# The Retirement Thread



## Dirk (6 Apr 2017)

A thread specially for 'persons of leisure' and independent means, or those with aspirations.
How do you while away those lazy days?
How do you cope financially?
When did you retire?
Is retirement what you expected?
How long did you take to adjust?
Etc.

Tell us what you are up to today or what plans you have.
Or just have a bit of silliness to while away those lazy hours.

I've been busy today. Hilly 15 mile ride in North Devon, took dog for a stroll along Saunton Sands, cut the front lawn, leisurely pub lunch at the Tarka Inn overlooking the estuary, bit of shopping and now going to nap off my lunch. Never a moment spare!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Apr 2017)

Cycle most days,
Housework, awfy small garden to look after.
Other hobbies take up a fair bit of time.
I have found out knowing and seeing others who 'retired' same time as me, who keep busy and who don't...
I'm two years and 6 days into my early retirement.

Financially?
not the same but manage by.

The first couple of months it felt like an extended holiday, since then, it feels like sometimes not enough time in the day (and the option to just roll over if you can't be bothered)

Advantage cycle wise? picking and choosing the time out and time in, warning - I can go out for a two-hour cycle and take 4 plus on occasion. Socialising its called.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

How do you while away those lazy days? - Lounging about (too much of it, if I'm honest). Reading, good long walks, cycle rides, SAR voluntering. Sort of half heartedly looking for a part time job.

How do you cope financially? Pension + Injury Award, Mrs D's pension, savings, profit from previous house sales, small rental income from my other place.

When did you retire? Officially in October 2016, but my last actual working day was in July.

Is retirement what you expected? Yeah.

How long did you take to adjust? I'm not entirely sure that I have yet, but I'm only 48 so plenty of time.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Apr 2017)

Isn't there a smug section we could stick this in?

Vintage, it could go there.

Or how about a new Dignitas zone.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Apr 2017)

Thread ignored - hopefully it will stop the green eyed monster in me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Aren't you retired yet? @rich p told me you were 76 and becoming extremely grumpy.



Fecking grumpy paying for your pension you lazy get.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Apr 2017)

Bugger, I can't join in here for another 4 years. Pah!


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2017)

I still do some part-time work but most of my time is taken up with grandchildren care, damage limitation gardening, housework, shopping, cooking, and some way down the list, cycling. 
Financially, I'm able to tick over with a smallish pension, savings and my pin money. 
My son, being a butcher, means that fillet steaks are free...


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Apr 2017)

Keep it up chaps. 

I have 300 odd working days to go at most then I too will be doing one of the gazillion things i never get enough time to do because work gets in the way.


----------



## Rooster1 (6 Apr 2017)

I hope to subscribe to this thread one day.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Keep it up chaps.
> 
> I have 300 odd working days to go at most then I too will be doing one of the gazillion things i never get enough time to do because work gets in the way.


300 exactly? Are you ticking them off daily?


----------



## arch684 (6 Apr 2017)

I retired in february 2013 .Bikes and cycling takes up some of my time,gardening and doing stuff for my daughter, 2 gardens to look after.I have enough money with my state pension and my works pension.


----------



## Biff600 (6 Apr 2017)

I did 25 years in the Royal Navy and semi-retired in 2010.

Worked as a freelance safety consultant for events and exhibitions, working maybe 50-60 days a year, 90% overseas...............................

........................until this year when I went back full time as a safety consultant.

I was bored with all the time off, I needed something to keep me occupied and although I have increased my work-rate, I am loving it.


----------



## postman (6 Apr 2017)

Royal Mail decided in it's wisdom to allow thousands of senior staff all grades to retire at 56.You got your pension and a tax free lump sum.It was a no brainer.
So i did loads of charity work first of all.Then my knee started playing up,so i was asked to rest it for four months.It correctedit'self.I stoppedv charity work for a couple of years.
I started again at a lunch club,i gave that up as i was feeling tired all the time,sleeping was a problem due to the prostate,but i did not know this at the time.
So now i am general dogsbody,cleaner,chef,housemaid,all round do it all bloke.Sometimes i get fed up.But money wise we have no worries,i am enjoying my two at Uni,we visit regular when they need something.
Started cycling again gardening again after enforced layoff.Read a lot.just general life things,but have more time to do things.August 2006 it all began,i don't know how Royal Mail could let us all go up and down the country.It does not make sense,but i'm happy.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Apr 2017)

I haven't retired - I'm only 57 FFS - but I only work 6-7 months a year and have done for the last 13 years, thanks to my seasonal job.

When not working I like to doss on and around beaches in hot cheap countries such as India, Cambodia, Thailand, Vietnam or partake a long cycle tour (down through Europe or around a small part of Australia's coast, with maybe a US trip planned in a few years). 

The misses isn't as fortunate as me - she has to work (but has a lot more money) so she only joins me for 3-5 weeks most times. But, being a teacher, she has long summer holidays, whilst I'm slaving away in the summer sun.

If I can continue to do this until I retire, I'll be very happy.

I like working, but I like _not_ working even more!


----------



## Dayvo (6 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @threegrumpsmcginty is going to be even more grumpy when he reads this.



Ooh, I do hope so, but is that possible?


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

I'm quite glad I've always been a saver, paid the max into my pension and bought a few missing 'years', didn't pish money away on foreign holidays, and didn't buy cars and crap on credit, otherwise I might have had to find another job. I mean @threebikesmcginty imagine me having to work full time at the advanced age of 48? It'd be a disgrace


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> .... imagine me having to work full time at the advanced age of 48? It'd be a disgrace


I lost the work ethic about 43 years before I retired.
It took me about half an hour of retirement to adjust to my present lifestyle.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2017)

I don't know if i'm retired or not. I suppose i've been semi retired for a few years now, as i've gradually whittled my hours down and now i'm not working at all as i'm on the sick. I applied to work in an animal aid charity shop about 6 weeks ago,but so far i haven't had a written reply. I went into the shop itself and was told they haven't decided yet as they've had so many applications. If i can't get a job that doesn't pay,what chance have i getting one that does.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2017)

The one downside of retirement is that I have to go off sick in my own time.....


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2017)

Stopped workinf in 2006 although i dont officially retire for another 5 years. Gardening, cycling, reading, general slobbing around. Life is hard. Not as much money, but the benefits outweigh having more money when working

Took about 2 days to adjust to not working. I would never go back into the rat race.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Apr 2017)

A thread specially for 'persons of leisure' and independent means, or those with aspirations.

How do you while away those lazy days?

I work 20 hours a week for 34 weeks a year just for the hell of it. The rest of the time I potter about, hike in the mountains and cycle a bit (at least when I am fit).

How do you cope financially?

Easily - we have more than enough.

When did you retire?

At 48 (I'm now 60), got bored after a year. Set up a lifestyle business which makes me happy plus produces surprising amount of income for what I put into it

Is retirement what you expected?

No, I missed people interaction and a sense of purpose. Maybe when I am older and grumpier this will change.

How long did you take to adjust?

I didn't.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

Think I might shoot something tomorrow, pass a little time.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Think I might shoot something tomorrow, pass a little time.


Horse?


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

Perhaps nothing quite that big.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2017)

Think I might clean a couple of bikes tomorrow morning.
The missus wants to nip over to Appledore so I can choose her birthday present.
Probably lunch at the Instow Arms overlooking Instow beach.


Drago said:


> Perhaps nothing quite that big.


Whoosh! LOL
Shooting Horse....geddit?


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I cycle most days (if it's too wet or windy, I walk)
> I garden for my 84 year old mother
> I'm doing an OU degree
> I sit on various committees associated with my previous employment
> ...



You're retired Rocky? 

You should have mentioned it, none of us had a clue......


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2017)

Retired xmas 2015 and it took me about a morning to get used to it. A couple of cycle rides a week, a mornings yoga, senior citizens club, time for friends and family, housework, pottering round the garden, it all keeps me occupied. Money's tight, I only get state pension plus pension credit and a very small works pension, it restricts what I can do but keeps the bills paid. I recon its one of the best things I've done.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Apr 2017)

Thus us the most awful thread I've ever read....


----------



## Bazzer (6 Apr 2017)

Went semi retired a couple of years ago as both Mrs B and I thought I couldn't take the sudden drop of quite intense and often long working days, to nil. With hindsight probably could have done, as workload is still just as intense, with some long days and not paid overtime.(Not that I was before!)
Non working days have quickly filled out: riding my bikes, taking time to do stuff previously crammed into a weekend, car restoration etc. In fact I had also planned to do more diving with a fully retired friend and the opportunities for both of us have been limited.
When I retire fully I expect the days to rapidly fill out.


----------



## ACS (6 Apr 2017)

Out of the blue I was made unemployed at the age of 59. I have a very specific and narrow skill set and have not been in the employment market for over 15 years so find my self 'retired' by circumstance rather than choice. Automation is so devastatingly clinical.

I have to admit I hate it. I worry constantly about money, the future and the such like. My wife, who fortunately has a job, says we will mange and looking at the figures we may, but not at the level we prefer.

In my head the future is just so dark. Stumbling around without purpose makes me feel guilty, not contributing. I hate seeing the wife going out to work while I feel so ineffective.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Apr 2017)

How do you while away those lazy days?
How do you cope financially?
When did you retire?
Is retirement what you expected?
How long did you take to adjust?




Cycling, kayaking, walking, fishing and computering


I had to retire early due to an accident at 38 so have had very little money to live on, but keep my head above water and some how never gone short and I claim for every benefit going. I have a very very small pension from work £38.7 per month and I get state pension.


1989


Hell Yeah every days a holiday except I don't go away 


Adjust – it was a case of have too I had no choice


----------



## Lee_M (6 Apr 2017)

Now working a massive one day per week in a non-exec role.

How do you while away those lazy days?
Cycling
Also bought myself a Cobra
and another bike
Taking the dog out
Spending too much time on cycling and cobra forums/fora


How do you cope financially?
The one day per week is very well paid, plus previous history has I hope, put me in a good financial position - I'll never be rich but hopefully I'll be comfortable - but who really knows?

When did you retire?
when I was 53, 54 and 55 but contract offers kept dragging me back

Is retirement what you expected?
Not so far - it's too busy

How long did you take to adjust?
As an IT contractor I've been used to time away from work so probably a lot easier for me than some who have worked every day for 40 odd years


----------



## stephec (6 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Think I might *shoot *something tomorrow, pass a little time.



Is that the swear filter at work?


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Apr 2017)

I want to retire.

I'd need about a hundred state pensions to stop me losing my home though


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> A thread specially for 'persons of leisure' and independent means, or those with aspirations.
> How do you while away those lazy days?
> How do you cope financially?
> When did you retire?
> ...



Back in the early 1980s when stationed at RAF Chivenor I used to rent a house at Staunton Sands with a couple of other lads.

TR opposite the golf club and it was a large annex in the house on the hill. Can't remember what it was called.

I used to love that area and mean to return someday. I'll be retiring in the next couple of years and would be very tempted to retire in that area. Lots of great walking routes on the beach and round the coast path to Croyde Bay.

Graham.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

I must thank my Mum, for insisting I join the forces pension and pay max contributions, for tutting if I considered wasting money on finance, loans, PCP plans etc, and for encouraging me to use my divorce settlement constructively. Looking back I've not missed out by avoiding holidays in Lanzagrotty, or driving the latest piece of German willy waving, my credit card has never had more than a few hundred snifters on it, and I can now spend (hopefully) the second half of my life enjoying it.

I'd urge anyone who hasn't done so to visit Mr Money Mustache's website and follow his advice where possible. With luck you might be able to chisel a year, five years, maybe a decade or more off your working life by utilising his wisdom


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2017)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> ....I used to rent a house at Staunton Sands with a couple of other lads.TR opposite the golf club and it was a large annex in the house on the hill. Can't remember what it was called.
> .


Hannaburrow House? That's on the hill up Hannaburrow Lane, opposite the golf club.
Either that, or Saunton Court. I live half a mile from there.


----------



## gavroche (6 Apr 2017)

I retired in October 2015 at age 65. I only get state pension ( 44 year's worth) and a small private pension. My wife also has her state pension so we are not rolling in it but no mortgage to pay so that's worth a few hundred pounds a month.
Got bored after a few weeks so decided to do some supply teaching and still do. The money pays for little luxuries and even able to save some. Overall, not complaining and happy to choose what I want to do. If I decide tomorrow to give up the teaching, so be it, I will survive.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Hannaburrow House? That's on the hill up Hannaburrow Lane, opposite the golf club.
> Either that, or Saunton Court. I live half a mile from there.



Hmmm. Not sure what it was called. Not Staunton Court though, so probably Hannaburrow House. You take the right-fork on the drive and up the hill to the right. We used to rent it off a retired Major from the Irish Guards.

Happy days. Surfing every day and lots of Totty in Club Ruda at Croyde.

I would imagine that the roads get very busy making cycling quite dangerous in the summer. It was bad enough 35 years ago, must be even worse now?


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2017)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> ....I would imagine that the roads get very busy making cycling quite dangerous in the summer. It was bad enough 35 years ago, must be even worse now?


It's only the main holiday season that causes any real problems and that's only for about 7 weeks a year. Main roads get busy but there are still plenty of quiet lanes if you know the area. Worst road is the single carriageway section from Chivenor to Barnstaple, but that can be bypassed using the Tarka Trail.


----------



## TVC (6 Apr 2017)

15 years to go for me. With no kids, mortgage paid and no debts I am able to build the retirement fund quite nicely. Lucky I know, some I work with have made no provision for their retirement either because they couldn't afford to, or in one case because they were convinced that the state was going to look after them, and now they have to carry on working.


----------



## tyred (6 Apr 2017)

My boss probably thinks I'm retired already.


----------



## beanzontoast (6 Apr 2017)

I'm in my 60th year and haven't been retired long. My main motivation came about because Mrs B had a serious health scare and though she came through it safely in the end, the experience made me realise that time spent together with her was more precious than anything else. Fortunately, we had been careful with money for decades, so that made the decision - if not 'comfortable' - at least do-able.

Like others, I experienced the 'holiday' aspect for a while as well as the novelty of being able to pretty much decide on a daily basis how to occupy my time. After the first three months or so, I settled into a routine that included all the stuff I'd wanted to do more of but had always felt reluctant to do during my working years.

I think that I may always have been a bit too work-focussed. Whenever I had spare time in evenings and at weekends, I would find myself thinking/worrying that I should be using it for background reading, research, or getting ahead with work-related skills and planning. I realise now it was that kind of thinking which held me back from doing stuff that was more enjoyable and probably more healthy for me!

Since retiring, I've taken up writing (even though it was a large part of my job - nowadays I'm writing fiction, not factual copy), I'm practicing folk guitar on a daily basis, cycling, walking, eating out more than ever before. Heck, I'm even playing computer/console games. I can hold a conversation with my offspring about the latest PS4 releases for the first time ever!

Would I go back to work? Yes, because I still feel I could be useful and get enjoyment out of working if something really appealed to me. But I'd want it to be very local, part-time so that Mrs B and myself could still do lots together, and (after my last two jobs) whatever it was would have to be something that did not involve even the potential for me falling back into the trap of taking work home whether I was supposed to or not.

Possibly narrowing my options down a lot there - it might never happen as a result - but Mrs B has told me I'm not to go back to that 'work-work-work' attitude ever, and she's right - I know she is.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Apr 2017)

gavroche said:


> I retired in October 2015 at age 65. I only get state pension ( 44 year's worth) and a small private pension. My wife also has her state pension so we are not rolling in it but no mortgage to pay so that's worth a few hundred pounds a month.
> Got bored after a few weeks so decided to do some supply teaching and still do. The money pays for little luxuries and even able to save some. Overall, not complaining and happy to choose what I want to do. If I decide tomorrow to give up the teaching, so be it, I will survive.



We've found that with no mortgage, and excluding larger expenditure items eg new car, major household projects, big holidays, all of which we pay for from savings, we live comfortably on virtually naff all.

Running a decent sized house (all utilities) we (two of us) eat well, drink a bit too much, do simple social stuff (pubs etc), keep ourselves clothed, run the car etc on <£15k pa.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We've found that with no mortgage, and excluding larger expenditure items eg new car, major household projects, big holidays, all of which we pay for from savings, we live comfortably on virtually naff all.
> 
> Running a decent sized house (all utilities) we (two of us) eat well, drink a bit too much, do simple social stuff (pubs etc), keep ourselves clothed, run the car etc on <£15k pa.


I'll second that!
My standard of living has actually gone up since I retired. When we both get our state pensions, in 4 years time, it'll be like having an extra £15000 pocket money every year.
New Jag on the horizon.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2017)

Most of you lot will be long gone by the time I reach retirement age.

Hope that cheers you all up


----------



## rb58 (6 Apr 2017)

Similar story here. My wife had a brush with cancer over the previous 18 months and this made us both reassess priorities. I quit work, but was persuaded to do two days a week consultancy which pays quite nicely. No mortgage, no debt of any kind, a decent level of savings and the prospect of a healthy pension when I choose to take it. Pace of life has slowed and we're really enjoying our time together, doing just the things we want, not have, to do. Life is good. Adapting was easy.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> 300 exactly? Are you ticking them off daily?


Hourly.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Most of you lot will be long gone by the time I reach retirement age.
> 
> Hope that cheers you all up



I think retirement is being phased out - thank Christ I'll have been long gone by the time you die on the job (ooh-er!).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2017)

gavroche said:


> Overall, not complaining


----------



## derrick (6 Apr 2017)

Enjoying retirement, But i try and work a couple of days of the week, Doing a bit of painting and decorating or cycle repairs, the cycle repairs are getting busier, But i do pick and choose what i want to do,Try to get a couple of descent rides in during the week, Also have recently moved house so i am doing the house up. Don't get to much time for sitting around. Meeting up with mates for a coffee or a beer. life is good.


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2017)

I am 20 years away from packing in.

I started paying in to pensions properly from 18 so I've got a good 30 years in various schemes. I've got two private schemes that I'm looking to consolidate and go a little more higher level risk with the monies, but I have 20 years in two final salary pensions. I'll still have to work as my missus is in the usual situation of not much schemes from private pensions. - I'm looking to push the returns on my two private schemes as I can afford to loose them.

If you retire healthy, you are knackered by the UK systems. My dad paid max into his pension and they can manage, no allowances. My in-laws paid nothing, but had their own business, but my MIL has developed disabilities in the last few years. She gets more state benefit than my dad gets having paid in to his private schemes. Something's wrong....


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Apr 2017)

Oh how I wish I was able to join this thread.


----------



## screenman (7 Apr 2017)

Find a job you enjoy doing and you are no longer going to work. I would hate to retire, I would miss to much.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2017)

I retired last Friday at 62. I made my decision to retire 15 months ago and told my employer 9 months ago. I've had plenty of time to adjust to the idea. My wife retired May 2016. Saturday felt a bit weird as I'm usually very motivated at the weekend to get everything done. Knowing nothing had to be done and could wait was an odd situation.

I won't miss working and will easily fill my time walking, cycling, cooking (I want to develop my existing skills), travel, gardening, reading and my allotment. 

We are living off two smallish pensions, one private, one NHS and our savings. When my state pension starts in July 2019 we won't need to touch our savings. When Mrs P's starts in 2020 we will be very comfortable.

I've been asked to work for a local charity which provides Supported Living in the Community services. I will probably do this in a few months with aim of taking my income to the tax threshold. It will mean 30-40 hours work per month on a very flexible rota - bank shifts basically.

My company car has gone and I'm not enjoying trying to decide on what I should buy. 

I'm collecting my new bike today. I took great pleasure in the usual six months it took to decide on what to buy. 

I consider myself very privileged and part of a golden generation we will never see again. I'm encouraging my kids to put as much as possible in to their pensions. By the time they reach my age the choice will be look after yourself or work till 75-80. The state simply can't afford to continue supporting pensioners as it has done.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Apr 2017)

My partner Jannie works at the local court and really enjoys her 10 mile round commute on her bike every day. She has a perfectly good car in the car port but will cycle to work in all weathers. She has even pushed the bike all the way to work in the snow and then pushed it home again...more than once. 

She works at the local court and until recently had 2 other collegues. Then one of them retired. The court authority has now decided that they will close their office and move them. This will mean that Jannie will have an hours drive to get to work every day.

She was considering retirement prior to this announcement. She is set up financially but her fear is that if she retires, she will get bored and not find enough to fill her days.

I think the courts decision to move will be the deciding factor. but it is good to see on here that there is life after work.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2017)

Good morning retirees. What's the world got in store for you today?
Just had my first mug of tea and catching up on t'internet.
Beautiful day here in Devon. Will be going over to Appledore later to get the missus's birthday present, followed by a leisurely lunch at Instow. Got to clean a couple of bikes first though.
Looks like it's going to be a busy weekend here judging by the number of caravans and motorhome coming into the village last night - must be nice to have a weekend break from work.....


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

Overslept. I normally awaken at 0520 bang on, but struggled to get to sleep because my shoulder is painful after yesterdays ride. So, in light of that I'll keep the rides to ever other day for now.

I'm currently wearing my Peter Griffin Jim jams, listening to Radio 4 and supping a Nespresso.

Later on I'll be fishing the Claud Butlers chrome out of the oxalic acid tank, and rinsing it off. I'll then polish the rear rim.

Dog walk later (Mrs D took him out this morning), maybe a twirl of my knobs later, see what effect the warmer conditions are having on propagation


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2017)

Second mug of tea just arrived.
Might get up just after 9.00.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2017)

Retirement is so hard....i have my second cup of coffee. I have no idea what i will be doing today apart from having a pootle on my bike along the lanes.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

Trying to work up the enthusiasm to walk 15 feet to make another Nespresso.


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Good morning retirees. What's the world got in store for you today?
> Just had my first mug of tea and catching up on t'internet.
> Beautiful day here in Devon. Will be going over to Appledore later to get the missus's birthday present, followed by a leisurely lunch at Instow. Got to clean a couple of bikes first though.
> Looks like it's going to be a busy weekend here judging by the number of caravans and motorhome coming into the village last night - must be nice to have a weekend break from work.....



Sat in front of the fire with a cuppa and cycle chat. Chauffeuring duties first, taking my Good Lady to the hairdresser's, I'll have a coffee and a chat with the hairdresser while she has her hair done, and then we have the shopping to do, later on I'll do a bit more work decorating the box room. I did a bike ride yesterday and tomorrow we'll see our son and granddaughter, Sunday I'll be out on the bike again.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

Aye, I have a five year old daughter.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2017)

odav said:


> Some of us had kids late and will never retire! Here's my lads school Easter project. You guys get your reading glasses on, see if your carer can help, and here's a nice little "Where's Wally" puzzle that should keep you occupied til nap time.
> View attachment 346010




Oooooh. Meow. The green eyed monster is rearing his head.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2017)

odav said:


> Some of us had kids late and will never retire! Here's my lads school Easter project. You guys get your reading glasses on, see if your carer can help, and here's a nice little "Where's Wally" puzzle that should keep you occupied til nap time.
> View attachment 346010


Can't be arsed to get out of bed to get my other reading glasses.....


----------



## The Jogger (7 Apr 2017)

I retired back in June last year, I'm 59 now and I'm about to have a light breakfast before i head off to the local gym in the Spanish pueblo we have our house. Yesterday was a bit of a hilly walk, a few tapas for lunch in a local bar and then on the roof terrace watching the circling eagles and Griffin Vultures. Here for five weeks in total then back in Chicheter for a while. Life is good retired, we don't have as much disposable income,although not too bad but we are really enjoying life much more without the stress.


----------



## User32269 (7 Apr 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Oooooh. Meow. The green eyed monster is rearing his head.


I resent that! I wish all you guys the best as I'm heading out to work. Life's too short to hold grudges. 

@mods Why won't it allow me to add a smug coffin dodgers tag to this thread?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2017)

odav said:


> I resent that! I wish all you guys the best as I'm heading out to work. Life's too short to hold grudges.
> 
> @mods Why won't it allow me to add a smug coffin dodgers tag to this thread?




Have fun at work


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2017)

odav said:


> @mods Why won't it allow me to add a smug coffin dodgers tag to this thread?


Maybe because we're not all that old?


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

Perhaps a smug blue rinser smilie?


----------



## Paulus (7 Apr 2017)

I shall come back to this thread this time next year. 44 years on the railways will be enough, so next March when I am 60 I shall be taking my pension.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2017)

Hey ho! Time to get up, have a shower, breakfast and then get stuck in. 



Or should I have a lie in?


----------



## Venod (7 Apr 2017)

How do you while away those lazy days?

Seven grandchildren keep both the wife and I busy, I usually manage to fit a bike ride in daily, spend too much time reading this forum and other computer related trivia.

How do you cope financially?

Ok at the moment my private pension plus 2 state pensions as from last month.

When did you retire?

2011 at 59 but I did some part time work until 2013, nothing since.

Is retirement what you expected?

Yes, whats not to like.

How long did you take to adjust?

I always regarded work as a necessity, I didn't dislike it but it was always a means to an end, so adjusting never came into it, when I first started work at 16, I remember saying I want to be retired by 55, I didn't quite make it but not far off, my father and brother both died in their 60's fortunately they had both retired early so enjoyed a few work free years, I bet there are not many people who say on their deathbed " I wish I had spent more time at work"


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> I bet there are not many people who say on their deathbed " I wish I had spent more time at work"


Well....... maybe Screenman.....


----------



## Cycleops (7 Apr 2017)

Paulus said:


> I shall come back to this thread this time next year. 44 years on the railways will be enough, so next March when I am 60 I shall be taking my pension.


You can maybe then take up model railways like me.


----------



## Lee_M (7 Apr 2017)

Got up early today had coffee and pain chocolat with my wife and the dog, took the dog out for a walk then a brisk 10 mile ride along the coast. This afternoon I'm off into that London (spitalfields) to look at bikes and drink wine.

What a splendid day


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

You eat your pain chocolat with a wife and dog accompaniment? What's it taste like?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2017)

Am I reading this correctly...........this thread was only started a couple of days ago and is already 5 pages long ? I had no idea \I was associating with so many old farts 
I was fortunate in as much as I was able to retire aged 63 (7 years ago) and "sold" my little business. I'm not 'minted' but more comfortable that I ever thought I would be.
I play golf twice a week (Wednesday & Thursday) then have a couple of pints and some grub with "the lads".
I cycle once a week or more in decent weather. Just 30-50 milers. Sometimes road, sometimes off-road.
Mrs Dave and I do some walking combined with some bird watching.........sometimes on local reserves-sometimes on the Wirral.
At this stage in life I have decided........gardening and any jobs that need doing----I pay someone to do them (I mow the lawns though). I would rather be enjoying myself and getting some exercise in.
AND..............
It is now 11:40 in the morning. I am about to cook an "all day" breakfast for us which will be accompanied by a nice bottle of red wine.
I just love being retired.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

I'd rather go to work than play golf . That said, most male coppers are golfists so I'd be subjected to 24/7 golfist talk instead.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2017)

Stopped off for a Hocking's ice cream for elevenses at Appledore.





Decided to return to Braunton for the pensioners special Fish and Chips for lunch at the Agricultural Inn.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

Just had a fry up for lunch. Time for a siesta to regain my composure.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Just had a fry up for lunch. Time for a siesta to regain my composure.


It's tough at the top!


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

Right, Peter Griffin jim jam clad legs up on the sofa, adios.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2017)

I might have to have an 'executive power nap' to work off the F&C and 2 pints of Amstel Gold. 
Lawn can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (7 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Right, Peter Griffin jim jam clad legs up on the sofa, adios.



You are 48 not 98. Sleep is for wimps.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2017)

I have just been for a spin. I may need to have a nap now.


----------



## postman (7 Apr 2017)

Dave7 I had no idea \I was associating with so many old farts


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2017)

postman said:


> Dave7 I had no idea \I was associating with so many old farts
> 
> View attachment 346073


I like that, but feel that I would need to wait another 20 years before I could wear it with justification.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

I felt so rejuvenated my nap I went outside and dipped the Claud frame in oxalic acid.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I felt so rejuvenated my nap I went outside and dipped the Claud frame in oxalic acid.



Not rejuvenated enough methinks - you missed a 'by' out there. You old retired sleepy head.


----------



## Lee_M (7 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> You eat your pain chocolat with a wife and dog accompaniment? What's it taste like?


crunchy with hints of beef


----------



## Mrs M (7 Apr 2017)

Mr M will probably take his take his pension aged 57ish in around 3 years time. Then find a part time job and play golf.
I'm planning to take my pension and go part time in 9 years aged 60. I do have job satisfaction but can be quite stressful at times.
We have saved hard, invested, have no kids so should be comfortable once retired 
Can't take anything for granted but would love to get a dog, take some wee trips, spend time in the garden and just enjoy each day.
I have suggested an electric bike for me to commute once Mr M retires


----------



## perplexed (7 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Think I might shoot something tomorrow, pass a little time.



This is you with the beard and the side by side, AICMFP...


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

I was gonna go today my my friendly local farmer was too busy doing farming stuff, and I couldn't be arsed to drive to the club, so I'm going shooting up the farm on Sunday instead. Tweed shooting clobber on stand by.


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2017)

Up, and I've adopted the Jim Jam pose while I enjoy a Nespresso. Once Mrs D is awake I'm planning a ride round the forest.


----------



## screenman (8 Apr 2017)

Up a few hours, some money earned and shortly off to spoons for breakfast. A great day planned with the Mrs and the family around tonight.

This not retired is great.


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2017)

What day is it?


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2017)

Thursday.


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Thursday.


Ta. Will have a curry at Wetherspoons later then.


----------



## Lee_M (8 Apr 2017)

got up had breakfast then off to local spin class for a change. Now home and the whole day free to replace the calories before friends come over for pizza and beer later. Oh and its sunny and I'm on the coast :-)


----------



## Davos87 (8 Apr 2017)

I just pointed my brand spanking new Acme Smugometer at this thread and it exploded.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Apr 2017)

I have just told Mrs Dave about this thread, and she asked if all the retirees were happy?

I said that you were a smug bunch of knuts.


----------



## Lee_M (8 Apr 2017)

oh and I got confirmation my new bike is on its way 

Hopefully get it for Easter

Retirement sucks :-D


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2017)

Just had notification of pay rises on our pensions and also a hefty wodge of cash interest on investment.
Might push the boat out next week and treat myself and the missus.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Just had notification of pay rises on our pensions and also a hefty wodge of cash interest on investment.
> Might push the boat out next week and treat myself and the missus.


Go for it 
Enjoy!


----------



## screenman (8 Apr 2017)

When a post like this was on another forum most of the early retiree's were civil or public servants of some kind, I wonder if that is the same here.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Apr 2017)

I got a rise on my state pension of £15.60 per month …... may go and buy another candle next week


----------



## Cubist (8 Apr 2017)

Well, it's been seven months since I retired. My days revolve around shooting, dogwalking and chores, although it was all a bit limited by my old hip. The new one is now eight weeks old, I'm barely limited by it now, and have reached boredom threshold. North Yorks want a firearms enquiry officer so I've chucked my hat in the ring for a job share if possible.


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2017)

When I'm eventually old enough to add the state pension to my collection, I shall spend it all on Guinness.


----------



## Bazzer (8 Apr 2017)

(This excludes the likes of @Drago who have for one reason or another "gone" early)  but must admit being a "concession" has taken a bit of getting used to. In fact my wife frequently voices "You're a concession" when we visit places that have them.
Obviously depends on your use of rail transport, but the senior railcard has paid for itself in just over two months.


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2017)

The irony there is I got free rail travel before i retired.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Apr 2017)

@CharlieB pointed out last night that the date when my state pension kicks in is actually eight and a half months later than I had always assumed. When I calculated the actual value of the short-fall, it didn't seem quite so bad.


----------



## User32269 (8 Apr 2017)

The bus drivers in Liverpool used to call pensioners twirlys. They couldn't use bus passes before 9:30am, but would get on the bus about quarter past, flash their passes and ask the driver "is it twirly* to use this mate?" 


*too early (for people wot don't talk proper)


----------



## Lostmiles (8 Apr 2017)

Being retired is hard work. After 18 years of striving to do my best at being retired I am considering retiring from retirement. Do you think this will entitle me to another "secondary State Pension" for long term retirees? It is all very difficult deciding if the lawn cutting can wait another couple of days whilst I go off fishing or golfing. The hiking boots and bike pedals are becoming quite worn and will need replacing. It seems I shall have to stop baking cakes in order to save my pennies to replace the boots and pedals. I shall miss talking to Delia in my kitchen on rainy days.


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2017)

Its not paying for stuff like boots and pedals is my problem. Its being arsed to physically go and buy them is my problem


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Its not paying for stuff like boots and pedals is my problem. Its being arsed to physically go and buy them is my problem


Ebay is the pensioners friend. You don't even need to get out of yer jimjams.


----------



## Lostmiles (8 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Its not paying for stuff like boots and pedals is my problem. Its being arsed to physically go and buy them is my problem[/QUOTE
> Pick a nice route to a nice destination that sells them and on one nice day go and buy them. There is no rush. Take your time..........


----------



## Lostmiles (8 Apr 2017)

OOPs. My reply became entangled in your post. Sorry about that.
Pick a nice route to a nice destination that sells them and on one nice day go and buy them. There is no rush.....take your time.


----------



## ayceejay (8 Apr 2017)

A cry for help: I was my own boss and made all kinds of decisions and that, kept the home fires burning and then I returned. Now I am totally worthless in the eyes of she who shall not be named so that if I don't wash up or sweep or whatever todays big deal is I am a waster.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Apr 2017)

ayceejay said:


> A cry for help: I was my own boss and made all kinds of decisions and that, kept the home fires burning and then I returned. Now I am totally worthless in the eyes of she who shall not be named so that if I don't wash up or sweep or whatever todays big deal is I am a waster.


Right on the button!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> When a post like this was on another forum most of the early retiree's were civil or public servants of some kind, I wonder if that is the same here.



I worked in commercial horticulture all my life. My final employer was quite a large family business. I was there 23 years and was the first to retire!! Ridiculous - work ethic is fine but remember to enjoy life along the way.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2017)

ayceejay said:


> A cry for help: I was my own boss and made all kinds of decisions and that, kept the home fires burning and then I returned. Now I am totally worthless in the eyes of she who shall not be named so that if I don't wash up or sweep or whatever todays big deal is I am a waster.



Fortunately, the long suffering Mrs D is very easy going. After all, I spend most of the day in Peter Griffin Jim jams drinking her Nespresso and she's never told me off


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Its not paying for stuff like boots and pedals is my problem. Its being arsed to physically go and buy them is my problem




Thats why they invented the internet. It is a wonderful place to buy stuffs. No need to get up off your chair.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2017)

I must admit to doing rather a lot of that 

Having said that, the older Claud Butler I got from Stonechat has recalibrated my Cyclo-O-meter. Shiny shiny suddenly doesn't seem so important.


----------



## arch684 (9 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Fortunately, the long suffering Mrs D is very easy going. After all, I spend most of the day in Peter Griffin Jim jams drinking her Nespresso and she's never told me off


I live on my own so can do what i want when i want but some times i have to give myself a good talking to


----------



## cisamcgu (9 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> .... Once Mrs D is awake I'm planning a ride round the forest.



*snigger*


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2017)

PaulSB said:


> I worked in commercial horticulture all my life. My final employer was quite a large family business. I was there 23 years and was the first to retire!! Ridiculous - work ethic is fine but remember to enjoy life along the way.



Believe me I certainly do. You can cram a lot into each and everyday if you do not spend it sleeping and watching tv.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2017)

You can cram even more in without commuting and work.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2017)

I don't do 'cramming', I have enough time to do everything I want, or need, to do at a leisurely pace.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2017)

Leisurely sounds good to me. Life's too precious to run around like Jason Statham in Crank.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Apr 2017)

I've been trying to work out what semi-retired means - I consider myself a 'semi' but I struggle to define it.

For those of you that are lazy-arsed fully retired can you have a ponder whilst you are doing bugger all and help me out?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2017)

I have just worked very hard and made a cheescake. Its a hard job, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> For those of you that are lazy-arsed fully retired can you have a ponder whilst you are doing bugger all and help me out?


Can't be arsed.......


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Can't be arsed.......



Nonetheless, you are truly inspirational in your reply.

I've got it now... semi-retired is can't be arsed some of the time and can be arsed the rest. 

Many thanks to you and your genius retiree's wisdom.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> You can cram even more in without commuting and work.



But what if your work is something you enjoy and get a great buzz out of? the sad thing is not many people get that feeling so they end up looking forward to getting older and retiring, sad.

I cannot think of one retired friend that I would want to swap lives with.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Leisurely sounds good to me. Life's too precious to run around like Jason Statham in Crank.



Way to precious to spend time doing very little that is for sure.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2017)

I'm looking for something part time, but iit must be interesting, fun, and have zero stress or responsibility.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Way to precious to spend time doing very little that is for sure.


If you enjoy doing very little, it's not wasted time.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2017)

Doing very little is an art, takes years of practice to do it well.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Doing very little is an art, takes years of practice to do it well.


Definitely................I am well practiced. My favourite saying currently seems to be I'll do it tomorrow. Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Doing very little is an art, takes years of practice to do it well.




And drago should know. He is an expert


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2017)

Spent most of my working life perfecting it.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Spent most of my working life perfecting it.



Don't rub it in.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> If you enjoy doing very little, it's not wasted time.



That is where I differ from some I suppose, doing very little for me is as boring as hell.


----------



## snorri (9 Apr 2017)

One mistake I made after finishing full time employment was to go away for a two week cycle tour on mainland Europe.
I later realised that employment had brainwashed me into believing that two weeks was the maximum period anyone was allowed to be away from home without a special pleading. That was the shortest tour I've had since retiring.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2017)

We're quite often away with our caravan.
If the weather is nice, or the area is interesting, we just stay over and come back when we feel like it.
Went for a long weekend in Cornwall last year and stayed two weeks.


----------



## stephec (9 Apr 2017)

Never before have I come close to having anything on ignore, but looking at all these gloating coffin dodgers is testing my resolve very severely.

Bastards!


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> We're quite often away with our caravan.
> If the weather is nice, or the area is interesting, we just stay over and come back when we feel like it.
> Went for a long weekend in Cornwall last year and stayed two weeks.



We are also going away soon with no comeback day booked, we have at least 8 breaks a year, most in hotels but the van gets used also. We also have 2 over seas trips this year, paid for by doing what I enjoy doing.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2017)

@stephec, are you suggesting that me and old man Dirk are gloating?

Ridiculous!

Now, time to call Mrs D on the walkie talkie and order her to bring me out another glass of cider to my hammock.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> We are also going away soon with no comeback day booked, we have at least 8 breaks a year, most in hotels but the van gets used also. We also have 2 over seas trips this year, paid for by doing what I enjoy doing.


Business must be good!


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Business must be good!



Just where I want it to be, life is great.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2017)

Advert in the local chipwrapper here for the Forestry Commission. Outdoorsy, looks interesting.

Downside it is full time. Even if I wanted FT, its barely PT money.

Next!


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Just where I want it to be, life is great.


That's great. 
I thought it was all doom and gloom, due to Brexit, a few months ago.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> That's great.
> I thought it was all doom and gloom, due to Brexit, a few months ago.




It was down, but not out.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> It was down, but not out.


Back up again?


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Back up again?



I am lucky in that I can change direction and still enjoy what I am doing, slower on tool sales but busier on dent work. Tool sales though have picked up somewhat now people have got used to the price increase. 

What I feel is sad is all those poor people that hate going to work, that would be my worse dream.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> I am lucky in that I can change direction and still enjoy what I am doing, slower on tool sales but busier on dent work. Tool sales though have picked up somewhat now people have got used to the price increase.
> 
> What I feel is sad is all those poor people that hate going to work, that would be my worse dream.


Nice to hear it's not all doom and gloom.

I was fortunate that I actually enjoyed my work, but it was quite stressful at times.
When the opportunity to maintain my lifestyle without having to go to work for it, there was no question of which direction to take.


----------



## stephec (9 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> @stephec, are you suggesting that me and old man Dirk are gloating?
> 
> Ridiculous!
> 
> Now, time to call Mrs D on the walkie talkie and order her to bring me out another glass of cider to my hammock.


Cider, I've never liked the taste of that muck.

You must be going senile already, get yourself over to the beer thread pronto.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2017)

I was beginning to hate going to work. Frittering my life force away in a pointless system, working for bosses who's sole goal was to make it as difficult as possible for me to do mine, seeing senior officers rewarded for failure by promotion, in an organisation designed to replicate and perpetuate itself in the next generation. .. Got out in the nick of time for my sanity.


----------



## Cubist (9 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm looking for something part time, but iit must be interesting, fun, and have zero stress or responsibility.


That's why if I get this FEO job with N Yorks it'll be the perfect job. I know a good number of people in the shooting community in N Yorks,, I love the area and the scenery, the work is about providing a service to law abiding folk in the main. The hours will suit, I'll have all the excuses I need to base myself around Ripon/ Bedale, and I'll get paid into the bargain. Fingers firmly crossed!


screenman said:


> What I feel is sad is all those poor people that hate going to work, that would be my worse dream.


Yep.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> You can cram even more in without commuting and work.


The last 2-3 years of my working life my commute had lengthened from 40-45 minutes to two hours being the norm, both ways. A total waste.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Believe me I certainly do. You can cram a lot into each and everyday if you do not spend it sleeping and watching tv.



I'm sure you do and part of the secret is to avoid slumping in front of whatever "entertainment" is thrown at us. I do like sleep though........


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2017)

Morning dossers!
Nice day again - think I might go for a leisurely 30 miler on the touring bike today, with a spot of lunch in Bideford.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2017)

Thinking of bimbling up to the forest again.


----------



## screenman (10 Apr 2017)

Done an hours swim, fixed a few dents and now off for a coffee with pals. Out on the bike later, working is a buzz.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2017)

Gentle ride round the forest. Quite chilly today, butnim warming up nicely with a Nespresso.


----------



## Davos87 (10 Apr 2017)

@Dirk & @Drago You careers in Horology must have rewarded you very well. You both come across like very successful wind up merchants.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2017)

I'm too busy stretched out on the sofa in front of a log fire to wind people up


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2017)

That makes a change @Drago


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2017)

Davos87 said:


> @Dirk & @Drago You careers in Horology must have rewarded you very well. You both come across like very successful wind up merchants.




I think you just mean his carers. Full stop. Never mind this ology c**p


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2017)

The dogs are doing their bit to keep me warm.







In the background you can see the rocking chair I've been busily restoring for 8 months. So far I've lifted off the knackered cushion.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> The dogs are doing their bit to keep me warm.
> 
> View attachment 346733
> 
> ...


Still got your jim jams on at this time of day? 

I have had a bimble on the bike. Had my lunch and will no doubt have a wander along the trail by the river this afternoon. I do miss having a dog though.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> I have had a bimble on the bike. Had my lunch and will no doubt have a wander along the trail by the river this afternoon. I do miss having a dog though.


That's a mirror image of my day so far. Although I will be taking the dog with me.
Looks keen, don't she?


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2017)

I've been out, done a bike ride, come home, showered, and out my Jim jams back on.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I've been out, done a bike ride, come home, showered, and put my Jim jams back on.


Do you shop at Walmart?


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2017)

Only in my Toy Story Jim Jams.


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2017)

Cycleops said:


> You can maybe then take up model railways like me.



My old model railway is all boxed up in the attic from many years ago. Just waiting for the right moment to unleash it on the unsuspecting MrsP.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2017)

Tomorrow, being Tuesday (I think) we are cycling in to Barnstaple for our regular Wetherspoons 'Steak Tuesday'.
I'm finding this quite stressful.


Now, do I go for the Rump or the Sirloin?
Chips, jacket tater or salad?
Beer or wine?
Decisions, decisions! Life can get complicated.
I need input to make a decision.




Or do I go for the Mixed Grill?



Or coffee?


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2017)

Mrs D's health is pretty good this week, so she's joining me for an early ride tomorrow. My MTB is dirty already, so a ride around the forest it is then.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> ...My MTB is dirty already, so a ride around the forest it is then.


Is that before or after the bike ride?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Is that before or after the bike ride?




Instead of.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Instead of.


He wouldn't be fit to ride then.......


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> He wouldn't be fit to ride then.......




Wouldnt or isn't? Anyway. Stupid to ride your bike when your wearing your jammies.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Wouldnt or isn't? Anyway. Stupid to ride your bike when your wearing your jammies.


I don't think he would be wearing his jimjams if he was having a ride around the forest.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> I don't think he would be wearing his jimjams if he was having a ride around the forest.




Oh i dont know. It seems its almost impossible for him to take them off.


----------



## screenman (10 Apr 2017)

We are breakfasting in Spoons, then meeting the kids for a mid afternoon lunch and a few drinks. There will be some retail therapy thrown in.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2017)

I ought to go for a ride in my Jim jams for charidee or summat.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> We are breakfasting in Spoons, then meeting the kids for a mid afternoon lunch and a few drinks. There will be some retail therapy thrown in.


It must be nice to have a day off work.


----------



## screenman (10 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> It must be nice to have a day off work.



Be assured I will earn a few bob at some point.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Be assured I will earn a few bob at some point.


And I will.


----------



## User32269 (10 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I ought to go for a ride in my Jim jams for charidee or summat.


Beginning to see through the tissue of lies that is the Drago online persona. Fairly sure your a girl who lives down our street in Liverpool? We deserve the truth.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2017)

Blimey, I'm old enough to remember The Liver Birds.


----------



## arch684 (10 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Blimey, I'm old enough to remember The Liver Birds.


Lucky you I can remember much older tv than that


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Blimey, I'm old enough to remember The Liver Birds.



I'm old enough to remember Dixon Of Dock Green and the Billy Cotton Band Show.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm old enough to remember Dixon Of Dock Green and the Billy Cotton Band Show.


I'm old enough to have lost my memory.....


----------



## perplexed (11 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Blimey, I'm old enough to remember The Liver Birds.



Hmmm, Nerys Hughes back in the day...


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> I'm old enough to have lost my memory.....



I've got to the stage that I can remember stuff from twenty/thirty years ago but ask me what I did ten minutes ago and I haven't got a clue.


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2017)

Currently trying to work up the enthusiasm to go for a poo.


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Currently trying to work up the enthusiasm to go for a poo.



That's far too much information thank you.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2017)

Just on my second mug of tea, lying in bed and still trying to decide which combination of comestibles to have in Wetherspoons today.
Kept me awake all night I tell ya!


----------



## perplexed (11 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Currently trying to work up the enthusiasm to go for a poo.



Why bother?

You've got more than one set of jim jams haven't you?


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2017)

Indeed. Peter Griffin has gone in the wash and I am today sporting a natty pair of all grey pension book specials.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2017)

My missus just said my jimjams need ironing.
I said "I'm not wearing any!"


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2017)

Pass the mind bleach!

Here is the Jim jams I'm wearing today...


----------



## arch684 (11 Apr 2017)

A mate asked me if i remember Muffin the Mule, i just said no i must have been drunk


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2017)

Just got back from walking the dog on the beach. Beautiful day again. Surfers looking a bit disappointed as the sea is quite calm with very small waves.
Bikes out of the garage and we are on our way soon for lunch in Barnstaple.
Might go the hilly way in and come back along the Tarka Trail.


----------



## derrick (11 Apr 2017)

Must say i am a bit bored at the moment, Waiting for a delivery of bike bits, Can't go out till the postman comes. Might have to have another cup of tea.


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2017)

Cut the grass today. Far too much like work. Need a lie down.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2017)

Guess where I am.....


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2017)

At the bar in The Lodge?


----------



## screenman (11 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Guess where I am.....
> 
> View attachment 346904



Church.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2017)

Just taking communion....


----------



## Davos87 (11 Apr 2017)

In your jim jams at all hours of the day?..............thats not retirement........sounds more like depression. 
Plenty of help out there. Get well soon.


----------



## midlife (11 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Just taking communion....
> View attachment 346906



Are the chips on a side plate.

Shaun


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2017)

midlife said:


> Are the chips on a side plate.
> 
> Shaun


Went for the healthy jacket tater option.



Got chips tonight.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Went for the healthy jacket tater option.
> 
> 
> 
> Got chips tonight.



Looks positively unhealthy to me - the poor thing has imploded.


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2017)

For a change I am now wearing jeans.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> For a change I am now wearing jeans.


You're wearing Jean's what?


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2017)

Her knickers.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Her knickers.


Getting worried about you.......


----------



## derrick (11 Apr 2017)

I gave up on the postman and went down to our local pub for a few beers, Hopefully have a more productive day tomorrow. Oh no i forget taking the kids out for the day.


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Getting worried about you.......



Its a purely comfort thing. No funny stuff at all. Honest.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (11 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4758251, member: 43827"]I retired at 50, but it was far too early and I was bored ( I hadn't returned to cycling then), plus I had underestimated the cost of funding two kids through university.

I started work again a few months later, went self-employed for the next 15 years, which allowed me to work just two or three days a week and phase down into retirement gradually.

Been retired for five years now and love it! Several holidays a year, volunteer work as a bike mechanic, cycling, walking and drinking coffee.[/QUOTE]

You can get volunteer work drinking coffee?

Graham.


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2017)

I might put some pants on tomorrow, and give the Ford Fusion of Elderliness a clean


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I might put some pants on tomorrow, and give the Ford Fusion of Elderliness a clean


I'm out for a quick 40 miler on my carbon Focus.


----------



## Lee_M (12 Apr 2017)

hmm, in the office for my one day of the week. :-(

Pick my new bike up tomorrow :-)


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2017)

Been out for my morning ride, survived almost certain death at the hands of a 7.5 tonne driver (he actually looked that heavy himself) who thought I could magically somehow levitate and fly past his lorry.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2017)

Been out for my 40 mile, 2323ft, 15.1mph average speed ride.

Knackered now!


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2017)

Well good. I did 8.7 miles today at a 10.2 average, but most of that was off road.


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Apr 2017)

If I'm not too busy with other things, I'll try and pop back to this thread in 1 year, 1 month and 19 days time. Not that I'm counting.


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2017)

Right, going to stop being a lazy git. Tomorrow I will;

Finish tidying up the rocking chair.

Finish tidying up one of the garages.

Look for a P/T job.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Right, going to stop being a lazy git. Tomorrow I will;
> Look for a P/T job.


Turncoat!


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2017)

Don't get too excited. I'll probably get sacked within a week when I tell the boss to do one. The pleasures - and dangers - of financial independence.


----------



## screenman (12 Apr 2017)

I had a real buzz earning money today, I cannot really call it work as I enjoyed every part of it. We are off to Shrewsbury for the weekend with a nice wedge to spend, I hear the bike shop calling.


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2017)

You going to ride up The Wrekin?


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> I had a real buzz earning money today, I cannot really call it work as I enjoyed every part of it. We are off to Shrewsbury for the weekend with a nice wedge to spend, I hear the bike shop calling.


Which is nice....


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2017)

Its much more fun earning money feet up listening to The Archers with a cold Guinness.


----------



## screenman (12 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> You going to ride up The Wrekin?




No, that is the wrong side for me. There is an interesting climb on the BBC 81 not far from where we stay which will get used.


----------



## screenman (12 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Its much more fun earning money feet up listening to The Archers with a cold Guinness.



That is just not me, feet up is a real no go.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> That is just not me, feet up is a real no go.


Maybe you're in the wrong thread then?


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2017)

I need a part time job where I can put my feet up. Mattress tester, hammock engineer, British Gas Customer Service, something like that.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I need a part time jin where I can pit my feet up. Mattress tester, hammock engineer, British Gas Customer Service, something like that.


I think you need a new spell checker.....


----------



## screenman (12 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Maybe you're in the wrong thread then?



I am semi retired compared with my younger days.


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> I think you need a new spell checker.....



On a serious note for a second - not like me at all - ive no feeling in ring finger and pinkie on my right hand, so typing can be hit and mish.


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2017)

Hey ho! S'pose I better get up and see what's happening in the world.
Bit of shopping, dog walk, cycle ride and then lunch.
Probably watch the cycling World Track championships this avo.


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2017)

Well, cleaned up the rocking chair with 0000 wire wool and a wipe of tung oil. New cushion ordered.

Phew! Nacked now. Enjoying a coffee before tackling the garage.

No riding today as shoulder is stiff and achy. I seem to be managing OK riding every other day at the moment, so will ride again tomorrow. I'll probably do an early morning blast round the forest tomorrow before the bank holiday wallies descend upon it. @PeteXXX is welcome to join in.


----------



## Lee_M (13 Apr 2017)

after yesterdays extreme return to work (currently working one day per week) I am back to normal behaviour: breakfast, dog walk to the shop to buy some bread followed by second attempt at breakfast!

This afternoon I am off to my LBS to pick up my new bike and this evening we have a cycle club wine tasting :-)


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2017)

Garage now tidy!

Recuperating with a cup of tea prior to looking for a job. Any potential employers reading this will see hoy dynamic and thrusting I am.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2017)

I'm enjoying cheese and biscuits and tea after an hour on the turbo


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> I am recovering after dealing with a friend being carted off to hospital following a bike accident.


Are you a member of the annuity brigade as well, then?


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> I have gradually become so over the last couple of years, it seems .


Have to check credentials.....cough, cough.....can't be too careful......imposters around donchanow......


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2017)

Right, CV sent in. Garage tidied. Rocking chair finished and new cushion ordered. Damn I'm super dynamic!

Tomorrow is a very early bike ride to avoid the Bank Holiday muppets in the forest, and a little bit of touching up here and there with a paint brush. And maybe some painting too.


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2017)

Mrs D's birthday tomorrow.
Arranged to take her out for a nice long walk on Exmoor with an excellent pub lunch at the end.


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> What are the credentials then? If someone retires in their forties does that still count ?


Of course. We're not ageist here.
The OP stated:
"A thread specially for 'persons of leisure' and independent means, or those with aspirations."


----------



## Davos87 (13 Apr 2017)

Great thread this. Chapeau to @Dirk & @Drago who have given me many a chuckle


----------



## screenman (13 Apr 2017)

Ride done, bottle of wine shared now off down the pub for dinner.


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2017)

Davos87 said:


> Great thread this. Chapeau to @Dirk & @Drago who have given me many a chuckle



Chuckle? chuckle! This lazing around doing bugger all is no laughing mat...zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Haitch (13 Apr 2017)

A friend of mine took early retirement at the end of last year. Nice pension, mortgage paid off, kids doing well and he's very active. The hospital told him today he had incurable cancer. To my shame, I thought later that he was only a couple of years older than me, and that made me feel even sjittier. Enjoy it while you can, it's the only one you've got.


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2017)

Haitch said:


> Enjoy it while you can, it's the only one you've got.


A truer word has never been said.
Time is more precious than money.


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2017)

Yep, enjoying doing what I want to do with my time, not what some prematurely promoted Muppet thinks I should be doing with it!

@screenman What's all this 'sharing' a bottle of wine business?


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2017)

No sharing here boy....... oh no!





￼


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Apr 2017)

Old article but it appears that sex is the key to a happy retirement:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/8902531/Sex-is-the-key-to-a-happy-retirement-say-researchers.html

So... keep on shagging you wine guzzling retirees.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Old article but it appears that sex is the key to a happy retirement:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/8902531/Sex-is-the-key-to-a-happy-retirement-say-researchers.html
> 
> So... keep on shagging you wine guzzling retirees.


The picture looked alarmingly like a mortuary photograph.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

I feel a bit ropey today. Slight headache, sore throat, and my eyes look really bloodshot. It isn't a hangover as I've not touched a drop for months. Can't decide if its a bug, or a side effect of these chuffing co codamol I've been on forever.

Gonna have a brew, see how i feel as to whether I ride or not today.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

Sounds like you need a drink....


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

Much as I love red wine, Scotch, and the Irish Coca Cola, I actually drink very little. I've a will of iron when it comes to saving money, losing weight, cycling up an endless steep hill, but no self control whatsoever with alcohol. Perhaps some kind of alky gene?

As a result, Mrs D doesn't keep it in then house, and the pub or restaurant environment enforces sensible behaviour.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

I can resist everything....... except temptation.


----------



## stephec (14 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Old article but it appears that sex is the key to a happy retirement:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/8902531/Sex-is-the-key-to-a-happy-retirement-say-researchers.html
> 
> So... keep on shagging you wine guzzling retirees.


"At least one a month!"

If that's what makes you happy....


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> What are you doing in here, you're still working! Thems the rules, as per @Dirk



I am retired but do a bit of voluntery work that I get paid well for.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Find a job you enjoy doing and you are no longer going to work.* I would hate to retire*, I would miss to much.





screenman said:


> *I am retired* but do a bit of voluntery work that I get paid well for.



Make yer mind up!


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

He sounds like a wage slave to me Dirkie


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2017)

Jesus. Did someone just mention the W word? <shudders>


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> He sounds like a wage slave to me Dirkie


I reckon he's an undercover workie and he's just blown his cover.


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> He sounds like a wage slave to me Dirkie



Not had a wage packet since 1976. A slave to the Mrs maybe.


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> He sounds like a wage slave to me Dirkie



Not had a wage packet since 1976. A slave to the Mrs maybe.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

A closet workie! (Drops monocle in sherry in shock!)


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Jesus. Did someone just mention the W word? <shudders>


It's OK - no need to panic - we were talking about someone else w*****g.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Not had a wage packet since 1976. A slave to the Mrs maybe.


He's wriggling.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

I feel a bit faint. Good thing I'm already laying down on the sofa.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> It's OK - no need to panic - we were talking about someone else w*****g.




Thank god for that. I nearly fell out of bed in shock....


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

The nearest I get to working is logging in and checking my gold plated public sector pension (tm) has been paid in each month.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank god for that. I nearly fell out of bed in shock....


It can be a bit unnerving. Best to find a safe place when it occurs.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> The nearest I get to working is logging in and checking my gold plated public sector pension (tm) has been paid in each month.


That's too much like hard w*** for me. 
My missus does it.


----------



## Lee_M (14 Apr 2017)

big wine and cheese do with the CC last night, Ride up to the Wirral this morning to sweat it out!


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> My missus does it.



My Missus spends it.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> My Missus spends it.


I spend hers - it's bigger than mine.....


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

Lee_M said:


> big wine and cheese do with the CC last night, Ride up to the Wirral this morning to sweat it out!


That sounds like hard w***.


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> The nearest I get to working is logging in and checking my gold plated public sector pension (tm) has been paid in each month.



As long as I keep paying tax you should be fine.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

Work harder then!


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Work harder then!


How can he when he's retired?*


*Or not....


----------



## arch684 (14 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> As long as I keep paying tax you should be fine.


Public sector pension 1 state pension yes keep working


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

Oh yes, I'll need the state pension in due course, so you better stack in some overtime Screenie . 

You haven't done bad so far - you paid for my £171,000 commutation quite nicely, so you must've buffed out a fair few scratches.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> You haven't done bad so far - you paid for my £171,000 commutation quite nicely, so you must've buffed out a fair few scratches.


It's all the 'well paid voluntary work' that's funding it.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

Well Dirkie, I am raising a mug of Nespresso to all those well paid volunteers!


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Well Dirkie, I am raising a mug of Nespresso to all those well paid volunteers!


The forgotten army.....


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

An ode to heroes...

Screenman, he pays my pension,
My bank account's in another dimension,
My wallet can't close because of the tension,
He's so heroic he deserves a mention


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

Hey, why are all the Workies at home today?


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

Still life.￼


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Apr 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> *Jesus*. Did someone just mention the W word? <shudders>



Is that blasphemy? Especially on Good Friday.

You may have to do a 'Tesco' and withdraw that outburst.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Hey, why are all the Workies at home today?



Bugger. Now I'm even more confused. I've only just gotten my head straight on what a semi-retiree is and now I've got to go around the loop again and work out what a semi-workie is.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

The shops are full of workies too!


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> The shops are full of workies too!


North Devon's full of 'em today, all rushing around doing holiday stuff.
S'pose they've got to cram it all in before going back to w*** on Tuesday.


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2017)

This retiree is not


Drago said:


> Oh yes, I'll need the state pension in due course, so you better stack in some overtime Screenie .
> 
> You haven't done bad so far - you paid for my £171,000 commutation quite nicely, so you must've buffed out a fair few scratches.



No buffing here, I am purely PDR.

Enjoy your money, I personally think because you were promised it then you should have it.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> This retiree is not


So, just for the benefit of clarity; are you actually retired or do you still work?
You've previously stated that you would hate to give up work because you would miss it so much.
Then you said you have retired.
Which is it? It's pretty much a binary option.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> This retiree is not
> 
> 
> No buffing here, I am purely PDR.
> ...



Wouldn't have joined the job at all without out it, and neither would most of the coppers of my generation - you'd have had no police.

In any case, I've paid in over the years as much as three or four regular Joes, so its not like I haven't paid for it. My final regular pay slip before I went shows over £400 in pension contributions alone, and £1200 odd to the Government in income tax in one poxy month, and that's nothing special just standard Max Sergeant, so its not like it was a freebie.

And the final jolly is the injury award element, to compensate me for the restricted employment opportunities available to me now as a result of being assaulted on duty protecting a lollipop lady from a kicking and the subsequent loss of function in my right arm and hand. I believe a fair chunk of the injury award ultimately comes from the Forces underwriters.

So I've no embarrassment about a single penny of it, and if people like me hadn't done it people like the lollipop lady I was protecting would probably be dead. I mean, I was shot at more times in the police than I was in the army. And stabbed.

Oh yeah, being sensible I also paid into the group insurance, so got another ten gees pay out, and about forty sheets a month from that.

Did my duty for queen and country for thirty years. Worked hard, saved hard, spent wisely, and now I'm financially independent. Not wealthy, but beholden to no one. I'd have liked to have gone on until 55 or maybe 60 now Mrs D has retired, but with the arm injury I was never going to requalify to carry a peg, and without that couldn't carry on, so I didn't have a say in it in the end.


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> So, just for the benefit of clarity; are you actually retired or do you still work?
> You've previously stated that you would hate to give up work because you would miss it so much.
> Then you said you have retired.
> Which is it? It's pretty much a binary option.



Somebody far cleverer than me once wrote, find a job you love and you are no longer going to work.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Somebody far cleverer than me once wrote, find a job you love and you are no longer going to work.


Not an answer to my question.

Working or retired?
Simple binary choice.


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Not an answer to my question.
> 
> Working or retired?
> Simple binary choice.



It is not a simple answer, if somebody paid you a pound a mile to ride your bike would you be working?


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> It is not a simple answer, if somebody paid you a pound a mile to ride your bike would you be working?


Yes. Certainly if there was any sort of contract involved, or if I needed the income to maintain my lifestyle.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

If they're telling you how, when and where to ride then it would be working.


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Yes. Certainly if there was any sort of contract involved, or if I needed the income to maintain my lifestyle.



In that case I am not working.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

Did I mention I sent off my CV yesterday for a P/T job?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Did I mention I sent off my CV yesterday for a P/T job?




Stupid man.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

Its 20hrs P/W as a railway ticket fraud inspector villain catchy person. Money is a bit crap and wouldn't be a decent crack full time, but as something to give me a bit of purpose, structure and cocaine money it should do.

Nice uniform, authority, petty fascism...right up my street.


----------



## perplexed (14 Apr 2017)




----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> In that case I am not working.


You say that you provide a service.
You say you earn money.
If you are invoicing and receiving payment for the services you provide then there must legally be a contractual agreement between yourself and your customer.
If any such arrangement exists I'm not too sure HMRC would accept your definition of 'not working'.

Humpty Dumpy would have been proud of you.


----------



## midlife (14 Apr 2017)

Nah. Blakey 

Shaun


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)




----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

With my haircut more like Mussolini.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> With my haircut more like Mussolini.


Nice....


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

You should respect my diversity Dirkie.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> You should respect my diversity Dirkie.


Nah! Stopped respecting anything once my livelihood didn't depend on it.
Diversified to death at w***.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2017)

Right, just going to finish this Nespresso then I'll be up to the Forest for a quick lap before the off duty Workies get up there.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2017)

Suppose I better get up.
Got to get a few comestibles from Tesco. Waste of time trying to fight my way through the Grockles in the car, so shopping on the bike it is.
Might extend the route a bit - only need another 12.4 miles to make the 100 for this week.
Very busy down here. Constant stream of caravans, motorhomes and campers yesterday. Traffic backed up on main road through village for some distance. Weather looks set fair for the weekend - so I'll be avoiding the beaches and the Tarka Trail.


----------



## screenman (15 Apr 2017)

This caravan was moved on Thursday and will move again, one day.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2017)

Flaming Workies cluttering up then forest trails. Why aren't they up the chimneys earning their gruel?

I guess a few minutes a year cluttering up the landscape with their wally wagons, pooing into a bucket of chemicals, takes their minds of the mindless drudgery of their work ruled existence


----------



## midlife (15 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Suppose I better get up.
> Got to get a few comestibles from Tesco. Waste of time trying to fight my way through the Grockles in the car, so shopping on the bike it is.
> Might extend the route a bit - only need another 12.4 miles to make the 100 for this week.
> Very busy down here. Constant stream of caravans, motorhomes and campers yesterday. Traffic backed up on main road through village for some distance. Weather looks set fair for the weekend - so I'll be avoiding the beaches and the Tarka Trail.



Not heard the term Grockles since I worked at the Royal Devon and Exeter back in a the early 80's. . Seem to remember they were called Emmets or something similar?

Shaun


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2017)

midlife said:


> Not heard the term Grockles since I worked at the Royal Devon and Exeter back in a the early 80's. . Seem to remember they were called Emmets or something similar?
> Shaun



Grockles in Devon - Emmets in Cornwall.


----------



## midlife (15 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Grockles in Devon - Emmets in Cornwall.



Ah! Must be a memory from when I worked in Treliske 

Shaun


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2017)

Here in the Armpit England of England we export our tourists to you lot so we can enjoy a nice quiet summer.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Here in the Armpit England of England we export our tourists to you lot so we can enjoy a nice quiet summer.


Bet you don't see many Bikinis on your High St.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2017)

Thank heavens for that! Last thing you want is me in my mankini.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Thank heavens for that! Last thing you want is me in my mankini.


Think I'd prefer you in a burkha..


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2017)

I can't wait until the Workies are back up the chimneys and we can have the World back to ourselves.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2017)

It'll be busy down here for the next week or so, then quieter up to Whitsun.
It's manic for about 6 - 8 weeks in the summer, depending on the weather.
Tourist industry reps reckon bookings are well up this year.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2017)

Tourist industry reps = Workies with a poncey name.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2017)

Most of them disappear if the sun's out or the surf's up.


----------



## snorri (15 Apr 2017)

This thread makes retirement sound like the sort of club whose members I'd run a hundred miles to avoid.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2017)

snorri said:


> This thread makes retirement sound like the sort of club whose members I'd run a hundred miles to avoid.


If you can run 100 miles, you're probably too young to qualify for membership.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2017)

I like that a lot - a Workie with a good attitude, who'd takes steps to stay out the way of us retirees as we have fun. Good attitude for sure.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2017)

Well, this retiree is about to cook tea for my 5 year old retiree of the future.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Well, this retiree is about to cook tea for my 5 year old retiree of the future.


If I cooked tea for a 5 year old, he probably wouldn't have a future with my culinary skills!


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2017)

Its a narrow squeak for my little one with my skills, but managed to heat up an M&S lasagne without blowing anything up.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2017)

It took some effort, but I managed to get the screw cap off......


----------



## screenman (15 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Well, this retiree is about to cook tea for my 5 year old retiree of the future.



That is work.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> That is work.


No invoices or payment involved......so, nah!


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2017)

Lazy day today. Slept bad on my shoulder so no ride. Intend to chill, drink some Nespresso, watch the F1 and enjoy a long walk with Lemmy.


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2017)

Long walk on the beach with the JR terror, clean a couple of bikes, wash the car, spot of lunch, catch up on UCI World championships, then F1, cut the lawns, check over caravan, fix leaky tap and some lifting wallpaper.
Phew!

I'll be glad when this holiday weekend is over and I can get back to normal.


----------



## Venod (16 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> I'll be glad when this holiday weekend is over and I can get back to normal



+1 for that 

At Christmas the pubs are full of amateur boozes spoiling it for the regular drinkers.

At Easter the roads are full of cars blocking everywhere up and gangs of cyclist who are pretending they are professionals.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Apr 2017)

Is this p1ss soaked, lavender scented, blue rinsed thread still alive?

Unlike the main protagonists.........

Jealous? Moi?


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2017)

Chilling.


----------



## stephec (16 Apr 2017)

This is turning into a mundane news/tea thread for the blue rinse brigade.


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Chilling.


Interloper.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2017)

I tell you Dirkie, the sooner these Workies are back down the pits and up the chimneys, and pushing bicycles laden with Hovis up step hills, the sooner we can have our thread back.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> 300 exactly? Are you ticking them off daily?


Yes she is!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> It took some effort, but I managed to get the screw cap off......
> 
> View attachment 347635



As you get older and deeper into retirement you may find that you can't perform the reverse screwing function any more - maybe time to start practicing knocking the top off on your doorstep (or similar)?


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> As you get older and deeper into retirement you may find that you can't perform the reverse screwing function any more - maybe time to start practicing knocking the top off on your doorstep (or similar)?


I'll use a vice and make an adapter for my cordless drill.￼
We have the technology.


----------



## stephec (16 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> I'll use a vice and make an adapter for my cordless drill.￼
> We have the technology.


Eeeee, the older generation, that's the spirit that saw us through the blitz.

You youngsters don't know you're born, in my day, blah blah blah.............


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2017)

Make do and mend.


----------



## derrick (16 Apr 2017)

What is the point of bank holidays when you are retired?


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2017)

derrick said:


> What is the point of bank holidays when you are retired?


None whatsoever. That's the beauty of them.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2017)

One thing I miss about being a Workie is the poo breaks. One of my favourite passtimes was calculating how much I'd earned while on the pan.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> One thing I miss about being a Workie is the poo breaks. One of my favourite passtimes was calculating how much I'd earned while on the pan.


Did you keep a log......


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2017)

I had the 'Poo Timer' on my smart phone. Or should I say shart phone.

Today is interesting. My Mum has a new Boyfriend. She's been a widow for a decade, so why not. He's filthy rich apparently, owns several businesses and has a real A/C Cobra, she says. This afternoon we're meeting him for the first time. We've chosen a posh restaurant to RV, far to expensive to be clogged up with Workies.


----------



## Lee_M (17 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Today is interesting. My Mum has a new Boyfriend. and has a real A/C Cobra,



Sounds like a keeper to me. Have you thought about him adopting you?


----------



## Lee_M (17 Apr 2017)

A day off after 3 days of some good solid riding and it's raining so not too worried.
Have to do my one day of work tomorrow, then back to the grind of semi-retirement.


----------



## derrick (17 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Easy, Derrick......the roads are really quiet if you go out early on the bike.


You where right roads were really quiet this morning, When is the next bank holiday.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2017)

I think many of the schools are back tomorrow, so the roads will be chokka with folk driving a quarter mile to drop their chubby offspring 3 feet from their desks.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2017)

The North Devon mass exodus back home starts this afternoon.
Should be fun on the M5 later.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2017)

Might venture out on the Tarka Trail tomorrow - should be a bit quieter.....


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2017)

I'm OS cut mark hunting on a disused railway track. Bike and kit in standby.


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2017)

Work alert!!! I've woken to an email from a Search and Rescue team wanting me to do their cycle training for them in June. I only charge £20 plus expenses to SAR teams (my instructors insurance is £50 annually), but I guess it still qualifies as the W word.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2017)

Turncoat!


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2017)

If a bike rides in the forest and I'm enjoying it, does it count as work?


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> If a bike rides in the forest and I'm enjoying it, does it count as work?



Not if you enjoy doing it in my opinion.


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2017)

But being upon a bicycle (other human powered vehicles are available) must surely be an essential criteria?


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> If a bike rides in the forest and I'm enjoying it, does it count as work?


Your starting to use 'Screenman logic'.


----------



## Arsen Gere (18 Apr 2017)

After 33 jobs since I left school I'm not sure work suits me. I've resigned again and I don't know whether to go for number 34 with career type number 5 or retire.
The crux of the matter is how much do you need to live on? I know this has endless possibilities but for a basic life style how much?
I reckon fixed costs - assume no mortgage, council tax, water, gas and leccy + other stuff comes out around 6k.

What do folks reckon a cyclist + cycling wife can survive on whilst still being able to buy coffee/cake/beer/wine/tyres/bikes etc.


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2017)

Forget foreign holidays, forget new German cars, forget the latest mobile phone, get that mortgage paid off. I've no sympathy for people who moan they won't be able to retire for the foreseeable, yet drive a 5 series on credit, have 2 foreign holidays a year, and a mortgage on a house with more bedrooms than family members.

Have it now, or have it later - most likely you can't have both.

I was quite lucky - my Ma was very anti credit, pro savings. My Dad kept drumming into me that "once you own your own house, you answer to no man" , and "you can only s*** on one toilet at a time son.". How right they both were.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2017)

Arsen Gere said:


> What do folks reckon a cyclist + cycling wife can survive on whilst still being able to buy coffee/cake/beer/wine/tyres/bikes etc.



A lot less than most folk reckon.
You alone know what your fixed annual costs are, everybody's varies.
I have been very pleasantly surprised at the seemingly contradictory fact that, since retiring, my income is less but my standard of living has improved.
Had a strange conversation with the missus the other day about making sure we are actually spending _*enough *_money. After all, there's no point in being a rich corpse. 
And things can only get better in 3 years time when our state pensions start to kick in.........


----------



## Lee_M (18 Apr 2017)

Aviva and Standard Life, along with Age Concern reckon you need £15k pa for a comfortable retirement (ie with holidays and a new car every few years), more if you're a couple. If you forego the foreign holidays then less


----------



## Lee_M (18 Apr 2017)

BTW doing my 1 day of the week at work. It's rubbish!


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2017)

I'm spending about £800-£1000 a month on food, bills, insurance, fuel, clothes etc. Mrs D's pension covers that. Mine gets piped into the savings account, where it keeps the balance of my commutation company. Were quite disciplined and won't deviate from the plan except on the case of something unforseen, like the cooker flooding or the fridge getting pregnant.

Provided I resist the urge to waste money on large capital expenditures I'm drought and famine resistant for the rest of my life. Keep that going until I kark it and my youngest daughter won't have to work for the rest of her life either, should she choose not to.


----------



## Ian H (18 Apr 2017)

I work one or two days a week as much for the interest as anything. I don't have debts, all mortgages paid, and I have a few income streams to live off. Next year I attain pensionable age, but it probably won't change what I do.

As for being bored: I have my books, the bike and bike events to organise, my painting, a stout pair of walking shoes, National Trust membership, friends and family, etc.


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2017)

Change of plan. Today I fitted the new rear brake drums to the Ford Fusion of Elderliness, and finished the rust treatment with the last of my home made Redneck Waxoyl. 11 years old, looks 3 years old, runs like new, and now is so rust resistant that archaeologists will be pondering its marvels in millenia to come.

For those that are interested, soak 1/2 kg parrafin wax flakes in 2 litres of white spirit. Put it somewhere warm, shaking ever few days. Once the wax has dissolved you have a gunk that looks rather like trouser gravy. Add 2 litres of any oil (I use gear oil), warm the lot up, shake it thoroughly, and apply using a high pressure hand pumped sprayer. It'll quickly leach into joints, seams, box sections etc, and over a few days the white spirit will exaporate out to leave a waxy film that will harden to be good enough to protect, but still be soft enough to absorb impact and bleed over minor chips etc.

A gallon of Finnigans Waxoyl = £25.

A gallon of Old Unkie Drago's Redneck Rust Repellant = £0. 

Most people have the bits knocking about anyway. The wax flakes are dirt cheap, or you can attack some candles with a cheese grater if you're really impoverished. I didn't get to retire at 47 by buying new cars, or wasting money on stuff that i can make myself


----------



## numbnuts (18 Apr 2017)

Lee_M said:


> Aviva and Standard Life, along with Age Concern reckon you need £15k pa for a comfortable retirement


WoW I must be living in poverty compared to others, but I'm happy with my lot, I don't need foreign holidays, in fact I don't need holidays as I go doggie sitting, this week I'm away looking after two dogs and getting paid for it.


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2017)

Lee_M said:


> Aviva and Standard Life, along with Age Concern reckon you need £15k pa for a comfortable retirement (ie with holidays and a new car every few years), more if you're a couple. If you forego the foreign holidays then less



My MIL gets that on benefits. She's never had a private pension, but unfortunately, has been disabled the last 12 years (many ailments). She'd be knackered (financially) if she was fit and healthy.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2017)

"you can only s*** on one toilet at a time son.". How right they both were.[/QUOTE]

I had an incident once where I hit 3. It was unusual I'll admit. But your dad was wrong!


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2017)

You have either mastered the art of projectile crapping, or have an unusually large bottom.


----------



## MarkF (18 Apr 2017)

The amount of fatso over 55's in hospital with fatso related illnesses is astonishing, I've re-evaluated my retirement plans by seeing them every day.



Lee_M said:


> Aviva and Standard Life, along with Age Concern reckon you need £15k pa for a comfortable retirement (ie with holidays and a new car every few years), more if you're a couple. If you forego the foreign holidays then less



MIL & partner live on 2 state pensions, nothing else, near Malaga, so they don't need a holiday. They cycle everywhere, so no car is needed, never mind a new one every few years! Surely that is a "comfortable retirement".


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2017)

Having a roof over your head, clothes, and a full belly, and not having to go to work is a comfortable retirement.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> You have either mastered the art of projectile crapping, or have an unusually large bottom.


Art for arts sake.


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2017)

You are Damien Hurst and ICMFP.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> You are Damien Hurst and ICMFP.



Sorry, it doesn't pay that well!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Apr 2017)

Arsen Gere said:


> After 33 jobs since I left school I'm not sure work suits me. I've resigned again and I don't know whether to go for number 34 with career type number 5 or retire.
> The crux of the matter is how much do you need to live on? I know this has endless possibilities but for a basic life style how much?
> I reckon fixed costs - assume no mortgage, council tax, water, gas and leccy + other stuff comes out around 6k.
> 
> What do folks reckon a cyclist + cycling wife can survive on whilst still being able to buy coffee/cake/beer/wine/tyres/bikes etc.



We spend £15k pa ex' major expenditures eg new car, major home projects, holidays (if we can be bothered).

That covers everything to run a fairly large house, eat well, drink well (too much) and all utilities, lunches out, blah, blah, blah.

£6k sounds very tight.


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2017)

£25,000pa would be a comfortable pension, which is why I am putting off full retirement for a while, just spent a good few bob on 6 nights away without worrying about it.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2017)

Lee_M said:


> Aviva and Standard Life, along with Age Concern reckon you need £15k pa for a comfortable retirement (ie with holidays and a new car every few years), more if you're a couple. If you forego the foreign holidays then less



My state pension, small private pension and pension credit adds up to the princely sum of £750 a month, my Good Lady gets about 40% of a state pension. We've got no rent or mortgage to pay, we have a small car but if it needs replacing we'll have go car free again. We can manage but an unexpected large bill will have us struggling


----------



## User32269 (18 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> soak 1/2 kg parrafin wax flakes in 2 litres of white spirit. Put it somewhere warm, shaking ever few days. Once the wax has dissolved you have a gunk that looks rather like trouser gravy. Add 2 litres of any oil (I use gear oil), warm the lot up, shake it thoroughly


What is the best sort of glass to drink it from? Shot, pint or flute?


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2017)

Schooner.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> £25,000pa would be a comfortable pension, which is why I am putting off full retirement for a while, just spent a good few bob on 6 nights away without worrying about it.



I never earned that much when I was working! If I managed that much in a pension I'd be able to live very well.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2017)

Lump sums make all the difference. We were fortunate to get a nice six figure sum between us, on top of our private pensions, to tide us over until the state pensions kick in.
Being totally debt free and owning your own home is almost a prerequisite prior to taking retirement, if you want it to be stress free.


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> I never earned that much when I was working! If I managed that much in a pension I'd be able to live very well.



Living well is how I like to do it, we or most of us make the choices. I could retire now and get by, I would not enjoy that as much as the life I have now.

Tell me, if you could say double your pension by working one or two days a week doing something you enjoy, would you? I will.


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Lump sums make all the difference. We were fortunate to get a nice six figure sum between us, on top of our private pensions, to tide us over until the state pensions kick in.
> Being totally debt free and owning your own home is almost a prerequisite prior to taking retirement, if you want it to be stress free.



Lucky position with the lump sums, what were your jobs?


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Tell me, if you could say double your pension by working one or two days a week doing something you enjoy, would you? I will.


I wouldn't
Time is more valuable than money to me. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Lucky position with the lump sums, what were your jobs?


Now that would be telling.


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> I wouldn't
> Time is more valuable than money to me. Always has been, always will be.



Even if you were bouncing along the bottom unable to lead a decent lifestyle, come on.

Public sector pensions give a very good return on investment.


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> I wouldn't
> Time is more valuable than money to me. Always has been, always will be.



So taking money for doing something you would like doing is a no go, that is an odd choice.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Even if you were bouncing along the bottom unable to lead a decent lifestyle....


I'm not. So the question doesn't arise.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> So taking money for doing something you would like doing is a no go, that is an odd choice.


I don't think may people would pay me to ride my bike, take holidays or drink wine.


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> I'm not. So the question doesn't arise.



So why answer the question then? Or you could put yourself in the place of somebody with a basic state pension and answer it from there. I feel you may give a different answer.


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> I don't think may people would pay me to ride my bike, take holidays or drink wine.



Maybe not you, but plenty of people who make a good job of doing those get paid for it, maybe you are losing out.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> So why answer the question then? Or you could put yourself in the place of somebody with a basic state pension and answer it from there. I feel you may give a different answer.


You may well be right. Who knows? It's all hypothetical.


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2017)

The average public sector pension pays out less than £5000 a year. If you want big bucks, you gotta make big contributions. As aforementioned some pages back, I was paying in well North of £400 a month. Or, in other words, each month I was paying in equivalent of a weeks wages for someone earning £20,000. It did not come cheap.

Meanwhile, I was earning 50% less than if I'd gone to work in the fraud department of the large company who's headquarters were in the same street as our office. Indeed, several of my staff did.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Living well is how I like to do it, we or most of us make the choices. I could retire now and get by, I would not enjoy that as much as the life I have now.
> 
> Tell me, if you could say double your pension by working one or two days a week doing something you enjoy, would you? I will.



I'd have to work out what loosing my pension credit would cost me against what I'd gain.


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2017)

I don't even get my state pension for another 18 years.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I don't even get my state pension for another 18 years.


I'm old enough to be yer Dad! 

Is that you son?.......


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2017)

Papa!

Henceforth you shall be known as Papa Dirkie.


----------



## screenman (19 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Papa!
> 
> Henceforth you shall be known as Papa Dirkie.



Have you worked out how much you would need in the pot to buy a annuity big enough to give you what you get, my copper mate did and it was a massive amount that surprised him.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Have you worked out how much you would need in the pot to buy a annuity big enough to give you what you get, my copper mate did and it was a massive amount that surprised him.


Shocking innit?


----------



## screenman (19 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Shocking innit?



Not really.


----------



## Lee_M (19 Apr 2017)

Mathematically mr money mustache (yep its a real website) reckons youll never tun out of dough if you can live annually off 4% of your pensions and investments total as growth of the remainder will replace it. Or to put it another way you need 25x your annual spend in investments to survive


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Have you worked out how much you would need in the pot to buy a annuity big enough to give you what you get, my copper mate did and it was a massive amount that surprised him.



And? So what? 

Why are you so fixated with then pension, yet so willfully ignorant of the crap pay? I lost two detectives to Barclaycard - the Police were paying them 38k, on the open market they got 55.

A good friend of mine was an AFO, quit and went on the boats in the Indian Ocean doing anti piracy security. £200,000 a year, a month on, a month off. Was tempted to do that one myself.

Many coppers, perhaps a majority, have skills and training which they could parlay into serious money in the employment market, but they don't. 

Why do you never mention that?

You want people to do a dirty job, with an extremely high risk of being assaulted, poor hours, indifferent pay, you need to offer them something or they simply won't do it. The pension is being wound back now for new starters, and you should look at the muppets who are being recruited as a consequence.


----------



## screenman (19 Apr 2017)

Dragon, I wrote earlier that you deserve what you get. I thought you might have liked the numbers.

I also had a close friend on the boats, the money is not as good as it once was and he now works on land in the UK for much the same.


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2017)

My friend did it for two years and now works as a new age dog groomer, basically poncing about doing nothing and pretending its a job


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> ....basically poncing about doing nothing and pretending its a job


Bit like Screenman....


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2017)

I wonder if I'll hear anything about my CV this week? I've dug my jack boots and deaths head cap badge out the loft just in case.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I wonder if I'll hear anything about my CV this week? I've dug my jack boots and deaths head cap badge out the loft just in case.


Hugo Boss is very fetching on the mature figure, don't you think?


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2017)

Been a good month. Had three pay rises so far.


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2017)

Perhaps something from this summers Herman Goring range?


----------



## screenman (19 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Been a good month. Had three pay rises so far.



Good for you, but spare a thought for those less fortunate pensioners.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Good for you, but spare a thought for those less fortunate pensioners.


I'll pencil it in for later in the day.


----------



## arch684 (19 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Been a good month. Had three pay rises so far.


Lucky you I'v only had 2 pay rises this month


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2017)

Me and Mrs D get our index linked rises in September. I don't know the mechanism for the injury award rises, so if I can be arsed I'll look it up later.


----------



## Cubist (19 Apr 2017)

Waheeey! I got my job with North Yorks Firearms licensing. Talk about dream job. Travelling round a beautiful part of the country (Bedale, Ripon, over the Dales to Hawes....) talking to people about one of my favourite topics, in a situation where they will actually be pleased to see me, AND getting paid to do it! Jobshare, so I still get to play out as much as I already do. Result


----------



## derrick (19 Apr 2017)

After a really busy bank holiday weekend it was time for a lay in this morning, Got up at 10-00 unheard of for me. Cooked a nice breakfast scrambled eggs ham and avacardo pears on toast washed down with a nice cup of tea. It's now nearly 10-30 time to plan the rest of the day, This evening we are doing a short 20 mile ride. As for the rest of the day i will go and play in my man cave. Life is so good.


----------



## Arsen Gere (19 Apr 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We spend £15k pa ex' major expenditures eg new car, major home projects, holidays (if we can be bothered).
> 
> That covers everything to run a fairly large house, eat well, drink well (too much) and all utilities, lunches out, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> £6k sounds very tight.



I might have not been clear, I meant for the stuff you can't avoid like heating/water bills etc. Then you add on other things like food and stuff. The grand total would be your 15k including the 6k for essentials.


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2017)

It's about £10k PA for us, but we've no rent or mortgage expenses.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> It's about £10k PA for us, but we've no rent or mortgage expenses.



That's still a way off of our £15k although to be fair our figure is not a 'how low can we go figure' as there is £2.5k pa contingency within the £15k for the usual crud that needs to be paid for - dentists, broken kettles, pots of paint blah, blah, blah.

We are pretty fortunate in that we still (even in semi-workie state) have an awful lot more coming in than we spend each year. And we have precisely zero debt of any kind which makes a huge difference.

We have a 20 year cash flow projection that I keep updated as a comfort blanket - mainly in case anything happens to me as it is important to me that Mrs SD is ok financially under those circumstances.

We are quite proud of the fact that we are in a decent position as we enter old age. We've worked at it for close to two decades ie setting out our strategy and then committing to it. Part of our little strategy was to throttle back on our consumerist impulses back when we were earning v.well. We adjusted to that surprisingly easy and looking back we're not entirely sure how we were ever in the conspicuous consumption club; but, sadly, we were.

Our pre-semi-workie plan included these objectives (in no particular order as they say):

Clear all debt.
Never utilise credit cards again.
Never take out a loan of any kind unless we make more money by doing so.
Avoid fashion/impulse/ 'latest, greatest version' purchases.
Buy well and make it last.
Make sure that every penny we have works as hard as it can.
Spend as much as we can afford on things that make us really happy.
Always know our exact financial position at all times and our likely position 20 years forward.

We managed/manage to achieve them all.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2017)

Why 'never use credit cards again'?
We buy all of our stuff on a card that gives us money back on lots of purchases, and we make sure we pay it off fully each month. We are up on the deal every month.

Planning 20 years ahead seems a little excessive. 5 years is probably more realistic.


----------



## derrick (19 Apr 2017)

As long as i have enough money for tomorrow that will do.


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Apr 2017)

We have a very similar gameplan:

Live hand to mouth
Keep fingers crossed and hope for the best
Come to think of it, I suppose it's not _that_ similar.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Why 'never use credit cards again'?
> We buy all of our stuff on a card that gives us money back on lots of purchases, and we make sure we pay it off fully each month. We are up on the deal every month.
> 
> Planning 20 years ahead seems a little excessive. 5 years is probably more realistic.



When we first set up our plan I don't think there were many cash back type cards around, if any. You make a good point and this may have slipped by me and I will revisit it.

The reasons why the plan is 20 years long is that when we set it up it was with the intention of reflecting the following (amongst others):

- The impact of 2 x State Pensions which were a fair way out and still are - me 6 years and Mrs SD 13 years.

- Some long term investments that were still way off at the time.

- Ditto ^^^^ private/company pensions.

- What the potential inheritance liabilities would be at any given time.

Additionally, I confess to being a compulsive long-term planner. 

It's a fairly complex Excel but whilst it took a little while to build it is no effort to keep maintained and it is reset once pa at the end of the year.

20 years flies by in no time so it doesn't seem much of a span to project forward to me.


----------



## stephec (19 Apr 2017)

Cubist said:


> Waheeey! I got my job with North Yorks Firearms licensing. Talk about dream job. Travelling round a beautiful part of the country (Bedale, Ripon, over the Dales to Hawes....) talking to people about one of my favourite topics, in a situation where they will actually be pleased to see me, AND getting paid to do it! Jobshare, so I still get to play out as much as I already do. Result


Now I'm not sure that saying guns are one of your favourite topics actually sounds right. 

Congratulations all the same though.


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2017)

Just wait until one of your customers shoots someone with a legally held firearm. You'll suddenly be in great demand with the courts, coroner, CPS, solicitors...


----------



## Cubist (19 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Just wait until one of your customers shoots someone with a legally held firearm. You'll suddenly be in great demand with the courts, coroner, CPS, solicitors...


Processes, correctly recorded decision logs and home office guidance. That's what they're for. I've spent the last ten years making pressure cooker decisions. Bread and butter.


----------



## Cubist (19 Apr 2017)

stephec said:


> Now I'm not sure that saying guns are one of your favourite topics actually sounds right.
> 
> Congratulations all the same though.
> 
> View attachment 348296


Guns? It's what keeps me sane. 

Wibble .


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> We have a very similar gameplan:
> 
> Live hand to mouth
> Keep fingers crossed and hope for the best


Funnily enough, we had to do that for several years in the 1980s.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Apr 2017)

I've got a complaint to make, it hasn't been so sunny for the last two days where my casa is in spain and I've only one week left out of five to go. I suppose i better start looking at cheap flights for my next trip.......


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2017)

The Jogger said:


> I've got a complaint to make, it hasn't been so sunny for the last two days where my casa is in spain and I've only one week left out of five to go. I suppose i better start looking at cheap flights for my next trip.......


You could always stay over and wait for the weather to improve.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> You could always stay over and wait for the weather to improve.


That's true but iI have to check my Chichester pad and make sure all is well there plus I'm missing my Brommie.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2017)

The Jogger said:


> That's true but iI have to check my Chichester pad and make sure all is well there plus I'm missing my Brommie.


Just ring a neighbour and get 'em to have a look then buy another Brommie and have it shipped over. Sorted.


----------



## Lee_M (19 Apr 2017)

after the horror of having to do my one day per week job yesterday this morning started with dropping off my pick up for new brake discs and then returning for breakfast. 

This was cut short by a call to go for a ride with one of my few buddies not out in majorca this week, so had a nice hilly 40 miler round north wales and then got home to see my better half had cut the grass, saving me a job. 
Coupls of diy tasks done followed by carrying out a skype video interview, then off to the local (200 yards away) for dinner and then finished of the day by watching highlights of the Tour of the Alps.

Blooming brilliant day!


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2017)

You eat brake discs for breakfast?


----------



## derrick (19 Apr 2017)

Another day of tomorrow.


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2017)

Tomorrow. Wipe the gutters, cut the windows, clean the grass.


----------



## Cubist (19 Apr 2017)

Tomorrow is Mrs Cube's birthday. So it'll be spoiling her rotten with breakfast in bed, then a meal out and a fillum at the flicks. In and amongst I may be forced to refit a curtain rail and get the strimmer running to sort the lawn. And there will be a nice long walk with the dog.


----------



## gavroche (19 Apr 2017)

Tomorrow morning, having a ride with my son and grandson ( 6 years old) who loves cycling. Last time we did 7 miles and he wanted more.


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2017)

Shortish ride on the touring bikes today with them fully laden, just to check that everything is OK for our tour of the Midlands next week.


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2017)

A little bit of fiddling on the Claus's set up. Hopefully the tubes will arrive today and I can finish her.

Was planning to now the windows, clean out the grass and wipe the gutters today, bu its just started raining so I may reschedule for tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> A little bit of fiddling on the Claus's set up. Hopefully the tubes will arrive today and I can finish her.
> 
> Was planning to now the windows, clean out the grass and wipe the gutters today, bu its just started raining so I may reschedule for tomorrow.


Rain?!
Haven't seen any here for a while and none forecast for next week either.
Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2017)

Near Salcey Forest, Sarf Norfants.

Checking the local forecast tomorrow looks dicey too, but Saturday looks decent so I've rescheduled these tasks until then.


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Near Salcey Forest, Sarf Not fans.


My maternal side of the family comes from around that area. 
Which town/village?


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2017)

PM incoming.

Edit, I can't pm you. PM me and I'll tell you.


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2017)

Just bought a season ticket for Marwood Gardens.
http://www.marwoodhillgarden.co.uk

We normally go 4 times a year. That costs us £48 plus cost of coffees.
Season ticket is £40 and includes a free drink each visit.
As we cycle past it fairly regularly it seemed a no brainer to use it as a coffee stop.
Let's see...cycle past about once a week...2 x coffee @ £2 a throw = approx £200 a year saving.


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2017)

Been not for a short ride this morning and it bloody well rained!
None forecast. Dry when we set out. Quarter of a mile down the road and down it came!
I hate weather forecasters!
They spent £100m on new facilities at the Met Office, 60 miles away, and they still can't get it right!

Got home and the sun's come out! 

I'm going down the pub.


----------



## midlife (20 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Been not for a short ride this morning and it bloody well rained!
> None forecast. Dry when we set out. Quarter of a mile down the road and down it came!
> I hate weather forecasters!
> They spent £100m on new facilities at the Met Office, 60 miles away, and they still can't get it right!
> ...



The Met Office have lost a few weather forecasting contracts recently, some Scandinavian mob have taken over iirc.

Shaun


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2017)

Fircones and seaweed are the working components of The Met's new super computer.


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2017)

I once heard it said that the most accurate weather forecast was to look outside and say 'tomorrow's weather will be the same as today's'.
Apparently this has been proven to have an accuracy of well over 60%, which is a greater degree of accuracy than the Met Office claim for their forecasts.


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2017)

Good morning dossers. Wassup today?
I've got two Ridgeback tourers to give a deep clean/service today.
Getting them ready for our Cotswold tour next week.


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2017)

Going to ride Colin the Claud over to Hanslope, track down an OS cut mark on the church there. Just a gentle 10 mile loop.

Mrs D isn't too good today (Multiple Sclerosis, can vary in health radically across two or three days) so other than that I won't be doing much.


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2017)

One cleaned and ready to go.
One more to go.


----------



## Venod (21 Apr 2017)

Cleaned the patio at the back and the block paving at the front with my new jet wash patio cleaner, purchased from Aldi yesterday £14.99 Karcher ones are £50-60 ish
An excellent piece of kit and a cracking job much quicker than just using the lance and it will keep the Yorkshire Water share holders happy, I could hear my water meter scrambling for a higher gear.
I have left all the plant-pots/planters for Mrs Afnug to put back, I could place them mm perfect to where they came from but I would still be wrong.


----------



## perplexed (21 Apr 2017)

midlife said:


> The Met Office have lost a few weather forecasting contracts recently, some* Scandinavian mob have taken over iirc.*
> 
> Shaun



That'd be quite cool - the theme music will be ace and there will be lots of moody photography


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2017)

Now feet up in front of the hypno-box. Mrs D still not right, I sent her backnto bed where she remains, so I'll stat close by in case I'm needed.


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2017)

T'other one done.
Missus bought me a nice bottle of Malbec as a reward for a job well done. ￼



￼


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2017)

And very nice it is too.￼
￼


----------



## clid61 (22 Apr 2017)

Was going to retire , no mortgage , part tjme job. But out of blue. We split up own places and more debt but I'm happy


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2017)

Today its wipe the grass, cut the gutters, de moss the windows, then out for a ride on Colin.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Today its wipe the grass, cut the gutters, de moss the windows, *then out for a ride on Colin*.



oo-er. Surely that should be done behind closed doors?

Graham


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2017)

If it seems I go to work how come I do the same things as you retired folk?


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> If it seems I go to work how come I do the same things as you retired folk?


But we don't have to go to work to fund it.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> But we don't have to go to work to fund it.



Nor do I.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Nor do I.


Just out of interest, are you in receipt of any pension/investment income?
If not, how do you fund your lifestyle if, as you say, you don't need to work?


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Just out of interest, are you in receipt of any pension/investment income?
> If not, how do you fund your lifestyle if, as you say, you don't need to work?



Just cash in the bank, but I do not want to go too deep which is why I found something I really enjoy doing that tops it up. I think that finding something you enjoy more than idle time and getting paid for it is the magic formula that few people get.

I would honestly hate to live the lifestyle most of my non working friends live.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2017)

Yeah, I'm careful with my cash in the bank too. Particularly so now I'm down to my last £105,000


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Yeah, I'm careful with my cash in the bank too. Particularly so now I'm down to my last £105,000



I would be as well.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Yeah, I'm careful with my cash in the bank too. Particularly so now I'm down to my last £105,000


Yeah, but that's got to last another 20 years until you get the state pension. 
Mine's only got to go 3 years.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2017)

Its going up by about £1300 each month, as most months we live off Mrs D's pension and don't touch mine, so if I'm not stupid it should last me to state pension age.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2017)

Our plan is to live off our private pensions and draw down of our lump sums slightly each month.
This enables us to buy whatever we want when we fancy it and maintain our previous (working) lifestyle standards.
We should get to the age of 66 with at least 60% of our lump sums cash intact.
The state pensions kick in then and I reckon we'll be home and dry.
Considering selling the bungalow at that time and moving in to rented, thereby releasing a large lump of capital which we can waste at our leisure.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2017)

Aye, when Mini Drago finishes primary school I'll be heading home to Shetland, will sell the bungalow and the cash will go in trust for Mini Drago. A nice 200-250,000 sheets for her to start out.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Aye, when Mini Drago finishes primary school I'll be heading home to Shetland, will sell the bungalow and the cash will go in trust for Mini Drago. A nice 200-250,000 sheets for her to start out.


We haven't got any kids, so we will just have to blow it on ourselves. Bungalow next door to us just gone on the market for £350+k.


----------



## Arsen Gere (22 Apr 2017)

May be of interest
https://www.theguardian.com/money/blog/2017/apr/22/save-40-a-week-retirement-which-report


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2017)

Arsen Gere said:


> May be of interest
> https://www.theguardian.com/money/blog/2017/apr/22/save-40-a-week-retirement-which-report


Interesting article, thanks.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2017)

Christ, I was doing about £110 a week.


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2017)

Just got back from the village for Sunday lunch.
Special pensioners rate.
Roast pork and all the trimmings - £6.50. 
'Twas 'ansome!


----------



## simon.r (23 Apr 2017)

I'm looking to give a year's notice in September - I get 2 extra days leave a month before retirement - see you all in September 2018


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Christ, I was doing about £110 a week.




Is that all, besides I think they was at the end of your working days and not the beginning. what is of utmost importance though is that you enjoy your well deserved retirement, I know for sure I could not have done your job. And no that is not sarcasm.

P.S if I ever end up skint will you lend me a few coppers.


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> I know for sure I could not have done your job. .


If that's the case, I doubt very much whether you could have done mine. 
And, no, I'm not saying what I did.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2017)

Off up to the Midlands today ready to start our Tour de Cotswolds.
We're riding with two other couples, chillin' and enjoying the ride.
Hope the weather stays reasonable.


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2017)

Bikey ridey today, swinging by to see a friend and using the opportunity to bag some trigs too.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> If that's the case, I doubt very much whether you could have done mine.
> And, no, I'm not saying what I did.



Drag Queen?


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2017)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Drag Queen?







Me at Santa Pod circa 1981.
(I'm the one on the bike.￼)


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Off up to the Midlands today ready to start our Tour de Cotswolds.
> We're riding with two other couples, chillin' and enjoying the ride.
> Hope the weather stays reasonable.



I hope the forecast is wrong, have a great time.


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 349238
> Me at Santa Pod circa 1981.
> (I'm the one on the bike.￼)



The name Paul Rose mean anything to you from around that period?


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> The name Paul Rose mean anything to you from around that period?


Yes. He ran a triple engined Suzuki triple - if you get what I mean - 9 cylinders of 2 stroke loveliness!
Ran against him a few times.


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2017)

Dirk said:


> Yes. He ran a triple engined Suzuki triple - if you get what I mean - 9 cylinders of 2 stroke loveliness!
> Ran against him a few times.



He was a very close friend who passed away only a few years back, I regret to this day that we lost contact.


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2017)

Quiet day planned tomorrow. Been growing my hair out a bit now I'm retired and don't need to intimidate gobby drunk twenty something's on a saturday night with my appearance, so Daughter #1 is coming over to give me a trim. She does my hair for free as I paid her college course - she's a hard little worker and within a few years opened up her own salon, and made such a success that she recently (against my advice, bit its her money) dropped over 70 big ones in a new Porshe Cayenne. Be nice to catch up.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> He was a very close friend who passed away only a few years back, I regret to this day that we lost contact.


Didn't realise he'd died. He built some very interesting machines.


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2017)

I live not many miles from Santa Pod which, incidentally, was named after one of Father Christmas' testicles.


----------



## Lonestar (24 Apr 2017)

simon.r said:


> I'm looking to give a year's notice in September - I get 2 extra days leave a month before retirement - see you all in September 2018



Arghh..I'm October 2023 at the earliest.


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Quiet day planned tomorrow. Been growing my hair out a bit now I'm retired and don't need to intimidate gobby drunk twenty something's on a saturday night with my appearance, so Daughter #1 is coming over to give me a trim. She does my hair for free as I paid her college course - she's a hard little worker and within a few years opened up her own salon, and made such a success that she recently (against my advice, bit its her money) dropped over 70 big ones in a new Porshe Cayenne. Be nice to catch up.




You will have to pedal fast, those cars are quick.


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I live not many miles from Santa Pod which, incidentally, was named after one of Father Christmas' testicles.




Which one?


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2017)

Lefty, I believe.


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2017)

Great day today, nice 2k swim some time with eldest son, a 20 mile on the bike, 5 bikes and 2 cars washed and 3 garages and a private customer also paid me for doing something I enjoy. Now to sit down with a tipple and a read.


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2017)

First leg of the Tour de Cotswolds this morning. On the road at 0930.
Redditch to Tewkesbury today - a leisurely 40 miles with cafe and pub stops.
Weather currently sunny but cool with a northerly wind.
Looking good.


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2017)

Ideal weather for it Papa Dirkie. Watch out for wintry showers.

My shoulder is really punishing me today for yesterdays lengthy trig bagging jaunt, so I'll have a day at home.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Apr 2017)

I've just done the ironing and the second load of washing


----------



## Arsen Gere (25 Apr 2017)

If anyone is looking for inspiration. I like this guy. Listen to his words.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7rXlbHtcqM


----------



## Lee_M (25 Apr 2017)

nice leisurely 35 miles with a few other non working club members, then home to receive a cycling related delivery :-)


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2017)

Rolled into Tewkesbury at about 2.30. Weather had been better than expected, bright and dry all the way. Stopping in the Wetherspoons hotel, The Hop Pole, and must say it's actually OK. £64 a room per night. They allow you to take your bikes into the rooms.￼ The beer is good and we've had a couple of decent steaks.
Planning to hit the road at 09.30 tomorrow and got a hilly 44 miles to Hook Norton. Hopefully the weather should hold out.


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2017)

Doctors tomorrow, shoulder check up. Fortunately, this lady Doc is a young hotty so it's no hardship.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2017)

Email from a Search and Rescue team in the SE. They want me to do a basic L3 course in June. My Old Feller lives nearby so I might stay with him, make a long weekend out of it.

As aforementioned, Doctors today and a lazy day, more Trig Bagging tomorrow.


----------



## derrick (26 Apr 2017)

This retirement lark is hard work, Another room to decorate, Last one for a few months i need to get some rides in, looks like the weather is warming up next week, timed the decorating right.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2017)

Back from ogling they Doctor. Finished my Wilbur Smith. Light lunch, then a snooze in front of the fire in my rocking chair, make the most of this cold weather.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2017)

We have sun and flakes of snow, so i am going to sit in front of the fire toasting my toes and reading i think. I may also have a snooze. Dam, this is hard work.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2017)

I think we deserve a rest after stocking firewood last summer. In fact, I may have overdone it, have enough wood stocked for another winter. Can't beat heating the house for free.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I think we deserve a rest after stocking firewood last summer. In fact, I may have overdone it, have enough wood stocked for another winter. Can't beat heating the house for free.




I love my fire. You can't beat them.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2017)

I feel sorry for all these workies, spending all day down t'pit so they can afford to switch the heating in at night.


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2017)

Two hours in gym this morning, then two people paid me well for some artistic metal work, now changing the wardrobe back to summer wear. Turbo session later followed by I know not. Life is great.


----------



## Venod (26 Apr 2017)

Just completed the C2C on the turbo, Whitehaven to Tynemouth, looking out of the conservatory contemplating cutting the grass, a bit of a cold wind I think, carry on contemplating.


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Just completed the C2C on the turbo, Whitehaven to Tynemouth, looking out of the conservatory contemplating cutting the grass, a bit of a cold wind I think, carry on contemplating.



Never put off till tomorrow that which you can do today.


----------



## Venod (26 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Never put off till tomorrow that which you can do today.



Now done, back in conservatory admiring my work.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2017)

Never do today that which you can put off until tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I feel sorry for all these workies, spending all day down t'pit so they can afford to switch the heating in at night.



One could go off you very quickly


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2017)

Just got back from final leg of our Tour de Cotswolds. 48 miles, Hook Norton to Redditch.
Gonna flop out now.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2017)

Nice swim this morning, then spent the day in the company of a couple of interesting guys whose boss decided to put a load of dosh in my bank account. 

Now being force fed alcohol by my better half, I also keep finding holiday sites on my computor each time I look at it, could there be a connection?


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Apr 2017)

Have spent the week in Amsterdam. Missed out on 2 rounds of golf and 2 rides! And some say that retirement is a soft option!!


----------



## Cubist (27 Apr 2017)

Well, spent today paying off some credit cards that had reached the end of their interest free periods, then shuffling the savings round to best effect. Nice walk with the dog, vac'd the car out and cooked a stew. I am still expecting to hear from North Yorks HR about my new job, but was told to expect a delay due to the vetting process. Shooting competition tomorrow, first time I've shot with the West Yorks team as a retired officer. Looking forward to catching up with the old guard.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2017)

Haven't driven my car for 4 weeks on Saturday, except for moving it next door and sticking it on the neighbours drive while they've been in holiday. I'll go and retrieve it today and put it in charge.

Then back to bed to fight the man-flu.


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Haven't driven my car for 4 weeks on Saturday, except for moving it next door and sticking it on the neighbours drive while they've been in holiday.


Sell it.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2017)

Once my shoulder is fixed it will be gone.


----------



## Lee_M (4 May 2017)

took the dog to the vet (he needs a small op but nothing to worry about), and then finished painting my coal shed prior to converting it to a proper bike shed/ workshop.

Looks really good, feeling well chuffed with myself, then kicked the garage floor paint over so now have a red lawn!


----------



## Drago (4 May 2017)

Nacked shoulder aching, so settled for building up my Saracen frame instead of going for a ride.


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2017)

Came back from our Tour de Cotswolds on Friday and..........we both promptly went down with flu. 
Hot and cold sweats, muscle and joint aches, no appetite etc.
The one downside to retirement is having to go off sick in your own time.
￼


----------



## screenman (4 May 2017)

I am going to keep doing this well paid voluntary stuff, after reading of all the things you retred folk have wrong with you, clumsy, knackered shoulder, infected.


----------



## HertzvanRental (4 May 2017)

Dirk said:


> Came back from our Tour de Cotswolds on Friday and..........we both promptly went down with flu.
> Hot and cold sweats, muscle and joint aches, no appetite etc.
> The one downside to retirement is having to go off sick in your own time.
> ￼


Are you confined to bed?


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Are you confined to bed?


Pretty much apart from the odd trip to the bog.


----------



## screenman (4 May 2017)

Dirk said:


> Pretty much apart from the odd trip to the bog.




GWS, if it is real flu I hope it does not last as long as the two cases I have had it.


----------



## Drago (5 May 2017)

Good heavens above. I've been offered a job interview!


----------



## Drago (5 May 2017)

And I gotta have a shoulder operation


----------



## Lee_M (5 May 2017)

nice ride out into shropshire today, that's 2x100km rides this week, and it's not even the weekend yet!


----------



## Lee_M (5 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Good heavens above. I've been offered a job interview!


 
bugger!


----------



## Drago (5 May 2017)

Its for Fourth Reich Railways, 20 hours a week wearing a uniform and goosestepping everywhere.


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Its for Fourth Reich Railways, 20 hours a week wearing a uniform and goosestepping everywhere.


Do you get to wear a monocle?

PS. Feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Drago (5 May 2017)

Well done Papa Dirkie. I'm only just over the lingering remains of my cold.

I don't know about the monocle, but I'm pretty sure I get a Luger.


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2017)

Drago said:


> I don't know about the monocle, but I'm pretty sure I get a Luger.


Excellent!
I had one of those when I was a kid.
Uncle brought it back from Germany after the war. 
Can't remember what happened to it....lost in the mists of time.


----------



## Drago (5 May 2017)

I know a chap who kept a Luger to repel night time callers. I made him get shot of it when his local plod had a gun amnesty.


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2017)

Drago said:


> I know a chap who kept a Luger to repel night time callers. I made him get shot of it when his local plod had a gun amnesty.


I used to use mine when we played Cowboys and Indians .....and it wasn't deactivated. Fortunately my uncle never gave me the ammo for it!


----------



## Drago (6 May 2017)

As a kid there was still plenty of guns and ammo in circulation from the war. We used to put rounds in my dads vice in the shed and whack them with a hammer! How we lived to retirement is beyond me.

Anyway, I intend to spend much of today settled down with the latest Jack Reacher book.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2017)

Still feeling a bit under the weather, but taking doggie for a gentle stroll on the beach in a bit, then cleaning my touring bike which was unceremoniously dumped in the garage when we got back from our Tour de Cotswolds 10 days ago.
Hoping to have shaken this bug off completely by next week, as we are off for a weeks cycling in Dorset. Feel like I could just about manage a flat 5 miler at the moment! If things don't improve enough, we will just have to chill out in the caravan instead of ride.


----------



## Drago (8 May 2017)

Shoulder getting worse, not sleeping terribly well. Co codamol leaving me more bunged up than the M25 on a bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2017)

Cocodamol is nasty stuff.
Had it prescribed once for back pain. Took 4 tablets over a day, as prescribed. Never again! Had to go home from w**k as I was so spaced out and didn't have a 'movement' for 3 days. I preferred the pain and a good dump.


----------



## Drago (8 May 2017)

Yeah, 2 tablets 4 x daily. Had a bad reaction to Naproxen so the GP is being cautious.

Doc has given me some laxative stuff, bit I'm just about managing to keep everything down there working without it.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2017)

What's up with your shoulder?


----------



## Drago (8 May 2017)

Tendon impingement. Not responding to injections or physio, so being referred for surgery. Another visit to the dremmel wielding mad man


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2017)

Shoulders are pretty complex joints. I did mine many years ago when I came off a motorbike. Hard impact into tarmac - ouch! Fortunately, I don't suffer any real after effects apart from not being able to raise one arm as high as the other.


----------



## Salad Dodger (8 May 2017)

Although I am now in receipt of my pension from the bank where I used to work, and it will be enough to live on month to month, I have found myself 2 weeks work, starting today, at a local NHS clinic. I am sitting in reception as I type this, not exactly rushed off my feet!

The job will provide a little extra "pocket money" for the next couple of weeks, but it also means I wont get to spend as much time with my new guitar as I would like. It's due to be delivered tomorrow.

Getting up at 6.30 this morning was a bit horrid....... but at least I finish at 4.00


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2017)

Salad Dodger said:


> ......Getting up at 6.30 this morning was a bit horrid.......


I've forgotten that time of the day existed......


----------



## Drago (8 May 2017)

Going to cut the grass tomorrow and give the Ford Fusion of Elderliness a clean. SAR training tomorrow evening.


----------



## derrick (8 May 2017)

After a nice week spent with my mum, She came and stayed with us, I did not do much of anything for a week, no cycling no diy, a couple of small bike related jobs, i took her back to Clacton today, But it's now time to get on with a few jobs around the house, and on top of that i have been asked to work for a couple of weeks starting next Monday, The money is always handy, but i want to ride my bike.


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2017)

Trying to work up the energy to cut my lawns at the moment.
Think I've shook off the worst of this virus, but been left with no energy.
Supposed to be cycling in Dorset next week.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Tendon impingement. Not responding to injections or physio, so being referred for surgery. Another visit to the dremmel wielding mad man



It will work. They will warn you when you come out of hospital that your arm is dead as you get a nerve block - so don't take it out of the sling until you can support your arm on it's own (takes about 12 hours) - I did have a giggle how dead it was. Then it's get rid of the sling and get moving. You'll find you need some help with dressing at first. Mine took 18 months to be back to 100% without any niggling pain when out of the saddle and swinging off the bars, but best thing I had done.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2017)

Dirk said:


> Cocodamol is nasty stuff.
> Had it prescribed once for back pain. Took 4 tablets over a day, as prescribed. Never again! Had to go home from w**k as I was so spaced out and didn't have a 'movement' for 3 days. I preferred the pain and a good dump.



It doesn't touch the sides with me - I generally need codeine 30 or 60mg and paracetamol. The flu has me this week, and I've been on the normal co-codamol, and I'm massively de-hydrated and 'can't go'. Had I been in hospital like Winter 2015, the nurses would be threatening me with all sorts.


----------



## Drago (9 May 2017)

Grass cut, car cleaned, lunch eaten, shoulder aching, feet up.


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2017)

Just watching 'The Daily Politics' show, then venturing out to attack the lawns. Will probably need a lie down after that.


----------



## screenman (9 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Grass cut, car cleaned, lunch eaten, shoulder aching, feet up.



That retired lark sounds like hard work, I think it must age you rapidly.


----------



## Venod (9 May 2017)

40 miles CX ride today, the tracks are the driest I have ever seen them, I didn't have to wash the bike, I had to dust it clean.


----------



## Drago (9 May 2017)

SAR training this evening. First time the Ford Fusion of Elderliness as been in then road in 5 weeks.


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2017)

Going out on my bike for the first time in 10 days this morning.
Just a short one to get the legs working again. Probably be knackered when I get back.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2017)

Quiet day today. Mrs D does 5 or 6 days a year running the control room for Northampton Cricket Club (she's a trained Police controller, and that is kindergarten stuff in comparison) and she's there today, so i've got Mini Drago on my own after school. Poor kid will have to eat my cooking


----------



## screenman (10 May 2017)

Been in and out of the garden for a couple of hours this morning already, going out to do a couple of things I enjoy and get paid for then out for a ride this afternoon, might go out for dinner tonight if the mood takes us. Life is great.


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2017)

Working again, eh?


----------



## screenman (10 May 2017)

Dirk said:


> Working again, eh?



No, voluntary and paid for, sure beats sleeping which is what a lot of people my age seem to do.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2017)

I can afford to snooze, so I do. Just as well cos the co codamok leave me feeling drained all the time.


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2017)

I know we've been over this before, but it's still an odd definition of 'voluntary' if the work is paid for.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2017)

Is being self employed and paid for your endeavours 'voluntary', or simply working?


----------



## Roadhump (10 May 2017)

Dirk said:


> Cocodamol is nasty stuff.
> Had it prescribed once for back pain. Took 4 tablets over a day, as prescribed. Never again! Had to go home from w**k as I was so spaced out and didn't have a 'movement' for 3 days. I preferred the pain and a good dump.


I like Cocodamol, it doesn't give me the blockage problems others complain of, but it does give me an excellent sleep. I have some left from an old prescription ( for a bad shoulder as it happens) and now and again treat myself to one at bedtime, makes me a bit groggy the next day though.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2017)

Co-codamol dreams are nice.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Is being self employed and paid for your endeavours 'voluntary', or simply working?



Certainly does not feel like work, so it cannot be work.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2017)

Are you exchanging your time for money? If so, its work.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Are you exchanging your time for money? If so, its work.



Cutting your lawn is work, so what is the difference. Difference being most people do not enjoy cutting the lawn but I enjoy fiixing dents etc. so by the fact I am not going to work. Simples.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2017)

That you may enjoy it is neither here nor there - its still work.

I've got a job interview tomorrow, just a part time job to pass the time. I don't need the money, doing it for reasons other than financial, its still work.


----------



## arch684 (10 May 2017)

Drago said:


> That you may enjoy it is neither here nor there - its still work.
> 
> I've got a job interview tomorrow, just a part time job to pass the time. I don't need the money, doing it for reasons other than financial, its still work.


If you get the job maybe you should start a semi retired thread


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2017)

screenman said:


> Cutting your lawn is work.....


Only in the Newtonian sense.....


----------



## screenman (10 May 2017)

Dirk said:


> Only in the Newtonian sense.....



As in what goes up must come down?

Here is a thought, some people get paid for cutting grass so that makes it a job according to Drago.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2017)

It would do if you're being paid for it. Cutting my own grass is a chore, not work.


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2017)

screenman said:


> As in what goes up must come down?


No.
As in Force x Distance.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2017)

As in Voyager...


----------



## screenman (10 May 2017)

Days voluntary work finished, bank account enhanced, now for a bike ride.

What a fantastic day it is out there.


----------



## Lee_M (10 May 2017)

Cobra takem out to fill up and trip to motorbike shop to book in for a service.

Speed machine taken to LBS for first service.

Single speed fettled and checked over

Now in garden eating lunch in glorious sunshine.

Brilliant day so far


----------



## screenman (10 May 2017)

Bike ride put off, I have just been fed and watered on the patio.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2017)

screenman said:


> Bike ride put off, I have just been fed and watered on the patio.



This retirement is costly, just sat at the computor with a cuppa and booked a holiday in 4 weeks time.


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2017)

screenman said:


> This retirement is costly, just sat at the computor with a cuppa and booked a holiday in 4 weeks time.


You'll have to do a bit more 'voluntary' work to pay for it.....


----------



## screenman (10 May 2017)

Dirk said:


> You'll have to do a bit more 'voluntary' work to pay for it.....



Nah! holiday pot pays for that.

Dressed and ready for action off on the mtb for an hour around the forest, see you all later.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2017)

Going to look at new caravans today.
Thinking of changing ours, possibly next year and I want to get a feel for what might be on the market.
Quite like the look of the Bailey Pursuit 430/4.
http://www.practicalcaravan.com/reviews/caravan/34408-bailey-pursuit-430-4


----------



## Salad Dodger (11 May 2017)

Last week I did one day's paid work, and my payslip arrived today. The have paid me for one day's work, and also one day of holiday pay!

(To be fair, I worked over the winter at this same job, so I might have "nearly" accrued entitlement to a day of holiday pay, and working one extra day last week may have tipped it over the edge and into payment).

Anyway, that's a few extra pounds into the new guitar fund.....


----------



## Drago (11 May 2017)

Right, just off out for me job interview. Got me best shorts and sandals on.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2017)

Nice swim in a warm open air pool, just done some voluntary and out for a ride this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2017)

Going for a short ride this morning to see how I feel after having the Flu.
Tried a ride last Wednesday, but it was too much too soon.
If we get on OK today, then we will take the bikes away with us to Dorset next week, otherwise they stay in the garage and we'll just chill out in the van.


----------



## Drago (13 May 2017)

Shoulder really acting up today, do a bit of light reading and maybe watch the F1 quali.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Shoulder really acting up today, do a bit of light reading and maybe watch the F1 quali.


Oops! Forgot F1 was on today. Might have to rearrange my schedule a bit.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Shoulder really acting up today, do a bit of light reading and maybe watch the F1 quali.



We have something in common, a painful shoulder.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2017)

Just brought the caravan back from the compound and it's now sitting outside my bungalow, ready for a full clean and systems check, prior to our week in Dorset.





What with the weather forecast being a bit iffy and the fact that we are both still getting over the flu, we've decided to leave the bikes at home and have a week chillin'.


----------



## Drago (13 May 2017)

screenman said:


> We have something in common, a painful shoulder.



I've injured mine badly from the weight of my wallet 

Waiting for an operation now


----------



## screenman (13 May 2017)

Drago said:


> I've injured mine badly from the weight of my wallet
> 
> Waiting for an operation now



Mine was work related going back a few years, wish I was employed at the time. hope the op goes well, keep us informed.


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2017)

Nice visit to the Abbotsbury Swannery today - amazed at how tolerant the nesting swans were of close human presence.
Off to the Bovington Tank Museum tomorrow; haven't been there since about 1980. It's probably changed a bit.


----------



## screenman (16 May 2017)

Dirk said:


> Nice visit to the Abbotsbury Swannery today - amazed at how tolerant the nesting swans were of close human presence.
> Off to the Bovington Tank Museum tomorrow; haven't been there since about 1980. It's probably changed a bit.



The museum might think the same of you.


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2017)

screenman said:


> The museum might think the same of you.


Nah! Life's been good to me so far....*



* Copyright - Joe Walsh


----------



## screenman (16 May 2017)

Dirk said:


> Nah! Life's been good to me so far....*
> 
> 
> Eyesight going then


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2017)

Great day out at the Tank Museum today. It's very well presented and accessible.
Chucking it down all day, so was probably the best place to go.
They have a lot of rare and unusual stuff there from the world's oldest surviving operational tank 'Little Willie' of 1915, to the only operational Tiger 1 tank in the world and the actual Sherman tank that starred with Brad Pitt in the film 'Fury'.
The sectioned Centurion was interesting to walk through and the WW1 dioramas were very evocative.
Thoroughly recommended.


















Had an excellent lunch at 'The Black Dog' pub as well.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4805757, member: 43827"]Thought about going for a ride today.[/QUOTE]
That's half the battle...


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2017)

Off out for a 40 mile ride today over Exmoor. Weather's looking good.
Spot of lunch at the Braunton Inn, overlooking the Taw estuary, on the way back.
Spent most of yesterday detailing the exterior of my caravan. Well pleased with the result!


----------



## Drago (1 Jun 2017)

Late night last night as we were celebrating Mrs D's 40th. Currently sat in my heated water bed quaffing a nespresso. Hard life.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2017)

gavroche said:


> After 30 years of doing French lessons, part-time , in my local college, I have finally been accepted for Voluntary Redundancy and I will give my last lesson next Monday ( 19th). Can't wait!! No more going out at 6.30 in the evening till 9 pm in winter.



Welcome to the club.


----------



## derrick (13 Jun 2017)

The sun is out i am going for a ride.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2017)

I'm passing some time by preparing to take my solar panel supplier to the small claims court. Its broken down 4 times in 2.5 years with exactly the same fault, and instead of honouring the 10 year warranty they now want to charge me £250 for an engineer to come out.

That wont be happening!

I've won twice in civil court over the last two years, and I'm planning to make it three for three. Once I've won I'm then going to build a website to accurately describe my experience with the company concerned.

Everyone needs a hobby!


----------



## Lee_M (13 Jun 2017)

Back in the office for my one day this week (managed to work from home for last week's day)

Did manage a 100 miler on sunday though


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2017)

Been topping up the tan, just about to have a cold shower and wonder into town for a few beers and a healthy lunch, ok I might have exaggerated the last bit.


----------



## Cubist (13 Jun 2017)

Well, next Wednesday I will be hanging g up my pipe and slippers and returning to the wage slavery. Retirement is a bit of a bore when you're only in your fifties. I will be job sharing as a Firearms Enquiry Officer in North Yorkshire. So that's two or three days a week driving round a part of the country I think of as a holiday destination, talking to people about shooting, and getting paid. I've sorted out a caravan site so I won't be driving backwards and forwards between shifts. Dream job.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2017)

Its even more of a bore in your Forties, albeit a pleasant one.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2017)

Went out for a gentle 20 miler this morning. Coffee at Fremington Quay.
Got back and went to the Pyne Arms at East Down for an excellent lunch - superb steak pie!
Carried on from there and l
took the dog for a walk around Whistlandpound reservoir
Just got back and might catch a few zzzs...


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2017)

Got trapped in a bar by a huge storm, luckily I managed to stay well hydrated.


----------



## The Jogger (13 Jun 2017)

I just completed my first year of early retirement on the 10th I was wondering if I would get bored now I wonder how I found the time to go to work. Time is valuable and it is better to make the most of it when you can, rather than wait until you become too physically and maybe mentally restricted to enjoy it. I might be a bit poorer financially but richer in many other more important ways. Do I regret it? You bet I don't, especially on a day like today. This time next week, I'll be winging my way to our house in a pretty Spanish village for a month. Life's a bitch


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2017)

Well,, the weather is looking very good for the next few days, so we are taking the caravan down to a very nice CL on Dartmoor. We managed to get a very late booking on the site. Only decided to go away last night. LOL. 
Stayed there a few times before and really enjoyed it. £12 a night and it's got very nice toilet and shower facilities, WiFi and a small cafe on site.
Looks like we'll be doing a fair bit of walking and pubbing.


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2017)

In a position of repose with a Nespresso, waiting for the solar man to then up and repair my system for free. Its amazing how quicjpkly they changed their minds when a small claims court summons plopped through their letterbox.


----------



## Venod (15 Jun 2017)

20 mile Turbo Monday, including Holme Moss & Jackson Bridge, 51 mile road ride Tuesday, 57 CX Yesterday, looks like a 25 MTB today, Livepool for the weekend with a 12 mile walk on the Wirral, too tired for work.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2017)

I've been doing my patriotic duty and have been out celebrating National Beer Day this lunchtime. 

http://www.beerdaybritain.co.uk/
Clearwater Brewery - 'Devon Dympsey'.


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2017)

Solar panels fixed, upgraded inverter fitted, warranty extended without charge to 10 years from today.

Thank you!

We have 2 fridges in Drago Towers. The second one is in the spare room and is for Mrs D's MS medication which needs to be kept cool. Went in there today and discovered a load of beer, probably from when Daughter looked after the house when we were away. If I can get through the day with no more painkillers I may well have a tipple tonight, the first beer since Christmas.


----------



## screenman (15 Jun 2017)

Couple of hours in the pool this morning, followed by a very nice lunch now feeling totally hydrated again.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2017)

54 miles on the bike this morning, my usual Thursday loop.


----------



## Cubist (19 Jun 2017)

Can anybody tell me how hot caravans get during the day? I'm putting the caravan on a farm site to save travelling backwards and forwards to N Yorks, and need to know whether it would be safe to leave a dog in the van for half a day. It's a geet big Swift Challenger, double axle job, but I have no idea whether they become cookers on hot days.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2017)

Cubist said:


> Can anybody tell me how hot caravans get during the day? I'm putting the caravan on a farm site to save travelling backwards and forwards to N Yorks, and need to know whether it would be safe to leave a dog in the van for half a day. It's a geet big Swift Challenger, double axle job, but I have no idea whether they become cookers on hot days.


Don't do it. 
We're in our caravan at the moment on Dartmoor.
30° outside and 27.8° inside. That's with all the windows open and a fan blowing.
I'd never leave a dog unattended in a van at any time, let alone during a heatwave.


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2017)

Chilling. Tomorrow will be driving to Eurodisney. Mrs D can't drive cos she's blind on her left side, and that's where all the traffic will be. Travelling by night to avoid the heat of the day and the worst of the French maniacs.

Only good thing is Mrs D's spangly new Kia Shortage is comfy, pleasant to drive, and economical.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2017)

Went for a 15 mile jaunt today, then fell asleep for an hour or 2. It's a hard life


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2017)

Had a 4 mile walk along the River Teign from Fingle Bridge.
Had to have an ice cold Saint Miguel to recover. It was that hot!
The pub was very nice.


----------



## Cubist (19 Jun 2017)

Dirk said:


> Don't do it.
> We're in our caravan at the moment on Dartmoor.
> 30° outside and 27.8° inside. That's with all the windows open and a fan blowing.
> I'd never leave a dog unattended in a van at any time, let alone during a heatwave.


Thanks. I didn't know how well ventilated they'd be. I'll have to make other arrangements.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2017)

Got back from Babbacombe yesterday afternoon, this morning I'm at yoga and this afternoon I've got the photo's to look at and some odd jobs to do.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2017)

Currently enjoying an excellent lunch at the....


----------



## Lee_M (20 Jun 2017)

Cubist said:


> Can anybody tell me how hot caravans get during the day? I'm putting the caravan on a farm site to save travelling backwards and forwards to N Yorks, and need to know whether it would be safe to leave a dog in the van for half a day. It's a geet big Swift Challenger, double axle job, but I have no idea whether they become cookers on hot days.



no, it's not safe. Would you want to sit in a closed caravan in the burning sun for half a day without being able to get out


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Jun 2017)

Dental Hygenist, then Lidl this morning. Thermometer in car showing 37'C when I loaded the weeks shop. It's not all fun .....


----------



## Cubist (20 Jun 2017)

Lee_M said:


> no, it's not safe. Would you want to sit in a closed caravan in the burning sun for half a day without being able to get out


Actually, I'm in the van this evening. It has a blown air roof vent, and blown air floor vents, which run cool from under the van. There are three other huge top vents as a well, All windows are solar shield style, have night latches and sunscreens. I'll be able to test it tomorrow as were forecast to be hot up here. There's no way I'd let her suffer, that's why I asked the question.


----------



## Lee_M (21 Jun 2017)

Cubist said:


> Actually, I'm in the van this evening. It has a blown air roof vent, and blown air floor vents, which run cool from under the van. There are three other huge top vents as a well, All windows are solar shield style, have night latches and sunscreens. I'll be able to test it tomorrow as were forecast to be hot up here. There's no way I'd let her suffer, that's why I asked the question.



I think the pertinent words there are "this evening" you know, that part of the day when its cooling down.

Its still not safe
Dogs dont have the ability to cool down and deal with heat in the same way as humans. If you woukdnt do it to a baby dont do it to a dog. Simples


----------



## Cubist (21 Jun 2017)

Lee_M said:


> I think the pertinent words there are "this evening" you know, that part of the day when its cooling down.
> s


Yes, I meant I have taken delivery of the caravan this evening. I'm fifty three years old and understand how the sun works.


----------



## Drago (21 Jun 2017)

Blimey, Cubey has bought a wally wagon!


----------



## JtB (21 Jun 2017)

This is my "guilty pleasure" thread. I plan on retiring sometime within the next 3 to 8 years and so I'm really starting to look forward to that phase of my life while at the same time enjoying the last few years of my working life.


----------



## Lee_M (21 Jun 2017)

Cubist said:


> Yes, I meant I have taken delivery of the caravan this evening. I'm fifty three years old and understand how the sun works.



Bit you still think it's ok to leave a dog in a caravan?


----------



## Cubist (21 Jun 2017)

Lee_M said:


> Bit you still think it's ok to leave a dog in a caravan


No. I asked whether it would be. I've never owned one before yesterday. The dog is about a hundred miles away safely in a nice cool house.


----------



## Lee_M (23 Jun 2017)

off for some more tattoo work today. after a nice unhealthy pancakes and maple syrup with bacon for breakfast


----------



## Drago (23 Jun 2017)

Mrs D has let slip that she plans to buy me a campervan for my 50th. Ding dong!


----------



## Oxo (23 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Mrs D has let slip that she plans to buy me a campervan for my 50th. Ding dong!



I think you'll find that most camper vans have a horn rather than a bell.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2017)

Well, that'll be the end of summer!
Just been out and bought a roll out sun canopy for the caravan.
Going to the Seaton Cycling Festival on Friday, for a few days.
http://www.seatoncyclefest.co.uk/
You'll know who to blame if it rains.


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2017)

Firing up the Ford Fusion of Elderliness in a bit. Got an appt in MK at the private hospital (Blakelands if anyone knows it). Final appt with the nurse prior to my shoulder op on the 11th.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2017)

Just pitched up with the caravan about a mile out of Branscombe.
Having a spot of lunch and a cuppa and then off for a doggie walk.
Local pub only 600yds down the road, will give it a go tonight.
Seaton Cycllng Festival starts tomorrow.
 -
Weather forecast looking good for the coming week. Site owner says we can stop a few extra days if we want - will probably take her up on the offer.


----------



## screenman (30 Jun 2017)

2k swim this morning a nice brekkie at spoonies and bit of retail therapy then back home for an hour before going off to the gym, life is great.


----------



## Venod (30 Jun 2017)

58 mile this morning, beans on toast and a latte at Your Bike Shed Cafe York, (I remember when cafes were cheap, not any more) that's 4,271 mile for the first 6 months of the year.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jun 2017)

Visited my IFA today, looks like I should be able to join this thread on Friday 28th June 2019. Keep a seat for me please.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Visited my IFA today, looks like I should be able to join this thread on Friday 28th June 2019. Keep a seat for me please.


They will be the longest 2 years of your life. 
I had a chart on the wall, behind my desk, ticking off the last 18 months of my working life, day by day. I found it helped me get through having to go to work, once I'd decided to retire. Sort of light at the end of the tunnel kind of thing.
It really peed my boss off though, as he really wanted to retire but couldn't afford to.


----------



## screenman (30 Jun 2017)

Do not forget what comes after retirement, it is not a good idea to wish your life away.


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2017)

Yep, after retirement comes more retirement. Its great!


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Yep, after retirement comes more retirement. Its great!



Yes retirement is great, its the thought that the grim reaper might be breathing down my neck thats slightly unsettling


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2017)

The reaper doesn't bother me. Sure, when he comes I'll go down fighting, but I'm not going to spend my life worrying about it because I'll be going to Valhalla.

Once my shoulder is mended I'm going to spend some time getting fit, then bulked then ripped.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> The reaper doesn't bother me. Sure, when he comes I'll go down fighting, but I'm not going to spend my life worrying about it because I'll be going to Valhalla.
> 
> Once my shoulder is mended I'm going to spend some time getting fit, then bulked then ripped.



I've had two run ins with him already and won, at some point I recon he might win.


----------



## colly (30 Jun 2017)

I'm not retired. The vauge plan was at 65 I would stop working full time and go sort of part time, y'know a couple of days a week. More if necessary less if that was how it panned out.
Pension wise I don't have much to call on in all honesty, so I will need to be doing a couple of days a week anyway. That would be bringing me in as much if not more than a pension. 
So here I am 65th birthday came and went some 9 months ago and I am still full time. 6 days a week at times.
I stopped all my advertising last year, no more local mags, no more Yellow Pages, Yell and associated web pages. Other web sites I knocked on the head. In reality things are slowing down but as one who has been self employed since I was in my early 30's, it comes hard, really hard, not jumping on enquiries like they are gold dust. Getting people to call you with an enquiry is hard and it's very costly. Even then you still have to go out and actually get the order.
The phone still rings of course, old customers and recommends one or two commercial contacts still want work doing. I have work booked out through until the end of September. After so much time of course I am fortunate to have lots and lots of old customers who come back time and again.

It is terrific, in a way. In a way it isn't. Those days in the sun seem almost to be as far away as ever they did. I only wish I had been this busy 15, 10 or even 7 years ago. 

So going from working full time to part time isn't quite as straightforward as I expected. Of course I could simply stop and refuse all work, but money wise I know I can't do that, and it isn't as if I feel over burdened by the daily grind. I enjoy my work, it's satisfying, turning out work that people appreciate is good for the soul, and I like the people I meet. Work isn't a chore for the most part.

One reason I haven't been out riding so much is simply because I am so busy. I am getting there bit by bit and I know I'll get there soon, but it's been a long time coming.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2017)

colly said:


> I'm not retired. The vauge plan was at 65 I would stop working full time and go sort of part time, y'know a couple of days a week. More if necessary less if that was how it panned out.
> Pension wise I don't have much to call on in all honesty, so I will need to be doing a couple of days a week anyway. That would be bringing me in as much if not more than a pension.
> So here I am 65th birthday came and went some 9 months ago and I am still full time. 6 days a week at times.
> I stopped all my advertising last year, no more local mags, no more Yellow Pages, Yell and associated web pages. Other web sites I knocked on the head. In reality things are slowing down but as one who has been self employed since I was in my early 30's, it comes hard, really hard, not jumping on enquiries like they are gold dust. Getting people to call you with an enquiry is hard and it's very costly. Even then you still have to go out and actually get the order.
> ...




For me work was always a chore, something I did to put money in my pocket. I was never a big earner and now I'm retired I've only the state pension, a small works pension and pension credit, it doesn't add up to much but I can pay my bills and put food on the table, but not much more than that.


----------



## screenman (1 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> For me work was always a chore, something I did to put money in my pocket. I was never a big earner and now I'm retired I've only the state pension, a small works pension and pension credit, it doesn't add up to much but I can pay my bills and put food on the table, but not much more than that.



I always see that as a bit sad, work has given me so much pleasure over the years I wish everyone could enjoy it as much as I have.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> I always see that as a bit sad, work has given me so much pleasure over the years I wish everyone could enjoy it as much as I have.



Sad perhaps but a reality for many people


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> Sad perhaps but a reality for many people


Very true.


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2017)

Mrs D is out today helping out at the village fete. It means I've got Mini D and Lemmy all to myself all day. Fantastic!

I must be careful though. Last time I looked after Mini D I got in trouble for teaching her a song...

"Daddy is the best,
He's better than the rest,
He's much nicer than Fred West,
You can put it to the test..."


----------



## Venod (1 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> Do not forget what comes after retirement, it is not a good idea to wish your life away.



Also consider that it sometimes comes before retirement.


----------



## Lee_M (1 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> Do not forget what comes after retirement, it is not a good idea to wish your life away.



I comes whether you're retired or not, personally I'd rather be retired when it happens than working.

Also, I bought my other half an mx5 yesterday, so we now have another soft top toy to go with the cobra.
Meanwhile I'm off up some North Wales hills on the bike this morning to make sure I'm fit enough to keep enjoying my semi-retirement


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2017)

What sort of Cobra do you have? My Mum's feller has a real 427 Shelby Cobra. Too tight a squeeze for me to enjoy.


----------



## Lee_M (1 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> What sort of Cobra do you have? My Mum's feller has a real 427 Shelby Cobra. Too tight a squeeze for me to enjoy.



It's a Dax De Dion. Tried a real one, couldnt fit in it, plus the originals are far worse cars than the replicas. Made for collectors and investors not drivers. Why have a 1960s car with all its problems and foibles when you can have a modern car that goes like stink and sounds awesome, and is about a million quid cheaper! :-D


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2017)

Ma's BF has completely rebuilt his. Everything rose jointed and adjustable. Very driveable and reliable, gets very regular road and track use. He was recently offered over 200k for it but declined, he doesn't need the money. He's also got a Camaro, a mint Renault 25 V6 for towing his wally wagon, and a Grandada 2.9 cossie as his daily.

Too tight a squeeze for me, and as fast as it is my V-Max would flush its head down the loo and steal its lunch money.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2017)

Many years ago - 1966 if I remember correctly - I was taken around Silverstone in John Woolfe's 8 ltr Shelby Cobra and also in John Gott's ex works Healey 3000.
My mates dad was the medical officer for the regular 'SUNBAC' meetings and knew most of the good drivers. We used to go to a meeting once a month throughout the season.
He was an ex racer and his missus had won the ladies award at a Monte Carlo rally in the 50's. We used to go to Silverstone in the 1500 HRG that she had driven in the event - wicker picnic basket on the back - very civilised.
This was in the days when Silverstone was basically still an airfield circuit. My mate and I would wander freely around the circuit, stopping off at marshall's posts to watch the action. Favourite place was on the inside of Copse, where they had a wooden shed for shelter. We could stand about 6 foot away from the tarmac as the cars came past! No H&S in those days.
At the end of the meeting, all the officials, and some of the drivers, would have a thrash around the circuit before they went home. My mates dad had a word with the two Johns, at one meeting, and they agreed to take us around for a lap.
Unforgetable, especially for an 11 year old!
Can't imagine that happening today!
Happy days!


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2017)

A week until my shoulder op. It doesn't worry me, been in the body and fender shop plenty of times, but this time I've a strange uneasiness, a persistent sense of disquiet.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2017)

Back from the Jurassic coast today. Had a brilliant week there, Seaton Cycling Festival last weekend followed by lots of doggie walking and pubbing. Fantastic weather as well.
Back home for a few days before heading up to Worcestershire and the Forest of Dean for a week. 
30 days away in the caravan so far this year. On course to beat last year's 51 days.
Let's hope this decent weather continues.


----------



## postman (7 Jul 2017)

It is a lovely day here in Leeds.Just back in for a coffee after spending an hour weeding the final part of the garden and over the road on the spare bit of land we all have..Still need to lose some weight.I an going to see if i can buy some cheap second hand barbells and weights off gumtree.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2017)

postman said:


> ......Still need to lose some weight.I an going to see if i can buy some cheap second hand barbells and weights off gumtree.



Living like a hermit this week, as too many pub lunches have seen me put on 4lbs this last week! 
Cutting out everything but basic fuel for a few days!
Should be able to shake it off with a couple of decent rides thrown in.


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2017)

If you could do something you really enjoy and earn say £300 for a shortish day would you come out of non working as the fancy took you?


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> If you could do something you really enjoy and earn say £300 for a shortish day would you come out of non working as the fancy took you?



That's all a bit hypothetical.
But, to answer the best I can.
1. The situation is highly unlikely to arise.
2. I don't need the money.
3. I don't want any work related responsibilities, whether I enjoy the job or not.
4. I have completely lost whatever little work ethic I ever had.

So, on balance, I would have to say no.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> If you could do something you really enjoy and earn say £300 for a shortish day would you come out of non working as the fancy took you?



I would consider it, if I did it would only be for the cash.


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> I would consider it, if I did it would only be for the cash.



I did say really enjoy doing.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> I did say really enjoy doing.



I'm enjoying my retirement, the only fly in the ointment is cash, I'm on a state pension, pension credit plus a tiny pension, it don't amount to much and restricts what I can do, going back to work is something I don't want to do, if I did it would only be for the money, if I found myself doing something I enjoy that would just be a bonus.


----------



## Lee_M (8 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> If you could do something you really enjoy and earn say £300 for a shortish day would you come out of non working as the fancy took you?



Nope. I get significantly more than that already for my one day a week


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2017)

Lee_M said:


> Nope. I get significantly more than that already for my one day a week



It was aimed at those who have chosen not to work at all rather than like you and me, and I also am the same as you on the latter part, it was just a plucked figure.


----------



## Lee_M (9 Jul 2017)

Yesterdays retirement activities included a trip to a couple of craft beer pubs in East London
Today's included watching TdF and F1
Tomorrow will be a cycle ride, as the best part about not working is riding when everyone else can't :-)


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2017)

Lee_M said:


> ..... best part about not working is riding when everyone else can't :-)


And taking holidays on spec, according to the weather forecast.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2017)

Yep, deciding what I want to do, and when. When you own your own house - or two of them - and have your own income you answer to no one.

Except the shoulder surgeon. I go when and where he tells me!


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Yep, deciding what I want to do, and when. When you own your own house - or two of them - and have your own income you answer to no one.



That's probably the one thing that took me the longest to adjust to.
After 30 years of working for Her Majesty and treading on eggshells with the general public, it seems odd that I can now tell anyone who riles me to go and do one, if I so wish.
It's positively liberating!


----------



## Lee_M (9 Jul 2017)

Dirk said:


> That's probably the one thing that took me the longest to adjust to.
> After 30 years of working for Her Majesty and treading on eggshells with the general public, it seems odd that I can now tell anyone who riles me to go and do one, if I so wish.
> It's positively liberating!



and you'll probably be so chilled out now that you don't ever feel the need :-)


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2017)

Lee_M said:


> and you'll probably be so chilled out now that you don't ever feel the need :-)


Not nearly as often as I used to, that's for sure.


----------



## screenman (9 Jul 2017)

Swim and gym Friday, great day out with the wife yesterday, breakfast out this morning followed by a ride this afternoon and a couple of hours reading in the garden. Tomorrow is swim a.m. Cycle p.m. the same for the 3 days after that Thursday is away on holiday for I know not how long. 

Nearly forgot, hospital appointments on both Wednesday and Thursday


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2017)

Busy, busy, busy!


----------



## screenman (9 Jul 2017)

Dirk said:


> Busy, busy, busy!



I know, I love it that way.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2017)

I feel a lot more chilled now I'm out the rat race. 80% of of the people I dealt with were unmentionables, and it was almost refreshing to meet a genuine victim of crime. The people I worked with weren't much better. Its lovely to be able to tell people to go swivel, although I've not yet had encounter quite worthy of that privilege, but I'm sure one day it'll happen.


----------



## screenman (9 Jul 2017)

I am lucky I meet lots of really nice people everyday.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> I am lucky I meet lots of really nice people everyday.



Aw shucks! We do our best


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> I am lucky I meet lots of really nice people everyday.


Funnily enough, so do I.


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2017)

A trip to the tip this afternoon, I've been sorting out in the shed and can actually walk into the shed now


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2017)

Trip to the tip done, car now wants cleaning. Housework next.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2017)

You use a car as your shed? Your pension must be enormous!


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> You use a car as your shed? Your pension must be enormous!


I did hear that he had a big package.....


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2017)

Every now and again he says to Mrs Dave "the sheds looking a bit shabby" and goes down the shops to drop £30k on a new Prius.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2017)

I need to get out on the bike a bit more, all this caravanning isn't good for the waistline!


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

I'm not sure about caravanning. I've seen Terry and June.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm not sure about caravanning. I've seen Terry and June.


Go on.....give it a go......you know you want to.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jul 2017)

I know a lady of retirement age, thing is her husband died when their 2 children were young so her life has been working to provide for her kids, she didn't have a huge amount of cash. Both kids are now grown up with kids if their own and no longer dependant on her so her life is her own, sensible saving, company and state pension so financially she should be ok, thing is, no hobbies and not much of a life outside work so when she does retire she may find it a bit difficult finding stuff to fill in her day. If you suggest joining a group/club she screws up her face and shakes her head 'not her thing', she may get very bored.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I know a lady of retirement age, thing is her husband died when their 2 children were young so her life has been working to provide for her kids, she didn't have a huge amount of cash. Both kids are now grown up with kids if their own and no longer dependant on her so her life is her own, sensible saving, company and state pension so financially she should be ok, thing is, no hobbies and not much of a life outside work so when she does retire she may find it a bit difficult finding stuff to fill in her day. If you suggest joining a group/club she screws up her face and shakes her head 'not her thing', she may get very bored.


Some people are like that. We are all masters of our own destiny to a large extent.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jul 2017)

Dirk said:


> Some people are like that. We are all masters of our own destiny to a large extent.



True, there are so many things I want to do do and health permitting we will


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2017)

I'm thinking about going back to work. Not only work but full time work! I was talking to a friend down the pub last night,it turns out the place she works at has a "massive order" for stitching and badge embroidering the new England rugby kit. She said she's working 12 hour days and will be up till the end of the year at least. I certainly don't fancy working 12 hours a day but she said if i contact the agency who deals with recruitment they could suggest i work around 20-30 hours for the company. It'll be a shock to the system working nearly full time again,but to be honest sitting here all day trying to fill my day has become so boring. The factory is only half a mile up the road so there's the added bonus of not having a long journey to get there before i start work.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

Dirk said:


> Go on.....give it a go......you know you want to.
> 
> View attachment 365107



Mrs D is buying me a camper van for my 50th.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Mrs D is buying me a camper van for my 50th.


Using your credit card to do so? 

Get her to buy you a Streetka instead,you know you want one!


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

She'll probably sell my Wurzels CDs to pay for it.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jul 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking about going back to work. Not only work but full time work! I was talking to a friend down the pub last night,it turns out the place she works at has a "massive order" for stitching and badge embroidering the new England rugby kit. She said she's working 12 hour days and will be up till the end of the year at least. I certainly don't fancy working 12 hours a day but she said if i contact the agency who deals with recruitment they could suggest i work around 20-30 hours for the company. It'll be a shock to the system working nearly full time again,but to be honest sitting here all day trying to fill my day has become so boring. The factory is only half a mile up the road so there's the added bonus of not having a long journey to get there before i start work.



Worth a thought


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jul 2017)

A day in the life of a semi-retired person:

Have decided not to work at all for the whole of August. 

Just been contemplating 'railing painting' - we have metres of the goddamned stuff around the steep bits of the garden. Contemplation has caused 'it'll wait until next year' response. I may even resort to engaging a painting person.

Just booked impromptu holiday far to the south of where we live and we'll bugger off next weekend.

New bike needs riding - bit showery here today so I'll wait until the weather does its usual thing - rainy all day and then the sun 'comes out' about 5pm before I go out.

Old bike needs a light clean before I put it up for sale - might summon the willpower to do that and then go off to the pub for a shandy for me and some Aussie fermented grape juice for Lovely Wife. Not sure if I ought to supplement drink with another bag of calorie laden scratchings as I had a bag yesterday - it's a salt thing. 

Then tonight a few episodes of Designated Survivor that we are wading through on Netflix.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Worth a thought



I suppose/hope it'll be slightly more interesting than pressing buttons on a production line all day. She also said you can buy the slightly seconds shirts and stuff for a "bargain price". I could buy them, then open up a stall on Accy market? Damn,i'm already working out the fiddles and dodgy moves. This has to stop right now!


----------



## jongooligan (30 Jul 2017)

Took partial retirement last September. I work 18 hrs a week with my income being supplemented by a small pension.
Like a lot of people in my position I wonder how I ever found time to have a full time job. I also find that my job still seems to dominate my life so at the end of this year, when another small pension becomes available, I'm going to chuck it all together. I've got the chance of some low responsibility/low skill/low pay work to tide me over until state pension time but I'd really just like to ride my bike, drink beer and watch cricket tbh.


----------



## LinchPin (30 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Mrs D is buying me a camper van for my 50th.


The bad news is ...


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I know a lady of retirement age, thing is her husband died when their 2 children were young so her life has been working to provide for her kids, she didn't have a huge amount of cash. Both kids are now grown up with kids if their own and no longer dependant on her so her life is her own, sensible saving, company and state pension so financially she should be ok, thing is, no hobbies and not much of a life outside work so when she does retire she may find it a bit difficult finding stuff to fill in her day. If you suggest joining a group/club she screws up her face and shakes her head 'not her thing', she may get very bored.



Its now been 19 months since I retired, between the family, cycling, yoga and the garden I'm well occupied most of the time, I even did some swimming lessons earlier in the summer. But even then I get the odd day when I find I've got all day and nothing to do with it. The biggest restriction is cash, I'm on a combination of a state pension, a small private pension and pension credit, I cant always fund what I want to do. But I wouldn't want to go back to work.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2017)

What with family life, swimming, gym, cycling, fishing, caravaning, foreign holidays, garden, decorating, drinking, socialising and lots more it is a good job that I supplement my income by getting paid for something that gives me as much pleasure as the other things do.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

I gain immense pleasure for doing absolutely bugger all, and I get paid well for doing it.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I gain immense pleasure for doing absolutely bugger all, and I get paid well for doing it.



I know, but I would not swap with you, now or when you worked.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I gain immense pleasure for doing absolutely bugger all, and I get paid well for doing it.


Ditto.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> I know, but I would not swap with you, now or when you worked.



Neither would I, because I'd have never got to shoot at anyone or retire at 47.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Neither would I, because I'd have never got to shoot at anyone or retire at 47.



It is nice to be in a place in life that you like and are happy with, contentment is a nice feeling. Great that we are all different, I do feel for those that have never enjoyed this thing that many call work


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2017)

I must agree with Drago. I quite enjoy doing sod all.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2017)

I hate doing sod all, in fact I hate it a lot.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

The doing sod all I can take or leave. Having the choice to do sod all, and not having to ask anyone permission to do it is absolutely delicious.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> I hate doing sod all, in fact I hate it a lot.


You're funny.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> The doing sod all I can take or leave. Having the choice to do sod all, and not having to ask anyone permission to do it is absolutely delicious.



Not sure what you mean by asking, asking who. I tend to run most things past my wife, if only out of respect.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

A boss, a bank manager, those sort of people.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> A boss, a bank manager, those sort of people.



What would anyone have them for, that would be horrible.


----------



## dodgy (30 Jul 2017)

I'm getting near(er) the big day, few years yet until I have the choice anyway.

How did you lot manage the usual big drop in income? Was it offset by mortgage ending, less outgoings due to not commuting etc etc?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2017)

dodgy said:


> I'm getting near(er) the big day, few years yet until I have the choice anyway.
> 
> How did you lot manage the usual big drop in income? Was it offset by mortgage ending, less outgoings due to not commuting etc etc?




There is of course, the ending of a mortgage, and in some cases, we have managed to pay off mortgages before retirement then there is no more money being spent on commuting, there is no more money being spent on food etc. Clothing for work no longer applies either. Its's surprising how much money you spend where work is concerned. You also have more time to cook, so that means more fresh foods and less processed foods.

Its surprising how you can cut down, and manage on less money without feeling that your lifestyle is suffering. And of course, the upside is that the stress and strains of work no longer apply. Overall, i'd much prefer to have less money, and a better quality of life than having to slog away at work.


----------



## dodgy (30 Jul 2017)

I plan to live on a simulated pension amount in my last year and if I can manage well it means I'm well prepared to retire. Hopefully I can join this thread at some point as a 'qualified' person


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2017)

dodgy said:


> I plan to live on a simulated pension amount in my last year and if I can manage well it means I'm well prepared to retire. Hopefully I can join this thread at some point as a 'qualified' person




The more, the merrier as they say


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> The more, the merrier as they say



I would disagree slightly, we need people working longer to pay for pensions.


----------



## dodgy (30 Jul 2017)

As long as you're only disagreeing 'slightly', I'm fine with that


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> There is of course, the ending of a mortgage, and in some cases, we have managed to pay off mortgages before retirement then there is no more money being spent on commuting, there is no more money being spent on food etc. Clothing for work no longer applies either. Its's surprising how much money you spend where work is concerned. You also have more time to cook, so that means more fresh foods and less processed foods.
> 
> Its surprising how you can cut down, and manage on less money without feeling that your lifestyle is suffering. And of course, the upside is that the stress and strains of work no longer apply. Overall, i'd much prefer to have less money, and a better quality of life than having to slog away at work.


Absolutely agree with all of the above.
It's surprising just how much it actually costs to go to work.
Not having a mortgage is one major factor.
We sat down about 2 years before we retired and worked out exactly how much we spent each year....and I mean exactly. Our joint pensions fell £4000 a year short. However, with a six figure lump sum between us, we decided to draw down the shortfall from this figure until we both reach state pension age. It will still leave a sizeable amount of cash in the bank at that time, and we will then actually be able to save about £10000 pa if we so wish whilst easily maintaining our standard of living. Personally, I'm all for going on a spending spree.
We've actually found that since we retired, even though our income has diminished in real terms, our standard of living has increased.
Makes me wonder where all the money went when we were working!


----------



## Lee_M (30 Jul 2017)

as Ive said previously on this thread I obly work one day per week at the moment but it does.pay well.

i think I'll be okay when I retire fully as long as I stop buying bikes or sports cars.

i have very little other expenses beyond that


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

dodgy said:


> How did you lot manage the usual big drop in income? Was it offset by mortgage ending, less outgoings due to not commuting etc etc?



My salary halved, but I got a big commutation which paid off themfinal dregs of my mortgage and still left me with 6 figures. Also have rental income from another house. Once mortgage and taxation are accounted for I'm pretty close to where I was when working in income terms, while what I have left banked has quadrupled. I've never wasted money on German cars or frivolous holidays, so every decade I was saving probably ten grand or more than the typical person on my earnings. That sacrifice and caution has paid off while I'm still young enough to enjoy it.

Mrs D had to medically retire at 36, but very sensibly had her police pension fully insured (few bother, even fewer to the extent she did) so she gets full pension and commutation. She also had critical illness cover which paid out first when she lost her sight in one eye, and then again big time when she was formally diagnosed with MS.

I won't be rushing out to buy a Rolls Royce, but if im not stupid I can survive the rest of my life on roughly the national average wage without lifting a finger, keeping my savings and property for when really needed, if ever.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> ..... but if im not stupid I can survive the rest of my life on roughly the national average wage without lifting a finger, keeping my savings and property for when really needed, if ever.



That's pretty much my situation as well.
I also have a half interest in my old family home, which will probably come my way in the next couple of years - if that materialises, it will be a game changer.
We've thought of selling up, liquidising all of our assets and renting a property in the next few years. We've got no kids and I certainly don't intend going to my grave sitting on a pile of cash.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

I'm also set to inherit my Dads pile, although I would far rather he lived another 60 years.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2017)

Plus about £1400-1500 a year from my solar. 

Kerching! Its all coming up Drago for a change!!!


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm also set to inherit my Dads pile, although I would far rather he lived another 60 years.


My mum died 21 years ago, my dad remarried and died 5 years ago. The house went to my step mother. She is now 88 years old and not in a very good shape. I can't see her hitting 90.
Everything is split between me and my step brother.
I bought her some roller skates last Christmas and left them at the top of the stairs......she didn't find them.....


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

Right, off for a leisurely bimble to the Doctors for a shoulder check over. Luckily, I'm retired and don't have to fanny about with appointment times or grovelling to a boss for 12 minutes off work.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2017)

Just got back from an hours walk around the burrows with the pooch.
Was going out for a ride this afternoon, but it's started raining! 
Hey ho! Off down the pub instead.......


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2017)

Its raining here so i may just relax and watch a film or 2.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Aug 2017)

Left the fire brigade six years ago , age 54.

Retirement is magic. 
Lot less money but who cares


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2017)

Sat in Coventry market with a batch and a coffee, shopping done, drop my Good Lady off at the hairdressers and then a bit of gardening and some odd jobs to do.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

Doctor was very nice chap. Now treated myself to a can of full fat coke.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Aug 2017)

I'm at work, being taxed so that you idle gits can be idle.


----------



## arch684 (4 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I'm at work, being taxed so that you idle gits can be idle.


Thanks keep it up


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I'm at work, being taxed so that you idle gits can be idle.




Can you work a bit harder please. I need some more cycling stuff.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

No time to post here - my retail price index linked pay rise doesn't earn itself you know!


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I'm at work, being taxed so that you idle gits can be idle.


I'm not idle......I've just walked back from the pub.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> I'm not idle......I've just walked back from the pub.





Thats the way. Combining leisure time with exercise. Top marks.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

Cracking day, swim this morning, then coffee with eldest, followed by a long natter with some mates, now off to the gym, did I mention I fixed some dents as well Life is full and life is great.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

I wonder what the split is between public sector retired early and private sector on this forum.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> I wonder what the split is between public sector retired early and private sector on this forum.


Probably the same as it is nationally. Does it make a difference?
And what do you mean by 'retired early'?


----------



## Venod (4 Aug 2017)

Cycled to Castleford to get the train, it arrives after 9:30 so I get the West Yorkshire Metro half price ticket, if I had boarded at Pontefract it would have been before 9:30.
£ 2.95 one way to Steeton & Silsden (last stop in West Yorkshire) change at Leeds, 4 minutes to get the Skipton train just made it, cycled down the canal and Aire to Ferrybridge then home to Pontefract.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> And what do you mean by 'retired early'?



Before 30.


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2017)

August 6th 2006.Royal Mail let the second bunch of us go.Thankkkkkkk you so much.How time passes when you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Before 30.


Yeah - that's pretty early.
The youngest retiree I know is 38.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

That's early! Mrs D was 36, but that was Multiple Sclerosis.

Mine was 47 1/2, but that's pretty late compared to Mrs D.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> That's early! Mrs D was 36, but that was Multiple Sclerosis.
> 
> Mine was 47 1/2, but that's pretty late compared to Mrs D.


The 38 year old guy I know is obviously very smug, but he won't say how he managed to achieve retirement so early.
It's either a lottery win......... or something dodgy.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

He's clearly an ex politician.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> He's clearly an ex politician.


Ex driving instructor!


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> Probably the same as it is nationally. Does it make a difference?
> And what do you mean by 'retired early'?



Out of the people I know all that retired earlier than 57 were not working in the private sector, so shall we say 57.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

postman said:


> August 6th 2006.Royal Mail let the second bunch of us go.Thankkkkkkk you so much.How time passes when you are enjoying yourself.



That is sad though, you want time to go slowly as the next step is a long one after retirement.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

Shouldn't be allowed to vote, claim benefits or have social housing until you've served The Queen.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Shouldn't be allowed to vote, claim benefits or have social housing until you've served The Queen.



Or contributed to the early retirement of those who did.


----------



## Oxo (4 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Shouldn't be allowed to vote, claim benefits or have social housing until you've served The Queen.


That's a lot of afternoon teas she'll be getting through.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Or contributed to the early retirement of those who did.



They should do it out of gratitude to those who did.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> They should do it out of gratitude to those who did.



I admire those who serve out of a sense of duty.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Out of the people I know all that retired earlier than 57 were not working in the private sector, so shall we say 57.


Now that's different to my experience.
Of the 4 people I know, who retired at 55, all of them were in private industry - Jaguar Land Rover, IT, engineering and BT.
I know 2 guys who retired at 43 having owned their own businesses.
The earliest I've personally known someone retire from the Civil Service is at 58.
I left at 60.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> Now that's different to my experience.
> Of the 4 people I know, who retired at 55, all of them were in private industry - Jaguar Land Rover, IT, engineering and BT.
> I know 2 guys who retired at 43 having owned their own businesses.
> The earliest I've personally known someone retire from the Civil Service is at 58.
> I left at 60.



Drago? 48. Maybe you live in a different area, we do not have those employers out here.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Drago? 48.


I don't know him personally. Anyway, hasn't he had to retire on medical grounds?


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> I don't know him personally. Anyway, hasn't he had to retire on medical grounds?



He is in training for body building I believe.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> He is in training for body building I believe.


It's amazing wot drugs can do......


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

Aye, I went on a medical. I could have strung it out another couple of years and got my thirty, but due to being assaulted on duty in 2008 I've an elbow full of titanium, no feeling in 2 fingers, and limited grip in the others, so can't pass a baton course. That prat Tom Winsor wants the be able to dismiss officers who aren't fully fit, so I took the medical before he could do me any damage.

The only weight I'm lifting is a tin of beans for rehab exercises following me recent shoulder op.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Aug 2017)

I joined a job , the fire brigade, with a 30 year pension scheme when I was 24. Paid a big chunk of my wages into it , about 11% , and left at 54.
Not early, just what I entered into a contract and paid for.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I joined a job , the fire brigade, with a 30 year pension scheme when I was 24. Paid a big chunk of my wages into it , about 11% , and left at 54.
> Not early, just what I entered into a contract and paid for.



My youngest is in the same job, well done to you and you deserve all you got. 

The bad feeling from people like myself is not against you but the system that devalued our pensions pots, whilst for many years protecting those of the public sector.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

Now they're devaluing public sector salaries instead, and as a result there's an acute recruitment and retention crisis in all the services.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> My youngest is in the same job, well done to you and you deserve all you got.
> 
> The bad feeling from people like myself is not against you but the system that devalued our pensions pots, whilst for many years protecting those of the public sector.


Ours wasn't protected.
When I started in 1981 we paid around 6% . By 82, it was hiked up by several % and it kept going up.
I got out at a good time. Guys I knew have had theirs hiked up to around 14% now and many are going to have to work longer.

I don't like the idea of 60 year old firefighters


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

My avatar shows you what a 60 year old WPC will look like when you're robbed in the street.

I paid between 11 and 15% into mine for most of my career, cos Mamma made me.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Now they're devaluing public sector salaries instead, and as a result there's an acute recruitment and retention crisis in all the services.



Is there though, when Spalding fire service went full time they had 750 applicants in a very short time.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

If its anything like the police now, it'll be the dregs, the Walt's, and the criminals. Anyone with half a braincell will have cleared off to the private sector, leaving the leftovers to it. Some of the young police recruits are frightening.

I lost several of my DC's to a bank that had offices on the same street as ours. Nearly double the money, for better conditions and regular hours. Those willing to forgoe those kind of pay and conditions to be a copper are increasingly below par, to put it very politely. Indeed, in some places (like the Met) they can't get anyone to apply to be D's. If I were thirty years younger I'd stay in the Army and do my 23 rather than join the public services.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Ours wasn't protected.
> When I started in 1981 we paid around 6% . By 82, it was hiked up by several % and it kept going up.
> I got out at a good time. Guys I knew have had theirs hiked up to around 14% now and many are going to have to work longer.
> 
> I don't like the idea of 60 year old firefighters




My point being that although you paid in a good amount in could you have brought an annuity with your lot that paid as well. I also do not like the idea of a firefighter being that age, although I know of a few that would have been fit enough if they had stayed in.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> My avatar shows you what a 60 year old WPC will look like when you're robbed in the street.
> 
> I paid between 11 and 15% into mine for most of my career, cos Mamma made me.



Did that amount to say £800,000 Because at 55 that would be lucky to get you £23,000 a year.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

No idea, and don't care. Its my compensation for earning a fifth of what I could have done as a contractor. Its the Queen's way of thanking me for putting duty before personal enrichment. Twice.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> If its anything like the police now, it'll be the dregs, the Walt's, and the criminals. Anyone with half a braincell will have cleared off to the private sector, leaving the leftovers to it. Some of the young police recruits are frightening.
> 
> I lost several of my DC's to a bank that had offices on the same street as ours. Nearly double the money, for better conditions and regular hours. Those willing to forgoe those kind of pay and conditions to be a copper are increasingly below par, to put it very politely. Indeed, in some places (like the Met) they can't get anyone to apply to be D's. If I were thirty years younger I'd stay in the Army and do my 23 rather than join the public services.



The fire service around here is about £37,000 a year plus benefits, not many other jobs hitting those levels.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> No idea, and don't care. Its my compensation for earning a fifth of what I could have done as a contractor. Its the Queen's way of thanking me for putting duty before personal enrichment. Twice.



I am not disagreeing with your sense of duty, just the unfairness of how the different pots performed. As I have said many times before, you deserve all you got in the way of pensions. Just wish mine had also performed the same way.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2017)

I could have done over £200k a year doing security on the ships in the Indian Ocean. Mate of mine did nearly 3 years of that and then retirement d completely. I earned $40,000 for just under six months work as a security contractor in the states when I took a career break following my split with then first Mrs D.

I'm toying with the idea of applying for a £110,000 job I've seen working for Eutelsat, which asks for almost exactly my educational requirements.

For people bright, intelligent, and educated enough to join the public services in 2017 (and you need a degree to join the police now, soon to be Masters for Inspector or above) the earning opportunities go well beyond what the Queen will pay. I could have earned many multiples elsewhere, and I'm not alone, so why would anyone do it, and choose to stay in the lower, operational ranks without being ultimately compensated for it? I wanted to do something more wothwhile than moving paper from A to B, but still didn't want to ultimately sell myself short.

The problem is in 2017 the really bright people aren't doing it any more. The pay wasn't especially appealing to begin with, and now its laughable for what they expect. As a result the cream is going elsewhere leaving the third rate applicants to get the jobs. The average copper now has just under 6 years of service - that's the appallingly low level of calibre and experience the government is buying for the public.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2017)

You Drago are well different to the working or retired public sector workers I know of, the money on the boats now is not very good, the close friends I have that did it for a while are now working on land in the UK.

I too could have travelled with many hail chasers on the money you speak of without risking life, however no money is worth being away from my wife or the kids when they were at home.


----------



## pjd57 (5 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> The fire service around here is about £37,000 a year plus benefits, not many other jobs hitting those levels.




Firefighters don't make anywhere close to thathttps://www.fbu.org.uk/pay-rates/pay-settlement-2016


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Firefighters don't make anywhere close to thathttps://www.fbu.org.uk/pay-rates/pay-settlement-2016


Most people working in the public sector make far less than those working in the private sector/self employed realise.


----------



## screenman (5 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> Most people working in the public sector make far less than those working in the private sector/self employed realise.



Not around these parts, or so I am told, which could go on to explain why there are so many applicants for every job going in the public sector. Two of my boys are public sector, they seem to do well compared with thier mates who are not. I am sure the grass is always greener which ever side of the fence you are on.


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2017)

Looking at my class from school...a head teacher, a university professor, a senior VP from Microsoft who owns an Aston Martin and his own island, a guy with his own software development firm, I did very badly in financial terms. I sacrificed decades of financial superiority for The Queen.

I'm not complaining. I'm a big boy, made my own decisions. However, I'm also not an apologist for my pension, which is small compensation for three decades of sacrifice and being left with a permanent disability.

There are plenty of people out there in the private sector who earn far, far more than I did. You might as well go and complain to them that they were earning more than you.


----------



## screenman (5 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Looking at my class from school...a head teacher, a university professor, a senior VP from Microsoft who owns an Aston Martin and his own island, a guy with his own software development firm, I did very badly in financial terms. I sacrificed decades of financial superiority for The Queen.
> 
> I'm not complaining. I'm a big boy, made my own decisions. However, I'm also not an apologist for my pension, which is small compensation for three decades of sacrifice and being left with a permanent disability.
> 
> There are plenty of people out there in the private sector who earn far, far more than I did. You might as well go and complain to them that they were earning more than you.



Not complaining at all, like you I took my choices. Just pointing out differences between what you got for your contributions an what I would get with the same amount.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2017)

Just been for a nice walk with the dog around Baggy Point.
Croyde seems to be exceptionally busy this year - all the campsites seem full and the village centre is buzzing. Good bit of Grockle farming this year for local businesses. 














Having a quick coffee, then off down the village for a Sunday lunch at my local. Gotta cut the lawns when I get back.


Need to make the most of the weekends...... got a busy week of retirement ahead!


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2017)

Sent a email off to Renault asking what the lead time is on a new Twizy.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Sent a email off to Renault asking what the lead time is on a new Twizy.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2017)

Yep, I'm all set to become an insufferable electric car(ish) owner.


----------



## screenman (6 Aug 2017)

Weekend or weekday, fill them all with fun and enjoyment, the older you get the fewer you have left.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2017)

Mrs D doesn't think my standard attire of 1987 issue British Army camo smock and tweed cloth cap will go well with a funky Twizy.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Yep, I'm all set to become an insufferable electric car(ish) owner nobber.


FTFY.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Sent a email off to Renault asking what the lead time is on a new Twizy.


Have you no humanity?!
Think of the children.
Buy a big block V8.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4764208/Child-miners-aged-four-living-hell-Earth.html


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2017)

Thats horiffic.

Better get a gas turbine motorbike instead.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Thats horiffic.
> 
> Better get a gas turbine motorbike instead.


Already ordered mine.


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2017)

Can't decide between a Tudor Pelagos or one if those Rollocks Submariner watches.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Can't decide between a Tudor Pelagos or one if those Rollocks Submariner watches.


Get a Casio.....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Casio...638367?hash=item5420ecbbdf:g:I2cAAOSwXSJXOy6C


----------



## Oxo (8 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Can't decide between a Tudor Pelagos or one if those Rollocks Submariner watches.


Give it time and you'll get there.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

Tudor Pelagos ordered. Thank you Mrs D!


----------



## LinchPin (9 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Tudor Pelagos ordered. Thank you Mrs D!


Nice write up on it here http://www.ablogtowatch.com/tudor-pelagos-watch-review/


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

Great review, albeit a touch out of date. They adopted Rolex movements for all models in 2015.

I wanted a Submariner, my dream watch, but the Pelagos is virtually identical, from the same shed, and a third the price, plus Tudor isn't quitemas common as Rollocks.


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Aug 2017)

Each to his own. I'd rather spend that sort of money on another bike. I have never understood the attraction of expensive watches. Currently my watch of choice is one of these




£12.79 from 7dayshop  (inc delivery). It does all I need from a watch - indicates the time, and does so quite accurately. I also like the simple, classic, understated design.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

I've got 8 bikes! My main knockabout watch is a G-Shock, my slightly posher - but still manly - watch is my Traser Code Blue, and I have my Vivoactive HR for sporty stuff.

With the Tudor I'll have a posh watch that can also survive some knocks, so it'll take over all main watch duties. In any case, its a 10th anniversary pressie from Mrs D, so I could hardly say no


----------



## screenman (9 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I've got 8 bikes! My main knockabout watch is a G-Shock, my slightly posher - but still manly - watch is my Traser Code Blue, and I have my Vivoactive HR for sporty stuff.
> 
> With the Tudor I'll have a posh watch that can also survive some knocks, so it'll take over all main watch duties. In any case, its a 10th anniversary pressie from Mrs D, so I could hardly say no



You are retired, why do you need to know the time or even what day it is.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2017)

I know that it is August. Last time i wore a watch was in 2006


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> You are retired, why do you need to know the time or even what day it is.



Fair point, well presented. However, if in doubt I think to myself "what would Ross Kemp do in this situarion?"


----------



## screenman (9 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Fair point, well presented. However, if in doubt I think to myself "what would Ross Kemp do in this situarion?"



Have you got a swollen finger?


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2017)

I have no feeling in 2 fingers.


----------



## screenman (9 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I have no feeling in 2 fingers.



Brilliant excuse


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2017)

I've been a bad pensioner today!
Went down the Aggie for fish and chips and had 4 pints of 'Old Rosie' cider - 7.3% - 'twas very nice!
Staggered back home and think I need an 'executive power nap' now.


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2017)

Shoulder aching today so had a quiet lie down for an hour. Now about to take the Labrador for a leisurely bimble.

Bad news is the weekend starts in an hour or so and the place will be clogged upmwith workies.


----------



## screenman (11 Aug 2017)

Nice swim this morning followed by a good few hours with friends and now off to the gym whilst the wife has as swimming lesson, I may require hydrating back to normal levels this evening. Life is great.


----------



## Venod (11 Aug 2017)

Put a dropper post on the MTB, so out sampling some extreme downhills


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Aug 2017)

Back home in The Lakes after pleasant stay in N.Devon.

Basking in Lakeland's finest drizzly 'summer' weather all day and wondering whether or not I should go 'full' as opposed to 'semi' on the retirement front. I did try 'full' before and wasn't keen so maybe not.

Maybe some _really_ exciting posts from the 'Fulls' on here would inspire me to move in their direction.


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Back home in The Lakes after pleasant stay in N.Devon.
> 
> Basking in Lakeland's finest drizzly 'summer' weather all day and wondering whether or not I should go 'full' as opposed to 'semi' on the retirement front. I did try 'full' before and wasn't keen so maybe not.
> 
> Maybe some _really_ exciting posts from the 'Fulls' on here would inspire me to move in their direction.


The sun's out in North Devon now.........


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> The sun's out in North Devon now.........



Bugger! Should've extended our stay.


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Bugger! Should've extended our stay.


I've been here 12 years and intend on extending it a bit more....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> I've been here 12 years and intend on extending it a bit more....



Have you informed Old Father Time of your plans?


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Have you informed Old Father Time of your plans?


Yep! He's onboard.


----------



## dodgy (11 Aug 2017)

Convinced that I'll never get state pension, as I've saved hard over the years and sacrificed some luxuries in the process, I reckon when means tested, I'll get nothing at 67. Makes you wonder why it's worth bothering :/

Pfft.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> Yep! He's onboard.



Good stuff - he can be a right sod at disrupting the best laid plans of those in their 'golden years'.

Personally, I think his main character flaw is a lack of patience. He'll get the lot of us one day so getting prematurely involved on numerous occasions is reprehensible.

Mind you, some people may rejoice at his early interventions as it's seemingly a crime to be old these days in some quarters of the popular press/social media sphere. (Can't find a sticking two fingers up smiley otherwise I'd put one here.)


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2017)

dodgy said:


> Convinced that I'll never get state pension, as I've saved hard over the years and sacrificed some luxuries in the process, I reckon when means tested, I'll get nothing at 67. Makes you wonder why it's worth bothering :/
> 
> Pfft.


Have a look at the You Gov website, that will tell you how much you can expect. If you've paid NI for at least 30 years, you should get the full state pension.
https://www.gov.uk/check-state-pension


----------



## dodgy (11 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> Have a look at the You Gov website, that will tell you how much you can expect. If you've paid NI for at least 30 years, you should get the full state pension.
> https://www.gov.uk/CH check ta check c



Like I was told my pension would come at 65, then it changed to 67?
If they can figure out a way of not paying, it's going to happen. That brexit divorce bill isn't going to pay itself


----------



## screenman (11 Aug 2017)

dodgy said:


> Like I was told my pension would come at 65, then it changed to 67?
> If they can figure out a way of not paying, it's going to happen. That brexit divorce bill isn't going to pay itself



You only lost two years, think of the many who lost 6.


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> You only lost two years, think of the many who lost 6.


Like my missus - missed out by 6 months.


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2017)

State pension, eh? Soon I'll have pensions on my pensions.


----------



## dodgy (11 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> You only lost two years, think of the many who lost 6.



Yup, like Mrs Dodgy


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> State pension, eh? Soon I'll have pensions on my pensions.


The state pension will only be extra pocket money, as far as I'm concerned.
Might buy a state sponsored Jag.


----------



## screenman (11 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> Like my missus - missed out by 6 months.



Not sure how long mine missed out by.


----------



## screenman (11 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> The state pension will only be extra pocket money, as far as I'm concerned.
> Might buy a state sponsored Jag.




That is called gloating


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> That is called gloating


Yup!


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2017)

I'm going to spend my state pension on scotch whisky.


----------



## perplexed (12 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm going to spend my state pension on scotch whisky.



Why, you run out of firelighters?


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2017)

Being dragged into town in a bit for a spot of shopping


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Typical pensioner.... thoughtlessly clogging up the town centre and getting in the way of the workers who only have the weekends to get things done.


It's not thoughtless; we do it on purpose.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2017)

Just finished breakfast in spoons, be out of the way of the lay ins before they are even out of bed.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Just finished breakfast in spoons, be out of the way of the lay ins before they are even out of bed.


I'm still in bed.
No point of going into Barnstaple before 10.30, as we have to wait for all the Grockles to get up and sorted before we can go in and clog things up.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> I'm still in bed.
> No point of going into Barnstaple before 10.30, as we have to wait for all the Grockles to get up and sorted before we can go in and clog things up.



Barnstaple - is this a healthy eating town? We fancied some chips to munch on the hoof and couldn't find a fish & chip shop in the town There was one unappetising looking fish restaurant that we didn't fancy and that was it as far as we could see.

So, we had to wait until we got to Ilfracombe (where we couldn't park) and lovely Wife had to dive out of the car and grab some chips whilst I evaded the traffic warden.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Barnstaple - is this a healthy eating town? We fancied some chips to munch on the hoof and couldn't find a fish & chip shop in the town There was one unappetising looking fish restaurant that we didn't fancy and that was it as far as we could see.
> 
> So, we had to wait until we got to Ilfracombe (where we couldn't park) and lovely Wife had to dive out of the car and grab some chips whilst I evaded the traffic warden.


Never had any problem parking in Barnstaple or Ilfracombe.
There's some decent eateries in Barnstaple, if you know where to go. Best fish and chips though are at Squires on the main road in Braunton.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> It's not thoughtless; we do it on purpose.



Hell yeah. Blooming workies should stay at work where they belong, and not clutter up the outside world that we so enjoy.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Hell yeah. Blooming workies should stay at work where they belong, and not clutter up the outside world that we so enjoy.


And they should be banned from Wetherspoons until after works hours.
How can I expect to enjoy my newspaper and coffee ( with unlimited free refills until 2pm) if there is a constant stream of workers asking 'is this table going to be free soon'.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2017)

They should be locked in their factories or up their chimneys when not working. Its bad enough having workies cluttering up then place, butmy butler informs me that some of them are also poor people. Dreadful.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2017)

They should be made to car share as well. The number of times I've been towing my caravan, only to be stuck in a traffic queue consisting of single occupancy vehicles!


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2017)

They shouldn't be allowed to have cars at all. After all, if they're so poor that they need to work why are they wasting money on cars?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> Never had any problem parking in Barnstaple or Ilfracombe.
> There's some decent eateries in Barnstaple, if you know where to go. Best fish and chips though are at Squires on the main road in Braunton.



Barnstaple was ok to park in - we ended up by a little pub on one side of the river by some new build apartments.

Ilfracombe was rammed though.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Barnstaple was ok to park in - we ended up by a little pub on one side of the river by some new build apartments.
> 
> Ilfracombe was rammed though.


Sounds like the Rolle Quay Inn?
http://www.therollequayinn.co.uk/


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2017)

Just thought I'd throw this one in.


----------



## Oxo (12 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> Just thought I'd throw this one in.
> View attachment 367687


In our local regulars throw a pint down rather than in.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2017)

Oxo said:


> I our local regulars throw a pint down rather than in.


Throwing one in is an old Devon custom*. 







*I just made that up.


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2017)

Going to look at a few camper van/motor home thingies this avo.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Going to look at a few camper van/motor home thingies this avo.


Camper van or motorhome? There's a big difference between them.
I quite fancy a small campervan - something like the Nissan NV200 - that would tow a small caravan and still be usable as an everyday vehicle. Best of both worlds for us.
http://sussexcampervans.com/our-work/nv-200-camper-car/


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2017)

Probably a coach built camper. Budget would stretch to a Class A motorhome, but its probably a bit excessive for my needs.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Probably a coach built camper. Budget would stretch to a Class A motorhome, but its probably a bit excessive for my needs.


How are you intending to use it?
We pondered long and hard about buying a motorhome, then finally realised that, nice as they were, it wouldn't fit in with the way we holiday.
I'd buy one if we were doing a grand tour, one night here - one night there, over a few months; but otherwise it would be impractical.
This was the one we had fancied.
https://www.marquisleisure.co.uk/motorhomes/stock-item/autocruise-stardream-33019


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2017)

I shall drive it somewhere nice, sleep in it...

I like camping, but don't like being tied to a particular base, so I'll be free to roam or not at will, and all the comfort and convenience will follow me wherever I go.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I shall drive it somewhere nice, sleep in it...
> .
> I like camping, but don't like being tied to a particular base, so I'll be free to roam or not at will, and all the comfort and convenience will follow me wherever I go.


Once you get somewhere nice how are you going to get around?
Larger motorhomes can restrict where you go. Parking can sometimes be a problem and some of the places we explore I certainly wouldn't want to take anything much larger than a VW T5 camper. I know everyone has their own idea of what works for them, but the more we thought about the practicalities of a larger motorhome, the more we ruled one out.


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2017)

Like Dirk I have often thought about one and have owned many campers, just the lack of transport once on site has put us off. Different horses and all that though.


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2017)

Once I'm somewhere nice then I'm already there. Bicycles will be used for local exploring.

I'm not going to be, in the main, using camp sites, most especially when out for just a long day or maybe a single overnight stop. The use to which it will be put will be rather different to that of a typical carararavanan.


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2017)

Drago, have a look at Britstops and a few others of the same, makes quite interesting vanning.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Like Dirk I have often thought about one and have owned many campers, just the lack of transport once on site has put us off. Different horses and all that though.


That's why the small campervan and small caravan combination is appealing to us.
Use the camper as a day van / overnighter / everyday transport. Use the caravan for longer stays and have the benefit of a day van whilst away. Sorted.


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2017)

Swim done, bit of gardening done, off to see some mates later and a ride this afternoon, loving it.


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2017)

Good spot, Sir. There's an excellent network of pubs and similar establishments that let you stay for free if you pay for an evening meal. Perfect, especially at my favourite pub in the World, the Pilot at Dungeness.


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> That's why the small campervan and small caravan combination is appealing to us.
> Use the camper as a day van / overnighter / everyday transport. Use the caravan for longer stays and have the benefit of a day van whilst away. Sorted.



We have done that in the past and it works really well, I like your choice of the Nissan as well, we had a Bongo.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> We have done that in the past and it works really well, I like your choice of the Nissan as well, we had a Bongo.


Bongos are ok, but getting a bit long in the tooth now - albeit there are some very nice ones around. They are a bit thirsty as well.
The NV200 is a bit like a modern, improved version.
The NV is also capable of towing our current caravan - Bailey Ranger 380/2.


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2017)

I'll need at least 3 berth and 3 designated seats, plus I want a proper loo so it'll probably be a coach built type rather than a conversion, but never say never.


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Good spot, Sir. There's an excellent network of pubs and similar establishments that let you stay for free if you pay for an evening meal. Perfect, especially at my favourite pub in the World, the Pilot at Dungeness.



You can buy me a pint when you stop in one locally. The Riverside at Southrey is a spot often used and give you a nice ride into Woodhall or Lincoln.


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I'll need at least 3 berth and 3 designated seats, plus I want a proper loo so it'll probably be a coach built type rather than a conversion, but never say never.



48 inch flatscreen as well, with satelite of course.


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2017)

Oh aye, TV, internet hotspot, several flavours of ham radio.


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> Bongos are ok, but getting a bit long in the tooth now - albeit there are some very nice ones around. They are a bit thirsty as well.
> The NV200 is a bit like a modern, improved version.
> The NV is also capable of towing our current caravan - Bailey Ranger 380/2.



It was while back, the bongo was quite modern in the days we had one.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Oh aye, TV, internet hotspot, several flavours of ham radio.


I use a Rangemaster to pull in WiFi. I can generally get on the internet on most CLs we stay at.
http://www.rangemasterwifi.co.uk


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> Sounds like the Rolle Quay Inn?
> http://www.therollequayinn.co.uk/



@Dirk 

I believe it was - full marks for local knowledge!


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> It was while back, the bongo was quite modern in the days we had one.



A lass at work used to have a Bongo. She loves summat like 80 miles away, so instead of driving home every night she would kip at work and save a lot of time and expense. Looked a cracking little van for that type of use.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> A lass at work used to have a Bongo. She loves summat like 80 miles away, so instead of driving home every night she would kip at work and save a lot of time and expense. Looked a cracking little van for that type of use.


Ideal for an overnighter but I wouldn't fancy a week in one.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Aug 2017)

You do not need a coachbuilt Drago unless you fancy one as opposed to a PVC( Panel Van Conversion). You can get all the facilities you need and they tend to be dearer than coachbuilt for a reason. For one they do not tend to leak as many coachbuilts do and are easier to park with no height barrier problems either. I have a coachbuilt which is on an 04 plate and seems ok so far. But height has to be watched as well as width tho' at 5.6 metres length is ok for parking in a normal bay. It has cost me an arm and all my legs getting it through the last mot but still cheaper than buying another which would end up with the same problems. Fiats were known rust buckets but you could get lucky.


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2017)

I'm not against the idea of a van conversion, but I need one with a proper crapper, at least 3 travelling seats, and at least 3 berth. Yet too see one that ticks all those boxes.

Seen a very nice 14 reg Fiat motorhome today. It would suit us perfectly for £36,000 but want to do a lot more viewing and monitoring of the market before walking in with my wad.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm not against the idea of a van conversion, but I need one with a proper crapper, at least 3 travelling seats, and at least 3 berth. Yet too see one that ticks all those boxes.
> 
> Seen a very nice 14 reg Fiat motorhome today. It would suit us perfectly for £36,000 but want to do a lot more viewing and monitoring of the market before walking in with my wad.


Get yerself along to the NEC in October.
http://mcshow.co.uk/
You'll be able to talk to manufacturers and dealers, and compare vans on site.


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm not against the idea of a van conversion, but I need one with a proper crapper, at least 3 travelling seats, and at least 3 berth. Yet too see one that ticks all those boxes.
> 
> Seen a very nice 14 reg Fiat motorhome today. It would suit us perfectly for £36,000 but want to do a lot more viewing and monitoring of the market before walking in with my wad.



Is that all the wife is going to spend on your pressie, obviously you are not appreciated enough. Tell her £100,000 at least.


----------



## perplexed (16 Aug 2017)

Here you go @Drago 

http://www.doubleback.co.uk/

I fancy one of these myself. Must be able to get a bog in here somewhere...


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2017)

I hate to think how much they would charge for that!
Mate of mine spent £44000 last year on a new T6 campervan. It's OK, but I reckon it's way over priced.
Similar to this one.
http://www.hillsideleisure.co.uk/new-campervans/swb-birchover-15/


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2017)

I have a religious aversion to VW products, and a consumer aversion due to the companies criminal behaviour. I can't believe people still put money in their pockets.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I have a religious aversion to VW products, and a consumer aversion due to the companies criminal behaviour. I can't believe people still put money in their pockets.


Me too.
Can't believe how many people buy VW vans.
It's like VW campervan central, down here during the summer months!


----------



## perplexed (16 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I have a religious aversion to VW products, and a consumer aversion due to the companies criminal behaviour. I can't believe people still put money in their pockets.



True - I keep telling a mate of mine this who has the opposite religious fervour to you...He only buys VW, and would only shrug his shoulders for a nano second if I told him that they make their leather seats out of the slain 1st borns of Bavarian families...

Still, worth a look for some ideas for sticking in another manufacturer's vehicle...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2007-VW-T...777864?hash=item51fced8e48:g:050AAOSwiiRZidKa


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2017)

And when your back is turned they wheel out their Kubelwagens and SS uniforms. This water sport hippy image is all a ruse.


----------



## perplexed (16 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> And when your back is turned they wheel out their Kubelwagens and SS uniforms. This water sport hippy image I small a ruse.



Forgot to add - the one in the link has a bog fitted...


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2017)

It barely has a bog fitted!

It needs to be a bit bigger. I'm thinking similar size to this, or slightly smaller, but not much.

http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...oleford-mfpa-2c9c96655dc78510015de9c4c2623516


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2017)

Team Drago arrives at the campsite.......


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2017)

I need a good Turdis. All that red meat, you see.

Found an excellent app called park4night, which gives maps and details of places one can park up for free or very cheaply.

As for the Twizy...Mrs D has had an attack of the sensibles. She says I can have a Twizy if I ever get a job. She rightly points out that the Ford Fusion of colostominess hasn't moved since April, so spending money on another vehicle is wasteful. I guess its not a good time to ask her for a quad bike.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2017)

Team Dirk will be hitting the road next week.






Booked a nice little CL site near Tavistock, all facilities and handy for the pub.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2017)

Blimey. Is Mrs Dirk Andy McNab or something?


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Blimey. Is Mrs Dirk Andy McNab or something?


Chris Ryan.

Me dog's in the Firm as well......


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2017)

You are probably looking at the wrong type of vans Drago. The bigger PVC ones tick all your boxes. If I could afford it I would go that way myself but at my advanced age not worth the bother.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2017)

I don't want to go too big. There's only two and a half of us, so its a balancing act between need, cost, ease of driving and storage. Anything over 7.5 metres long gets a bit awkward.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2017)

I'm in the pub.......







(The Aggi - Braunton)


----------



## screenman (16 Aug 2017)

I am playing in the workshop, it is diet time again so the booze is on hold. Out on the bike shortly.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2017)

Cycling home now.


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2017)

8 months to go and counting.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2017)

Nearly 14 months in and counting.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2017)

Three years in November.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2017)

Ah, retirement is great. One feels sorry for all the workies who get wound up and irate during the day, who then come on this excellent forum by night and rub people up the wrong way.

Well, I've news for them - retirement is great! Forget the foreign holiday, car finance, the latest wafer thin TV, because every pound you waste on that delays the moment that you can join us in retirement bliss.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2017)

Dropped into the old office today with a bag of cakes for my old colleagues. Came away feeling glad that I left the job when I did.
The amount of moaning and complaining about how things had changed in the last 2 years was amazing. Most of them are having to work to 66 or beyond. It must be awful being stuck in a job you hate, with managers you hate and changes to procedures you hate for at least another 5 - 10 years in most cases.
I got out of work at the right time for my own and my missus's sanity

I left the office at lunchtime and went down the pub, with a smug grin on my face.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2017)

Nipped into town on my carbon Focus this morning with my 72 year old cycling buddy - we averaged 21 mph over the 6 miles.
Heck of a headwind on the way back!
Only averaged 17.6 mph going home.


----------



## PK99 (17 Aug 2017)

MrsPK retires today.

Bottle of Fizz in the fridge.

Steak and a Splendid Red for later.

Indulgent Chocs for even later.

Month in Canada from next week.

List of holidays to plan as long as your arm on the fridge.

It's gonna be tough!


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2017)

Watching Thunderbirds Are Go! On Fillum 4.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2017)

PK99 said:


> MrsPK retires today.
> 
> Bottle of Fizz in the fridge.
> 
> ...


Well done - she beat the system.
Enjoy!


----------



## PK99 (17 Aug 2017)

User said:


> You're in for it now....
> 
> A month in Canada sounds fun - where are you going? It's one of my favourite countries.



in order:

Calgary
Drumheller Dinosaur park & Museum
Camnore hiking
Bugaboos (heli-hiking)
Moraine Lake - chilling
Jasper - Glaciers!
2 day train to Prince Rupert @ Alaskan border
Inside passage 16 hr ferry to Port Hardy (Vancouver island)
Telegraph Cove - whale watching
Mainland Bear lodge via float plane
Tofino
Vancouver

And breathe!


----------



## PK99 (17 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Sounds fantastic!



It is THE Big Holiday - utterly scary price but for a once in a lifetime indulgent retirement holiday hopefully worth it.


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2017)

I'm hoping my camper/motor home will turn my retirement into a perpetual holiday.


----------



## screenman (17 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm hoping my camper/motor home will turn my retirement into a perpetual holiday.



Are you going to travel in this new gas guzzler, how could you.


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2017)

Yep, going to pollute my way around the UK and watch the sea level rise.


----------



## Lee_M (17 Aug 2017)

did a nice 60 mile 17.5 mph ride out with a bunch of fellow semi-retireds and bunking-off-ers,
yesterday I took the gas guzzler to the pub, probably burnt off my share of the ozone layer for this week in one go (about 8-10mpg I've never dared work it out)


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Yep, going to pollute my way around the UK and watch the sea level rise.


I'll send you the bill when my bungalow sinks below the waves.......


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2017)

Don't worry. I'll be parked close by watching.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Are you going to travel in this new gas guzzler, how could you.



@Drago can preserve his green credentials _and_ see the world in/on this:


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Aug 2017)

My chimney pot was badly damaged in the storms of December 2015 - I finally decided to clamber up and put the new one on today but it rained (still is) so I have abandoned the task yet again.

Bit bored at the moment - my plans of installing 'pot', going for a ride and then a walk with Lovely Wife have gone down the tube. Haven't got a plan 'B' yet.

(Semi) retirement can be a bit dull at times.


----------



## derrick (18 Aug 2017)

Having lunch with one of my daughters and granddaughters today.
In the pub.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2017)

derrick said:


> Having lunch with one of my daughters and granddaughters today.
> In the pub.


Ditto - without kids.






Pensioners fish and chips - £4.50 
Two pints of 'Proper Job' and a wobble home.


----------



## derrick (18 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> Ditto - without kids.
> 
> View attachment 368557
> 
> ...


Thats what i had although mine was £9.60 + £4.40 or a beer.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2017)

derrick said:


> Thats what i had although mine was £9.60 + £4.40 or a beer.



2 pints, 2 halves and 2 x fish and chips ...... and still got change from £20.


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2017)

Somehow accidentally dozed the afternoon away!


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Somehow accidentally dozed the afternoon away!


That happens sometimes.....


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2017)

Still, could be worse - could have been working all afternoon instead.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2017)

Up early this morning.
Hitching van up in an hour, or so, and trundling off to Dartmoor for a week.
Weather forecast looking good.


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2017)

Popping out to see daughter #1 this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2017)

Going on a narrowboat holiday in 3 weeks time to celebrate my best mate's 60th.
6 of us setting off from Alvechurch and heading down Worcester way. Should be good for a larf!
Back home for a week, then off to Cornwall for a week with the van, to recover.


----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2017)

Just enjoyed a 90 minute swim and now enjoying a nice bit of sunshine whilst topping up the bank account.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2017)

Don't need to top mine up - too busy trying to spend it.


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2017)

Same here. As long as the workies keep paying into my Gold Plated Final Salary Luxury Government Gravy Train Pension(tm, Daily Mail) I'm sweet.


----------



## derrick (21 Aug 2017)

More DIY


----------



## Alan Frame (21 Aug 2017)

I end every day by dwelling for a moment on the fact that I don't have to get up at 4:30 the next day for an early shift and I can get up any damn time I please.

And I start every day by spending a while thinking about what horrors my moronic bosses would have dreamed up for me, had they still got their claws into me.

So long as I keep it legal, I owe nobody anything and absolutely no one can tell me what to do.

So **** the lot of you!


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2017)

Exactly the same here - within the constraints of the law, I answer to no man. No one has any hold or power over me.


----------



## Alan Frame (21 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Exactly the same here - within the constraints of the law, I answer to no man. No one has any hold or power over me.



Yup, the sense of freedom is totally priceless, plus the ability to speak your mind, rather than bite your lip because keeping your job might depend on it.


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2017)

I'm thinking of starting a chat forum for active retired folk. Alas, I haven't a clue where to start.


----------



## Alan Frame (21 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm thinking of starting a chat forum for active retired folk. Alas, I haven't a clue where to start.



Let's stage a coup on here instead


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2017)

Alan Frame said:


> I end every day by dwelling for a moment on the fact that I don't have to get up at 4:30 the next day for an early shift and I can get up any damn time I please.
> 
> And I start every day by spending a while thinking about what horrors my moronic bosses would have dreamed up for me, had they still got their claws into me.
> 
> ...





Drago said:


> Exactly the same here - within the constraints of the law, I answer to no man. No one has any hold or power over me.





Alan Frame said:


> Yup, the sense of freedom is totally priceless, plus the ability to speak your mind, rather than bite your lip because keeping your job might depend on it.



These three posts just about sum it up - the sense of freedom is priceless.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2017)

The Eagle has landed!







How spooky is this?
Chatting to the CL site owner and it turns out his nephew lives two doors away from me!


----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm thinking of starting a chat forum for active retired folk. Alas, I haven't a clue where to start.



Might be better with inactive, most of the retired people I know do very little except moan.


----------



## Alan Frame (21 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Might be better with inactive, most of the retired people I know do very little except moan.



I'll be avoiding that one then, can't stand miserable old gits.
There are a hell of a lot of mogs around, often starting in their thirties!
Life's too short to make yourself miserable by moaning.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Might be better with inactive, most of the retired people I know do very little except moan.


Most of the ones I know are very happy with life.


----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> Most of the ones I know are very happy with life.



You do not live in Lincolnshire, some can moan about having nothing to moan about. Looking forward to moving somewhere more cheery soon now the kids are sorted.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2017)

How good is this?
Superb tomato and basil soup. Nicest ham egg and chips I've had for a long while.
Pensioners special at the Rifle Volunteer Inn, Gunnislake.
£7.50 for the two courses!
Best deal I've had anywhere.


----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2017)

That is extremely unkind, I am back on a lettuce leaf a day.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Nice to see proper slices of real ham - not the usual wafer thin bits of reformed pork that so many pubs serve up...


Really nice dry cure as well. Chips were excellent.Superb!
We spent more on beer than food.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2017)

Temperature in Cornwall is currently 28°C.


----------



## Alan Frame (21 Aug 2017)

You listen to Radio 2 ! 

Planet Rock or nothing for me 




Dirk said:


> Temperature in Cornwall is currently 28°C.
> View attachment 369187


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2017)

That's a Citroen or Peugeot Papa Dirkie.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> That's a Citroen or Peugeot Papa Dirkie.


Peugeot 207SW 1.6 HDi diesel.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2017)

Bloody useless weather forecasters!
No rain forecast today.





What's it doing?


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2017)

Moaning is one of the pleasures of retirement. I can speak my mind without fear of being sacked. So many workplaces perform sub-optimally, sometimes very badly so, because those that actually do the work and see the problems are too much in fear of their jobs if they complain to their bosses...who are often the people that caused the problems in the first place.

So moaning is good - we're telling it straight, telling it how we we see it, without concealment or dilution. We are free to tell the painful truth.


----------



## screenman (22 Aug 2017)

Never had those experiences.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2017)

I spent the majority of my working life dealing with the general public in very stressful situations.
The majority of the stress, for me, being caused by attempting to balance the 'walking on eggshells' approach needed with the public, with the rigid discipline imposed on me by the system I worked under.

That has all gone now and I don't give a flying **** about most things there days - it's very liberating.


----------



## Alan Frame (22 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> I spent the majority of my working life dealing with the general public in very stressful situations.
> The majority of the stress, for me, being caused by attempting to balance the 'walking on eggshells' approach needed with the public, with the rigid discipline imposed on me by the system I worked under.
> 
> That has all gone now and I don't give a flying **** about most things there days - it's very liberating.



All of that rings true with me, had a very similar situation myself.

"HAD" being the operative word though, it's the past now and a second flying **** with aerobatic barrel roll for good measure from me


----------



## Venod (22 Aug 2017)

I didn't deal with the public but dealt with buyers from various companies there was a lot of tongue biting when they rejected or wanted a discount on quotes that you had put a lot of work into, also my immediate boss was a control freak and the big boss was a bully, do I miss it.


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2017)

I remember an undisclosed number of years ago in one of the police forces I worked in when a PC - justifiably so, I thought - was very angry about something. The Boss was giving it the "I'm the Inspector, you'll do as I say" routine, even when it was clearly not only the wrong thing to do, but against force policy at the time.

This PC became so exasperated at the way he was being spoken to he finally snapped and chinned The Boss.

"You saw that Farquhar, he assaulted me! I've got you now." 

"Sorry Boss, I didnt see a thing", I smiled back at him.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2017)

Oh well - off for a 3 mile stroll along the Tavistock canal into town now.
Might partake of a light liquid lunch then have a wobble back.
We were the only ones on site yesterday, but a couple of 'women in comfortable shoes' turned up in a motorhome. They went off cycling earlier - all matching gear etc. It started raining about 2 minutes after they set off........


----------



## Alan Frame (22 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I remember an undisclosed number of years ago in one of the police forces I worked in when a PC - justifiably so, I thought - was very angry about something. The Boss was giving it the "I'm the Inspector, you'll do as I say" routine, even when it was clearly not only the wrong thing to do, but against force policy at the time.
> 
> This PC became so exasperated at the way he was being spoken to he finally snapped and chinned The Boss.
> 
> ...



The Inspector was probably promoted to that level to get him off the streets to a cosy office, where he would be slightly less dangerous to troops out on the street.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed!
> 
> View attachment 369150
> 
> ...



That's cool - a built in cleaner.


----------



## screenman (22 Aug 2017)

I am glad that I did not have the same jobs as some of you lot.


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> I am glad that I did not have the same jobs as some of you lot.



I'm glad I still don't have a job like you do.


----------



## screenman (22 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm glad I still don't have a job like you do.[/QUOTE
> 
> What job?


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2017)

The windscreen one?


----------



## screenman (22 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> The windscreen one?



Nah, not me you must be confused that is not a job.


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2017)

You go to various places of work and get paid money in exchange for labour. That's a job.


----------



## screenman (22 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> You go to various places of work and get paid money in exchange for labour. That's a job.



I disagree. Confucius.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> You go to various places of work and get paid money in exchange for labour. That's a job.


That's a delusion.


----------



## screenman (22 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> That's a delusion.



I doubt many experience it.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> I doubt many experience it.


You're the only one I've come across.


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2017)

Just the thought of work makes me feel ill, and needing a beer to recover.


----------



## screenman (22 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4927744, member: 43827"]The thought of work made me feel ill when I used to work. It doesn't bother me now that it's just a thought.[/QUOTE]

That is so sad, fancy all that misery for a lot of your life, must have been terrible. Could you have had a change of career to something you would have enjoyed.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Just the thought of work makes me feel ill, and needing a beer to recover.


Wine for me and the hound.







Well, she has walked 8 miles today.......... and she's 12 years old........... and ate a whole pasty!


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2017)

The Dykes on Bikes have hit the road in their campervan this morning.
We've got the CL all to ourselves again.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> Wine for me and the hound.
> 
> View attachment 369552
> 
> ...



I thought you meant you were going to drink the wine and


screenman said:


> Nah, not me you must be confused that is not a job.



It's definitely a job.

job1
dʒɒb/
_noun_
noun: *job*; plural noun: *jobs*

*1*.
a paid position of regular employment.
"the scheme could create 200 jobs"
synonyms: position of employment, position, post, situation, place, appointment, posting, placement, day job; More
occupation, profession, trade, career, work, field of work, line of work, line of business, means of livelihood, means of earning a living, walk of life, métier, pursuit, craft;
vocation, calling;
vacancy, opening;
way;
_informal_berth;
_informal_grip;
_archaic_employ
"my job involves a lot of travelling"
*2*.
*a task or piece of work, especially one that is paid.*
"she wants to be left alone to get on with the job"
synonyms: task, piece of work, assignment, project; More
chore, errand;
undertaking, venture, operation, enterprise, activity, business, affair;
detail
"a job that will take him three months to complete"
a responsibility or duty.
"it's our job to find things out"
synonyms: responsibility, duty, charge, concern, task; More
role, function, contribution, capacity, mission, commission;
_informal_department;
_informal_pigeon;
_dated_office
"it's your job to protect her"
informal
a difficult task.
"we thought you'd have a job getting there"
synonyms: difficult task, problem, trouble, struggle, strain, hard time, trial, bother; More
_informal_headache, hassle, performance, pain, hard mountain to climb, hard row to hoe
"it was a job to get here on time"
informal
a procedure to improve the appearance of something.
"someone had done a skilful paint job"
informal
a crime, especially a robbery.
"a series of daring bank jobs"
synonyms: crime, felony; More
raid, robbery, hold-up, burglary, break-in, theft;
_informal_stick-up, smash-and-grab (raid);
_informal_heist
"a series of daring bank jobs"
Computing
an operation or group of operations treated as a single and distinct unit.
"this feature allows your computer to queue print jobs"

*3*.
informal
a thing of a specified nature.
"the car was a blue malevolent-looking job"
_verb_
verb: *job*; 3rd person present: *jobs*; past tense: *jobbed*; past participle: *jobbed*; gerund or present participle: *jobbing*

*1*.
do casual or occasional work.
"a jobbing builder"
*2*.
buy and sell (stocks) as a broker-dealer, especially on a small scale.
"his game plan is to buy in then job the shares on at a profit"


----------



## dodgy (23 Aug 2017)

I found this thread useful at first, but it just feels like a couple of regulars posting smug messages.

I'm sure it's possible to be both relieved to be comfortably retired and post interesting stuff. Maybe.


----------



## screenman (23 Aug 2017)

dodgy said:


> I found this thread useful at first, but it just feels like a couple of regulars posting smug messages.
> 
> I'm sure it's possible to be both relieved to be comfortably retired and post interesting stuff. Maybe.



That are just having fun, you have to be patient with older folks.


----------



## LiamW (23 Aug 2017)

I generally found that those people who retired from my place of work (public transport) died quickly afterwards.

Seems the job was keeping them alive.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2017)

We've spent the afternoon down the club, we've been shopping for my sister in law, we're having a  and then I've got a washing line to put up and a plant to repot.


----------



## LiamW (23 Aug 2017)

Rock and roll lifestyle there Dave


----------



## screenman (23 Aug 2017)

Had 2 hours in the gym this morning, then spent time with some friends whilst topping up the bank account, just about to go out on the bike and then a nice dinner with the wife. Life is great.


----------



## Venod (23 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> we've been shopping for my sister in law



I thought they came with marriage, I had no idea you could buy them.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2017)

Afnug said:


> I thought they came with marriage, I had no idea you could buy them.



The ladies in her 80's and has hurt her foot so we nipped in the supermarket on the way back from the club and did her shopping for her.


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2017)

LiamW said:


> I generally found that those people who retired from my place of work (public transport) died quickly afterwards.
> 
> Seems the job was keeping them alive.


I've known people like that. Worst case was my old Inspector on the Post Office Telephones. Had his retirement do on the Friday afternoon, went home and died in the evening. I was 18 at the time and it had a profound impact on my view of life.
I've never lived for work.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> I've known people like that. Worst case was my old Inspector on the Post Office Telephones. Had his retirement do on the Friday afternoon, went home and died in the evening. I was 18 at the time and it had a profound impact on my view of life.
> I've never lived for work.



I've seen one like that, the guy collapsed and died at his retirement do.


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> I've seen one like that, the guy collapsed and died at his retirement do.


Did he get to keep his gold watch?


----------



## screenman (23 Aug 2017)

Let us remember Vernon.


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Let us remember Vernon.


A classic case.
Very sad.
Retiring can be a very stressful experience for some - huge lifestyle changes, great expectations and all.
Fortunately, my life changed very little - apart from not having to work.


----------



## screenman (23 Aug 2017)

It is also why I made sure that I enjoyed everyday at work. 

In case anyone wants to know, an hour off road and 14 miles, the joy of living with farm tracks almost in the garden.


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> It is also why I made make sure that I enjoyed enjoy everyday at work.


FTFY.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2017)

I got my work's pension statement in the post today - I still can't afford to join you lot yet


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2017)

Search and Rescue training tonight. My first session since my shoulder started to act up, so will take it veerrrryyyy steady.


----------



## Alan Frame (24 Aug 2017)

Having retired has given me the time sit back and look at all the useless stuff, gubbins, paraphernalia and tat that I've accumulated over the years.
And I've finally realised that there is very little of it that I actually _need._
Now if I had had that knowledge right from the outset, I wouldn't be faced with the hassle of trying to flog stuff for a fraction of what it originally cost.
Don't buy it in the first place and you don't have the problem!


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2017)

It is amazing the amount of useless stuff you accumulate over the years.
We had a huge clear out 12 years ago when we moved to Devon - 3 bedroom house with huge garage and workshop to a 2 bedroom bungalow with a small garage.
If I haven't looked at something for 6 months, I reckon it's not needed now.
We are going to further down size our possessions in the next few years so everything will fit in the back of a Sprinter van. Then we will be able to move around the country with ease and rent properties anywhere we fancy.


----------



## Lee_M (24 Aug 2017)

Tried to hand my notice in from my 1 day per week job.

CEO wouldnt accept it.

Amazing how inconvenient 1 day in a week is, it's as bad as when it was 5 days


----------



## Alan Frame (24 Aug 2017)

Yes, there's a great deal to be said for minimalism.
It's very therapeutic to have a clearout, seems to unclutter the mind at the same time.
Getting there is a right pain in the proverbial though..I have loads of stuff far too good to throw away and I need the money too much to give it away, but it's proving difficult to move it on. Immaculate 1986 Golf anyone?


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2017)

Lee_M said:


> CEO wouldnt accept it.



He's going to be jolly confused when you fail to turn up.


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2017)

All this talk about tidying garage, I just did mine after swimming this morning. Now off out on the bike for an hour, then the dentist.


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2017)

Just come back from a walk with Lemmy. Treated myself to a full fat Pepsi as a reward (only allowed 3 a week cos I don't want to be an utter lard-O).


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2017)

Alan Frame said:


> Having retired has given me the time sit back and look at all the useless stuff, gubbins, paraphernalia and tat that I've accumulated over the years.
> And I've finally realised that there is very little of it that I actually _need._
> Now if I had had that knowledge right from the outset, I wouldn't be faced with the hassle of trying to flog stuff for a fraction of what it originally cost.
> Don't buy it in the first place and you don't have the problem!



Yes, we've got a house full of stuff we never use, the trouble is getting the family to get rid of it. If I try and have a serious clear out I'm likely to cause a family split and a divorce.


----------



## jongooligan (24 Aug 2017)

Daughter has announced she's doing a PGCE after graduating. That means my partial retirement will have to be extended another year before it can become full retirement.


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2017)

Don't they get paid to do that? I'm guessing not, but I do seem to recall a while back adds on TV offering dollar to peeps who did their teachy certificate award.


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Don't they get paid to do that? I'm guessing not, but I do seem to recall a while back adds on TV offering dollar to peeps who did their teachy certificate award.



My youngest got £17500 if I remember correctly.


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Only for certain subjects now...



Mine got his 4 years ago for maths.


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2017)

User said:


> That was one subject they were (and I think still may be) offering bursaries for.




That could well explain why two of my tight fisted kids are maths teacher, well trained to be anyway.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> That could well explain why two of my tight fisted kids are maths teacher, well trained to be anyway.


That doesn't add up.......


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2017)

Jenkins said:


> I got my work's pension statement in the post today - I still can't afford to join you lot yet



@Jenkins 

Have you done a proper cash-flow forecast? You may be surprised at how little you need to live well in retirement - as long as you have no debt.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Jenkins You may be surprised at how little you need to live well in retirement - as long as you have no debt.


That is the key.
Do all the figures properly, so you know exactly how much it costs you to live.
I could not have retired whilst still paying £600 a month for a mortgage or owing money for car loans etc.
Even so, it's surprised me just how well you can live on a reduced income.
I would say that my standard of living has actually increased since I retired and is set to get even better when the state pension kicks in.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Jenkins
> 
> Have you done a proper cash-flow forecast? You may be surprised at how little you need to live well in retirement - as long as you have no debt.


Unfortunately I'm in the position where if i took the early out, my pension & lump sum would be reduced by 5% per year that I took it before pensionable age (60 for me) and I'd have no other income until the state pension at 67 unless I could find a part time job. 

Unfortunately round here most jobs revolve around the Dock and associated services (which I want to distance myself from having done it all my life) or shop work and after so many years in the Civil(!) Service, my attitude to customer relations precludes that.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2017)

Jenkins said:


> Unfortunately I'm in the position where if i took the early out, my pension & lump sum would be reduced by 5% per year that I took it before pensionable age (60 for me) and I'd have no other income until the state pension at 67 unless I could find a part time job.
> 
> Unfortunately round here most jobs revolve around the Dock and associated services (which I want to distance myself from having done it all my life) or shop work and after so many years in the Civil(!) Service, my attitude to customer relations precludes that.


Do you get a lump sum?
If so, couldn't you draw down on it to make up the shortfall on your pension if you went at 60?


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2017)

There is a lump sum, variable depending on the amount of pension that is taken, but as I'd lose 30-35% of both going now the sum's don't quite add up. I did all the maths last year when they were offiering a round of voluntary outs and was just short - since then they've cut down on the benefits so it looks like I'm stuck here building up more years for a while.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> That is the key.
> Do all the figures properly, so you know exactly how much it costs you to live.
> I could not have retired whilst still paying £600 a month for a mortgage or owing money for car loans etc.
> Even so, it's surprised me just how well you can live on a reduced income.
> I would say that my standard of living has actually increased since I retired and is set to get even better when the *state pension kicks in*.



I got robbed of a year of this - got to wait until I'm 66 now. Lovely wife got hit for a 7 year extended wait. Cest la vie and all that.

I also got £3k chopped off of my SP as I was contracted out for a while although try as I might I just can't work out how my reduced NI contributions for the contracted out period resulted in a reduction of this size.

And HMRC will categorically not explain the situation either.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2017)

Jenkins said:


> There is a lump sum, variable depending on the amount of pension that is taken, but as I'd lose 30-35% of both going now the sum's don't quite add up. I did all the maths last year when they were offiering a round of voluntary outs and was just short - since then they've cut down on the benefits so it looks like I'm stuck here building up more years for a while.



Or retire, take the hit, and start a small part-time lifestyle business that makes up the shortfall?


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Or retire, take the hit, and start a small part-time lifestyle business that makes up the shortfall?


I've resigned myself to being a wage slave for a few more years, but in the knowledge that when I do go, the payout will keep me in the style to which I've become accustomed.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2017)

Jenkins said:


> There is a lump sum, variable depending on the amount of pension that is taken, but as I'd lose 30-35% of both going now the sum's don't quite add up. I did all the maths last year when they were offiering a round of voluntary outs and was just short - since then they've cut down on the benefits so it looks like I'm stuck here building up more years for a while.


There's more than one way to skin a cat.
I very nearly packed it all in at 50.
We were going to buy a narrow boat and go continual cruising, picking up casual work as, and when, needed.
Was prepared to take a 50% hit on my pension to do it.
We had sorted out the spec on a new boat, but then out of the blue I was offered a job transfer to Devon. That pretty much solved my mid life crisis.
If push came to shove, I'd just sell up and liquidise the cash tied up in my property. I'd be perfectly happy living in a decent mobile home somewhere nice.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> There's more than one way to skin a cat.
> I very nearly packed it all in at 50.
> We were going to buy a narrow boat and go continual cruising, picking up casual work as, and when, needed.
> Was prepared to take a 50% hit on my pension to do it.
> ...



I took my pension early at 54 (although I retired at 48) and the hit was 44%.

I calculated that with the reduced pension plus the lump sum invested and then drawn down upon I will only lose out if I exceed 95 years of age.

Moot point really as I'm not dependant on the pension but it gives me a small degree of comfort along the lines of 'small wins count' - unless I do get beyond 95! 

Not sure what a 95 year old hissy fit looks like though.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2017)

I remember my paternal grand father celebrating the day that he'd calculated he'd got more out of the system than he'd paid in.
I seem to recall he was about 85 at the time.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2017)

Jenkins said:


> I've resigned myself to being a wage slave for a few more years, but in the knowledge that when I do go, the payout will keep me in the style to which I've become accustomed.



I factored the possibility of early mortality in and was happy to give away some cash for an improved quality of life - correction: some life!

Imo too many people 'hang on' (I know not everyone has the choice) too long in their career forgetting to account for the rather indiscriminate black humour of the Grim Reaper who possibly gets bonus points for 'grabbing one early'.

Life - one big gamble!


----------



## dodgy (24 Aug 2017)

From a purely selfish POV, this thread has rescued itself to providing useful information and entertainment again. Well done you lot, I knew you could do it


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2017)

dodgy said:


> From a purely selfish POV, this thread has rescued itself to providing useful information and entertainment again. Well done you lot, I knew you could do it



Aw - what a lovely cuddly post.  You've gone and made some old folk feel useful again.


----------



## Venod (24 Aug 2017)

dodgy said:


> From a purely selfish POV, this thread has rescued itself to providing useful information and entertainment again. Well done you lot, I knew you could do it





screenman said:


> That are just having fun, you have to be patient with older folks


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Aw - what a lovely cuddly post.  You've gone and made some old folk feel useful again.


Still feeling smug though.


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> I remember my paternal grand father celebrating the day that he'd calculated he'd got more out of the system than he'd paid in.
> I seem to recall he was about 85 at the time.



My brother was 64 when he hit that point, he retired at 57 with a huge lump.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> My brother was 64 when he hit that point, he retired at 57 with a huge lump.


Poor man, did he get better?


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2017)

Dirk said:


> Poor man, did it get better?



I knew I should have added more to that post. Got to give you something to do now you are retired.


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2017)

Yesterday, for the first time ever, I was asked for proof of my age when we had the 'pensioners special' meal deal in a pub!
Felt quite chuffed!


----------



## dodgy (25 Aug 2017)

Was anyone here faced with a choice of either drawing down your pension pot as an income or buying an annuity? I'd be interested in what made you take the choice you did.
I'm going right off the annuity option the more I think about it.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2017)

dodgy said:


> From a purely selfish POV, this thread has rescued itself to providing useful information and entertainment again. Well done you lot, I knew you could do it



We'll soon put a stop to that!


----------



## perplexed (25 Aug 2017)

dodgy said:


> Was anyone here faced with a choice of either drawing down your pension pot as an income or buying an annuity? I'd be interested in what made you take the choice you did.
> I'm going right off the annuity option the more I think about it.



When I looked, the returns on annuities were so pi$$ poor, I worked out you'd be better finding a decent savings product.

And you'd still have the capital.


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2017)

dodgy said:


> Was anyone here faced with a choice of either drawing down your pension pot as an income or buying an annuity? I'd be interested in what made you take the choice you did.
> I'm going right off the annuity option the more I think about it.


Can't help you with that, sorry.
I didn't have a choice.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2017)

On the day of my retirement someone drove a dumper truck full of cash up to my house.


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> On the day of my retirement someone drove a dumper truck full of cash up to my house.


Mine was in diamonds.....


----------



## Ian H (25 Aug 2017)

I'm finding it more of a dilemma, how much to wind down. Currently I work approximately 1.5 days a week. 

The point-5 are almost friends of mine; I help run a small subsidiary business and look after their website and computer stuff. No trouble and I bill them once a month.

The 1 is a small business which seems to lurch from crisis to crisis, and I have ended up with a lot of paperwork and responsibility for dealing with external regulatory bodies and auditors. Great when it goes well, but no support—so I'm often scrabbling around for information in a fairly specialised field which is quite a long way from my experience. But it does keep my brain active, stretches me, and there's a nice little lunch-place nearby.

Both are useful, but not vital income, and will be less important in the near future. So I'm thinking.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2017)

Bin them both. Drink beer instead.


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> Bin them both. Drink beer instead.


That is what I've mostly been doing this afternoon.....


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2017)

Spent the morning doing a thorough deep clean on my carbon Focus Cayo Di2.







All ready for Friday's ride with an old workmate. Nipping down to Okehampton and riding to Tedburn and back. Should be about 35 miles, with a decent pub halfway. I've done this ride 3 times before but only the one way - Okehampton to Tedburn. The return leg should be interesting with the climb out of South Zeal.


----------



## marinyork (29 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> We'll soon put a stop to that!



Amusingly enough in this thread there seems to be more insights and funny stories about the world of work and motivation than there are in many other work related threads.


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2017)

marinyork said:


> Amusingly enough in this thread there seems to be more insights and funny stories about the world of work and motivation than there are in many other work related threads.


It's often easier making observations when you are outside looking in.


----------



## Alan Frame (29 Aug 2017)

marinyork said:


> Amusingly enough in this thread there seems to be more insights and funny stories about the world of work and motivation than there are in many other work related threads.



A big part of enjoying, savouring and downright gloating about retirement is to reminisce about the good old bad old days of being someone else's lackey.

Personally, I absolutely insist on thinking about past work on a daily basis as it makes the present so much the sweeter.


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2017)

Alan Frame said:


> A big part of enjoying, savouring and downright gloating about retirement is to reminisce about the good old bad old days of being someone else's lackey.
> 
> Personally, I absolutely insist on thinking about past work on a daily basis as it makes the present so much the sweeter.


I'm meeting up with an old workmate for a ride on Friday, in the knowledge that things, that were starting to change when I left, have only got worse. I got out at exactly the right time.
I pity the poor beggars who are having to struggle on, either because they are too young to go or simply can't afford to.
It must be soul destroying.


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2017)

Had a brilliant ride from Okehampton to Tedburn and return with my old colleague today. Weather was superb and the traffic was very light.
Quick pint and a snack at Tedburn and a catch up on old times.
He's off work with stress at the moment.
Do I want to go back to work?

Nah!


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2017)

2k swim this morning, then off to top up the bank account, then an hour off road this afternoon, followed by 90 minutes in the gym. Now sitting down drinking cherry beer and watching La Vuelta. Life is great.


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2017)

screenman said:


> 2k swim this morning, then off to top up the bank account to work, then an hour off road this afternoon, followed by 90 minutes in the gym. Now sitting down drinking cherry beer and watching La Vuelta. Life is great.


FTFY.


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2017)

Had a nice letter this morning. My pension has gone up by £34 a month. That's a tank of fuel in the old Ford right there.


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2017)

I got challenged about my age when I asked for the 'Over 60s' meal deal in a pub yesterday!
Felt like a naughty teenager in a pub again.


----------



## simon.r (15 Sep 2017)

I handed in my notice yesterday and will be officially eligible to join this thread on the 1st October 2018

I also have 51 days holiday (plus bank holidays) to take before that date


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2017)

simon.r said:


> I handed in my notice yesterday and will be officially eligible to join this thread on the 1st October 2018
> 
> I also have 51 days holiday (plus bank holidays) to take before that date


You have to give a year's notice?!


----------



## Lee_M (15 Sep 2017)

dodgy said:


> Was anyone here faced with a choice of either drawing down your pension pot as an income or buying an annuity? I'd be interested in what made you take the choice you did.
> I'm going right off the annuity option the more I think about it.



I've been looking at this recently and I'm with you. the annuity doesnt make sense really. Its an insurance policy that the pension company pays out on the assumption you won't live for another 25+ years, so basically if you buy an annuity you won't break even until you've survived at least 25 years.

I reckon that taking draw down and leaving the remainder invested is going to give a much better return. The cash will last 25 years (assuming you take out a similar amount that the annuity would pay) and leaving the remainder invested means you'll probably have a big chunk left after the 25 ears to keep going.

Most advisers reckon if you take out 3-4% of your capital you'll never run out of money as the investments should (not "will") easily cover that.
of course if you take out more than 3-4% then all bets are off :-)


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2017)

I haven't a clue - the money rolls in, I spend it, and save what I don't manage to spend.


----------



## simon.r (15 Sep 2017)

Dirk said:


> You have to give a year's notice?!



No, but if I do I get 2 days a month "pre-retirement leave" in addition to my normal holiday allowance


----------



## simon.r (15 Sep 2017)

Lee_M said:


> I've been looking at this recently and I'm with you. the annuity doesnt make sense really. Its an insurance policy that the pension company pays out on the assumption you won't live for another 25+ years, so basically if you buy an annuity you won't break even until you've survived at least 25 years.
> 
> I reckon that taking draw down and leaving the remainder invested is going to give a much better return. The cash will last 25 years (assuming you take out a similar amount that the annuity would pay) and leaving the remainder invested means you'll probably have a big chunk left after the 25 ears to keep going.
> 
> ...



Slightly different, in that I've drawn down what would have been a final salary scheme, but so far it's earning 5% PA, in a fairly low risk investment, which works out at significantly more than my pension would have paid at 55.

It's a risk of course, as they say, "the value of your investment can go down as well as up".


----------



## derrick (15 Sep 2017)

A bit bored today waiting for a delivery, It's bike related so i have to just sit here and wait.i could get the hoover out i suppose, earn some brownie points.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Sep 2017)

simon.r said:


> I handed in my notice yesterday and will be officially eligible to join this thread on the 1st October 2018
> 
> I also have 51 days holiday (plus bank holidays) to take before that date


You must be due a few sickies as well.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2017)

Chuck on some loud rock music, make the housework less tiresome.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Sep 2017)

Everything's better with loud music!


----------



## SteveF (16 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Chuck on some loud rock music, make the housework less tiresome.


Friday is my proper housework day and it's always accompanied with loud music, it certainly helps...


----------



## Paulus (16 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4958183, member: 43827"]One of those days that make me wish I wasn't retired.

My wife has difficulty walking at the moment, we've got visitors coming this weekend, and I've had to spend the day dusting and hoovering everywhere, cleaning the bathrooms and the spare bedrooms, making the beds etc. I always do my share of the housework but today has been full on.[/QUOTE]

You would of had to the extra housework anyway, on top of doing what was the day job.

7 months and counting.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Had a nice letter this morning. My pension has gone up by £34 a month. That's a tank of fuel in the old Ford right there.



Had similar earlier this week albeit a lot more than your figure.

One of my pensions went into PPF about 8 years ago and the sum it paid out was based on a provisional residual fund valuation. It has now 'come out' of PPF and has been revalued by the new owners of the fund and my pension from it has increased by just over 80% and they are backdating the payment by 6 years which is when I started my early drawdown.

Happy days.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4958183, member: 43827"]One of those days that make me wish I wasn't retired.

My wife has difficulty walking at the moment, we've got visitors coming this weekend, and I've had to spend the day dusting and hoovering everywhere, cleaning the bathrooms and the spare bedrooms, making the beds etc. I always do my share of the housework but today has been full on.[/QUOTE]

Yes, this can be very taxing - my S-I-L arrives for a weeks stay Sunday after this.

I have the same coming up - deep joy!


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2017)

Well, I'm glad that week's over!
We were booked for a 4 day narrow boat holiday, with 2 other couples, for my best mates 60th.
Plan was to drive up to the Midlands on Monday, board the boat on Tuesday, 4 days cruising the Droitwich loop then back home on Sunday.
Day before we went, the power steering packed up on my car.
Luckily, the local garage owner lives down the road and he lent me an old Honda CRV whilst he had my car in for repair.
Drove up on Monday, stopping off for a snack - prawn sandwich - on the way.
Arrived at mates house and immediately started feeling unwell.
Spent the next 3 hours with my head down the bog. Never been so sick before!
Had to take to bed for the next 2 days - unable to do anything.
Missed my mates 60th party, which was taking place on the Monday night.
On Tuesday, they left to get on the boat. I stayed in bed.
Managed to get up and about on Thursday.
Missus drove us down to the marina, where we got a taxi to meet up with the boat in Droitwich on the night.
We managed one (very expensive) day's cruising!
Got back yesterday and my car had been returned, repaired.......£470.

Think I need a holiday to get over last week!


----------



## Oxo (18 Sep 2017)

Could be worse, you could be going to work today.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2017)

There's never a day I wish I was wasnt retired. I've had 30 years of being told when I can marry someone, where I must live, what I can do in my own time. Now I live in a house I own and I'm not reliant on being nice to an incompetent buffoon for my income.

I answer to no one, and I love it.


----------



## Oxo (18 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> There's never a day I wish I was retired.


There's never a day when I wish I was going back to work.


----------



## screenman (18 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> There's never a day I wish I was retired. I've had 30 years of being told when I can marry someone, where I must live, what I can do in my own time. Now I live in a house I own and I'm not reliant on being nice to an incompetent buffoon for my income.
> 
> I answer to no one, and I love it.



Does your wife agree?

Must admit I would have not lasted 5 minutes in a job like you describe there.


----------



## vickster (18 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> There's never a day I wish I was retired. I've had 30 years of being told when I can marry someone, where I must live, what I can do in my own time. Now I live in a house I own and I'm not reliant on being nice to an incompetent buffoon for my income.
> 
> I answer to no one, and I love it.


I think you've missed a word from your first sentence?! If not, the rest makes no sense


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2017)

Oxo said:


> Could be worse, you could be going to work today.


Very true.
Think I'll go for a ride and chill out.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Sep 2017)

Spent the day playing Warren Buffet with our unexpected windfall received last week. Having a bit of a dabble with some self-select funding options. 

Have been swatting up on this sort of thing for a while just waiting for an excuse to break free of my usual financial conservatism. I've not gone mad but have stuck a medium sized toe in the water to see what happens. (Can't find a fingers crossed smiley.)

We (Mrs SD and me) did do well last time we had an unexpected windfall and managed to quadruple it's value from 2001 to 2015 although we can't claim any real credit for that as the initial money was put into a fully managed fund where all we did was select the fund on the basis of what areas it was investing in. The only thing that we will take credit for is that we held our nerve after the big wobble around 2008/9.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2017)

Oxo said:


> There's never a day when I wish I was going back to work.



Glaring error corrected!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Sep 2017)

A little bit of financial fun for any retired Red Devils fans:

https://uk.virginmoney.com/savings/...d_rate_double_champions_isa_issue_1/overview/

We did a couple of similar ISA's a few years back on a Rory McIlroy theme - can't remember the precise details but we came up trumps.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Sep 2017)

Heavy day here following decision to have a few days off from my on/off semi-retirement employment to coincide with visit of S-I-L.

Made bed.

Made and consumed Beans on Toast. Yum!

Thought about tackling rear lawns for the last time this year - key word being 'thought'.

Stared at the primer coated section of the balcony railings and wondered what it would look like with a top coat - decided it looks ok as it is today but I might have a stab at it tomorrow or even the day after.

Made a unilateral decision to remove the big black ceramic fruit bowl from the breakfast table. Surrounding my banana stash was one emery board for nail polishing, two small bottles of nail polish, a pair of earbuds for an iPad, a small piece of plastic that has no immediately obvious purpose and a 2p piece. None of which I have put there, the culprit being the lovely Mrs SD - I have complained before about similar occurrences, obviously to no avail. Hence, I have now removed the bowl and put it away and at the same time relocated the 'nanas to a trivet on the worktop and the 'junk' to her dressing room.

Also made the decision not to give her a really good telling off about this when she gets home as she has already been told off once this morning and twice in a day may unleash more trouble than it is worth. First telling off was for shoving a great big bunch of keys into her new Goretex jacket pocket. At face value this may not seem much of a problem. However, her previous jacket ended up with a hole in the pocket because she used to shove her great big bunch of keys in there. Other than that the jacket had years of life left into it. This offends my semi-retirement fiscal sensibilities.

Had a on/off trawl through CC, Bike Radar, a watch forum and my usual Chelsea FC haunts.

And it's still not yet 11am. Busy, busy, busy....


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2017)

Decided to start renovating my wife's Raleigh Popular that she's had from new since 1983 this morning.
Last used 9 years ago and stored in the shed since.





Quick general clean up and then remove both wheels and tyres. Front end no problem.
Rear end took 2 hours to remove and replace! Good job they don't use this system on Tour bikes! I can see why the British cycle industry went down the pan.
Anyway, after much heaving, sweating and swearing I got it sorted. It was 12.30 by then, so it was off down the pub for lunch on the pub bike.

￼Will finish off the Raleigh tomorrow.￼

Sod it!


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2017)

Been across to visit an old chum. He's bought a classic car and I bimbled over for a nosy...at his 2CV.


----------



## petek (22 Sep 2017)

Early retired in 2012 on a decent ( TPS) pension as did MrsL. We downsized to the seaside.
MrsL is a WI stalwart of many years standing so fell in with new chums and activities immediately
I became very bored very quickly and started a micro business.
Sold that on at the start of this summer as it had stopped being micro and it has found a living for a local lad.
Also my state pension started so it seemed a bit greedy to carry on plus I was feeling it when it got to six days a week.
More time for the bicycle nowadays and enjoying that.
Came as quite a shock to the system did being retired and I've seen similar since with other chaps who have retired and moved here.
There's plenty to do socially for the ladies but, unless you like pubs; little enough for chaps.
Since I packed in work a few of us retired men have started a weekly ride out, just a gentle bimble to a cake stop and back. Started with two, last week we had twelve. The nice weather helps.
Winter is coming.


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2017)

petek said:


> ......There's plenty to do socially for the ladies but, unless you like pubs; little enough for chaps......


You mean there's more?!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Sep 2017)

petek said:


> Early retired in 2012 on a decent ( TPS) pension as did MrsL. We downsized to the seaside.
> MrsL is a WI stalwart of many years standing so fell in with new chums and activities immediately
> I became very bored very quickly and started a micro business.
> Sold that on at the start of this summer as it had stopped being micro and it has found a living for a local lad.
> ...



Good story. We need more if these in this thread.


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2017)

Just eaten a huge fry up.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Sep 2017)

Not a good start to the day. Falsely accused the lovely Mrs SD of purloining my 2 pin adapter for my razor.

I eventually found it where I had last left it. 

Cue Humble Pie etc.

This incident will now be replayed back to me many times across the forthcoming years....

Hoping to make up lost ground by gaining Brownie Points for collecting S-I-L from the train station as she is visiting for a week.


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Just eaten a huge fry up.


Two fried duck eggs on toast for breakfast, then took dog for a walk out along the dunes and back down the beach.
Hoping weather picks up tomorrow as we are planning a trundle out on our vintage bikes.
In just over a month I will have been retired 3 years - time flies!


----------



## petek (24 Sep 2017)

Amazing memories have wives and almost-instant recall too.
I was complementing Debbie McGee's performance on Strictly last night.
MrsP says " Don't start with the Debbie McGee thing again, you were the same last time she was on telly."
Last time I noticed Debbie McGee on telly she was helping Paul Daniels with a magic trick and, I seem to recall; that was on a black and white telly.


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2017)

Well, it just got better at my local.
2 pints, 2 halves and 2 x fish and chips - £18.40.
Think the barman was on something.


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2017)

Just spending 2.5 hours getting our monies worth in the Yorkshire Premier Lounge.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2017)

Eating a bag of crisps.


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Eating a bag of crisps.



Something like that, the booze is really good value, 30 minutes delay damn it, that is another few vodkas.


----------



## petek (29 Sep 2017)

Queued outside GP surgery from 7am to get MrsP an appointment.
First in when they opened at 8am.
"Who does she want to see?" Asks receptionist.
"Anybody is fine" says I.
Phone up MrsP and tell her she's in for 9am.
RESULT.... thinks I and MrsP is well pleased too.
Off to Tesco for big shop.
Home at 11.
MrsP livid.
They made her appointment with a flippin' nurse who can't write prescriptions so she has had to go back just now by car to see a proper Doctor at 3pm at a different group-surgery in the next village to us.
We can walk to 'our' surgery in ten minutes.
Grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Venod (29 Sep 2017)

petek said:


> There's plenty to do socially for the ladies but, unless you like pubs; little enough for chaps.
> Since I packed in work a few of us retired men have started a weekly ride out, just a gentle bimble to a cake stop and back. Started with two, last week we had twelve. The nice weather helps



I have heard of people being bored when retired, good to see you are doing something about it and enjoying it, I have never being bored since packing in but I don't mind my own company when doing things.


----------



## petek (29 Sep 2017)

Afnug said:


> I have heard of people being bored when retired, good to see you are doing something about it and enjoying it, I have never being bored since packing in but I don't mind my own company when doing things.


Top lad yerself sir. Same here, I enjoy my own company 
Retiring was a shock to my system for sure. Started work age 15 and retired 47-years later so I'd got used to it. 
I felt useless and it got me down a bit which I'd never had before. Starting a little micro-business got me out of and over that initial shock period . I'm loving retirement now I have finished completely. When MrsP was retiring our work sent her on pre-retirement training days. She reckons those would have helped me but I couldn't be ersed to go at the time.


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2017)

petek said:


> .... When MrsP was retiring our work sent her on pre-retirement training days. She reckons those would have helped me but I couldn't be ersed to go at the time.


They used to do a 3 day retirement course in my old job.
You could take your wife with you and they'd put you up in a decent hotel. There would be lots of good advice from various specialists to help you adjust financially, emotionally and physically.
All that went out the window about 3 years before I left due to budget cuts.
I had absolutely no support regarding retirement advice and no contact with senior management until my last day, when I had a phone call from my area supervisor about an hour before I left. I didn't even have anything in writing confirming my personal pension payments, despite several attempts to get it. I knew how much I was entitled to, but couldn't get it in writing. It was only confirmed when the first payment was made a month later. I sweated on that a bit, I can say!
They did let me have the afternoon off though, to clear my desk.
After 30 years, I finished on the afternoon and just walked away. My immediate line manager, who was a great bloke and a real friend, was disgusted at the way I had been treated.
Civil Service? My arse!


----------



## Oxo (29 Sep 2017)

I worked at the same place for over 30 years. The day I retired in simply walked out of the door, got in my car and drove home. Never looked back, never been back.


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2017)

Oxo said:


> Never looked back, never been back.


That's what the rear view mirror is for though, to be fair.


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2017)

Oxo said:


> I worked at the same place for over 30 years. The day I retired in simply walked out of the door, got in my car and drove home. Never looked back, never been back.


I actually found it very easy to adjust, as I never really took work that seriously anyway.
I still drop into the office occasionally with a bag of cakes for my old colleagues, just to cheer them up.


----------



## dodgy (3 Oct 2017)

The last day scenarios have played in my mind many times, interesting to hear how it worked out for you who have been through it.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2017)

dodgy said:


> The last day scenarios have played in my mind many times, interesting to hear how it worked out for you who have been through it.


I wouldn't let it worry you.
If you have the right mindset, it's the easiest thing in the world just to walk away.


----------



## dodgy (3 Oct 2017)

Oh no, I'm not worrying about it all, more fantasising if anything


----------



## screenman (3 Oct 2017)

60 minute swim in sea and 40 minutes in the pool this afternoon, the rehydration process begins shortly.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2017)

Fixing the stiff hinges on my caravan door this morning. Got them all done and found I was one rivet short to finish the job.
Quick 12 mile return ride, on my Willi Asole, into Screwfix in Barnstaple to pick up a pack of 900 mixed rivets; should be enough to see me out.
Caravan door is now smooth as silk and ready for our trip to Cornwall next week.


----------



## petek (3 Oct 2017)

I never quite 'got' those former colleagues who retired and then 'popped in' back to work for a chat and a catch up.
That said , training 'away-days' excepted or work-related conferences; I never socialised with colleagues outside of working hours.
Never been back, never wanted to go back.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2017)

When I retired, I quit for good. I don't want to be one of those saddo's who goes back as a civvy hanging on for bits of gossip, no matter how much they pay me.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2017)

I tend to drop in the office with some cakes for the lads occasionally.
Maybe I was fortunate in that I got on very well with my colleagues in a very small office (there were only three of us). 
The job can be forgotten; friendships forged over many years cannot.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2017)

Aye, I'm still in contact with many current and ex coppers.


----------



## Will Spin (3 Oct 2017)

Earlier this year, after about 18 months of retirement my old work contacted me asking if I'd like to go back (we've got just the job for you, we can make it easy, part time if you want, others will do all the work blah blah blah). I thought about it for about 0.5 secs then I remembered all those days I'd spent looking out of the window thinking I could be out there riding my bike. Woke up in the night a couple of days later in a cold sweat having dreamt I'd told them yes, phew.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2017)

Will Spin said:


> Earlier this year, after about 18 months of retirement my old work contacted me asking if I'd like to go back (we've got just the job for you, we can make it easy, part time if you want, others will do all the work blah blah blah). I thought about it for about 0.5 secs then I remembered all those days I'd spent looking out of the window thinking I could be out there riding my bike. Woke up in the night a couple of days later in a cold sweat having dreamt I'd told them yes, phew.


I quite often get asked if I'd go back.
The answer usually ends with 'off'.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Oct 2017)

Boring and non-eventful day for the retirees?


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2017)

Had a bit of a headache today so just mooched about at home.


----------



## arch684 (4 Oct 2017)

Been scraping wall paper for about 5 hours today


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2017)

arch684 said:


> Been scraping wall paper for about 5 hours today



Nothing worse than running out of loo roll when you have the squirts.


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Boring and non-eventful day for the retirees?


Been giving the caravan a thorough check over. Damp test, appliance tests, wheels off and tyre check, chassis check, window seals, hinges and locks etc etc. All ancillary equipment checked. All good to go.￼
Off to Cornwall next week.


----------



## derrick (4 Oct 2017)

Got me a new laptop today.spent all afternoon transferring everything over, Nice to have the A, F, and W, back in the right places. lol.


----------



## arch684 (4 Oct 2017)

Guess what I'm doing tomorrow scraping more bloody wall paper,this time from a bedroom


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2017)

arch684 said:


> Guess what I'm doing tomorrow scraping more bloody wall paper,this time from a bedroom


Still beats getting up early and having to go to work.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2017)

I'm popping over to a friends tomorrow to have a look at the amplifier on his radiogram. Yes, a radiogram.


----------



## sheddy (4 Oct 2017)

Interesting thread, we retired last week. 
Now need to devise a routine in order to get out of bed before 10am...


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2017)

sheddy said:


> Interesting thread, we retired last week.
> Now need to devise a routine in order to get out of bed before 10am...


It'll never work!


----------



## arch684 (4 Oct 2017)

sheddy said:


> Interesting thread, we retired last week.
> Now need to devise a routine in order to get out of bed before 10am...


I have been retired for 4 1/2 years still up at 6 every morning


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2017)

arch684 said:


> I have been retired for 4 1/2 years still up at 6 every morning


3 years for me; never out of bed before 9 am. Rarely out of the house before 10 am.


----------



## arch684 (4 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> 3 years for me; never out of bed before 9 am. Rarely out of the house before 10 am.


I only get up at that time because I can watch all the sado,s with long faces trudging off to work


----------



## LinchPin (4 Oct 2017)

arch684 said:


> I have been retired for 4 1/2 years still up at 6 every morning


Those blue pills are a marvel aren't they.


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2017)

arch684 said:


> I only get up at that time because I can watch all the sado,s with long faces trudging off to work


There's a chap and his missus who live opposite us.
They go out every morning at 7.30 and come back every evening at 5.30.
They must be going somewhere very nice to do that every day.
We reckon it must be some sort of adventure playground.


----------



## LinchPin (4 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> There's a chap and his missus who live opposite us.
> They go out every morning at 7.30 and come back every evening at 5.30.
> They must be going somewhere very nice to do that every day.
> We reckon it must be some sort of adventure playground.


Were they carrying any of these ?


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2017)

LinchPin said:


> Were they carrying any of these ?
> View attachment 376955


Doubt it - they're Catholics.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2017)

LinchPin said:


> Were they carrying any of these ?
> View attachment 376955



Why are they all standing in Bill and Ted 'excellent' poses?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Oct 2017)

Now 55 so have changed on to a 3-day week, taking every Thursday and Friday off.

I think I'll do bugger all today.



Graham


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2017)

Weather's looking decent around midday; think I might have a ride out to Bideford for lunch.


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2017)

Clear blue sky and Efes here, first swim and a 3 mile walk done this morning.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2017)

I'm feeling a bit grim today. Yesterdays headache seems to have been a precursor to a full on headache, achy shoulders and sore throat. Just hoping its not the dreaded man-flu, because the odds of surviving that are worse than surviving Ebola.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm feeling a bit grim today. Yesterdays headache seems to have been a precursor to a full on headache, achy shoulders and sore throat. Just hoping its not the dreaded man-flu, because the odds of surviving that are worse than surviving Ebola.


Man up ya whinging git! Get on yer bike and ride down the pub for a few whiskeys.


----------



## arch684 (5 Oct 2017)

I abandoned the plan to scrape wallpaper and went out on the bike.Came back to police,firemen and ambulance including air ambulance.Gas explosion about 500 yards from my house 2 people badly injured


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2017)

arch684 said:


> I abandoned the plan to scrape wallpaper and went out on the bike.Came back to police,firemen and ambulance including air ambulance.Gas explosion about 500 yards from my house 2 people badly injured


Well blow me down!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm feeling a bit grim today. Yesterdays headache seems to have been a precursor to a full on headache, achy shoulders and sore throat. Just hoping its not the dreaded man-flu, because the odds of surviving that are worse than surviving Ebola.



Don't worry - we'll always remember you if you succumb to MF.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2017)

arch684 said:


> I abandoned the plan to scrape wallpaper and went out on the bike.Came back to police,firemen and ambulance including air ambulance.Gas explosion about 500 yards from my house 2 people badly injured



Sounds like a recent episode of EastEnders.


----------



## Paulus (5 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm feeling a bit grim today. Yesterdays headache seems to have been a precursor to a full on headache, achy shoulders and sore throat. Just hoping its not the dreaded man-flu, because the odds of surviving that are worse than surviving Ebola.


Join the club, my body felt like that last week, still got a heavy cold with flu like symptoms.


----------



## derrick (5 Oct 2017)

Been a hard week looking forward to our 100 mile ride on Saturday, this retirement is hard work.


----------



## Oxo (5 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> Well blow me down!


Think that should be up.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2017)

Pretty sure I'm dying. I'd hoped to screw the pension for longer than a year, but hey ho.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Pretty sure I'm dying. I'd hoped to screw the pension for longer than a year, but hey ho.


You gotta cold in October!


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Pretty sure I'm dying. I'd hoped to screw the pension for longer than a year, but hey ho.


Best blow it all now while you're still thinking straight.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2017)

Not just a cold, but man-flu. I had booked in for my flu-jab. I rang in August and couldn't get an appointment until late November! Still, at least it's not Shebola.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2017)

Ready for Friday's lunchtime pub run. 
It's always a stately affair.￼￼￼￼￼￼


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2017)

Now on life support. The man-flu has taken me over, is causing my major organs to shut down. I'm expecting the last rites soon . wait! I see a light.. I'm moving towards it...


----------



## arch684 (6 Oct 2017)

Keep away from the light and keep away from everyone else so you don't infect them


----------



## Oxo (6 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Now on life support. The man-flu has taken me over, is causing my major organs to shut down. I'm expecting the last rites soon . wait! I see a light.. I'm moving towards it...


It's the end of the tunnel. Next time you want to cross the Mersey take a ferry.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2017)

I'm taking precautionary medicine.


----------



## Nonethewiser (6 Oct 2017)

Retirement? did it last year and have no regrets. I've also no qualms about sending the wife out to work in order to help maintain me in the lifestyle to which I've become accustomed


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2017)

Nonethewiser said:


> Retirement? did it last year and have no regrets. I've also no qualms about sending the wife out to work in order to help maintain me in the lifestyle to which I've become accustomed


You'll probably find she goes out more than willingly if you're home all day


----------



## LinchPin (6 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Spent the day playing Warren Buffet with our unexpected windfall received last week. Having a bit of a dabble with some self-select funding options.
> 
> Have been swatting up on this sort of thing for a while just waiting for an excuse to break free of my usual financial conservatism. I've not gone mad but have stuck a medium sized toe in the water to see what happens. (Can't find a fingers crossed smiley.)
> 
> We (Mrs SD and me) did do well last time we had an unexpected windfall and managed to quadruple it's value from 2001 to 2015 although we can't claim any real credit for that as the initial money was put into a fully managed fund where all we did was select the fund on the basis of what areas it was investing in. The only thing that we will take credit for is that we held our nerve after the big wobble around 2008/9.


You might find this of interest 
*Investing by formula: this 'bonkers' method produced 5,662pc returns - but will it work again?*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/investin...-bonkers-method-produced-5662pc-returns-will/

purely for information only of course.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2017)

LinchPin said:


> You might find this of interest
> *Investing by formula: this 'bonkers' method produced 5,662pc returns - but will it work again?*
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/investin...-bonkers-method-produced-5662pc-returns-will/
> 
> purely for information only of course.



I've stuck that in my favourites folder and will have a gander over the weekend between a bike ride, a hack up and down Pavey Ark and a long walk with Mrs SD. It's busy being a 'Semi'.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Oct 2017)

My birthday yesterday means I can retire in less than six years.It's going to be hard going.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2017)

Lonestar said:


> My birthday yesterday means I can retire in less than six years.It's going to be hard going.


Best not to think about it......


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2017)

Lonestar said:


> My birthday yesterday means I can retire in less than six years.It's going to be hard going.


Seven years and four months as of today for me (not that I'm counting obviously)


----------



## Lonestar (7 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> Best not to think about it......



Less than 1100 Cycle commutes left.Would be more if I worked overtime but no thanks.

Done on an average I did 177 Cycle commutes last year and I calculate 182 this year.I put average as 180.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Oct 2017)

For anyone wishing away their work days I'd caution that that's the rest of your non-working life you are wishing away as well.


----------



## petek (7 Oct 2017)

Lonestar said:


> My birthday yesterday means I can retire in less than six years.It's going to be hard going.



It'll go really fast.
Time tends to do that as one gets older.
Soon as you retire , time speeds up even more.
44-years boy and man I was in full time work but never quite developed a taste for it.


----------



## Nonethewiser (7 Oct 2017)

I worked full-time for 36 years and also never really developed a taste for it either. Work was always a means to an end - i.e. to generate the necessary money to be spent on more enjoyable pursuits. I recall reading a saying once about working along the lines of "find something that you would genuinely do for nothing and you will never do a day's work in your life".


----------



## petek (7 Oct 2017)

Old Tommy Cooper riff.

"I've started a new job. Wardrobe man for the Tiller Girls. The money isn't much. Only ten pounds a week. 

But that's all I can afford."


----------



## Lonestar (7 Oct 2017)

Actually I can go at the earliest in six years but the latest in twelve.The way the job is going down hill I don't think I want to be there.I don't work overtime anyway and rarely have for twenty years.Generally it's been a favour for them.I haven't chased the money since my cancer scare in 1996.

Another worry is my fitness which means I reckon getting through the next just under six years is not going to be easy.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2017)

Very nice walk along the SW Coast Path out of Boscastle today, followed by an excellent lunch in Delabole.





￼










￼


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2017)

Today I gave a talk to the local Brownies about search and rescue. Wore my uniform to impress the yummy mummies.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Today I gave a talk to the local Brownies about search and rescue. Wore my uniform to impress the yummy mummies.


How did you manage to get into a Brownies uniform?*





*Don't answer that!


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2017)

I was handing out signed copies of my new autobiography.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> How did you manage to get into a Brownies uniform?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lonestar (10 Oct 2017)

Spoke to my manager yesterday and I can either retire in less than six years or stay on past 66 so long as I still have some of my marbles.So I could get my 50 year badge if i decide to stay.


----------



## screenman (10 Oct 2017)

Just enjoying a Big Mac.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Spoke to my manager yesterday and I can either retire in less than six years or stay on past 66 so long as I still have some of my marbles.So I could get my 50 year badge if i decide to stay.



Lord, fifty years is a good craic in this day and age. What do you do?


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Spoke to my manager yesterday and I can either retire in less than six years or stay on past 66 so long as I still have some of my marbles.So I could get my 50 year badge if i decide to stay.


I could have stayed on to complete 30 years. In the end, after a little thought, I decided to pack it in on my 60th birthday. This meant I did 29 years 4 months and 2 days.
The extra 8 months freedom could be quite a high percentage of the time I have left to enjoy retirement (who knows?) and they made little difference financially.
At the end of the day, time is more precious than money.


----------



## Lonestar (10 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> I could have stayed on to complete 30 years. In the end, after a little thought, I decided to pack it in on my 60th birthday. This meant I did 29 years 4 months and 2 days.
> The extra 8 months freedom could be quite a high percentage of the time I have left to enjoy retirement (who knows?) and they made little difference financially.
> At the end of the day, time is more precious than money.



I've done 35+ years so farand I have to get to 40 definitely.By that time I will be 59 but then I have to wait till i'm 60.



Drago said:


> Lord, fifty years is a good craic in this day and age. What do you do?



One of those overpaid railway barstewards.


----------



## Lee_M (17 Oct 2017)

I spoke to my pensions man yesterday and he confirmed I can afford to retire (obviously this is only opinion, but its the same as mine)

So next week I will be terminating my current 1 day per week contract :-D 

I know a lot will ask why not keep going, but only being there one day a week means I don't have the control over the operational team that I used to have, so I spend most of my day working out what they've messed up in the previous week. The rest of the day is spent trying to get the executives to understand that IT is fundamental to their business and they need to invest in it but to be honest their behaviour is soul destroying, and I've had enough


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2017)

Lee_M said:


> I spoke to my pensions man yesterday and he confirmed I can afford to retire (obviously this is only opinion, but its the same as mine)
> 
> So next week I will be terminating my current 1 day per week contract :-D
> 
> I know a lot will ask why not keep going, but only being there one day a week means I don't have the control over the operational team that I used to have, so I spend most of my day working out what they've messed up in the previous week. The rest of the day is spent trying to get the executives to understand that IT is fundamental to their business and they need to invest in it but to be honest their behaviour is soul destroying, and I've had enough


Good for you boy! 
You won't regret it


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2017)

Just spending the day servicing the garage, others may call it pottering.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2017)

screenman said:


> Just spending the day servicing the garage, others may call it pottering.



Yesterday was spent giving the bathroom a coat of paint and freshening it up a bit, I've been to Yoga this morning and I'm going to do the housework this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2017)

Sprayed the weeds locally this morning.
Living on a private road, I seem to have inherited this job from old George who passed away the other year. 
Still, I got my Brownie points in with the other residents.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2017)

Eating some sarnies.


----------



## Lavender Rose (17 Oct 2017)

I probably won't retire until I'm 75 at this rate. Or I find a rich man? Or win the lottery....or Ryan Gosling wakes up one day and realises that actually I am the love of his life and whisks me off my feet in his helicopter.


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2017)

Just been watching two guys service my garage door, tomorrow or the next day I was going to fit all the electrics too it, but for £60 extra the job is theirs. Job creation at it's best.


----------



## petek (17 Oct 2017)

Lee_M said:


> I spoke to my pensions man yesterday and he confirmed I can afford to retire (obviously this is only opinion, but its the same as mine)
> 
> So next week I will be terminating my current 1 day per week contract :-D
> 
> I know a lot will ask why not keep going, but only being there one day a week means I don't have the control over the operational team that I used to have, so I spend most of my day working out what they've messed up in the previous week. The rest of the day is spent trying to get the executives to understand that IT is fundamental to their business and they need to invest in it but to be honest their behaviour is soul destroying, and I've had enough


Good idea mate. I stopped..full stop and it didn't agree with me at all. Far better to 'taper off' working than in one fell swoop IMO.


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2017)

Just got back from the Doc's after having my yearly MOT.
Clean bill of health.
I'd recommend anyone of a 'certain age' having this done regularly.


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2017)

screenman said:


> Just enjoying a Big Mac.



Well, the burger of that name tastes foul, so you must have been doing something enjoyable to a large Scotsman.



Dirk said:


> Sprayed the weeds locally this morning.
> Living on a private road, I seem to have inherited this job from old George who passed away the other year.



Oh, old George who passed away from complications arising from weedkiller exposure?


----------



## screenman (23 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Well, the burger of that name tastes foul, so you must have been doing something enjoyable to a large Scotsman.
> 
> It was very early morning and had not eaten for 14 hours.


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2017)

You're only digging yourself in deeper!


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Oh, old George who passed away from complications arising from weedkiller exposure?


Yes - it finally got him at the age of 94. 
No age at all.


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2017)

Replaced my 10 x 8 shed roof this morning, after it became a victim of storm Brian on Saturday night.
Think I need to lie down now......or go to the pub.....
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## petek (23 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> Just got back from the Doc's after having my yearly MOT.
> Clean bill of health.
> I'd recommend anyone of a 'certain age' having this done regularly.



"What will you miss most when you go?"
Asked an emeritus fellow at my proper job before I took early retirement. 
"Professional conversations." says I.
Emeritus fellow... " Oh you'll still have plenty of those, but with medical professionals."


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2017)

I've just realised that I can't remember the last time I said - "Thank God it's Friday!"


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2017)

Going to tidy up one of the garages, and move a new load of free wood to the greenhouse.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2017)

Out for a bike ride, then it's our usual 'pensioner's special' F & C lunch at my local.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2017)

And I'll go for a run with Lemmy later. Keeps me looking young and sexy


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> And I'll go for a run with Lemmy later. Keeps me looking young and sexy


Keeps?


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2017)

Shopping and chores for me today.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> Keeps?



Come on, don't tell me you don't fancy me


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Come on, don't tell me you don't fancy me


Only your pension pot.......


----------



## derrick (27 Oct 2017)

Roll on Tuesday i need to go to work.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2017)

derrick said:


> Roll on Tuesday i need to go to work.



Such foul language!


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2017)

derrick said:


> Roll on Tuesday i need to go to work.


Need?!


----------



## derrick (27 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> Need?!


I get bored very quickly. On Tuesday i will be saying roll on Wednesday, Back into retirement mode.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2017)

derrick said:


> I get bored very quickly. On Tuesday i will be saying roll on Wednesday, Back into retirement mode.


Fortunately, I have a high threshold.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2017)

Right, garage number 1 tidied.







I suppose I light to think about putting the engine back in this.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2017)

Pint No. 1 started.
Just waiting for F&C.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2017)

Round 2 .......the Proper Job's orf.


----------



## derrick (27 Oct 2017)

Spent Tuesday in Norwich, Found our favorite bar, The Belgium Monk, got to be one of the best bars in the country, definitely the best beers in the world.The other half had a couple of 11% beers.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2017)

2k swim this morning then spent some quality time with good friends for a few hours after that, followed by an hour in the gym, now back home trying hard to rehydrate on vodka and coke.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2017)

Screenie, you're obsessed. You even swim in two pack paint!


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2017)

I like the way you have made your balance bike look like a motorbike without the engine in.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2017)

I've rebuilt the engine with a mix of FZR and Chunderfat parts, and combined with a custom barrel spacer takes it out to 660cc. When its finished I'm thinking of getting another FZR frame, maybe a 400, and fitting a 600/660 Tenere motor.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2017)

After 6 years without a bike I am almost clean.


----------



## Lonestar (27 Oct 2017)

I've been retired for a week.Another week to go.It's been great.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> ...... and combined with a custom barrel spacer takes it out to 660cc...


Have they got different strokes?
I thought they were the same.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2017)

Lonestar said:


> I've been retired for a week.Another week to go.It's been great.


Another week to go to what?


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2017)

Totally rehydrated. 


Dirk said:


> Another week to go to what?



Missing the fun of ducking and diving.


----------



## Lonestar (27 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> Another week to go to what?



Back to work.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2017)

Today I'm going to finish doing the fences with my home made Redneck Creosote (tm). I may have a glass or two of Guinness put there to keep me company.


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2017)

What day is it today?


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2017)

Having a break from creosoting. Then redneck creosote fumes are getting to me, so stopped for lunch and another Guinness to fortify me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Having a break from creosoting. Then redneck creosote fumes are getting to me, so stopped for lunch and another Guinness to fortify me.



There's a worrying correlation between retirement and drinking in this thread.


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> There's a worrying correlation between retirement and drinking in this thread.


It's all the spare time and availability of surplus funds. You just know it'll come to no good.
I'm off down the pub......


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Oct 2017)

One of our colleagues retires on 30th of this month but had some holidays left so he finished on Thursday. A couple of weeks break then off to India for a few weeks, then decide what he wants to do with his life. Lucky man to have that choice.


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> One of our colleagues retires on 30th of this month but had some holidays left so he finished on Thursday. A couple of weeks break then off to India for a few weeks, then decide what he wants to do with his life. Lucky man to have that choice.


That's what it's all about - freedom of choice.


----------



## derrick (28 Oct 2017)

I met a W****r yesterday who has never done a days work in his life, he has ponced everything, He said to me he is looking forward to November when he can retire, How do these people get away with it, he is not ill in anyway, mentally or physically. WTF is going on?


----------



## petek (28 Oct 2017)

@Dirk
"Freedom of choice."
I don't know how I ever found time to go out to work. Since I finally retired, MrsP keeps me busy about the place these days.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2017)

How will he retire without 30 years of NI payments?


----------



## petek (28 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> How will he retire without 30 years of NI payments?


My sister was in similar circumstances when she reached 60.
Never ever worked -because she couldn't , never married , always received benefits and she never paid any NI contributions.
She's of an age where she would have received her state pension age 60 had she qualified, which she didn't.
She still receives benefits but those are 'combination benefits' rather than whatever benefits she was on before age 60. That was 'jobseekers' I think. She isn't out of pocket and the social services sorted out all her paperwork.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> How will he retire without 30 years of NI payments?



Isn't that what they call Pension Credit?


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5020442, member: 9609"]I got to midday today (monday) before I realised the clocks had went back. It's wonderful when bolloxs like this no longer matters [/QUOTE]
The clocks have gone back??!!


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2017)

I stick with Berlin central time. Gets me down the pub earlier.


----------



## Lee_M (1 Nov 2017)

I only work one day per week but handed my notice in last week, so only 3 days to go.

Yesterday I decided I might try gaming again after 20 odd years off, so I spent an inordinately large amount of money on a driving simulation set up. So much I could have bought a half decent bike!!!


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2017)

Today I cleaned Mrs D's car. I found a Japanese soldier inside who didn't know the war was over.

Mrs D has got herself a little part time job at the village school, so she's out today. She wants to keep active, and as she's 10 years younger than me then fair play. Conversely, I want to be inactive and do what ever rubbishy LoB takes my fancy, when I fancy. I'm going to devote Winter to finishing the rebuild of the FZR, and then in the spring I'll start on the V-Max. Once that's done I fancy a big traillie to play with.


----------



## vickster (1 Nov 2017)

Shoulder all better now post op?


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2017)

Thank you for asking. Still very achy. Not actually painful, just a near constant dull ache. I've about 2/3 movement in most directions, but still zero external rotation. More than a few hundred metres on a bike becomes painful. Despite all the woe, its much, much better than before when it could be absolutely excruciating.

My biggest problem medically with this sort of thing is I get in very badly with many types of painkiller (as in I stop breathing) so anti imflammatories are out the door.


----------



## vickster (1 Nov 2017)

Ask for a steroid jab, seems to have sorted my pain out after 2 ops and nearly 3 years. Still don’t have full ROM but at least not much pain. Ok I am taking loads of meds but hey


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2017)

I find that a bottle of Jameson's works wonders.


----------



## Paulus (1 Nov 2017)

I am now on my last ever re-licensing block training week at work. Annual test of rules, loco refresher, safety stock loading, Track IWA course etc etc.
Six months from now----


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2017)

Paulus said:


> I am now on my last ever re-licensing block training week at work. Annual test of rules, loco refresher, safety stock loading, Track IWA course etc etc.
> Six months from now----


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> Ask for a steroid jab, seems to have sorted my pain out after 2 ops and nearly 3 years. Still don’t have full ROM but at least not much pain. Ok I am taking loads of meds but hey



I've had 3, they won't give me any more. Its improving, just slow going is all


----------



## vickster (1 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> I've had 3, they won't give me any more. Its improving, just slow going is all


Fair enough took me a year after the first op


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2017)

For some reason, I was convinced it was Saturday today.
As we were riding along the trail into Barnstaple this morning, I commented that it was very quiet for a Saturday. My missus called me a silly old sod.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> For some reason, I was convinced it was Saturday today.



You were shouting at the telly, "where the *%£& is Dickie Davies?"


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2017)

You can tell that Mrs D hasn't been here to keep tabs on me.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2017)

Sonic cleaner is the way.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> You can tell that Mrs D hasn't been here to keep tabs on me.
> 
> View attachment 381282


Have you got the can of Linklife in the oven yet?


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Sonic cleaner is the way.



I ought to get one.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> I ought to get one.



Brilliant things, but costly for a large one but even a small one is good for small parts.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2017)

I've got a parts washer, but no cleaning fluid.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> I've got a parts washer, but no cleaning fluid.


I used to use paraffin in mine.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2017)

I've used paraffin and white spirit in the past.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2017)

Blimey I thought you oldies would have been on Gunk.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Blimey I thought you oldies would have been on Gunk.


Or Jizer....


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2017)

Alas, asking at the counter for some Jizer has a different meaning these days.


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2017)

Engine bottoms end reffited.







Undertail panel, rear light and indicators fitted. The R6 arriss end has been modified and painted by myself to fit and match the bike, electrics modified, and brackets/panels home made.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2017)

Today, for the very first time in my life, I am actually glad that interest rates have gone up!


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Today, for the very first time in my life, I am actually glad that interest rates have gone up!



Bit of a mixed emotion on that one from here, I cannot remember when we paid the big one off and have not had credit for what must be 35 years. My worry is for the people already sailing close too the wind, sometimes not through their own fault.

Nice to get a bit of interest but will investments go down?


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Bit of a mixed emotion on that one from here, I cannot remember when we paid the big one off and have not had credit for what must be 35 years. My worry is for the people already sailing close too the wind, sometimes not through their own fault.
> 
> Nice to get a bit of interest but will investments go down?



It is only 0.25%, not going to make much difference, now, if we get back to the "good old days" of 15% mortgage rates, it may become very uncomfortable.


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2017)

BoldonLad said:


> It is only 0.25%, not going to make much difference, now, if we get back to the "good old days" of 15% mortgage rates, it may become very uncomfortable.



It is enough if you are already on it beyond the limit. I do just I think remember 15% luckily only on a £70,000 loan.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> I do just I think remember 15% luckily only on a £70,000 loan.


Yeah....us Baby Boomers had it easy......


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2017)

I remember my first house, £10500, £500 deposit then £114 a month, at the time I was earning £50 a week working in a factory store.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I remember my first house, £10500, £500 deposit then £114 a month, at the time I was earning £50 a week working in a factory store.


That's what we paid for our first house - 3 bed semi with garage - in Stourbridge. I'd buy that on my credit card now and pay it off at the end of the month.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> That's what we paid for our first house - 3 bed semi with garage - in Stourbridge. I'd buy that on my credit card now and pay it off at the end of the month.



Ours was an Edwardian two up and two down with a single story extention on the back containing the kitchen and bathroom, gas fires for heating and single glazing.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5024960, member: 9609"]first house was 7k when I was 21, don't think we even bothered with a proper morgage, paid it off in under a year - I had my own wagon on the road and was probably bringing in 10k which was a touch more than top line down the pit at the time. 
that very same house is now about 90k how many 21 year olds in manual work could even contemplate that now -


yeh but 0.5% I need it back up to a couple of points above inflation - don't want to have to go back out to work [/QUOTE]

Our youngest is in a council flat, can't earn enough to raise the deposit on a house, and probably would struggle to pay the mortgage if he did.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5024960, member: 9609"]....that very same house is now about 90k how many 21 year olds in manual work could even contemplate that now -
[/QUOTE]
Probably a lot, if they gave up their new cars, expensive holidays, nights out, fast food, fancy phones, expensive hobbies etc, etc.
When I bought my first house for £10500, I was earning about £3000 a year. The house price was 3.5 times my wage.
We didn't have a car for 5 years, had camping holidays on the motorbike. We had no furniture to start with; deck chairs in the lounge and an airbed to sleep on. We saved what little we could and gradually improved our lot.
The attitude is different today, everything has to be brand new and all at the same time. I've seen this with my nephew and niece - whinging about how hard things are for them, before they drive to the airport in her new VW Tiguan, or his new Vauxhall Mokka, to take another holiday in Australia or Switzerland. They cant afford to buy a house though.


----------



## Paulus (3 Nov 2017)

My first place was a 2 bedroom terraced cottage. Cost me and MrsP £26.500. We had to borrow £18000. At the time,1981, The interest rate was 16.5%. The mortgage payments at the time were £226 per month. I still have all the paperwork from the time.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2017)

I have washed the dishes. made the bed. Done the hoovering. Done some dusting. I think that is enough for today, as i don't want to overdo it now, do I ?

Our first house was a 2 bedroomed corner semi detached house that cost £7,400 back in 1974. A straight repayment mortgage cost us £64.00 per month.
At that time, i could do a weeks shopping for the princely sum of £5.00 per week.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Nov 2017)

Nostalgia.

My first buy (with Mrs BoldonLad Mk1) was a three bedroom semi detached, in 1968. 

Cost us £3,800. 

Deposit was £400, repayment mortgage over 25 years for the rest. Cannot remember exact monthly repayments, but, approximately £26/month. 

At that time, my annual gross salary was £1000/year, and Mrs BoldonLad Mk1 was on Gross of £700/year.

We had few possessions. 3 piece suite, black and white TV, Bed, were new, everything else was secondhand.

We did have an elderly car (that is one car between us) which got us to work, most weekends and some evenings were spent visiting scrap yards and/or repairing it, to keep it going.


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2017)

More work on the motorbike today. Started off freezing, half-hour later the sun was out and the sweat was dripping off me. I'm beginning to think The Day After Tomorrow is a documentary.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2017)

Result. Had a check up in MK with the shoulder surgeon, but the Hospital has phoned me to cancel because he's off sick.

So, a light post prandial snooze is in order.


----------



## derrick (7 Nov 2017)

Sorted my Wednesday ride out today, Got to get away from diy for a day.


----------



## postman (7 Nov 2017)

Retirement is deciding to go to your fave cafe in Otley,and have two lattes and an all day breakfast,it was wonderful,but i slipped off the healthy keep fit wagon.Never mind.


----------



## petek (7 Nov 2017)

First house I bought cost £23,000 freehold.
It was in Lancashire but I was stationed in Essex so went in to the local estate agents in Leigh on Sea about a mortgage.
Mortgage advisor chap says.." Sorry we can't lend you anything on this house because it will be a very short leasehold at that price." He was stunned when I told him that it was freehold. I got MIRAS tax relief on repayments as well, which was nice.


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2017)

Yay! I've just won a free carvery for two at my local. That's Sunday's lunch sorted.


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2017)

My youngest just bought his first house and put £50,000 deposit on it he also kept some of his saving back for work on it as has a sensible size nest egg for security. He saved hard since he was 12 joined the fire service as a retained at 18 and went without much of social life, two years of full time topped the money right up as again he did not spend much, he sole extravagance was a 206 for £400 which he sold 5 years later for £895 and then a Toyota Corrola which again he had for 5 years, losing £2500 on that one he now has £8,000 worth of Mazda paid for of course. This unfortunately is what the average kids have to do to get on the ladder, most of his mates could not take that journey and may never end up owning.

My first house was £29,500 in 1981, not too much as we were in business and earning quite well by then. We could have gone more expensive and looking back maybe should have done so, but I did not want big debts.

Today was spent making sawdust.


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2017)

Been out for a ride this morning and took a couple of KoMs on the way back.
Not bad considering I've recently celebrated my 63rd birthday.


----------



## screenman (8 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Been out for a ride this morning and took a couple of KoMs on the way back.
> Not bad considering I've recently celebrated my 63rd birthday.



I am not sure electric assist counts.


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> I am not sure electric assist counts.


I was on my Wilier flat bar hybrid.
I'd have blitzed them on my carbon Focus!


----------



## petek (8 Nov 2017)

I don't know how I ever found the time to go out to work.
8-hours solid MrsP has had me at it today making about 20-hours graft this week so far with more to come tomorrow.
Retire to the seaside and everybody wants to come for a visit.
That never happened when we lived in Leicester.
House guests here from tomorrow until Monday so I have been on 'spring cleaning' duties.
I bleddy hate that mop.


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2017)

petek said:


> I don't know how I ever found the time to go out to work.
> 8-hours solid MrsP has had me at it today making about 20-hours graft this week so far with more to come tomorrow.
> Retire to the seaside and everybody wants to come for a visit.
> That never happened when we lived in Leicester.
> ...


I had all that last weekend - friends down for a long weekend.
You're right about the moving to the seaside bit.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE=" friends down for a long weekend.
.[/QUOTE]

There are advantages to having no friends!


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2017)

BoldonLad said:


> There are advantages to having no friends!


Nah - I love 'em to bits!


----------



## petek (9 Nov 2017)

Houseguests arrived bringing flowers. MrsP giving them a tour of our estate and beach environs.
These two are this year's 'furthest travelled' visitors. They've come from Ascension Island which is far far away.


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2017)

petek said:


> Houseguests arrived bringing flowers. MrsP giving them a tour of our estate and beach environs.
> These two are this year's 'furthest travelled' visitors. They've come from Ascension Island which is far far away.



Blimey that is further than Ingoldmells.

Swimming for me and trip to the gym, followed by an hour in the golf course car park.

Then the worse bit blowing the leaves off and raking a looooooooong gravel driveway. How much would it costs to tarmac 500 square yards of driveway, and does Drago want to pay for it to be done.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2017)

Bike ride for me this morning, a ride over to Hatton to meet up with friends for a gossip, a pleasant 53 miles. Tomorrow after the usual shopping in the morning I have a new radiator to fit in the bathroom, the old radiator has rusted badly, and a lot of the paint has or is in the process of lifting off, it should be fun I haven't done one before.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2017)

Picking the caravan up tomorrow to give it a quick clean - off to Dartmoor for a week, or so, on Saturday.
Will dig the pub bikes out for our regular fish and chips at the local at lunch time.


----------



## Venod (9 Nov 2017)

Entertaining grandchild no 7 and waiting for grandchild no 4 to arrive from school, while Mrs Afnug picks grandchild no 6 up from school


----------



## PaulSB (10 Nov 2017)

I haven’t posted here for a long while. In April I volunteered to step up and become my cycling club’s secretary. Really enjoying the opportunity to give something back to the club by exercising some of my work skills.

60 mile ride planned for this morning followed by a meeting with a spin instructor to discuss club spin sessions.


----------



## screenman (10 Nov 2017)

Swim in an hours time at 7am gym late this afternoon and as much fun as I can make of the rest of the day.


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2017)

Managed to get a quick cut of the lawns in before we go away tomorrow.
Worked up a bit of a thirst!


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2017)

Well........they were the last two left in the shop......seemed a shame not to have them!


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2017)

Well, I was going to take the caravan down to Dartmoor yesterday, but 45mph winds put paid to that. I rang the site owner to put our arrival off for a day, as the weather forecasts showed today as being better. 
Is it B@//@€<$!
Looks like it might be backing off to 30mph after 1 o'clock, so we'll make a dash for it then. Hopefully it should be a bit calmer away from the coast.
The forecast actually looks ok for the next week or so.........but we don't believe them, do we?
Still, the site we're on has all facilities and good wifi - should be a nice chill out week; dog walking and pubbing.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2017)

Its a beautiful day here, good for a bike ride, but we've got a house full of family so I've had to put my ride back to tomorrow.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2017)

Up to the memorial in my regimental blazer, beret and medals. Nice to see the other vets, though the pompous low level officials with their in house medals and gold braid were a bit tasteless.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Up to the memorial in my regimental blazer, beret and medals. Nice to see the other vets, though the pompous low level officials with their in house medals and gold braid were a bit tasteless.


Yes - the 'Royal Standback Reserves' are always very noticeable.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2017)

It was the Queens Own Paper and Bulldog Clip Administrators. They've lost thousands of staff to paper cuts over the years.


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2017)

After all that beer and cakes at least you will have the balast on board to stop it blowing away.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2017)

Well, twas a bit wild and woolly for the first 15 miles until we turned inland, but the Eagle has landed!






Chillin' out with a beer and watching the UCI World Cup.
It's tough at the top!


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2017)

Been out working on the motorbike, listening to a play on Radio 4 about Putin. Didn't realise what a great bloke he was!


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2017)

Just been down to the other end of the village to watch a cyclo-cross, brings back good memories, I stopped doing it 15 years ago and a lot of old faces were still there. Over 80 people racing in the vets event, they tell me it was one of the smaller fields this year for Lincolnshire.


----------



## petek (12 Nov 2017)

Act of Remembrance at Parish Church this morning nice and sunny but cold. 
Been piddling down ever since though so no bike ride after lunch.
Reading the new Dan Brown 'Origin', cracks along at a fair pace.
He's a good storyteller.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2017)

Tomorrow I shall start my epic quest to find the best pie on Dartmoor.


----------



## derrick (12 Nov 2017)

Monday morning i will be lying in after a hard weekend.


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Tomorrow I shall start my epic quest to find the best pie on Dartmoor.



Easy, the biggest one.


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Easy, the biggest one.


Nope - quality over quantity for me. However, a good big 'un beats a good small 'un every time.


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2017)

Nice walk around Fingle Bridge today with an excellent meal at the pub on the bridge.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Nice walk around Fingle Bridge today with an excellent meal at the pub on the bridge.
> View attachment 383039
> View attachment 383042
> 
> ...



Cracking looking spot but... has the pub fallen off the bridge?


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2017)

I'm off out to Leeds this afternoon. Joy.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm off out to Leeds this afternoon. Joy.



Wave as you go past.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2017)

Yoga this morning, housework this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2017)

The brakes on my car are making a noise. They might be sticking a bit so a trip to the garage is needed........ I think i will take it in tomorrow as i am very busy doing sod all today.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> The brakes on my car are making a noise. They might be sticking a bit so a trip to the garage is needed........ I think i will take it in tomorrow as i am very busy doing sod all today.



Monday used to be my day for doing sod all, but my daughter in law changed her shifts, now we see them on a Sunday and I've had to stop my Sunday cycle rides and ride on Mondays instead, which is a pain as most of the cafes I use are shut Mondays.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Monday used to be my day for doing sod all, but my daughter in law changed her shifts, now we see them on a Sunday and I've had to stop my Sunday cycle rides and ride on Mondays instead, which is a pain as most of the cafes I use are shut Mondays.




To be honest, most of my days are sod all days.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2017)

Off to Exeter this morning. Will have a mooch around 'Go Outdoors' for a new walking jacket. Probably off down to the Quay afterwards, then on to somewhere nice for a spot of lunch.
Something I noticed, for the first time yesterday when in the pub having lunch, was that it was full of outdoorsie type, fit looking pensioners with dogs. Everyone there was 60+ and the car park was full of fairly new cars.
It suddenly dawned on me that I was part of the club!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Off to Exeter this morning. Will have a mooch around 'Go Outdoors' for a new walking jacket. Probably off down to the Quay afterwards, then on to somewhere nice for a spot of lunch.
> Something I noticed, for the first time yesterday when in the pub having lunch, was that it was full of outdoorsie type, fit looking pensioners with dogs. Everyone there was 60+ and the car park was full of fairly new cars.
> It suddenly dawned on me that I was part of the club!




That reminds me. My mother was complaining one day. She said she went into the post office, and she had to hang around behind some old fuddy duddy pensioners, who were standing around yacking about rubbish to each other, and taking up space. She said she didn't have time to waste like that.

She was 80 years old at the time, and waiting to collect her pension. She didn't relate to them at all.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2017)

Is she sure she hadn't wandered into Home base?


----------



## Venod (14 Nov 2017)

Yesterday the boiler didn't start, its usually a a synchronous motor in a diverter valve that falls, but all was well, and the boiler was getting a signal to switch on, so I took the front of for further investigation, the flue output fan was a bit stiff, so I took it off, it gets very hot at the top of the boiler and the very small grub screw holding the fan to the motor shaft was going nowhere, so I squirted GT85 round the bearings and freed it of, the bearings need changing but can't get it to bits, the fan that fits the top of motor had become brittle and was laying in two halves inside the cover, so in best Blue Peter tradition I made a replacement out of an old computer CPU cooling fan stuck to a bit of rubber hose from the injection system of the lads Seat Cupra, anyway put it all back together and we now have heat and water.
I looked for a replacement online, the genuine one comes in at over £200 ! fortunately it seems to be a common problem and I found one on eBay for £46, if I could have got the fan of the shaft the bearings would have been pence.
Its lasted 18 years which from what I have read is 8 years above average, Mrs Afnug says its because I am tight with the heating and it hasn't had its full use, she may be correct.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Is she sure she hadn't wandered into Home base?


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Off to Exeter this morning. Will have a mooch around 'Go Outdoors' for a new walking jacket. Probably off down to the Quay afterwards, then on to somewhere nice for a spot of lunch.
> Something I noticed, for the first time yesterday when in the pub having lunch, was that it was full of outdoorsie type, fit looking pensioners with dogs. Everyone there was 60+ and the car park was full of fairly new cars.
> It suddenly dawned on me that I was part of the club!



You could add that one to the things kids may not know topic. The silver dollar is getting tighter for many, pensions less generous.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2017)

There still seems to be plenty of silver dollars for I phones and other unnecessary consumer tat.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> There still seems to be plenty of silver dollars for I phones and other unnecessary consumer tat.



I agree, but not everyone has them. Even the chaps in your old job I doubt will do as well as you did.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2017)

Every house I went in as a copper, no matter how deprived the family, no matter how few rooms had carpets, no matter how many needles littered the place, no matter how deep in dog guano the floor was, every single one had a TV of at least 42" and the latest games console.

There's always money to buy crap today, so I tend not to listen when people complain there's no money for essentials tomorrow.


----------



## delb0y (14 Nov 2017)

The golden age is now looking a little more silver. And probably even a little tarnished by the time I get there. I suspect those following reasonably closely (i.e. ten/fifteen years) might just about scrape a new bronze age. Beyond that I suspect folks are thinking they may as well blow the money on living now because there's no way they can save up enough for jam tomorrow. To mix my metaphors.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2017)

Then they create the very destiny they dread.


----------



## Venod (14 Nov 2017)

I ordered a replacement fan yesterday afternoon for the boiler, it arrived this morning, now fitted and a lot quieter than the old one with worn out bearings.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2017)

My car is booked in for tomorrow morning. I am going to have to slum it with the unwashed masses and get the bus home. Bloody hell, its been a long time since i had to do that.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> My car is booked in for tomorrow morning. I am going to have to slum it with the unwashed masses and get the bus home. Bloody hell, its been a long time since i had to do that.



Stick your bike in the boot and cycle home.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Stick your bike in the boot and cycle home.



I was thinking of doing that, but if Mr WD decides to come as well, then the bus it is.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Every house I went in as a copper, no matter how deprived the family, no matter how few rooms had carpets, no matter how many needles littered the place, no matter how deep in dog guano the floor was, every single one had a TV of at least 42" and the latest games console.
> 
> There's always money to buy crap today, so I tend not to listen when people complain there's no money for essentials tomorrow.



But it is the people that are not in that state that may have the problem.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2017)

First good pie of the week. Steak and kidney at the Highwayman. 8/10.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> There still seems to be plenty of silver dollars for I phones and other unnecessary consumer tat.



The silver dollar in the motor trade refers to people with good pensions.


----------



## petek (14 Nov 2017)

MrsP and I both have good occupational pensions and I went on the State Pension this year, which was nice.
Thing is though, prices are creeping up so one has to be careful.
It's high time that interest rates for savers went up a tad.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2017)

petek said:


> MrsP and I both have good occupational pensions and I went on the State Pension this year, which was nice.
> Thing is though, prices are creeping up so one has to be careful.
> It's high time that interest rates for savers went up a tad.



That could hurt people who have a mortgage.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> First good pie of the week. Steak and kidney at the Highwayman. 8/10.
> View attachment 383097


----------



## petek (14 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> That could hurt people who have a mortgage.


Indeed it might.
Swings and roundabouts innit?
We're mortgage free savers.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2017)

petek said:


> Indeed it might.
> Swings and roundabouts innit?
> We're mortgage free savers.



I have been for year's, but I would not not like others to suffer though.

Do you know what you are saving for?


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2017)

Today I refitted the FZR fuel pump that I'd painstakingly refurbished.






Some some sweet Good ridge hoses slipped in.






I'm knackered now. Need the rest of the day off.


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2017)

Had a good swim first thing, and 30 minutes in the gym, currently chilling and off to the physio at 12.45 a late lunch with the much better half ( is that allowed) and a turbo session later. Life is great.

Now if only I can figure out how to get a square hole from end to end through a 20 inch long wooden round piece wood.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2017)

I was hoping to have a sod all day today but alas, my car might be ready. New bisks and brake pads needed, so i may well have to get on a bus later to collect it, and its hissing down as well.


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2017)

If memory serves they were a bargain from Aldi! They're decent bits of kit that have seen much use.


----------



## petek (16 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> I have been for year's, but I would not not like others to suffer though.
> 
> Do you know what you are saving for?


You'd need to ask MrsP.
I see my role as 'spending'.

Thing is when interest rates rise the banks put it straight onto mortgages but it never goes onto savings nearly as fast.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2017)

Now that i have my car back, i can have a doing sod all day or at least whats left of it.


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2017)

The police found it then, Welshy?


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2017)

Nice walk around Fernworthy Reservoir this morning, followed up with pasty, chips and a couple of pints of Otter Autumn Ale.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2017)

Very nice walk around Belever Forest on Dartmoor today, followed by a good lunch at the Plume of Feathers at Princetown.
Debating when to go home at the moment, but the weather looks like holding out for a few days, so we will make the most of it. Might go back Tuesday/Wednesday.













Haytor in the distance.











Too nice a day to be working!


----------



## gavroche (17 Nov 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> I was thinking of doing that, but if Mr WD decides to come as well, then the bus it is.


Stick two bikes in the boot then.


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2017)

Came back a day early as the weather is on the turn this week.
Still, we've managed 53 nights in the van this year so far.
Thorough clean of the caravan today, then taking it down to storage.
May well have a long weekend away in December if the weather looks fine.


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2017)

We have done 45 away so far this year, not all in the van. There are more to come before the year is finished.


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> We have done 45 away so far this year, not all in the van. There are more to come before the year is finished.


On top of the 53 nights in the van we've done about 20 nights away without it, mainly up country visiting mates.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> The police found it then, Welshy?



Hehe. Up on the old housebricks?


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2017)

oldfatfool said:


> As a follow on from the retirement thread, how much do you need to be 'comfy?' Are you peeps spending more or less than anticipated? If you are taking advantage of a drawdown pension rather than an annuity is your pot dwindling faster than expected?
> 
> We lead a modest lifestyle and excluding capital expenditure (new cars, caravan, foriegn trip) reckon £20k pa should be enough is this realistic? With 2 of us oap should be at least £16k from the state, and with a defined pension taking us above this any private pension can therefore be used to fund early retirement, is this a dangerous tactic? And how big a private pension plot would you consider enough to fund 12 years with a seperate income of £10k pa available tax free?



How much do you need?
Probably a lot less than you think.
£20k is doable on a modest lifestyle - providing that you enter retirement with absolutely no debts, mortgage etc.
You might want to get a proper estimate on your state pensions - £8000 a piece sounds a bit high to me. Make sure you haven't been 'opted out' at sometime during your working career. This happened to me, unknowingly, whilst in the Civil Service. My current state pension forecast is £6500 pa.


----------



## Spinney (20 Nov 2017)

*Mod note*: there is a separate thread just about retirement finances here.


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2017)

Spinney said:


> *Mod note*: there is a separate thread just about retirement finances here.





Dirk said:


> A thread specially for 'persons of leisure' and independent means, or those with aspirations.
> How do you while away those lazy days?
> *How do you cope financially?*
> When did you retire?
> ...


I would have thought it was already covered.


----------



## derrick (20 Nov 2017)

Having a lazy day after my 112 miles of riding over the weekend, might even go down to the local for a pint.


----------



## Spinney (20 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> I would have thought it was already covered.


The point was, that anything about finances would get lost in all the other comments here, now the thread is 94 pages long, and people are posting about many other aspects (as derrick has just done).
As the OP in the other thread has a specific question, it will be easier to discuss in its own thread.


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2017)

Spinney said:


> The point was, that anything about finances would get lost in all the other comments here, now the thread is 94 pages long, and people are posting about many other aspects (as derrick has just done).
> As the OP in the other thread has a specific question, it will be easier to discuss in its own thread.


There have already been several discussion within this thread about finances. It was not thought necessary to start another thread for those. I don't see why this new one is any different.


----------



## Spinney (20 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> There have already been several discussion within this thread about finances. It was not thought necessary to start another thread for those. I don't see why this new one is any different.


Because it was brought to my notice, that's all. At the end of the day, does it _really_ matter?


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2017)

Got in my first bike ride for a week today, 56 miles out to Wellesbourne Airfield , not a nice morning for a bike ride, I was a tad damp when I got home. Yoga and housework for tomorrow.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I was a tad damp when I got home.



Paging @Fnaar.


----------



## Lee_M (22 Nov 2017)

Last day today!

I've been working 1 day per week for most of this year but finally decided enough is enough as we weren't actually achieving anything, and whilst the money is good the demoralising effect just got too much.

So here's hoping at 56 that I can now find enough things to fill my days without emptying my savings


----------



## derrick (22 Nov 2017)

I like to work a couple of days a week,


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2017)

Lee_M said:


> Last day today!
> 
> I've been working 1 day per week for most of this year but finally decided enough is enough as we weren't actually achieving anything, and whilst the money is good the demoralising effect just got too much.
> 
> So here's hoping at 56 that I can now find enough things to fill my days without emptying my savings


You'll be fine.
In a couple of months you'll wonder why you ever went to work.


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2017)

Well.......done it again.
Friday is fish and chips down the local. Get undercharged every time.
Today.....3 pints and 3 halves of Exmoor Gold (£3.80 a pint), 2 x F&C = £20.40.
It's always £20.40 whatever we have!!!
Not complaining, mind.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Well.......done it again.
> Friday is fish and chips down the local. Get undercharged every time.
> Today.....3 pints and 3 halves of Exmoor Gold (£3.80 a pint), 2 x F&C = £20.40.
> It's always £20.40 whatever we have!!!
> Not complaining, mind.



You mean you don't own up?


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You mean you don't own up?


I just let 'em get on with it. I'm just a poor pensioner, not a business consultant.


----------



## Banjo (27 Nov 2017)

From April fools day next year (quite apt) I will be one of you lot ☺
Bit scary but have done sums and we can survive and have enough to enjoy life just...

Seen too many in my line of work not get great retirements so I am taking the hit and going at 60.

Worked out we can live ok but also intend to run a part time business to keep brain cells alive and increase income.

Havent slept building up to telling the firm now Cant wait.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Nov 2017)

Banjo said:


> From April fools day next year (quite apt) I will be one of you lot ☺
> Bit scary but have done sums and we can survive and have enough to enjoy life just...
> 
> Seen too many in my line of work not get great retirements so I am taking the hit and going at 60.
> ...



Enjoy!


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2017)

Banjo said:


> From April fools day next year (quite apt) I will be one of you lot ☺
> Bit scary but have done sums and we can survive and have enough to enjoy life just...
> 
> Seen too many in my line of work not get great retirements so I am taking the hit and going at 60.
> ...


Well done you!
Bet you can't wait.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2017)

Banjo said:


> From April fools day next year (quite apt) I will be one of you lot ☺
> Bit scary but have done sums and we can survive and have enough to enjoy life just...
> 
> Seen too many in my line of work not get great retirements so I am taking the hit and going at 60.
> ...




Good luck. I hope you enjoy your retirement.


----------



## screenman (27 Nov 2017)

Banjo said:


> From April fools day next year (quite apt) I will be one of you lot ☺
> Bit scary but have done sums and we can survive and have enough to enjoy life just...
> 
> Seen too many in my line of work not get great retirements so I am taking the hit and going at 60.
> ...



What sort of business?


----------



## Banjo (27 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> What sort of business?


Possibly small job plumbing.Not worth paying all the fees and exams for gas registration but hopefully can pick up odd jobs leaks, bogs that dont flush etc.

Only wish to work about 3 days per week max.


----------



## screenman (27 Nov 2017)

Banjo said:


> Possibly small job plumbing.Not worth paying all the fees and exams for gas registration but hopefully can pick up odd jobs leaks, bogs that dont flush etc.
> 
> Only wish to work about 3 days per week max.



Blimey you do that on this section and they will be saying you have not retired. Great idea and with some advertising and a quality reliable service should take off.


----------



## Banjo (27 Nov 2017)

Well maybe 2 and a half days


----------



## screenman (27 Nov 2017)

Banjo said:


> Well maybe 2 and a half days



1/2 an hour and they will not let you off.


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> 1/2 an hour and they will not let you off.


Too bloody true mate - don't want any closet workies infiltrating this thread!


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2017)

Beautiful day here in North Devon. Off out for a steady 20 miler with missus. Nice cup of coffee at Fremington Quay should hit the spot.
Taking the doggie for a stroll along Saunton Sands afterwards, then a spot of lunch somewhere nice.
It's days like this that I pity the workies.


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2017)

Been out to give the car a quick wash and leather, get that nasty corrosive salt off it. Then it started to snow.


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2017)

Playing around in my nice warm workshop, well I was until I stopped for a coffee, once this is finished I am going back to do some more playing in my nice warm workshop. Being creative, I love it.


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2017)

That is another dent mans attempt at a repair.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2017)

I'm going to be taking my good lady for lunch shortly, our trip to the local club has been postponed as my Good Lady doesn't feel up to it. But she is getting better and has improved a lot since the weekend.


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Been out to give the car a quick wash and leather, get that nasty corrosive salt off it. Then it started to snow.


Snow?!!


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2017)

Aye lad, snow.


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Aye lad, snow.


Don't get much of that 'ere...very rare event!
They get it inland and up on the moor, but very little on the coast.


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Aye lad, snow.



Are you sure it is not freezing rain?


----------



## SteveF (29 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Are you sure it is not freezing rain?


Or dandruff?


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I'm off for a contact lens appointment at 2.00 p.m.



So you should, see us later.


----------



## postman (29 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I'm off for a contact lens appointment at 2.00 p.m.





screenman said:


> So you should, see us later.




Then the Dentist at 2-30,well someone had to,i'll get my coat.


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2017)

I suppose a passing airliner could have been cleaning out their freezer.


----------



## Venod (29 Nov 2017)

Being up The Stelvio climb this morning (on the Turbo) 2hrs 45 mins, 16 mile of climbing, 48 hairpins, buckets of sweat lost.


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2017)

Been for a 'quiet' walk over Braunton Burrows.
Got overtaken by army Snow Cats, MAN 6 x 6 carriers & Land Rovers.
Buzzed by two Herkybirds and deafened by hovercraft on the estuary!
Peaceful in the countryside? Pah!


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2017)

Afnug said:


> Being up The Stelvio climb this morning (on the Turbo) 2hrs 45 mins, 16 mile of climbing, 48 hairpins, buckets of sweat lost.



Is it snowing up there?


----------



## Venod (29 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Is it snowing up there?



There was snow on the peaks but it was lovely and sunny and no wind and a good selection of music.


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2017)

What a change from yesterday!
Overcast, cold and showers.
Went out for a hilly 20 miles with a pal on our hybrids. Got caught out in a heavy shower on the way back and drip dried in the cafe.
Got back and the sun's come out!
Quick lunch and then doggie walking on the beach.


----------



## screenman (30 Nov 2017)

Nice 3k swim in a warm pool, like Dirk though I did get wet.


----------



## oldfatfool (30 Nov 2017)

Drago said:


> Aye lad, snow.


That will be why R2 was saying Larnden was coming to a swifter standstill than usual


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2017)

Off in a mo for a roundabout 5 mile walk to my local, where we have won a free Sunday lunch for two.


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2017)

Any tips on how to write the retirement letter? I will have to give 12 weeks notice, and I plan to go towards the end of April, so it is time to start thinking of the wording. I would be putting the letter in at the end of January, start of February time. I have never had to write a resignation/retirement letter before as this is the only career I have ever had.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2017)

Paulus said:


> Any tips on how to write the retirement letter? I will have to give 12 weeks notice, and I plan to go towards the end of April, so it is time to start thinking of the wording. I would be putting the letter in at the end of January, start of February time. I have never had to write a resignation/retirement letter before as this is the only career I have ever had.


Can't help you with that one, I'm afraid. Being ex Civil Service, I just had to notify HR of my intended retirement date.


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2017)

HR told me I was being retired, never had to ask.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Dec 2017)

I seem to recall I told them the lunatics had taken over the asylum and that I had more important things to do with my time.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> Off in a mo for a roundabout 5 mile walk to my local, where we have won a free Sunday lunch for two.









Very nice for a freebie.
Walked 6.1 miles, the long way around, to my local and back.


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2017)

Photos of ones lunch? That's the sort of thing one expects to see on Facebook.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Photos of ones lunch? That's the sort of thing one expects to see on Facebook.


Facebook? What's that, your Honour?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 385819
> 
> 
> Very nice for a freebie.
> Walked 6.1 miles, the long way around, to my local and back.



Where's the gravy?


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Where's the gravy?


On top of the meat and under the veg.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2017)

Sometimes i would love to be able to hibernate. Just pull the duvet up over my head and have a sign on the headboard saying "do not disturb until March".


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Sometimes i would love to be able to hibernate. Just pull the duvet up over my head and have a sign on the headboard saying "do not disturb until March".


Me too. Never did 'do' winter.


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> Me too. Never did 'do' winter.



Do you need to do winter? Can you not clear off to warmer weather when you retire.


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2017)

This morning I'm taking Lemmy and Gaylord into town to see an old boy I know. He doesn't get out much, and he loves the dogs. Lemmy adores him too.

Gotta do ones bit to keep an old soldier smiling. I'll be an old soldier myself one day.


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> Do you need to do winter? Can you not clear off to warmer weather when you retire.


Could do, but I like the comforts and convenience of home.
Generally speaking, the climate here on the Devon coast is fairly benign compared to a lot of the UK. Haven't seen snow on the ground here for over 5 years, so the cycling doesn't really get affected. It's the short days that I find can be depressing.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> On top of the meat and under the veg.



@Dirk. That'll be me then for not seeing it - I'm a greedy bugger for gravy and like my plate swamped with the stuff. Has to be stand a spoon up in it thick too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> This morning I'm taking Lemmy and Gaylord into town to see an old boy I know. He doesn't get out much, and he loves the dogs. Lemmy adores him too.
> 
> Gotta do ones bit to keep an old soldier smiling. I'll be an old soldier myself one day.



When's 'old'? My GP says the practice she works in considers their patients old when they hit 70.

Anyone think/know anything different?


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> When's 'old'? My GP says the practice she works in considers their patients old when they hit 70.
> 
> Anyone think/know anything different?


60 is the new 40.
I reckon 'old' is over 80.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> 60 is the new 40.
> I reckon 'old' is over 80.



Oh goody, I prefer your view to that of my GP's! I'm still a youngster for another 19 years.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2017)

I agree. Def 80 is errrrr older.


----------



## derrick (4 Dec 2017)

Decorating again,


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> When's 'old'? My GP says the practice she works in considers their patients old when they hit 70.
> 
> Anyone think/know anything different?


I am 70 and I am definitely not erh uhm...............what was this thread about ?


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh goody, I prefer your view to that of my GP's! I'm still a youngster for another 19 years.


16 and a bit for me.
My regular cycling buddy is 73 and fit as a flea. Gives me a good run for my money!


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> 60 is the new 40.
> I reckon 'old' is over 80.



I'm 66 next week, I'm not old yet.


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> When's 'old'? My GP says the practice she works in considers their patients old when they hit 70.
> 
> Anyone think/know anything different?


Not to be encouraged - leads to an increase in 'what do you expect at your age' diagnoses, and 'at your age not many people are ......' etc etc etc. The label isn't helpful. Likewise 'pensioner'.


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2017)

I'm a pensioner. I love the reactions on peoples faces when I tell them.


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2017)

I love the winter. Man v Nature and all that.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> I love the winter. Man v Nature and all that.




Or not.


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> I love the winter. Man v Nature and all that.


Don’t you live near Milton Keynes? Hardly Anchorage


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm a pensioner. I love the reactions on peoples faces when I tell them.


- yes it was fun when I was 50, but no one has to ask now


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm a pensioner. I love the reactions on peoples faces when I tell them.


Me too. Most people think I'm at least 10 years younger than I am. Some are quite shocked when they have been whinging about age related issues and they suddenly realise that I'm probably 5 years older than they are.


----------



## Venod (4 Dec 2017)

One of the most satisfying things about being an old git is taking a Strava KOM of a whipersnapper even getting an assist from a strong tailwind doesn't diminish the joy.


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2017)

Telling people I have not had a job for over 40 years gets a reaction.


----------



## derrick (4 Dec 2017)

I like it when people say to me, they hope they can do what i do when they reach my age.


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2017)

derrick said:


> I like it when people say to me, they hope they can do what i do when they reach my age.


The sorry thing is, I don't reckon a lot of young 'uns will reach retirement age, judging by the number of overweight, unfit, 20, 30 and 40 year olds around.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> Telling people I have not had a job for over 40 years gets a reaction.



Telling people I had a heart attack last year and I've got 5 stents holding my arteries open often gets a reaction.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> The sorry thing is, I don't reckon a lot of young 'uns will reach retirement age, judging by the number of overweight, unfit, 20, 30 and 40 year olds around.



I recon thats very sad.


----------



## petek (4 Dec 2017)

Being relative newcomers to a 'retirement area' MrsP and I are sometimes called 'Young' by those who have lived here a while.
Which is nice.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2017)

Thats now a hundred pages on retirement, keep it up people.


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> I recon thats very sad.


But probably true.......


----------



## derrick (4 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Thats now a hundred pages on retirement, keep it up people.


This should keep going for a few more years.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Dec 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> When's 'old'? My GP says the practice she works in considers their patients old when they hit 70.
> 
> Anyone think/know anything different?



Recently, when in the pub, with my "drinking buddy" (age 76, to my 70), his son (45) arrived, and, in conversation mentioned that a mutual acquaintance had died. "well, he had good run, he was 81", said, the youngster of 45. I pointed out to him, from OUR side of the table, 81 was NOT old!

In short, the older you get, the more you find that "old" recedes into the distance (IMHO)


----------



## pjd57 (4 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Thats now a hundred pages on retirement, keep it up people.


Loads of time to post $hite on here !


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2017)

Highlight of 4 days in Twickenham was seeing about a 100 cyclists ride past dressed as Santa's.


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2017)

Or the same one a hundred times?


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Or the same one a hundred times?



Nope.


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2017)

Just got back from a 25 miler on the hybrid with my cycling buddy.
The lanes are very mucky at the moment - bike was filthy when I got back, so it was a quick MucOff and hosepipe job followed by a spray over with GT 85. Good to go again!
Quick lunch, then off out for a long doggie walk over Braunton Burrows.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2017)

Its in Coventry today, I'm looking forward to Xmas dinner with the yoga ladies later.


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2017)

Going up country tomorrow for the annual pre Christmas family and friend 'do's'.
Forecasting heavy snow in Worcestershire!
Should be an interesting trip.


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2017)

Going to get into hiking. Planning a walkie with lemmy for next week, snowdrifts permitting.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2017)

I've had an excellent Xmas dinner with the yoga ladies.


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2017)

Low calorie pudding, perfect.

Which one is you Dave?


----------



## Lee_M (8 Dec 2017)

A week I to my new retirement and so far I've done no cycling

On the other hand I've been to the cinema loads!


----------



## pawl (9 Dec 2017)

Lee_M said:


> A week I to my new retirement and so far I've done no cycling
> 
> On the other hand I've been to the cinema loads![/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2017)

Back home after a long weekend away up country. Brrrrr! 8 inches of snow in Redditch and I was unable to get into Birmingham to make a visit there. Glad I don't have to worry about getting to work anymore.
Still, had a couple of very pleasant snowy pub walks - almost felt Christmassy.
Missed a 7 car pile up on the M5 by about 30 seconds on the way back!


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2017)

Todays yoga class was the last one this year, it was followed by coffee and mince pies. I also got most of my Xmas shopping done and spent most of the afternoon writing cards and wrapping presents.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2017)

Spent much of the day in the warm supping single malt. Staggered outside to walk the dog and I'm really narked at the number of selfish eejuts that have cleared access to their drive ways but left the pile of snow blocking the footpath. Inconsiderate, lazy, ba[next 13 paragraphs of foulest abuse and threats deleted by mods]


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Spent much of the day in the warm supping single malt. Staggered outside to walk the dog and I'm really narked at the number of selfish eejuts that have cleared access to their drive ways but left the pile of snow blocking the footpath. Inconsiderate, lazy, ba[next 13 paragraphs of foulest abuse and threats deleted by mods]



I noticed something similar at the church hall where we do yoga this morning, someone had cleared a pathway for people to walk across the car park and dumped the snow in the entrance to the car park no one could drive in.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2017)

But the Lord will provide!


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2017)

Come back home and I've now got a sore throat!
It ain't healthy oop North!


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2017)

You need a large dose of the single malt Laphroaig throat medicine.


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> You need a large dose of the single malt Laphroaig throat medicine.


I've got a litre bottle of Jamesons......that should do the trick.


----------



## derrick (12 Dec 2017)

Finally a night in, the weekend started Thursday evening in the Indian restraint then on to the pub, Friday was the usual night in the pub, Saturday was spent in the pub. Sunday we thought we would go and do a bit of Christmas shopping. got a phone call from a mate, him and his missus were in the pub, would we care to join them, how could we refuse. Then Monday i got a call from a mate, Said he was dropping his wife of for a Christmas do, just down our road. he did not want to go back home, so it was in the pub again, but i only had two, Now i need a couple of days off, then it all starts again this Thursday,


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2017)

Yay! It's Friday!*





*Workies can have that one on me.


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2017)

Boo, its Friday. That means the workies will soon be cluttering the place up and ruining the weekend moaning about Monday.

I've just tried going for a run with the dog. After 59 metres of slipping and sliding it became a very tiptoey walking instead.


----------



## derrick (15 Dec 2017)

The weekend is here again.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2017)

Here. Everyday is the weekend


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2017)

Been for a 4 mile walk, to my local and back, for fish & chips and 3 pints of Ice Witch.
Very satisfying. I am a contented man.


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2017)

Feel a bit queasy, I think I'm heading for one of my vertigo attacks. Straight on the tablets, hoping I can head it off before it gets bad


----------



## alicat (16 Dec 2017)

Hooray, it's Saturday! Off out to clutter the place up.


----------



## screenman (16 Dec 2017)

Off to Spoons for brekkie, life is great.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Dec 2017)

My mate Mick retired 2 weeks ago. The first week was spent in Northern Ireland visiting relations. So his first Monday on his local patch he had to go to Scotsdales garden centre in Cambridge...... I visit fairly regularly for bits & bobs for WORK (I hope that hurt in big letters) and I moan about the hordes of pensioners wandering aimlessly, smelling of lavender and wee. They decided to have lunch there and his wife had the 'we'll take a photo and send it to Dave to wind him up' idea.

Guess what?

They couldn't get a seat as it was 100% full of old biddys!


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2017)

Had a lay in, awoke feeling fine. Huzzah! Will keep the tablets to hand for the next few days though.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2017)

Been into town this morning.
Blimmin' well full of Workies rushing around and panic buying stuff.
Why don't they go on a Monday morning? It's so much quieter then.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Dec 2017)

We have discussed getting a dog when we retire, TVC knows what he would like but the decision isn't quite so easy for me, I love pretty much every breed.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We have discussed getting a dog when we retire, TVC knows what he would like but the decision isn't quite so easy for me, I love pretty much every breed.


Get something that's hardy and easily manageable. Don't go for pedigrees with known problems. A good mongrel mutt from the Dogs Trust might be your best bet.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> Get something that's hardy and easily manageable. Don't go for pedigrees with known problems. A good mongrel mutt from the Dogs Trust might be your best bet.



We both like labradors so they are at the top of the list. Many years ago my folks gt a dog from the RSPCA, after only a couple of days it had horrendous diarhoea so took him to the vets. Turned out he was so ill they had to have him put to sleep, somehow the staff at the centre missed the blood stained mess so I am hesitant to be honest, I know that sounds bad. On the other hand I would like a rescue dog, we will see when we get there, only about another 19/20 years to decide.


----------



## DCLane (16 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We both like labradors so they are at the top of the list. Many years ago my folks gt a dog from the RSPCA, after only a couple of days it had horrendous diarhoea so took him to the vets. Turned out he was so ill they had to have him put to sleep, somehow the staff at the centre missed the blood stained mess so I am hesitant to be honest, I know that sounds bad. On the other hand I would like a rescue dog, we will see when we get there, only about another 19/20 years to decide.



Son no. 1's first cat from the RSPCA was supposed to be fully-grown and had to have it's tail removed by them, although with no paperwork. It went missing about 3 months after we got it; 5 months later the cat was found and was about twice the size - they'd got us to adopt a Manx kitten 

However the second cat we got - 4 1/2 months after the first disappeared  - has been fine, so the RSPCA was half-honest with us.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2017)

Just checking weather forecast for next weekend. If it holds out, I might just hitch the van up and disappear into the depths of Dartmoor for Christmas.


----------



## screenman (18 Dec 2017)

Back home after an hour in the pool, the sun is out and so will the bike be later this morning.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2017)

Taken the plunge and booked the van onto a CL on Dartmoor for 5 nights, starting Friday.
Missus has got a small Xmas tree and twinkly lights for the van, I've got a stock of red wine and beer.
That will make 57 nights in the caravan this year.


----------



## screenman (18 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> Taken the plunge and booked the van onto a CL on Dartmoor for 5 nights, starting Friday.
> Missus has got a small Xmas tree and twinkly lights for the van, I've got a stock of red wine and beer.
> That will make 57 nights in the caravan this year.



I am pleased to see you enjoying retirement, good on you.


----------



## Drago (18 Dec 2017)

Didn't sleep terribly well last night, and feeling a bit out of sorts today.


----------



## Lee_M (18 Dec 2017)

went on our club christmas sociall ride yesterday "we never leave anyone behind", and had a horrendous time and bonked halfway round. 

made it to the coffee stop and had a break and then set off home.
Got dropped on the last big hill and abandoned and rode the last 12 miles on my own. mentioned it on our club FB page and got a kicking for being negative.

merry christmas everyone :-(


----------



## screenman (18 Dec 2017)

Lee_M said:


> went on our club christmas sociall ride yesterday "we never leave anyone behind", and had a horrendous time and bonked halfway round.
> 
> made it to the coffee stop and had a break and then set off home.
> Got dropped on the last big hill and abandoned and rode the last 12 miles on my own. mentioned it on our club FB page and got a kicking for being negative.
> ...



You should have gone out with the other group, they were a great bunch.


----------



## Lee_M (20 Dec 2017)

Went on another club ride today. Much better than Sundays. Except we had a coming together and I am now nursing torn ligaments in my knee and ankle.

Not been a good week for retired cycling!


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2017)

I spent most of the morning giving the turbo a thrashing, then in the afternoon I took my Good Lady down the club had a gossip and played bingo with the rest of the pensioners. Tomorrow I'm out on my bike.


----------



## The Jogger (21 Dec 2017)

Yesterday was an my last Tai Chi for beginners for 2017, I think I will be on the beginners course for the whole of 2018


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2017)

Today I did not go swimming for the first Thursday in a very long time, Spoons has my brekkie ready and a day out with my better half awaits.

Reason for not swimming, late night out tonight with a 30 mile drive home, so thought I should have a couple of extra hours in bed. Still been awake since before 5 so that did not go to plan.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Dec 2017)

Just thought I'd let you know I'm still in work.
I'm monitoring this thread though.....


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Just thought I'd let you know I'm still in work.
> I'm monitoring this thread though.....



Please, come and join us.


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Just thought I'd let you know I'm still in work.
> I'm monitoring this thread though.....



Watch your language!


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2017)

Think I might get up in a bit and take the doggie down the beach.


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> Think I might get up in a bit and take the doggie down the beach.



You have missed half of the day and the dog has performed on the carpet.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Please, come and join us.



I’m working on it!


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> You have missed half of the day and the dog has performed on the carpet.


Depends which half you mean......


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> Depends which half you mean......



The third half.


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2017)

The Eagle has landed.....


----------



## colly (24 Dec 2017)

As of Friday night I have joined the ranks of the retired. (well semi-retired at least)
I delivered two completed jobs late afternoon /early evening and that is (almost) that. Nothing planned for January at all. 
I promised Mrs Colly I would ease up over a year ago and I intended gardually working less and less as the year went on. 
Not quite that simple. I have been as busy this year as ever I was and that's despite cancelling all my advertising something like 18 months ago. I have turned away loads of work and effectively 'given' work to other guys in the same game as me. 
It will be a shock to the system tbh, not having to get up and out everyday sorting through who needs to be called, chased up, what needs collecting/delivering who needs to be seen and most importantly of all getting the actual work done. 
I am used to, as of necessity, starting early and finishing late and being self employed it's never been like I have ever been able to rely on anyone else to do it for me. If I didn't do it it simply didn't get done. 
No complaints though I chose to be self employed and for the most part I loved it. I liked my work, got satisfaction from seeing a job well turned out and my customers appreciating what I had done for them. 
The hardest part of scaling back was telling people I would not be able, or didn't want, to do the work and pointing them elsewhere. For 30 plus years enquiries were like gold dust. Not rare, but each one was valuable, not to be ignored. So turning my back on them I have found really difficult. 
Anyone who works for themselves knows that the last enquiry you received might well be the last one for weeks, possibly months and so saying 'yes' becomes a habit bourne of necessity. One reason I started early and finished late a lot of the time.

I can't afford to just give up completely though and so managing the the fewer number of jobs and the kinds of jobs I want to do will be challenging.
A year ago I did intend to run things down but it never worked. I know if I say I will work maybe 1 or 2 days a week that won't work. I will have work in or promised back and I know the urge to just get on and do it will make the working week expand and before I know it I will be spending 4 or 5 days a week working. Or worse yet I will be starting late and finishing early and hence taking all week to do something that should really only take a couple of days. 
So I will try to make things work by making it one week a month. If it takes a little longer so be it but I am determined to get out of the constant cycle of always having to be somewhere, or needing to speak to someone, or working to a deadline.
I would be interested to know of any other self employed people who have managed to go from working flat out to just doing a bit now and then. How did you manage it?

My plans for 'things to do' aren't really set in stone or even formulated but I do have other interests, cycling being one of them. This past 2 or 3 years I have cycled less than ever since I started riding a bike again in my 40's. I plan to change that as of now. I might even, I say even, get on here a bit more.

Me and Mrs Colly will have more time together which depending on you point of view and personal relationships could be a good thing or a nightmare.
For me, us, it will be good. More lunches out with friends, more travelling, more visiting places we take a fancy to. New challenges to meet and fresh horizons. 

So...................here's to the future !


----------



## alicat (24 Dec 2017)

Well done, Colly. What line of work are you in?


----------



## colly (24 Dec 2017)

alicat said:


> Well done, Colly. What line of work are you in?



I was, still am I guess, an upholsterer. Recovers, repairs etc. never made new stuff except on the odd occasion. Occasionally bar or pub work but I worked mainly alone and so bigger jobs were for the most part not my scope.


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2017)

Got back from Dartmoor yesterday. Had a great time, apart from the weather but there wasn't much we could do about that. Plenty of doggie walks, country pubbing and chilling in the van.
Had to clean the van down this morning, prior to taking it to storage for a month or two. The roads were shitey and the van was filthy. Thought I'd try a different cleaning method today, so I hosed it down then sprayed it with a whole container of Poundlands Bike Cleaner (Muc Off sort of thing but £1), brushed it in and left it for a few minutes, then hosed it off again. I must say that the results were pretty good and a lot less effort than I normally take. This might become my preferred quick cleaning method.


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2017)

colly said:


> As of Friday night I have joined the ranks of the retired. (well semi-retired at least)
> I delivered two completed jobs late afternoon /early evening and that is (almost) that. Nothing planned for January at all.
> I promised Mrs Colly I would ease up over a year ago and I intended gardually working less and less as the year went on.
> Not quite that simple. I have been as busy this year as ever I was and that's despite cancelling all my advertising something like 18 months ago. I have turned away loads of work and effectively 'given' work to other guys in the same game as me.
> ...




I'm pretty much the same situation as you Colly, and agree with everything you've said. I've been self employed since the early 70's, and trying to wind down and do a 3 day week over the last year, but as you say it's not that easy when you've got deadlines to meet. The last contract I did was in the middle of October and I haven't taken anything else on since, so gradually getting used to not working. I must admit I'm enjoying not getting up at silly o'clock every morning.

I deferred my state pension three years ago when I was 65, and I'm going to start drawing it in April when I finally wind up my Ltd company. 

I am looking forward to spending more time with Mrs GM, and doing more travelling and cycling tours.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2017)

GM said:


> I am looking forward to spending more time with Mrs GM, and doing more travelling and cycling tours.


None of us is getting any younger. Get out there and enjoy it whilst you can.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> None of us is getting any younger. Get out there and enjoy it whilst you can.



I had a heart attack at age 49 (now 70). During recovering, one of the nurses told me “this is your life, no second chances, no action replays, enjoy it”. Fortunately I have been symptom free ever since, and, have remembered that bit of advice. Enjoy!


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2017)

As you all know I am on the countdown to early retirement, I am 60 in March and will go in mid to late April. I have just counted up how many shifts I have to go and the answer comes to 42. I have some odd leave to take which I have booked for Jan and Feb, plus I will have a couple of lieu days to come for working over Christmas. 
I have been looking at a suitable present for myself and I am looking at the Condor Classico which I shall get Condor to build up for me.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2017)

Paulus said:


> As you all know I am on the countdown to early retirement, I am 60 in March and will go in mid to late April. I have just counted up how many shifts I have to go and the answer comes to 42. I have some odd leave to take which I have booked for Jan and Feb, plus I will have a couple of lieu days to come for working over Christmas.
> I have been looking at a suitable present for myself and I am looking at the Condor Classico which I shall get Condor to build up for me.
> View attachment 389284


I don't consider 60 to be 'early' retirement. I left 2 days after my 60th and it wasn't a minute too soon. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed my work and colleagues but time to myself is more precious than money. I could have stayed on as long as I wanted, if I had so wished - but life's too short. I'd worked out the finances and realised that going at 60 was perfectly doable......so they didn't see my heels for smoke. 
I feel sorry for my ex colleagues, who were older than me, who are having to carry on because they can't afford to retire. One is 65 and might, just might, go part time next year and do another 3 - 5 years. Stuff that for a game of soldiers!

Nice Condor - I like the colour.
Mate of mine bought a Condor Fratello when he retired (at 55). He loves it to bits!


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2017)

Confined to barracks. Have a problem with my right eye. Doc thinks it might be viral conjunctivitis, but isn't quite sure. Drips and painkillers for 3 days, and if no improvement a visit to eye casualty.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Confined to barracks. Have a problem with my right eye. Doc thinks it might be viral conjunctivitis, but isn't quite sure. Drips and painkillers for 3 days, and if no improvement a visit to eye casualty.


Not nice.
Get well soon matey.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Confined to barracks. Have a problem with my right eye. Doc thinks it might be viral conjunctivitis, but isn't quite sure. Drips and painkillers for 3 days, and if no improvement a visit to eye casualty.



Sorry to hear that, I am sure you were healthier when you were working, maybe retirement is bad for you, after all look what happens at the end of it.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> Sorry to hear that, I am sure you were healthier when you were working, maybe retirement is bad for you, after all look what happens at the end of it.


I know of several ex colleagues who never made it to retirement, dying on the job so to speak. I know which option I'd prefer.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> I know of several ex colleagues who never made it to retirement, dying on the job so to speak. I know which option I'd prefer.



I know of a lot of retired people who have died also.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> I know of a lot of retired people who have died also.


At least they did it in their own time......


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2017)

I think its age, rather than no longer being required to sit in an office all day.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> I think its age, rather than no longer being required to sit in an office all day.



Come off it, my eldest is only a few years younger than you.


----------



## Lee_M (31 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> I don't consider 60 to be 'early' retirement. I left 2 days after my 60th and it wasn't a minute too soon. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed my work and colleagues but time to myself is more precious than money. I could have stayed on as long as I wanted, if I had so wished - but life's too short. I'd worked out the finances and realised that going at 60 was perfectly doable......so they didn't see my heels for smoke.
> I feel sorry for my ex colleagues, who were older than me, who are having to carry on because they can't afford to retire. One is 65 and might, just might, go part time next year and do another 3 - 5 years. Stuff that for a game of soldiers!
> 
> Nice Condor - I like the colour.
> Mate of mine bought a Condor Fratello when he retired (at 55). He loves it to bits!





Dirk said:


> I don't consider 60 to be 'early' retirement. I left 2 days after my 60th and it wasn't a minute too soon. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed my work and colleagues but time to myself is more precious than money. I could have stayed on as long as I wanted, if I had so wished - but life's too short. I'd worked out the finances and realised that going at 60 was perfectly doable......so they didn't see my heels for smoke.
> I feel sorry for my ex colleagues, who were older than me, who are having to carry on because they can't afford to retire. One is 65 and might, just might, go part time next year and do another 3 - 5 years. Stuff that for a game of soldiers!
> 
> Nice Condor - I like the colour.
> Mate of mine bought a Condor Fratello when he retired (at 55). He loves it to bits!



I went from 5.days per week in 2016 to 1 day per week this year and finally gave it all up in November aged 56.

I work as a consultant in IT so could have kept working for silly money but why bother - I have enough put by (I hope) and aid rather the bired at home than in an office, plus I have plenty of hobbies- cycling, in a band, kit car, to keep me busy until the better half decides she wants to join me in retirement. 

Sadly aI've injured myself so cycling is out until February at a guess but from then on the skies the limit


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> Come off it, my eldest is only a few years younger than you.



Leaving aside my orthapaedic problems and three operations thus far, which were the result of being assaulted at work, my health has been much better. Less aches and pains, less in the way of coughs and cold, more stable weight as I can eat better and at more regular times, and more time to exercise. Generally speaking my health has been much better these last 18 months.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2017)

My back has certainly been much better since I retired.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Confined to barracks. Have a problem with my right eye. Doc thinks it might be viral conjunctivitis, but isn't quite sure. Drips and painkillers for 3 days, and if no improvement a visit to eye casualty.



Sounds unpleasant, get well soon.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> I know of several ex colleagues who never made it to retirement, dying on the job so to speak. I know which option I'd prefer.



Yes, I remember someone dropping dead when he got up to make a speech at his retirement do.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Yes, I remember someone dropping dead when he got up to make a speech at his retirement do.



Of course we all remember Vernon as well.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Leaving aside my orthapaedic problems and three operations thus far, which were the result of being assaulted at work, my health has been much better. Less aches and pains, less in the way of coughs and cold, more stable weight as I can eat better and at more regular times, and more time to exercise. Generally speaking my health has been much better these last 18 months.



My mistake, I thought you had something a couple of weeks back, stay healthy old guy.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> Of course we all remember Vernon as well.



Indeed we do.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2018)

Happy and healthy New Year to all retirees and those joining our ranks in 2018.
May your days be filled with fun.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2018)

Good morning ladies . I too would like to wish everyone on the retirement thread my best wishes for the coming year. May you all have better health, happiness and contentment in 2018.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2018)

Thanks Welshie. You too madame.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> Thanks Welshie. You too madame.




I shall of course continue to take the mick out of you throughout the entire year Drago. That goes without sayng.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2018)

I am off to a good start where my New Years resolution is concerned. I am sitting here stuffing a fox's chocolate biscuit into my face. I think this might be a hard thing to do throughout the entire year, but i am up for the challenge.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I shall of course continue to take the mick out of you throughout the entire year Drago. That goes without sayng.



And I you, but all in good jest


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2018)

I've just cycled into Barnstaple Wetherspoons for a coffee.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I shall of course continue to take the mick out of you throughout the entire year Drago. That goes without sayng.





Drago said:


> And I you, but all in good jest



And of course you'll keep us royally entertained while you do it, thank you and a happy new year to both of you.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> And I you, but all in good jest




Of course. Fire away dear boy.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> And of course you'll keep us royally entertained while you do it, thank you and a happy new year to both of you.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> And of course you'll keep us royally entertained while you do it, thank you and a happy new year to both of you.



And to you too Davey boy!


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've just cycled into Barnstaple Wetherspoons for a coffee.



Hope you opened the door first.

Happy Good year to all of you posters who have put up with me again for another year, keep smiling.


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2018)

Right, back at it. Mounted the speedo and done some wiring


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2018)

I will continue to read Dan Browns latest book 'Origin' today as rain has stopped play.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2018)

It seems far too pleasant in this section. Good humoured people being nice to each other. Have I come into the wrong forum this morning?  

I have now been finished work for 6 years, and still loving being away from it.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> It seems far too pleasant in this section. Good humoured people being nice to each other. Have I come into the wrong forum this morning?
> 
> I have now been finished work for 6 years, and still loving being away from it.




Don't worry Mo. Taking the mick out of a certain person is always fun. Not mentioning any names mind you


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2018)

I'm an equal opportunities mickey taker - everyone cops it!


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2018)

My beard is now about 2" long and bushy enough to make Brian Blessed proud, so today I will bic my head.


----------



## screenman (4 Jan 2018)

Drago, even with my mincepie's I can see you have clocked that speedo, right dodgy geezer.

Just back from a swim and now off to spoons for guess what, then some seriour retail therapy.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2018)

Highlight of the week! 
Going over to Bideford to visit ALDI and LIDL.......woohoo!
Don't take much to keep us happy.


----------



## screenman (4 Jan 2018)

Dirk said:


> Highlight of the week!
> Going over to Bideford to visit ALDI and LIDL.......woohoo!
> Don't take much to keep us happy.



Can I come, sounds really exciting.


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2018)

All done...


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> Can I come, sounds really exciting.


I've got room in the car for 2 more.
We might make a day of it and lunch at Wetherspoons.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> All done...
> 
> View attachment 389930




It's a good job you can't be prosecuted under the trades description act.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2018)

I decided to watch the film 'Logan' yesterday. I can report that it was a god awful film. I shall go back to reading my book today which is only marginally better, bur as i paid for it, i am going to dam well read it. It's the new Dan Brown book 'Origin'. I may be some time.


----------



## Venod (10 Jan 2018)

Taxi duties for a couple of week, the MIL is having radiation treatment at St James Hospital in Leeds so a 40 mile round trip everyday, I have been to Jimmies before when the eldest had trouble with his ears and when a Saturday night brawl in Leeds ended with me needing stitches to a cut above the eye, but I never realised the size of the place, its massive and finding a parking place is a nightmare, the good thing though, on production of MIL's appointment sheet, parking is free.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2018)

Cycling into town this morning to choose wallpaper for our guest bedroom.
We tend to set February aside for any odd jobs and decorating as it's usually the month when the weather limits our riding activity.
Missus has got a list as long as yer arm......


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2018)

I have just slapped some proofide on my saddle. I will give it a good buffing later........after another cup of coffee and a chocolate Bourbon maybe.


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2018)

Having the shed roof repaired, lost a strip of felt in the storm last week, then its down the hospital to talk to the doctor about my Good Lady.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2018)

Meeting up with my old team from work and were going for a mass dog walk round Pitsford Reservoir.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2018)

More wallpaper shopping for me this morning. Couldn't find what we wanted yesterday. Out for a 30 miler this afternoon after lunch.


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Jan 2018)

4½ months to go.............


----------



## screenman (14 Jan 2018)

Just had a month without fixing more than a few dents, I am looking forward to getting stuck in again tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2018)

Flying Dodo said:


> 4½ months to go.............


It'll fly.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2018)

Flying Dodo said:


> 4½ months to go.............


3 months for me. Starting to think about what to put in my notice letter.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2018)

Paulus said:


> 3 months for me. Starting to think about what to put in my notice letter.


Nothing you might regret afterwards, would be my advice.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nothing you might regret afterwards, would be my advice.


Definitely not, I have loved my job and most of the people i have worked with since first starting on the railway nearly 44 years ago. I was thinking maybe a couple of witticisms, and references to privatisation etc before getting to the business part of the letter and the date I want to finish on.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2018)

In my parting message to all of our staff, nationwide, I said that 'I wish everyone good luck for the future........I've a feeling you're going to need it......'
So far, I haven't been proved wrong.
I think I left at just the right time.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2018)

My parting message was to drop a turtles head on the Supernintendo's desk.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jan 2018)

Paulus said:


> Definitely not, I have loved my job and most of the people i have worked with since first starting on the railway nearly 44 years ago. I was thinking maybe a couple of witticisms, and references to privatisation etc before getting to the business part of the letter and the date I want to finish on.



No, just keep it brief and factual. Witticisms etc are best avoided.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No, just keep it brief and factual. Witticisms etc are best avoided.




Sometimes they do have a way of backfiring on you.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No, just keep it brief and factual. Witticisms etc are best avoided.




Sometimes they do have a way of backfiring on you.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2018)

Its groundhog day!


----------



## sheddy (15 Jan 2018)

Any National Trust Members on this thread ?

We will now have time to visit NT places rather than just talking about them


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2018)

I seem to be repeating myself.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2018)

sheddy said:


> Any National Trust Members on this thread ?
> 
> We will now have time to visit NT places rather than just talking about them


Yes - we joined the NT when we retired. Mainly for the car parking; £5 to park at Baggy Point just up the road from me - expensive dog walk! Most of the best car parks on the Devon and Cornwall coast are run by the NT. I reckon we get our money back on that alone.
We do tend to visit NT places when we are away with the van, especially the ones with doggie walks.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Jan 2018)

sheddy said:


> Any National Trust Members on this thread ?
> 
> We will now have time to visit NT places rather than just talking about them



Yes. We did not join immediately, on retirement, but, received a join membership as 70th birthday present, from one of my brothers. We are at one of their places as I type this (Clumber Park). Not a Stately Home Venue, but, a rather pleasant Country Park, pity it is raining!


----------



## screenman (15 Jan 2018)

We are NT members and have been for a long time, it gets used less each year and I may change to British Heritage this year. Lincolnshire is not home to many NT places so we tend to visit them when away.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2018)

Spent a bit of time, yesterday, booking Certified Location (CL) caravan sites.
Off down to Woodbury Salterton near Exeter, in March, for the caravan show at Westpoint, for 3 days - then straight up to Wells in Somerset for a week.
In April, we're having a week near Salcombe in South Devon.
Got a week booked in May, in Dorset, for a Cycling holiday with some mates.
Another week booked at Branscombe for the Seaton Cycling Festival in July.
No doubt we'll get a few mid week breaks in as well, on spec, if the weather looks good. Mrs.D says she want a two weeks each in Pembrokeshire and Norfolk as well, because we haven't been there for ages.
We managed 54 nights away in the van last year; hoping to better that this year.


----------



## screenman (16 Jan 2018)

We do a good few hotel breaks plus a couple of trips to Turkey again this year, but will still get 25 nights in the van, life is great..


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2018)

Not decided on this year. Mrs D was talking about going to Tromso, which sounds good.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2018)

Out for a ride this morning on my new bike.
We were in our LBS, on Saturday, looking for a new bike for Mrs.D..........when I saw this, had a test ride and bought it. 
Don't you all love an impulse buy?
Gonna have to sell my Ridgeback Voyage now, to make room in the garage.





Mrs.D is still looking.......


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2018)

Over slept today, didn't get up til half eight. Normally I've been active for two hours by now. Strange.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2018)

Ninja quick on the like button there, Drago.


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2018)

I'm hoping a couple of coffees will restore me to normal functioning.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Jan 2018)

Dirk said:


> Out for a ride this morning on my new bike.
> We were in our LBS, on Saturday, looking for a new bike for Mrs.D..........when I saw this, had a test ride and bought it.
> Don't you all love an impulse buy?
> Gonna have to sell my Ridgeback Voyage now, to make room in the garage.
> ...



Told you the solution was to buy a bike for yourself!

Enjoy!


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2018)

Done the housework while listening to UFO played rather loud. Feel more like normal now.

Did the workies struggle hilariously in the snow this morning?


----------



## jongooligan (22 Jan 2018)

Went to pick up my prescription today and didn't get charged. Wasn't expecting that. It's something to do with me turning 60 the other week. Got an extra £8.60 to spend in 'spoons this week.


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2018)

Just back from a run. Enjoyed watching the early rush hour workies in their tin boxes.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Went to pick up my prescription today and didn't get charged. Wasn't expecting that. It's something to do with me turning 60 the other week. Got an extra £8.60 to spend in 'spoons this week.


One of the added benefits of being over 60. 
Along with pensioner deals on pub meals etc.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Jan 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Went to pick up my prescription today and didn't get charged. Wasn't expecting that. It's something to do with me turning 60 the other week. Got an extra £8.60 to spend in 'spoons this week.



There has to be some advantage(s) in growing old!


----------



## derrick (22 Jan 2018)

I love my freedom pass


----------



## jongooligan (23 Jan 2018)

derrick said:


> I love my freedom pass



What's a freedom pass?


----------



## screenman (23 Jan 2018)

3.5k swim this morning, now back home for some decorating, bring it on I enjoy doing it and like the end results.


----------



## derrick (23 Jan 2018)

jongooligan said:


> What's a freedom pass?


https://www.londoncouncils.gov.uk/services/freedom-pass


----------



## derrick (25 Jan 2018)

Just found a Buddy Holly CD, Am playing on the lap top listening to Buddy, am i showing my age.
Should really get the bike out, the sun is shinning roads are dry temperature 10 degrees, i can't be arsed.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2018)

Very dark and dingey or is it dingy or even dinghey? Whatever. Oooh the rain has started again. Time for a snooze i think said Zebedee.


----------



## derrick (25 Jan 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Very dark and dingey or is it dingy or even dinghey? Whatever. Oooh the rain has started again. Time for a snooze i think said Zebedee.


You need a boat.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2018)

derrick said:


> You need a boat.




Dam right. And flippers. A wet suit might come in handy as well.


----------



## derrick (25 Jan 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam right. And flippers. A wet suit might come in handy as well.


Wrong forum to talk about rubber suits.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2018)

derrick said:


> Wrong forum to talk about rubber suits.




I bet drago has a few just lurking in the back of one of his sheds.


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2018)

Who's been blabbing?!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> Who's been blabbing?!


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2018)

This morning I cleaned and waxed the Pension Book Special. Just pausing for lunch, then the post prandial period will be spend finishing rearranging the workshop and fitting the wall mounted cycle hangers. So much nicer than working.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> This morning I cleaned and waxed the Pension Book Special. Just pausing for lunch, then the post prandial period will be spend finishing rearranging the workshop and fitting the wall mounted cycle hangers. So much nicer than working.



What exciting lives we live


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2018)

Went into town to get some shopping and to look for a new bike for Mrs.D.
Picked up a new cassette for my new Dawes Clubman.
No joy on the bike front, but got a few ideas.
Retired to The Ebby for lunch - Ham sandwich and a couple of pints of Exmoor Mild. 
Got back and took doggie for a walk.
Settled in with a cuppa and the Daily Politics Show now.


----------



## DCLane (25 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> This morning I cleaned and waxed the Pension Book Special. Just pausing for lunch, then the post prandial period will be spend finishing rearranging the workshop and fitting the wall mounted cycle hangers. So much nicer than working.



I'm heading south to the Midlands for racing this weekend (Stourport-on-Severn Sat, Derby Sun). Fancy washing my pensioner Tepee as well?


----------



## GM (25 Jan 2018)

Just a reminder to the CC retirees. That the world Championship Bowls is on BBC2 at the moment, if anyone's interested


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2018)

GM said:


> Just a reminder to the CC retirees. That the world Championship Bowls is on BBC2 at the moment, if anyone's interested



What is this Bowls thing that you speak of?


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2018)

GM said:


> Just a reminder to the CC retirees. That the world Championship Bowls is on BBC2 at the moment, if anyone's interested


----------



## derrick (25 Jan 2018)

GM said:


> Just a reminder to the CC retirees. That the world Championship Bowls is on BBC2 at the moment, if anyone's interested


That's for the old lot not us sporty retirees.


----------



## GM (25 Jan 2018)

Only joking peeps! 
Accidentally switched over while watching Tipping Point.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2018)

GM said:


> Just a reminder to the CC retirees. That the world Championship Bowls is on BBC2 at the moment, if anyone's interested


Judging by the crew who play at my local bowling club, I reckon I might be eligible in about 20 years time*.


*I'll be 84 then........


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2018)

derrick said:


> That's for the old lot not us sporty retirees.




Old people you say ?. Nope i have no idea what these old people are.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Old people you say ?. Nope i have no idea what these old people are.


Are they the ones who don't ride bikes?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2018)

Dirk said:


> Are they the ones who don't ride bikes?




Maybe.


----------



## screenman (25 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> This morning I cleaned and waxed the Pension Book Special. Just pausing for lunch, then the post prandial period will be spend finishing rearranging the workshop and fitting the wall mounted cycle hangers. So much nicer than working.



Does not sound it to me If that is retirement then it sounds boring. Where is the buzz?


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> Does not sound it to me If that is retirement then it sounds boring. Where is the buzz?


It's not wasted time if you enjoy doing nothing.
I could quite happily do very little at all some days.
It's just very satisfying to have the choice.


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2018)

Where the buzz working, moving one piece of meaningless paper from one place to another? If you're going to do something hollow and pointless, best to do something hollow and pointless of your own choosing.


----------



## derrick (25 Jan 2018)

Dirk said:


> Are they the ones who don't ride bikes?


Something to do with watching a bowl roll


----------



## derrick (25 Jan 2018)

How do we keep ourselves safe from these old people who have infiltrated this forum.


----------



## screenman (25 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> Where the buzz working, moving one piece of meaningless paper from one place to another? If you're going to do something hollow and pointless, best to do something hollow and pointless of your own choosing.



Blimey, was that what policing was like, no wonder you are happy retired. I am the opposite from some of you it seems, as doing nothing is hell to me, but it takes all sorts.


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2018)

Yep, it was a big game. It had very little to do with justice of any kind.

Its great being retired and a young and fit enough to do something with it.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2018)

Busy day tomorrow.
Out for a hilly 30 miler on my new Dawes Clubman first thing (10 o'clock ), quick shower, then a 3 mile walk to my local and back for pensioners Fish & Chips and a couple of pints.
Post prandial nap, then doggie walking on the beach.
It's tough at the top!


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2018)

I'm helping a mate with his motorbike tomorrow. A nice cycle ride out to Silverstone and back.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2018)

derrick said:


> How do we keep ourselves safe from these old people who have infiltrated this forum.




My advise is to just ignore them and hope that they bugger off onto another part of this place.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2018)

I was going to go for a ride this morning, after we got back from doggie walking on the beach, but my JR has decided that she's retiring on my lap. Well, she is 12 and she ran her little legs off.
I'll let her have an hour then I'll dig the bike out.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2018)

I am doing sod all again accept for making a cake...


----------



## Drago (28 Jan 2018)

Going for a run later. Drinking a bit of coffee, reading a Craig Thomas novel.


----------



## screenman (28 Jan 2018)

Just got back from brekkie out with the kids, now off into the garage.


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2018)

I did a short ride yesterday, got a bit damp on the way home, this morning we had a house full of family, this afternoon we were over Hoar Park for a spot of lunch and a wander round, tomorrow we are down the hospital sorting out my Good ladies medication, she's on home leave from the hospital, and then I have housework to sort out.


http://www.hoar-park.co.uk/


----------



## Paulus (28 Jan 2018)

I got around to making a draft letter of retirement for my governor this afternoon. needs a bit of tweeking but the letter will go in, in the next week or so.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2018)

Paulus said:


> I got around to making a draft letter of retirement for my governor this afternoon. needs a bit of tweeking but the letter will go in, in the next week or so.


All journeys start with a single step.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 Jan 2018)

I'm on holiday this week(i work late afternoons)
I am thinking about retiring in june but as i speak she is watching all her soaps and i am thinking blimey i don't think i can handle that every night.


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2018)

Early bike ride tomoz, post build shakedown for the '96 Saracen. I'll leave about 9, let the angry and frustrated workies get their cars off the road before venturing forth.


----------



## derrick (29 Jan 2018)

about 10am in the morning temperature should hit 6 degrees, i feel a ride coming on, a quick 23 miles, Wednesday the weather looks wet so i might have a lay in, Thursday could be another 23 miles, then rest for the rest of the week, we have a couple of hard rides planned for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2018)

Just rooting around in the shed and found these. A trip down memory lane from when I was a workie.


----------



## Venod (30 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> Just rooting around in the shed and found these.



Apart from POLICE on the side are these just standard polystyrene helmets ?


----------



## Maenchi (30 Jan 2018)

Now wearing one of those would bring on 'proper driving' by motorists, ....what size ? are you likely to be selling them ? and would it be wrong to wear one if not a cop ? ( I think I know the answer to the last question) ..


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2018)

Yeah, they're regular helmets. The one on the left is a Spesh, the one on the right an U/K make but has an LED light in the peak to assist when writing at night. Alas, that no longer works.

Double alas, it might make the everyday motorist wake up for a split second, but the really dangerous ones have been known to deliberately cut up or even ram bicycle officers, so its not something I'd recommend as a 'safety' aid.

I've emailed my successor, see if he wants them. Otherwise I'll keep them as a memento.

Other than that, just com!pleted a quick 8 miler with no issues. Gave the Saracen a wipe down and quick lube, and also did the same to my venerable old Aldi work stand, which still feels slick and tight.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2018)

My car has gone for it's service and MOT today. While i wait with baited breathe as to how much it will cost me, i have done a very rash thing and cleaned my oven. . I may have to go for a lie down now to recover.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2018)

Been out for a 25 miler with Mrs. D this morning. Lot colder than I was expecting and got home with frozen toes and fingers. Took doggie for a walk on the beach, came back and settled in for a lazy afternoon now.


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2018)

Nice swim this morning followed by a few hours playing with my dent tools and having coffee with mates, now sat in the Woods enjoying lunch. Back home later for some more decorating, which is not a chore to me.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2018)

Yoga this morning, then a visit to the barbers, and then called in on my elderly sister in law. I've been on the turbo this afternoon and after tea I'm up the hospital visiting my Good Lady.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2018)

Hoorah. My car passed her MOT. Tyres will need replacing in about 3000. She will be back home tonight. Yippeeee.


----------



## Salad Dodger (30 Jan 2018)

I went into the local fireplace shop this morning, to pay the final chunk on the forthcoming wood burning stove. This afternoon I am practicing and sorting out music for a guitar weekend which starts in 10 days time.


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2018)

Just enjoying a Nespresso. Will go out for a run in a bit.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Jan 2018)

Walked the dog, took the motorbike out for some exercise, cleared some birch scrub from the local country park, sharpened my billhook and now I'm supping a pint of tea. Feel I should be getting out on the bike more but just CBA.


----------



## pjd57 (30 Jan 2018)

Came out of retirement for a couple of days , bit of care work I do occasionally. Visits to people at home.
Mainly tea , chat , bit of shopping etc.
I was going to chuck it last year , but since I sold my car and started cycling round I've started liking it more.
Usually 2 or 3 calls and anything between 10 and 30 miles.


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2018)

Had a nice run. 3.2 miles at 8.40 average. Nice and gentle.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2018)

My car has just been returned. £198.00 for a full service and MOT. As a curtesy they pick it up and bring it back as well.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> My car has just been returned. £198.00 for a full service and MOT. As a curtesy they pick it up and bring it back as well.


Mine's going in tomorrow morning; expecting a similar bill.
Got to get up early - they want it there before 9am!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2018)

Dirk said:


> Mine's going in tomorrow morning; expecting a similar bill.
> Got to get up early - they want it there before 9am!




Good luck.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2018)

The trouble with double glazing is you have to get out of bed to check the weather. Lashing down so ride cancelled. 

Quick coffee, pop the electric blanket on and snuggle down for a snooze.

Will fix my son’s leaky washing machine if he’s left a key.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good luck.


It was a struggle, but I made it.
Managed to walk back from the village and avoid a soaking as well, which was a bonus.
Amazed at how much traffic is around at 8.30.


----------



## GM (31 Jan 2018)

Loving these lie- ins on these cold wet mornings. After nearly 50 years of getting up at silly o'clock I'm loving it, maybe when the mornings get a bit lighter I might start getting up a bit earlier and go for a swim.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2018)

My neighbour is having some trees felled, so i decided to put my car in the garage (better safe than sorry) so to speak especially after spending £200 yesterday. It sounds a bit squeaky? Might be my brakes. Mmmm. And they moved my seat. I hate people moving my seat. Grrrr.


----------



## Lee_M (31 Jan 2018)

Went out yesterday for the first time since my big crash before christmas (torn knee and ankle ligaments)
Crashed again, this time on slimy decking on a boardwalk (part of a local cycle route)

Damaged my knee again and smacked the ground with my face, which later caused a migraine (probably), and I have a nice swollen black eye.
Feeling a bit sorry for myself this morning.

Im thinking that retirement should be easier


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2018)

Lee_M said:


> Went out yesterday for the first time since my big crash before christmas (torn knee and ankle ligaments)
> Crashed again, this time on slimy decking on a boardwalk (part of a local cycle route)
> 
> Damaged my knee again and smacked the ground with my face, which later caused a migraine (probably), and I have a nice swollen black eye.
> ...


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2018)

I've just been in the doctors for a check up, I've just changed doctors and they wanted to have a look at me, aparently I'm discustingly healthy.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2018)

Lee_M said:


> Went out yesterday for the first time since my big crash before christmas (torn knee and ankle ligaments)
> Crashed again, this time on slimy decking on a boardwalk (part of a local cycle route)
> 
> Damaged my knee again and smacked the ground with my face, which later caused a migraine (probably), and I have a nice swollen black eye.
> ...




Sorry to hear of your troubles. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lee_M (31 Jan 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry to hear of your troubles. I hope you feel better soon.



It was riding into chester that did it, should have stayed in Wales!!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2018)

Lee_M said:


> It was riding into chester that did it, should have stayed in Wales!!




Exactly. No good ever comes with going into England.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2018)

Garage says that my car is ready to pick up.
Will have a stroll down to collect it and pick up some fish & chips from Squires for lunch.
It's just nice to have the time to do all these sort of things without worrying about having to 'fit things in' around work.


----------



## Venod (31 Jan 2018)

Todays turbo ride found me in Lincolnshire, anywhere near you @screenman.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2018)

Swim this morning, sanded down and painted two interior doors, into Lincoln to pick some wood up then back home for lunch. There are a few dents in a Mini sitting up the drive which I am really looking forward to doing as they look a challenge. Then an hour out on the bike followed by a bit more sawdust making this evening, I love full days.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2018)

Afnug said:


> Todays turbo ride found me in Lincolnshire, anywhere near you @screenman.
> View attachment 393982



To the left of Bardney Limewoods.


----------



## Venod (31 Jan 2018)

@screenman 

Have you seen this thread, I think you will appreciate the skills involved.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/rocket-sidecar-bike-the-build.229784/


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> To the left of Bardney Limewoods.


Roger Marshall country.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2018)

Dirk said:


> Roger Marshall country.



I am googling that one.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> I am googling that one.


The motorcycle racer - used to live near Wragby.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2018)

Dirk said:


> The motorcycle racer - used to live near Wragby.



That is something I have learned today.


----------



## arch684 (31 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I've just been in the doctors for a check up, I've just changed doctors and they wanted to have a look at me, aparently I'm discustingly healthy.


I'm just back from the doctors after my yearly check up,fit and healthy but not as fit as i would like to be


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2018)

Spare a thought for those who don't make it to retirement in a healthy enough state to enjoy it and for those who have to continue working when they really need to pack it in.
I count myself very fortunate to be in the situation I'm in.
When I look around at the state of some of the youngsters these days, I think that there really is no hope.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2018)

Dirk said:


> Spare a thought for those who don't make it to retirement in a healthy enough state to enjoy it and for those who have to continue working when they really need to pack it in.
> I count myself very fortunate to be in the situation I'm in.
> When I look around at the state of some of the youngsters these days, I think that there really is no hope.



Yes, there were a number of people who retired and then passed away inside the first twelve months. I worked at the GEC at stoke and I remember there were two or three who retired during my first few years there and died shortly afterwards.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2018)

Not everybody see's retirement as a thing to look forward too, I know a lot of people who do not want to pack up earning a few quid even though they easily could.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> Not everybody see's retirement as a thing to look forward too, I know a lot of people who do not want to pack up earning a few quid even though they easily could.



Personally I couldn't wait and went twelve months early


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> Personally I couldn't wait and went twelve months early



Maybe you did not enjoy that which earned you money as much as some I know.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> Maybe you did not enjoy that which earned you money as much as some I know.



Work was always a means to earn money, and I never earned a lot, and I never found anything that was enjoyable to do.


----------



## Venod (31 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> Personally I couldn't wait and went twelve months early



I couldn't wait either , so went 6 years early.


----------



## arch684 (31 Jan 2018)

The last place i worked one of the guys was 74,he lived alone and being on his own day and night would have been just to much. I retired at 62 five years ago


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> Work was always a means to earn money, and I never earned a lot, and I never found anything that was enjoyable to do.



I can understand why you might want to leave that behind. Sad really that so many people end up in the same place.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> I can understand why you might want to leave that behind. Sad really that so many people end up in the same place.



It may be sad but I don't think many people get the chance to do something they enjoy.


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> It may be sad but I don't think many people get the chance to do something they enjoy.



I enjoy being young and retired.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2018)

Afnug said:


> I couldn't wait either , so went 6 years early.


I went 2 days late.
My 60th birthday was on a Wednesday, I retired on the Friday.
I nearly retired at 50 - mid life crisis and all that - was going to sell up and buy a narrow boat, take a much reduced pension and go continual cruising. I then got a job transfer out of the blue, to North Devon, which sort of nipped that in the bud. New house, scenery, customers etc. A change is as good as a rest as they say.
It's funny how your life goes, isn't it?


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2018)

Dirk said:


> I went 2 days late.
> My 60th birthday was on a Wednesday, I retired on the Friday.
> I nearly retired at 50 - mid life crisis and all that - was going to sell up and buy a narrow boat, take a much reduced pension and go continual cruising. I then got a job transfer out of the blue, to North Devon, which sort of nipped that in the bud. New house, scenery, customers etc. A change is as good as a rest as they say.
> It's funny how your life goes, isn't it?



I did the same at 33 back in 1988 when I moved up here, never going to do more than a 3 day week etc, took 3 months off completely and missed the buzz.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> I *would *enjoy being young and retired.



FTFY.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> It may be sad but I don't think many people get the chance to do something they enjoy.



I do not think so much they do not get the chance, more they do not reach out for it. I know of one guy in his early thirties that hates is job and his counting down to retirement in 30+ years. Does he not know that he has choices.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2018)

I wonder if civil service jobs are more boring than private sector one's hence the reason people cannot wait to retire from them.


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2018)

I've been shot at in the Army and Police, almost blown up (bergan and radio took the hit), stabbed, assaulted many times...i'm pretty sure my public sector jobs were more exciting that pretty much any in the private sector.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> I've been shot at in the Army and Police, almost blown up (bergan and radio took the hit), stabbed, assaulted many times...i'm pretty sure my public sector jobs were more exciting that pretty much any in the private sector.



Good point's, but in later life you said you were shuffling paper. Did you not miss the buzz of the earlier days.

Maybe I could have added more stressful, or easier to retire from.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> I wonder if civil service jobs are more boring than private sector one's hence the reason people cannot wait to retire from them.


I was never on my guard so much, or had to think on my feet so much, as I was in the CS compared to the private sector. It could be dangerous and stressfull at times but I enjoyed my work in the CS.
As with a lot of CS jobs, the work can be very interesting if they just let you get on with it. Constant political meddling and management changes caused a lot of stress and disgruntlement amongst employees. I could have carried on, but I couldn't stomach some of the changes that were beginning to be implemented as I left. None of my former colleagues are happy in the job at present, and these are guys with 25 - 30 years service.
I was lucky - I could afford to leave.


----------



## pjd57 (31 Jan 2018)

Left the fire brigade at 54 , almost 7 years ago.
Haven't missed it for a minute.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Left the fire brigade at 54 , almost 7 years ago.
> Haven't missed it for a minute.


Did you hot foot it?


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Left the fire brigade at 54 , almost 7 years ago.
> Haven't missed it for a minute.



Not a job that I would enjoy, my youngest however loves it.


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> Good point's, but in later life you said you were shuffling paper. Did you not miss the buzz of the earlier days.
> 
> Maybe I could have added more stressful, or easier to retire from.



Yeah, being a DS was boring. Not like on the telly. I didn't miss the excitement, but something more interesting would have been nice, but it was for less than 2 years.


----------



## jongooligan (31 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> I wonder if civil service jobs are more boring than private sector one's hence the reason people cannot wait to retire from them.



I moved into the CS when I was 40 so that I could get every weekend off to look after the kids. Both my wife & I worked shifts before that and childcare was getting to be a problem. I've pretty much hated every minute, finding it both extremely boring and stressful at the same time. Others may have a different experience but I'm convinced that the perfect civil servant is one who creates work for other civil servants and the CS is there to keep a number of people off the streets who would be otherwise be calling for revolution.
Took partial retirement just over a year ago and I'm counting the days until full retirement.


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2018)

I agree with much of that sentiment. Fire nine out of ten police officers above the rank of Inspector, and abolish the CPS, and no one would notice.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> I agree with much of that sentiment. Fire nine out of ten police officers above the rank of Inspector, and abolish the CPS, and no one would notice.



Why are they paid so much if not needed?


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2018)

To keep them from walking the streets, where most of them would be dangerous.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5135680, member: 43827"]My father-in-law worked from the age of 15 to 65 either underground or in the army. He died less than a month after retiring.[/QUOTE]
I was deeply affected by the death of my old Inspector when I was with GPO Telephones. I was a 19 year old T2A Fitter at the time and had attended his leaving do on the Friday afternoon, at the pub just up the road from our depot.
He had a massive heart attack and dropped dead the same evening.
From that day on I had a different outlook on life.
Funnily enough I can still remember the registration number of the new Hillman Hunter he had bought, the week before, for his retirement - TNP269L.


----------



## mr_cellophane (1 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I was deeply affected by the death of my old Inspector when I was with GPO Telephones. I was a 19 year old T2A Fitter at the time and had attended his leaving do on the Friday afternoon, at the pub just up the road from our depot.
> He had a massive heart attack and dropped dead the same evening.
> From that day on I had a different outlook on life.
> Funnily enough I can still remember the registration number of the new Hillman Hunter he had bought, the week before, for his retirement - TNP269L.



He needs to get out and get the tax up to date


----------



## jongooligan (1 Feb 2018)

Tax exempt , surely.


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2018)

Just finished brekkie, now off for a swim then venturing to Ikea in Sheffield later, maybe even a trip into Planet X or Meadowhall.


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2018)

mr_cellophane said:


> He needs to get out and get the tax up to date
> View attachment 394072


Blimey! Does that mean it's still around somewhere?


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! Does that mean it's still around somewhere?



Sounds like it.


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> Sounds like it.


We always memorised our Inspectors car registration number.
I'm surprised how long trivia like that can stick.


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5135876, member: 43827"]There was a time when I could name the reg numbers of all the cars I owned. But, and I don't know whether it's my memory worsening or the number of cars owned increasing, I can't remember a few from the 70s and 80s.[/QUOTE]
The earliest reg number I can remember is my Dad's Austin A35 van from about 1959 - 1423NX.
Some numbers just seem to stick in your mind.
I can remember giving our milkman's horse (Omo) dry crusts of bread and telling the milkman my mum's CoOp divi number. I would be about 4 at the time. That was about 60 years ago and I still use that number in some passwords.


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5135891, member: 43827"]My uncle, who is in his 90s, still uses his WW2 army number reversed for any pin numbers.

My late father used to do the same.[/QUOTE]
Some things are deeply ingrained.


----------



## jongooligan (1 Feb 2018)

He's wise reversing it, just in case somebody else has remembered it too. .
I use my check number from when I worked dahn t'pit. Haven't worked there for forty years


----------



## pjd57 (1 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Did you hot foot it?


Took the pension and walked out the front door .
No regrets.


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Took the pension and walked out the front door .
> No regrets.


They didn't see your heels for smoke........


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2018)

I've just ridden my longest ride this year, 52 miles, not a nice day for it, bitter cold with a strong bitter wind that just blew through you rather than round you, and I rode though several snow showers.I also had the strap on my handlebar bag snap. As its only six months old I will have to find the order and send it back.


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> I've just ridden my longest ride this year, 52 miles, not a nice day for it, bitter cold with a strong bitter wind that just blew through you rather than round you, and I rode though several snow showers.I also had the strap on my handlebar bag snap. As its only six months old I will have to find the order and send it back.


I've just ridden my shortest - 2 miles to the village and back to pick up a newspaper.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> They didn't see your heels for smoke........


They didn't see my money.
I ditched the normal pi$$ up with the guys, (at the retiring persons expense ) and just treated the family to a meal and drinks instead.

I wonder if that's why they don't keep in touch!

On a serious note, winding down is definitely the way to go.
Not an abrupt halt.
I've kept the care work ticking over at a very low level, down to a few days a month now, and that's more about cycling to work than anything else.


----------



## Venod (1 Feb 2018)

Todays turbo ride, a bit closer to you @screenman


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2018)

1/2 inch down about 2/3 through the ride, Bardney to be exact, any of you riding the summer route would likely have seen my house.


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2018)

pjd57 said:


> They didn't see my money.
> I ditched the normal pi$$ up with the guys, (at the retiring persons expense ) and just treated the family to a meal and drinks instead.
> 
> I wonder if that's why they don't keep in touch!
> ...



I take it you did not get on with the rest of your watch.


----------



## arch684 (1 Feb 2018)

When i retired from the fire brigade the watch organized my leaving do,i only paid for the first round.They also gave me a very nice watch and a figurine of a firefighter in a glass case,maybe they were just happy to see me go


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2018)

I retired at 47 1/2. 50 would have been far too late.

I'm thinking of starting a business. However, utter apathy, no need for any extra income (although every penny gratefully received), and a lack of any idea whatsoever as to what I would do are all impeding me.

Did think about doing some BG work. Unfortunately, the overseas stuff is well paid but would keep me away from home, which I don't want. The British based jobs consist mainly of driving C list slebs around ensuring they don't get stabbed while trawling the streets for cocaine aren't worth the money. 

The in between jobs which are UK based for someone truly wealthy are very rare - I know someone who did that for the All Fayed family, and aside from the eye watering daily rate they bought hi. A Rolex and all sorts of shizzle. Those jobs are rarer than a clean shaven commie.


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2018)

Finding something that earns you money that you never want to stop doing is not easy, some of us get lucky though.


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> Finding something that earns you money that you never want to stop doing is not easy, some of us get lucky though.


Yeah... yadda yadda.... I think we've all got that message now.


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yeah... yadda yadda.... I think we've all got that message now.



Sorry I was answering Drago who it seems is looking for something.


----------



## Venod (1 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> Bardney to be exact



I was there 1972

http://www.ukrockfestivals.com/Great-Western-Fest.html


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2018)

Afnug said:


> I was there 1972
> 
> http://www.ukrockfestivals.com/Great-Western-Fest.html



I wasn't, unfortunately.


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2018)

Looking is a bit string. Idly contemplating whether there was a possibility that such a thing would cross my mind is more accurate.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2018)

I think Mr Drago has been on the drink. He appears to have lost the ability to type. Well to type the right letters in the right place anyway.


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2018)

I can understand what he is slaying.


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2018)

Im sensinf that you lot re tafing the pidd!


----------



## pjd57 (1 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> I take it you did not get on with the rest of your watch.


I got on well with most of the people I worked with, I just never bought into the whole macho guys night out thing.
Drinking till you fall down or throw up isn't for me.


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Im sensinf that you lot re tafing the pidd!



You sound like you've raided the cooking sherry.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think Mr Drago has been on the drink. He appears to have lost the ability to type. Well to type the right letters in the right place anyway.


There's a Morecambe and Wise piano joke in there.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2018)

pjd57 said:


> There's a Morecambe and Wise piano joke in there.




Quite possibly.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2018)

Exciting day today, what with it being Monday an' all that.
Tis the day we venture into Shammick country to visit ALDI and LIDL. 
I've got my banjo at the ready....


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2018)

I'm off out for a run in a min. I've planned to catch up on my reading today. Mrs D does Rainbows (Brownies for 5-7 year olds) on a Monday, so I'll walk up the pub for my tea. The burgers there have their patties made in house by the chef and are to die for. Wash that down with a Guineas or five, chat to Steve the Shagger, Ralph the Racist, Den the Drug dealer, then see if I can manage the 300 metres home without dozing off in the gutter.

Bliss.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm off out for a run in a min. I've planned to catch up on my reading today. Mrs D does Rainbows (Brownies for 5-7 year olds) on a Monday, so I'll walk up the pub for my tea. The burgers there have their patties made in house by the chef and are to die for. Wash that down with a Guineas or five, chat to Steve the Shagger, Ralph the Racist, Den the Drug dealer, then see if I can manage the 300 metres home without dozing off in the gutter.
> 
> Bliss.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2018)

I am going to hibernate.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2018)

I've been chasing my prescription this morning, both at the chemist and the doctors, I've got to phone later to find out why it got cancelled. I've done some ironing, my Good lady sends her dirty laundry home from the hospital for me to wash, dry and iron, I've got a bag full of clean stuff to take in tonight. I've changed the bed and have the housework to do this afternoon before something to eat and a trip down the hospital.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2018)

Well I survived my trip to Deliverance Country and got back with two bargain bags of goodies from LIDL and ALDI.
When I got back I did a quick swap of the tyres on my missus' new bike - from 32 mm gravel to 28 mm road. Had a spot of lunch and am off out in a mo to take doggie to the beach.
Might drop in for a swift 'alf in Croyde on the way back........


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2018)

This is my first winter since retiring. If the weather is cold and miserable when I wake up I make coffee, go back to bed in the spare room to avoid disturbing the good lady and read. Sometimes I go back to sleep.......

Whole new experience for me and so out of character. Interested to see how I react when the sun warms up.


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2018)

I only managed 4 Guinnessesses and a couple of packs of Nobby's nuts. And some cheese Doritos. And a packet of ready salted Walkers. And a double Talisker. And another double Talisker. I don't think my feet touched the ground as I floated home in a warm alcoholic fog. Bliss. And I don't have to worry about being sober for the morning like a workie would.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2018)

PaulSB said:


> This is my first winter since retiring. If the weather is cold and miserable when I wake up I make coffee, go back to bed in the spare room to avoid disturbing the good lady and read. Sometimes I go back to sleep.......
> 
> Whole new experience for me and so out of character. Interested to see how I react when the sun warms up.



I've taken to doing that if I've got time on a cold morning, just put the heating on, make a brew and retire to bed with my tablet and read news articles cycle chat or facebook, by the time I get up the house is warm.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> I've taken to doing that if I've got time on a cold morning, just put the heating on, make a brew and retire to bed with my tablet and read news articles cycle chat or facebook, by the time I get up the house is warm.


Ditto.............but I tend to do that every morning regardless of the weather.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2018)

Unlike you lot, i don't sleep well at night, the consolation is of course, that often i fall asleep in the afternoon in a chair while looking at a real fire. There is nothing like a fire in a wood burning stove to send you to sleep. Good morning by the way to any early birds


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2018)

No hangover! Still got it!


----------



## screenman (6 Feb 2018)

I get a cuppa in bed every morning and this morning brekkie as well. Heating is on 24/7 so never a cold house to get up to, life is great apart from having a cold. Still smiling though.


----------



## jongooligan (6 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm off out for a run in a min. I've planned to catch up on my reading today. Mrs D does Rainbows (Brownies for 5-7 year olds) on a Monday, so I'll walk up the pub for my tea. The burgers there have their patties made in house by the chef and are to die for. Wash that down with a Guineas or five, chat to Steve the Shagger, Ralph the Racist, Den the Drug dealer, then see if I can manage the 300 metres home without dozing off in the gutter.
> 
> Bliss.



Ha ha. Cracking nicknames. We've got a Gas Board Dick, Clawhammer Joe and Really Interesting Roy (who's not).


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2018)

We got George and Mildred up the road.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> I only managed 4 Guinnessesses and a couple of packs of Nobby's nuts. And some cheese Doritos. And a packet of ready salted Walkers. And a double Talisker. And another double Talisker. I don't think my feet touched the ground as I floated home in a warm alcoholic fog. Bliss. And I don't have to worry about being sober for the morning like a workie would.



You could have pebble-dashed the house when you got home after consuming that lot.

Graham


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2018)

Brrr.....just got back from the beach from doggie walking.
It's snowing! First we've seen here for at least 5 years.


----------



## screenman (6 Feb 2018)

Just been fed warm lemon drizzle cake and custard, I am not sure Pam has grasped what me being on a diet means.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> Just been fed warm lemon drizzle cake and custard, I am not sure Pam has grasped what me being on a diet means.




It is compulsory for all good diets to incorporate at least 1 slice of cake every day. Everyone knows this.


----------



## screenman (6 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is compulsory for all good diets to incorporate at least 1 slice of cake every day. Everyone knows this.



So would 3 pieces make a better diet, quick I need the answer in case it is no.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> So would 3 pieces make a better diet, quick I need the answer in case it is no.




Most definitely. In life sometimes less is more, but where cake is concerned, more is more.


----------



## screenman (6 Feb 2018)

That is one of the nice things about this forum, you get quick informative answers that you can trust.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2018)

Went down with a stinking cold and sore throat yesterday. Feeling a bit crap this morning.
It's OK for you workies, you can take a day off; I've got to be sick in my own time.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2018)

I have to call a temporary halt to my hibernation as i have to venture out into the wilds of Wales to do my shopping........i may be some time.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Feb 2018)

It gently snowed here for most of yesterday so spent five hours finishing off organising my wood shed. I got a substantial amount of free timber last autumn which I logged and stacked. Dry enough now to split and stack in the wood shed. I reckon I have two, possibly three winters supply. Felt very Scandinavian!!

A few of us discussed riding out for lunch today but the temperature was still -4C at 10.00 so ride cancelled. A pity as we thought it might be possible to sneak in 3-4 hours in the brilliant sunshine

Off to clear out the garage now. I have the feeling Spring is not far away and want the non-productive jobs out the way so I can get stuck in to cycling and the allotment.

Slightly nervous about the postie arriving today as he should bring my Ride London magazine.

One downside for today is I have to raid the savings pot to pay for my wife’s trip to India. On the upside if the weather is reasonable in March, when she goes, I plan touring the Pennine Cycleway from Derby to Berwick and then carry on to Edinburgh. I haven’t mentioned this yet!!!!!


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2018)

Been out for a run, Bic'd my head, shower. Now settled down in the warm with a coffee. I think my conjunctivitis is back, so I may have to self treat with some intensive Guinness therapy.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> ..... Bic'd my head....


Biro's give better coverage.....


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Feb 2018)

I have been enjoying all your posts because from june i will be joining you work free lot.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I have been enjoying all your posts because from june i will be joining you work free lot.



Excellent news! One less workie, one more disgusting, cabbage smelling, Werther's sucking old duffer. We look forward to welcoming youmto the club.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Feb 2018)




----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2018)

Good old Mrs D.
She just took the dog out to the beach and dropped into Tesco on the way back. She does look after me well.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2018)

I have returned. Morrisons seems to be filled with old people these days.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. Morrisons seems to be filled with old people these days.


I've notice a similar thing in our shops and pubs. Odd isn't it?


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Went down with a stinking cold and sore throat yesterday. Feeling a bit crap this morning.
> It's OK for you workies, you can take a day off; I've got to be sick in my own time.



Serves you right, I have had mine since last Friday, slowed me down a bit and put a stop to swimming but it has not stopped anything else. I have decided to have break from the bike as my foot was giving me too much pain so nothing different there.


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I have been enjoying all your posts because from june i will be joining you work free lot.



Are you kidding, this lot have always got something wrong with them, keep working it is healthier.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've notice a similar thing in our shops and pubs. Odd isn't it?




Dam right. I don't know where all these old people come from.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> Are you kidding, this lot have always got something wrong with them, keep working it is healthier.




Speak for yourself. Nothing wrong with my health, especially since i just stopped working.


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Speak for yourself. Nothing wrong with my health, especially since i just stopped working.



I know you are fine but look at those other two, and Drago only just past being a teenager. You only have to look at what happens after you finish being retired to see it is not good for you.


----------



## Venod (7 Feb 2018)

I've moved on from Lincolnshire, I have done four of the top 100 climbs in the last 3 days, this smart trainer was the best thing I ever bought.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2018)

There's nothing wrong with me. OK, I'm anally and bladder incontinent, have awful flatulence, none of my own teeth, my arm fell off, and I have recurring malaria and rabies, and I can't get Mr Floppy up, but other than that I'm fighting fit. Cough.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> There's nothing wrong with me. OK, I'm anally and bladder incontinent, have awful flatulence, none of my own teeth, my arm fell off, and I have recurring malaria and rabies, and I can't get Mr Floppy up, but other than that I'm fighting fit. Cough.




What a fine figure of a man you are presenting Mr Drago.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2018)

I'm totally awesome in every way..........apart from having man flu at the moment.


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2018)

I am decorating the spare spare room, and making sawdust. I love being creative, sort of.


----------



## Paulus (7 Feb 2018)

Today I took the plunge and handed my notice in. I have given them more than the required notice period to make sure that there is a smooth transition between my last payday and the start of my pension. April the 20th will be my last day of full employment.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2018)

Paulus said:


> Today I took the plunge and handed my notice in. I have given them more than the required notice period to make sure that there is a smooth transition between my last payday and the start of my pension. April the 20th will be my last day of full employment.




Well done. welcome to the club so to speak


----------



## PaulSB (7 Feb 2018)

Today’s top tip for pensioners. If like me you hate spiders, especially those big hunting buggers, a leaf blower is marvellous for blowing cobwebs, spiders and all out of the garage roof. Poor lads didn’t know what hit ‘em!!!!

Garage tidied. Bring on Spring. 

Cycle specific spinning tonight. 

Didn’t get on Ride London but got sent a nice jacket I wasn’t expecting.


----------



## alicat (7 Feb 2018)

> There's nothing wrong with me. OK, I'm anally and bladder incontinent, have awful flatulence, none of my own teeth, my arm fell off, and I have recurring malaria and rabies, and I can't get Mr Floppy up, but other than that I'm fighting fit. Cough.



Yebbut can you stand up in a strong wind?


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2018)

My top tip for us pensioners:

If you're an anally incontinent, tuck your trousers in your socks and no one will know.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> My top tip for us pensioners:
> 
> If you're an anally incontinent, tuck your trousers in your socks and no one will know.




That is def a  moment.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> My top tip for us pensioners:
> 
> If you're an anally incontinent, tuck your trousers in your socks and no one will know.


I bet you're the one who stinks of piss and stale cabbage that gives us pensioners a bad name.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2018)

Yep, and I fart loudly on the bus.


----------



## midlife (7 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> My top tip for us pensioners:
> 
> If you're an anally incontinent, tuck your trousers in your socks and no one will know.



Bicycle clips.....well it is a forum for cyclists


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2018)

You lot are gross sometimes.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are gross all the time



FTFY.


----------



## arch684 (7 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are gross sometimes.


@Drago is the ring leader


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2018)

arch684 said:


> @Drago is the ring leader




That's it. Oh how you turn on each other so fast.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2018)

arch684 said:


> @Drago is the ring leader



Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

Good morning, non workies, another exciting day ahead?
I'm still suffering from this darned cold. 
Snorted a couple of lines of Vicks decongestant before I went to bed last night. Woke up about half an hour later with my nasal passages and sinuses on fire. It was agony!
My missus got her Neti pot out and flushed me out with a warm saline solution. Bliss!
Won't be using Vicks again!


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2018)

No wonder Vic is so grumpy! I would be too if someone kept sniffing me.

Eye is better today, but still red. Going to keep warm indoors today, and reward myself with a ride tomorrow.

Already been out to the workshop, fiddled with the Yamaha and fitted a bicycle top box to the rack on the Saracen.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2018)

Good mornng. Better temps here, but back to the rainy stuff of course. I may just stay inside and stuff my face with rubbish.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

I'm staying in the warm and drinking plenty of fluids.
Plenty to keep me occupied - Homes under the Hammer, Escape to the Country, Flog It!, Antiques Road Trip, Daily Politics etc. LOL
Probably feel like slashing my wrists by this evening.....


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm staying in the warm and drinking plenty of fluids.
> Plenty to keep me occupied - Homes under the Hammer, Escape to the Country, Flog It!, Antiques Road Trip, Daily Politics etc. LOL
> Probably feel like slashing my wrists by this evening.....



. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## screenman (8 Feb 2018)

Into Lincoln and shopping done, chilling out having a coffee back home and may venture out to the dent for a play with a few dents or may play with some wood as I have a drawer to make. Choices, I love them.


----------



## Paulus (8 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Won't be using Vicks again!



Used in moderation it is good stuff, maybe not on already inflamed nasal passages though. Try smearing some on your chest, or around the top of you nose instead.


----------



## screenman (8 Feb 2018)

Vicks on bottom off feet, or so I was once told, I must admit I would not slop it around a sore nose, maybe a little dab on the pillow.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2018)

Def do not put it on, in or near your nose. That will make your eyes water literally.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

Paulus said:


> Used in moderation it is good stuff, maybe not on already inflamed nasal passages though. Try smearing some on your chest, or around the top of you nose instead.





welsh dragon said:


> Def do not put it on, in or near your nose. That will make your eyes water literally.



This was the culprit.....


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> This was the culprit.....
> 
> View attachment 395038




Ah i see. Never trust anything you have to shove up your nose. Dangerous stuff


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2018)

Enjoying a medicinal Guinness.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

Felt a bit better, so nipped into the garage to put the new tyres on Mrs.Ds new bike.

Knackered now!


----------



## derrick (8 Feb 2018)

Went back to work this week, it's f*****g hard, it's only for this week, the money was to good to turn down, going to have a lay in on Monday, Looking forward to splashing some cash next week, but i can't think of anything i need.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

That'll learn ya!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> That'll learn ya!




It's been a long time since i heard someone say that.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm staying in the warm and drinking plenty of fluids.
> Plenty to keep me occupied - Homes under the Hammer, Escape to the Country, Flog It!, Antiques Road Trip, Daily Politics etc. LOL
> Probably feel like slashing my wrists by this evening.....



I'm in the study because mrs scrutinizer is having her daily soaps fest and i'm not even retired yet!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2018)

All soaps and reality shows are the devils spawn IMHO


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2018)

Except for Corrie.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Except for Corrie.




Including THAT.....


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> All soaps and reality shows are the devils spawn IMHO


Daytime TV has been a godsend these past couple of days when I really haven't felt like doing much.
I've been inspired to go to my local antiques auction.....


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Daytime TV has been a godsend these past couple of days when I really haven't felt like doing much.
> I've been inspired to go to my local antiques auction.....




Oh dear.


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2018)

Well.....it's a day out....


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2018)

Hospital ophthalmology annual appointment this morning. Getting through all the preliminary tests very quickly. A member of our cycling club works in the clinic and spotted me on the list and is getting me through very fast!!!

An unexpected benefit of riding a bike. I may get home early enough to ride or walk in the glorious sunshine.


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2018)

Been for a run. Just settling down with a coffee.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2018)

I have been nowhere. Snowing here.


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2018)

Due to snow here later.


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2018)

Clear blue skys and windy here.
Feeling a bit better today, so I might have a walk down our local at lunchtime. First time out of the house for three days.


----------



## roadrash (10 Feb 2018)

I think its time I joined this thread seeing as I am "medically" retired hope theres room for a knackered recumbent cycling tee totallist, (tee total due to medication) .

anyhow seeing as its p1ssing down and mrs roadrash hasn't got a list of stuff that needs doing, today I shall be doing as little as possible for as long as possible


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> I think its time I joined this thread seeing as I am "medically" retired hope theres room for a knackered recumbent cycling tee totallist, (tee total due to medication) .
> 
> anyhow seeing as its p1ssing down and mrs roadrash hasn't got a list of stuff that needs doing, today I shall be doing as little as possible for as long as possible


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Bicycle clips.....well it is a forum for cyclists
> 
> View attachment 394965



I didn't know you could still get them.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2018)

Welcom @roadrash to the World of pith, slippers, and blankets over your legs.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Daytime TV has been a godsend these past couple of days when I really haven't felt like doing much.
> I've been inspired to go to my local antiques auction.....



About 11 years ago I was laid up with a broken heel, I actually watched some daytime TV, now I wont go near it, though my Good Lady loves it, so I have to find something to do when she's home in the day.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2018)

I caught some daytime TV in the week. I have to say, that Fern Britton has really sorted herself out.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> I think its time I joined this thread seeing as I am "medically" retired hope theres room for a knackered recumbent cycling tee totallist, (tee total due to medication) .
> 
> anyhow seeing as its p1ssing down and mrs roadrash hasn't got a list of stuff that needs doing, today I shall be doing as little as possible for as long as possible








Do you smell of stale cabbage?


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2018)

If he doesn't, he soon will after sitting in Dirk's armchair!


----------



## roadrash (10 Feb 2018)

Do you smell of stale cabbage?[/QUOTE]

and werthers


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> If he doesn't, he soon will after sitting in Dirk's armchair!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> I think its time I joined this thread seeing as I am "medically" retired hope theres room for a knackered recumbent cycling tee totallist, (tee total due to medication) .
> 
> anyhow seeing as its p1ssing down and mrs roadrash hasn't got a list of stuff that needs doing, today I shall be doing as little as possible for as long as possible




Welcome aboard.  Your in good company with this lot. Of course i am not included with the knackered, broken down part, or the smelling of cabbage bit either.


----------



## roadrash (10 Feb 2018)

Dare I ask what welsh dragons smell of


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> Dare I ask what welsh dragons smell of




Roses of course. Unlike that lot.  Seriously, you do not want to know half the things they suffer from.


----------



## roadrash (10 Feb 2018)

ahh I love roses, especially the purple one..


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Roses of course. Unlike that lot.  Seriously, you do not want to know half the things they suffer from.




You mean they have more ailments than they keep us updated on daily.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> You mean they have more ailments than they keep us updated on daily.




More? Could they possibly have MORE? Are you serious?


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> More? Could they possibly have MORE? Are you serious?


Nowt wrong with me...


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nowt wrong with me...




Thank god one of you is. . Otherwise this threads name would have to be changed to the "the old broken down crocks" thread


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank god one of you is. . Otherwise this threads name would have to be changed to the "the old broken down crocks" thread


Bloody perfect, me!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bloody perfect, me!




A legend clearly.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2018)

Starting decorating next week. Just the back bedroom to do.
I'm just hoping that the weather is crap next week.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2018)

Whole side of my face aches now. Guinness based medication until I can get to the Docs.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Whole side of my face aches now. Guinness based medication until I can get to the Docs.


Sounds like you need to up the dosage...............







.............or go on the Jameson's.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2018)

Morning you horrible lot . Good job i didn't take my thermal drawers off . Another busy day for me doing notalot.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2018)

Twas blimmin cold on the beach yesterday afternoon!


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Twas blimmin cold on the beach yesterday afternoon!



What are you doing up so early, I thought the retired got up about midday.


----------



## arch684 (12 Feb 2018)

More snow and ice here so may do a bit of cleaning or maybe not


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2018)

I'm awake but still in bed, cruising CC on my tablet with a cuppa on the bedside table, it's an odd jobs and chores day today. Though I might have to nip up the hospital to talk to my Good Lady's doctor later.


----------



## arch684 (12 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> What are you doing up so early, I thought the retired got up about midday.


I have been up since 5.45 best time of the day


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2018)

arch684 said:


> I have been up since 5.45 best time of the day



I agree, our alarms go off at 5am everyday seldom are we not awake before that.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> I agree, our alarms go off at 5am everyday seldom are we not awake before that.



I usually get woken about six by my bladder shouting empty me, but sometimes it can be as early as four, which is a nuisance.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> What are you doing up so early, I thought the retired got up about midday.


I'm still in bed......


----------



## arch684 (12 Feb 2018)

I felt quite smug this morning as i watched the neighbours clearing snow and ice from there cars as they headed of to work


----------



## PaulSB (12 Feb 2018)

Very little sleep - a look in the mirror is not good. Mid-range hangover caused by swilling whisky around raging toothache. Ibuprofen supply run out.

I have just secured an appointment with my dentist. I know, as it’s the third time in five months, this is an infected root underneath a crown. Last time I saw him the discussion was around root canal treatment. I’ve had this before and can handle it. However as it’s below a crown he’s talking about a specialist referral to have the root removed from below to avoid taking out the crown. That’s going to hit the annual budget hard!!

This afternoon it will be anti-biotics and wait 48 hours for those to kick. I’ll need to find an offie as well.


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2018)

Mini D isn't well, had the upchucks, so I didnt get to bed til about 3am. As a result didn't get up until 9.15. The best part of the day has gone, wasted, so I'll just veg out at home. Maybe a run later.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Mini D isn't well, had the upchucks, so I didnt get to bed til about 3am. As a result didn't get up until 9.15. The best part of the day has gone, wasted, so I'll just veg out at home. Maybe a run later.




Hope Miss D feels better soon. Kids often feel terrible in the morning and 3 hours later will be running around like lunatics.


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2018)

She seems right as rain today, gawd bless 'er


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2018)

Gws, mini D.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2018)

Just got back from delivering my Ridgeback Voyage to Tiverton. Blizzard conditions over the moors on the way out, sunshine on the way back!


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2018)

Just had a lovely sofa snooze, recouping a few of the Zzzz's I missed out on last night.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2018)

I have been looking at mobile phones. I wish i had had a Zzzzzzz instead. Confused? You will be.


----------



## derrick (12 Feb 2018)

Finished the job i started last week, now it's 4 days of doing sweat fa. then 7 days in Calpe riding the mountains, lovely.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2018)

Two folding bikes to clean tomorrow, ready to sell them.
That should keep me busy in the morning.
Got two hybrids to clean as well, but they can wait until the weekend.


----------



## GM (12 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just got back from delivering my Ridgeback Voyage to Tiverton. Blizzard conditions over the moors on the way out, sunshine on the way back!




Well I've had a very pleasant day out in North Devon, was great to meet Mr & Mrs Dirk


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> Well I've had a very pleasant day out in North Devon, was great to meet Mr & Mrs Dirk


A pleasure to do business with you @GM.
Quite sorry to see that bike go.

PS. Tiverton is Mid Devon. You've a way to go up the A361 Link Road before you get to North Devon.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2018)

Good morning happy campers. I will be making a couple of cakes today. My youngest grandsons will be spending the day at my house tomorrow and they eat ALL DAY. So much food will be needed including cake.


----------



## arch684 (13 Feb 2018)

Good morning all


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2018)

Good morning everybody, yoga this morning


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

It's 'orrible out there, high wind and rain. Think I'll snuggle down with a few cups of tea and reappraise the situation in an hour, or so.


----------



## arch684 (13 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning happy campers. I will be making a couple of cakes today. My youngest grandsons will be spending the day at my house tomorrow and they eat ALL DAY. So much food will be needed including cake.


Lucky you wd i would love to have grand kids


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2018)

arch684 said:


> Lucky you wd i would love to have grand kids




I am lucky although they do eat an awful lot. 15 year old twin boys can pack a hell of a lot of food into their mouths.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

We never had kids. 
I used to be one myself and it put me right off the idea.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am lucky although they do eat an awful lot. 15 year old twin boys can pack a hell of a lot of food into their mouths.



My granddaughter is 5. I haven't seen her for a couple of weeks, with my Good Lady being in hospital she hasn't been up for breakfast on a Sunday for a couple of weeks. My Good Lady burnt the sausages one week and little Lucy complained then went round telling everybody "Nana burnt the sausages".


----------



## Venod (13 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> they eat ALL DAY.



We have seven grandchildren and they usually come through the front door say hello and head straight for the kitchen, (they can eat for England) I blame Mrs Afnug she buys all sorts of goodies she knows they don't get at home, its always nice to see them, but its also nice to return to peace and quiet when the go home.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2018)

Afnug said:


> We have seven grandchildren and they usually come through the front door say hello and head straight for the kitchen, (they can eat for England) I blame Mrs Afnug she buys all sorts of goodies she knows they don't get at home, its always nice to see them, but its also nice to return to peace and quiet when the go home.




Amen to that. They are like a swarm of locusts when the arrive


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> My granddaughter is 5. I haven't seen her for a couple of weeks, with my Good Lady being in hospital she hasn't been up for breakfast on a Sunday for a couple of weeks. My Good Lady burnt the sausages one week and little Lucy complained then went round telling everybody "Nana burnt the sausages".




Kids can be so cruel and brutally honest. Not to mention embarassing.


----------



## Poacher (13 Feb 2018)

Final session of my "Healthier You NHS Diabetes Prevention Programme" at 10:00. I've probably not shed the weight I put on over Christmas, so may be heavier than at the last one in December. High winds and rain forecast, although dry at the moment, so still debating whether to take the road bike (no guards) or tourer.
Will probably be the tourer; harder work, so more calories expended.


----------



## screenman (13 Feb 2018)

The quilt won the fight this morning, it does not happen often. Another decorating day along with one dent on a car coming here.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> The quilt won the fight this morning, it does not happen often.


It's a slippery slope, I tell ya!


----------



## GM (13 Feb 2018)

Having an extra lie in this morning seeing as I missed my lie in yesterday 
Seriously I really must start getting up earlier and get out and do some exercise, since I've packed work I must have put on over a stone.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> Having an extra lie in this morning seeing as I missed my lie in yesterday
> Seriously I really must start getting up earlier and get out and do some exercise, since I've packed work I must have put on over a stone.


Get yerself a good bike and do LEJOG - that should sort it.


----------



## GM (13 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Get yerself a good bike and do LEJOG - that should sort it.



What a brilliant idea, why didn't I think of that


----------



## derrick (13 Feb 2018)

A day to clean the car, have to have it clean and tidy for the airport trip. but i might do it tomorrow .


----------



## gavroche (13 Feb 2018)

We are in North Devon until Thursday, the weather is awful. Nothing to do all day.


----------



## jongooligan (13 Feb 2018)

Getting cabin fever here.
Was supposed to be on Waldridge Fell cutting back the birch & gorse scrub but horizontal sleet has knocked that on the head. I was up at 6 and got all the chores done before Mrs. jg got home from her night shift and I've also made a Bloomin Hestenthal spag bol for tonight so I'm now at a loose end. Garage is out of bounds for fettling jobs as that would wake Mrs. jg so I'm sat here listening to Ken Bruce and supping my fifth mug of tea.
Think I'll go and pluck my eyebrows or summat.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

gavroche said:


> We are in North Devon until Thursday, the weather is awful. Nothing to do all day.


I've got a garage full of bikes that need cleaning if you're at a loose end.....


----------



## screenman (13 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've got a garage full of bikes that need cleaning if you're at a loose end.....



So have I.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> So have I.


I baggied him first!


----------



## gavroche (13 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've got a garage full of bikes that need cleaning if you're at a loose end.....


We are making pancakes today and planning to go and have a look at the Bike Shed in Barnstaple tomorrow while my wife and rest of family go shopping in town.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

gavroche said:


> ..... planning to go and have a look at the Bike Shed in Barnstaple tomorrow while my wife and rest of family go shopping in town.


Don't do it!
I've been in twice in the past couple of weeks.....just lookin'.....cost me £1300 so far!
I can resist anything except temptation.


----------



## gavroche (13 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Don't do it!
> I've been in twice in the past couple of weeks.....just lookin'.....cost me £1300 so far!
> I can resist anything except temptation.


Not planning to buy anything, just looking to pass the time.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

gavroche said:


> Not planning to buy anything, just looking to pass the time.


That's what I told my missus as well........
They do a very nice coffee there.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2018)

I do not understand your obsession with cleaning bikes. It's all beyond me.


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2018)

All my bikes are clean enough to eat off. It don't go in the rack until its cleaner than Mother Teresa's dreams.

Been working on the FZR engine this morning. Now feet up with a Nespresso.


----------



## gavroche (13 Feb 2018)

On the other hand, I really fancy buying this jersey but it comes from Spain and is out of stock at the moment. Even my wife said it was very nice and authorised me to buy it.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

gavroche said:


> On the other hand, I really fancy buying this jersey but it comes from Spain and is out of stock at the moment. Even my wife said it was very nice and authorised me to buy it.
> View attachment 395659
> View attachment 395660


Almost as good as one of these.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2018)

derrick said:


> A day to clean the car, have to have it clean and tidy for the airport trip. but i might do it tomorrow .



Cleaning the car was a job I wanted to do today but the rain has scuppered that one so I'm updating the back up files on my computer instead


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2018)

Dome some more work on the Tracker bike project this avo.


----------



## screenman (13 Feb 2018)

They reckon if you leave your hair unwashed long enough it starts to clean itself, will the car do the same? At the moment it looks like it is covered in 3 inch thick of Lincolnshire soil.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> They reckon if you leave your hair unwashed long enough it starts to clean itself, will the car do the same? At the moment it looks like it is covered in 3 inch thick of Lincolnshire soil.



My little white Suzuki is only white in patches.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> My little white Suzuki is only white in patches.




My little black Suzuki looks quite mucky. There is lots of Welsh mud all over her.


----------



## derrick (13 Feb 2018)

I made pancakes for the first time ever today, instead of washing the car. they were lovely maple syrup and bananas, trouble was i made to many, and i hate waste so ate all 6, my other half had the other 6. Am now sitting in front of the TV, am here for the night,


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2018)

The only thing you should put on pancakes is Maple syrup. Nothing else..


----------



## derrick (13 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> The only thing you should put on pancakes is Maple syrup. Nothing else..


There should be ice cream, but we never had any in the freezer


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2018)

......mornin' all.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> ......mornin' all.


Good morning, I've got to catch up with the ironing this morning, then it's a favourite cafe for lunch and down the club playing bingo with the rest of the pensioners.


----------



## arch684 (14 Feb 2018)

Good morning


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2018)

I am entertaining 2 teenagers today (that might be a stretch of the imagination) as they will have their eyes glued to their phones when they are not eating that is. Good morning.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2018)

arch684 said:


> Good morning



Good morning.


----------



## gavroche (14 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> The only thing you should put on pancakes is Maple syrup. Nothing else..


The only thing you should put on pancakes is sugar and nothing else. Also, pancakes should be thin , 10"wide and rolled up to eat.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2018)

gavroche said:


> The only thing you should put on pancakes is sugar and nothing else. Also, pancakes should be thin , 10"wide and rolled up to eat.




BORING.


----------



## Venod (14 Feb 2018)

gavroche said:


> 10"wide and rolled up to eat.



How long should they be ? we have always made them round.


----------



## GM (14 Feb 2018)

gavroche said:


> The only thing you should put on pancakes is sugar and nothing else. Also, pancakes should be thin , 10"wide and rolled up to eat.




We had pancakes last night, to be honest I couldn't give a toss if we had them or not!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2018)

You can cheat. The supermarkets sell pancakes ready made in packs. Just re-heat and eat. Much easier than all that faffing about.


----------



## screenman (14 Feb 2018)

I had way too much pancake last night, the first with maple syrup, ice cream, banana and sugar.


----------



## arch684 (14 Feb 2018)

It is 5 years today since i retired,first time i had more than 1 card on valentines day


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2018)

Off for our round trip to LIDL & ALDI in Bideford this morning.....woohoo!
Exciting, innit?


----------



## arch684 (14 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Off for our round trip to LIDL & ALDI in Bideford this morning.....woohoo!I'm doing the same after i pick up a parcel from the post office
> Exciting, innit?


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2018)

You're going to Bideford?


----------



## gavroche (14 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Off for our round trip to LIDL & ALDI in Bideford this morning.....woohoo!
> Exciting, innit?


Going to the Bike Shed in Barnstaple sometime today, now, that could be exciting!


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2018)

gavroche said:


> Going to the Bike Shed in Barnstaple sometime today, now, that could be exciting!


Could be expensive as well.....


----------



## gavroche (14 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Could be expensive as well.....


I am very good at resisting temptation..................some of the time. Anyway, driving back to North Wales tomorrow and no room in the car for anything big.


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2018)

gavroche said:


> I am very good at resisting temptation..................some of the time. Anyway, driving back to North Wales tomorrow and no room in the car for anything big.


Bike Shed is a Brompton dealer.......


----------



## screenman (14 Feb 2018)

I have retired to my bed, well to be honest I have not got out of it today.


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> I have retired to my bed, well to be honest I have not got out of it today.


Lazy beggar!
I've been up for half an hour already!


----------



## GM (14 Feb 2018)

Me too, showered and had breakfast. Out shortly to do a bit of hill training ( don't laugh, we've got some serious hills around here ) on my new toy.


----------



## DCLane (14 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> I had way too much pancake last night, the first with maple syrup, ice cream, banana and sugar.



And the 10th?


----------



## roadrash (14 Feb 2018)

out on the recumbent trike at 9.30 this morning , been out half an hour and started icy sleet and windy , feck that , I was soon home with a brew dunking digestives


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2018)

It is cold, windy, and possibly about to snow, but i am not going anywhere. I shall keep toasty warm inside.


----------



## gavroche (14 Feb 2018)

Well, I went, I saw, I left. Didn't spend a penny although I was very tempted with a new pair of Specialized shoes but resisted the temptation. Had a little chat with the staff ( nice people) and one of them even said I spoke with a Welsh accent when I said I lived in North Wales. He was a bit confused when I told him I was French. Very nice shop with loads of nice things.


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2018)

gavroche said:


> Well, I went, I saw, I left. Didn't spend a penny although I was very tempted with a new pair of Specialized shoes but resisted the temptation. Had a little chat with the staff ( nice people) and one of them even said I spoke with a Welsh accent when I said I lived in North Wales. He was a bit confused when I told him I was French. Very nice shop with loads of nice things.


It's a friendly place. We're dropping in tomorrow during our ride.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2018)

Feeling grim. I got the brown bum wee, and it ain't nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Feeling grim. I got the brown bum wee, and it ain't nice.


----------



## arch684 (15 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Feeling grim. I got the brown bum wee, and it ain't nice.


I have no idea what this is but please DON'T tell me


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2018)

arch684 said:


> I have no idea what this is but please DON'T tell me




I think you do know what it is, but it's best to pretend otherwise.


----------



## roadrash (15 Feb 2018)

you do know that diarrhea is hereditary...............it runs in your genes.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2018)

Out on the bikes for the first time since I had Man Flu last week.


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Feeling grim. I got the brown bum wee, and it ain't nice.



I told you retirement was not good for you. GWS 

As it happens I have not been good myself for a fortnight now, so you are not alone.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> you do know that diarrhea is hereditary...............it runs in your genes.



Especially Mr Drago's genes. . And that is truly gross by the way. Funny, but gross.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2018)

Hot water bottle, sipping Avian.


----------



## roadrash (15 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Especially Mr Drago's genes. . And that is truly gross by the way. Funny, but gross.



you did say I would fit in on this thread


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> you did say I would fit in on this thread




Absolutely....


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2018)

Well, just to prove that I've got over the Man Flu, I took a KoM on the last segment of my ride this morning.
Life in the old dog yet!


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Feeling grim. I got the brown bum wee, and it ain't nice.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2018)

arch684 said:


> I have no idea what this is but please DON'T tell me



I know exactly what it is, I had it about a week ago  The good thing now is I can blow my own trumpet and not worry about the follow through.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2018)

Mrs D has bought some diorylite. I've a sneaking suspicion that the stuff coming out then other end tastes much the same.


----------



## arch684 (15 Feb 2018)

Now that is gross


----------



## GM (15 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Mrs D has bought some diorylite. I've a sneaking suspicion that the stuff coming out then other end tastes much the same.



You've put me off my Thai curry that I was going to have for dinner!


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2018)

Thought I saw @Drago on his way out to a chapter meeting this morning.......


----------



## roadrash (15 Feb 2018)

obviously a case of mistaken identity, this is @Drago ..


----------



## derrick (15 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Feeling grim. I got the brown bum wee, and it ain't nice.


Can this forum sink any lower.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2018)

derrick said:


> Can this forum sink any lower.




With Mr Drago around i am positive that it can.


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2018)

derrick said:


> Can this forum sink any lower.



You could say it is skidding along the bottom.


----------



## Poacher (15 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Feeling grim. I got the brown bum wee, and it ain't nice.


Could be worse - at least it was brown.......


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2018)

Just realised that it's Friday tomorrow. Crikey! This week's gone quick.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just realised that it's Friday tomorrow. Crikey! This week's gone quick.



I know, it's flown past.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2018)

And now I have the upchucks. Been speaking to Thora Hurl on the great white telephone.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> And now I have the upchucks. Been speaking to Thora Hurl on the great white telephone.


Have you had the erupting pustules yet?


----------



## derrick (15 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Feeling grim. I got the brown bum wee, and it ain't nice.


Please no pics, we believe you.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2018)

derrick said:


> Please no pics, we believe you.


If it ain't on soshul meeja we don't believe him.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> If it ain't on soshul meeja we don't believe him.



There's such a thing as too much information.


----------



## screenman (16 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just realised that it's Friday tomorrow. Crikey! This week's gone quick.



It is Friday already, how did that happen.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2018)

Friday it is. I am so glad i missed out on the above conversation last night.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

My missus thought it was Friday yesterday.


----------



## GM (16 Feb 2018)

Friday, yipee payday.....oooh hang on!


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

Think I'm past the peakmof this Ebola virus. Still feel like I've been punched in the stomach, but no longer feel frightened to fart.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Think I'm past the peakmof this Ebola virus. Still feel like I've been punched in the stomach, but no longer feel frightened to fart.


Down the pub at lunchtime for a curry, two bags of peanuts and 4 pints of Guiness, then?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Think I'm past the peakmof this Ebola virus. Still feel like I've been punched in the stomach, but no longer feel frightened to fart.




I take it, you are no longer in danger of pebble dashing the bathroom.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I take it, you are no longer in danger of pebble dashing the bathroom.


Wait 'til after lunchtime.......


----------



## screenman (16 Feb 2018)

Third day of being housebound, I am off out this is just too much.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

Think I'll get up in a mo.
Got a couple of bikes to give a quick checkover, take the doggie down the beach then a stroll down the village for our usual Friday F&C and a couple of pints at my local.
Busy, busy!


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

Cracking day for a change.


----------



## GM (16 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 396054
> 
> Cracking day for a change.




Give it the big toe test! looks very inviting.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

Bit too cold for me - I only go in once it's around 80°F.
Look who I bumped into.


----------



## jongooligan (16 Feb 2018)

Give us a clue.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

Looks like a meeting of elderly Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Give us a clue.


Guy in the middle.



Drago said:


> Looks like a meeting of elderly Reservoir Dogs.


Close.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bit too cold for me - I only go in once it's around 80°F.
> Look who I bumped into.
> 
> View attachment 396057




Ooh. Is this a quiz? I do like a good quiz.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

I'll give you a clue.
He's a politician.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

Trump?


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Trump?


LOL.
Right side of the political divide, though.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

That'd be awesome, going for a stroll and bumping into the great man himself.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> That'd be awesome, going for a stroll and bumping into the great man himself.


You'd be amazed who you bump into on our beach.
This chap is mates with someone who is very pally with Trump.


----------



## jongooligan (16 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Guy in the middle.



Has Rolf Harris been released?


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

Colonel Saunders?


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

It's Steve Crowther - ex chairman of UKIP.
He's quite an amenable chap. Got some nice doggies as well.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

I guess he had to keep himself busy after The Price is Right ended.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

He lives just down the road from me.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Oh - I thought it was going to be somebody of importance and relevance... not a washed up has been never was.


You been sucking lemons again?


----------



## midlife (16 Feb 2018)

Just out of curiosity @Dirk which beach is it?


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

Saunton 


midlife said:


> Just out of curiosity @Dirk which beach is it?


Saunton Sands.


----------



## jongooligan (16 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's Steve Crowther - ex chairman of UKIP.
> He's quite an amenable chap. Got some nice doggies as well.



Honestly never heard of him. Was expecting someone famous/notorious.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Honestly never heard of him. Was expecting someone famous/notorious.


He's quite well known around 'ere......


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Let me guess - he's a notorious fraudster and drunk? The usual sort of senior member of UKIP...


Nope - that's just your prejudice shining through.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

Projectile illness update.

Ate 2 pieces of toast for lunch, kept them down OK.

I've googled the symptoms and it seems that its norovirus, mutated and combined with the black death. Its only my famous iron constitution that saved me. A lesser person would have melted to death.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

User said:


> No - an assessment of the sort of people who rise through the ranks of UKIP based on their record...


The Guardian? 
Nope - don't see Steve's name there.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Strawberries. Strange but true - they help cure nausea and vomiting.



Is that true? I would send Mrs D out to pick some, but she's got a smelly cold.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Is that true? I would send Mrs D out to pick some, but she's got a smelly cold.


He didn't say which end you have to apply them.......I can guess though....


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Honestly never heard of him. Was expecting someone famous/notorious.



I don't know him either.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

User said:


> You don't have to dig very far:
> 
> He supports German racists


It's all a matter of opinion and political stance. We will never agree, so there's not much point in having a bun fight here. Take it over to N&CA if you like, but this ain't the thread for it.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2018)

That was an interesting faf! Broken fittings on the curtain rail again, last time I found some spare ones and patched it up. This time I put a new rail up, problem was the new one came with short thin screws and the old one used long thick ones, I had to find some spare screws that were a little longer and thicker and then make it fit. Rail now fitted and looking better.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2018)

I thought i had wandered in through the wrong door for a minute there.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

All us old farts need to know about politics is that Hitler was a bad sort, and Churchill was the son of God. All other political discussion is for workies.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I thought i had wandered in through the wrong door for a minute there.


We had an interloper.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> We had an interloper.




So normal frivolity, stupidity and grossness will be resumed i hope?


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> So normal frivolity, stupidity and grossness will be resumed i hope?


One would hope so.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> So normal frivolity, stupidity and grossness will be resumed i hope?



I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

In that vein, I almost managed a solid poo a short while ago.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> In that vein, I almost managed a solid poo a short while ago.



Too much information


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> In that vein, I almost managed a solid poo a short while ago.




 eww. There we go. Back to normal extreme grossness curtesy of Mr McGrossness himself.


----------



## arch684 (16 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> In that vein, I almost managed a solid poo a short while ago.


Almost what the hell doe's that mean,on second thoughts don't tell us


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2018)

arch684 said:


> Almost what the hell doe's that mean,on second thoughts don't tell us




For goodness sake man. Try to keep up.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

Strewth, one workie nips in here and causes mayhem and everyone loses the plot!


----------



## screenman (16 Feb 2018)

Sitting here with a large cream soda slightly, well maybe not so slightly diluted with toffee vodka. Great day, popped out and fixed a dent for a close mate then helped him bleed a clutch by using a carpet cleaning machine, chips in the car with Pam whilst overlooking a stream, a pop to the shop for some timber then back home to turn it into sawdust. Life is great.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

Lots of mineral water for me. Life will be great again when I can do a poop that doesn't resemble Guinness.


----------



## arch684 (16 Feb 2018)

That's me off the Guinness now


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

Now you know how it's really made.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

It used to be. We tolerate you though Adrian, because you get well into the spirit of aged crochetyism.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Is this a private club then?


Well.....it's certainly not N&CA, that's for sure.


----------



## derrick (17 Feb 2018)

Sitting in the departure lounge at Gatwick airport.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2018)

Sitting in my living room drinking coffee. Waiting for my new phone to arrive. This spending money on the internet lark is so easy. Buy. Buy. Buy. Press the button and bingo.


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2018)

Off out for brekkie at you guessed where soon, bit of retail therapy and back for some more sawdust making. Still not well enough for any excercise yet, which for me is a bit of a downer, but got to keep smiling.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Sitting in my living room drinking coffee. Waiting for my new phone to arrive. This spending money on the internet lark is so easy. Buy. Buy. Buy. Press the button and bingo.



Too easy, contactless payment is the same.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> Too easy, contactless payment is the same.




I don't use that very often because it is so easy.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't use that very often because it is so easy.


I don't worry about spending; if i want something, I buy it.
Fortunately, I don't have a particularly expensive taste; but if I did, I doubt it would make much difference.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2018)

Feel somewhat better today. Tummy still feels a little tender, but I otherwise feel more normal, nearer my regular energy levels.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2018)

I was just watching a news story on sky about Pangolins. A small anteater with scales. I had no idea they can climb trees. Just goes to show, your never too old to learn something new.


----------



## arch684 (17 Feb 2018)

Going to Glasgow today.shopping,lunch, bike shop then pub.Last time i went to the pub before going to the bike shop cost me £900


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I don't worry about spending; if i want something, I buy it.
> Fortunately, I don't have a particularly expensive taste; but if I did, I doubt it would make much difference.



It would be nice to be in the same position.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> It would be nice to be in the same position.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Feb 2018)

I received a letter yesterday,informing me that i won't be able to claim my OAP till i'm 66 and 8 months old. I thought i'd come into the retire at 65 bracket. Pity those much younger than me. They'll be getting letters in years to come,informing them that they'll get their OAP when they reach 86 and 8 months.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I received a letter yesterday,informing me that i won't be able to claim my OAP till i'm 66 and 8 months old. I thought i'd come into the retire at 65 bracket. Pity those much younger than me. They'll be getting letters in years to come,informing them that they'll get their OAP when they reach 86 and 8 months.


I missed out on the State Pension at 65 by about 6 months.
Got to wait another 2 1/2 years for it.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2018)

State pension wouldn't pay my monthly Whisky bill. My Mum reckoned SP would have ceased to exist by the time I retired so hammered it into me about shovelling money into pensions and savings, and not wasting it on car loans and stuff. She wasn't quite right, but was close enough that I'm glad now that she insisted upon it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Feb 2018)

To think,i won't be able to get 10% off at B&Q till 2027!


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2018)

Hopefully the free bus pass at 60 will still exist when I get there. Is the winter fuel allowance thingy still set at 60?


----------



## Paulus (17 Feb 2018)

Where does the extra 8 months come from? I thought I you qualified on your 65th/66th birthday, not a few months later.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Feb 2018)

Paulus said:


> Where does the extra 8 months come from? I thought I you qualified on your 65th/66th birthday, not a few months later.


I don't know. anyway, 15/07/27 (I was born 15/11/60) is the date.. I just can't wait(!)


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Hopefully the free bus pass at 60 will still exist when I get there. Is the winter fuel allowance thingy still set at 60?


The roads'll be that gridlocked by then, you'd be quicker taking Shanks's pony.


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> The roads'll be that gridlocked by then, you'd be quicker taking Shanks's pony.



I thought that you had packed up working a while back.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> I thought that you had packed up working a while back.


Well i wouldn't call it "packed up". More like on the lookout for something to supplement my income. No,i'm entitled to a state pension,as i've "paid into the system" for decades. Probably more in tax on beer and cigarrettes than actual P.A.Y.E contributions,but when you look at it. The amount must run into the tens of thousands at least!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2018)

I thought retirement age has gone up to 66. I just missed out for the retirement age of women. I now have to wait. Grrrr.


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well i wouldn't call it "packed up". More like on the lookout for something to supplement my income. No,i'm entitled to a state pension,as i've "paid into the system" for decades. Probably more in tax on beer and cigarrettes than actual P.A.Y.E contributions,but when you look at it. The amount must run into the tens of thousands at least!



You will soon get it back. I hope I can keep paying for a lot more years and I am older than you.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Hopefully the free bus pass at 60 will still exist when I get there. Is the winter fuel allowance thingy still set at 60?



Think it's now in line with SP age. CBA to check as I'd rather walk than get on a bus even if it was free.


----------



## Venod (17 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Hopefully the free bus pass at 60 will still exist when I get there. Is the winter fuel allowance thingy still set at 60?



Too complicated for me to explain.

https://www.gov.uk/apply-for-elderly-person-bus-pass

https://www.gov.uk/winter-fuel-payment/eligibility


----------



## midlife (17 Feb 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Think it's now in line with SP age. CBA to check as I'd rather walk than get on a bus even if it was free.



I think it's 60 in Scotland, Wales and NI plus in a few odd areas like Merseyside. Otherwise it's pension age, which for me is Dec 2025 iirc


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Hopefully the free bus pass at 60 will still exist when I get there. Is the winter fuel allowance thingy still set at 60?



I’m sure the free bus pass is now at state retirement age for women. My DOB is 06-07-1954 and I’ll be 65 in 2019 but can’t get a bus pass till May 2020. This is also when I qualify for state pension and winter fuel allowance

It’s been made wonderfully complicated so it can be phased in to bring everyone to qualifying at state pension age.

Remarkably for this government it works out quite equitably.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I received a letter yesterday,informing me that i won't be able to claim my OAP till i'm 66 and 8 months old. I thought i'd come into the retire at 65 bracket. Pity those much younger than me. They'll be getting letters in years to come,informing them that they'll get their OAP when they reach 86 and 8 months.



I got caught as well. When I decided to retire I thought I would qualify on my 65th birthday, July 2019 but in fact I won’t till May 2020. My wife is two years younger and got hit even harder.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I got caught as well. When I decided to retire I thought I would qualify on my 65th birthday, July 2019 but in fact I won’t till May 2020. My wife is two years younger and got hit even harder.




A lot of women like me have been hit really hard.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> You will soon get it back.



Get what back?


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> A lot of women like me have been hit really hard.



My wife had always expected to get state pension at 60 but got pushed back to 66. Fortunately she has a small NHS pension without which retirement would have been out of the question. 

I fully understand why this became a necessity for the country but there is no doubt it has been grossly unfair for many women.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

I count myself fortunate that both my wife and myself retired at 60 and we both had pretty much the same pension and lump sum entitlement. We can live quite happily on our current income. The State Pension will just be a bonus for us. 
I feel for those who have to rely on the SP alone. I really don't know how you would do it.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> A lot of women like me have been hit really hard.



My Good Lady has been married twice and has brought up two families, because of that she hardly worked and what work she did do was mostly part time, this meant she didn't even get close to a full set of stamps and only gets 40% of a full pension.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I count myself fortunate that both my wife and myself retired at 60 and we both had pretty much the same pension and lump sum entitlement. We can live quite happily on our current income. The State Pension will just be a bonus for us.
> I feel for those who have to rely on the SP alone. I really don't know how you would do it.



If you've only got a state pension you can apply for pension credit and that can get your council tax paid, free dental work and help with your glasses, also a small weekly payment. Plus the warm home payment to help with winter heating bills. I get a state pension plus sixty quid a month private pension and pension credit, now whilst I can pay my bills no problem there isn't a lot to spare for treats or unexpected big bills.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady has been married twice and has brought up two families, because of that she hardly worked and what work she did do was mostly part time, this meant she didn't even get close to a full set of stamps and only gets 40% of a full pension.



In this day and age, if a company did that folk would be up in arms. The government do that and no one bats an eyelid.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

I've got to admit to being quite surprised at just how little income you need to pack in work. Once you've paid off your mortgage and cleared any debts, such as car loans, life can be relatively inexpensive.
It makes me laugh to see people, in their late 40s and mid 50s, sitting on mega hundreds of thousands of pounds worth of property in London, whinging about work stress and running around like blue arsed flies. The answer is very simple. Sell up and move somewhere cheaper, pack up work, go part time or do something totally different.
I suppose it never actually occurs to most of them.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2018)

Indeed, papa Dirkie. Many of them are working (and moaning about it) simply to pay for their avaricious lifestyles of car loans, smart phones, foreign holidays store cards, etc etc. Stop shelling out for crap like that and suddenly life isn't half so expensive.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

@Drago - thought you might like my 'lunch of champions' today.
Just what you need to get yer old innards working properly again....


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2018)

Dirk, that looks nice, very nice, low calorie as well.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2018)

Early 107 or C1 should fit her needs. Massive used supply, and tough.


----------



## Paulus (17 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> In this day and age, if a company did that folk would be up in arms. The government do that and no one bats an eyelid.



It's all to do with the years that you have paid NI always has been. It used to be 30 years full payment, now I believe it has gone up to 35 years. Women, and now men who stop work to bring up children still get qualifying years if they are claiming child benefit. There is also the opportunity to top up the payments once back at work, or whilst raising the children.


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2018)

Myself and Pam also fell maybe the wrong side of this both going on until 66, but we have never had it so I suppose it has not been taken away. Certainly no works pension to fall back on for us but there is a few bob in the pot.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Feb 2018)

I read recently that the British state pension is the lowest in Europe, it also turns out to be the worst in the developed world.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/12/05/uk-state-pensions-ranked-worst-developed-world/


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2018)

With the state of our roads and infra structure I'd question if were a first world country any more.


----------



## robjh (17 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Early 107 or C1 should fit her needs. Massive used supply, and tough.


and don't forget the Toyota Aygo. Exactly the same car.
I've got a 9 year old 107, and confirm that they are great little cars as long as you're not looking for any frills.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2018)

The Aygo is the same underneath, but has different outer panels and glass and were quite prone to cabin water ingress from various sources, which were never satisfactorily solved during the models lifetime. Toyotas attempts to make it unique actually made it worse.

I've had 2 x 107s and Mrs D has had one, and we loved them all.


----------



## robjh (17 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> The Aygo is the same underneath, but has different outer panels and glass and were quite prone to cabin water ingress from various sources, which were never satisfactorily solved during the models lifetime. Toyotas attempts to make it unique actually made it worse.
> 
> I've had 2 x 107s and Mrs D has had one, and we loved them all.


Well I never knew that*. I worked at PSA (Peugeot/Citroën) at the time and believed that they were identical bar the styling on the front end.

*I was working nowhere near car design or even sales so my ignorance may not be that surprising.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2018)

They were made in the Czech Republic by TCPA, an independent firm set up and co-owned by Toyota and PSA. I was 2IC of the owners club for a while.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5154469, member: 43827"]The 107/C1 group do seem to fit the bill. We(very important, that) also like the Up/Citigo/Mii group but they are a bit more expensive.
Looks like more searching tomorrow.[/QUOTE]
Suzuki Alto?
I've had a couple of these.
Great little runabout. Economical, cheap to buy and bullet proof.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2018)

Feeling a bit crap. Started the day reasonably chipper, but I've gone downhill as the day has gone on


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Feeling a bit crap. Started the day reasonably chipper, but I've gone downhill as the day has gone on




Yuck. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Feeling a bit crap. Started the day reasonably chipper, but I've gone downhill as the day has gone on


Dr Dirk recommends a bottle of something ........ ahem........ medicinal.


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2018)

do you mean something like this..


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> do you mean something like this..
> View attachment 396308


Of course.......what else?


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2018)

Thanks team. At least I shall be chuckling while I'm at deaths door.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2018)

Good morning happy campers. Hope your feeling better Mr Drago. . I was looking at that fish pie on another thread. I could never eat anything that looks at me.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2018)

Do you have to take the eyes out of potatoes?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Do you have to take the eyes out of potatoes?




No. I am very brave where they are concerned.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2018)

Feeling OK, but then I did yesterday when the day started. Just gonna chill.


----------



## screenman (18 Feb 2018)

I am going to fit a pair of stabilisers to the bike and venture out for 30 minutes at some point today, I will keep you all updated of course.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2018)

Walking doggie to the beach and then walking down to the village for Sunday lunch.
Should get about 6 miles in altogether. Was out on the bike yesterday, not pushing hard and did a steady 25 miles and 1100ft of climbing. Averaged 13.3mph on my new Dawes Clubman. I'm well pleased with it.


----------



## DCLane (18 Feb 2018)

I feel old!

Just dropped my 13yo off for a group ride with other clubs and I'm not well enough to join them yet. More (younger) riders knew him than me.

Not retired but I might as well be.


----------



## Venod (18 Feb 2018)

Out last night with mate and his wife, the first time since his off in December and subsequent hip replacement, it hasn't diminished his capacity for beer drinking, I feel rough this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2018)

First serious ride of 2017 - I refuse to go out when it’s icy, snow or dangerously high winds all of which have impacted our Sunday rides this year. I have one friend with a broken jaw, another with broken collarbone which shows the wisdom of my decisions.

56 miles, 4737 feet of climbing with an average of 13. Not too shabby but reckon I’ve lost 2-3mph on the big climbs.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2018)

PaulSB said:


> First serious ride of 2017 - I refuse to go out when it’s icy, snow or dangerously high winds all of which have impacted our Sunday rides this year. I have one friend with a broken jaw, another with broken collarbone which shows the wisdom of my decisions.
> 
> 56 miles, 4737 feet of climbing with an average of 13. Not too shabby but reckon I’ve lost 2-3mph on the big climbs.




Blimey. Am i mistaken or is it a really long time since you were on a bike. 2017?


----------



## stephec (18 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning happy campers. Hope your feeling better Mr Drago. . I was looking at that fish pie on another thread. I could never eat anything that looks *like* me.



FTFY.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2018)

stephec said:


> FTFY.



Go away. Stop stalking me. Bloody cheek. . Good job i don't take you or anything you say seriously.​


----------



## stephec (18 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Go away. Stop stalking me. Bloody cheek. . Good job i don't take you or anything you say seriously.​


You wish.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2018)

Well...we just had a very nice Sunday lunch and a waddle back home.
I do like Sundays.




Serious 'executive power nap' time coming on now.....


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Blimey. Am i mistaken or is it a really long time since you were on a bike. 2017?



It’s an age thing...........I usually catch up in late March!!!!


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2018)

Mornin' you bunch of skivers!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2018)

Gooooood morning campers.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2018)

Off out for the regular Monday foray to LIDL & ALDI in Bideford this morning.
Might even drop in to BJs Bargain Warehouse........the sense of excitement and anticipation is palpable in Chez D at the moment.
Annnnnnd......... I'm having a poached egg for breakfast......woohoo!
Does life get any better?


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2018)

Morning all, its a very damp manky Monday here, housework day has come round again, I also may have to go up the hospital to talk to my Good Ladies doctor.


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2018)

morning , sh1tty damp drizzly weather here at wigan pier


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> morning , sh1tty damp drizzly weather here at wigan pier




Could be worse. Could be sh1tty damp drizzly weather here. ​


----------



## arch684 (19 Feb 2018)

Morning all,looks like it could clear up in the afternoon so may venture out on the bike


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Could be worse. Could be sh1tty damp drizzly weather here. ​


 I'm gonna don my flat cap and clogs and do the rain dance to send over to deepest darkest wales


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> I'm gonna don my flat cap and clogs and do the rain dance to send over to deepest darkest wales



Thanks. Your too kind. No seriously don't bother....please.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2018)

I'm in the pub.......


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2018)

good idea, at least you should only get wet on the inside


----------



## jongooligan (19 Feb 2018)

Due to yesterday's late KO at Elland Road I had time to drink a gallon of Black Sheep before the match. Got dropped off at the cricket club on the way home so thought I'd call in for one. Three hours later I zig zagged up the hill to home.
Good job I don't have to go to work today.


----------



## screenman (19 Feb 2018)

I am enjoying bending metal, well aluminium to be precise.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> I am enjoying bending metal, well aluminium to be precise.


You are Uri Geller AICMFP.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2018)

I am waiting for a 32gb sd card to arrive for my new phone. The excitement is completely underwhelming.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2018)

I'm still in the pub.......


----------



## numbnuts (19 Feb 2018)

I've just shortened my new shorts why do they make them so long, it's my arse that need padding not my knees and I hate those grippy things they sew on them too.


----------



## Venod (19 Feb 2018)

I have just done 25 mile going North from Portree, Skye, lovely scenery and I never left the house.


----------



## dodgy (19 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 396409
> Well...we just had a very nice Sunday lunch and a waddle back home.
> I do like Sundays.
> View attachment 396408
> ...



Hope that tasted better than it looks.


----------



## arch684 (19 Feb 2018)

Well the rain stayed away,managed to get out on the bike


----------



## pjd57 (19 Feb 2018)

I worked 3 days last week , well 19 hours to be precise.

I've decided I won't be doing that again.
It's onlt meant to be an occasional shift , as and when .
Two maximum from now on, and even at that I don't want full days.

5 or 6 hours to visit a few folk at home, preferably spread out a bit , so I can enjoy the cycle between them.

That's really the main reason I still do it.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Feb 2018)

I hope you have a warranty on the Panda. There is a tendency for rust around the back suspension. My 2005 was on its last warning when I changed it and a neighbour’s 2008 had to get extensive welding or a total rear axle assembly at a cost which would have been approaching 4 figures. She took the welding. If you get mysterious computer faults check your battery. If it is getting near the end of it’s life even tho’ appearing ok you can get weird faults.


----------



## Paulus (19 Feb 2018)

I am on a pre retirement wind down at the moment. I have to take outstanding leave from last year before the start of March, so I booked this week and next off, (I had cancelled some of last years when my Dad died last September). I only have 26 shifts left to do.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2018)

Paulus said:


> I am on a pre retirement wind down at the moment. I have to take outstanding leave from last year before the start of March, so I booked this week and next off, (I had cancelled some of last years when my Dad died last September). I only have 26 shifts left to do.


Exciting, innit?


----------



## The Jogger (19 Feb 2018)

I just bought myself a LHD car for Spain, it's on UK plates 2010 Focus Estate so I suppose I'll have to drive down to the house in Spain and get it matriculated over to Spanish plates. It was originally French so I hope it's not to complicated and expensive to do. I pick it up 3rd march I told him no rush, I find I don't do that these days.


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2018)

Up the pub with Freddie the Farmer and Ray the Racist most of the day. Its not my fault, was walking past just before mid day and the dog clearly got a whiff of Pepperami and dragged me in. 
Well, not one to waste a happy accident I may have accidentally drunk 7 pints of Guinness and a Bells. The dog ate his weight in free crisps and scampi fries. I stumbled out at 1839hrs and the dog led me home. Retirement is great .


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2018)

Good morning. Wake up you lot.


----------



## screenman (20 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Wake up you lot.



Some of us have been up a good while, nearly lunchtime here.

Decorating day with a couple of people droping in with some dents, I love having plenty to do.

Still not cleared this horrible little virus yet though, going into the third week with it.


----------



## arch684 (20 Feb 2018)

Good morning all


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> Some of us have been up a good while, nearly lunchtime here.
> 
> Decorating day with a couple of people droping in with some dents, I love having plenty to do.
> 
> Still not cleared this horrible little virus yet though, going into the third week with it.



I am glad i live in the middle of nowhere and am such a hermit that i don't come into contact with others to get ths lurgy. .

I will probably get it now.


----------



## screenman (20 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am glad i live in the middle of nowhere and am such a hermit that i don't come into contact with others to get ths lurgy. .
> 
> I will probably get it now.




I hope not.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> I hope not.




So do i. I understand it is quite bad this year and people have had it for weeks. Not nide at all.


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2018)

Off out on the bike this morning to drop some cakes into the old office. I like to look after the workies - they're paying my pension, after all.
Will carry on after that and do a 30 mile loop, back in time for lunch then doggie walking.


----------



## arch684 (20 Feb 2018)

Clear blue sky sunshine and the ice slowly melting,perfect day for walking/ cycling


----------



## arch684 (20 Feb 2018)

I'm doing house work before i go out,just had a battle with a duvet cover but i won in the end


----------



## jongooligan (20 Feb 2018)

Just found out that my season ticket for Elland Road will be £129 cheaper now that I'm 60.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2018)

Grunt.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2018)

Mr Drago is in a good mood i see. He sounds like a grumpy teenager. . Morning Mr Drago.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2018)

I'm sat in The Badger tea room with toast and coffee.


----------



## jongooligan (20 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Grunt.



'sup @Drago? Is that grunt for something specific or is it just general malaise?


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2018)

I'm minding a poorly granddaughter today, she seems to have this flu like thing that's doing the rounds ,


----------



## arch684 (20 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Grunt.


Hangover mr drago ?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> I'm minding a poorly granddaughter today, she seems to have this flu like thing that's doing the rounds ,




Not good.


----------



## jongooligan (20 Feb 2018)

Breakfast in bed, walked the dog on Waldridge Fell, done my workout and stretches. Now showered and ready for lunch at the Red Lion. Partial retirement is fab - can't wait to go fully retired.


----------



## screenman (20 Feb 2018)

The youngest has just been over and washed his car, and our two as well. Life is great.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2018)

arch684 said:


> Hangover mr drago ?



Maybe a teensy one. The dog seems keen to get back to the Goat and Vasectomy though.


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2018)

Just got back from delivering cakes to the workies. Carried on with my ride and did 23 miles, 1100 ft of climbing and averaged 13.7 mph. Lovely clear day with views across the channel to Wales.
Quick shower and a nice lunch of mussels in a white wine sauce, crusty artisan bread and washed down with a small bottle of Chenin Blanc.
I hope they enjoyed their cakes.


----------



## GM (20 Feb 2018)

Just waiting for a call from the vet to collect the mutt, and then as it's brightened up a bit I might get a little ride in,


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> I'm minding a poorly granddaughter today, she seems to have this flu like thing that's doing the rounds ,


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2018)

I got back in about half an hour ago, a 40 mile ride at 13.5mph, now whilst it was fun on the way out with the tail wind it was tough on the way back with the headwind. Made it interesting for myself as well, theres a road I normally use thats closed at the moment, but I forgot to work out an alternative route before I went out, so I ended up cycling a section of dual carriageway on the way out that I don't normally cycle and on the way back I cycled a large busy roundabout that I'm not keen on even when I'm in the car. 


http://www.warwickshirewildlifetrust.org.uk/reserves/brandon-marsh


----------



## screenman (21 Feb 2018)

I am off for the first swim for nearly 3 weeks, it is not going to be fun.


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> I am off for the first swim for nearly 3 weeks, it is not going to be fun.



Swimming never is! 

Once Mrs and Mini Drago are out the door I'm going to quickly spruce up the house, then I'll be off out for a spin. I might leave Colin in the rack today and take the Felt roadie for a bimble.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2018)

Morning people. I think i might have another cup of coffee while i think of what i am going to do today. (Probably not a lot).


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2018)

Dave r in full flow on Sunday's sportive raising funds for a local hospice.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2018)

Doggie walking then a bit of shopping this morning.
Bit of gardening this afternoon - grass definitely needs cutting.


----------



## Paulus (21 Feb 2018)

Just got back from an hour and a half walk with the dog across the fields, now time for breakfast. Egg and bacon sandwiches and a mug of tea.
Then time for a bit of DIY, MrsP wants some hooks put up in the spare room, then I shall be out on the bike for a couple of hours, followed but a pint or three in the pub.
I think I may enjoy this retirement lark.


----------



## GM (21 Feb 2018)

Just looking out the kitchen window at our lawn thinking the same if it dries up a bit later it'll get its first cut of the year.


----------



## Paulus (21 Feb 2018)

I had the same thought a couple of days back. Just a trim to tidy it up so to speak


----------



## GM (21 Feb 2018)

Paulus said:


> I had the same thought a couple of days back. Just a trim to tidy it up so to speak




That reminds me, must get my hair cut what's left of it.


----------



## arch684 (21 Feb 2018)

Was out on the bike early then walked the dog,shopping and lunch with my daughter later


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2018)

Quick ride, work on the Tracker for half an hour, and then post lady arrives with a £1040 tax refund for me. Kerching! I love this retirement shizzle.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2018)

Just hacked my way through the lawns. Should be easier next time if they dry out.


----------



## arch684 (22 Feb 2018)

Morning all,trying to decide what to do today.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2018)

Good morning, this morning has been a shock to the system, I was up at 6! My good Lady is home now, but has to go back to the hospital for an investigation this morning, her appointment is for 7:45.


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2018)

Meat balls for lunch today, guess where we are off too, it will also include a trip to a bike shop.


----------



## arch684 (22 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, this morning has been a shock to the system, I was up at 6! My good Lady is home now, but has to go back to the hospital for an investigation this morning, her appointment is for 7:45.


Hope all goes well for your good lady


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2018)

Helping a chum move house today.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2018)

Good morning all.. No plans for today. Life is so hard.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2018)

The first figures are in, on the Starley Sportive on Sunday we raised £7000 for Zoe's Place the local childrens hospice.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2018)

All sorts of traffic doom and gloom on the radio. Workies crashing into one another and clogging up the roads. I mean, who actually hurries to work?


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> All sorts of traffic doom and gloom on the radio. Workies crashing into one another and clogging up the roads. I mean, who actually hurries to work?



The guy who came up behind me on the Walesgrave road this morning, travelling well above the 40 limit, he came past me depite the fact I was changing lanes with my right indicator on. This on a road well known for its crashes.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2018)

The sooner all cars have GPS speed limiters, or are autonomous, the better.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2018)

For the second day in a row woken to stunning sunshine. Yesterday the “Silver Eagles,” as we are affectionately known in our cycle club, were able to have the first Hilly Wednesday of 2018 - 78 miles, 4000 feet in the beautiful Ribble Valley. It felt SO good.

Friday forecast is equally positive so the Friday Fry Up run out is looking good. This is flat and we take some of the youngsters with us as pacemen!!!!

Recovery day today with some light housework, ironing, check the weekly financial budget and hopefully a walk this afternoon. May get on the allotment as well.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2018)

Off for a trundle down the Tarka Trail with Mrs.D. Got to nip into Barnstaple for a couple of things - Bike Shed for chamois cream being the most important - then possible light lunch at Wetherspoons.
Bit nippy this morning, but bright and dry.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2018)

You have to be careful in Wetherspoons. The two near here fill up with workies of a lunch time. You know, the self important types in suits, who don't seem to realise that if they were as important as they like to pretend they wouldn't be in Wetherspoon's to begin with.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> You have to be careful in Wetherspoons. The two near here fill up with workies of a lunch time. You know, the self important types in suits, who don't seem to realise that if they were as important as they like to pretend they wouldn't be in Wetherspoon's to begin with.


We usually get there just before the scummy mummies arrive with their hordes of screaming brats.


----------



## jongooligan (22 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> I mean, who actually hurries to work?



My wife. I forgot to set the alarm and she didn't wake up until 10 mins before she was supposed to be at work. Reckon I'll get my lugs chewed off when she gets home.


----------



## Paulus (22 Feb 2018)

Good morning all, I have just started to dismantle my old rotten shed. The new one is in place and the old one has had a distinct lean for some years.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2018)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, I have just started to dismantle my old rotten shed. The new one is in place and the old one has had a distinct lean for some years.


I was intending to change our shed last year but never got around to it.
I had to re-felt the roof after a storm, so it should be good for a while now.
Quite fancy a metal shed about 10 x 12. Probably do it next year now.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2018)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, I have just started to dismantle my old rotten shed. The new one is in place and the old one has had a distinct lean for some years.




Sounds a bit like Mr Drago on his way back from the pub. He tends to have a distinct lean as well or so i have heard.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Feb 2018)

PaulSB said:


> For the second day in a row woken to stunning sunshine. Yesterday the “Silver Eagles,” as we are affectionately known in our cycle club, were able to have the first Hilly Wednesday of 2018 - 78 miles, 4000 feet in the beautiful Ribble Valley. It felt SO good.


Yes the Ribble valley is beautiful. Don't really appreciate it until you leave.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Sounds a bit like Mr Drago on his way back from the pub. He tends to have a distinct lean as well or so i have heard.



My friend is buying me dinner tonight at The Goat and Vasectomy as a thank you for helping him move. I won't have to dog to guide me home so will have to remain fairly sober


----------



## Paulus (22 Feb 2018)

Shed nearly down


----------



## The Jogger (22 Feb 2018)

I have taken on a little side line, some days I go out and do a couple of Mystery shops. More to give me something to do and tax the mind a bit, definitely not a lot of money in it, might be for buying a tube rather than a tyre but I really enjoy it. Only when I feel like it. Anyway I did two today, quite local, in the shop 10 mins and a quick report on each.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2018)

All in the sex shop. All while wearing a dirty mac.


----------



## roadrash (22 Feb 2018)

@The Jogger how did you get into that mystery shopping lark


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2018)

Ikea was great for what we needed, even beter with the free coffee. Planetx was better, I will in future though resemble a blue bottle when out on the bike for some rides.





I have been looking for ages for a helmet that will allow me to wear glasses underneath the visor, I suffer a lot from my eye's watering on even the slowest ride on a cool day, so I thought for the price why not give it a try. To make it even better Pam paid for it.


----------



## The Jogger (22 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> @The Jogger how did you get into that mystery shopping lark



Just a quick reply as we are going out to the cinema, which is a mystery shop paid for and a fee as well. Google mystery shopping and you will get companies you can sign up too. As I say you won't make a living at it but it has it's perks. If you want more info , I'll be back


----------



## arch684 (23 Feb 2018)

Morning all.Not good this morning think I'm coming down with a cold and just in time for the week end


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2018)

I've looked outside at the frost on the cars, put the heating on, made a brew and come back to bed.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all.Not good this morning think I'm coming down with a cold and just in time for the week end




Fingers crossed you dodge the bullet.


Morning retirees. Hellish chilly here this morning. I have to go out later, but i won't be going far.


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2018)

Just woken up by seagulls dancing on the roof. Noisy beggars!


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2018)

The sun is shining so an early mooch across the fields with the dog. Maybe a mug of tea at the cafe on the way back.


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2018)

Doggie walking on Saunton Sands first thing, then a walk down to the village.
Need to pick up a new tap for the kitchen sink and some bar tape for one of the bikes. A stroll over to the Aggi for lunch should be in order by then. A wobble home and an afternoon nap should see me right, before I set about the tap and the bars.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2018)

Just back from the quacks. Mr WD had his flu injection. That's it. I will not be venturing out again today. Bluidy cold it is


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2018)

It was nice and warm in the pool this morning, but the roads and paths were like skating rinks. Just off to pick up another can of paint, that will give me an excuse to stay in the warm for the next few days.


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2018)

Applying for another voluntary role.


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Applying for another voluntary role.


Closet workie!


----------



## arch684 (23 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Applying for another voluntary role.


Give us a clue


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Applying for another voluntary role.




Good luck Mr Drago. 

I am having a really lazy day today. I am just slobbing around. . At least i am not still in my PJ's


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2018)

I'm in the pub.....


----------



## jongooligan (23 Feb 2018)

Still only a part timer in here but partial retirement isn't so bad. Just used 18 hrs holiday to get 12 days off.


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Applying for another voluntary role.



fray bentos pie taste tester


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2018)

Field Tester for Viagra.


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2018)

try the Viagra eye drops , they do nothing for your sex life but they make you look hard


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2018)

Mornin' skivers.
Taking my pair of folding bikes down to Okehampton, to sell, this morning after having a serious enquiry off Gumtree.
That'll be a bit more room in the garage,
Just got wife's Ridgeback touring bike to shift next.
Lunch at The White Hart Wetherspoons is beckoning......


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2018)

Good morning. Another cold but sunny day. The rugby is on today.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2018)

Going to clean the Pension Book Special this morning, lunch at the Goat and Vasectomy.


----------



## arch684 (24 Feb 2018)

Morning all,housework needs doing but it's to nice a day to stay in,it can wait


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2018)

I try to do my chores at the weekend, because its difficult to enjoy the outside world when the workies are clogging it up, driving like tools and generally getting stressy.


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2018)

been out for an hour on the recumbent, its bloody cold


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2018)

I went out for 2 minutes. Bloody cold here as well.


----------



## GM (24 Feb 2018)

Nice and sunny here in the smoke, tempting fate to get the garden furniture out.


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2018)

oh its sunny enough here at wigan pier, nice and bright but bloody freezing , ive told mrs roadrash if shes cold she should huddle over a candle, if it gets any colder I may think about lighting it


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> oh its sunny enough here at wigan pier, nice and bright but bloody freezing , ive told mrs roadrash if shes cold she should huddle over a candle, if it gets any colder I may think about lighting it




You are so generous Mr RR.


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2018)

I know, I know, too generous for my own good sometimes


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2018)

Gorgeous day here in Devon.
Just got back from Okehampton after selling both of my folding bikes. Currently in the pub in Braunton waiting for me dinna!


----------



## screenman (24 Feb 2018)

Wow what a brilliant day here, old trailer cut up with angle grinder and gone to recycle, rubbish gone to tip, replaced some roofing felt on the shed, lawn cut, had coffeer with youngest and his better half, now about to soak in the bath before going to the eldest for nibbles and other refreshments. Life is great.

Quick change of plans, 20 minutes with Joe Wickes before the bath.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2018)

Good morning you lot. Gorgeous here in the sun, but bloomin cold in the shade.


----------



## roadrash (25 Feb 2018)

pretty much same as yesterday at wigan pier , just as bright and sunny  but fekin freezing


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2018)

Lovely day here, been out with the dog as usual and now drinking fresh brewed coffee.
Yesterday I got a jury summons letter for The Royal Courts of Justice in the Strand, London. They must of heard that I would have a bit of time on my hands as the jury service starts 2 days after my last day at work, the 23rd of April.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2018)

Paulus said:


> Lovely day here, been out with the dog as usual and now drinking fresh brewed coffee.
> Yesterday I got a jury summons letter for The Royal Courts of Justice in the Strand, London. They must of heard that I would have a bit of time on my hands as the jury service starts 2 days after my last day at work, the 23rd of April.




I did jury service once. It was bloody boring. 2 weeks of sitting there doing sod all. I hope you fair better.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2018)

Nice day here. Walked the dog, tidied up one of the sheds ready to convert it into a brewery.


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2018)

I hope it goes well, I am going to Turin on the 14th of may with our escape committee on tour lads for an Italian cultural week, so to speak. So I don't want any long drawn out cases.


----------



## midlife (25 Feb 2018)

Paulus said:


> I hope it goes well, I am going to Turin on the 14th of may with our escape committee on tour lads for an Italian cultural week, so to speak. So I don't want any long drawn out cases.



In England there is the opportunity to postpone the call up I think.


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2018)

Yes there is, I can defer it, but only once. The next time I will have to attend. There is a space on the form to put down the dates I can attend.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2018)

I got call once. I wrote to them, and explained that as a Fed I was likely to have difficulty being objective. A few days later they stood me down.


----------



## GM (25 Feb 2018)

I'd love to do the jury service. Once when we were working near the Old Bailey, we'd go to the spectators gallery in our lunch break. Found it interesting, unfortunately we couldn't eat our sandwiches on there.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2018)

Gorgeous but cold today.
Took dog for a walk over at Fremington Quay. Came back and set about a deep clean on one of the bikes.
Very pleasant out the front, in the sun and out of the wind.


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> In England there is the opportunity to postpone the call up I think.



I have tried to defer my service until after my holidays in May and June. The form goes back in the post tomorrow so I will have to wait and see what they say. I have also put down that I am away in Oct/Nov.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Gorgeous but cold today.
> Took dog for a walk over at Fremington Quay. Came back and set about a deep clean on one of the bikes.
> Very pleasant out the front, in the sun and out of the wind.



I've been out for a short bike ride this morning, cold hard and slow, I'm down the pub for a meal shortly.


----------



## arch684 (25 Feb 2018)

I have jury duty at the high court in glasgow in march,this will be the third time i have had to do this


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2018)

Excellent sunday lunch at the Rose & Castle at Ansty today. They do their sunday lunches in small, medium and large, we had a small and a medium, I think you'd have to be hungry to eat a large the small and medium are substantial meals.


----------



## screenman (25 Feb 2018)

I start a diet and Dave puts spotted dick and custard on the screen, thanks a bundle.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> I start a diet and Dave puts spotted dick and custard on the screen, thanks a bundle.



Sorry!


----------



## jongooligan (25 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> Excellent sunday lunch at the Rose & Castle at Ansty today. They do their sunday lunches in small, medium and large, we had a small and a medium, I think you'd have to be hungry to eat a large the small and medium are substantial meals.



Ha ha, Rod Stewart looking wistfully on wishing he could tuck in too.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Ha ha, Rod Stewart looking wistfully on wishing he could tuck in too.



I'm not sure but I think that's the Jackson Five above him and my Good Lady thinks that's David Cassidy next to him.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm not sure but I think that's the Jackson Five above him and my Good Lady thinks that's David Cassidy next to him.



Correct


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2018)

Good morning peeps. -2 here allegedly. Winter thermals at the ready. Take care everyone.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2018)

Going across to Silverstone for a bike ride with a mate this morning. Run this afternoon. Out for dinner tonight. Wouldn't have time for so much fun if I were a workie.


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2018)

Good morning, the housework day has come round again, bed to be changed, vac to be put round and polishing to do. The community nurse is also coming round to see us today. And today 35 years ago I stood up in the local registry office and said I do.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, the housework day has come round again, bed to be changed, vac to be put round and polishing to do. The community nurse is also coming round to see us today. And today 35 years ago I stood up in the local registry office and said I do.




Happy anniversary to you and Mrs Dave.


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Happy anniversary to you and Mrs Dave.



Thank you.


----------



## GM (26 Feb 2018)

Happy Anniversary Dave, hope you and your good lady have many more


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

Blimey! You lot get up early.


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> Happy Anniversary Dave, hope you and your good lady have many more



Thank you


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! You lot get up early.



We're not up yet.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

Just having my first cup of tea in bed. Next one to follow in about 10 minutes.
Got to nip in to Barnstaple this morning - bit of shopping and a light lunch at Wetherspoons.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

Just having my first cup of tea in bed. Next one to follow in about 10 minutes.
Got to nip in to Barnstaple this morning - bit of shopping and a light lunch at Wetherspoons.


----------



## GM (26 Feb 2018)

Just finished my cup of tea in bed, and just finished watching Modus on iPlayer, it's getting very exciting now.


----------



## screenman (26 Feb 2018)

Finished my 2k swim well over an hour ago, couple of dents finished on a mates Focus and currently enjoying a coffee with him, the countryside is very white out there.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> Finished my 2k swim well over an hour ago, couple of dents finished on a mates Focus and currently enjoying a coffee with him, the countryside is very white out there.


I might get up in a minute or so......


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2018)

I decided to make an effort and get dressed. Not sure it was worth the effort though.


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> Just finished my cup of tea in bed, and just finished watching Modus on iPlayer, it's getting very exciting now.


I take it, it is good. I have it recorded but not watched any episodes so far.


----------



## GM (26 Feb 2018)

Paulus said:


> I take it, it is good. I have it recorded but not watched any episodes so far.



Yes it's very good, as are all the euro thrillers!


----------



## derrick (26 Feb 2018)

Got to get the car an MOT, then back home waiting for bikes and bags to be bought home from our Calpe trip. Might have to have another cup of tea first.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2018)

I ventured into town to buy some essentials like biscuits, alcohol, and toilet paper? If we are snowed in for ooh at least 5 minutes, we will survive here in depest darkest Wales.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

I'm in the pub........


----------



## derrick (26 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub........


That deserves a double like.


----------



## arch684 (26 Feb 2018)

I have been awake all night throwing up,not had anything to eat in 2 days it, can snow if it likes


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

arch684 said:


> I have been awake all night throwing up,not had anything to eat in 2 days it, can snow if it likes


So...... you wouldn't enjoy my Chicken, Ham & Leek pie in a herb sauce then?


----------



## arch684 (26 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> So...... you wouldn't enjoy my Chicken, Ham & Leek pie in a herb sauce then?
> View attachment 397498


It would be just a waste of good food


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

arch684 said:


> It would be just a waste of good food


And beer.....


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2018)

That was cold. Been for a ride with a chum. A route on the bridleways around the perimeter of Silverstone circuit, and back via the woods. Great, well maintained trails all the way around.

Unbeknownst to me there's a bike shop within the grounds of the circuit and my buddy knows the owner, so we popped in for a brew. We then ended the ride at the pub in the village, with a tasty toastie and fries rinsed down with Guinness.

But by heck was it cold. Moderately high up and flat, so the wind was whistling in unhindered. Skull cap, goggles, buff up over my face, Merino, seal skins, one hundred and eleventh twelve layers and it was still blummen cold!


----------



## screenman (26 Feb 2018)

I was going to put 2 pairs of Speedo's on when swimming this morning, but braved the cold and only wore one pair.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2018)

Been for a ride wearing only one pair of budgie smugglers, eh?


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2018)

Tomorrow I finish setting up my micro brewery.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

I'm currently exploring the delights of Spotify.
I've managed to make my entire former CD collection available.
This will be handy for in the caravan.
Talking of which, I've got to bring it out of storage tomorrow. Bit of work to do - 2 new tyres (old ones are 7 years old now), a small area of floor delamination to tackle and a recarpeting job. Should be good for a few more years then.


----------



## screenman (27 Feb 2018)

Off for a swim very soon, then back home to make some sawdust.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Feb 2018)

Well we have 2” of snow so it’s clearly foolhardy to risk going outside. 

Cup of coffee and a quick read which I think will send me back to sleep. 

When I get up the wood burner will be lit and I shall begin planning the June cycle tour of the Pyrennes.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2018)

Wood burner glowing, cup of Nespresso to hand, and its my Birthday. My last year of my Forties begins today. 

Other than walking Lemmy I won't venture out today. Going to finish sorting the brewery this morning, and out to a dog friendly pub for a meal this evening.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Feb 2018)

A happy birthday indeed


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2018)

Good morning. Wood burner on the go here as well. Bloomin cold. And we have had a smattering of snow. I am not going anywhere. In fact, i may not manage to change out of my pj's.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Wood burner glowing, cup of Nespresso to hand, and its my Birthday. My last year of my Forties begins today.
> 
> Other than walking Lemmy I won't venture out today. Going to finish sorting the brewery this morning, and out to a dog friendly pub for a meal this evening.




Happy Birthday Mr @Drago


----------



## GM (27 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> and its my Birthday. My last year of my Forties begins today.





Many Happy Returns, enjoy your day.


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2018)

Happy birthday @Drago.


----------



## arch684 (27 Feb 2018)

Good morning all and happy birthday Mr @Drago


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2018)

Thanks folks.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Thanks folks.



Happy Birthday


----------



## screenman (27 Feb 2018)

Happy birthday old man, just think there was a time when you were half my age, over the years that gap has closed. Does that mean you are aging faster than I am?


----------



## screenman (27 Feb 2018)

The gritting on the roads was fine when I went in for my swim, it had lost the battle with the snow when I came out though. About 2+ inches here and bits of blue sky showing, it looks great across the back fields.


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> Happy birthday old man, just think there was a time when you were half my age, over the years that gap has closed. Does that mean you are aging faster than I am?


He'll soon be his own Grandpa.......


----------



## screenman (27 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> He'll soon be his own Grandpa.......



Do you think he has worn his slippers to the pub yet, by mistake of course.


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> Do you think he has worn his slippers to the pub yet, by mistake of course.


Probably....... and found that he'd left his teeth at home when he got there.


----------



## The Jogger (27 Feb 2018)

Happy Birthday Drago, I wish I had just come out of my 40's


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2018)

Got my first batch of "Squeaky Arse" bitter brewing. Tidied up the shed, and dragged an old armchair out there. The shed is now the man cave for brewing, storing bicycle related gear and generally potting, and garage number 1 is for bike storage and a workshop.







It has power, light and heat, so I'm well chuffed. I've ordered half a dozen cheap alcohol/motorbikes/bicycles themed tin signs to enliven the walls, although I already have a few bike pics up and ornamental knock knacks.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2018)

I decided not to be a complete slob, so a shower was had and i even changed out of my Pj's and into proper clothes.


----------



## Paulus (27 Feb 2018)

I have been out and about, the dog has been walked, a bit more of the shed taken to the recycling centre so now I can relax. Tomorrow I have to be back at work at 7.00am. My retirement wind down has now started in earnest. 26 shifts to go.


----------



## jongooligan (27 Feb 2018)

Mrs. Jg's birthday too. Took her to Harrogate yesterday where we'd intended to do a walk around Summerbridge, Fellbeck and Brimham Rocks but the wind was cutting us in two so we drank loads of poncey craft beers instead. Stayed the night at the Old Swan which is where Agatha Christie disappeared to. Some really good new bars in Harrogate now - try Major Tom's or The Little Ale House for modern hoppy ales or chocolate stouts.
One more year until Mrs. Jg bids the NHS goodbye and then the world's our lobster (as they say).


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2018)

We share the same Birthday as Elizabeth Taylor.


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2018)

Just finished repairing the delaminated portion of my caravan floor. It was a section about 2' x 1' where it gets the heaviest usage. Straightforward, but messy, job. Drilling about 20 holes in the floor, pumping in the resin and plugging the holes with dowels. Got to leave it for 24 hours now to set properly. I'll get the tyres changed tomorrow, then I'll do the re-carpeting over the weekend. Couple of wallboard sealing tapes to change, chassis check and lube, full systems check and a thorough clean, then it'll be ready for another full season.
We're off at the end of next week to the caravan and motorhome show at Exeter for a couple of days, then straight off up to Cheddar for a week. Hope the weather improves!


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2018)

Going to spend some time in the man shed tomorrow with the dog. Nice and warm, cup of coffee, read a book, listen to the wireless, watch the snow coming down.


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Going to spend some time in the man shed tomorrow with the dog.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2018)

Don't panic. I'm not in Norfolk!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2018)

Good morning you lot. A smattering of snow fell last night. Tomorrow and Friday we are due to get the worst i think. More coffee is needed. Bloody  here.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2018)

Its snowing heavily here now. If it continues we'll have a good covering.


----------



## arch684 (28 Feb 2018)

Morning all, been snowing here must of the night, about 5 inch deep


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2018)

Mornin'.
White over here, about 2" or so. This wasn't supposed to happen until Thursday by around here. Bloody useless forecasters!


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2018)

My intentions last night were to be at the gym at 7am, my intentions changed when I looked out of the window.


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2018)

No snow at wigan pier, but its -5 on the car dashboard when I took mrs roadrash to work half hour ago


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2018)

Apparently it is -5 here at the moment.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2018)

It's - 3.2 here.
Neighbour's just scraping his car off to go to work.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's - 3.2 here.
> Neighbour's just scraping his car off to go to work.




Work?


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Work?


Well, I presume that's what it is. He gets up every morning and leaves at about 7.45. He then comes home around 5.30. It confused us for quite a while, wondering what he could possibly be up to, but in the end we reckoned that he must have a job.


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2018)

It is about 22c here.


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Well, I presume that's what it is. He gets up every morning and leaves at about 7.45. He then comes home around 5.30. It confused us for quite a while, wondering what he could possibly be up to, but in the end we reckoned that he must have a job.



You could show a little compassion for the poor soul.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2018)

Nah. We've all paid our workie dues.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2018)

Hell no. . Time for more coffee


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2018)

I am going to tie Pam to a long rope and send her off down the driveway to check on the road conditions.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> I am going to tie Pam to a long rope and send her off down the driveway to check on the road conditions.


I'm staying in bed.....


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2018)

It is bad out there, I am hibernating.


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2018)

Help, I am being forcefed dropped scones with maple syrup.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> It is bad out there, I am hibernating.


I would too, but I've got to get up in a bit and take the wheels off my caravan. Taking them down to my local garage to get the tyres changed as the old ones are 8 years old this year.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2018)

Milk bottles frozen completely solid. It must have happened since but I only recall it from childhood.


Now I have just used the last of the milk to make my porridge and only one of us has had coffee...........I see trouble ahead.


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> Help, I am being forcefed dropped scones with maple syrup.



is there enough for all of us


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> is there enough for all of us



Knowing Pam, yes.


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2018)

well obviously I cant make it too Lincoln as you said the roads are bad , so, could you post some to..
roadrash 
@wigan pier
wigan
Thanks


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> well obviously I cant make it too Lincoln as you said the roads are bad , so, could you post some to..
> roadrash
> @wigan pier
> wigan
> Thanks



If you think I am going to send my wife up to the post office in this weather just to send you some grub, will you pay the postage?


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2018)

yes, I will pay the postage , and pay extra for a comical video of mrs screenman slip sliding through the snow on her way to the post office


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I would too, but I've got to get up in a bit and take the wheels off my caravan. Taking them down to my local garage to get the tyres changed as the old ones are 8 years old this year.



Just remined me, we do not have a hill in the garden, it is in fact a white fluffy caravan. You would have to get a shovel out to get to the wheels on this one at the moment.


----------



## GM (28 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I would too, but I've got to get up in a bit and take the wheels off my caravan. Taking them down to my local garage to get the tyres changed as the old ones are 8 years old this year.




That sounds like a job for the weekend. I'd stay in bed!


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2018)

My car didn't need the ice scraping of it this morning, I had to brush the snow off. I'm sat in Specsavers whilst my Good Lady has an eye test. Coventry's roads are clear this morning dispite the dusting of snow we had.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2018)

Out in the Man Shed (tm) checking on my first batch of Squeaky Arse bitter and its fermenting very nicely. Although its could out there (I don't leave the electric fan running when I'm not out there, for obvious reasons) I slipped a small aquarium heater into the fermenter to keep it warm, and it seems to be working a treat.

Decided to listen to the radio and have a coffee while I'm out there, and Lemmy has decided to join me.







Gratified also to find that I get a decent WiFi signal out there, even though I'm 70 feet from the router thing.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> That sounds like a job for the weekend. I'd stay in bed!


Wheels are already down at the garage. Just waiting at home with a coffee, for a call to go and pick them up in a bit.


----------



## GM (28 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> My car didn't need the ice scraping of it this morning, I had to brush the snow off. I'm sat in Specsavers whilst my Good Lady has an eye test. Coventry's roads are clear this morning dispite the dusting of snow we had.




I've got a specsaver appointment at lunch time, being an optomist I'm getting a pair of sun glasses.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2018)

My wife flies to India tomorrow for two weeks. I’ve just finished the housework and now I’m off to ALDI and Booths.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2018)

New tyres on the caravan now. Spot of lunch and then back out into Siberia to grease up the spare wheel carrier and mount the spare. That'll do me for being outside today.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2018)

Been to specsavers, had lunch in a favourite cafe, now down the club to play bingo with the rest of the pensioners and we've won the bonus ball, 46 quid between us.


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2018)

I just made a snow angel, my dearest has posted it on facebook and we await the comments from the kids.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2018)

White out conditions here now. I have to walk up the school and escort Mrs D and Mini D home, as being blind in one eye Mrs D has no depth perception and gets all disorientated in such conditions.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2018)

In town now drinking coffee before venturing out. -4C, biting cold wind and snowing hard. Judging by the direction I’ve a nasty feeling this is Storm Emma beginning to arrive - her full force is expected three hours before my wife’s flight!

For those who know of Booths supermarkets I feel quite sad to sit in here drinking coffee - free to cardholders - and observe there are more staff than customers. Products are pulled forward on the shelves, a bad sign and one I’ve never seen here before. Rumours are rife and I’ve a horrible feeling we will soon lose a highly reputable, respected and quality company to another soulless multiple.

Not good.


----------



## midlife (28 Feb 2018)

PaulSB said:


> In town now drinking coffee before venturing out. -4C, biting cold wind and snowing hard. Judging by the direction I’ve a nasty feeling this is Storm Emma beginning to arrive - her full force is expected three hours before my wife’s flight!
> 
> For those who know of Booths supermarkets I feel quite sad to sit in here drinking coffee - free to cardholders - and observe there are more staff than customers. Products are pulled forward on the shelves, a bad sign and one I’ve never seen here before. Rumours are rife and I’ve a horrible feeling we will soon lose a highly reputable, respected and quality company to another soulless multiple.
> 
> Not good.



Rumour is that Booths in Penrith is going to close.....


----------



## jongooligan (28 Feb 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Rumours are rife and I’ve a horrible feeling we will soon lose a highly reputable, respected and quality company to another soulless multiple.





midlife said:


> Rumour is that Booths in Penrith is going to close.....



Say it ain't so. We plan all our trips to the Lake District on the basis of being able to stock up at Booths on the way. It's the best supermarket in the country with the most comprehensive selection of great beers to be found anywhere.


----------



## midlife (28 Feb 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Say it ain't so. We plan all our trips to the Lake District on the basis of being able to stock up at Booths on the way. It's the best supermarket in the country with the most comprehensive selection of great beers to be found anywhere.



The Penrith Booths is opposite a Morrison's and there's also Sainsbury's, Aldi, Iceland, B&M, Home Bargains so something has to give. I think the other Booths in smaller places the in a better position.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Say it ain't so. We plan all our trips to the Lake District on the basis of being able to stock up at Booths on the way. It's the best supermarket in the country with the most comprehensive selection of great beers to be found anywhere.



Apologies if this is deemed as going off topic. It’s quite important to me though. Just like my LBS which also may be struggling.

I’m very, genuinely, sad to say I think it inevitable the best one can hope for is smaller stores in less affluent areas will close with the larger ones remaining in family hands. It’s widely rumoured, and the company have made noises in this direction, the business is for sale.

A few years ago Waitrose tried to buy Booths and were told exactly where to go. Since then with one or two exceptions Waitrose have opened in every town where there is a Booths. Generally Waitrose have better locations and of course people don’t like to go out of their way to shop. Personally I’d never set foot in Waitrose and I really don’t like it when my wife does.

Booths is a magnificent business with a great ambience, superb products and truly supports local producers. If it’s swallowed up by a multiple the downgrade will be significant.

My local Booths, Chorley, used to be a cramped, old fashioned store now replaced with a shiny new one. At Christmas it was noticeable the wine stocks were being cleared out, special offers abound since Christmas and one can frequently purchase high quality fish, meat and other products at 75% off retail price as the product hits sell by date. I have a freezer full of these!!!! It doesn’t fill me with hope.

I should say now we are retired shopping is a very careful exercise but by combining ALDI, Lidl, Poundland and Booths we are able to get basics very competitively allowing us to add real quality in Booths.

Chorley is being threatened with an M&S food store which would probably finish Booths. If this happens I’ll no longer have reason to go in to town on a regular basis and will probably go to Preston where I can still hit ALDI and Booths within reasonable distance of each other.

I was also interested to note our Boots chemist had a lot of product pulled to the shelf front.

Interestingly ALDI have a policy of opening stores in locations close to high quality outlets.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2018)

Wakey wakey. By god it's . Def a day for staying inside.


----------



## GM (1 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Wakey wakey. By god it's . Def a day for staying in bed.




FTFY


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> FTFY




I like that


----------



## arch684 (1 Mar 2018)

Morning all,doctors appointment this morning so a long walk in the snow for me


----------



## screenman (1 Mar 2018)

Looks like another decorating day here, snowing again.


----------



## screenman (1 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all,doctors appointment this morning so a long walk in the snow for me



Make sure they are there first, as it is unlikely that the one's in our village will be in.


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2018)

Up early to run Mrs D and Mini D to school. Fortunately, my snow tyres munched their way there with no hassles. Normally I'd refuse to drive such a journey, but with no depth perception Mrs D simply can't see in a blizzard, and she's not the steadiest on her feet at the best of times.


----------



## jongooligan (1 Mar 2018)

Deep & crisp & even here. Ours was the only car to get out of the street yesterday. It's pretty well buried today.
We trained our dog not to make a mess in the garden so we now have a bit of a conundrum. She won't go here & we can't get her to where she will.


----------



## roadrash (1 Mar 2018)

still bloody cold at wigan pier with just a slight dusting of snow, it getting rather windy now, so today I will be doing as little as possible for as long as possible, excellent plan if I do say so myself


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> still bloody cold at wigan pier with just a slight dusting of snow, it getting rather windy now, so today I will be doing as little as possible for as long as possible, excellent plan if I do say so myself




A man after my own heart. Sounds like a good plan and one i intend to do myself.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all,doctors appointment this morning so a long walk in the snow for me


My diabetic nurse rang me about half an hour ago to cancel my appointment this morning. The village school is closed and she's having to stay home to look after her kids. We've got a light covering of snow here, most of the kids live within walking distance, those that live in outlying areas mostly have parents with 4x4s, the main roads are open and public transport is still running. What the hell is wrong with everyone?! 
I can't ever remember my schools closing due to bad weather; even in the winter of 1962 - 1963 - and I had to wear shorts!
If the roads were impassable, we walked.
I can see where the term 'Snowflake' comes from.


----------



## roadrash (1 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> A man after my own heart. Sounds like a good plan and one i intend to do myself.



as far as this week is concened, if doing nothing was an Olympic sport then I would be a gold medallist


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

Well, I finished the floor repair and tyre changing on the caravan yesterday, so today I'll be inside it, with the radio on and the heater blasting out, laying the new carpet. That should keep me busy up 'til lunchtime, when we will have a stroll in the snow to the village, for a pasty and a pint.


----------



## Littgull (1 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> still bloody cold at wigan pier with just a slight dusting of snow, it getting rather windy now, so today I will be doing as little as possible for as long as possible, excellent plan if I do say so myself


Crikey, you must be just that bit west of the snow! Just 25-30 miles from Wigan here in Littleborough we've got about 9 inches of snow after very heavy snowfall overnight and this morning. Still snowing heavily!


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2018)

Now in the Man Shed (tm). Checked on my batch of Squeaky Arse bitter, popped the heater on, and I'm enjoying a coffee while listening to Planet Rock. Peace and solitude and a testosterone laden environment. Blisseroony.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Mar 2018)

Today feels like a proper day off.
Something I haven't experienced for almost 7 years.
Since I usually only work a few days a month now , it's no big deal being at home, or out enjoying free time.

Today is different. I was scheduled to work, but got a call yesterday to say all support shifts were cancelled.

So I am having a day off ( won't get paid , but enjoyable enough anyway)


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2018)

I am still in my pj's. Seems a shame to get dressed in clean clothes when i'm not going anywhere, so i might as well stay as i am. Well. Saves clothes.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am still in my pj's. Seems a shame to get dressed in clean clothes when i'm not going anywhere, so i might as well stay as i am. Well. Saves clothes.


I got up naked, I showered naked and still naked


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I got up naked, I showered naked and still naked



10cc's of mind bleach, stat!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I got up naked, I showered naked and still naked



Def TMI


----------



## pjd57 (1 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I got up naked, I showered naked and still naked


Pictures , or you're making it up.

Shower on a day off !


----------



## derrick (1 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I got up naked, I showered naked and still naked


To much information.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Pictures , or you're making it up.
> 
> Shower on a day off !




Good grief. Def no pictures.


----------



## derrick (1 Mar 2018)

Have been playing in the man cave this morning, fitting a set of Hunt wheels to a mates bike, have just put the kettle on for a nice cup of tea and biscuits. i love life.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I got up naked, I showered naked and still naked



If I'd done that I would have got frostbite!


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

I'm in the pub.....


----------



## jongooligan (1 Mar 2018)

Just 'battled' our way down to Spoons for a couple of pints of Allendale Yakima Pale Ale and fish & chips.
Place was full of brats! That's not in the retirement plan!
In other news, some friends have offered us their 5 berth touring caravan for nowt as they don't have time to use it. We've got nowhere to keep it so storage will cost us £350 a year and I'll have to get a tow bar (£250?). It's in good nick but will it be an asset or a liability?


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub.....
> 
> View attachment 398062



You're always in the pub!


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

jongooligan said:


> In other news, some friends have offered us their 5 berth touring caravan for nowt as they don't have time to use it. We've got nowhere to keep it so storage will cost us £350 a year and I'll have to get a tow bar (£250?). It's in good nick but will it be an asset or a liability?


You don't know until you've tried it.
Wouldn't be without ours.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub.....
> 
> View attachment 398062






dave r said:


> You're always in the pub!




I wish i was in the pub. Crap weather


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> You're always in the pub!


A man's got to have a hobby.....


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> A man's got to have a hobby.....



I think you are doing a public service!....... far too many pubs closing down.

Perhaps, you should set up a crowd funding page, and travel far and wide, on a bicycle, of course, saving pubs?

You could recruit some of us, to help you.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Just 'battled' our way down to Spoons for a couple of pints of Allendale Yakima Pale Ale and fish & chips.
> Place was full of brats! That's not in the retirement plan!
> In other news, some friends have offered us their 5 berth touring caravan for nowt as they don't have time to use it. We've got nowhere to keep it *so storage will cost us £350 a year* and I'll have to get a tow bar (£250?). It's in good nick but will it be an asset or a liability?


Cheap I have to pay £746 per year for a lock up garage, just to keep my bikes in.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Cheap I have to pay £746 per year for a lock up garage, just to keep my bikes in.


Secure external caravan storage usually works out at about a quid a day.


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2018)

Ordered some Irish stout wort for my next brew.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Ordered some Irish stout wort for my next brew.


Managed to slip a bottle of Jamesons in with todays shopping. Missus didn't notice it, until it came through the checkout.


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2018)

Do you slip the bottle into a brown paper bag before drinking, like a true wino?


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Do you slip the bottle into a brown paper bag before drinking, like a true wino?


No, that was the meths I bought from the hardware store on the way back.


----------



## derrick (1 Mar 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> I think you are doing a public service!....... far too many pubs closing down.
> 
> Perhaps, you should set up a crowd funding page, and travel far and wide, on a bicycle, of course, saving pubs?
> 
> You could recruit some of us, to help you.


I'am free


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2018)

Monin' wrinklies.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Monin' wrinklies.




Speak for yourself old man .

Morning chaps. Bluidy cold this morning.


----------



## arch684 (2 Mar 2018)

Morning all,


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Speak for yourself old man .


I was looking down and thinking out loud.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I was looking down and thinking out loud.




Absolutely no comment.


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2018)

damn windy at wigan pier, and cold.


----------



## arch684 (2 Mar 2018)

The weather here has improved we have gone from red warning to yellow,soon be t shirt weather


----------



## Venod (2 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Absolutely no comment.



That is a comment, no comment would entail not posting a comment.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2018)

Afnug said:


> That is a comment, no comment would entail not posting a comment.




There is always one isn't there.


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> There is always one isn't there.


No comment......


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> No comment......




Afnug may well have something to say about that.


----------



## screenman (2 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> No comment......



That is a comment, no comment would entail not posting a comment.


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> That is a comment, no comment would entail not posting a comment.


I couldn't possibly comment....


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2018)

If a comment is made in a forest, and there is no leftie to hear it, do they get offended?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> If a comment is made in a forest, and there is no leftie to hear it, do they get offended?


----------



## arch684 (2 Mar 2018)

Been digging the car out from under 5 days of snow,that's enough exercise for today


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2018)

Just finished carpeting the caravan - job's a good 'un.
That's enough w*** for today, we're off down the local for fish & chips and a couple of pints.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2018)

Well my wife has finally got on a flight to Delhi 18 hours late after a taxi, meal and suite(!) in a hotel courtesy of BA. Her Manchester Heathrow flight arrived late but in time to get the Delhi flight yesterday but their stand was blocked by a delayed flight so she couldn’t disembark.

At home I’ve had to start burning next winter’s wood. Next I’m going to brave a walk across the fields to buy a paper. Wind is blowing at 40-50mph here and it’s VERY cold. I’m going stir crazy.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Well my wife has finally got on a flight to Delhi 18 hours late after a taxi, meal and suite(!) in a hotel courtesy of BA. Her Manchester Heathrow flight arrived late but in time to get the Delhi flight yesterday but their stand was blocked by a delayed flight so she couldn’t disembark.
> 
> At home I’ve had to start burning next winter’s wood. Next I’m going to brave a walk across the fields to buy a paper. Wind is blowing at 40-50mph here and it’s VERY cold. I’m going stir crazy.




We have very nearly used all of this years wood supply. Been a very cold year.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Mar 2018)

I am worried....

We have been confined to the house for four days, due to the snow.

Mrs @BoldonLad has cabin fever.

She has read every book in the house....

This morning, things got really serious.... she started cleaning the oven .....

I have removed all sharp objects from the kitchen and locked them in the garage.

Just trying to stay awake now, not sure I dare sleep


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2018)

Good morning you lot.


----------



## screenman (3 Mar 2018)

We are supposed to be out for a meal tonight 30 miles away, it may not happen. We have had another couple of inches of snow overnight.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2018)

Our village is well and truly cut off. 5-6 foot deep drifts across all three access roads. Oh well, it'll give the workies something to whittle about come Monday.


----------



## screenman (3 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Our village is well and truly cut off. 5-6 foot deep drifts across all three access roads. Oh well, it'll give the workies something to whittle about come Monday.



We are well in front of you, ours was cut off on Wednesday.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> We are supposed to be out for a meal tonight 30 miles away, it may not happen. We have had another couple of inches of snow overnight.





Drago said:


> Our village is well and truly cut off. 5-6 foot deep drifts across all three access roads. Oh well, it'll give the workies something to whittle about come Monday.


Nothing to see here. Temperature up to 4.5° and drizzling. Forecast warmer as the week goes on, up to 10° by Thursday.
It's bad up on higher ground but I'm only 40 feet above sea level here, our micro climate in the bay tends to keep thinks very mild.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2018)

We are a bit more sheltered here as we are in the foothills of the Cambrian mountains. If you have a 4×4 you can get out onto the main road. But none of the side roads here are ever gritted.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2018)

Well, seeing as it's nearly sub tropical out there today, I'll have to get under the caravan and do a chassis grease. That'll be another job ticked off the list.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Well, seeing as it's nearly sub tropical out there today, I'll have to get under the caravan and do a chassis grease. That'll be another job ticked off the list.




Always keep your chassis greased i say. Dont't want it to seize up on you.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Always keep your chassis greased i say. Dont't want it to seize up on you.


It's lasted 64 years so far and is still in pretty good nick.


----------



## screenman (3 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's lasted 64 years so far and is still in pretty good nick.



Next Welshy will be asking for a picture to prove it.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2018)

Dirk's finished greasing his chassis...


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Next Welshy will be asking for a picture to prove it.



. . My eyes. My eyes.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Dirk's finished greasing his chassis...
> 
> View attachment 398307


He's a bit lardy.....


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2018)

Its the bandana and sunglasses that I like. He's clearly a man with cool dude style.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2018)

Wakey wakey. The temps are supposed to be rising today, but it is still trying to snow here. Pfffffs


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2018)

Mornin'.


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2018)

Morning all. Seem to have had a bit of a thaw.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2018)

We still have snow, but it is turning slushy and mushy now.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2018)

We have a heatwave 11.1c


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2018)

Cleaned the pension book special. Its warm, was wearing a T shirt. Contrast this with yesterday, where I was trekking across the high ground in a US Army Arctic jacket and was struggling.


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> We have a heatwave 11.1c


12° here across the road on the Burrows.


----------



## screenman (4 Mar 2018)

I am not talking to you lot, cold, grey and wet here.


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> I am not talking to you lot, cold, grey and wet here.







That was 2 hours ago. We've got sun and clear skies at the moment. Might put my shorts on this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2018)

Slushy and mushy here. Gradually disappearing.


----------



## screenman (4 Mar 2018)

Also foggy now.


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> I am not talking to you lot, cold, grey and wet here.



But enough of your pubes - what's the weather like?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> But enough of your pubes - what's the weather like?


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2018)

13.5° out the front of my bungalow now.


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2018)

8°C, more during the brief sunny spells, here in Poshshire.


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2018)

Finished greasing the caravan chassis, done full electric and gas systems checks, flushed water system through with steralising solution and done a full damp check. All systems go!
Just a quick external wash, an internal clean and it's good for another season. Off next Thursday to the caravan show at Exeter then onwards for a week near Wookey Hole.


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2018)

He's greased his chassis and had an internal clean!


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> He's greased his chassis and had an internal clean!


No stopping me now!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2018)

Morning peeps. . The less we hear about Dirks greased bits or anything else the better i think.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning peeps. . The less we hear about Dirks greased bits or anything else the better i think.


Out on my bike this morning......so I'll need to grease me bits again.


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2018)

cold and damp at wigan pier today, @welsh dragon theres nowt wrong with a well greased nipple


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2018)




----------



## arch684 (5 Mar 2018)

Morning all, slowly getting back to normal


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2018)

Guess where I am?


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2018)

would it begin with P and end in UB


----------



## derrick (5 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Guess where I am?


Gone 12am so must be the pub.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> would it begin with P and end in UB




As long as there isn't an ES at the end of that......i can breathe.


----------



## derrick (5 Mar 2018)

Just finished cleaning bikes. Gonna have a cup of tea now. Drunk to much beer over the weekend. Three days celabrating my wifes birthday. Am glad she has gone back to work today. I need a break.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> Gone 12am so must be the pub.


Correctomundo!
Exmoor Gold to wash down the Liver & Onions with mustard mash and peas, followed by Plum Crumble with custard. £9.95 at the Crown Inn, West Down.


----------



## jongooligan (5 Mar 2018)

Just got back from a test drive with our daughter who is buying her first car. It's a C1 as recommended by the excellent @Drago. It went well and the daughter negotiated £200 off the asking price, a new battery & service, a full tank of petrol plus replacement of some slightly marked trim.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2018)

Just got back from the pub.


----------



## GM (5 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just staggered back from the pub.





FTFY


----------



## arch684 (5 Mar 2018)

Did the housework,washing and made a large pot of soup and that's it for today


----------



## arch684 (6 Mar 2018)

Morning all. snowing here since 6.30


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2018)

Mild and dull here. Been out for a 3 mile run with the dog already, dodging the early workies.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2018)

Its been raining overnight, of to yoga later.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2018)

Good morning chaps. We had some rain yesterdy and most of the snow has gone now. . It is a tad chilly though


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> .....Been out for a 3 mile run with the dog already, dodging the early workies.


You're morphing into @screenman !


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

Another damp day at wigan pier


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2018)

You won't catch me either swimming or working!


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> You won't catch me either swimming or working!


Yeah.......but getting up THAT early and being active before 8am contravenes rule 3.1a of the Pensioners Charter.


----------



## screenman (6 Mar 2018)

Swim finished an hour ago, now enjoying a coffee with mates


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yeah.......but getting up THAT early and being active before 8am contravenes rule 3.1a of the Pensioners Charter.




There are rules?


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> There are rules?



Aparently yes.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> Aparently yes.




Well fancy that. I wonder what they are. Perhaps @Drago will enlighten me.


----------



## arch684 (6 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Well fancy that. I wonder what they are. Perhaps @Drago will enlighten me.


@Dirk is to blame, i though he may be trouble


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> There are rules?


Didn't they issue you with a copy?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> @Dirk is to blame, i though he may be trouble




There is always one. Or where you lot are concerned 5 or 6.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Didn't they issue you with a copy?




No. How very remiss of you lot. What a rubbish club this is.


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> No. How very remiss of you lot. What a rubbish club this is.


You probably joined around the time of the 'Great Vellum Shortage'. Many missed out at that time.
They subsequently put it all online as a downloadable file, but being a load of computer illiterate wrinklies, they messed up the links and now nobody can access them.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> You probably joined during the 'Great Vellum Shortage'. Many missed out at that time.




. Meoowwwww


----------



## Venod (6 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Well fancy that. I wonder what they are. Perhaps @Drago will enlighten me.



He's only an apprentice retiree, he's still acquiring the wisdom, where most of us are having difficulty remembering the wisdom, so I wouldn't worry about the rules too much.


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yeah.......but getting up THAT early and being active before 8am contravenes rule 3.1a of the Pensioners Charter.



I'm still biologically programmed to awaken at 5am after years of getting up early to save the World. I try to linger in bed, but on weekdays Mrs d's alarm goes off at 0645hrs, so I'm on to a loser most of the time. However, i often counter this with an afternoon nap in front of the telly for an hour or so - I find the programme Nazi Megastructures gives the deepest, most relaxing sleep.


----------



## jongooligan (6 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I try to linger in bed, but on weekdays Mrs d's alarm goes off at 0645hrs, so I'm on to a loser most of the time.



I'm in the same boat until Mrs. jg retires next year. Her alarm goes off at 6 o'clock and now it's almost light at that time it's difficult to get back to sleep. It's beautiful up on the fell at that time of day though so it's no real hardship to get up and take the dog out.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Well fancy that. I wonder what they are. Perhaps @Drago will enlighten me.





Dirk said:


> Didn't they issue you with a copy?



Looks like the rules need to be reissued as I don't know either.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm still biologically programmed to awaken at 5am after years of getting up early to save the World. I try to linger in bed, but on weekdays Mrs d's alarm goes off at 0645hrs, so I'm on to a loser most of the time. However, i often counter this with an afternoon nap in front of the telly for an hour or so - I find the programme Nazi Megastructures gives the deepest, most relaxing sleep.



I'm the same, after years of getting up early I'm awake between 5 and 6, as I would have been when working, I've just had to develop the habit of going back to sleep, something I'm not good at.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2018)

We had some fun at yoga this morning, we revisited a pose I'm rubbish at I keep falling over when practising it.

https://www.wikihow.com/Do-the-King-Dancer-Yoga-Pose


----------



## Oxo (6 Mar 2018)

It's an age thing. You no doubt were issued with a copy of the rules and have forgotten all about them.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2018)

My god. My internet was down for an hour. I thought the world was about to end.


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

gonna send out a search party, its 12.21pm and @Dirk hasn't posted that hes in the pub , I'm getting a bit concerned for his welfare


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2018)

jongooligan said:


> I'm in the same boat until Mrs. jg retires next year. Her alarm goes off at 6 o'clock and now it's almost light at that time it's difficult to get back to sleep. It's beautiful up on the fell at that time of day though so it's no real hardship to get up and take the dog out.



I don't mind her early starts, to be fair. I usually get up, wander through to the front room in my Y fronts clutching teddy, and have a quiet Nespresso. S'just today I felt dynamic and energetic, so went for a run.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I don't mind her early starts, to be fair. I usually get up, wander through to the front room in my Y fronts clutching teddy, and have a quiet Nespresso. S'just today I felt dynamic and energetic, so went for a run.




We are once again straying into the twilight zone with mention of Dragos Y fronts. . Pass the the bucket and mind bleach someone. Quick.


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2018)

They're classy attire. No female can resist the lure of baggy orange Y fronts with dark brown trim, chest wig, and a splash of Blue Stratos.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> They're classy attire. No female can resist the lure of baggy orange Y fronts with dark brown trim, chest wig, and a splash of Blue Stratos.




I have just been a bit sick in my mouth.


----------



## jongooligan (6 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> gonna send out a search party, its 12.21pm and @Dirk hasn't posted that hes in the pub , I'm getting a bit concerned for his welfare



You can rest easy, he's over in the beer thread posting pics of his pint in the Crown.


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2018)

I've got 40 pints of Squeaky Arse home brew bitter maturing in the man shed.


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2018)

Been out for a 26 mile ride over to Instow and back - dropped in for a swift half on the way back, so as not to let the side down.


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

I was about to send out the st bernard


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2018)

Did you see on t' news today, half a dozen houses in a village in Cumbria still cut off by 20 foot snow drifts? The Army have airdropped in supplies because they're maoning theyve run out of food, despite the multiple days of warning the weather tefalheads gave the nation.


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Did you see on t' news today, half a dozen houses in a village in Cumbria still cut off by 20 foot snow drifts? The Army have airdropped in supplies because they're maoning theyve run out of food, despite the multiple days of warning the weather tefalheads gave the nation.


We had - 'Warning! Red Danger of Death, Thunder Beast, Killer Snow, Don't Even Think About Opening Your Doors! ' - advice from the Met Office last week.
This is what we got.




Bloody weather forecaster! What do they know?!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2018)

I’ve realised a significant benefit of one’s wife going on holiday is the bed only needs changing every fortnight. 

I can sleep on one side this week and the other next week.


----------



## pjd57 (7 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Did you see on t' news today, half a dozen houses in a village in Cumbria still cut off by 20 foot snow drifts? The Army have airdropped in supplies because they're maoning theyve run out of food, despite the multiple days of warning the weather tefalheads gave the nation.


Just a PR stunt for the military.

They're mostly sitting around not doing much anyway.


----------



## screenman (7 Mar 2018)

Lie in day, not getting up until 6am.


----------



## Drago (7 Mar 2018)

Funeral today. Fair olld journey, so out early, probably not back until this evening.


----------



## The Jogger (7 Mar 2018)

So a milestone for me today as I hit the big 60. I'm thinking what do I need to do to still enjoy life and remain active. So my plan is to cycle everyday, no matter what the weather brings. If it is really bad i will just do a mile. The only exception will be if I'm ill or travelling to the house in the pueblo. I will also try and stick to a healthy diet, as i am changing from bad to good diets and back again every week, if i don't do it now i never will. So that's the plan.


----------



## arch684 (7 Mar 2018)

Morning all,doctors appointment for me this morning


----------



## arch684 (7 Mar 2018)

The Jogger said:


> So a milestone for me today as I hit the big 60. I'm thinking what do I need to do to still enjoy life and remain active. So my plan is to cycle everyday, no matter what the weather brings. If it is really bad i will just do a mile. The only exception will be if I'm ill or travelling to the house in the pueblo. I will also try and stick to a healthy diet, as i am changing from bad to good diets and back again every week, if i don't do it now i never will. So that's the plan.


Happy birthday @the


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2018)

The Jogger said:


> So a milestone for me today as I hit the big 60. I'm thinking what do I need to do to still enjoy life and remain active. So my plan is to cycle everyday, no matter what the weather brings. If it is really bad i will just do a mile. The only exception will be if I'm ill or travelling to the house in the pueblo. I will also try and stick to a healthy diet, as i am changing from bad to good diets and back again every week, if i don't do it now i never will. So that's the plan.




Happy Birthday ​


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2018)

Good morning you horrible lot.


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2018)

The Jogger said:


> So a milestone for me today as I hit the big 60.


Happy birthday. 60 is the new 40.



The Jogger said:


> .....my plan is to cycle everyday, no matter what the weather brings. If it is really bad i will just do a mile. The only exception will be if I'm ill or travelling to the house in the pueblo. I will also try and stick to a healthy diet, as i am changing from bad to good diets and back again every week, if i don't do it now i never will. So that's the plan.


Best of luck!


----------



## screenman (7 Mar 2018)

60, just a youngster, Happy Birthday.


----------



## GM (7 Mar 2018)

Many Happy Returns @The Jogger have a good 'un


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2018)

The Jogger said:


> So a milestone for me today as I hit the big 60. I'm thinking what do I need to do to still enjoy life and remain active. So my plan is to cycle everyday, no matter what the weather brings. If it is really bad i will just do a mile. The only exception will be if I'm ill or travelling to the house in the pueblo. I will also try and stick to a healthy diet, as i am changing from bad to good diets and back again every week, if i don't do it now i never will. So that's the plan.



Happy Birthday


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2018)

Morning all! Down the club this afternoon, perhaps a favourite cafe for lunch first, and we've got to sort out my Good Ladies medicines, first prescription collected from the doctors


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2018)

Caravan now fully fettled and cleaned. Loaded up and ready to go.
The sun is shining and all is good with the world.


----------



## jongooligan (7 Mar 2018)

Just thought I'd give you a little reminder of what work is like these days. Today was one of the few times I needed to call into the office so I got up with Mrs. jg at 6 o'clock and got into work just before seven.
Logged on but couldn't get into my main account where all the work stuff is. Tried all sorts to get in but whichever route I took I got a message saying I needed to contact someone with administrator rights.
Someone with administrator rights turned up 3 hours later and seemed baffled that I couldn't get into my account. "But we sent you an email about changes to the security protocols", he says. "Which account did you send it to, the secure one?" I ask. "Well yes", says he, "It has to be the secure one. You know, for security reasons."
"So you've sent me details of changes to security protocols to an account I now can't get into because you've changed the security protocols?"
It's gradually dawning on him why I can't get into my accounts and eventually we do get things sorted out and I do get access just before I have to come home.
The idiot with admin permissions is a pay grade above me too.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2018)

Work? <shudders>


----------



## HertzvanRental (7 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Work? <shudders>


For God's sake, don't get involved! It's a long,slippery slope !


----------



## Paulus (7 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Work? <shudders>


Only 20 more shifts for me


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> Only 20 more shifts for me


Go sick.....


----------



## Paulus (7 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Go sick.....


It has been suggested by others.


----------



## arch684 (7 Mar 2018)

Retirement can be hard to get used to,it took me about a day and a half


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> Retirement can be hard to get used to,it took me about a day and a half


That long?!


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Just thought I'd give you a little reminder of what work is like these days. Today was one of the few times I needed to call into the office so I got up with Mrs. jg at 6 o'clock and got into work just before seven.
> Logged on but couldn't get into my main account where all the work stuff is. Tried all sorts to get in but whichever route I took I got a message saying I needed to contact someone with administrator rights.
> Someone with administrator rights turned up 3 hours later and seemed baffled that I couldn't get into my account. "But we sent you an email about changes to the security protocols", he says. "Which account did you send it to, the secure one?" I ask. "Well yes", says he, "It has to be the secure one. You know, for security reasons."
> "So you've sent me details of changes to security protocols to an account I now can't get into because you've changed the security protocols?"
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2018)

Good morning you lot. Guess what? It's snowing here again.


----------



## arch684 (8 Mar 2018)

Good morning all,a cold morning here but the sun is shining


----------



## The Jogger (8 Mar 2018)

Sun here and rain stopped, out to gym later via bike and a quick visit to the oldies in Boģnor (maybe).


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2018)

Good morning! Bike ride for me this morning, first one for over a week, if it stops raining.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2018)

I'll get up in about an hour, then hitch the caravan off and trundle down the A377 to Exeter. I'll set the cruise control to 'maximum annoyance/pensioner caravan' speed..........just to keep the side up.
Meeting up with my old boss tonight who lives down there. We'll have a few pints and put the world to rights - he's still having to wo** and absolutely detests it, bless him.
Going to the Caravan & Motorhome show at West Point tommorrow, then off up to Wookey for a week.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2018)

Hmmm 3” snow in an hour. Our scheduled walk on the lower reaches of the west Pennine Moors is due to depart at 10.00............


----------



## arch684 (8 Mar 2018)

I have my daughter coming for dinner tonight so a trip to the local butchers and aldi once the frost lifts


----------



## jongooligan (8 Mar 2018)

@Dirk - decided not to take up my mates offer of a free caravan. Before we'd get to sleep in it we'd have to pay for towbar, storage and servicing. All that was a bit too much for something that we may not even enjoy.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2018)

jongooligan said:


> @Dirk - decided not to take up my mates offer of a free caravan. Before we'd get to sleep in it we'd have to pay for towbar, storage and servicing. All that was a bit too much for something that we may not even enjoy.


Mine's as much as a hobby, as anything else. 
When I factor everything in (cost of car and van, fuel, site fees, maintenance, cost of tow bar, storage etc) I reckon it has cost me less than £40 a night to go away over the past 3 years. If I removed the cost of the car, which I'd run anyway, it comes down to around £15 a night.
If I remove the residual value of the van, it comes out at around £5 a night.
That's a cheap break by anyone's standard.
Mind you, it does get used a lot!


----------



## jongooligan (8 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Mine's as much as a hobby, as anything else.
> When I factor everything in (cost of car and van, fuel, site fees, maintenance, cost of tow bar, storage etc) I reckon it has cost me less than £40 a night to go away over the past 3 years. If I removed the cost of the car, which I'd run anyway, it comes down to around £15 a night.
> If I remove the residual value of the van, it comes out at around £5 a night.
> That's a cheap break by anyone's standard.
> Mind you, it does get used a lot!



Sounds like it makes sense for you. It may be something we look at again when Mrs. jg retires and we could get a lot of use from it. Would be a lot easier if I had somewhere to keep it and get at it to do my own servicing.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2018)

I'm sat here in my cycling gear waiting for the rain to stop.


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2018)

Want to go out for a run, but im full of sandwiches and Pepsi Max. Maybe later.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2018)

The Eagle has landed.
Nice and sunny here in Woodbury Salterton.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2018)

I'm back, I finally got out about eleven, reasonably direct route over to the Hatton Locks Cafe then a scenic route back, a 43 mile mostly dry and enjoyable ride, my first since the 25th of February.


----------



## roadrash (8 Mar 2018)

are you sure about the date @dave r


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2018)

Made up a little song to sing when I'm doing the housework:

"I can see clearly now my piles have gone,
No more plummy veins in my way,
I can see clearly now my piles have gone,
It's gonna be a bright, bright, bum grape free day."


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> are you sure about the date @dave r



Well spotted that man. . Edited.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2018)

New tyres on the van have made a huge difference to the fuel consumption!
Got 37.6 mpg towing across Devon today. I usually think I'm doing well if I get around 30 - 31 mpg. That's about a 20% improvement and it was into a crosswind all the way. Well chuffed with that!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2018)

Hurrah the sun is shining and no wind. This means the Friday Fry Up is a go. A fast, flat spin out with a great bunch from the club. Around 66 miles for me and hope to get home with 16avg depending on who turns up. 

The Silver Eagles are flying again and our carer is coming as well.


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2018)

Just woken up by a bloody woodpecker who's decide to drill the tree right next to my caravan. Wondered what the heck was going on for a moment, until realisation dawned on me.


----------



## arch684 (9 Mar 2018)

Morning all,looks like another dry sunny day here but i have to stay in waiting for a delivery


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all,looks like another dry sunny day here but i have to stay in waiting for a delivery


Showers all day here - at least that's what's forecast.


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2018)

Bracing myself for another day long telephone argument with the HMRC.


----------



## arch684 (9 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Bracing myself for another day long telephone argument with the HMRC.


Good luck with that


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2018)

If I went to work I wouldn't have the time!


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2018)

Well, that was refreshingly easy. Got through straight away, got a human being over the age of 19 who appeared to have some idea what she was in about.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2018)

Good morning chaps. No rain or snow here, so a good day


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2018)

Good morning! The early morning fog has lifted, earlier on I couldn't see the house across the road. Its Friday and shopping day.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Bracing myself for another day long telephone argument with the HMRC.



When I put my claim in for pension credit it took two phone calls, the second call took over two hours, and when I got the paperwork through there was a mistake on it and I had to make a third call to get it put right.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Well, that was refreshingly easy. Got through straight away, got a human being over the age of 19 who appeared to have some idea what she was in about.



Thats a bonus


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2018)

I'm in the pub.....


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub.....
> 
> View attachment 399179




Bloody hell. What a surprise that is.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub.....
> 
> View attachment 399179




Do you have your own seat with your name on it?


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you have your own seat with your name on it?


Not here, I'm in Woodbury Salterton at the moment.
Back home we have our own table and get to choose the music in the pub at lunchtime.


----------



## arch684 (9 Mar 2018)

Your local must love you @Dirk


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> Your local must love you @Dirk


They do.
On a Friday our drinks are ready on the bar and our meal is ordered before we get in the pub. The barman clocks us as we are walking over the car park. We're so predictable!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2018)

66 miles @ 16.7avg. The omelette may have been a mistake though others suggested this wasn’t necessarily the issue on the way home


----------



## pjd57 (9 Mar 2018)




----------



## jongooligan (9 Mar 2018)

Pol Roger and chocolate cake for lunch today. Mother in Law's 87th birthday. Awaiting arrival of my old man - it's going to be a boozy weekend.


----------



## arch684 (10 Mar 2018)

Morning all, going to Glasgow today a bit of shopping then the pub


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2018)

Morning all.
On the move today up to Wookey Hole. Went to the 'Caravan & Motorhome Show' at Exeter yesterday - very disappointing! Last year was a good show, about even mix of caravans and campers, good selection of trade stands. This year it was about a 95/5 split in favour of motorhomes and only 1 trader selling related stuff. Won't be going next year! Seriously thought about asking for my money back.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2018)

Good morning gang. Getting warmer now. What a disappointment @Dirk. Going all that way for nothing.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning gang. Getting warmer now. What a disappointment @Dirk. Going all that way for nothing.


It wasn't too far to go for us; just about 50 miles across the county and I'd planned to meet up with my old boss who lives in the same village as the site we are staying on.
I'd have been a bit miffed if I'd come a long way especially for the show.


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2018)

I'm laying in bed watching Emmerdale, because I can't be arsed to reach for the remote.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm laying in bed watching Emmerdale, because I can't be arsed to reach for the remote.




Lazy sod


----------



## Oxo (10 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm laying in bed watching Emmerdale, because I can't be arsed to reach for the remote.


Pathetic, no excuse in the world could possibly justify watching Emmerdale.


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2018)

Guilty as charged.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm laying in bed watching Emmerdale, because I can't be arsed to reach for the remote.


Spoken like a true pensioner!


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2018)

Good morning all. Good start to the day today, just getting breakfast eight o clock this morning and got a text from our eldest, I'm at Wolverhampton can you pick me up from Coventry station. He's come down from Warington for mother's day weekend, but none of us had told my Good Lady so a lovely surprise for her


----------



## screenman (10 Mar 2018)

Just on my third coffee in spoons, brekkie finished and now off for a bit of retail.


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2018)

I've shuffled as far as the porcelain. This shows all the signs of a hectic day. Not.


----------



## roadrash (10 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Lazy sod



has flattery always been your strong point


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> has flattery always been your strong point




It has.


----------



## derrick (10 Mar 2018)

Having a lazy morning in bed. No club ride this morning as we have our club 2up TT this afternoon. Then into the local pub for a beer or two.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2018)

Just hitching the caravan up for the cruise up the M5. Will stop off for a spot of lunch somewhere and arrive at the new site, just outside Wookey Hole, around 2 pm. Will be interesting to see what the mpg will be, doing a steady cruise up the motorway as opposed to towing across Devon on A roads. Got 37 mpg on the way down.


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2018)

Mrs D has informed me that I'm going shopping. Be prepared for a news flash about a large homicidal nutter taking hostages in a supermarket in either Milton Keynes or Northampton, depending on where she drags me.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2018)

I'm in the pub.....






The Westbury Inn, Westbury sub Mendip.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2018)

Only ones on the site.


----------



## simon.r (10 Mar 2018)

I look in on this thread occasionally. 108 working days to go


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2018)

simon.r said:


> I look in on this thread occasionally. 108 working days to go


It'll fly.* 







* Or drag, as the case maybe.


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2018)

We've driven down to Long Marston this morning, drove into the Barn Antiques and the cafe was shut, so we had a meander round the antiques then drove over to Hampton Lucy and had lunch in Bake 180 in the Charlotte Garden Store, So an enjoyable morning out and my little Suzuki Swift was averaging 50mpg.


----------



## arch684 (10 Mar 2018)

Got the express bus to glasgow and as it was heavy rain i had to abandon the shopping and head for the nearest pub


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2018)

I know a lot of this thread is serious p*** take - I really enjoy it . I wanted though to ask something.

I have been wondering about my own and other people’s experience of the financial aspects of retirement. First to be clear my wife and I are not wealthy but I suppose would be described as “comfortable.”

Until recently I hadn’t realised the extent to which not having a salary coming in was preying on my mind. In mid January I sat down worked through all our expenses for the previous 9 months, the period we have both been retired, and now fully understand our pension income ( we haven’t reached state pension age) is enough to run the house and give us a weekly budget of £cxc to cover clothing, food, going out, petrol etc. What I would deem “day to day” expenses. Some weeks we go way over, £90 on concert tickets last week, others we come in well below. After doing this exercise I feel far more comfortable. The budgets do not include holidays, if they did it wouldn’t work.

Where I struggle is the idea of spending capital, our savings. We need to use this money to fund travel, my wife is in India as I post!!!! It’s not spending that concerns me but the realisation I can no longer replace savings when I’ve spent them. Once it’s gone, it’s gone!

Am I alone or do others experience this?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Mar 2018)

simon.r said:


> I look in on this thread occasionally. 108 working days to go



65 For me


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Where I struggle is the idea of spending capital, our savings. We need to use this money to fund travel, my wife is in India as I post!!!! It’s not spending that concerns me but the realisation I can no longer replace savings when I’ve spent them. Once it’s gone, it’s gone!
> 
> Am I alone or do others experience this?


It's probably a common theme.
The trick is to find the balance that works for you.
Savings are there to be spent - it's no good to you when your dead.
We planned on drawing an amount down off our savings equivalent to the shortfall between our pensions and what we actually need to live comfortably.
When my state pension kick, we will no longer have to do that. When Mrs Ds state pension kicks in, it will just be extra pocket money and we will still have a tidy sum left over from our savings.
Financing my retirement years is not something I lose any sleep about.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I know a lot of this thread is serious p*** take - I really enjoy it . I wanted though to ask something.
> 
> I have been wondering about my own and other people’s experience of the financial aspects of retirement. First to be clear my wife and I are not wealthy but I suppose would be described as “comfortable.”
> 
> ...



Like you, we don't have a lot, but we are comfortable. As far as savings are concerned, there is bugger all interest on any money you have in the bank, so there is little reason to keep it there.

I am not at retirement age but Mr WD is. I have a small private pension. We sort of have a budget. Some weeks we also go over, some we don't. At a certain time of year we have to be very careful because of insurances, car MOT, servicing etc.

As long as we have X amount to pay the bills, then anything more is a bonus. Yes i realise if we spend our savings, then thats it. No more. But you will always live according to your means no matter what. I try not to worry about it, but i am not always successful. I do worry about things in the future.


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I know a lot of this thread is serious p*** take - I really enjoy it . I wanted though to ask something.
> 
> I have been wondering about my own and other people’s experience of the financial aspects of retirement. First to be clear my wife and I are not wealthy but I suppose would be described as “comfortable.”
> 
> ...



We're on a state pension, a very small private pension and pension credit, we have enough for day to day living, can run a small car and can afford small treats. But affording any sort of holiday would be difficult, any sort of emergency involving a big bill, major car bill, home emergency, or anything like that and we'd be in trouble, we've got some home repairs to do this year and financing them is going to be a challenge.


----------



## arch684 (10 Mar 2018)

I would say I'm comfortable i can save every month but it is split into pots,1 for the car 1 for holidays and 1 for unexpected bills.The money is in and out like a bloody yoyo


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2018)

I do ok. Mrs D's police pension, Mrs D's salary, my police pension, my rental income from my cottage in Shetland. If I don't do anything stupid we're comfortable enough for life. No new Jags every September, or 5 foreign holidays a year, shiny iphones every 5 minutes etc and I should be fine. I sure aint working to 65 or 70 to pay for meaningless ephemeral consumer tat.


----------



## Oxo (10 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Where I struggle is the idea of spending capital, our savings. We need to use this money to fund travel, my wife is in India as I post!!!! It’s not spending that concerns me but the realisation I can no longer replace savings when I’ve spent them. Once it’s gone, it’s gone!
> 
> Am I alone or do others experience this?



When I retired I spoke to a financial advisor and she said the thing that most people who are retiring worry about is how they will continue to save. She then went on to say that most people save to fund their retirement, you've retired, so what do you want to carry on saving for.
Now is the time to do the things you saved for, just enjoy it.


----------



## GM (10 Mar 2018)

We should be ok when I start drawing my state pension next month. It'll keep us going until we down size later this year, fingers crossed!


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I know a lot of this thread is serious p*** take - I really enjoy it . I wanted though to ask something.
> 
> I have been wondering about my own and other people’s experience of the financial aspects of retirement. First to be clear my wife and I are not wealthy but I suppose would be described as “comfortable.”
> 
> ...



I do not think you are alone with the above thoughts. 

I will share my take on the situation, but, not the details of my income!

Words like "comfortable", "get by", "not well off" are rather miss-leading, in that, they mean different things, to different people.

Most people (regardless of income) regard themselves as, at best "comfortable", ie, in income terms, "the poor" starts and me, and goes down, every one above me, is "wealthy", "rich" or "well off".

My approach to money, even when I was working, was that, the less you had of it, the more vital you kept control of it.

Before I retired (age 60, five years before my State Pension "kicked in", and taking a 50% penalty on my Company Pension, for doing so), I sat down with Excel and worked out what I regarded as my "essential living costs", ie, Heat, Light, Council Tax, Fuel for Car(s), Clothing, Household items replacement, etc etc. These were clearly not exact figures, they were a budget, an estimate, call it what you will.

I then set up a separate bank account, into which we paid an amount of money to cover the above outgoings. From then on, all "bills" were paid from that account.

What ever I (we) have left in our current accounts is money we can spend on "frivolities", ie Bicycles, Holidays, Eating out, Drink, etc etc

We are now eleven years "in" to retirement, and, so far, we have kept our "heads above water", and, been able to pretty much do the things we want to do. 

Some people have the ability to not concern themselves about money, that is fine, if they can sleep at night, not problem. I am not one of them, I need to know I can "pay my way", it sounds as if you too suffer this "affliction".

It is all about being in control of your finances, but, not obsessed with them IMHO.

Good luck in your retirement, may you enjoy good health, and live long enough to get all of your pension contributions back, and then some!

Now, back to the jokes and p*** taking, we cannot have too much of this serious stuff, the clock is ticking!


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2018)

All my money smells of cabbage and wee wee.


----------



## pjd57 (10 Mar 2018)

simon.r said:


> I look in on this thread occasionally. 108 working days to go


How many hours.

You will start counting them as well.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2018)

Well thank you all for those replies. I found much in common with them. 

@BoldonLad this is the position I think I’ve now reached:

“It is all about being in control of your finances, but, not obsessed with them IMHO.”

It feels far more comfortable than three months ago. Like you I’ve a separate account now in to which I pay a set amount each month to cover the monthly, quarterly and annual bills. Having that gives me a much better feeling of control. 

Now back to the fun!! I’ve got a really good route planned for tomorrow and the forecast is pretty decent


----------



## pjd57 (10 Mar 2018)

Without adding a huge quote....


My pension covers the bills + food etc but as I am still 5 years away from a state pension , a few days work now and again helps with the extras.
If possible I will do a weeks work ; 35-40 hours , over a month. 
I could do a bit more without it affecting tax, benefits etc but like to keep to that.
Some months I don't get any work, but as I said the bills are covered.

I don't mind having less cash , the free time is a far more enjoyable option


----------



## arch684 (11 Mar 2018)

Morning all,looks like it going to be a nice day here.the bike is ready just need to walk and feed the dog first


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I don't mind having less cash , the free time is a far more enjoyable option


And that just about hits the nail on the head.
You cannot buy time.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2018)

Good morning chaps. Lots of sunshine here, but it is chilly. Hopefully it will warm up a bit. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> And that just about hits the nail on the head.
> You cannot buy time.



I agree, but you can waste time.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2018)

A touch foggy here. Or I have cataracts.


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> I agree, but you can waste time.


Time is not wasted if you enjoy doing nothing.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2018)

Relaxing and chilling is great. Being able to do what I want to do, any time of day or night, and day of the week, is priceless beyond compare.


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Time is not wasted if you enjoy doing nothing.



Are you doing nothing if you are doing nothing?


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Relaxing and chilling is great. Being able to do what I want to do, any time of day or night, and day of the week, is priceless beyond compare.



For many though that comes with the price of not being able to do much of anything.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2018)

And many perpetuate that situation with wanton, rampant consumerism. I was chatting to a geezer the other day, similar age to me, and since he was 18 he's never been without a car loan and monthly repayments. With what he's paid he could have bought a good sized house, and all he has to show for it is a 2 year old Mazda that he doesn't own yet. That's why he'll be working to 70.


----------



## gavroche (11 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> And many perpetuate that situation with wanton, rampant consumerism. I was chatting to a geezer the other day, similar age to me, and since he was 18 he's never been without a car loan and monthly repayments. With what he's paid he could have bought a good sized house, and all he has to show for it is a 2 year old Mazda that he doesn't own yet. That's why he'll be working to 70.


I agree but on the other hand, people like him keep the wheels of industry turning and people in work.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2018)

Very true! They do indeed.

However, its their choice to live that way, and I get fed up hearing them moan that they can't retire until they're eleventy twelve. Their choice.


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Like you, we don't have a lot, but we are comfortable. As far as savings are concerned, there is bugger all interest on any money you have in the bank, so there is little reason to keep it there.
> 
> I am not at retirement age but Mr WD is. I have a small private pension. We sort of have a budget. Some weeks we also go over, some we don't. At a certain time of year we have to be very careful because of insurances, car MOT, servicing etc.
> 
> As long as we have X amount to pay the bills, then anything more is a bonus. Yes i realise if we spend our savings, then thats it. No more. But you will always live according to your means no matter what. I try not to worry about it, but i am not always successful. I do worry about things in the future.



I will be retiring in 5 weeks time, Myself and MrsP will be comfortable enough financially, I will have my work pension which I am taking early, and we have some savings. I at first had some doubts about using the capital once retired, but have now understood that that is what the saving are there for, to top up any shortfall in the weekly/monthly bills and to use for holidays, weekends away. The money will be no good to me when I/we have shuffled off this mortal coil. Our kids are provided for and only the taxman would benefit from it.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> I will retiring in 5 weeks time, Myself and MrsP will be comfortable enough financially, I will have my work pension which I am taking early, and we have some savings. I at first had some doubts about using the capital once retired, but have now understood that that is what the saving are there for, to top up any shortfall in the weekly/monthly bills and to use for holidays, weekends away. The money will be no good to me when I/we have shuffled off this mortal coil. Our kids are provided for and only the taxman would benefit from it.




Exactly. The tax man has had enough money from me. When i die, i will make sure is bugger all left.


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Are you doing nothing if you are doing nothing?


Depends on how high you set the bar on what your definition of 'nothing' is, I suppose.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2018)

My heart is still beating, and I'm still breathing, and there's suffieinct brain activity to support those functions, bit other than that when I'm doing nothing, I'm doing nothing. Its great.


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2018)

Now here we have the tax thing popping up, interesting point that as without it we would not have the things older people need, care.

I think most of you have not had a career that really made you sparkle and enjoy everyday. Which is why you have spent time looking forward to getting older.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Now here we have the tax thing popping up, interesting point that as without it we would not have the things older people need, care.
> 
> I think most of you have not had a career that really made you sparkle and enjoy everyday. Which is why you have spent time looking forward to getting older.




Oh dear. The elephant in the room. I have no doubt, some people would have a lot to say about it. However, that is an arguememt best left at another door i think. .


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Exactly. The tax man has had enough money from me. When i die, i will make sure is bugger all left.



The plan is to end up with just enough money for them to bury me.


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Very true! They do indeed.
> 
> However, its their choice to live that way, and I get fed up hearing them moan that they can't retire until they're eleventy twelve. Their choice.



I keep on agreeing with you. For some though they have never earned enough to retire early, or they just like moaning. I have never understood this idea of keeping up with the Joneses, way to stressful for me.


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> The plan is to end up with just enough money for them to bury me.



I would like a bit more than that left behind, but also not miss out in the meantime.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> I keep on agreeing with you. For some though they have never earned enough to retire early, or they just like moaning. I have never understood this idea of keeping up with the Joneses, way to stressful for me.



And a new car every 2 or three years, a new iPhone every 12 months, yet these are more often than not the same tofu munchers who moan about the state of the planet.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2018)

Wait for it........wait for it....


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Now here we have the tax thing popping up, interesting point that as without it we would not have the things older people need, care.
> 
> I think most of you have not had a career that really made you sparkle and enjoy everyday. Which is why you have spent time looking forward to getting older.


Not at all, I have spent 44 years on the railway and 95% of the time I have thoroughly enjoyed it. I have only looked forward to retiring since last summer when I took the decision to go.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> I will be retiring in 5 weeks time, Myself and MrsP will be comfortable enough financially, I will have my work pension which I am taking early, and we have some savings. I at first had some doubts about using the capital once retired, but have now understood that that is what the saving are there for, to top up any shortfall in the weekly/monthly bills and to use for holidays, weekends away. The money will be no good to me when I/we have shuffled off this mortal coil. Our kids are provided for and only the taxman would benefit from it.



We are fortunate enough to be more than adequately provided for in older age.

How we got to this position doesn't really matter but what I would say to anyone who is part of a couple is that it may well be worth looking at a one party early death scenario re estimating financial prospects as time scrolls by.

When projecting our future financial prospects I wanted Lovely Wife's financial security to be nailed on as first base should I die young - I started all this planning malarkey back in my late 40's (I retired at 48 from my 'proper' career although I now potter about with a very small self employed business). Once that hurdle was cleared I set about ensuring that the reverse was also the case - this was a much lower bar to vault over as my company pension far outstrips that of my wife.

Just something to take into consideration without over-doing the doomsday 'thing'.

I have to confess to being obsessed and fretful regarding this project up until the 'big day' when I realised that we were home and dry as far as can be reasonably predicted in this ever changing world. But then I've always been an obsessive person about everything I do - although therapy has helped (being serious).


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2018)

The roadies are out of hibernation. Not an ounce of road craft between them.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2018)

68 miles, 5300 feet, 13.2. Beans on toast, flapjack and tea. 

What a good day.


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> 68 miles, 5300 feet, 13.2. Beans on toast, flapjack and tea.
> 
> What a good day.


It would be better to do it when everyone else is at work.


----------



## derrick (11 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Now here we have the tax thing popping up, interesting point that as without it we would not have the things older people need, care.
> 
> I think most of you have not had a career that really made you sparkle and enjoy everyday. Which is why you have spent time looking forward to getting older.


Most people keep on working because they do not have enough of a social life, really sad if you need to keep working when you don't have to. have had a great working life, never wanted for anything, have a lovely family, a couple of really close mates and plenty of friends to socialize with, i love my life would not want to swap with anyone.


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> Most people keep on working because they do not have enough of a social life, really sad if you need to keep working when you don't have to. have had a great working life, never wanted for anything, have a lovely family, a couple of really close mates and plenty of friends to socialize with, i love my life would not want to swap with anyone.



That is a good point that has not occured to me before. I certainly do not fit in with that though, I am suprised at how little my fully retired friends fit into thier day with many using the old, we did not have enough time or waiting for better weather etc. when really it was a case of too much time but not using it well.


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> Most people keep on working because they do not have enough of a social life, really sad if you need to keep working when you don't have to. have had a great working life, never wanted for anything, have a lovely family, a couple of really close mates and plenty of friends to socialize with, i love my life would not want to swap with anyone.



The trouble is with your post though as I have reread it, is you assume people see doing something to earn money as something that should not give them more pleasure or the same amount as some of the things you do, if you enjoy going to the office the same as Dirk enjoys going to the pub then why pack up?


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> The roadies are out of hibernation. Not an ounce of road craft between them.



With only being able to get out week days most weeks I miss all that.


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> With only being able to get out week days most weeks I miss all that.



I blame people's reluctance to join a club, when I was a lad the club elders taught me those things.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> I blame people's reluctance to join a club, when I was a lad the club elders taught me those things.



I'm the same, I learnt a lot of road craft riding with the local club, I was already a competent cyclist when I joined, but the lads polished up the skills nicely.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2018)

I blame rollers. They spend all winter on the rollers because it's a bit moist or cold outside, and they emerge blinking into the spring sunshine having not practiced their roadcraft or control skills for half a year.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> I keep on agreeing with you. For some though they have never earned enough to retire early, or they just like moaning. I have never understood this idea of keeping up with the Joneses, way to stressful for me.



I know two people who couldn't be "bothered" to save for a pension although they had good jobs.One now is living in lodgings and just receiving his state pension.The other who is self employed has told me he will have to work until he'drops.
I am so glad i decided to save for my future at an early age.


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I know two people who couldn't be "bothered" to save for a pension although they had good jobs.One now is living in lodgings and just receiving his state pension.The other who is self employed has told me he will have to work until he'drops.
> I am so glad i decided to save for my future at an early age.



I know of people in this small village who never earned enough to save. The self employed guy, may have been a very low earner and used the cannot be bothered to hide the truth.

Few of us know the full circumstances of others. Just a thought, would you have been considered wise if you had lived frugally and died before retiring.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> I know of people in this small village who never earned enough to save. The self employed guy, may have been a very low earner and used the cannot be bothered to hide the truth.
> 
> Few of us know the full circumstances of others. Just a thought, would you have been considered wise if you had lived frugally and died before retiring.



I suppose, if you die, then, you are not in a position to “consider”?


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2018)

Me dog's had a hard day!
Busy relaxing in the caravan now.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> would you have been considered wise if you had lived frugally and died before retiring.



Most sensible, is to hope for the best, plan for the worst. Alas, the typical person does the opposite when it comes to life planning. I'd rather live frugally and die young with unspent millions, than spunk it all up the wall and have to work to 110 to pay for it, and then actually manage to live to 110 so i get to savour every miserable minute.

There are without doubt folk who, through no fault of their own, who never have the wherewithall to make a viable retirement plan. However, look out the window at the shiny cars, or your friends shiny iphones, to see the reality that most people create for themselves.


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I'd rather live frugally and die young with unspent millions, than spunk it all up the wall and have to work to 110 to pay for it, and then actually manage to live to 110 so i get to savour every miserable minute.


I'm planning on being shot in bed by a jealous husband when I'm 95.


----------



## derrick (11 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> The trouble is with your post though as I have reread it, is you assume people see doing something to earn money as something that should not give them more pleasure or the same amount as some of the things you do, if you enjoy going to the office the same as Dirk enjoys going to the pub then why pack up?


I would rather see people retire. That leaves more jobs for those that need to work.


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> I would rather see people retire. That leaves more jobs for those that need to work.


Will nobody give us pensioners any credit for our altruism?


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2018)

I'm planning to die aged 110, in the most awkward way possible, which generates the maximum amount of paperwork for the police.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> I know of people in this small village who never earned enough to save. The self employed guy, may have been a very low earner and used the cannot be bothered to hide the truth.
> 
> Few of us know the full circumstances of others. Just a thought, would you have been considered wise if you had lived frugally and died before retiring.



The self employed guy earn't good money but spent it on lavish luxuries and good luck to him.
It's up to every individual what they do with their money and all i was trying to say was i am glad i saved for a pension.


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2018)

Me too. Our income streams are fair and steady, but I've 6 figures of savings if I really need them, although nearly 2 years in I've not touched them. Compound interest on a decent sum is still, just about, OK.

That'll be a deposit of Mini D's first house, and Uni if she wants to, and I'll spend the rest on booze and stalking Carol Vorderman.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> It would be better to do it when everyone else is at work.



We do on Wednesdays and Fridays when The Silver Eagles, as we are fondly known in the club, fly. From time to time we take a worky with us. Pensioner pace always catches them by surprise 

This was a club run.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2018)

Morning chaps.


----------



## arch684 (12 Mar 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2018)

Morning team. Not sure what I'll get up to today.


----------



## Oxo (12 Mar 2018)

My mission for the day is getting up. Anything else is a bonus.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2018)

Mornin'.
Going into Glastonbury today maaan.
They've got some really intersting shops there. Quirky, diverse & mystical.*


*ALDI is our favourite.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2018)

My mission for the day is 1. Get dressed. 2. Drop a prescription off at the quacks. 3. Slob around for the rest of the day.


----------



## Venod (12 Mar 2018)

Its raining again today so its the turbo this morning, I rode from Alcudia to the Lighthouse at Cap De Formentor on the last ride so I suppose I ought to ride back, there's some 20% hills on the route.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2018)

Hagen Das have a new ridiculously moreish ice cream, salted caramel. I may have to go into town after i go to the quacks to buy some, just to test whether the 2nd and subsequent tubs will be as good as the first you understand. You could say, i will be conducting an experiment re ice cream. So i am not doing it simply because i am a greedy oinker.


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2018)

Turns out I'm dogsitting Gaylord today.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2018)

Good morning from a very wet Coventry, it looks like my ride today is off.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2018)

Last night's forecast said rain all day today. It's actually fairly bright with broken cloud and no rain.
Might have a climb up Glastonbury Tor this morning.￼


----------



## screenman (12 Mar 2018)

The weather is not in a good mood, but I am great swim this morning and coffee with mates, life is great.


----------



## arch684 (12 Mar 2018)

I'm going to take the dog to the nature reserve today then out for lunch later,in the afternoon i need to do some work on one of my bikes


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Last night's forecast said rain all day today. It's actually fairly bright with broken cloud and no rain.
> Might have a climb up Glastonbury Tor this morning.￼
> View attachment 399634



We've got the rain


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2018)

As a 'Semi' am I excluded from this thread?

Say it ain't so....



FWIW it's hissing down here in the SE corner of the Lovely But Oh So Wet Lake District and, for reasons best kept to myself, I am psyching myself up to clean the bath room and shower room. What fun!


----------



## GM (12 Mar 2018)

Back to normal today after yesterdays celebrations, our 2 made a fuss of Lady GM and it was our 40th wedding anniversary as well. A big feast was had along with a few beers and wine, diet for me this week I think.


----------



## Paulus (12 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> We've got the rain


So have we.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> As a 'Semi' am I excluded from this thread?
> 
> Say it ain't so....
> 
> ...



I'm doing the ironing, beds to make later, the vac and polishing to do as well, and the washings on.


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2018)

Finally made an FM antenna for the man shed.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2018)

I'm in the pub......


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2018)

What a bunch of busy ladies you are. . I am once again doing sod all. Would one of you lot like to clean my oven for me?


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What a bunch of busy ladies you are. . I am once again doing sod all. Would one of you lot like to clean my oven for me?


B*gger off!


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What a bunch of busy ladies you are. . I am once again doing sod all. Would one of you lot like to clean my oven for me?



Having done ours a couple of weeks ago no.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> B*gger off!






dave r said:


> Having done ours a couple of weeks ago no.




Charming i must say


----------



## Oxo (12 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Charming i must say


I quite agree, most people here are simply little charmers.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2018)

Well, I must say, the Ham Hock terrine with toasted granary bread, piccalilli and beetroot, washed down with a couple of pints of fine ale, certainly hit the spot!￼
Retired to the van now for an iced Chelsea bun and a cuppa.
I can feel an 'executive power nap' coming on.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Well, I must say, the Ham Hock terrine with toasted granary bread, piccalilli and beetroot, washed down with a couple of pints of fine ale, certainly hit the spot!￼
> Retired to the van now for an iced Chelsea bun and a cuppa.
> I can feel an 'executive power nap' coming on.




It's been years since i had an iced Chelsea bun.


----------



## Venod (12 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Finally made an FM antenna for the man shed.



Seeing as all radio is now on tinternet, I have liberated the old FM aerial from the loft to use with the hifi in the garage if required.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It's been years since i had an iced Chelsea bun.


It's about 5 minutes since I had one......


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's about 5 minutes since I had one......


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2018)

Beef Monster Munch doesn't taste as beefy as I remember.


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2018)

Daughter #3 has bought a new telly, so I've inherited the old one. I now have a 32" Toshiba flat screen LCD for the man shed!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Beef Monster Munch doesn't taste as beefy as I remember.



It'll only get worse. A quick Google brought this up:

_Your sense of smell and taste change as you age. Between the ages of 40 and 50, the number of taste buds decreases, and the rest begin to shrink, losing mass vital to their operation. After age 60, you may begin to lose the ability to distinguish the taste of sweet, salty, sour, and bitter foods.

_


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It'll only get worse. A quick Google brought this up:
> 
> _Your sense of smell and taste change as you age. Between the ages of 40 and 50, the number of taste buds decreases, and the rest begin to shrink, losing mass vital to their operation. After age 60, you may begin to lose the ability to distinguish the taste of sweet, salty, sour, and bitter foods.
> 
> _


That probably explains my revitalised interest in Fray Bentos pies.....


----------



## screenman (12 Mar 2018)

Nice when you get towards the end of the day and think, that was a good one.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Nice when you get towards the end of the day and think, that was a good one.


That's been every day since I stopped working.


----------



## screenman (12 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> That's been every day since I stopped working.



I hope it was everyday when you was working as well.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> I hope it was everyday when you was working as well.


What do you reckon?


----------



## arch684 (13 Mar 2018)

Morning all.Dull cloudy with light rain here but i won't let it keep me in


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2018)

My back aches. Mrs D took up most of the bed and I ended up squeezed into a little corner, all contorted.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2018)

Morning chaps. A tad chilly here.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> My back aches. Mrs D took up most of the bed and I ended up squeezed into a little corner, all contorted.




Tough luck Mr Drago. What a gentleman though for not shoving her over.


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2018)

I wouldn't dare!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I wouldn't dare!




That's what i like, a man who knows his place


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2018)

Beautiful morning in Zummerzet.
My missus just said we are going up 'Velvet Bottom' today!


----------



## Paulus (13 Mar 2018)

Just got home from the work thing. Going to walk the dog, have some breakfast and go to bed.


----------



## arch684 (13 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 399757
> 
> 
> Beautiful morning in Zummerzet.
> My missus just said we are going up 'Velvet Bottom' today!


I'm not even going to ask


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> I'm not even going to ask


Neither am I.......


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 399757
> 
> 
> Beautiful morning in Zummerzet.
> My missus just said we are going up 'Velvet Bottom' today!




Looks like there is a UFO in the top left hand corner of the window.


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2018)

The band UFO?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> The band UFO?




No. A UFO UFO.


----------



## arch684 (13 Mar 2018)

Aliens on there way to velvet bottom ?


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like there is a UFO in the top left hand corner of the window.


OMG .....you're correct! 
Maybe Velvet Bottom is where the aliens do an anal probe?!
Do you think I could get on the 'UFO Hunters' programme. I'll be watching the skies today.......they're here!*



*It's actually the vent plug in the caravan's double glazed window.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> OMG .....you're correct!
> Maybe Velvet Bottom is where the aliens do an anal probe?!
> Do you think I could get on the 'UFO Hunters' programme. I'll be watching the skies today.......they're here!*
> 
> ...




Go for it.


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Go for it.



View: https://youtu.be/53uVisEj_Hw


----------



## Paulus (13 Mar 2018)

I was going to bed, but I now have to wait up for a Yodel delivery from Argos that may turn up today at anytime before 9.30 tonight. The new Vax cordless vacuum is with the driver apparently. 
Better to stay up and wait for it than go to bed and get woken up in an hour or so if it turns up. Mrs P will be home about 1.00 to take over the wait.


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2018)

Phew!
Apparently, Velvet Bottom is a scenic valley on the Cheddar plateau.
That was a close shave!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2018)

Afternoon. Guess where i have been. No. Not the pub. Off i went for a bimble. Beautiful and warm in the sun.


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2018)

I'm in the.........










Faggits & pays.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the.........
> 
> View attachment 399791
> 
> ...




I wonder wheew Dirk is...... nope. No clue


----------



## arch684 (13 Mar 2018)

Was out on the bike for 1 1/2 hours just enjoying the country side


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2018)

Cleaned and waxed the Pension Book Special. Installed the TV and the Man Shed and fitted an aerial. All works tickedy boo.


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2018)

And won a Kenwood turntable on eBay to add to the man shed.


----------



## Oxo (13 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> And won a Kenwood turntable on eBay to add to the man shed.


Going to start icing cakes?


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2018)

I did a 55 mile ride this afternoon and a hour and a quarter's Yoga this morning, my legs were fading fast in the last 10 miles.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the.........
> 
> View attachment 399791
> 
> ...




 I wouldn't want to stand any where behind you this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2018)

Harvey's Coffee Cabin, my destination this afternoon, fairly direct 20 miles to get there and a meander back home to give me 55 miles for the afternoon and make up for the ride I lost to yesterdays rain.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2018)

Today I have learned these two canisters are remarkably similar. Still I fancied a stiffer frame .......


----------



## roadrash (13 Mar 2018)

A stiffer frame is all well and good but did you want well polished, shiny shirts


----------



## GM (13 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Phew!
> Apparently, Velvet Bottom is a scenic valley on the Cheddar plateau.
> That was a close shave!
> 
> View attachment 399783




That ground looks a bit rough for the caravan!


----------



## derrick (13 Mar 2018)

A couple of pics from our recent visit to Calpe.


----------



## The Jogger (13 Mar 2018)

For me it was a tough day, I had lunch down at the Chichester marina with my daughter and then for tea tonight with Mrs j it was one of these

http://www.britishpieawards.co.uk local pie from Turner's, really good....


----------



## jongooligan (14 Mar 2018)

Morning all. One of my rare days in the office. They're just not rare enough.


----------



## arch684 (14 Mar 2018)

Morning all.going for a haircut this morning so i may get breakfast in the cafe next door


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2018)

Good morning everyone, got up put the heating on, made a brew, and gone back to bed, down the club later.


----------



## screenman (14 Mar 2018)

Lie in this morning, not up until 5.45am.


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Lie in this morning, not up until 5.45am.


Nobber.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 399886
> Today I have learned these two canisters are remarkably similar. Still I fancied a stiffer frame .......



Just noticed the bottle of cabalie in the background......That's a lovely drop of red.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2018)

Morning chaps. Normal yucky weather has resumed.


----------



## derrick (14 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. Normal yucky weather has resumed.


Lovely sunshine in London.am planning a 25 mile ride to the pub with a couple of mates.


----------



## Drago (14 Mar 2018)

Good moaning.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> Lovely sunshine in London.am planning a 25 mile ride to the pub with a couple of mates.




Lucky thing.


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> Lovely sunshine in London.am planning a 25 mile ride to the pub with a couple of mates.



That sounds like fun.


----------



## Drago (14 Mar 2018)

Cold start, but now sunny here in Poshshire.


----------



## GM (14 Mar 2018)

I've been summoned to do some gardening, at least it's nice and sunny.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Mar 2018)

I'm just about to go out for a ride around the essex countryside.Then tonight it's work.
The manager said to me last night, you could do less hours if you want.Yeah i should cocoa

#63daystogo


----------



## screenman (14 Mar 2018)

Made two people very happy already today, life is great. Having fun and keeping smiling.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2018)

Bloody cold here. I will not be doing any gardening or anything else that requires me to go outside.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2018)

At the Dr's surgery to pick up a prescription today. 19 cars in the tiny car park. 3 patients in the waiting room. I had to park my car in a side road. No wonder the NHS is in such a shambles.


----------



## arch684 (14 Mar 2018)

Went to the hair dressers today and it was closed but not a wasted journey,I had a fry up in the cafe next door


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Mar 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I'm just about to go out for a ride around the essex countryside.Then tonight it's work.
> The manager said to me last night, you could do less hours if you want.Yeah i should cocoa
> 
> #63daystogo



In 63 days, you will realise how upsetting, mention of the word “work”, is, to some of us!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> In 63 days, you will realise how upsetting, mention of the word “work”, is, to some of us!




<shudders>


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2018)

Booful in Zummerzet this morning.
Had a nice stroll around Wells cathedral and the market.
Have now retired to the Victoria Inn at Priddy for a light lunch.


----------



## midlife (14 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Good moaning.



I was pissing by the wondow....


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2018)

Strewth! That was a pie and an 'alf!
Feel like a python trying to swallow a goat now!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2018)

We had bangers and mash.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Mar 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> In 63 days, you will realise how upsetting, mention of the word “work”, is, to some of us!



I should have put 63 WORKING days


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Mar 2018)

News from a Semi:

Had fish and chips in the car on a plate with a knife and fork along with Lovely Wife today.

Location: Cunswick Scar car park, Kendal outskirts.

Was proper nice too.


----------



## roadrash (14 Mar 2018)

windy at wigan pier today, going cold again too., I thought spring had sprung but what do I know


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We had bangers and mash.



We had poached egg on toast. We've got chicken tonight and I might do some roasties as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> We had poached egg on toast. We've got chicken tonight and I might do some roasties as well.




Very nice. I like chicken


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2018)

I don't think I could eat anything else until next Tuesday......


----------



## Paulus (14 Mar 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I should have put 63 WORKING days



16 shifts to go Getting quite excited now.


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> 16 shifts to go Getting quite excited now.


I bet!


----------



## derrick (14 Mar 2018)

Nice three beers after a hard 25 miles, well deserved.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1452786952#kudos


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Very nice. I like chicken



Roast chicken leg, roast spuds and mixed veg tonight, followed up by an apple, and very nice it was too.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> Roast chicken leg, roast spuds and mixed veg tonight, followed up by an apple, and very nice it was too.




Excellent choice for a meal.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2018)

My wife returns today after two weeks in India. The house has been amazingly clean and tidy while she’s been away. One person seems to make far less mess than two.

Gave her car a full valet while she was away. Gleaming isn’t the word.


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2018)

I'm just steeling myself for a run in the rain.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2018)

Morning chaps. Raining here.


----------



## arch684 (15 Mar 2018)

Morning all.Cold and windy day here,think i will give the bike a rest today


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2018)

Mornin'.
Getting up in an hour or so, then packing the caravan up and towing back from Wookey Hole to North Devon. I lost a wheel trim off the van on the way up, so that needs replacing next week.


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2018)

Weekend forecast looks distinctly snowy for the weekend. I may spend the weekend in my nice warm Man Shed with alcohol.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Weekend forecast looks distinctly snowy for the weekend. I may spend the weekend in my nice warm Man Shed with alcohol.


That's a strange name for a dog.....


----------



## roadrash (15 Mar 2018)

wet and windy at wigan pier,


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2018)

Didn't Wigan Pier float away or something?


----------



## roadrash (15 Mar 2018)

nope, still there. but it certainly could do today,


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2018)

good morning, wet and windy here, looks like my trip to Hatton Locks is going to be petrol powered this morning, but Saturday is looking promising.


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2018)

Bad happenings at sossity Drago. Just been for a run. Went for a shower. Normally I use Alpha Male shower gel, containing adrenaline, ground buffalo testicles, gun oil and plutonium. However, I've run out and had to use Mrs D's flower scented gel. I whiff like an Avon party round Larry Grayson's house. Not good at all.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Bad happenings at sossity Drago. Just been for a run. Went for a shower. Normally I use Alpha Male shower gel, containing adrenaline, ground buffalo testicles, gun oil and plutonium. However, I've run out and had to use Mrs D's flower scented gel. I whiff like an Avon party round Larry Grayson's house. Not good at all.




Oh dear. What a shame Mr Drago.


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2018)

I've now got an urge to watch Friends on TV.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I've now got an urge to watch Friends on TV.




Nothing unusual about that or so i've heard.


----------



## derrick (15 Mar 2018)

Weather not to good here, looks like it's house work day, earn me some brownie points while the wife is at work. Am planning a three day jaunt to Paris with a mate. Let the good times roll.


----------



## GM (15 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> Weather not to good here, looks like it's house work day, earn me some brownie points while the wife is at work. Am planning a three day jaunt to Paris with a mate. Let the good times roll.




That's a great ride! How are you getting back?


----------



## derrick (15 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> That's a great ride! How are you getting back?


Riding both ways, How else would you get back.


----------



## GM (15 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> Riding both ways, How else would you get back.




That's good going in 3 days...... I got the Eurostar back, the lazy way


----------



## derrick (15 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> That's good going in 3 days...... I got the Eurostar back, the lazy way


We are going via Diepe. Ride to Newhaven from London ferry across to Diepe then it on to Paris. So it's not the longest route, but looking forward to it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> My wife returns today after two weeks in India. The house has been amazingly clean and tidy while she’s been away. One person seems to make far less mess than two.
> 
> Gave her car a full valet while she was away. Gleaming isn’t the word.



Different scenario here: one of us is amazingly tidy and the other is not so good going on appalling.

If I mention it to Lovely Wife she just says "Good job you're around then".


----------



## arch684 (15 Mar 2018)

I live alone so no excuses


----------



## screenman (15 Mar 2018)

The weather was perfect for swimming this morning, not so good for the clays I planned to knock out of the skies later.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2018)

Just in case anyone was starting to get concerned............
..............I'm in the pub.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2018)

1st course.....


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2018)

2nd course....


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2018)

We drove over to Hatton Locks this morning, then went into Warwick, but as it was peeing down we didn't stop and came straight home, half an hour after we got home the sun was out.


----------



## perplexed (15 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I've now got an urge to watch Friends on TV.



No. Just no.

You'll never get over it.


----------



## perplexed (15 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> The weather was perfect for swimming this morning, *not so good for the clays* I planned to knock out of the skies later.



I find a bit of rain helps slow the buggers down and my scores improve - not to mention the thinning out of the opposition as they head off indoors


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Mar 2018)

We are on our way to the South of France (or, perhaps, somewhere else, who knows), in Motorhome. 

First, we are going to Nieces's wedding, in Winchester. 

Left home on a cold grey morning, drove 305 miles, mostly in pouring rain, to arrive, near Winchester (Stockbridge). It is mild and sunny. So far, so good.


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2018)

Just had a medical.

BP - Good.

Pulse - Great.

Muscle mass - Above average.

Cellular age - below chronological age.

Hydration - Spot on.

Fat-Lard-Gravy levels - Best not mentioned. Suffice to say the nurse wants me down to 105kg.


----------



## perplexed (15 Mar 2018)

As a 'workie' looking in on this thread for inspiration for the not too distant future, I find it mildly amusing that non of the resident retirees has posted since late afternoon.

I'm guessing that their carers have been and helped them to bed for the night by now...


----------



## arch684 (15 Mar 2018)

perplexed said:


> As a 'workie' looking in on this thread for inspiration for the not too distant future, I find it mildly amusing that non of the resident retirees has posted since late afternoon.
> 
> I'm guessing that their carers have been and helped them to bed for the night by now...


We were all out for lunch then went to the pub


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2018)

perplexed said:


> As a 'workie' looking in on this thread for inspiration for the not too distant future, I find it mildly amusing that non of the resident retirees has posted since late afternoon.
> 
> I'm guessing that their carers have been and helped them to bed for the night by now...



We got back from Warwick about half two, and after a brew I spent the rest of the afternoon catching up with the ironing.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> We were all out for lunch then went to the pub


And then spent the afternoon napping it off, ready for the evening session.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2018)

perplexed said:


> As a 'workie' looking in on this thread for inspiration for the not too distant future, I find it mildly amusing that non of the resident retirees has posted since late afternoon.
> 
> I'm guessing that their carers have been and helped them to bed for the night by now...




I am just zoning out on the sofa, watching some drivel on the TV.


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2018)

I've been watching TV and sporadically farting.


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2018)

Mrs D and Mini D both have colds. I've awoken this morning feeling a bit heavy headed  Hopefully a strong dose of Scotch whisky vitamins will ward it off.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Mrs D and Mini D both have colds. I've awoken this morning feeling a bit heavy headed  Hopefully a strong dose of Scotch whisky vitamins will ward it off.



Well, they say, “what makes you bad, makes you better”, so, double whisky sounds like a good idea.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2018)

Morning chaps. . Today will be  all day. Whoopdeedooodah.


----------



## roadrash (16 Mar 2018)

I am starting to think wigan pier has a permanent cloud over it


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> I am starting to think wigan pier has a permanent cloud over it




Drago has a permanent cloud over him, but in his case it is more of a haze because of his tendancy to fart


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2018)

The cloud over me has a slight green tinge. Parp.


----------



## roadrash (16 Mar 2018)

another bottom burp from drago towers..


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Different scenario here: one of us is amazingly tidy and the other is not so good going on appalling.
> 
> If I mention it to Lovely Wife she just says "Good job you're around then".


Exactly the same here. My good lady is incredibly untidy but dismisses it as superficial. Drives me round the twist so I just quietly put stuff away - it’s like tidying up after children!!!!

If I did the same I know what would happen. :ducks:

Mrs P woke early this morning because of the time difference. I’ve just been down to get coffee to find the contents of her suitcase in FOUR different rooms.

Have retreated to the bedroom with coffee and porridge. Seems the safest option for the time being.


----------



## arch684 (16 Mar 2018)

Morning all. Another dull and damp day here.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Mrs D and Mini D both have colds. I've awoken this morning feeling a bit heavy headed  Hopefully a strong dose of Scotch whisky vitamins will ward it off.


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2018)

I'm a bit of a neat freak, although I'm a scruffy git when it comes to my personal appearance. Mrs D isn't the tidiest person, although I am slowly educating her.


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2018)

Giving the caravan a thorough clean this morning, ready for our next foray in 3 weeks time. Dropping it back into storage, then walking doggie on the beach.
A spot of lunch in the village should just about hit the spot by then.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2018)

Good morning everybody, shopping day has come round already, when we're finished I'm in the garden, I've got buddleia's and sunflowers to prune and a bush to reshape, it grew more sideways than up last summer.


----------



## arch684 (16 Mar 2018)

When my daughter lived with me we had a system.She would make a mess and i would tidy it up


----------



## arch684 (16 Mar 2018)

I had 2 letters delivered today.1 informing me of a 3% rise in my fire service pension.The joy was short lived the 2nd letter was from the tax man


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> ....... and a bush to reshape, it grew more sideways than up last summer.


Paging @Fnaar .......


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2018)

Installed my new (to me) Kenwood turntable in the Man Shed.


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2018)

Serious Man Sheddin' ........without a 'G'.


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2018)

Yep, served the Queen with mediocre pay and crap conditions for 3 decades and my reward is to live in a shed. Awesome!


----------



## roadrash (16 Mar 2018)

I feel a monty python sketch is due.....luxury...


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2018)

Its ever so cosy and tranquil out there.


----------



## Venod (16 Mar 2018)

Another day of rain here in West Yorkshire, so 20 mile on the turbo in Majorca with 2000+ feet of climbing, I have some wheels to clean up prior to selling so might do that this afternoon, although the low tyre pressure warning on the car indicating the os front tyre has lost pressure needs checking out.


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Yep, served the Queen with mediocre pay and crap conditions for 3 decades and my reward is to live in a shed. Awesome!


Ditto.....but I'm now a Pikey Pensioner roaming around in my caravan.

PS. I'm in the pub.....


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2018)

Yep, its all go in the Man Shed today.






This retirement malarkey just so exhausting.


----------



## GM (16 Mar 2018)

Had a nice little ride on the bromie this morning. Me and the boy just heading off taking the dog for walk to the local park letting him have a good sniff at the other dogs, and with a bit of luck we might nip in the pub for a swift one.


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Yep, its all go in the Man Shed today.
> 
> View attachment 400259
> 
> ...


Why are you watching Del Boy doing a hand jive?


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2018)

Because I'm too lazy to turn up the volume.


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2018)




----------



## derrick (16 Mar 2018)

Getting ready for another 25 mile ride to the local pub. 4 of us today plus 2 more are meeting us at the pub, they have had to work today.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2018)

Well that’s the washing and ironing.* Mrs P has arisen and announced she’s going to town to get her fringe trimmed - in her car which I cleaned, well renovated would be a better word, while she was away.

* none of this clothing would fit me


----------



## GM (16 Mar 2018)

Look where that naughty dog dragged us to......


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> Look where that naughty dog dragged us to......
> 
> View attachment 400267


Bad dog!


----------



## arch684 (16 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bad dog!


Or well trained dog


----------



## Venod (16 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> Look where that naughty dog dragged us to......
> 
> View attachment 400267



Lovely dog.


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2018)

Trained in the same pub tracking techniques as my Lemmy.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2018)

Juat been watching a sci-fi film. Lots of bang for your buck.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2018)

Stopped for a brew, pruning done I just need to tidy up.


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2018)

2.6k swim this morning, brekkie in spoons some birthday pressie shopping for SIL which happens to be the same day as mine, now back home finishing off the painting of the walls in the spare spare bedroom, then off to the gym at 5pm for 90 minutes in the gym.

To make thing even better bumped into a fellow cyclist who is a good friend and his guide dog in town today, nice chat and left feeling great. Life is brilliant.


----------



## derrick (16 Mar 2018)

Great afternoon ride to the pub, weather stayed dry and warm, the beer was cold and wet, what more can one ask.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1455983413


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> Stopped for a brew, pruning done I just need to tidy up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just did our buggers the other day - still got a couple of big hedges to sort out.

Cannot stand gardening and every second doing it is purgatory and on a par with DIY.


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2018)

I feel older now than I did when I got up this morning, is that usual at my age?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> I feel older now than I did when I got up this morning, is that usual at my age?



Probably. Depends of course on how old you were or felt when you got this morning.


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Probably. Depends of course on how old you were or felt when you got this morning.



35


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> 35



That is a joke worthy of the "any good joke" thread.


----------



## Paulus (16 Mar 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just did our buggers the other day - still got a couple of big hedges to sort out.
> 
> Cannot stand gardening and every second doing it is purgatory and on a par with DIY.



I am currently working my way through two pyracantha bushes that have got way out of control. Some of the branches are as thick as a tree trunk.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just did our buggers the other day - still got a couple of big hedges to sort out.
> 
> Cannot stand gardening and every second doing it is purgatory and on a par with DIY.



I love doing it, I just get annoyed that I'm not very good at it.


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2018)

I love a nice garden, but hate the act of gardening.


----------



## arch684 (16 Mar 2018)

I like the garden i look after my daughters garden as well as my own.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2018)

I don't really have a garden as such, just a ruddy great big field. Mr WD of course loves his ride on mower. That is where his gardening ends.


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2018)

People often comment how nice out gardens are, for us keeping it very simple is the answer.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2018)

Morning chaps. Cold and windy here, but thankfully no snow.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2018)

Mornin'.
Out on the bikes this morning for a short one.
I forgot to drain the water system down on the caravan yesterday, so we will have a ride around the marshes, pick up some veg from the marsh man, nip over to the storage compound then come back via the village for a newspaper. Probably about 7 miles total.


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2018)

I slept well last night. That home brew is nearer barley wine than bitter.


----------



## screenman (17 Mar 2018)

The large built in cupboard in the spare room is two coated and all the gloss in the room has had it's first top coat, I am pleased with myself as I thought it would take me to midday to get to this point.


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2018)

Going to be in the Man Shed much of today. Mrs D has something or other going on (if I'm honest, I nodded off when she was telling me) so I kindly volunteered to get out of her way. A pleasant few hours in the workie free zone ahoy.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2018)

I might be watching a rugby game or 2 this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2018)

Good morning, snow showers, a blustery wind and minus one here, my bike ride has been put back to Monday.


----------



## arch684 (17 Mar 2018)

Morning all.Snowing here with a cold wind,i will not be going far today


----------



## derrick (17 Mar 2018)

Yes looks like a lazy weekend here. Going for a coffee at our local bike shop.see if there is anything i need when i get there. Or maybe something i want.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> The large built in cupboard in the spare room is two coated and all the gloss in the room has had it's first top coat, I am pleased with myself as I thought it would take me to midday to get to this point.



All that this morning? I’ve only just finished my stretching exercises!

Snow flurries and strong winds


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> All that this morning? I’ve only just finished my stretching exercises!
> 
> Snow flurries and strong winds




Stretching?  exercises ?


----------



## screenman (17 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> All that this morning? I’ve only just finished my stretching exercises!
> 
> Snow flurries and strong winds



I think my day starts before most peoples. Snow and bright blue skies here, but boy is it cold out there, eldest lad has just called to say he is off out for a ride.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2018)

Just got back from 8 mile round trip to drain my caravan and pick up some veg. Bloody frozen! Snow flurries around Braunton marshes.
It was my wife's idea to go on the bikes.
Central heating turned up and a cup of coffee now to warm up.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Ditto.....but I'm now a Pikey Pensioner roaming around in my caravan.
> 
> PS. I'm in the pub.....
> 
> View attachment 400256



@Dirk, in the pub, seems unlikely?


----------



## derrick (17 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just got back from 8 mile round trip to drain my caravan and pick up some veg. Bloody frozen! Snow flurries around Braunton marshes.
> It was my wife's idea to go on the bikes.
> Central heating turned up and a cup of coffee now to warm up.


You need to find a pub with a nice open fire.


----------



## arch684 (17 Mar 2018)

Took the dog to the nature trail,now i have to put her in the shower, she loves the mud


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2018)

We're sat in the garden centre in Ullesthorpe, just now we looked out the window one side of the cafe and it was snowing, looked out the window on the other side and it wasn't snowing.  weathers bonkers.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2018)

I would love to retire somewhere warm so we could get up in the morning, stroll into town and sit outside a cafe in the sunshine and relax over breakfast. I would be bored after about 2 days


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> @Dirk, in the pub, seems unlikely?


I know......it is stretching credibility a bit, ain't it?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I know......it is stretching credibility a bit, ain't it?



. I am doing nothing accept waiting for the beef casserole to cook. I may have a snooze.


----------



## screenman (17 Mar 2018)

2nd gloss coat is finished, I love this wb gloss.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2018)

£3 worth of the Marsh Man's finest. Should keep up going for a few days. 
How much would that lot be at Tesco?


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2018)

Funny looking steaks.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Funny looking steaks.


I couldn't get the cow in the picture.....


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2018)

Came back from Ullesthorpe with a rather moorish chocolate and orange Swiss roll in the boot, we've had a slice a piece, now I'm going to have to ask my Good Lady to hide it or I'll eat the rest of it.


----------



## screenman (17 Mar 2018)

There were some very nice vegan brownies on the side in the kitchen this morning, note the were bit.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2018)

Coventry tonight.


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2018)

As part of Mini D's education, I have been teaching her about rock music. She likes Led Zep, Tull, Blue Oyster Cult, Kansas, Thin Lizzy, and now is a fan of Meat Loaf.

Mrs D is not impressed.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> As part of Mini D's education, I have been teaching her about rock music. She likes Led Zep, Tull, Blue Oyster Cult, Kansas, Thin Lizzy, and now is a fan of Meat Loaf.
> 
> Mrs D is not impressed.



One for you and Mini D


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2018)

In the car this morning she said, "Daddy, can you play some Cadillac Three please".


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> As part of Mini D's education, I have been teaching her about rock music. She likes Led Zep, Tull, Blue Oyster Cult, Kansas, Thin Lizzy, and now is a fan of Meat Loaf.
> 
> Mrs D is not impressed.



What no FZ?


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2018)

She likes Lumpy Gravy.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> We're sat in the garden centre in Ullesthorpe



Many years ago, before Palmers took over, I used to supply this centre with bedding plants. Small world.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2018)

Snow. Again. Blowing a small gale. Club Ride cancelled. Fed up. 

Later I’ll get kitted up for a decent walk. For the moment back to bed.


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2018)

Snowed in again, Lincolnshire Police have just said that highways are now aware and the gritters will be out shortly.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2018)

Some snow here on Devon's Gold Coast this morning. Pity all the workies who've been looking forward to their Sunday ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2018)

Morning chaps.2 to 3 inches of snow here overnight.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Many years ago, before Palmers took over, I used to supply this centre with bedding plants. Small world.



I remember it before it was refurbished and expanded, it had a cosy small cafe in a conservatory.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2018)

I briefly thought about going outside....then i thought naaaa.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2018)

Probably 4" or so here in Poshshire. I've nowhere to go (I try and stay home weekends to avoid the Workies cluttering up the place) so I'll stay in the warm. Mrs D doesn't feel to brilliant - she's had a stinky cold, which on its own would be unpleasant enough, but on top of MS has done her in - so I've sent her back to bed.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2018)

Taking doggie across the fields in a bit, then might have a stroll into the village for a nice Sunday lunch and a pint, or two, in front of a roaring log fire.
I wasn't too bothered about going out for lunch today, as we normally only eat out occasionally as a special treat; but when I asked Mrs D if she fancied going, she said 'Does the Pope s*** in the woods?'


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2018)

I thought fish **** in the woods?


----------



## Venod (18 Mar 2018)

We have a 40th wedding anniversary to attend this afternoon, not very inviting out there in West Yorkshire, something has kept waking me up all night, thought it might be a plant pot blown over and moving in the wind on the patio, but no so it's a mystery, that East wind is cutting.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2018)

Coventry this morning


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2018)

Mrs D is going over to Binley Woods this avo to see The Olds.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2018)

Well, we ended up in the local for a superb Sunday lunch.....






Washed down with a few Otter Ambers....






.......... and then walked home in blizzard conditions.
Will probably have to dig our way out of chez Dirk tommorrow!


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Mar 2018)

The scene in Hampshire this morning. I hope it is better weather in France, tomorrow!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2018)

The snow is just begining to melt a bit. No doubt it will freeze overnight. Lets hope the temp is warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2018)

Are we all having a lie in this morning?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2018)

I am having coffee and doing not a lot,


----------



## arch684 (19 Mar 2018)

Morning all.Cold but clear blue sky's here


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2018)

I was going to do our regular trip to LIDL and ALDI in Bideford this morning, but the snow has put paid to that. Will have a walk down to the village instead to pick up a few essentials.


----------



## Paulus (19 Mar 2018)

Morning all. Got a few domestics to do today, still too snowy for a ride out. Might go to the local at lunchtime for a pint or two as I shall be in the vicinity later.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Mar 2018)

Been up since 5:00am. No mobile data signal with 3 data SIM, in Folkestone. Now, sitting having breakfast at Aire on A25 just north Lille. Data signal with same 3 SIM nice and strong!

Dry, no snow, -1C.


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all. Got a few domestics to do today, still too snowy for a ride out. Might go to the local at lunchtime for a pint or two as I shall be in the vicinity later.


Sounds like good forward planning.
I might just do the same.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2018)

Going to finish insulating the Man Shed today. Got a load of that stuff that looks like bubblewrap but made from aluminium foil.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> She likes Lumpy Gravy.


----------



## GM (19 Mar 2018)

Sudoku and Crossword done, time to get up I can hear my breakfast calling me.


----------



## dodgy (19 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Well, we ended up in the local for a superb Sunday lunch.....



You've posted pics before of these 'superb' lunches in your local, that looks a bit limp for a sunday roast. Insipid looking gravy, not enough crispy black bits on the potatoes. Carrots should be mashed, too


----------



## arch684 (19 Mar 2018)

Need to pick up a parcel from p.o. then book my daughters car in for it's first mot and it's monday so house work day


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2018)

dodgy said:


> You've posted pics before of these 'superb' lunches in your local, that looks a bit limp for a sunday roast. Insipid looking gravy, not enough crispy black bits on the potatoes. Carrots should be mashed, too


I blame the camera on my phone.
Mashed carrots? What weird kind of perversion is that?!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2018)

Roasted carrots are very lush.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Going to finish insulating the Man Shed today. Got a load of that stuff that looks like bubblewrap but made from aluminium foil.


Sounds suspicious. I do hope the police won't be putting a blue tent around it anytime soon.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2018)

My garden needs digging - I may pretend to have buried someone there, get the police to come dig it over for free.


----------



## jongooligan (19 Mar 2018)

Got results of my MOT back and they're not great.

High cholesterol + very high risk of diabetes - they're recommending statins. I'd rather not so got to lose weight which means cutting down on the booze. Also got to eat low cholesterol stuff so no more pork pies or bacon sandwiches. Need to get more exercise too so had a brisk 4 mile walk this morning and will jump on the turbo trainer for half an hour a bit later.

Got to say I'm a bit fed up (especially about the booze and pork pies) but at least I've got an early warning that my risk of a stroke or heart attack is higher than it should be and I can do something about it.


----------



## GM (19 Mar 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Got results of my MOT back and they're not great.
> 
> High cholesterol + very high risk of diabetes - they're recommending statins. I'd rather not so got to lose weight which means cutting down on the booze. Also got to eat low cholesterol stuff so no more pork pies or bacon sandwiches. Need to get more exercise too so had a brisk 4 mile walk this morning and will jump on the turbo trainer for half an hour a bit later.
> 
> Got to say I'm a bit fed up (especially about the booze and pork pies) but at least I've got an early warning that my risk of a stroke or heart attack is higher than it should be and I can do something about it.





That's good news on the early warning, bad news on the pork pies. I'm the same, I buy the mini pork pies now only as a rare treat.


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2018)

Start eating porridge every day for cholesterol control


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Got results of my MOT back and they're not great.
> 
> High cholesterol + very high risk of diabetes - they're recommending statins. I'd rather not so got to lose weight which means cutting down on the booze. Also got to eat low cholesterol stuff so no more pork pies or bacon sandwiches. Need to get more exercise too so had a brisk 4 mile walk this morning and will jump on the turbo trainer for half an hour a bit later.
> 
> Got to say I'm a bit fed up (especially about the booze and pork pies) but at least I've got an early warning that my risk of a stroke or heart attack is higher than it should be and I can do something about it.




Oh dear, but yes, you have an early warning. Cutting out that lot isn't that bad. Mr WD had to do it as well.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Start eating porridge every day for cholesterol control



I'd rather be brown bread than eat that filth!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I'd rather be brown bread than eat that filth!




I totally agree with that sentiment. It always looks like some kind of sloppy, gloopy, grey gunky cack.


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I totally agree with that sentiment. It always looks like some kind of sloppy, gloopy, grey gunky cack.


Have your oats in another form then


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Have your oats in another form then




I do. . Flapjacks are yummy


----------



## perplexed (19 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Start eating porridge every day for cholesterol control


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Have your oats in another form then



Ooh er Missus


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Have your oats in another form then


Like this?







And yes, I am where you think I am!


----------



## arch684 (19 Mar 2018)

I have had a heart attack,i do NOT want another. 2 stents fitted,beta blockers,statins,blood thinning meds etc. My advice heed the warning


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2018)

Wow. In the space of only 3 hours, most of the snow has melted. Just pockets here and there now. What a differance a few hours makes.


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2018)

Still a bit left on the way back from the pub.....


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2018)

Sat in the Badger's Tearoom at Brandon marsh with a coffee and teacake, its been a cold hard ride out, that winds vicious.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> I have had a heart attack,i do NOT want another. 2 stents fitted,beta blockers,statins,blood thinning meds etc. My advice heed the warning




 Welcome to the club


----------



## Lee_M (19 Mar 2018)

I love porridge! with banana and raspberries and a dusting of sugar (yes I know!)

Today I have been to the docs to get my foot checked out (looks like I need a small op to remove a ganglion that is not getting big enough to interfere with my cycling shoes fit) a trip to the lock bike shop to buy yet another pump (4 pumps owned, all ion North Wales, and I'm in Essex) a trip to the local timpsons to get some keys cut (and no they cant replace British Leyland keys sadly), all whilst dragging a very reluctant dog with me.

Best sighting of the day?

"Shop to Let - Require within"


----------



## screenman (19 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Start eating porridge every day for cholesterol control



Just finished a bowl of cold porridge as I read that.


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Just finished a bowl of cold porridge as I read that.


----------



## jongooligan (19 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Start eating porridge every day for cholesterol control





vickster said:


> Have your oats in another form then



Think I've found the perfect solution


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Think I've found the perfect solution
> 
> View attachment 400593


Now you're talking!


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2018)

I got back about half an hour ago after a cold hard 46 miles. I was sat in the cafe looking out on the bird feeders, lots of birds coming and going, plus one of the local rabbits.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2018)

Nice shed. You could convert that to a man shed.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2018)

Top quality, delicious porridge:

45g Kavanagh’s Organic Oats (ALDI)
100ml water
150ml milk
Pinch of salt

Combine and bring to boil in small pan stirring occasionally. Reduce to simmer for 1-2 minutes stirring 2-3 times until thick and creamy

Serve with desert spoon of honey, black currant jam, whatever takes your fancy and stir in. I like to add a spoon of Creme Fraiche as well. 

Thick, white, smooth and creamy. Yummy yummy


----------



## Ian H (19 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Nice shed. You could convert that to a man shed.



I don't have a man shed, but then, I don't collect men. 

Although I haven't worked full-time for about ten years, next month is an important milestone as I then officially become an OAP. 

Doesn't time pass quickly.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2018)

I love Mondays. Kebab night!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Top quality, delicious porridge:
> 
> 45g Kavanagh’s Organic Oats (ALDI)
> 100ml water
> ...




When cooked, imediately throw it in the bin and do yourself a bowel of cocoa pops


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> When cooked, imediately throw it in the bin and do yourself a bowel of cocoa pops



A bowel of cocoa pops ???


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> A bowel of cocoa pops ???




Do you have a problem witn cocoa pops?


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you have a problem witn cocoa pops?



I don't eat cocoa pops, but I suspect they could cause problems in my bowel.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> I don't eat cocoa pops, but I suspect they could cause problems in my bowel.




Oops. Bloody predictive text.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Oops. Bloody predictive text.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


>




Gave you a laugh anyway.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Gave you a laugh anyway.



I know, I've got predictive text turned off on both my phone and tablet.


----------



## perplexed (19 Mar 2018)

Ian H said:


> I don't have a man shed, but then, I don't collect men.
> 
> Although I haven't worked full-time for about ten years, next month is an important milestone as I *then officially become an OAP*.
> 
> Doesn't time pass quickly.



Here you are, a bit of time saved for you...

http://www.marksandspencer.com/


----------



## Ian H (19 Mar 2018)

I prefer John Lewis. But thanks.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2018)

John Lewis? I forbid my Butler from visiting that commoners outlet.


----------



## Ian H (19 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> John Lewis? I forbid my Butler from visiting that commoners outlet.



some of us have to do our own shopping.


----------



## screenman (20 Mar 2018)

Happy birthday to me


----------



## arch684 (20 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Happy birthday to me


Happy birthday have a good one


----------



## arch684 (20 Mar 2018)

Good morning all.Looks like it could be another dry sunny day here.


----------



## screenman (20 Mar 2018)

Raining here, but that will not stop us having a nice day, just trying to work out where we are off to for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2018)

Happy Birthday @screenman . . No frost here, but still quite cold.


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2018)

Out on the bikes today.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Happy birthday to me



Happy Birthday


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2018)

Good morning! Still cold here but the snow has just about gone, just a few fragments lying about.


----------



## arch684 (20 Mar 2018)

Taking my daughters car for it first mot today.3 years and it's only done 8400 miles,she would be cheaper getting taxi's


----------



## GM (20 Mar 2018)

Many Happy Returns @screenman have a good 'un


----------



## roadrash (20 Mar 2018)

Happy burpday @screenman


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (20 Mar 2018)

Have a good one @screenman


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2018)

Happy Workday Screenman


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2018)

Yes - happy birthday @screenman .


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2018)

Just erected my grow bag greenhouse, ready for this years crop of chillis.
I've got a load of seedlings coming on at the moment.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2018)

I'm still waiting for my garden to wake up from its winter sleep


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2018)

I want Winter to continue so I don't have to cut the grass.


----------



## arch684 (20 Mar 2018)

It has been to nice a day not to get out on the bike so i did,then got a phone call to pick up my daughters car from the mot station,cycled there and just put the bike in the back of the car


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2018)

I have made some flapjacks.


----------



## derrick (20 Mar 2018)

Been in the Den all morning getting the bike sorted for a Wednesday afternoon ride to the pub, aero wheels back on now the wind has gone. We set up a 25 mile loop on strava, Now we have to try and do it faster. will see if i can make up a few seconds with the aero wheels. The two in front of me are 15 and 20 years younger than me.


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2018)

Gorgeous day here.
First ice cream of the year on the beach this afternoon.


----------



## screenman (20 Mar 2018)

Help! Eaten too much


----------



## roadrash (20 Mar 2018)

you are allowed to eat too much on your birthday


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> you are allowed to eat too much on your birthday




But he eats too much every day, then says he isn't going to do it again.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> you are allowed to eat too much on your birthday



And at Xmas


----------



## roadrash (20 Mar 2018)

I only eat too much if the day ends with a Y


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> Taking my daughters car for it first mot today.3 years and it's only done 8400 miles,she would be cheaper getting taxi's



Took mine for its first MOT today as well - 12500 miles. I washed and polished yesterday, gives me pleasure. Nice man at the garage also washed it and left it to dry meaning it’s now covered in water spots!!

Walked 7 miles while waiting, 2 hours, and when I got back the receptionist asked how far I’d been. Her jaw almost bounced.


----------



## screenman (20 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> But he eats too much every day, then says he isn't going to do it again.



Have you been spying on me?


----------



## screenman (20 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> I only eat too much if the day ends with a Y



I only drink on special occasions, weekends and week days, the rest I do not touch a drop.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Have you been spying on me?




You might have mentioned once or twice about your tendancy to partake a bit too much.


----------



## screenman (20 Mar 2018)

A big thank you too all those nice people who wished me a happy birthday, it is but far and away the most wishes I have had on a birthday in 62 years.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have made some flapjacks.


If I bring tea..........


----------



## screenman (20 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You might have mentioned once or twice about your tendancy to partake a bit too much.



Not my fault, blame it on my woderful better half.

I am currently enjoying a very thick chocolate milkshake that has a very strong taste of vodka going on.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> If I bring tea..........




They may well be gone by the time you get here.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Took mine for its first MOT today as well - 12500 miles. I washed and polished yesterday, gives me pleasure. Nice man at the garage also washed it and left it to dry meaning it’s now covered in water spots!!
> 
> Walked 7 miles while waiting, 2 hours, and when I got back the receptionist asked how far I’d been. Her jaw almost bounced.



I will usually drop the car of for service and MOT then go do a bike ride, it often gets a reaction when I take the bike out the car, and if I tell them how far I've been when I pick the car up afterwards.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> They may well be gone by the time you get here.



Oh


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Oh




If it's any consolation, they are very nice.


----------



## GM (20 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Not my fault, blame it on my woderful better half.
> 
> I am currently enjoying a very thick chocolate milkshake that has a very strong taste of vodka going on.





That doesn't sound like McDonald's!


----------



## arch684 (21 Mar 2018)

Morning all.Got a few things to do today,fit new lock on the shed,go to the recycle center,visit my sister,walk the dog and find time to get out on the bike


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2018)

Good morning folks. It was Screenmans Bday yesterday and today is my Birthday. 21 again.. Bloody cold start to the day here.


----------



## arch684 (21 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. It was Screenmans Bday yesterday and today is my Birthday. 21 again.. Bloody cold start to the day here.


Happy birthday @welsh dragon have a great day


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. It was Screenmans Bday yesterday and today is my Birthday. 21 again.. Bloody cold start to the day here.


Happy birthday!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2018)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2018)

Happy Birthday Welshie.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Happy Birthday Welshie.




Thank you Mr Drago


----------



## GM (21 Mar 2018)

Many Happy Returns @welsh dragon hope all your family spoil you, have a good 'un


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> Many Happy Returns @welsh dragon hope all your family spoil you, have a good 'un




Thank you.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2018)

Sun shining, frost lifted, not a breath of wind. The Silver Eagles depart at 08.20

Swift 50-60 miles with cafe

2.30pm friend’s 70th (can’t stay up too late!)

8.00pm Mark Steel at Chorley Little Theatre

Oh what a perfect day........


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. It was Screenmans Bday yesterday and today is my Birthday. 21 again.. Bloody cold start to the day here.



Happy Birthday, have a great day.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2018)

Good morning all, down the club this afternoon, before that we have to chase up spec savers, they are taking their time with my Good Lady's new glasses.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> Happy Birthday, have a great day.




Thank you.


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2018)

Out for a trundle with Mrs D this morning, probably about 20 miles, or so, with a coffee stop. Undecided where to go - I want to do hills, she wants to stay on the flat - bit of a quandary!


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2018)

Mrs D has just left for the day. I'll tidy up the house, go for a run with Lemmy once the workies are out the way, and then chill in the man shed.


----------



## arch684 (21 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Out for a trundle with Mrs D this morning, probably about 20 miles, or so, with a coffee stop. Undecided where to go - I want to do hills, she wants to stay on the flat - bit of a quandary!


I guess you will be staying on the flat then @Dirk


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> I guess you will be staying on the flat then @Dirk




If he values his health and safety.


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> I guess you will be staying on the flat then @Dirk


She just said she would like to head out through Croyde and Georgeham........
It's about time she started on the hilly stuff again as we've got a week's cycling in Dorset in May. She's somehow managed to avoid hills all through the winter.


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2018)

Happy Birthday Taffy.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 Mar 2018)

Draig Gymreig Pen-blwydd Hapus


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2018)

Just run a mile in 6:04. OK, it was Labrador assisted, but I'm still ruddy pleased. I'm slowly chipping away at my 5 minute target.


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2018)

Happy birthday @welsh dragon, Enjoy your day.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> Happy birthday @welsh dragon, Enjoy your day.




Thank you.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Draig Gymreig Pen-blwydd Hapus




Dioch yn fawr


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2018)

Intrepid pensioners!


----------



## roadrash (21 Mar 2018)

Happy burpday to the oldest dragon in wales.........,@Drago made me post that


----------



## Lee_M (21 Mar 2018)

nice and sunny 30 today, not at my usual location, so a bit of seaside doing a southend/carnewdon/rayleigh loop.

All felt very easy and powerful, then I turned west and found out why, bloody windy


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2018)

Bit more work on the Man Shed this pm. Now enjoying a few pints of Squeaky Arse bitter, as I can't drink tomorrow due to SAR training.


----------



## screenman (22 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. It was Screenmans Bday yesterday and today is my Birthday. 21 again.. Bloody cold start to the day here.



Belated birthday greetings, I feel guilty now for not dropping into this section yesterday.


----------



## arch684 (22 Mar 2018)

Morning all.I need to get passport photo's done today and i know they will be terrible


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2018)

Once the workies are out the way I'm going for a run. Looks nice, so I may have another crack at a sub 6 mile.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Belated birthday greetings, I feel guilty now for not dropping into this section yesterday.




No problems. . I may have had a slice or 2 of cake.



arch684 said:


> Morning all.I need to get passport photo's done today and i know they will be terrible




I had mine done last year. I looked like a convict. 



Morning gentlemen.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2018)

I look like a serial killer in mine.


----------



## arch684 (22 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> No problems. . I may have had a slice or 2 of cake.
> 
> Mine always look like police mug shots
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2018)

Morning all.
Doctors appointment this morning. I'll go for ride around 9.45 and get to docs for 11.10 appt. then finish ride with a lap of the marshes. Always get funny looks turning up at the medical centre dressed in lycra. The waiting room is usually filled with vastly overweight young mummys and kids, or coffin dodgers on thir last legs. You can see the look as you walk in - 'What's that fit, slim, good looking guy doing here?'
I wonder myself, sometimes.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all.I need to get passport photo's done today and i know they will be terrible



They used my passport photo when I renewed my photo licence, the new picture was worse than the old photo


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Doctors appointment this morning. I'll go for ride around 9.45 and get to docs for 11.10 appt. then finish ride with a lap of the marshes. Always get funny looks turning up at the medical centre dressed in lycra. The waiting room is usually filled with vastly overweight young mummys and kids, or coffin dodgers on thir last legs. You can see the look as you walk in - 'What's that fit, slim, good looking guy doing here?'
> I wonder myself, sometimes.




And a man who is so modest to boot.


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> And a man who is so modest to boot.


It's my only major failing.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's my only major failing.




I bet.


----------



## screenman (22 Mar 2018)

My passport photo looks like George Clooney, which could explain why I have trouble getting into other countries.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> My passport photo looks like George Clooney, which could explain why I have trouble getting into other countries.




Indeed. Another reason for having trouble could be because of the BS you spout.


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all.I need to get passport photo's done today and i know they will be terrible


Snappy snaps will do a better job than those awful machines!


----------



## screenman (22 Mar 2018)

In truth I look a lot like a radio celebrity, unfortunately it is Ken Bruce, like him I also look a lot like uncle Festa.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> In truth I look a lot like a radio celebrity...



Do you wear excessive bling jewelry and smoke cigars?


Didnt do a 6 minute mile as I'd planned. In truth been running a lot more mileage lately and my legs are feeling it, so its doubtful I'd have done it anyway. So, I didn't feel guilty stopping to chat to another Labrador owner.


----------



## screenman (22 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Do you wear excessive bling jewelry and smoke cigars?
> 
> 
> Didnt do a 6 minute mile as I'd planned. In truth been running a lot more mileage lately and my legs are feeling it, so its doubtful I'd have done it anyway. So, I didn't feel guilty stopping to chat to another Labrador owner.



No jewelry and certainly no cigars.


----------



## GM (22 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> In truth I look a lot like a radio celebrity, unfortunately it is Ken Bruce, like him I also look a lot like uncle Festa.





Funny you should say that. I had a very close haircut the other day ( 0.5 ) and wifey said you look like Ken Bruce now.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2018)

Ken Bruce the presenter, or Ken Bruce the New Zealand based serial killer?


----------



## GM (22 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Ken Bruce the presenter, or Ken Bruce the New Zealand based serial killer?




Had to google that


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2018)

Made you Google!!!


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2018)

Back from the Docs - all good.
Took a KoM on the way back, to celebrate.
Not bad for an old 'un!


----------



## derrick (22 Mar 2018)

Waiting for the postman to arrive, don't want to miss him, as it would mean a trip to the post office, might have to have another cup of tea.


----------



## screenman (22 Mar 2018)

Long swim this morning and currently having lunch out with the better half.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2018)

I had a lovely ride this morning, out to Hatton Locks for a meet up with friends, used the scenic route and did 56 miles. Spent the afternoon catching up with the ironing, and had a head full of the Bee Gees whilst I was doing it.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2018)

Good morning. A horrible windy day here. Quite high gusts during the night. . Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

Yay! It's Friday! 
Doggie walking at Broadsands & Crow Point this morning, then a stroll down to the village for lunch.
Cleaning a couple of bkes this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2018)

I wonder if anyone will be in the pub today.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I wonder if anyone will be in the pub today.


I suppose there is always the merest hint of the slightest possibility that someone might, just, happen upon one on their travels.
I know it's stretching credibility, but I'm feeling lucky today.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I suppose there is always the merest hint of the slightest possibility that someone might, just, happen upon one on their travels.
> I know it's stretching credibility, but I'm feeling lucky today.




. No. You. In. A. Pub?


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> . No. You. In. A. Pub?





welsh dragon said:


> . No. You. In. A. Pub?


I know, I know...........the concept does take some grasping.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I know, I know...........the concept does take some grasping.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2018)

Good morning from a soggy Coventry, shopping this morning and bike maintenance this afternoon, I've got wheel bearings to grease and a chain and cassette to change.


----------



## arch684 (23 Mar 2018)

Morning all.Friday again,i still get that friday feeling even after 5 years of rretirement


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all.Friday again,i still get that friday feeling even after 5 years of rretirement


I get that Friday feeling every day.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2018)

I get a smug feeling every day.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I get a smug feeling every day.


Nice innit?


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

The happiest people live in bungalows apparently. 
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2005/feb/10/money

I reckon it's because it's mainly retired folk who live in them.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nice innit?




It is. 



Dirk said:


> The happiest people live in bungalows apparently.
> https://www.theguardian.com/society/2005/feb/10/money
> 
> I reckon it's because it's mainly retired folk who live in them.




Funny that. I live in one.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A bungalow or a retirement home?


----------



## arch684 (23 Mar 2018)

I have work to do on a couple of bikes.I will reward myself with a pub lunch later


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Funny that. I live in one.


Me too........by the seaside.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> I have work to do on a couple of bikes.I will reward myself with a pub lunch later



Every good task deserves a reward


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2018)

172traindriver said:


> A bungalow or a retirement home?




Are you stalking me?


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you stalking me?



More like taking the p###


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> The happiest people live in bungalows apparently.
> https://www.theguardian.com/society/2005/feb/10/money
> 
> I reckon it's because it's mainly retired folk who live in them.



Have you seen the price of bungalows? Theres one for sale near me, I'd have to rob a bank to afford it.


----------



## arch684 (23 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> Have you seen the price of bungalows? Theres one for sale near me, I'd have to rob a bank to afford it.


Don't worry about it dave i don't live in a bungalow and I'm as happy as a pig in 5h1t


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> Have you seen the price of bungalows? Theres one for sale near me, I'd have to rob a bank to afford it.


You want to see the price of them by me. 
And they sell very quickly.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> Don't worry about it dave i don't live in a bungalow and I'm as happy as a pig in 5h1t


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> You want to see the price of them by me.
> And they sell very quickly.



Lucky you, living by the seaside 
Always enjoy a visit to the seaside, just a lovely feeling. I would guess it is because it is something different to being landlocked.


----------



## screenman (23 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did until I built a house in the back garden.


----------



## screenman (23 Mar 2018)

Washed and lubed 6 bikes yesterday, today is my big exercise day of the week, swim morning gym evening.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2018)

I see there is another 'where have they gone ' thread. 3,504 members have looked at it, and only 136 people have replied, some more than once. That is quite telling.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Mar 2018)

Exactly a year since we moved into our bungalow.......Love it.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

Our dog has always lived in a bungalow. She gets quite unnerved when we stay with friends up country and she has to use stairs.


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2018)

I'm in a bungalow. The dog goes potty when we visit a house with stairs.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

I was walking past and I accidentally fell in.......


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I was walking past and I accidentally fell in.......
> 
> View attachment 401164




How did that happen i wonder


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> How did that happen i wonder


Dunno - think there was a rift in the space time continuum.......


----------



## arch684 (23 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I was walking past and I accidentally fell in.......
> 
> View attachment 401164


I will be doing the same shortly


----------



## derrick (23 Mar 2018)

Another 25 mile to the pub this afternoon. 4 or 5 of us will be going for it. Going to need that pint when we get there.
Had a good morning earned myself a few bob, putting a friends bike back together after her trip to Spain, needed a bit of a service, Pays for the beers.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

'Snack Sized' F&C - £3.60 from Squires.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Mar 2018)

That looks yummy Dirk

Started my ride today going up the second highest point in essex, langdon hills then a further 24 miles.Just cooking some chicken now to go with a backed potato and beans..........then work


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

Dunno if I can find room for puddin'.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

Twas a cherry too far.....


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2018)

Smashed out the mile in 5:58, so finally broken the 6 minute barrier. Just another 59 second minimum to shave off!


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2018)

My Good Lady is disappointed, I've spent an afternoon doing bike maintenance and haven't made a contribution to the swear box.


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2018)

My good lady lady was disappointed the day she married me!


----------



## roadrash (23 Mar 2018)

My mother in law was disappointed the day my good lady married me


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2018)

Went for my podiatry appointment at 10.50 yesterday. Apparently it was a 10.50 last Wednesday. Ho hum.

The nice lady in an NHS call centre gave me a new appointment. I mentioned I usually get a text, letter or email to confirm or remind me of an appointment. She conceded that since the admin department closed there has been a bit of a problem.............

I’ve concluded it was not me at fault.

Anyway set off with friends for a walk at 1.00pm. Seven miles in came to a pub, stopped for a drink, discussed if we should have another and catch the bus. All agreed. Missed the bus. Walked home 2.5 miles.

This was not a good plan.


----------



## arch684 (24 Mar 2018)

Morning all looks like a fine day today, I just may join the weekend warriors today


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2018)

Good morning folks. Seems to be a calm day here weather wise.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2018)

Good morning from a soggy Coventry, I've made a brew and gone back to bed, today I have a rare nothing planned day, so we might nip across to Nuneaton later for lunch and a wander round the market, then come back and watch the F1 qualifying.


----------



## screenman (24 Mar 2018)

Done a couple of hours of bits and bobs this morning now off to do a mate a favour on a £200,000 Porsche, then back out for brekkie, afteroon in the garden with a run to the tip and out to a party tonight. Life is great.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2018)

Morning all.......what day is it?


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.......what day is it?



It sounds like you had a good night last night.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> It sounds like you had a good night last night.


Nah.....just lost track of the days.


----------



## GM (24 Mar 2018)

Wow, that was a good sleep, I can recommend cocco with a dash of brandy at bedtime!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2018)

Good Morning everyone. At what is effectively 5.20am the frost is still down but the sky clear as we head for a beautiful day.

This morning we are heading off to conquer the mighty Holme Moss. Quite why some young whippersnapper thought meeting in Oldham for an 8.00 start was a good plan I don’t know. On the day the clocks change???

I may return..........


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2018)

Good morning folks. Dam cold here. We have a heavy frost.


----------



## screenman (25 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Dam cold here. We have a heavy frost.



Have you weighed it?


----------



## Venod (25 Mar 2018)

Going to Scarborough today with Mrs Afnug, the first time this year, which is unusual, we usually go once a month for a walk, we park at The South Cliff outside the building that was The Royal Hospital in the TV series, then walk down to the sea and along the promenade all the way to Scalby Mills, back along the clifftop and through town, maybe some Fish and Chips, a coffee in the iconic Harbour Bar on the way.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Have you weighed it?




I have and i can confirm that it is bloody heavy


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Dam cold here. We have a heavy frost.


7°C and rising here. Out for a short hilly ride later.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2018)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry, its a beautiful spring day here, a bit chilly but it looks lovely. And I can't get out, we have family visiting.


----------



## arch684 (25 Mar 2018)

Morning all. Lovely day here for a bike ride and I may start some work in the garden


----------



## arch684 (25 Mar 2018)

Well so much for the lovely day 10 miles from home and the bloody heavy rain appeared.


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> Well so much for the lovely day 10 miles from home and the bloody heavy rain appeared.


Just got back from a very pleasant hilly ride between Braunton and Barnstaple.
Beautiful views on the old top road back.


----------



## Paulus (25 Mar 2018)

One of the better things about turning 60 is the free bowel cancer testing kit. I got mine through the post yesterday. Not the nicest thing to do, but it is good to know what is or isn't happening.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> One of the better things about turning 60 is the free bowel cancer testing kit. I got mine through the post yesterday. Not the nicest thing to do, but it is good to know what is or isn't happening.



My usual "quip" to younger acquaintances (ie pre retirement age) is that the the Concessionary Travel Pass is a compensation for being old, I shall have to amend that now to "Free Bowel Cancer Screening Kit is a compensation for being old".


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2018)

Ye gods. Mind bleach is needed now. My eyes. My eyes.


----------



## arch684 (25 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Ye gods. Mind bleach is needed now. My eyes. My eyes.


Yes it's a shitty thing to do


----------



## Paulus (25 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> Yes it's a shitty thing to do


But, needs must.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2018)




----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2018)

Well 58 miles, 7000 feet including Holme Moss and Cragg Vale. Cafe stop at Sid’s (famed in Last of the Summer Wine) in Holmfirth. I didn’t do the walk of shame, three youngsters did


----------



## Venod (25 Mar 2018)

Scarborough Lifeboat getting loaded onto its trailer, it came in at terrific speed, we feared for the people on the beach ! I assume it was to get as far as possible onto the sand so as to make winching easier.


----------



## Venod (25 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Well 58 miles, 7000 feet including Holme Moss and Cragg Vale. Cafe stop at Sid’s (famed in Last of the Summer Wine) in Holmfirth. I didn’t do the walk of shame, three youngsters did



Last year we were walking on the Wirral when a load of cyclist came the opposite way (Chorley CC), I said to my mate they are a fare distance from home I wonder if they have cycled all the way here because it makes it a long ride if they are cycling home, so I had a mooch about on Strava and found they had cycled from home and did cycle back via the Mersey Ferry, a good day out no doubt.


----------



## arch684 (26 Mar 2018)

Morning all, its cold out this morning. I'm just watching the workies defrosting there cars


----------



## The Jogger (26 Mar 2018)

Yes, I can hear people scrapping theirs....I would hate to have to get up and do the same .....


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2018)

Morning i can't hear anyone scraping anything, mainly because i only have 1 neighbour. . Maybe i should nip over to the 'how middle class is this forum' and make a comment.......but i can't be arsed with that rubbish so i will just have another cup of coffee.


----------



## The Jogger (26 Mar 2018)

I make rare appearances in the politics room now although I've just posted there the intention is to do less politics since I've retired, losing interest rapidly.


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2018)

I've rapidly lost interest in politics as I've got older. Its a (near) universal truth that politicians of all stripes are lying shysters who's only real interest is themselves.

Anyhoo, on a more topical note, Mrs D has one of her regular hospital appointments with the MS doc this morning, so I'll be taking her.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2018)

I may do some shopping today. What an exciting life i live


----------



## The Jogger (26 Mar 2018)

AA meeting for me this morning, the only meetings I do these days, its great, then Aldi with a bit of Waitrose thrown in, it's hard to totally let go of Waitrose


----------



## Oxo (26 Mar 2018)

I'm bicycling today, but not until it warms up somewhat.


----------



## DCLane (26 Mar 2018)

Taking a day off work to join the retirees on their slow ride. It's part of my recovery rehab from the op.

And yes, as a workie I'm interloping


----------



## The Jogger (26 Mar 2018)

You should take early retirement and join us properly........


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2018)

Work. Such a waste of life


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2018)

Such a 4 letter word.


----------



## DCLane (26 Mar 2018)

The Jogger said:


> You should take early retirement and join us properly........



At 48? Not a chance for a long while yet


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2018)

DCLane said:


> At 48? Not a chance for a long while yet


You can be our nominated honorary pensioner for the day. Wear the badge with pride.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2018)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry, my bikes parked behind me ready to go, I'm sat here in my cycle gear, I'm heading out for a bike ride in about ten minutes.


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2018)

The Jogger said:


> Yes, I can hear people scrapping theirs....I would hate to have to get up and do the same .....



If they worked a bit harder they could buy a Ford with a quick clear screen


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2018)

We're out on the bikes again today.
Mrs D somehow managed to avoid doing any hills from the end of October until last week. I kept telling her she would regret it, but my advice fell on deaf ears. We started her hill training again last week, and boy is she suffering.
So, every ride from now on will have about a hundred feet per mile climbing. She needs to get her strength back for our Tour de Dorset in May.
I keep telling her it's for her own good, but she can't see the funny side of it.


----------



## gavroche (26 Mar 2018)

Fed the cat and let him out. Now back in bed reading your posts.


----------



## Venod (26 Mar 2018)

Daughter is off work today so Mrs Afnug will be going to visit, probably help her with the housework  then she will be visiting her mother to help her with the housework,this I understand as she is 94 (the MIL not Mrs Afnug) I on the other hand hope to get out on the bike, might be the CX there is a couple of new sections of path I need to check out, just got to wait for UPS to pick up a parcel.


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2018)

DCLane said:


> At 48? Not a chance for a long while yet



Good heavens above! Glad I didn't wait until 48 to retire! Being prematurely elderly is fantastic!!!

Nice and sunny, an afternoon in the Man-Shed beckons. Alas, no beer as running this evening, bit after the run I may retire to the Man-Shed with a pint or four of Squeaky Arse bitter and listen to Led Zep III on vinyl. Oh yes.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Nice and sunny, an afternoon in the Man-Shed beckons. Alas, no beer as running this evening, bit after the run I may retire to the Man-Shed with a pint or four of Squeaky Arse bitter and listen to Led Zep III on vinyl. Oh yes.


Sounds like a plan.
If I lived closer, I'd be knocking on yer door later!


----------



## arch684 (26 Mar 2018)

I'm going out on the bike today,tomorrow its to be rain/sleet and maybe snow.I will not be out tomorrow


----------



## The Jogger (26 Mar 2018)

How do we cope with our hectic days, I really really miss that daily commute to London everyday, representing members, going to meetings listening to people waffle on hoping to impress their manager then get back home knackered and bored all to get up the next day and do it all over again. The only god send was I got around London on my bike instead of with my free tube travel. Back to, Homes Under the Hammer, my latest addiction then bike to meeting. Love it .


----------



## Paulus (26 Mar 2018)

A lovely sunny morning down here. I've been out with the dog, two loads of washing out on the line and just about to pump the tyres up on my bike for a pootle before some shopping for dinner and maybe a pint or 3 in the local. Ah, I'm looking forward to retirement, 12 shifts to go.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2018)

Afnug said:


> Last year we were walking on the Wirral when a load of cyclist came the opposite way (Chorley CC), I said to my mate they are a fare distance from home I wonder if they have cycled all the way here because it makes it a long ride if they are cycling home, so I had a mooch about on Strava and found they had cycled from home and did cycle back via the Mersey Ferry, a good day out no doubt.



This would have been our annual ride out to Eureka cafe on the Wirral. Turned in to a rather long day with mechanicals, my son driving in to a car in a Preston car park (he was in a total panic so the group waited while I calmed him down by mobile!), missed the ferry so had to wait an hour. All in all though a good day out at 127 miles, 14.4avg.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1041544887


----------



## screenman (26 Mar 2018)

Swim done this morning and currently sadly watching a large tree in the garden being taken down, I will be out on the bike later. 

As for this clock lark, I know it makes little difference but getting up at what my body thought was 4am instead of 5am felt odd.


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2018)

Driving back from Hossy saw Alan Sugar's chum Nick Hewer pulling out of his farm.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Mar 2018)

Listening to the TMS podchat talking about the aussie CHEATS I have every sympathy for them.....NOT.

Yesterday i had a good ride but forgot to turn strava on so when i got back i had to use the manual setting, amazed to get kudos for a 200 mile ride in 2 hours. also got back to find the rear light which i had strapped to my topeak saddle bag had fallen off.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Good heavens above! Glad I didn't wait until 48 to retire! Being prematurely elderly is fantastic!!!
> 
> Nice and sunny, an afternoon in the Man-Shed beckons. Alas, no beer as running this evening, bit after the run I may retire to the Man-Shed with a pint or four of Squeaky Arse bitter and listen to Led Zep III on vinyl. Oh yes.



I'd be around as well but i can't find poshire on google maps.?


----------



## Venod (26 Mar 2018)

The Jogger said:


> How do we cope with our hectic days, I really really miss that daily commute to London everyday, representing members, going to meetings listening to people waffle on hoping to impress their manager then get back home knackered and bored all to get up the next day and do it all over again.



I don't miss work at all and most of the retirees I know don't, I attended a 40th wedding anniversary recently and the best man from the wedding turned up I hadn't seen him for years but it was like I only saw him yesterday, in our younger days we had some great times but our lives took a different path, I started work at 16 as an apprentice he was at university until he was about 27 it became a bit of a joke when we met everybody would take the mickey out of him for still being a schoolboy.
He went on to have a high flying career in the Pharmaceutical industry, he did say he missed work at first but had now come to terms with it and was enjoying his retirement, we both reflected on how we had similar youth and now we have a similar existence despite totally different lives, makes you think.


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I'd be around as well but i can't find poshire on google maps.?



Its between Windsor and Balmoral.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Smashed out the mile in 5:58, so finally broken the 6 minute barrier. Just another 59 second minimum to shave off!


Never tried this before one mile = 03:20 not too bad for an old fart


----------



## The Jogger (26 Mar 2018)

Afnug said:


> I don't miss work at all and most of the retirees I know don't, I attended a 40th wedding anniversary recently and the best man from the wedding turned up I hadn't seen him for years but it was like I only saw him yesterday, in our younger days we had some great times but our lives took a different path, I started work at 16 as an apprentice he was at university until he was about 27 it became a bit of a joke when we met everybody would take the mickey out of him for still being a schoolboy.
> He went on to have a high flying career in the Pharmaceutical industry, he did say he missed work at first but had now come to terms with it and was enjoying his retirement, we both reflected on how we had similar youth and now we have a similar existence despite totally different lives, makes you think.



I miss work like a hole in the head.............


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2018)

Just got back from Mrs D's boot camp ride. I think she found it hard work.......


----------



## derrick (26 Mar 2018)

Another 25 mile loop to the pub. just getting ready, the sun is out, the beer will be cold, whats not to like.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2018)

Just back from the Braunston Marina and the canal boat cafe Gongoozler's Rest, 58 miles in the sunshine.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2018)

Sitting on my garden bench with a cup of tea after a late lunch. Shorts and T-shirt for the first time in 2018.

Will have to get back to scarifying the lawn shortly.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Will have to get back to scarifying the lawn shortly.


Do you wait until it turns its back, then jump on it and shout BOO?


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2018)

I was In the Gongoozlers Rest canel boat cafe eating my toast this morning and looked outside and theres a swan floating next to me with its beady eye on my toast. I was talking to the lady who served me and aparently the swans regularly come up to the boat and tap on the windows wanting to be fed.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2018)

It looks like it is going to rain here.


----------



## derrick (26 Mar 2018)

In the pub.


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Never tried this before one mile = 03:20 not too bad for an old fart



Blimey Mr Nuts, you can run a mile in 03:20?!!!


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> In the pub.
> View attachment 401640


Oi! Stop nicking my lines.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Do you wait until it turns its back, then jump on it and shout BOO?



Only when it has hiccups


----------



## jongooligan (26 Mar 2018)

Spent yesterday at the Yorkshire Sculpture Park followed by a tour of Broomhill boozers. Brought the lad back from Sheffield today then went out for Mrs. jg's inaugral 2018 training ride. 10 easy (for me) miles in the sunshine. It's still a bit nippy here for shorts though.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Blimey Mr Nuts, you can run a mile in 03:20?!!!


Opps  running........... I thought this was on your turbo trainer........


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2018)

Just been out for a run. Just a gentle three miler to start the week. Saw something very odd indeed - a Ford Fusion driver considerably younger than me. The first I've ever seen!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2018)

Morning chaps. . Fine rain here and very misty.


----------



## arch684 (27 Mar 2018)

Morning all. The bike is staying where it is today,rain and sleet


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2018)

Yeah, pretty grim here. I have to wait for a parcel for Mrs D, so I'll settle down with a book for the morning.


----------



## perplexed (27 Mar 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Spent yesterday at the Yorkshire Sculpture Park followed by a tour of Broomhill boozers. Brought the lad back from Sheffield today then went out for Mrs. jg's inaugral 2018 training ride. 10 easy (for me) miles in the sunshine. It's still a bit nippy here for shorts though.



YSP is fantastic - give the Hepworth a go in Wakefield if you haven't already done so


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2018)

Now listening to Derek and Clive while I do the housework.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Now listening to Derek and Clive while I do the housework.


Worst job I ever had........


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2018)

The full, unexpurgated, 20 minute version of The Horn.

"No stamp, no address, just write 'C***, London' on the envelope, shove it in a post box, it'll go straight to the desk of the Director General at the BBC."


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2018)

ALDI & LIDL run this morning in Bideford, then on to BJs Bargain Warehouse to stock up on quality FB products. Back to Barnstaple for a swift look around the bike shops, then lunch at Wetherspoons.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2018)

I didn’t sleep much last night. Dreamt a good friend was kidnapped by Ocado, held in the basement of a chateau and tortured. 

It’s took ages to find her.....


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2018)

Good morning from a very dark damp Coventry, slept in this morning, must have knackered myself out on the bike yesterday, chores and errands day today.


----------



## jongooligan (27 Mar 2018)

Only just got up after rolling over when Mrs. jg's alarm went off at ten to six . Fell into a long discussion with Jimmy Nail about which are the best pub hamsters (Abyssinian it turns out). He was good crack but I had to leave him when he stole a paintbrush to eat his dinner with.



perplexed said:


> YSP is fantastic - give the Hepworth a go in Wakefield if you haven't already done so


Yeah, first time we've been. Will definitely be going back and could easily call into Wakey for the Hepworth. Thanks for the tip.

Raining here today so I'm going to do some tandem fettling in anticipation of getting out in some better weather with Mrs. jg


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Fell into a long discussion with Jimmy Nail about which are the best pub hamsters (Abyssinian it turns out). He was good crack but I had to leave him when he stole a paintbrush to eat his dinner with.



So I've read this about six times, even Googled "best pub hamsters" and now feel as though I've fallen through the space time continuum in to another dimension................................or I've been smoking something I shouldn't.

Off to ALDI, Lidl and the bike shop to recuperate...........................


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2018)

I am actually now in the pub.....


----------



## derrick (27 Mar 2018)

Spent the morning in the man cave, a couple of mates bought there bikes to me this morning, so a bit of fettling and a cup of tea or two, also the postman delivered my front mech for my S2 Cervelo, so that is finally ready to ride again. I took it of the road over a year ago, stripped everything of it to put on the R5, then slowly over the year have built it back up again, (you need a spare bike) Just having a sandwich then it's back to the den for a bit more playing around, i love my life.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2018)

Good morning folks. . Supposed to be a chilly day here today. I wonder what and where some of you will end up.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. . Supposed to be a chilly day here today. I wonder what and where some of you will end up.




In a box, probably.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> In a box, probably.




. Inevitably. But in the short term in the pub.


----------



## arch684 (28 Mar 2018)

Morning all.I think i will go out for breakfast this morning then see what the day brings


----------



## arch684 (28 Mar 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> In a box, probably.


Far to early for a box,still got a lot to do


----------



## Paulus (28 Mar 2018)

Dog walking in the rain and then a chiropractic appointment for a bit of a MOT. Then maybe to the pub for a pint or two.


----------



## screenman (28 Mar 2018)

Off to knock a few clays out of the sky, after putting a cap thing on a mates chimney.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. . Supposed to be a chilly day here today. I wonder what and where some of you will end up.



In true cycle chat tradition we will end up at a pie night, at the Manor Farm shop and tearoom Catthorpe

and we will be going via the club where we will be playing bingo with the rest of the seniors.

Edit, here's tonights menu


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2018)

Doggie walking in the rain this morning, then probably out for a ride this afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. . Supposed to be a chilly day here today. I wonder what and where some of you will end up.



Well the weather yesterday was poor and wet so I had a highly successful day doing all the stuff I should’ve done but haven’t!!!!! The sort of stuff you don’t want to waste doing on a nice day, for example going to the garden centre for compost and lawn seed.

Made a new friend (NF).

Also located a source of free wood. New friend(NF) said take all you want - so that’s today’s activity.

I mentioned in conversation:

Me: “You never know where the next tree is coming from.”
NF: “I do!”
Me: “Oh?”
NF: “Did you see the fallen tree on your way in? I’ve got permission from the council to clear it. We’re going to do it on Thursday, stack the wood and people can help themselves”

Me: “Can I help please?”

What a RESULT


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2018)

I get all my wood for free by neighbourhood scrounging. Trees, fences, that sort of malarkey.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Mar 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> In a box, probably.



Found it funny the the retirement thread is under "living over a funeral parlour"thread.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Found it funny the the retirement thread is under "living over a funeral parlour"thread.




We won't have far to go then


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 401814
> View attachment 401815
> 
> 
> ...




We have a lot of trees that we can take branches off. Mr WD has already made a start. Every little helps as they say.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2018)

@welsh dragon never miss a chance for free wood!!!


----------



## derrick (28 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. . Supposed to be a chilly day here today. I wonder what and where some of you will end up.


Got to go to Sainsbury get some shopping. But the good news is i will also pick up my Euros for my Paris trip. so not all bad.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon never miss a chance for free wood!!!




That is Mr WD's motto as well.


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon never miss a chance for free wood!!!


Or a good bowel movement......


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Or a good bowel movement......




OMG. Not again . Can't you lot talk about other things?


----------



## Paulus (28 Mar 2018)

Samples taken and sent off. Who would be a scientist and have to search through all those samples


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2018)

Catching up with the ironing with a head full of Judas Priest


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 401814
> View attachment 401815
> 
> 
> ...



So was he a tree feller.............. I'll get my coat


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2018)

Just seen the first Swallows of the year on my way back, around Braunton marshes, from Tescos.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2018)

I have a nice fire going as it was quite cold. Toasty warm now.


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2018)

Repotting some Chilli seedlings into grow bags next and erecting a grow bag greenhouse. Missus said she'd had enough of having to fight them off in the utility room last year.


----------



## derrick (28 Mar 2018)

The man cave has the heater going in it, should be nice and warm in ten minutes, i will finish me cuppa then going to fettle a couple of bikes.


----------



## arch684 (28 Mar 2018)

I'm going to tidy up the man cave/workroom then true a rear wheel,if the weather improves i will get out on the bike


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2018)

Nice lunch of Mussels in a white wine sauce, crusty bread and a half bottle of Chenin blanc.
Off to cut the lawns next.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2018)

So a very productive day, banana loaf made, significant quantity of timber acquired and stacked.

Off to Ewood now to collect tickets for our away game at MK Dons on Easter Monday. Yeah!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2018)

Tomorrow we have a whole tree to log up and Rovers are at home. 

Perfect.


----------



## arch684 (28 Mar 2018)

1 bike/workroom tidy,1 rear wheel trued,indexed gears and adjusted brakes


----------



## pjd57 (29 Mar 2018)

Had a run into Glasgow city centre today to the Fire Brigades Union office to have my picture taken.

It's their centenary year in 2019 and they are planning an exhibition of 100 faces of the FBU. I've no idea who the other 99 will be.


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2018)

Morning all, I am going to have a full day of doing things I want to do.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2018)

Good morning all. Calm day here are the moment, but rain is forcast. Boo


----------



## arch684 (29 Mar 2018)

Morning all.Looks like It's going to be a dry sunny day,fingers crossed


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2018)

Luvverly day.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2018)

Good morning, bright sunny and cold with rain later, looking at the forecast I should just be able to get a ride in before the rain starts.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2018)

Workie neighbours are skiving. I wasn't woken up a 7.15 am by various car doors slamming and diesel VW engines rattling into life.
The one thing I can't figure out, is that when she goes to work she always manages to slam the doors 5 times...........on a 3 door Polo. I'll have to ask her one day. Her hubby only slams his door once......on a 5 door Golf. Very odd!


----------



## jongooligan (29 Mar 2018)

Went out into the North Pennines on the motorbike yesterday afternoon, tempted by the sunshine. It was a trap! Crossing the Derwent/Wear watershed from Blanchland the ice warning light started blinking. That is not a road you want to ride on two wheels when it's icy; it's very steep, narrow and twisting. Was very careful on the way down, trying not to use the brakes at all. Five minutes later it was snowing. Winter ain't done with us yet. Got home after a blast down Weardale and lit a fire to thaw my toes.

Icy here this morning but hoping to get out on some kind of pedal bike later on.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2018)

^^^
@Dirk Only retired people have time to ponder the true mysteries of life.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2018)

Feeling highly motivated this morning and have already put in 40 minutes on the allotment. A lot of tree logging today and my usual storage is already full meaning I’ve had to prepare space behind the woodshed. 

This has been my first winter of retirement. I had wondered how it would go. I’m usually very active but since mid January have been quite indolent. Very pleased to find the dawning of a clear, sunny spring day finds me up and ready to go by 8.00am.


----------



## Ludwig (29 Mar 2018)

The whole idea of retirement may become obsolete before long. The state pension age for me is to be inceased to 66 years and 6 months and for women as well. If you are quite young it will be closer to 70. I think early retirement will not exist and we will all have to be economicaly active well into our 70s.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2018)

Ludwig said:


> The whole idea of retirement may become obsolete before long. The state pension age for me is to be inceased to 66 years and 6 months and for women as well. If you are quite young it will be closer to 70. I think early retirement will not exist and we will all have to be economicaly active well into our 70s.


Early retirement will always exist for those who planned for it. It's all a matter of priorities.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2018)

Ludwig said:


> The whole idea of retirement may become obsolete before long. The state pension age for me is to be inceased to 66 years and 6 months and for women as well. If you are quite young it will be closer to 70. I think early retirement will not exist and we will all have to be economicaly active well into our 70s.



I both agree and disagree with this. For those who do not make private provision for retirement I would agree. I’ve made clear to my sons, 25,28 and 32 if they want to retire early 60s they must provide for themselves.

My wife and I both have small pensions which are adequate to cover living costs plus a small surplus. Our savings we use to pay for big holidays and other major items. I think the key to retirement is to have the mortgage paid off, save what you reasonably can and budget accordingly. As soon as the kids left home we saved all we could. 

On the other hand I could not retire if I had to pay rent. This seems to me to be the time bomb. Millions who don’t own a home and pay exhorbitant rents. How they will live in retirement I can’t imagine.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> On the other hand I could not retire if I had to pay rent. This seems to me to be the time bomb. Millions who don’t own a home and pay exhorbitant rents. How they will live in retirement I can’t imagine.


Housing benefit and state handouts that's how.......


----------



## derrick (29 Mar 2018)

Contemplating going for a quick loop before the rain comes back, have only done one ride this week, not good. but we do have the weekend nearly upon us, we have got a couple of rides planned, Let me contemplate a bit more over another cup of tea.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Housing benefit and state handouts that's how.......


I don't think I'd stake my future on the assumption that either of those things will be around in the same form, or at all, in 20 or 30 years time.


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2018)

I think some people get more back from what they put in than others do. I would like to see things happen that make it better for all. Another 5p in the pound tax may help if used honestly and wisely.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2018)

Ok, so who is in the pub then?


----------



## arch684 (29 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok, so who is in the pub then?


Not me but i will be soon


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok, so who is in the pub then?



Not me on a nice bright day like this.


----------



## postman (29 Mar 2018)

Done some ironing.Put the bike and turbo on the lawn and knocked out 25 mins,then cleaned it and put it away in the garage.Needing the space in the conservatory for resting and drinking cuppas.Now the sky has gone grey Those 25 mins were lovely.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2018)

Not me, but I will be tomorrow.
Just got back from a 3 mile walk to the village and back for a bit of shopping.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2018)

Looks like the rain will be here soon.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2018)

Sun's coming out here now.
Got soaked on my walk earlier.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 Mar 2018)

Tomorrow morning hopefully if it keeps dry or i stop procrastinating


----------



## derrick (29 Mar 2018)

Ride finished, had a little shower while i was out, it was a bit windy but job done, going to jump into a nice hot shower, wait for the other half to finish work then of to the pub for a meal and a few beers, the best bit is it's all free, we have had a mate staying with us for a couple of weeks, he is moving on tomorrow so he is treating us to a night in the pub.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1477820280


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Housing benefit and state handouts that's how.......



Which is the very time bomb I’m thinking of.........



Dirk said:


> I don't think I'd stake my future on the assumption that either of those things will be around in the same form, or at all, in 20 or 30 years time.



Me neither 



screenman said:


> I think some people get more back from what they put in than others do. I would like to see things happen that make it better for all. Another 5p in the pound tax may help if used honestly and wisely.



I’ve akways been a strong believer in this but sadly no political party has the courage and foresight to go there. 

Enough of politics. The tree felling is going well. Logging up and stacking after lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2018)

Mr WD has heen moving more wood and putting it into a pile to bring over the stream where he will chop it and stack it.


----------



## jongooligan (29 Mar 2018)

Been to the seaside at Seaham. Wall to wall sunshine but by eck it was chilly. Used my 'do anything' bike. It's a Genesis Racelight T2 with 28mm Marathon+ tyres so it's ok for the road and a bit of rough stuff as long as it's not too muddy. Did 27 miles + 1,300 ft of climbing.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I don't think I'd stake my future on the assumption that either of those things will be around in the same form, or at all, in 20 or 30 years time.


In that case welcome to Great Britain a third world country, we will reap what we sow


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> In that case welcome to Great Britain a third world country, we will reap what we sow


The 'Great' in Great Britain refers to the area of the land mass, not it's perceived stature.


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2018)

Its only Great Britain because Awesome Drago lives there.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Its only Great Britain because Awesome Drago lives there.


I thought you lived in Little Hampton?


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like the rain will be here soon.



Got back about a quarter of an hour before the community nurse was due, and the rain. Had a couple of showers whilst I was out but the rain forcast for about two hasn't arrived yet. I got 54 miles in and about an hour in the Hatton Locks cafe taking to friends so its been a good day.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> Got back about a quarter of an hour before the community nurse was due, and the rain. Had a couple of showers whilst I was out but the rain forcast for about two hasn't arrived yet. I got 54 miles in and about an hour in the Hatton Locks cafe taking to friends so its been a good day.




Well done.


----------



## derrick (29 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I thought you lived in Little Hampton?


No he only has a little Hampton


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2018)

This morning 10.30 we have a fallen multi-stem alder with a rootball ripped out of the ground twelve feet high. By 4.00pm two retirees, one self-employed and three chainsaws had cleared all the timber, done some habitat building (piles of branches for wildlife), pushed the rootball back in place and created an area which will regenerate.

Not a bad day’s work and we were each rewarded with a good log pile. Very satisfying.


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2018)

Snow forecast for Monday!


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Snow forecast for Monday!


Heavy rain forecast here on Monday.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2018)

Forecast here for Monday is rain.


----------



## derrick (29 Mar 2018)

Rain here


----------



## arch684 (29 Mar 2018)

Monday here,cloudy but dry and cold


----------



## roadrash (29 Mar 2018)

Snow forecast for wigan pier on Monday


----------



## perplexed (30 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Workie neighbours are skiving. I wasn't woken up a 7.15 am by various car doors slamming and diesel VW engines rattling into life.
> The one thing I can't figure out, is that when she goes to work she always manages to slam the doors 5 times...........on a 3 door Polo. I'll have to ask her one day. Her hubby only slams his door once......on a 5 door Golf. Very odd!



It's bizarre isn't it? My neighbour's daughter goes out to work or wherever in her car and she's the same - passenger door, boot, passenger door, rear door and driver's door and the same when she gets back.

What the heck she's doing I don't know, as she's only putting herself and her flipping handbag in the car...


----------



## arch684 (30 Mar 2018)

Morning all.cloudy gray start to the day but it's Friday so that's good


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2018)

Decorating office day, good thing is I enjoy decorating.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2018)

Morning chaps. Dull, grey, overcast day. Nothing new then.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2018)

Good morning everyone, Good Friday and the start of the Easter weekend, we were looking at an outing Easter Monday but the forecast ain't good.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Mar 2018)

Forecasting rain at midday here.Just hoping i can get out for a ride before that.

Hope everyone has a good easter


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2018)

Grockles have been trickling in over the past couple of days. I daresay the M5 south will be at a standstill today. The campsite down the road is filling up nicely. All good for the local workies. Will have to get to the pub early today before it fills up with holiday makers.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Grockles have been trickling in over the past couple of days. I daresay the M5 south will be at a standstill today. The campsite down the road is filling up nicely. All good for the local workies. Will have to get to the pub early today before it fills up with holiday makers.




I daresay we will have a steady stream of caravaners finding their way over the boarder for the holiday.


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2018)

Treats myself to a lay in. A whole 0830hrs before I rose from the dead. And now I'm here to address my disciples. And I have a beard.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Mar 2018)

Grockles ? Had to google that.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Treats myself to a lay in. A whole 0830hrs before I rose from the dead. And now I'm here to address my disciples. And I have a beard.


Have you laid any 'Easter eggs' yet?


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2018)

I'll be due to drop a family sized chocolate button egg by mid morning.

The downside of Easter is the workies are all home and cluttering the place up.


----------



## arch684 (30 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I daresay we will have a steady stream of caravaners finding their way over the boarder for the holiday.


I used to holiday in Conwy,loved the whole area


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2018)

Tis the start of the season of London registered 4x4s.
"I'm not moving a foot to my left down, so you can get past.......I might scratch the side of my Cayenne".


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2018)

SAR training tonight. Advanced first aid.


----------



## arch684 (30 Mar 2018)

Going to my sons today to fit a security light,he can make my lunch as a thank you


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Mar 2018)

26 miles. Keen easterly headwind and rain on the way back but i still enjoyed it.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2018)

Walked 3 miles around to the pub.
Sitting in the George Inn in the centre of Braunton watching a never ending stream of caravans, motorhomes and campers coming through. I think it might be busy this weekend!


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2018)

Who says there's no money around?
Big motorhomes are currently out numbering caravans by about 2:1.
Most must have cost around 40 - 50 grand.


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2018)

And then some.


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Who says there's no money around?
> Big motorhomes are currently out numbering caravans by about 2:1.
> Most must have cost around 40 - 50 grand.



Maybe more like £600 a month and more.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Maybe more like £600 a month and more.


It's all the poor pensioners spending their state pension......


----------



## pjd57 (30 Mar 2018)

Nice pint of Chieftain IPA , in between buses in Inverness, en route to Orkney


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2018)




----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2018)

365 days since I retired. It’s been a good year.


----------



## Paulus (30 Mar 2018)

Just got my letter of acknowledgement of my impending retirement, not long to go now. 10 more shifts, not that i am counting, but my time on the railways is almost done.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> Just got my letter of acknowledgement of my impending retirement, not long to go now. 10 more shifts, not that i am counting, but my time on the railways is almost done.


Soon it will all seem like a distant memory.


----------



## derrick (30 Mar 2018)

Sitting in a pub in Clacton. Looking at the rain peeing down.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2018)

derrick said:


> Sitting in a pub in Clacton. Looking at the rain peeing down.


Everbody has their cross to bear.....


----------



## roadrash (30 Mar 2018)

and some bear it better than others eh @Dirk


----------



## Paulus (30 Mar 2018)

When all the retirees on this thread actually stopped work, did you treat yourselves to a retirement present to yourselves. If so what was it? I am looking at a new bike from Condor---


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> When all the retirees on this thread actually stopped work, did you treat yourselves to a retirement present to yourselves. If so what was it? I am looking at a new bike from Condor---
> View attachment 402211


I bought a Focus Cayo Di2, Garmin, Ultegra pedals, new cycling shoes and helmet and some Shimano RS81 wheels. About £3500 all told. I'm worth it.


----------



## arch684 (30 Mar 2018)

I did'nt treat myself anything.I was happy enough just to be out of the rat race


----------



## Paulus (30 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I bought a Focus Cayo Di2, Garmin, Ultegra pedals, new cycling shoes and helmet and some Shimano RS81 wheels. About £3500 all told. I'm worth it.


I'm looking to build up the frame from Condor with Campagnolo Veloce, Mavic kysrium wheels, and various other parts. comes to about £2500 at the moment.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> I did'nt treat myself anything.I was happy enough just to be out of the rat race


I do tend to treat myself on a regular basis at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> When all the retirees on this thread actually stopped work, did you treat yourselves to a retirement present to yourselves. If so what was it? I am looking at a new bike from Condor---
> View attachment 402211



I chucked £3000 from my tax free lump sum at a Cervelo C3. After 44 years working I deserved it!


----------



## derrick (30 Mar 2018)

The R5 was my retirment pressie.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Mar 2018)

All i will get is"you have a bike why do you want another one"


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> All i will get is"you have a bike why do you want another one"



I’ve explained to my wife why one needs a summer bike, winter bike and tourer and how they perform differently. She replied “Why have you got five then?”

That was a tricky moment........


----------



## Oxo (30 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> Just got my letter of acknowledgement of my impending retirement, not long to go now. 10 more shifts, not that i am counting, but my time on the railways is almost done.


Any chance you'll make it on time?


----------



## Venod (30 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> Just got my letter of acknowledgement of my impending retirement, not long to go now. 10 more shifts, not that i am counting, but my time on the railways is almost done.



Good to hear your keeping track of things, make sure you have a stable platform of income to retire with and don't get any ideas above your station.


----------



## simon.r (30 Mar 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I’ve explained to my wife why one needs a summer bike, winter bike and tourer and how they perform differently. She replied “Why have you got five then?”
> 
> That was a tricky moment........



MrsR does what she wants with her money and I do what I want with mine.

Having said that, the most effective reply to ‘why do you need more than one bike?’ I’ve found is ‘why do you need more than one pair of shoes?’

Logic says you can only ride/wear one at a time and they’re for different purposes. But many of us have more than one pair of casual shoes, more than one pair of smart shoes...etc. etc..

P.S. 97 working days left

P.P.S. Currently at n+8


----------



## Venod (30 Mar 2018)

simon.r said:


> MrsR does what she wants with her money and I do what I want with mine.



I have gone wrong somewhere, we just have money it all goes in the same account, I would be quids in with your arrangement.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2018)

Afnug said:


> I have gone wrong somewhere, we just have money it all goes in the same account, I would be quids in with your arrangement.



Me too!!!!


----------



## simon.r (30 Mar 2018)

Afnug said:


> I have gone wrong somewhere, we just have money it all goes in the same account, I would be quids in with your arrangement.



One of the advantages of a 2nd marriage. You learn from the 1st!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2018)

simon.r said:


> P.P.S. Currently at n+8



Impressive.

Mrs Paulsb spends £1020
on gym and tennis club membership, which sounds expensive but she’s there 25/30 hours a week.

I’m happy with this as a new bike lasts a long time in comparison.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2018)

simon.r said:


> One of the advantages of a 2nd marriage. You learn from the 1st!



Oh I love that. Brilliant!


----------



## pjd57 (30 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> Just got my letter of acknowledgement of my impending retirement, not long to go now. 10 more shifts, not that i am counting, but my time on the railways is almost done.


How many hours work is that you're not counting !


----------



## pjd57 (30 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> When all the retirees on this thread actually stopped work, did you treat yourselves to a retirement present to yourselves. If so what was it? I am looking at a new bike from Condor---
> View attachment 402211


I think a more expensive holiday than usual is the normal present to yourself


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2018)

If I fancy something I buy it now, I cannot see the point in waiting.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2018)

Morning chaps. Rain here just for a change. I must be going wrong somewherw. I only have 3 pairs of shoes  and i am not bothered about shoes in the least. Happy Easter folks.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2018)

Grey, damp and windy. I offered to help with today’s Intro Ride for my club. A choice I’m regretting from the warmth of my lounge. 

This is a ride designed to help those who are new to club riding increase pace, improve road craft and become confident of riding in a group on a wheel. It’s fun but relatively slow and today will be pretty cold as a result. Winter jacket on me thinks!!


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2018)

Just been to Wickes and currently waiting for Aldi to open. Brekkie at Fatboy's in Arnold today, over an hour away but we have other things to do in that area.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2018)

Cold out. Laying in my heated waterbed with a coffee.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Cold out. Laying in my heated waterbed with a coffee.




Doesn't it make you feel a bit seasick?


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2018)

Got to nip into town this morning.
Banstaple will no doubt be rammed, as it's raining.
Still got a steady flow of Grockle boxes.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2018)

Only during stormy weather.


----------



## arch684 (31 Mar 2018)

Morning all. Rain here, not sure what the plans for today are yet.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2018)

My calves still feel a bit tight, so walk the dog today, resume running tomorrow.


----------



## Paulus (31 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I think a more expensive holiday than usual is the normal present to yourself



Going to Italy in May, Cyprus in June, cycling in France to see some of the TDF in July and have booked the flights to Australia for October. Plus, there will be long weekends away walking coastal paths with the dog. I belong to two cycling clubs, one meets weekends the other during the week. I think that just about covers this year.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Mar 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. Rain here just for a change. I must be going wrong somewherw. I only have 3 pairs of shoes  and i am not bothered about shoes in the least. Happy Easter folks.



Happy Easter


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2018)

I replaced a toilet seat this morning.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I replaced a toilet seat this morning.



The old one still stuck on your bum?


----------



## postman (31 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> Going to my sons today to fit a security light,he can make my lunch as a thank you




Was it a light lunch then.


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2018)

In Decathlon, the bike section does not inspire me.


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> The old one still stuck on your bum?


No, but I'm feeling a bit flushed now....


----------



## arch684 (31 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> Was it a light lunch then.


No I fitted the lights then we went to the pub


----------



## postman (31 Mar 2018)

arch684 said:


> No I fitted the lights then we went to the pub



Did you get something from the lite bite menu and a Coors Light beer.

This could go on for a long time.he he.


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> Did you get something from the lite bite menu and a Coors Light beer.
> 
> This could go on for a long time.he he.


Did you go to the pub in a Mazda?


----------



## arch684 (31 Mar 2018)

Glad i could provide you guys with some light entertainment


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I replaced a toilet seat this morning.



You got a job that was previously done by a toilet seat?


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> You got a job that was previously done by a toilet seat?


Yup - I was never a high achiever.
I was once passed over for promotion by a wheelie bin.


----------



## GM (31 Mar 2018)

I think you're talking rubbish there Dirk


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> I think you're talking rubbish there Dirk


The successful candidate had bin around a bit.


----------



## GM (31 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> The successful candidate had bin around a bit.




Wasn't Lonnie Donegan was it ?


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> Wasn't Lonnie Donegan was it ?


He was my old man.....


----------



## roadrash (31 Mar 2018)

what kind of trousers did he wear..


----------



## GM (31 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> what kind of trousers did he wear..




Cor blimey you've got me there!


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> what kind of trousers did he wear..


Gor blimey!


----------



## arch684 (1 Apr 2018)

Morning all. Happy Easter


----------



## screenman (1 Apr 2018)

A floor laying morning going on here, I want the furniture back in the office by tomorrow evening. I enjoy being constructive. So life is great, keep smiling everybody.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2018)

Good morning folks. Bright and sunny here. Have a good day


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2018)

Dull, but dry here in Poshshire. About to head out for a run.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2018)

Good morning, happy Easter. Earlier start than planned today, at seven o clock I heard a key in the lock, our son and Granddaughter visiting early, the granddaughter is going to an egghunt later.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2018)

Not a bad morning here. I'll avoid the beach this morning as it's bound the be Grockle city.
Think I'll take the doggie for a walk along the American road and back through the burrows., then we'll have a walk down to the village for lunch.


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2018)

3 mile run complete. Legs feel much better.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2018)

I've only used the car on two days this past week; and there was us pondering on whether we should keep two cars when we retired.
We actually only need half a car.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've only used the car on two days this past week; and there was us pondering on whether we should keep two cars when we retired.
> We actually only need half a car.




You can get one of those smart cars. They are only half a car.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You can get one of those smart cars. They are only half a car.


Can't tow a caravan with one of those though.
I'm now working on the theory that, if we only need one car instead of two, and that one car really only needs to be half a car, then we really ought to buy a car that's four times more expensive than the one we've got in order to balance things out.
I'll wait until lunchtime, when my missus has had a pint or two, before running the logic of it past her..........


----------



## GM (1 Apr 2018)

There you go, solved.....


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2018)

Given the pension book special a clean, and retreated indoors before the zombie hordes or workies awaken and start messing the place up.

I do very little car mileage, and when the Fusion expires I may get a Shart car (I will alter the badge to say Shart), or maybe a Toyota IQ.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> There you go, solved.....
> 
> View attachment 402485


Don't think that would tow my van.


----------



## derrick (1 Apr 2018)

A bit of a lay in today, just having my first cup of tea, What to do for the rest of the day?


----------



## screenman (1 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> A bit of a lay in today, just having my first cup of tea, What to do for the rest of the day?



There is not much of it left.


----------



## derrick (1 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> There is not much of it left.


Loads to go, we are never back in bed much before 1am.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2018)




----------



## screenman (1 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> Loads to go, we are never back in bed much before 1am.



As I said. You are old now you need less sleep.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2018)

I tend to go to bed and get up much later now than I did when I was working. It fits in more with my natural rhythm.
Other folk may have a different window of activity.


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2018)

I'm up early, so I can sit by the window and chuckle at the workies as they leave for their slave ships and galleys.


----------



## derrick (1 Apr 2018)

Got out for a little 25 miles with the other half. that's me done for the day, Now do i go to the pub or just sit in front of the box.


----------



## jongooligan (1 Apr 2018)

Long lay-in today then out on the bike after walking the dog. Thermometer shows 7°C but I was caught in three short but violent snow showers whilst out on the bike. Had to light the fire to thaw out my feet when I got back.
There were some signs that what passes for spring in north east England maybe on the way. In one or two sheltered spots the first bits of green are showing on the hawthorn hedges. Can't wait until it gets warm.


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2018)

I'm now on the outside of 4 pints of Squeaky Arse bitter, and feeling it.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2018)

Much as I love my kids and their partners I’ve now reached the point when I wish they would go home.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Much as I love my kids and their partners I’ve now reached the point when I wish they would go home.


----------



## Houthakker (1 Apr 2018)

Do you retirees still enjoy bank holidays as much as us wage slaves do? Just asking like.....


----------



## screenman (1 Apr 2018)

Houthakker said:


> Do you retirees still enjoy bank holidays as much as us wage slaves do? Just asking like.....



When I was full time working I hated bank holidays.


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2018)

Down to my last 8 pints of Squeak Arse, so ordered the bits to brew a nice oirish stoit.


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2018)

Houthakker said:


> Do you retirees still enjoy bank holidays as much as us wage slaves do? Just asking like.....



No, we hate them because it means the workies are off and cluttering the place up


----------



## The Jogger (1 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> No, we hate them because it means the workies are off and cluttering the place up [/QUOTTE]
> 
> I was just thinking along those lines this morning. Yesterday we went to Stanstead House for lunch and it was packed with ankle biters, noisy and we had to queue. Not like a normal working day, although it was the weekend as well I suppose.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2018)

We generally stay at home on Bank Holidays and walk or cycle everywhere. Roads and beaches get very busy, and town gets busy if it's wet. The thought of driving on motorways, during busy holiday periods, is not my idea of fun.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2018)

I’ve got a bottle of 40 year old Armagnac. I’ve earned a glass today..........


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2018)

We stay at home in bank holidays. Too many holidaymakers hovering around the area.


----------



## derrick (1 Apr 2018)

Houthakker said:


> Do you retirees still enjoy bank holidays as much as us wage slaves do? Just asking like.....


Roll on Tuesday, hopefully most back at work, the roads will be quiet again.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> Roll on Tuesday, hopefully most back at work, the roads will be quiet again.


Not round here. It'll be the end of next week before things settle down. A lot of people make a week of it.


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2018)

Kids are off school for Easter, but its a fairly quiet village.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Kids are off school for Easter, but its a fairly quiet village.


That's coz you ain't got one of the best surf beaches in the country on your doorstep.


----------



## derrick (1 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Not round here. It'll be the end of next week before things settle down. A lot of people make a week of it.


Pretty quiet around here, most people back at work, the kids are off for the week, but all the mums seem to go to the shopping centres, (they know how to look after them kids in London) The country side is always quiet in the week.


----------



## GM (1 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> That's coz you ain't got one of the best surf beaches in the country on your doorstep.




Used to love going to the beaches down there for the surfing in my late teens


----------



## derrick (1 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> That's coz you ain't got one of the best surf beaches in the country on your doorstep.


The only surfing i do nowadays is on the net.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> The only surfing i do nowadays is on the net.


Me too.
I'll go in the sea once the temperature hits about the low 80s. That's about once every 3 years.


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> That's coz you ain't got one of the best surf beaches in the country on your doorstep.



Thank God. Surfers = hippies = communists. The urge to do a daily napalm run in a B52 would be overwhelming.


----------



## midlife (1 Apr 2018)

I know I've asked this before but can't find the thread.....what's the difference between Grockles and Emmets ?


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2018)

I expect to get some surfing in this year, there again I am not old like you lot. Playing in the surf is great fun, and a wet suit takes care of the slight chill.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> I know I've asked this before but can't find the thread.....what's the difference between Grockles and Emmets ?



We really need someone from the area to answer this but my understanding is Grockles are tourists whereas Emmets are people, usually incomers, who are not from Cornwall.


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2018)

I thought Emmets Cornwall, grockles Devon.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2018)

Wet snow........ I have had enough of the late Soring. The list of things to do on the allotment and in the garden gets longer by the day. Grumpy about this.

In other news. I must be bonkers, stark, staring bonkers. A few weeks ago the eldest said “Why don’t we go to watch the Rovers at MK Dons?” Sounded like a good plan at the time so I got three tickets.

I suppose driving to Milton Keynes will be OK. Watching the mighty Rovers will be as good as ever ........... at the time I didn’t give much thought to travelling back up the M6 on Easter Monday evening. 

Still my boy has a nice big, comfy car and I can sleep anywhere


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2018)

Now there’s an interesting thought I always say “in the garden” but “on the allotment.” What’s the difference?

Anyone care to ponder that for me??


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Now there’s an interesting thought I always say “in the garden” but “on the allotment.” What’s the difference?
> 
> Anyone care to ponder that for me??



The garden normally being an enclosed area, the allotment not so.


----------



## arch684 (2 Apr 2018)

Morning all. Can't decide what to do today, maybe do nothing


----------



## Drago (2 Apr 2018)

Just heading out for a run.


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2018)

Putting the furniture back in the office.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2018)

Good morning. Today i will be doing bugger all. Snow last nignt, and now the torrential rain is slowly getting rid of it. Totally fed up of this crap horrible weather. I wish i was somewhere warm, sunny, and dry. .


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Today i will be doing bugger all. Snow last nignt, and now the torrential rain is slowly getting rid of it. Totally fed up of this crap horrible weather. I wish i was somewhere warm, sunny, and dry. .



Good morning, piddling down in Coventry this morning, it looks like our outing is cancelled. Anyone seen an old man building a boat?


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all. Can't decide what to do today, maybe do nothing


Sounds like an excellent, well thought out plan.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> I know I've asked this before but can't find the thread.....what's the difference between Grockles and Emmets ?


Grockles are found in Devon; Emmets are found in Cornwall.


----------



## Drago (2 Apr 2018)

Quick 3 miles in the hissing rain, but its not even 9am and its done. Shower, coffee, and superfit me can chill out round the house in shorts, safe in the knowledge that should Carol Vorderman ever happen by she will instantly admire my chiselled pins.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2018)

I bet she would really be impressed with your pork pies as well Mr Drago.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Quick 3 miles in the hissing rain, but its not even 9am and its done.


You are @screenman and ICMFP.


----------



## Drago (2 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> You are @screenman and ICMFP.



I don't become sexually aroused by damaged paintwork!


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> I don't become sexually aroused by damaged paintwork!



Dents in undamaged paintwork.


----------



## derrick (2 Apr 2018)

No ride today. But the odd pint or two will not hurt.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Wet snow........ I have had enough of the late Soring. The list of things to do on the allotment and in the garden gets longer by the day. Grumpy about this.
> 
> In other news. I must be bonkers, stark, staring bonkers. A few weeks ago the eldest said “Why don’t we go to watch the Rovers at MK Dons?” Sounded like a good plan at the time so I got three tickets.
> 
> ...



Good result for the rovers.
Tight up there for the two automatic places.
You deserve some good news after putting up with the indian chicken farmers for so long.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2018)

......and Wigan lose. Happy Easter. Still a long way till we get home but first born son has his foot down....... I just grip the seat.


----------



## Drago (2 Apr 2018)

Head on pillow. Should sleep well, the amount of Squeaky Arse bitter I've knocked back thish ebenksndbnjkdl . hw


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2018)

Morning all, judging by the amount of standing water in the roads I may be better off using the canoe rather than the car today.


----------



## arch684 (3 Apr 2018)

Morning all Another wet horrible day roll on summer


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2018)

Weather looks like it could go either way today so I’ll be planting potatoes or cleaning out the tool shed.

Have the club hill climbs to plan which will be the first task after breakfast.

Sunshine forecast at 5.00pm, summer training ride is at 6.30pm. Very satisfactory.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2018)

Good morning all. Damp and dull here at the moment, but thank god no rain (yet). Hopefully the last of the really bad weather is over.


----------



## arch684 (3 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning all. Damp and dull here at the moment, but thank god no rain (yet). Hopefully the last of the really bad weather is over.


The rain this morning has now turned to snow,hope it does'nt last


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2018)

It's bound to pick up now the Grockles are leaving.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> The rain this morning has now turned to snow,hope it does'nt last




Yuck. Sorry to hear that


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's bound to pick up now the Grockles are leaving.



 true


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2018)

Got to nip over to Instow this morning to pick up a special bottle of Gin for a best friend's 60th birthday pressie.


----------



## Paulus (3 Apr 2018)

Morning all, just been down to the Doctors for some more Neproxen for my creaking knees. Came away with forms for full blood tests including cholesterol as I haven't had bloods done in over 30 years. Blood pressure was also checked and was fine. So I'm having a mini MOT. The only downside is that I can't get a blood test appointment for two weeks, by hey ho. But on the upside, I now qualify for free prescriptions. There is always a bonus somewhere.


----------



## The Jogger (3 Apr 2018)

I turned 60 a month ago and was glad to see I now qualify for free eyesight tests as well. On the run up to it I kept getting vouchers from Boots for a free eyesight test so long as I bought some specs from them but now there is no clause.


----------



## The Jogger (3 Apr 2018)

I've now deleted my Facebook and Twitter accounts and I actually feel a sense of freedom from that. One reason being there was too much work related posts on there from ex colleagues. Now I just have to stay away from P&L on here but that is still a bit difficult.


----------



## Drago (3 Apr 2018)

Done my run, noe cooling off with a coffee before showering.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Apr 2018)

Wedding anniversary today,won't say how long but lets say you get less for life.
Lunch meal then a few people round tonight. 
Bike rides a bit erratic at the moment because of this rainy weather.

#49workingdaystogo


----------



## GM (3 Apr 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Wedding anniversary today,won't say how long but lets say you get less for life.
> Lunch meal then a few people round tonight.
> Bike rides a bit erratic at the moment because of this rainy weather.
> 
> #49workingdaystogo




Congratulations


----------



## GM (3 Apr 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, just been down to the Doctors for some more Neproxen for my creaking knees. Came away with forms for full blood tests including cholesterol as I haven't had bloods done in over 30 years. Blood pressure was also checked and was fine. So I'm having a mini MOT. The only downside is that I can't get a blood test appointment for two weeks, by hey ho. But on the upside, I now qualify for free prescriptions. There is always a bonus somewhere.




Hi Paul, have you tried the North mid. I had one there the other week, if you book on line you might get a same day appointment.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Wedding anniversary today,won't say how long but lets say you get less for life.
> Lunch meal then a few people round tonight.
> Bike rides a bit erratic at the moment because of this rainy weather.
> 
> #49workingdaystogo



Happy aniversary


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2018)

I'm sat in the Wedges Cafe at the Earlswood Plant Centre with toast and coffee. Its been an interesting ride out, showers and flooded roads, but nothing too deep.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Wedding anniversary today,won't say how long but lets say you get less for life.
> Lunch meal then a few people round tonight.
> Bike rides a bit erratic at the moment because of this rainy weather.
> 
> #49workingdaystogo




Happy anniversary.


----------



## Paulus (3 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> Hi Paul, have you tried the North mid. I had one there the other week, if you book on line you might get a same day appointment.[/QUOTE
> 
> I Can only use the Barnet/ royalfree /finchley memorial /enfield chase because the north Mid is a different health trust. None of my trust funded hospitals had any earlier appointments. Plus it had to be a fasting appointment.


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2018)

Recovering from being dragged around numerous shops this morning.
I'm in the pub.......


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2018)

^^^now theres a shock^^^^^


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2018)

The BBC lied to us this morning! It said a dry cloudy day with a stiff breeze! Between Fen End and Home I had rain, hail, torrential rain and sleet, no snow though just everything but the snow. I got home like a drowned rat, had to take off my wet overshoes, shoes and socks at the door, then go into the kitchen and do a jeans advert style strip in front of the washing machine, peeling off my wet clothes and chucking them in the machine before going upstairs for a shower and dry clothes. Good ride though, 56 miles at a 14 mph average, which is good for me, a very enjoyable ride despite the rain.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2018)

Not bad here. Sun, showers, sun, showers, but at least it isn't cold. Well done Dave.


----------



## jongooligan (3 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> The BBC lied to us this morning! It said a dry cloudy day with a stiff breeze! Between Fen End and Home I had rain, hail, torrential rain and sleet, no snow though just everything but the snow. I got home like a drowned rat, had to take off my wet overshoes, shoes and socks at the door, then go into the kitchen and do a jeans advert style strip in front of the washing machine, peeling off my wet clothes and chucking them in the machine before going upstairs for a shower and dry clothes. Good ride though, 56 miles at a 14 mph average, which is good for me, a very enjoyable ride despite the rain.



That's just about summed up my day so far except I only did 47 miles at 13.5 mph average. Most of me stayed dry but I've yet to figure out a way to stop rain running down into my shoes and pickling my feet.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Recovering from being dragged around numerous shops this morning.
> I'm in the pub.......
> 
> View attachment 402820



If often think that the major stores (Next, M&S, Dorothy Perkins.... etc), miss a trick with us men. If they just provided a little area, where we could rest, a few nuts, crisps, newspapers, a beer or two perhaps, then, I would enjoy my wife shopping, so much more


----------



## derrick (3 Apr 2018)

Had a walk down to the town for some lunch. Then popped into the local pub on the way back.Am enjoying a nice cold beer with the other half. She is on her phone and i am on mine.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2018)

jongooligan said:


> That's just about summed up my day so far except I only did 47 miles at 13.5 mph average. Most of me stayed dry but I've yet to figure out a way to stop rain running down into my shoes and pickling my feet.
> 
> View attachment 402829



In my case the water gets thrown up off the road and gets in underneath through the cleats.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> If often think that the major stores (Next, M&S, Dorothy Perkins.... etc), miss a trick with us men. If they just provided a little area, where we could rest, a few nuts, crisps, newspapers, a beer or two perhaps, then, I would enjoy my wife shopping, so much more



There's a small garden centre not far from me that had, the last time we visited, a man creche.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the Wedges Cafe at the Earlswood Plant Centre with toast and coffee. Its been an interesting ride out, showers and flooded roads, but nothing too deep.



How’s it looking these days? I used to supply their bedding plants in the dark days of employment.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2018)

Great. It’s dried up. Shopping completed for a very satisfactory £44 - budget took a hammering last week. Sausage casserole made from lots of leftovers and plenty for the freezer. Got some cycle club admin done. 

It’s dried up and 11C. Early tea and chuck the bike in the car for the Club summer training ride. I ought to ride down but I’m not sure adding a round trip of 13 miles is a plan. Even less sure I’ll keep up on the 27 mile loop which will probably average 19 ????????


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> How’s it looking these days? I used to supply their bedding plants in the dark days of employment.



Its looking good.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> Its looking good.


Pleased to hear that. They were good people.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2018)

I've woken up early. I've made a coffee. I've looked out of the window.......................................................the only sensible option is to go back to bed.


----------



## arch684 (4 Apr 2018)

Morning all. More rain and sleet


----------



## arch684 (4 Apr 2018)

I just got a text to tell me my new passport arrives today,i may be looking at holidays later


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2018)

Good morning. A pattern seemz to be happening. Rain here as well.


----------



## Paulus (4 Apr 2018)

Good morning all the clouds are building, more rain coming my way. 
I will be out on the bike today.


----------



## arch684 (4 Apr 2018)

I did some work on a friends bike last night,i will have to road test it today


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2018)

My old work buddy, he's 65 and18 months older than me , gets his state pension today and is finally going part time. I feel really sorry for him as he has been seriously ill (prostate cancer, resulting in major surgery 5 years ago and now it's come back and spread to other places). He hadn't been in the job long enough to accrue sufficient pension to retire at 60 and his wife is 5 years younger than him, so he would be 71 by the time she gets state pension. She suffers from depression and hasn't worked for years, so no works pension.
Having to work 3 days a week with all that can't be nice.
It makes me realise how fortunate I am.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> My old work buddy, he's 65 and18 months older than me , gets his state pension today and is finally going part time. I feel really sorry for him as he has been seriously ill (prostate cancer, resulting in major surgery 5 years ago and now it's come back and spread to other places). He hadn't been in the job long enough to accrue sufficient pension to retire at 60 and his wife is 5 years younger than him, so he would be 71 by the time she gets state pension. She suffers from depression and hasn't worked for years, so no works pension.
> Having to work 3 days a week with all that can't be nice.
> It makes me realise how fortunate I am.




Not good news, and it shows that even in this day and age, some people don't get to enjoy their retirement. Years ago it wasn't unusual for people to reach retirement age only to die within 12 months. After a lifetime of manual hard labour, they were just about done altogether. Sad news.


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> My old work buddy, he's 65 and18 months older than me , gets his state pension today and is finally going part time. I feel really sorry for him as he has been seriously ill (prostate cancer, resulting in major surgery 5 years ago and now it's come back and spread to other places). He hadn't been in the job long enough to accrue sufficient pension to retire at 60 and his wife is 5 years younger than him, so he would be 71 by the time she gets state pension. She suffers from depression and hasn't worked for years, so no works pension.
> Having to work 3 days a week with all that can't be nice.
> It makes me realise how fortunate I am.


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Having to work 3 days a week with all that can't be nice.
> It makes me realise how fortunate I am.



Health wise, yes, were fortunate.

Financially, fortune has nothing to do with it. We worked hard, earned our money, and saved/invested it wisely. In this regard we are well prepared, sensible and wise, not fortunate.


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Not good news, and it shows that even in this day and age, some people don't get to enjoy their retirement. Years ago it wasn't unusual for people to reach retirement age only to die within 12 months. After a lifetime of manual hard labour, they were just about done altogether. Sad news.



Yes, I remember several people at a place I worked for years ago retiring and passing away within 12 months, I remember one person passing away on his last day at work during his retirement do.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2018)

I would recommend anyone, who has the slightest possibility of retiring early, to grasp the opportunity with both hands.
If you are in a job that is either stressful or physically hard, the 5 years between 60 and 65 will probably be the toughest (and longest) of your working life.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I would recommend anyone, who has the slightest possibility of retiring early, to grasp the opportunity with both hands.
> If you are in a job that is either stressful or physically hard, the 5 years between 60 and 65 will probably be the toughest (and longest) of your working life.




I agree with that.


----------



## GM (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> My old work buddy, he's 65 and18 months older than me , gets his state pension today and is finally going part time. I feel really sorry for him as he has been seriously ill (prostate cancer, resulting in major surgery 5 years ago and now it's come back and spread to other places). He hadn't been in the job long enough to accrue sufficient pension to retire at 60 and his wife is 5 years younger than him, so he would be 71 by the time she gets state pension. She suffers from depression and hasn't worked for years, so no works pension.
> Having to work 3 days a week with all that can't be nice.
> It makes me realise how fortunate I am.



That's very sad. A bit like my dad, retired at 65 died at 66.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> That's very sad. A bit like my dad, retired at 65 died at 66.


My dad retired at 60 and had a further 28 very enjoyable years.
I aim to at least equal that.


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Health wise, yes, were fortunate.
> 
> Financially, fortune has nothing to do with it. We worked hard, earned our money, and saved/invested it wisely. In this regard we are well prepared, sensible and wise, not fortunate.



Or you were in the public sector did not have a choice in pension payments and got a return on your investments others cannot even hope for.


----------



## GM (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> My dad retired at 60 and had a further 28 very enjoyable years.
> I aim to at least equal that.




I've no doubt that a fine athletic figure of a man like you will do!


----------



## dodgy (4 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Health wise, yes, were fortunate.
> 
> Financially, fortune has nothing to do with it. We worked hard, earned our money, and saved/invested it wisely. In this regard we are well prepared, sensible and wise, not fortunate.



You keep trotting this same old thing out. The fact is you were in the Police with a gilt lined pension, stop dressing it up as if you have somehow 'cracked' early retirement.

Good luck to you, but you need a reality check.


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2018)

I aim to screw my Gold Plated Civil Service Pension ( TM, Daily Mail New Reich Publications) for longer than I paid into it.


----------



## derrick (4 Apr 2018)

dodgy said:


> You keep trotting this same old thing out. The fact is you were in the Police with a gilt lined pension, stop dressing it up as if you have somehow 'cracked' early retirement.
> 
> Good luck to you, but you need a reality check.


You don't need to have a gilt lined pension, it's all about getting it right while you are working, i left school at 13 worked all my life, retired early, and now i do what i want, when i want. never earned megger money, never had anything left to me. just hard work.


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> I aim to screw my Gold Plated Civil Service Pension ( TM, Daily Mail New Reich Publications) for longer than I paid into it.



My retired at 48 copper mate reckons he would only get about a third of the pension he gets if the money he paid in bought an annuity, he admits that he has been very lucky. I still believe that people should get what they were promised.


----------



## dodgy (4 Apr 2018)

The only person I know that managed to retire before 50 was also a policeman. New officers will never have the same opportunities to retire early. A bit like final salary schemes, we've moved on (perhaps sadly).

I also plan to retire early(ish) at 55, doing well I think, but no matter how much I saved I could never have retired at less than 50. Not without a cushy police service pension anyway!


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2018)

3 things helped me.

1. 6 figure savings. I was never one to waste it on impressing the neighbours with cars or holidays. This sum is the crucial one, without which I would still be working. Prior planning prevents pith poor pension.

2. Getting badly assaulted on duty and having my elbow smashed while protecting a lollipop lady from being assaulted herself by an irate motorist. I could have strung it along for a few more years driving a desk, and did indeed for a year or two. However, thanks to that nodder Tom Winsor I risked being financially penalised for not being a fully operational copper. Screw him, so I cashed in on the medical retirement process, which with 28 years reckonable service (including 4 from the Army) bumped me up to full pension, plus a band B injury award.

Make no mistake, if it weren't for Tom Winsor I'd still be there working, but his idea to save the Government a few quid by reducing the pay of unfit for duty officers cost them £150,000 commutation, and £19k a year on top. 'Fining' me £3000 a year from my salary for being unfit, and unfit through discharging my duty, has cost the government a small fortune. They're about as clever at saving money as the DWP, and that's their problem, not mine.

3. Both mortgages are paid off, and I get a rental income from my place oop North. It wasn't a deliberate buy to let, as I actually owned and lived in it first, but when I struggled to sell it when moving back down South again that's how it worked out. The rental income is more than Mrs D earns as a teaching assistant, although she also has her police pension.

So the pension is lovely, great, super smashing. But its my savings, lack of mortgage, lack of loans and finance, and rental income that give me what I needed to retire when the feds pushed me out. If I had to rely on that alone I'd still be a wage slave workie. The reality is that I stopped just shy of 48 because I had my own resources in place - that's a pretty good reality check, or cheque when the rent comes in every month.

@dodgy. You're right, starting salary and pension entitlements have been slashed. Now they're wondering why no one wants to join, and why those that do are a waste of oxygen. Going to get worse from next year when you must do a policing degree with no guatntee of a job at the end of it. A lot of twenty year olds realise that stacking shelves at Lidl pays better, has less hours, and you tend not to get regualry assaulted, and you can do exactly what you want in your own time. Police has always been flawed, although its had its highs and lows over time, but the state of it over the next ten years is going to be dreadful with the calibre of people its attracting.


----------



## arch684 (4 Apr 2018)

It's blowing a blizzard outside but on a happier note i have just booked my summer holiday


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2018)

I went into town. I may have bought some ice cream.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2018)

The forecast was for rain this morning and overcast all day......







20 minutes ago.


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2018)

Raining here. Was going to do some digging in the front garden, but you're more likely to catch Lord Lucan doing it than me.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Recovering from being dragged around numerous shops this morning.
> I'm in the pub.......
> 
> View attachment 402820


European(metric) approved imperial measurement.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> My old work buddy, he's 65 and18 months older than me , gets his state pension today and is finally going part time. I feel really sorry for him as he has been seriously ill (prostate cancer, resulting in major surgery 5 years ago and now it's come back and spread to other places). He hadn't been in the job long enough to accrue sufficient pension to retire at 60 and his wife is 5 years younger than him, so he would be 71 by the time she gets state pension. She suffers from depression and hasn't worked for years, so no works pension.
> Having to work 3 days a week with all that can't be nice.
> It makes me realise how fortunate I am.



I was diagnosed with early stage prostate cancer in 2012.I had an robotic prostatectomy at addenbrookes hospital in cambridge and now i have been discharged as my psa levels have always been really low since the op.
I was lucky as the tumour was still in the prostate and hadn't come out of the capsule.
I would say that if you are over fifty go and get your prostate checked out.It's a simple test either blood or the finger or both and it could be the best thing you ever done.

Dirk  i hope your mate comes through this ok.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I would recommend anyone, who has the slightest possibility of retiring early, to grasp the opportunity with both hands.
> If you are in a job that is either stressful or physically hard, the 5 years between 60 and 65 will probably be the toughest (and longest) of your working life.



I hope your friend recovers to enjoy as many later years in life as possible. 

You are so right regarding early retirement. 

I’ve been pleasantly surprised at how much cheaper it is to live when retired. I was initially concerned but it seems to work. Obviously it’s key to pay off the mortgage, without this or if renting I would be working. With careful budgeting and a willingness to spend savings on holidays we find life is exactly as we wish. By careful budgeting I don’t mean being mean but being both aware of one’s income and taking advantage of all lower cost options.

@The Central Scrutinizer as for health this is crucial. I had a heart attack 30 months ago. I’m really glad it happened, problem found and solved. Otherwise I might not be writing this. I’m a touch evangelical about men’s health these days and regularly encourage all males I know over 55 to have an annual MOT.


----------



## derrick (4 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> It's blowing a blizzard outside but on a happier note i have just booked my summer holiday


We did that on Monday. the Azores, Adventure holiday.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2018)

On less serious issues I didn’t wake up till 10.00am and then only because Mrs P started crashing around. 

Highly unusual. It’s still peeing down. A LOT. 

Going to research sound bars as I’ve been promising myself one for months.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I’ve been pleasantly surprised at how much cheaper it is to live when retired. I was initially concerned but it seems to work. Obviously it’s key to pay off the mortgage, without this or if renting I would be working. With careful budgeting and a willingness to spend savings on holidays we find life is exactly as we wish. By careful budgeting I don’t mean being mean but being both aware of one’s income and taking advantage of all lower cost options.



^^^^^^^
This is what I tell anyone who is hesitant about packing in work. If you think you might be able to, you will.


----------



## Venod (4 Apr 2018)

I am unneededly spending time and money messing about with the bike stable, stripped one and sold the frame, waiting for parcel force to deliver another frame, put one on eBay and a few facebook selling groups, bought a pair of like new TRP Spyre brake calipers for £45, striped a derailleur and ordered some Jockey wheels, stripped and cleaned some callipers, rubbed down and spray painted a seatpost, it keeps me happy.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2018)

Spent most of the morning pottering about. Took doggie on the beach. Then a little bit of tidying up in the garage, tinkering with a couple of bikes, potting out some Chilli plants.
Off for a walk down to the village in a mo to pick up a bit of shopping. It might be thirsty work as it's warmed up a bit out there.


----------



## arch684 (4 Apr 2018)

I tided up the bike room, did house work and changed the bed now i have the washing machine on and it's still snowing


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2018)

I must be getting old. Just watched the Commonwealth Games opening ceremony. Where did the England team go shopping for that get up? Matalan? Talk about scruffy.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> On less serious issues I didn’t wake up till 10.00am and then only because Mrs P started crashing around.
> 
> Highly unusual. It’s still peeing down. A LOT.
> 
> Going to research sound bars as I’ve been promising myself one for months.




I have a Sony soundbar. It cost me about £70. To be honest i hardly use it now, just now and again. I can. Plug my Galaxhy tab into it and play music.


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2018)

Late lunch. Now watching Central Intelligence on Sky Movies.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2018)

I have just seen the story that Ray Wilkins has died in hospital. Sad news. Only 61.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Apr 2018)

That's a shame R.I.P.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2018)

Who's Ray Wilkins?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Who's Ray Wilkins?



Football player. Played for Manchester United?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Apr 2018)

..........And Chelsea


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> ..........And Chelsea




I didn't know that. I was lucky to know he played for manchester.


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just seen the story that Ray Wilkins has died in hospital. Sad news. Only 61.



So sad. He was great in The Sweeney.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't know that. I was lucky to know he played for manchester.


I'd honestly never heard of him. 
No age though. RIP.


----------



## Paulus (4 Apr 2018)

He did play for England as well, 84 times. 
Sad news.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Apr 2018)

RIP Ray Wilkin worked until the end, there is a message there.


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2018)

The Jogger said:


> RIP Ray Wilkin worked until the end, there is a message there.



There certainly is, keep doing the things you enjoy.


----------



## arch684 (5 Apr 2018)

Morning all.Looks like it going to be a dry but cold day, i will get out on the bike today


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2018)

Clear blue skies, probably a bit chilly but who cares. Some wind to help dry the soil surface would be good.

Hilly training group tonight. I have to get the summer bike ready as I suffered the indignity of getting dropped on Tuesday training. Fiddled with my gloves and Garmin while stopped at roadworks traffic lights. The group set off so quickly from the back I couldn’t get on. Had to wait for the third, slower group and then got stuck on the front for 20+ miles!!! 

In other news I’ve run out of room in the woodshed which means a lot of restacking to try and make space.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2018)

Morning chaps.


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all.Looks like it going to be a dry but cold day, i will get out on the bike today


Me too.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2018)

G'day.


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> G'day.


Mornin' young 'un.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2018)

@Drago you mentioned elsewhere you’re pleased with your LG sound bar. Would you mind posting the model number? I’m looking for one and have an LG TV,


----------



## jongooligan (5 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Hilly training group tonight. I have to get the summer bike ready as I suffered the indignity of getting dropped on Tuesday training. Fiddled with my gloves and Garmin while stopped at roadworks traffic lights. The group set off so quickly from the back I couldn’t get on. Had to wait for the third, slower group and then got stuck on the front for 20+ miles!!!



Wouldn't be too hard on yourself. Wasn't that the day you had already done 50+ miles in the pouring rain?


----------



## Venod (5 Apr 2018)

Supermarket with Mrs A this morning, we have three of the Grandchildren to look after later but Mrs A can sing Wheels On The Bus to them, while I turn wheels on the bike, its looking too good a day to miss after lots of turbo of late.


----------



## jongooligan (5 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> G'day.



You watching the commonwealth games Drago?


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2018)

Good morning from a cold but sunny Coventry, I feel a bike ride coming on.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Wouldn't be too hard on yourself. Wasn't that the day you had already done 50+ miles in the pouring rain?



Thanks but sadly no!! I did once do 50 miles of hills in the morning and then turn up for training. Now that was a BIG mistake. 

I can’t remember the last time I got totally dropped even though I regularly ride with people 20+ years younger. Sticking in the front six is the trick. Not sure how long I’ll keep this up, don’t get the impression I’m a great rider just very determined.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @Drago you mentioned elsewhere you’re pleased with your LG sound bar. Would you mind posting the model number? I’m looking for one and have an LG TV,



I'm afraid I don't know the model number, although the remote says AKB73598401. Its a couple of years old now, bit has been a most excellent performer. Here is it with my 50" Toshiba.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2018)

I have a Sony soundbar. It is about 3 years old now. Cost about £70 I think. Quite a good sound.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2018)

@welsh dragon. Yep Sony is on my list.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2018)

Right time to get up!!


----------



## jongooligan (5 Apr 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Wouldn't be too hard on yourself. Wasn't that the day you had already done 50+ miles in the pouring rain?





PaulSB said:


> Thanks but sadly no!! I did once do 50 miles of hills in the morning and then turn up for training. Now that was a BIG mistake.



Huh, bit of a senior moment by me - it was dave r who got soaked the other day. Great that you can still get out with the fast group though.


----------



## arch684 (5 Apr 2018)

Bike is ready I'm ready just need to let my breakfast settle and then I'm off


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2018)

Bit of digging today. Having the driveway widened. I dont want to waste money paying someone to do every last teensy job, so I'm doing some digging myself and saving £200. If I'm still alive I'll go for a run later.


----------



## gavroche (5 Apr 2018)

The sun is shining and I am up. I was planning to do a 20 miler this morning but as we are having lunch out with brother in law and his wife just after 12, I may have to postpone the ride until this afternoon. Glad we have longer days again .


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm afraid I don't know the model number, although the remote says AKB73598401. Its a couple of years old now, bit has been a most excellent performer. Here is it with my 50" Toshiba.
> 
> View attachment 403032



That reminded me i saw an ad in the local paper the other day it read "Tv for sale £10, volume knob broken".....................I thought to myself i can't turn that down.


----------



## GM (5 Apr 2018)

Just finishing off my porridge then I'm out, 30 miler on the Bromie with daughter.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Apr 2018)

That's weird gm i've just had my porridge as well(with sultanas)and planning to get out for a ride before eleven.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2018)

45 minutes digging done. Time for a coffee.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Huh, bit of a senior moment by me - it was dave r who got soaked the other day. Great that you can still get out with the fast group though.



I've got wet feet at the moment, it was a lovely ride out but there are still some flooded sections of road about. I'm currently sat in the hatton Locks cafe with a coffee and a bacon sandwich.


----------



## arch684 (5 Apr 2018)

That was fun,a couple of showers on the way out but lovely sun on the way back


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2018)

We had a very nice hilly 15 mile ride this morning. It actually felt like a proper Spring day; sunny and clear, light breeze and birdies singing. Not that I could hear them very well over my missus's heavy breathing and swearing. I told her time and again, over the winter, that she would regret avoiding the hills.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> We had a very nice hilly 15 mile ride this morning. It actually felt like a proper Spring day; sunny and clear, light breeze and birdies singing. Not that I could hear them very well over my missus's heavy breathing and swearing. I told her time and again, over the winter, that she would regret avoiding the hills.




Your just torturing the poor woman.


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Your just torturing the poor woman.


Yep!


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2018)

Not long back after an enjoyable 51 miles in the sun. Only slight spoiler were some minor gear change issues, I've recently dropped the outer ring by a couple of teeth, 50 to 48, and I thought I'd get away without shortening the chain but it looks like I haven't, It'll change up fine but the change down is all over the place.


----------



## arch684 (5 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yep!


Brave man


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2018)

I have been cleaning the oven.


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> Brave man


I've always enjoyed pushing my luck.


----------



## arch684 (5 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been cleaning the oven.


I just hate using my oven because i know it will need cleaned


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> I just hate using my oven because i know it will need cleaned




So you eat fast food all the time?


----------



## arch684 (5 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> So you eat fast food all the time?


No way. i bought a halogen oven so easy to clean


----------



## derrick (5 Apr 2018)

Had a nice 25 mile ride to the pub in the sun, that's that big round yellow thing in the sky,
Lovely riding with the girls, but they need to take there turn on the front, But hat;s of to Vic she was the first one to the bar.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1490445983


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Apr 2018)

Nice 33 miles in the sunshine although still a bit chilly in the shadows.
Just had my dinner,homemade cottage pie (yummy) and then onto work 
Still only two months to go.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yep!



Liking your post doesn't mean in anyway i condone your actions.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Liking your post doesn't mean in anyway i condone your actions.




Yeah. Right.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2018)

Driveway dug pit, £200 saved, hands sore, back achy, but job jobbed.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2018)

My wood man has just been on the phone. We have run out of wood now. It was a looooong winter. He should start to bring wood within the next week or so.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2018)

You've even run out of morning wood?


----------



## jongooligan (5 Apr 2018)

Out this afternoon with Mrs. jg for a slow but lumpy 10 mile loop. Left her a couple of miles from home and noodled around the lanes to the W of Durham for a total of 27 miles with 2,800 ft of climbing. Proper lumpy.
Was fooled by the sunshine into getting the best bike out. Wagtail Lane and Long Edge had verge to verge floods and the roads were generally mucky from all the run off so now the best bike's mucky too. Still a fair bit of snow in the hedges and wall bottoms to melt yet.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2018)

Thats the car checked and cleaned, inside and out, it's been over a month since I cleaned the inside.


----------



## arch684 (5 Apr 2018)

Bike cleaned and lubed ready for tomorrow, with a bit of luck


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2018)

Been for a run. New trainers rubbing slightly, but I'll alternate each day with the old pair until they're broken in.


----------



## GM (5 Apr 2018)

What a lovely day it's been. A nice lazy 38 miles with daughter, now one mucky bike to wash, some of the lanes were a bit muddy and wet. Roll on tomorrows FNRttC.


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> What a lovely day it's been. A nice lazy 38 miles with daughter, now one mucky bike to wash, some of the lanes were a bit muddy and wet. Roll on tomorrows FNRttC.


Not getting that Ridgeback dirty, are you?


----------



## GM (5 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Not getting that Ridgeback dirty, are you?




Ha Ha, no it was the Bromptons turn for an outing today. The Ridgeback might will get an outing tomorrow


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2018)

Thinking about getting a Renault Zoe. £18,000 new, £5,000 at three years old with 14,000 miles. The later ones you don't rent the batteries from Renault. Don't do many miles, thinking about it. The problem is the Pension Book Special is so reliable and cheap to run I struggle with the idea of selling it just for the sake of it.


----------



## jongooligan (5 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> The problem is the Pension Book Special is so reliable and cheap to run I struggle with the idea of selling it just for the sake of it.



Sounds like you want to keep it and I guess you don't need more than one car so why put yourself through the bother of finding another one?


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2018)

True. Bother and effort is for workies.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2018)

Glorious day. Very warm in shorts and T shirt. Finally something meaningful done on the allotment. Even cut the moss.

Got the summer bike out for tonight’s ride. It felt like dancing..... beautiful. I’d forgotten how good she is.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2018)

Walking day today with our good friends and neighbours M&K. Each household takes it in turn to plan a route for the 1st and 3rd Friday of the month.

Mrs P planned this very easy one. To say it’s flat would be an exaggeration, low point 3 feet, high point 62 feet above sea level. I should get her to plan my bike rides. Forecast good, picnic packed. Depart for Glasson Dock 09.45.

Just have to drop the Cervelo in to the LBS first. Hydraulics on the discs felt a bit spongy last night and we’re heading to Yorkshire on Sunday.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2018)

Good morning. Another calm start to the day here by the looks of it. I hope you enjoy your walk @PaulSB


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2018)

Off out for a 'proper' ride this morning whilst my missus takes doggie for a walk. Think I'll do about 20 miles and 2000ft of climbing. Back for a quick shower then a walk down to the village for lunch. Might cut the lawns this afternoon if: 
1. They've dried out a bit.
2. I can be arsed.


----------



## arch684 (6 Apr 2018)

Morning all.Cloudy start but it's dry and that,s good enough


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2018)

Good moaning. Out for a run in a short while, bit otherwise no plans for the day.


----------



## Venod (6 Apr 2018)

Looks good for another ride today, yesterdays planned route was foiled by the floods.


----------



## arch684 (6 Apr 2018)

Going to see my daughter this morning before she drives down to Nottingham to watch ice hockey then i'm out on the bike


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Good moaning. Out for a run in a short while, bit otherwise no plans for the day.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## jongooligan (6 Apr 2018)

@Afnug

Knottla - a beautiful place for a ride.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Venod (6 Apr 2018)

jongooligan said:


> @Afnug
> 
> Knottla - a beautiful place for a ride.  Hope you enjoy it.



I was born in Knottla


----------



## jongooligan (6 Apr 2018)

Afnug said:


> I was born in Knottla



Used to work at the big K. Did a lot of socialising in Knottla and still got mates from there. Stand next to Knottla Nige at Elland Road every home game.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2018)

Just distributed 850kg or hardcore. Another £60 saved. The driveway man can whack it down and take it from there.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2018)

Good morning, shopping this morning and a potter round the garden this afternoon, I might even cut the lawns.


----------



## Venod (6 Apr 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Used to work at the big K



I watched them build Big K from my bedroom window as a boy, they have now demolished one of the Winding Gear Towers, it won't be long before the other is gone, it will soon be an industrial estate.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2018)

Just got back from my ride. Don't you just love a 20 mph headwind on a 2 1/2 mile Cat 3 climb! Killed my average, just under 14 mph.
Off for a quick shower, then a 3 mile round walk to the pub and back.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2018)

Digging, hardcore, run with dog, tidied up, showered, now its time to put feet up and enjoy retirement


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2018)




----------



## GM (6 Apr 2018)

Hoovering done, floors steam cleaned, Lawns mowed. Just going to give the bikes a going over and then try to get a couple of hours kip this afternoon


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Another calm start to the day here by the looks of it. I hope you enjoy your walk @PaulSB



Thank you. Knackered. 2.5 miles in we came to a small river running about two feet over the footpath bridge. Long, long detour to turn a 7 mile walk in to nearly 10.

Interesting to walk through three derelict farmyards and come to a fourth clearly thriving. The one had very obviously invested heavily while the others appear to simply give up.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2018)

Hmmmm.......... following a cock up in the food labelling department for our freezer we are currently dining on Ricattoni pasta with lamb dhansak sauce.

The “discussion” about who is responsible for the food labelling department is ongoing............

So much for “let’s grab something out of the freezer!!


----------



## DCLane (6 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm.......... following a cock up in the food labelling department for our freezer we are currently dining on Ricattoni pasta with lamb dhansak sauce.
> 
> The “discussion” about who is responsible for the food labelling department is ongoing............
> 
> So much for “let’s grab something out of the freezer!!



And the problem is? If my 13yo cooks dinner it's always a surprise. Scampi with burgers and turkey escalopes on spaghetti yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Driveway dug pit, £200 saved, hands sore, back achy, but job jobbed.


Who'd you bump off?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2018)

Good morning folks. A horrible day here. Dull and raining.


----------



## screenman (7 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. A horrible day here. Dull and raining.



I am lucky, in that it is never dull here. got to fill every minute you can doing things that make you shine. Off to Spoons and then spending the day buying nice things for my loved one.


----------



## arch684 (7 Apr 2018)

Morning all. cloudy here and the rain will soon be here


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm.......... following a cock up in the food labelling department for our freezer we are currently dining on Ricattoni pasta with lamb dhansak sauce.
> 
> The “discussion” about who is responsible for the food labelling department is ongoing............
> 
> So much for “let’s grab something out of the freezer!!




Discussion.... fault.....

From your name, you are a man, it is your fault, just accept it!


----------



## Venod (7 Apr 2018)

Thursdays ride was thwarted by the flooding River Wharf, so was yesterdays, the Trans Pennine Trail was impassable at Topham Ferry flooded River Went.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Apr 2018)

Good Morning all 

Weather forecast is a few light showers and dryer by this afternoon in my neck of the woods.
Desperately need to cut the grass and also try and get a bike ride in.

#onsaturdaysiamretiredto!


----------



## arch684 (7 Apr 2018)

Looks like it's clearing up,i will get out on the bike then walk the dog


----------



## GM (7 Apr 2018)

Back to bed for me, totally wacked, 85 miles for me last night


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> Back to bed for me, totally wacked, 85 miles for me last night



Well Done


----------



## GM (7 Apr 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Well Done




Thanks!, back in the world of living now, tucking into a bowl of porridge


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Apr 2018)

Everything accomplished today.
Managed to cut the grass followed by 41 mile bike ride.
Couple of glasses of red wine tonight with mrs CS should finish the day off nicely.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2018)

Lazy pensioner today!
I was going to give the car a thorough clean but it was drizzling and manky this morning and I couldn't be arsed. So I dropped it in at the valeters instead, while we went shopping.


----------



## arch684 (7 Apr 2018)

My normal Saturday doe's not involve cycling usually out for lunch/pub and a bit of shopping.Today i went out on the bike then walked the dog,i think i prefer my usual Saturday


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2018)

Good morning folks. I may be doing some shopping this morning.


----------



## screenman (8 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. I may be doing some shopping this morning.



You do know it is Tuesday today, I thought shopping day was Friday for pensioners.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> You do know it is Tuesday today, I thought shopping day was Friday for pensioners.




Do be quiet you. . Mr WD wants to do the shopping today. I on the other hand do not.


----------



## arch684 (8 Apr 2018)

Morning all.Lazy Sunday for me


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2018)

Off for a ride into Barnstaple this morning to get a bit of shopping. Will most likely be doing the Grockle slalom on the way back.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2018)

I must say that Hagen Das do a very moreish salted caramel ice cream. I might treat myself if we do go shopping.


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2018)

Good morning, son and granddaughter are here this morning, I might be doing some odd jobs outside later, and then I'm watching the F1 race.


----------



## Venod (8 Apr 2018)

Nursing a hangover this morning, was out with mate and his wife last night, I have known him for fifty years and he is still in training for the all England drinking team and keen to train any new recruits.


----------



## screenman (8 Apr 2018)

Bits and bobs this morning, then over to eldest this afternoon to watch a bit of cycling.


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2018)

My Good Ladies big doll got brought downstairs this morning, our Granddaughter still isn't keen on it.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2018)

Just back from shopping. Beautiful day here, perfect for getting out on my bike, but i have to pick one of my grandchildren up from work so no can do.


----------



## jongooligan (8 Apr 2018)

20+ miles on the tandem today. First outing for it this year. It's amazing how it turns motorist's scowls to smiles and we never get close passes when we're riding the tandem.
Quote of the day, 'Eee look fatha, a doubla!', said in a broad geordie accent.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2018)

Phew!! Over to Settle today with the club. 85 miles, 4760 feet, average 15.3. Got the summer bike out and feeling very happy to be back on her. Kept up well, even on the 25mph stretches when others were calling “knock one off!”

Lots of incidents. In the middle of nowhere encountered farmer on buggy type vehicle. Clearly angry he drove at some of our guys, clipping and smashing a rear mech - that’s close!! Another rider had a rear mech failure which flew in to his wheel. Messy.

In the cafe a lady thought we were too noisy. She said she understood the Adrenalin was flowing etc. but we should be more considerate. That’s the short version. It was quite an interesting situation. We were 15 men aged 30ish to 71 none of whom would dream of bad behaviour.

One of the joys of being Club Sec is you have to go in to full scale diplomacy mode while enjoying beans on brown with poached egg followed by flapjack.


----------



## derrick (8 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Phew!! Over to Settle today with the club. 85 miles, 4760 feet, average 15.3. Got the summer bike out and feeling very happy to be back on her. Kept up well, even on the 25mph stretches when others were calling “knock one off!”
> 
> Lots of incidents. In the middle of nowhere encountered farmer on buggy type vehicle. Clearly angry he drove at some of our guys, clipping and smashing a rear mech - that’s close!! Another rider had a rear mech failure which flew in to his wheel. Messy.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2018)

It’s gonna be a bright, bright, bright.....bright sun-shiny day.

All together now.

Light frost but looks set for the day. Must get me whites on and out on the line.


----------



## arch684 (9 Apr 2018)

Morning all.Busy day, things to do places to go and the weather looks fine


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2018)

Good morning. Really misty here. Might be promising later on.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2018)

Got to nip down to the caravan first thing, just to check tyre pressures, as we are off on Wednesday down to Salcombe for a week. Managed to get the lawns cut yesterday, so they'll be OK for a week or two.
Got to take the car in for its MOT this morning at 11.30. Probably have a walk and do a bit of shopping while waiting for it to be done.


----------



## gavroche (9 Apr 2018)

Morning all. Nice and sunny here today. Back to school but starting my 4 day week ( my choice) so not so bad and looking forward to long week ends.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2018)

Things can only get better......

White wash completed, hung out, pushed the line up with pole..........ping!! Washing on ground, line dangling from poles.

Install new line (I’d prefer not to discuss how a household has a spare new washing line) and washing rehung. Much to amusement of, now former, “good friend and neighbour”


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> It’s gonna be a bright, bright, bright.....bright sun-shiny day.
> 
> All together now.
> 
> Light frost but looks set for the day. Must get me whites on and out on the line.



Its misty and murky here this morning, if I go out now I'll need radar


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2018)

Late night last night. Tired.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2018)

Brilliant day 2k swim in 38 minutes, that will do for this old geezer, currently enjoying listening to the birds singing in the Wolds. Life is a gift, enjoy every moment that you can.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2018)

Planet Rock are playing the entire album Led Zeppelin IV uninterrupted at 2300hrs, so I'll retire to the Man Shed with a beer and enjoy that.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Planet Rock are playing the entire album Led Zeppelin IV uninterrupted at 2300hrs, so I'll retire to the Man Shed with a beer and enjoy that.



Can it get any better.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Can it get any better.


Led Zep 1 & 2 ..........


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Apr 2018)

I saw them at earls court in 1975 also my brother who lives in sydney saw robert plant and his band play last month and said the guy can still hit the notes.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I saw them at earls court in 1975 also my brother who lives in sydney saw robert plant and his band play last month and said the guy can still hit the notes.


I've had a pint or two with John Bonham many years ago.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2018)

I bided my time this morning waiting for the fog to clear by doing houseworky type stuff. By 11 am, the sun was shining, so off i went for a 12 mile bimble. Beautiful weather here today.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I bided my time this morning waiting for the fog to clear by doing houseworky type stuff. By 11 am, the sun was shining, so off i went for a 12 mile bimble. Beautiful weather here today.
> 
> View attachment 403648


Looks almost as nice as Devon.......


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Looks almost as nice as Devon.......




Nicer. . No traffic whatsoever here.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Nicer. . No traffic whatsoever here.


We've got better weather.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> We've got better weather.




. But a gazillion more people swarming all over the place.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2018)

Mondays are great. We get to reclaim the World from the Workies.


----------



## GM (9 Apr 2018)

Horrible damp wet day here. High light of the day so far a trip to Costco, it can only get better.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> . But a gazillion more people swarming all over the place.


Only at holiday times.


----------



## gavroche (9 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Looks almost as nice as Devon.......


I bet the roads have a better surface than the ones in Devon.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2018)

gavroche said:


> I bet the roads have a better surface than the ones in Devon.


That wouldn't be difficult.....


----------



## Paulus (9 Apr 2018)

I will soon be a bonafide member of this exclusive group in 6 days time. My last working day will be on Saturday. 4 more working shifts to do.
I am looking forward to the next phase of my life.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2018)

Paulus said:


> I will soon be a bonafide member of this exclusive group in 6 days time. My last working day will be on Saturday. 4 more working shifts to do.
> I am looking forward to the next phase of my life.




Well done.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2018)

Paulus said:


> I will soon be a bonafide member of this exclusive group in 6 days time. My last working day will be on Saturday. 4 more working shifts to do.
> I am looking forward to the next phase of my life.


You won't regret it. Work will soon be a distant memory and you will wonder how you ever managed to do it. I have never been more contented or relaxed than I am now.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2018)

Paulus said:


> I will soon be a bonafide member of this exclusive group in 6 days time. My last working day will be on Saturday. 4 more working shifts to do.
> I am looking forward to the next phase of my life.



I hope you enjoy it as much as you seem to be looking forward to it.


----------



## jongooligan (9 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Mondays are great. We get to reclaim the World from the Workies.



Wish it were so. Went for a ride down to Thorpe Thewles and it was as busy as an ant's nest. Didn't realise the bairns are still on holiday here.

Strange weather day. It was so cold when I set off I contemplated stopping somewhere to buy some gloves. But when I left the caff at Thorpe Thewles it was so warm that I had to strip down to my shorts and undershirt for the ride home. Came back up the old railway to Haswell and by heck it's challenging. There are sections that will rattle the teeth out of your head, sections where you could drown in mud and some of the most disgusting fly tipping you'll ever see. Not recommended.


----------



## Paulus (9 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> I hope you enjoy it as much as you seem to be looking forward to it.


I have loads of plans in place. I am very confident there will never be a day when I wake up and think "what am I going to do today"


----------



## arch684 (9 Apr 2018)

Paulus said:


> I have loads of plans in place. I am very confident there will never be a day when I wake up and think "what am I going to do today"


Better to think what am i going to do first


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2018)

Paulus said:


> I have loads of plans in place. I am very confident there will never be a day when I wake up and think "what am I going to do today"



My brother was the same but because he had so much time he kept putting his plans off, now he is to old to do them and regrets it. Do not put off to tomorrow that what you can do today.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Do not put off to tomorrow that what you can do today.



Unless its work.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Unless its work.



Unless of course you enjoy it.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Unless of course you enjoy it.



Bleh.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2018)

Here is a question, Dirk for instance like being in the pub having a beer now if he got paid for doing that would it be work and should he pack it in?I

I think there is a difference between those that had jobs or were employed and those like me who get a real buzz out of what I do.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2018)

Show me a job where I get paid to go to a pub and sup free beer and I'll get my application submitted yesterday.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Show me a job where I get paid to go to a pub and sup free beer and I'll get my application submitted yesterday.



See, you had the wrong job all those years.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Here is a question, Dirk for instance like being in the pub having a beer now if he got paid for doing that would it be work and should he pack it in?


I do get paid for it............it's called a pension.


----------



## derrick (9 Apr 2018)

Some times i have to make a big effort to go to the pub











No sorry i have to make a big effort to leave the pub. Thats more like it.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I do get paid for it............it's called a pension.[/QUOTE
> 
> The point being, fixing dents is far more fun than being in the pub.


----------



## Venod (9 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> think there is a difference between those that had jobs or were employed and those like me who get a real buzz out of what I do



But the big test is, would you do it if you didn't get paid for it.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2018)

The only thing better than being in the pub is being in the pub with Carol Vorderman sat on my lap.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2018)

Talking of Carol Vorderman, what the hell has she done to her face?


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> The point being, fixing dents is far more fun than being in the pub.


Jeez......you must have some really crap pubs around your way.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> The only thing better than being in the pub is being in the pub with Carol Vorderman sat on my lap.


You spelled 'face' wrong......


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> You spelled 'face' wrong......


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2018)

Afnug said:


> But the big test is, would you do it if you didn't get paid for it.



I have done lots of time, if you or anyone else in this section popped around with a dent or a chip I would enjoy giving my labours away free. But and a big but, I enjoy the buzz of making money as much as Dirk maybe enjoys being in a pub.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Jeez......you must have some really crap pubs around your way.



We do.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Show me a job where I get paid to go to a pub and sup free beer and I'll get my application submitted yesterday.


 Mystery Shopper


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Mystery Shopper



No pension with that job I expect.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2018)

I'd want a lot more than they're paying to eat or drink in Wetherspoons.

My job is Search and Rescue, and I do it for free.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> No pension with that job I expect.


That wasn't part of what was asked for.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> I'd want a lot more than they're paying to eat or drink in Wetherspoons.
> 
> My job is Search and Rescue, and I do it for free.



Why is that?


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2018)

Because if I didn't do it someone less good at it than me would be doing it, and that would never do.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> I'd want a lot more than they're paying to eat or drink in Wetherspoons.
> 
> My job is Search and Rescue, and I do it for free.


There's more than just them. T'was just showing you a job where you get paid for drinking, in a pub.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Because if I didn't do it someone less good at it than me would be doing it, and that would never do.




I was asking about the spoons bit. Our of interest if they made the SARS job a paying one would you pack it in?


----------



## derrick (9 Apr 2018)

Rucksack all packed, bike all serviced, Meeting Dom in our local Weatherspoons for breakfast in the morning, then a ride down to Newhaven, onto the ferry to Dieppe, then full steam ahead to Paris. Looking forward to a few beers in Paris. do the French have weatherspoons pub?
Am sure we will find a nice bar somewhere. weather could be okay, possibly a few light showers, Possible trip to the Moulin Rouge. A night in a B&B, Ride back to Dieppe, across to Newhaven then a train back to London. Love the retirement lark.


----------



## Venod (9 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> Rucksack all packed, bike all serviced, Meeting Dom in our local Weatherspoons for breakfast in the morning, then a ride down to Newhaven, onto the ferry to Dieppe, then full steam ahead to Paris. Looking forward to a few beers in Paris. do the French have weatherspoons pub?
> Am sure we will find a nice bar somewhere. weather could be okay, possibly a few light showers, Possible trip to the Moulin Rouge. A night in a B&B, Ride back to Dieppe, across to Newhaven then a train back to London. Love the retirement lark.



Some clubmates are on the way back from Paris, they set of last Friday from Pontefract, they had a headwind and flooded roads on the way to Dover, they rode into Paris on Saturday, some of them ran the Paris Marathon, they rode back to Calais today and ride home from Dover tommorow, they have raised £10,000 + for Macmillan nurses.

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/chris-strutt3


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> Rucksack all packed, bike all serviced, Meeting Dom in our local Weatherspoons for breakfast in the morning, then a ride down to Newhaven, onto the ferry to Dieppe, then full steam ahead to Paris. Looking forward to a few beers in Paris. *do the French have weatherspoons pub?*
> Am sure we will find a nice bar somewhere. weather could be okay, possibly a few light showers, Possible trip to the Moulin Rouge. A night in a B&B, Ride back to Dieppe, across to Newhaven then a train back to London. Love the retirement lark.


The Frog & Rosbif
116 rue Saint-Denis
75002 Paris
France
Phone 01 42 36 34 73


----------



## screenman (10 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> Rucksack all packed, bike all serviced, Meeting Dom in our local Weatherspoons for breakfast in the morning, then a ride down to Newhaven, onto the ferry to Dieppe, then full steam ahead to Paris. Looking forward to a few beers in Paris. do the French have weatherspoons pub?
> Am sure we will find a nice bar somewhere. weather could be okay, possibly a few light showers, Possible trip to the Moulin Rouge. A night in a B&B, Ride back to Dieppe, across to Newhaven then a train back to London. Love the retirement lark.



You do not have to be retired to do something like that though. Have a good time.


----------



## The Jogger (10 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> You do not have to be retired to do something like that though. Have a good time.


No, but it helps......


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2018)

Woke up early - bugger!
Raining - bugger!
Forecast for 6.00pm training ride is OK - hurrah 

I shall finish my tea and attempt to sleep some more.


----------



## arch684 (10 Apr 2018)

Morning all.Rain and strong wind here,looks like it will be a house work day for me


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2018)

Morning folks. Awake at the crack of dawn, but at least i can have a snooze this afternoon of i want . Dull, and rain here.


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2018)

Morning all 
Woke up to a grey morning. The back garden looks like the everglades with extra water. Time for a cup of tea and then out with the dog over the swamp that is the local fields.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2018)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YZUE4_PtOk0


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all
> Woke up to a grey morning. The back garden looks like the everglades with extra water.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Awake at the crack of dawn, but at least i can have a snooze this afternoon of i want . Dull, and rain here.



My thoughts exactly. Going to prepare tonight’s tea now, get on with stuff, snooze about 3.30 to 4.15, early tea and off to training. 

Not too bad even if it is wet and windy.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2018)

I'm beginning to think Waterworld was a documentary.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm beginning to think Waterworld was a documentary.




Only just begining to think that?


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2018)

Hhmmm. Hayabusa for sale locally. What would Mrs D say if it came home with me?


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2018)

Doggie woke us up twice in the night wanting to go out and do doggie stuff.
Finally settled down at about 3am.
We didn't wake up then until 0850, so we're about an hour and a half behind now. Still, we haven't got to go to work, so it matters not a jot.


----------



## screenman (10 Apr 2018)

Brilliant day here, life is buzzing. Keep smiling everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Hhmmm. Hayabusa for sale locally. What would Mrs D say if it came home with me?


Had to Google this - I thought it was going to be a craft beer


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2018)

I've got 40 pints of the oirish coca cola brewing in the shed as we speak


----------



## screenman (10 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Hhmmm. Hayabusa for sale locally. What would Mrs D say if it came home with me?




My wife would be pleased that I got around to spending on myself, I am not one for doing that often.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2018)

I do it rarely. I don't like to splurge, and I don't like to eat into capital.


----------



## screenman (10 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> I do it rarely. I don't like to splurge, and I don't like to eat into capital.



Capital is easy to top back up, must admit I did fancy a busa for a while but I knew it would not last long before I got fed up with it. I still miss the little beemer a bit but not enough to dash out and buy one.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> I've got 40 pints of the oirish coca cola brewing in the shed as we speak



Still


----------



## derrick (10 Apr 2018)

First leg done. We made it to the Weatherspoons.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2018)

I've just got up!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Apr 2018)

Was going out for a bike ride but i have left it too late as i have got to go to work late afternoonCannot wait till i retire so i won't have this scenario.
43 Working days left.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Capital is easy to top back up, must admit I did fancy a busa for a while but I knew it would not last long before I got fed up with it. I still miss the little beemer a bit but not enough to dash out and buy one.



Where possible I prefer to divert a small proportion of income each month until I have what I need. If I absolutely have to I'd dip into my capital, bit where humanly possible I strive to have more capital each month than the one before, even if its only a fiver.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm beginning to think Waterworld was a documentary.



There are people about who think that the story of Noah was a prediction.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Where possible I prefer to divert a small proportion of income each month until I have what I need. If I absolutely have to I'd dip into my capital, bit where humanly possible I strive to have more capital each month than the one before, even if its only a fiver.



I am a boringly organised person, money wise. I have a budget for everything, including "savings" (ie building more capital). My budgeting even includes a budget for having the occasional "splurge". It would appear that not one of my six offspring have inherited these genes and/or learned anything from my spreadsheet fixation!


----------



## jongooligan (10 Apr 2018)

Only just got up. Spent the morning in bed reading The Lie by Helen Dunsmore. Excellent writng - mebbe her best.

Chucking it down so housework and turbo trainer for what's left of the day.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> I am a boringly organised person, money wise. I have a budget for everything, including "savings" (ie building more capital). My budgeting even includes a budget for having the occasional "splurge". It would appear that not one of my six offspring have inherited these genes and/or learned anything from my spreadsheet fixation!



My Mum beat it into me! Ironically, she never seems to have taken her own advice, and while she's not a pauper she lives on a very tight income. 

Contrast that with my Dad. He was never reckless with cash, but unlike me he never objected to a car loan etc. He's just sold his share in one of his companies for £6 million, so he did OK.


----------



## pjd57 (10 Apr 2018)

I done my entire week's work this morning.
5 hours to visit 2 people at their houses.
Second one was out . Finished by 12, paid till 2, and I go on my bike ( 20p per mile) .
It's a hard job etc.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> My Mum beat it into me! Ironically, she never seems to have taken her own advice, and while she's not a pauper she lives on a very tight income.
> 
> Contrast that with my Dad. He was never reckless with cash, but unlike me he never objected to a car loan etc. He's just sold his share in one of his companies for £6 million, so he did OK.



I was not always so "organised". But Mrs @BoldonLad Mk1 was a money disaster / pit, once extricated from that situation, I vowed never to be in such a mess again!


----------



## numbnuts (10 Apr 2018)

I had a diabetic eye screening examination at 14:00 today and still can't see very well


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I had a diabetic eye screening examination at 14:00 today and still can't see very well


Stings don't it?


----------



## GM (10 Apr 2018)

Had to drop the boy and dog off round my daughters flat in Hackney this afternoon. All very well until I got caught in the rush hour traffic on the way back with all the workies. That's one thing I certainly don't miss.


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2018)

Thinking of Dirk, I had a few pints in my local at lunchtime .


----------



## numbnuts (10 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Stings don't it?


Yes is does


----------



## screenman (10 Apr 2018)

What a fantastic day I have had, filled full and fulfilled I hope yours is the same.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2018)

I've done absolutely nothing at all today and enjoyed every moment of it.


----------



## arch684 (10 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> What a fantastic day I have had, filled full and fulfilled I hope yours is the same.


Glad you have had a good day,the horizontal rain and strong wind kept me in most of the day


----------



## screenman (10 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've done absolutely nothing at all today and enjoyed every moment of it.



Although I liked your post and I am happy you enjoyed your day that sounds like hell to me.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2018)

Good morning. A calm day be the looks of it. Now idea what i am doing today ( i am glad to say). Enjoy your day peeps.


----------



## screenman (11 Apr 2018)

My fantastic wife's birthday today and we have a long and fun filled day ahead.


----------



## arch684 (11 Apr 2018)

Morning all.The weather is much better today. Will get out on the bike today


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> My fantastic wife's birthday today and we have a long and fun filled day ahead.





Congratulations to Mrs S on her birthday.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2018)

Hitching the caravan up at 10 am this morning, then off across the county to just outside Salcombe for a week of chill out fun.


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> My fantastic wife's birthday today and we have a long and fun filled day ahead.



Happy Birthday to your good lady


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all.The weather is much better today. Will get out on the bike today



Good morning, another wet day here, I might be driving to the club later on, its only a ten minute walk down the road, but not in the rain.


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2018)

Will. It. Ever. Stop. Raining?


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Will. It. Ever. Stop. Raining?



If makes you feel any better, it is p****ing down here in St Tropez too, and, has been for the past two days. A distinct shortage of topless young ladies on the beach!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Will. It. Ever. Stop. Raining?




Welcome to my world.....​


----------



## numbnuts (11 Apr 2018)

I'm off doggie/house sitting for a week


----------



## jongooligan (11 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Will. It. Ever. Stop. Raining?


----------



## GM (11 Apr 2018)

jongooligan said:


> View attachment 403827




Looking good. Right gang, all up to Chester Le Street next week


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Will. It. Ever. Stop. Raining?



Gorgeous here in Salcombe.


----------



## arch684 (11 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Gorgeous here in Salcombe.
> 
> View attachment 403847


Lucky you,It's dry but cloudy here and it's cold.Was out on the bike earlier and was glad to get into a warm shower


----------



## Paulus (11 Apr 2018)

Dull, grey and cool here in North London.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> Lucky you,It's dry but cloudy here and it's cold.Was out on the bike earlier and was glad to get into a warm shower


Got here about an hour ago. All set up and enjoying lunch now. Towed down some 'interesting' lanes. Blimmin' good job there was nothing coming the other way at times!


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2018)

Well that didn't go according to plan!  We were originally going to the Cafe round the corner, Roland Ave, for lunch and then walking down the club, Beacon Rd, but when we got there the cafe was closed. So we thought we'd hop on the bus and use Live Laugh and Love Food on Beake Ave then hop on the bus back to the first cafe and walk to the club, which was fine until we came out the cafe and the bus was late, so my good Lady had to stay on the bus all the way to the terminal and I had to hop off the stop before and scoot home to get the car and pick up my Good Lady from the terminal to drive to the club, we'd have arrived too late otherwise.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Will. It. Ever. Stop. Raining?


That's the sort of question you should never ask.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Apr 2018)

Not too bad in doggie sitting land  
didn't start very well as I couldn't get the wifi to work, but OK now, 
just off for a walk in the wood with the dogs.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Not too bad in doggie sitting land
> didn't start very well as I couldn't get the wifi to work, but OK now,
> just off for a walk in the wood with the dogs.


We've got no WiFi on this CL site and my Rangemaster can't find any free WiFi available within 5 km. Good job I've got plenty of data left on my phone and a stockpile of paperbacks to get through.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2018)

Just how we like it; the only ones on site this week.





Looking over the Kingsbridge estuary towards West Charleton.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2018)

The weather herw is going to warm up from Sunday onwards.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather herw is going to warm up from Sunday onwards.


And you believe the weather forecasters?


----------



## arch684 (11 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather herw is going to warm up from Sunday onwards.


That only means the rain will be warm


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> That only means the rain will be warm




And your point is caller?


----------



## arch684 (11 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> And your point is caller?


Point is, it's Wales expect rain


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> Point is, it's Wales expect rain




You CAN have too much of a good thing sometimes you know.


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2018)

Mountain bike ride with a chum tomorrow. It'll doubtless end in a pub.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Mountain bike ride with a chum tomorrow. It'll doubtless end in a pub.


Shocking!


----------



## screenman (11 Apr 2018)

Phew! That was one great day with perfect company.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2018)

There's an echo in 'ere.


----------



## screenman (11 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> There's an echo in 'ere.



Where?


----------



## arch684 (12 Apr 2018)

Morning all.Dry but dull here and rain forecast for later,a trip to Lidl later.


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2018)

Off out MTBing around Silverstone this morning. Hoping I don't get so muddy that the pub won't let us in.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2018)

Good morning folks. Another bleh day here today. Oh well. I hope you enjoy your day chaps.


----------



## arch684 (12 Apr 2018)

I'm going to a rock n roll show tonight,tributes to Elvis,Gene Vincent,Gerry lee Lewis,Buddy Hollie etc.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Another bleh day here today. Oh well. I hope you enjoy your day chaps.



Well, you will be pleased to hear that, in St Tropez, we have moved on from torrential rain, to, thunder, lightning, hailstones, and more torrential rain. Still no topless beauties on the beach.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> Well, you will be pleased to hear that, in St Tropez, we have moved on from torrential rain, to, thunder, lightning, hailstones, and more torrential rain. Still no topless beauties on the beach.




Oh dear. Never mind. Shame about the topless beauties i'm sure.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> Well, you will be pleased to hear that, in St Tropez, we have moved on from torrential rain, to, thunder, lightning, hailstones, and more torrential rain. Still no topless beauties on the beach.


It's a pleasant morning here in South Devon. A light breeze, fairly high cloud and a bit of mist hanging around the estuary. Looks like it will turn out to be a nice day.
Off into Salcombe this morning then on to Bolberry for a walk.


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2018)

Foggy and damp looking here. Or my cataracts are getting worse, I don't know which.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2018)

Online the BBC weather is forecasting a dry and cloudy day, outside its piddling down, the weather on the TV says showers.  I suspect this mornings bike ride might be cancelled.


----------



## GM (12 Apr 2018)

Had my lie in this morning, having my brother stopping over the last couple of days meant I had to get up at silly o'clock to drop him off at the tube station each morning, as he's a workie.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's a pleasant morning here in South Devon. A light breeze, fairly high cloud and a bit of mist hanging around the estuary. Looks like it will turn out to be a nice day.
> Off into Salcombe this morning then on to Bolberry for a walk.



You did not HAVE to tell me that! 

No doubt, it is warmer than Greece too? 

Enjoy!


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2018)

The sun has now come out and it's verging on T shirt and shorts weather........


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> The sun has now come out and it's verging on T shirt and shorts weather........



Yes, well can you just go an get a tan, please, QUIETLY!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2018)

Dull overcast and the weather station is saying 11 here not too sure if thats 11 inches of rain !!!
The dogs have been for their walk and I've picked up their sh1t


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Apr 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Dull overcast and the weather station is saying 11 here not too sure if thats 11 inches of rain !!!
> The dogs have been for their walk and I've picked up their sh1t



Now, that is what I wanted to hear @Dirk


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2018)

I'm in the pub......


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub......
> 
> View attachment 403938




What a surprise


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2018)

Well the rain finally stopped at dinner time leaving a damp misty murky afternoon. So I got my gear on, grabbed my bike and headed out for Middleton Hall, it was cold and the lanes were awash with mud, water and assorted debris, but I got 42 miles in, they weren't the nicest miles I've done but it was nice to get out.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2018)

Good morning. Cold and very misty again today.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2018)

It’s hammering down - again. This is not what I planned for my retirement!  Have bailed out of today’s Friday Fry Up Ride. 

It has been a decent few days though. Tuesday managed to hold on to the seriously fast guys for 10 miles at 21.4avg. Dropped off for last 16 to get avg of 18.5. Defeated by a small incline so next week’s target is to beat that.

A lady who worked for me years ago, and became a good friend rather than colleague, has tracked me down. Meeting for lunch soon. Feel good about that.

Wednesday was an unplanned walk and birthday lunch with friends

Today it looks like household admin followed by early evening meal with youngest boy and his partner. Have to find car insurance and, wait for it, drum roll .......... begin researching the trip we have decided to make to Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos. Yeah!!!


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2018)

Bit overcast in Salcombe this morning but no rain forecast today and it looks like it should a brighten up a bit later. Nipping into Kingsbridge this morning and might take a boat trip down the estuary for lunch in Salcombe. Then again, we might end up doing something entirely different.


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2018)

Dull and dreary here, much like the life of the average workie!


----------



## gavroche (13 Apr 2018)

Off to Bangor today to an address that hopefully can make bespoke stainless steel splashbacks. Then buy a new shirt to replace the ink stained one and lunch somewhere. Bike ride booked with my stepson tomorrow morning, weather permitting.


----------



## GM (13 Apr 2018)

Absolutely fuming with rage yesterday evening. Daughter had 2 bank debit cards stolen by two fake under cover cops, arrrrrggggg!
lucky she managed to phone the banks to get them cancelled.

In other news it's a dog walking morning, and a bit of gardening this afternoon.


----------



## screenman (13 Apr 2018)

Really nice hard swim now enjoying a coffee, respraying some old brown filing cabinets today to match the new office colour. Back to the gym for 90 minutes this evening.


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2018)

Today I was hoping to cut the grass, clear the gutters and clean the windows. Thanks to Michael Fish and his mates that ain't blummen happening.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2018)

It looks like we had an uninvited guest last night, I've just had to brush slug trails off the carpet,  Its got to be bad, its to wet for the slugs outside and they're coming indoors.  In other news its dull grey and wet here this morning, but a heatwave is forecast for next week.


----------



## Venod (13 Apr 2018)

Shocking week weather wise in West Yorkshire, so I have been fettling bikes, sold a frame and a bike, bought a new frame, built up new frame into a bike, hope to get out for a test ride later if it ever stops raining, bought some rims from Planet X at a good price, bought some hubs of eBay, just waiting for the hubs and I will measure them up and have a trip up to Spa Cycles for some spokes, then some fun wheel building.

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/RIPACL25/pacenti-cl25-rim


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2018)

@Afnug that is a very impressive good week


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2018)

Not very impressive here i am afraid. Cold, misty and miserable day for us. I may have to veg out and watch a movie or 3. Copious quantities of coffee may also have to be consumed.


----------



## The Jogger (13 Apr 2018)

Heading out to buy a cheapo printer for the Casa and a DVD player as we can't always get quick enough internet to watch the telly over there.

We have Spanish satellite with our internet package, pero...........


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2018)

BT have been doing something to one of the telephone poles. Whatever it is, it hasn't made my bloody internet go any faster.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> BT have been doing something to one of the telephone poles. Whatever it is, it hasn't made my bloody internet go any faster.


Here in dogging sitting land the tinternet is very slow  , can't even watch you tube back home I have 100mbps


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Here in dogging sitting land the tinternet is very slow  , can't even watch you tube back home I have 100mbps




We are lucky to get 5mbs here and that is a good day.  at the moment, it is a massive 4.35mbs.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> BT have been doing something to one of the telephone poles. Whatever it is, it hasn't made my bloody internet go any faster.



I've got to have words with First Utility, my internet is slower than a tortoise on tranqulizers, I tried to watch a film last night but gave up it was stuttering that badly.


----------



## screenman (13 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Dull and dreary here, much like the life of the average workie!



Brilliant sunshine and no moaning here.


----------



## derrick (13 Apr 2018)

I am back. need a couple of days out the saddle. it's been a hard couple of days.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1500731672
https://www.strava.com/activities/1502923690
https://www.strava.com/activities/1505122735


----------



## arch684 (13 Apr 2018)

Feeling a bit rough today,did'nt get home until after 3 but it was a great night


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2018)

Watching Alien Covenant on Sky Premiere.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Watching Alien Covenant on Sky Premiere.




Spooky. So am I.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2018)

Woo Hoo - car insurance down by £93 on like for like quote. Just six days to go before I can actually purchase it. Off to look at sound bars, again(!), Tescos (grrrr) and hunt down yellow stickers in Booths (please!!!)


----------



## iandg (13 Apr 2018)




----------



## GM (13 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> I am back. need a couple of days out the saddle. it's been a hard couple of days.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1500731672
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1502923690
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1505122735





Chapeau


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Spooky. So am I.


Not in the same place!!


----------



## roadrash (13 Apr 2018)

have @welsh dragon and @Drago ever been seen in the same room


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2018)

I'm in the pub.....


----------



## roadrash (13 Apr 2018)

^^^^^In the words of tom jones.....its not unusual^^^^


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> have @welsh dragon and @Drago ever been seen in the same room




He definitey isn't in my living room.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> He definitey isn't in my living room.



Yeah, that is what YOU say, but, how do WE know that?


----------



## arch684 (13 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub.....
> 
> View attachment 404085


I was starting to feel better until i saw this pint


----------



## The Jogger (13 Apr 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Here in dogging sitting land the tinternet is very slow  , can't even watch you tube back home I have 100mbps


Dogging and you tube in the one sentence, I see


----------



## Venod (13 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> I tried to watch a film last night but gave up it was stuttering that badly.



Was it The Kings Speech ?


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2018)

Afnug said:


> Was it The Kings Speech ?



 It was Hostiles, very violent but very good.


----------



## derrick (13 Apr 2018)




----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2018)

RESULT! 

Hit Booths just as yellow sticker man was filling the shelf. 60 seconds afterwards Paul departs, the shelf now empty, with the basics of 16 meals for two - £21.40!! Just add veggies.


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> RESULT!
> 
> Hit Booths just as yellow sticker man was filling the shelf. 60 seconds afterwards Paul departs, the shelf now empty, with the basics of 16 meals for two - £21.40!! Just add veggies.


16 Fray Bentos pies and £5.40 of veg?


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> I've got to have words with First Utility, my internet is slower than a tortoise on tranqulizers, I tried to watch a film last night but gave up it was stuttering that badly.



I had a word with the nice man at First Utility this afternoon and the tests show a line fault somewhere between me and the exchange and I'm getting half the speed I should. They've raised a ticket for it and it should get fixed sometime next week, they'll phone me when it's done.


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2018)

I'd kill for an internet connection at the moment. Chewing up my monthly data allowance at an alarming rate! Still, the view is nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2018)

Mornning. Am i first today? Seems to be a calm start.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Mornning. Am i first today? Seems to be a calm start.





Well sort of........ I was here earlier but had nothing to say! Woke at 2.00, got moaned at, went to spare room and read till 4.00. Woke at 5.00 pee time. Woke again at 6.00 and then 7.00. Treated myself to thick cut toast and marmalade in bed. 

Not feeling very much at one with the world today.


----------



## jongooligan (14 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Mornning. Am i first today? Seems to be a calm start.


You are first WD but I've been up since 6 o'clock as Mrs. jg is at work today. Already had a beautiful three mile walk on Waldridge Fell with the dog and it looks like spring is finally here. We've lost that nithering E wind and the sun is shining. The ground is absolutely bogging though.
Time for a big breakfast then get the bike ready for a long(ish) ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Well sort of........ I was here earlier but had nothing to say! Woke at 2.00, got moaned at, went to spare room and read till 4.00. Woke at 5.00 pee time. Woke again at 6.00 and then 7.00. Treated myself to thick cut toast and marmalade in bed.
> 
> Not feeling very much at one with the world today.




I hope things get better today. 




jongooligan said:


> You are first WD but I've been up since 6 o'clock as Mrs. jg is at work today. Already had a beautiful three mile walk on Waldridge Fell with the dog and it looks like spring is finally here. We've lost that nithering E wind and the sun is shining. The ground is absolutely bogging though.
> Time for a big breakfast then get the bike ready for a long(ish) ride.




Wel done for being out bright and early. Extra brownie points for you.


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2018)

Our alarm goes off at 5am 7 days a week, so no lay in's. I did have a few other things I wanted to do before facing you lot, bit and bobbing day and may get around to a bit more spraying of the cabinets later, they are looking good.

Have fun and keep smiling.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2018)

Good morning! We have a sunny day here! We've got no plans today, son and family are on holiday so won't be up tomorrow so I'm cycling tomorrow, I'm thinking on perhaps an outing somewhere today.


----------



## The Jogger (14 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Not feeling very much at one with the world today.



This too shall pass.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2018)

What day is it?


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> What day is it?



Tuesday.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Tuesday.


Ta.


----------



## The Jogger (14 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> What day is it?



Does it really matter......


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2018)

I know it's april. Does that help?


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2018)

The Jogger said:


> Does it really matter......


It's Mrs Ds birthday today..........so, yes.


----------



## derrick (14 Apr 2018)

Am i the last. just woke up.going to have a lazy day. Meeting a mate at 11-30 for a beer.


----------



## The Jogger (14 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's Mrs Ds birthday today..........so, yes.


Happy Birthday Mrs D


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Apr 2018)

Happy birthday mrs dirk 

Oh my blooping ear,went to the doc about my hearing she said your right ear is blocked with wax,i said pardon(no i made that bit up)anyway the drops have made the hearing worse due to the wax expanding as it gets soft and i i'm not due to getting them syringed until tuesday.
My hearing loss is only temporary and now i realise how disabling it must be for permanently deaf people.


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2018)

I hope you spoil Mrs Dirk completely today, maybe even take her to the pub, either way I hope she has a good one.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2018)

Oh yes. Happy Birthday Mrs D


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> What day is it?


Does it matter?

Pubs are open 7 days a week now.


----------



## arch684 (14 Apr 2018)

Morning all. Not sure what I'm doing today maybe out on the bike later but I'm having a lazy morning


----------



## GM (14 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's Mrs Ds birthday today..........so, yes.





Many Happy Returns to your good lady


----------



## The Jogger (14 Apr 2018)

Off to the gym after dropping Mrs J at her one day a week job.................................getting to like the gym again.


----------



## arch684 (14 Apr 2018)

Happy birthday Mrs D


----------



## roadrash (14 Apr 2018)

Happy birthday to Mrs Dirk


----------



## Paulus (14 Apr 2018)

Good morning all and happy Birthday to Mrs D.
I have arrived at retirement and have from today joined the ranks of the economically inactive.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2018)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all and happy Birthday to Mrs D.
> I have arrived at retirement and have from today joined the ranks of the economically inactive.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2018)

Going to clean the windows once I've had my coffee.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> I had a word with the nice man at First Utility this afternoon and the tests show a line fault somewhere between me and the exchange and I'm getting half the speed I should. They've raised a ticket for it and it should get fixed sometime next week, they'll phone me when it's done.



Well thats a result! We got a knock on the door this morning from the open reach engeneer, turned out there was a fault in the box down the road and he'd fixed it and wanted me to check my broadband and sign the job off. My broadband is now the fastest its been for years.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> Well thats a result! We got a knock on the door this morning from the open reach engeneer, turned out there was a fault in the box down the road and he'd fixed it and wanted me to check my broadband and sign the job off. My broadband is now the fastest its been for years.




Lucky thing


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2018)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all and happy Birthday to Mrs D.
> I have arrived at retirement and have from today joined the ranks of the economically inactive.




I'm in the pub.......

The Sloop Inn at Bantham.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Apr 2018)

The sky is a strange blue colour today, instead of the dull grey/black it has been for the last four days, we have been out cycling:


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub.......
> 
> The Sloop Inn at Bantham.
> 
> View attachment 404230



Hmmm...... very posh! Enjoy!


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2018)

Watching Godfather 2 while a load of my brewing gear soaks in sterliser fluid.


----------



## jongooligan (14 Apr 2018)

Just got back from a cracking ride. Had a really good creature feature in Hamsterly Forest - a barn owl coming up out of a trackside ditch with a vole in its claws. Can't have been more than fifteen feet away from me. Right in the middle of the day too.
Also spotted a full case of Carling lager in the verge by the A167. Don't know if I CBA to go back and get it though as it's bloody vile stuff.
Anyway, did 58 miles with just shy of 5,000ft of climbing.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2018)

This memory has come up on my facebook page, a cyclechat forum ride I did in April 2013, a great day out.


Only a 42 miler today, but it was lumpy and windy, we were looking at 50+ miles but cut it short because of the conditions and some riders carrying injuries, drove over to Oakham this morning and met up with the lads by Oakham station, rode past the Rutland Water Osprey nest site on the way out and did a circuit to the south of Oakham with a cafe stop half way round, then back to the ride leaders house for tea, cakes and a gossip before returning to the station to pick up the car and drive home, a very good Sunday out.








https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/spring-ride-rutland-sun-14th-april.126886/


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2018)

Good Morning All. Well today has dawned much better than forecast. A good thing as I shall be outside all day!!

Now don’t laugh but I’m marshalling at the Chorley Grand Prix. I know, I know but we are very proud to have a proper road race in our town. Time to make sandwiches and flask!!!!

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/s...Spring-Cup-Series-at-the-Chorley-Grand-Prix-0


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2018)

Good morning all. . No idea what i am doing today. Not much i suspect.


----------



## GM (15 Apr 2018)

Good morning!..... Up early this morning going for a ride around that there London with some fab people.


----------



## screenman (15 Apr 2018)

I have put the finished filing cabinets back in the office, now making the choice between brekkie at the large market at Hemswell or a spoons in Lincoln. Either way I am going to enjoy my day and hope you all do the same.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2018)

Manky weather here today so it looks like we'll nip into Dartmouth and go on the steam train. Heatwave arrives tomorrow apparently.


----------



## The Jogger (15 Apr 2018)

Five mile walk along the Chichester canal around the harbour and back, then off to see the oldies.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2018)

SAR training this avo.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Manky weather here today so it looks like we'll nip into Dartmouth and go on the steam train. Heatwave arrives tomorrow apparently.



Thinks.... shall I tell him it is 22C and brilliant sunshine here today? ....... no, wouldn't want to gloat ..........

Enjoy the pub, later.....


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2018)

The weather is going downhill here. . Surprise surprise. Looking very dull, and rain is predicted. Oh well. Another film day by the looks of it.


----------



## arch684 (15 Apr 2018)

Morning all. Going to Glasgow later today, shopping and pub and I may pop in to the bike shop


----------



## jongooligan (15 Apr 2018)

Damned wind has gone back into the East so a downhill ride to the seaside on the tandem today in the expectation that the wind will push us back home.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2018)

Dropped into the Salcombe 'Over 60s' club the other day for a coffee. I walked in and got the 'who's this stranger' look from the old biddies sitting around a table. The sign outside said visitors welcome.





So I asked if we could have a coffee. The woman there looked taken aback and asked if I was over 60. LOL.
I told her I was 64 this year and my missus is 62. I thought she was going to ask for ID to prove my age.
Anyway we had 2 nice coffees and a plate of biccies for £2.20.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2018)

So here I am with two views of my marshal point - the essential view and the road race. This little climb may not look much but I can promise none of us would want it five times in 115 miles. It’s half mile from the finish and may see the deciding challenge.

Really pleased with my spot to see plenty of action. Ideal location, great view of the race and lots of traffic to stop. FIVE times!!! I’m sure you’re all en route to Chorley so come and find me


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Dropped into the Salcombe 'Over 60s' club the other day for a coffee. I walked in and got the 'who's this stranger' look from the old biddies sitting around a table. The sign outside said visitors welcome.
> View attachment 404378
> 
> So I asked if we could have a coffee. The woman there looked taken aback and asked if I was over 60. LOL.
> ...


I always feel a bit miffed when buying booze in ASDA and they don’t ask to see my ID to prove I am over 25!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2018)

........and Sir Bradley just dropped by with coffee ☕️


----------



## arch684 (15 Apr 2018)

Change of plan today, it seems that there is some football match on in Glasgow today and the pubs will be full of fans, I think I will forego the pub


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2018)

We bought a smart meter to see just how mucb electricity we are using. You need to have a degree in maths to be able to work out your bill . According to Scottish power we are high users.. I think we must be paying for someone else's power as well as ours. It's amazing just how quickly you can become obsessed with turning everything off, just so that you can see how many watts you can save.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2018)

I think it was the Daily Fail who took an N Power bill to a professor of mathematics at some university or other, and he couldn't fathom it.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> I think it was the Daily Fail who took an N Power bill to a professor of mathematics at some university or other, and he couldn't fathom it.




Thank god for that. I thougt it was just me. They should be made to do easy to read and understand bills. They are just conning people.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2018)

I'm in the pub....







Just washing down a very nice carvery.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub....
> 
> View attachment 404411
> 
> ...



Yes. Knew you would not be in there for pleasure, just necessity


----------



## jongooligan (15 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So here I am with two views of my marshal point - the essential view and the road race. This little climb may not look much but I can promise none of us would want it five times in 115 miles. It’s half mile from the finish and may see the deciding challenge.
> 
> Really pleased with my spot to see plenty of action. Ideal location, great view of the race and lots of traffic to stop. FIVE times!!! I’m sure you’re all en route to Chorley so come and find me



You're really luck PaulSB. We haven't had a proper road race in Co. Durham since I can't remember when. When I first moved up here (1987) I could race every weekend and mid week and not have to travel more than 30 - 40 miles. The divi champs course passed within two miles of our house and right past the front door of our favourite pub. Think the divi champs are up in Northumberland these days and the pub has been demolished.


----------



## Paulus (15 Apr 2018)

Just got back from a 40 mile ride and a couple of pints in the Mitre. It is starting to rain. 
I am going to cook a Lasagne for dinner today.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We bought a smart meter to see just how mucb electricity we are using. You need to have a degree in maths to be able to work out your bill . According to Scottish power we are high users.. I think we must be paying for someone else's power as well as ours.* It's amazing just how quickly you can become obsessed with turning everything off, just so that you can see how many watts you can save.*


Just don't use either the kettle, if electric, or the iron. The washer is third on the list of power users.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2018)

jongooligan said:


> You're really luck PaulSB. We haven't had a proper road race in Co. Durham since I can't remember when. When I first moved up here (1987) I could race every weekend and mid week and not have to travel more than 30 - 40 miles. The divi champs course passed within two miles of our house and right past the front door of our favourite pub. Think the divi champs are up in Northumberland these days and the pub has been demolished.


Yes we are very fortunate to have this race. It’s testament to the efforts our local council to bring interesting events to the town. This is just one of several new initiatives to attract people to an otherwise fairly average Lancashire town. I wouldn’t suggest for a moment that the former deputy chief executive being a very good TTer has much to do with it!!

This was my fourth year of marshalling the event. Always a good crack, an opportunity to put a little back into the sport and community.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2018)

I've had a good day, but wot appened to spring? Out for a ride this morning and it was like winter had returned, a cold, grey and breezy morning then a wet afternoon, but I got out for a ride and did my longest and quickest ride this year, on the bike computer 62 miles at 14 mph. Rode down to Skylark Farm just outside Staverton, one of the more lumpy rides I do, and an excellent morning on the bike. This afternoon I've been watching an entertaining Chinese GP.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/22132713


----------



## GM (15 Apr 2018)

Well that was definitely worth getting up early for, fabulous day out, details on the - Sunday London Ride Goes to the Movies thread.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2018)

I'm heartily pee'd off about something. I'll tell you about it when I've calmed down.


----------



## roadrash (15 Apr 2018)

I'm guessing its SAR related


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2018)

No, not at all.


----------



## roadrash (15 Apr 2018)

just wondered with you saying that's what you was up to today


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2018)

Aye, good guess, but nope.


----------



## roadrash (15 Apr 2018)

carol vorderman has renewed the restraining order!!!


----------



## GM (15 Apr 2018)

I'm guessing that the home brew hasn't fermented.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> carol vorderman has renewed the restraining order!!!


He could write a novel about it.


----------



## screenman (15 Apr 2018)

You found out your my Auntie.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2018)

Morning folks. . Another dullish looking day by the looks of it. Be good folks.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2018)

A nice bright day here in Poshshire. Mrs D has a teacher training day (translation : all the teaching staff will be up the pub guzzling G&T) so I've the delight of being on my own all day with Mini D. Rather looking forward to it.


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2018)

Have you calmed down yet?


----------



## arch684 (16 Apr 2018)

Morning all.Dull cloudy day here,may get out on the bike later


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2018)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Have you calmed down yet?



Aye laddie, chilled and relaxed.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Have you calmed down yet?




In other words. Spill the beans Drago.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2018)

Its all sorted, with the assistance of two very nice and reasonable people, to whom I am indebted. Peace and tranquility is restored, and it would be undignified to say more than that now.


----------



## arch684 (16 Apr 2018)

I need to book my car in for it's m.o,t. and service today,8 years old with under 25,000 miles on the clock,done more miles on my bike in the last 8 years


----------



## Paulus (16 Apr 2018)

Morning all, a nice bright morning in Barnet. Cooking some smoked bacon to go with a bagel and garlic and herb cream cheese, along with my third cup of tea. Then it will be out with the dog for a couple of hours across the fields. May be a pint or two at lunchtime.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2018)

I bought a sound bar on Saturday and have spent the last 90 minutes connecting and playing with it. 

Like most things I don’t fully understand I researched the subject for a month. The general opinion for my needs seemed to be don’t go cheap but also don’t break the bank. A budget of £150 seemed reasonable. After reading many reviews I plumped for Samsung HW K450 at £199 plus high end optical cable totalled £230. 

While there is an improvement I expected significantly more for my money. Off to PC World for a refund. I may get the £79 Toshiba which in store sounded very good. 

<puts on polite but firm hat> and exits stage right carrying large box.


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2018)

Knocked another 20 seconds off of my 1k swim time this morning, now down to 18m 30s followed by another 1k split into intervals I will get into the 17's this year. Brilliant blue sky out there and a bike ride is a definate.

The shorts I tried on that I want to wear in 8 weeks time have shrunk during the winter, drastic action is called for and it does not include buying a new pair.


----------



## jongooligan (16 Apr 2018)

Dropping Mrs. jg off at Durham station for a three day trip to Harry Potter World - one of *four* hen do's her mate is having before her wedding in June. That gives me the opportunity to set off for a ride from there and get a bit further South than I normally would. I'm already thinking about the smoked salmon and scrambled eggs at the caff in Staindrop.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I bought a sound bar on Saturday and have spent the last 90 minutes connecting and playing with it.
> 
> Like most things I don’t fully understand I researched the subject for a month. The general opinion for my needs seemed to be don’t go cheap but also don’t break the bank. A budget of £150 seemed reasonable. After reading many reviews I plumped for Samsung HW K450 at £199 plus high end optical cable totalled £230.
> 
> ...



My Pa bought a sound bar not long back. I don't know which make. It packed up, and went back to the manufacturer for repair. After a day or two he grew annoyed at the tinny TV speakers, so plugged in some middling quality amp'd up PC speakers to keep him going. He reckons they blow the sound bar away for a third the price.


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2018)

Off down to Start Point, Beesands amd Hallsands this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2018)

I have a sony soundbar. To be honest, i don't use it. Mr WD bought it. Bit of a waste of money if you ask me. Just something else to bloody dust.


----------



## roadrash (16 Apr 2018)

The shorts I tried on that I want to wear in 8 weeks time have shrunk during the winter, drastic action is called for and it does not include buying a new pair.[/QUOTE]

surgery..??


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2018)

A ratchet strap in place of a belt?


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> The shorts I tried on that I want to wear in 8 weeks time have shrunk during the winter, drastic action is called for and it does not include buying a new pair.



surgery..??[/QUOTE]

Something like that may work, wiring my mouth shut may be a good idea.


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2018)

Goes to show that a bad diet is just that, I swim hard 4 times a week about 6 miles+ overall, I gym twice a week, I am up to manual things most day, walk a lot and cycle, yet have still put on a stone in the last 12 weeks.


----------



## Venod (16 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I bought a sound bar on Saturday and have spent the last 90 minutes connecting and playing with it.
> 
> Like most things I don’t fully understand I researched the subject for a month. The general opinion for my needs seemed to be don’t go cheap but also don’t break the bank. A budget of £150 seemed reasonable. After reading many reviews I plumped for Samsung HW K450 at £199 plus high end optical cable totalled £230.
> 
> ...



Before you buy another expensive Optical cable, you might like to read this article.

https://www.cnet.com/news/when-are-expensive-cables-worth-it/


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (16 Apr 2018)

Good Morning 

After deducting holidays and bank holidays i have 34 working days left until i join you lot in god's waiting room


----------



## derrick (16 Apr 2018)

Sunny in Enfield. going to do a quick 25 miles later, just to keep the legs spinning. Looks like it could be bibshorts weather.


----------



## Paulus (16 Apr 2018)

I've been busy so far. 
Dog walked,
Washing out on the line,
Hoe'd the front garden, and severely pruned the last Fuschia bush left untouched in the garden,
Hoovered all around downstairs and it is still not 11.30. 
How am i going to survive this retirement lark. Off to the pub with the dog soon.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2018)

Spanners out.


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2018)

Walked the doggie at Beesands, went on to Hallsands and Start Point then wound our way through loads of typically torturous Devon lanes for an hour or so to find a decent pub. Knackered now!
Just ordered fish and chips and a pint of Dartmoor Legend.￼


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Walked the doggie at Beesands, went on to Hallsands and Start Point then wound our way through loads of typically torturous Devon lanes for an hour or so to find a decent pub. Knackered now!
> Just ordered fish and chips and a pint of Dartmoor Legend.￼



Does that come in a 12 inch glass?


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Does that come in a 12 inch glass?


----------



## jongooligan (16 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Spanners out.
> 
> View attachment 404596



That looks a lot of laughs. It looks in good nick too - what's the spaners for?


----------



## derrick (16 Apr 2018)

Little loop done, nice riding in the sun, still a bit windy, but it was good to get out, No beer at the end i will have to wait till tomorrow evening for that.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1512090894


----------



## jongooligan (16 Apr 2018)

Nice route through the lanes to Staindrop today then took the private estate road through to Ingleton. Saw my first swallow of the year while riding through there. Lots of water and mud still on the roads and some flooding in the fields but at last there's blossom about and the trees are coming into leaf. From Summerhouse went up to the top of Brussleton Bank on the Roman road which, true to type, crosses the contours at right angles. Would have been all downhill from there except I had to climb up to Kirk Merrington from Leasingthorne with the speedo refusing to show much above walking pace. 48 miles with 3,660 feet of climbing - felt like I'd done twice that.
Great being partially retired and getting out on a Monday when the roads and caffs are quieter.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2018)

Drained off the first few pints of my home brewed Guinness. Ye Gods its good!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2018)

Good morning chaps. A horrible dreary, dark, rainy day here. Has winter come back again?


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2018)

Cool, dull and windy here. Just like me


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Cool, dull and windy here. Just like me




Thank you so much for that info Mr Drago.


----------



## arch684 (17 Apr 2018)

Morning all.Rain and windy day here but I have lots to do indoors anyway


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Cool, dull and windy here. Just like me




I always said Mr Drago was full of hot air. .


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2018)

Overcast and windy here, supposed to be better from tomorrow onwards. Off back home tomorrow. We've had the site to ourselves all week which has been very nice and peaceful, nothing but nice views, cows, deer, buzzards and all sorts of other wildlife passing through. Plenty of good walks, nice weather and pubs has made it a very pleasant week away from the daily grind of retirement. Perfect.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2018)

3.3 mile run, light weights (arm and back day today). Just cooling off so I can have a shower.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2018)

My internet is down, I got back from yoga and there was a red light on the router, I'm now waiting for them to fix it, until they do I'm going to be burning through my mobile data.


----------



## derrick (17 Apr 2018)

The sun is out, the bib shorts are out. short sleeved summer jersey is out. i am going out. today there will be beer.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1513928306
Ride done beer drunk, now i have to do it all again with the other half and a friend.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> My internet is down, I got back from yoga and there was a red light on the router, I'm now waiting for them to fix it, until they do I'm going to be burning through my mobile data.



I'm back, I have working internet.  Its amazing how much time you gain by being offline, I've managed two trips to the tip and some minor bike fettling this afternoon.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2018)

SAR training tomorrow. I've volunteered to play a dead body for the dogs to find. Only fair, seeing as I smell like a dead body.


----------



## GM (17 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> The sun is out, the bib shorts are out. short sleeved summer jersey is out. i am going out. today there will be beer.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1513928306
> Ride done beer drunk, now i have to do it all again with the other half and a friend.




Know that route well, I go a bit further over the M25 and around Ridge and Shenley. Nice little hill in Ridge, Deeves Hall Lane, apart from that it's a nice route.


----------



## derrick (17 Apr 2018)

Finished the second ride. Back in the pub.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1514471908


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2018)

I am looking forward to better weather. Might even be able to uncover my legs.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> SAR training tomorrow. I've volunteered to play a dead body for the dogs to find. Only fair, seeing as I smell like a dead body.


How long have they got?


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2018)

They'll have 2.5 hours to find me. I'll be laying in a ditch with a head torch and a book.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2018)

.....and 10 pints of homebrew.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2018)

I am first again i see. Looks like it might turn out to be a muggy day. Misty at the moment, but not cold at all. Have a good day chaps.


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am first again i see. Looks like it might turn out to be a muggy day. Misty at the moment, but not cold at all. Have a good day chaps.



I could have beat you by a couple of hours, but I would hate to spoil your fun Have a great day, I know I will enjoy it.


----------



## arch684 (18 Apr 2018)

Morning all. Another wet day here. Taking the car for an M O T and service today,wonder what that will cost me


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2018)

Off out for a run in a bit. Just having a wake up coffee first.


----------



## Paulus (18 Apr 2018)

Morning all, I've been awake since 6.30. It's nice and sunny here this lovely day. Out with the dog shortly and then off to the hospital for full blood tests. Only went to the doctor the other week for a repeat prescription and came out with a full MOT. When she looked on her system I had not had any bloods taken at all in 36 years. No tea though or breakfast yet, I have had to fast since yesterday evening as one of the tests is for cholesterol.


----------



## GM (18 Apr 2018)

As soon as I've finished my cup of tea and sudoku, I'm getting up. Got a busy day clearing out the garage.


----------



## arch684 (18 Apr 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, I've been awake since 6.30. It's nice and sunny here this lovely day. Out with the dog shortly and then off to the hospital for full blood tests. Only went to the doctor the other week for a repeat prescription and came out with a full MOT. When she looked on her system I had not had any bloods taken at all in 36 years. No tea though or breakfast yet, I have had to fast since yesterday evening as one of the tests is for cholesterol.


I had to fast the last time I had my bloods test,but my appointment was at 1.30 pm I was like a bear with a sore arse until i had my coffee


----------



## gavroche (18 Apr 2018)

Good morning all. Just finished my coffee and checked my bank balance on line to see how much money I haven't got. Off to school in 20 minutes. Just another day to do then a long weekend awaits. Weather looks fine here although a bit windy.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2018)

Morning all.
Perfect morning here in Pikey pensioner land. Hitching up in a couple of hours for the cross county trek back home. Looks like it's a shorts and t shirt day.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Apr 2018)

22c here in St Tropez bay, again. Another day on the beach? We do cycle there, for the exercise.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2018)

Good morning, warm, bright and breezy here. In the garden this morning, down the club this afternoon and off to see the brother in law tonight.


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2018)

Was bright here an hour ago, now it's cloudy and overcast. Blummen Michael Fish at it yet again.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2018)

Dull and overcast with a breeze here, but i am ever a hopeful bunny.


----------



## arch684 (18 Apr 2018)

It looks like it's clearing up here,may get out on the bike later


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2018)

3.3 mile run done, showered, relaxing with a coffee. By 'eck as like I felt thenrise in temperature today! A nice dustman stopped his dustcart to let me cross the road. Nice chap.


----------



## Paulus (18 Apr 2018)

I am hoping for fine weather tomorrow as MrsP and myself are going up in a hot air balloon for a sunrise glide across Hertfordshire, and St Albans in particular. It has been cancelled 5 times before due to the weather, so we are keeping our fingers crossed that the wind is in the right direction and not to strong.


----------



## derrick (18 Apr 2018)

Sitting in the pub with a nice cold beer. A rest day today. Going to finish my beer then go and play in the man cave.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> 22c here in St Tropez bay, again. Another day on the beach? We do cycle there, for the exercise.


Just got back to North Devon. Dropped the caravan into storage and sitting in the Ebby waiting for lunch.
Beautiful day here - only 21c I'm afraid, but will take doggie for a walk on the beach later.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Apr 2018)

Outside weather station is reading 32c in the sun and 20c in the shade, I've just done a 5 mile walk in my shorts first time this year


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2018)

It is glorious here.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2018)

Very nice here. My youngest granchildren will be coming here on the bus at 5. They are studying for their exams. No doubt they will want to be fed.


----------



## arch684 (18 Apr 2018)

Bloody rain is back here


----------



## Ian H (18 Apr 2018)

My 65th yesterday, so I thought I'd celebrate.
Valley of the Rocks 200k


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2018)

Ian H said:


> My 65th yesterday, so I thought I'd celebrate.
> Valley of the Rocks 200k




Happy Birthday for yesterday.


----------



## jongooligan (18 Apr 2018)

Took advantage of the good weather and went for a ride. 50 miles in 3:03 but it was down near Darlo so mostly flat.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2018)

Ian H said:


> My 65th yesterday, so I thought I'd celebrate.
> Valley of the Rocks 200k


If that goes out around Lynton, then it should be 'Valley of Rocks' - there's no 'the' in it.


----------



## Venod (18 Apr 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Outside weather station is reading 32c in the sun and 20c in the shade, I've just done a 5 mile walk in my shorts first time this year



Isn't that a bit dressy for you naturists?


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2018)

Ian H said:


> My 65th yesterday, so I thought I'd celebrate.
> Valley of the Rocks 200k



Happy Birthday for yesterday.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Apr 2018)

Afnug said:


> Isn't that a bit dressy for you naturists?


I would have done it without the shorts, but rules are rules and we must obey


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2018)

Lovely evening here. I'll be off out to lay in a ditch soon.


----------



## arch684 (18 Apr 2018)

Car passed it's m o t with 1 advisory,a drop link which will be replaced on Saturday morning


----------



## gavroche (18 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Lovely evening here. I'll be off out to lay in a ditch soon.


Take a flask and a shovel, just in case.


----------



## Ian H (18 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> If that goes out around Lynton, then it should be 'Valley of Rocks' - there's no 'the' in it.



The Valley of the Rocks 200 goes through Valley of the Rocks.


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2018)

I'm currently laying in a hedge so this can find me.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2018)

Youngest grandsons have finally gone home after eating as much as they can including cake, washed down with mugs of tea. Thank god they arn't here every day. I could never afford to feed them.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2018)

Ian H said:


> The Valley of the Rocks 200 goes through Valley of the Rocks.


Where's that then?


----------



## roadrash (18 Apr 2018)

well its been brilliant weather at wigan pier today bright sunny 20 degrees, looks like wigan has had its summer early


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm currently laying in a hedge so this can find me.
> 
> View attachment 404892


Is he still out there, waiting to be found?


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2018)

I was saved! Now safely home.


----------



## screenman (19 Apr 2018)

Come on Welshie, I have been up an hour already just about to go for a swim. The day looks great, have fun everyone.


----------



## arch684 (19 Apr 2018)

Morning all.Nice bright sunny start to the day at last


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2018)

Bleurgh.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Come on Welshie, I have been up an hour already just about to go for a swim. The day looks great, have fun everyone.




I was awake at 3. Couldn't sleep. Ugh. Ok screenman, you win today. 

Looks like another cracking day today. I will be out on my bike this morning for a slow bimble. Have a good one folks.

Glad you were saved Drago.


----------



## arch684 (19 Apr 2018)

Plan for today,walk the dog,bike then garden.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2018)

A beautiful afternoon yesterday though I made the mistake of heading out in my winter shirt for the 08.30 Ride start. Sweaty!!

A glorious early morning so far. 

Things are looking very good for my football team - Blackburn Rovers. Apologies if anyone is from Shrewsbury. We can go eight points clear of Shrewsbury tonight. 

My son called at 6.15 this morning to remind me. I get this for every game but never before so early. Tom has Down’s and SLD. I guess he’s excited.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2018)

Out on the pub bikes this morning, just around the marshes and dropping into Tesco and the village for a spot of shopping. Cutting the lawns later and getting stuff ready for tomorrow's trek up country for a long weekend.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2018)

Good morning, what a contrast! Last Thursday was cold and wet, my morning ride got cancelled and I ended out nipping out in the afternoon for a short ride. Today bright sunshine, its not warm yet but will be later. I'm sat here in a short sleeved top and shorts, my bike's parked behind me ready to go and I'm just waiting for the school rush to subside and I'm off out.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2018)

A bright sunny start to the day here. Still chilly, so i will wait until about 11, then go off for a bimble.


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2018)

Off out for a run before it gets too warm.


----------



## Ian H (19 Apr 2018)

Valley of the Rocks is on the North Devon coast.












Valley of the Rocks



__ Ian H
__ 19 Apr 2018


----------



## iandg (19 Apr 2018)

That's me free after 32 years of NHS service. The stress of doing 2 jobs due to recruitment difficulties resulted in me being suspended in August last year (scapegoat) and I was due to be in a disciplinary yesterday. I believe that I wouldn't have received a fair hearing and would end up in an unfair dismissal tribunal. Me (and my wife) haven't the resolve to go through another year or 2 of fighting (our health and wellbeing are far more important) so I handed in my resignation and finished on Tuesday and have taken (3 years) early retirement. My thought's are that the Union messed up and lost any chance I had of a settlement agreement - but hey, I'm free at last!


Currently in Central Scotland looking at motorhomes 

I used to manage a team of 14 people - there were 4 vacancies when I was suspended. Since August another 4 people have moved on (3 as a result of senior management action against me). There are only 6 of my original team left, 4 are in the photo, 2 couldn't be there (2 of the people in the photo are long-term locums).


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2018)

Ian H said:


> North Devon coast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah....... The Valley of Rocks.


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2018)

Been out for a run. Some chump walking his spaniel not on the lead. It attacked mine, so I kicked it. The bloke then moaned about me kicking it, so I said I'd kicked it again if it approached me or my dog and looked like it was going to attack one of us, and he should keep his mutt under control. So he said he'd call the police, so I said fine, I'll wait here. Then he mumbled something and walked off, dog still not on a lead or under control. An end of the campanology variety.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Been out for a run. Some chump walking his spaniel not on the lead. It attacked mine, so I kicked it. The bloke then moaned about me kicking it, so I said I'd kicked it again if it approached me or my dog and looked like it was going to attack one of us, and he should keep his mutt under control. So he said he'd call the police, so I said fine, I'll wait here. Then he mumbled something and walked off, dog still not on a lead or under control. An end of the campanology variety.


I wish I was hard


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2018)

I wasnt hard, just ruddy angry. Being big means I don't usually need to pretend to be hard, fortunately.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2018)

Boy oh boy it’s a bit hot today!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2018)

It is gorgeous. Just back from a 15 mile bimble. Relaxing with a kit kat and a up of coffee.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2018)

I did 21 miles on my trike today  feeling a little tired I though of a little sleep, no such luck the bloody gardeners turned up to do the lawns


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2018)

A lovely 55 miles in the sun, my usual Thursday loop to Hatton Locks, first time in shorts this year and my fastest ride for several years, 15mph average, I'm knackered now but I've had a grin on my face most of the time I've been out.


----------



## derrick (19 Apr 2018)

Doing our 25 mile to the pub a bit later, let it cool down a bit as it's a tad warm at the moment. Meeting some other cyclist's in the pub, should be a good night. from the pub it's a three minute roll down the hill to home.


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2018)

Its hotter than my ex wife's chili flavoured ice cream.


----------



## arch684 (19 Apr 2018)

It's been a good day,walked the dog,28 mile ride then pottered about in the garden


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> It's been a good day,walked the dog,28 mile ride then pottered about in the garden




I thought you said 'i walked the dog 28 miles'.


----------



## arch684 (19 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I thought you said 'i walked the dog 28 miles'.


I don't think she would be happy,she's almost 14 years old


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> I don't think she would be happy,she's almost 14 years old



She would def not be happy in that case.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> Doing our 25 mile to the pub a bit later, let it cool down a bit as it's a tad warm at the moment. Meeting some other cyclist's in the pub, should be a good night. from the pub it's a three minute roll down the hill to home.


That’s s very long way round to the pub. Nice style


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2018)

Does anyone have any idea if sky broadband, or now broadband is any good? They both have an offer at the moment. £20 per month, unlimited broadband line rental as well. I am paying £56 a month to BT at the moment, and that isn't for fibre. We can't get fibre broadband here at the moment. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2018)

So some of you may have gathered I spent my career originally growing and then for 35 years selling ornamental plants in to garden centres. The last 22 years our product was bedding plants. Our target demographic was middle-aged, middle income, primarily female (sorry @welsh dragon) and retired people, the “grey market.”

Today I went to our local garden centre. Standing in the queue for the till point it was a strange feeling to realise I have become the demographic I spent 40+ years selling to!!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So some of you may have gathered I spent my career originally growing and then for 35 years selling ornamental plants in to garden centres. The last 22 years our product was bedding plants. Our target demographic was middle-aged, middle income, primarily female (sorry @welsh dragon) and retired people, the “grey market.”
> 
> Today I went to our local garden centre. Standing in the queue for the till point it was a strange feeling to realise I have become the demographic I spent 40+ years selling to!!




.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Standing in the queue for the till point it was a strange feeling to realise I have become the demographic I spent 40+ years selling to!!


That's what annoys me when we go shopping, the places are always full of bloody pensioners!


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2018)

Better than being knee deep in workies. At least us pensioners moan properly.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Better than being knee deep in workies. At least us pensioners moan properly.




I can vouch for that, especially the men. If moaning and complaining was a national sport, the men of the UK would always win gold medals.


----------



## derrick (19 Apr 2018)

Had a great ride tonight, my other half now has the QOM on Strava for our 25 mile loop, we smashed it tonight, got back to the pub in record time, sat out in the pub garden, sunk three pints of Peroni, I love this cycling.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1518676484/segments/37890390093


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Does anyone have any idea if sky broadband, or now broadband is any good? They both have an offer at the moment. £20 per month, unlimited broadband line rental as well. I am paying £56 a month to BT at the moment, and that isn't for fibre. We can't get fibre broadband here at the moment. Any help would be appreciated.



My daughter has sky broadband. As you say, £20/month all, which was reason for choosing it. She is happy with it, but, she is not a heavy user, ie not into games or streaming TV.

£56/month sounds a lot, just for B.B., time to rattle their cage by rehung them you are going to leave them, usually produces a “discount”, in my experience.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2018)

Your right. I may well have to phone them. Thanks for that.

Morning folks. Another nice day in store i think.


----------



## screenman (20 Apr 2018)

Celebrating 44 years of marriage today, I am a very lucky guy.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Celebrating 44 years of marriage today, I am a very lucky guy.



Congratulations. I hope you both have a great day.


----------



## arch684 (20 Apr 2018)

Morning all. cloudy but dry here,may see the sun later


----------



## arch684 (20 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Celebrating 44 years of marriage today, I am a very lucky guy.


Happy anniversary to both of you


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2018)

Up early today for the long drive up to the Midlands.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Celebrating 44 years of marriage today, I am a very lucky guy.


That is probably true, but, don’t tell your wife that! Happy Anniversary


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Celebrating 44 years of marriage today, I am a very lucky guy.



Happy Anniversary, have a great day.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Up early today for the long drive up to the Midlands.




Commiserations.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2018)

Good morning all, grey and a bit misty here at the moment, washings out on the line and I'm looking at a basket full of ironing and thinking I must make a start on that.


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Commiserations.


I have the joys of Halesowen to look forwards to at lunchtime.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Commiserations.


Oy! I'm in the midlands


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> Oy! I'm in the midlands


You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## perplexed (20 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I have the joys of Halesowen to look forwards to at lunchtime.



Ease your pain...don't stop and keep going into Yorkshire


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> Oy! I'm in the midlands




I used to live in the Midlands....


----------



## alicat (20 Apr 2018)

> Today I went to our local garden centre. Standing in the queue for the till point it was a strange feeling to realise I have become the demographic I spent 40+ years selling to!!



Was the op painful?


----------



## GM (20 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Celebrating 44 years of marriage today, I am a very lucky guy.





Happy Anniversary to you and your good Lady!


----------



## GM (20 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I have the joys of Halesowen to look forwards to at lunchtime.





Ah! Halesowen. I remember working on the shopping centre there in 1967, had some great times there.


----------



## screenman (20 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I have the joys of Halesowen to look forwards to at lunchtime.



I rode a national cross championship there as a schoolboy, they used part of the track.


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I used to live in the Midlands....


I'm a Brummie.


----------



## arch684 (20 Apr 2018)

The bike is ready,I have had my porage just waiting until after the school run


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> You have my deepest sympathy.



I have the advantage that I only have to ride south and I'm in deepest darkest Warwickshire, lovely cycling country.


----------



## Paulus (20 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I used to live in the Midlands....


But you had the foresight to leave though


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2018)

Paulus said:


> But you had the foresight to leave though




Dam right. A lucky escape for me.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Celebrating 44 years of marriage today, I am a very lucky guy.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1SrmPSnu-cA


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2018)

A 15 mile bimble done and a 'p' fixed as well. I have never done one and Mr WD hasn't done one for 55 years.


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2018)

Note to self - don't try Bic'ing my head after sitting in the sun downing 4 pints of 6.5% home brewed Irish stout. 

It didn't end well.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2018)

Morning folks. The sun is shining, but it is still quite chilly at the moment


----------



## arch684 (21 Apr 2018)

Morning all. Blue skies here but a bit windy


----------



## GM (21 Apr 2018)

Morning, day 3 of scorchio just loving it.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2018)

Another glorious morning. We have a good nine mile walk planned with friends and neighbours though this is not my village just close by. 

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/brindle-cuckoo-walks-registration-43054208296

Just discovered my group ride tomorrow has been planned for 100 miles. Not sure I’ve got that in the legs yet for 2018!!


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> ...but a bit windy



Ah, beans for breakfast, eh?


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2018)

Had a pretty heavy night at our friends house in Redditch last night.
Got our hosts 60th birthday party tonight.
Off to the Stables for breakfast in a while, looking like a nice day for it.


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2018)

We have the son and granddaughter visiting this morning.


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2018)

A small 'Stables' breakfast.
I'm stuffed now!


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2018)

*21 Apr 2018 at 13:10 *


Dirk said:


> A small 'Stables' breakfast.
> I'm stuffed now!
> 
> View attachment 405280


Slow eater?

Off to the Stables for breakfast in a while, looking like a nice day for it.
*
21 Apr 2018 at 09:15*


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> *21 Apr 2018 at 13:10 *
> 
> Slow eater?
> 
> ...


No internet until I got back.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2018)

Morning folks. Cool, wet and breezy here today.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2018)

Lovely and sunny here, we have had rain in the night but I have been out in the garden for a couple of hours, enjoying the morning quiet before the rest of the village wakes up.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2018)

Model boating at Worcester CountyHal lake this morning, then off for Sunday lunch at Flyford Flavell.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2018)

Out for lunch today with the youngest, our DIL and her parents, celebrating the kids first wedding anniversary. Really looking forward to it as well, nice company and nice food.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2018)

Working in the garden today.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2018)

Not doingt too much today. I might make a cake.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2018)

I'm sat in the craft centre in Earlswood with a coffee and toast.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Apr 2018)

Just had breakfast/brunch, can't use the trike as I'm waiting for some new stainless bolts to arrive for the rack so I'll go for a walk.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Working in the garden today.



You take it easy.


----------



## arch684 (22 Apr 2018)

I have got bloody man flu, not good


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> I have got bloody man flu, not good




Oh yuck. Take care.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Working in the garden today.



Could you not re-phrase that? You used the “W” word


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> I have got bloody man flu, not good


----------



## Paulus (22 Apr 2018)

Afternoon all, A nice 26 miler from Barnet via Potters Bar, Brookmans Park, Welham green. Then on to Colney Heath, Hill End and into St. Albans for a coffee and cake at Cafe Roma. This is a wonderful independent coffee shop. Back via Sopwell House, London Colney, Shenley and back to Barnet.
Then into the Mitre for a couple of pints of fine ale.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2018)

We're in the pub!


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2018)

Stop nicking my lines!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> We're in the pub!
> 
> View attachment 405525




That looks so good. Me. Want.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> That looks so good. Me. Want.



It was very nice, as was the rest of the meal.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Stop nicking my lines!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2018)

I was really tired last night and decided the club 100 miler was not for me today. Did some household admin this morning and discovered the budget is a bit - cough - off track. Mentioned this to Mrs P and we agreed to have a couple of tight weeks. ***

Cleaned out the shed, dug in green manure, sowed peas and beet spinach. Manured a couple of beds ready for beans, asparagus peas, onions, lettuce etc..

Cycling Club AGM tomorrow so I need to think about my secretary report.

*** have just discovered Mrs P is having her hair “done” and going out with Kath tomorrow. That’s the budget f*@$€•+


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2018)

Looks nice out there this morning only a slight bit of cloud, great day yesterday with happy memories that will stay with me for years. Off for a swim shortly and will be out on the bike later, and the scales show me 4lb lighter than the same day last week, the rice pudding diet is working well.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2018)

Good morning all. A hell of a differance weather wise. Dull and rather cool, and breezy. Yuck.


----------



## arch684 (23 Apr 2018)

Morning all. Sun and showers today,still got this cold so it wont matter to me


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all. Sun and showers today,still got this cold so it wont matter to me




I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Drago (23 Apr 2018)

I'm in Court today for a job I dealt with back in 2015. A nice change of routine.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm in Court today for a job I dealt with back in 2015. A nice change of routine.


Could be worse, it could be for a job you did in 2015! 

Seriously, 2015? Three years ago, the wheels of justice grind exceedingly slowly.


----------



## Drago (23 Apr 2018)

Yep, I barely remember it!


----------



## numbnuts (23 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Yep, I barely remember it!


That's OK you can make it up as you go along


----------



## Drago (23 Apr 2018)

numbnuts said:


> That's OK you can make it up as you go along



Just like the old days!


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2018)

Good morning! Bright sunny and cold here, washings out on the line, paper racks been emptied and I've had breakfast. Once my Good Lady has stirred I'll be catching up on the chores.


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2018)

Driving back down the M5 back home this morning. Always a good feeling when we see the 'Welcome to Devon' sign.


----------



## Drago (23 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Always a good feeling when we see the 'Welcome to Devon' sign.



Unless you're heading for Northumberland!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2018)

Cloudy and very breezy this morning. Our village shop has new owners from last Saturday. This morning everyone received a letter informing us paper deliveries cease on Friday!! Lesson No. 1 in how to alienate your customers!!! Our community FB Page is already alive with middle-class chatter 

Anyway. This morning’s task is to clean the car. Then finish preparations for club AGM. This includes having thousands of £s worth of kit available for collection.


----------



## derrick (23 Apr 2018)

Waiting for the postman, he is bringing something special for my better half.


----------



## Paulus (23 Apr 2018)

There's a part time job opportunity for you Paul


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2018)

Paulus said:


> There's a part time job opportunity for you Paul



I had considered this for 60 seconds. The downside is Wednesday, Friday, Sunday I meet the guys at 8.00am for a ride. Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday I like a lay in to recover from the rides!!!

Can you imagine the moans from neighbours?


----------



## jongooligan (23 Apr 2018)

Our house is built on the site of an old farmyard and the back garden is where the old duck pond was. This winter it made a reappearance for a few weeks so the lawn has only just dried out enough to have its first cut of the year. It's not a big lawn but it's going to take some fettling today.
Also got to wait in today for the arrival of a visitor who we're looking after this week. Max is a spaniel cross rescued from an abusive owner but he's a grand dog and I'm looking forward to some long walks with him.


----------



## GM (23 Apr 2018)

Just made an appointment with the GP to have my Hepatitis A jab. I was going to go to one of the travel clinics to have it, but they charge £57, good old NHS is free!


----------



## subaqua (23 Apr 2018)

we ( Me , Mrs Subaqua and the kids ) made the decision to sell up in London and move out to the southwest. both of us are getting more annoyed by our jobs. 

if we sell we can pay mortgage off, buy a place outright and still have cash in bank with no need to work ... going to be done by Aug 2019/ early 2020


----------



## derrick (23 Apr 2018)

It's arrived. pics to follow.


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2018)

subaqua said:


> we ( Me , Mrs Subaqua and the kids ) made the decision to sell up in London and move out to the southwest. both of us are getting more annoyed by our jobs.
> 
> if we sell we can pay mortgage off, buy a place outright and still have cash in bank with no need to work ... going to be done by Aug 2019/ early 2020


Oi, bugger off! The South West is full.
Seriously though, I'm amazed more London folk don't do that.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2018)

A really crap day weather wise here. What a differance to saturday.


----------



## GM (23 Apr 2018)

subaqua said:


> we ( Me , Mrs Subaqua and the kids ) made the decision to sell up in London and move out to the southwest. both of us are getting more annoyed by our jobs.
> 
> if we sell we can pay mortgage off, buy a place outright and still have cash in bank with no need to work ... going to be done by Aug 2019/ early 2020




I don't blame you, we're in the process of doing the same. Not to the south west mind you, too many pensioners down there!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2018)

Bloody hell. If anyone else moves in here, someone is going to have to put up with Drago sitting on their knee.


----------



## Drago (23 Apr 2018)

Court was fun. Alas, can't give any details. Back there tomoz. 

Been for a run, now exhaustipated.


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody hell. If anyone else moves in here, someone is going to have to put up with Drago sitting on their knee.



We had a secret vote about that, sorry to break the bad news to you.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> We had a secret vote about that, sorry to break the bad news to you.




Crap......


----------



## derrick (23 Apr 2018)

My work here is done. the pics are the wrong way round, but she is a happy bunny. I have earned some brownie points today.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2018)

Apparently 3 chirps once a minute is the warning signal from our carbon monoxide alarm that the battery is running out.

It’s 4.00am. The battery is internal and can’t be switched off. I have put the alarm in the backyard...........

Anyway Good Morning. I don’t know what the weather is like. It’s dark and it hasn’t arrived yet!!

Tonight I will be at the Keepmoat Stadium to, hopefully, watch the mighty Rovers beat Doncaster to gain promotion to the Championship. Train from Chorley to Doncaster is with Transpennine Express and seems to stop everywhere. Never had a reason to visit Doncaster before.


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2018)

Doncaster is a great place, and somewhere we us often for shopping. Spoons serves a great brekkie which is also cheaper than the Lincoln one.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Doncaster is a great place, and somewhere we us often for shopping. Spoons serves a great brekkie which is also cheaper than the Lincoln one.



If we win I might still be there at breakfast time!!


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2018)

Big grey clouds out there, does not like the plants will need watering today.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2018)

Horrible here today. More rain, and wind... morning folks.


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2018)

Court again today. Last day.


----------



## perplexed (24 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> If we win I might still be there at breakfast time!!



For your sake, I'd take the loss and get the heck out of Doncaster...


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2018)

@perplexed I have tickets for the game at Charlton on Saturday as well so all options covered.


----------



## jongooligan (24 Apr 2018)

Had a long walk in Cong Burn Woods with Mrs. jg and Max the lodger. It's a bit breezy but otherwise a cracking day with woodpeckers drumming and the bluebells coming out.
Having a brew then will squeeze in a short ride before the predicted showers. Will take Max to Ragpath Woods this afternoon to see how the bluebells are coming on there as they usually give the best show around here.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2018)

Did a 4 mile walk into and around the village, back home and doggie walk. Just started raining so I might clean a bike, or two, this avo.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Apr 2018)

I'm waiting for the Amazon man


----------



## perplexed (24 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @perplexed I have tickets for the game at Charlton on Saturday as well so all options covered.



'Frying pan, meet fire...'


----------



## GM (24 Apr 2018)

Just back from a great night out at https://www.wiltons.org.uk/ Thanks @rb58 for the heads up.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2018)

Good. Morning folks. Another crap day is in store for us here.


----------



## rb58 (25 Apr 2018)

It’s a cracking venue isn’t it. Very atmospheric. We saw Camille O’Sullivan there last week. Great show and perfect for Wilton’s. 

We’ve mostly given up on West End venues these days, largely due to cost, but there are so many good Off West End productions it’s hard to fit them all in, even now I’ve retired.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2018)

Perfect day here, but there again everyday is. A day out with my best mate today, who also happens to be my wife.


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2018)

Bright morning. Quiet day planned after 2 surprisingly tiring days in Court. Daughter #3 is dropping off Gaylord so I'll be dog sitting him for the day. Tidy up, run about 0900hrs one the workies and Kidd are out the way, and sjpend the rest of the day chilling.


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2018)

Two new tyres on the car this morning, then shopping. Spot of lunch, then doggie walking and a short bike ride this afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2018)

Good morning all. Blackburn Rovers are promoted. Very tiring and emotional night. 

Not sure what to today as I’m still nackered after last night.


----------



## rb58 (25 Apr 2018)

Morning. I guess I should 'join' this thread now I've officially hung up my boots. Dropping Mrs rb58 in at the dental hospital this morning, then visiting another small museum right next door whilst she's having her treatment. Salvation Army Heritage Centre, Denmark Hill.


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2018)

Good morning, bright and sunny this morning, but it could get damp later. I have sheets on the line but will have to bring them in before we go down the club this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2018)

rb58 said:


> Morning. I guess I should 'join' this thread now I've officially hung up my boots. Dropping Mrs rb58 in at the dental hospital this morning, then visiting another small museum right next door whilst she's having her treatment. Salvation Army Heritage Centre, Denmark Hill.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2018)

rb58 said:


> Morning. I guess I should 'join' this thread now I've officially hung up my boots. Dropping Mrs rb58 in at the dental hospital this morning, then visiting another small museum right next door whilst she's having her treatment. Salvation Army Heritage Centre, Denmark Hill.



Enjoy


----------



## GM (25 Apr 2018)

rb58 said:


> Morning. I guess I should 'join' this thread now I've officially hung up my boots. Dropping Mrs rb58 in at the dental hospital this morning, then visiting another small museum right next door whilst she's having her treatment. Salvation Army Heritage Centre, Denmark Hill.




I never realised you had retired, you don't look old enough.


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> I never realised you had retired, you don't look old enough.


It took me many years of practice to be able to fake sincerity as good as that.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> It took me many years of practice to be able to fake sincerity as good as that.


----------



## rb58 (25 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> I never realised you had retired, you don't look old enough.


Too kind. I stopped working full time at the end of 2016, but got dragged back to do some further work on a part-time basis in 2017. I got increasingly disinterested with it though, so I packed it all in last November. To be honest, my 'big' birthday isn't until later this year, so retirement came a touch early. 

Now all I need to do is engineer enough time to ride my bike more, especially as I've lost a 30 mile round trip commute.


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2018)

Cancelled our ride this afternoon due to high winds. Decided to do a longer doggie walk instead.
Out from Velator along Broadsands to Crow Point, then up to Cod Pits and back along the boardwalk. Very enjoyable. It's nice to have this on your doorstep.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2018)

It is so easy to go off some people.


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2018)

Broke my record for the mile today. 5:51. Slowly edging to my 5 minute goal.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Broke my record for the mile today. 5:51. Slowly edging to my 5 minute goal.



Not bad for an pensioner.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2018)

Broke my record today by not falling asleep this afternoon, but i was very close at times


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Not bad for an pensioner.


Quicker than Roger Bannister........


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Not bad for an pensioner.



Not bad for a 49 year old 6'4" 111kg pensioner.

@Dirk Its quicker than Roger Bannister can manage now, but still nearly 2 minutes slower than he managed in his prime!


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Not bad for a 49 year old 6'4" 111kg pensioner.
> 
> @Dirk Its quicker than Roger Bannister can manage now, but still nearly 2 minutes slower than he managed in his prime!



One thing for sure, I would not want to stand in your way when you are going at that speed. I miss running, it was something I enjoyed a lot, arthritis has put paid to it.


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> @Dirk Its quicker than Roger Bannister can manage now.......


That's what I meant.......


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2018)

Today its do the garden, a minor maintenance task on the Pension Book Special, and continue work on motorcycle #1.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2018)

Good morning. I have been faffing around. Not doing much today. Looks like another bleh day in store here.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2018)

Bright and sunny here. Its Summer II - The Sequel, and this time it's personal. Starring Lord Drago as the unwilling hero, desperately fighting huge odds to get his grass cut.


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2018)

Out for a ride today. Weather looks good but a bit breezy; not as bad as yesterday, though.


----------



## rb58 (26 Apr 2018)

The gym, Screwfix, the dump, long walk with Mrs rb58. Maybe not in that order.


----------



## jongooligan (26 Apr 2018)

Bit of a heed this morning after last night's craft beer tasting class. I was a model student and insisted on extensive self study after the class. Think it was the Durham Temptation Imperial Stout at 10% abv that did for me.
Anyway, Mrs. jg is going to drop me and the dogs off a few miles from home when she goes into work so that we can get a decent walk without me having to drive anywhere.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2018)

rb58 said:


> ...Screwfix...



Impotence clinic, eh?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Apr 2018)

Good Morning Everybody 

Plan to do just a 20 - 25 miler today as i've got things to do.
This will be my last post until i retire in june.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2018)

It looks like


----------



## Paulus (26 Apr 2018)

Good morning all, been out for two hours with the dog. Called in at the cafe for a mug of tea and a bacon sandwich. I'm waiting for MrsP to get home then it is off to the garden centre for some Geraniums and Californian Lilacs. I expect to stop at a hostelry for lunch at some point.


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> Today its do the garden, a minor maintenance task on the Pension Book Special, and continue work on motorcycle #1.



Working again, I thought you were retired.


----------



## derrick (26 Apr 2018)

Today will be a lazy day, all i have to do is service a club members bike, all straight forward, faf about this afternoon for a couple of hours, then 6-30 back on the bike to lead the 25 mile loop for the club, then retire to one of our local pubs. 
Sorry i have to get the hoover before the other half comes home from work.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Mc-NYPHaQ


----------



## rb58 (26 Apr 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Bit of a heed this morning after last night's craft beer tasting class. I was a model student and insisted on extensive self study after the class. Think it was the Durham Temptation Imperial Stout at 10% abv that did for me.


Good work!


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2018)

Chores done. Contemplating a lunch based around 3 of the major food groups - tiger bread, cheese and Guinness.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2018)

Burgers for lunch i think, and homemade Parkin to follow.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2018)

The Great Escape on TV. The law says I must watch it.


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2018)

30 miles and 2000 feet of climbing done this morning. Warmer and windier than expected and I was over dressed.
Quick spot of lunch, doggie walk and afternoon nap to come.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2018)

30 minutes on the turbo – could do better, but bloody lazy


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> 30 miles and 2000 feet of climbing done this morning. Warmer and windier than expected and I was over dressed.
> Quick spot of lunch, doggie walk and afternoon nap to come.



53 miles this morning, a slow hard ride over to Hatton Locks that was shortened slightly. Strong bitter cold wind blowing today, the sort that blows through you and not round you. Back in longs and a winter jacket.enjoyed it but hard cold work.


----------



## GM (26 Apr 2018)

Had a nice ride out with my daughter. Down to Richmond Park, a couple of laps then stopped for one of these, in true @PeteXXX style...






...and the back home via the City for a beer. A nice leisurely 50 miles!


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> Had a nice ride out with my daughter. Down to Richmond Park, a couple of laps then stopped for one of these, in true @PeteXXX style...
> View attachment 406128
> 
> 
> ...and the back home via the City for a beer. A nice leisurely 50 miles!


Nice looking bike you've got there.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> Had a nice ride out with my daughter. Down to Richmond Park, a couple of laps then stopped for one of these, in true @PeteXXX style...
> View attachment 406128
> 
> 
> ...and the back home via the City for a beer. A nice leisurely 50 miles!


What's the reason for putting her arm in a sling? Ice cream isn't that dear.


----------



## GM (26 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nice looking bike you've got there.





Yeah, it's a real beaut, came from a nice home!  clocking up the miles on it


----------



## GM (26 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> What's the reason for putting her arm in a sling? Ice cream isn't that dear.





Sorry, nuffink to do with me. Just a passer by.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2018)

Good morning chaps. Rain today....


----------



## jongooligan (27 Apr 2018)

Beautifully sunny morning today but I've had to come into the office to give a talk on Web Accessibility to the Software Developer Apprentices


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2018)

Its raining. Weather induced day indoors today.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2018)

Today may be a film day due to the weather.


----------



## rb58 (27 Apr 2018)

Some bike fettling today, and put everything on charge for tonight's FNRttC. Then a wee nap this afternoon I think.


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2018)

I'm up the village school this afternoon. Mini D, age 6, has won Star of the Week, and gets awarded the certificate on Friday late assemble, and parents of the winners are invited. She's a good lass, loves school and works hard, and she's thrilled to bits.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2018)

Bit cloudy here, swim done and I am getting faster.


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2018)

Good morning from a wet and cold Coventry. Shopping morning this morning, and we'll be doing both ours and my sister in laws shopping. We're out tonight, at the Albany Theatre to see Forever Dusty, the Dusty Springfield story. should be a good night.


----------



## Paulus (27 Apr 2018)

Good morning all, A cool grey rainy day here. Going out with the dog across the fields to the pet shop as Millies stock of gravy bones is dangerously low. Then down to the sorting office to collect a parcel. I'm sure there are some domestics to do as well. 
As it is Friday, there may well be time for a pint or three in the Mitre later on.


----------



## arch684 (27 Apr 2018)

Morning all. My man flu turned out to be real flu and floored me the last 4 days but i felt strong enough to get out of bed today


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all. My man flu turned out to be real flu and floored me the last 4 days but i felt strong enough to get out of bed today



Sorry to hear that. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all. My man flu turned out to be real flu and floored me the last 4 days but i felt strong enough to get out of bed today


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2018)

A grey drizzly day here at wigan pier, but it will brighten up at roadrash towers later when my granddaughter returns from her hols in tenerife


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2018)

Another job done, not my favourite job, sorting out my Good Ladies tablets for the week.


----------



## perplexed (27 Apr 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Beautifully sunny morning today but I've had to come into the office to give a talk on Web Accessibility to the Software Developer Apprentices


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2018)

Grey and mizzly here today. Some rain forecast. Walking down to village later for a spot, or three, of lunch.


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2018)

wedding anniversary today , 28 years, I hope mrs roadrash realises how lucky she is


----------



## GM (27 Apr 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all. My man flu turned out to be real flu and floored me the last 4 days but i felt strong enough to get out of bed today




 Hope things improve for you!


----------



## GM (27 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> wedding anniversary today , 28 years, I hope mrs roadrash realises how lucky she is




Happy Anniversary, hope you both have a great day!


----------



## jongooligan (27 Apr 2018)

perplexed said:


> View attachment 406197



It was OK apart from the unblinking starer on the front row. Only half an hour so not too onerous. Thinking about dodging off now so I can get out on the bike.


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2018)

I'm in the pub.....


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2018)

I read the post under mine and thought , perhaps he knows mrs roadrash,
..




* roadrash cycle chatterer *
Location:
sitting on the edge of wigan pier
wedding anniversary today , 28 years, I hope mrs roadrash realises how lucky she is


POOTLER AND PROUD
roadrash, Today at 10:47 Edit Delete Report
Top #4145 + Quote Reply
Dirk, rb58, arch684 and 2 others like this.



* GM Guru *
Location:
North of the river


 Hope things improve for you!


----------



## GM (27 Apr 2018)

^^


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> wedding anniversary today , 28 years, I hope mrs roadrash realises how lucky she is



Congratulations


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2018)

It's again


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2018)

I'm still in the pub.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> wedding anniversary today , 28 years, I hope mrs roadrash realises how lucky she is


*Traditional Gifts*
Paper Flowers 
Picture Frames 
Sheet music 
Art print 
Paper weight

*Modern Gifts *
Wall clock 
Grandfather Clock 
Wrist watch 
Mancave Clock 
Outdoor sundial 
Gold ring with diamonds

Stick with traditional.


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2018)

Back from the pub now - tucking in to fish and chips.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Back from the pub now - tucking in to fish and chips.



I had to read that twice.


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> I had to read that twice.


Should've gone to Specsavers.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Should've gone to Specsavers.



Got the letter yesterday, two years since my last test. You could well be correct.


----------



## jongooligan (27 Apr 2018)

Managed to get out for a ride this afternoon. It's cool but dry so I headed to the seaside at Seaham then South to Sedgefield before swinging back around to home. 57 miles and 3,200ft of climbing. Not the usual hillfest that you get around here but lumpy enough to leave me absolutely knackered.


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2018)

Guzzling a couple of pints of the Irish Coca Cola.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2018)

Just got back from the gym and I am buzzing, now for some rehydration and a chill.


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2018)

Just back from the theatre, we've had a great night, interesting potted history of Dusty's life and career with some great songs.


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2018)

But overcast out there today, spoons is calling us for brekkie in a couple of hours followed by some retail therapy, while will include a visit to the Lidl bargain basement shop. Friday is always a hard training day so Saturday is rest, might still get an hour on the bike though.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2018)

Good mornimg. A sunny, calm day here. No idea what i will be doing.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2018)

A beautiful morning here. Myself and two sons preparing for the trip to watch Rovers take on Charlton Athletic. A bit of a haul this one but we all enjoy train travel. 

After watching the Blues promotion on Tuesday night we now turn our minds to being Champions!!!


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2018)

Sold my missus's bike yesterday, so of to meet up for delivery to new owner today. 
@GM - this one's going to London as well; can't remember which area you said that you lived.


----------



## GM (28 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Sold my missus's bike yesterday, so of to meet up for delivery to new owner today.
> @GM - this one's going to London as well; can't remember which area you said that you lived.





Glad to hear that someone has got another bargain. I'm Southgate not a million miles from Paulus and Derrick.


Looks like another lazy day here, it's a bit grey and wet.


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2018)

@GM - it's going to a new home in Cricklewood. Not too far from you?


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2018)

Hissing down here. Would surprise me if then local vicar built a suspiciously large boat and started collecting animals two by two..

Going to work on the motorbike today. Want to get the 600 finished so I can start work on the Mad Max.


----------



## jongooligan (28 Apr 2018)

MiL sitting for me today as she's housebound and everyone else is away or at work. She has a pendant alarm to call me if needed so it's not as if I'm trapped in the house but I can't go too far away. Going to make her some kedgeree for a late breakfast.
Mebbe a turbo trainer sesh later and an old pal has turned up so mebbe a drinking sesh too (once Mrs. jg gets home from work). I'm not supposed to be drinking but he was my best man so what can I do?


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2018)

I've got nothing on today except waiting in for two parcels, could be a long day


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2018)

Good morning


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Apr 2018)

jongooligan said:


> MiL sitting for me today as she's housebound and everyone else is away or at work. She has a pendant alarm to call me if needed so it's not as if I'm trapped in the house but I can't go too far away. Going to make her some kedgeree for a late breakfast.
> Mebbe a turbo trainer sesh later and an old pal has turned up so mebbe a drinking sesh too (once Mrs. jg gets home from work). *I'm not supposed to be drinking but he was my best man so what can I do?*



The sacrifices we have to make


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've got nothing on today except waiting in for two parcels, could be a long day



If I remember some of your posts then you seldom have anything on


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Apr 2018)

Still enjoying our MoHo trip to France, managed just under 18 miles today, before the rain came 

Don't know what the 54 degrees is about, it was 15C, maybe Garmin is showing degrees F ?


----------



## rb58 (29 Apr 2018)

Morning. Today I plan to visit the Classic Car Boot sale at Kings Cross which should be a good opportunity for some street photography. I also need to finish this week’s photography homework, which is around making the most of the camera’s in-built flash.

Tonight, Mrs rb58 and I have tickets for a showing of The Good, The Bad and The Ugly at the BFI. I love watching the classics on the big screen.

On top of that, I have an incredibly dirty bike to clean after the fairly epic Friday Night Ride to the Coast yesterday.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2018)

A beautiful morning here, hope you all get the same. Today’s dilemma is whether to dress for sunshine I can see or the forecast. Decisions. Decisions. 

An excellent ride in to the Ribble Valley is planned.


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2018)

Dull here. The weather is pretty dull too, but at least it ain't raining.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2018)

Been out in the garage playing with an old wooden carver chair that we are painting up for one of the bedrooms, I love being creative. The Arrow Sportive comes past the driveway later so may wander down a cheer a few on.


----------



## jongooligan (29 Apr 2018)

More granny sitting for me today.
One false alarm yesterday and I got quite stressed when I couldn't get the car out of the street as some yoofs were parked window to window so that they could have a shouted conversation over the Hi Bass, Hi NRG racket coming from their speakers. It was quicker to run round to the MiLs than try to shift them.
Will paint the shed today which will mean emptying the contents into the now empty log store and moving it forward by 4 - 5ft so I can paint the back. That will require some thought (and probably some leverage).


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2018)

Dull gloomy and overcast here today, bit like me


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Dull gloomy and overcast here today, bit like me



Sad to hear that.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2018)

Morning chaps. I have been busy with houseworky type stuff. Washing is out and another load is in the machine. It was sunny, but going decidedly dull here now, yuck.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2018)

Been out for a nice short and hilly ride, 15 miles and 1000 ft of climbing. Back home and a quick freshen up before walking down to my local for a Sunday lunch. Staggering back later for an afternoon nap followed by doggie walking and finally slumping down to watch the F1.


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2018)

In the man shed, heater on, Irish Coca Cola on stand by, watching the F1 on TV.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2018)

I'm in the pub.


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2018)




----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2018)

Just had a nice lunch in a Toby and a small Legover.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> A beautiful morning here.......



And I now know a very cold one!!! What has happened to spring???


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> Just had a nice lunch in a Toby and a small Legover.



Now in my house that last word has rather risqué connotations......predictive text or too much information??


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Now in my house that last word has rather risqué connotations......predictive text or too much information??



Dirty minded person, a small legover= half a pint of Legover beer.


----------



## GM (29 Apr 2018)

rb58 said:


> Morning. Today I plan to visit the Classic Car Boot sale at Kings Cross which should be a good opportunity for some street photography. I also need to finish this week’s photography homework, which is around making the most of the camera’s in-built flash.
> 
> Tonight, Mrs rb58 and I have tickets for a showing of The Good, The Bad and The Ugly at the BFI. I love watching the classics on the big screen.
> 
> On top of that, I have an incredibly dirty bike to clean after the fairly epic Friday Night Ride to the Coast yesterday.




Kudos for doing the FNRttC  The write ups for the ride remind me of Brighton one in 2011, getting to the top of Ditchling soaking wet. It was my 61st birthday and remember saying to Fabbers, what a way to spend your birthday. Certainly wont forget that one.


Been another lazy day here. A quick walk round the park with dog, and watching the snooker between naps.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2018)

I haven't had a legover in the last 29 year as for the beer I don't drink


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2018)

Even the upstairs heating came on this morning, it must be cold outside.


----------



## arch684 (30 Apr 2018)

Good morning all.Lovely bright but cold morning here,i think I'm starting to recover from this bloody flu


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2018)

Good morning folks. Glad to hear you are finally recovering @arch684 .

Bloody freezing here this morning.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2018)

LIDL and ALDI run over to Bideford this morning.


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2018)

Catch up on my reading today. I'll keep anneye on the news, see who replaces Thora Hird as Home Secretary.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2018)

......and another beautiful morning. We seem to be doing well though I suspect it will be cold. Three mornings on the trot we’ve had frost down at about 5.00am - something I can observe as s result of being a male of that age!!!

Loads to do today before heading off for a few days walking in the Lakes.

Why is it Saga feel it appropriate to increase my car insurance by £93 or 25%? They could of retained my custom and saved me a lot of hassle. But no don’t think about the customer and how your actions change his perception of your business. Same with Affect Energy who pleaded with me to stay with them citing excellent customer service and now won’t send a final account or refund my credit!!

GRRRRR


----------



## numbnuts (30 Apr 2018)

and it looks like


----------



## GM (30 Apr 2018)

Waiting for this massive storm that we're supposed to be getting, it's a little bit wet and windy at the moment. Looks like yet another lazy day here.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2018)

Swim done and it is certainly windy out these parts today. My tip for the day, stay indoors.


----------



## rb58 (30 Apr 2018)

College for me this morning. Apparently, we've got a pro-photographer coming in this morning to take pictures for the college brochure. Which is kind of ironic as I'm on a photography course. 

Too wet to walk or ride, so will have to resort to the car this morning.


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2018)

Back from my morning run. I know its a chilly day, but the chap wearing the Santa hat as he walked along the street mist have been desperate to keep his noggin warm.


----------



## Paulus (30 Apr 2018)

I've been out with the dog and I can confirm that the weather here is pretty grim. Strong winds and heavy rain. I have decided against going out on the bike today, and instead will throw caution to the wind and travel by bus. The 107, locally known as the 1 0 seldom will get me there.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2018)

Shopping done.
Lunch time now.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2018)

We are clearly in a much better position weather wise here in west Wales (makes a bloody change). Blue skies and sunshine here now. I have the washing out on the line.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2018)

Nice and sunny here in North Devon, bit cool and windy though.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2018)

No wind here at all. Really calm. A gorgeous spring day.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2018)

Just a small sandwich......





Not bad for £5.95.
It fed both of us.


----------



## derrick (30 Apr 2018)

Gone back to work for the week, the money was to good to say no to. I can feel a new set of wheels coming.


----------



## GM (30 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Shopping done.
> Lunch time now.
> 
> View attachment 406703




Lucky you, I got summoned to take wifey to Brent Bloody Cross, I hate shopping centre's


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> Gone back to work for the week, the money was to good to say no to. I can feel a new set of wheels coming.



Dirk and Drago and just put you on their ignore list.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> Gone back to work for the week, the money was to good to say no to. I can feel a new set of wheels coming.


So long as it was just a week and no more. It would be a bit like taking a holiday.
Saying that, I don't think anyone would pay me what I would want to even consider the idea.


----------



## rb58 (30 Apr 2018)

Good job I'm retired, that's the only way I have time enough to wait for the taxman to answer his phone..... Grrrrr.


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just a small sandwich......
> 
> View attachment 406717
> 
> ...


----------



## screenman (1 May 2018)

Nice outside today.


----------



## rb58 (1 May 2018)

Pinch, punch, first of the month. And no returns!


----------



## jongooligan (1 May 2018)

Sunny but frosty here this morning. Mrs jg's alarm woke me at ten to six so I'm up and will be out on the bike as soon as she has cleared the the house.
Daughter is home so she can take care of the dog walking while I'm out.


----------



## arch684 (1 May 2018)

Morning all. Another nice sunny morning here,pity I'm not yet fit for the bike


----------



## Drago (1 May 2018)

Lovely morning, yet...what's this...?

1st of May and there's a heavy frost!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2018)

Good morning. Cold and horrible here today. Dull. Overcast and rain isn't far away.


----------



## rb58 (1 May 2018)

Can't talk, off for a bike ride.


----------



## dave r (1 May 2018)

Good morning, sunny and  this morning, washing's on the line and I'm at yoga later, I've also got to phone the dentist, I've broken a tooth.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, sunny and  this morning, washing's on the line and I'm at yoga later, I've also got to phone the dentist, I've broken a tooth.





Bad luck about the tooth. I hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Drago (1 May 2018)

I read in the Daily Mail, an authoritative source, that were due to enter a mini ice age starting about 2030, a sort of modern Maunder Minimum. I reckon its started already.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2018)

Drago said:


> I read in the Daily Mail, an authoritative source, that were due to enter a mini ice age starting about 2030, a sort of modern Maunder Minimum. I reckon its started already.




It's been like that here for the past 4 years. Horrible summers, and long cold, wet winters. I wish i was somewhere warm.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2018)

Bright, sunny and still with a touch of ground frost. I hope my pot grown Acers, which I’ve just brought down to the garden from the allotment, are happier than they look. 

Off to the Lakes at 9.30 for three days walking. £99 two nights B&B per couple 

http://thebrownhorseinn.co.uk/

Today’s top tip. If you’re unfortunate enough to turn your phone screen in to crazy paving go to Timpsons. Yesterday I had great service, a one hour turn around, at a very reasonable £40 for an iPhone 5s screen replacement.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It's been like that here for the past 4 years. Horrible summers, and long cold, wet winters. I wish i was somewhere warm.


Move to Devon.
Beautiful morning here today. Off out on the bikes in an hour, or so. Nice ride around the headland through Croyde, Georgeham and up to Mullacott should get the blood moving.


----------



## GM (1 May 2018)

Looks like it's going to be a nice day here. So out for a ride later with daughter, but first a ride over to Asdabury's to stock up on porridge.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2018)

out WoW


----------



## Drago (1 May 2018)

Having a Forest Gump.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2018)

Had a very pleasant ride this morning - far reaching coastal views are always uplifting. A little bit warmer today which was nice. Back home for a spot of lunch and mowing the lawns this afternoon.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2018)

numbnuts said:


> out WoW


Didn't last long gone cloudy and cold


----------



## jongooligan (1 May 2018)

Been to the upper reaches of Weardale on the bike. Sunny but cold and the clouds are scudding through at a fair rate. Scored a free lunch at Pegotty's in Wolsingham on the way back by way of an apology for being accidentally locked in the toilets.


----------



## rb58 (1 May 2018)

Grabbed the opportunity of a sunny day to nail the May qualifier ride for the CycleChat Century a Month challenge. 112 miles all told. Plenty of flooded roads and fields around Kent though. I now have three bikes to clean :-(


----------



## Venod (1 May 2018)

Nice mostly off road ride today,tracks are drying out but still managed to find some mud, sunny but not too warm, just a bit too much breeze to be an ideal cycling day.


----------



## rb58 (2 May 2018)

DIY. 'Nuff said.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2018)

Wet and windy here, I am talking about the weather. Off to the gym later and we have an urgent need for a new Sebo upright.


----------



## Drago (2 May 2018)

Dog sitting for Gaylord today. I'm moving my radio shack from the house to the man she'd to free up some space. I will start work on that today, although the full project including antennae at will take several weeks.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2018)

Good morning. Pishing down here today.....


----------



## screenman (2 May 2018)

Forget the wet and windy, make the very wet and very windy. Just shaved my head this morning, which means there is no Velcro to hold my hat on, that was a bad plan.


----------



## Drago (2 May 2018)

How low did you go? I bic mine these days.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2018)

Drago said:


> How low did you go? I bic mine these days.



Hydro 5 every other day and electric on the other days. That Hydro 5 is amazing I must have tried most blades out there and found nothing as good, the Fusion is a blunt bread knife in comparison.


----------



## Drago (2 May 2018)

Yeah, do I mine every other day. Just Tesco disposable 3 blade jobs, they do nicely.


----------



## arch684 (2 May 2018)

Morning all. Dull rainy day but I'm doing nothing anyway


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2018)

Drago said:


> How low did you go? I bic mine these days.


A Sharpie is much better; the coverage is more convincing.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2018)

Good morning from a wet and windy Coventry, I saw Mr dentist man yesterday and my broken tooth has got to come out, he's doing it a week tomorrow and I'm hoping it comes out easier than the last one, that one came out in several pieces.


----------



## Paulus (2 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Pishing down here today.....


Same here. A day of domestics and shopping beckon.


----------



## numbnuts (2 May 2018)

We has


----------



## GM (2 May 2018)

Yep, Wet and windy here. Having a jab this morning, and there might be a bit of retail therapy afterwards, it definitely wont be Brent Bloody Cross again!


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2018)

Off out this morning to revel in the retail delights of the great metropolis known as Barnstaple. 30 minutes actual shopping and 2 hours chatting to folk I bump into.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2018)

Market day in town here. I took one of my grandsons to school. He had to take his school project in and didn't want to risk breaking it. It is part of his exam. Still crap here.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Market day in town here. I took one of my grandsons to school. He had to take *his school project *in and didn't want to risk breaking it. It is part of his exam. Still crap here.


WWI trench?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> WWI trench?




No. He has made a small table for his tech design project.


----------



## dickyknees (2 May 2018)

Paid £5.50 from the pension for a day trip return fare from Holyhead to Dublin.
The Guinness was excellent as usual.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2018)

dickyknees said:


> Paid £5.50 from the pension for a day trip return fare from Holyhead to Dublin.
> The Guinness was excellent as usual.
> 
> View attachment 406956
> ...


Stena Adventurer?


----------



## dickyknees (2 May 2018)

Outward ~ Stena Superfast X at 08:55
Return ~ Stena Adventurer at 20:40

Enough time in Dublin for a wander, a couple of museums and a Guinness or two.


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2018)

dickyknees said:


> View attachment 406957


I think I went to that bar in 1996; on Temple Bar? It was the most packed pub I've ever been in! No chance of falling down drunk - it was like a giant tipsy game of sardines over 3 floors.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2018)

It has stopped raining, and we have sun


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2018)

Just booked a few days away in the caravan next week as the weather is looking good. Going to a site near Boscastle that we've used before.
It's been a couple of weeks since we were last away and we're getting twitchy! We're off to Dorset for a week later this month.


----------



## dickyknees (2 May 2018)

It is indeed in the Temple Bar area next to here.


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2018)

dickyknees said:


> It is indeed in the Temple Bar area next to here.
> 
> View attachment 406981


They all look the same after 10 pints of Guinness!


----------



## numbnuts (2 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It has stopped raining, and we have sun


Yeah we have it as well


----------



## screenman (2 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> They all look the same after 10 pints of Guinness!



I would not be able to see after 10 pints.


----------



## dickyknees (2 May 2018)

Glass cabinet Victorian exhibits in the Dublin National History Museum


----------



## GM (2 May 2018)

dickyknees said:


> Paid £5.50 from the pension for a day trip return fare from Holyhead to Dublin.
> The Guinness was excellent as usual.
> 
> View attachment 406956
> ...





We went to that pub about 10 years ago, when the Ireland beat Wales in the 6 nations. We didn't go for the rugby, but what a great atmosphere. It was a great weekend, a birthday treat for Mrs GM.......Note to self, must go back there soon!


----------



## screenman (3 May 2018)

Nice morning here.


----------



## arch684 (3 May 2018)

Morning all.Cloudy but dry start to the day here


----------



## Drago (3 May 2018)

Good moaning. Ill go for a run about 9am, SAR training this evening. Probably a bit of reading and eating in between.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2018)

Good morning. . Another dull overcast day here at the moment. No idea what i will be doing today.


----------



## dave r (3 May 2018)

Good morning, bright and sunny but a tad chilly this morning, out for a bike ride soon.


----------



## Venod (3 May 2018)

Lovely morning here, there's a club ride at 08:00 to go watch the women's Tour of Yorkshire pass through Howden, I am too late for that, so I will have a ride out to Fishlake to watch them pass.


----------



## numbnuts (3 May 2018)

I'm going doggy/house sitting


----------



## Drago (3 May 2018)

Dogging?


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2018)

Off out for a ride this morning, drop into LBS for a coffee, back home for lunch and doggie walking.
Weather's looking good for next week's break in Cornwall.


----------



## jongooligan (3 May 2018)

Fooled by the weather forecast again and went out for a ride in summer gear. Thing is, the front of our house is a sun trap so it seemed to be the correct clothing as I set off. But by the time I'd done 5 miles into a cold blustery wind I was a little chilly and when it started to rain it was time to turn for home.
21 miles with 1,800ft of climbing at 15mph. Getting fitter and faster - had no other option than to go as fast as I could just to keep warm.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2018)

Good morning folks. A bit damp and misty here.


----------



## jongooligan (4 May 2018)

Morning WD. I'm in the office today  but will do what I have to do and escape before 12.

BBC weather keep telling us it's going to be sunny and warm but still cool, cloudy and windy here. Hope it gets better for this afternoon so I can enjoy a proper summer ride.


----------



## Drago (4 May 2018)

Run am, lunch, spend a fair chunk of time later setting up some of my ham radio gear in the man shed.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Morning WD. I'm in the office today  but will do what I have to do and escape before 12.
> 
> BBC weather keep telling us it's going to be sunny and warm but still cool, cloudy and windy here. Hope it gets better for this afternoon so I can enjoy a proper summer ride.




Good man. Don't let the side down by wwwwww too much.


----------



## Venod (4 May 2018)

Pictures from yesterdays Tour of Yorkshire ride to Fishlake to watch the ladies race, today they are coming through Pontefract about 1/2 mile from home, the plan is to meet some lads from the club to watch the ladies come through then a hilly ride and back to watch the men through, today won't be as tough as tomorrow or Sunday for the men (womens finishes today) but some of the lesser climbs may catch them out.


----------



## The Jogger (4 May 2018)

Got back last night from a reunion dinner in London which was in a Thai restaurant, today I'm at a meeting and out for a bit of lunch with a couple of friends, at a Thai restaurant, I very rarely eat Thai. Tomorrow its Goodwood but no Thai.


----------



## Drago (4 May 2018)

A Thai "restaurant", eh?  We believe you


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2018)

Terrible night's sleep.
Spent half of last night half dozing in bed trying to think of the names of several guys that I used to work with for over 20 years. I could see their faces but couldn't, for the life of me, remember their surnames!
Sleep overcame me in the end. Woke up half an hour ago and their names just popped into my head! What's all that about?!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Terrible night's sleep.
> Spent half of last night half dozing in bed trying to think of the names of several guys that I used to work with for over 20 years. I could see their faces but couldn't, for the life of me, remember their surnames!
> Sleep overcame me in the end. Woke up half an hour ago and their names just popped into my head! What's all that about?!





It's called old age . Something i am not familliar with.


----------



## jongooligan (4 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Terrible night's sleep.
> Spent half of last night half dozing in bed trying to think of the names of several guys that I used to work with for over 20 years. I could see their faces but couldn't, for the life of me, remember their surnames!
> Sleep overcame me in the end. Woke up half an hour ago and their names just popped into my head! What's all that about?!



Here you go @Dirk Sleep deprivation and memory loss or if you want to get back to sleep try reading this Sleep deprivation: impact on cognitive performance


----------



## Drago (4 May 2018)

Sleep deprivation is horrible. I malfunction badly if I don't get my daily 22 hours of kip.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2018)

I have just read a story on the BBC news site about a pop star who is Pan sexual? I have def lost the plot now.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2018)

Since my Good Ladies come out of hospital she's developed a case of the early morning dropsie's, so far it's cost us several mugs. Came in from putting washing out first thing this morning to find the contents of her bowl of cornflakes on the floor, cue several minutes crawling round under the table with a dustpan and brush in my hand, fortunately the bowl had survived the event.


----------



## jongooligan (4 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just read a story on the BBC news site about a pop star who is Pan sexual? I have def lost the plot now.



Had to look it up:
pansexual
panˈsɛkʃʊəl/
_adjective_
adjective: *pan-sexual*

1.
not limited in sexual choice with regard to biological sex, gender, or gender identity.
_noun_
noun: *pan-sexual
*
Still not sure


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2018)

up could be a good day to top up the tan


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Had to look it up:
> pansexual
> panˈsɛkʃʊəl/
> _adjective_
> ...




That makes 2 of us then


----------



## Drago (4 May 2018)

That means he fancies Peter Pan.

I fancy Jimmy Krankie - Lord only knows what that makes me!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2018)

Drago said:


> That means he fancies Peter Pan.
> 
> I fancy Jimmy Krankie - Lord only knows what that makes me!




A weirdo.


----------



## GM (4 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Had to look it up:
> pansexual
> panˈsɛkʃʊəl/
> _adjective_
> ...





Me too, I had to look that up. apparently theirs more.... Demisexual, Skoliosexual, and Autosexual for those who love cars  Every day a school day on here.


----------



## screenman (4 May 2018)

Nice day here, swim done, oil and filter on car done, screen repair for a mate done, now off to buy a new washing machine. Gym tonight and life is buzzing, keep smiling everyone.


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2018)

Doggie walk done. Listening to Pop Master now. Off for a walk down the village later for a bit of shopping and a spot of lunch.


----------



## jongooligan (4 May 2018)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRGH! GDPR mandatory training. It's being done in an online, arse covering manner too. Full retirement never looked so tempting.


----------



## Drago (4 May 2018)

Ah, so it's not even training then, just them trying to discharge their responsibilities without devoting any money or resources to the issue. Tell them you're dyslexic and that manner of "training" delivery is inappropriate.


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2018)

Just tell them that you can't be arsed and walk out.......


----------



## jongooligan (4 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just tell them that you can't be arsed and walk out.......



The princess has just signed up for her *sixth *year at university so I can't afford to just yet.


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2018)

I'm in the pub playing a game of 'Count the Grockles'.
Constant stream of caravans and motorhomes coming past.
Averaging 2 a minute at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2018)

GM said:


> Me too, I had to look that up. apparently theirs more.... Demisexual, Skoliosexual, and Autosexual for those who love cars  Every day a school day on here.




 ye gods.


----------



## screenman (4 May 2018)

My far better half has just made me the most amazing vodka and tonic, with cinnamon stick, juniper berries, star of anise, ice, strawberries and lots of love.


----------



## Drago (4 May 2018)

I am nacked. Been in the man shed drilling, banging, swearing, laying in the co ax for the various antennae for my ham gear, and still not finished. I was sweating like Cliff Richard when a helicopter flies over, and need a bath and some urgent Guinness based rehydration.


----------



## PaulSB (5 May 2018)

Why am I awake???


----------



## screenman (5 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Why am I awake???



Because a great morning like this is worth being awake for. It is fantastic outside, and not one to be missed.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2018)

Good morning fellow retirees. It is quite misty here at the moment, but the day looks promising for a bimble later one. We have the comedy fest in town this weekend, so it is to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## screenman (5 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning fellow retirees. It is quite misty here at the moment, but the day looks promising for a bimble later one. We have the comedy fest in town this weekend, so it is to be avoided at all costs.



I would love to go and will one day to a comedy fest, we are out tonight to a comedy club and the darling DIL has booked front row in the middle tickets, with mt shiny head it will certainly be picked on, do you think she does it on purpose. 

New washing machine plumbed in this morning with pipes rerouted, I can feel the brownie points adding up, off out for brekkie soon. Enjoy the day everybody.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2018)

screenman said:


> I would love to go and will one day to a comedy fest, we are out tonight to a comedy club and the darling DIL has booked front row in the middle tickets, with mt shiny head it will certainly be picked on, do you think she does it on purpose.
> 
> New washing machine plumbed in this morning with pipes rerouted, I can feel the brownie points adding up, off out for brekkie soon. Enjoy the day everybody.




It happens every year here. Town will be filled to overflowing with people. Entertainers like Rod gilbert will be in town, and there won't be a parking place to be found anywhere. I will not be going anywhere near town.


----------



## PaulSB (5 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Because a great morning like this is worth being awake for. It is fantastic outside, and not one to be missed.


This is true. I’ve spent a useful and very peaceful 90 minutes on the allotment. 

Time for boily eggs now.


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2018)

Now then........Bank Holiday in North Devon with good weather forecast all weekend........think I will avoid riding on the Tarka Trail.
Off out for a ride later around some of our local lanes.


----------



## arch684 (5 May 2018)

Morning all.Going to walk the dog then the garden for a few hours


----------



## Venod (5 May 2018)

Watched the women's TDY yesterday, then a 40 mile hilly ride, then wandered down the road to watch the men's race outside a pub of course, an afternoon and early evening in Leeds today with friends, a few beers and a bite to eat.


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2018)

looking good here


----------



## Drago (5 May 2018)

Nice here too.


----------



## GM (5 May 2018)

Scorchio here!..... In other news I've just sold a bike


----------



## dave r (5 May 2018)

in Sutton Cheney, Sutton Wharf with a coffee and a tea cake, its been a lovely ride out in the sunshine.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2018)

Gorgeous day here. 16 mile bimble done. Fabulous views here in the middle of nowhere. 









The locals may be prone to telling fibs especially about floods. It was dry.


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2018)

I must be getting old I find the sun too hot today I had to come in from the garden


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2018)

Beautiful warm and sunny ride this morning, first time out this year in shorts and mitts.
Back home for a spot of lunch, them walked doggie along Velator Quay. Picked up a case of San Miguel on the way back and have settled in to watch the Tour de Yorkshire.


----------



## jongooligan (5 May 2018)

Mrs. jg up for work at ten to six again. I was out on the bike just after seven heading for Richmond to watch the TdY. I'd done 38 miles when I realised it didn't start until 1 o'clock so I'd have to hang around for ages and the dog would be in the house for too long (you can guess what happens if she doesn't get her post lunch walk). So I came home by a different route. 83 miles in 5½ hours with 4,400ft of climbing.
Put the bike in the garage, creaked upstairs, flopped onto the bed, just woke up after 1½ hrs unconscious slumber.


----------



## gavroche (5 May 2018)

Went out yesterday and did 27 miles in beautiful weather. Went out again this morning and did 21 miles with my stepson and managed to beat my best time from 38 minutes 15 seconds to 34 minutes 43seconds. Still lovely weather. Got caught in Penmaenmawr in a 5kms run. Interesting and reminded me why I much prefer cycling to running. Running is hard work! Watching the TdY now while my wife is gardening.


----------



## jongooligan (5 May 2018)

gavroche said:


> did 21 miles with my stepson and managed to beat my best time from 38 minutes 15 seconds to 34 minutes 43seconds.



36mph  You should be riding the TdY.


----------



## gavroche (5 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> 36mph  You should be riding the TdY.


I wish! I was talking about the first 10 miles.


----------



## dave r (5 May 2018)

I'm now sat here gently glowing, I should have put some sun block on. I ended up doing 53 miles this afternoon. Out in shorts, short sleeved top and a base layer, my route out was a regular one I use but I sat in the cafe thinking I could use part of an old route to link up with a regular route home, the snag was I hadn't used the route for several years and I struggled to remember the turns, eventually I got to a roundabout and couldn't remember which way, I guessed and got it right and was soon riding home.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2018)

Good morning folks. Looks like today will be another beautiful day, so another bimble may be in order.

According to Map My Ride, yesterday i only did 8.6 miles at an average of 4.3 mph. . I know i am slow, but not that slow. If i had done that speed, i would have fallen off. I think i will stick with what the computer on my bike tells me in future. That is wired into the wheels, and will be far more reliale than Map my Ride.


----------



## arch684 (6 May 2018)

Morning all.Lovely morning for a bike ride at an easy pace


----------



## screenman (6 May 2018)

I have just woken up! I cannot remember sleeping that late for years, I was up for 20 hours yesterday and had a full on day, but still not a good excuse. The day looks fantastic.


----------



## GM (6 May 2018)

Just about to drop wifey and her friend off to Finchley, they're doing a charidy walk for The North London Hospice. They're got a nice day for it. After I'm going for a 25 mile ride.


----------



## gavroche (6 May 2018)

No ride for me today. Going to visit family near Stoke on Trent, so 1.5hour ride in the car this morning, out for pub lunch somewhere, a bit of chatting and 1.5 hour car ride back. Duty done and back to normal.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2018)

Good morning, another bright and sunny day, we have our Son and Granddaughter here this morning, everybody sat round the table tucking into bacon and eggs at the moment.


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2018)

off to leeds in a bit to watch the final tour de Yorkshire stage....nice day for it


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2018)

Bike ride this morning, back home for a quick shower, then a 4 mile circular walk to my local for Sunday lunch.


----------



## Drago (6 May 2018)

Up the forsetbin a bit for a walk and pickernick.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2018)

Another bimble done. 17 miles. Fantastic weather here.


----------



## PaulSB (6 May 2018)

80 glorious miles through the Ribble Valley and Trough of Bowland with hardly a car in sight. Where is everyone? It was my route and lead today, people were happy so I am too.

Tea tonight will be pork loin with the first asparagus of the season from the allotment and purple sprouting also from the allotment. Followed by rhubarb crumble made with our own rhubarb.

Yummy. A very good day.

I now have a very silly suntan


----------



## PaulSB (6 May 2018)

Chorley Cycling Club having a very well earned breakfast at the Applestore after 44 miles and 4500 feet.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2018)

Once our Son, Granddaughter and my Stepdaughter had left at dinner time we hopped in the car and headed for Whitemores Antiques at Shelton, where a spot of lunch was followed by an afternoon wandering round the antiques. An excellent afternoon out. It's been another hot and sunny day, and I remembered the sun screen this time. One of the highlights was seeing a Muntjac deer running along the lane near Shelton. I've now got a couple of baked spuds and a couple of chicken legs in the oven for tea.


http://whitemoors.co.uk


----------



## screenman (6 May 2018)

We did a Dirk ride, 30 minutes along the path to the pub, 150 minutes in pub then 25 minute ride back. 14 miles in total.


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2018)

screenman said:


> We did a Dirk ride, 30 minutes along the path to the pub, 150 minutes in pub then 25 minute ride back. 14 miles in total.


Sounds like the perfect training plan. Repeat 4 times a week.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2018)

Good morning chaps. Another beautiful day is on the cards. I think it will be too hot today. I will not be going for a bimble. I will do a bit of gardening instead. Have a good one folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2018)

Good morning chaps. Another beautiful day is on the cards. I think it will be too hot today. I will not be going for a bimble. I will do a bit of gardening instead. Have a good one folks.


----------



## arch684 (7 May 2018)

Morning all. A bit cloudy here but the sun is trying to break through


----------



## dave r (7 May 2018)

Good morning all, another warm and sunny morn, we're heading for the Earlsdon Festival this afternoon, should be very hot and very busy.


http://www.earlsdonfestival.com/


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2018)

Going to be a nice day here on the Gold Coast. Lot of holiday makers down here at the moment so we'll avoid the beaches.
Will be off later to a little known beauty spot near Barnstaple to walk the doggie, then on to a nice little tucked away pub for a light lunch.
I doubt many Grockles would know about either, so we should have a quiet day.


----------



## numbnuts (7 May 2018)

Dogs fed, watered and walked the days my own, Oh and I picked their crap up


----------



## Drago (7 May 2018)

Went for an early run, now chilling with a Nespresso.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2018)

I have been sitting in the garden. I even exposed my legs to the sun .


----------



## screenman (7 May 2018)

Lovely day here, if it stays like this until next March I will be very happy.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Lovely day here, if it stays like this until next March I will be very happy.




If it stays like this here until tomorrow I will be happy.


----------



## GM (7 May 2018)

Just back from a cracking 40 miler, 50 Hello's, and no close passes. Had to get up an hour earlier than I normally do at 9o/c before it got warm. Might have a wander up the road later for the May day fair, hoping there might be a cake stall.


----------



## numbnuts (7 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been sitting in the garden. I even exposed my legs to the sun .


I've been laying in the garden and exposed.........


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've been laying in the garden and exposed.........




I have seen a photo of you exposed somewhere else on CC.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been sitting in the garden. I even exposed my legs to the sun .



I'm under factor 30, I got my arms got burnt on Saturday.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm under factor 30, I got my arms burnt on Saturday.




My arms were tingling a bit yesterday. I am very fair skinned, and i didn't use any sun cream at all.


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2018)

I'm in the pub.....


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2018)

I have braved the heat outside and stained the decking. It needed doing so that's another job done.


----------



## numbnuts (7 May 2018)

Phew  it's hot out there I had to come in still got a nice cup of tea now


----------



## screenman (7 May 2018)

The cadac is being manged by the youngest and the booze is flowing, 7 days on the run of exercising and I choose this one as a rest day.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2018)

We've just got back from the festival and it's hot, hot, hot. And it was busy, busy, busy. Now sat in the garden with a nice .


----------



## screenman (7 May 2018)

It is showing 34c in the garden


----------



## screenman (7 May 2018)

You may also notice that I am the world worst photographer.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2018)

To remind those who say it's too warm of what you're missing.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 May 2018)

screenman said:


> We did a Dirk ride, 30 minutes along the path to the pub, 150 minutes in pub then 25 minute ride back. 14 miles in total.


I think you may find that @Dirk has trademarked that ride, you may have to pay him royalties


----------



## screenman (7 May 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> I think you may find that @Dirk has trademarked that ride, you may have to pay him royalties


r

No way, he is minted already.


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2018)

screenman said:


> No way, he is minted already.


Nah.....just another poor pensioner struggling to get by.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nah.....just another poor pensioner struggling to get by.


----------



## The Jogger (7 May 2018)

Car loaded with cases, Brommie and other bits for an early start to Portsmouth then Bilbao


----------



## Drago (8 May 2018)

Just off out for a run, then the grass I will a cut.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2018)

Just watched my neighbour going off to work.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2018)

Morning chaps. Quite a differance weather wise here. Dull, overcast, hazy and i think rain is in the air.


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just watched my neighbour going off to work.


It's quite a nice feeling, I hear mine most mornings as he starts his scooter about 6am.

Still nice and sunny here this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2018)

Paulus said:


> It's quite a nice feeling, I hear mine most mornings as he starts his scooter about 6am.
> 
> Still nice and sunny here this morning.




Same here. My 1 and only neighbour leaves at around 6.30. Shame.


----------



## arch684 (8 May 2018)

Morning all. Going to visit my sister today,we are the last of the family


----------



## Drago (8 May 2018)

Took a different running rotate today around the edge of some local woods. Largely in the shade and much cooler.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. Quite a differance weather wise here. Dull, overcast, hazy and i think rain is in the air.



Similar here but forecast to improve tomorrow and towards the weekend. 

Selfish I know but a little rain tonight would be good. I have a lot of freshly planted stock and open ground seed germinating on the allotment. Watering is fine but rain is better. I’m down to two full butts already!!

Ironing next, allotment work and then bike cleaning. Yeah!


----------



## jongooligan (8 May 2018)

Emergency tooth extraction for me this morning. Wasn't half as much fun as I thought it would be. 

Worst thing is that I'm not allowed out on the bike in this glorious weather nor can I sit in the sun and have a beer.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Emergency tooth extraction for me this morning. Wasn't half as much fun as I thought it would be.
> 
> Worst thing is that I'm not allowed out on the bike in this glorious weather nor can I sit in the sun and have a beer.



. I've got to have one out Thursday.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2018)

@jongooligan @dave r OUCH!

Hope it went/goes well. From what I recall the relief is well worth the initial discomfort.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2018)

Well the rain, gentle, soft rain arrived and the allotment is happy. Mrs P isn’t as she was shed painting.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2018)

My neighbour has an eight year old who plays football on their garden all winter. It’s usually a sea of mud and this winter was true to form. 

I spent hours scarifying my lawn, moss killed and fed it. 

Perhaps people would like to guess which is which? There is a clue. 

I’m not very happy about this.


----------



## screenman (8 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Emergency tooth extraction for me this morning. Wasn't half as much fun as I thought it would be.
> 
> Worst thing is that I'm not allowed out on the bike in this glorious weather nor can I sit in the sun and have a beer.



He lied when he said it would not hurt, why believe him now.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 408278
> My neighbour has an eight year old who plays football on their garden all winter. It’s usually a sea of mud and this winter was true to form.
> 
> I spent hours scarifying my lawn, moss killed and fed it.
> ...



The moral of the story would appear to be:

a) throw away scarifier, moss killer and lawn feed

b) borrow neighbour's son (and goal posts)


----------



## screenman (9 May 2018)

Another nice day here, the bike is calling.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2018)

Light cloud with blue splashes. Temperature is 11C so all looking hopeful for this morning’s Hilly Wednesday. Not so hilly for me today as along with two others regulars I’m heading out on a rolling Ribble Valley Ramble. Two other pensioners from this group are heading off to do this:

https://www.doogal.co.uk/StravaSegment.php?id=7493827

Nutters are in training for the Fred Whitton and Three Peaks  We would have gone with them but they’re not doing a cafe stop. What? No cafe!!


----------



## arch684 (9 May 2018)

Morning all. Nice morning here but rain forecast for the afternoon so walk the dog then bike ride before lunch


----------



## Drago (9 May 2018)

Just regaining consciousness then out for a run.


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2018)

Picking the caravan up in a couple of hours, then trundling down the A39 to Boscastle at pensioner speed. Funny how we always have a lovely clear road in front of us.


----------



## roadrash (9 May 2018)

just be sure to get there in time for the pub at lunchtime, wouldn't want you missing out


----------



## dave r (9 May 2018)

Good morning, another bright and sunny one, but rain later.


----------



## GM (9 May 2018)

I love Boscastle, stayed in one of the best B&B's there ever.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Emergency tooth extraction for me this morning. Wasn't half as much fun as I thought it would be.
> 
> Worst thing is that I'm not allowed out on the bike in this glorious weather nor can I sit in the sun and have a beer.




Ow. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2018)

Good morning. Dam cool here to say the least. Another 'no idea what i am going to do day' i think.


----------



## Drago (9 May 2018)

Back from run. Sweating like the Iranian President when Trumps in town.


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> just be sure to get there in time for the pub at lunchtime, wouldn't want you missing out


These trips aren't just thrown together, you know.
I shall probably be lunching in The Cobweb Inn in Boscastle.


----------



## Drago (9 May 2018)

Blimey, I'm sweating like Theresa May during a House of lords vote.


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2018)




----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 408388


Little and Large


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2018)

I may have had a snooze.


----------



## Paulus (9 May 2018)

Just got back from a 30 mile ride from Barnet to Broxbourne with 2 friends and a nice cafe stop by the river Lea. A sunny round trip.


----------



## GM (9 May 2018)

That naughty dog has dragged us to the pub again...


----------



## The Jogger (9 May 2018)

Just had tapas in Salamanca, what a beautiful town, after a 400km drive, next and final leg tomorrow. Oh, this retirement malarkey.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2018)

The local blackbird is going to have to learn 4.30am is an unreasonable time to sing!!! Or suffer the consequences


----------



## screenman (10 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> The local blackbird is going to have to learn 4.30am is an unreasonable time to sing!!! Or suffer the consequences



I was just thinking how nice the birds are singing this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2018)

Good morning folks.


----------



## jongooligan (10 May 2018)

Good morning WD. In the office this morning. As Mrs. jg said at ten to six this morning, 'I don't know how this work malarkey caught on'.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Good morning WD. In the office this morning. As Mrs. jg said at ten to six this morning, 'I don't know how this work malarkey caught on'.




. Nasty 4 letter word. Shouldn't be allowed. -


----------



## Drago (10 May 2018)

Not sure if I slept funny. Got a pain up one side of my neck. Don't think I'm having a stroke so I'll still go for a run.


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2018)

Off for a nice coastal walk this morning and probably lunch in Tintagel.


----------



## dave r (10 May 2018)

Good morning, bike ride this morning, dentist this afternoon, I'm looking forward to this morning.


----------



## arch684 (10 May 2018)

Morning all. Shopping and lunch in Glasgow today I think


----------



## GM (10 May 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, bike ride this morning, dentist this afternoon, I'm looking forward to this morning.




Your dentist appointment wouldn't be at 2.30 perchance 

We've had a little bit of welcomed rain overnight, nice and sunny now. 2nd coat of shed painting this morning and a bit of gardening.


----------



## Paulus (10 May 2018)

I'm not sure it's been long enough to get over this work lark yet. This morning I was awoken after a strange dream that I had just crashed my train and was being demoted down to station staff! Do I need a psychologist?


----------



## dave r (10 May 2018)

GM said:


> Your dentist appointment wouldn't be at 2.30 perchance
> 
> We've had a little bit of welcomed rain overnight, nice and sunny now. 2nd coat of shed painting this morning and a bit of gardening.



Yes.


----------



## dave r (10 May 2018)

My ride this morning came to a premature end just outside Coventry at the Nailcote hall lights. I'd clattered a pothole in Duggins lane and by the time I got to the lights it was obvious something was wrong, an inspection revealed a Pringle shaped rear wheel and a split in the rear hub.


----------



## jongooligan (10 May 2018)

dave r said:


> My ride this morning came to a premature end just outside Coventry at the Nailcote hall lights. I'd clattered a pothole in Duggins lane and by the time I got to the lights it was obvious something was wrong, an inspection revealed a Pringle shaped rear wheel and a split in the rear hub.


Did you manage to ride it home @dave r?


----------



## BoldonLad (10 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> . Nasty 4 letter word. Shouldn't be allowed. -


 
Yes, I think we should have a swear box, every time a person uses the “w” word they have to put £10 in the box.

Proceeds to the Pensioners Christmas Party/Drinks Fund.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 May 2018)

Paulus said:


> I'm not sure it's been long enough to get over this work lark yet. This morning I was awoken after a strange dream that I had just crashed my train and was being demoted down to station staff! Do I need a psychologist?



No, but, I would stop playing with the model railway


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2018)

dave r said:


> My ride this morning came to a premature end just outside Coventry at the Nailcote hall lights. I'd clattered a pothole in Duggins lane and by the time I got to the lights it was obvious something was wrong, an inspection revealed a Pringle shaped rear wheel and a split in the rear hub.




Oh dear. Bad luck


----------



## numbnuts (10 May 2018)

dave r said:


> My ride this morning came to a premature end just outside Coventry at the Nailcote hall lights. I'd clattered a pothole in Duggins lane and by the time I got to the lights it was obvious something was wrong, an inspection revealed a Pringle shaped rear wheel and a split in the rear hub.


OUCH the way the roads are I think a MTB is the way to go, you could try claiming off the council if the hole has all ready been reported by someone.


----------



## dave r (10 May 2018)

numbnuts said:


> OUCH the way the roads are I think a MTB is the way to go, you could try claiming off the council if the hole has all ready been reported by someone.



I drove down the road in the car and couldn't see the hole. It has torn one of the spokes out


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2018)

Nice in Boscastle this morning.


----------



## dave r (10 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Did you manage to ride it home @dave r?



Yes, then got changed and finished the trip in the car


----------



## GM (10 May 2018)

dave r said:


> I drove down the road in the car and couldn't see the hole. It has torn one of the spokes out
> 
> View attachment 408518




That looks like a new wheel job, definitely claim against the council.


----------



## derrick (10 May 2018)

I am now retired again, that job took longer than i thought it would. 
But well worth it.
Have also fallen behind with the bike servicing, No one is complaining so it's all good.


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2018)

I'm in the pub......







Bettle & Chisel Inn - Delabole.






F&C - £5.75.


----------



## dave r (10 May 2018)

GM said:


> That looks like a new wheel job, definitely claim against the council.



Either a rebuild with a new hub and spokes, the rims in good knick, or a new wheel, I'll speak to the LBS sometime over the next few days.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> The local blackbird is going to have to learn 4.30am is an unreasonable time to sing!!! Or suffer the consequences



Done four loads of washing - not all clothes I stress. Cleaned entire house except kitchen. I’m now so nackered I’m going back to bed. 

Off to Manchester this evening to a focus group run by The Guardian. Should be very interesting, I’ve done a number of these for different organisations. £60 cash - pensioners will do owt for cash - so I can treat myself to a good meal as well. 

Winner!!!


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Done four loads of washing - not all clothes I stress. Cleaned entire house except kitchen. I’m now so nackered I’m going back to bed.
> 
> Off to Manchester this evening to a focus group run by The Guardian. Should be very interesting, I’ve done a number of these for different organisations. £60 cash - *pensioners will do owt for cash* - so I can treat myself to a good meal as well.
> 
> Winner!!!


Oh Aye!


----------



## screenman (11 May 2018)

Clear and sunny here, hopefully will fit a ride in between the swim and gym sessions today.


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2018)

A bit dull and breezy at the moment. Hopefully will have brightened up by 8.30 when I set off to meet the guys for the Friday Fry Up Ride.

Small disaster looming on the horizon. June 6th is the first event in our Inter Club Hill Climb Series. Three local clubs each run two events, I run my club’s event.

I have a brand new route, all risk assessed, approved by CTT, all the other leg work done. Yesterday I heard United Utilities have dug up the road half way up with temporary lights till June 22nd. Off to inspect this afternoon. 

Looking like a cancellation or postponement at best, not happy.


----------



## rb58 (11 May 2018)

Walk in the woods with Mrs rb58 today I think. And a holiday haircut before we head off to Scottishland.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2018)

Good morning fellow retirees. A cold start here. Bloody cold in fact . Good job i didn't pack the thermal drawers away.


----------



## Drago (11 May 2018)

Cooler here today. Tidy up then go for a run. Some fiddling in the man shed planned for later.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2018)

Blimmin' windy last night; thought the caravan was going to blow over!
Calmed down a bit now. Off to Wadebridge this morning, then will find a nice spot for lunch.


----------



## derrick (11 May 2018)

No alarm clock this morning. But next door have the bloody builders in.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2018)

Back home after a swim, it is nice and bright out there still and warming up. Life is buzzing, great day ahead planned, keep smiling everybody as it confuses the hell out of moaners.


----------



## Venod (11 May 2018)

I have ridden everyday this week, so might as well ride today as well, yesterdays ride was down the Leeds/Liverpool canal from Steeton, one of my favourite rides if a breezy westerly, nearly 40 traffic free miles, I take the train up to Steeton its about £3.00 (half price within West Yorkshire) with my West Yorkshire old git pass, one change in Leeds.


----------



## GM (11 May 2018)

rb58 said:


> Walk in the woods with Mrs rb58 today I think. And a holiday haircut before we head off to Scottishland.





I'll be doing something similar, dog walking this morning, 0.5 haircut this afternoon and fly off to the desert this evening. Enjoy your's!


----------



## arch684 (11 May 2018)

Morning all. Cool but dry day here,not sure what to do today


----------



## Drago (11 May 2018)

Back from my run. Sweating like James Nesbit's wig maker on a windy day.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2018)

I'm in the pub - St Mabyn Inn.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub - St Mabyn Inn.
> 
> View attachment 408630


Habit forming.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Habit forming.


Pork pies have that effect.....


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Pork pies have that effect.....


There's a pie!!
The chips in the enamel cup are bad enough.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2018)

For the first time in months i am using my Sony Vaio. I am charging my tomtom up. It is taking ages to download the updates. Just gods to show how often i use it.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub - St Mabyn Inn.
> 
> View attachment 408630



I like the idea of a mug of chips, but you need a bigger mug, there wont be many in there.


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub -
> 
> 
> 
> that pork pie looks awfully pale


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2018)

WIND!!!!! From the south. This means a westward ride to the cafe is in to a head or side wind. The eastward ride home is in to a side or head wind.

65 miles absolutely BATTERED

Broken bottle cage as well which is a good excuse to head off to the LBS for a natter/moan about the wind.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2018)

I hate Windows 10. It is a load of carp.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2018)

If moaning was in the next olympics somebody who rides a bike would pick up the gold medal.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2018)

dave r said:


> I like the idea of a mug of chips, but you need a bigger mug, there wont be many in there.


It was only a light snack on the 'lighter bites' menu.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2018)

My tomtom has now downloaded all the updates.


----------



## The Jogger (11 May 2018)

Home at last......


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2018)

Just fed the fox


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> My tomtom has now downloaded all the updates.


And it only took a little over three hours.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2018)

Venus is very bright this evening.


----------



## screenman (12 May 2018)

Off to see the youngest son do a Tough Mudder, he has raised a considerable sum for a Alzheimer charity in sponsorship so we are very proud of him.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2018)

Good morning. A very misty start to the day here.


----------



## Drago (12 May 2018)

Just enjoying a Nespresso then off out to walk das hund. 

This afternoon I'll be rattling collection tins for Warwickshire Search and rescue at the B and Q at Binley in Cov from 1300-1600 if any of my fans fancy a signature.


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2018)

Hitching the 'van up in a couple of hours and towing the 50 miles back home up the A39.


----------



## arch684 (12 May 2018)

Morning all. Lovely sunny morning here,I think bike ride then garden today


----------



## numbnuts (12 May 2018)

I'm going home today


----------



## The Jogger (12 May 2018)

Heading to Alhaurin El Grande for the weekend to visit friends and some sort of fiera thing on. Should be a good craic.


----------



## rb58 (12 May 2018)

I’ve just completed the final recce for tomorrow’s Sunday London Ride ‘It’s A Bit Of An Animal’ edition. Am celebrating with a bacon sandwich at the cafe in Russell Square before a quick ride home.


----------



## Drago (12 May 2018)

Met Dave R this afternoon. I was doing my charity bit raising funds for Warwickshire SAR and Dave wandered over to say hello. My brain was in charity mode and it took me a few moments to realise who he was. Nice to meet him and his accounts department.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Met Dave R this afternoon. I was doing my charity bit raising funds for Warwickshire SAR and Dave wandered over to say hello. My brain was in charity mode and it took me a few moments to realise who he was. Nice to meet him and his accounts department.



And it was nice to meet you, we were on our way back from Earlswood and took a diversion to say hello.


----------



## Drago (12 May 2018)

Aw shucks, diverted to say hi to me! I reckon we raised over £300 sheets.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Aw shucks, diverted to say hi to me! I reckon we raised over £300 sheets.



Thats a superb effort, well done.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2018)

In the cafe dinner time, Wedges School Lane Hockley Heath.


----------



## Drago (12 May 2018)

Cheers. A surprising number of folk were putting paper money in the buckets.

One lovely old lady slipped a fiver into my bucket. That's a generous donation from a senior citizen who may have limited means so I thanked her most profusely. She said "I've had a good day and I'd like you to have a good day too", which I thought was very sweet of her.

The people of Cov were very generous and I and my colleagues at WarkSAR are very grateful to them.


----------



## screenman (12 May 2018)

Nearly went to see youngest do a Tough Mudder, but £15 for the carpark even for competitors and £10 each for spectators to get in, decided the money would do better off helping a charity. Water £4.50 for two small bottles.

Popped into Grantham, boy has that turned into a dirty place since we were last there about a year ago, why cannot shop keepers pick up a few weeds growing out of the pavement have a quick sweepup and wipe the windows and piantwork.

Large car full of rubbish done to the tip and the eldest lads screen repaired.

Got a turbo session to do and thirty minutes of core workout planned for this afternoon, so best get on with it soon.


----------



## numbnuts (12 May 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I'm going home today


I'm home  it's nice going away, but better to return and back in my own bed.


----------



## screenman (12 May 2018)

They charged £3.50 to look after car keys.


----------



## Drago (12 May 2018)

Tough Mudder pay charities pittance to supply staff.


----------



## screenman (12 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Tough Mudder pay charities pittance to supply staff.



Not sure I should like that post.


----------



## screenman (12 May 2018)

I am on the turbo, 10 minutes left. Puff!puff.


----------



## Drago (12 May 2018)

They pay in the order of £40 per volunteer for a 10-12 hour days.


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2018)

Back home at lunchtime today. Got at least 3 rides next week as a final limbering up for our Dorset cycling week, in a weeks time. Caravan and bike fettling/cleaning on Friday. Apart from that, I've got nothing planned.


----------



## screenman (12 May 2018)

Lincoln GP tomorrow, see you all on the hill I hope.


----------



## arch684 (12 May 2018)

Today's plan was bike,lunch then garden but it was such a nice day it changed to bike,lunch then bike again


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2018)

New curtain pole in the living room, and 3 sets of new curtains put up as well. Some old redundent electrical wiring also removed. It has been a good day.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2018)

Morning chaps. Another misty start, but hopefully it will turn out to be another lovely sunny day.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2018)

Well it’s a club 100 miler at 8.00am. Glorious day for it. I have a 13 mile round trip to the start/finish point making a very long ride. Mile 78 is only half a mile from my house..........I can already feel temptation raising its’ ugly head. 

Have a good day people


----------



## screenman (13 May 2018)

Off to spend the day in Lincoln watching the bike races and meeting up with lots of cycling buddies.


----------



## arch684 (13 May 2018)

Morning all.Rain and It's really dull,I think I will just catch up with the housework today


----------



## Drago (13 May 2018)

Dull here too.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2018)

Overcast here, but we can make anything brighter if we try a bit. Off to spoons for brekkie soon, then some retail therapy mixed up with the racing.


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2018)

Sun arise in the morning


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2018)

Glorious sunshine on the Gold Coast today. Off for a stroll down to the village for lunch, in a mo.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2018)

icecream at nanna's


----------



## screenman (13 May 2018)

Lovely and warm here in Lincoln despite the gloomy forecast, the place is rammed with cycling enthusiasts.


----------



## Drago (13 May 2018)

Sun has come out. I'm off out to the man shed to drink beer!


----------



## Drago (13 May 2018)

Man shed. Listening to some PMR traffic on 449. Sounds like a warehouse.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2018)

Evening folks. I was on local driving duties this afternoon ferrying my twin grandsons here and there. Beautiful day here, but chilly in the breeze.


----------



## screenman (14 May 2018)

Lovely day out there, off to the dentist for a shine today after the swim and a ride pm have fun everyone.


----------



## arch684 (14 May 2018)

Morning all, looks like it's going to be a lovely day here, just getting the bike out ready for a few miles


----------



## arch684 (14 May 2018)

I'm feeling old today, it's my oldest sons birthday today and he's 46. My god where did the years go


----------



## The Jogger (14 May 2018)

Up and coffee now waiting on contractors to arrive sent by developer to sort out some damp issues in my house. It's not all sun, sea and coffee con leche.


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2018)

A glorious morning here with a similar forecast till Saturday. Quite a busy week ahead with car service, dental hospital and podiatry. 

My wife is signing me in this afternoon at the local David Lloyd to use the outdoor pool. I’m going to look ridiculous having SCS (silly cyclist suntan) and have lost a considerable amount of weight since I last wore my swimming shorts.


----------



## perplexed (14 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> A glorious morning here with a similar forecast till Saturday. Quite a busy week ahead with car service, dental hospital and podiatry.
> 
> My wife is signing me in this afternoon at the local David Lloyd to use the outdoor pool. I’m going to look ridiculous having SCS (silly cyclist suntan) and have lost a considerable amount of weight since I last wore my swimming shorts.



Did I catch a glimpse of you?


----------



## Drago (14 May 2018)

I'll be going for a run once Mrs D and Mini D are out the door. Meanwhile, Louise Minchin is on telly.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2018)

arch684 said:


> I'm feeling old today, it's my oldest sons birthday today and he's 46. My god where did the years go




It was my sons birthday last week. He is 45. I have no idea how that happened so fast. 

Good morning folks. A sunny, but chilly start to the day. Shopping day for me today.


----------



## Drago (14 May 2018)

The Jogger said:


> Up and coffee now waiting on contractors to arrive sent by developer to sort out some damp issues in my house. It's not all sun, sea and coffee con leche.



You get contractors in to refit your catheter?


----------



## jongooligan (14 May 2018)

Wall to wall sun here. Plan is to get the train to Berwick on Tweed, ride back along the Northumberland coast to the Shields ferry, cross the Tyne then ride down to Sunderland and come home up the C2C path.
Last ferry is at 8pm and it doesn't get dark until 10pm so should be able to have a leisurely ride.


----------



## gavroche (14 May 2018)

Drago said:


> I'll be going for a run once Mrs D and Mini D are out the door. Meanwhile, Louise Minchin is on telly.


Do you watch tv that early in the morning?


----------



## Drago (14 May 2018)

Only when Louise Minchin is on.


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2018)

arch684 said:


> I'm feeling old today, it's my oldest sons birthday today and he's 46. My god where did the years go


Know what you mean.
Quite often I'll hear a tune I like on the radio. After a while I'll think - 'Blimey! That's over 50 odd years old!'. A lot of 60s music is still very popular.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2018)

Morning people, another bright and breezy day and I'm off for a bike ride in a bit, but I will need to remember to keep pedalling, I'm on my fixed this morning.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2018)

I'm sat in the Hatton Locks cafe with coffee and toast, my original coffee stop, Stratford Armouries in Snitterfield was closed.


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2018)

Just got back from a sunny, hilly, 20 mile ride over the top to Georgeham and Croyde and back along the coast and the marshes.
Spot of lunch, then I'm cutting the lawns before taking the doggie for a walk down the village.


----------



## Drago (14 May 2018)

Shed painted, garden tidied, lunch eaten, now flicking through the Sky movie channels.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2018)

I got back a short time ago having done an enjoyable and slightly lumpy 53 miles in the sun

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/23117337


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2018)

Such a nice day, I took the doggie to the beach instead.
Walking down to village later.


----------



## screenman (14 May 2018)

You keep showing pictures like that and you may have to move over and make room for another couple, I have had it with this county.


----------



## Drago (14 May 2018)

Dirkie, I might have to take my kayak down there!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2018)

I have been shopping.


----------



## Drago (14 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been shopping.



Did you buy cake? If so, I'm on my way.


----------



## screenman (14 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Dirkie, I might have to take my kayak down there!



Or even my Waveski.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Did you buy cake? If so, I'm on my way.



Do-nuts and Salted Caramel ice cream. Is that any good?


----------



## Drago (14 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Do-nuts and Salted Caramel ice cream. Is that any good?



Get the kettle on!


----------



## dave r (14 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Did you buy cake? If so, I'm on my way.



If you want cake try Wedges bakery School Lane Hockley heath, I can confirm their cakes are excellent


https://www.wedgesbakery.co.uk/


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2018)

screenman said:


> You keep showing pictures like that and you may have to move over and make room for another couple, I have had it with this county.


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Do-nuts and Salted Caramel ice cream. Is that any good?


Post code???


----------



## Venod (14 May 2018)

From Pluto to The Sun.

Lovely day for a ride to York via The Solar Cycle Path, when it was first constructed it was packed hardcore then they tarmaced the surface, tree roots are now breaking the surface causing a bumpy ride in places, I wonder if there is any cash to smooth it out.

https://www.york.ac.uk/solar/index.html


----------



## screenman (14 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Get the kettle on!



Pick me up as you go past.


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2018)

A little story from Sunday’s ride. Fifeteen of us pushing along approximately in pairs when one of our guys suddenly flies up in the air and down on to the grass verge. 

The four behind, including me, ride by and stop 20 yards up the road. Others come to a rapid halt. We turn to look back and as people are crowding round we decide to stay back. 

The word comes out our guy is OK and the left crank had come out bringing him down. Lots of all the usual chat. Can we fix it? Is it sheared? That’s the problem with doing your own maintenance! Is he phoning his wife? We can’t leave him here. You can all imagine.

After about ten minutes someone realised the guy who lost the crank wasn’t the guy who came down. Then we realised the guy who lost the crank wasn’t even riding with us.

“We’d better stay and help him” someone said. “We’d better not” was the reply “He’s trying to tighten it back on by hand!!”

After making sure his mate had a phone we all sped off.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2018)

I love Hagen Dazs salted caramel ice cream. Son and grandsons taken back home. Altogether 100 miles done today. Grrrr.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 May 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the Hatton Locks cafe with coffee and toast, my original coffee stop, Stratford Armouries in Snitterfield was closed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 409179



A Ford Prefect 100E ? I had the two door version (Ford Anglia 100E) as my first car! £35 I paid for it.


----------



## The Jogger (14 May 2018)

Drago said:


> You get contractors in to refit your catheter?


No, these ones don't do plumbing


----------



## jongooligan (14 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Wall to wall sun here. Plan is to get the train to Berwick on Tweed, ride back along the Northumberland coast to the Shields ferry, cross the Tyne then ride down to Sunderland and come home up the C2C path.
> Last ferry is at 8pm and it doesn't get dark until 10pm so should be able to have a leisurely ride.



Mission accomplished. Absolutely stunning coastal scenery but terrible photographer so you'll have to make do with a coo spotted near Druridge.






115 miles today but hardly any climbing.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> A Ford Prefect 100E ? I had the two door version (Ford Anglia 100E) as my first car! £35 I paid for it.



I believe so, It looked like a good restoration job, next to the car was what looked like an old tatty Gatling type machine gun


----------



## Drago (14 May 2018)

Gatling Gun?! Me wantee!


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2018)

Misty.


----------



## screenman (15 May 2018)

Yesterday was 2k swim, 20 miles hard on the bike and 30 minutes core, I was not expecting to feel as fresh as I do this morning. I will do the same this fine day and see what happens, looks nice out there.


----------



## arch684 (15 May 2018)

Morning all.Cloudy but the sun trying to break through,if it stays dry i will cut the grass and do a bit of weeding


----------



## Drago (15 May 2018)

Run followed by some work on the motorbike.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2018)

Good morning. Misty here, but looks like another fab day in store. A bimble will be done, then some washing and then sunning myself in the garden i think.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Run followed by some work on the motorbike.


@Drago! You used the “w” word!


----------



## Drago (15 May 2018)

I must be Ill!


----------



## dave r (15 May 2018)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry, today we're on a pensioners coach trip, this trip includes a meal so this afternoon , like another well known contributor to this thread, we'll be down the pub.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2018)

dave r said:


> ...... like another well known contributor to this thread, we'll be down the pub.


Who dat den?


----------



## Drago (15 May 2018)

I might nip to the pub for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2018)

I wonder where Dirk is going to get to today. Any guesses?


----------



## Drago (15 May 2018)

The inner city?


----------



## dave r (15 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Who dat den?



I wonder!


----------



## screenman (15 May 2018)

Swim done and back home, I am going to clean both the cars and start jet washing the patio. Out for a ride later, which if I take Pam will include a pub stop.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2018)

Drago said:


> The inner city?


*#!# off! 



That's about the least likely place you would ever see me.


----------



## numbnuts (15 May 2018)

I went to Southampton Container port today


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2018)

Afternoon chaps. 16 miles bimble done in gorgeous sunshine. Coffee and a couple of biscuits now.


----------



## Drago (15 May 2018)

Liquid lunch at the pub, with a peanut main course. Time to put my feet up.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2018)

Back from a hilly 22 miler, with a bit of shopping thrown in. Spot of lunch and then doggie walking.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2018)

After a mornings retail therapy at the Hatton Shopping village we're in the pub.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2018)

dave r said:


> After a mornings retail therapy at the Hatton Shopping village we're in the pub.
> 
> 
> View attachment 409364


Bad Dave!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bad Dave!


----------



## dave r (15 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bad Dave!



We've had a lovely Ham, Egg and Chips, in a mo we're playing Bingo.


----------



## screenman (15 May 2018)

10 miles from home and I have been dragged into the pub, kicking and screaming I was. Anyways things have calmed down now I have had a pint, let's us see what happens after the next one. No good for the 6 pack in 6 weeks though, I may have to apply for an extension


----------



## Drago (15 May 2018)

I'm not a lager fan but our local does Cobra on draught, which is quite pleasant. I felt compelled to drink 4 before leaving.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2018)

screenman said:


> ........... I have been dragged into the pub, kicking and screaming I was.......


See? It can happen to the best of us.........


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> See? It can happen to the best of us.........




Or the worst in your case.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2018)

screenman said:


> 10 miles from home and I have been dragged into the pub, kicking and screaming I was. Anyways things have calmed down now I have had a pint, let's us see what happens after the next one. No good for the 6 pack in 6 weeks though, *I may have to apply for an extension*


That bad, planning permission is required?


----------



## Drago (15 May 2018)

A winky extension?


----------



## screenman (15 May 2018)

Drago said:


> A winky extension?



No, a time extension. In fact have you noticed the smaller the stomach the longer the other bit gets.


----------



## Drago (15 May 2018)

An inversely proportional relationship, eh?


----------



## screenman (15 May 2018)

Drago said:


> An inversely proportional relationship, eh?


r


Dowhatmate?

Back home now and Pam has put a large Bailey's and a huge Pims in front of me, which one first.


----------



## screenman (15 May 2018)

Who put that r there?


----------



## jongooligan (15 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Back home now and Pam has put a large Bailey's and a huge Pims in front of me, which one first.



Bailey's and Pims? Together? Either? Both? Where's the bork emoji?

 Found it.


----------



## screenman (15 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Bailey's and Pims? Together? Either? Both? Where's the bork emoji?
> 
> Found it.



Bailey's went down first, after 3 pints at the pub it worked quite well.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Bailey's went down first, after 3 pints at the pub it worked quite well.




Doesn't it curdle? I'm with Mr @Drago. 

When i went shopping in Morrisons yesterday i bought 2 cartons of Hagen dazs Salted caramel ice cream. They were half price so i could hardly say no now could i.


----------



## screenman (15 May 2018)

Feels fine at the moment. Do you think I should refuse the G&T.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Feels fine at the moment. Do you think I should refuse the G&T.




It might be wise.


----------



## pjd57 (15 May 2018)

This weekend , and it's 7 years since I left the fire brigade.
Still another 5 years to wait on the state pension .


----------



## screenman (16 May 2018)

Very windy out there this morning, also very warm an odd combination. Off out dent fixing today and I am looking forward to it, gym later.I

Have a good one.


----------



## arch684 (16 May 2018)

Morning all. Today's plan is to walk the dog then a few easy miles on the bike then sit in the garden with a beer or two


----------



## screenman (16 May 2018)

No hangover, yippee.


----------



## The Jogger (16 May 2018)

Out to walk dogs today at the local dog rescue centre up in them there hills, just above Estepona.


----------



## Drago (16 May 2018)

I'll run in a bit, then a day chilling ahoy. Giving a presentation to some scouts about SAR tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2018)

Errrrr, waiter........excuse me I didn’t order this. I asked for pleasantly sunny and you’ve brought me dull, drizzly and windy. 

Meeting a friend who is recovering from a long term heart issue. He’s had his ebike for a month now. Looking at the weather I’m going to get battered!!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2018)

Good morning chaps. A rainy day today here, but not cold, so that is a plus. Housework, then a spot of reading and i may veg out in front of the telly.


----------



## jongooligan (16 May 2018)

In the office this morning but it's more of a social call. By the time I've sickened everyone with pics of my recent rides, had a glance through my inbox and completed my expenses it will be time to scarper to go for another ride.
Seems we're having something called a 'chaos' day next week where a group of engineers will deliberately disrupt our IT infrastructure to see how we react. What japes! Shame I won't be here as I'm partial to a bit of chaos and would have quite enjoyed running around like a headless chicken for a day.


----------



## Drago (16 May 2018)

Why do the IT types not do their disrupting stuff at night when theres no one there?


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2018)

Just found out that Stage 2 of this year's Tour of Britain finishes on the Strand in Barnstaple on Monday, September 3rd.
Busy arranging dates with mates from up country at the mo. Should have a house full for a few days!


----------



## derrick (16 May 2018)

Lazy day today after yesterdays 90 mile ride. Just got to clean house from top to bottom. Mrs aint happy when i spend the whole day on the bike.
Think i might go and spend the day in the pub. See if she is happier with that.
How much does a divorce cost nowadays.


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2018)

Nipped into town to fill the car up and do a bit of shopping. Picked the caravan up on the way back, to give it a good clean and check over before we go off to Dorset next week. Spitting with rain and a bit cooler today, so might as well get a few jobs out of the way to give us a clear run through to the weekend. Planning a ride tomorrow and a walk on Friday.
First of my Chilli crop has been harvested today. Hot little blighters!


----------



## Drago (16 May 2018)

Marmite on toast for lunch. It appears to have made me rather flatulent.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> In the office this morning but it's more of a social call. By the time I've sickened everyone with pics of my recent rides, had a glance through my inbox and completed my expenses it will be time to scarper to go for another ride.*
> Seems we're having something called a 'chaos' day next week where a group of engineers will deliberately disrupt our IT infrastructure to see how we react.* What japes! Shame I won't be here as I'm partial to a bit of chaos and would have quite enjoyed running around like a headless chicken for a day.


Is that the sort of day where various systems "break down" and they get to see how you work around them?

That being the case, I'd say it's not to see how you react, but to find any holes in the system they didn't know about.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2018)

I recorded an episode of the new Midsummer murders. At least i think it is new, so i am about to settle down for the afternoon to watch it.

I am glad i don''t live near Drago, especially today


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Is that the sort of day where various systems "break down" and they get to see how you work around them?
> 
> That being the case, I'd say it's not to see how you react, but to find any holes in the system they didn't know about.


That all sounds a bit...........er...........workie.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> That all sounds a bit...........er...........workie.


He's not planning on being there though, does that count?


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> He's not planning on being there though, does that count?


Not planning, maybe, but it sounds like he was wishing he was there.
That's worth a yellow card.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Not planning, maybe, but it sounds like he was wishing he was there.
> That's worth a yellow card.


Like this?


----------



## jongooligan (16 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Is that the sort of day where various systems "break down" and they get to see how you work around them?
> 
> That being the case, I'd say it's not to see how you react, but to find any holes in the system they didn't know about.



Yeah, that's the sort of thing. I've suggested that they change it to a Monday after a weekend power down. That way we won't have a clue which are the real outages and which have been contrived by the engineers (and, I suspect, neither will they).


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Yeah, that's the sort of thing. I've suggested that they change it to a Monday after a weekend power down. That way we won't have a clue which are the real outages and which have been contrived by the engineers (and, I suspect, neither will they).


I'd tell 'em to stick it where the sun don't shine.....


----------



## BoldonLad (16 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> In the office this morning but it's more of a social call. By the time I've sickened everyone with pics of my recent rides, had a glance through my inbox and completed my expenses it will be time to scarper to go for another ride.
> Seems we're having something called *a 'chaos' day next week where a group of engineers will deliberately disrupt our IT infrastructure* to see how we react. What japes! Shame I won't be here as I'm partial to a bit of chaos and would have quite enjoyed running around like a headless chicken for a day.



Do you mean they are going to do an upgrade as per TSB? 

I think TSB are going for a chaos month, or, even, a chaos year, rather than just a day.


----------



## screenman (17 May 2018)

Cool and bright around these parts, I am going to spend the day fixing a small leak on the caravan after my swim of course.

Have a good one everybody.


----------



## arch684 (17 May 2018)

Good morning all,looks like It's going to be another fine day here.I have nothing to do but cycle and walk the dog


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2018)

Good morning. We have the sun again. Hoorah. Another cracking day in store i think. Have a good one chaps. ​


----------



## Drago (17 May 2018)

The sun is shining again. Hooray.


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> .
> First of my Chilli crop has been harvested today. Hot little blighters!
> 
> View attachment 409519



Crikey mine are only about 6” tall. Is this on last year’s plants overwintered?

A beautiful morning which I sadly have to spend at Manchester dental hospital. After three infections below a crown my dentist felt I might need root canal treatment. Two choices either take out the crown, do the RCT and leave a gap OR have the referral. Apparently the specialist in Manchester can go in through the underside of the jaw, do the RCT and leave the crown in place.

Today is purely to investigate. As I’ve had no infection for six months I’m hoping to be sent away. If the RCT is said to be needed I’m only agreeing to it if some VERY serious drugs are involved!!!!!


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Crikey mine are only about 6” tall. Is this on last year’s plants overwintered?


These are from a plant I bought from LIDL a couple of months ago for about £4. Purchased as a stop gap until my seedlings grow up. I've got 6 on the go at the moment, the tallest is about 2 feet high. If they crop as well as the LIDL plant, I will be well pleased.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2018)

arch684 said:


> Good morning all,looks like It's going to be another fine day here.I have nothing to do but cycle and walk the dog


Ditto.


----------



## Drago (17 May 2018)

Off out for my morning run about 9, then shower, then may give the Pension Book Special a clean.


----------



## dave r (17 May 2018)

I'm in Hatton cafe


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2018)

Sunny but a tad cool here. Washing is being done. 1 load is already out on the line.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2018)

Just got back from a short ride around the marshes and into the village to pick up a paper. Thought I'd have a go at a couple of Strava segments on the way back. Took 3rd over all on the one I attacked seriously. That was with a side wind. I reckon a decent tail wind would give me a shot at KoM - only 2 seconds to find.
Off out doggie walking in Ilfracombe in a mo, then maybe a pub lunch.


----------



## postman (17 May 2018)

Been breaking up some soil with a hoe this morning and done some washing of my gardening ,diy clothing.Been a rest down day after a busy spell of gardening and diy tasks.


----------



## GM (17 May 2018)

@Dirk bloody caravans.....


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2018)

Walked doggie around Ilfracombe Tors, then a swift sarnie and pint at Hidden Valley. 










Beautiful day and looking set fair for next week's cycling break in Dorset.


----------



## screenman (17 May 2018)

Busy retail day, lunch was taken at a Subway, now to fix the van as the knee is a bit to sore for a ride.


----------



## derrick (17 May 2018)

I have to do another 25 miles to the pub ride again tonight.


----------



## Drago (17 May 2018)

Enjoying a Nespresso.


----------



## dave r (17 May 2018)

derrick said:


> I have to do another 25 miles to the pub ride again tonight.



I put in 55 miles this morning, tonight we are visiting my brother in law, this means lots of tea and biscuits.


----------



## derrick (17 May 2018)

We blasted round the course tonight, i needed that beer,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1578483155#kudos


----------



## screenman (18 May 2018)

Wow! That is the way it looks out there today with the mist on bright yellow field's. Swim and gym for me today and about a dozen dents to play with.​


----------



## Drago (18 May 2018)

Gutten morgen. Early run, then helping a neighbour mend his van.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2018)

Good morning. . A chilly but sunny start to the day here. Lots to do before i go off for a bmble.


----------



## arch684 (18 May 2018)

Morning all,I have to wait in for a delivery today,hope it's here early then I'm out on the bike


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2018)

Bloody hell. This won't do at all. I have cleaned my oven already. Good grief.


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2018)

Felt a bit rough yesterday afternoon, and went to bed very early.
Supposedly going for a walk and lunch today, but I'll see how I feel when I get up in an hour, or so.


----------



## dave r (18 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Felt a bit rough yesterday afternoon, and went to bed very early.
> Supposedly going for a walk and lunch today, but I'll see how I feel when I get up in an hour, or so.


----------



## screenman (18 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Felt a bit rough yesterday afternoon, and went to bed very early.
> Supposedly going for a walk and lunch today, but I'll see how I feel when I get up in an hour, or so.



Beer poisoning, you need more. GWS old fellow.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Felt a bit rough yesterday afternoon, and went to bed very early.
> Supposedly going for a walk and lunch today, but I'll see how I feel when I get up in an hour, or so.




Hope you feel ok today.


----------



## Drago (18 May 2018)

Having my lunch, then back to swearing at the neighbours van. Who'd have thought spring compressors could be such fun?!


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Beer poisoning, you need more. GWS old fellow.









Seems to be doing the job.
My missus reckons that my beer quotient was low.


----------



## arch684 (19 May 2018)

Morning all,lovely morning for a bike ride to avoid the TV until the football is on


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2018)

Good morning chaps. Another fab day weather wise.


----------



## screenman (19 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Having my lunch, then back to swearing at the neighbours van. Who'd have thought spring compressors could be such fun?!



That sounds like work to me, take it easy.


----------



## screenman (19 May 2018)

Up and out, it is a fantastic day out there, I hope everyone enjoys the wedding celebrations.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Up and out, it is a fantastic day out there, I hope everyone enjoys the wedding celebrations.


Off out shopping this morning, walking the dog, lawn cutting, caravan cleaning, bike cleaning, watching the Cookstown 100, Tandragee 100 & NW200 ..............in fact, anything to avoid the r***l w*****g.


----------



## Venod (19 May 2018)

What a cracking day for round 2 MTBO in Nidderdale, need a few pints to replace lost fluids, that's my excuse anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2018)

So we’ve had the Royal Wedding and Chelsea v Man Utd......... has to be the most boring day’s television of the century.


----------



## arch684 (19 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So we’ve had the Royal Wedding and Chelsea v Man Utd......... has to be the most boring day’s television of the century.


Could have been worse,we had the Royal Wedding,the Scottish cup final then the English cup final.I gave the tv a body swerve today


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2018)

Bright, bright early morning sunshine and not a breath of wind. Forecast for 18-19C so perfect riding weather. 

Heading northwards and then inland to The Trough of Bowland, Dunsop Bridge and Puddleducks cafe followed by Waddington Fell and then home.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2018)

Morning chaps. A bit dull here. I was expecting/ hopeing for bright sunshine.


----------



## Drago (20 May 2018)

Awake. Headache. Grumpy.


----------



## arch684 (20 May 2018)

Morning all a little cloudy this morning. I think I'm going to Glasgow today, shopping and lunch


----------



## Drago (20 May 2018)

It's not cloudy. It's your cateracts


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2018)

Morning all, nice and sunny here at the moment. Getting ready to meet my mate and go out for a 50 miler with a cafe stop for coffee and pastries at half way. Then a pub stop when we get back.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2018)

Final preparations for our Dorset trip next week. Just waiting on a mate to turn up from Worcestershire (eta 15 minutes) then a stroll down the village for Sunday lunch.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Awake. Headache. Grumpy.


Roll call?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2018)

Afternoon. Been for an 18 miles bimble today. A nice breeze. A bit cloudy and overcast but quite nice.


----------



## screenman (21 May 2018)

Looks nice out there this morning.


----------



## arch684 (21 May 2018)

Morning all, another bright sunny day here.I will wait until after the school run before going out on the bike


----------



## Drago (21 May 2018)

Bright start. Chilling with a Nespresso. Once Mrs and Mini D are out the door I'll tidy up, go for a run, the spend the day mooching.


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2018)

Hitching up in a couple of hours, then on our way to Dorset. I expect we'll have a nice clear road ahead, as usual, as we make our way at pensioner speed across the county.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2018)

Morning chaps. I am clearly late to the party. A bright sunny start to the day, but still chilly i think.


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2018)

Morning all, I'm waiting in for the gas man to service the boiler. The appointment is between 8 and 12 so might be a long wait. May have to do some domestics whilst waiting for the knock on the door.
A nice sunny morning though.


----------



## Drago (21 May 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, I'm waiting in for the gas man to service the boiler.



That's not a nice name for the missus!


----------



## dave r (21 May 2018)

Good morning, another bright and sunny morning. I'm back down the dentist this morning, follow up to the extraction I had, the bad news is I've broken another tooth.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, another bright and sunny morning. I'm back down the dentist this morning, follow up to the extraction I had, the bad news is I've broken another tooth.




You don't seem to be having much luck lately.


----------



## jongooligan (21 May 2018)

Doing a bit of fettling on the home made tandem rack to cut down the wind noise. Heard that the Waiting Room at Durham has got some Blood Orange IPA ready to drink so in the latest, 'I'm not supposed to be drinking but.........' series I think a ride through to Durham is on the cards later.


----------



## Drago (21 May 2018)

Ordered the ingredients to brew 40 pints of pilsner.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, another bright and sunny morning. I'm back down the dentist this morning, follow up to the extraction I had, the bad news is I've broken another tooth.



That wasn't too bad! Dentist looked at the site of the extraction and it's healing nicely, the temporary filling he put on the next tooth, the one where he cracked the original filling, is good and can be left alone, and the broken tooth isn't causing any problems so can be left alone for now, but it will eventually have to come out.


----------



## derrick (21 May 2018)

Started tiling the kitchen floor today, will do a bit more tomorrow, the kitchen will be out of action for a couple of days, that means we have to go down the pub to eat.
PS. also i stubbed my big toe a few months back, the nail went black, it fell of today.


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, I'm waiting in for the gas man to service the boiler.



After waiting until 11am, I looked at the calendar, and then checked the booking on line, The gas man is coming tomorrow. So a bit of a senior moment. I took the dog for a long walk across the fields , did some shopping for dinner tonight, spag bol, and had a couple of pints in the local.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2018)

I had a snooze.


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I had a snooze.


I was thinking about that, but the gardeners have just turned up and making a lot of noise


----------



## Tizme (21 May 2018)

Had the staples removed from my left thigh (THR 12 days ago), cut healed up nicely, not toooo long before I'm back out on the bike, hopefully


----------



## Drago (21 May 2018)

Watching Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2018)

We have thunder and lightening


----------



## Venod (21 May 2018)

numbnuts said:


> We have thunder and lightening



Very very frightening.


----------



## screenman (21 May 2018)

Nice long swim, played with some dents now back home and just about to go and play in the garage, after 1/2 in the sun first.


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2018)

Pitched up near Dorchester at a very nice quiet CL site. Mates from Worcestershire have all arrived and we've coralled up. Fixed a puncture on missus's bike, no idea how it happened, had a couple of beers and a nap. Off down to Weymouth in a bit for F&C on the seafront.


----------



## Venod (21 May 2018)

Canals and Rivers today, TPT from Howden to Selby and a few Bridleways. and canal side riding, rough in places.


----------



## screenman (22 May 2018)

Another fine day out there, come on guys up and a at them, do not waste it as you have no idea how many you have left.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2018)

What a cheery thought @screenman . . Good morning. Not a bad start to the day here.


----------



## arch684 (22 May 2018)

Morning all, cloudy start to the day,housework and washing today maybe bike later


----------



## Drago (22 May 2018)

School sports day today. I'm not competing though.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2018)

Drago said:


> School sports day today. I'm not competing though.




Don't fancy the competititon?


----------



## Drago (22 May 2018)

They'd thrash me!


----------



## jongooligan (22 May 2018)

Tandem on the home made roof rack ready to head down to the flatlands in the Vale of York. 
Woke up to flipping rain here but it's going to clear up. Looking at the weather forecast it seems West is best so after a night in Northallerton I think we'll head over to the forest of Bowland or the Lakes for a couple of days.
One of the joys of (semi) retirement is that we can be flexible and change plans at a moments notice but I guess you lot already know that


----------



## jongooligan (22 May 2018)

Afnug said:


> Canals and Rivers today, TPT from Howden to Selby and a few Bridleways. and canal side riding, rough in places.



Eyup @Afnug. Can recommend the caff in West Park at Goole next time you're over that way. It's a charity subsidised sort of thing so it's good value and the portions are hearty. Must declare an interest as my sister works there. She bakes a cracking cake.


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2018)

Beautiful morning here in sunny pensioner caravan land.
Bit of a heavy night catching up with mates last night, so a lazy get up this morning. Riding out towards Bovington this morning, pub lunch somewhere and a wobble back. Barbeque on the go tonight.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2018)

I'm in Stratford Armouries in Snitterfield with a coffee and toast.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm in Stratford Armouries in Snitterfield with a coffee and toast.
> View attachment 410484




Stratford is a nice town. A friend of mine used to live in Welford on Avon, not far from there.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2018)

I am on the hunt for a waspy fecker. I sprayed it with my killer spray. I can't hear it now. I think it must have crashed and burned in the house somewhere. I will have to hunt it down to make sure it is dead.


----------



## Venod (22 May 2018)

Result from today,s ride, never too old.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2018)

Was pleased to get a 10 miler in today. Yesterday me and Mrs Dave had a deliberate chill day......starting in the garden with vodka & orange at.......
........ wait for it...... 
09:15 
Had a few hours sunbathing then did a few jobs........then back out at 17:00 for a few more drinkypoos.
This morning......slightly the worse but I bravely got the 10 miles in.
Sun was very hot though the wind was surprisingly strong and cool.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Stratford is a nice town. A friend of mine used to live in Welford on Avon, not far from there.



Stratford is a bit too touristy for me, We go down occasionally for a walk round, we try to pick our days, if you pick the wrong day you'll never get in, and if you do get in you my not be able to find somewhere to park. Both Stratford and welford are places I sometimes cycle through.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2018)

dave r said:


> Stratford is a bit too touristy for me, We go down occasionally for a walk round, we try to pick our days, if you pick the wrong day you'll never get in, and if you do get in you my not be able to find somewhere to park. Both Stratford and welford are places I sometimes cycle through.




It has been decades since i went to Stratford. I must admit there were an awful lot of people there.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2018)

Just back having done 56 miles, and this time the cafe in Snitterfield was open.








7 barrel cannon parked outside Stratford Armouries.


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2018)

dave r said:


> Stratford is a bit too touristy for me, We go down occasionally for a walk round, we try to pick our days, if you pick the wrong day you'll never get in, and if you do get in you my not be able to find somewhere to park. Both Stratford and welford are places I sometimes cycle through.


I used to work in Stratford.
Just got back from a 30 mile pub crawl from Dorchester to Wool and back. Time for a shower and some chilling out.


----------



## Drago (22 May 2018)

Just back from sports day. Mini D came first in the sack race.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2018)

I


dave r said:


> Stratford is a bit too touristy for me, We go down occasionally for a walk round, we try to pick our days, if you pick the wrong day you'll never get in, and if you do get in you my not be able to find somewhere to park. Both Stratford and welford are places I sometimes cycle through.


 Did a few jobs in Stratford (early 2000s)........on the roof of the civic centre.
I liked the town. As I started early I always managed to get in a car park directly opposite but as others say....generally, parking is difficult.


----------



## screenman (23 May 2018)

Looking good out there today, have a good one everybody.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2018)

Good morning. Another cracking day here as well. I was listening to the birds singing at 4.15.


----------



## arch684 (23 May 2018)

Morning all,looks like another fine day here.I will be working in my daughters garden today after a bike ride


----------



## screenman (23 May 2018)

Go back to bed you lot who have not been outside yet, it is freezing.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Go back to bed you lot who have not been outside yet, it is freezing.




No it isn't. There is a slight breeze here and the temp is supposed to be around 21 deg today, so quite a nice day.


----------



## screenman (23 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> No it isn't. There is a slight breeze here and the temp is supposed to be around 21 deg today, so quite a nice day.



That is what they said for around here, they are fibbing


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2018)

screenman said:


> That is what they said for around here, they are fibbing




Makes a nice change for me to be able to say the weather is glorious here. . In fact, i can hear my bike calling to me. I might just have to go for a bimble. .


----------



## arch684 (23 May 2018)

It's lovely up here in the west of Scotland,20 deg, bright sunshine and very light wind


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2018)

I've been shopping by bike trike


----------



## snorri (23 May 2018)

arch684 said:


> It's lovely up here in the west of Scotland,20 deg, bright sunshine and very light wind


A little cooler in the east, Met Office says 13C feels like 10C.
Bright but chilly, might get my woolly jersey off in the afternoon unless the easterly wind picks up.


----------



## subaqua (23 May 2018)

well the plan might accelerate a bit. 

restructuring in work means could be no post for me.. standard redundancy so 13 weeks money ( at government rates not my actual salary BOOOO )


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2018)

Afternoon chaps. A fab 22 mile bimble for me..gorgeous weather here. Bright sunshine. Quite a headwind in places. Really enjoyed it today.


----------



## Drago (23 May 2018)

Not felt that well today. Lingered in bed until 10ish with very uncomfortable tummy ache. I've been for a Forest Gump and that seems to have reduced the pressure a bit.


----------



## screenman (24 May 2018)

Up and about since 4ish, off for a swim soon and a day playing with dents.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2018)

Good morning. I was lying in bed listening to the bloody birds chirping at 4am. . Supposed to be raining today, so no bimble for me just housework i think and maybe some reading later.


----------



## arch684 (24 May 2018)

Morning all,spending the day with my daughter shopping and lunch with a trip to the seaside


----------



## Drago (24 May 2018)

No tummy ache today. Huzzah!


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2018)

Had a nice ride from Dorchester to Portland and back yesterday. Pub stops in Portland and Weymouth.







Blimmin hot on the way back!
Sat out around the BBQ, drinking beer and scoffing burgers whilst watching the barn owls last night.
Weather is looking better than forecast for today, so far. Yet to decide on today's itinerary.


----------



## pjd57 (24 May 2018)

A morning bus ride from Glasgow to Edinburgh to drop of a small grandson.
Unexpectedly his mum met me at the coach station.
So my stay in Edinburgh lasted about 5 minutes.
Back on the Glasgow bus .
Should manage to get the bike out for an afternoon bonus run.


P.S. free travel is great.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2018)

It is about to rain here.


----------



## Tizme (24 May 2018)

Post op Day 14 - 5 minutes on the spin bike (resistance turned right down), no complaints from hip. Try again today, once the wife has gone out


----------



## dave r (24 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is about to rain here.



I had several light showers during my ride this morning, my usual ride over to Hatton Locks, 55 miles on a cold grey morning.


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2018)

I has  too


----------



## screenman (25 May 2018)

It is raining, an unplanned ride last night after our ride to the pub and back for a few drinks, my DIL locked herself out of the house and they live 7 miles away, there and back in 45 minutes, that will do.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2018)

Morning chaps from wet, dull nowhere. Raining here and it looks like it will be raining for most of the day, so a day of slobbing around it is then.


----------



## PaulSB (25 May 2018)

Well today I’m going to the Saddleworth Brass Band Contest. Apparently this involves a lot of public transport, walking, beer and bands. I suspect I’ll be very tired tomorrow.

http://whitfriday.brassbands.saddleworth.org/intro.html

Forecast isn’t very helpful


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2018)

Packing up this morning and making our way back to Devon. Had a really good week here in Dorset.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2018)

Good Morning!


----------



## arch684 (25 May 2018)

Morning all,It's another bright warm sunny day here,changed plans yesterday and went walking in The Trossachs national park.cycling today i think


----------



## Drago (25 May 2018)

It's wetter than Ian Beale.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2018)

Drago said:


> It's wetter than Ian Beale.


----------



## Paulus (25 May 2018)

Morning all, had a sleep in after Mrs P went to work. So having a mug of tea before starting the day. Was raining but now the sun is poking through.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2018)

Good morning chaps. Quite dull here but hazy and very humid.


----------



## arch684 (26 May 2018)

Morning all,A bit overcast today but still OK Going to visit the Kelpies today


----------



## Drago (26 May 2018)

Duller than a dinner date with Ian Beale, but at least it's dry. Got some work to do on the Pension Book Special today.


----------



## screenman (26 May 2018)

A bit misty but not looking bad out there, making a start on jetwashing the patio's and pathways today, it is not a quick job but some how I find it relaxing.


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2018)

I've gone down with man flu.
Bugger!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've gone down with man flu.
> Bugger!




Yuck.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2018)

We could have thunderstorms and lightning today. Another day for slobbing i think. It might be another day for making cake as well.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've gone down with man flu.
> Bugger!


----------



## Biker Joe (26 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've gone down with man flu.
> Bugger!


Sorry to hear that. I share your sentiments. Get well soon.


----------



## Biker Joe (26 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We could have thunderstorms and lightning today. Another day for slobbing i think. It might be another day for making cake as well.


It's all right down here in Essex. I've got a new Brooks C17 saddle I'm putting on this morning. Then I'm off to try it out. Enjoy your cake


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2018)

Biker Joe said:


> It's all right down here in Essex. I've got a new Brooks C17 saddle I'm putting on this morning. Then I'm off to try it out. Enjoy your cake




Thanks. I do love Brooks saddles. I hafe a B67s and it is womderful. I suffered so much on other saddles to the point of not wanting to ride my bike at all, then i tried the Brooks and wow. What a differance. You either love or hate them. I clearly have a brooks bum.


----------



## screenman (26 May 2018)

Our to dinner tonight with my eldest son, his wife and her parents and family, a nd cycling will make up a large part of the conversation as 3 of them my DIL included are ex national cycling champions from different parts of our fine sport.


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2018)

Beautiful sunny day. Harvested enough rhubarb for three crumbles - all in the oven now, two for freezer, one for tonight. Time to plant out my curly kale and Cavolo nero today.

Anyone got any good recipes for Pak Choi? I've grown this for the first time in years and we seem to have an awful lot. I'm going to try freezing some but I'm not convinced about that!!

Asparagus by the ton but that's less of a problem


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2018)

Never tried Pak Choi so can't help you there.

Kitchen cleaning for me this morning. Still have the floor to do yet.

Very humid and muggy now, so i think we will def be having a storm today.


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2018)

very muggy today at wigan pier


----------



## Drago (26 May 2018)

It's biker Joe


----------



## Drago (26 May 2018)

I'm sweating like Cliff Richard at a helicopter show.


----------



## screenman (26 May 2018)

Caravan given a good jet wash, just about to spray the conifers with washing up liquid through the jetwash.


----------



## jongooligan (26 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Caravan given a good jet wash, just about to spray the conifers with washing up liquid through the jetwash.



OK, I'll bite. Why are you spraying the conifers with washing up liquid? Please don't tell me that they need washing.


----------



## screenman (26 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> OK, I'll bite. Why are you spraying the conifers with washing up liquid? Please don't tell me that they need washing.



They were looking a bit dirty, I thought everybody did that.


In truth a person with more knowledge than myself suggested it help get rid of the bugs that create the brown area's in the hedge, we shall see.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2018)

screenman said:


> They were looking a bit dirty, I thought everybody did that.
> 
> 
> In truth a person with more knowledge than myself suggested it help get rid of the bugs that create the brown area's in the hedge, we shall see.




Mlld soapy water sprayed on roses gets rid of greenfly.


----------



## screenman (26 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Mlld soapy water sprayed on roses gets rid of greenfly.



We do not have any roses, I ate them all at xmas.


----------



## Drago (26 May 2018)

Beam bushes replaced on the Pension Book Special. Grass cut. Dog walked. 40 pints of pilsner now brewing. Showered. Collapsed in a heap.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Beam bushes replaced on the Pension Book Special. Grass cut. Dog walked. 40 pints of pilsner now brewing. Showered. Collapsed in a heap.



Wern't very busy i take it then.


----------



## Drago (26 May 2018)

I'd have relaxed more if I'd been at work!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2018)

Morning. . First to post again i see. You lot are either doing stuff, or you are still in bed.

Dull, overcast, breezy, rainy here. Another quite bleh day for us i think. We may have a storm. Ligthning is on the cards as well.


----------



## screenman (27 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. . First to post again i see. You lot are either doing stuff, or you are still in bed.
> 
> Dull, overcast, breezy, rainy here. Another quite bleh day for us i think. We may have a storm. Ligthning is on the cards as well.



Been up doing other things, lovely and bright here and going out for a ride very shortly. The day is planned with patio cleaning and afternoon tea with with the youngest and his wifes family, which I know we will enjoy.

Keep smiling, life is great.


----------



## arch684 (27 May 2018)

Morning all Another sunny day here, garden for me today I think after I walk the dog


----------



## Drago (27 May 2018)

A 4 hour long thunderstorm last night, almost continuous lightning. A good hour of monsoon rain. I got up to point Percy at the porcelain at about 0200hrs and stayed up to watch for a while.

Today gonna clean the Pension Book Special, cos it's now covered in fingerprints. Then I'll watch the grand prix this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (27 May 2018)

Good morning, woken this morning by thunder, got up and it was sunny and raining at the same time, son and granddaughter are here this morning, this afternoon there's a food festival at Warwick that might be worth a visit.


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2018)

Still got man flu.......


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Still got man flu.......


----------



## screenman (27 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Still got man flu.......



Sorry to read that GWS old fellow, I think Drago had something last week tell me you have not been having a cuddle and caught something.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Sorry to read that GWS old fellow, I think Drago had something last week tell me you have not been having a cuddle and caught something.


----------



## derrick (27 May 2018)

Lazy day today after yesterdays 25 mile TT. Ware going to the local car pagent. Apparently there is a beer tent there.


----------



## Paulus (27 May 2018)

Morning all, dog walked and now just waiting to go to our friends for more dog walking followed by a pub lunch and then the afternoon of drinking beer and more eating.


----------



## oldwheels (27 May 2018)

Lovely sunny morning so went up the garden just after 0800 with my morning coffee. Just sitting quietly in my shed doorway when pigeons appear and start eying up my peas and beans which are for them just at the tasty stage. Spent the next couple of hours erecting protection and scarers. Rats of the sky!


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2018)

I'm still in bed. About to get up and take doggie for a walk down the lane. Settling in to watch Monaco GP this avo.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2018)

It is raining. It went really dark, then bam.


----------



## derrick (27 May 2018)

Lovely sunshine here.


----------



## screenman (28 May 2018)

Warm and misty here, off to spoons shortly for brekkie, then some retail.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2018)

Good morning. Not raining here. A bit hazy, but looks like it might be a good day.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2018)

Good morning from a misty moisty Coventry. Washings out, breakfast eaten, yesterdays washing ups got to be done, having had a house full of family yesterday morning the kitchen looks like the aftermath of a chimps tea party.


----------



## jongooligan (28 May 2018)

Good morning all. Strange how the retirement thread disappears from the first page when all the workies are having a bank holiday. Glad to see it back where it belongs.
Me n the mutt had Waldridge Fell to ourselves for a long walk at 7 o'clock this morning so feel we've got the jump on today. Feel robbed of all ambition though but that's OK when your only ambition is to recover from yesterday's ride.


----------



## arch684 (28 May 2018)

Morning all, lovely day here warm and sunny.Going to Loch lomond today


----------



## Drago (28 May 2018)

Enjoyed a bank holiday lay in with Mrs D. The news says parts of Northampton were badly flooded last night, so hoping @PeteXXX is ok.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2018)

screenman said:


> In truth a person with more knowledge than myself suggested it help get rid of the bugs that create the brown area's in the hedge, we shall see.



Hmmmm.......good luck with that one. The bugs which cause this are a variety of different aphids and on some conifers scale insects. There are several other causes, disease, fungal infection, drought and poor trimming.

Aphids are the commonest cause, 50%, of browning. Scale insect is questionable. I would check to see if either are present before spraying - the aphid may have left already!

Once the browning has occurred the chances of regrowth are slim. 

Controlling aphids on garden plants where you can see them works with washing up liquid solutions. I doubt it will work on scale insects. In both instances getting the liquid in deep enough to hit everything will be a real challenge.


----------



## GM (28 May 2018)

Good morning peeps. Back from the desert fully refreshed and raring to go, don't know where but still raring.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2018)

On a more cheerful note it’s a glorious start to the morning. Yesterday had a fantastic ride, 80 miles and 4200 feet, with my club. Brutal headwind for probably 60 miles but everyone had fun.

@welsh dragon I’ve learnt to cook pak choi - eating plenty of that!!

Kids turned up for tea unexpectedly yesterday. Great to see them but they are what was planned for leftovers as the basis of today’s tea!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> On a more cheerful note it’s a glorious start to the morning. Yesterday had a fantastic ride, 80 miles and 4200 feet, with my club. Brutal headwind for probably 60 miles but everyone had fun.
> 
> @welsh dragon I’ve learnt to cook pak choi - eating plenty of that!!
> 
> Kids turned up for tea unexpectedly yesterday. Great to see them but they are what was planned for leftovers as the basis of today’s tea!




What does it taste like?


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What does it taste like?



The leaf tastes like “greens” that non specific vegetable we had at school. Quite cabbagy if overcooked. The stalk is crunchy and has a nutty taste. Both are slightly bitter. The stalks are good raw and I’ll try in a green salad tonight.

Last night I separated out stalks and leaf and quickly steamed. Worked well with mash and small gammon joint, hence no leftovers.

Saturday night I stir fried small amount of beef. Removed beef from wok chucked in half green chilli, two gloves garlic, sweet chilli sauce, sunflower seeds and ripped up pak choi. Quickly cooked then added asparagus and the beef. Worked really well but the sunflower seeds did nothing.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2018)

@welsh dragon I think you have vegetable patch? I’ve grown eight plants of pak choi. For two people four plants are plenty


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2018)

Was going to go for a gentle ride today along the Tarka Trail, but just realised that it's a Bank Holiday. No doubt the trail will be packed full of workies trying to get a ride in. Think I might go for a walk somewhere instead.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2018)

There isn't much air here. Feels very humid.


----------



## Paulus (28 May 2018)

Same here, very muggy and little breeze. 
Tomato plants now big enough to plant out so that is the job of the day in the garden. 
MrsP wants me to get the cases out of the loft to start packing for our jaunt to Cypress this week. MrsP is looking forward to the warm/hot weather. I am convinced she is a reptile.


----------



## screenman (28 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm.......good luck with that one. The bugs which cause this are a variety of different aphids and on some conifers scale insects. There are several other causes, disease, fungal infection, drought and poor trimming.
> 
> Aphids are the commonest cause, 50%, of browning. Scale insect is questionable. I would check to see if either are present before spraying - the aphid may have left already!
> 
> ...



Hence the use of the jetwasher, I am happy to take any other advice.


----------



## Drago (28 May 2018)

Almost died during my morning run. Painfully humid.


----------



## screenman (28 May 2018)

Primark is buzzing.


----------



## screenman (28 May 2018)

Now doing a Dirk.


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Now doing a Dirk.


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2018)

I'm doing a @screenman ......


----------



## screenman (28 May 2018)

Only had a half, I was driving and having a moody day. Bit of D going on, soon be out of it though as it does not last long nowadays.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2018)

I've spent the morning with the vac in one hand and the polish in the other catching up on the housework, even the shelves and oven got a clean. I've spent the afternoon with the hoe in one hand and trowl in the other catching up with the garden, as a bonus I've discovered a clematis that had died is growing back, I had three but lost them to clematis wilt, one grew back last year and I moved it under one of my budleha to grow through that, this one has been moved under the other one to do the same.just need to cut the grass now.


----------



## screenman (28 May 2018)

dave r said:


> I've spent the morning with the vac in one hand and the polish in the other catching up on the housework, even the shelves and oven got a clean. I've spent the afternoon with the hoe in one hand and trowl in the other catching up with the garden, as a bonus I've discovered a clematis that had died is growing back, I had three but lost them to clematis wilt, one grew back last year and I moved it under one of my budleha to grow through that, this one has been moved under the other one to do the same.just need to cut the grass now.



You got it all wrong, you want a hoe in one hand and a pint in the other.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2018)

screenman said:


> You got it all wrong, you want a hoe in one hand and a pint in the other.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2018)

@dave r very impressive.

About 11.00 I popped out to collect my lad to go to the gym and swim. Innocent little local journey of ten minutes.........

Hmmmm........locally M6 rammed northbound, M61 northbound at a standstill for +/- 4 miles, M65 westward very, very slow. These motorways converge at Junction 29 of the M6.

There was a plan to build an IKEA at the western end of the M65. Ikea pulled out a couple of weeks ago. Today was a taster of what would have happened every weekend.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @dave r very impressive.
> 
> About 11.00 I popped out to collect my lad to go to the gym and swim. Innocent little local journey of ten minutes.........
> 
> ...



I was reading online this morning that they had built a new IKEA in Exeter and it had caused chaos around the M5 the first morning it had opened.


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2018)

screenman said:


> You got it all wrong, you want a hoe in one hand and a pint in the other.


Sounds like a Detroit gangster.......


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2018)

dave r said:


> I've spent the morning with the vac in one hand and the polish in the other catching up on the housework, even the shelves and oven got a clean. .









Where's the mind bleach?


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2018)

First born son has been staying with us off and on recently following a relationship break up. 

Just arrived home again offering to buy us a carry out curry and beers 

Clearly I raised him better than I previously thought!!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> First born son has been staying with us off and on recently following a relationship break up.
> 
> Just arrived home again offering to buy us a carry out curry and beers
> 
> Clearly I raised him better than I previously thought!!




What does he want? He must want something


----------



## dave r (28 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What does he want? He must want something



I was wondering that.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2018)

dave r said:


> I was wondering that.




Whenever they are nice to you is the time you should be afraid. Very afraid.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What does he want? He must want something



This is my worry.


----------



## screenman (29 May 2018)

Misty again this morning as it has been the last few days, but those have all turned out nice so hopefully this one will. Off for a swim soon, you should all come and join me, it is a great way to start the day.


----------



## arch684 (29 May 2018)

Morning all, lovely day here again today, I think I will have a day off today and do nothing at all


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2018)

Gooooooood morning chaps. A calm day here. A bit dull and a bit hazy, but i am sure it will soon brighten up.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Misty again this morning as it has been the last few days, but those have all turned out nice so hopefully this one will. Off for a swim soon, you should all come and join me, it is a great way to start the day.




You are kidding. The water must be cold enough to freeze your bits off.


----------



## dave r (29 May 2018)

Good morning, dull warm and breezy here, off for a bike ride in a bit, just got to make my mind up as to where, Lighthorn is favourite at the moment.


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2018)

Out for a ride this morning after the workies have cleared the roads. Probably doing a 30 mile loop around the coast and back via Barnstaple. Going to pick up some cakes on the way back and drop them into my old office. Haven't seen the lads since February, so they are due a visit. The weather is perfect and they're at work; I'm on my bike having fun and going to the pub later for lunch.
I'll try not to rub it in.......


----------



## Drago (29 May 2018)

Nowt much planned today. I'll run in a bit, then take the day as it comes. Possibly may dig out the V-max and start surveying what I'll need for the rebuild.


----------



## jongooligan (29 May 2018)

Backache from gardening today so probably a motorbike ride rather than anything that requires me to do any work.
I hate gardening.


----------



## numbnuts (29 May 2018)

.......plan B...


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2018)

Workies doughnuts duly delivered.
Nice to see that they are keeping their chins up during this spell of perfect cycling weather.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2018)

I havn't been out for 2 reasons. 1) it is to hot here and there is no air at all. 2) i got waylaid going through the bedroom cupboards. I found a lot of stuff to throw out. 2 bags filled. I will take them to the re-cycling bins tomorrow as i have to go in then. There are qiite a lot more bags of stuff to throw out.

And i washed my car. I could practically hear it sighing in contentment and happyness.


----------



## arch684 (29 May 2018)

Bored doing nothing,going out for a ride


----------



## dave r (29 May 2018)

The end of the farm road from Harbury this morning, looking down the lane to Chesterton past the church. A lane that had to be ridden with caution due to the number of free range sheep that were running about.


----------



## jongooligan (29 May 2018)

Turned the stem over on my utility bike to see if raising the bars a little would help my backache. They've only lifted by ~ ¾" but they look and feel totally different. Only tested by riding up and down the street so may need to get out a bit for a proper test but it's cool and drizzly here.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2018)

It is scorchio here.


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2018)

Took doggie for a walk on Lee Bay beach and had to drop in to the Grampus Inn while we were there.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Took doggie for a walk on Lee Bay beach and had to drop in to the Grampus Inn while we were there.
> 
> View attachment 411654
> View attachment 411655
> ...




Must be terrible having to do things you don't want to like going to the pub.


----------



## numbnuts (29 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is scorchio here.


Cold and damp here


----------



## Drago (29 May 2018)

Chucking it down here. Wetter than a Corrie plot featuring Steve Mcdonald in the shower.


----------



## pjd57 (30 May 2018)

3am yesterday morning, wakened by a call to my wife's phone.
Arrival of newest grandson was imminent.
Decided to go through with her from Glasgow to the maternity hospital in Edinburgh, my Mrs was going to be there for the event.

Detour to pick up mum to be.
Arrived at hospital at 5.
I left straight away. Several buses later I arrived home at 8.
Ride leader course at Free Wheel North at 9:30.
So the timing was perfect.

Baby was born before I made it home.


Enjoyed the course, a lot.


----------



## screenman (30 May 2018)

Misty again, off to the gym this morning, anyone care to join me.


----------



## arch684 (30 May 2018)

Morning all,another fine day here.Doing some work in my daughters garden today which involves laying concrete slabs,not fun.


----------



## screenman (30 May 2018)

Raining on and off very hard here now, off out shortly and I may need a hat on.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2018)

Morning chaps. Congratulations on the new arrival.

Cooler here today ( i am not unhappy about that). Overcast and a breeze.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2018)

Good morning, a damp and murky morning here, it looks like we'll be driving to the club this afternoon so might try a different cafe for lunch.


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2018)

Good Morning

Trying hard to wind myself up as I need to leave in 31 minutes to meet the guys for a ride. Still drinking coffee, porridge is nearly ready and I’m not in cycle gear yet. This is going to be a rush - have been up for an hour!!!

Overcast and cool. A bit of a pleasant change. My allotment badly needs rain.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Trying hard to wind myself up as I need to leave in 31 minutes to meet the guys for a ride. Still drinking coffee, porridge is nearly ready and I’m not in cycle gear yet. This is going to be a rush - have been up for an hour!!!
> 
> Overcast and cool. A bit of a pleasant change. My allotment badly needs rain.




Pull your finger out.


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Pull your finger out.


READY!!

Took Mrs P coffee in bed. Apparently my coffee making skills have declined and I quote

“Would you like to put some more milk in and make sure it’s full to the top?”

 

Off to the garage to get bike......,lips zipped tight shut!!!’


----------



## Drago (30 May 2018)

Yarp. Raining, so my morning run is delayed until this afternoon.


----------



## gavroche (30 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Yarp. Raining, so my morning run is delayed until this afternoon.


You seem to be doing more running than cycling lately.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2018)

I've backed up my computer files, now I'm backing up my backup files, computer might be sometime, there are 250 photos in my cycling photo's folder.


----------



## iandg (30 May 2018)

Had the acknowledgement of '_receipt of your application form for retirement benefits_' from SPPA - now waiting for my ex-employer to notify them of my final years salary


----------



## Drago (30 May 2018)

gavroche said:


> You seem to be doing more running than cycling lately.



Certainly in terms of time, I probably am.


----------



## GM (30 May 2018)

pjd57 said:


> 3am yesterday morning, wakened by a call to my wife's phone.
> Arrival of newest grandson was imminent.
> Decided to go through with her from Glasgow to the maternity hospital in Edinburgh, my Mrs was going to be there for the event.
> 
> ...




Congratulations!


----------



## numbnuts (30 May 2018)

I've just got up ......looking at the weather......I think I'll go back to bed


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Must be terrible having to do things you don't want to like going to the pub.


It can be a chore at times.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2018)

My garage says there is another 1000 miles left in my tyres before i need to change them, and they have recommended a cheaper tyre for when they do need doing. Who am i to argue.


----------



## screenman (30 May 2018)

Had 2 new tyres fitted to the car this morning.


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2018)

Bit of unnecessary shopping in Bideford this morning and now popped into the Barn for lunch.
Waiting for our 'Golden Years' menu meal to arrive - Fish & Chips with Apple crumble and custard for afters - £5.99 .


----------



## Drago (30 May 2018)

Liquid lunch here  I quite enjoy walking the dog half cut.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2018)

Drago said:


> Liquid lunch here  I quite enjoy walking the dog half cut.




But does the dog like you walking him when you are?


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2018)

Half mile from home on my ride and what’s that in the field? Alpacas! Apparently they’ve been here six years. No one I know has ever mentioned it!!!


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 411809
> Half mile from home on my ride and what’s that in the field? Alpacas! Apparently they’ve been here six years. No one I know has ever mentioned it!!!


Eight foot goats!


----------



## arch684 (31 May 2018)

Morning all, overcast here today. Housework and shopping today, boring but it's got to be done


----------



## screenman (31 May 2018)

Overcast here as well, thunderstorms are predicted. Not sure what today will bring after my swim.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2018)

Good morning. Not bad here at the moment, but we might have rain later on today.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2018)

Overcast and cooler this morning. Last night’s rain has done nothing more than darken the soil surface, hardly penetrated. The highest chance we have forecast for rain over the next two weeks is 17% - my waterbutts are dry and we are currently carrying buckets to the allotment from the well.

Two buckets by the front door, every time we go out take a full one up!

As for today? Not sure what I’m going to do. Taking No.3 son’s car to the local garage and walking home shortly - by then it will be 8.30!


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2018)

No internet at the moment as we are mid changeover from BT to Plusnet. Hopefully be up and running later. 
Out for a ride this morning to waste the time.


----------



## gavroche (31 May 2018)

Taking 3 of my grandchildren to Greenwoods ( a playground park) near Caernarfon today. They should sleep well tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2018)

@gavroche and most likely you will as well.......


----------



## Drago (31 May 2018)

Tummy feels a little dodgy today. Run cancelled, and hoping the runs don't make an appearance in their place.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2018)

Decided to go for a productive day:


Prepare list of stuff to do
Have more coffee
Buy new cycling glasses - lost two pairs in a week 
Prepare Admin stuff for next week’s hill climb
Go yellow sticker hunting
Collect library books
Prepare early tea for the tennis players in our house
Make PPI claim - you never know
Collect logs offered by neighbour
Fantasise about tomorrow’s premium bond win
Some of this can be multi tasked


----------



## Venod (31 May 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Fantasise about tomorrow’s premium bond win



What you want {or should I say what I want) is Agent Million knocking on the door today.

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...interview-The-1m-Premium-Bond-news-woman.html


----------



## jongooligan (31 May 2018)

Going through pre-retirement bulls**t in the office today. A process designed to make you realise why you can't stand another minute with the company. Should really stay here on partial retirement terms until kids have finished uni next year but I'll be lucky to make it to the end of this year the way things are going.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2018)

I have taken my son into town to collect his car from the garage. Dropped off more rubbish while i was there. Now sitting here with a mug of coffee and a donut.


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Going through pre-retirement bulls**t in the office today. A process designed to make you realise why you can't stand another minute with the company. Should really stay here on partial retirement terms until kids have finished uni next year but I'll be lucky to make it to the end of this year the way things are going.


Sounds like you'll be struggling to make it to the end of this week.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2018)

Just as i pulled the last piece of clothing off the line i felt a very large plop. It has started to rain. Big plops as well and lots of it. This will be it now for the next few hours. Heavy downpors. . I am so glad i don't have to go anywhere tonight.


----------



## gavroche (31 May 2018)

Had a fantastic day with my 3 grandchildren and my wife today at Greenwoods. I promised to take them all to Chester zoo next time. My wife said:" Do you know how much it cost to get in there?" To be honest, I don't but I will look it up on the internet and frankly, I don't care as it is a treat and making memories for their young minds.


----------



## screenman (31 May 2018)

Spent the afternoon straightening out a roof of a Kia that somebody had used as a trampoline, saved it from body shop and possible new roof.


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2018)

Internet now up and running.
Twice as fast for half the cost.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Internet now up and running.
> Twice as fast for half the cost.




I have heard mixed reviews about plus net. Then again, the same can be said for most of them.


----------



## dave r (31 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have heard mixed reviews about plus net. Then again, the same can be said for most of them.



When I had them for my home broadband they were good, but I tried one of their SIM cards in my unlocked phone and we couldn't get the data side to work, phone and text were fine but the internet stopped working after a couple of days and we couldn't get it working again.I killed the contract and moved elsewhere, I'm now with Tesco.


----------



## screenman (1 Jun 2018)

Woke up with a runny nose, hoping it is from the pollen in the back field, although I suspect a cold is on its way.

Had a rotten cold sore start to appear yesterday, so I am not my usual handsome self. I do have in some photos a close resemblance to a very well known radio personality, unfortunately it is Ken Bruce.

Come on you lot, carpe diem as my old school motto used to say.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2018)

Good morning. Hope all is well @screenman. Sorry to hear that that your poor face is now flawed. 

Dull, overcast wet morning here.


----------



## arch684 (1 Jun 2018)

Morning all,a lovely sunny start to the day with a yellow warning for heavy rain later


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2018)

We have thunder and lightning here now as well as very heavy rain.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2018)

Good morning from a misty Coventry.


----------



## jongooligan (1 Jun 2018)

Morning folks. Storms moving our way now so will cut the lawn this morning then try to squeeze in a tandem ride with Mrs. jg before the deluge gets here.
Got a cunning plan to upcycle bodge an old tandem rack I've got hold of to make it ft our roof rack. That can wait until the rain starts though.


----------



## Drago (1 Jun 2018)

Dull here. Greyer than John Major in monochrome. Off out for a run in a min.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2018)

Yay, it's Friday!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2018)

Bloody delivery people. There is no way we can get a 40 foot lorry up the lane. I have had to cancel my order. Grrrr.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2018)

Washing out, washed up and ironing done. Now having a  and toast, shopping next.


----------



## Drago (1 Jun 2018)

Just been for a run. Good God above , it's humid. Like breathing liquid air.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2018)

Clearing out cupboards and getting rid of rubbish is very cathartic. However, Mr WD doesn't aggree with me.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2018)

Sun's come out; on with the shorts & T-shirt and a stroll down the village for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2018)

We now have monsoon type rain.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2018)

It had to be done!


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 412114
> 
> It had to be done!



Do you realize that if you stop drinking they'll go bust


----------



## screenman (2 Jun 2018)

It is Saturday, off to spoons soon for brekkie. Very misty out there, but feeling happier in here. Make sure at some point today that you have a good laugh, we will as the comedy club is booked for this evening.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2018)

Good Morning!!

It rained last night but I haven’t checked how much good it’s done as I’ve no intention of going outside yet. Very misty. 

Mrs P announced last night that today she’s having a “doing day.” 

“Oh,” I said, “What will you be doing?”

“Well I have to go to get my Euros. How many shall I get?” (Shivers ran down my spine)

“Then I have to go to Next to see if they have more of these trousers. Since I lost weight I have several pairs which don’t fit”

Sounds more like a “shopping” day than a “doing” day but then I’m a man - a poorer one by later today.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2018)

Morning chaps. It is supposed to be a nice day here, but it is dull, overcast and cool and a tad misty as well. More clearing out of stuff today i think and if the weather comes good then maybe a bimble will be had.


----------



## rb58 (2 Jun 2018)

Final day of grandson’s visit. I’m exhausted!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2018)

rb58 said:


> Final day of grandson’s visit. I’m exhausted!




It is nice to see them arrive for a visit, but it is wonderful to see them leave again, and quiet.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2018)

rb58 said:


> Final day of grandson’s visit. I’m exhausted!



You can rest tomorrow. Perhaps have a G&T tonight when calm descends over your household once again.


----------



## arch684 (2 Jun 2018)

Good morning,rained yesterday and rain forecast for today.I had to take the dog to the vet yesterday,she has a slight skin infection, £92 for antibiotic and a pain killer


----------



## Drago (2 Jun 2018)

Going to the outlaws today.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2018)

D-Day re-enactment on our local beach today. Loads of 'American' troops, 'Germans', loads of militaria, original vehicles and lots of shouting and loud bangs. Spitfire fly past at lunchtime.
This is a yearly commemoration to mark the use of Saunton Sands and Braunton Burrows as an American training ground prior to the D-Day landings.
http://www.assaulttrainingcenterfriends.co.uk/the-assault-training-center.html


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2018)

Ah ha!!!! I now have a definition of “doing.”

Apparently following a very heavy week’s tennis (this is true) my wife now has the opportunity to “do” other things like buy euros and trousers.............

Still sounds like shopping to me.......... by now I really should have learned.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Ah ha!!!! I now have a definition of “doing.”
> 
> Apparently following a very heavy week’s tennis (this is true) my wife now has the opportunity to “do” other things like buy euros and trousers.............
> 
> Still sounds like shopping to me.......... by now I really should have learned.




You are not very good at this are you? Pay attention for goodness sake.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You are not very good at this are you? Pay attention for goodness sake.



No. Clearly not.  

A great example. I have things to “do” - visit my son, the ironing (I’m good at that!) AND I’m going shopping. Men are from Mars.......


----------



## gavroche (2 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Going to the outlaws today.


Is it one of the few occasions when you use your car then?


----------



## gavroche (2 Jun 2018)

arch684 said:


> Good morning,rained yesterday and rain forecast for today.I had to take the dog to the vet yesterday,she has a slight skin infection, £92 for antibiotic and a pain killer


What!! £92 for a 5 minutes job?


----------



## arch684 (2 Jun 2018)

gavroche said:


> What!! £92 for a 5 minutes job?


No not 5 minutes more like 15 minutes


----------



## gavroche (2 Jun 2018)

arch684 said:


> No not 5 minutes more like 15 minutes


Still a lot of money. Hope you have insurance. My wife wants a cocker spaniel puppy and I agreed on condition she gets insurance on it as well as I am dreading vet's bills.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2018)

gavroche said:


> Still a lot of money. Hope you have insurance. My wife wants a cocker spaniel puppy and I agreed on condition she gets insurance on it as well as I am dreading vet's bills.




Cocker spaniels are mad demon dogs. They never stop.


----------



## gavroche (2 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Cocker spaniels are mad demon dogs. They never stop.


I believe they are quite intelligent and easy to train?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2018)

gavroche said:


> I believe they are quite intelligent and easy to train?




Mm. Sort of. But they will run you ragged. Nice dogs though.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2018)

Stratford Upon Avon this morning, we got in early so we didn't have to queue to get in the town, when we were leaving the queue of cars waiting to get in was impressive. I think I walked the legs of my Good Lady, she sat down with a cuppa when we got in and went to sleep.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2018)

Settled in to listen to the Isle of Man TT commentary on Manx Radio. Sidecar race just been red flagged on first lap.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2018)

We are having wood flooring put down in the living room. There is a lot to do before it arrives on Wednesday. Stuff moved into other rooms. Lots of stuff thrown away thank god. Carpet lifted. Gripper rods removed. Spaghetti junction behind the TV sorted and we are back to where we stated. Now waiting for flooring to arrive.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2018)

Just booked the caravan onto one of our favourite sites on Dartmoor for a week, starting next Sunday. It's been a week, or two, since we went away and we're getting itchy feet. 
We'll be back a week from Dartmoor and then we are off to the Seaton cycling festival for a week at the start of July.


----------



## roadrash (2 Jun 2018)

@Dirk you appear to have spelled seaton "DRINKING" festival wrong


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2018)

roadrash said:


> @Dirk you appear to have spelled seaton "DRINKING" festival wrong


Soz! It's my predictive text.


----------



## arch684 (3 Jun 2018)

Good morning.A wet and misty morning here,not sure what to do today


----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2018)

Looks nice out there this morning, windows are wide open and the birds are singing , it is well worth just stopping and enjoying the moment.


----------



## jongooligan (3 Jun 2018)

Up early with the workies - Mrs. jg just went off for a 12 hour shift. I'm going to take the bike, in the car, down to Darlo and do the Darlington Round 50.
Then, who knows? The world is my lobster.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2018)

Good morning, a warm and sunny morning, our back doors open and I can here the birds singing.Just getting yesterdays washing up done before our lady and granddaughter arrive.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2018)

Morning!
What day is it?


----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Morning!
> What day is it?



Tuesday to you.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2018)

Good morning. I actually managed to get some sleep. Last night. Not raining....yet. not bright sunshine, bur not horrible either.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Tuesday to you.


Ta. I better put the bins out then.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2018)

Afternoon chaps. Great mrning out on the bike. 18 miles done in glorious sunshine.


----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2018)

Shorts shopping at Go Outdoors, must have tried a dozen pairs on ranging in price from £60 to £17, the cheapest pair fitted best, result.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Morning!
> What day is it?


Friday, you missed the warmest week of the year.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Friday, you missed the warmest week of the year.


Bugger!


----------



## screenman (4 Jun 2018)

But misty here and showers forecast, looks nice right now.

Make sure you take the time to enjoy your day.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2018)

Goooood morning. Dull and overcast again but the weatherman assures us it will be another nice day today.


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2018)

Feel very tired today. Think I'll reschedule my run for this evening.


----------



## arch684 (4 Jun 2018)

Morning all,dull overcast morning here. Having a clear out so a few trips to the recycle center this week


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2018)

Dentists today, just for a check up. Will cycle into town to get some new sandals and check out the bargains at our best LBS which is closing down in 2 weeks time.


----------



## jongooligan (4 Jun 2018)

A bit dowly this morning. Miffed that I can't go on the sick as I'm not at work.


----------



## arch684 (4 Jun 2018)

I have promised myself that i will not bring anything home from the recycle center today


----------



## screenman (4 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Feel very tired today. Think I'll reschedule my run for this evening.



You should not be overdoing things at yout age, take it easy.


----------



## screenman (4 Jun 2018)

Swim done, now to start playing with some dents, bit of drizzle in the air but who cares, certainly not this cheery chappie.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2018)

I had to drop a prescription into the Dr, so i decided to use my bike instead of going through the hassle of getting my car out, finding a parking space (and failing) just so i could spend 30 seconds to drop the dam thing into a box. A 6 mile round trip. Warm now.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2018)

That was disapointing! Got to Kineton and the Cafe had closed down, I'm now stood outside the Co op in Harbury with a pack of sandwiches and a can of pop


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> That was disapointing! Got to Kineton and the Cafe had closed down, I'm now stood outside the Co op in Harbury with a pack of sandwiches and a can of pop
> 
> 
> View attachment 412563




I love the name of that lane.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2018)

Dentist run done - all OK.
Settled in now to listen to the Superstock race at the Isle of Man TT.
Race starts at 14.15.
https://www.manxradio.com/radioplayer/am/


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2018)

Reading.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I love the name of that lane.



And me.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2018)

Ended up riding 64 miles this morning, my longest ride for a while, it turned into a bit of an adventure, cafe closed when I got there, looks permanently, and having to find a village store for something to eat. Also got a rare close pass near The Ryton Pools Country Park on the Leamington Rd coming back, fast moving coach driver going for the gap between me and an artic coming the other way, Artic driver seemed even less impressed than me.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/23910478


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2018)

Got in the top ten on a Strava segment yesterday - admittedly only amongst fellow club members. Never been there before.

I’m not a Strava addict or KOM chaser but I’m going to have a go at this one! Three miles pancake flat 8.00 minutes. I need to knock 9 seconds off that - it’s going to have to be perfect weather.

Outside of Club I’m 7th overall in my age range. I’m a bit pleased about this


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Got in the top ten on a Strava segment yesterday - admittedly only amongst fellow club members. Never been there before.
> 
> I’m not a Strava addict or KOM chaser but I’m going to have a go at this one! Three miles pancake flat 8.00 minutes. I need to knock 9 seconds off that - it’s going to have to be perfect weather.
> 
> Outside of Club I’m 7th overall in my age range. I’m a bit pleased about this




Well done.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Got in the top ten on a Strava segment yesterday - admittedly only amongst fellow club members. Never been there before.
> 
> I’m not a Strava addict or KOM chaser but I’m going to have a go at this one! Three miles pancake flat 8.00 minutes. I need to knock 9 seconds off that - it’s going to have to be perfect weather.
> 
> Outside of Club I’m 7th overall in my age range. I’m a bit pleased about this


Wait for a howling tailwind.


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2018)

Cloudy but clear out here today, up and about for a while now as I have a few things to do.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2018)

Up early to take Mrs P to the airport. She’s off to Paris to visit Roland Garros - another bucket list. 

I will be houseworking - not on bucket list.


----------



## Drago (5 Jun 2018)

Nothing planned today. It's raining here, so I'll run later.


----------



## arch684 (5 Jun 2018)

Morning all, overcast now but to be sunny later.The dog has an appointment with the vet this morning, wonder how much it will cost this time


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2018)

Good morning all, Yoga this morning, first class for three weeks, and housework this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2018)

Good morning. I am late today. I slept better. Overcast and breezy here today. Not unhappy with that as it has been to scorchio.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2018)

16 miles and 1600ft of climbing knocked off this morning with Mrs D. Nice coffee and cake at the Baggy Point NT cafe in Croyde.








Doggie walking on Saunton Sands after lunch, and now back for an executive power nap.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2018)

After a cool start the sun came out and it warmed up nicely. I have been cleaning, waxing and buffing stuff. A welsh dresser and a door. 2 more doors to go. I may not finish them today mind you.


----------



## Drago (5 Jun 2018)

Watching Spartacus. It's A remake of The Vikings, but shamefully without Ernest Borgnine, and they're all wearing sandals.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Watching Spartacus. It's A remake of The Vikings, but shamefully without Ernest Borgnine, and they're all wearing sandals.




As long as they are not wearing socks it's ok in my book. Anyone who wears socks with sandals should be banished for ever.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2018)

Stage 2 of the Tour of Britain is coming past my front door!
http://www.northdevongazette.co.uk/news/tob-2018-north-devon-route-1-5549355


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2018)

Yoga this morning, I had muscles stretched I didn't know I had. An afternoon working in the garden and doing housework. And an evening doing the ironing, with help from my Good Lady, the first time she's wanted to help since she was in hospital. I've had a busy day


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2018)

Time for bed, a great day has been had and I hope you all enjoyed yours.


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2018)

But misty here again, off for a day out with my big brother, at 23 years older than me he could have been my dad. We get on well and he is the only member of that family that I have contact with.


----------



## arch684 (6 Jun 2018)

Morning all,cloudy start to the day here.Grass cutting today,mine's and my daughters gardens


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all,cloudy start to the day here.Grass cutting today,mine's and my daughters gardens



That reminds me I must go and weed and feed ours.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2018)

Good morming folks. Might be a bit cool here at the moment, but the sun is shining and it looks like another cracking day is in store.


----------



## Drago (6 Jun 2018)

Dull here. Off out for a run once Mrs D and Mini D are out the door.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2018)

Morning wrinklies.
Beautiful day here. Off out for a 20 miler this morning with a bit of shopping thrown in.
Might nip up to Morte Point to take doggie for a walk later and have a spot of lunch at the Ship Aground.


----------



## jongooligan (6 Jun 2018)

I know I'll probably get grief from @Dirk for posting workie stuff but thought this may help you appreciate how lucky you are to be retired.

Summary of message from senior management.

Yes, you can organise something to mark the World Cup, however
Flags/bunting cannot be attached to painted surfaces, glass or support pillars (basically everywhere)
Staff must not stand on chairs to attach flags/bunting to non existent attachment points
Anyone attaching flags/bunting to non existent attachment points must update the room Risk Assessment to highlight the risks involved and the steps taken to mitigate those risks
Anyone attaching flags/bunting to non existent attachment points must inform senior management so that they can come to inspect them and tell you to take them down


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2018)

Currently in Jubilee Crescent, in one of our favourite cafes having lunch, we've been in the city centre shopping this morning, after lunch we are down the club playing bingo with the rest of the wrinklies


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2018)

jongooligan said:


> I know I'll probably get grief from @Dirk for posting workie stuff but thought this may help you appreciate how lucky you are to be retired.
> 
> Summary of message from senior management.
> 
> ...


Flagpole(brush handle) attached to your seat.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2018)

Slight change of plan. We did a shorter ride and ended up at the Crown in West Down.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Slight change of plan. We did a shorter ride and ended up at the Crown in West Down.
> View attachment 412861


What's the number on the side of the glass?

One you were served in Devon was in an illegal glass.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> What's the number on the side of the glass?
> 
> One you were served in Devon was in an illegal glass.


Eh?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2018)

Good afternoon. Scorchio here again In Wales. Fab 18 mile bimble for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2018)

Even the cows looked hot.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2018)

Saw two Weasels knocking seven bells out of each other on our ride around the marshes. Angry little blighters!
Got some good video of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Saw two Weasels knocking seven bells out of each other on our ride around the marshes. Angry little blighters!
> Got some good video of it.
> View attachment 412870




Stoats and weasels are so fast. They are like a blur running around.


----------



## arch684 (6 Jun 2018)

Another hot sunny day here,not used to all this sunshine i think i'm on holiday


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2018)

arch684 said:


> Another hot sunny day here,not used to all this sunshine i think i'm on holiday


Life's a permanent holiday!


----------



## arch684 (7 Jun 2018)

Morning all,looks like it's going to be another fine day. Early bike ride then shopping later.


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2018)

Indeed it does look nice today, off to knock some clays out of the sky later.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2018)

Another beautiful day for a bike ride. This morning three of the club pensioners are off to Clapham, near Settle. A 122 mile ride and frankly I’m nackered before we start!! At least we’re meeting at my house. 

Last night’s hill climb event was a success which is a relief after weeks of planning. I thought I’d created a tough course so pleased to see some great riding. The fastest at 3:45:04 and the slowest 5:51:25. I hate to think how fast the winner rides on the flat. The course was 1.1 miles straight up, with about 50 metres lead in to the climb.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2018)

Good morning. Another beautiful day is in store although it it a bit chilly at the moment. I have to pick up the prescription that i dropped off on Tuesday, so i might add a few miles onto the collecting of said meds.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2018)

I'm going house/doggie sitting for the next few days


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2018)

Just having a Forest Gump then off out for a run. Apparently I cant afford Di2, although i can afford not to work and to have more in the bank at the end of each month than at the beginning...


----------



## Dirk (7 Jun 2018)

Up early this morning and dropping the car off to have new front discs and pads.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2018)

Just a 6 mile bimble today. I was going to do a loop, but decided that Mr WD might get a bit shouty and sweary again today while battling with the laminate flooring again, so i just collected his meds.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2018)

My normal Thursday ride over to Hatton this morning, 54 miles, cold and grey on the way out and warm and sunny for the ride home, I was very over dressed on the way home. I also managed to bang my backside, second set of lights on the way out and my foot slipped of the pedal and I banged my backside on the nose of the saddle. I'm typing this sat on one cheek.


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2018)

Bit of work on the motorbike today. Watched Troy on telly this avo. Will check see if my latest batch of beer is ready for secondary fermentation yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2018)

Good evening. Not finished the flooring yet. Should be finished by tomorrow. That will just leave the edging to do and move all the furniture back minus the junk i am making Mr WD get rid of. I have threatened him with a painful death if he doesn't agree to me throwing the junk away.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2018)

Dogs fed, watered and walked – check
fish fed – check
green house watered – check
me fed and watered – check
the things I have to do to make a living


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2018)

Checked my beer. Its been brewing for 11 days. Lager likes to brew slowly and relatively cool. No sign of fermentation ongoing. A quick sniff nearly blew my brains out. Its gonna be a meaty pilsner.

Decanted it into the pressure barrel with 140g of caster sugar for secondary fermentation. Its a lovely strong gold colour. Gonna be a nice tasty pilsner. I'll be donning my lederhosen and drinking it out of a tankard, while slapping my thighs and gufdawing loudly.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Checked my beer. Its been brewing for 11 days. Lager likes to brew slowly and relatively cool. No sign of fermentation ongoing. A quick sniff nearly blew my brains out. Its gonna be a meaty pilsner.
> 
> Decanted it into the pressure barrel with 140g of caster sugar for secondary fermentation. Its a lovely strong gold colour. Gonna be a nice tasty pilsner. I'll be donning my lederhosen and drinking it out of a tankard, while slapping my thighs and gufdawing loudly.



See if you can flog it to Nassa, I hear they're looking for a new rocket fuel.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> See if you can flog it to Nassa, I hear they're looking for a new rocket fuel.


Or build a pipeline to North Devon......


----------



## derrick (7 Jun 2018)

Another work day today. Have earned this weeks beer money. Not touched the pension for a few weeks now.


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2018)

Swim done, 
Rexxton some dents done, 
3 hours knocking clays out of the sky, done, 
Mini bonnet dent done.
Workshop tidy, done
Fiesta screen repaired.
1/2 hour core workout done
Showered and shavec, done
Beer being drunk, done
Better visit the fridge.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2018)

Some of the younger, more disrespectful members of the club have begun to refer to us as Compo, Clegg and Foggy....................though we have no idea why.. Got up to this today

https://www.strava.com/activities/1623493844


----------



## Venod (7 Jun 2018)

I have stated bagging Velo Viewer squares, it's making for some very interesting riding filling in the blanks, dead ends and public footpaths are featuring a lot 62mile today and five bagged 3 difficult and 2 easy.


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2018)

Laying in bed with Lemmy watching the TT on telly.


----------



## screenman (8 Jun 2018)

Up and about on another fine day, swim this morning gym tonight, and playing with dents and screens in between. There will also be a rehydration period tonight, as is usual in a Friday.

Have a good one everybody, and keep smiling.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2018)

Gooood morning chaps. Quite a bit cooler today. That will make Mr WD happier. . Another day to continue laying the new flooring.


----------



## alicat (8 Jun 2018)

> Some of the younger, more disrespectful members of the club have begun to refer to us as Compo, Clegg and Foggy....................though we have no idea why..



How insulting - to be compared to someone from the wrong side of the Pennines.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2018)

Good morning people, a bit dull and grey but not too cold.A bit of a rough night but not as rough as I thought it might be, right cheek not as swollen as it was yesterday afternoon but still very sore, and I'm still having difficulty moving round, who would have thought a bruised glutimus maximus would cause so much grief.


----------



## arch684 (8 Jun 2018)

Morning all,not sure what to do today maybe go out for breakfast and have lunch in the pub later


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> God morning people, a bit dull and grey but not too cold.A bit of a rough night but not as rough as I thought it might be, right cheek not as swollen as it was yesterday afternoon but still very sore, and I'm still having difficulty moving round, who would have thought a bruised glutimus maximus would cause so much grief.




Ouch. Definitely not funny. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lavender Rose (8 Jun 2018)

So why oh why do people moan about the reception desk being busy and queues, when the exact same people - don't seem to get themselves organized, they walk from the car park to the centre (which is around 3 minutes walk - big centre and big car park) so that's PLENTY time to find their membership card and parking refund voucher YET WHEN THEY GET TO THE DESK, THEY THEN ACT SURPRISED I NEED THEIR CARD AND BUMBLE ABOUT LOOKING FOR IT


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> So why oh why do people moan about the reception desk being busy and queues, when the exact same people - don't seem to get themselves organized, they walk from the car park to the centre (which is around 3 minutes walk - big centre and big car park) so that's PLENTY time to find their membership card and parking refund voucher YET WHEN THEY GET TO THE DESK, THEY THEN ACT SURPRISED I NEED THEIR CARD AND BUMBLE ABOUT LOOKING FOR IT




I think you have confused this thread with the "things you would like to say" thread.


----------



## Lavender Rose (8 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you have confused this thread with the "things you would like to say" thread.


CRAP! you're correct....sorry....


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2018)

Good heavens above, a young person trespassing in our thread!


----------



## Lavender Rose (8 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Good heavens above, a young person trespassing in our thread!



Who knows though....I could be a semi semi retired millionaire  but no I am not....I shall you people to discuss denture cream, spam and "the good old days"


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2018)

Thats the washing out on the line, a fresh load in the machine and yesterdays washing up done. Time for breakfast, ironing needs doing after breakfast.


----------



## arch684 (8 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> Thats the washing out on the line, a fresh load in the machine and yesterdays washing up done. Time for breakfast, ironing needs doing after breakfast.


And all done with a sore arse


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2018)

arch684 said:


> And all done with a sore arse


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2018)

alicat said:


> How insulting - to be compared to someone from the wrong side of the Pennines.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2018)

arch684 said:


> And all done with a sore arse


----------



## Dirk (8 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Laying in bed with Lemmy watching the TT on telly.


Doggie walking duties first thing, then back to listen to the 2nd sidecar TT race live on Manx radio at 10.15.
Off for a walk down the village afterwards for a spot of lunch and then back to catch up with the Senior race.
I always get very twitchy during TT fortnight, I miss it so much.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2018)

8.04 and still in bed! Slept 8:20 hours last night - unheard of.

Walking day today so must get going, make picnic, water allotment and have breakfast.

Another beautiful day which the forecast says will be 17-18, personally I think we might be talking 23-24


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Jun 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good Morning Everybody
> 
> Plan to do just a 20 - 25 miler today as i've got things to do.
> This will be my last post until i retire in june.



Last day at work today followed by a drink with my then former workmates down the pub.
It's going to be strange after nearly fifty of working and i look forward to it with excitement and some trepidation.
I can't help it(it's my competitive spirit)but i'm already looking to challenge the local strava leaderboard in my new age bracket.

Cheers everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Last day at work today followed by a drink with my then former workmates down the pub.
> It's going to be strange after nearly fifty of working and i look forward to it with excitement and some trepidation.
> I can't help it(it's my competitive spirit)but i'm already looking to challenge the local strava leaderboard in my new age bracket.
> 
> Cheers everyone




I hope you enjoy your last day. It will seem strange for a while like being on holiday in fact, but you will soon get into the swing of things.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jun 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Last day at work today.........


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Last day at work today followed by a drink with my then former workmates down the pub.
> It's going to be strange after nearly fifty of working and i look forward to it with excitement and some trepidation.
> I can't help it(it's my competitive spirit)but i'm already looking to challenge the local strava leaderboard in my new age bracket.
> 
> Cheers everyone



I retired on a Friday and the Saturday was really strange. Suddenly all the things I usually had to get done on a Saturday could wait till the next day - if I wanted. It took me till about 3.00pm to do anything constructive. 

By the Monday morning I’d forgotten about work almost completely. It was over a year before I really thought about it again. 

You’ll be fine.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jun 2018)

I retired on a Friday. By the time I'd ridden the 6 miles home I'd completely lost the work ethic.


----------



## screenman (8 Jun 2018)

Just about to start a very intensive rehydration period, on a downside the wheel on the car is way to bent to straighten.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2018)

alicat said:


> How insulting - to be compared to someone from the wrong side of the Pennines.


Red Rose County, where'd you think it was filmed/set?


----------



## alicat (8 Jun 2018)

I thought it was filmed/set in Holmfirth, which last time I looked was on the right side of the pennines for me and the wrong side for @PaulSB.


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2018)

Gonna cut the grass tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2018)

alicat said:


> I thought it was filmed/set in Holmfirth, which last time I looked was on the right side of the pennines for me and the wrong side for @PaulSB.



That’s right.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2018)

alicat said:


> I thought it was filmed/set in Holmfirth, which last time I looked was on the right side of the pennines for me and the wrong side for @PaulSB.


@PaulSB is on the wrong side o'Pennines.


----------



## alicat (8 Jun 2018)

Yes, he is. I was being a bit tongue in cheek!


----------



## alicat (8 Jun 2018)

We had a geography lesson at primary school once in Yorkshire in the late 1960s. The teacher pointed to a map of the north of England and said 'You live in the biggest county in England [and the best]'. Then she pointed to the west and said 'And that's Lancashire' in a sneering sort of voice. The Wars of the Roses perpetuated in three words!


----------



## alicat (8 Jun 2018)

> Last day at work today followed by a drink with my then former workmates down the pub.
> It's going to be strange after nearly fifty of working and i look forward to it with excitement and some trepidation.



Congratulations, @The Central Scrutinizer


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2018)

You only had one geography lesson in school, and all they taught you is where Lancashire was?


----------



## alicat (8 Jun 2018)

> You only had one geography lesson in school, and all they taught you is where Lancashire was?



Yep, definitely the case in primary school!


----------



## screenman (9 Jun 2018)

Up and at em! Another misty start but the the weather will improve. Off out with the kids for brekkie, hours who pays? 

Best my best on one of the machines in the gym yesterday by 15 kilo, I would never have thought that at 62 I would be getting stronger, also had to up the pace in the pool as it was getting to easy.

Have a good one everybody, and if you are still asleep you have just missed a chunk of another great day.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2018)

Good morning all, better night last night, slept through to five, was woken by my bladder shouting empty me,  came down stairs opened the back door and heard an orrible noise, then spotted one of our local squirrels scampering across the gardens, I recon it had been sat on the fence by the door and I startled it, the noise I heard was its claws on the wooden fence as it shot off.


----------



## jongooligan (9 Jun 2018)

Going to ride up to Wooler Youth Hostel today. Will be about 70 miles by the route I've chosen and I've got all day to do it so there's no rush. Cafe stops at Ponteland and Rothbury. Mebbe have a pint in the Anchor when I get there.
Guess what I'll be doing tomorrow.


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2018)

Good moaning. Just having a coffee. Will go for a run in a bit, then not sure what I'll do today.


----------



## arch684 (9 Jun 2018)

Morning all, lovely sunny day here but rain forecast for the afternoon. Bike ride and walk the dog this morning then a trip to Glasgow later


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> @PaulSB is on the wrong side o'Pennines.



The great thing about being a reformed southerner is after living in York for four years, still a spiritual home, such a wonderful city, and Lancashire for 36/37 I can love them both equally.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2018)

Good morning folksl dull and overcast here. We had rain yesterday and to be honest, it was a welcome relief. Another overcast day it seems.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Jun 2018)

Good morning everyone and thanks for all comments on my retirement.

I feel a bit jaded this morning after going down the pub and having a few sherbets with the people from work(nasty word)but now i'm looking forward to a new life.


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2018)

3.8 mile run today. Did a lap of the local wind farm and back. Just cooling off then I'll head for the shower.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Jun 2018)

My son has just rung up and invited me over for a beer......or two.I think i'm beginning to like this retirement lark.


----------



## screenman (9 Jun 2018)

Who would have thought shopping for a t-shirt could take a woman 2 hours, so far. Whilst I managed to 2 socket sets and a music stand all for only £9 in 5 minutes.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Who would have thought shopping for a t-shirt could take a woman 2 hours, so far. Whilst I managed to 2 socket sets and a music stand all for only £9 in 5 minutes.




Stop whinging for goodness sake.


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2018)

Gonna be feet up this afternoon, a bit of reading. I'm volunteering to Marshall at the Two Castles run in Warwick tomorrow, cos the organisers pay WarkSAR £50 for each volunteer. That'll be hard work so I'll reserve my strength today


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2018)

I am watching Mr WD laying the nww flooring down. I could watch someone else working also day.


----------



## screenman (9 Jun 2018)

T-shirt idea dropped, shoes now.


----------



## screenman (9 Jun 2018)

T-shirts bought, now it is the shoes again.


----------



## iandg (9 Jun 2018)

Another step closer. Got a letter from SPPA yesterday letting me know how much I'll be getting and the maximum amount I can transfer to increase my lump sum.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2018)

Soon there will be more retired people posting on this thread than anywhere else on the forum.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Soon there will be more retired people posting on this thread than anywhere else on the forum.


Give it another 40 years.......


----------



## Ian H (9 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, better night last night, slept through to five, was woken by my bladder shouting empty me,  came down stairs opened the back door and heard an orrible noise, then spotted one of our local squirrels scampering across the gardens, I recon it had been sat on the fence by the door and I startled it, the noise I heard was its claws on the wooden fence as it shot off.



Hmm. Not many people still have outside loos these days.


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2018)

Perhaps Shaun could rename the forum Cycloretiromoan?


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2018)

Ian H said:


> Hmm. Not many people still have outside loos these days.



The last place I had that had an outside bog was the first flat I lived in when I came to Coventry in 1973.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2018)

We've been over to Birmingham today, I've got a new plant to look after.


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> The last place I had that had an outside bog was the first flat I lived in when I came to Coventry in 1973.



And now that outside bog is subdivided and rented out.


----------



## jongooligan (9 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5271686, member: 9609"]I would have probably have been on some of those roads yesterday - what is your route.

After spending nearly all day yesterday on the bike, I think I'm getting put to work in the garden today [/QUOTE]

Urban grimness until Ponteland then Whalton, Meldon, Forestburn Gate, over the Simonside hills to Rothbury. Lunch at Tomlinsons. From there to Thropton & Snitter then I was lost.
Quite a bit of off road, some fords - one unrideable, Little Ryles & the Breamish valley stick in the memory. At Ilderton I'd had enough and guessed if I headed east I'd hit the A697. From there it was only 3 miles into Wooler.
Right enjoyed it but definitely won't be retracing that route home.


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> We've been over to Birmingham today, I've got a new plant to look after.
> 
> 
> View attachment 413352



That plant is huge. Must be strong to carry the weight of a laptop like that.


----------



## screenman (10 Jun 2018)

Oops! Had a lay in, a trip to the skip is the highlight of the planned day, a bike ride will also happen.


----------



## arch684 (10 Jun 2018)

Morning all,the a misty start to the day here.The only thing I have planed for the day is a bit of weeding and wash the car


----------



## screenman (10 Jun 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all,the a misty start to the day here.The only thing I have planed for the day is a bit of weeding and wash the car[QUOTE
> 
> 
> You just nudged me towards another job that needs doing.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2018)

Good morningl chilly here. I will be moving furniture around today. I am feeling more than a bit smug as i washed my car a week ago. Won't have to do it for another 6 months then.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2018)

Picking caravan up at 10am and then about an hours drive to our nice little site on Dartmoor for the week. Booked a Sunday lunch for 1 o'clock at the White Hart in Bridestowe.
We'll be back for a week, then we are off to the Seaton cycling festival for another week.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2018)

Good morning all, a bit late getting up this morning, about half seven, late night last night, watched the rugby then the F1 qualifying. I've been pottering around having a bit of a tidy, doing yesterdays washing up and giving our spider plant a feed and a tidy.








Not bad for a plant I paid fifty pence for a few years ago.


----------



## Drago (10 Jun 2018)

Sat on a traffic island outside Warwick waiting for a load of runners to come past.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Sat on a traffic island outside Warwick waiting for a load of runners to come past.



The island under the A46 just outside Warwick?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, a bit late getting up this morning, about half seven, late night last night, watched the rugby then the F1 qualifying. I've been pottering around having a bit of a tidy, doing yesterdays washing up and giving our spider plant a feed and a tidy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 413494
> ...




I like spider plants. Even i can't kill them.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I like spider plants. Even i can't kill them.



. I've had a number of spiderlings off this one, grew them on and when they were a decent size I gave them to the senior citizens club as raffle prizes.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2018)

Going back home today  and £40 richer


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2018)

I am a woman on a mission. Throwing junk and rubbish away before we move furniture back into the living room. MR WD has not complained once. Bloody good job as well.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2018)




----------



## Drago (10 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> The island under the A46 just outside Warwick?



Yes, that was me. I was the sensible Marshall who brought their own chair. Did you see me?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Yes, that was me. I was the sensible Marshall who brought their own chair. Did you see me?




Why stand when you can sit and why sit when you can lie down is about right.


----------



## Drago (10 Jun 2018)

I was in my comfy chair, flask of coffee, trying hard not to lech at the young ladies.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> I was in my comfy chair, flask of coffee, trying hard not to lech at the young ladies.




And failing miserably i bet.


----------



## Drago (10 Jun 2018)

Yes, failing miserably!


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Yes, that was me. I was the sensible Marshall who brought their own chair. Did you see me?



No I haven't been out today, family visiting, but I know that roundabout.


----------



## Drago (10 Jun 2018)

Aye lad, the traffic island at the roundabout as k e approaches from Warwick. Parked my car on it and set up camp there.


----------



## screenman (10 Jun 2018)

Doing a Dirk.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Doing a Dirk.


Good man!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Doing a Dirk.


Two bikes have had one too many.


----------



## screenman (11 Jun 2018)

Looking nice out there today, no hangover either so that was lucky I seem to know my limit nowadays.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2018)

Good morning chaps. I think today might well be shopping day today. Deep joy.


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2018)

Nothing planned. Early run, then may start on the wiring for the motorbike.


----------



## arch684 (11 Jun 2018)

Morning all,need to do some food shopping this morning then it will be a day doing nothing


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all,need to do some food shopping this morning then it will be a day doing nothing




Same here.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jun 2018)

Good morning all, I seem to of bought the sunshine back with me. MrsP was not happy having to come back to the cooler climate after warming her reptile body in the 30 degree heat in Cyprus. still, back to the everyday world. The garden needs some attention, grass, weeds, veg patch and of course shopping, as Paulus junior, now 30 years old has raided the fridge and freezer on his way home from work as payment for looking after my dog while we were away.


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2018)

Good morning, I should be riding today but the nurse is coming round to give my Good Lady a checkup so it will have to wait. It looks like a housework day instead, and I've got my tablets to pick up from the chemist


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2018)

The machine did the washing, I supervised


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2018)

Listening to Wyatt on Planet Rock, windows open, feet up with a Nespresso contemplating what to do for the remainder of the day.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2018)

I'm doing a @screenman.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2018)

I fought the good fight with the shopping and survived.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jun 2018)

Shopping done, washing done, grass cut, pub visited, and tea drunk. not a bad day.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Jun 2018)

Good afternoon 

I have had a few people around celebrating my birthday today.


----------



## arch684 (11 Jun 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> I have had a few people around celebrating my birthday today.


Happy birthday


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> I have had a few people around celebrating my birthday today.




A happy Birthday from me as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2018)

I may have fallen asleep this afternoon.


----------



## arch684 (11 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have fallen asleep this afternoon.


All that shopping must have tired you out or maybe not


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have fallen asleep this afternoon.


I most definitely did......just woke up!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> I most definitely did......just woke up!


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> I have had a few people around celebrating my birthday today.




Happy burpday from a very sunny Leeds.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2018)

Someone commented today that I was the spit image of Michel Roux Jr.
Don't know which way to take that!


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> I have had a few people around celebrating my birthday today.


Happy Birthday to you..........


----------



## screenman (11 Jun 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> I have had a few people around celebrating my birthday today.



Happy Birthday, I hope you are enjoying the day.


----------



## screenman (11 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> I most definitely did......just woke up!



Afternoon sleeps are for old people, oops! I forgot, you are.


----------



## GM (11 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Someone commented today that I was the spit image of Michel Roux Jr.
> Don't know which way to take that!




 All

I think the answer to that is "with a pinch of salt" 


Many Happy Returns @ The Central Scrutinizer


----------



## screenman (12 Jun 2018)

The morning is here again, but they out there but feeling bright and cheery in here. Grab the day and have some fun, swim, gym and playing with dents here, followed by a Dirk this evening maybe.


----------



## arch684 (12 Jun 2018)

Morning all,a dull cloudy start to the day here.I have to take the dog to the vet for her check up after her skin infection but it looks like it's all cleared up


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jun 2018)

I'm going to a diabetes education course, not look forward to it and it's from 10.00 -16.30


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I'm going to a diabetes education course, not look forward to it and it's from 10.00 -16.30




Oh dear, hope it goes well.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2018)

Morning chaps. Dull and overcast here. No idea what i am doing today. A case of wait and see i think.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2018)

Good morning from a dull grey and windy Coventry, yoga this morning, then perhaps a bike ride, it should brighten up later on.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jun 2018)

Morning all, a bit dull and cool here today. I am off down to Condor's bike shop later to order my retirement present to myself. A Classico frame that I shall marry up with Campagnolo Veloce groupset. I shall think about the wheels and everything else when I get there.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a bit dull and cool here today. I am off down to Condor's bike shop later to order my retirement present to myself. A Classico frame that I shall marry up with Campagnolo Veloce groupset. I shall think about the wheels and everything else when I get there.
> View attachment 413920




Looks nice. I like the colour as well.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a bit dull and cool here today. I am off down to Condor's bike shop later to order my retirement present to myself. A Classico frame that I shall marry up with Campagnolo Veloce groupset. I shall think about the wheels and everything else when I get there.
> View attachment 413920



That looks lovely.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2018)

I'm in the pub.
Castle Inn, Lydford.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2018)

I got my cycling clobber out to go for a bimble and the clouds came out. It looks decidedly dodgy weather wise so i did houseworky stuff instead. Waxed and polished my dresser and put all my glassware back, so another job done.

Not sure what i will do next though.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2018)

Had a nice walk on Dartmoor this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Had a nice walk on Dartmoor this morning.
> View attachment 413949
> View attachment 413950
> View attachment 413951
> View attachment 413952




Those photos are lovely. I really like the one with the stream.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I got my cycling clobber out to go for a bimble and the clouds came out. It looks decidedly dodgy weather wise so i did houseworky stuff instead. Waxed and polished my dresser and put all my glassware back, so another job done.
> 
> Not sure what i will do next though.




I got back from yoga, got changed into my cycle gear and I'm now sat in Granny Smiths tea room in Cosby with coffee and a teacake.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> I got back from yoga, got changed into my cycle gear and I'm now sat in Granny Smiths tea room in Cosby with coffee and a teacake.


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2018)

I asked Mrs D how work went today. She replied that she'd caught one of the class R kids kidney punching another sprog. I replied, "good skills, knows how to hurt and leave no mark...", before catching sight of Mrs D's glowering expression and hastily adding, "...although that's a very naughty thing to do to another person." I think my backtracking worked...just.


----------



## arch684 (12 Jun 2018)

The dog got the all clear at the vets,good afternoon oh yes that's cleared up well,that will be 28 quid thanks


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2018)

I'm now back from Cosby


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2018)

How is Bill holding up?


----------



## screenman (12 Jun 2018)

Wow! That was a busy day, shaving the barnet, having a glass of wine and writing this who says men cannot multitask. Does anyone know how to stick an eyebrow back on?


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2018)

I shave my noggin daily. Takes a lot of effort to get a head as shiny as mine


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2018)

Just planning tomorrow's agenda........


----------



## wait4me (12 Jun 2018)

got an 8o'clock alarm to phone surgery to make a doc appointment (I Hope) and depending on time of that I'm hoping for a bimble before or after. Showers forecast possible for afternoon. I don't care 'cause I've changed my ways very seriously....I keep mudguards on all the time now. Being and old fart it fits the image.


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> I shave my noggin daily. Takes a lot of effort to get a head as shiny as mine



Daily here as well. Just about to do it in a few minutes time, I alternate between wet and dry.


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2018)

Forgot to add, I use a Clarins moisturizer on the noggin as well. Have you tried pledge Drago, maybe a longer lasting shine.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2018)

Morning chaps. A bit cooler here today. I am not shaving my headmor using pledge either.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2018)

Awoke a smidge earlier than normal. Had my coffee, just tidying up, then out for a run.

Planning to give the Pension Book Special a quick was and leather.


----------



## arch684 (13 Jun 2018)

Morning all,I'm not even shaving my face this morning,can't be bothered


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2018)

Gosh 74 more messages - obviously I need to keep up.

So one puncture, one “snake bite” and an exploding tyre. Apart from that a very good ride yesterday. Embarrassingly I only had one tube with me so when I got the snake bit I had to patch - bit of a faff as I haven’t done that in years. Still being an experienced, I was going to say old school, cyclist I carry a tyre boot for repairing exploding tyres. It’s going to be an expensive morning in the LBS tomorrow - forecast for Thursday is horrendous.

Not sure what this morning will bring but a Southport pootle is planned for lunchtime.


----------



## wait4me (13 Jun 2018)

Managed to get app with doc. It' for 10.40 So a leisurely everything till then ponder what she has to say. Then off for a bimble after lunch. Used to be rides but "bimble" seems more accurate nowadays


----------



## GM (13 Jun 2018)

Morning all....Got to feel sorry for Alan the Whippet, he's going to the vets this morning to have his do da's off


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2018)

Nooooo! Save Alan's love plums!

Very early run completed, a quick 3.6 up to the wind turbines, lap and back. I did divert slightly and tried to draw a winky with my GPS trace, but it didn't come out quite right.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all....Got to feel sorry for Alan the Whippet, he's going to the vets this morning to have his do da's off
> 
> View attachment 414043




 poor Alan. I hope the op goes well.


----------



## Paulus (13 Jun 2018)

Good morning all, nice and sunny here. Ordered the new baby from Condor yesterday. Upgraded to Campag. Chorus and handbuilt wheels, and a Brooks Swift saddle. Now off across the fields with the dog and maybe a bacon sandwich and tea at the cafe. Maybe a pint or three at the pub later.
PS. Today MrsP and myself have been married for 37 years, I had better get her some flowers or something.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2018)

wait4me said:


> Managed to get app with doc. It' for 10.40 So a leisurely everything till then ponder what she has to say. Then off for a bimble after lunch. Used to be rides but "bimble" seems more accurate nowadays




I always go for a bimble. I may go for one today as the weather is going to be horrible tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2018)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, nice and sunny here. Ordered the new baby from Condor yesterday. Upgraded to Campag. Chorus and handbuilt wheels, and a Brooks Swift saddle. Now off across the fields with the dog and maybe a bacon sandwich and tea at the cafe. Maybe a pint or three at the pub later.
> PS. Today MrsP and myself have been married for 37 years, I had better get her some flowers or something.




Happy anniversary to you both.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2018)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, nice and sunny here. Ordered the new baby from Condor yesterday. Upgraded to Campag. Chorus and handbuilt wheels, and a Brooks Swift saddle. Now off across the fields with the dog and maybe a bacon sandwich and tea at the cafe. Maybe a pint or three at the pub later.
> PS. Today MrsP and myself have been married for 37 years, I had better get her some flowers or something.



Happy Anniversary. Why not take home a bit of cake from the cafe and pick flowers from the field. 

Problem solved for minimum effort..........my wife says I’m a silly, old romantic!


----------



## GM (13 Jun 2018)

@Paulus Happy Anniversary to you both, good excuse to go to Haven-Bistro!


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2018)

Morning all. Late night last night, so just having breakfast.
Off out onto Dartmoor again today as the weather is holding up well.
Some pics of Okehampton castle from the other day.


----------



## perplexed (13 Jun 2018)

Dear Sir or Madam

I have been interested in reading this thread as it is a source of inspiration (not to say bloody hope) in recent times as things become more challenging in the workplace.

My recent research has led me to the conclusion that I am in a position to apply for associate membership of the 'Retirement Club', should of course the esteemed established membership find that I am a fit and proper person of repute.

With this application in mind, I hereby affirm that as a step towards fulfilling the full membership criteria, I have contractually reduced my working hours to 50% of the original.

To further support my application, I am also pleased to submit the following:

1) I am conducting research into public houses.
2) I am practicing brushing half eaten crisps from my slacks.
3) I plan to visit a caravan showroom in the near future.
4) I have applied a liberal coat of 'Dubbin' to my walking boots.
5) I have cleared a space in my bathroom cabinet for any prescription medications which I may require.
6) I have checked out and supplemented the car-cleaning equipment/potions in my garage.
7) I have tidied out the garage.
8) I am considering purchasing/building a cold-frame.
9) I have invested in more 'ready reader' glasses for reading and tried to scatter them around the house according to feng-shui
10) I am now the proud owner of not just one, but several, large, cotton hankies.

I look forward to your reply.

Kind regards
Perplexed


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2018)

Hhhmmm. No mention of cardigans or brewing your own beer.


----------



## arch684 (13 Jun 2018)

Prescription meds may require a bathroom cabinet all to themselves


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2018)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, nice and sunny here. Ordered the new baby from Condor yesterday. Upgraded to Campag. Chorus and handbuilt wheels, and a Brooks Swift saddle. Now off across the fields with the dog and maybe a bacon sandwich and tea at the cafe. Maybe a pint or three at the pub later.
> PS. Today MrsP and myself have been married for 37 years, I had better get her some flowers or something.



Happy anniversary.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2018)

Number 9 is me. . I think we have a winner here gentlemen. He fits all the criteria needed to be one.of you ( not me of course). You should accept him right away.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2018)

Afternoon gents. I have been for a bimble down the lanes. 17 miles done for me. RWGPS decided to auto pause on 12.6 miles. Grrrrr. A few pics for your perusal. I have now turned auto pause off.

PS. I am now stuffing my face with a lemon muffin.


----------



## perplexed (13 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Hhhmmm. No mention of cardigans or brewing your own beer.



As a Northerner, I am proud to confirm that I am the owner of four cardigans, I hope this information may mitigate the absence in my list.

In lieu of beer-brewing, may I claim a not-insignificant number of partially consumed spirits bottles in a cupboard?


----------



## perplexed (13 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Number 9 is me. . I think we have a winner here gentlemen. He fits all the criteria needed to be one.of you ( not me of course). You should accept him right away.



I thank you kindly for your support in my application.

There are of course a number of additions to my list, however due to decrepitude, my memory may ail me. I may add as I recall them.

I have specially placed a stub of blunt pencil in my sports jacket to jot down any such recallings on an old electricity bill envelope when I'm out and about.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2018)

perplexed said:


> I thank you kindly for your support in my application.
> 
> There are of course a number of additions to my list, however due to decrepitude, my memory may ail me. I may add as I recall them.
> 
> I have specially placed a stub of blunt pencil in my sports jacket to jot down any such recallings on an old electricity bill envelope when I'm out and about.




Excellent. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2018)

perplexed said:


> Dear Sir or Madam
> 
> I have been interested in reading this thread as it is a source of inspiration (not to say bloody hope) in recent times as things become more challenging in the workplace.
> 
> ...


That's good enough for me; you're in. 
PS. I'm in the pub after a long walk on Dartmoor this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> That's good enough for me; you're in.
> PS. I'm in the pub after a long walk on Dartmoor this morning.




You are always in the pub.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2018)

Our trip down the club isn't costing us anything, we arrived and found we'd won on the club lottery, I got forty quid and my good lady had won ten.


----------



## perplexed (13 Jun 2018)

I am going to pop up to the shop soon for something for our tea.

My understanding of the rules are that whilst I ultimately aspire to full membership, I would not presume to undertake full time privileges. Therefore, whatever I make for tea, I promise it will not be beige and not enthusiastically boiled for 40 minutes.

I will also only squeeze each loaf once as I spend 20 minutes deciding which one to purchase, before opening my Velcro wallet and counting out loose change.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2018)

perplexed said:


> I am going to pop up to the shop soon for something for our tea.
> 
> My understanding or the rules are that whilst I ultimately aspire to full membership, I would not presume to undertake full time privileges. Therefore, whatever I make for tea, I promise it will not be beige and not enthusiastically boiled for 40 minutes.
> 
> I will also only squeeze each loaf once as I spend 20 minutes deciding which one to purchase, before opening my Velcro wallet and counting out loose change.




Sounds just like Mr WD.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2018)

perplexed said:


> I am going to pop up to the shop soon for something for our tea.
> 
> My understanding of the rules are that whilst I ultimately aspire to full membership, I would not presume to undertake full time privileges. Therefore, whatever I make for tea, I promise it will not be beige and not enthusiastically boiled for 40 minutes.
> 
> I will also only squeeze each loaf once as I spend 20 minutes deciding which one to purchase, before opening my Velcro wallet and counting out loose change.


Are you sure you're not already retired? Sounds like you've got it off to a T.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2018)

How's Alan doing without his love spuds? Is he now called Alanis?


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> Our trip down the club isn't costing us anything, we arrived and found we'd won on the club lottery, I got forty quid and my good lady had won ten.



We also won on the raffle, a box of apple turnovers, now where did we put that custard?


----------



## GM (13 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> How's Alan doing without his love spuds? Is he now called Alanis?




Ha Ha very good, still waiting for a call from the vets. Nice and peaceful here now.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2018)

Poor Alan 

There was a young doggy named Al,
And to GM he was a good pal,
But the day was soon met,
When he went to the vets,
And now the poor doggie's a gal.


----------



## GM (13 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Poor Alan
> 
> There was a young doggy named Al,
> And to GM he was a good pal,
> ...




 He's back, has now got a high pitched bark


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2018)

GM said:


> He's back, has now got a high pitched bark




Hoorah. Alan is back.


----------



## arch684 (13 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Hoorah. Alan is back.


He's not all back,a couple of bits missing


----------



## Paulus (13 Jun 2018)

Alan will be so much happier without his tackle, no distractions, just hours of bimbling around sniffing and doing almost all of normal dog things.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2018)

Paulus said:


> Alan will be so much happier without his tackle, no distractions, just hours of bimbling around sniffing and doing almost all of normal dog things.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds like some of the Welsh farmers round here.


----------



## wait4me (13 Jun 2018)

Managed to fit a bimble in as planned this afternoon, a bit breezy so planned the route for most of the headwind was on the first part of the ride (oops I mean bimble don't do rides now) thought this picture was apt for Lincolnshire, Lincolnshire and the RAF go together like ham and eggs. Impressed myself.....the bimble was just under 25miles


----------



## wait4me (13 Jun 2018)

perplexed said:


> Dear Sir or Madam
> 
> 1) I am conducting research into public houses.
> 2) I am practicing brushing half eaten crisps from my slacks.
> ...


----------



## perplexed (13 Jun 2018)

GM said:


> He's back, has now got a high pitched bark



And a reproachful look on his face...


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2018)

I'd be worried about what Alanis may plan by way of revenge. Lemmy still has his space hoppers, and is quite happy to let the lady dogs sniff them.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> I'd be worried about what Alanis may plan by way of revenge. Lemmy still has his space hoppers, and is quite happy to let the lady dogs sniff them.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2018)

A song for poor old Alan.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-tPcc1ftj8E


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> A song for poor old Alan.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/_Ek5v10EHoI



FTFY


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2018)

Nice day for a ride, but only in one direction.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Nice day for a ride, but only in one direction.



Towards a country pub?

Early run, shower. The women's tour is due through our village later this morning. I'm planning to bimble along and meet up with me olde mucker @PeteXXX.

I've been looking at the timetable for the women's tour and I tells ya, those lasses don't hang about. Their times between different villages are quicker than I'd do in the car!


----------



## arch684 (14 Jun 2018)

Morning all, strong wind and horizontal rain, won't be doing much outdoors today


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

Vindaloo for dinner last night, eh?


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2018)

Just opened some letters that arrived yesterday, one from a pension company that I paid into for a very short while, it has £6500 in it, they predicted a return of £158 a year starting from 65, that works out at just over 41 years to get the money back, seems like good odds for them.

I will add, this is not my only pot, before you lot start crowd funding for me, hold on, forget that first bit.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

So you won't be fully retired until 138 years after your death?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2018)

Good morning. That a differance a day makes. Wild wooley windy weather here and quite cold as well. I will not he venturing outside today. Dam another day of slobbing around watching drivel on the TV it is then.


----------



## wait4me (14 Jun 2018)

Morning. Not been too much rain here but still windy. I'm giving the bike a good clean this pm, paying close attention to a chain de-crud and lube.
Any going for a ride today ....have a goodun.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2018)

Good morning, I think a short ride for me today, the winds blowing the trees almost horizontal today.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Just opened some letters that arrived yesterday, one from a pension company that I paid into for a very short while, it has £6500 in it, they predicted a return of £158 a year starting from 65, that works out at just over 41 years to get the money back, seems like good odds for them.
> 
> I will add, this is not my only pot, before you lot start crowd funding for me, hold on, forget that first bit.


Isn't there an option to take it as a lump sum?


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

Been for a run , tidied up, hovered, showered, now enjoying my second Nespresso of the day.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2018)

Just about to get up.
Bit of shopping in Okehampton first thing, then a nice walk around Fernworthy reservoir followed by a spot of lunch in Chagford.
Weather is a bit overcast and a lot cooler today.
Hitting the road tomorrow back to the Gold Coast and Grockles.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jun 2018)

Good morning all. Didn’t wake up till 8.25!!!! Totally out of character so obviously nackered after two hard rides this week.

Thoroughly unimpressed by Hector. Trees are horizontal due to the wind but where is the rain? My allotment needs water, my butts need filling, my lawn (well grass) is parched. Come on play fair Hector if you’re windy enough to stop riding at least give me some water.


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Isn't there an option to take it as a lump sum?



That is what I will be doing.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

Mate of mine in Shetland got hit by Hector overnight. A neighbours tree fell, took out his Wellbrook Loop (a ham radio antenna) and went through his roof into the bedroom. He has, of course, told his Missus that the roof will be the priority, not the antenna. Only about 3 trees on the island and he gets walloped by one!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Mate of mine in Shetland got hit by Hector overnight. A neighbours tree fell, took out his Wellbrook Loop (a ham radio antenna) and went through his roof into the bedroom. He has, of course, told his Missus that the roof will be the priority, not the antenna. Only about 3 trees on the island and he gets walloped by one!




Sods law that is.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

Went up to the village centre to watch the women's tour come by.







Took my old mate Lemmy with me. 






A few other riders about come to watch.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

And then this strange, disreputable fellow approached me. I screamed, "don't hurt me, take my wallet, don't touch my face!"

Lemmy leaped manfully to his masters aid. 






But it turned out that the dangerous looking chap wasn't a mugger, but was in fact me old mate @PeteXXX come to say hello.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

Lots and lots of motorbikes, flashing lights and woop-woop sirens. I loved it!


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

And then more came!









And then the first of the riders came by, well clear of the pack.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

And the peloton streamed by. They weren't hanging about.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> And then this strange, disreputable fellow approached me. I screamed, "don't hurt me, take my wallet, don't touch my face!"
> 
> Lemmy leaped manfully to his masters aid.
> 
> ...




Our brave macho hero drago once again defends the day agains't pick pockets and weird men on bicycles trying to steal his wallet or worse from trying to scar his already ugly mug even more. What a wuss.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

Of course, there was the occasional twot who didn't understand the concept of "Road closed" who thought arguing with burly biker coppers would make the whole event miraculously disappear and the road re open. It didn't.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jun 2018)

@Drago - great pics. Thanks.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

My pleasure matey. I TWOCd Mrs Ds smartphone just for the occasion.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2018)

perplexed said:


> As a Northerner, I am proud to confirm that I am the owner of four cardigans, I hope this information may mitigate the absence in my list.
> 
> In lieu of beer-brewing, may I claim a not-insignificant number of partially consumed spirits bottles in a cupboard?


Half eaten empty bottles or the property of a ghost?


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2018)

Free bar, yippee.


----------



## jongooligan (14 Jun 2018)

Cuh! I'm miffed. Some may have read my Pork Pie Ride post where I'd ridden 35 miles to get pork pies for the team at w*rk. Today I went into the office, the main reason being to add the pork pies to the World Cup buffet but also to stuff my face and catch up with the workies.
Turns out the buffet and general World Cup opening jollity had been postponed as loads of the Devs had been sent on a training course at short notice. Nobody thought to let me know. B@5t@rds! That's the trouble with being partially retired; you become invisible. Can't wait until I can pack it in for good.
Anybody want a pork pie?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Cuh! I'm miffed. Some may have read my Pork Pie Ride post where I'd ridden 35 miles to get pork pies for the team at w*rk. Today I went into the office, the main reason being to add the pork pies to the World Cup buffet but also to stuff my face and catch up with the workies.
> Turns out the buffet and general World Cup opening jollity had been postponed as loads of the Devs had been sent on a training course at short notice. Nobody thought to let me know. B@5t@rds! That's the trouble with being partially retired; you become invisible. Can't wait until I can pack it in for good.
> Anybody want a pork pie?




That's terrible. No wonder you arn't happy.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2018)

So there I was in the middle of nowhere in Dartmoor. Parked the car up and was just walking away, when two scruffy, dodgy looking characters approached me and asked whether I was leaving any valuables in when car. Turns out they were plain clothes officers of the plod. I did ask to see their warrant cards before I answered any questions and mentally noted the registration number of their car. Of course, I told them there was nothing of any value in the car. I would have done that regardless......you can't be too careful.
Funny thing was my missus; she said ' They don't look like plain clothed coppers!'.
I was so traumatised by the event that I had to go to the pub!


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2018)

My bike ride got postponed till Saturday, I went down the cafe in the car and took my Good Lady with me, we then popped into the Hatton Shopping Village on the way back.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> So there I was in the middle of nowhere in Dartmoor. Parked the car up and was just walking away, when two scruffy, dodgy looking characters approached me and asked whether I was leaving any valuables in when car. Turns out they were plain clothes officers of the plod. I did ask to see their warrant cards before I answered any questions and mentally noted the registration number of their car. Of course, I told them there was nothing of any value in the car. I would have done that regardless......you can't be too careful.
> Funny thing was my missus; she said ' They don't look like plain clothed coppers!'.
> I was so traumatised by the event that I had to go to the pub!
> 
> View attachment 414286



It was probably PeteXXX on the prowl for innocent folk to rob!


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> It was probably PeteXXX on the prowl for innocent folk to rob!


One looked like Benny off Crossroads and the other reminded me of Dirty Den.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

Ah, Pete has now teamed up with @biggs682 eh?


----------



## perplexed (14 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Half eaten empty bottles or the property of a ghost?



This sort


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> One looked like Benny off Crossroads and the other reminded me of Dirty Den.




Bloody hell. Def showing your age by knowing Benny from crossroads.


----------



## Lonestar (14 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody hell. Def showing your age by knowing Benny from crossroads.



You are right Mrs Diane.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2018)

Lonestar said:


> You are right Mrs Diane.


I thought it as 'Miss Diane'?


----------



## Lonestar (14 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> I thought it as 'Miss Diane'?



I looked it up but I admit I was not sure.Think you may be right.

*Sue, 69, played ‘Miss’ Diane Lawton in the soap, which ran from 1964 to 1988 and attracted up to 15 million viewers and was famous for its ‘wobbly sets’
*
I should get a job in the press as it's so easy to get it wrong.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2018)

Lonestar said:


> You are right Mrs Diane.


----------



## Lonestar (14 Jun 2018)

I should have known.


----------



## Lonestar (14 Jun 2018)

Reminds me of the CS 3.Thanks @Drago


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2018)

I've given my little white Suzuki a shock tonight, I've cleaned it! Not only did I wash it down I vacuumed the interior and cleaned the windows.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

"Suzuki" being the name of your cat.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> "Suzuki" being the name of your cat.



???


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2018)

Have a think about it Dave


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2018)

@Drago 
How could you doubt a sensible chap such as I??


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2018)

Good morning. I have a dilemma which woke me very early. I think I need a new phone - screen cracked and camera is nackered on my iPhone 5 which is six years old.

I’ve a feeling Mrs Paulsb isn’t going to see this as a “need,” more of a “want.”

What’s my best approach? Buy one first, negotiate first or simply state I’m going to buy one? It will be a Motorola, about £150. 

Perhaps I should mention I need a new phone because the nackered camera won’t scan the QR code on my new Wahoo. Mrs P doesn’t know about this and I’ve funded all bar £10 via Evans cash back, selling my Garmin 810 and a couple of secondhand club shirts


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Have a think about it Dave



??? You've lost me with that one.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. I have a dilemma which woke me very early. I think I need a new phone - screen cracked and camera is nackered on my iPhone 5 which is six years old.
> 
> I’ve a feeling Mrs Paulsb isn’t going to see this as a “need,” more of a “want.”
> 
> ...



Drop it or knock it of a table whilst you're with her, make a bit of a fuss then say it's knackered you'll have to replace it, job done


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2018)

Good morning chaps. I see underhanded shenanagins is afoot re phones. . I agree with dave r by the way.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning chaps. I see underhanded shenanagins is afoot re phones. . I agree with dave r by the way.



Ah! I was hoping for the female perspective. Especially the retired, cycling female perspective 

Think I’m going to get busy eBaying all the stuff I’ve been meaning to sell for a while. Should cover the phone cost quite easily.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2018)

Meanwhile I’ve just boiled my porridge. Bugger.


----------



## arch684 (15 Jun 2018)

Morning all,today i will be replacing the roofing felt on my shed and repairing fences,thanks to yesterdays weather


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Meanwhile I’ve just boiled my porridge. Bugger.




Porridge 

And your welcome


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Porridge
> 
> And your welcome



I was waiting for that. 

Time to get the bike out.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2018)

Today is going rapidly down hill...........

We go away on Monday. So I cancelled the milk. It seems I may have got the dates wrong as the milk lady hasn’t been

Mrs P will want coffee when I go in the bedroom for my kit........

I don’t think this will be a positive contribution to the new phone situation.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Today is going rapidly down hill...........
> 
> We go away on Monday. So I cancelled the milk. It seems I may have got the dates wrong as the milk lady hasn’t been
> 
> ...




Just as you thought your plan was going swimingly well.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2018)

Hitching up the van later and trundling back home.
We've had a great week with decent weather and would like to stay on a few more days, but the pitch isn't available and we could do with doing a few jobs around the bungalow before we shoot off down to the Seaton Cycling Festival at the end of next week.
26 nights away in the caravan so far this year.


----------



## screenman (15 Jun 2018)

It is hot, the swim has been done and very shortly I will be having a dirk.


----------



## perplexed (15 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> It is hot, the swim has been done and very shortly I will be having a *dirk*.



Thankfully I read that twice...


----------



## perplexed (15 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. I have a dilemma which woke me very early. I think I need a new phone - screen cracked and camera is nackered on my iPhone 5 which is six years old.
> 
> I’ve a feeling Mrs Paulsb isn’t going to see this as a “need,” more of a “want.”
> 
> ...



I think it is 'Banksy' who said - 'It's easier to seek forgiveness than permission...'.


----------



## perplexed (15 Jun 2018)

If I was full time, I would've got home around 0400am if I was lucky... And would have done the same in the morning.

Instead of which I went to bed at a normal time for human beings last night. Similarly I got up at a sensible time, have had coffee and toast, and am now contemplating going out into the garden and having a crack at the Hornbeam hedge.

I cannot tell you the sheer bloody relief at not having to work at least 50 odd hours this week.


----------



## rb58 (15 Jun 2018)

It’s not bad this retirement malarkey is it! Rode down to Teapot Island for a plate of (bouncy) scrambled eggs. Warm, sunny, no wind, gorgeous Kent lanes and very little traffic. Gave the ‘fast’ bike an outing too.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2018)

perplexed said:


> If I was full time, I would've got home around 0400am if I was luck... And would have done the same in the morning.
> 
> Instead of which I went to bed at a normal time for human beings last night. Similarly I got up at a sensible time, have had coffee and toast, and am now contemplating going out into the garden and having a crack at the Hornbeam hedge.
> 
> I cannot tell you the sheer bloody relief at not having to work at least 50 odd hours this week.




Great isn't it.


----------



## perplexed (15 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Great isn't it.



It is... It's actually quite hard to express the relief. It's also a little weird because whilst being relieved, it is also a little odd.

I think it is going to take a couple of months to get used to it if I'm honest. And that is certainly not because I miss being there - I don't, not for a second.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2018)

perplexed said:


> It is... It's actually quite hard to express the relief. It's also a little weird because whilst being relieved, it is also a little odd.
> 
> I think it is going to take a couple of months to get used to it if I'm honest. And that is certainly not because I miss being there - I don't, not for a second.




It took me a while to get used to the fact that i would never have to go to work ever again as well. And yes, it felt quite odd at first


----------



## Paulus (15 Jun 2018)

I stopped just two months ago, but knew I was going this time last year. I am easing myself in gently by keeping busy doing the things I want to do , when I want to do them. The sense of freedom is wonderful.


----------



## perplexed (15 Jun 2018)

Paulus said:


> I stopped just two months ago, but knew I was going this time last year. I am easing myself in gently by keeping busy doing the things I want to do , when I want to do them. The sense of freedom is wonderful.



I was actually just going to walk away. Similarly to you, I knew quite a while ago I was 'going'.

About 2.5 years ago, we had many a discussion about me walking entirely. I actually set a target in my diary to count down shifts ( on my original plan, I have about 5 shifts left to do). However, because I work such long hours and so many of them, it was incredibly difficult to actually do any planning. 50% of my days off were spent physically recovering, and on the other 50% I often didn't see my wife as she was at work. Financial planning and what not is therefore difficult - I could go 5 or 6 days and not see her, let alone discuss anything.

Part time for me is a bit of a 'suck it and see' position, but more importantly, when the dust settles it gives me time to actually plan and activate other notions - things which are hard to do when full time in general and on shift work in particular.

I'll shurrup now!


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2018)

We were discussing the merits of retirement on the way back from Dartmoor this morning.
We both agreed that the best thing is the feeling of freedom. Not having to do anything if you don't want to. Not having to be nice to people you despise. Not having to watch the clock. Not being beholden to anyone. And not forgetting the enormous lack of stress.
I'm in my local BTW.


----------



## GM (15 Jun 2018)

Saw this on my FB this morning. How true, but in my case it's 53 years.....


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2018)

GM said:


> Saw this on my FB this morning. How true, but in my case it's 53 years.....
> 
> View attachment 414424



Indeed. We have worked long and hard enough for it.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2018)

GM said:


> Saw this on my FB this morning. How true, but in my case it's 53 years.....
> 
> View attachment 414424


I did 44 years. I'd only count 3 of them as 'hard'.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Jun 2018)

OK, I'll ask. What is 'WALFARE'?


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2018)

A walfare if a wallflower who gets a pension.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2018)

GM said:


> Saw this on my FB this morning. How true, but in my case it's 53 years.....
> 
> View attachment 414424



I've seen that before, I did 48 years.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2018)

jongooligan said:


> OK, I'll ask. What is 'WALFARE'?



Someone can't spell welfare.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2018)

Just had my first fathers day suprise, doorbells just gone, I opened the door and there stands our eldest lad, came down from Warrington to see us.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2018)

Fixed it




I only did 22 years


----------



## dodgy (15 Jun 2018)

GM said:


> Saw this on my FB this morning. How true, but in my case it's 53 years.....
> 
> View attachment 414424



Typical facebook needy post.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2018)

perplexed said:


> This sort
> 
> 
> View attachment 414300


The Rose is downside up!

As is the one you use.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2018)

Lonestar said:


> You are right Mrs Diane.


----------



## perplexed (15 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> The Rose is downside up!
> 
> As is the one you use.



Bloody hell...

Fixed it, cheers!


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2018)

perplexed said:


> Bloody hell...
> 
> Fixed it, cheers!


You never noticed?

Head, arms, legs.


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2018)

Been busy today. Helping a mate of mine move house this weekend, and spend much of today helping him with the final packing.


----------



## perplexed (15 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> You never noticed?
> 
> Head, arms, legs.



Well, it's me eyes innit...


----------



## screenman (16 Jun 2018)

26 and a few fluffy bits for the sky, out partying last night, so feeling slightly jaded this morning. Life is a ball that I hope keeps rolling.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2018)

Good morning even to those what overdone it last night. . We have rain here, and it looks like it is set in for the day. Have a good one folks.


----------



## jongooligan (16 Jun 2018)

Feeling a bit shabby too. Kids home, we treated ourselves to a few from Wylam brewery. Midnight Train to Byker, a double IPA at 10% abv was the perfect beer for a cracking 3 all draw between Spain & Portugal.
That's me done with beer & the world cup for a while.


----------



## Drago (16 Jun 2018)

Just having some brekky, then off to newport pagnell to help my olde chum start loading up the van to move house. I shall insist on a lengthy pub lunch.


----------



## arch684 (16 Jun 2018)

A wet miserable day today, think I will get the bus to Glasgow for lunch and a few drinks


----------



## Paulus (16 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> I did 44 years. I'd only count 3 of them as 'hard'.


Same here, 44 years.


----------



## GM (16 Jun 2018)

Finishing off a little gardening project this morning, and then hopefully a little ride around the north London hills. I need the exercise!


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2018)

Good morning, wet start here but its supposed to brighten up later, off to a favourite cafe for breakfast soon, my original plan included a bike ride, but now our lads here thats been called off.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jun 2018)

arch684 said:


> A wet miserable day today, think I will get the bus to Glasgow for lunch and a few drinks



Same here. Wet (very), windy (very) motivation to ride bike low (very).

Weatherman needs a new crystal ball or spec's or both as he said it was going to be pleasant today.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Same here. Wet (very), windy (very) motivation to ride bike low (very).
> 
> Weatherman needs a new crystal ball or spec's or both as he said it was going to be pleasant today.


I've given up on weather forecasts. I swear they are no more accurate than astrologers.
Why don't they just admit that they haven't got a clue, other than the vaguest generalisations?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2018)

Sun. Rain. Sun. Rain. You get the picture. Sun at the moment.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Sun. Rain. Sun. Rain. You get the picture. Sun at the moment.



And here.


----------



## Paulus (16 Jun 2018)

Dull and overcast here today, feels like it could rain later. New tyres, Marathon plus, put onto the Dawes Galaxy today they look good. The old tyres were worn right down, must of been on there for 10 years or more. They were full of small flints that I kept picking out, but the front had a puncture so decided to change them both.


----------



## postman (16 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Been busy today. Helping a mate of mine move house this weekend, and spend much of today helping him with the final packing.







Who did the driving.


----------



## perplexed (16 Jun 2018)

3 hours pruning and tidying the front garden - trimmed the Buddleia stems to dry out for kindling.

Gotta keep some strength back tomorrow. I have to work Monday and Tuesday, but that's all for next week!


----------



## Drago (16 Jun 2018)

You trimmed a Buddhist?


----------



## perplexed (16 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> You trimmed a Buddhist?



Loads of 'em...


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2018)

Woke up with a sharp piece of grit the size of a match head in my eye. Bizarre. 

Pretty wet and, relatively, cold here yesterday. Pleased to see a decent amount of rain as my allotment, in particular, and garden was desperate for a decent amount of water. 

I need to be out on the bike in 30 minutes and it doesn’t look inviting. Dull. Windy. Overcast. Probably going to need leg warmers and long sleeved shirt.


----------



## screenman (17 Jun 2018)

Lovely here, already 25c.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2018)

Morning all, and a happy father's Day to all the Dad's on here.


----------



## perplexed (17 Jun 2018)

Mornin'... Back at work tomorrow for the first of two shifts this coming week, but feel relieved it's just the two.

Bit of light pruning this afternoon in the back garden.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2018)

The bruise that resulted from me banging myself on the nose of the saddle a couple of weeks ago now extends about three quarters of the way down my right thigh and has turned from more colours than a rainbow to a deep ominous shade of purple.


----------



## wait4me (17 Jun 2018)

Morning to all, and to all dads "have a goodun" 
Not been on bike since Friday and if I went today my popularity would fall off the edge. So tomorrow pm is the aim. Then 1 more next week before doing a "Paul Daniels" and figuring how to get bike into ecosport without removing some rear seats. (off to France next Friday)


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> The bruise that resulted from me banging myself on the nose of the saddle a couple of weeks ago now extends about three quarters of the way down my right thigh and has turned from more colours than a rainbow to a deep ominous shade of purple.




Sounds horrible..


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2018)

Morning chaps. Dull overcast, cld and we had rain overnight. Not very inviting for a ride out today......so i won't. Another day for slobbing it is then.

Enjoy your day folks. Whatever you do.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Sounds horrible..



It's a bit spectacular and a nuisance, I normally sleep on my right side and at the moment can't, it also complains when I'm driving and have to use the brakes and slows me down when cycling.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2018)

wait4me said:


> Morning to all, and to all dads "have a goodun"
> Not been on bike since Friday and if I went today my popularity would fall off the edge. So tomorrow pm is the aim. Then 1 more next week before doing a "Paul Daniels" and figuring how to get bike into ecosport without removing some rear seats. (off to France next Friday)



I last rode on Tuesday, and my next chance of a ride is tomorrow, we have my son visiting from Warrington and our other son is coming up and bringing our granddaughter so if I disappeared out pedaling war would break out.


----------



## wait4me (17 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> It's a bit spectacular and a nuisance, I normally sleep on my right side and at the moment can't, it also complains when I'm driving and have to use the brakes and slows me down when cycling.





dave r said:


> I last rode on Tuesday, and my next chance of a ride is tomorrow, we have my son visiting from Warrington and our other son is coming up and bringing our granddaughter so if I disappeared out pedaling war would break out.





Maybe it'll give those bruises a bit of relief. As long as there' not too much bouncing of grand-daughter on them.


----------



## wait4me (17 Jun 2018)

Forgot to post this after my ride on Friday. People keep telling me lincolnshire I'd flat in this area so I thought..I'll show'em. So I took a picture. Bugger the're right


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2018)

wait4me said:


> Forgot to post this after my ride on Friday. People keep telling me lincolnshire I'd flat in this area so I thought..I'll show'em. So I took a picture. Bugger the're right
> View attachment 414690




I like flat.


----------



## GM (17 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> The bruise that resulted from me banging myself on the nose of the saddle a couple of weeks ago now extends about three quarters of the way down my right thigh and has turned from more colours than a rainbow to a deep ominous shade of purple.



Ouch! but please spare us the photo.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2018)

GM said:


> Ouch! but please spare us the photo.



Relax, I have a photo but have no intention of sharing it.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2018)

Morning all, was raining but now a bright morning so I am off for a ride around the lanes of Hertfordshire. This will inevitably finish up with a pint or three in the Mitre on the way home.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Jun 2018)

Trying to organise a tandem ride but the whole family is here today and there are lots of distractions. Big roast dinner tonight, to which I have to contribute the Yorkshire puddings (reason being I'm the only one from Yorkshire so must be an expert) but I'm being pestered with all sorts of things. * What's the best marinade for Guinea fowl? Have you fed the dog? How do I get tar of my bodywork? Have you seen my keys? (subtext = "please find my keys").

*Don't know, No, Don't know, No


----------



## Dirk (17 Jun 2018)

Dog walked on the beach and now back home for a coffee before having a stroll down to the village for Sunday lunch.
Been trying to book a pitch at a site near a mates house near Woodbury but have been getting no reply for two days - think the site owner is either on holiday/packed up/pegged it. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2018)

Our Granddaughter.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> Our Granddaughter.
> 
> View attachment 414719




Very nice. My lot are a bit older than that.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2018)

Well I didn’t really want to go out on the bike but did. Glad now. Twelve months to the day since I did my longest ever ride and today I’ve put in my best 40k at 1:18:28 - 59 seconds off my previous best. 

Four bottles of beer and a bottle of Calvados have arrived. Plus two of my lads phoned while I was on the ride - after 25 years you’d think they’d know what I was doing on a Sunday. 

On the downside one of my good friends and cycling buddy crashed badly on the ride. Waiting to hear how he is.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2018)

Well my cycling buddy broke his elbow in today’s crash. I’m sorry to hear that but also somewhat relieved. If you’re 68 and come off a bike at speed the results can be far worse.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Well my cycling buddy broke his elbow in today’s crash. I’m sorry to hear that but also somewhat relieved. If you’re 68 and come off a bike at speed the results can be far worse.




That does sound nasty. Hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Well my cycling buddy broke his elbow in today’s crash. I’m sorry to hear that but also somewhat relieved. If you’re 68 and come off a bike at speed the results can be far worse.



Can you wish your buddy a speedy recovery from me.


----------



## GM (17 Jun 2018)

....and from me. That's my biggest fear, at 68 you don't bounce well.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2018)

@welsh dragon @dave r @GM

I will certainly do that. 

As for me well it’s off to Bonny Scotland, Taynuilt in Argyll for a week of fun and feasting. Forecast is not good.


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2018)

Bljmey, just seen this. Heres for a speedy recovery.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2018)

@PaulSB . I hope you have a great time i Scotland. I saw the weather forcast on Countryfile, and ot doesn't look good for that part of ths UK. Still fingers crossed you will enjoy your stay.

Morning chaps. Bright but breezy here at the moment. The summer weather is supposed to be back here this week. Here's hoping.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2018)

Off for a 20 mile shopping ride this morning to get a few essentials.
I only use the car about 3 days a week now, sometimes less.


----------



## wait4me (18 Jun 2018)

@PaulSB Just saw this. Really sorry for your friend, wish him well. The older we get the more we dread how poorly we'll bounce.


----------



## wait4me (18 Jun 2018)

Getting my ears lowered this morning (that' s haircut) then a pm bimble to dream about an England victory tonight.
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2018)

Good morning, a trip to the chemist first then I'm of on a bike ride.


----------



## jongooligan (18 Jun 2018)

Family get together last night was a success but I noticed MiL surreptitiously feeding the dog at the table. Some of the food was quite piquant and it's had disastrous effects on the dog's digestive system. Won't go into details but just glad to say I wasn't the first one downstairs this morning. Poor old Mrs. jg had to get up for work at six this morning only to be faced with a monumental cleaning task before she could get out of the house.

Still, got to look on the bright side. She won't have been able to face any breakfast and she is trying to lose some weight.

Bit of housework for me then off out on the bike before my latest round of blood tests then watch the footy with son and BiL. It's a hard life innit?

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your mate @PaulSB.


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2018)

Run, showered, Bic'd my head, tidied the house, cleaned the car. Was going to cut the grass but it's spitting with rain. Now collapsed in a heap enjoying a Nespresso.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Family get together last night was a success but I noticed MiL surreptitiously feeding the dog at the table. Some of the food was quite piquant and it's had disastrous effects on the dog's digestive system. Won't go into details but just glad to say I wasn't the first one downstairs this morning. Poor old Mrs. jg had to get up for work at six this morning only to be faced with a monumental cleaning task before she could get out of the house.
> 
> Still, got to look on the bright side. She won't have been able to face any breakfast and she is trying to lose some weight.
> 
> ...




That story is an excellent reason for me not to have another pet. EVER.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2018)

I'm sat in The Badgers Tea Room Brandon with coffee and toast, watching the birds on the bird feeders.


----------



## wait4me (18 Jun 2018)

Saw the name Brandon and I was back to the 60s watching speedway. A blast from the past


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2018)

I am waiting for a delivery. It could be anytime between now and 6 pm. Grrrrr


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2018)

Aye, speedway site is still there, although developers are battling locals hoping to ram 5 gazillion houses on land that would have been considered barely big enough for 5 forty years ago.


----------



## GM (18 Jun 2018)

Off to the cinema this afternoon to see Hereditary, l like a good horror film. Give the silver card bash, another benefit for us oldie's


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2018)

Delivery has been made. It was a rug that was made in Turkey. Shipped to America, then I bought it and it was shipped to the UK.

Does that mke sense to anyone? And the site I bought it from was supposed to be a British site. . Still from purchase to arrival took less than 5 days and 2 of those were Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2018)

I got back a short time ago, 50 miles into a strong wind was a hard and slow ride.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/24458204


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2018)

This notice was on the door of the Brandon Marsh visitor centre this morning and made smile.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2018)

Had a walk down the village this afternoon to see my doc for a check up. All OK.
Whilst in the village we bumped into the landlord of our local who mentioned that he'd just put a new barrel of Otter Amber on, and that it was absolutely spot on.
Well................it seemed churlish not to.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2018)

I had to have two to make sure he wasn't lying.......


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2018)

Drinking home brewed pilsner.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2018)

Good morning folks.. is see we started well in the football.


----------



## jongooligan (19 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks.. is see we started well in the football.



Almost hate to bring this up but despite having Gareth Bale in the team Wales failed to qualify. Didn't you know? 

Dry & breezy here. I'll get the washing out then out on the bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Almost hate to bring this up but despite having Gareth Bale in the team Wales failed to qualify. Didn't you know?
> 
> Dry & breezy here. I'll get the washing out then out on the bike.




Sarkyl bugger


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2018)

Good morning people, a bit of an adventure for us today and I will be driving down the M5 later.


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2018)

Morning all. Just orf oot for a run.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, a bit of an adventure for us today and I will be driving down the M5 later.


I'll get the kettle on.


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Jun 2018)

2½ weeks into my early retirement and still busy rushing around doing stuff.

Mmmm……….not sure I've got the hang of this.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2018)

Flying Dodo said:


> 2½ weeks into my early retirement and still busy rushing around doing stuff.
> 
> Mmmm……….not sure I've got the hang of this.




You really must try harder you know.


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2018)

3 mile run, very intense 35 minute weight session, tidied up the house while I cooled off, showered, collapsed in my customary heap while I have a Nespresso. Got a good pump going, the pipes are measuring in at 18". Boo yah!

Mesomorphs rule OK!


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2018)

My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings. Look on my works ye mighty and despair!






I might slip on the the budgie smugglers and get oiled up, have a pose.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings. Look on my works ye mighty and despair!
> 
> View attachment 414989
> 
> ...




Please don't. I don't think i could take seeing that.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2018)

Good Morning from Argyll. Grey and windy but warm enough. We are about to hike the hill to Sam’s wind farm to see The Sheiling - this is the reason we are here this week for Saturday’s big event. Although this article mentions a lot of energy firms the whole thing is driven and created by my friend Sam. 

https://www.scottishfield.co.uk/culture/visual-arts/official-unveiling-to-take-place-in-argyll/


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning from Argyll. Grey and windy but warm enough. We are about to hike the hill to Sam’s wind farm to see The Sheiling - this is the reason we are here this week for Saturday’s big event. Although this article mentions a lot of energy firms the whole thing is driven and created by my friend Sam.
> 
> https://www.scottishfield.co.uk/culture/visual-arts/official-unveiling-to-take-place-in-argyll/




I hope it goes well.


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2018)

We're sat outside the victorian cafe on the sea front in Weston Super Mare having lunch and its like a seen from Alfred Hitchcocks The Birds, there must half a dozen starlings watching us, plus sea gulls.


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2018)

They'll be getting ready to crap on my car.


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> We're sat outside the victorian cafe on the sea front in Weston Super Mare having lunch and its like a seen from Alfred Hitchcocks The Birds, there must half a dozen starlings watching us, plus sea gulls.


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5282904, member: 9609"]what sort of cyclist leaves two chips?

[/QUOTE]

Too hard, and I'd had half my Good Ladies Chips as she didn't want them, waste not want not.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2018)

My 20 year old car passed it's MOT


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2018)

Excellent. Saves raping the planet to needlessly build a new one.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning from Argyll. Grey and windy but warm enough. We are about to hike the hill to *Sam’s wind farm* to see The Sheiling - this is the reason we are here this week for Saturday’s big event. Although this article mentions a lot of energy firms* the whole thing is driven *and created *by my friend Sam. *
> 
> https://www.scottishfield.co.uk/culture/visual-arts/official-unveiling-to-take-place-in-argyll/


Not nature!!


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2018)

We're in the pub


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2018)

More chips? What about the chips you wasted at lunch time?


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> More chips? What about the chips you wasted at lunch time?



Nothing wasted tonight, I scoffed the lot, even managed a slice of lemon merange afterwards, and it was effectively a free meal, paid for with my winnings at the club last week


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> We're in the pub
> 
> View attachment 415081


Starter?


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> We're in the pub
> 
> View attachment 415081


She looks really happy about it........


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> She looks really happy about it........



She doesn't like her photo taken.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Starter?



I had breaded mushrooms.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2018)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Weston Super Mare, a bit more exploring this morning then heading home tonight.


----------



## jongooligan (20 Jun 2018)

Up early with a headache, caused by dehydration I think. Mrs. jg on nights so I'll make her breakfast when she gets home then clear off with the dog for the day so she can have some peace and quiet.
No cycling because of the dog but me & a mate have plans for a long walk on Northumberland coast. Probably call in for some Craster kippers and mebbe a crab.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2018)

Good morning chaps. Yet another overcast, wet day in West Wales.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2018)

I've got a hospital appointment that's the highlight of the day


----------



## Paulus (20 Jun 2018)

Morning all, I've been out with the dog for a couple of hours, then came home for breakfast. I found the remains of a Lamb rogan, sag aloo, rice and veg curry from the other nights takeaway in the fridge. That has just gone down a treat. Now off up the shops for a few essentials and a tin of paint. MrsP has plans for me in the next few days. This will entail a stop in the Mitre though for a pint or three.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2018)

Just booked a week in Cornwall, a week in Dorset and a week in Somerset with the caravan.
That's taken care of the end of July and through to mid August.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2018)

We're home, Weston Super Mare coventry two and a quarter hours, 234 miles covered over the two days, 284 miles covered on 25 ltrs of fuel in total.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2018)

Another cack day here.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Another cack day here.


Not bad here and getting brighter. Forecast looking good for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Not bad here and getting brighter. Forecast looking good for the next couple of weeks.




It is supposed to start improving here from tomorrow onwards i think


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2018)

Breezy with sunny intervals, we had a shower as we left Weston-super-Mare but it had finished by the time we got on the M5, we had another shower between Bristol and Tewkesbury but it didn't last long, forecast here is for it to improve from Monday.


----------



## The Jogger (20 Jun 2018)

Left car in for it's first import ITV (spanish MOT) then cycled the Brompton along the coast to Estepona. A cracking morning to escape from Mrs J and cycle. The A7 part was a bit hairy.


----------



## wait4me (20 Jun 2018)

Given up on getting the bike into care so it' s off to France on Friday sans velo. Too windy for a bimble today too busy tomorrow. That means no cycling for 3 weeks aggghhh. To all on here enjoy your rides and I'll be back with you sometime after 8th July


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2018)

Good morning. Well it is brighter thsn it has been for the oast few days here. Nor sure about the warmer bit though.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2018)

Good morning from a bright and breezy Coventry, washings out, washing ups done, its Thursday so I'm of out for a bike ride to Hatton in a bit, I've just got to work out whats best to wear, longs or shorts, its quite cool at the moment but it will warm up later.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2018)

I've got nothing to do, it could be a long day


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've got nothing to do, it could be a long day


It actually is the longest day today.
Days getting shorter from tomorrow.
All downhill from here......soon be Christmas.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> It actually is the longest day today.
> Days getting shorter from tomorrow.
> All downhill from here......soon be Christmas.




Go away.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jun 2018)

Somebody always spoils my day when the mention the C word this early in the year.


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2018)

Phew! Just phew, pass me another Efes please.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> It actually is the longest day today.
> Days getting shorter from tomorrow.
> All downhill from here......soon be Christmas.


Only another 552 to go.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've got nothing to do, it could be a long day


I found something to do I cleaned the car


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I found something to do I cleaned the car


I went for a walk around Whistlandpound reservoir and ended up in the pub......


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2018)

I had a snooze.. Annnnnnd we have


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I found something to do I cleaned the car



I've been out on my bike this morning, when I've showered and got changed I've got the garden to do.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jun 2018)

I went up the road, did my shopping and then had a couple of pints in the local. Watered my runner beans and tomatoes, so a good day all round.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2018)

It is my youngest grandsons prom night tonight. They look very smart. I. Might be a very proud grandmother.


----------



## Drago (21 Jun 2018)

I spent most of the day sweating off my codlings clearing out the loft.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> I spent most of the day sweating off my codlings clearing out the loft.




Def TMI Mr @Drago


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2018)

I kept the sun bed company.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is my youngest grandsons prom night tonight. They look very smart. I. Might be a very proud grandmother.



Superb effort,


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Jun 2018)

Returned home after 13 houra working/commuting to be treated with total indifference...

Wish I was retired!


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2018)

I've had a busy day,  cycle ride this morning, gardening this afternoon and ironing this evening. A  then bed I think.


----------



## pjd57 (21 Jun 2018)

My favourite bike/ lawnmower combination filled most of my day.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Returned home after 13 houra working/commuting to be treated with total indifference...
> 
> Wish I was retired!




Oh dear. Lets hope you can as soon as possible.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2018)

Good morning. Promising to be a very nice day here, but dam cold at the moment. 

Both grandsons are home. 1 had too mch to drink and his brother put him to bed.

They are safe and home, that is the main thing.


----------



## wait4me (22 Jun 2018)

Good morning and it looks like it is. We went to sons for a bbq yesterday evening. It's off to Portsmouth today for ferry tomorrow. There'll be a few bbqs while away but I'm looking forward to those French tarts (hope Mrs W4M does find out)


----------



## wait4me (22 Jun 2018)

That should have been doesN'T


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2018)

Good morning, a bright and sunny start to the day, this morning it the usual down the supermarket getting supplies in, this afternoon we're at a birthday party, one of our friends is 90 today.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jun 2018)

Good morning all. A lovely summers morning here today. I am running a bit late as I went back to sleep when MrsP went to work at 7.15. So going out with the dog now for an hour or so. Orange juice drunk and a clementine eaten. No real plans for today except to get some Pork tenderloin for a pork and three mustard goulash for tea tonight.


----------



## GM (22 Jun 2018)

Good morning. Off to a tai chi lesson this morning, and then carry on with the garden project which magically is getting bigger.


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2018)

Gardening. Under sufferance. That is all.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jun 2018)

Fortunately as there has been no rain for a few weeks the grass is not growing quickly, but I may have to give it a quick once over today. I shall pop into the Mitre for an ale or three later.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2018)

Took doggie for a nice walk around Baggy Point. Chatting to many Grockles along the way.
First day of Summer!
Quick coffee back home, then a stroll down the village for lunch and a cool beer.

Eee, it's just like being on yer 'olidays!


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Took doggie for a nice walk around Baggy Point. Chatting to many Grockles along the way.First day of Summer!
> Quick coffee back home, then a stroll down the village for lunch and a cool beer.
> Eee, it's just like being on yer 'olidays!
> View attachment 415497
> ...


Don't you ever get bored of looking at stunning views like those,.......... dead jealous


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2018)

Stopped for a late beer. i mean a late lunch. I'm sweating like like Hilary Clinton in a smartphone shop.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Stopped for a late beer. i mean a late lunch. I'm sweating like like Hilary Clinton in a smartphone shop.


That bad!!!


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Took doggie for a nice walk around Baggy Point. Chatting to many Grockles along the way.
> *First day of Summer!*
> Quick coffee back home, then a stroll down the village for lunch and a cool beer.
> 
> ...


Miss a day?


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2018)

After 4 pints of this....






..... everything is at one with this world.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Don't you ever get bored of looking at stunning views like those those...........


Nope!


----------



## perplexed (22 Jun 2018)

Not too bad today - Sorted out the car servicing and haggled £160 off. Did a load of laundry and hung it out, cut the grass and the verge.

Now having a doorstep cheese and pickle sandwich.


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2018)

We're just back from the club full of party food and cider, big do a lovely buffet and an amazing cake. Here's our birthday girl and her amazing cake.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> We're just back from the club full of party food and cider, big do a lovely buffet and an amazing cake. Here's our birthday girl and her amazing cake.
> 
> View attachment 415550




She looks like she was having fun. Lovely cake as well.


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> She looks like she was having fun. Lovely cake as well.



It was a lovely do, we were all having fun.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jun 2018)

Now that I have joined the ranks of the persons of a certain age, the last few weeks I have been looking at compare websites, and through changing my house insurance company and tonight changing energy suppliers I have saved myself nearly £900 per year so far.
Tomorrow is the Internet suppliers time. The post office is doing a deal, probably through BT who I am with at the moment which is the same deal but will save me another £ 154 per year. 15 minutes on the Internet saves me £ 1000. I really should have done this sort of thing earlier .


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2018)

I'm pished on home brewed pilsner.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2018)

Paulus said:


> Now that I have joined the ranks of the persons of a certain age, the last few weeks I have been looking at compare websites, and through changing my house insurance company and tonight changing energy suppliers I have saved myself nearly £900 per year so far.
> Tomorrow is the Internet suppliers time. The post office is doing a deal, probably through BT who I am with at the moment which is the same deal but will save me another £ 154 per year. 15 minutes on the Internet saves me £ 1000. I really should have done this sort of thing earlier .




I have been doing the same. I can now get fibre broadband, so i will be going from a massive 2mbs to 8 and possibly 10 on 2nd july. To counteract the extra cost, i have cancelled NOW tv movies at a cost of £10per month.

I changed my house insurers insurers in January and saved £300. I kept the same car insurer as the price was better than any others. I need 4 new tyres soon for my car, and i can get the ones i want at £50 less than my usual make. I also cancelled my sky subscription, saving £720 per year.

I do like to shop around, and i would advise everyone to do the same every year.

Well done on the savings you have made.


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2018)

Currently sitting beside the pool, clear blue sky and I guess about 26c.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2018)

Good morning. Another great day is in store for us today.


----------



## Drago (23 Jun 2018)

Mini D's 7th birthday party today.


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Mini D's 7th birthday party today.



Don't you go eating all the cake. I hope the day is enjoyed by everybody. I have great memories of my kids birthdays and still like to make sure they have good ones.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Mini D's 7th birthday party today.



Happy birthday Mini D have a great day


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jun 2018)

Paulus said:


> Now that I have joined the ranks of the persons of a certain age, the last few weeks I have been looking at compare websites, and through changing my house insurance company and tonight changing energy suppliers I have saved myself nearly £900 per year so far.
> Tomorrow is the Internet suppliers time. The post office is doing a deal, probably through BT who I am with at the moment which is the same deal but will save me another £ 154 per year. 15 minutes on the Internet saves me £ 1000. I really should have done this sort of thing earlier .



Take a look at Saga too - some savings can be made with their 'contacts'.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Mini D's 7th birthday party today.




Happy birthday to Miss D.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jun 2018)

As a happy 'semi'I had a bit of a watershed moment a fortnight back.

On holiday in Anglesey we visited Beaumaris Castle and for the first time ever I took advantage of the Senior over 60's admission rate.

My delight at saving a whopping £1.60 (I think that was the amount, I can't remember exactly - how very appropriate for an ageing related post) was tempered by the very pleasant counter assistant not querying whether or not I was genuinely eligible for the discount.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2018)

The castle they never finished.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> The castle they never finished.



Same old, same old - the fiscal purse was under the cosh and they ran out of money apparently!

Nice place to visit though, we liked it better than Conwy castle just up the road a bit - whilst Conwy was impressive due to its tall turrets (great views) we thought that the info' available at Beaumaris was better.


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2018)

Just had a 30 minutes Zzzzz under the sunshade beside the pool, not had a drink yet today. Saw a bike yesterday.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2018)

Just hacked back three large bushes in the back garden. It's getting hot out there now so I'll give it a rest. Doggie walking later and probably a cliff top walk to get some cooling breeze.


----------



## jongooligan (23 Jun 2018)

Morning all. Been a bit busy lately cycling, hill walking and cricket but got no ambition to do anything today. Probably sit in the sun and read the paper. 
Will have to call into the office next week some time and already not looking forward to it.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Same old, same old - the fiscal purse was under the cosh and they ran out of money apparently!
> 
> Nice place to visit though, we liked it better than Conwy castle just up the road a bit - whilst Conwy was impressive due to its tall turrets (great views) we thought that the info' available at Beaumaris was better.



Yes, i enjoyed exploring the place as well.








Did you visit the Victorian jail whilst you were there?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> Yes, i enjoyed exploring the place as well.
> 
> View attachment 415725
> 
> ...



No - it was shut by the time we got there. It was blistering hot so we toddled off and drank Chardonnay in the sun instead.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2018)

Good afternoon folks. Housework done early. I even pushed the Hoover around a bit. I was off out the door by 10 am.

17 mile bimble done In glorious weather. Hardly any clouds in the sky.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good afternoon folks. Housework done early. I even pushed the Hoover around a bit. I was off out the door by 10 am.
> 
> 17 mile bimble done In glorious weather. Hardly any clouds in the sky.
> View attachment 415727
> ...



I like your bike! Looks like nice riding country too.

I can't ride this weekend and you have made me jealous - I've hurt my knee, thumb and chest in unrelated incidents although the third injury is a mystery as to how it occurred. Cest la vie.


----------



## ruper (23 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Just had a 30 minutes Zzzzz under the sunshade beside the pool, not had a drink yet today. *Saw a bike yesterday.*


Real or imaginary ?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Jun 2018)

Oh well, at least I'm another couple of days closer.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I like your bike! Looks like nice riding country too.
> 
> I can't ride this weekend and you have made me jealous - I've hurt my knee, thumb and chest in unrelated incidents although the third injury is a mystery as to how it occurred. Cest la vie.




Thanks. I love my bike. . Goes anywhere i want it to go.

Sorry to hear about your ills. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks. I love my bike. . Goes anywhere i want it to go.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your ills. I hope you feel better soon



On the upside I was let off cleaning the carpets in the main living bit of the house.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> On the upside I was let off cleaning the carpets in the main living bit of the house.




Lucky thing. Every cloud and all that.


----------



## Drago (23 Jun 2018)

Up very nearly tomorrow to head to Leamington Spa. It's a weird place, full of students up who think they're trendy, and more fixes that you can shake a freebie at. Anyway, I'm manning the SAR stand that the anal festival, so say hi if you're in the area.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2018)

Good morning. Looks like it is going to be another scorchio day today.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Up very nearly tomorrow to head to Leamington Spa. It's a weird place, full of students up who think they're trendy, and more fixes that you can shake a freebie at. Anyway, I'm manning the SAR stand that the *anal festival*, so say hi if you're in the area.


Takes all sorts I guess. Who'd have guessed it of Leam?


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2018)

Good morning, we're looking at visiting the Leamington Spa canal festival for a visit this afternoon, once the family's left, its only a short blast down the A46 from us.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2018)

Walked doggie on the beach and now back home for a coffee before having a stroll down the village for lunch. Pretty ordinary day really.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2018)

When you get sunrises like these at around 4am....


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> When you get sunrises like these at around 4am....
> View attachment 415938
> 
> View attachment 415939


Good God man! What are you doing getting up at that time of the morning?


----------



## Drago (24 Jun 2018)

Blooming hot in Leamington Spa. The place is full of weirdos and students. Ok, just students.

Me old mate @dave r popped by to say hello. The guy is the founder member of my fan club, doncherno  Either that or he's a stalker!

To be honest it wasn't that busy and I don't think we raised much money. Good news is we raised awareness and put a smile on a new kids faces, and I got to spend some time chatting to our training officer about my future training plans, so it wasn't wasted.


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2018)

We thought it was a bit thin on the ground as well, it was lovely to see people being patient and waiting whilst my Good Lady worked her way down the steps to the canal and back up once we had had a look round. This event had come up on my face book page a few weeks ago, which is why we came down for a look round once the family had left.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jun 2018)

I went for a trike ride, the horn packed up and then the rear brake disk started rubbing so adjusted that, got home re-did the brake and found out the horn adjusting screw had come loose so fixed that all ready for tomorrows ride.


----------



## Drago (24 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> We thought it was a bit thin on the ground as well, it was lovely to see people being patient and waiting whilst my Good Lady worked her way down the steps to the canal and back up once we had had a look round. I'm a huge fan of Drago and love to see him wherever he makes a public appearance, which is why we came down for a look round once the family had left.



FTFY 

I was also disappointed that none of the canal signs had been altered to read 'anal'. Even the graffiti artists of Leamington Spa can't be arsed.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2018)

Good evening chaps. Another 18 mile bimble in the bag for me. I was out by 10 am again. I will have to make sure i am out early/ish for the rest of the week, as the weather is going to get hotter and hotter.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Good God man! What are you doing getting up at that time of the morning?


Never said anything about getting "up at that time of the morning".


----------



## perplexed (24 Jun 2018)

Bit more pruning this morning, chopped up some more small branches to be next year's kindling for the woodburner. Popped up to the local shop (emergency butter run). 
Had a disgracefully large sandwich and watched sport on telly for a bit. 

Back to the grindstone at stupid o'clock in the morning for my 2 days next week


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> FTFY
> 
> I was also disappointed that none of the canal signs had been altered to read 'anal'. Even the graffiti artists of Leamington Spa can't be arsed.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jun 2018)

I'm tired  I think shower and bed it was I need.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Jun 2018)

In Glasgow today for daughter's graduation. She's been at uni for 5 years and is doing another year of teacher training. She'll never pay off the student loans and I can't retire properly until she's finished her studies. 
Kelvingrove gallery yesterday pretending I wanted to see Dali's crucifixion but secretly it was to see the Spitfire hanging from the ceiling like a big kids model kit.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2018)

Good morning chaps. . No idea what i will be doing today, but i may get out for a bimble. If i do, it will be early though because of the heat.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2018)

Good morning, boiled eggs and soldiers eaten for breakfast, the garden has been watered and the washing machine is on, so now i'm off for a couple of hours walk with the dog before it gets too warm for her.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2018)

I am getting ready to go off for a bimble. Have fun folks.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2018)

Off to Mountain Whorehouse this morning to get Mrs D some new sandals.


----------



## SteveF (25 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Off to Mountain *Whorehouse* this morning to get Mrs D some new sandals.



Stiletto ones?..


----------



## Venod (25 Jun 2018)

Not been on the bike much in the past week decided to strip the Van Nic completely as its never been in bits since I built it and was in need of a bit of TLC, ordered some new chainrings 36/46 as I like this combination on the CX bike and 46/11 is still a bigger gear than 52/13 that was top as a youngster.
Just had a weekend in Liverpool with some good friends, stayed at The Adelphi (as featured in the documentary in the 90's) its past its best now and could do with refurbishment but we have stayed in worse places and it was very busy so I guess while people are using it they don't see the need to spend any money on it.
We did a lovely walk on Saturday from West Kirby to New Brighton along the coast, parts of it were also a cycle path, a group passed us from behind and about 100 yards in front of us one of them must have clipped the high kerb with a pedal, she landed on the sloping bit going towards the sea, she was OK just shook up, I didn't even see ant blood, they passed us again a short while later, so she recovered quickly
Plenty of nice pubs visited and far too much beer consumed.
Of out on the CX soon for some mostly traffic free riding in the sun.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2018)

SteveF said:


> Stiletto ones?..




Would they suit him? I bet they would pinch a bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2018)

Just back from a 16 mile bimble. Very very hot here.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2018)

Sat on the patio outside the cafe in the Barby Garden Centre, I've had a lovely ride down, 32 miles in the sun. Not too hot or too breezy, and the lanes were quiet


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2018)

Got back about half an hour ago, 63 enjoyable miles in the sunshine, a cracking morning out on the bike.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> Got back about half an hour ago, 63 enjoyable miles in the sunshine, a cracking morning out on the bike.


WoW .......if I was cycling 63 miles I'd be still out there with an over night stop


----------



## Lee_M (25 Jun 2018)

1 mile walk to the hospital for my latest consultant appointment which turned into a 5 mile walk into southend and back, very nice day not spoilt by all the primary school groups on the beach, thousands of the little hi viz wearing buggers.

When did going to the beach become a lesson?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2018)

Lee_M said:


> 1 mile walk to the hospital for my latest consultant appointment which turned into a 5 mile walk into southend and back, very nice day not spoilt by all the primary school groups on the beach, thousands of the little hi viz wearing buggers.
> 
> When did going to the beach become a lesson?




What a party pooper.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2018)

numbnuts said:


> WoW .......if I was cycling 63 miles I'd be still out there with an over night stop



I can't ride as fast as I used to, riding time this morning was 4 hours 25 and my average was a smidge over 14mph, go back about twenty years and that average would have been close to 17 mph, and its harder work now as well. I've got two friends who are in their 70's and I can't keep up with either of them, they're usually averaging around 17.5 mph.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2018)

Lee_M said:


> 1 mile walk to the hospital for my latest consultant appointment which turned into a 5 mile walk into southend and back, very nice day not spoilt by all the primary school groups on the beach, thousands of the little hi viz wearing buggers.
> 
> When did going to the beach become a lesson?



We saw a school party on the beach at Weston Super mare last week, kids trying to eat their sandwiches and teachers trying to keep the sea gulls at bay.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Jun 2018)

I read all your posts with envy... Mrs A_T retires at the end of the year so I'm on a wind-down to take on less work and build up my spare time!


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2018)

Archie_tect said:


> I read all your posts with envy... Mrs A_T retires at the end of the year so I'm on a wind-down to take on less work and build up my spare time!



Spare time is something I'm often short of.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Jun 2018)

True, I've been warned about that- should've said less paid work!!


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> I can't ride as fast as I used to, riding time this morning was 4 hours 25 and my average was a smidge over 14mph, go back about twenty years and that average would have been close to 17 mph, and its harder work now as well. I've got two friends who are in their 70's and I can't keep up with either of them, they're usually averaging around 17.5 mph.


I take my helmet off to you Sir, I've never been fast on my bike.


----------



## Drago (25 Jun 2018)

Finished in the garden. Unfortunately, there has been a terrible accident. In order to avoid sunburn on my smooth, shiny scalp I've been wearing a baseball cap. alas, where the adjuster fastens at the back I now have a neat-semi circular sun tan. Gggrrr.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2018)

Archie_tect said:


> True, I've been warned about that- should've said less paid work!!




Once my mother retired she always said she didn't know how she ever had found enough time to go to work. .

I always manage to find time to do sod all.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I take my helmet off to you Sir, I've never been fast on my bike.


Extra rolling resistance due to third wheel slowing you down.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Extra rolling resistance due to third wheel slowing you down.


No even on my bike


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Finished in the garden. Unfortunately, there has been a terrible accident. In order to avoid sunburn on my smooth, shiny scalp I've been wearing a baseball cap. alas, where the adjuster fastens at the back I now have a neat-semi circular sun tan. Gggrrr.


I think we need to see photos  or it didn't happen


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Once my mother retired she always said she didn't know how she ever had found enough time to go to work. .
> 
> I always manage to find time to do sod all.



A friend of mine who retired many years ago said exactly the same thing. It was strange, two friends retired at the same time, one didn't have enough hours in the day, the other one quickly got bored and went back to work, he's in his eighties now and still works part time in a local bike shop.


----------



## Drago (25 Jun 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I think we need to see photos  or it didn't happen



I'll ask Mrs D when she gets in.


----------



## perplexed (25 Jun 2018)

Tired after being up at 0415, working in 28 degrees and getting home 2 hours after I should have done... Thank Hestia I've just got one more to do this week...


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2018)

perplexed said:


> Tired after being up at 0415, working in 28 degrees and getting home 2 hours after I should have done... Thank Hestia I've just got one more to do this week...




Well done.


----------



## perplexed (25 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done.



Ta... Serves as a bloody good reminder, if one were needed, of why I've gone part time.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2018)

perplexed said:


> Tired after* being up at 0415,* working in 28 degrees and getting home 2 hours after I should have done... Thank Hestia I've just got one more to do this week...


You had a lie-in then!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> I'll ask Mrs D when she gets in.


Didn't you get the CAT S60, with thermal camera?


----------



## Drago (25 Jun 2018)

Nah, the B25. Mrs D can't see it, but then she is partially sighted. I can't see it either, but then it is on the lead of my noggin. Twas George and Mildred next too who noticed it when I was chatting to them over the fence and removed my Bundeswehr flectarn camp cap to wipe my sweaty brow.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2018)

Good morning chaps. . Another beautiful day is in store for us i think.


----------



## Drago (26 Jun 2018)

Brought here. Off out for a run in a min before it gets too warm.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2018)

Gentle ride out this morning before it gets too warm.


----------



## Drago (26 Jun 2018)

Holy Mary Mother of Trump! That's chuffing warm! Cut the run short at 2.2 miles, as I was gwnuinely conderned about overheating the dog and I could hardly see for the sweat in my eyes. It was like breathing through a sailors Y fronts.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2018)

Afternoon, goodness me. It is mucho scorchio here today. I am hiding inside where it is cooler. Too hot outside for me.


----------



## GM (26 Jun 2018)

Just back from the dentist, nice clean nashers and £74 poorer. Got to look after them, I've had them a long while!


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2018)

I've got a small grass hopper sunbathing on my bay window.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2018)

Just got back from a leisurely 20 miles - blimey it's hot!


----------



## AlanW (26 Jun 2018)

Just had the numbers from my pension man, and much to his and equally so my surprise, early retirement is an option.  That said, ideally he said that I could do with earning £10k a year till my state pension kicks in, so six years. Not a necessity, but it would leave my pot alone if I did.

Just need to decide if its what I want to do (oh yes!) and when now I guess?


----------



## Drago (26 Jun 2018)

GM said:


> Just back from the dentist, nice clean nashers and £74 poorer. Got to look after them, I've had them a long while!



I'd have done it for £20, and given you the remained of the jar of Tippex so you can do touch ups between visits.


----------



## GM (26 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> I'd have done it for £20, and given you the remained of the jar of Tippex so you can do touch ups between visits.




Now you tell me!


----------



## GM (26 Jun 2018)

35 degrees in the garden, lovin' it.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2018)

GM said:


> 35 degrees in the garden, lovin' it.
> 
> View attachment 416426


Same here.
Going to take doggie for a short walk/swim along the River Caen in the village, then we're having a light meal and a couple of pints at my local. Too hot to mess about in the kitchen tonight!


----------



## GM (26 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Same here.
> Going to take doggie for a short walk/swim along the River Caen in the village, then we're having a light meal and a couple of pints at my local. Too hot to mess about in the kitchen tonight!




Sounds like a good idea. It's a bit too hot for our mutt, he's flaked out in the shower room where it's nice and cool. We took him out earlier this morning for a run over the park.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2018)

28 deg in my house. I am melting.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jun 2018)

I have had to get the cooling machine down from the attic. It is a natty little thing but works really well.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> 28 deg in my house. I am melting.


Just take all your clothes off you'll feel a lot cooler


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Just take all your clothes off you'll feel a lot cooler


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2018)

I had to have a cooling beer, or three.......


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2018)

A bit cooler this morning. My morning run should be a bit less painful.


----------



## perplexed (27 Jun 2018)

Morning all...

Been awake since 0415 as I've been programmed to get up early for work over the past couple of days.

Gave up on any idea of sleep by about 0500, so got up. Anyway, I've had me toast and am on the second mug of coffee. Two loads of laundry are done and are on the line outside.

After 'rush hour', I'm off to take the car for its service, then gonna jump on the train and into Sheffield for a couple of hours. There's a very good branch of Waterstones in the city and I plan to spend a disgracefully large amount of time in there looking at books.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2018)

Good morning chaps. It is going to be another scorchio day here. I do not do well in this heat, so i may well hide inside again. If it was 4 or 5 deg cooler i would be OK.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2018)

Going to cut the lawns first thing (10am) before it gets too warm, then off to Lee Bay for a swim. I only go in the sea about once a year and only if its getting on for 80°. Should have had a dip yesterday really as it was steaming.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jun 2018)

Morning all, the dog has been out for the usual couple of hours and an egg and bacon sandwich cooked and consumed for breakfast. I have an appointment for the three monthly service at the chiropractor at 11, so after that it will be a little bit of shopping ,I have been given a list from MissP for some supposed essentials. That will give me a chance for an hour cycle ride and then an hour in the pub.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jun 2018)

A quick weather check---The clouds have suddenly disappeared and the sun has come out yet again.


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2018)

Been for a run, showered, tidied up, cleaned the car, and just got back inside with a Nespresso as the sun is emerging. Seem to have caught the sun - it try to cover up, but I'm like a piece of wrinkly mahogany, all dark and aged. Hell, I look like a 23 year old Australian!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Been for a run, showered, tidied up, cleaned the car, and just got back inside with a Nespresso as the sun is emerging. Seem to have caught the sun - it try to cover up, but I'm like a piece of wrinkly mahogany, all dark and aged. Hell, I look like a 23 year old Australian!




Ewwww.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2018)

I have turned my air conditioner on. It is hotter here than it has ever been, but in my kitchen it is 15 deg and it is blowing the cool air all over my house. Sheer bliss, and the best bit of all is that it only uses 50 watts of power.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2018)

Lawns cut, weeds sprayed around our (private) road. That should be good for a couple of weeks now.
Off to Lee Bay at lunchtime, quick dip in the sea, then a lunch at the Grampus Inn.
Getting stuff ready for our next caravan foray - off tomorrow to Seaton for the cycling festival. Forecast looking good for next week.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jun 2018)

I've just had breakfast brunch


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2018)

I've just had a 'light lunch' at the Grampus after a quick dip at Lee Bay. Still a bit chilly in the water!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2018)

Hello All!

Ride of the Melting Tarmac today. Temperature hit 34-35C in the lanes round Southport - we abandoned the usual Wednesday plan of hill - which was more than expected. 

Tractors and HGVs for the vegetable industry have stripped the grit from the road surface. Without any exaggeration the same vehicles are causing the tarmac to soften and melt.


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2018)

Yep, and all the surface dressing chipping become a nice abrasive to grind away that the surface below.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have turned my air conditioner on. It is hotter here than it has ever been, but in my kitchen it is 15 deg and it is blowing the cool air all over my house. Sheer bliss, and the best bit of all is that it only uses 50 watts of power.



18C in our little stone cottage


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all,* the dog has been out for the usual couple of hours and an egg and bacon sandwich cooked and consumed for breakfast.* I have an appointment for the three monthly service at the chiropractor at 11, so after that it will be a little bit of shopping ,I have been given a list from MissP for some supposed essentials. That will give me a chance for an hour cycle ride and then an hour in the pub.


Clever dog. Hope it didn't let you make your own having got its own.


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2018)

Full of KFC . Fortunately, there's no sign of the beer shortage hitting Sossity Drago.


----------



## perplexed (27 Jun 2018)

Couple of slices of rather nice crusty bread as toasted soldiers with a couple of soft boiled eggs for tea. Didn't fancy anything else.

Sat slobbing at home with the fan on oscillate. Going to have an evening of high intensity nowt!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2018)

Good morning folks. Another hot day today for us all. Not going anywhere today.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Another hot day today for us all. Not going anywhere today.


I am.
Hitching up about 10am and towing down to Seaton. Well, actually, the site is just outside Branscombe; should be there and all set up by lunchtime.


----------



## perplexed (28 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> I am.
> Hitching up about 10am and towing down to Seaton. Well, actually, the site is just outside Branscombe; should be there and all set up by lunchtime.



We had a week down Dorset way a few months ago - We self-catered in a tiny village near Beaminster. We really enjoyed it. One of the most enjoyable things was just to walk along the sea paths & beaches ('cos they were quiet, being February) in various places including Seaton.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> I am.
> Hitching up about 10am and towing down to Seaton. Well, actually, the site is just outside Branscombe; should be there and all set up by lunchtime.




Good for you. Make the most of it if you can. I hope you enjoy yourself


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good for you. Make the most of it if you can. I hope you enjoy yourself


It'll be tough, but I'll do my best......


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> It'll be tough, but I'll do my best......




I am sure you will, and of course you will be forced into 1 or 3 pubs i have no doubt.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2018)

Just back from my run, letting my pulse return to normal before tackling the housework.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am sure you will, and of course you will be forced into 1 or 3 pubs i have no doubt.


Purely for research purposes........


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Purely for research purposes........




Naturally.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2018)

Run completed, house tidied, now for a nice quiet Thursday, or "day 4 of the hostage siege" as it's known by the workies.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2018)

Got dragged into the Fountain Head in Branscombe for lunch.
The ' Summa That' went down rather well with a cheese & onion sarnie with chips.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Jun 2018)

Just got back today from my "retirement"holiday to grenada in the Caribbean.
Lovely beaches,nice people and very hot.
Put a little bit of weight on from drinking all the nice cocktails so need to get back on the bike.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2018)

A nice few hours walking by the river Lee at Broxbourne and a lunch in the Crown.
My runner beans are coming on a treat because of the warm weather .


----------



## screenman (28 Jun 2018)

Following an emergency MRI in a Turkish hospital and 3 days laying flat on a bed with a herniated disc I am not looking forward to the next 12 hours which hopefully will see us back home.


----------



## roadrash (28 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Following an emergency MRI in a Turkish hospital and 3 days laying flat on a bed with a herniated disc I am not looking forward to the next 12 hours which hopefully will see us back home.



you have my sympathys, good luck getting home


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Following an emergency MRI in a Turkish hospital and 3 days laying flat on a bed with a herniated disc I am not looking forward to the next 12 hours which hopefully will see us back home.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2018)

I extended my Hatton ride this morning, 61 miles in the sun, a bit breezy, cool at first, but another excellent morning out on the bike.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Following an emergency MRI in a Turkish hospital and 3 days laying flat on a bed with a herniated disc I am not looking forward to the next 12 hours which hopefully will see us back home.


Good luck


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Following an emergency MRI in a Turkish hospital and 3 days laying flat on a bed with a herniated disc I am not looking forward to the next 12 hours which hopefully will see us back home.




Doesn't sound good at all. Good luck getting back home.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Following an emergency MRI in a Turkish hospital and 3 days laying flat on a bed with a herniated disc I am not looking forward to the next 12 hours which hopefully will see us back home.


Thought you'd been quiet!
GWS.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Following an emergency MRI in a Turkish hospital and 3 days laying flat on a bed with a herniated disc I am not looking forward to the next 12 hours which hopefully will see us back home.


Good luck, hoping for a soft landing.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Following an emergency MRI in a Turkish hospital and 3 days laying flat on a bed with a herniated disc I am not looking forward to the next 12 hours which hopefully will see us back home.



All the very best with this. Air ambulance?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Following an emergency MRI in a Turkish hospital and 3 days laying flat on a bed with a herniated disc I am not looking forward to the next 12 hours which hopefully will see us back home.


Hope you get it sorted mate.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2018)

Well we’ve been on holiday. Excellent had a great time and only gained 2lbs..........lost plenty of ££££££ 

Today Ironed 3 loads of washing and cleaned house from top to bottom ..........Mrs P hemmed a dress and watched tennis.

Just been outside for the first time since 8.00. It’s 35.2C in our garden. Washing is drying quickly.

Tomorrow I will be 

DISASTER STRIKES!!!! Mrs P has just returned from feeding our neighbour and great friend’s gold fish. This gold fish is so old it’s white. It’s 31 years old........and currently laying on the bottom of the tank. We’ve changed half the water in the hope it’s just got heat stroke.

Please Lord let it live another 48 hours.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2018)

Got a day tomorrow SAR training. 1100ish to 2200ish. North of Coleshill, west mids if anyone wants to come and watch.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2018)

The Eagle has landed.


----------



## perplexed (28 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Following an emergency MRI in a Turkish hospital and 3 days laying flat on a bed with a herniated disc I am not looking forward to the next 12 hours which hopefully will see us back home.



Doesn't sound like much of a Delight...*




*sorry for the crap joke, hope you get home safe and well screenman...


----------



## perplexed (28 Jun 2018)

Tomorrow will mostly be spent waiting in for a delivery, which is scheduled between 0700 and 1900.


Which means of course it will turn up at either:

a) the minute I put the first forkful of my tea in my gob, or


b) at 1856


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2018)

Blimey Screenie, thats bad ju ju. T'is why I avoid hick countries these days. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 416764
> 
> The Eagle has landed.


Not Aquarius?


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2018)

Well fish update. Mrs P went round again but no significant improvement. 

Apparently the neighbours are due home tonight*** and have duly arrived. I’m relieved they will have some time with the fish and we won’t have to sit up with it all night. 

*** should have checked the village spreadsheet - we’ve been on hens, plants, green house, cats (two) and fish feeding duty in recent weeks. It’s a relief our younger neighbours don’t leave their kids behind


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Well fish update. Mrs P went round again but no significant improvement.
> 
> Apparently the neighbours are due home tonight*** and have duly arrived. I’m relieved they will have some time with the fish and we won’t have to sit up with it all night.
> 
> *** should have checked the village spreadsheet - we’ve been on hens, plants, green house, cats (two) and fish feeding duty in recent weeks. It’s a relief our younger neighbours don’t leave their kids behind




A prime example and reason for declining looking after other peoples beloved pets.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not Aquarius?




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kjxSCAalsBE


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Well fish update. Mrs P went round again but no significant improvement.
> 
> Apparently the neighbours are due home tonight*** and have duly arrived. I’m relieved they will have some time with the fish and we won’t have to sit up with it all night.
> 
> *** should have checked the village spreadsheet - we’ve been on hens, plants, green house, cats (two) and fish feeding duty in recent weeks. It’s a relief our younger neighbours don’t leave their kids behind


Swim bladder.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> A prime example and reason for declining looking after other peoples beloved pets.



Yes, we made that mistake a few years ago with a friends dog, I'm not a dog person, I would have said no but by the time I was told the deal had been done.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2018)

Did the dog have a problem with his swim bladder?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Swim bladder.



Does this mean it has a chance?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> Yes, we made that mistake a few years ago with a friends dog, I'm not a dog person, I would have said no but by the time I was told the deal had been done.



The neighbours whose fish is dying on our watch we’re feeding another neighbour’s cat last summer. 

They had to ring and say the cat’s ill and the vet recommends putting her to sleep.


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2018)

Off out for a run in a min, then an early lunch, then off out to Coleshill for 10 hours SAR training.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Did the dog have a problem with his swim bladder?




Maybe it was a dogfish.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2018)

Good morning. Another glorious day here. Perfect conditions at the moment. I do hope it is cooler here today, but i am not holding out much hope.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jun 2018)

Off down to Sidmouth this morning.
I thought I'd packed all my stuff for the week. Turns out that I forgot to pack any trousers! So used to wearing shorts for the past few weeks that it completely slipped my mind. Mountain Whorehouse here we come!


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> The neighbours whose fish is dying on our watch we’re feeding another neighbour’s cat last summer.
> 
> They had to ring and say the cat’s ill and the vet recommends putting her to sleep.



I remember a school Guinea pig from years ago, we had it for the school summer holidays and it cost me ten quid in vets fee's.


----------



## screenman (29 Jun 2018)

Just woke up. I am extremely pleased to be back in my own home.


----------



## screenman (29 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> All the very best with this. Air ambulance?



Normal service with wheelchair each end. Must admit to a pang of guilt being pushed to the front of every queue, the one at East Midlands was or would have been 90 minutes long.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jun 2018)

Morning all, dog walked, porridge eaten and now I am getting ready for a 30 mile ride out to Hertford and back around the lanes via Essendon, Bayford, Newgate street and Northaw. Might get a tad warm so factor 50 will be applied.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Just woke up. I am extremely pleased to be back in my own home.



Welcome back


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Just woke up. I am extremely pleased to be back in my own home.




Glad your'e back safe.


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2018)

Aye, welcome back to Blighty. You need to retire and spend the next 40 years recuperating


----------



## perplexed (29 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> Aye, welcome back to Blighty. You need to retire and spend the next 40 years recuperating



No chance, he's got 4,000 ltrs of water to pump out of his cellar...


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Well we’ve been on holiday. Excellent had a great time and only gained 2lbs..........lost plenty of ££££££
> 
> Today Ironed 3 loads of washing and cleaned house from top to bottom ..........Mrs P hemmed a dress and watched tennis.
> 
> ...



Couldn't you find another 31 year old white goldfish and swap it over


----------



## GM (29 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Just woke up. I am extremely pleased to be back in my own home.




Ouch! what happened? GWS


----------



## GM (29 Jun 2018)

Mrs GM did her good deed for the day yesterday. The evening before she took the dog over the park for a walk and run, when she found a wallet on a bench. After a bit of detective work she managed to contact the owner, he was over the moon when he collected it yesterday morning so much so he gave her a box of Mr Kipling's cakes


----------



## perplexed (29 Jun 2018)

Our new fridge/freezer has been delivered.

Looks the mutt's nuts, but I had to do some work. I took the door handles off the wooden door to the porch.

This was insufficient, so I had to take the whole bally door off!

I've now going to put the whole lot back together before I can play with the new fridge...


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2018)

I am having fibre broadband. The new hub arrived today. We plugged it in and put the password into my tablet. Things always work better when you put the right password in. . Now sorted and all well. The fibre internet should be activated sometime on Monday.


----------



## perplexed (29 Jun 2018)

GM said:


> Mrs GM did her good deed for the day yesterday. The evening before she took the dog over the park for a walk and run, when she found a wallet on a bench. After a bit of detective work she managed to contact the owner, he was over the moon when he collected it yesterday morning so much so he gave her a box of Mr Kipling's cakes



Bravo! (Or is it Brava?) Either way, good karma...


----------



## perplexed (29 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am having fibre broadband. The new hub arrived today. We plugged it in and put the password into my tablet. Things always work better when you put the right password in. . Now sorted and all well. The fibre internet should be activated sometime on Monday.



You'll get my 'like' sometime tomorrow I guess ...


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2018)

Fish died. 

Neighbours have informed us it was behaving strangely before they went away. Apparently it kept lying on the bottom and not moving much.

Thanks guys.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2018)

perplexed said:


> You'll get my 'like' sometime tomorrow I guess ...




Yay. I got it.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Fish died.
> 
> Neighbours have informed us it was behaving strangely before they went away. Apparently it kept laying on the bottom and not moving much.
> 
> Thanks guys.




Phew. Thank god they noticed it's odd behavior. It wasn't your fault it died.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2018)

I’m just having a quiet sit down after a 65 mile ride - hot! Drank 6 litres of water. I digress.

My wife is half Italian, half Ukrainian (or Polish) depending on where her father happened to be living.

So we are watching Caroline Wozniacki (Polish by birth) who is coached by her father Piotr Wozniacki (Polish). The female commentator is ABSOLUTELY adamant there is no “W” in Polish. 

Clearly my wife spelt her name incorrectly for the last 62 years.


----------



## roadrash (29 Jun 2018)

@screenman whats the outlook, re the herniated disc, anyone with disc problems has my utmost sympathy, as I found they can be horrible and lead to long term problems if left untreated too long.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jun 2018)

A nice ride today, 35 miles, but not to Hertford, my friend changed his mind, so we went the long way round to St Albans for coffee and back. a couple of beers in the Mitre and home. traffic chaos in Barnet as a water main has burst at the top of the hill by the church. A big hole in the road, 3 way temporary traffic lights and many drivers with bad tempers. My friend and i sailed down the middle of the road and got to the front of the queue no doubt adding to the drivers anger.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2018)

Radwanska spells her name incorrectly as well. Gotta love some Brits - shout loud enough and those foreigners will understand, eventually. 

I suppose I could change mine to Victor.......


----------



## screenman (29 Jun 2018)

roadrash said:


> @screenman whats the outlook, re the herniated disc, anyone with disc problems has my utmost sympathy, as I found they can be horrible and lead to long term problems if left untreated too long.



Just been to the doc, he suggested some stronger painkiller if needed and physio. I hope that as I am feeling some improvement day on day that I have not done too much damage. Lack of sensation ( pins and needles) is not much fun and the leg giving way on its own accord has got beyond a joke.

That all said I have made a few people smile today, so the day has not been wasted.


----------



## roadrash (29 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Lack of sensation ( pins and needles) is not much fun and the leg giving way on its own accord has got beyond a joke.



I can certainly agree with you there , trapped nerves are no fun, if as you say the symptoms are getting easier then that suggests the swelling/inflammation is going down and releasing pressure on the nerves , no doubt you will have been told that the wall of the disc, once herniated will now always be weak and prone to happening again . take care and I hope you recover well


----------



## GM (29 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I’m just having a quiet sit down after a 65 mile ride - hot! Drank 6 litres of water. I digress.
> 
> My wife is half Italian, half Ukrainian (or Polish) depending on where her father happened to be living.
> 
> ...





My wife tells me that she's the one that got dumped by Rory Mcilroy


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2018)

^^


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2018)

Ooh. Looks like i am first today. Morning folks. Another hot day today methinks.

My new smart hub from BT arrived yesterday and is up and running. Now all i have to do is wait until monday when fibre broadband is supposed to be activated. Hoorah. Anything will be better than 2mbs.  . Oh the joys of living in the sticks.


----------



## screenman (30 Jun 2018)

Lovely day out there but it looks like I will be stuck inside all day.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> Lovely day out there but it looks like I will be stuck inside all day.




Ugh.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2018)

Wall to wall sunshine. I day of many small jobs around the house, garden and allotment for me.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2018)

Off down to Seaton this morning to see the Velo Vintage meeting and ride out. It's the first day of the Seaton Cycling Festival. Crit racing tomorrow.
Superb weather for it!


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2018)

Thumping headache. Think I let myself get dehydrated yesterday. Will take is easy today.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2018)

Sat outside the mini golf cafe at the Stratford River Festival sat in the sun, having a tea and cake.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2018)

I am sat inside doing bugger all.


----------



## roadrash (30 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am sat inside doing bugger all.



I too am sat inside but im doing less than bugger all


----------



## GM (30 Jun 2018)

Well I've had great fun in the garden this morning. Yesterday I bought a weed burner, and now we have a weed free garden. Can't wait for them to grow back so I can have more fun


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2018)

Beautiful day for it.


----------



## GM (30 Jun 2018)

^ 
I like that trike with the union jack, I'd quite like to have a trike.

BTW you're doing well on the penny farthing


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2018)

GM said:


> Well I've had great fun in the garden this morning. Yesterday I bought a weed burner, and now we have a weed free garden. Can't wait for them to grow back so I can have more fun




Is that like one of those wand/stick like things? We had one, but it didn't work very well.

I have to send Mr WD out to dig and bash the weeds.


----------



## screenman (30 Jun 2018)

I am laying on the bed, bored silly. I am not designed for laying about doing very little.


----------



## GM (30 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Is that like one of those wand/stick like things? We had one, but it didn't work very well.
> 
> I have to send Mr WD out to dig and bash the weeds.




Yes that's the one...


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2018)

GM said:


> Yes that's the one...
> 
> View attachment 417007




I think we need a flame thrower.


----------



## roadrash (30 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Beautiful day for it.
> 
> View attachment 417003
> View attachment 417004



The guy on the penny farthing looks like suggs from madness


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Jun 2018)

First ride since doing nothing on my hols except eat and drink.Initially it felt like i had nether ridden a bike before and i got cramp halfway through but felt better as the ride went on.
Anyway managed 34 miles so not too bad.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2018)

We have our very own Peter Rabbit on the allotment - bastard. 

Not only am I having to tackle the flying black bastards I’m now dealing with the furry brown four legged ones.

Currently it’s flying black bastards 1 - 0 Paul. My netting on the gooseberries will soon sort that out.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2018)

PaulSB said:


> We have our very own Peter Rabbit on the allotment - bastard.
> 
> Not only am I having to tackle the flying black bastards I’m now dealing with the furry brown four legged ones.
> 
> Currently it’s flying black bastards 1 - 0 Paul. My netting on the gooseberries will soon sort that out.




I have an orchard with cherry trees, cooking apples, eating apples, goosberry bushes, raspberry bushes, blackcurrant bushes. The bloody birds have a field day eating everything.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2018)

We got back from Stratford On Avon about an hour ago, the place was heaving. Some of the pedestrian bridges across the river had come to a stop, too many people on them. As we were leaving we could see the cars queueing to get in the town, they were queueing right up onto the A46, we used the park and ride, a quid to park the car and we used our bus passes. Now chilling in the back garden with my tablet and the paper.


----------



## perplexed (30 Jun 2018)

We've been to York today. Top tip for visiting York is to be somewhere else away from the city centre after about 1500 on Saturdays.

Large groups of the rowdier hen/stag parties start to appear and there is a definite shift in the atmosphere. Saw the street wardens literally running from one incident to the next. Not pleasant. 

Good day was had, but there's a definite time to go.


----------



## screenman (1 Jul 2018)

Morning all, the back is feeling slightly easier this morning, in fact I have not had to reach for the painkillers yet, hopefully a good sign that things are on the mend.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Morning all, the back is feeling slightly easier this morning, in fact I have not had to reach for the painkillers yet, hopefully a good sign that things are on the mend.




Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better .


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2018)

Good morning folks. Another beauiful day is in store for us. I hope you don't get caught in the downpours.


----------



## screenman (1 Jul 2018)

Currently laying in sitting up in bed looking out across the fields, and eating freshly made scones for brekkie.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (1 Jul 2018)

Going up to london today to see my baby grandson.He was born eleven weeks premature in February and is still in hospital with a few complications.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Another beauiful day is in store for us. I hope you don't get caught in the downpours.



We could do with a few showers here, our garden is parched and our rainwater butt is empty.


----------



## perplexed (1 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Currently laying in sitting up in bed looking out across the fields, and eating freshly made scones for brekkie.



You've officially now achieved Nirvana...


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> We could do with a few showers here, our garden is parched and our rainwater butt is empty.


Just started raining very lightly here. None of the forecasts mentioned it for this time of the day - they were all saying that it might rain after lunchtime.
I give up on them!


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2018)

Having a few internet problems on this caravan site and my phone signal is a bit flakey. Frustrations of the modern world, eh? Never had those problems in the 1960s!


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2018)

Don't feel good. I'm allergic to nuts and I think I've inadvertently had contact, or contact with someone who's eaten them. Hands and face slightly puffed, itching like crazy. I'm breathing ok though, so anti histamines and rest while Mrs D keeps an eye on me.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Don't feel good. I'm allergic to nuts and I think I've inadvertently had contact, or contact with someone who's eaten them. Hands and face slightly puffed, itching like crazy. I'm breathing ok though, so anti histamines and rest while Mrs D keeps an eye on me.


Good job it's not beer


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2018)

Scorchio again today. I decided not to go riding. The guys are doing a 100 miles and 6000 feet on a great route to Malham so I’m a touch envious. Friday I did 65 avg 17mph and felt poorly afterwards and think it’s the heat. I know my lot aren’t sensible enough to back off the speed in these temperatures!!

Allotment time and some general gardening today.


----------



## GM (1 Jul 2018)

Very sensible @PaulSB. I've just got back from a swift 35 miler and it's getting very hot, could have gone a bit longer but SWMBO wants to go shopping. No point in over doing it.


----------



## GM (1 Jul 2018)

@Drago take it easy!


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Don't feel good. I'm allergic to nuts and I think I've inadvertently had contact, or contact with someone who's eaten them. Hands and face slightly puffed, itching like crazy. I'm breathing ok though, so anti histamines and rest while Mrs D keeps an eye on me.


Sounds like you need some medicinal beer.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2018)

I hope you feel better soon Mr @Drago 

I am sitting inside. Another scorcher of a day here, and i don't do well in the heat. I tend to feel quite queasy.


----------



## Biker Joe (1 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Don't feel good. I'm allergic to nuts and I think I've inadvertently had contact, or contact with someone who's eaten them. Hands and face slightly puffed, itching like crazy. I'm breathing ok though, so anti histamines and rest while Mrs D keeps an eye on me.


I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2018)

Exciting news. My new super duper fibre broadband will be up and running sometime tomorrow. Woooohoooo. I am easily pleased.


----------



## screenman (1 Jul 2018)

I am getting bored.


Drago said:


> Don't feel good. I'm allergic to nuts and I think I've inadvertently had contact, or contact with someone who's eaten them. Hands and face slightly puffed, itching like crazy. I'm breathing ok though, so anti histamines and rest while Mrs D keeps an eye on me.



You take it easy old timer, hoping you a speedy recovery.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just started raining very lightly here. None of the forecasts mentioned it for this time of the day - they were all saying that it might rain after lunchtime.
> I give up on them!


Ahem!!


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Don't feel good. I'm allergic to nuts and I think I've inadvertently had contact, or contact with someone who's eaten them. Hands and face slightly puffed, itching like crazy. I'm breathing ok though, so anti histamines and rest while Mrs D keeps an eye on me.


Nothing in the homebrew?


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Don't feel good. I'm allergic to nuts and I think I've inadvertently had contact, or contact with someone who's eaten them. Hands and face slightly puffed, itching like crazy. I'm breathing ok though, so anti histamines and rest while Mrs D keeps an eye on me.


I hope your allergy clears up quickly. In the meantime, put your feet up, have a drink and let Mrs D pamper you.


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2018)

I've taken my prescription anti-histamines. They're a special, bargain basement NHS extra drowsy variety. Mrs D asked me how im feeling. My hands and face ay numb and tungly, so I can't get the works out quite right - I told her my nips feel numb, but was trying unsuccessfully to say 'lips'. Aside from feeling nacked from the anti histamines i'm feeling somewhat better now.


----------



## perplexed (1 Jul 2018)

Housework done, couple of hours gardening done, driveway swept and weedkillered, laundry done. New blind in bathroom installed. Old fridge/freezer moved, defrosted and bunged into car. Three windows re-sealed with caulk. Tea cooked, eaten and washing up done.

Gin bottle being eyed up now...


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2018)

perplexed said:


> Housework done, couple of hours gardening done, driveway swept and weedkillered, laundry done. New blind in bathroom installed. Old fridge/freezer moved, defrosted and bunged into car. Three windows re-sealed with caulk. Tea cooked, eaten and washing up done.
> 
> Gin bottle being eyed up now...


Blimey, Sunday is supposed to be a day of rest! What are you going to do tomorrow now?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2018)

I did bugger all again today. I am quite good at it.


----------



## screenman (1 Jul 2018)

This doing nothing is not for me, if my back was not hurting I would be climbing the wall.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2018)

One of my twin 15 year old grandsons went out on his dads MTB today. He hasn''t been on a bike for about 3 years. He went with one of his friends. 12 miles, 3 or 4 hours later, a hot, sweaty sore a***d grandson finally arrived back home.


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2018)

I went for a 23 mile ride this morning then put the parasol up in the back garden for my wife, cleaned some Windows and that's it, enough for me today.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I did bugger all again today. I am quite good at it.



It’s an art form


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2018)

@perplexed - chapeau. That is impressive, I’m exhausted reading about it.


----------



## perplexed (1 Jul 2018)

gavroche said:


> Blimey, Sunday is supposed to be a day of rest! What are you going to do tomorrow now?



 So far, I plan to install a door stop to stop the kitchen door from putting a dent in my new fridge, a little light paper work will be done and that's about it. I might of course solve world peace whilst I have my sandwich...


----------



## Biker Joe (1 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> One of my twin 15 year old grandsons went out on his dads MTB today. He hasn''t been on a bike for about 3 years. He went with one of his friends. 12 miles, 3 or 4 hours later, a hot, sweaty sore a***d grandson finally arrived back home.


----------



## Biker Joe (1 Jul 2018)

He will soon toughen up.


----------



## Biker Joe (1 Jul 2018)

perplexed said:


> Housework done, couple of hours gardening done, driveway swept and weedkillered, laundry done. New blind in bathroom installed. Old fridge/freezer moved, defrosted and bunged into car. Three windows re-sealed with caulk. Tea cooked, eaten and washing up done.
> 
> Gin bottle being eyed up now...


 Busier than a one legged man in an ass kicking contest!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2018)

Biker Joe said:


> Busier than a one legged man in an ass kicking contest!




. I havn't heard that one before.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I did bugger all again today. I am quite good at it.



I didn't do a lot today either, family round this morning, Son, Granddaughter and step daughter. Watched the formula one this afternoon. Stepson round this evening, then watered our plants.


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2018)

Looks like another day doing nothing.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2018)

Still feeling a little weird from yesterday's allergy attack, so no run, and a day of doing little for me.


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Still feeling a little weird from yesterday's allergy attack, so no run, and a day of doing little for me.



Alright for you as you have plenty of practise


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Still feeling a little weird from yesterday's allergy attack, so no run, and a day of doing little for me.




Take care Drago.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2018)

Anorher hot one here. A very exciting day here at Ty (house) WD. A new vacum cleaner is arriving, and my fibre broadband goes live sometime today. Exciting. What?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2018)

Mondays are my “doing day” so I’d better stop sitting on the garden bench drinking coffee!! 

Lots and lots of small stuff to sweat today; odds and ends on the allotment, holiday (off to Nice and Marseille next week for 16 days), bike, household admin, bike club admin, etc.

Watched “Eric Clapton: Life in 12 Bar” last night. It’s a beautiful, sad documentary if you’re a music fan and/or child of the ‘60s. Recommended.

I always like to be in on Premium Bond day in case the millionaire lady calls by for coffee - as we only live an hour from Ernie I've usually given up by 11.00


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Anorher hot one here. A very exciting day here at Ty (house) WD. A new vacum cleaner is arriving, and my fibre broadband goes live sometime today. Exciting. What?


Whoo Hoo bet you can't wait!! New vac will solve all those I've "done bugger all today" days. Enjoy................the fibre broadband.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Whoo Hoo bet you can't wait!! New vac will solve all those I've "done bugger all today" days. Enjoy................the fibre broadband.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Looks like another day doing nothing.


You could always go to the pub........


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2018)

Good morning, another bright and breezy one, I'll be heading out for a ride in a bit, another ride over to Granny Smith's


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> You could always go to the pub........



Now that would be nice, but is extremely unlikely to happen.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Now that would be nice, but is extremely unlikely to happen.


I'll go for you......


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'll go for you......



I would appreciate that kind gesture.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2018)

Just recievdd curtesy call from BT. My broadband will go,off soon, and the fibre will be on later sometime. See you on the other side.


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Just recievdd curtesy call from BT. My broadband will go,off soon, and the fibre will be on later sometime. See you on the other side.



Does that mean you will be answering back even faster?


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> I would appreciate that kind gesture.


No probs. Do you want a bag of crisps with your pint?


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2018)

Morning all, out with the dog for the normal hour or two, then I am under instructions from MrsP to chase the builder up who is going to do our new bathroom to iron out a few bits and pieces. I have the day to myself as MrsP is at work 'til 1 and then going on to High Wycombe for a lecture on cat behaviour which goes towards her annual CPD count with the RVC. The Mitre is already calling to me


----------



## perplexed (2 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Anorher hot one here. A very exciting day here at Ty (house) WD. A *new vacum cleaner is arriving*, and my fibre broadband goes live sometime today. Exciting. What?



Nearly as exciting as my new fridge. My new fridge has two doors (it's a mini American style, not a full on huge one). I opened the right door last night and stuck my head inside and looked left, because I wanted to know if I opened one door, do the LED lights come on at one side or both...*








*...and the answer is... BOTH!


----------



## perplexed (2 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Just recievdd curtesy call from BT. My broadband will go,off soon, and the fibre will be on later sometime. See you on the other side.




...and welcome back, hope you're having a great 2023 so far.


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> No probs. Do you want a bag of crisps with your pint?



No thanks, I am back in my diet.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> No thanks, I am back in my diet.


Okeydokey.


----------



## GM (2 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Watched “Eric Clapton: Life in 12 Bar” last night. It’s a beautiful, sad documentary if you’re a music fan and/or child of the ‘60s. Recommended.





We saw that on Saturday evening, yes sad and beautiful. His autobiography is like the documentary only in more detail. I remember first seeing him in the Marquee Club with the John Mayall and the bluesbreakers, been a fan a loooong time.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2018)

I've gone right off him since he admitted to shooting the Sheriff.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2018)

I'm in Granny Smiths at Cosby with coffee and toast.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2018)

There you go @screenman .......yours is the one on the right.


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2018)

I can even taste it, hopefully one day I will be able to return the favour.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> I can even taste it, hopefully one day I will be able to return the favour.


The next one might taste better. Which one do you fancy?


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2018)

Pint of the Tribute please.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jul 2018)

I'm hot


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Pint of the Tribute please.


Too late.....I got a pint of Ansells Mild.


----------



## Biker Joe (2 Jul 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I'm hot


Me too. Thinking about crawling into the fridge.


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2018)

That will do Dirk, I am not that fussy when it comes to a pint. Well unless it is that stuff Drago is making, that would take nerves of steel to drink.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2018)

Lots ticked off the list - shoe shopping next. 

I’m developing an idea for a book........

One day a young little rabbit hopped in to Mr Paul’s allotment and ate some delicious pea shoots. Mr Paul was very cross and chased after him with a hoe. The little rabbit dived under the fence tearing his new powder blue jacket on the way. Mummy rabbit will be very cross.

Do we think this is a runner? I’m think a small series to fund new bikes and travel.

Names? I’m toying with Peter but it seems a bit obvious........... not sure why.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Lots ticked off the list - shoe shopping next.
> 
> I’m developing an idea for a book........
> 
> ...




It would be better if the allotment owner had a gun and blasted the little buggers a**e off.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2018)

Got back about half an hour ago, an excellent 56 miles in the sunshine, hard work in places banging into a strong head wind.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/24999868


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Got back about half an hour ago, an excellent 56 miles in the sunshine, hard work in places banging into a strong head wind.
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/24999868



Envious, me, no not at all. How do you put someone on ignore.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Envious, me, no not at all. How do you put someone on ignore.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Got back about half an hour ago, an excellent 56 miles in the sunshine, hard work in places banging into a strong head wind.
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/24999868


WoW ......... I manged a 3 mile walk and that was bad enough


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2018)

I got from the bedroom to the bathroom and down to my office in a lot of pain, the heat is a joy.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It would be better if the allotment owner had a gun and blasted the little buggers a**e off.



So you feel I should go for the adult market rather than children?


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2018)

I missed a bit when I put on the factor 30 before my ride the other day, now its peeling.


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2018)

I just fell out of the patio door, that is the fourth heavy fall I have had since the back went out, good job I have a bit of padding, unfortunately this time some of it got ripped. Still smiling though


----------



## GM (2 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So you feel I should go for the adult market rather than children?





Better not call him Rampant then


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2018)

So I’ve been to M&S. I’d rather go somewhere else but it’s the best bet locally without the misery of traipsing round Manchester. Got two pairs of shorts which are OKish, nothing more. Resigned myself to probably having to spend £60 on deck shoes which I didn’t really like and are very stiff. I have very broad flat feet. 

On the way out of The Reebok, Bolton shopping park, I spotted a big new Next. Now I don’t usually do Next but decided the new slim line (20lbs lighter) PaulSB could give it a try.

In I go. Straight off excellent T shirts, £6 or 3 for £15. Result!! Over to the shorts. Hmmm I could wear those. Thinks “Do they do shoes?” Round the corner they do!!!! This is wonderful. Tried two pairs, soft, wide and comfortable. By now I’m nearly dancing. It can’t last, can it?

It had occurred to me there seemed to be a lot of activity and boxes around. Anyway I approached a young woman and asked “Do you think these shoes are the same colour?” She agreed.

Off I trot now loaded down with two pairs of shoes, three T-shirts to find the shorts. 

The young girl reappears:

“Are you a customer sir?”

“Yes”

“I’m afraid we don’t open till tomorrow”

  

So it’s back to Next tomorrow!!!!!!

I think I’m getting old, senile or both.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> Better not call him Rampant then



I’ll add it to the list.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So you feel I should go for the adult market rather than children?




defintiely. That blue coat rubbish will never catch on.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> defintiely. That blue coat rubbish will never catch on.



Yeah. I had my doubts.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So I’ve been to M&S. I’d rather go somewhere else but it’s the best bet locally without the misery of traipsing round Manchester. Got two pairs of shorts which are OKish, nothing more. Resigned myself to probably having to spend £60 on deck shoes which I didn’t really like and are very stiff. I have very broad flat feet.
> 
> On the way out of The Reebok, Bolton shopping park, I spotted a big new Next. Now I don’t usually do Next but decided the new slim line (20lbs lighter) PaulSB could give it a try.
> 
> ...




I like next stuff. You can buy online which is even better if you live in the sticks like i do.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So I’ve been to M&S. I’d rather go somewhere else but it’s the best bet locally without the misery of traipsing round Manchester. Got two pairs of shorts which are OKish, nothing more. Resigned myself to probably having to spend £60 on deck shoes which I didn’t really like and are very stiff. I have very broad flat feet.
> 
> On the way out of The Reebok, Bolton shopping park, I spotted a big new Next. Now I don’t usually do Next but decided the new slim line (20lbs lighter) PaulSB could give it a try.
> 
> ...


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> I just fell out of the patio door, that is the fourth heavy fall I have had since the back went out, good job I have a bit of padding, unfortunately this time some of it got ripped. Still smiling though


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2018)

Finallly cooling down a bit now. Ahhhhhh.


----------



## perplexed (3 Jul 2018)

Morning all - up at 0350 due to herself's alarm clock - she's doing overtime today...

Pots on deck watered, coffee being drunk, toast being consumed...


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2018)

Looks nice across the fields, physio today. My swimming mate popping in for a chat this morning, hoping for no falls today.


----------



## perplexed (3 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Looks nice across the fields, physio today. My swimming mate popping in for a chat this morning, hoping for no falls today.



We have a decent view of bits of the Peak District from the back of our house - there's a lovely hue to the sky at the moment, with a light mist in the distance and the finches are singing outside. Marvellous.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2018)

Good morning all. A bit cooler today i hope. A bimble will be done today i think.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2018)

As hot as ever here in Poshire. Up at 6, got the run out of the way. Just cooling off before having a Nespresso, then a shower.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2018)

Beautiful cool start to the day. Been awake since 4.00am - hate that - so will be snoozing later. Off to Next for 10.00 - excited!! Really.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Beautiful cool start to the day. Been awake since 4.00am - hate that - so will be snoozing later. Off to Next for 10.00 - excited!! Really.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2018)

Lying in bed with my second cuppa in the caravan, overlooking a paddock full of bunnies.
Witnessing some very odd behaviour concerning one of the rabbits and a Magpie. The Magpie keeps walking up to the rabbit and facing it off. The rabbit is getting peed off with it and has head butted it a couple of times. The Magpie is having none of it and won't leave the rabbit alone; following it around the field and harassing it. The other rabbits are ignoring the whole affair.
Never seen this type of behaviour before; what's going on?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2018)

We have odd behavior between a buzzard and some bunnies. The buzzard jumps down from a post. Does a little dance stomping his feet on the ground then goes back up onto his post. Meanwhile the bunnies in the field are ignoring him. Very odd.


----------



## perplexed (3 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Lying in bed with my second cuppa in the caravan, overlooking a paddock full of bunnies.
> Witnessing some very odd behaviour concerning one of the rabbits and a Magpie. The Magpie keeps walking up to the rabbit and facing it off. The rabbit is getting peed off with it and has head butted it a couple of times. The Magpie is having none of it and won't leave the rabbit alone; following it around the field and harassing it. The other rabbits are ignoring the whole affair.
> Never seen this type of behaviour before; what's going on?



The rabbit is just lulling the magpie into a false sense of security...


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2018)

Never, ever mess with a rabbit.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2018)

Morning all, I've been up since silly O'clock this morning waiting for DPD to re-deliver a parcel from last week. Could be a long day.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We have odd behavior between a buzzard and some bunnies. The buzzard jumps down from a post. Does a little dance stomping his feet on the ground then goes back up onto his post. Meanwhile the bunnies in the field are ignoring him. Very odd.


The buzzard can't be that hungry, maybe the rabbits know this so aren't bothered. The buzzard may be checking out the rabbits for it's next dinner?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2018)

16 mile for me today. A tad warm out there.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2018)

Been out in the workshop cleaning and adjusting bikes. Now retreated to the house and the coolness of the ceiling fan,


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2018)

Been at yoga this morning, also been in town buying birthday cards, three birthdays in three weeks here, housework later. I've been up since quarter past six, I think this time of year is great but could with it not getting light so early.


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2018)

Been to see physio, who happens to be a keen cycling pal of mine. Load of things explained and told me to do a few things, one of them was do a little light cycling, the other was do not go shopping, brilliant. The worst for me, no swimming until it is better.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Been to see physio, who happens to be a keen cycling pal of mine. Load of things explained and told me to do a few things, one of them was do a little light cycling, the other was do not go shopping, brilliant. The worst for me, no swimming until it is better.




Are you sure he said no shopping, or is this something you decided to throw into the pot just so you don't have to go?


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you sure he said no shopping, or is this something you decided to throw into the pot just so you don't have to go?



As if, no he said no moseying around shops, I asked for it in writing and he said get Pam to call him if she doubts me. The trouble is he is an old mate and would likely deny it if she called.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> As if, no he said no moseying around shops, I asked for it in writing and he said get Pam to call him if she doubts me. The trouble is he is an old mate and would likely deny it if she called.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2018)

Had a mooch around Honiton this morning. Picked up some new reading material, cakes and wine.
Had a walk around Dumpdon Hill Iron Age fort, then retired for lunch at Branscombe.
Back to the van for a lazy afternoon. Sure beats chasing yer tail at work!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2018)

Very successful trip to Next though I have to show Mrs P a few things online in case my self-image of 23 doesn’t match the reality of 63!!!  

Got a load of other stuff done as well; library books, collect monthly drugs, etc.

Time for a couple of hours gardening, snooze and footie. I’d like to be Colombian just so I can support a team nicknamed Los Cafeteros


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2018)

It is simply too hot here to do anything! Treble schorchio. Literally can’t stay outside.

Snooze time then.


----------



## jongooligan (3 Jul 2018)

Did a pre retirement course today for a laugh. Lots of good reasons for doing it:

gets me out of the office for a day
I could ride to it
It was on the quayside so I could stare at boats and kittiwakes all day
I'd meet some new, like minded people
As with all these type of courses I learned more from the other paticipants than the presenter (social enterprise investments, retiring to Portugal to take advantage of 9% tax on pensions, best motorhomes for dogs etc etc)

Anyway, Christmas is now looking likely for my full retirement. Can't wait.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Jul 2018)

Must. Stop. Visiting. This. Thread. You all seem so very, well, happy!


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2018)

Been out for a pleasant walk with Lemmy, Mrs D and Mini D. Now enjoying a cold Pilsner. Will get 40 pints of Porter brewing tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Must. Stop. Visiting. This. Thread. You all seem so very, well, happy!




We are. Plus there are nice people on this thread.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2018)

So how middle class is this.................................friends round for a drink while we watch the footie............extra time arrives

"Shall we just pause this while we put the bins out?"
"We need to water our pots as well"


----------



## screenman (4 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We are. Plus there are nice people on this thread.



Where?


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Where?



Here!


----------



## screenman (4 Jul 2018)

Another fine day and I am off to play with a couple of windscreens later, maybe even a small dent. Physio says take it slow and if the pain feels worse stop, I will certainly take his advice. No pills yet this morning so that is a good sign, no feeling in left leg yet but I feel I have some degree of control of it, unlike over the weekend when it was just all over the place.

Keep smiling and enjoy the weather, grab the day and wring the most fun you can out of it.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2018)

Compared to yesterday a positive lay in - woke at 6.00. Bike ride today with a mixed bunch of pensioners of similar outlook. 

Going to be a hot one.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Keep smiling and enjoy the weather, grab the day and wring the most fun you can out of it.



Glad to read you feel a bit better and are keeping a positive attitude. 

At the stage we’ve all reached grabbing every day is the finest way to live. I’m very greedy about days


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2018)

Just having a wake me up coffee, then put for my usual run. Once im back, showered and house tidied then I've got to fit a new back box to the Pension Book Special.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Where?




There are one or two.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2018)

Good morning folks. Another nice one today. A tad cooler i hope. That will suit me just fine. Enjoy your day folks..


----------



## perplexed (4 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Compared to yesterday a positive lay in - woke at 6.00. Bike ride today with a mixed bunch of pensioners of similar outlook.
> 
> Going to be a hot one.



Which one is you?


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2018)

Is the lady in the red top the hot one?


----------



## perplexed (4 Jul 2018)

Got up at 0630, had a little potter on the back deck to water my pots... Bit of clay blasting later, gonna get the shopping in and cook tea. If I have a bit of a lull, I'm going to put my feet up in the garden and read for a bit...


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2018)

Im planning some seriois feet up this afternoon, possibly combined with a brief inspection of the inside of my eyelids.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Is the lady in the red top the hot one?




You might have a chance there @Drago . . I did say MIGHT.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2018)

I'm off to Beer at lunchtime for a cup of tea........


----------



## Paulus (4 Jul 2018)

Morning all, been outwith the dog, bacon sarnie and tea had at the cafe. Got back home and changed my 'phone package saving more money for a better deal. going to get the barnet cut later this morning and probably a visit to the Mitre for an ale or three. today is shaping up well.


----------



## derrick (4 Jul 2018)

Going to have a relaxing day sitting by a pond playing with my new toy,
.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jul 2018)

derrick said:


> Going to have a relaxing day sitting by a pond playing with my new toy,
> .
> View attachment 417621


Is that a 1 meter class ?


----------



## derrick (4 Jul 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Is that a 1 meter class ?


*DragonForce 65 a bit smaller than the 1 meters, i can get this in the car without taking it apart.*


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2018)

Another 17 mile bimble for me.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2018)

It's been raining all morning in Seaton! Took doggie for a walk, got some shopping in Axminster, filled the car up and retired to Colyton for lunch.




Supposed to be clearing up later; I don't believe them - lying b@#**#@&!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2018)

perplexed said:


> Which one is you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 417600



The one who just overtook them


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2018)

A very sedate 65 miles averaging 12.6. All being over 60 we agreed a gentle ramble though the Ribble Valley was the order of the day. Still managed 4000 feet of climbing. 

Hot out there. 

Mrs P says she wants help in the garden.........I’m going to have to grit my teeth for that.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2018)

40 pints of Porter now brewing. 6 days at 21°C and it'll be ready for bottling.


----------



## screenman (4 Jul 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Is that a 1 meter class ?



He has large front room if it is a 15mtr.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2018)

Just ordered a new T shirt...


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Just ordered a new T shirt...
> 
> View attachment 417704




I have one that says " I thought getting old would take longer".


----------



## perplexed (4 Jul 2018)

I have to be out after dark later. I'll miss my cocoa time*












*revolting stuff


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2018)

Another fine day and I am off to play with some dents, pain in back is getting easier each day and there is a definate smile on my face.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2018)

Off to watch school assembly this morning. SAR training this evening.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2018)

Morning chaps.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2018)

Good moaning.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2018)

The sun is shining! BBC forecast for our area is wall to wall sunshine for the next two weeks. I’m not complaining but my lawn is 60% brown, established garden plants started to wilt yesterday and I’m unsure how much longer my allotment will hang on - 10 weeks with no significant rain.

The feed to the well about 30 metres from our front door is minimal now. I reckon it will stop by Monday.

Off to sweat some more pre holiday small stuff. Ironing first.


----------



## jongooligan (5 Jul 2018)

@Drago I got this one for Christmas jumper day at work.





None of the young uns got the reference. Die Hard - best Christmas film ever


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Off to watch school assembly this morning.


I just had a vision of you standing opposite the school gates wearing a long gaberdine mac, flat cap and thick glasses........


----------



## perplexed (5 Jul 2018)

Mornin'...

Blue sky, distant Peak District looking fabulous out towards Houndkirk Moor. Scoffing coffee and toast, then I'll have a little circular walk of a few miles. I'll take in the GP surgery and make my annual appointment for my blood pressure check, then do a little light gardening and cook tea.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2018)

Off for a walk around Beer Head this morning, then a mooch around Beer village, a stroll along Beer beach, before going to the pub in Beer for a........mmm....... beer.


----------



## perplexed (5 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Off for a walk around Beer Head this morning, then a mooch around Beer village, a stroll along Beer beach, before going to the pub in Beer for a........mmm....... beer.



G & T?


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Off for a walk around Beer Head this morning, then a mooch around Beer village, a stroll along Beer beach, before going to the pub in Beer for a........mmm....... beer.



I like the gratuitous use of the B word there. Well done.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2018)

School assembly done, now relaxing with a Nespresso.


----------



## GM (5 Jul 2018)

Dog walked and bathed, he rolled in some smelly mud coloured something. Chilling out with a coffee and then out for a pootle.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2018)

Lunch eaten. Now settling down to half read a book, half watch Kong Skull Island, and maybe a sly 40 winks as I'll be out late tonight.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2018)

I just had to dive in here, what with being thirsty an' all.......


----------



## GM (5 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Lunch eaten. Now settling down to half read a book, watch Love Island, and maybe a sly 40 winks as I'll be out late tonight.




FTFY


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> I just had to dive in here, what with being thirsty an' all.......
> 
> View attachment 417800
> View attachment 417801
> ...


And its free.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> And its free.


If only!
The 'Proper Job' was so refreshing that I had to have another....







Off for an ice cream after this.
It's tough at the top!


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2018)

I'm back from my cycle ride,  but still got that stiff breeze slowing me down and making me work. Didn't get my hydration quite right today, I was slightly dehydrated when I got in, the pint of weak squash I drank when I first got in had me breaking out in a sweat, which is always a bad sign. While I was out my Good Lady had a fall and bruised her knee, I'm thankful that our neighbour looked after her till I got back.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm back from my cycle ride,  but still got that stiff breeze slowing me down and making me work. Didn't get my hydration quite right today, I was slightly dehydrated when I got in, the pint of weak squash I drank when I first got in had me breaking out in a sweat, which is always a bad sign. While I was out my Good Lady had a fall and bruised her knee, I'm thankful that our neighbour looked after her till I got back.




I hope your wife is OK.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope your wife is OK.



Yes she's fine thank you, just a bit bruised


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2018)

Blimey Dave, hope Mrs Dave makes a speedy recovery. Glad to hear you have decent neighbours, everybody needs good neighbours, because good neighbours, become good friends...


----------



## perplexed (5 Jul 2018)

My bit of 'light gardening' turned into a nearly 3 hours sweat-your-nads off fest.

Still, came in disgustingly sweaty and grubby, in what I like to consider to be a quite manly way. Cut my hair, or the remnants of it, with my clippers then had a bloody good scrub in't shower.

Going to make a warm smoked salmon salad with chargrilled peppers and stuff for our tea later, and crack open a nice bottle of white which is chillin' faster than a teenager with his friends in my nice new shiny fridge.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2018)

Tidied up the workshop a bit, had a slight rearrange. Planning to up my cycling mikes a bit so whichever bike im riding now has a space of its own away from the general bike storage.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> If only!
> The 'Proper Job' was so refreshing that I had to have another....
> 
> View attachment 417807
> ...


That's why it's missing!!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2018)

Today we shall answer one of life’s deep questions:

You can knit a sweater by the fireside

Sunday morning go for a ride

......??


----------



## screenman (6 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm back from my cycle ride,  but still got that stiff breeze slowing me down and making me work. Didn't get my hydration quite right today, I was slightly dehydrated when I got in, the pint of weak squash I drank when I first got in had me breaking out in a sweat, which is always a bad sign. While I was out my Good Lady had a fall and bruised her knee, I'm thankful that our neighbour looked after her till I got back.




Sorry to read about your good lady, look after her and send our good wishes.


----------



## screenman (6 Jul 2018)

A tinkering with the caravan today, which may push us into looking at a newer one, for some reason the desire to use it again a lot more is back.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2018)

Tired, 5 mile navigation exercise turned into a 7 mile walk in the humid evening air. Sweating in my socks have a nice blister on my right little toe. Doh.

Still, just kickstwrting my system with a Nespresso, then an early run, tidy up, and drive across the Milton Keynes to visit a chum.

There's a village Hoe Down this evening, so I'll toddle along to that. Not to square dance or any of that rubbish, but to see what beer they have for sale.


----------



## perplexed (6 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Today we shall answer one of life’s deep questions:
> 
> *You can knit a sweater by the fireside*
> 
> ...



This is the answer if you're Val Doonican. His name just popped into my head when I read your post!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (6 Jul 2018)

We've have had no water since yesterday when i had to it off after discovering a bad leak under the bath.I have a plumber coming round in about an hour and once it's fixed i'll be straight in the shower and then a nice cuppa.
Later on this afternoon i am going to hyde park in london for the british summertime concert with squeeze,richard ashcroft and roger waters.


----------



## perplexed (6 Jul 2018)

Up and out in the garden this morning by 0630, watered my pots. Deadheaded my Marigolds and I'm trying to salvage three pots of grasses, which I unfortunately forgot about in the heat.

About 6 or 7 finches were twittering, flitting about and seem to be having a great time, what a pleasure to watch!

Out to the front to water three more pots. I had a mug of coffee in my hand, so I then puffed out my chest and surveyed my sweat-inducing handiwork of yesterday. Bugger, I've missed a bit.

Came in, put my 'lectric hedge trimmer battery on charge, and am now recharging myself with more coffee and toast. Bloody ace.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2018)

perplexed said:


> Came in, put my 'lectric hedge trimmer battery on charge...



Ladyshave?


----------



## perplexed (6 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> We've have had no water since yesterday when i had to it off after discovering a bad leak under the bath.I have a plumber coming round in about an hour and once it's fixed i'll be straight in the shower and then a nice cuppa.
> Later on this afternoon i am going to hyde park in london for the british summertime concert with *squeeze,*richard ashcroft and roger waters.



Sounds good - Mrs P is a big fan of Squeeze.


----------



## perplexed (6 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Ladyshave?



Boom-tish!


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Sorry to read about your good lady, look after her and send our good wishes.



Thank you, I will.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jul 2018)

Morning all up early today, MrsP has gone to work so I am out watering the pots and the runner beans. they have plenty of flowers but very few beans. I think it is too dry , They are well watered at the roots but the atmosphere is dry. I am spraying them but it looks like it may be a dissapointing year.
Never mind the pub beckons later.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2018)

Good morning. I was a lazy WD this morning. Slept quite well last night for a change. Dull and overcast here thank god. Have a good one folks.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2018)

Gorgeous here in Branscombe this morning.
Having a lie in, then a lazy breakfast before hitching up and moving on a whole 12 miles to Woodbury. Meeting up with my old boss tonight for a drink and a meal (he's buying ). Should be a larf - he hates the job and desperately wants to retire. I'll try to be gentle with him.......


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2018)

Morning run turned into a walk after 50 feet. Blisters just too umcomfortable.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jul 2018)

Will be taking Millie to the vets later, she has more or less torn one her front claws off whilst we were out this morning, she is in quite a lot of pain and limping badly. The appointment is 11.30, so we will be recuperating in the pub afterwards. Always take the positives out of a situation.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2018)

Because we had our guttering replaced this morning our shopping trip into town got put back to this afternoon, we then got our timing totally wrong, spent too much time having a coffee in Waterstones and ended up crossing Coventry heading home in the middle of the school run.


----------



## perplexed (6 Jul 2018)

After working in the garden this morning, and doing other odds and sods, I actually nodded off for half an hour when I was reading my book this afternoon!

Not done that for a while...


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2018)

Back from the village Hoe Down. The Only beer was Fosters, so I expressed my displeasure by drinking 8 cans of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Back from the village Hoe Down. The Only beer was Fosters, so I expressed my displeasure by drinking 8 cans of it.




I bet that learned them


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2018)

Damn straight it did! Hic.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2018)

perplexed said:


> After working in the garden this morning, and doing other odds and sods, I actually nodded off for half an hour when I was reading my book this afternoon!
> 
> Not done that for a while...



You're not alone, we were watching Animal Cops Houston tonight and nodded off for a quick nap.


----------



## perplexed (6 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Back from the village Hoe Down. The Only beer was Fosters, so* I expressed my displeasure by drinking 8 cans of it*.



That's taking one for the team that is, save some other poor sod having to drink it...


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2018)

That's the kind of guy I am. Won some 14 year old rum cask aged single malt on the tombola. Just washing away the memory of all that Fosters now.


----------



## Lee_M (6 Jul 2018)

Decided I wasnt having enough fun in retirement with my bikes and my kit car and my band so have taken up home brewing again after a gap of 25 or so years.

Now looking at spending daft amounts on money on an all grain solution, so spent the morning moving ridiculous unenjoyable things like lawn mowers out of the garage to make way for my new brewery kit :-)


----------



## iandg (6 Jul 2018)

My tax free lump sum arrives in my bank account on Monday


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2018)

That's a weird expression, "lump sum". Always brings to my mind a giant dog doo.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Today we shall answer one of life’s deep questions:
> 
> You can knit a sweater by the fireside
> 
> ...



I could be handy, mending a fuse when your lights have gone.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> I could be handy, mending a fuse when your lights have gone.


And the sweater?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2018)

Good morning.


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2018)

Off to spoons for brekkie soon.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2018)

Walked the dog early, feet still too sore to run. Trump on a bike, it's already roasting out there.


----------



## GM (7 Jul 2018)

Morning all. Mrs GM and S I L are off to Wimbledon today, that means my brother will try to drag me ( without resistance ) to the pub to watch the football.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2018)

Off to Budleigh Salterton this morning. One of the few places where a 63 year old is addressed as 'young man'.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2018)

I am doing laundry today, and i will also he watching Mr WD working in the garden.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2018)

I have to escort over£2000 cash to the bank, but other that the most energetic thing I have planned is to lift beer to my lips.


----------



## The Jogger (7 Jul 2018)

Doing some rooftop water tests today as advised by our surveyor as we've had a few leak problems, looks like the builder will need to give us a new roof terrace but things seem to take forever here in Spain. Good luck with your game today, to the English sector of the oldies (no longer need to work) thread.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Jul 2018)

Great day yesterday at the british summertime event in hyde park.
I really enjoyed seasick steve(cannot believe he is 77)and richard ashcroft but everyone was there for roger walters and he didn't disappoint.Did a lot of floyd songs and the light show was brilliant.
I couldn't believe how many "young"people were there and they knew all the words to the songs which are over forty years old.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2018)

We're thinking a trip over to the farm shop in Balsall Common for lunch then perhaps a wander round Solihull this afternoon.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2018)

Doing a bit of reading up for Friday's SAR training. Rope work, which I haven't done for a while. Got my proper rope working refresher in Semtember with Edale Mountain Rescue.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Jul 2018)

In the four weeks since i have retired i have drunk more and cycled lessthat wasn't the plan?


----------



## perplexed (7 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Great day yesterday at the british summertime event in hyde park.
> I really enjoyed seasick steve(cannot believe he is 77)and richard ashcroft but everyone was there for roger walters and he didn't disappoint.Did a lot of floyd songs and the light show was brilliant.
> I couldn't believe how many "young"people were there and they knew all the words to the songs which are over forty years old.



I can't believe S Steve is that old! I still think he has the best album title. 'I started out with nothing; still got most of it left'.

Late up today. Mrs P and I are going out for a potter. Going to record the F1 qualifying to watch later with my home made jerk chicken recipe and a nice, chilled white wine.

Have a good day y'all...


----------



## GM (7 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> In the four weeks since i have retired i have drunk more and cycled lessthat wasn't the plan?




It'll all balance out in a couple of months, I was the same.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2018)

This Nespresso is nice. George Clooney never let's me down.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jul 2018)

Morning all , I have put the first coat of emulsion on the utility room walls. Sitting watching the first stage of the tour at the moment. Back to the painting shortly.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2018)

2 loads of washing done and now outside on the line. I pushed the vacum cleaner round a bit and am now slouched in a chair watching the TDF.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> It'll all balance out in a couple of months, I was the same.



Thanks GM


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Jul 2018)

World cup,Tdf,F1,Wimbledon it's all happening this weekend.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2018)

Lunch at Oaks Farm Shop Balsall Common.








And the view from the cafe


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2018)

Flaked on the sofa with a book. Windows open, being fan going full tilt as if a Dec Dakota has crashed through the roof, still hot. Also been bitten painfully on the leg, expecting to die of Lyme disease by nightfall.





Not good, is it?


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2018)

Have you got another one?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Have you got another one?




My might not have a leg to stand on.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Flaked on the sofa with a book. Windows open, being fan going full tilt as if a Dec Dakota has crashed through the roof, still hot. Also been bitten painfully on the leg, expecting to die of Lyme disease by nightfall.
> View attachment 418177
> 
> 
> Not good, is it?




Sheesh. Good god almighty. That is gross. So is the bite. For gods sake man, put that away will you. The leg that is.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Have you got another one?



Picture or leg?


----------



## roadrash (7 Jul 2018)

tis but a flesh wound drago


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2018)

@screenman


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> @screenman
> 
> View attachment 418189



Thats a good reaction to a bite.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2018)

This  is a good reaction to dragos leg


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2018)

It's not especially itchy or owt, just swollen.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> It's not especially itchy or owt, just swollen.




Put some Anthisan antihistemine cream on it.


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Picture or leg?



Call that a leg, I thought it was something off the BBQ.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2018)

I got stung by a wasp a couple of years ago, happened at Offchurch riding back from Kineton, I had a serious reaction and needed an ambulance and an afternoon in Warwick A & E, the day after I had a bit of a thick lip.


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2018)

Not an airgun pellet? sure looks an odd bite.


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> I got stung by a wasp a couple of years ago, happened at Offchurch riding back from Kineton, I had a serious reaction and needed an ambulance and an afternoon in Warwick A & E, the day after I had a bit of a thick lip.
> 
> View attachment 418202



Sorry but colegen implants in your lips at your age is just odd.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2018)

Deffo know an airgun pellet, stab wou d or shrapnel! Taken anti histamine tabs, put insect bite ointment on it. Hopefully should ease a bit in a day or so, but keeping my eyes open for symptoms of Lyme disease. Unlikely, but not impossible.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Sorry but colegen implants in your lips at your age is just odd.




Trout pout?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Deffo know an airgun pellet, stab wou d or shrapnel! Taken anti histamine tabs, put insect bite ointment on it. Hopefully should ease a bit in a day or so, but keeping my eyes open for symptoms of Lyme disease. Unlikely, but not impossible.


You've to lay off the booze, with immediate effect.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> You've to lay off the booze, with immediate effect.



Good Trump above, is it really that bad?!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Good Trump above, is it really that bad?!


Could be. 

@Dirk will be along shortly


----------



## perplexed (7 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Put some Anthisan antihistemine cream on it.



Yep, a good, thick one applied liberally enough should be sufficient to obscure the photo .


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2018)

perplexed said:


> Yep, a good, thick one applied liberally enough should be sufficient to obscure the photo .




.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2018)

Well holiday in Salisbury or the Gulag...........

I know this isn’t the right thread but it looks like Croatia v England. My money is on England v France for the final. We will be in Marseille on July 15th.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2018)

We've had a visitor tonight, a small but very loud bee that was fascinated by our lounge light. I was stood under the light with a glass and a piece of cardboard trying to work out the best way of catching and evicting it when it flew straight into the glass, I was that surprised I almost forgot to put the cardboard on the top of the glass. The bee's now outside where it belongs.


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2018)

Night night.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Night night.


Legally it's morning though.


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2018)

Lovely day today, off to the Woodhall Spa 1940 weekend, on the bikes as well, only 10 miles each way and a few hours strolling around hope the back stands up to it.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jul 2018)

Good morning all. Not a breath of wind at the moment so should be perfect, if a little warm, for the club ride. T20 competition and BBQ at our village cricket club this afternoon. Pretty much the perfect day.......

Ride >cafe >ride >shower >cricket >beer >BBQ >beer

Now I need to do the ironing before I go. .


----------



## GM (8 Jul 2018)

Good morning all. Up early this morning, well it is for me. Off out for a ride with the boys and girls on the Sunday London ride, It's going to be a hot one


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2018)

Morning folks. Another hot one today. No wind. Blue skies, but the grass is going brown so we really do need some rain.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Good Trump above, is it really that bad?!


No. It appears that you have a classic case of an over reaction to a horse fly bite, due to an inadvertently lowered blood alcohol level. It must have had you in between pints. I'd recommend a camel back intravenous drip of Old Peculiar. That should keep the little buggers at bay.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2018)

Thanks Doc. I've raided the medicine cupboard and found an emergency supply of Guinness. I'm self medicating immediately until I can get to the chemist.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Thanks Doc. I've raided the medicine cupboard and found an emergency supply of Guinness. I'm self medicating immediately until I can get to the chemist.


Atta boy!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jul 2018)

I've got a coffee


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a coffee


Watch out for they Horse Flies, boy.........


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2018)

Going out to look at a car to buy in a bit. We shall see.


----------



## perplexed (8 Jul 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a coffee



Living life on the edge there...


----------



## perplexed (8 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Going out to look at a car to buy in a bit. We shall see.



Likewise... Possible replacement for Mrs P's car...


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Thanks Doc. I've raided the medicine cupboard and found an emergency supply of Guinness. I'm self medicating immediately until I can get to the chemist.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2018)

I'm going to look at a real tarmac shredder, and a convertible one at that. I'll be fighting the chicks off with a pointy stick.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm going to look at a real tarmac shredder, and a convertible one at that. I'll be fighting the chicks off with a pointy stick.
> 
> View attachment 418345




Where has the other half of the car gone?

You mean you will be fighting women off who carry white sticks....


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2018)

I'll be fighting them off with my pension book!

I just want small, cheap and economical. I'll get a few years out of it then the market for used electric cars will hopefully be richer pickings.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2018)

A Sunday morning with the family.


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Going out to look at a car to buy in a bit. We shall see.



I thought you was keeping the pension book special for a few years


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2018)

I'm currently starting an anti Horse Fly course......


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2018)

is it available on prescription ??


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm currently starting an anti Horse Fly course......
> View attachment 418367




How long is the course


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> How long is the course


As long as it takes.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2018)

I bought the car. Pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2018)

Currently in the Conservative Club in Woodhall Spa, cheapest booze in the village. Anyone interested in the 1940s should look this up. Lancaster and Spitfire did low flyovers a minute ago.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> I bought the car. Pick it up tomorrow.


Shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> I bought the car. Pick it up tomorrow.


Does it come with a.....


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm going to look at a real tarmac shredder, and a convertible one at that. I'll be fighting the chicks off with a pointy stick.
> 
> View attachment 418345



are you not getting one for the other foot aswell


----------



## GM (8 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm going to look at a real tarmac shredder, and a convertible one at that. I'll be fighting the chicks off with a pointy stick.
> 
> View attachment 418345




That's a lovely little car, I'd really like one but SWMBO says noooo. My neighbour has a black sporty one, looks great.


----------



## GM (8 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Currently in the Conservative Club in Woodhall Spa, cheapest booze in the village. Anyone interested in the 1940s should look this up. Lancaster and Spitfire did low flyovers a minute ago.




That'll be the rehearsal for the London flypast on Tuesday lunchtime.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Does it come with a.....
> View attachment 418406



There used to be a 2CV in Milton Keynes me that had a giant wind up key sticking out the boot lid, and it turned as the car went along. Looked marvellous.

It seems daft to have 1500kg of metal or more to move 110kg of human. Next stop in a year of so will deffo be an electric car.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> There used to be a 2CV in Milton Keynes me that had a giant wind up key sticking out the boot lid, and it turned as the car went along. Looked marvellous.
> 
> It seems styling to have 1500kg of metal or more to move 110kg of human. Next stop in a year of so will deffo be an electric car.


I think the trouble with electic cars is the battery life and how much will thy cost if they need replacing......more than the car is worth, but it is the way forward.


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> That'll be the rehearsal for the London flypast on Tuesday lunchtime.



They do it every year for the event I was at, only 4 miles from where they park up.


----------



## Poacher (8 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Currently in the Conservative Club in Woodhall Spa, cheapest booze in the village. Anyone interested in the 1940s should look this up. Lancaster and Spitfire did low flyovers a minute ago.


Bet you're glad you went on your bike(s)! My SiL had to take a very convoluted route from the NE side of Woodhall Spa to visit her son on the S side.
I keep wondering about taking my Civil Defence greatcoat (1952, so slightly late), but it's hot as hell for winter wear - can't contemplate it in this weather, when I'm already wearing less than would be considered decent in the prim Broadway in Woodhall!


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2018)

We go there often on the bikes for rehydration purposes. Straight out the back door and off road all the way there. It sure was busy but a great even all the same.


----------



## Poacher (8 Jul 2018)

If you're going back on the riverside way it might be worth popping into the Railway Inn to compare prices....
do you still have to leave this for the road before getting back to Bardney village (not that it's a particularly busy road!)?


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2018)

roadrash said:


> I thought you was keeping the pension book special for a few years



Struggling a bit with my shoulder lately, makes driving in traffic uncomfortable, hence made the switch to an auto.


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2018)

Poacher said:


> If you're going back on the riverside way it might be worth popping into the Railway Inn to compare prices....
> do you still have to leave this for the road before getting back to Bardney village (not that it's a particularly busy road!)?



We use The Railway, it serves a nice ale but works out at £8 for a pint and a glass of wine. No need to leave the path in summer, but often do in winter. I can see the path from the house.


----------



## screenman (9 Jul 2018)

Another fine day and off to play with some dents today, maybe a quick ride first though.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2018)

What a lovely morning. Off on holiday tomorrow so I’m heading up to the allotment to pick gooseberries which decided to ripen this weekend!!

Lovely ride yesterday but go bitten ........ by a jack Russell. Hurt! One has to admire the little bugger’s accuracy. Who amongst us could hit an ankle rotating through 360 degrees while traveling forward at 15mph??

Went back to the farmhouse, knocked on door and informed the lady of what had happened. She apologised and offered to pay for my ruined socks while mentioning it’s hard to stop him chasing things.

Shutting the gate would help


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2018)

Good morning folks. Another nice day here. Hopefully not as hot as it has been, fingers crossed. Hope your ankle is ok @PaulSB . I think my action towards the offfending animal might have been a bit different. It may well have ended up with a sore a***e.

Have a good one peeps.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Hope your ankle is ok @PaulSB . I think my action towards the offfending animal might have been a bit different. It may well have ended up with a sore a***e.



Thanks WD. A small skin puncture and bruising this morning but doesn’t hurt. I try to avoid ranting when this happens. Kicking it’s a**e wasn’t an option, it was a vicious bugger, he came back for more of me when I spoke to the owner. My experience is jack russells can’t be trusted - as a child I had a really bad bite from a friend’s “daft as a brush” pet. Another one chewed through the chicken wire on our guinea pig run to get at our pets - I exacted severe revenge on that one. It’s owner offered to put it down but I declined. 

Not much luck with dogs recently. Last Wednesday I was on a five mile descent at 35mph. Visibity about 0.5 mile ahead. From the only side road emerged yellow tennis ball, followed by Afghan terrier, followed by owner. I still don’t know how I missed him but my buddy said it was impressive and frighteningly close!!!

Went back to remonstrate with the owner who was going to get both barrels and possibly a reload but he’d disappeared very quickly.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks WD. A small skin puncture and bruising this morning but doesn’t hurt. I try to avoid ranting when this happens. Kicking it’s a**e wasn’t an option, it was a vicious bugger, he came back for more of me when I spoke to the owner. My experience is jack russells can’t be trusted - as a child I had a really bad bite from a friend’s “daft as a brush” pet. Another one chewed through the chicken wire on our guinea pig run to get at our pets - I exacted severe revenge on that one. It’s owner offered to put it down but I declined.
> 
> Not much luck with dogs recently. Last Wednesday I was on a five mile descent at 35mph. Visibity about 0.5 mile ahead. From the only side road emerged yellow tennis ball, followed by Afghan terrier, followed by owner. I still don’t know how I missed him but my buddy said it was impressive and frighteningly close!!!
> 
> Went back to remonstrate with the owner who was going to get both barrels and possibly a reload but he’d disappeared very quickly.




Good lord. You do seem to have bad luck where dogs are concerned. I have never liked small dogs. IMHO they can never be trusted. Well done for avoiding that one.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have never liked small dogs. IMHO they can never be trusted.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


>


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2018)

Morning team. Up at 5am to walk Lemmy while it was still cool. I then hit the weights, although I didn't see Woodbutcher down the gym.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2018)

Bit of a lie in and late breakfast, then I'll be hitching up and towing back to North Devon.
I usually go up the A377 from Exeter but it's currently closed for a few weeks whilst they do some work at Eggesford. So it's the M5 and the North Devon link road for me this morning. Hope the link road is clear; it was closed for 6 hours the other day because of an accident - so North Devon was effectively cut off from civilisation. Trouble was.........no one noticed!


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2018)

Collecting my stylish convertible at 11.


----------



## perplexed (9 Jul 2018)

Up a little later today. It's noticeably cooler and for the first time in weeks it's grey and overcast, with a slight mist on the hills. I'm sure it'll burn off in a bit.

Going to get a load of laundry on the line soon, then I've got to work out an efficient way of selling a relation's car for them without a) getting ripped off, and b) too much hassle, as essentially I'm going to have to do the whole thing even though I don't own it (and not to mention it's situated about 12 miles away). Not particularly looking forward to it, but it's all part of life's rich tapestry...


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2018)

It's hotter than Carol Vorderman naked, smeared in Marmite, holding a pint of Guinness in her hand and a copy of Motorcyle News in her teeth.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2018)

Wedges The Earlswood Plant Centre and a proper bacon sandwich.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2018)

I picked enough blackcurrants to make a jar of jam. They are in the breadmaker now. I have a jam setting on my breadmaker. Should be ready to put into the jar in about an hour.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2018)

Caravan dropped off at the storage compound and now off home for lunch. Had a cracking 10 days away. Back home for a week then we're off again for two weeks.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Wedges The Earlswood Plant Centre and a proper bacon sandwich.
> 
> 
> View attachment 418557


Wholemeal bread. A proper bacon sandwich!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2018)

1 jar of jam done. I may have picked the blackcurrants a bit to early. Might be a bit tart this one.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Wholemeal bread. A proper bacon sandwich!!!



Yes, I need to have the healthy option.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2018)

Ok, smart car collected. A nice drive back from Rushden with the roof and windows down. Lubed the locks and hinges, broken the radio, and cleaned it. Pension money comes in on the 20th and I'll service it. Goes ok, only 40k miles and had a full engine rebuild at a Smart dealer 2400 miles ago, so its all nice and tight, goes as it should. Only cost me the old car + £300, so I'm happy. Just need a new nickname for it.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2018)

"Money Pit"?


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2018)

Reading round it seems they're either money pits, or more reliable than granite, and nothing in between. The engine work cost £600 more than the cash I've invested in it, so hopefully someone else has picked up the big bill. If not, I'll punt it on.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Ok, smart car collected. A nice drive back from Rushden with the roof and windows down. Lubed the locks and hinges, broken the radio, and cleaned it. Pension money comes in on the 20th and I'll service it. Goes ok, only 40k miles and had a full engine rebuild at a Smart dealer 2400 miles ago, so its all nice and tight, goes as it should. Only cost me the old car + £300, so I'm happy. Just need a new nickname for it.


Why did it need a 'full engine rebuild' after 38k miles?


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2018)

At best the engines need a rebuild around 60,000 miles, so I guess it was either trashed doolally, driven low on oil, or both. I do about 2000 miles a year, so I'm about 28 years away from the next rebuild if I look after it.


----------



## screenman (9 Jul 2018)

Dick.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2018)

Skip.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2018)

Well, 6 hours in and nothings fallen off. I'll take my chances.


----------



## perplexed (9 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Skip.



Bidet...


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2018)

Feels like a shoe.

Arnold Schwarzeneggers character, Trench Hauser, tears the door off one in Expendables II.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tSet3V8C9Ek


Same colour as mine 2.


----------



## perplexed (9 Jul 2018)

On the subject of la voiture, I've got to try to shift my dad's car tomorrow - nothing wrong with it at all, but it's a huge logistical headache. Spent most of today getting quotes, sorting insurance and goodness knows what else.

Gardening, laundry and housework came as light relief, and I felt most virtuous once I'd registered the shiny new fridge freezer warranty. Bloody unstoppable I was after that.


----------



## screenman (9 Jul 2018)

I really enjoyed today and intend to do the same tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (10 Jul 2018)

A tad cloudy this morning, off out for an hour on the bike soon and physio later. No swimming for me whilst the back is still painful, I must admit I am missing it.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2018)

Up early, got Lemmy walked While it is still cool. My foot is feeling better, so may resume running tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2018)

Walked in to the hoover yesterday. Middle toe right foot is a glorious colour. 

Leaving for France in 3.5 hours so I’ve just got time to pop up to the allotment and harvest my garlic!


----------



## GM (10 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Walked in to the hoover yesterday. Middle toe right foot is a glorious colour.
> 
> Leaving for France in 3.5 hours so I’ve just got time to pop up to the allotment and harvest my garlic!




Bon Voyage!


----------



## GM (10 Jul 2018)

Going to have a pootle up to town to see the London flypast this morning, and maybe a couple of craft beers, thirsty work this pootling!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2018)

Good morning folks. A bit cooler today. I may go for a bimble today.


----------



## perplexed (10 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Walked in to the hoover yesterday. Middle toe right foot is a glorious colour.
> 
> Leaving for France in 3.5 hours so I’ve just got time to *pop up to the allotment and harvest my garlic*!



I think you'll find they have plenty, no need to take any...


----------



## Globalti (10 Jul 2018)

May I ask... how many retired people reached the stage of their working lives where the original technical part of the job, which they enjoyed, had been replaced by humdrum selling, admin, price negotiation and firefighting? Mine has gone this way as safety restrictions mean I am not qualified and no longer allowed to be involved in the enjoyable R&D side and recent massive price increases in raw materials mean that all we are doing is negotiating with customers, which is disheartening when they can so easily go elsewhere.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2018)

Globalti said:


> May I ask... how many retired people reached the stage of their working lives where the original technical part of the job, which they enjoyed, had been replaced by humdrum selling, admin, price negotiation and firefighting? Mine has gone this way as safety restrictions mean I am not qualified and no longer allowed to be involved in the enjoyable R&D side and recent massive price increases in raw materials mean that all we are doing is negotiating with customers, which is disheartening when they can so easily go elsewhere.




The job just became really boring and i couldn't stand the thought of having to do it for a few more years so i retired.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jul 2018)

Morning all. Have got the builders in this morning ripping the bathroom out, going to totally rebuild the room. MrsP wants the bathroom just so. It's going to cost me a few bob. Then I am going up to Alexandra Palace to watch the RAF flypast over London, I should get a great view from up there.


----------



## screenman (10 Jul 2018)

Had a great view of the fkypat yesterday at about 5pm over Horncastle, which is only a few miles from home for some of them.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2018)

perplexed said:


> I think you'll find they have plenty, no need to take any...



Not as good as grown in Lancashire though!!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2018)

So here we are at Liverpool airport. We’ve now reached the stage of our journey when I sit down quietly and once again contemplate one of life’s great mysteries. 

Why, if we’ve packed everything, does Mrs P need to buy stuff?

I try not to look resigned but enthusiastic and relaxed. There should be a separate waiting area for men.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2018)

Eek! Back on a diet before we go away again.
Just back from doggie walking on Saunton Sands - had a nice paddle in the sea.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2018)

26 hours in and nothing has fallen off the Smart car. Quick trip to collect Mrs D prescription showed that speed cushions should be avoided at all costs.

I've reset the service indicator - It was only serviced 400 miles ago, and it was telling me its overdue.

So, day 2 and all is well.


----------



## GM (10 Jul 2018)

Well that was good, had a cracking view...#lovetheredarrows.


----------



## perplexed (10 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Had a great view of the *fkypat* yesterday at about 5pm over Horncastle, which is only a few miles from home for some of them.



Was it Ikea doing it?


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2018)

Woke up with a sore throat and the feeling of a cold coming, just got to man up and get on with it.


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2018)

Much cooler this morning. Having a pick me up Nespresso then out for a run. Then tidy up, a try and buff out a few minor marks on the Smart car (still trying to think of a good nickname for it). Then I've got 40 litres of Porter to bottle for secondary fermentation.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Woke up with a sore throat and the feeling of a cold coming, just got to man up and get on with it.




Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2018)

Morning folks. A dull day here. Shopping day today.


----------



## perplexed (11 Jul 2018)

Morning - overcast here, pleasant temperature.

I'm going to cement some posts in this morning down the back garden then go and get the food shopping in.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2018)

I am off to play with some dents and may look at changing the car.


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2018)

Ah you fancy a Smart too, eh?


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2018)

All the aforementioned chores done, just as the sun starts to break through and heat the place up. Now contemplating lunch.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Much cooler this morning. Having a pick me up Nespresso then out for a run. Then tidy up, a try and buff out a few minor marks on the Smart car (still trying to think of a good nickname for it). Then I've got 40 litres of Porter to bottle for secondary fermentation.


"High IQ"

You've to stay off the bottle, remember?


----------



## perplexed (11 Jul 2018)

Cementing done, fixed a couple of loose stones in the front wall whilst I had me tools out. 

Gouda sandwich consumed, off shoppin in a few minutes


----------



## screenman (12 Jul 2018)

Bit misty today which may help as we have about 120 yards of 7 ft high privet and conifer to cut, off to play with some dents first though. Youngest is coming around to help with the hedge, if the dents take too long he and Pam may be finished before I get home, I feel a plan coming on.


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2018)

Cool this morning. Just having a quick Forest Gump then off out for a run. Tidy up, have a Nespresso and then fit new brake pads and do the fluid on the Little Tykes pedal car.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2018)

Good morning. A bit damp here this morning. . I see England failed last night. Kane was rubbish and the team in general were underwhelming.


----------



## perplexed (12 Jul 2018)

Morning.

Was outside with a pair of scissors this morning, gathering the more mature of the cherries from our tree before the female blackbird who's been hanging around has the lot.

I've been round and checked on my pots, all is ok, still damp from yesterday's watering.

Now sat with coffee and toast, trying to avoid the over the top post mortems on last night's result on the news.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2018)

perplexed said:


> Morning.
> 
> Was outside with a pair of scissors this morning, gathering the more mature of the cherries from our tree before the female blackbird who's been hanging around has the lot.
> 
> ...




We never seem to get any cherries from the tree before the birds nab them all. Crafty little buggers they are.


----------



## wait4me (12 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Cool this morning. Just having a quick Forest Gump then off out for a run. Tidy up, have a Nespresso and then fit new brake pads and do the fluid on the Little Tykes pedal car.




It's a bit worrying as to where you were when sending this. Too much informatìon


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2018)

I was just touching cloth as i typed.


----------



## wait4me (12 Jul 2018)

First chance to get on her since France holiday. Mrs W says she's lost 4 lbs while away. No problem I've found them plus 1 more. That's even more weight up those lincolnshire "hills". Son moving house today he says he won't need me. Daren't go out on bike as that'll be just when he'll say "you knew I'd need your help". Garage full of his stuff so moved bike to shed so I can get to it and fingers crossed for a bimble tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2018)

Mr @Drago tends to give TMI in all situations (unfortunately).


----------



## Venod (12 Jul 2018)

wait4me said:


> First chance to get on her since France holiday. Mrs W says she's lost 4 lbs while away.



Too much info


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2018)

Afnug said:


> Too much info


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr @Drago tends to give TMI in all situations (unfortunately).



I know the lads and lasses of the CycleChat Retirment Village for the Elderly and Incontinent hang on my every word, so I like to give them as much of the gory detail as I can.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> I know the lads and lasses of the CycleChat Retirment Village for the Elderly and Incontinent hang on my every word, so I like to give them as much of the gory detail as I can.




And you certainly do that with some gusto i might add


----------



## Dirk (12 Jul 2018)

Of out for a trundle down the Tarka Trail this morning with a coffee stop at the Waterside Cafe at Chivenor.


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2018)

Done the brake pads and fluid on the Little Tikes pedal car. It was a laughably easy job.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Done the brake pads and fluid on the Little Tikes pedal car. It was a laughably easy job.


Thought you'd bought one that worked?


----------



## derrick (12 Jul 2018)

New whishbone front pads and cambelt fitted to the wifes car, ready for it's MOT, now it's me time.


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Thought you'd bought one that worked?



It does, fortunately. I knew it needed new pads when I bought it. Could have gone for a while yet, but the pads were £11 and I'd rather do it now than in the snow.


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2018)

Turned blummen hot. I've put my feet up and I'm watching President Trumps chopper on telly.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2018)

It has gone quite cool here now, and it's raining heavily as well.


----------



## GM (12 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Turned blummen hot. I've put my feet up and I'm watching President Trumps chopper on telly.




Saw the heli fly over, I waved but I did'nt see him waving back, B*st@rd!


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2018)

He's keeping an eye out for me 

Did you see the poxy little NPAS Eurocopter Squirrel struggling to keep up with the Presidential Sikorsky?


----------



## GM (12 Jul 2018)

Ha ha, that looked like my boys SAB Blackthunder!


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It has gone quite cool here now, and it's raining heavily as well.



Can you send the precipition this way please, our garden is gasping and my rain water butt is empty.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Can you send the precipition this way please, our garden is gasping and my rain water butt is empty.



Sorry Dave. No can do. We are desperate for tne rain, so we are keeping every drop.


----------



## SteveF (12 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Turned blummen hot. I've put my feet up and I'm watching President Trumps chopper on telly.


Was going to make a quip a about Mr T and Stormy Daniels, however, if that video exists I definitely do *NOT* want to see it..


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2018)

I've felt a bit odd all day. My tummy didn't feel right on my run this morning, and now I feel positively icky.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> I've felt a bit odd all day. My tummy didn't feel right on my run this morning, and now I feel positively icky.




I hope it isn't catching.


----------



## screenman (12 Jul 2018)

I got my timing right, see this morning's post.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jul 2018)

Just got back from A&E.
Went for a walk around Baggy Point just after lunch and Mrs D tripped up and went down like a sack of spuds.
Fractured fibula down near her ankle.
Looks like I'll have to walk down to the pub by myself tomorrow......


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just got back from A&E.
> Went for a walk around Baggy Point just after lunch and Mrs D tripped up and went down like a sack of spuds.
> Fractured fibula down near her ankle.
> Looks like I'll have to walk down to the pub by myself tomorrow......




Terrible news Dirk. Sorry to hear. Hope Mrs Dirk is Ok.


----------



## perplexed (12 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just got back from A&E.
> Went for a walk around Baggy Point just after lunch and Mrs D tripped up and went down like a sack of spuds.
> Fractured fibula down near her ankle.
> Looks like I'll have to walk down to the pub by myself tomorrow......



'Like', but ya know what I mean... best wishes to Mrs D


----------



## perplexed (12 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> I've felt a bit odd all day. My tummy didn't feel right on my run this morning, and now I feel positively icky.



Sounds like this morning's 'touching cloth' moment will be nothing but a dream tomorrow...*










Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just got back from A&E.
> Went for a walk around Baggy Point just after lunch and Mrs D tripped up and went down like a sack of spuds.
> Fractured fibula down near her ankle.
> Looks like I'll have to walk down to the pub by myself tomorrow......


OUCH


----------



## GM (12 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just got back from A&E.
> Went for a walk around Baggy Point just after lunch and Mrs D tripped up and went down like a sack of spuds.
> Fractured fibula down near her ankle.
> Looks like I'll have to walk down to the pub by myself tomorrow......




Ouch! wish Mrs D a speedy recovery from me.


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2018)

Blimey, hope Mrs Dirk makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## roadrash (12 Jul 2018)

speedy recovery to mrs dirk


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just got back from A&E.
> Went for a walk around Baggy Point just after lunch and Mrs D tripped up and went down like a sack of spuds.
> Fractured fibula down near her ankle.
> Looks like I'll have to walk down to the pub by myself tomorrow......



My best wishes that your Good Lady makes a quick recovery.


----------



## perplexed (13 Jul 2018)

Morning - there's been a sprinkling of rain in the night, so I don't have to water my pots this morning.

Bit of light pottering, maybe get the ironing done this morning. A friend of mine is coming round later, when we'll adjourn to a pub in the Peak District for a beverage and a sandwich.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2018)

Good morning peeps. Another overcast day here. We had some rain yesterday, but nowhere near enough. May go for a bimble today.


----------



## screenman (13 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just got back from A&E.
> Went for a walk around Baggy Point just after lunch and Mrs D tripped up and went down like a sack of spuds.
> Fractured fibula down near her ankle.
> Looks like I'll have to walk down to the pub by myself tomorrow......



Ouch! Wish her a fast recovery from over here.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2018)

Tummy still feels a bit delicate. I'm not chundering or owt, just don't feel optimal. Therefore, morning run cancelled in favour of a morning stroll.

Then it's tidy up the house, and sterilise all my home brew kit on todays agenda.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2018)

Doggie walking this morning then taking Mrs D to the fracture clinic for her afternoon appointment.


----------



## GM (13 Jul 2018)

Morning all. The helicopters are flying around again!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walking this morning then taking Mrs D to the fracture clinic for her afternoon appointment.


Good luck to her


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2018)

Morning all, a bright start to the day here, i've been out with the dog and had breakfast and now am waiting for the electrician to call round to discuss the lighting for the bathroom. The bathroom is actually just a bare room with no ceiling, bare brick walls and some floorboards. Fortunately we have a small downstairs loo to use, my daily ablutions are taken in the kitchen, old school style. MrsP and MsP are using are our son's place which is not too far away, I will have to use his facilities this weekend.
A trip to the pub is on the cards for lunchtime along with some shopping for essentials, gives me an excuse to get the bike out for a ride round as well.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2018)

Good morning all, first job of the day's been done, I've spent the last couple of hours doing battle with our mountain of ironing, its cooler today so I thought I'd better tackle it, with it being hot I've just been looking at the growing pile and thinking no I can't be arsed. next job is the weekly shop.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2018)

I have just ordered some wood for the winter. 4 cubic metres of soft wood for £280. We have a lot of oak coming as well, so that should keep us going this winter i think.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2018)

Mrs Ds special cyclists edition air boot......


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Mrs Ds special cyclists edition air boot......
> 
> View attachment 419150




I hope she isn't in pain.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope she isn't in pain.


She's not in too much pain so long as she's sitting still with her leg up.
I don't think she'll be jogging for a while.....


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2018)

The sky is a bit dark here. We might be in for some rain i think.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> The sky is a bit dark here. We might be in for some rain i think.
> 
> 
> View attachment 419165


Glorious sunshine here.
Think we'll go out for a walk..........Oh!...... Bugger!.......


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Tummy still feels a bit delicate. I'm not chundering or owt, just don't feel optimal. Therefore, morning run cancelled in favour of a morning stroll.
> 
> Then it's tidy up the house,* and sterilise all my home brew kit* on todays agenda.


You're doing it as per the instructions, thereby ruling it out of being the cause of the deli belly?


----------



## wait4me (13 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Mrs Ds special cyclists edition air boot......
> 
> View attachment 419150






Best wishes to Mrs Dirk and hope the healing goes well. Looks like ASIMO's foot


----------



## wait4me (13 Jul 2018)

Managed to get in a bimble this morning. Nothing interesting to photo, some pothole filling on-going at last, not too confident of the longevity of the work and the finished surface has introduced some hills into the ride. Yeh I know just a tiny bump to welsh dragons area and most of you.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2018)

wait4me said:


> Managed to get in a bimble this morning. Nothing interesting to photo, some pothole filling on-going at last, not too confident of the longevity of the work and the finished surface has introduced some hills into the ride. Yeh I know just a tiny bump to welsh dragons area and most of you.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2018)

wait4me said:


> Managed to get in a bimble this morning. Nothing interesting to photo, some pothole filling on-going at last, not too confident of the longevity of the work and the finished surface has introduced some hills into the ride. Yeh I know just a tiny bump to welsh dragons area and most of you.



I do most of my riding in rolling Warwickshire countryside, no alpine climbs or mountain passes but enough lumps and bumps to keep it interesting and slow me down a bit.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> You're doing it as per the instructions, thereby ruling it out of being the cause of the deli belly?



I use baby steriliser fluid. My latest batch isn't ready to drink yet, so it'll be some kind manky mass produced bottom fermented filth from the supermarket that did it.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2018)

Morning folks. Today is a nice day already


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2018)

Good morning people, a grey cool misty morning here, we're out in a little while and off to Warrington to see our son, so its a couple of hours on the M6 this morning and the same again tonight.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2018)

Had an early walk. Laying low out of the heat today as its supposed to be a scorcher. Gonna catch up on my reading today - I need a fix of Jack Reacher bitch slapping some bad dudes. I once had a dream where Jack Reacher beat up some criminals, and User appeared and told him off for being so violent!


----------



## GM (14 Jul 2018)

We had some welcomed rain yesterday evening, it must be over 2 months since I've seen rain.


----------



## perplexed (14 Jul 2018)

Morning all. 

We've had a drop of rain overnight but it's blue skies and sunny now. Supposed to be about 26 degrees later, so we're off out for the day and do some Olympic standard pottering.


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2018)

Off to spoons for brekkie, clear blue sky here and I have a dent to play with later.


----------



## postman (14 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Off to spoons for brekkie, clear blue shy here and I have a dent to play with later.



Gooing to 'Spoons' eh,how many have you had already BLUE SHY here .


----------



## postman (14 Jul 2018)

Slept in was going out on the tow path.Now i am dithering,what i might do is just tootle for an hour around Eccup res ,THEN ride to my second fave coffee shop and make it look like i have been MILES and MILES.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2018)

No rain here. Last evening it got jolly gloomy and Mrs D swore blind she felt a few spots of precipitation, but no actual rain appeared.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2018)

We're in Warrington, the M6 was alternating 70 and 50 MPH limits but we had a good trip up. 97 miles door to door, took us 1 hour 55 minutes and my Suzuki Swift was averaging 59 mpg


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2018)

Glorious North Devon weather again today. Just had a ride on my Willy Asole down to the newsagents to pick up Mrs Ds paper. Taking doggie for a walk next.
Sat outside my local last night and got chatting to some Grockles. Interesting to hear what other folk think of this area and funny when you see the look on their faces when I tell them - 'No, I'm not on holiday - I live here'. It's priceless every time.


----------



## gavroche (14 Jul 2018)

Strange the way rain heavy clouds travel. Two mile on either side of us, they had a good downpour. Here? Just a few drops that even didn't wet the ground.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2018)

The inner tube on my back wheel will have to be changed today. Should be fun. I have never done it and Mr WD hasn't done one for about 55 years.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2018)

Mrs D managed about 200 yds on her crutches this morning, just down to the green and back.
She's put it down on Strava as 'Nordic Skiing'.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> We're in Warrington, the M6 was alternating 70 and 50 MPH limits but we had a good trip up. 97 miles door to door, took us 1 hour 55 minutes and my Suzuki Swift was averaging 59 mpg



That's not bag going at all. For some reason the economy meter in my Little Tikes car only reads up to 65MPG. It's been off the top of the scale since I filled it, which means its very economical or the gauge is busted. I like to think it's the former.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2018)

Trimmed my beard, gave it a going over with the number 6 comb on my clippers. I knew it was time when I was mistaken for Charlie Bronson and asked for an autograph.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2018)

I went for a bimble that lasted all of 1 mile. Tyre deflated again. Got home and we ( yes we) spent the next 2 1/2hours faffing around mainly with the nexus gear hub. Finally got the inner tube replaced, inflated, and the wheel back on with all the gears in the right position. Brake adjusted as well.

At least we know how to do it now. Next time it should only take about 30 minutes all in. It is amazing how fast you can do things when you know how they work. I have never replaced an inner tube and it has been about 55 years since Mr WD has done one.


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2018)

Just had two pints of really thick banana milkshake, both had way too much toffee vodka in. If I go quiet do not worry I have just nodded ofzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Just had two pints of really thick banana milkshake, both had way too much toffee vodka in.....


Sounds positively disgusting!


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> That's not bag going at all. For some reason the economy meter in my Little Tikes car only reads up to 65MPG. It's been off the top of the scale since I filled it, which means its very economical or the gauge is busted. I like to think it's the former.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2018)

We got back just before six, and I swapped my chauffeur's hat for my chef's hat and cooked tea. We've had a good day, we had a good catch up with our lad. The traveling wasn't bad, with them converting the M6 to a smart motorway we were alternating between a 50 limit and a 70 limit which helped the mpg, we did 195 miles in 3 hours 50 at 59 mpg. And I'm pleased with that.


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2018)

Nearly watched the cycling highlights.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Nearly watched the cycling highlights.



I have watched the cycling highlights, I'm now watching the cricket highlight's


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> I have watched the cycling highlights, I'm now watching the cricket highlight's



The milkshake took over here and prevented me from staying awake.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> The milkshake took over here and prevented me from staying awake.



With the driving I've done today I'm surprised I haven't had an attack of the lead eyelids, my Good Lady sat down after her tea with a cuppa and has been asleep since, I guess I've worn her out.


----------



## gavroche (14 Jul 2018)

I now have the cat and puppy in the same room. The puppy wants to be friendly but cat not so keen. Keeping a close watch on cat.


----------



## wait4me (14 Jul 2018)

Full house with son and tribe today. Just pizzas and "party food" . But I'm banned from kitchen today (It's normally my area due to Mrs W arthritis of various types) She had a steroid injection about 3 weeks ago and I quote "Makes me feel like a spring chicken". I've told her she's out of luck as it's burgers and bangers on bbqs tomorrow. Son and tribe returning. They are homeless.

Enough of you feeling sorry for them it's just till house purchase completes next week. Oh yes cycling/bimbling No chance till Monday.


----------



## perplexed (15 Jul 2018)

Morning all, a fine, blued-skied sunny day in South Yorkshire has dawned...

Breakfasted, pots watered and sat with my feet up. Bit of exercise in the Peaks this morning, then dunno what this afternoon...

Have a great day y'all...


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2018)

Good morming. Overcast here today and light rain predicted so we shall see. Have a good day folks.


----------



## screenman (15 Jul 2018)

Clear blue sky again here, have not yet decided what the day will bring. First day of diet, overdone it on holiday and not being able to do much since due to the trapped nerve means the lard has piled on a bit, well 7lb to be precise but that could be a lot more if I do not do something about it now.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2018)

Good morning, our sons not visiting this morning, Working overtime, so I'm off on a bike ride in a bit.


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2018)

Too hot already. I intend to veg out all day more than I normally do, mebbe see if there's some kind of violent thriller or gross out comedy film on Sky.


----------



## wait4me (15 Jul 2018)

Morning all. It's gonna be a hotun here today
Up early today (for us on a Sunday) Just enjoying the tranquillity (didn't realise I knew that word) with just the 2 granddaughters here. they're still asleep at the moment. They aren't "littleuns" at 16 & 19 so even when up it's still quite calm. Son daughter in law and 2 grandsons arrive later for the day (not much at a Travelodge apart from beds). Then its time for me to do as I'm told (when did my son take over my role?) and follow all instructions for bbq.
Later today the 2 grandsons will be left here till Thursday for school when they move into new home.
Don't misunderstand me, I love my family but over indulgence of anything can be bad for your health. Or in this case , my sanity. Thank god for Leffe


----------



## wait4me (15 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, our sons not visiting this morning, Working overtime, so I'm off on a bike ride in a bit.




I'm jealous


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2018)

Overtime! Damn you to Hades man, coming on here using foul language like that!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2018)

I am not expecting son, daughter or any of my 5 gradnchildren here at any time today, so a relaxing day for us. I may go for a bimble. It is getting warm now.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2018)

Doggie walking duties first thing this morning.
MrsD feels up for a Sunday lunch, so I'll take her somewhere nice with easy access.
Might go out for a ride this evening - what time does the football start? That might be a good time to go, I bet the roads will be quiet then.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walking duties first thing this morning.
> MrsD feels up for a Sunday lunch, so I'll take her somewhere nice with easy access.
> Might go out for a ride this evening - what time does the football start? That might be a good time to go, I bet the roads will be quiet then.


4pm kick off.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Overtime! Damn you to Hades man, coming on here using foul language like that!!!


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> 4pm kick off.


Ta. That should tie in nicely with my plans. Best make sure my Di2 is charged.


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2018)

Blimey, it's warm. I'm sweating like Stormy Daniels going to tea at the White House.


----------



## wait4me (15 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not expecting son, daughter or any of my 5 gradnchildren here at any time today, so a relaxing day for us. I may go for a bimble. It is getting warm now.




Brings Arthur Askey to mind
"You Lucky People"


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2018)

wait4me said:


> Brings Arthur Askey to mind
> "You Lucky People"


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Jul 2018)

I have thought long and hard about this and have come up with what I want when retired but not where, I don't think the place exists.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2018)

I'm sat in the garden at Whitemores Antiques in Shenton with a coffee and toast, it's been a cracking cycling morning, and I got my timing right at the cafe, I rolled in ten minutes before the Coventry Road Club and got my coffee and toast without queuing.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2018)

Just 12 miles for me today. A nice breeze which was very welcome. The main road was even emptier than normal.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2018)

Just did a short hilly 15 miles in 55 minutes - not bad considering the heat.
Now in pub with Mrs D awaiting Sunday lunch.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I have thought long and hard about this and have come up with what I want when retired but not where, I don't think the place exists.


Do tell more.......


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2018)

Got back a while ago, been waiting for Ride With GPS to upload the ride from my phone. A lovely morning ride in the sunshine, ride a little short for me, about 52 miles, but enjoyable non the less.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/25522858


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just did a short hilly 15 miles in 55 minutes - not bad considering the heat.
> Now in pub with Mrs D awaiting Sunday lunch.


You sent her to the bar to collect your lunch, with only the one good leg!!


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> You sent her to the bar to collect your lunch, with only the one good leg!!


She's got to earn her keep....


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> She's got to earn her keep....


She'll stop your fb supply.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Do tell more.......



A bungalow, 2 bedrooms both en-suite, kitchen diner, separate lounge, manageable gardens front and rear to potter about in, warm sunshine not too hot, a communal pool and /or beach, easy to reach outdoor spaces such as parks some rough terrain so our dog will get plenty of exercise. We will need things to do so we don't get bored.

Of course this would mean going to another country but I don't want to live on a complex, or be surrounded by holiday makers.

It is a dream and will remain so....


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> A bungalow, 2 bedrooms both en-suite, kitchen diner, separate lounge, manageable gardens front and rear to potter about in, warm sunshine not too hot, a communal pool and /or beach, easy to reach outdoor spaces such as parks some rough terrain so our dog will get plenty of exercise.


Sounds like you've been spying on me!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2018)

Well we are in Nice. Approximately 500 metres from the Promenade des Anglais.......... it’s getting very, very messy. Total chaos!!!


----------



## screenman (16 Jul 2018)

Another nice day out there and as yet nothing planned.


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2018)

Been for a run. Hot already.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2018)

Morning chaps. Cooler and dull here at the moment.


----------



## perplexed (16 Jul 2018)

Morning troops...

Bits and bobs day today. Food shopping and I've got around 15 or 16 large bags full of garden clippings to take to recycling centre. Pots watered and laundry on.


----------



## GM (16 Jul 2018)

Seeing as it's my Birthday I treated myself to a new Brompton, just love 'em. Daughter came round yesterday and my son cooked the most amazing curry, a couple of cool beers it went down a treat


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> Seeing as it's my Birthday I treated myself to a new Brompton, just love 'em. Daughter came round yesterday and my son cooked the most amazing curry, a couple of cool beers it went down a treat




Happy Birthday. Many congratulations.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> Seeing as it's my Birthday I treated myself to a new Brompton, just love 'em. Daughter came round yesterday and my son cooked the most amazing curry, a couple of cool beers it went down a treat



Happy Birthday


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2018)

Happy birthday @GM


----------



## Paulus (16 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> Seeing as it's my Birthday I treated myself to a new Brompton, just love 'em. Daughter came round yesterday and my son cooked the most amazing curry, a couple of cool beers it went down a treat


Happy birthday. Why not treat yourself.


----------



## wait4me (16 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Just 12 miles for me today. A nice breeze which was very welcome. The main road was even emptier than normal.
> View attachment 419432
> View attachment 419433




Just like Lincolnshire fens


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2018)

wait4me said:


> Just like Lincolnshire fens




I bet.


----------



## wait4me (16 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> Seeing as it's my Birthday I treated myself to a new Brompton, just love 'em. Daughter came round yesterday and my son cooked the most amazing curry, a couple of cool beers it went down a teat




happy birthday and many more of them


----------



## wait4me (16 Jul 2018)

Just back from 18 miler even the air when on the move feels hot


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2018)

Fitted a 2m ham radio set into the Shart car. Wanted to do a job that left no permanent holes or damage. Managed to mount the set on an existing dash moi ting bolt, and made a bracket to bolt the antenna to one of the boot lid mounts. Just need to make up a coax lead and I'm sorted. CQ CQ CQ.


----------



## screenman (16 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> Seeing as it's my Birthday I treated myself to a new Brompton, just love 'em. Daughter came round yesterday and my son cooked the most amazing curry, a couple of cool beers it went down a treat




Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday Dear GM
Happy Birthday to You.

From good friends and true,
From old friends and new,
May good luck go with you,
And happiness too.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (16 Jul 2018)

Happy burpday GM


----------



## Ian H (16 Jul 2018)

I was practicing cloud-pruning on the yew hedges today, then being brutal with the laurel hedge at the top of the garden. I still have to tidy up.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jul 2018)

I'm going dog/house sitting tomorrow


----------



## perplexed (16 Jul 2018)

I'm feeling particularly noble today - not only did I carry out the tasks I mentioned earlier, I washed out the black wheelie bin, bleached it and washed it again.

Thankfully the water ran down next doors drive and not mine*
























*I did hose down afterwards


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (16 Jul 2018)

My day:Out by ten this morning to do a 45 mile ride in the scorching sun.
Then we decided instead of going abroad in september and putting the dogs in the kennels we would have a week in cornwall and take them with us.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2018)

perplexed said:


> I'm feeling particularly noble today - not only did I carry out the tasks I mentioned earlier, I washed out the black wheelie bin, bleached it and washed it again.
> 
> Thankfully the water ran down next doors drive and not mine*
> 
> ...


Bleach 'll weaken the plastic.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2018)

Morning folks. We have some firewood arriving this afternoon, so i will be helping Mr WD move it into the log store and stack it. No idea what i am doing this morning though.


----------



## Drago (17 Jul 2018)

Walk the dog this morning. Got a slight headache, think I've let myself get a bit dehydrated. Going to give the Little Tikes car a wipe, and settle down with a book.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Bleach 'll weaken the plastic.


Don't they sell bleach in plastic bottles?


----------



## screenman (17 Jul 2018)

Been up a while just not got around to saying hello. Bright and sunny again, back still sore and off to physion today and stomach ache for past few days, possible the after effects of a course of antibiotics. Still no swimming or gym and I am missing those two a lot, had to knock back on the calorie intake at the weekend as the scales were groaning everytime I got near them.

Have fun and keep smiling.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Been up a while just not got around to saying hello. Bright and sunny again, back still sore and off to physion today and stomach ache for past few days, possible the after effects of a course of antibiotics. Still no swimming or gym and I am missing those two a lot, had to knock back on the calorie intake at the weekend as the scales were groaning everytime I got near them.
> 
> Have fun and keep smiling.




Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## wait4me (17 Jul 2018)

perplexed said:


> I'm feeling particularly noble today - not only did I carry out the tasks I mentioned earlier, I washed out the black wheelie bin, bleached it and washed it again.
> 
> Thankfully the water ran down next doors drive and not mine*
> 
> ...




An absolute classic example of retirement


----------



## wait4me (17 Jul 2018)

Off with Mrs W and elder grandaughter to see a very good friends in Wymondham. How I'll enjoy listening to norfolk accents again (I'm a dumpling myself) instead of this yellabelly stuff here. So no bimbling till tomorrow it's all driving today.


----------



## perplexed (17 Jul 2018)

Got up shockingly late this morning. Blue sky, sun is shining.

I was going to go for a really long walk from home into the Peaks and back, but my tardiness has put the kybosh on that. I'll stick to a more local walk and a read of my book later.


----------



## Drago (17 Jul 2018)

I'm wondering if beer might cure my slight headache? Waiting for 1200 to roll around so I can find out.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm wondering if beer might cure my slight headache? Waiting for 1200 to roll around so I can find out.


Worth a try. Give it a go and report back.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2018)

Good morning, I've been to yoga this morning, teacher gave us a good work out. Now waiting for my step daughter, we're taking my Good Lady out, its my Good Ladies birthday today, I won't say how old but I'm in my mid sixties and she's about four years older.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, I've been to yoga this morning, teacher gave us a good work out. Now waiting for my step daughter, we're taking my Good Lady out, its my Good Ladies birthday today, I won't say how old but I'm in my mid sixties and she's about four years older.


You married a cougar?!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, I've been to yoga this morning, teacher gave us a good work out. Now waiting for my step daughter, we're taking my Good Lady out, its my Good Ladies birthday today, I won't say how old but I'm in my mid sixties and she's about four years older.




A happy Birthday to Mrs R.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> You married a cougar?!



A very long time ago, about 35 years ago, I don't think the name had been invented then.


----------



## perplexed (17 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm wondering if beer might cure my slight headache? Waiting for 1200 to roll around so I can find out.




Not quite the same time, but the same sentiment...


----------



## GM (17 Jul 2018)

Happy Birthday to Mrs Dave  By my calculations I'm one day older than your good lady!


----------



## screenman (17 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, I've been to yoga this morning, teacher gave us a good work out. Now waiting for my step daughter, we're taking my Good Lady out, its my Good Ladies birthday today, I won't say how old but I'm in my mid sixties and she's about four years older.



47 then. Wish her a good one.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2018)

Good morning folks. Another overcast day here at the moment.


----------



## screenman (18 Jul 2018)

Nice day here and off to play with some dents.


----------



## perplexed (18 Jul 2018)

Morning. A bit overcast in Sheffield but a decent temperature.

I plan to do very little today - I have to go back to w**k for a couple of days tomorrow 

A light tidy up, read my book, TdF later and that's about it.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2018)

Short hilly ride this morning, then nipping down the road to bring my caravan home from storage. It needs a good clean and a couple of little jobs doing, before we go away for 2 weeks on Friday.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jul 2018)

After the recent spate of boiling weather. We have decided we do not want to move to Italy full time.

Part time would do.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jul 2018)

Good morning all, a bright start to the day , but a bit cooler here at the moment. I have wasted a few hours playing with the kittens we are fostering for a few weeks. They are now 8 weeks old and will be going back to the rescue centre on monday. The mother is ferral and is today being neutered before being released back to the farm where she came from. The kittens will be vacinated and neutered next week, and will then be put up for rehoming.


----------



## wait4me (18 Jul 2018)

just enough cloud here today to act as a gentle filter of the sun. So nice low 20s plus a breeze.
Been out for a 20 mile bimble this morning and it was really pleasant at the current temp/breeze


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2018)

Hot and hilly 15 miles with 800 ft of climbing this morning - averaged 14.8 mph on my steel Dawes Clubman.
Off to pick the caravan up after lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2018)

17 mile bimble for me today. Got rained on a bit bit for most of the way it was lovely.


----------



## GM (18 Jul 2018)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 419881
> Good morning all, a bright start to the day , but a bit cooler here at the moment. I have wasted a few hours playing with the kittens we are fostering for a few weeks. They are now 8 weeks old and will be going back to the rescue centre on monday. The mother is ferral and is today being neutered before being released back to the farm where she came from. The kittens will be vacinated and neutered next week, and will then be put up for rehoming.




If we didn't have the whippet Roz would love all one them.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2018)

We bought a 2 seater garden chair. It arrived today......in a box. MR WD is shaking his head, tutting, and making rather unpleasant comments at the moments that cannot be repeated...

He is not a happy bunny, and i can see this thing ending up in the bin very, very soon.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2018)

Caravan brought back. Doggie walked. Shopping done. Was going to cook dinner......but can't be arsed, so we're off down our local for something nice off their menu.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2018)

The chair has finally been put together. Was it worth it? Probably not. Then again nothing is cheap these days. I am just glad we got it in a sale and didn't have to pay full price. It def would not have been worth it then. And we seem to have quite a few bits left over as well which is rather worrying.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2018)

First course......


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2018)

We've been drinking tea, eating biscuits and playing bingo this afternoon, we won the bonus ball again, I won a fiver and my Good Lady won forty quid.


----------



## Drago (18 Jul 2018)

Pleased to discover celebrity Smart car owners.

George Clooney.
Simon Cowell.
Joanna Lumley.
Mel Gibson.

And Miley Cyrus owns the same version as me (Fortwo cabriolet). Not sure if I should be pleased about the last one.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Pleased to discover celebrity Smart car owners.
> 
> George Clooney.
> Simon Cowell.
> ...


I noticed you missed out Justin Beiber and Rolf Harris from that list.......


----------



## Drago (18 Jul 2018)

Rolf was thrown outof the the Smart car club. His ice cream van lookalike painted Fortwo was broken for spares.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We bought a 2 seater garden chair. It arrived today......in a box. MR WD is shaking his head, tutting, and making rather unpleasant comments at the moments that cannot be repeated...
> 
> He is not a happy bunny, and i can see this thing ending up in the bin very, very soon.


You not going to give it a go?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> You not going to give it a go?




Hell no. I can hardly take the mick out of Mr WD if i can't do it, so best leave him to it.


----------



## wait4me (18 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> The chair has finally been put together. Was it worth it? Probably not. Then again nothing is cheap these days. I am just glad we got it in a sale and didn't have to pay full price. It def would not have been worth it then. And we seem to have quite a few bits left over as well which is rather worrying.




I always seem to find that when that happens to me I give it a few days, can't find what the "extra" bits are for so bin them. The day after the bin's emptied something happens and I see what those "extras" we're for AAGGHH .


----------



## Paulus (18 Jul 2018)

I am waiting to phone the flight line for a sunrise hot air balloon ride to see if the flight is taking place tomorrow morning. This is the 6th time of booking over the last two years and it has been cancelled each time because of unfavourable weather conditions.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2018)

Paulus said:


> I am waiting to phone the flight line for a sunrise hot air balloon ride to see if the flight is taking place tomorrow morning. This is the 6th time of booking over the last two years and it has been cancelled each time because of unfavourable weather conditions.


No compensation for delayed flight?


----------



## perplexed (18 Jul 2018)

Paulus said:


> I am waiting to phone the flight line for a sunrise hot air balloon ride to see if the flight is taking place tomorrow morning. This is the 6th time of booking over the last two years and it has been cancelled each time because of unfavourable weather conditions.



It's so deflating when that happens.


----------



## screenman (19 Jul 2018)

Bit overcast and cooler today, I am off to take my older brother fishing, his choice and certainly not mine. He is 23 years older than me and I try and get few hours together every month or so. This is a guy who made sure I got no inheritance from the sale of the family house, am I mad or forgiving.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2018)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2018)

Run done, tidied up, showered, Nespresso.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> This is a guy who made sure I got no inheritance from the sale of the family house, am I mad or forgiving.


----------



## wait4me (19 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Bit overcast and cooler today, I am off to take my older brother fishing, his choice and certainly not mine. He is 23 years older than me and I try and get few hours together every month or so. This is a guy who made sure I got no inheritance from the sale of the family house, am I mad or forgiving.




Forgiving and I suggest a better person than your brother


----------



## wait4me (19 Jul 2018)

Big changes today.
7.5 ton van with some of sons furniture leaves our drive after 7 days. Lots of clutter, sorry, sons family's other stuff leaves our 2 bed bungalow. 2 grandsons and 1 grandaughter go to new home.

We moved 50 miles to live near our son and family 12 years ago. There have been a few reasons why this turned out to be an excellent idea. However he and daughter in law have decided to move about 15 miles away and he's now suggesting we move too. I feel we're now living somewhere we wouldn't have chosen. Home town of Kings Lynn has changed so much it's no longer "home". So feel a bit p.....d off and no way are we following him.
Comments would be appreciated.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2018)

wait4me said:


> Big changes today.
> 7.5 ton van with some of sons furniture leaves our drive after 7 days. Lots of clutter, sorry, sons family's other stuff leaves our 2 bed bungalow. 2 grandsons and 1 grandaughter go to new home.
> 
> We moved 50 miles to live near our son and family 12 years ago. There have been a few reasons why this turned out to be an excellent idea. However he and daughter in law have decided to move about 15 miles away and he's now suggesting we move too. I feel we're now living somewhere we wouldn't have chosen. Home town of Kings Lynn has changed so much it's no longer "home". So feel a bit p.....d off and no way are we following him.
> Comments would be appreciated.




It must be hard and a bit annoying that you made a move to be closer to them and now they are moving away and hope maybe expect? You to move as well, especially as you wouldn't have chosen that place. Always a difficult choice, but do you really want the hassle of moving again?

Personally i wouldn't. If you are happy where you are then stay and enjoy. Kids eh?


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2018)

it's


----------



## perplexed (19 Jul 2018)

Blue sky and sunny. Got to go to work later...


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2018)

It is going to be a beautiful day here, so another bimble is on the cards for me.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2018)

Today's bike ride has been called off.  I've a minor belly upset and I'm well below par so I'll ride another day. I've been getting these since I came out of hospital after my heart attack in 2016, initially about once a month and very unpleasant, but as time has gone by the severity and frequency has reduced and now they are infrequent and mild. I had it checked out by the doctor when they first started but nothing showed up.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Today's bike ride has been called off.  I've a minor belly upset and I'm well below par so I'll ride another day. I've been getting these since I came out of hospital after my heart attack in 2016, initially about once a month and very unpleasant, but as time has gone by the severity and frequency has reduced and now they are infrequent and mild. I had it checked out by the doctor when they first started but nothing showed up.




I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## perplexed (19 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Today's bike ride has been called off.  I've a minor belly upset and I'm well below par so I'll ride another day. I've been getting these since I came out of hospital after my heart attack in 2016, initially about once a month and very unpleasant, but as time has gone by the severity and frequency has reduced and now they are infrequent and mild. I had it checked out by the doctor when they first started but nothing showed up.



Get well soon!


----------



## wait4me (19 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It must be hard and a bit annoying that you made a move to be closer to them and now they are moving away and hope maybe expect? You to move as well, especially as you wouldn't have chosen that place. Always a difficult choice, but do you really want the hassle of moving again?
> 
> Personally i wouldn't. If you are happy where you are then stay and enjoy. Kids eh?




You've hit the nail on the head. My views exactly thanks for your comment.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2018)

Another 17 mile bimble for me today. Just a couple of pics.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2018)

wait4me said:


> You've hit the nail on the head. My views exactly thanks for your comment.




No problem. It appears to be a "thing" nowadays. Parents give things up, or move, or sacrafice something in some way for the kids only to have the said kids then think only of themselves and not of the parents and what they did for them. That in turn leaves the parents having to like it or lump it so to speak.

If you are happy then let them carry on. They can come to you now. Just enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2018)

numbnuts said:


> it's


it's  now


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2018)

numbnuts said:


> it's  now




Sheesh. Make your mind up.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> No compensation for delayed flight?


No. Just the opportunity to rebook at a later date. It can take many times before the flight takes place.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2018)

Great time this morning as we finally got the balloon flight. An early start as we met at 0545 at Graveley near Stevenage . Once the balloon was inflated we took off and flew over Letchworth, Stotfold and then towards Henlow until the wind changed direction and it took us eastward. We landed in a farmers field in Edworth, quite gently without tipping over. A very good trip. Champagne, coissaints and coffee for breakfast whilst we packed up the balloon and waited for the mini bus to pick us up.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2018)

Paulus said:


> Great time this morning as we finally got the balloon flight. An early start as we met at 0545 at Graveley near Stevenage . Once the balloon was inflated we took off and flew over Letchworth, Stotfold and then towards Henlow until the wind changed direction and it took us eastward. We landed in a farmers field in Edworth, quite gently without tipping over. A very good trip. Champagne, coissaints and coffee for breakfast whilst we packed up the balloon and waited for the mini bus to pick us up.




Sounds like fun.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2018)




----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2018)




----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2018)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 420054




Fabulous views.


----------



## GM (19 Jul 2018)

Paulus said:


> Great time this morning as we finally got the balloon flight. An early start as we met at 0545 at Graveley near Stevenage . Once the balloon was inflated we took off and flew over Letchworth, Stotfold and then towards Henlow until the wind changed direction and it took us eastward. We landed in a farmers field in Edworth, quite gently without tipping over. A very good trip. Champagne, coissaints and coffee for breakfast whilst we packed up the balloon and waited for the mini bus to pick us up.




That does sound good, I used to see them a lot drifting over Stevenage when I worked there, 


In other news,,,, Are you going to use your new Condor next Sunday week for the Prudential ride? I'm toying with using the brommie.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2018)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 420054


You are Ken Bruce, AICMFP.


----------



## GM (19 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Another 17 mile bimble for me today. Just a couple of pics.
> 
> View attachment 420039
> View attachment 420040
> View attachment 420041




More fabulous views, that does look lovely in your neck of the woods when the sun's shining


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> More fabulous views, that does look lovely in your neck of the woods when the sun's shining




. Thanks. As you say, when the sun is shining.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> More fabulous views, that does look lovely in your neck of the woods when the sun's shining




When it is raining, it's atmospheric, not just hissing down.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> That does sound good, I used to see them a lot drifting over Stevenage when I worked there,
> 
> 
> In other news,,,, Are you going to use your new Condor next Sunday week for the Prudential ride? I'm toying with using the brommie.


The new Condor has not been built yet. I am hoping it will be ready for the pru. ride.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> You are Ken Bruce, AICMFP.


Please no no no. Must be a trick of the light.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2018)

Having not ridden this morning as I was feeling rough I now feel bad because I didn't ride, not helped by seeing pictures on here by people who did ride. I recon I must be getting better.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Having not ridden this morning as I was feeling rough I now feel bad because I didn't ride, not helped by seeing pictures on here by people who did ride. I recon I must be getting better.




Don't feel bad. You do so much cycling normally.


----------



## screenman (20 Jul 2018)

Another bright day and off to play with some dents, may even try the gym tonight just gently in fact very gently.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2018)

Good morning. A defintie change in the weather today. Quote a bit cooler. We are hoping for some rain today, then the sunnny warm weather will be back. Hoorah.


----------



## GM (20 Jul 2018)

Morning all. @screenman can I pick your vast knowledge of the motor trade. What's the best way to sell a cherished number plate, I've got one which I've been trying to sell for the last year with no luck, I've tried eBay, Facebook and Gumtree.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2018)

I've got to take the dogs to be clipped


----------



## Dirk (20 Jul 2018)

Hitched up and ready to go. Towing to just outside of Shaftesbury this morning, to a nice looking site we haven't used before. We're having a week there, then moving on to Somerset for a week. That will make 52 nights away in the van so far this year. Reckon we might make it 70 this year.
Weather looks like its going to hold.


----------



## screenman (20 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. @screenman can I pick your vast knowledge of the motor trade. What's the best way to sell a cherished number plate, I've got one which I've been trying to sell for the last year with no luck, I've tried eBay, Facebook and Gumtree.



Reduce the price, sounds harsh but everything sells if the price is right. There are a few dealers out there that will buy them but most I feel work as agents and stock very little. 

Never miss a chance to advertise it, even on places like this as judging by how tight many cyclist are some must be minted.

Now what is the plate?


----------



## GM (20 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Reduce the price, sounds harsh but everything sells if the price is right. There are a few dealers out there that will buy them but most I feel work as agents and stock very little.
> 
> Never miss a chance to advertise it, even on places like this as judging by how tight many cyclist are some must be minted.
> 
> Now what is the plate?




This is it from when I had a Jaguar X Type......







Does £750 seem reasonable ?


----------



## Venod (20 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. @screenman can I pick your vast knowledge of the motor trade. What's the best way to sell a cherished number plate, I've got one which I've been trying to sell for the last year with no luck, I've tried eBay, Facebook and Gumtree.



You could try this or a similar website, I don't know what they charge though.

https://www.theprivateplateco.co.uk/sell-your-private-plate/


----------



## Dirk (20 Jul 2018)

The Eagle has landed.....


----------



## perplexed (21 Jul 2018)

Morning. Two work days are now done thankfully...

Going to have a steady day today to recover.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2018)

Treated myself to a lay in, didn't get up til 7. Off out for a run in a moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2018)

Morning folks. A rather damp start to the day here, but hopefully it will brighten up.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> This is it from when I had a Jaguar X Type......
> 
> View attachment 420148
> 
> ...




I don't normally hang around in here with the granny gang, but I was looking through the window..... there must be a Jag forum, you know, a bit like this place only less senior!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I don't normally hang around in here with the granny gang, but I was looking through the window..... there must be a Jag forum, you know, a bit like this place only less senior!




Get lost.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 Jul 2018)

Morning

We had an alarm fitted in early june and it went off at 1AM this morning.At night we set it for part sensor which means it is turned off in our bedroom and the hallway.It is saying it went off in the kitchen which has a pet sensor fitted so i haven't got a clue why it went off.No signs of disturbance but man is it loud.I think it will be apologies all round to the neighbours.


----------



## gavroche (21 Jul 2018)

Going to buy a soft lead for Mollie today and probably more toys although she has loads already. I know she will eventually chew through it but we must start lead training soon. She is having her second injection on Monday so won't be long before we can take her out. I love it when she comes to greet me in the morning. She is adorable.


----------



## GM (21 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I don't normally hang around in here with the granny gang, but I was looking through the window..... there must be a Jag forum, you know, a bit like this place only less senior!




Dave, you young whippersnapper,  you got me all excited when I saw the alert, I thought ooh good dave wants to buy my number plate.

Thanks for your concern, I am on a couple of Jag forums, but no luck there.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jul 2018)

Morning all, I am not in MrsP's good books at the moment. As i got a bottle of vinegar out of the cupboard, it knocked a jar of mango chutney out of said cupboard which bounced off of my arm and landed on the corner of the hob. It has cracked in 3 places and broken the corner. Fortunately MrsP has got the hob insured and she has made the call to the company who are going to send out the assessor.
I only wanted to cook poached eggs for my breakfast.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2018)

Sat in the garden centre at Wistow with coffee and toast. I hadn't been this way for ages and had forgotten how lumpy it is round by Saddington.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2018)

Finished changing the handlebar tape on the Pinnacle. Got a ride planned next week and I'm not sure what time I'll be back, so wanted the bike with the full lights set up ready.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2018)

I got back about three quarters of an hour ago, I've had an excellent ride to Wistow and back, my legs were glowing when I got back in, I'm now knackered but I've enjoyed myself.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/25754214#


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Sat in the garden centre at Wistow with coffee and toast. I hadn't been this way for ages and had forgotten how lumpy it is round by Saddington.
> 
> View attachment 420302


Someone has nicked his bike


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> Dave, you young whippersnapper,  you got me all excited when I saw the alert, I thought ooh good dave wants to buy my number plate.
> 
> Thanks for your concern, I am on a couple of Jag forums, but no luck there.




I apologise for increasing your heart rate!


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2018)

Yippee! Another nice morning, car to finish cleaning then off to youngest for a bbq. Diet is doing fine and the back is slowly improving, short swim planned for tomorrow.

Enjoy your day everybody.


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2018)

T'is Sunday, so will walk the dog in a minute. Then I'll clean the Little Tikes care. Then I'll do bugger all.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2018)

Good morning. . I have no idea what i will do today. Probably sod all.


----------



## perplexed (22 Jul 2018)

Morning all...

Dull day weather wise, not sure which way it'll go. A nasty sore throat threatened yesterday evening, but it seems to have 90% subsided this morning. Nothing in particular on today, which is ok with me!


----------



## GM (22 Jul 2018)

Morning all. Sad day yesterday, I sold my Fender Strat, my second most loved possession, arthritis in your left hand can be a real bugger at times.

In other news, I'm going to give the car a spruce up ready for it's MOT and service tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. Sad day yesterday, I sold my Fender Strat, my second most loved possession, arthritis in your left hand can be a real bugger at times.
> 
> In other news, I'm going to give the car a spruce up ready for it's MOT and service tomorrow.




Oh no. Sorry you had to part with your beloved guitar.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. Sad day yesterday, I sold my Fender Strat, my second most loved possession, arthritis in your left hand can be a real bugger at times.
> 
> In other news, I'm going to give the car a spruce up ready for it's MOT and service tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2018)

Morning all from the Pikey Pensioners. Another glorious day of scenic walks, country pubs and chillin' in the van.
We're currently on track to do over 70 nights away this year.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Jul 2018)

Morning happy people. Countdown continuing to R Day, but still too far in the future for my liking...

Out of interest, at what ages did people retire, if you cared to share? (I expect that it's all in the thread somewhere, but forgive me for not reading the whole thread )


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Morning happy people. Countdown continuing to R Day, but still too far in the future for my liking...
> 
> Out of interest, at what ages did people retire, if you cared to share? (I expect that it's all in the thread somewhere, but forgive me for not reading the whole thread )


I retired 2 days after my 60th birthday. I could have gone on the Wednesday, but decided to grit my teeth and see the week out. 
I got no recognition for this selfless sacrifice. Feck 'em!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2018)

I just stopped when i was 52. Still not officially retired.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2018)

I retired 29 years and 8 days ago


----------



## GM (22 Jul 2018)

I left it late to retire, October last year when I was 68, regretting it now!


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Morning happy people. Countdown continuing to R Day, but still too far in the future for my liking...
> 
> Out of interest, at what ages did people retire, if you cared to share? (I expect that it's all in the thread somewhere, but forgive me for not reading the whole thread )



I quit at 64, dropped my notice on the gaffers desk at the beginning of December and told her I'd Finish a week before Xmas.


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2018)

The Little Tikes car is shining like a shiny thing in a bright light. House tidied, doggy walked, feet up.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jul 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Morning happy people. Countdown continuing to R Day, but still too far in the future for my liking...
> 
> Out of interest, at what ages did people retire, if you cared to share? (I expect that it's all in the thread somewhere, but forgive me for not reading the whole thread )


I retired 1 month and 10 days after my 60th birthday . My last day of work was the 20th of April this year.


----------



## GM (22 Jul 2018)

The dog and me are in the dog house, silly me left the shoe cupboard door open. That's a new pair of sandals I owe wifey ....


----------



## gavroche (22 Jul 2018)

Good late morning to all. Back from 25 mile ride with my stepson and going to Pet shop later to buy Molly a new bed as the other one is too small now so it will be passed on to Rusty the cat. Have a great day everybody.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> The dog and me are in the dog house, silly me left the shoe cupboard door open. That's a new pair of sandals I owe wifey ....
> 
> View attachment 420507


They never chew the cheap stuff, do they? Mind you, they never buy the cheap stuff, IME


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2018)

I'm going home today


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2018)

GM, take her in holiday to Oludeniz, they are only a tenner a pair out there. May not be quite the same though


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2018)

Watched while the very pleasant young lady uploaded my Morrisons delivery and lugged it up the driveway. Who'd have thought crates of Guinness weighed so much?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2018)

Another 17 miles for me this morning. Now I have parked my bum down In front of the TV to watch the TED.


----------



## GM (22 Jul 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> They never chew the cheap stuff, do they? Mind you, they never buy the cheap stuff, IME




Typical, she's got 4 pairs of these in different colours and they were her favourite. Fortunate for me, I got them in Costco when they were selling them for £28


----------



## GM (22 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Another 17 miles for me this morning. Now I have parked my bum down In front of the TV to watch the TED.
> 
> View attachment 420517
> View attachment 420518
> View attachment 420519




You're clocking up the miles lately WD, Chapeau !


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> You're clocking up the miles lately WD, Chapeau !




Thank you. Gotta make the most of this weather. Might be another 10 years before we have another one and knowing my luck living in wales, once it starts to rain, it won't stop for at least 6 months.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2018)

We're having lunch in the Grove Arms - as featured on The Hotel Inspector with Alex Polizzi the other week.
Must say, the lunch was very nice and our JR enjoyed the 'Doggie Chicken Dinner' @ £3.95.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (22 Jul 2018)

London to Southend bike ride today which i do every year.It was hot out there today but an enjoyable 54 miles anyway.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1719664566


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (22 Jul 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Morning happy people. Countdown continuing to R Day, but still too far in the future for my liking...
> 
> Out of interest, at what ages did people retire, if you cared to share? (I expect that it's all in the thread somewhere, but forgive me for not reading the whole thread )



Retired last month three days short of my 65th birthday.
I did think of staying on but then thought f**k that


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Retired last month at 65.
> I did think of staying on but then thought f**k that


----------



## gavroche (22 Jul 2018)

I forgot to say earlier on that we rode up a very steep section which is only possibly, 150 metres long, and as we approached, we saw this jogger just starting to go up it. We caught up with him and then, try as I may, I just couldn't ride past him! The guy accelerated and left me for dead! Of course my stepson wouldn't have that and sprinted up the rest of the hill, leaving me panting and quite cross with myself. I have decided that I will not use that hill again until I get fitter. I am not having another jogger beat me up it!!


----------



## perplexed (22 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank you. Gotta make the most of this weather. Might be another 10 years before we have another one and knowing my luck living in wales, *once it starts to rain, it won't stop for at least 6 months*.



Reminds me of a line in Forrest Gump - the bit where they're on patrol in Vietnam, wading through the river...


----------



## DanZac (22 Jul 2018)

gavroche said:


> I have decided that I will not use that hill again until I get fitter. I am not having another jogger beat me up it!!


I wouldn't beat yourself up about that, as a runner and cyclist I can confirm that it's often a lot easier to run up hill than ride and can regularly keep up or pass cyclists on some of my hillier running routes. It's a different matter the second the gradient lessens though!


----------



## perplexed (22 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank you. Gotta make the most of this weather. Might be another 10 years before we have another one and knowing my luck living in wales, once it starts to rain, it won't stop for at least 6 months.





perplexed said:


> Reminds me of a line in Forrest Gump - the bit where they're on patrol in Vietnam, wading through the river...


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2018)

perplexed said:


> Reminds me of a line in Forrest Gump - the bit where they're on patrol in Vietnam, wading through the river...


The army ordered it though no-body knows why.


----------



## screenman (23 Jul 2018)

Another fine day and I am going for a swim then off to play with some dents, a bike ride is planned for this afternoon.

The diet is still working, which is good for me over a weekend.


----------



## GM (23 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Another fine day and I am going for a swim




Be careful of the back when you're doing a 1 1/2 somersaults in the pike position with a 90 degree twist dive


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2018)

Off out for a run in a min.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2018)

Good morning to one and all. Dull and overcast, but i have no doubt it will heat up soon enough. Have a good one.


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2018)

It's already so warm here my run was painful.


----------



## perplexed (23 Jul 2018)

Morning, looks good this morning. Supposed to be about 29 degrees today.

Nipping into the city centre this morning to get a few bits and pieces and have a little meet up. There will be bun involved.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2018)

Starting to get a tad warm here even though it is still dull.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jul 2018)

Morning all. a very warm start to the day here. I have been out with the dog early but I am now sweating my cods off. The kittens have gone back to the rescue shelter this morning, but, MrsP will be bringing back a 4 month old ginger kitten, to try and socialise him before attempting to re-home it. It may off course be too late so the kitten may have to be released back to the farm from whence it came when it is a bit older.


----------



## screenman (23 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> Be careful of the back when you're doing a 1 1/2 somersaults in the pike position with a 90 degree twist dive



It was fine, but I bottled the triple.


----------



## gavroche (23 Jul 2018)

Little Molly going for her second injection in 45 minutes. Can't wait to be able to take her to the beach soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2018)

Well the expected sun hasn't arrived. Still dull, overcast and on the cool side in fact it looks like it is going to rain. I had better stay inside then.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Well the expected sun hasn't arrived. Still dull, overcast and on the cool side in fact it looks like it is going to rain. I had better stay inside then.


You can have some of mine  30.9 in the sun 25.8 in the shade


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2018)

numbnuts said:


> You can have some of mine  30.9 in the sun 25.8 in the shade




No thanks. I'll pass on that one. I will keep the overcast cooler temp.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Jul 2018)

I hate the short and gloomy days of winter so i am going to enjoy this weather while it lasts.especially as i haven't got to work.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I hate the short and gloomy days of winter so i am going to enjoy this weather while it lasts.especially as i haven't got to work.




I do hope you are wearing your smug b*****d look.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2018)

My new spare inner tube has arrived. There is def rain in the air. I might watch a film, or fall asleep, or do both.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Jul 2018)

[


welsh dragon said:


> I do hope you are wearing your smug b*****d look.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2018)

I've just got back and it's hot hot hot

Grandborough Fields this morning







My cafe stop today


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> [
> 
> 
> View attachment 420712




That's the ticket.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I hate the short and gloomy days of winter so i am going to enjoy this weather while it lasts.especially as i haven't got to work.




I'm the same and I've been enjoying the summer.


----------



## GM (23 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I hate the short and gloomy days of winter so i am going to enjoy this weather while it lasts.especially as i haven't got to work.




Yeah, me too. I just love this weather, get up in the morning and just slip a T-shirt and shorts on perfect! ....not looking forward to getting the jumpers out of the cupboard.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2018)

Morning coffee in Shaftesbury.
Eee...... I remember when I were a lad..........


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Morning coffee in Shaftesbury.
> Eee...... I remember when I were a lad..........
> 
> View attachment 420724



Wheres the kid on the bike delivering bread?


----------



## gavroche (23 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Wheres the kid on the bike delivering bread?


That was in Clovelly, North Devon.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2018)

gavroche said:


> That was in Clovelly, North Devon.


Nah - it was on Gold Hill in Shaftesbury.

View: https://youtu.be/6Mq59ykPnAE


----------



## gavroche (23 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nah - it was on Gold Hill in Shaftesbury.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/6Mq59ykPnAE


----------



## perplexed (23 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Morning coffee in Shaftesbury.
> Eee...... I remember when I were a lad..........
> 
> View attachment 420724



We were there about 3 months ago - nice little delicatessen in Shaftsbury.

Edited to add: Turnbull's. I've just googled it, and sadly it is closed for good according to their website...


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2018)

View: https://youtu.be/DJi_5T0jSnA


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2018)

I'd love to know how the lad on the 'Hovis bike' got on with his descent of Gold Hill. The thought of freewheeling down there on an old delivery bike, with crap brakes, just don't bear thinking about! The hill is steeper than it looks on camera and the surface is 'challenging'. Pity they didn't show him arriving at the bottom of the hill; bet he needed a change of underwear afterwards!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Morning coffee in Shaftesbury.
> Eee...... I remember when I were a lad..........
> 
> View attachment 420724





Sod that hill. What he needed was an ebike.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Sod that hill. What he needed was an ebike.


Like this?

View: https://youtu.be/55aNSgQHSF4


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Like this?
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/55aNSgQHSF4


----------



## gavroche (23 Jul 2018)

I wish vets would speak the same language. Molly had her second leptospirosis injection today and the vet said she could go out in the world by next Sunday. Now, my stepdaughter had her puppy done in the same vet surgery, at the same time as us but a different vet and she was told to wait 2 full weeks. My stepson also had his puppy done in a different surgery today and he was told 10 days. So you don't get confused, we all had a puppy from the same litter. You can guess what my question is now: how long should I wait? I think I will wait the full two weeks to be in the safe side. What do you think?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> My new spare inner tube has arrived. There is def rain in the air. I might watch a film, or fall asleep, or do both.


Buy not putting it on the bike!!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2018)

gavroche said:


> I wish vets would speak the same language. Molly had her second leptospirosis injection today and the vet said she could go out in the world by next Sunday. Now, my stepdaughter had her puppy done in the same vet surgery, at the same time as us but a different vet and she was told to wait 2 full weeks. My stepson also had his puppy done in a different surgery today and he was told 10 days. So you don't get confused, we all had a puppy from the same litter. You can guess what my question is now: how long should I wait? I think I will wait the full two weeks to be in the safe side. What do you think?


Weils Disease.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Buy not putting it on the bike!!




The clue is in "my SPARE inner tube has arrived".


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2018)

gavroche said:


> I wish vets would speak the same language. Molly had her second leptospirosis injection today and the vet said she could go out in the world by next Sunday. Now, my stepdaughter had her puppy done in the same vet surgery, at the same time as us but a different vet and she was told to wait 2 full weeks. My stepson also had his puppy done in a different surgery today and he was told 10 days. So you don't get confused, we all had a puppy from the same litter. You can guess what my question is now: how long should I wait? I think I will wait the full two weeks to be in the safe side. What do you think?




I would wait a full 2 weeks as well.


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2018)

Feeling a litte icky. I suffer with BPPV, a form of vertigo. I've not had an attack since 2015, but I'm starting to feel a bit rough, almost car sick. Will try and get a doctors appointment so I can get the tablets, head it off before it goes full blown on me.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Feeling a litte icky. I suffer with BPPV, a form of vertigo. I've not had an attack since 2015, but I'm starting to feel a bit rough, almost car sick. Will try and get a doctors appointment so I can get the tablets, head it off before it goes full blown on me.



Have you tried the "exercise" aka head movements that are supposed to make the crystals go where they should?


----------



## screenman (24 Jul 2018)

And another fine day out there, much the same as yesterday for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Feeling a litte icky. I suffer with BPPV, a form of vertigo. I've not had an attack since 2015, but I'm starting to feel a bit rough, almost car sick. Will try and get a doctors appointment so I can get the tablets, head it off before it goes full blown on me.




Take care.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2018)

Good morning folks. We had some very fine rain last night as the ground is wet. Quite hazy here at the moment.


----------



## perplexed (24 Jul 2018)

Morning - awoke at 0430, couldn't get back off so watered my pots in the back garden at 0500... Feeling a bit bushed already.

Not much gardening to be done at the present; I'm on top of it I think, and the bits that will need doing are more appropriate for autumn.

I need to phone a blind company this morning (of the window variety) 'cos I made a stupid error when measuring and ordering one of them last night - completely forgot to allow for the protruberance of the piggin' window ledge further down. It's not the end of the world if it's too late to alter it, because a) it wasn't expensive and b) I can use it in the garage at the side door. Still a bit annoyed with myself, don't usually muck up like that!


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2018)

Major decision time today.

One of my caravan front window struts decided to fall apart yesterday.
Now then, do I go to the nearest caravan dealer and pay around £30 for a new strut and fix it today, or order a repair kit off EBay for £7.50 and sort it when I get home in 2 weeks time?
Some people don't realise how stressful this retirement lark can be!


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2018)

Docs at 0940. One of the advantages of being a registered carer is getting fairly swift appointments.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Have you tried the "exercise" aka head movements that are supposed to make the crystals go where they should?



The Epley Manouvre didn't work for me.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Docs at 0940. One of the advantages of being a registered carer is getting fairly swift appointments.


Our medical centres online booking system is very good. I've always been able to get an appointment on the same day, despite the number of old folk around here.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2018)

Tablets, drink plenty of fluid other than beer (Scotch?), and rest with my head elevated. Should be right as rain in a few days.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Jul 2018)

Good morning

Woke up today feeling not one hundred percent.There is a "bug"going around the family and i am the only one not to have got it.

There again it might be my hypochondria coming through


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good morning
> 
> Woke up today feeling not one hundred percent.There is a "bug"going around the family and i am the only one not to have got it.
> 
> There again it might be my hypochondria coming through




Hope you don't have the dreaded lurgy.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good morning
> 
> Woke up today feeling not one hundred percent.There is a "bug"going around the family and i am the only one not to have got it.
> 
> There again it might be my hypochondria coming through


Sounds like dehydration.........drink more beer.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Jul 2018)

Thanks Dirk, that will probably fix it.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2018)

I've just got back from yoga, we did a lot of small stretches this morning, I'm hungry and slightly wobbly legged. I also have the house to myself, for the first time in ages, my Good Lady has gone out on her own, she's not good on her feet and tends to stay in unless I take her out as she's worried about falling over.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2018)

A trike ride to replace a log in one of my geocache's


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2018)

Hooray, my new bike is ready for collection. I have booked to go and get it Friday lunchtime.
*

 
*

*YOUR CLASSICO ROAD IS BUILT!
*


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Jul 2018)

I have just looked on the condor website..............very nice bikes


----------



## wait4me (24 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> I've just got back from yoga, we did a lot of small stretches this morning, I'm hungry and slightly wobbly legged. I also have the house to myself, for the first time in ages, my Good Lady has
> 
> gone out on her own, she's not good on her feet and tends to stay in unless I take her out as she's worried about falling over.




Just read the part starting "I also have the house to myself" to Mrs W. She asked when I posted it? For us it's a help to know we're not alone.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2018)

wait4me said:


> Just read the part starting "I also have the house to myself" to Mrs W. She asked when I posted it? For us it's a help to know we're not alone.



My Good Lady was taken ill about last October, I won't go into details but we had a tough time. Before she was ill she wasn't home a lot during the day, and I was the same. Since she came out of hospital earlier this year all she has wanted to do is stay at home, she'll go down the paper shop on the corner or visit neighbors but won't go anywhere else unless I take her. The fact that she went into town today and spent time with a friend feels like a small victory.


----------



## GM (24 Jul 2018)

Had a nice day up in Norfolk to see my younger brother who is in residential care. Took him out to lunch in a local pub, couple of beers which went down well. Bit of a scorcher in the afternoon, nearly as hot as on the tube on the way home.


----------



## screenman (25 Jul 2018)

And another fine day here, the caravan seems to have destroyed itself during the past year and needs fixing up prior to use using it this weekend. 

Off to the cinema tonight, guess what to see.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2018)

Good morning. A misty start to the day here. Looks like another nice one for us i think.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2018)

Dog walked, just preparing a Nespresso.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> And another fine day here, the caravan seems to have destroyed itself during the past year and needs fixing up prior to use using it this weekend.


Nah - break it for spares.
I'll take one 30cm window strut for a fiver.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jul 2018)

Morning all, dog walked early, been to the dentist for a check up, all is well although he did say that I should see the hygienist(that old chestnut £50 for half an hour}. I attempted to make an appointment at the earliest time, and, the earliest I can get is the 5th of October. no rush then.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2018)

I've just got up


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up


Excellent!
You win today's prize for 'Serious Retirin' - no G.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jul 2018)

These Scottish bus passes are great.

Heading from Glasgow to Orkney today. Glasgow to Scrabster free ( it's beside JoG )
We really need to get free boat travel sorted out next.

Only staying a few hours then it's the night time Kirkwall to Aberdeen boat and another free bus run back to Glasgow in the morning with grandwean.


----------



## perplexed (25 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> And another fine day here, the caravan seems to have destroyed itself during the past year and needs fixing up prior to use using it this weekend.
> 
> Off to the cinema tonight, guess what to see.




Here's my guess...


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2018)

More scores on the door for me. 18 miles. Perfect weather.


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2018)

@screenman my guess is mamamia 2


----------



## GM (25 Jul 2018)

@screenman My guess is....


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2018)




----------



## screenman (25 Jul 2018)

Roadrash gets the prize, not that there is one.


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2018)

you could send me some of wifes home made scones or summat , I feel cheated


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2018)

Im writing a steamy novel of my own. 50 shades of brown...on my Y fronts. It's about a lothario in the mid 70s, who can't decide between Old Spice or Brut for pulling the laydees so he sets out to experiment. These were the days when one bath a week would suffice, and used aftershave during the week instead.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Im writing a steamy novel of my own. 50 shades of brown...on my Y fronts. It's about a lothario in the mid 70s, who can't decide between Old Spice or Brut for pulling the laydees so he sets out to experiment. These were the days when one bath a week would suffice, and used aftershave during the week instead.




. I bet the only thing the leading man ever pulled was a muscle.


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2018)

An autobiography then


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Jul 2018)

I can’t wait to retire!
This is a great thread


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I can’t wait to retire!
> This is a great thread




Especially with Mr @Drago and his book......and other things equally disgusting.


----------



## screenman (25 Jul 2018)

Brilliant film.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2018)

roadrash said:


> An autobiography then



Well, a thinly veiled account of my adventures with Y fronts.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I can’t wait to retire!
> This is a great thread



That's the spirit. In out little World the Last of The Summer Wine is a documentary. Always a big admirer of Foggy Dewhurst myself.


----------



## perplexed (25 Jul 2018)

Well, another warm one. Didn't do much today, a few household chores then read my book in the garden. Tea made and scoffed and have just watched the TdF which I recorded earlier...


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2018)

Went to Wardour castle today. Very interesting and impressive.
English Heritage has suddenly decided that age concession admission prices now only apply to 65+, instead of 60+. Barstewards!
The nice man on the counter took pity on us though and let us have entry at the old rate.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> That's the spirit. In out little World the Last of The Summer Wine is a documentary. Always a big admirer of Foggy Dewhurst myself.



Thing is I still have a long time before I can join in


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Well, a thinly veiled account of my adventures with Y fronts.






Drago said:


> That's the spirit. In out little World the Last of The Summer Wine is a documentary. Always a big admirer of Foggy Dewhurst myself.




Bloody funny that.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2018)

The difference is we ride bicycles downhill instead of bath tubs.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> The difference is we ride bicycles downhill instead of bath tubs.


Don't mock it till you've tried it!


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2018)

Another day has dawned and it looks like a scorcher, swim then physio and a ride later.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2018)

Good morning. My goodness. Another scorcher here as well i think.  off to a garden centre near Welshpool today to buy some pot plants.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. My goodness. Another scorcher here as well i think.  off to a garden centre near Welshpool today to buy some pot plants.


How exciting.  Well, not really at least for me. Unlike my old dad, I have no interest in gardening.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2018)

Good morning, hot hot hot here this morning, bike ride later. I've had an E-Mail this morning from a nice man working for a Nigerian bank, apparently he's got 15 milion quid to give me, I just need to give some details, I wonder what I can spend 15 milion on.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2018)

Well here we are back in the UK after 20 days in Nice, Eze and Marseille. I have some resolutions; to improve my French as there really is no excuse now I'm retired; not to lapse straight back in to a UK diet; reduce the alcohol intake......................................................and get back on my bike to shift the 6lbs I've gained.

Have long list of to dos. Washing first


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, hot hot hot here this morning, bike ride later. I've had an E-Mail this morning from a nice man working for a Nigerian bank, apparently he's got 15 milion quid to give me, I just need to give some details, I wonder what I can spend 15 milion on.



If you send me your details I'll advise you on a commission basis but will require an upfront retainer................................


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> How exciting.  Well, not really at least for me. Unlike my old dad, I have no interest in gardening.




At least they are only pot plants. Just water and leave


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> At least they are only pot plants. Just water and leave


Ah, that sounds more like my kind of gardening! Takes me to remember my two outdoor tomato plants that dad gave me.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> ....... off to a garden centre near Welshpool today to buy some pot plants.


I hadn't got my reading glasses on and read that as 'hot pants'.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2018)

Dog walked. Forgot to take my vertigo tab so currently reclining with a Nespresso and my tablets. This laying down with the head elevated malarkey is pretty good!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> I hadn't got my reading glasses on and read that as 'hot pants'.


----------



## perplexed (26 Jul 2018)

Morning, another hot day with blue sky here. Mainly food shopping, bit of 'weshin' to do and reading today.


----------



## GM (26 Jul 2018)

Morning all. Going to get the tube down to the ExCel this morning to pick up my stuff for Sunday's Pru ride. Then up to the west end for a little bit of retail.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2018)

Think I'll do bugger all today. Dont feel up to doing much else with this chuffi g dizziness.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Think I'll do bugger all today. Dont feel up to doing much else with this chuffi g dizziness.




Have a slob around day Drago. Take care.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Think I'll do bugger all today.


You win today's SRNG* prize!





*Serious Retirin' - No G


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2018)

Nackered already! How is it last night’s “grab a quick pizza out of the freezer meal” turns in to a major oven clean?

Centre collapsed down through two shelves on to oven bottom. 

Sighs.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2018)

Rearranged the garage, moved some of the bike hangers towards the back to create just over 2.85 metres of space. The Smart car is 2.5 metres, so when bad or cold weather is on the way it can luck in dry comfort. Not quite finished, the heat best me back. I'll recoup my strength and do the final tidying later.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, hot hot hot here this morning, bike ride later. I've had an E-Mail this morning from a nice man working for a Nigerian bank, apparently he's got 15 milion quid to give me, I just need to give some details, I wonder what I can spend 15 milion on.


Got a spare set, if you want to send him them.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jul 2018)

Good afternoon fellow retirees. Had a 17 mile bike ride at 8am, then fitted dog guard at back of car, stuck anti-slip tape on drive in readiness for next winter as my wife is not to steady going down the drive and now, sat in front of tv and will watch the TdF live with a glass of cider. No more work for today.


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2018)

Swim done, physio done, some dents done and now to finish off the caravan, I love being busy.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2018)

Once Mrs D moves Kim Jung Un (her car) I'll see if the Turdis (my car) will fit in the space I've made.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2018)

It fits!







I can climb straight out of the drivers seat and through the back door. Sweet.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2018)

Been for a nice woodland walk, visited two pubs, had a long lunch and now slobbing out in the caravan with a big sticky cake watching the TdF.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2018)

Just back from my Thursday ride and meet up with friends at Hatton Locks. A not uneventful ride this one, this morning on the way out I had the rare occurrence of someone pulling across the front of me, its been a long time since someone did that, I was unimpressed he was driving a truck, on the way back I had the local postie step under my front wheel, so now I've had two out of three I'm watching for the third. I've also been wearing a new pair of shorts, Decathlon running shorts, tight fitting and very comfortable despite the elastic in the legs, the trouble is I've had a complaint from management, my Good Lady has compared them to barbed wire saying they protect the property but don't hide the view.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jul 2018)

The last rest day was on Monday. It is full on till Paris now.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2018)

gavroche said:


> The last rest day was on Monday. It is full on till Paris now.


Damn. I was convinced the commentators said a rest day. Oh well, I stayed out longer on the bike thinking it wasn't on. Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2018)

So......a busy day

Two loads washed
Bike collected from shop
Meals planned
Shopping done
Decision made on new phone
Great new broadband deal saving me £41/month
Antler suitcase repair organised

For those who travel if you need new luggage consider Antler. I know it’s pricey but with a 10 year guarantee it’s worth considering. I phoned this morning, got brilliant service, £14 refundable collect and return charge unless not covered by warranty. The exceptionally helpful young man was certain my issue is covered.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2018)

60 mile round trip to buy some plants. Check. Had something to eat. Check. Fell asleep. Check. Now watching the last 25 miles of theTDF. It's bloody hot.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jul 2018)

Good afternoon all, an early start to the day with dog walking , shopping and all, then i travelled over to the Excel centre to get my rider number for the Pru ride 46 on sunday. Last year was a blast, so with the ride over to Stratford, and then the ride, and then the ride home it will be a a 80 mile ride ride for the day. i'm already smiling about it. I have two friends and my son, so we will have a bit of a chain gang. The rest of the day has been hot and sweaty, tomorrow there are storms forecast, so my new bike may get wet on the trip home from Condor's.


----------



## GM (26 Jul 2018)

Paulus said:


> Good afternoon all, an early start to the day with dog walking , shopping and all, then i travelled over to the Excel centre to get my rider number for the Pru ride 46 on sunday. Last year was a blast, so with the ride over to Stratford, and then the ride, and then the ride home it will be a a 80 mile ride ride for the day. i'm already smiling about it. I have two friends and my son, so we will have a bit of a chain gang. The rest of the day has been hot and sweaty, tomorrow there are storms forecast, so my new bike may get wet on the trip home from Condor's.




We must have crossed paths, I got there about 11.30 and left about 1o/c. I think I overdosed on the free energy bars.

I've got a start time of 9.36, might see you at the start then!


----------



## Poacher (26 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. My goodness. Another scorcher here as well i think.  off to a garden centre near Welshpool today to buy some *pot plants*.


Maybe a bit late for this growing season, but unless you particularly want different varieties it's generally cheaper to grow them from seed.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2018)

Poacher said:


> Maybe a bit late for this growing season, but unless you particularly want different varieties it's generally cheaper to grow them from seed.




Indeed. But we just wanted soemthing to put around the new pond for now. I bought a few lavender plants to put in pots around it.


----------



## Poacher (26 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Indeed. But we just wanted soemthing to put around the new pond for now.


Ah. As you were, then. Please can everyone ignore my unfortunate post; I mis-spoke, honestly.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2018)

Poacher said:


> Ah. As you were, then. Please can everyone ignore my unfortunate post; I mis-spoke, honestly.




Don't be daft. No apology needed. Any help and advise is appreciated.


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. My goodness. Another scorcher here as well i think.  off to a garden centre near Welshpool today to buy some pot plants.



I love the area around Welshpool, how far are you from it?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> I love the area around Welshpool, how far are you from it?




30 miles westward. Nice area. Lots of fantastic scenery


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2018)

It's too hot. Hotter than Carol Vorderman smeared in tobacco sauce, sunbathing in an oven.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> It's too hot. Hotter than Carol Vorderman smeared in tobacco sauce, sunbathing in an oven.


It's gone cool here only 27c


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2018)

It is very wet here.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> It's too hot. Hotter than Carol Vorderman smeared in tobacco sauce, sunbathing in an oven.





numbnuts said:


> It's gone cool here only 27c





screenman said:


> It is very wet here.




.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2018)

Met office foredast, the odd rain shown.

BBC Meteogroup forecast, chunder and blunder. I'm going with the Beeb.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2018)

Mrs D is watching Murderdale Farm. How does Marlon pull every bit of Crumpet going?


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Mrs D is watching Murderdale Farm. How does Marlon pull every bit of Crumpet going?


His nickname is 'Tripod'........


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2018)

Why? Does he have a telescope?


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Why? Does he have a telescope?


Yes....... and it's got Ludo tattooed on it.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So......a busy day
> 
> Two loads washed
> Bike collected from shop
> ...


The handle worked loose/fell off?


----------



## screenman (27 Jul 2018)

The lawn is watered by the big watering can in the sky. Off to help out with the cycle racing at the Heckington Show this weekend, great day out if you are close, Saturday is best for the bikes.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2018)

Good morning. We are expecting ( hoping) for rain today. A tad cooler here for us. Wooohooo.


----------



## screenman (27 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. We are expecting ( hoping) for rain today. A tad cooler here for us. Wooohooo.



You are a bit late, was it a heavy quilt morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> You are a bit late, was it a heavy quilt morning.




It was a can't be arsed to move sort of morning. . Plus i was looking at other parts of the forum to see what was going on.


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2018)

Couldnt sleep, too hot. Up at 5am and hit the weights, shoulders and back. Dog walked, showered, just firing up the coffee machine I bought from George Clooney.


----------



## wait4me (27 Jul 2018)

Morning all. Another stifling night it was a ceiling fan on mid speed and no quilt. woken by several goldfinch attacking the sunflower hearts feeder. They've been getting through 2kg in 8or9 days since the young'uns joined them.
No air movement and everywhere dry even after sharp downpour at about 5.30 yesterday evening.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> We must have crossed paths, I got there about 11.30 and left about 1o/c. I think I overdosed on the free energy bars.
> 
> I've got a start time of 9.36, might see you at the start then!


I am 9.24 so in the pool in front of you John, I'll keep a look out for you.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2018)

Morning all, what a hot night, even my sweat was sweating. A bit cooler this morning, sunny at the moment, but thundery showers forecast for later. Off out with the dog for an hour or so now. Then off down to Condor's to collect my retirement present to myself.
I picked my first ripe tomato this morning, I always like to eat the first one myself, just to see what the taste is like, and this one was delicious.


----------



## screenman (27 Jul 2018)

Dodging the showers hooking the van up, beer fest in Heckington Windmill today.


----------



## GM (27 Jul 2018)

Paulus said:


> I am 9.24 so in the pool in front of you John, I'll keep a look out for you.




I'll probably be on the Brompton, so I'll catch you up on the route


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> The lawn is watered by the big watering can in the sky. Off to help out with the cycle racing at the Heckington Show this weekend, great day out if you are close, Saturday is best for the bikes.



No rain here yet, apart from a quick shower the other side of the city.


----------



## wait4me (27 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Dodging the showers hooking the van up, beer fest in Heckington Windmill today.



Showers? It's dry as a vone in Billinghay


----------



## wait4me (27 Jul 2018)

wait4me said:


> Showers? It's dry as a vone in Billinghay


BONE


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2018)

Pikey Pensioners on the move this morning.
Hitching the van up in a couple of hours and moving on from Dorset to Somerset for a week.


----------



## screenman (27 Jul 2018)

wait4me said:


> Showers? It's dry as a vone in Billinghay



Very localised then I am only in Bardney, very heavy on and off for the last 12 hours or so.


----------



## screenman (27 Jul 2018)

Can I get a beer down before Dirk does today, maybe but I doubt it.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2018)

I went outside to feed the fish expecting it to be quite cool as it is dark here, but no, it is very muggy. A storm is def brewing i think.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Can I get a beer down before Dirk does today, maybe but I doubt it.


I should be set up on the new site by about midday, won't make it to the pub until about 12.30, so I reckon you're in with a good chance.


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2018)

It's against the law of our God Trump to consumer beer before midday. 1201 and you can get bladdered, but any earlier the law declares you a wino.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> It's against the law of our God Trump to consumer beer before midday. 1201 and you can get bladdered, but any earlier the law declares you a wino.


I subscribe to the Einsteinian theory. All time is relative.


----------



## screenman (27 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> I should be set up on the new site by about midday, won't make it to the pub until about 12.30, so I reckon you're in with a good chance.



Not left home yet, there is music on there at 4pm so an early start would not be good for me.


----------



## perplexed (27 Jul 2018)

We've had rumbles of thunder on and off during the night. A couple of short, sharp showers, it's a little unpredictable here because it depends on if it decides to dump its load on the Pennines or wait until it drifts across Sheffield. 

Any road, GPs (nurse actually) for annual BP and bloods check. Then the TdF when I get back.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> It's against the law of our God Trump to consumer beer before midday. 1201 and you can get bladdered, but any earlier the law declares you a wino.


It is always 12.01 somewhere in the world.


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2018)

Live Laugh Love Food on Beake Avenue in Coventry do a lovely Pork And Stuffing batch (roll), a contradiction in terms a batch you have to eat with a knife and fork, mine today came with gravy and a large piece of crackling.


----------



## screenman (27 Jul 2018)

Did I win?


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2018)

perplexed said:


> We've had rumbles of thunder on and off during the night. A couple of short, sharp showers,* it's a little unpredictable here because it depends on if it decides to dump its load on the Pennines or wait until it drifts across Sheffield.
> *
> Any road, GPs (nurse actually) for annual BP and bloods check. Then the TdF when I get back.


They've moved the Pennines!!


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2018)

Home made pie for lunch. Lovely.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2018)

Perfect!
16 th century pub, half a mile from new site, excellent food and beer, TdF on the television.
Don't get much better!


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Did I win?


Nah - not even close!


----------



## Poacher (27 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> The lawn is watered by the big watering can in the sky. Off to help out with the cycle racing at the Heckington Show this weekend, great day out if you are close, Saturday is best for the bikes.


Hope it stays fine for you. You're lucky to be outdoors - I've been in the marquees (by choice!) a few times and nearly sweated to death, but it hardly bears thinking about in this heat.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2018)

We. Have. Had. Rain. ......... we do however need much, much more.


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2018)

I've been on the unpleasant jobs this afternoon. We got back from shopping dinner time and the bin men had been, I lifted the lid of our bin and the stench nearly took my head off,  there were also things wriggling in the bottom. So the first job was take it round the back and break out the pressure washer and disinfectant to give it a good clean. Since then I've been sweating over a hot keyboard sorting out the car insurance, not my favourite task, but I've saved ten pound a month and could have saved more but I added breakdown cover, legal cover and I'm paying monthly.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> The handle worked loose/fell off?



The handle must be attached to a river of some sort. The rivet has broken and fallen down behind the last lining so I can’t see exactly how it is fixed.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> The handle must be attached to a river of some sort. The rivet has broken and fallen down behind the last lining so I can’t see exactly how it is fixed.


Their achilles heel.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2018)

Good morning to one and all. A damp, dull, overcast and cool day here i think.


----------



## GM (28 Jul 2018)

We had the Welsh weather when I went down stairs to make our tea to take back to bed about a hour ago, just looked out the window and the blue skies are back


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2018)

Dog walked, George Clooney has made me a coffee. Got to take some crap to the tip in a bit. That'll be a job for Mrs D's car.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2018)

Hmmmm.............morning everyone..........

20 days holiday - excellent
Weeks of clear night skies - excellent
Spectacular lunar eclipse - cloudy, bummer
First ride today for three weeks - outstanding
Raining and No.1 son has not returned my summer rain jacket - treble bummer

Looks like a warm and wet 65 miles coming up


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2018)

Every day is a holiday in the Retirement thread.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2018)

Good morning from a breezy Coventry, we had some rain in the night, whether enough to make any difference we will have to wait and see, though there are showers forecast for later.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jul 2018)

Good morning all. Is Drago still asleep? No sign from him yet. Very windy here so had to cancel my ride. Nothing special planned today so possibly watch the TdF TT and confirm Geraint Thomas well deserved victory and a first for Wales.
Vive le Pays de Galles!


----------



## Venod (28 Jul 2018)

Roglic came up trumps for me yesterday I had him in the clubs draw, each day of the TDF the winner gets a prize, I get 2 tickets to the cycle show at the NEC


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Every day is a holiday in the Retirement thread.


Even those that can't play cricket for Yorkshire?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2018)

Evening folks. The days time trial was good. It is very windy here. Good job i don't wear a wig. . Are we all having fun on the forum today?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Jul 2018)

Good late afternoon or evening
Nearly home on my ride today when someone cut me up on a roundabout blasting their horn.I gave them the finger as they went by and didn't think anything about it until Minutes later when they caught me up and this woman went into one,Saying you were in the wrong lane(which i wasn't)you F this and C that.
I just let her get on with it until a driver beeped for her to move on.
The worst thing that hurt was when she called me a effing OLD c**t.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> The worst thing that hurt was when she called me a effing OLD c**t.


Well, at least she was partially correct.......


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Well, at least she was partially correct.......



Thank you for being polite


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Thank you for being polite


I would never admit to the 'old' bit though........


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Jul 2018)




----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2018)




----------



## perplexed (29 Jul 2018)

Work all day yesterday and today.

That's it really...


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2018)

perplexed said:


> Work all day yesterday and today.
> 
> That's it really...


????? I thought this was the retirement thread and we didn't mention that four letter word!


----------



## GM (29 Jul 2018)

Today is going to be a great day, enjoy it peeps!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2018)

When you’re leading the Sunday ride and the forecast is 98% chance of rain and gusting to 20mph it’s very hard to be enthusiastic!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2018)

Good morning folks. . The weather forcast predicted 100% chance of rain, and it was correcr.  pouring down here, so a day of reading and maybe a film of two, and generally slobbing again. Life is a bitch, but i am up for for challenge.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2018)

Good morning, wet and windy here. We have family round this morning and this afternoon we're down the pub, the Rose And Castle at Ansty do a lovely Sunday dinner and it comes in three sizes.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2018)

perplexed said:


> Work all day yesterday and today.
> 
> That's it really...


I gave that a like purely because of the audacity of posting it.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2018)

Yeah!!!! 

By 7.20 everyone who had said they were turning out for the ride had messaged to say they are staying home. I love Facebook. 

So now I can start nearly three weeks of ironing from our holiday.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jul 2018)

here too I think this summer's going to be a washout


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2018)

I've been a 30 mile bimble before the predicted rain arrives around 10am, so I can relax for the rest of the day knowing that I've at least done some exercise.


----------



## gavroche (29 Jul 2018)

Rain, rain and more rain this morning. Back to good old Welsh weather. Good thing the TdF is on this afternoon but what am I going to do until then?


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2018)

Had a lay in, didn't get up til half 7. Now having a Nespresso.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2018)

Twas blowing a hoolie and bucketing down here in South Somerset. The caravan is on a hill overlooking the Somerset levels and it was a bit wild and wooly last night. The wind and rain seems to be abating a bit now though.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2018)

You could get shipwrecked on an island in Somerset in your caraboat.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> You could get shipwrecked on an island in Somerset in your caraboat.


Your looking older today


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2018)

I have decided to make a cake, so that I can stuff my face while i am slobbing around this afternoon.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Your looking older today
> View attachment 421549



Just getting into the spirit of The Retirement Thread (tm).


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Just getting into the spirit of The Retirement Thread (tm).




Be careful someone doesn't make an unpleasant comment along the lines of " you look like an old fart" or something similar. Of course i would never say anything like that.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Be careful someone doesn't make an unpleasant comment along the lines of " you look like an old fart" or something similar. Of course i would never say anything like that.


He's already admitted to smelling like one.

Today's 'Beer Art' - in the Lamb & Lion at Hambridge, just waiting for the Sunday roast to appear.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> He's already admitted to smelling like one.
> 
> Today's 'Beer Art' - in the Lamb & Lion at Hambridge, just waiting for the Sunday roast to appear.
> View attachment 421556


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> He's already admitted to smelling like one.
> 
> Today's 'Beer Art' - in the Lamb & Lion at Hambridge, just waiting for the Sunday roast to appear.
> View attachment 421556


Post the day there!


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2018)

Worth the wait.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 421562


Just ever so slightly better than my sandwich.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 421562



Takes the edge off my humous


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 Jul 2018)

Afternoon all
It's even been raining here in the driest county in the uk.
Just mooching about today,that's it.
Have a good one.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Takes the edge off my humous




Be careful not to start a humous thread.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 421562


Starter?


----------



## gavroche (29 Jul 2018)

Beef looks overdone.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Starter?


Main.
Had to have a beer starter and a beer dessert.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2018)

gavroche said:


> Beef looks overdone.


Nah....it was chicken.....


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> It's even been raining here in the driest county in the uk.


A few more CM rise in sea level and itll be the wettest.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2018)

We're down the pub


----------



## GM (29 Jul 2018)

Well that was an iconic ride, loved it. A very wet start but still didn't wipe the smile off my face. Quite pleased with the time on the brompton as well...


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2018)

This is the medium Sunday dinner, and very nice it was.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> Well that was an iconic ride, loved it. A very wet start but still didn't wipe the smile off my face. Quite pleased with the time on the brompton as well...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well done John, My time was 2.58 actual cycling time, but that was only for 36 miles as we missed the Hampton Court leg because of the time cutoff. The 100's of Pru riders all dressed in blue were bimbling about, all over the place holding all manner of people up.


----------



## GM (29 Jul 2018)

^
That's a shame, you must have been quite a way behind me at the start. Although I had a 9.36 start I got there about 8.30 and just joined the queue. 
How did the Condor perform? shame to get it wet


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2018)

I have terrible, awful, truly tragic flatulence this evening. Still, so long as I don't wee when i fart then im not yet officially old.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> I have terrible, awful, truly tragic flatulence this evening. Still, so long as I don't wee when i fart then im not yet officially old.




Bloody hell Drago. How sexy is that, along with your upset stomache, and your Y fronts. Jesus.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2018)

I'm a sexy bit of man totty me.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm a sexy bit of man totty me.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2018)

Feast your eyes on my awesome manliness...


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2018)

Gentle breeze and fluffy white clouds - looks like it’s going to be a lovely day.

I do feel sorry for all those people, especially our guys in Ride London (10) and local council Flower Show, whose day was dampened by yesterday’s awful weather after weeks of blue skies.

A doing day for me. Housework and lots of bitty stuff........... also need to give serious thought to repairing wood shed roof.

The roof has been delayed by three months as we had a Tree Bumblebee nest in the bird box attached to the wood shed. I’m sad to see them leave but commonsense meant banging around on the roof would have been bad news while they were here.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Feast your eyes on my awesome manliness...
> View attachment 421662




That's more what i have in mind when i think of you.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2018)

Another damp dull day here i think. Housework and reading for me. Oh and good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2018)

A bit damp here, but very humid too. Dog walked, coffee brewing. Going to service the Little Tikes car today.


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2018)

Good morning from a very damp Coventry, it looks like my bike ride will be postponed.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> A bit damp here, but very humid too. Dog walked, coffee brewing. Going to service the Little Tikes car today.


Sounds like you'll have no trouble inflating the tyres.

Off into the deepest darkest recesses of the Blackdown Hills today for doggie walking and a pub lunch stop.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2018)

Morning all, my legs are a little stiff after the ride yesterday, but the dog has been walked, as usual and now I am waiting in for the engineer to repair/replace the hob that I dropped a bottle of mango chutney onto last week. The ceramic top is cracked and broken so I think/hope it will be written off and replaced. Then I have to wait in for the builder and the this afternoon the boiler repairman is coming as the boiler went on the blink over the weekend. No pub for me today.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2018)

Update---Hob repair man here now with new hob.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2018)

Chocolate Hob Nob?


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> ^
> That's a shame, you must have been quite a way behind me at the start. Although I had a 9.36 start I got there about 8.30 and just joined the queue.
> How did the Condor perform? shame to get it wet


 I didn't take it out yesterday


GM said:


> ^
> That's a shame, you must have been quite a way behind me at the start. Although I had a 9.36 start I got there about 8.30 and just joined the queue.
> How did the Condor perform? shame to get it wet


I didn't take it out yesterday.


----------



## GM (30 Jul 2018)

Paulus said:


> I didn't take it out yesterday
> 
> I didn't take it out yesterday.
> View attachment 421680
> View attachment 421681




Wow, that's beautiful. I don't blame you, that's only for dry days.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2018)

Friend of mine treated himself to a personal number plate for his 50th birthday. He did that about two months ago. 

G1TDF ............hmmmmm


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2018)

Little Tikes car serviced and cleaned. Feet up with a bacon roll.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Friend of mine treated himself to a personal number plate for his 50th birthday. He did that about two months ago.
> 
> G1TDF ............hmmmmm


His name's Dave Francis and he's a git?


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2018)

G1T DF?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> G1T DF?



I'm not sure he sees it quite like that!


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2018)

G1T Direction Finder?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> G1T Direction Finder?


Better


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Little Tikes car serviced and cleaned. Feet up with a bacon roll.


Odd thing for the feet, a bacon roll.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> His name's Dave Francis and he's a git?


Dave Francis and he was a "penguin" during National Service.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2018)

Francis is hardly the manliest of names.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Francis is hardly the manliest of names.


Francis Drake? Don't get more hairy chested than that......


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2018)

How about Francis Rossi of status quo? He did ok.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> How about Francis Rossi of status quo? He did ok.


Any relation to Valentino?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Any relation to Valentino?


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2018)

Rudolph Valentino ?


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2018)

Francis Howard.....


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2018)

Oooeeerr!


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2018)

Waiting in for the BG boiler man this morning so it’s another “doing” day. 

First job being to clean the boiler cupboard and kitchen floor!!!!

On the plus side two of my pensioner buddies have decided we are doing one of my favourite rides tomorrow. 100 miles to Silverdale and back. We have a route which is almost traffic free as the lanes are deserted.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2018)

Good morning. Seems a bit brighter here today.


----------



## jongooligan (31 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> On the plus side two of my pensioner buddies have decided we are doing one of my favourite rides tomorrow. 100 miles to Silverdale and back. We have a route which is almost traffic free as the lanes are deserted.



Was riding around there the week before last. Had lunch at the Silverdale Hotel. Try the Hake - it was right tasty.


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2018)

Good moaning. Was planning an 0630 run but it was chucking it down with rain. Just getting myself sorted and ill walk mutley instead.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Rudolph Valentino ?



Valentino Rossi.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2018)

Looks like Summer's back.
Tonight will be our 50th night away in the van this year.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Was riding around there the week before last. Had lunch at the Silverdale Hotel. Try the Hake - it was right tasty.



We usually go to the RSPB cafe at Leighton Moss. I shall discuss the alternative!!!


----------



## Paulus (31 Jul 2018)

Morning all. After a rainy start to the day the sun is out, but the grass has already grown after the weekends rain.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2018)

Where's all this rain people keep mentioning?


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2018)

I'm at the pub. ￼￼


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jul 2018)

I'm under the car


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I'm under the car


Intentionally?


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2018)

So BG lady turned up on the dot of 8.30 - promised time was 8.30-1.30. Fixed boiler, carried out service, bled system and taught me how to keep the system pressurised!!

Halfway through she asks “Do you have an excess on your policy?” Yes I reply. “We’d have been here in a month for a service. I’ll cancel the call out charge.”

What a result £99 saved!

Slept very badly last night. After full scale hoover and dust of the whole house (proper stuff, furniture moved) I was totally nackered. Back to bed for two hour nap.

Now having tea and toast in bed at 3.00pm. I love retirement.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2018)

I'm knackered tonight, yoga class this morning and a 53 mile bike ride this afternoon. It looks like I've been a bit of a travelling man this month, I've driven 536 miles and cycled 505 miles.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Intentionally?


He's not come out from under it yet.


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2018)

Right, nighty night. Busy day decorating tomoz.


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2018)

Good moaning. Just heading out for a run, then I'm spending much of the day painting the hallway.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2018)

Good morning. A drizzly start to the day here.


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2018)

Right, off out. Wont be about so much today.


----------



## screenman (1 Aug 2018)

Brilliant day here today, busy day playing with dents then a good pal dropping in this evening, a day to look forward too.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2018)

Ride and shine - beautiful sunny, still morning here.

It’s a me day today. No jobs, 100 miler to Silverdale with the Silver Eagles, as we are affectionately known, lots of old fart banter........which I’m sure doesn’t need expanding on!!!

Leaving in 45 minutes so time for porridge...... WD


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Ride and shine - beautiful sunny, still morning here.
> 
> It’s a me day today. No jobs, 100 miler to Silverdale with the Silver Eagles, as we are affectionately known, lots of old fart banter........which I’m sure doesn’t need expanding on!!!
> 
> Leaving in 45 minutes so time for porridge...... WD




 indeed.


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2018)

Morning all, The saga of the bathroom continues. All the units/cistern/panals have been stacked up in the back room for three weeks, the tiles are being delivered today, the builder is now replacing the down pipe from the bath as a piece of masonry is blocking the pipe, a bit must of gone down the pipe when the plumber put the bath in place. The side way was flooded Saturday morning as the bathwater overflowed. The builder is waiting for delivery of the new windows, (hopefully today) so he can put those in and then start plastering the room. It's all getting a bit muddled.


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2018)

I decided to break the habit of a lifetime and I went to the pub for lunch just for a change......


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I decided to break the habit of a lifetime and I went to the pub for lunch just for a change......
> 
> View attachment 422025




 i am shocked to hear that you are in a public house.


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I decided to break the habit of a lifetime and I went to the pub for lunch just for a change......
> 
> View attachment 422025



And inch of beer and a few crumbs? That's not much of a lunch!


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> And inch of beer and a few crumbs? That's not much of a lunch!


That was starters. I had a pudding and two more pints before strolling back to the site. 
Can't beat a light lunch.


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2018)

All of a sudden I've gone very tired. Can't think why. Maybe it was the long walk this morning.
Think I'll have an 'executive power nap' now............


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2018)

I'm a big fan of the Guinness based lunch, and the afternoon period of meditative contemplation.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm a big fan of the Guinness based lunch, and the afternoon period of meditative contemplation.


----------



## screenman (2 Aug 2018)

Another fine day, up and at em guys, it is going to be a good one.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2018)

Morning. . A damp overcast, drizzly start here.


----------



## wait4me (2 Aug 2018)

Morning all. It's Lincoln for Mrs Ws Hairdresser this am then a bimble after lunch (I hope). May be a bit warm by then hopefully the breeze won't desert us.


----------



## Drago (2 Aug 2018)

Had a lay in until 0730 today. No run, off to the seaside. Oh we do like to be beside the seaside....


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2018)

Good morning, its going to be another warm one, off for a ride in a bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2018)

Quite bleh here at the moment.


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Had a lay in until 0730 today. No run, off to the seaside. Oh we do like to be beside the seaside....


I haven't seen the sea for 2 weeks and missing it.
Still, back home tomorrow.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2018)

I'm under the car again


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I'm under the car again


You could have said you'd got out the first time.


----------



## GM (2 Aug 2018)

After sorting out a mountain of old paperwork yesterday, today I've got a mountain of old paperwork to shred. If it wasn't a scorer of a day I'd have a bomb fire. 
There's a new craft beer bar fairly local, so I might do a Dirk and try it lunchtime, it might become a habit!


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> After sorting out a mountain of old paperwork yesterday, today I've got a mountain of old paperwork to shred. If it wasn't a scorer of a day I'd have a bomb fire.
> There's a new craft beer bar fairly local, so I might do a Dirk and try it lunchtime, it might become a habit!


Careful now!
On my last day at work I shredded every single bit of paperwork I had personally accumulated and saved over the previous 30 years. I was a bit doubtful about doing so as I started, but I decided to be utterly ruthless. I found the experience quite cathartic in the end. When I left the office I was 'clean' and almost 'born again'.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I'm under the car again


I've finished  been undersealing the back end of the car a very dusty and dirty job, even my garage didn't want to do it I can see why now.


----------



## GM (2 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Careful now!
> On my last day at work I shredded every single bit of paperwork I had personally accumulated and saved over the previous 30 years. I was a bit doubtful about doing so as I started, but I decided to be utterly ruthless. I found the experience quite cathartic in the end. When I left the office I was 'clean' and almost 'born again'.




I'm finding it very therapeutic, roll on lunchtime!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2018)

I love getting rid of stuff and clearing out cupboards. Mr WD has things stuffed all over the place some of which is almost as old as the ark. I get rid ofmit bit by bit so he doesn't notice,


----------



## jongooligan (2 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I love getting rid of stuff and clearing out cupboards. Mr WD has things stuffed all over the place some of which is almost as old as the ark. I get rid ofmit bit by bit so he doesn't notice,



Ha ha. I do the same. When Mrs. jg is away there are always full charity bags at the end of our drive. She never notices the missing stuff but as she's got ~37 pairs of flip flops how could she?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Ha ha. I do the same. When Mrs. jg is away there are always full charity bags at the end of our drive. She never notices the missing stuff but as she's got ~37 pairs of flip flops how could she?




. I must admit, i am finding it difficult trying to bin fishing rods he hasn't used for 22 years. He keeps things based on the " you never know when they might come in handy/ you never know when you might need them theory.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I love getting rid of stuff


Yeah my Ex was the same


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah my Ex was the same




Oops.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Oops.


Yeah, but it wasn't just me she got rid of the second one as well


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah, but it wasn't just me she got rid of the second one as well




. That's something at least.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Aug 2018)

@Drago 

Here’s one to wake your winkie....

https://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/carol-voderman-id-ms-cambridge-14981016


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> @Drago
> 
> Here’s one to wake your winkie....
> 
> https://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/carol-voderman-id-ms-cambridge-14981016


Was the checkouts guide dog on holiday?


----------



## screenman (2 Aug 2018)

When we did this house I hade 7 loft hatches put in, the house is tidy all the time, the same cannot be said for what hides behind the loft hatches.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> . I must admit, i am finding it difficult trying to bin fishing rods he hasn't used for 22 years. He keeps things based on the " you never know when they might come in handy/ you never know when you might need them theory.


Get them checked, value wise, then get rid.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Get them checked, value wise, then get rid.




Some of the reels are worth a few Bob, but the majority of the rods are not.


----------



## Poacher (2 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> . I must admit, i am finding it difficult trying to bin fishing rods he hasn't used for 22 years. He keeps things based on the " you never know when they might come in handy/ you never know when you might need them theory.





welsh dragon said:


> Some of the reels are worth a few Bob, but the majority of the rods are not.


'Ere, I'll have you know I've got rods I haven't used for nearly 40 years, and will probably never use again, but it'll be divorce time if Mrs Poacher gets rid of them, 'cos I made them myself from split cane, and not only do they have an address from several moves ago, they hold memories like my first 20 lb pike, and days fishing with a dear departed friend.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2018)

Poacher said:


> 'Ere, I'll have you know I've got rods I haven't used for nearly 40 years, and will probably never use again, but it'll be divorce time if Mrs Poacher gets rid of them, 'cos I made them myself from split cane, and not only do they have an address from several moves ago, they hold memories like my first 20 lb pike, and days fishing with a dear departed friend.




I do beg your pardon Sir. Split cane rods are in a league of their own and should never be binned. Carbon fibre on the other hand can be chucked.


----------



## Poacher (2 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I do beg your pardon Sir. Split cane rods are in a league of their own and should never be binned. Carbon fibre on the other hand can be chucked.


Same goes for soot bikes?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2018)

Poacher said:


> Same goes for soot bikes?


----------



## Drago (2 Aug 2018)

I got crabs. 


















From the seaside. Very tasty.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> I got crabs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very few edible freshwater crabs in these parts.


----------



## Drago (2 Aug 2018)

Jellyfish aplenty in Hunstanton, i was quite surprised.


----------



## screenman (3 Aug 2018)

Nice bright morning over here. Swim, ride then gym later.


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Was the checkouts guide dog on holiday?


Whoa there boy, you're dissing the woman I lust!

Think I got a bit much sun yesterday. Morning run will be a walk in a short while.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2018)

Goood morning. A heavy muggy day is in store here i think. The weekend is supposed to be bright and sunny and very warm. Have a good day folks.


----------



## GM (3 Aug 2018)

Good morning all. Got awoken by the bl**ming smoke alarm at 5 o/c, new battery required. Getting a new mattress delivered this afternoon, so an early night tonight to christen it, no no not for that, to catch up on loss sleep!


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2018)

Hitching up in a couple of hours time and trundling back home. Just hope that the North Devon Link Road (A361) is clear, what with it being a Friday in holiday time. Fingers crossed.

Just been informed of a shocking case of discrimination. Wednesday August 15th has been designated 'Cycle to Work' day. Don't they realise that this excludes a whole raft of retirees?
Yet another case of pensioners being overlooked! The day should be open for all to participate in, regardless. They wouldn't get away with this with any other minority group, I tell ya!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2018)

B*****d squirels have been digging the soil and new geass seed around the new pond. Little s***s.


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2018)

Looking on brighter side for a moment.
Interest rates are on the rise at last.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Looking on brighter side for a moment.
> Interest rates are on the rise at last.




About time as well.


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2018)

Good morning all, a sunny and warm start to the day here. I am recovering after the train trip to forget yesterday evening. The last through train from Nuneaton to Euston, 19.36 was cancelled due to lack of train crew(we were booked on that one). There was a replacement bus, but the station staff said it was still at Stafford! Nowhere near to Nuneaton. There was also a Virgin railways train at 21.03 but we couldn't use our tickets on the service as it was a different company £33 the difference. I had to get a train to Coventry, and then the slow train to Euston arriving at 22.50, two whole hours and ten minutes after we should of got there. 
I have vented my spleen to London North Western Railways and got the compensation forms, but I am not a happy bunny.


----------



## roadrash (3 Aug 2018)

just starting to rain at wigan pier, only a few drops yet but they are bloody big ones


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> just starting to rain at wigan pier, only a few drops yet but they are bloody big ones




Stop being a wuss and get out there. .


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2018)

it's 33.5 in the sun and 23.2 in the shade, I'm going for a ride on my trike


----------



## roadrash (3 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop being a wuss and get out there. .



Ive been out there that's how I know its raining...…….ok I only took a dozen steps down the drive to get something from the car


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> Ive been out there that's how I know its raining...…….ok I only took a dozen steps down the drive to get something from the car




That's the problem with old people. They can't walk far.


----------



## roadrash (3 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> That's the problem with old people. They can't walk far.



Oi, I represent that remark.....


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> Ive been out there that's how I know its raining...…….ok I only took a dozen steps down the drive to get something from the car



Sure you hadn't simply wee'd yourself?


----------



## roadrash (3 Aug 2018)

have you tried peeing on your head, somehow I wish I hadn't asked that


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> have you tried peeing on your head, somehow I wish I hadn't asked that




Knowing drago, the answer is probably a yes.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> have you tried peeing on your head, somehow I wish I hadn't asked that


Yoga?


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2018)

Lordy, I bet she's popular with the boys.


----------



## roadrash (3 Aug 2018)

my backs fecked as it is , agony just looking at that


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Yoga?
> View attachment 422329


----------



## wait4me (3 Aug 2018)

It may be a bit late but had to post this.
Had a 20odd mile bimble yesterday afternoon, it was stuffing hot but the only problem was getting the shower cool enough when home.
We had a visit to sons in evening. All very pleasant as usual but after Mrs W blabbed about my bimble son asked don't you think you're a bit old for a ride in these temperatures. Hie concern is well received but my question is.
When the stuff did this role reversal happen?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2018)

wait4me said:


> It may be a bit late but had to post this.
> Had a 20odd mile bimble yesterday afternoon, it was stuffing hot but the only problem was getting the shower cool enough when home.
> We had a visit to sons in evening. All very pleasant as usual but after Mrs W blabbed about my bimble son asked don't you think you're a bit old for a ride in these temperatures. Hie concern is well received but my question is.
> When the stuff did this role reversal happen?




. Bloody kids.


----------



## gavroche (3 Aug 2018)

Evening all. Just to let you I will get up early in the morning for a 7am start ride. Trouble is, I don't like going to be too early so same as usual.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2018)

I have some dark chocolate. 90% cocoa. It is good for you. . Honest. No. Really it is.


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have some dark chocolate. 90% cocoa. It is good for you. . Honest. No. Really it is.


I have a bottle of Bulgarian Merlot which, I must admit, is going down very nicely.
It's anti dementia juice....


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I have a bottle of Bulgarian Merlot which, I must admit, is going down very nicely.
> It's anti dementia juice....




I am sorry to say that having this chocolate is not a pleasant experience. 90% pure cocoa makes for a very dry, bitter taste. Next time i think i will settle for a twix.


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am sorry to say that having this chocolate is not a pleasant experience. 90% pure cocoa makes for a very dry, bitter taste. Next time i think i will settle for a twix.


A nice bottle of Blue Nun would wash it down.....


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> A nice bottle of Blue Nun would wash it down.....




It's ok. I will make Mr WD eat it.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Lordy, I bet she's popular with the boys.





roadrash said:


> my backs fecked as it is , agony just looking at that





Paulus said:


>


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2018)

Good morming folks. A calm quiet day for us I think.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2018)

A quiet day here too. I plan to spend a bit of time with Wilbur Smith.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> A quiet day here too. I plan to spend a bit of time with Wilbur Smith.




And what adventure is Wilbur Smith up to.


----------



## gavroche (4 Aug 2018)

Good morning all. Nice day here, ride done. Hardly anybody on the roads and rest of the day to do as I like.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2018)

Spoons done now in Debenhams shoe shopping, not for me I should add. I may have plenty of time to post more.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2018)

3 pairs bought so far, I have found somewhere to sit so I am staying put, I can see her over in jewelry now.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> 3 pairs bought so far, I have found somewhere to sit so I am staying put, I can see her over in jewelry now.


For God's sake keep her away from the handbags!


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2018)

We are on the move, I may get home to paint the garage floor today.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2018)

Listening to The Move, eh?


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2018)

We're in the cafe.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2018)

I've just got back from my local.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Aug 2018)

So far today, walked up to get my milk, cleaned and lubricated the trike chain and adjusted the fronts brakes it was pulling to one side, so it is all ready for tomorrows ride to Testwood Lakes.


----------



## GM (4 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've just got back from my local.




What they closing early today! 


Just back from taking the dog for a walk through the local park and woods. Bumped into a couple that had the identical dog, like long lost brothers they were.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> What they closing early today!


Just a light lunch today - things to do this avo.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> *What they closing early today! *
> 
> 
> Just back from taking the dog for a walk through the local park and woods. Bumped into a couple that had the identical dog, like long lost brothers they were.


Or ejected.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> We're in the cafe.
> 
> View attachment 422532



Ah, paper napkin on toast, a Coventry favourite.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Ah, paper napkin on toast, a Coventry favourite.



My good Lady ordered a bacon bap and I ordered the healthy option, poached egg on toast, but when the food arrived my Good Lady decided she fancied the eggs more than the bap so I had the bap.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2018)

So you got your hands on Mrs Dave's baps?


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> So you got your hands on Mrs Dave's baps?



Only one unfortunately.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> What they closing early today!
> 
> 
> Just back from taking the dog for a walk through the local park and woods. Bumped into a couple that had the identical dog, like long lost brothers they were.




They threw him out.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2018)

22 mile bimble for me today. I did the Mach loop.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2018)

Got back before lunch, fitted new water pump system to caravan, (Shurflow, what a difference it makes) painted garage floor, hall carpets have been cleaned and a few other jobs ticked off. Now for some rehydration, a brilliant day.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2018)

Wow. It's hotter than a hot thing here. The weathermen didn't say it was going to be this hot.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2018)

Help! I am being force fed the most amazing G&T's vanilla stick, star whatever, juniper bits, I may feel a tad fuzzy later.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2018)

I'm down to my last 25 pints of Porter. Better get brewing,


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm down to my last 25 pints of Porter. Better get brewing,



Blimey, how are you going to last the night.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2018)

Might have to eke out my supplies by visiting the pub.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2018)

Good morning folks. A dull overcast start here.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2018)

A glorious morning here. 

Walking across Morecambe Bay today including a visit to the world’s finest pasty shop In Arnside


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2018)

Had my Sunday lay in til 7. Out for a run in a moment.


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2018)

Run done. That was hot.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2018)

Good morning, another hot and sunny day, Our Son and Granddaughter are here and the kitchen is a hive of activity.


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> .......... including a visit to the world’s finest pasty shop In Arnside


That's fighting talk in this neck of the woods.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2018)

20 mile ride to Testwood Lakes


----------



## GM (5 Aug 2018)

It's blooming hot in our garden. My thermometer's telling me it's 100 degrees, almost Jordan weather. 

Glad I went for a ride early!


----------



## screenman (5 Aug 2018)

Just got back from a Sunday pub lunch with the kids, how come my share of the bill is always the largest despite me not drinking or having a pudding, happens every time.


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> It's blooming hot in our garden. My thermometer's telling me it's 100 degrees, almost Jordan weather.



I didn't know that Katie Price only came out in the heat.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2018)

We've just got back from Coventry's memorial park, the car park has a height restrictions barrier on the exit and we saw someone try and drive through the barrier with bikes on top of the car.


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2018)

Did they make a mess?


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Did they make a mess?



Yes, and a clatter, ripped the carrier straight off the roof.


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> We've just got back from Coventry's memorial park, the car park has a height restrictions barrier on the exit and we saw someone try and drive through the barrier with bikes on top of the car.


Oops!


----------



## GM (5 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> I didn't know that Katie Price only came out in the heat.




Boooo, the old one's are the best!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2018)

Good evening. I didn't get out for a bimble. Another trip to the garden centre was in order.


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> Yes, and a clatter, ripped the carrier straight off the roof.



And you didn't get a pic for us old farts to snigger at?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> And you didn't get a pic for us old farts to snigger at?




I would have done more than snigger.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2018)

I'm shattered, utterly Donald. Mrs D's MS playing badly and I had to have ambo out last night. Only 3 hours sleep but my body still woke me at 6am. Might not be about so much today, and any posts I do make may make even less sense than usual.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm shattered, utterly Donald. Mrs D's MS playing badly and I had to have ambo out last night. Only 3 hours sleep but my body still woke me at 6am. Might not be about so much today, and any posts I do make may make even less sense than usual.




How will that be possiblel. . Take care drago. I hope Mrs D feels better soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2018)

Good morning folks. Dull, overcast and breezy here at the moment. Hopefully it will brighten soon enough.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2018)

Walked the dog, no fit stste to run after zero hoirs sleep. Ive sent Mrs D to bed, and I'll remain awakeish to keep an eye on Mini D. When Mrs D then awakens I'll collapse in a heap.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm shattered, utterly Donald. Mrs D's MS playing badly and I had to have ambo out last night. Only 3 hours sleep but my body still woke me at 6am. Might not be about so much today, and any posts I do make may make even less sense than usual.



my best wishes for a better day and an improvement in Mrs D's condition.


----------



## Paulus (6 Aug 2018)

Morning all, I am about to take the dog out and stop at the cafe on the way back for tea and a bacon sarnie, I am also going to check if the launderette is still open in Whetstone as the Duvet needs a wash, I'm not sure the place still exists.
The plumbers are coming in today to fit(hopefully) the units in the bathroom. It is becoming a bit of a saga. At least the room is tiled and the bath is working.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2018)

Good morning, another bright and sunny one, sat here waiting for the door man, we're having a new front door fitted this morning.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2018)

Daughter #3 has a day off work today, she's been camping all weekend and had booked today off to recover (or sober up). She's going to come across and take Mini D out so I can push up some z's.

@dave r thanks matey. Hossy think it's just the heat. She does malfunction in the heat a bit, but this last year the medication has kept her pretty stable. However, yesterday was a scorcher and she didn't feel right all day, and sure enough her legs stopped working during the evening. She's walking again, but she's wobvlier than normal. A few days rest and rehydration and they think she'll be back to normal.


----------



## roadrash (6 Aug 2018)

Best wishes to mrs drago, it cant be easy having medical problems AND having to cope with you as well


----------



## GM (6 Aug 2018)

Hope all goes well in Drago Towers today, stay cool


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2018)

Used the special pensioners 'Boiled Cabbage & Piss' deodorant this morning in preparation for our weekly shop at ALDI and LIDL. I like to fit in. 
Cupboards full of bargains now.
Spot of lunch, then off out for a quick hilly ride.


----------



## Paulus (6 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Used the special pensioners 'Boiled Cabbage & Piss' deodorant this morning in preparation for our weekly shop at ALDI and LIDL. I like to fit in.
> Cupboards full of bargains now.
> Spot of lunch, then off out for a quick hilly ride.


I am trying to perfect that smell, so I can get to the front of queues at the shops.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2018)

Paulus said:


> I am trying to perfect that smell, so I can get to the front of queues at the shops.


It works for me!
Have you tried talking to yourself? That works quite well.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2018)

Good morning............. well it is for me as I’ve only just managed to do something meaningful for today. 

I hate hangovers   

My wife has told me I’m cooking tea........... not at all sure I can cope with that. 

Wasted day


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2018)

I see you lot are perfecting your usual theme this time about disgusting smells. 

Turned out nice here. I won't wave in case someone complains.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2018)

We have a new bright and shiny door, the problem is it makes the rest of the hall stairs and landing look tatty, the sound you can hear is my wallet crying in the corner.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2018)

Well that was a sh1t day and tomorrow is no better as I have to stay in for the boiler man 8:30 – 17:30 they use to do morning and afternoon appointments, but now now you have to stay in and just wait.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2018)

Soon theyll tell ypu the week...then the month...


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> My wife has told me I’m cooking tea........... not at all sure I can cope with that.



Tea......... pasta primavera with garlic, leeks, tomatoes, peas, beans, peppers and cavolo nero all from my allotment. 

........and with the remains of a hangover. Applause or what??????


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Tea......... pasta primavera with garlic, leeks, tomatoes, peas, beans, peppers and cavolo nero all from my allotment.
> 
> ........and with the remains of a hangover. *Applause or what?????*


How's that cooked?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2018)

Good morning. I will refrain from waving to anyone . Just went out to feed the fish and i can feel fine rain in the air. That has put paid to a bimble for me.

I might make a cake instead.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2018)

Good morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Good morning.




How dare you wave.


----------



## Paulus (7 Aug 2018)

No rain here today, already 26C and not a cloud in the sky. Waiting in for the flooring to be delivered, any time from now until 6pm. I have some stuff recorded on the box to watch.


----------



## GM (7 Aug 2018)

Good morning all . Me and the boy have been sorting his camper van out, swept all the cobwebs out the back, took it to the garage for it's MOT. Getting ready for next week when we're off to Amsterdam for a week. Brommies in the back for a mini tour, and the occasional beer.


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2018)

Good morning, not long back from yoga, bike ride later, warm and sunny here.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> How dare you wave.


Soz.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Aug 2018)

Afternoon all
Just spent a little time digesting the final message from the "regulator".
Never heard of him.
Anyway moving on, it's 30 C in this lovely part of the worldbut forecasters saying that's the end of the heatwave for now.
In a way i will be glad as i can enjoy a few more pleasant bike rides.


----------



## derrick (7 Aug 2018)

Am retired again for a few weeks. All up to date work wise, looking forward to a few weeks of lazing around, Although i do have the garden to sort out. but that can wait till it cools down a bit, Might go and have a beer with my other half.


----------



## screenman (7 Aug 2018)

It is very hot here, swim done but no ride today.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2018)

Just back from a short 10 miler at an average of 18.9 mph. Dived in the shower and now having a light lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2018)

It is very oppressive here weather wise. Not much air at all.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is very oppressive here weather wise. Not much air at all.


You forgot the


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2018)

The boiler man has been


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> The boiler man has been


Did you  him goodbye?


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is very oppressive here weather wise. Not much air at all.


Don't breathe as much, simple.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Don't breathe as much, simple.




Such wise words.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> You forgot the




You do realise that that is a hanging offense now.


----------



## postman (7 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> The boiler man has been




August, i hope you got a discount.


----------



## postman (7 Aug 2018)

I'll let the great man describe the weather here in Meanwood. 
View: https://youtu.be/DpktBGInl60


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2018)

I'm in Harveys Coffee Cabin with a coffee and a tea cake


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm in Harvey Coffee Cabin with a coffee and a tea cake
> 
> View attachment 423130


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


>


----------



## Paulus (7 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> The boiler man has been


My flooring has not turned up yet!
A bit of a breeze now, and the clouds are forming but still hot. Could get some rain later.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


>






dave r said:


>




Behave you 2 .


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Behave you 2 .


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 423138




Don't you start as well.


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2018)

Not feeling fab. After my recent sleep deprivation episode I slept the sleep of the dead last night, but it wasn't enough and I feel absolutely drained today.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Not feeling fab. After my recent sleep deprivation episode I slept the sleep of the dead last night, but it wasn't enough and I feel absolutely drained today.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Not feeling fab. After my recent sleep deprivation episode I slept the sleep of the dead last night, but it wasn't enough and I feel absolutely drained today.


You were on early enough this morning.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


>


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Behave you 2 .



Hello


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2018)

I'm back, I've had a good afternoon pedalling, though the last few miles were like being back on the commute, I dropped onto my old commuting route on the outskirts of Bedworth and followed it home, I used to commute between Coventry and Nuneaton. anyway, 50 enjoyable miles under the wheels and an afternoon mostly on roads I don't know very well.


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> You were on early enough this morning.


Had to take the dog for a walk before it too hot for him. I was squeezing out my 0630 log when I popped in here.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Aug 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Afternoon all
> Just spent a little time digesting the final message from the "regulator".
> Never heard of him.
> Anyway moving on, it's 30 C in this lovely part of the worldbut forecasters saying that's the end of the heatwave for now.
> In a way i will be glad as i can enjoy a few more pleasant bike rides.



So sorry i forgot


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Had to take the dog for a walk before it too hot for him. I was squeezing out my 0630 log when I popped in here.



Far too much information!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2018)

Two loads of washing and ironing. Runner beans picked and frozen, kale picked and frozen, tomato chutney on the cooker at present........next job is to wash and sterilise my jars. 

I felt quite perky when I got up..........nackered now


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2018)

I was picking blackberries this afternoon and freezing them. This year is going to be a bumper year.

And i may as well jojn in with you lot i suppose although someone is bound to complain.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2018)

Hi there 

I’m having a glass of white before I tackle the jars


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2018)

If anyone wanted to ask what Mrs P has been up to today........?????


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> If anyone wanted to ask what Mrs P has been up to today........?????


Sitting with her feet up? Lol


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Sitting with her feet up? Lol



Nope - get up 10ish. 12.30 tennis. Afternoon surfing web. 7.00 - “what are you making dear?” (I kid you not) 8.00 yoga

.......and will return complaining she’s tired!!!!  

Bike day soon.....,


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Nope - get up 10ish. 12.30 tennis. Afternoon surfing web. 7.00 - “what are you making dear?” (I kid you not) 8.00 yoga
> 
> .......and will return complaining she’s tired!!!!
> 
> Bike day soon.....,


She’s got you well trained.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> She’s got you well trained.



Many years ago, when I was young, innocent and full of hope Mrs P said to....... “if you think it needs doing, do it”

  

a wise woman


----------



## screenman (8 Aug 2018)

Another fine day, bitting and bobbing with a ride later.


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2018)

Just having a quick game of Dambisters, then out to walk the dog.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2018)

Good morning. Quite a bit cooler, and we had rain last night. I can hear the rain again now.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2018)

Hello everyone. Much cooler this morning. All my pensioner buddies are busy today so ride plans abandoned in favour of refelting the wood shed. 

New phone should arrive, I feel strangely unexpired.


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2018)

Dog walked. It is indeed cooler, although how long that lasts I don't know. Enjoying my customary morning Nespresso, courtesy of George Clooney who made me buy it.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2018)

Shopping in Barnstaple this morning, then out for a ride this afternoon.
Mrs D now walking without crutches but still needs the air support boot and a stick when out and about.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Shopping in Barnstaple this morning, then out for a ride this afternoon.
> Mrs D now walking without crutches but still needs the air support boot and a stick when out and about.



Making progress, that's good news.


----------



## Paulus (8 Aug 2018)

Morning all, the flooring finally turned up at 8.45 last night. Today is sunny but much cooler. MrsP has already got her work cardigan on as she was cold this morning going to work
I shall be meeting my son later for a Burritto and a couple of pints.  I also need to get some threaded coachbolts to replace the screws on the shed door hinges to try and make it a bit more secure, any would be thief could just unscrew the hinges and bypass the security locks on the door. Doh.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2018)

I'm dog/house sitting for the next few days


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2018)

Your living in the kennel?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2018)

It's only 9am. 8tmis going to be a long day today.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It's only 9am. 8tmis going to be a long day today.


24 hours.......the same as every other day.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It's only 9am. 8tmis going to be a long day today.



We're out to lunch then down the club later, I also have the housework to do and a bike to fettle, I recon today's going to fly past.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> 24 hours.......the same as every other day.




Hardie har har.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Aug 2018)

Bit fresher so out on the  today.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2018)

Chucking it down here just now.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2018)

Stop waving. . You know how much it annoys some people


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop waving. . You know how much it annoys some people


----------



## GM (8 Aug 2018)

Morning all  A bit of gardening first thing before it gets too warm, and then take the dog for a cool walk in the woods. That should take us nicely up to lunchtime. A short ride after lunch and more paper shredding.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, the flooring finally turned up at 8.45 last night. Today is sunny but much cooler. MrsP has already got her work cardigan on as she was cold this morning going to work
> I shall be meeting my son later for a Burritto and a couple of pints.  I also need to get some threaded coachbolts to replace the screws on the shed door hinges to try and make it a bit more secure, any would be thief could just unscrew the hinges and bypass the security locks on the door. Doh.


Two nuts on each bolt, acting as lock nuts.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> 24 hours.......the same as every other day.


28th October will have 25 hours!


----------



## GM (8 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Two nuts on each bolt, acting as lock nuts.




...and muller the remaining thread!


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2018)

Good workout, arm and chest day today. Shoulders and back tomorrow. Im quite often mistaken for Dwayne Johnson, although were really quite easy to tell apart - I can act for a start...


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2018)

I have spent the last hour standing in a muddy and extremely smelly pond. Due to lack of rain, the pond is only half as deep as it should be and the heron is finding it easy to stand in the middle and pick the fish off one by one so Mr WD wanted to put string across the pond to prevent the heron from landing.

So i had to stand on one side of the pond while Mr WD stood on the other and we criss crossed heavy duty cord from one side to the other while pulling it taught around sticks in the mud.

I nearly lost my wellies 2 or 3 times. Nearly lost my balance 2 or 3 times even though i had a long metal pole to hold onto, and it was quite difficult to get back out of the pond. It would have been easier if my legs were a foot longer than in fact they are. And it is hissing down with rain.


----------



## screenman (8 Aug 2018)

I have 45 minutes to spare so off on the bike.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2018)

It's bloody 

 here


----------



## Paulus (8 Aug 2018)

Burritto eaten, pints of Thornbridge Lord Marples drunk.







I ended up buying a new Bosch cordless drill and a box set of drills and bits. They were on offer at Robert Dyas. I have been thinking of getting one for sometime now, so I took the plunge.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Good workout, arm and chest day today. Shoulders and back tomorrow. Im quite often mistaken for Dwayne Johnson, although were really quite easy to tell apart - I can act for a start...


Steady as a rock?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have spent the last hour standing in a muddy and extremely smelly pond. Due to lack of rain, the pond is only half as deep as it should be and the heron is finding it easy to stand in the middle and pick the fish off one by one so Mr WD wanted to put string across the pond to prevent the heron from landing.
> 
> So i had to stand on one side of the pond while Mr WD stood on the other and we criss crossed heavy duty cord from one side to the other while pulling it taught around sticks in the mud.
> 
> I nearly lost my wellies 2 or 3 times. Nearly lost my balance 2 or 3 times even though i had a long metal pole to hold onto, and it was quite difficult to get back out of the pond. It would have been easier if my legs were a foot longer than in fact they are. And it is hissing down with rain.



I take it you didn't manage to topple over in the pond?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop waving. . You know how much it annoys some people


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> 28th October will have 25 hours!



Sure about that??


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2018)

172traindriver said:


> I take it you didn't manage to topple over in the pond?




No. Thank god, the smell of mud would have been


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> No. Thank god, the smell of mud would have been



Would have been a source of amusement


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Would have been a source of amusement




I have no doubt that Mr WD would have laughed his a**e off. And he would never let me forget it either.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no doubt that Mr WD would have laughed his a**e off. And he would never let me forget it either.



Nor a few others!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Nor a few others!




Dam right.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Aug 2018)

Nice 38 mile ride today.A bit breezy mind you but at least the heat has gone for now.
Wife is watching TOWIE so it's time to take the dogs out.


----------



## screenman (8 Aug 2018)

The wife suggested we popped out to buy me some new trunks, we are now looking at microwaves. Not a pair of trunks in sight, mind you I have 6 pairs already.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Nice 38 mile ride today.A bit breezy mind you but at least the heat has gone for now.
> Wife is watching TOWIE so it's time to take the dogs out.



........for a long, long walk


----------



## screenman (8 Aug 2018)

Spare microwave purchased, now in wine department, I am not drinking wine nowadays. Have I been conned?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Spare microwave purchased, now in wine department, I am not drinking wine nowadays. Have I been conned?




How can you possibly think that?


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2018)

Tonight its a tad damp, we are having our first rain for several weeks, it also a bit cooler, and I have had to put the shorts away and wear trousers, well at least I don't need to water the plants tonight.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Aug 2018)

172traindriver said:


> ........for a long, long walk



Well jel,shut uuuuup.I live in essex and only about 10 miles from brentwood where all these people come from and i don't know anybody who speaks like that.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Spare microwave purchased, now in wine department, I am not drinking wine nowadays. Have I been conned?



A spare microwave???? Spare wine, I get that. 

Sounds like WD has had a good day!! 

I have just climbed down off my wood shed roof. Roof covering removed, old felt removed, new installed so just the roof to go back on. Pretty damn good.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> A spare microwave???? Spare wine, I get that.
> 
> Sounds like WD has had a good day!!
> 
> I have just climbed down off my wood shed roof. Roof covering removed, old felt removed, new installed so just the roof to go back on. Pretty damn good.




I love the smell of mud in the morning.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Well jel,shut uuuuup.I live in essex and only about 10 miles from brentwood where all these people come from and i don't know anybody who speaks like that.


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Well jel,shut uuuuup.I live in essex and only about 10 miles from brentwood where all these people come from and i don't know anybody who speaks like that.


Thats cos you is posh, innit.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2018)

Hmmm......just had shower and find Mrs P is watching re runs of Colin Firth, sorry Pride and Prejudice.

For some bizarre reason I’ve just Googled Colin Firth. He’s 6 years younger than me and to my astonishment was born in the same village, Grayshott in Hampshire. It was a tiny place then and we must surely have known the family.

This is really going to bug me as my sister** apart I’m the only surviving member of our family. Got to get to the bottom of this one.

**Can’t ask my sister as she hasn't spoken to us in 29 years.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmm......just had shower and find Mrs P is watching re runs of Colin Firth, sorry Pride and Prejudice.
> 
> For some bizarre reason I’ve just Googled Colin Firth. He’s 6 years younger than me and to my astonishment was born in the same village, Grayshott in Hampshire. It was a tiny place then and we must surely have known the family.
> 
> ...




Ooh. Colin Firth. In Briget Jones diary.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (8 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Thats cos you is posh, innit.



"My given name is Dickie, I come from Billericay
And I'm doing very well" 

*Ian Dury


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2018)

Good morning. What a shock to the system. Quite chilly here. Brrrrrr


----------



## jongooligan (9 Aug 2018)

Morning WD. Had to come into the office this morning for the first time in ages. Rode in on the motorbike and had to switch on the heated grips to keep my hands warm.
I'll be gone by lunchtime though and BBC says it will be 20C here this afternoon so will be out for a ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Morning WD. Had to come into the office this morning for the first time in ages. Rode in on the motorbike and had to switch on the heated grips to keep my hands warm.
> I'll be gone by lunchtime though and BBC says it will be 20C here this afternoon so will be out for a ride.




Heated grips? Dam. I could do with something like that for my bike. . Morning by the way.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2018)

Morning all.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2018)

Gutten morgen.


----------



## BromptonChrispy (9 Aug 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Bugger, I can't join in here for another 4 years. Pah!


You're going to love it when you're eligible mate!


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> "My given name is Dickie, I come from Billericay
> And I'm doing very well"
> 
> *Ian Dury



Had a love affair with Nina in the back of my Cortina
A seasoned-up hyena could not have been more obscener
She took me to the cleaners and other misdemeanours


----------



## GM (9 Aug 2018)

^
He was a great poet.

Morning all  I want my 30 degrees back


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. What a shock to the system. Quite chilly here. Brrrrrr


Same here and we have some wet stuff as well


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Aug 2018)

Morning all 

I blame dirk for all this malarkey.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2018)

Got a wedding reception tonight, a female fed I used to supervise. A chance to catch up with some of the old crew.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning all
> 
> I blame dirk for all this malarkey.




And why not. We can blame him for everything.


----------



## Poacher (9 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> Had a love affair with Nina in the back of my Cortina
> A seasoned-up hyena could not have been more obscener
> She took me to the cleaners and other misdemeanours


Understandably coy about completing the verse there, Dave! 

Oh, nearly forgot.........


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2018)

Rain falling nicely at the moment, it would do today as MrsP wanted to do a Regents Canal boat trip from Camden Town to Little Venice and back. there are a couple of nice pubs by the canalside that we were planning on having lunch in. I will have to reconsider the plan now.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2018)

Dry here, but pleasingly cool and fresh. Except inside my underpants, where it's hot and muggy as normal.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning all
> 
> I blame dirk for all this malarkey.


Don't blame me matey, WD started it.


----------



## screenman (9 Aug 2018)

Not snowing here.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2018)

Just got back from a hilly 20 miler, cut the lawns, had a shower and sat down for lunch.
Doggie walking duties next on the list.
I used the Tarka Trail to get back from Barnstaple this morning........ bloody nightmare! Hundreds of Grockles with no clue how to ride safely, kiddywinkies on balance bikes, wobbly tagalongs, once a year wobblers, loose dogs etc. 
I knew there was a reason that I try to avoid it during this time of year!
Still......we love 'em really.*




*So long as they spend loads of dosh in the area.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2018)

Poacher said:


> Understandably coy about completing the verse there, Dave!
> 
> Oh, nearly forgot.........






Paulus said:


> Rain falling nicely at the moment, it would do today as MrsP wanted to do a Regents Canal boat trip from Camden Town to Little Venice and back. there are a couple of nice pubs by the canalside that we were planning on having lunch in. I will have to reconsider the plan now.






Dirk said:


> Don't blame me matey, WD started it.




That's it. Blame me. I can't leave you lot for 5 minutes. Oh before i forget . Just to show willing.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Dry here, but pleasingly cool and fresh. Except inside my underpants, where it's hot and muggy as normal.




OMG. .


----------



## roadrash (9 Aug 2018)

I think @welsh dragon is in denial


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> I think @welsh dragon is in denial [/QUOTE
> 
> Don't you have anything better to do


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2018)

A 27 mile bimble for me today. Lovely weather. Just a slight breeze. I did the Mach loop then did a smaller loop as well.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2018)

It stopped raining so took the dogs for a walk


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> A 27 mile bimble for me today. Lovely weather. Just a slight breeze. I did the Mach loop then did a smaller loop as well.
> View attachment 423570
> View attachment 423571
> View attachment 423572



That last picture looks like scraping from my Y fronts.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> That last picture looks like scraping from my Y fronts.




Mmm. In fact it is cow muck.... as you say. Just like your Y fronts then.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2018)

Morning. Is everyone ready for the expected storms? On and cooo-eeeee


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2018)

Hungover. Dog walked. Having my customary Nespresso, then I'll be doing the cherished transfer of my plate onto the Smart car - M4NLY.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2018)

Head hurts a bit. I lost count at pint number 8 of Spitfire. Up every 5 minutes in the night wazzing , and we all know that for ever pint a middle aged man drinks their bladder produces 3. Going to be a grumpy hector this morning. Even a mad thread about @Accy cyclist complaining of being abducted by aliens for sex experiments wont cheer me up.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Head hurts a bit. I lost count at pint number 8 of Spitfire. Up every 5 minutes in the night wazzing , and we all know that for ever pint a middle aged man drinks their bladder produces 3. Going to be a grumpy hector this morning. Even a mad thread about @Accy cyclist complaining of being abducted by aliens for sex experiments wont cheer me up.




Serves you right. Self inflicted misery so no sympathy from me.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2018)

All the young slim tight shirt wearing modern hipster coppers seemed a bit frightened by us hulking great old school retirees. Was saddened to hear that a copper in the news yesterday had half his ear bitten off by a sheet bag, and the Bobby is a young lad I know, was a probationary (sorry, student officer) when I retired. He's a nice lad, friendly, switched on, sensible, a rare combination in modern young coppers and I was saddened to hear the news.

Next time you see some scrambled egg rank talking on tv about how they police by consent, you can shout at the TV, "MY ARRISS YOU DO!" They're so out of touch it's painful, and its youngsters like this Bobby that pay the price for their ignorance.


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2018)

Policemen all look so young these days..........


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2018)

We had a lovely trip out yesterday, pensioners day trip with the club, a boat trip with dinner included, and a bar on board as well. A day that was spoilt in the end when I discovered that the local flies had got in the kitchen bin and I'd got an infestation to deal with before I went to bed.


----------



## Venod (10 Aug 2018)

I got wet through on yesterdays ride, the first rain I have seen while riding in months, I was about 10 miles from home, when I arrived home we hadn't had a drop, the grass is still beige coloured.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> We had a lovely trip out yesterday, pensioners day trip with the club, a boat trip with dinner included, and a bar on board as well. A day that was spoilt in the end when I discovered that the local flies had got in the kitchen bin and I'd got an infestation to deal with before I went to bed.




A like for your day out, not the flies.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2018)

Afnug said:


> I got wet through on yesterdays ride...



A urine drainage bag strapped to your thigh will sort that out. No need to thank me.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> A urine drainage bag strapped to your thigh will sort that out. No need to thank me.




Drago has lots of experience about that sort of thing.


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> A like for your day out, not the flies.



I've never seen so many maggots, took me an hour to clean them up.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> I've never seen so many maggots, took me an hour to clean them up.




Oh god. . Well done for getting rid of them. I would have forced Mr WD to do the manly thing.


----------



## screenman (10 Aug 2018)

Swim done, now for some bit and bobbing again, hard hour on the bike later. Sometimes it is good to take a few minutes and think about how lucky we are.


----------



## screenman (10 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Head hurts a bit. I lost count at pint number 8 of Spitfire. Up every 5 minutes in the night wazzing , and we all know that for ever pint a middle aged man drinks their bladder produces 3. Going to be a grumpy hector this morning. Even a mad thread about @Accy cyclist complaining of being abducted by aliens for sex experiments wont cheer me up.



Ahh! what a shame you feel so poorly, must have been something you ate.

When do you become middle aged, I am yet to join the get up in the night for a P brigade, no the mattress is not wet in the morning.


----------



## Paulus (10 Aug 2018)

Morning all, up early with the larks. Dog has been walked, breakfast of fresh fruits and Greek yogurt eaten. The electrician is here at the moment fitting the lights and extractor fan in the building site that is the bathroom. I exaggerate a bit. The bath/shower is in and the flooring is down. New windows in and the walls are tiled. The wrong basin was delivered twice so waiting in for that to be delivered today. Yesterdays canal trip was cancelled as myself and MrsP were the only takers, so the boat didn't run. Camden town is a dump. having worked around there for a long time I was surprised just how worse it is. It is a tourist trap, I don't know why, but it is. The market sells rubbish, the real friut and veg. market in Inverness street has gone. Do I sound grumpy?


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2018)

Paulus said:


> Do I sound grumpy?


Nah!


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh god. . Well done for getting rid of them. I would have forced Mr WD to do the manly thing.



We're still mopping up stragglers this morning, I've spent half an hour with the vac moving furniture and cleaning underneath stuff, surprisingly they were under the carpet where the lounge carpet meets the kitchen lino, I had to remove the metal strip and lift part of the carpet.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> We're still mopping up stragglers this morning, I've spent half an hour with the vac moving furniture and cleaning underneath stuff, surprisingly they were under the carpet where the lounge carpet meets the kitchen lino, I had to remove the metal strip and lift part of the carpet.




That is awful.


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> That is awful.


Or absolutely brilliant if you're an angler.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Or absolutely brilliant if you're an angler.




True. Not funny if he wanted to keep them in the fridge until he wanted to go fishing though. .


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5344021, member: 9609"]I've missed that one, I guess it must have been deleted sharpish, pity it sounds brilliant.

@mods can we have that thread reinstated ?[/QUOTE]

Nothing ever goes Accy's way. Poor bloke would probably be abducted by aliens for sex experiments, and taken away of their ship named The Blue Oyster.


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Nothing ever goes Accy's way. Poor bloke would probably be abducted by aliens for sex experiments, and taken away of their ship named The Blue Oyster.


It could be worse; they could take him to Lytham St Annes.......


----------



## GM (10 Aug 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, up early with the larks. Dog has been walked, breakfast of fresh fruits and Greek yogurt eaten. The electrician is here at the moment fitting the lights and extractor fan in the building site that is the bathroom. I exaggerate a bit. The bath/shower is in and the flooring is down. New windows in and the walls are tiled. The wrong basin was delivered twice so waiting in for that to be delivered today. Yesterdays canal trip was cancelled as myself and MrsP were the only takers, so the boat didn't run. Camden town is a dump. having worked around there for a long time I was surprised just how worse it is. It is a tourist trap, I don't know why, but it is. The market sells rubbish, the real friut and veg. market in Inverness street has gone. Do I sound grumpy?




Camden is definitely a dump, my daughter had a basement flat there once. Rats, mice, ants, flies you name it, it was there, nearly as bad as Dave's kitchen


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2018)

stops play


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2018)

Google the Blue Oyster Bar.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Policemen all look so young these days..........


Why you looking at policemen?


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2018)

I'm in the pub......


----------



## derrick (10 Aug 2018)

Well i got me a new toy. This time a compressor airbrush.and a few air tools. Had a quick play with the airbrush. It is going to be fun. But lots of practice needed.using the wifes old nail varnishes to practise with. Some nice metalic colours.


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2018)

A portion of 'snack' size fish, chips & peas from Squires, between two of us - £4.75.
This is half a portion.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2018)

No paper napkin on toast today?


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> No paper napkin on toast today?


I could only manage half a portion due to having 4 pints of GT ales 'Blonde Ambition' and being on a diet.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> stops play


It did stop play as my dog/house sitting is over as the owners are coming home early, hope they don't want their money back


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Aug 2018)

I remember going to see bands at the roundhouse in camden.Took my wife to see the stranglers there.She wasn't at all pleased about the gobbing going on.


----------



## derrick (10 Aug 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I remember going to see bands at the roundhouse in camden.Took my wife to see the stranglers there.She wasn't at all pleased about the gobbing going on.


I remember the roundhouse vaguely. Was it not in Chalk Farm road. We were normally so stoned. We used to walk home to Bounds Green. Ah the good old days.


----------



## Paulus (10 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> I remember the roundhouse vaguely. Was it not in Chalk Farm road. We were normally so stoned. We used to walk home to Bounds Green. Ah the good old days.


That's a good walk from Chalk Farm to Bounds Green


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> I remember the roundhouse vaguely. Was it not in Chalk Farm road. We were normally so stoned. We used to walk home to Bounds Green. Ah the good old days.



Derrick  Yeah the good old days in the 70s
Long hair and lionel blairs.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2018)

Good evening everyone. Finished roofing my shed yesterday and very obligingly it peed down today. 

In other news braved the heavy showers first thing to be rewarded with a bright and sunny 65 miles.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2018)

Hello everyone. Despite Diane Oxberry's (Beeb weather) warnings we have bright clear sky and not a breath of wind. There has been an autumnal feel the last few days or perhaps it's just normal after the heat??

Mrs P has been muttering about being chilly about 9.00pm, wrapping herself in a pashmina. This is going to lead to Central heating** discussions. 

Apparently rule #5 doesn't apply.

** I'm very happy we used 9 units of gas in July!!! 

On the upside of life the footie is back. The mighty Blackburn Rovers are at home, my lads will start arriving around lunchtime and we all head off to the game - the 28th season we've done this together.


----------



## screenman (11 Aug 2018)

Nice fine day here, off to Donny for a bit of retail.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2018)

Good morning. Bloomin chilly here at the moment, but at least rhs sun is shining.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Bloomin chilly here at the moment, but at least rhs sun is shining.



Don't you start as well!!!! Rule #5 woman. Put a cardie on........


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Don't you start as well!!!! Rule #5 woman. Put a cardie on........




Bloody men. Trying to sit in the living room in December with no heating on and wearing a T shirt. Oooh well hard. I suppose Drago would sit there just wearing his 
Y fronts.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2018)

T shirt in December?? Possibly January......in a hard winter.


----------



## Paulus (11 Aug 2018)

Morning all, today is the jolly boys day out with the ex colleagues from work. We are meeting at the Dickens Inn at St Katherine Dock between Tower bridge and Wapping at midday. It should be a nice day for a drink next to the river.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Hello everyone. Despite Diane Oxberry's (Beeb weather) warnings we have bright clear sky and not a breath of wind. There has been an autumnal feel the last few days or perhaps it's just normal after the heat??
> 
> Mrs P has been muttering about being chilly about 9.00pm, wrapping herself in a pashmina. This is going to lead to Central heating** discussions.
> 
> ...



I hope you give millwall a good tonking.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2018)

I'm sat in the Stratford Armouries with coffee toast and marmalade.


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2018)

Cycled into Little Beirut in Northampton to drop off some shekels to a mate. A pleasant 20 mile round trip.

As I got to Northampton I skirted round the edge of Wooton Fields, and the way I emerged from the country roads brought me out on a shared cycle path. 10 feet wide, well surface, clean, what's not to like?

I bimbled along, not hacking it as there was the odd dog walker and jogger about. I approached one old feller coming towards me with his Golden retriever off the lead. No hurry, no big deal, so I stopped rather than risk running over an innocent doggie. The old duffer then started to have a pop about me cycling on the path. During his tirade I made a point of repeatedly gesturing with my eyebrow (I'm a huge fan of the Roger Moore technique) at the large, clean, newish looking shared cycleway sign in the lamp post not 2 meres to his left. He eventually took the hint and turned to look, and then spluttered a bit, before walking off. 

Rest of the journey was uneventful, managed to get out of Northampton without getting knifed or rogered by hillbillies.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2018)

Someone has switched the off 
Just put a slim filled inner tube in the back wheel of my trike


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2018)

A slim filled inntertube? You cut up Fatboy Slim and hit his body in your tyre?


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Someone has switched the off
> Just put a slim filled inner tube in the back wheel of my trike


Whitman?


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> A slim filled inntertube? You cut up Fatboy Slim and *hit his body in your tyre?*


How else was he going to get it through the valve?


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Someone has switched the off
> Just put a slime filled inner tube in the back wheel of my trike


Opps I'm missing an "e".....well you know what I mean


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2018)

. Slim. That's a good one. Nearly as good as the bloopers that Drago makes. .

17 mile bimble today. Only a couple of pics taken as it looked like it was going to rain, so i went a bit quicker than normal ( which still isn't much above a snails pace).


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2018)

My coffee stop today The Timeless Delights Tea Room at Stratford Armouries.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2018)

I've just got back, I've had an enjoyable pedal round the lanes on a cool breezy morning, a steady 55 miles.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2018)

I went for a 28 mile drive in the car


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2018)

Enjoyed a pleasant 22 mile ride this morning....surprisingly cool as I chose not to wear a base layer.
Enjoyed a beer while watching last 20 minutes of Newcastle Vs Spurs.
Mowed 2 gardens.
Topped the pond up and fed the fish.
Topped up the bird feeders.
Shortly will be going out to watch our son in law with his group at a local pub.
Its just none stop


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2018)

Wet and windy here, and that is the weather I am talking about. Not a clue what the day will bring apart from a run to the tip.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2018)

Good morning folks. It has rained all night here. It is going to be quite a crap day weather wise i think. That means yep, another day of slobbing around doing sod all.  . Cooooo eeeeee


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2018)

Dull and grey here. Not great. 

Woke up feeling nackered and couldn’t raise the enthusiasm to haul myself out of bed and on to the bike. A rare event.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Wet and windy here, and that is the weather I am talking about. Not a clue what the day will bring apart from a run to the tip.



Same weather here


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2018)

Good morning, I'm glad I I don't do the Sunday club run anymore, I'd have been disappointed when I got up and looked at the weather. I'm knackered this morning, and my backs complaining, I'm not moving too well, normally it's under control but it's flared up quite badly this morning.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, I'm glad I I don't do the Sunday club run anymore, I'd have been disappointed when I got up and looked at the weather. I'm knackered this morning, and my backs complaining, I'm not moving too well, normally it's under control but it's flared up quite badly this morning.



Take it easy, I have learned the hard way that trying to push on through pain is seldom a good idea.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Take it easy, I have learned the hard way that trying to push on through pain is seldom a good idea.



I've done that in the past but try not to do it these days, the family are visiting today so I won't be doing a lot more than a lot of talking.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Dull and grey here. Not great.
> 
> Woke up feeling nackered and couldn’t raise the enthusiasm to haul myself out of bed and on to the bike. A rare event.






dave r said:


> Good morning, I'm glad I I don't do the Sunday club run anymore, I'd have been disappointed when I got up and looked at the weather. I'm knackered this morning, and my backs complaining, I'm not moving too well, normally it's under control but it's flared up quite badly this morning.




I hope you both feel better soon. Seems that most od us will be having a lazy day (not a bad thing sometimes).


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, I'm glad I I don't do the Sunday club run anymore, I'd have been disappointed when I got up and looked at the weather. I'm knackered this morning, and my backs complaining, I'm not moving too well, normally it's under control but it's flared up quite badly this morning.


Sounds like we're both getting old! 

Hope you feel better later


----------



## roadrash (12 Aug 2018)

good morning and good health to those that are below par today, myself included , .....oh and


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2018)

Today may be a bit fragmented. My plans to mooch through the day doing my customary bugger all have been thrown into disarray. Mrs D's Mum is very poorly, increasingly looking like she may not survive, so I may be busy elsewhere. I'll keep y'all in the loop.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> good morning and good health to those that are below par today, myself included , .....oh and


Shifting a lathe/milling machine in my garage yesterday so my brother in law can see it properly, with a view to buying it. Woke up this morning with back pain for the first time in 4 years.


----------



## roadrash (12 Aug 2018)

^^^^not good^^^^


----------



## roadrash (12 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Today may be a bit fragmented. My plans to mooch through the day doing my customary bugger all have been thrown into disarray. Mrs D's M..um is very poorly, increasingly looking like she may not survive, so I may be busy elsewhere. I'll keep y'all in the loop.



Best wishes to mrs D's mum..


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Today may be a bit fragmented. My plans to mooch through the day doing my customary bugger all have been thrown into disarray. Mrs D's Mum is very poorly, increasingly looking like she may not survive, so I may be busy elsewhere. I'll keep y'all in the loop.




Sorry to hear that Drago. Take care.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2018)

It seems to me that you lot are a bunch of old fogeys.


----------



## Paulus (12 Aug 2018)

Myself and MrsP are off up to some friends in St. Neots today, apparently to to go to an outdoor music festival. looks like the rain may scupper that idea.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2018)

@Drago best wishes to you and MIL


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems to me that you lot are a bunch of old fogeys.



I shall spend some time considering an appropriate repost to the above ......


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I shall spend some time considering an appropriate repost to the above ......




You do that. . Lets hope you don't forget what you are supposed to be considering.


----------



## roadrash (12 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You do that. . Lets hope you don't forget what you are supposed to be considering.





welsh dragon said:


> You do that. . Lets hope you don't forget what you are supposed to be considering.



you know your getting old when you keep repeating yourself @welsh dragon


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> you know your getting old when you keep repeating yourself @welsh dragon




Bugger. Wasn't my fault.


----------



## GM (12 Aug 2018)

Best wishes to all those feeling under the weather 

Busy morning loading up the van with camping stuff, off to the 'dam later. I think I'm going to have a job keeping the boy out of the coffee shops, then on the other hand if you can't beat them, join them!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You do that. . Lets hope you don't forget what you are supposed to be considering.



What?


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2018)

Medication.....


----------



## roadrash (12 Aug 2018)

^^^^on prescription??^^^^^


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Today may be a bit fragmented. My plans to mooch through the day doing my customary bugger all have been thrown into disarray. Mrs D's Mum is very poorly, increasingly looking like she may not survive, so I may be busy elsewhere. I'll keep y'all in the loop.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^on prescription??^^^^^


Yup!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2018)

........apparently I've eaten all the chocolate chip cookies.......


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> ........apparently I've eaten all the chocolate chip cookies.......




Apparently? That is a bit like saying "technically"...........


----------



## roadrash (12 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> ........apparently I've eaten all the chocolate chip cookies.......



I finished a full pack of bourbons yesterday, mrs roadrash said bloody hell have you eaten all of them , I said.....it was an accident..


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> I finished a full pack of bourbons yesterday, mrs roadrash said bloody hell have you eaten all of them , I said.....it was an accident..


I always blame God.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I always blame God.


Which one?


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2018)

Patron Saint for retirees: Anthony of Padua, patron of the elderly. He’s actually best known for locating lost items, a skill that undoubtedly will come in handy as we move into our golden years. But Anthony already has a list of other causes that would be a handful for even the most experienced saint. Shipwrecks, starvation, sterility, animals, sailors, harvests, paupers, and the oppressed, to name just the more noteworthy ones. 

No, Anthony must be one busy dude already.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Which one?


Take your pick.......


----------



## numbnuts (12 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Take your pick.......


Michael Miles.......what did I win


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Michael Miles.......what did I win


Bong!


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2018)

Why is it that during the recent dry spell the grass does not grow but the weeds did? Going to mow my weeds tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2018)

I have just been in the field blackberry picking. I have put them into the freezer. I need to buy a bigger plastic container for them all.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2018)

Good morning. I appear to be first today sooooo cooooo eeeee . Damp and misty here at the moment. I am off to do my shopping this morning. Deep joy.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I always blame God.



He moves in mysterious ways, mainly towards our biscuit barrel


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2018)

Good morning chaps and chapesses.

Dull, cloudy, light drizzle but very still. 

Heading out with the new Gentle (men's) Meanders group this morning. A gentle paced ride we've set up to help a good friend get back to cycling after two years of heart issues. Michael has bought an electric bike, first in the club, and I hear is slaughtering all comers on the climbs. He says he's calmed down now.......hmmmmm


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning chaps and chapesses.
> 
> Dull, cloudy, light drizzle but very still.
> 
> Heading out with the new Gentle (men's) Meanders group this morning. A gentle paced ride we've set up to help a good friend get back to cycling after two years of heart issues. Michael has bought an electric bike, first in the club, and I hear is slaughtering all comers on the climbs. He says he's calmed down now.......hmmmmm




Well done. Nice to hear good news stories. May your friend keep turning the pedals for many years to come.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> He moves in mysterious ways, mainly towards our biscuit barrel




Maybe someone should invent a biscuit jar that only allows you to take one biscuit, then slams shut and won't allow another biscuit to be taken for an hour.


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2018)

Mutley walked, having a coffee. Then it'll be hit the weights (arm and shoulder day), tidy up, and clean the Pinnacle bike. Scheduled medical appt at 1430hrs in town, which is a proverbial ache of the testiculars, but can't be helped.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe someone should invent a biscuit jar that only allows you to take one biscuit, then slams shut and won't allow another biscuit to be taken for an hour.


Like Arkwright's till? Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Like Arkwright's till? Lol.




Exactly. That'll learn em


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2018)

Good morning all, it's a bit black over bills mother's, it looks like my bike ride will be delayed this morning.


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2018)

Back's a bit better today.
Doing a bit of shopping and dropping some stuff off at the charity shops this morning.
Brother in Law arrives at lunchtime.


----------



## Paulus (13 Aug 2018)

Morning all, a dull start to the day here. Muttley has been walked and a toasted bagel with garlic and herb Philly cheese and two rashers of bacon consumed. Now I am waiting in the the boiler repair man(again) as the boiler won't work. This is my fault as a few weeks back there was a thread about which boiler is recommended, and I said I had had no problems with mine in the 5 years it had been installed. Now, two callouts in two weeks.


----------



## roadrash (13 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe someone should invent a biscuit jar that only allows you to take one biscuit, then slams shut and won't allow another biscuit to be taken for an hour.



brilliant idea....I wouldn't buy one


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2018)

A very dull day here.
I was (amazingly) up early.......much alcohol was consumed yesterday** during various televised footy matches.
Breakfast was mixed fresh fruit with fat free yogurt.
Dont really feel like doing anything for the above self inflicted reason** but the garden is in need of some TLC.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2018)

Sat in the Touchdown Cage Wellesbourne Airfield with coffee and toast


----------



## roadrash (13 Aug 2018)

it is rather damp  at wigan pier today, was planning on a ride  but I think the binck bank tour on tv this afternoon sounds more favourable


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> brilliant idea....I wouldn't buy one




I bet you wouldn't. Greedy oinker.


----------



## screenman (13 Aug 2018)

2.5k swim done, car passed mot, computer man has been and serviced computor, dents fixed in Alfa Romeo and a few more bits tidied up, apart from that I have not done much. Bike ride thise afternoon, I have, even by my standards been a tad short of miles and the arthritic knee is yelling at me to do a bit more.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> it is rather damp  at wigan pier today, was planning on a ride  but I think the binck bank tour on tv this afternoon sounds more favourable


Yes.......my garden project has gone to the back of the queue as rain stops play.
Those cyclists in Holland will be getting a good soaking.


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> Sat in the Touchdown Cage Wellesbourne Airfield with coffee and toast


I was there when they landed the Vulcan on that runway.
It'll would never get off again as it is too short for a take off.


----------



## jongooligan (13 Aug 2018)

Just knocked up a boot rack from some scrap decking. Spot the schoolboy error.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Just knocked up a boot rack from some scrap decking. Spot the schoolboy error.
> 
> View attachment 424286


You've screwed your boots to the base ??


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2018)

Dave7 said:


> You've screwed your boots to the base ??



Brilliant


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I was there when they landed the Vulcan on that runway.
> It'll would never get off again as it is too short for a take off.



The Vulcan is still there, parked up in a corner. It could get interesting, there's a big fight going on at the moment as the housing developers want to buy the land and build houses on it, so they might have to remove it.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2018)

Apologies but.......... it pissed down for 29 miles. Arrive at Cafe and the rain stops. 

Sodden and covered in fine grit from head to toe. Even my glasses case needed washing 

So that's another 60 mile for the year. At least it was warm


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2018)

Got back from Wellesbourne airfield about half an hour ago, 58 miles, easy on the way out but a tough ride home into the breeze. Cool and overcast but the rain held off. Rode the private farm road between Harbury and Chesterton and when I rode onto the lane into Chesterton it was full of free range sheep, I also rode through Lighthorn, the village where you ride down a 30 mph descent into the village and as soon as you get to the bottom you are climbing up out of the village.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2018)

50 mile round trudge to do the shopping. . That's it for another month anyway.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2018)

God I'm getter old, for some time now my diabetes has been quite high and a bit worrying as I have cut out all the sweet things, today I found out why.......I'm not taken the tablets, I have five different tablets in the morning.....it should have been six......
there's no hope I'm a lost cause............


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2018)

Beer drunk. Tiger bread eaten.


----------



## screenman (13 Aug 2018)

Result, picked up jacket in Debenhams on Saturday reduced from £65 to £20 took it to the till and they knocked 70% off of the £20, bargain. Took 2 pairs of trunks back to Matalan today which I had bought online, too big, they had my size in the shop for 1/2 price. The car passed it's MOT with no advisories, now celebrating with a large VAT.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2018)

Dried out now and had tea and a beer. Feeling quite human again. As I said today's group is very much about riding with a long-standing cycle buddy, I've ridden off and on with him for probably 20 years at a couple of clubs. M has had heart issues for years but this became serious around two years ago and its only in the last few months he's been able to get back on the bike. Before his problems we always dreaded M going on the front as he would simply keep riding away leaving us to chase behind, catch up, tell him to knock a mile off and then slowly but surely the pace would creep up again!!

We had a ride about 6-8 weeks ago when he was on a hybrid, quite able to ride but slow, especially so on the climbs. I've seen him about a couple of times for a quick chat when our rides crossed. Now M has his e-bike!!!!!!!!!!!! It's wonderful to say without the motor he's back up to 16-17 and more on the flat and pulls away from the slower riders without realising it. When we hit the climbs he's off like a bloody rocket, a constant 14 or so leaving everyone trailing in his wake!!!! As I was having a good day I was designated to ride him down after the climbs and tell him to knock a mile off.........................best work out I've had in a while.

Very impressed with the e-bike, the first time I've ridden with one. A lovely bike with a very quiet motor which isn't engaged on the flat at all but as soon M hits an incline. Phewwww. Great to see and enjoy.

Can't see us needing this little group for long...................with luck!


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2018)

Just discovered there may be a remake of Higlander. This is good. I may audition for the part of the Kurgan.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Just discovered there may be a remake of Higlander. This is good. I may audition for the part of the Kurgan.


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2018)

It'd be awesome to have a CCer in the remake!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> It'd be awesome to have a CCer in the remake!




Your modesty is underwhelming.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> 50 mile round trudge to do the shopping. . That's it for another month anyway.



Are you very rural?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Are you very rural?




We are. The nearest town is 9 miles away, but there are not many shops. The bigger supermarkets are in Newtown.


----------



## sheddy (13 Aug 2018)

BTW, what is the new e-bike ?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2018)

sheddy said:


> BTW, what is the new e-bike ?


It's an Orbea. I don't know the exact model but I think the range is called "Gain" - I'll find out for you.


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Are you very rural?


Indeed she is. A huge fan of The Wurzels.

Just having a Thomas T**, then off out for my run.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Indeed she is. A huge fan of The Wurzels.
> 
> Just having a Thomas T**, then off out for my run.




How did you know.,


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2018)

Good morning peeps. A dull start here but supposed to brighten up a bit later.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> It's an Orbea. I don't know the exact model but I think the range is called "Gain" - I'll find out for you.




They are supposed to be nice bikes.


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2018)

Run done, cooling down with the hot juice of George Clooney.



























That's a Nespresso, you filthy minded buggers!


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2018)

Good morning everyone, yoga this morning, next one is the end of term one and I'll have a couple of spare Tuesdays afterwards. Community nurse is visiting my Good Lady this afternoon and there's house work to do. My back is also grumbling a bit this morning, though not as bad as before.


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2018)

Once I've tidied up I'll hit the weights. Its chest and back day today.


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2018)

Brother in Law has decided to buy all my machine tools at a decent price. Result!
He ain't so bad after all.
Off out to Torrington this morning.


----------



## Paulus (14 Aug 2018)

Myself and MrsP are off to the coast today, with the dog of course. We are heading to Frinton on sea, a coastal town that has only recently allowed a pub to open within the railway level crossing gates. Should the place be too boring, it is only a mile or so along the coast path to Walton.


----------



## GM (14 Aug 2018)

Morning all. We had some incredible rain yesterday morning like stair rods. Very pleasant the rest of the day and quite warm. I've got a aching back this morning, blooming air bed deflated itself during the night, not good for the old bones. Off to Alkmaar after breakfast, should be a nice little ride.


----------



## GM (14 Aug 2018)

We're in the pub!....


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2018)

It is raining and windy here.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2018)

it's 24c here and sunless cloudy


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2018)

I have been playing with my printer. I havn't used it since i changed my broadband. It is now working.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> We're in the pub!....
> 
> View attachment 424451


That glass on the right has had enough. That or my eyes are going.


----------



## GM (14 Aug 2018)

That's a lovely gl


classic33 said:


> That glass on the right has had enough. That or my eyes are going.




That's a lovely glass, I'm going to see if I can buy one to go with my collection.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2018)

Morning chaps. Seems i am first today. Now for the wavey handy thing.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2018)

Good morning, top to bottom line full of washing out and another half a basket waiting to go out, breakfast eaten and last night's washing up to be done. Eventually yesterday most things got done, my Stepdaughter came round half an hour after I got back from yoga, then the CPN, and when they left our neighbor came round so it was three in the afternoon before the housework got started, my Good Lady wanted to see our Avon Lady last night so nothing got done last night, though I did get to see the Moto GP. Today we're down the club.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> my Good Lady wanted to see our Avon Lady last night so nothing got done last night,


Confused by this. Why would that suspend your odd-jobs? You and the Good Lady got a threesome thing going with the Avon Lady?


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. Seems i am first today.


The first will be last and the last will be ........late


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> The first will be last and the last will be ........late




I am never late.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am never late.


You will be one day.


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2018)

A day in the garden today trimming my bush.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Confused by this. Why would that suspend your odd-jobs? You and the Good Lady got a threesome thing going with the Avon Lady?



Jean is a friend as well as neighbour of ours so going to see a friend is more important than odd jobs, also my Good lady has mobility issues and isn't steady or confident on her feet so helping her to get out and about is a priority.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> A day in the garden today trimming my bush.


I've got to trim my missus's bush later.




It's a Magnolia.


----------



## GM (15 Aug 2018)

Had a good 9 hour sleep last night and feel great for it, showered and shaved and raring to go. I think today is going to be a culture day, museums and art galleries that sort of thing.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> Had a good 9 hour sleep last night and feel great for it, showered and shaved and raring to go. I think today is going to be a culture day, museums and art galleries that sort of thing.




What a ponce.


----------



## Paulus (15 Aug 2018)

Morning all, all the usual jobs done, washing on the line, dog walked, bike fettled, (I'm still tinkering with the saddle height), bills paid, the tomatoes and flower pots have been watered and roses pruned, etc etc. I shall go shopping for a few essentials later and most probably stop at my local hostelery for an ale or three. Another day in paradise


----------



## GM (15 Aug 2018)

We're in the pub, having a poncey beer!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> We're in the pub, having a poncey beer!
> 
> View attachment 424573




Are those Christmas glasses? In August? That is well poncey.


----------



## GM (15 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Are those Christmas glasses? In August? That is well poncey. [/QUOTE
> 
> Those are real proper La Chouffe glasses.
> I know, the beer threads thata way ------->


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> We're in the pub, having a poncey beer!
> 
> View attachment 424573


which poncey bit of north of the river is this?

A question from south of the river.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> We're in the pub, having a poncey beer!
> 
> View attachment 424573


Love a chouffe, zot or a straffe hendrick.

Mrs. jg put her papers in yesterday for a retirement date of 27/02/2019 - the wheels of NHS bureaucracy grind exceeding slow. I'll convert my partial retirement to full retirement on the same date and our first trip will be to Bruge to sample some of those beers.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2018)

Yay!! Brother in Law has gone back home and left me with a nice little four figure sum for my machine tools.
Can get back to a little peace and quiet now.....


----------



## GM (15 Aug 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> which poncey bit of north of the river is this?
> 
> A question from south of the river.



I'm in Amsterdam at the moment, that's why I couldn't make the Sunday ride.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yay!! Brother in Law has gone back home and left me with a nice little four figure sum for my machine tools.
> Can get back to a little peace and quiet now.....



Result!


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2018)

We had a profitable afternoon down the club, we won the clubs bonus ball between us, we came out forty quid up.


----------



## roadrash (15 Aug 2018)

just about come round to feeling human again... ive had either my head or my arse over the toilet for most of the day


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2018)

For the first time in weeks I've had to cut the grass out the back, the grass out the front hasn't recovered enough to be cut, there I seem to be growing more weeds than grass.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2018)

Good mormig. Heavy rainfall all night here.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2018)

Very high levels of liquid precipitation, so perambulated with the canine instead of moving forward with raised heart rate at an accelerated ground covering pace.


----------



## screenman (16 Aug 2018)

I woke up this morning, which after the amount of G&Gs I had last night comes as a suprise, been a bit down of late but feels like the old black cloud has been lifted, hopefully.

Off over to Shrewsbury in a short while, bike is packed and many rides are planned, Royal Hill Inn boooked for evening meal for at least the next 5 nights, well worth popping into if you are close, a real cyclists pub if ever there was one.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2018)

Its slashing down here. The kayak would get more use than the bikes today.


----------



## screenman (16 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Its slashing down here. The kayak would get more use than the bikes today.



It stopped here just long enough to hitch the van on, the back will not allow the use of the kayak or it would be going, site has river access.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2018)

Good morning from a very wet Coventry, in half an hour we're hopping on a coach to Barry Island so we're hoping it clears up later. In other news my computer and phone have stopped talking to each other over USB, they're talking over Bluetooth but not cable, which is strange as its normally the other way round, I'll have to investigate later.


----------



## screenman (16 Aug 2018)

Typical, I bet you planned it to be away, we were going to stop in at your place for a late breakfast on our way to Shrewsbury, guess I will just have to starve.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2018)

Not too bad a day here on the Gold Coast of Devon. No rain and white cloud.
Off to Barnstaple in a bit to pick up an EBay delivery at Argos, then a bit of shopping.
Forecast sunny later, so a bike ride is a distinct possibility.


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2018)

Morning all, all the usual early morning things done. My waterproof is not waterproof anymoreso I shall be off to the local outdoor shop for a new one a bit later. I am also meeting my son at the Burrito Shack in Barnet for lunch, so in order, It will be waterproof shop, burrito, greengrocers for veg for a stir fry tonight, and then the pub for a couple of ales. I was going out on the bike with a mate this morning, but it's pouring down at the moment, so will go tomorrow instead.
Living the dream


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2018)

I was walking past the White Lion and I accidentally fell in.........


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 425317
> 
> 
> I was walking past the White Lion and I accidentally fell in.........




Of course you did. How awful for you.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course you did. How awful for you.


It was terrible - I was on my way home from the village and I tripped over the doorstep and landed in the pub. Having to have a couple of pints to relieve the trauma of the whole awful episode. I hope this is a warning to others; be careful and watch where you're walking!


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2018)

A small fish and chips in Finnegans bar at Barry Island.


----------



## GM (16 Aug 2018)

In the pub.....again


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2018)

Wakey wakey people. Rise and shine.


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2018)

Morning all, I shall be out with the dog shortly and then out on the bike around the lanes of Hertfordshire for a 30 to 40 mile ride including a cafe stop in Hertford for coffee and cake.


----------



## perplexed (17 Aug 2018)

Been a bit quiet of late...Work, albeit part time now, has been spectacularly stressful recently. I'm getting back on top of it now, so I'm feeling a bit more like it!

Anyroad, lovely warm sunlight outside so I'm going to go out for a bit later and just enjoy not being at work. I'll pick up a book I ordered and that's about the entirety of my plans.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2018)

Good morning  shopping and chores day today.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2018)

Bike ride, dog walk then lunch in the village. That's me sorted.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bike ride, dog walk then lunch in the village. That's me sorted.




Will you be falling into a pub?


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Will you be falling into a pub?


There's certainly a distinct possibility.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> There's certainly a distinct possibility.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Will you be falling into a pub?


...........are you not supposed to fall out of them?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> ...........are you not supposed to fall out of them?




Someone here tried to tell us that he accidentally fell into the pub. I daresay you can and do do both for different reasons. Sort of before and after


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Someone here tried to tell us that he accidentally fell into the pub. I daresay you can and do do both for different reasons. Sort of before and after



I presume that if you've fallen into a pub you've fallen out of one earlier, which begs the question, will you get served if you've got to the stage you're falling in and out of the local pubs.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Someone here tried to tell us that he accidentally fell into the pub.


I tripped on the step!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I tripped on the step!




Allegedly.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> I presume that if you've fallen into a pub you've fallen out of one earlier, which begs the question, will you get served if you've got to the stage you're falling in and out of the local pubs.




In Dirks case yes. . It seems to happen to him frequently.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Wakey wakey people. Rise and shine.


Did you wet the bed ?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Did you wet the bed ?




Nah. I tend not to sleep very well. Can't possibly be due to my age.


----------



## screenman (17 Aug 2018)

Just got back from a ride around some Shropshire lanes, I am going to have to move over here one day.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2018)

Ride done.
Shower and dog walk next, then off to pub.


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Just got back from a ride around some Shropshire lanes, I am going to have to move over here one day.


Shropshire is nice. A walk up the Wrekin is hard work, but enjoyable.

I was planning to stay here another few years until Mini D goes up to big school, and then move back to my place at Shetland. However, plans are afoot to build a chuffing great (and un-needed) rail freight temrinal a few miles form us, and if they are successful in getting the planning permission I'll accelerate my plans and move back soonest. I don't bother working, Mrs D only works part time, so there's no real issue at upping sticks and going back. I renew the lease to my tenant in 6 moth cycles, so won't need to wait too long for my gaff to be vacant. Then decide whether to rent out or sell Chez Drago II.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Shropshire is nice. A walk up the Wrekin is hard work, but enjoyable.
> 
> I was planning to stay here another few years until Mini D goes up to big school, and then move back to my place at Shetland. However, plans are afoot to build a chuffing great (and un-needed) rail freight temrinal a few miles form us, and if they are successful in getting the planning permission I'll accelerate my plans and move back soonest. I don't bother working, Mrs D only works part time, so there's no real issue at upping sticks and going back. * I renew the lease to my tenant in 6 moth cycles, *so won't need to wait too long for my gaff to be vacant. Then decide whether to rent out or sell Chez Drago II.


Unphased by the lack of bright city lights then?


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2018)

Still Life 'Beer & Crisps' - A study in retirement. Note the juxtaposition of the already pulled pints and the beer engines - an allegory of one's transition through the ethereal realm twixt the natal experience and the call of the Grim Reaper.


----------



## roadrash (17 Aug 2018)

@Dirk is pished again , hes chatting shyte


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> @Dirk is pished again , hes chatting shyte


Yeah.....good innit?
Beats working for a living!


----------



## GM (17 Aug 2018)

Decamped and on the way to Bruges, rather warm today. Missed out on the lunchtime pub, but I'll make up for it later! And here's your compulsory windmill photo......


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> @Dirk is pished again , hes chatting shyte




Nothing unusual a out that... and before you ask, it is both, being pished and talking rubbish.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2018)

Goooood morning chaps. Dark and bloody windy here. I can hear the wind howling. Soooooo, yep another slobbing day for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2018)

I have just started watching the series Unforfgotten so i shall continue to watch that. There are 2 or 3 series, so that will keep me happy for a while.


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2018)

Running a bit late, just off out for a run now.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Still Life 'Beer & Crisps' - A study in retirement. Note the juxtaposition of the already pulled pints and the beer engines - an allegory of one's transition through the ethereal realm twixt the natal experience and *the call of the Grim Reaper.*
> 
> View attachment 425447


Think you're seeing summat not there.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Running a bit late, just off out for a run now.


Will you be chasing the untaxed green car in use as your avatar?


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2018)

I've just made a small brown loaf with nuts


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2018)

I fell into another pub.....






The Pyne Arms at East Down - Devon cider and onion soup, washed down with Proper Job.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've just made a small brown loaf with nuts


Brown flour would be easier kneed.


----------



## screenman (18 Aug 2018)

Nice ride around the lanes again this morning, some retail and brekkie in Shrewsbury and very shortly a Dirk will happen.


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2018)

I've been back about an hour, got a little 50 miler in this morning, not the nicest morning for a bike ride, cool grey and breezy but at least the rain held off.


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2018)

Snoozed off in front of Star Wars XVXMIIII - The Last Moneyspinner.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2018)

I am watching the second series of unforgotten. It is very good.


----------



## roadrash (18 Aug 2018)

it is good the third series finishes on itv tomorrow


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2018)

Good morning. What a horrible day here. Dark, raining and very very blustery. I can hear the wind blowing a hoolie outside. And coooo-eeeee everyone


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2018)

Dark and dull here, but dry. Just downloading then out for a run.


----------



## perplexed (19 Aug 2018)

Morning - up at 0600 for no particular reason. I'm going to have a quiet couple of hours and commune closely with coffee and toast. When the rest of the world starts to get its act together I'm going to put up three blinds. They've been sat in the boxes they were delivered in for 3 weeks, so I suppose I ought to get the drill out.

We'll go out for a bit later.


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2018)

Was thinking about popping over to Barmouth way for a bit of nice scenery, the van has been rocking most of the night, due to the wind outside not what was going on inside, I hasten to add.

Weird but I sleep far better in our old van than I do at home, we are seldom up before 8am where as you know 5am is the norm for us.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2018)

I'm now slurping George Clooney's tasty juice.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2018)

Good morning folks, up at seven, washing up done, washing out and breakfast eaten. We had smoked cod for tea last night and all I could smell when I got up this morning was smoked fish. Picking up the Stepdaughter later, then the Brother In Law and his Good Lady, and then we're spending the afternoon down the pub.


----------



## GM (19 Aug 2018)

Morning all. Back to crap roads, crap drivers and crap weather. Think l'll start planning another holiday. We didn't make it to Bruges on the way back due to some horrendous traffic hold up's, we went straight to De Panne for a bucket of mussels in a garlic sauce instead.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Was thinking about popping over to Barmouth way for a bit of nice scenery, the van has been rocking most of the night, due to the wind outside not what was going on inside, I hasten to add.
> 
> Weird but I sleep far better in our old van than I do at home, we are seldom up before 8am where as you know 5am is the norm for us.




Indeed. Not nice. I doubt there will be many people in Barmouth today.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2018)

Smoke cod round Daves plaice, eh?


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2018)

Once Mrs D awakens ill start clanging and banging with the weights. Shoulder and arm day today, my favourite.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2018)

Still aches a bit now and again, but bearable. I've lost 10-15% movement in certain planes, can't get my right hand behind my back so scratching my arris is now a left handed job.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2018)

Goddammit, I love arm and shoulder day. Not bad for a 49 year old.










I'll leave the pictures on Mrs Ds phone for her to admire.


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm now slurping George Clooney's tasty juice.


You are Amal Clooney AICMFP.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Goddammit, I love arm and shoulder day. Not bad for a 49 year old.
> 
> View attachment 425683
> View attachment 425684
> ...




Modest or what.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Still aches a bit now and again, but bearable. I've lost 10-15% movement in certain planes, can't get my right hand behind my back so scratching my arris is now a left handed job.



My shoulders click when I do certain movements and I haven't got the range of movement I used to have, problems with a frozen shoulder a few years ago, I can't do some yoga poses because of it.

https://www.active.com/health/articles/pose-of-the-month-cow-face?page=1


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2018)

My right arm is good at lifting things.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> My right arm is good at lifting things.



Yes we've noticed.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> My right arm is good at lifting things.




We know. Especiallly a pint glass whenever you fall into a pub


----------



## GM (19 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Goddammit, I love arm and shoulder day. Not bad for a 49 year old.
> 
> View attachment 425683
> View attachment 425684
> ...






See what happens when I mentioned mussels in my last post, what have I started!


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We know. Especiallly a pint glass whenever you fall into a pub



Well......it is Sunday....


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Goddammit, I love arm and shoulder day. Not bad for a 49 year old.
> 
> View attachment 425683
> View attachment 425684
> ...




That drawing selfie in front of the mirror must have taken you ages to do. Did you use a crayon @Drago ?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2018)

This morning was a good one for me.
I did 400 situps followed by 3 sets of shoulder weights...then some light (100 kilo) bench presses.
Then I woke up, enjoyed a vodka and fresh orange followed by a full english.


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Indeed. Not nice. I doubt there will be many people in Barmouth today.




Just had a paddle at Black Rock.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Just had a paddle at Black Rock.


Black Rock near Porth Madog?
Just today talking about some of the great holidays we enjoyed there over the years.


----------



## derrick (19 Aug 2018)

A little game. Just to keep your grey matter working. You need to guess where i am. Will post a pic or two a day.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> A little game. Just to keep your grey matter working. You need to guess where i am. Will post a pic or two a day.



You old perv, photographing strange women's backsides in public!


----------



## midlife (19 Aug 2018)

Initials PD?


----------



## derrick (19 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> You old perv, photographing strange women's backsides in public!


She aint strange to me.


----------



## derrick (19 Aug 2018)




----------



## matiz (19 Aug 2018)

Love it at Black rock going again in September, we first went in the 60s and my dad's motor got stuck in the sand with the tide coming in fast the seascouts towed us out with their land Rover.


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Black Rock near Porth Madog?
> Just today talking about some of the great holidays we enjoyed there over the years.



Bang on, first time for us and we will be back with some surfing toys.


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> A little game. Just to keep your grey matter working. You need to guess where i am. Will post a pic or two a day.
> View attachment 425734




Skeggie.


----------



## derrick (19 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Skeggie.


A little further away from there.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Bang on, first time for us and we will be back with some surfing toys.


There is a lovely walk not too far away. From Tremadog to Beddgelert....alongside the river Glaslyn. Wonderful memories although we got more than our share of rain


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2018)

Just booked another 2 weeks in Cornwall in September with the van. That should take up up to about 65 nights this year.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> View attachment 425749


Outside Portlaiose Prison
Prisoner entry gate to the right, you can just make out the left-hand watch tower on the right.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2018)

Now drinking the last of my home made porter. My FIL has order a cider as my next brew.


----------



## derrick (19 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Outside Portlaiose Prison
> Prisoner entry gate to the right, you can just make out the left-hand watch tower on the right.


Defo a prison. Wrong one though.This would be a lot harder to escape from.


----------



## GM (19 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> View attachment 425749




Belfast


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> Defo a prison. Wrong one though.This would be a lot harder to escape from.


It's 40 years since anyone escaped.
Even then they'd to blow a wall down.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2018)

Good morning. Another damp and misty start to the day.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2018)

Been for a run. Started out duller than a communists opinion, then the sun suddenly came out and the temperature shot up. Just letting the sweat cool off while I enjoy a mouthful of George Clooneys sweet liquid.


----------



## screenman (20 Aug 2018)

Just woke up.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2018)

Youve wasted half the day. That's workie behaviour!


----------



## perplexed (20 Aug 2018)

A dullish day thus far, but the odd shaft of strong sunlight is coming through to highlight my shed...

Got to work later, so I'm having a steady start.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just booked another 2 weeks in Cornwall in September with the van. That should take up up to about 65 nights this year.


We are going to try Llandudno for maybe 3 nights (hotel). Been through it often enough and up the Great Orm etc but never really explored the town itself. Just waiting for the decent weather to return and will try and book somewhere decent.
Enjoyed 2 great weeks in Portugal in June so somewhere more local will be good.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2018)

It is quite warm here, but the rain if worse than it was earlier. Grrr


----------



## screenman (20 Aug 2018)

Chuckle bucket is now empty, bit mizzly here off to Welshpool later for a mosey around. Maybe even take in the castle which we always enjoy.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Chuckle bucket is now empty, bit mizzly here off to Welshpool later for a mosey around. Maybe even take in the castle which we always enjoy.




The canal at Welshpool is quite good as is the old railway station.


----------



## screenman (20 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> The canal at Welshpool is quite good as is the old railway station.



We have done them all, there are some fantastic walks in the area. Have you tried the little Italian for a nice lunch, also one we always do but not this time is Rodney's Pillar, have you been up there.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2018)

Dave7 said:


> We are going to try Llandudno for maybe 3 nights (hotel). Been through it often enough and up the Great Orm etc but never really explored the town itself. Just waiting for the decent weather to return and will try and book somewhere decent.
> Enjoyed 2 great weeks in Portugal in June so somewhere more local will be good.



Last time we were there we stopped off half way up the Great Orm and went round the prehistoric mine.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> We have done them all, there are some fantastic walks in the area. Have you tried the little Italian for a nice lunch, also one we always do but not this time is Rodney's Pillar, have you been up there.




Havn't tried those. We tend to go to Barmouth. I want to do the Mawdach trail, but i will wait until all the holidy makers have buggered off


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> We have done them all, there are some fantastic walks in the area. Have you tried the little Italian for a nice lunch, also one we always do but not this time is Rodney's Pillar, have you been up there.


I don't think I'd ever openly admit to 'doing Rodney's Pillar'.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I don't think I'd ever openly admit to 'doing Rodney's Pillar'.




Don't knock it till you try it I suppose.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2018)

Time to meet with Brother iron and Sister steel. Back and chest day today.


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2018)

Morning all, I've been out since 8 with the dog, now eating bacon sarnies and drinking tea. Plenty of jobs to do today, including a pub stop at lunchtime.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2018)

I'm sat in the garden centre at Countesthorpe with a coffee and toast.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2018)

17 mile bimble today for me.


----------



## matiz (20 Aug 2018)

Although not officially retired until Nov22 seeing as I had my letter of the pension Dept Saturday I thought I would start easing myself into it today , just done a gentle 10 miler on the hybrid I'm now having a cuppa and a banana, then I'm off for a stroll along the seafront, that should do for day one I don't want to peak to soon.


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2018)

Mrs D had her first bike ride today since breaking her ankle on 12 th of July.
Only 3 miles around the block but at least it's a start!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2018)

I did a hilly 44 miles on the hybrid. Quite enjoyable apart from one steep little hill towards the end that almost had me walking but just made it.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Time to meet with Brother iron and Sister steel. Back and chest day today.


So you say, but we still have no pics of these magnificent pecs and lats


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> So you say, but we still have no pics of these magnificent pecs and lats




Do. Not. Encourage. Him. For gods sake.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Mrs D had her first bike ride today since breaking her ankle on 12 th of July.
> Only 3 miles around the block but at least it's a start!



Nice to hear Mrs D is making a good recovery.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2018)

Well that was embarrassing, we had a new front door complete with new locks about three weeks ago and we had new keys, when I got back from my ride my Good Lady was round the neighbours and I found out I hadn't changed the key I carry when I'm cycling and I couldn't get in. The neighbour had to bring her key over.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2018)

I've just got back, 58 miles this morning, a day that was a shade warmer but still grey and breezy, and it rained, only a shower but enough for me to put the waterproof on but ten minutes later I was taking. it off.








Peatling Pava this morning


----------



## numbnuts (20 Aug 2018)

I've done sod all today except the washing and the machine did that.
This evening going to a birthday BBQ that should be fun …...... burnt offerings...............


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> Nice to hear Mrs D is making a good recovery.


I took her to the pub for a celebratory lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I took her to the pub for a celebratory lunch.




Did you fall in again?


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Did you fall in again?


No..... I saw the last step this time.


----------



## GM (20 Aug 2018)

Had a busy day shopping, I've got my brother and his wife staying over for 4 nights. Trouble is he eats like a horse, and she drinks like a fish. So wine and food quadrupled, it might last a couple of days.


----------



## derrick (20 Aug 2018)

Another pick from the holiday. An abandoned hotel project built on the edge of a volcano.










The middle pick is the veiw from one of the rooms.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> Another pick from the holiday. An abandoned hotel project built on the edge of a volcano.
> View attachment 426007
> View attachment 426009
> 
> The middle pick is the veiw from one of the rooms.


You've been drinking again, that cheap foreign stuff. Whilst watching Fawlty Towers.


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2018)

I have terrible flatulence following my baked beans and pork sausages for lunch, so I'm just on the great white telephone having a clear out. If you read in tomorrow's paper of an entire village dead in South northants following a suspected sarin gas attack you'll know I'm still toxic.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2018)

Good morning chaps. . Lets hope that drago is not full of errr hot air again today. TMI springs to mind.,


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2018)

Good moaning. I don't seem to be so gassy today.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Good moaning. I don't seem to be so gassy today.




That is a matter of oppinion.


----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2018)

Just woke up.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Just woke up.




Lazy bugger.


----------



## Paulus (21 Aug 2018)

Morning all, another day in paradise , The sun is still shining, I have to run a few errands for MissP who completes on her house tomorrow. The bathroom ceiling will get painted today as will the woodwork. The dog has thrown up on the back room rug, again. She does have a bit of a sensitive stomach, and my mate was feeding her some treat things yesterday morning. I have also been bitten by bitey insect things around my ankles. 7 itchy bites, I am using Anthisan to try and stop the itching to little effect. I also have toothache from an old molar which will probably need to come out.
The grass needs cutting as well, so another busy day for me today.


----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, another day in paradise , The sun is still shining, I have to run a few errands for MissP who completes on her house tomorrow. The bathroom ceiling will get painted today as will the woodwork. The dog has thrown up on the back room rug, again. She does have a bit of a sensitive stomach, and my mate was feeding her some treat things yesterday morning. I have also been bitten by bitey insect things around my ankles. 7 itchy bites, I am using Anthisan to try and stop the itching to little effect. I also have toothache from an old molar which will probably need to come out.
> The grass needs cutting as well, so another busy day for me today.



Worn out just reading that lot, you need delegate most of it if possible.


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2018)

House tidied while playing Meat Loaf at loud volumes. Now deciding what to do with the rest,of the morning.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Just woke up.


Me too.........


----------



## jongooligan (21 Aug 2018)

Did a 200k DIY ride yesterday. Absolutely buggered today so only just got up. No major aches and pains though. Kit washing then clean & oil drivetrain are about the extent of my ambitions today.


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2018)

Been cutting the grass. Resting with a cup of George Clooney hot sweet fluid.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2018)

Doggie walked, shopping done.
Sitting down for a coffee now and the sun has come out just in time for our ride. Mrs D is going to try round the Marshes, about 5 miles, today and see how her ankle feels after that. I reckon she'll be able to walk the mile into the village on Friday.


----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2018)

Ride done, off too Attingham Hall.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2018)

27 mile bimble done today.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2018)

Mrs D managed to do 7 miles this morning. Next target is to cycle 10 miles and to walk the 2 miles to the village and back.
Things look like they are improving slowly.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Mrs D managed to do 7 miles this morning. Next target is to cycle 10 miles and to walk the 2 miles to the village and back.
> Things look like they are improving slowly.




Well done to Mrs D.


----------



## derrick (21 Aug 2018)

Canyoning today. More pics to follow. It aint lycra but it pretty good.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> Canyoning today. More pics to follow. It aint lycra but it pretty good.
> View attachment 426121




The weather looks nice.


----------



## roadrash (21 Aug 2018)

been to pick up my suit ready for my sons wedding on thursday


----------



## GM (21 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> been to pick up my suit ready for my sons wedding on thursday




Top hat and tails?


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> Canyoning today. More pics to follow. It aint lycra but it pretty good.
> View attachment 426121


Did George bring Flowers?
And will you be voting for the green?


----------



## roadrash (21 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> Top hat and tails?



not quite that posh.


----------



## GM (21 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> A little game. Just to keep your grey matter working. You need to guess where i am. Will post a pic or two a day.
> View attachment 425734




Croatia perchance!


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2018)

A mate of mine got a tax rebate. He was debating what to spend it on when his Missus proudly announced she'd spent on a holiday in Croatia. Impressed he was not.


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2018)

I received a letter today...

"Dear Mr Farquhar,

We are pleased to hear that you are a great admirer of Nespresso and George Clooney. However, Mr Clooney has become concerned about your regular references to swilling his sweet liquid around your mouth etc. 

While Mr Clooney is chuffed that you enjoy your daily cup of his hot bitter liquid, he would be grateful if you could desist in describing it in such terms as he finds it deeply disturbjng.

On a happier note, Mr Clooney would like it known that he is barely 2 years from his free bus pass, and looks forward to joinjng the Retirement Thread when the time comes.

Yours faithfully , 

Charles Catflap. Sweet, Sticky and Innuendo Solicitors. "


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> I received a letter today...
> 
> "Dear Mr Farquhar,
> 
> ...




Have you been drinking by any chance Mr Drago?


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2018)

Me, drinking? Of course!


----------



## screenman (22 Aug 2018)

Morning all, going home today, but coming back again Saturday.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2018)

Good morning chaps. Hissing down here now. My hips are hurting today. 40 miles in 2 days is a lot foe me, sooooo a slobbing day for me. Yay.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2018)

Good morning people, washing out on the line, breakfast eaten, I got up this morning to no internet, but restarting the router seems to have sorted that.My yoga ha now finished for the summer, I'll have to find something else to do Tuesdays for a couple of weeks, we finished the class yesterday and sat down and had a gossip over a cup of tea. You have my sympathies welsh dragon, I've had back and hip pain for years, its been getting worse lately, I might have to take it down the doctor and insist they investigate it, last time I took it down the doctor they said wear and tear nothing we can do just take pain killers.


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2018)

Run done, just relaxing with a nice, refreshing and stimulating Nespresso (thank you - George Clooney). Nothing really planned today. The tyre people are coming out to fit four new boots to Mrs Ds car, sometime between 9 and 5. Not a very helpful time slot - soon they'll name only the week or month! I've nothing much to do, house is tidy, Smart car clean, grass recently cut, so I may just spend today's retirement day reading.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, washing out on the line, breakfast eaten, I got up this morning to no internet, but restarting the router seems to have sorted that.My yoga ha now finished for the summer, I'll have to find something else to do Tuesdays for a couple of weeks, we finished the class yesterday and sat down and had a gossip over a cup of tea. You have my sympathies welsh dragon, I've had back and hip pain for years, its been getting worse lately, I might have to take it down the doctor and insist they investigate it, last time I took it down the doctor they said wear and tear nothing we can do just take pain killers.




Thanks Dave.,


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2018)

Morning all, a quieter day today. I need a new waterproof cycling jacket so I will go to my LBS to see what he has got. A pint or three at lunchtime and then, if MissP's house has completed I am going there with her to get the keys and check the place is empty of all junk.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2018)

Mrs D is cycling to the Waterside Cafe on the Tarka Trail this morning to meet up with an old workmate. I'll go out with her and then carry on for a longer ride by myself. Weather is a bit overcast but fairly warm.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (22 Aug 2018)

Morning All
They reckon it's going to rain tomorrow so i must get out and mow the lawn and cut the back hedge.
Hopefully i'll might get a bike ride in later as well.
Blimey it's exhausting this retiring lark.


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2018)

Leg day today. Always a tricky one for me. As a big heavy lad my legs work hard all the time. Add in the running and cycling and my legs are stronger than Yorkshire tea left to brew. As such I find it difficult to gain more mass down there. Does t stop me trying, but 260kg leg presses are the limit of the machine at my gym, and I can do that without a warm up, so leg days are a bit unfulfilli g for me.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2018)

Leg day for me as well......







35 hilly miles at an average of 13 mph.


----------



## derrick (22 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> Croatia perchance!


That was last year. This is a bit more off the beaten track.


----------



## derrick (22 Aug 2018)

Out on the hire bikes today. Its bloody hilly here.


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2018)

Snoozed off watching Spiderman. Waking myself up with a cup of Clooney's.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> That was last year. This is a bit more off the beaten track.


Portugal?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2018)

I fell asleep as well.


----------



## GM (22 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> Out on the hire bikes today. Its bloody hilly here.
> View attachment 426330
> View attachment 426330




Seeing as you're riding on the left, I'd reckon Cyprus.


----------



## GM (22 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Leg day for me as well......
> 
> View attachment 426326
> 
> ...




How fast did you go down it?


----------



## derrick (22 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> Seeing as you're riding on the left, I'd reckon Cyprus.


No sorry i just turned around for the pic. Ridding on the right.


----------



## derrick (22 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Portugal?


It is part of Portugal.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> How fast did you go down it?


How very dare you!
I had to stop at the top, so I took the picture.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> It is part of Portugal.


From the picture of your first hotel, which gets 4 stars in reviews, and it's overgrown garden.


classic33 said:


> You've been drinking again, that cheap foreign stuff. Whilst watching Fawlty Towers.



Edited to add the review rating.


----------



## derrick (22 Aug 2018)

Is it wrong to sit in a beach bar watching all the girls go by? i am a little bit woozy.


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2018)

Right, got a ride planned tomorrow. Going hunting for a local benchmark. After much mulling I've decided to take the Felt for a bit of road bike goodness.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> No sorry i just turned around for the pic. Ridding on the right.


So it's all downhill, not uphill!


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> Is it wrong to sit in a beach bar watching all the girls go by? i am a little bit woozy.




It wasn't a few years ago, but you might find that there's a law against it now.


----------



## roadrash (22 Aug 2018)

sons wedding tomorrow , looking forward to a good day


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> sons wedding tomorrow , looking forward to a good day


Cake made?


----------



## roadrash (22 Aug 2018)

aye ,but not by the maker of the recent cakes ive consumed


----------



## GM (22 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> sons wedding tomorrow , looking forward to a good day




Proud dad day, hope it goes well


----------



## roadrash (22 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> Proud dad day, hope it goes well



mrs roadrash has a plentiful supply of tissues, I think she will need them


----------



## derrick (22 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> It wasn't a few years ago, but you might find that there's a law against it now.


----------



## screenman (23 Aug 2018)

Back home and been awake since 3am been hammering down with rain for hours. Off to play with some dents soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2018)

Good morning. Misty here at the moment. My twin grandsons (the last of the bunch) get their GCSE results today.


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2018)

No run this morning. Awoke to the sound of rain in the conservatory roof so had an extra hour in bed.


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2018)

Doggie walking first thing then I've got to clean my bike.
Roads were filthy yesterday, so a thorough clean and service are on the cards.
Might be thirsty work so there is a distinct possibility of some refreshment at lunchtime......


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2018)

I am dresed and ready to go for a bimble. Be good chaps


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2018)

I am back. Onlu12 miles but I upped the gears and put my foot down to get my heart rate going.







The photo was taken looking towards Cader Idris


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2018)

Today's ride on hold while I see what the weather decides. I don't mind riding in the rain on a utility ride, but I try to avoid it on a pleasure jaunt.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Today's ride on hold while I see what the weather decides. I don't mind riding in the rain on a utility ride, but I try to avoid it on a pleasure jaunt.




I cut my ride short as it looked like it was going to rain


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2018)

Doggie walked and bike cleaned & serviced.
Spot of lunch now then a saunter down to my local.


----------



## derrick (23 Aug 2018)

Portugal is out there somewhere.


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2018)

Well earned....


----------



## GM (23 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> Portugal is out there somewhere.
> View attachment 426475




My last guess, it's got to be Madeira!


----------



## GM (23 Aug 2018)

Afternoon all, Guests have finally gone. Back to normality now, dog walked and now relaxing over lunch. Planning another DIY project in the garden that should keep me busy for the afternoon.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2018)

I've just got back, 55 miles, my usual Thursday loop stopping at Hatton Locks for a coffee and a gossip with friends, I got my clothes wrong this morning, went out in shorts and a long sleeved top , could have done with longs and a base layer. After I'm showered and changed I'm off to the dentist, 6 month check up.


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2018)

Going out for a meal when Mrs D gets home.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Going out for a meal when Mrs D gets home.


Bit mean that.


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2018)

I took her with me so she could watch me eat it. I made sure I put on a tight T shirt and flexed the guns as I ponced about the restaurant.


----------



## derrick (23 Aug 2018)

Well i have had another great day on the island. 24 mile solo ride this morning. Then another 20 with my other half. That included a couple of cafe stops. Then we went to a beach with thermal spring. The sea was hot like a bath. Brilliant. Now sitting in a restuarant with a beer or two. After having the nicest steak.melted in my mouth. My other half thought she heard it moo. Loving this place.


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2018)

It is still dark, how did that happen. Off for a swim soon then another day of fiddling with dents a ride this evening and back to the van for a few more days. Royal Hill Inn booked for the next three nights from tomorrow so the diet starts again Tuesday.


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2018)

Morning. Just playing Dambusters then out for a run.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2018)

Good morning. It is rainier than the rainiest thing ever. Another slobbing day for me then.


----------



## perplexed (24 Aug 2018)

Morning.

Garden looks lush as I cut the grass yesterday and it rained in the night. Lovely Turner-esque light abounds over the Peak District.

A couple of minor DIY projects today, nothing too heavy going.


----------



## GM (24 Aug 2018)

Morning all. Just brought the tea's back to bed, once the Sudoku and crosswords done it's up for a busy day in the garden.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2018)

Good morning all, its Friday again, where did that week go! Shopping this morning, gardening this afternoon, for the first time in years I've grown some plants from seed and I've now got to pot them on, the grass out the back wants cutting as well and I've got to investigate the grassed area up the top of the garden a bit more, I want to move a couple of plants up there but it appears that about half a spade depth down its solid concrete.


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2018)

Run done, just swallowing George Clooneys hot juice.

Friday is bad. It means the workies will be cluttering then place up and getting stressy.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2018)

Morning all. 
Doggie walking on the beach first thing before the Grockles get out and about.
Walking down to the village at lunchtime for a few pints in the George and fish & chips from Squires. It's Bank Holiday Friday, so I reckon we'll be gridlocked by about midday today until Tuesday morning with all the DFLs* rushing to the coast in their new BMWs, Audi's, Porch Cayennes and VW campervans. At least most of them avoid the narrower lanes for fear of scratching them.


*Darn From Larndan


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2018)

OMG! Bank holiday weekend. The lemmings will be everywhere!!!!! ☠


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2018)

I have to go to town for a few things. Grrrr. I hope not too many people are there cloggin up the car park.


----------



## derrick (24 Aug 2018)

Lovely and warm herjust having breakfast. Then of to the lake for a bit of canooing.then the spar. Going down to the beach this afternoon. No drinkies today as i will be doing a lot of driving on the wrong side of the road. I should have a beer in my hand about 6-30 our time.


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2018)

My back seems sore today. Dunno what I've done to it. Some bacon sandwiches might help.


----------



## Paulus (24 Aug 2018)

Morning all, Today I have an appointment with the dentist to remove the offending tooth that has been causing me some pain over the last week. It is infected and has been extensively filled over the last two years so has to now be removed.


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2018)

This will cheer you up Paulus...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bOtMizMQ6oM


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> My back seems sore today. Dunno what I've done to it. Some bacon sandwiches might help.




With brown sauce or red?



Paulus said:


> Morning all, Today I have an appointment with the dentist to remove the offending tooth that has been causing me some pain over the last week. It is infected and has been extensively filled over the last two years so has to now be removed.




Good luck.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> This will cheer you up Paulus...
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bOtMizMQ6oM




View: https://youtu.be/kzw1_2b-I7A


----------



## Paulus (24 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> View: https://youtu.be/kzw1_2b-I7A



Thanks for that


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2018)

Paulus said:


> Thanks for that


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2018)

Just looking out for one of our own


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2018)

Retirement is great. In the last week I've had £25 refunded to me by the RAC, and £50 given me by way of an aopolgy by Halifax. Being a cantankerous old complainer is highly profitable.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, Today I have an appointment with the dentist to remove the offending tooth that has been causing me some pain over the last week. It is infected and has been extensively filled over the last two years so has to now be removed.




Could be worse. Could have been me having to have it done.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, Today I have an appointment with the dentist to remove the offending tooth that has been causing me some pain over the last week. It is infected and has been extensively filled over the last two years so has to now be removed.



Fortunately my appointment yesterday just amounted to a poke and a prod, a scale and Polish and a see you in six months.


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2018)

today I shall be doing as little as possible for as long as possible after a hectic but fantastic day yesterday at my sons wedding


----------



## derrick (24 Aug 2018)

Visiting the botanical gdns and spa. The water is a brown muddy colour. And the beer is expensive.








We had a little shower but the rain is warm.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2018)

Just tottered back from my local, picked up fish & chips and a cake for pudding.
May well have to have an 'executive power nap' - that cup of tea, that I had to wash the cake down, has made me quite tired.....


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2018)

I've had my hands in the soil this afternoon


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> I've had my hands in the soil this afternoon
> View attachment 426641
> 
> View attachment 426640


Those weeds look nice


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> I've had my hands in the soil this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...




give us a clue @dave r , what are they


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2018)

Dit dah dit dah dah... SAR callout. Shalom.


----------



## GM (24 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> give us a clue @dave r , what are they





I spy with my little eye tells me they are Echinacea 


Glad the wedding went well


----------



## GM (24 Aug 2018)

I've had my hands in concrete, new base for an art room for the boy.

Had an appointment with the optician lunchtime, can recommend Costco for new glasses.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Those weeds look nice



Echinacea, should give me some nice colour late summer and autumn.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> Echinacea, should give me some nice colour late summer and autumn.


Echinacea......goes off to goggle..........Ah red daisies


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Echinacea......goes off to goggle..........Ah red daisies



Honestly fancy not knowing that thanks for saving me a trip to google.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Echinacea......goes off to goggle..........Ah red daisies





screenman said:


> Honestly fancy not knowing that thanks for saving me a trip to google.


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2018)

Tea was baked beans and sausages from a Stanley food flask. Now have a bad dose of fartpants.


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2018)

Another dark morning, hope to be away by 7am for the drive back to Shrewsbury, some retail and music in the town this morning a ride in the afternoon and rehydration tonight, all reads like a good plan and I hope it goes that way..


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2018)

Good morning. It has just started to rain here. We have some firewood being deliverd this afternoon. One of my grandsons is coming over to do some target shooting. I may make a cake.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2018)

11th wedding anniversary to say. Mrs D has plans for me....oo-er Matron!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> 11th wedding anniversary to say. Mrs D has plans for me....oo-er Matron!




Congratulations drago and Mrs D.


----------



## Paulus (25 Aug 2018)

Morning all, not a bad start to the day here. Sunny but a bit cool. Yesterday, the offending tooth came out easily, and was quite nasty with a cyst underneath it that the dentist removed, so just a little sore this morning but paracetamol and Ibroprofen are keeping it under control.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, not a bad start to the day here. Sunny but a bit cool. Yesterday, the offending tooth came out easily, and was quite nasty with a cyst underneath it that the dentist removed, so just a little sore this morning but paracetamol and Ibroprofen are keeping it under control.




Well done. What a brave boy you were.


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2018)

10 mile hilly training loop done - got 2 PRs. I am now officially faster than Alex Dowsett.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2018)

Officially i am slower than a slow thing.

Housework done, cake made and it is raining. Tomorrow is going to be even more rainier so next week i will be back out for bimble. That means it is time for me to slob around and eat cake then. It's a hard life.......,


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> 11th wedding anniversary to say. Mrs D has plans for me....oo-er Matron!


Happy Steel Anniversary.

Maybe buy some steel cookware!


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2018)

Result, I paid for lunch and Pam has paid for 2 pairs of shoes and a new coat for herself, she tells me that is how it works.

Lunch was at the Birds Nest in Shrewsbury market, really nice place for a tasty lunch if you are ever in the area.


----------



## derrick (25 Aug 2018)

Last day in the Azors. What an amazing place. Its been a real adventure holiday.we have done so much in the week we have been here. Got a few beers in as well. Will post some pics when i get home.


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> 11th wedding anniversary to say. Mrs D has plans for me....oo-er Matron!



congratulations mr and mrs Drago


----------



## numbnuts (25 Aug 2018)

I've just made a French loaf





*
*


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> Last day in the Azors. What an amazing place. Its been a real adventure holiday.we have done so much in the week we have been here. Got a few beers in as well. Will post some pics when i get home.
> View attachment 426769


The Monte Palace Hotel, with overgrown gardens, gave it away.

Hope you left your room there tidy.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've just made a French loaf
> View attachment 426781
> 
> 
> ...


Using real french?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2018)

Evening folks. I have had a day of doing not much.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2018)

Been working on the Little Tikes car today. The main structure of the car is powder coated, not painted, steel. Very posh. The bodywork clips and screws on, which is lovely, but means the whole front of the car needs to come off to change a headlamp bulbs etc. So, I've spent much of the day doing a fairly common mod that hard core Smart car owners do so the bonnet section can be easily opened without having to spend 20 minutes removing the whole front of the car.

I've also fitted a turbo boost gauge - not because I've come over all Vin Diesel Fast and jolly angry, but because they make a great economy tool on a Smart, and a good early indicator of running problems.

I've got some new front foglight assemblies to fit as one is broken and the working one is all milky looking, but I'm all Smartied out for today. Maybe in the week.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Been working on the Little Tikes car today. The main structure of the car is powder coated, not painted, steel. Very posh. The bodywork clips and screws on, which is lovely, but means the whole front of the car needs to come off to change a headlamp bulbs etc. So, I've spent much of the day doing a fairly common mod that hard core Smart car owners do so the bonnet section can be easily opened without having to spend 20 minutes removing the whole front of the car.
> 
> I've also fitted a turbo boost gauge - not because I've come over all Vin Diesel Fast and jolly angry, but because they make a great economy tool on a Smart, and a good early indicator of running problems.
> 
> I've got some new front foglight assemblies to fit as one is broken and the working one is all milky looking, but I'm all Smartied out for today. Maybe in the week.


I realise it's your Steel Anniversary and everything...


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2018)

This morning I took my Good Lady to the Stratford Armories for a spot of lunch and a browse round the knick knacks, then we drove down to the Stratford On Avon park and ride and caught the bus into town for a potter round. We caught the bus back in heavy rain but by the time we got back to the car the sun was shining and it shone all the way home. I've been pottering round the garden tonight and I have given up on moving my ferns for now, everywhere I put my spade in where the grass is at the top of the garden I come down on concrete.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2018)

Good morningl a dark dull start to the day here. It is supposed to be raining here all day, but shhhhh no rain yet.


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2018)

I am away in the van, which is also the reason I am still in bed. It has been raining a few hours and still is raining.


----------



## GM (26 Aug 2018)

Morning all. Lazy day today, as we're supposed to be getting tropical rain in London.


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2018)

The quilt is really heavy and has won the battle to keep me pinned down, bacon butty is on its way. I love caravanning.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> The quilt is really heavy and has won the battle to keep me pinned down, bacon butty is on its way. I love caravanning.


We used to enjoy lying in bed at night (in our van) listening to the rain on the roof. Simple pleasures hey!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2018)

Lousy weather here but its Sunday and I enjoy watching the sport on tv so later on will curl up with a nice malt and watch some golf/cycling/footy or whatever is on.
Food will be.........
Mixed fresh fruit & yogurt for breckie
A mix of salad, cous cous, stuffed peppers, cheese and 'stuff' with fresh bread for late lunch/early tea.


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> I love caravanning.


Me too. Off again in two weeks time for a fortnight in Cornwall. I reckon that will take us over 70 nights away, so far this year.
MrsD wants to try a new site in Somerset for a week in October. We'll go away for a week for my birthday in November and we will spend a week over Christmas in the van on Dartmoor.
It's just very pleasant having a change of scenery, new walks and different pubs.


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2018)

Off to Cheshire Oaks today.


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2018)

Think I might have a cold coming on. Bah.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2018)

It's  nothing else to report


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Off to Cheshire Oaks today.


After anything specific or just a "wander around"?
Last time we went I missed the right turn and thought.... I know, I will go round the next roundabout and double back. Only I didnt realize the left lane forked off with a barrier that stopped me moving over. I ended up behind the picture house with absolutely no idea which way I was facing. Took me several good guesses to get to where I needed to be.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Think I might have a cold coming on. Bah.


Ice cream!


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2018)

Dave7 said:


> After anything specific or just a "wander around"?
> Last time we went I missed the right turn and thought.... I know, I will go round the next roundabout and double back. Only I didnt realize the left lane forked off with a barrier that stopped me moving over. I ended up behind the picture house with absolutely no idea which way I was facing. Took me several good guesses to get to where I needed to be.



We parked in the wrong shopping centre and have had to walk across. Who knows what she is shopping for, not me.


----------



## Paulus (26 Aug 2018)

Just got back from a 30 mile ride,, We started at 10am and hoped to beat the rain. we did not.  there was also a strong headwind on the way back which didn't help. I am warming up now after a hot shower.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> We parked in the wrong shopping centre and have had to walk across. Who knows what she is shopping for, not me.


At least yoi have a nice day to aimlessley walk around


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2018)

Dave7 said:


> At least yoi have a nice day to aimlessley walk around


Otherwise known as being an 'AMP'*


*Aimlessly Meandering Pensioner


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2018)

A bit snotty, ears a bit bunged, but not too bad yet. Keeping warm and watching the race.


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2018)

Good news! My Search and rescue team have decided to start a mountain bike unit. As I'm already trained as an instructor, and deliver training to other teams I've been asked to lead on it. Kewl!


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Good news! My Search and rescue team have decided to start a mountain bike unit. As I'm already trained as an instructor, and deliver training to other teams I've been asked to lead on it. Kewl!



There used to be a mountain rescue team that met every Tuesday in our local pub.


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2018)

Or were they in the pub all the time, but you only visited every Tuesday? Knowing SAR operators as I do that seems the more likely scenario.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2018)

I was watching a advert for a game show and they had a joke.

Man goes into a chemist and says to the assistent. "I would like some Viagra. Can i get it over the counter?"

The assistent replies " that depends on how many you take."


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I was watching a advert for a game show and they had a joke.
> 
> Man goes into a chemist and says to the assistent. "I would like some Viagra. Can i get it over the counter?"
> 
> The assistent replies " that depends on how many you take."



The oldies are the best.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> The oldies are the best.




I know. I am very childish.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2018)

Morning chaps. A dark windy day here.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2018)

I'm back 

Very wet and windy here, must be a bank holiday though I forgot till I put the news on.

I felt I needed a break from the web so used a trip to the Edinburgh Fringe and a cycling trip to the Lakes to do this. Both excellent and have another Lakes trip planned for next weekend.

Big news is No.1 child** moves out to his new house on Friday

** I hesitate to use the word son as his slobbish look after me behaviour suggests he's yet to pass 12!!


----------



## screenman (27 Aug 2018)

Not a clue about the weather as I am still in bed, any clues on how I can talk Pam into selling the house and moving into a van full time.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> Not a clue about the weather as I am still in bed, any clues on how I can talk Pam into selling the house and moving into a van full time.




No chance.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2018)

May clean the car. May not.


----------



## GM (27 Aug 2018)

Morning all. Another one still in bed, not for long though my breakfast is calling.

@screenman it's a lovely area around Shrewsbury, we both fell in love with a house we saw in the Church Stretton area when we were looking last November, we're kicking ourselves for not steaming in at the time.


----------



## Paulus (27 Aug 2018)

another day in paradise, breakfast has been eaten, the dog walked, and some diy done in the form of a carpet bar between the hall carpet and the bathroom flooring has been cut to size and installed.. Now a few domestics and then up to the pub for a couple of ales whilst getting some fruit for our healthy lifestyle


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2018)

More lousy weather here so another enforced chill day.
Breakfast is a healthy bowl of mixed fresh fruit with fat free yogurt.
Washed down with a glass of orange juice.........
And would you believe someone has put a slug of Vodka in it. You cant trust anyone can you


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2018)

I tripped up that step again!


screenman said:


> ...... any clues on how I can talk Pam into selling the house and moving into a van full time.


Just do it and don't tell her......


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I tripped up that step again!
> 
> Just do it and don't tell her......


Spill anything?


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Spill anything?


Nah!


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2018)

Short ride for me today, 45 miles, a ride out to the Newton Regis garden Store, first time there in twelve months, not a nice day for a bike ride, but better than yesterday.


----------



## jongooligan (27 Aug 2018)

Watching the Cruel Sea - a story of stiff upper lips and duffel coats. An absolute classic.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Watching the Cruel Sea - a story of stiff upper lips and duffel coats. An absolute classic.




Is that the one with Noel Coward in it?


----------



## screenman (27 Aug 2018)

Rapidly increasing the turnover in spoons.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2018)

Southern fried chicken and chips today for us.


----------



## jongooligan (27 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Is that the one with Noel Coward in it?



Jack Hawkins and Donald Sinden.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Jack Hawkins and Donald Sinden.




. That is even older than some of the old fogeys on this thread.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2018)

Morning chaps. A dull start to the day here.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2018)

Morning Miss Dragon. Waiting for a parcel this morning, so shall run this afternoon instead.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Morning Miss Dragon. Waiting for a parcel this morning, so shall run this afternoon instead.




I love getting parcels.


----------



## screenman (28 Aug 2018)

Been up an hour and getting ready for the drive back across the country.


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2018)

Just booked another week in the caravan during October.
I reckon we will have spent 22% of this year on holiday, come Christmas; the rest of the time we've been.........er........not working.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2018)

Good morning, bright and sunny here, washings out, my seedlings are looking happy sat on the kitchen window sill, I've got a basket full of ironing to tackle, but no yoga today, summer break, I'm supposed to be catching up with the housework today but i recon I'll take my Good lady out instead.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2018)

Good morning to you all - a bit brighter this morning with no wind or rain. Tackled all, I mean ALL, the housework, washing, ironing and shopping yesterday.........I was away last week and Mrs P seems to have done a lot of loafing around 

Today I shall be preparing my winter bike for wet autumn days - I've had a wet arse three times recently.

I've entered the 312 for 2019


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2018)

I got iron on my mind this morning, so arm day it is - my favourite day of them all.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2018)

Barbell drag curls, dumbell curls, close grip barbell curls, shrugs, laying straight arm raises, skull crushers, wrist flexes...im pumped like The Rock with an airline up his bottom.


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Barbell drag curls, dumbell curls, close grip barbell curls, shrugs, laying straight arm raises, skull crushers, wrist flexes...im pumped like The Rock with an airline up his bottom.


Seems a bit energetic?


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2018)

Gotta show the lightweight and weaklings who's boss.

I stumbled across an interesting article in the news toeat, that those with greater muscle mass are less likely to suffer premature death than weaklings. I am immortal, I have inside me blood of kings, I have no rival, no man can be my equal....


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Gotta show the lightweight and weaklings who's boss.
> 
> I stumbled across an interesting article in the news toeat, that those with greater muscle mass are less likely to suffer premature death than weaklings. I am immortal, I have inside me blood of kings, I have no rival, no man can be my equal....




Are we there yet?


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Aug 2018)

8 weeks tomorrow Mrs A_T retires...


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Gotta show the lightweight and weaklings who's boss.
> 
> I stumbled across an interesting article in the news toeat, that those with greater muscle mass are less likely to suffer premature death than weaklings. I am immortal, I have inside me blood of kings, I have no rival, no man can be my equal....


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 427266




I am going to be sick.


----------



## derrick (28 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 427266


But in reality.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 427266



Uurrgggh, a synthol freak.


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2018)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 427266


Worst case of piles I've ever seen.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2018)

derrick said:


> But in reality.
> View attachment 427268


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2018)

I have just stuffed my face with a couple of jam do-nuts


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2018)

Steak and eggs.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Steak and eggs.


Eggs are bad for your figure.


----------



## screenman (28 Aug 2018)

Sugar free apple crumble with very little fat, bit like apple with dry porridge on top, it was extremely nice though. The pudding diet start today, forget main course and save the calories, straight onto pudding I will let you know how it goes. I can feel a book deal coming on, just got to get famous, put on a lot of weight then lose it, should not be hard.


----------



## screenman (28 Aug 2018)

Forgot to add, I have been cooking, like in the kithchen cooking and for anyone who knows me will tell you this has never happened before, fact is it  is only recently I found out the microwave was not a tv that only showed cookery shows. Others may say that just peeling apples is not cooking but I have to start somewhere.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2018)

I can't sleep and have had to move to the spare room...............

I may be very grumpy later.


----------



## screenman (29 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I can't sleep and have had to move to the spare room...............
> 
> I may be very grumpy later.



Time to get up, the day has started. Taking the car into a garage this morning, the quicker I find another one the better, I hate this Mazda and that is something I seldom do with a car.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2018)

Good morning chaps. . Rain overnight, but all's quiet now. Happy car hunting @screenman .


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2018)

Good moaning. Hammered it down here overnight. Run done, just brewing up a cup of George Clooney finest.


----------



## Paulus (29 Aug 2018)

Morning all, I was awake at 2.30 this morning, for no apparent reason, as was MrsP, After a cup of tea for me and hot Chocolate for MrsP and a few chapters of my book I got back to sleep at about 5am. Woke up the heavy rain beating on the window at 7. I may need an afternoon nap today.A few things to do this morning once the rain stops.


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2018)

Morning all......what day is it?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Morning all......what day is it?


Blue bin day.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2018)

@Paulus seems like all the best people couldn't sleep last night........ 

Finally got off about 5.30 till 8.30 so not as grumpy as expected.......yet 

It's raining


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2018)

It isn't supposed to be raining here now.......but it is.


----------



## GM (29 Aug 2018)

Morning all. Another one that had a restless night, must be the weather  ....and it's just stopped raining, so carrying on in the garden later after the chores.


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2018)

Soon be autumn. Can't wait.


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Blue bin day.


We only have black or green bins.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2018)

It was supposed to be getting brighter here, so i put my cycling stuff on the bed so i would be ready, but the brightness has failed to materialise. Quite the opposite in fact. It looks more and more like it is going to rain. I have rapidly lost the will to go out.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 Aug 2018)

Morning All
Chucking it down here but probably should clear in about an hour.
I want to get out on the bike today but then there is always manyana.

*Green wheelie bin and orange bottle box


----------



## Gary E (29 Aug 2018)

After doing some quick maths we've worked out that my wife and I will hopefully be able to retire in a little under 5 years  can't wait


----------



## Paulus (29 Aug 2018)

Gary E said:


> After doing some quick maths we've worked out that my wife and I will hopefully be able to retire in a little under 5 years  can't wait


I'm not sure that even makes you an associate member yet


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2018)

We have black, green and blue bins. The green ones are for garden waste. I'm having a bit of a battle over the green one. Recently I put out out and the Carncil didn't empty it. I rang to complain, and they told me it was too heavy, and directed me to their website. Sure enough, on the web page it tells punters that if the green bin is too heavy they will not take it. I rang again, "Ok, how heavy is too heavy? What is the actual weight limit?" They could not or would not tell me, yet insist my green bin is too heavy.

Fine. So I scooped half out, put it in the black general rubbish bin, disguised it with 6 inches of normal rubbish on top, and they took that instead. One way or another they are taking it.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Aug 2018)

We don't have bins just black plastic bags and you have to ask beg the council for them.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2018)

Baffling why it's different in virtually every area/region. We are green for general, blue for plastic/cardboard and brown for garden and food waste. We have to take bottles to the bottle bank as they haven't supplied anything for them.

They have also recently levied a £25 charge for the brown bin unless it is purely for food waste. They won't take garden waste unless you have the sticker on the side to say you have paid up.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2018)

The black bags we get from the Council are so thin, you can actually see through them. You can hardly put anything in them because they just fall apart. People are resorting to buying their own which is what the council wants of course. Saves them money


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2018)

We have general waste - black bin.
Optional garden waste costing an extra £36 a year - green bin.
Both collected alternately every other week, apart from the green bin which is not collected between the end of November and the start of March - even though we pay for a years collection.
Food waste is put in a separate caddy. Paper is in a green plastic sack. Cardboard in a brown plastic sack. Glass, recyclable plastic and tins go in a green plastic box. All of which gets collected every week.
Simple, innit?


----------



## Gary E (29 Aug 2018)

Paulus said:


> I'm not sure that even makes you an associate member yet



I can dream


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> We have general waste - black bin.
> Optional garden waste costing an extra £36 a year - green bin.
> Both collected alternately every other week, apart from the green bin which is not collected between the end of November and the start of March - even though we pay for a years collection.
> Food waste is put in a separate caddy. Paper is in a green plastic sack. Cardboard in a brown plastic sack. Glass, recyclable plastic and tins go in a green plastic box. All of which gets collected every week.
> Simple, innit?


No wonder some folk can't be a***d and stick everything in general!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2018)

We have a food caddy, a main bin, a green bin for glass, a red one for plastic and tins and a blue one for paper/cardboard. The main bin is collected every 3 weeks. The food caddy is collected every week, and the rest we put out whenever they are full.


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2018)

Gary E said:


> I can dream


I'm sure we can accommodate an aspiring member - after all, you're probably older than that young whippersnapper @Drago.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm sure we can accommodate an aspiring member - after all, you're probably older than that young whippersnapper @Drago.




I have shoes that are probably older than him.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2018)

I had an E-Mail from the postcode lottery yesterday, I've won! I've just got to figure out what to spend the tenner on.


----------



## GM (29 Aug 2018)

Dave r's my new best mate 


We've got a grey bin for general rubbish, blue bin for anything recyclable, green bin for garden waste no weight limit yet, and a brown caddy for food waste which is sent on to Mcdonald's


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> Dave r's my new best mate


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Morning all......what day is it?


Today, same as Yesterday.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2018)

Hmmmm......this is fun

Blue bin glass, plastic and metal collected every two weeks

Brown bin for paper and cardboard collected every four weeks

Green bin non-recyclable collected every two weeks

Grey bin, £30pa, for garden waste collected every two weeks

Have to admit I have this all planned in to my Google calendar with alerts!!!!


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2018)

green bin= garden waste
brown bin= plastic and tin cans
blue bin =paper
black bin =general waste
emptied on a two week rota


----------



## screenman (29 Aug 2018)

We have bins, 3 of them and they can be heavy to pull down 75 yards of loose gravel drive.


----------



## Paulus (29 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> I had an E-Mail from the postcode lottery yesterday, I've won! I've just got to figure out what to spend the tenner on.


Come on then, how rich are you??? This happy, or this happy


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2018)

Paulus said:


> Come on then, how rich are you??? This happy, or this happy



 I also won a couple of quid on the bingo this afternoon


----------



## screenman (29 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> I also won a couple of quid on the bingo this afternoon



Typical, money goes to money.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2018)

Morning chaps. Chilly but brighrt here so it might be an OK day today.


----------



## perplexed (30 Aug 2018)

Morning - lovely, bright and blue here in sunny South Yorkshire (or the West Riding in old money). Abbie Dewhurst reckons it's going to be 19 degrees and dry 

Up nice and early to enjoy it and am meeting up with three friends for a day out which will almost certainly involve bacon at some point.


----------



## GM (30 Aug 2018)

Morning all. The last couple of mornings I've been waking up with a stiff neck, it's alright this morning safe enough to get the bike out.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Aug 2018)

I can, more or less, decide when to come into the office these days and when I do come in I get paid travelling expenses for the commute. The office is on the north side of the Toon, within easy reach of some beautiful Northumberland countryside.

Today the bike is in the back of the car, I'm in the office for a couple of hours until the traffic dies down then I'll scarper into Northumberland for a day on the bike and work will have paid for my diesel (mostly). Partial retirement is fab (though probably not as good as full retirement).


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2018)

It is going to be a lovely day here. We have sunshine and already i can feel the warmth even though it is still early. A bimble will definitely be called for later.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2018)

Hello everyone. Rubbish night's sleep 

Club weekend away starts tomorrow. First priority is to plan my route to Grasmere, second priority is to pack my bag for tonight's bag drop for the those of us who are riding up.

MOT day with the practice nurse at the surgery. Bloods two weeks ago and no "please call the surgery" message so hopefully all is good.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Hello everyone. Rubbish night's sleep
> 
> Club weekend away starts tomorrow. First priority is to plan my route to Grasmere, second priority is to pack my bag for tonight's bag drop for the those of us who are riding up.
> 
> MOT day with the practice nurse at the surgery. Bloods two weeks ago and no "please call the surgery" message so hopefully all is good.




Lack of sleep seems to be something most of us on thos thread suffer from.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Lack of sleep seems to be something most of us on thos thread suffer from.



I think it's partly an age thing. Once I wake I hate to feel I'm wasting time which could be spent doing stuff.

I sleep very deeply and usually from 10.30pm latest. Problem is by 5.00ish I've probably had 7 hours.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2018)

Overslept. Have a slight cold. Not wnoughnto cause me any real problems, but it's thrown my routine right out the window.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Aug 2018)

My Fil (91 and retired for 30 years) still sets his alarm clock for 6:30. Why?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2018)

jongooligan said:


> My Fil (91 and retired for 30 years) still sets his alarm clock for 6:30. Why?




Old habits die hard.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2018)

To enjoy as much of the day as possible?


----------



## gavroche (30 Aug 2018)

Good morning all. Haven't been on here for a couple of weeks due to being on holiday in Corfu. Very disappointed with it and won't be going back there again. Stayed in Sibari and it is like Blackpool with the sun and I hate Blackpool! Food was all English, bars were blazing loud music and football 24/7. All the things I dislike! Anyway, on pa happier note, off to France in the morning , to the Pyrenees for my niece's wedding. Will have a better time there with good food. See you when I'm back and back to cycling again too .


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Overslept. * Have a slight cold. * Not wnoughnto cause me any real problems, but it's thrown my routine right out the window.


Ice cream!!


----------



## Paulus (30 Aug 2018)

Morning all, dog walked with a friend across the fields, coffee drunk and chores done. Off out on the bike shortly for a ride and a few ales afterwards.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2018)

Just tidying up my Chomebook, as its a bit lighter and more portable than my laptop so I'll use it for MTB training classroom sessions. Not had much cause to use it lately, and I'd forgotten how good it was.


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2018)

Just got back from a nice ride over the top. Good views across the channel to Wales this morning. Did 23 miles, 1500 feet of climbing and averaged 14.5 mph on my steel Dawes with mudguards, bottles, lock, pump, saddle bag etc. Would have been a lot quicker on my carbon Focus but the roads are a bit mucky in places.
Quick shower, then doggie walking and shopping at Tesco.
Might cut the lawns later if it stays dry.
Don't know how I used to fit that working malarkey in!


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2018)

was going to cut the grass later but I will be doing nowt today, my back is giving me awful grief today,


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> was going to cut the grass later but I will be doing nowt today, my back is giving me awful grief today,


Go to the pub.


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2018)

unfortunately, being on fentanyl patches means I cant drink, 5 years since I last had alchohol


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> unfortunately, being on fentanyl patches means I cant drink, 5 years since I last had alchohol


I'll have one for you.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2018)

Taken Mrs D's car for a new tyre after a very lengthy and increasingly irate argument with Motability.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2018)

28 mile bimble for me today. Fab weather here.


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2018)

Unfortunately, after 3 pints of GTR2, the lawn mowing can go feck itself........


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Unfortunately, after 3 pints of GTR2, the lawn mowing can go feck itself........



I cut the grass yesterday, also extended one of my flower beds and moved a few plants. My back wasn't happy this morning, but I still got a little 46 miler in, met friends at Hatton Locks, my backs still not happy. My good Lady is a bit below par today as well.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Aug 2018)

Did 48 miles up in Northumberland once I'd escaped w*rk. Had planned to do more but the six or seven miles from work to the jumping off point took flipping ages. Should have checked the traffic reports. Drove off site directly onto the back of a two mile tailback. 

Lovely ride once I got going with hardly any traffic and a hint of autumn in the air. A few farmers thrashing hedges already. Mebbe because they've got the corn in early? Anyway, watch out for those thorns.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

Did jongooligan just use the W word?


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Did jongooligan just use the W word?



What are you doing getting up so early?


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2018)

Hello everyone. It's dawned what looks like an excellent day for riding which is just as well as I'm riding to Grasmere for the club weekend away. On Saturday I'll ride the Cumbrian Cracker route and Sunday will either scrounge a lift or ride home.

Apparently it's the Grasmere Guzzler beer festival this weekend. Unfortunate.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2018)

Oh yes, passed the MOT yesterday with flying colours. In particular a cholesterol ratio of 1.9 when 2 is considered low. Kidney function rating increased from 62 to 78, 18% . At 64 quite impressive.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes, passed the MOT yesterday with flying colours. In particular a cholesterol ratio of 1.9 when 2 is considered low. Kidney function rating increased from 62 to 78, 18% . At 64 quite impressive.




Well done. Good news indeed.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2018)

Good morning everyone. Very chilly here at the moment, but it is going to warm up later. A slow bimble will be in order when that happens.


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2018)

Morning all a few things to do early on such as dog walking and feeding the 3, 5 week old kittens that we are fostering for a while. Then my son is picking me up and we are going for a supercar driving experience at an airfield near Guildford . I am not a petrolhead at all but the thought of driving 5 powerful cars and then 5 laps with a qualified racing driver at race pace does kind of get the juices flowing .


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes, passed the MOT yesterday with flying colours. In particular a cholesterol ratio of 1.9 when 2 is considered low. Kidney function rating increased from 62 to 78, 18% . At 64 quite impressive.



Well done, I suspect that if I had an MOT I'd fail miserably.


----------



## GM (31 Aug 2018)

Morning all. Sounds like the 2 Paul's are going to have a great day.
Funny I've never been excited about picking a new pair of glasses up, but today I am.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes, passed the MOT yesterday with flying colours. In particular a cholesterol ratio of 1.9 when 2 is considered low. Kidney function rating increased from 62 to 78, 18% . At 64 quite impressive.


WoW


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

I think this cold is passing. It was never that bad, but the constant minor headache and bungedupiness was becoming tiresome.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

screenman said:


> What are you doing getting up so early?



I got up for a Donald and took the tablet in with me.


----------



## GM (31 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> I got up for a Donald and took the tablet in with me.





I take it you mean Donald Trump, and not Donald Duck


----------



## Dirk (31 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> I take it you mean Donald Trump, and not Donald Duck


I thought about posting that comment but backed off......


----------



## Dirk (31 Aug 2018)

Yay..... it's Friday!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2018)

Naughty boys. .

17 mile bimble for me and then egg and chips for lunch. Yum.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

Mrs D is finishing decorating, lounge in disarray. Try I g to stay out her way and eat cheese biscuits. God I love carbs!


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> I take it you mean Donald Trump, and not Donald Duck


----------



## Dirk (31 Aug 2018)

I asked the girl in the cake shop if the iced Belgian buns, filled with fresh cream, were 'low calorie - diet lite' versions.
She assured me they were.
I have a sneaky feeling that I've been hoodwinked.
Can't trust anyone there days; taking advantage of us vulnerable pensioners!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I asked the girl in the cake shop if the iced Belgian buns, filled with fresh cream, were 'low calorie - diet lite' versions.
> She assured me they were.
> I have a sneaky feeling that I've been hoodwinked.
> Can't trust anyone there days; taking advantage of us vulnerable pensioners!




That is disgusting. You should complain, or buy twice as many and stuff you're face stupid.


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I asked the girl in the cake shop if the iced Belgian buns, filled with fresh cream, were 'low calorie - diet lite' versions.
> She assured me they were.
> I have a sneaky feeling that I've been hoodwinked.
> Can't trust anyone there days; taking advantage of us vulnerable pensioners!



Work on the theory that if the calorie content is not printed on the wrapping then they have no calories in them.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

Starting tomorrow it's Zepptember, 50 years since Led Zeppelin formed. I've set my ringtone as Kasmir on the dumbphone to celebrate this milestone.


----------



## derrick (31 Aug 2018)

We wanted to start a new bank account. Went to a couple of banks they wanted to give us an appointment in two weeks time. So on the third bank they said the same. Debi (my wife) said all we want to do was deposit £250000 pounds. All of a sudden they could see us straight away. We have not got that amount of money. It was a fib. But the account did get setup.So if you need to see someone in a bank talk telephone numbers and you will get seen. Money talks. Banks looking after normal people.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

We had that crap when buying a new car for Mrs D. Ford dealer wanted us to make an appointment and come back another time. Unfortunately for Ford the Kia dear over the road were keen to see us as we walked off the street and happily relieved us of £22k that Ford could have had. I mean, you don't expect Tesco to tell you to make an appointment and come back another time,nor McDonald's, or even Sports Direct.

It always makes me chuckle when big firms profits aren't as expected and they moan about "difficult trading conditions" etc. It would be more accurate to say "actually, some of our retailers are bell ends".


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2018)

Had the same experience with a Blackburn Fiat dealer years ago. We were paying cash for a new Fiat 500 and asked for discount. We got a flat NO and told we wouldn't find another anywhere. Next day, Saturday, drove to Wigan to the Fiat dealer, got the deal we wanted and bought the car. Following Monday the Blackburn guy phones and asks if we are still interested - it went very quiet when I said, no we bought one on Saturday.

Enjoyed the moment.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2018)

Mrs D did that in 2014. She wanted the the New Peugeot 2008 and was so keen she wanted to pre order. Cash sale as she'd just retired and got pension, commutation and insurance payouts. MK dealer wouldn't deal, 25 minute drive to the Northampton dealer who instantly accepted.

BTW, it was a sheet car, it didn't last long before she punted it on and got a CRB.

To be fair though, cash isn't as financially attractive to a dealer as a finance customer or, even worse, a PCP schmuck. Unlike the finance providers, the Bank of England doesn't pay them a commission for a cash sale.


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2018)

Good moaning. Today I'm a volunteer Marshall at the Wolf Run, so won t be about until this evening.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2018)

Today I am still in bed which is just about to change, no idea what they day ahead will bring yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2018)

I am up, but it is dark and dull....so a lazing around day today then.


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2018)

Doggie walk and shopping done
Just having a quick coffee, then off for a short ride.
Friends coming down for the weekend to see the Tour of Britain; so will have a house full until Tuesday.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2018)

Got out the car at the Anderton Boat Lift and there's a Roman Solder locking up his next to us


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2018)

Bangers and mash today.


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2018)

Back from a hard, fast and hilly 11 miles and now taking a bit of recovery time before lunch.
Only 4 seconds off my PR around Braunton Marshes - if I'd realised at the time, I could have smashed it easily!


----------



## Paulus (1 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Mrs D did that in 2014.
> 
> To be fair though, cash isn't as financially attractive to a dealer as a finance customer or, even worse, a PCP schmuck. Unlike the finance providers, the Bank of England doesn't pay them a commission for a cash sale.


Many dealers do not make much money on a brand new car. It is the add on's where they make their profit, finance, insurance, bodycare products etc.


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2018)

We'll, I'm home, knackered but alive. And that's no thanks to the drivers of Warwickshire. I'm doing 30 through a village where the speed limit is 30, and 5 vehicles overtake me one after the other. 4 vans and an Audi. The Audi cuts it far too dine and nearly has a head on with a car coming the other way. If I thought any good would come of it is send my dashcam footage to Wankshire constabulary, but I'd just be wasting my time.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2018)

Got back just after 6, been up to Warrington to see our son, spent the afternoon at the Anderton Boat Lift.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> We'll, I'm home, knackered but alive. And that's no thanks to the drivers of Warwickshire. I'm doing 30 through a village where the speed limit is 30, and 5 vehicles overtake me one after the other. 4 vans and an Audi. The Audi cuts it far too dine and nearly has a head on with a car coming the other way. If I thought any good would come of it is send my dashcam footage to Wankshire constabulary, but I'd just be wasting my time.



Sounds about par for the course.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Got back just after 6, been up to Warrington to see our son, spent the afternoon at the Anderton Boat Lift.
> View attachment 427979
> View attachment 427980
> View attachment 427981


It broke down!


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Sounds about par for the course.



Twas near Southam. The sooner the price of domestic fuel is doubled and these chumps are priced off the road, the sooner the world will be a nicer place. GPS speed limiters, excess speed detecting tasers, 28 day bans for minor speeding offences, public crushing of offenders cars while they are forced to watch, nothing is too draconian in my view.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Twas near Southam. The sooner the price of domestic fuel is doubled and these chumps are priced off the road, the sooner the world will be a nicer place. GPS speed limiters, excess speed detecting tasers, 28 day bans for minor speeding offences, public crushing of offenders cars while they are forced to watch, nothing is too draconian in my view.



M6 today, lots of roadworks, lots of 50 mph limits, still people flying round at 70 plus.


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2018)

What is wrong with people? If they're in such a hurry, leave 5 minutes earlier. Endangering and inconveniencing people, not to mention the extra pollution, has seriously boiled my pith today. They're a bunch of selfish ar[next 3 paragraphs of foul mouthed ranting that would shock even Rupert Murdoch deleted by mods]


----------



## GM (1 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Twas near Southam. The sooner the price of domestic fuel is doubled and these chumps are priced off the road, the sooner the world will be a nicer place. GPS speed limiters, excess speed detecting tasers, 28 day bans for minor speeding offences, public crushing of offenders cars while they are forced to watch, nothing is too draconian in my view.




Triple like for that!


----------



## GM (2 Sep 2018)

Morning all. Up early and out for a ride with the boys and girls in the London ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2018)

Good morning. It is a tad warm here. It was so hot here all last night. 

Enjoy your ride @GM


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2018)

Good day. So far an excellent weekend in the Lakes with the club. Great ride up here, some decent climbing (Red Bank, Grasmere) and lanes yesterday. I've successfully avoided a hangover two mornings running!!!

I'm looking out the window at dull, grey, breezy and drizzle. Apparently our hostel is at the bottom of one of the best descents in the Lakes. Discussion last night was how good it would be to ride this............to my mind the flaw in this plan is I'm already at the bottom of a 16 mile descent, be it the best or not...........


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2018)

Awake early, refreshed and hungover. Clean the car am, and I'm entered in the Dog Jog PM. What a treat that'll be for me old mate Lemmy.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> What is wrong with people? If they're in such a hurry, leave 5 minutes earlier. Endangering and inconveniencing people, not to mention the extra pollution, has seriously boiled my pith today. They're a bunch of selfish ar[next 3 paragraphs of foul mouthed ranting that would shock even Rupert Murdoch deleted by mods]


Calm down dear! You're starting to sound like a curmudgeonly old pensioner.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2018)

It seems the shine has worn off the descent plan for all.......I suspect Dawn has cleared the fog of alcohol.

Moi? Nice ride to Oxenholme, train to Preston and a swift 9 miles home from there.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> It seems the shine has worn off the descent plan for all.......I suspect Dawn has cleared the fog of alcohol.
> 
> Moi? Nice ride to Oxenholme, train to Preston and a swift 9 miles home from there.


Hopefully, bus replacement services in some parts.


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2018)

All ready for the Dog Jog.


----------



## screenman (2 Sep 2018)

Bad day, I am just miserable.


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2018)

bloody hell @screenman , not like you that


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Bad day, I am just miserable.




Hope you feel better soon


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2018)

A 17 mile bimble for me. Dry at first then it hissed down. Roast lamb for us today with roasted veggies.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2018)

Just got back from driving our friends around the North Devon loop of the Tour of Britain stage. They couldn't believe how hilly it was!
Off for a walk with them all now, down to our local for Sunday lunch and a few beers.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully, bus replacement services in some parts.



I shall blame you for this!!! Booked ticket and reservation when trains were running - like yesterday. Arrived at Oxenholme and there is train defect. 

Network rail can't find any problem with the points. So they're going to try running a train over them to see what happens!!!!!!

Glad I'm not on that train!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2018)

What a result!!!! This is the much maligned Virgin Trains I'm talking about.

Station manager approaches me and asks which service I'm booked on. 13.13 I reply. Then he says "right then we better get you on the first train through." Five minutes later I'm on a train with my bike.

11/10 to Virgin for that one. Not something you hear often. I'll be early.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> A 17 mile bimble for me. Dry at first then it hissed down. * Roast lamb* for us today with roasted veggies.
> 
> View attachment 428072
> View attachment 428073


Road kill or rustling?


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2018)

Just fixed the brake light and the indicators on my trike, been putting it off for ages turned out to be a broken wire on the rear light and a sticky micro switch in the brake lever. 
On the weather front we have and 33.2c


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Road kill or rustling?




Neither.


----------



## GM (2 Sep 2018)

That was a fabulous London ride, 38 miles on the Bromie in glorious


----------



## screenman (2 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> bloody hell @screenman , not like you that



Unfortunately it is like me but I normally keep it secret.


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2018)

Dog Jog done. 3.2 miles in 32 minutes. Not bad considering it was blummen hot and Lemmy was trying to hump every lady dog. I was in my usual place, on my own in the middle - lightweight racing snakes ahead, o,d ladies and the poorly prepared behind.


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Unfortunately it is like me but I normally keep it secret.



sorry to hear that, its just you normally come across as a glass half full kind of chap, hope you soon feel like you have a better/happier outlook,... hmm not sure I worded that right but hopefully you understand what I mean


----------



## jongooligan (2 Sep 2018)

@Dirk and anyone else in the SW, me and the bruv heading down to your neck of the woods for a 3-4 day motorbike tour. Probably base ourselves in Plymouth. Any suggestions for Stuff We Must Not Miss gratefully received.

TIA


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2018)

Plymouth is the other side of the county from me - not an area I'm overly familiar with. Soz.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2018)

going back to bed, hopefully to sleep this time!!


----------



## GM (3 Sep 2018)

Morning all. Woke up early and couldn't get back to sleep, so I watched the 3rd episode of The Bodyguard on iPlayer, good innit!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2018)

Morning chaps from a misty, wet , dull Wales. 

I havn't watched any episodes of the bodyguards yet. I am recording them, so don't give the plot away.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2018)

Opticians appointment this morning. Legs a touch sore following yesterday's run, so no run today.


----------



## derrick (3 Sep 2018)

The wife has gone back to work after 5 weeks of for school holidays. Back to a bit of me time. Now what shall i do. Cup of tea first.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2018)

Mrs D is a part time teaching assistant, back to work Wednesday, then retirement bliss can continue.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2018)

I've got a delivery today


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2018)

Off out to watch the Tour of Britain today.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a delivery today



Pies? New bike? Dirty magazines?


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2018)

Morning all, A nice sunny start to the day. It is the first day of my regime to try and lose a bit of weight as I am a bit over the top, and I am going to Australia in 7 weeks time. This should be achieved by upping the cycling and drinking a bit less ale. I shall try to abstain during the week, and only have a few at the weekends. Some of my shirts are on the tight side. This regime in part was bought about by the program by Adrian Chiles the other week about how much he drinks and the amount of units consumed each week. When i counted up the weekly total was reached in one day! so it gave me something to think about.
Today once the dog has been walked I have some more decorating to do and then this afternoon I shall be out and about on the bike.


----------



## GM (3 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps from a misty, wet , dull Wales.
> 
> I havn't watched any episodes of the bodyguards yet. I am recording them, so don't give the plot away.





(I don't think my spoiler is working)


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Pies? New bike? Dirty magazines?


Beach fishing shelter


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2018)

I've just put in a new DVD drive in to my computer.........and it works


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2018)

I am expecting a new pair of ankle boots. I am easy to please.


----------



## derrick (3 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a delivery today


I have had to wait for a dlivery from Yodel, Have been tracking him a few times, he has driven past our house twice that i have seen, possibly more


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2018)

Mrs D finishing the decorating in the living room. I've been relegated to the bedroom, where I'm feet up on bed sipping George Clooneys hot juice and watching the Dambusters.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2018)

derrick said:


> I have had to wait for a dlivery from Yodel, Have been tracking him a few times, he has driven past our house twice that i have seen, possibly more


Yodel and myhermes are the worse been in all day then at 5.30 pm email “could not delivery owner was out” the truth is they finish at 5.30pm.
I have another parcel coming and it is coming by.......... Yodel ….....Ahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2018)

Evening all, me and my mate are planning a route so we can cycle up to Cambridge on Friday. We haven't been on a longish ride for a couple of weeks, and the weather looks good. Should be about 55 miles from here.


----------



## GM (3 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> Evening all, me and my mate are planning a route so we can cycle up to Cambridge on Friday. We haven't been on a longish ride for a couple of weeks, and the weather looks good. Should be about 55 miles from here.




I was thinking of doing that on Saturday, but seeing as that picnic event as been cancelled I'll go another time.

This afternoon I been doing a bit of topiary, nothing too fancy in fact just flat and strait  like this.....


----------



## derrick (3 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> Evening all, me and my mate are planning a route so we can cycle up to Cambridge on Friday. We haven't been on a longish ride for a couple of weeks, and the weather looks good. Should be about 55 miles from here.


Here is a good route to Cambridge. 90 miles there and back.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28513337


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Opticians appointment this morning. Legs a touch sore following yesterday's run, so no run today.


Makes sense. Legs sore, see an optician.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> going back to bed, hopefully to sleep this time!!


Train took the strain then.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Makes sense. Legs sore, see an optician.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2018)

The saucy young lady optician says my long distance vision is excellent. However, my near vision has deteriorated since my last test, so new glasses it is. For me they're a tool to see by when reading a book, not a fashion state,ent, so I went straight to the bargain bin frame display. Alas, Mrs D, as profligate as ever, would hear none of it and dragged me to the designer frame display. I managed to escape having only paid £24 extra than I would have done, and managed to wangle a free pair.

Mrs D's Dad has the right idea- no expensive opticians or designer frames for him. No Sir, he goes to the chemist and tries on different pairs of £1.99 reading glasses until he finds a pair that he reckons works.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> The saucy young lady optician says my long distance vision is excellent. However, my near vision has deteriorated since my last test, so new glasses it is. For me they're a tool to see by when reading a book, not a fashion state,ent, so I went straight to the bargain bin frame display. Alas, Mrs D, as profligate as ever, would hear none of it and dragged me to the designer frame display. I managed to escape having only paid £24 extra than I would have done, and managed to wangle a free pair.
> 
> Mrs D's Dad has the right idea- no expensive opticians or designer frames for him. No Sir, he goes to the chemist and tries on different pairs of £1.99 reading glasses until he finds a pair that he reckons works.



I make do with reading glasses from Amazon.


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2018)

Too much red wine and Led Zeppelin - feeling a bit pissed and melancholic. Time for bed I think!


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2018)

Nighty night.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> The saucy young lady optician says my long distance vision is excellent. However, my near vision has deteriorated since my last test, so new glasses it is. For me they're a tool to see by when reading a book, not a fashion state,ent, so I went straight to the bargain bin frame display. Alas, Mrs D, as profligate as ever, would hear none of it and dragged me to the designer frame display. I managed to escape having only paid £24 extra than I would have done, and managed to wangle a free pair.
> 
> Mrs D's Dad has the right idea- no expensive opticians or designer frames for him. No Sir, he goes to the chemist and tries on different pairs of £1.99 reading glasses until he finds a pair that he reckons works.


Works in the short turn, can actually make things worse in the long run. Its partly the reason +3 & -3 are the maximum strength available now. Where once +5 & -5 were freely available.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Too much red wine and Led Zeppelin - feeling a bit pissed and melancholic. Time for bed I think!


Part Timer!!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2018)

5.36am...........what's this about?

Yesterday visited bike shop for mudguards, tyres, coffee, chat and then fitted four new Gatorskins, stripped and cleaned two bikes, fettled two bikes, set up Wahoo Elemnt, attached fixings to bike and organised spare bike bits collection. A very productive day depending on your point of view ........   Cleaning tennis rackets doesn't take long.****

New mudguards don't fit so it looks like another LBS visit for coffee, chat and return mudguards.

Today I have numerous small chores including Mrs P's birthday present to find. This could be very stressful.

*** I should report I also did the washing, ironing and clothes putting away which included five sets of tennis gear........and I have too much kit???????


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2018)

Good morning, and do stop moaning @PaulSB. A womans work is never done as they say. 


Morning chaps. Brisk chilly weather at the moment and misty as well.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2018)

Dog walked. Walked this morning. Still a bit sore from my weekends exertions, and if there's one thing I've learned it's to listen to my body.

Just having an Eartha then it'll be time for a cup of Clooneys sweet juice.


----------



## perplexed (4 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked. Walked this morning. Still a bit sore from my weekends exertions, and if there's one thing I've learned it's to listen to my body.
> 
> Just having an Eartha then it'll be time for a cup of Clooneys sweet juice.



I like the Dukes of Hazard paint job!


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2018)

An, the General Wee.

I saw a silver Smart the other day, much like mine, but done with USAF decals, jet exhaust warning deals, Maverick and Goose name decals, and fake bullet holes. It looked brilliant.


----------



## perplexed (4 Sep 2018)

Up at 0630, pottered about for a bit... On my second coffee and contemplating the day.

I still have a satisfied glow from yesterday - driveway weeding/sweeping done, cotoneaster trimmed, Virginia creeper re-routed, ivy pulled off paintwork, food shopping and ironing done, breakdown recovery and holiday insurance sorted and tea cooked.

Damp and grey outside, and that's just fine with me. Going to sort the ironing (again, where does it all come from?), tidy up and fend off the emails...


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning, and do stop moaning @PaulSB. A womans work is never done as they say.



Hrrumphhhhhh


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Hrrumphhhhhh




Someone is in a pissy mood. Shame.


----------



## Paulus (4 Sep 2018)

Morning all, an early start for me, I have varnished the woodwork around the rear bay door and windows, eaten fruit for breakfast and i am now waiting for MrsP to return and then we shall be out across the fields with the pooch.
This afternoon we are going to the Wyllyotts theatre in Potters Bar to see the film The Bookclub. MrsP wanted to see it. Might have a spot of lunch first in the "Manor" next door.


----------



## Paulus (4 Sep 2018)

derrick said:


> Here is a good route to Cambridge. 90 miles there and back.
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28513337


This route is very close to the one we have come up with.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2018)

Fruit for breakfast? No wonder your 'rear doors' look like they've been varnished!


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2018)

Shopping done breakfast following soon .........


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2018)

Friends have all gone back up country this morning.
Taking doggie for a walk, getting a bit of shopping then watching the Tour of Britain.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2018)

Back from a 17 mile bimble. Glorious sunshine and blue skies.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2018)

Strange, heading for Middleton Hall this morning, by the time I was at the top of Broadlane it was persisting down, it was still persisting down when I got to the centre of Meriden so I ran for home, got back into Holbrook's and it was dry like it hadn't rained. Now changed into dry kit I'm sat in Hoar Park with a coffee and a tea cake.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Strange, heading for Middleton Hall this morning, by the time I was at the top of Broadlane it was persisting down, it was still persisting down when I got to the centre of Meriden so I ran for home, got back into Holbrook's and it was dry like it hadn't rained. Now changed into dry kit I'm sat in Hoar Park with a coffee and a tea cake.




Absolutely gorgeous here.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Absolutely gorgeous here.



Its cloudy but dry now, and has been since I got back to the house looking like a drowned rat.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Its cloudy but dry now, and has been since I got back to the house looking like a drowned rat.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2018)

Just got back from a walk it's 30.3c here 
and my nutty brown loaf is cooked


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2018)

Well back from the Trafford Centre, birthday present mission accomplished.

Also back from LBS. Ian's remark being "bring it in, we'll get you sorted!"


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2018)

I got back half an hour ago, rode 46 miles, which wasn't in the plan but better than no ride at all, despite the soaking first thing it wasn't a bad morning on the bike. What is good is that my Good lady has been taken shopping by her brother and his wife, I dropped her off first thing this morning, so I knew she was being looked after and I could just relax and enjoy the ride rather than worry about how she is getting on.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2018)

Good morning. Another chilly start here. Quite bbrrrr.


----------



## screenman (5 Sep 2018)

Morning all, dark and grey here and not looked outside yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Morning all, dark and grey here and not looked outside yet.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2018)

A beautiful bright, calm and sunny morning. I didn't wake up till 7.20 today. 

Bike ride at 9.00 and then I need to go in search of birthday card(forgot yesterday), winter lay for allotment and purple sprouting.


----------



## Paulus (5 Sep 2018)

Good morning fellow retirees. A little cool here this morning. I am meeting a friend shortly for a walk with the dogs across the fields and then coffee and pastries at the cafe. The grass needs cutting yet again so a job for later on.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Sep 2018)

Morning Everyone

Jobs today:Cut Grass,get a refund on two calor gas bottles(£15 but i don't use them any more)clean the car as it is hers/hims last day as i part ex her/hims for a shiny new one.
Edit:Must take the dogs out for a walk.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2018)

25c here today making chicken pies and just had my breakfast


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2018)

I am back from Mach. Had to eek out a walk that would normally take 10 mins to see everything that Mach has to off to 1hr 40mins. Anyway, 4 shiny new tyres on my car. She is all ready for winter.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning Everyone
> 
> Jobs today:Cut Grass,*get a refund on two calor gas bottles(£15 but i don't use them any more)*clean the car as it is hers/hims last day as i part ex her/hims for a shiny new one.
> Edit:Must take the dogs out for a walk.


Thought they'd stopped that refund on taking them back years ago. Local calor centres haven't done them, this century.


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2018)

Eee...... it's blinkin' hot here! 
School holidays must be over.
Village is filling up with 'Grey Grockles'.........motorhome, bikes on the back, 2 pensioners and a dog.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2018)

It is quite cool and overcast here. Temp is around 16 deg. C.


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2018)

Been busy creosoting the car port. Used my special recipe to pep it up a bit


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is quite cool and overcast here. Temp is around 16 deg. C.


Update now at 27.6c I'm off out for a trike ride


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2018)

rusty the cat says today is for chilling..


----------



## screenman (5 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Been busy creosoting the car port. Used my special recipe to pep it up a bit



Bad for the environment that stuff, or so I am told.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Thought they'd stopped that refund on taking them back years ago. Local calor centres haven't done them, this century.



No they still do it.

https://www.calor.co.uk/gas-bottles/gas-bottle-return


----------



## GM (5 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> rusty the cat says today is for chilling..
> View attachment 428620




It's funny how they like to lie like that, not very lady like, Here's our ex old one.....


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> No they still do it.
> 
> https://www.calor.co.uk/gas-bottles/gas-bottle-return


I was robbed!!
I'd to pay it when I got the first ones, but never got my money back.


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Bad for the environment that stuff, or so I am told.


It's OK, it's offset by not having a diesel car.......


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Bad for the environment that stuff, or so I am told.



It's the modern creosote substitute stuff, which to be fair looks and smells much like the real thing. Still. it's supposed to be all soft and cuddly to bunny rabbits, and that's why I've have to pep it up a bit - A dollop of depleted uranium, half a lire of anthrax, and a teaspoon of caesium salt, and it's as rampant and manly as the olde stuff.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> It's the modern creosote substitute stuff, which to be fair looks and smells much like the real thing. Still. it's supposed to be all soft and cuddly to bunny rabbits, and that's why I've have to pep it up a bit - A dollop of depleted uranium, half a lire of anthrax, and a teaspoon of caesium salt, and it's as rampant and manly as the olde stuff.


What no sump oil


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2018)

Kewl. In one afternoon I've been asked by 2 different SAR teams to run a bike course. The only work worth doing


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2018)

Started my 312 training today. 60 miles, 4900 feet, 14.8 avg, 4:04 ............I suspect if I complete the ride I'll have to be lifted off the bike


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Started my 312 training today. 60 miles, 4900 feet, 14.8 avg, 4:04 ............I suspect if I complete the ride I'll have to be lifted off the bike


Or just pick a spot, and fall off into the grass.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Or just pick a spot, and fall off into the grass.




I did that once. Lost my balance and went arse over tits into the grass verge. Lucky for me no one saw me. I was more concerned about my bike.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Or just pick a spot, and fall off into the grass.



Yeah I know that technique


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2018)

So it's that time of year again.........the central heating wars have begun


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So it's that time of year again.........the central heating wars have begun


Not here. Currently 24°C in my living room with the windows open and no heating on.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Not here. Currently 24°C in my living room with the windows open and no heating on.



I've had to put the fire on in the lounge, it's a touch chilly here.


----------



## Paulus (5 Sep 2018)

No central heating on here . MrsP has mentioned that the heating should go on for an hour or so in the evening, to test out the new heated towel rail. Also we have 3 6 week old kittens and she said they might get cold. 
I stood strong.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2018)

I made Mr WD bring some wood and kindling in tonight. It is going to be cold and wet tomorrow so i might have a small fire.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2018)

@welsh dragon yes I was thinking similar, it's just to take the chill off the evening air.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> I stood strong.


Good man. My Mrs P declared the heating's not working again, and "I've checked the thermostat so don't tell me that's the problem" - this is a regular occurrence. 

I dutifully stuck my head in the boiler cupboard and checked the settings. Then turned the thermostat up from 19 to 20C............ boiler fired up immediately. This will continue to be a source of discussion until March or April.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2018)

Oh, forgot. Morning everyone, it's peeing down here


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Oh, forgot. Morning everyone, it's peeing down here



It is dark outside.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good man. My Mrs P declared the heating's not working again, and "I've checked the thermostat so don't tell me that's the problem" - this is a regular occurrence.
> 
> I dutifully stuck my head in the boiler cupboard and checked the settings. Then turned the thermostat up from 19 to 20C............ boiler fired up immediately. This will continue to be a source of discussion until March or April.




Bad man.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2018)

Good morning. Dull, dark and decidedly chilly here. I have started a small fire. I can let it die down of it warms up at all, but it looks like rain will be here for most of the day.


----------



## The Jogger (6 Sep 2018)

Well yesterday headed down to Gibraltar for the day, had a great day, lunch in the marina, walk about the town, shopping at Morrison's for those things you miss. Then heading back across the border, wifey who looks after the passports in case I lose mine , exclaims, they're gone, she either lost them or was dipped, probably in Morrison's. So today is going to be organising new passports with the embassy or whoever. At least the sun is shining.


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2018)

Good morning, a bright and sunny one, I was putting washing out at seven this morning in my dressing gown and its definitely a tad chilly,


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2018)

Morning all. Been very busy the last couple of days, not much time for the interweb. Today looks like it's going to be another busy day, 2 ton of hedge clippings to skip 
BTW no central heating on yet!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2018)

The Jogger said:


> Well yesterday headed down to Gibraltar for the day, had a great day, lunch in the marina, walk about the town, shopping at Morrison's for those things you miss. Then heading back across the border, wifey who looks after the passports in case I lose mine , exclaims, they're gone, she either lost them or was dipped, probably in Morrison's. So today is going to be organising new passports with the embassy or whoever. At least the sun is shining.




Oh no. Bad news. I hope you get things sorted quickly.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2018)

Morning run done. Was cold, so started off with my knackered jogging hoodie, only to be roasting within a mile. Quick download then my customary mouthful of George Clooneys hot juices.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2018)

Been up to allotment to get bunch of flowers hidden in greenhouse, present wrapped, card written. This can't go wrong, can it?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2018)

Central heating is on........


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Central heating is on........


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


>



Mrs P's birthday surprise.......


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P's birthday surprise.......




What a charmer you are.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2018)

I do try.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2018)

Sometimes with more success than others


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2018)

2k swim done and now about to go out on a bike, just not decided which one yet.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2018)

Got a new batch of moonshine on the go from my brewery, Yokel and Pitchfork. Thought I'd try something different, so doing a cider this time. I'm going to call it Old Speckled Skinhead.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Got a new batch of moonshine on the go from my brewery, Yokel and Pitchfork. Thought I'd try something different, so doing a cider this time. I'm going to call it Old Speckled Skinhead.




Could have been a worse name i suppose.


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2018)

It was my carbon Focus with Ultegra on if anyone wants to know, 16 miles in an hours I think I enjoyed it even though it was slow by that bikes standards.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> 2k swim done and now about to go out on a bike, just not decided which one yet.



Always a tricky decision.....


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> It was my carbon Focus with Ultegra on if anyone wants to know, 16 miles in an hours I think I enjoyed it even though it was slow by that bikes standards.


I love my carbon Focus Cayo with Ultegra Di2, carbon seat post, handlebars, stem and wheels. It's a far better bike than I will ever be a rider, but it always puts a smile on my face when I go out on it. So light, fast and stable.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2018)

Birthday success. The Jo Malone Lime Basil and Mandarin scented candle plus flowers went down very well........ surprise pub or Cafe lunch next. 

On another, less successful, note I started my hill repeats training this morning. To begin the training this is four times up a local Strava segment of 0.2 miles with a 5.8% gradient. Disappointed to be 15 seconds of my PB though that was most likely with a club group.

Target is ten repeats at or around PB. At least this morning was consistent with only two seconds variation over four repeats.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> You still live opposite that girls school?



OK. OK. I know I shouldn't laugh........but I did


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2018)

Done the weekly shopping this morning and now settled in to watch the ToB TTT. 
Plenty of sandwiches, cakes and coffee to hand.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2018)

Do these people think I thick or what 


> HMRC has determined that you are eligible to receive a tax refund of 752.94 GBP after the recalculation of your last fiscal activity. If you want to claim your tax refund now , please complete the refund form with your personal details. To request your refund, please follow the link below: http://www.wallacepropertygroup.com/lot4/bkt918.php


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Do these people think I thick or what




Probably, that's why they sent it to you.


----------



## derrick (6 Sep 2018)

Nice little solo loop, Makes for a nice change, have been riding with the girls for the last couple of weeks, four of them including my other half are doing coast to coast this weekend. So i will be back out with the boys on Saturday, Not sure what to do Sunday. But Friday evening will be in the pub with the boys, so todays training ride did me good, Here's to a weekend without anyone moaning at me.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1823031222


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Do these people think I thick or what


That's very clever and I reckon a few folk will be caught out by it.
However, the URL of the site is not a YouGov one, it's this: http://www.wallacepropertygroup.com/lot4/bkt918.php
I thought I'd play along and entered using a VPN and a false name, false address, false card details and disposable Email address.
It all looks very pukka and automatically returns you (apparently) to the YouGov website once they've mined all of your personal card details.
I think you should circulate a warning on the main board.


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Do these people think I thick or what



The last one I got they couldn't even be bothered to write it in English, which was disappointing, I couldn't have a laugh at the grammar spelling and punctuation.


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2018)

I'm back, second ride of the week and my second wetting, It had been threatening all the way back from Hatton and finally started as I was crossing Hearsal Common and and starting my ride across Coventry to home, apart from that it was my usual Thursday loop to Hatton, a cold grey day, if it keeps like this I will be breaking out the winter kit, with a steady breeze, but it wasn't a bad ride, 56 miles, a bit slow but pleasant even with the rain at the end.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2018)

I just had a phone call from "British telecom" telling me they are going to have to shut down my internet connection for 3 weeks because someone is trying to hack my account. I told him to go forth and not phone me again. Then i put the phone down.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> The last one I got they couldn't even be bothered to write it in English, which was disappointing, I couldn't have a laugh at the grammar spelling and punctuation.


This one is clever. If you click on any of the links on the sign in page eg. Privacy Policy, Terms & Conditions etc. it takes you to the genuine YouGov site. A lot of people could fall for it.
I wonder if the Wallace Property Group in Atlanta know that their website has been hijacked?


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> This one is clever. If you click on any of the links on the sign in page eg. Privacy Policy, Terms & Conditions etc. it takes you to the genuine YouGov site. A lot of people could fall for it.
> I wonder if the Wallace Property Group in Atlanta know that their website has been hijacked?



Good question, probably not.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2018)

Good news! An uncle I never new I had has died. Seems he lived in Lagos and left me a lot of money...


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Good news! An uncle I never new I had has died. Seems he lived in Lagos and left me a lot of money...



Typical, I have never been left a penny by anyone and never will be.


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> That's very clever and I reckon a few folk will be caught out by it.
> However, the URL of the site is not a YouGov one, it's - http://www.wallacepropertygroup.com/lot4/bkt918.php
> I thought I'd play along and entered using a VPN and a false name, false address, false card details and disposable Email address.
> It all looks very pukka and automatically returns you (apparently) to the YouGov website once they've mined all of your personal card details.
> I think you should circulate a warning on the main board.





....and I thought Drago was the detective on here, every days a school day


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> ....and I thought Drago was the detective on here, every days a school day



Defective maybe but that could just be the booze.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> ....and I thought Drago was the detective on here, every days a school day


He was an amateur.


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Birthday success. The Jo Malone Lime Basil and Mandarin scented candle plus flowers went down very well........ surprise pub or Cafe lunch next.




Wifey has been shopping for our daughters birthday present, good choice!.....


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Do these people think I thick or what


That a live link?


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> That a live link?


Yes.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> That a live link?


Not any more


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Not any more


Wasn't have a go at you.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> Wifey has been shopping for our daughters birthday present, good choice!.....
> 
> View attachment 428796



Clearly we have excellent taste in our households


----------



## screenman (7 Sep 2018)

Dark and wet out there, horrible, stay in bed if you are not up yet.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2018)

Hello people. Skies are clearing though it's obviously rained over night.

Walking day today with good friends and neighbours. We'll do 7-8 miles, picnic and a pub or Cafe.

I now have to decide between boiled eggs with toast or porridge. It gets worse because there's then the decision on what to put in the sandwiches.

More coffee while I ponder this..........I used to make quite important decisions when I was employed.


----------



## Paulus (7 Sep 2018)

Morning all, up early this morning I have to get out early today as I am meeting my friend Philip at 10 and then we are cycling to Cambridge, just for the hell of it. It should be about 50 miles from here , more or less following the back b roads through the villages of Hertfordshire and Essex. No doubt a few ales will be consumed before catching the train back to Potters Bar and then another 4 mile ride home.
It should be a good day.


----------



## GM (7 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, up early this morning I have to get out early today as I am meeting my friend Philip at 10 and then we are cycling to Cambridge, just for the hell of it. It should be about 50 miles from here , more or less following the back b roads through the villages of Hertfordshire and Essex. No doubt a few ales will be consumed before catching the train back to Potters Bar and then another 4 mile ride home.
> It should be a good day.





Enjoy, hope the ride is smooth! Give my regards to Philip, tell him I might need his IT (GPS ) skills soon 


Another busy day here, got to see my accountant sometime today, hopefully I'll come out smiling


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2018)

Good morning. Might be an OK day here.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2018)

Run done, now having an oaty protein bar breakfast and a cup of Clooneys.


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2018)

Good morning all.  Another bright but chilly day, a shopping and chores day thats started with a senior moment, earlier i opened my web browser to search for something and couldn't remember what it was.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning all.  Another bright but chilly day, a shopping and chores day thats started with a senior moment, earlier i opened my web browser to search for something and couldn't remember what it was.


Lol...............so glad it's not just me. Several times I have opened up Google and then realised I've forgotten what it was I was going to check!


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2018)

Off out for a ride around Woolacombe this morning. Back for a shower, then a walk down to the village for a few pints in the George and fish & chips in Squires. Catch up with the ToB when we get back........if I can stay awake.


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol...............so glad it's not just me. Several times I have opened up Google and then realised I've forgotten what it was I was going to check!



Ever been out, on the bike or in the car, got to a junction intending to go a different way than usual and found that when you get the other side of the junction you've gone the usual way.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Ever been out, on the bike or in the car, got to a junction intending to go a different way than usual and found that when you get the other side of the junction you've gone the usual way.


Not so much that, but I do sometimes day dream and suddenly realise I'm not sure what road I'm on for a few minutes until I get my bearings again. Oh dear.........not much hope for us!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Not so much that, but I do sometimes day dream and suddenly realise I'm not sure what road I'm on for a few minutes until I get my bearings again. Oh dear.........not much hope for us!






dave r said:


> Good morning all.  Another bright but chilly day, a shopping and chores day thats started with a senior moment, earlier i opened my web browser to search for something and couldn't remember what it was.




I have never done anything like that before.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2018)

Yesterday, I thought of something I had to do that was very important. I got up off the sofa, walked across the living room and thought I had better wind the clock up as I was passing, because it was slow on the chime. After I had done that, I stood around like a complete eejit as I had forgottten what I had originally got up for.
I remembered what it was about half an hour later; I needed to glue the rubber bit back into the stylus I use on my tablet.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Sep 2018)

I got to wait in for a parcel being delivered by Yodel......could be a long wait


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2018)

Hate this thread, just sooo unfair... only another 19 years before I can join in with you coffin dodgers.


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Hate this thread, just sooo unfair... only another 19 years before I can join in with you coffin dodgers.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Hate this thread, just sooo unfair... only another 19 years before I can join in with you coffin dodgers.


Never mind. I'm sure the years will fly by.
I've just got back from a very pleasant and sunny ride around the North Devon coast. Woolacombe was exceptionally pleasant this morning.
Worked up a bit of a thirst, so off down to my village local to rehydrate.
Will think of you. ￼


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2018)




----------



## numbnuts (7 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Hate this thread, just sooo unfair... only another 19 years before I can join in with you coffin dodgers.


The way things are going it could be “work till you drop”


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> The way things are going it could be “work till you drop”



If I make it that far - I keep trying to get myself killed on the bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Hate this thread, just sooo unfair... only another 19 years before I can join in with you coffin dodgers.



Oooh. Meowwwww


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2018)

Back from a short bimble. 12 miles only but got a spurt on. Looked like it was going to rain, and it was dark and a tad windy in places but it blew the cobwebs away. The weekend here is supposed to be horrible so I took a chance today.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning all.  Another bright but chilly day, a shopping and chores day thats started with a senior moment, earlier i opened my web browser to search for something and couldn't remember what it was.





Mo1959 said:


> Lol...............so glad it's not just me. Several times I have opened up Google and then realised I've forgotten what it was I was going to check!


Next time, use your 
Internal Google.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Hate this thread, just sooo unfair... only another 19 years before I can join in with you coffin dodgers.


You've the "coffin dodger" part wrong!


classic33 said:


> The fear of premature burial, the "deceased" being in a coma for instance, not actually dead, led to many devices being patented to allow the "deceased" to alert those above ground to their plight.
> 
> One of the most simple of these was a cord attached to the persons finger. The cord leading to a bell on the surface, which would ring when the cord was pulled. The "deceased" became* the dead ringer* whilst the person watching for any activity would be working *the graveyard shift*. Their job was to get the "deceased" *coffin dodger*, *for whom the bell tolled*, to the surface, having* been saved by the bell*, and to a physician.


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2018)

I've finally remembered what I wanted to search for early this morning.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2018)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> I've finally remembered what I wanted to search for early this morning.




That was quick.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> You've the "coffin dodger" part wrong!


Most of the coffin dodgers I see are grossly overweight 30 - 40 somethings who take no exercise.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Most of the coffin dodgers I see are grossly overweight 30 - 40 somethings who take no exercise.


Stone, years or both?


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2018)

Benchmark bagging bike ride cut short due to a broken spoke and suddenly very wobbly rim. Had planned to loop round to MK and do about 30, but limped home at a piddling 11. Bummer, because I was on course for a near 19mph average, and I was feeling good.

Still, home now. Couldn't find my spare spokes, so ordered some more. This will guarantee the spares will turn up tomorrow. Showered, lunched, and feet up watching tv while the weather gets a bit darker and more ominous.


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 428898
> 
> 
> Cheerz me dearz!



Stop it !


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2018)

I knew fitting laminate floor was too much like work yesterday, back is in agony today, looks like I will be glued to the couch watching the Vuelta today


----------



## numbnuts (7 Sep 2018)

I've just put a floppy disk drive emulator in my organ


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2018)

^^^ Pervert!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2018)

Soggy. That was s damp 7.5 miles across west Pennine Moors. Ever noticed how sunshine and showers only ever has plural for the wet stuff?

A hard walk. Mrs P headed out to the gym for a sauna. Cup of tea, Tunnocks wafer and a sneaky lay down for me.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've just put a floppy disk drive emulator in my organ


Can it reach those deep notes now?


----------



## derrick (7 Sep 2018)

Thats it. the girls have gone, the weekend is mine. I made a curry this morning, that should keep me going over the weekend.





Have been riding with this lot for the last few weeks, they will do well on there coast to coast.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2018)

derrick said:


> Thats it. the girls have gone, the weekend is mine. I made a curry this morning, that should keep me going over the weekend.
> View attachment 428948
> 
> Have been riding with this lot for the last few weeks, they will do well on there coast to coast.



Good luck to the ladies.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2018)

@derrick hope they have a good ride. Like the kit, very smart. Is it a club?


----------



## derrick (7 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @derrick hope they have a good ride. Like the kit, very smart. Is it a club?


Yes club kit. CC London.


----------



## screenman (7 Sep 2018)

Phew! That was a black couple of weeks, on the way back now so look out for the normal posts.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Phew! That was a black couple of weeks, on the way back now so look out for the normal posts.




God help us. . Welcome back.


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Phew! That was a black couple of weeks, on the way back now so look out for the normal posts.



Welcome back


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Welcome back



Cheers.


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2018)

Dark outside today but telling a lot brighter inside, bed shopping today as it seems we need a new base for the one in the spare spare room. Now this seems rather off as the spare room is only used once a year and the spare spare even less, but who am I to argue


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2018)

Good morning. It is dark. It is raining, and it is windy. The summer has def gorn. At least it isn't cold.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2018)

Good Day. Dark, wet and windy with a bit of a chill. I will light the stove before Mrs P appears to divert attention from the central heating. 

Went to bed at 10 and didn't wake till 6.45 - obviously a very hard walk yesterday.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> bed shopping today



Glad to see you're feeling better. Bed shopping in our house is when Mrs P starts browsing Next on line before getting up - very dangerous.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2018)

Treated myself to a lay in, finally arose from the pit at a laggardly 0700hrs. Dog walked, just settling down with a cup of Clooney's.

I am thinking that I may give up running. I'm not enjoying it lately, and my knees aren't enjoying the pounding. Up the cycle miles and gym time instead.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2018)

The stove is gently warming itself to expand after several months of rest.

I haven't struck a match in months. We're all used to product getting smaller while packaging and price stays the same. I'm sure the matches are thinner with less pink stuff on the head.


----------



## GM (8 Sep 2018)

Morning all. Was rudely awoken at 7o/c by a delivery man, my new electric toothbrush arrived earlier than expected. A bit of shopping then a bit of bike fettling ready for tomorrows Sunday ride.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Sep 2018)

Morning retirees. As a desperate to join you individual I find myself in need of an IFA who can help us create a flight path to freedom, as it were! In essence we need an audit of our various assets and a plan.

Any personal recommendations you can share? We're based near Bicester in Oxfordshire but would travel.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Morning retirees. As a desperate to join you individual I find myself in need of an IFA who can help us create a flight path to freedom, as it were! In essence we need an audit of our various assets and a plan.
> 
> Any personal recommendations you can share? We're based near Bicester in Oxfordshire but would travel.




It all depends on what your expectations are versus what your bank balance says. . One piece of advise, you can always live on less money.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2018)

We have some good news and some bad news. Bad news is, it is hissing down here. Good news. My shiny new tyres are so much better in the rain.


----------



## gavroche (8 Sep 2018)

Good morning. Just got back from 2 weeks in Corfu and 1 week in Southern France where the sky was blue and temperature in high 20s and even over 30 in Corfu. This is a bit of shock to the system as it is bl**dy cold and wet here!


----------



## Paulus (8 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Most of the coffin dodgers I see are grossly overweight 30 - 40 somethings who take no exercise.


They could be Salad dodgers as well


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2018)

I've been down the Chesterton Windmill this morning, its open today and tomorrow and I've had a tour round it.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2018)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. Just got back from 2 weeks in Corfu and 1 week in Southern France where the sky was blue and temperature in high 20s and even over 30 in Corfu. This is a bit of shock to the system as it is bl**dy cold and wet here!


Ahh south of France. Many good holidays and memories for us.
Where abouts were you ?


----------



## gavroche (8 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh south of France. Many good holidays and memories for us.
> Where abouts were you ?


In the Aude area. Absolutely beautiful, full of gorges and mountains 6500 feet high. We were about 40 minutes away from Mirepoix, a lovely medieval town.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2018)

gavroche said:


> In the Aude area. Absolutely beautiful, full of gorges and mountains 6500 feet high. We were about 40 minutes away from Mirepoix, a lovely medieval town.


Dont recognise those names....is it near the Verdon Gorge ?
Just googled it. Near Spain. Beautiful area.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Morning retirees. As a desperate to join you individual I find myself in need of an IFA who can help us create a flight path to freedom, as it were! In essence we need an audit of our various assets and a plan.
> 
> Any personal recommendations you can share? We're based near Bicester in Oxfordshire but would travel.



My FA is part of the Openwork group. Best to Google it. I presume they set standards for membership - she's always been correct with her recommendations.

As WD says you can always live on less money. The advice I can offer is look at the cost of everything and see where savings can be made, you'll be surprised and you'll have the time to do it.

Be prepared to spend savings - we live off our pensions and use our savings to fund big trips.

Going to work is expensive, one spends money without realising it.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2018)

I'm lucky, although a large dollop of preparedness was involeved. Did very well out of the house sale from my divorce, which bought me a place back home, and that has proven to be my most significant break (or rather marrying a wealthy company director and divorcing her because of her infidelity was my luckiest break). Sold the 7 series post divorce, bought a Peugeot, and banked another 25k from that transaction. Lived in the house it briefly before renting it out to a local family that my Dad has known since the 60's, and that's given me a steady income with no mortgage to cover. Then there's my pension, my commutation (which has remained largely untouched), and my injury on duty insurance payout. Then Mrs D also retired early and got her pension, commutation and critical illness insurance payout as well. Then Mrs D has a part time job, so any luxuries, meals out, weekend brakes etc, come from Mrs D's wages.

I'm careful to make sure that I finish each month with more money in the savings than I started, and to be honest I usually do very nicely in that regard. I can usually bank my rental income and a bit more besides. I resist the temptation to spend it on Holidays in Florida or new German cars - If there's a capital outlay required I don't touch our savings, but set some aside each month until i have it.

Some might argue that it's there to enjoy, and it is. However, while I'm fit and healthy now Mrs D isn't, and there's nothing to say I won't be similarly stricken tomorrow and I'll suddenly need to spend a load. I'd rather die comfortable with a chunk in the bank, than live to be 90 but worrying every minute of that existence where the next meal is coming from. If people want 6 bedroom houses, multiple annual foreign holidays, iPhones, or flash German cars then good luck to them, but I don't want to hear them bleating that they're having to work until they're eleventy eight to pay for it all.

This is a great and inspirational website. In most peoples cases it'll be too late to take heed, but if you're in your twenties then read, digest and take heed. https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> My FA is part of the Openwork group. Best to Google it. I presume they set standards for membership - she's always been correct with her recommendations.
> 
> As WD says you can always live on less money. The advice I can offer is look at the cost of everything and see where savings can be made, you'll be surprised and you'll have the time to do it.
> 
> ...




It is indeed costly to go to work what with bus/car/train fares, clothes food etc all that can be saved. Buying fresh food instead of processed stuff you can save a lot of money. 

I would rather have quality of life with less money than have to continue to work with all the associated stresses and hassles.


----------



## derrick (8 Sep 2018)

They seem to be enjoying them selves


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I would rather have quality of life with less money than have to continue to work with all the associated stresses and hassles.


Me too. Best thing I ever did get out as soon as I could.


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2018)

Bed shopping was a doddle, we found a spanking new in wrapper Hypnos divan base for only £70 checked when we got back and the cheapest one the same on net was £367, I love a bargain.


----------



## GM (8 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Going to work is expensive, one spends money without realising it.




That's true, what I used to spend on petrol each week going to work is now our shopping bill.


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I would rather have quality of life with less money than have to continue to work with all the associated stresses and hassles.


Absolutely! 
Strangely enough, we've found that our quality of life and financial situation have both improved. Win win.


----------



## gavroche (8 Sep 2018)

My pension covers all the bills with a little left over. Mrs G's pension covers our food bill and running her own car. The few days a week I do as Supply Teacher pays for luxuries and tops up savings. I am a lot happier now than when I was working full time.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Sep 2018)

Thanks chums, some interesting perspectives, which are appreciated.

I checked out Openwork, and see they are (multi) tied, so not for me on principle I'm afraid.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2018)

It's SATURDAY.... It's Strictly...........so that's the next 15 or so weeks in the back room for me every Saturday


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> It's SATURDAY.... It's Strictly...........so that's the next 15 or so weeks in the back room for me every Saturday




I never watch that rubbish, or big brother, or you've got not talent or any other reality crap. Commiserations to you.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> It's SATURDAY.... It's Strictly...........so that's the next 15 or so weeks in the back room for me every Saturday


Can’t stand it either. Don’t watch any of these type of programmes.


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Can’t stand it either. Don’t watch any of these type of programmes.


Me neither. I prefer Cash Cowboys and Storage Wars.


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> It's SATURDAY.... It's Strictly...........so that's the next 15 or so weeks in the back room for me every Saturday



That is posh, a television in the back room.


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2018)

Watching it now, it is brilliant.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Watching it now, it is brilliant.




Sad man.


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Sad man.



I was for the last few weeks, but things have improved. It is brilliant viewing, I reckon most of the people watching it deny it.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2018)

Downloaded a fistful of OS benchmarks onto Viewranger.


----------



## GM (8 Sep 2018)

Got to agree with screen man, I think it's brilliant viewing. Watching the proms now, that's good as well.


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> Got to agree with screen man, I think it's brilliant viewing. Watching the proms now, that's good as well.



Proms here as well, although I did nod off for 15 minutes so missed a bit.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2018)

American Pie the Reunion here.


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> American Pie the Reunion here.



Nothing but consistent.


----------



## GM (8 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Proms here as well, although I did nod off for 15 minutes so missed a bit.




There's always iPlayer to catch up the bit you missed


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> There's always iPlayer to catch up the bit you missed



I will be doing just that.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2018)

As usual there is sod all worth watching on the TV.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2018)

It's Sunday. Yeah! It's not raining. Yeah!

Dull, grey and windy 

I'm trying to whip up enthusiasm to get up for the club ride at 8.00 which means I have 36 minutes to get up, eat and get ready.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> It's Sunday. Yeah! It's not raining. Yeah!
> 
> Dull, grey and windy
> 
> I'm trying to whip up enthusiasm to get up for the club ride at 8.00 which means I have 36 minutes to get up, eat and get ready.




Well....get up off your arse..


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2018)

Dog walked, supping a Clooneys. New spokes arrived yesterday, will repair and re true the rear wheel on the Felt.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2018)

Grey wet and windy, I am off for a ride soon and it will surely blow the cobwebs away. I can hear scrambled egg on toast being prepared in the kitchen and life is feeling good again.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2018)

What day is it?


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> What day is it?




Tuesday.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2018)

That was a fast ride, well one way at least.


----------



## derrick (9 Sep 2018)

The girls are on there second leg, i am having a cup of tea, not sure what to do at the moment, maybe a quick spin on the bike.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Tuesday.


Bugger! I've missed me Sunday lunch!


----------



## derrick (9 Sep 2018)

I have been playing with this today, getting the radio and sails set up for it first race. Boys and there toys.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2018)

I have just bought myself 5 pairs of winter ankle socks from Amazon. What an exciting life i lead.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2018)

I started making yachts and selling them from my shed, sails went through the roof.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> I started making yachts and selling them from my shed, sails went through the roof.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2018)

Brought caravan back home from storage this morning. Got to clean it and do a couple of remedials on it tomorrow. We're away on Wednesday to Cornwall for a couple of weeks. Forecast looking good so far.
Of for a walk down to the village for Sunday lunch in a mo.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2018)

Off to the Tower Hotel Lincoln for lunch.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2018)

I've been on my turbo trainer killer


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Well....get up off your arse..



I did!!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Tuesday.



I knew I rode fast today but hadn't realised I'd gone that fast


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2018)

Sunday lunch and a pint of Adnam's Ghost Ship for a tenner. Can't argue with that.






Roast turkey, yorkie, stuffing, roast taters, cauliflower cheese, cabbage, carrots & butternut squash in garlic and rosemary.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2018)

Been tending to my 40 pints of cider wot i have brewing. Another day or two will be ready for bottling.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2018)

Cheese souffle
Roast beef and all the trimmings.
Sticky toffee pudding with Guinness I've cream.
Pint of Smiths.

Seems like my 5 and 2 diet is back to front.


----------



## GM (9 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Sunday lunch and a pint of Adam's Ghost Ship for a tenner. Can't argue with that.
> 
> View attachment 429269
> 
> Roast turkey, yorkie, stuffing, roast taters, cauliflower cheese, cabbage, carrots & butternut squash in garlic and rosemary.




Roast turkey! are you getting ready for christmas?

Had a great ride today with the London ride for food gang, 66 miles, feet up time!


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> What day is it?





screenman said:


> Tuesday.


I'd not believe him. It's Today, as anyone can tell you.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2018)

Hhhmm. Had an email, about a refresher course for MIAS instructors. Don't really need it, but its nice to catch up on the latest thoughts, policy and techniques. Downside is it's £150, probably about all I earn from it In A year as most of my courses now are for Lowland Rescue teams, and I don't charge them as they're charities. Will talk to Mrs D for her thoughts.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2018)

Hello there - what a great night's sleep I've had. Today will be a doing day:

Ironing
Winter cycle clothing online purchase**
Housework
Collect windfalls
Make large amount of crumble
Small jobs on allotment

In other news. Logs collected, cut and stacked last winter burning very well. I had been concerned they weren't drying out.

Izzy Wizzy, let's get busy

** I'm unhappy I can't support any of the LBS's we have on this as none have a range in stock. I understand why but still don't like buying online.


----------



## GM (10 Sep 2018)

Morning all. Just woken up and my lovely wife has brought me a cup of tea up. Busy day today but tea, Sudoku, crossword and breakfast first.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2018)

Good morning. We too have all the logs cut and stacked. Some Mr WD cut down, most it from a farmer that supplies us witn most of our wood for the winter. It is always nice to know that it is all ready.

Wet and windy here, and it looks like that is going to be the weather all week. Yuck.

Shopping for us today.


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2018)

Dog walked, van driver on his mobile phone grassed up to his employer, just brewing a Clooneys.


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2018)

I have a feeling that it's Monday today. Could be wrong.
Caravan fettling and lawn mowing today.
Off to see the 10m tide at Ilfracombe tonight then diving into Spoons.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Off to see the 10m tide at Ilfracombe tonight then diving into Spoons.


Will the tide be *that* high!


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2018)

Will it the weights in a bit. Today is arm day, my favourite. Get those guns pumped.

Just ordered a new T shirt.






I've ordered 3XL for a nice snug fit around the chest and guns.


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Will the tide be *that* high!


It won't be far off!


----------



## numbnuts (10 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> It won't be far off!


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2018)

Im well pumped. Walking around the house with my lats spread, although I don't think the dog is bothered.

Just cancelled my Guardian subscription. Although I swing to the right a bit I'd always enjoyed the quality of Guardian journalism and writing. However, lately they've got hysterical, mainly over something to do with the UK voting to leave something? Anywsy, the childish name calling in their editorial is becoming rampant, and it's unbecoming of a news provider that is supposed to pride itself on the quality of their presentation, so they've lost a customer.


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 429491


Would be a good time to nip down to the pier at Ilfracombe, around low tide, to salvage all the lost fishing tackle.


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2018)

I'm sat in the Barby garden centre with a coffee and toast, rain forecast tomorrow so I'm out pedalling today.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Would be a good time to nip down to the pier at Ilfracombe, around low tide, to salvage all the lost fishing tackle.


That is one hell of a big tide the max we get here in Southampton is 5 M on a spring


----------



## Poacher (10 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Im well pumped. Walking around the house with my lats spread, although I don't think the dog is bothered.
> 
> Just cancelled my Guardian subscription. Although I swing to the right a bit I'd always enjoyed the quality of Guardian journalism and writing. However, lately they've got hysterical, mainly over something to do with the UK voting to leave something? Anywsy, the childish name calling in their editorial is becoming rampant, and it's unbecoming of a news provider that is supposed to pride itself on the quality of their presentation, so they've lost a customer.


You had a subscription?????? Why not follow the example of _civilised _people, spend £10 in Waitrose and get the Grauniad free?


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2018)

Oh blimey, the company I emailed about their driver on his mobile phone, they're going to sack him! 

Drago Sympathy Quotient = 0


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Oh blimey, the company I emailed about their driver on his mobile phone, they're going to sack him!
> 
> Drago Sympathy Quotient = 0


That's what they tell everyone who complains.........


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2018)

I'm just back home, a hard but enjoyable 64 miles. Tis a bit blustery this morning. But I'm showing signs of getting over last weeks upset belly and the pace was a bit better, I was averaging 14 mph before I turned into the breeze and it dropped to 13.8.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked, van driver on his mobile phone grassed up to his employer, just brewing a
> 
> 
> Drago said:
> ...


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2018)

Quiet day today. Mrs Dave seemed to have "caught" the lurgy yesterday. Feeling week & shaky etc. Seems I am coming down with it now. 
So chill out in conservatory.
Macaroni cheese with sausage for tea.
Bum bone still VERY sore after last Fridays incident so cant walk far and definitely cant sit on the bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Quiet day today. Mrs Dave seemed to have "caught" the lurgy yesterday. Feeling week & shaky etc. Seems I am coming down with it now.
> So chill out in conservatory.
> Macaroni cheese with sausage for tea.
> Bum bone still VERY sore after last Fridays incident so cant walk far and definitely cant sit on the bike.




Oh yuck. Hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2018)

I am back from shopping in the great metropolis thst is known as newtown. Tis blustery and bleh here.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Sep 2018)

Contact made with 3 IFAs. Let's see how things develop.


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Quiet day today. Mrs Dave seemed to have "caught" the lurgy yesterday. Feeling week & shaky etc. Seems I am coming down with it now.
> So chill out in conservatory.
> Macaroni cheese with sausage for tea.
> Bum bone still VERY sore after last Fridays incident so cant walk far and definitely cant sit on the bike.


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2018)

Replaced the broken spoke and re trued and tensionedr the rear wheel on the Felt. Now it's all ready for my ride out with PeteXXX tomorrow.


----------



## derrick (10 Sep 2018)

Was playing in the den this morning made myself a hot wire cutter.

View: https://www.facebook.com/derrick.nelmes/videos/10217736606506057/?t=30

Then of on a 24 mile ride with a mate, ending in the pub, another good day.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1832459593


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Oh blimey, the company I emailed about their driver on his mobile phone, they're going to sack him!
> 
> Drago Sympathy Quotient = 0



Thats what they tell everyone who complains..........


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2018)

Very wet and windy. Outdoor plans on hold for today. Hopefully after a brew I can get back to sleep.


----------



## screenman (11 Sep 2018)

Dark and windy out there, bathroom renovation starts today.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2018)

Very calm here, but very very wet. It has been raining all night.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2018)

Moist here and quiet blustery.

I've ducked out of my ride with the illustrious @PeteXXX. Getting damp doesn't worry me, but slithering off and landing on my titanium bits does. I'll do a bit of bike fleet maintenance today instead.

Early night, as I'm away on a first responders course from tomorrow for Lowland Rescue. This kills 2 birds for me, as it not only advances my 1st aid skills for LR purposes, but my 1st aid was about to expire and I would have had to pay to renew it to continue MTB training, so it's a good investment in time all round.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2018)

Well did get back to sleep.  It is though still hissing down and windy in the village - we're quite sheltered so this means it's actually blowing a gale.

Seems a good day for a skip run, list some things on eBay and continue investigating swapping away from BT Internet.

Yesterday our neighbour informed me our gutter in her backyard - kitchen extension on terraced cottage - is blocked. First break in the rain and I'll have to fix that.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2018)

Chest and back day today. I'm away for 3 days from tomorrow, so will be doing a fistful of bodyweight leg work.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2018)

Well I picked that right! Originally I was riding today, but after seeing todays forecast I rode yesterday, this morning its murky and blowing a hoolie, though its not rained yet.


----------



## Paulus (11 Sep 2018)

Morning all, a dull and windy day here in Barnet. I have some domestics to do this morning and then this afternoon I am off to my Union branch meeting. I have joined the retired section so I can still go along and take part in the discussions, but I can't vote. Still, it is an excuse for a beer or three though.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2018)

I've rescheduled with PeteXXX for a ride on Sunday morning, whence we shall ride to church. Several churches in fact, and we will bag their OS benchmarks.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2018)

Exciting news. I have just ordered some bedding from Next. How sad is that? Very i hear you all shout.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Exciting news. I have just ordered some bedding from Next. How sad is that? Very i hear you all shout.



 I'm so excited.........


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I'm so excited.........




Sarky bugger.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2018)

Morning chaps, it has finally stopped raining here. Still quite misty though.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2018)

Good day one and all. A distinctly autumnal feel in the air this morning. Stove is lit and gently bringing downstairs up to temperature. I think the slight scent of warm pine helps as we are burning conifer for the moment.

Short hilly ride planned for 10.00 and then old friends are dropping in for lunch on their way south to home from the Lakes.

Late yesterday afternoon I made German plum cake. First time and it's delicious. I took it out of the oven 15 minutes before heading off to the pub. Got home at 10.00 to discover large slice already removed by Mrs P. I did have a piece as well


----------



## gavroche (12 Sep 2018)

Good morning all. Program for today: haircut ( lower price for OAPs Monday to Friday), take dog for a walk and bike ride. Not necessarily in that order though.


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2018)

Hitching up the caravan in a couple of hours time and heading down the Atlantic Highway to Cornwall. We stay at a lovely little CL site just outside Padstow. It has all the facilities we need - electric hook up, wc, showers and free WiFi - all for £15 a night.
We're there for a week, then move on to a site near Fowey for a week. Definitely feel like a break as we haven't been away for a month.


----------



## screenman (12 Sep 2018)

The bathroom is well under way, maybe a ride later, on second thoughts there will be a quick 60 minute blast later.


----------



## Paulus (12 Sep 2018)

Morning all, once breakfast is finished it will be -- Dog to be walked, downstairs toilet to be painted and then meeting my son for a Burrito lunch and then maybe a pint or two.
It has stopped raining now though.


----------



## GM (12 Sep 2018)

Morning all. Woke up at 5 o/c in a panic, something must have triggered my subconscious as I hadn't paid the Dartford bridge toll that we went over yesterday evening, all settled then back to sleep. Had some cracking window wins on eBay in the last couple of days, smashing prices too!


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2018)

First aiding in Staffordshire. Everyone has gone for a fag, but i don't smerk.


----------



## derrick (12 Sep 2018)

Seem to spend a lot of time waiting for the postman lately.


----------



## gavroche (12 Sep 2018)

Quick update. Haircut done. My wife is taking Molly on the beach after lunch so I will combine the bike ride and the dog in one go ,that is, go for a ride and meet them on the beach as part of it. Sorted!


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2018)

derrick said:


> Seem to spend a lot of time waiting for the postman lately.



The Postman was a crap fillum if ever there was.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2018)

Back from my bimble. Really nice in the sun but a tad cool in the shade..17 miles for me.

I expecting my new bedding today. My postman and other delivery drivers always leave my parcel in a large box that we set up just for post.


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2018)

The Eagle has landed.....






Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## derrick (12 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> The Postman was a crap fillum if ever there was.


Could be worse, i could be waiting for the grim reaper.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed.....
> 
> View attachment 429721
> 
> ...




That campsite looks a bit crowded.


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> That campsite looks a bit crowded.


Just how we like it. Peace and quiet.


----------



## gavroche (12 Sep 2018)

All done. Only ridden 12 miles but after 4 weeks off the bike, easy restart. Dog is fast asleep, knackered after running and swimming in local pond.


----------



## gavroche (12 Sep 2018)

A very tired, gorgeous little dog.


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2018)

Crashed out and having an 'executive power nap' back at the van.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2018)

gavroche said:


> A very tired, gorgeous little dog.
> View attachment 429726




You've broken him.


----------



## gavroche (12 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You've broken him.


Him is a her.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2018)

derrick said:


> Could be worse, i could be waiting for the grim reaper.


You called!!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2018)

gavroche said:


> Him is a her.




Oops. You still broke her.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> You called!!



He called, I didn't ask for him to, I sent him away with a flea in his ear.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Back from my bimble. Really nice in the sun but a tad cool in the shade..17 miles for me.
> 
> I expecting my new bedding today. My postman and other delivery drivers always leave my parcel in a large box that we set up just for post.
> 
> ...



I always enjoy your pics.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I always enjoy your pics.




Thank you for saying so.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I always enjoy your pics.



I do as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> I do as well.




Thanks Dave.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2018)

Carpet cleaning day tomorrow, we're having our lounge carpet cleaned, the rooms 24 foot long, 15 foot wide in the back and 12 foot wide in the front so a big job. I've been clearing the clutter tonight and can't believe the amount of space I've created. I've got the small pieces of furniture to shift tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2018)

Had a nice stroll along Doom Bar beach this evening. Back in time to watch La Vuelta.


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2018)

Currently sleeping an an inflatable mattress in a basement.


----------



## Poacher (12 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Currently sleeping an an inflatable mattress in a basement.


Sleep-posting?


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2018)

That's what I told the Magistrate


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Currently sleeping an an inflatable mattress in a basement.


On purpose?


----------



## screenman (13 Sep 2018)

Sounds quiet out there this morning, off for a swim then playing with a few dents and back to carry on with the bathroom. I love full days.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2018)

Good morning. Another nice day here at the moment.


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Currently sleeping an an inflatable mattress in a basement.


You are Josef Fritzl's test pilot. AICMFP.


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2018)

Up early. A quiet nights sleep in the cellar of Staffs SAR with a few other delgates. Good 4G signal down below for my tablet. I think this place was once Government owned and controlled.


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2018)

Mrs Ds ankle is a lot better now. Managing to walk OK without a stick, but still strapped up. She's alright for a couple of miles on the level at the moment, so we're off for a stroll down the Camel trail this morning. Daresay we'll find a nice little pub somewhere, for lunch.


----------



## Paulus (13 Sep 2018)

A nice sunny morning here. MrsP is off today so we are going to take the dog to Trent Park later for a long walk through the woods and some lunch as the cafe there is very good.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2018)

Small items moved out of the lounge, now ready for the carpet cleaners, I can't believe how much space we've got, you get used to the clutter and forget how big the room is.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2018)

Space!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2018)

My pet hate is clutter. Can't stand it.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> My pet hate is clutter. Can't stand it.



I can't either, but other family members are OK with it
and there's only so much I can do about it. In the past I've almost caused a family rift and a divorce trying to sort it.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> I can't either, but other family members are OK with it
> and there's only so much I can do about it. In the past I've almost caused a family rift and a divorce trying to sort it.




I know how you feel. Mr WD is the same. I get rid of stuff gradually. A bit at a time so that he doesn't notice. It is amazing how much crap i have binned in the last 12 months. Whole cupboards and drawers have been emptied. .

I have even cleared his entire wardrobe out, but i did have to make loud noises about that.


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2018)

Yay! Mrs D walked 3 miles down the Camel Trail today. 8 weeks to the day since she broke her ankle.
In the pub celebrating now.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2018)

I think Dirk was a bit excited. He got carried away there.


----------



## matiz (13 Sep 2018)

First holiday since retiring, gone back to North Wales reliving childhood holidays
spent the morning in sunny criccieth and now spending the afternoon at equally sunny Blackrock ,looking in the estate agents windows is giving us ideas what a difference to Dorset.


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2018)

matiz said:


> First holiday since retiring, gone back to North Wales reliving childhood holidays
> spent the morning in sunny criccieth and now spending the afternoon at equally sunny Blackrock ,looking in the estate agents windows is giving us ideas what a difference to Dorset.
> View attachment 429827


Tempting, ain't it? Nice place in a pleasant area and a good few grand in the bank.
It's nice to have options.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2018)

We were looking at Barmouth, but i am not sure i want to move further west to be honest. If anything i would be more inclined to move East say Oswestry area. Barmouth is quite dead i the winter. There are only about 2000 people that live there full time. A bit like Machynlleth, the area i live in now.


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2018)

I haven't ruled out another move.
Quite fancy the St.Agnes area of Cornwall.


----------



## screenman (13 Sep 2018)

For some odd reason we like Oswestry, but if we were to move over that way and it may happen one day then I think it would be nearer to Shrewsbury.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> For some odd reason we like Oswestry, but if we were to move over that way and it may happen one day then I think it would be nearer to Shrewsbury.




There is more to do over that way, and it is flatter as well. Bigger population but more places to see and thngs to do. Living in the sticks is good, but you can feel a bit isolated, and there are not a lot of things to do. Winter is the worst time of course. There is nothing in Machynlleth.


----------



## matiz (13 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We were looking at Barmouth, but i am not sure i want to move further west to be honest. If anything i would be more inclined to move East say Oswestry area. Barmouth is quite dead i the winter. There are only about 2000 people that live there full time. A bit like Machynlleth, the area i live in now.




I like mid Wales we spent a lot of time working at Plas Pantiedal chalet park near Aberdovey and like Tywyn its a bit to quiet ,Barmouth is the go to place for midlanders on a sunny bank holiday ive'spent many days there, but overall I prefer the north


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2018)

matiz said:


> I like mid Wales we spent a lot of time working at Plas Pantiedal chalet park near Aberdovey and like Tywyn its a bit to quiet ,Barmouth is the go to place for midlanders on a sunny bank holiday ive'spent many days there, but overall I prefer the north




Barmouth is a second home for brummies.


----------



## screenman (13 Sep 2018)

I should have added, we like Barmouth but for sure would not want to live there.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> I should have added, we like Barmouth but for sure would not want to live there.




I'm with you on that one.


----------



## pawl (13 Sep 2018)

matiz said:


> First holiday since retiring, gone back to North Wales reliving childhood holidays
> spent the morning in sunny criccieth and now spending the afternoon at equally sunny Blackrock ,looking in the estate agents windows is giving us ideas what a difference to Dorset.
> View attachment 429827






Is cadwaledrs ice cream shop still in crccieth? One of the best ice creams I’ve ever tasted.


----------



## matiz (13 Sep 2018)

pawl said:


> Is cadwaledrs ice cream shop still in crccieth? One of the best ice creams I’ve ever tasted.



I didn't see cadwaledru, but there was a guy driving a little 3 wheel tuk tuk selling ices down by the seafront


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2018)

pawl said:


> Is cadwaledrs ice cream shop still in crccieth? One of the best ice creams I’ve ever tasted.


 The Iris, Castle Street, Criccieth LL52 0DP
01766 523665
Open 09:30 - 20:00


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2018)

Carpet cleaners did a good job, carpet looks a lot fresher. I also got a ride in this afternoon, a little 45 miler out to Middleton Hall and back, it was a bit breezy and cool but it stayed dry. A good ride made more entertaining by crossing the city in the rush hour on the way back, for a while it felt just like I was commuting again.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2018)

I did sod all today to be honest. An i must admit that i fell asleep after having my dinner.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2018)

Well I'm very sad. 

Scratched my best bike yesterday. I've spent a lot of time in the kitchen with my bike and my wife's clear nail varnish.........it's getting better but I'll always know.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm very sad.
> 
> Scratched my best bike yesterday. I've spent a lot of time in the kitchen with my bike and my wife's clear nail varnish.........it's getting better but I'll always know.




Do you have some kind of fettish? A bike? Nail varnish? What next for heavens sake. Where is Drago when you want him....


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Where is Drago when you want him....


Exactly - where has he gone and why?


----------



## screenman (13 Sep 2018)

I weed and fed the lawn yesterday, despite asking the wife not to cut the lawn before it had properly been rained on a few times, yep you guessed.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2018)

All that fertiliser hoovered up


----------



## screenman (13 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> All that fertiliser hoovered up



That is just what I thought.


----------



## GM (13 Sep 2018)

Spent the day up in Suffolk for a funeral, come back to find our co-leader has gone AWOL. Double whammy!


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm very sad.
> 
> Scratched my best bike yesterday. I've spent a lot of time in the kitchen with my bike and my wife's clear nail varnish.........it's getting better but I'll always know.



Try a little T Cut


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Try a little T Cut


Obviously I know how to use T cut on a car but would I do here Dave? The same?

Fortunately the scratches haven't gone deeply down to the base coat, there is just a little white showing through. The scratches are visible and can be felt when I run my finger over. As the bike is grey with a very shiny surface if I can fill and smooth them I think the problem will be solved.

Cervelo are sending the paint codes in case I need them.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2018)

Good Morning  sun and showers.

Friday Fry Up run out today then have to come home via a friend's house to collect my car. Good night last night  - over the limit, not inebriated I hasn't to add.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2018)

Morning chaps. Hissing down here and quite windy (not me) i might add.


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Obviously I know how to use T cut on a car but would I do here Dave? The same?
> 
> Fortunately the scratches haven't gone deeply down to the base coat, there is just a little white showing through. The scratches are visible and can be felt when I run my finger over. As the bike is grey with a very shiny surface if I can fill and smooth them I think the problem will be solved.
> 
> Cervelo are sending the paint codes in case I need them.



I would say the same, just be careful how you do it, from your description they sound like they're a bit deep for T cut, the other thing that might help is WD40.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2018)

On a car I would consider two of them too deep for T cut on a car the other three are much more superficial. This all sounds like it's a wreck, far from it I'm terribly anal about how my bike looks. These are one the side of the top tube. 

Think I'll end up building up layers of nail varnish and then sand down. I guess WD-40 is mildly abrasive?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Sep 2018)

I'm 

 
hiding just in case I suddenly disappear......


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2018)

Up early and enjoyed a nice cup of coffee while finishing a novel by J B Turner (its about American politics......very scary).
No rain yet but sky looks full.
Day is planned out as......
1. Fruit for breakfast
2. Trip to the chemist as Mrs Dave had
a nasty accident last night (hot water
bottle on her back decided to burst)
3. Light lunch then Mrs Dave is dragging
me to the pictures.
4. A couple of beers and tea will be 
Chili and rice with garlic bread.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Up early and enjoyed a nice cup of coffee while finishing a novel by J B Turner (its about American politics......very scary).
> No rain yet but sky looks full.
> Day is planned out as......
> 1. Fruit for breakfast
> ...




I hope Mrs Dave is feeling better.


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> On a car I would consider two of them too deep for T cut on a car the other three are much more superficial. This all sounds like it's a wreck, far from it I'm terribly anal about how my bike looks. These are one the side of the top tube.
> 
> Think I'll end up building up layers of nail varnish and then sand down. I guess WD-40 is mildly abrasive?



I'm not sure how WD-40 works to be sure, I think it just acts to clean up the area, I came across it in a car care article and tried it on my car, a white Suzuki Swift, after someone clattered the rear corner whilst it was parked and badly scraped it, it came up quite well and I was able to get most of the other marks and scratches out with T Cut just leaving one scratch that was too deep.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope Mrs Dave is feeling better.


Thanks......it is a large burn area but strangely not too painful. A large watery blister in the middle that I know we must not pop. See what the chemist suggests.......they are normally very knowlegable.
It was only about 12 months ago she poured boiling water on her hand.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm not sure how WD-40 works to be sure, I think it just acts to clean up the area, I came across it in a car care article and tried it on my car, a white Suzuki Swift, after someone clattered the rear corner whilst it was parked and badly scraped it, it came up quite well and I was able to get most of the other marks and scratches out with T Cut just leaving one scratch that was too deep.




I think WD40 acts like a de-greaser, water repellent, cleaner. And it stops squeaks as well.


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2018)

Off for a stroll around Boscastle this morning, then fish & chips for lunch at the Bettel & Chisel Inn in Delabole.
Doggie walk along Daymer beach afterwards to work off the lunch, then back to the caravan to catch up on La Vuelta.
It's tough at the top!


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think WD40 acts like a de-greaser, water repellent, cleaner. And it stops squeaks as well.



When I used it on the damage on the car it took the surface marks off and left the deeper scratches.


----------



## Paulus (14 Sep 2018)

Morning all, smoked bacon and garlic and herb cheese bagels being eaten for breakfast this morning, washed down with a mug of tea. Then out with the dog for a few hours combined with a bit of shopping to pick up some diy bits, and then may a pint or three at lunchtime. Busy busy busy.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Off for a stroll around Boscastle this morning, then fish & chips for lunch at the Bettel & Chisel Inn in Delabole.
> Doggie walk along Daymer beach afterwards to work off the lunch, then back to the caravan to catch up on La Vuelta.
> It's tough at the top!


Watch for the Beast of Boscastle!!


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Watch for the Beast of Boscastle!!


I think I met her last time I was there.......


----------



## screenman (14 Sep 2018)

Broke 4 personal records in the pool this mornng, fastest 200mtr, fastest 400, fastest 1500 and 2.0k Not bad seeing as I am getting older. Mind you at an average of 2minutes 4 seconds per 100 mtr I am not going to the Olympics.

I wonder if he has had his Clooney juice this morning and has lemmie been out for a walk.


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2018)

Proper Cornish!


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Proper Cornish!
> 
> View attachment 429957


Stout should never be served in a glass with a handle!

Does Little Andy know you've got his pint?


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Stout should never be served in a glass with a handle!


It's for a girlie.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2018)

It's Friday night. Larry lamb is on tonight.


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2018)

We're in the pub


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> We're in the pub
> 
> View attachment 430047


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> We're in the pub
> 
> View attachment 430047




I hope you arn't going to try to convince me that you accidentally fell into the pub like the other reprebates that hang around on this thread.


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope you arn't going to try to convince me that you accidentally fell into the pub like the other reprebates that hang around on this thread.


----------



## screenman (14 Sep 2018)

My far better half seems to have mastered the art of making the perfect V&V.


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> My far better half seems to have mastered the art of making the perfect V&V.


V&V?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> V&V?




Vodka with a splash of vodka of course.


----------



## matiz (14 Sep 2018)

pawl said:


> Is cadwaledrs ice cream shop still in crccieth? One of the best ice creams I’ve ever tasted.




I passed this place in Portmadog today it's only down the road from Criccieth so probably the same people


----------



## screenman (14 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Vodka with a splash of vodka of course.



You are bang on correct.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> V&V?



My wife does an excellent G&T - 50ml gin and 150ml tonic. Makes Friday night go with a swing.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2018)

Good morning chaps. . I hope everyone was suitably sozzled last night with your drinks of choice.


----------



## GM (15 Sep 2018)

Morning all. Sorry but I've let the side down on the Friday drinking, I didn't have any beer just a big glass of water.
Today there's a Canine Capers dog show in our local park, so we'll probably end up taking the mut there and let him have a good sniff with the other dogs


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. Sorry but I've let the side down on the Friday drinking, I didn't have any beer just a big glass of water.
> Today there's a Canine Capers dog show in our local park, so we'll probably end up taking the mut there and let him have a good sniff with the other dogs




What a goody two shoes. . To be honest GM, i don't drink at all. I am a boring old woman.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. Sorry but I've let the side down on the Friday drinking, I didn't have any beer just a big glass of water.


I don't even like the smell of alcohol let alone the taste so I let the side down too.


----------



## GM (15 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What a goody two shoes. . To be honest GM, i don't drink at all. I am a boring old woman.




We normally go through a couple of bottles of wine, several Belgium beers and numerous G & T's in a week.
Quite moderate drinkers really


----------



## matiz (15 Sep 2018)

Last had a pint in 1988 I don't miss it at all really especially the price.


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2018)

Couple of pints a day for me, and a bottle or two of wine between us, most weeks.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Sep 2018)

Good morning all
This week I am officially a grockle  as I am in Cornwall.
I am staying just outside Launceston only a few hundred yards from the river Tamar and the border with Devon.
Thinking of going over to Bude today with the wife and the dogs and having a wander along one of the coastal paths.
Supposed to be some dog friendly pubs on the way so it will be rude not to stop.


----------



## pawl (15 Sep 2018)

matiz said:


> I passed this place in Portmadog today it's only down the road from Criccieth so probably the same people
> 
> View attachment 430055






Found out there’s also one at Trentham Gardens in Stoke On Trent


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good morning all
> This week I am officially a grockle  as I am in Cornwall.
> I am staying just outside Launceston only a few hundred yards from the river Tamar and the border with Devon.
> Thinking of going over to Bude today with the wife and the dogs and having a wander along one of the coastal paths.
> Supposed to be some dog friendly pubs on the way so it will be rude not to stop.


If you are in Cornwall you are an Emmet. 
Grockles are exclusively in Devon. 
I'm currently about 4 miles from Polzeath in Cornwall.


----------



## matiz (15 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> If you are in Cornwall you are an Emmet.
> Grockles are exclusively in Devon.
> I'm currently about 4 miles from Polzeath in Cornwall.



We have them in Dorset as well


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2018)

matiz said:


> Last had a pint in 1988 I don't miss it at all really especially the price.


I'm teetotal too since 1980


----------



## screenman (15 Sep 2018)

I am up, off to Wickes for some 10mms stop ends.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> I am up, off to Wickes for some 10mms stop ends.


You really know how to live dont you .
Quiet day for me as the footy kicks off at 12.30 so its a couple of pints, some fresh crusty bread and a mix of cheese and ham to go with it.


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2018)

Walking the Camel Trail this morning, bit of shopping in Wadebridge then lunch in a nice country pub. Catch up with the F1 qualifying later.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning chaps. . I hope everyone was suitably sozzled last night with your drinks of choice.



I have to confess we have six bottles of gin in our house.   We are NOT alcoholics and only drink one G&T a week! Bottle of Gordons, bottle of Aldi cheapo, three bottles Tanqueray Sevilla flavoured with seville oranges (it's delicious and £20 in Asda on a special, up to £37 elsewhere), bottle of Le Gin (birthday present July 2017, French and amazing), bottle of Tanqueray Lime (mistakenly picked up by me).

Oooops that's seven........

Anyway it's hissing down. Doubt I'll be riding this weekend. Tasks for today are to find a new pair of winter bib longs. Very disappointed to find the ones I collected from Ribble are perfect in every way except for a thick seam right round the knee. Even I could design better. Then it's off to watch the mighty Rovers play Villa followed by dinner with friends who are going to help us plan our February 2019 Vietnam/Cambodia trip.

Quite a good day.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2018)

The weather is rather pathetic here today. I may well end up making a cake.


----------



## GM (15 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I have to confess we have six bottles of gin in our house.   We are NOT alcoholics and only drink one G&T a week! Bottle of Gordons, bottle of Aldi cheapo, three bottles Tanqueray Sevilla flavoured with seville oranges (it's delicious and £20 in Asda on a special, up to £37 elsewhere), bottle of Le Gin (birthday present July 2017, French and amazing), bottle of Tanqueray Lime (mistakenly picked up by me).
> 
> Oooops that's seven........
> 
> ...




We seem to have a lot in common on the Gin front, sounds like I was reading the contents of our drinks cupboard 

The Vietnam/Cambodia trip is one on my bucket list. Our daughter went there last year, she included Thailand and Myanmar as well. Looks amazing.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning chaps. . I hope everyone was suitably sozzled last night with your drinks of choice.



Unfortunately I was driving so only one for me.


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather is rather pathetic here today. I may well end up making a cake.


Gorgeous morning here. Still shorts, T shirt and sandals weather.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Gorgeous morning here. Still shorts, T shirt and sandals weather.
> 
> View attachment 430095




You can go off some people you know.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> We seem to have a lot in common on the Gin front, sounds like I was reading the contents of our drinks cupboard
> 
> The Vietnam/Cambodia trip is one on my bucket list. Our daughter went there last year, she included Thailand and Myanmar as well. Looks amazing.


We sometimes enjoy a pre dinner g&t. While on holiday a lady we met was extollng the virtues of pink gin......that was what she drank lots of......every day!!!
So once back home we bought a bottle but neither of us enjoyed it. It put us off trying other types.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Sep 2018)

Blimey as I am only a few yards from the border with Devon I can see myself grolicking and emmeting all week.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Blimey as I am only a few yards from the border with Devon I can see myself grolicking and emmeting all week.





Well. I have never heard it called that before.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Blimey as I am only a few yards from the border with Devon I can see myself grolicking and emmeting all week.


You will have to post a video (if its not too rude).


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2018)

Turned out nice again 24c here in the sunny south


----------



## matiz (15 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Turned out nice again 24c here in the sunny south



Try and keep it going I'm heading back south tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2018)

Oops! I fell into the Cornish Arms in Pendoggett.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Turned out nice again 24c here in the sunny south


Not fair................about 13 degrees here and dull. I've been frozen all morning.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Oops! I fell into the Cornish Arms in Pendoggett.
> 
> View attachment 430110


What I recall of Cornish beer.....flat/no head.
But I do love Cornwall


----------



## GM (15 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Turned out nice again 24c here in the sunny south




....Yeah, it looks like we're in for a hot few days next week. The summer duvet can stay on a bit longer!


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> ....Yeah, it looks like we're in for a hot few days next week. The summer duvet can stay on a bit longer!



Yes, I might have to take the winter blanket off the bed next week.


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2018)

its a bit chilly at wigan pier today, chilly and damp


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2018)

Wet here but surprisingly warm.

I have found a throw that is heated just like an electric blanket. I. Want. One.


----------



## Paulus (15 Sep 2018)

A nice day here, still quite warm. I have just bought myself an autumn cycling top. Long sleeved for the cooler days to come. A clearance item, should be rrp £44.99, got it for £19.70 inc postage.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> A nice day here, still quite warm. I have just bought myself an autumn cycling top. Long sleeved for the cooler days to come. A clearance item, should be rrp £44.99, got it for £19.70 inc postage.
> View attachment 430131




Looks like a bargain.


----------



## screenman (15 Sep 2018)

Love a bargain, often though I am a day late to get them.


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> A nice day here, still quite warm. I have just bought myself an autumn cycling top. Long sleeved for the cooler days to come. A clearance item, should be rrp £44.99, got it for £19.70 inc postage.
> View attachment 430131


Where from?


----------



## Paulus (15 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Where from?


https://www.altura.co.uk/products/d...MIgM-Dp6S93QIV1-J3Ch0Z5AFnEAQYAiABEgIEYPD_BwE


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> https://www.altura.co.uk/products/d...MIgM-Dp6S93QIV1-J3Ch0Z5AFnEAQYAiABEgIEYPD_BwE


Ta.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2018)

I have an altura outer jacket. Looks really nice and i got around £50 off of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> https://www.altura.co.uk/products/d...MIgM-Dp6S93QIV1-J3Ch0Z5AFnEAQYAiABEgIEYPD_BwE


Nice. Tempting but I will resist. I really don’t need another. I can definitely recommend them for anyone thinking about it.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2018)

Good Morning. Windy and dry though the Beeb are still suggesting a 60-90% chance of rain.

The sort of weather that sorts cyclists in to two groups - sensible or daft, stay home or rule #5.

Currently trying to decide which group I'll be in today... ..


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2018)

Ikea today.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2018)

Good morning folks. 

I am in the group that has brains and will stay at home.

And i have only been into an Ikea store once in my life and that was just after they were first opened. I wasn't impressed then and i have never set foot in another one.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (16 Sep 2018)

Morning All
Had a nice day yesterday.
Started off in Bude where they had a quadrathlon going on and then on to boscastle early afternoon.
I really liked Bude,boscastle is ok nothing there really except grockles.Finished the day off at port Isaac,ok since doc Martin it has become more popular but it still has a lovely charm about it.
Turns out I am actually in Devon and it is Cornwall which is a few hundred yards down the road.


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning All
> Had a nice day yesterday.
> Started off in Bude where they had a quadrathlon going on and then on to boscastle early afternoon.
> I really liked Bude,boscastle is ok nothing there really except grockles.Finished the day off at port Isaac,ok since doc Martin it has become more popular but it still has a lovely charm about it.
> Turns out I am actually in Devon and it is Cornwall which is a few hundred yards down the road.


Ships that pass in the night!
I bet you drove passed the pub In Pendoggett when I was having lunch.
You should have dropped in......I'd have bought you a pint.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (16 Sep 2018)

I think I might have driven through Pendoggett ?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2018)

It is hissing down now, so that is my Sunday sorted.


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I think I might have driven through Pendoggett ?


Almost certainly if you were coming from Boscastle to Port Isaac. We were in the Cornish Arms - you'd have driven past and then taken the next road on the right.


----------



## matiz (16 Sep 2018)

Morning, had a very enjoyable week in North Wales left yesterday to head for Wolves to see 93yr old Ma inlaw stayed overnight and just getting ready to head back south hope they have saved us some sunshine it's dull and overcast here.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2018)

The gangs all here


----------



## numbnuts (16 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is hissing down now, so that is my Sunday sorted.


How many times do you get rain in a year ?
Oh here an easier one how many fine days do you get.....?


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Currently trying to decide which group I'll be in today... ..



Hmmmm......7.45 decided to go solo on a local hilly training circuit which is always within 6 miles of home.

8.00 hissing down. #5 not applied. Forecast is better this afternoon........

Meanwhile cracking on with the minutiae of life


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> How many times do you get rain in a year ?
> Oh here an easier one how many fine days do you get.....?




. We had a great summer, but when it starts to rain, it doesn't seem to stop for days. It will probably stop raining in April 2019.


----------



## GM (16 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Ikea today.




Nooooooo!

About 15 years ago my New Years resolution was never to go in Ikea again. Some of the stuff is not bad, it's just the place. I needed a couple of Dimpa bags for the Bromptons once, so I asked the boy to get them for me next time he went there, for some mad reason he likes going there.


----------



## gavroche (16 Sep 2018)

Have been off from work since July17th. Had a phone call on Friday asking me to do 3 days in local school. How can I say no? Retirement is great but a bit of work also helps the finances and gets you out.


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2018)

IKEA breakfast has been eaten.


----------



## Paulus (16 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> . We had a great summer, but when it starts to rain, it doesn't seem to stop for days. It will probably stop raining in April 2019.


I went to Wales two years ago. It started raining as I crossed the Severn Bridge, and it didn't stop until 7 days later when i crossed the Severn Bridge back into England, when almost immediately the sun came out. Strange that.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Sep 2018)

just come out and now we have 26c I think I'll go for a ride


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2018)

Not in stock.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Not in stock.


No breakfasts in stock!!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2018)

I had to take my son into town. I am glad i have new tyres on my car. Lots of standing water on the roads.


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> No breakfasts in stock!!



Not any more, I ate it.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2018)

#5?? Stupid rule. Still hissing down. Task list:

Shopping in freezer
Snooze on bed before Mrs P returns
Lunch - scrambled eggs
Harvest chilli's - have 100s
Web research for bib longs
Tea and biscuits
Vietnam flights
Dinner
Bodyguard
Would anyone like to explain the mysteries of the modern light bulb? I found a young person in B&Q but I'm still confused


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2018)

Nice walk around Trevose Head this morning followed by an excellent Sunday lunch at the Ring o' Bells in St.Issey. Back in time to watch the F1.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Not any more, I ate it.


Flat-Packed breakfast.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2018)

Sunday Dinner, and very tasty it was


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2018)

Ok chaps. I see Drago is sort of back. He has changed his avatar. I knew he couldn't stay away for long. Come out Mr @Drago .


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok chaps. I see Drago is sort of back. He has changed his avatar. I knew he couldn't stay away for long. Come out Mr @Drago .


Oh no! It looks like he's got religion!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Oh no! It looks like he's got religion!


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2018)

I reckon he's been abducted by some obscure cult and been brainwashed. He's probably out knocking on doors at this very moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> I reckon he's been abducted by some obscure cult and and brainwashed. He's probably out knocking on doors at this very moment.




What a scary thought.


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2018)

It is dark and it has been raining, not a nice start to the weeks weather, buy we get what we are given. Off for a swim soon and a session on the turbo planned for later today, that is after the new 32inch tv is set up in front of it. Keep smiling as it makes the world a nicer place.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2018)

Good morning. A very damp and misty morning here, although it isn't cold. Weather warnings for today and tomorrow morning for high winds. No idea what i am going to do today.


----------



## roadrash (17 Sep 2018)

foggy on wigan pier this morning , cold too


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2018)

Off to wander around Padstein this morning. Coffee on the harbour and a bit of shopping. Doggie walk along the Camel Trail, then a spot of luncheon somewhere suitable.


----------



## GM (17 Sep 2018)

^ 
I see what you did there!

Morning all. A bit of a grey start, but warming up later. Might get a ride in later if I can drag myself away from the garden project.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> ^
> I see what you did there!
> 
> Morning all. A bit of a grey start, but warming up later. Might get a ride in later if I can drag myself away from the garden project.




Are you suggesting GM that he is going to stumble into yet another pub?


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok chaps. I see Drago is sort of back. He has changed his avatar. I knew he couldn't stay away for long. Come out Mr @Drago .


I'm not falling for that he is a CIA or worse still a KGB spy


----------



## GM (17 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you suggesting GM that he is going to stumble into yet another pub?





I thinking more of a posh fish & chip shop!


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you suggesting GM that he is going to stumble into yet another pub?



Or that Padstein is not suitable for lunch.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> I thinking more of a posh fish & chip shop!


Overpriced and overrated.
Our local chippie is better and half the price.


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2018)

Morning all, a bit late to the fold today. The locksmith has been and changed our back door lock, I am now playing with the kittens, all three of them are staying, we must be bonkers. I am off on a quick ride later for 10 miles or so just to keep the legs moving. MrsP and myself are off to the daughters new house to do a bit of demolition this afternoon on the old kitchen to get ready for her new kitchen to be put in.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2018)

Hello folks. I am back from a 14 mile bimble. There are some very dark clouds here, luckily the rain held off. Just a couple of pics for you today.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Hello folks. I am back from a 14 mile bimble. There are some very dark clouds here, luckily the rain held off. Just a couple of pics for you today.
> 
> View attachment 430401
> View attachment 430403
> View attachment 430404


Did you get the benchmark on that bridge?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Did you get the benchmark on that bridge?




I have no idea what that is.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea what that is.


It should look like this,


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> It should look like this,
> View attachment 430412




I havn't looked for anything like that.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2018)

I've found somewhere suitable for lunch.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2018)

I've just done one hour on the turbo trainer now I feel epic .......sweaty


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2018)

Not just a liquid one!


----------



## matiz (17 Sep 2018)

First day back off hols and have been ordered to Dorchester Tesco with the covered wagon to restock the fridge and cupboards, not happy cos it's a glorious day for a few leisurely miles along the seafront,oh well maybe tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2018)

I'm in Granny smiths in cosby with a coffee and a tea cake, its finally stopped raining so I grabbed my gear and headed out.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2018)

Getting a bit blowy here, so I've taken the sun canopy down and I'm ready to batten down the hatches ready for the tail end of Hurricane Helene, which is supposed to hit up tonight.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Getting a bit blowy here, so I've taken the sun canopy down and I'm ready to batten down the hatches ready for the tail end of Hurricane Helene, which is supposed to hit up tonight.


Take care
My sister and husband were going over to the channel islands tomorrow, but the ferry has been cancelled due to high waves.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2018)

Good Afternoon.........I did get up this morning.

Spent an enjoyable morning visiting bike shops with a friend. Spending other people's money is always fun 

Time to prepare tea and then clean out the car


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2018)

I've just got back, 55 slow hard miles, its blowing a hooli out there and gave me a serious workout.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2018)

9.30 tomorrow I'm due in Ribchester to do hill repeats on Jeffrey Hill (1148 feet)


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> 9.30 tomorrow I'm due in Ribchester to do hill repeats on Jeffrey Hill (1148 feet)
> 
> View attachment 430488



Your weather forecast looks like ours for Thursday, the only other day this week I can ride.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> 9.30 tomorrow I'm due in Ribchester to do hill repeats on Jeffrey Hill (1148 feet)
> 
> View attachment 430488


Meanwhile
*LOOKING AHEAD *
Tropical Rainstorm will affect the area late Monday night to Tuesday morning


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2018)

I think most of us are going to have crap weather this week.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think most of us are going to have crap weather this week.



We've already had crap weather here, it rained most of the morning and was very blowy most of the afternoon, it settled down as I got back from my ride.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think most of us are going to have crap weather this week.


At the moment it's strangely warm here with strong winds.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> At the moment it's strangely warm here with strong winds.




Same here. Really warm, with gusts.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here. Really warm, with gusts.


Move away from the fire.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2018)

Looks like we're in for a wild and woolly night. All hatched battenened down. The caravan is facing South.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Looks like we're in for a wild and woolly night. All hatched battenened down. The caravan is facing South.
> 
> View attachment 430534


_
*LOOKING AHEAD* 
Tropical Rainstorm Helene will affect the area Monday night
&
Yellow Warning for Wind in effect until Tuesday, 6:00 PM BST._


----------



## screenman (18 Sep 2018)

It is windy and warm here, somehow it went from 3.48am to 4.58am in a nano second, how does that happen. Another day of swim, dents and making sawdust later.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2018)

Good Morning to you all.

It's blowing a hoolie here. The Beeb tell me it's 21mph, I don't believe them. Just waiting to see who blinks first, me or the friend I meeting in Ribchester for our training run!


----------



## GM (18 Sep 2018)

^
Think positive Paul, that's one mighty tail wind 

Morning all. Very windy here too, wifey had to get up during the night to close the windows, it was either my snoring or the wind that was making them rattle


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2018)

Good morning, warm and breezy in Coventry this morning, I've got a line full of sheets out, first yoga class of the new term in this morning. Down the hospital with my Good Lady this afternoon, we finally got the two apointments we had been waiting for, one today and one first of next month.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2018)

Good morning. A wild and woolly night here with heavy rain and blowing a hoolie as well. Not nice here at all. A slobbing day then. I am not going out in this weather. Bleh


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2018)

Wind has eased considerably now. The site is quite sheltered but it was still a bit 'rock & roll' last night - glad we weren't on the site just up the road at Crackington Haven, that we use occasionally. That one really is exposed.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> ^
> Think positive Paul, that's one mighty tail wind
> 
> Morning all. Very windy here too, wifey had to get up during the night to close the windows, it was either my snoring or the wind that was making them rattle



It definitely would be. We are using a 5 mile climb as training for the Mallorca 312 next year. The wind would be on our backs all the way up. We then have a 6 mile circular descent which brings us back to the bottom again.

Now hissing down and my buddy blinked at 8.00. We're hoping the forecast for this PM is accurate and we can go then.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2018)

Off out for breakfast in a mo. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-45458612


----------



## Paulus (18 Sep 2018)

The nice man from DPD is going to deliver my new cycling top today 12.30-13.30. Not bad seeing as I only ordered it on saturday.


----------



## Paulus (18 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Ta.


Did you order one of the cycling tops?


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2018)

Nice bap at Nice Baps - followed by doggie beach walk at Mawgan Porth.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 430586
> View attachment 430587
> View attachment 430588
> View attachment 430589
> ...



Tea! No beer! that's a shock.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Tea! No beer! that's a shock.




He must be ill.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> He must be ill.


Nah!


----------



## wait4me (18 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> The nice man from DPD is going to deliver my new cycling top today 12.30-13.30. Not bad seeing as I only ordered it on saturday.




I hope your bargain top arrived OK.
I had the problems ordering one of these below from Freestyle-extreme via ebay. After the delivery date passed I contacted them to be told they had just 1 left in my size and it had gone to another buyer. Hey Ho refunded OK so found another seller on ebay again and ordered from them. Yet again nothing here after delivery date. After asking where it was by email got a message to confirm the order had been cancelled as per my request. I had made no such request and this was 2 days after the expected arrival date. Obviously from this it had never been dispatched. Refund OK again. Mrs W has now banned me from ebay and given strict instructions that it will be from Cycle Shop. Can't use LBS as there isn't one for clothing. Next Norwich home game its Evans here I come.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2018)

Nearly done, I'm down the hospital with my Good Lady have been since two, this place is no good for my stress levels.


----------



## Paulus (18 Sep 2018)

wait4me said:


> I hope your bargain top arrived OK.



All arrived on time, and fits a treat. I ordered the XL as Altura stuff can come up a bit on the small side.

Just cooking a fish pie, with home grown runner beans and carrots for tea tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2018)

Well my buddy didn't turn out. I got a PB....


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2018)

Blimey. It has suddenly gone really dark.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2018)

We got out the hospital around five, I dropped off my stepdaughter then headed home crossing Coventry in the rush hour, at least the road I used wasn't the race track it usually is, too many cars, slowed them down nicely. I'm not sure what we achieved but my Good Lady's medication got reviewed and changed slightly, what that will achieve we will see.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Blimey. It has suddenly gone really dark.



Did you buy light bulbs?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Did you buy light bulbs?




Hell no. I am a cheapskate. I am trying to save money.


----------



## Paulus (18 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Hell no. I am a cheapskate. I am trying to save money.


Still on candles and oil lamps??


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> Still on candles and oil lamps??




Of course. It's a tad smokey though i must say.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2018)

Paid £6 for one LED bulb in B&Q this week  This is something else I need to research.


----------



## roadrash (18 Sep 2018)

in @welsh dragon house if it gets cold she huddles round a candle, if it gets really cold she may even think about lighting it


----------



## Paulus (18 Sep 2018)

They are a tad expensive but they use next to no power and last a long time.


PaulSB said:


> Paid £6 for one LED bulb in B&Q this week  This is something else I need to research.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> in @welsh dragon house if it gets cold she huddles round a candle, if it gets really cold she may even think about lighting it




. Steady on. I'm not made of money you know.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Paid £6 for one LED bulb in B&Q this week  This is something else I need to research.




£6 for one bulb? You were robbed.


----------



## roadrash (18 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> . Steady on. I'm not made of money you know.


https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...sXdAhWIDMAKHdUTBnYQMwhlKCUwJQ&iact=mrc&uact=8

I can imagine you saying that stuttering like arkwright….



..

.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> I can imagine you saying that stuttering like arkwright….
> View attachment 430664
> 
> 
> ...




Phew. That's ok. At least i don't look like him. Well not since i shaved my moustache off that is.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> £6 for one bulb? You were robbed.



Quite possibly. The nice young man did explain it would last a VERY long time........sadly I bought cool white and apparently we use warm white in our house........I still have the receipt.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> They are a tad expensive but they use next to no power and last a long time.


And can blow the first time you turn them on.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> And can blow the first time you turn them on.



Oh


----------



## screenman (19 Sep 2018)

Been out in the garage playing with some dents this morning, off to Peterborough Cathedral today to see the space capsule and no doubt take some lunch in one of the fantastic eastern European eateries.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2018)

Good morning chaps. Calm here at the moment. I wonder what today will bring. Ooooh. A few blustery winds i can hear.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2018)

Mornin' me hearties, soon be up preparing vittals 'n grog. Hahaarrr!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Mornin' me hearties, soon be up preparing vittals 'n grog. Hahaarrr!




Oh dear. Dirk is in a good mood.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh dear. Dirk is in a good mood.


'Tis a fine mornin' to be cruisin' the Spanish maine me dear. Hahaaarrr!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> 'Tis a fine mornin' to be cruisin' the Spanish maine me dear. Hahaaarrr!




I think you have lost the plot.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you have lost the plot.


Ye scurvy dog! Hahaaarrrr!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2018)

Hello.......... it's not obligatory to ride a bike but we've got a plan to race the wind!!! 32 miles, 2500 feet. Home for 11.15 - 48mph wind and rain forecast for 11.00am

#5 - you are a bad ass


----------



## GM (19 Sep 2018)

Morning all. I think Dirk has had fish fingers for breakfast, he's sounding like Captain Birdseye 

Talking of LED bulbs. I had to replace a bulb in our shower room last week, lasted 18 years so I can't complain.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. I think Dirk has had fish fingers for breakfast, he's sounding like Captain Birdseye


Watch yer bunghole ye mangey dog, don't ye know 'tis a holy day? Hahaaarrrr!


----------



## screenman (19 Sep 2018)

I know what he is up to, can he keep it up all day though.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> I know what he is up to, can he keep it up all day though.


Haven't 'e got a Corsair to see to dreckly?*


*See what I did there?


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. I think Dirk has had fish fingers for breakfast, he's sounding like Captain Birdseye
> 
> Talking of LED bulbs. I had to replace a bulb in our shower room last week, lasted 18 years so I can't complain.



I used to get called Captain Birdseye by one of my workmates at one job I did


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> I used to get called Captain Birdseye by one of my workmates at one job I did


Does 'e look like the aformentioned Cap'n or was it because 'e had fishy fingers, me hearty. Hahaaarrr!


----------



## GM (19 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> I used to get called Captain Birdseye by one of my workmates at one job I did






My daughter played a trick on my FB, where all the text was in pirate talk. Don't know how she did it, but it was funny!


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> My daughter played a trick on my FB, where all the text was in pirate talk. Don't know how she did it, but it was funny!


Her be usin' some sort o' technical magic I reckon.


----------



## GM (19 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Her be usin' some sort o' technical magic I reckon.




She is a bit of a Wizard on the computer!


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2018)

We'll be off t' Bodmin in a bit. Fire the cannons! Aarrr! Missus just havin' a shower, then we'll be shoppin' and stoppin' off fer a bit o' lunch.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Does 'e look like the aformentioned Cap'n or was it because 'e had fishy fingers, me hearty. Hahaaarrr!


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> View attachment 430693


Eek! 'tis me old cabin boy, Jim 'Awkins.
'Pon me word....'es growed!


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Eek! 'tis me old cabin boy, Jim 'Awkins.
> 'Pon me word....'es growed!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2018)

Good job I am not outside. If I was I would have been blowed away.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Oh


If it does just take it back, saying you bought it because you were told it'd last a while.

Implied term used to sell it, you're covered.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2018)

Phew.......beat the wind home. The BIG wind that is, got beaten up by the little 25mph one. Got a PB on the only stretch with tail wind - knocked 5 minutes off previous time!!!!!! Pushed along by a huge tail wind helps 

That one will last for years


----------



## numbnuts (19 Sep 2018)

Another hour on the turbo killer
now if I have a heart attack doing this, please don't say he died doing what he liked.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2018)

Well me hearties, we've dropped anchor for a spot of victuals an' grog. Where else could it be on such a momentous day?






HaHaaarr!


----------



## screenman (19 Sep 2018)

The space module was interesting, the VR ride great fun. The 8oz steak with chips and peas for £4.95 in Spoons a bargain.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2018)

Ize be tempted with a glass of 'e tonight......


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2018)

We got back from the club and I dropped off my Good Lady at the paper shop, then went and parked the car, when I got out the car I realized it was now blowing a hooli and walked back to the paper shop to walk her home and help stop her getting blown over.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Sep 2018)

Just bought a new heart rate monitor, when to set the age and it only goes up to 60 years …... God I'm old


----------



## Lee_M (19 Sep 2018)

Not been here for a while, been a bit busy.

New kitchen installed, new home micro brewery installed and tested, new band joined (now in two).

Also just had an operation on my foot so can't actually ride, this year has been a bit of a disaster on that score. After a big crash just before christmas when I tore my knee and ankle ligaments and fractured my shin bone (technical term obviously, I didn't start again until about April and so only managed about 1100 miles this year :-(


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2018)

@dave r - clearly a true gentleman

@Lee_M - welcome back


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2018)

Indeed. Welcome back @Lee_M . The wind has died down a bit here now. Thank god.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2018)

The light bulb saga continues. I carefully saved the packaging and on being told I need to get warm white put said bulb back in its box. The receipt is in my wallet. Excellent........




...........now I can't find the bulb in its box. This is £6, one third of a bottle of Gordon's. Disaster.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> The light bulb saga continues. I carefully saved the packaging and on being told I need to get warm white put said bulb back in its box. The receipt is in my wallet. Excellent........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


>


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Indeed. Welcome back @Lee_M . The wind has died down a bit here now. Thank god.


Not here it hasn't.
I think the 5 bean chilli I had at lunchtime is having an effect.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


>


Bin day?


----------



## Paulus (19 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> The light bulb saga continues. I carefully saved the packaging and on being told I need to get warm white put said bulb back in its box. The receipt is in my wallet. Excellent........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senior moments.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> The light bulb saga continues. I carefully saved the packaging and on being told I need to get warm white put said bulb back in its box. The receipt is in my wallet. Excellent........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New bottle size/shape due out, Tesco's are a 1/3 off, whilst stocks last.


----------



## screenman (19 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> The light bulb saga continues. I carefully saved the packaging and on being told I need to get warm white put said bulb back in its box. The receipt is in my wallet. Excellent........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is easy to remedy, you just have to remember where you last had it in your hand.


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2018)

Very wet and very dark out there, stay in bed if you can. A day of making sawdust is planned for today here, new unit for the counter top sink and a new bath panel to be made. Off for a swim first as usual but I doubt that a bike ride will be on the cards for today.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Sep 2018)

Bugger! Set alarm for 4.30 in an attempt to get first dibs on the easyJet schedule which should be released today. Now postponed till tomorrow. 

Yep I can confirm it's wet, dark and windy. I shall finish my cup of tea and hope to snooze.

Later today tasks will include finding the light bulb..........


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2018)

Morning folks. Calm but decidedly damp here.


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2018)

Good morning chaps. 
Hitching the caravan up in an hour, or so, and making the short dash across Bodmin Moor to a site near Liskeard. Been scrutinising the weather/wind forecasts and we should arrive at the new site about an hour before the whips up to 45 mph. It will be a quick set up, batten down the hatches, then a spot of lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Good morning chaps.
> Hitching the caravan up in an hour, or so, and making the short dash across Bodmin Moor to a site near Liskeard. Been scrutinising the weather/wind forecasts and we should arrive at the new site about an hour before the whips up to 45 mph. It will be a quick set up, batten down the hatches, then a spot of lunch.




Hope all goes well for youl take care.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2018)

Wet and windy in Coventry, bike ride postponed, though Saturday don't look too good either.


----------



## gavroche (20 Sep 2018)

Good morning all. A bit of DIY this morning and cleaning up the garden after the winds yesterday. Taking the dog for a walk after 3 pm and possibly a short bike ride. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2018)

A real lazy swim this morning 80 lengths or 2k in 44 minutes, just one of those days when I thought just chill. Back home to find Pam in the kithchen making calories and lots of them, I am supposed to be on a diet.


----------



## Paulus (20 Sep 2018)

Morning all, raining and breezy here today. No particular plans for today, but will be out with the dog shortly. Might be meeting the lads for the weekly escape committee get together at the Mitre Inn later this evening, if the others can decide if it is tonight, or tomorrow.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Sep 2018)

It's dry here at the moment, washings on, other than that I have nothing on


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> It's dry here at the moment, washings on, other than that I have nothing on




Literally.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Literally.



No pictures


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> No pictures




God no.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Sep 2018)




----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 430839


There's no B&Q sticker on it.
Is it the correct one bought to replace the one you can't find?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> There's no B&Q sticker on it.
> Is it the correct one bought to replace the one you can't find?



Damn!

No it's the original


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Damn!
> 
> No it's the original


----------



## Paulus (20 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Damn!
> 
> No it's the original


Pray tell, where was it hiding?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> Pray tell, where was it hiding?




I plain sight of course.




PaulSB said:


> View attachment 430839




The lightbulb saga is now over and a happy ending to boot.


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2018)

Arrived at the new site on Bodmin Moor about a mile from Golitha Falls. 'Tis a bit wild and woolly, but at least we beat the very high winds on the way this afternoon. Not much fun towing a light van in 45 mph winds!
Off out for a spot of lunch later.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Arrived at the new site on Bodmin Moor about a mile from Golitha Falls. 'Tis a bit wild and woolly, but at least we beat the very high winds on the way this afternoon. Not much fun towing a light van in 45 mph winds!
> Off out for a spot of lunch later.


No sighting of the beast yet?
_
Out spake their Captain brave and bold: 
A merry wight was he: 
Though London Tower were Michael's hold, 
We'll set Trelawny free! 
We'll cross the Tamar, 
land to land: The Severn is no stay: 
With "one and all," and hand in hand; 
And who shall bid us nay?_


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2018)

Just chatting to a Scottish guy on our site who was just hitching up to drive the 600 miles back to Sterling. He hit the road about 10 minutes ago. It's currently blowing about 40mph, and rising. 
I really wouldn't fancy that journey!

On the positive side, it means that we are now the only unit on site.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just chatting to a Scottish guy on our site who was just hitching up to drive the 600 miles back to Sterling. He hit the road about 10 minutes ago. It's currently blowing about 40mph, and rising.
> I really wouldn't fancy that journey!
> 
> On the positive side, it means that we are now the only unit on site.


Dunt tha men Stirling?


----------



## jongooligan (20 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> That is easy to remedy, you just have to remember where you last had it in your hand.



Not foolproof. Last week I was rooting through my jacket pockets with my right hand looking for my phone all the while hampered by the phone in my left hand.

Proper senior moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2018)

I have gone upstairs to get something, only to forget what it was fhat i went up there for the second i set foot on the stop step. I then had to go back downstairs until i remembered what it was i went up there for.


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2018)

I'm in the pub....


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have gone upstairs to get something, only to forget what it was fhat i went up there for the second i set foot on the stop step. I then had to go back downstairs until i remembered what it was i went up there for.



I cannot even turn the tv on with my electric razor, despite how hard I try. It also does not shave very close when not turned on, the razor I am talking about, not the tv.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> Pray tell, where was it hiding?





welsh dragon said:


> I plain sight of course.
> 
> The lightbulb saga is now over and a happy ending to boot.



Hmmmm.........when someone dusted a photo frame on the mantlepiece got moved. It was behind this. I didn't do the dusting!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Sep 2018)

So talking of boy looking. I take it the male contributors are familiar with and have suffered the withering "that's a boy look" stare???

Earlier this week Mrs P "lost" her very expensive vari focals. She was convinced these were at her hairdresser's house. Quote "I remember taking them off when I went in the kitchen."

Long story short. No glasses found. While I'm quietly having a cup of coffee Mrs P rummages around the back of the sofa. "Hmm, I thought if that's looking for a £300 pair of glasses??" I remained silent. Mrs P went out.

Faced with a bill of £300 I decided to begin looking as well. Mrs P reads in bed, started with the area around bed. No.

Mrs P usually sits on sofa. LIFT cushions. No. Look UNDER sofa. Bingo!!!

#feelingsmug


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So talking of boy looking. I take it the male contributors are familiar with and have suffered the withering "that's a boy look" stare???
> 
> Earlier this week Mrs P "lost" her very expensive vari focals. She was convinced these were at her hairdresser's house. Quote "I remember taking them off when I went in the kitchen."
> 
> ...




YOU probably hid them on her.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> YOU probably hid them on her.


----------



## gavroche (20 Sep 2018)

Taking dog for walk and bike ride are off due to persistent p****g down rain.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2018)

Same here. It is like monsoon rain here. I bet there is flooding in some parts.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here. It is like monsoon rain here. I bet there is flooding in some parts.


Down in the sunny south we having rain tonight with 47mph winds


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2018)

That turned into a busy day, no ride for me today, took the car to the cafe and took my Good Lady with me, on the way back we called in at wallpaper warehouse and brought the paper we need to re paper the front bedroom. I've spent the afternoon moving us into the back bedroom and clearing the front bedroom ready for me to start work. Upstairs we've got stuff everywhere, We can't even get into the box room.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> That turned into a busy day, no ride for me today, took the car to the cafe and took my Good Lady with me, on the way back we called in at wallpaper warehouse and brought the paper we need to re paper the front bedroom. I've spent the afternoon moving us into the back bedroom and clearing the front bedroom ready for me to start work. Upstairs we've got stuff everywhere, We can't even get into the box room.




Oops.


----------



## Lee_M (20 Sep 2018)

first walk about after foot op, and my wife took me to Westfield FFS.

Wouldnt even let me go to Tap East for lunch!


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2018)

Two hours stripping tonight, stop giggling at the back,  I've got the first wall in the front bedroom stripped, only three more to go.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2018)

Takes you 2 hours to strip? How many cardigans can one person wear?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Two hours stripping tonight, stop giggling at the back,  I've got the first wall in the front bedroom stripped, only three more to go.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Takes you 2 hours to strip? How many cardigans can one person wear?




Good grief. He is back, just like a bloody boomerang.


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Takes you 2 hours to strip? How many cardigans can one person wear?


Welcome back matey.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Takes you 2 hours to strip? How many cardigans can one person wear?



Hello, welcome back!


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good grief. He is back, just like a bloody boomerang.



A bald, sexy, middle aged boomerang!


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> A bald, sexy, middle aged boomerang!


OK - don't push it, or we'll all put you on ignore.......


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> OK - don't push it, or we'll all put you on ignore.......




Again?


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2018)

'Ignore' would be a confusing username. Or 'Please Don't' would be another good one.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2018)

It's gone three in the morning and I'm drinking tea, listening to a relaxation track and on cyclechat. My first serious can't sleep night for ages, I'll be Mr grumpy later on. I don't know if it's having been working round the house yesterday, or sleeping in the back bedroom for the first time for ages, but I went to bed bright eyed and bushy tailed, and even yoga quiet mind stuff couldn't calm me down.


----------



## screenman (21 Sep 2018)

The noise of the wind kept me awake a few times last night, also it is eerily dark out there.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2018)

Good morning chaps. Windy here, and i can hear the water in the stream gushing. The stream has sudenly increased.by 20 fold.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2018)

Hello. Welcome home @Drago 

Ride a bike? Today? Ha! Shortly off to feed my son's cats and then meet a good friend in the local village tea room. No big name coffee retailer for me - check the Evans thread in News and Current Affairs for my mini rant


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Hello. Welcome home @Drago
> 
> Ride a bike? Today? Ha! Shortly off to feed my son's cats and then meet a good friend in the local village tea room. No big name coffee retailer for me - check the Evans thread in News and Current Affairs for my mini rant




I do like a good rant. I hope you stomped your foot down as well. It all adds to the effect.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I do like a good rant. I hope you stomped your foot down as well. It all adds to the effect.



Well...............

The wind is howling, the lashing down and coming through that hole in the porch roof  . Time for a wash and brush up


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2018)

Good morning, bright and sunny but still blowing a hooli. I got too sleep eventually and managed about an hour, feeling bright eyed and bushy tailed but I don't suppose that will last. I've got the washing on, the curtains are on the clothes horse, the washing ups done and I've had breakfast.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2018)

Dog walked, managed to slip in a disapproving look to a van driver who'd mistaken the footwsy for a car park. Just squeezing out an Eartha, then time for a mouthful of George Clooneys piping hot juice.


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2018)

Bright and breezy here on Bodmin Moor. Trip into Liskeard this morning for a bit of shopping, then doggie walk and lunch.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2018)

My dear George Clooney,
I'm a bit of a Looney,
For your dark sweet brew.

My dear George Clooney,
I'm becoming a Moonie,
For your dark sweet brew.

My dear George Clooney,
My farts become boomey,
For your dark sweet brew.

My dear George Clooney,
My cups rather roomy,
For your dark sweet brew.


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2018)

Morning all, The morning is sunny and breezy here. The dog has been walked and poached eggs on toast has been consumed for breakie. MrsP and JuniorP are off for a spa weekend so it will be just me, the dog and the kittens for a couple of days. I can feel a lunch time walk with the dog taking in a pint or three at the Mitre, and this evening a curry for one from the local takeaway and a bottle of red. Happy days.


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2018)

A bit late, but, Welcome back Drago.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 Sep 2018)

Good Morning all

Back in essex after a very enjoyable break in cornwall.
We did quite a lot in a week,went to quite a lot of coastal towns and villages and a few walks on bodmin moor.
Last time i went to cornwall was about ten years ago and i wasn't into cycling then so i nether really noticed how hilly it was.


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2018)

Nice walk this morning and now in the Crows Nest Inn for lunch.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Sep 2018)

Bloody fly tippers get every where


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Bloody fly tippers get every where
> 
> View attachment 430932


Sheltered on three sides, roof and a raised floor.


----------



## GM (21 Sep 2018)

Afternoon all. Nice to see Lord Drago back on form


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Sheltered on three sides, roof and a raised floor.


It's Neolithic, innit.....


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's Neolithic, innit.....



Neolithic or Glacial


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2018)

That's the second wall stripped, two more to go.


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Neolithic or Glacial


Neolithic.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Neolithic.


You checked?


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Neolithic.



Are you sure?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2018)

Morning peeps.

Light grey and still, I think the sun will come out. Bike riding at 10.00 looks promising.

I struggle to understand the forecast sometimes. Went to bed last night with the promise of heavy rain and 40+ winds on Sunday. We're now being offered a very pleasant day.

I see Velo South has been cancelled but the forecast now seems to be at worst 50% chance of heavy rain. I feel sorry for all those riders


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2018)

Good morning folks. We have calm at the moment, but quite dull and overcast. Yesterday most roads around here were flooded. That caused havoc. Today and especially tomorrow torrential rain will be the order of the day.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2018)

Off too see the outlaws today.


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> You checked?





dave r said:


> Are you sure?


Yes, I've checked FFS! 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trethevy_Quoit


----------



## Paulus (22 Sep 2018)

Morning all, dull and cool here this morning. I have a few domestics to do today, as well as looking after the kittens. I shall be out for a long walk with the dog , and I am going to try a new Indian street food stall that has opened in Barnet and has rave reviews. A pint or three at lunchtime to complement the food may be in order.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2018)

Had my Clooneys, how having a protein shake. BEEFCAKE!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (22 Sep 2018)

Morning all

Paulus i'm glad you are about because i wanted to ask you if you don't mind about the altura long sleeved jersey you ordered.I have been on their website and they are still selling them for £15.75.
I just wondered if you have received the jersey yet so you could give me some info on it.
I have a couple of altura airstream l/s jerseys which i bought a couple of years ago and they are very good but i bought a altura s/s jersey from halfords in the summer and it came up quite short.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yes, I've checked FFS!
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trethevy_Quoit



OK.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Morning peeps.
> I struggle to understand the forecast sometimes.


They cannot forcast yesterdays weather correctly.
Now they promise our coldest winter for 10 years........they will probably get that one correct .

Overcast here but no rain. There cant be much rain left after what we had yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> They cannot forcast yesterdays weather correctly.
> Now they promise our coldest winter for 10 years........they will probably get that one correct .
> 
> Overcast here but no rain. There cant be much rain left after what we had yesterday.




I saw that story in the express. Saying we are in for 4 months of the worst weather for 10 years.


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I saw that story in the express. Saying we are in for 4 months of the worst weather for 10 years.


I'm forecasting that this winter is going to be far colder and much wetter than this summer was. There will also be some snowfall in parts of the country.
I bet I'm 100% accurate.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm forecasting that this winter is going to be far colder and much wetter than this summer was. There will also be some snowfall in parts of the country.
> I bet I'm 100% accurate.




That prediction is spooky. How on earth do you do that?


----------



## Paulus (22 Sep 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning all
> 
> Paulus i'm glad you are about because i wanted to ask you if you don't mind about the altura long sleeved jersey you ordered.I have been on their website and they are still selling them for £15.75.
> I just wondered if you have received the jersey yet so you could give me some info on it.
> I have a couple of altura airstream l/s jerseys which i bought a couple of years ago and they are very good but i bought a altura s/s jersey from halfords in the summer and it came up quite short.


The jersey arrived on Tuesday. What do you want to know?
Their sizing is always a bit on the conservative side, so I deliberately went for XL. The sleeves are a good length and the back covers the lumber region and the top of my shorts. Normal clothing I am a large. It has a nice fleecy lining and is comfortable.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (22 Sep 2018)

Getting out on the bike within the hour as rain is expected here from early afternoon.I need to after eating pasties,cream teas and fish and chips for the last week


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I need to after eating pasties,cream teas and fish and chips for the last week


The diet of champions!


----------



## Paulus (22 Sep 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Getting out on the bike within the hour as rain is expected here from early afternoon.I need to after eating pasties,cream teas and fish and chips for the last week


Their sizing is always a bit on the conservative side, so I deliberately went for XL. The sleeves are a good length and the back covers the lumber region and the top of my shorts. Normal clothing I am a large. It has a nice fleecy lining and is comfortable.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (22 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> The jersey arrived on Tuesday. What do you want to know?
> Their sizing is always a bit on the conservative side, so I deliberately went for XL. The sleeves are a good length and the back covers the lumber region and the top of my shorts. Normal clothing I am a large. It has a nice fleecy lining and is comfortable.



Cheers Paulas  while they are still in stock and my size i think i'm going to bag one.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (22 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> The diet of champions!


----------



## Paulus (22 Sep 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Cheers Paulas  while they are still in stock and my size i think i'm going to bag one.


If it doesn't fit you can always return it or change for a bigger size.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yes, I've checked FFS!
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trethevy_Quoit


You moving in?


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> They cannot forcast yesterdays weather correctly.
> Now they promise our coldest winter for 10 years........they will probably get that one correct .
> 
> Overcast here but no rain. There cant be much rain left after what we had yesterday.


14 Years ago, we'd -15°C for a while in the mornings. Made cycling fun.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> 14 Years ago, we'd -15°C for a while in the mornings. Made cycling fun.


-15 !!!!! Where was that ??


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> -15 !!!!! Where was that ??


West Yorkshire.
Still air temperature as well.


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2018)

Our youngest is doing coast to coast today with the rest of his watch ( firemen) he has done lots of training, by that I mean 3 short rides of 6 miles and one of 52 at 18mph. They are going to do 75 miles a day, he may not enjoy it tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> They cannot forcast yesterdays weather correctly.
> Now they promise our coldest winter for 10 years........they will probably get that one correct .
> 
> Overcast here but no rain. There cant be much rain left after what we had yesterday.



I cancelled todays bike ride in favour of getting on with the decorating, if I'd gone out I would have got wet, the rain forcast for two arrived at quarter to twelve.


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2018)

My pile of sawdust is growing.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2018)

One and a bit walls stripped, three quarters of a wall to go. I'm stopping the stripping until later and concentrating on mould treatment and prep of the walls I've already stripped. ready for paint and paper.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> I cancelled todays bike ride in favour of getting on with the decorating, if I'd gone out I would have got wet, the rain forcast for two arrived at quarter to twelve.


On Thursday the forcast was light rain from 1300..... so I turned up at the golf comp to tee off at 09.40.
It absolutely battered down from 11.30. I was soaked to my shirt (even with good rain gear on)


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2018)

Crap weather here on Bodmin Mom's today. Went into Launceston this morning, then had a scenic drive around the lanes to get to our lunch stop.
Bet you can't guess where we are?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2018)

It is raining and i am slobbing around


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Crap weather here on Bodmin Mom's today. Went into Launceston this morning, then had a scenic drive around the lanes to get to our lunch stop.
> Bet you can't guess where we are?
> View attachment 431032




Not a clue. Surprise us.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2018)

Been on a road to nowhere


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Crap weather here on Bodmin Mom's today. Went into Launceston this morning, then had a scenic drive around the lanes to get to our lunch stop.
> Bet you can't guess where we are?
> View attachment 431032


Local high life?

Jamaica!

Daphne du Maurier's place?


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Been on a road to nowhere


You get anywhere?


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2018)

Proper sandwiches, Astley Book Farm.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (22 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Crap weather here on Bodmin Mom's today. Went into Launceston this morning, then had a scenic drive around the lanes to get to our lunch stop.
> Bet you can't guess where we are?
> View attachment 431032



Some place where they sell alcohol ?


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Not a clue. Surprise us.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (22 Sep 2018)

35 miles today and got caught in the rain which wasn't supposed to arrive until 1pm


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 431035




Priceless.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is raining and i am slobbing around



What's new..........it's raining?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> What's new..........it's raining?




Yeah. I know. Doesn't happen often here does it.


----------



## GM (22 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> One and a bit walls stripped, three quarters of a wall to go. I'm stopping the stripping until later and *concentrating on mould treatment* and prep of the walls I've already stripped. ready for paint and paper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 431030




You might need to check your guttering there Dave



In other news... I'm a happy bunny, I've just booked 2 tickets to see Larkin Poe in November


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> You might need to check your guttering there Dave
> 
> 
> 
> In other news... I'm a happy bunny, I've just booked 2 tickets to see Larkin Poe in November




Guttering replaced a couple of months ago.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2018)

If it's all the same to you guys, I'd rather not have to examine Dave's "guttering"!


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> If it's all the same to you guys, I'd rather not have to examine Dave's "guttering"!


You might find something worth keeping!


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2018)

Dog walked. That is to say, he walked while I swam behind. It's quite moist out there.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2018)

Good morning chaps. I seem to be first today.


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning chaps. I seem to be first today.


Nah......Drago beat ya!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nah......Drago beat ya!




Only just. He posted as i was writing.


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2018)

Bit of a slow start here, went to the Kinema last night then started watching strictly at 11.30pm so a late night, might also have a had a touch too much booze. Youngest did 60 miles yesterday on his coast to coast, he is going to be sore today with another 70 to go. I am making sawdust again today after a bit of brekkie. 

P.S. King Of Thieves was a good watch.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Sep 2018)

Our super-absorbant dogs will not be going out for a while (and they agree with me on that!). 

Morning happy retirees - with consummate irony I can't find the time to meet the two Financial Advisors who I've shortlisted to give me advice on my path to freedom


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2018)

Quando, Quando, Quando, three words from an advert that were running round my head this morning when I woke up, thing is, I can't remember what the adds for, I don't know the woman singing it and I can't remember the original artist.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Sep 2018)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=128LI6_4L-s


Dimblebink thingfing?


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2018)

Good morning, the monsoon continues, it looks like I picked the right time to decorate.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Quando, Quando, Quando, three words from an advert that were running round my head this morning when I woke up, thing is, I can't remember what the adds for, I don't know the woman singing it and I can't remember the original artist.




Another senior moment i see.


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Quando, Quando, Quando, three words from an advert that were running round my head this morning when I woke up, thing is, I can't remember what the adds for, I don't know the woman singing it and I can't remember the original artist.


Connie Francis?


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quando,_quando,_quando


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2018)

Hello. Lovely autumnal morning here.

Not sure what to do with today. Went riding yesterday as originally today's forecast was awful. Already have a ride planned for tomorrow.

We are going to The Lowry tonight to watch Sarah Parris.

I'm hungry so had better get up - told you it was a slow start!


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2018)

Weather's a lot better this morning and looks like it's picking up next week.
We're booked on this Bodmin Moor site until Wednesday, but might stay on until the weekend. Got to be back home the following week, as my brother in law is coming down to pick up a lathe that I sold him.
Should be able to get some walking in this week.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2018)

I had a ride planned but we were given a bottle of Champas for our 50th and Mrs Dave wants a breakfast of bacon butties with fresh crusty bread......washed down with bubbly.
Ah well.......I have MoTD to watch plus golf plus Arsenal Vs Everton (please God can they both lose).
Loooks like Mrs D wins this one


----------



## GM (23 Sep 2018)

Morning all. Suppose I'd better get up, I think it's going to be a stay indoors day today. I got a new camera last week so it's a good day to learn how to use it.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. Suppose I'd better get up, I think it's going to be a stay indoors day today. I got a new camera last week so it's a good day to learn how to use it.


Ooooh nice. What did you get ?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Sep 2018)

Good morning all

Pouring down here in essex.
This morning i will be making my way to east london for the early kick of west ham vs chelsea.


----------



## GM (23 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Ooooh nice. What did you get ?





I got a Sony A6000 with SE 1.8, SEL 55-210 zoom, SEL 16-50 zoom, tripod and a bag. When I say new, I bought it off my son. He bought it when he was working in America a few years ago. Back in the late 70's I was a very keen amateur I had a couple of Nikons FM & FE, I've still got an old Rollichord in the loft somewhere. Be nice to get back in to it now I've got the time.


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2018)

Morning all, been out with the dog in the pouring rain. Not a day for riding a bike. I am going up to MissP's to put back some floorboards that were taken up so we could re-wire the place. Hopefully a couple of ales at lunchtime.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Ooooh nice. What did you get ?


Don't be nosey!


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Quando, Quando, Quando, three words from an advert that were running round my head this morning when I woke up, thing is, I can't remember what the adds for, I don't know the woman singing it and I can't remember the original artist.


Heiniken?


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2018)

Weather's picked up at last. Nice walk to 'The Hurlers' Neolithic stone circles, then on for Sunday lunch at the Crows Nest.


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Quando, Quando, Quando, three words from an advert that were running round my head this morning when I woke up, thing is, I can't remember what the adds for, I don't know the woman singing it and I can't remember the original artist.


Englebert Humpedink did a version but I think the original comes from Italy in the early 60's.


----------



## roadrash (23 Sep 2018)

The ad is for perfume


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2018)

I have done houseworky type stuff and watched Geostorm starring Gerard Butler. I do like him.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> The ad is for perfume



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HSmpWfw2-cc


----------



## roadrash (23 Sep 2018)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS6D5YHHxtE


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HSmpWfw2-cc




Obviously used in several adds.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Obviously used in several adds.


It was the only one I'd seen it in, until tonight, when the perfume one appeared on the telly.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2018)

Very clear sky here this morning and it is certainly cooler. The lad finished his coast to coast yesterday, very proud of him 70 miles the day after a 60 is good going for any one let alone a non cyclist and they averaged 15mph, these firefighters are a bunch of fit guys. Swim first then even more sawdust making for me today.


----------



## GM (24 Sep 2018)

Morning all. Early one for me, dads taxi service is needed. Wife and daughter are off to Portugal for the week, so it's just me the boy and dog to feed. Luckily the boy is a good cook!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. Early one for me, dads taxi service is needed. Wife and daughter are off to Portugal for the week, so it's just me the boy and dog to feed. Luckily the boy is a good cook!


Just me and the cat, and even being an intelligent Siamese, I'm afraid she can't cook! Lol.
Another nippy morning up here but off for my early trail walk shortly. Maybe a bimble on the bike later when it warms up a bit.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2018)

Good Day. Still dark but looks like being clear and still. Excellent.

This morning is the Monday Meander group; we also have Hilly Wednesday and the Friday Fry Up - though the bloke who named it has gained so many pounds he can't keep up!!

Mentioned this to Mrs P last night who remarked " What's next? Tootling Tuesday?" She doesn't seem to understand.........


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2018)

Good morning. Bloomin heck it's a cold one.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

Dog walked, another mobile phone using van driver grassed up to his employers. Just brewing a cup of Clooneys.

There was a frost on some of the cars and houses this morning. 24th Sept and were getting frost! Long hard winter on the way?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2018)

Just had a proper look outside - we appear to have had frost! Probably just before dawn when I understand temperature can drop quite quickly.


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2018)

Morning all, a bit of a poignant day for me today as it is one year since my Dad passed away at the age of 92. I shall be out and about on the bike running some errands and as the sun is shining, a bit of tidying up in the garden.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Probably just before dawn when I understand temperature can drop quite quickly.



Lenny Henry noticed this.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a bit of a poignant day for me today as it is one year since my Dad passed away at the age of 92. I shall be out and about on the bike running some errands and as the sun is shining, a bit of tidying up in the garden.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

Docs in MK for me 0920, Docs in Hamptun for Mrs D 1100hrs, so In and out this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2018)

but got the 

 on


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2018)

I have started a small fire, as it is cold enough here to freeze your bits off.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2018)

A piece of advice needed. I'm getting ready to book flights to Vietnam. We will be travelling next year Manchester >Hanoi >Phnom Penh >Manchester most likely with Cathay Pacific. I've been using Skyscanner for the first time which seems to be a very useful service. The best price I have which fits our budget and plans is £571 each if I book via Opodo but I can book direct with the airline for £603.

eDreams, Opodo and Expedia all have lower prices than Cathay which doesn't surprise me. I've never used these flight brokers before and know little about them other than reading the horror stories when things go wrong and the broker seems to wash its hands of responsibility. Are these companies reliable or not? I realise millions use them and success makes poor headlines.

£68 difference is quite a lot but in the scheme of things will probably make us feel more comfortable.

Any opinions? I'll be back from my ride about 2.00pm!!!


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

Confirmation received. Today's mobile phone driver is being referred to his companies HR department for action.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2018)

Back home after the swim, clear blue skies and warming up nicely. Now to start making some noise and dust.


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> A piece of advice needed. I'm getting ready to book flights to Vietnam. We will be travelling next year Manchester >Hanoi >Phnom Penh >Manchester most likely with Cathay Pacific. I've been using Skyscanner for the first time which seems to be a very useful service. The best price I have which fits our budget and plans is £571 each if I book via Opodo but I can book direct with the airline for £603.
> 
> eDreams, Opodo and Expedia all have lower prices than Cathay which doesn't surprise me. I've never used these flight brokers before and know little about them other than reading the horror stories when things go wrong and the broker seems to wash its hands of responsibility. Are these companies reliable or not? I realise millions use them and success makes poor headlines.
> 
> ...


I am going to Australia in 4 weeks time, I booked through Skyscanner and the cheapest flights I got was with a company called Sumo travel. I am flying with Singapore Airlines on the way out and Quantas on the way back. I did make a mistake with my friends name and had to call Sumo to change the booking. They charged me £100 to cancel the first booking and re-book my friend on the same flight. They said it was a charge levied by the airline? Other than that the booking procedure worked a treat, it was my fault that I spelt my friends name wrong.
I would say just make sure you get everything right in the first place. You can get some good prices with Skyscanner.


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2018)

Bit nippy first thing this morning. Woken up by a Howl hooting at 7 am and a cow playing a vuvuzuela in the next field!
Off to Golitha Falls this morning for a nice walk.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2018)

Sat in wedges at Earlswood plant centre with toast and coffee.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> but got the
> View attachment 431352
> on


Clothing first, close windows/doors second, fire on last, possibly having put more clothing on first.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Clothing first, close windows/doors second, fire on last, possibly having put more clothing on first.


Clothes are only used for mixing with textiles.


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2018)

Nice walk around Golitha Falls followed by a bimble around the moors. Ended up at nice pub for lunch.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2018)

@Dirk - great pics.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2018)

Well that was a bit  first thing, I was wearing my winter jacket and gloves on the way out to the Earlswood Plant centre, gloves in my back pocket on the way home. There's still a stiff breeze blowing, which made for a slow hard 56 miles, but a very enjoyable ride in the .


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2018)

Turned out nice after the cold start 22c here, just returned from a 3 mile walk and before that an hour on the turbo


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2018)

Pensioners special at the Market Inn, St Cleer - Liver & Onions, mash, peas, cauliflower, broccoli, lots of gravy. Apple tart with loads of custard. Washed down with a pint of real ale of your choice - £9.95. Can't go wrong!

Absolutely stuffed now! Afternoon nap on the horizon.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2018)

The pile of sawdust is getting bigger.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Pensioners special at the Market Inn, St Cleer - Liver & Onions, mash, peas, cauliflower, broccoli, lots of gravy. Apple tart with loads of custard. Washed down with a pint of real ale of your choice - £9.95. Can't go wrong!
> 
> Absolutely stuffed now! Afternoon nap on the horizon.


Haven't had liver and onions in years thank God, must try it again some time


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

Well, a big thank you to my contact at Lowland Rescue national committee for the free cycle spcific Camelbak and Seal Skinz gloves. 200 sheets worth of gear for knowing the right folk


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2018)

OK. Who switched off the sun 1 mile after I left home..........................and then switched it back on as I rode back in to the village? Feckin' freezing on the bike.

Note to self - 10C and get the winter jacket on and bin the armwarmers till March.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

MTB ride arranged for tomorrow with a fellow MTB instructor. Will debrief afterwards at the pub.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2018)

Morning cycle ride, done, an afternoon getting the ironing done, done, an evening getting some work done in the bedroom I'm redecorating, done. I've had a busy day, I'm knackered. Good night all I'm off to bed.


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2018)

The big question today is, will the new sink arrive from Victoria Plumbing. Looking out of my office window it is darker than I have ever seen, not a light in sight very odd.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2018)

Good morning. We have had frost and it is cold. . Hopefully it will warm up later or so the weather forcaster said last night.


----------



## GM (25 Sep 2018)

Good morning all. Looks like it's going to be another fine day. When I've finished my cup of tea I'll think about getting up and getting out there.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Sep 2018)

No frost but bloody  1.3c may have to get dressed


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2018)

Dog walked, no mobile phone users to note down and grass up - I'm clearly having a deterrent effect! 

Just downloading, then a Clooneys, then off out for a bike ride and pub lunch.


----------



## GM (25 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> The pile of sawdust is getting bigger.




I was making sawdust yesterday, more again today.....


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2018)

A beautiful morning. Today I will mainly be doing:

White wash 
Ironing 
Clean house 
Clean bike 
Clean car 
Plant garlic 

So I should get out of bed....................................better get a shift on then


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> I was making sawdust yesterday, more again today.....
> 
> View attachment 431512



I was using that same tool yesterday and will do so again today. Back home after a good swim and feeling awake, which is different to what I felt before I got in the pool.


----------



## Paulus (25 Sep 2018)

Morning all, a bright sunny but cool morning here. I'll be out with the dog shortly, and then out on the bike doing a few more errands and a bit of shopping. Possibly a bit more tidying in the garden. Life is such a strain.


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2018)

The sink is lost.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2018)

Beautiful but cold start today.....put heating on for first time.
Car in for MOT
Been to look at Giant bike.....still thinking of swapping both bikes for one gravel type.
Been to butchers for lamb.......making a curry from spices later (to eat on Thursday)
Being dragged to the cinema for early show......I have managed to give it the slip for weeks but have given in now.
Going fot over 60s meal at pub.....2 courses for £4.50. I will have breaded mushrooms followed by all day breakfast with chips........accompanied by a pint of draft


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2018)

Woken up this morning by a sheep scratching it's arse against the tow hitch of the van at 5 am! 
Went back to sleep and woke up again at 8 am.
Off out to Lostwithiel castle this morning - dropping in to a dealers to look at a new caravan on the way - then we'll find somewhere nice for lunch.
Weather's improved a lot since the weekend - back in shorts and T shirt again.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> *Woken up this morning by a sheep scratching it's arse against the tow hitch of the van at 5 am! *
> Went back to sleep and woke up again at 8 am.
> Off out to Lostwithiel castle this morning - dropping in to a dealers to look at a new caravan on the way - then we'll find somewhere nice for lunch.
> Weather's improved a lot since the weekend - back in shorts and T shirt again.


Magggots.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Sep 2018)

According the ebay feedback the word “rubbish” is a swear word.


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Magggots.


I'll get me fishing rods out....


----------



## numbnuts (25 Sep 2018)

Just remembered I got a flu jab today


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2018)

Lots of sunshine here, but the breeze is rather cool, and sods law the sun has just disappeared.


----------



## GM (25 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Just remembered I got a flu jab today





Thanks for reminding me, must get mine soon.


----------



## derrick (25 Sep 2018)

Bright blue sky here, having a lazy afternoon, as i have had a busy morning, no ride today as have ridden three day on the trot. of to the pub this evening for a comittee meeting,


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2018)

I am not old enough for a flu jab.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not old enough for a flu jab.


Must make sure dad gets his on time this year. He was late last year and had a flu type of thing which wasn't great.


----------



## postman (25 Sep 2018)

Beautiful day today,so Mr and Mrs Postman have been to a Garden Centre.So together we are gardening,branch lopping removing old fruit bushes and laying down manure over the rhubarb crowns and dressing a part of the land with more manure to improve the soil.Mrs Postman has unveiled her plan for the land and garden for next year,and some of it will be done by proper gardeners,it's too heavy for me .2019 i look forward to a new look garden and land,which will have pear trees and apple trees,plus fruit bushes.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Must make sure dad gets his on time this year. He was late last year and had a flu type of thing which wasn't great.




Oh yuck. My dad refused to have the flu jab. He said he always felt awful after having it.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh yuck. My dad refused to have the flu jab. He said he always felt awful after having it.


Funny, dad always maintained he felt like he had a permanent cold ever since he first started getting it. I'm still a bit of a dinosaur with vaccinations and don't really like the idea of continually pumping our bodies full of chemicals, but I know certain people are at risk of complications if they get the flu so I suppose needs must.


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Must make sure dad gets his on time this year. He was late last year and had a flu type of thing which wasn't great.


My dad had a flu jab and died 4 weeks later from a heart attack brought on by a bad dose of flu.
Doctors said there was no correlation.......but they didn't convince me.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> My dad had a flu jab and died 4 weeks later from a heart attack brought on by a bad dose of flu.
> Doctors said there was no correlation.......but they didn't convince me.




Good grief.


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good grief.


Exactly!


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'll get me fishing rods out....


Bleach/washing up liquid round the piece the area they've been scratching against. Avoid any unwanted guests hitching a lift.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Sep 2018)

I've been jabbed


----------



## Paulus (25 Sep 2018)

Looks like the dog had lost her bed


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Woken up this morning by a sheep scratching it's arse against the tow hitch of the van at 5 am!
> Went back to sleep and woke up again at 8 am.
> Off out to Lostwithiel castle this morning - dropping in to a dealers to look at a new caravan on the way - then we'll find somewhere nice for lunch.
> Weather's improved a lot since the weekend - back in shorts and T shirt again.


Why dont you get your own back.
Tomorrow morning at 4 AM find that sheep and scratch your arse on the nearest post. Ha.....he wont do that again in a hurry.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2018)

Here is a summary of my day.



















A big thank you to the pub in Silverstone for not turning away the tired, hungry and muddy mountain bike instructors. 

A third rider joined us, which I wasn't expecting. Twas a newly qualified MIAS L4 trainer, wanting to play with the big boys. By eck as like, he was Fast. Compared to the 2 elderly colleagues he was lighting quick. Good on the bike too. A nice lad.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Why dont you get your own back.
> Tomorrow morning at 4 AM find that sheep and scratch your arse on the nearest post. Ha.....he wont do that again in a hurry.


Ewe certain it's a he.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Ewe certain it's a he.


Must be a he...... Ive never seen a woman scratching her arse on a wooden post.


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Must be a he...... Ive never seen a woman scratching her arse on a wooden post.


You've never been to Barnstaple on a Friday night then?


----------



## Paulus (25 Sep 2018)

I am at this moment cooking the onion, braising steak, kidneys, mushroom and ale for tomorrows pie. None of that Fray Bentos stuff here.


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> I am at this moment cooking the onion, braising steak, kidneys, mushroom and ale for tomorrows pie. None of that Fray Bentos stuff here.


Lightweight!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2018)

I had an enjoyable day reading today.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2018)

I went out with a lass from Reading. She was a saucy temptress!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> I went out with a lass from Reading. She was a saucy temptress!


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> I am at this moment cooking the onion, braising steak, kidneys, mushroom and ale for tomorrows pie. None of that Fray Bentos stuff here.


Denby Dale style?


----------



## GM (25 Sep 2018)

Note to self..... Don't take the dog for a walk over the Heath when it's getting dark. The millions of times I've been over there and I still managed to get lost. I nearly phoned Drago to come a rescue us  Still we had a nice 5 mile walk.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> I am at this moment cooking the onion, braising steak, kidneys, mushroom and ale for tomorrows pie. None of that Fray Bentos stuff here.


Did you skin the cow first or just shove it in?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Did you skin the cow first or just shove it in?




Sounds a bit like a desperate Dan type of thing.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2018)

You've been dogging up Ted Heath?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> I went out with a lass from Reading. She was a saucy temptress!


Many years ago I went out with a lass from Reading. I recall she mentioned a guy called Drago. She said I was far better looking than him.
No relation I suppose??


----------



## GM (25 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> Looks like the dog had lost her bed
> View attachment 431560





How does your dog get on with the kittens, do you have to keep them separated? We'd love to have another cat, but I don't think our whippet will agree.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2018)

My dog was raised by our then 4 lady cats. He was slapped mercilessly when he misbehave, and taught to groom like a cat. I don't car what any animal behaviourist says, he groom's himself like a gurdamm cat.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Sounds a bit like a desperate Dan type of thing.



Cow pie!


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2018)

Preparing for painting tonight, the little bit of filling by the door has been sanded down, the woodwork has been cleaned and the surface has had a light sanding down.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2018)

Good morning. A bit dark, dismal, and windy at the moment here.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2018)

VAT return done.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2018)

Walk done. No frost, no mobile phone drivers.


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2018)

Good morning, another bright sunny and chilly morning. I've got some perennials I've put in late, Aquilegia's and Echinacea's and I'm trying to get established before the weather turns cold and I've just checked them and at the moment they are thriving.About three weeks ago I was in a local garden centre and brought an, Ajuga, black scallop, not a variety I've seen before but they are a lovely dark plant, and I've noticed its in flower.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, another bright sunny and chilly morning. I've got some perennials.



You can get some cream for that.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2018)

Quite dark here.
Supposed to be playing golf but after getting soaked last Thursday I will give it an hour then decide.


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2018)

Off to Looe and Polperro this morning. Still shorts and T shirt weather by the look of it.
Nice walks yesterday at Restormel castle and Siblyback lake.


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Off to Looe and Polperro this morning. Still shorts and T shirt weather by the look of it.
> Nice walks yesterday at Restormel castle and Siblyback lake.
> 
> View attachment 431678
> ...



Nice pictures, how old's the castle?


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Nice pictures, how old's the castle?


13th century and it's quite well preserved. Very interesting site.
The Duloe stone circle is Bronze Age.


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> 13th century and it's quite well preserved. Very interesting site.
> The Duloe stone circle is Bronze Age.



It looks an amazing place to visit.


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> It looks an amazing place to visit.


It was very interesting......and we had pensioners rates to get in.
Lostwithiel is a nice little place, I could live there.


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2018)

The Kings men are just outside Long Compton and a long ride from me, Neolithic and there are three monuments in the group.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rollright_Stones


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> The Kings men are just outside Long Compton and a long ride from me, Neolithic and there are three monuments in the group.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rollright_Stones
> 
> View attachment 431686


Are you sure they're not glacial?


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Are you sure they're not glacial?


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2018)

I feel like s..... this morning I have a temperature of 99.2 not to sure if it is a reaction after the flu jab I had yesterday or something else …...


----------



## Paulus (26 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Denby Dale style?


Now i know what Denby Dale style is, the answer is yes, but it was my old mum who showed me to make a good pie.
Today I have been out with the dog as usual, and then I am going out for a 15 mile ish ride with my son who keeps his bike in my shed.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I feel like s..... this morning I have a temperature of 99.2 not to sure if it is a reaction after the flu jab I had yesterday or something else …...




Oh dear. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I feel like s..... this morning I have a temperature of 99.2 not to sure if it is a reaction after the flu jab I had yesterday or something else …...


GWS


----------



## Paulus (26 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I feel like s..... this morning I have a temperature of 99.2 not to sure if it is a reaction after the flu jab I had yesterday or something else …...


Sorry to hear that, there are some nasty old bugs going around at the moment.


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I feel like s..... this morning I have a temperature of 99.2 not to sure if it is a reaction after the flu jab I had yesterday or something else …...


----------



## GM (26 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I feel like s..... this morning I have a temperature of 99.2 not to sure if it is a reaction after the flu jab I had yesterday or something else …...




GWS ......and put some clothes on!


----------



## GM (26 Sep 2018)

My SIL posted this on my FB, very apt......


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> My SIL posted this on my FB, very apt......
> 
> View attachment 431711




I object to being called an old fart.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> My SIL posted this on my FB, very apt......
> 
> View attachment 431711



Will be on my FB page shortly


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Will be on my FB page shortly



And mine.


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2018)

Very pleasant in Looe this morning.


----------



## GM (26 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 431721
> 
> Very pleasant in Looe this morning.





Wish I was there! Lovely part of the country, I've got some fond memories of Looe


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I feel like s..... this morning I have a temperature of 99.2 not to sure if it is a reaction after the flu jab I had yesterday or something else …...


I believe many people feel like s***** after a flu jab. GWS.
I am still in the camp that resists having one. However last winter I did get flu of some sort and it is making me think twice.


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> Wish I was there! Lovely part of the country, I've got some fond memories of Looe


We're seriously considering selling up, buying a little two bed cottage near Lostwithiel, having a shed load of cash and going caravanning 6 months of the year.
Things you mull over a pint, eh?


----------



## Paulus (26 Sep 2018)

Well, the last of the travel arrangements for Australia have been finalised. All accommodation, car hire and internal flights, are booked and paid for, We have a grand plan of where we are going on what days etc. We have decided that as we are only staying in Sydney for 3 days, I have booked Doyles fish restaurant on the beach at Watsons Bay for dinner one night. It was recommended to me by a friend who has been there. I hope it stands up.


----------



## Paulus (26 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> I am at this moment cooking the onion, braising steak, kidneys, mushroom and ale for tomorrows pie. None of that Fray Bentos stuff here.


The pie mixture had marinated over night. The result is this wonderful creation --- Now this is a pie.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2018)

I don't know what I've eaten, but I'm sure my bum contravenes strategic arms limitations treaties regarding the proliferation of biological weapons.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> I don't know what I've eaten, but I'm sure my bum contravenes strategic arms limitations treaties regarding the proliferation of biological weapons.




TMI


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2018)

Nice walk up to the Cheesewring this evening.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nice walk up to the Cheesewring this evening.
> 
> View attachment 431767




Looks nice.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2018)

We've done it after months of deliberation. Departing Manchester >Phnom Penh and return four weeks later Hanoi >Manchester. Just need to fill in the middle - only have four places planned for visits.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> Well, the last of the travel arrangements for Australia have been finalised. All accommodation, car hire and internal flights, are booked and paid for, We have a grand plan of where we are going on what days etc. We have decided that as we are only staying in Sydney for 3 days, I have booked Doyles fish restaurant on the beach at Watsons Bay for dinner one night. It was recommended to me by a friend who has been there. I hope it stands up.



I'm feeling rather inadequate - flights booked and only a very small plan!!!! 

Enjoy.


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2018)

I've been painting, got the first coat on. It was amazing how yellow the white paint I'd put on five years ago had gone, I've got one wall I've not started yet.


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2018)

Dog walked, saw a few vans with no seatbelt but no mobile phones. Just brewing a Clooney's


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> We've done it after months of deliberation. Departing Manchester >Phnom Penh and return four weeks later Hanoi >Manchester. Just need to fill in the middle - only have four places planned for visits.



I am off to Aus. for nearly six weeks. Flying to Perth via Singapore first, and them to Sydney. A few days there, then up to Cairns for 5 days. Taking in the tropical rain forest, a train ride up the mountains and then out to the Barrier reef for some snorkelling. 
Then back to Perth where MrsP will be arriving with my friends wife. We will then be travelling up and down the west coast of Aus. for three weeks. A bit of a grand retirement adventure. I leave on the 22nd of October and get back on the 30th of November.


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2018)

Morning all, a bright sunny morning here. After the dog walk and a bacon sarnie in the cafe, I have to find and purchase a 7mm spanner so I can adjust and grease the axles on my spd pedals. There is a bit too much play.


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2018)

Good morning, another bright and sunny one, cycling and painting today. The veiw from my kitchen window this morning.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2018)

Weather forecast set fair for the next few days so we've decided to stay on until Saturday.
We we're going home yesterday originally, but it seems a shame not to take advantage of good weather on the moor.
Got to be home next week as B-i-L is coming down. We're off again the following week.
70 nights in the van so far this year.


----------



## GM (27 Sep 2018)

Morning all. For some strange reason I wanted to get up at 6 o/c, so made a cup of tea a went back to bed and watched an hour of Strickly on iplayer. Going out for short ride soon, then out in the garden.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2018)

It is going to be a lovely day here. Lots of sunshine and warmth. A bimble is a distinct possibility today.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Sep 2018)

I think I've got man flu


----------



## gavroche (27 Sep 2018)

Good morning. At last a nice day for a ride so will take the dog for a walk in a minute and hoping to have a ride this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2018)

Stone circle chasing near Bolventor today.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I think I've got man flu
> View attachment 431814




Put some clothes on for gods sake. . But take care.


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2018)

I've a sore throat today


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2018)

Wind getting stronger and now rain clouds have come over. Can't see me bimbling. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Put some clothes on for gods sake. . But take care.


No I'll just grin and bare it


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> I've a sore throat today


Have you tried sucking a Fisherman's Friend?


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Have you tried sucking a Fisherman's Friend?


 I did, but the Magistrate gave me a right telling off.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2018)

An oldie, but a goodie!


----------



## gavroche (27 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> I've a sore throat today


Take plenty of honey.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Have you tried sucking a Fisherman's Friend?






Drago said:


> I did, but the Magistrate gave me a right telling off.






Dirk said:


> An oldie, but a goodie!




I can't leave you lot alone for five minutes.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2018)

Back from a 23 mile bimble for me. Gorgeous weather here with temps of around 20 to 23 deg. 







The building in Mach known as the Parliament building is where Owain Glyndwr the last true Welsh Prince ruled from ( I hope Mach had more going for it then than it does now. 









Very impressive gates at the park. They are the best thing about the park 






And lastly a pic of the river Dovey just before Mach.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Sep 2018)

I've just been for a 3 mile walk, had to get dressed for that , but it's so hot here 30c in the sun I could have gone in the “all together” anyway feel so much better now.


----------



## GM (27 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't leave you lot alone for five minutes.




I think we've got a new Chuckle Brothers act forming! 

Nice pics WD 

On my little ride this morning I had a very close pass, I told the lady driver she was very very naughty. I'm quiet used to cars coming close but this was very close, a gnats ...k to use an old chippies term for measuring.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2018)

Exploring more Neolithic stone circles on Bodmin Moor this morning.











Now in the Rising Sun, Alternun, enjoying an excellent seafood chowder and some fine real ale.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> I think we've got a new Chuckle Brothers act forming!
> 
> Nice pics WD
> 
> On my little ride this morning I had a very close pass, I told the lady driver she was very very naughty. I'm quiet used to cars coming close but this was very close, a gnats ...k to use an old chippies term for measuring.




Thanks.

Close passss can be really scary.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2018)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Back from a 23 mile bimble for me. Gorgeous weather here with temps of around 20 to 23 deg.
> 
> View attachment 431840
> 
> ...



Lovely pictures, its lovely how clear the river is.


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2018)

I've been out for a trundle in the autumn sunshine, my usual Thursday loop stopping at Hatton Locks, 56 miles, a bit chilly at first but warming up nicely as the day progressed. We had a good crowd at the cafe and I bumped into a mate I don't see very often riding into Coventry and caught up with the gossip as we rode down Duggins Lane before we went our separate ways.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Lovely pictures, its lovely how clear the river is.




Thanks Dave. We have had a lot of rain lately. That is why the water is quite high and clear.


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks Dave. We have had a lot of rain lately. That is why the water is quite high and clear.



Its always nice to see the water clear like that. We were at Lake Garda a few years ago and in the harbour after the speed boat ride we could look into the water and watch the fish swimming about.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks Dave. We have had a lot of rain lately. That is why the water is quite high and clear.


Skinny dipping come to mind


----------



## derrick (27 Sep 2018)

Wheelie good day today, New wheels fitted to mine and the wifes bikes, Hoping the weather stays good for the weekend, been another lovely day in old London.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Skinny dipping come to mind




That water would freeze your bits off.


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2018)

Attempted to adjust and grease pedal. Stripped said pedal down, cleaned, re-greased and put back together. Then noticed a large crack in the pedal axle. All the work was in vain. New pedals needed.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2018)

@Dirk @welsh dragon - love the pics. Thanks.

April 27th 2019 I will be riding the Mallorca 312. I have a training loop which includes Jeffrey Hill, a local icon, the loop is 11 miles and 922 feet. Best effort to date had been three loops. On Monday a man whose opinions I've always valued said to me "If you can do six loops you'll be good for 312."

Well I like a challenge. The gauntlet was picked up..........today I did six loops, 62.8 miles, 5666 feet, average 14.1.

I'm on a bit of a high tonight


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @Dirk @welsh dragon - love the pics. Thanks.
> 
> April 27th 2019 I will be riding the Mallorca 312. I have a training loop which includes Jeffrey Hill, a local icon, and is 11 miles and 922 feet. Best effort to date had been three loops. On Monday a man whose opinions I've always valued said to me "If you can do six loops you'll be good for 312."
> 
> ...




Thank you. Glad you like them.


----------



## screenman (27 Sep 2018)

Swim, few dents, 60 mile drive to knock some clays out of the sky, 60 mile drive back to make some more sawdust. Lovely full day.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2018)

You know it's autumn when you pop to the bathroom for a fairly urgent pee.........but first have to return to the kitchen for a glass and piece of paper to catch the giant house spider sitting on the wall by the loo.

Shivers. I hate those things and take no chances..........


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2018)

Good morning people, another bright and chilly autumn morning, I've got a line of washing out. Yesterday I got the painting done, today I've got to size the walls and get the papering started.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2018)

Good morning peeps. A chilly start here.


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2018)

^^^^same at wigan pier ^^^^ ive got the walls to paint in the kitchen today


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2018)

Dog walked. Head cold. Ome of the downsides of Mrs D working in a school is her bringing all the sprogs germs home to me.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2018)

Hello world. A bright and beautiful morning here. Today we are walking in the Settle and Malham area. Time to pack the picnic and get my boots on.


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2018)

Gonna clean the Smart car and cut the grass.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Gonna clean the Smart car and cut the grass.




Cleaning your car should take you about 4 minutes.


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2018)

It doesn't take long at all, hence it's always shiny!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> It doesn't take long at all, hence it's always shiny!




Does it feel odd driving half a car?


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2018)

I'm really digging it. The running costs are miniscule, it's a hoot to drive, parking anywhere is laughably easy, and it helps to salve my developing eco conscience. It's quite a low miles, only 40,000, so my plan is to run it for a couple of years and then get an electric Smart, an early 453 model.


----------



## Paulus (28 Sep 2018)

Morning all, a bright ish start to the day here. I have the washing on and the breakfast cooking. After the dog has been out I shall be out on the bike for a few miles then the local hostelry might feature for a lunchtime pint or three.


----------



## Dirk (28 Sep 2018)

Off to Launceston this morning for a spot of shopping and a mooch around the castle.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2018)

A load of washing has been done and is on the line. I have my cycling gear on and am just working up the enthusiasm to get out even for just a short bimble.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2018)

I've just had breakfast scrambled eggs and mushrooms


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, another bright and chilly autumn morning, I've got a line of washing out. Yesterday I got the painting done, today I've got to size the walls and get the papering started.



Tip, put the paste on with a roller, way quicker than using a brush.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> Tip, put the paste on with a roller, way quicker than using a brush.



That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2018)

Afternoon folks. Back from a 16 mile bimble. Quite cold and with a horrible head wind on the A470 on the way back.


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2018)

Grass cut, Smart car buffed, lunch eaten. Wrapped up warm on the sofa trying to decide between Day Nurse or a double scotch.


----------



## Dirk (28 Sep 2018)

Nice morning in Launceston.














Now in the Manor House in at Rilla Mill awaiting our Fish & Chips.


----------



## simon.r (28 Sep 2018)

simon.r said:


> I handed in my notice yesterday and will be officially eligible to join this thread on the 1st October 2018
> 
> I also have 51 days holiday (plus bank holidays) to take before that date



As it turns out, the 1st October 2018 is a Sunday, so technically I’m still employed until Monday. 

But the car, laptop, iPad, iPhone, various paperwork and the lanyard / ID card have now been handed in, so to all intents and purposes I am now a retiree. 

I expected to feel elated, in fact I’m feeling really quite odd

I’ve got a fairly busy weekend planned (family birthdays etc.) so I’ll check back next week.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2018)

simon.r said:


> As it turns out, the 1st October 2018 is a Sunday, so technically I’m still employed until Monday.
> 
> But the car, laptop, iPad, iPhone, various paperwork and the lanyard / ID card have now been handed in, so to all intents and purposes I am now a retiree.
> 
> ...




Well done and welcome to the fold. You will feel odd for a while i am afraid. It took me a month or so to get used to the idea of never working again and wondering what i was going to do with myself. But fear not, you will soon get used to it and will wonder how you found the time to go to work.


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Cleaning your car should take you about 4 minutes.



YEAH…….if he does it twice


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> YEAH…….if he does it twice


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2018)

Beard was almost 3 inches long. Ran the clippers over it with a #4 comb. That's that job taken care of for another 6 months


----------



## Dirk (28 Sep 2018)

simon.r said:


> As it turns out, the 1st October 2018 is a Sunday, so technically I’m still employed until Monday.
> 
> But the car, laptop, iPad, iPhone, various paperwork and the lanyard / ID card have now been handed in, so to all intents and purposes I am now a retiree.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2018)

simon.r said:


> As it turns out, the 1st October 2018 is a Sunday, so technically I’m still employed until Monday.
> 
> But the car, laptop, iPad, iPhone, various paperwork and the lanyard / ID card have now been handed in, so to all intents and purposes I am now a retiree.
> 
> ...



Congratulations. I know the odd feeling. My weekends, especially Saturday, used to be very busy. I retired on a Friday, the next day I couldn't do anything, total lethargy. By the Monday morning I was completely in to it - fully retired and work forgotten.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2018)

simon.r said:


> As it turns out, the 1st October 2018 is a Sunday, so technically I’m still employed until Monday.
> 
> But the car, laptop, iPad, iPhone, various paperwork and the lanyard / ID card have now been handed in, so to all intents and purposes I am now a retiree.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2018)

Well I didn't get much done today, I sized the wall and got a roll of wallpaper up, stopped for tea and didn't get going again afterwards. Possibly a good thing though, I've got fiddly bits to do, in this house the chimneys are in a corner of the room and are a B*****r to do as theres all sorts of strange angles in them.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2018)

Good morning, I've just been outside to put the washing out and its like being at the seaside, all I could hear was gulls squawking


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2018)

Good morning. I have NOT been outside as we have a hard frost so it is a bit  here. Still. I have started the fire.


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2018)

Done a couple of hours of decorating this morning, now off to Ikea for brekkie and shopping.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2018)

Still suffering with this chuffing cold. It's in my head now, all stuffed up, deaf in one ear. Back aches too. Bit pithed off as I had a ride planned today, but I'm not flogging myself because I've important SAAR training tomorrow and need to be on top of my game. Sooo, dog walked, keeping warm with some Clooneys today.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Still suffering with this chuffing cold. It's in my head now, all stuffed up, deaf in one ear. Back aches too. Bit pithed off as I had a ride planned today, but I'm not flogging myself because I've important SAAR training tomorrow and need to be on top of my game. Sooo, dog walked, keeping warm with some Clooneys today.




Hope it clears soon. I said " i hope it clears up soon Drago".....


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, I've just been outside to put the washing out and its like being at the seaside, all I could hear was gulls squawking


That's odd. I get the same thing in my garden.........


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2018)

Right, I'm feeling sheet but arm day is arm day. Back in a bit.


----------



## GM (29 Sep 2018)

Morning all. Had a little mishap yesterday. I accidentally dropped my phone from a height of 3 meters, smashed the screen and the censors inside. Luckily Ebay were doing their 10% off, so I got a new Honor 9 lite via Argos.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2018)

My village is at a stand still this weekend as they have shut off a section of the M27 and the traffic is all coming through my area, at the moment they are stating 15 minutes just to get through a set of traffic lights.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2018)

Feels like I've broken my left wrist, has done all week. I have to admit this could be "man" broken wrist as I can't think why it would be broken. It does hurt - a lot.

Mrs P asked if I'd taken ibuprofen? She also suggested if it's that bad perhaps you better not ride tomorrow. 

Beautiful day again. Priorities are:

Put washing on
Feed No.3 son's cats
Plant garlic
Collect No.2 son for footie
Hang out washing
Lunch
No.1 son arrives for footie
Go to footie
Take No.2 son home
Make tea - my special kedgeree tonight
Drink wine

Was there ever time to work????


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2018)

Whoops, apologies

Good morning to you all. Welcome @simon.r to the mildly insane world of the retired. You will LOVE it.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2018)

Sunny day and I'm inside decorating.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2018)

It's a nice day here, but to be honest i can't be bothered to go out on my bike. Instead i have done houseworky stuff and am now doing bugger all.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It's a nice day here, but to be honest i can't be bothered to go out on my bike. Instead i have done houseworky stuff and am now doing bugger all.



I managed a mornings papering, we drove out to Wedges Earlswood Plant Centre, now having some lunch.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> My village is at a stand still this weekend as they have shut off a section of the M27 and the traffic is all coming through my area, at the moment they are stating 15 minutes just to get through a set of traffic lights.


Just been out for a walk, yes it was quicker to walk total gridlocked now


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2018)

Just got back home. 
Towing the van back and got stuck behind a pair of bloody pensioners in a Nissan Micra, all the way from Okehampton to Barnstaple. Silly old sod was braking excessively for every bend, then accelerating just enough to prevent me overtaking. If I'd had another 50 HP I'd have left him in my dust! 
Trouble is, the line of drivers behind me would be thinking - "Bloody caravans!"


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2018)

I am watching wait for it..........Sharknado2. I had no idea that you can find sharks at 30,000 feet in the air. 


I have stopped watching Sharknado. It was so bad that i couldn't stand it for 1 more minute.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2018)

Snoozer through 2 episodes of Wheeler Dealers. Just waking up with a Clooneys.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2018)

I managed to finish papering one wall this morning before the sunshine lured me away, all I managed tonight was to mark up the wall the other side of the room ready to start tomorrow when the family's gone.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2018)

Dog walked, then a quick Clooneys, then out all day at a SAR training ex at Moreton Morrell. I'm out on foot, renewing my basic search tech ticket today.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2018)

Good morning. We had rain last night. Mr WD has been sniffing away for a few days and now i have his cold. Grrrr. I have a sore throat, headache and a runny nose.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2018)

Good news is I'm just about over my cold. My ears are up a bit blocked, but otherwise I'm feeling much better. My day spent keeping warm and sipping scotch seems to have cured me.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. We had rain last night. Mr WD has been sniffing away for a few days and now i have his cold. Grrrr. I have a sore throat, headache and a runny nose.


Get well soon


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Get well soon




Thanks.


----------



## Paulus (30 Sep 2018)

Morning all, The sun is shining, the dog has been walked, so it is a good time for a bike ride. I have just swapped the working SPD for the more traditional toe straps and clips on the No.1 bike. A 30 miler coming up followed by a few ales in my local.  Looks like it will be a good day.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. Had a little mishap yesterday. I accidentally dropped my phone from a height of 3 meters, smashed the screen and the censors inside. Luckily Ebay were doing their 10% off, so I got a new Honor 9 lite via Argos.


You dropped it from 3 metres. Bl**dy hell........how tall are you?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> You dropped it from 3 metres. Bl**dy hell........how tall are you?


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2018)

Doggie beach walk done. 
Quick coffee, then a stroll down the village for Sunday lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2018)

My day is sorted.
Ryder cup on TV all day.
A few drinks then...........
I cooked a lamb curry yesterday (using spices) then left it overnight to soak in the flavours. That will be consumed later this afternoon...... along with rice & naan bread.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2018)

We have lamb today. I had to go to The Co-op to get some. There is an MTB event taking place in town. There are loads of cruddy mountain bikes everywhere,


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We have lamb today. I had to go to The Co-op to get some. There is an MTB event taking place in town. There are loads of cruddy mountain bikes everywhere,


MY problem with lamb is that I dont like fat. So I go to a butcher who will get me the leanest cuts. Bit more expensive but I can get more enjoyment from it.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> MY problem with lamb is that I dont like fat. So I go to a butcher who will get me the leanest cuts. Bit more expensive but I can get more enjoyment from it.




I know what you mean, but you don't seem to get the kind of lamb that coated the top of the inside of your mouth anymore.......thank god


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> MY problem with lamb is that I dont like fat. So I go to a butcher who will get me the leanest cuts. Bit more expensive but I can get more enjoyment from it.


Can't beat crispy lamb fat!


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> Can't beat crispy lamb fat!


Strange but ever since I was a kid I could not stand fat (texture or what Im not sure).
Can eat some crispy bacon fat but generally cut it all off.


----------



## GM (30 Sep 2018)

Dave7 said:


> You dropped it from 3 metres. Bl**dy hell........how tall are you?




Ha Ha, I was standing on tip toes  .... no I was up a ladder with the phone perched on a ledge, I was following a wiring diagram when whoops, s*** b******x


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2018)

Just been out for a 3 mile walk to watch the traffic in and around my village, thank God when the M27 re-opens again at 05.00 tomorrow.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Just been out for a 3 mile walk to watch the traffic in and around my village, thank God when the M27 re-opens again at 05.00 tomorrow.





> Update
> LIVE: M27 reopens 16 hours ahead of schedule


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2018)

I'm home. Absolutely shattered, but now requalified as search tech and search manager. Some boys from Merseyside SAR came to observe. Here's me mincing around with them.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2018)

Well done Mr Drago.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm home. Absolutely shattered, but now requalified as search tech and search manager. Some boys from Merseyside SAR came to observe. Here's me mincing around with them.
> 
> View attachment 432315


Watches display different times.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2018)

Bloody Hell, Lance O'Classic has good eyes!


----------



## GM (30 Sep 2018)

Been glued to the golf all evening, great result.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2018)

Well, between visits by various members of the family I managed to get another wall papered. tomorrow, after taking my Good Lady to the hospital, I'm going to be getting the walls I've papered and the ceiling emulsioned ready to put the pattered paper on later in the week. My Stepson came round this afternoon, straight from a local car boot sale, when my Good Lady answered the door all she saw stood at the door was the giant teddy bear he'd brought her.


----------



## Paulus (1 Oct 2018)

Morning all, a nice bright sunny start to the day here. I am drinking my second mug of tea contemplating which way round to do the jobs for the day, once Millie has had an hour or so over the fields .
I shall be out on the bike later as this weather is too good to waste.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2018)

Morning folks. Still have a cold and was awake at 4am, so i won't be fit for much (nothing unasual about that) today.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2018)

Head cold still leaking out. I feel fine, just a bit stuffed up and the old ears going pop.


----------



## Paulus (1 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Head cold still leaking out. I feel fine, just a bit stuffed up and the old ears going pop.


Same here I have had the cold for 4 weeks now, I just can't get rid of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2018)

Paulus said:


> Same here I have had the cold for 4 weeks now, I just can't get rid of it.




Thanks. so i can look forward to another 3 1/2 weeks of this.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2018)

Yay! It's the Monday trip to ALDI & LIDL in Bideford today. 
What exciting lives we lead!


----------



## derrick (1 Oct 2018)

I suppose i better get out of bed.


----------



## GM (1 Oct 2018)

Morning all. For all those with colds can I recommend a sauna, I know it doesn't work for everyone but I swear by it.
Off to Asda's later for my flu jab, and a bit of shopping while I'm there.


----------



## simon.r (1 Oct 2018)

A very pleasant first morning of my retirement. A gentle bimble in beautiful, if slightly chilly, weather. 

The Trent with Nottingham’s skyline on the horizon:







Goose Fair ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nottingham_Goose_Fair ) being set up:






And me looking suitably grey!






I reckon I’ll get used to this


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2018)

simon.r said:


> A very pleasant first morning of my retirement. A gentle bimble in beautiful, if slightly chilly, weather.
> 
> The Trent with Nottingham’s skyline on the horizon:
> 
> ...



You'll soon wonder, how did I find time to work!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2018)

simon.r said:


> A very pleasant first morning of my retirement. A gentle bimble in beautiful, if slightly chilly, weather.
> 
> The Trent with Nottingham’s skyline on the horizon:
> 
> ...




Well done. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2018)

Steady on, you need to pace yourself or you'll burn out.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Steady on, you need to pace yourself or you'll burn out.


It's alright, he hasn't ended up in the pub yet!


----------



## GM (1 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's alright, he hasn't ended up in the pub yet!





For a brief moment I thought that second photo of Simon's was one of yours!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's alright, he hasn't ended up in the pub yet!




I think you have a seat with your name on it.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you have a seat with your name on it.


Only in 2 of our villages pubs.


----------



## screenman (1 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Still have a cold and was awake at 4am, so i won't be fit for much (nothing unasual about that) today.



You look after yourself better still get somebody else to look after you, get well soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> You look after yourself better still get somebody else to look after you, get well soon.




Ah. Thanks,


----------



## simon.r (1 Oct 2018)

In fact, I’m so relaxed I’ve only just remembered I filmed this while I was out:


View: https://youtu.be/O1CND_2kDH4


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yay! It's the Monday trip to ALDI & LIDL in Bideford today.
> What exciting lives we lead!


Daft question maybe but..... why do you need to visit both Aldi & Lidl? Does one have products the other doesn't (BTW serious question not a dig)


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2018)

Ride cancelled...... pulled thigh muscle still aching though much better.
Bit of sbopping and a trip to the library.
Renewed breakdown cover......what a b*ll ache that was. All these "we can do it for £35.00"....... then you phone them or go online only to find it excludes a, b&c and will actually be £129.00 (AA).
Remainder of yesterdays curry for tea washed down with a beer.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Daft question maybe but..... why do you need to visit both Aldi & Lidl? Does one have products the other doesn't (BTW serious question not a dig)


The stores are basically next door to each other. There's a slight difference in product lines eg.we find LIDL fruit juice and cereals more to our taste than ALDI stuff; and ALDI fruit and veg better than LIDL. Special buys are different in the two stores as well. What we can't get in one we usually get in the other.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2018)

Mrs D managed to walk around Baggy Point for the first time since breaking her ankle there in July. 

Nice having this on your doorstep.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> The stores are basically next door to each other. There's a slight difference in product lines eg.we find LIDL fruit juice and cereals more to our taste than ALDI stuff; and ALDI fruit and veg better than LIDL. Special buys are different in the two stores as well. What we can't get in one we usually get in the other.




There is a lidl store in Newtown, but we don't have any Aldi stores in Wales at all as far as i know.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2018)

It hasn't been a good day 

Trying to sort out Mrs P's email and Apple accounts. I mean who stores email back to 2003 and wonders why it's a bit slow. Nice Mr Gmail is now migrating this lot..........if the web is running slow tonight you know why.

I've had two glasses of red already and am somewhat pissed!!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> It hasn't been a good day
> 
> Trying to sort out Mrs P's email and Apple accounts. I mean who stores email back to 2003 and wonders why it's a bit slow. Nice Mr Gmail is now migrating this lot..........if the web is running slow tonight you know why.
> 
> I've had two glasses of red already and am somewhat pissed!!




I hate it when Mr WD never deletes his emails. I get rid of them as soon as. I am a bit of a neat freak...


----------



## pjd57 (1 Oct 2018)

Seven years after retiring from the fire brigade , at 54, my occasional part time care work has ended.
I only done a few hours as and when, but I'm glad it's done.


----------



## Poacher (1 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> There is a lidl store in Newtown, but we don't have any Aldi stores in Wales at all as far as i know.


Only a couple of dozen or so in Wales. maybe not near you, though.....


----------



## Poacher (1 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm home. Absolutely shattered, but now requalified as search tech and search manager. Some boys from Merseyside SAR came to observe. Here's me mincing around with them.
> 
> View attachment 432315


Why @Drago , I had no idea you were so handsome! And tall.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2018)

Poacher said:


> Only a couple of dozen or so in Wales. maybe not near you, though.....




Nothing is near me.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2018)

Poacher said:


> Why @Drago , I had no idea you were so handsome! And tall.



I know, who'd have thunk it?


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2018)

Poacher said:


> Why @Drago , I had no idea you were so handsome! And tall.


Yeah.....but who's the bald twat in the middle?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yeah.....but who's the bald twat in the middle?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate it when Mr WD never deletes his emails. I get rid of them as soon as. I am a bit of a neat freak...



Fancy swapping?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Fancy swapping?



. Could you imagine 2 people like that living in the same house?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> . Could you imagine 2 people like that living in the same house?


Doesn't bear thinking about


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Doesn't bear thinking about




It might be funny for about 5 minutes, then.........<shudders>


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2018)

After spending the morning down the hospital with my Good Lady I spent the afternoon decorating and managed to get the first coat of emulsion on both the walls I've papered and the ceiling.


----------



## Slow But Determined (1 Oct 2018)

I joined this message board today amongst other things.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2018)

I could have said "Good Morning" at 3.10am but decided to save the excitement till 4.47! 

It's blowing a hoolie outside and I've moved in to the spare room for a brew and a read.

We have won the Premium Bonds - £75 so no new bike this month.


----------



## screenman (2 Oct 2018)

Not a good night's sleep but looking forward to the day ahead, after the swim it is back to the final touches on the bathroom.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2018)

Same here screenman. Woke at 4 am and didn't get back to sleep. Windy and rainy all night and still raining here.


----------



## roadrash (2 Oct 2018)

Same here , shite sleep , full of a really horrible head cold, and generally feel BLERGGGHHH, gonna do as little as possible for as long as possible today  unless I can sleep , then I will do that


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2018)

Dog walked, preparing to take a mouthful of Clooneys. Had a nut reaction yesterday, antihistamines didn't do it so had to stick an epipen in my arriss. Feel fine, just a bit drained, so a quiet day with lots of Clooney's and some reading.


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here screenman. Woke at 4 am and didn't get back to sleep. Windy and rainy all night and still raining here.



Since moving into the back bedroom a couple of weeks ago I've been waking 5 - 5:30 every morning, it really is a nuisance, normally this time of year with the darker mornings I'm sleeping a bit later.


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2018)

I slept like a log - only woken up by my neighbours car starting.
Where on earth would you be going at 7.30am? Must be somewhere nice, as he's away all day, 5 days a week, and doesn't come back until 5.30pm.
We have a theory that he goes for long walks on the beach and then spends the afternoon in the pub somewhere. It's the only logical explanation.


----------



## GM (2 Oct 2018)

Morning all. Another one who doesn't sleep well, for the last couple of weeks I've had to get up twice during the night instead of my usual once a night, very annoying.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Oct 2018)

It's just another day.....


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2018)

Morning all, another day in paradise. The dog had been walked, boiled eggs and toast eaten for breakfast. Now I am waiting in for the window inspector (FENSA) to come and inspect the new bathroom windows to make sure they conform to the regulations, whatever they are? The grass will have to be cut today and some general tidying up. Not a busy day today.


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2018)

I'm just about to get up.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm just about to get up.




Lazy bugger.


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Lazy bugger.


Had to get up in time for 'Pop Master'......


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> I slept like a log...



You slept floating in the U bend?


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> You slept floating in the U bend?


Just call me 'Mr Hanky'.


----------



## derrick (2 Oct 2018)

Landscape gardening for me, a couple of ton of earth to move, all by hand, all the earth to the left of the fork has got to go in front of my man cave, this is one of my winter projects, this one when the weather is fine, The loft conversion when the weather is shite. got to keep the other half happy, even if it kills me.


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2018)

Spent the morning dismantling my lathe/miller into component parts to make it easier for my B-i-L to pick up.
He texted about half an hour ago to say that he would not now be coming down this week, as originally planned, but would be here on 15th October.
In other words, we could have stayed away in Cornwall for another week in the caravan. We only cut it short because we thought he was coming this week.


----------



## roadrash (2 Oct 2018)

Mrs roadrash has just informed me she wants to decorate the whole house top to bottom every room, then sell it, looks like im gonna be busy for a bit.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2018)

Time for a new missus methinks!


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> Mrs roadrash has just informed me she wants to decorate the whole house top to bottom every room, then sell it, looks like im gonna be busy for a bit.



Save your money and sell it as it is. The new owners would most likely rip it all out and redecorate to their own taste.
You might not get the highest price - but think of the hassle you'll have saved yourself.
I've never redecorated any house I've had with the sole purpose of selling it.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Save your money and sell it as it is. The new owners would most likely rip it all out and redecorate to their own taste.
> You might not get the highest price - but think of the hassle you'll have saved yourself.
> I've never redecorated any house I've had with the sole purpose of selling it.


Have to agree to a large extent. If there are any particularly "tatty areas" then tart them up but as @Dirk says, it is not likely that the prospective buyer will share your tastes.
Our last house was on the market for ages and we eventually took it off and did some work..........including a (IMO) very nice/expensive hand built stone fireplace. No sooner had we done that when the neighbours uncle knocked to say he wanted it...........cash sale. we were out within 6 weeks. Called back to collect any mail and................................yes..............he had, had our new, expensive fire place removed.
Save your money & your time.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2018)

Forcast today was dry with light wind. So my plan was.............after a couple of errands to run I would mow the gardens then go for a 10 miler.
So why am I sat here watching the rain lashing down


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Forcast today was dry with light wind. So my plan was.............after a couple of errands to run I would mow the gardens then go for a 10 miler.
> So why am I sat here watching the rain lashing down


Put the mudguards on and get out there, it's still warm.


----------



## roadrash (2 Oct 2018)

The woman is mad I tell you  she has done it twice before, how much does it cost for a divorce


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> The woman is mad I tell you  she has done it twice before, how much does it cost for a divorce


Do you mean "she has done it twice before" or "she has made you do it twice before"................subtle difference


----------



## numbnuts (2 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> It's just another day.....


Nothings happened yet


----------



## GM (2 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> The woman is mad I tell you  she has done it twice before, how much does it cost for a divorce




Has your good lady been reading Dave R's posts!


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> Has your good lady been reading Dave R's posts!


----------



## KEEF (2 Oct 2018)

Good Afternoon retired peeps, Just had the owner of the company I work for offer me more than a years salary to retire I am 68 and was going to go on my 70th.
My emotions are all over the place I need help


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Nothings happened yet


TBH I didnt know you were constipated. Try eating an orange, some spanish and drinking 3 pints of Guiness.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2018)

KEEF said:


> Good Afternoon retired peeps, Just had the owner of the company I work for offer me more than a years salary to retire I am 68 and was going to go on my 70th.
> My emotions are all over the place I need help


Depends on how much money you need and how much you NEED the company of work mates.
If you can manage without the extra years money or the work environment then snatch his hand off.
Life is short enough.
Try and make a bucket list of things you want and can afford to do and GO FOR IT.
Wish you the best.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Nothings happened yet


Just been invited out for dinner with cake


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2018)

KEEF said:


> Good Afternoon retired peeps, Just had the owner of the company I work for offer me more than a years salary to retire I am 68 and was going to go on my 70th.
> My emotions are all over the place I need help


Life's too short.
Take the money and run.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2018)

KEEF said:


> Good Afternoon retired peeps, Just had the owner of the company I work for offer me more than a years salary to retire I am 68 and was going to go on my 70th.
> My emotions are all over the place I need help




Take the money and run for the hills.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Life's too short.
> Take the money and run.




You beat me to it.


----------



## roadrash (2 Oct 2018)

I think both @welsh dragon and @Dirk should have said......take the money and RIDE for the hills.

anyhow I must carry on strippng the walls, no rest for the wicked


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> I think both @welsh dragon and @Dirk should have said......take the money and RIDE for the hills.
> 
> anyhow I must carry on strippng the walls, no rest for the wicked




Your quite correct.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> I think both @welsh dragon and @Dirk should have said......take the money and RIDE for the hills.
> 
> anyhow I must carry on strippng the walls, no rest for the wicked


Did you get a KitKat though?


----------



## KEEF (2 Oct 2018)

Had a meeting with HR today and I’ve accepted their offer it’s to good to refuse a month to clear my desk and I officially retired


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2018)

KEEF said:


> Had a meeting with HR today and I’ve accepted their offer it’s to good to refuse a month to clear my desk and I officially retired




Hoorah. Welcome to the club.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Oct 2018)

You will not be bored KEEF unless you want to be.


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2018)

KEEF said:


> Had a meeting with HR today and I’ve accepted their offer it’s to good to refuse a month to clear my desk and I officially retired


Welcome welcome welcome .


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2018)

You're supposed to spit every time you say HR (spit).


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2018)

KEEF said:


> Had a meeting with HR today and I’ve accepted their offer it’s to good to refuse a month to clear my desk and I officially retired


That's the way to do it!
Welcome to the club.


----------



## simon.r (2 Oct 2018)

Day 2. I deep-cleaned the kitchen and en-suite, pootled to Sainsbury’s to pick up a few bits and bobs, ordered a new rack for the Pronto (see profile photo), had a mid-afternoon nap, messed about on the internet for a bit and prepped a bike for tomorrow’s planned long(ish) ride. 

Life could be worse

P.S. @KEEF very early days for me and I’ve had a year to prepare, but the feeling of freedom at not being at someone else’s beck and call is incredibly liberating.


----------



## roadrash (2 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Did you get a KitKat though?



No.


----------



## GM (2 Oct 2018)

KEEF said:


> Had a meeting with HR today and I’ve accepted their offer it’s to good to refuse a month to clear my desk and I officially retired






Go for it! I was 68 when I retired, coming up to my first year of retirement and it's the best thing I've ever done. It seems strange at first but after a day you'll soon get used to it.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> No.


That's almost illegal.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2018)

Go for it. I had to work until I was almost 48 until I retired. Hardly have any time left to enjoy myself.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> I joined this message board today amongst other things.




Welcome to the mad house


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2018)

If youre mad, like bikes, beer, chips, hunting obscure ordnance survey marks, and sipping a mouthful of George Clooneys sweet liquid them you'll fit in just fine


----------



## screenman (2 Oct 2018)

Phew! What a full on day, I am going to have a sit down.


----------



## roadrash (2 Oct 2018)

busy, busy , busy , got stuck in today , stripped 4 rooms completely and took up wooden floor in 1 room and removed three carpets , I should finish stripping the other rooms tomorrow, im knackered


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> I joined this message board today amongst other things.


Welcome to the club.
Pensioner power rules!


----------



## roadrash (2 Oct 2018)

mrs roadrash has just informed me that the roof also needs re-doing


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2018)

Yep, the CycleChat pensioners rule.


----------



## simon.r (2 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Go for it. I had to work until I was almost 48 until I retired. Hardly have any time left to enjoy myself.



<montypython> 48? When I were a lad we had to work for another 56 years after that. At least. If we died before we retired we were lucky. Retirement meant poverty and a cardboard box to live in. If you were lucky. </montypython>


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Yep, the CycleChat pensioners rule.
> 
> View attachment 432584




Your looking drop dead gorgeous Drago.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2018)

You know me honey - tall and beautiful  xxx


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> You know me honey - tall and beautiful  xxx


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2018)

I've got the second coat of emulsion on this afternoon, plumber's here tomorrow to give me a quote to change and move the radiator.


----------



## screenman (3 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> I've got the second coat of emulsion on this afternoon, plumber's here tomorrow to give me a quote to change and move the radiator.



He may turn up, he may give you a quote, he will never turn up and do the job, at least that is how it happens around here. I wish you luck, not fancy the job yourself? It is not difficult.


----------



## Paulus (3 Oct 2018)

Morning all, a bright start to the day. My list of jobs from MrsP has grown and it is still only 7am
After breakfast I shall be out with the dog for a couple of hours and then maybe take in a couple of the jobs before me and millie visit the pub for a couple of ales.
I think a chicken casserole is in order for dinner tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2018)

Morning folks. Wow. It is so dark. Not cold though.


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2018)

Good morning from a dark and damp Coventry, could be a busy day today, ironing, club and papering on the agenda for today, and the plumber is coming.


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> He may turn up, he may give you a quote, he will never turn up and do the job, at least that is how it happens around here. I wish you luck, not fancy the job yourself? It is not difficult.



They're normally very good round here, just tend to be unkind to my wallet. Not a job I fancy, though I've changed radiator's before.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2018)

Morning. Dark here, feeling autumnal, which I like. Dog walked, met a lovely Labrador puppy. Quick cup of Clooneys, then its chest and back day, then chill out a bit.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2018)

Good morning everyone 

Welcome @KEEF @Slow But Determined 

Slept very badly yesterday, seems to have been a theme but much better last night.

Damp, dark, muggy but still here. Just waiting to see who blinks first over today's planned ride. I'm keen to try my new winter gear so still going.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2018)

Out on the bike today while missus goes to the hairdresser.
Might cut the lawns later.


----------



## jongooligan (3 Oct 2018)

Morning all.

Been having a bit of a holiday, including a break from the internet. Lots of hill walking, cycling and a motorbike trip with the bruv to Devon and Cornwall. Glad to see nothing much has changed in here.

In the office today trying to get a slot in my gaffer's calendar to discuss my retirement. Will be putting my papers in this month but HR need four months notice to calculate my pension. Is that an indicator of how massive my pension is or how inefficient they are?


----------



## derrick (3 Oct 2018)

After yesterday doing the garden, i will be having a lazy day today. Might clean the bike.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2018)

For a retirement thread you lots seem to be very busy unlike me, maybe I'm doing it all wrong, but I have no grass to cut, no dog to walk, no dents to ding out, no decorating and no going to the pub.


----------



## derrick (3 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> For a retirement thread you lots seem to be very busy unlike me, maybe I'm doing it all wrong, but I have no grass to cut, no dog to walk, no dents to ding out, no decorating and no going to the pub.


Get on ya bike.


----------



## screenman (3 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> For a retirement thread you lots seem to be very busy unlike me, maybe I'm doing it all wrong, but I have no grass to cut, no dog to walk, no dents to ding out, no decorating and no going to the pub.



The important thing is are you doing what you want to and when you want to.


----------



## Paulus (3 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> For a retirement thread you lots seem to be very busy unlike me, maybe I'm doing it all wrong, but I have no grass to cut, no dog to walk, no dents to ding out, no decorating and no going to the pub.


So what do you do?
Everyone here did what they are doing now, except with paid work getting in the way.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2018)

Although it isn't cold here, it does look like it is gouping to rain, so i have houseworky stuff to do, and i have a couple of new books to read as well.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2018)

Very cloudy here but no rain forecast.


----------



## KEEF (3 Oct 2018)

Thanks all, I actually cant wait now


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2018)

Sun's come out now, its a bit warmer than its been the last couple of days. Ironing done and I've been round with the vac Just waiting for the plumber, once he's been we're off down the club, going to play some bingo and drink tea, and there should be some biscuits.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2018)

Just back from a pleasant 16 mile ride around the coast whilst missus was having her hair done.
Swift coffee, then down to the beach with the dog.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2018)

KEEF said:


> Thanks all, I actually cant wait now


It'll be the longest month of your life........


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2018)

26.9c here in the sun, just finished an hour on the turbo, sweaty clothes in the washer


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2018)

Slightly brighter here, peeking through here and there.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2018)

Doggie walked. Bit quieter on the beach now at this time of year.












Happy dog!


----------



## GM (3 Oct 2018)

Good afternoon all. Just stopped for a sandwich, been busy on the garden project this morning ( take note numbnuts ) Going for a little ride to get some shopping, and then carry on with the good work. Got my brother staying with us for a couple of days, so there might will be beer tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2018)

We are having braised beef and carrots with mashed potatoes. Should be ready in a couple of hours


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2018)

Cutting the lawns this afternoon, got the front one done then thought - 'I can't be arsed with the rear today' - so lawnmower went back in the shed. I'll get it done before the weekend, as we are away in the van again on Monday.


----------



## roadrash (3 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Cutting the lawns this afternoon, got the front one done then thought - 'I can't be arsed with the rear today' - so lawnmower went back in the shed. I'll get it done before the weekend, as we are away in the van again on Monday.



good man , wouldn't want to burn yourself out


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2018)

Snoozed off for an hour with a Labrador on my feet - quality doggy time for me  Mrs D has a Hospital appointment at half four. We don't have anyone to babysit Mini D, so very regrettably I'm going to have to break out the dirty diesel and leave the Smart car in the garage.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having braised beef and carrots with mashed potatoes. Should be ready in a couple of hours



Yum, yum. One of my favourites.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Yum, yum. One of my favourites.




And mine.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Snoozed off for an hour with a Labrador on my feet - quality doggy time for me  Mrs D has a Hospital appointment at half four. We don't have anyone to babysit Mini D, so very regrettably I'm going to have to break out the dirty diesel and leave the Smart car in the garage.


Not big enough for both of you then?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2018)

Just back from 65 miles avg 16. Pleased with that. For the first time in ages we had a full set - meaning all five of the Silver Eagles turned out plus the young woman who acts as our carer!!!!

On one particularly daft old fart ride she did remark "at least when there's five of you you have a full set of senses." Today's ride was an excellent mix of daft old codgers banter, wisdom and experience - all at pensioners pace 

@Drago used my Planet X overshoes for the first time. Very pleased. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> good man , wouldn't want to burn yourself out


One tries to pace oneself.


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having braised beef and carrots with mashed potatoes. Should be ready in a couple of hours



Chicken thighs, spuds and mixed veg here, thighs are in the oven simmering in OXO gravy.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2018)

Home made quiche Lorraine with home grown tomatoes and green salad. 

Then off to watch the Rovers


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2018)

Stir fried chilli crayfish tails with noodles for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Stir fried chilli crayfish tails with noodles for me.




Ooh. That sounds yummy


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2018)




----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2018)

Mrs D wanted to go for a McDonald's after the Hospital. I said I'd rather eat the peanuts out of my own turds, so we went to Morrison's cafe instead.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Mrs D wanted to go for a McDonald's after the Hospital. * I said I'd rather eat the peanuts out of my own turds, *so we went to Morrison's cafe instead.



You have a magical way with words!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You have a magical way with words!




 Doesn't he just.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You have a magical way with words!


The "new McNuggets"!!


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I said I'd rather eat the peanuts out of my own turds, so we went to Morrison's cafe instead.


They do have some strange things on Morrison's menu!


----------



## roadrash (3 Oct 2018)

well that's all the rooms stripped and the roof has been removed, no messing about, straight in and get it done.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> well that's all the rooms stripped and* the roof has been removed, *no messing about, straight in and get it done.


Suppose it rains!


----------



## roadrash (3 Oct 2018)

no rain forcast


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2018)

I've got most of the third wall papered tonight, just the end pieces to do.I've seen two plumbers, I think the first one was related to Dick Turpin, over 300 notes to move and change a radiator, I've two more to see tomorrow.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2018)

Let's hope Mrs Dave didn't get spattered in your wallpaper paste


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Let's hope Mrs Dave didn't get spattered in your wallpaper paste



No chance


----------



## roadrash (3 Oct 2018)

I will probably make a start on the wallpapering tomorrow


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2018)

You sorted out Mrs Rash's thatch yet?


----------



## roadrash (3 Oct 2018)

not yet


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Let's hope Mrs Dave didn't get spattered in your wallpaper paste






dave r said:


> No chance


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2018)

Morning chaps. Still dark here and it is misty as well.


----------



## jongooligan (4 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> I think the first one was related to Dick Turpin, over 300 notes to move and change a radiator



I know a builder who over quotes massively if he goes to look at a job then doesn't fancy it. I guess your plumber doesn't want the job.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2018)

jongooligan said:


> I know a builder who over quotes massively if he goes to look at a job then doesn't fancy it. I guess your plumber doesn't want the job.



Possibly, a few do that, he is known locally for being a bit pricey, though we've used him before and he does a good job


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2018)

Lemmy walked. Head still full of snot. Will this cold never go?


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2018)

jongooligan said:


> I know a builder who over quotes massively if he goes to look at a job then doesn't fancy it. I guess your plumber doesn't want the job.



We're on our third joiner who does this. I have to say I find it VERY annoying and would far prefer to either be told straight out the job is too small or given some believable reason.

These guys have been very good and we've always paid a premium but eventually it leaves a bad taste. The most recent came back with £8000+ to replace a porch - three sides are formed by our house so we needed a roof, door and window!!! I thought £4000 and was prepared for £5000!!


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2018)

Morning all.
Riding into Barnstaple this morning, along the Tarka Trail, to get some shopping.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2018)

Im quite lucky. My nephew owns his own building company, so on the rare occasions I can't repair something by squirting silicone sealant all over it I call him in.


----------



## GM (4 Oct 2018)

Morning all. It's a bit misty here this morning. We'll give the dog a good run over the park after breakfast, and then carry on with the good work,


----------



## numbnuts (4 Oct 2018)

I went out for a walk at 2am and it was dry and quite warm only saw two cars, now it is damp and misty


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2018)

Pint of Gorilla Whey protein shake consumed. BEEFCAKE!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2018)

I just get Mr WD to fix everything.....


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Im quite lucky. My nephew owns his own building company, so on the rare occasions I can't repair something by squirting silicone sealant all over it I call him in.



Lucky man, it's good when it's family. I have friends who run a small, successful property renovation business who could help. The problem is they are so kind and feel I was taking advantage.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2018)

I got back about half an hour ago my usual Thursday loop to Hatton cut slightly short, 52 miles, my back is complaining loudly, I'm comfortable on the bike but not off it, I'm finding getting my right shoe undone and off a challenge, though I'm fine with the left one. A cool and cloudy ride out then a sunny and warm ride home, under dressed on the way out and over dressed on the way back.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2018)

Okey dokey, Felt road bike cleaned, bearings serviced, thoroughly gone over, paint waxed, any bare metal or plated/anodised parts sprayed with Duck Oil and hung up for the Winter.

Then I unhooked Miles Von Muncher, my go anywhere, do anything, armoured personnel carrier. 1996 Saracen MTB frame, new powder coat, Niche wheels with Shimano dynohub, guards, touring carriers front and rear. Roads? Easy, slow but pleasingly comfy. Off Road? No probs. Day or night. It isn't a flying machine, but it rolls nicely and is very comfortable. Seems that Winter has an upside!


----------



## postman (4 Oct 2018)

List for tomorrow.First change bedding,second wash said bedding,third fold warm bedding,it saves ironing.Fourth cut up tree branches small items and put then in the gardening bin,lastly and MOST important take off turbo tyre and replace with best tyre on the mountain bike so i am ready for winter riding .


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2018)

All packed for weekend in London, family wedding, followed by a week walking in the Pyrenees. Mrs P surveyed all my activity for a while...................................."Planning a ride tomorrow are we?" she enquired with a raised eyebrow.

Are cyclists this transparent???


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2018)

I was just soooooo busy today.
Up at 07.00..... golf at 09.30. Couple of pints then home.
Nice whisky.
Change the bedding.
"Made" a curry as in opened a can of M&S curry.....added mushrooms, onion and peppers. Did rice & naan. Stuffed ourselves.
Life is really hard.


----------



## roadrash (4 Oct 2018)

wallpaper has been chosen and papering shall commence tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> wallpaper has been chosen and papering shall commence tomorrow


You said that Yesterday!


----------



## screenman (4 Oct 2018)

The bathroom is finished.


----------



## roadrash (4 Oct 2018)

No, yesterday I said....




roadrash said:


> I will probably make a start on the wallpapering tomorrow


----------



## screenman (4 Oct 2018)

Starting the other bathroom on Monday.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2018)

Trouble brewing at Chez Screenman...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fYzoQD89lKU


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2018)

Finished the wall of patterned paper, the two narrow strips into the corners, the first one into the corner where the chimney is was straight forward, it wasn't far out, the other one did my head in, there wasn't a ninety degree angle anywhere. Any way thats it till I sort out a plumber.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2018)

Morning folks.  quite dark here still.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I was just soooooo busy today.
> Up at 07.00..... golf at 09.30. Couple of pints then home.



That's early for a beer!


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks.  quite dark here still.


Wake up later then!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2018)

Damp, grey and a bit breezy this morning. Anyway must get dressed for a ride regardless as the last chance for ten days.

One of the young whippersnappers who joins the old farts on a Friday claims to be "off form." How can you be off form at 27 - that's 37 years younger than me!!!!!


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> One of the young whippersnappers who joins the old farts on a Friday claims to be "off form." How can you be off form at 27 - that's 37 years younger than me!!!!!


Kids, eh?


----------



## Paulus (5 Oct 2018)

Morning all, I have an appointment with the dentist and the chiropractor this morning. A bit of a service and MOT day for me.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> That's early for a beer!


Its five 0'clock some where


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2018)

Day sorted.
Mrs Dave going into town by car, to get her hair cut. I am going in later by bus. We are then going for a meal at a chinese which does a 3 course lunch for £8.99..........not tried it before but I am told it very good.
Probably watch golf on tv later.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2018)

Time to get up!
I'll cut the rear lawn this morning, then have a stroll down the village for a couple of pints of wallop and some fish & chips.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks.  quite dark here still.


As they use to say in church “light a candle then”


----------



## numbnuts (5 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Time to get up!
> I'll cut the rear lawn this morning, then have a stroll down the village for a couple of pints of wallop and some fish & chips.


I've just got up


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Time to get up!
> *I'll cut the rear lawn this morning,* then have a stroll down the village for a couple of pints of wallop and some fish & chips.



You're lucky then. Our back lawn is on a fair slope and we haven't been able to cut it since early August as it has been continuously sopping wet since then - now around 14" long!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2018)

Trying to muster enthusiasm to file tax returns that I've been meaning to do for months.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2018)

Today will be a day for putting the Marigolds on and cleaning the bathroom... i am going now and i may be some time....


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2018)

Dog walked, house tidied, grass cut, weights lifted, protein shake consumed. Going to spend some time catching up on my reading today.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked, house tidied, grass cut, weights lifted, protein shake consumed. .


God what time did you get up , I've just had me breakfast


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2018)

I fought the good fight with the bog brush, bleach, cif etc. Now all i have left to do is the floor (i will do that later) as it is a job that I really hate. Living room vacummed and dusted. Washing up done, and a load of washing will be finished in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2018)

It's Friday......
It's lunchtime......
So that means.........







Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's Friday......
> It's lunchtime......
> So that means.........
> 
> ...



We're in Oaks Farm Shop having lunch. Shopping done, I'm talking to plumbers again this afternoon as well as gardening and bike cleaning.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's Friday......
> It's lunchtime......
> So that means.........
> 
> ...


Cannot stand salt & vinegar crips.
That other item looks rather nice though.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I fought the good fight with the bog brush, bleach, cif etc. Now all i have left to do is the floor (i will do that later) as it is a job that I really hate. Living room vacummed and dusted. Washing up done, and a load of washing will be finished in about 10 minutes.


When Mrs Dave hurt her back 2 years ago I had a decision to make.
All the cleaning myself Vs £25 a week for all the stuff I dont want to do and I can cycle & golf etc.
I am amazed what a good, young cleaner can do in 2 hours.
Mrs Dave's back is much better but we have decided tp keep the cleaner as its a win win


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> When Mrs Dave hurt her back 2 years ago I had a decision to make.
> All the cleaning myself Vs £25 a week for all the stuff I dont want to do and I can cycle & golf etc.
> I am amazed what a good, young cleaner can do in 2 hours.
> Mrs Dave's back is much better but we have decided tp keep the cleaner as its a win win




Lucky thing.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2018)

Floor has beem cleaned and the marigolds are back in the cupboard. Egg and chips with bread and butter for us and a cup of coffee.


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Floor has beem cleaned and the marigolds are back in the cupboard. Egg and chips with bread and butter for us and a cup of coffee.



Pork steak in the oven, spuds on, I'm doing pork steak roast spuds and mixed veg for tonight.  Bikes been checked and washed, it'll get polished later. Garden's been tidied, weeded and the grass has been cut, I even got the grass strimmed in the entry as far as the extension cable would let me, and trimmed the overhanging tree's , saves me listening to the twigs and branches banging on the roof if I bring the car round the back.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Pork steak in the oven, spuds on, I'm doing pork steak roast spuds and mixed veg for tonight.  Bikes been checked and washed, it'll get polished later. Garden's been tidied, weeded and the grass has been cut, I even got the grass strimmed in the entry as far as the extension cable would let me, and trimmed the overhanging tree's , saves me listening to the twigs and branches banging on the roof if I bring the car round the back.




Have you tried roasted carrots? Par boil them like you would when doing roast potatoes, then roast them with your potatoes. They are really yummy


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you tried roasted carrots? Par boil them like you would when doing roast potatoes, then roast them with your potatoes. They are really yummy



They sound nice


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> They sound nice




They are. Really sweet.


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2018)

Swim done, dents done, other bathroom started and 90 minutes on bike.


----------



## roadrash (5 Oct 2018)

Done a shed load of wallpapering today ,shedload to do tomorrow and mrs roadrash has been making my brews and making curtains for each room, its all go at roadrash towers , photos to follow when we finished


----------



## derrick (5 Oct 2018)

Another afternoon in the garden, it's hard work but it's getting there,


----------



## Smudge (5 Oct 2018)

Been pottering around.....
Retirement is all about the pottering.


----------



## GM (5 Oct 2018)

Busy day for everyone then, I'm splattered in white emulsion, so a good scrub down later. Weekend off, going to my brothers in south Wales, which means more beer will be consumed.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you tried roasted carrots? Par boil them like you would when doing roast potatoes, then roast them with your potatoes. They are really yummy


No need to par boil them. Just whack 'em in the oven.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2018)

Crikey you lot have been busy!

Nice ride today though it rained for the last 25 miles. Home, washed bike down, washed me down, changed and went to the bike shop to discuss power meters and other cycling stuff. 

Found suit for tomorrow's wedding. Pressed suit!!! Two years since last needed.

Packed walking gear and clothes for holiday in Pyrenees leaving on Monday.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you tried roasted carrots? Par boil them like you would when doing roast potatoes, then roast them with your potatoes. They are really yummy



Just grab a selection of root or hard veg you have in the house. Dice in to roughly equal sizes, slice some garlic (as much as you want), toss in olive oil, season with S&P, place on baking tray and chuck in the oven gas mark 5-6 for 25-30 minutes. MAGIC! Serve with any meat you like.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Just grab a selection of root or hard veg you have in the house. Dice in to roughly equal sizes, slice some garlic (as much as you want), toss in olive oil, season with S&P, place on baking tray and chuck in the oven gas mark 5-6 for 25-30 minutes. MAGIC! Serve with any meat you like.


My missus does this with baby new potatoes, carrots, leeks and sausages. All cut to roughly the same size. Plenty of rough cut garlic, black pepper and a chilli. Yummy!


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Time to get up!
> I'll cut the rear lawn this morning, then have a stroll down the village for a couple of pints of wallop and some fish & chips.


No 




? ?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2018)

Yep @Dirk it works with just about everything.

We also have a meal which includes interesting potatoes - basically diced potatoes, olive oil, garlic and some veg all roasted together.

Interesting?? One evening when the kids were young one of them asked their very tired and frazzled mother "what's for tea?" Mother replied "something and potatoes." Child "Not potatoes. Potatoes are boring.".....................

Mother roars from the kitchen "Well these are INTERESTING potatoes" and ever since then you can guess the name this dish has!!!


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2018)

Off out for brekkie later and comedy club tonight, not a clue what the bit in the middle will bring.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2018)

Good morning folks, up early to watch the F1 qualifying from Japan, it looks very dark and wet outside, I've done last night's washing up and put the washing on and I'm now settled on the settee in front of thr fire with a  waiting for it to start.


----------



## GM (6 Oct 2018)

Morning all. I had a nightmare last night, I dreamt someone who I used to do work for tried to talk me to go back to work, but I stood firm and said, no way am I getting up at silly o'clock in the morning, I like my tea in bed in the morning to much!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2018)

Good morning folks. We had rain overnight, but it is is still quite mild here.  the only thing i have done so far is to make myself a cup of coffee.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2018)

Hello people. I have now slept through the night without waking for five nights.

Last night I picked, cleaned, deseeded and oven dried the remaining chillies. As a precaution I wore latex gloves........... 

Paul's top tip for today? After messing with a lot of chillies wash your hands VERY thoroughly before going for a pee.... Deep heat doesn't come close


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2018)

Dog walked, and I've already swallowed a load of George Clooney's hot, sweet liquid. It's started raining here, so maybe a few hours with my Stephen Leather book, then decide what to do. I'm on call for SAR, so no booze. Retirement mooching is great.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. I had a nightmare last night, I dreamt someone who I used to do work for tried to talk me to go back to work......


Holy crap! That sounds awful.
Do you need counselling?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked, and I've already swallowed a load of George Clooney's hot, sweet liquid. It's started raining here, so maybe a few hours with my Stephen Leather book, then decide what to do. I'm on call for SAR, so no booze. Retirement mooching is great.


Is that the latest Stephen Leather book?
Its very good.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2018)

I only read one of those books. I used to like Clive Cussler and the Dirk Pit novels.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2018)

Caravan brought back home this morning. Got a couple of jobs to do (there's always something I can find!) and give it a thorough clean after our last foray.
Off on Monday for a week, to a site that's new to us, not far from Dunster in Somerset.
Just booked a week at a site on Dartmoor for Christmas.
Reckon we'll have done about 85 nights away in the caravan by the end of this year.
This year has gone so quickly!


----------



## Paulus (6 Oct 2018)

Morning all, MrsP and MissP are off to MissP's new house to do a bit of work. I am on duty to pick MissP's car up from the garage, it is having new brake pads fitted. It is a grey day here and I think it is just starting to rain.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2018)

We has and it was very foggy during the night
just had breakfast fried egg on toast with black pudding and mushrooms


----------



## Paulus (6 Oct 2018)

Just having an egg and bacon sandwich myself.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2018)

I hate mushrooms. Horrible slimey things.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate mushrooms. Horrible slimey things.


You're weird!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> You're weird!




Yucky horrible things they are. Bleh, and i am not weird.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> You're weird!


It's surprising how many people don't like mushrooms
it's more surprising how many people are weird


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> It's surprising how many people don't like mushrooms
> it's more surprising how many people are weird




Watch it you.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate mushrooms. Horrible slimey things.





welsh dragon said:


> Yucky horrible things they are. Bleh, and i am not weird.


I really can't bring myself to like these posts. It would be like endorsing mushroomism.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> We has and it was very foggy during the night
> just had breakfast fried egg on toast with black pudding and mushrooms


You mean dried pigs blood with lumps of fat in....... YEUCKY


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> You mean dried pigs blood with lumps of fat in....... YEUCKY


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


>


Next you will be telling me you eat it with a plate of tripe and a side portion of brawn........ trebble yeuk.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Next you will be telling me you eat it with a plate of tripe and a side portion of brawn........ trebble yeuk.


Tripe?! Horrible slimey stuff! 
Brawn's OK though.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2018)

I do like black pudding.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> I really can't bring myself to like these posts.* It would be like endorsing mushroomism.*


_Practices of Mushroomism require life dedication to The Almighty Covan of Mushroomity._

Witch Craft?


----------



## gavroche (6 Oct 2018)

I had a very busy day today so intend to do very little tomorrow. 
Today, I put a new light fitting on the dining room ceiling, creosoted the front fence as it was fading, fixed the kitchen tap and put away the garden furniture in the cellar until next spring. Oh , I nearly forgot, I also had to find time to go into town with my wife to order a new gas fire for the lounge. That was quite an expensive outing. Cider time now and relax.


----------



## roadrash (6 Oct 2018)

more wallpapering done today, and carpet laid


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> more wallpapering done today, and carpet laid


Roof?


----------



## roadrash (6 Oct 2018)

no roof as yet. maybe tomorrow


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2018)

Good morning people, I'm sat in front of the fire waiting for the F1 race to start, it's a bit dark and chilly this morning. We got an invite to a friend's party last night, and I don't do noisy parties, I was glad when it was time to go home.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Oct 2018)

I'm going doggy/house sitting


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2018)

Good morning. My god it's bloody cold here. We have a hard frost. I have started a fire and am sitting here wth a cup of coffee.


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2018)

Dog walked, brewing a Clooney's, Mrs and Mini D still asleep.


----------



## screenman (7 Oct 2018)

We have a cople of mates coming over today to stay for the night, Sunday lunch out then a very boozy afternoon with the kids coming over to see them both, he has been my best mate for over 40 years now, and you lot thought I did not have any friends.

The comedy clubs in Lincoln last night was off the scale funny, if you ever get a chance to go to one make the effort, if you do not like it you have not lost much, if you do like them as we found out then they are great fun.


----------



## Paulus (7 Oct 2018)

Morning all. I've been awake since 6.30, so dog walked early, and now as it is nice and sunny, I shall be out on the bike soon.


----------



## gavroche (7 Oct 2018)

Dog walked , having a coffee now then going to the Range in Rhyl to buy some curtains my wife wants to replace the ones in the lounge. Happy to say she is paying for that.


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2018)

cold and frosty on wigan pier today


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2018)

Gorgeous day in North Devon today.
Just walked doggie on Saunton Sands. Back for a quick coffee. Got to clean the interior of the caravan, then off for a stroll down the village for Sunday lunch.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2018)

It's a glorious morning in London and I'm now sat on the train home to Manchester.

A truly excellent wedding yesterday. I have what feels like a cruciate ligament injury in the back of my left knee - dancing at 64  If I was a footballer I'd be subbed.

Mr P and Mrs P both deserve to have outrageous hangovers - a lot, I mean a LOT, of champagne, wine, margheritas and something red was consumed last night. Quite why we feel fine is a mystery.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2018)

Afternoonl. A nice day now, but still quite cool. I have been yacking to my mum on the phone. She will be 97 in a couple of weeks. It will be flowers time again as she has everything she needs so interflora it will be.


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2018)

Sunday lunch in my local. Roast pork, yorkie, roast teddies, carrots, cabbage, butternut squash, cauliflower cheese, apple sauce & gravy - £6.75.


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2018)

^^^^^that would be ok if it had about a dozen extra roast spuds  I love roasties


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^^that would be ok if it had about a dozen extra roast spuds  I love roasties


It is an option, but I didn't want to make a pig of myself......


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^^that would be ok if it had about a dozen extra roast spuds  I love roasties


Yes......there seems to be plenty of meat but a shortage of roasties. Would NOT suit Mrs Dave. When she was young her Dad used to tell her "you could eat one spud more than a pig".


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> It is an option, but I didn't want to make a pig of myself......


I doubt it's even an Aunt Bessie's pud, let alone a Yorkshire Pudding!


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2018)

I would where roast spuds are concerned, @Dave7 that's what mrs roadrash says to me


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> I doubt it's even an Aunt Bessie's pud, let alone a Yorkshire Pudding!



Its not aunt bessies…….its dirks


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2018)

I am not a huge fan ot potatoes, either chips, boiled, or roasted.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not a huge fan ot potatoes, either chips, boiled, or roasted.


Mashed?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Mashed?




Nope. Not mashed either.


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> Its not aunt bessies…….its dirks


Aunt Bessie can go f*** 'erself - she ain't getting 'er 'ands on my puddin's.


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not a huge fan ot potatoes, either chips, boiled, or roasted.



your just weird...…..


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> your just weird...…..


I think we established that with the mushroom testimony.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> your just weird...…..






Dirk said:


> I think we established that with the mushroom testimony.


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2018)

We are headed for the pub after we've finished at the Warwick Chocolate Fair.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2018)

Up early today.......at Liverpool pierhead by 0900 to watch the Giants parade (photos posted on main cafe forum).
Mrs Dave took ill while in M&S........we think it was the lighting as certain lights make her faint.
Anyway staff were brilliant..... brought chairs then took us into the rest room. Chocky bickies and a drink and all was good.
Back home now, both enjoying a whisky.
I am about to watch the golf AND THEN watch Lpool thrash Man City (well maybe


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Up early today.......at Liverpool pierhead by 0900 to watch the Giants parade (photos posted on main cafe forum).
> Mrs Dave took ill while in M&S........we think it was the lighting as certain lights make her faint.
> Anyway staff were brilliant..... brought chairs then took us into the rest room. Chocky bickies and a drink and all was good.
> Back home now, both enjoying a whisky.
> I am about to watch the golf AND THEN watch Lpool thrash Man City (well maybe




Hope Mrs Dave is feeling better now.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> ........... roast teddies.......



Does no one else share my disquiet over this menu item? What would Christopher Robin say?

In other news still no hangover but knee not improving. Very odd.


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Does no one else share my disquiet over this menu item?


It's a Devon thing.


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2018)

In the New Pippin for Sunday Dinner, went in the Walesgrave and there was a 45 minute wait for a table.


----------



## Paulus (7 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> In the New Pippin for Sunday Dinner, went in the Walesgrave and there was a 45 minute wait for a table.


was it worth the wait?


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2018)

Paulus said:


> was it worth the wait?



We walked out the Walesgrave when we were told the wait, The New Pippin is only half a mile away and we got straight in and served, we've had a very nice roast Sunday lunch.


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2018)

A lovely roast chicken dinner, sticky toffee pudding and custard to follow, all washed down with a pint of cider, I might fall asleep in front of the telly later.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Hope Mrs Dave is feeling better now.


Thanks for that. Took about 3 hours but seems better now.
She just punched my arm so must be ok


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2018)

Good morning. . It was really windy here last night. Today is shopping day. Grrrrr


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2018)

Dog walked. Just settling down wjth a Clooneys. Once Mrs and Mini D are out ill tidy up, hit rhe weights for half hour (arms and shoulders today) then off over to MK to do a few hours coaching. Old boy fell off his bike a few months back and hurt himself, wants to ride again but his confidence has gone. He's a mate of a mate so I won't charge, and I've mapped a few OS benchmarks to bag while I'm down there.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2018)

Good Morning chaps and chappesses from a damp, grey and chilly Lancashire.

In an hour we set off to the airport enroute to a damp, grey but warmer Sarrancolin the Pyrenees!!! Forecast has been improving though.

Miraculously we managed to pack four full sets of walking gear in one suitcase last night. Not going to give Ryanair a penny more than needed.

Choosing random seats for our party and we have been allocated 15A, 16C, 04C, 12A - revenge for refusing to shell out £4 to chose our seats when there weren't even pairs available


----------



## Paulus (8 Oct 2018)

Morning all, I am going to walk the dog on the way to my son's place, about an hours walk away.He is clearing out the shed that has so much junk in it he cannot get through the door. There are a lot of ancient tools in there that were my dads, they will be sorted as well, into the ones that are any good and the ones that are not. Several dump runs will be the order of the day.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2018)

Hitching up in a couple of hours time and then the Pikey Pensioners hit the road again.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2018)

I was Moby Dick last night


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I was Moby Dick last night




Hope you feel better today.


----------



## Paulus (8 Oct 2018)

Change of plan, my son's mate with the van can't make it. So a bit of grocery shopping, secret shopper enquiries to the local veterinary surgeries to find out their consultation and vaccination prices. Maybe a pint at lunchtime.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2018)

Paulus said:


> Change of plan, my son's mate with the van can't make it. So a bit of grocery shopping, secret shopper enquiries to the local veterinary surgeries to find out their consultation and* vaccination prices. Maybe a pint at lunchtime.*


In't that a bit much or are the vacines weak.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2018)

Currently doing a Dirk in Spoons.


----------



## derrick (8 Oct 2018)

Morning spent in the garden, Hopefully get the concrete down sometime this week. This is going to earn me lots of browne points.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2018)

Good afternoon. I am back from shopping (thank god). That's it for another month apart from odds and sods. . Really windy here now.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2018)

Home, enjoying a French stick. Ooer!


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> Currently doing a Dirk in Spoons.


Currently doing Screenman in Woods Bar, Dulverton.


----------



## Slow But Determined (8 Oct 2018)

Learnt today that when on a non cycling holiday and you want to burn off some of the consumed beer and food, don't go jogging as it is hard work!!!!


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2018)

I got 57 miles in this morning, not the nicest morning for a bike ride, chilly with a cold breeze blowing, made for a hard morning but an enjoyable ride non the less. I got back and had barely got my jacket and shoes of when the phone started ringing, it was the doctor we saw a week ago telling me to reduce the dose on one of the tablets my Good Lady's taking.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2018)

Morning chaps. Very dark here, but no rain or wind.


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2018)

Dog walked. Feeling a bit depressed really. In the news yesterday, the Earth is doomed, we're all going to boil.walking back through the village, watching the Range Rovers, Lexuses, various unnecessarily large cars, all with just a driver, all being driven like loons, all puking out filth.

The turkeys are continuing to vote for Christmas. Our race is doomed.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2018)

Mornin'.
Woken up by a dawn chorus of Pheasants. They're everywhere; never seen so many!
We're on a very nice site, with the van situated right on the banks of the river Exe. Nice to see the Dippers up and down the river.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked. Feeling a bit depressed really. In the news yesterday, the Earth is doomed, we're all going to boil.walking back through the village, watching the Range Rovers, Lexuses, various unnecessarily large cars, all with just a driver, all being driven like loons, all puking out filth.
> 
> The turkeys are continuing to vote for Christmas. Our race is doomed.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked. Feeling a bit depressed really. In the news yesterday, the Earth is doomed, we're all going to boil.walking back through the village, watching the Range Rovers, Lexuses, various unnecessarily large cars, all with just a driver, all being driven like loons, all puking out filth.
> 
> The turkeys are continuing to vote for Christmas. Our race is doomed.


Cheer up matey - it'll soon be Christmas.


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2018)

On the plus side, there's good cycling news. I've got 8 bikes, Mrs D has 2. I've not got any more because I've run out of storage. However, I've figured out have to hang 2 more horizontally, flat against the inside of the garage roof. So that's a new bike for Christmas, and a new bike for my 50th birthday in the new year. I quite fancy a Pashley Morgan and a Speed 5.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> On the plus side, there's good cycling news. I've got 8 bikes, Mrs D has 2. I've not got any more because I've run out of storage. However, I've figured out have to hang 2 more horizontally, flat against the inside of the garage roof. So that's a new bike for Christmas, and a new bike for my 50th birthday in the new year. I quite fancy a Pashley Morgan and a Speed 5.


Totally unnecessarily over biked. Just think of the excessive pollution caused by the manufacture and global transportation of them.......


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2018)

Ah, but I maintain them for my grandchildren (I have 5 already) so they'll have low pollution transport when I pop my clogs


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Ah, but I maintain them for my grandchildren (I have 5 already) so they'll have low pollution transport when I pop my clogs


Nah! They'll just bin them and buy new ones.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I was Moby Dick last night


I think I'm better now


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2018)

Protein shake consumed. Muscles fed.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Protein shake consumed. Muscles fed.


Mmmm...... mussels.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Mmmm...... mussels.




Mussels bleh  

And you lot better not make any comment


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Mussels bleh
> 
> And you lot better not make any comment


Cockles


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2018)

Well that hasn't gone to plan, plumber in to put our new radiator in the bedroom, radiator fitted no problems, but the boiler won't fill, turns out we've got a fault on the boiler, plumber's just gone to get the replacement part.  This isn't going to be good for my wallet.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Well that hasn't gone to plan, plumber in to put our new radiator in the bedroom, radiator fitted no problems, but the boiler won't fill, turns out we've got a fault on the boiler, plumber's just gone to get the replacement part.  This isn't going to be good for my wallet.




Oh dear.


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2018)

Result! The Air Ambulance have given me a free bin bag!


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Mussels bleh
> 
> And you lot better not make any comment


Bet you think they're 'orrible slimy things.
PS - we had clams yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bet you think they're 'orrible slimy things.
> PS - we had clams yesterday.




How did you guess. You must be psychic. . I like crab, lobster, prawns and fish in general, but shell fish. Yuck.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2018)

Just for you I'll have a carton of whelks on Watchet harbour whilst looking across to Wales.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just for you I'll have a carton of whelks on Watchet harbour whilst looking across to Wales.
> View attachment 433305




Cooooooeeeeeeee.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooooeeeeeeee.


Got a lovely view of Port Talbot steel works.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Got a lovely view of Port Talbot steel works.




Thank god i don't live down south then.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2018)

Got a better view in the pub.


----------



## gavroche (9 Oct 2018)

Cleaned frame and oiled the chain on all three bikes this afternoon. The Specialized Roubaix and Cube Peloton are put away till next spring now and the Allez will be my winter bike for the very few outings I will do.


----------



## Paulus (9 Oct 2018)

I got called to the shed clearing that should of happened yesterday. 3 dump runs a lot of junk and 60+ years of collected nuts, bolts and assorted screws, plus unidentified metals and a grand collection of ancient tools and paint tins. Plus some things from my childhood that I thought had gone many years back.
A couple of things we kept were some WW2 ammunition boxes that my dad kept old car parts and tools in. There is still some way to go, but at least Michael can now get in the shed.

Then, this afternoon MrsP wanted to go to the plant nursery to get some flower bulbs, came back with 100 assorted daffs, tulips and hyacinths.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked. Feeling a bit depressed really. In the news yesterday, the Earth is doomed, we're all going to boil.walking back through the village, watching the Range Rovers, Lexuses, various unnecessarily large cars, all with just a driver, all being driven like loons, all puking out filth.
> *
> The turkeys are continuing to vote for Christmas. * Our race is doomed.


Leave Dustin out of it!!!


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Cheer up matey - it'll soon be Christmas.


Seventy Six to go


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2018)

Seventy six pints of Guinness? So its only 4 days away?


----------



## roadrash (9 Oct 2018)

Another busy day at roadrash towers today, new skirting boards done today along with some more wallpapering, and the front door is back on now.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2018)

Plumber in this morning, new radiator put in under the window, old radiator disposed off, plumber leant it against the fence out the front and a short time later the local scrappy rolls up in his tatty transit and that's the last we saw of it. The job had a sting in the tail though, it's only the first or second time it's been drained, when it came to refilling it the boiler wouldn't, he had to repair the filling loop first, added sixty quid to the bill. I put the boarding back tonight, stripped the old wallpaper of the wall and filled the holes.


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2018)

Christopher Plummer?


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Christopher Plummer?



??? Names familiar but I can't place it.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> ??? Names familiar but I can't place it.


Von Trapp


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Von Trapp



I'd forgotten about them, but it begs the question, what's the sound of music got to do with me redecorating our front bedroom.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2018)

Ask @Drago


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Ask @Drago



Good idea.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2018)

Looks like I'm first.......no fun on your own so I'm going back to bed


----------



## screenman (10 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like I'm first.......no fun on your own so I'm going back to bed



I have been answering some emails, certainly not going back to bed. But of sawdust making this morning and a ride is planned for this afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2018)

Good morning one and all from the very beautiful Pyrenees. First visit to this part of France and it won't be my last - already planning a cycling trip for next year.

Forecast is 23C and no wind - I want my bike!!!!! 

Today we are driving to the summit of Col d'Aspin to go walking. A gentle stroll yesterday in Val Loundon near Lac de Génos. While having our picnic this big bugger landed 20 feet away - a Griffon Vulture. I didn't know we had vultures in Europe.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2018)

Mornng peeps. . Today is supposed to be nice here. If it is then......


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2018)

Shoulder very, very achy today, so I'll have a quiet morning, see how it goes.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2018)

Shorts and T shirt again today.
Off out walking on the Mendips after we get up.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning one and all from the very beautiful Pyrenees. First visit to this part of France and it won't be my last - already planning a cycling trip for next year.
> 
> Forecast is 23C and no wind - I want my bike!!!!!
> 
> ...


Second photos WoW


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2018)

It is going to be a beautiful day here. It's warming up nicely.


----------



## Paulus (10 Oct 2018)

Morning all, dog walked, coffee drunk at the cafe and now the washing is on. A lovely sunny day here and very warm. I am meeting my son for lunch, so a couple of ales may be consumed. It gives me a chance for a ride out on the bike as well.


----------



## GM (10 Oct 2018)

Morning all. I want to go to the Pyrenees now after seeing Pauls photos, looks fab! Thinking about it, it could work out. Mrs GM used to work in Andorra before we met in the early 70's, a trip down memory lane maybe.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like I'm first.......no fun on your own so I'm going back to bed


On your own?


----------



## roadrash (10 Oct 2018)

right , I am getting concerned , its 12.30 and @Dirk hasn't mentioned being in the pub ………………..yet


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2018)

Gonna sit in the garden with a violent and sex filled book, and slurp some home made cider. then to the Hospital to have the antidote injected.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> right , I am getting concerned , its 12.30 and @Dirk hasn't mentioned being in the pub ………………..yet








Bell Inn, Watchet for lunch.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2018)

I went out for a trike ride and found a new cycle path 
and a guy in a Morgan 3 Wheeler waved at me........well I think is was a wave


----------



## roadrash (10 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 433403
> 
> 
> Bell Inn, Watchet for lunch.



phew.....I was gonna send @Drago out on search and rescue


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2018)

Too late......I'm on me third pint.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Gonna sit in the garden with a violent and sex filled book, and slurp some home made cider. then to the Hospital to have the antidote injected.




How is your sex filled book going.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2018)

Afternoon all. I have been for a 27 mile bimble. Now showered and I have a cup of coffee. It was nice to see local school kids out on bikes being given proficiency lessons.

Absolutely gorgeous weather here. Now knackered and ready for my lunch. I am so glad I got out today. Hope you like the photos. 



















I went Into Mach today. Market day and it was heaving with people. Took a photo of the inside of the church in Mach. I do like going into graveyards. Go on. Say that I am weird.


----------



## Slow But Determined (10 Oct 2018)

Hang around airp


welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon all. I have been for a 27 mile bimble. Now showered and I have a cup of coffee. It was nice to see local school kids out on bikes being given proficiency lessons.
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous weather here. Now knackered and ready for my lunch. I am so glad I got out today. Hope you like the photos.
> 
> ...



Did you bump into Owain?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Hang around airp
> 
> 
> Did you bump into Owain?




. I am not that old.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon all. I have been for a 27 mile bimble. Now showered and I have a cup of coffee. It was nice to see local school kids out on bikes being given proficiency lessons.
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous weather here. Now knackered and ready for my lunch. I am so glad I got out today. Hope you like the photos.
> 
> ...


You're weird.....


----------



## roadrash (10 Oct 2018)

well , the work on the house is now finished apart from half of the roof, so as promised here are the pics,...…


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> well , the work on the house is now finished apart from half of the roof, so as promised here are the pics,...…
> View attachment 433439
> View attachment 433440
> View attachment 433441
> ...


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2018)

. I do like going into graveyards. Go on. Say that I am weird.[/QUOTE]
They are ok.. so long as you come back out again.
I quite like funeral......so long as Im not in the back of the first car 


Drago said:


> Gonna sit in the garden with a violent and sex filled book, and slurp some home made cider. then to the Hospital to have the antidote injected.


Is there an antidote to sex filled books?


----------



## roadrash (10 Oct 2018)

mrs roadrash has done a couple of these 1/12 scale dolls houses now , there is another on the go as well, I get roped in to do decorating stuff


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> well , the work on the house is now finished apart from half of the roof, so as promised here are the pics,...…
> View attachment 433439
> View attachment 433440
> View attachment 433441
> ...


Sewing machine is the wrong way round. It'd be feeding towards the person sat in the chair, if they could reach the treadle.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2018)

Beautiful day.
Up early. Mug of coffee and some cereal then off to golf.
Back home, a quick lunch then managed a 10 mile ride.
Just enjoying a vodka & fresh orange then we will be dining al fresco (cos were dead posh like).......fresh crusty bread, cheese, home cooked ham, some bits&bobs and a bottle of wine.


----------



## roadrash (10 Oct 2018)

The next one has been painted outside and






is ready to decorate inside


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


>


Top photo.
That is a copy of the wall paper we had a few years ago.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> well , the work on the house is now finished apart from half of the roof, so as promised here are the pics,...…
> View attachment 433439
> View attachment 433440
> View attachment 433441
> ...



Looks lovely, my Granddaughter would love it.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Top photo.
> That is a copy of the wall paper we had a few years ago.


If he's used the proper stuff, what you used will have been cheaper.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Top photo.
> That is a copy of the wall paper we had a few years ago.



'A FEW YEARS AGO' you say?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> 'A FEW YEARS AGO' you say?


Just an ickle lickle few years.... not a BIG few years


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. I want to go to the Pyrenees now after seeing Pauls photos, looks fab! Thinking about it, it could work out. Mrs GM used to work in Andorra before we met in the early 70's, a trip down memory lane maybe.



I haven't been before but will return next year. We are staying in Sarrancolin which is a slightly down beat village with no tourists - we have friends who own a house here. Arreau is a nearby and beautiful town with lots of tourists.

Some places are clearly set up for a big influx of tourists but outside of main season it seems to be very quiet. It's very beautiful, quiet, unspoilt and fantastic cycling though be prepared for hills. There is a great deal to see and do within 90 minutes drive.





Col de Tourmelet and Col d'Aspin are close by. I'm definitely coming back next year with a bike to have a go at these two. Drove up Col d'Aspin today and looks very manageable.

Photos are from today's walk near Col d'Aspin.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 433491
> View attachment 433492
> View attachment 433493
> View attachment 433494
> ...




Great photos Paul.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2018)

This morning before we went down the club I got a coat of paint on the skirting board, when we got back I got the wall sized, after tea I got the papering finished. Got the emulsioning to do tomorrow and then it's just the bits and pieces to do, we've got to sort out a new carpet and we have a new bed being delivered Monday.


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2018)

A day out is planned, not sure where yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2018)

Good morning. The had weather is supposed to start this morning. Bleh. So i am planning a day of slobbing, reading and maybe watching a film.


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2018)

Cloudy this morning. Or I've got cataracts. Not sure which.


----------



## roadrash (11 Oct 2018)

come on @dave r ive decorated a whole house while you have been messing around with one room


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> come on @dave r ive decorated a whole house while you have been messing around with one room


----------



## jongooligan (11 Oct 2018)

Put my papers in yesterday. Meeting with gaffer this morning but that should just be a formality. Forms have to be with HR by next Friday and after that there is no going back.

Retirement date is 28/02/2019 but should be able to get away before that by using holiday entitlement. Partial retirement was very satisfying at first but eventually it made me realise that I just don't want to carry on with my current job at all. Would finish today if I could.


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2018)

Do you get paid sick leave? cough cough, bleurgh.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Put my papers in yesterday. Meeting with gaffer this morning but that should just be a formality. Forms have to be with HR by next Friday and after that there is no going back.
> 
> Retirement date is 28/02/2019 but should be able to get away before that by using holiday entitlement. Partial retirement was very satisfying at first but eventually it made me realise that I just don't want to carry on with my current job at all. Would finish today if I could.


I had the option of going part time before I retired. The more I thought about it, the more I realised that I would resent having to go back in to work after having four days off (Saturday to Tuesday) every week. In the end I just said 'feck it' - I'm off! Best decision I made.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2018)

Weather not bad here at the moment. Cloudy with rain forcast later. Hopefully I will get my game of golf in first.
Tea/late lunch will be a home made curry.
Golf is on tv, beer is cool......it can rain all it wants then
Sorry for them wats out in it.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2018)

Off to Highbridge today to look at caravans. Not changing ours for about 18 months but we've sort've decided which one we are going for next, but want to make sure that there's nothing else on the market that fits the bill.
At the moment we are pretty much decided on a Sprite Alpine 2.

View: https://youtu.be/KoJSxZ79S-w


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Off to Highbridge today to look at caravans. Not changing ours for about 18 months but we've sort've decided which one we are going for next, but want to make sure that there's nothing else on the market that fits the bill.
> At the moment we are pretty much decided on a Sprite Alpine 2.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/KoJSxZ79S-w





Looks nice and tidy.


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2018)

Not a bad day here, a bit cloudy and breezy, but I'm grounded, my back is very uncomfortable and my movements are a little restricted so I'll use the car and give it more time to settle down.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Not a bad day here, a bit cloudy and breezy, but I'm grounded, my back is very uncomfortable and my movements are a little restricted so I'll use the car and give it more time to settle down.




Hope you feel better soonl your doing to much work. Work? Sheesh. I said the 4 letter word.


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Hope you feel better soonl your doing to much work. Work? Sheesh. I said the 4 letter word.



The decorating probably isn't helping but thats nearly done now so hopefully it'll soon settle down.


----------



## jongooligan (11 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Do you get paid sick leave? cough cough, bleurgh.



We do get sick pay but there are measures in place to make it as difficult as possible to be on the sick. Don't think I've been on the Pat & Mick since 2005 when I broke my ribs in a pile up on a club run cafe sprint.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2018)

jongooligan said:


> We do get sick pay but there are measures in place to make it as difficult as possible to be on the sick. Don't think I've been on the Pat & Mick since 2005 when I broke my ribs in a pile up on a club run cafe sprint.


The prospect of retirement can be very stressful for some.


----------



## GM (11 Oct 2018)

Morning all. Going round my daughters place later. She's got 2 new tyres for her bike but she's not sure about fitting them, so a job to teach her how to do it while I watch so she knows next time.


----------



## Paulus (11 Oct 2018)

Morning all, Partly cloudy down here at the moment. The dog has been out since 7.30, so well walked. Myself and MrsP will be having lunch at a local Italian restaurant today as we can't be bothered to cook. This retirement lark is such a bind, It means I will probably have time to plant some bulbs in the garden also. Looks like rain later.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2018)

It is going rather dark here now. Looks like the rain will be here soon.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is going rather dark here now. Looks like the rain will be here soon.


We've having some of that wet stuff later  still the roof don't leak


----------



## roadrash (11 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Off to Highbridge today to look at caravans. Not changing ours for about 18 months but we've sort've decided which one we are going for next, but want to make sure that there's nothing else on the market that fits the bill.
> At the moment we are pretty much decided on a Sprite Alpine 2.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/KoJSxZ79S-w




I didn't imagine you to have an accent like that


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2018)

Lunch time!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Lunch time!




Sausages and pork bellydraft for us today.


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2018)

Monday's looking busy, bed being delivered and carpet being fitted in the afternoon, in the morning I've got to empty the bedroom.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Lunch time!


 In the Ancient Mariner - right opposite Samuel Coleridge's cottage.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2018)

Had to go to my sons house as he needed help with an electical problem. On the way back i hit a pheasant. Second time i have done that. Luckily there was no damage to my car this time. Last time it happened, i ended up with a big lump missing from my front bumper.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Had to go to my sons house as he needed help with an electical problem. On the way back i hit a pheasant. Second time i have done that. Luckily there was no damage to my car this time. Last time it happened, i ended up with a big lump missing from my front bumper.


And the pheasant?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> And the pheasant?




Dead as a dodo i am afraid.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2018)

I've been dodging Pheasants all week, surprised I haven't hit one yet.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Dead as a dodo i am afraid.


Slight greasy and not much meat for their size.


----------



## derrick (11 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Had to go to my sons house as he needed help with an electical problem. On the way back i hit a pheasant. Second time i have done that. Luckily there was no damage to my car this time. Last time it happened, i ended up with a big lump missing from my front bumper.


At least it's a free meal.
could have been worse it could have been a peasent.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Hope you feel better soonl your doing to much work. Work? Sheesh. I said the 4 letter word.


You will burn in hell for that.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> You will burn in hell for that.




I had my fingers crossed so i will be ok. I think.


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2018)

It was wet in the pool this morning, the rest of the day has been bright and windy.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Oct 2018)

It's just started 
tomorrow going house/doggy sitting for 4 days brother-in-law and sister are going to a wedding in Wales


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> It was wet in the pool this morning, the rest of the day has been bright and windy.


Have you ever been dry whilst in a pool?


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Have you ever been dry whilst in a pool?




Yep.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> Yep.


Swimming?


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Swimming?



Ball pool.


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I had my fingers crossed so i will be ok. I think.



I recon you'll get away with it, the context should save you from cooking.


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2018)

A bit of a up and down day, I was disappointed to miss my ride this morning, but I got a few things done on the way out in the car, the car's now booked in for service and MOT at the end of the month, the wallpaper I didn't use got returned to Wallpaper Warehouse for money back and on the way back we got the new carpet sorted. This afternoon I got the last of the painting done, so the decorating's done, it's just cleaning and putting the room back together again once the new carpet's fitted.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2018)

Well, we went to Highbridge, had a look around all the vans and decided that we don't want a Sprite Alpine 2 after all.
We looked at the Swift Challenger Evolution 442 and liked it a lot.
Basically the same as the Sprite, but higher spec. Still open minded about what to have, but it pays to take your time and look around.
I'm thinking about changing our van in early 2020, but MrsD thinks we should do it next year. Decisions, decisions !


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> I didn't imagine you to have an accent like that


LOL - I'm more like this.....

View: https://youtu.be/TWEZaDr85tQ

He went to the same school as me.


----------



## Slow But Determined (11 Oct 2018)

After returning from Spain late last night we spent some time looking for our next holiday. I may add I did spend an hour and a half on the excersise bike in the garage (wind was blowing like bilio so not safe to get out on real bike) to keep a cycling theme to my post.


----------



## screenman (12 Oct 2018)

From the sound of the wind out there this morning I will be lucky to have a roof left on the house.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2018)

Good morning, I woke early and couldn't settle so I'm laid in bed messing about on my tablet.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2018)

Morning. I'm up early as usual waiting on enough daylight for my early walk but it's chucking it down and windy with it. Not sure I want to have to put on all the waterproof gear and go out.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2018)

Good morning. My god it is dark. And windy, and raining as well. Don't think i will be going anywherw today. Shame. Means i will have to slob around again.


----------



## GM (12 Oct 2018)

Morning all. Off to sunny Norfolk on the north coast for a long weekend with my 4 brothers. The youngest (55) is in residential care, so we try to have a long weekend a couple of times a year with him. No doubt the beer and banter will be good.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2018)

Well hello peeps. Setting up to be another beautiful day in the Pyrenees. Yesterday we walked an area around Pont d'Espagne and Lac de Gaube. It's a UNESCO world heritage site. Stunning. I doubt if we saw more than 20 people. Here's a taster:


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2018)

Oh yes.......cafes know how to feed a cyclist. Beats beans on toast!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Well hello peeps. Setting up to be another beautiful day in the Pyrenees. Yesterday we walked an area around Pont d'Espagne and Lac de Gaube. It's a UNESCO world heritage site. Stunning. I doubt if we saw more than 20 people. Here's a taster:
> 
> View attachment 433634
> View attachment 433635
> ...




You can go off people you know.


----------



## Paulus (12 Oct 2018)

Morning all, looking at the red sky in the morning ( bad omen) weather wise. We have just booked two charter flights in Coral Bay Australia for sightseeing, over Ningaloo reef and the coast to see if there are any humpback Whales on migration whilst we are in that part of the world in a few weeks time .
Only a week and a bit until my 6 week adventure begins. I am starting to get a bit excited about it now.


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2018)

Dog walked, having a Clooneys. Have a godawful headache. Downing 2 pints of my 8% home made cider (AKA, Old Speckled Skinhead) last night may have been more than my delicate constitution can bear.


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes.......cafes know how to feed a cyclist. Beats beans on toast!!!!
> 
> View attachment 433641


I'd go for the Goat Burger & Chips.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Have you ever been dry whilst in a pool?


Yes digging it, doing the block work and fitting the liner


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2018)

Just kitting up, then heading off to Search and Rescue training.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, looking at the red sky in the morning ( bad omen) weather wise. We have just booked two charter flights in Coral Bay Australia for sightseeing, over Ningaloo reef and the coast to see if there are any humpback Whales on migration whilst we are in that part of the world in a few weeks time .
> Only a week and a bit until my 6 week adventure begins. I am starting to get a bit excited about it now.


George or Gracie?


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2018)

Rosamund Pike on tv, almost as pleasant as Vorders.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2018)

Morning troops. Still raining here. That makes 24 hours of rain, and it looks like another day of rain......all day.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You can go off people you know.



Good Morning all

 Today I will mostly be walking around here. Beautiful sunrise. 26C and dry forecast. Temperature may drop at 3000+ metres!!

https://goo.gl/images/2eJaS3


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> Today I will mostly be walking around here. Beautiful sunrise. 26C and dry forecast. Temperature may drop at 3000+ metres!!
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/2eJaS3




Oh shut up.


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2018)

Good morning people, rain here is forecast to stop in about an hour, but it's still blowing a Hoolie, I did think about a bike ride but decided against it, I don't want to be blown into the hedge.


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2018)

Muttley walked, Eartha Kitt deposited, enjoying a Clooneys.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2018)

Wet and windy on Exmoor.
Was entertained yesterday by several new arrivals on site (looks like a Kayaking club) attempting to put up numerous tents in a 50mph wind. My, how we larfed!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2018)

Blowing a real hoolie here. High winds and torrential rain, and we had a power cut for a few minutes.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2018)

Kayakers are on their way out somewhere at the moment. Think they're going to get wet!


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2018)

Clean the Little Tikes car... in the garage!  Its so small theres plenty of room to move around it, and the floor has drainage.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Clean the Little Tikes car... in the garage!  Its so small theres plenty of room to move around it, and the floor has drainage.


Couldn't you put it in the dishwasher?


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2018)

Now there's an idea...


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Couldn't you put it in the dishwasher?


----------



## gavroche (13 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Muttley walked, Eartha Kitt deposited, enjoying a Clooneys.


Some of us try to speak proper English, can you translate please?


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2018)

gavroche said:


> Some of us try to speak proper English, can you translate please?


Dog done, clear out and now up one from Gareth Hunt. Simple!!


----------



## gavroche (13 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Dog done, clear out and now up one from Gareth Hunt. Simple!!


Who is Gareth Hunt? Thanks for the first two.


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2018)

gavroche said:


> Some of us try to speak proper English, can you translate please?



Of course. I executed an early morning perambulatory excursion in company with my canine associate. Having completed this journey we returned to our abode, whereby I placed my posterior upon the seat in the lavatory and deposited a several foot length of unwanted fecal matter. Having completed his task I flossed, washed my hands, and then retired to the kitchen where I prepared for myself a high quality machine made caffeine enhanced beverage, and served it at a temperature of approximately 343 degrees Kelvin.


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2018)

gavroche said:


> Some of us try to speak proper English, can you translate please?



Unfortunately I understand the lingo, sometimes though I wish I didn't.


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2018)

Here on the a Retirement Thread we have our own patois, a heady mix of cockerney and simple filth. It allows us olds to chunter without the rotten tooth getting GBH on the earrole.


----------



## gavroche (13 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Of course. I executed an early morning perambulatory excursion in company with my canine associate. Having completed this journey we returned to our abode, whereby I placed my posterior upon the seat in the lavatory and deposited a several foot length of unwanted fecal matter. Having completed his task I flossed, washed my hands, and then retired to the kitchen where I prepared for myself a high quality machine made caffeine enhanced beverage, and served it at a temperature of approximately 343 degrees Kelvin.


That's what I like, a clear, concise text, easy to read and fully understandable. Many thanks.


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2018)

Clarity is my middle name you know.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Clean the Little Tikes car... in the garage!  Its so small theres plenty of room to move around it, and the floor has drainage.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2018)

@Drago - saw some of yer mates messing about on the River Exe at Landacre Bridge this morning.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2018)

So it's true what they say about sailors then...........


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE="Drago, post: 5409353, whereby I placed my posterior upon the seat in the lavatory and deposited a several foot length of unwanted fecal matter.
Having completed his task I flossed, washed my hands, 
.[/QUOTE]
Let me get this right.
a) you had a tape measure and actually measured a turd?
b) you then flossed your bum?
I realise it takes all sorts but


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2018)

Wierd weather here. Heavy rain earlier but some strange warm winds coming in.
I decided to have a(nother) chill day.
Family coming round later to watch the rugby league final.
Im not really into rugby but prefer that to watching strictly.
Mind you I prefer sticking pins in my eyes to watching strictly.


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> @Drago - saw some of yer mates messing about on the River Exe at Landacre Bridge this morning.
> 
> View attachment 433830



That'll probably be Darmoor Mountain Rescue, from our sister rescue association. Water training is one of the areas we overlap - major flooding in Surrey is much the same as it would be in the Peak District.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> That'll probably be Darmoor Mountain Rescue, from our sister rescue association. Water training is one of the areas we overlap - major flooding in Surrey is much the same as it would be in the Peak District.


Not Exmoor Rescue?


----------



## gavroche (13 Oct 2018)

Due to the crap weather and my wife out shopping, I am watching a concert held in 2004 in Paris by Charles Aznavour on YouTube. What a great artist he was with beautiful songs. He was 80 then but his presence on stage is remarkable.


----------



## derrick (13 Oct 2018)

Lovely day down here in London, Bit breezy but nice and warm.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1901879150


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2018)

Went to Porlock Wier for lunch today. Wondered why we couldn't go back up Porlock Hill afterwards.
Bloody caravans! 

https://www.devonlive.com/news/devon-news/caravan-destroyed-after-car-overturns-2102803


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Not Exmoor Rescue?



I dont know, can't read the badges on their kit.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2018)

@welsh dragon things look difficult in your part of the world. Are you OK?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon things look difficult in your part of the world. Are you OK?




Thanks for asking Paul. We are fine. We have had torrential rain and high winds all day, and we had a power cut or 2 but things have calmed down now thank god. Hopefully the worst is over for us.


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2018)

She was ok last time I saw her.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2018)

So today we went to Gavarnie, a UNESCO World Heritage Site. My ability and phone can't begin to show to the scale of the place. Pic du Marbore to the left of the main waterfall is 3248 metres. The waterfall is the second highest in Europe.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So today we went to Gavarnie, a UNESCO World Heritage Site. My ability and phone can't begin to show to the scale of the place. Pic du Marbore to the left of the main waterfall is 3248 metres. The waterfall is the second highest in Europe.
> 
> View attachment 433928
> View attachment 433929
> ...




Those photos are beautiful.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2018)

Good Morning All.

Today we leave the Pyrenees   but I'm sure we will all be back to explore more of this lovely area. I am definitely returning next spring en Velo 


Driving up to Carcassonne today for a night in the medieval city before flying home Monday afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2018)

Good morning folks. The wind uas died down, but it is still raining, and it is really dark here. 

Glad you enjoyed your holiday @PaulSB


----------



## Paulus (14 Oct 2018)

Morning all, an early start in the dark and the rain.


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2018)

Off back home this morning. Only a short distance to tow, about 50 miles, but the biggest problem might be the 25 yard tow from our pitch to the site access road. Sodden grass, front wheel drive and a caravan is generally not an ideal combination.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2018)

Good morning, dark and wet this morning, but it's no longer blowing a Hoolie


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2018)

Dirk, Motor mover?

Off out for Sunday lunch with the eldest and his family.


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> Dirk, Motor mover?
> 
> Off out for Sunday lunch with the eldest and his family.


No motor mover on this van as it's quite a lightweight (880kg), we can generally man handle it into position, quite easily, on a level surface. I've only ever had to ask for help in getting off a site on two occasions, both were on a slight slope and wet. It's pretty level here - so fingers crossed!
We've already decided that we are changing the car early next year and we're going for a Honda CRV.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2018)

Blimey, it's moist out there today.


----------



## gavroche (14 Oct 2018)

Good morning chaps. Still in bed playing on my tablet. Thinking about getting up though.


----------



## GM (14 Oct 2018)

Morning all. Woke up in sunny Norfolk to rain, looks like it's here for the day so a game of snooker around lunch time before we head for home.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Oct 2018)

Morning All

Except for my biking there is nothing to report.
Just a boring old fart really.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning All
> 
> Except for my biking there is nothing to report.*
> Just a boring old fart really.*


Silent but deadly?


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2018)

Or wet and messy?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Or wet and messy?




Eeewwww


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Oct 2018)

Definitely SBD as my wife can testify "you dirty b******d"


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2018)

Well, due to superior off road driving skills, I managed to tow the van off the site with no bother.
Got back home 30 minutes ago, unloaded and then walked back down to my local for Sunday lunch.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Oct 2018)

I'm going home  well after my chicken curry  and have fed the dogs


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Or wet and messy?


When my grandaughter was about 12 and with absolutely no shame she was at our house and let rip. Then said "oooh that was a wet one".
Mrs Dave laughed and I complained "you never laugh when I fart"!!!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2018)

Mrs Dave's aunty was 93 yesterday so SHE took US out for lunch today. Thats Mrs Dave, her cousin and aunty


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Well, due to superior off road driving skills, I managed to tow the van off the site with no bother.
> Got back home 30 minutes ago, unloaded and then walked back down to my local for Sunday lunch.




Lucky then.


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> Lucky then.


No luck involved - pure skill.


----------



## gavroche (14 Oct 2018)

Well, I eventually got up at 10.15 ( lazy sod) and because we had three dogs to look after at home, ours and two of my stepdaughter, we couldn't take them all for a walk so I took this opportunity to go for a little ride, 16 leisurely miles. Now , all 3 dogs are resting in their baskets, and we have them till tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2018)

The wind and rain finally died down and it turned out to be a nice evening.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2018)

Supposed to be moist again tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Supposed to be moist again tomorrow.


Cloudy but dry, I'd say.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2018)

Morning chaps. A calm quiet day here i think.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2018)

Dog walked. Still raining, and a very large wooden boat has appeared in the grounds of the village church.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2018)

Good morning from a damp dark Coventry, today is going to be a busy day.


----------



## Paulus (15 Oct 2018)

Morning all from a damp and grey Barnet. Sausage sandwich and a mug of tea being consumed before going out with the dog over the fields.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked. Still raining, and a very large wooden boat has appeared in the grounds of the village church.


Do you Noher ?


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2018)

Brother in Law is coming down from the Midlands today to pick up my lathe/miller. That'll clear a decent bit of space in the garage.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Brother in Law is coming down from the Midlands today to pick up my lathe/miller. That'll clear a decent bit of space in the garage.




So you can put some more junk in it's place?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2018)

After tbe excesses of the weekend.......
1) Saturday wr watched the rugby final
and I was forced to consume much
alcohol
2) Mrs Dave's aunty turned 93 so once
again people forced alcohol down my
neck (have they no shame ?)
today will be quiet. The plan is to have fresh fruit for breakfast (banana, pineapple, apple and strawberries) then later on lots of bacon sarnies.
A chill day with a good Stephen Botth novel.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. A calm quiet day here i think.


Dont forgeet the chapesses


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Dont forgeet the chapesses





Ahhh. All 2 of us.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Ahhh. All 2 of us.


Do I get Browny points for that ?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Do I get Browny points for that ?




Brown nose points did you say?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Brown nose points did you say?


And there I was......thinking you was a proper lady.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> So you can put some more junk in it's place?


I'd hardly call a £2000 piece of precision engineering equipment 'junk'.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2018)

Bedroom emptied, old carpet in the car, now waiting on the carpet fitters.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'd hardly call a £2000 piece of precision engineering equipment 'junk'.




Iv'e heard that agruement before.....


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2018)

Carcassonne - beautiful. One of the things I love about France is the let's get on and do it approach. An amazing yellow art installation has been placed on the outer walls of the city - it is removable!!

Home today!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Carcassonne - beautiful. One of the things I love about France is the let's get on and do it approach. An amazing yellow art installation has been placed on the outer walls of the city - it is removable!!
> 
> Home today!




Wow. They look so nice.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2018)

ESCAPE FROM CARCASSONNE

So above is the post I wrote before breakfast but didn't have any wi fi. We idled away breakfast time, sauntered down the road to the riverside car park..........see photo.

The nearby bridge was packed with people watching the swollen river. I had no choice other than to strip to my underpants, wade to the car and drive it to higher ground in said car park. We were within five minutes at most of losing it.

Got out of the car to cheers and applause from the watching crowd. We got chatting to a couple of local people who explained the direct route to the airport is closed. He went and got his car and lead us out of the city using roads still open.




https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...s-cause-deadly-floods-in-south-western-france


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2018)

C'est moi...........


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2018)

Enjoyed an unexpected morning snooze. It seems Victoria Derbyshire has a tranquiliser effect on me.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2018)

Caravan jobs done.
Lathe shifted, garage tidied.
Knackered now!


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Bedroom emptied, old carpet in the car, now waiting on the carpet fitters.



So you tore up Mrs Dave's rug?


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2018)

Oh dear. Oh deary me. Mrs D has this strict "one in, one out" policy for wheeled vehicles. Problem is, I've just accidentally agreed to purchase a 1966 velosolex a mate of mine is rebuilding.


----------



## derrick (15 Oct 2018)

Ballast and cement biing deliverd in the morning, Hardcore got put down last week. i have a busy day tomorrow, also have to get a blood test in the afternoon, we are only a quarter of a mile away from the hospital, so that should not take long.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Oh dear. Oh deary me. Mrs D has this strict "one in, one out" policy for wheeled vehicles. Problem is, I've just accidentally agreed to purchase a 1966 velosolex a mate of mine is rebuilding.


It's French so it doesn't count.....


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's French so it doesn't count.....



Excellent, that sounds like a legal clause.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2018)

I'm knackered, totally cream crackered. Started this morning moving the mattress into the back bedroom, removed the front bedroom door, put the old bed out for the scrappy, moved the wardrobe onto the landing, realized I couldn't leave it there and moved it into the back bedroom, moved the second wardrobe into the small bedroom and moved the old carpet into the car to take down the tip. Carpet fitter and new bed arrived between 3 and 4. Assembled new bed, repeated the furniture move in reverse and put the door back on, planing a chunk of the bottom whilst I was doing it. Bedroom now finished.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm knackered, totally cream crackered. Started this morning moving the mattress into the back bedroom, removed the front bedroom door, put the old bed out for the scrappy, moved the wardrobe onto the landing, realized I couldn't leave it there and moved it into the back bedroom, moved the second wardrobe into the small bedroom and moved the old carpet into the car to take down the tip. Carpet fitter and new bed arrived between 3 and 4. Assembled new bed, repeated the furniture move in reverse and put the door back on, planing a chunk of the bottom whilst I was doing it. Bedroom now finished.
> 
> View attachment 434194




You must be totally shattered Dave after working so hard for the last week or so. Well done.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2018)

Morning folks. Really dark here. Can't hear any wind or rain, so that is something i suppose.


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2018)

Super exciting day today!
Shopping at ALDI & LIDL over in Bideford this morning then caravan /car cleaning and taking van back to storage this afternoon.
Woohoo!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2018)

Dark and foggy here, got some ironing to do other than that got nothing on


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2018)

Dog walked. Not sure if it's foggy or if my cataracts are acting up again.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2018)

Good morning folks, dark and damp here, but its finally stopped raining. I feel a bike ride coming on. I'm knackered, bad night last night, down stairs at half three drinking tea.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, dark and damp here, but its finally stopped raining. I feel a bike ride coming on. I'm knackered, bad night last night, down stairs at half three drinking tea.




Maybe getting out for a couple of hours will do you some good.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe getting out for a couple of hours will do you some good.



Thats the plan.


----------



## Paulus (16 Oct 2018)

Morning all, a bit damp and grey here at the moment. Normal things to do early on and then I am meeting with 3 ex colleagues for lunch and then going to the Fullers brewery for a tour. No doubt some tasting will be done


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Dark and foggy here, got some ironing to do *other than that got nothing on*


No change there, then......


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> No change there, then......


----------



## screenman (16 Oct 2018)

2.5k swim done, it was right foggy driving to the pool this morning and it is horrible and damp out there right now, a day playing in the garage with a few dents is planned and maybe a ride this afternoon. Decorating bedroom and ensuite starts tomorrow, just have to figure out what we are going to do in there first though.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2018)

I'm sat in Harveys Coffee Cabin with coffee and toast.


----------



## derrick (16 Oct 2018)

Just been told my delivery will not be here till late this afternoon, A morning wasted waiting in, could have gone for a ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2018)

derrick said:


> Just been told my delivery will not be here till late this afternoon, A morning wasted waiting in, could have gone for a ride.




Oops


----------



## Paulus (16 Oct 2018)

Lunchtime in the Mawson Arms next to the Griffin brewery.


----------



## Paulus (16 Oct 2018)

Enough to keep me going for a while.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2018)

Seeing I had nothing on today I've done rather a lot, did the ironing, washed the kitchen and bathroom floor washed the bath mat, made a brown loaf, cooked breakfast, moaned at ebay  and done an hour on the turbo quite tired now


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2018)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 434238
> Enough to keep me going for a while.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KQJ9Mdw94KE


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Seeing I had nothing on today


Is it me or do you seem to spend many of your days naked


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Is it me or do you seem to spend many of your days naked




My eyes. My eyes. No....please.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2018)

Very naughty today teehee. Slept in till 09.30. Cant recall doing that for many many years but enjoyed it.
I know I should have had a ride but you know what......I couldnt be a***d 
Finished a novel I was reading.
And........nothing much else really.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Is it me or do you seem to spend many of your days naked


 I spend all my days naked if I can.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2018)

I am being lazy. Reading a book called "A discovery of witches". Tis very good.


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am being lazy. Reading a book called "A discovery of witches". Tis very good.


Autobiography?


----------



## GM (16 Oct 2018)

This strange weird thing was on my FB, kept me amused for a couple of minutes .....


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2018)

Shopping done.
Caravan thoroughly cleaned and taken back to the storage compound. Doggie walked.
I can feel an afternoon 'executive power nap' coming on......


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Autobiography?




Dam. You guessed.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> This strange weird thing was on my FB, kept me amused for a couple of minutes .....
> 
> View attachment 434243


No..... . Cant see anything. Sometimes these illusions jump out or they dont.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2018)

I did 50 miles this morning, not the best 50 miles I've done but it was nice to get out.


----------



## roadrash (16 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> No..... . Cant see anything. Sometimes these illusions jump out or they dont.



…..all I saw was the ceiling for 20 seconds


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> …..all I saw was the ceiling for 20 seconds




Same here... and a cobweb. Must get the duster out.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> No..... . Cant see anything. Sometimes these illusions jump out or they dont.


I saw the Virgin Mary or Mona Lisa I don't know which


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> This strange weird thing was on my FB, kept me amused for a couple of minutes .....
> 
> View attachment 434243


----------



## roadrash (16 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 434252



That one worked for me,...…. well it did if I was supposed to see a clear image of a dark haired woman


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 434252




Amazing. That is 30 seconds i will never get back.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2018)




----------



## roadrash (16 Oct 2018)

^^^^^that just gives me a headache^^^^^


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> …..all I saw was the ceiling for 20 seconds


I saw Jesus.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> I saw Jesus.




In the bottom of your glass?


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> In the bottom of your glass?


----------



## GM (16 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 434253





Oh dear! What have I started


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 434255


----------



## gavroche (16 Oct 2018)

Taking my wife to Settle, Yorkshire, for a school reunion tomorrow. I know there is a nice bike shop there so will take a look while she reminisces with her old school mates.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> Oh dear! What have I started


You'll not want to see the naked dancer one then.


----------



## GM (16 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> You'll not want to see the naked dancer one then.





If you insist, go on then!


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 434253



Dave's new wallpaper?


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Dave's new wallpaper?


You never know.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Dave's new wallpaper?



I've only just finished it! don't give my Good Lady idea's!


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2018)

Bad start to the day. Yesterday 2 local coppers were badly mauled by a dog while trying to protect the public. I've tapped up my sources and it seems both were very seriously injured, with potentially career ending, life changing injuries. Even worse, one of them is a good friend of mine, a lovely young fellow. That news has really put a downer on my morning.

I know a lot more than that, but until it's officially in the public domain shan't be saying more, not that it's my place to do so anyway. Speedy recovery fellers.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Bad start to the day. Yesterday 2 local coppers were badly mauled by a dog while trying to protect the public. I've tapped up my sources and it seems both were very seriously injured, with potentially career ending, life changing injuries. Even worse, one of them is a good friend of mine, a lovely young fellow. That news has really put a downer on my morning.
> 
> I know a lot more than that, but until it's officially in the public domain shan't be saying more, not that it's my place to do so anyway. Speedy recovery fellers.




Bad news indeed. Lets hope they make a good recovery.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Bad start to the day. Yesterday 2 local coppers were badly mauled by a dog while trying to protect the public. I've tapped up my sources and it seems both were very seriously injured, with potentially career ending, life changing injuries. Even worse, one of them is a good friend of mine, a lovely young fellow. That news has really put a downer on my morning.
> 
> I know a lot more than that, but until it's officially in the public domain shan't be saying more, not that it's my place to do so anyway. Speedy recovery fellers.


They put they lives on the line for us and only a few will say thank you
Get well soon guys.


----------



## Paulus (17 Oct 2018)

Morning fellow coffin dodgers, slightly jaded this morning after yesterdays tour. After the obligatory tasting session it was back to the pub. I think I got home before midnight.


----------



## GM (17 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Bad start to the day. Yesterday 2 local coppers were badly mauled by a dog while trying to protect the public. I've tapped up my sources and it seems both were very seriously injured, with potentially career ending, life changing injuries. Even worse, one of them is a good friend of mine, a lovely young fellow. That news has really put a downer on my morning.
> 
> I know a lot more than that, but until it's officially in the public domain shan't be saying more, not that it's my place to do so anyway. Speedy recovery fellers.




That's bad news, hope they make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2018)

Sun's out.
Off to the beach.


----------



## Slow But Determined (17 Oct 2018)

Rather annoyingly went for a ride yesterday in strong winds, promised to take the other half somewhere today and there is little or no wind. I suppose it will return tomorrow!!


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2018)

Drained, flushed and refilled the cooling system on the Little Tikes car. Dont know when it was last done, and dont want to get caught out if we have a freezing winter.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2018)

Had a very nice stroll along Broad Sands, Crow Point & back through the dunes on the board walk. 
Currently showering the pooch, who 'accidentally' fell into all the mud on the estuary. Funny that she seems to do that every time!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2018)

The mist and fog have cleared, but it is a rather moist/damp day here.


----------



## postman (17 Oct 2018)

Going to sit in the new chairs in the conservatory,it's nothing you said,i might even take a book,i wish now i smoked i would look great sitting with my legs crossed holding the book in one hand and drawing on a pipe.


----------



## roadrash (17 Oct 2018)

here is @postman …


----------



## derrick (17 Oct 2018)

The rain has stopped. I can now start concreting. Then the rest of the week is me time.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Oct 2018)

A nice man on the internet has reminded me to reset my password on my Barclays Bank Account – 
strange as I don't have one must have got the wrong email address


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2018)

We've had a profitable afternoon down the club, we won a tin of rice on the raffle and I won twelve quid on the bingo.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Rather annoyingly went for a ride yesterday in strong winds, promised to take the other half somewhere today and there is little or no wind. I suppose it will return tomorrow!!



yes I was out on my bike yesterday and its been a better day today, I'm out on my bike tomorrow and the forecast is looking good.


----------



## Slow But Determined (17 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> yes I was out on my bike yesterday and its been a better day today, I'm out on my bike tomorrow and the forecast is looking good.



Yes will definitely be out tomorrow, a few beers tonight for the protein energy and no other reason


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2018)

Just watched some Wallace and Gromit with Mini D.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2018)

Golf today (every Wednesday and Thursday). Played quite well and may be among the prize money......£3.00 if Im lucky.
Lunch in clubhouse........haddock & spring roll fish cakes with chips and salad.....£4.95.
Been retired 4 years now and getting nicely used to it.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Been retired 4 years now and getting nicely used to it.


I will have been retired 4 years on November 7th.
Work is but a distant memory.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> I will have been retired 4 years on November 7th.
> Work is but a distant memory.


Do you ever think back on it?
I had a really good and interesting job so look back with some fond memories.
BUT........
I dont miss it one bit.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Do you ever think back on it?
> I had a really good and interesting job so look back with some fond memories.
> BUT........
> I dont miss it one bit.


Pretty much the same viewpoint as you.
Great memories, great colleagues. Don't miss the danger induced stress though.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2018)

I've been retired over 2 years now. It just flies by. I'm 50 just after crimbo.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I've been retired over 2 years now. It just flies by. I'm 50 just after crimbo.



Only a youngster then! Its been three years since I retired and I was glad to go, no regrets and I've settled into it nicely


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2018)

I shudder at the very thought of ever having to work again.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I shudder at the very thought of ever having to work again.


I know - it's become a totally alien concept.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> I know - it's become a totally alien concept.




It has indeed. I stopped working towards the end of 2006. I don't officially retire for another 4 years. I couldn't stop quick enough.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2018)

I've got my search and rescue volunteering to keep me busy. I don't know how I found the time to go to work.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I've got my search and rescue volunteering to keep me busy. I don't know how I found the time to go to work.




My mum said that. She always dreaded the thought of not working and often said "what on earth am i going to do with myself". After she retired, she said " i'm always busy. I don't know how i ever found the time to go to work".


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2018)

I always enjoyed doing very little whenever I could and now have all the time I need to satisfy this guilty little pleasure.


----------



## derrick (17 Oct 2018)

I like doing the odd week or two every now and then. I do pick and choose what i do though. The money comes in handy aswel.


----------



## roadrash (17 Oct 2018)

the last few days during this life threatening bout of man flu, I have mastered the art of doing as little as possible for as long as possible, in fact even doing that has worn me out


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> the last few days during this life threatening bout of man flu, I have mastered the art of doing as little as possible for as long as possible, in fact even doing that has worn me out


You've tired me out just thinking about it.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> the last few days during this life threatening bout of man flu, I have mastered the art of doing as little as possible for as long as possible, in fact even doing that has worn me out



Good grief, why didn't you say so? I'd have got Dave R round dressed as a priest to give you the last rites and to insert my name in your will to inherit your bicycles.


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2018)

My brother and his wife have been retired 20+ years, they are always putting things off until the weather improves.


----------



## Slow But Determined (17 Oct 2018)

I finished six months ago and can honestly say it is the best decision I have ever made. Only wish I had finished two years ago when I handed my notice in then. Company offered me a short week and enhanced package to stay on (doesn't say much for the "young talent" coming through) so I did but regret it now, would rather have had the extra two years of me time. 
Don't even miss the money to be honest, we have enough and enough is all you need.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2018)

Talking of young talent, the Met Polices recent experiement to fast track new officers straight into detective positions have come to a crashing halt....when all 43 candidates failed the fitness test in their first week. It takes what it takes to do the job, and there and no way around it, no shortcuts, no clever tricks that will change that - in order to be a specialist copper, you need to know how to be a copper first.


----------



## derrick (17 Oct 2018)

It's not really about the money, as said that's nice, I like the banter and all that goes with it, But the money has just got me some new Carbon wheels. And pays for my other hobbies.


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Talking of young talent, the Met Polices recent experiement to fast track new officers straight into detective positions have come to a crashing halt....when all 43 candidates failed the fitness test in their first week. It takes what it takes to do the job, and there and no way around it, no shortcuts, no clever tricks that will change that - in order to be a specialist copper, you need to know how to be a copper first.



You will have to go back and show them how to do it, who on earth is allowing a situation like that to happen, did they employ unfit people in which case get rid of the people who did, or do the coppers lack that much self control that they cannot get fit enough to pass what is not a hard test.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2018)

I passed the fitness test with every rib down one side broken. T'is indeed not difficult. Some years back a female candidate failed and successfully sued the Home Office, so they've had to lower the test standards as it was disproportionately harder for women, who have shorter legs.

The downside is that it's now easier for unfit blokes to pass, or not in the Mets case. The other problem is that villains don't run any slower, or pull their punches in a fight, just to make it easy for people with short legs.


----------



## gavroche (17 Oct 2018)

Well, my wife enjoyed her time with her old friends whilst I visited the bikes shop in Settle and Ingleton and was very disappointed with both of them. They sell mostly mountain bikes and as I don't do them, all I bought is a pair of cycling gloves for my 5 year old grandson. Picked up my wife at 4pm and then we drove the 2 hours home. Back to school in the morning and then a long weekend awaits.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2018)

gavroche said:


> Well, my wife enjoyed her time with her old friends whilst I visited the bikes shop in Settle and Ingleton and was very disappointed with both of them. They sell mostly mountain bikes and as I don't do them, all I bought is a pair of cycling gloves for my 5 year old grandson. Picked up my wife at 4pm and then we drove the 2 hours home. *Back to school in the morning* and then a long weekend awaits.


Reliving your childhood.


----------



## gavroche (17 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Reliving your childhood.


I wish.


----------



## Slow But Determined (17 Oct 2018)

derrick said:


> It's not really about the money, as said that's nice, I like the banter and all that goes with it, But the money has just got me some new Carbon wheels. And pays for my other hobbies.



On a slightly serious note have the carbon wheels made any difference to average speed, ease of effort?


----------



## derrick (17 Oct 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> On a slightly serious note have the carbon wheels made any difference to average speed, ease of effort?


I had Carbons on before. The old ones where wearing a bit thin and also the old one where the narrow section.the new ones are wider. Have fitted 25 mm tyres. The ride is a bit softer. As for speed on a good day they feel faster. Have had a few PRs on them. But then again i am fitter now than i was 6 months ago. I am enjoying them.


----------



## Crankarm (17 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Talking of young talent, the Met Polices recent experiement to fast track new officers straight into detective positions have come to a crashing halt....when all 43 candidates failed the fitness test in their first week. It takes what it takes to do the job, and there and no way around it, no shortcuts, no clever tricks that will change that - in order to be a specialist copper, you need to know how to be a copper first.



You mean they were all fat and unfit.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2018)

Morning folks. . My god it's a chilly start to the day here. . I wonder if numbnuts will actually be wearing clothes today.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2018)

Dog walked, enjoying a Clooneys. Lazy day today, tonight im doing some SAR work, laying in a ditch so a sewrch dog can practice finding me.


----------



## The Jogger (18 Oct 2018)

Thunder storm, peeing down rain, I might get up later and go to the gym. What a contrast, yesterday I was on the beach in nice warm sunshine soaking up a few rays......


----------



## numbnuts (18 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. . My god it's a chilly start to the day here. . I wonder if numbnuts will actually be wearing clothes today.


Actually at 2am this morning I went out for a naked 2 mile walk it was 11c here.....but don't tell anyone


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Actually at 2am this morning I went out for a naked 2 mile walk it was 11c here.....but don't tell anyone


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Oct 2018)

Not yet 50 but I am planning for retirement now.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2018)

Not yet 50, been retired over 2 years


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2018)

Looks nice out there this morning, so we'll be out for a pleasant ride around the coast.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2018)

Sun out now. Boding well for tomorrows bike ride.


----------



## Paulus (18 Oct 2018)

Morning all, been out across the fields with the dog, coffee drunk at the cafe, and bulbs now planted in the garden and containers. Going out for lunch shortly with MrsP and our son. Hopefully he's paying.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2018)

Quite nice here today, but i can't be a***d to get out on my bike.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Quite nice here today, but i can't be a***d to get out on my bike.


I've just done an hour on the turbo


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've just done an hour on the turbo




Well done.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2018)

Excellent work.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2018)

Excellent work.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2018)

We heard you the first time Drago.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Oct 2018)

Echo echo


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2018)

I've been out this morning, my usual Thursday Hatton loop slightly shortened by a road closure, still 53 miles though, and who ever it was that said the winds would be light was lying, it was as hard and slow as Tuesday's ride. A good turn out at the cafe as well, there was a dozen of us there, it was a shame I had to leave after an hour.


----------



## Slow But Determined (18 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> I've been out this morning, my usual Thursday Hatton loop slightly shortened by a road closure, still 53 miles though, and who ever it was that said the winds would be light was lying, it was as hard and slow as Tuesday's ride. A good turn out at the cafe as well, there was a dozen of us there, it was a shame I had to leave after an hour.


I may be the guilty party re the wind. Been out for 50 and the last 10 into a cross head wind was torture!


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> I may be the guilty party re the wind. Been out for 50 and the last 10 into a cross head wind was torture!



Crossing Coventry at the start was fun despite the tail end of the rush hour being unusually busy, I had a tail wind at that point, once out of the city it seemed to be mostly a cross wind, but when I left the cafe the 23 miles home seemed to be all into a headwind. By the time I was crossing the city again on the way home I'd run out of legs and had nothing left.


----------



## gavroche (18 Oct 2018)

Beautiful day here and I should be going out for a ride really but can't be bothered . Will take the dog for a walk instead and ride tomorrow or the day after or definitely Sunday ( weather providing of course).


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2018)

I watched the latest Mission Impossible. It was quite good.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2018)

Thursday golf today (being as its Thursday). Started off very cold with a light frost but quickly got warmer. Pint of Guiness then home for braised beef with veg and chips.
Oh......did I mention the bottle of wine


----------



## GM (18 Oct 2018)

All that hard work of fitting 2 new tyres on my daughters bike was a waste of time. The plan was I was going to instruct her on what to do, but she bought 2 Marathon Plus's. After struggling I had to help her out, they're real sods to fit my thumbs were red raw afterwards. Anyway she and the other residents of her flats leave their bikes locked up in the hallway, big victorian house. The following morning someone had left the latch open on the front door. You guessed it, some scumbag walked in picked her D locked bike up and walked off with it, that's Hackney for you. Lucky she's got insurance.


----------



## Paulus (18 Oct 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, been out across the fields with the dog, coffee drunk at the cafe, and bulbs now planted in the garden and containers. Going out for lunch shortly with MrsP and our son. Hopefully he's paying.


No he didn't.


----------



## Paulus (18 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> All that hard work of fitting 2 new tyres on my daughters bike was a waste of time. The plan was I was going to instruct her on what to do, but she bought 2 Marathon Plus's. After struggling I had to help her out, they're real sods to fit my thumbs were red raw afterwards. Anyway she and the other residents of her flats leave their bikes locked up in the hallway, big victorian house. The following morning someone had left the latch open on the front door. You guessed it, some scumbag walked in picked her D locked bike up and walked off with it, that's Hackney for you. Lucky she's got insurance.


Sorry to hear that John.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> All that hard work of fitting 2 new tyres on my daughters bike was a waste of time. The plan was I was going to instruct her on what to do, but she bought 2 Marathon Plus's. After struggling I had to help her out, they're real sods to fit my thumbs were red raw afterwards. Anyway she and the other residents of her flats leave their bikes locked up in the hallway, big victorian house. The following morning someone had left the latch open on the front door. You guessed it, some scumbag walked in picked her D locked bike up and walked off with it, that's Hackney for you. Lucky she's got insurance.




Oh no. Awful thing to have happen.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> All that hard work of fitting 2 new tyres on my daughters bike was a waste of time. The plan was I was going to instruct her on what to do, but she bought 2 Marathon Plus's. After struggling I had to help her out, they're real sods to fit my thumbs were red raw afterwards. Anyway she and the other residents of her flats leave their bikes locked up in the hallway, big victorian house. The following morning someone had left the latch open on the front door. You guessed it, some scumbag walked in picked her D locked bike up and walked off with it, that's Hackney for you. Lucky she's got insurance.




Oh no. Awful thing to have happen.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh no. Awful thing to have happen.


Heard you the first time.


----------



## Paulus (18 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Heard you the first time.


There's an echo somewhere


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Heard you the first time.




I know. I saw that.


----------



## screenman (18 Oct 2018)

So did I, so did I.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2018)

I'm currently laying in a bush in Kenilworth waiting for the search dogs to find me. Shouldn't be hard they can home in on my snoring.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm currently laying in a bush in Kenilworth waiting for the search dogs to find me. Shouldn't be hard they can home in on my snoring.


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm currently laying in a bush in Kenilworth .....


Too much information....


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2018)

It's very damp and prickly.


----------



## screenman (18 Oct 2018)

We have just watched a chick flick, drinkied a couple of bootles and feel very happppy. A perfect day.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked, enjoying a Clooneys. Lazy day today, tonight im doing some SAR work, laying in a ditch so a sewrch dog can practice finding me.



Laying amongst lots of clear plastic bottles half full of Lucozade, bags of dogshite, old tyres, fridges, settees, prams, MaccyD's, empty KFC megabuckets, old mattresses, etc. I am sure the SAR search dog will walk straight past you keen to get outa there and preserve it's nose.


----------



## screenman (18 Oct 2018)

Decisions, should we open the third bottle? Too late, you lot are too slow.


----------



## screenman (18 Oct 2018)

Decisions, should we open the third bottle? Too late, you lot are too slow.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2018)

Screenman is even more pished than we thought.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> Decisions, should we open the third bottle? Too late, you lot are too slow.





screenman said:


> Decisions, should we open the third bottle? Too late, you lot are too slow.


Time to stop, you're beginning to repeat yerrsen.


----------



## derrick (18 Oct 2018)

Had a nice ride out with a mate, followed by a couple of beers, plenty ot traffic out there. something wrong on the M25, But hey ho we enjoyed the ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1912755515


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> It's very damp and prickly.


Well.....put it away then!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2018)

Morning folks.


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2018)

Dog walked. Foggy and icy. The fog is causing some strange effects. I can hear the railway, which is a couple of miles away and usually silent up here. Its also trapping the vehicle fumes, and the place stinks of horrible, filthy, nasty diesel.

My morning ride now hinges on how well the fog does or doesn't clear.


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I can hear the railway, which is a couple of miles away and usually silent up here. Its also trapping the vehicle fumes, and the place stinks of horrible, filthy, nasty diesel.
> .


Awful, ain't it.
The sea is loud this morning - must be blowing a westerly, and there's a distinct smell of cows on the air.
Things we have to suffer, eh?


----------



## screenman (19 Oct 2018)

Right foggy early this morning, swim done, back home and now off to spoons for brekkie, followed by a bit of retail and gym tonight.


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2018)

Just hitting the weights now. Arm and chest day!!!


----------



## Paulus (19 Oct 2018)

Morning all, a sunny start to the day, going to the woods today with the dog, and then maybe a bit more gardening. The grass will need cutting before I go away and also a few more bulbs to plant.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Oct 2018)

IFA time this morning. I think we're going to be OK, having stuck assets down in a table. Time will tell, wish us luck!


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Just hitting the weights now. Arm and chest day!!!


Arm and wrist day for me today; off to the pub for lunch......


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2018)

Found the cause of the cow aroma.
They've moved a load into the field across the road whilst they've got a digger working in the Burrows.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Arm and wrist day for me today; off to the pub for lunch......


You had me worried when I started to read that


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2018)

Its confession time......can I get forgiveness?
13.50 now and I have just got out of my jimjams and had a shower.
I had lots of good intentions but they just seemed to fizzle out.
Now sat watching golf on tv while enjoying a whisky


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Its confession time......can I get forgiveness?
> 13.50 now and I have just got out of my jimjams and had a shower.
> I had lots of good intentions but they just seemed to fizzle out.
> Now sat watching golf on tv while enjoying a whisky




What a lazy bugger.


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2018)

New inner tube fitted, grass cut, motorbike cleaned/brightwork Duck Oiled and laid up for Winter. Now relaxing with a mouthful of George Clooneys liquid.


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Its confession time......can I get forgiveness?
> 13.50 now and I have just got out of my jimjams and had a shower.
> I had lots of good intentions but they just seemed to fizzle out.
> Now sat watching golf on tv while enjoying a whisky


Sounds perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What a lazy bugger.


Yes......but can I get forgiveness


----------



## roadrash (19 Oct 2018)

get forgiveness , are you mad , its praise you should be getting


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Yes......but can I get forgiveness




Of course. I just liked taking the moral highground for a few minutes.


----------



## GM (19 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Its confession time......can I get forgiveness?
> 13.50 now and I have just got out of my jimjams and had a shower.
> I had lots of good intentions but they just seemed to fizzle out.
> Now sat watching golf on tv while enjoying a whisky




You beat me by an hour. My excuse, the crossword was tricky!


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Yes......but can I get forgiveness


You're setting the bar far too high!
Slow down, man!!


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2018)

I'm full o' beer 'n' fish & chips.
Good innit?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2018)

I am full of sausage, egg and bacon


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2018)

I can feel an 'executive power nap' coming on.........


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2018)

I will shortly be full of home made steak pie and chips.......with a can of Speckled Hen


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2018)

Sheet, showed and shaved my head. Going out for a posh nosh up.


----------



## screenman (19 Oct 2018)

Laying on the bed looking out across miles of open fields, pretending to be getting ready to go to the gym.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2018)

If proof were needed


----------



## GM (19 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 434578
> 
> If proof were needed




We used to have plates the same as you.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> We used to have plates the same as you.


What!!! With pies on them ??


----------



## GM (19 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> What!!! With pies on them ??




Pies!... luxury, bread and jam if we were lucky!


----------



## numbnuts (19 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> Pies!... luxury, bread and jam if we were lucky!


WoW you had jam if you were lucky....we had it if we liked it or not


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Found the cause of the cow aroma.
> They've moved a load into the field across the road whilst they've got a digger working in the Burrows.
> 
> View attachment 434536


Bullocks


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Its confession time......can I get forgiveness?
> 13.50 now and I have just got out of my jimjams and had a shower.
> I had lots of good intentions but they just seemed to fizzle out.
> Now sat watching golf on tv while enjoying a whisky


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Bullocks


No...... it's true!


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> No...... it's true!


Just don't pull the "udder".


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 434606
> 
> View attachment 434607


Do you sell these?
Name your price.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Do you sell these?
> Name your price.


How much you got?


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2018)

It's


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2018)

Good morning. It is dark. . And cool .


----------



## Paulus (20 Oct 2018)

Morning all, a bright start to the day here. The dog will be walked shortly and then I have to do a bit of last minuit shopping for my trip down under. I will of course have to go to the pub for a couple of ales so I don't forget the taste of real beer in the 6 weeks I am away. 
Later I shall have to cut the grass so I don't come back to a jungle. Busy busy busy.


----------



## GM (20 Oct 2018)

Morning all. Woke up this morning thinking, what I miss on a Saturday morning is Sounds of the 60's with Brian Mathews.


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. Woke up this morning thinking, what I miss on a Saturday morning is Sounds of the 60's with Brian Mathews.


And Uncle Mac.....


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. Woke up this morning thinking, what I miss on a Saturday morning is Sounds of the 60's with Brian Mathews.


Me to. I have tried recording it a listening at the "correct" time but the magic has somehow gone.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2018)

Dark this morning. I no longer need the alarm clock setting and its amazing how much longer we sleep in winter. In summer I am up and about by 0630 but today it was 09.00.

"Interesting" day today. Someone I have had no contact with for many years has phoned and asked to come round.
Those many years ago I walked away from a particular group and had no contact since. I understand this person has now also walked away.
So long as they dont want to a) be my new best friend or b) start slagging people off (I am NOT into that) I dont mind.
We will see


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Dark this morning. I no longer need the alarm clock setting and its amazing how much longer we sleep in winter. In summer I am up and about by 0630 but today it was 09.00.
> 
> "Interesting" day today. Someone I have had no contact with for many years has phoned and asked to come round.
> Those many years ago I walked away from a particular group and had no contact since. I understand this person has now also walked away.
> ...




Sounds intriguing....and yes i am nosey


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Sounds intriguing....and yes i am nosey


Are you? Do tell.....


----------



## Mugshot (20 Oct 2018)

Paulus said:


> Busy busy busy





dave r said:


> busy, busy, busy





roadrash said:


> busy, busy , busy



View: https://youtu.be/OFNspGd4tQg


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2018)

Late night last night. 16oz sirloin consumed, much Guinness disappeared. Posh, poncey establishment and someone else was paying, so it had to be done.


----------



## screenman (20 Oct 2018)

The ensuite is not usable due to major renovation work going on, as yet not a clue what it is going to look like when finished, which is my normal way of planning an operation like this.


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2018)

8 mile ride around the marshes and back for a bit of shopping in the village.
Quick coffee, then walking the doggie on Saunton Sands.


----------



## GM (20 Oct 2018)

Mugshot said:


> View: https://youtu.be/OFNspGd4tQg





 very good!


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2018)

5 mile walk in the autumn sunshine, hard to believe were half way through October


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> 5 mile walk in the autumn sunshine, hard to believe were half way through October




I do hope you had some clothes on.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I do hope you had some clothes on.


Yes I do wear clothes...........sometimes


----------



## roadrash (20 Oct 2018)

In Llandudno for the weekend , I must be near @gavroche stomping ground


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Oct 2018)

A soggy day here.


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2018)

Glorious day here. Currently 23°c in my front garden. Just cut the lawns.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2018)

Sunshine here, but it is rather cold.


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Sunshine here, but it is rather cold.


Shorts, T shirts & sandals here.


----------



## Paulus (20 Oct 2018)

A lovely sunny day. Shopping done, ale consumed and grass has been cut. I shall be out for another walk with the dog shortly before the sun goes down. Chinese take away for dinner tonight.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2018)

Shove Tuesday it ain't, but we did have pancakes


----------



## screenman (20 Oct 2018)

Off to a quiz night with the Shire Horse Society, our team name as usual will be Nohopeatall.


----------



## gavroche (20 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> In Llandudno for the weekend , I must be near @gavroche stomping ground


Indeed you are.


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> Off to a quiz night with the Shire Horse Society, our team name as usual will be Nohopeatall.


Our quiz team name is - Doughnuts like Fanny's.*





*In honour of Fanny Craddock.


----------



## gavroche (20 Oct 2018)

I was supposed to go for a ride yesterday, I didn't. So was supposed to be today but took dog for a long walk instead. So tomorrow is my last chance ?
Watch this space.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> In Llandudno for the weekend , I must be near @gavroche stomping ground



We've had some good holidays there, last time we hopped off the train half way up the Great Orm and visited the prehistoric mine, fascinating place to visit.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2018)

Good morning from a very foggy Coventry, it looks like I'll need radar for the start of my ride this morning.


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2018)

I am off out on the bike for an hour, then back to get on with the ensuite. A fantastic clear blue windless day out there.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2018)

Nice and bright out there this morning.
Doggie walk first thing, then walking the long way around to the village for Sunday lunch. Finishing off cutting the rear lawn later.


----------



## The Jogger (21 Oct 2018)

Raining here in sunny Spain again, I think a few diy jobs today as heading back in just over two weeks.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2018)

The Jogger said:


> Raining here in sunny Spain again, I think a few diy jobs today as heading back in just over two weeks.


Are you on the Plain?


----------



## Lee_M (21 Oct 2018)

Day 3 in essex without the bike. Day three in Essex with a long dog walk planned.
Leigh on Sea Friday, Southend yesterday, Hadleigh castle today


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2018)

Morning folks. . I can't decide what to do, so I am having a second cup of coffee while i decide....this deciding lark could take some time mind you


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2018)

Muttley walked. A quiet day with Mini and Mrs D methinks.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2018)

Similar to @welsh dragon ......big decisions to make. I, however am deliberating over a cup of tea (i tend to alternate between tea and coffee).
Its a beautiful morning but rain is forcast for later.
I fancy a ride but I enjoy live football and golf.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Similar to @welsh dragon ......big decisions to make. I, however am deliberating over a cup of tea (i tend to alternate between tea and coffee).
> Its a beautiful morning but rain is forcast for later.
> I fancy a ride but I enjoy live football and golf.




I think we will both end up not doing very much..


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Oct 2018)

What has gone wrong, how come since l don't "work" or more accurately, be paid for my labours l seem to be busier than ever.
So far today, walked the dog ! About to set forth to feed and generally check on horses. Then go to the Sunday market in Cazals where l will probably spend a heap of euros. On returning home there will be lunch to concoct followed by a short break then sort out which bike to ride and set off on my usual 20-30 K ride. Assuming that l return without incident there will be a short intermission before l set off once more to see what mischief those horses have been up to. Back at home having cleaned self up a bit, will start thinking about dinner and what to cook. In the meantime, fire off a few emails to mates in Asia and beyond, son in Canada and another one in the UK. 
Oh to hell with it l might just go back to bed


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2018)

Will we meet the magic 600 page mark today? 600 pages of false teeth, wee wee stains, moaning about young people, and cabbage smelling antics from the disreputable old folk at Cyclechat!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2018)

600 pages of absolute drivel you mean? . And all of the above relate to only one member of this esteemed thread. Ergo @Drago .


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2018)

I'm sat in Tropical Birdland with coffee and toast, its been a while since I last visited. Its a cracking day for a bike ride, a bit misty murky at first but the sun came out and its lovely.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2018)

Doggie walked on the beach.
Saw the typical Brits on holiday......


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> 600 pages of absolute drivel you mean? . And all of the above relate to only one member of this esteemed thread. Ergo @Drago .


What would ruin it is if someone starts posting sensible grown up stuff.
BTW @Drago ...... .when you mention weewee stains.....if you refer to ME I change my jimjams every fortnight.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> .when you mention weewee stains.....if you refer to ME I change my jimjams every fortnight.


There's posh!


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> What would ruin it is if someone starts posting sensible grown up stuff.
> BTW @Drago ...... .when you mention weewee stains.....if you refer to ME I change my jimjams every fortnight.



I don't wear jimjams I sleep ennatural.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> I don't wear jimjams I sleep ennatural.


Don't you get skid marks on the sheets?


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Don't you get skid marks on the sheets?



No


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2018)

Where's @Drago when you need him...?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> What would ruin it is if someone starts posting sensible grown up stuff.
> BTW @Drago ...... .when you mention weewee stains.....if you refer to ME I change my jimjams every fortnight.




Whether it is needed or not......


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2018)

I see this conversation has taken a nosedive once again.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I see this conversation has taken a nosedive once again.


Just to bring it back on track......

Contemplating getting a new caravan and car. Now then, would it be more sensible to change the car early next year, use our old van for another year and get a new van early on in the following year; thereby spreading the cost until I get my state pension in 2020.
Or do I dip into my savings and buy the lot in one go? *




* Or shall I go to the pub and get pished?


----------



## numbnuts (21 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> I don't wear jimjams I sleep ennatural.


Me too and the rest of the day


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just to bring it back on track......
> 
> Contemplating getting a new caravan and car. Now then, would it be more sensible to change the car early next year, use our old van for another year and get a new van early on in the following year; thereby spreading the cost until I get my state pension in 2020.
> Or do I dip into my savings and buy the lot in one go? *
> ...



Go to the pub.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Don't you get skid marks on the sheets?


Why would you if you have a clean bottom


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> No


Me thinks No is the new yes


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just to bring it back on track......
> 
> Contemplating getting a new caravan and car. Now then, would it be more sensible to change the car early next year, use our old van for another year and get a new van early on in the following year; thereby spreading the cost until I get my state pension in 2020.
> Or do I dip into my savings and buy the lot in one go? *
> ...


Buy a motorhome. No need for a seperate caravan & car.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Go to the pub.


Good advice!


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Buy a motorhome. No need for a seperate caravan & car.


We'd given it serious consideration, but a motorhome doesn't really fit in well with the way we do things are at the moment.


----------



## Paulus (21 Oct 2018)

Afternoon all, I have done my last bike ride in this country for a while. I am fully packed and have all the relevant documents I need for the next 6 weeks in Aus. My flight is at 11.30 tomorrow morning from Heathrow. I shall send some pics through every now and then just to let you know that I have not been eaten or killed by the many things that can cause severe damage to humans. It is raining apparently from my source in Perth, but it is warm rain.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2018)

Paulus said:


> Afternoon all, I have done my last bike ride in this country for a while. I am fully packed and have all the relevant documents I need for the next 6 weeks in Aus. My flight is at 11.30 tomorrow morning from Heathrow. I shall send some pics through every now and then just to let you know that I have not been eaten or killed by the many things that can cause severe damage to humans. It is raining apparently from my source in Perth, but it is warm rain.




I hope you have a fabulous time. And pics are a must.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2018)

Paulus said:


> Afternoon all, I have done my last bike ride in this country for a while. I am fully packed and have all the relevant documents I need for the next 6 weeks in Aus. My flight is at 11.30 tomorrow morning from Heathrow. I shall send some pics through every now and then just to let you know that I have not been eaten or killed by the many things that can cause severe damage to humans. It is raining apparently from my source in Perth, but it is warm rain.


First stop, Abu Dhabi or going non-stop?

You could cycle round with a week to spare.
https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2011-11-04/man-cycles-round-australia-in-record-time/3626614


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2018)

Staggered back home after a pint of Wye Valley HPA and three pints of Adnams Broadside, then cut the back lawn.
Done enough today!
Nap time.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Why would you if you have a clean bottom



Indeed!


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2018)

Paulus said:


> Afternoon all, I have done my last bike ride in this country for a while. I am fully packed and have all the relevant documents I need for the next 6 weeks in Aus. My flight is at 11.30 tomorrow morning from Heathrow. I shall send some pics through every now and then just to let you know that I have not been eaten or killed by the many things that can cause severe damage to humans. It is raining apparently from my source in Perth, but it is warm rain.



Have a great time!


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2018)

Got back about half an hour ago, a lovely 63 miles in the autumn sunshine,my first ride to Tropical Birdland at Desford this year, I meandered round the lanes a bit between Sutton Cheney and Mancetter and ended up riding some roads I haven't rode before.


----------



## GM (21 Oct 2018)

Just back from the *Sunday London Ride Goes Down the Pub**, *great ride I don't think Dirk would have liked it though,16 pubs visited, and didn't go in any of them. 

@Paulus have a great trip down under!


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2018)

Damn, I missed page 600


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Damn, I missed page 600


Wake up at the back young Drago!


----------



## roadrash (21 Oct 2018)

well im back home on wigan pier but had an enjoyable weekend in Llandudno with mrs roadrash


----------



## Paulus (21 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> First stop, Abu Dhabi or going non-stop?
> 
> You could cycle round with a week to spare.
> https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2011-11-04/man-cycles-round-australia-in-record-time/3626614


Via Singapore, coming home non stop.


----------



## gavroche (21 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> well im back home on wigan pier but had an enjoyable weekend in Llandudno with mrs roadrash


Part of my ride today was on the prom in Llandudno but didn't see you there. I did manage to cover 17 miles. 
I am not a winter rider which is why I only ride once every 10 days or so in winter. 
If I lived in the North pole, I would never ride at all!


----------



## roadrash (21 Oct 2018)

gavroche said:


> Part of my ride today was on the prom in Llandudno but didn't see you there.



ahh but how do you know you didn't see me ,  I only know you live near there from your posts about the R.A.F. day in Llandudno during the summer


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> ahh but how do you know you didn't see me ,  I only know you live near there from your posts about the R.A.F. day in Llandudno during the summer


Did you get to Larry Ramsdens?


----------



## roadrash (21 Oct 2018)

nope


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2018)

Wintry weather forecast for the end of the week. It says so in the Daily Express, an authoritative source of meteorological journalism.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2018)

Looking good weather for tommorrow. 
Got the plastic bikes on charge ready for a ride out with Mrs D.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Wintry weather forecast for the end of the week. It says so in the Daily Express, an authoritative source of meteorological journalism.


Heavy snowfall, according to the BBC.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Heavy snowfall, according to the BBC.


That means we'll be having an Indian Summer then.........


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> well im back home on wigan pier but had an enjoyable weekend in Llandudno with mrs roadrash


I used to work for a company close to Wigan pier......Vulcanite.


----------



## roadrash (21 Oct 2018)

@Dave7 I know it well , or should say knew it well, its long gone , used to be on pottery road near the ambulance station and across the road from the seven stars pub (also long gone)


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Wintry weather forecast for the end of the week. It says so in the Daily Express, an authoritative source of meteorological journalism.


From a week ago...


classic33 said:


> _"THE UK is braced for the coldest winter in 10 years amid a deluge of snow, according to the latest long-range predictions from weather forecasters. ... James Madden, forecaster for Exacta Weather, said snow and freezing temperatures will hit in November until at least January."_
> 
> Callum is supposed to be bringing snow for some areas, this weekend.


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I used to work for a company close to Wigan pier......Vulcanite.



Ah, didn't they make the novelty pointy ears?


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Staggered back home after a pint of Wye Valley HPA and three pints of Adnams Broadside, then cut the back lawn.
> Done enough today!
> Nap time.


3 pints of Broadside and then grass cutting....you're a hero ! I would have been crawling around on my knees with a pair of scissors and probably giggling uncontrollably


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> 3 pints of Broadside and then grass cutting....you're a hero ! I would have been crawling around on my knees with a pair of scissors and probably giggling uncontrollably


I was........


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2018)

Morning folks. It is cold here....and dark. . More coffee is needed.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2018)

Dog walked, settling down with a Clooneys. Thinking tweaked a muscle in my chest so no weights today.


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked, settling down with a Clooneys. Thinking tweaked a muscle in my chest so no weights today.


Sure it's not a heart attack?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Sure it's not a heart attack?


Does Drago have a real heart?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2018)

Cold but bright here.
We are off to a place called Lady Heys (near Frodsham). Its a big centre with lots of private dealers selling eg old records/books, specialist candles etc.
It also has a small brewery and a specialist indian/Asian spice supplier.......so we will pick some up for my cooking.
For lunch we plan a 3 course Chinese for £8.50.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2018)

Ooh, Carol Vorderman on telly...


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Ooh, Carol Vorderman on telly...


Really?
I wonder if my trip to Frodsham can be postponed


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2018)

It's just ended, now Jeremy Kyle. Finish my Clooneys then off out OS Bagging.


----------



## screenman (22 Oct 2018)

Swim done, gym done now off to play with a few dents. Johnny English was a laugh at the Kinema yesterday.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2018)

The KKKinema? Is that the white supremacist movie house in the town centre?


----------



## numbnuts (22 Oct 2018)

Went to Romsey by trike this morning had to get dressed for that as it was bloody  
and now making ginger marmalade


----------



## Lee_M (22 Oct 2018)

sadly Hadleigh castle was cancelled due to a road race.

Bloody runners, why don't they get insurance and pay road tax. They never stop at traffic lights, they block the roads and they wear stupid clothing

they're all c***s I tell you 

;-)


----------



## Lee_M (22 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> The KKKinema? Is that the white supremacist movie house in the town centre?



Currently scheduled to show White Christmas every day in December


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2018)

I have had some fish from the fish and chip shop.


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2018)

Just back from a nice 25 mile ride around the estuary and back.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have had some fish from the fish and chip shop.


Does that go with coffee ?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just back from a nice 25 mile ride around the estuary and back.


Which estuary would that be ?


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Which estuary would that be ?


The Taw.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Does that go with coffee ?




Coffee goes with everything.


----------



## BobP (22 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> A thread specially for 'persons of leisure' and independent means, or those with aspirations.
> How do you while away those lazy days?
> How do you cope financially?
> When did you retire?
> ...



Hi All,
*How do you while away those lazy days? *
I have a part-time job with Bed, Bath & Beyond here in Smyrna, GA. Work 3 days (usually M,T &W) a week 4-6 hrs per shift. The store is 5 minutes from my house. A GREAT pt job! Blessed I am! Gets me out and into the public eye and is pretty easy work (if you can deal with some of the personalities you get working in retail). I try and ride 3-4 days / week. My wife works 6 days a week. We live in a condominium so no yard work for me. I would love to have a small house, but not in our future. I occupy the sofa and channel surf on the boob tube far too much!
*How do you cope financially?*
I took early retirement 2 years ago at 62, so I am getting SS payments plus my part-time income. Wife also works full time. I also have some savings. Blessed again I am! We want really for nothing and live a comfortable life.
*When did you retire?*
2016 at 62 yo
*Is retirement what you expected?*
Pretty much, yes. Many times I am bored, but overall very happy!
*How long did you take to adjust?Etc.*
I think I adjusted very fast! LOL.
*Tell us what you are up to today or what plans you have.
Or just have a bit of silliness to while away those lazy hours.*
I work from 2-6 today. Plan on riding 20 miles this morning on the Silver Comet Trail. Great place to ride! That should do it for Monday.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2018)

BobP said:


> Hi All,
> *How do you while away those lazy days? *
> I have a part-time job with Bed, Bath & Beyond here in Smyrna, GA. Work 3 days (usually M,T &W) a week 4-6 hrs per shift. The store is 5 minutes from my house. A GREAT pt job! Blessed I am! Gets me out and into the public eye and is pretty easy work (if you can deal with some of the personalities you get working in retail). I try and ride 3-4 days / week. My wife works 6 days a week. We live in a condominium so no yard work for me. I would love to have a small house, but not in our future. I occupy the sofa and channel surf on the boob tube far too much!
> *How do you cope financially?*
> ...




Keep up the good work sofa surfing. You are in good company with @Drago. And he lies in ditches a lot as well.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2018)

Talk of paid work has no place in these hallowed, wee wee stained pages.


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Talk of paid work has no place in these hallowed, wee wee stained pages.


'Tis the talk of the dark side.

Can you smell cabbage?


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> 'Tis the talk of the dark side.
> 
> Can you smell cabbage?



No, but I can smell wee.


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Oct 2018)

It's recumbent l am , adorning the sofa with my carcass and sipping lemon and ginger tea in order to calm my nerves while l consider whether cauliflower cheese would be a suitable dish for supper ?


----------



## numbnuts (22 Oct 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> while l consider whether cauliflower cheese would be a suitable dish for supper ?


Yes with a sprinkle of cayenne on top


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2018)

A dirty great Porsche on your dinner?


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Oct 2018)

Best laid plans o" mice an men gang aft a-gley in this instance because l didn't buy a cauliflower, l bought a cabbage  So now l am making a tasty dish loosely based upon colcannon .....may my Irish forbears forgive me


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2018)

Another busy day here again. I got three loads of washing done, a basket of ironing done, a line full of washing dried, some serious bike fettling done and the bedding changed.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Another busy day here again. I got three loads of washing done, a basket of ironing done, a line full of washing dried, some serious bike fettling done and the bedding changed.




Wow. A womans work is never done is it Dave.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2018)

Mrs D not been right today. Think she may be having an MS relapse. She's overdue, not had a bad one since January.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Mrs D not been right today. Think she may be having an MS relapse. She's overdue, not had a bad one since January.



I hope it passes soon Drago.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. A womans work is never done is it Dave.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Best laid plans o" mice an men gang aft a-gley in this instance because l didn't buy a cauliflower, l bought a cabbage  So now l am making a tasty dish loosely based upon colcannon .....may my Irish forbears forgive me


May they haunt you 'til you repent.


----------



## BobP (22 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Keep up the good work sofa surfing. You are in good company with @Drago. And he lies in ditches a lot as well.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2018)

Nothing wrong laying in ditches. It's a great British wino tradition.


----------



## BobP (22 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Keep up the good work sofa surfing. You are in good company with @Drago. And he lies in ditches a lot as well.


Sorry I posted my reply twice. Don't have the hang of this yet.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Nothing wrong laying in ditches. It's a great British wino tradition.


Drago's downfall, or his guinness stronger than he thinks?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2018)

It's  I'm going back to bed


----------



## screenman (23 Oct 2018)

90 minutes of bathroom renovation done, I am off to the gym very soon. Great fun last night, for the last ten years and since we built this house I have wanted another downlighter in the bathroom, I now know why I did not do it earlier, 2 hours to get the flex across to a hole I could not see even with a torch in it, sparkie popping in today to connect up.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2018)

What a horrible day here. Dark. Windy and cold. .

@BobP . Is that a camel in your avatar? Don't see many of them wandering around the states i shouldn't think.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2018)

BobP said:


> Sorry I posted my reply twice. Don't have the hang of this yet.




Don't worry. Most of the old fogeys here have never got the hang of things. They are an odd bunch, and i mean them, not me of course.


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2018)

Muttley walked. Keeping the day clear as Mrs D not right at all.


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2018)

Bit of shopping in Ilfracombe this morning, then doggie walking on the beach.


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2018)

We're off to the Black Country Museum today.

https://www.bclm.co.uk/


----------



## The Jogger (23 Oct 2018)

Off for the conversational Spanish lesson in the village with a local teacher, then out for a long walk. Not up early enough to do the gym beforehand.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> It's  I'm going back to bed


I'm up again but it is still bloody  outside, I don't like th winter


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I'm up again but it is still bloody  outside, I don't like th winter



Winter aint here yet, this is autumn, and its been a cracking autumn so far


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I'm up again but it is still bloody  outside, I don't like th winter


I won't rub it in by describing the weather here in SW France


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Muttley walked. Keeping the day clear as Mrs D not right at all.


All speed for Mrs D being back to full strength, Drago !


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> The Taw.


What a coincidence.
Me, my wife, my daughter and her 12 kids were looking for a cheap (free) holiday in that area.
Would next Monday suit.......just for 3 weeks.
Oh....and I need somewhere dry and safe for the bike if you could arrange that.
Thanks ever so much


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Muttley walked. Keeping the day clear as Mrs D not right at all.


Do hope she is back to fine fettle soon. Cant have Drago getting wash day red hands.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2018)

Very overcast and quite windy here (the weather is windy as well )
Just enjoyed a nice coffee (should O have asked permission from @welsh dragon ? ).
Will be doing some gardening then off to the butchers for some lamb (for a Karahi curry I will be making)
Maybe time for a visit to the pub later.


----------



## GM (23 Oct 2018)

Morning all. Garden project finally finished, now to set about clearing the garage for the new man cave. Somewhere to escape for the winter.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Very overcast and quite windy here (the weather is windy as well )
> Just enjoyed a nice coffee (should O have asked permission from @welsh dragon ? ).
> Will be doing some gardening then off to the butchers for some lamb (for a Karahi curry I will be making)




No one ever needs permission to have coffee.


----------



## The Jogger (23 Oct 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> I won't rub it in by describing the weather here in SW France



You must have it better than the South of Spain at the minute.

Could be worse, could be going to work.....


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> What a coincidence.
> Me, my wife, my daughter and her 12 kids were looking for a cheap (free) holiday in that area.
> Would next Monday suit.......just for 3 weeks.
> Oh....and I need somewhere dry and safe for the bike if you could arrange that.
> Thanks ever so much


No probs - I'll let you have the keys for my holiday rental villa on The Forches.


----------



## Slow But Determined (23 Oct 2018)

Have emptied the box we throw all our coins in and off to Rhyl to play the amusement arcades.

Takes me back to my formative days growing up there. Albeit the machines weren't alarmed then and you could do wonders with an old ice lolly stick to make the pennies tumble!


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2018)

Mrs D has been permitted to switch off Planet Rock and put the tv on somshe can watch Jeremy Vile. Thats love.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Mrs D has been permitted to switch off Planet Rock and put the tv on somshe can watch Jeremy Vile. Thats love.




In other words. Mrs D decided and you followed meekly along.


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2018)

Yes dear.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2018)

I've just had scrambled eggs on toast with mushrooms slimy things


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've just had scrambled eggs on toast with mushrooms slimy things


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Yes dear.


You know its for the best !


----------



## BobP (23 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't worry. Most of the old fogeys here have never got the hang of things. They are an odd bunch, and i mean them, not me of course.


Of course!


----------



## GM (23 Oct 2018)

Just realised it's a year today when I retired, so it's get the cake out time....


----------



## BobP (23 Oct 2018)




----------



## BobP (23 Oct 2018)

Knocked out my 21.1 mi yesterday in beautiful 44° F weather here in Smyrna, GA. A bit chilly for me even though I wore sweatpants and sweatshirt. Needed gloves and face covering also. I know what y'all (Southern US slang for you all) are thinking. What a sissy! He needs gloves in 44° F weather???  And yes, my precious tender skin does get cold when the mercury dips.  
No riding today. Must work 930-2. Hope everyone has a GREAT day!


----------



## BobP (23 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


>


Yum yum yum yum!


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2018)

One for @Drago
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Funtrak-...=item467eb7a849:g:BeEAAOSwQFNbJOKV:rk:26:pf:0


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2018)

Oooh, I've ordered mine!


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2018)

The Black Country Museum.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2018)

Good morning. Very dark at the moment. I have coffee.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2018)

Good Morning. Please excuse my leave of absence from here.

Dull, damp, drizzly but still and warm. Sat here in Lycra, eating porridge while waiting to see who bails from today's ride first!!!


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2018)

It's duller here than a dinner date with Nick Clegg.


----------



## GM (24 Oct 2018)

Morning all. Woke up this morning with a earworm of Hide in your shell by Supertramp. So listening to it now on YouTube while drinking my tea in bed.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2018)

I need the light on to see the keyboard


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2018)

Good morning, some more pictures from yesterday at the Black Country Museum.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2018)

'Orrible 'ere. Dark and cloudy....but not raining. Will get 9 holes of golf in then din dins at the jolly old clubhouse (they make lovely soup with crusty bread)..


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, some more pictures from yesterday at the Black Country Museum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 435192
> ...




I went there once a very long time ago. Great day out.


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2018)

Looks OK here today. Can't decide what to do.
Go to town, go for a ride, go to the beach, go to the pub, do some gardening, go for a walk, fettle something in the garage, go for a drive, stay in bed...........decisions, decisions!


----------



## GM (24 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Looks OK here today. Can't decide what to do.
> Go to town, go for a ride, go to the beach, go to the pub, do some gardening, go for a walk, fettle something in the garage, go for a drive, stay in bed...........decisions, decisions!




I think there's one certainty on that list


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2018)

Decision made!
Going to get up in a mo and then we are off for a walk around Whistlandpound reservoir.


----------



## sheddy (24 Oct 2018)

What do Poundland put in their reservoir? the stuff they can't sell ?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2018)

We have lots of sun here and it feels quite nice warmth wise. I may go for a bimble.


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2018)

Sun has emerged here, blinking and looking a little pasty.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2018)

I am going now. I may be sometime.


----------



## Lee_M (24 Oct 2018)

taken the dog out (the one in the profile picture :-) 

Lovely sunshine but he still wasnt keen


----------



## derrick (24 Oct 2018)

Concreting finished. Going for a ride now. The sun is out the pubs are open. Going to be a good day. Wifes out with her mates.all sorted.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2018)

I'm stuck at home waiting for a parcel could be a long wait


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2018)

I have bimble. My usual 17 mile done
Glorious sun. A bit cold on places though.


----------



## BobP (24 Oct 2018)

Love all of the "English" commentary from you "chaps." (Although, I can't understand most of it. ) Any mates from this side (USA) of the world? What countries are represented? Scotland? England? Where are y'all from? Just had my morning coffee, toasted bagel and fried egg for breakfast. Going on another 21.1 miler at 10. "Training" for my first 50 miler. At this point, I don't see how I can a) peddle that far b) stay interested in the ride and c) stay in the saddle that long!  (My long ride to date is 30 miles). Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2018)

Doggie walk done at Whistlandpound.









Now seeking refreshment at the Crown.....


----------



## BobP (24 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have bimble. My usual 17 mile done
> Glorious sun. A bit cold on places though.
> 
> View attachment 435229
> View attachment 435230


Love the countryside! I do all of my riding on the Silver Comet Trail http://www.silvercometga.com/.


----------



## BobP (24 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walk done at Whistlandpound.
> 
> View attachment 435236
> View attachment 435237
> ...


https://tenor.com/view/wine-drinking-giant-chug-amy-schumer-gif-5280368


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2018)

BobP said:


> https://tenor.com/view/wine-drinking-giant-chug-amy-schumer-gif-5280368


No mate....I'm on the good stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2018)

BobP said:


> Love all of the "English" commentary from you "chaps." (Although, I can't understand most of it. ) Any mates from this side (USA) of the world? What countries are represented? Scotland? England? Where are y'all from? Just had my morning coffee, toasted bagel and fried egg for breakfast. Going on another 21.1 miler at 10. "Training" for my first 50 miler. At this point, I don't see how I can a) peddle that far b) stay interested in the ride and c) stay in the saddle that long!  (My long ride to date is 30 miles). Have a great day everyone!




Stick around. You will soon pick up the lingo. . Gravity aided is from America. We have people from Spain, France, Germany, Ireland Canada and beyond. Just ask if you don't understand.


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Stick around. You will soon pick up the lingo. . Gravity aided is from America. We have people from Spain, France, Germany, Ireland Canada and beyond. Just ask if you don't understand.


Jus' d'nazk uz Deb'n voke; uz iz 'way with they Variez.....


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Jus' d'nazk uz Deb'n voke; uz iz 'way with they Variez.....


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I'm stuck at home waiting for a parcel could be a long wait


One came  have to stay in tomorrow


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


>


It's a bit like Welsh.....only with beer.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's a bit like Welsh.....only with beer.






Nothing is like Welsh. Totally useless language Welsh if you ask me.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Looks OK here today. Can't decide what to do.
> Go to town, go for a ride, go to the beach, go to the pub, do some gardening, go for a walk, fettle something in the garage, go for a drive, stay in bed...........decisions, decisions!


If you were a woman you could do them all


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> If you were a woman you could do them all




With time leftover. .


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Stick around. You will soon pick up the lingo. . Gravity aided is from America. We have people from Spain, France, Germany, Ireland Canada and beyond. Just ask if you don't understand.


And "The County"!!


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


>


See his previous


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> See his previous


I've got no 'previous'......it was filed until 2064.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> With time leftover. .


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2018)

BobP said:


> Love all of the "English" commentary from you "chaps." (Although, I can't understand most of it. ) Any mates from this side (USA) of the world? What countries are represented? Scotland? England? Where are y'all from? Just had my morning coffee, toasted bagel and fried egg for breakfast. Going on another 21.1 miler at 10. "Training" for my first 50 miler. At this point, I don't see how I can a) peddle that far b) stay interested in the ride and c) stay in the saddle that long!  (My long ride to date is 30 miles). Have a great day everyone!



Welcome Bob. I'm sure we can enlighten you!!! I'm from the Red Rose County of Lancashire - northwest England. I live in a small rural village of 33 cottages near Chorley - pronounced Chawle locally.

Your first definition - bimble, a nice, relaxed ride often on a sunny day. @welsh dragon bimbles frequently


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Welcome Bob. I'm sure we can enlighten you!!! I'm from the Red Rose County of Lancashire - northwest England. I live in a small rural village of 33 cottages near Chorley - pronounced Chawle locally.
> 
> Your first definition - bimble, a nice, relaxed ride often on a sunny day. @welsh dragon bimbles frequently




Why thank you paul. @BobP i live in Wales. West Wales.


----------



## screenman (24 Oct 2018)

The 16x8ft shed roof is now refelted, took most of the day with the help of youngest son, got to be honest and say I enjoyed the day and enjoyed his company. I am so lucky to have 3 great sons and a fantastic wife.


----------



## screenman (24 Oct 2018)

Oops! forgot I live in rural Lincolnshire and happen to be a UK distributor for an American company who keep asking me to visit them, I may do one day.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2018)

All I said was "Why not put a jumper on?" I mean where is the harm in that? This is what jumpers are for - keeping warm.

So the central heating wars are over. Concessions have been made (on one side  ), the timer set as agreed, thermostat set as agreed, a non proliferation treaty signed........ Some of which probably contravenes the Geneva Convention, ECJ and CHR.

The thermostat is located in the same room as the wood burner.........I may light the wood burner tomorrow.

Takes off HIS jumper.....


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> I am so lucky to have 3 great sons and a fantastic wife.



I've got the same set. It's great.......central heating apart.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I live in a small rural village of 33 cottages near Chorley - pronounced Chawle locally.
> @welsh dragon bimbles frequently


Would that per chance be White Coppice ?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2018)

@BobP 
As I am originally from near (and worked in) Liverpool I feel I am one of the few on here that speaks proper English.....like.
But alas I can only translate proper English and many of the old farts on here speak there own strange local dialect.
But they mean well


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> @BobP
> As I am originally from near (and worked in) Liverpool I feel I am one of the few on here that speaks proper English.....like.
> But alas I can only translate proper English and many of the old farts on here speak there own strange local dialect.
> But they mean well


Yer maze as a brush, yer chaynee eyed angletwich......


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yer maze as a brush, yer chaynee eyed angletwich......


Don't pick a nark with me pal....I've got mates down the road wiv leather belts dis thick


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2018)

I see you lot are talking gibberish yet again. Pity none of you can speak proper like what i can.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Would that per chance be White Coppice ?



No. Withnell Fold. How do you know White Coppice?


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> @BobP
> As I am originally from near (and worked in) Liverpool I feel I am one of the few on here that speaks proper English.....like.
> But alas I can only translate proper English and many of the old farts on here speak there own strange local dialect.
> But they mean well



I speak coventarian with a southern accent, it's amazing, I've been here since 1973 and you can still hear Kent in my accent.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> No. Withnell Fold. How do you know White Coppice?


We have done some walking around there. Worked with a company based near there. Beautiful area.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

_‘Ear all, see all, say nowt. 
Eat all, sup all, pay nowt. 
And if ever thou does owt fer nowt 
– allus do it fer thissen_


----------



## BobP (25 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> @BobP
> As I am originally from near (and worked in) Liverpool I feel I am one of the few on here that speaks proper English.....like.
> But alas I can only translate proper English and many of the old farts on here speak there own strange local dialect.
> But they mean well


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2018)

Morning!

It's dark so I don't know what the weather is doing. I'll check later.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2018)

Morning folks. Just opened the currtains (drapes) for the benefit of our latest recruit. . See? I know all the proper American lingo. Looks a bit yucky here at the moment. Good job i have coffee, otherwise i would have to hurt someome.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2018)

Good morning, bikes in the car and I'm of to the garage in a bit to drop the car in for MOT and service. Whilst it's in I'm out on a bike ride. It's very  out there.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2018)

Woke up to flashing lights outside the house. It was 07.00 and pitch black so the lights appeared very bright.
Mrs Dave jumped out of bed saying "blinkin eck (or similar) its a police car. Oh hang on....I think its a fire engine. err err ohh.....its the bin wagon".
I was due to get up at 07.15 anyway as Thursday is golf day .
Jobs done, all dishes out of washer put away etc. Lamb out of freezer......ready for me to make the Karahi curry. Tea taken up to Mrs Dave (still in shock from the police car/fire engine/bin wagon).
Sat down with my cuppa now before my shower.


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2018)

Feeling a bit colder at Drago Towers today.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2018)

In the hood this morning and chillin wiv me homies.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2018)

Hello again. I've had coffee and my porridge is on the cooker (stove). It's a bit grey (the weather not my porridge) and breezy.

Today will now be an allotment** day (a piece of land on which Brits grow fruit and vegetables and keep chucks (chickens). First though I need to organise engraving on the club trophies for the Awards Night. This is very stressful, getting the right names on the right trophies 

** Allotments also involve sheds. This is a deep, mysterious and secret business in which men indulge themselves......but more of this in the future. 

This enlighten of American friends is fun!


----------



## The Jogger (25 Oct 2018)

Off out soon to buy a wood burner for the casa (housey, housey) as here in the evening it's starting to get a bit cool, so the winter months will be very cool if we decide to come over. We will get one with a small oven section on the top, so we can chuck in a casserole and save on the old electric.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2018)

Need to bimble* round to the marshman** to pick up few teddies*** first before it gets dympsey**** later.

*slow lazy ride
**our local small farmer
***Devon potatoes 
****the time around dusk


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> In the hood this morning and chillin wiv me homies.




In other words, you are on your own.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> In other words, you are on your own.


 Just me, the missus* and the dog.

*wife


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2018)

According to the BBC website, in the health section there is a report that says taller people are more at risk of getting cancer than short people. I am all right then.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> According to the BBC website, in the health section there is a report that says taller people are more at risk of getting cancer than short people. I am all right then.


I'm concerned about @Drago ......


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2018)

Ah, but I'm tall _and_ beautiful, so I should be ok.

Just done a back and chest session. Now settling down with a c Clooneys and Dave Draper's new book, Iron in My Hands. A fascinating read for all muscle heads and disciples of the iron.

Draper was one of Schwarzeneggers contemporaries in the 60s. He won Mr America, Mr Universe, and was on the cusp of taking the big one, the Olympia title, when he suddenly became disillusioned with the publicity, the business, and shallow pretence of it all. He quit competitive building but keep training, dropped out of society, and perhaps had a breakdown. He became a drug use and alcoholic, all the while still training, in his 40s he cleaned himself up, opened his own gym, and hasn't looked back. He's in his 70s now, still trains, is lean as an Ethiopean whippet, and still built like an outside lavatory.

I'd give my left plum to be jacked like him at 75...


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2018)

My name is Ozymandias, king of Kings. Gaze upon my works ye mighty and despair.






Now Mrs D will be wondering why there's a random photo of me flexing on her phone!


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> My name is Ozymandias, king of Kings. Gaze upon my works ye mighty and despair.
> 
> View attachment 435347
> 
> ...


That you in front of the privets, left-hand side, third photo down?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> My name is Ozymandias, king of Kings. Gaze upon my works ye mighty and despair.
> 
> View attachment 435347
> 
> ...




Yeah. Right. . Anyone got any cake?


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2018)

Right, I'm just off to flex in the shower for a few minutes.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Right, I'm just off to flex in the shower for a few minutes.




Def no comment whatsoevever about that statement. No siree.


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Now Mrs D will be wondering why there's a random photo of me flexing on her phon



and everyone else is wondering why there is a random photo of you flexing on cyclechat


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2018)

It was by popular request of the laydees


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2018)

@Drago you owe me a keyboard , this one now has coffee snorted through my nose all over it


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> According to the BBC website, in the health section there is a report that says taller people are more at risk of getting cancer than short people. I am all right then.



And me, I'm a short arse.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> My name is Ozymandias, king of Kings. Gaze upon my works ye mighty and despair.
> 
> View attachment 435347
> 
> ...


Looks a bit gay to me.......


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2018)

I'm in the pub.....


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub.....
> 
> View attachment 435362


Nice to see we are back to talking about sensible things


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Right, I'm just off to flex in the shower for a few minutes.


Is that a euphemism ?


----------



## GM (25 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> My name is Ozymandias, king of Kings. Gaze upon my works ye mighty and despair.
> 
> View attachment 435347
> 
> ...




Nice tats!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2018)

Scrummy lunch of egg, bubble 'n' squeak, brew, hob nobs......

Mrs P has turned on the CH and taken off her jumper. This was not in the agreement.

Apparently we are moving the front room furniture around for winter. It will be cosier.


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has turned on the CH and taken off her jumper. This was not in the agreement.



Turn the heating off stating breach of contract …..are you a union member


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub.....
> 
> View attachment 435362


Warm glass?


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Warm glass?


Nope - why?


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nope - why?


Contents are faulty then.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Contents are faulty then.


Nope - twas OK.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> My name is Ozymandias, king of Kings. Gaze upon my works ye mighty and despair.
> 
> View attachment 435347
> 
> ...


I knew it!!


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2018)

I got back about half an hour ago,dropped the car off at Park Motors on the way out and went of to ride a slightly shorter than normal loop to Hatton and back, 53 miles, on the way back I got to Balsall Common and the garage rang to say the cars ready and I picked it up on my way back across Coventry. The ride was a tad chilly but enjoyable, the car passed its MOT and the service found nothing nasty so it's been a good morning.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> Turn the heating off stating breach of contract …..are you a union member



Hmm.......I'm not sure I'd survive that.

Could we form a union?


----------



## BobP (25 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Just opened the currtains (drapes) for the benefit of our latest recruit. . See? I know all the proper American lingo. Looks a bit yucky here at the moment. Good job i have coffee, otherwise i would have to hurt someome.


Why thank you Welsh Dragon..hehehehe. I feel the same way about coffee as you do! I have tried quitting before and it was not a pretty sight. Gave up and went back to it after about 24 hrs.  No riding today. Been having problems with my left shoulder, leg and neck for about a month or so. Thought it would eventually go away. Went to chiropractor today. Hopefully, a couple of adjustments will have me feeling better. Overcast and 61° F today. The university I attended (University of Georgia) plays our hated rivals (University of Florida) Saturday in a huge game for both of us. Can't wait to see the game! Have a great day y'all!


----------



## BobP (25 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Don't pick a nark with me pal....I've got mates down the road wiv leather belts dis thick


Huh? What did he just say?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2018)

BobP said:


> Why thank you Welsh Dragon..hehehehe. I feel the same way about coffee as you do! I have tried quitting before and it was not a pretty sight. Gave up and went back to it after about 24 hrs.  No riding today. Been having problems with my left shoulder, leg and neck for about a month or so. Thought it would eventually go away. Went to chiropractor today. Hopefully, a couple of adjustments will have me feeling better. Overcast and 61° F today. The university I attended (University of Georgia) plays our hated rivals (University of Florida) Saturday in a huge game for both of us. Can't wait to see the game! Have a great day y'all!




I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Oct 2018)

My boss retired today, the FD brought in a lovely cake and 3 bottles of Bollinger Champagne, a rather boozy lunch


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2018)

ASDA £10. Very snug and cosy.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> ASDA £10. Very snug and cosy.
> 
> View attachment 435424


One of their 24 hour stores?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> ASDA £10. Very snug and cosy.
> 
> View attachment 435424




Grandad slippers i see.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Grandad slippers i see.



Mrs P purchased them so I hope not!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> One of their 24 hour stores?



Good. Very good.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2018)

BobP said:


> Huh? What did he just say?


I think he meant that you don't want a barny coz his muckers are well 'ard.


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2018)

Grandad slippers are awesome this time of year. Hard core grandad walk up the shop in them.


----------



## GM (25 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> ASDA £10. Very snug and cosy.
> 
> View attachment 435424



Do they have them in a size 13?
It's a real problem having big feet, I have to make do with the boxes they come in


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> Do they have them in a size 13?
> It's a real problem having big feet, I have to make do with the boxes they come in




You know what they say about men that have big feet.










They wear big shoes.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> Do they have them in a size 13?
> It's a real problem having big feet, I have to make do with the boxes they come in


Try getting size 16 footwear. 
Cousin requires them for work.


----------



## The Jogger (26 Oct 2018)

Up early for delivery of the wood burner with oven, just in time for cold snap. Then the gym, to improve on my Spanish.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2018)

Dark, cold and possibly wet. Still it may clear so I'm going to man up, winter jacket on and head out to meet the guys.


----------



## GM (26 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Try getting size 16 footwear.
> Cousin requires them for work.




I bet he's a good swimmer


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2018)

Morning folks. Up late today. Seems to be calm here at the moment. No wind. No idea if it is cold outside or not though.


----------



## GM (26 Oct 2018)

Good morning all. A bit chilly here as well, winter drawers on as they say 
We've got my brother and his wife staying over for a couple of days. The ladies are going out tonight to see Macbeth, while me and brov go for a couple of beers. Got to keep the guests entertained.


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2018)

Slightly moist here, and not just in my Y fronts. Dog walked, just brewing the usual cup of Clooneys. Then is time to get clanging and banging, back and chest day.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2018)

Morning all. Up at 07.50. Did a bit of tidying up. Now sat in conservatory with a coffee while listening to the rain. A strange sky with big patches of blue but some very dark clouds.
Off to do a bit of shopping soon then our 15 year old grandaughter is calling. Her 20 year old brother called last night. He is really good company. I tolf him that when I left school in 1962 I earned £4.50
He asked "was that per hour or per day". He was amazed when I said "no, that was per week".


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Slightly moist here, and not just in my Y fronts. Dog walked, just brewing the usual cup of Clooneys. Then is time to get clanging and banging, back and chest day.




. TMI.


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2018)

Yay! It's Friday!  The weekend is nearly here! *


*Sorry, just woke up from a nightmare - thought I was back at work for a moment!


----------



## GM (26 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Up at 07.50. Did a bit of tidying up. Now sat in conservatory with a coffee while listening to the rain. A strange sky with big patches of blue but some very dark clouds.
> Off to do a bit of shopping soon then our 15 year old grandaughter is calling. Her 20 year old brother called last night. He is really good company. I tolf him that when I left school in 1962 I earned £4.50
> He asked "was that per hour or per day". He was amazed when I said "no, that was per week".




Wow, you were rich then, I remember my first weeks wages in 1964 was £3.16.10p


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> Wow, you were rich then, I remember my first weeks wages in 1964 was £3.16.10p



I had the choice of office boy at Royal Liver Insurance @ £4. 10sh or aprentice plumber were my Dad worked @ £3.10sh. I stupidly chose office boy.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2018)

1971 i started working for the grand sum of £5.00. Massive.


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> 1971 i started working for the grand sum of £5.00. Massive.


First pay packet in September 1971 was £6.05p as a Trainee Technician Apprentice with GPO Telephones. Paid in cash, of course.


----------



## GM (26 Oct 2018)

Mine was an apprentice Fitter & Turner. After giving my mum half, I still managed to save up for a Lambretta.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Oct 2018)

Apprentice Blacksmith £4/4s/7p 1968


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2018)

1967 shop assistant £5 a week.


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2018)

Doorman at the bar of the local football club. Age 16, 1985, I was already 6'3" and 230lbs, well know locally for playing rugby for Olney a couple of years ahead of time, so strutted about the place like King D**k and no one was really daft enough to mess with me. I got to manhandled a few drunks out the door, which was good fun, and watched a few young ladies cat fighting and pulling each other's clothes off. A fiver an hour, plus drinks, which was A good craic.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2018)

Good morning all, busy start today, washed up, put washing on and did the ironing. of shopping in a bit then the housework to do.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Doorman at the bar of the local football club. Age 16, 1985, I was already 6'3" and 230lbs, well know locally for playing rugby for Olney a couple of years ahead of time, so strutted about the place like King D**k and no one was really daft enough to mess with me. I got to manhandled a few drunks out the door, which was good fun, and watched a few young ladies cat fighting and pulling each other's clothes off. A fiver an hour, plus drinks, which was A good craic.




My youngest grandsons are 16 and 6' 3". They don't weigh that much though.


----------



## The Jogger (26 Oct 2018)

1974 N Ireland Civil Service ,Clerical Assistant £12. Odd in those days it still had a few old dears that were spinsters because previously if they married they had to leave.
I had to google it to make sure my mind wasn't playing tricks on me.

The Marriage Bar prevented many women from staying at work after marriage. The civil service did not allow women to work after marriage.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2018)

The Jogger said:


> 1974 N Ireland Civil Service ,Clerical Assistant £12. Odd in those days it still had a few old dears that were spinsters because previously if they married they had to leave.
> I had to google it to make sure my mind wasn't playing tricks on me.
> 
> The Marriage Bar prevented many women from staying at work after marriage. The civil service did not allow women to work after marriage.




How things have changed.


----------



## The Jogger (26 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> How things have changed.


Thank God or whoever


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2018)

Doggie walked on beach.
Renewed house number on bungalow; they only last a couple of years due to sandblasting.
Changed switched fused spur in garage for a socket outlet.
Quick coffee then off for a walk into the village for a couple of jars* and F&C *.

* @BobP - pints of beer and Fish & Chips


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Apprentice Blacksmith £4/4s/7p 1968


You are one of those Johny come lately whipper snappers......I got married in 1968


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> You are one of those Johny come lately whipper snappers......I got married in 1968


Old git!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> My youngest grandsons are 16 and 6' 3". They don't weigh that much though.


I would be that tall if my legs were 8 inches longer.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I would be that tall if my legs were 8 inches longer.




.


----------



## BobP (26 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> I think he meant that you don't want a barny coz his muckers are well 'ard.


Ok. I get it now. Thanks.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2018)

BobP said:


> Ok. I get it now. Thanks.




I don't. Then again, most of the old farts here are senile. . Not me of course. I am neither.


----------



## BobP (26 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walked on beach.
> Renewed house number on bungalow; they only last a couple of years due to sandblasting.
> Changed switched fused spur in garage for a socket outlet.
> Quick coffee then off for a walk into the village for a couple of jars* and F&C *.
> ...


Thanks for the translation mate.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Dark, cold and possibly wet. Still it may clear so I'm going to man up, winter jacket on and head out to meet the guys.



So the heavens opened at 8.15 and I bailed. Back to bed, slept till 10.00, read till 11.00.............and now the sun's out, Lycra on and I'm off to try a new cafe I've heard about.

First job was student gardener at RHS Wisley. No idea what we earned but I started in September '72 and spent the autumn sweeping leaves. There were a lot of trees..........


----------



## BobP (26 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> I got back about half an hour ago,dropped the car off at Park Motors on the way out and went of to ride a slightly shorter than normal loop to Hatton and back, 53 miles, on the way back I got to Balsall Common and the garage rang to say the cars ready and I picked it up on my way back across Coventry. The ride was a tad chilly but enjoyable, the car passed its MOT and the service found nothing nasty so it's been a good morning.


53 miles?! Wow Dave, how did you build up to riding that far? That is very impressive. Do you ride alone usually or with mates? How long do you take to ride that distance? Thanks.


----------



## BobP (26 Oct 2018)

Good morning all. 47° F and light rain this morning. Taking another day off from riding. Weather permitting, will try and do around 32 miles tomorrow. Lazy kind of day. A lot of couch surfing and tv watching. Sure wish I could join some of you for some jars and F&C! Sounds like a lot of fun! Have a great day all!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2018)

By george, i do belive Mr @BobP is beginning to get it chaps. Well done Mr Bob.


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> By george, i do belive Mr @BobP is beginning to get it chaps. Well done Mr Bob.


He does sound like an awfully nice chap.

PS. I'm in the pub.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So the heavens opened at 8.15 and I bailed. Back to bed, slept
> ...


I phoned the golf club ay 08.30 to book a tee for next week. It was lashing down ** here so I said to the guy "you wont get many out playing today"......he said "we've got 35 on the course already" 
I mean.....08.30. Just getting light. Freezing cold. Heavy rain and wind. And they are out playing golf. Are they mad??
**@BobP "lashing down" = p*ssing down


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> **@BobP "lashing down" = p*ssing down


ie. Raining rather heavily.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2018)

BobP said:


> 53 miles?! Wow Dave, how did you build up to riding that far? That is very impressive. Do you ride alone usually or with mates? How long do you take to ride that distance? Thanks.



I've been cycling for over 50 years, for 25 of those I was a club rider, I've ridden club rides, Audax"s, charity rides and reliability trials. And I commuted by bike for over 30 years. I'm now in my mid sixties with a dodgy ticker so I can still do the distance but I'm slow, yesterdays ride took close to 4 hours.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2018)

https://www.merlinsbakerycafe.co.uk/

So I'm in the new cafe and I'm sort of 60/40 - great soup, good coffee but the Tea Bread* could be moister and should come with butter. Good value.

They have a sharing table which was the only place to sit. Now I think people who sit on sharing tables need to understand cyclists sweat, quite a lot.......

@BobP *Tea Bread is a fruit cake made with cold tea. Oup norf it's served with butter.

While I'm on the patisserie section the local delicacy in my town is Chorley Cake. This is a pastry filled with currants, it should also be served with butter.

Bread, cake, pastry, biscuit.......love 'em


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2018)

Sat in Hossy waiting for Mrs D to finish cooking in the MRI. I asked for 20 minutes at full power.

SAR training tonight.


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2018)

Wobbled back from village with 3 pints of IPA* and a bally full 'o fish 'n chips. Bliss! 

* @BobP - India Pale Ale, 4.5% fruity and hoppy real ale. Made by our local brewery - GT Ales.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2018)

I am a busy boy. This is our late all day brunch/breakfast.
Having consumed that I am now about to make tomorrows Lamb curry. It will marinate overnight then be slow cooked for 7 hours tomorrow.
Seems a shame to eat it after all that trouble but we will give it a go


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Wobbled back from village with 3 pints of IPA* and a bally full 'o fish 'n chips. Bliss!
> 
> * @BobP - India Pale Ale, 4.5% fruity and hoppy real ale. Made by our local brewery - GT Ales.



That's a feet up and snooze in the armchair lunch.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 435515
> 
> I am a busy boy. This is our late all day brunch/breakfast.
> Having consumed that I am now about to make tomorrows Lamb curry. It will marinate overnight then be slow cooked for 7 hours tomorrow.
> Seems a shame to eat it after all that trouble but we will give it a go



Do you offer cafe stops??


----------



## BobP (26 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> https://www.merlinsbakerycafe.co.uk/
> 
> So I'm in the new cafe and I'm sort of 60/40 - great soup, good coffee but the Tea Bread* could be moister and should come with butter. Good value.
> 
> ...


----------



## BobP (26 Oct 2018)

Sounds deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelishous!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2018)

I stuffed my face with Do-nuts today. . And pizza.


----------



## BobP (26 Oct 2018)

Yumyumyum!!!


----------



## BobP (26 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I phoned the golf club ay 08.30 to book a tee for next week. It was lashing down ** here so I said to the guy "you wont get many out playing today"......he said "we've got 35 on the course already"
> I mean.....08.30. Just getting light. Freezing cold. Heavy rain and wind. And they are out playing golf. Are they mad??
> **@BobP "lashing down" = p*ssing down


Thanks for the translation. LOL. Some of your terms I can figure out.  You guys have some hard core golfers! I love playing golf but haven't played in forever.


----------



## BobP (26 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> I've been cycling for over 50 years, for 25 of those I was a club rider, I've ridden club rides, Audax"s, charity rides and reliability trials. And I commuted by bike for over 30 years. I'm now in my mid sixties with a dodgy ticker so I can still do the distance but I'm slow, yesterdays ride took close to 4 hours.


4 hours or 3 hours, 50 miles is still a LONG ride! I hope I can get 'er done someday and think I will, but for now it seems like a very high bar to jump over! Take care of that ticker young man. Have a great afternoon!


----------



## BobP (26 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> By george, i do belive Mr @BobP is beginning to get it chaps. Well done Mr Bob.


Why thank you Ms. Dragon.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I stuffed my face with Do-nuts today. . And pizza.


At the same time ??


----------



## BobP (26 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> He does sound like an awfully nice chap.
> 
> PS. I'm in the pub.
> 
> View attachment 435494


Thank you Dirk. I have my good days and not so good days.  Would love to drink a few jars with all of you mates and spin some yarns.  All of you sound like good people! Tell the barkeep your next jar is on me! Just put it on my tab.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2018)

BobP said:


> Thanks for the translation. LOL. Some of your terms I can figure out.  You guys have some hard core golfers! I love playing golf but haven't played in forever.


Well feel free to nip over 'the pond' and I will get you VIP treatment at my club. (my club = the club I belong to.....not the club I own).


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Do you offer cafe stops??


I fear we are a bit up market fot general CCrs......unless you bring your own serviette.


----------



## BobP (26 Oct 2018)

Logging off for a while. Tata for now everyone. Cheers


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> At the same time ??




. Pizza first, then do-nuts. Healthy diet for me.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> At the same time ??


Why not?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2018)

Right all you retired CCrs......now that @BobP has logged off I need to say something.
As a mob we have an amazing amount of knowledge (some slightly more than others of course).
How do we know that Donald Trump hasn't realised just how much knowledge we have and paid @BobP to infiltrate us.......*maybe to find out what our real Brexit plans are.*
I think we need to be careful what we divulge.
Dont anyone let him know I have said this though as I dont want to be especially targeted.
Just sayin like.


----------



## screenman (26 Oct 2018)

Another car has been purchased.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Right all you retired CCrs......now that @BobP has logged off I need to say something.
> As a mob we have an amazing amount of knowledge (some slightly more than others of course).
> How do we know that Donald Trump hasn't realised just how much knowledge we have and paid @BobP to infiltrate us.......*maybe to find out what our real Brexit plans are.*
> I think we need to be careful what we divulge.
> ...





Oooohl Mr Bob Trump. 




screenman said:


> Another car has been purchased.




What you bought then.


----------



## screenman (26 Oct 2018)

Octavia. A blue one that stops and starts, which I hope it is meant to do, despite being in the motor trade all my working life I have zero interest in them, in fact this is the first time for a few years that I have owned a car worth more than my best bike.


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Wobbled back from village with 3 pints of IPA* and a bally full 'o fish 'n chips. Bliss!
> 
> * @BobP - India Pale Ale, 4.5% fruity and hoppy real ale. Made by our local brewery - GT Ales.



Ah, my weekend boxing starts tomorrow afternoon at the Conservative Club in the village.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> Another car has been purchased.


Need more info 
Just seen later post...... forget that


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2018)

Trump has no need to infiltrate us. I keep him updated of our antics during our weekly phone call. He's looking forward to joining us when he retires.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Trump has no need to infiltrate us. I keep him updated of our antics during our weekly phone call. He's looking forward to joining us when he retires.


Excuse me......I think this calls for a vote.
Does he even own a bike ?
*Can he even afford a bike* ?
Those who dont want him joining us say aye!


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Excuse me......I think this calls for a vote.
> Does he even own a bike ?
> *Can he even afford a bike* ?
> Those who dont want him joining us say aye!


Check the "Tour de Trump"


http://www.granfondoguide.com/Conte...trump-remembering-donald-trump’s-cycling-race


----------



## BobP (26 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Right all you retired CCrs......now that @BobP has logged off I need to say something.
> As a mob we have an amazing amount of knowledge (some slightly more than others of course).
> How do we know that Donald Trump hasn't realised just how much knowledge we have and paid @BobP to infiltrate us.......*maybe to find out what our real Brexit plans are.*
> I think we need to be careful what we divulge.
> ...


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Check the "Tour de Trump"
> 
> 
> http://www.granfondoguide.com/Contents/Index/1939/tour-de-trump-remembering-donald-trump’s-cycling-race
> ...


Amazing......where do you get them from


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Amazing......where do you get them from


Knew he'd been involved with cycling, but not at that level.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Oct 2018)

It's been nice having grandsons visiting over the school holidays .
But I've missed my bike.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2018)

Another day has begun, yesterday was off the scale with rushing around so a slower one would be nice. Garage to tidy, 3 cars to clean, 1 dent to play with and a skip run to do. I should get that lot done before breakfast as long as I have breakfast Sunday night.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2018)

Good morning.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2018)

First frost of the year


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2018)

We had our first frost over a month ago! It was ruddy cold last night - I was very pleased to discover that the blowers in the Little Tikes car churn out air so not it's painful, so at least I'll be toasty this winter.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2018)

Everything outside is covered in frost ......including the garden.
Central heating on.
Curry on slow cooker at 07.30 after marinating all night. Think of us tucking in about 17.00. Papadums with bits and onion bhajis followed by curry, rice & naan. I am salivating already.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2018)

First proper frost of the autumn - we had a couple of very minor ones in September. Beautiful morning. Definitely an allotment day.

When Trump retires will he buy a new tie?

Will Cuadrilla make the earth move again today?


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2018)

Morning all.
8°c out there at the moment. We rarely get frosts here. In fact, we rarely get snow that settles. Most of the incoming weather goes over the bay's micro climate and dumps itself about 5 miles inland. We've had no snow on the ground, that doesn't melt straight away, for about 5 years as far as I can recall.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2018)

Good god. Did anyone just see those cheerleaders in the studio on Sky news. Cringeworthy or what. It was embarassing to watch......so i didn't..


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2018)

Gonna spark up the wood burner this avo. I'm already annoying Mrs D by walking around the house singing, "come on baby light my fire, come on baby light my fire, try to set my logs on FFIIIRRRREEEEE!"


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2018)

Lake District (SE):

4C at the moment and feels like 1C. Sunny day.

Very windy - was due to nip up Striding Edge and down Swirral Edge today but too risky with gusts up to 35mph and potentially 40mph this pm.

http://www.mwis.org.uk/pdf/weather-forecasts/LD-MWI-WM11724_2018-10-26_154129_6380000.pdf

Going for a long low level walk instead.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2018)

After a night on the Guinness I get faster gusts in my Y fronts!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> After a night on the Guinness I get faster gusts in my Y fronts!




I really should stop walking through the door and into this thread.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2018)

We're old, semi incontinent, and wear Y fronts. It's what us pensioners do!


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> We're old, semi incontinent, and wear Y fronts. It's what us pensioners do!




Ugh


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> We're old, semi incontinent, and wear Y fronts. It's what us pensioners do!




You might be, but not all of us...


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> First proper frost of the autumn - we had a couple of very minor ones in September. Beautiful morning. Definitely an allotment day.
> 
> When Trump retires will he buy a new tie?
> 
> Will Cuadrilla make the earth move again today?


Blackpool have had 18 quakes in the last 9 days.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2018)

Just remembered the grandson stayed the night, he has not surfaced yet.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Blackpool have had 18 quakes in the last 9 days.


Blackpool rocks!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> We're old, semi incontinent, and wear Y fronts. It's what us pensioners do!


Yes....but you are not supposed to wear the same pair for more than 3 weeks.


----------



## postman (27 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Blackpool have had 18 quakes in the last 9 days.




I was there for 45 mins or so a bout a month ago,getting Thorntons chocolates.looking at the shee hole,a quake or two will do it good,dump of a place.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2018)

The grandson has surfaced and been offered bacon butties, great timing lad as I am just getting peckish.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2018)

Sleeting down hard here just as I was about to wash 3 cars.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2018)

Lots of sunshine here, but it is cold.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2018)

Theres a nice smell in my kitchen, brown nutty seedy loaf baking


----------



## GM (27 Oct 2018)

Morning all. Got rid of our guests, or should I say our guests have left. House is nice and peaceful now after a hectic couple of days, it's been fun though.

Going to take the dog for a walk to the beach! I'll try and get some photos to post later.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2018)

I've just a spambot email demanding loads of money or he will lock my device. He knew the password to this place, so I switched off the affected device and used another to change the password. The I sent him a reply describing all the unspeakably violent things I intend to do to him when I find him.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Lots of sunshine here, but it is cold.


I thought you had a wife!
What are you doing washing cars ?

(Note to self: delete this post before Mrs Dave sees it)


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I've just a spambot email demanding loads of money......... then I sent him a reply describing all the unspeakably violent things I intend to do to him when I find him.


Thereby confirming you have a live email address.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2018)

It's ok, I used Accy's email; address 

Nah, I got a junk one for stuff like that.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2018)

We're back from Hinkley, had to cut our visit short, as well as being freezing cold it started rain, whilst there we had a posh sausage toasted sandwich, it came with salad. Unfortunately we've got washing out, no chance of getting that dry.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> We're back from Hinkley, had to cut our visit short, as well as being freezing cold it started rain, whilst there we had a posh sausage toasted sandwich, it came with salad. Unfortunately we've got washing out, no chance of getting that dry.


How do you make a sausage sandwich posh?.......mayonaise? Caviar maybe?
Do you not know that it is against the law to have a sausage sarnie with anything but brown sauce.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Blackpool have had 18 quakes in the last 9 days.



I hadn't realised it was as high as that. Seismic events I think we have to call them and it's only those above 0.5 which stop working at the site.

I was being a touch flippant as we don't need current affairs in here. We ride there from time to time and there has been a lot of unhappiness among the residents for years. It's often at the back of my mind


----------



## gavroche (27 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> We're old, semi incontinent, and wear Y fronts. It's what us pensioners do!


Speak for yourself. I still have all my faculties. The only parts missing from my person are three teeth, I have all the rest still in good working order apart maybe from a bit of prostate weakness.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2018)

gavroche said:


> , I have all the rest still in goog working order


Apart from the fact you can no longer spell


----------



## gavroche (27 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Apart from the fact you can no longer spell


Corrected!


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> How do you make a sausage sandwich posh?.......mayonaise? Caviar maybe?
> Do you not know that it is against the law to have a sausage sarnie with anything but brown sauce.



Putting salad with it makes it posh, I'm a red sauce man, I don't do brown sauce.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2018)

Right, up the Conservative Club enjoying a few of these.


----------



## roadrash (27 Oct 2018)

didn't realise you liked fruit shoot


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Putting salad with it makes it posh, I'm a red sauce man, I don't do brown sauce.




Brown sauce is for ponces.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I hadn't realised it was as high as that. Seismic events I think we have to call them and it's only those above 0.5 which stop working at the site.
> 
> I was being a touch flippant as we don't need current affairs in here. We ride there from time to time and there has been a lot of unhappiness among the residents for years. It's often at the back of my mind


There seems to have been a few in North Wales as well as the Irish Sea. Think Liverpool has had one as well.


Five more today, one would have stopped work
https://earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/earthquakes/recent_uk_events.html


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2018)

We're of out for a rare night out later. The Albany Theatre and How Sweet It Is, Motown's greatest hits, should be a great night out.

https://albanytheatre.co.uk/how-sweet-it-is


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Oct 2018)

My boss retired on Thursday, she had a great send-off, cake and Bollinger Champagne. Last night a group of us went into town for a meal, she was happy and smiling which is the important thing.

Us 4 women have been wondering what it must feel like to know it is your last week, your last day. Freedom, joy, trepidation..


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> My boss retired on Thursday, she had a great send-off, cake and Bollinger Champagne. Last night a group of us went into town for a meal, she was happy and smiling which is the important thing.
> 
> Us 4 women have been wondering what it must feel like to know it is your last week, your last day. Freedom, joy, trepidation..




A little nervous, a little happy, a bit like a kid on Xmas Eve.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Freedom, joy,



Those two


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2018)

Well I'm happy. Very productive day on the allotment. Next year's compost bin turned and closed up for the winter. New compost bin started for 2020. Asparagus bed cleaned and mulched. Leaves blown. Next spring's purple sprouting netted against pigeons. Grass cut. General crap cleared away.

Next year's garlic has started to sprout! My garlic is GARLICKY!!!

DOUBLE BONUS - wood burner belting out heat. No CH today......

And Rovers drew at WBA with 10 players and no goalkeeper........the Blues are going up???


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> .
> Us 4 women have been wondering what it must feel like to know it is your last week, your last day. Freedom, joy, trepidation..


Relief that I'd made it through unscathed, physically and mentally.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> A little nervous, a little happy, a bit like a kid on Xmas Eve.





PaulSB said:


> Those two





Dirk said:


> Relief that I'd made it through unscathed, physically and mentally.



She intends to go freelance for a couple of days a week, keep herself busy. She has her grandchildren on Fridays so she is used to working only 4 days a week.

The start of a new chapter in the book of life.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> She intends to go freelance for a couple of days a week, keep herself busy. She has her grandchildren on Fridays so she is used to working only 4 days a week.
> 
> The start of a new chapter in the book of life.


Retirement can the best time of your life, so long as you can finance it and hold onto your health.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2018)

Definitely time for the thermal drawers i think.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2018)

Yep, reitkment isnf great!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Yep, reitkment isnf great!




Dragos been on the pop again.


----------



## roadrash (27 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Yep, reitkment isnf great!




i think @Drago has had enough fruit shoot, his fingers are pished


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2018)

I'm on my 5th pint of Landlords!


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm on my 5th pint of Landlords!


Time to start on the beer then.....


----------



## roadrash (27 Oct 2018)

why not drink your own instead of the landlords


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> why not drink your own instead of the landlords


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2018)

Now my 6th pint


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2018)

Missus has just come in from the kitchen - coughing, spluttering and eyes watering.
She's frying a couple of my 'weapons grade' chillis up to go with our steaks.
Should be good!


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Retirement can the best time of your life, so long as you can finance it and hold onto your health.



She is youthful 63 year old lady, she doesn't do fitness stuff but she does look after herself. Money wise I believe she should be fine.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> She is youthful 63 year old lady, she doesn't do fitness stuff but she does look after herself. Money wise I believe she should be fine.


Sounds like she'll be OK.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Sounds like she'll be OK.



Her husband died when their 2 kids were young so she has been a single parent for a long time, warm, caring and compassionate, also a tough nut! A 5'11 Glaswegan Lass with a mean right hook


----------



## postman (27 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Now my 6th pint



18-35 and on 6th pint..It is now 21-15ish can you read this


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2018)

Morning folks, . I hope you all remembered to turn your clocks back. I doubt that Drago did. . No wind, or rain or frost here.


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks, . I hope you all remembered to turn your clocks back. I doubt that Drago did. . No wind, or rain or frost here.



I did not notice the extra hour, must have been asleep. Most of the clocks in the house are automatic so the alarm went off at 5am as usual, we were both awake already though. Sunny, cloudy, cool and damp, I do not think it can make it's mind up.


----------



## The Jogger (28 Oct 2018)

Clocks back but still woke up at old time. Off to Gibraltar today, i will be keeping my passport well hidden this time.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2018)

Ah, the extra hour in bed was lovely.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2018)

Good morning all, we had a great night last night, the last quarter of an hour the audience was on their feet and dancing.


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Ah, the extra hour in bed was lovely.


I probably won't notice.
I just carry on doing my own thing and the world changes around me.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2018)

Can I request that you all type very quietly......please.
I am very 'fragile' this morning after imbibing one too many last night.
I did the curry for us, my Bro & S.I.L and as I say just one (maybe several) too many drinkpoos.
I was still up at 08.00 old money though and now sat with a coffee and 2 tablets
I may survive


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Can I request that you all type very quietly......please.
> I am very 'fragile' this morning after imbibing one too many last night.
> I did the curry for us, my Bro & S.I.L and as I say just one (maybe several) too many drinkpoos.
> I was still up at 08.00 old money though and now sat with a coffee and 2 tablets
> I may survive




Self inflicted misery = no sympathy from me. Up and atem........


----------



## gavroche (28 Oct 2018)

Good morning all. Blue sky, sun shining, off for a ride. See you all later.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (28 Oct 2018)

Taking my 8 year old for a final ride on her old bike prior to transferring onto her new 24" bike (a lovely one, incidentally - Genesis Alpha 24 2016) and likely flying a kite. It's brilliant being an older dad 

...and later continuing to plot my departure from gainful employment


----------



## Bonefish Blues (28 Oct 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Taking my 8 year old for a final ride on her old bike prior to transferring onto her new 24" bike (a lovely one, incidentally - Genesis Alpha 24 2016) and likely flying a kite. It's brilliant being an older dad
> 
> ...and later continuing to plot my departure from gainful employment



...BTW if anyone's looking for a new bike for their grandchild, either mountain or hybrid, give me a shout - we have a Frog and a Marin to move on!


----------



## GM (28 Oct 2018)

Morning all. Off over the heath for a bit of dog walking. There's a halloween whippet event on should be fun.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Self inflicted misery = no sympathy from me. Up and atem........


Oh absolutely.......no sympathey deserved or expected.
However I did request that you type quietly but you didnt do that with your up and atem


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Oh absolutely.......no sympathey deserved or expected.
> However I did request that you type quietly but you didnt do that with your up and atem




Shame.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Shame.


You know......I am not 100% certain that you mean that


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> You know......I am not 100% certain that you mean that


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2018)

Arm and shoulder day today. Iron clanged and banged, protein shake consumed.


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2018)

2 mile doggie walk done.
Quick coffee and catch up on Sunday papers then off for a 3 mile walk around to village and lunch at my local.
Gloriously sunny here today but quite windy with a good degree of wind chill. Only 10° out there at the moment.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2018)

So far today
checked the lottery 
ironing done 
changed bed 
washed quilt cover 
cooked breakfast


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> So far today
> checked the lottery
> ironing done
> changed bed
> ...


Did you win?

What was wrong with the old bed? Most change justt the bedding.
Did you eat it?


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2018)

Sunday lunch done. 
4 pints of Ferryman (4.5%) downed.
Walked 2 miles back from pub.
Sunday afternoon nap now.￼


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2018)

You walked two miles while oiled up? According to the Beeb, there are people out there who think 20 minutes is too long to be walking when sober!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2018)

Beautiful day here and I've seen a lot of it!!!!! 

I have a Garmin watch. I keep it set to "time manual." To my mind this means the time has to be set manually. I'm ride leader today so didn't want to mess up the time. Put watch back one hour at bed time. Set alarm on watch for 6.00. Alarm went off, got up. Went downstairs and it's 5.00am and watch had chosen to go back an hour of its own accord. Manual my arse!!

Great ride in glorious autumn sunshine. Stunning views from top of Oakenclough Fell with Barrow in Furness clearly visible - probably 40 miles away. Haven't seen it so clear for years.

82 miles, 4500 feet, avg 15.1. On the flats avg 19+. VERY pleased.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2018)

@Drago temperature averaged 5C on ride today starting at -1C. Wore my Planet X overshoes and my feet were warm all ride. Socks were actually damp with sweat.

A great shout for £10. Thanks again.


----------



## The Jogger (28 Oct 2018)

The Rock!
The reason for the visit


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2018)

The Jogger said:


> The Rock!
> The reason for the visit


My Mum was born there


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2018)

Got my bike out this morning got 100 yards, something didn't feel right. Turns out the thread had stripped on one side of the rear axle and the bolt wasn't gripping. New axle ordered.


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> You walked two miles while oiled up? According to the Beeb, there are people out there who think 20 minutes is too long to be walking when sober!


I generally walk about 15 - 20 miles a week, split between dog walking and walking to the village and back. Easily done when time is no object.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2018)

Hoar Park this afternoon.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Hoar Park this afternoon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 435996


Long necked sheep.....very nice


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Long necked sheep.....very nice


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Hoar Park this afternoon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 435996


Eight foot goats!


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Eight foot goats!



I suppose that's one way to describe Alpacas.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2018)

Out there somewhere is a bloke called Al Paca.


----------



## The Jogger (29 Oct 2018)

Morning, clear skies and chilly. Off to the gym later, when it opens at 9, wood burner fitted this afternoon and new broadband for hopefully faster speeds.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2018)

Morning folks. We had a hard frost last night. Definitely time to get the winter thermal drawers on . Fire going already, and i have coffee. This will be me for the day i think..

Oh. And i bought a new jacket. It should arrive today, so i am excitedly waiting for a parcel. . My new jackrt should keep me toasty warm even on the coldest days.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2018)

Frosty, clear, beautiful. Housework and more allotment work for me today. I'm hoping to have the allotment cleaned and tucked in bed for winter before it gets wet underfoot.

The greenhouse will have to be the exception as tomatoes are carrying fruit which is still ripening - though how it looks this morning will be interesting!!!


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2018)

Good morning from a bright sunny and frosty Coventry, looks like I'll need full winter kit for my bike ride this morning.


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2018)

Frosty this morning. I was half expecting the Asgardian ice giants to leap forth and acost me.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2018)

Morning all.
Another cold day but its clear with lots of blue sky.
I behaved myself yesterday with only hair of the dog .
Today I start a new regime. Cutting right back on naughty drinks and naughty foods. Back to regular use of the exercise bike and light weights (not your @Drago type). 
Me and winter dont get on so road cycling will be really limited.....hence the above.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Definitely time to get the winter thermal drawers on .


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


>




Or in your case take them off.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

The Jogger said:


> Morning, clear skies and chilly. Off to the gym later, when it opens at 9, wood burner fitted this afternoon and new broadband for hopefully faster speeds.


How old's the gym, using a wood burner.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Oct 2018)

I've got a parcel coming ......by Yodel .......could be a long wait......


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2018)

I'm in the sandwich deli in Wellesbourne with coffee and toast, its a lovely morning for a bike ride but a bit fresh.


----------



## BobP (29 Oct 2018)

arch684 said:


> Morning all, lovely sunny day here but rain forecast for the afternoon. Bike ride and walk the dog this morning then a trip to Glasgow later


Love your pooch Arch!


----------



## BobP (29 Oct 2018)

Morning All,
Failed to ride on Fri (was planned to do a 32 miler).  Failed to do it again on Sat.  BUT, watched my UGA Georgia Bulldogs kick the arses of UF University of Florida hated gators on Saturday 36-17 in American College Football! 
Sunday again no riding. Now Monday, and I am "scheduled" to ride, but who knows??? LOLOL. I can get very lazy sometimes.
Another beautiful day here in Southern USA! Sunny and 50° F / 10° C. Have a great day all!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2018)

I would have thought by now a race of spiders would have evolved which understood moving in to human houses is not the best way to preserve one's contribution to the gene pool..........

.........if only by the natural selection I'm providing FOC!!


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2018)

64 miles this morning, Wellesbourne the destination. A lovely morning on the bike and my last ride on gears till the spring, i'll be on fixed for the winter. No chance of easing into winter, or to acclimatise, just bang straight in, coldest ride since last winter. A lovely sunny day, a good cycling day, just a bit chilly.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a parcel coming ......by Yodel .......could be a long wait......


Well my parcel came and now the proud owner of this


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Well my parcel came and now the proud owner of this
> 
> View attachment 436099




I am a ludite where cameras and taking photos is concerned.


----------



## BobP (29 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I would have thought by now a race of spiders would have evolved which understood moving in to human houses is not the best way to preserve one's contribution to the gene pool..........
> 
> .........if only by the natural selection I'm providing FOC!!


Paul, I have no idea what you mean.  Please translate.


----------



## Slow But Determined (29 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Well my parcel came and now the proud owner of this
> 
> View attachment 436099



So did you buy a camera to take pictures of a errm camera


----------



## numbnuts (29 Oct 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> So did you buy a camera to take pictures of a errm camera


Yes and me with no clothes on......


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Yes and me with no clothes on......


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2018)

Dog goes missing in the village, runs off into the fields.

Someone phones me. My response was "Er, I'm an expert on missing person behaviour. Missing cockapoo behaviour is beyond my field of expertise."


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog goes missing in the village, runs off into the fields.
> 
> Someone phones me. My response was "Er, I'm an expert on missing person behaviour. Missing cockatoo behaviour is beyond my field of expertise."


Bird dog?


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I would have thought by now a race of spiders would have evolved which understood moving in to human houses is not the best way to preserve one's contribution to the gene pool..........
> 
> .........if only by the natural selection I'm providing FOC!!


Try moving this one!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Try moving this one!
> View attachment 436133



Have you seen this week's Dr Who??? I really do NOT like spiders!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2018)

BobP said:


> Paul, I have no idea what you mean.  Please translate.



I live rurally in a stone cottage which is 173 years old. Keeping insects etc. out is an impossible challenge. At this time of year spiders migrate in to the house for the winter. Monday is my cleaning day which involves vacuuming up a lot of spiders and webs!! I was thinking natural selection would mean the intelligent ones stayed outside. I'm busy wiping out the stupid ones which come in. 

These are the ones which really give me the heebie jeebies


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I live rurally in a stone cottage which is 173 years old. Keeping insects etc. out is an impossible challenge. At this time of year spiders migrate in to the house for the winter. Monday is my cleaning day which involves vacuuming up a lot of spiders and webs!! I was thinking natural selection would mean the intelligent ones stayed outside. I'm busy wiping out the stupid ones which come in.
> 
> These are the ones which really give me the heebie jeebies
> 
> View attachment 436143




Stop being such a wuss.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I live rurally in a stone cottage which is 173 years old. Keeping insects etc. out is an impossible challenge. At this time of year spiders migrate in to the house for the winter. Monday is my cleaning day which involves vacuuming up a lot of spiders and webs!! I was thinking natural selection would mean the intelligent ones stayed outside. I'm busy wiping out the stupid ones which come in.
> 
> These are the ones which really give me the heebie jeebies
> 
> View attachment 436143


The clever ones come in out of the cold.

I've to be careful with the webs due to the penecillin in them.


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2018)

My old cottage I could hear the mice running around in the loft.


----------



## Slow But Determined (29 Oct 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Yes and me with no clothes on......



Before you put some clothes on do you the answer as to why my smiley faces don't show on my posts but do on all others?


----------



## numbnuts (29 Oct 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Before you put some clothes on do you the answer as to why my smiley faces don't show on my posts but do on all others?


I have no idea sorry


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Before you put some clothes on do you the answer as to why my smiley faces don't show on my posts but do on all others?




What exactly are you doing?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> The clever ones come in out of the cold.
> 
> I've to be careful with the webs due to the penecillin in them.



I didn't know webs had this property till I googled it. It may be rude to ask but you must be incredibly sensitive to penicillin??


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What exactly are you doing?



It may be better if we go back to spiders....


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> It may be better if we go back to spiders....


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I didn't know webs had this property till I googled it. It may be rude to ask but you must be incredibly sensitive to penicillin??


Used them for years on minor cuts on cattle, rather than get a vet out. The web itself helps with the clotting. What's in it, with the infection.

It's put me in the number one spot in the ward before today.


----------



## Slow But Determined (29 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What exactly are you doing?


Just tapping on the smiley faces and they show as I am typing but when I hit the post reply button they disappear!! Test smiley face.


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2018)




----------



## Slow But Determined (29 Oct 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Just tapping on the smiley faces and they show as I am typing but when I hit the post reply button they disappear!! Test smiley face.



I put one before "test smiley face" and it has not shown.


----------



## Slow But Determined (29 Oct 2018)

Anyway on a more positive note I have today spent a grand of my money that would otherwise go on a care home for a week in years to come on some nice carbon wheels!!


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2018)

Carbon wheels? Us pensioners like old fashioned wheels made from cast iron, or solid oak.


----------



## Slow But Determined (29 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Carbon wheels? Us pensioners like old fashioned wheels made from cast iron, or solid oak.



I have some of them heavy wheels on my winter bike. Coupled with the Reynolds 531, mudguards, pannier racks etc it is like penance just trying to ride it!!!


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

QUOTE="Slow But Determined, post: 5426334, member: 74030"]Just tapping on the smiley faces and they show as I am typing but when I hit the post reply button they disappear!! Test smiley face.[/QUOTE
It never went in. The above would show it as : secret :, without the space
like this .

The three from Drago's post, spaces included to show.
: ) : lol: : popcorn :
and what they look like


----------



## screenman (30 Oct 2018)

Morning all, a day of playing with dents is planned after a swim this morning. Have a good one everybody and live it to the full.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2018)

Good morning. Bloody hell. It is so cold here. Lots of the white stuff (frost). Brrrrrrr.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2018)

Blimey! We've had an air frost last night. Car windscreen has some white stuff on it!
Must be man made climate change! 

Oh, hang on..........it's nearly November innit?


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> I have some of them heavy wheels on my winter bike. Coupled with the Reynolds 531, mudguards, pannier racks etc it is like penance just trying to ride it!!!



Ah, a proper bike worthy of a pensioner!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> I have some of them heavy wheels on my winter bike. Coupled with the Reynolds 531, mudguards, pannier racks etc it is like penance just trying to ride it!!!


----------



## numbnuts (30 Oct 2018)

No frost and 3c here


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2018)

Dank dreary dismal dark an dorrible here .
Going to visit a friend who is home from having a hip replacement.
Then......getting stuck into 'sorting out' the spare room (was my office when I worked). Tell me......how can wardrobes we never use get so full of stuff I havent used for years?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Dank dreary dismal dark an dorrible here .
> Going to visit a friend who is home from having a hip replacement.
> Then......getting stuck into 'sorting out' the spare room (was my office when I worked). Tell me......how can wardrobes we never use get so full of stuff I havent used for years?




I will ask Mr WD. He is an expert at being able to fill every nook and cranny with shoot that hasn't been used in 20 years. Thankfully his memory isn't that good and i am expert now at throwing things away secretly without him realising it.


----------



## pjd57 (30 Oct 2018)

On the last leg of another Orkney trip after dropping off grandson.

25 hour round trip to get him home safely. Bus, boat, boat , bus.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I will ask Mr WD. He is an expert at being able to fill every nook and cranny with shoot that hasn't been used in 20 years. Thankfully his memory isn't that good and i am expert now at throwing things away secretly without him realising it.


Perhaps you could come and spend a week here then and sort these out


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Perhaps you could come and spend a week here then and sort these out




. I have started on the kitchen. I managed to clear the living room (eventually). As my work is still not done, i am afraid you are on your own. . Good luck


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2018)

I'm not well. No details but the emojis are accurate! In bed, wrapped in dressing gown, electric blanket on, shivering. Awake off and on all night. I'm very hungry but dare not eat.

Sun is shining


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not well. No details but the emojis are accurate! In bed, wrapped in dressing gown, electric blanket on, shivering. Awake off and on all night. I'm very hungry but dare not eat.
> 
> Sun is shining




Oh no. The dreaded lurgy. Take care. I hope you feel better soon. Just take sips of water and def don't eat anything. If you feel better tomorrow, just have some toast.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not well. No details but the emojis are accurate! In bed, wrapped in dressing gown, electric blanket on, shivering. Awake off and on all night. I'm very hungry but dare not eat.
> 
> Sun is shining


Oh poor you GWS


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not well. No details but the emojis are accurate! In bed, wrapped in dressing gown, electric blanket on, shivering. Awake off and on all night. I'm very hungry but dare not eat.
> 
> Sun is shining



 join the club, woke up with a sore throat and a snotty nose, I'm unimpressed.  My first yoga class for three weeks wasn't as nice as usual


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not well. No details but the emojis are accurate! In bed, wrapped in dressing gown, electric blanket on, shivering. Awake off and on all night. I'm very hungry but dare not eat.
> 
> Sun is shining


Sorry to hear/read that. Flue ??
BTW.....what is an electric blanket ? I seem to remember reading about them many many years ago but cant recall what they are.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2018)

Doggie walked first thing along Velator Pill.












I can see my house from here. 

Bit of shopping on the way back.
Cut the lawns then washed the gutters and soffits down. Cleaned all the windows as well. Sparkly bungalow! 
Spot of lunch then off to look at some caravans.


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2018)

Predator Hill?


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Predator Hill?


Think you need to go to Specsavers......


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> join the club, woke up with a sore throat and a snotty nose, I'm unimpressed.  My first yoga class for three weeks wasn't as nice as usual




Ugh. Not good.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not well. No details but the emojis are accurate! In bed, wrapped in dressing gown, electric blanket on, shivering. Awake off and on all night. I'm very hungry but dare not eat.
> 
> Sun is shining


@roadrash passed his ManFlu on!


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry to hear/read that. Flue ??
> BTW.....what is an electric blanket ? I seem to remember reading about them many many years ago but cant recall what they are.


Cheaper, portable versions of electric chairs.

Flue shouldn't have caused that, unless it's blocked.


----------



## roadrash (30 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> @roadrash passed his ManFlu on!



I was taught to share.....


----------



## GM (30 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not well. No details but the emojis are accurate! In bed, wrapped in dressing gown, electric blanket on, shivering. Awake off and on all night. I'm very hungry but dare not eat.
> 
> Sun is shining




GWS. I was like that Sunday night and all day Monday, a dodgy bit of fish. Alright now though. 

After meeting up with a good friend lunchtime I went for a culture visit to the British Library here in London, to see the Anglo Saxon Kingdoms exhibition, very good too.


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2018)

Oooh, Dr Alice Roberts is on BBC4. I can spend the next hour admiring her rather nice, er, intellect. Yes, her intellect.


----------



## Lee_M (30 Oct 2018)

So just under 11 months since I "retired" and last night I got two queries asking if I was available, includong one job with an ex client, which would be a shoe-in.

Don't want to work but really hard saying no to daft money, managed it though! ;-)


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2018)

Being retired is just like The Good Life, except I don't get to sleep with Felicity Kendall and my garden isn't full of pigs.


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2018)

First day out in the new for me car today, as I have been waiting for the logbook to turn up.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2018)

Morning folks. Another frosty start to the day, but not as frosty as yesterday.


----------



## GM (31 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> First day out in the new for me car today, as I have been waiting for the logbook to turn up.




Nice! Do tell, what you got?


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

Very frosty here. Mutt walked, but I'll probably wait until about 10 for my bike ride because the cagers are wobbling about like Dodgers in the low sun.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2018)

Morning peops.
For some strange reason I woke at 06.45 this morning. Wide awake so I got up. Done some jobs. Done all my pre-golf stretches.
Am now enjoying a coffee before jumping into the shower.
Now......what to have for breckie 

EDIT......its now 09.15. breckie was beans on toast. Now off to the jolley old golf club.


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2018)

Riding in to see my ex colleagues this morning, with a bag full of cakes.
Thought they might need cheering up, as I will be celebrating my birthday next week and it will be 4 years since I retired.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2018)

Good Morning retirees, thank you for the GWS wishes. This morning I am better having slept most of yesterday and right through last night - the inevitable old man trip to the bathroom apart. I shall probably need two boxes of man size*** Kleenex today.

It's a beautiful, breezy morning but no riding, woodburner already on the go as I have a recovery day.

*** awaits WD comment


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

Why should the War Department be interested?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning retirees, thank you for the GWS wishes. This morning I am better having slept most of yesterday and right through last night - the inevitable old man trip to the bathroom apart. I shall probably need two boxes of man size*** Kleenex today.
> 
> It's a beautiful, breezy morning but no riding, woodburner already on the go as I have a recovery day.
> 
> *** awaits WD comment




So many things i could say after above comments. But i shall refrain . Drago is bound to make comments though.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

Me?! I resemble that remark!


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> So many things i could say after above comments. But i shall refrain . Drago is bound to make comments though.



Hmmmm........I've just read my post again. Unfortunate phrasing. I have a very runny nose.............I think it's best to point this out now!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm........I've just read my post again. Unfortunate phrasing. I have a very runny nose.............I think it's best to point this out now!




Yeah. Yeah. Yeah.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

I have a runny bum, but weapons grade Y fronts keeps the flow in check.


----------



## GM (31 Oct 2018)

Had a bit of a shock when I got out of the shower, stood on my 10 year old cheapo ikea bathroom scales and tells me I've put on a stone since yesterday. Time they went in the bin me thinks!


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2018)

We've got a heatwave it's 10.8c here


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I have a runny bum, but weapons grade Y fronts keeps the flow in check.




Oh. My. God. Please no. Do not say things like that.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2018)

Dam I've got to stay in for Amazon, the shop not the river


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> Had a bit of a shock when I got out of the shower, stood on my 10 year old cheapo ikea bathroom scales and tells me I've put on a stone since yesterday. Time they went in the bin me thinks!


Funny you should say that.
I'm losing weight at the moment - another half a stone to go - convinced that I would be at least two ounces lighter this morning, as I was very strict on my diet and was quite active yesterday.
Stood on my expensively, accurate electronic scales at 9am............and I was a pound heavier!! 
How the **** does that work?!


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Funny you should say that.
> I'm losing weight at the moment - another half a stone to go - convinced that I would be at least two ounces lighter this morning, as I was very strict on my diet and was quite active yesterday.
> Stood on my expensively, accurate electronic scales at 9am............and I was a pound heavier!!
> How the **** does that work?!


You're heavier in the morning anyway.


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> You're heavier in the morning anyway.


I always weigh myself at the same time every morning. My weight has been steadily reducing over the past couple of weeks, so the sudden increase makes no sense to me.


----------



## GM (31 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> You're heavier in the morning anyway.




Yeah but, not a stone heavier! 




Dirk said:


> Funny you should say that.
> I'm losing weight at the moment - another half a stone to go - convinced that I would be at least two ounces lighter this morning, as I was very strict on my diet and was quite active yesterday.
> Stood on my *expensively, accurate electronic scales* at 9am............and I was a pound heavier!!
> How the **** does that work?!




You didn't get them from Ikea as well, did you!


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> Yeah but, not a stone heavier!
> 
> You didn't get them from Ikea as well, did you!


@GM It was only a pound not a stone.
The scales are Weight Watchers recommended and fairly new.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> Yeah but, not a stone heavier!


Just tell yourself a stone is only a pebble


----------



## byegad (31 Oct 2018)

I can pee litre of water first thing, so after I've done my morning number 1 I'm a kilogram lighter. A number 2 however.......


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> - the inevitable old man trip to the bathroom apart. .


You mean you had a poo on the bathroom floor


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> You're heavier in the morning anyway.


So.....if you weigh yourself in the morning then again at night and find you have lost a stone..... then repeat every day......by the end of the week you will have lost 7 stone.
Sounds like my kind of diet


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2018)

Is it safe to come out of hiding now? No more dreaded lurgy and some even more disgusting problems i hope......


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> So.....if you weigh yourself in the morning then again at night and find you have lost a stone..... then repeat every day......by the end of the week you will have lost 7 stone.
> Sounds like my kind of diet


Two weeks, there'd be nothing left of you.


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it safe to come out of hiding now? No more dreaded lurgy and some even more disgusting problems i hope......



I would suggest wearing latex gloves and a facemask whilst in here.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> I would suggest wearing latex gloves and a facemask whilst in here.




Good thinking.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> I would suggest wearing latex gloves and a facemask whilst in here.




Maybe i should invest in a hasmat suit.


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe i should invest in a hasmat suit.



Good idea, not sure that would stop you know who though.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe i should invest in a hasmat suit.



No good - NBC suits trap the farts inside.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> No good - NBC suits trap the farts inside.


Bad news for the wearer.

£13·99
https://www.preppersshop.co.uk/bristish-army-nbc-suit-mk3---full-suit---sealed-1333-p.asp


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

Unless you enjoy your own farts. Ever wondered why I drive such a small Car?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> No good - NBC suits trap the farts inside.




Oh god. He's back.


----------



## GM (31 Oct 2018)

I don't think my Trumpkin has turned out quite the way it was meant to!......


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> I don't think my Trumpkin has turned out quite the way it was meant to!......
> 
> View attachment 436384



Reminds me of a girl I once knew...


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2018)

This should keep the little beggars away from my door tonight......


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

Stop it! We cant have 2 posts of the day jn the same day!

I guess these days you could go trick or treating dressed as him.


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Stop it! We cant have 2 posts of the day jn the same day!
> 
> I guess these days you could go trick or treating dressed as him.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> I don't think my Trumpkin has turned out quite the way it was meant to!......
> 
> View attachment 436384



Looks like the head of a blow up doll


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it safe to come out of hiding now? No more dreaded lurgy and some even more disgusting problems i hope......



I'm still lurgyfied


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Funny you should say that.
> I'm losing weight at the moment - another half a stone to go - convinced that I would be at least two ounces lighter this morning, as I was very strict on my diet and was quite active yesterday.
> Stood on my expensively, accurate electronic scales at 9am............and I was a pound heavier!!
> How the **** does that work?!



Don't be surprised. You have to work very hard to lose anything significant in a day. On a hard ride, 80+ miles at 16avg, I can shift 1.5kg but it's only fluid and at least a kilo will be back in 12 hours or so.

In my view it's only worthwhile for men to weigh once a week and then on the same day at roughly the same time. For me that's Wednesday first thing. I chose Wednesdays because I ride Wednesday, Friday and Sunday so if I lose weight in a week it should show best then.

A pound a week is a good target.

One of my women cycling buddies who is heavily in to diet, gym work etc. tells me women need to monitor their weight daily and then work out the cyclical peaks and troughs.



> ="classic33, post: 5427688, member: 299"]You're heavier in the morning anyway.



I've always understood the reverse to be correct.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it safe to come out of hiding now? No more dreaded lurgy and some even more disgusting problems i hope......



I am much better now to though still sniffing a lot.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

I'm lighter in the morning, once ive shaken out the Y fronts,


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm still lurgyfied






PaulSB said:


> I am much better now to though still sniffing a lot.




Sniffing and coughng i can cope with, but Drago? Hell no.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Looks like the head of a blow up doll




Exactly. That is what Drago meant when he said he knew a girl like that once.


----------



## GM (31 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Looks like the head of a blow up doll




My secret has been blown


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Sniffing and coughng i can cope with, but Drago? Hell no.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

GM said:


> My secret has been blown



Trust you to inflate the truth.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm lighter in the morning, once ive shaken out the Y fronts,


I think, for evidence, we need a photo of these Y fronts.


----------



## derrick (31 Oct 2018)

A day on the bike todday. Cambridge for lunch, was a bit chilly first thing but warmed up after a couple of hours, 90 odd miles. not bad for this time of year, defo easier in the summer,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1937825910
Back to the garden thursday.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I think, for evidence, we need a photo of these Y fronts.



Are you sure you're ready for that? Here's a sneak preview.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I think, for evidence, we need a photo of these Y fronts.


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2018)

Just back from a brisk walk down the village to the Docs for my flu jab.
2 miles in 30 minutes ain't too shabby for a pensioner.
I cycled 20 hilly miles this morning and took the doggie for a 2 mile walk as well afterwards.
When I see 20 - 30 year olds, grossly overweight and shuffling breathlessly along the High street, I despair.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> 2 miles in 30 minutes ain't too shabby for a pensioner.
> I



That's about normal in London traffic


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Are you sure you're ready for that? Here's a sneak preview.
> 
> View attachment 436425




Drago doing his shopping....


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2018)

Yep, a trolley full of Imodium!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Yep, a trolley full of Imodium!




And still it isn't enough clearlyl


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2018)

This thread is rapidly going down the toilet........I wish


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Are you sure you're ready for that? Here's a sneak preview.
> 
> View attachment 436425


Ohh sh*t.
Can I please change my mind.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Ohh sh*t.
> Can I please change my mind.


No.


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> This thread is rapidly going down the toilet........I wish


I blame that young whippersnapper Drago. That's the trouble when you give kids too much spare time.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2018)

Not nice out there today, car cleaning today the old one has to be got ready for selling.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2018)

Morning folks. . Seems to be a calmer and warmer start to the day here. No frost at all.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> Not nice out there today, car cleaning today the old one has to be got ready for selling.


How are you selling it?
We are about to sell Mrs Ds as we no longer need 2 cars.
Someone told me they sold theirs to one of those "buy your car" companies and got a good deal.
I got a price off 3 of them and they all seem well short of value.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> How are you selling it?
> We are about to sell Mrs Ds as we no longer need 2 cars.
> Someone told me they sold theirs to one of those "buy your car" companies and got a good deal.
> I got a price off 3 of them and they all seem well short of value.




I think they do say in the blurb that they pay less. On the other hand, they come and see the car, pay you the money and take it away. No muss. No fuss. You don't have to do anything.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2018)

Morning folks. Dark here at 06.45 but not as cold today.
Another hard day on the golf course beckons.......hope the rain holds off.
Coffee now drunk. Stretches to be done then into shower. Then breckie and out to fight the foe.


----------



## jongooligan (1 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> How are you selling it?
> We are about to sell Mrs Ds as we no longer need 2 cars.



We just sold ours back to the dealer we bought it from and took a bath. Just happy to be rid of it and in all conscience we wouldn't have wished it on anyone else.

In other news, I've just found out that the Spanish word for someone who's retired is el jubilado. That's brilliant; it makes retirement sound like one long party.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2018)

Muttley walked. Milder today, a bit drizzly. Got a headache and sore throat, so hope I'm nothing down with something. Arm and shoulder day will be replaced with light stretching, a few crunches and some press ups dat.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2018)

Good morning from a grey and drizzly Lancashire. It must be warm as I've no urgent desire to clean out and light the woodburner.

Planning my return to two wheels for Sunday though I see no one has offered to lead yet. Dodgy forecast I guess. Wimps!!

NT Live for us tonight with Alan Bennett's Allelujah. Got to wonder at ticket pricing. Bolton Vue £20 (loads of seats available) Bolton Cineworld £11 (few seats available) and our local community cinema, Chorley Little Theatre, £10 and sold out.

CLT is brilliant we get people like Jack Dee, John Bishop who do 3-5 nights for £10/seat trying out new material for their big tours. Plus many well known comedians from R4 who simply seem to like visiting - it's all run by volunteers who along with the audience seem to have a great reputation.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2018)

Jack Dee, John Bishop, R4 communist humour...you ain't selling it!


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2018)

Good morning from a dark damp Coventry. Sore throat's gone but I've still got a cough and a snotty nose. I've started the day by updating the back ups of the files on my computer. No ride today  snotty cold, a wet day and taking my Good Lady to the doctors means no chance.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Jack Dee, John Bishop, R4 communist humour...you ain't selling it!


 
You've got to be a card carrier to get in.................


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> In other news, I've just found out that the Spanish word for someone who's retired is el jubilado. That's brilliant; it makes retirement sound like one long party.


They ain't wrong there!


----------



## GM (1 Nov 2018)

Morning all. Definitely milder this morning although we've had some rain over night and more forecast for the rest of the day. Off out lunchtime for a rare treat slap up meal with SIL and partner. 





derrick said:


> A day on the bike todday. Cambridge for lunch, was a bit chilly first thing but warmed up after a couple of hours, 90 odd miles. not bad for this time of year, defo easier in the summer,
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1937825910
> Back to the garden thursday.



I think I would have got round the block a few times to do a ton, which is very rare for me. Chapeau to you though


----------



## numbnuts (1 Nov 2018)

stopped play


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> stopped play


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> How are you selling it?
> We are about to sell Mrs Ds as we no longer need 2 cars.
> Someone told me they sold theirs to one of those "buy your car" companies and got a good deal.
> I got a price off 3 of them and they all seem well short of value.



Facebook, Gumtree, Ebay etc, even parked on the drive with a price on it, to be fair on the likes of WBAC etc, they have huge costs involved and have to do the work that people who sell to them do not want to do. Most local car dealers dealing in th sort of car you own are short on stock and will pay more than WBAC, but you may have to do a little work. What sort of car, mileage, year etc. and I will tell you what I would do.

A tip, WBAC etc, often come back with a better price the week after they first make an offer.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> the Spanish word for someone who's retired is el jubilado. .



This I will be sharing and using widely. Love it.


----------



## GM (1 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> I've just found out that the Spanish word for someone who's retired is* el jubilado*. That's brilliant; it makes retirement sound like one long party.



That word is so brilliant, gonna use that from now on!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> How are you selling it?
> We are about to sell Mrs Ds as we no longer need 2 cars.
> Someone told me they sold theirs to one of those "buy your car" companies and got a good deal.
> I got a price off 3 of them and they all seem well short of value.


 Out of interest have you tried using just the one car? When I retired I was adamant we only needed the one, I had a company car all my working life. I wanted to sell my wife's and buy something slightly bigger which would be better for long distance journeys and weekends away. My wife has a Fiat 500 which is a great car for local travel but not so good for that type of activity.

Mrs P was of the opinion, quite rightly, it was her car and she had first call on it. If I wanted to use the car it would be when she didn't need it. After eight weeks I bought a Hyundai i30 as "my" car and for the longer trips. We have such different interests during the day at different times one car didn't work. For instance my wife is playing tennis this morning and I'm doing the weekly shop. This afternoon I may go riding and Mrs P is visiting a friend. Tomorrow we go walking, Saturday is footie, Sunday cycling and tennis followed by visit a son.

I've never agreed with the "my" bit and as an aside really regret not buying an electric car. I was put off by high new prices and didn't look at secondhand models.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> How are you selling it?
> We are about to sell Mrs Ds as we no longer need 2 cars.
> Someone told me they sold theirs to one of those "buy your car" companies and got a good deal.
> I got a price off 3 of them and they all seem well short of value.


Put my ex boss's car registration through WeBuyAnyCar, got offerred £50.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2018)

We always had two cars since 1979.
When we retired we thought we should be able to get rid of one of them, so we sold both and bought one fairly new low mileage car.
In the past four years there has not been a single occasion where we've needed two cars. In fact, we only really need half a car ( if you get my meaning) as most of the time we either walk or cycle everywhere. We do about 8000 miles a year in the car, split about 80/20 in favour of caravan towing.
We'll be changing the car next year and I'm looking at an older diesel Honda CRV, which will better at towing as we will be getting a slightly larger caravan as well. Although I could easily afford a new CRV, I'm loathe to invest too much in vehicles at the moment as the whole electric/hybrid thing is muddying the water. I'll give it another five years before I'll make that decision.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2018)

If it werent for needing to get to Search and Rescue call outs I'd gladly not own a car. I really don't understand why people spunk so much money on cars and get a bones over them.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> If it werent for needing to get to Search and Rescue call outs I'd gladly not own a car. I really don't understand why people spunk so much money on cars and get a bones over them.


Guy down the road from me has got one of these (McLaren). I parked next to it at Tesco the other day. It's the 4th one he's had. He used to have an Audi R 8, but they were a bit too 'common'.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2018)

One of my neighbours has an Aston Martin. In fact, he's just replaced it with a new one. All that noise, expense and pollution to transport 180lbs of flesh 7 or 8 miles to work. What a twot.

Even worse, his double garage is full of worthless junk, while the £180k car sits outside in the weather. Double twot.

Our planet is dying around us an most (but not all) talk about cars like some kind of awesome objects of desire. If aliens are watching us I bet they're having trouble believing what they're seeing.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> One of my neighbours has an Aston Martin. In fact, he's just replaced it with a new one. All that noise, expense and pollution to transport 180lbs of flesh 7 or 8 miles to work. What a twot.
> 
> Even worse, his double garage is full of worthless junk, while the £180k car sits outside in the weather. Double twot.
> 
> Our planet is dying around us an most (but not all) talk about cars like some kind of awesome objects of desire. If aliens are watching us I bet they're having trouble believing what they're seeing.


My nephew has got an Aston Martin Vantage and his mum runs around in a Porsche Boxster.
Each to their own, I suppose.
I'd rather spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2018)

I've no issue with each to their own. I do have an issue with people going out of their way tompollute my air and kill my planet. The sooner ICE cars are banned, the better. Scotland are going for 2032, and I hope England and Wales fall in line with that, if not sooner.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2018)

Bungalow cleaned and polished.
Bedrooms readied for guests this weekend.
Doggie walked.
Car cleaned.
Worked up a thirst.
It's that time of day again......


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I do have an issue with people going out of their way tompollute my air


But arent you the person with Y fronts full off pee and skid marks ?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> . What sort of car, mileage, year etc. and I will tell you what I would do.
> .


Its a 13 plate Corsa automatic. Low mileage 13K. No knocks or dents. Silver.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Its a 13 plate Corsa automatic. Low mileage 13K. No knocks or dents. Silver.


Scrap it....


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Out of interest have you tried using just the one .


I retired 8 years ago.
We have talked this over quite a lot. I "need" a car regularly twice a week when I play golf.
There is only one day when we both "need" a car and Mrs D can switch that to another day.
Our thinking is......any odd time we both need one....book a taxi, it will be cheaper.
Thats the theory anyway


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Its a 13 plate Corsa automatic. Low mileage 13K. No knocks or dents. Silver.



That is gold dust, no wonder a computor could not work out its value. One advert even on fleabay and that car would or should be gone like a rocket, out of interest how do you value it? I know of at least one dealer here that would snap your arm off for it. If you want to PM the details I could get it valued.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> That is gold dust, no wonder a computor could not work out its value. One advert even on fleabay and that car would or should be gone like a rocket, out of interest how do you value it? I know of at least one dealer here that would snap your arm off for it. If you want to PM the details I could get it valued.


I will do that shortly. I got 3 online valuations but all of them woefully short of what I have seen on forcourts with MUCH higher mileage.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I will do that shortly. I got 3 online valuations but all of them woefully short of what I have seen on forcourts with MUCH higher mileage.



Whenever you want, I should add that those forecourts have massive overheads, even the small one's, plus customers want a discount, p/ex over allowance, prep costs, warranty etc. It would really help if you gave me an indication of how you value it.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> Whenever you want, I should add that those forecourts have massive overheads, even the small one's, plus customers want a discount, p/ex over allowance, prep costs, warranty etc. It would really help if you gave me an indication of how you value it.


I recall someone saying.....a car is worth what you can get for it.
I will check and throw a figure at it. 
I know whoever buys it gets a nice car but my opinion isnt worth a lot.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> Whenever you want, I should add that those forecourts have massive overheads, even the small one's, plus customers want a discount, p/ex over allowance, prep costs, warranty etc. It would really help if you gave me an indication of how you value it.


Right.....just gone over a few sites and comparrisons.
I see it as worth minimum £6,500.
Let me know your opinion when convenient.
Thanks.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2018)

Watching some film with Kate Winslett. Sure enough, her clothes come off!


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Right.....just gone over a few sites and comparrisons.
> I see it as worth minimum £6,500.
> Let me know your opinion when convenient.
> Thanks.



I would have a go at selling it private, you would get nowhere near that from the trade. Be prepared for tyre kickers, liars, knockers and silly bids. At a guess the offers so far have been around £4,000.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bungalow cleaned and polished.
> Bedrooms readied for guests this weekend.
> Doggie walked.
> Car cleaned.
> ...


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/something-i-have-been-wondering-about-for-ages-but.185635/


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> I would have a go at selling it private, you would get nowhere near that from the trade. Be prepared for tyre kickers, liars, knockers and silly bids. At a guess the offers so far have been around £4,000.


Been offered £5,800 from 3 traders.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2018)

Yellow sticker shopping. I'm busy checking the offers, turn round to find a lady fishing round my trolley for bargains!


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Been offered £5,800 from 3 traders.



I would say that is a very good offer, I have in that last few minutes traded my 2009 Mazda 6 estate for £1700, I could have hung on an tried to retail it and likely the garage will make maybe £2995 of it but I would rather they have the aggro, and believe me it is just that. You maybe be lucky and get that nice guy around the house, but the chances are you will also get people you may not like coming around. 

Sorry I could not help you more.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Yellow sticker shopping. I'm busy checking the offers, turn round to find a lady fishing round my trolley for bargains!




My youngest grandsons always hunt the yellow sticker stuff.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2018)

My Y fronts are yellow sticker specials.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2018)

Wash day tomorrow.



Spoiler: gross image of dirty knickers


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Wash day tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 436577



Why?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Wash day tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 436577


Nah......good for another 2 weeks I reckon.
Throw them at the wall......if the stick then wash them. If they slide down you have another 2 weeks.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2018)




----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2018)

There are the four standard combinations. Normal, back to front, inside out, and inside out back to front. I've heard that the Freemasons hold the secret to the mythical fifth combination.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> There are the four standard combinations. Normal, back to front, inside out, and inside out back to front. I've heard that the Freemasons hold the secret to the mythical fifth combination.



Upside down.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> Upside down.


Really? Are you on the level?


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Really? Are you on the level?



Have you seen those trousers where the crotch is around the knees, well those were designed for upside down pants wearers.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> Have you seen those trousers where the crotch is around the knees, well those were designed for upside down pants wearers.


Harem pants? Aka 'Poopy pants'.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2018)

I thought they were shopping pants. Much better for the back.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> There are the four standard combinations. Normal, back to front, inside out, and inside out back to front. I've heard that the Freemasons hold the secret to the mythical fifth combination.



They use them as hats


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2018)

Thank you to whoever (Cosmo?) saved the world from my dirty knickers. I've already had a snotty phone call from the U.N. it seems my shreddies contravene strategic arms limitation treaties governing biological weapons.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Thank you to whoever (Cosmo?) saved the world from my dirty knickers. I've already had a snotty phone call from the U.N. it seems my shreddies contravene strategic arms limitation treaties governing biological weapons.




Goodness. That is quite disgusting...but you know that.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2018)

You know me Weslhie, im the Compo of the retirement gang.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Thank you to whoever (Cosmo?) saved the world from my dirty knickers. I've already had a snotty phone call from the U.N. it seems my shreddies contravene strategic arms limitation treaties governing biological weapons.


It was me that saved the world!!!
Could not be bothered doing the umpteen quotes thereafter, so I left them


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> You know me Weslhie, im the Compo of the retirement gang.


Now that paints a picture....


Drago said:


> Thank you to whoever (Cosmo?) saved the world from my dirty knickers. I've already had a snotty phone call from the U.N. it seems my shreddies contravene strategic arms limitation treaties governing biological weapons.


Not me, I'm happy for you to air your dirty laundry in public


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2018)

Ah, a fellow Y front aficionado.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2018)

-1.5 here I'm going back to bed until the heating come on


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2018)

everyone. Today seems to be setting up for a bit grey with sunny spells. That will do as it's a walking day with friends and neighbours. Time to pack the picnic.

We may go to the local fireworks tonight.

I've eaten four Hobnobs with my coffee


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2018)

Good morning. All sparkly white here.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2018)

Morning all.

I see our cunning plan for world domination is finally coming together.........mwahaha! 
https://dailym.ai/2CY0Mcb


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I see our cunning plan for world domination is finally coming together.........mwahaha!
> https://dailym.ai/2CY0Mcb




World domination is on the cards. .


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2018)

Very cold and frosty here. Muttley walked, astonished at how many drivers aren't clearing their windows and are flying about like Roger Ramjet with a burning turdlet trapped betwixt his buttocks. Will be a morning for road carnage methinks.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2018)

Lovely frosty day. Up early this morning. Jobs done.....cuppa enjoyed but!!!
I have a dilema. 
I expected a miserable day so had planned to watch the golf on tv (from Turkey this week). However the sunshine is saying RIDE.
I may just get a 10 miler in to clear my conscience.


----------



## Slow But Determined (2 Nov 2018)

Being the 2nd of the month have done the important job, NSANDI Prize Checker!!

Nowt for me this month, £75 for Mrs. Slow.


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2018)

Swim done and back home, lovely clear day out there. Decorating day followed by the gym late afternoon and the pictures tonight, I love a busy day.


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2018)

Welcome fellow coffin dodgers. A post from down under.
Today I have been in the rain forest north of Cairns in Queensland


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2018)

Previously I have sat on the foreshore at Watson Bay north of Sydney eating dinner watching the sun go down




So far I have been in Perth WA for a Week and watched a game of cricket at the WACA before travelling down to Freemantle and Rochingham. Then to Sydney for three days and the last 3 days in Cairns. Back to Perth on Sunday for stage 3.


----------



## derrick (2 Nov 2018)

Dentist this afternoon, might have to visit the pub on the way back.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2018)

derrick said:


> Dentist this afternoon, might have to visit the pub on the way back.


I'm already there......


----------



## GM (2 Nov 2018)

derrick said:


> Dentist this afternoon,




Someone's got to say it...2.30


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm already there......
> 
> View attachment 436665


French pint glass.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> French pint glass.


Cornish beer.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Cornish beer.


That's what I mean. Demand a Cornish glass.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> That's what I mean. Demand a Cornish glass.


Why? The beer tastes the same.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Why? The beer tastes the same.


It will do, if you only use French glasses.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> It will do, if you only use French glasses.


You're just being silly now; and I can tell that even after 4 pints


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> You're just being silly now; and I can tell that even after 4 pints


https://drinks.seriouseats.com/2012/06/beer-glasses-best-glass-for-craft-beer-taste-test.html

You might even get a grant to do similar over here.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2018)

Been for a walk and made a French Loaf


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Been for a walk and made a French Loaf
> 
> View attachment 436679


Whilst walking?


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Been for a walk and made a French Loaf
> 
> View attachment 436679



Genuine question....What is it that makes it french


----------



## derrick (2 Nov 2018)

In the pub enjoying a pint.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2018)

roadrash said:


> Genuine question....What is it that makes it french


I wore a French maids outfit while making the dough 




The flour


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2018)

roadrash said:


> Genuine question....What is it that makes it french



For one it should be very low in fat, I think it should also be made with french flour.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Been for a walk and made a French Loaf
> 
> View attachment 436679


The French dont make loaves. They only make those silly baguettes..... and even then only with a string of onions around their neck.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2018)

derrick said:


> In the pub enjoying a pint.


It didn't happen without a picture......


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2018)

We had a great walk today. 6.6 miles over Lancashire's West Pennine Moors. In the people photo the lovely Mrs P is on the left.

The two stones are a mystery we are trying to solve. One can find pairs of stones like these dotted around the moors. No holes or other indication these were gates. No nearby walls or other types of enclosure. Strange.

We've binned the fireworks in favour of a cosy fire and G&T


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2018)

12 foot apart?

They've had wire round them at some time, as well. In more than one place.


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2018)

I'm looking after the lady alsatian from across the road while here owners are away for a few days. Lemmy thinks all his Birthdays have come at once!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> 12 foot apart?
> 
> They've had wire round them at some time, as well. In more than one place.



That would be about right. I haven't spotted the wire though. Do you have a suggestion?


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> That would be about right. I haven't spotted the wire though. Do you have a suggestion?


Wooden fencing, now rotted away.

The wire has been used as a means to block the way through the two stones. Diagonal marks visible. Possible that wire has also been used as a modern fencing material.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2018)

Morning chaps. No frost today, but a tad windy. We are supposed to have heavy rain today and tomorrow. Oh well. Slobbing for me then.


----------



## screenman (3 Nov 2018)

Decorating day, Bohemian Rhapsody was well worth going to see yesterday.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2018)

Morning peops.
07.45. Lovely blue sky. No wind. No sign (yet) of the bad weather we are promised. Sat in conservatory with fire on, enjoying a coffee while listening to Tony Blackburn. His jokes seem to get worse as he gets older.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2018)

Windy and greyish. I think I'll get up and mull over lighting the woodburner. Decisions, decisions.........


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2018)

Expecting guests today, so up early (9am), doggie walk and shopping.
It's my birthday next week - not saying how old, but I've invited Vera, Chuck and Dave.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Windy and greyish. I think I'll get up and mull over lighting the woodburner. Decisions, decisions.........




I already decided......toasty warm here now.


----------



## screenman (3 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I already decided......toasty warm here now.



Blimey, you certainly do not look your age.


----------



## postman (3 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Windy and greyish.




Less about you,what is the weather like.


----------



## GM (3 Nov 2018)

Morning all,. 



Dirk said:


> Expecting guests today, so up early (9am), doggie walk and shopping.
> It's my birthday next week - not saying how old, but I've invited Vera, Chuck and Dave.




That's a coincidence, I invited a Vera, Chuck and Dave to my birthday 5 years ago.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> Less about you,what is the weather like.


Similar, very similar!!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2018)

This morning I have fixed the big light in the back room. This is a MAJOR achievement using a process of elimination. Electricity truly scares me.

1. Bulb? No
2. Wire? Removed attached to 3 pin plug. No
3. Found loose wire in ceiling rose. Tightened. No.
4. Light switch? Loose wire. YES!!!


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2018)

I'm sat in the Lighthorn Pavilion Cafe with coffee and toast


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2018)

Been busy, had an MRI for my shoulder this morning. Now back at Drago Towers enjoying a Clooneys.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2018)

I have not had a busy day. . I have been reading....


----------



## GM (3 Nov 2018)

Taking daughter out to look at bikes to replace her stolen one. I'm nearly as excited as she is.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have not had a busy day. . I have been reading....


I have also been busy.
Went to Aldi (early to beat the crowds). Got to the till and oops.....no money-no plastic . Had to leave shopping, go back home for plastic then back for shopping.....oh how I laughed.
After breckie I sorted a load of wood out for the chiminea.......family & friends coming Monday night and we will be outside with bowls of chilli & rice (may even force a beer down).
After that I covered the fish pond with netting.....to prevent too many falling leaves going in.
Will now enjoy golf and footy on tv.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I have also been busy.
> Went to Aldi (early to beat the crowds). Got to the till and oops.....no money-no plastic . Had to leave shopping, go back home for plastic then back for shopping.....oh how I laughed.
> After breckie I sorted a load of wood out for the chiminea.......family & friends coming Monday night and we will be outside with bowls of chilli & rice (may even force a beer down).
> After that I covered the fish pond with netting.....to prevent too many falling leaves going in.
> Will now enjoy golf and footy on tv.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Nov 2018)

Semi retired day here:

Up early to ride bike but it was drizzling. Toddled off to the supermarket to get weeks shopping with Lovely Wife. Currently chilling in lounge with some lovely soup, roll and log fire.

Planning to have a hedonistic evening together involving Mexican food, wine and gin with some banging tunes as the backdrop.


----------



## Slow But Determined (3 Nov 2018)

New wheels fitted on best bike but blowing a hoolie here so won't be out on it!!

May as well make a start on decorating the dining room in anticipation of the arrival of the new table and chairs.

Personally couldn't see what was wrong with the old one, only had it 30 years!!

Apparently though, according to Mrs. Slow there is something called "fashion"


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2018)

Just done a 5 mile walk


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Semi retired day here:
> Currently chilling in lounge with some lovely soup, roll and log fire.
> .


How did the log fire taste


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Just done a 5 mile walk


Hopefully fully clothed?


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Been busy, had an MRI for my shoulder this morning. Now back at Drago Towers enjoying a Clooneys.


What's busy about lying on yer back, doing nothing?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2018)

Now dull, grey and very windy - the weather not me, though a glance in the mirror suggested I'm not looking my best. Strange how that works.

Off to watch Rovers v QPR ..........and possibly invest in a new mirror.....


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2018)

I got a hard but enjoyable 52 miles in this morning, with a stop at the cricket Pavilion cafe at Lighthorn, when I got there the cafe was rammed, never seen it so busy. Very windy and hard on the way out, but great fun flying home with a tailwind. Thats my first fixed ride of the winter done.


----------



## postman (3 Nov 2018)

I LOVE Mrs Postman,some days we both don't do much but read,computer or just potter about.So today i cleaned the kitchen floor,did a tiny bit of weeding then i have either played on here or watched the footie,great.


----------



## postman (3 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> and possibly invest in a new mirror.....




Please tell me where you are buying it from.Because the one in our shower room is broken or haunted,because every morning this ugly face,saggy chicken necked bloke keeps staring at me while i shave ,it is very frightening.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2018)

Evening chaps. I have had a lazy day reading. Thank god for kindle unlimited books.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> I got a hard but enjoyable 52 miles in this morning,.


That IMO is excellent in this weather. Well done sir.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2018)

It's like Beirut here


----------



## derrick (3 Nov 2018)

Lovely morning ride in the sun, 42 miles a bit of wind but nothing to cause any prob, 4 of us out, one peeled of at Potters Bar, Then the three of us went for a beer or three.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1943027052


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> It's like Beirut here


West Bank isn't too bad this year. The slight rain/wind combination seems to have put many off.


----------



## Lee_M (3 Nov 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> New wheels fitted on best bike but blowing a hoolie here so won't be out on it!!
> 
> May as well make a start on decorating the dining room in anticipation of the arrival of the new table and chairs.
> 
> ...



Of course there is, and you can remind her of that when you need to change your bike/car/gadget


----------



## GM (3 Nov 2018)

Back totally whacked after driving around London, 38 miles 4 and 1/2 hours, madness. Cycling around London for 4 and 1/2 hours and I get home with a smile on my face.

Anyway I got her a nice bike so she can continue to commute to work


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> It's like Beirut here



And here, it feels like I'll need a tin hat and flack jacket if I go out.


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> West Bank isn't too bad this year. The slight rain/wind combination seems to have put many off.



it doesn't seem to have put anybody off round here, brilliant display from my window and hasn't cost me a penny


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2018)

Unexpedredly spemt much of the afternoon and early eveni g helping a neighbour temove theor wood burner and bits, ready for a new register plate, flue and burner to go in it's place. I now have a spare wood burner


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2018)

It is wet out there and I want to put a new laminate floor in the ensuite, which of course will mean lots of cutting, do I get wet or do I make a mess in the garage, wet seems the best idea.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2018)

Damp and grey here.
We are off to New Brighton.....staying overnight in the travelodge at the front. There is a big fireworks display planned on the Mersey.....preceded by some fancy type lighting, Chinese style apparently. Out for late lunch at a tapas bar then, armed with a hip flask and dressed like an arctic explorer we will brave the cold.


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Damp and grey here.
> We are off to New Brighton.....staying overnight in the travelodge at the front. There is a big fireworks display planned on the Mersey.....preceded by some fancy type lighting, Chinese style apparently. Out for late lunch at a tapas bar then, armed with a hip flask and dressed like an arctic explorer we will brave the cold.



We love that side of the country, far more alive and a lot going on compared with this side. Have a good time.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> We love that side of the country, far more alive and a lot going on compared with this side. Have a good time.


Thanks.
I was born and lived in New Brighton till just after we married. Love going back, especially with my bike.... great cycling there.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2018)

It's duller than John Major's autobiography out there.


----------



## Slow But Determined (4 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> I was born and lived in New Brighton till just after we married. Love going back, especially with my bike.... great cycling there.



Were you a frequenter of the Chelsea Reach back in the day Dave?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Were you a frequenter of the Chelsea Reach back in the day Dave?


Yes but not too often. We preferred one further along called The Golden Guinea as we were 18 and they had strippers on, on a Friday.
There was also a small one we went to called Davey Jones' Locker......I think that is now the life boat station but not sure.
Chelsea Reach is now an apartment block.


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> I was born and lived in New Brighton till just after we married. Love going back, especially with my bike.... great cycling there.


I raced sidecars at New Brighton prom in the early 90s. Great fun and huge crowds. I won a race there once and was interviewed on the finish line by some guy off the local radio. That's me.......famous!


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2018)

Going for an Eartha in a minute. Just about touching cloth here


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Going for an Eartha in a minute. Just about touching cloth here


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2018)

surprised theres any cloth left if you've been wearing them since 1969


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> I raced sidecars at New Brighton prom in the early 90s. Great fun and huge crowds. I won a race there once and was interviewed on the finish line by some guy off the local radio. That's me.......famous!


I used go and watch that but in the 60s. Ahh Mr and Mrs Tickle racing in their sidecar


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2018)

I think we should club together and buy @Drago a pack of weapons grade Tena Men.....


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2018)

That's me back under 18 stones


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> That's me back under 18 stones


Do you have to call ahead to the water board prior to your ablutions, just to give them fair notice?


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I used go and watch that but in the 60s. Ahh Mr and Mrs Tickle racing in their sidecar


John Tickle?


----------



## Slow But Determined (4 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Yes but not too often. We preferred one further along called The Golden Guinea as we were 18 and they had strippers on, on a Friday.
> There was also a small one we went to called Davey Jones' Locker......I think that is now the life boat station but not sure.
> Chelsea Reach is now an apartment block.



Yes New Brighton changed a bit, we used to go and watch stock car racing on the circuit where the tower once stood but I think that is all housing now.


----------



## jongooligan (4 Nov 2018)

A major milestone passed on the countdown to retirement this morning. Mrs. jg has worked her last night shift. No more zombie days for her and no creeping around the house like a burglar for me.


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Do you have to call ahead to the water board prior to your ablutions, just to give them fair notice?



just remember....you cant get a rolling pin round a U bend


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2018)

Could track it!
http://flushtracker.com/


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> John Tickle?


Sadly cant remember. He was about the same time as Minter and co.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> It's like Beirut here


It's started again in the Golan Heights area only anti aircraft fire up till now, but I fear the heavy artillery will follow.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2018)

All i hear is silence, and the odd sheep or 2.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2018)

It's a bit like Kuwait during GRANBY, but without the burning oil wells.


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2018)

Not a sound here, in fact I forgot it was the 5th.


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> Not a sound here, in fact I forgot it was the 5th.



that may be because its the fourth


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2018)

Late workout. Leg day, skipped by all to many meat heads.


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2018)

Morning all, just going out for a bike ride around Perth to see the new stadium taking over from the WACA, and then along the banks of the river Swan.
A bit cool today, it is only 13 degrees, feels cold after the 32 degrees and the humidity of northern Queensland.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2018)

Welcome back @Paulus . I hope you enjoyed yourself. I am not jealous....seriously. . Well maybe just a little bit. 


Morning chaps. Dull and overcast here.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2018)

Morning people, dull and overcast here. I'm still very lurgyfied and my bike riding is cancelled until I stop coughing my lungs up every ten minutes.


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2018)

Dog walked. Called some Neanderthal a chump for thinking it ok to park his van entirely blocking the footway. Indignant email fired off to his boss.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2018)

Good Morning fellow non-workers. Light grey here and looks promising.

It hasn't been a good weekend at chez Paul. Lost my wedding ring on Saturday. When my fingers get cold the ring becomes loose so when I'm cycling I wrap a plaster round it. Saturday afternoon and early evening I was wearing gloves and at some point I've taken the glove off and my ring has come off unnoticed at the same time. Sunday morning found me walking slowly up and down the pavement in a suspicious manner by the ATM I used Saturday night! So be it.

This morning a few of us are joining Sergeant Malcolm Bell on the first miles of a charity ride. Malcolm is riding from a local village school to Dartmoor Cemetery Becordel-Becourt, France. He will be carrying a wreath to lay on the grave of Private James Miller VC. The wreath is made of poppies which have been individually made by the children before being woven in to the final wreath. Sergeant Bell will be presented with the wreath by a pupil who is a direct descendent of James Miller.

Miller lived about a mile from my house, went to school three miles away and worked in our village mill, the reason our village exists. If you are interested to read more I've uploaded a brief history.


----------



## The Jogger (5 Nov 2018)

Rained here last night heavy but now just cloudy. No gym, no bike , lots of officialdom stuff today.
Back to blighty on Thursday, I think I'll visit boots for a flu jab Friday.......
Gws Dave R


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked. Called some Neanderthal a chump for thinking it ok to park his van entirely blocking the footway. Indignant email fired off to his boss.


Just threaten him with a pair of your Y fronts.......that will sort him out.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2018)

A good night on the Wirral last night. Good to see so many people (many 1000s) and all the bars and eateries doing well out of it. New Brighton is definitely on the up.
An amazing fireworks display from the fort (Fort Perch Rock).
And we enjoyed a good tapas meal.
Up early and will be setting off home on 45 minutes.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Just threaten him with a pair of your Y fronts.......that will sort him out.




 That made me laugh, then started me coughing my lungs up again.


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2018)

If anything should happen to you Dave can I have first dibs on your bikes?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> That made me laugh, then started me coughing my lungs up again.




. Sorry.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> If anything should happen to you Dave can I have first dibs on your bikes?


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2018)

Mornin' all.
Nice day here in sunny Devon. 
Off out for a ride with my house guests, almost certainly ending up at a pub for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2018)

I have no choice but to clean the oven today. I will def be some time.


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Welcome back @Paulus . I hope you enjoyed yourself. I am not jealous....seriously. . Well maybe just a little bit.
> 
> 
> Morning chaps. Dull and overcast here.


I'm not back yet, I'm still in Western Australia for another 3 and a half weeks. Going down to the wine growing region of Margaret river and Albany and then touring up the coast to Ningaloo reef and Coral Bay.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2018)

Paulus said:


> I'm not back yet, I'm still in Western Australia for another 3 and a half weeks. Going down to the wine growing region of Margaret river and Albany and then touring up the coast to Ningaloo reef and Coral Bay.




In that case......bugger off.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no choice but to clean the oven today. I will def be some time.



When you've done can you nip round and do mine please.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> When you've done can you nip round and do mine please.




Get lost. . I have just sprayed the crap out of the inside of the oven with Mr Muscle. My eyes are watering now and i am coughing and spluttering.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> If anything should happen to you Dave can I have first dibs on your bikes?


Well you are 6'3" and I am 5'7" but if they fit then you are welcome.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no choice but to clean the oven today. I will def be some time.


TBH.....when ours needs REALLY cleaning we pay a specialist. £50 but it is like brand new when he has finished.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> TBH.....when ours needs REALLY cleaning we pay a specialist. £50 but it is like brand new when he has finished.




That sounds excellent. I would happily pay someone to do mine. All done now. It is sparkly clean again.


----------



## GM (5 Nov 2018)

Good afternoon all. Lunchtime here at GM Towers, Ham Cheese & Tomato sandwich and a mug of tea. Busy morning doing odds and sods, now to continue with the man cave.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2018)

I had nothing on today didn't fancy a trike ride so went for a 3.1 mile walk instead quite warm today too at 17.5c


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I had nothing on today didn't fancy a trike ride so went for a 3.1 mile walk instead quite warm today too at 17.5c




Literally????


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2018)

I told ya........


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2018)

Bizarre or what?? Set off to the ride meet point. After a couple of miles I became aware of something in my shoe. It worked its' way round to my toe and lodged over the end of my toe.

Arrived at meet point took shoe off to find my wedding ring perched on the end of my toe. Haven't worn the shoes for a week

I kid you not.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Bizarre or what?? Set off to the ride meet point. After a couple of miles I became aware of something in my shoe. It worked its' way round to my toe and lodged over the end of my toe.
> 
> Arrived at meet point took shoe off to find my wedding ring perched on the end of my toe. Haven't worn the shoes for a week
> 
> I kid you not.


Very pleased for you......nice one.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2018)

I've brightened up as the day has gone on, this afternoon the bathroom paint work has had a spruce up, the white painted door had turned to a lovely shade of yellow. When I've had my tea and mince pie I'll refresh the kitchen.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Very pleased for you......nice one.



Thank you


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2018)

Ive just upset thenyoung lad across the road.

His clutch has gone, so he's out in the dark trying to replace it. I ask him what the symptoms are, "clutch sticking and slipping, losing drive." "Ah", says I, "that'll be a faulty master cylinder them." I nodded sagely, and walked away whistling a cheery tune as he lay sobbing on the ground.


----------



## screenman (5 Nov 2018)

Hard swim this morning, why do I do it? in the garage up until 3pm teaching then a beefeater came round to have a dent fixed on his Fiat, I really enjoy meeting people who work outside of my industry.


----------



## GM (5 Nov 2018)

Mrs GM trying to console poor Alan, he doesn't like the fireworks, he's lying there shivering.....


----------



## derrick (5 Nov 2018)

Lovely day down this way, i just had to go for a ride. Nice little loop. stopped of at car spares to pick up brake pads for my daughters car, Then home for a shower, then a pizza and a cup of tea, then my daughter arrived to have the pads fitted, nice relaxing day. First day i have been able to push the new wheels. well pleased.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1947464697


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> Mrs GM trying to console poor Alan, he doesn't like the fireworks, he's lying there shivering.....
> 
> View attachment 437208




Oh dear. i do hope Alan is ok.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2018)

Just a few fireworks here, maybe half a dozen.


----------



## GM (5 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh dear. i do hope Alan is ok.




Thanks. He should be OK, he's in good company, luckily their doesn't seem to be that many fireworks going off tonight.


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2018)

Foruptunately Lemmy is a gundog andnisnt remotely bothered.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Foruptunately Lemmy is a gundog andnisnt remotely bothered.




My daughter has 3 labroadors. All mad as a box of frogs.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Nov 2018)

I think Alan is just playing for sympathy!  And why not...

Its been very quiet around here (and has been for a few years now) - we used to get fireworks going off every night for a week before Nov 5 and even a few days after. This year there were a few bangs last night and nothing so far tonight. I think organised displays have taken over these days.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> My daughter has 3 labroadors. All mad as a box of frogs.


Hop alongs!


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2018)

The Guinness at the fireworks in the nest village wear lovely. I war worried a firework might hit me and I might catch fire so kept media moist with 7 points of the Irish coca cola.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2018)

Morning troops. A very warm and calm day here.


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2018)

Mild, damp and dull here, like a Labour Party conference but without Diane Abbot putting her foot in her mouth.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2018)

Bright and breezy. Been awake since 5.00am and out to dinner at 7.00pm this evening. I shall be having at least an hour's doze around 4.00pm.


----------



## GM (6 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Bright and breezy. Been awake since 5.00am and out to dinner at 7.00pm this evening. I shall be having at least an hour's doze around 4.00pm.




You'll miss Tipping Point!


----------



## derrick (6 Nov 2018)

Just fallen out of bed. Cup of tea first then decide how to spend the day. Its a hard life.


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2018)

derrick said:


> Just fallen out of bed. Cup of tea first then decide how to spend the day. Its a hard life.


I'm still in bed enjoying my third cup of tea.
Will get up in a bit, have breakfast then go for a walk somewhere up on Exmoor. There's a slim chance we might end up having a pub lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2018)

I am going shopping today. Oh joy.


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2018)

Drinking a Clooneys, mulling the day. My backed shoulder really hurts today, so a day wrapped up warm with Andy McNab and Clooney beckons.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2018)

Up early today. Surprising really as we had family around last night (including grandchildren and their friends) for a garden "do". Chiminea going all night and fireworks (I advised neighbours in advance). Much chilli was devoured along with a few beers.
As they all work or school they left by 10.30 but me and Mrs D sat out by the fire enjoying a whisky till 11.30.
We didnt fancy breckie......too much chilli last night ??? So I am about to make brunch of cheese on toast with baked beans. We really know how to live


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Up early today. Surprising really as we had family around last night (including grandchildren and their friends) for a garden "do". Chiminea going all night and fireworks (I advised neighbours in advance). Much chilli was devoured along with a few beers.
> As they all work or school they left by 10.30 but me and Mrs D sat out by the fire enjoying a whisky till 11.30.
> We didnt fancy breckie......too much chilli last night ??? So I am about to make brunch of *cheese on toast with baked beans*. We really know how to live


Thank you! Now I know what to have for lunch


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2018)

Back from the tedious job known as shopping. Looks like it is going to hiss down.


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2018)

Need to get a new tyre for the car this afternoon


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I had nothing on today didn't fancy a trike ride so went for a 3.1 mile walk instead quite warm today too at 17.5c


Same as yesterday but only 14c


----------



## derrick (6 Nov 2018)

Had a couple of hours in the garden, laying a few blocks. I feel like a bike ride, but it looks like it's going to pee down, Think i will finish me tea then walk down the road for a beer.


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2018)

I'm in the pub.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Thank you! Now I know what to have for lunch


What!!! Chilli for lunch 4


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Nov 2018)

Well I had the cheese on toast but changed my mind about the beans. I don't usually have too much at lunchtime.

I like chilli...!


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2018)

Fell asleep watching The Longest Day.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Fell asleep watching The Longest Day.




Old fart.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Fell asleep watching The Longest Day.


Have to admit.......I just woke up. Felt my eyes getting heavy then 'bing'.
Goodness knows what I will be like if I ever get old


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2018)

Put a poppy on Lemmy's collar. He's a very patriotic labrawhore.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Back from the tedious job known as shopping. Looks like it is going to hiss down.


Stayed sunny here.


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2018)

Whilst I am away MrsP has bought a poppy for Millie's collar. Very fetching and thoughtful


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

Paulus said:


> Whilt I am away MrsP


Why would she whilt?


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why would she whilt?


Predictive text error! Edited for correct spelling,


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 437392
> Whilst I am away MrsP has bought a poppy for Millie's collar. Very fetching and thoughtful


You're down under having left her up here!!


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> You're down under having left her up here!!


MrsP will be flying out to join me on Saturday . As will my mates wife who I am with. They couldn't get all the time off.


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2018)

It was her idea for me to come out early to see our friends who live in Perth. Maybe she had a plan?


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2018)

Good Morning. 

I'm reading about the US mid term elections for want of something else to do.

At this rate I'll be back in bed by 10.00


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2018)

Another day has started, it is certainly windy out there this morning. Turbo sessions are starting again tonight as the cycling has been neglected a bit lately.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2018)

Morning folks. I can't sleep. Too much going round and round in my head. I am not an air head alllllll the time. . Very dark here, and we had a lot of rain here last night as well.


----------



## The Jogger (7 Nov 2018)

Morning, last full day in Spain after 10 weeks ready to head back. I was varnishing the terrace furniture yesterday and ended up doing my back in, so no gym today and hopefully a quick recovery. As usual when heading back, weather now turned nice
As I have said before, it could be worse, I could be worried about what I will say to work or worried about having to take time off but not now.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2018)

The Jogger said:


> Morning, last full day in Spain after 10 weeks ready to head back. I was varnishing the terrace furniture yesterday and ended up doing my back in, so no gym today and hopefully a quick recovery. As usual when heading back, weather now turned nice
> As I have said before, it could be worse, I could be worried about what I will say to work or worried about having to take time off but not now.




Hope your back gets better soon.


----------



## GM (7 Nov 2018)

Morning all. Up early this morning I've got a dentist appointment at 9am, might have to have whats left of a big tooth at the back out.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2018)

Good morning folks. dull and damp in Coventry this morning. Up later than usual this morning, woke at three needing a P then couldn't stop coughing so came downstairs for an hour so I didn't disturb my Good Lady too much.


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2018)

G'day from down under. Today's ride was along the Swan river to where the Swan meets the Canning River. Lunch was taken on the bank of the Canning and then back to Perth. 22 miles


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2018)

I shall try again. Fell asleep till 8.30. Thank you US elections.

Very windy but warm and drizzly. Signed up to a gym last week - just for the winter. Weights and spinning at 5.00pm.


----------



## jongooligan (7 Nov 2018)

<Rant>Like a good citizen I've made great efforts to go paperless over the last few years. No utility bills, no bank statements, no council tax bill............

Now I've applied for my pension to be put into payment my provider would like me to prove my identity with a copy of my birth certificate (fair enough), some photo ID (fair enough) and a letter such as a bank statement or utility bill Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

It took me two hours to find a letter from the council addressed to me but they won't accept it because it's more than 6 months old. I'd be tearing my hair out if I had any. </Rant>


----------



## numbnuts (7 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> <Rant>Like a good citizen I've made great efforts to go paperless over the last few years. No utility bills, no bank statements, no council tax bill............
> 
> Now I've applied for my pension to be put into payment my provider would like me to prove my identity with a copy of my birth certificate (fair enough), some photo ID (fair enough) and a letter such as a bank statement or utility bill Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> It took me two hours to find a letter from the council addressed to me but they won't accept it because it's more than 6 months old. I'd be tearing my hair out if I had any. </Rant>


This is why I haven't gone paperless sooner or later someone want to see a hard copy, some will take bank internet print out others will not.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> <Rant>Like a good citizen I've made great efforts to go paperless over the last few years. No utility bills, no bank statements, no council tax bill............
> 
> Now I've applied for my pension to be put into payment my provider would like me to prove my identity with a copy of my birth certificate (fair enough), some photo ID (fair enough) and a letter such as a bank statement or utility bill Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> It took me two hours to find a letter from the council addressed to me but they won't accept it because it's more than 6 months old. I'd be tearing my hair out if I had any. </Rant>



Its a pain in the aris aint it. I think the last time I came across this I got round it by printing one of my online bills.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Its a pain in the aris aint it. I think the last time I came across this I got round it by printing one of my online bills.



+1 for this solution but........even with that I've had issues with Lancashire CC.

My son has Downs and on benefits. LCC expect him to contribute to his care costs - if you want a FULL SCALE rant on that one just ask!!

Every two years as his advocate I have to prove his income, savings etc. to LCC. This includes bank statements for 6 months. LCC won't accept print outs. I have to show them online with my laolap. I think it's invasion of privacy but hey how....


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> +1 for this solution but........even with that I've had issues with Lancashire CC.
> 
> My son has Downs and on benefits. LCC expect him to contribute to his care costs - if you want a FULL SCALE rant on that one just ask!!
> 
> Every two years as his advocate I have to prove his income, savings etc. to LCC. This includes bank statements for 6 months. LCC won't accept print outs. I have to show them online with my laolap. I think it's invasion of privacy but hey how....




It is very draconian. Nothing short of being means tested.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is very draconian. Nothing short of being means tested.



Absolutely. The whole thing is utterly outrageous, total disregard for the most vulnerable in our society and an outright lie from governments of both colours on the support given to the disabled. People are aghast when I tell them the truth behind what happens. That's just for starters!!!!!! How long have you got???????????

Think I'll pop out for a while before I go completely off on a rant.


----------



## derrick (7 Nov 2018)

Shopping done, Back into the garden for a couple of hours. weather looks to be getting brighter,


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> +1 for this solution but........even with that I've had issues with Lancashire CC.
> 
> My son has Downs and on benefits. LCC expect him to contribute to his care costs - if you want a FULL SCALE rant on that one just ask!!
> 
> Every two years as his advocate I have to prove his income, savings etc. to LCC. This includes bank statements for 6 months. LCC won't accept print outs. I have to show them online with my laolap. I think it's invasion of privacy but hey how....



As welsh Dragon said its draconian, but I suppose they've got to pick out those that are working the system, its just a pity they can't come up with a more sympathetic way of doing it.


----------



## GM (7 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Absolutely. The whole thing is utterly outrageous, total disregard for the most vulnerable in our society and an outright lie from governments of both colours on the support given to the disabled. People are aghast when I tell them the truth behind what happens. That's just for starters!!!!!! How long have you got???????????
> Think I'll pop out for a while before I go completely off on a rant.





Totally agree! We've had similar problems with Tower Hamlets over our younger brother (55) who's in residential care. It makes you wonder what planet some of these people live on. I could write a book about it.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2018)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 437401
> 
> G'day from down under. Today's ride was along the Swan river to where the Swan meets the Canning River. Lunch was taken on the bank of the Canning and then back to Perth. 22 miles


Sounds awful. You have my sympathey.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Absolutely. The whole thing is utterly outrageous, total disregard for the most vulnerable in our society and an outright lie from governments of both colours on the support given to the disabled. People are aghast when I tell them the truth behind what happens. That's just for starters!!!!!! How long have you got???????????
> 
> Think I'll pop out for a while before I go completely off on a rant.



Like when the DWP, aided by those wonderful people at Capita, took Mrs D's PIP money off her. I took them to Court, won, and got the Court to impose a ruling that she shouldn't be reassessed for at least 5 years due to MS only getting worse over time. The Governments efforts to save a few quid have cost them a fortune in Court and legal costs.

Yet when the DUP need bribing there's always a spare billion down the back of the sofa! 

When Ministers need a new ministerial car they invariably turn their noses up at the Prius (which is on the list of vehicles they can choose) and go for the Jag. 

Gordon brown sold off out strategic gold reserves when the value was at a near record low.

When the pay review body makes its recommendations the MP's get it without demur, but they think of excuses not to apply the recommendations in full to the rest of the public sector. 

There's a 1001 things they waste money on when it suits them, but when a really needy sector of society needs a few shekels the cupboard is conveniently bare.

Politicians - virtually every single one of them is a twot. It's almost sad that I'm retired and have the time to get angry at them.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2018)

Normal Wednesday golf today. How can I play so well last week and be utter cr*p today.......its beyond me.
Had just finished and the heavens opened so that was one good result.
Bad news is......Ive just got home to find we have a blocked drain . Guess what I will be up to my elbows in tomorrow morning


----------



## jongooligan (7 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Gordon brown sold off out strategic gold reserves when the value was at a near record low.
> Politicians - virtually every single one of them is a twot. It's almost sad that I'm retired and have the time to get angry at them.



Didn't he manage to drive the price down by announcing well in advance the date he was going to sell it?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Didn't he manage to drive the price down by announcing well in advance the date he was going to sell it?




He did indeed. what a complete twot. Doh.


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2018)

Yay! Contract's out on my phone, contacted provider, told them I was going to leave as my broadband provider was offering a good deal on SIM only. They bettered the deal and I'm now getting double the allowances on calls, texts and data for half the price. Saving £60 a year. Result!


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yay! Contract's out on my phone, contacted provider, told them I was going to leave as my broadband provider was offering a good deal on SIM only. They bettered the deal and I'm now getting double the allowances on calls, texts and data for half the price. Saving £60 a year. Result!



Superb effort, well done.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2018)

Saving shekels is the highlight of retirement!


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Saving shekels is the highlight of retirement!


It's very important when you're a lowly poor pensioner......


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2018)

Just been to the gym for spin class.

Forgot shoes

Just got home again


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> +1 for this solution but........even with that I've had issues with Lancashire CC.
> 
> My son has Downs and on benefits. LCC expect him to contribute to his care costs - if you want a FULL SCALE rant on that one just ask!!
> 
> Every two years as his advocate I have to prove his income, savings etc. to LCC. This includes bank statements for 6 months. LCC won't accept print outs. I have to show them online with my laolap. I think it's invasion of privacy but hey how....


The new rules from earlier this year may prevent any further such disclosure


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Absolutely. The whole thing is utterly outrageous, total disregard for the most vulnerable in our society and an outright lie from governments of both colours on the support given to the disabled. People are aghast when I tell them the truth behind what happens. That's just for starters!!!!!! How long have you got???????????
> 
> Think I'll pop out for a while before I go completely off on a rant.


Ask them do they expect everybody to be able to provide the same level of proof. If the answer is "just disabled" or along those lines, point out the DDA 1995 & its successor the Equality Act 2010.

It's an offence under both.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2018)

As you know, had a scan on my shoulder on Saturday. Rang the Doctors today, asked of the results are in. "Oh, Mr Farquhar", for t'is my name. "The Doctor wants to talk to you about that." Oh dear, so I got an appointment Friday to see the Doc and get the news. Pound to a pile of dog sheet says it ain't good news.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2018)

@Drago - good luck on Friday


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> As you know, had a scan on my shoulder on Saturday. Rang the Doctors today, asked of the results are in. "Oh, Mr Farquhar", for t'is my name. "The Doctor wants to talk to you about that." Oh dear, so I got an appointment Friday to see the Doc and get the news. Pound to a pile of dog sheet says it ain't good news.


Me thinks it will only be to ask if you will change your undies.
But... I hope its GOOD news.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2018)

Woo hoo!

Got an invite to a cycle buddy's wedding next August..........in the Dordogne. I forsee a tour in 2019. The invitation says "group bike rides will take place for the Lycra brigade." This is my sort of wedding.

Tips on how to address this with Mrs P will be grateful accepted. She is invited as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> As you know, had a scan on my shoulder on Saturday. Rang the Doctors today, asked of the results are in. "Oh, Mr Farquhar", for t'is my name. "The Doctor wants to talk to you about that." Oh dear, so I got an appointment Friday to see the Doc and get the news. Pound to a pile of dog sheet says it ain't good news.




I hope it isn't bad news @Drago .


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> As you know, had a scan on my shoulder on Saturday. Rang the Doctors today, asked of the results are in. "Oh, Mr Farquhar", for t'is my name. "The Doctor wants to talk to you about that." Oh dear, so I got an appointment Friday to see the Doc and get the news. Pound to a pile of dog sheet says it ain't good news.



It's always worrying when you phone for your results and the doctor wants to see you, fingers crossed that the news isn't as bad as you think it will be.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2018)

Of course, it could be the lady doctor who wants to see me because I'm such a studmuffin.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Of course, it could be the lady doctor who wants to see me because I'm such a studmuffin.




. Bullsh****r more like.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> . Bullsh****r more like.


You ever get to see a programme called "Vets on call", watch if its the vets(female) from Tulla. You might see me, I've appeared on four of the programmes.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2018)

Screenshot from one of the programmes. Classic33 on the left...


Spoiler: Warning - may be in bad taste


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Screenshot from one of the programmes. Classic33 on the left...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning - may be in bad taste
> ...


Arm's the wrong colour!


----------



## The Jogger (8 Nov 2018)

Morning, up early and heading for the airport, Malaga - Gatwick hey hoo.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2018)

Good morningl a bit brrrrrr here....


----------



## screenman (8 Nov 2018)

I am still on BST, wide awake at 4am every morning.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2018)

Hello world. I haven't looked out of the window yet but it sounds a bit wild.

We took friends with us on our recent holiday to the Pyrenees. Today they are taking us to lunch at a surprise venue as a thank you.

Meanwhile I shall drink coffee in bed.....later I will go to the gym. Shoes are in bag.


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2018)

Got an important meeting this afternoon for matters I can't really divulge (I'm not in trouble!) - wish me luck.


----------



## GM (8 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Got an important meeting this afternoon for matters I can't really divulge (I'm not in trouble!) - wish me luck.




Good luck for today and tomorrow


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2018)

Well I have a lovely morning ahead of me.
I should have been playing golf. However the outside drains have decided to be blocked.
Have to get the manhole cover off to see if its just ours or further down the line.
Of course......if any nice CCrs wish to step in the offer will be quickly accepted.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Got an important meeting this afternoon for matters I can't really divulge (I'm not in trouble!) - wish me luck.


 Good luck with this one and tomorrow


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Screenshot from one of the programmes. Classic33 on the left...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning - may be in bad taste
> ...



That's not in bad taste. It's sick, therefore utterly hilarious


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Got an important meeting this afternoon for matters I can't really divulge (I'm not in trouble!) - wish me luck.


Luck.


----------



## derrick (8 Nov 2018)

Just back from a 44 mile ride, The sun was out most of the time, i cut the ride short when i see black clouds gathering, but i need not have worried as there was no rain, Had a twat in Hertford on an electric bike who jumped a red light, And also a woman drove at me down a narrow country lane, she was not slowing down for anyone, but the white van man pulled over and let me pass, by the exspresion on he face he could not believe what the women had done. But apart from that a really nice solo ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/1953015980


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2018)

Just back from a 54 mile ride, not the nicest ride I've done, but it was nice to be out peddling. I'm still coughing like a 60 a day smoker but having missed my Monday ride I went out anyway. Now Coventry's forecast was for a dry windy day, which was true, I got back and there'd not been any rain, but I got out as far as Netherwood Lane and it hissed it down, I ended up riding for the cafe in intermittent heavy showers. Dry ride home though, and I extended it a bit to take my mileage for the year to 4000 miles, which is more than I thought I'd manage this year.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Got an important meeting this afternoon for matters I can't really divulge (I'm not in trouble!) - wish me luck.


In Felixstowe, leaving at about 15:30? 

If so I won't spoil your news. If not I'll explain later.


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2018)

Home, lets hope it went ok.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2018)

Blody hell it's dark.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2018)

Time to go spinning...........now where are my shoes.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2018)

Good spin session. I'm always surprised by how few people in a spin class understand the process or that the bikes have a resistance adjustment.

What is the point?


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2018)

Ooh, Dr Alice Roberts is on BBC4 at 2100hrs. Nice


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Ooh, Dr Alice Roberts is on BBC4 at 2100hrs. Nice




Thanks for reminding me. I am watching professor Brian Cox at the moment.


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2018)

He's a puny example of manhood.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> He's a puny example of manhood.




Shut up you.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2018)

One for @Drago

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wXwDd5pnK8Q


----------



## derrick (9 Nov 2018)

Just back from the pub.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Screenshot from one of the programmes. Classic33 on the left...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning - may be in bad taste
> ...


I'll have to admit to doing the job on the right more than once.

Result of an early hours job,


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2018)

I'm puzzled. I went to the gym at 5.00pm yesterday. There were an awful lot of people out in their cars.

Where would they be going at that time?


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I'm puzzled. I went to the gym at 5.00pm yesterday. There were an awful lot of people out in their cars.
> 
> Where would they be going at that time?



Around these parts to the pub, unfortunately.


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2018)

Off for a swim, see you all later.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> Off for a swim, see you all later.


I might get one on my early morning walk too.............it's rained all night. Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2018)

Morning. It is dark.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2018)

Good morning from a dull grey Coventry. I've got the washing out and I'll have to keep an eye on the weather, rain is forecast for later. Ironing to do in a bit then its out shopping.


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2018)

Muttley walked. Weather duller than a dinner party round Jean-Calude Junckers house. Tired after yesterdays excitement. Doctors later.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2018)

New SIM card arrives for the new phone I bought yesterday - Moto G6.
My old Samsung Galaxy Core Prime has been out of contract for 2 months and the providers didn't get around to telling me, as they've been busy being swallowed up by Vodaphone.
Will probably spend the rest of the day trying to figure out how to make calls and texts.......


----------



## Slow But Determined (9 Nov 2018)

Dining room ceiling to emulsion today. White on white on a dull day. 
Attempting to see which bits I have done and which bits I have missed will be fun!!


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2018)

Going up the Conservative Club tomorrow to sink a few Guinnesses to celebrate Trumps historic mid term results, the best of any president since the 50's. All hail!


----------



## Slow But Determined (9 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> New SIM card arrives for the new phone I bought yesterday - Moto G6.
> My old Samsung Galaxy Core Prime has been out of contract for 2 months and the providers didn't get around to telling me, as they've been busy being swallowed up by Vodaphone.
> Will probably spend the rest of the day trying to figure out how to make calls and texts.......



I have a Moto Dirk and the one good thing about it is that it is not preloaded with a load of manufacturer bloatware like Sony etc do.

Bad points on/off switch kept falling out and the famous Moto "ghosting" whereby it starts flicking itself at great speed through every app and page you have previously used.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> I have a Moto Dirk and the one good thing about it is that it is not preloaded with a load of manufacturer bloatware like Sony etc do.
> 
> Bad points on/off switch kept falling out and the famous Moto "ghosting" whereby it starts flicking itself at great speed through every app and page you have previously used.


Which version do you have? I've bought a Moto G6 Play as I'm not concerned about mega processor speed or a lot of the advanced features on the G6. The huge battery life was attractive.


----------



## Slow But Determined (9 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Which version do you have? I've bought a Moto G6 Play as I'm not concerned about mega processor speed or a lot of the advanced features on the G6. The huge battery life was attractive.



I have a G4+ Dirk, very simple to use but now it is a year old needs charging every day.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> I have a G4+ Dirk, very simple to use but now it is a year old needs charging every day.


From what I can gather, the Moto G6 range was redesigned and relaunched this year following the earlier takeover by Lenovo. Apparently (from what I've read) the new Moto G range are far better than earlier versions. I'm presuming they will have sorted out any known glitches. They get extremely good reviews. Time will tell, I suppose.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Dining room ceiling to emulsion today. White on white on a dull day.
> Attempting to see which bits I have done and which bits I have missed will be fun!!


I have a clever plan I will share with you.
First.....go over it with eg bright orange emulsion. Then....go over it with white. You will easily see which bits you have done.
You dont need to thank me......I have lots of good ideas like that


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2018)

Very grey here. Have to sort car insurance out. Next is the soil pipe problem to try and sort.
Then off the the cinema for the afternoon showing of Bohemian Rapsody (i am being dragged there).
Then over 60s meal deal at the pub....2 courses for £4.50 (i am not being dragged there )


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2018)

I might venture out to the pub some time later on, around lunchtime.....


----------



## gavroche (9 Nov 2018)

We are having a new gas stove installed today. I will need to get my cheque book out later. Ouch!!


----------



## jongooligan (9 Nov 2018)

In the office today to agree my final leave entitlement with my manager. Now worked out I have a maximum of 38 w*rking days to do here. Can reduce that by making up some flexi time.


----------



## Slow But Determined (9 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> In the office today to agree my final leave entitlement with my manager. Now worked out I have a maximum of 38 w*rking days to do here. Can reduce that by making up some flexi time.



For the last three years of my working life I had a spreadsheet on my lap top with all holidays / weekends factored in and it knocked a day off every morning when I logged in to show me exactly how many working days left.
The day it reached zero was one of the best days of my life!!!


----------



## Gary E (9 Nov 2018)

I like to drop into this thread from time to time just to remind myself that there is an end to the drudgery of work. Still more than 250 working days to go


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> For the last three years of my working life I had a spreadsheet on my lap top with all holidays / weekends factored in and it knocked a day off every morning when I logged in to show me exactly how many working days left.
> The day it reached zero was one of the best days of my life!!!


I did much the same for my last year at work - ticking off the days on a wall chart in our office. It drove my boss mad! My how I larfed.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2018)

Gary E said:


> I like to drop into this thread from time to time just to remind myself that there is an end to the drudgery of work. Still more than 250 working days to go


Chin up matey. 
This time next year you'll be as smug as the rest of us.


----------



## Gary E (9 Nov 2018)

I print off a fresh picture every day of something that contains the number of working days to go and pin it over my desk, here's a recent example


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2018)

I has  so no walk today, have to play on the turbo in the garage, or I could do nothing


----------



## GM (9 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> In the office today to agree my final leave entitlement with my manager. Now worked out I have a maximum of 38 w*rking days to do here. Can reduce that by making up some flexi time.





Just in time for Christmas, the perfect present


----------



## jongooligan (9 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> Just in time for Christmas, the perfect present



Wish it was but as I'm partially retired I only w*rk 3 days a week so 38 w*rking days takes me into February.


----------



## GM (9 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Wish it was but as I'm partially retired I only w*rk 3 days a week so 38 w*rking days takes me into February.




In that case, just in time for Easter!


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2018)

Swim done, mates visited, one car washed and one to go.


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2018)

Good news - my medical at the Docs went well. BP 117/78, pulse 42, respitaration 12. I'm grossly overweight, but the nurse has listed me as a 'body builder', which sidesteps that one - my waist is 15" less than my 53" chest, so it's not a lard problem.

Not so good - acute subacromial tendonitis. Tabs, tabs, glorious tabs for now, but injections just around the corner. Yippee.


----------



## GM (9 Nov 2018)

Just spotted the new John Lewis Christmas add


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Chin up matey.
> This time next year you'll be as smug as the rest of us.


I am not smug.
Much
Well maybe a bit
OK.....I am REALLY smug


----------



## Paulus (9 Nov 2018)

G'day playmates, today I have been out whale watching off the coast of Western Australia. We found these, a female humpback whale and her calf heading back on migration to the Antarctic.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Not so good - acute subacromial tendonitis. Tabs, tabs, glorious tabs for now, but injections just around the corner. Yippee.


Old git!


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2018)

It stopped raining so I did get a quick walk it 3.4 miles


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> From what I can gather, the Moto G6 range was redesigned and relaunched this year following the earlier takeover by Lenovo. Apparently (from what I've read) the new Moto G range are far better than earlier versions. I'm presuming they will have sorted out any known glitches. They get extremely good reviews. Time will tell, I suppose.


After much research, reading reviews, looking at different phones in shops and got a Moto G6 Play about 4 months ago.

My only reservation at the time was physical size but I've quickly got used to that. The camera is a bit slow on occasion but I expected this from the reviews.

It's a brilliant phone, superb value and easily matches up to the reviews. Battery life is tremendous, on average use I get 40-45 hours. On light use up to 72 hours. Charging is very fast.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2018)

It's wet. Windy. Raining. I can hear the trees blowing around. I've just chucked another log in the woodburner. I have a glass of wine. All is good.

Mrs P went to play tennis. Given the choice.........


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2018)

SAR navigation exercise complete.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> SAR navigation exercise complete.


Dogs find you?


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2018)

Ni dogs last night, although it was blummen raining cats and dogs.

Some chump of a farmer threatened to call the police because we had the temerity to be alwkilg along a public footpath. I offered him my phone to make the call, which rather took the wind from his sails. Being rude and threatening to a group of 5 rather large male strangers isn't a good policy for a long and healthy life - it's just luck for him that were were all upstanding citizens interested in nothing more than exercising our rights to pass and repass.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2018)

Morning folks. Windy and rainy here last nightl seems a bit calm.....for now.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2018)

And angry rude farmer man duly reported to both Warwickshire police and Warwickshire county council.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Nov 2018)

Clear blue sky and a gentle breeze. Woodburner lit in case Mrs P appears and starts ferreting about in the boiler cupboard.

I have a dilemma. On Tuesday I noticed someone has cut down a substantial tree in the village. The logs remain insitu. Now trees which fall naturally are fair game.............

This is also a conservation area and planning permission, which I know wasn't obtained, is required before felling. The people who did it don't live here.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2018)

Right, I'm gonna tidy up, clean and dry out my search kit, and clean the car. Toodlepip.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Clear blue sky and a gentle breeze. Woodburner lit in case Mrs P appears and starts ferreting about in the boiler cupboard.
> 
> I have a dilemma. On Tuesday I noticed someone has cut down a substantial tree in the village. The logs remain insitu. Now trees which fall naturally are fair game.............
> 
> This is also a conservation area and planning permission, which I know wasn't obtained, is required before felling. The people who did it don't live here.




I would report it especially as the culprits don't even live there.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2018)

A lie in this morning.....till 08.30 
Quite pleasant today (the weather not me) with some blue sky and much lighter wind (again, the weather not me. teehee)
Jobs done......coffee enjoyed.
First.....a shower. Next put bread on to bake (some new flour to try).
Then some golf on tv.....followed by footy.
Somewhere in there will be some libation to force down my gullet.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2018)

Cleaned and dried out all my search kit. Cleaned the Little Tikes car. Fitted new mudguard stays to Colin the Claud.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2018)

Housework done. A bit more junk thrown in the bin while Mr WD was outside doing something else, and i have purchased a new jumper from next. I do love online shopping.


----------



## GM (10 Nov 2018)

Back from the dentist, had a massive filling done, wallet is considerably lighter. Now eating a bowl of leek and potato soup that I made.


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2018)

Spent the last 4 hours sorting out my new phone. 
I think I'm almost there now!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Spent the last 4 hours sorting out my new phone.
> I think I'm almost there now!




Is there a small child that could have helped you?


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2018)

Ironed my suit trousers and a shirt, dusted off my beret, regimental tie and medals so I can March to the war memorial in the village with the old gits tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Nov 2018)

Just got back from the football. Large G&T to lift my spirits.

Before kick off there was a short rememberance which lasted five minutes. Very simple and to the point. There was not a sound in the ground so congratulations to both club and supporters.


----------



## GM (10 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Spent the last 4 hours sorting out my new phone.
> I think I'm almost there now!




Same number?


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> Same number?


Yes.
I'm having major problems trying to find a keyboard that I can get on with!
I'm used to an old style T9 predictive text keyboard (3 letters to a key) and they just dont seem to be available now. Ive been on this phone for almost 9 hours now - its doing my head in!


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2018)

We've spent the morning in Leamington spa, had a spot of posh lunch in the Bandstand Tearooms, got caught in a shower and decided it was about time my old trainers were retired, by the time we'd walked from the tearoom to the Priors shopping area my feet were wringing wet and squelching as I walked.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2018)

Morning chaps. Dark, and horrible here.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> We've spent the morning in Leamington spa, had a spot of posh lunch in the Bandstand Tearooms, got caught in a shower and decided it was about time my old trainers were retired, by the time we'd walked from the tearoom to the Priors shopping area my feet were wringing wet and squelching as I walked.




Eewww. I have a thing about feet, especially other peoples.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. Dark, and horrible here.



A bit like Bill Cosby then.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> A bit like Bill Cosby then.


 Bad @Drago!


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Eewww. I have a thing about feet, especially other peoples.



Before we left Leamington I treated myself to a new pair of trainers and binned the old pair when we got home.


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Eewww. I have a thing about feet, especially other peoples.



You would not like my better halfs business then, some customers have not washed since their last visit 6 weeks ago, soap sales are not big in this fine county.


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2018)

The ensuite is going back together, sink and WC plumbed back in and usable.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> You would not like my better halfs business then, some customers have not washed since their last visit 6 weeks ago, soap sales are not big in this fine county.




OMG. I would be gagging


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Nov 2018)

My boss retired a couple of weeks ago, I wonder if she spent her first Monday morning sat on the sofa in her pj's, drinking coffee and watching day time tv


----------



## GM (11 Nov 2018)

Morning all. Going for a ride shortly around that their London to look at all the poppies.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> You would not like my better halfs business then, some customers have not washed since their last visit 6 weeks ago, soap sales are not big in this fine county.


Our daughter does reflexology. I do wonder how she copes with other people smelly, sweaty feet


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2018)

Busy busy busy today.......nobody understands.
I have the golf to watch.
Then I must watch Lpool play Fulham.
Then the big Manchester derby is on.
I will be shattered after all that.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Busy busy busy today.......nobody understands.
> I have the golf to watch.
> Then I must watch Lpool play Fulham.
> Then the big Manchester derby is on.
> I will be shattered after all that.



I binge watched sport yesterday after we got back from Leamington, three rugby matches and the F1 qualifying.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> I binge watched sport yesterday after we got back from Leamington, three rugby matches and the F1 qualifying.


WoW......you must have worked even harder than me!!
I hope your other half appreciated that and looked after you.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> WoW......you must have worked even harder than me!!
> I hope your other half appreciated that and looked after you.



Unfortunately these days I'm effectively my Good Ladies carer and have been for about twelve months now, though a recent change in medication has brought improvements and the possibility of a brighter future.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Unfortunately these days I'm effectively my Good Ladies carer and have been for about twelve months now, though a recent change in medication has brought improvements and the possibility of a brighter future.


I am glad to hear that 2nd part and hope the future is indeed brighter.
Give her my best regards.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2018)

Off doggie walking in a mo, then down the village for the military march by and minutes silence.
Will then make a strategic retreat to my local for Sunday lunch.


----------



## gavroche (11 Nov 2018)

Took the dog for a walk up the Bryn this morning. What a splendid view from up there over Llandudno, Colwyn Bay and Anglesey. I must remember to take my camera one day and take some photos, I should get some great shots. Going out for lunch later and hoping to have a ride afterwards depending on what time we get back and how light it will be . 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2018)

Mini D says to me, "Daddy, what would have happened if the boche won the war?"

I replied "you'd be wearing leather shorts, playing in an oom-pa band, and eating sausage for breakfast."


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I replied "you'd be wearing leather shorts, playing in an oom-pa band, and eating sausage for breakfast."


Sounds like our house ..........


----------



## numbnuts (11 Nov 2018)

Went for a walk and got very wet


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2018)

Went to the pub and got very wet.*




*On the inside


----------



## GM (11 Nov 2018)

A nice 28 miles around the capital and found a very apt bit of street art. Time for a little snooze now


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2018)

I've been above and beyond the call of duty this afternoon, I've accompanied my Good Lady round Primark.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2018)

Mrs D is doing some studying for her degree. So, I'm being a good boy by staying out of her way. Watched the great escape, now watch g wheeler dealers.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2018)

Got itchy feet again.
Just booked a week away in the caravan from next Wednesday, at a nice CL site recommended by some friends near Honiton.
We seem to get twitchy if we don't have at least one week a month away in the van.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> I've been above and beyond the call of duty this afternoon, I've accompanied my Good Lady round Primark.


That should be on the "uncle Drago" thread as I think you need help


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2018)

Delivered Mrs P to Manchester at 7.30am for her day trip to London. Watching tennis.

Shortcut on the club route to catch the lads but was ahead so met up in the cafe. It peed down. We got filthy 

Very proud our group, all in club kit, were the first to stand and begin two minutes silence in the cafe. ALL the cyclists in the cafe, perhaps 20, stood. Everyone else stopped talking and stayed sat down. We got a few glances. 

What is it with people??

Summer bike stripped, degreased, washed, dried. Will lube and polish tomorrow. She's only coming out on bone dry days now till spring.

Housework next. I can't sit down with a beer as I've to collect Mrs P from Manchester later.

A good day.


----------



## gavroche (11 Nov 2018)

Well, I said earlier that I intended to go for a ride after our lunch out. Sadly it didn't happen as we got back to close to the sun going down. The last ride I had was October 28th!! I really need another one but by the time I get back from school, it is too late and week ends tend to be wet so who knows?
Can't wait for spring and longer days .


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2018)

Bedrooms, bathroom and stairs clean. Cassoulet (well our version) eaten.

Off to find Mrs P now who's been able to get a train to our local station. Result!


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2018)

gavroche said:


> Well, I said earlier that I intended to go for a ride after our lunch out. Sadly it didn't happen as we got back to close to the sun going down. The last ride I had was October 28th!! I really need another one* but by the time I get back from school, *it is too late and week ends tend to be wet so who knows?
> Can't wait for spring and longer days .


You in the right thread?


----------



## gavroche (11 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> You in the right thread?


Yep, I am retired, receive my pension and have a bus pass. School is just my luxury money and can stop whenever I want.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2018)

So I do school now and again? So what? I can handle it. I can stop whenever want.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> So I do school now and again? So what? I can handle it. I can stop whenever want.


I think it's time you hung up your mac and bag of sweeties......


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2018)

Morning chaps. Dark here.....


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2018)

Good Morning!

Shaping up to be a clear blue and breezy day. Setting off for the Gentle(men's) Meanders ride at 9.00 - I know, I know, WD, do have ladies on the ride!! Just the guy who originally named it...........


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Shaping up to be a clear blue and breezy day. Setting off for the Gentle(men's) Meanders ride at 9.00 - I know, I know, WD, do have ladies on the ride!! Just the guy who originally named it...........




. No problem.


----------



## burndust (12 Nov 2018)

we had the pensions people in at work last week....quite depressing really and that's on today's figures i dread to think what its like when i can actually retire in 2047!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2018)

burndust said:


> we had the pensions people in at work last week....quite depressing really and that's on today's figures i dread to think what its like when i can actually retire in 2047!!!




Oh dear. Doesn't sound good.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2018)

Dog walked. Dark and dank here for sure. Brewing a Clooneys, contemplating the day.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2018)

Good morning, still coughing, but I'm getting the bike out and I'm off to stretch my legs in a bit.


----------



## jongooligan (12 Nov 2018)

Lovely day here. Dog walked, washing on the rack in the sunny bedroom. Going for a ride now that the school run traffic has evaporated.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2018)

Morning all. Eyes fully open now (i did have a heavy day yesterday) enjoying
1. Lee Westwood winning the golf
2. Liverpool winning
3. Utd losing
So I did enjoy a drink or four.
BUT.....
I really must get a 10 miler in later.
I cant recall what I used to wear for cycling last winter


----------



## GM (12 Nov 2018)

Morning all. Up and showered, gave my feet the deluxe treatment, foot Spa, toe nails clipped and creamed. Ready to take the dog for a run before it starts to rain.

BTW do you like my avatar? This one and my previous and future ones are drawings that my artist son has done. Hope you don't mind the little plug!


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2018)

I've decided to go up the pub for a toasted sandwich and a Guinness for lunch.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2018)

I'm sat in the Badger's Tearoom at Brandon Marsh, its a lovely day for a bike ride. I've done a short ride out and I'm thinking perhaps the scenic route home.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2018)

My plan changed as did the weather (now windy and raining).
I am about to prepare a chinese style chicken stirfry. I will cheat as it's a packet sauce of chili and garlic.
I will be cooking the chicken, beansprouts, onion, pepper, etc along with the noodles.
To prepare for battle I may have a can of larger.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2018)

I have just had spaghetti and meatballs. I may have a bit of a snooze.


----------



## jongooligan (12 Nov 2018)

County Durham this morning.





Going to cut some birch trees down on Waldridge Fell now.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2018)

Half a cheese and ham sarnie with a side of sweet tater fries, in the George, for us today. The GT Ales 'Thirst of Many' is rather nice, with the added bonus that it's brewed in the village.


----------



## postman (12 Nov 2018)

Just back from joining COSTCO Warehouse thingy place.It cost around £34 for both of us,but the saving on CERTAIN things are as much as 50% We bought mostly household items,


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2018)

The bicycles are blummen expensive in Costco though for what they are. The one exception was the Ferrari liveried Tern folder, but Mrs D taser'd me and dragged me home before I could buy one.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2018)

I'm back, 52 enjoyable miles in the Autumn sunshine, it was getting a bit windy towards the end, and it went a bit black a couple of times but in the end the rain held of.


----------



## derrick (12 Nov 2018)

Now in the pub. Had a few hours in the garden. Its thirsty work.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2018)

Sat in the pub and a paramedic car came screaming past with blues and twos on.
Got back home and took doggie for a walk around the lanes and the paramedics car was parked outside my mates house - paramedic on phone and house door open.
My mate is 71 and has never been in the best of health.
I've got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2018)

I'm in Boundary Mill. So far it's cost £84.
6 wine glasses
4 pilsner glasses
Suitcase scales
Bauble thing Mrs P likes
Travel rucksack
Men's travel shoulder bag
50 tea lights

EXCELLENT!

We are now in ladies shoes.

PANIC!!!!!!!!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Sat in the pub and a paramedic car came screaming past with blues and twos on.
> Got back home and took doggie for a walk around the lanes and the paramedics car was parked outside my mates house - paramedic on phone and house door open.
> My mate is 71 and has never been in the best of health.
> I've got a bad feeling about this.


Good luck for your mate


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I'm in Boundary Mill. So far it's cost £84.
> 6 wine glasses
> 4 pilsner glasses
> Suitcase scales
> ...




I had no idea you liked womens shoes.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just had spaghetti and meatballs. I may have a bit of a snooze.


What about the spaghetti and meatballs!!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just had spaghetti and meatballs. I may have a bit of a snooze.


Home made meatballs ??


----------



## GM (12 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Sat in the pub and a paramedic car came screaming past with blues and twos on.
> Got back home and took doggie for a walk around the lanes and the paramedics car was parked outside my mates house - paramedic on phone and house door open.
> My mate is 71 and has never been in the best of health.
> I've got a bad feeling about this.




Hope your mate is OK.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Home made meatballs ??




I have to admit no. Bought them from Morisons.


----------



## postman (12 Nov 2018)

Mrs Postman has done an online shop with Sainsburys using the till receipt from Costco as a comparison.Costco £102 we spent this morning,the Sainsbugs has come out at £170.So a great saving,mind you finding space for a block of toilet rolls,six bottles of bleach nine bottles of washing up liquid and a slab of pepsi has been a challenge.my purcgase was a bag of thirty dishcloths,which sell at around two quid for four,these were a lot cheaper.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I had no idea you liked womens shoes.



I like to keep it quiet............


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2018)

I've woken early and decamped to the spare room. Very dark and absolutely hammering with rain. Looks as though today's plan of correcting leaves has gone out the window.

Woodburner, coffee and planning Vietnam trip look more likely. Spin class at tea time.


----------



## screenman (13 Nov 2018)

Looks like it might be a nice day today.


----------



## GM (13 Nov 2018)

Morning all. Looks like it's going to be a nice day, so a little ride which will include some shopping, load up the panniers and take a hilly route home.


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2018)

Dog walked, damp outside. Just firing up the machine for a hot Clooneys.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2018)

Morning troops. Raining all night here. I now have coffee so i am a happy bunny. . Going to be a moist day here i think.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2018)

Well rain has stopped, now clear skies, bright and breezy so leaf blowing** back on.

Have also remembered my summer Cervelo still needs reassembling, polishing and lubing before I tuck her up for the winter. Priority sorted.

** Leaf blowers are, I know, not popular. Mine is battery powered and almost silent. Leaves will be blown under fruit bushes as mulch to break down for longer term nutrients. The remainder blown in to my leaf mould heap.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2018)

Geez my spelling has gone to pot today !!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2018)

Sunny day so far but them there clouds are a gathering .
Last Fridays plans to visit the cinema then the pub died. To get there means getting across a junction of the A49 and the traffic was so bad that we turned back.
Warrington is surounded by M6 M56 and M62. If anything kicks off on any of them the A49 becomes the diversion.
So we try again today


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2018)

Finally got up. Hair cut, shower then breakfast.
Doggie walking on the beach next, then a spot of shopping.
Off to the Blackdown Hills tomorrow for 4 nights - which could easily extend if the weather holds out.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Sunny day so far but them there clouds are a gathering .
> Last Fridays plans to visit the cinema then the pub died. To get there means getting across a junction of the A49 and the traffic was so bad that we turned back.
> Warrington is surounded by M6 M56 and M62. If anything kicks off on any of them the A49 becomes the diversion.
> So we try again today



Our son lives in Warrington, when we've been up to visit it's always struck me that the traffic there is a bit bonkers.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I've woken early and decamped to the spare room. Very dark and absolutely hammering with rain. Looks as though today's plan of correcting leaves has gone out the window.
> 
> Woodburner, coffee and planning Vietnam trip look more likely. Spin class at tea time.


What've the leaves done wrong/got wrong?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2018)

I was thinking of going for a bimble, but the weather is quite crap here, so instead i have stuffed my face with Pizza...


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2018)

Sun is shining in the sky, there ain't a cloud in sight, it's stopped raining, everybody's in a play, and don't you know it's a beautiful new day, hey hey hey!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Nov 2018)

Went for a walk and saw a deer


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> What've the leaves done wrong/got wrong?



I said my spelling had gone to pot today


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I said my spelling had gone to pot today


Slightly addled or old age?


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Sun is shining in the sky, there ain't a cloud in sight, it's stopped raining, everybody's in a play, and don't you know it's a beautiful new day, hey hey hey!


It's a lovely daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!*
Just finished washing my car.


*Copyright - Bill Withers


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Slightly addled or old age?



Predictive text and I've started using the technique where one draws a finger across the keyboard. On a touch screen it spells out the word for you..........

.........or not as the case may be!


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2018)

I've tried that. It's horrible, and is a hard habit to break when you return to a real keyboard!


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I've tried that. It's horrible, and is a hard habit to break when you return to a real keyboard!


Don't talk to me about phone keyboards!
I'm right peed off that the keyboard I've been using for the past 5 years isn't available on my new phone. Progress, eh?!


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2018)

Wait a moment, I think I've cracked it!
Let's see how this keyboard works.......


----------



## gavroche (13 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Sun is shining in the sky,!


Does the sun ever shine anywhere else?


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2018)

Blimey! This keyboard* might even be slightly better than the one I've been using previously.
All is joy in the world! 

*Smart Keyboard by Dexilog - T9 keyboard fully customisable with predictive text, personal and downloadable dictionaries.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2018)

Can 


dave r said:


> Our son lives in Warrington, when we've been up to visit it's always struck me that the traffic there is a bit bonkers.


Can I ask which area? We live in the north and its not too bad apart from "rush hour". Our daughter lives in south Warrington and its chaotic most of the time.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2018)

gavroche said:


> Does the sun ever shine anywhere else?


Drago claims it shines out of his *****


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Can
> 
> Can I ask which area? We live in the north and its not too bad apart from "rush hour". Our daughter lives in south Warrington and its chaotic most of the time.



Old Liverpool Rd town end.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Old Liverpool Rd town end.


Ahh know it well. There is a LARGE newish Lidl near them.......very handy.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2018)

I have had a drink. I don't usually have alcohol as i am such a lightweight. I am quite hot now.


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have had a drink. I don't usually have alcohol as i am such a lightweight. I am quite hot now.


Floozy!


----------



## beepbeep (13 Nov 2018)

I retire next spring 51 !!!! yaaaaaaaaay......had a seminar about retirement ...bit scary really....not sure what I will be doing long term - but short term will be taken up mostly riding cycles and my motorcycles .....Europe tour planned for next summer....ps...dont tell the wife.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Floozy!


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have had a drink. I don't usually have alcohol as i am such a lightweight. I am quite hot now.


What & how much?


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2018)

beepbeep said:


> I retire next spring 51 !!!! yaaaaaaaaay......had a seminar about retirement ...bit scary really....not sure what I will be doing long term - but short term will be taken up mostly riding cycles and my motorcycles .....Europe tour planned for next summer....ps...dont tell the wife.


Yay!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> What & how much?




Just a couple of glasses of Baileys.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Just a couple of glasses of Baileys.


Gone up from the initial...


welsh dragon said:


> *I have had a drink. *I don't usually have alcohol as i am such a lightweight. I am quite hot now.


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Just a couple of glasses of Baileys.


Pints?


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh know it well. There is a LARGE newish Lidl near them.......very handy.



Yes, we've been in there.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Anyone on Vodafone PAYG?

Posted elsewhere on here, but I be going on the answering time.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Just a couple of glasses of Baileys.



Have I missed something? Is it Christmas already?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Anyone on Vodafone PAYG?
> 
> Posted elsewhere on here, but I be going on the answering time.



No, but if you're looking for a provider I can thoroughly recommend Tesco...........even though it truly pains me to use the words "Tesco" and "recommend" in the same sentence.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Have I missed something? Is it Christmas already?



Only another 40 days, of course it is important to start your training well before the event.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2018)

So, good morning. Didn't sleep well and my left eye is irritating me - always a sign I'm tired.

In a couple of hours I shall discover, when I get on my bike, how hard last night's new spin class was!!!

I don't understand why some people waste time and money on gyms. The young woman next to me at spin was texting throughout the class. She's either supremely fit, in which case she'd know better, or fooling herself!! It's very rude behaviour in my view.

Switches off grumpy old git mode.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> Only another 40 days, of course it is important to start your training well before the event.



Don't encourage me. I've only just managed to get back on the wagon after 2-3 weeks of excessive chocolate consumption.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2018)

Good morning. Very dark here, but quite warm. I bought my first Christmas present last night..

Still. It's nice to have all these adverts at the top and bottom of for forum now isn't. It will make it so much easier to buy things.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Very dark here, but quite warm. I bought my first Christmas present last night..



A bottle of Baileys per chance?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> A bottle of Baileys per chance?




. No. Some perfume for my grandaughter.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2018)

Muttle walked. Just brewing a Clooneys, then when the rush hour has passed I'm cycling over to MK to bad an OS Mark.


----------



## GM (14 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Have I missed something? Is it Christmas already?





I got Mrs GM an early Christmas present yesterday evening. We were watching News Night and she mentioned how much she liked Emily Maitlis's whippet necklace, so I got the phone out discreetly and a quick Google and click click job done.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> I got Mrs GM an early Christmas present yesterday evening. We were watching News Night and she mentioned how much she liked Emily Maitlis's whippet necklace, so I got the phone out discreetly and a quick Google and click click job done.



That's the best excuse I've heard yet for googling Emily Maitlis!!!!


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2018)

Loading up in a while and then towing across to the Blackdown Hills.
If I time it right I should be able to cause maximum chaos to the workies on the North Devon Link road by towing at the prescribed pensioner speed. I shall, of course, be wearing the obligatory flat cap and backless string gloves.


----------



## GM (14 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> That's the best excuse I've heard yet for googling Emily Maitlis!!!!




￼￼￼ ￼￼￼  I'm a Kirsty fan really!


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2018)

I'm quite fond of Louise Minchin's, erm, presenting style. She's a cyclist and amateur triathkete, so mush be very fit. Oh yes.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Very dark here, but quite warm. I bought my first Christmas present last night..
> 
> Still. It's nice to have all these adverts at the top and bottom of for forum now isn't. It will make it so much easier to buy things.



What adverts, I'm not seeing any.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> What adverts, I'm not seeing any.




Your lucky.


----------



## jongooligan (14 Nov 2018)

Was doing my bit on Waldridge Fell on Monday afternoon, felling birch trees when I got covered in............................ well lets just say that lots of dog owners ignore the 'pick up' signs.

Was very ill yesterday. Again, let's just say it was hitting the wall from both ends. After I'd completely emptied myself I slept for 12 hrs. Feel OK now but it can't be coincidence that I became ill after getting covered in dog muck can it?

Reported it to the senior countryside ranger who sympathised and said he would have some sternly worded notices displayed and I'm going to be very careful from now on when I'm w*rking off piste.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2018)

Good morning folks, another bright and breezy autumn day. A late start this morning, I didn't stir till quarter to eight, and a busy start, last nights washing up done, washing out and ironing done. I've been on facebook this morning and in the my memories section its telling me its been two years since my heart attack, how bonkers is that? That went quick. I posted two years ago "I've had the canular put in, I've got my gown on and I've signed the forms, now I just have to wait for my turn down the operating theatre." then in the comments later on I posted, "Thank you for your good wishes people, they've put another stent in, brings my total to 5, hopefully its sorted now and I'll be home soon." I was home the following day, did the cardiac rehab then got on with my life.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Was doing my bit on Waldridge Fell on Monday afternoon, felling birch trees when I got covered in............................ well lets just say that lots of dog owners ignore the 'pick up' signs.
> 
> Was very ill yesterday. Again, let's just say it was hitting the wall from both ends. After I'd completely emptied myself I slept for 12 hrs. Feel OK now but it can't be coincidence that I became ill after getting covered in dog muck can it?
> 
> Reported it to the senior countryside ranger who sympathised and said he would have some sternly worded notices displayed and I'm going to be very careful from now on when I'm w*rking off piste.



When I'm out on the bike I often see the bags hanging in the bushes where they've bagged it up and then just chucked it in the hedge.


----------



## GM (14 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Was doing my bit on Waldridge Fell on Monday afternoon, felling birch trees when I got covered in............................ well lets just say that lots of dog owners ignore the 'pick up' signs.
> 
> Was very ill yesterday. Again, let's just say it was hitting the wall from both ends. After I'd completely emptied myself I slept for 12 hrs. Feel OK now but it can't be coincidence that I became ill after getting covered in dog muck can it?
> 
> Reported it to the senior countryside ranger who sympathised and said he would have some sternly worded notices displayed and I'm going to be very careful from now on when I'm w*rking off piste.




GWS



dave r said:


> When I'm out on the bike I often see the bags hanging in the bushes where they've bagged it up and then just chucked it in the hedge.




That really winds me up, why they just don't carry it until they find a bin.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> When I'm out on the bike I often see the bags hanging in the bushes where they've bagged it up and then just chucked it in the hedge.




That is so disgusting. It makes you wonder what condition their homes are.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> That is so disgusting. It makes you wonder what condition their homes are.



Its annoying.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> That is so disgusting. It makes you wonder what condition their homes are.


Having been in some of them in the course of my working life, I can honestly say that you really couldn't imagine the filth that some people live in unless you've seen (and smelled) it first hand.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Having been in some of them in the course of my working life, I can honestly say that you really couldn't imagine the filth that some people live in unless you've seen (and smelled) it first hand.




Bloody hell. No thanks.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody hell. No thanks.


It was the ones where the 18 month old kiddies were crawling around on carpets with piles of dog faeces ground into them that really lit my fuse. Parents making lame duck excuses made matters worse.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> It was the ones where the 18 month old kiddies were crawling around on carpets with piles of dog faeces ground into them that really lit my fuse. Parents making lame duck excuses made matters worse.




Omg. No.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> What adverts, I'm not seeing any.


Yeah no adverts in the sunny south.........as yet


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Having been in some of them in the course of my working life, I can honestly say that you really couldn't imagine the filth that some people live in unless you've seen (and smelled) it first hand.



Unfortunately some of these people are ill. I have friends who run a cleaning company and they specialise in jobs for the social services doing deep cleaning jobs for them. Not nice and a little sad, but unfortunately these people aren't capable of looking after themselves.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> No, but if you're looking for a provider I can thoroughly recommend Tesco...........even though it truly pains me to use the words "Tesco" and "recommend" in the same sentence.


I'm on Orange & vodafone, contract


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> Only another 40 days, of course it is important to start your training well before the event.


*41 days!!*


Anyone noted the page number?


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> *41 days!!*
> 
> 
> Anyone noted the page number?



Yes


----------



## jongooligan (14 Nov 2018)

Another milestone for me. Just had to (gleefully) turn down an invitation to a conference because it's after my retirement date. Getting excited now.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> *41 days!!*
> 
> 
> Anyone noted the page number?




https://days.to/until/christmas


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2018)

Phew. I have just been clearing up the leaves that have congregated at the back of the house. You can get quite a workout sweeping them up.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2018)

Back from my bike ride. Surprisingly warm.


----------



## GM (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Phew. I have just been clearing up the leaves that have congregated at the back of the house. You can get quite a workout sweeping them up.




It is!...I did ours yesterday afternoon got the old besom out and filled the green bin up.




Drago said:


> Back from my bike ride. Surprisingly warm.




I've just got back from a little ride as well, it's like a spring day out there.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Unfortunately some of these people are ill. I have friends who run a cleaning company and they specialise in jobs for the social services doing deep cleaning jobs for them. Not nice and a little sad, but unfortunately these people aren't capable of looking after themselves.



Although she never mentioned cleaning help my wife often commented on some pretty disgusting houses during home visits. Places where she chose to stand.

Equally she would comment on some visits where there was real poverty but a scrupulously clean house. Those were often Asian families.

Without starting a big debate I've been really shocked this week to learn of the conditions under which we are "educating" disruptive pupils. The booths these kids have to sit in and the long report on BBC News last night appalled me. Surely we can do better.

I had no idea this was happening.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Phew. I have just been clearing up the leaves that have congregated at the back of the house. You can get quite a workout sweeping them up.


But where do you put them?
I suggest next doors drive as 1st option.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> But where do you put them?
> I suggest next doors drive as 1st option.




. Luckily i have a lot of land and can just chuck them anywhere away from the house.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2018)

Just back from golf. Well, the others played golf, I played s***e. Light lunch with a glass of wine afterwards (i am very sophisticated you know luvies).
Just warming up now, sat in conservatory with a cognac & port.

BTW.....we went to watch Bohemian Rhapsody yesterday.....very good.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> . Luckily i have a lot of land and can just chuck them anywhere away from the house.


Thats as maybe but you dont get the same enjoyment as peeping through the curtains to see the neighbours reaction when they see mounds of leaves on their drive


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2018)

Just a small lunchtime snack at the Six Bells in Payhembury........





Needed a couple of pints of Cotleigh 'Night Owl' to wash it down.
Back to the van to nap it off...


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just a small lunchtime snack at the Six Bells in Payhembury........
> View attachment 438701
> 
> Needed a couple of pints of Cotleigh 'Night Owl' to wash it down.
> ...


Starter!!


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2018)

We've just got back, we had a spot of lunch at the Oaks farm shop in Balsall common and then spent the afternoon down the club. We had an enjoyable and profitable afternoon, I won twice on the bingo, twenty six quid, and nearly won the pot, shared my winnings with my Good Lady. Now we are home and enjoying  and crumpets.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2018)

Giving a talkabout Lowland Rescue to the Rainbows and Brownies in Northampton.


----------



## Steve398 (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Phew. I have just been clearing up the leaves that have congregated at the back of the house. You can get quite a workout sweeping them up.



Plug in electric lawn vacuum, press switch, suck up leaves, make tea, watch crap on daytime TV... check.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Giving a talkabout Lowland Rescue to the Rainbows and Brownies in Northampton.
> 
> View attachment 438732


Best o'luck.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2018)

Got my Rangemaster WiFi set up in the caravan now.
I'm pulling in an unsecured BT signal from 1k away at 6mb/s.
Good innit?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Got my Rangemaster WiFi set up in the caravan now.
> I'm pulling in an unsecured BT signal from 1k away at 6mb/s.
> Good innit?




How much does that cost?


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Got my Rangemaster WiFi set up in the caravan now.
> I'm pulling in an unsecured BT signal from 1k away at 6mb/s.
> Good innit?


You mean OpenReach.


----------



## Will Spin (14 Nov 2018)

Just taught myself how to make sourdough bread!


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> How much does that cost?



Other people's unsecured broadband costs you nothing.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Other people's unsecured broadband costs you nothing.





I know that..Doh, but does he hafe a device that helps to pick up signals?


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I know that..Doh, but does he hafe a device that helps to pick up signals?


Rangemaster - about £200.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I know that..Doh, but does he hafe a device that helps to pick up signals?


At the Baileys!


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Other people's unsecured broadband costs you nothing.


) ( appeared on the path outside.


----------



## GM (14 Nov 2018)

Will Spin said:


> Just taught myself how to make sourdough bread!
> 
> View attachment 438739




Looks good


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Rangemaster - about £200.




Thanks. There are a few out there now. Huwaie (spelt it wrong) do one on Amazon. I was just wondering. You have to pay monthly, but it is a lot less than BT broadband, and you don't have to have a telephone line


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks. There are a few out there now. Huwaie (spelt it wrong) do one on Amazon. I was just wondering


Spelt wrong. Try pronouncing it right!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Spelt wrong. Try pronouncing it right!




No thanks. I do know you pronounce it totally different to how it looks.. It is pronounce a but like Woway? Wowee?


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> No thanks. I do know you pronounce it totally different to how it looks.. It is pronounce a but like Woway? Wowee?


Wahway.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Wahway.


hwɑːˌweɪ" ccording to the manufacturer."


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Wahway.




I was close.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> hwɑːˌweɪ" ccording to the manufacturer."


The only Geordie phone manufacturing company.......


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2018)

Morning chaps. . Rather  today.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. . Rather  today.


Roastie toastie in my caravan. Looks like it's going to be a nice day.


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2018)

Morning. Damn and dreary, as exciting as a Deomocratic Party manifesto. Muttley walked. A quiet day in with a book methinks.I'm


----------



## screenman (15 Nov 2018)

Foggy and horrible out there today, off out for lunch somewhere, not sure where yet. Been doing a bit of decorating for the last few hours and I am well pleased with myself. The brownie points are totting up, but how on earth do you cash them in?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Roastie toastie in my caravan. Looks like it's going to be a nice day.



It's ok. I have started a fire. 



Drago said:


> Morning. Damn and dreary, as exciting as a Deomocratic Party manifesto. Muttley walked. A quiet day in with a book methinks.I'm




Same here. A day for sitting in front of the fire, reading.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2018)

Good morning, a bit dull here, off on a bike ride in a bit.


----------



## screenman (15 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, a bit dull here, off on a bike ride in a bit.



You put the rest of us to shame.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> You put the rest of us to shame.




He certainly does.


----------



## GM (15 Nov 2018)

Good morning all.....and a welcome @Hill Wimp to the world of retirement. Life just gets better


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> Good morning all.....and a welcome @Hill Wimp to the world of retirement. Life just gets better



Welcome to the club Hill Wimp


----------



## jongooligan (15 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> The brownie points are totting up, but how on earth do you cash them in?



Quickly. Brownie points can be quite ephemeral; they don't store well.


----------



## Slow But Determined (15 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> Good morning all.....and a welcome @Hill Wimp to the world of retirement. Life just gets better



Life begins at retirement!!


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2018)

Mrs D wants to know what I'd like for my 50th Birthday. I'm not brave enough to ask for 5 minutes alone with Carol Vorderman, so its either another tattoo or a Velosolex.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Mrs D wants to know what I'd like for my 50th Birthday. I'm not brave enough to ask for 5 minutes alone with Carol Vorderman, so its either another tattoo or a Velosolex.


Carol Vorderman on a Velosolex tattoo?


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2018)

I'm liking it! I had been thinking of a Ross Kemp tattoo.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Mrs D wants to know what I'd like for my 50th Birthday. I'm not brave enough to ask for 5 minutes alone with Carol Vorderman, so its either another tattoo or a Velosolex.




Five minutes? That long.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Five minutes? That long.


He'd be thinking of Dianne Abbott.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> He'd be thinking of Dianne Abbott.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Mrs D wants to know what I'd like for my 50th Birthday. I'm not brave enough to ask for 5 minutes alone with Carol Vorderman, so its either another tattoo or a Velosolex.


Velosolex  I have always wanted one of them a few on ebay


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2018)

I know a chap who rebuilds them and the occasional classic moped (he's currently working on an NSU Quickly) and he has one at the moment that's a would and running 66 model, just needs registering and either restoring or use as is.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> Foggy and horrible out there today, off out for lunch somewhere, not sure where yet. Been doing a bit of decorating for the last few hours and I am well pleased with myself. The brownie points are totting up, but how on earth do you cash them in?


Try
https://www.browniepoints.com.au/do-not-splash-the-cash/


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Mrs D wants to know what I'd like for my 50th Birthday. I'm not brave enough to ask for 5 minutes alone with Carol Vorderman, so its either another tattoo or a Velosolex.


It's the half century mark, you may be suprised.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2018)

Afternoon. Got my bum into gear and went for a 17 mile bimble. Nice in the sun but bloomin cold in the shade.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2018)

I'm in the pub - Drewes Arms, Broadhembury.


----------



## screenman (15 Nov 2018)

Just consumed a very large roast beef dinner, luvverly.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2018)

@welsh dragon well done!

Beautiful, beautiful day here. Quite warm but windy. Been to the surgery for an armful of injections for Vietnam trip and then to meet Vantage and collect the CC shirt. Round trip should have been 4-5 miles but managed to turn it in to 19.

Spinning tonight.

Got my Christmas treat yesterday. Aldi have a lovely Champagne cognac on sale. Had one taste last night and now back of the cupboard till the 25th. My store only had eight bottles so get a shift on if you're interested.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon well done!
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful day here. Quite warm but windy. Been to the surgery for an armful of injections for Vietnam trip and then to meet Vantage and collect the CC shirt. Round trip should have been 4-5 miles but managed to turn it in to 19.
> 
> ...




Thanks.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon. Got my bum into gear and went for a 17 mile bimble. Nice in the sun but bloomin cold in the shade.
> View attachment 438853
> View attachment 438854
> View attachment 438855



Lovely set of photo's @welsh dragon, it looks lovely round there. I got back about half an hour ago. an enjoyable 56 miles in the autumn sun, a bit fresh at first but warming up nicely and by the time I was riding across Coventry on the way home I was overdressed and a bit warm. I was going better this morning than I've gone for a few weeks, three and a half hours for 50miles. Called in at Hatton Locks and spent some of the money I won at bingo yesterday, they do a very nice bacon sandwich.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Lovely set of photo's @welsh dragon, it looks lovely round there. I got back about half an hour ago. an enjoyable 56 miles in the autumn sun, a bit fresh at first but warming up nicely and by the time I was riding across Coventry on the way home I was overdressed and a bit warm. I was going better this morning than I've gone for a few weeks, three and a half hours for 50miles. Called in at Hatton Locks and spent some of the money I won at bingo yesterday, they do a very nice bacon sandwich.



Thanks Dave. It was warm in places here as well.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2018)

Bit manky here in East Devon.


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2018)

A bit damp here too now.


----------



## screenman (15 Nov 2018)

Clear blue sky here for most of the day, I still feel like I have eaten too much.


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2018)

Just ordered a new Topeak mini tool. Because im worth it.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2018)

I am lookng at presents for Mr WD. He goes walking and his present shoes leak, so am looking at gore-tex walking shoes.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am lookng at presents for Mr WD. He goes walking and his present shoes leak, so am looking at gore-tex walking shoes.


Can recommended Brasher's.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Can recommended Brasher's.




I will have a look. MR WD prefers to have ones that look like trainers. And they must be light as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Can recommended Brasher's.




Ooh. They look nice.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. They look nice.


Done hundreds of miles in my Country Roamers - most comfortable shoes i've ever had.


----------



## derrick (15 Nov 2018)

Have had a busy week so far, but today and Friday are me days, Went for the first ride of the week. 43 miles with a slight detour to Loughton, a special delivery for one of my grandaughters, Teddy needed a new hat, When i got to Loughton my daughter was in, so stopped for a coffee and biscuit. Then on to get them miles in, lovely solo ride weather was warm, i was a little over dressed, Got home had a shower then had to walk up to the town to pick up a parcel from the post office, Felt thirsty on the way back, so popped into the local for a pint, that went down well.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1966047560




My other half made the hats.


----------



## Oldfentiger (15 Nov 2018)

Retired on 23rd October, on my 66th birthday.
It feels weird. 
Mrs OFT has a few more years to work before she retires.
It doesn’t matter any more what time I fall outa bed, but I get up same time as the missus and make her coffee for her.
When I walk past my home office, it’s now lifeless. No laptop glowing. No phone ringing. Nobody chasing my ass. 
However......
A whiteboard has appeared, affixed to the side of the fridge.
I swear the bloody thing is connected to the cloud or summat.
Jobs keep appearing on it.
Had a very productive morning, completing and clearing the jobs off the list, then got a 20 mile ride in this afternoon 
.


----------



## screenman (15 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Can recommended Brasher's.



My Brasher boots are 25 years old and wearing very well, the new Brashers not so, in fact after a couple of years they were binned. Grisport are now my choice of very hardwearing boot/shoe.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon. *Got my bum into gear* and went for a 17 mile bimble. Nice in the sun but bloomin cold in the shade.
> View attachment 438853
> View attachment 438854
> View attachment 438855


Those on the bike not working!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Those on the bike not working!




They do work quite well.


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Those on the bike not working!



Ah mate, nothing worse than having to grip a chain between your buttocks to change gear.


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2018)

A real foggy morning out there, cannot even see the street lights at the end of our drive. I am certainly not venturing out until it has cleared a good bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2018)

Morning folks. . Dark here still. No idea what the weather is going to be like here today. A case of watch and see i think.


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2018)

Dog walked. Dull and grey here, but surprisingly warm. Went out wearing a t shirt, light fleece and scruffy joggers and got a good sweat going.


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2018)

Off to the seaside today.
Probably end up at Sidmouth.


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2018)

And what does Sid think of this?


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2018)

Good morning folks, dull and grey here, overslept this morning, wasn't up till quarter to eight, Friday again, they come round quick, shopping and chores day.


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2018)

A quarter to eight? That's half the day gone!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (16 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> And what does Sid think of this?


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> And what does Sid think of this?



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1irMMs-cBGA


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2018)

Slept in till 08.30 today. Myself and Mrs D think we have had some sort of virus for a while. Feel fine most of the time but every now & again go dizzy. Happened to me while on the golf course yesterday. I did think i would keel over but the feeling only lasted minutes.
But it earned me a lie in today


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Slept in till 08.30 today. Myself and Mrs D think we have had some sort of virus for a while. Feel fine most of the time but every now & again go dizzy. Happened to me while on the golf course yesterday. I did think i would keel over but the feeling only lasted minutes.
> But it earned me a lie in today


Hope it's nowt serious. You have been whacking those balls a bit of late though.


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2018)

Take it easy Dave. One thing I've learned (but don't always take heed of) as I age is that I should listen to my body more that I did as a sprog.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (16 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> You have been whacking those balls a bit of late though



Oo err missus


----------



## gavroche (16 Nov 2018)

Dog walked and definitively going for a ride at 1pm as weather spot on, blue sky, sunny and 14 degrees.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2018)

I see the big yin has an art exhibition.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Take it easy Dave. One thing I've learned (but don't always take heed of) as I age is that I should listen to my body more that I did as a sprog.


Have to agree. I have been fortunate in my 71 years as I have had very few 'serious' problems. Even after my op for the big C I was back playing golf within a short time. But although my mind feels young the body doesnt always agree.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Have to agree. I have been fortunate in my 71 years as I have had very few 'serious' problems. Even after my op for the big C I was back playing golf within a short time. But although my mind feels young the body doesnt always agree.


Just remember Wedlocks words


Spoiler: These ones




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-kALGhbTxdg


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (16 Nov 2018)

Good morning all

I have had a procrastinating moment this morning,looked at the weather and decided to do my bike ride tomorrow as it will be sunny and dry compared to gloomy and drizzly today.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I have had a procrastinating moment this morning,looked at the weather and decided to do my bike ride tomorrow as it will be sunny and dry compared to gloomy and drizzly today.


Similar thoughts here (apart from just not feeling up to it today).......colder tomorrow but will feel better in the sun.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (16 Nov 2018)

Hope you feel better soon dave


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Slept in till 08.30 today. Myself and Mrs D think we have had some sort of virus for a while. Feel fine most of the time but every now & again go dizzy. Happened to me while on the golf course yesterday. I did think i would keel over but the feeling only lasted minutes.
> But it earned me a lie in today




And from me as well. Take care


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2018)

Shopping in Sidmouth done.
Seaside promenade done.
Doggie walking done.
Fish and chip lunch done at the Six Bells, Payhembury, done.
Back to the van for an afternoon power nap now.


----------



## GM (16 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> A quarter to eight? That's half the day gone!




You're right! ... I'm gonna start getting up earlier, although I do get up at 7.30 make tea and back to bed until 9 o/c. Then time I have breakfast, take the dog out it's lunchtime, half the day gone and nothing done. So that's gonna be my new years resolution, no good rushing these things! 

@Dave7 take care of yourself,  BTW what's your handicap?


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> So that's gonna be my new years resolution, no good rushing these things!


Best of luck with that matey!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2018)

Good afternoon.

Well we should have been walking today but Mrs P coughed and spluttered all night with a horrid cold.

Nothing but bits and pieces of housework for me.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> You're right! ... I'm gonna start getting up earlier, although I do get up at 7.30 make tea and back to bed until 9 o/c. Then time I have breakfast, take the dog out it's lunchtime, half the day gone and nothing done. So that's gonna be my new years resolution, no good rushing these things!
> 
> @Dave7 take care of yourself,  BTW what's your handicap?


Can I tell you what it used to be .
It used to be 18.
Its now 27.
Our seniors section is well supported (60-70 play in Thursday comps) amazing how many of them used to play off eg 10,12,15 but now all in the 20s.
Age is a real barsteward.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2018)

I have been browsing. Just bought a new pair of winter gloves. Cofskey knitted gloves with silicon on the palm and fingers. £7.99 from Amazon.


----------



## GM (16 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Can I tell you what it used to be .
> It used to be 18.
> Its now 27.
> Our seniors section is well supported (60-70 play in Thursday comps) amazing how many of them used to play off eg 10,12,15 but now all in the 20s.
> Age is a real barsteward.



It certainly can be! Last time I played was about 10 years ago and used to try to brake the 100, never did but loved playing.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Can I tell you what it used to be .
> It used to be 18.
> Its now 27.
> Our seniors section is well supported (60-70 play in Thursday comps) amazing how many of them used to play off eg 10,12,15 but now all in the 20s.
> Age is a real barsteward.


Is there anything in the rules that says either, the ball must be hit forward on the first stroke, or it must be hit from the ground?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Is there anything in the rules that says either, the ball must be hit forward on the first stroke, or it must be hit from the ground?


No to both of those questions if its the 1st stroke.
Seriously though.....would you want your ball to go backwards on the first stroke?


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> No to both of those questions if its the 1st stroke.
> Seriously though.....would you want your ball to go backwards on the first stroke?


Seen it played about three feet vertically, on the first strike. Then 400+ yards on the drive/follow through.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2018)

Good morning. Didn't sleep last nightl i was too hot. . Misty here at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2018)

Good Day all. I've been awake too long  Looking good outside the window so I think we will have a nice day.

I've just decided to haul myself out of bed, get straight in to my gym kit and go spinning at 9.00. I did bugger all yesterday.

Mrs P still coughing and spluttering - I can hear her from the spare room where I've taken up residence until the infection passes.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day all. I've been awake too long  Looking good outside the window so I think we will have a nice day.
> 
> I've just decided to haul myself out of bed, get straight in to my gym kit and go spinning at 9.00. I did bugger all yesterday.
> 
> Mrs P still coughing and spluttering - I can hear her from the spare room where I've taken up residence until the infection passes.




Oh no. Hope Mrs P feels better soon.


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2018)

Dog walked. Still very grey, but strangely still and calm.


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2018)

Bright and sunny and we are off out for brekkie and a spot of retail.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked. Still very grey, but strangely still and calm.


Dogs get like that when they are old....


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2018)

Good morning, dull and grey here. I had a bit of a disturbed night last night, I seem to be on the end of the lurgy, some days my throats sore and tickly, some days I'm OK, some nights I sleep through without coughing and some nights I wake up in the night coughing. Its gone on far to long and its about time it cleared off and left me alone.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, dull and grey here. I had a bit of a disturbed night last night, I seem to be on the end of the lurgy, some days my throats sore and tickly, some days I'm OK, some nights I sleep through without coughing and some nights I wake up in the night coughing. Its gone on far to long and its about time it cleared off and left me alone.




It seems the older we get, the harder it is to fight these things off.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems the older we get, the harder it is to fight these things off.



This thing is both annoying and persistent, I rarely get coughs and colds, and normally clear them quite quickly, the way this one is hanging about is driving me up the wall


----------



## gavroche (17 Nov 2018)

Good morning all. Program for today: make a whelping box for my granddaughter's dog who is having puppies in two weeks time and a bit of shopping in Matalan.
It was good to go for a 20 miles ride yesterday in beautiful weather. 
My grandson also wants me to make a toy box for his daughter for Christmas but plenty of time for that yet.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2018)

Off for a walk up to Culmestock Beacon and Blackdown Common this morning followed by a light pub lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2018)

Not nice here, so housework beckons, then some reading i think and maybe even a film.


----------



## Oldfentiger (17 Nov 2018)

We’re in Oakmount Mill, Burnley. Mrs OFT upstairs browsing through dressmaking patterns, so I’m downstairs in the cafe drinking a coffee and typing this having resisted looking at the breakfast menu.
No idea what we’re doing next. She’s told me me but I’ve forgotten


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2018)

Culmstock Beacon - built in 1588 to warn of the Spanish Armada.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh no. Hope Mrs P feels better soon.


 
Thank you. She is better this morning, up and about. Still coughing well!

Off to visit our first born in his new Manchester house this afternoon


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2018)

Tis lunchtime.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 439120
> 
> Culmstock Beacon - built in 1588 to warn of the Spanish Armada.


I wonder if it would still work now with the EU fisherman


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I wonder if it would still work now with the EU fisherman


Seemed to be in perfect working order to me.


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 439120
> 
> Culmstock Beacon - built in 1588 to warn of the Spanish Armada.



That would be considered hi tech in Liverpool.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> That would be considered hi tech in Liverpool.


When it was built it had wheels. Now its on bricks.
Those Scouces get everywhere


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2018)

Mr WD has been cutting the grass in the top field.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> Good morning all.....and a welcome @Hill Wimp to the world of retirement. Life just gets better


Thank you chaps. 30 years in the Police has just gone in the blink of an eye but now I can finally have a life without being dragged back into work. 
Life is good


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thank you chaps. 30 years in the Police has just gone in the blink of an eye but now I can finally have a life without being dragged back into work.
> Life is good


Hello Hillers, haven't seen you in ages! Has the day finally dawned? From my limited experience, retirement works best sitting down. Pubs and bikes are good for this.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thank you chaps. 30 years in the Police has just gone in the blink of an eye but now I can finally have a life without being dragged back into work.
> Life is good



Welcome to the best of your life.........................


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2018)

So been to the big city to visit No.1 son and see his new house. Very nice house, decent area, work going well thanks, I've been given £xxxx increase, etc. etc.




Guess who paid for dinner?


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thank you chaps. 30 years in the Police has just gone in the blink of an eye but now I can finally have a life without being dragged back into work.
> Life is good


Welcome to the best club in town!


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So been to the big city to visit No.1 son and see his new house. Very nice house, decent area, work going well thanks, I've been given £xxxx increase, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yourself by any chance?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Yourself by any chance?



10/10 - Correct

 Beautiful, beautiful morning in wonderful Lancashire. Clear sky, not a breath of wind and 7C already.

I'm ride leader today and we have a route of 73 miles, 5000 feet and some of the finest countryside the Ribble Valley can offer. Hopefully we can get a shift on and beat the other rides to a rather fine cafe in Waddington.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2018)

Morning chaps. Misty here, and a bit cool i think. A quiet day for me i think.


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So been to the big city to visit No.1 son and see his new house. Very nice house, decent area, work going well thanks, I've been given £xxxx increase, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny that I used to pay when we went out with the parents out, now I pay when we go out with the kids, seems to have skipped me by.

Lovely clear morning here with just a very slight low mist across the fields, looks fantastic.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2018)

Eeeee by gum it's cold out there this morning lad!


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Eeeee by gum it's cold out there this morning lad!


'Appen!


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Eeeee by gum it's cold out there this morning lad!


Gets colder from here on.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2018)

Beautiful day here in East Devon.
Off out for a walk around Otterhead Lakes this morning, then a spot of Sunday lunch in Churchinford.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Gets colder from here on.



I hope so. Makes riding more comfortable for the manly men like wot I is.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I hope so. Makes riding more comfortable for the manly men like wot I is.




Wuss you mean.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Guess who paid for dinner?


A couple of months ago my daughter arranged a pub lunch with Mrs D ......then I was "invited" to join them.
Again.......guess who paid.
Glad to read that as I thought it was just me.


----------



## Paulus (18 Nov 2018)

Morning all, just a quick post to let you know that I am still alive and kicking in Western Australia. Today I am down on the south Western point in a town called Augusta. It is where the Indian ocean meets the Southern ocean. Tomorrow it is a drive back to Perth before heading up north on the 5th leg of the adventure. Life is sweet.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2018)

In Oz, eh? Now, remember the golden rule - if you want to get there, drive a Land Rover. If you want to get back as well, drive a Land Cruiser.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2018)

Think we may break camp and head on home on Tuesday as they've forecast snow in these 'ere parts from Tuesday afternoon. 
Very nice out there at the moment though.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> In Oz, eh? Now, remember the golden rule - if you want to get there, drive a Land Rover. If you want to get back as well, drive a Land Cruiser.


Rubbish, I've driven all round Aussie in a Landrover and towing a caravan, but it did have a 3lt Holden engine in it.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Rubbish, I've driven all round Aussie in a Landrover and towing a caravan, but it did have a 3lt Holden engine in it.


Why would you have a 3 Lt engine in a caravan


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2018)

I have been leaf clearing again. Never ending at the moment.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, just a quick post to let you know that I am still alive and kicking in Western Australia. Today I am down on the south Western point in a town called Augusta. It is where the Indian ocean meets the Southern ocean. Tomorrow it is a drive back to Perth before heading up north on the 5th leg of the adventure. Life is sweet.


There's a small Irish Pub, "Tailor Quigley's", nip in and say hello. And don't be frightened by the landlady, she's not as bad as acts.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Why would you have a 3 Lt engine in a caravan


Generator?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2018)

Not a breath of wind? Not a breath of wind? Did I say that? Really?

First 25 miles in to a 20mph wind. That wasn't in the forecast. 68 miles, 5500 feet in glorious sunshine with excellent company. Once we turned westward the wind dropped or was on our backs - just as well as people were VERY tired.

Film club tonight. Five households in our village take it in turn to host a film each month. What we watch will be surprise until it starts. We have watched a huge range of films over the last 4-5 years.


----------



## derrick (18 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been leaf clearing again. Never ending at the moment.


I have the same problem. Nice having a lot of trees around us, but a bit of a pain this time of year.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2018)

Well my first retirement weekend has been spent in Sandringham in the Motorhome supporting @hopless500 at a 3 day craft fair. She did brilliantly and we had fun. @Fab Foodie was chef for the weekend so kept us fed and watered whilst Basil the Whippet provided the entertainment. 
Now it's Monday tomorrow and guess what, NO WORK  and for once my mind is not going round with all the things I have to do.

I could get used to this.


----------



## robjh (18 Nov 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well my first retirement weekend has been spent in Sandringham in the Motorhome supporting @hopless500 at a 3 day craft fair. She did brilliantly and we had fun. @Fab Foodie was chef for the weekend so kept us fed and watered whilst Basil the Whippet provided the entertainment.
> Now it's Monday tomorrow and guess what, NO WORK  and for once my mind is not going round with all the things I have to do.
> 
> I could get used to this.


Oi, you're a bit young for this club!

Congratulations on joining the world of the work-free


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> ...but it did have a 3lt Holden engine in it.



That's how you managed it.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2018)

robjh said:


> Oi, you're a bit young for this club!



I'm not yet 50.


----------



## robjh (18 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm not yet 50.


Whippersnapper!
I'm 56, and think I can safely say I've moved from not-looking-very-hard-for-work to at least semi-retired now.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm not yet 50.





robjh said:


> Whippersnapper!
> I'm 56, and think I can safely say I've moved from not-looking-very-hard-for-work to at least semi-retired now.



Youngsters the pair of you!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Youngsters the pair of you!



Kids of today..........


----------



## GM (19 Nov 2018)

Busy day today (sunday) out at 8 o/c for the Sunday Food Ride 54 miles, out in the evening to see The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain. Back home enjoying a couple of slabs of toast and a mug of  ....I shall sleep well tonight!


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> Busy day today (sunday) out at 8 o/c for the Sunday Food Ride 54 miles, out in the evening to see The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain. Back home enjoying a couple of slabs of toast and a mug of  ....I shall sleep well tonight!


Technically it's morning you know.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> Busy day today (sunday) out at 8 o/c for the Sunday Food Ride 54 miles, out in the evening to see The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain. Back home enjoying a couple of slabs of toast and a mug of  ....I shall sleep well tonight!


I haven't seen them for a few years but the Ukulele Orchestra are quite brilliant.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2018)

Hello world. Feeling quite bouncy this morning and trying to decide if I should join the Gentle(mens) Monday Meander ride. Looks like the usual crowd of pensioners will be out. I'll wait till the dark has gone away and can see the weather.

Last night's film was Oh What a Lovely War. I understand why it was chosen and one has to watch it with the thought it was made in 1969. Saying that I didn't really enjoy it and there was little discussion afterwards which suggests others felt the same. For a film to be 2.5 hours long it really needs to grab the audience.

You can see where Python picked up a few ideas.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2018)

Dog walked, dull and cool but not quite as cold as yesterday. I'm a bit popped today - after three days of 40+ mike rides I'm feeling it today, so a day of rest and contemplation for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2018)

Morning folks. Dull, and cold and windy here today. A day of not doing much i think accept maybe sweeping up some more leaves.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2018)

Looks decent out there. Time to get kitted up and get the bike out.....................again!


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2018)

Off for a walk around Blackberry Castle, just north of Sidmouth, this morning - then on for a spot of lunch. Been Googling the pubs in the area that do pensioner specials. Think we've found a a good 'un.


----------



## GM (19 Nov 2018)

Good morning all. A late start for me, just having brunch and then if it stays dry I'll mow the lawns for the last time this year hopefully.


----------



## derrick (19 Nov 2018)

On the train. Got to pick up the car as i left it at the pub Saturday night. Then of to Aldi for a bit of sshopping. Get home and chill. Its been a real busy weekend.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2018)

My cafe stop this morning


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked, dull and cool but not quite as cold as yesterday. I'm a bit popped today - *after three days of 40+ mike rides *I'm feeling it today, so a day of rest and contemplation for me.


No wonder you're feeling it!!


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> No wonder you're feeling it!!



But Mike is feeling it worse!


----------



## Oldfentiger (19 Nov 2018)

Sat in the Stamford Post awaiting my lunch.
Rock ‘n Roll me


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2018)

Pizza or baked potatoes. The choice is mind boggling.


----------



## jongooligan (19 Nov 2018)

Washing hung up to dry, dog walked, bike fettling done, 30 mile ride in a cold, blustery wind. Off up to Waldridge Fell to clear some birch now. Full of busy today.


----------



## Oldfentiger (19 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Pizza or baked potatoes. The choice is mind boggling.


Ham, egg n chips


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2018)

Oldfentiger said:


> Ham, egg n chips




Stop throwing a spanner in the works. That sounds yummmy.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop throwing a spanner in the works. That sounds yummmy.



It does doesn't it. I've just got back, 50 miles in blustery conditions and intermitent showers. Not a nice ride, I got out a far as Ansley then decided to abandon my original planned ride and do something shorter.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> It does doesn't it. I've just got back, 50 miles in blustery conditions and intermitent showers. Not a nice ride, I got out a far as Ansley then decided to abandon my original planned ride and do something shorter.




Well done for getting out. Horrible here. Cold, windy and now we have rain.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done for getting out. Horrible here. Cold, windy and now we have rain.



Yes I've had all that this morning, I'm looking forward to my shower, just giving the heating time to warm the place up.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> It does doesn't it. I've just got back, 50 miles in blustery conditions and intermitent showers. Not a nice ride, I got out a far as Ansley then decided to abandon my original planned ride and do something shorter.


I take my hat off to you and other CCrs who brave this weather (well I would if I was wearing one).
I seriously dislike winter cycling so will be dusting off the exercise bike this week.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Pizza or baked potatoes. The choice is mind boggling.


I put a loaf on to bake earlier. Its ready now.......can you smell it from there ?
So thick slices with butter and cheese for me.
Mrs D is eating out with daughter and daughter in law so I might sneak a can of ale in somewhere.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I put a loaf on to bake earlier. Its ready now.......can you smell it from there ?
> So thick slices with butter and cheese for me.
> Mrs D is eating out with daughter and daughter in law so I might sneak a can of ale in somewhere.




Do shut up. I love the smell of fresh baked bread. Me. Want.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Pizza or baked potatoes. The choice is mind boggling.






Proof if it were needed


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I take my hat off to you and other CCrs who brave this weather (well I would if I was wearing one).
> I seriously dislike winter cycling so will be dusting off the exercise bike this week.



I shall be digging out the turbo at the end of the month and doing a few turbo sessions over the winter.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 439604
> 
> Proof if it were needed




I don't think i like you.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 439604
> 
> Proof if it were needed



Nice buns.


----------



## GM (19 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 439604
> 
> Proof if it were needed


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2018)

A nice ride with the meandering pensioners this morning until 4 miles from home by when I was solo as the ride was finished. The wind got up, clouded over, started to rain and the temperature dropped like a stone. Frozen when I got home.

On the plus side today's cafe makes their own spicy baked beans on toast. Scrumptious!!!


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Nice buns.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Do shut up. I love the smell of fresh baked bread. Me. Want.


Get yourself a breadmaker, it's so easy


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Get yourself a breadmaker, it's so easy




I have one. Mr WD doesn't like it though. The bread, not the bread maker.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2018)

robjh said:


> Whippersnapper!
> I'm 56, and think I can safely say I've moved from not-looking-very-hard-for-work to at least semi-retired now.


I'm 50 and loving the life so far. Still think I'm on holiday but I expect it will all sink in after Xmas.
It was good listening to all the train chaos in London on the radio and knowing I would never have to commute up there again.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm 50 and loving the life so far. Still think I'm on holiday but I expect it will all sink in after Xmas.
> It was good listening to all the train chaos in London on the radio and knowing I would never have to commute up there again.


I used to live in my car......up and down to London and every other city I can think of. 
I know I am sad but I love listening to the radio travel flashes and thinking how nice it is NOT to be there.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2018)

I am worried

I've just been in the lounge. Mrs P is watching two women who seem to be dressed as elves squirting a hose pipe at a tree. They're in a jungle as well.

Someone thinks this is entertainment and worse my wife is watching it.

I have made tea and taken a book to bed.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I know I am sad but I love listening to the radio travel flashes and thinking how nice it is NOT to be there.



Every time I hear traffic reports for the M6 junctions 19-21A I treat myself to a small smile.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I am worried
> 
> I've just been in the lounge. Mrs P is watching two women who seem to be dressed as elves squirting a hose pipe at a tree. They're in a jungle as well.
> 
> ...


I am with you Bro....... I absolutely refuse to watch it.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I am with you Bro....... I absolutely refuse to watch it.


Who's at who's?


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2018)

I drove for half an hour through Devon lanes this morning and saw two cars and a tractor, whilst listening to the travel chaos caused by some train problems in the South East. It's a different world.


----------



## GM (19 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I am with you Bro....... I absolutely refuse to watch it.




I started to watch it this evening, then SWMBO said switch it over. I only wanted to see what they were going to do with 'arry Redknap, he used to be in the year above be at school. We've got something in common, we seem to have the same physique.... around the middle


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2018)

Morning folks. Dark here. No idea what the weather is like outside, but it is supposed to be going colder here.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2018)

Dog walked. Bus driver sat at a bus stop, engine running, updating his Twitbook status on his mobile, duly grasses to his employer.


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2018)

Hitching up in a couple of hours time and towing back home to the coast. Had an enjoyable week here, so we figured it's about time we went back to the reality of the pensioners daily grind before we got too used to a lazy lifestyle. Got to wait another 3 weeks before we have another break. Workies just don't understand how tough it can be tough sometimes.


----------



## jongooligan (20 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> I shall be digging out the turbo at the end of the month and doing a few turbo sessions over the winter.



Blustery E wind here with heavy showers. Already been soaked while walking the dog so heading for a TT session in the garage now rather than going out on the bike to get wet again.

Later Mr. & Mrs jg will be convening their luncheon club (membs 2) at the Black Horse.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2018)

Just ordered a new road helmet. I'm not a huge lid fan and don't wear them all the time, but like to have one on hand so I have the choice. I recently switched to Uvex lids for MTBing as I can buy them cheap through MIAS - I was pleased with the comfort and general helmetyness, so thought I'd give their road lid a try.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Just ordered a new road helmet. I'm not a huge lid fan and don't wear them all the time, but like to have one on hand so I have the choice. I recently switched to Uvex lids for MTBing as I can buy them cheap through MIAS - I was pleased with the comfort and general helmetyness, so thought I'd give their road lid a try.




I don't like helmets either. I do have one well 2 in fact, but i only wear it if i have to. I tend to use it on busy roads, but on country lanes i take it off.


----------



## derrick (20 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't like helmets either. I do have one well 2 in fact, but i only wear it if i have to. I tend to use it on busy roads, but on country lanes i take it off.


Whats the difference between busy roads and country lanes. Have seen more people come of on the lanes,


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2018)

derrick said:


> Whats the difference between busy roads and country lanes. Have seen more people come of on the lanes,



The lanes around here are empty. I just take any opportunity to dump it, and quiet lanes are where i do it. Might be rubbish, but i don't really care.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2018)

I'm not sure that in the grand scheme there's any real difference between road and MTB lids beyond the styling, but I guess it doesn't harm to have one of each. I tend to get through the MTB lids a bit quicker as they quickly get scuffed up on low branches or when teaching the defensive tactics part part of the training. The Uvex lids are good for defensive tactics purposes as they can be undone with one finger, being gloved up makes no difference (I'm not a Uvex lid salesman BTW)

A helmet did save my life once. When i had a job I stood up too quickly and smashed my head against the metal beam of cycle shed roof. Left a nice dent in the lid, and saved my life/saved me from being a drooling vegetable/made no difference at all (delete as per personal preference) and gave me something to complain about.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm not sure that in the grand scheme there's any real difference between road and MTB lids beyond the styling, but I guess it doesn't harm to have one of each. I tend to get through the MTB lids a bit quicker as they quickly get scuffed up on low branches or when teaching the defensive tactics part part of the training. The Uvex lids are good for defensive tactics purposes as they can be undone with one finger, being gloved up makes no difference (I'm not a Uvex lid salesman BTW)
> 
> A helmet did save my life once. When i had a job I stood up too quickly and smashed my head against the metal beam of cycle shed roof. Left a nice dent in the lid, and saved my life/saved me from being a drooling vegetable/made no difference at all (delete as per personal preference) and gave me something to complain about.


My motorbike lid saved my life many years ago. Me and the bike disagreed with a car. The car won and I "flew" over it with my head hitting the corner of the kerb. Left a nice groove in the helmet.
All my fault I should add.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2018)

A good yoga class this morning, teacher made a good attempt at getting us to tie ourselves in knots and I ended up stretching muscles I didn't know I had.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't like helmets either. I do have one well 2 in fact, but i only wear it if i have to. I tend to use it on busy roads, but on country lanes i take it off.



I've never worn a helmet and don't own one.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> I've never worn a helmet and don't own one.




Mr WD is always complaining and telling me to wear it. I suspect he is concerned about how much he would have to spend on a funeral for me.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is always complaining and telling me to wear it. I suspect he is concerned about how much he would have to spend on a funeral for me.


I always wear one and my funeral is all ready paid for


----------



## derrick (20 Nov 2018)

I always wear one, not worried about a funeral, we are going to leave our bodies to medical research. They dispose of our bodies when they are done with them.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2018)

derrick said:


> I always wear one, not worried about a funeral, we are going to leave our bodies to medical research. They dispose of our bodies when they are done with them.




Someone i knew decided to leave her body to medical research. When she died, they declined to have her body as they had too many and had no need of it.


----------



## derrick (20 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Someone i knew decided to leave her body to medical research. When she died, they declined to have her body as they had too many and had no need of it.


You have not seen my body,  I also must not die on Bank holidays or Christmas.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2018)

derrick said:


> You have not seen my body,  I also must not die on Bank holidays or Christmas.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2018)

Phew. Three bedrooms, two bathrooms, dining room, lounge, kitchen - CLEAN!!!!

Quick brew and then off for a haircut followed by spinning. I'm rather hoping Mrs P will be making tea - and not messing up my clean kitchen.

Helmets? Always wear one. I once came off at 25+ wearing a brand new £90 helmet, hit my head. The inside of the helmet cracked in four different places. I went and bought exactly the same model the next day. At best I think I'd be dead.

I ached everywhere after that.Mrs P is unaware - she'd worry every time I went out.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2018)

Retired on Thursday and have only just sat down. I have been so damn busy. Obviously got to learn to pace myself. 

I've also come down with a shabby cold and cough so I'm hoping I've got this ill malarkey out the way before Xmas.

@Fab Foodie should be landing in Rome anytime now so I'm in charge of our nearly 5mth old whippet. Whippets hate rain and cold. It's raining and it's cold here so young Basil has decided the kitchen floor is the place to pee


----------



## beepbeep (20 Nov 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Retired on Thursday and have only just sat down. I have been so damn busy. Obviously got to learn to pace myself.
> 
> I've also come down with a shabby cold and cough so I'm hoping I've got this ill malarkey out the way before Xmas.
> 
> @Fab Foodie should be landing in Rome anytime now so I'm in charge of our nearly 5mth old whippet. Whippets hate rain and cold. It's raining and it's cold here so young Basil has decided the kitchen floor is the place to pee


happy retirement !!!! sooooooo jealous !!!! I have to wait until next April/may


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2018)

No, no, No! I'd only meant to order a new lid, not to start a helmet mass debate! May I please be forgiven, and perhaps thrashed across the thighs by Carol Vorderman as penance.


----------



## GM (20 Nov 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> so I'm in charge of our nearly 5mth old whippet. Whippets hate rain and cold. It's raining and it's cold here so young Basil has decided the kitchen floor is the place to pee





Hills, this is what Basil wants! 







Hope your cold gets better!


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> A good yoga class this morning, *teacher made a good attempt at getting us to tie ourselves in knots * and I ended up stretching muscles I didn't know I had.


Meet your new teacher!




Zlata


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Meet your new teacher!
> View attachment 439745


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2018)

I would like to meet her!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2018)

The barber I use is called Turkish Hairlines. They are genuine Turks and have a lot of Turkish customers, which frankly in a small Lancashire town is a bit weird. Anyway.

I'm sat waiting for my turn. I can see one customer sat in a chair reflected in the mirror and he appears to have a cotton bud sticking out of one nostril. The barber moves the chair a bit and said customer now clearly has a cotton bud sticking out of each nostril. Fascinating or what? Rowan Atkinson anyone? He also has some sort of black clamp across the lower part of his nose. 

A few minutes later the barber removes the clamp, pulls the cotton buds out with a very sharp tug. Said cotton buds have large lumps of green wax on them. This guy was having his nose hair waxed........aaaaaggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! The barber showed the results to the customer.........


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2018)

It's been raining and looks cold and grey. I'm rather hoping someone will call off today's planned ride but if not......


----------



## jongooligan (21 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Meet your new teacher!
> View attachment 439745
> 
> Zlata



That´s got to be two people and some clever camera work surely?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2018)

Morming folks. Misty but calm here today. Supposed to be going colder though.





PaulSB said:


> The barber I use is called Turkish Hairlines. They are genuine Turks and have a lot of Turkish customers, which frankly in a small Lancashire town is a bit weird. Anyway.
> 
> I'm sat waiting for my turn. I can see one customer sat in a chair reflected in the mirror and he appears to have a cotton bud sticking out of one nostril. The barber moves the chair a bit and said customer now clearly has a cotton bud sticking out of each nostril. Fascinating or what? Rowan Atkinson anyone? He also has some sort of black clamp across the lower part of his nose.
> 
> A few minutes later the barber removes the clamp, pulls the cotton buds out with a very sharp tug. Said cotton buds have large lumps of green wax on them. This guy was having his nose hair waxed........aaaaaggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! The barber showed the results to the customer.........


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> It's been raining and looks cold and grey. I'm rather hoping someone will call off today's planned ride but if not......



Sounds like an application of rule 9 is needed 

http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2018)

Muttley walked. A touch mlder than yesterday, but still far from warm.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2018)

Up early(ish) today........its as dark as the inside of a pair of Drago's Y fronts .
No golf today as Mr Fixit is coming. He is replacing the rooflight (as the old polycarbon is very discoloured) and replacing 2 floodlights.
Mrs D is, as usual for Wednesday, out with her 93 year old aunty & cousin. They do all their shopping then have a meal out.
So a chill day for me.


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2018)

Quick tidy up. All my cycling shoes and Camelbaks of various sorts put away.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Nov 2018)

I've just got up,  breakfast followed by shopping, but I ain't in no hurry


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2018)

Shopping? Can't you fake a stroke or something to get out of It?


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2018)

I'm takling the basket of ironing that I've been watching grow over the last week, out to lunch later then down the club for the afternoon.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Shopping? Can't you fake a stroke or something to get out of It?


I live on my own  it's shopping or starve


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up,  breakfast followed by shopping, but I ain't in no hurry


Just about sums up my day today.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2018)

We've had a change of plan, we got down Jubilee Crescent and found, to our suprise, the cafe was closed.  We're now in the cafe in Crampers Field.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> That´s got to be two people and some clever camera work surely?


Nope, which is why i put the name in.
Real name Julia Gunthel..


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Sounds like an application of rule 9 is needed
> 
> http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/



I am a badass. Zero degrees until the temperature rose to +1...........home now and the sun is shining.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Quick tidy up. All my cycling shoes and Camelbaks of various sorts put away.
> View attachment 439794



I can never invite you to my house...........


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I live on my own  it's shopping or starve



Yep, that can be a problem


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2018)

Tiger bread roll consumed, just nipping up the pub for a swift Guinness.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I am a badass. Zero degrees until the temperature rose to +1...........home now and the sun is shining.



Well done!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2018)

Bed & duvet etc changed......all by myself so what a good boy I am .

Mr fixit has given up on fixing the drainage problem (2nd person to give up). Next step looks like having to remove a false wall to get at the joint in the soil pipe where the toilet joins it. Mrs D will be very upset as its all just been decorated


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2018)

Turkey and stuffing sandiwches for us today, 4 deg and looking more and more like it is going to rain. Getting quite dark here as well.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2018)

Hmmmm........woodburner is burning but I have to go out. Bike to LBS as levers incredibly stiff then on to collect the Awards Night trophies from the engraver. 

As I organised the engraving I know I haven't won anything. 

If someone said it was snowing I wouldn't be surprised. Shivers as goes out door.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2018)

Bugger. My kindle paperwhite isn't holding a charge like it should. Crap.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2018)

Another profitable afternoon at the club, another bingo win. Now having a coffee in the hairdressers whilst my Good Lady has her hair done.


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Another profitable afternoon at the club, another bingo win.


If you carry on at that rate, you'll be able to retire soon!


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> If you carry on at that rate, you'll be able to retire soon!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Another profitable afternoon at the club, another bingo win. Now having a coffee in the hairdressers whilst my Good Lady has her hair done.


Slightly off topic but Mrs Ds cousin has a son that buys her a scratch card every week. This week she won £110.00. Nice one.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Now having a coffee in the hairdressers whilst my Good Lady has her hair done.



Above and beyond........definetley


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2018)

I have:
Woodburner
Comfy chair
Tea
Kindle
Choccy biscuits

I am NOT available under any reasonable circumstances till 6.00pm


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2018)

beepbeep said:


> happy retirement !!!! sooooooo jealous !!!! I have to wait until next April/may


Seriously that will fly past.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2018)

Up at 8 as we have builders or should I say had builders. @Fab Foodie failed to tell me they finished yesterday so I could have died quite happily for a while longer in bed 

I have now developed a cough alongside the runny nose. Typical the pressure releases from work or whatever and you end up sick.

Anyway, nice sunny and dry day so the hound and I romped the fields and he showcased his expertise in being the fastest mutt in company. 

Back for lunch then some admin, an Emmerdale catch up, some housework and now we are both lying on the sofa.

Love this busy day lark.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Above and beyond........definetley



We lived across the road from the hairdresser's for about ten years, so Marianne and Veronica who run it are friends of ours. These days we live in Holbrook's the other side of the city so I'm chauffeur when my Good Lady has her hair done, I drink coffee, talk to people and wander round cycle chat and facebook whilst she's getting it done.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I have:
> Woodburner
> Comfy chair
> Tea
> ...




I have the above accept I have coffee and no biscuits. I think my kindle is on the blink though


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2018)

Any normal mortal would be hungover, but us residents of Valhalla can take our Guinness. Just as well after my lunchtime tipple.


----------



## jongooligan (21 Nov 2018)

Went out for a ride to the seaside this afternoon. It was a bit chilly to start with and around five miles in I had to have a word with myself about wanting to go home. Glad I stuck it out cos by the time I got to Seaham the sun was out and the sea was huge, rough and noisy. A fantastic sight.
On the way back the sun dropped behind a cloud bank and the temperature went from chilly to frigid in an instant but I was still surprised to be overtaken by a gritter which rattled salt all over me and the bike. It's amazing how much of it ended up in my mouth. Got pretty dark too.
Contesting the best spot in front of the fire with the dog now while Mrs.jg rattles some pots and pans.


----------



## screenman (21 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Bugger. My kindle paperwhite isn't holding a charge like it should. Crap.



Often the charging port, a guy on eBay done ours for about £12.


----------



## Slow But Determined (21 Nov 2018)

Today after nine months of retirement I learnt the art of relaxation. Previously I have been looking at things that needed sorting and doing just that.

Today I looked at a couple of potential things to sort, ignored them and just did nothing!

Now because I have done nothing all day I won't sleep, so have had to take myself down the local for a number of pints of "sleeping pills"


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Today after nine months of retirement I learnt the art of relaxation. Previously I have been looking at things that needed sorting and doing just that.
> 
> Today I looked at a couple of potential things to sort, ignored them and just did nothing!
> 
> Now because I have done nothing all day I won't sleep, so have had to take myself down the local for a number of pints of "sleeping pills"


You do mean pints?


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2018)

Dare I drink Guinness for breakfast, or is that simply a step even further into blissful alcoholism?


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Dare I drink Guinness for breakfast, or is that simply a step even further into blissful alcoholism?


If it's just the one, I'd say no.


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Dare I drink Guinness for breakfast, or is that simply a step even further into blissful alcoholism?


Beer is not just a breakfast drink.


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2018)

Good call. I only have one breakfast a day, so should be fine with a couplathree glasses of the Irish Coca Cola.


----------



## The Jogger (21 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Dare I drink Guinness for breakfast, or is that simply a step even further into blissful alcoholism?


Yes to both,


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Beer is not just a breakfast drink.


Guinness isn't beer!


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2018)

Ozzy Osbourne once described Guinness as a "three course meal in a glass" due to Its wholesome nutritiousness, and who knows more about nutrition than him?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2018)

Stick head out of back door
Damp and cold
Make coffee
Return to bed
Switch on Kindle
Hunker down


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Today after nine months of retirement I learnt the art of relaxation. Previously I have been looking at things that needed sorting and doing just that.
> 
> Today I looked at a couple of potential things to sort, ignored them and just did nothing!
> 
> Now because I have done nothing all day I won't sleep, so have had to take myself down the local for a number of pints of "sleeping pills"




Excellent. Well done. Looks like you are getting into the swing of things.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2018)

I am up. Fire started. Coffee to hand and about to turn on my kindle. Good morning.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Dare I drink Guinness for breakfast, or is that simply a step even further into blissful alcoholism?


Only if followed by an Oirish whiskey


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2018)

Up at 07.00.
Its black out there......very black.
Got to be out for 09.00......the golf course is calling me. First time I have worn big sweater and wooley hat with mittens.


----------



## Slow But Determined (22 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> You do mean pints?



Yes, and jolly good they were!!

Although even after copious amounts of beer I still can't sleep past 7 a.m.!!


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2018)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry.


----------



## GM (22 Nov 2018)

Good morning all. Frosty here as well, glad I'm still tucked up in bed. Sorry but I can't stop raving about the amazing gig we went to last night, Larkin Poe absolutely brilliant, can't wait until they are back again next March.


----------



## The Jogger (22 Nov 2018)

Morning from a cool Chichester, I think it's going to be, heating up, Homes Under the Hammer, then a bit later the gym.


----------



## screenman (22 Nov 2018)

Grey and misty, off shooting shortly.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2018)

Bugger. Kindle battery drained.

Daylight arrived. Weather update. It was not cold and damp. VERY heavy frost, -4 now so we probably had -6. Bright, beautiful, still - if I had a dog it would be a great day for a looooong walk.

Woodburner burning. Porridge simmering. Then I have 14 cycling trophies to polish and appropriate medals to match up......

.........the life of the cycling club sectretary is an always exciting one.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2018)

I've got my cycling gear on, my bkes parked in the kitchen behind me ready to go, I'll be off for a ride shortly.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2018)

Blimey, it's like a scene from Frozen out there.


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2018)

Doggie walking first thing (10am), then a long walk around to the village and back for a bit of shopping.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> I've got my cycling gear on, my bkes parked in the kitchen behind me ready to go, I'll be off for a ride shortly.



WOW! Chapeau before you begin. It will be cold, steer clear of ice.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Nov 2018)




----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Stick head out of back door
> Damp and cold
> Make coffee
> Return to bed
> ...


Prior to (1)
Open back door.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2018)

I'm sat in Hatton locks cafe with a coffee and a bacon sandwich.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in Hatton locks cafe with coffee and a bacon sandwich.


Odd nicknames, Coffee & Bacon Sandwich.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Prior to (1)
> Open back door.



That could explain a lot.........

.......... meanwhile later this afternoon we are off to the big city again. This time to see Matthew Bourne's Swan Lake at The Lowry.


----------



## Slow But Determined (22 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> I've got my cycling gear on, my bkes parked in the kitchen behind me ready to go, I'll be off for a ride shortly.



Hope you enjoyed your ride today Dave. I went out about 10 a.m. the fingers and toes were a bit cold to start but other than that a lovely 35 mile ride. The best part was the lack of any real wind which helps give an even paced ride. Thoroughly enjoyable today.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Hope you enjoyed your ride today Dave. I went out about 10 a.m. the fingers and toes were a bit cold to start but other than that a lovely 35 mile ride. The best part was the lack of any real wind which helps give an even paced ride. Thoroughly enjoyable today.



I've just got back, done 53 miles, I'm now sat here getting reaquainted with my toes whilst getting stuck into a hot cuppa.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2018)

My plan tomorrow.
1. Sleep like a teenager
2. Walk hound after midday
3. Read paper
4. Have an afternoon nap

Let's see what gets achieved.


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> My plan tomorrow.
> 1. Sleep like a teenager
> 2. Walk hound after midday
> 3. Read paper
> ...


You forgot - 
3a. Go to the pub.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> You forgot -
> 3a. Go to the pub.



I can't start that, it may never end.


----------



## GM (22 Nov 2018)

It just gets better, I got my winter fuel allowance today.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> It just gets better, I got my winter fuel allowance today.



I got mine a few days ago.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2018)

Good morning - it looks like a bad ass day. Extra porridge and extra layers!!!!

Where's my bike???


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2018)

Good morning folks. Dark, hazy here. Fire started. I doubt i will do much else for the rest of the day.  . My new kindle paper white is arriving today. My old one went kaput.

Mr WD hasn't had his winter fuel payment yet, so we have that to look forward to.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

Cataract weather today, misty and hazy. I got nothing planned beyond 45 minutes of clanging and banging in the home gym. Arm and shoulder day today.


----------



## GM (23 Nov 2018)

Morning all. I've been binge watching 'The little drummer girl'. Up to episode 4 now, it's getting really exciting now.
Out on the bike after breakfast to pick up my drugs (statins)


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2018)

Good morning folks, battling the rush hour traffic in a bit, my Good Lady has an early hospital appointment for a check up, we need to arrive at the hospital at least half an hour early to get in and find a parking spot, its not uncommon to have to do laps of the car park waiting for someone to leave.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2018)

There was an excellent foreign series on More4 called Code 37: Sex.Crimes. an excellent crime series. The first series ended last night. Well worth watching. I hope they do another series. 

Not sure if it is Dutch, Nerherlands it was based in.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2018)

It's a bit warmer here today , maybe that's why I haven't had my winter fuel payment


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2018)

Morning all. Bit warmer today. Blinkin blumin flipin ecky thump it were cold on that golf course yesterday.
Nothing planned today apart from lunch out. Big decision as we have 2for1 vouchers at 2 pubs and today is the only day we can use them


----------



## Slow But Determined (23 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. I've been binge watching 'The little drummer girl'. Up to episode 4 now, it's getting really exciting now.
> Out on the bike after breakfast to pick up my drugs (statins)



We are up to episode four as well but finding it quite hard going. Period cars are good to look at though especially the Alfa Guilia that was in the last episode.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

All hail the might that is arm day!







I am Ozymandias, King of Kings! Gaze upon my works ye mighty and despair!

Ps, I badly need a haircut, but the pub is on the way to the barbers and I keep getting side tracked...


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> All hail the might that is arm day!
> 
> View attachment 440025
> 
> ...




Can anyone else smell that..........ahhhhh.the smell of BS.


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2018)

Off out doggie walking in a bit, then another long walk around to the village for lunch.
Haven't used the car for 3 days this week. See, @Drago , I'm doing my bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Off out doggie walking in a bit, then another long walk around to the village for lunch.
> Haven't used the car for 3 days this week. See, @Drago , I'm doing my bit.




4 days for me. I am a saint.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

Time to bust out the T shirt.






One size too small, natch


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2018)

I've only used the car 3 times this month


----------



## jongooligan (23 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> View attachment 440025
> 
> Ps, I badly need a haircut, but the pub is on the way to the barbers and I keep getting side tracked...



Looks like an easy DIY job tbh. Save yersen some brass and buy some clippers.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Nov 2018)

I saw an advertisement the other day for a series called fortitude on sky.
Watched the first episode of series one and now i'm hooked.Already seen series one and now just started on series two.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I saw an advertisement the other day for a series called fortitude on sky.
> Watched the first episode of series one and now i'm hooked.Already seen series one and now just started on series two.




It was a bit confusing i thought, but the 3rd series starts in December.


----------



## jongooligan (23 Nov 2018)

Went into the office yesterday on the motorbike. A bit chilly on the way in with the ice warning light on all the way but I was toasty in a Keis heated jacket and I enjoy cutting through the traffic. I can get to w*rk 10 minutes quicker on the bike than in the car. But it's a zero sum game as it takes me 10 minutes longer to get ready 

Anyroad, on the way home it was peeing it down, there was a fire next to the western by-pass and an accident near the Angel of the North so traffic was at a standstill. Although I was able to filter through the jams it wasn't a pleasant experience and I just had to keep repeating the mantra, 'only 29 days to go'. I'll only ever have to do that again a maximum of 29 times before full retirement. In fact, what with w*rking from home, flexi time and holidays I may never have to commute on the bike in the rain ever again.


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> All hail the might that is arm day!
> 
> View attachment 440025
> 
> ...


More like Ozzy Osbourne........


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

What bike you got @jongooligan ? I got a 1991 Yamaha FZR600 3HE7, one of only 20 made with John Kocinski custom paint, now the only runner surviving in the UK, rebuilt as a 660 with Thundercat parts and Busa rear shock and linkages. Also got a 1991 full horse Mad Max which I'm going to start restoring in the spring - that sucker is insane, just grabs the horizon, scrunches it up and throws it back over your shoulder, but it's a heavy old beast to manhandled and guzzles more juice than many cars.

I keep looking at Hayabusas. A 5 year old Veyron buster for 5 or 6 gees, but I'm worried that absolute power corrupts...


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It was a bit confusing i thought, but the 3rd series starts in December.



Yeah i agree WD,things didn't start to unravel until the end of the series before that it was a bit like twin peaks.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> All hail the might that is arm day!
> 
> View attachment 440025
> 
> ...


Bazooka training.
Just a bit to your right.


----------



## jongooligan (23 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> What bike you got @jongooligan ? I got a 1991 Yamaha FZR600 3HE7, one of only 20 made with John Kocinski custom paint, now the only runner surviving in the UK, rebuilt as a 660 with Thundercat parts and Busa rear shock and linkages. Also got a 1991 full horse Mad Max which I'm going to start restoring in the spring - that sucker is insane, just grabs the horizon, scrunches it up and throws it back over your shoulder, but it's a heavy old beast to manhandled and guzzles more juice than many cars.
> 
> I keep looking at Hayabusas. A 5 year old Veyron buster for 5 or 6 gees, but I'm worried that absolute power corrupts...



Just got an old gits bike now @Drago. Suzuki 650 Vstrom. No performance mods but I've lowered the pegs an inch for comfort and I've only scraped them once. It's just a good, cheap, middleweight all rounder. I've used it on a couple of IAM track days and not been embarrassed by it.

Pal has an Aprillia Tuono which would suit you. Scared the crap out of me - couldn't keep the front wheel on the deck.


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2018)

Motorbikes?
I always say to anyone who asks - 'Bloody dangerous things, you wouldn't catch me on one of those things!'
I'm right..................very few could.* 

*And I've got the trophies to prove it.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Big decision as we have 2for1 vouchers at 2 pubs and today is the only day we can use them



You do eat lunch AND dinner? Problem solved.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> We are up to episode four as well but finding it quite hard going. Period cars are good to look at though especially the Alfa Guilia that was in the last episode.



Yep. I gave up 15 minutes in to episode 4. Hard going and slow. Mrs P is hanging in there.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2018)

So I was all set for a bad ass morning. 60 miles flat with good friends at speed, I'm usually on the rivet with this one.

On way to meet point which is 6 miles and I'm half mile from home, descending at 25, huge noise which sounded like rear mudguard rubbing. Stopped fiddled, set off. Another half mile now at 20 on flat, eased off and noise returns, look down and jockey wheel is too far forward and chain very slack. Put power down and noise goes, jockey wheel moves back, chain tightens. Mystery.

Bike now at LBS.

Lesson learned though. I have summer bike cleaned and put away. Winter bike in use today. Also have my Dolan Dual hanging in garage. I really should have had the Dolan ready to go out. Three bikes and only one ready to ride is daft.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Just got an old gits bike now @Drago. Suzuki 650 Vstrom. No performance mods but I've lowered the pegs an inch for comfort and I've only scraped them once. It's just a good, cheap, middleweight all rounder. I've used it on a couple of IAM track days and not been embarrassed by it.
> 
> Pal has an Aprillia Tuono which would suit you. Scared the crap out of me - couldn't keep the front wheel on the deck.



Aye, I like fast bikes, but as I get older I don't like going fast. I quite fancy a big traillie of a factory custard to go with the fleet.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So I was all set for a bad ass morning. 60 miles flat with good friends at speed, I'm usually on the rivet with this one.
> 
> On way to meet point which is 6 miles and I'm half mile from home, descending at 25, huge noise which sounded like rear mudguard rubbing. Stopped fiddled, set off. Another half mile now at 20 on flat, eased off and noise returns, look down and jockey wheel is too far forward and chain very slack. Put power down and noise goes, jockey wheel moves back, chain tightens. Mystery.
> 
> ...



How'd you plan on riding more than one at a time though, or were you thinking of carrying a spare one?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> How'd you plan on riding more than one at a time though, or were you thinking of carrying a spare one?


I like a well packed saddle bag.........................................


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2018)

Tis lunchtime!


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2018)

Nice straightforward run across the city, early at the hospital and drove straight in and parked. Coming out we were followed, as we walked across the car park, by three cars all after our parking spot when we pulled out. Driving out the inbound was stationery all the way to the gate.


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2018)

2 more pints to go then picking up FandC and a stroll home.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2018)

I'm waiting for Hermes.......it could be a long wait knowing them


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2018)

Well that were a good value lunch.
2 x seniors lunches which were
Breaded mushrooms with side salad and mayo dip.
Full English of bacon, sausage, egg, mushrooms, tomato, beans and chips.
Pint of Doombar and a glass of red wine.
We were both stuffed and there was enough bacon and sausage left for my breakfast butty tomorrow.
£15.00 all in.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2018)

Rear axle bearings - FIXED!!!


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I'm waiting for Hermes.......it could be a long wait knowing them



You're waiting to try and catch herpes?


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2018)

7.30 get up - no lie in like a teenager - *fail*
However i did combine the hound walk with meeting @Fab Foodie in our micropub for a swift drink before a local cycling meeting. - *pass*
No afternoon nap - *fail*
Did some of my touch typing course online - *pass

Must try harder !!*


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

You been having sly rendezvous with Fab Foodie? Is there something....going on...?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2018)

Evening folks. Sod all done today acept a bit of washing. This lazing around lark is so hard.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Evening folks. Sod all done today acept a bit of washing. This lazing around lark is so hard.


I haven't done much either, I waited in for my parcel new hiking shoes  so I thought I should road test them did 3 miles they feel very comfortable may do a longer walk over the weekend.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> You been having sly rendezvous with Fab Foodie? Is there something....going on...?


Well he does share the same house, dog and bed as me so not sure it's sly.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't done much either, I waited in for my parcel new hiking shoes  so I thought I should road test them did 3 miles they feel very comfortable may do a longer walk over the weekend.



Ah, So you caught herpes?


----------



## GM (23 Nov 2018)

You know that £100 heating allowance, well I've just put it towards some medicine, a case of wine


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2018)

[QUOTE="Hill Wimp, post: 5450255, member: 31440
Did some of my touch typing course online -[/QUOTE]
I did a touch typing course some 55 years ago as part of my 'tech college' night school course. I got to 35 words per minute.
I am sure it helped me but cant think where or when


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2018)

Anyone on here on Vodafone PAYG?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Anyone on here on Vodafone PAYG?




Not me. I am on EE


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Not me. I am on EE


That's no good, I'm on Orange.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

Nope. I'm posh, Tesco contract.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Nope. I'm posh, Tesco contract.


Anyone in your team on Vodafone?


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

Mrs D is, but on a contract. Wassup?


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2018)

£10 voucher, going free.


----------



## beepbeep (23 Nov 2018)

my lads got a VF PAYG.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2018)

beepbeep said:


> my lads got a VF PAYG.


Give Drago first shout, Rescue Team.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

Thanks buddy, but with Mrs D on a contract it's not rally of much use. Top geezer for offering though,


----------



## Slow But Determined (23 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> £10 voucher, going free.



Mrs Slow is on it


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Thanks buddy, but with Mrs D on a contract it's not rally of much use. Top geezer for offering though,


Blooming hard trying to give away summat for nowt.

@beepbeep, I'll dig the voucher out and let you have the code.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Mrs Slow is on it



Too much information!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2018)

Good morning chaps. Really really dark here. I can't believe it is the weekend alreaxy. Doesn't time fly..


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning chaps. Really really dark here. I can't believe it is the weekend alreaxy. Doesn't time fly..


It's always such a rush at weekends, trying to get everything done so as to leave the week free for doing pensioner stuff.


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2018)

Dark and a bit colder down here in Poshshire.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2018)

Dark here too


----------



## screenman (24 Nov 2018)

Had to resort to electric shaving my head, wet shave does not leave enough bristle to hold my beanie on.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's always such a rush at weekends, trying to get everything done so as to leave the week free for doing pensioner stuff.


I would like to see the government ban weekends totally.
There would be lots of immediate benefits.
1. It would save you and others having
to rush on those 2 days.
2. I would not get so confused.
3. The extra money generated could go
towards topping up our pensions
4. Bit of a stretch this one but maybe
they could make 8 day weeks so we 
had even more time to do our things
I am sure there must be lots more benefits


----------



## screenman (24 Nov 2018)

I should not have had the American brekkie in spoons.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> I should not have had the American brekkie in spoons.


Go on......why?


----------



## screenman (24 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Go on......why?



Too big.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> Too big.


Ahh same as me in the pub yesterday. Seniors special of breaded mushrooms followed by a FULL English for £4.49.
I was absolutely stuffed. Just managed to fit my pint of Doombar in


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> Too big.



New York about seven years ago, breakfast in the Delicatesian down the road from our hotel, the plate on the empty table is my Good Ladies next course.


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2018)

Is that Mrs Dave's toyboy?


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Is that Mrs Dave's toyboy?



No its our eldest son.


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2018)

You sure hes yours? I mean, no beard!


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> You sure hes yours? I mean, no beard!



 He's like I was at his age, can barely grow a full set of bum fluff


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2018)

Meant to say, had an argument with a prat while I was walking Muttley.

Some idiot window cleaner had parked his van 4 wheels up on the path, forcing me to walk in the road. I said to him "That's a footpath, not a car park..." and punctuated it with "...idiot." I instant,y wished I hadn't, as I don't like using needless insults. Even less, I don't like outright confrontation, but Hell, it's done now.

He said "Sorry, but no need to get personal. I'm not an idiot." I responded "Why do you behave like one then?" He then muttered something under his breath which made me stand fully straight and spread my lats, at which point he clearly realised that he'd be bringing a water pistol to a gun fight if it went that way, and scurried off.

I spent the rest of the walk annoyed with myself, but double annoyed at the prat who's idiotic behaviour had brought the situation about in the first place. The sooner Mini D finishes primary school and I can move home to Shetland, the sooner I can get away from prats.


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2018)

Ok, Mrs D has gone out. I've a low mileage but very filthy D.I.D motorbike chain I've been soaking in white spirit, but it's now going in the dishwasher


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Meant to say, had an argument with a prat while I was walking Muttley.
> 
> Some idiot window cleaner had parked his van 4 wheels up on the path, forcing me to walk in the road. I said to him "That's a footpath, not a car park..." and punctuated it with "...idiot." I instant,y wished I hadn't, as I don't like using needless insults. Even less, I don't like outright confrontation, but Hell, it's done now.
> 
> ...


Pull an old handset out and tap on it. When he asks what you're doing reply you're checking if the vehicle should even be on the road. Helps if you know about another, nearby vehicle beforehand.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Pull an old handset out and tap on it. When he asks what you're doing reply you're checking if the vehicle should even be on the road. Helps if you know about another, nearby vehicle beforehand.


Really annoys me when people do that at eg school times and you get a man/woman with school child and maybe a pram having to walk in the road.
Many years ago it happened to me. It was a car. I had to walk in the road. Saddly the pram made a scratch all along the car


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Really annoys me when people do that at eg school times and you get a man/woman with school child and maybe a pram having to walk in the road.
> Many years ago it happened to me. It was a car. I had to walk in the road. Saddly the pram made a scratch all along the car


Why would the pram have to walk?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2018)

I watched the new Predator film last night. I really enjoyrd it. It was much better than the previous ones.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why would the pram have to walk?


No no no......the pram had wheels. It was me that walked. I mean, me and... oh never mind


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> No no no......the pram had wheels. It was me that walked. I mean, me and... oh never mind


Fairynouth


----------



## pjd57 (24 Nov 2018)

Met up with a load of guys I used to work with last night.
Not from anywhere near my retirement in 2011, but from the mid 80's.

Great seeing them again. No false sentiments about how much we miss the fire brigade.....we don't.

Just a few drinks and a laugh.
Strange thing is I hated works night out when I still worked. Seemed pointless to me . Only done a handful in 30 years. I eventually stopped making excuses and just said no thanks.


Now there seems a point to it I enjoyed it.

Even took my bike.
10 mile round trip. So only 1 beer.


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2018)

Took my Good Lady over to the Earlswood Plant Centre for a look round and shopping, on the way out called at Wedges Bakery at Hockley Heath for a spot of lunch, my bright shiny white car is now a dirty shade of grey, I guess I've got a job to do now.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2018)

My son in law is through to the semi finals of the world billiards championship. He plays for Wales (obviously).


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Dark here too


It's dark again


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> My son in law is through to the semi finals of the world billiards championship. He plays for Wales (obviously).


Nice one.
Is it/he on tv?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one.
> Is it/he on tv?




It is on youtube apparently.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is on youtube apparently.


Can I have that as my claim to fame? I (sort of, nearly) know the mother in law of a guy in the semi final of the world billiards final.
Seriously though......thats nice. Let us know how he gets on.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Can I have that as my claim to fame? I (sort of, nearly) know the mother in law of a guy in the semi final of the world billiards final.
> Seriously though......thats nice. Let us know how he gets on.




Have at it.


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2018)

Been up the outlaws. Was bored, so stripped the dumb phone and cleaned out all the sweaty dirt and snot.


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2018)

Mornin' all.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2018)

Morning folks. A cold day here.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. A cold day here.


Not here even the heating never came on..........maybe the boilers broken .......goes off to check - no not broken


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2018)

My brand new lowland rescue Keela kit is on its way. Another £300 of kit for nothing, it's who you know


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2018)

Tidied up the gym and cleaned my bench, weigjts and rower with GT85. Weve a conservatory that we dont use cos we've a 20 foot summer house for enjoying, so thats where my gym went. Lots of space, no need to leave the house.


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2018)

Waiting for Sunday lunch to arrive.....


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Waiting for Sunday lunch to arrive.....
> 
> View attachment 440297


Only fools and owls fly at night.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2018)

We decided on another chill day today.
Fresh fruit with yogurt for breakfast.
Sat with a vodka & orange now while watching last nights motd, bit of the cricket and final of the Hong Kong golf.
Next...... I will try out my new Aldi £20.00 electric razor. Will it rip my face off or will I keep it ??
Tea/late lunch will be home made pie with suet pastry top


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2018)

I lookwd at the cheap Aldi shavers, and decided to keep the beard because im tight and lazy.


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2018)

BURP!


----------



## GM (25 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 440300
> 
> 
> BURP!





I take it, you enjoyed that!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I lookwd at the cheap Aldi shavers, and decided to keep the beard because im tight and lazy.


Must say I am very impressed. I know my Philishave could do with new blades/heads but the shave with the Aldi one was far better than I have been getting. I have never been impressed with the pop up trimmer which I use for my side burns but again the Aldi one is far superior.


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2018)

When I bothered to shave I used a Philishave and liked it. If the Aldi one trumps that then it must be decent.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> I take it, you enjoyed that!


No crossed knives and forks though!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2018)

Friday was club Awards Night. All went well, much to my relief.

Saturday was spinning. Then watching my beloved Rovers get slaughtered 4-1 at Preston. Very sad. Went to see Peterloo on Saturday night. Very good.

Standout BADASS day today. 5C, biting headwind, 84 miles, 15.9avg, 3500 feet of climbing.

Forecast is awful. I forsee no badass days next week as I become a gym bunny.


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2018)

Im om the JD and coke. Very nishfnka it os rtoor. Hic.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Im om the JD and coke. Very nishfnka it os rtoor. Hic.


Don't mix yer drinks!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2018)

It seems that my son in law is through to the finals. He and another member of the Wales team are in the running.


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems that my son in law is through to the finals. He and another member of the Wales team are in the running.



He's on strictly?


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems that my son in law is through to the finals. He and another member of the Wales team are in the running.


Thought it was billiards!


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2018)

Im amazed that there's a team of whales. Did the walruses get through?


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Im amazed that there's a team of whales. Did the walruses get through?


No - they lost on porpoise.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> He's on strictly?




. No Billiards world championships.


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2018)

Ah, they cafishulated?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Im amazed that there's a team of whales. Did the walruses get through?



Careful, be very careful.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2018)

I've a friend who's going to be on Who Wants to be a Millionaire in January.

He hasn't asked for my phone number.......


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I've a friend who's going to be on Who Wants to be a Millionaire in January.
> 
> He hasn't asked for my phone number.......


Yet. He's to supply six.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2018)

It looks to be quite calm and mild outside. Not much on today, which is a relief as life seems to have been full on recently.

I shall probably blow some leaves around, clean my drive chain and fix the light in the backyard. The car needs cleaning so I may do this as well.

Spinning this evening.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2018)

Good morning. All quiet here weather wise. Another lazy day for me i think. It is such a hard life.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2018)

Good morning, it looks like a lovely morning for a bike ride.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2018)

Good moaning. Little walked. Cool, but not as cold as it has been earlier in the week. Planning a ride over to MK to bag a few more OS points today.


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2018)

Yay! It's ALDI and LIDL day today! 
Trip over to Bideford and then a spot of lunch somewhere nice. Quite fancy the bar overlooking Instow beach.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2018)

And no sooner do I say that then it starts pishing it downnwith rain,


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2018)

I'm in Granny Smiths in Cosby.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2018)

I'm making bread, not by my bread maker, by to old fashion method, not done it before so far so good as it has risen well and now in the oven.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> And no sooner do I say that then it starts* pishing it downnwith rain,*


What else would you be expecting?


----------



## Slow But Determined (26 Nov 2018)

Just back from ride, the last on my intermediate bike this year so this afternoon will be strip and clean said bike to go into storage for winter.

Then I will attempt to lift the winter bike (it weighs a ton!!) off the wall rack in the garage.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2018)

Just realised this time next month it will be all over bar the shouting - humbug


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Just realised this time next month it will be all over bar the shouting - humbug




Bloody hell.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2018)

I've made a hat stand, and I'm jolly proud of it. Once it's up on the wall I'll whack up a pic.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2018)

A good lie in today. Bit of breckie then we went to Costco. TBH there are only a few things that we find much cheaper than eg Aldi/Lidle so we go maybe once every couple of months to stock up on those items.
Late lunch is going to be soup with fresh crusty bread.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I'm making bread, not by my bread maker, by to old fashion method, not done it before so far so good as it has risen well and now in the oven.


Photo when its done please


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2018)

I got back about three quarters of an hour ago, 57 miles, a bit slow, a bit lumpy but an enjoyable ride. Climbing Purley Chase on the outskirts of Mancetter is entertaining on the fixed now I've put the gearing up to 68inches.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Photo when its done please


It's a nutty seedy loaf


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> It's a nutty seedy loaf
> 
> View attachment 440494





I tried a new (to me) flour last week. Matthews Cotswold Crunch. More expensive than the normal flour but I was very pleased with the result.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Just realised this time next month it will be all over bar the shouting - humbug


Twon't, only starting.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I've made a hat stand, and I'm jolly proud of it. Once it's up on the wall I'll whack up a pic.


Not a hat?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2018)

Fixed the backyard light without being asked - I now have to wait for darkness to check it works.

Cleaned out and reorganised freezer. Did the ironing. Blew some leaves around. Tidied up. Fixed my lad's phone. A productive day.

I'm now working on updating our club kit. This is an ongoing nightmare and I have decided to take the bull by the horns and actually start doing something. Why is kit so controversial???????


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2018)

My son in law is the new seniors world billiards champion. He won 6-0.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> My son in law is the new seniors world billiards champion. He won 6-0.



Well done


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> My son in law is the new seniors world billiards champion. He won 6-0.


Your son in law is Sourav Kothari?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Your son in law is Sourav Kothari?



.


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> .


https://m.timesofindia.com/sports/m...s-championship-title/articleshow/66384349.cms


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2018)

Is this pocket billiards .........


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2018)

My bad. Not billiards. It is pool. . You can tell i don't watch can't you.


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> My bad. Not billiards. It is pool. . You can tell i don't watch can't you.


That'd be Ben Davies then?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> That'd be Ben Davies then?




Nope


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2018)

Ben Nevis? Ben Dover?


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope


Are you sure it was Pool?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Are you sure it was Pool?



I am this time. My daughter told me. . And he is being congratulated on faceache as well.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Ben Nevis? Ben Dover?


Phil McCrack


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Are you sure it was Pool?


Dorset or swimming?


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2018)

First!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2018)

Good morning everyone.

Hard to know what to make over the weather. Hard frost is still down, sky is completely clear yet stood in the backyard in my dressing gown it feels mild. Stuck my Wahoo outside for ten minutes - it says 8C.

A touch more shirt design shortly, housework, clean car. I may start cleaning out the kitchen cupboards - Mrs P wants the kitchen decorated** before Christmas which sadly means a deep clean first.

** Mrs P is still choosing colours so we are possibly talking Christmas 2019.

Lit the woodburner at 6.20 - my personal backstop for today.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2018)

Huge congratulations to @welsh dragon for son-in-law's achievement


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2018)

Dull, damp and foggy here. The weather is emulating the climate inside my Y fronts.

Off to the docs soon for a sub acromial cortisone injection. Having a needle rammed right into my shoulder joint isn't something I've been looking forward to.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Fixed the backyard light without being asked - I now have to wait for darkness to check it works


----------



## GM (27 Nov 2018)

Morning all. A bit foggy here in the capital but mild. Just climbed back into bed, brought the tea's with me. A go at the sudoku and codeword a then up at 9 o/c.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2018)

Morning folks. I think it is a wee bit cold here. No frost, but i have started the log fire.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2018)

Phone rings. Nice gentleman tells me for the last few days BT have monitored problems with my internet connection.

Are you near your router?
Me: Yes.
How many lights are flashing?
Me: 37
And what colour are these lights?
Me: green, pink, orange, red, purple, yellow, mauve, sky blue.....

Line went dead. Enjoyed that one.


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2018)

Woke up and don't know what to do today.
Might go and do a bit of APM* around town. 
Searching through lots of small change, or asking difficult questions at the head of a long queue at the checkout is always entertaining; particulary at workie lunchtime in a sandwich shop. 

*Aimless Pensioner Meandering


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Phone rings. Nice gentleman tells me for the last few days BT have monitored problems with my internet connection.
> 
> Are you near your router?
> Me: Yes.
> ...


I wish I had this guys skills. Some of his take downs are a joy to watch.
Love his accent (he's Dutch).

View: https://youtu.be/_0RARCObwQ0


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. A bit foggy here in the capital but mild. Just climbed back into bed, brought the tea's with me. A go at the sudoku and codeword a then up at 9 o/c.


I have never been able to do that.......sadly once I wake up I just dont enjoy lying in (unless Im not well of course).


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2018)

I think Michael Fish is back at the BBC. Forcast was for a warmer, dryer day. Its horrible. Dark, cold and windy. If my name was @GM I would go back to bed


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2018)

I got my winter fuel allowance now what can I spend it on


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I have never been able to do that.......sadly once I wake up I just dont enjoy lying in (unless Im not well of course).



Me too though ocassionally with a good book. Mrs P has just got up and is now eating boiled eggs and watching Homes Under the Hammer. Always seems a waste to me...... 

Anyway have tidied, made game and dumpling casserole, sorted kit design.

Change beds and housework after this coffee. Investigating the chest freezer in garage suggests tomorrow may be a yellow label challenge and batch soup day.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> *Dull, Famp and Foggy here. *The weather is emulating the climate inside my Y fronts.
> 
> Off to the docs soon for a sub acromial cortisone injection. Having a needle rammed right into my shoulder joint isn't something I've been looking forward to.


They the local copies of Last of the Summer Wine!


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2018)

Back from docs. Shoulder full of anaesthetic, very numb. 

Updated my blog. Please have a read


----------



## GM (27 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I have never been able to do that.......sadly once I wake up I just dont enjoy lying in (unless Im not well of course).





PaulSB said:


> Me too though ocassionally with a good book.




It's still a novelty for me, but come the new year it'll change!


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> It's still a novelty for me, but come the new year it'll change!


Out with the old, in with the new?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Back from docs. Shoulder full of anaesthetic, very numb.
> 
> Updated my blog. Please have a read




What a brave boy.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2018)

Spaghetti and meatballs for us today.


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I got my winter fuel allowance now what can I spend it on


Beer.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2018)

Stunning day on the beach today.

I've got myself a small part time job at the local bird observatory in Sandwich Bay. I housekeep their accommodation. If there are any birders out there want to stay and enjoy the wildlife and birdlife I can thoroughly recommend it. £30 a night for a room, hot showers and a big kitchen. Open to anyone needing to stay in the area for any reason, you don't have to be into wildlife. Beautiful location.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Beer.


But I don't drink ......OK I could buy you one or three


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> But I don't drink ......OK I could buy you one or three


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Stunning day on the beach today.
> 
> I've got myself a small part time job at the local bird observatory in Sandwich Bay. I housekeep their accommodation. If there are any birders out there want to stay and enjoy the wildlife and birdlife I can thoroughly recommend it. £30 a night for a room, hot showers and a big kitchen. Open to anyone needing to stay in the area for any reason, you don't have to be into wildlife. Beautiful location.


Have you got a link ?
Oops.....just seen your next post


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2018)

I like to observe the birds, especially Miss Vorderman, Dr Alice Roberts, and Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2018)

It's now cold, wet, windy, a miserable November day. Very glad I fired up the woodburner this morning. Awful forecast for tomorrow so I'm hunkering down for a day or two!!!!

Spinning tonight, perhaps a double session.


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2018)

Aye, im verry glad the doc ordered me to rest for 48hrs. I dinnae need more excuse than that!


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2018)

I've just watched “Building the Titanic” on YouTube, very good documentary, but it was a bit of a downer towards the end.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2018)

Wet, windy and watt bike for me today........I don't like watt bikes.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2018)

Another one with a wet and windy day here, and it is really dark here as well. Oh well. Another day of slobbing. .


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I like to observe the birds, especially Miss Vorderman, Dr Alice Roberts, and Jennifer Lawrence.




Dr Roberts will be on BBC tonight with a new series of "Digging". . You will be a happy bunny.


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Dr Roberts will be on BBC tonight with a new series of "Digging". . You will be a happy bunny.


I hadn't got my glasses on when I first read that and thought - 'Blimey - @Drago will be all over that!'
I misread 'digging'.


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2018)

Dr Alice Roberts Dogging for Britain? I'm on stand by!

Muttley walked, house tidied. Shoulder feels very bruised,so today I will be following Doctors advice to rest, not that I need an excuse!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Another one with a wet and windy day here, and it is really dark here as well. Oh well. Another day of slobbing. .


I feel sure that if you asked the nice people on here to suggest jobs you could be doing (as against slobbing around) they would come up with many good ideas . Just sayin like.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I feel sure that if you asked the nice people on here to suggest jobs you could be doing (as against slobbing around) they would come up with many good ideas . Just sayin like.




Nah.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I feel sure that if you asked the nice people on here to suggest jobs you could be doing (as against slobbing around) they would come up with many good ideas . Just sayin like.



I await the discussion with interest.......


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I await the discussion with interest.......




. Your joking right? I said somehing about a post in the crap part of the forum, and it was whisked away within an hour.


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2018)

Jobs? Disgusting, foul word. Wash your mouth out with soap and wupemitmsry with a pension statement.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Nov 2018)

Rough old day today, won't be going far hopefully


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Nah.



If you were down here I could give you a list.


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2018)

Off out for a drive over Exmoor then a walk along Heddon Valley followed by lunch at the Hunters Inn. 
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodand...on-Pub-Guide-The-Hunters-Inn-North-Devon.html


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> If you were down here I could give you a list.




Thanks, but i have my own list....


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2018)

Nice walk but the Hunters wasn't open. Went to the Grampus at Lee Bay but nothing on the menu we fancied, so we ended up at the Crown at West Down.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2018)

@Dirk - great pics


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2018)

Sausages for us today.


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2018)

We had Steak & Stilton baguettes with fried red onions. Yummy!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2018)

I managed to get 9 holes in and finished just a the rain & wind seriously started.
Had home made pea and ham soup at the clubhouse (£3.95 incl crusty cob n butter)......very enjoyable.


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2018)

Just awoken from a nice sofa snooze. The Doc said I must rest, so rest I blummen well shall!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Just awoken from a nice sofa snooze. The Doc said I must rest, so rest I blummen well shall!


There are people going crazy with worry on here. Some worrying whether to smite their neighbours asses for disregarding the scriptures...... and YOU are resting.
Man up and address the issues those genuine people have.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> There are people going crazy with worry on here. Some worrying whether to smite their neighbours asses for disregarding the scriptures...... and YOU are resting.
> Man up and address the issues those genuine people have.




I gave up on that one pretty quick.


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> There are people going crazy with worry on here. Some worrying whether to smite their neighbours asses for disregarding the scriptures...... and YOU are resting.
> Man up and address the issues those genuine people have.



Sorry, sorry. I shall advise them to honour thy neighbours ass forthwith.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Sausages for us today.



Vegetable lasagne for me - Mrs P has gone out with her French class friends.

Just woke up from a nice 40 minute snooze. Need to have my tea and shoot of to watch my mighty Rovers see off the Pie Eaters!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2018)

Dave7 said:


> There are people going crazy with worry on here. Some worrying whether to smite their neighbours asses for disregarding the scriptures...... and YOU are resting.
> Man up and address the issues those genuine people have.



WOW this sounds exciting what have I missed???


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2018)

700 pages!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> WOW this sounds exciting what have I missed???




We are not allowed to say anything, to anyone, about anything.


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> 700 pages!!!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We are not allowed to say anything, to anyone, about anything.



Ah......that would be a secret then. Very proud of you all, keeping secrets is ever so, ever so important.


----------



## screenman (28 Nov 2018)

RainX is brilliant.


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2018)

It's great. I use it on the Smart, barely need the wipers at all.


----------



## screenman (28 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> It's great. I use it on the Smart, barely need the wipers at all.



I just wanted to spread the word, it just blew me away how well it works.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I like to observe the birds, especially Miss Vorderman, Dr Alice Roberts, and Jennifer Lawrence.


The second of those is on the box later.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2018)

Well that was a rubbish night out in Wigan. Terrible game. Wigan are awful. Rovers were both terrible and awful.

I am NOT a happy bunny.


----------



## jongooligan (29 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> It's great. I use it on the Smart, barely need the wipers at all.



Would it work on your motorbike helmet visor?


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Would it work on your motorbike helmet visor?



https://www.rainx.co.uk/rain-x-for-plastic-windscreens-and-helmets-now-available/

I am buying some today for the kids to use on their cars, yesterday was a real test over 200 miles in rain a lot of it on the A1 seldom needed the wipers and when I did it was cleared in one sweep.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2018)

Morning. . It is wetter and windier than a wet and windy thing.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2018)

I bet my wet and windy thing is wetter and windier than your wet and windy thing. 

Woodburner lit. Hunkered down. Might go to gym later.

It is my 38th Wedding Anniversary today. I'm always interested to know if Mrs P has remembered? Flowers and chocolates are waiting on the table.


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2018)

It is grim our there, a non swimming day here for which I was grateful. Off out with Pam soon to stock up on provisions, mind you I think they could come and stock up here, do all women like to keep enough stock in for at least two years.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Nov 2018)

Another rough old day again, but it's 11c here so not cold


----------



## numbnuts (29 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I bet my wet and windy thing is wetter and windier than your wet and windy thing.
> 
> Woodburner lit. Hunkered down. Might go to gym later.
> 
> It is my 38th Wedding Anniversary today. I'm always interested to know if Mrs P has remembered? Flowers and chocolates are waiting on the table.


Happy Anniversary


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2018)

It's windy here in middle England. Shoulder still blummen painful after Monday, so another day is minimal activity for me.


----------



## GM (29 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I bet my wet and windy thing is wetter and windier than your wet and windy thing.
> 
> Woodburner lit. Hunkered down. Might go to gym later.
> 
> It is my 38th Wedding Anniversary today. I'm always interested to know if Mrs P has remembered? Flowers and chocolates are waiting on the table.





Happy anniversary .......

I made the mistake of forgetting it was ours once. Lesson learnt, that's one mistake I won't make again!


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2018)

Didn't sleep very well last night. The sea was very noisy - constant roar of surf.
Very windy as well. Looked out back window and the newish, heavyweight fence (put up 4 years ago) is rocking back and forth by about 3 feet, so that's a job for later.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2018)

Good morning from a wet and very windy Coventry, todays bike ride has been cancelled


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I bet my wet and windy thing is wetter and windier than your wet and windy thing.
> 
> Woodburner lit. Hunkered down. Might go to gym later.
> 
> It is my 38th Wedding Anniversary today. I'm always interested to know if Mrs P has remembered? Flowers and chocolates are waiting on the table.



happy aniversary


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> It is from our there, a non swimming day here for which I was grateful. Off out with Pam soon to stock up on provisions, mind you I think they could come and stock up here, do all women like to keep enough stock in for at least two years.



I think so, my Good lady has enough toiletries she could restock Boots


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I bet my wet and windy thing is wetter and windier than your wet and windy thing.
> 
> Woodburner lit. Hunkered down. Might go to gym later.
> 
> It is my 38th Wedding Anniversary today. I'm always interested to know if Mrs P has remembered? Flowers and chocolates are waiting on the table.


She must have, flowers waiting on the table.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2018)

On a lighter note. My new Kindle paper white has arrived.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> On a lighter note. My new Kindle paper white has arrived.


On a not so lighter note I have to fill in a 44 page double sided form for the DWP


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2018)

They don't make it easy, do they?


----------



## derrick (29 Nov 2018)

Boring day here. to windy for a bike ride, cannot be bothered to do the garden, and i don't fancy a beer. I will see if there is a good film on the box.
That's the trouble with retiring all my mates are at least 10 years younger, so they are all working.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> On a not so lighter note I have to fill in a 44 page double sided form for the DWP




Oh no. Oops. Have fun.


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2018)

An uncomfortable day. Regular followers of my ramblings will know I had a cortisone injection into my shoulder joint on Tuesday. It hurt, but not as bad as expected. Woke up this morning feeling like my shoulder had done 12 rounds with Ronnie Pickering. Google tells me it's a Cortisone Flare, which should pass in a day or so. In the meantime, it's not nice at all.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> An uncomfortable day. Regular followers of my ramblings will know I had a cortisone injection into my shoulder joint on Tuesday. It hurt, but not as bad as expected. Woke up this morning feeling like my shoulder had done 12 rounds with Ronnie Pickering. Google tells me it's a Cortisone Flare, which should pass in a day or so. In the meantime, it's not nice at all.




Hope you feel better soon drago. Take care. . Maybe a couple of jokes might help. Oh wait...........


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2018)

derrick said:


> Boring day here. to windy for a bike ride, cannot be bothered to do the garden, and i don't fancy a beer. I will see if there is a good film on the box.
> That's the trouble with retiring all my mates are at least 10 years younger, so they are all working.


Well all your mates are very selfish


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> An uncomfortable day. Regular followers of my ramblings will know I had a cortisone injection into my shoulder joint on Tuesday. It hurt, but not as bad as expected. Woke up this morning feeling like my shoulder had done 12 rounds with Ronnie Pickering. Google tells me it's a Cortisone Flare, which should pass in a day or so. In the meantime, it's not nice at all.


My faith is shattered......I thought Drago didnt feel pain.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2018)

Played golf. Forcast was bad but at 08.00 there was no rain. Very windy and warmer but no rain.....so I went for it.
6th hole the wind picked up and the heavens opened. We were not happy bunnies


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> On a not so lighter note I have to fill in a 44 page double sided form for the DWP


One form for all, with no-one appearing to know what parts are actually required.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh no. Oops. Have fun.



I remember when I claimed pension credit, one fifteen minute phone call, followed by a ninety minute phone call, and then, when I'd got the paperwork, another fifteen minute phone call correcting errors on the paperwork.


----------



## roadrash (29 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. . It is wetter and windier than a wet and windy thing.



That's enough talk of @Drago's Y fronts


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2018)

roadrash said:


> That's enough talk of @Drago's Y fronts




You are disgusting, but of course you know that.


----------



## roadrash (29 Nov 2018)

flattery will get you everywhere


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2018)

roadrash said:


> flattery will get you everywhere


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2018)

roadrash said:


> That's enough talk of @Drago's Y fronts


Biological warfare was banned.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2018)

numbnuts said:


> On a not so lighter note I have to fill in a 44 page double sided form for the DWP



I'm sure you know this but I'll say it anyway. Be very careful and don't complete questions till you are sure of the answer. Be as negative as necessary. Past experience for my son, he is 30, Downs and SLD, is getting it wrong leads to real problems.

Good luck


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2018)

Bummer.

Mrs P. "What did you have in mind for tea?" ( I shopped and cooked Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday)
Me: "Pork chops, apple sauce, mash and we have lots of veg to chose from"
Mrs P: "I'll cook"

Mr P goes to gym. Mrs P is going out. Our paths will not cross till 10ish.

Arrived home everything ready, mash, apple sauce, brocolli in cheese sauce just need to cook the chop. Magic. Open fridge, remove chop, open packet.......................which I discover contains eight rashers of dry cured, smoked, short back bacon!!! Grilled bacon is not great with the rest of my meal!


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Bummer.
> 
> Mrs P. "What did you have in mind for tea?" ( I shopped and cooked Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday)
> Me: "Pork chops, apple sauce, mash and we have lots of veg to chose from"
> ...


One chop for two!


----------



## gavroche (29 Nov 2018)

Mrs G is going to Bristol tomorrow for the weekend with our two daughters , leaving me with Molly, the dog and Rusty, the cat on our own. We shall survive.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2018)

Morning folks. Still really dark here.


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2018)

Cooler and clearer here. Must be new Y front day!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Cooler and clearer here. Must be new Y front day!


----------



## Freds Dad (30 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Cooler and clearer here. Must be new Y front day!



End of the month change?

Although I'm not yet retired, 5 years to go, I have enjoyed reading this thread whil recovering from knee surgery. Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2018)

Freds Dad said:


> End of the month change?
> 
> Although I'm not yet retired, 5 years to go, I have enjoyed reading this thread whil recovering from knee surgery. Keep up the good work everyone.




He changes them once a year, whether they need to be or not.


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2018)

Getting up in a mo - then breakfast, dog walk on Saunton Sands, walking down to the village for some shopping, a couple of pints in the George, fish & chips from Squires and a walk back home. Probably followed by an afternoon nap.
I like Fridays.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2018)

On our way to Darlington shortly, our base for a weekend away, it's calmed down here, cold but bright and sunny.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> On our way to Darlington shortly, our base for a weekend away, it's calmed down here, cold but bright and sunny.



What have you got `planned @dave r ? Are you bringing a bike?


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2018)

Kite surfers having fun this morning.







Had to go and help one chap. He'd turned at the end of a run, took off and got about 20 feet of air. The wind caught him and blew him towards the beach where he crash landed from about 10 feet. He was rolling around on the surf line in agony. Turned out he'd only winded himself. Lucky man.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Kite surfers having fun this morning.
> 
> View attachment 440904
> 
> ...


Did he let you have a go?


----------



## numbnuts (30 Nov 2018)

Breakfast cooked, eaten, and washed up bathroom cleaned now waiting for the postman, then I can go out


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Did he let you have a go?


Bugger orf! You wouldn't catch me participating in dangerous sports......


----------



## derrick (30 Nov 2018)

Lovely blue skies here, not to cold, just waiting for the postman, he is delivering a parcel from wiggle. so i don't mind waiting for that, Then it's of on my first ride of the week. A good start to the weekend, Tonight is down to our local curry house for a meal with friends.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2018)

jongooligan said:


> What have you got `planned @dave r ? Are you bringing a bike?



No bike , me and my Good Lady on a coach trip to Beamish and York.


----------



## screenman (30 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> No bike , me and my Good Lady on a coach trip to Beamish and York.



Have fun, that is a great area to be in.


----------



## GM (30 Nov 2018)

Lovely morning here in the Capital, dog walked over the park and through the woods. Now making leek and potato soup  ...A bit of bike cleaning this afternoon and sort out some unwanted bits to go on sale.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bugger orf! You wouldn't catch me participating in dangerous sports......


No sense of adventure, that's your problem.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2018)

Beef sandwiches for us today. And i have ordered Mr WD Christmas present. Dam i am so organised i even surprised myself.


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2018)

I'm in the pub.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Beef sandwiches for us today. And i have ordered Mr WD Christmas present. Dam i am so organised i even surprised myself.


Can beat that.
I've some presents bought and wrapped for 2020!


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2018)

I will shortly be preparing a lamb Rogan Josh. It will marinate overnight then cook for 6 hours in the 'slow cooker'.
Mrs D will be making the bits to go with the papadum starters. SiL and hubby will help us devour it.


----------



## Paulus (30 Nov 2018)

G'day all, I'm back from my 6 week jaunt around Aus. I came back on the non stop service by Quantas from Perth to Heathrow. It wasn't too bad, 17 hours in the air, but quite a comfy plane, the Boeing Dreamliner 787. My carbon footprint is huge after all the miles covered by car and air, which is not a good thing but I had a great time away. If anyone is thinking of going, I can thoroughly recommend going to W A, Coral Bay and Ningalloo in Particular.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2018)

Paulus said:


> G'day all, I'm back from my 6 week jaunt around Aus. I came back on the non stop service by Quantas from Perth to Heathrow. It wasn't too bad, 17 hours in the air, but quite a comfy plane, the Boeing Dreamliner 787. My carbon footprint is huge after all the miles covered by car and air, which is not a good thing but I had a great time away. If anyone is thinking of going, I can thoroughly recommend going to W A, Coral Bay and Ningalloo in Particular.




Welcome backl glad you had such a fab time.


----------



## derrick (30 Nov 2018)

Ride done, Nice solo loop,not having to wait for anyone is nice,  all showered and warm. Having a light lunch and a cup of tea. Lazy afternooon now, then out tonight, it will involve a few beers.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1992683396


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2018)

Good morning from a dark Scotch Corner, I've had a crap night, a strange place, a hard bed and the constant rumble of traffic past the hotel means I've not slept a lot, on the other hand my Good Lady has slept like a log. Today we're in the Beamish museum all day, it looks to be a big place.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2018)

Beamish museum? That's the mining museum?? Must be 40 years since I last visited! Enjoy.

Anyway. Good morning all. Weather looks to be better but still wet. Heading off to spinning shortly - I'm thinking of doing a double class today.

No.2 son is 30 today!  I was "only" 34 when he joined us. Everyone home for quick family lunch, then down to Rovers with No.1 and No. 2 sons. I failed miserably with No 3 son who doesn't even like football let alone supports the Blues.


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Beamish museum? That's the mining museum?? Must be 40 years since I last visited! Enjoy.
> 
> Anyway. Good morning all. Weather looks to be better but still wet. Heading off to spinning shortly - I'm thinking of doing a double class today.
> 
> No.2 son is 30 today!  I was "only" 34 when he joined us. Everyone home for quick family lunch, then down to Rovers with No.1 and No. 2 sons. I failed miserably with No 3 son who doesn't even like football let alone supports the Blues.



Happy Birthday to your lad. Looking online Beamish looks big, a town, a village and a farm.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2018)

Good morning folks. Seems to be a calmer day here. No wind or rain.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2018)

Mornin' all.
Usual stuff today, then off to the Braunton Christmas Fayre tonight.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Dec 2018)

It's dark and very wet here today


----------



## screenman (1 Dec 2018)

Just finished brekkie in spoons, off for a bit of retail therapy. Have a nice day everybody.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2018)

A lazy start to a lazy day for me. Just had my coffee and about to crawl into the shower.
Mrs D was up and out to Aldi at 08.15.......she says it was already crowded. 
I have a leaky radiator to sort out. No idea why the valve has decided to leak though. I tweaked it with my trusty spanner last night and it is better but still not right......I will give it another 1/4 turn and hope that works.


----------



## GM (1 Dec 2018)

Morning all. Up at half six to make the tea's, it was dark and rainy so back to bed I went.


----------



## screenman (1 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> A lazy start to a lazy day for me. Just had my coffee and about to crawl into the shower.
> Mrs D was up and out to Aldi at 08.15.......she says it was already crowded.
> I have a leaky radiator to sort out. No idea why the valve has decided to leak though. I tweaked it with my trusty spanner last night and it is better but still not right......I will give it another 1/4 turn and hope that works.



Over tight is often the cause of compression joint leaks.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Over tight is often the cause of compression joint leaks.


Yes......I spoke to my Mr Fixit and he advised 1/4 turn maximum.
I gave it 1/8th last night ( I said 1/4 in my earlier post but that was wrong) and its better but still weeping. I am going to try another nudge shortly but must confess to being a tad worried.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> G'day all, I'm back from my 6 week jaunt around Aus. I came back on the non stop service by Quantas from Perth to Heathrow. It wasn't too bad, 17 hours in the air, but quite a comfy plane, the Boeing Dreamliner 787. My carbon footprint is huge after all the miles covered by car and air, which is not a good thing but I had a great time away. If anyone is thinking of going, I can thoroughly recommend going to W A, Coral Bay and Ningalloo in Particular.


First time I've ever heard/seen anyone recomend a loo for a holiday destination.

Did you try "Tailor Quigley's""?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> G'day all, I'm back from my 6 week jaunt around Aus. I came back on the non stop service by Quantas from Perth to Heathrow. It wasn't too bad, 17 hours in the air, but quite a comfy plane, the Boeing Dreamliner 787. My carbon footprint is huge after all the miles covered by car and air, which is not a good thing but I had a great time away. If anyone is thinking of going, I can thoroughly recommend going to W A, Coral Bay and Ningalloo in Particular.


Sounds like you had a ball..... nice one
But I have 2 questions/comments.
1. Your post started with "G'day all". Should that not be "G'day Cobbers"
2. Ningaloo??? How can we take you seriously when you tell porkies like that!! No place can be called Ningaloo


----------



## gavroche (1 Dec 2018)

Good afternoon all. Had a busy morning after getting up at 9.30. Took Molly for a walk, put together a bench drill I bought in Aldi yesterday. I also wanted the bench frettsaw but they didn't have one in this particular Aldi. I will get it on Monday in Rhyl as I know they have some. I also put a new seat cover on a chair to match our new curtains. The weather is good here today so should be going for a ride this afternoon but it won't happen as I don't want to leave Molly on our own due to Mrs G being in Bristol until tomorrow night. Having tea at my son's house tonight . Lazy afternoon for me till then.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds like you had a ball..... nice one
> But I have 2 questions/comments.
> 1. Your post started with "G'day all". Should that not be "G'day Cobbers"
> 2. *Ningaloo???* How can we take you seriously when you tell porkies like that!! No place can be called Ningaloo


Could be an Australian lullaby.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Dec 2018)

It stopped raining so got in a quick 3 mile walk, a nice cup of tea now


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2018)

Coach driver dropped us off at Beamish at ten and picked us at quarter to four, it rained up until half an hour before we left. But we had a good day, didn't manage to see it all though.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2018)

Morning chaps. It's been blowing a real hooley here all night. Coffee at the ready for me.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2018)

Good Morning Guys and Girls - damp, grey, drizzling. It's 8.15 so why isn't Paul on his bike you ask? Damp, grey, drizzling he says. Binned riding for today and meeting a good friend for coffee. Not only is he not on his bike he is still in bed drinking coffee, a novel experience for a Sunday.

I shall be ordering our beef rib joint for Christmas from the farm shop this morning. Only going to be five this year - the smallest for 30+ years, it's going to be a strange day. Plan is to buy small quantities of special treats. We are often 10+ on the day.

Great day for No.2 son's birthday topped off with a fabulous 4-2 win for the Rovers. We were truly excellent and Tom was delighted, which after the diabolical display on Wednesday we all deserved.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2018)

@Dave Beamish looks very interesting. I have been before many years ago but it was a shadow of today. I think we could plan a trip for the spring


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2018)

Must be Christmas soon then?


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2018)

Good morning folks. On the coach and on our way to York, from York we're on our way home.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks. On the coach and on our way to York, from York we're on our way home.



We lived in York for four years. It's our spiritual home and the UK city I would live in. When I rode the Way of the Roses I was nackered on reaching York in early evening. I rode straight to the Minster and gave her a hug. Daft but that's how I feel about the place. Enjoy. A wonderful, wonderful city.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2018)

What is it with ladybirds this year?? We had literally hundreds in the garden this year and most seem to have moved in with us. I have one crawling round the edge of the laptop as I type and another sat on on the dongle for the wireless mouse!!! There may well be two or three in the shower when I get up.

Still I have always had a soft spot for ladybirds so it's fun.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> What is it with ladybirds this year?? We had literally hundreds in the garden this year and most seem to have moved in with us. I have one crawling round the edge of the laptop as I type and another sat on on the dongle for the wireless mouse!!! There may well be two or three in the shower when I get up.
> 
> Still I have always had a soft spot for ladybirds so it's fun.




We very rarely see ladybirds here.


----------



## GM (2 Dec 2018)

Morning all. Out this morning for a whippet meet up, about 50 or so whippets running around at top speed having fun is a sight to see. 

York is a great city, one of my brothers lives there, we go there a couple of times a year and have a great time.


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2018)

Looking forward to my sunday roast.


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Looking forward to my sunday roast.


Me too!
Taking doggie onto the beach in a mo, then a stroll down to our local for a Sunday blowout.


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds like you had a ball..... nice one
> But I have 2 questions/comments.
> 1. Your post started with "G'day all". Should that not be "G'day Cobbers"
> 2. Ningaloo??? How can we take you seriously when you tell porkies like that!! No place can be called Ningaloo


Ningaloo Coast
Coral reef
*Description*
The Ningaloo Coast is a World Heritage Site located in the north west coastal region of Western Australia. The 705,015-hectare heritage-listed area is located approximately 1,200 kilometres north of Perth, along the East Indian Ocean. Wikipedia


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Ningaloo Coast
> Coral reef
> *Description*
> The Ningaloo Coast is a World Heritage Site located in the north west coastal region of Western Australia. The 705,015-hectare heritage-listed area is located approximately 1,200 kilometres north of Perth, along the East Indian Ocean. Wikipedia


Turtley amazing....


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2018)

Still suffering a bit of jetlag, but starting to come back to UK timings


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave Beamish looks very interesting. I have been before many years ago but it was a shadow of today. I think we could plan a trip for the spring



Beamish covers 300 acres, its bigger than both the similar attractions by me put together, thats Blsts Hill and The Black Country Museum. They are expanding it as well with a 1950's town.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Ningaloo Coast
> Coral reef
> *Description*
> The Ningaloo Coast is a World Heritage Site located in the north west coastal region of Western Australia. The 705,015-hectare heritage-listed area is located approximately 1,200 kilometres north of Perth, along the East Indian Ocean. Wikipedia


Sounds amazing. Did you manage any snorkelling or scuba diving ?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2018)

Confession time.
I have a hangover .
SiL and hubby stayed till lateOclock then I made an error. I switched TV on to record this mornings footy and JAWS was on. Not seen it for many years so sat up till 01.30 with another couple of drinks. Not a good idea


----------



## gavroche (2 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE="PaulSB, post: 5458248, 
I rode straight to the Minster and gave her a hug[/QUOTE]
You must have very long arms!!


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds amazing. Did you manage any snorkelling or scuba diving ?


Yes, plenty of snorkelling. I was out off the boat for several sessions, must of been over two hours in total.
I was also earlier in the trip out off the coast of Queensland at Cairns. The Great Barrier reef is a lot further out from the coast, but just as spectacular. Two different sessions of snorkelling there as well.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2018)

gavroche said:


> [QUOTE="PaulSB, post: 5458248,
> I rode straight to the Minster and gave her a hug


You must have very long arms!![/QUOTE]

Wasn't easy!!


----------



## GM (2 Dec 2018)

We're in the pub, a nice pint of Siren Sound wave...


----------



## GM (2 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Confession time.
> I have a hangover .
> SiL and hubby stayed till lateOclock then I made an error. I switched TV on to record this mornings footy and JAWS was on. Not seen it for many years so sat up till 01.30 with another couple of drinks. Not a good idea




I made that mistake, started watching it till about midnight when the eye's won. We saw it first time round when we were courting.


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> We're in the pub, a nice pint of Siren Sound wave...
> 
> View attachment 441164


Looks a bit cloudy?


----------



## GM (2 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Looks a bit cloudy?




The perfect pint!


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Looks a bit cloudy?


Been like that all day here we had rain as well


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2018)

Right, that's the Little Tykes car checked ove rin readiness for its MOT tomorrow morning. Will it result in much joy and smiles, or thoughts of suicide?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2018)

Still peeing down here. On my way to meet a friend for coffee I saw about a dozen cyclists. Chapeau.

Forecast for Tuesday is good. Monday is going to be a very busy day to get everything done.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2018)

Evening folks. Much horrible weather here today. Very windy indeed. A real hooley. Watched a film. Did a bit of reading. Did some housework now relaxing and watching Country File.


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2018)

I've got gutsache. I may have to sit on the launch pad and clench for lift-off.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2018)

We got back from York about six, we're now down the pub.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2018)

Bought Christmas lunch today. Ribeye joint. Yummmyyyy.

Just made four fish pies for two to freeze. All ingredients either yellow label or off my allotment. Very satisfying.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> I've got gutsache. I may have to sit on the launch pad and clench for lift-off.


T minus 11h 45min.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2018)

Blimey! I'm first this morning!


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2018)

My routine is all messed up. Just swilling a Clooneys then off out the door to take the Little Tikes car for it's MOT.


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2018)

Morning all, seems a bit strange to wake up at 6.30 and instead of bright sunshine, it is dark. I shall be out on the bike a bit later. It is cloudy and windy as I look out the window. 
I have some shopping to do as well as the chores, and I need a haircut. Life returns to normal.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2018)

Good morning. Monsoon type weather here. Still hissing down. . Just chugging down my first cup of coffee.


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2018)

Good morning from a very wet Coventry, bike rides cancelled, washing's on the clothes horse and I'm not sure what I'm doing with the day, I've tablets to pick up from the chemists and we've got to get my Good lady a doctors apointment thats about it.


----------



## jongooligan (3 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Beamish covers 300 acres, its bigger than both the similar attractions by me put together, thats Blsts Hill and The Black Country Museum. They are expanding it as well with a 1950's town.



Haven't been for a while (well, not a paid visit) but there always was a lot more going on in the summer. In fact parts of it were closed in the winter. 

Friends of ours used to run the pub in the museum and I've done the odd shift behind the bar complete with wing collar, shin length apron and serge trousers that were so thick and warm I could feel the sweat trickling down my legs. Wasn't helped by the fire being half way up the chimney even on the hottest days. The landlord would wink and say, 'The museum pay for the firewood and every log on the fire is another twenty quid in the till'. His theory was that the view of the fire through the wide open door would draw people in and the heat would make them even thirstier than usual.

If you're really tight fisted it's worth looking at an OS map of the area which will show you where there are rights of way which bypass the entrance tills.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2018)

No rain here and 11.5c, got to go shopping for a few bits this morning


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2018)

Good morning.........it's raining.

Two boily eggs, three pieces of toast. Feeling highly motivated. Plan is:

Clean and build fires
Bring down more logs
Change beds
Wash and iron
Tidy up
Housework
Prepare tea
Double spinning

Time to get on.......


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2018)

Shopping done now what can I do.......Oh yeah breakfast


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2018)

Bit of a non day today. Weather's not too good so took doggie to Bicclescombe park in Ilfracombe, then picked up a bit of shopping at LIDL. That's about it really.


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2018)

My typical reschedule is a right mess today thanks to the MOT man. Im hoping normal service resumed tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Clean and build fires - DONE
> Bring down more logs - DONE
> Change beds - DONE
> Wash and iron - DONE++
> ...


Nackered!!

++ 3 Loads
** Bottomed spare bedroom so kitchen waits till Wednesday. My cousin is staying Wednesday night.

I'm going to be VERY UNHAPPY if the sun doesn't shine as forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2018)

Not been a bad day here. Warm enough that i didn''t have to start a fire until 4 pm.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Shopping done now what can I do.......Oh yeah breakfast



Priorities, priorities.

Anyone know what happened to our American friend, Bob? Perhaps the British sense of humour didn't help??


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Priorities, priorities.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to our American friend, Bob? Perhaps the British sense of humour didn't help??




Maybe we confused the crap out of him so much that he couldn't come back.


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bit of a non day today. Weather's not too good so took doggie to Bicclescombe park in Ilfracombe, then picked up a bit of shopping at LIDL. That's about it really.



If its any consolation I haven't done much either, three visits to my Good Ladies doctors to get her tablets sorted, cleaned the bathroom and the stepson visited, and thats about it.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Priorities, priorities.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to our American friend, Bob? Perhaps the British sense of humour didn't help??


He was on on Thursday.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2018)

Double Spin - DONE


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Double Spin - DONE


There & Back?


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> He was on on Thursday.



Bob? The guy with no arms or legs that went swimming a lot?

Word is he was also born without a torso, but he had one fitted in a revolutionary transplant - since then his life has been miserable. He should have given up while he was a head.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Bob? The guy with no arms or legs that went swimming a lot?
> 
> Word is he was also born without a torso, but he had one fitted in a revolutionary transplant - since then his life has been miserable. He should have given up while he was a head.




Nasty wotsit you.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2018)

Yawn. Why am I awake?

Good Morning all. Clear black sky and frosty. Heading out with the old farts for a ride at 9.00am.

On checking my Facebook I'm disturbed to discover my wife eagerly sharing the ALDI £85 voucher scam to all her friends.

Mrs P has become an avid I'm a Celebrity fan. I mentioned this a couple of weeks ago. She is now watching every night. I asked why? She replied because "I know who they are and they seem like nice people." 

Frankly I'm worried.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2018)

Good morning. Very dark and cold here, so I have started a fire aleady. Brrrr. . I never watch reality crap on The TV. Can't stand it.


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2018)

Mornin'.
Looks like it'll be ok here until about 14.00hrs, so we'll be out for a little ride this morning. Coffee at Wetherspoon's is a distinct possibility.


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2018)

Moaning. Muttley walked. All the twits are out, either scraping their cars because they're too lazy to put them away or cover them. Then there are then other car twits - the road between us and one of the adjacent villages is closed - motorists are ignoring the road closure, driving around the signs and carrying on. I can only hope their cars fall down a deep trench when they get to the roadworks.

I mean, the signs have two words - ROAD and CLOSED. I'm no Einsteinninin but even a thick like me can figure out what the at means.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I never watch reality crap on The TV. Can't stand it.



Good.

Meanwhile I sneaked up to the loft and managed to grab another 90 minutes zzzzzzz.. ..........can't use the spare room as I made it up for my cousin's stay tomorrow.

Beautiful clear morning. Extra porridge and then get ready to leave at 9.00 to meet the guys at 9.45.


----------



## Paulus (4 Dec 2018)

Good morning, a nice bright frosty start to the day here. I will meeting my mate and his dog a little later for a long walk across the fields and maybe a coffee and bacon. sandwich at the cafe.
Sainsburys have emailed me to say that they cannot deliver the ginger biscuits and the wine I have ordered.
so I will have to cycle around and get them elsewhere.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2018)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry, washings out and my fixed is parked in the kitchen, I'll be out for a ride in a bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry, washings out and my fixed is parked in the kitchen, I'll be out for a ride in a bit.




What a brave (or mad) boy you are.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What a brave (or mad) boy you are.



It looks an excelent morning for a bike ride, frost on the rooftops but none on the road outside, and posible the only day I'll get a ride in by the look of the weather forcast


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> It looks an excelent morning for a bike ride, frost on the rooftops but none on the road outside, and posible the only day I'll get a ride in by the look of the weather forcast




Good luck.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2018)

I'm sat in the Bake 180 cafe at Middleton Hall with a turkey batch and a coffee.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Very dark and cold here, so I have started a fire aleady. Brrrr. . I never watch reality crap on The TV. Can't stand it.


I sent off the application for Hunted, in your name.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> I sent off the application for Hunted, in your name.




Yeah. I would be dead good at that.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Yeah. I would be dead good at that.


Maybe we'll see how good.


----------



## Slow But Determined (4 Dec 2018)

I have been at the dentist, more wallet pain, just what did happen to my 46 years of NI contributions??


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> just what did happen to my 46 years of NI contributions??



They were given to Malawi to fund a dentistry project there. And I'm not joking.


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2018)

Back from our ride into Barnstaple and back. Dropped in to the newly refurbished Heanton Inn on the Tarka Trail for a coffee.
Very dank and cold out there today.


----------



## derrick (4 Dec 2018)

Lovely sunny morning here, just had to go for a quick spin, could not go to far as i have an imortant meeting to attend. but it was nice to be out in the sun, dry roads and not a lot of wind. Probably grab a beer a bit later after the meet.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1999518374#kudos


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2018)

Just hacked an old Elder tree down - been meaning to do it for ages!


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2018)

I got back a little while ago, 50 enjoyable if cold miles. Harvest Hill lane wasn’t as bad as I thought it would be, Kinwalsey lane was entertaining, ankle deep in rutted frozen mud at the start, I had to drag the back brake and lean on the fixed wheel on the descent to cap my speed and pick my line carefully, at the other end it was covered in hoar frost and I rode on wondering what was hidden underneath, at this point I encountered a hoard of hikers and had stop and let them past. At the narrow bridge on Coton Road they were working on the bridge and the road was closed, but they let me through, on the way back I changed my route to avoid the bridge. Apart from that it was a enjoyable morning on the bike.


----------



## jongooligan (4 Dec 2018)

It was a lovely, sunny morning here but our street was icy so did some housework . By the time the ice had melted the sun had gone in but it was still dry so went for a short but hilly spin. I've got Gatorskins (skater skins) on the bike at the minute and have had a few twitchy moments. Think the Marathon + will be going back on until spring.


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2018)

Just had a lovely snooze. Just woken up to Dr Michelle Thaller on tv talking about her huge supernovas. There seems to be a pattern forming - it would seem my sort is tv presenting mathematicians and scientists. Female ones, before anyone mentions that boring plum Brian Cox.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2018)

#5 #9 Been a good day on the bike. 58 miles with an average of 14.4 - a touch slow but early on we were cautious.

Can't say I feel like doing anything else today.

I may have a wee dram at 6.00pm.......showing restraint.


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> #5 #9 Been a good day on the bike. 58 miles with an average of 14.4 - a touch slow but early on we were cautious.
> 
> Can't say I feel like doing anything else today.
> 
> I may have a wee dram at 6.00pm.......showing restraint.


It's 6.00pm in Paris.......


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's 6.00pm in Paris.......



Lucky bugger......


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2018)

I've just watched a Christmas Carol, Bah Humbug


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> #5 #9 Been a good day on the bike. 58 miles with an average of 14.4 - a touch slow but early on we were cautious.
> 
> Can't say I feel like doing anything else today.
> 
> I may have a wee dram at 6.00pm.......showing restraint.



You did better than me, I barely averaged 13mph, I'm going to have to have a search, see if I can find my cycling legs.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2018)

Had a nice snooze and woke up to find Mrs P making tea.

The gorgeous Sally Philips is on the telly.

Heaven!


----------



## derrick (4 Dec 2018)

Still in the pub.

Got here at 4pm its now 20 past 7. Might have another one. Then walk up the hill to home.not sayig how many o have had. But its more than 4.


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2018)

I'm laying in my heated waterbed. It's a hard life.


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> View attachment 441444
> Still in the pub.
> 
> Got here at 4pm its now 20 past 7. Might have another one. Then walk up the hill to home.not sayig how many o have had. But its more than 4.


Sterling effort!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

Morning folks. . Another day in Paradise even if it is raining.. And there is nothing wrong with the wonderful Professor Brian Cox @Drago .


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2018)

Hello world. It's raining. Hardly a great surprise. My quandary is whether or not to light the woodburner - the house doesn't feel cold and the heating hasn't been on since 9.00pm yesterday.

Tonight I'm going to watch Burnley v Liverpool with my cousin. We will have a meal in the director's lounge before watching the game from the director's box. My cousin has a lot of money, an awful lot of money****

Not sure what the rest of the day will bring. I do have a lot of outstanding household admin to do. Mrs P is going on a patchwork course.

**** a small compensation for supporting Burnley.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world. It's raining. Hardly a great surprise. My quandary is whether or not to light the woodburner - the house doesn't feel cold and the heating hasn't been on since 9.00pm yesterday.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to watch Burnley v Liverpool with my cousin. We will have a meal in the director's lounge before watching the game from the director's box. My cousin has a lot of money, an awful lot of money****
> 
> ...




I have started my fire. I can always let it go out if it gets to be too much later on.


----------



## screenman (5 Dec 2018)

We do not have a fire to light, that may change next year, we do have underfloor heating and lots of insulation, which makes a nice warm house allover.

Forgot the important part, it is cold, wet and dark outside and I am going to spend a large part of the day tinkering in a nice warm workshop..


----------



## jongooligan (5 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Tonight I'm going to watch Burnley v Liverpool with my cousin. We will have a meal in the director's lounge before watching the game from the director's box. My cousin has a lot of money, an awful lot of money****
> 
> **** a small compensation for supporting Burnley.



Say what you like about Burnley but there's one thing I've noticed when I've been there and that's that you only ever see Burnley shirts in the streets. No Man U, no Barcelona, nobody but Burnley. And they have always given us a lively welcome when I've been there supporting the one and only Leeds United. Proper fans.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have started my fire. I can always let it go out if it gets to be too much later on.



Just heard the central heating boiler fire up. My fire now lit......I'm not burning gas when I've got a small forest dried out in my woodshed! 

If we petition Shaun would he give us a couple of new emojis??? I'd like a "snug and warm" and a "generally feeling quite smug about retirement" one!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Just heard the central heating boiler fire up. My fire now lit......I'm not burning gas when I've got a small forest dried out in my woodshed!
> 
> If we petition Shaun would he give us a couple of new emojis??? I'd like a "snug and warm" and a "generally feeling quite smug about retirement" one!




Sounds like an excellent idea.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Dec 2018)

And the Lord said “let there be light” 
…... well he missed this part of the flipping country this morning


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2018)

Good morning from a damp Coventry, yesterday morning it was cold and frosty, this morning its wet and warm


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Say what you like about Burnley........



It was only a joke......


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> And the Lord said “let there be light”
> …... well he missed this part of the flipping country this morning



LOL - quote of the day.


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2018)

Muttley walked. A bit milder today, and rather moist.


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

Going up country to see friends next week, so this morning we are traipsing around Barnstaple to get some 'last minute presents'. 
Some good may come of it if we happen to be passing a pub at lunchtime.


----------



## screenman (5 Dec 2018)

1.5 litre's decanted into 15ml and 7 ml bottles done.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

I may have have to purchase a snorkel and flippers.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2018)

Mrs P and Mr P have just agreed as we have a rather costly trip to Vietnam in 2019 not to give each other presents this year. The stress this has relieved for me is immeasurable.....................


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> 1.5 litre's decanted into 15ml and 7 ml bottles done.



Nope, gone right over my head. Have I missed something????


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have have to purchase a snorkel and flippers.



You'll have to beat me to the shops.................


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have have to purchase a snorkel and flippers.



Figure hugging wetsuit?


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have have to purchase a snorkel and flippers.


I've got a surfboard you can borrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've got a surfboard you can borrow.




Your generosity is overwhelming.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Figure hugging wetsuit?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've got a surfboard you can borrow.



She would be some sight dressed like that on a surfboard


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

I have finished my Christmas shopping. It is a hard job surfing the net, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> She would be some sight dressed like that on a surfboard


I reserve judgement.....


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have started my fire. I can always let it go out if it gets to be too much later on.



Surely its not that cold


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have finished my Christmas shopping. It is a hard job surfing the net, but someone has to do it.





welsh dragon said:


> I have finished my Christmas shopping. It is a hard job surfing the net, but someone has to do it.



Thats great, you can forget about it now


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

It's wetter and windier than than @Drago 's Y Fronts out there this morning!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Thats great, you can forget about it now




Thank god. I hate shopping


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank god. I hate shopping



+1 there


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's wetter and windier than than @Drago 's Y Fronts out there this morning!



Are they legendary then??


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Are they legendary then??




You have no idea.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You have no idea.



You seem well informed


----------



## Paulus (5 Dec 2018)

Morning all, The dog has been walked and domestics done. It is one of those wet,, damp but mild days here. I don't think it is actually going to get light today. Off to the shops later to get the few goods Sainsburys couldn't deliver yesterday, ie, ginger biscuits and bottles of Pinot and Malbec. Then to the pub for a couple at lunchtime.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Figure hugging wetsuit?



That sounds like fun!


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> That sounds like fun!



Getting in or out of it?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, The dog has been walked and domestics done. It is one of those wet,, damp but mild days here. I don't think it is actually going to get light today. Off to the shops later to get the few goods Sainsburys couldn't deliver yesterday, ie, ginger biscuits and bottles of Pinot and Malbec. Then to the pub for a couple at lunchtime.



Mmmmm....stressful day then?


----------



## Slow But Determined (5 Dec 2018)

Persisting it down here so going to spend an hour in the gym (the garage!) doing some indoor training.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Persisting it down here so going to spend an hour in the gym (the garage!) doing some indoor training.



Turbo or rollers?


----------



## screenman (5 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Nope, gone right over my head. Have I missed something????



I sell glass repair resins that I buy in bulk and decant to sell in much smaller sizes. I do not call what I do work so I feel entitled to be here. Unlike Drago who works 5 days a week as an agony aunt and Dirk who I reckon is a pub tester.


----------



## GM (5 Dec 2018)

Afternoon all. Busy morning deleting a load of junk of the desktop, trying to free up some icloud and dropbox space for a new batch of photos.
Busy day yesterday as well, re-upholstering the dining room chairs, sitting comfortably now!


----------



## Slow But Determined (5 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Turbo or rollers?



Whisper it quietly, exercise bike.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Whisper it quietly, exercise bike.


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

The chip butties at the Black 'Oss were brill. £3.00


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

I have just been talking to my mum on the phone. She was telling me that my brother went into Birmingham city centre to do some shopping and he was shocked at the number of homeless people are there and in some places they have set up tents. Never seen that in Brum before.


----------



## Slow But Determined (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> The chip butties at the Black 'Oss were brill. £3.00
> 
> View attachment 441527



Think they may need to thaw the butter a bit make it easier to spread!!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just been talking to my mum on the phone. She was telling me that my brother went into Birmingham city centre to do some shopping and he was shocked at the number of homeless people are there and in some places they have set up tents. Never seen that in Brum before.



I said the same about Preston this time last year - I don't go in to town often. Manchester is getting better I'm glad to say. Thanks in no small part to Andy Burnham, Mayor, getting off his arse and actually doing something - rare for most politicians.

I don't think people are aware of the scale of the problems in this country........I'm now going to make a pot of tea before I hit full on rant mode.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I said the same about Preston this time last year - I don't go in to town often. Manchester is getting better I'm glad to say. Thanks in no small part to Andy Burnham, Mayor, getting off his arse and actually doing something - rare for most politicians.
> 
> I don't think people are aware of the scale of the problems in this country........I'm now going to make a pot of tea before I hit full on rant mode.




I havn't been in the city centre for years. I understand an awful lot of shops and stores have shut down. Most of the ones left are rubbish. I used to love window shopping during my lunch break. I worked in the city centre.


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Think they may need to thaw the butter a bit make it easier to spread!!


Nah - the chips melted it. Lubberly!


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just been talking to my mum on the phone. She was telling me that my brother went into Birmingham city centre to do some shopping and he was shocked at the number of homeless people are there and in some places they have set up tents. Never seen that in Brum before.



It's similar in the centre of Coventry, very sad.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2018)

Another profitable afternoon down the club, we won the bonus ball, all three prizes, I won a line and the pot, my Good Lady won a house.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Think they may need to thaw the butter a bit make it easier to spread!!



I would imagine nice hot chips would have soon had the butter melting evenly


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just been talking to my mum on the phone. She was telling me that my brother went into Birmingham city centre to do some shopping and he was shocked at the number of homeless people are there and in some places they have set up tents. Never seen that in Brum before.



Unfortunately very true, its also interesting to see the guy that rocks up outside Snow Hill station with his dog just before the first busy train that gets in at 06:30. He gets the blanket round him and the begging cup out. You wonder if he is genuine. You could set your watch by him.
Also at a couple of the major sets of traffic lights out of the city you get people begging there as the cars are stopped at the lights.
Reminds me of something from South Africa or the USA


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Another profitable afternoon down the club, we won the bonus ball, all three prizes, I won a line and the pot, my Good Lady won a house.


Blimey! When are you moving?


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! When are you moving?



 We'll be getting ourselves banned if we keep this up


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Another profitable afternoon down the club, we won the bonus ball, all three prizes, I won a line and the pot, my Good Lady won a house.



Big house in the country. ...hopefully


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> We'll be getting ourselves banned if we keep this up



Just imagine the regulars nudging each other and going tut tut.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Unfortunately very true, its also interesting to see the guy that rocks up outside Snow Hill station with his dog just before the first busy train that gets in at 06:30. He gets the blanket round him and the begging cup out. You wonder if he is genuine. You could set your watch by him.
> Also at a couple of the major sets of traffic lights out of the city you get people begging there as the cars are stopped at the lights.
> Reminds me of something from South Africa or the USA




Clearly things are much worse than when i lived in Brum


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Clearly things are much worse than when i lived in Brum



And will probably get worse.
Its not the best experience


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> And will probably get worse.
> Its not the best experience




I keep saying i will have to get a train into Brum to do some shopping. Now though, i don't think will bother.


----------



## Rusty Nails (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just been talking to my mum on the phone. She was telling me that my brother went into Birmingham city centre to do some shopping and he was shocked at the number of homeless people are there and in some places they have set up tents. Never seen that in Brum before.



The tents thing has taken off all over the place. We have them in Cardiff city centre and I've seen them in Swansea. It has to be better than just sleeping open to the elements in this weather.


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Clearly things are much worse than when i lived in Brum


Whereabouts did you live in Brummie land?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Whereabouts did you live in Brummie land?




Near the Heartlands Hospital


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Just imagine the regulars nudging each other and going tut tut.



We are regulars


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Near the Heartlands Hospital


Bordesley Green?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bordesley Green?




Yes. I lived there for around 27 years.


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. I lived there for around 27 years.


Nice......


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nice......




Yeah. Right.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nice......




It could have been worse. It could have been Alum Rock.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I keep saying i will have to get a train into Brum to do some shopping. Now though, i don't think will bother.



The nice bits are nice just like any other city.
Look at all the wealth in London yet look at what happens in other parts.
You would be better off on the train as the roadworks are a joke


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> We are regulars



You'll be black balled


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It could have been worse. It could have been Alum Rock.


Ozzy Osbourne came from Alum Rock.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Ozzy Osbourne came from Alum Rock.




That figures.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Ozzy Osbourne came from Alum Rock.



I thought it was Aston?
Or did he live there when he was a bit older


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> That figures.


I was dragged up in Sparkhill.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> I was dragged up in Sparkhill.




Nearly as bad as Bordesley Green. Anywhere near Ladypool road by any chance?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Nearly as bad as Bordesley Green. Anywhere near Ladypool road by any chance?



Balti land??


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Nearly as bad as Bordesley Green. Anywhere near Ladypool road by any chance?


Ladypool Road ran across the end of the road where I was born.



172traindriver said:


> Balti land??


Not in the 1950s it wasn't!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Ladypool Road ran across the end of the road where I was born.
> 
> 
> Not in the 1950s it wasn't!




I walked down Ladypool road numerous times in the dark, on my own when i was dating Mr WD.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I walked down Ladypool road numerous times in the dark, on my own when i was dating Mr WD.



Bet you scared the life out of him


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I walked down Ladypool road numerous times in the dark, on my own when i was dating Mr WD.


Braver than me!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Braver than me!




It was bloody scary...


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It was bloody scary...


Bet you wouldn't do it now!


----------



## gavroche (5 Dec 2018)

Molly is booked to be spayed on Friday morning. I hope the op goes well and I will feel sorry for her but we don't want puppies. Sorry Molly.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bet you wouldn't do it now!




Not a chance.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2018)

What a crap day (weather wise). It was hammering down when I got up at 07.30 but I was in a team golf comp so duty bound to go .
By the time we finished we were well wet. I have good weather proofs but after several hours the rain finds ways in.
Christmas lunch followed. I had starter and mains..... they were over generous with everything. How the others ate 3 courses I have no idea.
Home now. Blue n green bins out. Whisky going down nicely.


----------



## screenman (5 Dec 2018)

Serviced Pam's car this afternoon, first time I have done a service myself since I packed up being a technician 43 years ago. Technician, well that is what the garage called me, mechanic more likely.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It was bloody scary...



Was it, even back then?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Was it, even back then?




Oh yes.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh yes.



Silly woman walking round there


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Serviced Pam's car this afternoon...



Euphemism of the week!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

Hey @Drago . Dr Alice Roberts is on in an hour.


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2018)

What channel?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> What channel?



BBC four.


----------



## beepbeep (5 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Balti land??


someone mention curry ?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> BBC four.



He's disappeared and gone quiet


----------



## beepbeep (5 Dec 2018)

poppadum ?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Dec 2018)

beepbeep said:


> someone mention curry ?



Plenty choice down Ladypool Road


----------



## beepbeep (5 Dec 2018)

is it posh ?


----------



## Slow But Determined (5 Dec 2018)

Ernie Prize Checker Day today,

£100 quid for me (will fill the car up with diesel, just!!)
£75 for Mrs. Slow.

Last draw of 2018 and total winnings for the year have paid far more than if we had put the money in a fixed term account at the bank. Obviously I realise we could have won nowt but been a good year, no big prizes but lots of small amounts which add up.


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> BBC four.



Dr Roberts can excavate me any time she wants!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Dr Roberts can excavate me any time she wants!



You are def disgusting.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Just heard the central heating boiler fire up. My fire now lit......I'm not burning gas when I've got a small forest dried out in my woodshed!
> 
> If we petition Shaun would he give us a couple of new emojis??? I'd like a "snug and warm" and a "generally feeling quite smug about retirement" one!


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> The nice bits are nice just like any other city.
> Look at all the wealth in London yet look at what happens in other parts.
> You would be better off on the train as the roadworks are a joke


Both are a joke round these parts!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Ernie Prize Checker Day today,
> 
> £100 quid for me (will fill the car up with diesel, just!!)
> £75 for Mrs. Slow.
> ...



Same for us, £150 this month. Got a return of 1.8% this year.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> I was dragged up in Sparkhill.



We lived in Sparkbrook for six months or so from September 1980. I think it was Stoney Lane. We were married in English Martyrs R C.

Got out to Harborne shortly afterwards.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Dr Roberts can excavate me any time she wants!



Clearly an enjoyable experience


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You are def disgusting.



Sounds like he was stating a fact


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2018)

Morning chaps. Horrible nights sleep but managed to fall asleep in the end for a couple of hours. . Not as cold today here.


----------



## Dirk (6 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> We lived in Sparkbrook for six months or so from September 1980. I think it was Stoney Lane. We were married in English Martyrs R C.
> 
> Got out to Harborne shortly afterwards.


I remember the English Tomatyrs school in Sparkbrook. 
I went to Dennis Road Junior & Infants school from 1958 to 1962, just off Stoney Lane. We moved to Hall Green when I was 7. The rest of my school life was split between Hall Green Juniors and Moseley Grammar. I left Brum in 1977......never to return.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. Horrible nights sleep but managed to fall asleep in the end for a couple of hours. . Not as cold today here.



Tomorrow is looking unsettled


----------



## Paulus (6 Dec 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Ernie Prize Checker Day today,
> 
> £100 quid for me (will fill the car up with diesel, just!!)
> £75 for Mrs. Slow.
> ...



£25 for me this month. Was hoping for a couple of extra noughts, but it is a few pints care of ERNIE
This year I have had a couple of hundred out of the system so no complaints from me. Better return than most
bank/building society accounts.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> £25 for me this month. Was hoping for a couple of extra noughts, but it is a few pints care of ERNIE
> This year I have had a couple of hundred out of the system so no complaints from me. Better return than most
> bank/building society accounts.




Do you mind if i ask on average how many times a year you have won something?


----------



## derrick (6 Dec 2018)

We win every day we wake up, you only lose if you don't wake up.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> We win every day we wake up, you only lose if you don't wake up.




Touche.


----------



## Dirk (6 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you mind if i ask on average how many times a year you have won something?


Gonna cash mine in and buy new ones.
Got the maximum allowance but have only had £25 this year.
Maybe some fresh numbers might work.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Gonna cash mine in and buy new ones.
> Got the maximum allowance but have only had £25 this year.
> Maybe some fresh numbers might work.




You can do it all online can't you?


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2018)

Rain stopped play, I'm in Oaks Farm Shop Balsall Common with a batch and a coffee. I'm on my way back when I've finished here.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Rain stopped play, I'm in Oaks Farm Shop Balsall Common with a batch and a coffee. I'm on way back when I've finished here.




Well done for getting out there.


----------



## Dirk (6 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You can do it all online can't you?


Yes, it's simple enough.


----------



## Paulus (6 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you mind if i ask on average how many times a year you have won something?


This year it has been on average every other month, but the last three months I have won £25 each time and in September two of my bonds came in with £25 each.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you mind if i ask on average how many times a year you have won something?


I was give a premium bond when I was born 67 years ago .............it has never come up


----------



## GM (6 Dec 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Ernie Prize Checker Day today,
> 
> £100 quid for me (will fill the car up with diesel, just!!)
> £75 for Mrs. Slow.
> ...






PaulSB said:


> Same for us, £150 this month. Got a return of 1.8% this year.






Paulus said:


> £25 for me this month. Was hoping for a couple of extra noughts, but it is a few pints care of ERNIE
> This year I have had a couple of hundred out of the system so no complaints from me. Better return than most
> bank/building society accounts.






In 1973 I bought 100 quids worth of PB's, I've not had a single penny back in winnings. I might be just unlucky, or the big one is not far away!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2018)

I remember getting a few pb's when i was about 10 or 11. They were a 10 shillings in those days? No idea what happened to them.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> In 1973 I bought 100 quids worth of PB's, I've not had a single penny back in winnings. I might be just unlucky, or the big one is not far away!



I have one from 1954, given to me when I was born. While I fully understand each bond has an equal chance it's clear to have a good chance of winning one needs a sizeable holding. I also understand, though I know a mathmetician will prove me wrong, a large holding of sequential numbers has a greater chance of winning. The theory is any number drawn must be within a sequence. If one holds the sequence the number must be within it - if you get my drift.

Our winnings, usually £25, are automatically invested as new bonds. Every time we hit £1000 I cash in all the £25 sequences and buy a new block of 1000.

When we were very young and poor we won £500 - we still sleep in the bed it bought! New mattress though!


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I remember getting a few pb's when i was about 10 or 11. They were a 10 shillings in those days? No idea what happened to them.



I am sure I had some given to me on birthdays when I was little.
I have no idea what became of them. I have been all through what was left of my dad's stuff and then my mum's stuff after she passed away but no luck in finding them.
I dont suppose I won anything anyway


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> I am sure I had some given to me on birthdays when I was little.
> I have no idea what became of them. I have been all through what was left of my dad's stuff and then my mum's stuff after she passed away but no luck in finding them.
> I dont suppose I won anything anyway




Same here. I remember the paper documents, but god knows what happened to them.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here. I remember the paper documents, but god knows what happened to them.



Thats exactly the same.
I have hunted high and low for them.
Only thing I can think is when my father passed away my mum got rid of loads of his stuff. 
I would suspect they probably got thrown with that stuff as I never found them in amongst my mums possessions.
Bit of a shame, it would have been nice to have checked the numbers.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you mind if i ask on average how many times a year you have won something?



We have won every month this year between £25 and £175. On annual average it's £100+ per month.

I have retirement investments which are giving a better return. However the PBs are instantly accessible, secure, tax free and I, rather sadly, get pleasure each month from them........and you never know what might happen. Our investments which give a better return are harder to access, subject to tax and can go up and down even though they are in very conservative funds. When I get my state pension and become a tax payer again it will take careful management to avoid paying tax on those funds. I won more on the PBs this month than the monthly growth on our investment fund, obviously that varies monthly.

Instant access is important because until my state pension kicks in our joint income is only just sufficient to meet our needs. The PBs give me the flexibility to dip in and out of the savings we need to spend, put some back one month, get more out another.

This makes us sound wealthy, we are not, just fortunate to have had decent jobs and been a part of the golden generation born in the mid 50s to late 60s. We had everything available to us, great education, job prospects, freedom etc.................even if the mortgage often hit 12-16% and we could hardly pay it and had to save to buy the kids shoes!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> We have won every month this year between £25 and £175. On annual average it's £100+ per month.
> 
> I have retirement investments which are giving a better return. However the PBs are instantly accessible, secure, tax free and I, rather sadly, get pleasure each month from them........and you never know what might happen. Our investments which give a better return are harder to access, subject to tax and can go up and down even though they are in very conservative funds. When I get my state pension and become a tax payer again it will take careful management to avoid paying tax on those funds. I won more on the PBs this month than the monthly growth on our investment fund, obviously that varies monthly.
> 
> ...




I only have a small lump sum from my private pension. I am not of pensionable age yet either. The amount of interest i earn is pitifal, so if i do buy some Pb's i won't be missing out on interest. My mum often puts my birthday and christmas money together and gives it to me at christmas. Last year she gave me £300. If i am fortunate enough this year to get anything, i may well invest it in Pb's. I certainly don't have anything to lose. As you say, tax free instant access, so nothing to lose.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I was give a premium bond when I was born 67 years ago .............it has never come up



I've got one as well, given me at age seven


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done for getting out there.



The annoying part of it was it had stopped raining by the time I got home.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here. I remember the paper documents, but god knows what happened to them.



Mines in the big unit in the back of the lounge, I checked it a few years ago but it wasn't a winner.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> In 1973 I bought 100 quids worth of PB's, I've not had a single penny back in winnings. I might be just unlucky, or the big one is not far away!


I also bought 100 quids worth around 12 years ago with the idea that if I won anything I would invest more. 12 years and absolutely nothing


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2018)

Spent an entertaining 30 minutes pulling stuff out of the loft storage cupboards - under the eaves - to get all the Christmas decorations out.


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I also bought 100 quids worth around 12 years ago with the idea that if I won anything I would invest more. 12 years and absolutely nothing



51 years and neither of mine have ever come up.


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2018)

Premium Bonds are a swizz. I only won £10,000 once.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Premium Bonds are a swizz. I only won £10,000 once.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Dec 2018)

PaulSB has just told use he has loadsa dosh. To get that sort of return you need to have the full £50,000.


----------



## Dirk (6 Dec 2018)

oldwheels said:


> PaulSB has just told use he has loadsa dosh. To get that sort of return you need to have the full £50,000.


I've got the full amount allowable and have only won £25 this year.
Think I might cash 'em in and go on a spending spree.....


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2018)

Wet and windy today, the weather not Drago.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2018)

Another one with wet and windy weather. Thank goodness i can't see Dragos underpants.


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2018)

It's raining so heavily I donned my waterproof SAR gear to walk the dog.


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2018)

Morning all, wet and windy here this morning .after a breakfast of fruit and Greek yoghurt I shall be out with the dog for a couple of hours and then I am meeting my son in the local burrito shack for lunch. Then maybe a couple of pints whilst waiting for the weather to die down. 
I was going to put a new layer of felt on the shed roof as the summer temperatures seem to of made the felt permeable and the shed has small puddles forming. There are no rips or tares visible. But that will now be a job for tomorrow.


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2018)

On a different note, has anyone else here ever done jury service? I got called some months ago and have to be at the Royal Courts of justice in the Strand on Monday morning. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> On a different note, has anyone else here ever done jury service? I got called some months ago and have to be at the Royal Courts of justice in the Strand on Monday morning. I'm looking forward to it.




I did it years ago in Birmingham. Quite boring, interspersed with interest when i was called into a case. Aother boring time spent doing nothing after the case, then another short case. I spent more time in a room with a lot of other people doing nothing. Might be ok if you have an interesting case.


----------



## roadrash (7 Dec 2018)

very wet and very windy , I fear wigan pier may be submerged


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2018)

Good Morning. Very windy here but little rain. The high winds (40+) we had forecast at 10.00 are now not due till 18.00 but lasting till Saturday evening. It's going to pee down as well. 

My garage roof is leaking. That's a big problem as it's slate and I can only get up there in the dry.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> On a different note, has anyone else here ever done jury service? I got called some months ago and have to be at the Royal Courts of justice in the Strand on Monday morning. I'm looking forward to it.



I did about four years ago. I found it very interesting though there is a lot of hanging about. Take a good book. I was surprised by how many cases, 80% of those I was called for, involved sexual exploitation of young people. All girls.

You will be instructed not to discuss ongoing cases with anyone. One evening my wife asked about a case - it was a two day one. I refused to say and she got quite cross with me. The following day I told her about the case and her immediate reaction was "guilty." Which left me then to explain that was why I didn't speak about it before as she would unwittingly have influenced my view. The guy was actually clearly guilty but there was no evidence.

It's a hard job and depending on the make of the jury you may get some surprises.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2018)

Warm wet and windy in Coventry as well, good morning folks, Friday already! The shopping and chores day has come round again.


----------



## GM (7 Dec 2018)

Morning all. Yeah, wet and windy here. Went to the cinema yesterday evening with my brother who stayed over night to see 'A star is born', not bad 7/10.

I'd like to do jury service. In my working days, if I was ever working near the Old Bailey I would go to the visitors gallery in my lunch break, always found it interesting.


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> The guy was actually clearly guilty but there was no evidence.


Were his eyes too close together?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Were his eyes too close together?




Are you taking the p***? Having eyes that are too close together clearly means a person is guilty. It is a well known fact.


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you taking the p***? Having eyes that are too close together clearly means a person is guilty. It is a well known fact.


I bet he was a bit 'shifty' as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> I bet he was a bit 'shifty' as well.




Of course. Being shifty is the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course. Being shifty is the nail in the coffin.


Judge Jeffery's got nothing on us!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Were his eyes too close together?





welsh dragon said:


> Are you taking the p***? Having eyes that are too close together clearly means a person is guilty. It is a well known fact.





Dirk said:


> I bet he was a bit 'shifty' as well.





welsh dragon said:


> Of course. Being shifty is the nail in the coffin.





Dirk said:


> Judge Jeffery's got nothing on us!



Yep!!!


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Spent an entertaining 30 minutes pulling stuff out of the loft storage cupboards - under the eaves - to get all the Christmas decorations out.



Are they all accounted for?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I also bought 100 quids worth around 12 years ago with the idea that if I won anything I would invest more. 12 years and absolutely nothing



Probably sums up the worth of the ones I cant locate


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2018)

I've just got up..........what have I missed


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've got the full amount allowable and have only won £25 this year.
> Think I might cash 'em in and go on a spending spree.....



Bike, holiday??


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Premium Bonds are a swizz. I only won £10,000 once.



Only once?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Another one with wet and windy weather. Thank goodness i can't see Dragos underpants.



Thats a scary thought. Have you ever witnessed the sight?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> It's raining so heavily I donned my waterproof SAR gear to walk the dog.



Did you consider the dogs well being?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> On a different note, has anyone else here ever done jury service? I got called some months ago and have to be at the Royal Courts of justice in the Strand on Monday morning. I'm looking forward to it.



Never had the call, wouldnt mind the experience


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> very wet and very windy , I fear wigan pier may be submerged



Noah got his ark on standby?


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up..........what have I missed


@Drago sent everyone, who was up early, a cheque for £500.....


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Thats a scary thought. Have you ever witnessed the sight?




He has posted pictures of the offending articles and it was not a pleasant sight i can tell you. .


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2018)

I just dug these out. My original PB's dated December '65 and may '67. 
I did win £25 once with one of these in 67 or 68.. I had to share it with my brother £12.10.00.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> @Drago sent everyone, who was up early, a cheque for £500.....


The story of my life


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Are they all accounted for?



Our loft stairs lead directly on to a small landing, the house stairs continue straight down.

Mrs P has just dropped a large box of baubles and pine cones at the top of the loft stairs....... 

........ to answer your question, yes, when I got them out!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> I just dug these out. My original PB's dated December '65 and may '67.
> I did win £25 once with one of these in 67 or 68.. I had to share it with my brother £12.10.00.
> View attachment 441703




OMG. Those are the ones i remember.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Yep!!!



Looks like you havent got a chance even if innocent


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> He has posted pictures of the offending articles and it was not a pleasant sight i can tell you. .


I still get nightmares from that photo


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Looks like you havent got a chance even if innocent


Sounds like my marriage.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I still get nightmares from that photo




It was pretty gross wasn't it.


----------



## roadrash (7 Dec 2018)

why would you remember @Paulus premium bonds...


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> why would you remember @Paulus premium bonds...




Well. Not THOSE exact ones....


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2018)

Well......it's Friday.....it has to be done!
FandC on the way.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2018)

For a number of years, many years, whenever a teddy appears on the Antiques Roadshow Mrs P will ask "Where's my teddy? You've thrown him out haven't you?"

I have long protested my innocence, unbelieved, for an equal amount of time. I confess to hating clutter and keeping junk (we have a lot) but I'm not completely stupid and value my body parts!

This morning while reorganising the boxes in the loft I thought " I wonder what's in this one?"

 teddy has returned and of course I can claim the moral high ground........until the next time


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2018)

Just been fiddling with my blog. Latest installment now published. The national newspapers are positively not queueing up to syndicate my musings.


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2018)

This hit the spot.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2018)

Book club Christmas party at our house tomorrow. Tree up exceptionally early this year.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Spent an entertaining 30 minutes pulling stuff out of the loft storage cupboards - under the eaves - to get all the Christmas decorations out.



I got ours out this afternoon, all there, but some of them are torn and fit only for the bin, so I have threequarters of the decorations up and the rest will have to wait till we've brought some more.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2018)

I am so glad we don't have a loft. If we did, no doubt Mr WD would have it filled to the gunnels with errrr junk.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am so glad we don't have a loft. If we did, no doubt Mr WD would have it filled to the gunnels with errrr junk.



Fortunately our loft access is limited, the only thing up there is a gun cabinet belonging to the previous owners.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Warm wet and windy in Coventry as well, good morning folks, Friday already! The shopping and chores day has come round again.



Shopping tasks duly completed?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you taking the p***? Having eyes that are too close together clearly means a person is guilty. It is a well known fact.



And how close together are your eyes then?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am so glad we don't have a loft. If we did, no doubt Mr WD would have it filled to the gunnels with errrr junk.



I bet he has found alternative places to stash his junk, so having a loft is probably irrelevant


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Fortunately our loft access is limited, the only thing up there is a gun cabinet belonging to the previous owners.



Hopefully its empty


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> He has posted pictures of the offending articles and it was not a pleasant sight i can tell you. .



For general consumption or for your eyes only


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> I bet he has found alternative places to stash his junk, so having a loft is probably irrelevant




True, but at least it is one less area where he can stash stuff. 




172traindriver said:


> And how close together are your eyes then?




Not very


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG. Those are the ones i remember.



Exactly the same as the ones I remember seeing as a kid also.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I still get nightmares from that photo



Maybe its a good job I did not see the photo from the sound of it.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Shopping tasks duly completed?



Yes, and I had a gossip, plus a sausage and egg batch in the market cafe. This afternoons chores didn't quite go to plan but I got most of them done.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Yes, and I had a gossip plus a sausage and egg batch in the market cafe. This afternoons chores didn't quite go to plan but I got most of them done.


Gossip deep fried or boiled?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2018)

Blowing an absolute hooley outside - great word hooley, means little but describes a lot.

Book club Christmas party at our house tonight. My wife and 11 friends will get together at 7.30 to decide the books they will read and discuss in 2019.

Male partners are allowed to arrive from 9.30 onwards. It's never been made quite clear what I should do with myself during these two hours.

Double spinning at 8.00 this morning......


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2018)

Had a lay in. Just off out with muttley.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2018)

Good morning. Blowing a hooley here as well. It is going to be like this all day i think.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2018)

No hooley here......maybe we don't get hooley's down here


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2018)

Spoons has been done and currently in Debenhams.


----------



## GM (8 Dec 2018)

Only a mini hooley here, nice and sunny though!


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2018)

Mega hooley here with 60+ mph winds over the weekend.


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2018)

Debenhams done, Primark done, Debenhams being done again. Black trousers, I am sure the same ones ate bought every week. Off up the mountain to the Christmas market soon, yawn.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> *Blowing an absolute hooley outside - great word hooley, means little but describes a lot.*
> 
> Book club Christmas party at our house tonight. My wife and 11 friends will get together at 7.30 to decide the books they will read and discuss in 2019.
> 
> ...


Don''t you mean hoolie?


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2018)

Cleaned the Little Tikes care after it's been fondled by strange men. In the space of an hour the wind got up and the temperature dropped. Wouldn't be surprised if we had a few snow flurries.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Don''t you mean hoolie?



Yep. It was early. Seems most of us have hoolies or even wild parties (hooley) today!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2018)

Chicken for us today. Bloomin horrible here. Cold, wet, windy and dark. Yuck.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Cleaned the Little Tikes care after it's been fondled by strange men. In the space of an hour the wind got up and the temperature dropped. Wouldn't be surprised if we had a few snow flurries.


You left some unfinished business.


----------



## Paulus (8 Dec 2018)

Out in the wind and rain this afternoon getting some screws and wall plugs so i can put missP's blinds up.next weekend. Just had to call in for some refreshment and got offered a gratis steak pie to taste as the landlord had been forced to change suppliers


----------



## roadrash (8 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Out in the wind and rain this afternoon getting some screws and wall plugs so i can put missP's blinds up.next weekend. Just had to call in for some refreshment and got offered a gratis steak pie to taste as the landlord had been forced to change suppliers
> View attachment 441821



pie and free.... two of my favourite words


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2018)

I've now got the Xmas decorations up.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Blowing a hooley here as well. It is going to be like this all day i think.



Must have stopped at some time?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Had a lay in. Just off out with muttley.



How did Mutley feel having to wait for lazy bones?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Chicken for us today. Bloomin horrible here. Cold, wet, windy and dark. Yuck.



Is that the chicken you are describing?


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2018)

Strange vivid dream tonight, woke from it at half two and still awake now at quarter to four, wide awake and can't settle.


----------



## GM (9 Dec 2018)

Morning all. Up early for a flight over to Belfast for a couple of days break, and for a niece's graduation. Weather looking not too bad for it, only raining a little bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Is that the chicken you are describing?




Not onde it was cooked no.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2018)

Good mornng folks. Pitch black here and of course rainjng as well. It is due to stop in April 2019.


----------



## screenman (9 Dec 2018)

Off to buy a thicknesser.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Off to buy a thicknesser.




What on earth is that?


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. Up early for a flight over to Belfast for a couple of days break, and for a niece's graduation. Weather looking not too bad for it, only raining a little bit.


Last time I was near Belfast we got sprayed with a full clip from an AK.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good mornng folks. Pitch black here and of course rainjng as well. It is due to stop in April 2019.



On what day?


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Strange vivid dream tonight, woke from it at half two and still awake now at quarter to four, wide awake and can't settle.



I take it you got off eventually


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> On what day?



Oh. Not a full day. Just a few hours


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What on earth is that?


Think it's a wood working type tool. Of course, I could be wrong!


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2018)

Our Son and Granddaughter are here, first visit since I put the decoration's up, she spent the first few minutes walking round looking at the decoration's.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> I take it you got off eventually



Yes eventually, somewhere around five or a bit later, not good when I needed to be up about half seven ready for son and Granddaughter's visit. We're down the pub this afternoon and my stepsons coming round this evening.


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2018)

Dog walked. Overnight my tablet has updated itself to oreo, but I can't find any biscuits anywhere.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked. Overnight my tablet has updated itself to oreo, but I can't find any biscuits anywhere.



Yes, my tablet updated a couple of days ago.


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2018)

Did you get the biscuits?


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Did you get the biscuits?



I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2018)

Hmmm. I guess my tablet has eaten them then!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> On what day?



31st


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2018)

Hmm.......yellow thing in sky for last two hours or so. Clouding over now and getting breezy.

So. Book club party at ours last night. I decided not to drink so had two glasses of prosecco followed by a lot of water. Hangover avoided and should have been good for the club ride........

however about 12.30 remaining guests settled in to comfy chairs and one announced "I like this part of the evening, everyone is chilled" Evening?!???

Finally got to bed at 2.00. Woke at 8.45. Washing up done. Ride missed.


----------



## Slow But Determined (9 Dec 2018)

We are having a week in the lakes, they certainly know how to charge for beer round these parts.

We have discovered the working men's club for tonight, 50p each to sign in but the beer is half the price of the pubs!! The bad news it only opens Friday to Sunday so it will be back to the overpriced pubs tomorrow onwards.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2018)

OMG. I can see the sun. At least that is what i think it is.


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2018)

Blowing 64mph last night.
More fence repairs today!


----------



## GM (9 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Last time I was near Belfast we got sprayed with a full clip from an AK.





I take it that wasn't a wild stag night do


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2018)

Final clear up complete. I have three more bottles of beer than I started with, three less prosecco, same quantity of red, one more white. Hmmmm.....


People brought a lot of booze
People drank little - Ha! Ha! I've seen the recycling
I'm a cheapskate - I purchased the quantity purchased by Mrs P.
Christmas is looking promising. I can highly recommend a Prosecco I found in ALDI yesterday "Organic Prosecco." £7.99. I drink Prosecco but rarely have one I truly enjoy. This is very good. I'm going for more later today.


----------



## screenman (9 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What on earth is that?



It is for adjusting thickness, the bloke who is selling it should try it because I am still waiting for him to call.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Final clear up complete. I have three more bottles of beer than I started with, three less prosecco, same quantity of red, one more white. Hmmmm.....
> 
> 
> People brought a lot of booze
> ...




Makes me almost wish that i drink alcohol.


----------



## gavroche (9 Dec 2018)

Good morning all. Molly had her op on Friday and is feeling a bit sorry for herself. She is now wearing pyjamas type of thing so she can't lick her stitches. Back to the vet tomorrow and the following Monday for a check up . She is not allowed to go for a walk until next weekend so she is a bit bored.


----------



## screenman (9 Dec 2018)

Change of plan, off out to buy tombola tickets.


----------



## gavroche (9 Dec 2018)

Molly in her pyjamas.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2018)

gavroche said:


> Molly in her pyjamas.
> View attachment 441922




Ahhh. She's wearing a onsie.


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2018)

In for a Sunday session - lunch on it's way.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> In for a Sunday session - lunch on it's way.
> 
> View attachment 441928


Be careful, there's fallen trees blocking roads. It may be your only supply!


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Be careful, there's fallen trees blocking roads. It may be your only supply!


It's OK - he's got two barrels in the cellar......we'll be OK til tomorrow lunchtime.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2018)

I have no idea what we are having to eat today. We have been running the food in the freezer down and it is just about empty. Good job i will be shopping tomorrow. We may well end up with something on toast. ​


----------



## GM (9 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea what we are having to eat today. We have been running the food in the freezer down and it is just about empty. Good job i will be shopping tomorrow. We may well end up with something on toast. ​





Sorry WD for rubbing it in, but



our first Christmas lunch......


----------



## numbnuts (9 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea what we are having to eat today. We have been running the food in the freezer down and it is just about empty. Good job i will be shopping tomorrow. We may well end up with something on toast. ​


Something on toast is good, that could be my Xmas dinner, last year it was boiled egg and soldiers


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> Sorry WD for rubbing it in, but
> View attachment 441947
> our first Christmas lunch......




I don't think I like you.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Something on toast is good, that could be my Xmas dinner, last year it was boiled egg and soldiers




We ended up with Pizza. And yes. Something on toast is always all right.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2018)

We've just got back from the pub.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG. I can see the sun. At least that is what i think it is.



How long did it stay around for?


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Makes me almost wish that i drink alcohol.



Take it you dont?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Take it you dont?




Nope


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> How long did it stay around for?




Not very long at all.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope



Well you can get yourself shown up at christmas, so thats sensible


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> We've just got back from the pub.
> 
> 
> View attachment 441971


Is yer missus chewin' a wasp, Dave?


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Is yer missus chewin' a wasp, Dave?



That's not very nice, shame on you.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2018)

Hello mature people. Big yellow shiny thing has disappeared and it's raining to say the least.

I slept right through till 7.15, almost unheard of.

Five supposed to be meeting at top of my road at 10.00. It doesn't look hopeful right now.


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2018)

Muttley walked. Cold and damp. Sleet forecast for later in the week, ame I can quite believe it.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2018)

Good mornjng folks, shopping formus today, so it will be a 50 mile round trip. Yuck. Have a good one folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2018)

I think this afternoon, i will try to learn how to spell correctly.


----------



## roadrash (10 Dec 2018)

It’s easy ...C..O..R..R..E..C..T..L..Y


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> It’s easy ...C..O..R..R..E..C..T..L..Y




.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2018)

I'm in Granny Smiths at Cosby with coffee and toast.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think this afternoon, i will try to learn how to spell correctly.



Just blame the spell checker.


----------



## derrick (10 Dec 2018)

Lazy day for me. as we had a hard weekend. Friday evening club ride through the streets of London, finished of at Two Tribes micro brewery in Kings Cross, then a ride back to Enfield for a final beer, home at about 1am. Saturday morning ride with the other half and a mate. Finishing in the pub for a bite to eat and a couple of beers, Saturday evening it's party time again, great evening with cycling friends, to much beer, home about 2am. Sunday morning ride, my other half decided it was not for her, so Paul and i set of about 10-30, great rid no hanging about nice steady pace. Ending in the pub, we stayed there till 7-30ish, i was a bit merry. So all in all a great weekend, but iam officially knackered.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2005561331
https://www.strava.com/activities/2006412550
https://www.strava.com/activities/2008237478


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2018)

Walked doggie around Capstone in Ilfracombe then a bit of shopping at LIDL.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Just blame the spell checker.




I would. However i turned the dam thing off.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2018)

Good afternoon. My feet are killing me now. I had no idea a man could spend so long in a supermarket looking at the bloody labels, and he kept leaving the trolley in the middle of the isle so people couldn't get past. I had to keep moving the dam thing.


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2018)

Been to physio. A very attractive polish girl, probably mid 20's. First thing she told me to do was to take my T shirt off. I spent the next half hour flexing while trying to pretend I wasn't flexing, and sucking my stomach in. She beat me to a pulp, as physio's do, but I enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Been to physio. A very attractive polish girl, probably mid 20's. First thing she told me to do was to take my T shirt off. I spent the next half hour flexing while trying to pretend I wasn't flexing, and sucking my stomach in. She beat me to a pulp, as physio's do, but I enjoyed every minute of it.




That is def a cringe worthy story. What a saddo


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Been to physio. A very attractive polish girl, probably mid 20's. First thing she told me to do was to take my T shirt off. I spent the next half hour flexing while trying to pretend I wasn't flexing, and sucking my stomach in. She beat me to a pulp, as physio's do, but I enjoyed every minute of it.


My physio told me I'd got 'beautiful legs'.
She's obviously highly experienced.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Walked doggie around Capstone in Ilfracombe then a bit of shopping at LIDL.
> 
> View attachment 442119
> View attachment 442120
> ...


It must be nice to have that on your door step, but I suppose someone has to live there


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> My physio told me I'd got 'beautiful legs'.
> She's obviously highly experienced.




Did she carrry a white stick?


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> It must be nice to have that on your door step, but I suppose someone has to live there


Nah - Ilfracombe is a 6 mile drive.
THIS is on my doorstep...........


----------



## screenman (10 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Did she carrry a white stick?




More than likely said dutiful, * 1. * performing the duties expected or required of one; respectful; obedient:


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Did she carrry a white stick?


No......but her Labrador was friendly.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2018)

I got back about half an hour ago, 58 miles, a cold hard slow morning on the bike, but very enjoyable.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30109705


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> I got back about half an hour ago, 58 miles, a cold hard slow morning on the bike, but very enjoyable.
> 
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30109705





Well done Dave


----------



## numbnuts (10 Dec 2018)

I've just leant how to tether my mobile phone to my tablet with the help of youtube  
but I thought the 4 inch nail was a bit much so I used a smaller one.


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2018)

I can use my phone to hammer in 4 inch nails.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I would. However i turned the dam thing off.



D.A.M.N


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2018)

The rain stopped. The sun appeared briefly. It went grey and damp. We still got 60 miles at 14.1avg.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> The rain stopped. The sun appeared briefly. It went grey and damp. We still got 60 miles at 14.1avg.




Well done.


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2018)

A hard day dispensing justice as a juror. At least the judge has a good sense of humour.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2018)

Only Connect........... Victoria Coren Mitchell is on the telly


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Only Connect........... Victoria Coren Mitchell is on the telly


Who?


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Who?


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2018)

She went off the rails after I dumped her. Went on the rebound with some smug chump Radio 4 comedian.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2018)

I see Drago is being his usual self.


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2018)

On possibly the coldest evening so far, the heating has failed. Seems to be a problem between the thermostat and the boiler control box. It is wireless and there seems to be no power at the box .
All the usual checks have been done , but to no avail. 
Boiler repair person coming tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> On possibly the coldest evening so far, the heating has failed. Seems to be a problem between the thermostat and the boiler control box. It is wireless and there seems to be no power at the box .
> All the usual checks have been done , but to no avail.
> Boiler repair person coming tomorrow afternoon.


Cold!
There was frost this time Saturday.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good mornjng folks, shopping formus today, so it will be a 50 mile round trip. Yuck. Have a good one folks.



Christmas shopping or general shopping?
Did it go well?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think this afternoon, i will try to learn how to spell correctly.



Learn anything then?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> It’s easy ...C..O..R..R..E..C..T..L..Y



Wow, that looks easy


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Hello mature people. Big yellow shiny thing has disappeared and it's raining to say the least.
> 
> I slept right through till 7.15, almost unheard of.
> 
> Five supposed to be meeting at top of my road at 10.00. It doesn't look hopeful right now.



Did you all meet up?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Christmas shopping or general shopping?
> Did it go well?




General shopping. It was a nightmare.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm in Granny Smiths at Cosby with coffee and toast.
> 
> 
> View attachment 442110



Any good, out on your own by the look of it.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I would. However i turned the dam thing off.



Turn it back on then!!


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good afternoon. My feet are killing me now. I had no idea a man could spend so long in a supermarket looking at the bloody labels, and he kept leaving the trolley in the middle of the isle so people couldn't get past. I had to keep moving the dam thing.



The trolley or him?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> That is def a cringe worthy story. What a saddo



So you were never a physio then?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Been to physio. A very attractive polish girl, probably mid 20's. First thing she told me to do was to take my T shirt off. I spent the next half hour flexing while trying to pretend I wasn't flexing, and sucking my stomach in. She beat me to a pulp, as physio's do, but I enjoyed every minute of it.



Down boy!!


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> My physio told me I'd got 'beautiful legs'.
> She's obviously highly experienced.



How much did it cost to get her to say that?


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Did you all meet up?


Yep. 60 miles and a fun cafe stop


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nah - Ilfracombe is a 6 mile drive.
> THIS is on my doorstep...........
> 
> View attachment 442133



Not quite so many bathers today


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> The trolley or him?




Both


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Cold!
> There was frost this time Saturday.



Sounds like its not cold enough for you


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> General shopping. It was a nightmare.



Full of bloody Christmas shoppers?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Full of bloody Christmas shoppers?




Full of old age pensioners


----------



## derrick (10 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> That is def a cringe worthy story. What a saddo


Its another one of his dreams.


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2018)

I wonder if Carol Voderman is a physio and would take a look at my sprained man vegetables?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> I wonder if Carol Voderman is a physio and would take a look at my sprained man vegetables?



Do they pass EU regs or are they too bent. Could be on the shelves going cheap


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> I wonder if Carol Voderman is a physio and would take a look at my sprained man vegetables?




I think if Mrs D caught you, you would end up witn shrivelled man vegetables, or broken ones


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2018)

Morning folks. I appsar to be the first today. Very dark, so the weather forcast will have to wait until it is lighter.


----------



## roadrash (11 Dec 2018)

cold and drizzle on wigan pier today


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2018)

Off up country for a few days to visit friends and relatives.
Been told they are having something called a 'cold snap' up there; might have to pack more than my normal shorts and T shirts.


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think if Mrs D caught you, you would end up witn shrivelled man vegetables, or broken ones



Or she'd nail them to the front door to be used as door knockers.


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Or she'd nail them to the front door to be used as door knockers tappers.


FTFY.


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2018)

Good moaning. Muttley walked, Mrs D off to work, Mini D off to school, house tidied. A bit frosty with a touch of fog here.


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> FTFY.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2018)

Light grey sky and a touch breezy or so it appears from the spare room. I had to move here at 4.00am having woken up and needed to read. Sadly I realised I've read my book before. Went back to sleep till 8.30.

Tea and toast in bed - very unusual.

Friday we have a busy day - walking, five for early supper followed by quiz night. Today I shall prepare Red Hot Beef which can be frozen and then left on Friday to warm through in the slow cooker while we walk.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. I appsar to be the first today. Very dark, so the weather forcast will have to wait until it is lighter.



I think I was slightly before you


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think if Mrs D caught you, you would end up witn shrivelled man vegetables, or broken ones



He might enjoy that kind of thing


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Or she'd nail them to the front door to be used as door knockers.



Hang 'em off the Christmas tree?


----------



## derrick (11 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Hang 'em off the Christmas tree?


Would have to be a small tree.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Dec 2018)

Right, I've got Christmas wrapped


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Hang 'em off the Christmas tree?



I like that one.


----------



## derrick (11 Dec 2018)

Sitting in the dentist waiting room.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> Sitting in the dentist waiting room.




 <gulp>


----------



## numbnuts (11 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> Sitting in the dentist waiting room.


And it's not even 2.30


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2018)

I just had to splash out on a new pair of reading glasses as my old ones are broken. I'm sure the case they came in is worth more than the glasses themselves.


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2018)

Enjoying a nice cup of PG. None of this Tetley rubbish in my house.


----------



## roadrash (11 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Enjoying a nice cup of PG. None of this Tetley rubbish in my house.



George wont be happy !!!!


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I just had to splash out on a new pair of reading glasses as my old ones are broken. I'm sure the case they came in is worth more than the glasses themselves.



Didn't sit on them did you?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> Sitting in the dentist waiting room.



How long were you waiting?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> Would have to be a small tree.



Nasty


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Didn't sit on them did you?




No. A piece broke off and after that they kept moving around. Cheeky begger.


----------



## Paulus (11 Dec 2018)

Another trying day at court. At least the nice man from British Gas has got the heating up and running again. The wireless unit was not picking up the signal from the thermostat. Both items replaced and now the house is toasty.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Another trying day at court. At least the nice man from British Gas has got the heating up and running again. The wireless unit was not picking up the signal from the thermostat. Both items replaced and now the house is toasty.


How'd he replace the signal?


----------



## Paulus (11 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> How'd he replace the signal?


Magic?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> How'd he replace the signal?



Trade secret


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Another trying day at court. At least the nice man from British Gas has got the heating up and running again. The wireless unit was not picking up the signal from the thermostat. Both items replaced and now the house is toasty.



Just in time for the big freeze


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2018)

Made it up to the Midlands. 
Santa's in town......


----------



## roadrash (11 Dec 2018)

Hjs reindeer appear to have shrunk


----------



## gavroche (11 Dec 2018)

I wasn't well today and stayed in bed until 4pm. Molly stayed by my side all this side. What a caring dog she is and I am always amazed how they share your misfortune . They just know.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> Hjs reindeer appear to have shrunk




Looks like they are suffering from budget cuts..


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Made it up to the Midlands.
> Santa's in town......
> 
> View attachment 442267



Where was that?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like they are suffering from budget cuts..



Austerity measures hit santa


----------



## GM (12 Dec 2018)

Morning all. Back to normal this morning once I get over this Irish jet lag.


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Where was that?


Redditch.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2018)

Dog walked. I'm thinking of running for PM.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2018)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2018)

I'll rename the conservatives the Let's Party Party.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2018)

Free school dinners for kids, free pub lunches for retired coppers.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> I'll rename the conservatives the Let's Party Party.




.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2018)

Good morning, down the club later, pensioners club Xmas dinner today, will be full of turkey and Xmas pud later. I'm a little sore this morning, last yoga class of the term yesterday, our yoga teacher said "we'll have an easy class this morning", then gave us a serious workout, I've given something a good stretching and it doesn't like it.


----------



## screenman (12 Dec 2018)

I am thinking of running for PM as well, make public sector workers stay on until 95, hold on I see a problem there as I would be one. Scrap that idea I am going to carry on as is. Off down to the smoke tomorrow, bound to come back with a cold or suchlike, normally do.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Redditch.



He gets about a bit


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked. I'm thinking of running for PM.



Plenty of opportunities and you know you will get plenty of backing


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> I'll rename the conservatives the Let's Party Party.



Always having a laugh


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2018)

I've changed my mind about that. If I ran someone would only grass me to the conservative party moderators for some imaginary slight, and I'd get my bum spanked. Of course, when I grass the offender for a similar slight then nothing will happen because those in charge will agree with their politics.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked. I'm thinking of running for PM.


You'll be stopped before you get near her.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> You'll be stopped before you get near her.



Tasered in the grounds


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Tasered in the grounds


Sounds painful..


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2018)

Christmas cards written. Check.
Bouquet of flowers ordered for my mum to be delivered on Christmas eve. Check.

I am so organised this year, that i am scaring myself.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2018)

I knew it was too good to last. I was writing a Christmas card for my son and i wrote "Happy Birthday".


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I knew it was too good to last. I was writing a Christmas card for my son and i wrote "Happy Birthday".



Is his birthday on Christmas day?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Is his birthday on Christmas day?




His birthday is in May.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> His birthday is in May.



Numpty then


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Numpty then




I know. Well and truly


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2018)

Afternoon All. It's been bright and breezy, well frigging windy in fact. 66 flat miles, 38 home in to a seriously cold headwind. 15.3 avg. Pleased. #9

Interesting aside. Our group never discuss politics. On today's ride the chat to the cafe and over coffee was all politics. We concluded they are all w******


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2018)

Dog walked along the Droitwich canal at lunchtime, pub lunch at the Gardeners Arms, back to mates house, mucked out her horses, flopped in front of blazing open fire for an hour then off out for the night at some other friends gaff. It's all go!


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I knew it was too good to last. I was writing a Christmas card for my son and i wrote "Happy Birthday".


Born in a stable was he.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Born in a stable was he.




Not quite, but it wasn't the best place either.


----------



## Paulus (12 Dec 2018)

Justice has been done, and the judge was happy with our decision and then lambasted the defence barrister for bringing the case to court in the first place. Still, my duties done I can now get back to Christmas shopping and the like.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2018)

Oooh, Dr Alice Roberts is on telly at 2100hrs. I'm a huge admirer of her, erm, brain.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Oooh, Dr Alice Roberts is on telly at 2100hrs. I'm a huge admirer of her, erm, brain.




I was just about to remind you @Drago.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Oooh, Dr Alice Roberts is on telly at 2100hrs. I'm a huge admirer of her, erm, brain.



That's the last we will see of you for an hour or so


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I was just about to remind you @Drago.



I take it you like getting him excited then?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> I take it you like getting him excited then?




It doesn't much.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It doesn't much.



Should be ashamed of yourself for leading him on


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Should be ashamed of yourself for leading him on




I do not do that....quite the opposite.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I was just about to remind you @Drago.



Thanks, but I don't need reminding when theres a saucy tv science type lady on the telly.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Thanks, but I don't need reminding when theres a saucy tv science type lady on the telly.




.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Thanks, but I don't need reminding when theres a saucy tv science type lady on the telly.



Did you miss the start to post that?


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2018)

Not at all - I can type and dribble at the same time. She's very welcome to scrape at me with a trowel and examine my specimen.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Not at all - I can type and dribble at the same time. She's very welcome to scrape at me with a trowel and examine my specimen.



So you enjoyed watching her close up then?


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2018)

Oh yes! I nearly faint every time she bends over to look at something.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Oh yes! I nearly faint every time she bends over to look at something.



You could do with some kind of 3d virtual reality TV where you could be in amongst it


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2018)

First!


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2018)

Jack Frost has well and truly been busy overnight. Colder than The Day After Tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2018)

Good morning folks. Bloody cold here this morning.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2018)

Bit blimmin nippy up 'ere in the Midlands.
Us southern surf dudes ain't used to wearing longs and jackets! 
Off out this morning for a stroll around Henley in Arden and a spot of lunch probably in Stratford on Avon.


----------



## screenman (13 Dec 2018)

I have booked the hotel for two nights and Pam has packed enough it seem for a fortnight, do you think she is taking me off somewhere hot for a suprise, or has she overdone the packing. I think as usual the latter.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> I have booked the hotel for two nights and Pam has packed enough it seem for a fortnight, do you think she is taking me off somewhere hot for a suprise, or has she overdone the packing. I think as usual the latter.


Maybe it's somewhere cold and the bags are stuffed with bulky winter clothing?


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bit blimmin nippy up 'ere in the Midlands.
> Us southern surf dudes ain't used to wearing longs and jackets!
> Off out this morning for a stroll around Henley in Arden and a spot of lunch probably in Stratford on Avon.



The Old Pound Cafe is on the outskirts of Henley on Arden at the top of the hill, I'll be nearby at Hatton Locks.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2018)

My broadband is on a go sloooooooow this morning only getting 34 mb shouls be 100mb


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> The Old Pound Cafe is on the outskirts of Henley on Arden at the top of the hill, I'll be nearby at Hatton Locks.


Ships in the night.....


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2018)

Morning all, a nice frosty start to the day here. Taking the dog across the fields shortly with MrsP and will stop for coffee and buns at the cafe. Some shopping to do later and will probably have a couple of pints in the local. That will be the first ale this week.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2018)

The sun has got his hat on
Hip, hip, hip. hooray

I didn't wake up till 9.20! so no idea if it was frosty. I'll check the temperature if I go outside.


----------



## jongooligan (13 Dec 2018)

Had to come into the office this morning a long time before you lot were up when it *was *cold. We've downsized to one car in anticipation of retirement (23 days to go, not that I'm counting) so I commute on my motorbike all the time now. Keis heated jacket did the job though and I was nice and toasty on the way in. Looking forward to a sharp finish but not relishing having to hose the bike down to remove the salt from it.


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Had to come into the office...



You say you got there early, even prematurely...?


----------



## Will Spin (13 Dec 2018)

When you can't go cycling, make bread!












Bread



__ Will Spin
__ 13 Dec 2018
__ 1


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Ships in the night.....



I'm sat in Hatton locks cafe with a bacon sandwich and a coffee, its been a tad chilly this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2018)

Will Spin said:


> When you can't go cycling, make bread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They look nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2018)

I have been to town to post my Christmas cards, and to buy some more stamps. Dam it's cold here. . Stamps are expensive now. £8.00 for 12. Can't remember the last time i bought some.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been to town to post my Christmas cards, and to buy some more stamps. Dam it's cold here. . Stamps are expensive now. £8.00 for 12. Can't remember the last time i bought some.



Cost of postage is really expensive now. I only tend to post stuff 2nd class also now due to the individual cost.
No birthday cards to post?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Cost of postage is really expensive now. I only tend to post stuff 2nd class also now due to the individual cost.
> No birthday cards to post?




. Not today no. Just christmas cards to my mum and brothers and sister in Brum.


----------



## GM (13 Dec 2018)

Will Spin said:


> When you can't go cycling, make bread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They do look good 

Brrrr a bit nippy this morning, had to wear my flat cap taking the whippet out!


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2018)

Change of plan....
We went for a walk around Earlswood Lakes, then had a pensioners mini fish and chips at the Bluebell Cider House.












2 meals for £8.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2018)

Not long back, did my short loop to Hatton, 52 miles, it was a lovely ride, a tad chilly and the breeze was a bit strong, but it was dry and there wasn't much ice about, and it had cleared by the time I came out the cafe


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2018)

Bloomin cold here and getting colder by the hour.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2018)

Will Spin said:


> When you can't go cycling, make bread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do look good.
More info wanted. What are they? Hand made or machine (they look hand made).
My last loaf died. It was a granary. I followed the Panasonic instructions even though the quantities seemed wrong. It did partly rise but was like lead ..... but the birds are enjoying it


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2018)

Tonight I shall be laying in a ditch in Binley Woods waiting for a SAR dog to find me.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2018)

Very cold today with wind but no rain. Played golf (against my better judgement) and was glad when we finished.
Mrs D is out for christmas lunch with friends. I am now sat in conservatory enjoying a whisky.


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2018)

I usually play golf against an opponent, but I'm old fashioned like that.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Tonight I shall be laying in a ditch in Binley Woods waiting for a SAR dog to find me.



Fair play, rather you than me


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2018)

Could be worse!


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2018)

I shall be blummen well wrapped up!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2018)

Today I have mostly done nothing.

9.20 got up
10.00 - 14.00 arsed about, tidied, washing
14.00 - 15.00 back to bed for nap
15.00 - 16.00 drank tea
16.00 - 19.30 I now have 3.5 hours to get all the chores done before Mrs P returns 
It was my Tom's 30th Birthday Party last night


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> I usually play golf against an opponent, but I'm old fashioned like that.


Tried that but always lose. I do much better against my better judgement as I can cheat as often as I like.


----------



## screenman (13 Dec 2018)

Doing a Dirk.


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Not long back, did my short loop to Hatton, 52 miles, it was a lovely ride, a tad chilly and the breeze was a bit strong, but it was dry and there wasn't much ice about, and it had cleared by the time I came out the cafe
> 
> View attachment 442460



The sign is a bit cheeky, considering the Canal and River Trust say it's fine to ride on their towpaths, provided one follows their "don't be a twit" code of practice.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> The sign is a bit cheeky, considering the Canal and River Trust say it's fine to ride on their towpaths, provided one follows their "don't be a twit" code of practice.



Yes it is, but, there's a biggish outside seating area the other side of the cafe from where my bikes parked and it gets a bit busy around the front of the cafe, so its a good idea to use the road. Its a small internal road runs parallel to the towpath, just mind the speed bumps.


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2018)

It is probably sensible, but that doesn't make the sign any less wrong. Perhaps the pub seating could go on the parallel road instead


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> It is probably sensible, but that doesn't make the sign any less wrong. Perhaps the pub seating could go on the parallel road instead



The main car parking is down the bottom as you ride/drive in, but theres a small car park by the cafe, staff, deliveries, disabled and a couple of spare spaces, I don't think people would be impressed if you moved the seating onto the road.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Tonight I shall be laying in a ditch in Binley Woods waiting for a SAR dog to find me.



Did you survive?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2018)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2018)

Yodeleheeee!


----------



## Paulus (14 Dec 2018)

Good morning, shortly I shall be out once again with Millie for a couple of hours with a mate of mine and his lurcher called Lewis. His previous dog was called Morse
No doubt coffee and bacon sandwiches will be consumed before we come home . 
I have to find a Christmas present for MrsP today so I will be out and about looking. A couple of ales at lunchtime might help the old grey matter to focus.


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2018)

Off back down the M5 to home today. It usually takes about 3 1/2 hours on a steady run. It's always good to get past the Avonmouth bridge and properly into the West Country.


----------



## Slow But Determined (14 Dec 2018)

Just about to pack the car up and return home after a week in the lakes. Will need to get back on my exercise regime, feel bloated after a week of beer and food and no cycling to burn off the calories!!


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2018)

It stinks down here, the place is a mess and it seems faster to walk than drive. The exhuast fumes are making my nose sore.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Dec 2018)

it's -2 here


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2018)

Forgot to add, a small knackered terrace house is £600,000.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> it's -2 here


Not too cold then.


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Forgot to add, a small knackered terrace house is £600,000.


Where's that?!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2018)

Afternoon peeps. Blomin cold here and has been all day. Houseworky stuff done, and i am not goung to move far from the fire for the rest of the day.


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Where's that?!



Twickenham and Richmond.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2018)

Good Afternoon one and all.........I have been up and about.

Walking day with our friends near Knott End. Not the most challenging walk we have done, total ascent 114 feet, but a nice, crisp and sunny 6 miles followed by tea and cake.

Said friends along with others are coming for tea and a quiz later - Red Hot Beef, baked potatoes, salad and red wine. Accompanied by a roaring log fire, the perfect cold winter evening.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good Afternoon one and all.........I have been up and about.
> 
> Walking day with our friends near Knott End. Not the most challenging walk we have done, total ascent 114 feet, but a nice, crisp and sunny 6 miles followed by tea and cake.
> 
> Said friends along with others are coming for tea and a quiz later - Red Hot Beef, baked potatoes, salad and red wine. Accompanied by a roaring log fire, the perfect cold winter evening.


Don't believe that bit about the log fire, unless it's a party trick you're all practising.


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2018)

Finally got round to fitting a DAB adaptor to the Little Tikes car. Radio 4 has become annoying - if it ain't commies, its Brexit. Or commies moaning about Brexit. Radio 2 can be OK, bit some idiot squarks on in the mornings while some nutter female presenter goes bonkers at night. Things were getting so bad I'd even started listening to the local BBC station, which is not good at all. Now I have Planet Rock in the car and all is bliss.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2018)

Good morning. Today i will not be going far due to the weather. Wet and rainy here and cold.  . I can hear the wind blowing a hooley as well. A day to stay close to the fire i think.


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Finally got round to fitting a DAB adaptor to the Little Tikes car. Radio 4 has become annoying - if it ain't commies, its Brexit. Or commies moaning about Brexit. Radio 2 can be OK, bit some idiot squarks on in the mornings while some nutter female presenter goes bonkers at night. Things were getting so bad I'd even started listening to the local BBC station, which is not good at all. Now I have Planet Rock in the car and all is bliss.


We like the new traffic girl on Radio 2. An Ulster girl called Rachael.
"The Sithe bind liyan is clised on the M fiyav" - love it!


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2018)

Good morning, bitter cold and blowing a hoolie, no frost though, sleet forecast for later.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2018)

I am having to get buildings insurance quotes. Bleh....


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2018)

Cold and windy here, like an eskimos Y fronts.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2018)

Mornin' All. 

Windy!! The really heavy stuff is forecast to come in at 2.00pm, just as we head out to the footie - Birmingham City today.

I should be spinning but you know what? I just couldn't get myself up and motivated this morning. Forecast is good for Sunday


----------



## numbnuts (15 Dec 2018)

Looks out the window
raining – check
windy – check
looks at outside weather station 2c cold
yep, got the same as you lot


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Cold and windy here, like an eskimos Y fronts.



Good job you didn't mention yours after what I have heard about them


----------



## GM (15 Dec 2018)

@Drago There you go.....


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> @Drago There you go.....
> 
> View attachment 442640




They look far to clean to be Dragos.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> They look far to clean to be Dragos.



Christmas wash?


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> We like the new traffic girl on Radio 2. An Ulster girl called Rachael.
> "The Sithe bind liyan is clised on the M fiyav" - love it!


"Sally Traffic" has gone??


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Christmas wash?




Whether they need it or not?


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Mornin' All.
> 
> Windy!! The really heavy stuff is forecast to come in at 2.00pm, just as we head out to the footie - Birmingham City today.
> 
> I should be spinning but you know what? I just couldn't get myself up and motivated this morning. Forecast is good for Sunday


The "Get Up & Go" got up and gone?


numbnuts said:


> Looks out the window
> raining – check
> windy – check
> looks at outside weather station 2c cold
> yep, got the same as you lot


They hope that by everyone getting the same, it won't be as cold.


No rain here though


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Whether they need it or not?



Careful with how many washes they can have as they may disintegrate


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> The "Get Up & Go" got up and gone?



Yep. A small amount of self-preservation involved as well re tidying up after last night.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Yep. A small amount of self-preservation involved as well re tidying up after last night.


Don't want to burn your fingers.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2018)

I have been pondering a mystery, one which has deepened as the week has passed. 

Last Saturday we had a small party, about 20 people. A Jacob's Join. I purchased 12 bottles of craft beers. Friends also arrived with beer last night. Last Sunday I knew the number had increased a bit........

.........mooching around and tidying up I discover I now have 26 bottles.......

I wish I could apply the same to our finances........


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> "Sally Traffic" has gone??


Dunno. Maybe she's moved to a weekend slot?


----------



## Will Spin (15 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> They do look good.
> More info wanted. What are they? Hand made or machine (they look hand made).
> My last loaf died. It was a granary. I followed the Panasonic instructions even though the quantities seemed wrong. It did partly rise but was like lead ..... but the birds are enjoying it


They are indeed hand made. It is sourdough bread. Now I've retired I've plenty of time for the lengthy process of making sourdough, and still time to go cycling.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Dunno. Maybe she's moved to a weekend slot?


She was the only traffic report at one stage.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2018)

wind and rain have stopped, sky clear but no frost. Very dark.....#5 #9

I'll be leaving in 20 minutes for the club ride. Crazy!!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2018)

Good morning. My garden furniture has wandered around the place a bit, as has the watering cans. Other stuff may have gone off on a walkabout as well. Seems to have calmed down now.


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2018)

Cold and damp. Bbbrrrrr.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2018)

It's stopped raining, but it's cold here 0.8c


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am having to get buildings insurance quotes. Bleh....


And me.
Life used to be so simple. You walked into town, chose a broker and job done.


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2018)

Morning all, A nice bright start to the day here in sunny Barnet. I spent yesterday at MissP's putting up her window blinds. Unfortunately one was slightly too large and will have to be trimmed, she did the measuring.  Dog walking today and then maybe a pint or three in the Mitre


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> And me.
> Life used to be so simple. You walked into town, chose a broker and job done.




Exactly. It was nice to let them do all the hard work, and you just had to hand over the money.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2018)

Doggie walking and then Sunday lunch for me.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2018)

A lovely cold but sunny day here.
Its a TV day for me with lots of golf and footy to watch (yes I am officially sad ).
Lpool play ManU later. I am a life long Lpool fan and a mate who is a life long Utd fan is coming around to watch it. A few beers may be consumed .


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2018)

A medium sized tree on the hill has come down. Didn't notice it until now.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2018)

There's a flock of shouting cows on the hill behind me. Noisy beggars!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> There's a flock of shouting cows on the hill behind me. Noisy beggars!


What are they shouting ?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> A medium sized tree on the hill has come down. Didn't notice it until now.


Specsavers are good


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Specsavers are good




Cheeky begger.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> What are they shouting ?


MMMMMOOOOOOOOOOO!! MMMMMOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> MMMMMOOOOOOOOOOO!! MMMMMOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Translation
MANUUUUUU
MANUUUUUU


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2018)

The sea is very loud this morning and the farmer across the road is blatting around the fields in his tractor.
Think I'll walk down the pub for a bit of peace and quiet........


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (16 Dec 2018)

Good morning all

Going to a pub/Restaurant this afternoon. to celebrate my brother-laws 60th.

#sodslaw How come on the days when you are free to go out on a bike ride it's pouring down with rain and the days you are not free it's dry and sunny?


----------



## derrick (16 Dec 2018)

The sun is out. So its the long way round to the pub. 25 miles should do it. Tha pub is a 5 minute walk. We should get there on the bikes in about 1hr 20mins.
Quick edit. The wife is coming so that will be 1hr 30mins.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Translation
> MANUUUUUU
> MANUUUUUU


Dozy cows


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Dozy cows


Bad enough to drive a man to drink!


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> A medium sized tree on the hill has come down. Didn't notice it until now.


Did it make a noise if there was no one there to hear it?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2018)

I have done sod all this morning apart from washing the dishes and making the bed. And i have just bought some premium bonds as well.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Did it make a noise if there was no one there to hear it?


Deep, man.....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Dec 2018)

IFA update, for anyone who remembers I was muttering on about that. Doesn't look like a particularly early retirement, but we are on track to have a comfy one, which is reassuring.

Now grappling with doing the calcs between:

Doing nothing and leaving funds in hands of existing providers
Sticking it into a SIPP account and handing over a fair chunk each year to IFA & retained Fund Manager in the hope that they produce great returns to justify the not inconsiderable fees.
Sticking it into a SIPP and handing over a great deal less to a company that offers a similar service delivered online.

This exercise was supposed to make things clearer, too!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> IFA update, for anyone who remembers I was muttering on about that. Doesn't look like a particularly early retirement, but we are on track to have a comfy one, which is reassuring.
> 
> Now grappling with doing the calcs between:
> 
> ...




What i can guarantee is, you will have a headache thinking about it. Good luck.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have done sod all this morning apart from washing the dishes and making the bed. And i have just bought some premium bonds as well.


A duvet ??
You really have to beat them into submission........show it who is the boss


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2018)

Sunday lunch at the White Lion - £6.75.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> A duvet ??
> You really have to beat them into submission........show it who is the boss




Ok. I just chucked it on the bed then.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 442739
> 
> 
> Sunday lunch at the White Lion - £6.75.


Mrs D is salivating over that meal.
I am salivating over the pint


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok. I just chucked it on the bed then.


ahhh so you havent actually "changed" bedding!!! I hereby retract my sympathy.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2018)

I've just walked 9 miles


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Dec 2018)

I've just been playing with a compound interest calculator.

Sometimes life just gives, eh?!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Dec 2018)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I've just been playing with a compound interest calculator.
> 
> Sometimes life just gives, eh?!


ETA
Option 1's out.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> A medium sized tree on the hill has come down. Didn't notice it until now.



Logs. Logs. Logs. I hope Mr WD is up there right now.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Logs. Logs. Logs. I hope Mr WD is up there right now.




Not yet, but he will be.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've just walked 9 miles



Excellent. Chapeau.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> There's a flock of shouting cows on the hill behind me. Noisy beggars!



Herd of cows. Flock of sheep. Murder of crows.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Herd of cows. Flock of sheep. Murder of crows.


We have flocks of cows here.....it's a Devon thing......


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Herd of cows. Flock of sheep. Murder of crows.


He's herd of cows and herd the cows bawling.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2018)

Heard.......

I'll go finish my cake and tea. Well earned. 69.8 miles, 14.9avg, 4098 feet climbed. I need another 89 miles and 3000 feet to hit my year target.


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good morning all
> 
> #sodslaw How come on the days when you are free to go out on a bike ride it's pouring down with rain and the days you are not free it's dry and sunny?



Yes I know, thats very annoying when it happens


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Heard.......
> 
> I'll go finish my cake and tea. Well earned. 69.8 miles, 14.9avg, 4098 feet climbed. I need another 89 miles and 3000 feet to hit my year target.


2,999!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> 2,999!
> View attachment 442762



I'll pop that on Strava!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2018)

I have a problem. Mrs P and I agreed we would not buy each other Christmas presents.

Mrs P has bought me a present. 

PANIC!!!!!! STATIONS!!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I have a problem. Mrs P and I agreed we would not buy each other Christmas presents.
> 
> Mrs P has bought me a present.
> 
> PANIC!!!!!! STATIONS!!!!!




You didn't seriously think she actually mean it do you? Silly man.


----------



## derrick (16 Dec 2018)

OK I was 1min 54 secs out, But there was still plenty of drinking time to be had, Great ride, the pub was buzzing whats not to like,
https://www.strava.com/activities/2020145760


----------



## GM (16 Dec 2018)

I've been a good boy today, I paid my Tax bill for this year. It might help to buy the NHS a couple of dozen packs of Paracetamols, every little helps I suppose.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> OK I was 1min 54 secs out, But there was still plenty of drinking time to be had, Great ride, the pub was buzzing whats not to like,
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2020145760



Impressive stats and year there. Well done.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You didn't seriously think she actually mean it do you? Silly man.


......errrrr.........yes.

I always believe my wife. Generally I've found this the safest option though I had been a touch concerned in this instance.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I have a problem. Mrs P and I agreed we would not buy each other Christmas presents.
> 
> Mrs P has bought me a present.
> 
> PANIC!!!!!! STATIONS!!!!!


You've another week yet before manic monday.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> A lovely cold but sunny day here.
> Its a TV day for me with lots of golf and footy to watch (yes I am officially sad ).
> Lpool play ManU later. I am a life long Lpool fan and a mate who is a life long Utd fan is coming around to watch it. A few beers may be consumed .



One happy punter and one disappointed punter then 
I would suspect your mate is probably nome too happy with the way the Chosen One is currently performing.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Don't want to burn your fingers.



That could be sore


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> wind and rain have stopped, sky clear but no frost. Very dark.....#5 #9
> 
> I'll be leaving in 20 minutes for the club ride. Crazy!!



Good ride?


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> One happy punter and one disappointed punter then
> I would suspect your mate is probably nome too happy with the way the Chosen One is currently performing.


Possibly a broken telly


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. My garden furniture has wandered around the place a bit, as has the watering cans. Other stuff may have gone off on a walkabout as well. Seems to have calmed down now.



Sounds like its got a mind of its own


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Cold and damp. Bbbrrrrr.



Are those your famous underpants I have been hearing about?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> And me.
> Life used to be so simple. You walked into town, chose a broker and job done.



Did they necessarily get the best quote or one that suited them?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> A medium sized tree on the hill has come down. Didn't notice it until now.



When is it going back?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> There's a flock of shouting cows on the hill behind me. Noisy beggars!



Should have told them to behave or else they would become burgers.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Specsavers are good



Or even wearing her glasses in the first place


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> The sea is very loud this morning and the farmer across the road is blatting around the fields in his tractor.
> Think I'll walk down the pub for a bit of peace and quiet........



And stay there till the noise dies down?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Bad enough to drive a man to drink!



Milk?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I have done sod all this morning apart from washing the dishes and making the bed. And i have just bought some premium bonds as well.



Could have got some hoovering done also


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 442739
> 
> 
> Sunday lunch at the White Lion - £6.75.



Marvellous value for money.
Looks really nice and in reality at that cost someone else has done the cooking and washing up afterwards.
Just eat and enjoy


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok. I just chucked it on the bed then.



Didnt you strip and wash the cover?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Not yet, but he will be.



So you sent him out in the storm then? Cruel!


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I have a problem. Mrs P and I agreed we would not buy each other Christmas presents.
> 
> Mrs P has bought me a present.
> 
> PANIC!!!!!! STATIONS!!!!!



You've a few days to get her one though


----------



## numbnuts (17 Dec 2018)

And the first will be last........as I'm going back to bed as it's


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2018)

Morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Didnt you strip and wash the cover?




Not every day, no.


----------



## Drago (17 Dec 2018)

Muttley walked, house tidied, Deep Purple listened Clooneys consumed.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Dec 2018)

Mrs. jg gone to work. The lad is home so he can look after the dog and his grandparents. Weather is reasonable so I will be out all day on a bicycle.


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2018)

Exciting day out to LIDL and ALDI in Bideford today, with a spot of lunch thrown in. *


* I'm easily pleased.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2018)

Hello. Bright and breezy. Washing out on line!!

Service wash on machine
Collect altered shirts
Write Christmas cards
Haircut
Consider Christmas menus - Eve, The Day, Boxing Day
Prepare shopping list for No.5
Go spinning


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2018)

Surprisingly not hung over after watching Lpool batter Man Utd. My ManU supporting friend was here and was heard to say "I wish we had Klopp as manager".
So...... a lie in till 09 00. Coffee drunk. A slice of toast to follow then into town to book next years holiday.
Lunch in the old Barley Mow will follow . Hopefully it will be as nice as 
@Dirk 's looked yesterday


----------



## Paulus (17 Dec 2018)

Morning all, the dog has been walked and breakfast consumed. I now have the task of trimming the roller blind by 12mm. Fortunately I have an unused mitre saw and block that I found in my old dads shed when my son cleared it out a couple of months back. The saw is very very sharp. So It should be a fairly easy job to do.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Not every day, no.



Weekly?


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks.



Morning Mrs D


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Morning Mrs D




Cooooeeeeee


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2018)

Sat in Wedges in the Earlswood Plant Centre with a coffee and a tea cake.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, the dog has been walked and breakfast consumed. I now have the task of trimming the roller blind by 12mm. Fortunately I have an unused mitre saw and block that I found in my old dads shed when my son cleared it out a couple of months back. The saw is very very sharp. So It should be a fairly easy job to do.


Aren't roller blinds usually cloth?


----------



## Drago (17 Dec 2018)

I've just trumped. The dog has walked off in disgust.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> I've just trumped. The dog has walked off in disgust.




Your dog is clearly intelligent.


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Your dog is clearly intelligent.


Not like mine.....


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2018)

Its been a cracking cycling morning, fresh with a light breeze and wall to wall sunshine. I've been over to Earlswood and the Plant Centre, 54 miles. I reversed the ride this morning, using my usual route home on the way out and my usual route out on the way home, there was some frost about first thing and the shorter route out kept me off the smaller lanes first thing when the risk of ice was at its highest. It's been a very enjoyable morning on the bike.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Dec 2018)

Our dog looks dumb but this cartoon just about sums her up. She has seven 'staff' at her beck and call.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2018)

So we all believe in new experiences?

Try anything once?

Life is for living.........

...........had a nose and ear wax today. Very effective. 

Time for


----------



## jongooligan (17 Dec 2018)

Been out for a very leisurely 52 miles in Weardale. Took it really easy because:

Two very large Taliskers followed by two bottles of strong Belgian ale last night
Put the Marathon+ tyres back on the winter bike
I discovered it was icy when my back wheel span out on a climb
Had no particular place to go and all day to get there





Temperature inversion in the Lanchester valley


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> I've just trumped. The dog has walked off in disgust.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> I've just trumped. The dog has walked off in disgust.


And that is why your Y fronts look like they do


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> And that is why your Y fronts look like they do


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> And that is why your Y fronts look like they do



Pity the poor person that tries to wash them


----------



## Drago (17 Dec 2018)

Enjoying a large Laphroaig.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Pity the poor person that tries to wash them


I believe he sends them to be professionally jet washed. He gets a special discount so its only £15.00.


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I believe he sends them to be professionally jet washed. He gets a special discount so its only £15.00.


They have to remove the stubborn stains first....


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2018)

You lot are truly disgusting. . I have been fighting the good fight with a printer. I won, sort of.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Dec 2018)

Just walked 3 miles around the houses to see the Christmas lights


----------



## Drago (17 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Just walked 3 miles around the houses to see the Christmas lights



Most people would have driven these days: lol:


----------



## Paulus (17 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Aren't roller blinds usually cloth?


You are correct sir. I should of said Venetian blinds.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> You are correct sir. I should of said Venetian blinds.


Wondered how sharp that there saw was.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are truly disgusting. . I have been fighting the good fight with a printer. I won, sort of.



Inky fingers??


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Wondered how sharp that there saw was.



Trust you to pick up on a small mistake Mr Classic


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Most people would have driven these days: lol:



But he had some exercise which most people don't do much of these days


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2018)

Blimey, I'm first today!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

Morning folks. Another windy day here, and no i don't live near drago.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Blimey, I'm first today!




You just beat me.


----------



## Drago (18 Dec 2018)

Doing housework to ACDC.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

I'm drinking coffee while listening to the rain.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Another windy day here, and no i don't live near drago.



That could be a gruesome twosome


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You just beat me.



I'll have to put an early post on here one day


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2018)

Some of us have been in work since 7am.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm drinking coffee while listening to the rain.



Rain started already?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Rain started already?




It has.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> And some up since 04:00 for work



Retirees eh. Up at 5:55am


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Some of us have been in work since 7am.



I didn't get up till quarter to eight, and my Good Lady is still in bed.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are truly disgusting. . I have been fighting the good fight with a printer. I won, sort of.



I gave up with mine in the end, brought a new one, but I'd had the old one about ten years.


----------



## jongooligan (18 Dec 2018)

Still ligged in bed. Mrs. jg making breakfast after which I'll walk the dog, decorate the Christmas tree and then get showered & changed for a trip into Durham to do a Dirk.
Will have a look on the game stall in the market for something tastier than turkey for Christmas dinner, possibly a guinea fowl.


----------



## derrick (18 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Some of us have been in work since 7am.


This is the retirement thread. For non workers


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> I didn't get up till quarter to eight, and my Good Lady is still in bed.


I'm just about to get up.
MrsD is walking down to the village to get her hair cut whilst I walk the doggie. I'll then drive down to pick her up and carry on onto town for a bit of shopping. A leisurely lunch is on the horizon.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Retirees eh. Up at 5:55am


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> I gave up with mine in the end, brought a new one, but I'd had the old one about ten years.



Similar experiance, but annoying also as in domestic use you feel you never really get your moneys worth out of it with the amount of printing you do with it.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Similar experiance, but annoying also as in domestic use you feel you never really get your moneys worth out of it with the amount of printing you do with it.




When the inks run out it is often cheaper to throw the printer away and buy a new one.


----------



## GM (18 Dec 2018)

I'm just about to get up, or rather I've been ordered to get up. Mrs GM has got one of her friends popping round in about half an hour. I've been told to smarten up and no smutty jokes. As if I would


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> When the inks run out it is often cheaper to throw the printer away and buy a new one.



I had an old Epson that was fine for the little bit of printing that I do. Also replacement cartridges were cheap as chips off ebay. But then it decided not to play so I had to buy another. At least compatable replacement cartridges are cheap compared to the originals.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> I'm just about to get up, or rather I've been ordered to get up. Mrs GM has got one of her friends popping round in about half an hour. I've been told to smarten up and no smutty jokes. As if I would



Button it!!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> I had an old Epson that was fine for the little bit of printing that I do. Also replacement cartridges were cheap as chips off ebay. But then it decided not to play so I had to buy another. At least compatable replacement cartridges are cheap compared to the originals.




I have an epson as well. I quite like them as they are simple to use and as you say, you can get cheap inks on ebay


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Similar experiance, but annoying also as in domestic use you feel you never really get your moneys worth out of it with the amount of printing you do with it.



I thought about it for a while, I don't do very much printing, in the end I brought a cheap inkjet.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2018)

Its just come up on my facebook page, its been three years since I retired.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> When the inks run out it is often cheaper to throw the printer away and buy a new one.



HP are now doing a monthly scheme I believe - i.e. the printer requests new ink as it get's low. Monthly sub. TBH we buy the re-manufactured stuff. We usually get 1 in 10 cartridges that are a bit duff. Still, at 33 a cartridge rather than £15, it's much cheaper.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Its just come up on my facebook page, its been three years since I retired.



Enjoying retirement?


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Enjoying retirement?



Oh yes! Best thing I ever did!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> HP are now doing a monthly scheme I believe - i.e. the printer requests new ink as it get's low. Monthly sub. TBH we buy the re-manufactured stuff. We usually get 1 in 10 cartridges that are a bit duff. Still, at 33 a cartridge rather than £15, it's much cheaper.




Yes i saw on another thread where HP do that. Might be a good idea if you use a printer a lot, or have an expensive one. I am a cheapskate and prefer to buy cheapo refills.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes i saw on another thread where HP do that. Might be a good idea if you use a printer a lot, or have an expensive one. I am a cheapskate and prefer to buy cheapo refills.



With you there Mrs D.
The printing I do is also negligible so I try to do it as cheap as possible.
Unfortunately you do need to do a little bit of printing in life nowadays.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Some of us have been in work since 7am.


Are you allowed to use the 'w' word on here ??


----------



## jongooligan (18 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Similar experiance, but annoying also as in domestic use you feel you never really get your moneys worth out of it with the amount of printing you do with it.



Haven´t used a printer for ~10 years, even at work. Not sure why you'd need one these days.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Similar experiance, but annoying also as in domestic use you feel you never really get your moneys worth out of it with the amount of printing you do with it.


I had to buy a new one last year. I can only recall using it once since then.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I had to buy a new one last year. I can only recall using it once since then.




. But if you didn''t have one, you would suddenly need it A LOt.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2018)

Very dark and windy here. Up late and just had a cuppa.
Got to go out after..... I need a 'Set of padlocks'. You know the ones where the same key fits several padlocks. Been on line but they are silly prices so am off to JTF..... who happen to be offering free bacon baps with the voucher I have


----------



## PaulB (18 Dec 2018)

I was talking to a mate on Sunday before our game and haven't seen him for three years. He's a few months younger than me so hasn't reached 60 yet but he informed me he retired in June shortly followed by his wife a couple of months later. He said he loves having all this time but he doesn't have the money he'd like so he's pretty much the opposite of me. I've got the money (which I like) but not the time to spend it while I'm working full time. It's a tricky one, isn't it? I've got another mate who's been made forcibly jobless and he's on the verge of having to use a food bank and hates it!


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2018)

I count myself fortunate that I've got good health, enough money to do what I want, live in a desirable area, don't owe a thing to anyone and have the prospect of even better finances when the state pension kicks in. I'll end up with a half share of a 300k house in Birmingham when my 90 years old step mother kicks the bucket, which probably won't be that far off. 
None of this was planned.
We are thinking of moving to Cornwall at some time in the future, buying a cottage as a base and spend 6 months of the year touring.


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> HP are now doing a monthly scheme I believe - i.e. the printer requests new ink as it get's low. Monthly sub. TBH we buy the re-manufactured stuff. We usually get 1 in 10 cartridges that are a bit duff. Still, at 33 a cartridge rather than £15, it's much cheaper.


I have an HP printer and the cost of HP ink is very expensive. I always buy ink from an ink shop nearby at a fraction of the cost. The printer tells me off, but they work just as well.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> I have an HP printer and the cost of HP ink is very expensive. I always buy ink from an ink shop nearby at a fraction of the cost. The printer tells me off, but they work just as well.



Same here - I get mine from Amazon or 7dayshop (amazon if delivery needed pronto). We have an old HP Photosmart (scanner as well), but the re-manufactured ink is very cheap. My printer just says 'non-original cartridge installed' - I press OK and it's happy.


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> I count myself fortunate that I've got good health, enough money to do what I want, live in a desirable area, don't owe a thing to anyone and have the prospect of even better finances when the state pension kicks in. I'll end up with a half share of a 300k house in Birmingham when my 90 years old step mother kicks the bucket, which probably won't be that far off.
> None of this was planned.
> We are thinking of moving to Cornwall at some time in the future, buying a cottage as a base and spend 6 months of the year touring.



Same here. The kids are grown up and are financially independent and have left home. We have been mortgage free for 9 years so just have the normal bills to pay. My pension is good, have a house in a desirable area and money in the bank. Life is sweet. 
Some of the guys and girls from my cycling club who retired some years ago told me many times that retirement was the way forward.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> I was talking to a mate on Sunday before our game and haven't seen him for three years. He's a few months younger than me so hasn't reached 60 yet but he informed me he retired in June shortly followed by his wife a couple of months later. He said he loves having all this time but he doesn't have the money he'd like so he's pretty much the opposite of me. I've got the money (which I like) but not the time to spend it while I'm working full time. It's a tricky one, isn't it? I've got another mate who's been made forcibly jobless and he's on the verge of having to use a food bank and hates it!



I'm similar to your mate, I have the time but not the spare cash, the bills are covered but we've very little left to spend on enjoying ourselves.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Dec 2018)

The sink cupboard door fell off  the hinge broke.......so £5.99 poorer  and 10 minutes later it's all swinging again


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

I am sorting my finances. It won't take long.


----------



## screenman (18 Dec 2018)

I just did a end of year stock count and two people just phoned in an ordered something, I have now got adjustments to make. On the upside I have more stock than I would have guessed at.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2018)

I'm in the pub......


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> HP are now doing a monthly scheme I believe - i.e. the printer requests new ink as it get's low. Monthly sub. TBH we buy the re-manufactured stuff. We usually get 1 in 10 cartridges that are a bit duff. Still, at 33 a cartridge rather than £15, it's much cheaper.


Still ain'worth it.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Very dark and windy here. Up late and just had a cuppa.
> Got to go out after..... I need a 'Set of padlocks'. You know the ones where the same key fits several padlocks. Been on line but they are silly prices so am off to JTF..... who happen to be offering free bacon baps with the voucher I have


Worth a gander
CH Wood (Security) Bradford.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Worth a gander
> CH Wood (Security) Bradford.


Thanks. Got them now from JTF.. ..weatherproof £12 00 a pair (don't need good security are they're only for the side gates).


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> The sink cupboard door fell off  the hinge broke.......so £5.99 poorer  and 10 minutes later it's all swinging again


So why are you (w)hinging.
Get it ? hinging/(w)hinging.
Good one yes


----------



## Drago (18 Dec 2018)

Felt a bit run down this morning. Had an early lunch at,11 and then snoozed. Just woken up, had a cuddle with the dog, and now enjoying a hot Clooneys.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Same here. The kids are grown up and are financially independent and have left home. We have been mortgage free for 9 years so just have the normal bills to pay. My pension is good, have a house in a desirable area and money in the bank. Life is sweet.
> Some of the guys and girls from my cycling club who retired some years ago told me many times that retirement was the way forward.


I count myself fortunate.
I left school with absolutely no qualifications. Had many, many jobs. In my forties I landed a decent job but had never had a private pension.
In my mid fifties I set up a company that did very well and enabled me to pay off the mortgage. Left the company to my best customer for a lump sum.
So.....a very small private pension but enough in the bank to see us out (providing we dont live till we are 125 )


----------



## numbnuts (18 Dec 2018)

I count myself unfortunate 
good job, married badly, accident at work left disabled, divorced she got everything, lived on the state until retirement, a tiny works pension plus state pension.
Financially if I don't live long I'll be OK........just


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2018)

Think @Drago has started a new business ......


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Think @Drago has started a new business ......
> 
> View attachment 443057




OMG. That is so gross. Drago should patent that one using his own Y-fronts. .


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Think @Drago has started a new business ......
> 
> View attachment 443057


That's brilliant. I will shamelessly steal that.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG. That is so gross. Drago should patent that one using his own Y-fronts. .


But they are Drago's aren't they? Ohh no...........his are (or once were) white.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

PaulB said:


> I was talking to a mate on Sunday before our game and haven't seen him for three years. He's a few months younger than me so hasn't reached 60 yet but he informed me he retired in June shortly followed by his wife a couple of months later. He said he loves having all this time but he doesn't have the money he'd like so he's pretty much the opposite of me. I've got the money (which I like) but not the time to spend it while I'm working full time. It's a tricky one, isn't it? I've got another mate who's been made forcibly jobless and he's on the verge of having to use a food bank and hates it!



It is a difficult one that is for sure. Whilst retirement appears a good option and the thought of all the time to do what you want, when you want the reality is that you need money to carry on living a similar lifestyle that you are accustomed to.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> I have an HP printer and the cost of HP ink is very expensive. I always buy ink from an ink shop nearby at a fraction of the cost. The printer tells me off, but they work just as well.



Epson original ink is really expensive compared to the compatible stuff on ebay. It works fine and have bought a fair bit over the years


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am sorting my finances. It won't take long.



Sorted now?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Felt a bit run down this morning. Had an early lunch at,11 and then snoozed. Just woken up, had a cuddle with the dog, and now enjoying a hot Clooneys.



Feeling better?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> But they are Drago's aren't they? Ohh no...........his are (or once were) white.



Think of the damage to the environment, if they go in their rightful place........the incinerator


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2018)

I've been in the pub, Xmas dinner with the ladies from the yoga class.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Sorted now?


And you have left me how much exactly ??


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> I've been in the pub, Xmas dinner with the ladies from the yoga class.
> 
> View attachment 443064


From that photo I would say some of your ladies from the yoga class need a bit of tlc. Whats her name BTW?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> And you have left me how much exactly ??




Bugger all.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> I've been in the pub, Xmas dinner with the ladies from the yoga class.
> 
> View attachment 443064


Pensioners in pubs? I find that hard to believe!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Bugger all.


And I thought we had a thing going.
Ahh well.
You welsh are all the same............lead a man on then let him down


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> And I thought we had a thing going.
> Ahh well.
> You welsh are all the same............lead a man on then let him down




. Lets put it this way. Half of nothing is nothing.


----------



## D_97_goodtimes (18 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Pensioners in pubs? I find that hard to believe!


Too many pensioners and not enough pubs or something like that


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> From that photo I would say some of your ladies from the yoga class need a bit of tlc. Whats her name BTW?



There were nine of us including the teacher and me, lovely meal and good company, which is superb.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Bugger all.



Not even a pair of underpants, like @Drago


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Not even a pair of underpants, like @Drago


So long as they have never been worn by him!!!


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> So long as they have never been worn by him!!!



By her?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

Drago's underwear should be treated as Bio-hazard material.


----------



## Drago (18 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Drago's underwear should be treated as Bio-hazard material.



Antibodies from my Y front are used as a cure for Ebola in some parts of Africa. Of course, they die from sepsis instead, but the boffins are working on it.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2018)

I win today. 

Mrs P slept badly and departed to the spare room. This morning I've enjoyed a leisurely half cup of coffee in bed.

Half you say?

Following an unfortunate incident with said cup of coffee I've had to get up, soak the white sheets, spot clean the duvet cover which will need washing, put on a white wash... ......

..........today can only get better


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

Muttley walked. Got to the farthest point from home and the heavens opened, which Muttley loved.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2018)

Good morning. Seems to be a calm start to the day here. That won't last long though.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I win today.
> 
> Mrs P slept badly and departed to the spare room. This morning I've enjoyed a leisurely half cup of coffee in bed.
> 
> ...


Cant wait to show this to Mrs D. I did it with a cup of tea THE DAY AFTER we bought the bed.
She was not happy and still tells people about it


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2018)

I confess to being down in the dumps, as normal at this time of year.
Its the realisation that us retired ones dont get any holidays at Christmas.
The least the government should do is pay us double for the 2 weeks.


----------



## Paulus (19 Dec 2018)

Good morning all, a nice damp grey start to the day here. Out with the dog shortly, incorporating Christmas card deliveries, and then out with our son for lunch. A few ales may well be consumed as well.


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

Off to the Docs in a bit, find out if they can operate to remove my Y fronts.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Off to the Docs in a bit, find out if they can operate to remove my Y fronts.




I think it is far too late for that. I hope the Dr has a pair of those vets gloves that go up to the armpits


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Off to the Docs in a bit, find out if they can operate to remove my Y fronts.


Sounds like a long and dangerous op to me.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Seems to be a calm start to the day here. That won't last long though.



More rain due?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Muttley walked. Got to the farthest point from home and the heavens opened, which Muttley loved.



Sounds like he loved it and you didnt


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Off to the Docs in a bit, find out if they can operate to remove my Y fronts.



Tried the blow torch on them?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> More rain due?




Probably. I am going to ignore the weather forcast. I will wait with excitement wondering what weather we will be subjected to today.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it is far too late for that. I hope the Dr has a pair of those vets gloves that go up to the armpits



You seem knowledgeable on the subject


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Probably. I am going to ignore the weather forcast. I will wait with excitement wondering what weather we will be subjected to today.



Probably water out the sky


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> You seem knowledgeable on the subject



Of his underpants, or the gloves.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Of his underpants, or the gloves.



Both by the sound of it


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Both by the sound of it




Photos of Drago's Y-fronts are famous or infamous.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2018)

Weak sunshine appearing so it's time to get the kit on for our 10.00** meet. Think it's going to be a quick 50 mile blast today.

** I've noted some of my cycling buddies are letting things slip. In recent weeks we've gone from 8.30 starts to 9.00, 9.30 and now 10.00......time to have a word I think.

Mind you I got the washing done


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2018)

I've just got up


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2018)

Nice morning here in surf city.
Taking doggie for a walk along Broadsands to Crow Point in a mo.


----------



## GM (19 Dec 2018)

Morning all. Had a win on the Euromillions, £2.80 enough to get a coffee with I suppose.


----------



## jongooligan (19 Dec 2018)

Had a mini pub crawl around Durham yesterday. More drinking with the FiL when we got back and then a couple of whiskies whilst decorating the tree. Fell asleep around 7 o'clock and woke at 7 o'clock but twelve hours later. Feel a bit shabby this morning - don't know why - mebbe coming down wi summat.
Lovely walk on Waldridge Fell with the mutt. Now trying to stiffen the sinews and summon up the blood to get out on the bike.


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2018)

Doggie walk done.....






Taw estuary and Broadsands.




Crow Point.




Appledore and Westward Ho!




On the Burrows.




Back along the board walk.




I can see my house from here.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Cant wait to show this to Mrs D. I did it with a cup of tea THE DAY AFTER we bought the bed.
> She was not happy and still tells people about it


Schadenfreuder!


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walk done.....
> 
> View attachment 443127
> 
> ...



Your house is up a cows bottom?


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Your house is up a cows bottom?


Yup! The white one in the distance.......


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2018)

I've just walked 10 miles


----------



## Paulus (19 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've just walked 10 miles


Is the bike broken?


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Is the bike broken?


No just giving the bike/trike a rest for a while and concentrating on walking to keep my blood sugar rate lower


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2018)

I'm nackered.
Sunday 70 miles
Monday 90 minutes spinning
Monday 4 hours sleep
Tuesday 90 minutes spinning
Tuesday 5 hours sleep
Wednesday 45 miles - struggled

Hate it when I can't sleep.

Think my body is telling me something - take a few days off!!


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I'm nackered.
> Sunday 70 miles
> Monday 90 minutes spinning
> Monday 4 hours sleep
> ...


About time you retired.........


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> About time you retired.........


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2018)

I don't sleep well at all. I tend to sleep in the afternoon in a chair. I sleep better there than in bed.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I'm nackered.
> Sunday 70 miles
> Monday 90 minutes spinning
> Monday 4 hours sleep
> ...



My original plan was for a week off the bike over Xmas, starting tomorrow by driving to the cafe instead of cycling, but tonight I've got itchy feet, I think I'll see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yup! The white one in the distance.......


Now understand why you're away in the caravan so often.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2018)

Professor Alice Roberts is on BBC4 @Drago .


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Professor Alice Roberts is on BBC4 @Drago .



Oh yes. I'm greatly admiring her talent.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Oh yes. I'm greatly admiring her talent.




I bet you are


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Now understand why you're away in the caravan so often.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Oh yes. I'm greatly admiring her talent.



Just her talent?


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

Oh yes. She's an enormous talent.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Oh yes. She's an enormous talent.




I don't think she would be impressed by your underwear though.


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't think she would be impressed by your underwear though.


Maybe he should send her a sample in the post?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't think she would be impressed by your underwear though.



Special occasion, he might be tempted to remove it


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

I would consider going commando if it meant I'd get a date with her.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Maybe if should send her a sample in the post?



She could undertake a full medical examination on them


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> I would consider going commando if it meant I'd get a date with her.



Bet she would look forward to that


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

Heres a plan. Dig a hole, bury me, then ring the BBC and tell their archaeology unit that the grave of an ancient chieftain of the clan Y'Front has been discovered, and that Dr Roberts should whip out her paint brush and start clearing debris from my corpse forthwith!


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Heres a plan. Dig a hole, bury me, then ring the BBC and tell their archaeology unit that the grave of an ancient chieftain of the clan Y'Front, and that Dr Roberts should whip out her paint brush and start clearing debris from my corpse forthwith!


 
But what will she do when the brush causes movements


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

She can say something like "this chap would have been revered as a man of great standing in the clan, as he has been buried with his weapon!"

I think I need help. A female TV scientist or mathematician appears and I'mpp get a hot flush. The Loose Women and new readers just don't do it for me anymore. Not ever the female weather presenters get my motor running now. Only the scientific ones.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Special occasion, he might be tempted to remove it




If he could. They might be welded to his body. 



Drago said:


> I would consider going commando if it meant I'd get a date with her.




I doubt you could prise them off.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> If he could. They might be welded to his body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bet they would soon be lifted off


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

You've seen the chest burster scene in Alien? That would be my Y fronts if the good Doctor excavated my remains.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> She can say something like "this chap would have been revered as a man of great standing in the clan, as he has been buried with his weapon!"
> 
> I think I need help. A female TV scientist or mathematician appears and I'mpp get a hot flush. The Loose Women and new readers just don't do it for me anymore. Not ever the female weather presenters get my motor running now. Only the scientific ones.



I have no doubt she would be fascinated by the ancient, magnificent weapon on display


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> You've seen the chest burster scene in Alien? That would be my Y fronts if the good Doctor excavated my remains.



Clearly waiting to pop into view


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

In the interests of fairness, it's only right that we mention some Male eye candy for Welshie. Something like Ken Barlow or Ian Beale, eh?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> In the interests of fairness, it's only right that we mention some Male eye candy for Welshie. Something like Ken Barlow or Ian Beale, eh?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> In the interests of fairness, it's only right that we mention some Male eye candy for Welshie. Something like Ken Barlow or Ian Beale, eh?



No wonder she struggles to sleep at night


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

She's kept awake by the thought of that saucy man totty, Roy Cropper!


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> She's kept awake by the thought of that saucy man totty, Roy Cropper!



Clearly on the market since Haley passed away


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

See, Welshie could be in there. Hes good looking, intelligent, financially secure with his own business, and on the market for a new wife to grill his bacon!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> My original plan was for a week off the bike over Xmas, starting tomorrow by driving to the cafe instead of cycling, but tonight I've got itchy feet, I think I'll see how I feel tomorrow.



I'd planned the same. I'm feeling better now but think I'll rest till Saturday and have a ride Sunday as well. Cycling is highly addictive.


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

Cycling to Roy's Rolls?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Cycling to Roy's Rolls?



Prices look good on the boards.
Nowhere to leave the bikes though. Have to leave them on the cobbles outside the shop and you have that rogue Simon Barlow on the loose


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> See, Welshie could be in there. Hes good looking, intelligent, financially secure with his own business, and on the market for a new wife to grill his bacon!



There would be free bacon and sausage on offer for working there


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> She can say something like "this chap would have been revered as a man of great standing in the clan, as he has been buried with his weapon!"
> 
> I think I need help. A female TV scientist or mathematician appears and I'mpp get a hot flush. The Loose Women and new readers just don't do it for me anymore. Not ever the female weather presenters get my motor running now. Only the scientific ones.


Surely Lucy Versamy (spelling?) ticks the boxes.......especially as she is a self made millionaire.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2018)

Up at stupid O'clock today (06.20) and its dark, really dark.
Playing in the end of year golf comp with a bit of a nosh and a pint of something after.... and some prize giving.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2018)

Good morning folks. A horrible rainy day here.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2018)

Hello people. Woke a couple of times during the night but got back to sleep till 8.20! Feeling very rested.

The weather is grey and misersble. I lost a filling last week so dentist apoappointm is the main event for today.

Our front door has suddenly swollen, in 48 hours, badly and won't shut. Getting someone to fix that will be fun and games.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2018)

Good morning folks. A decision has been made, I'm out to the cafe in the car this morning not on the bike. I'm having a rest.


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2018)

First day of Mrs Ds Christmas holiday so had a nice lay in.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2018)

The Lord has spared me another day
God knows what for.......


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> The Lord has spared me another day
> God knows what for.......


It's all part of Odin's plan......


----------



## Paulus (20 Dec 2018)

Breakfast is served. Poached eggs and beans on toast with extra bubble.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Dec 2018)

We didn't get to bed until 3am today, couldn't sleep so got back up and made bacon rolls, relighted the fire, put the music on and stayed up - was quite lovely tbh.

We'll probably pay for it later though.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We'll probably pay for it later though.



Great excuse for an afternoon nap!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2018)

In other news a daylight inspection of the front door indicates Mrs P exaggerated this a little. Downside is I have to fix it. Upside is no "discussion" with the joiner who bespoke built it (Article 4 Direction on cottage). Second upside is the jar of carefully colour matched paint is still nestling happily in the cupboard under the stairs.


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2018)

Off to the storage in a bit to check the caravan over and load a few things into it ready for our trip to Dartmoor for Christmas week. We hit the road on Saturday morning.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. A horrible rainy day here.


Well it Wales.
Do you get sunshine down there?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Breakfast is served. Poached eggs and beans on toast with extra bubble.
> View attachment 443204


I would like to say how nice that looks.
I honestly would.
But I cant


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2018)

Golf now finished and am back home now enjoying a whisky. 
Decided not to eat at the club so will shortly be enjoying chips sausage and beans.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Well it Wales.
> Do you get sunshine down there?




Now and again.


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2018)

Beautiful sunny day here in North Devon's surfing centre.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2018)

I've got rain and I'm still waiting for the Amazon man, but I bet he's Polish


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2018)

Has anyone fallen asleep in Debenhams like I am certain I did this morning.


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Has anyone fallen asleep in Debenhams like I am certain I did this morning.


No, but I once slept through Pirates of the Caribbean at the cinema......


----------



## roadrash (20 Dec 2018)

Can’t say I’m surprised at that @Dirk


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Has anyone fallen asleep in Debenhams like I am certain I did this morning.



I've fallen asleep in many places - famous for it - but never Debenhams.


----------



## roadrash (20 Dec 2018)

Yeah but that’s only because you’ve never been in Debenhams


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2018)

Dentist uodate. He says the tooth needs to come out as there is little left to fill. He offered to do it while I waited but we agreed on January 2nd.

Christmas with potential agony after an extraction? I don't think so.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> Yeah but that’s only because you’ve never been in Debenhams



That's probably not far off the mark! Friends houses, my house when friends come round, theatre, cinema, Ewood Park in a crowd of 20,000, my office, the car .......the list is endless.

The problem is I damaged the nerve which keeps the left eye open. Fell off the garage roof - good story to that - and hit my head. Now when I'm tired I can't stop my left eye closing and sleep follows quickly.


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Dentist uodate. He says the tooth needs to come out as there is little left to fill. He offered to do it while I waited .......


Funny that. My dentist does extractions while you wait as well.....


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Funny that. My dentist does extractions while you wait as well.....



 whoops.....


----------



## roadrash (20 Dec 2018)

Like for the first paragraph,not the second


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I've fallen asleep in many places - famous for it - but never Debenhams.


I fell asleep a few weeks ago.....while making love to a beautiful voluptuous 21 year old blond girl.

Then again maybe I was already asleep


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I fell asleep a few weeks ago.....while making love to a beautiful voluptuous 21 year old blond girl.
> 
> Then again maybe I was already asleep




Maybe?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2018)

Update. You can shop at Debenhams online. Errrrr. A friend told me so.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2018)

That's the children''s rooms cleaned and beds made for the Christmas visit.

I say children because my sons 26,30, 32 seem to revert to being 6,10 and 12 within 5 minutes of arriving home. Dishes? Dishwasher? Where do towels live? Wherever you happen to finish using it! How many times can one use a clean towel? Once but two towels may be required for one shower! Shoes? In porch? In the porch?? 

Christmas is great.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2018)

We had a good morning at the Hatton Locks cafe, though it felt strange to drive out instead of cycling. We had a good turn out, 13 of us round the table, including my good lady, and 5 of the lads had cycled out.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. A horrible rainy day here.



Much rain today?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Well it Wales.
> Do you get sunshine down there?



Rare commodity I think


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Great excuse for an afternoon nap!



That sounded a nice idea


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Now and again.



When was the last time you saw the sun?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I fell asleep a few weeks ago.....while making love to a beautiful voluptuous 21 year old blond girl.
> 
> Then again maybe I was already asleep



Sounds like an interesting dream


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Update. You can shop at Debenhams online. Errrrr. A friend told me so.



So if you fall asleep at the computer when online could that be classed as falling asleep in Debenhams?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe?



Wasn't you was it?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2018)

Mrs P and Mr P have concluded if the military can't bring down a drone one has to ask why we have an army!


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P and Mr P have concluded if the military can't bring down a drone one has to ask why we have an army!



You would have thought they could somehow disrupted the signal to it.
This is one hell of a wake up call to the security services given the chaos it has caused.
Just makes you grateful someone with terrorist intentions hasn't tried to crash one into a plane as its coming into land.


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2018)

Disrupting the signal is physically simple. However, if it's not under guidance and is simply following a pre programmed path then there is no signal to disrupt. And while it's simple to block the signal its illegal, so the kit isn't available off the shelf and requires a chahge in the law before it can be used in a civil environment. Oops.

The green machine will be itching to have a pot shot, but a 7.62 long green-spot round will slice through the device and fly out the other side in a parabolic arc for several miles before falling to the ground while still travelling in excess of the speed of sound, which would be jolly unfortunate and slightly deadly for anyone in the way. A shotgun round would suffice with little risk of collateral intrusion into the nearby area, but the footage kve seen shows jt flying well beyond the accurate range of a shotgun. Physically it could be swatted out of the sky easily, but doing so without killing someone near by in such a crowded area is a little harder - a bit like doing precise brain surgery with a lump hammer, sure, it'll do the job ok, but it might make an unintended mess.

Thanks to this joker you can say hello to mandatory registration and pilot licencing, which probably is no bad thing.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2018)

Weather looks grey and wet and forecast is grim

Not a great night's sleep - again. I'm getting a bit fed up with this. So plan for today is to crack on with the housework, go shopping for Mrs P's present and possibly do the food shop.

Quiz night tonight, always fun and my youngest lad and his partner are joining us to celebrate her promotion and pay rise. Really pleased for them and very proud to see how far they've come since leaving uni. We have to keep emphasising this to them as it's so tough for youngsters today.


----------



## Paulus (21 Dec 2018)

Morning all, a windy start to the day here. I am off back to missP's place today to finish off putting the blinds up and a few extra jobs she had found for me. 
Then I will be joining the members of the escape committee in the Mitre after lunch for the Christmas meeting with extra ale and an early evening curry.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2018)

Good morning (she says laughingly). The shortest day of the year, and the most horrible as well weatherwise.


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2018)

I feel like celebrating, after trying for 3 months I have got a GP aapointment in 75 minutes time.


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> I feel like celebrating, after trying for 3 months I have got a GP aapointment in 75 minutes time.


It takes that long to get a GP appointment?!
I can normally get one within a day or two; sometimes even within a few hours.


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> It takes that long to get a GP appointment?!
> I can normally get one within a day or two; sometimes even within a few hours.



I have phoned weekly and tried the internet released appointments, the doctor saying he wants to see you in 4 weeks etc carries no weight here, the service is dismal.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2018)

We can never get an appointment anymore. You have to get an appointment first which is almost impossible. That appointment is only to see a nurse who then decides if they can deal with you or not, and the Dr decides who he will see, when. It is easier and faster to go to A&E to be honest.


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2018)

I get priority appointments and jump to the top of waiting lists for treatment. About the only perk of being registered as a carer.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> . It is easier and faster to go to A&E to be honest.



Which is the problem in a nutshell - not you WD.

It's pretty good at our practice though I do get irritated by the advance booking process. This is designed to free up the GP's time to see urgent cases. At our surgery when one tries to book a routine visit to be told there are none available and to ring at 8.00am which should be for urgent cases not me wanting to discuss a minor niggle!

This still makes me smile. A few years ago I was showering around 7.00am and found a lump in my groin. Being a man by the time I'd finished towelling down it was terminal. 8.00am I phoned the surgery, the conversation went:

Me: I'd like to see the doctor please
Reception: Certainly 10.40 Friday
Me: Today please
Reception: There are no appointments free now:
Me: I'm male, 59 and have a lump in my groin!!!!!
Reception: Can you come at 9.10?

Turned out to be a cyst to my embarrassment and relief in equal measure. The GP was very good, making it absolutely clear I was right to insist on being seen.


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2018)

I had an urgent phone call to come in to the docs a couple of days after a blood test. Worrying!
Went into the docs the following day, to be met with - 'Hello Dirk, what are you here for?'
'Dunno - you called me in urgently.'
'OK - lets get your records up on screen. Ah! Your cholesterol has gone up by 0.1 to 5.0'
'Isn't that still healthy?'
'Er......yes.......'


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2018)

I get nervous every time the phone rings after a blood test.......


----------



## Paulus (21 Dec 2018)

A trick with my Doctor's practice, if you need an appointment asap, is to use the patient access site in the evening after the surgery has closed. The available slots are put on then and you can normally get one for the following day.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> A trick with my Doctor's practice, if you need an appointment asap, is to use the patient access site in the evening after the surgery has closed. The available slots are put on then and you can normally get one for the following day.




Must be the only Dr's surgery in the UK where you can do that.


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Must be the only Dr's surgery in the UK where you can do that.


Can do that here.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> The shortest day of the year,


And I have just made it shorter as I've just got up


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2018)

That's that done. Supermarket shop done, we can now withstand a six month siege, got in at nine and was out by half past, still very busy though. Next stop my Good Lady's hairdresser's, a coffee, maybe a mincepie as well and a gossip with the hairdresser while I wait for her, then into the market for the fruit veg and meat.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning (she says laughingly). The shortest day of the year, and the most horrible as well weatherwise.



It is so dark which just goes hand in hand with it being the shortest day of the year.
At least it will slowly start to get lighter each night and towards the end of January you start to notice it. Just hope we dont have another winter like last year.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> It takes that long to get a GP appointment?!
> I can normally get one within a day or two; sometimes even within a few hours.



That is similar to my experiences when trying to get an appointment.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We can never get an appointment anymore. You have to get an appointment first which is almost impossible. That appointment is only to see a nurse who then decides if they can deal with you or not, and the Dr decides who he will see, when. It is easier and faster to go to A&E to be honest.



That sounds terrible


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> That's that done. Supermarket shop done, we can now withstand a six month siege, got in at nine and was out by half past, still very busy though. Next stop my Good Lady's hairdresser's, a coffee, maybe a mincepie as well and a gossip with the hairdresser while I wait for her, then into the market for the fruit veg and meat.



Did the supermarket run last night, got all the fresh stuff so no need to go again till after Christmas. Thats great, don't want to be battling in the madness over the next few days


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2018)

Beach walk with doggie on Saunton Sands in a bit, then a walk down to the village for a couple of pints, pick up F&C from Squires and a steady stroll back.
That'll do me today.


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2018)

Swim done, back home and then back out to the doctors, now back home and tidying, I love a tidy start to the new year. Now that may seem like I live in a mess the rest of the time which I do not, but I like to go through every drawer and cupboard in my office, shed, bedroom and garage.

The doctor has referred me on to the MSK dept all to do with that herniated disc back in June, the legs are still not good.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2018)

A like for the first part, not the second.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> The doctor has referred me on to the MSK dept all to do with that herniated disc back in June, the legs are still not good


Sounds similar to me. 

Had an mri about 5 years ago and they said l4 and l5 were herniated. Got some physio but didn’t make any difference. Since then, I stupidly did some heavy lifting and had excruciating sciatica down my right leg. Also had a bout in the left side several years ago so now have areas of numbness in both legs and feet which I’m convinced is affecting my leg strength now. 

Hope you get some joy.


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2018)

Dog walk done. Poor little Dottie got sandblasted......40mph westerly straight off the sea and she's only 12" at the shoulder!
Settled down for a coffee and catching up on Pop Master before strolling down for lunch.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Dec 2018)

coming out and it's 10.7c here


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> coming out and it's 10.7c here


& 12.5c here.


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2018)

SAR training tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2018)

I am going to do the food run.........if I don't return it's been fun chatting with you all.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2018)

I'm in the pub..........I might be some time......


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Settled down for a coffee and catching up on Pop Master before strolling down for lunch.


How did you do in pop master?
I got one correct in the 1st set and nearly one in the 2nd set (the name wouldnt come to my brain).


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2018)

Well me and Mrs D woke up at.........
............
.............
10 O'clock today 
Dont know how that happened.
I was going to get my hair cut but just cant be mythered .
Going to dig Mrs Ds old bike out (and give it a swift clean) to gift to a young lady who needs one (a bike that is, before anyone asks).


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> SAR training tonight.



Hope they don't forget you


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub..........I might be some time......
> 
> View attachment 443336



Pint and a half on the go at the same time?


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Pint and a half on the go at the same time?


Professional!


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Professional!



Top man!!


----------



## oldfatfool (21 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Thanks to this joker you can say hello to mandatory registration and pilot licencing, which probably is no bad thing.


Dont you have to find the pilot before you check his license?


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2018)

Got my brand new and very expensive Keela kit all laid out and ready for SAR training.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2018)




----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2018)

Finally the shortest day of the year is nearly over. Onwards and upwards hopefully although i won't be holding my breath


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> I have phoned weekly and tried the internet released appointments, the doctor saying he wants to see you in 4 weeks etc carries no weight here, the service is dismal.


I'm still trying to get one "as a matter of urgency", their words, from October last year(2017). Partial results from an MRI.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> I'm still trying to get one "as a matter of urgency", their words, from October last year(2017). Partial results from an MRI.




I think you can safely say they have forgotten you.


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you can safely say they have forgotten you.


It's when you get a letter addressed to 'Dear Mr Deceased' that you can safely assume that.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's when you get a letter addressed to 'Dear Mr Deceased' that you can safely assume that.


Like this?
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/late-for-my-own-funeral.160837/


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2018)

Delayed getting home fro SAR training. Stopped at Gatwick to pay with my new drone...


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2018)

In all seriousness, was chatting g to a mate of mine who works for the Air Accident Investigation Branch. Apparently, a company that sells an anti drone area denial system tried to sell one to all the big airports earlier in the year- all declined while claiming theiy didn't need it, which is code speak for they don't want to spend any money. Wel, I bet they all want one now, and I bet the price has suddenly gone up!

They CAA are suggesting that customers arent entitled to compo because the event is beyond the airlines and operators control. Well, it's only beyond their control because they didnt buy the system that woule prevent it. I wonder what the press will make of it?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> In all seriousness, was chatting g to a mate of mine who works for the Air Accident Investigation Branch. Apparently, a company that sells an anti drone area denial system tried to sell one to all the big airports earlier in the year- all declined while claiming theiy didn't need it, which is code speak for they don't want to spend any money. Wel, I bet they all want one now, and I bet the price has suddenly gone up!
> 
> They CAA are suggesting that customers arent entitled to compo because the event is beyond the airlines and operators control. Well, it's only beyond their control because they didnt buy the system that woule prevent it. I wonder what the press will make of it?




I am surprised that airports don't already have devices in case of the drone problem. Shows how tight fisted they are. The lack of a solution has cost Gatwick millions. Would have been a hell of a lot cheaper...


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2018)

It's like window locks, dead bolts and intruder alarms. Most folk don't buy them until after they've been burgled.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2018)

It's possible to get an RC car/truck onto the runway of the local airport. Radio signal is good for a 1/4 mile at least.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Dec 2018)

oldfatfool said:


> Dont you have to find the pilot before you check his license?



Bet he will get a fair few points on his licence


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Finally the shortest day of the year is nearly over. Onwards and upwards hopefully although i won't be holding my breath



Days wil start to get longer but the weather will probably get worse


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you can safely say they have forgotten you.



Is that possible for Mr Classic


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Delayed getting home fro SAR training. Stopped at Gatwick to pay with my new drone...



They will confiscate it off you


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Bet he will get a fair few points on his licence


None required for them(drones).

What's needed is a different way of "selling them". It's all about how easy they are to fly and operate. Very little, if anything about the legal side of them.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> In all seriousness, was chatting g to a mate of mine who works for the Air Accident Investigation Branch. Apparently, a company that sells an anti drone area denial system tried to sell one to all the big airports earlier in the year- all declined while claiming theiy didn't need it, which is code speak for they don't want to spend any money. Wel, I bet they all want one now, and I bet the price has suddenly gone up!
> 
> They CAA are suggesting that customers arent entitled to compo because the event is beyond the airlines and operators control. Well, it's only beyond their control because they didnt buy the system that woule prevent it. I wonder what the press will make of it?



It really goes to show how unprepared they are for something like this.
This should be a massive wake up call given the threat that this has posed.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> None required for them(drones).
> 
> What's needed is a different way of "selling them". It's all about how easy they are to fly and operate. Very little, if anything about the legal side of them.



I know you dont currently need a license.
All well and good licensing them in the future but there must be loads about that are not on the system


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> All well and good licensing them in the future but there must be loads about that are not on the system


Change the selling method first, making certain those selling them know the legal side of operating them.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2018)

Good Day retired people of leisure. Windy and drizzly here, not pleasant.

Feeling very chipper this morning. Slept for 7.5 hours without waking. First morning I've felt rested for several days.

Heading off for spin in 30 minutes, then pick up my lad for lunch before we head off to watch the currently not so mighty Rovers. Norwich City today - I have a bad feeling.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2018)

Good morning. I have been browsing the Next sale. 2 sweaters bought.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2018)

Breakfast done, now for some serious retail. Did not get in until 1am this morning and back up at 5am as usual, an afternoon nap maybe required later.


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2018)

Off to Dartmoor in a couple of hours.
Just deciding which route to go to cause maximum chaos whilst towing at pensioner speed. My flat hat and string backed gloves are at the ready.
The Torrington road from Barnstaple is always good for a larf with its' hills and bends, but the A39 and A386 from Bideford is generally busier. Hmmm......seeing as it's the last Saturday before Christmas, I might go the Bideford way and clog up a few last minute shoppers.


----------



## Drago (22 Dec 2018)

Had a relative lay in and a cuddle with Mrs D. Walked Lemmy, relaxing g with a Clooneys. A chum of mine is popping in late morning, and this afternoon I'm constructing a new SW Rx antenna for my radio shack. Busy day!


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2018)

You know when you say one thing and mean a mother.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2018)

I am now residing in Debenhams again, I think some of the staff think I work here.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Had a relative lay in and a cuddle with Mrs D. Walked Lemmy, relaxing g with a Clooneys. A chum of mine is popping in late morning, and this afternoon I'm constructing a new SW Rx antenna for my radio shack. Busy day!


Was all this done whilst the relative was in?


----------



## GM (22 Dec 2018)

Busy day yesterday. Shopping done, started to get very busy so no more shopping until next Thursday at least. 

Taking the mutt out in a minute for a long walk while the weather is quite nice.


----------



## Paulus (22 Dec 2018)

Good morning all, Just incorporated a 10 mile bike ride with the last of the Christmas shopping. All the veg and last Minuit bits and pieces are now done. That leaves the next couple of day to , hopefully, be a bit more relaxed.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2018)

A "nothing" day today.
Mrs D was out doing last minute shopping. She was in Aldi by 08.10 and the car park was full. Every till was open and people were going mad buying stuff.
Not my idea of fun.
Lousy weather here.
I sense a lazy day coming on


----------



## numbnuts (22 Dec 2018)

Washing done, put the vax hoover around, breakfast cooked, eaten and washed up so I'm off out


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2018)

The Eagle has landed......







Currently awaiting lunch in the White Hart in Bridestowe.......






We are the only ones on the site - hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Washing done, put the vax hoover around, breakfast cooked, eaten and washed up so I'm off out


Was it a Vax or a Hoover?


----------



## numbnuts (22 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Was it a Vax or a Hoover?


A cordless Vax suction machine


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Dec 2018)

Finished our Xmas shopping today.

Now holed up indoors snug in front of the fire awaiting Chelsea vs Wolves.

Only plans to get out until the day after Boxing Day are a couple of walks, a couple of pub visits and maybe a bike ride if I can be bothered*.

*Low miles achieved this year so I've really thrown the towel in and I'll get stuck in again at the start of January.


----------



## Drago (22 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> A cordless Vax suction machine



Is that what you told the A&E doctor?


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2018)

A light luncheon has arrived....


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> A light luncheon has arrived....
> 
> View attachment 443458


Mrs D is disgusted with you.
Personally I think she is extremely jealous


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed......
> 
> View attachment 443452
> 
> ...


Got to say.. . .its losing its head very quickly.
We had a fortnight in our tourer** in Snowdonia one Christmas. Heavy heavy snow. We had to get towed out at the end. Great holiday though.
** we no longer have it


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Got to say.. . .its losing its head very quickly.
> We had a fortnight in our tourer** in Snowdonia one Christmas. Heavy heavy snow. We had to get towed out at the end. Great holiday though.
> ** we no longer have it


This is the 3rd year we've come to this site at Christmas. It's just nice to get away from it all.
We've done 90 nights away this year and we're hoping to ramp it up a bit next year when we change the car and caravan.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Change the selling method first, making certain those selling them know the legal side of operating them.



Horse has bolted though


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day retired people of leisure. Windy and drizzly here, not pleasant.
> 
> Feeling very chipper this morning. Slept for 7.5 hours without waking. First morning I've felt rested for several days.
> 
> Heading off for spin in 30 minutes, then pick up my lad for lunch before we head off to watch the currently not so mighty Rovers. Norwich City today - I have a bad feeling.



Oh dear, you were correct


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2018)

Good Day. The Beeb forecast an 84% chance of rain - spot on guys, probably 840,000 rain drops coming down right now!!! Dark and wet.

Been awake for a while, read the online paper and will have a snooze now.

I'm turning over a problem in my mind which isn't helping the sleep issue. It doesn't concern my life but a dear friend's. It can be hard to know what to do for the best.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Oh dear, you were correct



If it wasn't that I can't bet against my own team I would have put money on 0-1, not that I gamble.


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2018)

It is still very dark out there, do they not know it is 7.40am and should be bright and light.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2018)




----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2018)

It's dull, misty and moody on Dartmoor this morning.
Just having my first cuppa.
Wouldn't be surprised to see the Hound of the Basketballs trot past.....


----------



## numbnuts (23 Dec 2018)

It's dull here like me, but no  and not cold.


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2018)

Bought one of these drone things up the pub last night, anyone know how to fly it.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Bought one of these drone things up the pub last night, anyone know how to fly it.
> View attachment 443544




I think you use them like a boomerang. Just throw it in the air.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2018)

Good morning folks, dark and wet in Coventry. Our son and Granddaughter's here, and they came bearing gifts.


----------



## Drago (23 Dec 2018)

Welcome to Christmas eve eve.


----------



## jongooligan (23 Dec 2018)

Too tired to post yesterday. Did 84 windy miles in the North Pennines - three counties, four valleys and ~6,000ft of climbing.






Notice how I cunningly missed out the urban awfulness between Chester le Street and the Toon.

Off for a drizzly walk with the mutt and some friends. Irish coffe in the flask and warm mince pies for afterwards.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Notice how I cunningly missed out the urban awfulness between Chester le Street and the Toon.



Chapeau. Excellent ride.



> Off for a drizzly walk with the mutt and some friends. Irish coffe in the flask and warm mince pies for afterwards.



The mince pies may get soggy!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2018)

I am about to make banana and raisin loaf. Two weeks ago I got a bunch of bananas for 20p as past sell by date. They've been a cold porch since and only just reached the brown and mushy stage which is perfect for banana loaf.

Beef Bourguigon to follow for tonight's tea.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> It is still very dark out there, do they not know it is 7.40am and should be bright and light.



Thats a few months away


----------



## derrick (23 Dec 2018)

Its peeing down here. Looks like a lazy day coming on.got another party tonight. Could well do without that. The guy is a complete dick. But there will be other freinds there. Only going as his wife and my wife have known each other for many years.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Dec 2018)

Just done the ironing, and put the bedding in the wash, breakfast next


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


>



Normal service resumed


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, dark and wet in Coventry. Our son and Granddaughter's here, and they came bearing gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yum yum


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2018)

I'll be off to church today around 12.30 to partake of the sacrament.


----------



## Paulus (23 Dec 2018)

Morning all, grey, damp and miserable here this day. The dog has been walked and the bedding is in the washing machine. i shall be out and about on the bike a little later delivering a few cards and maybe, just maybe, a stop at the Mitre for a pint or three of christmas cheer.


----------



## Drago (23 Dec 2018)

Muttley walked, house tidied, George Clooneys special fluid swallowed. I'm thinking tiger bread French stick for lunch, with a pint of cheese and a few slices of beer chaser?


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2018)

We now have almost a full house, both sons are here, plus my step daughter and granddaughter.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2018)

When I drove to the station to pick up our lad they were queueing to get in both the morrisons and the lidil I passed, I'm glad all our shopping's done and we don't have to go near the shops in the next couple of days.


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2018)

Office minted, a rejig of the garage has begun.


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2018)

Dog walked, bit of last minute shopping in Okehampton and now at the altar in the holy centre of Bridestowe.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Dog walked, bit of last minute shopping in Okehampton and now at the altar in the holy centre of Bridestowe.
> 
> View attachment 443569


Must say....you had me worried with your earlier post 
Looks good


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2018)

Unlike @jongooligan I am not doing 84 miles today.
I will not even be doing 4 miles .
It is pissitively possing down here so an enforced chill is called for.
But I do plan a ride tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Must say....you had me worried with your earlier post


LOL


----------



## GM (23 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Beef Bourguigon to follow for tonight's tea.





We had Beef Bourguignon last night, Mrs GM cooked it in the new pressure cooker that we got as a family present. very nice too!

Dog walked, now a lazy day, saving the energy for a Christmas morning ride.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Dec 2018)

There's a nice smell in my kitchen and no I haven't farted I'm baking a loaf


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, grey, damp and miserable here this day. The dog has been walked and the bedding is in the washing machine. i shall be out and about on the bike a little later delivering a few cards and maybe, just maybe, a stop at the Mitre for a pint or three of christmas cheer.



Still in the pub or have you left?


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> When I drove to the station to pick up our lad they were queueing to get in both the morrisons and the lidil I passed, I'm glad all our shopping's done and we don't have to go near the shops in the next couple of days.



+1 on that one. Got it sorted on Thursday


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Dog walked, bit of last minute shopping in Okehampton and now at the altar in the holy centre of Bridestowe.
> 
> View attachment 443569



It looks a hard life!!


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> There's a nice smell in my kitchen and no I haven't farted I'm baking a loaf



Tasted it?


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Just done the ironing, and put the bedding in the wash, breakfast next


Why'd you wash the breakfast?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2018)

Been a rainy day today. Washing done and not a lot else. And i fell asleep this afternoon as well.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why'd you wash the breakfast?



Be nice and clean


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Been a rainy day today. Washing done and not a lot else. And i fell asleep this afternoon as well.



Did you use the rain to do the washing. Nice cheap and free.
Nice dreams


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Did you use the rain to do the washing. Nice cheap and free.
> Nice dreams




I'm not that much of a cheapskate.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm not that much of a cheapskate.



Thought Mr Classic would probably recommend it


----------



## Drago (23 Dec 2018)

Watching Car SOSage.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2018)

Hello people. A bit more sleep would have been good. I suspect Mrs P didn't sleep well last night - there may be trouble ahead.

Family duties prevent riding on what looks like a lovely morning.

I have to buy cream, potatoes, digestives and butter.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2018)

Good morning from me as well. Another night of not sleeping here as well. Oh well. . Very dark here, so no idea what the weather is like. Not a day for doing much i suspect.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2018)

Good morning folks, pitch black here and looking a bit damp again, Xmas Eve and it will soon be all over for another year.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2018)

I've been to Sainsburys


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2018)

We have decided to have pork this year. I am not a fan of turkey. Far too dry..


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We have decided to have pork this year. I am not a fan of turkey. Far too dry..


Depends how it's cooked.

Little bit brighter this morning on the Moor, but blowin' a bit. It should be OK for a walk.
Might nip out to Postbridge for lunch.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've been to Sainsburys



Brave. Very brave. Chapeau.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We have decided to have pork this year. I am not a fan of turkey. Far too dry..



We have a small rib of beef - I say small, two ribs seems enormous. It's from our local farm, picked out by Frank who knows each of his animals individually. Food miles? About three round trip over the fields.

Mrs P's lasagne tonight - homemade pasta, tomato sauce etc. Mrs P's mum was Italian!!!! The food she produced was to die for.........


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> We have a small rib of beef - I say small, two ribs seems enormous. It's from our local farm, picked out by Frank who knows each of his animals individually. Food miles? About three round trip over the fields.


Abattoir on site?


----------



## Drago (24 Dec 2018)

A nice lay in cuddling up to what I thought was Mrs D, but what turned out to be the dog.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> We have a small rib of beef - I say small, two ribs seems enormous. It's from our local farm, picked out by Frank who knows each of his animals individually. Food miles? About three round trip over the fields.
> 
> Mrs P's lasagne tonight - homemade pasta, tomato sauce etc. Mrs P's mum was Italian!!!! The food she produced was to die for.........




There is a man who has a stall on Mach market day. He sells pork. He has pictures of the pig on sale that particular day so people can see who they are eating. Local farmer, very few food miles.


----------



## Paulus (24 Dec 2018)

Morning all, a bright start to the day here. Not much to do today as all the crimbo shopping is done. Might get out on the bike a little later and put a few miles in. Just off with the dog now for an hour or so across the fields.


----------



## jongooligan (24 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> We have decided to have pork this year. I am not a fan of turkey. Far too dry..



Wife's family are from eastern europe so Christmas dinner and present swapping happens today. Dinner will be roast pork with sauerkraut and loads of hard spirits. Tomorrow we'll drive down to t'owd lasses in Yorkshire and do it all again except there will be a turkey and we'll be on the beer.

Need to keep getting out on the bike to counteract this massive calorie intake. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Abattoir on site?



No the animals are sent for slaughter but I do know they come back to the farm as individuals.

Interesting background. Julie, farmer's wife, opened the farm shop in a tiny building and people were soon queuing out of the door. Room inside for three. It w clear Frank wasn't keen on the idea.

Some years later a barn with probably 20-25 times the floor space has been converted in to a farm shop and cafe. A smiling farmer will happily bring out individual cuts to discuss, knows everyone by name, jokes about this and that.

Homegrown beef, lamb, burgers, sausages, eggs, homemade cakes, veg from a local grower and so on.

Great little business well supposed locally and people travel for miles. Quality and service, always a winner.


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> A nice lay in cuddling up to what I thought was Mrs D, but what turned out to be the dog.


MrsD has a hairy back and dog breath?!


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've been to Sainsburys



I've got the ironing done this morning,


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> There is a man who has a stall on Mach market day. He sells pork. He has pictures of the pig on sale that particular day so people can see who they are eating. Local farmer, very few food miles.



I'm not sure I could deal with that!! We once got to know one of the sheep quite well, he was an orphan. Folk were quite upset when he turned in to chops.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> I've got the ironing done this morning,


I've just done that too


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've been to Sainsburys


I was due to get some last minute items from Aldi but woke late (09.00) and I refuse to get caught in the scrum so we wil do without.
I am NOT frightened of Mrs D.
But dont tell her I said that


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2018)

Just got British Gas to reduce our Home Cover renewal by £75 making it less than last year. More than covers this week's Christmas shop.

Result!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've just done that too


Why have you done @dave r s ironing?


----------



## Drago (24 Dec 2018)

I was going to do the ironing this morning. I got the ironing board out and noticed it was broken. No way I was wasting £12 on a new one, so I got my tools out and got stuck in. Just as I was finishing Mrs D says "leave it, I was planning to do the ironing kn Thursday." OK, if you insist.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> I've been to Sainsburys



Survived the madness?


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, pitch black here and looking a bit damp again, Xmas Eve and it will soon be all over for another year.


Twill be the start, not the end!


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2018)

Swim done, spoons brekkie done, I have now found my usual chair in Debenhams. A bit of Xmas shopping is going on it seems, Xmas 2019 that is not this one.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not sure I could deal with that!! We once got to know one of the sheep quite well, he was an orphan. Folk were quite upset when he turned in to chops.


Tasted quite nice a few years later. A reminder of the fact I'd a "hand in" getting it out.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2018)

Just had a phone call from my mum. She has just received the flowers i ordered from Interflora a couple of weeks ago. i like interflora. I can always depend on them. She then spent half an hour talking about exactly the same thing she talked about the last time she rang.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Twill be the start, not the end!



The end of the festivities, the end of another year and the start of a new year. I can't wait for the festivities and old year to end, but I'm looking forward to the new year.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> The end of the festivities, the end of another year and the start of a new year. I can't wait for the festivities and old year to end, but I'm looking forward to the new year.


And what about Little Christmas(Nollaig na mBan)?


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> The end of the festivities, the end of another year and the start of a new year. I can't wait for the festivities and old year to end, but I'm looking forward to the new year.


Can I have your old bike?


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Can I have your old bike?



No, I'll need those in the new year.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2018)

Kitchen and bathroom cleaned, shower curtain washed, right one more coffee and I'm going out


----------



## GM (24 Dec 2018)

Morning all. Lovely day here in the capital. Got our daughter staying over for a few days, old habits she's brought her washing with her, just waiting for the tumble dryer to finish and then taking the dog out for a long walk via the pub hopefully.


----------



## Drago (24 Dec 2018)

My new Doc Marten's Chelsea boots have arrived. They dint go with my joggers, but I'm wearing them around the house to break them in a wee bit.


----------



## GM (24 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> A nice lay in cuddling up to what I thought was Mrs D, but what turned out to be the dog.


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2018)

One man and his dog on Dartmoor....*
*That's the best photo of me you will ever see on the internet.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> And what about Little Christmas(Nollaig na mBan)?



?


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> ?


You've not heard of it!!

Also known as "Womans Christmas", when everything is done by the man/men in the house.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> You've not heard of it!!
> 
> Also known as "Womans Christmas", when everything is done by the man/men in the house.



I've just looked it up, thats a new one on me, its a bit like that all year round for me, since my Good Lady has had health problems I've done all the chores as well as being her carer.


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2018)

Merry Christmas to all you old codgers.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> You've not heard of it!!
> 
> Also known as "Womans Christmas", when everything is done by the man/men in the house.



So that will be Christmas Day in our house.......


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2018)

Just went into town to pick my eldest grandson up. Apparently the Co-Op is heaving with people practically clubbing each other to death to buy everything and anything that isn't nailed to the floor.


----------



## Drago (24 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> One man and his dog on Dartmoor....*
> *That's the best photo of me you will ever see on the internet.
> 
> View attachment 443715



You're the one on the left?


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> You're the one on the left?


Yep - Jack's the name.


----------



## Drago (24 Dec 2018)

Ah, knew it was you cos you're winking at us


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> You're the one on the left?


You beat me to that one.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Just had a phone call from my mum. She has just received the flowers i ordered from Interflora a couple of weeks ago. i like interflora. I can always depend on them. She then spent half an hour talking about exactly the same thing she talked about the last time she rang.



2 weeks......blimey they are hardly quick


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Just went into town to pick my eldest grandson up. Apparently the Co-Op is heaving with people practically clubbing each other to death to buy everything and anything that isn't nailed to the floor.



Bunch of clowns


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> You're the one on the left?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Bunch of clowns




Def.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> 2 weeks......blimey they are hardly quick




Der.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Der.


----------



## Drago (24 Dec 2018)

Ok, I'm hiding in my lounge under a ghillie blanket waiting for Santa. Gonna ambush him and claim the reward. Then I'll have a crack at Bigfoot.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Ok, I'm hiding in my lounge under a ghillie blanket waiting for Santa. Gonna ambush him and claim the reward. Then I'll have a crack at Bigfoot.



To late, I have the latter having dinner with us tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Ok, I'm hiding in my lounge under a ghillie blanket waiting for Santa. Gonna ambush him and claim the reward. Then I'll have a crack at Bigfoot.


He'll be around your way around 05:25.
Check
https://www.noradsanta.org/
to see where he is.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2018)

Good morning and a merry Xmas to you all, have a great Xmas.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2018)

Good morning to one and all and a very Happy Christmas ( Nadolig Llawen ). I hope you all recieve all the presents you were hoping for. And. I hope Drago doesn't drink himself into oblivion.


----------



## screenman (25 Dec 2018)

Couple of questions,

Why if the table is only set for 8 do we have enough food prepared for 80.

Do you think it is OK for me to be on here with the vacuum running which makes it sound like I am doing the vacuuming, I should add it was done yesterday and it is spotless.

Happy Christmas you lovely lot of nice people, and Drago.


----------



## GM (25 Dec 2018)

Good morning. A very Merry Christmas all, hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Couple of questions,
> 
> Why if the table is only set for 8 do we have enough food prepared for 80.
> 
> ...




The answer is "it's Christmas". The end.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Couple of questions,
> 
> Why if the table is only set for 8 do we have enough food prepared for 80.
> 
> ...



First question is one of life's mysteries. I seriously reined in our food shop this year but it still looks like far too much. Last year I made a list of what didn't get touched Christmas Day/Boxing Day and bought none of it this year.

Vacuuming? Shameful behaviour. I don't know anyone who would do that........


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2018)

Merry Christmas to one and all. 
Light cloud and warm. Hardly seasonal but not raining.

Slept through till 7.15am. Excellent. I can hear family stirring so I'm off to empty the dishwasher, clean and light two fires, tidy the lounge, prepare breakfast, prepare dinner and keep smiling!!! 

I have three adult sons upstairs......... have a great day people and if you'd like to borrow a son or two?????


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2018)

Sat here with the radio on roaming round cycle chat and facebook, our eldest has stirred and is having breakfast, I've prepared our turkey ready to go on, we're just waiting for my Good Lady to stir and we can get this Xmas started.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Dec 2018)

My first christmas as a retiree(ain't life sweet!)
Have a good one everybody.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> My first christmas as a retiree(ain't life sweet!)
> Have a good one everybody.



Yes!


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Dec 2018)

Good Morning 
Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Couple of questions,
> 
> Why if the table is only set for 8 do we have enough food prepared for 80.
> 
> ...



Nobody will be going hungry for a few days, thats a given


----------



## Paulus (25 Dec 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> My first christmas as a retiree(ain't life sweet!)
> Have a good one everybody.


And here. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Dec 2018)




----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2018)

Good morning everyone and a very merry retiree Christmas to you all.
Once I've finished nailing Santa to a burning cross, my decorations will be complete. We will be having the traditional egg and chips at lunchtime followed by a bottle of fizz.


----------



## Drago (25 Dec 2018)

Watched Mini D open her gifts, dog walked, now relaxing with a Clooneys.


----------



## GM (25 Dec 2018)

I'm surprised my Christmas jumper still fits, it's a bit tighter than it was last year, perhaps it's shrunk!


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2018)

My Christmas WiFi tree pulling in 7.4mb from an unsecured router in a holiday let in the distance. Thank you Santa!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Merry Christmas to one and all.
> Light cloud and warm. Hardly seasonal but not raining.
> 
> Slept through till 7.15am. Excellent. I can hear family stirring so I'm off to empty the dishwasher, clean and light two fires, tidy the lounge, prepare breakfast, prepare dinner and keep smiling!!!
> ...


Took me 20 years to get rid of mine so there is NO chance of me offering.


----------



## Drago (25 Dec 2018)

Oooh, Mrs D has bought me a Glock 17 air pistol. .177 target pellets ordered and 2 hours on the 10M range booked. Just need to find my Lenin targets.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> I'm surprised my Christmas jumper still fits, it's a bit tighter than it was last year, perhaps it's shrunk!


It'll be all the washing that did that.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> I'm surprised my Christmas jumper still fits, it's a bit tighter than it was last year, perhaps it's shrunk!



Cool wash in future


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 443846
> 
> My Christmas WiFi tree pulling in 7.4mb from an unsecured router in a holiday let in the distance. Thank you Santa!



So kind


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Oooh, Mrs D has bought me a Glock 17 air pistol. .177 target pellets ordered and 2 hours on the 10M range booked. Just need to find my Lenin targets.


I've got a Crosman 1911 replica 8 shot repeater that I used for ratting.


----------



## Drago (25 Dec 2018)

I'm hoping the next burglar that visits is a commie.


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2018)

Traditional Christmas lunch done for another year.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2018)

Nice quiet day for us today.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 443883
> 
> Traditional Christmas lunch done for another year.



Looks good, that would certainly do for me, just need some tomato sauce.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice quiet day for us today.



Enjoy it, before the madness


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Looks good, that would certainly do for me, just need some tomato sauce.



Def tom sauce for me as well


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2018)

We're sat round the TV suitably stuffed after I cooked an excellent Xmas dinner, turkey, roasties, mixed veg, yorkshire puds and stuffing, with Xmas pud and custard to follow. It was lovely and we've got turkey left over.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> We're sat round the TV suitably stuffed after I cooked an excellent Xmas dinner, turkey, roasties, mixed veg, yorkshire puds and stuffing, with Xmas pud and custard to follow. It was lovely and we've got turkey left over.



Did you watch Queenie earlier?


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Did you watch Queenie earlier?



No


----------



## Drago (25 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> No



Heretic!


----------



## numbnuts (25 Dec 2018)




----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Heretic!


If I'd been there I'd have been standing next to Cromwell.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> If I'd been there I'd have been standing next to Cromwell.



Blimey


----------



## Drago (25 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> If I'd been there I'd have been standing next to Cromwell.



Cromwell, AKA Comrade Lenin!


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> We're sat round the TV suitably stuffed after I cooked an excellent Xmas dinner, turkey, roasties, mixed veg, yorkshire puds and stuffing, with Xmas pud and custard to follow. It was lovely and we've got turkey left over.


Yorkshur Puddings before the main meal!
_"Them that eats most pudding gets most meat."_


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> If I'd been there I'd have been standing next to Cromwell.


Yet you broke his law. He'd have had you hung, drawn & quartered.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Yet you broke his law. He'd have had you hung, drawn & quartered.



But is his law still on the statute books? And no I haven't broken it, no mince pies on Xmas day yet


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2018)

Ere we go again


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> But is his law still on the statute books? And no I haven't broken it, no mince pies on Xmas day yet


It would appear so, as of February this year. Christmas is also banned.


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Looks good, that would certainly do for me, just need some tomato sauce.





welsh dragon said:


> Def tom sauce for me as well



I know, I know..........forgot to pack it.........Christmas is ruined!


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> I know, I know..........forgot to pack it.........Christmas is ruined!



Should have gone and knocked on the door of the charitable wifi donor to see if they had any spare tomato sauce


----------



## Drago (25 Dec 2018)

Time to start googling "how to make a dirty bomb" and "white house", then sit back, crack open a few beers and enjoy as the NSA covert SWAT team move in on their cottage


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Ere we go again
> 
> 
> View attachment 443889


_"Is this a mince pie I see in front of me, with its handle pointing toward my hand?"_


----------



## Drago (25 Dec 2018)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6Diva5REt8c


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> _"Is this a mince pie I see in front of me, with its handle pointing toward my hand?"_



Yes and very nice it was to.


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Time to start googling "how to make a dirty bomb" and "white house", then sit back, crack open a few beers and enjoy as the NSA covert SWAT team move in on their cottage


I like the cut of your jib, young man.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2018)

Happy day


----------



## GM (26 Dec 2018)

Have a nice day folks. Up early to do dads taxi service, dropping son and his friend off at Luton airport.


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2018)

Been out for a walk with grandog, now trying to tidy up with waking the house up.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2018)

Good morning everyone - hope you all had an enjoyable day yesterday.

Christmas would not be complete without welding the pudding container to the bottom of the steamer.  Pudding was fine though served up in kitchen. Steamer in the recycling bin.

I shall finish my coffee and tidy round before the whirlwind of destruction otherwise known as sons reappears.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2018)

PS - it's pitch black outside and I suspect mild.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2018)

Good moring. Boxing day is here already. Time for the sales in that case. . Bloomin dark here as well. Another crap night not being able to sleep.. Have a good one folks,


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good moring. Boxing day is here already. Time for the sales in that case. . Bloomin dark here as well. Another crap night not being able to sleep.. Have a good one folks,



That not sleeping is not good, I seldom sleep all night so I feel your pain.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> That not sleeping is not good, I seldom sleep all night so I feel your pain.



Me too. When I w****d I would frequently wake from 3.00am onwards and think about w***. I didn't worry but simply thought about stuff.

I'd hoped retirement would end this, largely it hasn't and I wake up and think about other stuff instead!!

It seems my brain and body need differing amounts of rest. My brain needs less, my wife would explain why!


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2018)

I generally sleep very well. It's probably because of my innocent nature and clear conscience.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2018)

Good morning folks dark and warm here, no need for heating yet. Today my old cycling club is holding its traditional boxing day cycle cross on Kennilworth common, its 65th running of the event. I've never been over to see it which is a shame, too busy boxing day with family stuff.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> Have a nice day folks. Up early to do dads taxi service, dropping son and his friend off at Luton airport.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds likey are off somewhere nice


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> PS - it's pitch black outside and I suspect mild.



Mild and not much brighter over an hour later


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good moring. Boxing day is here already. Time for the sales in that case. . Bloomin dark here as well. Another crap night not being able to sleep.. Have a good one folks,



Online shopping before your busy day?


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2018)

Oooohh, a Guinness headache. That often sets in after 15 points or so.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Online shopping before your busy day?




There isn't anything i want, so i won't bother.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> There isn't anything i want, so i won't bother.



Save yourself some money then. Christmas is expensive enough


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2018)

Looks like being a lovely day here 

I'm going to try for a 1.5 hour cycling pass........


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2018)

Off up to the centre of Dartmoor this morning. Walk up to Wistmans Wood then a spot of lunch in Princetown.


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2018)

Off to the outlaws today.


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2018)

Morning all, well, here we are out the other side of Christmas unscathed. We are off to see friends later who live up in St. Neots. I do hope they don't put a full spread on, as I am still stuffed from yesterdays dinner. I haven't eaten since 3.00pm Christmas day and at the moment can't face anything.


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2018)

What does St Neot think about having people living up him?


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> What does St Neot think about having people living up him?


In the spirit of Christmas he/she may be pleased having done a good deed.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2018)

I probably won't have much to eat today as i am not feeling 100%. Feeling a bit sick to be honest, so a day of fasting for me i think.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2018)

Today's Christmas game is hunt the remote - last seen around midnight.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2018)

@welsh dragon hope you feel better later. A good walk often works.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon hope you feel better later. A good walk often works.




Thanks Paul.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2018)

I think Mrs D must have been drunk last night as I dont remember her going to bed .

I blame my S.i.L for forcing that whisky down me.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon hope you feel better later. A good walk often works.


She and mr WD can gather winter fuel whilst out.

It's the right day, Feast of Stephen.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> She and mr WD can gather winter fuel whilst out.
> 
> It's the right day, Feast of Stephen.




Yeah. Right. NOT......


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2018)

Walk done - Wistmans Wood - 9000 year old !







Now in the Plume of Feathers, Princetown awaiting liver & onions and supping a pint of Dragons Breath.


----------



## GM (26 Dec 2018)

Sounds likey are off somewhere nice



Yes they are, wish I was going with them. Who wouldn't like a few days in the 'dam


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> There isn't anything i want, so i won't bother.



I was online shopping this morning, I have a new phone on the way.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> I was online shopping this morning, I have a new phone on the way.




Excellent. Which phone did you buy?


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2018)

We've been out this afternoon, the first time I've been out the house since Monday dinner time. We had a cuppa with my elderly sister in law who lives round the corner. I've also negotiated a pass out for tomorrow morning, I'll be out on my bike for the first time in a week provided the weather's half decent.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Excellent. Which phone did you buy?



Unlocked Nokia 3.1 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nokia-5-2-Inch-Android-Sim-Free-Smartphone-Black-Silver/dp/B07FQW6DN6


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Unlocked Nokia 3.1
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nokia-5-2-Inch-Android-Sim-Free-Smartphone-Black-Silver/dp/B07FQW6DN6




Nice. Look like a nice phone.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice. Look like a nice phone.


All phones look the same to me the only difference is the price


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2018)

Saw an ad on TV for the new Galaxy Note 9 - £56 per month, or almost what my contract costs me in a year for my old dumbphone! Christ, if I fell for every glossy ad featuring the ,latest phone, TV or car, them I'd have to get a bleeding job! No way Jose.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Saw an ad on TV for the new Galaxy Note 9 - £56 per month, or almost what my contract costs me in a year for my old dumbphone! Christ, if I fell for every glossy ad featuring the ,latest phone, TV or car, them I'd have to get a bleeding job! No way Jose.




 heaven forbid.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Saw an ad on TV for the new Galaxy Note 9 - £56 per month, or almost what my contract costs me in a year for my old dumbphone! Christ, if I fell for every glossy ad featuring the ,latest phone, TV or car, them I'd have to get a bleeding job! No way Jose.



Jose is looking for a job I think


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Dec 2018)

Nice steady non stop 60 miler today


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Saw an ad on TV for the new Galaxy Note 9 - £56 per month, or almost what my contract costs me in a year for my old dumbphone! Christ, if I fell for every glossy ad featuring the ,latest phone, TV or car, them I'd have to get a bleeding job! No way Jose.



I just ignore the adds.


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2018)

Dr Alice Robert's is doing tonight's Royal Society Christmas lecture! Yeessssss!


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice Robert's is doing tonight's Royal Society Christmas lecture! Yeessssss!



Santa's come late for you then?


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2018)

She's talking about the origin of my species. She makes anthropology so sexy!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> She's talking about the origin of my species. She makes anthropology so sexy!




Your species? I am making no comment whatsoever, mainly because it is christmas and i am feeling generous.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Your species? I am making no comment whatsoever, mainly because it is christmas and i am feeling generous.



Sounds like you are offering something


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Sounds like you are offering something




Only to be pleasant to Drago.


----------



## roadrash (26 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Only to be pleasant to Drago.



Yeah.... but...…….why


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> Yeah.... but...…….why




Mmm. Merely because it ie christmas, and i am feeling generous. Normal service will be resumed tomorrow.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Mmm. Merely because it ie christmas, and i am feeling generous. Normal service will be resumed tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2018)

This year's game for people who should know better was this. The objective is to bounce ping pong balls in to the framework. First person to get three in a row in any direction wins. The ball must bounce at least once before entering the framework.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2018)

Well that was a rubbish night's sleep. Grumpy.

Still dark but feels very mild so I guess we have a decent day ahead. Kids will all go home during today and life will resume!

Not feeling at all bouncy this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2018)

Morning Paul and anyone else up and about. Same for me. Another rubbish nights sleep. Oh well. Still really dark here as well, but it seems to be mild again.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2018)

I am really starting to doubt my sanity.
It is pitch black on Dec 27th and am having a coffee prior to playing golf.
Why?
Why didnt I just say "i having the week off" .
Myself and Mrs D will then go to the Plough for fish&chips.
I will then watch football highlights from last night.


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2018)

Good morning all. Short bike ride for me this morning, first one for over a week . And our son's going home today.


----------



## jongooligan (27 Dec 2018)

I'm at w*rk, both today and tomorrow. There are some very good reasons.

the offspring are at home so they can look after the dog and their grandparents
Mrs. jg is also at w*rk which means I get a lift into the Toon with my bike
There's hardly any traffic on the roads so I will get a pleasant ride home
It's a dead easy shift - hardly anyone else here
*I can retire two days earlier *


----------



## Dirk (27 Dec 2018)

jongooligan said:


> I'm at w*rk, both today and tomorrow. There are some very good reasons.
> 
> the offspring are at home so they can look after the dog and their grandparents
> Mrs. jg is also at w*rk which means I get a lift into the Toon with my bike
> ...


Go sick........


----------



## screenman (27 Dec 2018)

Grandog of walked at 5am 84 lengths of the pool done, breakfast eaten, maybe Lincoln retail later.

The family will be departing at some point today meaning I will be returning to normal.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2018)

jongooligan said:


> *I can retire two days earlier *



I can accept this as a valid reason but not the rest. I should qualify this re the cycling home - one never needs a reason to cycle, we just cycle. It's a rule or should be.


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2018)

Dog walked, weights lifted, just brewing a Clooneys.


----------



## Paulus (27 Dec 2018)

good morning all, the dog has been walked and now I am eating boiled eggs with toasted soldiers. Then, I am off to MissP's to collect a set of full length ladders using my neighbours van, as it has roof bars fitted.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Dec 2018)

If I had a dog it would have pi$$ it's self as I've only just got up


----------



## jongooligan (27 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I can accept this as a valid reason but not the rest. I should qualify this re the cycling home - one never needs a reason to cycle, we just cycle. It's a rule or should be.



The rest aren't reasons to cycle; they're reasons to come to w*rk. I get two bonus bike rides this week by coming in to the office. I'm with you on the cycling because we can


----------



## GM (27 Dec 2018)

Morning all. I'm getting worse, I've only just got up. Roll on next week when my new years resolution of getting up earlier starts.


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2018)

Sat in Hatton locks with coffee and toast. Direct route out and back for me today.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I am really starting to doubt my sanity.
> It is pitch black on Dec 27th and am having a coffee prior to playing golf.
> Why?
> Why didnt I just say "i having the week off" .
> ...


Fish and chips, for breakfast, in a public house?


----------



## Dirk (27 Dec 2018)

Morning walk on Dartmoor done.










Now in the White Hart awaiting lunch.


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2018)

Just been in the shack fitting my new balun, but I've had a text telling me my new cordless hair clippers are only 2 x strips away so I've returned to the house.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE="jongooligan, post: 

There's hardly any traffic on the roads so I will get a pleasant ride home
[/QUOTE]
Let us know if that part was accurate.
I have just driven home and the traffic was really heavy.
Happy retirement to you.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Fish and chips, for breakfast, in a public house?


Well I could but on this occasion its for lunch.
However plans have changed for some reason. Just got home to find we are having chicken & pasta bake with a bottle of plonk.
Now if I had been the one to change plans


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2018)

I've just got back from a very pleasant morning out on my bike.This morning I've done a couple of things I haven't done for years, it was a straight out and back ride so I joined my mates for the ride home, the first group ride I've done for years, we got just outside Balsall Common and I had to stop and water a gate post, I told the lads to carry on, afterwards I got back on my bike chased the group and got back on, I can't remember the last time I did that. So I've had a good morning, only 34 miles but I've had fun.


----------



## Paulus (27 Dec 2018)

Jobs done for today. Relaxing now before cooking the bubble and squeak to go with the left overs of turkey, beef and ham. Various pickles to go with it. Having a few beers before veging in front of the telly this evening. 
Tomorrow MissP will be moving out. I have booked a van early in the morning to move her stuff from chezP to her house. Me and MrsP will be on our own for the first time in 30 years.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Jobs done for today. Relaxing now before cooking the bubble and squeak to go with the left overs of turkey, beef and ham. Various pickles to go with it. Having a few beers before veging in front of the telly this evening.
> Tomorrow MissP will be moving out. I have booked a van early in the morning to move her stuff from chezP to her house. Me and MrsP will be on our own for the first time in 30 years.


Being on your own will seem strange. I really missed our daughter when she married and left home.
But IMO the advantages outweigh etc.


----------



## Dirk (27 Dec 2018)

Seeing as it's my last night in the caravan this year and we're currently in the middle of Dartmoor it seems only appropriate to watch Sherlock Holmes in 'The Hound of the Basketballs'.
Hope I don't have nightmares tonight!


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Seeing as it's my last night in the caravan this year and we're currently in the middle of Dartmoor it seems only appropriate to watch Sherlock Holmes in 'The Hound of the Basketballs'.
> Hope I don't have nightmares tonight!
> 
> View attachment 444218


Wait until that howling wind wakes you up though.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Dec 2018)

Going to be a cold one tonight 0c here all ready


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 444218



They've clearly never been to Norfolk.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2018)

So:

Tidied house - again
Children left
Went for walk on Blackpool front
Four beds stripped. Bedding washed, dried, ironed, put away. Spare bed and marital bed made up.
Tea made
General washing, ironing etc. done

Tomorrow I cycle - there can be no discussion about that!!!


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2018)

Cleaned air pistol, cleaned air rifle. Up the range again on Saturday so prepping my gear while humming, "this is my rifle, this is my gun..."


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> So:
> 
> Tidied house - again
> Children left
> ...


Is that all!!


----------



## Dirk (27 Dec 2018)

Fabulous night for star gazing on Dartmoor tonight. 
Orion's Belt, the Plough and Barney the Bear are very clear.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Fabulous night for star gazing on Dartmoor tonight.
> Orion's Belt, the Plough and Barney the Bear are very clear.


Any glowing red eyes about?


----------



## Dirk (27 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Any glowing red eyes about?


Not seen any, but there's a blood curdling howl occasionally.......


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Not seen any, but there's a blood curdling howl occasionally.......


You'll wake the neighbours.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Is that all!!



Oh yes - emptied the dishwasher. I've been a bit hyper today.........


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Dec 2018)

Message to Mods - would it be better if my last two posts, together with classic33's reply, be moved to the Vintage and Classic Bikes section?


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Cleaned air pistol, cleaned air rifle. Up the range again on Saturday so prepping my gear while humming, "this is my rifle, this is my gun..."


This is not going to end well - “didn't you get enough attention when you were a child”


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> You'll wake the neighbours.



Keeping you awake Mr Classic?


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes - emptied the dishwasher. I've been a bit hyper today.........



After brownie points?


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2018)

I thought I was the one who got up early on here.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> I thought I was the one who got up early on here.



You're not alone...........though I'd rather be sleeping.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> After brownie points?



More a question of keeping on top of things...........I like to do what needs doing on the days days I'm not busy with stuff I enjoy - like cycling. 

Plus I don't like mess!!! My wife has a different outlook..


----------



## jongooligan (28 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Let us know if that part was accurate.
> I have just driven home and the traffic was really heavy.
> Happy retirement to you.



Motor traffic was light but I forgot to factor in the effect of good weather and holidays on pedestrian traffic. I cut through Jesmond Dene and the Quayside on my way home and both were mobbed. Was a frustrating ride to the other side of the Tyne. I've come to w*rk on the motorbike today but I'll get a sharp finish and get in a bike ride this afternoon away from the mobs in the Toon.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2018)

Morning folks. I have been browsing elsewhere. Just decided to make an effort here.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. I have been browsing elsewhere. Just decided to make an effort here.



Buying?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Buying?




No. Just browsing. I had to pay for house insurance, and my car will need it's service and MOT next month so i have to be careful.


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2018)

Morning all. Lazy lie in, then hitching up to tow home. Tis a bit frosty out there at the mo.
Last night in the van this year - making 90 in total.
We'll be looking at changing the car early next year for something with a bigger towing capacity. We like the diesel engined Mk2 version of the Honda CRV. We're looking at keeping it for a couple of years to see how we get on with that type of vehicle and to see which way the wind is blowing when I get the state pension. Once we've sorted the car, we'll be looking at a slightly bigger caravan with better onboard toilet and shower facilities so we can go off grid a bit more. We've got some longer trips away planned for next year, so a better rig won't go amiss.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Dec 2018)

Off on another all day bus+ boat trip , Glasgow to Orkney to collect oldest grandson for a visit.
Should be back in Glasgow in 25 hours time.


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> This is not going to end well - “didn't you get enough attention when you were a child”




I do have this thing about Mondays. It seems I don't like them terribly much.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Message to Mods - would it be better if my last two posts, together with classic33's reply, be moved to the Vintage and Classic Bikes section?


Done.
I've started a new thread for you in the vintage section, title: Carlton frame project.
If the title does not suit, let me know and I'll change it.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Dec 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Off on another all day bus+ boat trip , Glasgow to Orkney to collect oldest grandson for a visit.
> Should be back in Glasgow in 25 hours time.




Great start.
Bus broke down on motorway just outside Glasgow.
Transferred onto another one but not sure if my transfers and boat connection are still on track.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Message to Mods - would it be better if my last two posts, together with classic33's reply, be moved to the Vintage and Classic Bikes section?


No!


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2018)

Morning all. I think I've set a new record for myself. I haven't had a mince pie so far over this Christmas period. Mrs GM keeps promising to make some, but none yet


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. I think I've set a new record for myself. I haven't had a mince pie so far over this Christmas period. Mrs GM keeps promising to make some, but none yet




I hate mince pies.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> Morning all. I think I've set a new record for myself. I haven't had a mince pie so far over this Christmas period. Mrs GM keeps promising to make some, but none yet


Buy some in the post Christmas sell offs.


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Buy some in the post Christmas sell offs.




I'm not that brave!


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate mince pies.


Doesn't like mushrooms either now you are weird


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Doesn't like mushrooms either now you are weird




It might be you lot that are weird not me.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Dec 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Done.
> I've started a new thread for you in the vintage section, title: Carlton frame project.
> If the title does not suit, let me know and I'll change it.


Thanks Pat. I already found the thread but could we change it to 'Carrera frame project' please? Its not vitally important but its more accurate


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Thanks Pat. I already found the thread but could we change it to 'Carrera frame project' please? Its not vitally important but its more accurate


No!!


----------



## pjd57 (28 Dec 2018)

Bus company managed to get me to Inverness and the next coach was held back a few minutes , so back on track


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> No!!


lol


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2018)

Mini D not well. She's got the up chucks. I'm on stand by with a bucket and keeping her plied with cool drinks.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Mini D not well. She's got the up chucks. I'm on stand by with a bucket and keeping her plied with cool drinks.


Do you mind giving approximate age range of mini D. I dont want to waste synpathy thinking "ahh poor little tyke" when she is actually 25 and suffering the hangover from hell


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Mini D not well. She's got the up chucks. I'm on stand by with a bucket and keeping her plied with cool drinks.




Oh dear. Hope Mini D feels better soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Do you mind giving approximate age range of mini D. I dont want to waste synpathy thinking "ahh poor little tyke" when she is actually 25 and suffering the hangover from hell




6 or 7 I think


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Doesn't like mushrooms either now you are weird


Now I quite like the odd (juicy) mince pie......hate those boring dry ones.
Re mushrooms. Odd that my daughter who is a veggie hates them. Weird as everyone else in the family enjoys them.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Now I quite like the odd (juicy) mince pie......hate those boring dry ones.
> Re mushrooms. Odd that my daughter who is a veggie hates them. Weird as everyone else in the family enjoys them.




Horrible slimey things.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Horrible slimey things.


Terrible way to speak about another person's family.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2018)

My new phone case arrived today, my new phone isn't due to arrive till next week.


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2018)

Took the mutt for a 4 mile walk over the heath. Here's a view from Parliament Hill......


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> Took the mutt for a 4 mile walk over the heath. Here's a view from Parliament Hill......
> 
> View attachment 444333


No sheep or cows!


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> No sheep or cows!



No but, quite a few pigs, if you know what I mean!


----------



## gavroche (28 Dec 2018)

Three went home yesterday and four today . Nice to have the house back to ourselves with plenty of left over food to eat too.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It might be you lot that are weird not me.



You live in Wales


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Horrible slimey things.


What!!!! My daughter.....a horrible slimy thing


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate mince pies.



I dont like them either. I had a nibble at one once and decided they werent for me.
Never bothered since


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. I have been browsing elsewhere. Just decided to make an effort here.



Graced by your presence then. A bit like royalty


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> I thought I was the one who got up early on here.



You never know who is mooching about


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> I'm not that brave!



Give it a go before they have all gone. It will save the Mrs making them for you


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Doesn't like mushrooms either now you are weird



Bacon and mushroom sandwich.....yum yum


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Terrible way to speak about another person's family.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> What!!!! My daughter.....a horrible slimy thing


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Graced by your presence then. A bit like royalty




I like to lord it over the peasants now and again.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2018)

Very funny you lot. I was not referring to your families.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I like to lord it over the peasants now and again.



Like your servants to serve you then?


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Bacon and mushroom sandwich.....yum yum


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Do you mind giving approximate age range of mini D. I dont want to waste synpathy thinking *"ahh poor little tyke" *when she is actually 25 and suffering the hangover from hell


She's from Yorkshire!!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Very funny you lot. I was not referring to your families.


Sounds like a politician that.... "oh no that was taken out of context".
"Oh no.... I was misquoted"
Sorry but my daugher is distraught and you will be hearing from my lawyer


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds like a politician that.... "oh no that was taken out of context".
> "Oh no.... I was misquoted"
> Sorry but my daugher is distraught and you will be hearing from my lawyer




Are you lot ganging up on me. Discrimination and sexism. I am mortified by you lot. Do i sound upset?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you lot ganging up on me. Discrimination and sexism. I am mortified by you lot. Do i sound upset?


Discrimination and sexism 
Sounds like I am on a loser here.
I hereby apologise and retract my threat.
My lawyer has been told to take no action.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Discrimination and sexism
> Sounds like I am on a loser here.
> I hereby apologise and retract my threat.
> My lawyer has been told to take no action.


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you lot ganging up on me. Discrimination and sexism. I am mortified by you lot. Do i sound upset?


Get a grip woman!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Get a grip woman!




.


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Get a grip woman!



Careful Papa Dirkie, this chick is a touchy one!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Get a grip woman!


Tread very lightly. She has already accused us of descrimination and sexism.
Personally I am a coward so am backing off from this wonderful, beautiful, intelligent Welsh lady


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2018)

I'm a bit of a marshmallow to be honest.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm a bit of a marshmallow to be honest.



So do you prefer to be gripped or touched


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Careful Papa Dirkie, this chick is a touchy one!



Tell her what you think, don't be a coward man!! 
Imagine it was Dr Alice


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2018)

Hhhmmmmmm...Dr Alice...!


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Hhhmmmmmm...Dr Alice...!



There you go


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Careful Papa Dirkie, this chick is a touchy one!


I've always lived close to the edge.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> So do you prefer to be gripped or touched


Someone saying she's touched now!


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2018)

Dr Alice is on telly again! Christmas lectures are awesome.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice is on telly again! Christmas lectures are awesome.



I bet they are


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2018)

You call them "lectures" in your house?


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> You call them "lectures" in your house?


I thought she had some good points.......


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2018)

The four most liked living members of this forum are all Retirement Thread regulars. Who'd have thought the smell of wee and cabbage would be so popular?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> The four most liked living members of this forum are all Retirement Thread regulars. Who'd have thought the smell of wee and cabbage would be so popular?




Drago has been on the pop again i fear.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Drago has been on the pop again i fear.



Does sound like it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2018)

Stretch mi legs time.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Stretch mi legs time.
> View attachment 444433



Anything about out there?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Dec 2018)

Good Morning


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Does sound like it.



As long as he is happy


----------



## Paulus (29 Dec 2018)

Morning all I have been awake since 5am this morning. I knocked over a glass of water and then couldn't get back to sleep. The wind was blowing and that didn't help. 
I may get out on the bike a little later after the dog has been walked. I think an afternoon siesta may be called for.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2018)

Good morning folks. . Heavy rain and high winds for us at the moment. Really horrible here.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2018)

Woke up early for a Search and rescue call out. Got dressed and had reversed the Little Tikes car onto the driveway when the stand down came in.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Woke up early for a Search and rescue call out. Got dressed and had reversed the Little Tikes car onto the driveway when the stand down came in.




At least it ended well. Good man.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2018)

This came up on my memories on facebook, the lane between Hasley Knob and Hatton five years ago, on my way to the Charlcote Garden Store on a cold and frosty morning.


----------



## GM (29 Dec 2018)

Morning all. Out today with the good people from The Fridays for the Christmas Ride around that there London. Looks like a nice day for it, quite mild.


----------



## pjd57 (29 Dec 2018)

On the last leg of my Glasgow / Orkney / Glasgow round trip.
Nice smooth crossing from Kirkwall to Aberdeen for 07:00. Coach to Glasgow at 08:00 .Due in at 11:00.
25 hours after I left.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2018)

Overcast and miserable here. Nice lie in till 08 30. Enjoyed a coffee. Time for a quick shower then nipping to the local Aldi.
Re our trip to the pub yesterday for fish and chips.......it didnt work cos
A) we got there and it was heaving.
B) the normal menu was off .
So we enjoyed the walk and went back home fot chicken & pasta bake with a bottle of plonk.
Will be baking a loaf later.....ready to watch Lpool take on Arsenal. 
(The loaf is to eat btw.....not to cheer)


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2018)

The weather is getting worse here. Windier and even more rain.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2018)

Hospital appointment for my Good Lady this morning, had a suprise when we got here, the car park is free today. I recon we're down here too often, got here and my phone connected straight away to the hospital wi fi


----------



## jongooligan (29 Dec 2018)

Elland Road for me to watch the one and only Leeds United against the codheads. Indian meal with the offspring when I get back.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather is getting worse here. Windier and even more rain.


Just got back from Aldi. I was surprised just how windy it is out there


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2018)

@dave r the "like" is for the humour.... not for being there.
Hope all is well.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> @dave r the "like" is for the humour.... not for being there.
> Hope all is well.



All is normal, thats the third scan she's had this year and nothing found.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2018)

No wind no rain just dull and overcast here with a high of 11.2c, I'm not going out and baking a loaf


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2018)

Currently sipping coffee in Doncaster market. Breakfast was taken here a couple of hours earlier, two eggs, two bacon, two sausages, two toast, beans andahash browns all cooked and presented superbly on a hot plate, only £3.20. I can recommend Tammy,s cafe if you are looking for top value.


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2018)

Shops should be made to have Tom seats.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Currently sipping coffee in Doncaster market. Breakfast was taken here a couple of hours earlier, two eggs, two bacon, two sausages, two toast, beans andahash browns all cooked and presented superbly on a hot plate, only £3.20. I can recommend Tammy,s cafe if you are looking for top value.


That is good value.
I have been assigned to cook a full English tomorrow but it makes you think "is it worth the hassle if you can buy it for £3.20"


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> That is good value.
> I have been assigned to cook a full English tomorrow but it makes you think "is it worth the hassle if you can buy it for £3.20"



You can get a nice breakfast in spoons for £3.40


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> You can get a nice breakfast in spoons for £3.40


I know.....my Bro keeps telling me that. I really must try it.
We have a pub about 2 miles away with rave breakfast reviews.
Spoons is in town so parking would be a possible problem.....but we will do it.


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I know.....my Bro keeps telling me that. I really must try it.
> We have a pub about 2 miles away with rave breakfast reviews.
> Spoons is in town so parking would be a possible problem.....but we will do it.



2 breakfasts, unlimited coffee for only £9.40 in our local spoons, which is one off the most expensive we use.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2018)

Good evening. If I ate a breakfast that big, i wouldn't be able to move for a week at least.


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> You can get a nice breakfast in spoons for £3.40


Beer? It's not just a breakfast drink!


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2018)

Quite mild here. But enough of the interior of my Y fronts, the weather is quite mild too.


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2018)

That nice feeling when you get to the end of a day and think, that was a good one. Well, I have it now.


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Quite mild here. But enough of the interior of my Y fronts, the weather is quite mild too.


Not bitter then?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. . Heavy rain and high winds for us at the moment. Really horrible here.



When did it finally stop?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> When did it finally stop?




About midday


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2018)

Good morning folks, it's dark and murky here, but warm. New phone arrived yesterday, it's the same width as the old phone but slightly longer, it's currently downloading my music folder from the computer.


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2018)

Up early, dog walked, wondering what to do now.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2018)

Morning folks. A bit windy here, but no rain.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Up early, dog walked, wondering what to do now.



Go back to bed?


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2018)

What a waste of a life! Gonna tidy up and read the paper. The Star is always a good read on a Sunday, and those ads for elasticated slacks in the classifieds section are interesting.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2018)

We're being raided, our granddaughter's in our kitchen cupboards.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2018)

Good morning. Wet and windy so I am not riding my bike today. Tomorrow I have to regardless of weather to sneak in my 2018 targets - only 243 feet of climbing needed. 

On Friday had to assist crashed cyclist who it turned out had broken his hip socket in two places. Spent 2.5 hours in the middle of nowhere waiting for the blue light boys.

Saturday spent rescuing son from M6 breakdown. No sooner had I got home when neighbour knocks on door with a chain off which had somehow become twisted.

Am I the fourth emergency service or what,?!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Wet and windy so I am not riding my bike today. Tomorrow I have to regardless of weather to sneak in my 2018 targets - only 243 feet of climbing needed.
> 
> On Friday had to assist crashed cyclist who it turned out had broken his hip socket in two places. Spent 2.5 hours in the middle of nowhere waiting for the blue light boys.
> 
> ...




Well done for being a good samaritan.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2018)

Doggie walking and Sunday lunch are the only things pencilled in for today.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2018)

Very fine rain here making it look really misty. A bit bleh. A day for reading i think.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Dec 2018)

very late start today .....things can only improve......hopefully


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> What a waste of a life! Gonna tidy up and read the paper. The Star is always a good read on a Sunday, and those ads for elasticated slacks in the classifieds section are interesting.


You are telling porkies. You are really looking at those incontinence Y fronts.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Wet and windy so I am not riding my bike today. Tomorrow I have to regardless of weather to sneak in my 2018 targets - only 243 feet of climbing needed.
> 
> On Friday had to assist crashed cyclist who it turned out had broken his hip socket in two places. Spent 2.5 hours in the middle of nowhere waiting for the blue light boys.
> 
> ...


Well done you.
You could 'do without it' but its good that you could help.


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> On Friday had to assist crashed cyclist who it turned out had broken his hip socket in two places. Spent 2.5 hours in the middle of nowhere waiting for the blue light boys.



And as soon as they arrived and distracted him you pinched his wallet?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2018)

A mans work is never done (and dont let @welsh dragon tell you different).
My day for battling the duvet and changing the bedding.
Next on my list is to do a full English.
Fortunately its a miserable day so I'm not missing anything


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> A mans work is never done (and dont let @welsh dragon tell you different).
> My day for battling the duvet and changing the bedding.
> Next on my list is to do a full English.
> Fortunately its a miserable day so I'm not missing anything




Yadda. Yadda. Yadda.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Dec 2018)

Lovely day here but I'm feeling a bit shabby after finishing the night with a very large taste of the tarry rope (Ardbeg single malt). Only just got up and the limit of my ambitions today is not to go back to bed until it gets dark.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2018)

Well thanks for the nice remarks. Sadly this the third time I've had to get involved. Twice with good friends and fellow club members and Friday with a lone cyclist we found.

I've learned three things from these incidents


A group of cyclists are the last people you need to turn up to help!! 21 of us on Friday, 21 different opinions! 
Carry a foil blanket on rides. Last year I gave out over 80 to members. I bet they've all been binned!
Take control which is what I did. Don't muck about, be very firm with everyone. If in doubt dial 999 immediately.
Knowing how to discover your location is vital which in my other I'm trying to do. I knew precisely where I was, exactly how to get home but trying to get this over to the handler - who was brilliant - is very hard. We were on a tiny exposed lane raised 10 feet above field level in places and not a landmark in sight. On one's own in the Lancashire moors it would be crucial.


----------



## GM (30 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Well thanks for the nice remarks. Sadly this the third time I've had to get involved. Twice with good friends and fellow club members and Friday with a lone cyclist we found.
> 
> I've learned three things from these incidents
> 
> ...





Chapeau Paul  On the strength of that I've put a new app on my phone.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> Chapeau Paul  On the strength of that I've put a new app on my phone.



Good man. I've been at three blue light jobs in the last two years, do everything you can to stay safe.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2018)

Sunday lunch done. Three pints of Timothy Taylor's finest downed. Post prandial nap occurring in.....3.......2.........1.........


----------



## GM (30 Dec 2018)

Nice ride yesterday with The Fridays. 55 of us riding around London, it was an amazing sight. 46 miles for me on the bromie.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2018)

I am watching the " Avengers Infinity, "


----------



## Paulus (30 Dec 2018)

Good afternoon fellow coffin dodgers. I have been out for a 25 mile ride with a friend this morning, which started off cold and damp, and just finished up damp. A few pints of ale in the Mitre rounded off the ride.
The last of the turkey is now cooking with some of the Ham in a pie, which will go with mashed pots, cabbage and carrots.


----------



## Proto (30 Dec 2018)

Sold my small business in December, got my P45 the next day and I can now officially say I’m retired. Woo hoo!!

Put the house up for sale in early November, sold it within a week, likely to be moving out on 18th January.

Homeless and jobless. 

Leaving Oxfordshire/Buckinghamshire, Going to rent somewhere for 6 months until we decide where we want to put down roots, but probably Somerset, maybe Dorset . All feels a bit strange, but in a good way!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2018)

Proto said:


> Sold my small business in December, got my P45 the next day and I can now officially say I’m retired. Woo hoo!!
> 
> Put the house up for sale in early November, sold it within a week, likely to be moving out on 18th January.
> 
> ...




Well done to you.


----------



## Paulus (30 Dec 2018)

Proto said:


> Sold my small business in December, got my P45 the next day and I can now officially say I’m retired. Woo hoo!!
> 
> Put the house up for sale in early November, sold it within a week, likely to be moving out on 18th January.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the home of the economically inactive. The next phase of your life starts now. Enjoy.


----------



## Proto (30 Dec 2018)

Forgot to add that camper van travels are being planned, away for months at a time. I’ve never been to Finland, nor Portugal, so we’re going, my wife, the dog and me.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2018)

Proto said:


> Forgot to add that camper van travels are being planned, away for months at a time. I’ve never been to Finland, nor Portugal, so we’re going, my wife, the dog and me.


Don't forget the string backed gloves and flat hat. And now you must learn to drive at 39mph everywhere.


----------



## Proto (30 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Don't forget the string backed gloves and flat hat. And now you must learn to drive at 39mph everywhere.



Eh? No idea why you should suggest this. Converted VW Transporter or Fiat Ducato, very basic, keep it simple. The view from the bed in the back of our rented Fiat this summer on Skye.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2018)

Proto said:


> View attachment 444713
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's was the Vango opposite?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2018)

Proto said:


> Sold my small business in December, got my P45 the next day and I can now officially say I’m retired. Woo hoo!!
> 
> Put the house up for sale in early November, sold it within a week, likely to be moving out on 18th January.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the rest and the best of your life..........................you can have no idea how good this is till you do it!


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2018)

Proto said:


> Eh? No idea why you should suggest this......


Article 3.2a of the pensioners driving code.
Didn't you get your copy in the post with your P45?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Article 3.2a of the pensioners driving code.
> Didn't you get your copy in the post with your P45?




Are they like the old idiot mits kids wore. String on each glove. That way you couldn't lose them.


----------



## Proto (30 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Article 3.2a of the pensioners driving code.
> Didn't you get your copy in the post with your P45?



Driving code? I’m thinking of getting another Honda Fireblade!


----------



## Proto (30 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Who's was the Vango opposite?



No idea.


----------



## roadrash (30 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> You are telling porkies. You are really looking at those incontinence Y fronts.




no, hes got his eye on one of them big slippers , great until someone knocks at the door and you get up and forget..
..


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Are they like the old idiot mits kids wore. String on each glove. That way you couldn't lose them.


No......they are 'proper' driving gloves. As worn by Terry Thomas.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> no, hes got his eye on one of them big slippers , great until someone knocks at the door and you get up and forget..
> ..
> View attachment 444749




I almost forgot about the famous slipper


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> What a waste of a life! Gonna tidy up and read the paper. The Star is always a good read on a Sunday, and those ads for elasticated slacks in the classifieds section are interesting.



Pictures of nice women?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> We're being raided, our granddaughter's in our kitchen cupboards.



Much left after the raid?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Wet and windy so I am not riding my bike today. Tomorrow I have to regardless of weather to sneak in my 2018 targets - only 243 feet of climbing needed.
> 
> On Friday had to assist crashed cyclist who it turned out had broken his hip socket in two places. Spent 2.5 hours in the middle of nowhere waiting for the blue light boys.
> 
> ...



A good samaritan by the sound of it


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> You are telling porkies. You are really looking at those incontinence Y fronts.



Possibly some ordered for the new year


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Yadda. Yadda. Yadda.



What do you cook?
A full Welsh?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Possibly some ordered for the new year




Please do not encourage the inmates Mr TD.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Dec 2018)

Proto said:


> Sold my small business in December, got my P45 the next day and I can now officially say I’m retired. Woo hoo!!
> 
> Put the house up for sale in early November, sold it within a week, likely to be moving out on 18th January.
> 
> ...



Good Luck


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Who's was the Vango opposite?



Someone camping


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Please do not encourage the inmates Mr TD.



Might help to control him when Dr Alice is on


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Much left after the raid?



Yes, we strategically placed a couple of Kinder Eggs to distract her.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Yes, we strategically placed a couple of Kinder Eggs to distract her.



Obviously been there before then


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Obviously been there before then



Our Granddaughter's five and visits most Sunday's, we give her a cooked breakfast and later on when she's peckish she raids our cupboards, but always asks if she can have and doesn't just take.


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2018)

Was all set for loosing off a few rounds s with my new Sig pistol tomorrow, but the range is closed until Wednesday. BAH HUMBLOODYBUG!


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Was all set for loosing off a few rounds s with my new Sig pistol tomorrow, but the range is closed until Wednesday. BAH HUMBLOODYBUG!



Only one day extra to wait. You will be able to let all your excitement out then


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2018)

Good Morning folks. Dark but dry so I shall get my bike out for a couple of hours later. I then have Bouef Bourguignon to prepare for 12 people - a Jacob's Join at our neighbour's tonight - more alcohol and silly games!!

Great excitment last night. We live in a row of terraced stone cottages, behind us facing the other way is the next row. The alleyway seperating the two rows is 10-12 feet wide. I went in to the backyard to put a bottle in the recycling bin and saw flashing lights, my first thought was ambulance and stuck my head out the back gate to see whose house it was at. Nope. Fire engine at the end of the alleyway and four fireman crowded round the back gate of the property opposite spraying the gas consumer unit with water, very strong smell of gas around. Fireman looks up, "You need to evacuate sir. Now!" Apparently they'd banged on our door but we hadn't heard, all our lights were off and we were in the front room so it was assumed no one was in.

So we trotted off to the end of the row and went to the neighbour's who other people had been directed to. Noticeable everyone turned up with life's essentials, mobile, wine glass and glasses!!! About two hours later we got the all clear to return home. It turns out our neighbour had put ashes in his wheelie bin about 10.00am, the wheelie bin is parked by the gas consumer unit, bin caught fire, melted the gas pipe and set fir to the escaping gas. Another neighbour had walked by, spotted the flames and dialled 999.

Now this next bit only happens in the UK. The people who live next door to the fire were due to have 40 guests arrive for a party about 30 minutes after the fire brigade arrived. Obviously this house was evacuated but only after the firefighters had helped form a chain across the gardens to another house five doors down to pass along the prepared food and drink!!!!!


----------



## alicat (31 Dec 2018)

^^^ Gosh, that's exciting. What if you hadn't gone out to the bin?!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> ^^^ Gosh, that's exciting. What if you hadn't gone out to the bin?!




Glad no one was hurt and the food was saved.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2018)

Morning folks. A dark calm quiet daynp here at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Glad no one was hurt and the food was saved.



Given we had to evacuate the general mood was we should have been sent round to the party!!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2018)

Sooo dark and miserable this morning (the weather, not me). Not even any birds on the feeders.....they must be inside thier nests somewhere.
My job today is picture hanging. We have a long hall......maybe 25 feet long.....and over the years have added family photos going back to our grandparents. We have just had the hall decorated and need to re-hang everything. A pain in the proverbial but it has to be done.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2018)

Dog walked, mini D fed, Clooneys brewing. At a loose end. Had planned to go the the range but they're closed.May catch up on my reading and stoke my new pistol.







Time for an I Love Guns and Bacon bumper sticker methinks.


----------



## GM (31 Dec 2018)

Morning all. Had a bad nights sleep, thousands of silly topics going around head and to make it worse I had an earworm of Elton Johns Tiny dancer. A snooze this afternoon should balance things.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked, mini D fed, Clooneys brewing. At a loose end. Had planned to go the the range but they're closed.May catch up on my reading and stoke my new pistol.
> 
> View attachment 444807
> 
> ...


Here's my little toy. Bagged many a shed rat with it.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2018)

Swim done, now off for a bit of retail and back to sort out large shed. Turbo session tonight, also the diet has started.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> May catch up on my reading and stoke my new pistol.
> .


Is that another Drago euphemism


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Is that another Drago euphemism




He doesn't do euphemisms very well.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2018)

Sat in the garden centre at Countesthorpe with a coffee and a tea cake.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Sat in the garden centre at Countersthorpe with a coffee and a tea cake.


Similar here except I'm sat in our conservatory with a vodka and fresh orange


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2018)

Sat here with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2018)

Just back from my last ride of 2018 - only 16 miles into Barnstaple and back for a bit of shopping.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Here's my little toy. Bagged many a shed rat with it.
> 
> View attachment 444810



Sweet. Cant quite see from the pic, but is it a Hi Power clone?

I got a 10M range in the garden, great for pistol work. I can extend d that out to 18 for rifles, which isn't ideal really - set them up for that distance and they're all wrong for the 25M lane at the range. I use the On Target range in Nortnampton, which isn't far to go.

During the season I'm fortunate to be able to shotgun at a farm on the edge of the village who does a few shoots and compost throughout the year. When the North Koreans invade I'll be ready!


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Dog walked, mini D fed, Clooneys brewing. At a loose end. Had planned to go the the range but they're closed.May catch up on my reading and stoke my new pistol.
> 
> View attachment 444807
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Sweet. Cant quite see from the pic, but is it a Hi Power clone?


Looks like one, but wasn't advertised as such. It's a pretty good replica that would take a brave man to spot if it was waived in their face..........


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Here's my little toy. Bagged many a shed rat with it.
> View attachment 444810


I use to do 10m pistol as well as field target


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2018)

I've just got back from my last ride of 2018, 60 miles stopping at the garden centre in Countesthorpe


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2018)

I've just been checking my mileages for 2018, I've pedalled 4598 miles and driven 5488 miles.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Looks like one, but wasn't advertised as such. It's a pretty good replica that would take a brave man to spot if it was waived in their face..........



Aye lad, that's be no fun at all. All mine go in a gun safe that weighs more than I do and is bolted to the wall and floor. Shotgun and air rifle have trigger locks, my 2 air pistols (the SIG and a modified SMK CP1) have container padlocks on the trigger guard that prevent the trigger being pulled. Shotgun cartridges, pellets and CO2 get locked in the fire safe which is very robust and bolted to the rafters in the attic.

No one fannies with my weapons except me. It boils my wee wee when kids get hold of air weapons and kill themselves. That ain't accidental - that's gross negligence on the part of the parents, and gross recklessness on the part of the kid. and it double blinks my wee that irresponsible parents dont get prosecuted yet responsible gunners face tighter and tighter legislation...legislation that negligent parents then ignore and the cycle continues.... Not in my world matey.

I keep the crossbow to deter nighttime hobbledeyhoys. That's safe enough - its complex to cock and takes a lot of strength. By the time mini D is old enough to be strong enough to use it she would be an adult anyway!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2018)

I had a pistol but traded it in for a rifle. I have 2. A Hale and parker, and another one. One of my grandsons has a rifle as well that he uses for target practice.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2018)

Welsh Dragon and her mates...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=12YzarXHB2Q


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Welsh Dragon and her mates...
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=12YzarXHB2Q


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Welsh Dragon and her mates...
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=12YzarXHB2Q



More


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> More
> View attachment 444897




At least she doesn't have the end caps on the sight.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2018)

She holds it the old fashioned way, elbows in. I like her already.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2018)

Mrs P is in the bath with a G&T - always bad news!!

I've had a nap, well 90 minutes, time to shower, shave, Boeuf Bourguignon ready and delicious..................................let the party begin for tomorrow I shall return to the path of righteousness and weight loss 

Happy New Year one and all


----------



## GM (31 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> I've just been checking my mileages for 2018, I've pedalled 4598 miles and driven 5488 miles.




At a rough guess I'd say you've rode about 2000 miles more than me


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2018)

The 

 have started, hopefully they would have run out by midnight


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Is that another Drago euphemism



Clearly likes his weapon


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Sweet. Cant quite see from the pic, but is it a Hi Power clone?
> 
> I got a 10M range in the garden, great for pistol work. I can extend d that out to 18 for rifles, which isn't ideal really - set them up for that distance and they're all wrong for the 25M lane at the range. I use the On Target range in Nortnampton, which isn't far to go.
> 
> During the season I'm fortunate to be able to shotgun at a farm on the edge of the village who does a few shoots and compost throughout the year. When the North Koreans invade I'll be ready!



Thought it was them dam Russians first


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Sat here with a cup of coffee.



What were you doing besides sitting with a cup of coffee?


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2018)

Fireworks have started here. I'll be off to be in a bit.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Welsh Dragon and her mates...
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=12YzarXHB2Q




Best get round Mrs D's for some lessons


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I had a pistol but traded it in for a rifle. I have 2. A Hale and parker, and another one. One of my grandsons has a rifle as well that he uses for target practice.



Air rifles?


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> At least she doesn't have the end caps on the sight.



Is that the first thing you are supposed to check out?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Is that the first thing you are supposed to check out?




It is. Unless you want to look like a total tool.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Air rifles?




Yes. 2 of them


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. 2 of them



Didn't think you would be into that sort of thing.
what do you use them for?


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Didn't think you would be into that sort of thing.
> what do you use them for?



That's a question you might regret asking.............


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Didn't think you would be into that sort of thing.
> what do you use them for?




Target shooting and ratting.


----------



## GM (31 Dec 2018)

Love the fireworks. I was hoping to go to Primrose Hill to watch the big display, but alas we're dog sitting, so it's watching it on the telly.

Happy New Year everyone! 

...and WD...


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Dec 2018)

PaulSB said:


> That's a question you might regret asking.............


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Target shooting and ratting.



I guess there must be loads of rats as its countryside round your way?
I often get pesky mice in the garage during cold spells and they make a right bleeding mess


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> I guess there must be loads of rats as its countryside round your way?
> I often get pesky mice in the garage during cold spells and they make a right bleeding mess




Mice can be a problem. They manage to chew through most things.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2018)

GM said:


> Love the fireworks. I was hoping to go to Primrose Hill to watch the big display, but alas we're dog sitting, so it's watching it on the telly.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> ...




. Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2018)

Happy New year to all the nice people on this section, have a good one.


----------



## roadrash (31 Dec 2018)

happy new year to you all


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2018)

And a Happy New Year to you all from me as well. Yacking to you lot this year has given me lots of laughs.. Here's to another year of mirth, merriment and irreverence to everyone (especially Drago) of course.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2018)

A Happy New Year to all you happy retirees - may next year be just as much fun. 
I'll be having my Horlicks and going to bed at 11.00 ........... don't say I don't know how to party!


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Mice can be a problem. They manage to chew through most things.



You are certain correct there, the little b*****ds can climb anywhere and were after the nuts for the birds. They had chewed at the containers that the nut were in plus they had made a right mess. This was last year, so I got a humane trap and used to dump them at distance any in the fields but there must have been a family of them and it just continued.
I lost patience and got a battery powered trap for them from Screwfix. Basically and electric chair for mice, in they go after the food and touch the two plates and thats the end of them. Soon got rid of about half a dozen of them and that was that, till recently. 
I have disposed of 2 a couple of weeks ago and there is no more evidence for the time being.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> You are certain correct there, the little b*****ds can climb anywhere and were after the nuts for the birds. They had chewed at the containers that the nut were in plus they had made a right mess. This was last year, so I got a humane trap and used to dump them at distance any in the fields but there must have been a family of them and it just continued.
> I lost patience and got a battery powered trap for them from Screwfix. Basically and electric chair for mice, in they go after the food and touch the two plates and thats the end of them. Soon got rid of about half a dozen of them and that was that, till recently.
> I have disposed of 2 a couple of weeks ago and there is no more evidence for the time being.




I have one of those as well. They work on rats as well although some of them are such big buggers that their arses often hang out the end, but quite effective nonetheless.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Dec 2018)

I have seen the larger sized version for sale for rats. The good thing about the electric chair is there isn't a mess to clear up.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Dec 2018)

Good Night Happy New Year to you all


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2018)

172traindriver said:


> I have seen the larger sized version for sale for rats. The good thing about the electric chair is there isn't a mess to clear up.
> 
> View attachment 444959



Great white hunter!


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2018)

A happy new year to my fellow smellers of cabbage and wee wee. May your new year bring you much to moan about and plenty of opportunity to pay dominoes up the pub.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2018)

In the comin year
May the saint protect ye-
An' sorrow neglect ye, 
An' bad luck to the one that doesn't respect ye
t' all that belong to ye, 
An long life t' yer honor-
That's the end of my song t' yer


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jan 2019)

Hi Folks 
Looks like a new year out there


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Hi Folks
> Looks like a new year out there



Looks much the same as the old one to me.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2019)

Good morning! Happy new year to everybody!


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2019)

Mornin' all and a Happy New Year!
For the first time, since I don't know when, there were absolutely no fireworks at midnight.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mornin' all and a Happy New Year!
> For the first time, since I don't know when, there were absolutely no fireworks at midnight.



It was like a war zone round here, started before tea time and went on till after midnight, I was driving to my brother in laws and wondering if I needed a tin hat and a flack jacket.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2019)

Good morning folks. Wow. Another year. A new year that feels just like the last one.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2019)

...............................


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2019)

This has come up on my memories on facebook, an amazing holiday in Futureventura and our boxing day adventure.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2019)

Good Morning and a Happy New Year. The sun is shining and quite a stiff breeze, looks like a nice day ahead. I've had two Clooneys and a bowl of porridge, I am now at one with the world again. Excellent evening with some of our closest friends who also happen to be neighbours, five households on the same terrace. The youngsters of the row came for the first time with their three year old - it was like stepping back 30 years when we all used to get together with our kids, we had 12 between us under 7 - chaos!!

Today I shall apply for visas to enter Cambodia and Vietnam. Then it's off to Ewood to watch the very much less than mighty Rovers stuff the Baggies.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Looks much the same as the old one to me.


Not here . Yesterday was dark and 'orrible. Today is much brighter with some blue sky. Surely an omen that this year is going to be awsome for all retired CCrs.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2019)

Ive just ordered a new T shirt. Mrs D is guaranteed to roll her eyes and tut with approval.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jan 2019)

Good morning all, and a Happy New Year to all fellow coffin dodgers.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 445014




I see classic is his usual happy self.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2019)

Lance O'Classic is an inspiration to us all. Ok, he's a drug cheat and has only one plum, but he's still an inspiration!


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I see classic is his usual happy self.



Imagine the scenario if he ever cracked a smile


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Lance O'Classic is an inspiration to us all. Ok, he's a drug cheat and has only one plum, but he's still an inspiration!


I saw only one, in a bottle at the side of the bed, but that's 19 years ago.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Imagine the scenario if he ever cracked a smile




<Shudders>.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> I saw only one, in a bottle at the side of the bed, but that's 19 years ago.



You kept your missing plum in a bottle under the bed? Still, it probably impresses the chicks.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2019)

Just started my online visa applications. The laptop wanted to take a photograph of me.............

..............I've decided it would be better to leave this for a few hours!!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just started my online visa applications. The laptop wanted to take a photograph of me.............
> 
> ..............I've decided it would be better to leave this for a few hours!!


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> <Shudders>.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> You kept your missing plum in a bottle under the bed? Still, it probably impresses the chicks.


I'm no "little jack horner"!


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2019)

Doggie walked.
Elder tree felled.
Lawns cut.
Off to the pub for a swift 'alf......


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walked.
> Elder tree felled.
> Lawns cut.
> Off to the pub for a swift 'alf......


4 seconds swift enough?


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> 4 seconds swift enough?


For the first one.....


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2019)

We ended up having 6 'alves and picking up FandC from Squires as MrsD said she couldn't be arsed cooking tonight.





Half of a 'snack size' fish 'n chips with mushy peas @ £4.80 - no wonder there's an obesity crisis!


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2019)

We were out to lunch but our usual places were shut and we ended up having lunch in the Holyhead rd Morrisons, they've now got a remote ordering system in there, as you walk into the cafe they've got a big screen, like an oversized tablet on a stand, you swipe through menus, tap to select, pick up a numbered card and tap that in and then tap to pay, pick up your drinks at the table by the cashier and then display the number at your table and wait for your food. I took the decorations down this afternoon and the lounge suddenly looks very bare.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2019)

Drinking Hogoblin.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2019)

Drinking coffee.


----------



## GM (1 Jan 2019)

Afternoon all. Apart from a long walk with the dog, it's been a lazy sleepy day so far. 

Dirk, when is the diet starting?


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> Dirk, when is the diet starting?


It already has......


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2019)

Almost at 800 pages!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Almost at 800 pages!




Woooohoooo


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2019)

Will I be on page 800?


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2019)

Any ladies here growing a moustache for Fannuary?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Will I be on page 800?




Keep trying


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Any ladies here growing a moustache for Fannuary?




Treading on thin ice there i think.


----------



## gavroche (1 Jan 2019)

Only one more DIY job to do ( to my knowledge anyway) and then can start riding again. None done in December.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2019)

Welshie got 1st dibs on page 800!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Welshie got 1st dibs on page 800!!!




Quite right as well.


----------



## GM (1 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> We ended up having 6 'alves and picking up FandC from Squires as MrsD said she couldn't be arsed cooking tonight.
> 
> View attachment 445074
> 
> Half of a 'snack size' fish 'n chips with mushy peas @ £4.80 - no wonder there's an obesity crisis!




Good positioning of Jack!


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Quite right as well.



Only fitting for the elder stateswoman of the retirement gang


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Only fitting for the elder stateswoman of the retirement gang



Oooh. Meowwwww.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2019)

Up early tomorrow to nip down to Penzance to look at a caravan.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Treading on thin ice there i think.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2019)

Up early tomorrow, cycling into town to get beaten up by the physio.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2019)

For some dents to play with tomorrow, I can honestly say I am looking forward too them.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2019)

Wakey wakey you lot of lazy idlers!


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2019)

Good morning folks, I haven't stired yet, I'm laying in bed wandering round cycle chat and listening to my Good Lady sleeping beside me.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2019)

Good morning. Blimey it's freeezing here.


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2019)

Dog walked, house tidy, just finishing a cup of Clooney's then im riding into town to see the physio. See you rascals some time this afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2019)

Dog walked, breakfast eaten, and now my mate exhaust pipe has fallen off of his car. I have to go a and tie it up somehow and escort him to the exhaust place. He is not very good with repairs/bodges.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Wakey wakey you lot of lazy idlers!


Oiy you!!!! I was up and about at 07.40.
I was supposed to be playing golf but quickly cancelled.
I hate it when your balls are cold and bounce in any direction.....its not nice


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Oiy you!!!! I was up and about at 07.40.


If it ain't on CC it didn't happen.......


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Oiy you!!!! I was up and about at 07.40.
> I was supposed to be playing golf but quickly cancelled.
> I hate it when your balls are cold and bounce in any direction.....its not nice


What you need is a  ball warmer  to stop them bouncing in any direction.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2019)

Good day. Just finished my second coffee and had better get up!! Feeling much perkier than yesterday!!

Very cold, frosty and clear this morning. Cycling plans abandoned in favour of spinning tonight as there is a danger the frost will be down in the back lanes till 11/12.00

Dentist in late afternoon to discuss and possibly extract tooth........


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Just finished my second coffee and had better get up!! Feeling much perkier than yesterday!!
> 
> Very cold, frosty and clear this morning. Cycling plans abandoned in favour of spinning tonight as there is a danger the frost will be down in the back lanes till 11/12.00
> 
> Dentist in late afternoon to discuss and possibly extract tooth........




Good luck re the tooth.


----------



## GM (2 Jan 2019)

Morning all. First job today is to give the car a wash and clean all the dog hair off the back seat. Then out for lunch with SIL and BIL and neice, who's come all the way over from South Africa.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good luck re the tooth.



Thank you. I'm not convinced it needs to come out. This is a new dentist for me at the same practice. The one I used to see has retired. The new guy seems a bit enthusiastic! Lost a large filling in December but no pain and temporary filling holding up well.


----------



## jongooligan (2 Jan 2019)

Came down this morning to find the dog has been sick - probably yesterday's goose. Lovely day here so going for a walk on Waldridge Fell and mebbe clear some birch scrub from up there later on.

Logged into my w*rk account to find I have nothing to do so have informed my manager that I won't be going in again unless there's something really pressing that only I can do. I may have just retired.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Logged into my w*rk account to find I have nothing to do so have informed my manager that I won't be going in again unless there's something really pressing that only I can do. I may have just retired.



Enjoy the feeling.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. First job today is to give the car a wash and clean all the dog hair off the back seat. Then out for lunch with SIL and BIL and neice, who's come all the way over from South Africa.


Long way to come for lunch. Hope it's worth it.


----------



## roadrash (2 Jan 2019)

According to my car , its still -2 at wigan pier


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> According to my car , its still -2 at wigan pier


You left your car at Wigan Pier!


----------



## roadrash (2 Jan 2019)

Nooo…. but wigan pier is only half a mile away


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Blimey it's freeezing here.



Looks like its in for a while


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Dog walked, house tidy, just finishing a cup of Clooney's then im riding into town to see the physio. See you rascals some time this afternoon.



Survive your beating up by the physio?


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You left your car at Wigan Pier!



Whats wrong with that??


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Whats wrong with that??


Could be gone when he went back.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Just finished my second coffee and had better get up!! Feeling much perkier than yesterday!!
> 
> Very cold, frosty and clear this morning. Cycling plans abandoned in favour of spinning tonight as there is a danger the frost will be down in the back lanes till 11/12.00
> 
> Dentist in late afternoon to discuss and possibly extract tooth........



In or out for the tooth?


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Thank you. I'm not convinced it needs to come out. This is a new dentist for me at the same practice. The one I used to see has retired. The new guy seems a bit enthusiastic! Lost a large filling in December but no pain and temporary filling holding up well.



Is he thinking of his profits?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Looks like its in for a while




Still only zero degrees here.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Still only zero degrees here.


That's not that cold!


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's not that cold!


It is if your got no clothes on


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2019)

Just been for a walk met a lady I know from the village
Her - have a nice Christmas
Me - no
Her – Oh we did, we went here... we went there.. we had this and that
were you on your own ?
Me – yes
Her – well at least you had the telly to keep you company, there was some good programs on, well if you had sky that is.
Me - I haven't got a telly
Her – Oh...._long pause _well maybe next year will be different ….bye


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Just been for a walk met a lady I know from the village
> Her - have a nice Christmas
> Me - no
> Her – Oh we did, we went here... we went there.. we had this and that
> ...


What about this year first?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> According to my car , its still -2 at wigan pier


I used to work next to Wigan Pier...a company called Vulcanite.
Worked there for years and confess I never ate a Wigan pie.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Just been for a walk met a lady I know from the village
> Her - have a nice Christmas
> Me - no
> Her – Oh we did, we went here... we went there.. we had this and that
> ...




Good lord. You are very nearly as happy and jolly as Classic is.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good lord. You are very nearly as happy and jolly as Classic is.


I'm fine it's just everybody else


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good lord. You are very nearly as happy and jolly as Classic is.


Surely no one is "as happy and jolly" as Classic.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Surely no one is "as happy and jolly" as Classic.




It's a close call i must admit.


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Surely no one is "as happy and jolly" as Classic.



I know but sometimes he sounds like he's been on the falling down water.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I know but sometimes he sounds like he's been on the falling down water.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2019)

Well...that's blown a few grand. 






Off to Gloucester tomorrow to look at a Honda CRV......


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Well...that's blown a few grand.
> 
> View attachment 445331
> 
> ...




Very nice. Well done.


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2019)

What a day. Busy as a busy thing. Physio, then stopped via the range on the way back. Got chatting to a guy who let me have a try of his Umarex CPS. I liked it a lot, and once my hour was up j may have accidentally left via the shop and....






Let's just hope that Mrs D understands the importance of my anti communist paranoia! I've seen Red Dawn, the original and the remake, and I'm ready!


----------



## roadrash (2 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I used to work next to Wigan Pier...a company called Vulcanite.
> Worked there for years and confess I never ate a Wigan pie.



vulcanite long gone along with seven stars pub and ambulance station …. all gone barely any decent pie shops left too


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> vulcanite long gone along with seven stars pub and ambulance station …. all gone barely any decent pie shops left too


Any pie shops left?


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2019)

I discovered that they have occasional biathlon compos at the range. They ride like loons on static bikes for 2 'miles' then leap straight off onto the 10M pistol range, repeat, then have at the 25M rifle range. I might have a go at that.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> vulcanite long gone along with seven stars pub and ambulance station …. all gone barely any decent pie shops left too


Yes... I worked for them when they were bought over and transferred to Wakefield. I stayed with them for long after that move.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes... I worked for them when they were bought over and transferred to Wakefield. I stayed with them for long after that move.


Went in 2010.
You came over here!!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Went in 2010.
> You came over here!!


Here ????
Dont tell me you are in Wakefield


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Here ????
> Dont tell me you are in Wakefield


Not far from it. 93 minutes riding time, or nearly three hours by train.

And "here" being Yorkshire.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not far from it. 93 minutes riding time, or nearly three hours by train.
> 
> And "here" being Yorkshire.


Thought so. Bit like saying we live near the moon .
But seriously.... Vulcanite moved to Wakefield late 80s. They were a major employer in Wigan when forced to move.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good lord. You are very nearly as happy and jolly as Classic is.



Steady


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Surely no one is "as happy and jolly" as Classic.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Well...that's blown a few grand.
> 
> View attachment 445331
> 
> ...



That looks smart


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thought so. Bit like saying we live near the moon .
> But seriously.... Vulcanite moved to Wakefield late 80s. They were a major employer in Wigan when forced to move.


Time given is via Normanton.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Here ????
> Dont tell me you are in Wakefield



Too posh for him?


----------



## roadrash (2 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any pie shops left?



aye there are some but a hell of a lot have gone


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Too posh for him?


Worked on the Normanton side missen.


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 445330


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jan 2019)




----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2019)

Morning Mr Nuts. How goes it?


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2019)

Up early this morning and off out at 9am for a trip up to Gloucester.
Been looking at Honda CRVs recently and there's one which should fit the bill up there. Trying to find one that ticks all the boxes has been time consuming but this one looks a good 'un.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2019)

Good morning. Been awake since 6.15 and not happy about that. I suspect Mrs P isn't either as she's in the spare room!! 

Dark but no frost. When I opened the window I could hear a robin singing.

Today is take down the tree, housework etc. After checking the mirror I may do a passport photograph


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2019)

Good morning. Another cold day here as well, but no frost. Thankfully i don't need tl take a photgraph of myself for a passort or anything else. Phew.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2019)

Finding good passport photo days seems to get harder...........with every passing day. 

Right must arise, that tree won't take itself down.......


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Finding good passport photo days seems to get harder...........with every passing day.
> 
> Right must arise, that tree won't take itself down.......


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2019)

This is the earliest I've been out the house for over 4 years! 
Bit of a shock to the system!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> This is the earliest I've been out the house for over 4 years!
> Bit of a shock to the system!




Steady on. Don't overdo it.


----------



## GM (3 Jan 2019)

Morning all. Well my new year's resolution didn't last long, only just woke up. Off to the gym for a spinning class as punishment


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jan 2019)

It was supposed to be below freezing this morning so I cancelled golf to do some other "stuff". Didnt set the alarm and woke at 08.30 to find the weather ok...... too late for golf though ☹.
I will finish hanging the family photograph, go on the excercise bike, do some situps and some weights (Got to make room for a few beers while watching the big game later )


----------



## derrick (3 Jan 2019)

Got to go to Clacton to see my mum. Love my mum. But hate Clacton. Awful place horrible drive.roll on 6pm.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Up early this morning and off out at 9am for a trip up to Gloucester.
> Been looking at Honda CRVs recently and there's one which should fit the bill up there. Trying to find one that ticks all the boxes has been time consuming but this one looks a good 'un.



Good luck


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Another cold day here as well, but no frost. Thankfully i don't need tl take a photgraph of myself for a passort or anything else. Phew.



Passport up to date then?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> This is the earliest I've been out the house for over 4 years!
> Bit of a shock to the system!



And a bit cold


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Got to make room for a few beers while watching the big game later )



I don't watch much footie on the telly but this one does catch the eye. Good luck


----------



## Paulus (3 Jan 2019)

Morning all, a bit of a late night yesterday, so I slept in this morning. The dog has been out, boiled eggs eaten, and now I am going to tackle the shed roof with some new felt to stem the leaks that have popped up.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Passport up to date then?




It is. Fine and dandy for the next 9 years.


----------



## roadrash (3 Jan 2019)

ive never had a passport  which is probably just as well if I would need a photo..
..


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> ive never had a passport  which is probably just as well if I would need a photo..
> ..
> View attachment 445422




What a fine figure of a man you are.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a fine figure of a man you are.



That could start a rumour


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is. Fine and dandy for the next 9 years.



At least you will get to keep your red one for a while.
Think mine is up in 21 or 22 and they are going to change in colour arent they?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> At least you will get to keep your red one for a while.
> Think mine is up in 21 or 22 and they are going to change in colour arent they?




I think so. Thank god i won't have to change the colours or mine


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2019)

Been doing the ironing but was delayed in starting. I'm a lazy git so like to be seated while ironing, so needed the extension lead. It seems that Mrs D has been working on one of my motorbikes and left the lead under the V-max. Took me 90 minutes to locate it and Mrs D earned a serious chastising for her negligence. Silly wom,an has this daft idea that she never works on my motorbikes, but I wouldn't do something so daft so it clearly must have been her.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think so. Thank god i won't have to change the colours or mine



In 9 years time it will have to.
God knows what is going to happen in future with travel? I just suppose it will become a bit more long winded when travelling to and from former EU countries anywhere else will be the same as before.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> In 9 years time it will have to.
> God knows what is going to happen in future with travel? I just suppose it will become a bit more long winded when travelling to and from former EU countries anywhere else will be the same as before.




The colour of mine won't change even then


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The colour of mine won't change even then



What you got different then?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What you got different then?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



So how come it wont change?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> So how come it wont change?




Because I am special. And be very careful....


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Because I am special. And be very careful....



Careful of what?


----------



## roadrash (3 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a fine figure of a man you are.



yeah it has been said before , at least I think that's what they meant


----------



## roadrash (3 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Because I am special




needs???


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> needs???


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> needs???




Shut up.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Shut up.



Still having hysterics here


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> In 9 years time it will have to.
> God knows what is going to happen in future with travel? I just suppose it will become a bit more long winded when travelling to and from former EU countries anywhere else will be the same as before.



I forsee 2 options:

1) We'll need to get proforma travel visa's at minimal effort and expense.

2) We'll get dragged into a side room by the Border Stasi where a fat, unshaven Superintendent of Guards will go through our property, pocket the cash, steal our cameras, and share our ciggies out among his troops.

I reckon option 2 seems most likely.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I forsee 2 options:
> 
> 1) We'll need to get proforma travel visa's at minimal effort and expense.
> 
> ...




And what will they do to Welshie as she says she is different


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> And what will they do to Welshie as she says she is different



Full cavity search. Miners helmets, the works.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2019)

Christmas tree now in small bits. Trunk saved for wood pile.

Decs have been ORGANISED - please note Mrs P - wrapped and carefully packed away. Each box labeled. I like being retired.

Now to shovel needles out of house.......


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Full cavity search. Miners helmets, the works.



Safety rope!!


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2019)

I've been thinking. No, no, please bear with me!

We're old gits, right? We should be the stereotypical grumpy old me and women, whinging and moaning, and sniping continuously at one another.

Yet nothing could be further from the truth. OK, we're grumpy with the best of them but despite the merciless constant good natured sniping and pish taking of one another this thread is a haven of peace, tranquility and free love.

This being the case, we should be put in charge of the Politics, Rude Names and Nasty Insults forum, where were could sooth the combatants with our cool, refreshing combination of reasonableness and wee wee smells. I expect to be signed up as their Supreme Moderator of Righteousness any day now.


----------



## GM (3 Jan 2019)

Punishment done, lunch and then give the dog a run. Get back in time for Tipping Point


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2019)

Blimey, I've just check the "Liked Posts" rankings - it seems I'm rapidly coming up Welsh dragons rear


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I forsee 2 options:
> 
> 1) We'll need to get proforma travel visa's at minimal effort and expense.
> 
> ...


I'd a Welsh speaking An Garda Síochána, a little over the 5 foot mark in height, attempt Option 2. Given short shrift, refused, and a call made once outside. Call returned later that morning, questioning if I was certain about what was seen.


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2019)

I had something similar. I threatened to call his superiors, but he'd already pocketed my phone.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I've been thinking. No, no, please bear with me!
> 
> We're old gits, right? We should be the stereotypical grumpy old me and women, whinging and moaning, and sniping continuously at one another.
> 
> ...




Supreme numpty more like


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Blimey, I've just check the "Liked Posts" rankings - it seems I'm rapidly coming up Welsh dragons rear


Ooooer missus! -_ copyright Frankie Howerd_


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Blimey, I've just check the "Liked Posts" rankings - it seems I'm rapidly coming up Welsh dragons rear



Wow


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Blimey, I've just check the "Liked Posts" rankings - it seems I'm rapidly coming up Welsh dragons rear



As long as you don't get too close to my rear, you'll need full PPE for that.


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2019)

I'm back, my first ride of 2019 has been done, 54 miles with a stop at Hatton Locks cafe, there were ten of us round the table, we had a good turn out.


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Decs have been ORGANISED



He has. Rehab seems to have straightened him out good.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I had something similar. I threatened to call his superiors, but he'd already pocketed my phone.


Call returned from this office.

He was under the height limit, spoke no gaelic and was in Wales, when he stopped me.


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2019)

He spoke no garlic? He wasn't italian then.


----------



## roadrash (3 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> He spoke no garlic? He wasn't italian then.



nor vampire


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2019)

Job done, tow car sorted. 2.2 ltrs of Honda's best oil burner under the bonnet. Just driven back from Gloucester to North Devon and averaged 52 mpg. I can live with that.


----------



## derrick (3 Jan 2019)

Back from the black hole of Calcutter, Had a good drive bothways, A lovely roast dinner washed down with a pint, A wander around the shops, bought mum her Christmas pressie, At least when she picks something she will wear it. A good day out, back home now with a cup of tea and a biscuit.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Back from the black hole of Calcutter, Had a good drive bothways, A lovely roast dinner washed down with a pint, A wander around the shops, bought mum her Christmas pressie, At least when she picks something she will wear it. A good day out, back home now with a cup of tea and a biscuit.
> View attachment 445473



There you go not that bad after all, you may even get to like Clacton


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2019)

New super mega fast fibre optic router fitted. Say goodbye to MI6 Surveillance Feed, and hello to Free Porn Supply.


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Back from the black hole of Calcutter, Had a good drive bothways, A lovely roast dinner washed down with a pint, A wander around the shops, bought mum her Christmas pressie, At least when she picks something she will wear it. A good day out, back home now with a cup of tea and a biscuit.
> View attachment 445473



Blimey mate. You're older than I thought, and a chick!


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> New super mega fast fibre optic router fitted. Say goodbye to MI6 Surveillance Feed, and hello to Free Porn Supply.



You'll be able to get Dr Alice is super HD close up etc


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2019)

-2c here back to bed with electric blanket on me thinks


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2019)

I haven't checked outside but I've gone back to bed with tea!!


----------



## screenman (4 Jan 2019)

Off out for a swim at 6.20am not sure what it is like outside yet.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Off out for a swim at 6.20am not sure what it is like outside yet.



Cold and dark


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I haven't checked outside but I've gone back to bed with tea!!



Good idea


----------



## GM (4 Jan 2019)

Morning all. Just brought the tea's back to bed, gonna catch up on Luther on the ipad now.


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2019)

Good moaning. I've got to deliver a lesson on crime scene management to my SAR homies in a few weeks, and I've earmarked today to get my ,lesson plan together and create a PowerPoint. I'll keep the PP minimal because a great man, no less than General "Mad Dog" Mattis once said "PowerPoint makes us dumb."

And he's right.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2019)

Busy morning today.
I put my old caravan up for sale, tentatively, last night and have already had two enquiries. I need to give it a clean, empty all the lockers, change the tow hitch, take some interior pictures and add them to the advert.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2019)

God morning. Bloomin cold here. Fire started already and i won't be moving far from it today i suspect.


----------



## screenman (4 Jan 2019)

Cool but a nice day, sat in the car after finishing a 2k swim, which to be honest I did not feel like doing but now it is done I am glad I did. The swimming helps hold back my SAD a bit which cannot be a bad thing.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Cool but a nice day, sat in the car after finishing a 2k swim, which to be honest I did not feel like doing but now it is done I am glad I did. The swimming helps hold back my SAD a bit which cannot be a bad thing.




Well done.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2019)

Hello! Just having coffee in bed after the alarm went off. Good to say tea sent me back to sleep. Looks cold but no frost.

Out for my first 2019 ride with the guys. Late start as forecast said frost and then sun at 10.00. Leaving at 09.30.

Izzy wizzy must get busy - porridge time.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2019)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry. I slept in this morning, didn't wake till eight O clock today, most unusual, mind you I was knackered when I got back from my ride yesterday, in fact I was fading by the time I got to the cafe, not sure what that was about, possibly about to go down with something nasty.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry. I slept in this morning, didn't wake till eight O clock today, most unusual, mind you I was knackered when I got back from my ride yesterday, in fact I was fading by the time I got to the cafe, not sure what that was about, possibly about to go down with something nasty.




Hope that doesn't happen Dave.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jan 2019)

Morning all, a nice sunny but cold start to the day here. I shall shortly be taking out the mutt for a couple of hours, which may take in a mug of tea at a suitable cafe on the way. It may even last long enough to make sure that the Mitre is open for a pint or three of ale at lunchtime.
PS. The washing has been done and is on the clothes horse.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2019)

God it's getting  it was -2c at 05.00 now it's -3.5c


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> God it's getting  it was -2c at 05.00 now it's -3.5c




Might be time for you to put some clothes on then.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Might be time for you to put some clothes on then.


Or crank up the heating


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2019)

According to my phone it is -4 here.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Cold and dark


Very cold and very very dark.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2019)

Have to be honest. I slept in till 09.30 and woke with a slight hangover due to imbibing too much last night while watching my team lose to City .
I have just enjoyed my wakeup coffee laced with a little something.....purely for medicinal reasons you know.
Yesterday we battled to hang those pesky photographs in the hallway. Not easy as every frame is a different size and shape.... some go back to early 1900s and every frame seems to have a different type of hook/string or hole.
I will try and post a photo. Anyway we will try and finish that if/when I sober up


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> According to my phone it is -4 here.


I'm glad I don't live near your phone


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2019)

As promised (threatened).....the project so far.
Trying to get them in some sort of chronological order while looking in some way orderley (we are not good at this type of thing).
The photo to the far right is interesting (to us at least) as the maid is Mrs Ds grandma when employed by the Bailey Isaac family..........they were locally famous pie manufacturers way back when.
Next to go up are my side of the family and you will be surprised to know there is no one famous there.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 445580
> 
> As promised (threatened).....the project so far.
> Trying to get them in some sort of chronological order while looking in some way orderley (we are not good at this type of thing).
> ...


You've not got the tops of the frames at the same height.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've not got the tops of the frames at the same height.


You, sir, are a genious.
I originally hung everything so the tops were exactly level. I used a spirit level and a laser level to get them exact
After hanging every frame I noticed that none of the frame bottoms were level.
So......I re-hung them so all the frame bottoms were exactly level then realised none of the tops were level.
After re-plastering and painting over all the felt tip lines I decided to put them up in a way that looked right to me.
3 weeks, 2 bags of plaster and 163 hanging hook/clip thingies this is the result.
AND its bl**dy staying like that


----------



## roadrash (4 Jan 2019)

tops of the frame not same height , square frames , oval frames, rectangle frames , different frame design,...… its an O.C.D nightmare 











only joking ...looks good to me


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You, sir, are a genious.
> I originally hung everything so the tops were exactly level. *I used a spirit level and a laser level to get them exact*
> After hanging every frame I noticed that none of the frame bottoms were level.
> So......I re-hung them so all the frame bottoms were exactly level then realised none of the tops were level.
> ...


I'd used a length of string, weighted at either end, running over two small panel pins.

Not trying to rub Saltn


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You, sir, are a genious.
> I originally hung everything so the tops were exactly level. I used a spirit level and a laser level to get them exact
> After hanging every frame I noticed that none of the frame bottoms were level.
> So......I re-hung them so all the frame bottoms were exactly level then realised none of the tops were level.
> ...


Draw a line horizontally and mount the pictures with their centre line on it. Sorted.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Draw a line horizontally and mount the pictures with their centre line on it. Sorted.


He's four round a circular frame, t'wouldn't look right.

At least they all appear to be the right way up.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jan 2019)

I want to know how he is going to hang the vinegar bottle...……...


----------



## jongooligan (4 Jan 2019)

Took @Dirk 's advice and went to see the doc. Signed off until after my retirement date so I'd like to apply for full membership right away please.

I *ain't* *gonna* *work* I *ain't* *gonna* *work* *no* *more* *Stay in bed Til' I'm satisfied And let my head Take a softer ride* I *ain't* *gonna* *work* I *ain't* *gonna* *work* *no* *more *


----------



## derrick (4 Jan 2019)

Sitting in the dentist now.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Sitting in the dentist now.


good luck


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Took @Dirk 's advice and went to see the doc. Signed off until after my retirement date so I'd like to apply for full membership right away please.
> 
> I *ain't* *gonna* *work* I *ain't* *gonna* *work* *no* *more* *Stay in bed Til' I'm satisfied And let my head Take a softer ride* I *ain't* *gonna* *work* I *ain't* *gonna* *work* *no* *more *




You have to know the secret handshake.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Sitting in the dentist now.




Good luck


----------



## roadrash (4 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Took @Dirk 's advice and went to see the doc. Signed off until after my retirement date so I'd like to apply for full membership right away please.
> 
> I *ain't* *gonna* *work* I *ain't* *gonna* *work* *no* *more* *Stay in bed Til' I'm satisfied And let my head Take a softer ride* I *ain't* *gonna* *work* I *ain't* *gonna* *work* *no* *more *





welsh dragon said:


> You have to know the secret handshake.




Only problem is you have to learn it from @Drago , are you sure you're ready for that....


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You have to know the secret handshake.


Back to back, left hand under the right leg.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> Only problem is you have to learn it from @Drago , are you sure you're ready for that....




No.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Draw a line horizontally and mount the pictures with their centre line on it. Sorted.


Is this in danger of degenerating into another Sarsons Vinegar Bottle thread .
TBH my first thought was along those lines (no pun intended) then Mrs D decided she wanted some of them in 'groups'.
I tell you.....life aint easy!!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> I want to know how he is going to hang the vinegar bottle...……...


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Took @Dirk 's advice and went to see the doc. Signed off until after my retirement date so I'd like to apply for full membership right away please.
> 
> I *ain't* *gonna* *work* I *ain't* *gonna* *work* *no* *more* *Stay in bed Til' I'm satisfied And let my head Take a softer ride* I *ain't* *gonna* *work* I *ain't* *gonna* *work* *no* *more *


I know you can apply for membership retrospectively but I am not sure if rules allow you do do so in advance.
Personally I would welcome you but there are some members (no names but @welsh dragon springs to mind) who I am scared of and would not like to cross.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Sitting in the dentist now.


My favourite place to be......not.
Good luck.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I know you can apply for membership retrospectively but I am not sure if rules allow you do do so in advance.
> Personally I would welcome you but there are some members (no names but @welsh dragon springs to mind) who I am scared of and would not like to cross.




Yeah. Yeah.


----------



## GM (4 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 445580
> 
> As promised (threatened).....the project so far.
> Trying to get them in some sort of chronological order while looking in some way orderley (we are not good at this type of thing).
> ...




I like the random look, much better than the symetrical look


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Took @Dirk 's advice and went to see the doc. Signed off until after my retirement date so I'd like to apply for full membership right away please.


Good man! Membership granted.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> God morning. Bloomin cold here. Fire started already and i won't be moving far from it today i suspect.



Dont get too close you might catch fire


----------



## screenman (4 Jan 2019)

Just going outside to wash both the cars, then off to the gym at 4.30pm. Funny but if it was somebody else doing the things I do at my age I would say they are mad. Where as I only consider myself mildly bonkers.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Sitting in the dentist now.



Comfortable?


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No.



Thought you would be looking forward to that


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2019)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I know you can apply for membership retrospectively but I am not sure if rules allow you do do so in advance.
> Personally I would welcome you but there are some members (no names but @welsh dragon springs to mind) who I am scared of and would not like to cross.



Only a cute cuddly little pussycat


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2019)

66 miles, 16.9avg, 1C all ride. I'm knackered but happy........

.......showered, large brew, last piece of Christmas cake and large lump of cheddar by my side. Comfy chair so should be asleep in 15.


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2019)

Lesson plan done, dragged shopping, muttley walked again.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2019)

Good morning all. It looks very dark outside and probably cold. I shall check after .


----------



## Slow But Determined (4 Jan 2019)

Day off cycling today so went for a nice ten mile walk in the countryside. Very disheartening to see the amount of litter, old beer cans, take away debris and discarded energy drink bottles in the cut and in the hedgerows.

Highlight of the walk was the Beluga taking off from Airbus right above me, it is so low at this point you can see the wheels go up.

Lord knows how big the new Beluga will look flying just above you when that starts coming for the 380 wings.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Day off cycling today so went for a nice ten mile walk in the countryside. Very disheartening to see the amount of litter, old beer cans, take away debris and discarded energy drink bottles in the cut and in the hedgerows.
> Highlight of the walk was the Beluga taking off from Airbus right above me, it is so low at this point you can see the wheels go up.
> Lord knows how big the new Beluga will look flying just above you when that starts coming for the 380 wings.


I do quite a bit of walking in my area and if I see any fly tipping of any sort I report it to my council, Test Valley are very good as they get it picked up within two day.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. It looks very dark outside and probably cold. I shall check after .


You're 12 hours out matey.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> You're 12 hours out matey.



I wondered why I was in the chair fully dressed!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I wondered why I was in the chair fully dressed!



Ahhh. A senior moment (or 12 hours) or so


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2019)

I see professor Alice roberts is on BBC four now @Drago


----------



## roadrash (4 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I see professor Alice roberts is on BBC four now @Drago



which is why you cant see drago on here


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> You're 12 hours out matey.



Sort of thing Classic does


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> which is why you cant see drago on here



Wouldn't be surprised if he comes along multi tasking


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> which is why you cant see drago on here






172traindriver said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if he comes along multi tasking




He will be OK as long as he doesn't flash his Y - fronts at her.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Jan 2019)

One thing I look forward to when retiring is going out for long walks in the fresh air with a dog or 2


----------



## gavroche (4 Jan 2019)

Good evening all. Went out cycling with my stepson today, another 14 miles done. Going to Stoke on Trent on Sunday to book my wife's flight to Melbourne in September. If you are wondering why we are going so far, it is because our granddaughter lives there and they are going together.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He will be OK as long as he doesn't flash his Y - fronts at her.



Or anyone else


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Or anyone else




Very true.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> One thing I look forward to when retiring is going out for long walks in the fresh air with a dog or 2


And being able to do so any time you wish.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> And being able to do so any time you wish.



Yup


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Yup


Getting conflicting messages there......


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> One thing I look forward to when retiring is going out for long walks in the fresh air with a dog or 2



To the pub!


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> To the pub!



Watching Dr Alice?


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2019)

Was she on? She wants a piece of old Drago, I'm just stringing her along, building her interest.


----------



## Slow But Determined (4 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I do quite a bit of walking in my area and if I see any fly tipping of any sort I report it to my council, Test Valley are very good as they get it picked up within two day.



Numnuts, it wasn't so much that it hadn't been cleared that disheartened me, more the lack of decency of the litterers themselves.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2019)

Mornin' idlers.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2019)

Good morning. Bin men were here early today. Bloody cold again.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2019)

Good moaning. Busy day. Muttley walked. Gotta repair the oven AM - could buy a new one, but its only y years old and is cosmetically very good and I'm nit into wasting money like a workie. Taking Mini d to civilisation the the theatre this afternoon. Then a quiet evening g in the shack with my radios.


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2019)

This picture came up on my facebook memories page. From three years ago, my first ride as a retiree, 45 miles to The Old Pound Cafe, my fixed still had the carrier and clips and straps on it from when I used it for commuting.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2019)




----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 445681



You look a shadow of your former self.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2019)

Something is wrong with him. He looks positively happy. Where is numbnuts? What have you done with him?


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Something is wrong with him. He looks positively happy. Where is numbnuts? What have you done with him?



Good question, thats not our numbnuts.


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2019)

Popped up to Hull for a bit of retail.


----------



## jongooligan (5 Jan 2019)

First day of retirement and I slept until 9:30. Looks like I missed taking the mutt for a walk as Mrs. jg has just got back with her. Sat on the couch in me jammies listening to Huey Morgan on R6. Life is sweet ATM.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2019)

Not a good start to the day .
We have relatives coming for a meal later and they eat/drink things we dont eg they have semi skimmed or full milk-we use only skimmed.
Now I always say to Mrs D "tough.....I dont expect others to buy specially for me etc" but 'she who must be obeyed' got me to go to Aldi first thing and gave me a list.
Just got through the checkout and paid when I got a text...... "sorry but we cant make it today, can we make it next week" .


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2019)

I have found a seat whilst Pam tries clothes on in a huge shop, I wondered why she was tidying her wardrobes yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not a good start to the day .
> We have relatives coming for a meal later and they eat/drink things we dont eg they have semi skimmed or full milk-we use only skimmed.
> Now I always say to Mrs D "tough.....I dont expect others to buy specially for me etc" but 'she who must be obeyed' got me to go to Aldi first thing and gave me a list.
> Just got through the checkout and paid when I got a text...... "sorry but we cant make it today, can we make it next week" .


Milk'll keep.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2019)

House tidied, oven repaired, enjoying a Clooneys before this afternoons onslaught.


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2019)

This seat is very uncomfortable.


----------



## jongooligan (5 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> I have found a seat whilst Pam tries clothes on in a huge shop, I wondered why she was tidying her wardrobes yesterday.



Think there are still some decent pubs in Hull @screenman. You could nip into the Earl de Grey and see if the foul mouthed parrot is still on it's perch. Been ~30 years since I've been in but parrots live for ages.


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2019)

Moved on from the last seat, do not worry good people, I have found another one in another shop.

For those that may not know, they are called TOM seats.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Popped up to Hull for a bit of retail.



Shame Rod Hull doesnt drop in any more.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Milk'll keep.


Its in the freezer already...... along with the 5 portions of Spag Bol Mrs D got up early to make


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2019)

Just nipped to the library on behalf of Mrs D only to witness one of life's coincidences.
Mrs D had ordered 2 books by a particular author. After getting them stamped a lady said "excuse me but I think they are mine as I ordered them".
Librarian said "no, dont worry, your 2 copies are here waiting" (she had ordered the same 2 books and was picking them up at exactly the same day & time).
Then......
The lady said "excuse me, but if your wife enjoys that author then I recommend this one that I have just returned"
So I duly got that one stamped and knowing I would be getting Brownie points for the extra book, returned home with a smile.
Only for Mrs D to say "why did you get that one......I have just returned it".
Sometimes a man has to realise he just cannot do things right


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2019)

Which Spice Girl can drink the most petrol?

Jerry Can.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Which Spice Girl can drink the most petrol?
> 
> Jerry Can.




Wow. It must have taken you all morning to come up with that gem.


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2019)

Another chair in another shop, there is a pile of bags building up around me.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Think there are still some decent pubs in Hull @screenman. You could nip into the Earl de Grey and see if the foul mouthed parrot is still on it's perch. Been ~30 years since I've been in but parrots live for ages.


Been a while.
https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/news/hull-east-yorkshire-news/earl-de-grey-demolished-a63-1338859


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2019)

I have been tidying up and hoovering while Mr WD was out. Dull, overcast. Damp and yucky here today.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just nipped to the library on behalf of Mrs D only to witness one of life's coincidences.
> Mrs D had ordered 2 books by a particular author. After getting them stamped a lady said "excuse me but I think they are mine as I ordered them".
> Librarian said "no, dont worry, your 2 copies are here waiting" (she had ordered the same 2 books and was picking them up at exactly the same day & time).
> Then......
> ...


Did you explain that she could have returned the other two at the same time, for no extra cost?


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2019)

Pam a few minutes ago put a large Debenhams bag down in front of me to look after, I just saw her in the distance fully loaded up again. Do you think I give her too much pocket money?


----------



## Paulus (5 Jan 2019)

Just been to the bedding shop as our current mattress as come to the end of it's days. It is very lumpy and my back hurts like hell when I wake up. £699, down from £1499 if the discounted/sale is to be believed. A pocket sprung 1600 spring model. It is being delivered on Wednesday so we shall see what the difference according to my back is.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2019)

Bored, so been watching videos of Somali speedboats getting too close to US warships and beiig auto engaged by CIWS. 4500 20mm tungsten rounds a minute aimed at pirates armed with rusty AKs always cheers me up!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just been to the bedding shop as our current mattress as come to the end of it's days. It is very lumpy and my back hurts like hell when I wake up..


Have you tried not waking up? That would be cheaper


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just been to the bedding shop as our current mattress as come to the end of it's days. It is very lumpy and my back hurts like hell .


You should have tried putting the money in the bank instead of under the mattress


----------



## GM (5 Jan 2019)

Dog walked, came home and chucked him in the bath, mud everywhere. Lunch while listening to radio 2 pick of the pops. great year 1967.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> Dog walked, came home and chucked him in the bath, mud everywhere. Lunch while listening to radio 2 pick of the pops. great year 1967.


I knew there was a reason we dont have a dog


----------



## GM (5 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just been to the bedding shop as our current mattress as come to the end of it's days. It is very lumpy and my back hurts like hell when I wake up. £699, down from £1499 if the discounted/sale is to be believed. A pocket sprung 1600 spring model. It is being delivered on Wednesday so we shall see what the difference according to my back is.




You can't beat a new mattress, we changed our one after 10 years. Got the new one in Pearsons sale, one of their finest.


----------



## GM (5 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I knew there was a reason we dont have a dog




Don't blame you, give me a cat any day!


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> Don't blame you, give me a cat any day!


Oi!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Bored, so been watching videos of Somali speedboats getting too close to US warships and beiig auto engaged by CIWS. 4500 20mm tungsten rounds a minute aimed at pirates armed with rusty AKs always cheers me up!


Bored ? BORED?????
There are lost people to find, planets to save, Y fronts to scrape. Shape yourself man.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2019)

I've been using my loaf .............so I had to make another one


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2019)

It is a good job I have an estate car, that was an epic days shopping and I made full use of every TOM chair I saw.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2019)

I made lamb casserole today. There will be enough for tomorrow as well.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I made lamb casserole today. There will be enough for tomorrow as well.


There is something really satisfying about a lamb casserole on a cold winter day ,
except for the poor lamb


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> There is something really satisfying about a lamb casserole on a cold winter day ,
> except for the poor lamb




I love lamb casserole.


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2019)

I have just had too much curry, followed by a Newcastle Brown. The diet does not appear to be working.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I made lamb casserole today. There will be enough for tomorrow as well.


What did you say your address was ?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What did you say your address was ?


Lamb Lane.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2019)

Survived Robin Hood. I tried to get thrown out by shouting "Alfie!" every time Shame on you Ritchie came on, but it was not to be. I dearly wish that the theatre had a CIWS system to fire 4500 20mm rounds at Shane Richie...


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I made lamb casserole today. There will be enough for tomorrow as well.



Do you do a home delivery service?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Do you do a home delivery service?




I don't think there is enough for everyone.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What did you say your address was ?



Sounds like there could be a queue


----------



## GM (5 Jan 2019)

I'll do the washing up!


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just been to the bedding shop as our current mattress as come to the end of it's days. It is very lumpy and my back hurts like hell when I wake up. £699, down from £1499 if the discounted/sale is to be believed. A pocket sprung 1600 spring model. It is being delivered on Wednesday so we shall see what the difference according to my back is.



Our new bed only cost us a hundred quid.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> I'll do the washing up!



Top man


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2019)

I got a waterbed. The mattress never wears out, feels as good as new every night, and its heated, which is quite pleasant in the winter.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Our new bed only cost us a hundred quid.


What year was that though?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2019)

Good morning. It's dark and I've just heard the gentle patter of rain on the kitchen Velux window  I'm riding at 7.30

Now I need to have a word with you all. I'm shocked, disappointed and surprised in equal measure...........

68 messages!!!!! I've only been away 24 hours and there are 68 posts to catch up. Natter, natter, natter.

Have you nothing better to do all day??


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2019)

Good morning. It is dark but not as cold as it has been. What day is it?


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> ......68 messages!!!!! I've only been away 24 hours and there are 68 posts to catch up. Natter, natter, natter.
> 
> Have you nothing better to do all day??


Nope!


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> What year was that though?



2017, about 4 months back.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. It is dark but not as cold as it has been. What day is it?



Today


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I got a waterbed. The mattress never wears out, feels as good as new every night, and its heated, which is quite pleasant in the winter.



I am having visions of the episode of Steptoe and Son when the old man accidently stabbed the water bed and the son took the woman home and what happened when they dived in the bed


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Today




Phew. Thank god. I thought it was yesterday


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Phew. Thank god. I thought it was yesterday



Losing the plot?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Losing the plot?



I lost that years ago.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I lost that years ago.



And me.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jan 2019)

I've never had a plot


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've never had a plot


Me neither......it all just sort of happened and I went with the flow.


----------



## screenman (6 Jan 2019)

I did have a plot and then I built a house on it, I am looking for another plot.

Thanks to Dirks picture of his new caravan I keep looking at pictures on Gumtree etc of caravans, this may not end up good for the bank balance.


----------



## gavroche (6 Jan 2019)

Good morning all. Quite mild here today. Off to Stoke shortly and put a dent in my savings for my wife's Australian trip.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> And me.


How'd she lose you!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've never had a plot


Bonfire?


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Thanks to Dirks picture of his new caravan I keep looking at pictures on Gumtree etc of caravans, this may not end up good for the bank balance.


Don't blame me for your fiscal extravagances, matey.


----------



## jongooligan (6 Jan 2019)

Kicking missen today. Had planned to do a 200km DIY audax but slept in again so by the time I woke up it was too late to start and be home in a reasonable time. I'm in the frame for family taxi duties this evening so daren't be late.

Thing is, it's such a perfect day for doing a long ride; calm, dry and just the right side of cool. Had to make do with a fast (15mph is fast for me these days) 30 miles. Was engaged in conversation by a yoof who was admiring my new jersey






and bumped into an old friend so arranged to go for a catch-up over a beer. Now if I'd been on a 200km audax that wouldn't have happened so got to look on the bright side


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Kicking missen today. Had planned to do a 200km DIY audax but slept in again so by the time I woke up it was too late to start and be home in a reasonable time. I'm in the frame for family taxi duties this evening so daren't be late.
> 
> Thing is, it's such a perfect day for doing a long ride; calm, dry and just the right side of cool. Had to make do with a fast (15mph is fast for me these days) 30 miles. Was engaged in conversation by a yoof who was admiring my new jersey
> 
> ...


Don't fret; you can do a 200km ride any day you like now. Just make sure that you maintain the correct amount of smugness when you think of the Workies......


----------



## screenman (6 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Don't blame me for your fiscal extravagances, matey.



Got to blame someone.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Got to blame someone.


Blame @Drago ........


----------



## screenman (6 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Blame @Drago ........



He is irresponsible.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2019)

9%! 9% chance of rain the forecast said. Drizzled for 65 miles. Still a good ride 4500 feet at 14.1avg. Got three PBs including The Nick of Pendle from the Sabden side - No 74 in top 100 climbs.

First two cafes closed, third one open and excellent.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2019)

Well done Paul. A quiet day here today i see.


----------



## Drago (6 Jan 2019)

I'm very proud of Mini D. Lemmy has just had a barking fit at something outside and Mini D said "Daddy, I think theres a commie outside."


----------



## Paulus (6 Jan 2019)

I've been at MissP's putting up the wall bracket for her Television and putting together the radiator cover for her. I think that is about it for the time being at her place. More or less a total rebuild, electrics, plumbing, new kitchen,and boiler, new bathroom, and decorated top to bottom. It should keep her going for a while.


----------



## Drago (6 Jan 2019)

Last time I was erect and stuck up a bracket I was arrested.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2019)

Good morning folks. I see Mr Drago has changed his Avatar to show Alice roberts. Raining today. I was going to do my shopping today but i have a headache and can't be arsed.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2019)

Bit of caravan fettling this morning, then shopping and doggie walking.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. I see Mr Drago has changed his Avatar to show Alice roberts. Raining today. I was going to do my shopping today but i have a headache and can't be arsed.



Back into bed then?
Wonder how Dr Alice feels about that


----------



## Drago (7 Jan 2019)

Dr Alice hasn't got a restraining order on me yet! 

Muttley walked. Day then wnet south when I smacked my titanium elbow in the kitchen. Pain off the scale, much crying and swearing. An hour later I still feel a bit sick.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice hasn't got a restraining order on me yet!
> 
> Muttley walked. Day then wnet south when I smacked my titanium elbow in the kitchen. Pain off the scale, much crying and swearing. An hour later I still feel a bit sick.




Yet being the operative word.

Ouch. Sounds painful. Hope you stop crying like a girly soon.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2019)

Good morning folks. Bikes parked in the kitchen ready to go, weather don't look bad, I've just got to get me coat and shoes on and I'm off for a bike ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2019)

It is getting worse weather wise here. Fine misty rain and the wind is picking up as well. A day for just looking out the window i think.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2019)

Good morning all. Just off out with the dog for an hour or two. The bin men actually came round today and emptied the recycling bin. The rubbish is still there at the moment. First time for three weeks. The rounds got reorganised in early december and it has been chaotic to say the least. Some people have not had a collection of either bins for 4 weeks. Phone calls and emails to the council have been met with a blank.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2019)

Good morning. Windy and wet. I seem to be getting the hang of this sleeping business. Recently I've had a number of sleeps till 7.30/8.00. Unusual for me.

Left hip has been a bugger recently. I have early onset osteoarthritis and it gets really uncomfortable sometimes. Not been good over the weekend so more Ibuprofen needed. It's the damp weather.

Lots of odds and sods to do and probably the gym this evening. Apart from butter, bread and eggs we haven't been to a supermarket since December 21st - must buy food today!!!


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Day then wnet south when I smacked my titanium elbow in the kitchen. Pain off the scale, much crying and swearing. An hour later I still feel a bit sick.


Man up ya big wuss!


----------



## GM (7 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all. Just off out with the dog for an hour or two. The bin men actually came round today and emptied the recycling bin. The rubbish is still there at the moment. First time for three weeks. The rounds got reorganised in early december and it has been chaotic to say the least. Some people have not had a collection of either bins for 4 weeks. Phone calls and emails to the council have been met with a blank.




We're having that problem with Barnet as well. Our normal bin and recycled bin used to be collected on Mondays, they changed it to Tuesdays and it's pot luck when the recycling bin gets emptied now, last done Sunday morning.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jan 2019)

Late morning  shopping done and breakfast cooked and eaten, looks like rain here, but at least it ain't cold


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> We're having that problem with Barnet as well. Our normal bin and recycled bin used to be collected on Mondays, they changed it to Tuesdays and it's pot luck when the recycling bin gets emptied now, last done Sunday morning.


Ours was the other way round, was Tuesday, changed to Monday. Then various days and sometimes not at all.


----------



## screenman (7 Jan 2019)

Just been to see back surgeon, MRI booked for a week on Friday. Surgery was mentioned, so not a happy bunny at this moment.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2019)

I'm in the garden centre at Barby with a coffee and a round of toast, quite still when I started but wind picking up as the ride progressed, close passed by an artic just before the cafe, partly my fault for leaving to big a gap between me and oncoming traffic.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Just been to see back surgeon, MRI booked for a week on Friday. Surgery was mentioned, so not a happy bunny at this moment.




Oh dear. Hope the prognosis is OK.

Went to see my son at lunchtime. The boys go back to school tomorrow.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jan 2019)

Not raining yet and I got a 3 mile walk in as well


----------



## Drago (7 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks. Bikes parked in the kitchen ready to go, weather don't look bad, I've just got to get me coat and shoes on and I'm off for a bike ride.



Must be a blooming big kitchen if it has its own weather and you can ride around it!


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Must be a blooming big kitchen if it has its own weather and you can ride around it!


If I remember right its 14ft X 10ft so its a reasonable size, the ground floor is open plan so the bike sits nicely where we walk into the kitchen, I've seen no sign of it having its own weather though..


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2019)

Jeez ...... it's blowing a treble hoolie here and I'm off to the supermarket and to collect my monthly meds.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2019)

I've just got back, its been a cold hard 60 miles this morning, the wind was getting quite strong by the time I got back and it was in my face most of the way back, I cut the ride shorter than planned, I had to be back as the nurse is seeing my Good Lady this afternoon, and one of the roads I was planning to use was closed to traffic.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2019)

@dave r kudos. Tough conditions today.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I've just got back, its been a cold hard 60 miles this morning, the wind was getting quite strong by the time I got back and it was in my face most of the way back, I cut the ride shorter than planned, I had to be back as the nurse is seeing my Good Lady this afternoon, and one of the roads I was planning to use was closed to traffic.


I dont know how you do it.
I dont know WHY you do it iether but thats a different subject .
I can just about manage 60 on a nice warm day with no wind.
It was the exercise bike for me today.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I dont know how you do it.
> I dont know WHY you do it iether but thats a different subject .
> I can just about manage 60 on a nice warm day with no wind.
> It was the exercise bike for me today.



I usually get two days a week where I have time to cycle, most weeks thats Monday and Thursday, if I hadn't gone out I would likely have ended up sat round the house bored so that provided the motivation, I do it because I enjoy it.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2019)

Up quite early today. Cereal for breckie then a spell on the exercise bike, some situps and some weights.
**Mrs D then dragged me out shopping followed by fish chips & mushy peas at our local.
** we were supposed to go to Liverpool but that has been postponed.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is getting worse weather wise here. Fine misty rain and the wind is picking up as well. A day for just looking out the window i think.



Did it finally stop?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did it finally stop?




No. Misty rain and high winds all day.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2019)

Hooray, both bins emptied today, on the scheduled day as well. We are taking bets with the neighbours how long it will last.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No. Misty rain and high winds all day.


BNC weather this morning showed it dry all day. By lunch it was raining and hasnt stopped yet.


----------



## roadrash (7 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice hasn't got a restraining order on me yet!
> 
> Muttley walked. Day then wnet south when I smacked my titanium elbow in the kitchen. Pain off the scale, much crying and swearing. An hour later I still feel a bit sick.



Thers only one thing worse than when you bang your elbow like that...…….and that is when I bang MINE


----------



## roadrash (7 Jan 2019)

I would give it serious consideration and hold off as long as possible , and don't believe everything the surgeon tells you, I had the countrys leading spinal surgeon , promised miracles, ……..didn't happen though, quite the opposite


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No. Misty rain and high winds all day.



Sounds like a grim day then


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sounds like a grim day then




It was. That's why i didn't go shopping today. Should be a better day tomorrow


----------



## aferris2 (7 Jan 2019)

Been thinking about early retirement for a while now and today I handed in my notice, so the countdown can really begin. Last day is 5th April.
The only plan so far is to complete the tour of Australia. We did Darwin to Perth (the long way) in 1999/2000 but only really went round the coast. This time we will venture a bit more inland.
Super excited but nervous all at the same time!


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jan 2019)

You’ll be able to join the thread populated by drooling old farts then.

Good on you!

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It was. That's why i didn't go shopping today. Should be a better day tomorrow



Tomorrow could get interesting, first yoga session since Xmas. Yoga teacher has E-Mailed us to confirm the class is on, and has said we will be taking it easy, but I've fallen for that one before.


----------



## aferris2 (7 Jan 2019)

Can I change my mind?



...only kidding!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jan 2019)

Mod Note:
Already discussed here, so I will merge


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Been thinking about early retirement for a while now and today I handed in my notice, so the countdown can really begin. Last day is 5th April.


Not long to go now.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Been thinking about early retirement for a while now and today I handed in my notice, so the countdown can really begin. Last day is 5th April.
> The only plan so far is to complete the tour of Australia. We did Darwin to Perth (the long way) in 1999/2000 but only really went round the coast. This time we will venture a bit more inland.
> Super excited but nervous all at the same time!


94 days until your last day.


----------



## aferris2 (7 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> 94 days until your last day.


I hope to last longer than that...
(87 days; 63 working days; 12 weeks; 3 months. I've been busy today)


----------



## Drago (7 Jan 2019)

aferris2 said:


> I hope to last longer than that...
> (87 days)



That what Mrs D said to me.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2019)

aferris2 said:


> I hope to last longer than that...
> (87 days; 63 working days; 12 weeks; 3 months. I've been busy today)


Minutes 120960 
Seconds 7257600


----------



## aferris2 (7 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Minutes 120960
> Seconds 7257600


What about Jiffies or TU's?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2019)

aferris2 said:


> What about Jiffies or TU's?


Size & type?


----------



## aferris2 (7 Jan 2019)

@classic33 I will start working on that on 6th April when I have time to uncover important facts such as these


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2019)

aferris2 said:


> @classic33 I will start working on that on 6th April when I have time to uncover important facts such as these


You could tick them off before though!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2019)

No one here


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2019)

Muttley walked. Gonna be a good boy and catch up on my reading today. Got American Sniper to get through.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 446197
> No one here



I am but I've been doing stuff for my club since 5.30. Just popping back to bed for a snooze till 8.30 then riding at 9.30

Sky is clear but more breezy than I like for riding .Hey ho I can draft....,.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2019)

I gave up trying to get a decent passport photo with my phone and decided it's only a visa application so why bother?

Applied for Cambodia last night UK but 5.30am Cambodia time. Got approval at 2.10pm same day on Cambodia time - five working hours, just long enough to extract USD36 from my credit card, regardless of my photo being less than complimentary!!!


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 446197
> No one here


Good God man, what do you expect? It's still the middle of the night!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2019)

Good morning moaners. . Shopping day for me.


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I am but I've been doing stuff for my club since 5.30...



Golf club? Jacob's Club? In the club?


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2019)

Good morning, yoga this morning then I'm on Chauffeur duties this afternoon, my Good Lady wants a lift to the hairdressers, free coffee and a gossip is on offer.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Golf club? Jacob's Club? In the club?



Cycling club. I'm the secretary for my sins......


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2019)

Up at 5 as usual, swim done 2.5k for a nice even 100 lengths.


----------



## jongooligan (8 Jan 2019)

Breakfast in bed. It's a bit noisy though with Mrs. jg crunching on sourdough toast. She is reading over my shoulder & has just clouted me.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning moaners. . Shopping day for me.


You are a woman. I thought every day was a shopping day


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> She is reading over my shoulder & has just clouted me.


I thought only @Drago was allowed euphemisms on here


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2019)

A lie in today after enjoying a drink while NOT enjoying a dismal game of football last night.
Mrs D shares traits with @welsh dragon as she "needs" to go shopping.........after all she has not been since yesterday 
Just had a coffee. About to have cereal with banana then the exercise bike calls.
This boy knows how to live


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2019)

Good morning fellow ex workers. a fine day here, I have been out with the dog as per usual. A few domestics for MrsP to be done and then this evening I am off to Wembley with my lad to watch Spurs play some team from south west London who play in blue in the 1st leg of the league cup semi final.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Been thinking about early retirement for a while now and today I handed in my notice, so the countdown can really begin. Last day is 5th April.
> The only plan so far is to complete the tour of Australia. We did Darwin to Perth (the long way) in 1999/2000 but only really went round the coast. This time we will venture a bit more inland.
> Super excited but nervous all at the same time!



You will love retirement. I joined as a full time member last April. I have had a blast so far. I did a trip around parts of Aus. a couple of months back for 7 weeks.
Just remember to have a focus for every day, so that you don't wake up in the morning and have to think,"what am i going to do today".
Retirement is the way forward.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A lie in today after enjoying a drink while NOT enjoying a dismal game of football last night.
> Mrs D shares traits with @welsh dragon as she "needs" to go shopping.........after all she has not been since yesterday
> Just had a coffee. About to have cereal with banana then the exercise bike calls.
> This boy knows how to live




Dam cheek. I only go shopping once a month i will have you know.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2019)

I am back from treking around for food. My credit card was declined in Iceland (the shop) Morrisons supermarket and Morrisons Petrol station for some strange reason. Good job i have a few others to chooose from.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just remember to have a focus for every day, so that you don't wake up in the morning and have to think,"what am i going to do today".


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2019)

I have just taken the opportunity to cut the grass. Who would of thought it being January and all. It was growing in clumps and tufts so I just took the top off to tidy it up.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from treking around for food. My credit card was declined in Iceland (the shop) Morrisons supermarket and Morrisons Petrol station for some strange reason. Good job i have a few others to chooose from.


On a serious note, contact the bank. A number of declined transactions on the same card, in similar shops, can have the bank block the card.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning moaners. . Shopping day for me.



Spent a fortune?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are a woman. I thought every day was a shopping day



What about the hoovering and cleaning she has to do?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from treking around for food. My credit card was declined in Iceland (the shop) Morrisons supermarket and Morrisons Petrol station for some strange reason. Good job i have a few others to chooose from.



Got to the bottom of why yet?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Got to the bottom of why yet?




No not yet. Might be one of those security checks they do but don't tell you about until 24 hours after they do it. I think they do it just to embarass people


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2019)

Sat in the hairdresser's with a coffee and a mincepie whilst my Good Lady is pampered.


----------



## derrick (8 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What about the hoovering and cleaning she has to do?


A womans work is never done, That is handy for me as it gives me a lot of spare time to ride.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What about the hoovering and cleaning she has to do?


Yes I accept that. But surely she can go shopping at 09.00 after those jobs are done.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> A womans work is never done, That is handy for me as it gives me a lot of spare time to ride.



I do all the cooking and cleaning, and still find time to ride.


----------



## derrick (8 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I do all the cooking and cleaning, and still find time to ride.


So do i. Was only joking. The wife still has 5 years to go before she can retire. Spent all day yesterday decorating.i did not tell her before i started. It was a nice suprise for her.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2019)

lalalalala


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> So do i. Was only joking. The wife still has 5 years to go before she can retire. Spent all day yesterday decorating.i did not tell her before i started. It was a nice suprise for her.


Does she know you call her "the wife"?
I call mine darling, sweetypie or boss.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> lalalalala


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


>


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> So do i. Was only joking. The wife still has 5 years to go before she can retire. Spent all day yesterday decorating.i did not tell her before i started. It was a nice suprise for her.



Before my Good Lady was ill we used to share the chores, since then I've done all of them.


----------



## derrick (8 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does she know you call her "the wife"?
> I call mine darling, sweetypie or boss.


It does not matter what i call her on here, someone always pulls me up on it. I do not do darling, sweetypie or boss. It looks like you can't remember her name. When i talk to her i call her Deb.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2019)

Well what a wonderful day we ended up with. Clear blue sky, sunshine, not a breath of wind. So the six old farts got together for, 50 miles and 2800 feet. Great ride, banter and cafe.


----------



## aferris2 (8 Jan 2019)

86 days to go ...


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No not yet. Might be one of those security checks they do but don't tell you about until 24 hours after they do it. I think they do it just to embarass people



Never had anything like that happen to me.
I would have been on the phone when I got back asking the question why it happened?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2019)

Crikey. Guess who is on the TV again tonight Mr @Drago


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does she know you call her "the wife"?
> I call mine darling, sweetypie or boss.



Creep


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Crikey. Guess who is on the TV again tonight Mr @Drago



Lets hope he remains calm and doesn't get too excited in various places


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Crikey. Guess who is on the TV again tonight Mr @Drago


Crimewatch?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Creep


No.....just frightened


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2019)

Mrs D has just got home from doing brownies, and she's brough me child, cod and curry sauce. Good girl


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D has just got home from doing brownies, and she's brough me child, cod and curry sauce. Good girl




Is it a particular child Mrs D brought home, or just a random one off the street.


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2019)

And I've just joined the NRA online. It should annoy Mrs D, who I think is a closet commie. In fact, her brother (who's a lovely guy) is a raving commie. I'm sure he'd wear a beret with a red star if he could find one.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2019)

aferris2 said:


> 86 days to go ...


Not that you're counting....


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are a woman. I thought every day was a shopping day



Just hope she hasn't got hold of Mr WD's credit card or there will be plenty of daily shopping done


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> And I've just joined the NRA online. It should annoy Mrs D, who I think is a closet commie. In fact, her brother (who's a lovely guy) is a raving commie. I'm sure he'd wear a beret with a red star if he could find one.



Keep him away from 2nd hand shops and ebay then


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Crimewatch?



He could be about to commit one


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D has just got home from doing brownies, and she's brough me child, cod and curry sauce. Good girl



Human consumption now? 
Bet you would have been happier if she had brought you Dr Alice home


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2019)

I'm almost at 50,000 likes. I'm curious what happens - does the universe disappear, or the forum explode or something?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm almost at 50,000 likes. I'm curious what happens - does the universe disappear, or the forum explode or something?




The world will end...


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm almost at 50,000 likes. I'm curious what happens - does the universe disappear, or the forum explode or something?



A certain female (Dr) will appear in front of you naked!


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> A certain female (Dr) will appear in front of you naked!


With her trowel to excavate my bones?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> With her trowel to excavate my bones?




No. With her trowel to extract your Y-fronts from your a**e.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> With her trowel to excavate my bones?


I have visions of @Drago doing the classic Time Team double entendre.
Phil: 'Can I come in your trench Carenza?'


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2019)

What a great day doing all the things I enjoy, swim, yoga, turbo session, played with a few dents and spent quality time with Pam, life is good.

A goodnight from me.


----------



## dickyknees (8 Jan 2019)

Another Time Team classic apparently:

Carenza Lewis about finding food in the Middle Ages on 'Time Team Live' said:
'You'd eat beaver if you could get it.'


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> I have visions of @Drago doing the classic Time Team double entendre.
> Phil: 'Can I come in your trench Carenza?'



Will she wear a hard hat like on Time Team?


----------



## aferris2 (8 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm almost at 50,000 likes. I'm curious what happens - does the universe disappear, or the forum explode or something?


Nothing to worry about 50000. Just get prepared for 65535 (it's a computer thing )


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Nothing to worry about 50000. Just get prepared for 65535 (it's a computer thing )


GER G48, later rebuilt to an LNER J17!


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Nothing to worry about 50000. Just get prepared for 65535 (it's a computer thing )


GER G48, later rebuilt to an LNER J17!


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> I have visions of @Drago doing the classic Time Team double entendre.
> Phil: 'Can I come in your trench Carenza?'


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2019)

Morning folks. Tis cold today.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

Dog walked. Old boy I know, his Sister died recently and he was a bit upset when I spoke with him last week so I'm going to drop in to see him. He loves my dog (and my dog adores him) so I'll take Muttley with me.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Tis cold today.



You dont say


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Dog walked. Old boy I know, his Sister died recently and he was a bit upset when I spoke with him last week so I'm going to drop in to see him. He loves my dog (and my dog adores him) so I'll take Muttley with me.



Nice one 
Also I reckon something like that is worse during winter as you feel so down with the dark cold days.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

It's cold as a withces hind t[next 12 paragraphs of foul abuse deleted by mods, and Drago has been given a severe thrashing across the thighs by Pat, and all Dr Alice privileges have been withdrawn for a week as punshment]


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> It does not matter what i call her on here, someone always pulls me up on it. I do not do darling, sweetypie or boss. It looks like you can't remember her name. When i talk to her i call her Deb.


Is her name Carol though?


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2019)

Been up early and domestics done. The old mattress is now bagged up for health reasons, and I await the arrival of the new one sometime this morning. The time slot is between 10.45 and 12.45, I will, supposedly get a text when they are nearby.


----------



## GM (9 Jan 2019)

Morning all. Just catching up on posts, it's a full time Job Occupation thing when you miss a day.




Paulus said:


> Been up early and domestics done. The old mattress is now bagged up for health reasons, and I await the arrival of the new one sometime this morning. The time slot is between 10.45 and 12.45, I will, supposedly get a text when they are nearby.




Good luck with the mattress. I had to smugly laugh to myself watching the 2 delivery blokes trying to get our kingsize one up the stairs when we had a new one last year. I knew the problem me and the boy had getting the old one up 8 years ago.


----------



## derrick (9 Jan 2019)

Just got out of bed.what have i missed.


----------



## Poacher (9 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Just got out of bed.what have i missed.


A beautiful dawn.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Just got out of bed.what have i missed.




Lazy bugger.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2019)

This made me chuckle


----------



## derrick (9 Jan 2019)

Just started rendering a outside wall. bright sunshine when i started, bloody raining now, The forcast said no rain today.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Just started rendering a outside wall. bright sunshine when i started, bloody raining now, The forcast said no rain today.




Never trust the weather forcast. .


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2019)

Bright sun here, but bloomin cold. Houseworky type stuff done. Reading now. I have no idea what we will be having to eat today. Clearly it will be surprise day.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

Bright sun here, cool but risen above freezing.


----------



## derrick (9 Jan 2019)

The blue sky is back here, rendering drying out nicely.
I thought life would get easier when i retired, 60 odd mile ride yesterday, rendering today, another ride tomorrow, Friday housework get it all done for the weekend, We have friends coming round for a cook in. A mate from Sri Lanka is coming round to teach us how to cook a proper Sri Lankan dinner. looking forward to this, there will be beer.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2019)

Glorious sunny day here on the North Devon coast. Took doggie for a walk around Baggy Point. It's blimmin' warm out there, ended up taking jacket and sweater off and still worked up a sweat. Currently showing 19°C out the front of our bungalow!

Enjoying the views.










Spot the rock climbers.





Came across a small Slow Worm sunning itself.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You dont say


I heard a new (to me) phrase last night. "Its as cold as a Polar Bears cock".
Now I, personally, have never felt one but it does sum it up.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2019)

Nice one @Dirk .....looks beautiful.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bright sun here, but bloomin cold. Houseworky type stuff done. Reading now. I have no idea what we will be having to eat today. Clearly it will be surprise day.


You spent 15 hours shopping and dont know what to eat .
Have some of that venison or caviar you bought.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2019)

Up bright and early today......07.30.
Scraped the ice of Mrs Ds car as she takes her 93 year old aunty shopping today.
Breakfast was toast and marmalade with a mug of coffee.
Then off to golf. Cold but wrapped up and moving made it enjoyable.
Back home now nursing a whisky.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You spent 15 hours shopping and dont know what to eat .
> Have some of that venison or caviar you bought.




Cheek. We have plenty to eat. I'm just not sure WHAT to eat today. Anyway, decided on beef, yorkshire pud, roast potatoe, peas, gravy and English mustard. Yum


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheek. We have plenty to eat. I'm just not sure WHAT to eat today. Anyway, decided on beef, yorkshire pud, roast potatoe, peas, gravy and English mustard. Yum


You never did get around to giving me your address


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheek. We have plenty to eat. I'm just not sure WHAT to eat today. Anyway, decided on beef, yorkshire pud, roast potatoe, peas, gravy and English mustard. Yum


Mines without the mustard, what time are you serving up


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Mines without the mustard, what time are you serving up




Too late kiddo. All gone


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2019)

@numbnuts ..... @welsh dragon is (as you might guess) Welsh. The food is normally gone before it reaches the plate.....hooves, ears, tails, the lot


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2019)

Our first Wednesday of the new year down the club and I won on the bingo, that's my bacon butty at the cafe tomorrow paid for. It's been a bit of a busy day, threequarter of an hour on the turbo this morning, watching the heart monitor bounce with a head full of Judas Priest. Out to lunch then the afternoon down the club, I've also changed the bed, did the washing and put the vac round.


----------



## jongooligan (9 Jan 2019)

Up late again today. Did a steady 30 miles on the bike. Had intended to do more but it started snowing up at Burnhope which is only six miles away so plumetted down through snow then sleet followed by rain until I was back in sunny Chester le Street.

New Decathlon winter gloves kept the cold at bay but they're a bit thick and make it difficult to brake and change gear. Been experimenting with these to try and keep my feet warm on the bike.





Was wearing long merino socks, cycling shoes (obvs) with these warmers inside, neoprene toe covers and Funkier overshoes. Feet stayed tolerably warm for the whole ride but I'm sceptical of the claim that they'll work for eight hours. See they've covered themselves by using the weasel words, 'up to eight hours of heat'.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Too late kiddo. All gone


The story of my life


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheek. We have plenty to eat. I'm just not sure WHAT to eat today. Anyway, decided on beef, yorkshire pud, roast potatoe, peas, gravy and English mustard. Yum


No "e" in potato.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> The story of my life


She did call you "kiddo".


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> No "e" in potato.


There is in Wales. They spell everything with too many letters.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> No "e" in potato.




Not now maybe, but up until recently there was. No one says it is wrong just left off the end.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I heard a new (to me) phrase last night. "Its as cold as a Polar Bears cock".
> Now I, personally, have never felt one but it does sum it up.


From the program "manhunt"


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

@Dave7 you've never felt a polar bears wotsit? Jeez, next thing you'll be telling us you've never groped a duckbilled platypus.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheek. We have plenty to eat. I'm just not sure WHAT to eat today. Anyway, decided on beef, yorkshire pud, roast potatoe, peas, gravy and English mustard. Yum



I'm in the queue also


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Too late kiddo. All gone



Tomorrow?


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> There is in Wales. They spell everything with too many letters.



Also difficult to pronounce


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I'm in the queue also






172traindriver said:


> Tomorrow?


----------



## roadrash (9 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheek. We have plenty to eat. I'm just not sure WHAT to eat today. Anyway, decided on beef, yorkshire pud, roast potatoe, peas, gravy and English mustard. Yum



@welsh dragon have you given this any thought..
..https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/eureka-cafe-for-sale.244301/


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> @welsh dragon have you given this any thought..
> ..https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/eureka-cafe-for-sale.244301/




God no. I wouldn't like that at all. Too much like hard w**k if you ask me.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

Close to 50k. Almost at the event horizon.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Close to 50k. Almost at the event horizon.


Will you be having a celebratory change of underpants?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Will you be having a celebratory change of underpants?




Steady on there. No need to go that far surely.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Steady on there. No need to go that far surely.



Maybe you could offer to help remove them from him


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Maybe you could offer to help remove them from him




I don't think so. Anyone risking that would need a hasmat suit.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Will you be having a celebratory change of underpants?



Nah. A bit of a scrape perhaps. Problem is, modern Nitromors isn't as effective as the old stuff.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't think so. Anyone risking that would need a hasmat suit.


I've one you can hire!


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

Mrs D showed me this. Silly boys.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7njsXEXq-eU&t=135s


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D showed me this. Silly boys.
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7njsXEXq-eU&t=135s





Serves them right. Stupid boys.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

They squeal like piggies!


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D showed me this. Silly boys.
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7njsXEXq-eU&t=135s



Same reaction as if they had seen your Y Fronts....


----------



## screenman (10 Jan 2019)

That quilt was heavy this morning, got out to the furthest part of my ride yesterday only for a big black cloud to appear and empty itself in me. Still came back with a smile on my face though.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2019)

Up at 06.50 I smugly thought I would be the first to post on here today. But @screenman beat me to it. I am not bitter, I'm really not. But couldnt you have stayed in bed just a bit longer .
Will shower, have coffee and breckie** then off to golf.
**I will squeeze in a quick burst on the exercise bike before golf.
Its very dark and cold but I have no idea what the weather is like....... maybe when my eyes are fully opened


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2019)

Muttley walked. Didn't sleep brilliantly so was up at 0600 instead of my usual 0630.

Having my first Clooney's of the day then its time for a tidy up and settle down to continue reading American Sniper.


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2019)

Good morning, weather here is dry and cold, much like Monday, time to get my kit on and get the bike out.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2019)

Good morning crappy hampers. Bloody freezing here at the moment.


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2019)

Had a great time watching my neighbours scraping their cars. 30 seconds invested last night in putting them in the garage would have saved them 5 or 10 minutes of freezing cold grief this morning, so i have no sympathy with their plight.


----------



## screenman (10 Jan 2019)

Back home after my swim and feeling good, I am going to wash both cars today and give Pams car a full brake service, all off cleaned lubed and fluid change. Turbo session tonight followed by the daily yoga session which I think is showing benefits.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jan 2019)

Morning all, off out with the dog shortly, and MrsP across the fields with possibly a stop for a hot chocolate at the cafe on route.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2019)

Mornin'

Overcast, dull, no wind - and that's just me!. I'm going to give the downstairs bathroom, utility room and kitchen a thorough going over in a minute. Thinking about making a vegetable casserole for tea. My lad blew his car engine last weekend. I paid £1500 for what is a very good little car. Best quote to replace the engine so far is £1350 - what to do about this is a real quandry.

With luck I'll get sometime on the allotment as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mornin'
> 
> Overcast, dull, no wind - and that's just me!. I'm going to give the downstairs bathroom, utility room and kitchen a thorough going over in a minute. Thinking about making a vegetable casserole for tea. My lad blew his car engine last weekend. I paid £1500 for what is a very good little car. Best quote to replace the engine so far is £1350 - what to do about this is a real quandry.
> 
> With luck I'll get sometime on the allotment as well.




A like for your allotment not the car. I personally don't think it is very economical to replace the engjne. Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2019)

Bit frosty this morning, which is quite a rare event here.
Doggie walking in a bit then walking down to the village to do 'Fish Thursday'.
We normally do that on a Friday but we've got to nip down to Perranporth tomorrow to pick up the new caravan.
Early start tomorrow; got to be there at 10am.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> A like for your allotment not the car. I personally don't think it is very economical to replace the engjne. Good luck whatever you decide



Absolutely. The replacement isn't economic except this is a very sound old car and took months to find. No idea what to do!


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2019)




----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2019)

obviously nobody near me has a woodburner, a tree was cut down 100 feet from my front door, they even cut it into small pieces and left it for anyone to take, I would say there is enough to fill two large builders bags , been there three days untouched


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> obviously nobody near me has a woodburner, a tree was cut down 100 feet from my front door, they even cut it into small pieces and left it for anyone to take, I would say there is enough to fill two large builders bags , been there three days untouched




If that hapened here it would be gone in 20 minutes if that.


----------



## jongooligan (10 Jan 2019)

Late up again and just back from 40 miles on the bike - mostly on old railway tracks. Really getting into this retirement groove.



PaulSB said:


> Absolutely. The replacement isn't economic except this is a very sound old car and took months to find. No idea what to do!


On my way back I passed the dealers where we offloaded my wife's Fiat Panda for £300. We got rid because we discovered that an engine swap had been done badly before we bought it and we would have to spend a lot of money to put it right with no guarantee that it would ever be right.

Anyroad, they have it up for sale at £1795


----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> If that hapened here it would be gone in 20 minutes if that.



cant believe its still there, all cut to size


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> cant believe its still there, all cut to size




Good grief.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2019)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## screenman (10 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bit frosty this morning, which is quite a rare event here.
> Doggie walking in a bit then walking down to the village to do 'Fish Thursday'.
> We normally do that on a Friday but we've got to nip down to Perranporth tomorrow to pick up the new caravan.
> Early start tomorrow; got to be there at 10am.



Do you want a call when I get up?


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2019)

About 2/3 of the way though American Sniper. Stopped for a french stick stuffed full of cheese and a bottle of Spitfire.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> About 2/3 of the way though American Sniper. Stopped for a french stick stuffed full of cheese and a bottle of Spitfire.


The ending is a bit sad.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Do you want a call when I get up?


Bugger off!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> If that hapened here it would be gone in 20 minutes if that.



Beat yah! Ten minutes if I'm around. Had to whizz the last lot in to my garage as it was nearer than my wood shed!!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> cant believe its still there, all cut to size



Where is this????


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2019)

Thanks @jongooligan I think we are going to lend them the cash and look for something small around £5000. Based on buying my retirement car I reckon two years old and low mileage for that.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2019)

The moon and Venus in conjunction over our village this week


----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2019)

wigan .pm me if you want the address @PaulSB


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> obviously nobody near me has a woodburner, a tree was cut down 100 feet from my front door, they even cut it into small pieces and left it for anyone to take, I would say there is enough to fill two large builders bags , been there three days untouched


Why not get some, split and sell it?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The moon and Venus in conjunction over our village this week
> 
> View attachment 446509


Whose house?


----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why not get some, split and sell it?



no barrow, and my back wouldn't like it very much,


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2019)

Funny things you see, so there I was passing the church I looked over the fence to see a trout laying in the dirt it was a good 2 pounder as well.


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2019)

Right, got a numb behind from being sat in the same position all day. Lord only knows how the office wallahs survive it. Gonna walk up the school with Lemmy and collect Mini D.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2019)

Got back home.........and the eejit in the chip shop forgot to put the mushy peas in with our fish and chips!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2019)

Snake and pygmy pie and chips for us today.


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Funny things you see, so there I was passing the church I looked over the fence to see a trout laying in the dirt it was a good 2 pounder as well.



Sounds like some bird has dropped its supper.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2019)

I have just cancelled Now TV. Havn't watched it for months so there is no point in paying £8 per month to watch sod all.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks @jongooligan I think we are going to lend them the cash and look for something small around £5000. Based on buying my retirement car I reckon two years old and low mileage for that.


We are selling Mrs Ds Corsa auto (top range) for £6K. 13 plate. 16,000 miles. Professional service history.
Go on Rodney.....you know it makes sense


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Got back home.........and the eejit in the chip shop forgot to put the mushy peas in with our fish and chips!


There cannot be many more annoying things than that


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Whose house?



Well the chimney in the centre with the light below and moon to right is No.5 - I think, possibly No. 4

Why? Do you know the village?


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2019)

Jeez......kids. just been sent a link to a lovely DS3, Pure Tech, black, 1.3 for £8200.......

I may have to pop round and have a word tonight.........


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> wigan .pm me if you want the address @PaulSB



Thanks @roadrash. I was only half serious. I'd need at least three trips so not really viable.


----------



## jongooligan (10 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Jeez......kids. just been sent a link to a lovely DS3, Pure Tech, black, 1.3 for £8200.......
> 
> I may have to pop round and have a word tonight.........



We got a Peuegot 107 after lots of very good advice from @Drago. It's small but it does the job and it's never missed a beat.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well the chimney in the centre with the light below and moon to right is No.5 - I think, possibly No. 4
> 
> Why? Do you know the village?


Bethlehem?


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2019)

It's precipitating outside, quite moist.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Funny things you see, so there I was passing the church I looked over the fence to see a trout laying in the dirt it was a good 2 pounder as well.


In good enough condition for your dinner?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning crappy hampers. Bloody freezing here at the moment.



Did you stay in bed in the warm?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Had a great time watching my neighbours scraping their cars. 30 seconds invested last night in putting them in the garage would have saved them 5 or 10 minutes of freezing cold grief this morning, so i have no sympathy with their plight.



Cruel!


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> obviously nobody near me has a woodburner, a tree was cut down 100 feet from my front door, they even cut it into small pieces and left it for anyone to take, I would say there is enough to fill two large builders bags , been there three days untouched



Should get it bagged up and sell it in a couple of weeks in your local paper


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did you stay in bed in the warm?




I didn't get up until 8 am this morning. Very late for me.


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2019)

I got back about 2, rode 56 miles, my full Hatton loop, an enjoyable morning on the bike, though my legs were fading towards the end. A lovely morning for a bike ride, a bit cold and grey but the winds were light and the roads were dry. The roads were quiet, well they were once I got out of Holbrooks, we've got several schools round us and if I leave before 9 traffics a bit bonkers and its a bit like commuting again.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bethlehem?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Snake and pygmy pie and chips for us today.



Bet theres loads of them in Wales


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Sounds like some bird has dropped its supper.



Must have been a big 'un


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just cancelled Now TV. Havn't watched it for months so there is no point in paying £8 per month to watch sod all.



There is more than enough on the tv without paying for extras. I have that much stuff on the pvr to watch I don't reckon I will ever catch up and will probably end up deleting stuff to free up more space one day


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Got back home.........and the eejit in the chip shop forgot to put the mushy peas in with our fish and chips!



How far was it to have gone back?
trouble is if you did the food would be cold by the time you got back and its never the same if you warm it up in the microwave


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well the chimney in the centre with the light below and moon to right is No.5 - I think, possibly No. 4
> 
> Why? Do you know the village?



He seems to know a lot of places


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2019)

Be patient. 2 more likes and the universe will disappear, to be replaced by something even more bizarre and inexplicable.


----------



## aferris2 (10 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Be patient. 2 more likes and the universe will disappear, to be replaced by something even more bizarre and inexplicable.


Has he gone?


----------



## GM (10 Jan 2019)

^ one more

Evening all. Funny old day today, woke up with a sore ankle, feels like Mrs GM has done a Kathy Bates on me  had to cancel my spin class


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> There is more than enough on the tv without paying for extras. I have that much stuff on the pvr to watch I don't reckon I will ever catch up and will probably end up deleting stuff to free up more space one day




I keep recording stuff then deleting it as i can't be arsed to watch it. . I don't watch much TV anymore.


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2019)

You lot dont get rid of me that easily! The universe disappeared and was j instantly replaced with a new one, identical in every way except that I'm even more awesome!


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2019)

Oh dear, I'm trouble with Mrs D. I'm a cheerful sort and I'm often whistling, singalong to the radio, or even singing songs with my own mad up words. Alas, my latest ditty has garnered her disapproval. I cant see what's wrong with...

"I can see clearly now my piles have gone,
No more plummy veins jn my way,
I can see clearly now my piles have gone, 
Its gonna be a bright, bright, blood free day!"

No sense of humour has Mrs D.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Oh dear, I'm trouble with Mrs D. I'm a cheerful sort and I'm often whistling, singalong to the radio, or even singing songs with my own mad up words. Alas, my latest ditty has garnered her disapproval. I cant see what's wrong with...
> 
> "I can see clearly now my piles have gone,
> No more plummy veins jn my way,
> ...




I think i like Mrs D.


----------



## screenman (10 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Oh dear, I'm trouble with Mrs D. I'm a cheerful sort and I'm often whistling, singalong to the radio, or even singing songs with my own mad up words. Alas, my latest ditty has garnered her disapproval. I cant see what's wrong with...
> 
> "I can see clearly now my piles have gone,
> No more plummy veins jn my way,
> ...



I think you have a number one on your hands there, or maybe a number two at worst.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Be patient. 2 more likes and the universe will disappear, to be replaced by something even more bizarre and inexplicable.



Reincarnated as a pair of giant Y fronts........


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Reincarnated as a pair of giant Y fronts........


We're doomed Mr Mainwareing... we're doomed


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I keep recording stuff then deleting it as i can't be arsed to watch it. . I don't watch much TV anymore.



Drives me quietly insane in our house. The TV box is 100GB and has 17GB of free space. The oldest recording is October 26th...............................





2016!............I kid you not


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Reincarnated as a pair of giant Y fronts........


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2019)

@classic33 oh that's brilliant. Huge laughter.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2019)

Can you imagine Drago and his enormous Y- fronts.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2019)

.........err NO I CANNOT imagine Drago and his Y-fronts. I'm of a very nervous disposition.


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Can you imagine Drago and his enormous Y- fronts.



I don't want to, I'll need the mind bleach.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2019)




----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2019)

Wow! Check this out...

http://www.angelfire.com/pa/purplepaul/pantsapp.html


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Wow! Check this out...
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/pa/purplepaul/pantsapp.html




Good god.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think i like Mrs D.



You are a Mrs D?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Can you imagine Drago and his enormous Y- fronts.



Enormous Y fronts or filled by something enormous??


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I don't want to, I'll need the mind bleach.



Too late, people are already thinking about them


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/lAacOHkQMzw


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2019)

Good moaning. Moist here. Muttley walked, enjoying a Clooneys. Once the women are gone I'll tidy up, then I'll bring my shotgun, air rifles and pistols in to the lounge for a quite morning of checking, cleaning, and sniffing Bisley gun oil. Not been out with the shotgun for far too long, but got a date in about a fortnight to have a crack at some clays with a local farmer. He paints the faces of Castro, Lenin, Bill Clinton and the Kim dynasty on them to motivate me.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2019)

Good morning. Cold and damp here again today. Have fun playing with your guns Drago.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You are a Mrs D?




Very true.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2019)

Grey and a bit damp here. Had to set the alarm to wake me for the Friday Fry Up ride - that's just a name, we dumped the breakfast a long time ago.

Pushed myself to get up but it will be great on the bike.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> View: https://youtu.be/lAacOHkQMzw




Blimey memories of my parents first TV, and the Billy Cotton Band Show on Saturday nights.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2019)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Too late, people are already thinking about them



Then we'll need extra supplies.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jan 2019)

Morning all up a bit early this morning to watch this come through New Barnet on it's way to York.




60103 the Flying Scotsman.
Now back home drinking tea. Going over the fields with the dog shortly. Followed by a trip to the chiropractic for a service and then meeting my son for a burrito and a beer or three at lunchtime.
I have a meeting of the escape committee this evening for more ale and a curry afterwards. Life is sweet.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Wow! Check this out...
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/pa/purplepaul/pantsapp.html


There are special websites for people like him, or institutions he should be in.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2019)

Morning all.
I was up at 06.30 today then read that post about imagining Drago's Y fronts. It made me ill and I had to go back to bed.
I think its still Friday although its possible I blacked out for 24 hours.
Weather seems pleasant.
Fresh fruit and yogurt for breckie then some exercises...... the bike, weights then situps.
And then.........I have no idea. Might just have a really chill day


----------



## jongooligan (11 Jan 2019)

Earliest I've been up this week - 9 o'clock. Slept right through Mrs. jg's alarm at 6 o'clock.

Did 25 miles on the bike before breakfast and bumped into an old club mate. Had a blether about who's doing what to who these days and who's still getting out on the bike. Glad to hear that all the old gits who were riding when I was a club member are still going strong.

Going to fit some security lights for the in laws as they are convinced we are being engulfed by a massive crime wave. They don't get out now and their world view is formed by lurid headlines in the local rag. Apparently someone five streets away had their shed broken into last week - a sure sign that society is crumbling.

Then it's off down to Elland Road to see Leeds arrest their traditional Christmas slump by beating Derby County. Can't wait.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2019)

Just put a white loaf on to bake. Late lunch/tea will be sausage and chips with mushroom & onion gravy.......with slices of fresh bread and butter


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2019)

Houseworky stuff for me this morning. Now relaxing with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Houseworky stuff for me this morning. Now relaxing with a cup of coffee.


What type of coffee do you drink?
I used to drink just the occasional one as I dont really enjoy granules. Since buying a pod machine I have a mug most mornings.....its very yummy


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2019)

Just got back from a 3 mile walk now having tea and toast


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What type of coffee do you drink?
> I used to drink just the occasional one as I dont really enjoy granules. Since buying a pod machine* I have a mug most mornings.....its very yummy *


You're not supposed to eat the mug!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What type of coffee do you drink?
> I used to drink just the occasional one as I dont really enjoy granules. Since buying a pod machine I have a mug most mornings.....its very yummy




I buy the pods, but to be honest i quite like instant as well. I hate tea.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2019)

Right, my weapons are shiny and oiled. Despite watching Red Dawn 141 times there are no signs of any Commies wanting to invade.

Off to walk Muttley again, the Search and rescue training tonight.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate tea.


Along with mushrooms, mince pies .............


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2019)

Just had a letter saying my car insuance is increasing by £50. I think it is time to shop around again.


----------



## derrick (11 Jan 2019)

Just come back from a test ride of a matesRibble E bike. it was different.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2019)

Picked up our new caravan today. Storing it at home for a few days whilst I check everything out. 
Well impressed with the Honda. 50.2mpg on the drive down to Perranporth and 28.3mpg towing back. I can live with that.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Picked up our new caravan today. Storing it at home for a few days whilst I check everything out.
> Well impressed with the Honda. 50.2mpg on the drive down to Perranporth and 28.3mpg towing back. I can live with that.
> 
> View attachment 446655


Looks like a nice setup well done enjoy


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Along with mushrooms, mince pies .............


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, my weapons are shiny and oiled.



First it's underpants now this..........


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2019)

77 miles, 3000 feet, 15.7 very happy. Improved my PB on 3.2 mile segment by 28 seconds and kept pace with one of our best climbers on 1600 feet of climbing 9-12% in the last 7 miles 

I've got the Mallorca 312 in 12 weeks tomorrow. Been working on this since August so I'm made up with today.

In other news the kids have agreed it would be a good idea to look at other cars. Tomorrow is the day.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> First it's underpants now this..........



Will they see any action?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Will they see any action?



Look don't encourage him........


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> 77 miles, 3000 feet, 15.7 very happy. Improved my PB on 3.2 mile segment by 28 seconds and kept pace with one of our best climbers on 1600 feet of climbing 9-12% in the last 7 miles
> 
> I've got the Mallorca 312 in 12 weeks tomorrow. Been working on this since August so I'm made up with today.
> 
> In other news the kids have agreed it would be a good idea to look at other cars. Tomorrow is the day.



15 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Will they see any action?


Do you mind.
I am going to bed shortly and would prefer not to have nightmares.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Do you mind.
> I am going to bed shortly and would prefer not to have nightmares.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Look don't encourage him........



It will keep him happy


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> 15 weeks tomorrow



Correct!! Just had another count up. How did you know? Are you riding?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Just come back from a test ride of a matesRibble E bike. it was different.



Care to share your experience?
Just curious what they are like, as there seems to be a bit of a growing market.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Correct!! Just had another count up. How did you know? Are you riding?



No, get there the day after, I was there last year when it was on. 3 of the lads did the middle distance.
3 of us did our own thing because we hadn't entered.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Correct!! Just had another count up. How did you know? Are you riding?



Snow in Mallorca yesterday


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2019)

In my club there are seven of us 62-70. I'm 64. The eldest has had a heart issue for years but is now back on his bike. He was a very strong rider but needs the ebike these days. We all go out on Mondays, the ebike simply let's my mate join in. It doesn't effect the ride at all. Above 15 the motor cuts out so when we start pushing 16-18 he has to work and these bikes are heavy!!

When I need one I'd have no hesitation in buying one


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Snow in Mallorca yesterday



Plenty of time for a thaw...


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> No, get there the day after, I was there last year when it was on. 3 of the lads did the middle distance.
> 3 of us did our own thing because we hadn't entered.



We arrive April 24th and fly home May 1st. If you see a bunch from Chorley CC that will be us.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Plenty of time for a thaw...



Oh yes, indeed and hope so.
A couple of years ago I was there early March and the mountains all had a white covering on them to half way down.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We arrive April 24th and fly home May 1st. If you see a bunch from Chorley CC that will be us.



Stopping in PP or Alcudia for convenience for the early start?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> In my club there are seven of us 62-70. I'm 64. The eldest has had a heart issue for years but is now back on his bike. He was a very strong rider but needs the ebike these days. We all go out on Mondays, the ebike simply let's my mate join in. It doesn't effect the ride at all. Above 15 the motor cuts out so when we start pushing 16-18 he has to work and these bikes are heavy!!
> 
> When I need one I'd have no hesitation in buying one



I have heard of someone looking into getting one. Out of curiosity is there any way you could deregulate them as in the instance of your mate when he needs to go that little bit faster to keep up?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Stopping in PP or Alcudia for convenience for the early start?


Platja de Muro - five minutes from start.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I have heard of someone looking into getting one. Out of curiosity is there any way you could deregulate them as in the instance of your mate when he needs to go that little bit faster to keep up?



He pedals hard to keep up! Seriously.

I'm not at all mechanically minded but I've read it's possible to deregulate an ebike. I've no idea how though.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> He pedals hard to keep up! Seriously.
> 
> I'm not at all mechanically minded but I've read it's possible to deregulate an ebike. I've no idea how though.


It's pretty simple on a lot of ebikes. Mate of mine did something like this on his wifes Scott ebike. Maximum speed instantly went up from 15mph to 30mph apparently.


View: https://youtu.be/IylWU9T8xE8


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Platja de Muro - five minutes from start.





PaulSB said:


> Platja de Muro - five minutes from start.



Nice part of Alcudia then 
I took my friends down to the sign on place the day before opposite the big Iberostar complex, and we were talking the night after the ride and commented if you were entering the event that would be the ideal area to stay in due to the proximity of it to the start and finish.
The ones doing it along with hundreds if not thousands had a really early start before 6am to get down there. As it was quite chilly we had arranged to be at the island by the Pollensa Park to give them a cheer and grab their gilets that they abandoned as they passed.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2019)

Hope I get a good night's sleep tonight.
Just dropping off last night and I started thinking of the name of an actor. I could see his face but for the life of me couldn't get his name.
This went on for about 10 minutes when I said to MrsD, who was dozing at the time, - 'What's the name of that actor in old Westerns; the one with the funny eyes?'.
She wasn't best pleased, as she then spent the next 20 minutes racking her brains and not getting off to sleep.
Eventually we both dozed off.
I woke up about 30 minutes later and shouted - ' Jack Elam!'.
She most definitely was not best pleased then........







I couldn't get back to sleep then, with the thought of Jack staring at me.......


----------



## derrick (11 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Care to share your experience?
> Just curious what they are like, as there seems to be a bit of a growing market.







Built one up for a mate yesterday. He then ask me to take it for a spin today as i was going out with some of the club.Arrived at the metting place. Everyone was suprised to see me on a E bike. Anyway they all thought it looked good. Took a bit of getting used to.as i am used to Di2.did not take long i was soon flicking through the gears like pro. First thing i really noticed was how comfatable it was.Pro logo saddle felt really nice. We only did 26 miles so not really a hard ride. But i could end up trying one on my own bike. Anyway the E bit.felt a bit strange to start with. The motor cutting in and out. 15mph the motor cuts out. Then you are on your own. I did struggle to stay with the guys on the long flats. The bike is heavy. But when it came to the hills. This is what its all about. Effortless climbing. The guys where really impressed with my climbing. Icould have gone a lot quicker and taken a few KOMs. But that is not what i am about. Just keeping it at my usual pace. I would not have one myself. Well not yet anyway. But when i start to struggle with the normal club rides. I would defo think about one. So to round up i think there is a place for these. It would make life a lot easier for a few old boys and girls. Not really for the young. Or idiot KOM hunters.but if it helps put bums on saddles thats fine. Am looking forward to the Saturday ride. Paul will be pulling me up a few hills. But he is going to suffer on the short sharp hills once we get over 15mph.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jan 2019)

I won on the euro million lottery 



£2.90 well it's better than being hit in the eye with a blunt stick


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I won on the euro million lottery
> 
> 
> 
> £2.90 well it's better than being hit in the eye with a blunt stick


What we getting?

Blunt stick to hand.....


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2019)

Good Morning 

I'd like to be asleep but I'm not so hey ho best to get on with life. Blowing a gale here, probably 30+ at times. Forecast for tomorrow is heavy rain and 40+ winds. Not much riding this weekend so off to spinning in an hour.

Later I'm taking the kids to look at cars. Fortunately there's a huge motor park in Preston where all the main dealers are located.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jan 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2019)

Good morning folks. Windy and rainy here today. Another bleh day by the looks of it.


----------



## GM (12 Jan 2019)

Morning all. The lovely Mrs GM has just brought me up a cup of . Looks a bit grey out there at the moment, time to catch up with the iplayer before getting up.


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2019)

Dog walked, just enjoying a nice relaxing Forest. Today I will be dismantling the drivers door of the Little Tykes car to replace the cable for the internal handle. Not a difficult job, but long winded cos the inner card and outer door skin have to both come off. New cable was £20 from Mercedes, and I'm not chucking cash at Fred In A Shed when I can do it myself.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Windy and rainy here today. Another bleh day by the looks of it.



Its next week that is worrying


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Dog walked, just enjoying a nice relaxing Forest. Today I will be dismantling the drivers door of the Little Tykes car to replace the cable for the internal handle. Not a difficult job, but long winded cos the inner card and outer door skin have to both come off. New cable was £20 from Mercedes, and I'm not chucking cash at Fred In A Shed when I can do it myself.



Hope it goes without a hitch


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Its next week that is worrying




I know. We could be in for quite a lot of low temps and maybe even snow.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2019)

Good morning people! I haven't had a good look outside yet but it seems a tad damp and breezy.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> View attachment 446697
> 
> Built one up for a mate yesterday. He then ask me to take it for a spin today as i was going out with some of the club.Arrived at the metting place. Everyone was suprised to see me on a E bike. Anyway they all thought it looked good. Took a bit of getting used to.as i am used to Di2.did not take long i was soon flicking through the gears like pro. First thing i really noticed was how comfatable it was.Pro logo saddle felt really nice. We only did 26 miles so not really a hard ride. But i could end up trying one on my own bike. Anyway the E bit.felt a bit strange to start with. The motor cutting in and out. 15mph the motor cuts out. Then you are on your own. I did struggle to stay with the guys on the long flats. The bike is heavy. But when it came to the hills. This is what its all about. Effortless climbing. The guys where really impressed with my climbing. Icould have gone a lot quicker and taken a few KOMs. But that is not what i am about. Just keeping it at my usual pace. I would not have one myself. Well not yet anyway. But when i start to struggle with the normal club rides. I would defo think about one. So to round up i think there is a place for these. It would make life a lot easier for a few old boys and girls. Not really for the young. Or idiot KOM hunters.but if it helps put bums on saddles thats fine. Am looking forward to the Saturday ride. Paul will be pulling me up a few hills. But he is going to suffer on the short sharp hills once we get over 15mph.



Thats interesting and as you say if it helps to keep bums on saddles then great.
I have noticed the weight and you never know in future as tecnology advances there may well be weight savings made.
The other thing which I was curious about last night was the 15mph limit. You would have thought 18/20mph might have been a bit more realistic, however it seems there are ways to cheat it.
I have noticed Ribble seem to be one of the brands that are at the forefront and thats what your mate has got.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I know. We could be in for quite a lot of low temps and maybe even snow.



Its more the snow that is the worry. It causes chaos.
The cold weather is not nice but you can cope with it I suppose.
I saw hiw badly parts of Europe have fared and it didnt look good.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Its more the snow that is the worry. It causes chaos.
> The cold weather is not nice but you can cope with it I suppose.
> I saw hiw badly parts of Europe have fared and it didnt look good.




Well. Brace yourself Mr TD.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I know. We could be in for quite a lot of low temps and maybe even snow.


Forecasting 8 - 10 deg here for the next 10 days.


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning people! I haven't had a good look outside yet but it seems a tad damp and breezy.



Like my underwear.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> . As it was quite chilly we had arranged to be at the island by the Pollensa Park to give them a cheer and grab their gilets that they abandoned as they passed.


I hope you didnt all have a pee in the bushes...... we are staying at the Pollensa Park come June.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Windy and rainy here today. Another bleh day by the looks of it.


I dont speak Welsh.......prey tell, what is this "bleh" you refer to ? Is it the Welsh equivilent to Haggis ?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2019)

Oh what a grey day 
Dark, cold and very windy. I feel yet another chill day will be forced upon me.
Ah well, loads of golf n footy to watch.
I also have what seems to be a good book to read. 
Never heard of the author, Cara Hunter,......anyone know her ?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I dont speak Welsh.......prey tell, what is this "bleh" you refer to ? Is it the Welsh equivilent to Haggis ?




It is on a par with haggis only haggis is more yuck than bleh


----------



## GM (12 Jan 2019)

Nice walk with the dog over the woods. Sitting down now having lunch listening to Pick of the Pops 1969., wishing I was 20 again!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> Nice walk with the dog over the woods. Sitting down now having lunch listening to Pick of the Pops 1969., wishing I was 20 again!


We are listening to that..... a good year for music and we had been married just 12 months .

We did all our exercises as promised (bike, weights and situps). Lunch was home made bread......toasted and with butter on.
Spag bol for tea later with a mandatory bottle of red.


----------



## jongooligan (12 Jan 2019)

Ligged in bed 'til ten then walked the dog. Taking it easy today.

One or two getting worried about bad weather up thread ^^^. Isn't one of the advantages of retirement that you can just ignore it? No more nightmare 3 hour commutes in the snow for us.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2019)

Drove over to the Plant Centre at Earlswood for a spot of lunch today, picked up my new cycle shoes from the post office on the way through, the fun starts later when I transfer the cleats over.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2019)

Four hours fighting off car sales people. In reaiity we only got the hard sell in one place. The kids will probably chose between a Fiesta and a Toyota Yaris. My money would be on the Fiesta.


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2019)

Little Tikes car fixed. Whoever invented Torx fasteners should have his scrotcum reattached with them.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2019)

Evening folks. . Everyone accept me seems to have been busy busy busy today.


----------



## roadrash (12 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Little Tikes car fixed. Whoever invented Torx fasteners should have his scrotcum reattached with them.



wouldn't you have to un attach it,.... before you could reattach it


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> wouldn't you have to un attach it,.... before you could reattach it



And to do that we would need a T40, the only ruddy size I didnt have. 14 miles round trip cycle ride in the drizzle just to buy one.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> And to do that we would need a T40, the only ruddy size I didnt have. 14 miles round trip cycle ride in the drizzle just to buy one.


You should have said. I've got one.......


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> You should have said. I've got one.......


Me too T5 - T60


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2019)

Aaaaaahhh Torx........the spawn of the devil. You have to own a set, use them once every two years, forget where you put them, lend them to your son because "it's got these funny screws and my Allen key won't work."

I think reattaching his scrotum is far too lenient and quite generous really.

Why? Why? It's only washing machines and cars which seem to need them.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Aaaaaahhh Torx........the spawn of the devil. You have to own a set, use them once every two years, forget where you put them, lend them to your son because "it's got these funny screws and my Allen key won't work."
> 
> I think reattaching his scrotum is far too lenient and quite generous really.
> 
> Why? Why? It's only washing machines and cars which seem to need them.




Only wahine machines and cars that need scrotums?


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> You should have said. I've got one.......



Two here.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2019)

One of our members (!) has been caught on


welsh dragon said:


> Only wahine machines and cars that need scrotums?


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Two here.



Two scrotums?


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Two scrotums?




Of course, surely you did not expect me to be a normal guy.I


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2019)

Pam has tomato stop posting as I have been at the vodka.


----------



## derrick (12 Jan 2019)

Spent the morning chasing the E bike up the hills. But i did drop him on the 3 mile flat at the end of the ride.


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2019)

Tomato should read told me.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Pam has tomato stop posting as I have been at the vodka.


Obviously.....


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2019)

Got my cleats swapt over tonight, I'll be setting them up tomorrow afternoon ready to ride Monday.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Well. Brace yourself Mr TD.



You wont even get outdoors will you


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Forecasting 8 - 10 deg here for the next 10 days.



I will have to make the most of it


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Like my underwear.



May have to send the specialist unit in to remove and dispose of them.
A few specialists about now the Salisbury incident has calmed down.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I hope you didnt all have a pee in the bushes...... we are staying at the Pollensa Park come June.



Got a few co2 cannisters stashed in some of the bushes near the Polly Park 
Got my hands on a few that have been left by folks on the way home as they cant take them on the plane in the bike box.
I have heard of folk getting them through bit I certainly wont put any in my bike box.
Out there start of March so will go find them


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Drove over to the Plant Centre at Earlswood for a spot of lunch today, picked up my new cycle shoes from the post office on the way through, the fun starts later when I transfer the cleats over.
> 
> View attachment 446774



Next to the station?


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Little Tikes car fixed. Whoever invented Torx fasteners should have his scrotcum reattached with them.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Evening folks. . Everyone accept me seems to have been busy busy busy today.



You will be nice and lazy come the bad weather. In practice today?


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> And to do that we would need a T40, the only ruddy size I didnt have. 14 miles round trip cycle ride in the drizzle just to buy one.



Above and beyond the call of duty


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Only wahine machines and cars that need scrotums?



Could think of others


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Tomato should read told me.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Next to the station?



That's right, at the moment if you go past the station and over the bridge the road is closed the other side of the plant centre due to resurfacing work.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> That's right, at the moment if you go past the station and over the bridge the road is closed the other side of the plant centre due to resurfacing work.



You use that Wedges bakery near the lakes also dont you?


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2019)

Just had an intersting thought. Mrs D has come back from visiting a friend who has a double barrelled surname. Now, in days of yore it came about when wealthy women would, upon the death of their husband, revert partially to their maiden name, and thus become Mrs Maidenname-Marriedname.

These days though every bugger is at it. Mrs D's friend went that way when she got married and combined their surnames. Now, this got me thinking. If her children do that they'll have 4 surnames, if their grandchildren do that they'll have 8 surnames, and that would be a bit silly. Even worse if they're Icelandic and have son or dottir the end.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Just had an intersting thought. Mrs D has come back from visiting a friend who has a double barrelled surname. Now, in days of yore it came about when wealthy women would, upon the death of their husband, revert partially to their maiden name, and thus become Mrs Maidenname-Marriedname.
> 
> These days though every bugger is at it. Mrs D's friend went that way when she got married and combined their surnames. Now, this got me thinking. If her children do that they'll have 4 surnames, if their grandchildren do that they'll have 8 surnames, and that would be a bit silly. Even worse if they're Icelandic and have son or dottir the end.



Be alright if some of them made it a professional footballers.
Imagine the cost of the letters for the name on the replica shirt


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You use that Wedges bakery near the lakes also dont you?



I use the one in Hockley Heath sometimes, I don't know the one by the lake, I've used the craft centre in the past.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I use the one in Hockley Heath sometimes, I don't know the one by the lake, I've used the craft centre in the past.



Probably mean Hockley. On a cross roads?


----------



## mr_cellophane (12 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Even worse if they're Icelandic and have son or dottir the end.


Iceland doesn't work quite like that
1 - names have to be agreed by the Governement
2 - they don't really have surnames - eg. Magnus Magnusson is "Magnus son of Magnus" (wouldn't work in some parts of Britain - Wane Unknownson )
Telephone directories in Iceland are in first name order so John Davidson would appear under J not D


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2019)

Howling winds this morning. Tea, read book, go back to sleep. Later, tea, light fire, read book, go back to sleep.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

Windier than my Y fronts after a night on the John Courage.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> That's right, at the moment if you go past the station and over the bridge the road is closed the other side of the plant centre due to resurfacing work.


I used to go to the motorcycle club that meets at Earlswood Cricket Club, on Rumbush Lane, just down the road from the station.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Probably mean Hockley. On a cross roads?



Bottom of School road at the crossroads, where that fella had his bike knicked just before Xmas.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Just had an intersting thought. Mrs D has come back from visiting a friend who has a double barrelled surname. Now, in days of yore it came about when wealthy women would, upon the death of their husband, revert partially to their maiden name, and thus become Mrs Maidenname-Marriedname.
> 
> These days though every bugger is at it. Mrs D's friend went that way when she got married and combined their surnames. Now, this got me thinking. If her children do that they'll have 4 surnames, if their grandchildren do that they'll have 8 surnames, and that would be a bit silly. Even worse if they're Icelandic and have son or dottir the end.




I think Drago was on the pop again last night.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think Drago was on the pop again last night.



Combined with an interesting diet?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2019)

Morning folks. A tad windy here as well, but nowhere near as bad as Dragos drawers. Thank god.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You will be nice and lazy come the bad weather. In practice today?




I practice every day.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2019)

Day 2 of caravan fettling today.
I checked out all the systems yesterday and made a note of all the detailing work I need to do, interior and exterior.
Only things not working are the fridge, on gas, and the right hand motor mover. Both probably simple fixes.
Will give it a wash down this morning. 
Off out doggie walking and Sunday lunching after that.
Might get some time for cycling once the van is sorted to my satisfaction.
I bet that will be the day Winter starts!


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I practice every day.



Lucky you


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Day 2 of caravan fettling today.
> I checked out all the systems yesterday and made a note of all the detailing work I need to do, interior and exterior.
> Only things not working are the fridge, on gas, and the right hand motor mover. Both probably simple fixes.
> Will give it a wash down this morning.
> ...



The nicer weather will turn up eventually


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jan 2019)

I won the lottery again 


£3 this time


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> I used to go to the motorcycle club that meets at Earlswood Cricket Club, on Rumbush Lane, just down the road from the station.



It was all high jinks down at your biker club.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6GJ9V-195Hk&t=110s


----------



## jongooligan (13 Jan 2019)

Another late start. Crumpets with Gin jam for breakfast. Blowing a gale so no cycling again. My only ambition today is to book some holidays.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. A tad windy here as well, but nowhere near as bad as Dragos drawers. Thank god.


You seem to have a bit too much knowledge of Dragos underwear


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2019)

Up early......06.00. Very dark. Very windy. Back to bed I went.
Up again at 09.00......house looks like a battle field. We had people round for a meal and they left quite late (too late for us to bother tidying up).
How can 4 people use so many dishes and so much cutlery ???.
Just stopped for a cuppa and am ready to do battle again.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You seem to have a bit too much knowledge of Dragos underwear



Yeah, she wishes


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You seem to have a bit too much knowledge of Dragos underwear




That's because he never shuts up about them. 



Drago said:


> Yeah, she wishes




Yeah. Right. NOT.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That's because he never shuts up about them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll tell you what. Next time I change mine, which is still another 5 weeks off, I will send you a photo so you can compare.
Or if you really want I will parcel them up and send them to you for close comparrison


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I'll tell you what. Next time I change mine, which is still another 5 weeks off, I will send you a photo so you can compare.
> Or if you really want I will parcel them up and send them to you for close comparrison




You are too generous. And i doubt very much that the postal service would all such contaminated hazardous material to be sent in the post (at least i hope not).


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

Been outside and painted 1 and a half sides of the man shed with bitumen paint. Archaeologists will be puzzling over that structure in millennia to come.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2019)

Waiting for me dinna!
Adnams Broadside hitting the spot.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Waiting for me dinna!
> Adnams Broadside hitting the spot.
> 
> View attachment 446888


That is soooo bad for you. It should be served in a proper Adnams glass


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Waiting for me dinna!
> Adnams Broadside hitting the spot.
> 
> View attachment 446888


Ravenhead glass, don't see many of them nowadays.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ravenhead glass, don't see many of them nowadays.


Standard issue down 'ere.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jan 2019)

Just stepping outside of the general retirement frivolities of pint quaffing and fodder scoffing for a moment... do any of you ever step back and wonder about what your life's purpose is in retirement?

I retired at age 48, got bored and started a small lifestyle business which I enjoy but of late I am thinking of quitting all over again at age 62. But... I have found myself cogitating on what is the point of Spokey in full retirement mode?

Apologies for being so earnest on a lght-hearted thread.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just stepping outside of the general retirement frivolities of pint quaffing and fodder scoffing for a moment... do any of you ever step back and wonder about what your life's purpose is in retirement?
> 
> I retired at age 48, got bored and started a small lifestyle business which I enjoy but of late I am thinking of quitting all over again at age 62. But... I have found myself cogitating on what is the point of Spokey in full retirement mode?
> 
> Apologies for being so earnest on a lght-hearted thread.




I retired so I could laugh at all those that have to go out on cold dark damp miserable winter days to earn a crust.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just stepping outside of the general retirement frivolities of pint quaffing and fodder scoffing for a moment... do any of you ever step back and wonder about what your life's purpose is in retirement?
> 
> I retired at age 48, got bored and started a small lifestyle business which I enjoy but of late I am thinking of quitting all over again at age 62. But... I have found myself cogitating on what is the point of Spokey in full retirement mode?
> 
> Apologies for being so earnest on a lght-hearted thread.


Excellent point.
I worked solid for nearly 50 years (aged 63). I retired and simply switched off and not missed "work" for one second.
Not sure what I would have been like at 48 though.
My Bro retired aged 65 and went part time......dont think he needed the money.
I guess we are all different.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I retired so I could laugh at all those that have to go out on cold dark damp miserable winter days to earn a crust.


A few years ago I decided to get winter/Christmas work at the post office. Purely because I dont really cycle over the winter.
It would have been mid Nov till end of Jan... 06.00 till 12.00.
I got accepted.
Then, one cold dark October morning I woke at 04.30, heard the wind & rain and asked myself "do I really want that".
That morning I cancelled my application


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A few years ago I decided to get winter/Christmas work at the post office. Purely because I dont really cycle over the winter.
> It would have been mid Nov till end of Jan... 06.00 till 12.00.
> I got accepted.
> Then, one cold dark October morning I woke at 04.30, heard the wind & rain and asked myself "do I really want that".
> That morning I cancelled my application




Good man.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just stepping outside of the general retirement frivolities of pint quaffing and fodder scoffing for a moment... do any of you ever step back and wonder about what your life's purpose is in retirement?
> 
> I retired at age 48, got bored and started a small lifestyle business which I enjoy but of late I am thinking of quitting all over again at age 62. But... I have found myself cogitating on what is the point of Spokey in full retirement mode?
> 
> Apologies for being so earnest on a lght-hearted thread.



Does there have to be a point?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Does there have to be a point?



No, I guess there doesn't _have_ to be.

Most of my adult life I've felt that I had a definite sense of purpose as well as recognising that my career was also something that partially defined me. I'm just pondering how I will view myself in a permanently (instead of 'semi') retired state and what exactly will motivate me to get on and achieve things in the latter years of my life.

I didn't have the same angst the first time I tried retirement as, to be perfectly frank, I was shattered and tired after around 30 tough career years. I was just happy to get my feet up and recuperate.

Unlike a lot of people I thoroughly enjoyed the core part of my working life and, even now, I occasionally miss some of the challenges I faced back then - their complexity and the feeling of satisfaction I got from overcoming hurdles or achieving goals really motivated me.

I was really just asking if any of the CC retiree's had had similar thoughts and, if so, how retirement eventually panned out for them.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2019)

@Dirk 
Thats what a pint of Adnams should look like .
Served at my humble abode.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No, I guess there doesn't _have_ to be.
> 
> Most of my adult life I've felt that I had a definite sense of purpose as well as recognising that my career was also something that partially defined me. I'm just pondering how I will view myself in a permanently (instead of 'semi') retired state and what exactly will motivate me to get on and achieve things in the latter years of my life.
> 
> ...




I had enough and couldn't wait to retire from the mad house and back stabbing office politics that went on. I have never regretted it.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

I've had the odd "what's it all about" moment, but nothing major. I don't think any of it means anything, so I'm just enjoying myself. It might be the waste of the second half of my life, but if it ultimately means nothing anyway then that doesnt matter.

I could go mad thinking about it, so dont. I've got a good mix of daily routine, hobbies to keep my busy, snoozing and boozing, and SAR volunteering to keep me from getting bored


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Icouldn't wait to retire from the mad house and back stabbing office politics that went on.


Same as me.
But I worked from home with Mrs D


----------



## screenman (13 Jan 2019)

I think the important thing is doing what you want when you want.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jan 2019)

I retired at 38 due to an accident I was homeless, jobless, point of divorce and broke mentally and financially............looking back it was the best thing that could have happened to me. 
Thankfully to our wonderful NHS and welfare state both put me back on to the road of recovery.


----------



## GM (13 Jan 2019)

I worked up until I was 68, 16 months ago. Somedays I used to love my job, other days not so. So I made a deal, when the hate it days out numbered the love it days that would be quit time. 
I've got a long bucket list of things I would like to do, so when I've done them all I might think about getting a part time job...any jobs going for a 90 year old


In other news, I've just got back from a great ride with the nice Sunday London Ride people.


----------



## screenman (13 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I retired at 38 due to an accident I was homeless, jobless, point of divorce and broke mentally and financially............looking back it was the best thing that could have happened to me.
> Thankfully to our wonderful NHS and welfare state both put me back on to the road of recovery.



Did you enjoy earning money before all that?


----------



## aferris2 (13 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I had enough and couldn't wait to retire from the mad house and back stabbing office politics that went on. I have never regretted it.


Same for me. Although I love the creative part of my job (software development) it's the politics that I can't stand. I worked out about a year ago that early retirement was a realistic proposition (I'm 59 now). I made up my mind to actually do it about 3 months ago and finally bit the bullet and gave my notice on my first day back this year.
It's only been a week but already I feel that a huge weight has been lifted. I've still got 12 weeks to go before I actually finish, but every day I realise it is the right decision. Can't wait for the final w*rk day!


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

In the man shed playing with my radios. I'm now on the outside of a few of these...


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Did you enjoy earning money before all that?


I loved my job as a Blacksmith, it wasn't well paid just over £10,000 per year 1989 and kept our heads above water, but after my accident I lost everything they were my darkest years of my life and sometimes I don't think I have fully recovered from
the trauma of the accident, loosing my wife, daughter and house all the things that I had dreamed about all gone in a few seconds.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2019)

I don't think there has to be any 'point' to life - just enjoy it and do what you want while you can.
It's a lot easier to do that when you're not beholden to the 'system'.
I retired as soon as I could possibly afford to, at 60. Best decision I ever made. You can't buy time.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2019)

I have known to many people that have worked all their lives, retired, then died within 6 months, and never living long enough to enjoy it so the sooner i could retire the better.


----------



## screenman (13 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have known to many people that have worked all their lives, retired, then died within 6 months, and never living long enough to enjoy it so the sooner i could retire the better.



I have seen that, I have also seen way to many people go through life hating work and the job they do, so sad. Personally I doubt I will ever get the urge to fully retire like you lot, I enjoy the buzz of topping up the bank accounts every few days.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

Work. Ultimately I was only in it for the money. My only regret is that I didn't do a few years on the boats in the Indian Ocean doing security else I'd have retired a lot earlier than 47.5.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No, I guess there doesn't _have_ to be.
> 
> Most of my adult life I've felt that I had a definite sense of purpose as well as recognising that my career was also something that partially defined me. I'm just pondering how I will view myself in a permanently (instead of 'semi') retired state and what exactly will motivate me to get on and achieve things in the latter years of my life.
> 
> ...



Manual worker, just doing a job to earn cash, labouring, warehouse, stores and driving, forklift, van and small lorries, never had a career, but always worked a little too hard. By 2015 I'd had enough, a payout on a pension gave me the chance to retire so took it, living on a state pension, benefit and a small private pension, I'm permanently skint but most of the time I'm happy.


----------



## screenman (13 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Work. Ultimately I was only in it for the money. My only regret is that I didn't do a few years on the boats in the Indian Ocean doing security else I'd have retired a lot earlier than 47.5.



Mate of mine is still on the boats, the money is not what it was. He also has never made enough to retire on it comfortably.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Work. Ultimately I was only in it for the money. My only regret is that I didn't do a few years on the boats in the Indian Ocean doing security else I'd have retired a lot earlier than 47.5.


I can honestly say I enjoyed the last 15 years (apart from the very last 2) of working and got a real buzz from it. I had a good job with decent money. Travelled all over Europe on my terms as in 'they' wanted me to fly everywhere but I insisted on driving** and often took Mrs D with me.
**Obvs didnt drive to Israel etc but did for what I call mainland Europe.
Went pear shaped towards the end but I walked away with a lump sum aged 63.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have known to many people that have worked all their lives, retired, then died within 6 months, and never living long enough to enjoy it so the sooner i could retire the better.


My father didn't even see a retirement he died of motor neurone disease, well that is what was written on the death certificate, but my sister and I both disagree on that and may have been a cover up at the hospital.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Mate of mine is still on the boats, the money is not what it was. He also has never made enough to retire on it comfortably.



When I was offered it was £110k for a 12 month contract, 4 weeks on, 4 off. 2 years of that and I'd have been set. A mate of mine did if for 2 years and used the proceeds to buy a successful plumbing firm, Unfortuely, I'd just returned home from 6 months on a career break from the police BG'ing in the States and my personal life was in turmoil, so the timing was just wrong. From a financial perspective though, I'd have retired at 38 if I'd gone for it.


----------



## jongooligan (13 Jan 2019)

Never had a career and the only job I had which I liked (outdoor activity instructor) paid buttons. Never defined myself by what I did for a living and was happy to go part time so I could be more involved in raising the kids. One of the best decisions I ever made. Never got into debt, other than a mortgage.

Recently realised that we were earning money we didn't need doing jobs that were taking up far too much of our time so decided to retire. Lots of people ask, 'what will you do with your time?' as if they couldn't countenance not working and wouldn't know what to do with their time. We will do more of what we do now when we're not at work - it's as simple as that. Mrs. jg has a few more weeks on the treadmill and I can't wait until she's finished too.


----------



## screenman (13 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> When I was offered it was £110k for a 12 month contract, 4 weeks on, 4 off. 2 years of that and I'd have been set. A mate of mine did if for 2 years and used the proceeds to buy a successful plumbing firm, Unfortuely, I'd just returned home from 6 months on a career break from the police BG'ing in the States and my personal life was in turmoil, so the timing was just wrong. From a financial perspective though, I'd have retired at 38 if I'd gone for it.



2 years of that would not give you the pension you have now, the rate has gone well down and the conditions worse, my mate is now often fully trained guy on the boat now, where as there used to be a good few more. Last time we chatted he was coming back off of the job as it was better back on soil.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

I wouldn't need the pension that II have now with 200k clear on top of the savings and profit from the divorce that I had at that time. I think you over estimate the contribution my pension makes to my current financial position.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Standard issue down 'ere.


No longer recognised legally. You've an illegal "Pint" there that you'll have to leave alone or break the law.


----------



## screenman (13 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I wouldn't need the ow sion I have now with 200k clear.



It would soon run out once you start drawing it down, I tried living off of capital 30 years ago, I was shocked at how fast it went out the door.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

I think you need to fully read my previous post. One house fully owned with no mortgage with profit from being brought out when I divorced, still with a high 5 figure sum I the bank. If I'd done 2 years on the boats my wholly owned assets and cash would have been north of half a mill, with not a single loan, finance agreement or mortgage to drain a penny of it. Thats more than some people earn in an entire lifetime, so I think I'd have survived. I'm surviving now on less.


----------



## screenman (13 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I think you need to fully read my previous post. One house fully owned with no mortgage with profit from being brought out when I divorced, still with a high 5 figure sum I the bank. If I'd done 2 years on the boats my wholly owned assets and cash would have been north of half a mill, with not a single loan, finance agreement or mortgage to drain a penny of it. Thats more than some people earn in an entire lifetime, so I think I'd have survived. I'm surviving now on less.



I know that lot, I just thought you meant you could retire at 47 on £200,000.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Another late start. Crumpets with Gin jam for breakfast. Blowing a gale so no cycling again. My only ambition today is to book some holidays.



Any luck in booking a holiday?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I wouldn't need the pension that II have now with 200k clear on top of the savings and profit from the divorce that I had at that time. I think you over estimate the contribution my pension makes to my current financial position.


Never heard of a mere man making a profit from a divorce


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You seem to have a bit too much knowledge of Dragos underwear



Maybe she has been exploring what lies beneath them 


Dave7 said:


> Up early......06.00. Very dark. Very windy. Back to bed I went.
> Up again at 09.00......house looks like a battle field. We had people round for a meal and they left quite late (too late for us to bother tidying up).
> How can 4 people use so many dishes and so much cutlery ???.
> Just stopped for a cuppa and am ready to do battle again.



Did the dish washer win the battle for you?


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Yeah, she wishes



Thought you would have been happy with that


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That's because he never shuts up about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Right. NOT.



No need to be shy


----------



## jongooligan (13 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 446920
> 
> @Dirk
> Thats what a pint of Adnams should look like .
> Served at my humble abode.



In an Adam's Boston Lager glass? Shome mistake surely.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Maybe she has been exploring what lies beneath them
> 
> 
> Did the dish washer win the battle for you?


Eventually it did, yes. But seriously, you come down stairs, look around and think "HOW".


----------



## jongooligan (13 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Any luck in booking a holiday?



Not really. Both effectively retired but can't find time when we're not already doing something else.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> I worked up until I was 68, 16 months ago. Somedays I used to love my job, other days not so. So I made a deal, when the hate it days out numbered the love it days that would be quit time.
> I've got a long bucket list of things I would like to do, so when I've done them all I might think about getting a part time job...*any jobs going for a 90 year old*
> 
> 
> In other news, I've just got back from a great ride with the nice Sunday London Ride people.


Shop assistant!


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

Nothing planned this year. I'm booked to go home to watch Up Helly Aa next year, so itll be a winter break for 2020. Mrs D wants to see the Northern lights so I'll probably book Bardufoss or somewhere suitably north.


----------



## jongooligan (13 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D wants to see the Northern lights so I'll probably book Bardufoss or somewhere suitably north.



Mrs. jg also wants to see the aurora. I get alerts from here https://aurorawatch.lancs.ac.uk/alerts/ The plan is that when she's also retired we can just nick off up the Northumberland coast at the drop of a hat and spend the night on the beach watching the lights.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

When I was a kid in Shetland I'd see them 3 or 4 times a month in clear weather (clear weather itself being a rarity on the island), so I'm a bit blase, but Mrs D has never seen them at all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> My father didn't even see a retirement he died of motor neurone disease, well that is what was written on the death certificate, but my sister and I both disagree on that and may have been a cover up at the hospital.



How could there be a possibility of a mistake over whether or not your father died of MND or not?

Genuine question as I just don't see how that is possible - I know a good deal about MND as I was misdiagnosed (thankfully) with this hideous disease a couple of years back.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jan 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How could there be a possibility of a mistake over whether or not your father died of MND or not?
> 
> Genuine question as I just don't see how that is possible - I know a good deal about MND as I was misdiagnosed (thankfully) with this hideous disease a couple of years back.


Long story short he started getting forgetful and sometime violent if told he was wrong, he was sent to the hospital neurological ward after few days they did some tests were they pumped air into the brain this was 1978 and X-rayed, he was never right after that and ended up in _Park Prewett_ Hospital a psychiatric hospital. He went down hill fast after that and died, they did a PM and said it was MND, my mother being a nurse questioned it and later so did my sister and I, but still got the same answer, to this day we still don't know.
Many years later and seeing the life of Stephen Hawking we now know he was not like that, what ever it was only took 4 to 6 years. To be honest I think it was a brain tumour.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

Dr Alice is on TV at 2000hrs. A programme about her giant mammoths. 
















Woolly ones, that is.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice is on TV at 2000hrs. A programme about her giant mammoths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was going to remind you Mr Drago.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice is on TV at 2000hrs. A programme about her giant mammoths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www-bbc-co-uk.cdn.ampprojec...errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2019)

Thanks Welshie. Any opportunity to ogle Dr Alice is snapped up.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> In an Adam's Boston Lager glass? Shome mistake surely.


Erh uhm ahh.
Confession time.
In a bar last year I ordered a pint of Adnams** and liked the glass so asked if I could buy one.
The barman asked his boss who brought me that one foc..
**But..... it was a pint of bitter I ordered.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just stepping outside of the general retirement frivolities of pint quaffing and fodder scoffing for a moment... do any of you ever step back and wonder about what your life's purpose is in retirement?
> 
> I retired at age 48, got bored and started a small lifestyle business which I enjoy but of late I am thinking of quitting all over again at age 62. But... I have found myself cogitating on what is the point of Spokey in full retirement mode?
> 
> Apologies for being so earnest on a lght-hearted thread.



My life's purpose in retirement? To enjoy my remaining years however many there may be. Mrs P and I both enjoy excellent health but treat life as though tomorrow may be the last. I did suffer a heart attack in October 2015 but that didn't influence my decision to retire. That came about because of a spot of luck.

Mrs P worked in the NHS her entire career. She was due to retire in September 2016. In the February she was offered redundancy with 12 months salary tax free. She jumped at the offer and was made redundant three months before her retirement date. Absolutely crackers decision by management to make the offer but that's another story. The extra money meant I could retire at 63 instead of 66. We aren't wealthy, living off two small pensions and savings. In 15 months my state pension kicks in and we can stop raiding our capital.

I was only required to give to three months notice but gave nine. I wanted to be sure everything was left as it should be. By doing so I was able to retire on a Friday and had forgotten work by Monday.

Before I retired I planned to get some sort of work. I struggled with the idea of no regular income. Today I can't conceive of giving up MY TIME to work again.

My wife plays tennis, I cycle. We both walk. We have both separate and joint social circles. We holiday together, sometimes we holiday separately with friends - Mrs P didn't fancy a week cycling in Mallorca.

I always enjoyed my career. Very occasionally I hear a snippet and wonder how the business is doing. It lasts five minutes.

To answer your question. In retirement your life purpose is you and your family.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2019)

Today I have done absolutely bugger all........which is really quite unusual for me.

Monday Meandering tomorrow with the other old farts


----------



## screenman (14 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> My life's purpose in retirement? To enjoy my remaining years however many there may be. Mrs P and I both enjoy excellent health but treat life as though tomorrow may be the last. I did suffer a heart attack in October 2015 but that didn't influence my decision to retire. That came about because of a spot of luck.
> 
> Mrs P worked in the NHS her entire career. She was due to retire in September 2016. In the February she was offered redundancy with 12 months salary tax free. She jumped at the offer and was made redundant three months before her retirement date. Absolutely crackers decision by management to make the offer but that's another story. The extra money meant I could retire at 63 instead of 66. We aren't wealthy, living off two small pensions and savings. In 15 months my state pension kicks in and we can stop raiding our capital.
> 
> ...



A bit cheeky I know but how come a small pension after a life in the NHS, a good few of my friends were in that trade and small pensions are something they certainly do not have. As for the management decision, a typical waste of NHS money and they should be sacked.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2019)

Pensions weren't obligatory, and if a direct NHS employee doesnt have one it's because they never paid into it. Employees with smaller pensions were probably at the coalface, doing more actual work but being rewarded less for burning privilege.

And...good moaning all! Muttley walked, Monday morning post weekend tidy up once the women leave the house.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2019)

Good morning folks. Bloomin dark here. Just thinking about all the things i probably won't bother doing today.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2019)

A good kip last night.
Plans are... 
Enjoy a cuppa.
Have fresh fruit & yogurt breckie
Exercise bike, weights & situps
err....... no idea what comes next


----------



## GM (14 Jan 2019)

Morning all. Better not lie in bed too long got a busy morning....First, pick Mrs GM's drugs up, collect my parcel from the post office, walk the dog and a spin class at 12.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2019)

Lying in bed with a cuppa watching the AXP show on YouTube hosted by Matt Dillahunty. 
2nd day of caravan fettling today. Should be ready to rock n roll by Wednesday.


----------



## derrick (14 Jan 2019)

I better get up. A few bits to do today. Should have it all done by 12 pm. Then a lazy afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2019)

Getting up now.......


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Bloomin dark here. Just thinking about all the things i probably won't bother doing today.



Good Morning Mrs D 
Maybe we can remind you of what to do:
Washing
Cleaning
Cooking 
Shopping
That should keep you going for a couple of hours


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A good kip last night.
> Plans are...
> Enjoy a cuppa.
> Have fresh fruit & yogurt breckie
> ...



Feet up and snooze


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> I better get up. A few bits to do today. Should have it all done by 12 pm. Then a lazy afternoon.



Sounds about right


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Good Morning Mrs D
> Maybe we can remind you of what to do:
> Washing
> Cleaning
> ...




Your funny.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Your funny.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> A bit cheeky I know but how come a small pension after a life in the NHS, a good few of my friends were in that trade and small pensions are something they certainly do not have. As for the management decision, a typical waste of NHS money and they should be sacked.



That is a good question and one which has passed through my mind on a number of occasions. It is very difficult to gauge what is a small and what is a large pension. I don't want to publish Mrs P or my specific finances other than neither of us currently pay tax. Small is relative and I keep in mind many would be grateful for an NHS pension which our IFA always said she couldn't beat. My wife was front line staff where salaries do not reflect skill levels and as a consequence any pension scheme based on 1/60th is never going to be huge. From what I observe those who worked in NHS management receive a better deal.

As for the redundancy decision it is a reflection of government policy rather than poor management. The NHS financial year ends March 31st. In the February as a result of central government cuts the Local Authority was forced to cut community services dramatically - for the following financial year in which my wife might have retired. While Community Health Care is a LA responsibility it is delivered by NHS staff with the services purchased by the LA from local Trusts (provided they win the tender process). The LA announces severe cuts in local services, NHS trust looses the business and is overstaffed, NHS has no option but to offer redundancies as there is no income to pay for the staff - all in roles which had been created to deliver on behalf of the LA. In my wife's instance she had not formally announced her intention to retire. The employer couldn't run the financial risk of her remaining in service as there would have been an obligation to find a new role, at the same salary even if on a lower pay grade, for three years when her role disappeared. It makes more sense to take a hit on one year's salary than employ someone in a role below their pay grade for three years.

What the public do not understand is this. Government funding and cuts is all smoke and mirrors. It is outright lies. What happens is simply whenever government cuts funding in one area the consequence is to increase costs elsewhere. There is a total lack of joined up thinking.


----------



## screenman (14 Jan 2019)

Thank you for taking the time to explain all that to me. I know some of my pals were management level.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2019)

As a little addendum. Mrs P worked in a team of five within a Community Health Care programme designed to deliver NHS cost savings in 30-40 years time. Staffing was cut by 80% leaving only the Team Manager to deliver the service.

People have no concept of the utter lunacy behind short-term government decisions. Funding is not simply about tomorrow, it's about investing today to reap the benefits in the long-term but try telling that to a politician who can't see beyond the end of his/her five year nose.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Thank you for taking the time to explain all that to me. I know some of my pals were management level.


You're very welcome. I did write a lot more but it was turning in to a full scale rant about government funding, social benefits, care, NHS etc. 

Basically the whole system is a total frigging mess - financially and practically.

I should have gone riding. It was raining, now it's sunny. Poor longterm management.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2019)

I'm sat in The Badgers Tea Room at Brandon marsh nature reserve. They put the bird feeders next to the cafe so people can watch the birds from the cafe, I'm sat having a coffee and toast watching the wild life.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2019)

Finished cleaning the gun safe. If was a bit grimy (criminally negligent on my part) so vacuumed inside and wiped throughout with a rag and GT85. Kit replaced and rearranged. Shotgun, air rifle and 3 air pistols. Room for another rifle in there...


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2019)

Morning all, I have been on the go since 7.30 so now taking a bit of a rest with a cup of tea. Was really nice and sunny first thing, but it has now clouded over. I am going out on the bike soon to do some shopping and may take in the Mitre for a pint or two at lunchtime. Next door is havinf a loft conversion done, and the roof of my kitchen has got really dirty, so that there is little light coming through the skylight. I will get up on the roof later and clean it, and the rest of the rubbish up there.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Finished cleaning the gun safe. If was a bit grimy (criminally negligent on my part) so vacuumed inside and wiped throughout with a rag and GT85. Kit replaced and rearranged. Shotgun, air rifle and 3 air pistols. Room for another rifle in there...



Mrs D is looking for things to do, should have asked her to clean your safe out


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2019)

Alas, Mrs D isnt permitted near the firearms. Much as I love her theres a communist in her family, so I darent take the risk.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Alas, Mrs D isnt permitted near the firearms. Much as I love her theres a communist in her family, so I darent take the risk.



I meant Mrs D as in Welshie, she said she was having an easy day earlier


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2019)

I'm sure Welshie would love to get her hands on my "gun safe", eh?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm sure Welshie would love to get her hands on my "gun safe", eh?



You never know, marigolds also


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2019)

Cant beat a bit of safe...Washing up.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Cant beat a bit of safe...Washing up.



Always make sure you have protection on


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2019)

Yep, dont want any accidents. 9 months later could be elbow deep in dirty dishes.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2019)

Done my exercises now.
I had lost my mojo and not done anything for ages but our new years resolution seems to be holding up. We both increased time on the bike today so I got up a good sweat first time for ages.
Will get the road bike out tomorrow.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2019)

Just seen the first advert for RSPB Birdwatch, or Targetwatch as its know at Chez Drago.


----------



## Slow But Determined (14 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Done my exercises now.
> I had lost my mojo and not done anything for ages but our new years resolution seems to be holding up. We both increased time on the bike today so I got up a good sweat first time for ages.
> Will get the road bike out tomorrow.



Strong winds back tomorrow Dave according to the weather people.


----------



## jongooligan (14 Jan 2019)

Cleaned the drivetrain, trued the back wheel and put new brake blocks on my hack bike. Feel like I should go out on it now but by heck it's chilly. Could easily be persuaded to put the kettle on and sit in front of the fire with a good book.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Done my exercises now.*
> I had lost my mojo *and not done anything for ages but our new years resolution seems to be holding up. We both increased time on the bike today so I got up a good sweat first time for ages.
> Will get the road bike out tomorrow.


You found it down the back of the settee?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You found it down the back of the settee?


Close. It was in my comfy chair in the coservatory


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Strong winds back tomorrow Dave according to the weather people.


Ah. Well that would certainly change things.
My phone still shows it as "gentle winds" of 9mph but Im not sure I can trust that.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Cleaned the drivetrain, trued the back wheel and put new brake blocks on my hack bike. Feel like I should go out on it now but by heck it's chilly. Could easily be persuaded to put the kettle on and sit in front of the fire with a good book.



You could say your days work is done and save something for tomorrow


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You found it down the back of the settee?



Can often hide down there


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2019)

I've just got back. I've done my first ride in my new cycle shoes, they're comfy and warmer than the ancient pair I've been wearing the last few years, but creak almost as much, so a creaky 57 miles for me today. The weather forecast was for light winds, it was wrong! I had great fun on the way out with a tail wind and then spent most of the way back slogging into a head wind.

Edited to add picture


----------



## roadrash (14 Jan 2019)

A like for the tailwind not the head wind


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2019)

Just come in from 6 hours caravan fettling. Almost got it to my satisfaction. I'm a bit perfectionist with anything mechanical - probably a throwback to my race engine building days. Just got to check the spare wheel, sort out the right hand side motor mover, get the fridge running on gas, change the battery in the alarm system and oil all the locks. Should be good to go then.
Don't get me wrong - the van's a good one - it's just that some people don't seem to be too bothered if things stop working. I just couldn't be like that.


----------



## GM (14 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> View attachment 446697
> 
> Built one up for a mate yesterday. He then ask me to take it for a spin today as i was going out with some of the club.Arrived at the metting place. Everyone was suprised to see me on a E bike. Anyway they all thought it looked good. Took a bit of getting used to.as i am used to Di2.did not take long i was soon flicking through the gears like pro. First thing i really noticed was how comfatable it was.Pro logo saddle felt really nice. We only did 26 miles so not really a hard ride. But i could end up trying one on my own bike. Anyway the E bit.felt a bit strange to start with. The motor cutting in and out. 15mph the motor cuts out. Then you are on your own. I did struggle to stay with the guys on the long flats. The bike is heavy. But when it came to the hills. This is what its all about. Effortless climbing. The guys where really impressed with my climbing. Icould have gone a lot quicker and taken a few KOMs. But that is not what i am about. Just keeping it at my usual pace. I would not have one myself. Well not yet anyway. But when i start to struggle with the normal club rides. I would defo think about one. So to round up i think there is a place for these. It would make life a lot easier for a few old boys and girls. Not really for the young. Or idiot KOM hunters.but if it helps put bums on saddles thats fine. Am looking forward to the Saturday ride. Paul will be pulling me up a few hills. But he is going to suffer on the short sharp hills once we get over 15mph.




Derrick. Your friend Paul, is that the same Paul that had the Bianchi shop in Winchmore Hill. I took my Bianchi in there for a service once, shame it closed as it was a good shop.


----------



## derrick (14 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> Derrick. Your friend Paul, is that the same Paul that had the Bianchi shop in Winchmore Hill. I took my Bianchi in there for a service once, shame it closed as it was a good shop.


No Another one. But Paul Osullivan is still about, He would never get on an E bike. Was a shame it closed


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2019)

Well I've had a crappy day. Nothing has worked since the moment I looked out the window and decided not to ride - 50 minutes later the sun came out.

I made a shepherd's pie but not enough mash to cover it. Had to make a load more mash, washing machine appears to be leaking, etc. etc. things just kept on going wrong........

........ finally I got to spinning and all the bikes were taken.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've had a crappy day. Nothing has worked since the moment I looked out the window and decided not to ride - 50 minutes later the sun came out.
> 
> I made a shepherd's pie but not enough mash to cover it. Had to make a load more mash, washing machine appears to be leaking, etc. etc. things just kept on going wrong........
> 
> ........ finally I got to spinning and all the bikes were taken.


As Forrest Gump said "Sh1t Happens"


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2019)

We're down the club


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> We're down the club
> 
> View attachment 447145


Looks busy..........


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> As Forrest Gump said "Sh1t Happens"



It did today


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2019)

Pistol day tomorrow. Do I do 6 metres on iron sights, or 10 with holographic? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've had a crappy day. Nothing has worked since the moment I looked out the window and decided not to ride - 50 minutes later the sun came out.
> 
> I made a shepherd's pie but not enough mash to cover it. Had to make a load more mash, *washing machine appears to be leaking, *etc. etc. things just kept on going wrong........
> 
> ........ finally I got to spinning and all the bikes were taken.


Hotpoint/Creda...

Check the sump and door seal.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> As Forrest Gump said "Sh1t Happens"


Thought it was mis-heard by the fella wanting a slogan. "It happens", after running through some, became Sh!t happens.


----------



## gavroche (14 Jan 2019)

Been spending the last two days converting part of the cellar into a workshop. It is now finished and that leaves me with moving my tools from the shed into it and decide where to put them. The shed will now be entirely dedicated to my bikes and cycling stuff.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2019)

See, Gav is like me, with well defined buildings and spaces for stuff.


----------



## screenman (14 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> See, Gav is like me, with well defined buildings and spaces for stuff.



It is when you have too much stuff for the area available the problems begin. I am toying with a bike store, turbo room outbuilding as a project for this spring.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2019)

I've actually still for a decent sized spare shed full of junk that needs tipping. Once it's clear I have more sheds than things to use them for


----------



## screenman (14 Jan 2019)

Not forgetting if you are not careful rubbish will accumulate to fill the space available.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Not forgetting if you are not careful rubbish will accumulate to fill the space available.




If your not careful? . Forgone conclusion here that is. Any space equals crap filling it.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2019)

New club first visit, I won on the bingo and my Good Lady won on the raffle. We were a little early and the crowd was a little sparse but it filled up nicely as the night wore on, and a lot of the people there were from our Wednesday afternoon club.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Pistol day tomorrow. Do I do 6 metres on iron sights, or 10 with holographic? Decisions, decisions.


Mozambique from 4.....


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> If your not careful? . Forgone conclusion here that is. Any space equals crap filling it.



Same here, if a space is created someone finds something to fill it with.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Same here, if a space is created someone finds something to fill it with.



Here it works like this; I create space, Mrs P fills it. The exception being the garage, that is MINE!


----------



## screenman (15 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Here it works like this; I create space, Mrs P fills it. The exception being the garage, that is MINE!



I could write exactly the same.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2019)

Morning has broken,
Just like my Y fronts,
Blackbird has spoken, 
Just like the elastic....!


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2019)

Day 3 of caravan fettling, today.
Should be all done and dusted by lunchtime, so a celebratory beverage may be imbibed at my local hostelry. 
Checking out a few sites locally, to give the new van a trial run in the next week or so.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2019)

Morning folks. Another awful nights sleep. Cool here today.


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2019)

Good morning people, not a good nights sleep and I slept in, off to yoga in about a quarter of an hour.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2019)

Cool here today, slight breeze.


----------



## screenman (15 Jan 2019)

Not a good night sleep, woke up throughout the night with streaming nose and eye's, decided to skip swimming and feeling better now. Worse than that though is the knee I have had arthritis in for over 30 years is really playing up, so the planned ride for today is off. 

The positive though is time spent at the desk doing a load of write ups for the new website, so not a wasted day.

Pams first customer has failed to turn up.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> See, Gav is like me, with well defined buildings and spaces for stuff.


Whereas I sort my garage out each spring and by autumn its a tip and I cant find anything


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2019)

Yet another planned visit to Liverpool* bites the dust as we got up too late**. We will do it Friday for certain.
**We need a full day as I want to visit the 'old' museum.....must be 30 years since I last went there.
So.......I will go for an overdue haircut then we will go out as Mrs D needs a nee passport photo (last week she sat in a booth, paid £6.00 and got 4 photos of the top of her head ).
I will then do an all day breckie.
*my original plan was for a bike ride till a kind CCr pointed out the forcast


----------



## screenman (15 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yet another planned visit to Liverpool* bites the dust as we got up too late**. We will do it Friday for certain.
> **We need a full day as I want to visit the 'old' museum.....must be 30 years since I last went there.
> So.......I will go for an overdue haircut then we will go out as Mrs D needs a nee passport photo (last week she sat in a booth, paid £6.00 and got 4 photos of the top of her head ).
> I will then do an all day breckie.
> *my original plan was for a bike ride till a kind CCr pointed out the forcast



Love Liverpool, you have just reminded me to book a few days for March. We like to pop into The Cavern at lunchtime and crawl back out not sure when.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Jan 2019)

Quite windy here but decided to go for a ride anyway as Mrs. jg has to go into the Toon so I'll take the opportunity to get a lift through the urban grot. Plan is to ride from Newburn on the western edge of Newcastle out into Northumberland and loop back into Co. Durham over the Tyne and Derwent valleys.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yet another planned visit to Liverpool* bites the dust as we got up too late**. We will do it Friday for certain.
> **We need a full day as I want to visit the 'old' museum.....must be 30 years since I last went there.
> So.......I will go for an overdue haircut then we will go out as Mrs D needs a nee passport photo (last week she sat in a booth, paid £6.00 and got 4 photos of the top of her head ).
> I will then do an all day breckie.
> *my original plan was for a bike ride till a kind CCr pointed out the forcast



Passport photos are easily down with a phone, laptop etc. if only needed for an online application.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jan 2019)

Morning to you all, A grey start to the day here. Out with the dog shortly. MrsP is not working today but is going to her usual pilates class and then coffee with her ladies afterwards. Not much to do today so a domestics day at home. Maybe a quick trip out on the bike and then to my local butcher to get some braising steak for tonights casserole.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Love Liverpool, you have just reminded me to book a few days for March.



Me too. Some great pubs - the Phil being our favourite so far. Seem to remember a few that were lined with wall carvings done by the chippies from the shipyards. Can't remember the name though as we were a bit tired and emotional by the time we got back to our digs. Vaguely remember being shown Queen Victoria's knob.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2019)

Another who slept badly. Woke at 3.40, read till 6.30, slept till 8.45.

Next I need to get up, dress well and head off to check out Ford Fiestas for my lad. I have the task of narrowing the choice down so he can test drive and decide on Thursday.

Hope to get on the allotment and get to spinning early.

First priority is to get out of bed!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2019)

PS - no politics in here but I'm quite excited to see how tonight pans out. One of the biggest weeks in my lifetime.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yet another planned visit to Liverpool* bites the dust as we got up too late**. We will do it Friday for certain.
> **We need a full day as I want to visit the 'old' museum.....must be 30 years since I last went there.
> So.......I will go for an overdue haircut then we will go out as Mrs D needs a nee passport photo (last week she sat in a booth, paid £6.00 and got 4 photos of the top of her head ).
> I will then do an all day breckie.
> *my original plan was for a bike ride till a kind CCr pointed out the forcast




. Sorry. Shouldn't laugh i suppose.


----------



## GM (15 Jan 2019)

Morning all. Another Liverpool liker here, spent some great weekends up there when my daughter went to John Moores.




PaulSB said:


> PS - no politics in here but I'm quite excited to see how tonight pans out. One of the biggest weeks in my lifetime.




It certainly is! personally I hope we remain.


----------



## screenman (15 Jan 2019)

Spent the last couple of hours writing up the stock and prices for the new site, I wonder how long I will be able to keep to the prices I am charging today.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Love Liverpool, you have just reminded me to book a few days for March. We like to pop into The Cavern at lunchtime and crawl back out not sure when.


I used to go there at lunch time in the early 60s as I worked at the pierhead.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Looks busy..........



It must have been early, to get the best seats


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It did today



Better day today hopefully for you


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2019)

I had a good yoga session this morning, doing some sausages for lunch then I've got the challenge of getting my Good Lady to her hospital appointment on time, normally the hospital is grid locked and when you do get in the car park you have to drive circuits until someone leaves.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2019)

Is it lunchtime already? . Spaghetti and meatballs for us today.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2019)

Use my new egg poacher to do today's lunch. No beer left so had to settle for a bottle of Becks instead.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I had a good yoga session this morning, doing some sausages for lunch then I've got the challenge of getting my Good Lady to her hospital appointment on time, normally the hospital is grid locked and when you do get in the car park you have to drive circuits until someone leaves.


I didnt realise you went to the main Warrington hospital


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it lunchtime already? . Spaghetti and meatballs for us today.


Homemade I trust ?


----------



## jongooligan (15 Jan 2019)

Sunny and fairly mild but quite windy for today's ride.





53 miles with 3,300ft of ascent. Can certainly feel the extra weight I've put on over Christmas.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Homemade I trust ?



Of course.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2019)

OK parents. Opinions would be welcomed. This is the scenario. My son and his partner need a "new" car. Father will be lending them the cash to be repaid plus the interest I would earn over the loan period, a pitiful amount but there is a principal here - money is not free. They will save £800-1000 in finance costs.

They want a Fiesta with a budget of £5000-6500 and low mileage. I've been viewing vehicles today. Do I:

Guide them towards the lower cost vehicles?

OR

Towards the two I would buy myself which are at the top of their budget?

Real dilemma. There is no mid-ground it seems. Low cost are tatty, top of budget are smart, clean, good spec and low mileage. Price difference is £1000-1200


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2019)

Lordy. I'd guide them towards the Corsa, which is as exciting as a dinner date with Roy Cropper, but much better at withstanding abuse and much less likely to suddenly dump their coolant all over the road spend turn their engine into a puddle of molten slag. Their budget puts them small bang in the danger zone.

Unless they want a diesel, in which case I wouldn't be looking at Festers anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2019)

@Drago I've always avoided Vauxhalls but the Corsa might be a good shout? It's not a vehicle I'm familiar with. 

I know bugger all about cars - 40 years of company cars means you drive what you're given.

We looked at, and they discounted, a lot of cars last Sunday.  I was exhausted.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK parents. Opinions would be welcomed. This is the scenario. My son and his partner need a "new" car. Father will be lending them the cash to be repaid plus the interest I would earn over the loan period, a pitiful amount but there is a principal here - money is not free. They will save £800-1000 in finance costs.
> 
> They want a Fiesta with a budget of £5000-6500 and low mileage. I've been viewing vehicles today. Do I:
> 
> ...


My advice......do NOT charge interest.
Many years ago the conpany I worked for went bump overnight and I was skint. My dad loaned me some money and charged me the interest he would have got in the bank.
I have never forgotten or forgiven that. Your own flesh and blood has a problem and are charged interest.........not worth it IMHO.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2019)

@Dave7 - that's interesting. Thank you.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2019)

We are just about to sell Mrs Ds car. Corsa 5 door petrol auto with 16,500 miles and a full service history. A new battery as of today.
Was going to advertise it for £6,500. The dealer we bought it from will give us £6k. I will accept that.
Let me know if interested.
Only selling as we no longer need 2 cars.


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I didnt realise you went to the main Warrington hospital



I thought most hospitals were the same? This is Walesgrave Hospital in Coventry, it has a bit of a reputation for its parking. I got in the hospital about quarter past two, got in the carpark about twenty five past, let my good lady walk to her appointment about half past and finally found a spot about twenty to three.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2019)

@Dave7 - I will ask my son if he will look at the Corsa. He hasn't mentioned this as a possibility. Thank you.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Drago I've always avoided Vauxhalls but the Corsa might be a good shout? It's not a vehicle I'm familiar with.
> 
> I know bugger all about cars - 40 years of company cars means you drive what you're given.
> 
> We looked at, and they discounted, a lot of cars last Sunday.  I was exhausted.




I agree with Drago and a Corsa will be more ecconomic to run. Corsa it is from me.




Dave7 said:


> My advice......do NOT charge interest.
> Many years ago the conpany I worked for went bump overnight and I was skint. My dad loaned me some money and charged me the interest he would have got in the bank.
> I have never forgotten or forgiven that. Your own flesh and blood has a problem and are charged interest.........not worth it IMHO.




Sorry, but i disagree. Kids have to learn that you don't get something for nothing, and if they are told there is interest to pay and are happy to agree with it and pay it, then i certainly don't see anything wrong with that. Lets face it, Paul is only charging what he would get if his money was in the bank as as the interest rate is so low, they won't have to pay much interest to you. Why should you be out of pocket for doing them a favour especially when yohu and your wife have worked all your lives to earn what you have. Good luck witnh your decission.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2019)

Just ordered a new stock for my air rifle.


----------



## GM (15 Jan 2019)

My nephew had a corsa and was forever teased about having a hairdressers car.

I would go for the best you could afford. Perhaps if you reduced the interest a bit it might make it easier for them.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Drago I've always avoided Vauxhalls but the Corsa might be a good shout? It's not a vehicle I'm familiar with.
> 
> I know bugger all about cars - 40 years of company cars means you drive what you're given.
> 
> We looked at, and they discounted, a lot of cars last Sunday.  I was exhausted.



I dont know about the very latest generation that came out a year or so ago, bit the one before it was well regarded as a robust beastie that took abuse well as a CID/general running about for civvy staff taxi. Ragged stupid from cold 4 times a day, never cleaned, levels never checked, serviced late, and they never broke. Dull to drive but hell, its transport not a romantic night with Dr Alice.

They also had Fiestas and the new space age style micra, and they broken with alarming regularity in that environment.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I agree with Drago and a Corsa will be more ecconomic to run. Corsa it is from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would not ask for interest on the loan to the kids. I have lent money to them on several occasions. Yes, agree a time frame for the repayments, but to make money out of them is a bit low and Scrooge like.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> I would not ask for interest on the loan to the kids. I have lent money to them on several occasions. Yes, agree a time frame for the repayments, but to make money out of them is a bit low and Scrooge like.




I daresay peoples feelings all depend on past experiences of lending money.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2019)

80 miler tomorrow, albeit split into 2 parts. Gotta take some SAR documents to someone. Weather forecast is good, I need the exercise, so Colin the Claud is getting a run out. I'll find a nice greasy spoon while I'm over there and refuel ready for the ride back, cos fried bread is the ultimate cycling fuel.


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2019)

First!


----------



## screenman (16 Jan 2019)

Been at the computor for a few hours doing some more writing up for the new site, this is not something that comes easy to me, I managed 4 hours of it yesterday before I needed to walk away from it, not much longer than I feel the same today.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2019)

Booked our first trip of the year yesterday.
Found a very nice little site not far from us where we can give the new van a trial run. Just staying for 2 nights, but it may turn out longer.
So we're off next Wednesday.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2019)

Morning folks. . Horrible wet and cold here.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2019)

Hello! Very wet, very windy. I shall clean out the garage today.

Thanks for the comments re our car situation. No.3 son is test driving two Fiestas tomorrow - he will then chose.

On the money front I've found a third way. I shall buy this on a credit card, take out a 0% balance transfer card and move the borrowing to the new card. Depending on the card we chose over 32 months that will cost between £00 and £113. Happy days.


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2019)

Just letting my breakfast settle down then I off out on the bike. Likely be most of the day I reckons.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> I would not ask for interest on the loan to the kids. I have lent money to them on several occasions. Yes, agree a time frame for the repayments, but to make money out of them is a bit low and Scrooge like.



Yes, I agree and understand this view, it isn't intended as such. The kids offered to do this. The total finance cost is in excess of £2000 and would take five years to repay. Crackers for a car which could, God forbid, be a write off in that period.


----------



## Paulus (16 Jan 2019)

Good morning all, a grey damp start to the day here, so no jobs in the garden will be done today. Just about to have my boiled eggs and soldiers for brekie with a mug of tea before taking muttley out over the fields for a damp hour or two.


----------



## jongooligan (16 Jan 2019)

Slept through Mrs. jg's alarm again this morning. Only just woken up. Really got the hang of retirement from the off.

Raining here so garage fettling after walking the mutt. Trial run for new motorbike satnav this afternoon once it's faired up a bit.


----------



## GM (16 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hello! Very wet, very windy. I shall clean out the garage today.
> 
> Thanks for the comments re our car situation. No.3 son is test driving two Fiestas tomorrow - he will then chose.
> 
> On the money front I've found a third way. I shall buy this on a credit card, take out a 0% balance transfer card and move the borrowing to the new card. Depending on the card we chose over 32 months that will cost between £00 and £113. Happy days.





That's what I did when my daughter passed her test and wanted a car, funny enough that was a Fiesta, a blue one, £2.5 grand, P reg 3 years old. After 4 years being a good sister she gave it to my son when passed his test. I think he sold it on eBay in the end for £450.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Really got the hang of retirement from the off.


Easy innit?


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2019)

Good morning. I've spent 45 minutes on the turbo this morning, I've got some housework to do then we're out to lunch, and then down the club for the afternoon.


----------



## Lee_M (16 Jan 2019)

currently staying with my mum (81) as she goes through chemo.

Was told she'd need looking after for a week. So far there have been no side effects (which is good), so she's been sitting watching shoot daytime TV and running me ragged. 
Gonna need a holiday after this.

Oh, and I also dislocated my knee walking the dog last week, so no cycling excapes either


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2019)

Lee_M said:


> currently staying with my mum (81) as she goes through chemo.
> 
> Was told she'd need looking after for a week. So far there have been no side effects (which is good), so she's been sitting watching shoot daytime TV and running me ragged.
> Gonna need a holiday after this.
> ...




A like for the fact that you are looking after your mum.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2019)

Shopping in Bideford this morning and now awaiting a chip buttie in the Black'Oss in Braunton.







It arrived.....£3.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2019)

So last night the forcast on my phone was overcast but dry.
Sat in conservatory with a coffee at 08.00 and that forcast seemed ok.
Got to golf at 10.00 and it pissitively possed down .
Just hung everything up to dry and am back in conservatory but this time with a large whisky . I might just follow that with another one


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2019)

Safely home. Tired, wet and nacked. Thanking my lucky stars that i've been hitting my pins hard on leg day with the weights, they made surprisingly light work of some unpleasant inclines and didn't let me down. Not so nice were my lungs, that at times wanted to leap out my mouth and go on their own way. Only cure for that is more riding.

Had the closes pass of my life from a bus near Daventry, not even a fists with from the end of my handlebar. So close that some of the passengers even looked horrified. S***-O-Gram sent to Stagecoach, and if I don't get a positive response the Feds can have my video to do with as they will.


----------



## screenman (16 Jan 2019)

I just got my tax bill. Mind you that is better than not getting a tax bill.


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Safely home. Tired, wet and nacked. Thanking my lucky stars that i've been hitting my pins hard on leg day with the weights, they made surprisingly light work of some unpleasant inclines and didn't let me down. Not so nice were my lungs, that at times wanted to leap out my mouth and go on their own way. Only cure for that is more riding.
> 
> Had the closes pass of my life from a bus near Daventry, not even a fists with from the end of my handlebar. So close that some of the passengers even looked horrified. S***-O-Gram sent to Stagecoach, and if I don't get a positive response the Feds can have my video to do with as they will.



A like for the ride, well done, what was the mileage? Not for the close pass.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jan 2019)

Evening  I missed this morning


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Booked our first trip of the year yesterday.
> Found a very nice little site not far from us where we can give the new van a trial run. Just staying for 2 nights, but it may turn out longer.
> So we're off next Wednesday.



Hope the weather isn't too bad for you. It doesnt look to clever for the next 10 days at least


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. . Horrible wet and cold here.



Did it eventually stop?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Safely home. Tired, wet and nacked. Thanking my lucky stars that i've been hitting my pins hard on leg day with the weights, they made surprisingly light work of some unpleasant inclines and didn't let me down. Not so nice were my lungs, that at times wanted to leap out my mouth and go on their own way. Only cure for that is more riding.
> 
> Had the closes pass of my life from a bus near Daventry, not even a fists with from the end of my handlebar. So close that some of the passengers even looked horrified. S***-O-Gram sent to Stagecoach, and if I don't get a positive response the Feds can have my video to do with as they will.



Good luck with that, I hope some action is taken, however I wont hold my breath.
I know the feeling, out on Sunday with friends and a van came past so close I reckon if I had stuck my elbow out I could have probably rubbed the side of the van. What was even worse was the fact there was nothing even coming the other way, probably a deliberate act. Absolute t####r.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did it eventually stop?




It did, but it started again. Seems like we have sleety rain at the moment


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It did, but it started again. Seems like we have sleety rain at the moment



Its looking a bit grim for a few days at least


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Evening  I missed this morning


You still talk to us after your latest euromillions win.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You still talk to us after your latest euromillions win.


Yeah I've got to talk to you lot or I would be speechless


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah I've got to talk to you lot or I would be speechless


You could just use sign language


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You could just use sign language


Both fingers?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Both fingers?





Spoiler: These?



http://www.google.com/search?q=shut...ved=0ahUKEwiXrvC3iPPfAhWWSxUIHbfwAA8Q_AUIBigB


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

Required, small refigerator due to an increase in power outages, and the time they last.

Door will require opening, normal rule is to leave it shut. Medication storage, requires one that is either battery or gas powered. *But will be required to be on for long periods. Only a small size required.

Any ideas?*


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Required, small refigerator due to an increase in power outages, and the time they last.
> 
> Door will require opening, normal rule is to leave it shut. Medication storage, requires one that is either battery or gas powered. *But will be required to be on for long periods. Only a small size required.
> 
> Any ideas?*


Try looking at some of the small cool boxes/fridges made for motor homes and camper vans.

https://www.caravanfridges.co.uk/


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

Cool boxes warm, with many relying on the cool packs stored in a freezer to maintain their temperature. Not always viable in a power cut.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cool boxes warm, with many relying on the cool packs stored in a freezer to maintain their temperature. Not always viable in a power cut.


Run them off mains power on a general basis then switch to 12v battery to maintain temperature during a power outage. 
With my caravan, I get the fridge down to temperature on mains hook up at home, then switch over to the 12v whilst towing which keeps the temperature down.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Both fingers?



Or just 1


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2019)

Do you think we would get a discount on a bulk order?








https://www.sloganite.com/collectio...MIhsX4h6jz3wIVxnTTCh3b8QbREAEYASAAEgJJVPD_BwE


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Do you think we would get a discount on a bulk order?
> 
> View attachment 447471
> 
> ...



You might offend someone in the pc world we live in


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Do you think we would get a discount on a bulk order?
> 
> View attachment 447471
> 
> ...




Perfect.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You might offend someone in the pc world we live in


And?


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You might offend someone in the pc world we live in



You love in a computer store?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> You love in a computer store?


Handy for his late night meal though.


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2019)

drizzly start to the day at wigan pier and a bit breezy


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2019)

Snowing here. A proper blizzard, though I don't think it'll settle. Bbrrr. Time to throw another commie kn the fire.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2019)

Morning people!

It's gonna bright, bright sunshiny day........very still and clear skies.

No riding today as I'm taking No.3 son to test drive and hopefully buy a car.


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2019)

Good morning from s bright and sunny Coventry, it looks like my ride today will start with a walk, our road looks more suited to skating than cycling, I was laying in bed earlier and could here strange noises, it was the neighbors spinning their wheels as they tried to drive off.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2019)

Good morning peeps. Bloomin cold here.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2019)

Up at 07.00 and straight on the exercise bike followed by a few weights (you will have to imagine a smug look).
Toast and coffee as I type then off to golf.
Blue skies and sunshine but cold.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2019)

Brrrr........6°c out there this morning!


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jan 2019)

Hi  2.5c here


----------



## Paulus (17 Jan 2019)

Morning all, a cold and sleety start to the day here. The sun is trying to break through, so it should be bright later on.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2019)

It is a bright sunny day here, but hellish cold as well.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2019)

So I'm sat in Fiesta on the first test drive.........it's run out of fuel less than one mile from the dealership!!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> So I'm sat in Fiesta on the first test drive.........it's run out of fuel less than one mile from the dealership!!




Oops. Not a good start


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> So I'm sat in Fiesta on the first test drive.........it's run out of fuel less than one mile from the dealership!!



Whoops.


----------



## screenman (17 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> So I'm sat in Fiesta on the first test drive.........it's run out of fuel less than one mile from the dealership!!



Not a dealer I would trust then, none of my customers would do that.


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2019)

I'd phone them and tell them where they can find it!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Not a dealer I would trust then, none of my customers would do that.



Evans Halshaw. TBH the salesman is dropping points on a number of things. Always difficult when your customer is a retired sales manager!!

Starbucks now and on to the next test drive.


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2019)

I got a nasty migraine. Paint killers arent touching up.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I got a nasty migraine. Paint killers arent touching up.


You need more beer...


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2019)

Hell yeah!


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2019)

its probably caused by the smell from your Y fronts


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2019)

I've just got back, in the end it was a nice morning for a bike ride, I had to walk out to the main road, our road and the next road were like skating rinks but most of the lanes were OK. It was cold and there was a strong breeze but the sun was shinning and I enjoyed my 53 miles. Not only that I had a proper bacon sandwich at the cafe, an inch thick one.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2019)

Well we bought a Fiesta and I'm pleased to say my lad made the right decision without me having to guide him. Paid £300 more and got a far, far superior vehicle.

The second salesman could not have been more pleasantly professional. I bet he sells a lot of cars.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well we bought a Fiesta and I'm pleased to say my lad made the right decision without me having to guide him. Paid £300 more and got a far, far superior vehicle.
> 
> The second salesman could not have been more pleasantly professional. I bet he sells a lot of cars.


Nice one.
My grandson got his first car last year. He had his mind set on a particular heap(and it was a heap) and would not listen to his parents so in steps grandad. I gifted him some money but only if he promised to let me help him choose it. He actually decided on a nice Kia with quite low mileage.
But..........when he came to show it to his 'nana' (Mrs D) he reversed into her car . That cost him £300.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I got a nasty migraine. Paint killers arent touching up.


Is that something you suffer from much ?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I've just got back, in the end it was a nice morning for a bike ride, I had to walk out to the main road, our road and the next road were like skating rinks but most of the lanes were OK. It was cold and there was a strong breeze but the sun was shinning and I enjoyed my 53 miles. Not only that I had a proper bacon sandwich at the cafe, an inch thick one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 447528


Looks too dry.
It should have butter and brown sauce ouzing out.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2019)

Played golf.....by the blumin blinkin flipin ecky thunp it was cold. The wind seemed to cut right through.
This whisky is warming me up though .
Just about to tuck into a chicken casserole......the word yummy springs to mind.


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Looks too dry.
> It should have butter and brown sauce ouzing out.



Its got plenty of butter on it, I don't do brown sauce, I'm a red sauce man, my mate likes both on his bacon sandwich.


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2019)

So headache tabs and a cuppa and I feel a fair bit better.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Its got plenty of butter on it, I don't do brown sauce, I'm a red sauce man, my mate likes both on his bacon sandwich.


You are both heathens and at the very least should be shot at dawn.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> So headache tabs and a cuppa and I feel a fair bit better.


I understood that headache tabs dont touch migraines ???
I occasionally get them. My Doc says mine are called tunnel vision as, when I get one, I lose peripheral sight. Fortunately I dont often get one.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Looks too dry.
> It should have butter and brown sauce ouzing out.



At first read I thought you meant the road..........


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Its got plenty of butter on it, I don't do brown sauce, I'm a red sauce man, my mate likes both on his bacon sandwich.



Bacon sandwich = red sauce
Beans on toast = brown sauce

Well established club rule up here!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2019)

BBQ pork and golden vegerable rice for us today. Another cold night in store i think


----------



## screenman (17 Jan 2019)

Swim done, finished all the dents on the Bentley I have been playing with, washed both cars, walked grandog, done Lidl shop and now sitting with a VAT.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jan 2019)

0c here all ready


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are both heathens and at the very least should be shot at dawn.


Red?


----------



## jongooligan (17 Jan 2019)

Let me put an end to this for you:

Tomato sauce is for fish finger sandwiches
Brown sauce is for bacon sandwiches
Mustard is for sausage sandwiches (and pork pies)

This is the one and only true way.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2019)

Noooooo!

Salt and vinegar is for fish finger sarnies.
Tomato sauce is for Egg & Chips.
Brown sauce is for bacon or sausage sarnies.
English mustard is for pork pies.

What is wrong with people?!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2019)

You are all wrong. Red sauce is for everything. English mustard is for beef. The end.

Brown sauce is shite


----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You are all wrong. Red sauce is for everything. English mustard is for beef. The end.
> 
> Brown sauce is shite


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Let me put an end to this for you:
> 
> Tomato sauce is for fish finger sandwiches
> Brown sauce is for bacon sandwiches
> ...


And a banger & bacon sarnie?


----------



## gavroche (17 Jan 2019)

Workbench finished on Monday, 1m wide x 2.300 m long. Tomorrow, I will screw a woodboard on the wall above it for various tools. Should look the part when all finished. My wife has already projects for me to work on.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> And a banger & bacon sarnie?


Brown sauce of course.


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2019)

I just put red sauce on everything.


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2019)

Red sauce is the favoured sauce of Fidel Castro. True Republicans have HP.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I just put red sauce on everything.


Heathen!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I just put red sauce on everything.




Top man.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> And a banger & bacon sarnie?



Doesn´t exist - no such thing - you just made that up to be awkward. That's like allowing your fried egg yolk to run into your beans or tomatoes - just doesn't happen.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Doesn´t exist - no such thing - you just made that up to be awkward. That's like allowing your fried egg yolk to run into your beans or tomatoes - just doesn't happen.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 447568
> 
> View attachment 447569


Stop it!


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Brown sauce is shite



your just wierd


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> your just wierd




So i have been told.


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Brown sauce is shite



Ah, I'd been wondering what it's made from.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)




----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2019)

I worked in the HP sauce factory in Aston, Birmingham for a couple of weeks in 1974 doing a wiring scheme for their phone system.
Twas mouth watering!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2019)

Can I just settle this.
As I am from the Wirral I am obviously an expert.
Welshie....... your people no nowt about sauce.
Bacon or sausage butties have brown sauce.
Omlettes etc have red sauce.
I rest my case.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Can I just settle this.
> As I am from the Wirral I am obviously an expert.
> Welshie....... your people no nowt about sauce.
> Bacon or sausage butties have brown sauce.
> ...


The wrong side o'Pennines though!


----------



## Ian H (17 Jan 2019)

If the food's crap, douse it with sauce, any sauce.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Can I just settle this.
> As I am from the Wirral I am obviously an expert.
> Welshie....... your people no nowt about sauce.
> Bacon or sausage butties have brown sauce.
> ...


What'd tha use?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Can I just settle this.
> As I am from the Wirral I am obviously an expert.
> Welshie....... your people no nowt about sauce.
> Bacon or sausage butties have brown sauce.
> ...




It isn't your fault you are just plain wrong. Shame really.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning from s bright and sunny Coventry, it looks like my ride today will start with a walk, our road looks more suited to skating than cycling, I was laying in bed earlier and could here strange noises, it was the neighbors spinning their wheels as they tried to drive off.



Looks like we could have a few more similar days to come. It pays to be sensible and avoid riding sometimes during these conditions.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Morning people!
> 
> It's gonna bright, bright sunshiny day........very still and clear skies.
> 
> No riding today as I'm taking No.3 son to test drive and hopefully buy a car.



Did he make a decision?


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning peeps. Bloomin cold here.



Always cold in Wales by the sound of it


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Brrrr........6°c out there this morning!



And that is down in the warmer part of the country


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> So I'm sat in Fiesta on the first test drive.........it's run out of fuel less than one mile from the dealership!!



Class


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oops. Not a good start



Red faces I think


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> You need more beer...



Or to think about Dr Alice


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I've just got back, in the end it was a nice morning for a bike ride, I had to walk out to the main road, our road and the next road were like skating rinks but most of the lanes were OK. It was cold and there was a strong breeze but the sun was shinning and I enjoyed my 53 miles. Not only that I had a proper bacon sandwich at the cafe, an inch thick one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 447528



Well done, I am always wary when its icy as the lanes tend to be dangerous.
Bacon sandwich looked very nice indeed.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well we bought a Fiesta and I'm pleased to say my lad made the right decision without me having to guide him. Paid £300 more and got a far, far superior vehicle.
> 
> The second salesman could not have been more pleasantly professional. I bet he sells a lot of cars.



You do seem to get some very arrogant cocky salesmen that think they can take the p##s out of you. It makes you wonder how they can stay in the job, it would be nice if a lot more people saw through them and walked away.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You are all wrong. Red sauce is for everything. English mustard is for beef. The end.
> 
> Brown sauce is shite



Horse radish for beef


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


>



Welsh v English


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Or to think about Dr Alice


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Brown sauce of course.



Sorry has to be red


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I just put red sauce on everything.



My favourite also


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Top man.



+1


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> your just wierd



She is from a strange place 
But I do agree with her sauce choice


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> So i have been told.



At least you admit it


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> The wrong side o'Pennines though!



Even odder on your side


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 447611



That will get @Drago feeling better 
Very nice indeed


----------



## Paulus (18 Jan 2019)

Morning all , been awake since 4am for some reason. I only found out that when I went to make some tea thinking that it was about 6.30 ish and saw the clock in the kitchen.  The dog and the cats gave me a strange look as I fed them. 3 mugs of tea later and several chapters of my book later I think I have peaked too early. It is frosty and dark outside so I will give it another hour or so before the dog and I go to the fields for an hour or two.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2019)

Hello! Well if I had settled down to sleep earlier than 00:40 then I'd feel less groggy this morning.

Our walking day today. The forecast threatened sleet and snow when the route was discussed so we are doing seven mile local loop plus pub lunch. Makes a nice change to humping a rucksack round all day.

Sky is clear and forecast sleet moved back to tonight.

Collecting the car at 4.30pm


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2019)

Sauce observations after considerable thought:

Red - bacon, egg or chip barms or any combination. Also permissible on fish and chips, hot dogs

Brown sauce - beans, sausage barm

Tartare - fish and chips to which it's permissible to add red and/or Mayo. Any combination of the three is OK

Mustard English - ham, hot dogs

Mustard French - 

Mayo - cheese and salad or cheese and tomato barm

Horseradish - beef, salmon and trout but only cold


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 447611



Now that is a pleasant sight!

Cold here, a dusting of snow on the ground. Still got a headache so feet up, lots of rest, and make sure I wear my reading glasses. I've ducked out of SAR training tonight because of my head - its first aid, and I only requalified a couple of months ago anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2019)

TOMATOES

More controversy I fear. Tinned tomatoes should NEVER be part of a full English.

To gain 10/10 a Full English breakfast tomato must be halved, cored and grilled to squishily soft. Hard, luke warm tomatoes result in immediate disqualification.

The juices should mingle gently with the beans.


----------



## GM (18 Jan 2019)

Morning all. Busy morning coming up, Pilates and dog walking and make a start on decorating the hall this afternoon.

On the sauce front..... Salad cream with fish fingers, English mustard with a pork pie.

Went to see Stan & Ollie last night, most certainly is a good film!


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2019)

There can be only one, end of discussion..
..


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> TOMATOES
> 
> More controversy I fear. Tinned tomatoes should NEVER be part of a full English.
> 
> ...


No! Definitely got to be tinned plum tomatoes.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Sauce observations after considerable thought:
> 
> Red - bacon, egg or chip barms or any combination. Also permissible on fish and chips, hot dogs
> 
> ...


That's some crazy mixed up thinking thar boy!


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> No! Definitely got to be tinned plum tomatoes.



^^^^that man speaks sense^^^^ (bet you don't hear that very often)


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^that man speaks sense^^^^ (bet you don't hear that very often)


All the time when I'm not on here....


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^that man speaks sense^^^^ (bet you don't hear that very often)




Not on this forum no.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Morning troops. Bloomin cold here as well. Quite Brrrrr.. Another rubbish nights sleep here as well.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> No! Definitely got to be tinned plum tomatoes.



NO! NO! NO! 

That's just so wrong


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2019)

I've just taken my evening meds in error..........


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've just taken my evening meds in error..........




Oh dearl another senior moment i see


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've just taken my evening meds in error..........



A double scotch for breakfast?


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

Tomatoes are the devils testicles, and tinned tomatoes Lucifers scrotum. Horrible, hateful things.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Tomatoes are the devils testicles, and tinned tomatoes Lucifers scrotum. Horrible, hateful things.




Hoorah. Another tomatoe hater here. Does anyone want to comment on my dislike of tomatoes............


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

You're clearly a sensible lass Miss Welshie.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Hoorah. Another tomatoe hater here. Does anyone want to comment on my dislike of tomatoes............



Is that a challenge or thinly disguised "watch what you say next"........?????


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> You're clearly a sensible lass Miss Welshie.



Why thank you Mr Drago


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Is that a challenge or thinly disguised "watch what you say next"........?????




I shall let you decide which it is. I do hope you make a good (wise) choice.


----------



## screenman (18 Jan 2019)

Swim done and back home, now off for an MRI scan.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

We had rain. Then snow flurries . Now it has stopped. But, it looks like it could start again.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> TOMATOES
> 
> More controversy I fear. Tinned tomatoes should NEVER be part of a full English.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with either presentation of tomatoes for a full English


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2019)

It's a bit awkward in our house, as I love tomatoes but MrsD has a pathological hatred of them. I think she must have been frightened by one as a child. We never go to Italian restaurants unfortunately.......


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2019)

Must dash........got to play NHS Pooh sticks.
(Over 60s only).


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Funnily enough i like spag bol. I will have a small amount of sauce, but fresh ones? Bleh


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Funnily enough i like spag bol. I will have a small amount of sauce, but fresh ones? Bleh



Now I'm no fan of tomato's, but I'm very fond of tomato sauce, I think its the squishy inside that puts me off


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

Smart car battery placed on charge. Booked myself unavailable for SAR callout because of this poxy headache.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It isn't your fault you are just plain wrong. Shame really.


REFEREEEEE.
Cant you mods sort this Welsh woman out


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2019)

Yay...it's Popmaster!


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> REFEREEEEE.
> Cant you mods sort this Welsh woman out


Summat like this?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Sauce observations after considerable thought:
> 
> Red - bacon, egg or chip barms or any combination. Also permissible on fish and chips, hot dogs
> 
> ...


Some of those suggestions are surely illegal.
You cannot have ANY type of sauce on eggs, beans or fish.
You have also dissed French mustard.
I am afraid its a damned good whipping for you.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Nothing wrong with either presentation of tomatoes for a full English


I prefer tomatoes, tinned or fresh grilled to baked beans with my breckie.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yay...it's Popmaster!


27 points was a good score for that set. I only got about 9.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Summat like this?
> View attachment 447659


Its a start for sure.
I feel a red card coming on though.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 27 points was a good score for that set. I only got about 9.


I missed the first 3 questions - just got back from the beach with the hound.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Hoorah. Another tomatoe hater here. Does anyone want to comment on my dislike of tomatoes............


Have you ever actually tasted testicles or scrotum ?????
I rest my case.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Have you ever actually tasted testicles or scrotum ?????
> I rest my case.


Bull?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> REFEREEEEE.
> Cant you mods sort this Welsh woman out




Sad man.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

I was really tired last night......a combination of playing golf in the freezing cold followed by a few whiskies. I was in bed, zonked out before ten. I said........."nothing special on tomorrow so I will sleep till I wake naturally".
So when I opened my eyes to look at the clock it was.........
........
.........
09.42 .
Not done that for many years


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

I slept with J K Rowling last night. 

She's given me a dose of hog warts.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2019)

Off for a stroll down to the village in a mo. Few pints in the George, then picking up FandC from Squires.


----------



## screenman (18 Jan 2019)

I am certain I fell asleep in the scanner, the nurse thought I did as well. Sitting on the TOM seat whilst Pam does some retail.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Nothing wrong with either presentation of tomatoes for a full English


Bit hard, but not impossible, to fry tinned tomatoes though.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was really tired last night......a combination of playing golf in the freezing cold followed by a few whiskies. I was in bed, zonked out before ten. I said........."nothing special on tomorrow so I will sleep till I wake naturally".
> So when I opened my eyes to look at the clock it was.........
> ........
> .........
> ...


Looked at the clock, or opened your eyes?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Looked at the clock, or opened your eyes?


Took me a moment but I got there .
Slept in so late I meant.


----------



## jongooligan (18 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> TOMATOES
> 
> More controversy I fear. Tinned tomatoes should NEVER be part of a full English.
> 
> ...



Not in full agreement with this but admire your attention to detail. 

Where do you stand on skins? I like to burn them slightly so that they are easy to peel off and discard. My bruv just shoves the whole lot in, skins and all 

Tinned tomatoes are the first thing to go onto the hob for a full English. Leave them on a slow simmer to evaporate most of the water and concentrate the flavour while all the other stuff is being prepared. MiL chucks in a teaspoon of sugar.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

You tube is great for old videos. Just watched Simon and Garfunkel, Smokie, the Eagles, Status quo.


----------



## Lee_M (18 Jan 2019)

apologies for bringing the retirement thread and cycling related together :-)

Just popped into JE James in Rotherham to cheer myself up (dislocated knee, and looking after my mum during her chemo), and left very disappointed, when did they decide that it wasnt worth having stuff to sell?
Hardly any winter cycling gear, and the wall full of wheels that I used to look at and drool over was empty.

Felt very much a shop on the way down.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2019)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You tube is great for old videos. Just watched Simon and Garfunkel, Smokie, the Eagles, Status quo.


What? All eating full English breakfasts


----------



## gavroche (18 Jan 2019)

Full of good intentions and things to do when I got up this morning. What happened up to now ? ..………………….. absolutely nothing. Only thing I did was to take the dog for a walk and then it started snowing so have a lazy day instead. There is always tomorrow or the day after. I can't work if I am not in the mood for it .


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2019)

@gavroche is it snowing heavy, me and mrs roadrash are in Llandudno sat/sun


----------



## GM (18 Jan 2019)

I've just given @roadrash a like, but not on here 

Had a nice little ride back from the gym, bitterly cold on the way there but warm on the way back, even got a sweat on!


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> I've just given @roadrash a like, but not on here



confused ….ahh on another forum ??


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What? All eating full English breakfasts




Less the tomatoes and mushrooms


----------



## GM (18 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> confused ….ahh on another forum ??


----------



## gavroche (18 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> @gavroche is it snowing heavy, me and mrs roadrash are in Llandudno sat/sun


No. It has stopped now and nothing on the ground so I should think you are safe to come over.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

Watching Naked Gun 2 1/2. I love Leslie Nielson.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

I have been a good(ish) boy after my lie in.
Did the exercise bike.
Did my 100 situps
Did my weights.
We are about to have the remains of chicken casserole with chips, bread & butter


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2019)

GM said:


>



Raleigh twenty forum ??


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Watching Naked Gun 2 1/2. I love Leslie Nielson.


Saw him live at the Malvern theatre a few years ago doing a one man show about Clarence Darrow.
A very talented performer.


----------



## screenman (18 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bit hard, but not impossible, to fry tinned tomatoes though.



Not as hard as hanging them out on the line to turn them into sun dried.


----------



## GM (18 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> Raleigh twenty forum ??




Cycling Related


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2019)

ahh yes , just seen it, I don't know which ones you though?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2019)

Snowing...........


----------



## screenman (18 Jan 2019)

I am off to the gym, see you all later.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

I've got a home gym.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

My son who lives around 10 miles away said that there was a one and a half inch covering of snow on top of the cars where he lives in Snowdonia National Park. Just a bit further north he said the snow was deeper.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> No! Definitely got to be tinned plum tomatoes.



I do think they are rather nice along with the fresh ones


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning troops. Bloomin cold here as well. Quite Brrrrr.. Another rubbish nights sleep here as well.



Horrible and cold here also


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> NO! NO! NO!
> 
> That's just so wrong



Nowt wrong with them


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Hoorah. Another tomatoe hater here. Does anyone want to comment on my dislike of tomatoes............



Cant see why you have such a hang up with them, they are nice and that includes fresh ones in a salad


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> You're clearly a sensible lass Miss Welshie.



Sure about that?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I shall let you decide which it is. I do hope you make a good (wise) choice.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Now I'm no fan of tomato's, but I'm very fond of tomato sauce, I think its the squishy inside that puts me off



Just get some nice firm fresh ones


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Smart car battery placed on charge. Booked myself unavailable for SAR callout because of this poxy headache.



Hope the headache has improved?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Summat like this?
> View attachment 447659



Could think of something else


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Some of those suggestions are surely illegal.
> You cannot have ANY type of sauce on eggs, beans or fish.
> You have also dissed French mustard.
> I am afraid its a damned good whipping for you.



Maybe give Welshie a dam good whipping


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Maybe give Welshie a dam good whipping


Steady now!


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I slept with J K Rowling last night.
> 
> She's given me a dose of hog warts.



Sounds like you got off lightly


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You tube is great for old videos. Just watched Simon and Garfunkel, Smokie, the Eagles, Status quo.



Reliving your youth?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

Lee_M said:


> apologies for bringing the retirement thread and cycling related together :-)
> 
> Just popped into JE James in Rotherham to cheer myself up (dislocated knee, and looking after my mum during her chemo), and left very disappointed, when did they decide that it wasnt worth having stuff to sell?
> Hardly any winter cycling gear, and the wall full of wheels that I used to look at and drool over was empty.
> ...



Don't they have a couple of shops in Yorkshire?
Do you get the impression that they may be yet another retailer that is struggling?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Less the tomatoes and mushrooms



Now.......mushrooms. 
Yum yum for them also


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My son who lives around 10 miles away said that there was a one and a half inch covering of snow on top of the cars where he lives in Snowdonia National Park. Just a bit further north he said the snow was deeper.



No no no


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Reliving your youth?




Yep.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My son who lives around 10 miles away said that there was a one and a half inch covering of snow on top of the cars where he lives in Snowdonia National Park. Just a bit further north he said the snow was deeper.


Thought you lived in south wales ??


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thought you lived in south wales ??




No. Powys.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Maybe give Welshie a dam good whipping


Did that last night but with a feather duster.
Edit
Sorry Welshie......I promised not to tell anyone


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Did that last night but with a feather duster.
> Edit
> Sorry Welshie......I promised not to tell anyone




Dam.


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Reliving your youth?





welsh dragon said:


> Yep. [/QUOTE
> 
> bloody hell welshie you must have a good memory


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Stop picking on me you lot.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop picking on me you lot.



Good target


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop picking on me you lot.


Its only because you are such a lovely person.
OK you may be Welsh but you still seem lovely.


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its only because you are such a lovely person.
> OK you may be Welsh but you still seem lovely.




ok what are you after...


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> ok what are you after...




Be quiet you. 



Dave7 said:


> Its only because you are such a lovely person.
> OK you may be Welsh but you still seem lovely.




Carry on. And a little secret. I'm not welsh.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Be quiet you.
> Carry on. And a little secret. I'm not welsh.


OK your not a welch then, that's nice to know


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam.



We are all ears


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its only because you are such a lovely person.
> OK you may be Welsh but you still seem lovely.



Creep


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> ok what are you after...



Exactly what I thought


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Be quiet you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah you told us you were special


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> ok what are you after...


Nothing.....nothing....honest.
She had a short fantasy over Dragos mucky Y fronts and I am now trying to lure her with thoughts of my thong. If I breath in (a lot) it doesent look too bad.


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nothing.....nothing....honest.
> She had a short fantancy over Dragos mucky Y fronts and I am now trying to lure her with thoughts of my thong. If I breath in (a lot) it doesent look too bad.




I didn't even know you could thing


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nothing.....nothing....honest.
> She had a short fantancy over Dragos mucky Y fronts and I am now trying to lure her with thoughts of my thong. If I breath in (a lot) it doesent look too bad.



Wow shes not short of choices


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Be quiet you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well if you insist.
No one else can read this can they ?


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

You on the pull Dave? I'm watching and learning.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> You on the pull Dave? I'm watching and learning.


Youve had your try pal. Now let a real man have a go.
No mucky Y fronts on me matey.
Now if I can just get welshy to give me her email address then a photo of me in my thong will be whinging its way.


----------



## jongooligan (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now if I can just get welshy to give me her email address then a photo of me in my thong will be whinging its way.



Make sure it´s on the right way round before you take the photo.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Make sure it´s on the right way round before you take the photo.


It will be obvious. The front part is pink and frilly.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Youve had your try pal. Now let a real man have a go.
> No mucky Y fronts on me matey.
> Now if I can just get welshy to give me her email address then a photo of me in my thong will be whinging its way.




Oh. Deep joy. Arn't i the lucky one.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

How could Welshie possibly resist our Dave?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> How could Welshie possibly resist our Dave?
> 
> View attachment 447780




. Good grief. My eyes. My eyes.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

Heres Dave7 in his youth.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Heres Dave7 in his youth.
> 
> View attachment 447781


Is he your identical twin then?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Oh, well if you insist.
> No one else can read this can they ?



We can all watch with interest


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> You on the pull Dave? I'm watching and learning.



Change your Y fronts and then see if Welshie might have a look


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Youve had your try pal. Now let a real man have a go.
> No mucky Y fronts on me matey.
> Now if I can just get welshy to give me her email address then a photo of me in my thong will be whinging its way.



You mean you be whinging your thong to her?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You mean you be whinging your thong to her?


She will have to ask nicely


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> She will have to ask nicely



I have no doubt she always does, and says thank you afterwards


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Change your Y fronts and then see if Welshie might have a look



One whiff of my Brut33 and Welshie would be head over heels. She wouldn't stand a chance. Unfortunately, she would have to get in the queue, perhaps just behind Andrea Riseborough.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh. Deep joy. Arn't i the lucky one.


So...... where are you from originally and (approx) which part of Wales are you living in now ?
I promise not to stalk


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Youve had your try pal. Now let a real man have a go.
> No mucky Y fronts on me matey.
> Now if I can just get welshy to give me her email address then a photo of me in my thong will be whinging its way.


Why whinging?


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I promise not to stalk



And a certain moustachioed person promised not to invade Poland!


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> And a certain moustachioed person promised not to invade Poland!


Did he?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So...... where are you from originally and (approx) which part of Wales are you living in now ?
> I promise not to stalk




I came to wales from the Midlands. Live about 12 miles from Snowdonia National Park


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Did he?



Yep, Lord Lucan swore blind he wouldn't invade Poland.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So...... where are you from originally and (approx) which part of Wales are you living in now ?
> I promise not to stalk


You'd never believe her.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 447790




The sun was in his eyes apparently.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Youve had your try pal. Now let a real man have a go.
> No mucky Y fronts on me matey.
> Now if I can just get welshy to give me her email address then a photo of me in my thong will be whinging its way.


Removal in process...


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

The newspaper or the celestial object?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I came to wales from the Midlands. Live about 12 miles from Snowdonia National Park


How nice is that.
Had many good holidays around Porth Madog and Cricieth.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> And a certain moustachioed person promised not to invade Poland!


OK I wont stalk very much.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How nice is that.
> Had many good holidays around Porth Madog and Cricieth.




Porth Madog is about 30 odd miles north


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2019)

I net youd have preferred a holiday up Ruth Madoc, dirty boy.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I came to wales from the Midlands. Live about 12 miles from Snowdonia National Park



Birmingham way?


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Porth Madog is about 30 odd miles north


Barmouth?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Birmingham way?




Yes. Near what is now the Heartlands hospital


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Barmouth?




A good 20 miles or so away.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Barmouth?




I was there last summer. It is a brummies paradise. . Full of them


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I came to wales from the Midlands. Live about 12 miles from Snowdonia National Park



You may have some visitors


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You may have some visitors


Lamb Casserole again?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Lamb Casserole again?



Prefer the roast beef though


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2019)

Good morning people. Awake at half five and couldn't settle so sat in bed with a  it's too dark to see what's it like outside but we've had a wet night.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2019)

Up waaayyt to early today. Having some garden furniture delivered between 08.00 & 08.30..

I know, garden furniture in the middle of winter  but it was a good price and we need some for this summer.
Then going to get ready as we are off to Nottingham.......please dont let it snow


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2019)

Good morning. Not quite as cold as it has been i don't think. Still looks a bit damp outside though.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Not quite as cold as it has been i don't think. Still looks a bit damp outside though.


Was just saying that.....its cold but not as cold as I expected.
Travelling to Nottingham later so could do without any snow.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Was just saying that.....its cold but not as cold as I expected.
> Travelling to Nottingham later so could do without any snow.




Fingers crossed for you


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Was just saying that.....its cold but not as cold as I expected.
> Travelling to Nottingham later so could do without any snow.


It's not the snow you need worry about on a Saturday.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's not the snow you need worry about on a Saturday.


???


----------



## Paulus (19 Jan 2019)

Morning fellow coffin dodgers, damp and grey here this morning. Out with the dog shortly and then I have been informed by swmbo that I must check the paint situation in the shed as the spare room vacated by MissP need decorating. I feel my work may be sorted for the next week or so. The hallway need freshening up as well. The Mitre beckons at lunchtime.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> ???


Northern are out on strike every Saturday this year.

People will be using alternate means of transport.


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2019)

Slight lay in, didnt arise until 0700hrs. Dog walked, tidied up, just firing up the Clooneys machine, wedding reception tonight - free nosh up ahoy!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Northern are out on strike every Saturday this year.
> 
> People will be using alternate means of transport.


Ahh....thanks for that. i have no choice re making the journey so will have to grin and bear it


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Slight lay in, didnt arise until 0700hrs. Dog walked, tidied up, just firing up the Clooneys machine, wedding reception tonight - free nosh up ahoy!


What? Your getting married again just for a free noshup?


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2019)

Exciting morning shopping in Barnstaple followed by a pub lunch today.


----------



## Lee_M (19 Jan 2019)

hungover.

and have to drive the wife to Doncaster station because of the stupid Northern rail strike


----------



## jongooligan (19 Jan 2019)

Taking it easy today. There's a plague on our house - all caught a cold at the same time. I blame the females of the species. Mrs. jg works in a hospital; a sink hole of infections that she's happy to bring home. Daughter is in a worse situation - teaching at primary school in deepest County Durham. Those little buggers create a new strain of the common cold every four weeks.

Doing the Yorkshire Grit 200 tomorrow so an early start and a late finish. See you Monday.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2019)

Lee_M said:


> hungover.
> 
> and have to drive the wife to Doncaster station because of the stupid Northern rail strike




Self inflicted. Serves you right.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2019)

everyone. Damp, grey but not so cold.

Arthritis gave me some gip last night. I've just done 90 minutes spin and it's giving me more gip! 

Rovers playing the Tractor Boys today. Off to pick up my lad, shortly. Home for lunch** and then down to Ewood.

** I am SOOOOO hungry........


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Doing the Yorkshire Grit 200 tomorrow so an early start and a late finish. See you Monday.



Which ride is this? A new one to me. 200km? That's a challenge in January.

Enjoy.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> everyone. Damp, grey but not so cold.
> 
> Arthritis gave me some gip last night. I've just done 90 minutes spin and it's giving me more gip!
> 
> ...




Well done on your exercise even though you are in pain.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Arthritis gave me some gip last night. I've just done 90 minutes spin and it's giving me more gip!
> ....


Makes my effort a bit paltry by comparrison......but a (slightly begrudged) well done to you.


----------



## screenman (19 Jan 2019)

Lee_M said:


> hungover.
> 
> and have to drive the wife to Doncaster station because of the stupid Northern rail strike



Hungover may mean still over the top, I hope not.


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2019)

New air rifle stock arrived and duly fitted. Velcro spots fitted to the forestock so I can feel the correct hand position in the dark without being able to see.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2019)

Nearly lunchtime already. Crikey time flies and all that. Hot dogs for us today i think.


----------



## jongooligan (19 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Which ride is this? A new one to me. 200km? That's a challenge in January.



It's this one @PaulSB - Yorkshire Grit

A new ride and maybe a one off. Think it's just been put on because it's a Paris - Brest - Paris year and completing this ride will allow people to register early for PBP (I think).


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> New air rifle stock arrived and duly fitted. Velcro spots fitted to the forestock so I can feel the correct hand position in the dark without being able to see.


You like shooting blind?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nearly lunchtime already. Crikey time flies and all that. Hot dogs for us today i think.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 447839


I think I went out with her sister many years ago.....


----------



## roadrash (19 Jan 2019)

Well, the su is shining in Llandudno a bit nippy but it’s warmer than Wigan was this morning


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2019)

12°C here at the moment and the sun's out.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> 12°C here at the moment and the sun's out.


 Only 6c here  with light


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2019)

Its chilly here. Just chucked another box of chairman Maos little red books in the fire.


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2019)

We've been to the posh part of Birmingham this afternoon, Solihull. Had lunch in Berkswell, The Lavender Hall Fishery, first visit there and not bad, just needed a four wheel drive to get down the track. It's cold here, about two degrees grey and damp.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jan 2019)

2C, very murky and drizzling.

Planned day: bike ride (just 20 miles), walk with lovely wife (6 miles), watch Chelsea beat Arsenal, cook chorizo/chicken thing (tasty) and scoff with wine, crank up music, light candles, play Jenga then guess the tune courtesy of Spotify along with more wine, then finish off day by around 2.30am after succumbing to a few rum & black's.

Progress update: weather knackered bike ride (too cold, too murky and I don't want my bike on wet roads that have been coated in salt the last few days), weather knackered walk (too wet, poor visibility and the ground is like a quagmire)... instead ended up eating a pack of Tunnocks Teacakes (yummy) whilst Kindling and Surfing in front of our lovely open fire.

Prognosis for rest of the day: Chelsea winning? Who knows the way we play of late. Food, drink, games, music and raucous fun - nailed on certainty.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> We've been to the posh part of Birmingham this afternoon, Solihull.


I've seen fights break out over that.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 2C, very murky and drizzling.
> 
> Planned day: bike ride (just 20 miles), walk with lovely wife (6 miles), watch Chelsea beat Arsenal, cook chorizo/chicken thing (tasty) and scoff with wine, crank up music, light candles, play Jenga then guess the tune courtesy of Spotify along with more wine, then finish off day by around 2.30am after succumbing to a few rum & black's.
> 
> ...




I love tea cakes, and tunnocks caramel bars. Very scrummy.


----------



## screenman (19 Jan 2019)

I have been miserable all day, right grump on, just fixed a dent for somebody now the big black cloud has lifted. How or why does fixing a dent fix a bout of depression.


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2019)

Shame my car is made of plastic else you could cheer yourself up repairing some dents.


----------



## roadrash (19 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> I have been miserable all day, right grump on, just fixed a dent for somebody now the big black cloud has lifted. How or why does fixing a dent fix a bout of depression.



Who knows why, just be glad that it does


----------



## roadrash (19 Jan 2019)

Pork pies from a shop called the hambone in Llandudno  best pork pie I have ever tasted and believe me I’ve tasted a lot


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> Pork pies from a shop called the hambone in Llandudno  best pork pie I have ever tasted and believe me I’ve tasted a lot



Reminds me, we haven't been to Melton Mowbry for a while.


----------



## roadrash (19 Jan 2019)

Come to think of it working in various butchers all my working life I’ve also made a lot


----------



## Lee_M (19 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Hungover may mean still over the top, I hope not.



yep, aware of that, but got plenty of time, plus I dont drink a lot, I just think I'm allergic to some sorts of beer


----------



## screenman (19 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Shame my car is made of plastic else you could cheer yourself up repairing some dents.



Done plenty of dents in plastic bumpers, so you never know.


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2019)

Just splashing on the Hi Karate, off to a wedding reception with Mrs D in a bit.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Just splashing on the Hi Karate, off to a wedding reception with Mrs D in a bit.


I hope your put clean undies on


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's not the snow you need worry about on a Saturday.



Just the numpties out and about?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Northern are out on strike every Saturday this year.
> 
> People will be using alternate means of transport.



Northern dont run to Nottingham though


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Slight lay in, didnt arise until 0700hrs. Dog walked, tidied up, just firing up the Clooneys machine, wedding reception tonight - free nosh up ahoy!



Changing your underwear for the occasion?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Just the numpties out and about?


They're out every day though.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 447839



You saying Welshie likes a big sausage then?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> We've been to the posh part of Birmingham this afternoon, Solihull. Had lunch in Berkswell, The Lavender Hall Fishery, first visit there and not bad, just needed a four wheel drive to get down the track. It's cold here, about two degrees grey and damp.



And listen to the trains passing through 
Chelmsley Wood is also part of Solihull


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> And listen to the trains passing through
> Chelmsley Wood is also part of Solihull



I don't know anything.about Chelmsley Wood.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I don't know anything.about Chelmsley Wood.


Believe me you don't want to either. 




172traindriver said:


> And listen to the trains passing through
> Chelmsley Wood is also part of Solihull




Yikes.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Believe me you don't want to either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That good?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Believe me you don't want to either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strange how Solihull folk forget that Chelmsley is part of Solihull


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I don't know anything.about Chelmsley Wood.



Dont go there


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Dont go there


I had to when they were building it.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2019)

G'day

Went to be at 9.30pm intending to read but fell asleep instantly. Slept through till 6.00am and feel rested for first time in a week.

Still dark but absolutely still which is great as I'm heading out to meet the club at 7.20 

Have a good day peeps


----------



## screenman (20 Jan 2019)

Just got up and feel hungover, but odd seeing as I did not touch a drop yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Strange how Solihull folk forget that Chelmsley is part of Solihull




I wonder why


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2019)

Good morning. Foggier than a foggy thing here. . Still. Not as cold as last week.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jan 2019)

No fog here, but it's only 1c


----------



## PaulB (20 Jan 2019)

My planned retirement has been put on hold now thanks to the economic impact of this bloody Brexit nonsense. My pension has taken a hit (not a major one and certainly less impact than if I hadn't gone with an IFA) that will mean the money I'm planning on as an adequate safety net won't be there so I've had to extend my employment for at least two years.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Believe me you don't want to either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We just drive over sometimes to spend some time going round the shops.


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2019)

Late to bed last p night, so an u heard of lay in until p800 this morning. Muttley walked, just brewing a Clooneys. Sunday roast for lunch. Pleasant.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2019)

PaulB said:


> My planned retirement has been put on hold now thanks to the economic impact of this bloody Brexit nonsense. My pension has taken a hit (not a major one and certainly less impact than if I hadn't gone with an IFA) that will mean the money I'm planning on as an adequate safety net won't be there so I've had to extend my employment for at least two years.


Liked for the post - not the content.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> No fog here, but it's only 1c


7°c here.


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Just got up and feel hungover, but odd seeing as I did not touch a drop yesterday.



Whereas I sank 9 pints of Guinness and feel chipper!


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2019)

Just back from a walk along Broadsands with the doggie. There's lots of remains from the American Assault Training Centre, which was active from 1943 - 1944. All of the American troops that landed on D Day did their beach assault training here and on the neighbouring beaches of Saunton, Croyde and Woolacombe.
Quite a poignant area to stroll around.






Remains of tank traps.





Remains of pill box used for artillery target practice.





Remains of walk used for bazooka practice.





'Dragon's Tooth' tank trap.


View: https://youtu.be/t42b2FhFdwU


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2019)

Took the Little Tikes car to put some fuel in it. It hasn't seen a petrol station since October, and I like to keep it brimmed in case of a SAR call out. Managed to squeeze £19.86 into it, but most disappointingly this last tank only returned 68.44 MPG. Clearly all the sitting around idling during the MOT has hurt the fuel figures. Not good.

My records show it's the 4th visit to a petrol station since I bought it in July, and in that time the passenger seat has never had a human posterior resting upon it. It saddens me to see all these 1.5 to 2.0 cars driving about with 3 or 4 empty seats, but the drivers doubtless would whine "but I _need_ 5 seats." Yes, quite. Still, I'm happy to be practicing what I preach.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2019)




----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 448033



We're heading for the pub later, at the moment I've a house full of family.


----------



## aferris2 (20 Jan 2019)

PaulB said:


> My planned retirement has been put on hold now thanks to the economic impact of this bloody Brexit nonsense. My pension has taken a hit (not a major one and certainly less impact than if I hadn't gone with an IFA) that will mean the money I'm planning on as an adequate safety net won't be there so I've had to extend my employment for at least two years.


I added up the projected pensions quite a few years ago and figured out this was not going to be enough to keep me after work. Invested in the property rental market and that is giving a much better return than any of the current pensions. Also had an IFA to move old pensions that were doing almost nothing into better schemes. They are still taking a hit with Brexit but not too much to stop my own retirement.
75 days to go (43 working days).


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> We're heading for the pub later, at the moment I've a house full of family.


The 'Old Speckled Hen' is going down a treat.


----------



## screenman (20 Jan 2019)

I worked out my pensions a long time back and realized I had made a very poor career choice. Luckily I am miserable on days when I am not playing with dents, so I am better off than some.


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2019)

aferris2 said:


> I added up the projected pensions quite a few years ago and figured out this was not going to be enough to keep me after work. Invested in the property rental market and that is giving a much better return than any of the current pensions. Also had an IFA to move old pensions that were doing almost nothing into better schemes. They are still taking a hit with Brexit but not too much to stop my own retirement.
> 75 days to go (43 working days).



Aye lad, I'm grateful for my pension, but was my savings and a lot of luck profiting on the booning property market of the 90s and early 00s that saved me. Then remarrying another very well insured copper who went down with MS and got a retirement pension, commutation, and 6 figure insurance payout really put jam on the bread. 2 houses, one to live in, one to rent and then eventually move into and sell #1 makes a helluva difference - no mortgage saves the biggest drain on resources, and once you own your own roof you answer to no man.

I'm not going to chuck it away on flash motors and expensive holidays. You cant take it with you, but you can just as easily burn through it all and live for 4 more decades as a pauper.


----------



## PaulB (20 Jan 2019)

aferris2 said:


> I added up the projected pensions quite a few years ago and figured out this was not going to be enough to keep me after work. Invested in the property rental market and that is giving a much better return than any of the current pensions. Also had an IFA to move old pensions that were doing almost nothing into better schemes. They are still taking a hit with Brexit but not too much to stop my own retirement.
> 75 days to go (43 working days).


You can go off people, you know!


----------



## Paulus (20 Jan 2019)

PaulB said:


> My planned retirement has been put on hold now thanks to the economic impact of this bloody Brexit nonsense. My pension has taken a hit (not a major one and certainly less impact than if I hadn't gone with an IFA) that will mean the money I'm planning on as an adequate safety net won't be there so I've had to extend my employment for at least two years.



The best advice for anyone planning on retiring is to study the figures and see what the difference is between what you need coming in, financially wise, and what the out going are, plus spending vouchers. If they don't add up, then you cannot realistically pack the job in.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jan 2019)

I'm feeling a bit under the weather today. Suffered from a dose of the trots last night. I'm a bit fragile at the mo.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jan 2019)

I didn't have a choice with my pension after my accident all I get is £464 pa, state pension plus disability retirement allowance £2500 pa.
Got a roof over my head as long as I pay the rent, holidays I had one once , but I'm better off than a few I see around my area so not complaining


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> I'm feeling a bit under the weather today. Suffered from a dose of the trots last night. I'm a bit fragile at the mo.


GWS


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> I had to when they were building it.



Would have been alright then, best confined to the memory bank or look over from the M6 when heading north or south


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I wonder why



You know the score


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> We just drive over sometimes to spend some time going round the shops.



Town centre and Touchwood very pleasant


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Town centre and Touchwood very pleasant



I know, my Good Lady likes the shops there, a stop for lunch at Oaks farm shop in Balsall Common and then an afternoon going round the shops in Solihull makes for a pleasant afternoon out.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Took the Little Tikes car to put some fuel in it. It hasn't seen a petrol station since October, and I like to keep it brimmed in case of a SAR call out. Managed to squeeze £19.86 into it, but most disappointingly this last tank only returned 68.44 MPG. Clearly all the sitting around idling during the MOT has hurt the fuel figures. Not good.
> 
> My records show it's the 4th visit to a petrol station since I bought it in July, and [B¤in that time the passenger seat has never had a human posterior resting upon it. [/B] It saddens me to see all these 1.5 to 2.0 cars driving about with 3 or 4 empty seats, but the drivers doubtless would whine "but I _need_ 5 seats." Yes, quite. Still, I'm happy to be practicing what I preach.


What sort of posterior has it had resting upon it?


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2019)

I have to admit..... 4 pints of Old Speckled Hen and a nice Sunday lunch have hit the spot. Pleasant walk home followed by an afternoon executive power nap should round things off nicely.


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> What sort of posterior has it had resting upon it?



A donkey and a silverback gorilla.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2019)

That's better!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> I'm feeling a bit under the weather today. Suffered from a dose of the trots last night. I'm a bit fragile at the mo.


A lot of it going around at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2019)

I don't want any sick people passing their bugs and germs onto me.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2019)

Heavy night last night. Staying just outside Nottingham (West Leake) for 2 nights and went to a 'gig' at a place called Larry's bar. Blimey it was cheap eg 2 pints of keg bitter and a LARGE red wine £8.60.......double Grouse with a splash £3.60.
Headache this morning but a full English sorted that .
A chill day. Just going to have a kip then a big decision.... what to have for tea?


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey it was cheap eg 2 pints of keg bitter and a LARGE red wine *£8.60*.......double Grouse with a splash £3.60.


 you call that cheap.....you can see I don't drink


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2019)

Mrs is watching Larry Trotter and the Mixed Race Queen, or something, so I've put on Planet Rock and I'm cleaning my guns on the dining room table.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs is watching Larry Trotter and the Mixed Race Queen, or something, so I've put on Planet Rock and I'm cleaning my guns on the dining room table.


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2019)

Cant decide if this is supposed to be good or not.


----------



## screenman (20 Jan 2019)

It was not very good.


----------



## GM (20 Jan 2019)

Evening all. Had a very bad senior moment on Friday. Sitting on the sofa watching the TV about 8 pm when I said to Mrs GM turn the telly up a bit, she said haven't you got your hearing aids in, put my hand up to my right ear, shock horror, no hearing aid. Turns out I lost one at the gym that morning. How we laughed!


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> Evening all. Had a very bad senior moment on Friday. Sitting on the sofa watching the TV about 8 pm when I said to Mrs GM turn the telly up a bit, she said haven't you got your hearing aids in, put my hand up to my right ear, shock horror, no hearing aid. Turns out I lost one at the gym that morning. How we laughed!


Eh?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2019)

Woke at 4.49am. Lunar eclipse reaching totality at 5.11 here. Perfect timing.

Hopefully I can get back to sleep


----------



## screenman (21 Jan 2019)

Too cloudy here.


----------



## screenman (21 Jan 2019)

Too cloudy here.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Woke at 4.49am. Lunar eclipse reaching totality at 5.11 here. Perfect timing.
> 
> Hopefully I can get back to sleep



Did you see it or was it cloudy?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2019)

Good morning. A cold frosty and foggy morning here.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did you see it or was it cloudy?



Yes, clearly visible to the naked eye and able to watch the moon move in to and out of totallity. It was a very dull orangey colour.


----------



## PaulB (21 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> The best advice for anyone planning on retiring is to study the figures and see what the difference is between what you need coming in, financially wise, and what the out going are, plus spending vouchers. If they don't add up, then you cannot realistically pack the job in.



What's this spending vouchers thing?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2019)

These images were taken by a friend from the field about 100 metres from my house. The first at 4.20, the second a few minutes later. This is far more spectacular than visible with the eye.


----------



## GM (21 Jan 2019)

Morning all. Set the alarm for 5 am got up went into the garden in my jim jams, no sign of the moon too cloudy. So back to bed.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> These images were taken by a friend from the field about 100 metres from my house. The first step 4.20, the second a few minutes later. This is far more spectacular than visible with the eye.
> 
> View attachment 448222
> View attachment 448223




Beautiful photos.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2019)

We now have dense fog.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jan 2019)

Morning all, A frosty start to the day here. Some work in the garden beckons today. next doors apple tree is far to big, nearly 25 feet tall, and she has asked me to prune it. Shouldn't take too long.


----------



## jongooligan (21 Jan 2019)

Almost got round the Yorkshire Grit 200 in daylight yesterday. Didn't ride particularly quickly, just kept faffing to a minimum. Legs are OK but backside a bit sore today - mebbe time for a new saddle.

Car less today and too much salt on the roads to go out on the motorbike so my ambitions today are limited to walking the dog and seeing how much tea I can drink.

To those trying to do the reirement finance calculation let me tell you about a former colleague. He had a stressful job but was pretty well set, independent kids, mortgage paid, no debt. He spent all his earnings on luxury holidays which he claimed he needed to wind down from the stress of his job. It needed someone pointed out to him that he could retire from his stressful job if he was prepared to go four star in Mallorca rather than six star in Bali. He's retired now and wishing he'd done it five years earlier. He'll never get those five years back.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2019)

PaulB said:


> My planned retirement has been put on hold now thanks to the economic impact of this bloody Brexit nonsense. My pension has taken a hit (not a major one and certainly less impact than if I hadn't gone with an IFA) that will mean the money I'm planning on as an adequate safety net won't be there so I've had to extend my employment for at least two years.



Sorry to read this and disappointed for you. One observation from my own experience. The basic cost of living in retirement is significantly lower than working so it is worth looking very closely at your figures. One aspect is we now have time to find the best deals. I do not include expensive holidays in this view - for example we will be in Cambodia and Vietnam for a month partly paid from savings.

Our household income dropped at retirement to 40% of working income. We spent the previous two years learning to live from a reduced income. Once my state pension kicks in we will be at 60% and 75% when my wife's pension kicks in.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry to read this and disappointed for you. One observation from my own experience. The basic cost of living in retirement is significantly lower than working so it is worth looking very closely at your figures. One aspect is we now have time to find the best deals. I do not include expensive holidays in this view - for example we will be in Cambodia and Vietnam for a month partly paid from savings.
> 
> Our household income dropped at retirement to 40% of working income. We spent the previous two years learning to live from a reduced income. Once my state pension kicks in we will be at 60% and 75% when my wife's pension kicks in.


Totally agree on the above regarding living costs.
I'm in a fortunate position inasmuch as when we both get our state pensions, our household income will actually be more than when we were both at work.
Don't ask how that came about, nothing was planned, but I've always been a jammy git!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2019)

The temperature gauge on my car says it is zero degrees here but it feels a lot colder than that. We are supposed to have rain turning to snow later. It looks like it will skip the rain and go straight to the snowy bit i think.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jan 2019)

Just pruned half of next doors tree, I am as toasty as toast can be. I have stopped for a mug of tea and to listen to popmaster.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2019)

It was a bit murky and misty first thing, but as I rode into Cosby the sun came out, now sat in the cafe looking out onto a bright sunny day. A bit chilly though.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2019)

Right, been busy from the word go. Muttley walked, barely time to have a quick Forrest before going with Mrs D to one Hospital for an appointment. then home, sling of my lycra and zap across to the opposite town for a physio appointment of my own.

Now busy collapsing and quivering in a heap.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2019)

Off with the new caravan on Wednesday, for a couple of nights, just to make sure everything is OK. Only going locally, but it looks like a very nice site.
http://www.uplands-devon.co.uk/


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2019)

I'm back, a bit later than planned, 57 miles, over to Cosby and Granny Smiths tea rooms, a slow, hard and cold morning, misty and murky at first but the sun came out and I finished my ride in bright sunshine, its clouded back over now though. It was windy and I seemed to spend most of the ride slogging into a head wind. My new shoes creak, both WD40 and candle grease will quieten things down through most of the ride but by the time I'm home the creak is back, I'm going to have to dig out my spare pair of new cleats and fit them, I've just got to remember where I put them.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2019)

Right, now relaxing with a glass of Old Speckled Skinhead.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2019)

Nackered. Housework all day. Whizzed a couple of frozen meals out the freezer for tea............Mrs P saunters in from the gym, swimming and buying a new tablet......."We've got chicken for tonight."

"Good luck with that one dear".......he thinks to himself while trundling off towards the freezer.

Haircut and spinning next..........and there had better be chicken ready when I get home.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, A frosty start to the day here. Some work in the garden beckons today. next doors apple tree is far to big, nearly 25 feet tall, and she has asked me to prune it. Shouldn't take too long.



One cut straight across the bottom?


----------



## screenman (21 Jan 2019)

The showers at the swimming pool ran out of hot water, just as I got out of the pool.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2019)

Delivering a lesson on crime scene management to SAR on Thursday. PowerPoint finished. Blimey, this is almost as bad as work!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> One cut straight across the bottom?


Two, one either side.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2019)

It's getting very cold here........


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2019)

It is cold here and raining....a lot.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2019)

Cold and wet here, we are now members at our Monday club, we didn't do as well this week, I only won a line.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Cold and wet here, we are now members at our Monday club, we didn't do as well this week, I only won a line.


Straight or wonky?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2019)

Good morning. It is cold.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2019)

Good Morning 7.55am and I'm first. Is it cold and wet out?? The promised sleet showers started an hour ago.

Awake at 6.00, lit the stove and spent a good, quiet two hours with coffee and my current book - One Man and His Bike by Mike Carter who rode the UK coastline. I've read it before but it's great to take in again.

Ironing and then prepare for tomorrow evening's cycle club Committee Meeting. Might give the kitchen a deep clean later - certainly needs it.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. It is cold.



I was first but wrote more than you!!


----------



## jongooligan (22 Jan 2019)

Never going to win a competition to be first on here. 

I'm only up now cos the dog has to go to the vets. Why is it that a dog has to have a medical rview every three months (costing £30) to get a repeat prescription whereas I only have one every year (for free) and that's usually done over the phone?


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2019)

Snowed here overnight, but only a dusting. Enjoying George Clooney's hot liquid in my mouth, contemplating the day.


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> It was a bit murky and misty first thing, but as I rode into Cosby the sun came out, now sat in the cafe looking out onto a bright sunny day. A bit chilly though.



You rode into Bill Cosby? Lucky he didn't drug you and cop a feel.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I was first but wrote more than you!!




Smartass.


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2019)

Swim done and back home eating brekkie, training a new guy today along with my youngest son who at 30 has decided he wants a go at screen repair, as it will fit in with his firefighting job.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2019)

Morning all, a nice bright frosty start to the day here. I'll be out with the dog shortly for an hour or so and then back to next doors apple tree for another bit of reduction.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2019)

Morning all.
Doggie walking on the beach first thing, then off for a walk around the village to pick up a few bits for our trip away, and then a spot of lunch.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2019)

I see @Drago has ordered his new hybrid Toyota Prius........


View: https://youtu.be/uzLNC-strf0


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2019)

Morning all.
A yucky day here. Light snow but dark and miserable.
Plans are
Coffee (just finished).
Exercise bike, weights & situps.
Shower
Trip to Aldi
Feed the wild birds.
Chinese takeaway for lunch accompanied by a bottle of wine 
Whatch the footy highlights I recorded.
Cant think further than that


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jan 2019)

It's  here too and we had a power cut as well sometime during the night


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> A yucky day here. Light snow but dark and miserable.
> Plans are
> Coffee (just finished).
> ...


Sounds good to me.* 









*Apart from the Footy.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2019)

Oooh. Sleety rain here now and it's bloomin cold


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2019)

Suddenly got much colder. The sleet showers seem to have merged.

Mrs P is part of a study in to early onset Alzheimer's. She has to answer a long series of questions and take part in cognitive tests online. This happens every six months. She's doing this now.

I get sent the same set of questions only to answer about her..... ............


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Suddenly got much colder. The sleet showers seem to have merged.
> 
> Mrs P is part of a study in to early onset Alzheimer's. She has to answer a long series of questions and take part in cognitive tests online. This happens every six months. She's doing this now.
> 
> I get sent the same set of questions only to answer about her..... ............


How'd you know she's not answering about you?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2019)

Proper snowing now. Scrambled eggs, toast and tea for lunch I think.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> How'd you know she's not answering about you?



'Cos the study is about her.........at least that's what she tells me!!!!!!


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2019)

Doggie walk done.
Walk to village and shopping done.
Waiting for lunch now.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2019)

It's arrived.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2019)

@Dirk plenty of salad - good man.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walk done.
> Walk to village and shopping done.
> Waiting for lunch now.
> 
> View attachment 448421


Andy Barnes about?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Proper snowing now. Scrambled eggs, toast and tea for lunch I think.


Kids stuff. Get a chinese takeaway down your neck... like whatashow we are about to do


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's arrived.
> 
> View attachment 448423


You cannot eat those eggs.... they are looking at you saying "please dont eat us".


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 448428


Yep that's looks like snow, we don't get that down in the south


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yep that's looks like snow, we don't get that down in the south



Yeah - we need to get our T-shirts back on up here................


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Andy Barnes about?


Eh?


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yeah - we need to get our T-shirts back on up here................


Same here I've got nothing on


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Eh?


"Barley Pickers"


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2019)

Having spent a quarter of an hour going through my tool boxes, bits box and the big shelf in the shed and only finding one, very second hand, cleat I was thinking "I need to buy a set of cleats". But then decided to look in the big drawer in the dinning room unit, and bingo! There they were. So tonight I have a pair of cleats to change.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> "Barley Pickers"


.......nope........still none the wiser.......


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2019)

Well I don't feel like it but I need to go spinning. It'll be OK when I get there.

I hadn't really noticed till today but my wood pile has shrunk very considerably. Might have to start on next year's pile which is enough for an average winter already.

I've still got a tree to log up for 2020/21 ............but think I'll need to start hunting and gathering wood soon. Bit depressed by that


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I hadn't really noticed till today but my wood pile has shrunk very considerably.


Always good to shrink yer piles......


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well I don't feel like it but I need to go spinning. It'll be OK when I get there.
> 
> I hadn't really noticed till today but my wood pile has shrunk very considerably. Might have to start on next year's pile which is enough for an average winter already.
> 
> I've still got a tree to log up for 2020/21 ............but think I'll need to start hunting and gathering wood soon. Bit depressed by that




We seem to be doing Ok with our wood supply. Thank goodness. Last year we were getting desperate by this time last year


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> .......nope........still none the wiser.......


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 448461


?


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> ?


Along with the others, and yours.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Along with the others, and yours.


Sorry - you've lost me completely.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2019)

Good evening fellow coffin dodgers. It is snowing a treat here in Barnet.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sorry - you've lost me completely.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> Good evening fellow coffin dodgers. It is snowing a treat here in Barnet.
> View attachment 448477


1/2 inch?


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

Anyone?


Dirk said:


> Doggie walk done.
> Walk to village and shopping done.
> Waiting for lunch now.
> 
> View attachment 448421





classic33 said:


> Andy Barnes about?





classic33 said:


> "Barley Pickers"





classic33 said:


> View attachment 448461





classic33 said:


> View attachment 448488


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> 1/2 inch?


What has my willy got to do with this ?


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> 1/2 inch?


About 2 inches at the moment.
Enough to cause chaos in the morning.


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2019)

It is snowing here, is it because I washed the cars today.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What has my willy got to do with this ?


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 448488


Nope.


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nope.




I'd give up if I was you...


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2019)

Mr WD has put 2 potatoes into the wood burner to bake them. He wrapped them in tin foil. They should be ready in an hour or so. Saves on using more electricity. Every little helps.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You cannot eat those eggs.... they are looking at you saying "please dont eat us".



Too late


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sorry - you've lost me completely.



He does that to loads of people


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



That seems to have got you going


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has put 2 potatoes into the wood burner to bake them. He wrapped them in tin foil. They should be ready in an hour or so. Saves on using more electricity. Every little helps.



Or has he just used them as fuel to the fire


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Or has he just used them as fuel to the fire




That depends on how they turn out.


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2019)

My wood burner is ticking over nicely.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> My wood burner is ticking over nicely.


Why's the fire ticking?


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> About 2 inches at the moment.
> Enough to cause chaos in the morning.



2 inches? Lets hope Mrs Paulus doesnt have a tape measure


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Might give the kitchen a deep clean later - certainly needs it.



My granny used to say the road to hell is paved with good intentions........


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That depends on how they turn out.



I take it there was something left as opposed to ashes


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why's the fire ticking?



Its on a timer


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 448496



Very good, I like that.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I take it there was something left as opposed to ashes




He seems to have liked it.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He seems to have liked it.



And you?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2019)

It's looking grim for tomorrow morning. Local roads covered in traffic melted and fresh snow. Forecast temperature drops to -2 at 1.00am rising to 0 at 11.00am.


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's looking grim for tomorrow morning. Local roads covered in traffic melted and fresh snow. Forecast temperature drops to -2 at 1.00am rising to 0 at 11.00am.




It's been very wet here Tonight, and now it's freezing, it'll be like a skating rink tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lee_M (22 Jan 2019)

PaulB said:


> My planned retirement has been put on hold now thanks to the economic impact of this bloody Brexit nonsense. My pension has taken a hit (not a major one and certainly less impact than if I hadn't gone with an IFA) that will mean the money I'm planning on as an adequate safety net won't be there so I've had to extend my employment for at least two years.



really?

Having retired last year but not accessing my pensions yet I'm keeping a keen eye on my pensions.

Since last year my investments have been up and down but not significantly. I "lost" a lot at the end of december but have regained most of it back since then, in total I think my investments have fallen abpout 3% over the year, but over the last 5 years have gained significantly so I'm still up


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's looking grim for tomorrow morning. Local roads covered in traffic melted and fresh snow. Forecast temperature drops to -2 at 1.00am rising to 0 at 11.00am.


4·6°C today, now just above 0C.


----------



## screenman (23 Jan 2019)

Still white outside, roads should be clear though as it is not very thick, unlike me.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Still white outside, roads should be clear though as it is not very thick, unlike me.



Problem is that the snow has fallen on an icy layer so its going to be a bit tricky till it starts to melt.
Main roads are fine as they have been treated


----------



## screenman (23 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Problem is that the snow has fallen on an icy layer so its going to be a bit tricky till it starts to melt.
> Main roads are fine as they have been treated



Should be alright around here, the gritters went out in August.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2019)

Clearly been some snow showers overnight but nothing serious.

Getting out of the village will be tricky. A cobbled road which rises 150 feet over .35 miles, about 3.5% It was frozen last night and will be sheet ice by now.

Lancashire CC only grit bus routes, motorway access roads and motorways. Most roads will be bad till the traffic gets moving........or not!


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2019)

Good morning, we've had a dusting of snow overnight, I've made a brew and come back to bed


----------



## screenman (23 Jan 2019)

I had breakfast in bed, I am spoilt sometimes.


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2019)

Very icy underfoot this morning. Black ice all over. Car drivers slithering about like fools, so someone will probably die of the dumbs on the road this morning g because they didn't drive to the conditions.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2019)

Morning all, snowy and grey outside at the moment. MrsP has made it out of our road which is on quite a steep hill. All the main roads are clear and running well. Millie our Collie will love it when I take her out later.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2019)

No snow or ice here and currently 5°c outside. Hitching up in a couple of hours and having a trundle down the A377 to Chittlehampton with the new van.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2019)

Good morning. At 10.30 last night we had thunder, lightning and heavy rain. Overnight we had a smattering of snow and then everything has frozen. The result is everything is iced and dangerous. .


----------



## The Jogger (23 Jan 2019)

Out for a canal walk this morning in a bit and feed the wild fowl. Maybe a ride later down to the Chichester Harbour.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2019)

Hmm, just put my Wellington boots on and the left sole has come away from the upper. 
New boots required.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2019)

Hmm, just put my Wellington boots on and the left sole has come away from the upper. 
New boots required.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2019)

New plans required.
Golf has gone out of the window with these conditions.
So its .....
Coffee & cereal (not in same dish)
Put loaf in to bake.
Excercises (bike, weights & situps)
Change the bedding
Lunch will be fresh bread & cheese washed down with a nice real ale my son bought me.


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2019)

It's a beautiful still day, not a breath of wind outside of my Y fronts. Time for so e 10M pistol practice, relieve some stress, improve my concentration, exercise my hand eye co-ordination, and generally pretend to be hunting Kin Jong Un.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> I had breakfast in bed, I am spoilt sometimes.


The last time I had breakfast in bed was in hospital


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2019)

Just booked my car in for its annual service and M.O.T. next Wednesday.


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2019)

Anyone placed a Ebay bid for debris from the dukes crash?


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2019)

Right, that's a quick 64 rounds, 8 magazines, pumped out before gas pressure started to affect trajectory. Gotta keep sharp cos I ain't planning to be someones breakfast when society collapses.


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> The last time I had breakfast in bed was in hospital



I would only get my breakfast in bed if I got up and made it myself.


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2019)

Just out of curiosity, do you guys prefer Weaver, Combat or Chapman stance? Despite being taught the combat stance, I always preferred Weaver. Like a good boy I practice them all, but lately I'm starting to prefer Chapman.

What will you be favouring when the zombie apocalypse comes?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> It's a beautiful still day, not a breath of wind outside of my Y fronts. Time for so e 10M pistol practice, relieve some stress, improve my concentration, exercise my hand eye co-ordination, and generally pretend to be hunting Kin Jong Un.
> 
> View attachment 448564


Why aren't the hand and foot on the same side?
Right hand and left foot!


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2019)

Because I was sitting down for the pic!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Because I was sitting down for the pic!


Not quite what they mean by "change your feet around" though.


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2019)

It's to do with stability in the Weaver and Chapman stances.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> It's to do with stability in the Weaver and Chapman stances.


Two relatives favour the Isosceles Stance. And I'll not argue with them, both are authorised shots. Gunsafes in their vehicles.

One of their "superiors" fell after the chair the very nearly sat on rolled away from under him. Immediate answer to another question asked, about being an authorised shot, whilst she was lifting him off the floor, was he's not that badly hurt.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you guys prefer Weaver, Combat or Chapman stance? Despite being taught the combat stance, I always preferred Weaver. Like a good boy I practice them all, but lately I'm starting to prefer Chapman.
> 
> What will you be favouring when the zombie apocalypse comes?


IMO you are over thinking things.
Now as a for instance take John Wayne. He never bothered with all that crap and I dont recall him missing many baddies ......sometimes he got 2 or 3 baddies with just one shot.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> IMO you are over thinking things.
> Now as a for instance take John Wayne. He never bothered with all that crap and I dont recall him missing many baddies ......sometimes he got 2 or 3 baddies with just one shot.


And on horseback, one in either hand(repeating rifle) whilst holding the reins in his mouth!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, that's a quick 64 rounds, 8 magazines, pumped out before gas pressure started to affect trajectory. Gotta keep sharp cos I ain't planning to be someones breakfast when society collapses.




What a numpty.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you guys prefer Weaver, Combat or Chapman stance? Despite being taught the combat stance, I always preferred Weaver. Like a good boy I practice them all, but lately I'm starting to prefer Chapman.
> 
> What will you be favouring when the zombie apocalypse comes?




Anything that can blast the sh*t out of any zombies.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> And on horseback, one in either hand(repeating rifle) whilst holding the reins in his mouth!


I think what is more important is to learn how to shout (very loudly)....."FILL YOUR HAND YOU SON OF A BITCH"


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think what is more important is to learn how to shout (very loudly)....."FILL YOUR HAND YOU SON OF A BITCH"


Whilst holding the reins in your mouth?


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2019)

The Eagle has landed.
All set up and off now for a spot of lunch.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2019)

The Grove Inn, Kings Nympton.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2019)

Exercises and all jobs completed. Lunch is prepared (just the butter, cheese and a glass to add).
Who's a good boy then


----------



## Oldfentiger (23 Jan 2019)

Me and my boy out for a walk in the sunshine this afternoon. Who needs a dog 






View down over OFT Estate, with Pendle in the background. I count myself lucky to live here.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 448592
> 
> 
> The Eagle has landed.
> All set up and off now for a spot of lunch.


Will you both be warm enough ??


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Will you both be warm enough ??


Snug as a bug in a rug!


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2019)

Woodburner lit,.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2019)

Been a beautiful day in glorious Lancashire. Nice walk in the sunshine with Mrs P and home for very early tea before spinning followed by cycle club committee meeting.

The paperwork a club generates! A work board meeting was easier!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2019)

About half a mile from home. Slight thaw so trees gently dripping and steam rising off the ground.


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2019)

Got a lane booked at the range tomorrow, so air rifle checked and prepped.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Got a lane booked at the range tomorrow, so air rifle checked and prepped.
> 
> View attachment 448635



What discipline - running peasant, perhaps?


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2019)

The 25M charging commie category is my favoured competition discipline.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> No snow or ice here and currently 5°c outside. Hitching up in a couple of hours and having a trundle down the A377 to Chittlehampton with the new van.



The difference in the south west


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. At 10.30 last night we had thunder, lightning and heavy rain. Overnight we had a smattering of snow and then everything has frozen. The result is everything is iced and dangerous. .



Very icy here also and its forecast icy conditions again tonight


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just booked my car in for its annual service and M.O.T. next Wednesday.



Hopefully not too costly


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 448592
> 
> 
> The Eagle has landed.
> All set up and off now for a spot of lunch.



I take it there are sites open all year round down in the south west?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Hopefully not too costly




I hope not. I have been lucky so far. Just a new set of tyres about 4 months ago, and new brakes about 6 months ago. Never failed an M.O.T. not yet anyway.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> IMO you are over thinking things.
> Now as a for instance take John Wayne. He never bothered with all that crap and I dont recall him missing many baddies ......sometimes he got 2 or 3 baddies with just one shot.


Not forgetting the Dirty Harry stance, if you're feeling lucky.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Grove Inn, Kings Nympton.
> 
> View attachment 448596



Wheres Mutleys drink?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Very icy here also and its forecast icy conditions again tonight


-2°C at present here.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope not. I have been lucky so far. Just a new set of tyres about 4 months ago, and new brakes about 6 months ago. Never failed an M.O.T. not yet anyway.



Good luck Mrs D


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not forgetting the Dirty Harry stance, if you're feeling lucky.



hopefully some punks to make your day


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I take it there are sites open all year round down in the south west?


There's sites open all year all around the country.
We only stay on Caravan & Motorhome Club Certified Locations, which are limited to 5 vans.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> -2°C at present here.



Tropical for you I guess


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Good luck Mrs D




Thanks Mr TD


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> There's sites open all year all around the country.
> We only stay on Caravan & Motorhome Club Certified Locations, which are limited to 5 vans.



Never realised that, I thought most would have shut down between the end of October and probably March. Clearly wrong but I am not involved so that would explain my lack of knowledge.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Never realised that, I thought most would have shut down between the end of October and probably March. Clearly wrong but I am not involved so that would explain my lack of knowledge.




That's what i thought as well.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Tropical for you I guess


Used to working outside in colder. Damming a river, chest deep in water, when there was snow on the ground.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Never realised that, I thought most would have shut down between the end of October and probably March. Clearly wrong but I am not involved so that would explain my lack of knowledge.


A lot of sites do shut over the winter - mainly the bigger ones - but that doesn't affect us. If the only option was to use big organised sites, I'd get rid of the van. We like the peace and quiet of the CLs. They are also a lot cheaper to stay at.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2019)

View from the van looking out to Exmoor.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 448707
> 
> View from the van looking out to Exmoor.



And no snow in sight.....................for now??


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 448707
> 
> View from the van looking out to Exmoor.


Keeping your eyes peeled?


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Keeping your eyes peeled?
> View attachment 448710



Try focusing Mr Classic


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> And no snow in sight.....................for now??


And none forcast.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Try focusing Mr Classic


Closer...


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Closer...
> View attachment 448712



Is that your pet moggie


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Is that your pet moggie


Not down Exmoor way!


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not down Exmoor way!



Thought it was a holiday snap 
Anyway how's your warewolf and the Slaughtered Lamb


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thought it was a holiday snap
> Anyway how's your warewolf and the Slaughtered Lamb


You're safe.

For now!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Keeping your eyes peeled?
> View attachment 448710




You don't see many of them in Devon. Probably just an ordinary moggy


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2019)

There was a wallaby loose around here a couple of years ago. It eventually turned up brown bread, and the farmer who found it moaned like foxtrot that he'd have to oag to dispose of the cadaver.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You don't see many of them in Devon. Probably just an ordinary moggy


The view was towards Exmoor though.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2019)

Spinning on a full stomach is bad news


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Spinning on a full stomach is bad news


On a spinning cycle would be so much easier than on your stomach.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2019)

^^


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You don't see many of them in Devon. Probably just an ordinary moggy



Classics pet moggie, hes been playing with photo shop


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2019)

Very dark but not so cold this morning. I could cherrfully have stayed in bed but the golf course beckons.
Its all go you know with no rest for the wicked.


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2019)

Muttley walked. Its treacherous underfoot out there. Up at the range for 10, 25M lane booked.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2019)

Good morning folks. Foggy, misty and rainy here. Clearly not as cold as it has been for the last few days.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Foggy, misty and rainy here. Clearly not as cold as it has been for the last few days.



Still a bit icy underfoot where the sun didn't get yesterday?


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2019)

Good morning, cold damp and icy/slushy underfoot. I'm debating whether to ride or not today, it doesn't look a good morning for a ride, I might put it off till Saturday and hope for a better day then.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Still a bit icy underfoot where the sun didn't get yesterday?




It was very icey here yesterday as we had rain during the night, then it froze. Not good, but today hopefully we won't have that problem.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning, cold damp and icy/slushy underfoot. I'm debating whether to ride or not today, it doesn't look a good morning for a ride, I might put it off till Saturday and hope for a better day then.



Due to go a lot milder tomorrow, it may pay to be a bit cautious and give it 24 hours to clear properly


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It was very icey here yesterday as we had rain during the night, then it froze. Not good, but today hopefully we won't have that problem.



We had rain in the night here as well


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It was very icey here yesterday as we had rain during the night, then it froze. Not good, but today hopefully we won't have that problem.



Appears to be going milder for a few days, but the forecasters seem to reckon its going cold next week with the possibility of sleet again


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Due to go a lot milder tomorrow, it may pay to be a bit cautious and give it 24 hours to clear properly



Saturday's my next chance for a ride so I might drive over the cafe this morning and see my mates then ride Saturday, though thats likely to be a bit damp.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Appears to be going milder for a few days, but the forecasters seem to reckon its going cold next week with the possibility of sleet again




Yes. I heard that on the news. Milder for a few days then icey, snowy weather again.. I suppose we can't complain. We have had quite a mild winter so far.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. I heard that on the news. Milder for a few days then icey, snowy weather again.. I suppose we can't complain. We have had quite a mild winter so far.



Lets get to March and then we can start to hope for spring to appear


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Lets get to March and then we can start to hope for spring to appear



I wish. Can't wait.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2019)

Morning campers! 
Excellent nights sleep in the new van.
Off to Chulmleigh this morning, so I'll have to dig out my banjo.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Lets get to March and then we can start to hope for spring to appear


It's already here in my part of Devon.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning campers!
> Excellent nights sleep in the new van.
> Off to Chulmleigh this morning, so I'll have to dig out my banjo.



Yikes thats bad 
Doesn't look too exciting on google maps, what would you want to go there for??
Hope you don't end up squealing like a pig


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's already here in my part of Devon.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Doesn't look too exciting on google maps, what would you want to go there for??


Missus wants a newspaper........


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2019)

Enjoying a Clooneys before heading out with my rifle. Wearing my "Peace though superior firelower" T shirt.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Missus wants a newspaper........



Keep the doors locked whilst she nips in the shop then


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Keep the doors locked whilst she nips in the shop then




What a gentleman you are


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a gentleman you are


He's only suggesting sensible precautions.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> He's only suggesting sensible precautions.



 Someones got to keep the engine running for a quick get away


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Closer...
> View attachment 448712



One for @Drago to practise on


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2019)

Lemme tell you a story...

So e years ago I was walking Lemmy in some farmland about a mile from home (I have permission to be there, cos the farmer knows I'm ex plod and not afraid to challenge anyone abusing his land.)

Lemmy is off the lead about 100 metres away. I'm not paying attention until I notice a black cat. But it didnt look right. Once my brain had worked out the distances and relative sizes it clicked. Lemmy is a lab, a field variety bred for shooting purposes, so hes a fair size dog. This cat was 100 years or so beyond Lemmy and was easily bigger than he was. 

I called lemmy back and put him on the lead and stayed still. About a minute later this thing loped off and I got an idea of it's true size, and the way the muscles in its shoulders moved was awe inspiring and a little bit Y front soiling.

For fear of ridicule i mentioned it to no one buts Mrs D. A bit of quiet research showed that it had been seen about 2 males away near the village of Roade by 2 teenagers. A short while later a friends elderly Mum who's house is near the farm told me that she too had seen it.

So there you go, I'm convinced big cats are loose in middle England.

Do you remember some years back someone spotted a lion basking in the sun somewhere up north? Plod sent their heli up and it was only when the downdraught blew it over that they realised it was a large soft toy. The old lady that phoned it in was the mother of a workmate of mine.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> He's only suggesting sensible precautions.






172traindriver said:


> Someones got to keep the engine running for a quick get away




Wow. I bet lots of women wish they were married to you two. NOT.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Lemme tell you a story...
> 
> So e years ago I was walking Lemmy in some farmland about a mile from home (I have permission to be there, cos the farmer knows I'm ex plod and not afraid to challenge anyone abusing his land.)
> 
> ...




I would not be surprised, theres all sorts of exotic animals roaming the English countryside so why not big cats.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I bet lots of women wish they were married to you two. NOT.


I've spent my whole life beating 'em off with a stick. It's been a blessing getting old.......


----------



## jongooligan (24 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I would not be surprised, theres all sorts of exotic animals roaming the English countryside so why not big cats.



Not English but Scottish. I've seen wallabies on the island of Inchconnachan on Loch Lomond. Purposely introduced by some aristo around the time of WW2. Rumours that they occasionally get hunted but think they're generally left to their own devices - they're not domesticated and are just living off the vegetation on the island.

In other news - got a stinking yo-yo of a cold. Keep thinking I'm getting better but then it comes back and has another bite. Up most of the night so that I didn't disturb Mrs. jg with my coughing. Used the time to read 'Absolute Friends' by John le Carre - highly recommended if you like a ripping espionage yarn.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning campers!
> Excellent nights sleep in the new van.
> Off to Chulmleigh this morning, so I'll have to dig out my banjo.


Don't upset the Irish landlady.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've spent my whole life beating 'em off with a stick. It's been a blessing getting old.......




I bet.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2019)

Woke at 4.00. Read till 6.00. Slept till 9.15. Idly browsed the web till 11.01................................................I think I should get out of bed now


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I bet lots of women wish they were married to you two. NOT.



You would be happy enough


----------



## dickyknees (24 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Used the time to read 'Absolute Friends' by John le Carre - highly recommended if you like a ripping espionage yarn.



I must get round to re-reading that again. At the moment I’m reading le Carre’s “Our Game”. Another decent read but a bit slow to get going.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I would not be surprised, theres all sorts of exotic animals roaming the English countryside so why not big cats.



Agree with that, it will be interesting if evidence turns up one day


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Don't upset the Irish landlady.



Related to you?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I bet.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Related to you?


The undertaker.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> The undertaker.



Knew it all along


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2019)

Morning all, been out with muttles for a couple of hours, boiled eggs and toast eaten for breckie. Now off up the road as my son came round last night to use the printer to print stuff for the teaching course he his on and has used all the paper and most of the ink.


----------



## jongooligan (24 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> Now off up the road as my son came round last night to use the printer to print stuff for the teaching course he his on and has used all the paper and most of the ink.



Got rid of our printer years ago for the very same reason. Daughter is back at home after uni and doing teacher training. It's incredible how much paper teaching material she's expected to produce for her classes and all out of her (our) own pockets. (She's bought her own printer btw)


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Got rid of our printer years ago for the very same reason. Daughter is back at home after uni and doing teacher training. It's incredible how much paper teaching material she's expected to produce for her classes and all out of her (our) own pockets. (She's bought her own printer btw)



Michael, my son did look a little embarrassed, saying that he should buy a printer for himself. They are not expensive, so maybe I'll get one for his birthday.


----------



## screenman (24 Jan 2019)

We have two kids qualify as teachers, buy a forest as it may work out cheaper getting the paper from your own source.


----------



## derrick (24 Jan 2019)

Car insurance renewed. What to do with the rest of the day, seem to have lost my mo jo at the moment, Bloody horible weather, can't get out on the bike. struggling with the turbo trainer, just got to keep going for a couple of weeks, then it's of to Spain for our club training camp. A week in the mountains. Happy days.


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2019)

Had a good bout on the range. Was enjoying a coffee in the rain ge cafe and may have accidentally bought a .177 Springer rifle...


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Car insurance renewed. What to do with the rest of the day, seem to have lost my mo jo at the moment, Bloody horible weather, can't get out on the bike. struggling with the turbo trainer, just got to keep going for a couple of weeks, then it's of to Spain for our club training camp. A week in the mountains. Happy days.



Costa Blanca??


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Had a good bout on the range. Was enjoying a coffee in the rain ge cafe and may have accidentally bought a .177 Springer rifle...



Hiding it from Mrs D?


----------



## derrick (24 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Costa Blanca??


Just up the road from Benidorm.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Just up the road from Benidorm.



Altea, Calpe?


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Altea, Calpe?



Yes, but the Doctor gave him some cream for it.


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Hiding it from Mrs D?



If she asks I'm looking after it for a mate who wants to hide it from his missus!


----------



## jongooligan (24 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> They are not expensive, so maybe I'll get one for his birthday.



Aye but they're cheap for a reason. It's the same marketing model as men's (and for all I know women's) razors. Sell you a cheap holder then take your eyes out when it comes to buying the only blades that will fit that holder. Similarly, sell you a cheap printer then charge whatever they feel they can get away with for the only ink cartridges that will fit it.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2019)

I need to lie down in a dark room after dealing with compare the market. Com.


----------



## derrick (24 Jan 2019)

All done, Half an hour on the Turbo trainer, don't know why i do it, there is never a pub at the end of the ride. Be better of finding a nice pub about 5 miles away, nice walk there and crawl back. Well that's tomorrow sorted.


----------



## GM (24 Jan 2019)

Had a good sweat at the spin class this morning, now chilling out watching Countdown.
Saw a good film last night. The Upside, very entertaining!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Had a good bout on the range. Was enjoying a coffee in the rain ge cafe and may have accidentally bought a .177 Springer rifle...


Should you not have a big red beard and live deep in the southern parts of America


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2019)

Just had a very nice Sprout & Walnut soup with a huge chunk of granary bread and a pot of Devon butter, washed down with a couple of pints of excellent local ale, in the Grove Inn at Kings Nympton. 
Time for an executive power nap methinks.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2019)

Well we somehow got a game of golf in. Stood on the 1st tee and the fog came down... . . Could not see our (golf) balls after hitting them. TBH the match should have been cancelled but after everyone had made the effort they let it go on.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Car insurance renewed. What to do with the rest of the day, seem to have lost my mo jo at the moment, Bloody horible weather, can't get out on the bike. struggling with the turbo trainer, just got to keep going for a couple of weeks, then it's of to Spain for our club training camp. A week in the mountains. Happy days.



My cycling mo jo seems to be missing at the moment, I missed my turbo session yesterday and my ride this morning, I drove to the cafe this morning, took my Good Lady with me and after the cafe we drove round the corner and we indulged in some retail therapy. I'm planning to ride on Saturday and if I have to I'll force myself to go out.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2019)

Bastard pigeons have been at my curly kale and cavolo Nero.


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Should you not have a big red beard and live deep in the southern parts of America



I would so love that! I'd be great uncle Cletus, and live in the woods in a 54 year old airstream caravan.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2019)

Give me strength to deal with compare the market. Com. Bloody stupid websites that are on a go slow. I need to lie down in a dark room now.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Give me strength to deal with compare the market. Com. Bloody stupid websites that are on a go slow. I need to lie down in a dark room now.


Sound like you need a holiday.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sound like you need a holiday.




I wish.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I wish.


I've got a caravan for sale......


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've got a caravan for sale......




Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2019)

I look the part already.


----------



## jongooligan (24 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just had a very nice Sprout & Walnut soup.



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! 

Especially if you're spending the night in a small enclosed space like say, a caravan maybe.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I look the part already.
> 
> View attachment 448784



How many fingers you holding up??


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> Especially if you're spending the night in a small enclosed space like say, a caravan maybe.


The 2 pints of real ale just add to the experience.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Give me strength to deal with compare the market. Com. Bloody stupid websites that are on a go slow. I need to lie down in a dark room now.



Just had an email to say my energy deal ends soon. That means a fun evening ahead.........


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just had an email to say my energy deal ends soon. That means a fun evening ahead.........



I had something similar also recently. apparently to get a good deal in future for 2 years or so I have to agree to a smart meter.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sound like you need a holiday.


One booked online?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I had something similar also recently. apparently to get a good deal in future for 2 years or so I have to agree to a smart meter.




I wouldn't want one forced on me by an energy company. Wasn't there a news piece not long ago saying that if you have a smart meter and then go to another energy company, your existing smart meter won't work so you have to have anorher meter installed?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I wouldn't want one forced on me by an energy company. Wasn't there a news piece not long ago saying that if you have a smart meter and then go to another energy company, your existing smart meter won't work so you have to have anorher meter installed?



Yes. The first generation meters aren't transferable to the next company. The second generation apparently will, mainly first generation are being offered at present.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I had something similar also recently. apparently to get a good deal in future for 2 years or so I have to agree to a smart meter.



I don't believe the companies can require you to take one. I've refused several times.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I don't believe the companies can require you to take one. I've refused several times.



I have been looking into it previously as I had the email off Npower last week informing me that my 2 year capped deal was coming to an end in March, however if I wanted to benefit from a similar capped deal I had to register interest and would have to have a smart meter fitted.
As you said the majority of smart meters about or being offered are 1st generation ones that only work for the current supplier. If you move to another supplier they no longer work, and for that to happen you need the more up to date 2nd generation smart meter.
Also I have read the uptake of smart meters is well below expectation.
Again as you say you cant be forced by companies to take one but it is quite obvious what their agenda is. If you don't agree they wont offer you the better deals.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2019)

Energy prices......................................depressing evening. Time to put the telly on


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Energy prices......................................depressing evening. Time to put the telly on



News at 10 on BBC1.....................thats exciting  Not!!


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2019)

SAR training done. Got a stand by for mutual aid tomorrow in West Mercias area, so if I'm not about much tomorrow you know I'm away painfully keeping missing people safe, reuniting families, and generally being g awesome.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> SAR training done. Got a stand by for mutual aid tomorrow in West Mercias area, so if I'm not about much tomorrow you know *I'm away painfully keeping missing people safe, reuniting families, and generally being g awesome.*


Modest as always I see.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2019)

@welsh dragon, did you notice?
2019/01/23 at 07:10:33.1
Llangwm, Conwy, Wales.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> @welsh dragon, did you notice?
> 2019/01/23 at 07:10:33.1
> Llangwm, Conwy, Wales.



That's a rather impolite question to ask a lady.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2019)

Hello world  very dark and it has been raining. Forecast is only  25% chance of rain at 10.00 so a couple of the oldies are going to chance it.

Quiz night this evening. Hopefully there won't be pictures of young celebrities to identify.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> @welsh dragon, did you notice?
> 2019/01/23 at 07:10:33.1
> Llangwm, Conwy, Wales.




I have no idea what that means.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2019)

Good morning folks. We had rain all night. Not as cold here today.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea what that means.


He's talking in riddles again.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> He's talking in riddles again.



He usually does.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2019)

Good morning folks. I've found out where my mojo went, it appears I have a minor case of the sniffles.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Jan 2019)

Lurgy still has a howd of us; nose running like a tap and coughed up a gold watch this morning but it's a lot milder so I'm determined to get out on a bike today. Probably just a gentle 20 miles on the old railway tracks so that I don't have to tackle any steep gradients that will have me gasping.

Burns night too so when I get back me and the FiL will open a bottle of Lagavulin. We've no Scottish connections but any excuse will do.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea what that means.



Google is your friend......................................


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2019)

I've just read that apparently it's 'National Have Fun at Work Day' today.
Oh dear!


----------



## Paulus (25 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I have been looking into it previously as I had the email off Npower last week informing me that my 2 year capped deal was coming to an end in March, however if I wanted to benefit from a similar capped deal I had to register interest and would have to have a smart meter fitted.
> As you said the majority of smart meters about or being offered are 1st generation ones that only work for the current supplier. If you move to another supplier they no longer work, and for that to happen you need the more up to date 2nd generation smart meter.
> Also I have read the uptake of smart meters is well below expectation.
> Again as you say you cant be forced by companies to take one but it is quite obvious what their agenda is. If you don't agree they wont offer you the better deals.



That is the time to shop around. There are many great deals around from other companies that do not require you to get a smart meter.
IMHO smart meters are a con anyway. If you are doing all you can to reduce energy consumption through energy saving light bulbs, only boiling the amount of water in the kettle that you need etc etc, then by watching a smart meter telling you how much you are using is pointless. You are going to use the amount of energy that you require to live, even by being frugal there are only so many savings you can make.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jan 2019)

By the way, good morning everyone, a rainy, grey, cool start to the day here.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> He's talking in riddles again.



That's normal for him


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2019)

We got our own smart meter and hooked it up to give us an indication of how much we use. You can become a bit obsessed by them i must admit but it is quite an eye opener to see how much you use and the worst culprits re the amount of electricity you use.


----------



## subaqua (25 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> That is the time to shop around. There are many great deals around from other companies that do not require you to get a smart meter.
> IMHO smart meters are a con anyway. If you are doing all you can to reduce energy consumption through energy saving light bulbs, only boiling the amount of water in the kettle that you need etc etc, then by watching a smart meter telling you how much you are using is pointless. You are going to use the amount of energy that you require to live, even by being frugal there are only so many savings you can make.




Smart meters are a backdoor into variable pricing for peak demand . Which is going to disadvantage a lot of people . 

They also have a relay in them so if the computer thinks you haven’t paid . Click . Off you go. Computer says no.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2019)

I've just got up


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've just read that apparently it's 'National Have Fun at Work Day' today.
> Oh dear!


So we oldies miss out again


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2019)

Overcast but not too bad. Definitely not good enough for a bike ride though.
Up at 08 20 and downstairs doing a few jobs while listening to Mrs D on the exercise bike (thats the bike, not Mrs D).
Coffee drunk and I fear I must now do my normal exercises of bike, weights & situps.......I am not looking forward to it


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up




Lazy bugger


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea what that means.


Did you feel the earth move on that day, at that time?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did you feel the earth move on that day, at that time?




I'm afraid not. Dam.


----------



## steve292 (25 Jan 2019)

subaqua said:


> Smart meters are a backdoor into variable pricing for peak demand . Which is going to disadvantage a lot of people .
> 
> They also have a relay in them so if the computer thinks you haven’t paid . Click . Off you go. Computer says no.



Where does that information come from?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2019)

Exercising at home.........any of the other oldies do this ??
I do it but find it hard to get inspired/fired up for it. But I also dislike winter cycling in the cold & wet....yeuk. not cycled properly since November.
I golf twice a week and try to exercise every day apart from these. Not mega loads but I do have (slowly diminishing) gut that has to go. BTW only been doing this since Jan 1st.
So.....this morning was....
Bike. 15 minutes/123 calories
Situps, using a roller. 2 sets x 100
Light weights. 3 kg dumbells.
Have to say I am already feeling the benefits.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Exercising at home.........any of the other oldies do this ??
> I do it but find it hard to get inspired/fired up for it. But I also dislike winter cycling in the cold & wet....yeuk. not cycled properly since November.
> I golf twice a week and try to exercise every day apart from these. Not mega loads but I do have (slowly diminishing) gut that has to go. BTW only been doing this since Jan 1st.
> So.....this morning was....
> ...


Soon be looming as good as me.


----------



## roadrash (25 Jan 2019)

ive spent the last three days not knowing whether to put my head or my @rse over the toilet, mrs roadrash is off work with the chest infection from hell, first time off work due to ill health in 12 years, im just off to paint a black cross on the front door


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> ive spent the last three days not knowing whether to put my head or my @rse over the toilet, mrs roadrash is off work with the chest infection from hell, first time off work due to ill health in 12 years, im just off to paint a black cross on the front door


Oohh not nice at all.
Sit on the bog while holding a bucket would be my advice.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Jan 2019)

Just got back from a well ventilated ride up the C2C path to Greencroft. Came back on the roads with a howling wind behind me. Clocked 45 mph coming down from Burnhope. Great fun. Only 21 miles at a very sedate pace so as not to aggravate the lurgy but so glad to be on the bike again.






Bit of a crap picture. Had a senior moment - forgot to take my phone out of the plastic bag it was in.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> ive spent the last three days not knowing whether to put my head or my @rse over the toilet, mrs roadrash is off work with the chest infection from hell, first time off work due to ill health in 12 years, im just off to paint a black cross on the front door





Sounds nasty.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2019)

I've just walked 5 miles


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sounds nasty.


Not a nice thing to say about his @rse.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Oohh not nice at all.
> Sit on the bog while holding a bucket would be my advice.


Personal experience says sit over the bath.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Exercising at home.........any of the other oldies do this ??
> I do it but find it hard to get inspired/fired up for it. But I also dislike winter cycling in the cold & wet....yeuk. not cycled properly since November.
> I golf twice a week and try to exercise every day apart from these. Not mega loads but I do have (slowly diminishing) gut that has to go. BTW only been doing this since Jan 1st.
> So.....this morning was....
> ...



I'd rather get the bike out and go for a ride, though I do have a turbo, but don't use it very often.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> ive spent the last three days not knowing whether to put my head or my @rse over the toilet, mrs roadrash is off work with the chest infection from hell, first time off work due to ill health in 12 years, im just off to paint a black cross on the front door


----------



## roadrash (25 Jan 2019)

ahh so its you ive seen loitering around....


----------



## roadrash (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Personal experience says sit over the bath.



That makes things more difficult...we don't have a bath


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> That makes things more difficult...we don't have a bath


The alternative is less appealing.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Exercising at home.........any of the other oldies do this ??
> I do it but find it hard to get inspired/fired up for it. But I also dislike winter cycling in the cold & wet....yeuk. not cycled properly since November..





dave r said:


> I'd rather get the bike out and go for a ride, though I do have a turbo, but don't use it very often.



Same as @dave r. I'd rather be outside. About the only thing that puts me off is ice. It takes a long time to recover from a broken collar bone at our age.

We're very lucky though as we can now pick our days to go cycling. It's not like when we were at work and had to fit it around that so I look at the weather forecast for the week, pick the best days for cycling and leave the worst days for other stuff. It's surprising how many good days we get in winter. (Still wish I was in Mallorca though).


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Personal experience says sit over the bath.


But not while his wife is in it


----------



## derrick (25 Jan 2019)

Had a nice 24 miles with the boys. Roads were filthy but the sun was out. Was a bit overdressed as it warmed up quite a lot while we were out. got home cleaned the bike. had a shower. washed the kitchen floor. now sitting in the pub with a beer. happy days.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2102006154#kudos


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2019)

Back home after our new caravan try out. All went well and cooking good for this year.
Dropped the new van back into storage and brought the old van back home to give it a good clean. Got a couple of people coming to look at it this weekend. Fingers crossed.
Got back in time to walk down the village, grab a couple of pints and FnC.


----------



## subaqua (25 Jan 2019)

steve292 said:


> Where does that information come from?


Which bit . The relay info is from taking one apart and a knowledge of electronic and electrical engineering . variable pricing is currently under consultation in the industry . Yes I work in that industry


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2019)

subaqua said:


> Which bit . The relay info is from taking one apart and a knowledge of electronic and electrical engineering . variable pricing is currently under consultation in the industry . Yes I work in that industry


W*** ?!


----------



## steve292 (25 Jan 2019)

Thanks. I work in that industry too. ( the generation side) and thats the first i've ever heard of it.


----------



## steve292 (25 Jan 2019)

subaqua said:


> Which bit . The relay info is from taking one apart and a knowledge of electronic and electrical engineering . variable pricing is currently under consultation in the industry . Yes I work in that industry


Thanks. I work in the generation side of the industry and thats the first i've heard of that.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> That's a rather impolite question to ask a lady.



Did someone mention lady?


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up



Nice and early then


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm afraid not. Dam.



Fancy him asking you something like that


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 448893



You touting for a bit of business dressed like that


----------



## subaqua (25 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> W*** ?!



When I took it apart I was a little taken aback too.


----------



## subaqua (25 Jan 2019)

steve292 said:


> Thanks. I work in the generation side of the industry and thats the first i've heard of that.



It’s been mooted for many years , driven by the generation companies ( not the staff) . But meter operators/ electricity providers are getting more interested . 

The 2nd Gen meters are quite controllable remotely.


----------



## GM (25 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Energy prices......................................depressing evening. Time to put the telly on




We've just switched to Bulb, seemed to be popular with a lot of CC'ers on here. Looks like I could save a bit, enough to buy a new bike!


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> We've just switched to Bulb, seemed to be popular with a lot of CC'ers on here.





> Just got a quote from Bulb = Get green energy for £56 a month


but I only pay £48 with npower


----------



## GM (25 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> but I only pay £48 with npower




We were paying double that with EON, so a big saving for us.


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2019)

Been up near the Welsh border on a search today. Back tomorrow at oh my God O'clock and I'll be taking a turn as Search Manager. I'm nacked.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Been up near the Welsh border on a search today. Back tomorrow at oh my God O'clock and I'll be taking a turn as Search Manager. I'm nacked.


Best o'luck, for all involved.


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2019)

Thanks. I'm nacked. 5 hours driving today, not used to it. Going to take some gear with my and if it runs into Sunday I'll sleep on site. ill be up at 5 to be back there for 0800 tomorrow.


----------



## Lee_M (25 Jan 2019)

trip into that Chester this evening. turned into a brilliant place for craft ales these days, Beer Heroes, That Beer Plsce, and thenew one with the ridiculous name above Paysan, thinkt heres also another daft named one in the Garden Quarter.

ended up in That Beer Place in the market eating pizza from the best pizzeria in Chester (also in the market)

Awesome friday night. Also celebrating after hearing the other half can take voluntary redundancy after 25 years working for the blue oval company, so all good today!


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2019)

I'd give my left nut for a beer right now, but duty calls and I need to stay on top of my game.


----------



## roadrash (25 Jan 2019)

never mind im sure @Dirk will force himself to drink enough to cover your share... on a more serious note good luck for all involved


----------



## jongooligan (26 Jan 2019)

First (or last). Up with the lurgy again. Reading 'Overkill' by Vanda Symon. It's a good tale in the 'all men are bastards' genre but reads like a sixth formers first attempt at a novel. Worth finishing but probably not staying on the bookshelves for a second read. 6/10

Wish I could stop coughing and get some sleep.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> First (or last). Up with the lurgy again. Reading 'Overkill' by Vanda Symon. It's a good tale in the 'all men are bastards' genre but reads like a sixth formers first attempt at a novel. Worth finishing but probably not staying on the bookshelves for a second read. 6/10
> 
> Wish I could stop coughing and get some sleep.


Go for a walk!
You might see something you'd never normally see.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2019)

Good morning chaps. Windier than Dragos Y-fronts here and that is saying something.. Ooh and now it's raining as well.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> First (or last). Up with the lurgy again. Reading 'Overkill' by Vanda Symon. It's a good tale in the 'all men are bastards' genre but reads like a sixth formers first attempt at a novel. Worth finishing but probably not staying on the bookshelves for a second read. 6/10
> 
> Wish I could stop coughing and get some sleep.




 I've got a touch of the lurgy as well, very mild though.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2019)

Morning all.
Day of caravan cleaning today.
Put the new one into storage and brought the old one home, as we might have someone coming to look at it on Sunday. It hasn't been properly cleaned since we last used it at Christmas; so that's my morning accounted for.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning chaps. Windier than Dragos Y-fronts here and that is saying something.. Ooh and now it's raining as well.



Have got wind also


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Have got wind also




Then stay away from me.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2019)

Another miserable weather type day here. I see heavy rain and strong wind is forcast.
Enjoyed my coffee but confess to being a tad worried** as I used to drink, maybe, one cup every month or so. Now I have the machine its most mornings.
**What worries me is.....could I be turning into a cross between Drago & Welsh Dragon ?........a terrible thought-her temper and his wind, very scary.
Off to do my exercises then will watch some golf from Dubai.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Another miserable weather type day here. I see heavy rain and strong wind is forecast.
> Enjoyed my coffee but confess to being a tad worried** as I used to drink, maybe, one cup every month or so. Now I have the machine its most mornings.
> **What worries me is.....could I be turning into a cross between Drago & Welsh Dragon ?........a terrible thought-her temper and his wind, very scary.
> Off to do my exercises then will watch some golf from Dubai.


Sort it out before I get up there, would you? Visiting my ancestral home today - well, a hospital in its environs, anyway


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Another miserable weather type day here. I see heavy rain and strong wind is forcast.
> Enjoyed my coffee but confess to being a tad worried** as I used to drink, maybe, one cup every month or so. Now I have the machine its most mornings.
> **What worries me is.....could I be turning into a cross between Drago & Welsh Dragon ?........a terrible thought-her temper and his wind, very scary.
> Off to do my exercises then will watch some golf from Dubai.




You can't beat coffee. Stop drinking that wishy washy muck called tea and come over to the dark side.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Sort it out before I get up there, would you? Visiting my ancestral home today - well, a hospital in its environs, anyway


I will try my best.
When you say "your ancestral home" do you mean you were born in Warrington ?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I'd rather get the bike out and go for a ride, though I do have a turbo, but don't use it very often.


What do you wear in this inclement weather?
Not bothered about your Y fronts etc....just the other stuff


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will try my best.
> When you say "your ancestral home" do you mean you were born in Warrington ?


Nah, I was born in Nantwich actually, but have been spending much time in Crewe, and now we have a new hospital to try. What fun.


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2019)

Pam is not well, I pushed a slice of toast under the bedroom door for her how do you make a cup of tea? It is at times like this I realise I am not very domesticated, more the hunter gatherer type, time for a change at my age I think.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jan 2019)

Morning fellow retirees. A grey, damp start to the day here. I shall be out with dog shortly and then a domestics day. The kitchen floor resembles a football pitch so needs washing. It's hard to keep it clean with a Collie and three cats padding about. Then I shall be doing a bit of shopping for essentials, including some bottles of ale for later on. Got to keep some things in perspective.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jan 2019)

I've just got up........


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Jan 2019)

Morning everyone 
How lovely to have a day off


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Pam is not well, I pushed a slice of toast under the bedroom door for her how do you make a cup of tea? It is at times like this I realise I am not very domesticated, more the hunter gatherer type, time for a change at my age I think.


Instructions can be found here,
https://www.yorkshiretea.co.uk/our-teas/how-to-make-a-proper-brew#brew-process--cuppa

Was the toast buttered or dry?


----------



## Banjo (26 Jan 2019)

I know you will all be disgusted with me but after retiring last march I have accepted an offer to work April and May. Strange thing is I am finding the prospect quite scary:-) My excuse is we have had some unexpected expenses crop up.

Edit dew too Spillin misteak.


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Instructions can be found here,
> https://www.yorkshiretea.co.uk/our-teas/how-to-make-a-proper-brew#brew-process--cuppa
> 
> Was the toast buttered or dry?



Does it not come ready buttered? I did try putting some cheese on it but it made a lot of mess in the bottom of the toaster.


----------



## Banjo (26 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> I'd give my left nut for a beer right now, but duty calls and I need to stay on top of my game.


Succesfull result I hope? I know you may not be able to give out info .


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Does it not come ready buttered? I did try putting some cheese on it but it made a lot of mess in the bottom of the toaster.


Turn the toaster on it's side!


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What do you wear in this inclement weather?
> Not bothered about your Y fronts etc....just the other stuff



Cycle shoes and overshoes, Altura winter cruiser tights and bamboo under shorts, bamboo base layer, sweatshirt and cycle jacket, woolly hat and gloves. If it's very cold I'll add longjohns and use heavier gloves.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2019)

I'm sat in palmers garden centre Ulesthorpe with a coffee and a teacake, as I've got the sniffles I've gone for a shorter ride, but I feel alright on the bike so might extend it


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Turn the toaster on it's side!



Why does the other tv in the kitchen only show a pot going around, also a few minutes after turning it on it goes ping.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Why does the other tv in the kitchen only show a pot going around, also a few minutes after turning it on it goes ping.


When the pot is going around does it wave at you? Not a big wave.....just a micro ?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Why does the other tv in the kitchen only show a pot going around, also a few minutes after turning it on it goes ping.


Adverts, the ping being to get your attention.

Any other sound, duck.


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2019)

Right, I just tried to make a fried egg in what I now know is a miniwave, in it went for 30 minutes, should I have taken it out of the shell first.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2019)

Welsh people call a microwave a popity ping.


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Welsh people call a microwave a popity ping.



That would then be the only 2 words of Welsh I can pronounce.


----------



## Banjo (26 Jan 2019)

I remember getting our first microwave back in the 80s They were advertised as " instant cooking" When a frozen pie was still frozen after a few seconds of microwaving we decided ours was faulty.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> That would then be the only 2 words of Welsh I can pronounce.




Well. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jan 2019)

The first time I saw a microwave was in the mid 80's at work in the canteen. I thought I would give it a go, so I bought a steak and kidney pie, took it out of the wrapping and put it on a plate. Normally at home it takes 20 minutes to warm a pie through, so I put it on for 10 minutes. The resulting dried up brick that came out was quite a disappointment. The machines were very powerful, almost industrial/nuclear powered things. Took me a while before I used one again.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2019)

Banjo said:


> I remember getting our first microwave back in the 80s They were advertised as " instant cooking" When a frozen pie was still frozen after a few seconds of microwaving we decided ours was faulty.



We don't have a microwave


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2019)

I'm back, a cheeky little 50 miles, fun on the way out with the tail wind, hard work on the way back into the wind. Not a bad ride considering I'm not a 100 percent, but I don't feel too bad at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm back, a cheeky little 50 miles, fun on the way out with the tail wind, hard work on the way back into the wind. Not a bad ride considering I'm not a 100 percent, but I don't feel too bad at the moment.



Well done Dave.


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2019)

Who nicks my gravel, just been out and raked the gravel drive 70yard x 5yards maybe a bit bigger, every few years it needs another 10 ton of gravel dropped on it, it sits on top of 10 inches of crushed limestone, so where is 5 ton a year going too? If anyone says the gravel fairies I will believe them.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm back, a cheeky little 50 miles, fun on the way out with the tail wind, hard work on the way back into the wind. Not a bad ride considering I'm not a 100 percent, but I don't feel too bad at the moment.


Goes without saying.... rather you than me.
But well done.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Who nicks my gravel, just been out and raked the gravel drive 70yard x 5yards maybe a bit bigger, every few years it needs another 10 ton of gravel dropped on it, it sits on top of 10 inches of crushed limestone, so where is 5 ton a year going too? If anyone says the gravel fairies I will believe them.


It's the Gravel Fairies.......


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> We don't have a microwave


What!!!!!
How do you do your cornflakes or make a cuppa every morning?


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What!!!!!
> How do you do your cornflakes or make a cuppa every morning?



I would like to know the answer to that, mine just appears beside the pillow each morning.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Who nicks my gravel, just been out and raked the gravel drive 70yard x 5yards maybe a bit bigger, every few years it needs another 10 ton of gravel dropped on it, it sits on top of 10 inches of crushed limestone, so where is 5 ton a year going too? If anyone says the gravel fairies I will believe them.


Watching, waiting...


----------



## Paulus (26 Jan 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/HI0x0KYChq4


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What!!!!!
> How do you do your cornflakes or make a cuppa every morning?



Cornflakes are just poured in the bowl, a sprinkling of chopped mixed nuts and dried mixed fruit is added and milk poured on. Tea? I just boil the kettle


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Cornflakes are just poured in the bowl, a sprinkling of chopped mixed nuts and dried mixed fruit is added and milk poured on. Tea? I just boil the kettle


You're so domesticated!


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> You're so domesticated!



I have to be, with my Good Lady having health problems I have to do all the stuff round the house, and look after her as well.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Cornflakes are just poured in the bowl, a sprinkling of chopped mixed nuts and dried mixed fruit is added and milk poured on. Tea? I just boil the kettle


Sorry but IMO you are sooooo wrong.
Cornflakes. Pour cold milk on then microwave for minimum 10 minutes. Check for soggyness then, maybe, another 2 minutes.

Tea. Put teabag in cup. Add cold water. Microwave for 10 minutes. Stir then check to see if its stewed enough, then, maybe another 2 minutes.
Simps.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry but IMO you are sooooo wrong.
> Cornflakes. Pour cold milk on then microwave for minimum 10 minutes. Check for soggyness then, maybe, another 2 minutes.
> 
> Tea. Put teabag in cup. Add cold water. Microwave for 10 minutes. Stir then check to see if its stewed enough, then, maybe another 2 minutes.
> Simps.



Whats the point in putting cornflakes in a microwave? Why make a cuppa in a microwave, its easier to make it in the pot or cup.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Whats the point in putting cornflakes in a microwave? Why make a cuppa in a microwave, its easier to make it in the pot or cup.


I am beginning to wonder......could you be a heathen
or maybe a little northern education could help


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Jan 2019)

Wetter back down South than up North, I can report. That and a slightly improving prognosis for an ailing father. Both were most welcome


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Who nicks my gravel, just been out and raked the gravel drive 70yard x 5yards maybe a bit bigger, every few years it needs another 10 ton of gravel dropped on it, it sits on top of 10 inches of crushed limestone, so where is 5 ton a year going too? If anyone says the gravel fairies I will believe them.


Watch out for blokes in baggy trousers...

View: https://youtu.be/9zugv1NdMj4


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am beginning to wonder......could you be a heathen
> or maybe a little northern education could help



Though I'm living in the Midlands I'm a southern Gentleman.


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Though I'm living in the Midlands I'm a southern Gentleman.



Where south?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry but IMO you are sooooo wrong.
> Cornflakes. Pour cold milk on then microwave for minimum 10 minutes. Check for soggyness then, maybe, another 2 minutes.
> 
> Tea. Put teabag in cup. Add cold water. Microwave for 10 minutes. Stir then check to see if its stewed enough, then, maybe another 2 minutes.
> Simps.


I've drunk tea that you could trot a mouse on, it was that strong. Never once have I made it the way you describe though.

Two of my cups won't fit in the microwave either.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Where south?



Folkstone


----------



## Drago (26 Jan 2019)

Just got back. I'm Donald ducked. I'm standing myself down for tomorrow, if it's still into g theres a search manager from another team ready to run it. Over 300 miles driving and a very mentally challenging time have done me in. But then if I didnt do it someone less able would.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry but IMO you are sooooo wrong.
> Cornflakes. Pour cold milk on then microwave for minimum 10 minutes. Check for soggyness then, maybe, another 2 minutes.
> 
> Tea. Put teabag in cup. Add cold water. Microwave for 10 minutes. Stir then check to see if its stewed enough, then, maybe another 2 minutes.
> Simps.


_"Using the microwave method of tea making, you’ll get roughly 80 percent of the catechins from your tea, and 92 percent of the caffeine –far more than if you use the traditional kettle boiling technique."_


----------



## roadrash (26 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Two of my cups won't fit in the microwave either.[/QUOT
> yeah but weve seen the size of your cup, obviously you need a bigger microwave


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> yeah but weve seen the size of your cup, obviously you need a bigger microwave


Not found one yet.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2019)

Blimey! Twas windy last night!


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! Twas windy last night!



What did you have to eat?


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> What did you have to eat?


Egg & Sprout curry........


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2019)

Good morning. Very very Brrr here and windy as well. No sprouts for us.


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

We back into miles of open field and our house is a former style, it is very loud when the wind is strong.


----------



## GM (27 Jan 2019)

Morning all. Can report that it's wet and windy here in the capital. A good day for sorting stuff out that can go to the charity shop, that's when I eventually get up.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2019)

Good morning folks, bright and breezy in Coventry, Our Son and Granddaughter are here, Sons in the kitchen doing breakfast for our Granddaughter, sausage, eggs, hash browns and fish fingers.


----------



## alicat (27 Jan 2019)

Mmmm - puts me in mind of having a bacon sandwich.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> We back into miles of open field and our house is a former style, it is very loud when the wind is strong.


We've got 3000 miles of uninterrupted Atlantic ocean between us and America. Plenty of time for it to work up a bit of a blow!


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> We've got 3000 miles of uninterrupted Atlantic ocean between us and America. Plenty of time for it to work up a bit of a blow!



I think if I lived down there you would not get me out of the sea, I think it is more the shape of our roof and the fact we sleep in the loft type thing that makes it noisey, never again.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! Twas windy last night!



Certainly was and still is


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Very very Brrr here and windy as well. No sprouts for us.



Just normal for you 
I assume the wind has brought the temperatures right down. It was mild yesterday even though wet.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> What did you have to eat?



That could have even made it worse


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, bright and breezy in Coventry, Our Son and Granddaughter are here, Sons in the kitchen doing breakfast for our Granddaughter, sausage, eggs, hash browns and fish fingers.



Some for you also?


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Some for you also?



Bright and breezy yes.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

alicat said:


> Mmmm - puts me in mind of having a bacon sandwich.



With tomato sauce. Let's start the great sauce debate all over again


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> With tomato sauce. Let's start the great sauce debate all over again



Your turn!


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Your turn!



Tomato sauce on a bacon sandwich. Yes please


----------



## postman (27 Jan 2019)

Still waiting for the beast from the East ,it's in most papers i have read.Must be arriving in the post with a second class stamp on it.Beast from the East Wherefore art thou.


----------



## alicat (27 Jan 2019)

No sauce for me. I have just finished it and it was delicious.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> Still waiting for the beast from the East ,it's in most papers i have read.Must be arriving in the post with a second class stamp on it.Beast from the East Wherefore art thou.



Took the wrong turn, bloody satnav. Modern technology


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Just normal for you
> I assume the wund has brought the temperatures right down. It was mild yesterday even though wet.




It has. Bloomin cold here


----------



## jongooligan (27 Jan 2019)

Howling Northerly here. That's never good unless you're a surfer.

Starting to feel human again as the lurgy recedes but conditions are a bit challenging for a bike ride so will walk the dog in the woods to stay out of the wind and then just see what the day brings.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2019)

@jongooligan be careful of those trees in strong wind .
Clearish sky here but windy. I thought we had lost the conservatory roof earlier. 50 mpg forcast by lunch time


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @jongooligan be careful of those trees in strong wind .
> Clearish sky here but windy. I thought we had lost the conservatory roof earlier



. 50 mpg forcast by lunch time. ?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2019)

Apparently it is really really really cold outside, well according to Mr WD anyway. The wind is bitingly cold (so he says) i wouldn't know as i havn't stepped outside.


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

Really nice clear blue sky here, bit breezy and chilly. Off out to wash the cars, and then maybe chill.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jan 2019)




----------



## Paulus (27 Jan 2019)

Morning all, bright and breezy here also. A bit on the cool side , but a nice day. Breakfast on the go and the MrsP is out with her friends, so I can go out with the dog for an hour or two and stop at the Mitre for a pint or three at lunchtime/early afternoon.


----------



## Drago (27 Jan 2019)

Absolutely nackeroonied.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2019)

Been blowing over 50 mph here since about 9 pm last night. Forecast to ease off around 7 pm tonight.
Got someone coming to look at my old caravan this morning - so fingers crossed. Would be interesting towing back in this wind if they buy it. 
Off for a stroll down to the village afterwards for a spot of lunch.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2019)

We now almost have a full house, stepson and stepdaughter are here as well, the only one missing is our eldest son who lives in Warrington.


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

The car's did not take long to dry, it is also good that I had heavy boots on whilst washing them, I could have ended up somewhere across the back field.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2019)

I will ask (force) Mr WD to wash my car before it is picked up for it's M.O.T


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> We now almost have a full house, stepson and stepdaughter are here as well, the only one missing is our eldest son who lives in Warrington.


Cant blame him for not wanting to leave Warrington can you


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I will ask (force) Mr WD to wash my car before it is picked up for it's M.O.T


Does it have nore chance of passing if its shiny ???


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does it have nore chance of passing if its shiny ???




Not really, but at least it looks more like it has been taken care of, and it's less embarassing as well.


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I will ask (force) Mr WD to wash my car before it is picked up for it's M.O.T



Tell him Screenman washes his wife's car twice a week. Mind you I am sure we live in the muddiest county going, every where else seems so much cleaner and the roads are in better condition.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Tell him Screenman washes his wife's car twice a week. Mind you I am sure we live in the muddiest county going, every where else seems so much cleaner and the roads are in better condition.




Twice? A week?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Jan 2019)

Not been up too long - had a bit of a soiree at Chez Moi last night.

Planned a walk today but there is the wind from Hell blowing out there and it is seriously freezing cold so...

... tea/crumpets/fire is the order of the day thus far.

Miles on bike so far this month a pitiful 30; and likely to stay that way looking at the sub-zero forecast for the rest of the week.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cant blame him for not wanting to leave Warrington can you



He was down over Xmas, we went out to lunch at one of the cafes I cycle too, his comment was, "with not living down here now I forget how beautiful the countryside is round here".


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2019)

Sold my old caravan!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sold my old caravan!


I know that feeling. Sad to see it and the memories go but pleased to be moving on.
I bet you will spend hours, over a bottle or two, talking over those memories.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I know that feeling. Sad to see it and the memories go but pleased to be moving on.
> I bet you will spend hours, over a bottle or two, talking over those memories.


Definitely!
Very pleased with the price we got. It's worked out that it cost us £75 a year.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I know that feeling. Sad to see it and the memories go but pleased to be moving on.
> I bet you will spend hours, over a bottle or two, talking over those memories.


He can walk to the pub, no need to be driven to drink.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Definitely!
> Very pleased with the price we got. It's worked out that it cost us £75 a year.


If I remember correctly our only tourer was an Abbey Gold?? We only kept it one year before going to a static. We actually sold it for what it cost us.
But we did lose serious money when we eventually sold the static.


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Twice? A week?



Yep, I do a lot of miles so my car gets filthy on these muddy lanes, I would never wash mine and not Pam's as well if it is here. I am lucky in that all the cleaning stuff is at hand all the time.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2019)

Celebratory Sunday lunch - £6.75.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Yep, I do a lot of miles so my car gets filthy on these muddy lanes, I would never wash mine and not Pam's as well if it is here. I am lucky in that all the cleaning stuff is at hand all the time.




I might wash mne twice a year.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Celebratory Sunday lunch - £6.75.
> 
> View attachment 449287


The "yorkshire" is frozen, not fresh.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> The "yorkshire" is frozen, not fresh.


Nope.....I saw the chef cook it.


----------



## jongooligan (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I might wash mne twice a year.



I only wash cars when I'm going to sell them. It's a thankless task - mucky again before you get to the end of the street.

Where FiL comes from they have a saying; 'it's a job you'll finish in hell'. Applies to car washing, gardening and housework for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> I only wash cars when I'm going to sell them. It's a thankless task - mucky again before you get to the end of the street.
> 
> Where FiL comes from they have a saying; 'it's a job you'll finish in hell'. Applies to car washing, gardening and housework for me.




My neighbour down the road is always cleaning his car inside and out. Stupid man


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I might wash mne twice a year.



Pam does not do wash her car that often.


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

Garage vacuumed out.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2019)

Working on next foray in the caravan.
Quite fancy a week away in February in Dorset. Might even take the bikes with us.


----------



## Lee_M (27 Jan 2019)

first spin class since dislocating my knee, went well so we might be back on the bike soon.

Also went to look at a new car, but someone else had put a deposit on it 5 minites earlier, grrrrr! Only one available in that spec


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

Lee_M said:


> first spin class since dislocating my knee, went well so we might be back on the bike soon.
> 
> Also went to look at a new car, but someone else had put a deposit on it 5 minites earlier, grrrrr! Only one available in that spec



Like for the spin, not for the car bit. What are you looking for?


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I might wash mne twice a year.



I do mine about once a month, less in the summer.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently it is really really really cold outside, well according to Mr WD anyway. The wind is bitingly cold (so he says) i wouldn't know as i havn't stepped outside.



Popped out for a walk late morning and it was really windy and also cold. Only did a loop of a couple of miles but it started to sleet and hail near home and carried on and off for the next couple of hours.
Next week looks like its going to be a bit of a cold one


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I will ask (force) Mr WD to wash my car before it is picked up for it's M.O.T



Very assertive


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does it have nore chance of passing if its shiny ???




The guy carrying out the test is probably grateful though


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not really, but at least it looks more like it has been taken care of, and it's less embarassing as well.



Dread to know what you must leave inside it


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Twice? A week?



Bet thats given you ideas


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sold my old caravan!



Happy days then 
Plus cash back in the bank


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My neighbour down the road is always cleaning his car inside and out. Stupid man


Life is too short.
We drop ours at the car wash near town once every 2 months-ish, walk in and do some shopping....£15 for a full valet.
Would never have dreamed of that when younger but priorities change as you get older.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Celebratory Sunday lunch - £6.75.
> 
> View attachment 449287



No cooking or washing up


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I might wash mne twice a year.



I find it easier to stop at the car wash and get it done for £6.
Got knows what they put on the alloys to bring them up sparkling.
Wouldn't want it on my hands


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I might wash mne twice a year.



And how many times does Mr WD have to do it?


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> The "yorkshire" is frozen, not fresh.



And?????


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My neighbour down the road is always cleaning his car inside and out. Stupid man



Bit like your husband


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Life is too short.
> We drop ours at the car wash near town once every 2 months-ish, walk in and do some shopping....£15 for a full valet.
> Would never have dreamed of that when younger but priorities change as you get older.



I went the opposite way, it is only in recent years I have started washing my own car.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> And?????


Yorkshires should be fresh.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Pam does not do wash her car that often.



Why would she when she has got you


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Garage vacuumed out.



Blimey thats dedication. Not carpeted is it?


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Blimey thats dedication. Not carpeted is it?



I did try that but they get wet and smell a bit.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Life is too short.
> We drop ours at the car wash near town once every 2 months-ish, walk in and do some shopping....£15 for a full valet.
> Would never have dreamed of that when younger but priorities change as you get older.



Sounds like you are on the same lines as me 
Also I reckon by the time you have messed about with getting all the stuff out, cleaning the car and thwn putting the stuff away you waste ages. They are all set up and to be honest the guys I go to do a good job.


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sounds like you are on the same lines as me
> Also I reckon by the time you have messed about with getting all the stuff out, cleaning the car and thwn putting the stuff away you waste ages. They are all set up and to be honest the guys I go to do a good job.



I have the same set up here that the garage guys have, it would take me longer to get there than it takes to do it.

If it was not so easy I may not wash them myself.


----------



## GM (27 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> I went the opposite way, it is only in recent years I have started washing my own car.




Me too! since our Eastern European friends have disappeared.... but on the other hand I save £5 a time!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> I did try that but they get wet and smell a bit.


He was talking about your garage not Dragos Y fronts.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> Me too! since our Eastern European friends have disappeared.... but on the other hand I save £5 a time!


£5.00.... that would buy you a errh uhmm a meat pie


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not carpeted is it?


Mine is  it's softer on the knees when working on the trike/bike


----------



## GM (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> £5.00.... that would buy you a errh uhmm a meat pie




...or 2


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Mine is  it's softer on the knees when working on the trike/bike



I have folding kneeling cushions for kneeling, even a carpeted floor would be too hard for my old knee's.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> I have folding kneeling cushions for kneeling, even a carpeted floor would be too hard for my old knee's.


Only as old as everything else.


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Only as old as everything else.



Nah! The knees were old when I was 30, they should be getting a pension by now.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Only as old as everything else.


But he doesnt kneel on his willy.
I do....but I doubt others do.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But he doesnt kneel on his willy.
> I do....but I doubt others do.


What's tha doing that for?


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But he doesnt kneel on his willy.
> I do....but I doubt others do.



You got really short legs?


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> You got really short legs?


How's tha know that?


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> How's tha know that?



Simple maths. He would need his knees very close to his hips.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> What's tha doing that for?


I cant help it.....it just gets in the way.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> You got really short legs?


Or ???


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Simple maths. He would need his knees very close to his hips.


My first serious girl friend said she would only marry me if I had a 12 inch willy.
I told her....I am not chopping 3 inches off my willy for anyone.


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My first serious girl friend said she would only marry me if I had a 12 inch willy.
> I told her....I am not chopping 3 inches off my willy for anyone.



I think that was the first joke Adam told Eve.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> I think that was the first joke Adam told Eve.


Hang about. How could Adam tell Eve about his first girl friend if she was the first woman ??
I knew that story was dodgy.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hang about. How could Adam tell Eve about his first girl friend if she was the first woman ??
> I knew that story was dodgy.


Have you never heard of Lillith, Adam's first wife?


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Have you never heard of Lillith, Adam's first wife?


Dangerous demon of the night. 
Associated with storms, disease, illness, and death?


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dangerous demon of the night?


Hers the one.......closely related to Welshy....


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But he doesnt kneel on his willy.
> I do....but I doubt others do.



I've never managed to kneel on it, but I have managed to sit on it.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Yorkshires should be fresh.



Bet you buy yours in a packet


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> ...or 2



BOGOF


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Only as old as everything else.



Sure about that?


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I cant help it.....it just gets in the way.



Thought we might have had a response from our Welsh friend


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bet you buy yours in a packet


Nope. No Aunt Bessies here.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nope. No Aunt Bessies here.



Bet thats what you secretly use 
Its alright you are amongst friends


----------



## screenman (28 Jan 2019)

Monday is here.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2019)

Brrrr. . Another raw day weatherwise here.


----------



## Drago (28 Jan 2019)

Back to normality today. Dog walked, blummen cold wind. My ears still feel bunged up, but not as painful as they were. I'm slightly snotty, but not to bad, and a bit of a cold sore on my bottom lip. I'm no doctor, but I'm guessing some kind of minor bug and its slowly passing.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jan 2019)

Good morning all, now the sun has come up it is a lovely bright frosty morning. Out with the dog shortly and will meet a mate of mine and his lurcher called Lewis. His previous rescue lurcher was called Morse. We will be out for an hour or two across the fields and will probably take in a cafe stop for coffee and buns.


----------



## screenman (28 Jan 2019)

22 miles of driving done and over 2k of swimming, funny that why is driving in miles and swimming in that other stuff, never mind back home now and just enjoying a nice bowl of rice pudding. Got a dent to have a look at today on a vintage model car, should be fun.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2019)

I got up at 08.15 and it cold with frost everywhere. The sun rose and within 45 minutes the frost has gone. We now have a lovely but very cold day**.
**Not sure what to do with it though.


----------



## screenman (28 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I got up at 08.15 and it cold with frost everywhere. The sun rose and within 45 minutes the frost has gone. We now have a lovely but very cold day**.
> **Not sure what to do with it though.


 
Somebody will be along soon to say go to the pub for lunch.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jan 2019)

bloody cold here -2c


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I got up at 08.15 and it cold with frost everywhere. The sun rose and within 45 minutes the frost has gone. We now have a lovely but very cold day**.
> **Not sure what to do with it though.


Go and whack a few small balls around.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Go and whack a few small balls around.


Thats Wednesdays & Thursdays. Dont try and confuse me


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2019)

It's a lovely morning for a bike ride, a bit chilly, but the sky's blue and the roads are dry, just the odd frozen puddle to make sure you're paying attention.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2019)

A good job I didnt go out as I deveoped a sudden and serious case of the galloping trots. I wont give too much information but if I did the words "eye of" and "needle" would feature heavily .
In between I managed to do about 50% of my planned exercises.
I think a Cognac & Port will help


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A good job I didnt go out as I deveoped a sudden and serious case of the galloping trots. I wont give too much information but if I did the words "eye of" and "needle" would feature heavily .
> In between I managed to do about 50% of my planned exercises.
> I think a Cognac & Port will help




Oh dear. There seems to be a lot of that going around. I will stay away from everyone just in case.


----------



## screenman (28 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A good job I didnt go out as I deveoped a sudden and serious case of the galloping trots. I wont give too much information but if I did the words "eye of" and "needle" would feature heavily .
> In between I managed to do about 50% of my planned exercises.
> I think a Cognac & Port will help



Or a cork for those not in the know.


----------



## jongooligan (28 Jan 2019)

Walked the dog down by the Cong Burn this morning to try and keep out of the icy wind. Saw a dipper in the burn - first one I've seen down there since I moved up here over thirty years ago. They're supposed to be a good indicator of a healthy watercourse so maybe all the run off from the old pits has finally stopped or is being dealt with upstream. Anyway, it right cheered me up to see it.

Then went out on the bike for just a gentle 22 miles as I'm still dealing with the tail end of the lurgy which had me up with a major coughing fit at 3a.m. Grrrrrrrrrrrr - it's taking it's own sweet time to leave me.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Or a cork for those not in the know.


Everyone would know!


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2019)

At the dentist for a check up.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh dear. There seems to be a lot of that going around. I will stay away from everyone just in case.


Weird.....I got up fine. Had some cereal, did some stretches then got on the exercise bike. 5 minutes in and it struck.
Some poor guy I play golf with got something similar a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately for him he was walking home at the time and he didnt make it


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Walked the dog down by the Cong Burn this morning to try and keep out of the icy wind. Saw a dipper in the burn - first one I've seen down there since I moved up here over thirty years ago. They're supposed to be a good indicator of a healthy watercourse so maybe all the run off from the old pits has finally stopped or is being dealt with upstream. Anyway, it right cheered me up to see it.


Can I ask whereabouts that is ?
Lovely bird to watch. Not seen one for years.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Everyone would know!
> View attachment 449488


That would do the trick


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2019)

In the pub 'avin a pint.


----------



## roadrash (28 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A good job I didnt go out as I deveoped a sudden and serious case of the galloping trots. I wont give too much information but if I did the words "eye of" and "needle" would feature heavily .
> In between I managed to do about 50% of my planned exercises.
> I think a Cognac & Port will help




I know how you feel. I was the same last week


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> In the pub 'avin a pint.
> 
> View attachment 449496


You need to send that one back ......its hardly been touched and its flat already.


----------



## screenman (28 Jan 2019)

Waiting for a Bentley pedal car with a dent in it to turn up, I kid you not. Coming from 25 miles away so I doubt they will pedall all the way.


----------



## Drago (28 Jan 2019)

Stripped, examined, and modified the trigger on my new rifle. On old bicycle chain roller is not fitted over the trigger sear pin, shortening and smoothing the travel.


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That would do the trick



Showers of s*** in Shropshire and cow killed by cork in Kent


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2019)

I got a cheeky little 50 miler in this morning, it was very enjoyable but hard work


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2019)

Just had results of NHS poo screening.
All OK.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I got a cheeky little 50 miler in this morning, it was very enjoyable but hard work
> 
> View attachment 449504


A "cheeky little" ride to me is 10-15 miles AND in springtime.
50 in winter is b****y hard work.
Well done.


----------



## screenman (28 Jan 2019)

I think there is a guy on here goes by the name of Dave who shows the rest of us up.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2019)

Just booked 2 weeks away at the start of April in the caravan, on the Lizard in Cornwall. 
Still trying to decide where to go in February and March.


----------



## jongooligan (28 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Can I ask whereabouts that is ?
> Lovely bird to watch. Not seen one for years.



It's a small stream that rises near Burnhope in Co. Durham and flows into the wear at Chester le Street. It runs to the North of Waldridge Fell and cuts a steep sided valley through the Cong Burn woods.

It's been a good day for creature features. On this afternoon's walk me n the mutt took to the open ground near Daisy Hill. This is the site of an old open cast mine adjacent to Waldridge Fell that's been reclaimed and incorporated into the country park there. As part of the vegetation management there are Exmoor ponies loose on the land and sometimes Highland Cattle. They're not usually there at the same time and you don't usually get as close to the Exmoors as I got to this one. Looks prosperous doesn't he?






Further down from where this pic was taken it gets boggy and fewer people get down there which is probably why I was lucky enough to put up a snipe and watch it jink away at high speed. That's really where the Highland Cattle should be doing their job. They've been put on there to plodge in the bogs and keep them boggy for the amphibians and dragonflies.

I may have mentioned now and again that I spend time on Waldridge Fell clearing birch scrub. Well on this section where the beasts are grazing there isn't any. They deal with it before it gets any higher than the surrounding grass. Natures lawnmowers.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Can I ask whereabouts that is ?
> Lovely bird to watch. Not seen one for years.


We get Dippers along the River Caen which runs through our village. Quite often see them when we're walking across one of the bridges.


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> I think there is a guy on here goes by the name of Dave who shows the rest of us up.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2019)

Fabulous ride today - best for months. Crystal clear sky, sunsine, not a breath of wind, 3C. 72 miles and no pain!! Very pleased with that.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What do you wear in this inclement weather?
> Not bothered about your Y fronts etc....just the other stuff



Base layer (Aldi!), Assos bibshorts, Funkier Aqua Repellent biblongs, gilet, winter jacket, magic gloves (£1), Trekmates windproof gloves, merino wool socks (Aldi), windproof socks, overshoes. Rarely cold.

Top tips. A breathable winter jacket is worth every penny. Mine will be soaked with sweat on the outside and dryish inside by the end of a ride.

Wear the gilet over the base layer but under jacket.

Take a spare base layer and put this on underneath the damp one before leaving the cafe. Take jacket off in cafe and turn inside out to dry.


----------



## Drago (28 Jan 2019)

New scope fitted and zeroed.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I got a cheeky little 50 miler in this morning, it was very enjoyable but hard work
> 
> View attachment 449504



That looks like my sort of road


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2019)

We're down the club


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jan 2019)

I've just got home now having a  Bloody  out there


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2019)

Looks like we might have snow here tonorrow.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Brrrr. . Another raw day weatherwise here.



Been bloody freezing all day and looking grim for the next few days. Particularly the forecast for snow


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats Wednesdays & Thursdays. Dont try and confuse me



He tries to confuse everyone


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Weird.....I got up fine. Had some cereal, did some stretches then got on the exercise bike. 5 minutes in and it struck.
> Some poor guy I play golf with got something similar a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately for him he was walking home at the time and he didnt make it



Oops


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Been bloody freezing all day and looking grim for the next few days. Particularly the forecast for snow




I suppose we can't complain. The winter hasn't been to bad up to now.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Been bloody freezing all day and looking grim for the next few days. Particularly the forecast for snow




I suppose we can't complain. The winter hasn't been to bad up to now.


----------



## Lee_M (28 Jan 2019)

went to see Stan and Ollie today. Great film and nice to go to the cinema during the day when it's quiet


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I suppose we can't complain. The winter hasn't been to bad up to now.



Bad enough for me and lasted too long already. 
Wheres spring


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bad enough for me and lasted too long already.
> Wheres spring




Another 7 weeks away.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Another 7 weeks away.



Too long


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Too long


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bad enough for me and lasted too long already.
> Wheres spring


In the air!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Another 7 weeks away.


Or 70560 minutes!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2019)

74% chance of heavy snow tomorrow in our area...............

...........saw little baa lambs in the fields today. They're going to get chilly.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> 74% chance of heavy snow tomorrow in our area...........


They reckon it'll snow on Exmoor tomorrow. Might be a good opportunity to see how well my Honda CRV copes with those sort of conditions.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2019)

Heavy snow 10am whilst 12am here.

Can I claim my refund now?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Heavy snow 10am whilst 12am here.
> 
> Can I claim my refund now?



Dont know how you would cope if there wasn't snow and chaos at least once in a winter.


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2019)

Slight change the the routine today. Mrs D has an early Hospital appt, so I'm taking Mini D to school.


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Slight change the the routine today. Mrs D has an early Hospital appt, so I'm taking Mini D to school.



What about poor Lemmy I hear everyone shout.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2019)

Good day gentle folk.

Woodburner lit
Coffee made 
'nuff said

Now awaiting heavy sleet and rain due at 8.00 followed by heavy snow at 12.00. Oh joy.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

Good morning. Same here. Wood burner lit. Coffee made. And yacking to you lot. Do we have snow? No. Of course not. We have rain.


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2019)

Walking back from school I encountered some utter nodder in a Travis perkins truck, parked 2 wheels up completely blocking the footpath while he did his delivery. Primary school kids and their parents having to walk in the road to get around him.

I gave him both verbal barrels, but he didn't care. Fine. Emails sent to his boss, the transport commissioner, the police, the council and word is already starting to spread and people are leaving adverse comments on the firms social media. I hope his dog bites him and his wife runs away with the milkman.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

We now have sleety rain. More rain than sleet though


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2019)

Hi no snow here yet


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I suppose we can't complain. The winter hasn't been to bad up to now.


Your Welsh.....of course you complain


----------



## jongooligan (29 Jan 2019)

Mrs. jg taken to work (something to do with Newcastle season ticket holders having priority over Intensive Care nurses in the car park), dog walked and I've got to the bottom of another box of tissues. This is now officially the worst cold I've ever had.

Was thinking of digging the lads MTB out of the shed and having a trundle around the woods before the snow arrives but struggling with a huge dose of CBA. Think I'll put the kettle on and watch a box set instead.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2019)

Weather here is virtually the same as yesterday
apart from yesterday being blue sky and sunshine while today its black and p*ssing down .
At least the Cognac & Port seem to have worked and the trots has receded (I got a full nights sleep).
Definitely a day for chilling out in the conservatory with a book. I picked up a stephen Leather one that I dont think I have read and will give that a try.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

It seems i was wrong about the snow not sticking.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2019)

Nothing but manky rain here. Just got back from wet and muddy doggie walk. Now settled in with a coffee and season 16 of The Simpsons for the duration.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2019)

Proper snowing...........................30 minutes early. I shall complain


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Proper snowing...........................30 minutes early. I shall complain


No snow forcast here today but light snow for tomorrow.
We are in an area that seldom gets 'serious' snow here.......protected by the Penines perhaps. Strangely, about 3-4 winters back we had it worse than anywhere else. We had 18 inches in the garden.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems i was wrong about the snow not sticking.
> 
> View attachment 449607


I think that weather is coming my way, due to get here some time this evening.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2019)

No snow no rain and just walked 5 miles


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> What about poor Lemmy I hear everyone shout.


Why's he need to go to school?


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2019)

....and I've just had a phone call from the transport Manager at Travis Perkins apologising.

It seems the gobby guy of the two I encountered was not the driver but the builder. Well, I better plan some kind of legal lesson in manners for him.

Theres a lesson here - never cross a retired person. They've nothing else do do except plan their revenge


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

I have just put a golden syrup cake in the oven. . Should be ready in about 70 minutes.​


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Dont know how you would cope if there wasn't snow and chaos at least once in a winter.


Snow, chaos, once!!

Chance 'd be a good thing.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just put a golden syrup cake in the oven. . Should be ready in about 70 minutes.​


And purely out of interest (dont let it worry you) but how many calories would be in that .


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And purely out of interest (dont let it worry you) but how many calories would be in that .




Errr. Mmmmm. Don't ask. I could say none, but i doubt anyone would believe me.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just put a golden syrup cake in the oven. . Should be ready in about 70 minutes.​


I'm diabetic  so I won't be coming over .


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No snow forcast here today but light snow for tomorrow.
> We are in an area that seldom gets 'serious' snow here.......protected by the Penines perhaps. Strangely, about 3-4 winters back we had it worse than anywhere else. *We had 18 inches in the garden.*


Any snow?


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just put a golden syrup cake in the oven. . Should be ready in about 70 minutes.​


I'll be there in 65 .........


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

I am sitting in my car with a nice bowl of rice pudding that I put in my pack up this morning, there is one slight problem though.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> I am sitting in my car with a nice bowl of rice pudding that I put in my pack up this morning, there is one slight problem though.


You sat on it?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

I just drove my car up the drive and parked a the top . My drive is quite steep and if it freezes tonight there is no way the driver would be able to get my car onto the road. Even doing that i have a feeling they won't be able to pick my car up to do the service and M.O.T.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2019)

The sky has gone a funny colour


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> The sky has gone a funny colour


I had experiences like that in the 60s.......


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any snow?


Why was I waiting for that question 


Dirk said:


> You sat on it?


He shat on his rice pudding


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2019)

Seeing as it was quite a nice morning, I had a nice ride from the north of North London to the south of South London. On the way back I saw this, anyone fancy a window cleaning job,,,,,,,,I know, I know...


----------



## roadrash (29 Jan 2019)

^^^^^ no thanks^^^^


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> You sat on it?



Nope.


----------



## roadrash (29 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> I am sitting in my car with a nice bowl of rice pudding that I put in my pack up this morning, there is one slight problem though.




No spoon??


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> No spoon??



Correct.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2019)

I've had a check up at the doctors this afternoon, apparently I'm disgustingly healthy.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2019)

We has so no


----------



## roadrash (29 Jan 2019)

we have a mixture of both


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Errr. Mmmmm. Don't ask. I could say none, but i doubt anyone would believe me.


Quick stats
87 Calories
14.8g Carbs
(14.4g net carbs)
2.7g Fat
0.8g Protein


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> we have a mixture of both


White round here.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^^ no thanks^^^^


Can be fun.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> White round here.



Raining in Coventry.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Quick stats
> 87 Calories
> 14.8g Carbs
> (14.4g net carbs)
> ...




See? It is very healthy.


----------



## roadrash (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> See? It is very healthy.



at 25g per portion , that's not a portion , more like a taster sample


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> at 25g per portion , that's not a portion , more like a taster sample



Beat me too it, a piece of cake should weigh at least 200g


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> at 25g per portion , that's not a portion , more like a taster sample





screenman said:


> Beat me too it, a piece of cake should weigh at least 200g




I suppose you 2 would want a big wedge of cake.


----------



## roadrash (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I suppose you 2 would want a big wedge of cake.




I wasn't aware any other size existed


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I suppose you 2 would want a big wedge of cake.



No, this one would like two big wedges.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> See? It is very healthy.


It is, it is, it really is.
Just keep repeating that.
I have just enjoyed re-heated (in the wok) mixed veg, roast spuds and chicken. Very yummy and only 2 calories


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I suppose you 2 would want a big wedge of cake.



The best size for cake.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> It is, it is, it really is.
> Just keep repeating that.
> I have just enjoyed re-heated (in the wok) mixed veg, roast spuds and chicken. Very yummy and only 2 calories




Per mouthful?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Per mouthful?


Well, that really depends on the size of the mouth.
In my case its


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

I am just enjoying a large vodka and coke, do the two slices of lemon on top count as part of my 5 a day.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2019)

It's stopped raining and the sun's come out. That wasn't forecast!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> I am just enjoying a large vodka and coke, do the two slices of lemon on top count as part of my 5 a day.


Absolutely. And dont forget vodka is from potatoes so there is another one.
Chuck some crisps and peanuts in and thats your five


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

Who's for an eye?


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2019)

Nice and cold here, and it has started to rain quite heavily.


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

Now on my third, it could be an early nighzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

My car has been picked up. We are due more snow then it is supposed to freeze. A number of roads have been closed due to the bad conditions.


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My car has been picked up. We are due more snow then it is supposed to freeze. A number of roads have been closed due to the bad conditions.



Not good keep safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Not good keep safe.




Thanks. Best to stay inside i think


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks. Best to stay inside i think



Great idea, keep baking.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Now on my third, it could be an early nighzzzzzzzzz.


Its 1900 hrs and its only your third. Man up!!!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its 1900 hrs and its only your third. Man up!!!


Never said what & what size glass, if he's using one.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Same here. Wood burner lit. Coffee made. And yacking to you lot. Do we have snow? No. Of course not. We have rain.



You certainly get plenty of that


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You certainly get plenty of that




We do


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We now have sleety rain. More rain than sleet though



We had sleet and snow and then rain.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Your Welsh.....of course you complain



Are we supposed to feel sorry for her?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems i was wrong about the snow not sticking.
> 
> View attachment 449607



Only a light covering


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Only a light covering




We got lots more after that. And more tomorrow i think


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And purely out of interest (dont let it worry you) but how many calories would be in that .



The question is does it affect her figure?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Errr. Mmmmm. Don't ask. I could say none, but i doubt anyone would believe me.



So it doesnt put any inches in you


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> So it doesnt put any inches in you




Of course not. . I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Never said what & what size glass, if he's using one.



Nothing big, only a pint glass.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> Nothing big, only a pint glass.


Whiskey by the pint!

Or are you literally on the third glass.


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Whiskey by the pint!



No way that stuff does not agree with me, vodka and coke was on the menu tonight.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any snow?



Down boy, dont get so excited


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> I am sitting in my car with a nice bowl of rice pudding that I put in my pack up this morning, there is one slight problem though.



It was everywhere?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'll be there in 65 .........



Cake any good?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I've had a check up at the doctors this afternoon, apparently I'm disgustingly healthy.



 Excellent news


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Quick stats
> 87 Calories
> 14.8g Carbs
> (14.4g net carbs)
> ...



Approximate??


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> See? It is very healthy.



And plenty of exercise also?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> No, this one would like two big wedges.



Greedy


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks. Best to stay inside i think



Send Mr WD out then


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We got lots more after that. And more tomorrow i think



Did it melt or has it stuck about and started to freeze?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course not. . I have my fingers crossed.



Just do some vigorous exercise to burn the calories off later


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did it melt or has it stuck about and started to freeze?




I think it has just frozen


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it has just frozen



Thats going to be treacherous in the morning then. Best be careful then


----------



## jongooligan (30 Jan 2019)

Morning all. Cold here and I'm up far too early due to Mrs. jg not muting her phone. It went off half an hour ago and whilst she managed to sleep through the racket I didn't.

Had breakfast so will now take the mutt up to Waldridge Fell before the school run gets going. Think I'll get the lads MTB out of the shed later on for a ride in the woods as the roads will be too treacherous for two wheels.


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2019)

Cold out there, even the bin lids were frozen shut, been up a couple of hours doing bit so here I am sat with a coffee wondering what the day will bring.

First job I just remembered is sort out a courier to deliver to Poland, love to take it there myself but it may not be cost effective.


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2019)

About an inch of snow. Not enough to trouble a normal home sapiens, you know, the ones with IQs in the normal range, but doubtless they're in a minority today.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2019)

Morning folks. Bloody cold here and awoke to heavy snow shower. Look pretty as long as you don't have to go out in it.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2019)

Morning all.
No snow here and currently 4°c.
Looks like I'll have to go to higher ground to find any, so off up to Exmoor this morning to see if there's any to play in. Will be interesting to see how good Honda's 'intelligent' AWD is.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2019)

Good morning people, cold and frosty here, a sprinkling of hoar frost here and there but no snow. Some time on the turbo this morning, a visit from the community nurse and the afternoon down the club this afternoon.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Jan 2019)

Dog walked, Mrs. jg chastised for not muting phone (I'll pay for that later), MTB excavated from the shed. Will finish 2nd brew then take to the woods.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2019)

The view from our conservatory this morning. Must have been quite heavy at some stage.
Ahh well.....heating on, feet up and last night footy highlights to watch.
@welsh dragon ....any chance of you bringing some of that horrible, fattening cake around


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jan 2019)

Snowed last night. Looks beautiful out of the window.

Had a wander round the house. Ironing, washing, housework - quite a lot of it today 

Coffee and toast in bed first.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 449704
> 
> The view from our conservatory this morning. Must have been quite heavy at some stage.
> Ahh well.....heating on, feet up and last night footy highlights to watch.
> @welsh dragon ....any chance of you bringing some of that horrible, fattening cake around




It is so yummy. Mmm. Pity you can't have any.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 449704
> 
> The view from our conservatory this morning. Must have been quite heavy at some stage.
> Ahh well.....heating on, feet up and last night footy highlights to watch.
> @welsh dragon ....any chance of you bringing some of that horrible, fattening cake around



No snow here.


----------



## GM (30 Jan 2019)

Morning all. Feeling a bit left out, no snow here . Bright sunny morning at the moment, will give the dog a run and then Pilate's at lunchtime. Cinema this evening, going to see Vice.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jan 2019)

no snow here, but I'm glad I'm not a brass monkey


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is so yummy. Mmm. Pity you can't have any.


I bet its 'orrible and I dont want any of your rotten cake so there....meany mogs


----------



## jongooligan (30 Jan 2019)

Had a blast in the woods. 'Earth as hard as iron, water like a stone' so lost the back wheel now and again. It's a beautiful morning now with lots of birdsong and a woodpecker drumming in bright sunshine.







Bike is where the start of the Cong Burn cyclo cross used to be. Hasn't been run for years and I'm proud to say that the last winner of the women's race was Mrs. jg who took the princely prize money of one whole pound (which is what she'd paid to enter).

Someone was setting out an orienteering course so we may nip back up there and see if we can enter. It's turning into a busy day. Int retirement fab?


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2019)

Morning all, the dog has been walked and tea and bacon sandwich consumed at the cafe. Just waiting in for popmaster to come on the wireless and then i shall be out on the bike to do some shopping for essentials and get a haircut. The Barnet has grown a bit long and is starting to look a bit untidy.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I bet its 'orrible and I dont want any of your rotten cake so there....meany mogs




Meowwwww.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all,
> then i shall be out on the bike to do some shopping for essentials .


Be careful carrying that vodka on your bike!!


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, the dog has been walked and* tea and bacon sandwich* consumed at the cafe. Just waiting in for popmaster to come on the wireless and then i shall be out on the bike to do some shopping for essentials and get a haircut. The Barnet has grown a bit long and is starting to look a bit untidy.


Had egg & bacon, sausage & bacon, and black pudding & bacon, never had a tea & bacon sarnie though. Any good?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jan 2019)

Well, well, well.......we are going for a snowy walk to the pub for lunch.......... housework on hold.

It is beautifully sunny


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Had egg & bacon, sausage & bacon, and black pudding & bacon, never had a tea & bacon sarnie though. Any good?


A bit soggy I imagine.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2019)

My bread is now baking.
Only had soup for lunch so nice fresh, crusty bread with home cooked ham for an early tea .


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2019)

Lots of sun here now. Hopefully a lot of the snow will melt.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2019)

Found some snow on Exmoor to play in.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A bit soggy I imagine.


Maybe not, if fried.
http://helloteacup.com/2018/07/10/fried-tea-leaves-yes-here-are-2-recipes/


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2019)

Tis Chip Butties time!


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jan 2019)

I've just walked 5 miles it's 3c and


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2019)

Just walked the doggie along the Tarka Trail.
Impressive skies.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Tis Chip Butties time!
> 
> View attachment 449761


Have they put that butter on with a trowel ?


----------



## roadrash (30 Jan 2019)

it looks like the butter has been sliced, not spread.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> it looks like the butter has been sliced, not spread.


TBH it looks like they have spread the bread onto the slices of butter.


----------



## derrick (30 Jan 2019)

Have had a good day in the den, two bikes serviced, a bit of spraying, custom paint job coming on, all while listening to the Rolling Stones, Only 10 more sleeps then it's Calpe here we come.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2019)

. I am a kinda scrape it on and scrape it off kinda person.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Have they put that butter on with a trowel ?


Best way. It melts with the hot chips.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2019)

A profitable afternoon down the club, I won a line and the pot so came out ten quid up, I shared my winnings with my Good Lady. Since we got back I've been sorting out our medication for the next week.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> A profitable afternoon down the club, I won a line and the pot so came out ten quid up, I shared my winnings with my Good Lady. Since we got back I've been sorting out our medication for the next week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 449803


Blimey! Are you running a county line?


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! Are you running a county line?


----------



## GM (30 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> A profitable afternoon down the club, I won a line and the pot so came out ten quid up, I shared my winnings with my Good Lady. Since we got back I've been sorting out our medication for the next week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 449803




What are those blue tablets for Dave?


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> What are those blue tablets for Dave?



My Good Ladies pain killers, not what you're thinking, I've got too much damage for those to work.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Tis Chip Butties time!
> 
> View attachment 449761


Why two glasses and only one with a beermat?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Best way. It melts with the hot chips.


There's chips!!


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why two glasses and only one with a beermat?


Coz us ain't posh 'ere boy.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Bloody cold here and awoke to heavy snow shower. Look pretty as long as you don't have to go out in it.



Just send Mr WD out then


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is so yummy. Mmm. Pity you can't have any.



How about posting some out?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Had egg & bacon, sausage & bacon, and black pudding & bacon, never had a tea & bacon sarnie though. Any good?



Eating well then Mr Classic?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Lots of sun here now. Hopefully a lot of the snow will melt.



Any luck with the snow melting?
Only problem is that it is likely to get replaced


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Found some snow on Exmoor to play in.
> View attachment 449741



I wouldnt have bothered. Would have avoided it


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Any luck with the snow melting?
> Only problem is that it is likely to get replaced



A lot of it melted, but it has now frozen so treacherous conditions out there now


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Have they put that butter on with a trowel ?



Chips would soon help that spread and soak into the bread nicely


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Chips would soon help that spread and soak into the bread nicely


What sauce goes on a chip butty?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> it looks like the butter has been sliced, not spread.



Get it on


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . I am a kinda scrape it on and scrape it off kinda person.



Bet you are


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2019)

My car has just been brought back. Very crunchy underfoot here. Possible -7 here overnight.

M.O.T and service all done. Nothing needed to be done and no adviseries. Total cost 221. The labour costs more than anything else, plus the bits like oil and new front wiper blades etc. Still, she is all done for another 12 months and they don't charge me anything for picking it up and bringing it back


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Have had a good day in the den, two bikes serviced, a bit of spraying, custom paint job coming on, all while listening to the Rolling Stones, Only 10 more sleeps then it's Calpe here we come.



Diamante Beach Hotel??


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> What sauce goes on a chip butty?



None
Just doorstep slices soaked with the melted butter


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> What sauce goes on a chip butty?


Salt and vinegar of course!


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2019)

At last, a Court has grown a pair.

https://www.aol.co.uk/news/2019/01/30/a-zombie-knifea-attackera-s-sentence-increased-by-court-of-a/


----------



## derrick (30 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Diamante Beach Hotel??


That be the one, Have you been, or do i know you?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> That be the one, Have you been, or do i know you?



Stopped there during the first week of December


----------



## jongooligan (30 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> What sauce goes on a chip butty?



Pretty sure we had comprehensive coverage of this topic just a few days ago but I suppose you can expect some collective amnesia in a retirement thread.

Anyway, it´s tomato.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Pretty sure we had comprehensive coverage of this topic just a few days ago but I suppose you can expect some collective amnesia in a retirement thread.
> 
> Anyway, it´s tomato.


No it's not!


----------



## roadrash (30 Jan 2019)

Tomato is never the answer to ANY what sauce question


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Salt and vinegar of course!


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> Tomato is never the answer to ANY what sauce question


Apart from - 'What shall I put on my Egg & Chips'.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> Tomato is never the answer to ANY what sauce question



Tomato is usually the only answer.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> What sauce goes on a chip butty?



Tomato


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2019)

Just driven back from my brother in law's and it's -2.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2019)

It is very dark outside.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> It is very dark outside.


Turn the lights off, let your eyes get used to the early morning light


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2019)

The upstairs heating has come on 20 minutes earlier than it should do, I must get another timer as this one has a mind of it's own. Pipes rattled a bit as well so there may be a bit of air in the system, but worry not you good people as I have a bleed nipple tool, somewhere.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> It is very dark outside.



Normally is at night


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2019)

Bin lids all frozen shut this morning, thick fog about as well, stay in bed guys. Apart from Drago of course as Lemmy wants walking.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2019)

Good morning people, if I look out the front the sky is clear and its a cold and frosty morning, if I look out the back theres thick dark clouds. I'm trying to figure out if I can trust the forecast and get some miles in.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2019)

-7 out there and dropping, thick freezing fog, I would say a day for not going out.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2019)

Freaking hell it's cold. -5 here. Fire lit, coffee made and i am not going anywhere.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> -7 out there and dropping, thick freezing fog, I would say a day for not going out.


+1°C here and a bit of a ground frost.
Forecasting heavy snow in Barnstaple, 7 miles away, later this afternoon but we probably won't get it as we are right on the coast. It normally goes over us and dumps about 5 miles inland. We shall see. 
Off to Bideford for some shopping this morning.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2019)

2 degrees and frosty in Coventry, snow forecast for tonight


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2019)

Clear bright blue sky - very, very cold though. Going to be a beautiful day though. Bin men didn't turn up yesterday - wimps. It was blue, grey and brown bins so goodness knows how that will be dealt with.

Time to start on the jobs which got missed due to the walk to the pub.............................


----------



## jongooligan (31 Jan 2019)

-5°C here but really crisp and clear. Think I'm going to risk a ride as it's too nice a day to miss. Plan is to walk a couple of streets to the main road which will have been gritted. I'll then follow bus routes to Durham and up Weardale which will have also been gritted. It won't be the most interesting ride and there will be more traffic than I'd normally like but I can't spend a day like this indoors.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2019)

At 08.00 it was miserable, foggy and very cold (-2 I believe). So I phoned the golf club to tell them I wont be there for the competition. The pro told me there are some people already out .
How anyone can play golf with snow on the ground ???,
09.30 now and its definitely brightening up.
My BIGGEST problem is that last night, knowing I wouldn't be playing golf, I had a few drinkpoos while watching the football on tv..... and now I just dont feel like doing anything


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2019)

-6c during the night  but no snow as yet


----------



## Paulus (31 Jan 2019)

Morning all, as usual the dog has been walked for an hour or so. It is a lovely frosty, icy bright morning here with a hint of mist. Just the right weather for walking. A domestics day today so no rush for anything, just relax. I have a few things recorded off the telly box to catch up on.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2019)

Rode into Hatton just now and most of the canel is frozen, and the ducks are stood on the ice looking unimpressed. Just about to tuck into a well earned bacon sandwich and a coffee.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2019)

We've got heavy snow tonight I suppose it's made from heavy water.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> We've got heavy snow tonight I suppose it's made from heavy water.


Snow isnt made from water.
The fairies make it by sewing dust particles together.
Some people know nowt!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2019)

I went outside to throw some rubbish in the bin and my god it's cold enough to freeze your bits off. . Car service and M.O.T paid. Housworky stuff done and that's it for me now. I shall not stray far from the fire.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2019)

I am out playing with dents.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2019)

Back from shopping. Bloody shops were full of bloody pensioners!
Nice bowl of mussels in a garlic and white wine sauce, with a chunk of crusty bread for lunch - washed down with a large glass of ice cold Chablis.


----------



## jongooligan (31 Jan 2019)

Just got back from my ride, thawing out with a pint mug of tea.

Got bored with the main road up Weardale although there was a fantastic view of snow covered fells from the High West Road out of crook. Took the A68 up to Tow Law then risked the country roads back home. Most of them had been gritted but there were a few dicey moments descending into Langley Park where the road was completely in the shade.

Todays creature feature was a Barn Owl in brilliant sunshine at East Hedleyhope. Also saw lots of Fieldfares. Did 34 very chilly miles with no stops as it was too cold.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> At 08.00 it was miserable, foggy and very cold (-2 I believe). So I phoned the golf club to tell them I wont be there for the competition. The pro told me there are some people already out .
> How anyone can play golf with snow on the ground ???,
> 09.30 now and its definitely brightening up.
> My BIGGEST problem is that last night, knowing I wouldn't be playing golf, I had a few drinkpoos while watching the football on tv..... and now I just dont feel like doing anything



Stay in the warm


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I went outside to throw some rubbish in the bin and my god it's cold enough to freeze your bits off. . Car service and M.O.T paid. Housworky stuff done and that's it for me now. I shall not stray far from the fire.



Thought Mr D was tasked with going outside


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> Back from shopping. Bloody shops were full of bloody pensioners!
> Nice bowl of mussels in a garlic and white wine sauce, with a chunk of crusty bread for lunch - washed down with a large glass of ice cold Chablis.


Only had mussles once.....in Western France. I managed to explain that I didn't know if I would like them so the guy pointed to child's portion.
There were still a thousand of them.
All I can say is, they were ok. I ate about half of them and not tried them since.
My S.i.L enjoys them though.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Only had mussles once.....in Western France. I managed to explain that I didn't know if I would like them so the guy pointed to child's portion.
> There were still a thousand of them.
> All I can say is, they were ok. I ate about half of them and not tried them since.
> My S.i.L enjoys them though.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2019)

Well I am officially a good boy.
After a few drinks last night I have just been on the exercise bike and had a good blast on it.
About to do my situps......then change the bedding.
TBH I am still having visions of @welsh dragon with her bits freezing off  its not done my heartrate any good at all.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thought Mr D was tasked with going outside




He is, but I do throw the rubbish out. 



Dave7 said:


> Well I am officially a good boy.
> After a few drinks last night I have just been on the exercise bike and had a good blast on it.
> About to do my situps......then change the bedding.
> TBH I am still having visions of @welsh dragon with her bits freezing off  its not done my heartrate any good at all.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2019)

Mussels are great!


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2019)




----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2019)

Mrs D is having surgery on her liver on Monday (a change to have something not MS related troubling her), so the next few days spent running around sorting stuff out, getting in a good food supply, getting the house spick and span and getting on top of the washing so i can concentrate on looking after her next week.


----------



## GM (31 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 449957




That looks delicious!  Last time I had mussels was a restaurant in De Panne last October. I love them, but they had a strange effect on my boy 





Drago said:


> Mrs D is having surgery on her liver on Monday (a change to have something not MS related troubling her), so the next few days spent running around sorting stuff out, getting in a good food supply, getting the house spick and span and getting on top of the washing so i can concentrate on looking after her next week.




Hope that goes well


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D is having surgery on her liver on Monday (a change to have something not MS related troubling her), so the next few days spent running around sorting stuff out, getting in a good food supply, getting the house spick and span and getting on top of the washing so i can concentrate on looking after her next week.


I wish her the best and hope all goes well. Keep us informed of progress.


----------



## GM (31 Jan 2019)

Just back from a 4 mile walk with the dog over the Heath. Made it back in time before the bad started.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D is having surgery on her liver on Monday (a change to have something not MS related troubling her), so the next few days spent running around sorting stuff out, getting in a good food supply, getting the house spick and span and getting on top of the washing so i can concentrate on looking after her next week.



My best wishes to mrs D, hope all goes well for her.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2019)

I got a cheeky little 50 miler in this morning, a bit cold but a lovely ride out in bright sunshine under blue skies, it clouded over while I was in the cafe and the ride home was under cloudy skies and into a cold stiff breeze, another good morning out on my bike. I've been looking at mileages this afternoon and I've ridden more miles than I've driven.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D is having surgery on her liver on Monday (a change to have something not MS related troubling her), so the next few days spent running around sorting stuff out, getting in a good food supply, getting the house spick and span and getting on top of the washing so i can concentrate on looking after her next week.


All the best


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D is having surgery on her liver on Monday (a change to have something not MS related troubling her), so the next few days spent running around sorting stuff out, getting in a good food supply, getting the house spick and span and getting on top of the washing so i can concentrate on looking after her next week.



And best wishes to Mrs D from me as well.


----------



## roadrash (31 Jan 2019)

best wishes for a speedy recovery mrs D


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I am officially a good boy.
> After a few drinks last night I have just been on the exercise bike and had a good blast on it.
> About to do my situps......then change the bedding.
> TBH I am still having visions of @welsh dragon with her bits freezing off  its not done my heartrate any good at all.



Now there's a subject you have touched upon 
Mrs @welsh dragon and her frozen bits out in the cold 
That is one for the imagination but best keep ones thoughts to oneself


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Jan 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 449957



Someone wants to share


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2019)

At exactly 16:00 we are going to have seven hours of continuous snow


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D is having surgery on her liver on Monday (a change to have something not MS related troubling her), so the next few days spent running around sorting stuff out, getting in a good food supply, getting the house spick and span and getting on top of the washing so i can concentrate on looking after her next week.



Hope everything goes well


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> At exactly 16:00 we are going to have seven hours of continuous snow


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> At exactly 16:00 we are going to have seven hours of continuous snow



No sign of it yet, I think its forecast for nine tonight here, at least it waited till I got my ride done.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> No sign of it yet, I think its forecast for nine tonight here, at least it waited till I got my ride done.


None forcast here... and I will not miss it.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2019)

Supposed to start snowing here at 5pm and carry on until 3am.


----------



## gavroche (31 Jan 2019)

Taking my wife to test drive a new Dacia Sandero tomorrow as she says her Renault Twingo is too small really .
The bike shop is next door to the dealer so might have a look in there too, if she let's me, although I don't really need yet another bike.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D is having surgery on her liver on Monday (a change to have something not MS related troubling her), so the next few days spent running around sorting stuff out, getting in a good food supply, getting the house spick and span and getting on top of the washing so i can concentrate on looking after her next week.



Good luck to you both with this one.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2019)

Drago, I hope all goes well for Mrs D look after yourself. Is couple's are very lucky to have another one in our lives.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2019)

So my lad, Tom, has Downs which is clearly a lifelong genetic condition. He also has SLD.

Later I shall spend the evening completing, again, a 24 page Capability for work questionaire. Reasonable chance we will have to go for an interview - Tom doesn't speak to strangers!

My favourite section is titled "Controlling your bowels and bladder and using a collecting device."


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> At exactly 16:00 we are going to have seven hours of continuous snow


They tell lies


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> So my lad, Tom, has Downs which is clearly a lifelong genetic condition. He also has SLD.
> 
> Later I shall spend the evening completing, again, a 24 page Capability for work questionaire. Reasonable chance we will have to go for an interview - Tom doesn't speak to strangers!
> 
> My favourite section is titled "Controlling your bowels and bladder and using a collecting device."



What on earth is going on when good people like you have to suffer through things like you describe.


----------



## jongooligan (31 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D is having surgery on her liver on Monday (a change to have something not MS related troubling her), so the next few days spent running around sorting stuff out, getting in a good food supply, getting the house spick and span and getting on top of the washing so i can concentrate on looking after her next week.



Best wishes @Drago. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Best wishes @Drago. Hope all goes well.


^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> What on earth is going on when good people like you have to suffer through things like you describe.



I understand why it's necessary but a little joined up thinking would see those with a lifelong condition flagged on the system. It would save the DWP a fortune.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I understand why it's necessary but a little joined up thinking would see those with a lifelong condition flagged on the system. It would save the DWP a fortune.



I cannot understand why once is not enough either, maybe it is their way of creating employment, for themselves.


----------



## roadrash (31 Jan 2019)

The company that does the assessments around here are called ATOS HEALTHCARE, they should really be called ATOS DONT CARE, bunch of w@nkers they are


----------



## gavroche (31 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D is having surgery on her liver on Monday (a change to have something not MS related troubling her), so the next few days spent running around sorting stuff out, getting in a good food supply, getting the house spick and span and getting on top of the washing so i can concentrate on looking after her next week.


I wish Mrs D all the best and a good recovery. You sound like a very caring husband Drago. Respect to you and your wife is lucky to have you. Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2019)

Aw shucks! Thanks guys and gals. Mrs D is my lady, and she means the world to me.

On a happier note there's a joint SAR exercise outside Solihull on Saturday. If the snow isn't so bad that it defeats a Smart car I shall be there.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Jan 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Supposed to start snowing here at 5pm and carry on until 3am.



Just watching the BBC 10 o'clock news and it looks rough in Cornwall and Devon.
Heading your way they have just said.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> At 08.00 it was miserable, foggy and very cold (-2 I believe). So I phoned the golf club to tell them I wont be there for the competition. The pro told me there are some people already out .
> *How anyone can play golf with snow on the ground ???,*
> 09.30 now and its definitely brightening up.
> My BIGGEST problem is that last night, knowing I wouldn't be playing golf, I had a few drinkpoos while watching the football on tv..... and now I just dont feel like doing anything


The local club advocates the use of Aurora Pink balls when there's snow. One a bit further away says Fire Orange is better.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Only had mussles once.....in Western France. I managed to explain that I didn't know if I would like them so the guy pointed to child's portion.
> There were still a thousand of them.
> All I can say is, they were ok. I ate about half of them and not tried them since.
> My S.i.L enjoys them though.


https://www.eatsomethingsexy.com/aphrodisiac-foods/mussels


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Just watching the BBC 10 o'clock news and it looks rough in Cornwall and Devon.
> Heading your way they have just said.




Nothing here yet. It might just miss us because we are in the foothills of the Cambrian mountains. Quite often we tend to be sheltered. Watch this spacemi suppose. I might wake up tomorrow to 3 inches of snow.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I understand why it's necessary but a little joined up thinking would see those with a lifelong condition flagged on the system. It would save the DWP a fortune.


I've said that at my last assesment. Didn't go down well. But the magic wand required to make them disappear wasn't available that day.


----------



## Paulus (1 Feb 2019)

Morning all first on parade. A snowy morning here.probably only 3to4 cms deep. All the normal things to do today and the dog will love it over the fields in the snow.


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all first on parade. A snowy morning here.probably only 3to4 cms deep. All the normal things to do today and the dog will love it over the fields in the snow.



You are talking to oldies here, they need inches, likely I am the only one who knows what a cms is. Content Management Service for the oldies.


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2019)

Decided to do chores before clocking in, frosty and cold out there, but best of all Pam is on the mend. Which means no more toast 3 times a day.


----------



## Paulus (1 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> You are talking to oldies here, they need inches, likely I am the only one who knows what a cms is. Content Management Service for the oldies.


Sorry . I thought I might try this modern measurements malarkey .
Snow is probably about 2 inches deep


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Sorry . I thought I might try this modern measurements malarkey .
> Snow is probably about 2 inches deep



Is that male or female inches?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2019)

Good morning. Another one who has no idea what a cm or mm is. Anyway. Allegedly it is zero deg here. No snow overnight either. Hoorah.


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Another one who has no idea what a cm or mm is. Anyway. Allegedly it is zero deg here. No snow overnight either. Hoorah.



Zero C or F


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2019)

Despite what you may have heard and seen on the news about Devon & Cornwall, we have had zero snow here at chez Dirk.
Doggie walking first thing, then a stroll down the village at lunchtime for a couple of pints and fish & chips.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Zero C or F




Errrm C. . 32 F


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Errrm C. . 32 F


32F = 1" if I am correct


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> https://www.eatsomethingsexy.com/aphrodisiac-foods/mussels


A right load of rubbish that.
I must have eaten 100 but only the first 15 worked.
Another 5 worked the next morning then that was it.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> The local club advocates the use of Aurora Pink balls when there's snow. One a bit further away says Fire Orange is better.


The problems are.......
1. No colour helps if its burried under
snow.
2. Its mainly when putting as a) the ball
wont roll far and b) it collects the
snow/ice and ends up twice the size.
 About the only thing I have that
doesnt get smaller in the cold


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2019)

Morning all.
As cold as a doodahs whatsit this morning. @welsh dragons bits will be in real danger today.
Its bright enough so could be nice later.
Mrs D is off spending our money at the hairdressers.....I keep telling her to go to my barber as she only charges £5.00 seniors rate, but will she listen .
I will keep up my new years resolution fitness regime then decide what the day will bring.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Feb 2019)

we has snow about an inch.....but it's white and looks nice


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 32F = 1" if I am correct





Being pedantic now. Smart arse.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nothing here yet. It might just miss us because we are in the foothills of the Cambrian mountains. Quite often we tend to be sheltered. Watch this spacemi suppose. I might wake up tomorrow to 3 inches of snow.



How many inches did you receive @welsh dragon? 
Hopefully not to many?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Another one who has no idea what a cm or mm is. Anyway. Allegedly it is zero deg here. No snow overnight either. Hoorah.



I can imagine you working in inches 
Clearly happy you didnt get any last night


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2019)

Cold here but no snow


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Errrm C. . 32 F



Its strange I find it easier to work it in C


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 32F = 1" if I am correct



How many mm?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2019)

Now, you know I am easily confused.
Let think.
If 32F = 1" then 1" must = about 5 ounces.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Errrm C. . 32 F


Well the easy way to work between the two.
Farenheight to Centigrade
Minus 32, divide by 9 & times by five.

Centigrade to Farenheight
Divide by 5, times by 9 & add 32


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well the easy way to work between the two.
> Farenheight to Centigrade
> Minus 32, divide by 9 & times by five.
> 
> ...


Dont forget to take away the number you started with


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Sorry . I thought I might try this modern measurements malarkey .
> Snow is probably about 2 inches deep


That'd be closer to 5cm(50mm)!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well the easy way to work between the two.
> Farenheight to Centigrade
> Minus 32, divide by 9 & times by five.
> 
> ...




Too much like hard work. Sod that.


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> we has snow about an inch.....but it's white and looks nice


None here and 3°C.


----------



## Paulus (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> That'd be closer to 5cm(50mm)!
> View attachment 450084


Pedant


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Pedant


One metre equals 39.37007874 inches.

One foot equals a size 10(male).


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2019)

Very sunny here now, bit still bloomin cold. I don't think the leftover snow and ice will melt today, but it is nice to see the sun.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Too much like hard work. Sod that.



Just google it for the conversion


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> None here and 3°C.
> 
> View attachment 450081
> View attachment 450083



Nice and quiet this time of the year


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Very sunny here now, bit still bloomin cold. I don't think the leftover snow and ice will melt today, but it is nice to see the sun.



Bits still frozen?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Just google it for the conversion


Oohh yes. I just tried that and now I'm a catholic


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Just google it for the conversion




I do. Saves me from having to pester Mr WD. 



172traindriver said:


> Bits still frozen?




They have thawed out now thanks for asking.


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Nice and quiet this time of the year


Just how we like it. We bugger off when there's a Grockle invasion........


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2019)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2019)

Washing, drying, scrubbing, shopping. I could do with a couple of days in hossy myself to recover!

Gonna get half an hour on the sofa. Big search ex tomorrow and I need to be alert, because Lowland Rescue needs lerts.


----------



## Paulus (1 Feb 2019)

It did brighten up a bit here, but is now snowing again. Still, the escape committee meets this afternoon at 4pm in the Mitre, which has two real fires to keep us toasty.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Feb 2019)

It's snowing hard here now, I'm glad I did my walk at mid day now


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2019)

Bright and sunny here, but a chilly 3°c. 
Wobbled back from the village pub and tucked in to FnC and a sticky bun.
Afternoon executive power nap beckons.........


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Just google it for the conversion



I've got an app on both the phone and tablet that does conversions called convert pad.


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Washing, drying, scrubbing, shopping. I could do with a couple of days in hossy myself to recover!
> 
> Gonna get half an hour on the sofa. Big search ex tomorrow and I need to be alert, because Lowland Rescue needs lerts.



What does a lert look like?


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2019)

Just took Pam to do a Lidl shop, does anyone else have 5 large bottles of condition in stock, not including the two we just bought. £111 plus a few coppers, we might have to cut back on the goodies at some point.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just how we like it. We bugger off when there's a Grockle invasion........



That must be the downside of life in Devon and Cornwall come the summer. Bet its a mare just to pop to the local shop.


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> That must be the downside of life in Devon and Cornwall come the summer. Bet its a mare just to pop to the local shop.


It ain't as bad as it sounds; it's just a lot quieter in the winter.
I'd still rather live here when it's busy, than live in a quiet area in a city.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Feb 2019)

Still snowing


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Cheerz me dearz!
> 
> View attachment 450092


They really really need to learn how to pour a pint with a head


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> They really really need to learn how to pour a pint with a head


We get a full pint down 'ere - not a glass of froth!


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> What does a lert look like?


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Just took Pam to do a Lidl shop, does anyone else have 5 large bottles of condition in stock, not including the two we just bought. £111 plus a few coppers, we might have to cut back on the goodies at some point.


What sort of condition is the condition in?


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> What sort of condition is the condition in?



I really should proof read my posts.


----------



## roadrash (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 450145



that reminds me of one of my neighbours


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2019)

Evening folks.. No snow here. Yay


----------



## roadrash (1 Feb 2019)

nor here


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Evening folks.. No snow here. Yay



Bet its white over with frost this morning?
Keep your bits covered


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2019)

We have had snow.


----------



## GM (2 Feb 2019)

Morning all.....Blooming cold, most of our snow has gone. Just climbed back into bed with his & hers tea's, and catching up with Silent Witness on iPlayer.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2019)

Good morning folks, sat waiting for our son and Granddaughter to arrive, they're coming Saturday this week, giving me a chance of a rare Sunday ride. I'm planning to ride over to the cafe my old club is using tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2019)

Good morning. OMG, it is so frigging cold. It's trying to snow here and thats bad. Some snow melted yesterday, then froze overnight, now trying to snow again. Not good.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2019)

Cold here, minus 2 so dread to think was it got down to overnight. But no more snow which is a blessing.
15 year old grandaughter stayed over with a mate last night. Fortunately we have a granny flat built on so they just take that over. They are both nice girls but it will still be like a bomb site by tomorrow.
Mrs D lost her phone yesterday so mentally went over the last shop she went to (the co-op), phoned them and some honest soul has handed it in.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2019)

If i get any closer to the fire i may well burn myself to a crisp.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2019)

It appears that we are on pancakes for lunch. They have been for breakfast but the 2 girls are making them and I doubt they will emerge till 12.00.


----------



## jongooligan (2 Feb 2019)

Not exactly deep n crisp n even but we have got a good covering of snow this morning.

Feeling a bit grotty, still got the tail end of a cold and had a few beers last night. I don't drink much these days so when I do it hits me hard.

Went to see the Fun Loving Criminals last night and they were fab even though Huey Morgan had to play sitting down as he's broken his foot. Barry White saved my life was the highlight for me. Only fizzy lager and keg bitter in the venue. Why can't they sell decent booze at gigs?

Going to see The Dead South tonight (get us - gigs on consecutive nights). Expecting Americana but other than that I've no idea what they're like.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2019)

This came up in my news feed, some of the very cold places makes us look warm.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23252638


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Not exactly deep n crisp n even but we have got a good covering of snow this morning.
> 
> Feeling a bit grotty, still got the tail end of a cold and had a few beers last night. I don't drink much these days so when I do it hits me hard.
> 
> ...


We went to a 'gig' weekend before last. It was good, the drinks were good and cheap.....and it finished at 23.30.
We were asked to do to another one the next night but my body said no thankyou.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Feb 2019)

clear skys no more snow, but it's bloody cold


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> This came up in my news feed, some of the very cold places makes us look warm.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23252638


I keyed on my postcode and it gave temperature as +6 but its was nowhere near that. My phone gave is as +1.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Feb 2019)

I don't think I'll go for a walk today as the pavements are cover in ice and I don't want a new hip just yet so I think a day at home in the warm will do me me good.


----------



## jongooligan (2 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I don't think I'll go for a walk today as the pavements are cover in ice and I don't want a new hip just yet so I think a day at home in the warm will do me me good.



How about some pavement crampons?


----------



## numbnuts (2 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> How about some pavement crampons?


Yeah I got some of those, may have to dig them out


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I keyed on my postcode and it gave temperature as +6 but its was nowhere near that. My phone gave is as +1.



It read a little high on mine as well


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2019)

Still bloomin cold here. Everything is still frozen although i can hear the ice in the gutters cracking and falling onto the ground. Baked potatoe and corned beef for us tody.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2019)

Still bloomin cold here. Everything is still frozen although i can hear the ice in the gutters cracking and falling onto the ground. Baked potatoe and corned beef for us tody.


----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2019)

Still very cold here in the wind, but it is a sunny day and the snow is thawing where the sun shines on it.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2019)

Change of plan. Chicken curry and rice instead


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2019)

Sunny and 10°c out the front of our bungalow at the moment. No sign of snow here but I can see it on the higher ground on Exmoor.


----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2019)

I have bought a cooked chicken from our butcher this morning, they are very good and only cost £4.50. So no mess and it will do MrsP and myself for a couple of dinners and some soup. Today's plan is to use some of it for a Chicken and Bacon Lasagne with salad.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2019)

54 miles done this morning at 27 mph average. Now nice and warm watching the world championships.


----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> 54 miles done this morning at 27 mph average. Now nice and warm watching the world championships.


May I ask what bike you ride?


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> May I ask what bike you ride?



I have 6 different styles, so whatever takes my fancy that day.


----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2019)

That is a very good average for that mileage. Respect.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> That is a very good average for that mileage. Respect.



Normally it is more like 40mph but the roads were a tad icy in places.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2019)




----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Normally it is more like 40mph but the roads were a tad icy in places.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Normally it is more like 40mph but the roads were a tad icy in places.


Different league to me as 
a) I only average approx 13mph
b) I get uneasy at more than 24mph
thinking of potholes
c) you wont see me out in this
weather.


----------



## roadrash (2 Feb 2019)

He never mentioned cycling


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Different league to me as
> a) I only average approx 13mph
> b) I get uneasy at more than 24mph
> thinking of potholes
> ...





Dave7 said:


> Different league to me as
> a) I only average approx 13mph
> b) I get uneasy at more than 24mph
> thinking of potholes
> ...



I did have the heater on a bit more than normal.


----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> He never mentioned cycling


I was obviously on the wrong track there.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2019)

@welsh dragon, was thinking of you earlier. As I said, 15 yr old grandaughter and her mate are staying with us.
Mrs D bought a lemon drizzle cake (now you see the connection) and put it out after tea last night.
Neither me nor Mrs D have touched it but there is now just a tiny slice left. And the kids are both very slim....not an ounce on them.
I (vaguely) recall them there days when I could eat what I wanted and stay skinny


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon, was thinking of you earlier. As I said, 15 yr old grandaughter and her mate are staying with us.
> Mrs D bought a lemon drizzle cake (now you see the connection) and put it out after tea last night.
> Neither me nor Mrs D have touched it but there is now just a tiny slice left. And the kids are both very slim....not an ounce on them.
> I (vaguely) recall them there days when I could eat what I wanted and stay skinny




.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> He never mentioned cycling


Please tell me you are winding me up


----------



## roadrash (2 Feb 2019)

No, im not winding you up, he didn't mention cycling.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> How about some pavement crampons?


Some places are not too keen on me using this sort.





Easier take the boots off, which they're not too keen on either.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> No, im not winding you up, he didn't mention cycling.


I never did trust him. How can you trust anyone with a name like @screenman


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2019)

It has taken me 62 years and just over 10 months to learn how to tie my shoe laces so that they do not come loose.


----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> It has taken me 62 years and just over 10 months to learn how to tie my shoe laces so that they do not come loose.


Your credibility has been blown to pieces, don't come out with this nonsense.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2019)

We've been down the Charlecote Garden Store for lunch and there was a Robin running round the cafe.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Your credibility has been blown to pieces, don't come out with this nonsense.


I

It is true, just reverse the way I did the knot with the loops in it, amazing.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> It has taken me 62 years and just over 10 months to learn how to tie my shoe laces so that they do not come loose.


Pull tight, form the first half of the knot, then double twist and shove the ends out of sight in the shoes.

Easy.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2019)

Lots of gritters out here.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Lots of gritters out here.


We don't get them in our area, when we get snow even the buses don't come to our village they by pass it and you have to walk 1/4 - 1/2 mile to the main road


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Lots of gritters out here.


Tell @Drago ....... he'll get his shotgun.


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2019)

............... Oh......Gritters!
Must put reading glasses on........thought you wrote 'Critters'.


----------



## gavroche (2 Feb 2019)

I was a very worried man earlier on. I took Molly ( my dog ) for a walk and let her loose in the local woody hill which is well frequented by dog walkers. She just ran ahead of me and vanished in the distance, well out of sight. I got very worried as despite me calling her back and whistling, she was gone. For about 20 minutes I was looking for her but nothing. Then she suddenly reappeared from the bushes and I was relieved. I was told by other walkers that cocker spaniels will always find you by using their scent . I hope this is true but next time, she will stay on a lead. I couldn't imagine her not being at home.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2019)

gavroche said:


> I was a very worried man earlier on. I took Molly ( my dog ) for a walk and let her loose in the local woody hill which is well frequented by dog walkers. She just ran ahead of me and vanished in the distance, well out of sight. I got very worried as despite me calling her back and whistling, she was gone. For about 20 minutes I was looking for her but nothing. Then she suddenly reappeared from the bushes and I was relieved. I was told by other walkers that cocker spaniels will always find you by using their scent . I hope this is true but next time, she will stay on a lead. I couldn't imagine her not being at home.




Not only do spaniels find their way back due scent, but they will also wander off for the same reason and can just follow their noses.....for miles. Good idea to keep her on a lead.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2019)

gavroche said:


> I was a very worried man earlier on. I took Molly ( my dog ) for a walk and let her loose in the local woody hill which is well frequented by dog walkers. She just ran ahead of me and vanished in the distance, well out of sight. I got very worried as despite me calling her back and whistling, she was gone. For about 20 minutes I was looking for her but nothing. Then she suddenly reappeared from the bushes and I was relieved. I was told by other walkers that cocker spaniels will always find you by using their scent . I hope this is true but next time, she will stay on a lead. I couldn't imagine her not being at home.


Mrs D does the same thing sometimes. Very worrying.


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2019)

Our JR wanders off for miles on the Burrows and sand dunes.
When she was a pup, we put a bell on her collar so we could hear where she was. She still wears it.
People made comment on it when we first did it, but it's surprising now how many other dogs, around here, have a bell as well.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2019)

Rose at 0530, togged across to the countryside sarf of Solihull, SAR excercies all day. I thi k some of the photos went or will be going on the team Twitbook page. Should be a photo of me treating an actor we stumbled across who was having a bit of a dicky moment.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Lots of gritters out here.


Might be just the one. Making you think there's more out there.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> If i get any closer to the fire i may well burn myself to a crisp.



I hope you didn't burn anything that was too close to the fire


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Might be just the one. Making you think there's more out there.



Just going up and down the same road all day


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> ............... Oh......Gritters!
> Must put reading glasses on........thought you wrote 'Critters'.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Just going up and down the same road all day


Following their satnav.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Following their satnav.



Just hope the Yanks don't turn it off


----------



## GM (3 Feb 2019)

Morning all. That's a rarity, me being first.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2019)

Good morning. Bloody feeezing here. -4 according to my weather ap. . Def not moving far from the fire today. The good news is, this is the last of the feeezing conditons. Due to warm up next week. Of course it will be raining instead.


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2019)

I am looking forward to when it gets warmer so I can wet shave my head rather than having to electric shave it.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2019)

Muttley walked. Very cold, nice hard frost, so down the farm for a runaround.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2019)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry, bikes ready, I'm ready and I'm of for a bike ride in a bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry, bikes ready, I'm ready and I'm of for a bike ride in a bit.




Your truly mad.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry, bikes ready, I'm ready and I'm of for a bike ride in a bit.




Your truly mad.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Your truly mad.



No, just have to ride when I can.


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> No, just have to ride when I can.



I must admit a bit of jealousy, the roads around these parts are not good at the best of times.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> I must admit a bit of jealousy, the roads around these parts are not good at the best of times.



I've been riding round the local lanes for over thirty years, I know them quite well, this morning I'll stay main road as much as possible and try and stay of the roads I know are likely to be bad.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2019)

Good morning to all. Blimey, last night must have been even colder......minus 3 at present. I have to go out later to take the grandaughter and her mate home. If they have left us any food we will have a late lunch.
Your right @welsh dragon , its supposed to warm up quickly but my weather app doesnt show much in the way of rain (but that can quickly change).


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning to all. Blimey, last night must have been even colder......minus 3 at present. I have to go out later to take the grandaughter and her mate home. If they have left us any food we will have a late lunch.
> Your right @welsh dragon , its supposed to warm up quickly but my weather app doesnt show much in the way of rain (but that can quickly change).




Kids are like a plague of locusts where food is concerned. Kids seem to eat far more than we did as kids. Then again, we never had the things they have today, or the money to buy them if they had existed.


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I've been riding round the local lanes for over thirty years, I know them quite well, this morning I'll stay main road as much as possible and try and stay of the roads I know are likely to be bad.



We do not have much in the way of main roads around here and they are not good for cycling at the best of times.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Bloody feeezing here. -4 according to my weather ap. . Def not moving far from the fire today. The good news is, this is the last of the feeezing conditons. Due to warm up next week. Of course it will be raining instead.



Are you likely to leave the house then?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> No, just have to ride when I can.



Be careful out there


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Kids are like a plague of locusts where food is concerned. Kids seem to eat far more than we did as kids. Then again, we never had the things they have today, or the money to buy them if they had existed.



Plus they can eat as much as they want and dont seem to put any bloody weight on


----------



## numbnuts (3 Feb 2019)

I won the lottey


----------



## jongooligan (3 Feb 2019)

No cycling for me today; even the main roads are covered in freezing slush. All the pavements and side roads are encased in boilerplate ice. Should go on turbo trainer but probably CBA.

Sun is shining though so will dig out the crampons and take the mutt up to Waldridge Fell for a romp.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Plus they can eat as much as they want and dont seem to put any bloody weight on




There is that. My youngest twin grandsons are 16, and they can eat a meal at home, then go to work at the local pub where they get another meal and dessert as well and are still hungry when they get hom and there isn't an ounce of fat on them.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Are you likely to leave the house then?




Watch this space.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Bloody feeezing here. -4 according to my weather ap. . Def not moving far from the fire today. The good news is, this is the last of the feeezing conditons. Due to warm up next week. Of course it will be raining instead.


Warming up?
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/83388...arnings-temperatures-cold-met-office-tonight/
& 
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/2598682/when-snow-uk-weather-forecast-latest/
&
https://www.itv.com/news/2019-02-02...or-second-night-as-extreme-weather-continues/


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Muttley walked. Very cold, nice hard frost, so down the farm for a runaround.


And Muttley, will he be joining you?


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2019)

Off for a walk over the Burrows with the hound in a mo, then a stroll down to the White Lion for a spot of lunch. 
It's a sunny 5°c out there currently.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2019)

The sun is shining here. Loely to see it.


----------



## GM (3 Feb 2019)

Off out shortly taking the mutt to Sighthound Sunday, letting him go mental for a couple of hours. _whoosh....._


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2019)

It's a lovely morning for a bike ride, I'm sat in the Pavilion cafe at Lighthorne with coffee and toast and I've had an enjoyable ride down.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> It's a lovely morning for a bike ride, I'm sat in the Pavilion cafe at Lighthorne with coffee and toast and I've had an enjoyable ride down.
> 
> View attachment 450419




Lovely photo Dave and well done.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Lovely photo Dave and well done.



Thank you, picture taken just outside Offchurch, between Offchurch and the Fosse Way.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2019)

Several kilos of unwanted Highways England road salt washed off the Little Tikes car.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> It's a lovely morning for a bike ride, I'm sat in the Pavilion cafe at Lighthorne with coffee and toast and I've had an enjoyable ride down.
> 
> View attachment 450419


You put me to shame  well done


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2019)

In Debenhams, £109 has been spent and we have only been in here a couple of minutes, stocking up on next year Xmas pressies so I am told. I am now sat in a a corner guarding said purchases whilst the buyer is doing another sweep of the store, I may be here a while.


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2019)

I will give it another 30 minutes and send out a send out a public announcement.


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2019)

The Exmoor 'Stag' is particularly nice today.......I might even go for a fourth pint. Trying to come up with reasons not to.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There is that. My youngest twin grandsons are 16, and they can eat a meal at home, then go to work at the local pub where they get another meal and dessert as well and are still hungry when they get hom and there isn't an ounce of fat on them.





As you say......she has eaten most of the lemon drizzle cake and anything else she can scoff but theres not an ounce of fat on her. This is her 'prom' dress for May.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 450460
> 
> As you say......she has eaten most of the lemon drizzle cake and anything else she can scoff but theres not an ounce of fat on her. This is her 'prom' dress for May.




What a pretty girl, and i like her dress as well.


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2019)

I am so lucky, just found a Tom seat in another clothes shop. Has any other bloke got this much patience every week?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a pretty girl, and i like her dress as well.


It is widely accepted** that she gets her good looks from her grandad.
**widely accepted by her grandad that is


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2019)

I'm back home, 54 miles covered, an enjoyable mornings cycling, I've got a bike problem to sort out before my next ride, my rear mudguard has clogged up, I was wondering why the ride was so slow and hard. Now I've got to get showered and changed, I'm on chauffeur duties this afternoon, my Good Lady is down her brothers and needs a lift home.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 450457
> 
> 
> The Exmoor 'Stag' is particularly nice today.......I might even go for a fourth pint. Trying to come up with reasons not to.


Now that looks like a good pint. Looks like the head will stick to the sides, as a decent ale will do.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now that looks like a good pint. Looks like the head will stick to the sides, as a decent ale will do.


Just the marks on the glass to worry about.


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now that looks like a good pint. Looks like the head will stick to the sides, as a decent ale will do.


I had to have the fourth.........


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I had to have the fourth.........


Take the fifth!


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2019)

Have one for me .


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I had to have the fourth.........



And have one for me as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> It is widely accepted** that she gets her good looks from her grandad.
> **widely accepted by her grandad that is


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Take the fifth!


I just did........Twas an interesting wobble back home with some very deep existential conversation on the way.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2019)

Stocked up on WD40. 450ml cans are only £2.50 in Tesco. so I bought 10.


----------



## GM (3 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Stocked up on WD40. 450ml cans are only £2.50 in Tesco. so I bought 10.




So you and Dirk are well oiled!


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2019)

I want to move, Lincolnshire is not where I want to grow much older. Choosing where to go is not going to be easy.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> I want to move, Lincolnshire is not where I want to grow much older. Choosing where to go is not going to be easy.









Before we close the Border.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2019)

GM said:


> So you and Dirk are well oiled!


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> I want to move, Lincolnshire is not where I want to grow much older. Choosing where to go is not going to be easy.


We fancy going to somewhere near Minions on Bodmin Moor. Houses are cheap, scenery is beautiful, pubs are good, not too far from the sea and the A30.
We could sell up here, buy a nice 2 bed character cottage in a small village and pocket a tidy six figure sum.
The idea is quite appealing........


----------



## gavroche (3 Feb 2019)

I ordered a tracker to clip on Molly's collar from Argos. Will collect it next Friday. Until then, she is staying on a lead.


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 450512
> 
> 
> Before we close the Border.




Like it but we like Shropshire as well, I bet in a years time we are still here though.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Like it but we like Shropshire as well, I bet in a years time we are still here though.


Closer to the Golden Syrup Cakes?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> I want to move, Lincolnshire is not where I want to grow much older. Choosing where to go is not going to be easy.


But you would miss all those lovely mountains


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But you would miss all those lovely mountains



The Wolds are quite nice,the rest of it I would not miss. It is such a depressing place, even more so when the sky is grey.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> I want to move, Lincolnshire is not where I want to grow much older. Choosing where to go is not going to be easy.


Are you tied to family at all?
There were times when I/we had the chance to move.......to Cornwall (Hayle), South Africa or Scotland. I didn't feel tied to family but Mrs D did. My Bro who is mid 70s has just moved back to the Wirral.
I am now resigned to stay where I am.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> The Wolds are quite nice,the rest of it I would not miss. It is such a depressing place, even more so when the sky is grey.


And there really is a lot of sky there.


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are you tied to family at all?
> There were times when I/we had the chance to move.......to Cornwall (Hayle), South Africa or Scotland. I didn't feel tied to family but Mrs D did. My Bro who is mid 70s has just moved back to the Wirral.
> I am now resigned to stay where I am.



Youngest lives 6 miles away eldest 25 miles away, middle lad South of France, I have a feeling at some point the youngest will move west.


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2019)

I think @classic33 got the colours wrong


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 450530
> 
> I think @classic33 got the colours wrong


Maybe not.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 450530
> 
> I think @classic33 got the colours wrong


Move to Montrose in Scotland?


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2019)

nah they cant speyk propa up theer


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> I want to move, Lincolnshire is not where I want to grow much older. Choosing where to go is not going to be easy.




Lincolnshire. Hmmmmm. Wouldn't be my first choice......or 6th.


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Lincolnshire. Hmmmmm. Wouldn't be my first choice......or 6th.



It is getting lower than that for me, there really is nothing about the place that excites me.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> nah they cant speyk propa up theer


Their flag you used.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2019)

Oh dear, spare a thought for the Lowland Rescue personnel freezing f their bits off tonight...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-47107844

Not a team we provide mutual aid for so I'm unlikely to get a call. If I did I'd decline anyway, Mrs D having an operation tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> It is getting lower than that for me, there really is nothing about the place that excites me.


It's got one of the best race circuits in the country - Cadwell Park.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's got one of the best race circuits in the country - Cadwell Park.


It's next door to Yorkshire. In two directions.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's got one of the best race circuits in the country - Cadwell Park.


It's next door to Yorkshire. In two directions.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Oh dear, spare a thought for the Lowland Rescue personnel freezing f their bits off tonight...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-47107844
> 
> Not a team we provide mutual aid for so I'm unlikely to get a call. If I did I'd decline anyway, Mrs D having an operation tomorrow.




Best wishes to Mrs D for tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Best wishes to Mrs D for tomorrow.



I second that.


----------



## Poacher (3 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> I want to move, Lincolnshire is not where I want to grow much older. Choosing where to go is not going to be easy.


I feel your pain. Having originated in Lincolnshire, we finally managed to escape, but only to a neighbouring county. Three years ago, we were on the point of buying a house in France ( Centre / Pays de la Loire for preference), but brexit put paid to that idea. We're now pretty much resigned to staying put, with occasional visits to relatives in Lincs to remind us of the horror. Dave Yates seems to have been sucked into the vortex.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But you would miss all those lovely mountains


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Poacher said:


> I feel your pain. Having originated in Lincolnshire, we finally managed to escape, but only to a neighbouring county. Three years ago, we were on the point of buying a house in France ( Centre / Pays de la Loire for preference), but brexit put paid to that idea. We're now pretty much resigned to staying put, with occasional visits to relatives in Lincs to remind us of the horror. Dave Yates seems to have been sucked into the vortex.


Southwards?


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2019)

Poacher said:


> I feel your pain. Having originated in Lincolnshire, we finally managed to escape, but only to a neighbouring county. Three years ago, we were on the point of buying a house in France ( Centre / Pays de la Loire for preference), but brexit put paid to that idea. We're now pretty much resigned to staying put, with occasional visits to relatives in Lincs to remind us of the horror. Dave Yates seems to have been sucked into the vortex.



A mate of mine recently retired to a cottage in the Loire valley. Brexit didn't seem much of an impediment to him. Permanent residency permit isn't difficult to acquire for us Anglais.


----------



## Poacher (3 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> A mate of mine recently retired to a cottage in the Loire valley. Brexit didn't seem much of an impediment to him. Permanent residency permit isn't difficult to acquire for us Anglais.


The immediate drop in the exchange rate didn't help; we would have been looking at much less desirable properties than previously. Will the state pension be index-linked? No-one can tell me. If I moved to e.g. Canada it would be frozen, and decrease in buying power year on year. Will the same apply to expats in the EU? Will my local government pension( I consolidated various private-sector pension funds into this) be index-linked? No-one can tell me. What about reciprocal health-care arrangements? No-one can tell me.


----------



## Poacher (4 Feb 2019)

Bollux! Sorry about that downer. Can we revert to discussing, er snowdrops or something?
My new batch of marmalade is OK, but lacking in bite compared with last year's. On the upside, I've corrected the spelling mistake on the otherwise excellent labels from "refigerate after opening" to "refrigerate...". Should really discuss this on Cookingbites...
Errrm, what else? I've finally persuaded my LG 'smart' TV to connect to wi-fi after multiple failed attempts.
I was on the point of shouting at some totally innocent person in Richer Sounds and telling them where to put the annoying equipment, when I discovered the secret.. I'll share it with the world when I leave a review.
LG's documentation is worse than useless - I've had a more useful user manual for a clothes prop.


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2019)

Strong wind and rain out there this morning, even Dave would not fancy riding today.


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I second that.



I third that.


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2019)

The local paper once did a top 15 things to do in Lincoln and only got down to 9 and 2 of those was have an ice cream, at the same place, yes they listed it twice.


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2019)

I'm going to have my hands full the next couple of days while Mrs D is in Hossy, so won't be around much. I'm going to leave Diddy Dave R in charge while I'm away.


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm going to have my hands full the next couple of days while Mrs D is in Hossy, so won't be around much. I'm going to leave Diddy Dave R in charge while I'm away.



Is that a good idea, he is the only one of us that is out on his bike all the time. I would have suggested Dirk, but he is always in the pub, Welshie is way too polite, Poacher he comes from Lincolnshire, me I was born irresponsible and appear to be staying that way. Classic seems grown up, maybe that one.


----------



## roadrash (4 Feb 2019)

what a bunch to pick from


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2019)

Classic? Grown up? . Anyhow. Morning folks. What a differance a few hours makes. All of the leftover snow has gone, and we don't have any frost either. Of course that means it is wet of course.


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> what a bunch to pick from



I was going to list more but I got called away from the keyboard.


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Strong wind and rain out there this morning, even Dave would not fancy riding today.



Good morning, I looked out of the window and went back to bed today. My riding is going to be disrupted this month, my Good ladies hospital/doctors apiontments all seem to fall on days i want to ride.


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> I was going to list more but I got called away from the keyboard.


Maybe leave @gavroche in charge? He seems pretty grown up and he's French, so we can take the piss out of him........


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Is that a good idea, he is the only one of us that is out on his bike all the time. I would have suggested Dirk, but he is always in the pub, Welshie is way too polite, Poacher he comes from Lincolnshire, me I was born irresponsible and appear to be staying that way. Classic seems grown up, maybe that one.



Thank you for the kind offer, unfortunately I will have to decline, I have too much on at home to find time to keep this rabble in line.


----------



## GM (4 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I second that.




I'll 4th that!

Morning all. Wet and windy here in the capital, but noticible milder.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Maybe leave @gavroche in charge? He seems pretty grown up and he's French, so we can take the piss out of him........




What an excellent idea. Especially the taking the pish part.


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2019)

GM said:


> I'll 4th that!
> 
> Morning all. Wet and windy here in the capital, but noticible milder.


I will concur with this post, we are only a few miles apart after all.


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2019)

I am just getting my wet weather gear on to take the dog out across the fields,


----------



## numbnuts (4 Feb 2019)

I has  and it's not cold which makes a change


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2019)

Thing is, since Gavroche joined that fluorescent vest club all he's wanted to do is throw bricks at cars. Actually, maybe that's not a bad thing...


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> what a bunch to pick from


I got the correct County Flag.


----------



## jongooligan (4 Feb 2019)

Still too slushy here for a ride. Quite windy too.

Mrs. jg has gone to w*rk and left me a mountain of washing up from a Sunday roast (that I didn't have). That's a huge downside of retirement for me - I hate washing up but can't, in all conscience, leave it for her to do after a twelve hour shift.

Off to trudge through the slush with the mutt before I tackle that lot though.



roadrash said:


> View attachment 450530
> 
> I think @classic33 got the colours wrong


Don't move to the dark side of the pennines - it rains *all* the time


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Still too slushy here for a ride. Quite windy too.
> 
> Mrs. jg has gone to w*rk and left me a mountain of washing up from a Sunday roast (that I didn't have). That's a huge downside of retirement for me - I hate washing up but can't, in all conscience, leave it for her to do after a twelve hour shift.
> 
> ...


He wants to go to Scotland.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Strong wind and rain out there this morning, even Dave would not fancy riding today.



Wouldn't be surprised if he gets a ride in today


----------



## Lee_M (4 Feb 2019)

Picking up my new car today.

Peugeot 3008 should be handy for bike transport


----------



## dickyknees (4 Feb 2019)

Dear me, some difficult questions on Popmaster today!


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Picking up my new car today.
> 
> Peugeot 3008 should be handy for bike transport




Nice car.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Feb 2019)

The bread maker is in use today and the rain has stopped, may go out for a walk later


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Is that a good idea, he is the only one of us that is out on his bike all the time. I would have suggested Dirk, but he is always in the pub, Welshie is way too polite, Poacher he comes from Lincolnshire, me I was born irresponsible and appear to be staying that way. Classic seems grown up, maybe that one.


No arguments on that last part now!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Still too slushy here for a ride. Quite windy too.
> 
> Mrs. jg has gone to w*rk and left me a mountain of washing up from a Sunday roast (that I didn't have). That's a huge downside of retirement for me - I hate washing up but can't, in all conscience, leave it for her to do after a twelve hour shift.
> 
> ...


Washing up doesnt bother me. Open door, put dishes in, press button.....job done


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Dear me, some difficult questions on Popmaster today!


Yes.....I scored 9 on the 1st set and 3 on the 2nd set. At least the 2nd contestant (sort of) scored 3


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2019)

Wow. It's quite warm here at the moment.


----------



## dickyknees (4 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....I scored 9 on the 1st set and 3 on the 2nd set. At least the 2nd contestant (sort of) scored 3



Yes, Ken was very kind today.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. It's quite warm here at the moment.



But probably wet?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> But probably wet?




Actually no. Warm and dry. Never heard of before.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> But probably wet?


We'd clear blue(Pantone 300) skies earlier.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Actually no. Warm and dry. Never heard of before.



Till something else comes along tomorrow no doubt


----------



## gavroche (4 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Thing is, since Gavroche joined that fluorescent vest club all he's wanted to do is throw bricks at cars. Actually, maybe that's not a bad thing...


That takes me back to May 1968, I was still living in France then.


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2019)

Mini D collected from school and fed. Waiting for a call to see if Mrs D is staying in overnight or coming home.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Feb 2019)

It's gone very foggy here glad I haven't got to go out


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It's gone very foggy here glad I haven't got to go out



Might have got lost trying to get back home


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2019)

I have been asleep in front of the tv since 7.30pm, a bit worried as that is not something I normally do. I am now off to bed, night.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> I have been asleep in front of the tv since 7.30pm, a bit worried as that is not something I normally do. I am now off to bed, night.


Old age?


----------



## Poacher (4 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Old age?


Eh? Wossat? Who said that?
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

Poacher said:


> Eh? Wossat? Who said that?
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Tha's dreaming, go back to sleep!


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Old age?



Could well be just that. I was teaching all day yesterday and that seems to tire me out.


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2019)

I am knackered. Mrs D is very, very sore, as youd expect after abdominal surgery, so I skipped kn the sofa to five her a bit of space. Feel like I've slept in cement mixer while it was switched on.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2019)

Good morning. Another bloomin cold start here. Deep frozen in fact. . Glad to hear that Mrs D is out of hospital Drago.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2019)

Good morning folks, off to yoga in a bit, doctors this afternoon, medication review, and I've housework to do.



welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Another bloomin cold start here. Deep frozen in fact. . Glad to hear that Mrs D is out of hospital Drago.



Yes, sounds like things went well, which is good to hear.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2019)

A balmy 8° here.
Off km take the doggie on the beach in a mo, then going to the caravan storage to meet a chap who's going to take a look at the fridge, as it's not operating on gas. This isn't a major problem as it works fine on electric; it's just that we may well in off grid a couple of times this year, so it needs posting.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2019)

I've just got up......... still it will be a short day


----------



## jongooligan (5 Feb 2019)

Icy & foggy here so no ride again 

Going to look at a motorhome (retirement cliche alert!) then off to the flicks to see Vice.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2019)

Pension is going up in April  so is council tax my rent  it's the thought that counts.....


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Icy & foggy here so no ride again
> 
> Going to look at a motorhome (retirement cliche alert!) then off to the flicks to see Vice.


Go to your local B&Q or Wickes. Normally plenty of vices to see.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Pension is going up in April  so is council tax my rent  it's the thought that counts.....



Last time the pension went up they reduced my pension credit and I was no better off.


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2019)

I do not get my pension for another 1169 days or thereabouts. Unless of course all that is going on changes things a bit.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Last time the pension went up they reduced my pension credit and I was no better off.


One one these day want you to be better off well at lest the government that is


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2019)

Caught up on my sleep. Just going to have a Clooneys to wake up.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Last time the pension went up they reduced my pension credit and I was no better off.




The lord giveth and the lord taketh away.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The lord giveth and the lord taketh away.


----------



## roadrash (5 Feb 2019)

normally taking away more than he giveth


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2019)

97 miles for me on the bike, 3 cafe stops, back home now.




















Only kidding. Spent the day in the office, how much out of date paper work can there be in here, or was in here.


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2019)

Lord only knows when I next get to ride, though I've today received an email from a SAR team wanting to book me for training.


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2019)

Anyone got a set of stabilizers, I am going to need them next time I ride my bike, I have forgotten how to.


----------



## GM (5 Feb 2019)

This morning I've  up Col du Tourmalet and a couple of other Col's..................................... great spin class!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> normally taking away more than he giveth




Too true.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> normally taking away more than he giveth



Yea, sounds about right


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Anyone got a set of stabilizers, I am going to need them next time I ride my bike, I have forgotten how to.



My Thursday ride and my next Monday ride are both off, my Good lady's got doctors appointments both days and I'll be supplying both moral support and transport., so I'm looking out for other opportunities to ride.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2019)

I had a good yoga class, it went quick which is a good sign it was a good one, the teacher got me stretching places that don't normally get stretched, and a few places I didn't know I had, I got the ironing done when I got back and the doctor reduced my medication, I was still taking a tablet I should have stopped twelve months after my heart attack, the perils of changing doctors.


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2019)

Just had an email from NS&I. I have won the premium bonds again. No noughts unfortunately but £25 is quite nice. I've won this amount for the last 6 months.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just had an email from NS&I. I have won the premium bonds again. No noughts unfortunately but £25 is quite nice. I've won this amount for the last 6 months.




£25.00 is better than nothing. Well done.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just had an email from NS&I. I have won the premium bonds again. No noughts unfortunately but £25 is quite nice. I've won this amount for the last 6 months.


The same £25 for the last six months!


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just had an email from NS&I. I have won the premium bonds again. No noughts unfortunately but £25 is quite nice. I've won this amount for the last 6 months.



Well done.


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2019)

Just done 30 minutes of yoga, I am getting to enjoy doing it and it seems to revitalise me at a low point energy wise during the day.


----------



## derrick (5 Feb 2019)

Have only ever done Yoga once, that was a year ago on the beach in Calpe, i feel another session coming on shortly. I am the one on the right,


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2019)

I've just watched a documentary about the life and sadly the death of Dietrich Bonhoeffer very moving


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2019)

Very wet and wonky here.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> Have only ever done Yoga once, that was a year ago on the beach in Calpe, i feel another session coming on shortly. I am the one on the right,
> View attachment 450913




By yoga you mean waving your hand like the Queen?


----------



## roadrash (5 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> By yoga you mean saving your hand like the Queen?




or waving even, didn't realise the queen saved hands


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> View attachment 450913



Yoga? Looks more like a fascist salute lesson to me!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> Have only ever done Yoga once, that was a year ago on the beach in Calpe, i feel another session coming on shortly. I am the one on the right,
> View attachment 450913


Are you sure you are not the one on the left ??


----------



## derrick (5 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Yoga? Looks more like a fascist salute lesson to me!


You only use two fingers for those.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> or waving even, didn't realise the queen saved hands


Doh.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> By yoga you mean waving your hand like the Queen?



This article shows some of the poses we do


https://www.doyouyoga.com/the-10-most-important-yoga-poses-for-beginners-25270/


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> By yoga you mean waving your hand like the Queen?


A wee bit more advanced than that.


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2019)

I expect she's rather popular with the men.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tha's dreaming, go back to sleep!



Or possibly out roaming with you in the middle of the night


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I am knackered. Mrs D is very, very sore, as youd expect after abdominal surgery, so I skipped kn the sofa to five her a bit of space. Feel like I've slept in cement mixer while it was switched on.



Best wishes to her for her recovery.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> By yoga you mean waving your hand like the a Queen?


FTFY.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The lord giveth and the lord taketh away.



Par for the course


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Yoga? Looks more like a fascist salute lesson to me!



Bit limp wristed fascist salute though


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> The same £25 for the last six months!



Do you expect a new one then?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Very wet and wonky here.



Are you?


----------



## derrick (5 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> This article shows some of the poses we do
> 
> 
> https://www.doyouyoga.com/the-10-most-important-yoga-poses-for-beginners-25270/


Yes we did all of those as well.


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2019)

MrRs D had another bad night, although I slept rather better myself.

Need to combine walking Muttley with taking Mini D to school, so bis routine is all messed up and hes confused.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Are you?




Predictive text is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2019)

Out on the bikes this morning for a trundle into Barnstaple. 
First ride of the year!


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Out on the bikes this morning for a trundle into Barnstaple.
> First ride of the year!



Your slacking!


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Your slacking!


I know and I've been beating myself up about it!


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2019)

Morning all, a bright start to the day, rain forecast for later on. MrsP has been suffering with a heavy cold, and I think she has shared it with me. My throat is a little sore and my sinuses feel a bit strange. I shall go out to buy a big bag of lemons for the hot toddies.


----------



## jongooligan (6 Feb 2019)

Had a change of plan yesterday. Vice on at awkward times, motorhome not available for viewing until Thursday so we went to see da Vinci exhibition at Sunderland. A bit underwhelming. Just a dozen or so tiny fragments, bits of sketches in the margins of his notes, some prepatory sketches for other works but nothing really to make the pulse race. Wasn't expecting the Mona Lisa but thought there would be more than there was. Certainly not enough to tempt me into Sunderland again.

Mildish and a bit breezy here - must get out on the bike.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I know and I've been beating myself up about it!


Whatever turns you on


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2019)

I've just spent forty five minutes pounding out a rhythm on the turbo trainer.


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I've just spent forty five minutes pounding out a rhythm on the turbo trainer.


Rhythm of the rain?


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Rhythm of the rain?



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ajsCY8SjJ1Y


----------



## jongooligan (6 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Mildish and a bit breezy here - must get out on the bike.



Never believe the local weather reporter. Took the dog for a walk to find there's been a hard frost and some of the paths are still icy. Must get some exercise though so it's the Turbo Trainer for me.


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Rhythm of the rain?



A rock and roll rhythm, I've been listening to Dave Edmunds.


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2019)

I hear you knocking.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I hear you knocking.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s_UaJF82gqw


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2019)

Bike ride done.
Dog walk done.
Walk down to the village done.
Now awaiting a Chip Buttie in The George......


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2019)

Bacon butties for lunch.


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Bacon butties for lunch.



I've had egg on toast, now down the club being sociable.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2019)

Looking good.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2019)

Baked potatoe and corned beef for us today.


----------



## GM (6 Feb 2019)

Cheese on toast for me, bon appertit.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (6 Feb 2019)

Great news(for me!)after having all boys in our family we are eventually going to have a granddaughter.
I needed cheering up after once again not getting in for ride london.


----------



## GM (6 Feb 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Great news(for me!)after having all boys in our family we are eventually going to have a granddaughter.
> I needed cheering up after once again not getting in for ride london.




That's great news TCS!.....

I also got the commiseration magazine as well


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> This article shows some of the poses we do
> 
> 
> https://www.doyouyoga.com/the-10-most-important-yoga-poses-for-beginners-25270/


I have just tried those positions.
They have assured me the ambulance is on the way.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Great news(for me!)after having all boys in our family we are eventually going to have a granddaughter.
> I needed cheering up after once again not getting in for ride london.


A bit of advice for you.......from genuine experience. No matter how lovely and cuddly she is, if she hadn't got a nappy on DO NOT lift her up above head height. Babies pee really does not taste nice


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2019)

Up early today.....30 minutes before the alarm.
Cup of coffee then a blast on the exercise bike followed by 100 situps.
A slice of toast then a jolly old game of golf.
Lunch was a very nice sausage and egg toast sarnie.
Now sat with a nice glass of whisky.


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2019)

Fitted a very nice 8-24 x 50 scope to my .177 air rifle. Now rabbit head shots at 50 metres are a genuine possibility. Rabbit pie ahoy!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Fitted a very nice 8-24 x 50 scope to my .177 air rifle. Now rabbit head shots at 50 metres are a genuine possibility. Rabbit pie ahoy!


I have a .177 air rifle with scope. I got it as we were inundated with bushy tailed grey rats. I have to say, it is very effective.


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have just tried those positions.
> They have assured me the ambulance is on the way.


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I hear you knocking.



A bit of Sabre Dance for you


----------



## numbnuts (6 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Fitted a very nice 8-24 x 50 scope to my .177 air rifle. Now rabbit head shots at 50 metres are a genuine possibility. Rabbit pie ahoy!


40 metres would be better and it would be a certain kill.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Baked potatoe and corned beef for us today.


Soft Cod roes on toast for me.


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2019)

My mate just rang me in tears.

His wife has left him, taken his prized Bob Marley collection and the satellite dish!

Poor b*****d.

No woman, no sky!


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2019)

Fantastic, can now shoot the c*** off a chocolate mouse at 50 metres.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> My mate just rang me in tears.
> 
> His wife has left him, taken his prized Bob Marley collection and the satellite dish!
> 
> ...


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

First!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2019)

Second. Morning folks. Horrible night here. Lashing down with rain and high winds and today and tomorrows forcast is for more of the same.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2019)

Third!


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Third!



Or turd, as the Irish say.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2019)

At a bit of a loss of what to do today.
Might just stay in bed, drink tea and wait for some inspiration.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> At a bit of a loss of what to do today.
> Might just stay in bed, drink tea and wait for some inspiration.



With not riding today I'm sat here wondering what to do with the day, at the moment the only thing on is my Good ladies doctors appointment dinner time, though the house work wants doing, I didn't do it the other day.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Soft Cod roes on toast for me.


I have never tried it but (to me) it sounds awful. Is it like a very fishy caviar?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2019)

Well I was up with alarm at 07.00 as Thursday is GOLF DAY .
Came downstairs, looked outside
And
went back to bed.
The guy I normally partner on Thursdays IS playing......his motto is "as long as the course is open I will play".
Me......I can think of better things than trying to hit a golf ball while the rain is running down your neck, your hands are wet & cold and the wind has just blown your umbrella inside out.
So for me its a coffee then the golf from Morrocco on tv.


----------



## Paulus (7 Feb 2019)

Morning all, a bright, sunny but windy start to the day here. MrsP is taking MissP to a spa day as it is MissP's birthday, 29. We are all going out for dinner this evening. So, I shall be out with the dog a little later than usual and possibly stop at the Mitre for a pint or three on the way round.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Feb 2019)

It's a good job I'm retired or I would have got the sack by now


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> At a bit of a loss of what to do today.
> Might just stay in bed, drink tea and wait for some inspiration.


Irish do you?


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I was up with alarm at 07.00 as Thursday is GOLF DAY .
> Came downstairs, looked outside
> And
> went back to bed.
> ...


Just remember, as you travel down the fairway of life, playing your game. You'll only ever play the one round.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have never tried it but (to me) it sounds awful. Is it like a very fishy caviar?


Difficult to describe the flavour. Definitely a fishy nuance. Creamy texture. I always have salt & vinegar on it. Loved it since I was a kid.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Difficult to describe the flavour. Definitely a fishy nuance. Creamy texture. I always have salt & vinegar on it. Loved it since I was a kid.


And the bung/stopper/sprinkler?


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2019)

Up at 5am but forgot about you lot, had my swim and now in Spoons. The weather is horrible.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> And the bung/stopper/sprinkler?


I understand the words but not the context......


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2019)

Decided to take the doggie for a walk on Combe Martin beach...







And then drop into the caravan shop on the way back.


----------



## jongooligan (7 Feb 2019)

Took the dog for a walk in Cong Burn woods and got blattered up to the eyeballs in clarts. Still ice around but avoidable now.

Lost my cycling mojo completely due to a cold followed by icy weather. Will try to persuade Mrs. jg to spend winters abroad once she's retired.

Motorhome viewing this afternoon.


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2019)

Guess what large shop beginning with the letter D whose TOM seat I am sitting in now. No money spent yet, I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Guess what large shop beginning with the letter D whose TOM seat I am sitting in now. No money spent yet, I will keep you all updated.



You perving in Dorothy Perkins again?


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> You perving in Dorothy Perkins again?



Close.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I understand the words but not the context......


@Dave7 will know


----------



## GM (7 Feb 2019)

Blumen windy out walking the dog this morning. Had to keep out of the way, our neighbour is having his garage demolished, made sure all the windows were shut. I think they're finished now, so safe to go back home.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7 will know


I could tell him but then I'd have to kill him


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2019)

Result, only £35 now waiting in hairdressers, not for me I hasten to add all I need is a can of pledge nowadays.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I could tell him but then I'd have to kill him


Then sup his pint!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2019)

I like fish. In fact i have just had home cooked fish, chips and mushy peas. I am not a fan of roe though.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I like fish. In fact i have just had home cooked fish, chips and mushy peas. I am not a fan of roe though.


Roe is one of those foods you either love or hate.
I love it in both hard and soft varieties.
The roes on scallops (the orange bit) is good too.


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2019)

Now in Spoons doing a Dirk, curry day.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I like fish. In fact i have just had home cooked fish, chips and mushy peas. I am not a fan of roe though.


What sort of "home cooked fish" ie battered and fried or as it is?
I did some a few weeks ago.....fresh cod fillets, straight into the frying pan, 3 minutes on each side.....lovely.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Now in Spoons doing a Dirk, curry day.


Haven't been in Spoons for a while. Not for any particular reason.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

Arguing with Mrs D. She thinks Clint Eastwood is harder than Gene Hackman. Clint is a toughie, I grant you, but tougher than Gene? Nah.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Arguing with Mrs D. She thinks Clint Eastwood is harder than Gene Hackman. Clint is a toughie, I grant you, but tougher than Gene? Nah.


Gene is just mean.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Arguing with Mrs D. She thinks Clint Eastwood is harder than Gene Hackman. Clint is a toughie, I grant you, but tougher than Gene? Nah.


Clint can kill people just with that look he has.
Gene is/was very good, particularly in The French Connection but.....I have to go with Mrs D on that.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Clint can kill people just with that look he has.
> Gene is/was very good, particularly in The French Connection but.....I have to go with Mrs D on that.


Gene is sneakier and more devious though. Admirable qualities sadly lacking in Clint's character.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2019)

My Good Ladies doctor's appointment went well, he's pleased with progress, they're now investigating one of her tablets thinking some of her symptoms are side effects. Mondays ultrasound is the one that we're not looking forward to, they're investigating her mysterious abdominal pains and we're concerned about what they might find.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> My Good Ladies doctor's appointment went well, he's pleased with progress, they're now investigating one of her tablets thinking some of her symptoms are side effects. Mondays ultrasound is the one that we're not looking forward to, they're investigating her mysterious abdominal pains and we're concerned about what they might find.


Hope all goes well.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

Gene isn't just hard. He's menacing (absolutely not safe for work!!!)


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a2XTXHKcUPY


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What sort of "home cooked fish" ie battered and fried or as it is?
> I did some a few weeks ago.....fresh cod fillets, straight into the frying pan, 3 minutes on each side.....lovely.




As it is. We had a combination of smoked haddock and cod. Cod can be a bit bland on its own so the smoked haddock goes well with it.


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Haven't been in Spoons for a while. Not for any particular reason.



2 x large wines 1 x pint of bitter and two currys all for about £18, good value in my humble. In these parts if is not a Spoons then a glass of poor quality wine and a pint of it might be ok but might not be bitter will set you back well over £8 with some more pretentious places up around £12.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Took the dog for a walk in Cong Burn woods and got blattered up to the eyeballs in clarts. Still ice around but avoidable now.
> 
> Lost my cycling mojo completely due to a cold followed by icy weather. Will try to persuade Mrs. jg to spend winters abroad once she's retired.
> 
> Motorhome viewing this afternoon.



Anything catch your eye?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I like fish. In fact i have just had home cooked fish, chips and mushy peas. I am not a fan of roe though.



Dont like any kind of fish. Its the smell and taste


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

Walked up school to fetch Mini D home from after school club.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Hope all goes well.


+1 to that


----------



## roadrash (7 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> +1 to that



+2, good luck to mrs dave for monday


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Hope all goes well.





Dave7 said:


> +1 to that





roadrash said:


> +2, good luck to mrs dave for monday



Thank you


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

Fingers crossed for Mrs Dave matey.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Hope all goes well.


And me too


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> My Good Ladies doctor's appointment went well, he's pleased with progress, they're now investigating one of her tablets thinking some of her symptoms are side effects. Mondays ultrasound is the one that we're not looking forward to, they're investigating her mysterious abdominal pains and we're concerned about what they might find.



Hope all goes well Dave, hard times that is for sure.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Fingers crossed for Mrs Dave matey.





numbnuts said:


> And me too





screenman said:


> Hope all goes well Dave, hard times that is for sure.



Thank you


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

I wish Mrs Dave R more best wishes than anyone else. With knobs on. No comebacks.

Anyway, I've met Mrs Dave, therefore my best wishes are more sincere than anyone else's. So neeeeer!


----------



## jongooligan (7 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Anything catch your eye?



Mrs. jg bought this.






I blethered with the man of the house about motorbikes while she was doing that. He's got two Suzuki Vstroms (same as mine) and a Ducati. He's also been a mechanic for pro teams, has offered to fettle my bike for free and is therefore my new best friend.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> My Good Ladies doctor's appointment went well, he's pleased with progress, they're now investigating one of her tablets thinking some of her symptoms are side effects. Mondays ultrasound is the one that we're not looking forward to, they're investigating her mysterious abdominal pains and we're concerned about what they might find.




I hope the results of Mrs D test is good news. Good luck from me.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Mrs. jg bought this.
> View attachment 451265
> 
> 
> I blethered with the man of the house about motorbikes while she was doing that. He's got two Suzuki Vstroms (same as mine) and a Ducati. He's also been a mechanic for pro teams, has offered to fettle my bike for free and is therefore my new best friend.



That looks spot on for the 2 of you.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Mrs. jg bought this.
> View attachment 451265


Nice - Welcome to the Pikey Pensioners club.


----------



## GM (7 Feb 2019)

+ 3 Dave, hope all goes well


----------



## derrick (7 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Arguing with Mrs D. She thinks Clint Eastwood is harder than Gene Hackman. Clint is a toughie, I grant you, but tougher than Gene? Nah.


How can a man called Gene be hard, i would believe you if his name was Sue. Now Clint is a proper hard name.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Thank you



Yes best wishes to her Dave


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

Oh my days, professor Brain C**k is on telly. Cant stand him - he takes valuable air time from Dr Alice.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Oh my days, professor Brain C**k is on telly. Cant stand him - he takes valuable air time from Dr Alice.


Lucy Worsley trumps Dr Alice.......


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Lucy Worsley trumps Dr Alice.......



I propose a bikini mud wrestling match to settle the question. Between them, not you and me, I hasten to add.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Lucy Worsley trumps Dr Alice.......








or?


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope the results of Mrs D test is good news. Good luck from me.



Thank you


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2019)

A news story i just read. A 27 year old man plans to sue his parents for giving birth to him without his consent. I think i have heard everything now.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> A news story i just read. A 27 year old man plans to sue his parents for giving birth to him without his consent. I think i have heard everything now.



I've seen that one.  Nearly as good as the story of the motorist who crashed his car after swerving to avoid an octopus, he's being investigated for drug driving.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 451319
> 
> or?
> View attachment 451320



I like both of them.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I like both of them.



Dr Alice is mine! I saw her first.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice is mine! I saw her first.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I've seen that one.  Nearly as good as the story of the motorist who crashed his car after swerving to avoid an octopus, he's being investigated for drug driving.




Yep. I saw that one as well. Don't tend to see many octopus on a road.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

Sorry I'm late. You won't believe what happened. I was driving along when an octopus of all things...


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Sorry I'm late. You won't believe what happened. I was driving along when an octopus of all things...


Was it wearing a dress?


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice is mine! I saw her first.


Lucy can be a bit of a saucy minx and I find her rhotacism quite appealing....


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Was it wearing a dress?



And high heels?


----------



## screenman (8 Feb 2019)

Morning all, have a good day.


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2019)

Good moaning. Big wind on the way today.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Good moaning. Big wind on the way today.


Beans for breakfast?


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2019)

Yep, and a glass of Pernod.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Yep, and a glass of Pernod.


Yummy!
I've got a funny story involving myself, my best mate and the Pernod promotional girls on the Isle of Man in 1988. I daren't post it though, as it's. .......... er.........a bit incriminating.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2019)

Good morning, wet and windy here this morning, and no theres no beans involved.


----------



## Paulus (8 Feb 2019)

Morning all, wet and wild outside this morning so I am staying in bed for an extra half hour with another mug of tea and one of the cats and read another couple of chapters of the book.
Then I shall start the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2019)

Good mornng. Horrible weather here. Torrential rain and high winds and no beans have been consumed. What a yuck depressing day.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2019)

Unlike the fortunate @Paulus and some others, once I wake thats it......I have some horrible inbuilt thingy that wont allow me to just stay warm in bed.
So I was up at 08.00 watching tv golf.
Horrible day but contrary to the forcast not raining......yet!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yummy!
> I've got a funny story involving myself, my best mate and the Pernod promotional girls on the Isle of Man in 1988. I daren't post it though, as it's. .......... er.........a bit incriminating.


Go on, we promise not to tell anyone, honest.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Unlike the fortunate @Paulus and some others, once I wake thats it......I have some horrible inbuilt thingy that wont allow me to just stay warm in bed.
> So I was up at 08.00 watching tv golf.
> Horrible day but contrary to the forcast not raining......yet!



I'm the same, once I'm awake I can't normally just lay in, I'm usually up about half seven.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Go on, we promise not to tell anyone, honest.


No chance! The interested parties are still alive and kicking.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> No chance! The interested parties are still alive and kicking.


But they wont know you have told us. You can have absolute faith in your fellow old fart CCrs.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2019)

Hi  it's wet and warm here even the heating never came on


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But they wont know you have told us. You can have absolute faith in your fellow old fart CCrs.


It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> No chance! The interested parties are still alive and kicking.


Into martial arts!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2019)

Breakfast today was simple, fresh fruit and yogurt.
For lunch I am doing corned beef fitters with Drivers Real Ale Chutney.
Tea will be home made carrot & ginger soup with bread which is baking as I type .
I am just off to use the exercise bike and then change the bedding.
Still no luck with my missing passport


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2019)

45 minutes in the home gym (leg day) left me feeling as weak and worthless as a North Korean. Survived driving Mrs D to the hossy to see the MS doctor.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2019)

I'm bored and it's still raining


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2019)




----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 451372


Another illegal pint. Did you dispose of the evidence?


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2019)

Its wetter than Dr Alice's swimsuit out there.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2019)

Guess what. It's still raining here. I am reading


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Its wetter than Dr Alice's swimsuit out there.


Blue sky, with the odd white cloud floating by.


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Blue sky, with the odd white cloud floating by.



You must be imagining the inside of a different swimsuit to me


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Another illegal pint. Did you dispose of the evidence?


Very quickly......


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2019)

Sun's out here now.
Just tucking in to one half of a 'snack size' fish and chips @£4.70 between 2 of us....


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 451372


I still maintain that pub serves a poor, flat pint.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I still maintain that pub serves a poor, flat pint.


That's just your opinion. Many would beg to differ.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's just your opinion. Many would beg to differ.


You need to have a vote.
All in favour say ay!!


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You need to have a vote.
> All in favour say ay!!


Nay......and I'm the only one to have a qualified opinion.


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 451372


Oh my, a pint in a straight glass . Ive come over all emotional in a nostalgic sort of way ! France has much to recommend it but l do miss a pint of Adnams Old in my haunts in Norfolk


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Oh my, a pint in a straight glass . Ive come over all emotional in a nostalgic sort of way ! France has much to recommend it but l do miss a pint of Adnams Old in my haunts in Norfolk


Straight glass or nothing 'ere boy!


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Straight glass or nothing 'ere boy!


Too right, can't abide those knobbly pots with handles


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Too right, can't abide those knobbly pots with handles


They're for Hurray Henrys and Southerners......


----------



## derrick (8 Feb 2019)

Last day of horrible weather, From Saturday it's sun sun sun, For me anyway.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2019)

Exactly six years from today (at the most) I'll be officially able to contribute to this thread!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> They're for Hurray Henrys and Southerners......


I say old boy, I jolly well enjoy those knobbly glasses with a pint of the best.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Exactly six years from today (at the most) I'll be officially able to contribute to this thread!


How come you got to post that? If @welsh dragon had been on duty you would have been thrashed and had a large leek inserted where you dont want it.
But dont worry, I wont tell her


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How come you got to post that? If @welsh dragon had been on duty you would have been thrashed and had a large leek inserted where you dont want it.
> But dont worry, I wont tell her


It's an unofficial post, shouted from the other side of the door to the thread. I'm not afraid of @welsh dragon as I'm still young enough to run & cycle faster than she can


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2019)

Jenkins said:


> It's an unofficial post, shouted from the other side of the door to the thread. I'm not afraid of @welsh dragon as I'm still young enough to run & cycle faster than she can




Be afraid. Be very afraid. I have ways of finding people.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2019)

Jenkins said:


> It's an unofficial post, shouted from the other side of the door to the thread. I'm not afraid of @welsh dragon as I'm still young enough to run & cycle faster than she can


There used to be another guy on here who said something similar. Big guy he was, a body builder if I recall. Strange but he was never heard of again.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You need to have a vote.
> All in favour say ay!!


Ay. Although it's not legally a pint anyway.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> They're for Hurray Henrys and Southerners......


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-27188915


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I say old boy, I jolly well enjoy those knobbly glasses with a pint of the best.


Jolly good show old chap , have another one on me. Whats your poison ?


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-27188915


Jugs have never been in favour in any pub I have frequented since 1970. It was always straight glasses in the Midlands......apart from some of the city centre bars.


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2019)

Mrs D has been tutting disapprovingly at the state of my trusty old M-65 field jacket. She was so disgusted she's ordered me a new one! An essential garment for any manly man.


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Feb 2019)

I am closing the office and retiring on Friday 22nd, been shredding 1200 project archives and nearly finished!
... 36 years since I qualified and 24 years since I started my own business on my own


----------



## jongooligan (8 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D has. even tutting disapprovingly at the state of my trusty old M-65 field jacket. She was so disgusted she's ordered me a new one! An essential garment for any manly man.



Is it a new new one or an old new one? Always look better when they've been well worn.


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2019)

It's a new Brandit replica of the original M-65 pattern, but a few months on me itll look like something Wurzel Gummidge discarded for being too knackered.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Be afraid. Be very afraid. I have ways of finding people.



I am waiting


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> I am closing the office and retiring on Friday 22nd, been shredding 1200 project archives and nearly finished!
> ... 36 years since I qualified and 24 years since I started my own business on my own


Not tempted to keep some of the earlier plans which will have been hand drawn?


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not tempted to keep some of the earlier plans which will have been hand drawn?



He'd rather people didn't know that he designed the Reich Chancellery...


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2019)

New choke ordered for the shotgun.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2019)

I've .spent 8 nights .recovering from brain surgery.

If it ever look.likr.i could be.e a vegetable dump me in weed killer.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> New choke ordered for the shotgun.



Surely it easier to shoot people than throttle them


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> It's a new Brandit replica of the original M-65 pattern, but a few months on me itll look like something Wurzel Gummidge discarded for being too knackered.



Not many style icons knocking about on the local north west motorway veges.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2019)

Catheters remibrf. Four 60÷ year having.a griounjug


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Catheters remibrf. Four 60÷ year having.a griounjug


Meds are working then?


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2019)

Yurp.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2019)

Good morning. Another crap Night here. High winds again.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've .spent 8 nights .recovering from brain surgery.
> 
> If it ever look.likr.i could be.e a vegetable dump me in weed killer.




I hope you make a speedy recovery Paul.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've .spent 8 nights .recovering from brain surgery.
> 
> If it ever look.likr.i could be.e a vegetable dump me in weed killer.


GWS


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> He'd rather people didn't know that he designed the Reich Chancellery...


It's the bunker plans that might've been useful.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Another crap Night here. High winds again.


So you spent the night on the loo ??


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not tempted to keep some of the earlier plans which will have been hand drawn?


I nearly did, but then thought who would be interested!

I've kept Project No.1/1200... just for sentimental reasons. I can always go and look at the buildings if I get nostalgic!

In fact that would be a good set of cycle tours visiting them all across the NE Cumbria and Yorkshire!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2019)

Looked out of the window and guess what? the world is still here. Not even lost a fence panel which pleasantly surprised me as there were high winds in the early ours.
I have just been told we are going to do some shopping (which I do so enjoy) which means...... we are going to do some shopping 
First things first. Coffee, toast, an hours exercise on the bike etc.....then the shopping.


----------



## GM (9 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've .spent 8 nights .recovering from brain surgery.
> If it ever look.likr.i could be.e a vegetable dump me in weed killer.




 Wishing you well !


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So you spent the night on the loo ??




Not quite.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Not many style icons knocking about on the local north west motorway veges.


He's down south, possibly down Mexico way.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> I nearly did, but then thought who would be interested!
> 
> I've kept Project No.1/1200... just for sentimental reasons. I can always go and look at the buildings if I get nostalgic!
> 
> In fact that would be a good set of cycle tours visiting them all across the NE Cumbria and Yorkshire!


More because they were hand drawn than owt else. One or two in frames.

Seen them fetch decent money at auctions. You'll probably be happy with those that went missing on you, resurfacing as someone elses work.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

Who was it that said they had ways of finding people? I found an earlier, close-up, photo of @Dave7!!


Spoiler: Dave7 Close-Up


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not quite.


When you say "not quite" does that mean you missed the loo and now the floor is a mess


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've .spent 8 nights .recovering from brain surgery.
> 
> If it ever look.likr.i could be.e a vegetable dump me in weed killer.


You allowed visitors yet?


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2019)

In Palmers garden centre in Ulesthorpe, short ride for me today, fast ride out with a tail wind, I recon I'm going to grovel on the way home.


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> More because they were hand drawn than owt else. One or two in frames.
> 
> Seen them fetch decent money at auctions. You'll probably be happy with those that went missing on you, resurfacing as someone elses work.


ooops, they've all gone now.... ah well!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When you say "not quite" does that mean you missed the loo and now the floor is a mess




Def not. The night was crap nothing else


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> You allowed visitors yet?



I have epilepsy so worry about fits and seizures. Generally I can spot them 30-40 minutes ahead.

Friday of last week I was outside feeling crap. Went back in called 999 and a friend. Both turnrt out to good decisions.

Family have been in every day.


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2019)

wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> wishing you a speedy recovery.


^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jongooligan (9 Feb 2019)

Been for a well ventilated mooch with the dog around Pockerley and Ouseborough woods for a change. Beamish Burn was a turbid, turbulent torrent in contrast to the rest of this winter when it's been nobbut a trickle. The effects of storm Eric I think.

The mutt was tormented by a Grey Wagtail which repeatedly landed twenty yards in front of her and semaphored it's tail in a very provocative 'you can't catch me' fashion. The Wagtail got bored of the game before Millie did but think the result was Wagtail 1, Millie 0.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have epilepsy so worry about fits and seizures. Generally I can spot them 30-40 minutes ahead.
> 
> Friday of last week I was outside feeling crap. Went back in called 999 and a friend. Both turnrt out to good decisions.
> 
> Family have been in every day.


Sorry to say that when I saw your earlier post I thought it was some kind of joke that passed over my head. Sadly not it appears.
Along with everyone else you have my best wishes. Us old farts must stick together


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Feb 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> ooops, they've all gone now.... ah well!


Just found a scan of an axonometric sketch from years ago....
No idea who it was for or where it is!


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2019)

Damm the HRMC. I have just had a tax bill through the post for £237. Apparently I didn't pay enough tax last year because of the changes to the way tax on interest for savings accounts are now calculated and paid. If only the big earners got to pay what they should the country might be in a bit better shape financially.


----------



## screenman (9 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Damm the HRMC. I have just had a tax bill through the post for £237. Apparently I didn't pay enough tax last year because of the changes to the way tax on interest for savings accounts are now calculated and paid. If only the big earners got to pay what they should the country might be in a bit better shape financially.



But just think, you will get all that and more back in improved services. I am sure it will not be wasted.


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> But just think, you will get all that and more back in improved services. I am sure it will not be wasted.


If only


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have epilepsy so worry about fits and seizures. Generally I can spot them 30-40 minutes ahead.
> 
> Friday of last week I was outside feeling crap. Went back in called 999 and a friend. Both turnrt out to good decisions.
> 
> Family have been in every day.


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2019)

I've got a cheeky little 40 miler in, direct route out and scenic route back, I bit hard and slow on the way back, entertaining with a side wind blowing the bike about, good ride, I enjoyed it.


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2019)

putting us all to shame again @dave r , well done  no way I would consider riding in the wind we have at wigan pier today


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have epilepsy so worry about fits and seizures. Generally I can spot them 30-40 minutes ahead.
> 
> Friday of last week I was outside feeling crap. Went back in called 999 and a friend. Both turnrt out to good decisions.
> 
> Family have been in every day.


I can sympathise on the epilepsy, born with & brought up with it myself. Easy say, harder do, but try not to worry about having a fit/seizure/episode/call it what you want(Covering all bases there, and I'm living with it!)

I've already had the services of the undertaker. Out of the Cathedral and to A&E, via a local Dr., in the back of a company vehicle. 

Best o'luck on the recovery though.


----------



## screenman (9 Feb 2019)

How do I put this dave r bloke on ignore? coming on here and putting us all too shame, ban him I say ban him.


----------



## derrick (9 Feb 2019)

Hi from sunny Spain


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> Just found a scan of an axonometric sketch from years ago....
> No idea who it was for or where it is!


There's two illegaly parked cars!


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2019)

Don't take this personally @derrick but sod off...….hope you enjoy it


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> How do I put this dave r bloke on ignore? coming on here and putting us all too shame, ban him I say ban him.





It wasn't too bad here, I've ridden in a lot worse, at its worse with the wind from the side i was getting a little loose and was needing two or three feet to ride in a straight line, I've ridden in the past where it was that bad I was having trouble staying on the road.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> Don't take this personally @derrick but sod off...….hope you enjoy it


Thought he had, to warmer weather for a while?


----------



## screenman (9 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> Don't take this personally @derrick but sod off...….hope you enjoy it



+++++++++++++++++++100


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> Hi from sunny Spain
> View attachment 451546




I don't like you.


----------



## jongooligan (9 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> Hi from sunny Spain



Don't listen to 'em derrick. Get some miles in and enjoy yersen. Wish I was there.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Damm the HRMC. I have just had a tax bill through the post for £237. Apparently I didn't pay enough tax last year because of the changes to the way tax on interest for savings accounts are now calculated and paid. If only the big earners got to pay what they should the country might be in a bit better shape financially.


What a coincidence......HRMC have just refunded me £237. 
Someone has to pay to keep me in the manner I would like get accustomed to


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What a coincidence......HRMC have just refunded me £237.
> Someone has to pay to keep me in the manner I would like get accustomed to


Outrageous. I demand a recount/refund.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2019)

Braised beef with carrots, onions and Yorkshire puds.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2019)

We are supposed to have a heavy downpour in 20 minutes, but no one mentioned the downpour of hail we are having now.


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We are supposed to have a heavy downpour in 20 minutes, but no one mentioned the downpour of hail we are having now.


Same here, rain forecast from 8pm, just got wet whilst out with the dog.


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Braised beef with carrots, onions and Yorkshire puds.


I have a couple of Sirloin steaks that have been peppered and are awaiting cooking. These will go with jacket potatoes and a fresh salad. Yum yum.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We are supposed to have a heavy downpour in 20 minutes, but no one mentioned the downpour of hail we are having now.


We've having rain at 7pm but not Braised beef with carrots, onions and Yorkshire puds.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2019)

I just watched the latest remake of the magnificent Seven with Denzil washington


----------



## jongooligan (9 Feb 2019)

I'm doing chicken with split peas, orange, shallots and chillies. Chicken was marinated in olive oil, maple syrup, cumin, coriander and chilli flakes.

Mebbe chase it down with a bottle of Viognier.

No rain tonight or tomorrow. Wind easing down. Daughter lined up to look after the dog and her Grandparents so I should be able to get out on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2019)

We have just enjoyed home made carrot & ginger soup. The side was home made bread, toasted with melted cheese on. Rather nice actually.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I just watched the latest remake of the magnificent Seven with Denzil washington


Did you notice that there were about 50 baddies but the goodies killed at least 200 of them, sometimes 3 with a single bullet.


----------



## screenman (9 Feb 2019)

I am carefully putting myself around the outside of a few vodka and tonics. We are sleeping in the spare bedroom tonight, so I am not expecting to sleep well.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Did you notice that there were about 50 baddies but the goodies killed at least 200 of them, sometimes 3 with a single bullet.




Of course. No matter how many baddies they shoot the same amount are left.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course. No matter how many baddies they shoot the same amount are left.


Yeah it's called a “snowflake film” everyones a winner and on one dies


----------



## GM (9 Feb 2019)

We've just polished off our Indian curry, 5th one this week. 4 were home made by the boy 10/10, tonight's was a take away 7/10. Our daughter gave us a voucher, so tonight's one cost £11 to feed 3 hungry curry lovers.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So you spent the night on the loo ??



She seems to have a lot of wind


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When you say "not quite" does that mean you missed the loo and now the floor is a mess



That is a bit of a thought


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Def not. The night was crap nothing else



A night to forget then?


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have epilepsy so worry about fits and seizures. Generally I can spot them 30-40 minutes ahead.
> 
> Friday of last week I was outside feeling crap. Went back in called 999 and a friend. Both turnrt out to good decisions.
> 
> Family have been in every day.



Hope you get better soon


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> Hi from sunny Spain
> View attachment 451546



That was my view.
What floor you on? I was on the 12th


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Braised beef with carrots, onions and Yorkshire puds.



Any spare?


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> That was my view.
> What floor you on? I was on the 12th


Did they have a 13th?


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did they have a 13th?



No the hotel had 12 floors


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2019)

I'm studying for an advanced search managers qualification. Spent about 8 intense but enjoyable hours on the laptop hard at it.


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm studying for an advanced search managers qualification. Spent about 8 intense but enjoyable hours on the laptop hard at it.


I'm good at Googling......


----------



## jongooligan (10 Feb 2019)

Frist!

Up with Mrs. jg (who's going to w*rk). Cold but not icy, fresh but not excessively windy so I'm off for a ride. See ya later.


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2019)

Second, the net has been off here.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2019)

And i am third. Spent another night listening to the wind and rain. Bring on the spring.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm good at Googling......




So we've heard.


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm studying for an advanced search managers qualification. Spent about 8 intense but enjoyable hours on the laptop hard at it.



Does that mean you will be able to find your car keys? when you lose them.


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And i am third. Spent another night listening to the wind and rain. Bring on the spring.



Very wet and grey here, a right miserable day, I am going to carry on the decorating, so luckily it will not effect what I wanted to do.


----------



## GM (10 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm studying for an advanced search managers qualification. Spent about 8 intense but enjoyable hours on the laptop hard at it.




You're going to a lot of trouble to help Dave7 find his passport, top man


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2019)

Good morning, A tad damp here. My Facebook memories page showed a very old photo this morning, me at 16.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2019)

I'm feeling old this morning, I've been reading to my granddaughter, she's six tomorrow, and remembering how I used to read to her Dad when he was that age.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Frist!
> 
> Up with Mrs. jg (who's going to w*rk). Cold but not icy, fresh but not excessively windy so I'm off for a ride. See ya later.


Personall I dont like being "frist". First is good but I dont like frist


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Does that mean you will be able to find your car keys? when you lose them.


Dont be silly, that job takes a wife to do


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning, A tad damp here. My Facebook memories page showed a very old photo this morning, me at 16.
> View attachment 451668






My grandson at 20. Sadly life (Uni') got in the way and he didnt persue it.
How long did you serve?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2019)

A very overcast, grey sky here. Not as cold or windy so that is a plus.
Nothing exciting planned.
I splashed out on an excercise mat yesterday.......very expensive @ £5.99 from Aldi so will christen that.
I recorded the footy highlights so will watch them **
**there was a time I could sit up watching them till 23.30 and still jump out of bed at 07.00, ready for work. Nowadays I record them and 'crawl' out of bed at 08.30.
Mrs D is making a chicken casserole so will enjoy that later.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 451673
> 
> My grandson at 20. Sadly life (Uni') got in the way and he didnt persue it.
> How long did you serve?



I was in about two and a half years, unfortunately it didn't work out


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2019)

> How long did you serve?


Three years with my wife was long enough


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2019)

Yesterday I brought in a box from the shed into the kitchen and this popped out, bought two mouse traps and set then up found this, this morning Yeah KILLER ME


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> So we've heard.



And what about you


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2019)

Doggie walk done along the American road to Broadsands.
Off for a stroll down the village for a spot of Sunday lunch in a mo.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yesterday I brought in a box from the shed into the kitchen and this popped out, bought two mouse traps and set then up found this, this morning Yeah KILLER ME
> 
> View attachment 451674


Well thats lunch sorted, what will you have for tea?


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well thats lunch sorted, what will you have for tea?


Ratatouille?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Ratatouille?


Oh very quick


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning, A tad damp here. My Facebook memories page showed a very old photo this morning, me at 16.
> 
> 
> View attachment 451668



Rear Admiral?

I wanted to be a sniper so joined the infantry. I never became a sniper.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Rear Admiral?
> 
> I wanted to be a sniper so joined the infantry. I never became a sniper.



Junior Seaman, medical assistant


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Rear Admiral?
> 
> I wanted to be a sniper so joined the infantry. I never became a sniper.


Well you did in a way. You sneak up on those bunnies and pigeons


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yesterday I brought in a box from the shed into the kitchen and this popped out, bought two mouse traps and set then up found this, this morning Yeah KILLER ME
> 
> View attachment 451674



That's horrible.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Junior Seaman, medical assistant



Nurse?


----------



## roadrash (10 Feb 2019)

managed an hours ride earlier , I thought oh its not too windy, feck me how wrong I was , I got on the canal tow path and was hardly making forward progress, bloody cold wind too


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Junior Seaman, medical assistant




Ahhh. What a baby face you had.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> managed an hours ride earlier , I thought oh its not too windy, feck me how wrong I was , I got on the canal tow path and was hardly making forward progress, bloody cold wind too




Kudos to you


----------



## jongooligan (10 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Up with Mrs. jg (who's going to w*rk). Cold but not icy, fresh but not excessively windy so I'm off for a ride. See ya later.



I wrote that before we went outside to find the car windscreen iced up.

Mrs.jg dropped me in the Toon so I was scooting up the Tyne valley at first light through Corbridge and on to Hexham where I stopped for breakfast. Except I was too early for the cafe to be open so had to carry on over the top to Blanchland for breakfast at the White Monk cafe. Except I was too early for the cafe to be open so had to carry on over the top to Park Head by which time it was 11 o'clock and I'd ridden 42 miles so I had a bowl of soup for breakfast.

Still icy in places and almost lost my back wheel climbing up from the Devil's Water but no spills. A lumpy 66miles.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning, A tad damp here. My Facebook memories page showed a very old photo this morning, me at 16.
> 
> 
> View attachment 451668


I used to be able to see the mast at HMS Ganges from my bedroom window. Trees now get in the way.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Ahhh. What a baby face you had.


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2019)

70 miles done today, in the car.


----------



## derrick (10 Feb 2019)

Another day in the mountains.A bit of Yoga on the beach.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Nurse?



Yes


----------



## GM (10 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> Another day in the mountains.A bit of Yoga on the beach.
> View attachment 451731






Yoga my ars@, you've been on the San Miguel and that bloke is picking you up


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> Another day in the mountains.A bit of Yoga on the beach.
> View attachment 451731




Looks like that scene from Titanic.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2019)

Evening folks. Just back from a magical mystery tour to aberdovey. One of my grandsons had to go work and his dad isn't home so grans taxi to the rescue. Never been to aberdovey and i will probably never go there voluntarily ever again. Horrible windy twisty road all the way there. I can imagine the drive being a nightmare in the Summer. A 40 mile round trip for me. . The things i do for my grandchildren.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2019)

I've just walked 7 miles in the dark


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And i am third. Spent another night listening to the wind and rain. Bring on the spring.



You are wet and windy very often


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yesterday I brought in a box from the shed into the kitchen and this popped out, bought two mouse traps and set then up found this, this morning Yeah KILLER ME
> 
> View attachment 451674



I prefer my electric chair for mice (well its battery operated actually)


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You are wet and windy very often


_The outlook for next week looks dry "as the weather settles down"._


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> _The outlook for next week looks dry "as the weather settles down"._



About time


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning, A tad damp here. My Facebook memories page showed a very old photo this morning, me at 16.
> 
> 
> View attachment 451668



Little charmer


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well thats lunch sorted, what will you have for tea?



If he caught his bigger cousin ratty, that would have done nicely


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Ahhh. What a baby face you had.



Bet you would have fallen for his charms


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just walked 7 miles in the dark



No torch?


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2019)

Bag on your head again?


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2019)

Why men shouldn't give advice...

Dear John,
I hope you can help me, The other day, I set off for work, leaving my husband in the house watching TV. My car stalled, and then it broke down about a mile down the road, and I had to walk back to get my husbands help.
When I got back I couldn't believe my eyes, he was in our bed with the neighbors daughter! I am 32, my husband is 34 and the neighbors daughter is 19. We have been married for ten years. When I confronted him, he broke down and admitted they'd been at it for the past six months. He won't go to counseling, and I'm afraid I am a wreck and need advice urgently. Can you please help.
Sincerely Sheila

Dear Sheila,
A car stalling after being driven a short distance can be caused by a variety of faults with the engine. Start by checking there is no debris in the fuel line. If its clear, check the vacuum pipes and hoses on the intake manifold and also check all grounding wires. If none of these approaches solves the problem. It could be that the fuel pump itself is faulty, causing low delivery pressure to the injectors.
I hope this helps,
John


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2019)

I am first, sounds quiet out there right now so maybe a ride later, I must try to remove my cycling a bit more.

Also some horrible creature has stuck a cold sore on my lip overnight, so that is another 10 days of it feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2019)

Second. I dont feel right, tired and a bit queasy. Gotta take Mrs D to hossy again later.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Why men shouldn't give advice...
> 
> Dear John,
> I hope you can help me, The other day, I set off for work, leaving my husband in the house watching TV. My car stalled, and then it broke down about a mile down the road, and I had to walk back to get my husbands help.
> ...




Bad boy Mr Drago.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

Good morning folks. It isn't raining. Well not yet anyway. Shopping day for me. Yuck. A fifty mile round trip. Bleh.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Also some horrible creature has stuck a cold sore on my lip overnight, so that is another 10 days of it feeling uncomfortable.


There's some bloke driving around delivering them.
I saw his van the other day - 'myHerpes'..........


----------



## jongooligan (11 Feb 2019)

Todays itinerary

Dog walk #1
Buy Sunderland v Bristol tickets for Mrs jg
Hospital appt
Motorbike run
Dog walk #2

Think I can manage that.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2019)

Good morning. Its a lovely morning, ideal for a bike ride, and I can't fit one in today.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Todays itinerary
> 
> Buy Sunderland v Bristol tickets for Mrs jg
> Think I can manage that.



Dont you like Mrs jg then


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2019)

G'day cobbers.
Still cool out there but much brighter.
Mrs D is taking her aunty for an appointment. I will do my exercises plus a little bit on the exercise bike.
I have also decided that today is the day for a real bike ride.....not been on it since October. There is a pleasant 10 mile route from our house so thats what I will do.
I will also resume the search for my passport.


----------



## Slow But Determined (11 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Todays itinerary
> 
> Dog walk #1
> Buy Sunderland v Bristol tickets for Mrs jg
> ...



Remember the old days when you just turned up at the ground and paid the man on the turnstile.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2019)

Very frosty underfoot. Was quite interesting walking a lively Labrador with so little grip.


----------



## Paulus (11 Feb 2019)

Morning all, a lovely sunny start to the day, a bit frosty but very nice. Dog has been out, and I am soon off to the optician for my regular Bi-annual check up, which this year will be free. Then out on the bike for an hour or two in the nice weather.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Feb 2019)

I'm up as for the rest of the day.........


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2019)

Off for the weekly shop at ALDI & LIDL in Bideford this morning.
Got to repair a fence which started swaying in the wind last night and cut the lawns later.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2019)

Ironing done, I've just got to put it all away, looks like the days going to be chores, doctors and more chores.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

I am back from shopping in the metropolis known as Newtown. Went to throw some rubbish in the bin, forgot the shopping was by the back door, ended up twisting, fell over the shopping and ended up going through the door and landed on my arse outside on the ground.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from shopping in the metropolis known as Newtown. Went to throw some rubbish in the bin, forgot the shopping was by the back door, ended up twisting, fell over the shopping and ended up going through the door and landed on my arse outside on the ground.


Any spilt milk?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any spilt milk?




No. I was carrying some rubbish outside. And frozen stuff was in the bags


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No. I was carrying some rubbish outside. And frozen stuff was in the bags


Broke a leg(of lamb)?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Broke a leg(of lamb)?




No food was injured during this stunt.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No food was injured during this stunt.


No return to the shops required then?


----------



## roadrash (11 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from shopping in the metropolis known as Newtown. Went to throw some rubbish in the bin, forgot the shopping was by the back door, ended up twisting, fell over the shopping and ended up going through the door and landed on my arse outside on the ground.





classic33 said:


> Any spilt milk?



never mind any spilt milk...…..any video


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from shopping in the metropolis known as Newtown. Went to throw some rubbish in the bin, forgot the shopping was by the back door, ended up twisting, fell over the shopping and ended up going through the door and landed on my arse outside on the ground.


Literally a**e over t*t then.
. Sorry to laugh.....really I am. Mrs D fell over the open dishwasher door last year and is stii suffering from the effects so, joking apart, I hope you are ok.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> never mind any spilt milk...…..any video


She could at least cry over the spilt milk!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Literally a**e over t*t then.
> . Sorry to laugh.....really I am. Mrs D fell over the open dishwasher door last year and is stii suffering from the effects so, joking apart, I hope you are ok.




I'm fine thanks. Just my pride is hurt.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> never mind any spilt milk...…..any video




No chance thank god.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2019)

Did all my excercises then spent so long looking for the damned missing passport that the planned bike ride is history.
Golfing Wednesday & Thursday but Friday is looking good.... I really will get one in then.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Did all my excercises then spent so long looking for the damned missing passport that the planned bike ride is history.
> Golfing Wednesday & Thursday but Friday is looking good.... I really will get one in then.




Did you find your passport?


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2019)

Shopping done. Filled up the Honda CRV at ASDA as it's the cheapest around here.
Averaged 54 mpg on the way back - 16 miles from Bideford to Braunton - not bad for a 2.2 ltr diesel AWD SUV.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Did you find your passport?


Do I look like I found it? .
Just phoned the taxi company, last hope really.....nothing.
We have literally gone through all of both our jackets and trousers. I have take drawers out in case its fallen out. I have checked every single case and rucksack we own.
Checked all the ideas suggested on CC.
Just about given up now.
I dont want to give up and spend £90 but see little choice


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Do I look like I found it? .
> Just phoned the taxi company, last hope really.....nothing.
> We have literally gone through all of both our jackets and trousers. I have take drawers out in case its fallen out. I have checked every single case and rucksack we own.
> Checked all the ideas suggested on CC.
> ...




Inside your shoes?


----------



## roadrash (11 Feb 2019)

hmm pork pie with brown sauce, bloody good it was too


----------



## numbnuts (11 Feb 2019)

just walked 3 miles and with the wind it feels like it's freezing


----------



## numbnuts (11 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Shopping done. Filled up the Honda CRV at ASDA as it's the cheapest around here.
> Averaged 54 mpg on the way back - 16 miles from Bideford to Braunton - not bad for a 2.2 ltr diesel AWD SUV.


WoW I'm lucky to get 28 mpg out of my 2.0 Mondeo


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> WoW I'm lucky to get 28 mpg out of my 2.0 Mondeo


I got 28.5 mpg towing a 480 size caravan back the 100 miles from Perranporth the other week. That was back up the coast road, not on the A30.
Got to admit I'm well impressed with the CRV. It's comfy, economic, capable off road, tows well and fun to drive.
The Honda C-DTi 2.2 diesel is an absolute jewell of an engine.
Gonna keep this one for a couple of years then might trade it in for a newer version.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> just walked 3 miles and with the wind it feels like it's freezing




I hope you were wearing clothes young man.


----------



## jongooligan (11 Feb 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Remember the old days when you just turned up at the ground and paid the man on the turnstile.



Yes, those were the days. Today I had to log into their web site before the tickets went on sale and kept hitting refresh to make sure I was first in the queue. Got the tickets so I'm in Mrs. jg's good books for now.



Dave7 said:


> Dont you like Mrs jg then



I love her dearly but don't share her love of Sunderland. I am a Leeds United season ticket holder and the 1973 FA cup final still comes up in arguments here. I will be going to Bristol with her though as it's one of my favourite UK cities and I still haven't been to all it's pubs.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2019)

Back from hossy. We've decided that when Mrs Ds motability contract ends later this year were going to tell them to shove it - its 80 quid a month cheaper to buy and insure the same car, and she'd have something to show for it.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Back from hossy. We've decided that when Mrs Ds motability contract ends later this year were going to tell them to shove it - its 80 quid a month cheaper to buy and insure the same car, and she'd have something to show for it.


Buy her a big FY dirty diesel......


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Inside your shoes?


You are seriously starting to sound like my wife


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> hmm pork pie with brown sauce, bloody good it was too


Pork pies + brown sauce. Whats not to like


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Pork pies + brown sauce. Whats not to like


Lack of beer?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Lack of beer?


Now thats not fair. I automatically assumed there was some real ale to wash it down with.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now thats not fair. I automatically assumed there was some real ale to wash it down with.


One would certainly hope so!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are seriously starting to sound like my wife


----------



## roadrash (11 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now thats not fair. I automatically assumed there was some real ale to wash it down with.



hah, cant drink as im on fentanyl patches


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> hah, cant drink as im on fentanyl patches


Showing my ignorance.....I will have to google fentanyl patches.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Shopping done. Filled up the Honda CRV at ASDA as it's the cheapest around here.
> Averaged 54 mpg on the way back - 16 miles from Bideford to Braunton - not bad for a 2.2 ltr diesel AWD SUV.



Doing better than my little 1.2 Suzuki Swift, at the moment around 45 mpg.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Did all my excercises then spent so long looking for the damned missing passport that the planned bike ride is history.
> Golfing Wednesday & Thursday but Friday is looking good.... I really will get one in then.



My good lady has a second doctors appointment tomorrow, to look at the test results, it means I can't get to my usual yoga class, but its early enough that I should have time to get a bike ride in.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> hah, cant drink as im on fentanyl patches


Bloody hell. Ive just googled it  It seems they can kill you if you just look at them wrong. The list of things you cannot do or take while on Fenyanyl is scary.Whatever your problem is I hope it improves quickly.


----------



## roadrash (11 Feb 2019)

@Dave7


yeah its enough to put you off them ,I use them because of spinal problems and associated nerve damage.


----------



## derrick (11 Feb 2019)

Another pick from today.


----------



## jongooligan (11 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> hmm pork pie with brown sauce, bloody good it was too





Dave7 said:


> Pork pies + brown sauce. Whats not to like



Flipping heck! Not this again.

Pork pies *need *English mustard (and beer is pretty good too @Dirk but not absolutely necessary).


----------



## jongooligan (11 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Back from hossy. We've decided that when Mrs Ds motability contract ends later this year were going to tell them to shove it - its 80 quid a month cheaper to buy and insure the same car, and she'd have something to show for it.



Do you have the option to buy the motability car? You know how it's been driven, you know how it's been looked after - could be worth keeping mebbe?


----------



## roadrash (11 Feb 2019)

@Drago, don't forget you also get V.E.D., servicing , new tyres and repairs in the contract, make sure you've done your sums properly first


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Flipping heck! Not this again.
> 
> Pork pies *need *English mustard (and beer is pretty good too @Dirk but not absolutely necessary).


If, and its a VERY BIG if, you MUST have mustard then it should be French.
But it REALLY should be brown sauce.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If, and its a VERY BIG if, you MUST have mustard then it should be French.
> But it REALLY should be brown sauce.


Sorry! The only acceptable accompaniment, apart from English mustard, is Piccalilli.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Do you have the option to buy the motability car? You know how it's been driven, you know how it's been looked after - could be worth keeping mebbe?



I dont know buddy. We wouldnt buy it anyway - its a decent enough drive, but its had a persistent clutch fault that has required 2 replacements, and it's already starting to judder again. It ain't Mrs D, shes an ex plod pursuit driver and very good wheel woman, and I barely drive it at all myself, and convincing Kia it even had a fault in the first place took some doing, although we finally got an acknowledgement and apology when it suddenly lost all drive at about 2000 miles old.


----------



## derrick (11 Feb 2019)

The hotel car park is full of pro teams.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2019)

Hey, Derrick, I didn't know you was a chick! Who's the old geezer on your arm?


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Hey, Derrick, I didn't know you was a chick! Who's the old geezer on your arm?



That is Dave r he went out for a slightly longer ride than normal, he is back home again now though.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2019)

Ah, didnt recognise Dave after the leg transplant.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2019)

Good grief, just been an advert on TV trying to sell me some vaginal dryness!


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Good grief, just been an advert on TV trying to sell me some vaginal dryness!



Is this the slow build up to something you want to tell us.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Good grief, just been an advert on TV trying to sell me some vaginal dryness!








screenman said:


> Is this the slow build up to something you want to tell us.


That he is a big girly maybe


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning. Its a lovely morning, ideal for a bike ride, and I can't fit one in today.



Weather forecast for the rest of the week seems good


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Remember the old days when you just turned up at the ground and paid the man on the turnstile.



You still can at non league


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off for the weekly shop at ALDI & LIDL in Bideford this morning.
> Got to repair a fence which started swaying in the wind last night and cut the lawns later.




lawn mowing already?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from shopping in the metropolis known as Newtown. Went to throw some rubbish in the bin, forgot the shopping was by the back door, ended up twisting, fell over the shopping and ended up going through the door and landed on my arse outside on the ground.



Any damage to the ground?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> No return to the shops required then?



Any reports of earthquakes in mid Wales?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That he is a big girly maybe



You seem amused


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm fine thanks. Just my pride is hurt.



Given us all a good laugh


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Any damage to the ground?




Cheek. No, but my bum hurts now as i landed on it.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No chance thank god.



Shame, would have been good viewing


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Given us all a good laugh




I do my best to do that.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2019)

I net she was like Nora Batty, all wrinkled stock,ings and legs in the air!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I net she was like Nora Batty, all wrinkled stock,ings and legs in the air!




Thank god i was wearing jeans.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Flipping heck! Not this again.
> 
> Pork pies *need *English mustard (and beer is pretty good too @Dirk but not absolutely necessary).


You dunk your pork pies!!


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope you were wearing clothes young man.



You seem rather interested in this?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You seem rather interested in this?




Err nope.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheek. No, but my bum hurts now as i landed on it.



Does it need rubbing better?


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Any reports of earthquakes in mid Wales?


I have checked.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> I have checked.



And??


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> And??


None recorded since the 23rd of last month.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> None recorded since the 23rd of last month.



She obviously had a soft landing


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> That is Dave r he went out for a slightly longer ride than normal, he is back home again now though.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> lawn mowing already?


Never stops down here. 
It's a once a month cut throughout the winter.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I net she was like Nora Batty, all wrinkled stock,ings and legs in the air!



Terrified sheep in mid Wales after that sight 
No stockings and suspenders


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2019)




----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2019)

The cold sore is sore.


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2019)

Colder and frostier than a cold and frosty thing. I bet its even colder on the ENGLISH channel and the strait of DOVER.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2019)

Morning folks. Bloomin cold here as well. .


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2019)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Good grief, just been an advert on TV trying to sell me some vaginal dryness!


The advert has obviously failed . Its not actually selling you vaginal dryness ......its selling you cream to relieve it.
TBH I have found it very effective for my mouth ulcer, haemorrhoids and excessive ear wax. I might try it on my watery eye later.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2019)

No frost here and currently 7°c.
Off out for a ride later on. Must get back on the hills.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2019)

Morning all.
Overcast here but no rain and not too cold.
Early morning jobs done. Cuppa made for Mrs D and a coffee for me. As its Tuesday (and we all know Tuesdays are special) I added honey and a slug of brandy to mine .
Will do my excercises then we are off to the NEXT shop as I have a £30.00 voucher to spend.


----------



## Paulus (12 Feb 2019)

Morning all, just off out with the dog. meeting a friend of mine and his dog and then away over the fields with a stop for tea and bacon sandwiches at the cafe on the way round. The weather looks ok, slightly misty and a bit cool but otherwise nice walking weather.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2019)

I can report that after my spectacular fall yesterday that thankfully no one saw, the only injury i have suffered is a sore bum. . Better that than a fractured skull or broken something.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2019)

I'm up again  and its foggy and I can't see the other side of the road


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2019)

My private pension is increasing by a humongous £10 a year.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2019)

I see Gordon Banks has died. He was 81. Didnt realise he was that old.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I'm up again  and its foggy and I can't see the other side of the road


Cataracts?


----------



## jongooligan (12 Feb 2019)

Bumped into Hon Sec of a local bike club on Sunday (known him for years). He told me about an old gits group that get out on Tues and Fri so thought I'd pop along what with me being and old git and all.

Anyroad, on my way to the meet I got a text telling me to be at the docs for 11:15 so had to come home. I've done all of twelve miles - hardly seemed worth getting changed for.

Nothing serious BTW - just a rash but the Nurse Practitioner has had two goes at it without any improvement so time to see a doctor.


----------



## jongooligan (12 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I see Gordon Banks has died. He was 81. Didnt realise he was that old.



Oh no! Say it ain't so. A boyhood hero of mine.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2019)

Afraid so. It is scary to realise that people you have kind of known for so long have and are dying. Brings it home just how fast time is going by to be honest. There are fewer and fewer well known names every year.


----------



## GM (12 Feb 2019)

Morning all. Don't laugh, but I've just got back from a Zumba class at the gym. Daughter bet me £5 that I wouldn't and couldn't do it, so it's win win win!


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2019)

The swim done wonders for the miserable mood I was in this morning, very quick 80 lengths followed by 4 warm done cheered me up a lot, I hope it stays this way for the rest of the day.

Valentine's card purchased.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Don't laugh, but I've just got back from a Zumba class at the gym. Daughter bet me £5 that I wouldn't and couldn't do it, so it's win win win!




Zumba? A bit energetic for an old age pensioner isn't it? Or should i say a geriatric


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2019)

"I can see clearly now the fog has gone" and fig rolls have gone up by 5p


----------



## GM (12 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Zumba? A bit energetic for an old age pensioner isn't it? Or should i say a geriatric




Cheeky Cheeky!  ( king of the disco's in the 70's )


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2019)

GM said:


> Cheeky Cheeky!  ( king of the disco's in the 70's )




I bet, but which 70's though.


----------



## GM (12 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I bet, but which 70's though.




Didn't call me John Travolting for nothing!


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2019)

Late out this morning, down the doctors with my Good Lady till gone ten, the good news is yesterday's scan found nothing, the bad news is they still don't know what's going on, another change in medication and another referral. I'm now sat in Harvy's coffee cabin at Twycross with a bacon sandwich and a coffee.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2019)

First hilly ride of the year done. 
Off to the pub to recuperate......


----------



## Paulus (12 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My private pension is increasing by a humongous £10 a year.


Don't spend it all at once


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2019)

That's one hill down.......


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> "I can see clearly now the fog has gone" and fig rolls have gone up by 5p


One fewer in the packets.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I can report that after my spectacular fall yesterday that thankfully no one saw, the only injury i have suffered is a sore bum. . Better that than a fractured skull or broken something.



It still needs checking out


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I'm up again  and its foggy and I can't see the other side of the road



Glasses fogged up, been watching something you shouldnt have


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Zumba? A bit energetic for an old age pensioner isn't it? Or should i say a geriatric



Well it doesnt sound as if he fell over


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> First hilly ride of the year done.
> Off to the pub to recuperate......



Get far?


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Get far?


Only 13 miles but did 900 ft of climbing.
It's a start.....


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> It still needs checking out


Oi you, clear off. If anyone is to rub cream on that bruise I have first dibs


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2019)

Managed to get a cheeky little 50 miler in, my route back meandered about a bit and was mostly into the breeze, I was wondering why it was so easy on the way out, but it turned out to be a good ride in the end, slow and hard but fun.


----------



## derrick (12 Feb 2019)

Another great day in the mountains. Knocked a minute and a bit of last years climb.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> Another great day in the mountains. Knocked a minute and a bit of last years climb.
> View attachment 452039
> 
> View attachment 452040



Is the first picture at the top of climb up past the restaurant to the very top?
When I did I just carried on to Tarbena. Regret not trying the really steap last bit.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Oi you, clear off. If anyone is to rub cream on that bruise I have first dibs



Have to ask her who she would like to do it


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Have to ask her who she would like to do it


Pervy.


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2019)

Every time I see Derrick he has a chick in his right armpit - I'm beginning to wonder if he's a conjoined twin.


----------



## screenman (13 Feb 2019)

The cold sore is not so sore.


----------



## jongooligan (13 Feb 2019)

Busy, busy day today.

Motorbike down to t'owd lasses in Yorkshire by a scenic, twisty route. That will be followed by a bike ride on t'cog around the flatlands near York. It's going to be a bit breezy so probably won't do too much. Then through to Elland Rd to watch Leeds v Swansea. Probably have a couple of pints with the stepdad somewhere too.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2019)

Morning folks. I woke up to the sound of birds twittering to each other outside. Looks a tad damp outside at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Busy, busy day today.
> 
> Motorbike down to t'owd lasses .
> 
> That will be followed by a bike ride on t'cog .



For those of us that speak English would you care to translate ?


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2019)

Off out for another ride today.
Mrs D has realised just how much strength and fitness she has lost, since breaking her ankle last July, so there's some serious hill work for her to do.
I'm OK after my winter lay off from the bike - I set a PB up a local hill yesterday.
I suppose I'm just naturally awesome.


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2019)

A bit milder today. The weather and my Y fronts.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2019)

I was up early today and thought "ahaa, I will be1st to post".....only to find a certain @jongooligan had beaten me to it. So I got stuck into some jobs and now that Welsh woman has beaten me ☹.
Overcast but doesn't look like rain.
Exercises to be done then I am off to golf. I will eat at the club where they do a mean sausage & egg toast sarnie and have a decent selection of beers (no real/cask ales sadly).


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> A bit milder today. The weather and my Y fronts.


Well all is well with the world then


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was up early today and thought "ahaa, I will be1st to post".....only to find a certain @jongooligan had beaten me to it. So I got stuck into some jobs and now that Welsh woman has beaten me ☹.
> Overcast but doesn't look like rain.
> Exercises to be done then I am off to golf. I will eat at the club where they do a mean sausage & egg toast sarnie and have a decent selection of beers (no real/cask ales sadly).




You know the old saying " you snooze you lose".


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2019)

Good morning, it looks like a nice morning. Another trip down the doctors this morning, just a blood test this time, at this rate they'll give us our own chairs in the waiting room soon. Then its a favorite cafe for lunch and then down the club. I think we're down the brother in laws tonight.


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2019)

Morning all, an early morning visit to the doctor, my knee right knee has been playing up badly this last few weeks, so much so that I have found it difficult to go up and down the stairs and painful when walking the mutt. I was diagnosed with early onset arthritis 18 months ago, but it is far from the stage for surgery or anything like that. Surprisingly my knee is painless when cycling? So I have come away with more Naproxin and a referral for the Physio which will probably come through for some time next year. I have been doing stretching exercises as the muscles are quite tight and this seems to of helped, or is coincidence that the weather has warmed up a little? Oh the joys of getting older.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You know the old saying " you snooze you lose".


Yeah I'm a born looser  still it makes the day shorter


----------



## GM (13 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, an early morning visit to the doctor, my knee right knee has been playing up badly this last few weeks, so much so that I have found it difficult to go up and down the stairs and painful when walking the mutt. I was diagnosed with early onset arthritis 18 months ago, but it is far from the stage for surgery or anything like that. Surprisingly my knee is painless when cycling? So I have come away with more Naproxin and a referral for the Physio which will probably come through for some time next year. I have been doing stretching exercises as the muscles are quite tight and this seems to of helped, or is coincidence that the weather has warmed up a little? Oh the joys of getting older.




Same for me a couple of years ago, right knee as well. I was referred to the physio at Chase Farm which worked well. I still get the ache now and again especially if I've been kneeling.


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2019)

GM said:


> Same for me a couple of years ago, right knee as well. I was referred to the physio at Chase Farm which worked well. I still get the ache now and again especially if I've been kneeling.


I think it is the combination of old sporting injuries, I did play a lot of football and and squash up until 10 years ago. twisted knees and dislocated patella, rhs, 4 times. still, as I said, I doesn't impact on the cycling, yet.


----------



## derrick (13 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Is the first picture at the top of climb up past the restaurant to the very top?
> When I did I just carried on to Tarbena. Regret not trying the really steap last bit.


Just to the restraurant


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2019)

Houseworky stuff done this morning and i have no idea what we are having to eat today.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Houseworky stuff done this morning and i have no idea what we are having to eat today.


Food?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Food?




Good idea. Why didn't i think of that.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Houseworky stuff done this morning and i have no idea what we are having to eat today.



We're in a local cafe and I've had poached eggs on toast for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> We're in a local cafe and I've had poached eggs on toast for lunch.




I love poached egg on toast


----------



## derrick (13 Feb 2019)

A couple of Sunny rides from this week. A m loving Spain.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2143032320
https://www.strava.com/activities/2140958308


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I love poached egg on toast


Me too


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2019)

I have started the decorating of the back bedroom now that MissP has departed. I am just taking a break for a cup of tea before re-joining battle rubbing down the woodwork. Just the skirting boards to do before the filling in starts.


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2019)

managed 10 miles on the cx bike this morning, quite mild today , well compared to last weekend it is, couple of pics in the your ride today thread.

don't think I will ever be a threat to @dave r and his mileage


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2019)

Wonky shoulder went twang this morning and now I cant lift my arm. Slightly concerning...


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> I think it is the combination of old sporting injuries, I did play a lot of football and and squash up until 10 years ago. twisted knees and dislocated patella, rhs, 4 times. still, as I said, I doesn't impact on the cycling, yet.


I used to play a lot of squash and enjoyed running until my knees said "no more".
I now take daily cod liver oil tablets. Some people say they are rubbish but I have not had knee problems for years. Of course, I dont run or play squash now so that will help.
Hope it gets better but at least, as you say, you can cycle.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Me too


Not had them for years. mmmm I know what I am having for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Wonky shoulder went twang this morning and now I cant lift my arm. Slightly concerning...


While lifting weights ?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2019)

Done good today. Only a mini golf comp but I won by one shot and also 'nearest the pin'.
Lunch ended up being home made broccoli & stilton soup.........very nice it was.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Wonky shoulder went twang this morning and now I cant lift my arm. Slightly concerning...




I hope it isn't bad news @Drago


----------



## numbnuts (13 Feb 2019)

So far today we've had painful right knees, one wonky shoulder and now I've hurt my back 
God we've all falling apart no wonder this is the retirement thread.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2019)

On a brighter note. My bum doesn't hurt anymore so i'm all right.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> So far today we've had painful right knees, one wonky shoulder and now I've hurt my back
> God we've all falling apart no wonder this is the retirement thread.


Good job your name is not numbback and you havent hurt your nuts


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope it isn't bad news @Drago



I'll try and get to the docs tomoz.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2019)

My neck hurts........


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> On a brighter note. My bum doesn't hurt anymore so i'm all right.


May be just numb.


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2019)

you cant call @welsh dragon numb, well you can but she may not like it..


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> On a brighter note. My bum doesn't hurt anymore so i'm all right.


I think it needs a 2nd opinion. I am free this evening, tomorrow and for the next 2 weeks


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2019)

The brand new Newtown by-pass will be opened tomorrow. The by-pass is 6.5km long and has cost a staggering 80 million pounds. That's 20 million per mile. How the hell can a road cost that much.


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2019)

There was compulsory purchase of land and property, but from the reports this was not paid at the correct valuation, Too low. I don't know the area, but are there any cuttings and bridges that needed constructing? Just look at the figures for HS2, and how much the costs have escalated and this is before any real building has started. 
Did you join the protesters Welshie?


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> A bit milder today. The weather and my Y fronts.



Sounds like Welsh Dragon was having dampness problems this morning


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> Just to the restraurant



Bet you've had another nice day today.
Weather been half decent in the UK today


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I love poached egg on toast



Prefer scrambled egg on toast


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2019)

Arm numb and tingling from my shoulder, down my bicep, forearm and into my thumb. Fortunately it's my right site, but its still odd. Something is seriously amiss methinks.


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Arm numb and tingling from my shoulder, down my bicep, forearm and into my thumb. Fortunately it's my right site, but its still odd. Something is seriously amiss methinks.


Sounds like a bit of a pinged nerve


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> On a brighter note. My bum doesn't hurt anymore so i'm all right.



My healing hands obviously worked


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> My neck hurts........


Too many liquid lunches?


----------



## derrick (13 Feb 2019)

Sitting in the bar with the club.enjoying some well deserved liquid refreshment.


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Sounds like a bit of a pinged nerve



That's what I'm thinking bro.


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> That's what I'm thinking bro.


I had similar a couple of years back, but the numbness ended up in my little finger of my left arm. Took a while to return to normal.


----------



## screenman (13 Feb 2019)

I went out on the bike this afternoon and got very muddy, it was great.


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2019)

I'm used to it in the little finger due to the metalwork in my elbow putting pressure on the ulnar nerve.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm used to it in the little finger due to the metalwork in my elbow putting pressure on the ulnar nerve.


Metal fatigue?


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2019)

Yeah, a bit of rust too. A can of WD40 for Christmas usually sees me through the year.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Yeah, a bit of rust too. A can of WD40 for Christmas usually sees me through the year.


A bottle of Jamesons usually sees me through January.......


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> My neck hurts........


I had one of them.........she left me ............


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2019)

Freezing fog this morning, think I'll go back to bed until it's all gone


----------



## screenman (14 Feb 2019)

Quite clear here, I am off to shoot some clays out of the sky. Cards have been opened and gifts exchanged, that was the 45th Valentines card I have bought Pam.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2019)

A slight haze this morning but clearing quickly (thats the weather, not my head).
My normal Thursday of coffee, exercise bike, breakfast then golf.


----------



## roadrash (14 Feb 2019)

A frosty start to the day at wigan pier , not sure what the day will bring , no plans yet, and it may stay that way


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

Frosty here. As soon as the Doctors opens I'm on the blower.


----------



## roadrash (14 Feb 2019)

shouldn't be too difficult to see doc seeing as your a registered carer


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Frosty here. As soon as the Doctors opens I'm on the blower.




Good luck.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2019)

Morning all. A cold start but hopefully it is going to warm up nicely here.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> shouldn't be too difficult to see doc seeing as your a registered carer



T-is what I'm hoping, though I dont like to tear the arse out of my special status unless it's important.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2019)

Good morning, I recon I might need radar this morning, lets hope it clears quickly.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning, I recon I might need radar this morning...



Whatever turns you on,


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Whatever turns you on,
> 
> View attachment 452243



You lost me with that one???


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

You never watched Mash?


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> You never watched Mash?



No


----------



## derrick (14 Feb 2019)

A bit of cloud in the sky today.going out a bit later today. Just a short one today. Back to the cafe.
Then in the afternoon it could be a climb up Calpe rock.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

Docs at 0950. The long suffering Mrs D is taking me for a change.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> No



There is a character with pin sharp hearing. Because he can hear the helicopters coming before anyone else his nickname is Radar.


----------



## screenman (14 Feb 2019)

Just got back from my swim and it is a fantastic day out there, clear blue sky and the temperature is rising, if I was not shooting today I would be out in the bike.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

Speaking of which im due to be shooting on Sunday, provided my shoulder. behaves.


----------



## Paulus (14 Feb 2019)

Morning all, a lovely sunny, frosty day here. Off to the woods with MrsP and the dog shortly. There is a nice cafe there, so a spot of lunch may beckon.


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2019)

Sunny and warm here - off out for a ride after breakfast.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2019)

The postman has not come, but I know there ain't no Valentines card there for me


----------



## GM (14 Feb 2019)

Morning all. Seeing as I didn't get in the Prudential 100, I've just entered the ballot for the 46. Done it for the last 2 years, so hopefully I'll do it again.

Warming up nicely here in the capital, have a good day all.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2019)

An interesting ride out, sunshine and fog patches, as I rode through Hockey Heath there was a group leaving the cycle shop, I sat in for a couple of miles, first time riding in a group for several years


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

Bicep tendon - at least 2 weeks complete rest, anti inflammatories, and ice, or risk iirreversible damage. Got the full lecture, I'm 50 years old, not a teenager, shouldn't be curling 150lbs at my age, act my age, grow up, be more responsible, delete as applicable, yadda yadda.

So at least 2 weeks of loafing around ahead.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> So at least 2 weeks of loafing around ahead.


I'm loafing today a french brown seedy loaf


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2019)

Such a glorious day today, so a slight change of plan.
Did a quick ride down to the village to pick up newspaper, then took the doggie for a walk around Mortehoe and Bull Point. 13° - 16°C and not much of a breeze. Phew! It was thar'ot! Had to nip into the Crown to rehydrate.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> There is a character with pin sharp hearing. Because he can hear the helicopters coming before anyone else his nickname is Radar.


Sixth Sense more than decent hearing. He sometimes knows what's going to happen before it does!

_"Stationed at a Mobile Army Surgical Hospital, 4077th Division during the Korean War, “Radar” earned the nickname because of his uncanny ability to anticipate things happening moments before they occurred."_

https://tvcharacternicknames.wordpress.com/2017/09/15/radar-oreilly/


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Such a glorious day today, so a slight change of plan.
> Did a quick ride down to the village to pick up newspaper, then took the doggie for a walk around Mortehoe and Bull Point. 13° - 16°C and not much of a breeze. Phew! It was thar'ot! Had to nip into the Crown to rehydrate.
> 
> View attachment 452273
> ...


Looks lovely


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Looks lovely


The views or the pint?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> The views or the pint?


As I don't drink the views


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Feb 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Seeing as I didn't get in the Prudential 100, I've just entered the ballot for the 46. Done it for the last 2 years, so hopefully I'll do it again.
> 
> Warming up nicely here in the capital, have a good day all.



Good luck 
I didnt get in the 100, 1 successful attempt in 3 for me


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> An interesting ride out, sunshine and fog patches, as I rode through Hockey Heath there was a group leaving the cycle shop, I sat in for a couple of miles, first time riding in a group for several years



Been a nice few days lately and for a few more yet.
54 miles yesterday, 57 today.
With 3 mates yesterday and group today.


----------



## Poacher (14 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I'm loafing today a french brown seedy loaf


French, brown and seedy, just the way I like them!


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2019)

Poacher said:


> French, brown and seedy, just the way I like them!


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Been a nice few days lately and for a few more yet.
> 54 miles yesterday, 57 today.
> With 3 mates yesterday and group today.



Careful! you'll end up doing more miles than me.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2019)

What a beautiful day for a bike ride, came out the Hatton Locks cafe to bright sunshine, the fog patches had gone and it was bright and sunny, lovely ride back with the warm sun on my back, I'll have more like that please, my woolly hat went in my back pocket after ten minutes and I could have done with taking the gloves off. Back through Lowsenford and past Packwood House to Balsall Common and my regular route into and across Coventry. A very enjoyable 57 miles covered.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Off to the woods with MrsP shortly


Too much information there


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> The postman has not come, but I know there ain't no Valentines card there for me


Well if you had given me your address


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Bicep tendon - at least 2 weeks complete rest, anti inflammatories, and ice, or risk iirreversible damage. Got the full lecture, I'm 50 years old, not a teenager, shouldn't be curling 150lbs at my age, act my age, grow up, be more responsible, delete as applicable, yadda yadda.
> 
> So at least 2 weeks of loafing around ahead.


Much as I have sympathy for your plight the Doc has a point. Sadly age catches up with all of us.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2019)

What a beautiful day for golf.
Home now and am about to enjoy homemade chilli, rice and chips. I might even force a pint of lager down with it.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

Poacher said:


> French, brown and seedy, just the way I like them!



Er....?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Careful! you'll end up doing more miles than me.



I take it the Dynamic Rides lot do a Thursday ride?


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I take it the Dynamic Rides lot do a Thursday ride?



The ride goes from the shop and contains people who do their rides but I don't think its run by the shop people.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> The ride goes from the shop and contains people who do their rides but I don't think its run by the shop people.



Big numbers on a Saturday. They have 3 or 4 rides I think. The cafe is popular before and after the rides I believe


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Er....?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 452285




Time has not been kind to him


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

Missus D reckons he was a bit of a gallic sex God when he were a young man. Now loom at him.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Big numbers on a Saturday. They have 3 or 4 rides I think. The cafe is popular before and after the rides I believe



I've never used their cafe, though I did look at their rides, they have a compulsory helmet rule on the rides I believe so as a non helmet wearer I haven't bothered with them.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Missus D reckons he was a bit of a gallic sex God when he were a young man. Now loom at him.



I must admit I don't reconise him.


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I must admit I don't reconise him.


It took me a while to realise who it was.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Missus D reckons he was a bit of a gallic sex God when he were a young man. Now loom at him.


l

I don't think so. He was never good looking


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> l
> 
> I don't think so. He was never good looking



Problem for you chicks Welshie is that no man compares to Bernard J Farquhar Esq. AKA Drago.


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> l
> 
> I don't think so. He was never good looking


Wasn't he good looking in an ugly sort of way?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Wasn't he good looking in an ugly sort of way?


He was ugly in an ugly sort of way


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2019)

One for @Dirk to take up?






Other side was "Your beer needs you".


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Problem for you chicks Welshie is that no man compares to Bernard J Farquhar Esq. AKA Drago.




Even with a gammy arm?


----------



## jongooligan (14 Feb 2019)

Just did 30 miles on fixed yesterday in bright sunshine. Watched 80 mins of wonderful football from Leeds United last night followed by 10 nervy minutes after Swansea scored from a penalty. Leeds 2, Swansea 1. Norwich lost so Leeds go back to the top of the division.

Got back to t'owd lasses to find her flat on the floor. Worst thing was she'd fallen across the door and we had hell of a job to get in without hurting her. She'd been down there for 45 mins and was out of reach of a phone. Got her into bed for a good night's sleep and she reported only a small bruise on her posterior this morning.

Nice ride back on the motorbike today and stopped at the Curious Kitchen in Easingwold for a cranberry and orange scone with St. Clements curd which was as bloody lovely as it sounds.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2019)

Hope she's okay.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I've never used their cafe, though I did look at their rides, they have a compulsory helmet rule on the rides I believe so as a non helmet wearer I haven't bothered with them.



Unfortunately the helmet debate causes loads of arguments. 
We won't go there 
We are all adults and are capable of making our own decisions. One of the lads I was out with yesterday is an ex pro and never wears one.
I do, came off a few years ago head took a big smack on the road and cracked the helmet through completely. I was grateful for it but I am glad its not a legal requirement in this country.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Just did 30 miles on fixed yesterday in bright sunshine. Watched 80 mins of wonderful football from Leeds United last night followed by 10 nervy minutes after Swansea scored from a penalty. Leeds 2, Swansea 1. Norwich lost so Leeds go back to the top of the division.
> 
> Got back to t'owd lasses to find her flat on the floor. Worst thing was she'd fallen across the door and we had hell of a job to get in without hurting her. She'd been down there for 45 mins and was out of reach of a phone. Got her into bed for a good night's sleep and she reported only a small bruise on her posterior this morning.
> 
> Nice ride back on the motorbike today and stopped at the Curious Kitchen in Easingwold for a cranberry and orange scone with St. Clements curd which was as bloody lovely as it sounds.



I hope theres no lasting damage, any idea what caused the fall.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Just did 30 miles on fixed yesterday in bright sunshine. Watched 80 mins of wonderful football from Leeds United last night followed by 10 nervy minutes after Swansea scored from a penalty. Leeds 2, Swansea 1. Norwich lost so Leeds go back to the top of the division.
> 
> Got back to t'owd lasses to find her flat on the floor. Worst thing was she'd fallen across the door and we had hell of a job to get in without hurting her. She'd been down there for 45 mins and was out of reach of a phone. Got her into bed for a good night's sleep and she reported only a small bruise on her posterior this morning.
> 
> Nice ride back on the motorbike today and stopped at the Curious Kitchen in Easingwold for a cranberry and orange scone with St. Clements curd which was as bloody lovely as it sounds.


I hope your daughter is OK


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

Aye, hope shes all good Jono.


----------



## jongooligan (14 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I hope theres no lasting damage, any idea what caused the fall.



Not really. She has no recollection of the fall. My guess is that it's a blood pressure thing.



welsh dragon said:


> I hope your daughter is OK



I think my daughter is fine thanks - haven't seen or heard from her today. T'owd lass is my Mother.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Just did 30 miles on fixed yesterday in bright sunshine. Watched 80 mins of wonderful football from Leeds United last night followed by 10 nervy minutes after Swansea scored from a penalty. Leeds 2, Swansea 1. Norwich lost so Leeds go back to the top of the division.
> 
> Got back to t'owd lasses to find her flat on the floor. Worst thing was she'd fallen across the door and we had hell of a job to get in without hurting her. She'd been down there for 45 mins and was out of reach of a phone. Got her into bed for a good night's sleep and she reported only a small bruise on her posterior this morning.
> 
> Nice ride back on the motorbike today and stopped at the Curious Kitchen in Easingwold for a cranberry and orange scone with St. Clements curd which was as bloody lovely as it sounds.



Hope she is ok, not nice to come home to that after a good night at the footie.


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> One for @Dirk to take up?
> View attachment 452308
> 
> 
> Other side was "Your beer needs you".


This sign is outside one of my locals.


----------



## Poacher (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Er....?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 452285


How very dare you! I was thinking of buns - *Bakers *buns








Josephine Baker's buns.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

Her real name is Joe and by day she's a hod carrier.

Anyway, real men should lust after TV scientists or mathematicians, like Dr Alice or the pleasant Ms Vorderman.


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Anyway, real men should lust after TV scientists or mathematicians, like Dr Alice or the pleasant Ms Vorderman.


Not forgetting historians, of course.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Not forgetting historians, of course.



You still have a thing for David Starkey then?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> You still have a thing for David Starkey then?


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> You still have a thing for David Starkey then?


Noooooo!
I meant lovely Lucy.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Noooooo!
> I meant lovely Lucy.


Nudge nudge, wink wink,


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nudge nudge, wink wink,
> View attachment 452344


I loved her when I was a nipper, as well.


----------



## Lee_M (14 Feb 2019)

went to my usual spin class to find the normal teacher is off because of a new tattoo ( not sure why that should matter)

Replacement teacher was worst spin teacher ever, music too loud and no headset so couldnt hear her instructions, and she was all over the place, luckily I had my ear buds so turned my own music on and did my own class.

Then went out with the better half for a cheeky beer and pizza before all the places increase their prices for the great valentines night rip off


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I loved her when I was a nipper, as well.



That sounds a bit seventies DJ pervy to me!


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> That sounds a bit seventies DJ pervy to me!


Nah.....she was too old for me, by about 30 years.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I loved her when I was a nipper, as well.


Her teeth picking up the radio did it for you?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Feb 2019)

Lee_M said:


> went to my usual spin class to find the normal teacher is off because of a new tattoo ( not sure why that should matter)
> 
> Replacement teacher was worst spin teacher ever, music too loud and no headset so couldnt hear her instructions, and she was all over the place, luckily I had my ear buds so turned my own music on and did my own class.
> 
> Then went out with the better half for a cheeky beer and pizza before all the places increase their prices for the great valentines night rip off



Depends where the tattoo is


----------



## jongooligan (15 Feb 2019)

Up early to go for a long un. Train to Darlo at 06:11 for a 220k DIY in the Vale of York. Return is at 18:50 so should be back at Darlo station in time for a couple of beers.

Planned a route to stay off the 'A' roads but that might come back and bite me on the bum as the forecast is for below freezing temperatures out in the sticks.

See you later.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Up early to go for a long un. Train to Darlo at 06:11 for a 220k DIY in the Vale of York. Return is at 18:50 so should be back at Darlo station in time for a couple of beers.
> 
> Planned a route to stay off the 'A' roads but that might come back and bite me on the bum as the forecast is for below freezing temperatures out in the sticks.
> 
> See you later.



Enjoy and stay safe


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

Good morning from a cold and frosty somewhere in the sticks. . Supposed to be another nice day herw (allegedly). Have a good one folks.


----------



## derrick (15 Feb 2019)

Today is going to be hard.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> Today is going to be hard.



Vall d'Ebo?
Port de Tudons?


----------



## roadrash (15 Feb 2019)

Another frosty start to the day at wigan pier, a ride may be on the cards for later, I hope the day turns out as nice as yesterday


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2019)

Cold and frosty. Dog walked, shoulder hurting, thumb numb.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Cold and frosty. Dog walked, shoulder hurting, thumb numb.




Take care drago.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Up early to go for a long un. Train to Darlo at 06:11 for a 220k DIY in the Vale of York. Return is at 18:50 so should be back at Darlo station in time for a couple of beers.
> 
> Planned a route to stay off the 'A' roads but that might come back and bite me on the bum as the forecast is for below freezing temperatures out in the sticks.
> 
> See you later.



Have fun


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry, its going to be lovely later on, washings out, clothes horse has been cleared and breakfast eaten. Shopping and chores later, just waiting for my Good lady to rise.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty somewhere in the sticks. . Supposed to be another nice day herw (allegedly). Have a good one folks.


Are you like that woman off "The Chase"? Her nick name is "Frosty Knickers".


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> Today is going to be hard.


Aren't you the lucky one


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are you like that woman off "The Chase"? Her nick name is "Frosty Knickers".





Don't watch that programme. Frosty knickers?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2019)

A bright but cold start to the day.
I confess to a slight headache as Mrs D forced alcohol down my neck last night.
Lavender rubbed in. 2 tablets taken. A nice coffee drunk and things are looking better .
I am going for a 10/15 mile ride later. First one for a good while so it will be 'interesting' to say the least.


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Cold and frosty. Dog walked, shoulder hurting, thumb numb.



Have you enquired about a full body transplant.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2019)

Can't do much else so settling down with a Clooneys and a book about Carlos Hathcock.


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2019)

Long swim done, 104 lengths, sounds odd but it is 1mile+1k. Yeh, I know still seems an odd number. Anyways I am off out to play, talk to you all later, have a good one, lovely blue sky in these parts.


----------



## Paulus (15 Feb 2019)

Morning all, an early start to my day so as not to miss this lovely sunny morning. The dog has been walked around the fields and I am now at home with a pot of coffee and smoked bacon and cream cheese bagels.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2019)

It's misty here and 2c had a frost during the night.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

It is going to be a cracking day here. Blue skies and sunshine. What fab weather


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2019)

Off down to the beach (Saunton Sands) for a doggie walk in a mo, then a long walk down to the village for a spot of lunch.
Cut the front lawn yesterday, might do the rear this afternoon.
Bumped into an interesting chap on my walk yesterday. Got chatting to him and it turned out he was a Brummie living locally, who was a guitarist. He'd been a founder member of several bands including Magnum.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnum_(band)


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Feb 2019)

Morning All
Just come back from a lovely break in estepona,southern spain.
Weather in the low seventies F(old school temperature!)soaking up that sunshine,ahh.
Great thing i have found about being retired is that you can book holidays when you like and pick up the best bargains.Not like work when you was told "can't have those dates there fully booked".
Flying from southend is a treat,flights always on time,no crowds and thirty minutes from home.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Vall d'Ebo?
> Port de Tudons?


Airport?


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2019)

Airport!


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SU5buMgojTo


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2019)

I am afraid to say that my slight hangover overcame my desire for a bike ride..... that has been rearranged for tomorrow.
I did manage the exercise bike, some weights and 300 situps so all was not lost


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2019)

Well........it is Friday......


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

Sat in the hairdresser's drinking coffee whilst my good lady has her hair done.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Airport!
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SU5buMgojTo



My mate had that played at his funeral


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

I have bimbled. Just 16 miles but I am happy with that. Frosty in places especially on the A470 but once on the B road it was gorgeous .there was a horrible smell at one point and then there was the reason. A load of dung poooeyyy.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Sat in the hairdresser's drinking coffee whilst my good lady has her hair done.


You do seem to live life on the edge


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have bimbled. Just 16 miles but I am happy with that. Frosty in places especially on the A470 but once on the B road it was gorgeous .there was a horrible smell at one point and then there was the reason. A load of dung poooeyyy.
> View attachment 452482
> View attachment 452483
> View attachment 452484


Excellent.
What sort of mileage do you manage in summer?


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have bimbled. Just 16 miles but I am happy with that. Frosty in places especially on the A470 but once on the B road it was gorgeous .there was a horrible smell at one point and then there was the reason. A load of dung poooeyyy.
> View attachment 452482
> View attachment 452483
> View attachment 452484




Well done, shame you're so far away, I'm sure the farmer wouldn't miss a couple of bucket fulls, and I'm sure that stuff would do the garden good.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You do seem to live life on the edge



I was talking to a fella that had brought his wife in and he was saying he's still cycling, and he's 88, which is a superb effort.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Excellent.
> What sort of mileage do you manage in summer?




To be honest i am rather a fair weather cyclist, but this year i intend to get out a lot more so watch this space. I go on my own and last year only managed around 1200 miles. Hopefully i will improve on that.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Well done, shame you're so far away, I'm sure the farmer wouldn't miss a couple of bucket fulls, and I'm sure that stuff would do the garden good.




Thanks. It was rather smelly though


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't watch that programme. Frosty knickers?



No knickers?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> No knickers?




I knew that would amuse you.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is going to be a cracking day here. Blue skies and sunshine. What fab weather



Bike ride?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bike ride?




Yep. Got back about an hour ago


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off down to the beach (Saunton Sands) for a doggie walk in a mo, then a long walk down to the village for a spot of lunch.
> Cut the front lawn yesterday, might do the rear this afternoon.
> Bumped into an interesting chap on my walk yesterday. Got chatting to him and it turned out he was a Brummie living locally, who was a guitarist. He'd been a founder member of several bands including Magnum.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnum_(band)



I can remember the track 'Can I play with Madness'
Used to get air time on the BRMB rock show. There was a dj called Robin Valk who used to play them alot along with the Steve Gibbons band


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Airport?



If hes coming back


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. Got back about an hour ago



Yes I see


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks. It was rather smelly though



Yes, but I'm sure my plants would love it, though the neighbors might not be impressed.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Yes, but I'm sure my plants would love it, though the neighbors might not be impressed.




Sod your plants.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> No knickers?


Many years ago when we lived in a row of terraced houses there was a "well known" lady neighbour who was know to all as Polly no knickers. There was a reason for that


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sod your plants.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Many years ago when we lived in a row of terraced houses there was a "well known" lady neighbour who was know to all as Polly no knickers. There was a reason for that



I remember a previous address and the house across the road and the red light that was often in the window.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2019)

Hey, were close to 1000 pages, a millenia of cabbage and wee wee smells, incontinence, and false teeth, and nary an ugly word between us - probably the best natured thread I the history kf the forum, and doubtless an i terweb record.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Hey, were close to 1000 pages, a millenia of cabbage and wee wee smells, incontinence, and false teeth, and nary an ugly word between us - probably the best natured thread I the history kf the forum, and doubtless an i terweb record.




. What a nice picture you have painted of us. No doubt your description of us is the main reason why we are all so nice to each other plus the fact that we talk utter bollox. And we also like taking the mick out of each other (you in particular).


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2019)

I exist to have the Mickey taking, if only jn the hope that Dr Alice feels sorry for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

I have just seen a bumble bee


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I exist to have the Mickey taking, if only jn the hope that Dr Alice feels sorry for me.




She won't.......


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just seen a bumble bee


Yes.. we had one in the garden earlier. I wonder what will happen to them if/when the cold returns.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Hey, were close to 1000 pages, a millenia of cabbage and wee wee smells, incontinence, and false teeth, and nary an ugly word between us - probably the best natured thread I the history kf the forum, and doubtless an i terweb record.


Can I bagsy the thousandth page?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes..  we had one in the garden earlier. I wonder what will happen to them if/when the cold returns.




I doubt they would survive. The sudden warmth must have woke them up.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Can I bagsy the thousandth page?


Seeing you started it yes


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I doubt they would survive. The sudden warmth must have woke them up.



The sudden warmth has woken a lot of things up.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> The sudden warmth has woken a lot of things up.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> The sudden warmth has woken a lot of things up.



I thought Dr Alice woke a certain part of Drago regardless of the weather


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Well........it is Friday......
> 
> View attachment 452474


M17, it'll need replacing soon.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> The sudden warmth has woken a lot of things up.


I just woke up after an afternoon nap.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I just woke up after an afternoon nap.



I've had a nap this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

I'm now cooking chops for tea.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Feb 2019)

Icy start to my ride this morning. A bit foggy too but once the sun heaved itself over the horizon it soon burned off.

Had a cracking creature feature near Scorton when a Barn Owl crossed in front of me and then accompanied me for half a mile as it covered the roadside ditch for voles.

Bright sunshine all day and it was quite warm this afternoon. Did 128 miles in exactly 9 hrs riding time with the total time being 9:45. Had a serendipitous arrival back at Darlo station as I walked straight onto a train home. Meant I didn't get a beer though. 

Brilliant day. 

BTW - Thanks for your concern about t'owd lass too. She necked a bottle of wine yesterday so she's definiteley feeling better.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Icy start to my ride this morning. A bit foggy too but once the sun heaved itself over the horizon it soon burned off.
> 
> Had a cracking creature feature near Scorton when a Barn Owl crossed in front of me and then accompanied me for half a mile as it covered the roadside ditch for voles.
> 
> ...



We'll done, sounds like a cracking day out.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Icy start to my ride this morning. A bit foggy too but once the sun heaved itself over the horizon it soon burned off.
> 
> Had a cracking creature feature near Scorton when a Barn Owl crossed in front of me and then accompanied me for half a mile as it covered the roadside ditch for voles.
> 
> ...



Cracking ride, well done


----------



## Lee_M (15 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Depends where the tattoo is


sadly on her arm


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2019)

Good morning. Up and at em you lazy beggers.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Up and at em you lazy beggers.


B...b....b.....but.....its Saturday! 
We've all had a hard week doing retirement stuff. Don't we get a day off for God's sake!


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

Had a nice lay in. Off out with Muttley in a minute,


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> B...b....b.....but.....its Saturday!
> We've all had a hard week doing retirement stuff. Don't we get a day off for God's sake!




When my mum retired, she always said that she had no idea how she ever managed to find time to work because she was so busy


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> When my mum retired, she always said that she had no idea how she ever managed to find time to work because she was so busy


She was lying.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> When my mum retired, she always said that she had no idea how she ever managed to find time to work because she was so busy



A mate of mine said that when he retired.


----------



## screenman (16 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Up and at em you lazy beggers.



Some of us have been out and are now back in, doors that is not bed.


----------



## Thomson (16 Feb 2019)

Only another 35 and a half years till I retire. Tick tock, tick...


----------



## aferris2 (16 Feb 2019)

Thomson said:


> Only another 35 and a half years till I retire. Tick tock, tick...


49 days for me... (not counting ... much)


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2019)

'Tis my birthday today .
I know, I know, I dont look 72 but I am afraid its true.
A card I got off Mrs D......on the front it says
"this is a card for the worlds most handsome man".
Inside it says
"I dont suppose you know George Clooney's address do you"?
So my day is.........
Quick shower
Off to the butchers for some ribeye steaks
Bike ride
A few drinks and a nice meal.


----------



## derrick (16 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Vall d'Ebo?
> Port de Tudons?








Knocked 4 mins of my previous time.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 'Tis my birthday today .
> I know, I know, I dont look 72 but I am afraid its true.
> A card I got off Mrs D......on the front it says
> "this is a card for the worlds most handsome man".
> ...




Happy Birthday. I hope you have a fab day.


----------



## derrick (16 Feb 2019)

Waiting for our flight home.Looking forward to a nice cup of tea when we get there. This has been the best week in Calpe. Smashed all previous PRs on Strava. Feeling really fit. Not bad for a pensioner.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> A mate of mine said that when he retired.


He was lying as well.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 'Tis my birthday today .
> I know, I know, I dont look 72 but I am afraid its true.
> A card I got off Mrs D......on the front it says
> "this is a card for the worlds most handsome man".
> ...



Happy Birthday, have a great day.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> He was lying as well.



His mate who retired at the same time went back to work after a few weeks.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

Thomson said:


> Only another 35 and a half years till I retire. Tick tock, tick...



I'll be dead before you retire!

Dog walked, granola eaten, painkillers munched. Even the weight of a cup of coffee is painful right now.

PS, Happy Birthday Davey Boy. May you day be filled with craft beer and scantily clad TV historians.


----------



## GM (16 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 'Tis my birthday today .
> I know, I know, I dont look 72 but I am afraid its true.
> A card I got off Mrs D......on the front it says
> "this is a card for the worlds most handsome man".
> ...




Happy Birthday Dave,


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 'Tis my birthday today .
> I know, I know, I dont look 72 but I am afraid its true.
> A card I got off Mrs D......on the front it says
> "this is a card for the worlds most handsome man".
> ...


Happy Birthday


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> May you day be filled with craft beer and scantily clad TV historians.


Oi! That's my normal day - hands off!


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 'Tis my birthday today .
> I know, I know, I dont look 72 but I am afraid its true.
> A card I got off Mrs D......on the front it says
> "this is a card for the worlds most handsome man".
> ...


You'll never get there and back today, however...
Valley Spring Ln 
Toluca Lake,
CA 901602-2928 
USA


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 'Tis my birthday today .
> I know, I know, I dont look 72 but I am afraid its true.
> A card I got off Mrs D......on the front it says
> "this is a card for the worlds most handsome man".
> ...



Many happy returns, have a good 'un


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> View attachment 452664
> 
> Knocked 4 mins of my previous time.



Must have been a long day?
Ride it out from Calpe?


----------



## derrick (16 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Must have been a long day?
> Ride it out from Calpe?


Hard epic ride.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 'Tis my birthday today .
> I know, I know, I dont look 72 but I am afraid its true.
> A card I got off Mrs D......on the front it says
> "this is a card for the worlds most handsome man".
> ...


Good thing is,, you can cook those steaks after you've used them on your eye.

All the best for today.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

Will we make 1000 pages today?


----------



## jongooligan (16 Feb 2019)

Morning all and happy birthday to @Dave7.

Lazy start for us as it was Mrs. jg's leaving do last night and she's not exactly bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning. Only two more shifts for her before retirement - I'd better dig out the tandem and get it fettled.

My only ambition today is to get Mrs. jg to rub something into my saddle sores and see where that takes us.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Happy Birthday. I hope you have a fab day.
> View attachment 452665


How did you do that? Is there a site that allows you to copy them?


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2019)

Morning all, damp and grey here. Been out with the dog and a little later myself and MrsP are going out for lunch at the Green Dragon . later on from there we are planning easter away in North Norfolk, so some planning to do on eating places etc.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How did you do that? Is there a site that allows you to copy them?




Yes. Go to your brower. Type in birthday gifs and voila. Then download the one you want then press uplpad a file as per usual and hey presto.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2019)

Sunny, but not as warm as yesterday and there are some dark clouds around.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2019)

Just back from shopping in Barnstaple. Spot of lunch, then doggie walking next.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

Having a disagreement with Mrs D. She does not believe that Predator was the best film ever made. I told her to think about what she just said.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Having a disagreement with Mrs D. She does not believe that Predator was the best film ever made. I told her to think about what she just said.




I concur with Mrs D.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Having a disagreement with Mrs D. She does not believe that Predator was the best film ever made. I told her to think about what she just said.


Nah! The Expendables was the best.
Certainly the most realistic.......


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

No way! Nothing can beat Bill Duke letting rip at the forest with Old Painless.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2019)

Getting itchy feet!
Just booked 5 days away in Bude, with the caravan, next week. 
Weather's looking good.


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2019)

happy birthday @Dave7


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2019)

^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Getting itchy feet!
> Just booked 5 days away in Bude, with the caravan, next week.
> Weather's looking good.



5 says in Jude Law?


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> 5 says in Jude Law?


Eh?


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

Oh, Bude. Thought you said Jude.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

Cleaned up my hatchet, polished and re sealed the head with lacquer. Once properly dry I'll sharpen it. 

Quote fancy a crossbow to add to the projective weapon collection.


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2019)

just done the same 10 mile ride that I did on Wednesday, only 4 mins quicker, I am a cycling god (not) no it didn't have anything to do with no headwind today,


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Cleaned up my hatchet, polished and re sealed the head with lacquer. Once properly dry I'll sharpen it.
> 
> Quote fancy a crossbow to add to the projective weapon collection.




I did think about getting a crossbow at one time.


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2019)

Are you confusing crossbow with broomstick again


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> Are you confusing crossbow with broomstick again


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2019)

First ride of the year done. Only an 11 miler but a nice gentle start. Hopefully get another one in tomorrow (if I am sober ).
Birthday meal is going to be the old favourites of prawn cocktail followed by rump steak, chips and all the trimmings.
Oh, and a nice bottle of plonk.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> First ride of the year done. Only an 11 miler but a nice gentle start. Hopefully get another one in tomorrow (if I am sober ).
> Birthday meal is going to be the old favourites of prawn cocktail followed by rump steak, chips and all the trimmings.
> Oh, and a nice bottle of plonk.


Not forgetting the Black Forest Gateau............very 'Abigail's Party'.


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2019)

wot !! no frey bentos pie ??


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> wot !! no frey bentos pie ??


It's a given.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2019)

We're back, our granddaughter was six Monday, her party was today, held at the gran's house, now whilst it was nice to see the granddaughter and see her enjoy herself with her mates I find the gran, her family and her mates hard work, we've not got a lot in common.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Not forgetting the Black Forest Gateau............very 'Abigail's Party'.


Haha.....we were just saying exactly that


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> wot !! no frey bentos pie ??


Thought about it. Rump steak AND frey bentos ??? Too many good things there.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thought about it. Rump steak AND frey bentos ??? Too many good things there.


Which Fray Bentos(Note correct spelling) pie though?


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

No one has fond memories of the Tyne Brand period?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which Fray Bentos(Note correct spelling) pie though?


I grant that a 'double like'


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

Perilously close to 1000 posts. The moment we get there the forum will disappear and be replaced with something even more bizarre and inexplicable.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Perilously close to 1000 posts. The moment we get there the forum will disappear and be replaced with something even more bizarre and inexplicable.


Phillip Hammond intimated that the state pension will re - indexed in line with my alcohol intake when we hit 1000.
This time next year Rodders..........


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Perilously close to 1000 posts. The moment we get there the forum will disappear and be replaced with something even more bizarre and inexplicable.


Posts or Pages?


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2019)

we are past 1000 posts, close to page 1000 though


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

I heard that Guinness becomes free with the NHS and Dr Alice's clothes fall off on live TV.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I heard that Guinness becomes free with the NHS and Dr Alice's clothes fall off on live TV.


"Live tv" has a ten second delay in it.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

Excellent, gives me 10 seconds to get the VHS started. Freeze frame, zoom...


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2019)

Good morning peeps. A calm day here.


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2019)

Looks nice outside here, I have been in the office for a couple of hours and will venture out shortly, maybe to look at some caravans.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning peeps. A calm day here.



Bright and early


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bright and early




Your up early considering it is Sunday.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2019)

Good morning, it looks a lovely morning for a bike ride, but I'm on family duties. My old club is running the Starley Sportive today raising money for the local baby hospice and it looks like they've picked a great morning for it., This will be one of only a few I've missed.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

Good moaning. Arm really hurts today, struggled to pull me socks on. Dog walked, brewing g a Clooneys.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Good moaning. Arm really hurts today, struggled to pull me socks on. Dog walked, brewing g a Clooneys.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Mornin' owd 'uns. 
Just seen a news article saying that North Devon will be the warmest place in the UK today. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Paulus (17 Feb 2019)

Morning all, a lovely sunny day here. I'll be out with the dog soon and the MrsP wants to go to Myddleton House in Enfield to see the snowdrops in the garden. I'm hoping for a pub stop on the way home.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

Will we make 1000 pages today? I'm jolly excited!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Will we make 1000 pages today? I'm jolly excited!!!




Well. If you keep talking your usual drivel we should make it easily.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Will we make 1000 pages today? I'm jolly excited!!!


I've bought an extra supply of TenaMen to cope with the expected excitement.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Feb 2019)

Mrs. jg's penultimate shift today. Was woken at 6 o'clock by her alarm but managed to get back to sleep.

Came downstairs to find a mountain of washing up the result of Mrs. jg's baking frenzy yesterday. I don't even get to enjoy the goodies as they are for one of her many leaving do's. 

Windy here today but hoping to get out for a ride to see how the saddle sores are recovering. Dog walk first though.


----------



## GM (17 Feb 2019)

Morning all. Went out last night for a bit of  posh nosh with BIL and SIL. We try to meet up every couple of months and go to the same restaurant, everything fine until the bill came when they tried to overcharge us, quickly sorted but it did take the dairy off the evening a bit. 

Out for a ride later after a dog walk.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning peeps. A calm day here.


You are up early. You will have time for a double helping of fried mushrooms


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are up early. You will have time for a double helping of fried mushrooms




Wash your mouth out with soap.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

So, in the Drago household...

Mrs D is still recovering from abdominal surgery.
I've done my bicep tendon.

And now Mrs D has caught her foot on a door and cut it open.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a lovely sunny day here. I'll be out with the dog soon and the MrsP wants to go to Myddleton House in Enfield to see the snowdrops in the garden. I'm hoping for a pub stop on the way home.


You could come here and see the snowdrops in our garden. You can even have a free lager.
The offer finishes at 10.00 thoigh.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> So, in the Drago household...
> 
> Mrs D is still recovering from abdominal surgery.
> I've done my bicep tendon.
> ...




You 2 are danger to yourselves.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Will we make 1000 pages today? I'm jolly excited!!!


Excited I can understand but I thought it was only the good Doctor that got you jolly excited


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Will we make 1000 pages today?


We really must work together to ensure that @Dirk gets first post on page 1000.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

Dr Alice is getting herself ready for 1000 pages! A nice refreshing swim so shes chilled and ready.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We really must work together to ensure that @Dirk gets first post on page 1000.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> So, in the Drago household...
> 
> Mrs D is still recovering from abdominal surgery.
> I've done my bicep tendon.
> ...


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2019)

Hi I've been busy -
changed the bed
turned the mattress
done the ironing,
done the washing
cooked my breakfast
washed up
I need a rest


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

If you werent anally incontinent you wouldn't have had to do any of that!


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Hi I've been busy -
> changed the bed
> turned the mattress
> done the ironing,
> ...


Have a lie down on the freshly turned mattress.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

The advantages of a water bed, no turning of mattresses.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Oi you lot!
No mad posting frenzy in the next hour.
I'm off for a walk to my local for lunch.
Anyone making the 1000 page post in my absence will be condemned to a lifetime of wearing a pair of @Drago s worn underpants, filled with mushrooms, over their head.
Be warned.........


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Oi you lot!
> No mad posting frenzy in the next hour.
> I'm off for a walk to my local for lunch.
> Anyone making the 1000 page post in my absence will be condemned to a lifetime of wearing a pair of @Drago s worn underpants, filled with mushrooms, over their head.
> Be warned.........


You might just end up in

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8E0aZ387M_I
Doesn't care that

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K-rU9wsoH38


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Oi you lot!
> No mad posting frenzy in the next hour.
> I'm off for a walk to my local for lunch.
> Anyone making the 1000 page post in my absence will be condemned to a lifetime of wearing a pair of @Drago s worn underpants, filled with mushrooms, over their head.
> Be warned.........


I think even @welsh dragon would prefer the mushrooms to Dragos Y fronts


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think even @welsh dragon would prefer the mushrooms to Dragos Y fronts




Correct. Heaven save me from those abominations


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

18.4°C outside at the moment in my front garden. That's pretty warm for February!

PS. Back from the pub.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> 18.4°C outside at the moment in my front garden. That's pretty warm for February!
> 
> PS. Back from the pub.




About 11 deg here.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

14 Celsius here, or about 130° in old money.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> About 11 deg here.


11.4c here with a cold wind roll on the summer


----------



## Paulus (17 Feb 2019)

Still a lovely day here, been to the snowdrops, thanks for your offer Dave, but a bit tight timewise. Back via the pub and now at home waiting for the football to start.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Your up early considering it is Sunday.



Getting ready to go out on the bike


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning, it looks a lovely morning for a bike ride, but I'm on family duties. My old club is running the Starley Sportive today raising money for the local baby hospice and it looks like they've picked a great morning for it., This will be one of only a few I've missed.



Cov roads club is that??
Don't you bother riding with them any more?


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mornin' owd 'uns.
> Just seen a news article saying that North Devon will be the warmest place in the UK today. I'll keep ya posted.



Has it got warm??


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Will we make 1000 pages today? I'm jolly excited!!!



1000 pages or a naked Dr Alice?
Which one is more exciting?


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Well. If you keep talking your usual drivel we should make it easily.



Just mention Dr Alice and that will get the count up


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've bought an extra supply of TenaMen to cope with the expected excitement.



They could come in handy as the mention of someone else could result in a rather large mess


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wash your mouth out with soap.



Mushrooms.....yum yum especially with a bacon sarnie


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice is getting herself ready for 1000 pages! A nice refreshing swim so shes chilled and ready.
> 
> View attachment 452877



Is she pointing at you


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think even @welsh dragon would prefer the mushrooms to Dragos Y fronts



I'd hate to see them when Dr Alice appears on tv


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Getting ready to go out on the bike


Ride at night.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Phew! Just woke up.
I reckon they must have put 'sleeping peas' on my plate for Sunday lunch.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Phew! Just woke up.
> I reckon they must have put 'sleeping peas' on my plate for Sunday lunch.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zYngpjTCXXg


And go to Duggans!


----------



## jongooligan (17 Feb 2019)

Roads are dry so I went out on my good bike this afternoon. Only did 25 miles as I got too hot! 12*°*C here and the bloke over our back fence is cutting his lawn. Unheard of for Co. Durham at this time of year.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

Paddy Reilly? He's good mates with Pete O'Phile.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

For a certain someone

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U0J-h5o7mQQ


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> For a certain someone
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U0J-h5o7mQQ



What key is that in?


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

Perilously close to 1000 pages!


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Perilously close to 1000 pages!


Not quite yet.....


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> What key is that in?


It's in key?


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Not quite yet.....



But soon, soon...


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Got to go shopping tomorrow for a few bits and pieces for when we go away next week. Bit of a dilemma.
Do I take wine, or beer, to drink at night?


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Cov roads club is that??
> Don't you bother riding with them any more?



I stopped a few years ago, about the time I had my first encounter with angina, my pace was dropping off and I was finding it increasingly difficult to stay with the group, I was also loosing interest in spending my Sunday mornings sat in the pack holding a wheel. About that time a number of people dropped off the club rides and there were several people making their own way out to the cafe on their own, often we would ride back togather. These days I rarely get the chance to ride on a Sunday, but if I do I'll often go to the cafe they're using and have a catch up with friends who are still riding with the club, and my regular Thursday ride to Hatton usually involves a meet up with old club mates


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Got to go shopping tomorrow for a few bits and pieces for when we go away next week. Bit of a dilemma.
> Do I take wine, or beer, to drink at night?


No whiskey!!


----------



## jongooligan (17 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> No whiskey!!



Or whisky.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Or whisky.


If you must.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

Or gin.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Or gin.


"Holy Water".
There's a chance it'd send you blind though.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2019)

Looking at the weather forcast on Country File looks like we are in for some really nice weather next week especially after Tuesday. Wooohooo. Bring it on.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Looking at the weather forcast on Country File looks like we are in for some really nice weather next week especially after Tuesday. Wooohooo. Bring it on.


That's why I'm taking the caravan to Bude on Wednesday. These things aren't just thrown together, you know...


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Looking at the weather forcast on Country File looks like we are in for some really nice weather next week especially after Tuesday. Wooohooo. Bring it on.



Rural based dirty pervers watch Country Phile.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Rural based dirty pervers watch Country Phile.




. You are a sad man.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Rural based dirty pervers watch Country Phile.


Country File is for urban dwelling wannabes with their Hunter wellies, Range Rover Evoque's, Barbour jackets and children called Harry and Tarquin.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

Poor kid must be confused with 2 names.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Poor kid must be confused with 2 names.


That's just his sister....


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Looking at the weather forcast on Country File looks like we are in for some really nice weather next week especially after Tuesday. Wooohooo. Bring it on.


And this weeks weather?


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . You are a sad man.


Dr. Alice won't appear, if he carries on.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Feb 2019)

Mrs. jg just walked in with her lunch in her hands after being out of the house for over 14 hours. Not the first time she's been so overworked that she hasn't had a meal break but I'm happy to say it was the last.

It's her last shift tomorrow after 37 years in the NHS.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2019)

998..... getting closer @Dirk


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Mrs. jg just walked in with her lunch in her hands after being out of the house for over 14 hours. Not the first time she's been so overworked that she hasn't had a meal break but I'm happy to say it was the last.
> 
> It's her last shift tomorrow after 37 years in the NHS.


There'll have been a few changes in the job in those years.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> It's her last shift tomorrow after 37 years in the NHS.


We're all rooting for her on her last day. 
Savour it and remember that feeling of freedom on the last time you walk out of the premises.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 998..... getting closer @Dirk


I reckon we're about 16 posts off.
Just need Traindriver to come along and post dump.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Mrs. jg just walked in with her lunch in her hands after being out of the house for over 14 hours. Not the first time she's been so overworked that she hasn't had a meal break but I'm happy to say it was the last.
> *
> It's her last shift tomorrow after 37 years in the NHS.*



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww4v2cP-MDo


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2019)

wont be long now


----------



## jongooligan (17 Feb 2019)

Bottle of bubbles in the fridge for Mrs. jg's retirement tomorrow. May have to open it tonight if we get to 1,000 pages.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

13 more posts to go..........


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

12


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2019)

11


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2019)

10


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2019)

9


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

I


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Don't


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Know


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2019)

5


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

If


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

I


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Can


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Stand


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

The


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Excitement


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Any


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

Longer


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)




----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2019)




----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

Holy Mary Mother of Trump - 1000 pages!!!! Dr Alice should be round any minute to do sexy things to me.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Holy Mary Mother of Trump - 1000 pages!!!! Dr Alice should be round any minute to do sexy things to me.


Telly!!

The delay on live broadcasts.


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2019)

That is worth raising a glass too.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> That is worth raising a glass too.


I just did.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2019)

Wow. This was totally underwhelming. A bit like watching paint dry.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. This was totally underwhelming. A bit like watching paint dry.


I'm having mushrooms to celebrate.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm having mushrooms to celebrate.


Magic, our Morris.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm having mushrooms to celebrate.



Mmmm.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Holy Mary Mother of Trump - 1000 pages!!!! Dr Alice should be round any minute to do sexy things to me.


Never got to the record button?


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mmmm.


ushrooms.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2019)

1001....................


...................cleans a big. big carpet, for less than half a crown!


Who remembers that?


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> 1001....................
> 
> 
> ...................cleans a big. big carpet, for less than half a crown!
> ...


Nah.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I stopped a few years ago, about the time I had my first encounter with angina, my pace was dropping off and I was finding it increasingly difficult to stay with the group, I was also loosing interest in spending my Sunday mornings sat in the pack holding a wheel. About that time a number of people dropped off the club rides and there were several people making their own way out to the cafe on their own, often we would ride back togather. These days I rarely get the chance to ride on a Sunday, but if I do I'll often go to the cafe they're using and have a catch up with friends who are still riding with the club, and my regular Thursday ride to Hatton usually involves a meet up with old club mates



A mate used to ride with them till, he left and went up to Scotland a few years ago. He used to go out with the A run and said they were forever leaving people behind when they had punctures and it used to cause a bit of a stink. I seem to recollect there was a whole thread about it on the forum a few years ago.
He used to do the mid week runs with them sometimes on the Tuesdays and Thursdays he was off. He was into the mid week tt's also


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Or whisky.



He's Irish


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> "Holy Water".
> There's a chance it'd send you blind though.



If you drunk enough, or it was dodgy home brew


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Rural based dirty pervers watch Country Phile.



I'm interested to know what she get up to then?


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I reckon we're about 16 posts off.
> Just need Traindriver to come along and post dump.



Leave the honours to you


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> He's Irish


I'm Yorkshire Born and Bred.
Buttered in Ireland.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Holy Mary Mother of Trump - 1000 pages!!!! Dr Alice should be round any minute to do sexy things to me.



And did she?


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'm Yorkshire Born and Bred.
> Buttered in Ireland.



Hence the connection to the Irish version of the drink


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> And did she?


He'd been on the gin. Couldn't see a thing!


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> He'd been on the gin. Couldn't see a thing!



Poor old Dr Alice, would have been disappointed, he would have been unable to stand proud


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Poor old Dr Alice, would have been disappointed, he would have been unable to stand proud


"Brewers Droop"?


----------



## jongooligan (18 Feb 2019)

Up with the lark to take Mrs. jg in for her last shift. Champagne in the fridge for when she gets home.

I've also got to go into my old office to hand in my security passes and IT equipment but that's it. We're done. We pick up the motorhome tomorrow and we'll be on the road on Wednesday.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Up with the lark to take Mrs. jg in for her last shift. Champagne in the fridge for when she gets home.
> 
> I've also got to go into my old office to hand in my security passes and IT equipment but that's it. We're done. We pick up the motorhome tomorrow and we'll be on the road on Wednesday.



Enjoy


----------



## Paulus (18 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> 1001....................
> 
> 
> ...................cleans a big. big carpet, for less than half a crown!
> ...


Yep.

Morning all, up with the lark this day. I woke up really early, 4.30 . All the usual things to do plus a friends birthday drink at lunchtime. so already planning on an early night tonight.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Up with the lark to take Mrs. jg in for her last shift. Champagne in the fridge for when she gets home.
> 
> I've also got to go into my old office to hand in my security passes and IT equipment but that's it. We're done. We pick up the motorhome tomorrow and we'll be on the road on Wednesday.


What a day, eh?


----------



## Paulus (18 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Up with the lark to take Mrs. jg in for her last shift. Champagne in the fridge for when she gets home.
> 
> I've also got to go into my old office to hand in my security passes and IT equipment but that's it. We're done. We pick up the motorhome tomorrow and we'll be on the road on Wednesday.


Enjoy retirement is the way forward.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2019)

Good morning from a cold, dark, wet middle of nowhere.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Yep.
> 
> Morning all, up with the lark this day. I woke up really early, 4.30 . All the usual things to do plus a friends birthday drink at lunchtime. so already planning on an early night tonight.



Too much ale at lunchtime? 
Wrecked by the afternoon


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> What a day, eh?



Sounds a tough one


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Muttley walked, breakfast then pain killers.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning from a cold, dark, wet middle of nowhere.



You lost again?


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

Off to the Docs this morning for retinal eye scanning. Will be walking back as though I was wearing beer goggles due to the drops they use.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> A mate used to ride with them till, he left and went up to Scotland a few years ago. He used to go out with the A run and said they were forever leaving people behind when they had punctures and it used to cause a bit of a stink. I seem to recollect there was a whole thread about it on the forum a few years ago.
> He used to do the mid week runs with them sometimes on the Tuesdays and Thursdays he was off. He was into the mid week tt's also



It was only the family run that would wait, the rest of the rides were the devil take the hindmost type ride most of the time, I was a member for 20-25 years starting about 1989 and used to do the veterens ride, the B ride, had some good times and made some good friends.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You lost again?




I am always lost.


----------



## GM (18 Feb 2019)

Morning all. This time next year we could be 2000 pages Rodders


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> It was only the family run that would wait, the rest of the rides were the devil take the hindmost type ride most of the time, I was a member for 20-25 years starting about 1989 and used to do the veterens ride, the B ride, had some good times and made some good friends.



Before my mate left for Scotland a few years ago I went over to his on a Tuesday and went on that ride ride with him.
He only lived a 5 minute ride from the pub where the club meets. Some nice guys on the ride, classic case of midweek ride gang of retired people and shift workers like us


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

Back from the docs with eyes like Marty Feldman.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Back from the docs with eyes like Marty Feldman.



Hope Dr Alice isnt on telly then


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2019)

Bit of a "nothing" day today as I am decidedly fragile, so Welshie, please go easy on me.
I have to sort Mrs Ds car insurance out. I spent 90 mind numbing minutes on it yesterday and then the *^$'* comparison web site crashed. So I phoned the insurance company direct and spoke to an asian lady who I am sure is very nice (if I could understand her). The part I could understand is that they want £50 more than the comparison site quoted. I eventually gave up and will try again this morning.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Up with the lark to take Mrs. jg in for her last shift. Champagne in the fridge for when she gets home.
> 
> I've also got to go into my old office to hand in my security passes and IT equipment but that's it. We're done. We pick up the motorhome tomorrow and we'll be on the road on Wednesday.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=egMWlD3fLJ8


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> What a day, eh?


Two lots heading out Wednesday!


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Back from the docs with eyes like Marty Feldman.


Hopefully they're in better shape than his.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully they're in better shape than his.


Reckon so.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Reckon so.


Reckon so!
He died in '82.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Well, he'll have lost a bit on weight by now then.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Well, he'll have lost a bit on weight by now then.


A wee bit.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

I bet he can now fit into that old pair of Jean's again.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

Eyes are slowly getting back to normal now; not so blurred.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2019)

Change of plan this morning, I got to the Braunston Marina and the cafe was closed, I'm now in Netty's in Willoughby.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

You're up Holly Willoughby?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> You're up Holly Willoughby?




Dirty boy


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Her Sister is even nicer.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Her Sister is even nicer.


??
_"...served in the court of Henry VIII and fought in the Scottish campaign..."_


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Her Sister is even nicer.


who? Welsh Dragons ? surely no one can be nicer than her !!!


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> ??
> _"...served in the court of Henry VIII and fought in the Scottish campaign..."_



Ok, shes knocking on a bit now, I grant you.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> who? Welsh Dragons ? surely no one can be nicer than her !!!



Arse kisser!


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2019)

I'm back, 57 miles covered and a very enjoyable morning out it was, tough on the way back into the breeze though, the bikes a lot nicer now I've replaced the bottom bracket, I've just got to find a way to stop the shoes creaking that lasts.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Arse kisser!




Shut up you. Carry on @Dave7 .


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Arse kisser!


Thats me


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Shut up you. Carry on @Dave7 .


Let me understand this clearly, before I make a mistake.
I complimented you.
Drago accused me of being an arse kisser.
And then you told me to carry on.....as in you want me to kiss it ???


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

^^^ That's exactly how I'm interpreting it.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Let me understand this clearly, before I make a mistake.
> I complimented you.
> Drago accused me of being an arse kisser.
> And then you told me to carry on.....as in you want me to kiss it ???






Drago said:


> ^^^ That's exactly how I'm interpreting it.



As in you can carry on complimenting me


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

But in Dave's culture its customary to compliment someone by farting in their presence.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> As in you can carry on complimenting me


Such a shame. In that case I will just go and have a very cold shower.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Found my old Blackwater baseball cap. Ah, memories of BG'ing in the States. Oh to be young again.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Found my old Blackwater baseball cap. Ah, memories of BG'ing in the States. Oh to be young again.


We willbe forever young


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Damn straight bud. The Drago guarantee - bigger, fitter, faster, stronger! 

Plenty of dog in the old life yet.

I do wish I was still young and not quite so knackered enough to do some more contracting. Perhaps a sign of retirement boredom?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Ok, shes knocking on a bit now, I grant you.



Who @welsh dragon?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Who @welsh dragon?




Be very careful Mr TD.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

So, Miss Dragon, do you have a younger sister and is she a bouncy TV archaeologist?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> So, Miss Dragon, do you have a younger sister and is she a bouncy TV archaeologist?




I have an older sister, and the answer is NO.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

You're 19, so she must be, what, 21, 22? A TV historian then?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> You're 19, so she must be, what, 21, 22? A TV historian then?


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

My dog's just thrown up on our living room carpet.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> You're 19, so she must be, what, 21, 22? A TV historian then?



And a load more years


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Damn straight bud. The Drago guarantee - bigger, fitter, faster, stronger!
> 
> Plenty of dog in the old life yet.
> 
> I do wish I was still young and not quite so knackered enough to do some more contracting. Perhaps a sign of retirement boredom?


"Contracting".....as what?
You do seem to have retired young which wont help. I was about ok at 63 but that was 9 long years ago


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> And a load more years




.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> "Contracting".....as what?
> You do seem to have retired young which wont help. I was about ok at 63 but that was 9 long years ago



Bodyguarding, military security, boat security, that sort of stuff.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Damn straight bud. The Drago guarantee - bigger, fitter, faster, stronger!
> 
> Plenty of dog in the old life yet.
> 
> I do wish I was still young and not quite so knackered enough to do some more contracting. Perhaps a sign of retirement boredom?


Or 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fcNb0HKVV0Y


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Bodyguarding, military security, boat security, that sort of stuff.


You told me that you did a 'novelty' drag act on cruise ships......


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

One day terrorists will take over the village shop and I'll get my chance to go all John McLane on their asses.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> One day terrorists will take over the village shop and I'll get my chance to go all John McLane on their asses.


Hit 'em with yer 'andbag!


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Yuppie kay ay....oooh, my back!


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Yuppie kay ay....oooh, my back!


Calm down Priscilla......


----------



## jongooligan (18 Feb 2019)

One of the four cakes Mrs. jg has been eating today.








And as well as the shampoo I put in the fridge earlier there are also four bottles of Prosecco to get through. Not my favourite but sacrifices must be made and I will manfully try to make sure it doesn't go down the sink.

My old team gave me a selection of poncey IPA's and a very welcome bottle of Ardbeg when I sneaked into the office this morning.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> One of the four cakes Mrs. jg has been eating today.
> 
> View attachment 453285
> 
> ...


What'll tha be having with the shampoo?


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

I once went out with a nurse. She was a dead a filthy[THE NEXT 14 PARAGRAPHS OF UTTER FILTH, WITH DIAGRAMS AND POLAROIDS, DELETED BY MODS - DRAGO IS TO REPORT TO PAT IN HIS LEDERHOSEN FOR A SEVERE THRASHING ACROSS THE BACK OF THE THIGHS]


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> One of the four cakes Mrs. jg has been eating today.
> 
> View attachment 453285
> 
> ...


I bet there was a huge sigh of relief when she walked in the door.
Tomorrow is the first day of the rest of her life.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Yep, now living can begin.


----------



## jongooligan (18 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> What'll tha be having with the shampoo?



As'll be havin Linguine de Mare followed by a few of them poncey IPA's and I shouldn't wonder that I don't get some of that Ardbeg dahn mi neck.


----------



## jongooligan (18 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I bet there was a huge sigh of relief when she walked in the door.
> Tomorrow is the first day of the rest of her life.



Went to pick her up from work. She seems stunned. Keeps repeating, 'it's the end of an era'.

She'll be grand tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Went to pick her up from work. She seems stunned. Keeps repeating, 'it's the end of an era'.
> 
> She'll be grand tomorrow.


Takes a while to sink in.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Takes a while to sink in.



Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Went to pick her up from work. She seems stunned. Keeps repeating, 'it's the end of an era'.
> 
> She'll be grand tomorrow.


Just make sure the alarm isn't set.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

That's odd.......a couple of my posts have disappeared.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Yes. That is odd. Mysterious even.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's odd.......a couple of my posts have disappeared.


When did you last have them?


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> When did you last have them?


They were there a little while ago.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

They went with his marbles


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> They were there a little while ago.


Left with @Dave7's passport?


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> They went with his marbles


There's about an hours worth of posts disappeared into the ether - not just mine.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

PM me Papa Dirkie.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> There's about an hours worth of posts disappeared into the ether - not just mine.


Half seven whilst quarter to nine?


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Half seven whilst quarter to nine?


Them's the ones.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Them's the ones.



Anyone got any ideas where the posts went?


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Yes, they were confiscated. We can have them back after school if were good.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Anyone got any ideas where the posts went?


Something to do with Prince Charles and a goat, I believe.
I could be mistaken though......


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Yes, they were confiscated. We can have them back after school if were good.



Were they naughty?


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Steady on Papa Dirkie, I dont want another thigh thrashing. I think Pat's beginning to enjoy it too much


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Them's the ones.


Thought you were quiet.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thought you were quiet.


It was @Drago s fault....


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Oh Lordy, I've gone done it again


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Oh Lordy, I've gone done it again


LOL


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

I probably deserved my thigh slapping that time to be fair. It's just I cant stand politicians, and cant resist the chance to extract the wee out of them. A Mr N.Kruschev of Moscow complained about that one.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Feb 2019)

*Mod's Note:*
I get that retired people have lots of time in their hands  but lately this thread has attracted complains about innuendos inappropriate to a family forum.
Please think of the ... erm ... great-grandchildren that could stumble upon this thread?


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

How could a young lass like you have great grand children?


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

Ooh! Matron!


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Our Pat needs to be careful getting too close to me. Dr Alice is a very jealous lady.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Our Pat needs to be careful getting too close to me. Dr Alice is a very jealous lady.


No worries, I'm too short for you, only 5ft 2, I'd need a ladder to get any closer than your toes


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

5 feet 2, eh? Just the right height to perch a cup of tea on!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> 5 feet 2, eh? Just the right height to perch a cup of tea on!


Cup of tea??
Sorry, we are incompatible, I'm a double espresso woman


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> 5 feet 2, eh? Just the right height to perch a cup of tea on!


I like a man who lives dangerously.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

You better not be coming on to me!


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> You better not be coming on to me!


Nah - it's a spectator sport. A bit like skydiving without a parachute.


----------



## derrick (18 Feb 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> No worries, I'm too short for you, only 5ft 2, I'd need a ladder to get any closer than your toes


You would not want to be climbing past his y fronts.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

I'll have you know that my Y fronts are Grade 1 listed.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I'll have you know that my Y fronts are Grade 1 listed.



And carry a government health warning .


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nah - it's a spectator sport. A bit like skydiving without a parachute.



Swimming with sharks


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2019)

Morning folks. Another rainy start to the day.


----------



## Paulus (19 Feb 2019)

Sunny start here. It's going to be a nice day.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2019)

Going to be a nice day here.
Off out for a ride this morning then doing a bit of shopping, followed by doggie walking and lawn mowing.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Cup of tea??
> Sorry, we are incompatible, I'm a double espresso woman


You dont have to drink it, just stand there with it on your head.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You dont have to drink it, just stand there with it on your head.


There's a joke in there somewhere.........


----------



## screenman (19 Feb 2019)

Swim done just waiting to meet up with eldest lad for a coffee whilst his car is serviced, bike ride later maybe.


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

An early frost, but already bright and warming up here. Bicep burning today. Ggrrrr...


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> And carry a government health warning .



I bought them from the gift shop on Gruinard island.


----------



## jongooligan (19 Feb 2019)

No alarm today (or ever again).

Off to pick up the motorhome in a few minutes. Mrs. jg quite excited. Me, less so. Still think it could be a money pit.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Off to pick up the motorhome in a few minutes. Mrs. jg quite excited. Me, less so. Still think it could be a money pit.


Depends on how much use you give it.


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

Sun is shining in the sky,
Drago has damaged a bicep tendon,
He's quite grumpy,
Everyone else can play,
And don't you know,
It's a beautiful new day, hey hey hey.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2019)

One of my grandsons had his first driving lesson the other day. God help everyone who was on the road.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> One of my grandsons had his first driving lesson the other day. God help everyone who was on the road.


Wait whilst I start driving, there'll be no-one on the roads but me.


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

Ooh, Nazzie Megastructures is on TV.


----------



## Paulus (19 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> No alarm today (or ever again).
> 
> Off to pick up the motorhome in a few minutes. Mrs. jg quite excited. Me, less so. Still think it could be a money pit.


If you use it a lot instead of usind B+b's or hotels, it could save you loads of money.
What make motorhome are you getting?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wait whilst I start driving, there'll be no-one on the roads but me.



I'm glad i don't live in Yorkshire.


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm glad i don't live in Yorkshire.



Agreed. Too many old men riding downhill in bathtubs for my liking.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm glad i don't live in Yorkshire.


The roads'd be quiet though!


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2019)

Been shopping........need to recover........too stressful......


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> One of my grandsons had his first driving lesson the other day. God help everyone who was on the road.



Haven't heard anything on the national news


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm glad i don't live in Yorkshire.



Agreed 
Too many odd bods about


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> No alarm today (or ever again).
> 
> Off to pick up the motorhome in a few minutes. Mrs. jg quite excited. Me, less so. Still think it could be a money pit.


I am with @Dirk on this. You have to make sure you really use it or its dead money. We spent a lot of money on a static. All mod cons and lovely sea views. But we just didnt use it often enough. Fortunately the site owner wanted our spot for developing so when we sold it we didnt take a massive hit.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2019)

Best laid plans etc. Forcast WAS good so I planned a ride. However I had to go into town. WoW it was bl**dy freezing and I was glad I missed the ride.
Back home now enjoying a medicinal cognac& port while listening to the oldies.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am with @Dirk on this. You have to make sure you really use it or its dead money. We spent a lot of money on a static. All mod cons and lovely sea views. But we just didnt use it often enough. Fortunately the site owner wanted our spot for developing so when we sold it we didnt take a massive hit.


We spend approximately 3 months a year away in the caravan. I would not buy a brand new van.
Taking into consideration the amount of use, type of use and type of sites we use....I'd be scared of scratching a new one and also taking the depreciation hit.
There's a sweet spot with vans and motorhomes where it makes most financial sense - usually somewhere between 5 to 10 years old.
I worked it out the other day and figured that I'd actually made a £60 profit on my old caravan after 4 years and over 250 nights away.
Now, that I can live with.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

Where's @numbnuts?


----------



## jongooligan (19 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> What make motorhome are you getting?



It's a Peugeot chassis and engine (2.2 diesel) with a coach built body by Autosleeper. Deliberately bought a two berth one as we don't want anyone else tagging along. Heading up to Northumberland tomorrow for a couple of nights just as a familiarisation trip.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> It's a Peugeot chassis and engine (2.2 diesel) with a coach built body by Autosleeper. Deliberately bought a two berth one as we don't want anyone else tagging along. Heading up to Northumberland tomorrow for a couple of nights just as a familiarisation trip.


We're heading off tomorrow down to Bude in Cornwall for 5 days.


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

Shoulder burning. The weight of a cup of tea is enough to be uncomfortable. Drago ain't going nowhere.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE="jongooligan, post: 5541777, member: 465"

Deliberately bought a two berth one as we don't want anyone else tagging along..[/QUOTE]
Well thats my holiday plans knackered then


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> jongooligan said:
> 
> 
> > Deliberately bought a two berth one as we don't want anyone else tagging along..
> ...


Take a tent!


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Take a tent!



Are you suggesting he shoplift from Go Outdoors?


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Are you suggesting he shoplift from Go Outdoors?


The staff in one local, to me, wouldn't be bothered.


----------



## screenman (19 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> The staff in one local, to me, wouldn't be bothered.



Do they have staff in them, seem pretty scarce when you want help.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Take a tent!



And pitch up next to them


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

I knew it, the zombie apocalypse is coming and only old Drago is prepared.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...disease-us-canada-elk-moose-die-a8784816.html

Looks even worse than that CJD Jacob's Cracker Disease thing that was doing the rounds a while back.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I knew it, the zombie apocalypse is coming and only old Drago is prepared.
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...disease-us-canada-elk-moose-die-a8784816.html
> 
> Looks even worse than that CJD Jacob's Cracker Disease thing that was doing the rounds a while back.


A notafiable disease, of a similar strain to CJD


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I knew it, the zombie apocalypse is coming and only old Drago is prepared.
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...disease-us-canada-elk-moose-die-a8784816.html
> 
> Looks even worse than that CJD Jacob's Cracker Disease thing that was doing the rounds a while back.


Oh deer!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2019)

Good evening campers.  The last 2-3 weeks have been fun and some will have noticed I've been missing in action. Some are aware I've been ill in hospital following a brain haemorrage. I was in for 13 nights and now been home a week. There will be a few small victories I'll want to share so thought I'd get this out there now. Using a computer is a bit of a strain so there is an element of cut and paste here. Feel free to ask questions if you wish and I'll answer as openly as possible.

"He is lucid but has moments of confusion".............love it, absolutely love it. I guess Mrs P will have said this many, many times to friends. It means I get looked after quite well but seems an extreme option.

Most who know me will appreciate I maintain any confidence placed in me but I am very open about my own life. It is no secret for example I am epileptic and had a heart attack. I prefer knowledge about me to be clear and accurate rather than rumour.

As far as I'm concerned any remark, unless I specifically comment, regarding my health is for public consumption and should be used to clear up confusion. So;


It's likely I will lose my driving licence for 12 months. This is standard procedure. When the same happened in 2011 for epilepsy it took six weeks for a story to get round my customers of a drink/drive ban. This is why I'm so keen on accurate public information.
I've suffered a "subarachnoid haemorrhage." - Google it. This can come, as in my case, from nowhere; the pain and scariness is intense. I can't recall ever being so scared. I was "home alone" at the time. I'm convinced my choice to call an ambulance before seeking local help at least saved my life and probably much more. When I "fitted" I was at RPH, magnificent people.
I've binned all my cycling targets for 2019 but set a few new ones. I don't intend to ride much until Easter when I hope it will be warmer. The plan is to get back to riding as badly as before!
Recovery involves both the physical repair but also, pretty much exclusively to head injuries, the mental repair. It will be slow but I am GOING to do this
* Lastly I would add if you or anyone you know begins to suffer very intense or unusual headaches call an ambulance. This is what I did and I have survived. My number one piece of advice is simply do not muck about.*


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2019)

Evening Paul. Nice to hear from you. Mr WD is often lucid, but has many moments of confusion, but that is for another totally different reason .

I am so glad that you intend to get back on your bike and to be a complete embarassement like the rest of us retirees who have aspirations regarding our abilities at cycling, but sadly the reality is often altogether another matter (accept for Dave) who probably does more cycling than the rest of us put together. Good advice as always about calling for an ambulance as well.

Keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on. All the best.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2019)

Hope things improve Paul.
You never know what's around the corner, especially as we get older.
All we can do is enjoy what we can, when we can.


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

Holy Trump Father of Jesus, you've been through the wars! Glad you're on the mend and back in the wee wee and boiled cabbage lounge


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good evening campers.  The last 2-3 weeks have been fun and some will have noticed I've been missing in action. Some are aware I've been ill in hospital following a brain haemorrage. I was in for 13 nights and now been home a week. There will be a few small victories I'll want to share so thought I'd get this out there now. Using a computer is a bit of a strain so there is an element of cut and paste here. Feel free to ask questions if you wish and I'll answer as openly as possible.
> 
> "He is lucid but has moments of confusion".............love it, absolutely love it. I guess Mrs P will have said this many, many times to friends. It means I get looked after quite well but seems an extreme option.
> 
> ...


The last time I was concerned by what any medical staff said something about me, was the day of the last eclipse of the 20th century. The day after the nuts went. One nurse whispering to another, on change over, about what had been done. Doctors whispering I was used to, nurses were something new.

I'm fairly open about the epilepsy and the cancer. Often to the point of scaring the hell out of others. Both were/are out of anyones control, and it wasn't anything I, or anyone, did/didn't do that was the cause of either.

Never let anyone knock you for living with something beyond your control. It's been illegal since 1996, the last call anyone hears when they carry on trying to.

I've known no other way, epilepsy wise, you found out in later life. Would I have managed as well if the same had happened to me? Who knows.

Get back on your bike, in a timescale to suit yourself, not others. And that includes the medical staff who may voice their opinions.

Best o'luck from this point forwards.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good evening campers.  The last 2-3 weeks have been fun and some will have noticed I've been missing in action. Some are aware I've been ill in hospital following a brain haemorrage. I was in for 13 nights and now been home a week. There will be a few small victories I'll want to share so thought I'd get this out there now. Using a computer is a bit of a strain so there is an element of cut and paste here. Feel free to ask questions if you wish and I'll answer as openly as possible.
> 
> "He is lucid but has moments of confusion".............love it, absolutely love it. I guess Mrs P will have said this many, many times to friends. It means I get looked after quite well but seems an extreme option.
> 
> ...



Blimey, sorry to hear about what has happened to you.
I hope you make a good recovery, and don't start trying to rush it. Take it steady and best wishes.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2019)

Good Day! Thank you all for the kind comments and messages. Very much appreciated.

Yesterday was my best to date, a little tired in the afternoon - 90 minutes nap* - but didn't need to go bed till 10.45pm.

* It took Mrs P nearly an hour to convince me it was still Tuesday.

Several visitors expected today and I'm really happy to know how many club members care enough to drop in etc.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2019)

You beat me to it Paul. Good morning folks. A dull start, but tomorrow we should have nice weather.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

Dull, grey, shoulder hurts.


----------



## gavroche (20 Feb 2019)

Off to Devon tomorrow for a few days. Not taking the bike though but taking 6 year old grandson.


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2019)

gavroche said:


> Off to Devon tomorrow for a few days. Not taking the bike though but taking 6 year old grandson.


If you're coming to Devon...........I'm off to Cornwall.


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Dull, grey, shoulder hurts.


Is the other one shiney and pink?


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2019)

Good morning folks, I'm down the doctors half nine for a blood test, till then I'm not alowed to eat, my belly thinks my throats been cut. I'm looking forward to our visit to a local cafe later on, then we're in the club for most of the afternoon.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good evening campers.  The last 2-3 weeks have been fun and some will have noticed I've been missing in action. Some are aware I've been ill in hospital following a brain haemorrage. I was in for 13 nights and now been home a week. There will be a few small victories I'll want to share so thought I'd get this out there now. Using a computer is a bit of a strain so there is an element of cut and paste here. Feel free to ask questions if you wish and I'll answer as openly as possible.
> 
> "He is lucid but has moments of confusion".............love it, absolutely love it. I guess Mrs P will have said this many, many times to friends. It means I get looked after quite well but seems an extreme option.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2019)

Cycling in to Barnstaple this morning. 
Eyesight test at Specsavers followed by a trip to the dentist for a filling.
Should be a fun filled morning.....


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Evening Paul. Nice to hear from you. Mr WD is often lucid, but has many moments of confusion, but that is for another totally different reason .



Hmmm - I haven't been allowed near the confused bottle yet!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2019)

@PaulSB , as others have said, sorry to hear what you have gone thro but glad to see you on the road to recovery.
As @classic33 said, lots of things are "out of or hands" but you do seem to have a good attitude to life.
5 years ago (approx) I had, literally been boasting to myself that, at 67, I had such good health. Next day I was p*ssing blood . Like you and many others I am grateful to the medical staff as, after I had lost over 3 pints of blood they managed to stop it and (i believe) saved my life.
Similat to Mr @welsh dragon I have lots of confused moments, however I dont seem to get the lucid ones .
Keep peddling Bro (when you are able) but to borrow the words of a famous professor called @Drago just call in for your fix of cabbage and wee wee.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2019)

gavroche said:


> Off to Devon tomorrow for a few days. Not taking the bike though but taking 6 year old grandson.


Not as much fun as your bike but you can enjoy kicking the 6 year old around


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

gavroche said:


> Off to Devon tomorrow for a few days. Not taking the bike though but taking 6 year old grandson.



How many miles a day do you manage on him?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Cycling in to Barnstaple this morning.
> Eyesight test at Specsavers followed by a trip to the dentist for a filling.
> Should be a fun filled morning.....


If your eyes are bad and you cant read the Specsavers sign......its the one next to Boots


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2019)

Morning campers.
A soggy day here (must change my Y fronts).
I have time for some light exercises, some toast, then off to golf.


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2019)

Morning all, brightish here at the moment. Just having my toast and marmalade and a mug of tea then it is out over the fields with the dog, and then finish off painting the back bedroom walls and then that room is done. MrsP has plans for me to do the hallway next.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

Its painkiller o clock.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2019)

I am off to the metropolis known as Welshpool. Deep joy.


----------



## jongooligan (20 Feb 2019)

Best wishes @PaulSB. Hope all goes well. 

Cold, grey and blowing a hooley here - not what we wanted for our first motorhome trip. Fridge chilling down off the mains (a tip from @Dirk) ready to be filled with beer and prosecco.

We'll be about 70 miles from home so it would have been a good opportunity for me to ride there but Mrs. jg seems reluctant to drive the van that far on her own. Don't know why as this was all her idea in the first place. Looks like 
I'll becoming a chauffeur in retirement.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You beat me to it Paul. Good morning folks. A dull start, but tomorrow we should have nice weather.


Didn't someone say


welsh dragon said:


> Looking at the weather forcast on Country File looks like we are in for some really nice weather next week especially after Tuesday. Wooohooo. Bring it on.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2019)

Well that hit the spot, Astley Book Farm do a lovely sausage sandwich.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day! Thank you all for the kind comments and messages. Very much appreciated.
> 
> Yesterday was my best to date, a little tired in the afternoon - 90 minutes nap* - but didn't need to go bed till 10.45pm.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that, it's nice of your friends to come round and see you 
Have a few more naps aswell


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> If you're coming to Devon...........I'm off to Cornwall.



Something you know about him??


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am off to the metropolis known as Welshpool. Deep joy.



Sounds wonderful


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

Eye drop O Clock.


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> How many miles a day do you manage on him?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2019)

I have returned. Very exciting it was as well i can tell you. I used the New by-pass. Doesn't get any more exciting than that does it. . And it is raining now. So that is me for the rest of the day. Fire started, and i am going to watch Sheltand what i recorded last night.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. Very exciting it was as well i can tell you. I used the New by-pass. Doesn't get any more exciting than that does it. . And it is raining now. So that is me for the rest of the day. Fire started, and i am going to watch Sheltand what i recorded last night.



Did you put your foot down on the by-pass  What are you burning down......the house 
Shetland is brilliant, but what we tend to do with those crime dramas is series link them, then try to watch them over a few nights. There are normally so many twist and turns you need to watch them close together. There are some great crime dramas on BBC and ITV and they are so much better than the reality crap on tv


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did you put your foot down on the by-pass  What are you burning down......the house
> Shetland is brilliant, but what we tend to do with those crime dramas is series link them, then try to watch them over a few nights. There are normally so many twist and turns you need to watch them close together. There are some great crime dramas on BBC and ITV and they are so much better than the reality crap on tv




I sometimes record whole series then binge watch them. All4 have some fab dramas on as well. Some are German, swedish, French etc, but they are very good.


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2019)

Just had a major filling done with no anaesthetic........means I can go to the pub for lunch and not dribble beer out of the side of my mouth.
Is that dedication, or what?!


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I sometimes record whole series then binge watch them. All4 have some fab dramas on as well. Some are German, swedish, French etc, but they are very good.


German, Swedish, French, welsh, its all the same really but with different accents.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2019)

Just finished golf and it started raining!!! That wasnot expected. Quite heavy as well.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

Careful you're not struck by lightning!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> German, Swedish, French, welsh, its all the same really but with different accents.



I prefer some of those more than the English dramas. The acting can be better.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

I like quality, deep, serious, Shakespearean acting. That's why I watch Corrie.


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I like quality, deep, serious, Shakespearean acting. That's why I watch Corrie.


I thought Corrie was more Kafka.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

I'm looking forward to President Trump's walk on part in Corrie. It'll be a beautiful scene, and the Mexicans will pay for it.


----------



## postman (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Careful you're not struck by lightning!




That brought back a memory of Spurs player John White.Sadly killed while sheltering under a tree.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I like quality, deep, serious, Shakespearean acting. That's why I watch Corrie.


I can see it now. Drago sat there in his fatiques, polishing his guns, while watching Ena in her hair net


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

Oooh no, drink driver Rita all the way for me


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> That brought back a memory of Spurs player John White.Sadly killed while sheltering under a tree.


I vaguely remember that. I was 14 at the time and only just getting interested in football. Apparently he left 2 young children plus 1 from a previous marriage that only lasted a few weeks.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Careful you're not struck by lightning!


Back in 1975, Lee Trevino and Jerry Heard were struck(by lightning) at the same time!


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

Lightning is too scared to strike me. Even Chuck Norris calls me 'Sir'.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I prefer some of those more than the English dramas. The acting can be better.


Ollchlár Ros Na Rún?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2019)

Had my remaining stitches out yesterday and am now on the last 24 hours of taking drugs every four hours. Then it's back to morning and night - much better.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Had my remaining stitches out yesterday and am now on the last 24 hours of taking drugs every four hours. Then it's back to morning and night - much better.


No more waking up to take a sleeping tablet to help you to sleep?


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2019)

No luck down the club today, didn't even win on the raffle, though my Good Lady got close on the bingo. Since I got back I've sorted outthe washing,and started cooking our tea, and I've been working up an appitite for my my tea by spending three quarters of an hour trying to work the turbo trainer into submision, watching the heart monitor bounce with a head full of the Cream reunion concert.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> No more waking up to take a sleeping tablet to help you to sleep?


Not far off with that. This is one to help rebuild the brain.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Careful you're not struck by lightning!


I was actually (genuinely) struck by lightening back in the 70s. Walking to the pub across waste land with my umbrella up and BANG!! I dont know the physics but I felt it right through my body to my feet. I didnt know I could run as fast as I did after that.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was actually (genuinely) struck by lightening back in the 70s. Walking to the pub across waste land with my umbrella up and BANG!! I dont know the physics but I felt it right through my body to my feet. I didnt know I could run as fast as I did after that.


Why the umbrella, and do you still have it?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why the umbrella, and do you still have it?


Cos it was hissing down.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why the umbrella, and do you still have it?


No I dont have it and there is a story to that.
My Dad always told me "Fox frame umbrellas are the best"....and that one was.
On holiday in Cornwall, in July, in the rain and wind. I was saying to my mate "Fox frame this, you cant get better", when a sudden gust of wind turned it inside out.....so ended the life of my umbrella


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No I dont have it and there is a story to that.
> My Dad always told me "Fox frame umbrellas are the best"....and that one was.
> On holiday in Cornwall, in July, in the rain and wind. I was saying to my mate "Fox frame this, you cant get better", when a sudden gust of wind turned it inside out.....so ended the life of my umbrella


Magic rainmaker.


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2019)

Fox hats are even better.

My missus always used to ask me to wear it.......


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

Just realised - exactly one week to my 50th birthday. Time to celebrate!


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Just realised - exactly one week to my 50th birthday. Time to celebrate!
> View attachment 453639


Or 18,612 days.
446688 hours.
26801280 minutes.
1608076800 seconds.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

I've ordered a new T shirt as my pressie to myself.


----------



## Poacher (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Just realised - exactly one week to my 50th birthday. Time to celebrate!
> View attachment 453639


One of those could be useful tomorrow. I'm visiting Boston.
Hopefully just long enough to pick up some timber from the Russkies in the wild east, load up on cakes from Diva's, then stick my head round the door of the Moon Under Water, shout "Exit Brexit!" and leg it. Should have a head start of about 30 seconds while their branes process what they've just heard.


----------



## screenman (20 Feb 2019)

If I was in Boston tomorrow I would have liked to have bought you a coffee in Diva's. Have a nice day.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

My diets going pretty well.


----------



## Poacher (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> My diets going pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 453655


That's one hell of a tattoo!


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> No luck down the club today, didn't even win on the raffle, though my Good Lady got close on the bingo. Since I got back I've sorted outthe washing,and started cooking our tea, and I've been working up an appitite for my my tea by spending three quarters of an hour trying to work the turbo trainer into submision, watching the heart monitor bounce with a head full of the Cream reunion concert.



Luck running out?


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> My diets going pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 453655


Your previous state.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

Holy Rees-Mogg!


----------



## gavroche (20 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Cycling in to Barnstaple this morning.
> Eyesight test at Specsavers followed by a trip to the dentist for a filling.
> Should be a fun filled morning.....


Hoping to have a look in the Bike Shed in Barnstaple over the weekend. Anything worth seeing?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2019)

Good lord.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good lord.



That's how I picture you Welshie, but with tattoos.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> That's how I picture you Welshie, but with tattoos.




I don't think so. .


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2019)

gavroche said:


> Hoping to have a look in the Bike Shed in Barnstaple over the weekend. Anything worth seeing?


Was in there today. I only had a quick look around the Bike - It side whilst I was waiting for a coffee. There's a fair bit of new season stock in. Say hi to Lance for me.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Luck running out?



Going through a lean spell, I'm glad I don't take it seriously


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Your previous state.
> View attachment 453659



Ugh! thats enough to put a young fella off for life.


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2019)

Yay! My Premium Bonds came up today.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yay! My Premium Bonds came up today.


What we getting?


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Ugh! thats enough to put a young fella off for life.



You had to say that cos Mrs Dave is hefting a rolling pin as she looks on


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> What we getting?


It's mine........all mine, I tell ya!


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> You had to say that cos Mrs Dave is hefting a rolling pin as she looks on





Sadly my Good Lady isn't as mobile as she used to be, the rolling pin is no longer a threat, the lady is no longer quick enough.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's mine........all mine, I tell ya!




£25?


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> £25?


Yup!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yup!




Better than nothing. Well done.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> That's how I picture you Welshie, but with tattoos.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Ugh! thats enough to put a young fella off for life.



What about an old 'un??


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> What we getting?



Nosey


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Nosey


Could have bought a round!


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Could have bought a round!



Suppose so


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Could have bought a round!


It will. 
And lunch tomorrow.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> It will.
> And lunch tomorrow.



Fish and chips tomorrow?


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Fish and chips tomorrow?


Decent chips hopefully.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2019)

Rotten sleep. Now trying for two hours of zzzzzzzzzz.........


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2019)

Muttley walked. Think I may have a fry up.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2019)

Good morning. Lots of rain and wind last night. Looks a bit bleh outside at the moment, but it is mild.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2019)

Up earli(ish). Tidied up and coffee drunk. Will have 10 mins on the exercise bike, some light weights, a bit of toast then off to the jolly old golf. 
It will seem strange too some but I really enjoy it.....a bit of exercise and a challenge. 
Depending who I am with and how they are playing I learn some new swear words every time .
AND......last week I actually won a prize!!! a whole £8.00


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Your previous state.
> View attachment 453659


If that is real, why on earth would anyone want to look like that??
I prefer a woman to be cuddly, like @welsh dragon .
Edit
Sorry Welshie, I promised you I wouldnt tell anyone our secret


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If that is real, why on earth would anyone want to look like that??
> I prefer a woman to be cuddly, like @welsh dragon .
> Edit
> Sorry Welshie, I promised you I wouldnt tell anyone our secret




That picture is pretty gross. I think it is photoshopped.


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I prefer a woman to be cuddly, like @welsh dragon .



How can our slim size 8 Welsh representative be described as "cuddly"? I'd start writing your will right now Davey boy


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Fish and chips tomorrow?


Fish & Chips is a Friday gig.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Feb 2019)

Only 17 more years to go


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Only 17 more years to go


It'll fly by.


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2019)

I'll be 67 jn 17 years, and will have enjoyed 20 years of retirement while I was still young enough to actually enjoy it.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Rotten sleep. Now trying for two hours of zzzzzzzzzz.........


Have you tried to stay awake?


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If that is real, why on earth would anyone want to look like that??
> I prefer a woman to be cuddly, like @welsh dragon .
> Edit
> Sorry Welshie, I promised you I wouldnt tell anyone our secret


Yes.


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2019)

Bacon consumed, buttock lifted, fart expelled, told off.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Bacon consumed, buttock lifted, fart expelled, told off.


For lifting your buttock?


----------



## Lee_M (21 Feb 2019)

My better half has received confirmation that she can take early retirement from the Blue Oval company , so we'll both be free from end of Feb. Not looking good for her colleagues at the moment.

On our side though, we have 3 estate agents coming round to value our Essex home, so we can move back north :-)


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2019)

Excellent. She'll be retired, you'll free up cash in the house move, and the world gets less blue ovals. Its win all around.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2019)

Lee_M said:


> My better half has received confirmation that she can take early retirement from the Blue Oval company , so we'll both be free from end of Feb. Not looking good for her colleagues at the moment.
> 
> On our side though, we have 3 estate agents coming round to value our Essex home, so we can move back north :-)



Excellent news. Do you need us to keep a spot up here for you??


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Excellent news. Do you need us to keep a spot up here for you??


He could be from the Right Side o'Pennines though!


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2019)

Mrs D wants to get me another tattoo for my birthday. Thinking about a tattoo of my dog.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D wants to get me another tattoo for my birthday. Thinking about a tattoo of my dog.


Get what one local, he moved up from down South, his address and mobile number.


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get what one local, he moved up from down South, his address and mobile number.



You appear to have lost the power of grammar, young master Lance O'Classic.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I'll be 67 jn 17 years, and will have enjoyed 20 years of retirement while I was still young enough to actually enjoy it.



I'm 67 now.


----------



## Paulus (21 Feb 2019)

Blimey, I'll be 77 then


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2019)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XC5fqzKxau8


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> You appear to have lost the power of grammar, young master Lance O'Classic.


Nay lad.
He's local as he lives in the area, but he moved up from down South. He got his address(local & new to him) & his mobile number on his arm.


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2019)

Cant decide between the Led Zeppelin symbols or a photo of my doggy.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Blimey, I'll be 77 then


I'll be 81.


----------



## derrick (21 Feb 2019)

Have come back from holiday and spent the week working. Dont know what to spend the money on. Maybe another holiday. Life is good.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> Have come back from holiday and spent the week working. Dont know what to spend the money on. Maybe another holiday. Life is good.


You can never have too many holidays. I've got 10 booked so far this year and more to come.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If that is real, why on earth would anyone want to look like that??
> I prefer a woman to be cuddly, like @welsh dragon .
> Edit
> Sorry Welshie, I promised you I wouldnt tell anyone our secret



You are letting everyone know what we know.
We were told to keep it to ourselves


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That picture is pretty gross. I think it is photoshopped.



Keep it to yourself


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Fish & Chips is a Friday gig.



Chip butty today possibly?


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> He could be from the Right Side o'Pennines though!



He is.....


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Blimey, I'll be 77 then



I'll be 84 in 17 years time.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2019)

I've spent the morning pedalling round Warwickshires country lanes in the sunshine, a bit chilly at first but by the end I was overdressed, we've still got that strong breeze though. A good turn out at the cafe as well, 11 of us. 57 enjoyable miles, I'll have some more of that please, I enjoyed that.


----------



## derrick (21 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> You can never have too many holidays. I've got 10 booked so far this year and more to come.


Being a oap is a holiday all year round.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2019)

The Eagle has landed.....
5 miles outside Bude in Cornwall.


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2019)

Chilling out. Watched Logan on Sky movies. Was tempted to do a bit of pistol work jn the garden, but decided to be a good boy and rest as ordered.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2019)

I love being able to go away at the drop of a hat. We hadn't intended to go away this week; but one look at the weather forecast made the decision for us.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I'll be 67 jn 17 years, and will have enjoyed 20 years of retirement while I was still young enough to actually enjoy it.


Never a truer word.
Myself and many others were happy to work 50 years just to pay for you to retire .
When you think back just one generation, they worked till they were 65 and most didnt live much longer. I count myself very fortunate, as I am sure you do.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2019)

Lee_M said:


> My better half has received confirmation that she can take early retirement from the Blue Oval company , so we'll both be free from end of Feb. Not looking good for her colleagues at the moment.
> 
> On our side though, we have 3 estate agents coming round to value our Essex home, so we can move back north :-)


Have you booked a night school course to learn how to speak proper English, like, wack.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2019)

It was too hot today .
Enjoyed golf but played crap... its a funny old game.
Home now with home made suet crust pies and chips cooking.....and a bottle of plonk to go with it.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Blimey, I'll be 77 then




I might be retired by then....


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Chilling out. Watched Logan on Sky movies. Was tempted to do a bit of pistol work jn the garden, but decided to be a good boy and rest as ordered.




I didn't like that film. Not the best one that's for sure.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 453761
> 
> 
> The Eagle has landed.....
> 5 miles outside Bude in Cornwall.


But it's this week and Thursday.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> But it's this week and Thursday.


Er.......yes......and.........?


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Er.......yes......and.........?


Well, someone said


welsh dragon said:


> Looking at the weather forcast on Country File looks like we are in for some really nice weather *next week especially after Tuesday. *Wooohooo. Bring it on.





Dirk said:


> *That's why I'm taking the caravan to Bude on Wednesday.* These things aren't just thrown together, you know...


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 453761
> 
> 
> The Eagle has landed.....
> 5 miles outside Bude in Cornwall.



Not a cloud in the sky


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well, someone said


Not following you.....


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Er.......yes......and.........?



He's from Yorkshire, you have to forgive him. A bit like Manuel in Fawlty Towers


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Not following you.....


Wednesday, next week. No mention of Thursday, this week.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wednesday, next week. No mention of Thursday, this week.



Is there one?


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wednesday, next week. No mention of Thursday, this week.


Can't a man change his mind?


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Can't a man change his mind?


Maybe.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Can't a man change his mind?


Only if you are a politician.


----------



## screenman (21 Feb 2019)

Looking back, I have really enjoyed today.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Looking back, I have really enjoyed today.


Me too.
Enjoying a bottle of Shiraz and watching 'The Dust Bowl' whilst chilling in the van.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Me too.
> Enjoying a bottle of Shiraz and watching 'The Dust Bowl' *whilst chilling in the van.*


Heating not working?


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Heating not working?


Don't need it at the moment, it's pretty warm in here which is quite astonishing considering it's mid February.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Looking back, I have really enjoyed today.



I've had a good day as well.


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2019)

Dental hygienist this morning, not my favourite thing to have done if I am honest. Got a quote yesterday to have a tow bar and electrics fitted £450, ouch. That is pals rates as well full retail £650.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2019)

Docs again. this morning. Golly gosh.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2019)

Good morning. A tad on the chilly side this morning, but should warm up later on.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Dental hygienist this morning, not my favourite thing to have done if I am honest. Got a quote yesterday to have a tow bar and electrics fitted £450, ouch. That is pals rates as well full retail £650.


How do you fit a tow bar in yer gob ?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2019)

What a fab morning. Sadly I cant fit a ride in but have a 15/20 planned for tomorrow (2nd one of the year so not certain about 20)
Apparently I am being dragged into town then to the pub for a late lunch as they have my free bottle of birthday wine waiting .
Oh, and I must get some plants for the fish pond..... protection for the million tadpoles we get each year.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2019)

Off to Bude this morning, doggie walking on the beach, mooch around the town; then off to see a Bronze age hill fort near Holsworthy followed by a pub lunch.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2019)

Bronze age hill fort = modern south west housing development


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Bronze age hill fort = modern south west housing development


I've just seen one o' they new fangled 'orseless carriages go by.


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How do you fit a tow bar in yer gob ?



You have to open very wide.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. A tad on the chilly side this morning, but should warm up later on.



Sounds like its remaining decent for a few more days yet


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How do you fit a tow bar in yer gob ?


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off to Bude this morning, doggie walking on the beach, mooch around the town; then off to see a Bronze age hill fort near Holsworthy followed by a pub lunch.



You've certainly got an up to date map for the pubs


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've just seen one o' they new fangled 'orseless carriages go by.



Proper yam yam, tis ay it


----------



## Paulus (22 Feb 2019)

Morning all, as predicted, a bit foggy here at the moment. I shall be out on the bike a bit later, after the dog has been walked and breakfast partaken of. Maybe a pint or three on the way home from the ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sounds like its remaining decent for a few more days yet




I hope so


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2019)

I promise to remain decent for a few more days


----------



## GM (22 Feb 2019)

Morning all. Yes a bit foggy in London Town. Always reminds me of years ago when Ian McCaskill did the weather with those magnetic signs, and the fog one was round the wrong way, and he said 'today we have GOF'


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I promise to remain decent for a few more days




That will make a nice change


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That will make a nice change



Is that just for you?


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I promise to remain decent for a few more days



What about if a certain Dr was mentioned?


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2019)

Useless fact:

The 4 most popular cyclechat members are refugees,ar contributors to this thread. May have to get a site sponsorship deal with Sanatogen.


----------



## Lee_M (22 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Have you booked a night school course to learn how to speak proper English, like, wack.



North Wales, not L'Pool, diolch.


----------



## Lee_M (22 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Excellent news. Do you need us to keep a spot up here for you??



Thanks, but had had that part organised for 5 years, its taken that long to get Ford to make the move!

On the upside the house in Essex has gone stupid price wise in that time!


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2019)

Drinks are on Lee!


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Drinks are on Lee!


I'll have mine in a glass, if it's all the same to you.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2019)

I'm in.....


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm in.....
> 
> View attachment 453943


The Beast of Bodmin is a baboon!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2019)

Afternoon. A nice 15 mile bimble for me today. Very nice in the sun.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2019)

Perfect day today.
Went for a walk around Sandymouth Bay this morning, then on to the 13th century ruins of Penhallam Manor, followed by lunch at Wainhouse Corner.
Been walking around in just a T shirt and jeans......in February! Currently 17.9°c out there! 
Back to the van for an afternoon nap......


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2019)

Just going to the outlaws.


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2019)

I have a new hard drive fitted.


----------



## roadrash (22 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> I have a new hard drive fitted.



did you get sick of the gravel


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> I have a new hard drive fitted.


System reboot or new OS?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon. A nice 15 mile bimble for me today. Very nice in the sun.
> View attachment 453953
> View attachment 453954


As soon as I read "bimble" I thought aha....thats Welshie.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> As soon as I read "bimble" I thought aha....thats Welshie.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Perfect day today.
> Went for a walk around Sandymouth Bay this morning, then on to the 13th century ruins of Penhallam Manor, followed by lunch at Wainhouse Corner.
> Been walking around in just a T shirt and jeans......in February! Currently 17.9°c out there!
> Back to the van for an afternoon nap......
> ...


They are obviously not very civilised down there.......they havent caught up with mushy peas yet.


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> did you get sick of the gravel



I am sick of the gravel, but it would not be kind on the wallet to resurface the drive.


----------



## GM (22 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm in.....
> 
> View attachment 453943




That'll come in handy, we're looking for J's in the *ABC, Towns and Villages *thread


----------



## jongooligan (22 Feb 2019)

Just got back home after our shakedown trip in the motorhome. got a good idea of what we need to make life easier from now on.

I'm almost converted to thinking it was a good idea to buy it. It's very comfortable but the fire alarm went off twice last night for no apparent reason. Nobody on the site would talk to us this morning. 

Me & Mrs. jg got out on the bikes in the lanes around Belford, Lucker and the coast in perfect cycling weather. Hardly any traffic, just enough lumpiness to be interesting and fantastic scenery especially on the coast. Stopped at the Salt Water cafe in Beadnell for a crayfish tail sandwich. Nearly had a turn when they asked £8 for it  But when it came I realised why they charge so much - it was a full knife and fork meal.

Managed 26 miles, which is a good attempt by Mrs. jg who hasn't been on a bike since last summer.





We also stopped for a walk on Bamburgh beach which was mobbed. Never seen so many people there and in February too.






The rubbish photo doesn't do it justice but believe me it was rammed.


----------



## gavroche (22 Feb 2019)

We arrived at 5pm at my stepdaughters last night and took my granddaughter for two driving lessons today. Pleased that I haven't lost my driving instructor skill after 4 years out of it but still horrified by the state of the roads around Bideford. Glad I didn't bring my bike.


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> System reboot or new OS?



Err? Not a clue.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Err? Not a clue.


They fitted you with a new hard drive, and they put nothing on it!


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> They fitted you with a new hard drive, and they put nothing on it!



Done a back up first and hopefully put it all back on again.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2019)

Shoulder. Hurts. Hulk. Angry.


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Shoulder. Hurts. Hulk. Angry.



You need a body transplant, swap your shoulder for my herniated disc, mind you which shoulder is it as my right one is very painful at the moment, bursitis so I am informed by the medical people.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2019)

Had elbow bursitis a e that was unpleasant. Shoulder bursitis not sound nice.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'll have mine in a glass, if it's all the same to you.



Don't want to spill any


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Perfect day today.
> Went for a walk around Sandymouth Bay this morning, then on to the 13th century ruins of Penhallam Manor, followed by lunch at Wainhouse Corner.
> Been walking around in just a T shirt and jeans......in February! Currently 17.9°c out there!
> Back to the van for an afternoon nap......
> ...



Must be Friday then!!


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon. A nice 15 mile bimble for me today. Very nice in the sun.
> View attachment 453953
> View attachment 453954



Not tempted to dip your toe in the water?


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Had elbow bursitis a e that was unpleasant. Shoulder bursitis not sound nice.



It is not nice, had a big needle in it last year which helped for a while, I should cut back on the swimming a bit.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Just got back home after our shakedown trip in the motorhome. got a good idea of what we need to make life easier from now on.
> 
> I'm almost converted to thinking it was a good idea to buy it. It's very comfortable but the fire alarm went off twice last night for no apparent reason. Nobody on the site would talk to us this morning.
> 
> ...



Beautiful day for bike riding, set off intending to get a decent ride in, but not totally sure which cafe to go to, so just pushed on and ended up with a decent 81 mile ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not tempted to dip your toe in the water?




Heck no


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> It is not nice, had a big needle in it last year which helped for a while, I should cut back on the swimming a bit.



Yes, draining them is unpleasant indeed.


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Yes, draining them is unpleasant indeed.



Not so bad if you enjoy lots of pain, which by the way I do not. The shoulder goes with my trade, no one gets away without it.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Not so bad if you enjoy lots of pain, which by the way I do not. The shoulder goes with my trade, no one gets away without it.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Yes, draining them is unpleasant indeed.


Having the one in the right knee finished my running.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

2019/01/21
22:09:46.3
51.272 -2.959 9 1.7 
CHESTER, CHESHIRE 
FELT 7KM SE CHESTER


----------



## derrick (22 Feb 2019)

The weekend is here.


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2019)

derrick said:


> The weekend is here.



Where?


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2019)

Watching Alien in bed.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Watching Alien in bed.


About time you changed the sheets then.....


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Watching Alien in bed.


Peeping Tom?


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2019)

Here @Drago .... watch this instead. 
Far more enlightening and chaired by Dr Alice.....

View: https://youtu.be/oSNE02hwwSM


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> About time you changed the sheets then.....



If they are like the Y fronts.........God Forbid


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Peeping Tom?



Whatever turns you on


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Here @Drago .... watch this instead.
> Far more enlightening and chaired by Dr Alice.....
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/oSNE02hwwSM




Oh dear, the picture of a certain someone may cause certain thoughts


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Whatever turns you on


I'm not the one watching Aliens in bed.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Whatever turns you on




Have you retired Mr @172traindriver?


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Here @Drago .... watch this instead.
> Far more enlightening and chaired by Dr Alice.....
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/oSNE02hwwSM




Dawkins is a tool but jd put up with him kf it meant I could ogle the lovely Dr Alice.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'm not the one watching Aliens in bed.



But you are into changing your name to Tom and peeping


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2019)

A busy day today, shopping, eyetest, cleaned the car, fettled my fixed, a spot of gardening and I've just finished the ironing, knackered.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Have you retired Mr @172traindriver?



Not quite, but it feels like it


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Dawkins is a tool.....


He speaks very highly of you.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not quite, but it feels like it


Good lad, about time you chilled out a bit


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Good lad, about time you chilled out a bit



Try to that as much as poss.......don't like getting stressed


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Watching Alien in bed.



Is it doing anything exciting?


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> A busy day today, shopping, eyetest, cleaned the car, fettled my fixed, a spot of gardening and I've just finished the ironing, knackered.



I had a B12 jab and delivered some over 55 living leaflets... I can move in to work soon


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not quite, but it feels like it



How long to go?


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Is it doing anything exciting?




Viagra uprising


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not quite, but it feels like it


Interloper alert!


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> How long to go?



Worst case 10, but any less would be a bonus


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Interloper alert!



Don't be so nasty


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Interloper alert!




Ok, youth is no match for age and treachery, I'll get my coat


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Don't be so nasty


He means you...


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2019)

The next few days are going to be really nice. I am thinking of taking a trip to Barmouth and doing the Mawdach trail. I have wanted to do it for a couple of years now.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Worst case 10, but any less would be a bonus



So your appearances on this thread are practice runs?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> So your appearances on this thread are practice runs?




Wishful thinking more like


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> So your appearances on this thread are practice runs?


Watch out Dave, he's a sleeper......


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The next few days are going to be really nice. I am thinking of taking a trip to Barmouth and doing the Mawdach trail. I have wanted to do it for a couple of years now.



Thats a nice day out MrsD, fabulous beach for starters


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> So your appearances on this thread are practice runs?



Well you kicked @172traindriver and i started limping?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Thats a nice day out Mrs, fabulous beach for starters




Your right. The beach is fantastic.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> So your appearances on this thread are practice runs?



Clearly, got to get into the swing of things. Watching you lot enjoying yourselves makes me envious, but it's nice to see people getting on having a good time.
Especially you and your mileage Dave. 
You have the advantage that if it's raining today you can always go tomorrow or vice versa.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Your right. The beach is fantastic.



We were there a while back at sunset, just stunning


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wishful thinking more like



Behave Mrs Dragon


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Watch out Dave, he's a sleeper......



Don't get enough of that


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> We were there a while back at sunset, just stunning




I know. I won't go at the weekend though as everyone from Birmingham will be there. During the week it will be much quieter.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Watch out Dave, he's a sleeper......


Never on the job. Unless he's switched to Northern.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Behave Mrs Dragon




I meant wishful thinking you were retired.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I meant wishful thinking you were retired.



Indeed Mrs D, but hey ho, I am ok so compared to many others I won't moan about things.
Life is good


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I know. I won't go at the weekend though as everyone from Birmingham will be there. During the week it will be much quieter.



Just like Hunstanton, aka little Peterborough . One has to have standards


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Just like Hunstanton, aka little Peterborough . One has to have standards



Silly question, is Hunstanton an ok place or a bit of a rundown seaside town?


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Silly question, is Hunstanton an ok place or a bit of a rundown seaside town?



Its ok , nice walks few nice eateries in the surrounding areas. Great wildlife reserves and if you pop along the coast to Brancaster, you will be amazed at this beach.
Id say visit the north Norfolk Coast, if you want a superb pub stop base try Sedgeford The King William IV thoroughly recommend this for a weekend


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

The pub the beach at Brancaster


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> View attachment 454073
> View attachment 454074
> View attachment 454073
> The pub the beach at Brancaster
> ...



Just been looking on google maps. Didn't realise how close Sandringham estate is. 
Heard some tales about Kings Lynn years ago and take it that isn't high on the visiting list?


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

King's Lynn is ok but if your visitin Norfolk you wont need to go there.

Its a beautiful area, great for cycling, and views. Burnham Mkt is a nice little place, and then you have some nice country houses estates, and some really quaint villages, Holt is a gem and sherringham and Cromer are ok for a vist..

I sound like the tourists board 

Oh and Sandringham is free, you only pay for the house, nice cafe stop


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Clearly, got to get into the swing of things. Watching you lot enjoying yourselves makes me envious, but it's nice to see people getting on having a good time.
> Especially you and your mileage Dave.
> You have the advantage that if it's raining today you can always go tomorrow or vice versa.



I find that I often have trouble fitting the rides in.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2019)

Hunkering down in the van now. The bottle, or so, of Shiraz is taking its toll.
Hope the Owls shut up long enough to allow me to get to sleep.
I must say, the stars are magnificent tonight.
Made me feel totally insignificant. But, hey, ho.....I can live with that!


----------



## GM (23 Feb 2019)

Morning all. First!... We have GOF again.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2019)

Good morning. I am 2nd. No GOF here i am please to say. Looks like another nice day for us.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I am 2nd. No GOF here i am please to say. Looks like another nice day for us.



Bright and sunny?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bright and sunny?




It's getting there.


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2019)

Good morning from a misty murky Coventry, I'm taking my good Lady for her eye test this morning, then somewhere for lunch and then I'm going to watch the rugby


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2019)

I am already well on with decorating our bedroom today.


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2019)

Good morning from glorious coastal North Cornwall.
Looks like another perfect day in the offing.
Off to look at some Bronze Age stone circles later this morning.


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2019)

Slept like a log last night, shoulder didnt keep me awake. Needed that.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2019)

Good morning all you happy campers .
Coffee consumed.
Will do some exercises then my bike ride beckons. No kids stuff for me..... it will be at least 15 miles, maybe even 20. In parts it will be hilly as there are at least 3 motorway bridges to defeat, but I will overcome them 
Then the garden is demanding some tlc.
Its all go you know.


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2019)

Time for a spot of light reading...


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2019)

Afternoon folks. A 20 mile bimble for me. Quite cold here with a nasty headwind. Dull and overcast.


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2019)

Valspar paint, milk is thicker and cheaper. Why did I get talked into buying from a retail outlet and not a trade centre, I should have known better.


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2019)

Walk around Warbstow Bury Iron Age hill fort this morning followed by a stroll along Widemouth Bay beach. Then a spot of lunch at the Kings Arms.
Back to the van for a cream tea and an afternoon nap. Pretty normal day really.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon folks. A 20 mile bimble for me. Quite cold here with a nasty headwind. Dull and overcast.
> View attachment 454146
> View attachment 454147


That looks nice.....where is it? I can see Snowdonia National Park but that is a BIG area


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That looks nice.....where is it? I can see Snowdonia National Park but that is a BIG area




As you leave Machynlleth. On the old bridge going towards Aberdovey. The road photo is on the B4404.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2019)

Just back from an 18 mile ride. It was blumin cold at times. Still, it was nice to wear shorts again


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2019)

Spent the day chilling. Going to clean and service the lawn mower tomorrow, if my shoulder permits I may risk pushing it aroud one day next week.


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2019)

Just 4 more days until I'm 50 years awesome! ♤


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2019)

Here we go. Wales V England in the rugby.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> As you leave Machynlleth. On the old bridge going towards Aberdovey. The road photo is on the B4404.


Now that is interesting. We are planning a holiday in that exact area. Dont worry, we are easy pleased and wont object to you sleeping downstairs while we use your bed.
Cup of tea at 0700 followed by a full english and we will be happy.
How does 3 weeks in July sound?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now that is interesting. We are planning a holiday in that exact area. Dont worry, we are easy pleased and wont object to you sleeping downstairs while we use your bed.
> Cup of tea at 0700 followed by a full english and we will be happy.
> How does 3 weeks in July sound?




Funnily enough....it doesn't. I know. You will probably find that hard to believe.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Funnily enough....it doesn't. I know. You will probably find that hard to believe.


You are a hard woman Welshie. Good job Mrs D is also hard so I am used to it


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2019)

Dam. What a hell of a good game.


----------



## dickyknees (23 Feb 2019)

Well done Wales!


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Well done Wales!



. Good game though.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now that is interesting. We are planning a holiday in that exact area. Dont worry, we are easy pleased and wont object to you sleeping downstairs while we use your bed.
> Cup of tea at 0700 followed by a full english and we will be happy.
> How does 3 weeks in July sound?


Three weeks in July usually the air is filled with the sound of tractors, and work being done.

Two extra pairs of arms and legs could come in handy.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon folks. A 20 mile bimble for me. Quite cold here with a nasty headwind. Dull and overcast.
> View attachment 454146
> View attachment 454147



That was a longer ride than normal?
Nice one


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just back from an 18 mile ride. It was blumin cold at times. Still, it was nice to wear shorts again



Brave in shorts, no knee warmers or long legs?


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Funnily enough....it doesn't. I know. You will probably find that hard to believe.



Can I book a week also?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Can I book a week also?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thay was a longer ride than normal?
> Nice one




Thanks Mr TD. I have done that one just a couple of times.


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Can I book a week also?


Me too.......we're coming to Wales in the Summer, have you got room for a caravan?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Me too.......we're coming to Wales in the Summer, have you got room for a caravan?




Blimey. Maybe i should open a B&B.


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Blimey. Maybe i should open a B&B.


Nah - just a caravan pitch will do.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Brave in shorts, no knee warmers or long legs?


Why'd he need long legs, his own not good enough?


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Me too.......we're coming to Wales in the Summer, have you got room for a caravan?


And a tent!


----------



## jongooligan (24 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Me too.......we're coming to Wales in the Summer, have you got room for a caravan?



Us too. We're thinking of taking the motorhome and the strom down to the West Wales bikers campsite between Camarthen and Aberporth (i.e. middle of nowhere). Mebbe we should have a retirement thread Wales meet.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2019)

Good morning folks, another misty murky morning here, family round in a bit then we're down the pub this afternoon, wedding awenniversary next week and we're having a celebratory meal today.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Us too. We're thinking of taking the motorhome and the strom down to the West Wales bikers campsite between Camarthen and Aberporth (i.e. middle of nowhere). Mebbe we should have a retirement thread Wales meet.



A cycle chat weekend in Wales, sounds interesting.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2019)

Good morning folks. A misty start to the day for us. I don't trust the weather forcast after yesterdays debacle.


----------



## screenman (24 Feb 2019)

I am taking advance bookings for welshies place over easter, send your cash deposits to me, here , now. Only £45 a night all bb&em, what a bargain. Dirk is buying the beers because he has had the most practise at that and Dave r is cycling there via Glasgow just to get a few miles in. No worries if you get lost finding the place as Drago will be sent out to find you.

Up date, 4 coats of Valspar white emulsion did not cover a light blue wall.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Blimey. Maybe i should open a B&B.



Sounds a good idea


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nah - just a caravan pitch will do.



Sounds like we could be having a party


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Brave in shorts, no knee warmers or long legs?


For us northerners? Ha.
Legs were ok actually. Upper body got cold at times but that made sure I kept moving.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

Mrs D back to work tomorrow so bad a nice lay in. Just about to walk Muttley.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2019)

WoW....thick fog here today. Shame really as I had planned a ride out to see @welsh dragon .....just to check out the acommodation. We dont want 20+ of us turning up to find its not up to scratch do we.
So plan b. Exercises then a bit of a chill. Lpool away to ManU later. My mate who, sadly is a Manc supporter is coming round to watch it. Fresh bread, cheese, salad and much beer will be consumed.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2019)

Beautiful, clear and still. My good friend Abby will call over at lunchltime and we will walk her puppy, Monty. Later we are invited for curry with neighbours.

Travel insurance claims today.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Feb 2019)

Morning bloody cold here at 1c, but the  out


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2019)

About 9 deg here and the sun is shining


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

That's because the sun shines from my arriss.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> That's because the sun shines from my arriss.




You talk through it as well.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You talk through it as well.



I do, I do. However, unlike many people out there I'm the first to admit it!  Lifes too short to take it seriously.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

Can't do much as supposed to be resting my shoulder. Still, Mrs D is beavering away at her OU work so I managed to service and clean the lawnmower while her attention was elsewhere.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2019)

Afternoon folks. A lovely day here today. Just a short 12 miles for me and very slowwww as well.


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2019)

Nice walk around Holsworthy Woods this morning, followed by an excellent Sunday lunch at the Molesworth Arms in Pyworthy.


----------



## screenman (24 Feb 2019)

Sat in TOM chair waiting. If we did not come into town for anything how come I am already carrying two full up shopping bags.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2019)

We're in the Royal Oak at Brandon and it's cash only, their cash machine's bust.


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2019)

A nice ride out in the sunny warm weather today. 18 miles from Barnet via Potters bar, Brookmans Park to Welham Green and then back through South Mimms, Ridge and home via cafe nero for coffee then the Mitre for an ale or three.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2019)

A lovely meal at the Royal Oak this afternoon.


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2019)

went out and did 15 miles on the cx bike yesterday ,the last three rides have been 10 miles , my back is punishing me today, not only that but im getting earache from mrs roadrash , "serves you right , your supposed to be building it up slowly... im trying to turn a deaf ear but it isn't working. and I keep getting ...THE LOOK, yes you know the one...


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> A nice ride out in the sunny warm weather today. 18 miles from Barnet via Potters bar, Brookmans Park to Welham Green and then back through South Mimms, Ridge and home via cafe nero for coffee then the Mitre for an ale or three.


Been to South Mimms Services a few times.


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Been to South Mimms Services a few times.


I have a cousin who used to live in South Mimms.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Feb 2019)

Been a nice day after a slow chilly start was going to go out on my trike, but went for a 5 mile walk instead is got quite warm at times.


----------



## screenman (24 Feb 2019)

Decorating, shopping, dropped birthday pressies off to DIL, now I am just about to tidy the garage.

Shopping was done in Lincoln, I really have a serious dislike for that place, miserable grey place.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

Lincolnshire is like. Northampronshire- the rural bits are nice, but the urban areas are toilets.


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2019)

painkiller butty for tea I think..


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2019)

We're back home, and feeling suitably stuffed. It's been a lovely day, I hope it's as nice tomorrow when I'm out on my bike.


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Been to South Mimms Services a few times.


Better than some, but best if you only stop briefly, and get out again.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Better than some, but best if you only stop briefly, and get out again.


There for 10 plus hours, each time.

Birch wasn't/isn't one you'd want to go to.


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2019)

Staying in the travelodge?


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Staying in the travelodge?


Coach park.


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Coach park.


Nice.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Nice.


That's pushing it.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

I once had a very naughty time with a young lady in a car at South Mimms


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> A lovely meal at the Royal Oak this afternoon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 454393


I have to say.....the Lady doesn't look as though she is enjoying that meal.


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I once had a very naughty time with a young lady in a car at South Mimms


It wasn't my cousin, was it?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Decorating, shopping, dropped birthday pressies off to DIL, now I am just about to tidy the garage.


Hang about.. its February. By law you are only allowed to tidy a garage in April.


----------



## screenman (24 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hang about.. its February. By law you are only allowed to tidy a garage in April.



I am in Bardney, it is a long way behind the rest of the country.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> I am in Bardney, it is a long way behind the rest of the country.


Sorry but I am reporting you to the garage tidy police, or even worse....Welsh Dragon.


----------



## jongooligan (24 Feb 2019)

Had a bit of a faffing day today, getting stuff ready for our next trip. Feel like I've wasted a good cycling day but had to do the stuff that lets us do the good stuff.

Top of the list was making sure the mutt is secure in the back of the motorhome. We don't want a 40lb mutt hurtling through the windscreen when I stamp on the brakes so I've fixed a strong point to the bed frame and bought a harness for Millie that will be clipped onto it.

Must get out on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (24 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry but I am reporting you to the garage tidy police, or even worse....Welsh Dragon.



I promise to make it a mess again tomorrow.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

Watching 15:17 To Paris on Sky movies. Its dull - I'm hoping the part where they disarm the terrorist and give him a good slapping makes it worthwhile.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> For us northerners? Ha.
> Legs were ok actually. Upper body got cold at times but that made sure I kept moving.



Always work on covering knees in the cold weather, often knee warmers as opposed to longs but normally keep them protected if it below 15C.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> WoW....thick fog here today. Shame really as I had planned a ride out to see @welsh dragon .....just to check out the acommodation. We dont want 20+ of us turning up to find its not up to scratch do we.
> So plan b. Exercises then a bit of a chill. Lpool away to ManU later. My mate who, sadly is a Manc supporter is coming round to watch it. Fresh bread, cheese, salad and much beer will be consumed.



So it sounds as if no pedals were turned in anger then?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You talk through it as well.



Be careful, you never know what he may hit back with


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I do, I do. However, unlike many people out there I'm the first to admit it!  Lifes too short to take it seriously.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon folks. A lovely day here today. Just a short 12 miles for me and very slowwww as well.



Oh dear, tired out from your previous exploits?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Been to South Mimms Services a few times.



Was it open?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Lincolnshire is like. Northampronshire- the rural bits are nice, but the urban areas are toilets.



Skeggy??


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> We're back home, and feeling suitably stuffed. It's been a lovely day, I hope it's as nice tomorrow when I'm out on my bike.



I was thinking, you have missed your ride today Dave. 
Beautiful out there today, garmin was saying 3c at 08:30, but got up to 13 by early afternoon. Another nice ride in this unseasonably warm weather, 75 today and 85 on Friday, can't believe how lucky I have been.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Nice.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's pushing it.



Question is, what were you up to in the coach park?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I once had a very naughty time with a young lady in a car at South Mimms



Bet you would have an even nicer time if it was Alice?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry but I am reporting you to the garage tidy police, or even worse....Welsh Dragon.



She could throw you in the dungeon


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Had a bit of a faffing day today, getting stuff ready for our next trip. Feel like I've wasted a good cycling day but had to do the stuff that lets us do the good stuff.
> 
> Top of the list was making sure the mutt is secure in the back of the motorhome. We don't want a 40lb mutt hurtling through the windscreen when I stamp on the brakes so I've fixed a strong point to the bed frame and bought a harness for Millie that will be clipped onto it.
> 
> Must get out on the bike tomorrow.



Make the most of it as the weather doesn't appear so good towards the end of next week


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Question is, what were you up to in the coach park?


That four letter word that cannot be spoken on here.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> It wasn't my cousin, was it?



Was her name Russell?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Watching 15:17 To Paris on Sky movies. Its dull - I'm hoping the part where they disarm the terrorist and give him a good slapping makes it worthwhile.



Just shoot him, one less to guard, feed and lock up


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Oh dear, tired out from your previous exploits?




My derriere was feeling a bit delicate.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My derriere was feeling a bit delicate.



You will certainly receive numerous offers to rub it better, no doubt


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2019)

@welsh dragon... a pain in the @rse


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> @welsh dragon... a pain in the @rse




You better believe it.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

Well, the fight scene was good. True story, and they used the real people as actors - a strapping great USAF staff sergeant and a US army infantryman took the AKM off the terr and seriously slapped him for his trouble.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I was thinking, you have missed your ride today Dave.
> Beautiful out there today, garmin was saying 3c at 08:30, but got up to 13 by early afternoon. Another nice ride in this unseasonably warm weather, 75 today and 85 on Friday, can't believe how lucky I have been.



These days I don't get the chance to ride on a Sunday, son and Granddaughter are here about half eight, stepdaughter is here about eleven and sometimes the stepson is here as well, it's either Monday or Saturday, so I'm hoping tomorrow is as nice.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have to say.....the Lady doesn't look as though she is enjoying that meal.



Eyes bigger than her belly I think, she only managed half of it, but she had already eaten a large roast pork dinner with all the trimmings.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You better believe it.



When we see it


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> @welsh dragon... a pain in the @rse



Small or large?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> These days I don't get the chance to ride on a Sunday, son and Granddaughter are here about half eight, stepdaughter is here about eleven and sometimes the stepson is here as well, it's either Monday or Saturday, so I'm hoping tomorrow is as nice.



Do enjoy


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2019)

I've got a bad tummy. Mrs D is in for a smelly night.


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I've got a bad tummy. Mrs D is in for a smelly night.


No change there, then.......


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I've got a bad tummy. Mrs D is in for a smelly night.


Sleep under the stars.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I've got a bad tummy. Mrs D is in for a smelly night.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sleep under the stars.



Invite him to a night in the graveyard with you


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Invite him to a night in the graveyard with you


Which one?


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

Have a drink @Drago!


----------



## gavroche (24 Feb 2019)

Going back to beautiful Wales in the morning. I never had the chance to go to Barnstaple after all but went to Westward Ho instead. The place was packed with people. Amazing how a bit of sunshine brings people out.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which one?



One of your choosing


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

gavroche said:


> Going back to beautiful Wales in the morning. I never had the chance to go to Barnstaple after all but went to Westward Ho instead. The place was packed with people. Amazing how a bit of sunshine brings people out.



Also the sun makes you feel so much better and happier


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2019)

Endeavour was good tonight.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Endeavour was good tonight.



Taping the series, then will watching over a few days


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Taping the series, then will watching over a few days




I won't give the plot away then


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2019)

Off back home tomorrow. Having a late night and a lie in, then a lazy get up and steady tow back. Daresay the lawns will need cutting again!


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off back home tomorrow. Having a late night and a lie in, then a lazy get up and steady tow back. Daresay the lawns will need cutting again!


The important part, did you eat the pie?


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> The important part, did you eat the pie?


Most certainly!
It was demolished the other night with lashings of mixed veg and tinned taters.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Most certainly!
> It was demolished the other night with lashings of mixed veg and tinned taters.


Less weight going back then, assuming you've binned the tins.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2019)

-2c here


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2019)

I will be 65 in July 2019. With 16 months to go I'm considering a party.

Any thoughts on this? Never done it before.


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I will be 65 in July 2019. With 16 months to go I'm considering a party.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? Never done it before.


Have you got the right year , or , your birthday is only 6 months away.


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2019)

Morning all, a bright start to the day here. looking forward to another shorts day as the temperature rises unseasonally . I will be out with the dog shortly and then out on the bike. 
With the warmer weather my knee feels better now and not so painful. Maybe I need to live somewhere warmer in winter.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2019)

Good morning. A very cold start to the day here. I think there may be ground frost in some places.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2019)

Cold and frosty. Got the house to myself again today. Once everyone's gone out I'll continue work on the rifle rest I'm building.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Have you got the right year , or , your birthday is only 6 months away.



Whoops! Thank you Paulus.

Born 1954 means
I'm 65 this July.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2019)

Morning all.
Bit nippy last night - but nice and snug in the van.
Wending our way back up the Cornish coast around 11am. Cruise control will be set at 37mph to cause maximum workie frustration......


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2019)

Only 2 more days of being in my Forties.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a bright start to the day here. looking forward to another shorts day as the temperature rises unseasonally . I will be out with the dog shortly and then out on the bike.
> With the warmer weather my knee feels better now and not so painful. Maybe I need to live somewhere warmer in winter.



Somewhere warmer in winter and back here for the summer.
That would be ideal


----------



## Scaleyback (25 Feb 2019)

Pretty new here so I can join this thread.
Voluntary retirement at 50 from British Gas, 72 now so plenty of practice at this retirement game.
Did at few part-time jobs off and on for 10 years then solely devoted myself to 
Sex, drugs and rock ‘n’ roll. Lol. 
My wife retired from her part-time work a few years after me and we sold up in Leicestershire (I was 63) and moved to ‘God’s country’ yep ! (Near Richmond, North Yorkshire).
Never regretted it for a day. .
Always had a bike but bought my 1st proper roadbike bike at 65 ( Cannondale
Synapse) Great cycling around here, fantastic scenery, not a lot of traffic, cycling nivarna. Other main hobby is photography. Save the money I have spent on photography kit to all things cycling related and I could probably be living in a castle ? Dogs, we have always had dogs, currently a rescued beagle who keeps us on our toes. We do loads of walking, always with our beagle. We are both fit & healthy (touch wood) and life is very good. 
Retirement, I heartily recommend it.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Feb 2019)

Welcome @Scaleyback. There's some reight doylems in here mind. Are you sure you want to join?

Anyroad, cool but sunny here this morning and so still I could hear all the poor sods commuting to w*rk on the A1 when I walked the mutt up on Waldridge Fell.

Boiler repairs and cooker repairs today so will take it in turns with Mrs jg waiting for the man. In beween times I'm hoping to get out on the bike.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Only 2 more days of being in my Forties.



You may get confused in around 10 
years..........


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2019)

Hey @Scaleyback whats the secret. I am also 72. Loads of sex but not much in the way of drugs or rock n roll....so, if you have any spare .
A cold frosty morning here at 07.45 but by 08.30 its all gone. Beautiful day now.
Off out with Mrs D to either Chester or New Brighton. Fish n chips on the menu whichever we choose.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hey @Scaleyback whats the secret. I am also 72. Loads of sex...



I didnt think _that_ counted?


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2019)

Scaleyback said:


> Pretty new here so I can join this thread.
> Voluntary retirement at 50 from British Gas, 72 now so plenty of practice at this retirement game.
> Did at few part-time jobs off and on for 10 years then solely devoted myself to
> Sex, drugs and rock ‘n’ roll. Lol.
> ...


Welcome to the club Scaleyback. Retirement is the way forward.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2019)

Scaleyback said:


> Pretty new here so I can join this thread.
> Voluntary retirement at 50 from British Gas, 72 now so plenty of practice at this retirement game.
> Did at few part-time jobs off and on for 10 years then solely devoted myself to
> Sex, drugs and rock ‘n’ roll. Lol.
> ...




Welcome. Welcome. Are you sure you sure you want to associate with this bunch of old duffers? I often wonder why i bother to talk to them.


----------



## Scaleyback (25 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I didnt think _that_ counted?



“ Soiler of Y fronts” got to love that signature.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2019)

Scaleyback said:


> “ Soiler of Y fronts” got to love that signature.


Most peoples signature are just jokes or a play on words. Sadly with @Drago its true


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2019)

Welcome @Scaleyback.


----------



## Scaleyback (25 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Most peoples signature are just jokes or a play on words. Sadly with @Drago its true



Oh dear !


----------



## Scaleyback (25 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Welcome @Scaleyback. There's some reight doylems in here mind. Are you sure you want to join?.



“ doylems “ ? I even asked my wife (she is from Whitley Bay) and she didn’t know. Having looked it up the good lady is now taking some ribbing.


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Welcome. Welcome. Are you sure you sure you want to associate with this bunch of old duffers? I often wonder why i bother to talk to them.


You're in the same boat as us, sometimes nothing better to do


----------



## screenman (25 Feb 2019)

Does anyone know when Drago's birthday is? Would hate to miss the party.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2019)

Wednesday. I expect a huge birthday cake from which Dr Alice can leap naked.


----------



## screenman (25 Feb 2019)

Mine is in 24 days, if the kids are reading this.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> You're in the same boat as us, sometimes nothing better to do




I am not an old duffer like what you lot are.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Mine is in 24 days, if the kids are reading this.


And if they're not?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2019)

My birthday is in 24 days.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Does anyone know when Drago's birthday is? Would hate to miss the party.


Well it's either at South Mimms Services or at Welsh Dragon's. You not noticed the travel plans?


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2019)

I'm in The Sandwich Deli in Wellesbourne with coffee and a tea cake.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2019)

Idea for Drago's cake.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My birthday is in 24 days.


Really? You do not look that old.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My birthday is in 24 days.


_Beware the Ides of March_


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Really? You do not look that old.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2019)

Just been to the supermarket and found a trolley with a pound coin all ready in there, I thought it was jammed in, but no so I put it in my poor box.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Does anyone know when Drago's birthday is? Would hate to miss the party.



Burning of his Y fronts, and a new pair gifted to him for the forthcoming year?


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



Mmmmm


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Burning of his Y fronts, and a new pair gifted to him for the forthcoming year?


Why? They are only 3 years old.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2019)

Aye, binning such a fresh pair would be wasteful.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2019)

17 deg and scorchio here


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Aye, binning such a fresh pair would be wasteful.


It's the Half Century, the second half needs something to start it off!


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> 17 deg and scorchio here


16.5C and middlin here.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why? They are only 3 years old.



Life in them yet then?


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Life in them yet then?


@Drago or some other life?


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2019)

Do mushrooms count as life?


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Just been to the supermarket and found a trolley with a pound coin all ready in there, I thought it was jammed in, but no so I put it in my poor box.


I went to our local Tesco on Thursday and found £50 in the ATM that someone had forgotten to remove.
I handed it in to customer service.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Do mushrooms count as life?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2019)

Today is officially the hottest day with a temp of 20.3 deg in West Wales.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I went to our local Tesco on Thursday and found £50 in the ATM that someone had forgotten to remove.
> I handed it in to customer service.


Nice gesture but sadly (imo) wrong move. Sad fact of life but it could end up anywhere (or in any pocket).
A phone number perhaps so the person could contact you and you could verify it.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2019)

BTW @Dirk , which branch did you say it was? I am sure I was there on Thursday


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Today is officially the hottest day with a temp of 20.3 deg in West Wales.


21c here in the  south
Been for a trike ride and washed the car too


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2019)

I've just got back, a very enjoyable 60 mile bimble in the spring sunshine.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nice gesture but sadly (imo) wrong move. Sad fact of life but it could end up anywhere (or in any pocket).
> A phone number perhaps so the person could contact you and you could verify it.


My conscience is clear and I can sleep easy at night.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> My conscience is clear and I can sleep easy at night.


Well good for you I'm sure St Peter will remember that


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Well good for you I'm sure St Peter will remember that


Nah.......but I bet Odin would.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I've just got back, a very enjoyable 60 mile bimble in the spring sunshine.



Ooooh you just topped me Dave. 59 miles for me but no cafes.





Strange weather though,

There was little wind
But what wind there was
Was blowing hard

The gravity seemed to have been turned up too. Knackered but reviving myself with an orange and cranberry brioche hot cross bun and a pint of tea.

Cooker repair man still hasn't turned up.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I've just got back, a very enjoyable 60 mile bimble in the spring sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 454626


Are you by chance related to @welsh dragon , she bimbles.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are you by chance related to @welsh dragon , she bimbles.




There is nothing quite like a bimble.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I've just got back, a very enjoyable 60 mile bimble in the spring sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 454626



Wellsbourne?
Middle of the precinct? If that is the correct one, they had another in Kineton didnt they.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There is nothing quite like a bimble.



Sounds like fun


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wellsbourne?
> Middle of the precinct? If that is the correct one, they had another in Kineton didnt they.



The Kineton one has closed down now, , I rode down last june to find it closed, last time I was in the Wellesbourne one I asked about it and they confirmed it.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Ooooh you just topped me Dave. 59 miles for me but no cafes.
> View attachment 454638
> 
> 
> ...



Circling Durham I like it, well done, and yes it was hard work, I'm not sure why though, it wasn't particularly windy. The kids were back at school which made crossing Coventry at the start entertaining, and my average was slightly down on Thursday's ride, 13.8mph as oposed to 14mph on Thursday.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Circling Durham I like it, well done, and yes it was hard work, I'm not sure why though, it wasn't particularly windy. The kids were back at school which made crossing Coventry at the start entertaining, and my average was slightly down on Thursday's ride, 13.8mph as oposed to 14mph on Thursday.



More like scary than entertaining. Built up areas are best avoided if possible, however there are times when it has to be done.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> More like scary than entertaining. Built up areas are best avoided if possible, however there are times when it has to be done.



I was a commuting cyclist for over 30 years I'm well used to riding in traffic, these days I tend to just do it when I have to at the beginning and end of my rides, when I need to so I can leave the city heading on to the lanes I want to use and come back in from the lanes I've used.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2019)

Tidied ul the garage and gave my tool chests a wipe with an oily rag. Put the FZR on charge, may start her up tomorrow.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Tidied ul the garage and gave my tool chests a wipe with an oily rag. Put the FZR on charge, may start her up tomorrow.


You have a chest just for your tool? I know you like to boast but that is taking it too far


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You have a chest just for your tool? I know you like to boast but that is taking it too far



Got to put it somewhere


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2019)

I have a chest for storing it, and a hammock for transport purposes.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I have a chest for storing it, and a hammock for transport purposes.



Wow


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2019)

You lot are full of BS.


----------



## screenman (25 Feb 2019)

Just been out for 40 minutes blast around the forest, I need to cycle more.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are full of BS.



Why?


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2019)

Well, let's be honest. We are


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Well, let's be honest. We are



About?


----------



## screenman (25 Feb 2019)

Some kind person just brought a very nice bottle of gin around for me.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2019)

'Fun'neing a codeword for laxative?


----------



## screenman (25 Feb 2019)

Dam productive text.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> More like scary than entertaining. Built up areas are best avoided if possible, however there are times when it has to be done.



The route I did today specifically avoided built up areas as far as possible. The plan was to stay away from the city and the A167. Did lots of traffic free lanes but as you say, sometimes built up areas can't be avoided. Like @dave r I commuted by bike for a long time so I'm relaxed in heavy traffic but prefer to avoid it now I can.


----------



## jongooligan (26 Feb 2019)

Beautiful morning here, a good day for a ride.

Van is 90% loaded, fridge down to correct temperature of the mains so we're almost ready for our next trip. We're off to Keswick for three nights and this time we're taking the mutt. I'm setting off on the bike at 8 o'clock and Mrs. jg will set off in the van at 11 and try to catch me.

There's a slight headwind and three big climbs to tackle so she's got to be favourite. If she hasn't caught me by Penrith I'll stop and wait for her as they have a Booth's supermarket who have an extensive range of beers and a luscious selection of deli items.

Later taters.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2019)

Good morning. Frosty start to the day here.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2019)

Today is the last day of my Forties.

Muttley walked, cool but much milder than yesterday. Once Mrs and Mini D have gone and I can get in my own bathroom I'll have a forest.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2019)

Amazing weather aint it?
Yesterday afternoon we were flat out on the sunbeds** and this morning everywhere was covered in frost.
**life got in the way yesterday and our trip to New Brighton was switched to today. Instead of fish n chips I settled with a cheese salad barm/bap/bread cake (its barm to me but there are some of those funny foreign geezers on here).
So N Brighton & FnChips today.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Amazing weather aint it?
> Yesterday afternoon we were flat out on the sunbeds** and this morning everywhere was covered in frost.
> **life got in the way yesterday and our trip to New Brighton was switched to today. Instead of fish n chips I settled with a cheese salad barm/bap/bread cake (its barm to me but there are some of those funny foreign geezers on here).
> So N Brighton & FnChips today.


I won a Formula 2 sidecar race at the New Brighton promenade road races in the early 90s. Great fun circuit and huge crowds. Pity they don't run that meeting any more.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I won a Formula 2 sidecar race at the New Brighton promenade road races in the early 90s. Great fun circuit and huge crowds. Pity they don't run that meeting any more.


Yes, I used to watch it in the 60s.....it was, as you say, great fun.


----------



## dickyknees (26 Feb 2019)

Good morning. 

A lovely start but at 5 degrees I’ll wait until double figures before I venture out in shorts on the the bike.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2019)

Right, a bit of Cadillac Three while I tidy up.


----------



## GM (26 Feb 2019)

Morning all. I's been busy, not much time for the interweb. Another busy day today making the most of this weather in the garden.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2019)

Caravan cleaning today and got a chap coming to put a new power board in the fridge so it can run on gas.
Might get out for a decent walk later.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2019)

I'm up before 9 am .......just


----------



## screenman (26 Feb 2019)

Back home from a great swim, I have a company coming today to show me a new glass polishing machine they want me to endorse, it better be good. A bike ride a certainly on for this afternoon, even if only a couple of laps of the forest.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2019)

Trying to decide where to have my Led Zeppelin tattoo.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Amazing weather aint it?
> Yesterday afternoon we were flat out on the sunbeds** and this morning everywhere was covered in frost.
> **life got in the way yesterday and our trip to New Brighton was switched to today. Instead of fish n chips I settled with a cheese salad barm/bap/bread cake* (its barm to me but there are some of those funny foreign geezers on here).*
> So N Brighton & FnChips today.


Who?


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2019)

Morning all, as GM above I am taking the opportunity to get some gardening done. The grass will get cut this afternoon as it looking a bit straggly in parts, the front garden was hoed yesterday to kill off some of the annual weeds that where threatening to take over.


----------



## dickyknees (26 Feb 2019)

16 degrees here now, I’m off for a bimble.


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2019)

dickyknees said:


> 16 degrees here now, I’m off for a bimble.


Hope you have your shorts on


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2019)

Yoga done, washing out, we're having new hand rails put on the stairs and as soon as they're finished I'll get the house work done.


----------



## screenman (26 Feb 2019)

The glass polishing machine was very good.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2019)

I am on grandchildren duty. Being a taxi service. Beautiful weather here. Scorchio in fact. Must be about 20 deg.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2019)

Poached egg and protein. shake for lunch. BEEFCAKE!


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am on grandchildren duty. Being a taxi service. Beautiful weather here. Scorchio in fact. Must be about 20 deg.


20.5°C out the front of my bungalow at the moment.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2019)

Accidentally bought a Sig P226 X5 in FDE. How to sneak it past the missus when it arrives?


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2019)

I've been for a trike ride (I don't bimble) 21.06 miles on the way back came across a bad accident only the fire brigade were there so only just happened and the road completely closed so had to come back on a different route home. Hope everybody in the accident are OK


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Feb 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Good morning.
> 
> A lovely start but at 5 degrees I’ll wait until double figures before I venture out in shorts on the the bike.
> 
> View attachment 454771



Always wear at least knee warmers this time of year, when venturing out


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Feb 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. I's been busy, not much time for the interweb. Another busy day today making the most of this weather in the garden.



Actually mowed the lawn yesterday as it was so nice in the afternoon. It was certainly growing well fro this time of year and needed cutting back before it got too long.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Trying to decide where to have my Led Zeppelin tattoo.



Could think of somewhere


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am on grandchildren duty. Being a taxi service. Beautiful weather here. Scorchio in fact. Must be about 20 deg.



Missed out on a ride today then?


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Always wear at least knee warmers this time of year, when venturing out


Maybe something a bit higher up as well?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Could think of somewhere


He could have it on his willy but it would only fit the Led Zeppel part  (I am led to believe).


----------



## gavroche (26 Feb 2019)

Been busy replacing borders that Molly destroyed in the garden instead of going for a ride, as I intended, in this beautiful weather. My wife had other ideas though. More borders to do tomorrow to finish the job and then, I have been told to fence off that part of the garden to keep Molly out. Still hope to go for a ride before the weekend.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Missed out on a ride today then?




I did. I was all set to go when I got a phone call.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2019)

Well, WWIII between India and Pakistan ahoy. I'm quite looking forward to the apocalypse with my hoard of food, weapons, and Barry Manilow albums.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe something a bit higher up as well?



Yes Mr Classic


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> He could have it on his willy but it would only fit the Led Zeppel part  (I am led to believe).



I was thinking that, but didn't want to mention it as we may get told off again


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I did. I was all set to go when I got a phone call.



Good old Mrs D to the rescue


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Good old Mrs D to the rescue




I know. I'm a saint. . I do get a hug being a taxi so that's a plus.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2019)

St Welshie, patron saint of the incontinent.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> St Welshie, patron saint of the incontinent.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> St Welshie, patron saint of the incontinent.


St Catherine of Alexandria!


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> St Welshie, patron saint of the incontinent.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2019)

St Drago, Patron Saint of the awesome!

Less than 2 hours until my 50th birthday.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> St Drago, Patron Saint of the awesome!
> 
> Less than 2 hours until my 50th birthday.


And then you'll be on your second half century.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

Saint Drogo: Patron Saint of Unattractive People.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> St Drago, Patron Saint of the awesome!
> 
> Less than 2 hours until my 50th birthday.


Old git.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2019)

Is there a patron saint of cruddy underwear?


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is there a patron saint of cruddy underwear?


Saint Sebastian.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is there a patron saint of cruddy underwear?



St Michael.


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2019)

We'll there wasn't much housework done, the day was to nice for that, I hopped on a bus down to the barbers, got my hair cut and then enjoyed walking back home in the sunshine, I did manage to change the bed and put the vac round but that was it.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is there a patron saint of cruddy underwear?



I take it yours is always fresh?


----------



## screenman (27 Feb 2019)

Happy birthday Drago, have a good one.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2019)

Thanks buddy. Half a century of awesomeness.


----------



## GM (27 Feb 2019)

Many Happy Returns Drago, have a good 'un


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2019)

Happy Birthday Mr @Drago .


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2019)

Good morning everyone. Bloomin cold frosty start here.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)




----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

GM said:


> Many Happy Returns Drago, have a good 'un
> 
> View attachment 454929


You forgot the bend!


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2019)

Happy Birthday Drago, have a good un


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2019)

Well, going to spend the day mooching. Off out for a meal tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Actually mowed the lawn yesterday as it was so nice in the afternoon. It was certainly growing well fro this time of year and needed cutting back before it got too long.


Mine could certaily do with a trim but the sun doesnt clear the dew off so its still wet in the afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Well, going to spend the day mooching. Off out for a meal tonight.


Have fun......you're only young once.....


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2019)

Happy birthday. I seem to remember turning 50, possibly, maybe .
Another cold start but sunny.....last of the sunny days according to the forcast .
Coffee consumed. I will have a short sprint on the bike then some breckie and the some golf.


----------



## Paulus (27 Feb 2019)

Happy Birthday Drago.
Another bright sunny start to the day here, with a touch of frost on the grass. I have a hospital appointment today for my dodgy knee, it's called the knee education class? My knee will be checked over, then I presume I will be shown some exercises and stuff like that. I thought it would take a lot longer for the appointment to come through. I have to go to Finchley Memorial hospital, which when I was a kid was a cottage hospital. Now fully rebuilt, by a private company, the local health care trust rents parts of it for various clinics.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2019)

Happy Birthday @Drago .


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2019)

I've ordered a new shotgun from a tyrannosaurus rex.

He's a small arms dealer.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Feb 2019)

Good Day @Drago have an excellent birthday.

We've just got home from an exhausting shopping trip. I'm now laid in bed and drinking tea


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2019)

Quick trike ride today only 10 miles but nice in the sunshine


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2019)

Eek! I fell into Wetherspoons!


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2019)

I'm sat in a cubical in the local hospital, my Good Lady has been having problems with an infection lately and things got worse this morning so I took her in.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in a cubical in the local hospital, my Good Lady has been having problems with an infection lately and things got worse this morning so I took her in.


Never fun being in those places. Best o'luck on a speedy exit.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2019)

Aye, I hope Mrs Dave recovers in time to make your tea.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Never fun being in those places. Best o'luck on a speedy exit.



Thank you, the Ladies GP has been investigating and trying to sort this for several months without success so I'm hoping that we can get it sorted out once and for all now the hospital is involved.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Aye, I hope Mrs Dave recovers in time to make your tea.



It's going to take longer than that but that doesn't matter we just want it sorted


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2019)

Seriously dude, we all wish her the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Seriously dude, we all wish her the best for a speedy recovery.



Thank you


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Seriously dude, we all wish her the best for a speedy recovery.


+1 to that sentiment.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2019)

Lunch at golf club house. Chicken Rogan Josh, half rice half chips. £4.95---I was robbed .
And a rather nice pint of San Miguel to wash it down
TBH there was too much and I was over faced but it was excellent so I battled valiantly.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 454975
> 
> Lunch at golf club house. Chicken Rogan Josh, half rice half chips. £4.95---*I was robbed *.
> And a rather nice pint of San Miguel to wash it down


You will have course have reported this?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> You will have course have reported this?


I see what you did there
Of course.....it was outrageous


----------



## PaulSB (27 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in a cubical in the local hospital, my Good Lady has been having problems with an infection lately and things got worse this morning so I took her in.



Good luck Mrs Dave r and Dave r. I've just spent 13 nights in our local NHS hospital. Great service, staff and treatment but deadly dull.. GWS


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2019)

hope all goes well for mrs dave .

and happy birthday to @Drago .


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in a cubical in the local hospital, my Good Lady has been having problems with an infection lately and things got worse this morning so I took her in.




Sorry to hear that Dave. I hope Mrs Dave recovers soon.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry to hear that Dave. I hope Mrs Dave recovers soon.



Thank you


----------



## PaulSB (27 Feb 2019)

It's +/- 4 weeks since my brain went a bit wonky. Had lots of cards, messages and visits which has been good. Quite a number from attractive women more than a few years younger than me! Mrs P has stopped looking disapprovingly at me - cycling is a broad church as she seems to now appreciate!!


----------



## screenman (27 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in a cubical in the local hospital, my Good Lady has been having problems with an infection lately and things got worse this morning so I took her in.



That is not good news, I really hope they can get it sorted, like me I bet you would rather take tha pain than your wife, they are so precious to us mere blokes, take it easy and look after yourself as well as her.


----------



## screenman (27 Feb 2019)

Anyone know when Drago's birthday is? I am sure he mentioned it a couple of hundred times recently. I think he said something about being fifty and only looking 70, or was it the other way around.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's +/- 4 weeks since my brain went a bit wonky. Had lots of cards, messages and visits which has been good. Quite a number from attractive women more than a few years younger than me! Mrs P has stopped looking disapprovingly at me - *cycling is a broad church *as she seems to now appreciate!!


Cycling a religion, since when?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> Anyone know when Drago's birthday is? I am sure he mentioned it a couple of hundred times recently. I think he said something about being fifty and only looking 70, or was it the other way around.





I don't remember him mentioning any birthday.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> That is not good news, I really hope they can get it sorted, like me I bet you would rather take tha pain than your wife, they are so precious to us mere blokes, take it easy and look after yourself as well as her.



We're in a corridor, have been for over an hour, waiting for a bed. Tired, Hungary and seriously pissed off


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> We're in a corridor, have been for over an hour, waiting for a bed. Tired, Hungary and seriously pissed off


Hang in there Dave I feel your pain good luck


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> We're in a corridor, have been for over an hour, waiting for a bed. Tired, Hungary and seriously pissed off




Sorry to hear that Dave.


----------



## GM (27 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> We're in a corridor, have been for over an hour, waiting for a bed. Tired, Hungary and seriously pissed off




Best wishes Dave, hope things get sorted soon.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> We're in a corridor, have been for over an hour, waiting for a bed. Tired, Hungary and seriously pissed off


Hope they get you sorted soon.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mine could certaily do with a trim but the sun doesnt clear the dew off so its still wet in the afternoon.



My lawn was damp, but it was a case of get the top off or it would just remain wet


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Feb 2019)

Happy Birthday @Drago


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> We're in a corridor, have been for over an hour, waiting for a bed. Tired, Hungary and seriously pissed off


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in a cubical in the local hospital, my Good Lady has been having problems with an infection lately and things got worse this morning so I took her in.



Hope she is ok?


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I see what you did there
> Of course.....it was outrageous


I did nowt!

Not even editing the quoted post.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2019)

I'm home, got home about a quarter of an hour ago, my Good Lady has been admitted for observation. We were there for about eight and a half hours, hopefully they can get to the bottom of the mysterious infection that won't clear up. Thank you people for you're good wishes.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2019)

Been out for a meal. Lots of dead cow and Guinness.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Been out for a meal. Lots of dead cow and Guinness.



We did similar Sunday, had a great afternoon, hope you've enjoyed yourself today.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2019)

Thanks Dave. Sorry to hear about Mrs Dave, and I hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Thanks Dave. Sorry to hear about Mrs Dave, and I hope she makes a speedy recovery.


Thanks


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2019)

Morning everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2019)

Oi....whos nicked the sunshine ?? 
I blame Brexit. Lovely clear skies for a week and now its back as dark as Dragos Y fronts.
I like my golf as I like my cycling, in decent weather, so I may give it a miss today. I am just having a coffee whilst I cogitate on the matter.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2019)

Good morning. And we are back to the rain and crappy weather.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. And we are back to the rain and crappy weather.


Not actually raining here but very grey and the forcast is rain all morning.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2019)

Morning all. Muttley walked. I've decided to give up alcohol, so lots of coffee ahoy!

@dave r keep us updated on how Mrs Dave is doing buddy.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not actually raining here but very grey and the forcast is rain all morning.




Oh well. It was good while it lasted. At least spring will soon be here.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Morning all. Muttley walked. I've decided to give up alcohol, so lots of coffee ahoy!
> 
> @dave r keep us updated on how Mrs Dave is doing buddy.



Cheers will do, we've exchanged text messages this morning and she sounds a bit more cheerful.


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2019)

The water in the pool was wet as usual, not raining here but it is very grey. I have had two rides on the bike already this wee, which is a record for this year, hoping for a third so if you lot can keep the rain away from my area I would be extremely grateful.


----------



## Paulus (28 Feb 2019)

Morning all, a dull start to the day here. Dog to be walked shortly and the as the weather has changed so a bit of decorating later.


----------



## GM (28 Feb 2019)

Morning all. Haven't opened the blinds yet to see what the weather is like yet. Our neighbour is having a loft conversion and the scaffold is next to our bedroom window, I don't want the workers getting jealous seeing me still in bed


----------



## numbnuts (28 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> At least spring will soon be here.


You Called


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2019)

Morning all.
Neighbour's having a fence repaired - so lots of Workie noise going on, causing major stress. Will have to get up early and go into town to get some shopping.
Hope they've finished by the time I get back.
Why do they have to start so early?!


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2019)

20 minutes of leg presses, calf raises and thigh lifts, topped off with 200 crunches. Shoulder not feeling so bad so come Monday I may try some very light weights.

BEEFCAKE!


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Morning all. Muttley walked.* I've decided to give up alcohol, *so lots of coffee ahoy!
> 
> @dave r keep us updated on how Mrs Dave is doing buddy.


Guinness to close brewery! They didn't waste time.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Cheers will do, we've exchanged text messages this morning and she sounds a bit more cheerful.


That's one good thing.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2019)

I have number of male and female friends who I am close to. The majority are fellow cyclists through the club. One or two in particular are very close friends. These friendships have developed through cycling together and chatting about many different subjects. As you will guess one is a lady. My wife has met them all at different times

Currently I'm off my bike for perhaps six months. Lots of club buddies have visited but this one several times. I thoroughly enjoy her company. We have been walking, out to a pub lunch etc.

Part of me feels a touch guilty about this friendship developing more. I do feel close to this person.

Any views or thoughts?


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Guinness to close brewery! They didn't waste time.



Yep, and the MD has just bought a new boat!

Dont get me wrong, I love the stuff. However, I'm having to drink less and less anyway as I need to be good to go if Mrs D relapses, and the calories aren't compatible with my new health kick. I'm determined to get down to 235lbs and mega ripped, and Guinness is standing in my way.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2019)

My good lady is being discharged this afternoon, I haven't got any details yet but hopefully they've got it sussed out.


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> My good lady is being discharged this afternoon, I haven't got any details yet but hopefully they've got it sussed out.



Fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have number of male and female friends who I am close to. The majority are fellow cyclists through the club. One or two in particular are very close friends. These friendships have developed through cycling together and chatting about many different subjects. As you will guess one is a lady. My wife has met them all at different times
> 
> Currently I'm off my bike for perhaps six months. Lots of club buddies have visited but this one several times. I thoroughly enjoy her company. We have been walking, out to a pub lunch etc.
> 
> ...


You can't have too many friends  but maybe this one feels something for you  dangerous grounds


----------



## Paulus (28 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have number of male and female friends who I am close to. The majority are fellow cyclists through the club. One or two in particular are very close friends. These friendships have developed through cycling together and chatting about many different subjects. As you will guess one is a lady. My wife has met them all at different times
> 
> Currently I'm off my bike for perhaps six months. Lots of club buddies have visited but this one several times. I thoroughly enjoy her company. We have been walking, out to a pub lunch etc.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't feel guilty about having a friend who is a lady as long as that is all it is going to be, a friendship. As Numbnuts says, you can't have too many friends.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> I wouldn't feel guilty about having a friend who is a lady as long as that is all it is going to be, a friendship. As Numbnuts says, you can't have too many friends.



The problem with a friend of the opposite sex is keeping it just as a friendship, if you get too close then it develops into something more and causes grief to those around you, it's a situation that needs careful management.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have number of male and female friends who I am close to. The majority are fellow cyclists through the club. One or two in particular are very close friends. These friendships have developed through cycling together and chatting about many different subjects. As you will guess one is a lady. My wife has met them all at different times
> 
> Currently I'm off my bike for perhaps six months. Lots of club buddies have visited but this one several times. I thoroughly enjoy her company. We have been walking, out to a pub lunch etc.
> 
> ...


Maybe she has/knows someone in a similar situation to yourself, but is afraid to ask outright questions for fear of offending you.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Feb 2019)

> Dear Customer,
> Your Direct Debit payment for your TV Licence has been failed
> Therefore your TV licence has been temporarily suspended
> And your property is unlicensed at the moment.
> Click here to restore your Tv licence services.


I ain't got a licence.......that's good as I ain't got a telly
they try it on don't they


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2019)

Just watched 13 Hours : The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi. Brilliant film. And it all happened on Hilary Clinton's watch as Secretary of State.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2019)

Steak and ale pie with peas and chips for us.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2019)

Just potted out my Chilli seedlings; a mix of hot and sweet ones.
Hoping for a good crop this year.


----------



## Poacher (28 Feb 2019)

Just noticed on the TV schedule: 21:00 tonight on BBC4, Wild Swimming with Alice Roberts.
Is this the one with the almost subliminal skinny-dipping shot?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2019)

Poacher said:


> Just noticed on the TV schedule: 21:00 tonight on BBC4, Wild Swimming with Alice Roberts.
> Is this the one with the almost subliminal skinny-dipping shot?




Now you've done it. @Drago will be drooling all over his TV.


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Now you've done it. @Drago will be drooling all over his TV.



I bet he is already in front of the tv waiting.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I ain't got a licence.......that's good as I ain't got a telly
> they try it on don't they


I think, just to be sure, you should click on the link and pay what they ask. As I say, just to be sure


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2019)

My Good Lady is home now, she's a lot better than she was yesterday, they've given her different antibiotics, so we'll see if they finally clear it.


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady is home now, she's a lot better than she was yesterday, they've given her different antibiotics, so we'll see if they finally clear it.



I really do hope so.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Now you've done it. @Drago will be drooling all over his TV.



BT box set to record, binoculars on stand by.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> BT box set to record, binoculars on stand by.




Dirty boy


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2019)

Guilty as charged!


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dirty boy



Dirty old man, he is over 50 now.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> BT box set to record, binoculars on stand by.


Don't forget the Kleenex.....


----------



## screenman (28 Feb 2019)

Drago has gone very quiet, something maybe distracting him.

Must admit I am enjoying the program as it is something I want to do more of this year.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2019)

It was very, erm, educational.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> Don't forget the Kleenex.....


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> It was very, erm, educational.



The swimming pool shots, from behind?


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2019)

Very pleasant indeed. I plan to watch it again several dozen times tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2019)

172traindriver said:


>


I thought he might need them if there was a power cut.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Feb 2019)

Dirk said:


> I thought he might need them if there was a power cut.



Understood


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Very pleasant indeed. I plan to watch it again several dozen times tomorrow.



Bit I saw was worth watching


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2019)

Good morning. I am first today. Rather misty and damp here (not mentioning dragos under apparel).


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2019)

Greetings Miss Welshlass. Dull and damp here, both inside and outside of my Y fronts.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2019)

Good morning everyone. Dull and grey here and that's just after looking in the mirror. This morning will be taken up with the insurance claim for my car and bike. Hopefully completed before my friend Abby arrives to check it through! It's looking like an expensive one!

Many thanks for all the remarks re making a claim


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2019)

Mornin' all.
Yay! It's Fish Friday! 
Think my missus has got a gippy tummy though; either that, or she's taken to playing a trombone full of wet cement in the bathroom.......


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mornin' all.
> Yay! It's Fish Friday!



*Friday!!!!! Bugger
*
I thought it was Saturday. Since my skirmish with the pavement etc. I can get the date and time right but not the day!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> *Friday!!!!! Bugger
> *
> I thought it was Saturday. Since my skirmish with the pavement etc. I can get the date and time right but not the day!




Don't worry. Mr WD is lucky to get the month right let alone the day or date.


----------



## Paulus (1 Mar 2019)

Morning all, weather here is the same as Welshie's, dull and damp. Out with the dog shortly and then some shopping for essentials, toilet rolls ect, and then to the pub for a couple. I shall be cooking a curry for myself tonight as MrsP is out with ex work friends and then settle down to watch the track cycling and the Dr Alice prog that I recorded last night.


----------



## screenman (1 Mar 2019)

Morning all, swim done and now for some serious laminate floor laying, gym tonight and the sky is grey but I am going to ignore it and look on the bright side.


----------



## derrick (1 Mar 2019)

Back to retirement. After helping a mate for 4 days putting a fence up. I am needing a rest. weather here a bit overcast.i will not be getting on the bike today. A stroll up to the town.and a beer on the way back.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all,
> then some shopping for essentials, toilet rolls ect, .


Toilet rolls are not essentials. Yesterdays football echo is quite good enough


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2019)

Dog walked, house tidied, very light arms back and chest session (no co paints from my shoulder) and just catching g my breath with a Clooney's before having a shower.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2019)

I am thinking (just thinking mind you) of cleaning the oven....


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2019)

I pat some geezer to do that every year.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2019)

Good moaning all. A good sleep was had last night..... as per normal, head on pillow and zzzz.
Coffee drunk (with a slug of Jamesons for flavour ).
Was hoping for a ride but weather is a bit grim so may settle for exercise bike and weights etc**
**have you noticed that as you get older it is easier to "lose it" when you dont use it? I am no body builder but used to do 30/40 press up each morning. Having not done them for maybe 2 years I decided to build them into my daily workout. Blimey, I just managed 3 . After 4 weeks I am up to 25 (thats a 15 & a 10). I am also up to 300 situps using a roller.
I know age or dry rot gets us all but you have to keep trying.
Aside from "him who wears manky Y fronts" what do others do?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> I pat some geezer to do that every year.


And us, every 2 years(ish). Costs a few bob but well worth it ino.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> This morning will be taken up with the insurance claim for my car and bike. Hopefully completed before my friend Abby arrives to check it through! It's looking like an expensive one!
> Many thanks for all the remarks re making a claim


I know I sllep well but I seem to have seriously missed something. What accident is this ?


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> I pat some geezer to do that every year.



View: https://youtu.be/IU28GHMcYxM


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I know I sllep well but I seem to have seriously missed something. What accident is this ?




I missed it as well


----------



## derrick (1 Mar 2019)

Breakfast done, First fry up for a long time, It tasted great.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> Breakfast done, First fry up for a long time, It tasted great.
> View attachment 455211


Phwoar!  *


* Just missing the Black Pudding, fried bread and sausages....


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2019)

I'm on day 3 of my diet...stomach feels like my throat has been cut, but if I'm blessed with one thing it's a bloody minded will of iron so I won't give in.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> *Friday!!!!! Bugger
> *
> I thought it was Saturday. Since my skirmish with the pavement etc. I can get the date and time right but not the day!


Easy solution, drop the day and use the date alone.

Already done by many places, you'll be following their lead.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And us, every 2 years(ish). Costs a few bob but well worth it ino.


You've to pay to pat him?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I am first today. Rather misty and damp here (not mentioning dragos under apparel).



And you?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mornin' all.
> Yay! It's Fish Friday!
> Think my missus has got a gippy tummy though; either that, or she's taken to playing a trombone full of wet cement in the bathroom.......


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am thinking (just thinking mind you) of cleaning the oven....



Have you started yet?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've to pay to pat him?


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Have you started yet?


Thinking about cleaning the oven?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Have you started yet?




Nope


----------



## screenman (1 Mar 2019)

The floor is going down to fast, I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> The floor is going down to fast, I must be doing something wrong.


You in the right room?


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2019)

Trimmed my beard to a point, so I now look like the Devil.


----------



## derrick (1 Mar 2019)

Relaxing in the pub. Nice and quiet here.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2019)

Happy St David's day to @welsh dragon.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2019)

I'm still thinking about cleaning the oven. . This could take a while.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Happy St David's day to @welsh dragon.




Thank you.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> Relaxing in the pub. Nice and quiet here.


I'm intending to do just that in about an hour's time.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> Relaxing in the pub. Nice and quiet here.


Photographic evidence required, or it didn't happen.......


----------



## derrick (1 Mar 2019)

Loving life. It has been a hard week but really enjoyable. No need to go to the gym after lugging around concrete fence post and gravel boards. But i must say my back is a little stiff.Looking forward to a couple of bike rides the weekend.


----------



## derrick (1 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Photographic evidence required, or it didn't happen.......


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> View attachment 455218








Cheers!


----------



## screenman (1 Mar 2019)

The floor is half done, just having some fattoush for lunch then back on it, the gym may be hard work this evening.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

How Green Was My Valley - Gordon MacRae

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lppePOuSZtE


----------



## jongooligan (1 Mar 2019)

Just got back from the Lakes and seem to have skipped around a dozen pages. Also missed @Drago 's birthday. Hope you had a good one buddy.

The mutt managed walks of 7 miles and 9 miles - not bad for a twelve year old. We're now planning a gentle attempt at the Wolds Way using dog friendly pubs and b&b's

Those of you from the dark side will be aware of Booth's supermarkets. Those who are not, think Lancashire Waitrose. I was in the Keswick branch just before closing the other night when this geezer, who was genuinely confused when he couldn't find any cheap lager, collared an assistant and asked where the Fosters was. She seemed equally confused by his request and caused a mild panic among the other staff, one of whom tried to convince the scruff to pay £4 for a tiny tin of artisnal alcopop.
I had visions of silent alarms going off in the security guards office - ALERT ALERT all staff to shop floor -chav asking for cheap lager, tasers set to STUN.

He was last seen running to try and catch the Coop before closing time.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2019)

Back down the hospital with my Good Lady, she was alright yesterday when they discharged her but very rough when she got up this morning so I rushed her back in, now waiting for a bed.


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2019)

Best of luck @dave r


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2019)

A small survey/questionaire for us old farts if you dont mind indulging me (pretty please).
Its just something that interests me.

1. How old are you. Specific/approx or
feel free to ignore this one.
2. When did you get into cycling
3. What sort of distance do you ride in
good weather (thats in one ride).

I will start.
1. I am 72
2. I got into it some 8/10 years ago
3. In good weather I enjoy 30-40 milers.
I have done more but after 35 my
neck aches, as does my bum.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A small survey/questionaire for us old farts if you dont mind indulging me (pretty please).
> Its just something that interests me.
> 
> 1. How old are you. Specific/approx or
> ...


Age 67
First rode as a 5 year old in the mid 1950's
Typical ride between 50 & 60 miles.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Age 67
> First rode as a 5 year old in the mid 1950's
> Typical ride between 50 & 60 miles.


I expected to read "between 100 & 150" from you


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I expected to read "between 100 & 150" from you



My last 100 was an Audax in 2014, my longest ride was a few years ago, another Audax, 120 miles. These days I don't get the time to do the longer rides, I can't get too far from home in case I have to get back


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A small survey/questionaire for us old farts if you dont mind indulging me (pretty please).
> Its just something that interests me.
> 
> 1. How old are you. Specific/approx or
> ...


1. Feeling free to ignore
2. About 45 years ago
3. Good weather. Any weather, 20 miles upwards
3a. Longest single trip to date is the 179 miles to Holyhead then 135 miles from Dublin to just outside Ennis(24 Hour period).


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2019)

Right, booked to have my next tattoo tomorrow. Number 5 is going up the inside of my left forearm.







You lot are old enough to know that it represents the 4 original members of Led Zeppelin.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2019)

Still down the hospital, still doing tests, took them two attempts to get a cannula in. By the time I get out today we'll have spent about twenty quid on parking over the last few days.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope



Bet it never got done did it?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thinking about cleaning the oven?



Certainly not me


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Happy St David's day to @welsh dragon.



Tell her to get on with oven cleaning


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm still thinking about cleaning the oven. . This could take a while.



Not a days work in you


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Still down the hospital, still doing tests, took them two attempts to get a cannula in. By the time I get out today we'll have spent about twenty quid on parking over the last few days.



But hopefully you will get answers


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> The floor is half done, just having some fattoush for lunch then back on it, the gym may be hard work this evening.



Might be resting this evening


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bet it never got done did it?




Correct. . But i will put the cleaning stuff in the oven before i go to bed and finnish it first thing in the morning.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> 1. Feeling free to ignore
> 2. About 45 years ago
> 3. Good weather. Any weather, 20 miles upwards
> 3a. Longest single trip to date is the 179 miles to Holyhead then 135 miles from Dublin to just outside Ennis(24 Hour period).


That is good going.....300+ in 24 hours.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Correct. . But i will put the cleaning stuff in the oven before i go to bed and finnish it first thing in the morning.



Oh the oven stuff sleeps in the oven does it?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Oh the oven stuff sleeps in the oven does it?



Shut up you.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Shut up you.



Ohhhhh


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Ohhhhh




I will have a sparkly oven tomorrow morning


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I will have a sparkly oven tomorrow morning


Buying a new one?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Buying a new one?




Cheeky thing.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That is good going.....300+ in 24 hours.


Passed by your way, Chester, on the way.


----------



## screenman (1 Mar 2019)

I am now in the process of rehydrating, if I stop making sense with my posts it is because I have over hydrated. Swim, floor and gym, this old guy is feeling slightly worn out.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2019)

I'm back home, my Good Lady is being kept in for a couple of days for investigation and treatment with antibiotics.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm back home, my Good Lady is being kept in for a couple of days for investigation and treatment with antibiotics.




Mrs D does seem to have been in the wars over the last few day.


----------



## GM (1 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A small survey/questionaire for us old farts if you dont mind indulging me (pretty please).
> Its just something that interests me.
> 
> 1. How old are you. Specific/approx or
> ...




1. I'll be 70 in 4 months_ hint hint_
2. When I was about 10
3. In good weather 40- 60 miles. 70- 80 on a freezing cold FNRttC


----------



## GM (1 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm back home, my Good Lady is being kept in for a couple of days for investigation and treatment with antibiotics.



Hope it all goes well Dave


----------



## screenman (1 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm back home, my Good Lady is being kept in for a couple of days for investigation and treatment with antibiotics.



Look after yourself as well as your patient.


----------



## gavroche (1 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A small survey/questionaire for us old farts if you dont mind indulging me (pretty please).
> Its just something that interests me.
> 
> 1. How old are you. Specific/approx or
> ...


68
At 60 after a 30 year gap.
30 to 45 miles depending on my mood.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I will have a sparkly oven tomorrow morning



Oven fairies?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Buying a new one?



Or getting Mr WD to clean it


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Oven fairies?




No. Just me. 




172traindriver said:


> Or getting Mr WD to clean it


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mrs D does seem to have been in the wars over the last few day.



She's been in the wars for about 18 months now, we're largely on top of her mental health issues but this bladder infection is proving a tough nut to crack, the GP has been trying to sort it for several months now, every time they think they've got it sorted it comes back, which is what happened with the first hospital admission, hopefully if they keep her in it'll get sorted.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> She's been in the wars for about 18 months now, we're largely on top of her mental health issues but this bladder infection is proving a tough nut to crack, the GP has been trying to sort it for several months now, every time they think they've got it sorted it comes back, which is what happened with the first hospital admission, hopefully if they keep her in it'll get sorted.




I hope they do finally sort it for Mrs D.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> She's been in the wars for about 18 months now, we're largely on top of her mental health issues but this bladder infection is proving a tough nut to crack, the GP has been trying to sort it for several months now, every time they think they've got it sorted it comes back, which is what happened with the first hospital admission, hopefully if they keep her in it'll get sorted.


Hope they get things sorted. Don't forget to take care of yourself though.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A small survey/questionaire for us old farts if you dont mind indulging me (pretty please).
> Its just something that interests me.
> 
> 1. How old are you. Specific/approx or
> ...



1. I'm 64
2. With grandad at around 8 years old
3. In decent weather 80-90 plus, during winter 50-60


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2019)

1. 50
2. 45 years ago - always had a bike.
3. 35-40 miles is my comfortable limit now with my various orthopaedic injuries.


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A small survey/questionaire for us old farts if you dont mind indulging me (pretty please).
> Its just something that interests me.
> 
> 1. How old are you. Specific/approx or
> ...


1 61
2 started when I was 6, cycled to primary then secondary school and then work
3 40 miles +


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2019)

Morning all, grey and damp this morning. Not much planned for today, so I will do the domestics and the possibly go to the pub at lunchtime for a swift pint or two.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> 2 started when I was 6, cycled to primary then secondary school and then work



You went to 2 different schools and still had time to go to work? Bet you slept like a log each night!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks. Dull, overcast and misty here today. Same old sme old in fact


----------



## screenman (2 Mar 2019)

The new diet is off the scale, feeling better, sleeping better and the weight is coming off nicely. 16 and 8 if anyone wants to know, so easy to stick too.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> 1. I'm 64
> 2. With grandad at around 8 years old
> 3. In decent weather 80-90 plus, during winter 50-60


Well, that, I have to say is a lot more than Ican do. 20 in winter is good for me.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> The new diet is off the scale, feeling better, sleeping better and the weight is coming off nicely. 16 and 8 if anyone wants to know, so easy to stick too.


What is the diet ?


----------



## screenman (2 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What is the diet ?



I only eat in the 8 hour window, as opposed to the way I used to do which was eat in the 16 hour one. Worth reading up on it a bit, I am really feeling benefits.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I only eat in the 8 hour window, as opposed to the way I used to do which was eat in the 16 hour one. Worth reading up on it a bit, I am really feeling benefits.


I was about to say that I do that anyway but mine is probably 10 hours.....not too far out.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2019)

Up early today and am enjoying a cup of tea as a change from coffee.
Going to put a chicken curry in the slow cooker.
Going for a ride later, maybe 10-15 miles (if the rain holds off).


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2019)

Mornin' old 'uns. 
Caravan roof cleaning this morning, before the rain comes along.
Just about my least favourite job.


----------



## screenman (2 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mornin' old 'uns.
> Caravan roof cleaning this morning, before the rain comes along.
> Just about my least favourite job.



Have you thought about taking it too a hand car wash, the guys around here do a caravan for about £20 roof and all.


----------



## gavroche (2 Mar 2019)

Good morning all. Getting up in a minute, take dog for a walk and then.........whatever takes my fancy.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2019)

Off out at 1000hrs to get my new tattoo. 

Seen my next tattoo. As an ex squaddie who's seen combat, albeit barely (our patrol was fired upon at XMG and we gleefully filled the air with lead by way of a response, no evidence we hit anything though) I'm entitled to wear the Punisher skull, and a union flag one seems good. Inside right forearm perhaps?


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Off out at 1000hrs to get my new tattoo.
> 
> Seen my next tattoo. As an ex squaddie who's seen combat, albeit barely (our patrol was fired upon at XMG and we gleefully filled the air with lead by way of a response, *no evidence we hit anything though*) I'm entitled to wear the Punisher skull, and a union flag one seems good. Inside right forearm perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 455381


Not even the barn door?


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks, sat in the cafe at Ullusthorpe, out early for a short ride before the day gets going.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2019)

We were outside the town, there wasn't a lot to hit. The odd cow, perhaps. We were a bit twitchy as the week before another patrol had taken fire, and a lad took a round in the receiver of his rifle, which saved his life, albeit it left his chest and hand pretty smashed up. One Shot Paddy was operating up near the border with a suspected Barrett M90 .50 rifle, and the big ol' half bore round slices through flak jackets like they weren't there. So when a round thumped into the ground by our feet and we then heard the boom of a fifty cal we just went rock and roll in the general direction of the horizon.

I've never been back to NI, and we're advised to inform PSNI of our travel plans if we do, but a mate of mine wandered up to watched the sangers being demolished about 15 years ago, and then went fishing! British squaddies still arent popular near the border, so he's got bigger stones than me.

@Dirk You were part of Op Banner?


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> We were outside the town, there wasn't a lot to hit. The odd cow, perhaps. We were a bit twitchy as the week before another patrol had taken fire, and a lad took a round in the receiver of his rifle, which saved his life, albeit it left his chest and hand pretty smashed up. One Shot Paddy was operating up near the border with a suspected Barrett M90 .50 rifle, and the big ol' half bore round slices through flak jackets like they weren't there. So when a round thumped into the ground by our feet and we then heard the boom of a fifty cal we just went rock and roll in the general direction of the horizon.
> 
> I've never been back to NI, and we're advised to inform PSNI of our travel plans if we do, but a mate of mine wandered up to watched the sangers being demolished about 15 years ago, and then went fishing! British squaddies still arent popular near the border, so he's got bigger stones than me.
> 
> @Dirk You were part of Op Banner?


You should hear his roar!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rLjwbC5OBZA


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2019)

I'm back. a cheeky little 35 miler, now its on with the business of the day.


----------



## gavroche (2 Mar 2019)

With a view like that, it is a pleasure to take Molly for a walk.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2019)

Housework done. Spaghetti and meatballs for lunch. . Going very overcast here. Rain is very possible.


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2019)

Caravan washed and scrubbed - just need to polish it now, but that can wait until next week.
Time for a spot of lunch.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Ask no questions.



Slime?


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2019)

Ah, the Det. Say no more.


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2019)

It's chucking it down!


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's chucking it down!


Wind is picking up a bit.


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wind is picking up a bit.


We're supposedly getting 60mph winds tomorrow. Ah......the joys of coastal life!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2019)

Horrible here as well. High winds and heavy rain. Booooo


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Today was supposed to be overcast, but dry.

We've had those two, now it's rain and a rising wind. Neither of the last two got a mention, but they're here.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

UK weather forecast 
Britain hit by SNOW and 60mph winds tomorrow-but hottest March ever STILL likely

The Sun.


----------



## derrick (2 Mar 2019)

Nice Birthday ride with my other half and friends, She ain't doing bad for a 57 year old. only 30 miles at a steady pace, but a really enjoyable ride ending in our local, 5 beers later we rode up the hill to home. Had a shower, sorted out a couple of things, Then into the man cave for a bit of frame preperation before painting it, will leave that bit till the morning, when i am sober. Weather looks a bit rank for Sunday.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2185635697


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> .......-but hottest March ever STILL likely....


Hope so - I'll be away in the van for 2 weeks of it.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2019)

For back from the tattooists and the sun came out, so attacked the garden and cut the grass. Now its damp and blowing a gale, much like the interior of my Y fronts.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2019)

This made me chuckle. From a the shooting forum I frequent.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2019)

It's awfully quiet here, I've got Dusty Springfield playing in the background and I'm sat here on the tablet, I should be doing the ironing, I've got a basket full, but can't be arsed. I've also noticed the beds too big and the bedrooms too quiet. I've been down the hospital and my Good Lady is a bit better than she was, she was grumpy this morning when I spoke to her on the phone.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2019)

Give Mrs Dave my regards.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> It's awfully quiet here, I've got Dusty Springfield playing in the background and I'm sat here on the tablet, I should be doing the ironing, I've got a basket full, but can't be arsed. I've also noticed the beds too big and the bedrooms too quiet. I've been down the hospital and my Good Lady is a bit better than she was, she was grumpy this morning when I spoke to her on the phone.


Silence is deafening.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Give Mrs Dave my regards.



I will do


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2019)

Playing a bit of Led Zeppelin here, making my new tattoo feel at home.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Playing a bit of Led Zeppelin here, making my new tattoo feel at home.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HZSkM-QEeUg




Spoiler: Non-Working Link




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HZSk-QEeUg


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HZSk-QEeUg



Link not working.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2019)

Didn't the mythbusters make a boat from gaffer tape one time and it actually worked?


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Link not working.


Should be now


----------



## gavroche (2 Mar 2019)

Goodnight all. No need to get up early tomorrow, rain and wind forecasted all day.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

gavroche said:


> Goodnight all. No need to get up early tomorrow, rain and wind forecasted all day.


Not at the same time!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2019)

Good Morning everyone. Nothing to get up for. Forecast is rubbish and injury prevents riding and most physical activity. I'll finish my tea and hope to doze till 10.00


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2019)

Mor ing. Didnt sleep well, tummy feels a bit dodgy.


----------



## screenman (3 Mar 2019)

Unusually for me but I am still in bed, nothing wrong just feeling lazy. The comedy club in Lincoln last night was real good, 4 good acts that had us in tears of laughter for nearly 3 hours, if laughter is the best medicine no wonder I feel good this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2019)

Good morning to one and all. The wind has died down, but it is still hissing down here. Normal weather then.


----------



## The Jogger (3 Mar 2019)

Morning, yesterday I hit the gym for the first time in ages. Well went there with a bit of trepidation but it was good also handy when the weather is like this, so back today.


----------



## Paulus (3 Mar 2019)

Morning all, weather as predicted is rubbish, grey and wet so no riding today. Might just be a lazy day as daughter is coming over later for dinner. I do have a couple of shelves to put up to add to the others in the shed if I can be bothered.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2019)

Morning all.
Sad to report that yesterdays ride didn't get ridden . By mid morning I was feeling very wobbly & weak......came on quite quickly. I didnt even do any exercises (first time for that in 7 weeks).
Today weather is cr*p so no ride but I will do the bike, weights and situps etc.
Got a houseful later. Son & partner are over from Nottingham (staying with his sister) and 2 days ago we were INFORMED, not asked, that they, my daughter and her family of 4 will all be coming for a meal today .
Mrs D has been busy preparing food for 8......big change from just us 2 .
Anyway I got my own back. I told them Lpool Vs Everton are on tv so everyone not watching is banned from the lounge. There, that told them t


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2019)

Good morning all. Still in bed listening to the rain on window pane ( sounds like a song). My wife just told me she wants to go to B&Q and the Range to look at wallpapers. Exciting day ahead then.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2019)

gavroche said:


> My wife just told me she wants to go to B&Q and the Range to look at wallpapers.


Yay! It don't get much better, do it?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yay! It don't get much better, do it?



Oh yes it does!!!!! My good lady has announced she is going to play tennis from 10.00 to 15.00

I passed this morning's "what did you do yesterday?" oral test with 100% accuracy.


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2019)

I said to my wife yesterday: " We have run out of sugar." " No we haven't, look properly, it's in the coffee jar" 
Silly me for looking in the sugar jar. Woman's logic I suppose.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

gavroche said:


> I said to my wife yesterday: " We have run out of sugar." " No we haven't, look properly, it's in the coffee jar"
> Silly me for looking in the sugar jar. Woman's logic I suppose.


Neither of you drink coffee?


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Neither of you drink coffee?


I do mostly as she is a tea drinker. The coffee is kept in the jar it comes in.


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2019)

Off to look at wallpapers now, see you all later.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2019)

Housework done. Cake made and it is yum. Pity you lot are so far away. Shame.....


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Housework done. Cake made and it is yum. Pity you lot are so far away. Shame.....
> View attachment 455658


Not "that far away"!!


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Housework done. Cake made and it is yum. Pity you lot are so far away. Shame.....
> View attachment 455658


I'm on me way..........


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2019)

............to the pub for Sunday lunch.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm on me way..........


She can get the kettle on.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> She can get the kettle on.


"She" is the cats mother .
Is what I was brought up with


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Housework done. Cake made and it is yum. Pity you lot are so far away. Shame.....
> View attachment 455658


You looked so sincere as that blatant lie dripped from your lips.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2019)

gavroche said:


> I said to my wife yesterday: " We have run out of sugar." " No we haven't, look properly, it's in the coffee jar"
> Silly me for looking in the sugar jar. Woman's logic I suppose.


Neither of us take sugar or use it for anything else really* but we keep some for people who call. Its kept where it should be......in the bag it came in


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You looked so sincere as that blatant lie dripped from your lips.


I used to say to some of my 'customers' that they would never appreciate how much time and effort it took to fake sincerity in the manner to which I was able........


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You looked so sincere as that blatant lie dripped from your lips.




Nom nom


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Neither of us take sugar or use it for anything else really* but we keep some for people who call. Its kept where it should be......in the bag it came in


Usual size bag?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tate-Lyle-Sugars-granulated-Sugar/dp/B01BLFMELA


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Usual size bag?
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tate-Lyle-Sugars-granulated-Sugar/dp/B01BLFMELA


Ha ha. 1 Kg for 50p


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nom nom


I am starting to think that some of our oldies may not be posting 100% genuine feelings. Its only a feeling of course.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2019)

Tidied up the house. Tummy a bit better, don't have the upchuck feeling any more, bit still a bit icky. A quiet afternoon laying down for me.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> A quiet afternoon laying down for me.


Think I may well do the same after four of these.......


----------



## Paulus (3 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Housework done. Cake made and it is yum. Pity you lot are so far away. Shame.....
> View attachment 455658


You little flirt


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> You little flirt


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Think I may well do the same after four of these.......
> View attachment 455662
> View attachment 455661


That is one of the few ales I cant get into.....the taste is too strong for me. Its the opposite for my bro.....its his favourite.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That is one of the few ales I cant get into.....the taste is too strong for me. Its the opposite for my bro.....its his favourite.


I can see why it's your brothers favourite.
Number four........


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> I can see why it's your brothers favourite.
> Number four........
> View attachment 455667


You said that without slurring


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You said that without slurring


Am stull un complute cantral...


----------



## screenman (3 Mar 2019)

The downstairs cistern and pan is now in bits outside, had to dismantle it to replace the flush unit and it did not want to come apart, a big angle grinder soon sorted those rusty old bolts. Off out to pick up the bits later and return my Ryobi multi tool that decided to stop working yesterday. The diet i


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2019)

Feel a little better, but still decidedly fluttery in the gullivers. Going to attempt a little tea.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Feel a little better, but still decidedly fluttery in the gullivers. Going to attempt a little tea.


Nah! Kill or cure.
Egg & Sprout Curry followed by four pints of Guinness.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2019)

Managed about half of my tea


----------



## screenman (3 Mar 2019)

It is official, I like vodka.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

Available on ebay.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Housework done. Cake made and it is yum. Pity you lot are so far away. Shame.....
> View attachment 455658



Checking your address out on the internet


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Checking your address out on the internet


SAR?

Search And Recover


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> SAR?
> 
> Search And Recover



???


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> SAR?
> 
> Search And Recover



More like what can I find, to get me to that cake


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> More like what can I find, to get me to that cake


A train perhaps?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> A train perhaps?



Well Mrs Dragon has never said she lives next to a train station?


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Well Mrs Dragon has never said she lives next to a train station?


Has she said she doesn't live near a railway line?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Has she said she doesn't live near a railway line?



She hasn't said anything


----------



## screenman (4 Mar 2019)

That was a very noisy night, thankfully the wind outside has slowed I will be surprised if there is no damage about. Now decorating or playing with a few dents today, I cannot make up my mind.


----------



## Paulus (4 Mar 2019)

Morning all, the rain and wind kept me awake again last night . Now bright and sunny . I have my list of jobs from MrsP to keep me busy once the dog has been walked. It is pie week so it gives me a chance to construct several creations this week. What with pancake day tomorrow, the calorie count will have to be carefully watched for the next few days.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks. We seem to have gotten off lightly here. The wind wasn't as bad as we were expecting, and no, i don't live near a railway line, well not a station anyway.


----------



## GM (4 Mar 2019)

Morning all. Feels like I'm going to w*rk today, I'm helping my boy decorate my SIL's cottage. Hopefully normal service (lie in) will resume tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2019)

Good morning, bright and breezy here, I feel a bike ride coming on.


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2019)

Good moaning. Dog walked, very cold wind out there. Tummy a touch better but still feels a little tender.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Good moaning. Dog walked, very cold wind out there. Tummy a touch better but still feels a little tender.



I've just been out to the car and its bitter, a wind that blows straight through you rather than round you, I'm going to have to wrap up warm this morning.


----------



## jongooligan (4 Mar 2019)

Eyup.
Just having a quick look in here. Seems I had more time to do this when I was at w*rk. Off to Bristol now.


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Eyup.
> Just having a quick look in here. Seems I had more time to do this when I was at w*rk. Off to Bristol now.


You're probably still in the early days of post work euphoria. It's a well known phenomenon that generally peaks after a few months.
You'll learn proper time management eventually.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Available on ebay.
> View attachment 455773


Y fronts or boxers?


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2019)

Y fronts every time.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2019)

The weather is very fresh here at the moment and it looks like the heavens are about to open and dump a large quantity of rain on top of us.


----------



## gavroche (4 Mar 2019)

Sun is out but still a bit chilly here. Dog trainer is coming at 12 to teach Molly recall. Hope it will be worth the money.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Y fronts or boxers?


I'd say y-fronts, from the picture on the tin.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2019)

I'm in Middleton Hall with a coffee and a teacake, it's been a slow hard ride out


----------



## Paulus (4 Mar 2019)

gavroche said:


> Sun is out but still a bit chilly here. Dog trainer is coming at 12 to teach Molly recall. Hope it will be worth the money.


Is your dog particularly stubborn? If not Then you should be able to get the hound to recall fairly easily with a pocket of treats. Get her to sit and stay, walk a few paces back briefly and then call her with whatever command you choose, and give her a treat, and repeat. Does she runs off and refuse to come back? then keep her on a long lead and give commands and a treat. This normally works after a short while.


----------



## gavroche (4 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Is your dog particularly stubborn? If not Then you should be able to get the hound to recall fairly easily with a pocket of treats. Get her to sit and stay, walk a few paces back briefly and then call her with whatever command you choose, and give her a treat, and repeat. Does she runs off and refuse to come back? then keep her on a long lead and give commands and a treat. This normally works after a short while.


She is a cocker spaniel and just follows her nose. If she gets a fixation on something, nothing else matters. She will just run off and eventually comes back when she is ready . I thought I lost her once when she did just that in the woods. She disappeared for half an hour and then just reappeared from nowhere.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2019)

I'm back, 51 miles covered and a hard slow ride, I did most of the ride out into the breeze and it didn't seem much different on the way back, a cold but enjoyable morning ride. Just past Whitacre Heath the road passes an area of marsh land, as rode through there I was watched by a massive swan stood on the verge, it must have stood over three feet tall, impressive bird.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2019)

Nice weather we have at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2019)

gavroche said:


> She is a cocker spaniel and just follows her nose. If she gets a fixation on something, nothing else matters. She will just run off and eventually comes back when she is ready . I thought I lost her once when she did just that in the woods. She disappeared for half an hour and then just reappeared from nowhere.


Serious question.....I have never had a dog so dont understand the problems.
If, as you say, the problem is because she is a Spaniel.......how is a dog trainer going to change her ?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2019)

Well the last of the family have just left after 2 days that seemed like 2 weeks.
We are left with an empty fridge and my hangover but also nice memories. 
Ahh well, a 24 hour rest and I will be back to normal.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice weather we have at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 455869



This was twelve months ago. Today its just been bright and breezy, no sign of the forcast rain, it will probly do what it did yesterday, when it waited untill me and the stepdaughter were walking across the hospital car park then it hissed it down.


----------



## jongooligan (4 Mar 2019)

Look what they have in Bristol @Dirk.


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Look what they have in Bristol @Dirk.
> View attachment 455885


It gets everywhere!


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Look what they have in Bristol @Dirk.
> View attachment 455885


You can get that up here, if you must.


----------



## gavroche (4 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question.....I have never had a dog so dont understand the problems.
> If, as you say, the problem is because she is a Spaniel.......how is a dog trainer going to change her ?


A professional dog trainer understands the way different breeds of dogs behave and can teach the dog to respond to various commands . He showed us how to use treats effectively, the tone of voice to use and commands the dog will understand . It will take several lessons and lots of practice in between to improve Molly's behaviour and make her a well behaved, obedient pet.
Cocker spaniels are very intelligent dogs and known for being stubborn and driven by their nose, which explains their keen independence. They are also very loving and excellent pets. We love her to bits but also want her to be well behaved when out.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2019)

Good evening. It's been freezing here all day, glad I have a great excuse to stay in without feeling guilty.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2019)

Bloody freezing here as well.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody freezing here as well.


It's 2°C, not freezing!


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2019)

6.2°C here at the moment.
Brrrrr.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody freezing here as well.


Lovely and warm here...seriously.

Mind you, heating has been on all day and I am sat with a large 'hair of the dog'.


----------



## Paulus (4 Mar 2019)

Evening all, quite a cold northerly wind blowing at the moment. I have just booked out train tickets for the summer, Milan to lake Como. We are heading that way for a wedding, and have decided to stay for a week or so. Got the flights from BA, Heathrow to Milan for £120 rtn for 2 persons, so a good deal there, and good flight times. We are staying in Milan for a couple of days, then heading up to Menaggio, north of Como for a few days then back to Como for the wedding.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Evening all, quite a cold northerly wind blowing at the moment. I have just booked out train tickets for the summer, Milan to lake Como. We are heading that way for a wedding, and have decided to stay for a week or so. Got the flights from BA, Heathrow to Milan for £120 rtn for 2 persons, so a good deal there, and good flight times. We are staying in Milan for a couple of days, then heading up to Menaggio, north of Como for a few days* then back to Como for the wedding.*


Bit late for that now, isn't it?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Evening all, quite a cold northerly wind blowing at the moment. I have just booked out train tickets for the summer, Milan to lake Como. We are heading that way for a wedding, and have decided to stay for a week or so. Got the flights from BA, Heathrow to Milan for £120 rtn for 2 persons, so a good deal there, and good flight times. We are staying in Milan for a couple of days, then heading up to Menaggio, north of Como for a few days then back to Como for the wedding.


How will you get your bike in the suitcase?


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2019)

Our wedding anniversary tomorrow - 39 years - although we've actually lived together for 42.
Going out for a romantic meal at lunchtime.
I asked Mrs D where she would like to go, no expense spared. 


She said she'd like to go for a pint and a chip buttie at the Black Horse.
God ...... I love her to bits!


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Our wedding anniversary tomorrow - 39 years - although we've actually lived together for 42.
> Going out for a romantic meal at lunchtime.
> I asked Mrs D where she would like to go, no expense spared.
> 
> ...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Our wedding anniversary tomorrow - 39 years - although we've actually lived together for 42.
> Going out for a romantic meal at lunchtime.
> I asked Mrs D where she would like to go, no expense spared.
> 
> ...


You dirty old devil. You were together 3 years before getting married 
Mods....you must bar this person.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You dirty old devil. You were together 3 years before getting married *
> Mods....you must bar this person.*


Careful, sending him to the bar...


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You dirty old devil. You were together 3 years before getting married
> Mods....you must bar this person.


It was a bit frowned on even in the late 70s.........


----------



## Paulus (4 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bit late for that now, isn't it?


I think you might be assuming too much.


----------



## Paulus (4 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How will you get your bike in the suitcase?


Either taking the Brompton, or, hire one when there.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> It was a bit frowned on even in the late 70s.........


Hang about.... I have palpitations just at the thought.
Last Sunday of the month or anniversary but thats it.


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hang about.... I have palpitations just at the thought.
> Last Sunday of the month or anniversary but thats it.


We were a bit unorthodox.
I took a half day off work to get married at the register office. Ever the romantic.......


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> We were a bit unorthodox.
> I took a half day off work to get married at the register office. Ever the romantic.......


Romance.... ROMANCE!!!
We were married at the town hall on Saturday morning. Spent the night in our new flat and next day were en route to
........
....... 
.......
Scarborough.
Now that is what you call romance


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Romance.... ROMANCE!!!
> We were married at the town hall on Saturday morning. Spent the night in our new flat and next day were en route to
> ........
> .......
> ...


I got married on a Wednesday lunchtime. 
I had to go and finish a house rewire in the afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> I got married on a Wednesday lunchtime.
> I had to go and finish a house rewire in the afternoon.


The spark of romance?


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> The spark of romance?


Very good. 

Shocking almost.......


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Very good.
> 
> Shocking almost.......


Just better shape up.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2019)

Wot a performance, Walesgrave hospital's new ANPR parking system tried to charge me from yesterday's visit when drove in at dinner time and not for tonight's visit when I drove in at six, I had to get security to sort it, bonus was I ended up not paying for tonight's parking.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You dirty old devil. You were together 3 years before getting married
> Mods....you must bar this person.



We lived together for two years before we married, we've been married now for thirty six years.


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> We lived together for two years before we married, we've been married now for thirty six years.



Sinners!!!

Still, I suppose that's not as sinful as me sleeping with the ex wife sister...while I was still married to the ex wife


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> We lived together for two years before we married, we've been married now for thirty six years.



Mrs P and me very similar. Lived together for 2 years and married for 38 in November. Early August will see us having been together for 40 years.

It's not always easy but it looks like we've all made it this far.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2019)

Last night, Sunday, I slept very badly. By 5.00am I was tossing around wondering what the future holds for me. I was tired, could not sleep and my brain was working overtime trying to decide what would/might happen. I felt I was likely to be a physical and mental wreck for the rest of my life.

I imagined this is how depression begins and had resolved to speak to my friends who suffer from the illness. In the hope they could help, not sure about this at present.

I'd decided who I was giving my bikes to as I couldn't see me ever riding again.

It's 11.40pm, Monday, and I've been awake all evening. I can even recall what happened all day. The last 2-3 hours I've felt better than in the last four weeks - much more like myself.

My wife, lads, some cycling buddies and one very special friend have pulled me through a very dark time. I'm not sure what I can do for them but really hope I wake up feeling this positive - though no one is getting my bikes, yet!!


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Last night, Sunday, I slept very badly. By 5.00am I was tossing around wondering what the future holds for me. I was tired, could not sleep and my brain was working overtime trying to decide what would/might happen. I felt I was likely to be a physical and mental wreck for the rest of my life.
> 
> I imagined this is how depression begins and had resolved to speak to my friends who suffer from the illness. In the hope they could help, not sure about this at present.
> 
> ...


From someone who hasn't been through what you've been through, but lived with epilepsy lifelong, you need to find something you can do inside(if outside is a problem). Give your mind a diversion, as much as anything else.

Try not to let the condition rule your life. It places limits on what you can do, legally, but other than that...

You asked elsewhere, a few years ago, had anyone experience of grand mal fits/siezures. For me, after one, the best I can describe how it feels is having run a marathon with no prior training and having had "the wall" fall on me.

Getting t-boned by a car didn't hurt as much. And whilst I've been slowed by it, it will never stop me. Driving and flying are the only things that can't be done. The driving for everyone else's safety, imagine me on the road, the roads would be empty!

The flying due to the business and their demands. Besides the price of flights these days.

Nearly everyone has commented on me not sleeping much. Often it's similar to yourself. Often after a siezure, when moving is awkward. Currently on 4 - 5 hours a week sleep.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Y fronts every time.



Lightly soiled?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather is very fresh here at the moment and it looks like the heavens are about to open and dump a large quantity of rain on top of us.



Fresh like you


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's 2°C, not freezing!



Out in your y fronts then?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2019)

Good morning. A raw, cold, blustery day here. Horrible weather. Brrrrr


----------



## Drago (5 Mar 2019)

Not much wind here, aside for that in my Y fronts. Blummen cold though, a good frost on the cars and houses. Nice and clear.

Tummy still not right, albeit slightly better each day.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Sinners!!!
> 
> Still, I suppose that's not as sinful as me sleeping with the ex wife sister...while I was still married to the ex wife



Sounds naughty but nice.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2019)

Good morning, bathroom cleaned and bed stripped, in a mo I'm off to yoga, the day looks lovely, bright sunny and cold, dentist later.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2019)

Morning all. A weird morning here. It looked quite promising early on then quickly changed and is now very dreary.
Mrs D is off to the hairdressers and an eye test while I am on bed changing duty. I have the hang of that now and it only takes about 90 minutes.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2019)

Mornin' !


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Sinners!!!
> 
> Still, I suppose that's not as sinful as me sleeping with the ex wife sister...while I was still married to the ex wife


Hmmm. I wonder why she is your ex wife


----------



## Drago (5 Mar 2019)

Well, she turned really paranoid and kept accusing me of having an affair. She was punishing me for an affair I'd never had so I thought sod it, may as well enjoy the upside then. 

And having scratched that itch I left her. Things were becoming so oppressive I was worried I was going to thump her. I'm not that kind of person and never want to be, so I walked while I still had some dignity left.

Fortunately the new improved, lower mileage, much younger model Mrs D is really chilled. We're totally different personalities and don't actually have much in common, yet somehow we just click and the relationship is really loving and comfortable. We've never had so much as a raised voice between us, and long may it remain that way. Much happier now.


----------



## Paulus (5 Mar 2019)

Morning all, a bit late on parade today. Nice and sunny here this morning, but going to turn a bit rainy later on. I am looking forward to Pancakes later, some with just lemon juice and sugar, some with sliced bananas and maple syrup or golden syrup.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2019)

So far this year about Mr WD has found about 100 dead frogs beside the pond. The only thing left are the heads and skin.the culprit is an otter. At least while he is eating frogs, he is leaving the fish alone.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> So far this year about Mr WD has found about 100 dead frogs beside the pond. The only thing left are the heads and skin.the culprit is an otter. At least while he is eating frogs, he is leaving the fish alone.


That must be soooo annoying. Yes, its doing what is natural but still annoying.
Our problem is herons........one of the b*ggers took 3 of my biggest fish last year.
I have now heron-proofed it.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That must be soooo annoying. Yes, its doing what is natural but still annoying.
> Our problem is herons........one of the b*ggers took 3 of my biggest fish last year.
> I have now heron-proofed it.




It is but at least they leave the fish alone. Most of the big carp we had are gone because of the otter. I hate herons. Horrible birds although they do have a part to play. The one bird i hate with a vengance are cormerants. Nasty birds that just take as much as they can. So much in fact that often they can hardly take off they are so heavy with fish.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is but at least they leave the fish alone. Most of the big carp we had are gone because of the otter. I hate herons. Horrible birds although they do have a part to play. The one bird i hate with a vengance are cormerants. Nasty birds that just take as much as they can. So much in fact that often they can hardly take off they are so heavy with fish.


Get a goose!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get a goose!


Is that an offer


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that an offer


If you take a gander outside, in ten minutes or so, there'll be one winging it's way your way.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE="welsh dragon, post: 5557086, member: 32036"
. The one bird i hate with a vengance are cormerants. Nasty birds that just take as much as they can. So much in fact that often they can hardly take off they are so heavy with fish.[/QUOTE]
We watched one off Anglesey a few years ago. It caught a massive eel and we thought "no chance". It took him over 30 minutes to get it down but it somehow managed. It then took it several attempts to take off.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> If you take a gander outside, in ten minutes or so, there'll be one winging it's way your way.


Ahh that sort of goose


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh that sort of goose


Canadian as well. There's a few going spare over here.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Canadian as well. There's a few going spare over here.




What. Geese or Canadians


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What. Geese or Canadians


Both, but I doubt the non winged want wanging.


----------



## theclaud (5 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Well, she turned really paranoid and kept accusing me of having an affair. She was punishing me for an affair I'd never had so I thought sod it, may as well enjoy the upside then.
> 
> And having scratched that itch I left her. Things were becoming so oppressive I was worried I was going to thump her. I'm not that kind of person and never want to be, so I walked while I still had some dignity left.
> 
> Fortunately the new improved, lower mileage, much younger model Mrs D is really chilled. We're totally different personalities and don't actually have much in common, yet somehow we just click and the relationship is really loving and comfortable. We've never had so much as a raised voice between us, and long may it remain that way. Much happier now.


Nice.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that an offer



He's already got an otter so it must be an offer!


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> He's already got an otter so it must be an offer!


Welsh Dragon has the otter, I've got the goose.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Welsh Dragon has the otter, I've got the goose.


There must be a joke somewhere in there


----------



## derrick (5 Mar 2019)

Nice 24 mile loop. Back home nice shower. Now sitting in our local with a nice cold beer.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/0pHRwZwkOU


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2019)

Mmmm.........Cherry Shortbread........


----------



## dickyknees (5 Mar 2019)

Had a very enjoyable morning with the fellow retired bimblers. 
Went over to Bethesda and enjoyed a trip on the zip wire!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Had a very enjoyable morning with the fellow retired bimblers.
> Went over to Bethesda and enjoyed a trip on the zip wire!
> 
> 
> ...




Was it scary?


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Had a very enjoyable morning with the fellow retired bimblers.
> Went over to Bethesda and enjoyed a trip on the zip wire!
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like fun


----------



## dickyknees (5 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Was it scary?



Not at all, you get to go on the little zipper first (third photo) then they take you up to the big zipper (fourth photo).
View from the top and three people coming down over the lake.

Great fun for the over sixty year olds!


----------



## GM (5 Mar 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Had a very enjoyable morning with the fellow retired bimblers.
> Went over to Bethesda and enjoyed a trip on the zip wire!
> 
> 
> ...




Brilliant !...I'd love to have a go at that


----------



## Paulus (5 Mar 2019)

GM said:


> Brilliant !...I'd love to have a go at that


Me too.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. A raw, cold, blustery day here. Horrible weather. Brrrrr



Did it blow the cobwebs away?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Not much wind here, aside for that in my Y fronts. Blummen cold though, a good frost on the cars and houses. Nice and clear.
> 
> Tummy still not right, albeit slightly better each day.



God help your Y fronts


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Sounds naughty but nice.



If you get away with it


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Welsh Dragon has the otter, I've got the goose.



Still catching up and more than a little confused



Dave7 said:


> There must be a joke somewhere in there



Yep


----------



## dickyknees (5 Mar 2019)

GM said:


> Brilliant !...I'd love to have a go at that





Paulus said:


> Me too.



Forgot to mention, max speed for me today down the big zipper was 84mph!


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> So far this year about Mr WD has found about 100 dead frogs beside the pond. The only thing left are the heads and skin.the culprit is an otter. At least while he is eating frogs, he is leaving the fish alone.



What will be after next????
Mr WD?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That must be soooo annoying. Yes, its doing what is natural but still annoying.
> Our problem is herons........one of the b*ggers took 3 of my biggest fish last year.
> I have now heron-proofed it.



My mate tried that and it still succeed in get more of his fish


----------



## Cavalol (5 Mar 2019)

How fast does it, go dickyknees? It looks brilliant fun, can you go slow enough to take it all in properly?


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Still catching up and more than *a little confused*
> 
> 
> 
> Yep


Don't think you're on you're own on that bit.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Mar 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Not at all, you get to go on the little zipper first (third photo) then they take you up to the big zipper (fourth photo).
> View from the top and three people coming down over the lake.
> 
> Great fun for the over sixty year olds!
> ...



Looks great


----------



## Drago (5 Mar 2019)

A dull day getting dragged round houses for sale by daughter number 3.

A dull evening g doi g some much needed SAR admin.


----------



## screenman (6 Mar 2019)

Woke up 20 minutes ago and realised I had not done my VAT return for end of March, so I am doing it now, I have until the 7th to get it in, I have never been last in over 40 years or so of being vat registered.


----------



## screenman (6 Mar 2019)

Forget that last post, the return is done and sent over but it did not need to be in until the end of this month. Oh well another little task done. Back to bed seems a good idea.


----------



## screenman (6 Mar 2019)

Well what an eventful night that was, I blame it on the maple syrup. It has been raining hard with a strong wind and we need roofing as one of the corners is leaking.


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2019)

Finally, rummy feels almost normal. Hurrah


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> My mate tried that and it still succeed in get more of his fish


This seems to work. Thin garden stakes (B&Q) at each corner and down the side. Fishing line all around at 3 heights. Fishing line end to end and across the middle so they cant land straight into the pond.
Sounds messy but green garden stakes blend and the line doesnt stand out.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Woke up 20 minutes ago and realised I had not done my VAT return for end of March, so I am doing it now, I have until the 7th to get it in, I have never been last in over 40 years or so of being vat registered.


TBH I just paid my accountant to do all that. While he was doing that I could do something enjoyable.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2019)

Up early today as the golf comp starts at 0845.....just hope the rain holds off.
Coffee today....drunk. Time for a shower and some breckie then hope I am awake enough to see the ball.
Edit......thats the coffee drunk, not me


----------



## screenman (6 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> TBH I just paid my accountant to do all that. While he was doing that I could do something enjoyable.



Only takes me 15 minutes and I enjoy doing my own accounts, funny really as I used to hate figures but how things have changed as I got older.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2019)

Good morning. Seems a bit calmer weather wise, but raining yet again. A lazy day i think.


----------



## Paulus (6 Mar 2019)

Morning all, I think yesterday's pancakes were laying a little bit heavy in the stomach last night. I had a terrible nights sleep and some indigestion in the middle of the night . Still, awake now to a windy rainy morning. 
I was going out on the bike this morning, but I think I will give it a miss today.


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2019)

Morning all.
Weather's crap ....... think I'll stay in bed and watch YouTube vids.


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2019)

Dodged rain showers long enoigh to wash the Little Tikes car, then rolled it in to the garage for a leather.


----------



## dickyknees (6 Mar 2019)

Cavalol said:


> How fast does it, go dickyknees? It looks brilliant fun, can you go slow enough to take it all in properly?



84 mph on the Big Zippier. Whilst you are doing that speed it doesn’t seem like it as you’re in mid air so to speak and nothing near to show relative speed if you know what I mean.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2019)

I'm sat in the local cafe with a coffee and poached eggs on toast, and I'm on my own . My Good Lady's out of hospital but didn't feel up to coming down the club this afternoon. Four days in hospital, a barrage of tests, several days on intravenous antibiotics, she's no better and we're non the wiser, again nothing found.


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2019)

Small sandwich and a protein shake for lunch. 3 lbs gone in a week.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2019)

Still raining here. No idea what we are having to eat today.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Still raining here. No idea what we are having to eat today.


Food?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Food?




Good idea. Why didn't i think of that.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

Don't know, but it's a start.


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2019)

Bacon butties for us today.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Small sandwich and a protein shake for lunch. 3 lbs gone in a week.


£3... that's an expensive sandwich.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> £3... that's an expensive sandwich.


Possibly why he took a week.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2019)

Bonus! Last week when we weren't at the club we cleared the board on the bonus ball, I've picked up forty quid and my Good Lady ten quid


----------



## Cavalol (6 Mar 2019)

dickyknees said:


> 84 mph on the Big Zippier. Whilst you are doing that speed it doesn’t seem like it as you’re in mid air so to speak and nothing near to show relative speed if you know what I mean.


 

Wow, that's incredible.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2019)

Lamb chops, sausage, egg and beans for us today.


----------



## derrick (6 Mar 2019)

Managed to get a bit of concrete down today, On going project in the garden, no light at the end of the tunnel yet. my own fault, big ideas and all that. it will look nice when it's done though.


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> £3... that's an expensive sandwich.[/QUOTE
> 
> That'd be a cheap sandwich in Slobway.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Still raining here. No idea what we are having to eat today.


Frogs legs ?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2019)

Well, the rain held off for our golf comp and started 10 minutes after we finished.... thats the sort of rain I like 
Bacon and egg on toast sarnie for lunch......very nice.
Sat with my apre golf whisky now


----------



## jongooligan (6 Mar 2019)

Just back from Bristol where we saw Mrs. jg's team (Sunderland) triumph over Bristol Rovers. They will now meet Pompey at Wembley on the 31st March but I'm not going to that one.

Had a great time in Bristol searching out Banksy's art works and dodging into pubs every time we saw a good one. There are some absolutely cracking pubs in Bristol with a great selection of local beers. 

Hotel was a bit Fawlty Towers but we scored for £50 worth of freebies by complaining. Worst bit was finding broken glass in my breakfast


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Worst bit was finding broken glass in my breakfast


Can I ask what was Mrs JGs expression like when you "found" it?
Just sayin like


----------



## jongooligan (6 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Can I ask what was Mrs JGs expression like when you "found" it?
> Just sayin like



Ah! Never thought of that. Think I'm worth more to her alive than dead. I'd better check.


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Ah! Never thought of that. Think I'm worth more to her alive than dead. I'd better check.


That's why I always felt I'd live a healthier life without life insurance.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's why I always felt I'd live a healthier life without life insurance.



Good thinking


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2019)

Right, signed up to compete in some Practical Pistol Target compos this year. I love pistols, but I'm cross dominant so I'm now annoying Mrs D by leaping into the Chapman stance at the drop of a hat, and practicing tilting my head to the right to line up my left eye. 2500 times required to generate muscle memory is what I told her...


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, signed up to compete in some Practical Pistol Target compos this year. I love pistols, but I'm cross dominant so I'm now annoying Mrs D by leaping into the Chapman stance at the drop of a hat, and practicing tilting my head to the right to line up my left eye. 2500 times required to generate muscle memory is what I told her...




You must look like a complete fruit loop.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Seems a bit calmer weather wise, but raining yet again. A lazy day i think.



Normal day then


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Still raining here. No idea what we are having to eat today.



Did you have to venture out to catch it?


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good idea. Why didn't i think of that.



Any in the house?


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Don't know, but it's a start.



Might have confused her though


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Mar 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> £3... that's an expensive sandwich.



Sounds good value if its got all the trimmings


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Bonus! Last week when we weren't at the club we cleared the board on the bonus ball, I've picked up forty quid and my Good Lady ten quid



Great when you werent even there


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did you have to venture out to catch it?




Nope. All mod cons here. We even have a freezer.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Just back from Bristol where we saw Mrs. jg's team (Sunderland) triumph over Bristol Rovers. They will now meet Pompey at Wembley on the 31st March but I'm not going to that one.
> 
> Had a great time in Bristol searching out Banksy's art works and dodging into pubs every time we saw a good one. There are some absolutely cracking pubs in Bristol with a great selection of local beers.
> 
> Hotel was a bit Fawlty Towers but we scored for £50 worth of freebies by complaining. Worst bit was finding broken glass in my breakfast



Was that payback for complaining


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You must look like a complete fruit loop.



Someone could say the same about you


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. All mod cons here. We even have a freezer.



And electricty?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> And electricty?




Even electricity.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Someone could say the same about you




I don't deny it.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Even electricity.



Blimey I wonder what you havent got and could do with


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Great when you werent even there



My Good Lady keeps it paid about a month in advance.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady keeps it paid about a month in advance.



 Excellent


----------



## GM (6 Mar 2019)

On this day 41 years ago I should have robbed a bank  ....and to celebrate we went to the cinema to see The Green Book, brilliant film absolutely loved it.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Mar 2019)

Morning
Another night of not sleeping.
It seems every night i have no trouble going to sleep but after about four hours i wake up and can't go back to sleep.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. All mod cons here. We even have a freezer.


Do you keep the frogs legs separate from the chicken legs so they dont get mixed up. I know they taste like chicken but.....


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2019)

Morning folks. Another dark, rainy, blustery day for us I fear.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2019)

Morning all.
Unlike @The Central Scrutinizer I have no problem sleeping although I do have a problem waking up.
Sat here with my coffee watching the rain hammering down and have decided that golf can do without me today .
Never mind I will get a full set of excercises in.
I may even take a leaf out of @Dragos book and practice my cross draw. Does it count if I point 2 fingers and shout BANG.......when I was a kid I never missed a baddy like that


----------



## Drago (7 Mar 2019)

Poo. I suffer with vertigo, ever couple of years I wake up dizzy as foxtrot, and such attacks typically last a few days or a week. Yep, awoke this morning to the room spinning around me...

Fortunately I have a supply of tablets that take the edge off it and stop me from continuously chundering.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2019)

good morning, Sat here looking out on a bright and breezy day, rain due mid morning, exactly when and how much depends which forcast you look at, I'm trying to decide do I ride or not.


----------



## GM (7 Mar 2019)

Morning all. First lie in since Sunday, wifey's just brought me a cup of tea, so a bit of catch up on iplayer for an hour and then take the dog out for a run.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2019)

I will not be going out today. Very windy and raining. Bleh. Housework it is then.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Poo. I suffer with vertigo, ever couple of years I wake up dizzy as foxtrot, and such attacks typically last a few days or a week. Yep, awoke this morning to the room spinning around me...
> 
> Fortunately I have a supply of tablets that take the edge off it and stop me from continuously chundering.


"Chundering"......is that another word for what causes those stains in your Y fronts ?

Is your problem similar to Labyrinthitis? If so thats horrible. I know of 2 people who suffer and it sounds dreadful.


----------



## Drago (7 Mar 2019)

Similar. BPPV, benign paroxysmal positional vertigo. The cause is slightly different (albeit still connected to the ear) but the effects are much the same. It ain't nice buddy.

The tablets fight the worst of the queasy feeling, but because they suppress the signals between ear and brain I still feel a bit disoriented and a bit clumsy, so no driving til its passed.


----------



## Paulus (7 Mar 2019)

Morning all, a bit bright, and bit windy, with a shower thrown in for good measure. A mixed bag of weather to start the day off. Out with the dog shortly with coffee and buns halfway round at the cafe. Then, some more decorating.


----------



## derrick (7 Mar 2019)

.What shall i do today, no riding as 30+mph winds forcast, So it's carry on with the patio, a walk up the town a few beers in the pub or go and play in the man cave. Decisions decisions, why is life so complicated.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2019)

Change of plan this morning, started out intending to ride out as far as Packwood House then turn for Hatton, but changed my mind once I was on the road and did the direct route to Hatton instead.


----------



## jongooligan (7 Mar 2019)

Woke at 8:30 after ten anna half hours sleep - retirement is exhausting.

Frustrating day since then. Replaced rear mech cable on my Kinesis Racelight T2 only to discover that the shifter mech is slipping. It's only twelve years old!

Can't be fixed, can't source like for like replacement, 'new' 9 speed has a different pitch shift so not compatible with existing derailleur, have to replace the whole system, yada yada yada, ££££££££££. Possibility that I could replace with SRAM microshifters though so more investigation required before I spend any cash.

Also stuck in house waiting for boiler repair man as Mrs. jg has disappeared


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2019)

Exciting morning shopping in Ilfracombe for me.


----------



## derrick (7 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Exciting morning shopping in Ilfracombe for me.


It's only exciting if you are shopping bikes or bike bits, No other shopping is exciting.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2019)

48 cold wet miles this morning, rain started about half way home and I got there looking like a drowned rat.


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> It's only exciting if you are shopping bikes or bike bits, No other shopping is exciting.


There's no bike shop in Ilfracombe, so I was shopping for real ale to take away in the van this weekend. Doesn't that count?


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> There's no bike shop in Ilfracombe, so I was shopping for real ale to take away in the van this weekend. Doesn't that count?



definetly


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> 48 cold wet miles this morning, rain started about half way home and I got there looking like a drowned rat.


Have to be honest.....I see no pleasure in that.
Whatever lifts your skirt but its not for me.


----------



## derrick (7 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> There's no bike shop in Ilfracombe, so I was shopping for real ale to take away in the van this weekend. Doesn't that count?


That's good enough for me.


----------



## jongooligan (7 Mar 2019)

@Dirk we were drinking Electric Bear's It's Hop Rocket Science in Bristol. It's mebbe available down your way and we'd recommend it highly if you see any.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2019)

@Dave7, is there any truth to rumours that Aurora Pink golf balls have been deemed illegal, in the UK?


----------



## screenman (7 Mar 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning
> Another night of not sleeping.
> It seems every night i have no trouble going to sleep but after about four hours i wake up and can't go back to sleep.



Change your diet, always works for me.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, is there any truth to rumours that Aurora Pink golf balls have been deemed illegal, in the UK?


I confess to sometimes wearing Aurota Pink underwear (some I got 2nd hand from @Drago ) but I know nothing of golfballs in that colour.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2019)

Good evening folks. Been a crappy day here all day. Hissing down with rain. Cottage pie for our dinner today.


----------



## Drago (7 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Change your diet, always works for me.



Good point. When I was a kebab eater the smell of my own farts would wake me up half way through the night.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I confess to sometimes wearing Aurota Pink underwear (some I got 2nd hand from @Drago ) but I know nothing of golfballs in that colour.


You only use white.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I will not be going out today. Very windy and raining. Bleh. Housework it is then.



Woman's work


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Woman's work


^^^^^^^^
Ducks for cover..........


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> Ducks for cover..........



We await response off her Ladyship


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Woman's work



Where's my tin hat and flack jacket.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good evening folks. Been a crappy day here all day. Hissing down with rain. Cottage pie for our dinner today.



Glad to see you havent had your feet up all day


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Where's my tin hat and flack jacket.



Nothing like poking the Dragon and standing back


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> We await response off her Ladyship




Mr TD is feeling very brave tonight.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr TD is feeling very brave tonight.



As always


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> As always




Not.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not.



So you think


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr TD is feeling very brave tonight.


Kick 'im in the nuts Welshie - see how much he laughs then.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Kick 'im in the nuts Welshie - see how much he laughs then.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2019)

Ooh. Am i first today? Wooohoo. Well the rain has stopped so that's something. Still bloomin cold though.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. Am i first today? Wooohoo. Well the rain has stopped so that's something. Still bloomin cold though.



Bright and early 
Still plenty of housework for you to do though


----------



## jongooligan (8 Mar 2019)

Frosty & sunny here. Looks to be a short window of opportunity for a tandem ride before the next gales arrive.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bright and early
> Still plenty of housework for you to do though




I might have a lazy day today.


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2019)

Dog walked. Dont feel dizzy today, but I'll still take the tablets and stay home to be sure.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2019)

Indeed Welshie, a lot brighter today. Mind you, its always brighter when I read your posts  (brownie points ???).
Coffee consumed. Off to CostCo soon. We go maybe every 3 months as its good for certain things eg long life milk is half price.
Late lunch will be chicken and pasta bake... yummy. And as its Friday we may have a little wine with it


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2019)

Yay! It's Friday!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Indeed Welshie, a lot brighter today. Mind you, its always brighter when I read your posts  (brownie points ???).
> Coffee consumed. Off to CostCo soon. We go maybe every 3 months as its good for certain things eg long life milk is half price.
> Late lunch will be chicken and pasta bake... yummy. And as its Friday we may have a little wine with it


----------



## Paulus (8 Mar 2019)

Morning all, weather is going to be the same as yesterday. Sunny to start with and then clouding over with rain later. 
It is MrsP's birthday today and we are off to a local theatre this evening to see an ABBA tribute show with dinner at a local pub first.


----------



## jongooligan (8 Mar 2019)

Dog walked on Waldridge Fell.

Millie at a puposeful trot






A bit of tandem fettling to do now and then we'll be off for a ride.


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2019)

Swim done and back home enjoying a coffee. DIY today, off to the plumbers merchants first, unfortunately due to road closure a 15 minute journey each way is going to be 30+++


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2019)

Enjoying a Clooneys. No sugar for 8 days.


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2019)

Tattoo healing well.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Enjoying a Clooneys. No sugar for 8 days.


No sugar for 40 years here.


----------



## jongooligan (8 Mar 2019)

Back from our tandem ride already. Set off in bright sunshine and it was warming up nicely but after only five or six miles it clouded over and a cold wind started blowing. Mrs. jg soon chilled and lost feeling in her fingers so we cut the ride short, came home and lit the fire. Thawing out now.

Only did 23 miles but I'm sure they count double for me and half for Mrs, jg.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2019)

Wind forecast up to 50mph on Sunday, so we are off tomorrow instead to avoid it. I draw the line at towing a van in those wind speeds.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Wind forecast up to 50mph on Sunday, so we are off tomorrow instead to avoid it. I draw the line at towing a van in those wind speeds.


Upto 14" of snow forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Upto 14" of snow forecast for tomorrow.


Where? Antarctica?


----------



## Lee_M (8 Mar 2019)

after a year of being nicely retired on my own, my wife this week took early retirement/redundancy from the blue oval badge car company, so house in essex on the market and now slowly moving our lives completely to north wales.

In other news, its rained since we got up here!


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Where? Antarctica?


Dahn South(of me).


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Upto 14" of snow forecast for tomorrow.



Where??


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Tattoo healing well.
> 
> View attachment 456441



Ouch.....looks painful??


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2019)

Nah, pain is for weaklings, commies, and children.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Nah, pain is for weaklings, commies, and children.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2019)

Good morning. Am I first again. Horrible horrible night here. Torrential rain and high winds all night and I didn't get any sleep at all. Of course the rain has stopped now I am up.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Am I first again. Horrible horrible night here. Torrential rain and high winds all night and I didn't get any sleep at all. Of course the rain has stopped now I am up.



You will have to learn to sleep in the day and work at night


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You will have to learn to sleep in the day and work at night




I would just prefer to move somewhere where it was warm all year round.


----------



## jongooligan (9 Mar 2019)

Cold, wet and windy here with snow on the hills. General workhorse bike is unrideable at the moment so it looks like the turbo trainer for me today 

MiL is 88 today so there will be a family celebration involving whisky. I'm in charge of Yorkshire Puddings (naturally) and onion gravy.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2019)

Good morning, another bright and breezy day, I haven't looked at the forcast but I suspect it'll rain later, yesterday it started raining as i was half way through cleaning the car. Town this morning to pick up my Good ladies new glasses, somewhere for lunch and then we'll be watching the rugby.


----------



## Lee_M (9 Mar 2019)

we've had a rat inbetween the upstairs and loft space for a while, which we hear everynight about 2am.

Our humane trap hasnt tempted him/her, so yesterday we filled the area near his favourite exit with less umane traps.

the bastard didnt come out last night, I hope HE'S retired!


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I would just prefer to move somewhere where it was warm all year round.


Move to Devon.


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2019)

Lovely lay in. Didnt get up until 0800hrs. The RSM would go nuts if he knew.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2019)

Non stop rain again last night and this morning. Its set to rain every day this coming week, apart from Sunday & Tuesday when hail is forcast. I dont know who the weather gods are but are sure getting thier own back after that lovely sunshine we enjoyed.
Coffee, exercises and a lazy day I think.


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2019)

The two doors I took off in the bedroom when I decorated it have now been rehung, with some minor adjustments they now fit nicely like they did before. Now if they fitted well before and all I did was take them off an put them back again how come the grew bigger in the process, magic I guess.

Anyways, the hinges were outside in the garage so I went out and got them and took them back up to the bedroom, the square bars was outside in the garage so I went out and got them and took them up to the bedroom, the striker plates was outside in the garage so I went out and got them and took them up to the bedroom, the screw driver bit was already in the bedroom so I did not need to repeat a fourth time.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Move to Devon.




I had somewhere a bit more exotic in mind.


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2019)

Off too Doncaster for some retail, the diet is still going strong, feeling great and less moody.


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I would just prefer to move somewhere where it was warm all year round.




Me too, I hate the winter and the horrible grey skies, living in Lincolnshire does not make that bit an better.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2019)




----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2019)

I'm a cold-temperate climate man.


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I had somewhere a bit more exotic in mind.


Cornwall?


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2019)

I'd love the Scillies, but I'd have to go on the game to pay for a house there.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I would just prefer to move somewhere where it was warm all year round.


And me.
I suffer from Reynauds Syndrome. My daughter has it worse than me. 
When in our 40s I wanted us to move to the west of France as its a better climate. The problem was, Mrs D was always close to her parents and when they had gone it was the grandchildren.
Now, at our age its just not worth it


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Cornwall?




Not quite what I had in mind.


----------



## dickyknees (9 Mar 2019)

Lee_M said:


> now slowly moving our lives completely to north wales.



I think it’s a good place to retire to. Where about are you retiring too, if I can be so bold to ask?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Me too, I hate the winter and the horrible grey skies, living in Lincolnshire does not make that bit an better.


It is very flat there and I assume that makes it very boring


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I had somewhere a bit more exotic in mind.


Yorkshire.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


>


W'eresthabiin


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2019)

Good day peeps. It's blowing a gale here with the occasional horizontal shower.

The last couple of days I've felt more energised and motivated. Yesterday I was tackling household admin. Today I'm going to get logs in and Hoover. Doesn't sound like much but after five weeks of not being able to cope with even thinking of this stuff it's a step forward.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> W'eresthabiin


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 456592


Why?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why?


----------



## Paulus (9 Mar 2019)

Morning all, tidying the back bedroom now that the decorating is done, putting up the curtains etc. Will now have to move the bed and chest of drawers from the small bedroom to the back room. This is turning out to be a removal day as well.


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2019)

I thought we were coming out to get me something for a change, how come we are in a woman's shop?


----------



## jongooligan (9 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> W'eresthabiin



On Ilkley Moor bar t'at


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2019)

Shopping for SIL present, she is bone idle, lazy and seldom bothers to go out, I suggested Go Outdoor vouchers, Pam disagreed, but did laugh as she knows what she is like.


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2019)

I have found a TOM seat and some WiFi, I could be here a long time


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I thought we were coming out to get me something for a change, how come we are in a woman's shop?


How fit are you?
Do you have large man boobs?
Maybe she is trying to tell you something


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Shopping for SIL present, she is bone idle, lazy and seldom bothers to go out, I suggested Go Outdoor vouchers, Pam disagreed, but did laugh as she knows what she is like.


With that description you may have a good idea.....a 6 man tent could double up as a dress for some people.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> On Ilkley Moor bar t'at


You mean "On Ilkla Moor Baht 'at"?


----------



## jongooligan (9 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You mean "On Ilkla Moor Baht 'at"?



I was being kind to those poor souls who weren't born in Yorkshire. Mekkin it easier for em to understand tha knows.


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2019)

Cheerz me dearz from deepest, darkest Somerset.


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2019)

Bon Marche, Tom chair has been found. Just been fed and watered so just chilling whilst Pam shops. When are we going to look for something for me? Do not bother answering, I know that answer.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Cheerz me dearz from deepest, darkest Somerset.
> 
> View attachment 456631


I would be complaining if I was you. Those pints are definitely short measures.


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2019)

The Eagle has landed.......


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> I was being kind to those poor souls who weren't born in Yorkshire. Mekkin it easier for em to understand tha knows.


See, you confused Dirk. He's at the bar.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> See, you confused Dirk. He's at the bar.



I'd be surprised if he wasn't


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I'd be surprised if he wasn't


There is that.


----------



## Old jon (9 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I had somewhere a bit more exotic in mind.



I am in the middle of my third test ride of Brazil. Mostly good.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2019)

Old jon said:


> I am in the middle of my third test ride of Brazil. Mostly good.




I don't think I like you.


----------



## Old jon (9 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't think I like you.



But I will be back in cold wet Yorkshire in May!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2019)

Old jon said:


> But I will be back in cold wet Yorkshire in May!




I hope you are having a fabulous time. I am just jealous.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2019)

Old jon said:


> But I will be back in cold wet *Yorkshire in May!*


What's wrong with that?


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with that?



The cold and wet bit.


----------



## Old jon (9 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope you are having a fabulous time. I am just jealous.



I guessed, and yes, a great time thank you.

Nowt wrong with Yorkshire, @classic33


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I would just prefer to move somewhere where it was warm all year round.



Not considered it?


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I would just prefer to move somewhere where it was warm all year round.



Hell?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not quite what I had in mind.



What have you got in mind?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Yorkshire.



Better off stopping where she is


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with that?



Everything


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2019)

Well, our new (to us) caravan seems to have survived the wind tunnel test.
We are sited on a very exposed hillside and it's gusting around 45 - 50 mph. Made for a bumpy night! Everything seems intact.
Woke up to a nice view.
Off out exploring later.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks. Stopped raining now, but bloomin cold here.


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2019)

Woke up in the night with a sore throat. Great.

Not quite so bad now, but have the headache and stuffed ears to go with it. Charming.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Woke up in the night with a sore throat. Great.
> 
> Not quite so bad now, but have the headache and stuffed ears to go with it. Charming.




Oh dear. You do seem to have been in the wars lately.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Stopped raining now, but bloomin cold here.


Still raining here 
And cold 
Could be worse I suppose eg in a caravan on an exposed hillside in 50 mph wind  (only joking @Dirk ).
I have a computer/laptop thing that's driving me nuts. I have paid for ang "got" the postage label for a parcel........but the ^*'$** thing refuses to print. It appears that the laptop has stopped speaking to my wireless printer and I am clueless as to how to re-connect it..........I have now emailed a copy to a mate to see if he can print it.
Footy is on tv later.........an absolute 'must win' for Liverpool to stay in touch with city.
coffee consumed now and the world looks slightly better


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Still raining here
> And cold
> Could be worse I suppose eg in a caravan on an exposed hillside in 50 mph wind  (only joking @Dirk ).
> I have a computer/laptop thing that's driving me nuts. I have paid for ang "got" the postage label for a parcel........but the ^*'$** thing refuses to print. It appears that the laptop has stopped speaking to my wireless printer and I am clueless as to how to re-connect it..........I have now emailed a copy to a mate to see if he can print it.
> ...




I love computers when they work correctly. Then they don't i want to throw them at a wall.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I love computers when they work correctly. Then they don't i want to throw them at a wall.


I am about to post a related computer question on the café............would you try to stop @classic33 suggesting pouring vinegar on it or propping it up with a passport........purlease


----------



## jongooligan (10 Mar 2019)

Windy with sleet showers here today and I'm feeling a bit shabby after MiL's birthday celebration yesterday. Whisky and red wine don't mix too well.

Daughter discovered yesterday that her car has been in a bad smash and repaired 'off the books'. It's safe but couldn't sell it on in all conscience. Any ideas how we can get back at the seller?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Windy with sleet showers here today and I'm feeling a bit shabby after MiL's birthday celebration yesterday. Whisky and red wine don't mix too well.
> 
> Daughter discovered yesterday that her car has been in a bad smash and repaired 'off the books'. It's safe but couldn't sell it on in all conscience. Any ideas how we can get back at the seller?




Depends on how bad the smash was. Was it deemed to be a write off? If so, then it must be repaired correctly and must then be inspected to ensure it is safe to drive. The seller must provide those documents. The problem is, if you buy the car from Joe Blogs, they can just claim ignorance of everything so getting any justice or satisfaction will not be forthcoming i am afraid.

That is one of the problems with buying a second hand car. I think the laws should be made much stricter where cars are concerned and stiff penalties are needed for people like this.


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Still raining here
> And cold
> Could be worse I suppose eg in a caravan on an exposed hillside in 50 mph wind  (only joking @Dirk ).
> I have a computer/laptop thing that's driving me nuts. I have paid for ang "got" the postage label for a parcel........but the ^*'$** thing refuses to print. It appears that the laptop has stopped speaking to my wireless printer and I am clueless as to how to re-connect it..........I have now emailed a copy to a mate to see if he can print it.
> ...



Once in a while my wireless printer drops the connection to the router, then it won't print untill I've entered the wireless password into the printer on the front panel display, a right old faff.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2019)

Printers can be really tempremental. I have had trouble pringting things off before. Turning it off and on can kick start it. Other than that maybe connecting it to your laptop with a cable might work, or if you have a printer app, try uninstalling it and re intstalling the ap. Then if it still doesn't work, throw it at the wall. Still won't work, but it might make you feel a bit better, and printers are as cheap as chips nowadays, probably one reason why they don't work very well.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Mar 2019)




----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2019)

I recall we used those horrible big combined photocopier printer scanner things at work. Bad move. They weren't terribly reliable, and when they inevitably packed up it was even more inevitable that some burly bobby would kick/thump/baseball bat them in anger and frustration and damage them irreparably.


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Depends on how bad the smash was. Was it deemed to be a write off? If so, then it must be repaired correctly and must then be inspected to ensure it is safe to drive. The seller must provide those documents. The problem is, if you buy the car from Joe Blogs, they can just claim ignorance of everything so getting any justice or satisfaction will not be forthcoming i am afraid.
> 
> That is one of the problems with buying a second hand car. I think the laws should be made much stricter where cars are concerned and stiff penalties are needed for people like this.



I've got a Suzuki Swift and having had it a few years I'm pretty sure it's been crashed and repaired, there's nothing in the cars history and nothing came up on the HPI check, but there's evidence of a respray on the back and evidence of a repair on the nearside behind the rear door. It's a lovely car, drives well, economical, and nice to drive, I'm just curious as to what happened.


----------



## screenman (10 Mar 2019)

The pain management clinic wrote a very nice letter on the 8th of Feb saying they would contact by the 22nd Feb, they have not so I called them on Friday. Put on hold and told I was number 10 in the queue, held on for 10 minutes to still be in the same position, got called away so I had to hang up. Called back later same thing happened only number 13 this time, held on and no movement. Went and painted a door came back and tried again, this time number 22, no hope then. Why waste the time, paper and cost to send the first letter? pure bad management of funds in my humble.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2019)

It ay 'arf windy 'ere!
Off for a walk up Burrow Mump after breakfast.


----------



## jongooligan (10 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I've got a Suzuki Swift and having had it a few years I'm pretty sure it's been crashed and repaired, there's nothing in the cars history and nothing came up on the HPI check, but there's evidence of a respray on the back and evidence of a repair on the nearside behind the rear door. It's a lovely car, drives well, economical, and nice to drive, I'm just curious as to what happened.



Similar story with daughter's car - nothing came up on the history and HPI check. I was suspicious of spray paint on the engine block so advised daughter to get an RAC check but she wouldn't spring for the £150 fee. Think she has little alternative than to run it into the ground now but I think that's the most economical thing to do anyway.


----------



## screenman (10 Mar 2019)

There are very few cars that have not had a little paint, I did dents in a few new one's last month that had not even been registered. Dodgy paint and overspray is often just the sign of a cosmetic repair, your mot tester will soon tell you if it has had structural damage.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2019)

Hello everyone. Started with cold and heavy rain this morning which has now turned to snow. All a bit dreary really.

Like yesterday I'm feeling motivated. Mrs P and I had a long chat about this yesterday and how to channel this in to my recuperation. It's all about getting well slowly.

Off to some kitchen chores now and I'm cooking tea tonight!!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2019)

On the car thing, this happened in reverse to us. 30 years ago we had a very new Peugeot 208 and had a bad accident with damage running in to thousands. To my surprise the insurance company decided on repair which we insisted should be at the main dealer we bought the car from.

When it was time to change the car we traded in to the same garage. Our view being they knew the entire history.

Several years later we received a letter from a supposedly "legal" company asking if the vehicle had been in a serious collision. After some thought we ignored this on the basis we had done everything correctly.

My point is this. There are companies, some more pleasant than others, who will chase this problem for you and you may be able to get some redress.


----------



## GM (10 Mar 2019)

Morning all Day of rest with feet up. My dodgy knee is playing up, dose up on Ibuprofen should do the trick.


----------



## derrick (10 Mar 2019)

I will be getting out of bed soon.


----------



## Paulus (10 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Printers can be really tempremental. I have had trouble pringting things off before. Turning it off and on can kick start it. Other than that maybe connecting it to your laptop with a cable might work, or if you have a printer app, try uninstalling it and re intstalling the ap. Then if it still doesn't work, throw it at the wall. Still won't work, but it might make you feel a bit better, and printers are as cheap as chips nowadays, probably one reason why they don't work very well.


Morning all, dog walked and cobwebs blown away in the strong wind.
Printers,--- My one is so temperamental that sometimes it wont print at all, and it has to be turned off and then back on for it to work. Sometimes this doesn't work. Then hours later it will spring into life and start printing everything on the print list


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, dog walked and cobwebs blown away in the strong wind.
> Printers,--- My one is so temperamental that sometimes it wont print at all, and it has to be turned off and then back on for it to work. Sometimes this doesn't work. Then hours later it will spring into life and start printing everything on the print list


----------



## numbnuts (10 Mar 2019)

Blowing a hooley


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am about to post a related computer question on the café............would you try to stop @classic33 suggesting pouring vinegar on it or propping it up with a passport........purlease


It might be the TV remote though!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2019)

@Dave7 it would be worth checking the print queue - what is waiting to print - delete everything, switch off, restart and then try to print the document again.

Sometimes it's a problem with the doc in the queue.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2019)

Lunch has arrived!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 it would be worth checking the print queue - what is waiting to print - delete everything, switch off, restart and then try to print the document again.
> 
> Sometimes it's a problem with the doc in the queue.


Thanks for that.
I think I have found the problem. I just need someone with half a brain to sort it now


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks for that.
> I think I have found the problem. I just need someone with half a brain to sort it now



I've only half a brain at present - will that help?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks for that.
> I think I have found the problem. I just need someone with half a brain to sort it now




Well don't look at this lot. You would be hard pressed to make a whole brain from all of them put together.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've only half a brain at present - will that help?


Half a brain is better than none.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've only half a brain at present - will that help?


How soon can you get round here ??


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 456789
> View attachment 456790
> 
> Lunch has arrived!


I have to say that looks pathetic compared to the fabulous, fantastic, amazing, superb, cheese on toast I have just enjoyed .
You know when, sometimes, you dont fancy a full meal.
But TBH yours does look nice.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How soon can you get round here ??



About 4.5 months when I'm allowed to drive again! Will that be soon enough???


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> About 4.5 months when I'm allowed to drive again! Will that be soon enough???


Well there is a slight chance it will be sorted by then....but only slight.
But if you start walking now I could pick you up jcn 21 of the M6.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have to say that looks pathetic compared to the fabulous, fantastic, amazing, superb, cheese on toast I have just enjoyed .
> You know when, sometimes, you dont fancy a full meal.
> But TBH yours does look nice.


We only went in for a packet of crisps and a pint, as we'd got Sunday lunch ready to go back at the van. But at £6 we couldn't turn it down.
Looks like Sunday lunch again tomorrow.


----------



## dickyknees (10 Mar 2019)

No chance of cycling today. Gale force 7 gusting 9.


----------



## screenman (10 Mar 2019)

Dave r has likely been out for a 50, just to show the rest of us up.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2019)

dickyknees said:


> No chance of cycling today. Gale force 7 gusting 9.
> 
> View attachment 456827


Anglesey ??


----------



## dickyknees (10 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Anglesey ??



It is indeed, South Stack Lighthouse. On a clear day you can see the Wicklow Mtns from here.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2019)

dickyknees said:


> It is indeed, South Stack Lighthouse. On a clear day you can see the Wicklow Mtns from here.


We had a caravan nearby. Every visit I would do the steps most days, sometimes twice a day.
Got some good photos of the Choughs there.
A beautiful area.


----------



## Lee_M (10 Mar 2019)

dickyknees said:


> I think it’s a good place to retire to. Where about are you retiring too, if I can be so bold to ask?



Actually bought the house 5 years ago, half way between wrexham and chester, which is far nicer than it sounds!!!


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Stopped raining now, but bloomin cold here.



Any snow?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Any snow?




Not here thank god


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Still raining here
> And cold
> Could be worse I suppose eg in a caravan on an exposed hillside in 50 mph wind  (only joking @Dirk ).
> I have a computer/laptop thing that's driving me nuts. I have paid for ang "got" the postage label for a parcel........but the ^*'$** thing refuses to print. It appears that the laptop has stopped speaking to my wireless printer and I am clueless as to how to re-connect it..........I have now emailed a copy to a mate to see if he can print it.
> ...



Did you have any luck luck printing the label?
I had a wireless printer that used to work but decided to do the same as yours a while ago.
Rather that throw it against the wall  I connected it via the lead and it worked fine. I know its not doing what what it says on the tin but thats hiw I use it now


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Well don't look at this lot. You would be hard pressed to make a whole brain from all of them put together.



How much input from you?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Dave r has likely been out for a 50, just to show the rest of us up.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How much input from you?




I am not telling. I know you. You would use it against me


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not telling. I know you. You would use it against me



As if


----------



## dickyknees (10 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We had a caravan nearby. Every visit I would do the steps most days, sometimes twice a day.
> Got some good photos of the Choughs there.
> A beautiful area.



It is glorious up there. If I’m of a mind to I’ll cycle up to the top, rest and watch the choughs flying displays then try and go as fast as I can back downhill!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks. A really blustery night last night. Bloomin cold again.


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2019)

Morning all , first on parade today. After yesterday's wind and rain snow, hail, delete as necessary, I awake to a bright calm day. I may be able to get out on the bike a little later.
Edit--I was first on parade but took too long typing


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. A really blustery night last night. Bloomin cold again.



Stopping in bed then?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Stopping in bed then?




Nahl once i am awake i cant lie around in bed.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all , first on parade today. After yesterday's wind and rain snow, hail, delete as necessary, I awake to a bright calm day. I may be able to get out on the bike a little later.
> Edit--I was first on parade but took too long typing




You snooze you lose


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You snooze you lose


I need faster fingers


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2019)

Dog walked. Its absolutely Baltic out there in the wind.

The sore throat has mutated into a full on head cold. Just what I needed.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2019)

Just seen this in the gun forum...


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Dave r has likely been out for a 50, just to show the rest of us up.



Good morning, out on the bike this morning, not sure where yet though.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2019)

Dry but very windy and looks cold from my bedroom window.

Yesterday I had a visit from one of my dearest friends. I know she came to see me many times during a very dark period but I have little memory of this. It was truly wonderful to be able to express my heartfelt thanks to one of the people who dragged me through this very dark period. I will owe her my gratitude for the rest of my life.

Time to get up, write the diary, have breakfast and tackle some small tasks.

Later a young cycling buddy is calling in. He is 28, some 36 years my junior. Great kudos to him and a real testament to my club and the cycling community in general.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2019)

I feel I should say one thing. Some of my posting is and will probably continue to be quite personal. I think though it will decline as my health improves.

I am a very open person and I've never met anyone from here. To be able to express feelings in here is a real help so I hope you'll all forgive me if it becomes a touch tedious.

Thank you


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I feel I should say one thing. Some of my posting is and will probably continue to be quite personal. I think though it will decline as my health improves.
> 
> I am a very open person and I've never met anyone from here. To be able to express feelings in here is a real help so I hope you'll all forgive me if it becomes a touch tedious.
> 
> Thank you


Us oldies know the score.


----------



## jongooligan (11 Mar 2019)

Mrs. jg off to that London for a few days leaving me on dog patrol.

Cold and very windy but dry so even though I'm still without my winter bike I may be tempted out on my expensive plastic bike. I'll take a view once the mutt has been walked and I can guage just how strong the wind is.

Bike parts should turn up today so mebbe get the winter bike back in service.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I feel I should say one thing. Some of my posting is and will probably continue to be quite personal. I think though it will decline as my health improves.
> 
> I am a very open person and I've never met anyone from here. To be able to express feelings in here is a real help so I hope you'll all forgive me if it becomes a touch tedious.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2019)

_(a man of few words)_


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I feel I should say one thing. Some of my posting is and will probably continue to be quite personal. I think though it will decline as my health improves.
> 
> I am a very open person and I've never met anyone from here. To be able to express feelings in here is a real help so I hope you'll all forgive me if it becomes a touch tedious.
> 
> Thank you


You are amongst friends here.


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2019)

Of to see the Admiral Hood monument at Butleigh this morning.
Should be a good viewing point to espy a welcoming hostelry.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2019)

Weather here not pleasant (again).
Up early and preparing to go out when my back "went". I mentioned somewhere on here that I had a lifting accident 50 years ago and it still gives me problems. I do a series of stretches each morning which helps but every now and then it decides to pop.
I am sat propped up now while it decides whether improve or go worse


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2019)

^^^


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Weather here not pleasant (again).
> Up early and preparing to go out when my back "went". I mentioned somewhere on here that I had a lifting accident 50 years ago and it still gives me problems. I do a series of stretches each morning which helps but every now and then it decides to pop.
> I am sat propped up now while it decides whether improve or go worse




I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2019)

I found that the best cure for my bad back was retirement. Have hardly had a problem since about a month after I left work.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Of to see the Admiral Hood monument at Butleigh this morning.
> Should be a good viewing point to espy a welcoming hostelry.
> 
> View attachment 456985


Check the base for a Broad Arrow.


----------



## derrick (11 Mar 2019)

Waiting for the postman again, then of to B&Q for some concrete blocks, It's a hard life.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> Waiting for the postman again, then of to B&Q for some concrete blocks, It's a hard life.


You'll be collecting the blocks by bike I take it. Like this?


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Dry but very windy and looks cold from my bedroom window.
> 
> Yesterday I had a visit from one of my dearest friends. I know she came to see me many times during a very dark period but I have little memory of this. It was truly wonderful to be able to express my heartfelt thanks to one of the people who dragged me through this very dark period. I will owe her my gratitude for the rest of my life.
> 
> ...


When the chips are down, you find out who your true friends are.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> When the chips are down, you find out who your true friends are.



Yes I have always known this to be true, regrettably this is another occasion when it has been proved true. The young man who is coming today is a good lad, damn good rider as well, and we always have a laugh but I would not have expected him to visit. The lady I mentioned earlier has been a good friend since we met, as she puts it we just click. The support she gave me, my wife and sons - she did not know my family till this incident - is amazing and I know we are even closer for it. I hope she never needs my help but she knows I will always do anything to help out. I have no other way to repay the support and love she has shown me.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> When the chips are down, you find out who your true friends are.


Yes, I found this out the hard way.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


> _(a man of few words)_


Aaah


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2019)

Mmmmm.......chips.....


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mmmmm.......chips.....


Where?


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where?


Somebody mentioned them up thread.
Don't care now.........I've got beer.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Somebody mentioned then up thread.
> Don't care now.........I've got beer.
> View attachment 457007


Another beer with no head .
Reminds me of Cornwall holidays of the 70s.....they never seemed to understand the concept of nice smooth beer with a creamy head


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Another beer with no head .
> Reminds me of Cornwall holidays of the 70s.....they never seemed to understand the concept of nice smooth beer with a creamy head


There's more to beer than a head.......


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> There's more to beer than a head.......


You just aint been dragged up proper!


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2019)

That was a bit blowy. Not as blowy as Thursday though. Another ride where I changed my mind, I had it in my head to ride out to Rosliston and go into the forestry centre, but once I was out and was aware of how strong the breeze was I shelved that idea in favour of a trip to Sutton Cheney, there's a regular loop I do which had a choice of cafe's I can use, including Sutton Wharf which I used today, so this morning I did the loop in reverse.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> That was a bit blowy. Not as blowy as Thursday though. Another ride where I changed my mind, I had it in my head to ride out to Rosliston and go into the forestry centre, but once I was out and was aware of how strong the breeze was I shelved that idea in favour of a trip to Sutton Cheney, there's a regular loop I use which had a choice of cafe's I can use, including Sutton Wharf which I used today, so this morning I did the loop in reverse.
> 
> View attachment 457029


Nice view.
But why didnt you get the owner of that old banger to move it for the photo


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2019)

Dosed up on Ibuprofen (600 mg). Walking like an old man.
Hang on, I am an old man but you know what I mean.
Bitter cold out......it says 6° but feels much colder. Just sat in conservatory with fire on and a decent book.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dosed up on Ibuprofen (600 mg). Walking like an old man.
> Hang on, I am an old man but you know what I mean.
> Bitter cold out......it says 6° but feels much colder. Just sat in conservatory with fire on and a decent book.



 GWS


----------



## beepbeep (11 Mar 2019)

4 WEEKS UNTIL THE BIG DAY....AND COUNTING


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2019)

It has been a windy day here. Washing done and hanging on the line.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It has been a windy day here. Washing done and hanging on the line.



Is it well pegged on? ours is on the clothes horse in the back of the lounge, I did a basket full of ironing last night.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It has been a windy day here. Washing done and hanging on the line.


Too much information. You will be giving @172traindriver palpitations.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Is it well pegged on? ours is on the clothes horse in the back of the lounge, I did a basket full of ironing last night.




Absolutely. It isnt going anywhere.


----------



## derrick (11 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> There's more to beer than a head.......


If it don't look right, it probably isn't.


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> If it don't look right, it probably isn't.


Never judge a book by its cover.
It was spot on. 
None of yer silly northern fixation on 't creamy head' down 'ere.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Somebody mentioned them up thread.
> Don't care now.........I've got beer.
> View attachment 457007


Anyone else see anything odd about the fire?


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> There's more to beer than a head.......


Dodgy glasses.


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2019)

I'm sure some of you guys would prefer a pint of froth to a pint of liquid.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2019)

Glock 17 or 19? Decisions, decisions?


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm sure some of you guys would prefer a pint of froth to a pint of liquid.


We've a line on the glass, which the liquid must reach, or you've been sold short. Pint to the lip of the glass is short selling, unless it passes the pint as marked on the glass.

Simple.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone else see anything odd about the fire?


Yes......it looks as weak as the beer.
A revolution is needed so the Norveners can learn them Suverners what a decent pint should be like.
Before you know it they will be putting red sauce on bacon sarnies


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes......it looks as weak as the beer.
> A revolution is needed so the Norveners can learn them Suverners what a decent pint should be like.
> Before you know it they will be putting red sauce on bacon sarnies



I always use red, I don't like brown sauce,


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I always use red, I don't like brown sauce,


Heathen!
Brown sauce - HP of course - is the only legitimate sauce on a bacon buttie! 


Hang on........ haven't we been here before?


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Heathen!
> Brown sauce - HP of course - is the only legitimate sauce on a bacon buttie!
> 
> 
> Hang on........ haven't we been here before?



Yes, I'm a heathen and proud of it, and yes we've been here before.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I always use red, I don't like brown sauce,


Come the revolution you wont


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2019)

Just spent another wasted 20 minutes trying to get through to the Pain Clinic, each time I call I wait at least 10 minutes with moving up the queue and each timeI call my position gets lower not higher. I feel for those less fortunate than myself in the same situation.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Just spent another wasted 20 minutes trying to get through to the Pain Clinic, each time I call I wait at least 10 minutes with moving up the queue and each timeI call my position gets lower not higher. I feel for those less fortunate than myself in the same situation.



The NHS is getting worse. You can hardly get an appointment to see a Dr here.


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The NHS is getting worse. You can hardly get an appointment to see a Dr here.



Same here.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Same here.




I think we would have a better chance of breaking into fort Knox than seeing a Dr in this area.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think we would have a better chance of breaking into fort Knox than seeing a Dr in this area.


Sad isnt it, that its come to this.
We were/are a fortunate generation and until recent years had no problems getting to see a Doctor or into casualty. Nowadays, as you say, its very difficult.
TBH my surgery is very good but there are so many nightmare stories out there.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sad isnt it, that its come to this.
> We were/are a fortunate generation and until recent years had no problems getting to see a Doctor or into casualty. Nowadays, as you say, its very difficult.
> TBH my surgery is very good but there are so many nightmare stories out there.




It is sad and i hate to think what it will be like in the next 10 years


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2019)

I think sometimes an appointment with the Pope would be easier. Our surgery is geared to those who can go and wait outside the door at 10am in the hope, which is fine if you do not have a job or not too ill. They do run an out of hours emergency system in Louth 20 miles away without a bus service.


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is sad and i hate to think what it will be like in the next 10 years



Hopefully a lot better, fingers crossed but do not hold your breath.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I think sometimes an appointment with the Pope would be easier. Our surgery is geared to those who can go and wait outside the door at 10am in the hope, which is fine if you do not have a job or not too ill. They do run an out of hours emergency system in Louth 20 miles away without a bus service.




We have Shrop Doc here, but using 111 tel number takes ages to get through and they are loathe to send an ambulance out to people. It is easier to just call an ambulance.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sad isnt it, that its come to this.
> We were/are a fortunate generation and until recent years had no problems getting to see a Doctor or into casualty. Nowadays, as you say, its very difficult.
> TBH my surgery is very good but there are so many nightmare stories out there.


Can't and won't fault the local A&E's, there's two who work in them know my username on here. They may read this at some stage, when it gets quiet. 

Been in too often over the years.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It has been a windy day here. Washing done and hanging on the line.



Lose much of it? 
Still got all your knickers?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Too much information. You will be giving @172traindriver palpitations.



She already has


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Never judge a book by its cover.
> It was spot on.
> None of yer silly northern fixation on 't creamy head' down 'ere.



You'll upset our resident Yorkshireman


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone else see anything odd about the fire?



Not much of it?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Lose much of it?
> Still got all your knickers?




All present and correct thank you.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I always use red, I don't like brown sauce,



Agreed with the red sauce


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Heathen!
> Brown sauce - HP of course - is the only legitimate sauce on a bacon buttie!
> 
> 
> Hang on........ haven't we been here before?



There were no winners last time either


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Come the revolution you wont



When is it?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think we would have a better chance of breaking into fort Knox than seeing a Dr in this area.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is sad and i hate to think what it will be like in the next 10 years



Only worse unfortunately, unless you pay to go private


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> When is it?


We've advanced, we'll be using Northern Trains. So it could be anytime.


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The NHS is getting worse. You can hardly get an appointment to see a Dr here.


No problem here.
I just checked online and the earliest appointment I can get to see a doctor, at our local medical centre, is 0850 tomorrow morning.
That's no bloody good to me - I never get out of bed before 9am!


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> We've advanced, we'll be using Northern Trains. So it could be anytime.



If they turn up


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> No problem here.
> I just checked online and the earliest appointment I can get to see a doctor, at our local medical centre, is 0850 tomorrow morning.
> That's no bloody good to me - I never get out of bed before 9am!



Oh dear, alarm required then


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> No problem here.
> I just checked online and the earliest appointment I can get to see a doctor, at our local medical centre, is 0850 tomorrow morning.
> That's no bloody good to me - I never get out of bed before 9am!




We might be able to get an appointment for 0850 as well, but it might be 0850 in 3 weeks time if we are lucky.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We might be able to get an appointment for 0850 as well, but it might be 0850 in 3 weeks time if we are lucky.



Youll be better by then


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Youll be better by then




Better or dead.


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We might be able to get an appointment for 0850 as well, but it might be 0850 in 3 weeks time if we are lucky.


The medical centre made an urgent appointment for me by text about a month ago. I hadn't a clue what it was about, but it came a week after my regular blood tests. That got me worried!
I turned up, went into the docs office and he said - 'Hi - what can I do for you today?'.
I said - 'I don't know, you called me in'.
He hadn't a clue what it was about either!


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I think sometimes an appointment with the Pope would be easier. Our surgery is geared to those who can go and wait outside the door at 10am in the hope, which is fine if you do not have a job or not too ill. They do run an out of hours emergency system in Louth 20 miles away without a bus service.



The surgery my Good Lady uses, the one I moved away from, has a system of handing out appointments twice a day, 8:30 and 12:30, and most days you have to go into the surgery and sit in a queue in the waiting room till they call people up to the desk.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> The medical centre made an urgent appointment for me by text about a month ago. I hadn't a clue what it was about, but it came a week after my regular blood tests. That got me worried!
> I turned up, went into the docs office and he said - 'Hi - what can I do for you today?'.
> I said - 'I don't know, you called me in'.
> He hadn't a clue what it was about either!


Been there, more than once. Always after blood tests, twice on the day they did the tests. Ex forces Doctor, so not likely to be bothered over something routine. 


Appointments made by the person who phoned me.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Only worse unfortunately, unless you pay to go private



I think the discussion is around GP appointments and doubt if private GPs will ever exist. If they did affordability would be zero.

However when you really need the NHS, as I have three times in the last 10-12 years, the service is superb in Lancashire. There are many problems but these dedicated people will do everything possible to solve one's issue.

We should all be fighting for the NHS.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I think the discussion is around GP appointments and doubt if private GPs will ever exist. If they did affordability would be zero.
> 
> However when you really need the NHS, as I have three times in the last 10-12 years, the service is superb in Lancashire. There are many problems but these dedicated people will do everything possible to solve one's issue.
> 
> We should all be fighting for the NHS.


Step away from the phone!

You should be sound asleep now.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Step away from the phone!
> 
> You should be sound asleep now.



I've woken at this time for years. A quick brew and I'll sleep again but yes you're right.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've woken at this time for years. A quick brew and I'll sleep again but yes you're right.


Just the one sugar in mine please.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2019)




----------



## Freds Dad (12 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I think the discussion is around GP appointments and doubt if private GPs will ever exist. If they did affordability would be zero.
> 
> We should all be fighting for the NHS.



We have a private GP practice in Macclesfield. Very affordable. Not.

https://www.pinches.life/membership


----------



## jongooligan (12 Mar 2019)

Wow! Some of you lot were up early, or late.

Cold wet and very windy here. 

Didn't get out for a ride yesterday as I spent ages on the phone trying to get my pension sorted. Despite giving my provider 5 months notice of retirement I won't get paid this month. Payment of my lump sum and first pension payment are due in four days. When were they going to tell me it would be late!? It took me phoning them to find out that they'd f****d up!!! Getting really angry again just typing this. 

Anyway, mutt still needs to be walked, car needs an MOT and I need some exercise. Will force myself onto onto turbo trainer as all the bits for the winter bike repair haven't arrived yet.


----------



## Paulus (12 Mar 2019)

Morning fellow retirees . A blustery and damp start to the day here. 
A group of us retired folk are planning a trip to Brussels on the 28th of March, the day before Brexit just as a protest of sorts incase the European continent shuts down without us the following day. ☺ One of our group is still working on the railway and can get reduced fares on the Eurostar. 

Moving on. It looks like I will get wet taking the dog out a little later.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> We have a private GP practice in Macclesfield. Very affordable. Not.
> 
> https://www.pinches.life/membership




Posh buggers or what in Macclesfield.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2019)

Good morning crappy hampers from a very wet, blustery nowhere. Hissing down here. No idea if i will he shopping today. We shall see.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2019)

Wet, windy and very cold. The question is can I be bothered to get out of bed and light the woodburner??


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2019)

Weather's crap here today, so we're off to Clarkes Village in Street and then on to Glastonbury maaaan.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Mar 2019)

I'm awake........


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> We have a private GP practice in Macclesfield. Very affordable. Not.
> 
> https://www.pinches.life/membership



WOW! I was completely unaware such companies existed. Despite my recent health issues I see my GP once or twice a year - those prices are so far out of reach it's ridiculous.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2019)

Well I've had coffee, toast and some rather good marmalade..........time to tackle the woodburner.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2019)

What a 'orriible day**. Woke up several times during the night to hear it lashing down.
Mrs D is off to collect her new specs today. Hopefully no more complaints about the print being to small/unclear etc.

** Mrs Ds sisters son (our nephew) has been doing a bit of genealogy and has found the grave details of thier great grandparents. So they are meeting up later to go and find the plots. What a nice day for walking around a graveyard 
Fortunately me back is still bad so I cant go with them


----------



## screenman (12 Mar 2019)

It is grey, wet and very windy here, horrible day. Swim done now playing with some dents and feeling very hungry, only another two hours until I am in my eating window so I best think of something other than food, scones hmmm scones.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> It is grey, wet and very windy here, horrible day. Swim done now playing with some dents and feeling very hungry, only another two hours until I am in my eating window so I best think of something other than food, scones hmmm scones.


Can I ask why you chose 1100 thro 1900 as your window? Just nosey


----------



## derrick (12 Mar 2019)

Another day for not cycling.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning crappy hampers from a very wet, blustery nowhere. Hissing down here. No idea if i will he shopping today. We shall see.



Send Mr Dragon instead


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've had coffee, toast and some rather good marmalade..........time to tackle the woodburner.



Careful it doesn't tackle you first


----------



## Paulus (12 Mar 2019)

MrsP has just gone out to Pilates, and then is going to MissP's as she is a bit under the weather with the lurgy thing going round. I shall be doing some shopping. and then heading for the pub at lunchtime as the weather is atrocious and I shall take pleasure in a pint or two.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2019)

After some cereal I took 600Mg of ibuprofen and when that kicked in I decided to try the exercise bike. I managed 6 miles & 154 callories so was very pleased with that. I daren't try any situps or pressups though .
Hopefully better tomorow although I cancelled all golf for this week.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> MrsP has just gone out to Pilates, and then is going to MissP's as she is a bit under the weather with the lurgy thing going round. I shall be doing some shopping. and then heading for the pub at lunchtime as the weather is atrocious and I shall take pleasure in a pint or two.



Sounds like the afternoon in the pub may be a good idea


----------



## Old jon (12 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning crappy hampers from a very wet, blustery nowhere. Hissing down here. No idea if i will he shopping today. We shall see.



It is still morning here, and about as wet as it gets . . .


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2019)

Old jon said:


> It is still morning here, and about as wet as it gets . . .
> 
> View attachment 457157




< Stalks off in a huff. >


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2019)

Shopping done. Very wet and cold. 1 pheasnat nearly hit and 1 accident. A car on it's roof. 1 police car. 1 ambulance. 1 fire engine and 1 fire support van went past me to the scene.


----------



## Old jon (12 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> < Stalks off in a huff. >



Could never find one to fit me.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> After some cereal I took 600Mg of ibuprofen and when that kicked in I decided to try the exercise back. I managed 6 miles & 154 callories so was very pleased with that. I daren't try any situps or pressups though .
> Hopefully better tomorow although I cancelled all golf for this week.


Where'd you get the exercise back, and was it worth it?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where'd you get the exercise back, and was it worth it?


The same shop that sold me the exercise bike
I will amend that forthwith.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The same shop that sold ne the exercise bike
> I will amend that forthwith.


You could use it to show where yours is hurting.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2019)

Two of me five a day.....


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Shopping done. Very wet and cold. 1 pheasnat nearly hit and 1 accident. A car on it's roof. 1 police car. 1 ambulance. 1 fire engine and 1 fire support van went past me to the scene.



Could have waited for tomorrow when it will have calmed down hopefully


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> < Stalks off in a huff. >



What does your huff look like?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Could have waited for tomorrow when it will have calmed down hopefully




Supposed to be worse tomorrow.



172traindriver said:


> What does your huff look like?




Rather fetching to be honest.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You could use it to show where yours is hurting.


I would explain the pain I am in but the interweb thingy doesnt have enough space


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Two of me five a day.....
> 
> View attachment 457163


Now that looks a decent pint. A bit dark (is it Hobgoblin?) but it looks nice.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Supposed to be worse tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Supposed to be worse tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest you both post photos of your huffs and let us judge which is the nicest


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I suggest you both post photos of your huffs and let us judge which is the nicest






172traindriver said:


> I bet


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I suggest you both post photos of your huffs and let us judge which is the nicest


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now that looks a decent pint. A bit dark (is it Hobgoblin?) but it looks nice.


Cheddar brewery 'Totty Pot' porter.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Shopping done. Very wet and cold. 1 pheasnat nearly hit and 1 accident. A car on it's roof. 1 police car. 1 ambulance. 1 fire engine and 1 fire support van went past me to the scene.



Car on it's roof in the ditch about fifty yards up from the cafe yesterday, happened Sunday afternoon I was told, four people in it got away with minor injuries.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Car on it's roof in the ditch about fifty yards up from the cafe yesterday, happened Sunday afternoon I'm told, four people in it got away with minor injuries.



Certainly very lucky and a blessing that there were no serious injuries.
Any speculation how they managed to get it in the ditch.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Certainly very lucky and a blessing that there were no serious injuries.
> Any speculation how they managed to get it in the ditch.



I have no idea, the road is straight and wide, and it's a bit too far away from the canal bridge, a modern bridge, for it to be involved.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2019)

Gareth has arrived.........going to be a wild, wild night!


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Gareth has arrived.........*going to be a wild, wild night!*


Party, and you've not invited anyone!


----------



## screenman (13 Mar 2019)

That was a noisy night, off to the local police HQ later to play with a dent. It could be a good day for one way cycling.


----------



## Paulus (13 Mar 2019)

Morning all on this windy Millar day. Going to my sons place this morning to repair his window facia. His blind was fitted onto the facia with only one screw and it looks like the weight of said blind has pulled it off of the wall. Hopefully just a few screws and plugs will rectify the situation. 
Then out for lunch and a few ales.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2019)

One of those days when I am happy to NOT be playing golf.
Strong wind, cold and heavy showers.
Mrs D is out for the day so I have a BIG BIG decision to make. Do I go to the pub for lunch or makes myself comfy with a book and some Speckled Hen.
Back still not right but improving slowly, down to just one lot of tablets yesterday. Another session on the exercise bike when the tablets kick in then a chill.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2019)

Good morning. What a blustery rainy night that was. I didn't sleep at all last night. Still quite blowy here.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Party, and you've not invited anyone!



Sorry, very impromptu affair.......


----------



## Scaleyback (13 Mar 2019)

50mph+ winds all thru the night here in North Yorkshire, not condusive to a good nights sleep. Sadly the daffodils have suffered, badly battered and many broken off. Shame.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2019)

Good morning, another bright and breezy morning, I didn't hear a thing last night but judging by the way the tree's are being blown around this morning it must have got quite lively.


----------



## jongooligan (13 Mar 2019)

I'm unexpectedly dogless and wifeless today and also 'Billy no mates' as they're all at w*rk. First time since retirement that I've found myself at a loose end. Would normally get out for a ride but with 60mph winds that doesn't seem like much fun.

So in the spirit of 'when life deals you lemons, make lemonade' I'm going up into the loft to see if I can find my kite.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2019)

Good morning. Best night's sleep for ages - 10.45 to 7.15 with only one wake up. Gareth has been, still is blowing hard.

Yesterday I completed all the tasks I set myself, very pleased with that. I told my club Committee that while happy to remain Club Secretary I need to step back from tasks I undertook but are not in my remit. It's about removing stress and worry - I've always been concerned to ensure I do the best for the membership.

Not sure about the rest of today but Occupational Therapist coming at 3.00pm.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2019)

Morning, highlight of the day is going to my diabetic eye screening and I have to go by bus as I won't be able to see very well to drive afterwards.


----------



## iandg (13 Mar 2019)

Visiting wife in Dumfries (still haven't sold our house in Stornoway). She had a meeting to go to so I went along for the ride - then went for a walk while she worked


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. What a blustery rainy night that was. I didn't sleep at all last night. Still quite blowy here.



Off to bed now then?


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Mar 2019)

Scaleyback said:


> 50mph+ winds all thru the night here in North Yorkshire, not condusive to a good nights sleep. Sadly the daffodils have suffered, badly battered and many broken off. Shame.



That is a pity, seems to happen all too often.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning, highlight of the day is going to my diabetic eye screening and I have to go by bus as I won't be able to see very well to drive afterwards.



That's always a bugger. I get the same with my annual glaucoma test.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Off to bed now then?




No. I will however probably have a snooze in the chair this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2019)

Morning all. Caravan rocking and rolling in the wind - about time it blew through!
Off to see a stone circle this morning and then on to a nature reserve. Daresay we'll find somewhere nice for lunch.

PS. Where's @Drago - haven't seen him for a couple of days?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2019)

Well well well. Breakfast consumed, tablets taken and I've done exercise bike and its not quite 0900 yet. Decided to push it a bit while I cant do situps or pressups so managed 7.8 miles and 201 callories (best of the year) so I am a happy bunny.
Cant shower yet as I am sweating too much (hope I am not too smelly for you)......you know if you are too hot and cant dry off after the shower.....


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all. Caravan rocking and rolling in the wind - about time it blew through!
> Off to see a stone circle this morning and then on to a nature reserve. Daresay we'll find somewhere nice for lunch.
> 
> PS. Where's @Drago - haven't seen him for a couple of days?



Now you've said, he's been awfully quiet lately.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all. Caravan rocking and rolling in the wind - about time it blew through!
> Off to see a stone circle this morning and then on to a nature reserve. Daresay we'll find somewhere nice for lunch.
> 
> PS. Where's @Drago - haven't seen him for a couple of days?




I was wondering where he was as well.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> PS. Where's @Drago - haven't seen him for a couple of days?



Yes.....like you I wondered about that.
My guess is that his Y front have finally failed and he is in shock.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....like you I wondered about that.
> My guess is that his Y front have finally failed and he is in shock.




Clearly some time will be needed to break them in.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No. I will however probably have a snooze in the chair this afternoon.



Dont forget to set the alarm


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Now you've said, he's been awfully quiet lately.



He was under the weather a bit a couple of days ago.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I was wondering where he was as well.



Probably pop back up when hes ready


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....like you I wondered about that.
> My guess is that his Y front have finally failed and he is in shock.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Clearly some time will be needed to break them in.



Are offering to help?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Are offering to help?




I think i will pass on that one. Not into bio hazards.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think i will pass on that one. Not into bio hazards.



Yes you could have quite a shock


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2019)

I've been spending money this morning, a new left sti lever from E Bay and a new chain. last summer my geared bike decided that it didn't want to drop off the big ring every time I wanted it to, I changed the cables and did much fettling to no avail, so I eventually concluded that a replacement lever was in order, so I've got an interesting job to do when it gets here, I've not changed one before.


----------



## derrick (13 Mar 2019)

SAR are looking for him as we speak.

PS. Where's @Drago - haven't seen him for a couple of days?[/QUOTE]


----------



## derrick (13 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I've been spending money this morning, a new left sti lever from E Bay and a new chain. last summer my geared bike decided that it didn't want to drop off the big ring every time I wanted it to, I changed the cables and did much fettling to no avail, so I eventually concluded that a replacement lever was in order, so I've got an interesting job to do when it gets here, I've not changed one before.


Its a doddle. You tube is your friend.


----------



## jongooligan (13 Mar 2019)

Decided it's too cold to stand around flying a kite so went for a run in the woods instead.

Huge mistake - I hurt everywhere now.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Decided it's too cold to stand around flying a kite so went for a run in the woods instead.
> *
> Huge mistake - I hurt everywhere now.*


Those parts you'd forgot about?


----------



## derrick (13 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Decided it's too cold to stand around flying a kite so went for a run in the woods instead.
> 
> Huge mistake - I hurt everywhere now.


What is this run thing you speak of?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Decided it's too cold to stand around flying a kite so went for a run in the woods instead.
> 
> Huge mistake - I hurt everywhere now.


Wait till tomorrow!


----------



## derrick (13 Mar 2019)

Sitting in the pub with a beer.


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> Sitting in the pub with a beer.


Ditto.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> Its a doddle. You tube is your friend.



Yes, and park tools as well


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2019)

Lunch decision made. Chicken curry, rice and naan....with a pint.
Note for you suverners.... thats what a pint should look like


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 457298
> 
> Lunch decision made. Chicken curry, rice and naan....with a pint.
> Note for you suverners.... thats what a pint should look like


That's what half a pint looks like - I'd take that back and ask for a top up and a proper 'non girlie' glass.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's what half a pint looks like - I'd take that back and ask for a top up and a proper 'non girlie' glass.


That, sir, is an authentic one pint Stella glass for a real norven gent


----------



## derrick (13 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's what half a pint looks like - I'd take that back and ask for a top up and a proper 'non girlie' glass.


Dirk you have no taste. Every beer should have its own glass.where were you bought up.


----------



## Paulus (13 Mar 2019)

The repairs to my son's windows went well. Continued with the dog through his local park and went up to Barnet where I partook of several ales before getting home before MrsP got back from work. The Kittens were let out for a run around the garden in the wind, and now all in and I am watching the Paris -Nice on the laptop.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> Dirk you have no taste. Every beer should have its own glass.where were you bought up.


Sad to say but I think he was dragged up


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's what half a pint looks like - I'd take that back and ask for a top up and a proper 'non girlie' glass.



I also thought that looked like a half but but Dave obviously confirmed it as a full pint


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 457298
> 
> Lunch decision made. Chicken curry, rice and naan....with a pint.
> Note for you suverners.... thats what a pint should look like



Whats for tea??


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2019)

Me eyes are OK, but still have blurred vision, but that will pass


----------



## screenman (13 Mar 2019)

Blimey, if the councils have not shut all the roads up here it seems nature is lending a hand, a good few tree's down, nieghbours fence down, debris all over the roads, mind you not much difference in that last point.


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That, sir, is an authentic one pint Stella glass for a real norven gent


Stella?!


----------



## GM (13 Mar 2019)

Afternoon all, Is this going to be 'show us your beer glass posts' ......


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2019)

GM said:


> Afternoon all, Is this going to be 'show us your beer glass posts' ......
> 
> View attachment 457312


Nice wine glasses......


----------



## derrick (13 Mar 2019)

One of my faourites, tasty, Available in Norwich from the Belgiun monk.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 457298
> 
> Lunch decision made. Chicken curry, rice and naan....with a pint.
> Note for you suverners.... thats what a pint should look like



Yep that's a proper pint glass for lager style beers. We've got plenty of other styles up here and it's important to get the right shape for a beer glass.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2019)

Can you still find those terrible dimple pint glasses in suvern pubs?


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2019)

Since you're bringing glasses back into subject, a brief explantion over the numbers mentioned.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2019)

GM said:


> Afternoon all, Is this going to be 'show us your beer glass posts' ......
> 
> View attachment 457312


All genuinely nicked by you from German pubs?


----------



## Paulus (13 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Can you still find those terrible dimple pint glasses in suvern pubs?


You mean "jugs", yes you can.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> You mean "jugs", yes you can.
> View attachment 457327


Glass, jugs you can't see in through the sides. Often with lids.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-27188915


----------



## GM (13 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> All genuinely nicked by you from Belgium pubs?




FTFY


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> All genuinely borrowed by you from Belgian pubs?





GM said:


> FTFY


I'm sure if they ask, he'll let them use them.


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> You mean "jugs", yes you can.
> View attachment 457327


I refuse to drink out of one of those monstrosities.


----------



## derrick (13 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> You mean "jugs", yes you can.
> View attachment 457327


Light and bitter. Jug.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> Light and bitter. Jug.



What about the mild?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2019)

Good morning. Bloomin windy and heavy rain here again and it is very dark. A horrible day here again.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2019)

You lazy lot!!!! 07.30 and I am first . Must post this to make certain then add to it.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You lazy lot!!!! 07.30 and I am first . Must post this to make certain then add to it.




I just beat you.


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2019)

Right, where was I.
Another horrible night with strong wind and heavy rain. Still windy but rain is lighter now.
Back seems a lot easier, hopefully better tomorrow.
I confess to a headache this morning. I do enjoy getting stuck in for champions league football (with the odd drinkypoos of course). As its not a football thread suffice to say my team won.
The plan today is to start with breakfast of croissants with honey and fresh strawberries, pineapple and blueberries. That will be accompanied with a vodka & fresh orange (with the bits of course).
Then another very chill day.


----------



## Paulus (14 Mar 2019)

morning all. A horrible start to the day here, windy and heavy rain. 
I am off to the "Booze on the Ouse " beer festival later in St Neots with a few friends. Should be a good day.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I just beat you.


How did you do that you you you welsh woman . I posted mine then checked and there was noone else. 
Mods.......MODS!!!! I demand you remove her post on the grounds that it is inflamatory AND welsh


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How did you do that you you you welsh woman . I posted mine then checked and there was noone else.
> Mods.......MODS!!!! I demand you remove her post on the grounds that it is inflamatory AND welsh




You were not paying attention.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Mar 2019)

The first will be last and the last will be ........... late


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Bloomin windy and heavy rain here again and it is very dark. A horrible day here again.


Well.........it _is _Wales. What do you expect?


----------



## jongooligan (14 Mar 2019)

Eyup.

Winter bike repairs almost complete but gales here again so possibly a turbo trainer session later - depends how legs feel after yesterday's run.

Mrs. jg back from London so we will make a plan for next motorhome trip some time today.

On subject of glasses, when your beer arrives in one of those dimpled abominations how many grip by the handle and how many grip the glass itself?


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> On subject of glasses, when your beer arrives in one of those dimpled abominations how many grip by the handle and how many grip the glass itself?


It doesn't; it gets sent back to be put into a proper glass.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2019)

Hello everyone. Gareth seems to have left his mates behind last night. Blowing hard and noisy all night. Grey and windy this morning.

I have a curtain pole to put up today.


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2019)

I think I suffer from Jugaphobia after being smashed over the head with one in a rough biker bar in 1973.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You lazy lot!!!! 07.30 and I am first . Must post this to make certain then add to it.


I've actually been up since 6 but just couldn't be bothered posting 

Another night of rain here. Looks like a day of sunny spells and heavy showers and remaining breezy. Had an early walk and got caught in a shower. God knows when this weather will improve enough to get a cycle in.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I've actually been up since 6 but just couldn't be bothered posting
> 
> Another night of rain here. Looks like a day of sunny spells and heavy showers and remaining breezy. Had an early walk and got caught in a shower. God knows when this weather will improve enough to get a cycle in.


Well I was actually up at 04.15. I had a 5 mile run followed by a 20 mile ride followed by 300 pressups.
But I didnt want to make that welsh dragon woman feel inferior so I wont nention it


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> On subject of glasses, when your beer arrives in one of those dimpled abominations how many grip by the handle and how many grip the glass itself?


Cant recall the last time I saw one in a pub.
I do own one and occasionally use it. When I do, its the handle.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I was actually up at 04.15. I had a 5 mile run followed by a 20 mile ride followed by 300 pressups.
> But I didnt want to make that welsh dragon woman feel inferior so I wont nention it




And after all that, you talked a load of BS. . What you actually did was to think of doing those things.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And after all that, you talked a load of BS. . What you actually did was to think of doing those things.


Prove it. Go on, prove it. nananana


----------



## numbnuts (14 Mar 2019)

Actually I was up at 03:56 with a


----------



## GM (14 Mar 2019)

.......and I was rudely woken at 8.30 by a delivery driver for next doors building project, wanting to shuffle the cars around so he could park his big lorry


----------



## jongooligan (14 Mar 2019)

Finished winter bike repairs.

New Sora 9 spd shifters, raised bars 1" by fitting a 75*° *Cinelli track stem upside down and new bar tape.




Bike looks really ugly now but it feels much more comfortable and I can change gear (which is really useful). Just need the gales to die off now so I can get out for a proper test.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2019)

@Dave7 . We love you really.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> @Dave7 . We love you really.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> @Dave7 . We love you really.


I am in bed recovering. If I ever really get over the hurt I may think about accepting that


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am in bed recovering. If I ever really get over the hurt I may think about accepting that




Yep. You look hurt as well.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I was actually up at 04.15. I had a 5 mile run followed by a 20 mile ride followed by 300 pressups.
> But I didnt want to make that welsh dragon woman feel inferior so I wont nention it


I was up and out at 04:15, walk before turning in.


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2019)

Billy no mates at the cafe this morning, none of my mates here. I waited till the rain stopped then rode straight out to Hatton, I might take one of the longer routes home .


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2019)

In the micro pub in Wells.
Pie and a pint for a fiver.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2019)

Just finished a two mile walk in 44 minutes. Very pleased as that is not far off my usual walking pace of +/- 3.5 miles/hour.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> In the micro pub in Wells.
> Pie and a pint for a fiver.
> 
> View attachment 457400


2014 glass, made in France and you supped from it!


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just finished a two mile walk in 44 minutes. Very pleased as that is not far off my usual walking pace of +/- 3.5 miles/hour.


Same place for start & finish, or have you done a "Dirk" for dinner?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Same place for start & finish, or have you done a "Dirk" for dinner?



Circular route from home. We are lucky to live rurally so there are plenty of options. We took a few £££ with us so we could pop in the pub if it rained...........it didn't rain


----------



## GM (14 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> In the micro pub in Wells.
> Pie and a pint for a fiver.
> 
> View attachment 457400




That looks a nice cat friendly place, letting people bring their cat baskets in


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Bloomin windy and heavy rain here again and it is very dark. A horrible day here again.



Any better now?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Right, where was I.
> Another horrible night with strong wind and heavy rain. Still windy but rain is lighter now.
> Back seems a lot easier, hopefully better tomorrow.
> I confess to a headache this morning. I do enjoy getting stuck in for champions league football (with the odd drinkypoos of course). As its not a football thread suffice to say my team won.
> ...



I assume your team play in Red? 
If so that was a great result over there last night


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Any better now?




Not much. Still really windy here


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How did you do that you you you welsh woman . I posted mine then checked and there was noone else.
> Mods.......MODS!!!! I demand you remove her post on the grounds that it is inflamatory AND welsh



You could demand to remove something from her as a punishment


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2019)

Sun's out and wind is dropping in mid Somerset.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Well.........it _is _Wales. What do you expect?



Sunshine??


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I was actually up at 04.15. I had a 5 mile run followed by a 20 mile ride followed by 300 pressups.
> But I didnt want to make that welsh dragon woman feel inferior so I wont nention it



Go for it!!


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And after all that, you talked a load of BS. . What you actually did was to think of doing those things.



Maybe he did them?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> @Dave7 . We love you really.



Creep, what are you after?


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2019)

We had lots of beer at the village local, had a very giggly walk back to the van and are now having to have an enforced 'executive power nap'......


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> We had lots of beer at the village local, had a very giggly walk back to the van and are now having to have an enforced 'executive power nap'......



Keep your hands to yourself


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2019)

I got back a little while ago, late back and a late start. I waited for the rain to stop then rode directly to the cafe, then did a scenic route back and managed to miss the showers, the only one I saw was from the window of the cafe. it wasn't a bad ride, the breeze made it hard work in places but the sun shone most of the time and it was very pleasent.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I assume your team play in Red?
> If so that was a great result over there last night


They do indeed.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Eyup.
> 
> Winter bike repairs almost complete but gales here again so possibly a turbo trainer session later - depends how legs feel after yesterday's run.
> 
> ...


Left hand, the thumb through the handle with the body of the glass being held.
Right hand, two fingers through the handle with the body of the glass being held.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Left hand, the thumb through the handle with the body of the glass being held.
> Right hand, two fingers through the handle with the body of the glass being held.


Blinkin eck that sounds technical.
If you get it wrong do they chuck you out?


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Blinkin eck that sounds technical.
> If you get it wrong do they chuck you out?


You got a straight glass the next time.


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2019)

Moving on tomorrow to a nice site near Dulverton.
Hope the wind has died down by then.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2019)

First here with a


----------



## screenman (15 Mar 2019)

Not so windy out there this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2019)

Good morning. Today is even worse weather wise than yesterday. High winds and lashing down with rain. I hate this weather.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Mar 2019)

Sunny here with gales for today. Must get some washing hung out and hope it doesn't end up in Denmark.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2019)

No.2 

Morning all. Very windy again today. Not sure what this morning will bring but out for coffee this afternoon.

Watched "Manchester by the Sea" last night. Possibly not a good choice when home alone


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Today is even worse weather wise than yesterday. High winds and lashing down with rain. I hate this weather.



You certainly get it rough where you are based


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Sunny here with gales for today. Must get some washing hung out and hope it doesn't end up in Denmark.



Or end up either further


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2019)

Morning all. High winds overnight. Still raining....again.
Plans are.......
Cup of tea (nice change from coffee)
Exercise bike.
Go for hair cut.
Then we catch a train to Manchester to visit No 1 grandson who is in Uni. Apparently we are taking him and his girl friend for lunch in the "new quarter". It sounds expensive


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Or end up either further


What are you doing in here? You're not retired yet!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> What are you doing in here? You're not retired yet!



He is jealous of us. This is the type of life he wants.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## Paulus (15 Mar 2019)

Morning all, a bright but windy day here in sunny Barnet. Out with the dog once my beans on toast and mug of tea have been consumed.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2019)

Good morning all


----------



## jongooligan (15 Mar 2019)

Dog walked on the fell. Got caught in a stinging shower - rain coming down sideways at 60mph. That was enough for me to decide on yet another turbo training session rather than a proper ride. I'll be happy to see the back of these gales.

Mrs. jg has invited me on a shopping trip to the toon. Decisions, decisions, mmmmmmmmmmmmm......... shopping or turbo trainer? Don't really fancy either tbh but the turbo trainer just shades it.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2019)

Best laid plans etc etc.
Did the exercise bike
Been for haircut
Then
Mrs D not well.....feeling sick . No point going for lunch in Manchester if she cant eat and feeling rough.
So what can I get up to? (answers on a postcard )


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. High winds overnight. Still raining....again.
> Plans are.......
> Cup of tea (nice change from coffee)
> Exercise bike.
> ...



Best make sure you have your credit card with you


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He is jealous of us. This is the type of life he wants.



I feel semi retired anyway 
Jealous also


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Dog walked on the fell. Got caught in a stinging shower - rain coming down sideways at 60mph. That was enough for me to decide on yet another turbo training session rather than a proper ride. I'll be happy to see the back of these gales.
> 
> Mrs. jg has invited me on a shopping trip to the toon. Decisions, decisions, mmmmmmmmmmmmm......... shopping or turbo trainer? Don't really fancy either tbh but the turbo trainer just shades it.



Good choice


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Best laid plans etc etc.
> Did the exercise bike
> Been for haircut
> Then
> ...



Save you some dosh though


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I feel semi retired anyway
> Jealous also




Part timer.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2019)

Can someone please turn this rain and howling wind off please! Had more than enough now.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2019)

Where's @Drago has he gone again ?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Save you some dosh thoigh


Not really as we will go Monday or Tuesday. It gives my wallet a nice feeling over the weekend though.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I feel semi retired anyway
> Jealous also


Half here then!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2019)

Housework done. Check.
Shite weather. Check.
New feather pillow purchased. Check.


----------



## GM (15 Mar 2019)

Morning all. Just back from taking the dog for a walk/run over the park. Sitting down now with a coffee, nearly said a clooneys then! ...yea, where's drago?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Just back from taking the dog for a walk/run over the park. Sitting down now with a coffee, nearly said a clooneys then! ...yea, where's drago?




Maybe he has been a naugty boy and has been sent to the corner.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2019)

I think @Drago has left the building. Take care drago.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Where's @Drago has he gone again ?





GM said:


> Sitting down now with a coffee, nearly said a clooneys then! ...yea, where's drago?



Like Arnie, he'll be back.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Housework done. Check.
> Shite weather. Check.
> New feather pillow purchased. Check.


I note "pillow" singular.
Youve kicked the old man out then ??


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I note "pillow" singular.
> Youve kicked the old man out then ??




No, but i like feather pillows and he doesn't.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Where's @Drago has he gone again ?


He's flounced.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2019)

I must have missed that thread. I didn't see it.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2019)

Mugshot said:


> He's flounced.


How does a 6' 4" 18 stone person flounce


----------



## Mugshot (15 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How does a 6' 4" 18 stone person flounce


The bigger they are the harder they flounce.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I must have missed that thread. I didn't see it.



It may be the one that the mods are currently looking at as it was just starting to head off in an unwanted, well unnecessary, direction.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2019)

I have put up a new curtain pole to replace the one I pulled down when I staggered in to the curtains during what is now being called his "mad phase."

I wasn't good at this before and don't seem any worse. Bonus!


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Part timer.



Try my best to avoid doing too much


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Housework done. Check.
> Shite weather. Check.
> New feather pillow purchased. Check.



Testing the pillow out this afternoon?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I must have missed that thread. I didn't see it.


Have I missed it as well ??


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe he has been a naugty boy and has been sent to the corner.



Will you be providing the punishment


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It may be the one that the mods are currently looking at as it was just starting to head off in an unwanted, well unnecessary, direction.


Looking at or blocked ?
Link needed.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Like Arnie, he'll be back.



And we know what happened when he came back in the movie


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I note "pillow" singular.
> Youve kicked the old man out then ??



Offering to take yours round @Dave7?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No, but i like feather pillows and he doesn't.



Feathers used for tickling?


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have put up a new curtain pole to replace the one I pulled down when I staggered in to the curtains during what is now being called his "mad phase."
> 
> I wasn't good at this before and don't seem any worse. Bonus!


If you put it up at an angle, say it's to make closing/opening easier.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2019)

Mr WD is doing the lunch today. It is a surperise. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I must have missed that thread. I didn't see it.


He only shared it with his closest followers.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2019)

I had a power nap when we got back from shopping dinner time, I don't know what's going on but the super market was rammed this morning, we go on a Friday as it's normally quieter, not this morning though. I've also made an excecutive decision and put back our trip to Warrington we were going on tomorrow, I looked at the weather forecast and decided I didn't fancy several hours on the M6 in the wind and rain, or walking round a wet Warrington, my Good Lady and stepdaughter are disappointed but the forecast is better a week later.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> If you put it up at an angle, say it's to make closing/opening easier.



I tried the "walls aren't even" excuse but have had to do a rather imaginative bodge.

Stone cottage, the walls are uneven.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2019)

Mugshot said:


> He only shared it with his closest followers.




It's only a real flounce if they start their own thread and write and write a book about why they are flouncing.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Looking at or blocked ?
> Link needed.



"How are you liking the forum now?" has been removed. There's a note in Site Support.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's only a real flounce if they start their own thread and write and write a book about why they are flouncing.


Well, you're not far off


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2019)

Propping up the bar in Woods Bar in Dulverton.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> "How are you liking the forum now?" has been removed. There's a note in Site Support.




It was a disaster in the making to be honest. 

I am still waiting in anticipation for my lunch. I may well die of starvation before its ready at this rate.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How does a 6' 4" 18 stone person flounce



Like a pantomime dame. It's the only way


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Like a pantomime dame. It's the only way






I once got ambushed by a pair of pantomime dames


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Offering to take yours round @Dave7?


TBH I think I am frightened of Welsh Dragon.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is doing the lunch today. It is a surperise. The suspense is killing me.


If your suspenders are killing you just slacken them off.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 457569
> 
> Propping up the bar in Woods Bar in Dulverton.


That looks a nice cozy bar.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is doing the lunch today. It is a surperise. The suspense is killing me.



Any feathers involved?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I had a power nap when we got back from shopping dinner time, I don't know what's going on but the super market was rammed this morning, we go on a Friday as it's normally quieter, not this morning though. I've also made an excecutive decision and put back our trip to Warrington we were going on tomorrow, I looked at the weather forecast and decided I didn't fancy several hours on the M6 in the wind and rain, or walking round a wet Warrington, my Good Lady and stepdaughter are disappointed but the forecast is better a week later.



Panic in the shops because of the weather forecast?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It was a disaster in the making to be honest.
> 
> I am still waiting in anticipation for my lunch. I may well die of starvation before its ready at this rate.



Send for a home delivery


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> TBH I think I am frightened of Welsh Dragon.



Man up!!


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If your suspenders are killing you just slacken them off.



You're getting a bit brave


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You're getting a bit brave


Just trying to be helpful. Its in my nature.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just trying to be helpful. Its in my nature.



You're angling on helping her loosen the suspenders arent you?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I once got ambushed by a pair of pantomime dames



Were you sore afterwards


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Were you sore afterwards



At Blists Hill Victorian village at Xmas a few years ago they had a pantomime on and between performancees the Dames were wandering around the place causing chaos and confusion keeping people amused.


----------



## GM (15 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 457569
> 
> Propping up the bar in Woods Bar in Dulverton.





You've aged a bit since I last saw you Dirk


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2019)

GM said:


> You've aged a bit since I last saw you Dirk


That's me dad........


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's me dad........


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It was a disaster in the making to be honest.



Which was a shame.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is doing the lunch today. It is a surperise. The suspense is killing me.


Was it the cooking or the suspense that got you?


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Can you still find those terrible dimple pint glasses in suvern pubs?


Got a few here.

















Part of the collection, which ain't bad for someone who seldom drinks.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Got a few here.
> View attachment 457664
> 
> View attachment 457665
> ...



Thief!!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2019)

Morning all. What a filthy day. Sky is dark, its very windy and once again its hammering down.
I think a 50 mile ride is called for.
But then again .

Warrington is planning a big St Patricks day open air "do" in town centre. A shame but it will be a wash out. We had planned to go in and quaff a few Guiness but it wont be worth it.

I was thinking, if I am going to have a bad back this has been the week to have it......when its terrible weather.
Its feeling much better this morning so after the bike I will try some situps and see how it goes.
Coffee today I think  then get stuck in.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2019)

Good morning. Another horrible day here weather wise. . The weather is supposed to improve next week. We shall see.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Another horrible day here weather wise. . The weather is supposed to improve next week. We shall see.



You certainly seem to be very damp where you are.
Apart from the Lake District where else is wetter?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You certainly seem to be very damp where you are.
> Apart from the Lake District where else is wetter?




No idea.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You certainly seem to be very damp where you are.
> Apart from the Lake District where else is wetter?


Here! Lol No, probably the west coast of Scotland actually gets more I think.


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2019)

Morning all.
Change of scenery for this morning. We're pitched up by the side of the River Exe near Dulverton. Forecast is looking better for next week - fingers crossed!


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Here! Lol No, probably the west coast of Scotland actually gets more I think.



I suppose Ireland also and that is probably the wettest as its the first land mass the storms hit off the Atlantic ocean


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Change of scenery for this morning. We're pitched up by the side of the River Exe near Dulverton. Forecast is looking better for next week - fingers crossed!
> 
> View attachment 457671



About time we got back to last months weather.
Hard to believe it back then.


----------



## jongooligan (16 Mar 2019)

Woke to a covering of snow and it's tipping it down now.

Off to elland Road today for Leeds v Sheff Utd. Expecting a typical Yorkshire derby - three goals and one red card - just don't know who is going to get them.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2019)

warm here today 11c the heating didn't even come on.


----------



## Proto (16 Mar 2019)

Wife and SiL, stroll on the beach yesterday evening ........


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. What a filthy day. Sky is dark, its very windy and once again its hammering down.
> I think a 50 mile ride is called for.
> But then again .
> 
> ...



We shoud have been in Warrington today seeing our son, but I put it back to next Saturday when I saw the weather forecast.


----------



## gavroche (16 Mar 2019)

Good morning. Chucking it down here and blowing a dale. Still in bed listening to it all. All cycling cancelled but glad the rugby is on later. Come on Wales!! My daughter is in Cardiff with her husband and kids to watch it at the Millenium Stadium ,might see them on the telly this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks, Its dry here but blowing a hoolie, its supposed to be calmer here Monday and I'm looking forward getting a few miles in without having to battle the breeze.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> We shoud have been in Warrington today seeing our son, but I put it back to next Saturday when I saw the weather forecast.


A good decision.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Woke to a covering of snow and it's tipping it down now.
> 
> Off to elland Road today for Leeds v Sheff Utd. Expecting a typical Yorkshire derby - three goals and one red card - just don't know who is going to get them.


Should be a good game and as you say feisty. I see lots of cards.
Its on tv so I will snuggle up with some nice ale and watch in the warmth.
Sorry to tell you but my son is a Sheffield supporter.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, Its dry here but blowing a hoolie, its supposed to be calmer here Monday and I'm looking forward getting a few miles in without having to battle the breeze.


I will wait till Wednesday when its supposed to be warmer .


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2019)

Off to Porlock this morning and lunch in the Bottom Ship (ooer missus!).


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will wait till Wednesday when its supposed to be warmer .



My usual routine is to ride Monday and Thursday, though I'll get a ride in whenever I can, Wednesday we'll be out for lunch then down the club for the afternoon


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2019)

I might watch the Rugby this afternoon. I wonder who is playing


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I might watch the Rugby this afternoon. I wonder who is playing



Formula 0ne and rugby on later, I think I might spend the afternoon in front of the TV


----------



## Paulus (16 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


> warm here today 11c the heating didn't even come on.


Morning all, quite warm here as well, my heating didn't come on until MrsP turned it up.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Formula 0ne and rugby on later, I think I might spend the afternoon in front of the TV




Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Woke to a covering of snow and it's tipping it down now.
> 
> Off to elland Road today for Leeds v Sheff Utd. Expecting a typical Yorkshire derby - three goals and one red card - just don't know who is going to get them.



BIG match and very hard to call


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2019)

I am somewhere nice and warm, Debenhams. I have sat here for 30 minutes now watching 3 workers do absolutely nothing. I bet they even complain about low wages


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sounds like a good plan.


Football and golf for me.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2019)

It's gone really horrible here now wind and rain and the temperature has also dropped, must be coming from Wales


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Woke to a covering of snow and it's tipping it down now.
> 
> Off to elland Road today for Leeds v Sheff Utd. Expecting a typical Yorkshire derby - three goals and one red card - just don't know who is going to get them.


One of the players, usually, for both.
Red Card to Sheffield, where the rules were drawn up..


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2019)

They are now hiding and still doing nothing except chatting, the subject is last night.


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2019)

Two of them have gone for a coffee, the remaining one looks lonely, I cannot talk to her though as I will be accused of chatting up young ladies. Go to run as it looks like we are done in here.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> My usual routine is to ride Monday and Thursday, though I'll get a ride in whenever I can, Wednesday we'll be out for lunch then down the club for the afternoon



And winning the money?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I might watch the Rugby this afternoon. I wonder who is playing



2nd string game?


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2019)

Had a walk around Minehead and Porlock this morning, followed by lunch at Porlock Weir. Back to the van now to catch up with the F1 qualifying.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> And winning the money?



If we can.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Had a walk around Minehead and Porlock this morning, followed by lunch at Porlock Weir. Back to the van now to catch up with the F1 qualifying.
> 
> View attachment 457727
> View attachment 457728
> View attachment 457729


Uhhmmm ice cream. just what you want in this weather.
The fish n chips look nice.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2019)

Well that's disappointing, Ireland have had a poor first half.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Uhhmmm ice cream. just what you want in this weather.
> The fish n chips look nice.


Nowt wrong with ice cream, unless the weather starts getting warm.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nowt wrong with ice cream, unless the weather starts getting warm.



Starts melting then


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2019)

Excellent for Wales though Dave


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Starts melting then


That is the whole point.
To taste right it has to be melting and running down your hand so that you have to keep sucking it off your knuckles.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2019)

Is it ever going to stop raining????


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Well that's disappointing, Ireland have had a poor first half.



The Irish second half wasn't much better, well done to Wales for getting the grand slam.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Excellent for Wales though Dave



I know, but no good for England.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2019)

Oooh. Wales 25 Ireland 7. Shame


----------



## gavroche (16 Mar 2019)

Well done Wales and congratulations. They won with style and class. I am proud to be living in Wales, what a team !


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2019)

Help! I am being forcibly rehydrated with VAT.


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Help! I am being forcibly rehydrated with VAT.


69?


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> 69?



How am I supposed to know, we are in the process of looking for a holiday, could be an expensive night, currently looking at the Titanic in Alanya. I should we Do not normally do AI.


----------



## roadrash (16 Mar 2019)

looks like someones drunk too many VAT'S already


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Help! I am being forcibly rehydrated with VAT.



VAT!!!! I blame the EU


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2019)

I am considering unregestering for vat, for the first time in 40 years. Please excuse any speaking mistakes.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2019)

He is def shite faced.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Is it ever going to stop raining????


Got a boat for sale. Going cheap.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He is def shite faced.


You are so rude..... ......
But I like you.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are so rude..... ......
> But I like you.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Got a boat for sale. Going cheap.



You claiming your name is Noah?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are so rude..... ......
> But I like you.



I know what you are after


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2019)

I don't know what to say, 31 points up and end up with a streaky draw, they should have buried them in the second half.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I don't know what to say, 31 points up and end up with a streaky draw, they should have buried them in the second half.




Scotland really pulled all the stops out in the secind half


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Scotland really pulled all the stops out in the secind half


Certainly did. I almost stopped watching at half time. Glad I didn’t. Lol


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He is def shite faced.



Nah! I have just seen the bottle we bought this afternoon, it has not all goon.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Scotland really pulled all the stops out in the secind half



I think England thought it's won and sat up, they've done that before and it's a habit they've got to kill. I also think they go into games without a plan B and when plan A doesn't work they're stumped.


----------



## jongooligan (16 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Is it ever going to stop raining????



Suggest moving to Yorkshire @PaulSB.

Incredible game of rugby. Hard lines Scotland after a great comeback.


----------



## jongooligan (16 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I think England thought it's won and sat up, they've done that before and it's a habit they've got to kill. I also think they go into games without a plan B and when plan A doesn't work they're stumped.



Yup. Over analysis and over planning are killing spontaneity in sport. Difficult to ignore all the data that's available these days though.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> *Suggest moving to Yorkshire @PaulSB.
> *
> Incredible game of rugby. Hard lines Scotland after a great comeback.


ere, 'ol on
There's only so many let in.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> ere, 'ol on
> There's only so many let in.



I lived in York, on Bootham, for four years so I'd just be coming home.

Our local was The Minster - the pub on Marygate.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I lived in York, on Bootham, for four years so I'd just be coming home.
> 
> Our local was The Minster - the pub on Marygate.


Would you qualify under the old YCCC rule though.


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2019)

I have had a Great day and hope you lot have as well.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I have had a Great day and hope you lot have as well.


How much will you remember though?

T'is the 17th in the morn

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r3IBKO-yX_4


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> How much will you remember though?
> 
> T'is the 17th in the morn
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r3IBKO-yX_4




All of it, sobered up now.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would you qualify under the old YCCC rule though.



I'm not a fan of the summer game but did go to Headingley once.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not a fan of the summer game but did go to Headingley once.


Were you born in The County? If not, you'd not qualify to play for us.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2019)

No Hampshire born and bred. I worked at Challis in Poppleton 1976-80


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> ere, 'ol on
> There's only so many let in.



Bit of a funny farm to be honest


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bit of a funny farm to be honest


_"Father of Flight"_ & carbonised drinks(Beer with a head*) and football are all from Yorkshire.

@Dirk won't bother about this.


----------



## Lee_M (16 Mar 2019)

hooray, after 3 months off due to knee injury I got out on the bike yesterday.

Blowing a hooley so bloody hard work but managed 16mph+ average over the 16 mile course, so was very pleased.

Might be slow for some but thats good for me, especially after that time off and with the weather. seems like spin cycling might actually help maintain fitness


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

Lee_M said:


> hooray, after 3 months off due to knee injury I got out on the bike yesterday.
> 
> Blowing a hooley so bloody hard work *but managed 16mph+ average over the 16 mile course, *so was very pleased.
> 
> Might be slow for some but thats good for me, especially after that time off and with the weather. seems like spin cycling might actually help maintain fitness


That with a tailwind?


----------



## screenman (17 Mar 2019)

Off to see Fisherman Friends the afternoon at the Kinema ( correct spelling) I hope the film is as good as their music.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Off to see Fisherman Friends the afternoon at the Kinema ( correct spelling) I hope the film is as good as their music.


Doesn't your local corner shop sell them?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2019)

Good morning all. The rain has finally stopped and the wind has died down. Woooohooo. But it is bloomin cold.


----------



## Paulus (17 Mar 2019)

Morning fellow retirees, nice and sunny with only a slight breeze. Will be able to get out on the bike a little later. Have got the dog to take out first and breakfast to make, but then


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning all. The rain has finally stopped and the wind has died down. Woooohooo. But it is bloomin cold.



Back in bed then I suppose.
Supposed to be a bit more settled next week.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2019)

Lee_M said:


> hooray, after 3 months off due to knee injury I got out on the bike yesterday.
> 
> Blowing a hooley so bloody hard work but managed 16mph+ average over the 16 mile course, so was very pleased.
> 
> Might be slow for some but thats good for me, especially after that time off and with the weather. seems like spin cycling might actually help maintain fitness



Well done, better than my 13 mph average.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Back in bed then I suppose.
> Supposed to be a bit more settled next week.




Thank god


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2019)

Sun's out!
Off out exploring Exmoor this morning, then back to watch the F1.


----------



## Scaleyback (17 Mar 2019)

Well, who is foolish enough to go to the Lake district in march for a weeks holiday ? Me and the good lady + Sadie our beagle that’s who !
We arrived yesterday amid atrocious weather, heavy ‘horizontal’ rain driven by 50mph winds. Woke today to a bright sunny morning  got dressed to take Sadie out and bugger me, it’s snowing.  The worst is over (we are told) so looking forward to some good walking, fuelled by copious quantities of cake.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Mar 2019)

Cold here with the gales fading later. Got visitors today so still no chance to get out on the bike.

Weather calming down this week, our wedding anniversary to celebrate and a trip to the Dales planned so lots to look forward to.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2019)

Rain has stopped!! Only grey and breezy at present.

Tripped over on Friday night banging the area around my operation scar and nose which bled somewhat. Not a good plan. Headache all day yesterday but this morning it seems to have reduced significantly.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2019)

Morning


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Rain has stopped!! Only grey and breezy at present.
> 
> Tripped over on Friday night banging the area around my operation scar and nose which bled somewhat. Not a good plan. Headache all day yesterday but this morning it seems to have reduced significantly.




Glad your feeling better.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2019)

Attention non sleepers.

For decades I've woken at 3.00, 4.00, 5.00am. Something I hoped would change after retirement but didn't.

Since leaving hospital I've been taking Bimuno to improve my gut bacteria after taking a lot of anti-biotics.

Bimuno contains prebiotics which are reported to improve sleep as is the product itself and the same for a healthy gut bacterial mix.

I can't prove any of this other than to say I'm regularly sleeping 8, sometimes 9 hours with perhaps just one wake up to visit the bathroom. Could be worth a try.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2019)

Morning all. I got up at 07.30 then asked myself why? so went back to bed and fell asleep for another hour. 
Looks a bit wild out there but we are over the worst of it.
Breckie will be fresh pineapple, blueberries, apple and banana eith yogurt.
Rather than chance going out I will do the exercise bike again, I can work up a good sweat on that while having a nosey up the close .


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2019)

Nice views from Dunster Castle.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nice views from Dunster Castle.
> 
> View attachment 457874
> View attachment 457875
> ...


That looks nice.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2019)

Breakfast today.
Late lunch though will not be as healthy...... home made steak pie with baby boiled.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That looks nice.


This looks nicer.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE="Dave7]
........with baby boiled.[/QUOTE]

I'm sure that's at best unhealthy and possibly socially unacceptable


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 457878
> 
> Breakfast today.
> Late lunch though will not be as healthy...... home made steak pie* with baby boiled.*


Is that even legal!!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is that even legal!!


My ripped 6 pack says it is.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> [QUOTE="Dave7]
> ........with baby boiled.



I'm sure that's at best unhealthy and possibly socially unacceptable [/QUOTE]
What......should be chips ??


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I'm sure that's at best unhealthy and possibly socially unacceptable


What......should be chips ??[/QUOTE]

Much better decision...................


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nice views from Dunster Castle.
> 
> View attachment 457874
> View attachment 457875
> ...


Dirk, welcome to my part of the world.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My ripped 6 pack says it is.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2019)

@welsh dragon . Country File tonight is from north west wales. Your neck of the woods.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon . Country File tonight is from north west wales. Your neck of the woods.




Indeed. I know. I will be watching it. Midsomer Murders is on at 8 pm as well.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Indeed. I know. I will be watching it. Midsomer Murders is on at 8 pm as well.


Will you wave to us from your garden ??


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Will you wave to us from your garden ??




Of course.


----------



## screenman (17 Mar 2019)

The film was brilliant, a fantastic afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Will you wave to us from your garden ??




Dam. Country file tonight is from further north than I am. Its in Gwynedd. It borders Powys and i sometimes venture into Gwynedd country for about 1 mile when i do the Mach loop.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Dirk, welcome to my part of the world.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tOCCvN8YDuc


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam. Country file tonight is from further north than I am. Its in Gwynedd. It borders Powys and i sometimes venture into Gwynedd country for about 1 mile when i do the Mach loop.


So that wasn't you doing the BBQ ??


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So that wasn't you doing the BBQ ??




. Nope


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon . Country File tonight is from north west wales. Your neck of the woods.



Wonder if she will be making an appearance?


Dave7 said:


> Will you wave to us from your garden ??



Topless sunbathing?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wonder if she will be making an appearance?
> 
> 
> Topless sunbathing?




It's a it cold Mr TD.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2019)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Dirk, welcome to my part of the world.


You live in Dunster Castle?!


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> You live in Dunster Castle?!


Well not quite living in
http://hauntedwiltshire.blogspot.com/2011/04/dunster-castle-sumerset.html?m=1


----------



## derrick (17 Mar 2019)

Well that was the laziest weekend i have ever had, Have acheived nothing at all, never even got to the pub.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's a it cold Mr TD.



Could be interesting


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks. Calm and not raining. Good job i'm sitting down otherwise i would faint from the shock.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2019)

Morning all.
Sitting in our nice warm, dry and cosy van yesterday enjoying a cuppa and bikkies, when a group of touring cyclists arrived to pitch their tents. It was lashing down. We did feel sorry for them!


----------



## jongooligan (18 Mar 2019)

Over indulged yesterday so feeling a bit shabby today. However, ten hours sleep and decent weather, at least until midday, leave me with no excuse for getting out on the bike.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2019)

Good morning, the suns shinning and the winds dropped, it looks like a good morning for a bike ride.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2019)

Paging @Drago - where are you matey?
Hope he hasn't been overcome by the fumes from his Y Fronts.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2019)




----------



## derrick (18 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Paging @Drago - where are you matey?
> Hope he hasn't been overcome by the fumes from his Y Fronts.


So much for SARs.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Midsomer Murders is on at 8 pm as well.



Is anyone still alive in that village??


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Is anyone still alive in that village??




There shouldn't be.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2019)

Good Morning folks

Wet and miserable here. Not a good night's sleep either but am I downhearted? No!!

Some small achievements this weekend. First proper shop for a while, - tricky with Mrs P, as she rushes round while I plod methodically along each aisle - planned some of the week's menu, cooked Saturday and Sunday tea and made leek and potato, tomato and pepper and carrot and lentil soups for the freezer.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2019)

Like @jongooligan I induldged yesterday while watching the footy on tv.
Still very wet here today so its back on the exercise bike etc for me. 
Yesterdays promised steak pie never materialised so that should happen today .
Not sure what we will do this afternoon though


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2019)

Good morning fellow resting people, Nice and sunny here, Out for a ride a little later, once the dog has been walked.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> So much for SARs.


He's probably lying low in a ditch somewhere, waiting to be found.
Meanwhile the SAR trainees got distracted, forgot all about him and went down the pub.
It'll probably dawn on him by Wednesday........


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Paging @Drago - where are you matey?
> Hope he hasn't been overcome by the fumes from his Y Fronts.


I think I may be responsible for his absence. You know how he likes his guns and practices various stances.
Well, a week or so back I mentioned on here that I have been practicing my 'quick draw' AND if I point 2 fingers and shout BANG very loudly I can get the baddies.
I think I may have frightened him and he is hiding from me


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2019)

Who am i going to take the mick out of now Drago has gone.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Who am i going to take the mick out of now Drago has gone.


Well I have to be honest and state (for the record) that I dont wear baggy Y front and I do change my gruns regularly.
But feel free to vent your spleen and take the mick whenever you wish


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I have to be honest and state (for the record) that I dont wear baggy Y front and I do change my gruns regularly.
> But feel free to vent your spleen and take the mick whenever you wish




You really shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You really shouldn't have said that.


Can I retract it please?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Can I retract it please?




Too late now kiddo.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Too late now kiddo.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2019)

I'm in the Sisters Cafe at the Newton Regis garden store and I've got it to myself, no one else here. It's still cool and breezy but a lot calmer than last week, and I've not been this way for a while and had forgotten how lumpy it is.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning folks
> 
> Wet and miserable here. Not a good night's sleep either but am I downhearted? No!!
> 
> Some small achievements this weekend. First proper shop for a while, - tricky with Mrs P, as she rushes round while I plod methodically along each aisle - planned some of the week's menu, cooked Saturday and Sunday tea* and made leek and potato, tomato and pepper and carrot and lentil soups for the freezer.*


You've a freezer that eats!


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2019)

Well my conscience is clear as far as @Drago is concerned  even a big guys has feeling


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've a freezer that eats!



Size of our freezer it seems to eat.....


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Size of our freezer it seems to eat.....


Put it on a weight loss program.


----------



## jongooligan (18 Mar 2019)

Decent weather this morning but rain forecast so I came up with a cunning plan to overcome Cabin Fever and Turbo Trainer Torpitude brought on by the recent bad weather and lack of a serviceable bike. Rode down through town and onto the C2C path, following it up to Brooms which is about 12 miles West of here. At Brooms I turned for home but instead of heading here directly I put in a series of hilly loops and only turned my head for home when it started raining. At that point I was only four miles away so got back without a soaking and logged 39 rufty tufty miles.







Right enjoyed it too!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2019)

Lots of roads are closed around here due to flooding and landslides. Not good.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2019)

Chapeau @jongooligan


----------



## Mugshot (18 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Paging @Drago - where are you matey?
> Hope he hasn't been overcome by the fumes from his Y Fronts.


He's gone, didn't even say goodbye, just a long distance flounce;

https://themediocrecyclist.home.blog/


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2019)

Mugshot said:


> He's gone, didn't even say goodbye, just a long distance flounce;
> 
> https://themediocrecyclist.home.blog/


That is a big flounce


----------



## Mugshot (18 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That is a big flounce


I told ya;



Dave7 said:


> How does a 6' 4" 18 stone person flounce





Mugshot said:


> The bigger they are the harder they flounce.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> You live in Dunster Castle?!




Not quite, but very close by, in my own "Englishman's Castle" 

However, I do know the guy who did live there, until his family sold it to the National Trust.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2019)

Mugshot said:


> He's gone, didn't even say goodbye, just a long distance flounce;
> 
> https://themediocrecyclist.home.blog/


Thanks for that. 
Sorry he's gone. He'll be missed.
If he'd only stayed in this thread...........


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2019)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Not quite, but very close by, in my own "Englishman's Castle"
> 
> However, I do know the guy who did live there, until his family sold it to the National Trust.


You are Jacob Rees - Mogg ........AICMFP.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> You are Jacob Rees - Mogg ........AICMFP.


I said not quite living.


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2019)

Mugshot said:


> He's gone, didn't even say goodbye, just a long distance flounce;
> 
> https://themediocrecyclist.home.blog/


This is the second time in a few months that he has gone walkabout.


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2019)

Just got this years council tax bill, that hurt.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> This is the second time in a few months that he has gone walkabout.


Yes, sad really. Like @Dirk says he could have just stayed on this old codgers section where we are all nice . There is a lady with welsh connections that you have to be careful with but apart from that


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, sad really. Like you say he could have just stayed on this old codgers section where we are all nice . There is a lady with welsh connections that you have to be careful with but apart from that




I hope your not referring to me...


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope your not referring to me...



I do not think so, he said lady.


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2019)

Guys, help did I get away with that?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I do not think so, he said lady.




Ooh. Meowwwww


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Guys, help did I get away with that?




*NO.*


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I do not think so, he said lady.


Now I did warn you!!!
Have you heard of the Welsh mafia?
Be scared, be very very scared.


----------



## derrick (18 Mar 2019)

Having a beer in a posh pub. Bought a bike for one of my grandaughters. An ebay job. Had to drive to Brent Cross to pick it up. The traffic was orrible. How do people live in places like that. Come out of there houses staight into a traffic jam. Madness. I really needed a beer after that drive.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2019)

Just got back in, 51 slow hard miles, the breeze has dropped but its not gone completely. its still there and combined with the lumpyness of the route between Kersely and Polesworth made for a slow hard morning, I also did something I haven't done for a while, I rode into the centre of Coventry, I went to the Cathedrel to see the knife Angel scupture thats on a tour round the country and is there for the next few weeks.

http://www.odditycentral.com/art/th...-100000-knives-confiscated-by-the-police.html


----------



## derrick (18 Mar 2019)

Drago still not been found?


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Guys, help did I get away with that?


Nope!


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now I did warn you!!!
> Have you heard of the Welsh mafia?


The Taffia?


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Just got back in, 51 slow hard miles, the breeze has dropped but its not gon completely. its still there and combined with the lumpyness of the route between Kersely and Polesworth made for a slow hard morning, I also did something I haven't done for a while, I rode into the centre of Coventry, I went to the Cathedrel to see the knife Angel scupture thats on a tour round the country and is there for the next few weeks.
> 
> http://www.odditycentral.com/art/th...-100000-knives-confiscated-by-the-police.html



We were lucky to spend and hour alone with the guy who designed and made that sculture when it was about halfway done, standing beside industrial sized skips full of knives ( some with blood on) all donated by the Police tends to make you think about life on our streets.


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2019)

I should add on the knife sculpture theme a thank you to the guy who owns The British Ironworks, if you get achance visit the place, as it was his money that made it happen.


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Guys, help did I get away with that?


I think you did, just about


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> I think you did, just about




Not a chance.


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not a chance.



Please.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Please.


Listen to me.
She is Welsh
She is female
She is a welsh woman.

Sorry pal. Nice to have known you and all that but I suggest you pack your bags and RUUUNNNN.

Tell you what. I will message her and see if I can appeal to her better, kinder side.
If you are still here tomorrow you know it worked and you will owe me big time.


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2019)

Do you think it will be a good idea to cancel my holiday in Shrewsbury next month, we often pop over to Welshpool.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Listen to me.*
> She is Welsh
> She is female
> She is a welsh woman.
> ...


Partly right.


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Partly right.



That one might take the heat off of me.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> That one might take the heat off of me.


The truth can't help you now.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Do you think it will be a good idea to cancel my holiday in Shrewsbury next month, we often pop over to Welshpool.


I dont know how to break this to you but you may not be here next month.
Let me speak to her and see what I can do.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I dont know how to break this to you but you may not be here next month.
> Let me speak to her and see what I can do.


He can head for Chester!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2019)

Stop yapping you lot.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop yapping you lot.


Careful guys.
Drago ignored that advice.............and look what happened there.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop yapping you lot.


T'is yakking not yapping. Yapping is what small dogs do.


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2019)

Isn't Yakking what Yaks do


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Isn't Yakking what Yaks do


They just grunt.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Who's Jack though?


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2019)

Mugshot said:


> He's gone, didn't even say goodbye, just a long distance flounce;
> 
> https://themediocrecyclist.home.blog/



That's sad, I did bump into him a couple of times and he seemed a nice fella.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Just got this years council tax bill, that hurt.



Fortunately that's something I don't have to pay, everyone's been complaining about how much it's gone up.


----------



## Lee_M (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> That with a tailwind?





dave r said:


> Well done, better than my 13 mph average.



surprisingly this was with a circular route so a mix of head and tail and cross wind. was surprised myself


----------



## derrick (18 Mar 2019)

Mugshot said:


> He's gone, didn't even say goodbye, just a long distance flounce;
> 
> https://themediocrecyclist.home.blog/


He hit the nail on the head with that.


----------



## Mugshot (18 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> He hit the nail on the head with that.


Chumps?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2019)

Morning. Why is it when you're retired and don't have to get up, you are still up with the larks!

Nice to see the daylight coming in already. I love the early mornings. Mind you, it will be a bit darker again when the clocks go forward but longer evenings I suppose.


----------



## screenman (19 Mar 2019)

Really foggy out there this morning, have a great day everybody.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks. A tad cold here, but no rain hoorah. . I wonder if Dragos Y fronts have dried out a bit.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2019)

Hi peeps. Grey, murky and foggy out there. Not sure what the day will bring but I am getting my bikes back from my LBS today.

I've borrowed a turbo to help rebuild fitness ahead of getting back on the road. That's going to be entertaining.


----------



## Paulus (19 Mar 2019)

Morning peeps cloudy and drizzling at the moment . MrsP is off to pilates later so I have a morning of dog walking and domestics. I will combine a bike ride after with a bit of food shopping for the Tom Kerridge recipe of his healthy 'fried' chicken which is actually baked but is very tasty.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There shouldn't be.



Must be a constant stream of people moving in to replace those that get killed


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Why is it when you're retired and don't have to get up, you are still up with the larks!
> .


+1
When working I was up at all sorts of times if travelling eg London & back. Now I wake when its light. This morning it was 07.15.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Must be a constant stream of people moving in to replace those that get killed




House prices must be quite low.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. A tad cold here, but no rain hoorah. . I wonder if Dragos Y fronts have dried out a bit.


Dried out on the outside maybe.....I doubt they will ever dry on the inside


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Who am i going to take the mick out of now Drago has gone.



People could take the mick out of you


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I have to be honest and state (for the record) that I dont wear baggy Y front and I do change my gruns regularly.
> But feel free to vent your spleen and take the mick whenever you wish



Are you trying to catch welshies attention


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> People could take the mick out of you




They do already


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You really shouldn't have said that.



Sounds like that stirred you


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Can I retract it please?



Bit late, she has latched on to it by the sound of it


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Why is it when you're retired and don't have to get up, you are still up with the larks!
> 
> Nice to see the daylight coming in already. I love the early mornings. Mind you, it will be a bit darker again when the clocks go forward but longer evenings I suppose.



I'm coming up to four years since I retired but I'm still awake half five six o clock most mornings,


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hi peeps. Grey, murky and foggy out there. Not sure what the day will bring but I am getting my bikes back from my LBS today.
> 
> I've borrowed a turbo to help rebuild fitness ahead of getting back on the road. That's going to be entertaining.


I know i have often mentioned it but I use an exercise bike which helps with strength and stamina. I can vary the resistance at the push of a button so it can be spinning or hill climbing. Part of me says "get a turbo" but I will probably stick with what Ive got.


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2019)

Morning all.
Off to Minehead this morning for a bit of retail, then going for a walk around Selworthy Beacon followed by a spot of lunch.
We're at this site in Somerset until Friday, then its back home for a week before we shoot off down to the Lizard in Cornwall for a couple of weeks.
Pikey Pensioners rule!


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2019)

Good morning, Yoga this morning and chores this afternoon.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> House prices must be quite low.



Probably pick up a good bargain then, just need some very heavy duty security installed so you dont get killed in your bed


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dried out on the outside maybe.....I doubt they will ever dry on the inside


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Are you trying to catch welshies attention


One can live in hope


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Lots of roads are closed around here due to flooding and landslides. Not good.



Best get your spade out


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope your not referring to me...



Seems pretty obvious


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. Meowwwww



You are just a big soft pussycat


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now I did warn you!!!
> Have you heard of the Welsh mafia?
> Be scared, be very very scared.



No doubt she can inflict all kinds of pain


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I know i have often mentioned it but I use an exercise bike which helps with strength and stamina. I can vary the resistance at the push of a button so it can be spinning or hill climbing. Part of me says "get a turbo" but I will probably stick with what Ive got.



Before my aneurysm I went to spin class 4 times a week. Really enjoyed it. Until I get my driving licence back I can't get to the gym.

I've never been a fan of turbos but needs mmust. Provided I can set it up properly this one should adjust between hills and flat without stopping. It will be the first time I've used one seriously. I'm hoping to be on the bike by early May.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I dont know how to break this to you but you may not be here next month.
> Let me speak to her and see what I can do.



Speak to her.......yeah, what are you after??


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop yapping you lot.



Only about you


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> They just grunt.



Got some have you?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Fortunately that's something I don't have to pay, everyone's been complaining about how much it's gone up.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. A tad cold here, but no rain hoorah. . I wonder if Dragos Y fronts have dried out a bit.



Is that possible?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2019)

Oh dear. A blue tit has fallen down the chimney and is currently inside the wood burner. That will be a job for Mr WD. He can get rid of it.,


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh dear. A blue tit has fallen down the chimney and is currently inside the wood burner. That will be a job for Mr WD. He can get rid of it.,



Why dont you deal with it.
Its only a little tit


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Why dont you deal with it.
> Its only a little tit




Because it makes Mr WD feel important.


----------



## jongooligan (19 Mar 2019)

As it's our wedding anniversary a tandem ride seems appropriate.
Then to the toon this evening for an expensive neet oot.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Because it makes Mr WD feel important.



So you will send him out with the shovel to clear the lanes.
Thats a womans job


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2019)

Morning


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2019)

Anyone want to wash my car for me? No, I thought not 

It's going in for an MOT on Thursday and it's too embarrassing putting it in in its current state. The rubber round the windows is turning green it's so long since it was done. Lol. To think in my younger days before my back started playing up I used to wash my car for fun. Be lucky if it's twice a year now.


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2019)

I've spent the last 2 weeks driving around the shiteist lanes that Somerset has to offer. I think my CRV is silver underneath the muck! 
Pressure washer job when I get home next week.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Off to Minehead this morning for a bit of retail, then going for a walk around Selworthy Beacon followed by a spot of lunch.
> We're at this site in Somerset until Friday, then its back home for a week before we shoot off down to the Lizard in Cornwall for a couple of weeks.
> Pikey Pensioners rule!


Keep an eye open for S3944 at 
SS 91886 47988, on yer walk.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> As it's our wedding anniversary a tandem ride seems appropriate.
> Then to the toon this evening for an expensive neet oot.


A song for the day

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> One can live in hope


I thought you were in Cheshire!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh dear. A blue tit has fallen down the chimney and is currently inside the wood burner. That will be a job for Mr WD. He can get rid of it.,



Our next door neighbour suffers from Ornithophobia. I once had to get a crow out of her woodburner - what a job that was!


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> As it's our wedding anniversary a tandem ride seems appropriate.
> Then to the toon this evening for an expensive neet oot.



Happy anniversary, have a great day.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Anyone want to wash my car for me? No, I thought not
> 
> It's going in for an MOT on Thursday and it's too embarrassing putting it in in its current state. The rubber round the windows is turning green it's so long since it was done. Lol. To think in my younger days before my back started playing up I used to wash my car for fun. Be lucky if it's twice a year now.



No hand car wash guys near to you @Mo1959?
There are a couple of places that charge £6 and they do a grand job. Doesnt take them very long either. When I think of the time and effort getting all the stuff out and putting it away its worth it.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2019)

@jongooligan congratulations on getting your wife on a tandem, can't get mine near ours.........and of course the wedding anniversary.


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2019)

For all us poor pensioners who have to rely on cheap supermarkets........


View: https://youtu.be/cL7jyXCQ2Zc


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> For all us poor pensioners who have to rely on cheap supermarkets........
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/cL7jyXCQ2Zc



Not forgetting

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QrFv9U5fCno


----------



## jongooligan (19 Mar 2019)

Tandem ride complete. May have been a mistake as Mrs. jg reports being a bit sore now.






Tandem at rest outside the National glass Centre.

Had some snap at the Glass Centre then got caught in a shower on the way back. About 30 gentle miles.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Tandem ride complete. May have been a mistake as Mrs. jg reports being a bit sore now.
> 
> View attachment 458208
> 
> ...



What did you do to her?


----------



## jongooligan (19 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What did you do to her?



I jinked left, she jinked right. You can't do that on a tandem.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> I jinked left, she jinked right. You can't do that on a tandem.




Whoops!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2019)

We eventually got to Manchester to meet No 1 grandson.
We got there early so walked around Piccadilly......why anyone would live there is beyond me but there are 1000s of apartments being thrown up.
We had lunch at W'spoons......very impressed for the price although the pint of Doombar was not the best.
Back home now, sat enjoying a pleasant whisky.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2019)

@Dave7 I agree re living in the area but my son, 32, would disagree. Manchester I think we could agree is a vibrant city for young people. I don't like the idea of appartment living but the young seem very happy with it. My lad has been knocking around Manchester for 12 years and loves the city.


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2019)

Just seen a Kingfisher flying down the leat behind the van.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2019)

Evening folks. Been a funny old day. Very misty here now oooh and the last episode of Shetland is on tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2019)

Very misty here now oooh

That sounds like you just sat on something painful


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Evening folks. Been a funny old day. Very misty here now oooh and the last episode of Shetland is on tonight.



Thanks for the heads up. I'd forgotten. One of my favourite TV programmes.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2019)

Had carbon wheels fitted to the summer bike. It was intended for the 312 but had to withdraw from that following the surgery.

Nice set of new wheels though! Hope to ride them in six weeks

RSP Calavera cc35 with Continental 5000 Grand Prix TL tubeless.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Had carbon wheels fitted to the summer bike. It was intended for the 312 but had to withdraw from that following the surgery.
> 
> Nice set of new wheels though! Hope to ride them in six weeks
> 
> ...




Nice looking bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Had carbon wheels fitted to the summer bike. It was intended for the 312 but had to withdraw from that following the surgery.
> 
> Nice set of new wheels though! Hope to ride them in six weeks
> 
> ...


Nice! Are you going to chop a bit off the steerer tube?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice looking bike.



It was my retirement present to myself. Had it two years on March 31st. Not that I'm geeky about stuff.......


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice! Are you going to chop a bit off the steerer tube?



Yeah. It's a couple of years old and I've changed the set up following a bike fit. I've chopped the winter bike but won't do this one until I'm sure the set up is right.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Had carbon wheels fitted to the summer bike. It was intended for the 312 but had to withdraw from that following the surgery.
> 
> Nice set of new wheels though! Hope to ride them in six weeks
> 
> ...


Take the rest of the bike, it'll be easier.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Had carbon wheels fitted to the summer bike. It was intended for the 312 but had to withdraw from that following the surgery.
> 
> Nice set of new wheels though! Hope to ride them in six weeks
> 
> ...


Could you not afford a decent bike.....like a Raleigh or one from Halfords?

But seriously, that looks like a serious bike.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Could you not afford a decent bike.....like a Raleigh or one from Halfords?
> 
> But seriously, that looks like a serious bike.



Thanks, it is pretty good and a beautiful ride. Cervelo C3


----------



## Paulus (20 Mar 2019)

Morning all, I have woken up with a head cold this morning. Don't know where this has come from. Out with the dog shortly and then out on the bike for a ride with a friend of mine a little later. There will be a coffee and cake stop on the way home.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2019)

Morning. Just back from an early jog. Hilly and muddy and the usual heavy legs, but made it...........just!

Steep in the bath now and brekkie.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2019)

Good morning. Seems to be a lot warmer today but misty and a bit dull.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2019)

Morning all. I see that lazy welsh woman isnt up yet .
Golf day today......and its not raining!!!
Then I have to give the garden its first cut. Its too wet really but the grass is getting too long, so it must be done.
Coffee and porrige for breckie then a burst on the bike... then I will be out 
See you later peeps


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Seems to be a lot warmer today but misty and a bit dull.


I take that back.... you beat me yet again


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. I see that lazy welsh woman isnt up yet .
> Golf day today......and its not raining!!!
> Then I have to give the garden its first cut. Its too wet really but the grass is getting too long, so it must be done.
> Coffee and porrige for breckie then a burst on the bike... then I will be out
> See you later peeps




I beat you...lazy begger.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I take that back.... you beat me yet again




You are so slow.


----------



## screenman (20 Mar 2019)

Morning all, the shower gel was empty so had to get out and shout for Pam to get one for me, she did, now I do not know what I have done wrong but the one she handed me knowing I could not read the label had menthol in it, not very kind in the old gentleman bits that stuff.

Also, not feeling to bad seeing as I am another year older.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, the shower gel was empty so had to get out and shout for Pam to get one for me, she did, now I do not know what I have done wrong but the one she handed me knowing I could not read the label had menthol in it, not very kind in the old gentleman bits that stuff.
> 
> Also, not feeling to bad seeing as I am another year older.


Happy Birthday! That means we can have


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, the shower gel was empty so had to get out and shout for Pam to get one for me, she did, now I do not know what I have done wrong but the one she handed me knowing I could not read the label had menthol in it, not very kind in the old gentleman bits that stuff.
> 
> Also, not feeling to bad seeing as I am another year older.




Happy Birthday. 







Did somene mention cake?


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, the shower gel was empty so had to get out and shout for Pam to get one for me, she did, now I do not know what I have done wrong but the one she handed me knowing I could not read the label had menthol in it, not very kind in the old gentleman bits that stuff.
> 
> Also, not feeling to bad seeing as I am another year older.



Happy Birthday


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2019)

Hello world. Another grey and dull day in Lancashire.

Mrs P has agreed to drop me at the LBS so I can have a natter and coffee.

This afternoon I have a hospital appointment for glaucoma monitoring. I don't have the disease but with a family history the NHS keep an eye on this.

My cycling club members include a nurse and doctor on the Opthalmology department, last year they whizzed me through very fast. Hopefully the same will happen this year.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2019)

Happy Birthday @screenman


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2019)

^^^^^^^


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2019)

Happy Birthday screenman have a good one


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2019)

eyes up


----------



## jongooligan (20 Mar 2019)

Happy birthday @screenman.

Dog walked and van packed. We're heading for a site in Swaledale that allows open fires. Toasted marshmallows and whisky for supper under a starlit sky. Can't wait.


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Dog walked and van packed. We're heading for a site in Swaledale that allows open fires. Toasted marshmallows and whisky for supper under a starlit sky. Can't wait.


Better than working for a living.......


----------



## screenman (20 Mar 2019)

I think a trip around Batemans may be an idea today.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I think a trip around Batemans may be an idea today.


Motel?


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2019)

Nice walk along Kilve and Lilstock beaches this morning followed by a mooch around Watchet and lunch in the Bell.











Back to the van for a well earned afternoon snooze.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, the shower gel was empty so had to get out and shout for Pam to get one for me, she did, now I do not know what I have done wrong but the one she handed me knowing I could not read the label had menthol in it, not very kind in the old gentleman bits that stuff.
> 
> Also, not feeling to bad seeing as I am another year older.


Good job she didnt hand you the DEET. That would have made your eyes water, and your bits on fire 
Happy birthday to you.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2019)

Just got back from golf and went straight in the garden to mow it (2 gardens)_ Blinkin eck it was hard work......it was long and wet.
I think I deserve that pint.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. I see that lazy welsh woman isnt up yet .
> Golf day today......and its not raining!!!
> Then I have to give the garden its first cut. Its too wet really but the grass is getting too long, so it must be done.
> Coffee and porrige for breckie then a burst on the bike... then I will be out
> See you later peeps



It looked as if she was up before you 
You'll be cruising for a bruising off her


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Just back from an early jog. Hilly and muddy and the usual heavy legs, but made it...........just!
> 
> Steep in the bath now and brekkie.



Is the bath that steep??


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I take that back.... you beat me yet again



I think she will be beating you properly if you say things about her


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You are so slow.



He was only 4 minutes behind you


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Happy Birthday.
> 
> View attachment 458323
> 
> ...



Have you been baking it??


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, the shower gel was empty so had to get out and shout for Pam to get one for me, she did, now I do not know what I have done wrong but the one she handed me knowing I could not read the label had menthol in it, not very kind in the old gentleman bits that stuff.
> 
> Also, not feeling to bad seeing as I am another year older.



Many Happy Returns


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I think she will be beating you properly if you say things about her


So long as its with a feather duster that is ok


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> He was only 4 minutes behind you


Thats twice she has got me like that. I checked and she had definitely NOT posted but alas her welsh wizardry beat me


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats twice she has got me like that. I checked and she had definitely NOT posted but alas her welsh wizardry beat me


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So long as its with a feather duster that is ok



Is that what you secretly desire?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Is that what you secretly desire?


Its not secret at all


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its not secret at all


Not now.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its not secret at all



Welshie hasn't got back promising anything............................yet


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2019)

Garden, T-shirt, tea, hot cross bun, choccie biscuit.

In March?????

What is going on????


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Garden, T-shirt, tea, hot cross bun, choccie biscuit.
> 
> In March?????
> 
> What is going on????


Well you know that bright orange thing you see in the sky. It's not actually the sun, more of an asteroid on collision course with us. It's heating the air up in front of it(friction) as it gets closer.

That last bit of "good weather" was actually a near miss.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Garden, T-shirt, tea, hot cross bun, choccie biscuit.
> 
> In March?????
> 
> What is going on????


Amazing and most welcome.
For hot cross bun & choccie biscuit substitute cool pint of beer.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Welshie hasn't got back promising anything............................yet


You know that song "me and Mrs Jones, we have a thing going on".... but they must keep it quiet.
Well.........


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2019)

I see you lot are talking crap again.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I see you lot are talking crap again.


I will have you know that I only talk crap on Mondays, Tuesdays and Wednesdays.
Sometimes on Thursdays, Fridays and Saturdays.
Possibly on Sundays.
But that is all


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will have you know that I only talk crap on Mondays, Tuesdays and Wednesdays.
> Sometimes on Thursdays, Fridays and Saturdays.
> Possibly on Sundays.
> But that is all[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well you know that bright orange thing you see in the sky. It's not actually the sun, more of an asteroid on collision course with us. It's heating the air up in front of it(friction) as it gets closer.
> 
> That last bit of "good weather" was actually a near miss.



Whens the end then Classic?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I see you lot are talking crap again.



About you


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2019)

@Drago bait......


----------



## Paulus (20 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> @Drago bait......
> 
> View attachment 458401


The lovely Carol seems to of grown recently


----------



## derrick (20 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> The lovely Carol seems to of grown recently


Thought that was welsh Dragon.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> The lovely Carol seems to of grown recently



I think she has had quite a lot of work done one way or another. 




derrick said:


> Thought that was welsh Dragon.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> @Drago bait......
> 
> View attachment 458401



Sure you are not thinking of Welshie?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think she has had quite a lot of work done one way or another.



Have you?


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Whens the end then Classic?


21st March


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> 21st March



What year?


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What year?


This March the 21st. 
Thursday this week!!

If we don't hear from anyone, we'll know why.


----------



## screenman (21 Mar 2019)

I am awake, well sort of.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2019)

Morning peeps.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2019)

A other pleasant morning......seems a strange phenonenonenomon.
Golf again today. Off early so no time for anything but breckie. Oh and a coffee, which I am enjoying as I type.
Lunch will be 'home made soup' at the club.
Tea is going to be curry, rice and naan.....yummy


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks, it is pretty good and a beautiful ride. Cervelo C3


Not too shabby.
Personally I would have gone for the S5 with Dura Ace.
Just sayin like


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks  bueatiful warm and sunny morning here, I'm looking forward to a pedal round the lanes.


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2019)

Morning all, nice and sunny start to the day, not like the forecast which said thick cloud . Off to the woods with the dog shortly after breakfast.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2019)




----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2019)

Morning all.
Off out around Exmoor this morning looking at a couple of hill forts and monuments, then a spot of lunch in Dulverton.
Towing back home tomorrow after two weeks away in the van. We'll be back for a week, then we're off down to Cornwall for a fortnight.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not too shabby.
> Personally I would have gone for the S5 with Dura Ace.
> Just sayin like



Just a question of one bike or three


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2019)

Good Day. Mild and breezy here. Grass looks dry so I think the mower will be out later.

Coffee this morning up at Rivington Village Green Tea Rooms with 7 other old codgers and friends.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2019)

Today is World Down Syndrome Day. I think most of you know my middle son, Tom, has Down Syndrome. If you can take a moment to watch this video. I recognise so much, it's so true and NOTHING stops these wonderful people.


View: https://youtu.be/W8RQnqu60cs


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Off out around Exmoor this morning looking at a couple of hill forts and monuments, then a spot of lunch in Dulverton.
> Towing back home tomorrow after two weeks away in the van. We'll be back for a week, then we're off down to Cornwall for a fortnight.


Or, to put it another way, you're not here!


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Or, to put it another way, you're not here!


Mostly......
Probably be away for about 4 months this year - tourin' & chillin' -


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just a question of one bike or three


You could pick one up for less than £10K.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You could pick one up for less than £10K.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You could pick one up for less than £10K.


Picking one up costs nowt, it's getting it out of the shop(without being seen/caught) that can be costly.


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2019)

Nice walk around Willett's Hill this morning.
Amazing greenery!


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nice walk around Willett's Hill this morning.
> Amazing greenery!
> View attachment 458556
> View attachment 458558


You could have got a better picture of the BM on the right of the entrance.


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2019)

BM?


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> BM?


One of these,


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Picking one up costs nowt, it's getting it out of the shop(without being seen/caught) that can be costly.


He could do a Johnny Cash and take it one bit as a time.


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> One of these,
> View attachment 458562


Didn't see one - it was built in 1774.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> One of these,
> View attachment 458562



?


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Didn't see one - it was built in 1774.


One in local town centre built in 1772 has one.


----------



## jongooligan (21 Mar 2019)

Bench Mark.

We're right up the top of Swaledale. Beautiful walk today. Lots of Oystercatchers, Curlews and Lapwings. Didn't see another soul. Back at the campsite now - we're the only ones here.
Off for a mooch to the Farmer's Arms to see who won last night's darts semi-final between them and the Fountain in Hawes. We were too tired and emotional to stay until the end last night.
Retirement is the bomb.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2019)

Wot appened to the sunshine? I left this morning in bright sun and by the time I had crossed Coventry it had clouded over and I didn't see the sun for the rest of the ride. Also it wasn't as warm as they said it would be, I left my woolly hat, gloves, overshoes and winter jacket at home and used a light zipup jersey instead of the jacket but though I wasn't cold I wasn't very warm either. The best thing about this morning though was it was done in silence, I had some money given me for Xmas and spent some of it on new cycle shoes, now whilst they were very nice they drove me up the wall creaking and nothing I did would stop it for more than a couple of hours before it came back, so I brought some more shoes,, cheap ones from Decathlon, very nice but very narrow , my little toes are not impressed.So another good mornings cycling, 56 miles covered and a good gossip in the cafe, we had a good turn out.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> This March the 21st.
> Thursday this week!!
> 
> If we don't hear from anyone, we'll know why.


***News Update***
_"Mr Montaigne says the end of the world will actually beginning on December 21 this year."_

Sorry for the late timing, but beyond my control.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2019)

I'm always struck by how busy this thread is in the morning and quiet in the evening...............does everyone go to bed at 8.30??? Or watching recordings of Midsomer Murders missed because of an afternoon nap.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm always struck by how busy this thread is in the morning and quiet in the evening...............does everyone go to bed at 8.30??? Or watching recordings of Midsomer Murders missed because of an afternoon nap.


I’ve been busy following the Brexit thead........daren’t post though. I don’t do politics in here. Lol

Telly is rubbish tonight so might have an early night for a change.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm always struck by how busy this thread is in the morning and quiet in the evening...............does everyone go to bed at 8.30??? Or watching recordings of Midsomer Murders missed because of an afternoon nap.


Most'll have fallen asleep trying to stay awake whilst watching the telly.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Most'll have fallen asleep trying to stay awake whilst watching the telly.



Or murdered in Midsomer


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Or murdered in Midsomer




That's on Sunday not Thursday.,


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That's on Sunday not Thursday.,


You mean it's not Sunday!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You mean it's not Sunday!




Doubtful.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Doubtful.


But possible.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Doubtful.



Oh. That explains a few things.......


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Most'll have fallen asleep trying to stay awake whilst watching the telly.



Certainly happens here and then I get "Why don't you just go to bed?"


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Certainly happens here and then I get "Why don't you just go to bed?"


Where you lie down, staring at the ceiling, unable to sleep.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where you lie down, staring at the ceiling, unable to sleep.



Exactly.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Doubtful.


I know what day it was!


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Doubtful.



It will be sometime


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> I know what day it was!



Yesterday today


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks. Seems warmer today but blustery yet again.


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2019)

Morning all fellow students of the pension. A grey start here. Dog will go out shortly for a couple of hours and then I am meeting my son at the burrito shack for a early lunch. 
I cut the grass yesterday , it looks much better. 
The kittens are quite big now and have been going out in the garden for the last few weeks. Harry has decided he likes it up on the shed roof.


----------



## jongooligan (22 Mar 2019)

The van is rocking & rolling this morning. It's just the wind though. Sunshine has disappeared too. The mutt will still want her walk but we'll stay in the valley bottom where it's less windy.
Home later today.


----------



## screenman (22 Mar 2019)

Off to see Ardal O'Hanlon tonight, so I decided to have an extra couple of hours in bed this morning, still woke up at 4.45am though. Early morning and not going to bed until the next day is not really suited to me.


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2019)

Morning all.
Lazy lie in as usual, then hitching up and towing along the North Devon Link road back home.
Hoping my Chilli plants have survived 2 weeks with no care.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2019)




----------



## derrick (22 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm always struck by how busy this thread is in the morning and quiet in the evening...............does everyone go to bed at 8.30??? Or watching recordings of Midsomer Murders missed because of an afternoon nap.


We are all out looking for Drago.


----------



## derrick (22 Mar 2019)

Finishing a fencing job this morning. Then of to the pub for a couple of beers.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> The van is rocking
> 
> The mutt will still want her walk but we'll stay in the valley bottom where it's less windy.



Not a nice way to speak about your better half


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> We are all out looking for Drago.



Good plan


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not a nice way to speak about your better half



Crossed my mind as well. You beat me to it.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2019)

Morning all.
Quite pleasant this morning. No heating needed apart from the conservatory where I enjoy my coffee.
No real wind as reported by others.
I have decided not to have a ride but concentrate on the exercise bike and a good work out (good for an old fart that is ).
Mrs D is going to town and I am
1. Sorting out house insrance*
2. Changing energy supplier**
3. Book tickets for the Proclaimers

*We are/were with the coop but the renewal has upped the price from £300 to £500. Bye bye coop insurance.
**We are/were with eon who have just written to tell us its going up by £200 per year but by law they have to point out we can save £400 by switching to x supplier .....so its also bye bye eon


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2019)

Hello world. Quite mild but now grey after lovely early morning sunshine. Woke at 7 30 - 8.5 hours sleep, again! It feels very good.

Yesterday was out to coffee, cut grass, four loads of washing and ironing (two just sheets and quilt covers) and made tea. Small victories I know but really important to me as my life returns to normal.

At the coffee morning I discovered friends at the local church prayed for me. Non religious friends asked them to add extras on their behalf. The more I discover of people's kindness the more overwhelmed and humbled I feel.

Dentist followed by lunch with a friend today.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2019)

@Dave7 I renewed energy recently. The best deal we found was with Tonik and we've stayed for a second year. £20 more than the cheapest but it's all "green" energy.

Cost will increase by +/- £150** but that's the first time in four years and still below the £1150 we paid five years ago. Switching is definitely worth the hassle.

** Last four years we have consistently reduced cost by careful use and finding a good deal.


----------



## 531Man (22 Mar 2019)

rich p said:


> 300 exactly? Are you ticking them off daily?



Oh yeah - I did!
I had an A5 stand-up shelf-top calendar that I had annotated (and crossed off) each day with a "days left" countdown from exactly a year before.
It became a work place feature with my colleagues.
I'm seeing them tonight at one of their leaving do's. Should be fun. 
2 and1/2 years in now and no time to spare (except here, of course) due to:
Demented mother care (vascular),
Daughter married in summer, 
Continuous house, shed, greenhouse fettling, 
Ditto cars (including 1968 Reliant Scimitar Coupe),
Ditto old watches, especially Smiths. 
Beer hunting and consuming. 
Bike frame accumulation and wheel-building preparation for same. 
Riding out on beautiful Summer's days, instead of stuck in view-less hospital laboratory with 'phone ringing off the hook with requests for loads of blood etc. for very ill patients. 
Finances: Income less, but no SE commuting rail fare to London, so "pounds in pocket" not very much lower overall. 
Hours of sleep, and at home much more adequate due to same reason. 
Must go now - called to breakfast. 
It's a tough retirement but somebody's got to do it. 
Regards 
Robin.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Quite pleasant this morning. No heating needed apart from the conservatory where I enjoy my coffee.
> No real wind as reported by others.
> I have decided not to have a ride but concentrate on the exercise bike and a good work out (good for an old fart that is ).
> ...



Have a look at OVO energy and see how they work out these days.


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Quite pleasant this morning. No heating needed apart from the conservatory where I enjoy my coffee.
> No real wind as reported by others.
> I have decided not to have a ride but concentrate on the exercise bike and a good work out (good for an old fart that is ).
> ...


Have a look at Bulb, I switched to them last year, and they have just reduced their prices again.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Have a look at Bulb, I switched to them last year, and they have just reduced their prices again.




Just had a look at Bulb. Looks like i could make a saving of around £40 per month if I changed. Big differance. I only heard of them through an advert and you.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2019)

Looks like everybodys got something to do,
all I've got to do is make a loaf other than that I've got nothing on


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just had a look at Bulb. Looks like i could make a saving of around £40 per month if I changed. Big differance. I only heard of them through an advert and you.



I've only just heard about them as well, I've been with OVO the last couple of years


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just had a look at Bulb. Looks like i could make a saving of around £40 per month if I changed. Big differance. I only heard of them through an advert and you.


Just got a quote from them £7 more than npower


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like everybodys got something to do,
> all I've got to do is make a loaf other than that I've got nothing on



I'm taking my Good lady to the hairdressers in about half an hour, then shopping , then chores.Tomorrow I'm on the M6 for several hours, having had to cancell last weeks trip to see our son we're of to see him tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2019)

Yep we had OVO a couple of years ago. Very good and impressed with customer service. I haven't heard of BULB before, I shall remember for next year.


----------



## Poacher (22 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like everybodys got something to do,
> all I've got to do is make a loaf other than that * I've got nothing on*



As usual.


----------



## GM (22 Mar 2019)

Morning all. Been very busy the last few days, so chill out time now. 
Had a great night out last night, went to Joni Mitchel's virtual birthday celebration, some of the finest music you'll ever likely to hear, brilliant!

I'll second the Bulb transfer, well pleased with them. I've got a code @Dave7 if you need it, £50 is always handy.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2019)

I have just swapped to Bulb Energy. I like the fact that there is only 1 tarriff. The prices are really clear, they don't charge exit fees and if my previous supplier charges me anything, they will refund those charges. And they do all the work. Excellent.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Yesterday today


Nope


Spoiler: Clue




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hS2jKlA7Hko




Someone else knows as well.


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2019)

Got back home about an hour ago. Unloaded the van and then had a walk down to one of my locals. Couple of pints and then picking up fish n chips.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2019)

That's a superb effort! I did my ride yesterday in the shoes I brought from Decathlon on Wednesday, but I was having problems with my toes getting squashed because of how narrow the shoes were, I took the cleats off last night and took them back to Decathlon today. I was pleasantly surprised to find that they swapped them for a bigger size with no problems at all, I was expecting to have a bit of a fight with them but they changed them and I was out the store in about ten minutes.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2019)

It's been a long day.......


----------



## jongooligan (22 Mar 2019)

Home from Swaledale. Van emptied, washing on, dog walked, shopping done, checked in on the oldies. Time to catch up on Tirreno Adriatico now then get bike and kit ready for the Yorkshire Gallop tomorrow.

Pic from last night in Swaledale (for some reason it wouldn't upload from my phone).





That's an old washing machine drum that we used as a fire pit - works really well.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2019)

Just enjoyed.....steak, mushroom & onion pie with crunchy suet pastry. Chips and tenderstem brocoli to go with it.
A joint effort and if I may say, a great success.
Oh... a bottle of red to wash it down


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 458719
> 
> Just enjoyed.....steak, mushroom & onion pie with crunchy suet pastry. Chips and tenderstem brocoli to go with it.
> A joint effort and if I may say, a great success.
> Oh... a bottle of red to wash it down


Didn't realise you were left-handed. And they belong on either side of the plate, not between you and the food.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Didn't realise you were left-handed. And they belong on either side of the plate, not between you and the food.


That was arranged by the professional photographer so as best show the skills of the chef.


----------



## derrick (22 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Have a look at Bulb, I switched to them last year, and they have just reduced their prices again.


Been using Bulb here. Really good.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That was arranged by the professional photographer so as best show the skills of the chef.


Not what served to you then!

They don't think much of what was on the plate though.


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 458719
> 
> Just enjoyed.....steak, mushroom & onion pie with crunchy suet pastry.


That's not a pie; it's a casserole with a pastry lid.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

For the unknown party/poster*, how'd yesterday go?

This doesn't include the unknown party/poster of course. Who will know they are the one being mentioned.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's not a pie; it's a casserole with a pastry lid.



A casserole is a large, deep pan used both in the oven and as a serving vessel. The word is also used for the food cooked and served in such a vessel, with the cookware itself called a casserole dish or casserole pan. "Casserole" should not be confused with the word "cacerola" which is Spanish for "cooking pot". Wikipedia

Mine, sir, was a pie


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A casserole is a large, deep pan used both in the oven and as a serving vessel. The word is also used for the food cooked and served in such a vessel, with the cookware itself called a casserole dish or casserole pan. "Casserole" should not be confused with the word "cacerola" which is Spanish for "cooking pot". Wikipedia
> 
> Mine, sir, was a pie




I might have known you had to read wikipedia to find that out.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A casserole is a large, deep pan used both in the oven and as a serving vessel. The word is also used for the food cooked and served in such a vessel, with the cookware itself called a casserole dish or casserole pan. "Casserole" should not be confused with the word "cacerola" which is Spanish for "cooking pot". Wikipedia
> 
> Mine, sir, was a pie*


*_"a baked dish of fruit, or meat and vegetables, typically with a top and base of pastry."_


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I might have known you had to read wikipedia to find that out.


But I didnt try to hide it though


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A casserole is a large, deep pan used both in the oven and as a serving vessel. The word is also used for the food cooked and served in such a vessel, with the cookware itself called a casserole dish or casserole pan. "Casserole" should not be confused with the word "cacerola" which is Spanish for "cooking pot". Wikipedia
> 
> Mine, sir, was a pie


You can eat every part of a proper pie. You can't eat a ceramic dish.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> You can eat every part of a proper pie. You can't eat a ceramic dish.


Monsieur Mangetout would disagree.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> You can eat every part of a proper pie. You can't eat a ceramic dish.



Could always try


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I might have known you had to read wikipedia to find that out.



You could make us a few


----------



## screenman (23 Mar 2019)

Ardlan was brilliant last night, an extremely funny guy. Off out to Donny this morning for a bit of retail, which for me means time sitting in various shops on the Tom chair.


----------



## jongooligan (23 Mar 2019)

Up early for the Yorkshire Gallop. Didn't sleep very well - still get pre event nerves even though I've lost count of the events I've done. Hope I've remembered everything - still forget stuff even though I've lost count............

See you later; much, much later.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2019)

Good morning golden oldies. Seems a bit brighter today i must say.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks. Personal conveyance checked, food parcel loaded, in a while we are of to see our lad in Warington, the trip we should have done last Saturday.


----------



## GM (23 Mar 2019)

Morning all. We're off out shortly, we're gonna jump on the tube and head up town to join the March. In a funny way I'm really looking forward to it, it could include a pub lunch!


----------



## Paulus (23 Mar 2019)

Morning peeps. Been awake since 6am now onto the 3rd cup of tea. MrsP is complaining that she is getting my cold. The dog and the cats are asleep on the bed with MrsP and it looks like they are going nowhere fast.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2019)

Hello folks.  Breezy but quite bright today. Great night's sleep again, 9 hours with one wake up of about 20 minutes. I've been taking Bimuno for a month and it seems to do the trick - £11 in Boots for 30 sachets.

Walk, coffee and cake with a close friend today at one of our favourite cafes.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2019)

Good man. I'm too far away but you have my support every step of the way.

3,970,364 signatures to date


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Ardlan was brilliant last night, an extremely funny guy. Off out to Donny this morning for a bit of retail, which for me means time sitting in various shops on the Tom chair.



What is this Tom chair you speak of? Google doesn't understand either!!


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2019)

It's a pie. No pastry on a casserole.


----------



## screenman (23 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> What is this Tom chair you speak of? Google doesn't understand either!!



Tired Old Man chair.


----------



## Poacher (23 Mar 2019)

Talking Pictures (freeview 81) being a bit mischievous. Now showing A Kid For Two Farthings.
Synopsis reads "A boy, who is heartbroken when his pet chicken disappears, buys a goat believing it is a unicorn".


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's a pie. No pastry on a casserole.


'Tis a hybrid - neither one or 'tother.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2019)

Poacher said:


> Talking Pictures (freeview 81) being a bit mischievous. Now showing A Kid For Two Farthings.
> Synopsis reads "A boy, who is heartbroken when his pet chicken disappears, buys a goat believing it is a unicorn".




Sounds fascinating. ZZZzzzzzz. *NOT. *


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. We're off out shortly, we're gonna jump on the tube and head up town to join the March. In a funny way I'm really looking forward to it, it could include a pub lunch!


Have a good day.
Not sure about the south of Warrington where you are coming from but I think the rest of it is all dug up with mahor roadworks


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> You can eat every part of a proper pie. You can't eat a ceramic dish.


The sixth edition of the Oxford English Dictionary describes a pie as “encased in or covered with pastry”.

I rest my case.
And if you drop your harassment I will call my lawyer off


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Tired Old Man chair.



Love it


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Have a good day.
> Not sure about the south of Warrington where you are coming from but I think the rest of it is all dug up with mahor roadworks



Coventry Warrington one hour forty minutes, M6 busy in places but traffic flowing well and people behaving themselves, several 50mph sections which were causing bunching but a good trip up.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> 'Tis a hybrid - neither one or 'tother.


Niver one nor t'other.

Yer glottal stop is in the wrong place.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The sixth edition of the Oxford English Dictionary describes a pie as “encased in or covered with pastry”.
> 
> I rest my case.
> And if you drop your harassment I will call my lawyer off


And did you eat all the material encasing what you showed in your pucture?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2019)

I've just walked 7 miles


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2019)

I just phoned the Pie Police and they reckon I have a sound case.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> I just phoned the Pie Police and they reckon I have a sound case.


In that case you leave me no choice but to sue(t)..... see what I did there


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> I just phoned the Pie Police and they reckon I have a sound case.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 458835



We are talking serious vomitsville with that lot. Spam Lite? What's that about??


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2019)

St Helen's Glass Museum.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> St Helen's Glass Museum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 458839


Could you get @Dirk a legal one?


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We are talking serious vomitsville with that lot. Spam Lite? What's that about??


_"...the scrumptiousness of SPAM® Classic with 33% less calories, 50% less fat and 25% less sodium, which means you can enjoy the taste you love more often,..."_


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"...the scrumptiousness of SPAM® Classic with 33% less calories, 50% less fat and 25% less sodium, which means you can enjoy the taste you love more often,..."_


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2019)

We're back, half an hour delay by J14 and a bit slow through Birmingham but not a bad run back, about 2 and a half hours including the delays, we've had a good day but are knackered now.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2019)

To the unamed person who knew what day it was on Thursday, _Where's the cake?_


----------



## GM (23 Mar 2019)

Well that was an amazing day out, one to remember for sure....











....and even Elvis made the effort


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2019)

Morning folks. .


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2019)

I was just about to write 'First!' ya bugga!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> I was just about to write 'First!' ya bugga!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2019)

I was actually here just after 5am but couldn't be a***d posting. Lol.

6 mile jog done, bath had and just finished my Weetabix.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> We're back, half an hour delay by J14 and a bit slow through Birmingham but not a bad run back, about 2 and a half hours including the delays, we've had a good day but are knackered now.


You disappointed me. I had coffee, cakes and a nice malt whisky laid out for you.....but you never turned up


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. .


Blinkin eck, have you wet the bed again ?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> I was just about to write 'First!' ya bugga!


I know that feeling. She lurkes you know


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2019)

A beautiful start to the day, lets hope it stays that way.
The agenda today is.......
Coffee
Light breckie
Change energy supplier (didnt manage it yesterday)
Bike ride with a mate, probably just 10-12 miles
Tea will be chicken casserole. @Dirk knows what that is......its like a pie but with no lid


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I know that feeling. She lurkes you know




Yep. That's me. You are just jealous because I beat you.


----------



## Paulus (24 Mar 2019)

Morning all, sunny day here at the moment . Dog to be walked shortly with a cafe stop for coffee. Then a little later I am off to the new White Hart Lane stadium with my son to watch the first test game between Spurs u18 v Southampton u18. We are going to get there early to have a good look around and sample the bars which look numerous. A pie and a pint for £5 is the offer today.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I was actually here just after 5am but couldn't be a***d posting. Lol.
> 
> 6 mile jog done, bath had and just finished my Weetabix.



Sorry, change of plan.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2019)

Good morning, breakfast eaten, a line of washing out and we are now waiting for son and Granddaughter to arrive, this afternoon I've got the garden to sort out.


----------



## jongooligan (24 Mar 2019)

Morning folks. Sunny and windy here; possibly gales yet again later today.

Feeling drained after yesterday's ride. I was exhausted so thought I'd sleep well but various aches and pains gave me a disturbed night. No plans for today other than walking the dog.







Yesterday's ride - 128 miles with 4,700ft of ascent. My underpants are sticking to my saddle sores now


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning, breakfast eaten, a line of washing out and we are now waiting for son and Granddaughter to arrive, this afternoon I've got the garden to sort out.


Not the same son you visited yesterday I assume ?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Morning folks. Sunny and windy here; possibly gales yet again later today.
> 
> Feeling drained after yesterday's ride. I was exhausted so thought I'd sleep well but various aches and pains gave me a disturbed night. No plans for today other than walking the dog.
> 
> ...




Well done. Hope your sore bits heal soon.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Morning folks. Sunny and windy here; possibly gales yet again later today.
> 
> Feeling drained after yesterday's ride. I was exhausted so thought I'd sleep well but various aches and pains gave me a disturbed night. No plans for today other than walking the dog.
> 
> ...


That is some ride. I take my hat off to you.
I will avoid saddle sores today by sticking to my 10-12 miler


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That is some ride. I take my hat off to you.
> I will avoid saddle sores today by sticking to my 10-12 miler


Sounds sensible! Afraid I've still never managed a century and honestly can't see me bothering either. Lol.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not the same son you visited yesterday I assume ?



No, we visited our eldest yesterday, our youngest is here today and the step daughter will be here later, the stepson will be here tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Morning folks. Sunny and windy here; possibly gales yet again later today.
> 
> Feeling drained after yesterday's ride. I was exhausted so thought I'd sleep well but various aches and pains gave me a disturbed night. No plans for today other than walking the dog.
> 
> ...



Well done, that's an epic ride.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds sensible! Afraid I've still never managed a century and honestly can't see me bothering either. Lol.



I last did a century ride in 2014, that year I did a forum ride, a 108 mile fixed wheel ride, and the following Saturday I did an audax, a 100 mile ride that took us down into the cotswolds.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> A pie and a pint for £5 is the offer today.


A proper pie?
None of yer 'chunky soup in a bowl with a pastry lid' I hope!


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2019)

I think it's morning


----------



## GM (24 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Morning folks. Sunny and windy here; possibly gales yet again later today.
> 
> Feeling drained after yesterday's ride. I was exhausted so thought I'd sleep well but various aches and pains gave me a disturbed night. No plans for today other than walking the dog.
> 
> ...




Wow


----------



## GM (24 Mar 2019)

Morning all. Was hoping to go on the London Brompton group ride to Cambridge today, but all that shuffling along on the march yesterday ( 4 and a half hours to do a mile and half ) has made my dodgy knee sore again . Maybe I'll do it by myself during the week.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> A proper pie?
> None of yer 'chunky soup in a bowl with a pastry lid' I hope!
> View attachment 458963


Now that looks like a REAL pie


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2019)

A question for @jongooligan , @dave r and other similar distance cyclists.
Jon, what did you wear yesterday ?? I imagine it would have been very cold to start so you would need plenty of layers but by the time you finished you would be quite warm.... where would you stash everything ?
I only do short rides if cold so only have to open a few zips if I get warm.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A question for @jongooligan , @dave r and other similar distance cyclists.
> Jon, what did you wear yesterday ?? I imagine it would have been very cold to start so you would need plenty of layers but by the time you finished you would be quite warm.... where would you stash everything ?
> I only do short rides if cold so only have to open a few zips if I get warm.




@Dave7 This is the thread from 2014, https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/100-mile-fixed-gear-ride-spring-2014.136598/page-16

This ride was done on my Pearson Touche fixed, which I haven't got now. I wear pretty much what I would usually wear for a ride, I'd look at the weather forecast and try and work out how I'd need to dress, if I was a bit cold at the start but a bit warm at the end I'd recon I'd got it about right, I don't have the carrying capacity to stash stufff on the bike. On this ride the weather was sunshine and showers, so my rain jacket was being worn for part of the ride, otherwise, cycle shoes and overshoes, bamboo undershorts, tights, base layer, sweatshirt and a long sleeved zip up jersey.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A question for @jongooligan , @dave r and other similar distance cyclists.
> Jon, what did you wear yesterday ?? I imagine it would have been very cold to start so you would need plenty of layers but by the time you finished you would be quite warm.... where would you stash everything ?
> I only do short rides if cold so only have to open a few zips if I get warm.


They’re expensive unless you can find a sale, but I highly rate the Castelli Perfetto long sleeve jersey. Windproof and showerproof but won’t make you sweat too much when it warms up. Usual Italian sizing though so size up.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> A proper pie?
> None of yer 'chunky soup in a bowl with a pastry lid' I hope!
> View attachment 458963


Where's the rest of it though.


----------



## jongooligan (24 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A question for @jongooligan , @dave r and other similar distance cyclists.
> Jon, what did you wear yesterday ?? I imagine it would have been very cold to start so you would need plenty of layers but by the time you finished you would be quite warm.... where would you stash everything ?
> I only do short rides if cold so only have to open a few zips if I get warm.



Yesterday's ride was an audax where you often see riders with saddlebags so that they can carry extra clothing, shedding layers as the day warms up and then putting them back on in the evening when it cools down.

I prefer to travel lighter and hopefully faster to dodge the colder parts of the day. However, with an 8 o'clock start yesterday it was a little cool so I put on silk, full fingered glove liners under my track mitts, a thin nylon helmet liner under my cap to keep my ears warm, neoprene toe covers on my shoes and a thin nylon jacket over my long sleeved top. All of those came off after around twenty miles, by which time I was cooking. They're all very light and easily stashed in pockets where they're easy to get at if I need to put them back on.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done. Hope your sore bits heal soon.



You should offer to go round and get your healing hands on them


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just walked 7 miles


It was so nice today I did it again.....


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2019)

This was so nice I had to have another, and another.........










And...........


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> This was so nice I had to have another, and another.........
> 
> View attachment 458995
> View attachment 458996
> ...


Now that really does look good. A nice rich colour AND a good head on it.
Where abouts are you ?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2019)

Just got back from a 50 mile ride.
Actually it was only 10 but it felt like 50. My fitness is reasonably good as I do a fair bit on the exercise bike but 'by the cringe' that wind was cold and strong. Again, I doff my hat to you distance winter cyclists.....but you can have my share


----------



## snorri (24 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just got back from a 50 mile ride.
> Actually it was only 10 but it felt like 50.


Thanks for that Dave7.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now that really does look good. A nice rich colour AND a good head on it.
> Where abouts are you ?


In my local.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just got back from a 50 mile ride.
> Actually it was only 10 but it felt like 50. My fitness is reasonably good as I do a fair bit on the exercise bike but 'by the cringe' that wind was cold and strong. Again, I doff my hat to you distance winter cyclists.....but you can have my share



Well done, that wind has been a nuisance for a while now, the bonus is that it's been getting the washing dry, I got another line full dried today.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> This was so nice I had to have another, and another.........
> 
> View attachment 458995
> View attachment 458996
> ...


A glass that's five years old, badly scratched, and if you were served anything in one like that here, you've every chance of getting it back.



Dirk said:


> In my local.


What's the name? We can then object to out of date glasses being used when the licence comes up for renewal.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> What's the name? We can then object to out of date glasses being used when the licence comes up for renewal.


It's 'The Whingeing Northerner' in Ilfracombe.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's 'The Whingeing Northerner' in Ilfracombe.


That'll do, he'll have to start using legal glasses after renewal.

'The Whingeing Northerner" is in Cornwall, not Devon!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A question for @jongooligan , @dave r and other similar distance cyclists.
> Jon, what did you wear yesterday ?? I imagine it would have been very cold to start so you would need plenty of layers but by the time you finished you would be quite warm.... where would you stash everything ?
> I only do short rides if cold so only have to open a few zips if I get warm.



Dave had I been doing this ride I would have worn a long sleeve base layer, Assos bib shorts, Funkier bib longs over the shorts, gilet on top of base layer, winter jacket which is both windproof and wicking - this means the outside is often wet from sweat but completely dry inside. My winter jacket also has a collar which zips up my neck to the lower jaw. I wear a buff beneath this. I carry a Rapha rain jacket which is both wind and rain proof. I would also carry a spare base layer which I would put on next to my skin at about 60 miles.

Feet, would be windproof Merino socks and PlanetX overshoes 

Hands, £1 magic gloves underneath a cycling winter gloves.

Head, standard cycling cap

At the cafe I always take off my jacket and gilet, turn inside out and dry. If I can I dry my base layer under a hand dryer in the toilets.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2019)

Hello folks. Slept late today so had breakfast and started the day.

Spent four hours digging new beds for the garden. Another great step forward in my recovery. A bit nackered tonight but think that would be the case recovery or not!!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2019)

I had a lazy day. Nide in the sun, but quite cold in the shade. And I had a snooze this afternoon.


----------



## screenman (24 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I had a lazy day. Nide in the sun, but quite cold in the shade. And I had a snooze this afternoon.



Was that nude or nice?


----------



## roadrash (24 Mar 2019)

nude ride or nice ride


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Was that nude or nice?



Have to admit to thinking the same thing.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Was that nude or nice?






roadrash said:


> nude ride or nice ride




Doh.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's 'The Whingeing Northerner' in Ilfracombe.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Was that nude or nice?



Lets go for nude


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Doh.



Do tell?


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2019)

I've had a good day, morning with the family, afternoon in the garden. I got two 
Buddleia pruned, last years old growth removed from my perennial sun flowers, a number of other plants tidied up and some weeding done.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2019)

Just seen the forecast for the start of April and we've decided to go to Cornwall three days earlier than planned, to make the most of the weather. So our fortnight away has turned to 17 days.
That's one of the best things about retirement; being able to do stuff at the drop of a hat..


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just seen the forecast for the start of April and we've decided to go to Cornwall three days earlier than planned, to make the most of the weather. So our fortnight away has turned to 17 days.
> That's one of the best things about retirement; being able to do stuff at the drop of a hat..


Will you be calling/falling into the_ 'The Whingeing Northerner'_ ?


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Will you be calling/falling into the_ 'The Whingeing Northerner'_ ?


Nah - will probably drop in to '_The Grockle and Emmet' _instead.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nah - will probably drop in to '_The Grockle and Emmet' _instead.


Trap door entrance or via the delivery entrance?


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I've had a good day, morning with the family, afternoon in the garden. I got two
> Buddleia pruned, last years old growth removed from my perennial sun flowers, a number of other plants tidied up and some weeding done.



Good call on the gardening, did mine yesterday to keep on top of it. The lawn has had a couple of cuts now. Its going to start growing like crazy soon.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2019)

then  then more zzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## Paulus (25 Mar 2019)

Morning all, a bright start to the day here. Some gardening beckons today once the dog has been walked. The weeds are attempting to grow in the front garden so a spot of hoeing is needed. 
Some different varieties of tomato and chilies have been sown along with dahlia seeds. It's all go in the garden again.


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2019)

Lidl & Aldi run over to Bideford this morning.
Lawn cutting this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2019)

Morning folks. A trip to Newtown to do some shopping for us today.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks, a bike ride beckons this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2019)

Morning


----------



## jongooligan (25 Mar 2019)

Berwick, bike and beer for me today.

Not riding to Berwick btw - intending to go for a ride when we get there.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Berwick, bike and beer for me today.
> 
> Not riding to Berwick btw - intending to go for a ride when we get there.


Isn't that cheating?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2019)

Beautiful morning so out in to the garden to continue with the new beds.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2019)

Waiting in for the postman, then I can go out


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Beautiful morning so out in to the garden to continue with the new beds.


Sleeping?


----------



## GM (25 Mar 2019)

Morning all. Up and raring to go. Showered, breakfast, and washing in the machine, next take the dog for a run and then gardening and hopefully a ride this afternoon. Cinema this evening, not sure yet what we're going to see might be Fisherman's friends. This old retirement lark certainly keeps you busy!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2019)

A chill morning so far although I was up early.
About to do some exercises.
I am riding again today.....just another 10 miler. It MUST surely be warmer than yesterday .
Mrs D is in town getting her new specs re-fitted then I think a visit to the pub calls.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A chill morning so far although I was up early.
> About to do some exercises.
> I am riding again today.....just another 10 miler. It MUST surely be warmer than yesterday .
> Mrs D is in town getting her new specs re-fitted then I think a visit to the pub calls.


Will you be joining her at thd pub?


----------



## aferris2 (25 Mar 2019)

Just in to my second week of retirement practice. Actually this is my second week off sick following my nose operation on the 15th. One side is clear; the other still a little blocked. I have the resto of the week to practice, then it's back to w**k for one final week then that will be full time employment finished for ever. Really looking forward to that final day. 

Anyhow, so far today I have fed the fish, replaced the bulb in the oven, replaced the filter to the extractor hood. Now sitting down for quick relax before going on a short ride.


----------



## Paulus (25 Mar 2019)

GM said:


> and washing in the machine,



You have a machine to wash in? Does it get to all the wrinkly bits?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Will you be joining her at thd pub?


No......I will be escorting her.
I should finish my ride** around the time she gets back.
**I am leaving it later to let the day warm up. My face and head got very cold yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> *No......I will be escorting her.*
> I should finish my ride** around the time she gets back.
> **I am leaving it later to let the day warm up. My face and head got very cold yesterday.


That bad an area!

Emoticon added, not removed.


----------



## Paulus (25 Mar 2019)

Right, jobs done so far, I'm off to the pub.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Just in to my second week of retirement practice. Actually this is my second week off sick following my nose operation on the 15th. One side is clear; the other still a little blocked. I have the resto of the week to practice, then it's back to w**k for one final week then that will be full time employment finished for ever. Really looking forward to that final day.
> 
> Anyhow, so far today I have fed the fish, replaced the bulb in the oven, replaced the filter to the extractor hood. Now sitting down for quick relax before going on a short ride.


Fed the fish as in pond or aquarium?
I fed my pond fish today for the 2nd time this year. They just ignored it for 5 minutes.....then the first one tried it, then they all got stuck in.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2019)

I originally rode over to Cosby, but found the cafe closed down,  so I headed for Sutton Cheney but rode past the Greenacres garden centre on the A447 near Cadby and thought I haven't been in there for years, so popped in for a coffee and teacake.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2019)

I am back from the Metropolis of Newtown. . Shopping done and i am tucking into a chicken and bacon sandwich on malted bread. Gorgeous weather here today. Lots of sun and it it really warm as well. Hoorah.


----------



## screenman (25 Mar 2019)

Swim done, now block paving cleaning.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from the Metropolis of Newtown. . Shopping done and i am tucking into a chicken and bacon sandwich on malted bread. Gorgeous weather here today. Lots of sun and it it really warm as well. Hoorah.



Lovely here as well, but we haven't lost that biting cold wind yet, I'm wearing longs and could have done with gloves as well, but I'm seeing people in shorts as well .


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Lovely here as well, but we haven't lost that biting cold wind yet, I'm wearing longs and could have done with gloves as well, but I'm seeing people in shorts as well .




No wind here at all. A gorgeous spring day. Of course it won't last.


----------



## aferris2 (25 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Fed the fish as in pond or aquarium?
> I fed my pond fish today for the 2nd time this year. They just ignored it for 5 minutes.....then the first one tried it, then they all got stuck in.


Pond. They (goldfish) disappear into the weed over winter so you never know how many survive the cold months. The sunny weather has brought them out so I fed them for the first time on Saturday. It does take them a couple of minutes to realise there is something to eat. They are pretty slow at the moment, but some the summer, they will be waiting for feeding time.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2019)

God, to be retired. Very nearly phoned in and booked day off. Kept awake most of the night by my son tippety tappeting on his PC to get his assignment into college - didn't get to bed until 5am - our alarm goes off at 6am. Grrr.

Shattered - full day in work, then get home, make tea, and maybe squeeze an hour in on Zwift, then bed, and all starts again, until Friday - hoping to book it off for a spin round Llandegla before we have the CC MTB weekender, in 2 weeks.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Lovely here as well, but we haven't lost that biting cold wind yet, I'm wearing longs and could have done with gloves as well, but I'm seeing people in shorts as well .


My legs never see the light of day! Lol. Still wearing thermal tights today and gloves. Just a fraction short of 30 miles. Spot of lunch then a donder this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2019)

Morning shopping done.
Gas BBQ sorted out and replaced the grey waste outlets on the caravan.
Car and caravan washed and polished.
Dog walked.
Mussels and creamy garlic sauce with crusty bread and half a bottle of ice cold Chablis for lunch.
Time for an executive power nap about now, I reckon.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning shopping done.
> Gas BBQ sorted out and replaced the grey waste outlets on the caravan.
> Car and caravan washed and polished.
> Dog walked.
> ...


Well deserved after all that!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Pond. They (goldfish) disappear into the weed over winter so you never know how many survive the cold months. The sunny weather has brought them out so I fed them for the first time on Saturday. It does take them a couple of minutes to realise there is something to eat. They are pretty slow at the moment, but some the summer, they will be waiting for feeding time.


Me to. My goldfish population seems to have doubled over winter.
My pond suffered badly from blanket weed until a neighbour gave me 2 grass carp........they hoovered it up in no time and its clear now apart from the waterfall which gets clogged with it.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2019)

Just done the same 10 miles** as yesterday. Still cold and windy but not as bad AND I wore my hat today which made things much better. Also wore fingerless gloves and Ron Hill running leggings.
**I know 10 miles isn't much to some but the most I generally do in summer is 60ish per week which is generally made up of a 40 & a 20. I sometimes throw a 50+ in but I prefer 30-40..... anything more becomes hard work .


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> My legs never see the light of day! Lol. Still wearing thermal tights today and gloves. Just a fraction short of 30 miles. Spot of lunch then a donder this afternoon.



Well done. I got back a little while ago, 57 miles, a hard, slow, cold ride, having been and changed them for the next size up my new cycle shoes are now OK, I've just got to break them in. It was was disapointing that Granny Smiths was closed, it was a favourite cafe of mine, I'll have to explore the Tythe barn there at sometime, though it looks a bit posh, its always a problem on Mondays a lot of cafes are closed. In the end it was a good ride out.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2019)

Well the postman came late and no parcel so I stayed in and made some churros.......and my blood sugar has gone through the roof no doubt  Oh well you only die once


----------



## roadrash (25 Mar 2019)

Earlier on I took the new to me roadbike out for its first outing , 12.5 miles and the bottom bracket I regreased yesterday is buttery smooth.


----------



## aferris2 (25 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Me to. My goldfish population seems to have doubled over winter.
> My pond suffered badly from blanket weed until a neighbour gave me 2 grass carp........they hoovered it up in no time and its clear now apart from the waterfall which gets clogged with it.


Blanket weed - Oh yes, we've got lots of that too! Not heard of grass carp, but I think they are going to be too big. The pond is only 6ft square.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Blanket weed - Oh yes, we've got lots of that too! Not heard of grass carp, but I think they are going to be too big. The pond is only 6ft square.




Grass Carp are like any other Carp. They can grow vey big, but will only grow as big as the pond can cope with. Even so, it would be a bit cruel to have Carp in such a small pond.. . Your better off with Goldfish.


----------



## aferris2 (25 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Your better off with Goldfish.


...but they don't eat the blanket weed.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2019)

aferris2 said:


> ...but they don't eat the blanket weed.




True. Just scoop it out. When your retired you will have enough time to do it.


----------



## aferris2 (25 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> True. Just scoop it out. When your retired you will have enough time to do it.


Was hoping there might be a natural way of getting rid of the stuff. Been using something called Blanket Answer which seems to slow it down but never actually gets rid of it completely.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Was hoping there might be a natural way of getting rid of the stuff. Been using something called Blanket Answer which seems to slow it down but never actually gets rid of it completely.




You can never really get rid of it to be honest, just keep it down is about the best you can do. Mr WD just fishes it out now and again. Our pond is about 40 feet wide and about 100 feet long.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Blanket weed - Oh yes, we've got lots of that too! Not heard of grass carp, but I think they are going to be too big. The pond is only 6ft square.


Not sure about that. Mine are maybe 8-10" long and quite chunky but maybe get just one young one as I believe they grow to suit the size of the pond. In the wild they are massive.
One thing that worries me is.......I am about to put some pond plants in but not sure it the carp will eat them as well.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You can never really get rid of it to be honest, just keep it down is about the best you can do. Mr WD just fishes it out now and again. Our pond is about 40 feet wide and about 100 feet long.


Has Mr WD got incredibly long arms then? Or does he just clear around the sides


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You can never really get rid of it to be honest, just keep it down is about the best you can do. Mr WD just fishes it out now and again. Our pond is about 40 feet wide and about 100 feet long.



Sounds more like a lake than a pond, our back garden isn't as big as that.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Has Mr WD got incredibly long arms then? Or does he just clear around the sides




He has waders. I just throw him in now and again to fish it out 



dave r said:


> Sounds more like a lake than a pond, our back garden isn't as big as that.




We have around 5 1/2 acres altogether.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We have around 5 1/2 acres altogether.



Struth! half a county!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Struth! half a county!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He has waders. I just throw him in now and again to fish it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are you really really dead dead posh like


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So are you really really dead dead posh like




God no. Me? Posh?


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. A trip to Newtown to do some shopping for us today.



How did your favourite pastime go?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How did your favourite pastime go?




As usual. Spent money on food. Lots of traffic etc


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> God no. Me? Posh?



Bet you are


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bet you are


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No wind here at all. A gorgeous spring day. Of course it won't last.



It will be raining in Wales soon


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He has waders. I just throw him in now and again to fish it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bragging about size then


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> It will be raining in Wales soon




I hope we have a few days of nice weather


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2019)

bloody cold here -1c


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> As usual. Spent money on food. Lots of traffic etc



Home delivery an option?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Home delivery an option?




No. They don't deliver here accept for Asda.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2019)

Morning folks. Bloomin cold here this morning. We have a ground frost.


----------



## Paulus (26 Mar 2019)

Morning all clear skies but chilly at the moment. A good day for a long dog walk through the woods and fields. Possibly some more gardening a little later on.
Retirement is the way forward.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2019)

Good Morning World. Grey and cold looking here. We didn't have the frost I expected and covered my plum tree with fleece to protect the blossom from.

More gardening on the to do list today. As my wife put it "amazing how much you get done when you're not riding that bloody bike" - now that's hardly showing empathy and sympathy. I suspect I'm no longer classed as ill. **

** This I'm glad to report is most likely true. Physical fitness aside I feel fully recovered but will continue to take life easy for another month


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2019)

An early hilly jog done. I'm not recovering so quickly these days and felt yesterday's cycle in the legs!

Sun is out now so should start warming up. Wander round to the supermarket soon for some shopping. Another coffee required first though.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2019)

Clothes shopping in Barnstaple this morning followed by lawn mowing this afternoon. Might fit in a spot of lunch in the middle.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Bloomin cold here this morning. We have a ground frost.


Cold here also, I put the heating on......but sunny so it should warm up quickly.
A trip to the garden centre calls as we need some 'climbers' for a new trellis plus some bedding plants.
I see another pub lunch coming.
Usual exercises for a hour though before we go out


----------



## GM (26 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> More gardening on the to do list today. As my wife put it *"amazing how much you get done when you're not riding that bloody bike" *- now that's hardly showing empathy and sympathy. I suspect I'm no longer classed as ill. **




That made me laugh. If I'd had a pound for every time I've been told that, I think I'd have enough for a N+1


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2019)

GM said:


> That made me laugh. If I'd had a pound for every time I've been told that, I think I'd have enough for a N+1



At least N+2 in my house


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Bloomin cold here this morning. *We have a ground frost.*


Keep it safe, nobody claims it, it's yours.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Keep it safe, nobody claims it, it's yours.




Thanks so much


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Keep it safe, nobody claims it, it's yours.



How much is it worth


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks so much



He is so thoughtful


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How much is it worth


Priceless, if we get a summer.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2019)

Five nights in Porto booked for end May to early June. Meeting up with friends from California.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2019)

Five nights in Porto booked for end May to early June. Meeting up with friends from California.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2019)

Five nights in Porto booked for end May to early June. Meeting up with friends from California.


----------



## Paulus (26 Mar 2019)

Is that 15 nights now?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2019)

We heard you the first time.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Waiting in for the postman, then I can go out


Same as yesterday he better come today or


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Five nights in Porto booked for end May to early June. Meeting up with friends from California.


Blinkin eck... 3 visits in one month


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Blinkin eck... 3 visits in one month


May & June, one month!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning World. Grey and cold looking here. We didn't have the frost I expected and covered my plum tree with fleece to protect the blossom from.
> 
> More gardening on the to do list today. As my wife put it "amazing how much you get done when you're not riding that bloody bike" - now that's hardly showing empathy and sympathy. I suspect I'm no longer classed as ill. **
> 
> *


I went out on Sunday then again yesterday. I then told Mrs D I am planning a 20 miler on Thursday INSTEAD of the usual golf.
She said something to the affect of "what, ANOTHER one"..... with eyes raised.
I pointed out "hang on, I am out every Thursday playing golf AND you will also be with a mate on Thursday".
Go figure


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I went out on Sunday then again yesterday. I then told Mrs D I am planning a 20 miler on Thursday INSTEAD of the usual golf.
> She said something to the affect of "what, ANOTHER one"..... with eyes raised.
> I pointed out "hang on, I am out every Thursday playing golf AND you will also be with a mate on Thursday".
> Go figure


Nice knowing you.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Is that 15 nights now?



Quite possibly if I've screwed up the booking as well!! 



welsh dragon said:


> We heard you the first time.



Sorry - I didn't quite catch that!


Dave7 said:


> Blinkin eck... 3 visits in one month


 
Got to keep busy you know


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> May & June, one month!


Ok.....4 weeks max


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2019)

Just found out that my ex work mate's missus has committed suicide aged 59.
She suffered from depression for years and couldn't cope with the fact that he is suffering from terminal prostate cancer which had spread to his liver and brain.
She overdosed on his opiate pain killers.
Life can be a bitch! 
Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Paulus (26 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just found out that my ex work mate's missus has committed suicide aged 59.
> She suffered from depression for years and couldn't cope with the fact that he is suffering from terminal prostate cancer which had spread to his liver and brain.
> She overdosed on his opiate pain killers.
> Life can be a bitch!
> Enjoy it while you can.


Not really sure how to respond to that.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just found out that my ex work mate's missus has committed suicide aged 59.
> She suffered from depression for years and couldn't cope with the fact that he is suffering from terminal prostate cancer which had spread to his liver and brain.
> She overdosed on his opiate pain killers.
> Life can be a bitch!
> Enjoy it while you can.


Very sad that. I have no idea what depression must be like as I dont think it has ever seriously affected me.
I know it is sometimes a chemical inbalance that can be successfully treated with medication. Apart from that I am ignorant.
I had a very pleasant guy doing occasional work for me. Aged under 40. Very pleasant guy but sadly suffered depression and hanged himself.
I think of the 19 year old that found him but I imagine those suffering depression are unable to reason on that.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just found out that my ex work mate's missus has committed suicide aged 59.
> She suffered from depression for years and couldn't cope with the fact that he is suffering from terminal prostate cancer which had spread to his liver and brain.
> She overdosed on his opiate pain killers.
> Life can be a bitch!
> Enjoy it while you can.


That is very sad


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just found out that my ex work mate's missus has committed suicide aged 59.
> She suffered from depression for years and couldn't cope with the fact that he is suffering from terminal prostate cancer which had spread to his liver and brain.
> She overdosed on his opiate pain killers.
> Life can be a bitch!
> Enjoy it while you can.




Terrible news. As you say, enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just found out that my ex work mate's missus has committed suicide aged 59.
> She suffered from depression for years and couldn't cope with the fact that he is suffering from terminal prostate cancer which had spread to his liver and brain.
> She overdosed on his opiate pain killers.
> Life can be a bitch!
> Enjoy it while you can.


Been there at the very mildest end of the spectrum and I can only imagine (actually I can't) what severe depression might feel like 

Echo the sentiments expressed


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Terrible news. As you say, enjoy it while you can.


On a lighter note - we had chip butties at lunchtime.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just found out that my ex work mate's missus has committed suicide aged 59.
> She suffered from depression for years and couldn't cope with the fact that he is suffering from terminal prostate cancer which had spread to his liver and brain.
> She overdosed on his opiate pain killers.
> Life can be a bitch!
> Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> On a lighter note - we had chip butties at lunchtime.
> 
> View attachment 459354




I love chip butties. With.........RED sauce of course.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Very sad that. I have no idea what depression must be like as I dont think it has ever seriously affected me.
> I know it is sometimes a chemical inbalance that can be successfully treated with medication. Apart from that I am ignorant.
> I had a very pleasant guy doing occasional work for me. Aged under 40. Very pleasant guy but sadly suffered depression and hanged himself.
> I think of the 19 year old that found him but I imagine those suffering depression are unable to reason on that.



Depression is a big bad bitch, not only affecting the sufferer but those close to the sufferer.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I love chip butties. With.........RED sauce of course.


Was just about to ask "where is the red sauce" 
I feel like you are haunting me to make sure you get your post in just before mine.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Was just about to ask "where is the red sauce"
> I feel like you are haunting me to make sure you get your post in just before mine.




Stop being such a sore loser. Suck it up.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

Just to throw Green Tomato Ketchup into the ring





http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/828847.stm


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just to throw Green Tomato Ketchup into the rin8
> View attachment 459357
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/828847.stm




Eeew.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just found out that my ex work mate's missus has committed suicide aged 59.
> She suffered from depression for years and couldn't cope with the fact that he is suffering from terminal prostate cancer which had spread to his liver and brain.
> She overdosed on his opiate pain killers.
> Life can be a bitch!
> Enjoy it while you can.



This is very sad. I have a close friend who suffers this illness. It is controlled with drugs but even so she struggles ocassionaly. For a year I helped another friend through very dark days and I'm glad to say she is now much better.

During my recent illness I experienced some hours when I looked down a very dark tunnel and could see the two halves of my brain. The left side showed me everything I love, the right side laughed at me. I thought it was the start of depression, it was horrific. I told both my friends this story and it only took the look on their faces to tell me how close I was. The first, who is very close, told me there was a week when she feared for my mental health.

This is a terrible illness and we should do all we can to help sufferers.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just to throw Green Tomato Ketchup into the ring
> View attachment 459359
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/828847.stm


Better than the red stuff, but still way off the brown.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2019)

On a lighter note spent five hours gardening. Nackered!

Went for shower. Discovered I bought body lotion and not shower gel. Bummer!!!!

Silky smooth Paul smells good.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop being such a sore loser. Suck it up.


I will have you know that I am of a delicate nature and am easily hurt.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will have you know that I am of a delicate nature and am easily hurt.




Ahhh. There there.


----------



## screenman (26 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just found out that my ex work mate's missus has committed suicide aged 59.
> She suffered from depression for years and couldn't cope with the fact that he is suffering from terminal prostate cancer which had spread to his liver and brain.
> She overdosed on his opiate pain killers.
> Life can be a bitch!
> Enjoy it while you can.



That is extremely sad, as somebody who suffers it is not much fun.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop being such a sore loser. Suck it up.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Ahhh. There there.



Is he trying to get round you


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Is he trying to get round you




It won't work.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It won't work.



Theres always a way


----------



## numbnuts (27 Mar 2019)

it's cold again


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2019)

Good morning. . Another cold start to the day here as well. . Frost on the ground


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2019)

Grey and dry here and I am off to Boston, I am not keen on Boston so I will be getting out of it again very fast.


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2019)

Morning all, a bit of a grey start to the day here. MrsP is out all day so I am on my own with the dog and the 3 cats. I think a long walk with the dog followed by a pint or two in the Mitre at lunchtime is in order. I will then have the hard job of deciding what to have for dinner tonight. Curry maybe?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2019)

Morning good folk of a certain age band.
Grey but dry here.and (i think) slightly warmer although I put the heating on.
Just enjoying a coffee then will have a burst on the bike plus normal exercises then off to golf. Our course has good drainage ut even so, with all the rain we had it got boggy in parts.......but should be dry now .


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2019)

Out on the bike later.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2019)

Good morning, cool and cloudy here, washing out, breakfast eaten and we're of to the club this afternoon.


----------



## Boon 51 (27 Mar 2019)

Well the normal stuff for me... breath in, breath out, breath in , breath out. lol. A 2-3 hour ride on one of the vintage bikes, cycling on Eurosport this afternoon and a pool match tonight.. a good day really.


----------



## jongooligan (27 Mar 2019)

Cool, cloudy and windy in Berwick. Mrs jg + two of my sisters + three dogs are away to Lindisfarne today. I'm taking my bike for a poke around the Tweed valley.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning, cool and cloudy here, washing out, breakfast eaten and we're of to the club this afternoon.



Clear the money out again then


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. . Another cold start to the day here as well. . Frost on the ground



No doubt you are still hiding under the quilt 
Riding when the sun warms things up?


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Clear the money out again then



Unfortunetly we're going through a lean patch so no chance of that happening.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2019)

That was an interesting ten minutes, Tomatorite tomato food, the lid is meant to be child proof, and it's almost pensioner proof as well, it seems to involve a press a squeeze and a twist to get it off, at least I got it off in the end, the last one I had I destroyed the top getting it off.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> That was an interesting ten minutes, Tomatorite tomato food, the lid is meant to be child proof, and it's almost pensioner proof as well, it seems to involve a press a squeeze and a twist to get it off, at least I got it off in the end, the last one I had I destroyed the top getting it off.



Had that problem with the oil filler cap on Mrs P's car. Could I get it off - 20 minutes struggle.

Mrs P said the warning light was on. I checked the dipstick - nothing. Took 3 litres to top up. I despair.

Grey, mild but chilly wind.

Already done loads of small stuff. I feel fully recovered and want to drive. I was given no advice on this. I informed the DVLA but have discovered I didn't need to. Information on the DVLA website says no need to inform DVLA and can drive "after recovery." Phoned DVLA who say I should speak to GP or consultant!!!

Nightmare.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Unfortunetly we're going through a lean patch so no chance of that happening.



Things could change today, remain positive


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> That was an interesting ten minutes, Tomatorite tomato food, the lid is meant to be child proof, and it's almost pensioner proof as well, it seems to involve a press a squeeze and a twist to get it off, at least I got it off in the end, the last one I had I destroyed the top getting it off.



Get a child to do it next time


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a bit of a grey start to the day here. MrsP is out all day so I am on my own with the dog and the 3 cats. I think a long walk with the dog followed by a pint or two in the Mitre at lunchtime is in order. I will then have the hard job of deciding what to have for dinner tonight. Curry maybe?


You need a "Peggy Gordon" moment.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Get a child to do it next time


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2019)

Beautiful morning. Went out on the Dawes whilst Mrs D went for a haircut.
15.5 miles and 1100 ft of climbing in an hour. Phew! 
I really need to get my climbing legs back - been too lazy this winter!


----------



## GM (27 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just found out that my ex work mate's missus has committed suicide aged 59.
> She suffered from depression for years and couldn't cope with the fact that he is suffering from terminal prostate cancer which had spread to his liver and brain.
> She overdosed on his opiate pain killers.
> Life can be a bitch!
> Enjoy it while you can.




Sorry to read that, Like others have said, that must be just awful.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2019)

GM said:


> Sorry to read that, Like others have said, that must be just awful.


It was my ex work mates birthday yesterday. He was 66 and only has a couple of weeks left.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> It was my ex work mates birthday yesterday. He was 66 and only has a couple of weeks left.



So sad to hear


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> It was my ex work mates birthday yesterday. He was 66 and only has a couple of weeks left.




Terrible news. Another good reason for taking early retirement if you can. Too many people retire only to not live long enough to enjoy that time.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Terrible news. Another good reason for taking early retirement if you can. Too many people retire only to not live long enough to enjoy that time.


He never really retired. He's 18 months older than me and I retired 4 1/2 years ago. He waited until he got his state pension last year, at 65, before going part time. Did part time for 4 months then went off sick and everything went downhill from there.
There's a lesson to be learned here folks.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2019)

On a lighter note - my very pretty Dawes.
Taken across the road from me on my way back from this morning's ride. I can see my place from here.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2019)

@welsh dragon @Dirk two very apposite posts. Well done.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon @Dirk two very apposite posts. Well done.




At least we can agree to disagree without wanting to punch each other.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> At least we can agree to disagree without wanting to punch each other.


Apposite; not opposite - ya mad Welsh woman!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Apposite; not opposite - ya mad Welsh woman!




Yes i know.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Apposite; not opposite - ya mad Welsh woman!




I didn't have my glasses on


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> On a lighter note - my very pretty Dawes.
> Taken across the road from me on my way back from this morning's ride. I can see my place from here.
> View attachment 459492


I had a Dawes Audax many years ago and often regret selling it. Underrated bikes.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes i know.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes i know.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2019)

Cadac gas BBQ delivered. 
Just need some good weather when we're in Cornwall the next couple of weeks, to give it a whirl.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> On a lighter note - my very pretty Dawes.
> Taken across the road from me on my way back from this morning's ride. I can see my place from here.
> View attachment 459492


The one on the left-hand side, with the caravan near it. Or the big place on the right-hand side.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Apposite; not opposite - ya mad Welsh woman!


Partially correct.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> The one on the left-hand side, with the caravan near it. Or the big place on the right-hand side.



Stop being so nosey


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> The one on the left-hand side, with the caravan near it. Or the big place on the right-hand side.


I didn't say which direction to look from here.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Stop being so nosey


I figure there's a house behind him, but felt like making it seem as though he'd actually cycled there.


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2019)

Evening all,, an early night for me tonight as tomorrow a group of us are off to Brussels for a day out. It was going to be a pre Brexit trip, but the politicians got in the way as usual, so just a day out. Going to catch the first train from High Barnet, 0520 to Kings Cross St. Pancras. Then we are booked on the 06.57 train to Brussels. It should be a good day, lunch will be had and Belgium beer shall be drunk. We should be home by about 21.00.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Evening all,, an early night for me tonight as tomorrow a group of us are off to Brussels for a day out. It was going to be a pre Brexit trip, but the politicians got in the way as usual, so just a day out. Going to catch the first train from High Barnet, 0520 to Kings Cross St. Pancras. Then we are booked on the 06.57 train to Brussels. It should be a good day, lunch will be had and Belgium beer shall be drunk. We should be home by about 21.00.



Do enjoy


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Evening all,, an early night for me tonight as tomorrow a group of us are off to Brussels for a day out. It was going to be a pre Brexit trip, but the politicians got in the way as usual, so just a day out. Going to catch the first train from High Barnet, 0520 to Kings Cross St. Pancras. Then we are booked on the 06.57 train to Brussels. It should be a good day, lunch will be had and Belgium beer shall be drunk. We should be home by about 21.00.


What a out the waffles ?


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What a out the waffles ?


All is possible


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Cadac gas BBQ delivered.
> Just need some good weather when we're in Cornwall the next couple of weeks, to give it a whirl.



The Cadac is a great bit of kit, we have had our Safari for many years, going to get a larger one for the house this year.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> The Cadac is a great bit of kit, we have had our Safari for many years, going to get a larger one for the house this year.


Poor exchange rate?


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2019)

I spent too long in *B*oston today, a couple of G&Ts is fixing it though.

What is going on with that B, maybe I should start having some tonic in my G&Ts.


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Poor exchange rate?



Might be this week, but who knows next as it is in Lincolnshire.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2019)

Are you lot waffling on about nonsense again?


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you lot waffling on about nonsense again?


He's just got a cooker for his house. Thought the house'd be worth more than that.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> He's just got a cooker for his house. Thought the house'd be worth more than that.


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you lot waffling on about nonsense again?



Can I have maple syrup on mine please.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you lot waffling on about nonsense again?



Finally got up then


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Can I have maple syrup on mine please.



Yep, get her in the kitchen


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Can I have maple syrup on mine please.




I love maple syrup. Especially on pancakes.



172traindriver said:


> Finally got up then




I have been up since 6.45 this morning i will have you know, but i did have a snooze this afternoon. .




172traindriver said:


> Yep, get her in the kitchen




Get lost. Sexist.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I love maple syrup. Especially on pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I love maple syrup. Especially on pancakes.



Have you tried pancakes with Maple syrup and sliced banana, with a little sprinkling of caster sugar??


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Have you tried pancakes with Maple syrup and sliced banana, with a little sprinkling of caster sugar??



Yep, lots of times.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Have you tried pancakes with Maple syrup and sliced banana, with a little sprinkling of caster sugar??




No. Never tried that. Bit of a sacrilage that.


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I love maple syrup. Especially on pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did you get up at lunchtime?


----------



## Proto (27 Mar 2019)

We’re off on our travels. Just bought this:


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Have you tried pancakes with Maple syrup and sliced banana, with a little sprinkling of caster sugar??


Plus a smattering of HP brown sauce.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Plus a smattering of HP brown sauce.




That is disgusting....it has to be red sauce.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That is disgusting....it has to be red sauce.


Here we go again.......


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Here we go again.......




You started it.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Here we go again.......



Ding Ding, Round 1


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Why did you get up at lunchtime?



That might be rather personal


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Ding Ding, Round 1


Neutral corners, please.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2019)

Is there anybody there?
Knock Once for Yes, Twice for No.


----------



## screenman (28 Mar 2019)

Morning all, the birds are very vocal this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2019)

Morning. Bit dull here at the moment but mild again. Maybe some sun by afternoon. Nothing planned for me.

Coffee then out the door for an early wander by the river. Maybe too windy for cycling later............I shall see.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2019)

Morning folks. We have sun but i don't think we have warmth.


----------



## jongooligan (28 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, the birds are very vocal this morning.


Bloody gulls have been squawking here since half four.
Nice weather today though so off for a long beach walk.
Rode to Kelso yesterday and had a coffee and hazelnut scone at Caroline's coffee shop. Delicious. 
Almost came.to grief on the pavé in the town centre - some cosmetic damage to front wheel & it's also making a strange noise that will need investigating. 55 miles at 16mph. I'm getting my fitness back


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2019)

Nice weather again today, so off out on the bike again.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Mar 2019)

I'm just off for a blood test and I haven't had a  yet


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2019)

Disappointing start to the day. It was forcast to be warm and sunny so I had a ride pencilled in. Its grey and quite cool.
I was planning a 20 miler and confess to a few nerves as its my first off road since October. I will report back.
But first, my coffee


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Disappointing start to the day. It was forcast to be warm and sunny so I had a ride pencilled in. Its grey and quite cool.
> I was planning a 20 miler and confess to a few nerves as its my first off road since October. I will report back.
> But first, my coffee


I'm a bit nervy off road too. I just don't feel I have the balance/co-ordination/skills for anything remotely tricky. Inclined to stick to road cycling 95% of the time. I'm sure you'll be fine once you get going.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm a bit nervy off road too. I just don't feel I have the balance/co-ordination/skills for anything remotely tricky. Inclined to stick to road cycling 95% of the time. I'm sure you'll be fine once you get going.



I haven't done off road since the tourig club used to include rough stuff in their rides in the 1980's.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. We have sun but i don't think we have warmth.



Get outside and find out


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm a bit nervy off road too. I just don't feel I have the balance/co-ordination/skills for anything remotely tricky. Inclined to stick to road cycling 95% of the time. I'm sure you'll be fine once you get going.


I certainly dont do any real/serious off road. When I got this bike about 3 years ago I was clipless...... 2 'offs' and I quickly changed that .
The thing I DONT like about this bike is the wide handlebars.....I dont feel the control that I have with the road bike. I keep threatening to take an inch or so from each end.
The route has lots of potholes and some sharp bends with lots of loose gravel so I really slow down for them.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I certainly dont do any real/serious off road. When I got this bike about 3 years ago I was clipless...... 2 'offs' and I quickly changed that .
> The thing I DONT like about this bike is the wide handlebars.....I dont feel the control that I have with the road bike. I keep threatening to take an inch or so from each end.
> The route has lots of potholes and some sharp bends with lots of loose gravel so I really slow down for them.


I have a Charge Grater hybrid that came with really wide handlebars. I chopped a couple of inches off and it was much better. Worth thinking about.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2019)

Weather update !!!!!
Within 20 minutes its blue sky and sunshine. Now where are my cycling shorts


----------



## derrick (28 Mar 2019)

Better get up. Got to go shopping. Then a bit of work in the garden.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I'm just off for a blood test and I haven't had a  yet


Came up "dry" the last time they tried taking any from me.

Bit suprised as it was the first time it had happenned.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Weather update !!!!!
> Within 20 minutes its blue sky and sunshine. Now where are my cycling shorts


Thought it was "Wackaball" though!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2019)

Mornin' all

Busy day so far, directing builders, blowing up their wheelbarrow tyres with track pump, skip delivered. Bit embarrassing when a friend turned up to measure for new porch and we already have builders on site for another job!!

Waffles, syrup, sauce? I disappear for a few hours and standards plummet.

Practice Nurse this afternoon - that'll be interesting.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2019)

Brilliant other news. Friday is usually a cycling day, it's an eyeballs out 50 miler. One of the guys is coming to collect me, drive to cafe and drive back again.

What a fantastic club to be in.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thought it was "Wackaball" though!


Usually is on Thursday but......
1. Its whats called 4 man Texas Scramble (9 hole) followed by the AGM.
2. With nice weather promised I decided on a bike ride.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2019)

I'm sat in the Hatton Locks cafe enjoying a bacon sandwich and a coffee, I've not done as big a loop as I normally do, I've done about 26 miles, but it's a lovely cycling morning, not quite a shorts morning but nearly.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2019)

Nice here in the sun, but the wind is brisk and bloomin cold as well.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The route has lots of potholes and some sharp bends with lots of loose gravel so I really slow down for them.



Sounds like fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice here in the sun, but the wind is brisk and bloomin cold as well.


Getting very gusty here now. I am not currently enjoying my cycling enough to brave it. Another wander will do me this afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mornin' all
> 
> Busy day so far, directing builders, blowing up their wheelbarrow tyres with track pump, skip delivered. Bit embarrassing when a friend turned up to measure for new porch and we already have builders on site for another job!!
> 
> ...


Stop practicing!


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice here in the sun, but the wind is brisk and bloomin cold as well.



You went outside to check it out then?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You went outside to check it out then?




I did. I go out quite often.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I did. I go out quite often.



I wondered as you seem to always be moaning its cold outside.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I wondered as you seem to always be moaning its cold outside.




Moan? Moan? All i just stated a fact. Not a moan.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Moan? Moan? All i just stated a fact. Not a moan.



Typical woman


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2019)

Nice 25 miler this morning around the Taw estuary. Coffee in the Bike Shed with a chunk of chockie cake.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2019)

I got back a little while ago, a lovely 55 miles in the spring sunshine, The pace was a bit more lively today, either theres not so much wind or my fitness is improving one of the two, anyway another enjoyable morning pedalling.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Stop practicing!



 I'll try harder.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2019)

A pleasant 20 miler (apart from the farm tracks full of potholes). A well earned guiness near the end


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 459639
> View attachment 459640
> 
> A pleasant 20 miler (apart from the farm tracks full of potholes). A well earned guiness near the end



Well done, looks lovely round there.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Well done, looks lovely round there.


Warrington is now huge. Population nearing 250,000......was only 60,000 when I moved here. Surrounded by M6, M56, M62 and M60. Its not easy finding a pleasant route but I do enjoy this one.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Warrington is now huge. Population nearing 250,000......was only 60,000 when I moved here. Surrounded by M6, M56, *M62* and M60. Its not easy finding a pleasant route but I do enjoy this one.


Border Posts and Check Points going back in soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 459639
> View attachment 459640
> 
> A pleasant 20 miler (apart from the farm tracks full of potholes). A well earned guiness near the end




Well done dave.


----------



## derrick (28 Mar 2019)

Had a good day today, Did the shopping. put another concrete post in the ground, then went for a ride, just need a beer now.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2019)

March 28th, a food holiday known as National Black Forest Cake Day.

Who celebrated?


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2019)

Builders! Told him I was going out. Get home and he asks if I can make a part payment. No problem. Cheque OK? Sad face from builder who wants cash! Sad face from me who has to go back in to town.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Builders! Told him I was going out. Get home and he asks if I can make a part payment. No problem. Cheque OK? Sad face from builder who wants cash! Sad face from me who has to go back in to town.


You got a receipt, signed.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Border Posts and Check Points going back in soon.


Got to keep those bl**dy scousers out somehow.
Hang about, I'm one of them


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You got a receipt, signed.



Oh I will tomorrow when I give him the cash!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> March 28th, a food holiday known as National Black Forest Cake Day.
> 
> Who celebrated?


I am one of those odd cyclists that doesnt eat cake, couldn't tell you the last time I had any.


----------



## screenman (28 Mar 2019)

The choice this afternoon was finish cleaning the block paving or go out on the bike, you may be suprised which one won.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> The choice this afternoon was finish cleaning the block paving or go out on the bike, you may be suprised which one won.


I imagine the block paving looks nice now you have cleaned it.


----------



## screenman (28 Mar 2019)

Currently watching the Grand Tour whilst rehydrating with a v&v. To be fair it is quite funny and I want to visit Georgia.


----------



## derrick (28 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am one of those odd cyclists that doesnt eat cake, couldn't tell you the last time I had any.


I only eat fresh cream cakes, cycling cafe's don't seem to do those.


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2019)

Yay! Tomorrow's Friday. That means the weekend is nigh and we can put our feet up and relax...................Oh..................hang on a mo...............


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Border Posts and Check Points going back in soon.



Yes, to keep all the odd bods in Yorkshire


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I imagine the block paving looks nice now you have cleaned it.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks. Am I first today?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Am I first today?


No, I am. I just allowed you to think you were first cos I am a proper gent


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Am I first today?



Out of bed this morning?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No, I am. I just allowed you to think you were first cos I am a proper gent



You are such a creep


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2019)

A cool start to the day as its very misty. I think the sun will break through soon and it will warm up nicely.
Me and Mrs D have a chill, stay at home day planned. Coffee then exercises. Later it will be fresh orange (with vodka of course) and warm croisants with honey.
Sun beds will be out by mid day for a few warm Zzzzs. 
Then late lunch will be fresh bread with some sort of salad and a bottle of plonk followed by a few more Zzzzzs.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No, I am. I just allowed you to think you were first cos I am a proper gent




Blah blah blah.


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2019)

Luvverly sunny morning here, a day of bits and bobs a ride out at lunchtime with Pam then gym this evening, the day is looking good.

Have fun everyone.


----------



## Paulus (29 Mar 2019)

Morning all, a lovely sunny day here. A good day was had yesterday in Brussels. We had a good wander through the main square and the up to the royal palace. The botanical gardens and the town park. The CAMRA guide recommended the bier circus bar and delivered. A smashing lunch was had washed down with two bottles of La Chouffe




and a bottle of Lupaline Organic. 8% and 8.5% respectively. Waffles were eaten a little later in a cafe and coffee drank before getting the train back to blighty.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2019)

Morning, it's  here and foggy too


----------



## jongooligan (29 Mar 2019)

Gulls squawking and pattering about on the roof this morning.
Sunny but quite windy. Another beach walk today then we'll pack & head home.
Mebbe get a ride in later.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2019)

Morning all. 
Beach walk with the doggie this morning, followed by a stroll down to the village for a couple of pints and fish & chips.
Getting stuff ready for our two week foray into Cornwall, starting on Monday.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2019)

Morning. Was up with the larks. Decided, probably foolishly, to attempt to jog up to the local reservoir. 10 miles there and back. I have to admit to three or four short walking spells as it was just too much for me. Made it though. Not sure how I will feel later!

So slow these days but I've had so many lower back and sciatic issues that have affected my legs so just glad I can even attempt something like this to be honest. https://www.strava.com/activities/2248673639


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks, breakfast eaten, washing out and yesterdays washing up done, was down my Brother In Laws last night and a little bit of falling down water was consumed, only a little though, I had to drive home, so the washing up got left. Today we're on shopping and chores. My new gear/brake lever arrived yesterday so at some point over the weekend I've got some fettling to do.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am one of those odd cyclists that doesnt eat cake, couldn't tell you the last time I had any.



Good grief! Never met one before.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2019)

Hello everyone. Grey but warm here, looks like the sun will appear soon.

Did my first ever turbo session yesterday. This is the start of the comeback. Listened to Dark Side of the Moon - only realised side two, track four was possibly inappropriate when it came on!!!


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 459740
> View attachment 459741
> Hello everyone. Grey but warm here, looks like the sun will appear soon.
> 
> Did my first ever turbo session yesterday. This is the start of the comeback. Listened to Dark Side of the Moon - only realised side two, track four was possibly inappropriate when it came on!!!


Nice of yer Dad to hold the album cover while you took the photo.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 459740
> View attachment 459741
> Hello everyone. Grey but warm here, looks like the sun will appear soon.
> 
> Did my first ever turbo session yesterday. This is the start of the comeback. Listened to Dark Side of the Moon - only realised side two, track four was possibly inappropriate when it came on!!!


Nice that you are still here to listen to track 4 and (hopefully) laugh about it.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a lovely sunny day here. A good day was had yesterday in Brussels. We had a good wander through the main square and the up to the royal palace. The botanical gardens and the town park. The CAMRA guide recommended the bier circus bar and delivered. A smashing lunch was had washed down with two bottles of La Chouffe
> View attachment 459735
> and a bottle of Lupaline Organic. 8% and 8.5% respectively. Waffles were eaten a little later in a cafe and coffee drank before getting the train back to blighty.


Driven thro Brussels but never visited. If the beer is anything to go by it sounds nice.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Was up with the larks. Decided, probably foolishly, to attempt to jog up to the local reservoir. 10 miles there and back. I have to admit to three or four short walking spells as it was just too much for me. Made it though. Not sure how I will feel later!
> 
> So slow these days but I've had so many lower back and sciatic issues that have affected my legs so just glad I can even attempt something like this to be honest. https://www.strava.com/activities/2248673639


I USED to run a lot but stopped due to knee problems.
I tried to start again a while ago but found that my lower back jarres to much.
So well done you


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2019)

I think God has fallen out with Warrington.
The promised sunshine has still not arrived at 10.45.
Are we the only place where its not shining ?


----------



## dickyknees (29 Mar 2019)

Good morning

Late reading the postings here this morning because I had to light a coal fire in the unused fireplace. This is because as the wife left the house this morning she saw what she described as a scene from ‘The Birds’ around the chimney, up to ten jackdaws apparently. So while I search for the brushes and rods I thought I would smoke them out and hope the smell of fresh smoke will deter them from nesting!

An open fire is nice though, still no sign of the blue skies in Anglesey and just 9 degrees.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Good morning
> 
> Late reading the postings here this morning because I had to light a coal fire in the unused fireplace. This is because as the wife left the house this morning she saw what she described as a scene from ‘The Birds’ around the chimney, up to ten jackdaws apparently. So while I search for the brushes and rods I thought I would smoke them out and hope the smell of fresh smoke will deter them from nesting!
> 
> An open fire is nice though, still no sign of the blue skies in Anglesey and just 9 degrees.


Being nosey.....which part of Anglesey. We had a caravan near Porth Dafar ??ch for years and many times had sunshine while the opposite site was cloudy.
Sun is just breaking through in Warrington as I type.


----------



## dickyknees (29 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Being nosey.....which part of Anglesey. We had a caravan near Porth Dafar ??ch for years and many times had sunshine while the opposite site was cloudy.



About four miles away from Porthdafarch, between Four Mile Bridge and Valley. It was cloudy here for the last few days whilst ten miles away blue skies and sunshine ☀️. Cold wind though, will venture out for a twenty mile bimble later.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2019)

dickyknees said:


> About four miles away from Porthdafarch, between Four Mile Bridge and Valley. It was cloudy here for the last few days whilst ten miles away blue skies and sunshine ☀️. Cold wind though, will venture out for a twenty mile bimble later.


Is that crappy Thai takeaway near the lights still open ? That was really bad food


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2019)

I've been out on my trike  in the


----------



## dickyknees (29 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that crappy Thai takeaway near the lights still open ? That was really bad food



I think it’s been closed/moved for two or three years now. Not sure really it’s a place I never went to. I’ll have a look to see what’s there the next time I cycle past.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think God has fallen out with Warrington.
> The promised sunshine has still not arrived at 10.45.
> Are we the only place where its not shining ?


Yes.


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2019)

We have just been out for a cycle to the pub, it was shut, so we cycled to the next one and it was shut, we are now back home. Anyone want buy a house nowhere near a decent pub.


----------



## jongooligan (29 Mar 2019)

Northumberland beach walk - Goswick Sands


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You got a receipt, signed.



Cash exchanged hands and receipt given without asking. Happy with that.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> We have just been out for a cycle to the pub, it was shut, so we cycled to the next one and it was shut, we are now back home. Anyone want buy a house nowhere near a decent pub.




What a crap place you live in.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nice of yer Dad to hold the album cover while you took the photo.



Sadly incorrect.



Dave7 said:


> Nice that you are still here to listen to track 4 and (hopefully) laugh about it.



Oh I laughed and if you'd asked before I wouldn't have been able to name it*** I'm a very lucky man and I know it. Think it will be some Nils Lofgren tonight, a musician I've grown up with.

*** For those who are wondering side two, track four of The Dark Side of the Moon is titled "Brain Damage"


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a crap place you live in.




We know, which is why the caravan will be heading closer to you in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2019)

Sat in the garden in the spring sunshine with a , seems a better idea than doing the housework. We've got Daffodils, grape hyacinth, hyacinths and primroses dotted about the garden in bloom and it's nice to sit out in the sun.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> We have just been out for a cycle to the pub, it was shut, so we cycled to the next one and it was shut, we are now back home. Anyone want buy a house nowhere near a decent pub.


We've got 7 pubs in the village - only 3 of them are worth my patronage.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> We've got 7 pubs in the village - only 3 of them are worth my patronage.




There are 8 or 9 pubs in the local town for a population of around 2000.


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> We've got 7 pubs in the village - only 3 of them are worth my patronage.



Are you banned from the other 4 then?


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Are you banned from the other 4 then?


Nah! They're full of Grockles!


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2019)

There two pubs in my village and I haven't been in any of them


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2019)

^^^ that should be either of them but don't call me a pedant!!


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A cool start to the day as its very misty. I think the sun will break through soon and it will warm up nicely.
> Me and Mrs D have a chill, stay at home day planned. Coffee then exercises. Later it will be fresh orange (with vodka of course) and warm croisants with honey.
> Sun beds will be out by mid day for a few warm Zzzzs.
> Then late lunch will be fresh bread with some sort of salad and a bottle of plonk followed by a few more Zzzzzs.



Has your day gone as planed? 
Envious if it has


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Blah blah blah.



Moaning again woman!!


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2019)

Pleasent suprise time, I came back downstairs after cleaning upstairs and our eldest lad is here, came down for mothers day.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a crap place you live in.



Any pubs near yours??


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Any pubs near yours??




There are but I don't go in them


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> We've got 7 pubs in the village - only 3 of them are worth my patronage.



At least you have 3 to choose from


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Are you banned from the other 4 then?



Riotous behaviour??


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nah! They're full of Grockles!



Local odd bods??


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There are 8 or 9 pubs in the local town for a population of around 2000.



Bet you say you dont go in any of them?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There are but I don't go in them



Is it your reputation?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Has your day gone as planed?
> Envious if it has


More or less. Just got back inside after enjoying nearly 3 hours chilling in the sun. A couple of whisky & lemonades helped


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> More or less. Just got back inside after enjoying nearly 3 hours chilling in the sun. A couple of whisky & lemonades helped


Whisky will have raised your temperature, the lemonade will have helped you maintain the lower temperature. All that time wasted.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2019)

Good day. Given a lift to the ride cafe to find 14 had turned out today. Great to see the guys.

At home did the cleaning for the first time since coming out of hospital. Happy with that.

G&T time


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Whisky will have raised your temperature, the lemonade will have helped you maintain the lower temperature. All that time wasted.


A factoid for you.
It is an established fact that whisky mixed wirh lemonade helps give a nice tan while also giving a six pack figure.
It makes me irresistable to women, particularly welsh women


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A factoid for you.
> It is an established fact that whisky mixed wirh lemonade helps give a nice tan while also giving a six pack figure.
> It makes me irresistable to women, particularly welsh women




.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A factoid for you.
> It is an established fact that whisky mixed wirh lemonade helps give a nice tan while also giving a six pack figure.
> It makes me irresistable to women, particularly welsh women



You are certainly trying


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> .



Is he getting any closer??


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You are certainly trying


Very...


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Very...



He's hoping


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

Come on you lot, there is another day out there to have fun with.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Come on you lot, there is another day out there to have fun with.


I'm up but not feeling very lively! Legs are tender after yesterday's run. Not sure if I am up to a short and very gentle bimble on the bike to ease them off or not. Coffee first.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2019)

Good morning. I was awake at stupid O'clock. I wish i could sleep.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I was awake at stupid O'clock. I wish i could sleep.



Its getting light earlier now and I'm waking earlier.  I wish I could sleep through like my Good Lady does, she's stil in the land of nod now.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2019)

Mornin'.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Mar 2019)




----------



## Paulus (30 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Driven thro Brussels but never visited. If the beer is anything to go by it sounds nice.


Brussels is ok for a day trip. There are a couple of places/areas to visit and see, but generally more than a day and you might be struggling. The beer and food on the other hand


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2019)

Blimey, it was 08.30 when I woke today. Even Mr numnuts has beaten me to it.
I did have lots of plans and if I eventually wake up some of them might get done .
Grandsons 21st party tonight so we have to show willing but late nights with lots of booze lost their appeal years ago. Late lunch with a couple of beers is more to my taste now.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Mar 2019)

Mrs. jg has just set off for Wembley to see if Sunderland can overcome Pompey for a trophy of some sort. I'll be away down to Elland Road soon to watch Leeds hammer Millwall in the Championship. The mutt is lodging with the oldies until I get back.

Will try not to drink too much so that I'm fit enough for a ride tomorrow. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

I have back ache really bad, had it yesterday as well, not a happy person. Currently on a Tom seat in Debenhams, breakfast is planned for 11am as that is the start of my 8 hour eating window.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I have back ache really bad, had it yesterday as well, not a happy person. Currently on a Tom seat in Debenhams, breakfast is planned for 11am as that is the start of my 8 hour eating window.


I have a 6 hour eating plan and between those hours I can shovel in any amount of food I like.
The 6 hours I have chosen are

0700.....0900
Then
1200... 1400
Then
1700......1900
For some reason it hasnt worked very well


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

I am feeling really good on the 16 and 8 certainly sleeping better.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Mrs. jg has just set off for Wembley to see if Sunderland can overcome Pompey for a trophy of some sort. I'll be away down to Elland Road soon to watch Leeds hammer Millwall in the Championship. The mutt is lodging with the oldies until I get back.
> 
> Will try not to drink too much so that I'm fit enough for a ride tomorrow. Have a good day everyone.


You'll have noticed the Rose they use, and what's wrong.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I have back ache really bad, had it yesterday as well, not a happy person. Currently on a Tom seat in Debenhams, breakfast is planned for 11am as that is the start of my 8 hour eating window.



It could be that sitting in all those Tom seats is causing your bad back. Even if it's not you could tell your Mrs that's what's causing it then you'd have an excuse not to go shopping with her. Unless of course you enjoy it.


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

Two pairs of trousers have been chosen and tried on, today is going to cost me money.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll have noticed the Rose they use, and what's wrong.



Can't say I have. Which rose and who is using it?


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Can't say I have. Which rose and who is using it?


Leeds United, Which Rose!!


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

Now she needs a new top to with the new trousers, hold that I can see her holding new shoes.


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

Yep, shoes have been added to the trousers I am about to pay for, now looking at tops.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Leeds United, Which Rose!!



There must have been a million incarnations of the Yorkshire Rose on official and unofficial Leeds stuff over the years. Post a pic and I'll have a look.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2019)

I've done the ironing


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

Pam has come back to make sure I am alright, she is now back looking at tops. I would be lonely and bored without you lot, thanks for being there in a time of need.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> There must have been a million incarnations of the Yorkshire Rose on official and unofficial Leeds stuff over the years. Post a pic and I'll have a look.


From the 1980's


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Pam has come back to make sure I am alright, she is now back looking at tops. I would be lonely and bored without you lot, thanks for being there in a time of need.




Poor man. I feel for you. . Do i look like it?.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> From the 1980's
> View attachment 459892



Upside down. The graphic designer must have been from ower the dark side


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Upside down. The graphic designer must have been from ower the dark side


Current one is the same way round.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2019)

@screenman .... I have just made an error and told Mrs D about you and your tom chairs. Her reply was "well at least he is there supporting her......not like you".
My explanation that you have probably been beaten into submission didn't work and I fear I am in the dog house.


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

The first load is on its way back to the car, I have been excused that job due to my intense back ache. Currently found a chair in the High street to sit on, tempted to put my cap on the ground in front of me.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @screenman .... I have just made an error and told Mrs D about you and your tom chairs. Her reply was "well at least he is there supporting her......not like you".
> My explanation that you have probably been beaten into submission didn't work and I fear I am in the dog house.


Where's the dog going to go?


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

A new top has not been found yet, another shop and another chair.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I've done the ironing


The machine did the washing, but I supervised


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2019)

What's a Tom chair?
I know it was mentioned some time ago - but I can't be arsed to search back.


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> What's a Tom chair?
> I know it was mentioned some time ago - but I can't be arsed to search back.



Tired Old Man


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

A new top has been bought now in Spoons.


----------



## roadrash (30 Mar 2019)

I didn't know spoons sold tops


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2019)

Just heard that my old best workmate passed away last night. 
Just a couple of days after his 66th birthday and a couple of months since his missus committed suicide.
He never got to enjoy retirement.

For those of us fortunate enough; make the most of it - yer a long time dead!


----------



## roadrash (30 Mar 2019)

^^^^^^


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2019)

Sorry to hear that @Dirk


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just heard that my old best workmate passed away last night.
> Just a couple of days after his 66th birthday and a couple of months since his missus committed suicide.
> He never got to enjoy retirement.
> 
> For those of us fortunate enough; make the most of it - yer a long time dead!


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> I didn't know spoons sold tops



Lager tops.


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

Sad news Dirk, as you say make the most of life as we never know what is around the corner.


----------



## gavroche (30 Mar 2019)

Wallpapering the lounge today. Definitely not the best way to spend the weekend.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

gavroche said:


> Wallpapering the lounge today. Definitely not the best way to spend the weekend.


Can't you say the weather is affecting the paste being used. Which will require you to go out and buy the "correct paste". Might take all afternoon, but you'll find it. Somewhere.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2019)

Today's been interspersed with pangs of envy. Out in the car with son and my Good Lady, over to Earlswood and the Plant Centre for lunch and a wander round, cyclists everywhere on the lanes and a big group in the cafe, had me thinking I know what I would rather be doing, and it wasn't driving.


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

Brilliant day, retail this morning, brekkie and one of the best I have had for £3.50 and a laugh gardening this afternoon, reseeding patches of lawn that Pam killed last year. Eldest coming around soon to see his Mum, life is great on the good days.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2019)

I had a call from Scottish Power. They are sorry i am leaving and offered to reduce my monthly payments by £40 per month. Why didn't they do that sooner if they didn't want me to leave.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I was awake at stupid O'clock. I wish i could sleep.



You might try a product called Bimuno. It's a prebiotic intended to improve gut flora but there is evidence it can aid sleep. I've been taking it for 6 weeks and my sleep pattern has radically changed. I frequently sleep 7-8 hours now which has been unheard of for 30+ years.

£10-11 for 30 sachets. Tesco currently running 3 for 2


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> You might try a product called Bimuno. It's a prebiotic intended to improve gut flora but there is evidence it can aid sleep. I've been taking it for 6 weeks and my sleep pattern has radically changed. I frequently sleep 7-8 hours now which has been unheard of for 30+ years.
> 
> £10-11 for 30 sachets. Tesco currently running 3 for 2



Thanks Paul


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I was awake at stupid O'clock. I wish i could sleep.



Bet you have been back to bed


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bet you have been back to bed




Nope. But i nodded off this afternoon.


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

When I wake up at night which I do often I just do some breathing in through the nose and out through the mouth. Then I give Pam a judge to stop her snoring and go back to sleep. That is after I have asked Alexa what the time is, funny some nights I do that so often I am sure she gets annoyed with me.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2019)

@screenman is it Pam or Alexa who gets annoyed??


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @screenman is it Pam or Alexa who gets annoyed??



Alexa, Pam sleeps through everything.


----------



## GM (30 Mar 2019)

Looking forward to the extra hour in bed in the morning, gonna seem like it's not worth getting up at all.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

GM said:


> Looking forward to the extra hour in bed in the morning, gonna seem like it's not worth getting up at all.


It'll do you the world of good.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


> The machine did the washing, but I supervised



I like this. I shall try it!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2019)

Good sleep
Turbo session
Walk and coffee with my great friend, Abby
Ironing
Gardening
Turbo session
Tea

A very good day


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I like this. I shall try it!


Have you read the manual!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2019)




----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2019)

Just found out, the Red Hot Chilli Pipers are on near me soon, tickets will be booked when I am sobef.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2019)

Good morning. I appear to be first again. A bit darker and cooler i think.


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2019)

Typing from under the quilt does not count.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Typing from under the quilt does not count.




. I am up I will have you know


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . I am up I will have you know



Do you know what time it is though?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Do you know what time it is though?




I do.


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I appear to be first again. A bit darker and cooler i think.


You are Samuel L Jackson - AICMFP.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2019)

Good morning people, I'm the only one that's stirred so far this morning, sat here waiting for family to arrive, out for a meal later.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I appear to be first again. A bit darker and cooler i think.



Cloudy out there and looks quite breezy.
I had got used to the nice sunny starts. Week ahead looks changeable and colder


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . I am up I will have you know



Makes a change


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2019)

I am going outside to wash the cars and do some lawn reseeding, off out for lunch later, have fun everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2019)

That was a nippy walk. Shock to the system.....back to minus 3. Hopefully warm up soon though, although I don't think it's expected to get all that warm.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Cloudy out there and looks quite breezy.
> I had got used to the nice sunny starts. Week ahead looks changeable and colder




Hopefully the qeek adter will see the weather change again to better weather


----------



## jongooligan (31 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just heard that my old best workmate passed away last night.
> Just a couple of days after his 66th birthday and a couple of months since his missus committed suicide.
> He never got to enjoy retirement.
> 
> For those of us fortunate enough; make the most of it - yer a long time dead!



That's tough @Dirk. I'd echo your sentiments about making the most of it. Paddy Ashdown's mantra was, 'cram as much into every day that you can' -it's one worth following.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2019)

The gangs all here, our sons are catching up, they haven't seen each other since Xmas, Granddaughter is tucking into a plate full of breakfast, youngest has a pizza in the oven, my Good Lady has had some lovely cards, a big bunch of flowers and is now having breakfast, I'm now on tea making duties.


----------



## jongooligan (31 Mar 2019)

Leeds were rubbish yesterday but their 'never say die' attitude saw them to victory and they move above Sheff Utd into the second automatic promotion spot. Still a lot to play for.

Today I'm on dog and oldie duties but may manage to squeeze in a ride somewhere. Weather is not up to much though being cool and damp.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2019)

Good morning. Didn't wake up till 8.55 but that's 7.55 in real money.

Glorious sunny day here but looks quite breezy through the bedroom window. Mrs P has either left me or gone in to the spare room!!!

To be on the safe side I'll skip the turbo for now and head up to the allotment.


----------



## Paulus (31 Mar 2019)

Morning all, dog walked and now getting ready for a 20 mile ride. It is a bit cool this morning. Yesterday was a single shirt day on the bike, today is wrap up with layers day


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2019)

Today is "where am I day". The 21st party was good but someone kept pouring alcohol down my neck. I am officially hung over. Planned 15 miler is looking very unlikely .
If I am still here tomorrow I will report back.


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2019)

Doggie walked.
Stroll down to the village for lunch in a while.
Final packing for next trip later.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Today is "where am I day". The 21st party was good but someone kept pouring alcohol down my neck. I am officially hung over. Planned 15 miler is looking very unlikely .
> *If I am still here tomorrow I will report back.*


It'll be today though!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> It'll be today though!


Will you PLEASE not type so loud......my head is banging.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Will you PLEASE not type so loud......my head is banging.



, Get on yer bike and get some miles in, its the best thing for it.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> , Get on yer bike and get some miles in, its the best thing for it.


I would probably end up sitting on the bars trying to peddle backwards. 
Never again ☹


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I would probably end up sitting on the bars trying to peddle backwards.
> Never again ☹



Thats a good trick if you can do it, best attempted on a fixed.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2019)

My stepson has just arrived with a huge bunch of flowers for his Mum, we've now got flowers everywhere. and we've got a full house, the gangs all here.


----------



## jongooligan (31 Mar 2019)

Just got back from testing a new set up on the bike. Only managed fifteen miles as the chain snapped at thirteen miles. A quick repair got me home but I'm off to Decathlon now to see if they have a new one.




Latest bike set up with tri bars. By heck it's ugly but it's comfortable


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Will you PLEASE not type so loud......my head is banging.


No need to shout.


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2019)

I've had 4 pints of Adnams 'Broadside' and a Sunday lunch..............I think I need an afternoon executive power nap now.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've had 4 pints of Adnams 'Broadside' and a Sunday lunch..............I think I need an afternoon executive power nap now.


That is disgusting.
Any alcohol is disgusting.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That is disgusting.
> Any alcohol is disgusting.


Especially when it's POURED DOWN YOU.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2019)

All three sons came good today!


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> Do you know what time it is though?



Depends whether you had adjusted your clock or not


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Especially when it's POURED DOWN YOU.



Was there any choice?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2019)

Good evening. I had a trip to the garden centre this afternoon. Lots of sunshine here now


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I do.



Had to put your glasses on though?


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I am going outside to wash the cars and do some lawn reseeding, off out for lunch later, have fun everyone.



All done and dusted?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Had to put your glasses on though?




Nope.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> That was a nippy walk. Shock to the system.....back to minus 3. Hopefully warm up soon though, although I don't think it's expected to get all that warm.



Looks like a colder week coming up


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> That's tough @Dirk. I'd echo your sentiments about making the most of it. Paddy Ashdown's mantra was, 'cram as much into every day that you can' -it's one worth following.



+1 to that 
I know its a much said a possibly boring cliche but I take every day as it comes and try to do as much as I can when I get the opportunity.
I realise I am only on this earth for a short time, so whilst I have my health I try to do all the things I want to do.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Leeds were rubbish yesterday but their 'never say die' attitude saw them to victory and they move above Sheff Utd into the second automatic promotion spot. Still a lot to play for.
> 
> Today I'm on dog and oldie duties but may manage to squeeze in a ride somewhere. Weather is not up to much though being cool and damp.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



A wins a win and 3 points closer to promotion. Cant always play brilliantly always take the win.
Just hope 5th place can make it via playoffs again this season


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Looks like a colder week coming up




Lets hope once we get next week out of the way the weather will improve. I hope so anyway


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Looks like a colder week coming up


Nah! It's gonna be gorgeous; I'm away in the van.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> , Get on yer bike and get some miles in, its the best thing for it.



Agreed a nice slow potter in the fresh air will help to clear the head


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Thats a good trick if you can do it, best attempted on a fixed.



And when nobody is watching


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> My stepson has just arrived with a huge bunch of flowers for his Mum, we've now got flowers everywhere. and we've got a full house, the gangs all here.



Hope you all had a lovely day


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Depends whether you had adjusted your clock or not



All self adjusting, hold that I have just noticed one that has not.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've had 4 pints of Adnams 'Broadside' and a Sunday lunch..............I think I need an afternoon executive power nap now.



If I tried to drink that amount I think I would have been sick and confined to bed for hours, as I dont touch the stuff


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good evening. I had a trip to the garden centre this afternoon. Lots of sunshine here now



And what was our purchased?


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nah! It's gonna be gorgeous; I'm away in the van.



Fortunately in your case the south west does have considerably better weather, so no doubt you will be having a nice time


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> All self adjusting, hold that I have just noticed one that has not.



I went round doing all of ours last night apart from the couple that self adjust.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> And what was our purchased?




Not much to be honest. There wasn't much of a choice.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not much to be honest. There wasn't much of a choice.



All bought up for mothers day?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> All bought up for mothers day?




Must have.,


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Depends whether you had adjusted your clock or not


The only "computer controlled" clock in the house did it's usual, went back an hour.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2019)

Lovely meal in the Old Smithy at Church Lawford this afternoon, we've had a good day, I'll be taking our son to the station to catch his train home in about half an hour.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I would probably end up sitting on the bars trying to peddle backwards.
> Never again ☹


Doable


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Doable
> View attachment 460188



That looks like a nasty crash has happened.


----------



## gavroche (31 Mar 2019)

At last, wallpapering finished.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good evening. I had a trip to the garden centre this afternoon. Lots of sunshine here now



Which one? I had a number of customers in North Wales.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Which one? I had a number of customers in North Wales.




Near Welshpool. It is a big place that sells all sorts of household things, tractors, riding gear as well as plants etc.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Near Welshpool. It is a big place that sells all sorts of household things, tractors, riding gear as well as plants etc.



You in the market for a tractor?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You in the market for a tractor?




. No but i am sure Mr WD would like one.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Mar 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . No but i am sure Mr WD would like one.



Possibly a few on here would like to see you in riding gear


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Possibly a few on here would like to see you in riding gear


Oi !


----------



## screenman (1 Apr 2019)

Look outside, it is snowing, that was not expected.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Look outside, it is snowing, that was not expected.


Please keep it!

Cool and dry here but rain expected by afteroon. Enjoying the first cuppa of the day before I have a wander.


----------



## screenman (1 Apr 2019)

The moderators have decided that to encourage the retired folk to get out of bed earlier in the morning that this section will only be visible between 5am and 8am, you have been warned.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Near Welshpool. It is a big place that sells all sorts of household things, tractors, riding gear as well as plants etc.



OK I think I know the one.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2019)

Good morning folks. Rather cool here. Brrrr.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK I think I know the one.




It's called Charlies.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2019)

Well good morning everyone. A touch dull and grey here which is forecast - hopefully the 6C and sunshine promised for 9.00 will arrive.

Up a bit early today as I have a GP appointment. Quite important this one. 

DVLA website states after subarrachnoid haemorrage, which is what I had, inform DVLA and only drive after clinical recovery. It then goes on to name the procedure I underwent and says do NOT inform DVLA and only drive after clinical recovery.

So logic says one would only have the procedure after having the problem!!!! Rang the DVLA and nice man wouldn't comment though seemed to agree with me! Anyway he suggested if the GP gives me the all clear I can drive again.

Fingers crossed at 9.10am please


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well good morning everyone. A touch dull and grey here which is forecast - hopefully the 6C and sunshine promised for 9.00 will arrive.
> 
> Up a bit early today as I have a GP appointment. Quite important this one.
> 
> ...




Good luck Paul.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's called Charlies.


Yep. Thought it was, at Coed-y-Dinas. Never managed to sell them a single plant!!


----------



## screenman (1 Apr 2019)

Best of luck Paul.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep. Thought it was, at Coed-y-Dinas. Never managed to sell them a single plant!!




The Welsh can tend to keep their money in their pocket.


----------



## roadrash (1 Apr 2019)

Tighter than a ducks @rse i think you mean


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The Welsh can tend to keep their money in their pocket.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2019)

Mornin' all.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2019)

Good morning.


----------



## Paulus (1 Apr 2019)

Morning all, a bright but frosty start to the day here. Domestics done and now on third mug of tea. I shall be out with the dog for a couple of hours ans then a mate of mine wants to see my new bike, the one I bought as a retirement present to myself last year. He has just retired after 30 years in the police so is new to this retirement lark and has a few trepidation's about what to do with his time. He is a keen walker and motorbike enthusiast, his present to himself is going to be a motorised two wheeled version.
Later, it looks like a gardening afternoon, cut the grass, etc etc. A full day yet again.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2019)

Hitching up in a couple of hours and trundling down the Atlantic Highway to Boscastle.


----------



## jongooligan (1 Apr 2019)

Morning folks.

Dog walked, first load of washing hung out. Mrs. jg gone to the toon to do stuff. I'm off the hook so time to test the new chain and set up on my bike.

Weather looks good, if a little cold, so will just follow my nose South until I've had enough and then get the wind to push me home. The best laid plans of mice and men................................

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well good morning everyone. A touch dull and grey here which is forecast - hopefully the 6C and sunshine promised for 9.00 will arrive.
> 
> Up a bit early today as I have a GP appointment. Quite important this one.
> 
> ...


Break a leg.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2019)

_61 old woman has given birth to her own granddaughter._


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The Welsh can tend to keep their money in their pocket.


Tell us. Are you 100% Welsh or a Brummie in disguise


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> _61 old woman has given birth to her own granddaughter._


???


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tell us. Are you 100% Welsh or a Brummie in disguise


Hows the hearing this morning?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hows the hearing this morning?


This has been a LOOOONG weekend and I am a bit slow on the uptake so please explaine (using small words).


----------



## GM (1 Apr 2019)

Morning all. Happy April Fools day, here's the best one I've seen so far......

https://www.mylondon.news/…/m25-shut-week-build-new-1605616…


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> This has been a LOOOONG weekend and I am a bit slow on the uptake so please explaine (using small words).


Well, you said we were typing too loud yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tell us. Are you 100% Welsh or a Brummie in disguise




I hail from Brum and other places


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well, you said we were typing too loud yesterday.


Ahhh got you
And I have just googled the 61 year old grandmother.
I am so grateful that my life is reasonably simple


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hail from Brum and other places


So ..... you speak fluent welsh with a brummie accent. That should be interesting.
Do you also have a kipper tie ?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2019)

Thanks for the good wishes. Unfortunately the GP felt she didn't know enough about my case to give permission to drive. This I expected so not too concerned. I see my consultant in a month.

What is disturbing is the longer version of my discharge letter, which I hadn't seen before, states I had a suspected seizure. Potentially that means 12 months no driving. At least by the time of seeing the consultant I'll be three months in to the twelve.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So ..... you speak fluent welsh with a brummie accent. That should be interesting.
> Do you also have a kipper tie ?




No kipper tie and non Welsh speaker but my grandchildren can speak Welsh. Does that count.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No kipper tie and non Welsh speaker but my grandchildren can speak Welsh. Does that count.



I'd forgotten the phrase kipper tie, my stepson used to use it sometimes, I haven't heard it for a while.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2019)

I'm in the Badger's Tearoom at Brandon Marsh. An interesting ride this morning, out on my Eastway, my first ride on gears since the end of October last year, pleased that the new shifter worked without any problems and there's been no sign of the new chain jumping on the cassette. I normally run a 42 tooth inner ring and spend most of the time on the 42, I've now got a 48 tooth outer ring on the bike and I'm trying to spend some time on that, which is fun but hard work.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh got you
> And I have just googled the 61 year old grandmother.
> I am so grateful that my life is reasonably simple


Well, if I'd put _"61 year old mother gives birth to grand daughter"_, it may have confused you slightly.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Rather cool here. Brrrr.



Did that mean you stayed in bed again


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. Unfortunately the GP felt she didn't know enough about my case to give permission to drive. This I expected so not too concerned. I see my consultant in a month.
> 
> What is disturbing is the longer version of my discharge letter, which I hadn't seen before, states I had a suspected seizure. Potentially that means 12 months no driving. At least by the time of seeing the consultant I'll be three months in to the twelve.


Ask, the law changed in 2013. 

If possible don't think about what may be.


----------



## jongooligan (1 Apr 2019)

Had a ride down to Sedgefield for scrambled egs and beans on toast at Toshach's tea shop. Just wasn't feeling it today, misjudged how cold it is, so rode straight home. 

Off out on the motorbike now (wearing my heated jacket).


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2019)

I got back a little while ago, rode an excellent 58 miles in the spring sunshine. The bike was lovely, no problems with any of the new parts I fitted, I've just got to fettle the seat hight, it was my first ride on the Eastway wearing my new cycle shoes and the saddle felt too low. I rode some lanes I haven't ridden for a long time due to a road closure, I often ride a short busy section of the A5 then turn into a small lane but this lane was closed today and I didn't fancy doing any more of that part of the A5 than I had to, so I decided to follow the diversion, which wound round the houses then round again, thorough Lutterworth and Bitteswell, places I haven't been for a while. Another good morning out on the bike.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2019)

The Eagle has landed........


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2019)

Boscastle looking nice this afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ask, the law changed in 2013.
> 
> If possible don't think about what may be.



Last time I had a definite seizure was 2011. I also know my triggers, low blood sugar and lack of sleep - both very likely during the situation I was in but which I carefully manage at all times.

Can you point me towards current legislation? I have five weeks to research this before I see my consultant.

Thanks.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Last time I had a definite seizure was 2011. I also know my triggers, low blood sugar and lack of sleep - both very likely during the situation I was in but which I carefully manage at all times.
> 
> Can you point me towards current legislation? I have five weeks to research this before I see my consultant.
> 
> Thanks.


As well as Epilepsy Action, there's
https://www.epilepsyresearch.org.uk/new-driving-laws-for-people-with-epilepsy/
where I noticed the change in the law mentioned.

With regards the _"might have had a siezure"_, don't worry too much about it.

Edited to add
Don't make a note, either physically or mentally of the date required. You'll be adding something into the mix. Let someone else tell you, when the date has been passed.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> As well as Epilepsy Action, there's
> https://www.epilepsyresearch.org.uk/new-driving-laws-for-people-with-epilepsy/
> where I noticed the change in the law mentioned.
> 
> With regards the _"might have had a siezure"_, don't worry too much about it.



Thanks classic. I wasn't aware of this as I'd had no reason till today to consider it.

I'm not too concerned about the suspected seizure because I didn't declare it to the DVLA. I only found out today so obviously couldn't declare it. Secondly suspected is very different to confirmed.

By coincidence a DVLA letter arrived today which strongly suggests once I get clinically signed off I'll be OK. Clearly this depends on whether or not the consultant looks at the suspected seizure.

OT have signed me off, GP and practice Nurse both describe recovery as remarkable. TBH if you met me apart from 3cm scar on my head you wouldn't know anything had happened.

In case anyone thinks the suspected seizure sounds irresponsible I should point out I had seizures aged 13, 24 and 55. I've only been on meds, at the lowest dose since 2011. Plus I know and easily manage my triggers.


----------



## Proto (1 Apr 2019)

Damage Barton near Woolacombe


----------



## screenman (1 Apr 2019)

It is official, I am fed up with household bills.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> It is official, I am fed up with household bills.


And unofficially?


----------



## screenman (1 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> And unofficially?



I am fed up even more, with paying bills.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2019)

Proto said:


> View attachment 460446
> Damage Barton near Woolacombe


Just up the road from my place. I'm off the road between Croyde and Braunton.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed........
> 
> View attachment 460392



Mutley looks happy


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 460405
> 
> Boscastle looking nice this afternoon.



Very nice indeed, I remember seeing those programmes on telly when the floods hit. Really scary and horrible then.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> It is official, I am fed up with household bills.



And me


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2019)

I see the British politicians have been their usual numpties tonight and havn't agreed to anything. . What a joke they all are.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I see the British politicians have been their usual numpties tonight and havn't agreed to anything. . What a joke they all are.



Like on here


----------



## gavroche (1 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> And me


I am fed up with ever increasing Council rates, ever decreasing services and imposing new charges on what we already pay for.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2019)

gavroche said:


> I am fed up with ever increasing Council rates, ever decreasing services and imposing new charges on what we already pay for.




Council taxes are increasing quite a lot this year


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Council taxes are increasing quite a lot this year



Makes me glad I don't have to pay.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Makes me glad I don't have to pay.




Your lucky


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2019)

A day out with the youngest son today, picking up a car he has bought which is about 110 miles away. At a guess I will be paying for fuel and lunch, no matter how old the boys get they are still my kids.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> A day out with the youngest son today, picking up a car he has bought which is about 110 miles away. At a guess I will be paying for fuel and lunch, no matter how old the boys get they are still my kids.




It's always the way with kids and grandchildren to be honest.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. Dull, dark and raining here. Looks set in for the day as well.


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's always the way with kids and grandchildren to be honest.



Tell me about it, my eldest is 45 this year and the grandson 16. Because of the spread of ages we had kids at home for 43 years, it sure was good when they all moved out and life became more simple. Love seeing them though.


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2019)

Good morning from a damp and murky Coventry  , today is yoga, the last one before the easter break, and chores day.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2019)

Bit windy overnight, which was unexpected. Looks like shunshineandshowers today.
Off to Tintagel today - hoping to get in a tour of the Tintagel brewery later.


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2019)

Still fed up with paying bills. Also, it is raining.


----------



## jongooligan (2 Apr 2019)

Morning all.

Woke with a headache, feels like a hangover but haven't had a drink. Think there's a cold in the post for me.

Cold & wet here so will have a lazy day after walking the mutt.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2019)

Hello!! 

Dull, grey, drizzle.

Shortly I shall do my turbo session then should go to the allotment though the drizzle is off putting.

I too have to check the bank account, pay bills and begin a decision on continuing to draw down from my pot, take a regular pension or spend savings for next twelve months.

I know what I should do but don't like it!!


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's always the way with kids and grandchildren to be honest.




Grans Taxis for you isnt it


----------



## Paulus (2 Apr 2019)

Morning all, first, the good jobs for the day have been done. The oven and grill was quite a mess so that has been cleaned, fumigated and degreased. Also the fridge, it seemed to have some kind of alien life growing and living in there. That has been done and quite a bit of what presumably was once fresh food has ended up in the compost bin. The added bacteria should help with the composting action very well.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bit windy overnight, which was unexpected. Looks like shunshineandshowers today.
> Off to Tintagel today - hoping to get in a tour of the Tintagel brewery later.



A few samples maybe?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Grans Taxis for you isnt it




It is. I should start charging them


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bit windy overnight, which was unexpected. Looks like shunshineandshowers today.
> Off to Tintagel today - hoping to get in a tour of the Tintagel brewery later.


Just remind them that King Arthur was from Yorkshire.


----------



## postman (2 Apr 2019)

Cold and damp here in Meanwood.So to cheer ourselves up,we are going out to buy two bigger suitcases for our holiday.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just remind them that King Arthur was from Yorkshire.


I thought he was Welsh.......


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I thought he was Welsh.......


That's what they want you too believe.
https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...man-and-camelot-was-in-huddersfield-1-7816678


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2019)

In the Bettle and Chisel, Delabole.
Fish & Chips - £5.75 and an excellent pint of Hicks Special Draft.


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2019)

@Dirk in a pub...….who would have believed it


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2019)

Pudding!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2019)

Good turbo session with power output increasing but HR remaining steady. Happy.

Decent morning tidying the allotment. All my collected timber moved in to the woodstore as I won't be logging any till autumn. A quick estimate suggests I already have enough logged for next winter.

This afternoon rip out overwintered kale, spinach and broccoli and tackle perennial weed growing on a patch I missed last year.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> In the Bettle and Chisel, Delabole.
> Fish & Chips - £5.75 and an excellent pint of Hicks Special Draft.
> View attachment 460511


Where's the rest of the chips!

Is that Dave7's vinegar bottle I see before me?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where's the rest of the chips!
> 
> Is that Dave7's vinegar bottle I see before me?


Its either a very big plate or a mean portion of chips.
Mind you, they do look nice.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where's the rest of the chips?


The fish was on top of them.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its either a very big plate or a mean portion of chips.
> Mind you, they do look nice.


Mean portion of chips. Look at the slice of lemon to get an idea of the plate size.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mean portion of chips. Look at the slice of lemon to get an idea of the plate size.


It wasn't Lemon......it was Pomelo.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

Some numbers to get yer head round, might even drive you to drink.

Amount Per 100 grams
Calories 38
% Daily Value*

Total Fat 0 g 0%
Cholesterol 0 mg 0%
Sodium 1 mg 0%
Potassium 216 mg 6%
Total Carbohydrate 10 g 3%
Dietary fiber 1 g 4%
Protein 0.8 g 1%
Vitamin A 0%
Vitamin C 101%
Calcium 0%
Iron 0%
Vitamin B-6 0%
Cobalamin 0%
Magnesium 1%


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> It wasn't Lemon......it was Pomelo.


Not to be eaten with alcohol!

Can cause you to get drunk, from less.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mean portion of chips. Look at the slice of lemon to get an idea of the plate size.


It might have been a VERY BIG lemon.


----------



## dickyknees (2 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its either a very big plate or a mean portion of chips.
> Mind you, they do look nice.



That’s pretty good for £5.75 including a pint!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2019)

dickyknees said:


> That’s pretty good for £5.75 including a pint!


I have a vague feeling that doesnt include the pint.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> It might have been a VERY BIG lemon.


I think @Dirk may be hiding behind another name.
_"Very friendly pub that does great food. Tuesday was curry night but we had fish & chips - almost the best I have had"_ 
Valerie Johns

And the pint was extra, but it has a head on it.


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I thought he was Welsh.......



It depends who you ask, he could well have been a Roman, or a Romano Briton.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> It depends who you ask, he could well have been a Roman, or a Romano Briton.


And his real name was Lionel....


----------



## dickyknees (2 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have a vague feeling that doesnt include the pint.



I’ve put my glasses on and reread Dirk’s post and would agree the pint is not included, still not a bad price for a sit down meal of fish and chips though.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2019)

Mrs P went to the pub at 5.00pm.......hmmmmm


----------



## Proto (2 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just up the road from my place. I'm off the road between Croyde and Braunton.



Just spent the afternoon in Croyde, now back at Damage Barton.

Are you staying at Lob Fields?


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2019)

Proto said:


> Just spent the afternoon in Croyde, now back at Damage Barton.
> 
> Are you staying at Lob Fields?


No........I live not far from Lobb. 
Currently in my caravan near Boscastle, moving on to Coverack tommorrow.


----------



## Proto (2 Apr 2019)

Really like Braunton/Croyde, very nice place to live.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P went to the pub at 5.00pm.......hmmmmm


And came back with fish and chips!


----------



## Proto (2 Apr 2019)

Woolacombe beach. A bit blowy!

We’re just meandering about, no plan, no hurry.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2019)

Proto said:


> Really like Braunton/Croyde, very nice place to live.


Thanks.
It gets busy at holiday times but we can cope with that.
How long are you down for?
If you want any advice on places to go locally, just ask.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2019)

Evening folks. Hail, rain, wind and bloomin cold today.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Thanks.
> It gets busy at holiday times but we can cope with that.
> How long are you down for?
> If you want any advice on places to go locally, just ask.


There's a campsite just behind the pub.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's a campsite just behind the pub.


I wouldn't fancy taking a caravan up the access road - it's only about 6" wider than my van between the walls.


----------



## Proto (2 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's a campsite just behind the pub.


Dirk probably knows this. He lives there!!


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2019)

Proto said:


> Dirk probably knows this. He lives there!!


Nah - I live in the White Lion.....


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Evening folks. Hail, rain, wind and bloomin cold today.



Sounds similar


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2019)

It's been a busy day , yoga was rammed, biggest class I've seen in the four years I've been going, ten of us, crammed in like sardines. This afternoon I got both beds stripped and remade, three washes done, the clothes horse loaded, vacuuming done and the polishing .


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2019)

I think I may be 1st


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think I may be 1st


Yep. Not long up. I'm not sure why as I ain't going outside! Seriously strong wind which is bitterly cold.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2019)

I'm back .
Just done a stint on the bike plus some situps** and will be off to golf shortly.

**Not been on the bike for 4 days a me & Mrs D have had "something".......not sure what feeling weak, lightheades and sweating. I am a lot better today but Mrs D is still feeling it.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Not long up. I'm not sure why as I ain't going outside! Seriously strong wind which is bitterly cold.


Cold here also but only light winds.


----------



## Paulus (3 Apr 2019)

Morning all , a bit of a cool start to the day. 2nd mug of tea on the go whilst I contemplate the plans for the day.
The dog will be walked before the rain comes and a trip to the greengrocers for some fresh fruit to restock the fruit bowl. Maybe time for a pint or two in the Mitre. 
It's a tough life.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2019)

Good morning. Wasn't expecting to see this when I woke up this morning.


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2019)

Morning all, been up a few hours but had things to do, I have a couple coming down from Glasgow today for training, so that will make an interesting but tiring day. Yesterday was 225 miles of driving for me to pick lads car up, so that was another job tucked off.


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Wasn't expecting to see this when I woke up this morning.
> 
> View attachment 460590



I told you the other day to look outside as it was snowing, I just got the day wrong.


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Wasn't expecting to see this when I woke up this morning.


Neither was I.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I told you the other day to look outside as it was snowing, I just got the day wrong.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2019)

Good morning.  bright and sunny here, I've got a line full of sheets outblowing in the breeze.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2019)

Update .
Just scrapped golf. Was all ready to go and the symptoms came back. I am sat in the conservatory.......cold but sweating and decidedly shakey.
I am not a happy bunny


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Update .
> Just scrapped golf. Was all ready to go and the symptoms came back. I am sat in the conservatory.......cold but sweating and decidedly shakey.
> I am not a happy bunny


----------



## Proto (3 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> If you want any advice on places to go locally, just ask.



@Dirk, heading south from Braunton, can you recommend a decent site, close to or easy access to a beach?

Er, your last picture, snowing? Where is that?


----------



## jongooligan (3 Apr 2019)

Morning all.

Woken by sleet & snow rattling against the bedroom window. Got the lazy, listless lassitude today but will stiffen the sinews and summon up the blood for a turbo trainer session later.

Not looking forward to taking the mutt out though.


----------



## derrick (3 Apr 2019)

Earning a bit more beer money this morning.
We have bright sunshine down this way.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Update .
> Just scrapped golf. Was all ready to go and the symptoms came back. I am sat in the conservatory.......cold but sweating and decidedly shakey.
> I am not a happy bunny




Oh no. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2019)

Good day good people. Dull, grey and cold here. BBC app forecast promises sun by lunch time.

Carol says we may get snow.

I shall be on the allotment, tidying, clean out she'd and seed sowing. Not sure what happens next!

Turbo session first.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Update .
> Just scrapped golf. Was all ready to go and the symptoms came back. I am sat in the conservatory.......cold but sweating and decidedly shakey.
> I am not a happy bunny


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2019)

Proto said:


> @Dirk, heading south from Braunton, can you recommend a decent site, close to or easy access to a beach?
> 
> Er, your last picture, snowing? Where is that?


I'm currently near Boscastle.

Broadsands and Crow Point are good for doggie walks.
Take the road around the Braunton marshes and turn off onto the Toll road (£2). Car park about a mile down the road. Walk along Broadsands beach up to Crow Point, turn right along the next beach for about 1/2 mile then turn right to pick up the Boardwalk back to the car park. Nice walk back through the Burrows.

Failing that, you would have to go around the estuary to Northampton Burrows or Westward Ho!

Edit: Sorry - did you mean a camp site? Think I misunderstood your question.


----------



## Proto (3 Apr 2019)

Yep, camp site, probably further south. Not a great fan of Westwood Ho! tbh.


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2019)

Proto said:


> Yep, camp site, probably further south. Not a great fan of Westwood Ho! tbh.


Are you a Caravan & Motorhome Club member?
There's some decent sites near Bideford and Hartland.
How far South do you want to go?


----------



## derrick (3 Apr 2019)

Spending my beer money. Fitted disc and pads to a friends car. Then a couple of hours in the garden. A walk up the town to deposit a cheque. Stopped at our local on the way home.
Life is good. And the sun is still out. Feeling pretty warm. Might have to have another beer. The postman also delivered a stem for the fixie.


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2019)

The Eagle has landed again....


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2019)

Wow. The snow has all gone and we have sunshine now.


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2019)

Pensioners special in the Paris Hotel, Coverack. Main course and pudding - £6.50.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Wasn't expecting to see this when I woke up this morning.
> 
> View attachment 460590



So did you dive back into bed then?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning.  bright and sunny here, I've got a line full of sheets outblowing in the breeze.



Hope none of them decided to go for a flying lesson?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. The snow has all gone and we have sunshine now.



Did that happen whilst you were having a sleep?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> So did you dive back into bed then?




No. I did not go back to bed..



172traindriver said:


> Did that happen whilst you were having a sleep?




Again no. I was wide awake.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No. I did not go back to bed..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooohhhh a bit touchy


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2019)

I'm not well, dying I fear......


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Ooohhhh a bit touchy


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I'm not well, dying I fear......




Do you have a man bug?.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you have a man bug?.


No, and I've lost 5.2KG since last Friday


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> No, and I've lost 5.2KG since last Friday


Jeez! That's a lot!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> No, and I've lost 5.2KG since last Friday




Oh dear. Maybe a trip to the quacks is needed


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> No, and I've lost 5.2KG since last Friday


5.25 KG.....about one stone 
Something seriously out of kilter there numnuts......get to the quack asap


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 5.25 KG.....about one stone
> Something seriously out of kilter there numnuts......get to the quack asap


Second the above @numbnuts, and previous comments, get yerssen seen.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Hope none of them decided to go for a flying lesson?



It was just starting to rain as I was driving back from the club, so it was a bit of a scramble to get them in once we got home, but they had all dried.


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2019)

Very pleasant this afternoon in Coverack.


----------



## Proto (3 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Are you a Caravan & Motorhome Club member?
> There's some decent sites near Bideford and Hartland.
> How far South do you want to go?



Now at Trewethett, on a cliff top, half way between Boscastle and Tintagel. Fabulous.

PS yes to C&MH membership


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2019)

Proto said:


> Now at Trewethett, on a cliff top, half way between Boscastle and Tintagel. Fabulous.
> 
> PS yes to C&MH membership


Are you chasing me down the coast? 
If you're down Padstow way, there's a nice CL site at Chapel Amble called 'Kivells'. 
I'd also recommended a CL called 'Cozy Cats' near Crackington Haven.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2019)

I do believe I have beaten that welsh woman again


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I do believe I have beaten that welsh woman again



She is probably in bed watching what is going on 
Also bad weather forecast for Wales so she is staying in the warm


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2019)

Clear blue sky and a hard frost here, off out now to play with some dents.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2019)

Stop looking so smug. I aas awake, I was just too warm to get out of bed. 

Morning folks from a very cold rainy Wales.


----------



## jongooligan (4 Apr 2019)

Morning all.

Cold & wet here again. Indoor stuff today - sort out an ISA then go see Fishermans Friend at the local (not very) kinema.

That's all got to come after braving the miserable weather to walk the mutt.

GWS @numbnuts


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2019)

Blue sky and bright sunshine here although the rain is heading this way


----------



## derrick (4 Apr 2019)

Ì suppose i had better get up.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2019)

Jeez we're having some rain!
Getting up in a bit to start loading the animals, two by two, into the caravan.


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2019)

Good morning from a chilly Coventry, dry at the moment but rain and high winds forecast for later, it doesn't look nice at all, my bike ride has been postponed until Saturday, I'll nip over to Hatton later in the car.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2019)

Got to nip in to Helston this morning to stock up on supplies, then off to look at a couple of Bronze Age hill forts.
There's a vague possibility that I might be dragged into a local hostelry for a spot of lunch later.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Got to nip in to Helston this morning to stock up on supplies, then off to look at a couple of Bronze Age hill forts.
> There's a vague possibility that I might be dragged into a local hostelry for a spot of lunch later.


Not much dragging required I suspect!


----------



## Proto (4 Apr 2019)

View from van window. Will walk the coastal path to Tintagel, about two miles. Very lumpy! 

Staying here another night I think. Weather not great, cold but some blue sky and the rain has gone for now.


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2019)

Proto said:


> View attachment 460697
> View from van window. Will walk the coastal path to Tintagel, about two miles. Very lumpy!
> 
> Staying here another night I think. Weather not great, cold but some blue sky and the rain has gone for now.



Its been a very long time since I was last in Tintagel, thirty five years or more.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Its been a very long time since I was last in Tintagel, thirty five years or more.


I was there on Tuesday.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2019)

Proto said:


> View attachment 460697
> View from van window. Will walk the coastal path to Tintagel, about two miles. Very lumpy!
> 
> Staying here another night I think. Weather not great, cold but some blue sky and the rain has gone for now.


The Old Post Office in Tintagel is worth a look.


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I was there on Tuesday.



is Tintagel castle still there and has it got all those steps up to it?


----------



## Paulus (4 Apr 2019)

Morning all, I am waiting for the expected rain to arrive. A bit cool at the moment. Today will consist of finalising a trip to Sri Lanka for next spring. It is MrsP's 60th next march so we are going on safari and wildlife watching in Sri Lanka, along with some RnR on the beach. Tonight we are at a quiz night and during the day , all the usual things like dog walking, domestics and so on.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> is Tintagel castle still there and has it got all those steps up to it?


Yes, and they are building a new causeway footbridge to it apparently.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2019)

It's trying to snow here.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2019)

I got dragged in to the Halzephron Inn at Gunwalloe. Nice sarnie and chips.
Beer's not too bad either....


----------



## dickyknees (4 Apr 2019)

Well, decision made. Saw the consultant yesterday and I’m now on the waiting list for two total knee replacements!! Long waiting list though.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop looking so smug. I aas awake, I was just too warm to get out of bed.
> 
> Morning folks from a very cold rainy Wales.



As I said 
Bet we know why you stayed in bed


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Got to nip in to Helston this morning to stock up on supplies, then off to look at a couple of Bronze Age hill forts.
> There's a vague possibility that I might be dragged into a local hostelry for a spot of lunch later.



Now theres a surprise


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I was there on Tuesday.



You always seem to be around there


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> is Tintagel castle still there and has it got all those steps up to it?



Be a bit of a shock if it was to suddenly go missing


----------



## Paulus (4 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I got dragged in to the Halzephron Inn at Gunwalloe. Nice sarnie and chips.
> Beer's not too bad either....
> 
> View attachment 460747


Sorry to disagree, but Doombar is like the modern version of Watneys Red Barrel. It is ubiquitous, and you can get it anywhere in the country. A bit like London Pride, but not as nice. I much prefer the St Austell beers, Proper Job in particular


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Sorry to disagree, but Doombar is like the modern version of Watneys Red Barrel. It is ubiquitous, and you can get it anywhere in the country. A bit like London Pride, but not as nice. I much prefer the St Austell beers, Proper Job in particular


I agree, however this Doom Bar was very good and brewed in Cornwall.
Most of it, drunk in other parts of the country, is brewed in Burton on Trent.
It's a bit like having a Guiness in Dublin compared to anywhere else.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Sorry to disagree, but Doombar is like the modern version of Watneys Red Barrel. It is ubiquitous, and you can get it anywhere in the country. A bit like London Pride, but not as nice. I much prefer the St Austell beers, Proper Job in particular


I had a Doombar in Manchester 2 weeks ago.
I assumed I couldnt go wrong with it. I assumed wrong . It looked good but tasted like the pipes needed cleaning


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Be a bit of a shock if it was to suddenly go missing



Given its position it is possible that parts of it had slid into the sea. Parts of the old Blackgang Chine on the Isle Of Wight did that during a storm and most of the attraction had to be moved onto the clifftop.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2019)

Played golf today. It was COOOOLLD and windy.....not nice. Fortunate to finish just as the heavy rain started.
Now sat in conservatory with a nice cognac while chicken kievs and potatoes are in the oven.


----------



## jongooligan (4 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> then go see Fishermans Friend at the local (not very) kinema.



It was OK. At least I now know what @Dirk is referring to when he calls anyone an emmet (sp?)


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2019)

We drove over to the cafe this morning, took my Good Lady with me, the group of ladies who come over by car were there but none of the group that cycle over, we got a call from my mate to say they had turned back just outside Coventry and he was now home and looking like a drowned rat.


----------



## Proto (4 Apr 2019)

Walking the coastal path just north of Tintagel with Lexitron the lurcher.

Now heading for Polzeath which I’ve just found out is pronounced ‘Pol zeth’


----------



## Proto (4 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I agree, however this Doom Bar was very good and brewed in Cornwall.
> Most of it, drunk in other parts of the country, is brewed in Burton on Trent.
> It's a bit like having a Guiness in Dublin compared to anywhere else.



Funnily enough, when travelling from Waterford and Dublin with some Irish mates, up to Portstewart for the NW200, they used to tell me the Guinness was better up there.

More a case of how it’s looked after and how it is poured?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2019)

Proto said:


> Funnily enough, when travelling from Waterford and Dublin with some Irish mates, up to Portstewart for the NW200, they used to tell me the Guinness was better up there.
> 
> More a case of how it’s looked after and how it is poured?


Some years ago we did the Guiness factory tour and were, of course, forced to have a pint.
No matter what they say it was FAR FAR nicer than what we get here. I know we had the atmosphere etc but it was so much smoother and more creamy.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Some years ago we did the Guiness factory tour and were, of course, forced to have a pint.
> No matter what they say it was FAR FAR nicer than what we get here. I know we had the atmosphere etc but it was so much smoother and more creamy.


Maybe try the Guinness factory tour next time.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I had a Doombar in Manchester 2 weeks ago.
> I assumed I couldnt go wrong with it. I assumed wrong . It looked good but tasted like the pipes needed cleaning


The pipes probably needed cleaning........
Seriously, though, there seems to be a distinct inability to keep a good pint at many pubs these days.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2019)

Proto said:


> View attachment 460767
> Walking the coastal path just north of Tintagel with Lexitron the lurcher.
> 
> Now heading for Polzeath which I’ve just found out is pronounced ‘Pol zeth’


Can recommend The Maltsters Arms in Chapel Amble. Not far from Polzeath.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe try the Guinness factory tour next time.


Nobody likes a smartass


----------



## Proto (4 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Can recommend The Maltsters Arms in Chapel Amble. Not far from Polzeath.



In Padstow now!


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2019)

@Dirk & @Dave7, "nessaguin"!


----------



## screenman (5 Apr 2019)

Morning all, nothing planned here for today so I will just see where it takes me.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, nothing planned here for today so I will just see where it takes me.


Morning. Still windy here so it might take me further than expected! Lol.

Bleeding hate the wind. It's one thing that puts me off cycling, even more than rain.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. No wind here, just bllomin rain. Still i think it is warmer today.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2019)

Morning people , breakfast eaten, washing out, last nights washing up done, weekly shop to do this morning and I must tackle the growing ironing pile this afternoon


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2019)

Morning all, out with the dog shortly, and then off to Peterborough with a couple of mates. I don't know why we are going, they are going to tell me once we are on the train??? So a bit of a mystery tour. I'm sure it will involve railways and ale at some point.


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2019)

Off out exploring the coast and Helford estuary this morning. Hoping the rain holds off.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2019)

Morning all. Dry here today......seems strange not to hear the rain lashing down as it started at 1 pm yesterday and continued all night.
Mrs D is going to have her hair cut (again) so I will drop her off then do some Aldi shopping.
Then we will find a nice pub for lunch. I must stay sober as Lpool are on tv later so I need to be awake for that.


----------



## jongooligan (5 Apr 2019)

Eyup

Still in bed but it looks grand outside. Nice walk up on the fell planned for this morning then we'll see what the rest of the day brings. Saving my legs for a big ride tomorrow so won't be on the bike today even though the weather is just right for a bimble.

Just finished Convenience Store Woman by Sayaka Murata. Very entertaining but short. Read it in a single sitting. Recommended.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. No wind here, just bllomin rain. Still i think it is warmer today.



Warm and wet today then, as opposed to cold and wet


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Warm and wet today then, as opposed to cold and wet




Exactly.


----------



## postman (5 Apr 2019)

Feeling lethargic nothing planned.So far everything is taking an age to do.Not even been in the shower yet.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Exactly.



You arent dry very often


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You arent dry very often




Wales is a bit like Ireland with 40 shades of green. You don't get to have lush countryside without the rain although a bit less would be appreciated at times


----------



## dickyknees (5 Apr 2019)

Many shades of grey in Anglesey at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Many shades of grey in Anglesey at the moment.




Oh. We got plenty of that as well


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2019)

And here on Helford Passage.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh. We got plenty of that as well


Fifty?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wales is a bit like Ireland with 40 shades of green. You don't get to have lush countryside without the rain although a bit less would be appreciated at times


We still talk about our early caravan holidays in Snowdonia (in the 60s). Each night we watched the weather forcast on our little b&w telly and saw sunshine down south while every day it p*ssed down for us.
No bog*, no electricity and no running water.
*Bog was a 5 minute walk. There was a stream at the back and we would often bathe in in.
Oh how we used to laugh


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We still talk about our early caravan holidays in Snowdonia (in the 60s). Each night we watched the weather forcast on our little b&w telly and saw sunshine down south while every day it p*ssed down for us.
> No bog*, no electricity and no running water.
> *Bog was a 5 minute walk. There was a stream at the back and we would often bathe in in.
> Oh how we used to laugh


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We still talk about our early caravan holidays in Snowdonia (in the 60s). Each night we watched the weather forcast on our little b&w telly and saw sunshine down south while every day it p*ssed down for us.
> No bog*, no electricity and no running water.
> *Bog was a 5 minute walk. There was a stream at the back and we would often bathe in in.
> Oh how we used to laugh


Caravanning has changed a bit since then, thank God!
The toilet and shower in our caravan are pretty much as useable as the ones back home.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Exactly.


And thats just your bloomers


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2019)

Well we didnt get to the pub but....


Home made spag bol, garlic bread and a bottle of Malbec..... a good alternative me thinks.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We still talk about our early caravan holidays in Snowdonia (in the 60s). Each night we watched the weather forcast on our little b&w telly and saw sunshine down south while every day it p*ssed down for us.
> No bog*, no electricity and no running water.
> **Bog was a 5 minute walk.* There was a stream at the back and we would often bathe in in.
> Oh how we used to laugh


Used to be the field out the back of the house. No light at night, and you soon learnt where not to go.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Used to be the field out the back of the house. No light at night, and you soon learnt where not to go.


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2019)

Most Southerly dog in Britain.....


----------



## aferris2 (5 Apr 2019)

Last day at w*rk today. I'm officially retired.
Oh that feels good!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Last day at w*rk today. I'm officially retired.
> Oh that feels good!


Woo hoo.......happy retirement!


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Last day at w*rk today. I'm officially retired.
> Oh that feels good!


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Last day at w*rk today. I'm officially retired.
> Oh that feels good!


Congratulations and welcome to the club.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Last day at w*rk today. I'm officially retired.
> Oh that feels good!




Wow. Another one joining the ranks of the old codgers as drago would have said.


----------



## roadrash (5 Apr 2019)

to the club


----------



## jongooligan (6 Apr 2019)

Up early to ride the Wiggy Spring 100. Going to extend it to 200k by riding to and from the event HQ from South Otterington.

Looks like it will be a grey and gloomy day but much lighter winds than of late so should be a good ride.

See you later. Much later.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Up early to ride the Wiggy Spring 100. Going to extend it to 200k by riding to and from the event HQ from South Otterington.
> 
> Looks like it will be a grey and gloomy day but much lighter winds than of late so should be a good ride.
> 
> See you later. Much later.


I feel exhausted thinking about it. Have fun, if sitting on a bike for that length of time is fun. Lol.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

We are off out handbag shopping, evidently a new one is needed. I will keep you updated throughout the day of possible.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> We are off out handbag shopping, evidently a new one is needed. I will keep you updated throughout the day of possible.


If you must! 

I am one of these rare females that hates shopping and might have an unused handbag at the back of the wardrobe. Lol.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Up early to ride the Wiggy Spring 100. Going to extend it to 200k by riding to and from the event HQ from South Otterington.
> 
> Looks like it will be a grey and gloomy day but much lighter winds than of late so should be a good ride.
> 
> See you later. Much later.



Have a great day


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2019)

Good morning folks.  Having had to abandon my ride Thursday due to the weather I'm off for a bike ride in a bit, not as far as the fella up thread but a good solid morning out to my bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. A calm day here. Hoorah


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2019)

Looking good here today.
Off to Penzance and surrounding area today. Several Neolithic/Bronze age sites to visit. Doggie should sleep well tonight!


----------



## Paulus (6 Apr 2019)

Morning all, a bit dull weather wise at the moment. Out with the dog shortly and then a few domestics to do. Hopefully I will be able to get out on the bike for a few miles this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> If you must!
> 
> I am one of these rare females that hates shopping and might have an unused handbag at the back of the wardrobe. Lol.


Oh you have so gone up in my estimation


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

I hate going into shops to buy my clothes that's why i buy everything online.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2019)

Morning all.
I may be the last one up this morning. I sat up (late for me) watching footy on tv and enjoyed a few drinks. Didnt wake till 0930 .
Quick coffee and shower then off to do a bit of shopping as Mrs D is still unwell with this inner ear virus thingy.
A nice day here. Some cloud but its warm.
No ride today but one is planned for tomorrow


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2019)

I'm sat in the cafe in Lighthorne, it's in the cricket pavilion looking out over the pitch, I was here last year and there was a match on and we sat eating whilst watching the cricket, very civilized, this morning it's rammed.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

We drove from home to Doncaster and averaged 63.9 mpg. We have hade a very nice large brekkie with toast for £3.20 on thr market and I am now sitting on a Tom chair whilst handbags are being checked out in the Frechgate Centre. Hold on I missed a bit, €100 were purchased to send out to France as a pressure for my middle lads partner, they live out there and are in the process of buying another house, so the money will go towards booze to help them through the stress. Another bulletin later.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

The handbag had been purchased, a Dirk or part of (drink only) has been done.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

Socks and bra's now and I cannot find a chair.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Socks and bra's now and I cannot find a chair.


First two suit you?


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

Socks and bra's got.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2019)

I got back half an hour ago, I ended up riding 60 miles, I changed my mind on the route back, turned left out of the cafe and headed through Wellesbourne then turned left by Charlecote House to the Stratford road then rode a short section of the A46 to take me up through Norton Lindsey, both roads very busy, took several minutes to cross, when I got to the bridge over the motorway and I had the choice of straight on for the short route home or turn left for the long route home I turned left then picked up my usual route home from Hatton. The sun came out for the last ten miles but we've still got that cold stiff breeze to make it a cold hard ride.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

Trousers now, at last though I have found a tom seat.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

Of course once you have chosen the trousers you need a top.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2019)

Been down near Lands End this morning to see Ballow Wall burial chamber, then on to Carn Euny Iron Age village, followed by the Merry Maidens stone circle.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

Dirk, I do not suppose you want swap places?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

Nice and sunny here but bloomin cold.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Dirk, I do not suppose you want swap places?


Bugger off! 







In the Three Tuns, St Keverne.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate going into shops to buy my clothes that's why i buy everything online.


When I read that I thought about proposing to you but I sort of proposed to @vickster once and for some reason she turned me down... . I just couldn't take another rejection


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When I read that I thought about proposing to you but I sort of proposed to @vickster once and for some reason she turned me down... . I just couldn't take another rejection




. How terrible for you.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Socks and bra's got.


For thassen?


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When I read that I thought about proposing to you but I sort of proposed to @vickster once and for some reason she turned me down... . I just couldn't take another rejection


Tha's not in a pickle anymore. Tha's free to do what tha wants...


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When I read that I thought about proposing to you but I sort of proposed to @vickster once and for some reason she turned me down... . I just couldn't take another rejection


Well you said you weren't rich...I'm hardly going to marry an old codger who isn't loaded


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

Back home, the return journey at 68.7 mpg amazing, the wallet is also a lot lighter than when we left this morning. One thing for sure Pam is worth it.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> Well you said you weren't rich...I'm hardly going to marry an old codger who isn't loaded


I can possibly raise 50 quid


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I can possibly raise 50 quid


Add a million in the middle of those two words and we can talk (as long as your divorce is finalised)


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> Add a million in the middle of those two words and we can talk (as long as your divorce is finalised)


You will never know what you have missed.
I could have taken you away for a weekend in Scunthorpe......2 star no less.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You will never know what you have missed.
> I could have taken you away for a weekend in Scunthorpe......2 star no less.




In 1950


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You will never know what you have missed.
> I could have taken you away for a weekend in Scunthorpe......2 star no less.


Christ alive...2 star  
I’m leaving this thread...very quickly


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> Christ alive...2 star
> I’m leaving this thread...very quickly




Your lucky he was willing to take you to a 2 star place.


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Your lucky he was willing to take you to a 2 star place.


I do assume we’re talking Michelin restaurant stars here...anything less would be a total insult


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> I do assume we’re talking Michelin restaurant stars here...anything less would be a total insult



I doubt there is a set of Michelin tyres in Scunthorpe, let alone a restaurant bearing those stars.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> I do assume we’re talking Michelin restaurant stars here...anything less would be a total insult




More like Joe's greasy cafe.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> More like Joe's greasy cafe.


Listen.....if @vickster turns me down again you may be in with another chance. 
I have just cashed all my ISAS and savings in so could possibly make it 2 star+......AND with a fish & chip supper.


----------



## Paulus (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Listen.....if @vickster turns me down again you may be in with another chance.
> I have just cashed all my ISAS and savings in so could possibly make it 2 star+......AND with a fish & chip supper.


You obviously know how to show a women a good time, no expense spared


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Listen.....if @vickster turns me down again you may be in with another chance.
> I have just cashed all my ISAS and savings in so could possibly make it 2 star+......AND with a fish & chip supper.




I do believe your getting desperate by upping the stakes.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> You obviously know how to show a women a good time, no expense spared




Don't you start.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> You obviously know how to show a women a good time, no expense spared


Listen Paulus and listen good. I think I am in with a shout here so dont you come and queer my patch son....know wat I mean, like.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

I am laughing my arse off here.


----------



## Paulus (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Listen Paulus and listen good. I think I am in with a shout here so dont you come and queer my patch son....know wat I mean, like.


I wouldn't dream of raining on your parade. you've got a free run


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> I wouldn't dream of raining on your parade. you've got a free run


Ok, apology accepted .
But can I ask you, as a man of the world like. Which one should I accept......
@vickster lives in Laandan and has 3 bikes while @welsh dragon owns over 10 acres.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ok, apology accepted .
> But can I ask you, as a man of the world like. Which one should I accept......
> @vickster lives in Laandan and has 3 bikes while @welsh dragon owns over 10 acres.




What a choice you have. Acres or bikes. That must be a tricky one.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a choice you have. Acres or bikes. That must be a tricky one.


And he's found the passport, so travel to foreign lands is possible again.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I doubt there is a set of Michelin tyres in Scunthorpe, let alone a restaurant bearing those stars.


There's a Four Star!


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's a Four Star!



Where?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a choice you have. Acres or bikes. That must be a tricky one.


Tell you what Welshie... What say we give it a trial. 2 nights in Scunthorpe 2 star PLUS. Fish chips and DOUBLE mushy peas (hope mushy peas dont give you too much wind)
It shouldnt cost you too much.
Is that a yes I hear ?
Forgot to mention. I will be wearing a pair of Dragos Y fronts that I bought off him. They washed ok-ish and the stains dont show too much.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Where?


San Pietro Hotel and Restaurant, Scunthorpe.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am laughing my arse off here.



You're not the only one.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> San Pietro Hotel and Restaurant, Scunthorpe.



I am going to have a look at that one, generally we struggle to eat well around these parts.


----------



## Paulus (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ok, apology accepted .
> But can I ask you, as a man of the world like. Which one should I accept......
> @vickster lives in Laandan and has 3 bikes while @welsh dragon owns over 10 acres.


Depends on where you want to go for your holidays


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> San Pietro Hotel and Restaurant, Scunthorpe.



I cannot see it on the Michelin list, could you give me a link please.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I cannot see it on the Michelin list, could you give me a link please.


http://www.sanpietro.uk.com/


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tell you what Welshie... What say we give it a trial. 2 nights in Scunthorpe 2 star PLUS. Fish chips and DOUBLE mushy peas (hope mushy peas dont give you too much wind)
> It shouldnt cost you too much.
> Is that a yes I hear ?
> Forgot to mention. I will be wearing a pair of Dragos Y fronts that I bought off him. They washed ok-ish and the stains dont show too much.




Shouldn't cost ME too much? . Blimey, so i have to pay now? . What a cheapstake you are.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> http://www.sanpietro.uk.com/



I got that,I was just trying to find the Michelin bit.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Shouldn't cost ME too much? . Blimey, so i have to pay now? . What a cheapstake you are.



To be fair, there is a couple of good chippies in scunny. Also it should be cheap skate as they are not too expensive. See what I did there.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Shouldn't cost ME too much? . Blimey, so i have to pay now? . What a cheapstake you are.


Heeyy I had to wash those Y fronts.
Ok, we can split it.
But you pay for the extra mushy peas.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Heeyy I had to wash those Y fronts.
> Ok, we can split it.
> But you pay for the extra mushy peas.




Your generosity is totally underwhelming.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Your generosity is totally underwhelming.



Would you expect anything else from a cyclist?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Would you expect anything else from a cyclist?




Come to think of it.......no.,


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2019)

I think I'm beginning to realise who put the c*** in Scunthorpe.........


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Your generosity is totally underwhelming.


I do seem to have that affect on women.
So are we on for next weekend then?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I do seem to have that affect on women.
> So are we on for next weekend then?




It is def temtping. Who could resist a weekend in Scunthorpe with such a generous deal in the offing.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is def temtping. Who could resist a weekend in Scunthorpe with such a generous deal in the offing.



Pop in for a cuppa seeing as you will be just down the road.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> If you must!
> 
> I am one of these rare females that hates shopping and might have an unused handbag at the back of the wardrobe. Lol.



You are a top woman @Mo1959 if you hate going round and round the shops for hours to go back to the first one to buy something you could have bought hours before


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> First two suit you?



He could of put a picture on here of him wearing them


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Of course once you have chosen the trousers you need a top.



Who was funding all this?


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bugger off!
> 
> View attachment 461079
> 
> ...



Looked better than trying on bras and socks


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When I read that I thought about proposing to you but I sort of proposed to @vickster once and for some reason she turned me down... . I just couldn't take another rejection



Bet you are having visions of Welshie trying the gear on in front of the mirror


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . How terrible for you.



Why?


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> For thassen?



He forgot the dress


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You will never know what you have missed.
> I could have taken you away for a weekend in Scunthorpe......2 star no less.



She doesnt know what shes missing


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> In 1950



Did you miss out also?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did you miss out also?




I wasn't born then. Cheek.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> More like Joe's greasy cafe.



Nowt wrong with a greasy cafe for a top breakfast


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't you start.



Are you still waiting for the offer to come along?


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tell you what Welshie... What say we give it a trial. 2 nights in Scunthorpe 2 star PLUS. Fish chips and DOUBLE mushy peas (hope mushy peas dont give you too much wind)
> It shouldnt cost you too much.
> Is that a yes I hear ?
> Forgot to mention. I will be wearing a pair of Dragos Y fronts that I bought off him. They washed ok-ish and the stains dont show too much.



I'd avoid the mushy peas if you want the 2 nights with her


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Shouldn't cost ME too much? . Blimey, so i have to pay now? . What a cheapstake you are.



You should get your round in


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I'd avoid the mushy peas if you want the 2 nights with her


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Heeyy I had to wash those Y fronts.
> Ok, we can split it.
> But you pay for the extra mushy peas.



With the savings you should go buy a nice new pair of y fronts


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Welshie.... I have a feeling that our conversation night not be as private as we thought.
Will you email me at dave7stainedYfronts@hotmail.com and we can keep this away from the rabble on here


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2019)

I should be getting good TV reception tonight.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie.... I have a feeling that our conversation night not be as private as we thought.
> Will you email me at dave7stainedYfronts@hotmail.com and we can keep this away from the rabble on here



No keep it going, the audience are loving it


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie.... I have a feeling that our conversation night not be as private as we thought.
> Will you email me at dave7stainedYfronts@hotmail.com and we can keep this away from the rabble on here


Links to a FB account!


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ok, apology accepted .
> But can I ask you, as a man of the world like. Which one should I accept......
> @vickster lives in Laandan and has 3 bikes while @welsh dragon owns over 10 acres.


5 bikes


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Who'll be first?
Has the hotel in Scunthorpe been informed of what may be headed their way?
Did @Dirk get excellent TV reception last night?

The answers to these, and other questions, may appear at some stage. Stay Tuned.


----------



## screenman (7 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Who was funding all this?



I fund everything, luckily for both of us I enjoy treating Pam


----------



## GM (7 Apr 2019)

Morning all. Up early going for *The Death of the Sunday London Ride *with the boys and girls.

Been glued to the Parliament channel the last week, mind boggling stuff going on!​


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2019)

Good morning people.


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> No keep it going, the audience are loving it


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Apr 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Up early going for *The Death of the Sunday London Ride *with the boys and girls.
> 
> Been glued to the Parliament channel the last week, mind boggling stuff going on!​



No wonder you are up so early


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2019)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks.


What's good about it......it's dismal out there! Lol. I've been out for an early jog though.


----------



## screenman (7 Apr 2019)

This may split things, the Boat Race on tv today.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> What's good about it......it's dismal out there! Lol. I've been out for an early jog though.




I must admit it's supposed to be a nice day here but it isn't. I was trying to be positive.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2019)

Grey and windy this morning; a bit like me.


----------



## jongooligan (7 Apr 2019)

Morning all.

Drizzling merrily here. Once we've walked the mutt we'll be off down to Yorkshire for a christening. As well as all my family my fixed wheel bike lives down there so will take some kit and get out on t'cog for a bit. And, off course, with it being Yorkshire the sun will be shining. 

Later taters.


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> This may split things, the Boat Race on tv today.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2019)

Off to Poltesco this morning for a mooch around the old Serpentine works, then partaking in a spot of Sunday lunch (pensioners portion of course).
Found a local pub doing pensioners lunch for £5.50. Will report back later.

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/li...features/the-poltesco-valley-and-carleon-cove


----------



## Paulus (7 Apr 2019)

Morning all, out for a chilly 30 miler this morning. Hopefully some coffee and buns on the way home.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2019)

Morning all.
For some reason I didnt sleep well last night.
I had a reoccurring dream that I was being chased by a demented welsh woman on a bike and every time she caught up she would shove cold mushy peas down my baggy Y fronts. Near by was a woman with a southern accent shouting "hey, Ive got FIVE bikes and you can ride them all".
I think I need therapy .

Anyway its miserable here, not the nice day they promised .
I have a 20 mile ride planned if things improve.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off to Poltesco this morning for a mooch around the old Serpentine works, then partaking in a spot of Sunday lunch (pensioners portion of course).
> Found a local pub doing pensioners lunch for £5.50. Will report back later.
> 
> https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/li...features/the-poltesco-valley-and-carleon-cove


That looks interesting. Enjoy your day.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> For some reason I didnt sleep well last night.
> I had a reoccurring dream that I was being chased by a demented welsh woman on a bike and every time she caught up she would shove cold mushy peas down my baggy Y fronts. Near by was a woman with a southern accent shouting "hey, Ive got FIVE bikes and you can ride them all".
> I think I need therapy .
> ...


Top Tip:
Avoid the crossroads!


----------



## numbnuts (7 Apr 2019)




----------



## jongooligan (7 Apr 2019)

Eyup @numbnuts. How're you doing after your recent dramatic weight loss?


----------



## numbnuts (7 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Eyup @numbnuts. How're you doing after your recent dramatic weight loss?


I think I'm OK.....just


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I think I'm OK.....just


Statistically you should by now weigh approx 3.75 Kg . But I hope you dont.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2019)

Lunch report:

Excellent Sunday roast at the White Hart in St Keverne.
We had the 'small portion' option at £6.95. Roast beef, Yorkie, roast taters and six veg. 
Don't think I could have managed the normal sized one!
The Guiness is excellent, as is the Skinner's 'Porthleven' IPA - albeit a little pricey at £4.00 a pint.
All in all I'd give it a 9.8 out of 10.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Statistically you should by now weigh approx 3.75 Kg . But I hope you dont.


No 80kg, but I look like a super lean machine now


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I think I'm OK.....just




Would you recommend it as a good way to lose weight?


----------



## velohomme (7 Apr 2019)

Retired 6 years ago after 14 years in the RN and 35 years working offshore and abroad. Last job in Vietnam. Thought I'd miss it. Really?
Down in France at the moment. Did a Pre lunch 30 miler and tried yet again the only climb around here that's beaten me. Failed yet again. Ah well.
Is there an e bike in my future?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> No 80kg, but I look like a super lean machine now


Dont let @welsh dragon know that as I may still be in with a chance there and cant afford competition.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont let @welsh dragon know that as I may still be in with a chance there and cant afford competition.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Lunch report:
> 
> Excellent Sunday roast at the White Hart in St Keverne.
> We had the 'small portion' option at £6.95. Roast beef, Yorkie, roast taters and six veg.
> ...


Looks good. As you say £4.00 a pint is pushing it....... I walked passed a Marstons pub today and the sign outside read "draught bitter £2.75 a pint all day every day".


----------



## numbnuts (7 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Would you recommend it as a good way to lose weight?


No definitely not, and I'm still not right and the doctor doesn't know why I lost so much weight


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Lunch report:
> 
> Excellent Sunday roast at the White Hart in St Keverne.
> We had the 'small portion' option at £6.95. Roast beef, *Yorkie,* roast taters and six veg.
> ...


Four legged or chocolate variety?


----------



## screenman (7 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Looks good. As you say £4.00 a pint is pushing it....... I walked passed a Marstons pub today and the sign outside read "draught bitter £2.75 a pint all day every day".



I had a nice pint in spoons yesterday for £1.99


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2019)

I'm cooking roast chicken thighs, boiled spuds and mixed veg for dinner, our kitchen smells wonderful.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> What's good about it......it's dismal out there! Lol. I've been out for an early jog though.



Has it got any better Mo?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Has it got any better Mo?


Just in the last few hours. Roads are drying up now. Sun has stayed out of sight though.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> This may split things, the Boat Race on tv today.



Whatever rocks your boat


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I must admit it's supposed to be a nice day here but it isn't. I was trying to be positive.



2 women on here and both moaning.....theres a surprise


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Grey and windy this morning; a bit like me.



Been on those mushy peas like Dave and Welshie


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Top Tip:
> Avoid the crossroads!



Motel??


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Would you recommend it as a good way to lose weight?



Are you considering it?


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Motel??


Nope


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> 2 women on here and both moaning.....theres a surprise


Hey hang on. My welshie does not moan.
She voices her opinion.
She says how it is.
She is a woman.

Ohh ok, yeah, she moans


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Are you considering it?




I think i'll pass on that one thanks


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2019)

Evening folks. I have been on taxi duty.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hey hang on. My welshie does not moan.
> She voices her opinion.
> She says how it is.
> She is a woman.
> ...



Watch it old man


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Evening folks. I have been on taxi duty.



Did you receive payment?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did you receive payment?




Don't be stupid. Money goes only 1 way and that's out of my pocket one way or another.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Watch it old man


No no no. What I really mean was, I mean what I meant was, what I should have said was......errh what if I pay for trebble mushy peas?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Watch it old man



Age isnt everything


----------



## screenman (7 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't be stupid. Money goes only 1 way and that's out of my pocket one way or another.




Same here, been like that for a very long time.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No no no. What I really mean was, I mean what I meant was, what I should have said was......errh what if I pay for trebble mushy peas?



Blimey that could cause some kind of event


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Same here, been like that for a very long time.




Children and grandchildren are like boomerangs. They keep coming back.....forever. . My pocket is already £50 lighter after lending (allegedly) my grandaughter needed it.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2019)

Nice walk this morning around the old serpentine works at Portesco. 
Apparently, Queen Victoria visited here once. Bet she didn't walk down to it though!


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No no no. What I really mean was, I mean what I meant was, what I should have said was......errh what if I pay for* trebble *mushy peas?


You got him worried there!


----------



## screenman (8 Apr 2019)

Woke up with the shivers and a headache this morning, I hope it is only the booze I had last night.


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2019)

Morning all, a lovely grey miserable start to the day here. Off out with the dog shortly and then I found some smoked salmon waiting to be eaten in the fridge, so bagels salmon, smoked bacon and scrambled eggs for breakfast when I get back.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. Misty here todayl hope you feel better soon @screenman .


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Woke up with the shivers and a headache this morning, I hope it is only the booze I had last night.


Sounds like the lurgy thing that's going around at the moment . Stock up on lemons, honey and paracetamol.


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2019)

Mornin' all.


----------



## aferris2 (8 Apr 2019)

Morning everyone.
Really strange feeling to wake knowing that I won't be going in to w*rk. Lots to do though.


----------



## screenman (8 Apr 2019)

Just woke up, again.


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Morning everyone.
> Really strange feeling to wake knowing that I won't be going in to w*rk. Lots to do though.


Welcome to the club. Always lots to do when you don't have to go to w*rk. Once you get used to not having to go to that place anymore life gets better and better.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Apr 2019)




----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Woke up with the shivers and a headache this morning, I hope it is only the booze I had last night.



Blimey if its had that effect you must have had some quantity


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a lovely grey miserable start to the day here. Off out with the dog shortly and then I found some smoked salmon waiting to be eaten in the fridge, so bagels salmon, smoked bacon and scrambled eggs for breakfast when I get back.



Did the salmon just appear then?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Sounds like the lurgy thing that's going around at the moment . Stock up on lemons, honey and paracetamol.



The booze is definitely ruled out then?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Woke up with the shivers and a headache this morning, I hope it is only the booze I had last night.


If you got that through excess booze then you have my simpathy as you must have worked hard for it.
GWS


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a lovely grey miserable start to the day here. Off out with the dog shortly and then I found some smoked salmon waiting to be eaten in the fridge, so bagels salmon, smoked bacon and scrambled eggs for breakfast when I get back.


Fish (salmon in this case) with eggs never works for me. I have never tried it and lots of people love it.... they just dont go together in my head.
I am sure you will enjoy it though.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Sounds like the lurgy thing that's going around at the moment . Stock up on lemons, honey and paracetamol.


And dont forget the booze


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2019)

Morning all. Lovely morning here but alas my day is mapped out.
1. Trip to restock on Esiac (a herbal 
anti cancer thingy)
2. Bents garden centre for some plants. 
Bents are very expensive but we have
some gift vouchers.
3. JTF (a big shed that sells everything) 
mostly rubbish but they do have some
good value products.
4. Pub for a 2 course, £4.50 pensioners
meal.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2019)

@Dave7, did the earth move for you?

Shortly before 02:00(01:49:27.3 UTC) this morning.


----------



## screenman (8 Apr 2019)

A nearly full recovery has been made, off out to play now.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, did the earth move for you?
> 
> Shortly before 02:00(01:49:27.3 UTC) this morning.


Cant say it did.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cant say it did.


Small earthquake nearby, that's all.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Small earthquake nearby, that's all.


Ahh. TBH I had bad wind last night and put it down to that.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh. TBH I had bad wind last night and put it down to that.


At 2·5 on the Richter scale, that was some "wind" you had.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> At 2·5 on the Richter scale, that was some "wind" you had.


I blame the local beer.
And the 2 cans of beans I ate.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I blame the local beer.
> And the 2 cans of beans I ate.


What size cans!!

As for the beer, warn Dirk.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2019)

I found a new cake recipe that looked ok so i made it. It did not turn out well . I won't be making that one again .


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> What size cans!!
> 
> As for the beer, warn Dirk.


Cheers!







Morning walk around Pendennis Castle in Falmouth. Warm enough to dispense with a jacket.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, did the earth move for you?
> 
> Shortly before 02:00(01:49:27.3 UTC) this morning.



Was @welsh dragon involved


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cant say it did.



Clearly slept through the event


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> At 2·5 on the Richter scale, that was some "wind" you had.



How many portions of mushy peas


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> What size cans!!
> 
> As for the beer, warn Dirk.



Probably wont affect him


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I found a new cake recipe that looked ok so i made it. It did not turn out well . I won't be making that one again .



Pictures?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Pictures?




I wouldn't insult the good peopl here by taking any. Cold, the cake tastes even worse if that is possible.


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did the salmon just appear then?


No, not magic salmon. I bought it last week and had forgotten about it. A senior moment.
By the way, breakfast was really good.


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2019)

54 miles pedalled this morning, not the best morning for a bike ride, cold grey and misty, though the breeze wasn't as strong, the forecast was for rain this afternoon, I'm sat here now and the sun's come out . Was originally thinking of the marina at Braunston but in the end I went in the Willoughby cafe and didn't go as far as Braunston.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> 54 miles pedalled this morning, not the best morning for a bike ride, cold grey and misty, though the breeze wasn't as strong, the forecast was for rain this afternoon, I'm sat here now and the sun's come out . Was originally thinking of the marina at Braunston but in the end I went in the Willoughby cafe and didn't go as far as Braunston.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 461460


Putting me to shame......afraid I only did half that! Wee walk in the sun soon.


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Putting me to shame......afraid I only did half that! Wee walk in the sun soon.



At least you got out and put some miles under you're wheels, well done, I was out Saturday as well, I missed my usual Thursday ride due to the weather, I've cycled 114 miles over the last few days..


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I wouldn't insult the good peopl here by taking any. Cold, the cake tastes even worse if that is possible.



I like your pictures of your rides so why not pictures of other things?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I like your pictures of your rides so why not pictures of other things?




Trust me you do not aant to see that cake.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Trust me you do not aant to see that cake.



Spoilsport


----------



## jongooligan (8 Apr 2019)

Eyup all.

Just got back home from family do down in Yorkshire. Planned bike ride didn't happen due to it absolutely hossing it down plus too much beer drunk.

Turns out that while I was doing the Wiggy Spring 100 at York the other day (cost £4) one of the nephews was doing a sportive from York (cost £40). He's coming round to the idea of riding audaxes in the future.


----------



## screenman (8 Apr 2019)

I am off out for a ride soon.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2019)

Looks very grey out there, off for a swim soon, then a day playing with dents.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2019)

Morning. Nice morning. I did intend going for a jog but feeling a bit weary. Think I will just have a longish walk instead.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2019)

Good morning. Grey and misty here.


----------



## Paulus (9 Apr 2019)

Morning all, not a nice start to the day here, grey and damp this morning. The dog has to go to the vets later for her boosters. Fortunately she likes going and has no hangups about entering the place. Then we are off to meet up with some friends for an afternoon of eating and drinking. MrsP will be driving home.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2019)

Good morning from a murky Coventry, no yoga today so all I've on is housework and odd jobs.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2019)

Morning all.
Nice sunny morning here on the Lizard.
Off to see Chysauster late Iron Age/Romano village this morning, just north of Penzance.


----------



## jongooligan (9 Apr 2019)

Morning all.

Cold but sunny and breezy here. Both of the offspring are at home so to avoid running around after them all day I'm off out on my motorbike.

Got to walk the mutt first though then later on we'll get the van ready for a trip to the Yorkshire Dales.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Apr 2019)

nothing to report


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2019)

Morning all. Strange, I had an very early night, slept well and slept till 08 00.
Dishwasher emptied, everything tidied and coffee & tea now being enjoyed.
Lots of 'bitty' things to do eg plant a climbing rose (i am NOT a gardener), repot and sink some pond plants.
BTW @welsh dragon a word of warning to you. Did you read about that Brit woman in Dubai? She used abusive words about her Exs partner on social media and has been jailed for 2 years.
A certain welsh woman recently called me an old man, even though I am only 72 . If I dont get more respect I may well get Lawyer Daggett involved. I think a 5 year stretch may be called for.
Dont worry, I am just sayin, like


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Strange, I had an very early night, slept well and slept till 08 00.
> Dishwasher emptied, everything tidied and coffee & tea now being enjoyed.
> Lots of 'bitty' things to do eg plant a climbing rose (i am NOT a gardener), repot and sink some pond plants.
> BTW @welsh dragon a word of warning to you. Did you read about that Brit woman in Dubai? She used abusive words about her Exs partner on social media and has been jailed for 2 years.
> ...




What a cry baby.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a cry baby.


Make that a 6 year stretch


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Strange, I had an very early night, slept well and slept till 08 00.
> Dishwasher emptied, everything tidied and coffee & tea now being enjoyed.
> Lots of 'bitty' things to do eg plant a climbing rose (i am NOT a gardener), repot and sink some pond plants.
> BTW @welsh dragon a word of warning to you. Did you read about that Brit woman in Dubai? She used abusive words about her Exs partner on social media and has been jailed for 2 years.
> ...



I think she should be flogged publicly.
We could all volunteer to smack her


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a murky Coventry, no yoga today so all I've on is housework and odd jobs.


No clothes?


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Strange, I had an very early night, slept well and slept till 08 00.
> Dishwasher emptied, everything tidied and coffee & tea now being enjoyed.
> Lots of 'bitty' things to do eg plant a climbing rose (i am NOT a gardener), repot and sink some pond plants.
> BTW @welsh dragon a word of warning to you. Did you read about that Brit woman in Dubai? She used abusive words about her Exs partner on social media and has been jailed for 2 years.
> ...


How many socks though.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> No clothes?



Do you really want to know what goes on behind closed doors?


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> How many socks though.



Good chance an odd one will pop up at a later time


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> No clothes?



I think I was in my dressing gown when I posted that, it's still a bit chilly for en natural.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> How many socks though.


Socks?? In the dishwasher? Strange customs you have in that part of the world


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Socks?? In the dishwasher? Strange customs you have in that part of the world



Hes from Yorkshire what do you expect?? 
Him to get a round in


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2019)

Afternoon. I have travelled far and wide to the metropolis and i survived.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon. I have travelled far and wide to the metropolis and i survived.



Provisions for eating and cake baking??


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Provisions for eating and cake baking??




Of course. Stupid question if you ask me


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Socks?? In the dishwasher? Strange customs you have in that part of the world


Lawer Daggett can explain, Mattie.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Hes from Yorkshire what do you expect??
> *Him to get a round in*


Anyone who won't stand their round ain't worth bothering with.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2019)

Nice here this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone who won't stand their round ain't worth bothering with.


Mine's a large malt please


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mine's a large malt please


It'll be on the bar, in a legal glass, when tha gets here.

Cats Eyes place.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2019)

Very nice spicy tomato soup in the Old Inn, Mullion.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course. Stupid question if you ask me



Pictures expected then


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 461598
> 
> 
> Very nice spicy tomato soup in the Old Inn, Mullion.


Sounds gooooood


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2019)

Moving on tomorrow to a site we've been on before on the edge of Bodmin Moor. Will be there for a week at least. Weather's looking better so we might just get to try out our new Cadac barbeque.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds gooooood



Also looks good


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2019)

My car needs cleaning, I've been down the tip, sorry recycling Centre, this morning, cleared out the corner of the garden where the bins are. This afternoon I've made the bed, did the washing, and did the housework,I've also warmed the credit card up, we have a new cooker being delivered later in the month, the first time I've used the credit card for about two years.


----------



## jongooligan (10 Apr 2019)

Morning all.

Up very early today for a ride down to Wensleydale. Mrs. jg will follow me in the van and if all goes well she will arrive in Aysgarth just as I'm finishing my second breakfast. We've got a pitch for the van near Hawes for a couple of days.

Looks a bit frosty outside but it's been dry lately so not expecting any problems with ice.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2019)

Morning.  Minus 1 here this morning but another dry day to come, if cold.

Coffee then out for a short jog. Might pluck up the courage for a short bimble later if it's not too windy.


----------



## screenman (10 Apr 2019)

Woke up at 12.30am with a really bad and I say bad meaning have the worst I can remember, that took a couple of hours to go so I am taking things easy for a couple of hours. The project for today is a full service on my car, oil, filters, brakes and brake fluid change.


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2019)

Morning all, a sluggish start to the day here, our friends tend to eat quite late, so after a large dinner at 9 last night it sat rather heavily last night after I went to bed . A bad nights sleep was had. Today will be a very low calorie one with little to eat.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. A cold start to the day here.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2019)

Morning wrinklies.
Trekking up to Bodmin Moor in a couple of hours to set up base camp in search of The Beast.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2019)

Morning folks.  a potter round the garden this morning, a spot of lunch and then we're down the club this afternoon. We all seem to be up early this morning.


----------



## screenman (10 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning wrinklies.
> Trekking up to Bodmin Moor in a couple of hours to set up base camp in search of The Beast.



Who Drago?


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Who Drago?


I shall be following the trail of soiled Y fronts. Will no doubt find him in a ditch, waiting to be rescued.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Morning folks.  a potter round the garden this mrning, a spot of lunch and then we're down the club this afternoon. We all seem to be up early this morning.



All accept Dave. He is a slow coach. Everyone has beaten him.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2019)

Good morning people. Been away for a few days to stay with friends in Bristol. 315 posts unread, I don't think I'll be trawling through all those.

Beautiful sunny morning here. While we were away someone felled a large sycamore in the village. I shall be all over that a bit later


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> All accept Dave. He is a slow coach. Everyone has beaten him.



He's about somewhere.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Apr 2019)

Nothing to report again and no where to go


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Nothing to report again and no where to go


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2019)

Morning all .
Sunny but very cold here with a frost everywhere (well, not quite everywhere).
Golf today then off to B&Q for some gardening 'stuff' eg plant food etc.
Edit.....
Car is dead. Electrics completely dead. It started giving problems on Monday and is booked into an auto electrician tomorrow. Green Flag are on their way and will (somehow) get the dead automatic car out of the garage and then to the garage .
Its a 65 plate with only 5000 miles on it and really should not be doing this.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> All accept Dave. He is a slow coach. Everyone has beaten him.


I have my excuses......see my later post


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning people. Been away for a few days to stay with friends in Bristol. 315 posts unread, I don't think I'll be trawling through all those.
> 
> Beautiful sunny morning here. While we were away someone felled a large sycamore in the village. I shall be all over that a bit later


I now have a vision of you climbing all over a sycamore tree


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all .
> Sunny but very cold here with a frost everywhere (well, not quite everywhere).
> Golf today then off to B&Q for some gardening 'stuff' eg plant food etc.
> Edit.....
> ...


What is it? Just so I don’t buy one! Lol.


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Nothing to report again and no where to go


Not a bad day for a little pootle on the bike?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all .
> Sunny but very cold here with a frost everywhere (well, not quite everywhere).
> Golf today then off to B&Q for some gardening 'stuff' eg plant food etc.
> Edit.....
> ...


Bloody cars.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> What is it? Just so I don’t buy one! Lol.


Green Flag have just been and told me the battery is totally dead. He put a new one in and bingo!! everyhing is working.
I phoned the auto electrician who told me that with modern cars, if the battery is dying then things will start to fail one by one and then everything goes.
BTW Its an Astra petrol auto.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody cars.





welsh dragon said:


> Bloody cars.


I like them........
when they're working


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have my excuses......see my later post


Shouldn't that be _"earlier post"_?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Shouldn't that be _"earlier post"_?


Listen mush. I am a time traveller of repute so, to borrow a phrase, I can go either way


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Listen mush. I am a time traveller of repute so, to borrow a phrase, I can go either way




Your not a very good time traveller though by the looks of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2019)

Off for a hair cut at 1.30. Maybe I’ll run and cycle faster as I’m sure I will lose at least 2 grams!


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Green Flag have just been and told me the battery is totally dead. He put a new one in and bingo!! everyhing is working.
> I phoned the auto electrician who told me that with modern cars, if the battery is dying then things will start to fail one by one and then everything goes.
> BTW Its an Astra petrol auto.


Did the green flag man tell you why the battery had died. That seems a bit early for battery problems.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2019)

The Eagle has landed 2 miles from Minions on Bodmin Moor.
Weather looking very good for next week.
Just been to the Cheese Wring pub for ham, egg & chips and a pint of Sea Fury.
Perfect!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Your not a very good time traveller though by the looks of it.


 TBF I didnt claim to be any good at it


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> TBF I didnt claim to be any good at it


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Did the green flag man tell you why the battery had died. That seems a bit early for battery problems.


No. I imagine it would be a specialist job to work that out although he and I agree with your feelings.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 461697
> 
> 
> The Eagle has landed 2 miles from Minions on Bodmin Moor.
> ...


I see where you're going wrong.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> I see where you're going wrong.


Where's that then?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 461697
> 
> 
> The Eagle has landed 2 miles from Minions on Bodmin Moor.
> ...



Where's Mutley?? 
Thought he would have been sat in the doorway


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Listen mush. I am a time traveller of repute so, to borrow a phrase, I can go either way


Anyway,
_"TIME is not real – it is a human construct to help us differentiate between now and our perception of the past, an equally astonishing and baffling theory states. The concept of time is simply an illusion made up of human memories, everything that has ever been and ever will be is happening RIGHT NOW."_


----------



## jongooligan (10 Apr 2019)

We're in a similar state to @Dirk. Wall to wall sunshine in a bucolic situation.
Did a challenging 60 mile ride down to Hawes and plan A worked to perfection. Just finished my 2nd breakfast in Aysgarth when Mrs. jg turned up in the van.
Been for a gentle walk around the local fell with the mutt. Called in at the self service tea room in Burtersett village hall for a brew which was supped on the village green. These village hall tea rooms seem to be coming a feature in the Dales. The one in Keld is outstanding. Anyone else come across anything similar?


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> We're in a similar state to @Dirk. Wall to wall sunshine in a bucolic situation.


It's good, this retirement lark, innit?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyway,
> _"TIME is not real – it is a human construct to help us differentiate between now and our perception of the past, an equally astonishing and baffling theory states. The concept of time is simply an illusion made up of human memories, everything that has ever been and ever will be is happening RIGHT NOW."_


Load of b*ll*cks.
Try telling my wife that when I am 2 hours late picking her up (after being in the pub).
Or my old boss if I was 20 minutes late (cos I was hung over).


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Load of b*ll*cks.
> Try telling my wife that when I am 2 hours late picking her up (after being in the pub).
> *Or my old boss* if I was 20 minutes late (cos I was hung over).


Ste in Wakefield?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ste in Wakefield?


Ste who in wakefield ?


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ste who in wakefield ?


Odd surname.


Spelt Stephen and if you got it wrong, you soon knew.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Odd surname.
> 
> 
> Spelt Stephen and if you got it wrong, you soon knew.


Pawley?


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Pawley?


He was out Worksop way.

Edited to add
You might be if you got his name wrong too often.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Pawley?


You'll have noticed someone went quiet. He'll say he fell asleep, or went time travelling, just to check.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll have noticed someone went quiet. He'll say he fell asleep, or went time travelling, just to check.



Maybe hes still out there


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2019)

Morning. Where's everyone? Yesterday's early rise too much for you. Lol.

It's another frosty one up here. Off for a wander soon and I'll try and force myself out for a spin if it warms up later.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2019)

Cold and frosty but nice and sunny. Should good for golf (if my car decides to start today).
What to do 1st ?? I know, a nice coffee to wake up followed by a shower to wake up more 
Enjoy your day folk.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2019)

Brrrrr. Good morning. We have frost. Not nice.


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2019)

Good morning folks, its a bit fresh out there, but its bright and sunny and the forcast is good, its a lovely morning for a bike ride.


----------



## jongooligan (11 Apr 2019)

Morning all.

Ligged in bed supping tea and gazing at a frosty but sunny Wensleydale.

Mrs. jg has declared a walking day and is bent on dragging me & the mutt up a bloody big hill.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2019)

Mornin' all

Beautiful day here. Possibly a light frost earlier. Tasks for the day are:

Unload dishwasher
Porridge
Household admin **
Allotment

** Dreading this as suspect it's been an expensive few weeks. Also Mrs P's credit card hacked while I was in hospital so have to check this all the way back to January 31st. We've already had £390 refunded, new cards, new pins and new online access details. The online issue was a real problem as I check accounts every 1-2 days.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Apr 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mornin' all
> 
> Beautiful day here. Possibly a light frost earlier. Tasks for the day are:
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that Paul. Hope you get it all sorted quickly.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry to hear that Paul. Hope you get it all sorted quickly.



Thanks. Shouldn't be too bad as we've proved two fraudulent transactions already. The bill was much higher than expected so I anticipate finding more which will be a relief as I don't think we've spent much.


----------



## Paulus (11 Apr 2019)

Morning all, a nice sunny day here but frosty. Got the washing machine on the go as it is a nice day, the washing will dry nicely. Out with the dog shortly and then grass cutting and gardening later. Another full day in retirementsville


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2019)

Another one who has washing in the machine. Once it warms up the washing won't take long to dry.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2019)

Morning. 
Another day - another bonus.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2019)

I have been a busy bee. Washing hanging on the line. Bathroom cleaned. Dishes done and put away.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Where's everyone? Yesterday's early rise too much for you. Lol.
> 
> It's another frosty one up here. Off for a wander soon and I'll try and force myself out for a spin if it warms up later.



Wander done?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Brrrrr. Good morning. We have frost. Not nice.



Bet you havent got up yet


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wander done?


Yep.....a long time ago. Still trying to decide on a bimble.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been a busy bee. Washing hanging on the line. Bathroom cleaned. Dishes done and put away.



What next?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What next?




Mmmm. Bed to make. Dusting to do.


----------



## derrick (11 Apr 2019)

The other half has just bought me tea in bed. But no breakfast.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mmmm. Bed to make. Dusting to do.



No stopping you then


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2019)

Glorious sunny morning here at Dirk Towers on Bodmin Moor.







Off to Liskeard for a bit of shopping, then a walk to Golotha Falls followed by a spot of lunch.
Can see a barbeque coming on tonight.


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2019)

I got back not long back, it looked so nice this morning, the forecast was good, but when I got out It was, wheres this stiff easterly come from? I've ridden an enjoyable 56 miles but I've had to graft this morning, and it was cold as well, but there was a good crowd at the cafe this morning and a good gossip was had.


----------



## screenman (11 Apr 2019)

Jetwasher changed, brilliant service from Direct Hoses, way better than the big named ones. IKEA done, brekkie done, large wine and half a pint done, now watching Pam have her hair cut in Meadowhall. She is the Birthday girl today, so the kids will be around tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mornin' all
> 
> Beautiful day here. Possibly a light frost earlier. Tasks for the day are:
> 
> ...


Blimey.......thats scary. Hope all works out well for you.
My Bro checks his EVERY day and still got scammed....charged x£s for a taxi ride in Denmark.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Jetwasher changed, brilliant service from Direct Hoses, way better than the big named ones. IKEA done, brekkie done, large wine and half a pint done, now watching Pam have her hair cut in Meadowhall. She is the Birthday girl today, so the kids will be around tonight.


IKEA......bl**dy hate the place.
Hope you had a good day.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> IKEA......bl**dy hate the place.
> Hope you had a good day.




I have only been into Ikea once in my life when they first opened. I was totally underwhelmed with the shop. Can't even remember where the store was.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have only been into Ikea once in my life when they first opened. I was totally underwhelmed with the shop. Can't even remember where the store was.


My experience exactly.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey.......thats scary. Hope all works out well for you.
> My Bro checks his EVERY day and still got scammed....charged x£s for a taxi ride in Denmark.



Found another £116 on the scam today. That's a total of £506. So far £390 repaid. Today's shouldn't be a problem. Two payments to Royal Mail via PayPal. My wife has never used PayPal and her card is not associated with my PayPal account. My account history shows no equivalent payments so I'm confident Santander will refund.

Thanks for the concern.

I check all accounts every 1-2 days. Partly for this reason but mainly to keep a close eye on our financial position. Limited income etc.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Found another £116 on the scam today. That's a total of £506. So far £390 repaid. Today's shouldn't be a problem. Two payments to Royal Mail via PayPal. My wife has never used PayPal and her card is not associated with my PayPal account. My account history shows no equivalent payments so I'm confident Santander will refund.
> 
> Thanks for the concern.
> 
> I check all accounts every 1-2 days. Partly for this reason but mainly to keep a close eye on our financial position. Limited income etc.


Limited income my ar*e....... @welsh dragon told me you are minted


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Limited income my ar*e....... @welsh dragon told me you are minted




You are such a fibber.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You are such a fibber.


What!!! Thats what you said when we went out last week.


----------



## Paulus (11 Apr 2019)

Whelsie is the one who' s minted


----------



## screenman (11 Apr 2019)

Ikea is great, 2 full breakfasts and unlimited coffee for £5.60, what is not to like.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Whelsie is the one who' s minted




That is so funny. I wish.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Ikea is great, 2 full breakfasts and unlimited coffee for £5.60, what is not to like.


Their "coffee" for starters.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Found another £116 on the scam today. That's a total of £506. So far £390 repaid. Today's shouldn't be a problem. Two payments to Royal Mail via PayPal. My wife has never used PayPal and her card is not associated with my PayPal account. My account history shows no equivalent payments so I'm confident Santander will refund.
> 
> Thanks for the concern.
> 
> I check all accounts every 1-2 days. Partly for this reason but mainly to keep a close eye on our financial position. Limited income etc.


Know a few who got text messages about odd activity on their accounts at Santander in the last few days.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Know a few who got text messages about odd activity on their accounts at Santander in the last few days.



The interesting thing is it was the smallest transaction of £6.23 which triggered the fraud alert. £384 to Airbnb did nothing!!


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The interesting thing is it was the smallest transaction of £6.23 which triggered the fraud alert. £384 to Airbnb did nothing!!


Can be location of the transaction as much as the amount.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That is so funny. I wish.


Me too. 
People don't realise what a struggle it is for us poor pensioners.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Me too.
> People don't realise what a struggle it is for us poor pensioners.


Aye, parking up at the roadside or in a field for a day or two.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2019)

^^


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Ikea is great, 2 full breakfasts and unlimited coffee for £5.60, what is not to like.


Cos it then takes you 2 hours to find your way out passed all the cr*p you have no desire to see, never mind buy


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have only been into Ikea once in my life when they first opened. I was totally underwhelmed with the shop. Can't even remember where the store was.



Wednesbury by the M6??


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wednesbury by the M6??




Possibly. It's been that long that I don't remember.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wednesbury by the M6??


That's the one I went to.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's the one I went to.


You probably passed one another without realising.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2019)

Why have I been awake since 3.25am?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Why have I been awake since 3.25am?


Are you an aging menopausal woman too???


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you an aging menopausal woman too???



Just the ageing bit........


----------



## jongooligan (12 Apr 2019)

Morning all.

Another gorgeous day in Wensleydale.

Did an amazing walk yesterday where the lambs were plopping out of the ewes as we strolled through the meadows. Surprising how long some of them took to get to their feet after being born. Mutt was on a short lead but didn't seem in the least bit interested.

Walked around the top of Whether Fell where you can see the North Sea & the Irish Sea at the same time. Bit too hazy yesterday though.

Another walk this morning, a short ride this afternoon then pack the van & head for home.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2019)

Good morning. Bloody hell it's a cold start to the day. .


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2019)

Good morning,  another bright and frosty spring morning, mundane day today, shopping and chores. I've got to have a look at my cleats today, those new shoes I brought have a cleat recese that a little too short and I can't get the cleat as far forward as I'd like, at the moment though they're too far back so I've got to work out how far foreward I can move them before I can't clip in because the pedal fouls the sole of the shoe.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2019)




----------



## OldShep (12 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Another gorgeous day in Wensleydale.
> 
> ...



Went up Wether fell with MtB a few weeks ago. Thought I was seeing/hearing a microlight but it turned out to be a Raven.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2019)

Yay, it's Friday!
Always look forwards to the weekend; 2 whole days of relaxing.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2019)

Is it morning?? My eyes dont want to open .
It seems to be bright and not as cold this morning.
Stuff to do in the garden today......stuff wat as how I should have done last week but it was too cold.
Hopefully get a 10 miler in later.


----------



## Paulus (12 Apr 2019)

Morning all, bright and sunny here if a little chilly. Oh, the life of a retiree, busy busy busy. More dog walking, domestics , bike riding, gardening, and if time, maybe a pint or three at lunchtime.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all,
> bike riding, and if time, maybe a pint or three at lunchtime.



After your ride I trust.....not before it.


----------



## Paulus (12 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> After your ride I trust.....not before it.


Of course.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2019)

I've just got up, well it was cold outside so stayed were I was


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2019)

Allegedly it is 4 deg here. Freaking cold whatever it is.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2019)

Hello all. Went back to sleep till 9.00 so that's good. Glorious day here, bright, sunny and not a cloud to be seen.

Today will be allotment and garden. Really pleased with how far ahead I am with the allotment this year. Too early for planting but loads of preparation done.

Got a great tip at the weekend - hops!! Spent hops make a great mulch and additive to the compost heap. Learned this in Bristol, got home Monday, Tuesday rang round the local micro-breweries and now have a regular supply of 8kgs per week if I collect. 6kgs are enough to mulch one bed. Smells great.

They have a shop on site!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2019)

While we are talking alcohol. For gin lovers can I recommend Cuckoo gin.

New local gin brewed 3-4 miles from us. Well worth a drink and a visit if you're in the area. The 

http://www.brindledistillery.co.uk/


----------



## GM (12 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> While we are talking alcohol. For gin lovers can I recommend Cuckoo gin.
> 
> New local gin brewed 3-4 miles from us. Well worth a drink and a visit if you're in the area. The
> 
> http://www.brindledistillery.co.uk/




Best post of the week!

Thanks for posting that Paul. That's one I've never tried, but very tempted to order the Cuckoo Collection.......did I ever mention I like Gin!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> While we are talking alcohol. For gin lovers can I recommend Cuckoo gin.
> 
> New local gin brewed 3-4 miles from us. Well worth a drink and a visit if you're in the area. The
> 
> http://www.brindledistillery.co.uk/




It isn't cheap is it.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Allegedly it is 4 deg here. Freaking cold whatever it is.


It's now at 13.9c outside and 22.3 inside


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It's now at 13.9c outside and 22.3 inside


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2019)

Off to look in the local caravan shop in a mo, on to Liskeard for shopping, then doggie walk on the moor followed by fish and chips for lunch.


----------



## Paulus (12 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It isn't cheap is it.


You get what you pay for. Quality is worth paying for.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2019)

@PaulSB let me ask you a few questions on gardening please.
1. We have just bought some Pansies and Geraniums to plant in pots. Is it too early for that ? (We have a leanto we could leave them under at a push)
2. If the frost will damage them how come they are left out at garden centres?
3. In a few weeks I want to plant some Geraniums in a new border. Will just good top soil do or do I have to mix compost in it.
Thanks


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Why have I been awake since 3.25am?


I was on an early morning walk at that time.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Another gorgeous day in Wensleydale.
> 
> ...


Eyes in the back and front of your head!!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> I was on an early morning walk at that time.


I think that qualifies as a late night walk


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think that qualifies as a late night walk


AM, after midnight means it was morning.


----------



## Paulus (12 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB let me ask you a few questions on gardening please.
> 1. We have just bought some Pansies and Geraniums to plant in pots. Is it too early for that ? (We have a leanto we could leave them under at a push)
> 2. If the frost will damage them how come they are left out at garden centres?
> 3. In a few weeks I want to plant some Geraniums in a new border. Will just good top soil do or do I have to mix compost in it.
> Thanks


1/ Pansies are quite hardy, geraniums not so. Leave them out to harden off a bit, and if frost is forecast either bring them in or cover them over.
2/ no idea
3/ Geraniums will benefit from compost being dug in to the borders for some extra moisture retention.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> AM, after midnight means it was morning.


Not according to my clock which doesn't start till 0630 and automatically shuts down at 2300


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> I was on an early morning walk at that time.



It's all I can do to stagger down to the kitchen for a brew!!


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2019)

Nice walk up to the Cheese Wring this morning. F&C in St. Cleer then back to the van for for an afternoon executive power nap.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2019)

@Dave7 I fully agree with @Paulus . My working life was spent in horticulture, much of it working with garden centres. A couple of other comments.

Pansy can get frosted and the leaves turn black. This would happen at around -6/7C. Thinking about Geranium the traditional date for planting more tender plants is May 15th onwards. This is a median date and can vary by 2-3 weeks either way depending on location.

If by adding compost you mean something you buy in a garden centre my personal view is this has little impact. A peat based compost can/will dry out and won't aid moisture. If you use a non peat based compost water retention is better. If using peat a cheap tomato growbag will do and is probably better for this job.

Regarding garden centres not covering geraniums. It's possible the construction of the canopy stops frost coming through. It's quite likely the centre will cover with fleece at closing time.

On the question of frost. I had 22 years in bedding plants. If the forecast was +4/5C we would protect against frost. It's easy for temperatures to hit 0C and lower around 5/6.00am. We grew millions of plants and were rarely caught out using this rule.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It isn't cheap is it.



As @Paulus says you have to pay for quality. Mr and Mrs P have three gins a week. We have a bottle of Cuckoo but there are also remarkably good supermarket gins for £16-20. Ophir £18 and Tanqueray at £20.

We use quality tonic with cheap gin but just plain Schweppes with expensive ones.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's all I can do to stagger down to the kitchen for a brew!!


Get a bed in the kitchen.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Bloody hell it's a cold start to the day. .



Did it warm up?


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yay, it's Friday!
> Always look forwards to the weekend; 2 whole days of relaxing.



What about the other 5?


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> I was on an early morning walk at that time.



See anything sinister?


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> AM, after midnight means it was morning.



Very early


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did it warm up?




It was sunny but still cold. Was 9 deg feeling more like 7 deg.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> See anything sinister?


Nope.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Another gorgeous day in Wensleydale.
> 
> ...


Did the earth move for you this morning?


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Why have I been awake since 3.25am?


You asleep?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. I have been awake most of the night.  . I now have a headache.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You asleep?



Yep. 10.30pm to 6.50am - 8.5 hours. Feeling good.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. I have been awake most of the night.  . I now have a headache.



Not good. Did you try Bimuno? It really has worked for me. Takes about 7-10 days to give results.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2019)

Well hello everyone. Another beautiful day here after a very slight frost.**

** This is about 10 consequitive days. Starting to worry about my plums despite fleecing them every night.

More allotment today. New raised bed to build, wigwams for beans, supports for peas and tomatoes.

We're also remodeling the garden and today I'm on lifting and levelling flags, straightening edging stones and adding garden compost to beds!!!



Best get going then .........


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Not good. Did you try Bimuno? It really has worked for me. Takes about 7-10 days to give results.




Not yet.


----------



## jongooligan (13 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did the earth move for you this morning?



Ha ha, unfortunately it didn't.

Off to Elland Road today to see if Leeds can beat Wednesday and keep their automatic promotion spot. My mate has a theory that Wednesday won't want Sheffield United to get promoted and will roll over to let us win. It's an attractive theory and whilst the Wednesday fans may feel that way I doubt their players will. They're professionals and will want to win. However, they're also not very good so it should be three points for Leeds.

Due to Sky Tv messing around with the schedule *after *we'd bought our train tickets we will be in Leeds city centre six hours before KO. Can't think what we're going to do to fill that time.


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2019)

Morning all , nice and bright here at the moment. Not much planned for today, so a long dog walk wether she wants it or not .


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Starting to worry about my plums despite fleecing them every night......


Have you tried thermal Y fronts?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Have you tried thermal Y fronts?




Come back Drago. All is forgiven.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Have you tried thermal Y fronts?


I see Welshie "liked" that. I am shocked as I thought she was a nice, quiet, shy country girl who didn't know phrases such as that


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2019)

Another beautiful morning.
Gardening jobs didnt get done yesterday so must must must be done today.
Our S.i.L sings in a group and is on in Town today at a 'sold out' gig (my hip word of the day) so we are going along to that. The whole thing starts at 1630 and there are 10 acts in total. We are not into LOUD music but there are several rooms plus a beer garden.
And the sell decent lager!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I see Welshie "liked" that. I am shocked as I thought she was a nice, quiet, shy country girl who didn't know phrases such as that




I always need mind bleach when i hear the words Y fronts. ​


----------



## Proto (13 Apr 2019)

Out and about in our campervan. Lots of places in the UK that my South African wife has never seen, so we thought we’d go exploring. Ambled down through Gloucestershire, over the old Severn bridge into Wales. Chepstow and Usk, where we found a lovely place for the night by the river. Chatted to a young Australian fellow who was cycling across Europe to see his mate in Belfast.
Next morning a very leisurely drive through the Brecon Beacons (still some snow on top), a very long coffee stop and an explore in Abergavenny. Amazingly, Emily Chappell rode past, but I was too slow to shout hello.
Now outside Brecon, thinking of breakfast then a potter up to Hay on Wye then home.
Enjoying the slow life!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I always need mind bleach when i hear the words Y fronts. ​


I was actuall refering to "plums"


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Have you tried thermal Y fronts?



A bit scratchy..........


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was actuall refering to "plums"




I know, but Y fronts really make me feel . I am not talking about the other. . Nope. Hell no.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2019)

I'm late............ or early for a 10:00 start


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I'm late............ or early for a 10:00 start




Your starting to sound like Classic. Sheesh. Not another one.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Ha ha, unfortunately it didn't.


You never felt the earthquake, just after midnight then?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You never felt the earthquake, just after midnight then?


Think someone dropped their plums!


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Think someone dropped their plums!


And it was felt 30 miles away!!


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> And it was felt 30 miles away!!



Big plums!


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Big plums!


Just hope the frost didn't get to them.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Big plums!


There was a long running quiz show on radio Merseyside. Hosted by Billy Butler, it ran for 10 years.
It was called.......
..... .... 
...... 
Hold Your Plums.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> There was a long running quiz show on radio Merseyside. Hosted by Billy Butler, it ran for 10 years.
> It was called.......
> ..... ....
> ......
> Hold Your Plums.



I do not know that one. .


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I do not know that one. .


True as well. You can google some of the funnier parts.


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2019)

Nice walk around Colyford Lake this morning. Bit windy and chilly.







Warming up now.......


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> There was a long running quiz show on radio Merseyside. Hosted by Billy Butler, it ran for 10 years.
> It was called.......
> ..... ....
> ......
> Hold Your Plums.


_"Hold Your Plums started out as a segment of Billy Butler’s radio show and was extended to a two-hour show of its own. It was broadcast live from the BBC Radio Merseyside Studio’s on Paradise Street, Liverpool on Sundays from 11 am to 1 pm, using Root Beer Rag composed by Billy Joel as its regular catchy theme tune."_


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nice walk around Colyford Lake this morning. Bit windy and chilly.
> 
> View attachment 462123
> 
> ...


Who drinks warm beer?


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who drinks warm beer?


I do.......


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I do.......


Well, now we know there's summat odd.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2019)

I made Arthur cake


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I do.......


I DO NOT like cold beer.
I also dont like the trend for very cold lager or guinness


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I DO NOT like cold beer.
> I also dont like the trend for very cold lager or guinness


Me neither. Proper beer should be served at cellar temperature - about 51°F.
I can accept an ice cold, proper lager if it's a blazing hot day, but generally I'm a real ale person (so is Mrs D).


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I DO NOT like cold beer.
> I also dont like the trend for very cold lager or guinness


What about a warm beer though?


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I made Arthur cake
> View attachment 462131


Did he like the cake?


----------



## screenman (13 Apr 2019)

Just walked past a full length mirror, the diet starts again now.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Just walked past a full length mirror, the diet starts again now.



Always unfortunate when that happens. While I was in hospital I lost 6kg! Since being home I've gained 3kg.

As I can't drive I don't have ready access to confectionery - nearest shop is 15 minutes walk. I now know for certain sweets are my downfall.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Always unfortunate when that happens. While I was in hospital I lost 6kg! Since being home I've gained 3kg.
> 
> As I can't drive I don't have ready access to confectionery - nearest shop is 15 minutes walk. I now know for certain sweets are my downfall.



My Good Lady and my Stepdaughter are my downfall, they like to make sure we've got plenty of cakes and biscuits in the house, and I find if we have them I can't resist stopping for a snack when I'm in the kitchen .


----------



## screenman (13 Apr 2019)

I am married to a feeder, we used to run a reliability trial from the house each year, the largest turn out at the house was 72 cyclist, some had come out by car just for the grub. Drive past the end of our drive and Pam will try and force food on you, I love her for it though.


----------



## OldShep (13 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I am married to a feeder, we used to run a reliability trial from the house each year, the largest turn out at the house was 72 cyclist, some had come out by car just for the grub. Drive past the end of our drive and Pam will try and force food on you, I love her for it though.


I need the address  Food and I are great bedfellows


----------



## roadrash (13 Apr 2019)

I think I also need the address ive heard she makes great scones too


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady and my Stepdaughter are my down fall, they like to make sure we've got plenty of cakes and biscuits in the house, and I find if we have them I can't resist stopping for a snack when I'm in the kitchen .



Yeah I'm the same. If we have cake or biscuits in the house I can't walk through the kitchen without stopping.

With a brew I find breaking biscuits in quarters helps.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2019)

Youngest son was 27 today. Everyone turned up for tea..........his mother made chocolate fudge cake with ganache icing.

I may have died and gone to cake heaven...........


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Always unfortunate when that happens. While I was in hospital I lost 6kg! Since being home I've gained 3kg.
> 
> As I can't drive I don't have ready access to confectionery - nearest shop is 15 minutes walk. I now know for certain sweets are my downfall.


Imagine working in a sweet factory. Where they used to let you eat as many as you want, so long as you didn't slow the line down!!


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. I have been awake most of the night.  . I now have a headache.



I thought you always had them and bedtime


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Come back Drago. All is forgiven.



So his y fronts got you going then?


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I see Welshie "liked" that. I am shocked as I thought she was a nice, quiet, shy country girl who didn't know phrases such as that



You what they say about country girls


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I always need mind bleach when i hear the words Y fronts. ​



Are you sure


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I know, but Y fronts really make me feel . I am not talking about the other. . Nope. Hell no.



Why not


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2019)

Morning folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2019)

Morning. 9 mile run done. Chilly but pleasant. Legs a bit heavy this morning. Off to jump into a bath now and get brekkie.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2019)

Good morning, it's a lovely bright and sunny morning, there's frost in the grass and on the cars, I've just put the washing out and it's a bit  , now waiting for our son and Granddaughter to arrive.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2019)

Morning chaps and chapesses . I think Mrs Dragon has sent her welsh weather over here, its freezing this morning.
Slightly the worse for wear after last night 'gig'. I ended up sticking plugs in my ears.... .by eck it was loud.
Not sure what the day holds out as tbh I just dont feel like doing anything. I think a lazy day with a good book beckons


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning chaps and chapesses . I think Mrs Dragon has sent her welsh weather over here, its freezing this morning.
> Slightly the worse for wear after last night 'gig'. I ended up sticking plugs in my ears.... .by eck it was loud.
> Not sure what the day holds out as tbh I just dont feel like doing anything. I think a lazy day with a good book beckons




I do like to share, and what better to share with others than the weather.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2019)

Morning all.
Mrs Ds birthday today.
Off for a nice walk this morning and then Sunday lunch.
I've booked a table at a really nice little pub on the moor.


----------



## jongooligan (14 Apr 2019)

Morning folks.

Grey clouds scudding past and a hangover for me this morning.

Met some old pals in Leeds and had a right sesh before the match yesterday. Really enjoyed missen but I'm paying for it now. The drink seems to have robbed me of all ambition though and the only plans for today are to watch the footy highlights on the telly and walk the dog.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning chaps and chapesses . I think Mrs Dragon has sent her welsh weather over here, its freezing this morning.
> Slightly the worse for wear after last night 'gig'. I ended up sticking plugs in my ears.... .by eck it was loud.
> Not sure what the day holds out as tbh I just dont feel like doing anything. I think a lazy day with a good book beckons



You are lucky she hasn't sent you the rain


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I do like to share, and what better to share with others than the weather.



You are certainly very nice sharing nice things with us


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Grey clouds scudding past and a hangover for me this morning. Really enjoyed missen but I'm paying for it now. The drink seems to have robbed me of all ambition though and the only plans for today are to watch the footy highlights.


Very similar, apart from walking a dog, as we fortunately dont have one.
Got up at 04 00 for some tablets then back to bed till 07 45.
Just had a coffee with a slug of "hair of the dog" and am slowly coming around.
Simpathies not requested as it is self inflicted


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You are lucky she hasn't sent you the rain


Does it rain in Wales ?? Well I never


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does it rain in Wales ?? Well I never



Spooky what?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2019)

I have just nipped to the shop. It is indeed bitter cold with a biting wind.
If anyone is contemplating a ride I suggest you wrap up well.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2019)

Good morning Britain. Grey and looks cold.

Dishwasher unloaded, glasses put away, ironing done, porridge eaten. Couple of hours in the garden then time to support Tom at a friend's 50th party.

I'm happy to do this but have to admit parties for the less able are not very stimulating. Mrs P has booked a tennis match.  Just hoping I shall know other parents or carers there.


----------



## GM (14 Apr 2019)

Morning all. Off over the heath shortly to give the dog a good gallop. Each day last week we took him on the tube so he can get used to travelling. Very nervous at first but getting better with a stop further each day, so by next weekend he'll be ready to go as far as Hyde Park.


----------



## GM (14 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Mrs Ds birthday today.
> Off for a nice walk this morning and then Sunday lunch.
> I've booked a table at a really nice little pub on the moor.




Happy Birthday Mrs D,


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2019)

It is bitterly cold here. We are having a lamb casserole today.


----------



## Paulus (14 Apr 2019)

Morning all, dog has been walked, washing machine on 2nd load and the dishwasher is on. I have settled down to watch the Paris Roubaix in all its glory.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, dog has been walked, washing machine on 2nd load and the dishwasher is on. I have settled down to watch the Paris Roubaix in all its glory.


I’ve just this minute downloaded the Eurosport player so I can watch some.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does it rain in Wales ?? Well I never



Only going on what she says


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is bitterly cold here. We are having a lamb casserole today.



Pinched one out the field?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Pinched one out the field?




It would be a lot cheaper if it had been.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is bitterly cold here. We are having a lamb casserole today.


At least the Lamb will be warm.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> At least the Lamb will be warm.


You cold?


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You cold?


Nah - it's very warm in my caravan at the mo.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It would be a lot cheaper if it had been.


Well if you do then remember to shave all that wooly stuff off before you shove it in the oven.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2019)

Countryfile weather forcast next week looks good. Sunshine and warmth.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Countryfile weather forcast next week looks good. Sunshine and warmth.


Yes.....supposed to get up to 20°
or 8° in Snowdonia


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....supposed to get up to 20°
> or 8° in Snowdonia




8? That warm? Bloody hell. Scorchio then.


----------



## roadrash (14 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Mrs Ds birthday today.
> Off for a nice walk this morning and then Sunday lunch.
> I've booked a table at a really nice little pub on the moor.




Last year on mrs roadrash birthday i booked a table for 9pm , by 10.30 i was wishing i hadnt bothered, an hour and a half and she hadnt potted a single red ball


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nah - it's very warm in my caravan at the mo.



Heating on?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Countryfile weather forcast next week looks good. Sunshine and warmth.



Even in Wales?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Even in Wales?




According to Dave, it might reach a whopping 8 deg in wales.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> According to Dave, it might reach a whopping 8 deg in wales.


_"Wales set to be hotter than Ibiza in the first week of the Easter holidays as temperatures reach 20 degrees,"_


----------



## derrick (14 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> According to Dave, it might reach a whopping 8 deg in wales.


Warm rain then.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2019)

We've had a disaster tonight, I've killed the TV remote, I'm hoping that maybe once it's dried overnight it might start working again, with the TV being about eight years old getting a replacement might be difficult. I sat down on the settee and the remote shot off it and dropped right in my cup of tea.


----------



## derrick (14 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> We've had a disaster tonight, I've killed the TV remote, I'm hoping that maybe once it's dried overnight it might start working again, with the TV being about eight years old getting a replacement might be difficult. I sat down on the settee and the remote shot off it and dropped right in my cup of tea.


Might be an app for the phone, i have one for ours.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> We've had a disaster tonight, I've killed the TV remote, I'm hoping that maybe once it's dried overnight it might start working again, with the TV being about eight years old getting a replacement might be difficult. I sat down on the settee and the remote shot off it and dropped right in my cup of tea.


A "One for all" remote maybe?


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> Might be an app for the phone, i have one for ours.





classic33 said:


> A "One for all" remote maybe?



Amazon looks promising.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Amazon looks promising.


Argos?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> Warm rain then.



Quite possibly, but who knows what Welshie will get


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Amazon looks promising.



The argos one Classic mentions is £9.99


----------



## screenman (15 Apr 2019)

Off for a swim, see you all later.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. A bit blustery here. The wind is howling.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2019)

Can’t wait for it to warm up a bit. Blooming Baltic out there. Icy breeze that’s only to get stronger as the day goes on.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2019)

Bit dull and windy on Bodmin Moor this morning.
Off to Liskeard first thing to fill up with diesel and to buy a new sat nav from Argos; my old TomTom decided to stop working yesterday after 15 years! 
I believe it's a software glitch that can possibly be sorted, but I need to connect it to my desktop to try to sort it - and I won't be home until later in the week. 
We're nipping down to Looe later for lunch.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> We've had a disaster tonight, I've killed the TV remote, I'm hoping that maybe once it's dried overnight it might start working again, with the TV being about eight years old getting a replacement might be difficult. I sat down on the settee and the remote shot off it and dropped right in my cup of tea.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2019)




----------



## jongooligan (15 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bit dull and windy on Bodmin Moor this morning.
> Off to Liskeard first thing to fill up with diesel and to buy a new sat nav from Argos; my old TomTom decided to stop working yesterday after 15 years!
> I believe it's a software glitch that can possibly be sorted, but I need to connect it to my desktop to try to sort it - and I won't be home until later in the week.
> We're nipping down to Looe later for lunch.



If you've got to fill up with diesel why not buy a road atlas at the garage for a couple of quid then sort your Tom Tom when you get home?

Another money saving tip brought to you by a tight Yorkshireman.


----------



## Paulus (15 Apr 2019)

Morning all, nice and bright here, off out with the dog in a moment, and then a dental appointment a little later, just for a checkup though. I don't think there is any problems, but who knows.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> If you've got to fill up with diesel why not buy a road atlas at the garage for a couple of quid then sort your Tom Tom when you get home?
> 
> Another money saving tip brought to you by a tight Yorkshireman.


Already carry a full set of OS maps for any area we visit.
I prefer using a sat nav, but not using it blindly, as it makes life easier.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Already carry a full set of OS maps for any area we visit.
> I prefer using a sat nav, but not using it blindly, as it makes life easier.




I'm with you there. Much prefer to use my Sat Nav. I am really crap at reading maps.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, nice and bright here, off out with the dog in a moment, and then a dental appointment a little later, just for a checkup though. I don't think there is any problems, but who knows.


Taking your dog to the dentist for a checkup... I guessed you were posh but thats pushing it


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> We've had a disaster tonight, I've killed the TV remote, I'm hoping that maybe once it's dried overnight it might start working again, with the TV being about eight years old getting a replacement might be difficult. I sat down on the settee and the remote shot off it and dropped right in my cup of tea.


No TV remote? I see a night of passion for you


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> If you've got to fill up with diesel why not buy a road atlas at the garage for a couple of quid then sort your Tom Tom when you get home?
> 
> Another money saving tip brought to you by a tight Yorkshireman.


A tight Yorkshire man? Now there's a thing


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2019)

Hello! Looking like a great day here. One of the guys collecting me at 10.30 to meet up with the ride at the cafe for breakfast. The young man is 36 years younger than me - great credit to him for thinking of this.

Turbo next and gardening when I get back.

I'm seriously thinking about getting back on my bike this week. I know I'm ready and this morning's cafe offer may just prove to be the push I need.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2019)

Morning folkseses.
Looks OKish out there although a bit windy.
Mrs D out to visit her aunty and I have my list of jobs .
After we got that virus thingymajig 2 weeks ago our morning exercise regime took a dive. Dont feel like it today as I imbibed while watching Lpool beat Chelsea yesterday......but I promise to resume tomorrow (the exercises, not the imbibing).


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hello! Looking like a great day here. One of the guys collecting me at 10.30 to meet up with the ride at the cafe for breakfast. The young man is 36 years younger than me - great credit to him for thinking of this.
> 
> Turbo next and gardening when I get back.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about getting back on my bike this week. I know I'm ready and this morning's cafe offer may just prove to be the push I need.


Good weather is promised so maybe this is the moment....go for it (but take it easy)


----------



## derrick (15 Apr 2019)

Having a cup of tea, Am waiting for our new lawn to arrive, then all i have to do is lay it. was going to go artificial, but decided to go with the real thing, it's better for the birds and insects. will also give me an extra job to do every now and then, thats the only down side, i don't need anymore jobs.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No TV remote? I see a night of passion for you



That might have happened ten years ago, not now though, my Good ladies poor health means it wont happen.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bit dull and windy on Bodmin Moor this morning.
> Off to Liskeard first thing to fill up with diesel and to buy a new sat nav from Argos; my old TomTom decided to stop working yesterday after 15 years!
> I believe it's a software glitch that can possibly be sorted, but I need to connect it to my desktop to try to sort it - and I won't be home until later in the week.
> We're nipping down to Looe later for lunch.


Worth a pre wander gander.
https://m.megalithic.co.uk/topics.php?countries=1


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Good weather is promised so maybe this is the moment....go for it (but take it easy)



Yes, its looking good, but unfortunately my ride oportunities aren't great, this mornings ride is off, my Good Lady is down the doctors for tests this morning and the Comunity nurse is here this afternoon, hoping to ride tomorrow. Thursday we are out with the other wrinklies, coach trip to Stratford Upon Avon, and a fish and chip supper so no ride, looking at Saturday if I can.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Worth a pre wander gander.
> https://m.megalithic.co.uk/topics.php?countries=1


Thanks - that's a very useful site.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm with you there. Much prefer to use my Sat Nav. I am really crap at reading maps.


My missus is brilliant at map reading.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> Having a cup of tea, Am waiting for our new lawn to arrive, then all i have to do is lay it. was going to go artificial, but decided to go with the real thing, it's better for the birds and insects. will also give me an extra job to do every now and then, thats the only down side, i don't need anymore jobs.


Probably the best decision. A guy near here put artificial down about 3 years ago.. site was well prepared and it looked nice for a while but I see weeds popping up through it now and it is looking a bit of a mess.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Thanks - that's a very useful site.


There'll be a few on that don't get mentioned in any tourist information.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably the best decision. A guy near here put artificial down about 3 years ago.. site was well prepared and it looked nice for a while but I see weeds popping up through it now and it is looking a bit of a mess.



A friend of a friend had their artificial grass lawn stolen. Mebbe an urban myth but it is expensive, very portable and difficult to make secure so could be true.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably the best decision. A guy near here put artificial down about 3 years ago.. site was well prepared and it looked nice for a while but I see weeds popping up through it now and it is looking a bit of a mess.


Get astro turf, or maybe martian turf.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get astro turf, or maybe martian turf.


Concrete and paint it green? You could over paint it brown if we dont get rain this summer.


----------



## derrick (15 Apr 2019)

Having a cuppa. Watching the other half trying to level the top soil
.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2019)

@Dave7, what type of glasses do you use for supping your wine?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Off for a swim, see you all later.



Didnt drown I take it?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. A bit blustery here. The wind is howling.



If you aren't wet you are windy


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Can’t wait for it to warm up a bit. Blooming Baltic out there. Icy breeze that’s only to get stronger as the day goes on.



Easter is supposed to be nice


----------



## screenman (15 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> Having a cuppa. Watching the other half trying to level the top soil
> .
> View attachment 462389



Why not use the ladder that is in the background? simple and effective.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> If you've got to fill up with diesel why not buy a road atlas at the garage for a couple of quid then sort your Tom Tom when you get home?
> 
> Another money saving tip brought to you by a tight Yorkshireman.



Everyone is losing the skills of map reading nowadays. All too easy with a sat nav if you own one


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> Having a cuppa. Watching the other half trying to level the top soil
> .
> View attachment 462389



No assistance forthcoming?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, what type of glasses do you use for supping your wine?



Nosey?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm with you there. Much prefer to use my Sat Nav. I am really crap at reading maps.



Try getting it the right way up first


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No TV remote? I see a night of passion for you



Maybe Welshie will say her remote is broken


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Why not use the ladder that is in the background? simple and effective.



I take it he will still supervise the activity?


----------



## derrick (15 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> No assistance forthcoming?


No i let her have a go. Then i do it properly. Then she feels like she has helped.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> If you aren't wet you are windy





172traindriver said:


> Try getting it the right way up first


----------



## screenman (15 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> No i let her have a go. Then i do it properly. Then she feels like she has helped.



Of course you will.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Easter is supposed to be nice


_"The UK will be warmer than Majorca over the Easter weekend as a 'Mediterranean plume' will bring highs of up to 22C. After a chilly few weeks, temperatures will be back in the double digits just in time for the Bank Holiday weekend thanks to hot air blowing north from the Med."_


----------



## jongooligan (15 Apr 2019)

Will be ecstatic when that Mediterranean plume arrives. Forced myself out into a nithering Easterly wind for a couple of laps of the old Leamside TT course this afternoon. It felt more like January than April. Legs were good but I wasn't appreciating the weather conditions so came home and called it quits at 20 miles.

Now planning an adventure for later in the week.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Maybe Welshie will say her remote is broken



The lady is too far away, and I suspect my Good Lady wont be impressed.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2019)

We have a working remote! spent a bit extra and brought a Toshiba specific one rather than a cheap generic one, it worked straight out the packet no problems. I'm keeping the old one as a spare, it might work again when its had more time to dry out.


----------



## screenman (15 Apr 2019)

Just popped down the road to see if anything is happening on Bardney bridge, they shut it this morning for 12 weeks and it is one of the main routes out of the village, anyways I digress, I spotted a cyclist and being a bit of one myself I had a chat, he had cycled from Glossop a distance on slow roads of 90 miles and he was on his way to Skeggy another 40 miles, into a headwind. Madness total madness, but boy was I envious.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> The lady is too far away, and I suspect my Good Lady wont be impressed.



I was thinking of @Dave7 and if he was available


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> We have a working remote! spent a bit extra and brought a Toshiba specific one rather than a cheap generic one, it worked straight out the packet no problems. I'm keeping the old one as a spare, it might work again when its had more time to dry out.



If it does then you and the good lady can both change programmes at the same time


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I was thinking of @Dave7 and if he was available


@Dave7 is Welsh!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, what type of glasses do you use for supping your wine?


From that question I have obviously said something wrong on here but I dont know what .
But in answer to your question........I use wine glasses.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7 is Welsh!


No he bl**dy isn't


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> From that question I have obviously said something wrong on her but I dont know what .
> But in answer to your question........I use wine glasses.


_"tobacco and Cigar Boxes"_

A bit like Dirks beer glasses then, Illegal.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I was thinking of @Dave7 and if he was available


I can make it Monday or Thursday mornings or all day Friday


----------



## pawl (15 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> A friend of a friend had their artificial grass lawn stolen. Mebbe an urban myth but it is expensive, very portable and difficult to make secure so could be true.




I wish someone would steal the fellow who lives opposite me artificial grass..Looks b——-y awful

I did enjoy watching him in the autumn going out every five minutes to brush the leaves of the grass.He even complained that his neighbours leaves we’re falling on his grass and making it look untidy.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No he bl**dy isn't



But you would be willing to go help Welshie if her remote wasn't working?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Concrete and paint it green? You could over paint it brown if we dont get rain this summer.



White in spring and autumn to make it look frosty


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> But you would be willing to go help Welshie if her remote wasn't working?


Of course I would......I'm a real gent yer know


----------



## screenman (15 Apr 2019)

I just put an Ikea chest of drawers together in less than 1 hour, all glued as well. Only a few bits left over.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I just put an Ikea chest of drawers together in less than 1 hour, all glued as well. Only a few bits left over.



Save them for a rainy day


----------



## derrick (15 Apr 2019)

Got this far today.





Then i went for a ride with a mate. https://www.strava.com/activities/2292228887


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Of course I would......I'm a real gent yer know


You're only after her roast lamb!


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're only after her roast lamb!



Mmmmm


----------



## aferris2 (16 Apr 2019)

12 minutes past seven and I'm the first one to post. Where is everyone?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2019)

Morning chaps. I was up but elsewhere on the net.


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2019)

aferris2 said:


> 12 minutes past seven and I'm the first one to post. Where is everyone?



Good morning, I was eating breakfast. I've got my bike out the shed, and my cycle gear on, I'm off for a bimble in a bit


----------



## jongooligan (16 Apr 2019)

Morning all.
Cold & grey here again.
Mebbe get the motorbike out for a run over to the Lakes - it's often much sunnier over that side when we've got an E wind. <looks at weather forecast for Keswick> mmmm it's grey over there too - think I'll just get back under the duvet.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2019)

aferris2 said:


> 12 minutes past seven and I'm the first one to post. Where is everyone?



I was asleep!! Terrible night, awake reading 3.15 - 5.30. Just having my first coffee. Had a brew at bedtime for the first time in months, think that was the problem.

Oh, yes. Good morning all. Shortly I will be barrowing garden compost down from the allotment to new beds with return loads of stone from the wall I took down.

Efficient or what??


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2019)




----------



## aferris2 (16 Apr 2019)

Just having some breakfast then I'm out for a ride. Just looked, and this will be my first retirement ride. Weather's looking good too.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2019)




----------



## Paulus (16 Apr 2019)

Morning all, I've been awake since 6.30, so I took the dog out early. Nice and sunny now, and warming up. More washing on as MrsP and myself are off to North Norfolk over the Easter break to do some walking along to coastal path between Sherringham and Hunstanton. The pooch is coming too.
Today will be a good day for a ride later, but I have to go to the sorting office as a package that was too big for the letter box is waiting for me. How come the postie always knocks when you are out?


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2019)

I'm in the Hub Cafe at the forestry centre in Rosliston, it's been a hard but enjoyable ride out.


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2019)

aferris2 said:


> 12 minutes past seven and I'm the first one to post. Where is everyone?



At that precise time on length number 25


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2019)

I think i've died and good to heaven!
The Blisland Inn on Bodmin Moor.
Nine......yes NINE..... real ales on tap!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I think i've died and good to heaven!
> The Blisland Inn on Bodmin Moor.
> Nine......yes NINE..... real ales on tap!
> 
> View attachment 462503




Are you going to try each one?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2019)

Just been for a walk to try my new Garmin fitness watch out .....it works  now I won't get lost.


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you going to try each one?


I would if I was staying the night.


----------



## roadrash (16 Apr 2019)

Its a hard job @Dirk , but someone has to do it, what a martyr you are


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> Its a hard job @Dirk , but someone has to do it, what a martyr you are


I know, I know!
It's a sacrifice.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I would if I was staying the night.
> 
> View attachment 462506


Looks like my kind of pub.


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I was asleep!! Terrible night, awake reading 3.15 - 5.30. Just having my first coffee. Had a brew at bedtime for the first time in months, think that was the problem.
> 
> Oh, yes. Good morning all. Shortly I will be barrowing garden compost down from the allotment *to new beds *with return loads of stone from the wall I took down.
> 
> Efficient or what??


A day in various beds then?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I think i've died and good to heaven!
> The Blisland Inn on Bodmin Moor.
> Nine......yes NINE..... real ales on tap!
> 
> View attachment 462503


Nice but surprising. As I understand it those real ales have a really short shelf life, which is why eg our golf club wont have them and why most pubs have a limited selection.
I assume they are expecting to be busy.
Edit.
I have just been informed they they can buy smaller barrels for that purpose.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2019)

I have won £10 on the postcode lottery.


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2019)

New rule, if you announce a win you have to share it.


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> At that precise time on length number 25


Thought it was 3/4's of the way through the 24th!


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I think i've died and good to heaven!
> The Blisland Inn on Bodmin Moor.
> Nine......yes NINE..... real ales on tap!
> 
> View attachment 462503


Damn l wish l hadn't seen you post Dirk, l have come over all nostalgic for when l lived in England ....real ale in a real pub and to top it all a bag of plain crisps with a pickled egg. 
By the way what is the price of a pint these days ?


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I think i've died and good to heaven!
> The Blisland Inn on Bodmin Moor.
> Nine......yes NINE..... real ales on tap!
> 
> View attachment 462503


Did you look up?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have won £10 on the postcode lottery.


So with my £30 premium bond win should we run away together ?

Oh, hang on, I thought yours said £10K.
Sorry about that


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Damn l wish l hadn't seen you post Dirk, l have come over all nostalgic for when l lived in England ....real ale in a real pub and to top it all a bag of plain crisps with a pickled egg.
> By the way what is the price of a pint these days ?


You know, in all my years I have never tried a pickled egg


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> A day in various beds then?



I may even have a nap.........


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did you look up?
> View attachment 462512


I did. 
First pub I've been in for probably 45 years that was selling snuff behind the bar.


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You know, in all my years I have never tried a pickled egg


I wouldn't want to have them as part of balanced diet but every now and then (with plain crisps) they work wonders encouraging a thirst for another pint !


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thought it was 3/4's of the way through the 24th!



We got in early.


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You know, in all my years I have never tried a pickled egg



They taste just like an egg that has been pickled.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I think i've died and good to heaven!
> The Blisland Inn on Bodmin Moor.
> Nine......yes NINE..... real ales on tap!
> 
> View attachment 462503



How many did you manage to try?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you going to try each one?



He could be in a drunken heap if he worked his way through the lot


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have won £10 on the postcode lottery.



I bet you have probably spent it by now


----------



## roadrash (16 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have won £10 on the postcode lottery.



just enough to pay for next month


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So with my £30 premium bond win should we run away together ?
> 
> Oh, hang on, I thought yours said £10K.
> Sorry about that



Should be enough for a few cosy drinks together


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You know, in all my years I have never tried a pickled egg



+1


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> They taste just like an egg that has been pickled.



Yuk


----------



## Poacher (16 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> They taste just like an egg that has been pickled.


...raw?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

pawl said:


> I wish someone would steal the fellow who lives opposite me artificial grass..Looks b——-y awful
> 
> I did enjoy watching him in the autumn going out every five minutes to brush the leaves of the grass.He even complained that his neighbours leaves we’re falling on his grass and making it look untidy.



I feel sorry for the wildlife, they are losing enough habitat generally


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. I was up but elsewhere on the net.



Is that the truth or were you up to something else


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> just enough to pay for next month




Exactly. And every little helps. I might win the big one next month.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I may even have a nap.........



Woke up yet?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> They taste just like an egg that has been pickled.


Really.....that should be in factoids thread


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Really.....that should be in factoids thread


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2019)

Poacher said:


> ...raw?



You know what the folk around here are like, would they waste money on cooking it?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Exactly. And every little helps. I might win the big one next month.


Let me know if you do and I will have a rethink .
Dont forget, the offer of double mushy peas is still on.


----------



## aferris2 (16 Apr 2019)

Ride done. 69 miles. Very nice steak sandwich for lunch washed down with a couple of pints of Brewers Gold. No pickled eggs.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Let me know if you do and I will have a rethink .
> Dont forget, the offer of double mushy peas is still on.



I would have thought you could have offered her a little more


----------



## jongooligan (16 Apr 2019)

Went for a walk through the woods near Waldridge and came across three dead jackdaws in a heap on the path. No sign of injuries on any of them so guessing they'd been poisoned.

Why the hell would anyone do that?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I would have thought you could have offered her a little more


I know Welshie. She is not a greedy person. I believe fish, chips and DOUBLE mushy peas will win the day


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Went for a walk through the woods near Waldridge and came across three dead jackdaws in a heap on the path. No sign of injuries on any of them so guessing they'd been poisoned.
> 
> Why the hell would anyone do that?



Yep it's appalling but obviously someone feels they can justify it and they are helping other forms of wildlife.
It's a bit like a few weeks ago I was watching something about the Highlands, don't think it was Countryfile, but not sure and they were on about cases of deliberate poisoning of Golden Eagles.
We could get into the debate of them taking game which certain people pay a lot of money to shoot etc so they dont want stocks damaged, but do a tiny endangered population of beautiful creatures really threaten the game industry?
I saw something a couple of years ago that was the same with Buzzards being poisoned because they were having a few your pheasants which were being bred for the hunting brigade. 
There are so many of the dopey things about that must have been bred and have escaped and are about the railway. Some days its like a pheasant shoot on the railway when they just stand there and wait for you to hit them or fly up in front of you at 75 mph.
Don't half make a massive bang when you hit them though, and make you jump if you dont happen to see them 

PS like the post but appalled at what you saw


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I know Welshie. She is not a greedy person. I believe fish, chips and DOUBLE mushy peas will win the day



For starters


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2019)

What a day! The good thing was my ride this morning, a 60 mile ride to the forestry centre at Rosliston, the first time I've been there since 2015, now whilst I hadn't forgotten the route, I'd forgotten how lumpy it was. That bitter wind has gone but it was still a bit breezy, enough to make me work. I unleashed my inner hooligan on the descent into Polesworth, getting air on the speed bumps on the descent into the town, but drew the line at the bridge at the bottom, I remembered that there could be queueing traffic after it and backed off. Another good ride enjoyed.


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Really.....that should be in factoids thread


The World Pickled Egg Championships, takes place every year at the Aldeburgh Food & Drink Festival in Suffolk and in 2013 should really have been called it a world championship as they had entries from the US!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I know Welshie. She is not a greedy person. I believe fish, chips and DOUBLE mushy peas will win the day




I think you have a thing about mushy peas. 



172traindriver said:


> For starters


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you have a thing about mushy peas.


Its just that I am a romantic at heart


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> The World Pickled Egg Championships, takes place every year at the Aldeburgh Food & Drink Festival in Suffolk and in 2013 should really have been called it a world championship as they had entries from the US!


Is that for laying them, pickling them or eating them ?
As for inviting Americans......pah. Next they will be invited to join the Wigan pie eating competition.


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you have a thing about mushy peas.



Are they repeating on you?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Are they repeating on you?




Nope. Not me.


----------



## roadrash (16 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that for laying them, pickling them or eating them ?
> As for inviting Americans......pah. Next they will be invited to join the Wigan pie eating competition.



owd on a bit , thats a bit extreme


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. Not me.



Just thought as you posted twice


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Just thought as you posted twice




Bugger


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bugger



Struggling


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> *Is that for laying them, *pickling them or eating them ?
> As for inviting Americans......pah. Next they will be invited to join the Wigan pie eating competition.


When did you last see a hen laying a hard boiled egg, that had been shellled and pickled when layed?

https://www.aspall.co.uk/blog/pickled-egg-championships-test-2


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> When did you last see a hen laying a hard boiled egg, that had been shellled and pickled when layed?
> 
> https://www.aspall.co.uk/blog/pickled-egg-championships-test-2



August 3rd 1973


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> August 3rd 1973


Friday night in the local, I presume.

Think hen parties have moved on since then though.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> When did you last see a hen laying a hard boiled egg, that had been shellled and pickled when layed?
> 
> https://www.aspall.co.uk/blog/pickled-egg-championships-test-2


TBH Ive never actually watched a hen laying any sort of egg.
But if its in Cornwall or Yorkshire, hard boiled and pickled with mayo on would not surprise me


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> TBH Ive never actually watched a hen laying any sort of egg.
> But if its in Cornwall or Yorkshire, hard boiled and pickled with mayo on would not surprise me


@screenman is from Yorkshire!!


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> @screenman is from Yorkshire!!



I wish that was the case.


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> The World Pickled Egg Championships, takes place every year at the Aldeburgh Food & Drink Festival in Suffolk and in 2013 should really have been called it a world championship as they had entries from the US!


They are or were when l lived in Suffolk called "three dimensional farts" and with ample reason. The thing about your pickled egg is that they have very little in common with an ordinary boiled egg. They are dry in texture and induce thirst which requires quenching with ale. Whereas your bog standard boiled version one needs a pinch of salt and some buttered toast. Both types are admirable in their own way , just do not get them confused at the bar or the breakfast table !


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Friday night in the local, I presume.
> 
> Think hen parties have moved on since then though.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> When did you last see a hen laying a hard boiled egg, that had been shellled and pickled when layed?
> 
> https://www.aspall.co.uk/blog/pickled-egg-championships-test-2



Funny things like that could well happen in deepest Yorkshire


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> @screenman is from Yorkshire!!



But is he from a dark untouched corner of it?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I wish that was the case.



Our resident Yorkshireman got it wrong


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> TBH Ive never actually watched a hen laying any sort of egg.
> But if its in Cornwall or Yorkshire, hard boiled and pickled with mayo on would not surprise me



And brown sauce to keep Welshie happy?


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Funny things like that could well happen in deepest Yorkshire


He's not in Yorkshur though, he's outwith.


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Our resident Yorkshireman got it wrong


T'wan'tmissenthatspokit, t'was @Dave7


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> T'wan'tmissenthatspokit, t'was @Dave7


Erhh yerwatLah?


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> T'wan'tmissenthatspokit, t'was @Dave7



Dowhatmate?


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Erhh yerwatLah?


Forgot you worked in the East West Riding, not the West West Riding.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> T'wan'tmissenthatspokit, t'was @Dave7



Think it was you


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Think it was you


Nay lad


----------



## clid61 (17 Apr 2019)

Got 9years left till state pension . Took redundancy and can see me lasting till then


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2019)

clid61 said:


> Got 9years left till state pension . Took redundancy and can see me lasting till then


All the best. Good decision...........life is short enough to stay in work any longer than you have to.

I've still got 6 years for my state pension.............unless the government decide to put it back again!


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2019)

Good morning folks.


----------



## screenman (17 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks.



What you doing up so early?


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> What you doing up so early?



My Good Lady has an upset tummy, since I got back from my ride yesterday I've spent half my time following her round with a mop and bucket.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady has an upset tummy, since I got back from my ride yesterday I've spent half my time following her round with a mop and bucket.




Oh dear. Hope she feels better today.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. Def warmer today but not exactly sunny. Well not yet anyway.


----------



## Paulus (17 Apr 2019)

Good morning boys and girls, a grey start to the day here. The dog is suspicious because the bag is packed for the trip to Norfolk tomorrow. She is coming with us but will sulk until she jumps in the back of the car .
Today comprises of dog walking, cycling, and some shopping for a few bits for the weekend. Also , I need a bottle of red wine for the spag bol I am going to cook for tonights tea.


----------



## Paulus (17 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> All the best. Good decision...........life is short enough to stay in work any longer than you have to.
> 
> I've still got 6 years for my state pension.............unless the government decide to put it back again!


Welcome to the club. You will not regret the decision. I packed up last year aged 60 after 44 years on the railway . I thought I would miss it, but I don't.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady has an upset tummy, since I got back from my ride yesterday I've spent half my time following her round with a mop and bucket.


Not nice.....hope all is well today.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Def warmer today but not exactly sunny. Well not yet anyway.


Thats Snowdonia for you


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2019)

Lovely and sunny here with a slight nip in the air.
Off to golf shortly but my plan is to play just 9 holes then get back for a 10 mile ride. After that, mow the lawns and feed some plants.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats Snowdonia for you




I live in hope that the sun will shine on the righteous (me) very soon.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I live in hope that the sun will shine on the righteous (me) very soon.



There's an echo in here!


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I live in hope that the sun will shine on the righteous (me) very soon.



It would be nice if it warmed up a bit, I'm not to bothered about the sun some warmth would do.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Woke up yet?



Yes and it's a beautiful day here. No breeze and very sunny.

Morning everyone. A day of household admin, proof reading a friend's new website, cycle club admin and cycle club Committee meeting lays ahead 

Hopefully I'll get on the allotment as well.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Woke up yet?



Yes and it's a beautiful day here. No breeze and very sunny.

Morning everyone. A day of household admin, proof reading a friend's new website, cycle club admin and cycle club Committee meeting lays ahead 

Hopefully I'll get on the allotment as well.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I live in hope that the sun will shine on the righteous (me) very soon.


You have to finish that quote though.
"The sun shines on the righteous or the devil is looking after his own"


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2019)

Hitching up later and towing back home.
Had a very pleasant 18 days mooching around most of Cornwall.
We're back home for 4 weeks, then off again for 18 days - 4 days cycling in Somerset, then a week in Worcestershire and a week in the Cotswolds.
That takes us into June. I've not booked anything for June/July yet but we're thinking of going inland to avoid the Grockles.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You have to finish that quote though.
> "The sun shines on the righteous or the devil is looking after his own"




Don't you have somewhere else you need to be?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> There's an echo in here!




I'm not the only one posting twice.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Apr 2019)

it's foggy here this morning


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I live in hope that the sun will shine on the righteous (me) very soon.



With your past?


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> There's an echo in here!



Or someones nose is growing


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Or someones nose is growing




Shut up.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't you have somewhere else you need to be?



Something to hide


----------



## jongooligan (17 Apr 2019)

Morning all.
Stil grey here but warmer; that nithering wind has fallen to a slightly chilly draught.

Wifeless and dogless this morning so the world is my lobster. What to do?

FiL came round earlier to ask if he could walk the dog. He's 93 so they won't get very far but they seem to enjoy each others company. Thing is though, he had his glasses on upside down and when this was pointed out to him he said it didn't matter as he couldn't see well enough through them to tell which way around they were.  Just told him that they woukld stay on better if he put them the right way round but he walked off without turning them round.

Got to love his independent spirit.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Also , I need a bottle of red wine for the spag bol I am going to cook for tonights tea.



We use white wine for spag bol - oak smoked chardonnay to be exact as prescribed by Blooming Hestenthal in his book, 'In Search of Perfection'. Takes about four days plus you need unicorn horn and hen's teeth* for a simple spag bol using his recipe but it's worth it.

*mebbe a slight exaggeration


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Morning all.
> 
> FiL came round earlier to ask if he could walk the dog. He's 93 so they won't get very far but they seem to enjoy each others company.



Got to say, the pretty old for a dog.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm not the only one posting twice.



PARDON?? I said Beautiful day here..........


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2019)

Crikeyl why do American cake recipes have to be so difficult to understand. I have a recipe that has cups, grams ml and sticks. What the hell is a stick and before some smart ass says anything, yes i know a stick is a boomerang that won't come back. Luckily the great god google came to my rescue.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> We use white wine for spag bol - oak smoked chardonnay to be exact as prescribed by Blooming Hestenthal in his book, 'In Search of Perfection'. Takes about four days plus you need unicorn horn and hen's teeth* for a simple spag bol using his recipe but it's worth it.
> 
> *mebbe a slight exaggeration


For one ingredient, just follow


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Crikeyl why do American cake recipes have to be so difficult to understand. I have a recipe that has cups, grams ml and sticks. What the hell is a stick and before some smart ass says anything, yes i know a stick is a boomerang that won't come back. Luckily the great god google came to my rescue.



We have a measuring jug marked in metric, imperial and American units - a small but very useful investment.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We have a measuring jug marked in metric, imperial and American units - a small but very useful investment.




I have a cups gauge, measuring jug in fluid ounces and ml, and scales in ounces and grams. What a pain this is. Maybe i should invest in something better.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a cups gauge, measuring jug in fluid ounces and ml, and scales in ounces and grams. What a pain this is. Maybe i should invest in something better.


Another recipe?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Another recipe?




Good idea.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2019)

Back at my local waiting for me dinna!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2019)

Well I got my 9 holes of golf in. I played OKish. A bit of lunch (poached eggs on toast) then got my 10 mile ride in. Warm but the wind was surprisingly strong at times and swirled around a lot. You know when you are against the wind on the way out but think "well it will be with me on the way back", only to find it isnt .


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Back at my local waiting for me dinna!
> 
> View attachment 462712


You're supposed to wait until the brewing process is finished, before drinking it.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're supposed to wait until the brewing process is finished, before drinking it.


It was a bit crap.........but what do you expect from a Yorkshire brewery?


----------



## jongooligan (17 Apr 2019)

I've recently been faffing with my bike set up to be more comfortable on long rides. The last add on, tri bars, left me with nowhere to fix any lights so this afternoon I've cobbled a solution.






Found a piece of tubing the same diameter as the tri bars, cut it to length and then ground a rough saddle joint to give a snug fit. Drilled the ends to thread a zip tie through and used them to fix the bridge in place. Tidied it up with a bit of electrician's tape and the jobs a good 'un. Not perfect but good enough anyway.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> I've recently been faffing with my bike set up to be more comfortable on long rides. The last add on, tri bars, left me with nowhere to fix any lights so this afternoon I've cobbled a solution.
> 
> View attachment 462732
> 
> ...


My hat is off to you sir. I am absolutely u.s at that sort of thing.
I must be good at something but I'm not sure what.
Ohh hang on, Mrs D has just poured me a whisky.......so I was good at picking a wife . (Not sure if she would reciprocate though)


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> I've recently been faffing with my bike set up to be more comfortable on long rides. The last add on, tri bars, left me with nowhere to fix any lights so this afternoon I've cobbled a solution.
> 
> View attachment 462732
> 
> ...




Very good, these are very good for mounting lights, if you can find room

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/accessories/topeak-bar-x-tender/


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> It was a bit crap.........but what do you expect from a Yorkshire brewery?


They'd demand a clean glass at least.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Very good, these are very good for mounting lights, if you can find room
> 
> https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/accessories/topeak-bar-x-tender/



Thanks @dave r. I like that - a very neat solution.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a cups gauge, measuring jug in fluid ounces and ml, and scales in ounces and grams. What a pain this is. Maybe i should invest in something better.



Something to buy the next time you visit the great metropolis


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Another recipe?



Probably went flat


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good idea.



Have to put some pictures up


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2019)

Strange day, up just after five having to clean up the bathroom after my Good Ladies early visit, on my own down the club, chicken and chips for dinner put on by the club and the usual tea, raffle and bingo, I won the last house, eleven quid, back home and bathroom needed cleaning again, plus I've put the washing on, put the washing out and got it dry, just need to do some ironing as we're running out of clean sheets and clothes. Fortunately my Good Lady appear's over the worse of it. But it did feel strange being down the club on my own.I also gave everyone a shock, for the first time for years I'm clean shaven, no wiskers.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Strange day, up just after five having to clean up the bathroom after my Good Ladies early visit, on my own down the club, chicken and chips for dinner put on by the club and the usual tea, raffle and bingo, I won the last house, eleven quid, back home and bathroom needed cleaning again, plus I've put the washing on, put the washing out and got it dry, just need to do some ironing as we're running out of clean sheets and clothes. Fortunately my Good Lady appear's over the worse of it. But it did feel strange being down the club on my own.I also gave everyone a shock, for the first time for years I'm clean shaven, no wiskers.



People were probably suspicious


----------



## numbnuts (18 Apr 2019)

It's dark outside


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It's dark outside


Get away from the lights, give your eyes time to adjust, and you'll see a lot more.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> I've recently been faffing with my bike set up to be more comfortable on long rides. The last add on, tri bars, left me with nowhere to fix any lights so this afternoon I've cobbled a solution.
> 
> View attachment 462732
> 
> ...



Looks very good. I couldn't have thought of this let alone made it!!

You mentioned wanting more comfort on longer rides. Is this the purpose of the tri bars and how do you see them helping?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2019)

Great. I have to be up at 7.00 as we are going to Wastwater for two days walking. So why am I awake at 3.45???

Also developed a painful big toe last night. I can see that being uncomfortable later.


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2019)

Morning all, off fishing today after my swim, not really into the stuff but my brother who is 23 years older likes my company, I doubt he would go now without me.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2019)

Good morning. Very misty, but it looks like a good day is going to be had.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2019)

Good day one and all. Weather looks good. Managed to grab another 90 minutes shut eye.

Now have to make picnic and coffee. Can't find my walking shorts. 

Big toe throbbing


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good day one and all. Weather looks good. Managed to grab another 90 minutes shut eye.
> 
> Now have to make picnic and coffee. Can't find my walking shorts.
> 
> Big toe throbbing




Lets hope it's nothing serious, but not good that you are going to be doing a lot of walking today.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2019)




----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2019)

Good morning folks, its misty and chilly out, I've got a line full out and ironing to do, we're off to Stratford In Avon this afternoon, coach trip with the rest of the wrinklies, icluding a fish and chip supper, just hope my Good Lady is up to it.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Very misty, but it looks like a good day is going to be had.



Indoors or outdoors, baking or riding?


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2019)

Caravan cleaning and fettling today to get it ready for our next trip. Will drop it back into storage until the end of the month.
Lawn mowing and shopping also on the agenda today.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Indoors or outdoors, baking or riding?




Could be all of the above.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Great. I have to be up at 7.00 as we are going to Wastwater for two days walking. So why am I awake at 3.45???
> *
> Also developed a painful big toe last night. *I can see that being uncomfortable later.


Who/what did you kick?


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Could be all of the above.


Home, on the range (cooker)?


----------



## Paulus (18 Apr 2019)

Morning all, a lovely warm sunny day here. Off to north Norfolk shortly for the (long)weekend. Back on tuesday afternoon, and then on Wednesday morning off to the Cape Verdi Islands. I never thought that being retired could be so busy.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2019)

Apparently it is 11 deg here and feels like 8 deg.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2019)

21° C in our front garden at the moment. 
First time in shorts, t shirt and sandals this year.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently it is 11 deg here and feels like 8 deg.


 24.4c here in the sunny south just come in from a 7 mile walk and I'm


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2019)

Stratford upon Avon by coach, fish and chips later.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> 21° C in our front garden at the moment.
> First time in shorts, t shirt and sandals this year.



Still a bit cool here, but a lovely day.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently it is 11 deg here and feels like 8 deg.


Cold here also. Played golf but wore a fleece till 1200. Now 1550 and still cloudy.
Feeling warmer now but that may be the large Cognac I am enjoying


----------



## numbnuts (18 Apr 2019)

It is still 23.1c here......hope this is not our summer come early


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2019)

It is quite warm here now, but still hazy.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Stratford upon Avon by coach, fish and chips later.
> 
> 
> View attachment 462812


The oddest fish & chips I've ever seen.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cold here also. Played golf but wore a fleece till 1200. Now 1550 and still cloudy.
> Feeling warmer now but that may be the large Cognac I am enjoying


Your blood thins as you get older, also when you're drinking which when added together mean you will feel cold.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2019)

We're down the pub


----------



## jongooligan (18 Apr 2019)

Eyup

Been out for a long ride which started last night at 10:15 in York and finished around fiveish in Darlo today.

A few years ago I came across a FNRttC ride from York to Hull, crossing the Humber Bridge in the early morning. What a great idea, I thought and signed up.
The reality was a little disappointing though and that was my fault. It was a warm evening when I set off to ride to the start, which was at midnight, and I was lightly clothed but quite comfortable. The first inkling that I'd got things wrong was hanging around for twenty minutes at York Minster waiting for the start. I quickly became very chilly. Never mind, I thought, I'll soon get warmed up when we get going. But I never did. I'd misunderstood the pace of these rides which is slow and with plenty of stops. When we passed through Goole at 2:30 I bailed out and went to find a bed at an old mates.
So I had unfinished business with this ride and decided to plot my own route that would take me from York at night to cross the Humber Bridge early in the morning. Because I wanted to travel a lot faster than the FNRttC ride I needed to put in extra distance to arrive at the bridge early in the morning. That meant a loop through Selby, Knottingley, Thorne and Goole before crossing the Trent at Keadby and heading up to the bridge through Winterton and Horkstow.
Not a very pretty route but that didn't matter too much as it would be ridden mostly in the dark.

Anyroad, that Sarah Thornton did the weather on Look North last night and said it would be warm with a SE wind today. Champion, I thought, I can extend the route to Darlo as that will blow me home and I can take it easy, stopping at any pubs I find open.

She lied. The wind's been on my nose all day and there weren't any pubs open (that's not her fault though). Couldn't see a bloody thing from the Humber Bridge because it was foggy but had some great creature features.
Two hares; one very close. A deer; also very close. A Barn Owl and a Kestrel dropping from a telephone wire into the verge and coming up with a vole.

Finished the ride off with a pint of McColls blood orange IPA on Durham station.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Eyup
> 
> Been out for a long ride which started last night at 10:15 in York and finished around fiveish in Darlo today.
> 
> ...



Sounds superb, well done.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Eyup
> 
> Been out for a long ride which started last night at 10:15 in York and finished around fiveish in Darlo today.
> 
> ...


Why'd tha finish at t'station, canna ave bin for train.


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2019)

I caught a fish 3ft long, it has been a really nice july day here even picked up a bit of a tan. Currently rapidly rehydrating.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I caught a fish 3ft long, it has been a really nice july day here even picked up a bit of a tan. *Currently rapidly rehydrating.*


You fell in after the fish?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Could be all of the above.



Which did you do then?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Stratford upon Avon by coach, fish and chips later.
> 
> 
> View attachment 462812



Carrot cake by any chance?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently it is 11 deg here and feels like 8 deg.



Was it 8 deg exactly?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Still a bit cool here, but a lovely day.



Bet Stratford was busy as always?
Must be a nightmare if you just want to pop to the shops quickly


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You fell in after the fish?



Could have been a big splash


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It is still 23.1c here......hope this is not our summer come early



Probably


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> The oddest fish & chips I've ever seen.



Errr.......he did say later, that was just the starter


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> We're down the pub
> 
> 
> View attachment 462828



Now I wonder what Classic would have said that was?


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Could have been a big splash


"Fish catches man" reads the headlines in tomorrows papers.


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2019)

3 large vats and 1/2bottle of Prosecco, we are at the beginning of a celebration weekend.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Errr.......he did say later, that was just the starter


The fish & chips were the starter?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> The fish & chips were the starter?



Healthy appetite then?


----------



## screenman (19 Apr 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2019)

Morning peeps.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2019)




----------



## screenman (19 Apr 2019)

Off to spoons soon, this day 45 years ago was my last day as a single guy.


----------



## GM (19 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Eyup
> 
> Been out for a long ride which started last night at 10:15 in York and finished around fiveish in Darlo today.
> 
> ...




Well done! ...I did a FNRttC from York to Hull, I think it was 2012. I really liked it, nice easy route and going over the Humber Bridge. so we may have met


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2019)

Good morning people,   but chilly in Coventry, should warm up nicely later.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2019)

......


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Your blood thins as you get older, also when you're drinking which when added together mean you will feel cold.


Thanks Dad


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> We're down the pub
> 
> 
> View attachment 462828


I really like well done fish......that looks good.
Naughty but good


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I really like well done fish......that looks good.
> Naughty but good



Yes, don't tell my doctor I've been eating fish and chips.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

Good morning campers.
What a beautiful day. The first morning I have not needed the fire on in the conservatory.
We tend NOT to travel over bank holidays.......had a few nightmare journeys years ago and vowed "never again". So we are in for a chill weekend.
I plan a ride later.......and unlike @jongooligan 's feeble attempts this will be a proper test of 20 miles, battling the warm sunshine on the country lanes . Must now the lawns again later. Wouldnt you think they could invent a grass that allows you to select a height and it stays like that (and before Classic says it, I dont mean artificial ).


----------



## jongooligan (19 Apr 2019)

Morning all.

It's a great feeling waking up on match day with all to play for. The hairs on the back of my neck are prickling thinking about today's footy and if all goes well Leeds could be promoted by Monday.

So it's off to Elland Road for me to see Leeds wallop the Latics and wipe out that goal difference Sheffield United have. Really hope it doesn't come down to GD though.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2019)

I just had to go into town to get some money. The man that delivers our wood is going to be bringing it this weekend. That will give us a lot of time to make sure it is dry for the winter. I think everyone and his friend has decided to drive to Mid Wales today. Traffic is horrendous. There were hardly any parking spaces in town. I will not be going to town over the rest of the bank holiday, well not in the car anyway.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I just had to go into town to get some money. The man that delivers our wood is going to be bringing it this weekend. That will give us a lot of time to make sure it is dry for the winter. I think everyone and his friend has decided to drive to Mid Wales today. Traffic is horrendous. There were hardly any parking spaces in town. I will not be going to town over the rest of the bank holiday, well not in the car anyway.


As per my earlier post.....we simply refuse to travel on bank holidays. It is just 'orrible.
Talking to a guy yesterday who took his family for a day out in Rhyl on a bank holiday. He drove round and round looking for a space, gave up and came straight back home.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> As per my earlier post.....we simply refuse to travel on bank holidays. It is just 'orrible.
> Talking to a guy yesterday who took his family for a day out in Rhyl on a bank holiday. He drove round and round looking for a space, gave up and came straight back home.




I went in and came straight back out again. That's it for me for the bank holiday.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2019)

I'm waiting in for a parcel, so cleaned the kitchen, bathroom and baked a lemon drizzle cake


----------



## gavroche (19 Apr 2019)

Feeling a bit low today after spending 4 days with two of my brothers who came over from France with their wives. They left at 6.30 this morning to drive back to Dover. We had a good time though and it was nice to speak my own language properly with them.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I'm waiting in for a parcel, so cleaned the kitchen, bathroom and baked a lemon drizzle cake


Would you have done the kitchen and bathroom if there was no parcel expected?


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would you have done the kitchen and bathroom if there was no parcel expected?


No I think I would have gone for a ride as we have 27c in the sun just now, hopefully go later


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning campers.
> What a beautiful day. The first morning I have not needed the fire on in the conservatory.
> We tend NOT to travel over bank holidays.......had a few nightmare journeys years ago and vowed "never again". So we are in for a chill weekend.
> I plan a ride later.......and unlike @jongooligan 's feeble attempts this will be a proper test of 20 miles, battling the warm sunshine on the country lanes . Must now the lawns again later. Wouldnt you think they could invent a grass that allows you to select a height and it stays like that (and before Classic says it, I dont mean artificial ).


There is, but artificial is a "little bit" cheaper


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2019)

Sitting in the bay window of The George watching the Grockles pour in.







Currently averaging about 3 every 2 minutes - motorhomes and caravans.
Blinking hot out there!


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sitting in the bay window of The George watching the Grockles pour in.
> 
> View attachment 462905
> 
> ...


It's only 1223 though, yer glass is faulty.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's only 1223 though, yer glass is faulty.


It's the second one......


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sitting in the bay window of The George watching the Grockles pour in.
> 
> View attachment 462905
> 
> ...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y_tOx4dN-hI


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2019)

Judging by how empty the pubs are in the village, I reckon the beaches must be rammed. 
Think I'll avoid them and the Tarka Trail this weekend.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Judging by how empty the pubs are in the village, I reckon the beaches must be rammed.
> Think I'll avoid them and the Tarka Trail this weekend.


Might be the prices.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sitting in the bay window of The George watching the Grockles pour in.
> 
> View attachment 462905
> 
> ...


Have to say... .. I cannot stand salt and vinegar flavoured crisps. I like it on chips but not flavoured crisps... euugh.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Have to say... .. I cannot stand salt and vinegar flavoured crisps. I like it on chips but not flavoured crisps... euugh.


Each to their own.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2019)

I am back from a 27 mile bimble. Very hot in the sun. Scorchio in fact. Lovely 
.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2019)

Half of a 'snack sized' Cod & Chips @ £3.85!
No wonder there's an obesity crisis!


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Half of a 'snack sized' Cod & Chips @ £3.85!
> No wonder there's an obesity crisis!
> View attachment 462924


What's tha done to the right toe?


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Have to say... .. I cannot stand salt and vinegar flavoured crisps. I like it on chips but not flavoured crisps... euugh.


Would that be pickled onion vinegar or pickled egg vinegar?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Each to their own.


Indeed. Mrs D loves them. I recall 'stealing' her bag of crisps and shoving a load in me gob.... I gagged when the flavour hit. I've never done it since


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from a 27 mile bimble. Very hot in the sun. Scorchio in fact. Lovely
> .


27 (IMO) qualifies as more than a bimble.......nice one.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would that be pickled onion vinegar or pickled egg vinegar?


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2019)

I'm very cross, we have the best day for months, hot and sunny, a great day for cycling and gardening. But I'm sat here running a temperature and with a belly that's gurgling like an overactive drain, I need to stay within sprinting distance of a toilet, and I don't feel like doing anything more than sleep.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 27 (IMO) qualifies as more than a bimble.......nice one.




Thanks Dave. It was quite hot.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm very cross, we have the best day for months, hot and sunny, a great day for cycling and gardening. But I'm sat here running a temperature and with a belly that's gurgling like an overactive drain, I need to stay within sprinting distance of a toilet, and I don't feel like doing anything more than sleep.




Ugh


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm very cross, we have the best day for months, hot and sunny, a great day for cycling and gardening. But I'm sat here running a temperature and with a belly that's gurgling like an overactive drain, I need to stay within sprinting distance of a toilet, and I don't feel like doing anything more than sleep.


Oh no. That doesn’t sound good.  Was it your missus that had it the other day or am I getting mixed up. Hope it’s just a 24 hour thing and all gone by tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no. That doesn’t sound good.  Was it your missus that had it the other day or am I getting mixed up. Hope it’s just a 24 hour thing and all gone by tomorrow.



Yes it was, and she still isn't right, I've spent that much time clearing up s*** lately that I'm not surprised I've gone down with something, I've been almost paranoid about hygiene but it's not surprising it got me.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm very cross, we have the best day for months, hot and sunny, a great day for cycling and gardening. But I'm sat here running a temperature and with a belly that's gurgling like an overactive drain, I need to stay within sprinting distance of a toilet, and I don't feel like doing anything more than sleep.


Get well soon Dave


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks Dave. It was quite hot.


So you are 'one hot babe'


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm very cross, we have the best day for months, hot and sunny, a great day for cycling and gardening. But I'm sat here running a temperature and with a belly that's gurgling like an overactive drain, I need to stay within sprinting distance of a toilet, and I don't feel like doing anything more than sleep.


Ohh that sounds bad. Hope you are better quickly.


----------



## Lee_M (19 Apr 2019)

Nice ride to Ellesmere boathouse today. Only spoilt by my chain jumping rings stopping dead and me face planting into the road.

Broken teeth, smashed up face, bloodied knees, hands, elbows and a suspected fractured hand. Should have stayed in bed.

In other news, the bike is fine


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Nice ride to Ellesmere boathouse today. Only spoilt by my chain jumping rings stopping dead and me face planting into the road.
> 
> Broken teeth, smashed up face, bloodied knees, hands, elbows and a suspected fractured hand. Should have stayed in bed.
> 
> In other news, the bike is fine


Bloody hell.......you don’t do things by halves! Sounds nasty. Hope you’ve gone to A & E.


----------



## Lee_M (19 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell.......you don’t do things by halves! Sounds nasty. Hope you’ve gone to A & E.



Nope. Need a dentist but they're all shut. The rest is just annoying.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Nice ride to Ellesmere boathouse today. Only spoilt by my chain jumping rings stopping dead and me face planting into the road.
> 
> Broken teeth, smashed up face, bloodied knees, hands, elbows and a suspected fractured hand. Should have stayed in bed.
> 
> In other news, the bike is fine


WoW.....that does sound bad. I really hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Nice ride to Ellesmere boathouse today. Only spoilt by my chain jumping rings stopping dead and me face planting into the road.
> 
> Broken teeth, smashed up face, bloodied knees, hands, elbows and a suspected fractured hand. Should have stayed in bed.
> 
> In other news, the bike is fine


Like for the sense of duty in posting.


----------



## Lee_M (19 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Like for the sense of duty in posting.



Glad it was appreciated


----------



## dickyknees (19 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sitting in the bay window of The George watching the Grockles pour in.
> 
> View attachment 462905
> 
> ...



Pretty much the same here. Had no option but ride through Trearddur Bay today and the invasion of the killer 4x4 SUVs was in full swing,


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Nice ride to Ellesmere boathouse today. Only spoilt by my chain jumping rings stopping dead and me face planting into the road.
> 
> Broken teeth, smashed up face, bloodied knees, hands, elbows and a suspected fractured hand. Should have stayed in bed.
> 
> In other news, the bike is fine




 heal quick my friend. I was lucky the last time I had chain suck and landed on my fat arse, my fault, I'd left it too late to drop off the outer ring and tried to change at low revs and high pressure.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Pretty much the same here. Had no option but ride through Trearddur Bay today and the invasion of the killer 4x4 SUVs was in full swing,


And they park on every inch of grass or road available. Cant blame them too much as its a beautiful area. Porth Daffarch has similar problems.
I would NOT like to be there this weekend.


----------



## screenman (19 Apr 2019)

elp! I am being force fed v&vs. What a fantastic day out there sitting in the garden soaking up the rays at 7.20 love it. Blimey I nearly put an h in sitting that would have been messy. Talking about that I hope Dave feels better soon.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And they park on every inch of grass or road available. Cant blame them too much as its a beautiful area. Porth Daffarch has similar problems.
> I would NOT like to be there this weekend.


You could have parked up on the M62, along with a couple of hundred other vehicles. And not have been able to get out of your car.


----------



## derrick (19 Apr 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Nice ride to Ellesmere boathouse today. Only spoilt by my chain jumping rings stopping dead and me face planting into the road.
> 
> Broken teeth, smashed up face, bloodied knees, hands, elbows and a suspected fractured hand. Should have stayed in bed.
> 
> In other news, the bike is fine


Any pics.
Hope your ok.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Morning all.
> 
> It's a great feeling waking up on match day with all to play for. The hairs on the back of my neck are prickling thinking about today's footy and if all goes well Leeds could be promoted by Monday.
> 
> ...



That went a bit wrong


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I just had to go into town to get some money. The man that delivers our wood is going to be bringing it this weekend. That will give us a lot of time to make sure it is dry for the winter. I think everyone and his friend has decided to drive to Mid Wales today. Traffic is horrendous. There were hardly any parking spaces in town. I will not be going to town over the rest of the bank holiday, well not in the car anyway.



Would have thought experience would have taught you not to go into town on a bank holiday.
Why not just chop some down


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from a 27 mile bimble. Very hot in the sun. Scorchio in fact. Lovely
> .



Nice pictures


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks Dave. It was quite hot.


Thermals still required?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So you are 'one hot babe'



I was waiting for you to say that to her


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Lets hope it's nothing serious, but not good that you are going to be doing a lot of walking today.



All fine thanks WD. Walked 7.5 miles on Thursday with at one point 1100 feet ascent in 1.2 miles. Did 5.5 yesterday. Very happy with the effort.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2019)

Another 83 messages to read so I think I'd better skip those!!

Still early but weather looks good. Dishwasher needs unloading from Thursday morning, last night's washing to peg out. Pak Choi, tomatoes and possibly peas ready to plant up.

At 12.15 off to watch the top of the table clash between Chorley and Stockport. I have friends who support both. Takes me back to my youth when I used to watch Southern League after playing for the school team. Guildford City v Wimbledon was the local derby! I was a City fan, the ground is houses now. 

Hoping Mrs P will take me to LBS to collect my beautiful Cervelo.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2019)

For the beer lovers. Visited a micro brewery pub on Thursday. The Strand in Nether Wasdale. Thought I had died and gone to heaven. Stunningly good beer.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Would have thought experience would have taught you not to go into town on a bank holiday.
> Why not just chop some down




Because we don't have enough trees. . I thought going in early it would be quieter, but NO.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2019)

Morning folks, looks like another promising day today.


----------



## screenman (20 Apr 2019)

I have been married 45 years today.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I have been married 45 years today.




Congratulations .


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I have been married 45 years today.



Happy anniversary, have a great day


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2019)

Good morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I have been married 45 years today.


Happy anniversary! 

Chilly but sunny start here so a 31 mile loop done before brekkie while the roads are quiet.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Morning all.
> 
> It's a great feeling waking up on match day.
> 
> ...



Its all gone quiet over there
Oh its all gone quiet over there

What on earth happened to Leeds?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I was waiting for you to say that to her


I dont like to disappoint


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Nice ride to Ellesmere boathouse today. Only spoilt by my chain jumping rings stopping dead and me face planting into the road.
> 
> Broken teeth, smashed up face, bloodied knees, hands, elbows and a suspected fractured hand. Should have stayed in bed.
> 
> In other news, the bike is fine


If you key in 111 or type "emergency dentists" with your postcode you should get lots of options.
All the best with that.
PS
Hope all is well but if you decide to give up cycling, what size frame is the bike


----------



## numbnuts (20 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I have been married 45 years today.


You get less for murder.......have a lovely day


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Nice ride to Ellesmere boathouse today. Only spoilt by my chain jumping rings stopping dead and me face planting into the road.
> 
> Broken teeth, smashed up face, bloodied knees, hands, elbows and a suspected fractured hand. Should have stayed in bed.
> 
> In other news, the bike is fine




Terrible news. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its all gone quiet over there
> Oh its all gone quiet over there
> 
> What on earth happened to Leeds?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I have been married 45 years today.



Congratulations


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2019)

Mrs P has not looked favourably on my request for a lift to the LBS. I am VERY 

Meanwhile it is scorchio here


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has not looked favourably on my request for a lift to the LBS. I am VERY
> 
> Meanwhile it is scorchio here


Start looking online, at one's you could only dream of owning. Feed drip the hints.


----------



## jongooligan (20 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> That went a bit wrong





Dave7 said:


> Its all gone quiet over there
> Oh its all gone quiet over there
> 
> What on earth happened to Leeds?



Yes, it went wrong - 32 shots on target and only one goal. First time we've lost when we scored first as well. That's in the past now and there's nothing we can do to change it. Looking forward to the Brentford game on Monday when everything could change again. What a season!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has not looked favourably on my request for a lift to the LBS. I am VERY
> 
> Meanwhile it is scorchio here


You need to remind her who the boss is!!!
Ohh hang on, she already knows


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2019)

I posted a while ago that Mrs D and I got some sort of virus thingymajig that refuses to leave us alone.
I am ready for a 10 miler but started feeling weak and shaky (and clammy).
I am now sat having an energy drink in the hope it will make me feel better.
I will report back


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I posted a while ago that Mrs D and I got some sort of virus thingymajig that refuses to leave us alone.
> I am ready for a 10 miler but started feeling weak and shaky (and clammy).
> I am now sat having an energy drink in the hope it will make me feel better.
> I will report back


Well?


----------



## jongooligan (20 Apr 2019)

A couple of pics from Thursday's ride.



Horkstow Bridge over the River Ancholme. The western approach is unmetalled for the last half mile or so and the eastern approach has a barrier to stop vehicles so this is a wonderfully traffic free spot for a bike ride. Recommended if you find yourself in North Lincs.



Hairy coos plodging at North Cave wetlands. Another beautiful spot I'd never visited before. Was overjoyed to find a burger van parked there in what was otherwise a food desert. Next opportunity for food would be York, around 20 miles away so two fried egg and mushroom butties with a mug of coffee for £3.80 were just what I needed to keep the ride going.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well?


Give me a chance
Right.. ... I am off for a 10 mile trundle with Mrs Ds voice ringing in my ear that I am not being sensible.
The thing is she is probably right


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Give me a chance
> Right.. ... I am off for a 10 mile trundle with Mrs Ds voice ringing in my ear that I am not being sensible.
> The thing is she is probably right


Highest "hit" is usually within the first 10 minutes after drinking though. This is over 20 minutes over that.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I posted a while ago that Mrs D and I got some sort of virus thingymajig that refuses to leave us alone.
> I am ready for a 10 miler but started feeling weak and shaky (and clammy).
> I am now sat having an energy drink in the hope it will make me feel better.
> I will report back


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2019)

Today started a bit cool but soon warmed up. 16 miles for me today.


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2019)

10 miles for me this morning, around the marshes and back to pick up some shopping from the village. It's pretty warm out there!
Back to caravan fettling and cleaning, spot of lunch then doggie walking.
Road to the beach is a constant stream of Grockles. Reckon there'll be a few lobsters on the way back this evening.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> 10 miles for me this morning, around the marshes and back to pick up some shopping from the village. It's pretty warm out there!
> Back to caravan fettling and cleaning, spot of lunch then doggie walking.
> Road to the beach is a constant stream of Grockles. Reckon there'll be a few lobsters on the way back this evening.


Lobster Thermidor!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2019)

My report .
Managed 11 miles. Yes @classic33 I know I said 10...... but I lied .
It was hard work as my body just wasnt in the mood for it but, you know what its like, a beautiful sunny day and you just HAVE to get a ride in.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> 10 miles for me this morning, around the marshes and back to pick up some shopping from the village. It's pretty warm out there!
> Back to caravan fettling and cleaning, spot of lunch then doggie walking.
> Road to the beach is a constant stream of Grockles. Reckon there'll be a few lobsters on the way back this evening.


We all (as a family) got badly burned many years ago. We said never again! I would rather go home white than go through that


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Today started a bit cool but soon warmed up. 16 miles for me today.
> 
> View attachment 463151
> View attachment 463152


Does Mr WD not cycle ?
Mrs D will only cycle on designated traffic free areas.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My report .
> Managed 11 miles. Yes @classic33 I know I said 10...... but I lied .
> It was hard work as my body just wasnt in the mood for it but, you know what its like, a beautiful sunny day and you just HAVE to get a ride in.



I'd got no chance, I'm still doing the Coventry two step, I need to stay within sprinting distance of a toilet and I'm very weak. The planned ride today would have taken me to the Licky Hills, a place I haven't visited for a couple of years. I've been out in the garden and it's glorious out there.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does Mr WD not cycle ?
> Mrs D will only cycle on designated traffic free areas.




Hell no. Never


----------



## jongooligan (20 Apr 2019)

A conky 15 miler for me on this.




A 1985 Bob Jackson Golden Jubilee. My favourite bike that only comes out in dry, sunny conditions now. Still performs like it did in 1985, just wish I did. 

Only 15 miles because I ran out of water at seven miles and ran out of legs at ten miles.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2019)

Getting really hot here now.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> I'd got no chance, I'm still doing the Coventry two step, I need to stay within sprinting distance of a toilet and I'm very weak. The planned ride today would have taken me to the Licky Hills, a place I haven't visited for a couple of years. I've been out in the garden and it's glorious out there.


On the possitive side, if you dont make it to the loo the roses will benefit from it


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> On the possitive side, if you dont make it to the loo the roses will benefit from it



. I think the neighbors might object to the smell, but it would bring the roses on a treat.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> A conky 15 miler for me on this.
> View attachment 463173
> 
> A 1985 Bob Jackson Golden Jubilee. My favourite bike that only comes out in dry, sunny conditions now. Still performs like it did in 1985, just wish I did.
> ...


 Nice looking bike.
I took 500mm with me and drank most of it over 11 miles.
Got a 20 planned for Monday.... I will be taking 2 bottles.
BTW.....what is a "conkey" ride ?? Never heard that phrase.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> On the possitive side, if you dont make it to the loo the roses will benefit from it






dave r said:


> . I think the neighbors might object to the smell, but it would bring the roses on a treat.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Hell no. Never


Well once again I doff my hat to you Mrs Dragon.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well once again I doff my hat to you Mrs Dragon.




Thank you.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My report .
> *Managed 11 miles.* Yes @classic33 I know I said 10...... but I lied .
> It was hard work as my body just wasnt in the mood for it but, you know what its like, a beautiful sunny day and you just HAVE to get a ride in.


Why would you do that?


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> *A conky 15 miler for me on this.*
> View attachment 463173
> 
> A 1985 Bob Jackson Golden Jubilee. My favourite bike that only comes out in dry, sunny conditions now. Still performs like it did in 1985, just wish I did.
> ...


Wouldn't a bike ride be easier?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why would you do that?


Eh ??


----------



## jongooligan (20 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> BTW.....what is a "conkey" ride ?? Never heard that phrase.



Hilly, choppy, lumpy, tha knows, conky. Particularly when done at pace.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Hilly, choppy, lumpy, tha knows, conky. Particularly when done at pace.


What a strange language you have up there


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You need to remind her who the boss is!!!
> Ohh hang on, she already knows



Yes. On target with that one. Damn thing has been there for ten weeks - I'd just like to see it, give her a polish


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2019)

Just got home from Chorley v Stockport County in National League North. 2-0 to Chorley. A good game and impressed by the progress Chorley have made since last season.

Several friends I went with now busy planning a trip to Spennymore on Monday. I shall be at Ewood to see the mighty Rovers probably get beaten by already relegated Bolton!!!


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Because we don't have enough trees. . I thought going in early it would be quieter, but NO.



You know for next bank holiday


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks, looks like another promising day today.



Did you do anything nice?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just got home from Chorley v Stockport County in National League North. 2-0 to Chorley. A good game and impressed by the progress Chorley have made since last season.
> 
> Several friends I went with now busy planning a trip to Spennymore on Monday. I shall be at Ewood to see the mighty Rovers probably get beaten by already relegated Bolton!!!



Stockport had gone back top last week hadn't they.
Has this put Chorley back on top?


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You know for next bank holiday


May Day Monday, just over two weeks away.


----------



## jongooligan (21 Apr 2019)

Morning all.

Family gathering down in Yorkshire for us today. There will be about a million excited kids looking for easter eggs in my owd lasses garden so I'll sneak off for a ride on my fixed wheel bike at some point.

Weather looks good again so have a good day folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did you do anything nice?



I went for a bimble.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. Another gorgeous day for us.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Stockport had gone back top last week hadn't they.
> Has this put Chorley back on top?



Yes, correct on both counts. Chorley are top by two points with two games each to play. Chorley have the better goal difference by 6.

I don't support either team but have friends who do. I go to Chorley occasionally if there's a big game and Rovers aren't at home. Must say yesterday was a very good day out.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2019)

Happy Easter everyone. It's going to be scorchio here soon .

My wife is half Ukrainian which makes Easter weekend important in this house. Kids home. I'm cooking. So today is:

Prepare lunch
Plant out Pak Choi, tomatoes, onions
Sow next batch of snap peas
Sow pea shoot peas
Household admin
Cycle club admin
Possibly make rhubarb crumble


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

I have already put a cake in the oven, wanted to make it before it gets too hot (not the oven) the house.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have already put a cake in the oven, wanted to make it before it gets too hot (not the oven) the house.



I was hoping for Mrs P's chocolate fudge cake but apparently not on her to do list.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2019)




----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2019)




----------



## screenman (21 Apr 2019)

Spent £95 already this morning, the heating control has gone kapput.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Happy Easter everyone. It's going to be scorchio here soon .
> 
> My wife is half Ukrainian which makes Easter weekend important in this house. Kids home. I'm cooking. So today is:
> 
> ...




At least you can make a rhubarb crumble.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> At least you can make a rhubarb crumble.



May have to though was planned for tomorrow night.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Happy Easter everyone. It's going to be scorchio here soon .
> 
> My wife is half Ukrainian which makes Easter weekend important in this house. Kids home. I'm cooking. So today is:
> 
> ...


Why is Easter special for Ukranians? (out of interest)


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2019)

Lamb, carrots, broccoli, roasties, gravy and enough Yorkshire pudding to batter the county!!

Nothing but complaints if there isn't a wheelbarrow full of Yorkshires.

Quick coffee and up to the allotment.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why is Easter special for Ukranians? (out of interest)



Generally speaking Easter is a bigger feast in the Ukrainian Orthodox Church than Christmas. Mrs P's father was a Ukrainian war refugee and her mother Italian - she could cook an absolute storm, traditional dishes from either country.

There was a large Ukrainian community in my wife's home town and quite a few Italians. My MIL always made a very special Easter dinner - cold meats, pirohy (eastern European dumplings), lasagne and THEN a roast and pudding!!!!!


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does Mr WD not cycle ?
> Mrs D will only cycle on designated traffic free areas.



Most of Mrs D's pictures show nice quiet lanes. Certainly appear very plesant


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Hell no. Never



You want to get up off his a@@e and out with you


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2019)

Morning all you good people of retirement age .
Not sure what the day holds as I had a ride yesterday and have one planned for tomorrow.
Think I will mow the lawns before it gets too hot.
A couple of hours sunbathing. Its nice to get a tan before the hols..... I refuse to ever get burned again.
Some good footy on tv later.... I much prefer it to be raining so I dont feel bad sitting inside.
I may have a trip to see @welsh dragon if her cake turns out well .


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Getting really hot here now.



Were you


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> On the possitive side, if you dont make it to the loo the roses will benefit from it



That was if you could find some at an appropriate moment


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all you good people of retirement age .
> Not sure what the day holds as I had a ride yesterday and have one planned for tomorrow.
> Think I will mow the lawns before it gets too hot.
> A couple of hours sunbathing. Its nice to get a tan before the hols..... I refuse to ever get burned again.
> ...




It has.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You want to get up off hus a@@e and out with you




To be honest, I prefer to be on my own. It's nice and quiet and i can go where i want.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Another gorgeous day for us.



Yes another of good days at least


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, correct on both counts. Chorley are top by two points with two games each to play. Chorley have the better goal difference by 6.
> 
> I don't support either team but have friends who do. I go to Chorley occasionally if there's a big game and Rovers aren't at home. Must say yesterday was a very good day out.



Knocked the pro game on the head 3 years ago, got sick of it. Season ticket down Villa for 25 years and got back into non league. Dont miss the pro game one bit.
Over the years when there wasnt a big game always watched local non league team and supported them.
Loads has happened over the year and just follow the local team everywhere when I can. Brilliant laugh, brilliant people watch non league so friendly, have a drink with the players, you know them and the clubs directors etc.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2019)

These bleeding waspy feckers seem to have appeared now it's got warmer.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have already put a cake in the oven, wanted to make it before it gets too hot (not the oven) the house.



Dont burn the house down


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I was hoping for Mrs P's chocolate fudge cake but apparently not on her to do list.



Sneak it on the list, she might think she put it on the list


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Spent £95 already this morning, the heating control has gone kapput.



Not the ideal easter


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2019)

It's a walk to church today.Which is good exercise i can put down in my diabetes activity book.And it's all because those pesky Lancastrians are playing hit and run at Headingley.There will be no parking places left none at all.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It has.



I'll be over


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2019)

I say this Cadbury Flake i had with breakfast was very nice,seeing how i have some coffee left,i might just break into the chocolate egg.Goes off to the fridge.Back from fridge with quater of egg,niiiiiiicccccce.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> To be honest, I prefer to be on my own. It's nice and quiet and i can go where i want.



Basically escaping him then


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> These bleeding waspy feckers seem to have appeared now it's got warmer.



Not seen too many yet, but no doubt they will be about soon


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not seen too many yet, but no doubt they will be about soon


2 big ones came in to the house yesterday. I had to catch them and put them out before Molly decided to try and catch them. As much as I hate them, I never kill them. We need all the insects we can get the state the planet is in!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> 2 big ones came in to the house yesterday. I had to catch them and put them out before Molly decided to try and catch them. As much as I hate them, I never kill them. We need all the insects we can get the state the planet is in!




Yep. We have them as well. Horrible big ones.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Basically escaping him then



Perhaps .


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> 2 big ones came in to the house yesterday. I had to catch them and put them out before Molly decided to try and catch them. As much as I hate them, I never kill them. We need all the insects we can get the state the planet is in!



Agreed regarding killing wildlife.
Much as I am not a fan of them I realise they actually a very important part of nature. Plus swatting them only makes a mess. I always assit their passage out of the house.
I know their f#####g stings hurt though as I have found out on a couple of occasions when out on the bike


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Perhaps .



Hide and seek


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It has.


Save me a slice please


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2019)

Morning all.
Doggie walking this morning then strolling down to the village for Sunday lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

I think a bimble will be in order again today.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think a bimble will be in order again today.


I have often said "that Welshie has nice bimbles"
(going by the photos that is ).


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I was hoping for Mrs P's chocolate fudge cake but apparently not on her to do list.


You're hogging the kitchen though.


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Agreed regarding killing wildlife.
> Much as I am not a fan of them I realise they actually a very important part of nature. Plus swatting them only makes a mess. I always assit their passage out of the house.
> I know their f#####g stings hurt though as I have found out on a couple of occasions when out on the bike



We had one in the kitchen the other day, the trouble is I'm allergic to the things, the last time I got stung I ended up in hospital, so I have to be careful around them.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> We had one in the kitchen the other day, the trouble is I'm allergic to the things, the last time I got stung I ended up in hospital, so I have to be careful around them.



Thats always been my fear, but I finally got stung a few years ago so discoved if I had an allergy or not.
Good news was no, but the bloody sting hurt


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're hogging the kitchen though.



Nah I'd finished the prep before Mrs P appeared for coffee and now she's playing tennis!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thats was always been my fear, but I finally got stung a few years ago so discoved if I had an allergy or not.
> Good news was no, but the bloody sting hurt




What a wuss.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

Afternoon peeps. Another 16 miles for me. Glorious weather again. Mr WD has been snacking on the cake while I was out.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a wuss.



So you like being stung then


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2019)

Well..........it is Easter........


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon peeps. Another 16 miles for me. Glorious weather again. Mr WD has been snacking on the cake while I was out.
> 
> View attachment 463396
> View attachment 463397
> View attachment 463398



Very nice


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> So you like being stung then




Oh FCUK no. 




172traindriver said:


> Very nice




In the second photo, my house is behind those hills.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh FCUK no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So we cant see it then. We need to know where to come for the cake


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> So we cant see it then. We need to know where to come for the cake




I don't think Mr WD or grandkids would be willing to share the cake.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't think Mr WD or grandkids would be willing to share the cake.



Dont worry we will soon bundle them aside in the rush


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Dont worry we will soon bundle them aside in the rush



. I doubt that. 2 grandsons are 6' 3".


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . I doubt that. 2 grandsons are 6' 3".



We'll be through their legs


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2019)

Sunday lunch at my local - £6.75.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sunday lunch at my local - £6.75.
> 
> View attachment 463408



Thats what @Dave7 and me are expecting at Welshies


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thats what @Dave7 and me are expecting at Welshies




Yeahl well dream on, or jog on as the case may be.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yeahl well dream on, or jog on as the case may be.


Well, thats Welsh hospitality for you


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2019)

I'm out of the house, out and about for the first time in a couple of days, sat in Hoar Park by the farm, I'm still not interested in food but otherwise a lot better, I might even get my bike out in a couple of days.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well, thats Welsh hospitality for you



Dont know whats wrong with her. 
Do reckon shes leading us on?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Dont know whats wrong with her.
> Do reckon shes leading us on?


Well she is a mix of Brummie and Welsh  I think the Welsh bit is the cake maker while the Brummie part scoffs it


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

I CAN see what you two you are writing you know.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I CAN see what you two you are writing you know.


Well you are a woman which means it takes at least 2 men to equal you


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well you are a woman which means it takes at least 2 men to equal you




Now your creeping. . But it is true.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Nah I'd finished the prep before Mrs P appeared for coffee and now she's playing tennis!


No rhubarb crumble then?


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 463405
> 
> 
> Well..........it is Easter........


Only 278.447 calories a glass.

All the way from North Yorkshire as well.


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Only 278.447 calories a glass.
> 
> All the way from North Yorkshire as well.


Yeah......all froth and no substance.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yeah......all froth and no substance.


Beer today, gone tomorrow.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I CAN see what you two you are writing you know.



But do you know what we are plotting?


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well you are a woman which means it takes at least 2 men to equal you



She probably enjoys two men playing her up


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Now your creeping. . But it is true.



No need to creep round you


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> She probably enjoys two men playing her up


Must stop speed reading......thought you said two men tying her up!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Must stop speed reading......thought you said two men tying her up!


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Must stop speed reading......thought you said two men tying her up!


Before making off with the cake and roast lamb?


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Must stop speed reading......thought you said two men tying her up!



Behave yourself Mo, we will all be getting the wrong idea about you


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



Bet you are enjoying the attention


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Before making off with the cake and roast lamb?


You have more chance of stealing the crown jewels.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2019)

Good morning. Seems i am frst today. A tad chilly at the moment. We will have to make the most of it as it is supposed to go downhill after tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2019)

2nd!
Don't think I'll ever be 1st..........can't wake up early enough.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Apr 2019)

Turd


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2019)

Morning all, nice and bright and sunny out there today off out for a ride soon and then playing with a few dents later.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2019)

Busy day today. Weather beautiful. We have several bees trying to get out of the front room window.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2019)

Good morning,  suns out, washings out, breakfast eaten, last nights washing up's done. I'm feeling stromger, I seriously ran out of get up and go last night, so here's to a better day, getting my appitite back would be a good start.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Busy day today. Weather beautiful. We have several bees trying to get out of the front room window.


Trying to GET OUT ??,


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, nice and bright and sunny out there today off out for a ride soon and then playing with a few dents later.


I must have missed your original/earlier posts so please explain, what are the dents you keep playing with ?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Seems i am frst today. A tad chilly at the moment. We will have to make the most of it as it is supposed to go downhill after tomorrow.


I feel it is VERY unfair. I am sure that when I was working it used to p**s down most bankholidays. Now I'm retired the sun shines .
I blame Europe.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2019)

I had a 20 miler planned for 10.00, a friend was meeting me. He has just cancelled so my day has changed. Off to the store as soon as it opens (for some gardening 'stuff') and then a 12.00 ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I feel it is VERY unfair. I am sure that when I was working it used to p**s down most bankholidays. Now I'm retired the sun shines .
> I blame Europe.




. Yes i remember those days of horrible weather during the holidays and as soon as i was back at work it was lovely.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I must have missed your original/earlier posts so please explain, what are the dents you keep playing with ?



I do something called Paintless Dent Repair, more as a hobby nowadays, I get a lot of satisfaction from it so have no intentions of stopping.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I must have missed your original/earlier posts so please explain, what are the dents you keep playing with ?


He's a closet Workie.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Trying to GET OUT ??,



Yep!!!


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep!!!


Not bee hiving themselves?


----------



## jongooligan (22 Apr 2019)

Morning all (just).

Cracking day down in Yorkshire yesterday - kids really enjoyed their easter egg hunt and I managed to get out on t'cog for a 25 miler around Swinefleet Common, Thorne Waste and Goole Fields. These places are pancake flat and they're where our country stores it's mud. It's in the fields at the moment but come September/October the farmers will have moved most of it onto the roads. Not sure why they do that tbh.

Bianchi Pista on the Lincolnshire Steppe.






No time for a ride today as I'm in charge of Lamb roasting for this afternoon's family gathering. This is of the Northern Branch which has no young children so it will be a much quieter affair than yesterday.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . Yes i remember those days of horrible weather during the holidays and as soon as i was back at work it was lovely.


I meant to ask you last week, what is your bimble bike ?


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Morning all (just).
> 
> Cracking day down in Yorkshire yesterday - kids really enjoyed their easter egg hunt and I managed to get out on t'cog for a 25 miler around Swinefleet Common, Thorne Waste and Goole Fields. These places are pancake flat and they're where our country stores it's mud. It's in the fields at the moment but come September/October the farmers will have moved most of it onto the roads. Not sure why they do that tbh.
> 
> ...


Bit early if you only caught it yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2019)

More scores on the doors. Very breezy. A horrible headwind and I did think it was going to rain towards the end. Still another 16 miles done for me.






The natives were out in force


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> More scores on the doors. Very breezy. A horrible headwind and I did think it was going to rain towards the end. Still another 16 miles done for me.
> 
> View attachment 463588
> 
> ...


Dinner?


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

One for @Dave7

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qIjehdmIE8U


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> One for @Dave7
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qIjehdmIE8U



I will bite.... why me ?
Whatever the answer I wont take offence.... haha, see what I did there. Offence, a fence . Oh I am so funny.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2019)

10 mile ride around to the village and back for a bit of shopping.
Washed car and caravan.
Will have a stroll down the village later for a spot of refreshment.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dinner?



Quite possibly. If we can catch one


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2019)

My mother is from Carlow.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not bee hiving themselves?



Have you got your coat on...............................???????


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2019)

My grandmother was born in 1883. She was 31 years old at the start of WW1. 
That's set me thinking!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> My grandmother was born in 1883. She was 31 years old at the start of WW1.
> That's set me thinking!




I think my grandmother was born in 1888, so 26 when World war 1 started.


----------



## jongooligan (22 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> More scores on the doors. Very breezy. A horrible headwind and I did think it was going to rain towards the end. Still another 16 miles done for me.
> 
> The natives were out in force



Cracking pictures as ever @welsh dragon


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Cracking pictures as ever @welsh dragon




Thank you.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> My grandmother was born in 1883. She was 31 years old at the start of WW1.
> That's set me thinking!



Do you still do that when you retire fully?


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Do you still do that when you retire fully?


Yep - I do an awful lot of thinking - it's nice to have the time to do so.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Have you got your coat on...............................???????


Coit, but it's not cold enough!


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My mother is from Carlow.


As did Myles Walter Keogh.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2019)

I made a major mistake today, I treated my Good lady to lunch at a favourite garden centre, we now have hanging baskets out the front and two trays of bedding plants to go in the garden. Was a good outing, followed a favourite cycle route out, but had to use a different route back to avoid road works in one of the villages, all driven on quiet lanes. I plan to get my bike out tomorrow, my first ride since the trots, I'm not feeling bad and my appetite is back.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will bite.... why me ?
> Whatever the answer I wont take offence.... haha, see what I did there. Offence, a fence . Oh I am so funny.


Gotta give you something to wonder about.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2019)

Busy, busy day

Razor blades ordered
Tax return done
AGM call for nominations
Onelife ID wrist band ordered
Asparagus crowns ordered
Acer planted
Bank account checked
Ride London Club Entry
Final refund on credit cards
Rovers v Bolton
Tomatoes planted
Onions planted

My life is diverse.....,


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Busy, busy day
> 
> Razor blades ordered
> Tax return done
> ...


Can we nominate you?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Knocked the pro game on the head 3 years ago, got sick of it. Season ticket down Villa for 25 years and got back into non league. Dont miss the pro game one bit.
> Over the years when there wasnt a big game always watched local non league team and supported them.
> Loads has happened over the year and just follow the local team everywhere when I can. Brilliant laugh, brilliant people watch non league so friendly, have a drink with the players, you know them and the clubs directors etc.



I agree there is a lot wrong with the professional game. I rarely watch any football except Rovers and I can't think of what would stop me. I hardly ever watch TV football. I could rant for ages but won't.

We lived in Harborne 1980-82. A great friend of mine was a big Villa fan. I had a season ticket for 80/81 and 81/82 - couldn't have picked two better seasons to watch the Villa.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can we nominate you?



I'm already club sec - that'll do me.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I agree there is a lot wrong with the professional game. I rarely watch any football except Rovers and I can't think of what would stop me. I hardly ever watch TV football. I could rant for ages but won't.
> 
> We lived in Harborne 1980-82. A great friend of mine was a big Villa fan. I had a season ticket for 80/81 and 81/82 - couldn't have picked two better seasons to watch the Villa.



I did every game home and away 80/81 and highlights of the following season were trips to Anderlecht and a great night in Rotterdam.
We won today and are now in the play-offs. Interest minimal and I wont be doing any of them.
Non league today and extremely enjoyable.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Seems i am frst today. A tad chilly at the moment. We will have to make the most of it as it is supposed to go downhill after tomorrow.



Did you enjoy the sun


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Busy day today. Weather beautiful. We have several bees trying to get out of the front room window.



Hope you let them out to go about their important business


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did you enjoy the sun


Sssshh, you'll wake her!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did you enjoy the sun




I did. It was lovely.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> More scores on the doors. Very breezy. A horrible headwind and I did think it was going to rain towards the end. Still another 16 miles done for me.
> 
> View attachment 463588
> 
> ...



Wonder what they thought of you


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Quite possibly. If we can catch one



You have had enough practice


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wonder what they thought of you




Probably not much


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank you.



You take some nice pictures Mrs D


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> I made a major mistake today, I treated my Good lady to lunch at a favourite garden centre, we now have hanging baskets out the front and two trays of bedding plants to go in the garden. Was a good outing, followed a favourite cycle route out, but had to use a different route back to avoid road works in one of the villages, all driven on quiet lanes. I plan to get my bike out tomorrow, my first ride since the trots, I'm not feeling bad and my appetite is back.



Bacon sarnie at Hatton Locks?


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I did. It was lovely.


See, I told you...


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sssshh, you'll wake her!



Sunburnt?


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bacon sarnie at Hatton Locks?



No, sausage sandwich at The Glebe Garden Centre Countersthorpe


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> No, The Glebe Garden Centre Countersthorpe
> 
> View attachment 463757


Frozen french fries.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Frozen french fries.



????


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> ????


In that little white pot.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> In that little white pot.



Coleslaw, the sandwich came with salad and coleslaw.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Coleslaw, the sandwich came with salad and coleslaw.


Looks like it's trying to escape.


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2019)

Morning all, bit cloudy today but still nice and warm.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2019)

Morning. Cool and breezy this morning. I'll get a wander soon to stretch the legs after yesterday's longer than usual bimble. Bit of sunburn on the arms this morning I see. Lol.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2019)




----------



## 172traindriver (23 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, bit cloudy today but still nice and warm.



Supposed to be the last decent one and then turning.
Must try to get the lawn cut today


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Cool and breezy this morning. I'll get a wander soon to stretch the legs after yesterday's longer than usual bimble. Bit of sunburn on the arms this morning I see. Lol.



Won't be getting any more for a while unfortunately


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 463770



What is everyone supposed to do then?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2019)

Good morning. . Cooler and cloudier today. I think yesterday was the last good day for us. At least for a while


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2019)

Good morning folks, where's the sun gone? At last I'm fit and ready for a bimble, but no sun.


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2019)

Dropping the caravan into storage first thing, then across to Bideford for LIDL & ALDI shopping.
Lawn cutting this avo followed by a short ride.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Busy, busy day
> 
> Razor blades ordered
> Tax return done
> ...


And what did you do AFTER breakfast


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Supposed to be the last decent one and then turning.
> Must try to get the lawn cut today


Mowed mine a few days ago so feel quite smug


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2019)

Good morning all. Breezy and duller than recent mornings but will still be decent I think. Forecast for the next week is +/- 10C and 20% chance of rain.

Allotment is bone dry and I have a lot of young material to plant out so I'm quite pleased to see a break in the weather.

First job today is increasing the water storage capacity! More butts and hose pipe! About 300 yards from the allotment there is a small well. I can often be seen going back and forth with two 6 litre watering cans. I keep the stored rainwater for emergencies.


----------



## jongooligan (23 Apr 2019)

Morning all.

Supposed to be sunny here but it's not. Some bike fettling for me followed by a short test ride then I'll mow the lawn before the rains arrive.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And what did you do AFTER breakfast



Quite a lot really........


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2019)

Morning all. Overcast here. Not ventured out yet so dont know if its still warm .
After yesterdays ride was cancelled I decided to swap it to today. Mrs D has just kindly reminded me I have a 10.00 at the dentist. Hopefully I will get my 20 miler in after that. Rain coming in tomorrow and temperatures set to plummet so make the best of today everybody


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D has just kindly reminded me I have a 10.00 at the dentist.


11am tomorrow for me too...........just a check up.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Apr 2019)




----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What is everyone supposed to do then?


That'd be upto each to decide.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2019)

I'm in the Victorian Tea Room at Shackerstone on the Battlefield Line with a coffee and teacake, it was a hard cold ride out.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2019)

I have done a load of washing. Bedding changed. Dishes washed. Prescription taken into the quacks in town. And i have vaccumed my car. It is so hot and clammy here now. I will wash my car later on this afternoon or evening i think.


----------



## derrick (23 Apr 2019)

Waiting for a delivery of decking, Made myself a fish finger sandwich with a bit of sweet chili sauce, Yummy. Can't remember the last time i had one. i need to eat them more often.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> Waiting for a delivery of decking, Made myself a fish finger sandwich with a bit of sweet chili sauce, Yummy. Can't remember the last time i had one. i need to eat them more often.


Sounds good.
I am about to do omlette with chips and bread (for the mandatory chip butty).


----------



## numbnuts (23 Apr 2019)

I've just walked 5 miles


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2019)

Front lawns cut.
Luncheon underway.
Will set about the rear paddock next.


----------



## roadrash (23 Apr 2019)

@dave r is that teacake supposed to be toasted??, looks like they have just threatened it with a toaster


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2019)

I've riden a pleasant 52 miler, very good for my first ride after the trots, I thought I'd strugle or fade as the ride went on but I felt good right through, I could just have done without that cold strong breeze. Rides out in that area are always good fun, I don't know the area very well and a lot of the time I'm on the verge of getting lost which adds to the fun.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> @dave r is that teacake supposed to be toasted??, looks like they have just threatened it with a toaster



Yes, I was thinking that when it was served up, but its better like that than burnt offerings.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2019)

I now have a nice clean car. It is all sparkly clean now, but i am now dead. It is so hot. Mr WD kindly supervised while i did the manual labour. He did however carry the buckets of soapy water and clean water down to the car for me, so i supppose that was something.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just walked 5 miles


I will walk 5 miles tomorrow during golf.
The guys I play with will only walk 3 but my game is so bad lately that I tend to walk further to find my ball


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I now have a nice clean car. It is all sparkly clean now, but i am now dead. It is so hot. Mr WD kindly supervised while i did the manual labour. He did however carry the buckets of soapy water and clean water down to the car for me, so i supppose that was something.


To be honest, nowadays I couldnt be ar**d..... for the sake of six quid I drop it at the car wash and pick it up on the way back.


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2019)

Rear pastures cut.
Been out for a 2 mile walk. It's very humid.


----------



## jongooligan (23 Apr 2019)

Made a curry from yesterday's left over lamb.

Fettled my old Ridley Triton (mostly cleaning tbh) and took it for a test ride. I was finding it really hard and put it down to some tough riding lately but then realised that the front brake was binding so came home for some more fettling. Unfortunately I now CBA. Only eleven miles ridden in a nithering E wind.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> @dave r is that teacake supposed to be toasted??, looks like they have just threatened it with a toaster


What's in the packets is Kerry Group.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> To be honest, nowadays I couldnt be ar**d..... for the sake of six quid I drop it at the car wash and pick it up on the way back.




I must admit it was bloody hard work today. I can't be arsed either. Can't beat beat that price. I think it costs £8.00 in Mach. Still well worth it.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> To be honest, nowadays I couldnt be ar**d..... for the sake of six quid I drop it at the car wash and pick it up on the way back.


The day I get someone to clean my car is the day I pack up driving.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> The day I get someone to clean my car is the day I pack up driving.


Well, each to his own but as I say, for the sake of six quid


----------



## roadrash (23 Apr 2019)

@Dave7 you give one these and someone cleans your car..
…


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I must admit it was bloody hard work today. I can't be arsed either. Can't beat beat that price. I think it costs £8.00 in Mach. Still well worth it.


Its near town centre as well so, every few months, I drop it off for a £6 00 clean and get free parking thrown in


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2019)

I


roadrash said:


> @Dave7 you give one these and someone cleans your car..
> …
> View attachment 463801




The old ones are the best.......allegedly.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> The day I get someone to clean my car is the day I pack up driving.



Inclined to agree with you. I reckon a regular clean and decent polish - the wash on, rinse off stuff - makes a far better job than the £6 lads.


----------



## jongooligan (23 Apr 2019)

I have a mate who only washes his car when he wants to sell it.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2019)

Just picked the first asparagus of 2019 - yum, yum.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, where's the sun gone? At last I'm fit and ready for a bimble, but no sun.



Warmer kit required


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. . Cooler and cloudier today. I think yesterday was the last good day for us. At least for a while



BBC forecast looks unsettled for a week possibly


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mowed mine a few days ago so feel quite smug



Not a problem got it done this afternoon, wanted to do it as near a possible to the unsettled weather as it will probably shoot up with some rain on it


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And what did you do AFTER breakfast



Did he go back to bed


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have done a load of washing. Bedding changed. Dishes washed. Prescription taken into the quacks in town. And i have vaccumed my car. It is so hot and clammy here now. I will wash my car later on this afternoon or evening i think.



You've been busy Mrs D.
Seems pointless washing a car when rain is forecast


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I now have a nice clean car. It is all sparkly clean now, but i am now dead. It is so hot. Mr WD kindly supervised while i did the manual labour. He did however carry the buckets of soapy water and clean water down to the car for me, so i supppose that was something.



You should have gone for a nice shower then had an afternoon snooze


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You've been busy Mrs D.
> Seems pointless washing a car when rain is forecast




I know, but it makes me feel a bit better about it. At least it isn't a muddy heap and a total embarassment.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will walk 5 miles tomorrow during golf.
> The guys I play with will only walk 3 but my game is so bad lately that I tend to walk further to find my ball



Sounds like you arent the lazy sort with a buggy


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> BBC forecast looks unsettled for a week possibly




Yes. Normal weather again which means rain. Yuck


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> To be honest, nowadays I couldnt be ar**d..... for the sake of six quid I drop it at the car wash and pick it up on the way back.



+1 
We've had this one on here before haven't we. I'm with you, cant be bothered messing about and wasting the time, however others do and probably enjoy the effort and get some pride from doing a job well.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I know, but it makes me feel a bit better about it. At least it isn't a muddy heap and a total embarassment.



As you live in the sticks there must be loads of muddy heaps about


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2019)

Went shopping with Mrs P today for a variety of things. Popped in to Asda for a few groceries including salt.

Mrs P announces she wants to try low sodium salt to help her blood pressure, which is much improved anyway.

Regular salt is £0.36/kilo
Low sodium is £5.09/kilo

Yes folks that's x14 of ordinary salt. I think that's 1400% but could be wrong.

A BUPA subscription would be cheaper and those nice NHS people give tablets for free!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Went shopping with Mrs P today for a variety of things. Popped in to Asda for a few groceries including salt.
> 
> Mrs P announces she wants to try low sodium salt to help her blood pressure, which is much improved anyway.
> 
> ...




. Mr WD has high blood pressure and we use low salt. Cheap and cheerful. Or you could just cut down on salt intake.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . Mr WD has high blood pressure and we use low salt. Cheap and cheerful. Or you could just cut down on salt intake.



Personally I need very little salt but Mrs P likes more. I went through a period of cooking with little salt and got complaints.

Can you tell me about cheap and cheerful low salt. The low sodium stuff was hugely expensive.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Went shopping with Mrs P today for a variety of things. Popped in to Asda for a few groceries including salt.
> 
> Mrs P announces she wants to try low sodium salt to help her blood pressure, which is much improved anyway.
> 
> ...


The increased potassium can kill any benefit of low sodium though.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Personally I need very little salt but Mrs P likes more. I went through a period of cooking with little salt and got complaints.
> 
> Can you tell me about cheap and cheerful low salt. The low sodium stuff was hugely expensive.




It is just called Low Salt. You can buy it in any supermarket. Just look in the section where the stock cubes, gravies and ordinary salt is and you will find it.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . Mr WD has high blood pressure .


I think anyone would have high blood pressure if married to you 
Thats acrually a complinent btw.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2019)

@welsh dragon - thankyou


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think anyone would have high blood pressure if married to you
> Thats acrually a complinent btw.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think anyone would have high blood pressure if married to you
> Thats acrually a complinent btw.



I bet your blood pressure rises when @welsh dragon is mentioned


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2019)

Morning all, so far this week 2 tyres £125, boiler timer £94, Green Flag £94, all good fun.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. Cooler and duller today. Ho hum.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I bet your blood pressure rises when @welsh dragon is mentioned


Rises ?????
It doubles


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, so far this week 2 tyres £125, boiler timer £94, Green Flag £94, all good fun.


That sounds a lot for Green Flag ?,


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2019)

Yup ... defo a lot cooler today with more cloud. I got up at 06.00 (coz I was awake) and the sun was breaking through. Its obviously changed its mind .Just enjoyed a coffee. After breckie I will be knocking 7 kinds of doodahs out of a little white ball.......hopefully I play better than last week (i certainly cant do much worse).


----------



## jongooligan (24 Apr 2019)

Morning all.

Will fettle the brakes I didn't do yesterday today. Will mow the lawn I didn't mow yesterday today.

Cool & cloudy here - think I'll give the bike a miss.


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That sounds a lot for Green Flag ?,



Caravan recovery included, I will be contesting it though.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Caravan recovery included, I will be contesting it though.


Try Start Rescue. We pay about £28 pa.
Although they will only recover the caravan as part of the package if it's attached to the car when it broke down (which would be the most likely scenario due to the stress off towing, in my opinion).
https://www.startrescue.co.uk/break...MIoO2L5pXo4QIVp5PtCh1-rQoDEAAYASAAEgJzDPD_BwE


----------



## numbnuts (24 Apr 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Caravan recovery included, I will be contesting it though.


Green Flag wacked our price upby 30%. When I queried it they said "thats because you called us out once".
I said "hang on, you dont reduce it if there is no call out".
She told me to cancel then go on line as a new customer. I did that and got it for the old price


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yup ... defo a lot cooler today with more cloud. I got up at 06.00 (coz I was awake) and the sun was breaking through. Its obviously changed its mind .Just enjoyed a coffee. After breckie *I will be knocking 7 kinds of doodahs out of a little white ball*......hopefully I play better than last week (i certainly cant do much worse).


Try another colour, Aurora Pink maybe and see if you do any better.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Apr 2019)

I was just out to clean the car.....stopped play


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2019)

Good morning all. Weather fine and warm despite dire warnings from the BBC!

First ride today since January 28th and my illness. Four guys rode over to my house picked me up and delivered me back again 18 miles later. That's what a proper cycling club is all about.

No records broken but great to be riding. Felt strong and could have gone further, probably 40.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Try another colour, Aurora Pink maybe and see if you do any better.


Oh yes, I can just hear all the comments if I play with nice pink ones
I actually had a good game today and was nicely set to win with a 5 foot put at the last hole......but I cocked up and 3 putted


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. Weather fine and warm despite dire warnings from the BBC!
> 
> First ride today since January 28th and my illness. Four guys rode over to my house picked me up and delivered me back again 18 miles later. That's what a proper cycling club is all about.
> 
> No records broken but great to be riding. Felt strong and could have gone further, probably 40.


Nice one.....well done that man


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. Weather fine and warm despite dire warnings from the BBC!
> 
> First ride today since January 28th and my illness. Four guys rode over to my house picked me up and delivered me back again 18 miles later. That's what a proper cycling club is all about.
> 
> No records broken but great to be riding. Felt strong and could have gone further, probably 40.




Well done Paul.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. Weather fine and warm despite dire warnings from the BBC!
> 
> First ride today since January 28th and my illness.[B§ Four guys rode over to my house picked me up and delivered me back again 18 miles later. [/B]That's what a proper cycling club is all about.
> 
> No records broken but great to be riding. Felt strong and could have gone further, probably 40.


Easy "do the miles" when you're not pedalling.

Glad you managed to get out though. Proves, to the hardest to convince(yourself), that you can do it.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Oh yes, I can just hear all the comments if I play with nice pink ones
> I actually had a good game today and was nicely set to win with a 5 foot put at the last hole......but I cocked up and 3 putted


You'd know they were yours though. And if they improved your game whilst still being legal...


----------



## derrick (24 Apr 2019)

Decking delivered. Shopping deliverd. Rain stopped play in the garden. So a walk up to the town to pick up my euros for next weeks adventure. Stopped for a beer on the way back
The garden is getting there.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2019)

What a differance an hour makes. It goes from hazy sun and really warm to dark, and hazy and raining quite hard.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a differance an hour makes. It goes from hazy sun and really warm to dark, and hazy and raining quite hard.


Yeah it changes like the weather.........OK I've got me coat


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah it changes like the weather.........OK I've got me coat


Raining where you are as well?


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2019)

Not raining here. Just about to take doggie to the beach.


----------



## jongooligan (24 Apr 2019)

Rang the changes today. Took the dog for a walk over the nature reserve at Daisy Hill this morning and in Castle Dene Woods this afternoon where the bluebells and ransomes are making a show. We were getting stuck in a rut, using the same routes over Waldridge Fell day after day. The dog seemed much livlier in different surroundings so maybe she was getting bored of the same old routes too.

Also got around to cutting the lawn and fettling the brakes on my Ridley. Shopping done, hand delivered a job application for our daughter, checked in on the oldies, bought some propane for the van, potted on some tomatoes.......... It's amazing what you can get done if you're not out on the bike all day.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2019)

Built a new raised bed this afternoon. I was running out of space and had some sleepers given to me by a friend who had given up on his allotment. Going to put this one down to brassicas.

Also installed two more rain butts. Brings my water storage capacity to 800 litres!!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Easy "do the miles" when you're not pedalling.
> 
> Glad you managed to get out though. Proves, to the hardest to convince(yourself), that you can do it.



Very true re confidence. Cycling is as much in the head as the legs.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Apr 2019)

Morning all.

Up early as Mrs. jg is teaching people how to do her old job today and has to go into the toon.

Nice sunny, cool morning but rain forecast later so after walking the mutt I'll get out for a ride. Will try to get back before the deluge starts.

Meeting an old pal later so he can return all the cycling tools he's borrowed over the years. He's restioring an 80's Colnago but taking an age over it.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2019)

Morning. Dull and rain not long off here, but supposed to be dry now until early afteroon. I might try for a bimble after breakfast once the schools go in and the commuters have got to work.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2019)

Morning all.
As with most areas its not raining yet but its promised for later .
We had a real good storm last evening with heavy rain, thunder and lightning.
Up early today. Put a curry on in the slow cooker (chicken Bhuna).
Off for 18 holes of golf in a while so a) I will likely get wet but b) curry will be ready when I get back.
Have a nice day y'all (as our American cousins would say)


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. Not a nice day here. Dark and raining and it looks set in for the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Up early today. Put a curry on in the slow cooker (chicken Bhuna).


Yummy! I do like Bhuna


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2019)

Hello world 

Cool but clear and sunny morning. Forecast 35-50% rain.

Last night's rain has really got down in to the soil. Excellent news as at this time of year it can just run off from dry soils.

I've some grass which needs seeding so that's high on today's to do list.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Apr 2019)




----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2019)

good morning folks, sat in this morning waiting for our new cooker to arrive, wet so no chance of a ride, but I have chores to do.


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2019)

Blimey! You lot are up early.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! You lot are up early.



Getting up early does have its rewards. Me n the mutt were first up on the fell this morning and surprised a few deer who were still grazing out in the open. It was beautifully calm and quiet - we were so early that even the commuter traffic hadn't built up enough to disturb the peace.


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2019)

New cooker delivered and fitted, rains stopped, I recon an afternoon out on the bike is called for.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2019)

Sun still out. Just finished proof reading a friend's new website. Allotment time now.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Apr 2019)

Been out for a ride. Couldn't go too far as I'm on call if the oldies need anything so did some interval training on a three mile lap just a mile away. Only fifteen miles but a lot of that was at eyeballs out pace. Buzzing now. 

Was a good session for checking out all the fettling I've been doing on the Ridley too. Forgot how much I liked that bike and it's made my mind up that my carbon bike is going the journey.

Cloudy, cool and windy now. Suppose I'd better do some housework.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Apr 2019)

I'm away house/doggie sitting for the next 10 days, three dogs, one fish pond and a greenhouse to look after


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2019)

Just grabbed an hour on the bike between showers. 11 very hilly miles.
Quick shower then a walk down the village for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just grabbed an hour on the bike between showers. *11 very hilly miles.*
> Quick shower then a walk down the village for lunch.


It's all flat down there!


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's all flat down there!


Come down and try it.........
North Devon is very hilly!


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2019)

We are in Barnsley.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2019)

Scarey, currently parked up in trying without much luck to shelter from the heaviest hardest hailstorm I have been in, this is going to cause a lot of damage to cars, caravans and maybe buildings.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2019)

Purple sprouting and peas planted, chard and spinach sown. Weeding done.

87% chance of rain at 6.00pm. Going to get my kit on ready for the Hilly Thursday ride and make a decision at 5.40pm. Ride starts at 6.15, 25 minutes away!


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2019)

I managed to nip out for a cheeky little 40 miler this afternoon, it got a bit damp in places, I was riding through Brinklow and got caught in a spectacular hailstorm, the first of three, plus a couple of short sharp downpours.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> We are in Barnsley.



Town? (or should that be 'tahn'?)


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2019)

87% chance of rain at 6.00 pm? Nah........6.15 it p****d down just as we set off.

Still another 25 miles, wet, cold miles, in the legs. Average 14.9 but I was off the pace.

Hot shower, jimjams on and enjoying the first home grown rhubarb crumble of 2019.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> 87% chance of rain at 6.00 pm? Nah........6.15 it p****d down just as we set off.
> 
> Still another 25 miles, wet, cold miles, in the legs. Average 14.9 but I was off the pace.
> 
> Hot shower, jimjams on and enjoying the first home grown rhubarb crumble of 2019.


You went cycling in your "jimjams?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You went cycling in your "jimjams?



Don't be silly...........


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Don't be silly...........



He's very silly


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2019)

*Devon and Cornwall Police seek escaped squid!*

Following an incident in which the driver of the vehicle involved stated "they swerved to avoid an octopus". They now believe it may actually have been a squid from a restaurant, which somehow escaped.

The driver involved passed all roadside tests, after the incident.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. We are back to cold and wet weather here.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2019)

everyone. Bright and clear, sunny sky this morning. Breezy and I haven't been out yet to test the temperature.

@welsh dragon I had a good sleep last night but woke early and couldn't get back to sleep. Forgot to take Bimuno last night and this always happens when I don't take it. Have you tried Bimuno yet??

A bit more allotment work today; turning compost heap, build a third compost bin, build wigwams for beans, prick out various seedlings. Then I think I'm on top of everything apart from routine weeding and tidying. I hope so!!!

Soil is in great condition; warm, moist after two nights rain giving ideal growing conditions. Fingers crossed.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> everyone. Bright and clear, sunny sky this morning. Breezy and I haven't been out yet to test the temperature.
> 
> @welsh dragon I had a good sleep last night but woke early and couldn't get back to sleep. Forgot to take Bimuno last night and this always happens when I don't take it. Have you tried Bimuno yet??
> 
> ...




Not yet. I try to stay away from pills and potions as much as I can


----------



## jongooligan (26 Apr 2019)

Morning all.

Sunny, breezy and cool here. No plans so will discuss the rest of the day with Mrs. jg when we take the mutt for a walk. Really enjoy that aspect of retirement; spontaneity, making choices on the hoof or just doing nothing.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Forgot to take Bimuno last night and this always happens when I don't take it. Have you tried Bimuno yet??


I've just ordered some to try. Presumably if you're taking it more to aid sleep than any digestive problems, it would be better to take it in the evening?


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2019)




----------



## derrick (26 Apr 2019)

Bright and sunny here. Am doing a long way round to the pub ride this morning.i am training up an iron man.only the riding side of it. This will be her 4th one. At the moment she can just stay with me. But it will not be long before she will leave me in her dust.its all good fun. I get a couple of beers. She gets coffee.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not yet. I try to stay away from pills and potions as much as I can



I agree but unfortunately I have to take a number of drugs. My GP has been very helpful in reducing these to the absolute minimum.

Bimuno in my opinion isn't a pill or potion. It's intended action is to improve digestion by encouraging bacteria which are natutal to digestion.

The only ingredients are milk products.



Mo1959 said:


> I've just ordered some to try. Presumably if you're taking it more to aid sleep than any digestive problems, it would be better to take it in the evening?



Yes I take mine 10-15 minutes before going to bed. I have always fallen asleep very quickly, within minutes of getting in to bed. What has changed is I no longer wake around 3-4.00 am with an active mind and unable to sleep again which was the case for 30+ years. If I wake to go to the bathroom I sleep again very easily. I regularly sleep for 7,8,9 hours when before 5 or 6 was a good night. As I need to go bed around 10.00 pm I was often awake from 3-4.00am.

My wife gave me Bimuno when I came out of hospital to improve my digestion. She knew about, but did not tell me of, the sleep side effect. It was only when my sleep improved dramatically she brought this up. It took around 8-10 days to kick in.

This is not clinically proven but the digestion side is. There are though good reports from medical people. My advice would be to focus on the digestion to distract from the hope of improved sleep - if that makes sense?


----------



## jongooligan (26 Apr 2019)

Justb seen the weather forecast - storm Hannah on the way so will abandon Mrs. jg and go for a ride.

Also remembered that we're going to see Half Man Half Biscuit tonight. Can't wait.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> *Devon and Cornwall Police seek escaped squid!*
> 
> Following an incident in which the driver of the vehicle involved stated "they swerved to avoid an octopus". They now believe it may actually have been a squid from a restaurant, which somehow escaped.
> 
> The driver involved passed all roadside tests, after the incident.



Is it still on the run


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. We are back to cold and wet weather here.



Hannah's on her way


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2019)

Bright and sunny here. Glad I dont live near Welshie, its always raining there
Actually rain is forcast for here later.
Strange yesterday, rain was forcast for all day drom 08.00 but it didnt arrive till 15.00 and by then our golf was finished.
Got to nip out early as I need a cable for the computer. No idea what I am doing later, it may be just a chill day with lunch at the pub.


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> *Devon and Cornwall Police seek escaped squid!*
> 
> Following an incident in which the driver of the vehicle involved stated "they swerved to avoid an octopus". They now believe it may actually have been a squid from a restaurant, which somehow escaped.
> 
> The driver involved passed all roadside tests, after the incident.


Blimey, where have you been? That was ages ago. 
Mind you, I suppose news takes a while to reach oop north.....


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Hannah's on her way



Thats why I got out yesterday afternoon, originally I was planning to ride Saturday, but saw the forcast and nipped out for a short one.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Is it still on the run


I ask "I wonder what it tastes like"?
And you say.............


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Blimey, where have you been? That was ages ago.
> Mind you, I suppose news takes a while to reach oop north.....


April 18th. You had a mass squid escape down those parts?


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> April 18th. You had a mass squid escape down those parts?


It happened before the 6th February....
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-england-devon-47144891


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2019)

Dogs fed, watered and walked


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2019)




----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> It happened before the 6th February....
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-england-devon-47144891


Arrested for driving under the influence. Different squid incident.


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Arrested for driving under the influence. Different squid incident.


Interesting.
I can't find any other cephalapod related traffic incidents reported anywhere. 
Do you have a source?


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2019)

On a different device at present.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Its arrived here now


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2019)

Managed a beach walk and a walk down to the village with just a light shower.
Had to dive into the George as it started.......







Rugby's on - someone's getting a drubbing. 52 - 0 at the moment.


----------



## derrick (26 Apr 2019)

In the pub.ride done. Great morning.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I ask "I wonder what it tastes like"?
> And you say.............



Dunno, we haven't been able to catch it yet!
Ah, the four legged chicken joke. One of my favourites!


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Managed a beach walk and a walk down to the village with just a light shower.
> Had to dive into the George as it started.......
> 
> View attachment 464100
> ...


Why's the glass, sat on the table, wonky?


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why's the glass, sat on the table, wonky?


Coz it's not on the table; it's in me hand.


----------



## steveinnorthants (26 Apr 2019)

Will soon be eligible to officially post in this part of the forum.....handed in my notice on my 55th birthday on Tuesday. 3 months notice then retiring early. It has coincided with a renewed interest in cycling - been out a few times this week after getting the bike serviced as it has been stored in the garage for a couple years!!


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2019)

steveinnorthants said:


> Will soon be eligible to officially post in this part of the forum.....handed in my notice on my 55th birthday on Tuesday. 3 months notice then retiring early. It has coincided with a renewed interest in cycling - been out a few times this week after getting the bike serviced as it has been stored in the garage for a couple years!!



. Welcome back


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2019)

steveinnorthants said:


> Will soon be eligible to officially post in this part of the forum.....handed in my notice on my 55th birthday on Tuesday. 3 months notice then retiring early. It has coincided with a renewed interest in cycling - been out a few times this week after getting the bike serviced as it has been stored in the garage for a couple years!!




Wow. Another member for the old farts club.


----------



## steveinnorthants (26 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. Another member for the old farts club.


Yes, but a younger member


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2019)

steveinnorthants said:


> Will soon be eligible to officially post in this part of the forum.....handed in my notice on my 55th birthday on Tuesday. 3 months notice then retiring early. It has coincided with a renewed interest in cycling - been out a few times this week after getting the bike serviced as it has been stored in the garage for a couple years!!



Good for you, what type of career were you in?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2019)

I think I may go to bed..............and not get up till the sun comes out.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I think I may go to bed..............and not get up till the sun comes out.


New name Rip Van Winkle?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> New name Rip Van Winkle?



or Rip van Wrinkle.........


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Coz it's not on the table; it's in me hand.



Tell Mr Classic to get to Specsavers quick.............I believe they have some good offers on currently


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2019)

Wet and very windy this morning, I am talking about the weather not me.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. Up at the crack of dawn as per usual. 4 mile run done, steep in the bath and breakfast finished already. Looks like a damp and drizzly day so nothing planned.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. Horrible here now. Heavy rain and bursts of wind (not from me). Very dark. Not a nice day at all and quite cold as well.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2019)




----------



## 172traindriver (27 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Horrible here now. Heavy rain and bursts of wind (not from me). Very dark. Not a nice day at all and quite cold as well.



Sounds like you have a lot of wind Mrs D


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2019)

We are off into town, it seems I need some brown wrapping paper for the products I send out and it will be better to pick them up in town rather than order online, I will update from the TOM chair in Debenhams later.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sounds like you have a lot of wind Mrs D




Yep. Lots outside.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2019)

Blowing a gale and raining - me and Hannah are not on the best of terms. Today is the Brindle Cuckoo Walk which we are booked to go on. It starts at 10.00, in Brindle which is about 1.5 miles across the fields from us, and the Beeb forecast is strong winds (47mph) and heavy rain with temperature feels like 3C. I doubt there will be many cuckoos around...................................


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2019)




----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 464177


A mere zephyr.
We had 70 mph last night.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2019)

Good morning gang .
Its officially a cr*p day weather wise. A good day to **curl up with a good book, a bit of tv and maybe a teensie weansie drink of something alcoholic .
**or I could join @PaulSB on his country walk. Now let me think. Give me a moment. Err uhmm ahh.......nah, I will stick to the book, tv and some alcohol
Mrs D is having to take her car in for some bodywork as she somehow scraped it a couple of days ago. Fortunately it will polish out. She had her aunty in the car and apparently she said "oh dear, will Dave go mad"?
Well Dave just laughed. Its a lump of metal and it happens.


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2019)

Good morning, its stormy Saturday, our friend Hannah saying hello, a dark, damp and breezy morning. I'm not sure what we're doing yet, not a lot I suspect.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Blowing a gale and raining - me and Hannah are not on the best of terms. Today is the Brindle Cuckoo Walk which we are booked to go on. It starts at 10.00, in Brindle which is about 1.5 miles across the fields from us, and the Beeb forecast is strong winds (47mph) and heavy rain with temperature feels like 3C. I doubt there will be many cuckoos around...................................


I don’t usually hear my first Cuckoo up this way till nearer mid May.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t usually hear my first Cuckoo up this way till nearer mid May.


When we moved into this house we would hear a Cuckoo every year. Sadly we have not heard it for many years as more and more houses have been built.
We actually saw one close up while in France a few years ago, a beautiful bird.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2019)

Today it is going to be crap weather all day. A total washout. So reading and watching a film or 2 will be the order of the day for me.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2019)

Pam is in the changing rooms trying on shorts, evidently the wrapping paper was a ploy to get me out, brekkie has been taken in Spoons. Keep looking in for further updates.


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2019)

its our wedding anniversary today , 29 years married and 35 years together. where does time go..


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> its our wedding anniversary today , 29 years married and 35 years together. where does time go..




Happy anniversary to you both


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2019)

I have started a fire. It's bloodhy cold here


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> its our wedding anniversary today , 29 years married and 35 years together. where does time go..


Happy anniversary have a nice day


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2019)

Just taken the dogs up the woods it's  out there


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> its our wedding anniversary today , 29 years married and 35 years together. where does time go..



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA

&

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2019)

Took doggie for a walk along Velator Pill. Lots of dead crabs and dried seaweed for her to eat - she loves it.
Picked up a bit of shopping on the way back then had a trial fit of the bikes in the back of the CRV. I'd measured it up before we bought it, but haven't got around to actually putting bikes in the back until now. They both fit fine, so we'll be OK for our Tour de Somerset with friends next month.
Nice day here but very windy.


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> its our wedding anniversary today , 29 years married and 35 years together. where does time go..



Happy anniversary.


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2019)

@classic33 mrs roadrash just watched that foster and allen video with tears streaming down her face,


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> its our wedding anniversary today , 29 years married and 35 years together. where does time go..



Have a good day, in fact have a good life. It was out 45 last week together for 45 years and 12 weeks, no way was I going to let her get away.


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2019)

sounds like we both found a gud un @screenman


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> sounds like we both found a gud un @screenman



The secret is in the training, I even put the lid down now.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Today it is going to be crap weather all day. A total washout. So reading and watching a film or 2 will be the order of the day for me.


Right.... tell all.
Which films?
Dvd or recorded?
Any popcorn ?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> sounds like we both found a gud un @screenman


52 years for us.
It seems just like yesterday and......
you know what a crap day yesterday was


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> its our wedding anniversary today , 29 years married and 35 years together. where does time go..


Many congrats. Have a nice day.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Right.... tell all.
> Which films?
> Dvd or recorded?
> Any popcorn ?




Aquaman looks good. 
No DVD or recorder. Netflix 
No popcorn either i am afraid.


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2019)

honestly.... aquaman is totally shite


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> honestly.... aquaman is totally shite




Bugger.


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2019)

you may like it , after all we all like different stuff , but me, mrs roadrash, my daughter and granddaughter all thought the same


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA
> 
> &
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow



What a lovely song and video.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> you may like it , after all we all like different stuff , but me, mrs roadrash, my daughter and granddaughter all thought the same




Mm. I may revise the film...


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> honestly.... aquaman is totally shite


She is welsh......she doesnt know any better


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> She is welsh......she doesnt know any better




Go away you.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Aquaman looks good.
> No DVD or recorder. Netflix
> No popcorn either i am afraid.


Do you still have Amazon Prime? I believe there’s a new series of Bosch.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you still have Amazon Prime? I believe there’s a new series of Bosch.




I do. Bosch? Excellent. I will have a shufty.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What a lovely song and video.


Which one?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which one?


Foster and Allen.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2019)

It's so windy here the lawn lifted up


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It's so windy here the lawn lifted up
> 
> View attachment 464196


You had better water that quickly. Maybe some fertilizer to help bed it down


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> its our wedding anniversary today , 29 years married and 35 years together. where does time go..


*Friday 27th April 1990*
50th annual barber shop quartet singing convention held in Michigan.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> The secret is in the training, I even put the lid down now.



Mrs P complained this week I had put the lid down...........when she didn't switch the bathroom light on at 3.00am and was only half awake!


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P complained this week I had put the lid down...........when she didn't switch the bathroom light on at 3.00am and was only half awake!


Why can't women learn to leave the lid up? It ain't difficult.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P complained this week I had put the lid down...........when she didn't switch the bathroom light on at 3.00am and was only half awake!


Hahaha. That happened to me, middle of the night, 2 weeks ago when I was stilll half asleep. The difference is Mrs P doesnt have dangly bits to get squished . That woke me up


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2019)

Sorry guys I hate to see a toilet seat left up it looks so untidy


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Sorry guys I hate to see a toilet seat left up it looks so untidy


What!!! even when you are having a pee


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2019)

My God. You were right. That is a truly dreadful film.


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2019)

can you let mrs roadrash know I was right about something


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> can you let mrs roadrash know I was right about something




Def.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2019)

Today I should have been in Mallorca riding the 312. As a club we had 8 male and 1 female rider there today. The lady rider entered and completed the short 225km route. Of the others all who entered the full 312:

2 chose to bail out and do the 225

4 missed the cut off by +/- 30 seconds and were forced by the organisers on to the short route

1 has just finished the 312

1 is still out there suffering with only 30 minutes to go

I know for certain only one person was a weaker rider than me. I think I would have got totally slaughtered if my illness hadn't prevented me from going.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Today I should have been in Mallorca riding the 312. As a club we had 8 male and 1 female rider there today. The lady rider entered and completed the short 225km route. Of the others all who entered the full 312:
> 
> 2 chose to bail out and do the 225
> 
> ...


I am there next month. I will try that long route.
Oh hang on, you said 312!! I thought you said 31.2.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2019)

I am moving to Poland so that I can retire 3years ago. Only kidding, I would miss you lot too much.


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I am moving to Poland so that I can retire 3years ago. Only kidding, I would miss you lot too much.


Come to Devon.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Come to Devon.



Or Lancashire - a place where everyone matters.


----------



## Proto (27 Apr 2019)

Sold my small business end of last year. Sold the house this week, moving out mid May. Wife and I, plus dog, moving into our camper van and going on an adventure. Chunnel to Calais and turn right, France, northern Spain and Portugal. When it gets too hot we think we’ll meander to Scandinavia. That’s about as detailed we are going to get, just head off and meander about. Quite like this retirement thing.

Bike rack on the back was empty so had to buy another bike, CAAD12! 

Best bit is my wife has also retired but has found herself a job as a moderator/adviser on a commercial forum/message board, 9 hours a week, decent money too. Provided she’s got her MacBook, phone signal or WiFi, she can work anywhere the van takes us!


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2019)

Proto said:


> Sold my small business end of last year. Sold the house this week, moving out mid May. Wife and I, plus dog, moving into our camper van and going on an adventure. Chunnel to Calais and turn right, France, northern Spain and Portugal. When it gets too hot we think we’ll meander to Scandinavia. That’s about as detailed we are going to get, just head off and meander about. Quite like this retirement thing.
> 
> Bike rack on the back was empty so had to buy another bike, CAAD12!
> 
> Best bit is my wife has also retired but has found herself a job as a moderator/adviser on a commercial forum/message board, 9 hours a week, decent money too. Provided she’s got her MacBook, phone signal or WiFi, she can work anywhere the van takes us!


Sounds like a plan.
Just make sure there are plenty of beer stops.


----------



## Proto (27 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> Just make sure there are plenty of beer stops.



Pretty much teetotal these days but trying to find a way of taking our coffee machine. Essential, and would save us a fortune.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. Lots outside.



Good job its outside


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 464177



I see Stockport pipped Chorley to the National League div 1 North title


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning, its stormy Saturday, our friend Hannah saying hello, a dark, damp and breezy morning. I'm not sure what we're doing yet, not a lot I suspect.



Yuk day today


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Today it is going to be crap weather all day. A total washout. So reading and watching a film or 2 will be the order of the day for me.



Did you move much at all today?


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Right.... tell all.
> Which films?
> Dvd or recorded?
> Any popcorn ?



Shame you werent invited round


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Aquaman looks good.
> No DVD or recorder. Netflix
> No popcorn either i am afraid.



Should have invited him round for a snuggle on the sofa


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Go away you.



He's blown his chances


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I do. Bosch? Excellent. I will have a shufty.


Bosch do Shufty's!!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I see Stockport pipped Chorley to the National League div 1 North title



Yes, after beating County Chorley threw it away by losing the next match. Semi-final is next Sunday but Rovers are home so I'll be at Ewood.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bosch do Shufty's!!



How much?


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2019)

I good morning. Very still and looks like it might be a bright day.

The pigeons are eating my newly sown grass seed. Some string, canes and netting required later.

Huge pile of ironing and the cleaning to finish off today.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. A bit brighter here today thank goodness.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2019)

morning the wind has died down


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2019)

Worry is over we bought 3 rolls from the Pound shop. Well that and a new nightdress (no) some new tops, some underwear and I seem to think there was something else. I refuse to buy any new clothes for myself until I get to Turkey in a couple of months time, way better price and quality out there.


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I good morning. Very still and looks like it might be a bright day.
> 
> The pigeons are eating my newly sown grass seed. Some string, canes and netting required later.
> 
> Huge pile of ironing and the cleaning to finish off today.



I put some Wilko's grass seed down 6 weeks ago, I am tempted to rake it up and take it back, not only has very litle of it germintated even the birds have shown no interest.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Shame you werent invited round


Who says I wasnt? Others dont know everything me and @welsh dragon do


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Worry is over we bought 3 rolls from the Pound shop. Well that and a new nightdress (no) some new tops, some underwear and I seem to think there was something else. I refuse to buy any new clothes for myself until I get to Turkey in a couple of months time, way better price and quality out there.


I can just picture you in a Kaftan, fez and baggy pants....... saying "so what, they were cheap and they're good quality .
Dont forget to post photos


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I put some Wilko's grass seed down 6 weeks ago, I am tempted to rake it up and take it back, not only has very litle of it germintated even the birds have shown no interest.


You would assume seed would be seed but obviously its one of those 'get what you pay for' things.
I bought some fat blocks (bird food) from Home Bargains. Again, you would think fat was fat.......the birds were not interested.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You would assume seed would be seed but obviously its one of those 'get what you pay for' things.
> I bought some fat blocks (bird food) from Home Bargains. Again, you would think fat was fat.......the birds were not interested.



There is no doubt seed quality can vary enormously. As a former professional we expected germination of 90%+ and often near 100%

For amateurs I would argue 50% averaged across the range would be acceptable. This year I've used Kings Seeds exclusively. The germination rates are appalling - in some instances 1-5 seedlings from a packet.

I will be writing to them, especially as I've found fundamental errors on their seed packets. If Kings can't quality control their packaging it's hard to imagine the product is correctly monitored.


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> There is no doubt seed quality can vary enormously. As a former professional we expected germination of 90%+ and often near 100%
> 
> For amateurs I would argue 50% averaged across the range would be acceptable. This year I've used Kings Seeds exclusively. The germination rates are appalling - in some instances 1-5 seedlings from a packet.
> 
> I will be writing to them, especially as I've found fundamental errors on their seed packets. If Kings can't quality control their packaging it's hard to imagine the product is correctly monitored.


I planted 20 seeds from a fresh red pepper I bought at the start of the year.
18 of them are growing strong!


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2019)

Off to the beach with the doggie in a mo, then having a stroll down to the village for Sunday lunch.


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I planted 20 seeds from a fresh red pepper I bought at the start of the year.
> 18 of them are growing strong!



Nobody likes a clever Dirk.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Huge pile of ironing and the cleaning to finish off today.


Can't help but ask how you have so much to iron. With age and experience I find this can be minimised.
I trust you aren't one of those readers of ironing labels on underpants.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> I planted 20 seeds from a fresh red pepper I bought at the start of the year.
> 18 of them are growing strong!


Excellent. I've never tried collecting my own seed, which is a function of my career background.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Can't help but ask how you have so much to iron. With age and experience I find this can be minimised.
> I trust you aren't one of those readers of ironing labels on underpants.



We haven't ironed for two weeks!!


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Excellent. I've never tried collecting my own seed, which is a function of my career background.


Morning paul.
I'm starting to worry about you even more.
And you'll be giving us northerners a bad name.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Morning paul.
> I'm starting to worry about you even more.
> And you'll be giving us northerners a bad name.



I'll stop ironing and pop out to collect some seeds!! 

I was born in Hampshire!


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We haven't ironed for two weeks!!



I iron about once a week


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2019)

Just walked the dogs up the woods


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> I iron about once a week


What's this 'ironing' you talk of? 
Is it a Northern thing?


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> What's this 'ironing' you talk of?
> Is it a Northern thing?


It's a sport, for some.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2019)

I don't iron......ever.

I have just spent 20 minutes talking to my mum on the phone. Thank god the calls are free. She is Irish and can talk for hours.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't iron......ever.
> 
> I have just spent 20 minutes talking to my mum on the phone. Thank god the calls are free. She is Irish and can talk for hours.


We forgetting something?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> We forgetting something?




Like what?


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Like what?


We'll leave @Dave7 trying to figure out what you've forgot.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> We'll leave @Dave7 trying to figure out what you've forgot.


Half the time I cant recall what day it is so asking me what welshie has forgotten is a lost cause I'm afraid.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Half the time I cant recall what day it is so asking me what welshie has forgotten is a lost cause I'm afraid.


You might work it out though. Don't admit defeat so easily.


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> We'll leave @Dave7 trying to figure out what you've forgot.



I remember! I replied to the post.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2019)

Woodburner and fireplace blacked. It better not get cold again!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> I remember! I replied to the post.


Help me out here......at least point me in the right direction


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Help me out here......at least point me in the right direction



We were talking about domestic chores, and I asked welsh dragon to do mine for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2019)

You lot can do your own housework. . I have just finished re stringjng my rotary washing line. Looks lurvly now instead of the broken line that was on it.​


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2019)

Just back from Sunday lunch.
Two very nice meals and 4 1/2 pints between us for less than £30.
Glad I don't live in London!


----------



## derrick (28 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just back from Sunday lunch.
> Two very nice meals and 4 1/2 pints between us for less than £30.
> Glad I don't live in London!


Cheaper in our wetherspoons.  I am on the outskirts of London though.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot can do your own housework. . I have just finished re stringjng my rotary washing line. Looks lurvly now instead of the broken line that was on it.​


Hang on.
The last time you ironed my Y fronts you said (and I quote) "Dave baby, I dont mind ironing them but next time could you at least wash them first"


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just back from Sunday lunch.
> Two very nice meals and 4 1/2 pints between us for less than £30.
> Glad I don't live in London!


Sounds a good price for a Sunday lunch but......
What were you drinking ?
What did you eat ?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hang on.
> The last time you ironed my Y fronts you said (and I quote) "Dave baby, I dont mind ironing them but next time could you at least wash them first"





More like, Dave baby, couldn't you at least have taken them off first?


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. A bit brighter here today thank goodness.



Windy or calm?


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2019)

welshie ...you owe me a new keyboard this one has coffee all over it now


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Who says I wasnt? Others dont know everything me and @welsh dragon do



Care to share??


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> What's this 'ironing' you talk of?
> Is it a Northern thing?



Wash and wear


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> More like, Dave baby, couldn't you at least have taken them off first?


I was thinking you were hot stuff......but now you tell me it was just the iron .
At least the scars are starting to fade.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> We forgetting something?



Shes a woman and can talk for hours?


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Half the time I cant recall what day it is so asking me what welshie has forgotten is a lost cause I'm afraid.



Didn't you discuss it last night?


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot can do your own housework. . I have just finished re stringjng my rotary washing line. Looks lurvly now instead of the broken line that was on it.​



Could do with you to help with some domestic duties


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Care to share??


Tell you what......me and Welshie are meeting on **Tuesday and I will ask her if I can share. Cant do fairer than that, can I.
** we were supposed to meet tomorrow but she has to lassoo, rope and brand all the new cows, ready for the market.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You might work it out though. Don't admit defeat so easily.



Anyone would admit defeat with your riddles


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hang on.
> The last time you ironed my Y fronts you said (and I quote) "Dave baby, I dont mind ironing them but next time could you at least wash them first"



Sure she didnt find a pair of Dragos? Sounds like he may have been there before you


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> More like, Dave baby, couldn't you at least have taken them off first?



You could have assisted


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sure she didnt find a pair of Dragos? Sounds like he may have been there before you


Story of my life then. I wear his cast off undies and now you tell me I am only Welshies 2nd choice behind Drago.
Can life get worsererer.


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> welshie ...you owe me a new keyboard this one has coffee all over it now


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> We were talking about domestic chores, and I asked welsh dragon to do mine for me.


Chores, what chores?

And no prompting from the audience, please.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tell you what......me and Welshie are meeting on **Tuesday and I will ask her if I can share. Cant do fairer than that, can I.
> ** we were supposed to meet tomorrow but she has to* lassoo, rope and brand all the new cows, ready for the market*.


Myles did some of that.


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds a good price for a Sunday lunch but......
> What were you drinking ?
> What did you eat ?


Drinks: Bath Ales 'Barnsey'/ Gem.
Food: Roast pork/roast beef, yorkie, cauliflower cheese, Savoy cabbage, green beans, carrots, roast taters.
All cooked very nicely to order with excellent table service.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Drinks: Bath Ales 'Barnsey'/ Gem.
> Food: Roast pork/roast beef, yorkie, cauliflower cheese, Savoy cabbage, green beans, carrots, roast taters.
> All cooked very nicely to order with excellent table service.


That is good then. Never heard of Bath ales but it all sounds good.


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That is good then. Never heard of Bath ales but it all sounds good.


Bath Ales do some really nice beer. Haven't had a bad one yet. 

https://bathales.com/


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> welshie ...you owe me a new keyboard this one has coffee all over it now


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bath Ales do some really nice beer. Haven't had a bad one yet.
> 
> https://bathales.com/


_"The Prancing Hare"_
https://www.staustellbrewery.co.uk/
Been there, works visit


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"The Prancing Hare"_
> https://www.staustellbrewery.co.uk/
> Been there, works visit


My abiding memories od St Austells beer goes back to the early 70s when on holiday. Warrington was blessed with the nectar from both Greenhalls and Tetley's. By comparrison St Austells was dead ie no head and no body to it.


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My abiding memories od St Austells beer goes back to the early 70s when on holiday. Warrington was blessed with the nectar from both Greenhalls and Tetley's. By comparrison St Austells was dead ie no head and no body to it.


I'm in two minds about St.Austells ales.
10 - 15 years ago they were a smallish independent brewery producing some good local ales. They are now owned by US company Molson Coors and are becoming a bit 'ubiquitous'.
I used to enjoy Tribute and Doom Bar, but tend to avoid them these days.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Andy Barnes?


Dirk said:


> View attachment 448421


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2019)

Mrs P out to play tennis. I have two jobs, roast chicken, potatoes, veg etc. and install new outside light for backyard.

Easy.

Prepare food put chicken in our GAS oven. Turn off electricity as I'm not 100% about the circuit the old light is on.

Fail at fitting light as the wiring is very fiddly. Will do tomorrow.

Return to kitchen. Check chicken. Oven is off because I turned off electricity. It's feckin GAS!!!!!

Tea is late. Mrs P is having a long soak and glass of white. I ran the bath before she got home.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P out to play tennis. I have two jobs, roast chicken, potatoes, veg etc. and install new outside light for backyard.
> 
> Easy.
> 
> ...


Cold bath, due to having turned the electric off?


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Andy Barnes?


Nope..........you've lost me..........


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nope..........you've lost me..........


The glasses.


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> The glasses.


????


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> ????


https://www.staustellbrewery.co.uk/proper-job


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nope..........you've lost me..........






Dirk said:


> ????




Don't worry. Classic confuses the best of us.


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> https://www.staustellbrewery.co.uk/proper-job


Nope.......still not getting the Andy Barnes thing.....


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2019)

Andy barnes was a team member on scrapheap challenge his favourite phrase, said in a Cornish accent was "proper job"


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> Andy barnes was a team member on scrapheap challenge his favourite phrase, said in a Cornish accent was "proper job"


Thank you.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> Andy barnes was a team member on scrapheap challenge his favourite phrase, said in a Cornish accent was "proper job"


Close enough.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



Look at the effect you had on the bloke.
Good job it was only coffee


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nope..........you've lost me..........



Thats normal with Mr Classic


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't worry. Classic confuses the best of us.



He's a very strange person


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2019)




----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2019)

Goooooood morning peeps.


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2019)

owdo


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2019)

Good morning people, looks like a busy day, out on my bike in a bit, down the hospital with my Good lady this afternoon and down the club this evening.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Goooooood morning peeps.



Ready for the heatwave


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Ready for the heatwave




I am. The more  the merrier for me.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2019)

Morning folks and folkesses.
An interesting day for me. At 13.40 I will be in hospital while a specialist shoves a camera up** my John Thomas and into my bladder, then waggles it around (the camera, not my John Thomas) to check that the big C has not decided on a return visit.
**as I will be on a bed maybe, technically, he will be shoving it down ???).
I have this every 6 months and although I have shown clear for 4 years its still squeaky bum time.
But....... what a nice day . I will just have time to do a few bits in the garden then, assuming the camera is clear, a pub meal and a couple of drinks.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning folks and folkesses.
> An interesting day for me. At 13.40 I will be in hospital while a specialist shoves a camera up** my John Thomas and into my bladder, then waggles it around (the camera, not my John Thomas) to check that the big C has not decided on a return visit.
> **as I will be on a bed maybe, technically, he will be shoving it down ???).
> I have this every 6 months and although I have shown clear for 4 years its still squeaky bum time.
> But....... what a nice day . I will just have time to do a few bits in the garden then, assuming the camera is clear, a pub meal and a couple of drinks.




Good luck. Hope it goes ok for you.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2019)




----------



## GM (29 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning folks and folkesses.
> An interesting day for me. At 13.40 I will be in hospital while a specialist shoves a camera up** my John Thomas and into my bladder, then waggles it around (the camera, not my John Thomas) to check that the big C has not decided on a return visit.
> **as I will be on a bed maybe, technically, he will be shoving it down ???).
> I have this every 6 months and although I have shown clear for 4 years its still squeaky bum time.
> But....... what a nice day . I will just have time to do a few bits in the garden then, assuming the camera is clear, a pub meal and a couple of drinks.




Good luck with that Dave ....... Hope you've all had your breakfast. I've got to have the camera treatment tomorrow up the rear end, So later on this afternoon the big flush out begins.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Ready for the heatwave



It's been  this morning, misty as well. I'm in Sutton Cheney with coffee and toast.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2019)

GM said:


> Good luck with that Dave ....... Hope you've all had your breakfast. I've got to have the camera treatment tomorrow up the rear end, So later on this afternoon the big flush out begins.


Never had that pleasure. Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Never had that pleasure. Hope everything goes well for you.



It's OK till you get to the first P afterwards.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning folks and folkesses.
> An interesting day for me. At 13.40 I will be in hospital while a specialist shoves a camera up** my John Thomas and into my bladder, then waggles it around (the camera, not my John Thomas) to check that the big C has not decided on a return visit.
> **as I will be on a bed maybe, technically, he will be shoving it down ???).
> I have this every 6 months and although I have shown clear for 4 years its still squeaky bum time.
> But....... what a nice day . I will just have time to do a few bits in the garden then, assuming the camera is clear, a pub meal and a couple of drinks.



Good luck, hope it's all nice and straight forward. I had it done about forty years ago, growth removed then three check ups.


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2019)

Good luck @Dave7 hope all goes well


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> It's OK till you get to the first P afterwards.


Why?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Good luck, hope it's all nice and straight forward. I had it done about forty years ago, growth removed then three check ups.


They say I will be on the camera for life as it was the most aggresive type of tumour with a high % of returning. Every 6 months and if he decides it, it goes to anually.


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why?



coz the first pee after the procedure feels like pissing broken glass, well it did for me


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> coz the first pee after the procedure feels like pissing broken glass, well it did for me


Never had that with the "rear-view" camera.


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2019)

well nor have I , ive never had it, but I have had the front view camera


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning folks and folkesses.
> An interesting day for me. At 13.40 I will be in hospital while a specialist shoves a camera up** my John Thomas and into my bladder, then waggles it around (the camera, not my John Thomas) to check that the big C has not decided on a return visit.
> **as I will be on a bed maybe, technically, he will be shoving it down ???).
> I have this every 6 months and although I have shown clear for 4 years its still squeaky bum time.
> But....... what a nice day . I will just have time to do a few bits in the garden then, assuming the camera is clear, a pub meal and a couple of drinks.


Good luck


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2019)

Doggie walked on a dull and damp Croyde beach.


----------



## derrick (29 Apr 2019)

Finalizing our route to Ghent, leaving early hours of Tuesday morning, Driving down to Dover, leave car there jump on a ferry to Calais. Ride to Ypres for lunch then onto Ghent, spend two nights in Ghent, then ride to Brugees for lunch then back to calais for the evening ferry home. Looking forward to the Belgium beers and food, a bit of sight seeing along the way. 230 miles over three days, it's been a year since my last boys ride adventure, am really looking forward to it,


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> coz the first pee after the procedure feels like pissing broken glass, well it did for me



It was the same for me after I had it up the front, I still remember it forty years later.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2019)

I got a cheeky 51 miles i this morning, cold and misty at first but warming up nicely as the ride went on, went down Purley Chase on the way out and climbed it on the way back, it looks very pretty with the bluebells in the wood.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2019)

This came up on my facebook page and gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Paulus (29 Apr 2019)

Welcome fellow retirees. I am sunning myself in Boa Vista one of the Cape Verde Islands. I hear that the weather at home is a tad cool .


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Welcome fellow retirees. I am sunning myself in Boa Vista one of the Cape Verde Islands. I hear that the weather at home is a tad cool .
> View attachment 464438



When are you back? I just want to know how long to have you on my ignore list.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> ....I hear that the weather at home is a tad cool .


Only for the next couple of days. Apparently, we will be having a 'Spanish plume' that will bring hot weather through to the end of July - starting this weekend.

https://mol.im/a/6970485


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Only for the next couple of days. Apparently, we will be having a 'Spanish plume' that will bring hot weather through to the end of July - starting this weekend.
> 
> https://mol.im/a/6970485




Or not


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2019)

Paulus said:


> Welcome fellow retirees. I am sunning myself in Boa Vista one of the Cape Verde Islands. I hear that the weather at home is a tad cool .
> View attachment 464438


I have given that a like just so I CAN THEN UNLIKE IT


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2019)

Well, this is nice to know.......
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...places-index-devon-tops-quality-of-life-study


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am. The more  the merrier for me.



I bet you like more


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning folks and folkesses.
> An interesting day for me. At 13.40 I will be in hospital while a specialist shoves a camera up** my John Thomas and into my bladder, then waggles it around (the camera, not my John Thomas) to check that the big C has not decided on a return visit.
> **as I will be on a bed maybe, technically, he will be shoving it down ???).
> I have this every 6 months and although I have shown clear for 4 years its still squeaky bum time.
> But....... what a nice day . I will just have time to do a few bits in the garden then, assuming the camera is clear, a pub meal and a couple of drinks.



I hope it all went well and you enjoyed a few afterwards!


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> coz the first pee after the procedure feels like pissing broken glass, well it did for me


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2019)

I will be last tonight or first for tomorrow.
Camera jobbie up the Johnson went as well as it could......very little pain. It showed everything clear so, as its gone 4 years since the op' the specialist has moved me from 6 monthly to 12 monthly.
I am now sat with a celebratory whisky


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Only for the next couple of days. Apparently, we will be having a 'Spanish plume' that will bring hot weather through to the end of July - starting this weekend.
> 
> https://mol.im/a/6970485



Fingers crossed at least we have some decent settled weather


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Or not



Dont be so negative Welshie 
Or we may have to arrange the camera for you


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will be last tonight or first for tomorrow.
> Camera jobbie up the Johnson went as well as it could......very little pain. It showed everything clear so, as its gone 4 years since the op' the specialist has moved me from 6 monthly to 12 monthly.
> I am now sat with a celebratory whisky



Good news


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2019)

As you may have all forgot I got rushed into hospital in Turkey 10 months ago, herniated disc. Anyways, my leg muscles just vanished in a week, it took all my concentration to straighten my left leg let alone put any weight on it. Yet this afternoon I had what I consider my best ride since, 15 miles in under 60 minutes, a long way down on 10 months ago but it certainly felt good. I still have a lot of pain in the muscles of my lower back, I still have severe pins and needles in my left leg and my left knee feels like I am kneeling on a broken saucer when I kneel down. So, I am sitting here feeling happy that cycling maybe in my future still.

That and the pain management people phoned on Thursday, they were supposed to call before February 22nd, I am seeing them Wednesday, so that should be interesting.

Not sure why I wrote that lot.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> As you may have all forgot I got rushed into hospital in Turkey 10 months ago, herniated disc. Anyways, my leg muscles just vanished in a week, it took all my concentration to straighten my left leg let alone put any weight on it. Yet this afternoon I had what I consider my best ride since, 15 miles in under 60 minutes, a long way down on 10 months ago but it certainly felt good. I still have a lot of pain in the muscles of my lower back, I still have severe pins and needles in my left leg and my left knee feels like I am kneeling on a broken saucer when I kneel down. So, I am sitting here feeling happy that cycling maybe in my future still.
> 
> That and the pain management people phoned on Thursday, they were supposed to call before February 22nd, I am seeing them Wednesday, so that should be interesting.
> 
> Not sure why I wrote that lot.




Well done.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will be last tonight or first for tomorrow.
> Camera jobbie up the Johnson went as well as it could......very little pain. It showed everything clear so, as its gone 4 years since the op' the specialist has moved me from 6 monthly to 12 monthly.
> I am now sat with a celebratory whisky


What's the Whisky(Note spelling) drinking?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2019)

Missed this morning as I was late up and had to get to a routine screening for Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm. This is a relatively new screening for men in their 65th year. Nothing found I'm glad to say. No connection with my recent illness.

@Dave7 and @screenman well done guys. Good news.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> What's the Whisky(Note spelling) drinking?


Bog standard blended with a drop of lemenade in. Its a case of quantity over quality.
Its a nice relief when told its clear so a few drinks followed by an early night beckons


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Bog standard blended with a drop of lemenade in. Its a case of quantity over quality.
> Its a nice relief when told its clear so a few drinks followed by an early night beckons


I'd stick to lemonade with a drop of whisky, from here on.

Good news though.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> As you may have all forgot I got rushed into hospital in Turkey 10 months ago, herniated disc. Anyways, my leg muscles just vanished in a week, it took all my concentration to straighten my left leg let alone put any weight on it. Yet this afternoon I had what I consider my best ride since, 15 miles in under 60 minutes, a long way down on 10 months ago but it certainly felt good. I still have a lot of pain in the muscles of my lower back, I still have severe pins and needles in my left leg and my left knee feels like I am kneeling on a broken saucer when I kneel down. So, I am sitting here feeling happy that cycling maybe in my future still.
> 
> That and the pain management people phoned on Thursday, they were supposed to call before February 22nd, I am seeing them Wednesday, so that should be interesting.
> 
> Not sure why I wrote that lot.



Well done and hopefully there will be further improvements over time


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> As you may have all forgot I got rushed into hospital in Turkey 10 months ago, herniated disc. Anyways, my leg muscles just vanished in a week, it took all my concentration to straighten my left leg let alone put any weight on it. Yet this afternoon I had what I consider my best ride since, 15 miles in under 60 minutes, a long way down on 10 months ago but it certainly felt good. I still have a lot of pain in the muscles of my lower back, I still have severe pins and needles in my left leg and my left knee feels like I am kneeling on a broken saucer when I kneel down. So, I am sitting here feeling happy that cycling maybe in my future still.
> 
> That and the pain management people phoned on Thursday, they were supposed to call before February 22nd, I am seeing them Wednesday, so that should be interesting.
> 
> Not sure why I wrote that lot.



Well done!


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2019)

Morning all, me again. Thanks for all the likes from last night.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2019)

Morning folks. Might be a nice day today by the looks of it.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Might be a nice day today by the looks of it.



Hopefully the good weather is on its way


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2019)

Off out on the bike to Barnstaple this morning for some shopping.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> As you may have all forgot I got rushed into hospital in Turkey 10 months ago, herniated disc. Anyways, my leg muscles just vanished in a week, it took all my concentration to straighten my left leg let alone put any weight on it. Yet this afternoon I had what I consider my best ride since, 15 miles in under 60 minutes, a long way down on 10 months ago but it certainly felt good. I still have a lot of pain in the muscles of my lower back, I still have severe pins and needles in my left leg and my left knee feels like I am kneeling on a broken saucer when I kneel down. So, I am sitting here feeling happy that cycling maybe in my future still.
> 
> That and the pain management people phoned on Thursday, they were supposed to call before February 22nd, I am seeing them Wednesday, so that should be interesting.
> 
> Not sure why I wrote that lot.


I didnt reply last night (other things filled my mind).
Not sure how long Ive been on the 'old farts' section but dont recall any of that. It sounds awful and I am glad to see things improving for you.
Do you have a history of back problems or was it out of the blue ?


----------



## numbnuts (30 Apr 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2019)

Morning all. What a nice day. 
I have some jobs to do but plan a 20 miler around mid day...... when it warms up.
My phone (bbc weather) is showing rain all day tomorrow and Thursday so we should make the best of it.
A BBQ is planned for later this afternoon


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2019)

Good morning folks, back at yoga after the Easter break this morning, hope the teacher is going to go easy on us. then its chores and tidying the garden. No answers from my Good Ladies hospital apointment, just more tests, and no luck down the club last night, didn't win a thing.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2019)

Good day everyone. Glorious weather at the moment and I think will last the day.

A lot of pottering type jobs today. Including letting the bees out of the front room. This is now a morning ritual and I'm wondering if we have a nest. I love bees, hugely important insect but not living permanently in the house!!


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good day everyone. Glorious weather at the moment and I think will last the day.
> 
> A lot of pottering type jobs today. Including letting the bees out of the front room. This is now a morning ritual and I'm wondering if we have a nest. I love bees, hugely important insect but not living permanently in the house!!



Do you have a cavity under the floor? perhaps in there.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Do you have a cavity under the floor? perhaps in there.



Yes we do have a cavity floor. Problem is we have a wood floor with interlocking planks.The only way in is with a saw!!

TBH I'm more concerned about the bees than anything. I like bees! Strange though it may sound.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Apr 2019)

Highlight of the day, going for a check up at the dentist


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good day everyone. Glorious weather at the moment and I think will last the day.
> 
> A lot of pottering type jobs today. Including letting the bees out of the front room. This is now a morning ritual and I'm wondering if we have a nest. I love bees, hugely important insect but not living permanently in the house!!


Squatters?

Give them a rent book(Recently proved by researchers that they can do maths), so no excuse for not paying.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> *Yes we do have a cavity floor. Problem is we have a wood floor with interlocking planks.The only way in is with a saw!!*
> 
> TBH I'm more concerned about the bees than anything. I like bees! Strange though it may sound.


That's just plain ridiculous. When was the last time you saw a bee with a saw?


----------



## GM (30 Apr 2019)

Morning all. Wish I could have my porridge this morning instead of this 'orrible Moviprep


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's just plain ridiculous. When was the last time you saw a bee with a saw?


You REALLY do make me laugh out loud sometimes.........I also have a cup of coffee next to my laptop!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's just plain ridiculous. When was the last time you saw a bee with a saw?


Must have been one of these, according to Wikipedia.

*Buzzsaw* is a common alternative name for a circular saw.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2019)

Morning ride done.
Shower followed by lunch next.
Doggie walking this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> You REALLY do make me laugh out loud sometimes.........I also have a cup of coffee next to my laptop!




I'm glad he makes someone laugh.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning ride done.
> Shower followed by lunch next.
> Doggie walking this afternoon.


I sometimes miss having a dog, but not quite enough to get another at the moment. Maybe a few years down the line when I am too decrepit to cycle much. Lol


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yes we do have a cavity floor. Problem is we have a wood floor with interlocking planks.The only way in is with a saw!!
> 
> TBH I'm more concerned about the bees than anything. I like bees! Strange though it may sound.



You probably have a pair of ventilation bricks on the outside wall, if the bee's are under the floor these are probably where the bee's are coming and going, the ones getting in the house are likely to be using small gaps between the wall, floor and skirting boards. You'll need to get part of the floor up to evict them. Like you I like bee's, they do an important job.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm glad he makes someone laugh.


Wotsthasaying


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wotsthasaying




Me?


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Me?


Ay, thee


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I sometimes miss having a dog, but not quite enough to get another at the moment. Maybe a few years down the line when I am too decrepit to cycle much. Lol


I missed a dog once
but I got it next time


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Me?


Ahh, the picture of innocence.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. What a nice day.
> I have some jobs to do but plan a 20 miler around mid day...... when it warms up.
> My phone (bbc weather) is showing rain all day tomorrow and Thursday so we should make the best of it.
> A BBQ is planned for later this afternoon



Have you achieved much of what you set out to do?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, back at yoga after the Easter break this morning, hope the teacher is going to go easy on us. then its chores and tidying the garden. No answers from my Good Ladies hospital apointment, just more tests, and no luck down the club last night, didn't win a thing.



Sounds like the winning run has come to an end?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> You REALLY do make me laugh out loud sometimes.........I also have a cup of coffee next to my laptop!



A rather odd character, wonder what he was like at school?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Must have been one of these, according to Wikipedia.
> 
> *Buzzsaw* is a common alternative name for a circular saw.



You're getting as barmy as Classic


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm glad he makes someone laugh.



Doesn't he make you laugh?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh, the picture of innocence.



Chance would be a fine thing


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> A rather odd character, wonder what he was like at school?


What makes you think he went to school?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What makes you think he went to school?



Maybe a special kind of one


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh, the picture of innocence.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Not THAT innocent


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sounds like the winning run has come to an end?



It does indeed, I'm sure there will be another one coming along in the future.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Maybe a special kind of one


Well it was 'Approved'.......


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> You probably have a pair of ventilation bricks on the outside wall, if the bee's are under the floor these are probably where the bee's are coming and going, the ones getting in the house are likely to be using small gaps between the wall, floor and skirting boards. You'll need to get part of the floor up to evict them. Like you I like bee's, they do an important job.



Yep, I think you're right. It could even be the ones I let out every morning simply come home in the evening.

I think these are solitary bees so shall leave them to come and go. Idle buggers could learn to use the air vents in the morning.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



Different to what I have heard


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> It does indeed, I'm sure there will be another one coming along in the future.



Hope so


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

Dirk said:


> Well it was 'Approved'.......




Hes been remarkably quiet


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, I think you're right. It could even be the ones I let out every morning simply come home in the evening.
> 
> I think these are solitary bees so shall leave them to come and go. Idle buggers could learn to use the air vents in the morning.



Have a stern word with them


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I didnt reply last night (other things filled my mind).
> Not sure how long Ive been on the 'old farts' section but dont recall any of that. It sounds awful and I am glad to see things improving for you.
> Do you have a history of back problems or was it out of the blue ?



This one was out of the blue as it is my lower back, I had another disc herniate about 20 years ago much higher up, not much fun that is for sure.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> This one was out of the blue as it is my lower back, I had another disc herniate about 20 years ago much higher up, not much fun that is for sure.


For sure.
I did my back 50+years ago while lifting something at work. It still "goes" on me every few months. Been in&out of hospital and spent a fortune on various private types. Strangely its got better in recent years.
Nice to know yours is improving


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2019)

So installed new backyard light. Now have to wait till dark to see if I have the settings right!


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> A rather odd character, wonder what he was like at school?


With a metalwork teacher nicknamed _"Mad Jack"_ do you really want an answer?


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What makes you think he went to school?


English 
Literature "O" Level C
Language 2
Maths 2
5/1 1
5/2 2
5/3 1(99% in the written side)
5/4 4
5/5 2

And if it were Week Two, it'd be 5/3, 5/1, 5/4 & 5/2. All doubles


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> With a metalwork teacher nicknamed _"Mad Jack"_ do you really want an answer?



We had a motor mechanics teacher named Mr Bell, he also taught campanology.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Apr 2019)

I had my appraisal today, boss asked me if I was planning on retiring..erm...yes at some point


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> English
> Literature "O" Level C
> Language 2
> Maths 2
> ...


Hang about..... you have to bè over 25 to join the old farts section.
I left school with.........
...... 
..... 
Absolutely nothing. I was 15 and walked out with zilch (which accounts for my spelling).


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hang about..... you have to bè over 25 to join the old farts section.
> I left school with.........
> ......
> .....
> Absolutely nothing. I was 15 and walked out with zilch (which accounts for my spelling).


Missed R.E. off/out, 3.

5/1 being Physics1
5/2 being History
5/3 being Woodwork2
5/4 being Metalwork
5/5 being Geometrical and Engineering Drawing.

1 Not allowed to do chemistry after the third year. Something to do with explosions in the classrooms.

2 Year Head contested the written result, but couldn't get it changed. How the correct answer was worded.


You've had chance since to expand on what you learnt.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hang about..... you have to bè over 25 to join the old farts section.
> I left school with.........
> ......
> .....
> Absolutely nothing. I was 15 and walked out with zilch (which accounts for my spelling).




Same here I am afraid. Left school at 15 with nothing. Finished on the Friday and started work on the Monday morning.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2019)

I stayed on to do O levels but got asked to leave before I sat them.


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hang about..... you have to bè over 25 to join the old farts section.
> I left school with.........
> ......
> .....
> Absolutely nothing. I was 15 and walked out with zilch (which accounts for my spelling).



And me, left at 15 no qualifications, the day after I left school I started work.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> I stayed on to do O levels but got asked to leave before I sat them.


Nothing to do with explosions in the classrooms?


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nothing to do with explosions in the classrooms?



Disrupting influence was the description given to my parents, I was a real wrong un until I met and married Pam at just 18 years old. Married life and a son changed me into a far better person, funny thing is 5 years after leaving school I sold a car to my old form teacher, this from my own car site. That same teacher also encouraged my cycling when at school.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> With a metalwork teacher nicknamed _"Mad Jack"_ do you really want an answer?



Wonder what the pair of you manufactured?


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Disrupting influence was the description given to my parents, I was a real wrong un until I met and married Pam at just 18 years old. Married life and a son changed me into a far better person, funny thing is 5 years after leaving school I sold a car to my old form teacher, this from my own car site. That same teacher also encouraged my cycling when at school.


I wasn't that bad, just good at making things go "bang" in the chemistry lab. They felt "it would be safer", but never said who for!


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wonder what the pair of you manufactured?


Exercising my right to remain silent.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> I wasn't that bad, just good at making things go "bang" in the chemistry lab. They felt "it would be safer", but never said who for!



Are your neigbours safe?
You havent thought of restarting your education?


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

172traindriver said:


> *Are your neigbours safe?*
> You havent thought of restarting your education?


For now!


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> For now!



Glad to hear that!


----------



## screenman (1 May 2019)

Morning all, an appointment at the pain clinic at 9am, I googled the name of the person I am seeing and it came up with a vet, but worrying.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2019)

@screenman good luck at the clinic.

Good morning everyone. Grey and miserable here. Having a quick brew, chocolate biscuit and hopefully back to sleep next.

Yesterday following weeks of confusing discussion the DVLA finally confirmed my driving licence is revoked from the day of my operation. Oddly the letter gives the date of revoking as 27/04 but then explains the driving ban is from 01/02!!!! Even odder is the reason my licence is revoked is because I had a drain inserted in my skull, no mention of the brain haemorrage!!!!!

I can apply for a new licence on June 8th and drive from August 1st.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2019)

Oh yes, I forgot. Later this morning I am going to a"Community Coffee Morning" organised by the WI.

I have not made scones nor do I know the words to Jerusalem.......


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes, I forgot. Later this morning I am going to a"Community Coffee Morning" organised by the WI.
> 
> I have not made scones nor do I know the words to Jerusalem.......


But you will be wearing tights, frilly knickers and a knee length tweed skirt.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2019)

Morning all.
Grey sky and light rain here. Shame really as I am playing golf at a dead dead dead posh place . Its Portals championship course out towards Chester AND its a freebie.
I was going to invite @classic33 but the course rules state "no person known to be a disruptive influence or who is likely to cause explosions on the course".
I did invite @welsh dragon but she hasn't responded (I wonder why?).
I was at this place a few years ago and I recall the beer was a crazy price......like over £6.00 a pint. Playing with peopke I know so it should be a good day.
Enjoy your day peeps.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But you will be wearing tights, frilly knickers and a knee length tweed skirt.



Sssshhhhh.............


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Grey sky and light rain here. Shame really as I am playing golf at a dead dead dead posh place . Its Portals championship course out towards Chester AND its a freebie.
> I was going to invite @classic33 but the course rules state "no person known to be a disruptive influence or who is likely to cause explosions on the course".
> I did invite @welsh dragon but she hasn't responded (I wonder why?).
> ...




I recieved your invitation, but to be honest, seeing grown men hitting little balls around is a bit boring for me. Besides, you said you only had £9.50 to spend. That would only have got us fish and chips each (if we were lucky) so i had to dismiss your generous offer.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2019)

Good morning folks. Grey, misty and there is horrible dampness everywhere. Maybe it is the presense of Dragos ghost hanging around.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I recieved your invitation, but to be honest, seeing grown men hitting little balls around is a bit boring for me. Besides, you said you only had £9.50 to spend. That would only have got us fish and chips each (if we were lucky) so i had to dismiss your generous offer.


And mushy peas.......dont forget the mushy peas


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I recieved your invitation, but to be honest, seeing grown men hitting little balls around is a bit boring for me. Besides, you said you only had £9.50 to spend. That would only have got us fish and chips each (if we were lucky) so i had to dismiss your generous offer.


And who said we are "grown men" ???


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And mushy peas.......dont forget the mushy peas




I don't think you could aford those on £9.50.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Sssshhhhh.............



Again with the frilly knickers?


----------



## screenman (1 May 2019)

The pain clinic has just been on the phone to change my appointment to10am, been waiting since early January to see them so I suppose another hour is not a problem.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But you will be wearing tights, frilly knickers and a knee length tweed skirt.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Grey sky and light rain here. Shame really as I am playing golf at a dead dead dead posh place . Its Portals championship course out towards Chester AND its a freebie.
> I was going to invite @classic33 but the course rules state "no person known to be a disruptive influence or who is likely to cause explosions on the course".
> I did invite @welsh dragon but she hasn't responded (I wonder why?).
> ...



@welsh dragon may have attended if it was a dry day and the sand in the bunkers was dry


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I recieved your invitation, but to be honest, seeing grown men hitting little balls around is a bit boring for me. Besides, you said you only had £9.50 to spend. That would only have got us fish and chips each (if we were lucky) so i had to dismiss your generous offer.



Be careful what you say


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Grey, misty and there is horrible dampness everywhere. Maybe it is the presense of Dragos ghost hanging around.



Back to your normal damp state for your part of the country. That is the downside of living where you do. I bet the odd nice day nust be a bit of a shock


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And who said we are "grown men" ???



Dont women enjoy hitting little balls?


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2019)

Far too much hilarity in here for this time of day! 

No frilly knickers here..........far too scratchy.

Early jog done. Long steep in the bath. Had breakfast. What now?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> @welsh dragon may have attended if it was a dry day and the sand in the bunkers was dry




If it was a sand bunker in say Spain, then i would be there.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, an appointment at the pain clinic at 9am, I googled the name of the person I am seeing and it came up with a vet, but worrying.



At least the person knows something about some sort of bodies


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Far too much hilarity in here for this time of day!
> 
> No frilly knickers here..........far too scratchy.
> 
> Early jog done. Long steep in the bath. Had breakfast. What now?




Mo clearly speaks from experience of frilly knickers


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Far too much hilarity in here for this time of day!
> 
> No frilly knickers here..........far too scratchy.
> 
> Early jog done. Long steep in the bath. Had breakfast. What now?



Feet up and chill with another cuppa


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> If it was a sand bunker in say Spain, then i would be there.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mo clearly speaks from experience of frilly knickers



......and your experiences?


----------



## screenman (1 May 2019)

Another person from the Pain Clinic has just been on the phone to talk about my 9am appointment, I said somebody had just called and changed it already, this person said technical difficulties, the first one said somebody off sick. At this rate I will probable get a letter saying I am pregnant, it really has been a farce and a good job I can smile about it.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2019)

frilly knickers !!!!! God I'm on the wrong forum


----------



## dave r (1 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Dont women enjoy hitting little balls?



I always thought they prefered big ones, but we wont go there.


----------



## dave r (1 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> frilly knickers !!!!! God I'm on the wrong forum



I thought that, but its been a long time since I last wore a pair of frilly knickers, but the less said about that the better.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, an appointment at the pain clinic at 9am, I googled the name of the person I am seeing and it came up with a vet, but worrying.


Don't worry. Vets are more highly qualified than GPs.


----------



## dave r (1 May 2019)

Morning folks


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Again with the frilly knickers?


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Grey sky and light rain here. Shame really as I am playing golf at a dead dead dead posh place . Its Portals championship course out towards Chester AND its a freebie.
> I was going to invite @classic33 but the course rules state "no person known to be a disruptive influence or who is likely to cause explosions on the course".
> I did invite @welsh dragon but she hasn't responded (I wonder why?).
> ...


Their 19th hole is lousy. Even Dirk would walk out.


----------



## screenman (1 May 2019)

They have just asked me for the form they sent me, unfortunately they did not send me a form.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @screenman good luck at the clinic.
> 
> Good morning everyone. Grey and miserable here. Having a quick brew, chocolate biscuit and hopefully back to sleep next.
> 
> ...


1.They can't pre-date or back-date such letters.

2. Last siezure/fit/episode/call it what you want?


Ignore the last two dates, they're not targets to aim for. Get yourself right first, No Date(s).

Enjoy the WI.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And who said we are "grown men" ???


Course rules state adults only.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2019)

have you lot stopped talking about frilly knickers yet


----------



## dave r (1 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 464657
> have you lot stopped talking about frilly knickers yet



I think so


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 464657
> have you lot stopped talking about frilly knickers yet



I hope not...........


----------



## screenman (1 May 2019)

Just got back home and now I have to make an appointment to see a medication reviewer, been suggested that I half my swimming down to 2 days a week but spend more time on the bike than what I have been doing recently, so not too much of a sacrifice there.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2019)

Bit bloomin' hot on our walk today.
Accidentally fell into the Black 'Os as we we're passing......


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I hope not...........


New version of "Calendar Girls"?


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bit bloomin' hot on our walk today.
> Accidentally fell into the Black 'Os as we we're passing......
> 
> View attachment 464677


A gluten free, vegan beer.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> A gluten free, vegan beer.


The Chip butties were good as well.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> frilly knickers !!!!! God I'm on the wrong forum



You should just pop a pair on and join in.
It can be good fun


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I always thought they prefered big ones, but we wont go there.



Maybe @welsh dragon could give us some guidance


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I thought that, but its been a long time since I last wore a pair of frilly knickers, but the less said about that the better.



We are supposed to be a tolerant and understanding society, so feel free to share your experiences.
We shouldnt judge each other


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Don't worry. Vets are more highly qualified than GPs.



I have seen them on the telly. 
Yorkshire Vet springs to mind, and he seems to do a fine job. Doesnt seem to have to put to many animals down


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 464657
> have you lot stopped talking about frilly knickers yet



Have you had yours on then?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bit bloomin' hot on our walk today.
> Accidentally fell into the Black 'Os as we we're passing......
> 
> View attachment 464677



Thirsty work after all. Well deserved.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Chip butties were good as well.



Back resting now?


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Back resting now?


Be all of him, not just his back!


----------



## dave r (1 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You should just pop a pair on and join in.
> It can be good fun



Just don't try and cycle in them.


----------



## dave r (1 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> We are supposed to be a tolerant and understanding society, so feel free to share your experiences.
> We shouldnt judge each other



It was a long time ago, I don't remember the details.


----------



## dave r (1 May 2019)

We've had profitable afternoon down the club, my Good lady won a share of the flyer, I won a line and the pot, we came home thirty quid up.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

dave r said:


> We've had profitable afternoon down the club, my Good lady won a share of the flyer, I won a line and the pot, we came home thirty quid up.



Back to winning ways then


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

dave r said:


> It was a long time ago, I don't remember the details.



Very convenient


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Be all of him, not just his back!



As much as he wants


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Just don't try and cycle in them.



Possibly raise a few eyebrows


----------



## dave r (1 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Very convenient



Lost in the alcoholic haze of my wild days.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Lost in the alcoholic haze of my wild days.


That was only last year...........


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Their 19th hole is lousy. Even Dirk would walk out.


I agree. Today I bought a pint of ipa and a coke......nearly £8.00. One guy had a glass of house red......£7.00.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I agree. Today I bought a pint of ipa and a coke......nearly £8.00. One guy had a glass of house red......£7.00.



Bloody hell


----------



## screenman (1 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You should just pop a pair on and join in.
> It can be good fun



He would be overdressed compared with his normal attire.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bloody hell


Indeed.
There is a big UGLY** hotel with all the spa facilities plus 2 full golf courses. I gather it caters for corporate stuff and wealthy foreigners.
**It looks like a big block of council flats.


----------



## dickyknees (1 May 2019)

Anyone know what these will turn into?


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2019)

I am now seriously worried. I have been out all day and you lot are still discussing frilly knickers.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Anyone know what these will turn into?
> View attachment 464709


Winged thingies ??


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2019)

My tootsies are tired. Lots of steps today!


----------



## dickyknees (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Winged thingies ??



Yes but what kind of winged thingies. Furry moth or butterfly thingies.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Yes but what kind of winged thingies. Furry moth or butterfly thingies.


Well if you are going to get all technical on me .
But seriously, sorry but I have no clue.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I agree. Today I bought a pint of ipa and a coke......nearly £8.00. One guy had a glass of house red......£7.00.


Noticed you mentioned the price, but after I'd posted. Price wasn't the problem, what was served up was the problem. 

I just took a sip, handed it back, saying "be kind to it, you can't make it any worse".


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Indeed.
> There is a big UGLY** hotel with all the spa facilities plus 2 full golf courses. I gather it caters for corporate stuff and wealthy foreigners.
> **It looks like a big block of council flats.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Noticed you mentioned the price, but after I'd posted. Price wasn't the problem, what was served up was the problem.
> 
> I just took a sip, handed it back, saying "be kind to it, you can't make it any worse".


Ahh so you have been there.
TBH the ipa was quite nice even though the price wasn't.
I asked the barmaid to top it up as the head was about 50mm.....she pulled a face like a smacked a**e but at over £5.00 a pint I could care


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Anyone know what these will turn into?
> View attachment 464709


Dinner if a bird come along


----------



## screenman (1 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Anyone know what these will turn into?
> View attachment 464709



They are the double winged yellow spot butterfly. First discovered by Joseph Banks.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh so you have been there.
> TBH the ipa was quite nice even though the price wasn't.
> I asked *the barmaid* to top it up as the head was about 50mm.....she pulled a face like a smacked a**e but at over £5.00 a pint I could care


Not in the main bar then. Or has the "Men Only" bar gone?


----------



## screenman (1 May 2019)

I was once told if you do not know what you are talking about, at least try and sound like you do.

Hence the above post.

For what it is worth I agree with Dave7.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Anyone know what these will turn into?
> View attachment 464709


Cabbage Whites


----------



## derrick (1 May 2019)

Had a few beers in Belgium. Cant post them all. Another time maybe.Was a hard ride here.but well worth all that effort.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not in the main bar then. Or has the "Men Only" bar gone?


There are 2 bars that we saw. The sports bar was closed and I dont know what the other one is called.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2019)

derrick said:


> Had a few beers in Belgium. Cant post them all. Another time maybe.Was a hard ride here.but well worth all that effort.
> View attachment 464726
> View attachment 464727
> View attachment 464728
> View attachment 464729


You cant really get a bad ale in Belgium.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Yes but what kind of winged thingies. Furry moth or butterfly thingies.


Lackey Moths.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Lackey Moths.


Nay, Cabbage Whites.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Indeed.
> There is a big UGLY** hotel with all the spa facilities plus 2 full golf courses. I gather it caters for corporate stuff and wealthy foreigners.
> **It looks like a big block of council flats.



Golf can appear a bit snobby I reckon, depending on the club of course


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am now seriously worried. I have been out all day and you lot are still discussing frilly knickers.



Maybe @welsh dragon will post a picture of herself in some especially for you and the rest of us


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Winged thingies ??



Thats if the birds dont get them first


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> My tootsies are tired. Lots of steps today!
> View attachment 464710



No stopping you Mo


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> No stopping you Mo


Not too bad a resting heart rate for my age either?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh so you have been there.
> TBH the ipa was quite nice even though the price wasn't.
> I asked the barmaid to top it up as the head was about 50mm.....she pulled a face like a smacked a**e but at over £5.00 a pint I could care



Too right


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Golf can appear a bit snobby I reckon, depending on the club of course


I think it used to be snobby as it was expensive and a 12 month payment up front. Average clubs no longer have an up front payment.
There are certainly no snobs in our club (apart from me of course)


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nay, Cabbage Whites.



Any more offers?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Not too bad a resting heart rate for my age either?



I noticed that, very impressive!!
Out of curiosity do women have lower resting heart rates?


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Any more offers?


Given earlier as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I noticed that, very impressive!!
> Out of curiosity do women have lower resting heart rates?


Don’t think so. Pretty sure men are usually slightly lower.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think it used to be snobby as it was expensive and a 12 month payment up front. Average clubs no longer have an up front payment.
> There are certainly no snobs in our club (apart from me of course)



You snob 
The long established famous clubs must be full of stuck up types.
No doubt others must be great and have good members.
I have heard some of the lads that play golf at work say that some clubs struggle to attract members and have been losing members so try to attract new blood.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You snob
> The long established famous clubs must be full of stuck up types.
> No doubt others must be great and have good members.
> I have heard some of the lads that play golf at work say that some clubs struggle to attract members and have been losing members so try to attract new blood.


Been to the same one @Dave7 went to today. They let me in!


----------



## Poacher (1 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Anyone know what these will turn into?
> View attachment 464709


Dunno, but they're not Cabbage Whites, 'cos they're not hairy, not gregarious (even when you have an infestation of them), and don't spin silk webs. Stick a few in a box and see what they eventually turn into!


----------



## dave r (1 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t think so. Pretty sure men are usually slightly lower.



Yours is very low, mine is around 50bpm.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2019)

Poacher said:


> Dunno, but they're not Cabbage Whites, 'cos they're not hairy, not gregarious (even when you have an infestation of them), and don't spin silk webs. Stick a few in a box and see what they eventually turn into!


They'll turn into Lackey moths........

https://butterfly-conservation.org/moths/lackey


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> They'll turn into Lackey moths........
> 
> https://butterfly-conservation.org/moths/lackey
> 
> View attachment 464759


----------



## dickyknees (1 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> They'll turn into Lackey moths........
> 
> https://butterfly-conservation.org/moths/lackey
> 
> ...



Many thanks Dirk, l can stop googling now.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2019)

All those who are here that aren't yet here, raise your right hand.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> All those who are here that aren't yet here, raise your right hand.



I am here.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I am here.


Me too but can't be bothered moving this morning. Maybe another coffee will work.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too but can't be bothered moving this morning. Maybe another coffee will work.


And if it doesn't...


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I agree. Today I bought a pint of ipa and a coke......nearly £8.00. One guy had a glass of house red......£7.00.



I bought the same in one of our local hostelries last night. £6.60 and I thought that was steep. No wonder many pubs are quiet


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

Morning folks.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> All those who are here that aren't yet here, raise your right hand.
> View attachment 464778



Is that a spare one?


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too but can't be bothered moving this morning. Maybe another coffee will work.



Just stay in bed


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> And if it doesn't...



Try another coffee


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Just stay in bed


She's to get up to make the coffee!


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2019)

Hello peeps. Weather better than the dire BBC warnings last night. It's grey, slight breezy and a touch damp. I think the sun will shine later.

Just to keep up, my resting heart rate is 48/49 and my frilly knickers are in the wash.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks.



Looks like you are moving about


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You snob
> The long established famous clubs must be full of stuck up types.
> No doubt others must be great and have good members.
> I have heard some of the lads that play golf at work say that some clubs struggle to attract members and have been losing members so try to attract new blood.


From my (limited) knowledge what evolved was........ 
Going back to the 50s/60s/70s golf clubs were for the wealthy with annual fees beyond Joe Bloggs PLUS a joining fee equal to a years sub.
To be accepted you had to be nominated. Then you had to have a round with the club captain and the club pro. This is still the case in some "posh" clubs.
Then in (I think) the 80s farmers were paid NOT to grow certain crops and thought ahaa...... I will create a golf course and its a win win. Suddenly there was an over abundance of clubs with too few members. Hence the lower fees and scrapping of the joining fee.
At our club I pay aporox £400 a year for 5 day membership. I play twice a week ut some of the members play maybe 5 times a week.
Sorry if that has bored you


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks.


Hey!!!! You cant get away with just "morning folks"!!!! What are you up to, were are you off to, whats the weather like in welsh wales etc etc.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2019)

Very grey here with rain promised.
Had a few drinks last night while watching my team get beat 3 nil by Barcelona......but still managed to drag myself out of bed .
Golf today ( no frilly knickers) although I really dislike playing in constant rain.....hopefully it will be light.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hey!!!! You cant get away with just "morning folks"!!!! What are you up to, were are you off to, whats the weather like in welsh wales etc etc.



A bit dull here and grey but not raining so that's a plus. No idea what i will be doing today. I might potter in the garden.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2019)

Well I'm feeling listless. 

Only thingsthat need doing are the insurance claim for our cancelled Vietnam/Cambodia trip - last of the medical paperwork arrived yesterday. Also have to start looking for car insurance. LV's renewal price of £323 for both cars looks good - I'm wondering if finding something substantially cheaper is likely???

I need to prepare an area for sweet peas...........


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> From my (limited) knowledge what evolved was........
> Going back to the 50s/60s/70s golf clubs were for the wealthy with annual fees beyond Joe Bloggs PLUS a joining fee equal to a years sub.
> To be accepted you had to be nominated. Then you had to have a round with the club captain and the club pro. This is still the case in some "posh" clubs.
> Then in (I think) the 80s farmers were paid NOT to grow certain crops and thought ahaa...... I will create a golf course and its a win win. Suddenly there was an over abundance of clubs with too few members. Hence the lower fees and scrapping of the joining fee.
> ...



Not at all, that was interesting what you have said about the sudden growth of new courses.
The golf course near our town seems to fit in with what you describe.
The local farmer sold loads of land. There were 1,000 homes built and also a 9 hole course that has now become 18 holes.
I also remember hearing years ago of someone from work that had the meeting at another course but got black balled.
I guess it depends on which type of club you want to join


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> A bit dull here and grey but not raining so that's a plus. No idea what i will be doing today. I might potter in the garden.



We expect full updates


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2019)

Pouring with rain now.

Today has got bored written all over it.


----------



## numbnuts (2 May 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> We expect full updates




I suspect it will be raining for most of the day.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2019)

Nice and sunny here at the moment, the weather reports are conflicting, varying between rain and cloud.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I suspect it will be raining for most of the day.



Indoor activities then


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> She's to get up to make the coffee!



Hasn't brought me one


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2019)

Dry, cloudy and breezy here.
Off for a hilly ride around 10am, then doggie walking later.


----------



## Paulus (2 May 2019)

Morning all, I'm back from my travels, for a while. A nice sunny day here, the dog has been walked, case unpacked and the washing is on.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, I'm back from my travels, for a while. A nice sunny day here, the dog has been walked, case unpacked and the washing is on.




Lets hope you don't lose your passport like a certain someone else (not mentioning any names) of course.


----------



## numbnuts (2 May 2019)

Right I'm off for a doggie walk


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Lets hope you don't lose your passport like a certain someone else (not mentioning any names) of course.



You?


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Right I'm off for a doggie walk



How do you do that as opposed to a normal walk?


----------



## screenman (2 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How do you do that as opposed to a normal walk?




Wags his tail and sniffs lamposts.


----------



## Paulus (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Lets hope you don't lose your passport like a certain someone else (not mentioning any names) of course.


All safe and sound


----------



## numbnuts (2 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How do you do that as opposed to a normal walk?


Two paces forward, stop for a pee, two paces forward, stop for a sniff, six paces forward, time for a sh1t........and repeat


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Two paces forward, stop for a pee, two paces forward, stop for a sniff, six paces forward, time for a sh1t........and repeat



An excellent reason for not having a dog, or any pet for that matter.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> An excellent reason for not having a dog, or any pet for that matter.



What about the owners of dragons


----------



## screenman (2 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Two paces forward, stop for a pee, two paces forward, stop for a sniff, six paces forward, time for a sh1t........and repeat



Do you have a human picking it up for you, some around these parts do have, but not all it seems.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> An excellent reason for not having a dog, or any pet for that matter.



No more kids.
No more pets.
No more debt.

I lived by that one for a long time, nice and easy.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

screenman said:


> No more kids.
> No more pets.
> No more debt.
> 
> I lived by that one for a long time, nice and easy.




The kids however never seem to completely bugger off.


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The kids however never seem to completely bugger off.


Never had any.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Do you have a human picking it up for you, some around these parts do have, but not all it seems.



That is so frustrating when you see people not clearing up.
If you have a dog you should take responsibility for it.
Really gets me angry, wish they would all get fined, but alas seldom do.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The kids however never seem to completely bugger off.



If you continue to encourage them


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The kids however never seem to completely bugger off.



Daaaaaad...........could you just...........

.........fill in the blank


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Daaaaaad...........could you just...........
> 
> .........fill in the blank




And gran..........


----------



## screenman (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The kids however never seem to completely bugger off.



How right you are, luckily for us the grandson is now of an age where he can be left at home alone, otherwise we would be having him here whilst his mum and day go and ride The Yorkshire Sportive.

Becuase of the spread of ages with our kids we had at least one of them enjoying our hospitality for 43 years, from when I was 18 right up to 61 years old.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And gran..........



Great taxi service I hear


----------



## screenman (2 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Never had any.



No wonder you retired at 23.

By my reckoning I have invested about £450,000 in our three boys, I wonder when the return is going to kick in.

Mind you would I swap them, hmmm! Iet me think about that for a day or so.

Kids you will always love them but not always like them.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The kids however never seem to completely bugger off.



They appear to be on a piece of elastic.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

dave r said:


> They appear to be on a piece of elastic.




Indeed they do.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2019)

I got back in about two o clock, bearing more than a passing resemblance to a drowned rat, got showered and changed, came down stairs and the sun was out. My usual Thursday loop with a stop at Hatton, 56 miles, the ride out done in cold but bright conditions mostly into a stiff breeze, on the way back it was spitting when we left the cafe, the rain got a bit heavier as I pedalled through Lowsenford and I had to stop and put my rain cape on, by the time I was climbing into Balsall Common the rain was getting heavy and it continued like that all the way into Coventry and home.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Lets hope you don't lose your passport like a certain someone else (not mentioning any names) of course.


Hey you.....I was just building up the courage to ask you to marry me** but that has deeply upset me.
**providing Mrs D will let me have all our money and Mr WD will let you have the 10 acres PLUS all the money.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hey you.....I was just building up the courage to ask you to marry me** but that has deeply upset me.
> **providing Mrs D will let have all our money and Mr WD will let you have the 10 acres PLUS all the money.




Wow. What an offer.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. What an offer.


And dont forget......double mushy peas.
You cant really go wrong with me can you ?


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. What an offer.



Are you a bit of a teaser?


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2019)

Hard to believe. We have two cars on the same policy, renewal is May 15th. Insurers wrote asking me to ring as they couldn't automatically generate a quote. This is because my licence is revoked following illness.

Phoned and I can't have cover as I don't have a licence. So now Mrs P has two cars insured in her name. The cost has gone up because only one person is covered. Why? The agent said it's because if we are both on the policy it's likely we will be in the car together and two pairs of eyes are better than one!!!

I got no reply when I pointed out the risk reduces by 50% as we can only drive one car at a time.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hard to believe. We have two cars on the same policy, renewal is May 15th. Insurers wrote asking me to ring as they couldn't automatically generate a quote. This is because my licence is revoked following illness.
> 
> Phoned and I can't have cover as I don't have a licence. So now Mrs P has two cars insured in her name. The cost has gone up because only one person is covered. Why? The agent said it's because if we are both on the policy it's likely we will be in the car together and two pairs of eyes are better than one!!!
> 
> I got no reply when I pointed out the risk reduces by 50% as we can only drive one car at a time.


They are all a load of money grabbing sh*ts.
Mine went up 50% this year so I phoned them up. Reply was, sorry thats our best offer .
I went online and got it for LESS than last years.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> They are all a load of money grabbing sh*ts.
> Mine went up 50% this year so I phoned them up. Reply was, sorry thats our best offer .
> I went online and got it for LESS than last years.



They must work on a theory that people wont question policies and in some cases get away with the increases.
I always do a bit of research often via their website and put in our details as new customers.
I then phone them and challenge the renewal costs quoting the cost. It is surprising how often I get a substantial reduction or the price offered to a new customer.
If they get clever I will say I will either go to a competitor or just cancel and then I will apply as a new customer.
Its annoying you have to do that when they come out with the c##p about highly valued customers etc.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> They are all a load of money grabbing sh*ts.
> Mine went up 50% this year so I phoned them up. Reply was, sorry thats our best offer .
> I went online and got it for LESS than last years.



Last year the best deal was both cars on one policy. This year if we put the cars on separate policies without me it's cheaper BUT we don't know how much the cost will go up when I'm added in August.

Sticking with our existing insurer we at least know the cost won't increase further when I'm added.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

I would always advise people to never accept renewal prices. Always go to comparison sites or Brokers to see what is on offer and that goes for your csr insurande, house insurance, broadband, electricity, gas and anything else. In the last 18 months i have saved around £2000 either by changing insurers/suppliers and or getting rid of things like Sky.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> or getting rid of things like Sky.


Do you not have sky or virgin ?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Do you not have sky or virgin ?




I had sky for about 25 years, but all there is now are repeats and repeats of the repeats, rhen the repeats go onto another channel and start all over again sp i got rid of it. I have Amazon prime and get the TV with it.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2019)

@welsh dragon completely agree with you on not accepting the renewal price. I never do and it works. This is the first year our energy cost has gone up for five years. On the cars we are in an impossible position as it's clear the insurer and the comparison sites can check with DVLA and then refuse cover as I don't have a licence!! As we have to insure both cars we are sticking with the devil we know.

I think a lot of companies are finally getting smarter about customer retention. We got £100 from our energy supplier for renewing and they were only £20 more per annum than the best price.

Ditching BT alone has saved us £552 this year!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon completely agree with you on not accepting the renewal price. I never do and it works. This is the first year our energy cost has gone up for five years. On the cars we are in an impossible position as it's clear the insurer and the comparison sites can check with DVLA and then refuse cover as I don't have a licence!! As we have to insure both cars we are sticking with the devil we know.
> 
> I think a lot of companies are finally getting smarter about customer retention. We got £100 from our energy supplier for renewing and they were only £20 more per annum than the best price.
> 
> Ditching BT alone has saved us £552 this year!




I am tied into BT until January 2020. After that i will be going onto the comparison site to find a better deal. I had to go with BT, as fibre broadband has only just arrived in our area and they had to hook us up to it.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2019)

@welsh dragon we got a very good deal from Sky - £25/month all in.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon we got a very good deal from Sky - £25/month all in.




That is good. I just had enough of sky. Always taking more and more money, while offering new customers TV's, lower prices etc.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> as fibre broadband has only just arrived in our area and they had to hook us up to it.


When you get electricity it will get even better


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When you get electricity it will get even better




. I understand the village wasn't hooked up to mains water until the 60's.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That is good. I just had enough of sky. Always taking more and more money, while offering new customers TV's, lower prices etc.



When I say "all in" I mean line rental, broadband and router. No TV etc. I have a thing about Murdoch and Sky and won't have the rest in the house. Tested me severly getting broadband!


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . I understand the village wasn't hooked up to mains water until the 60's.



That will be because of the rain!

Thought I'd get in ahead of 172


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I had sky for about 25 years, but all there is now are repeats and repeats of the repeats, rhen the repeats go onto another channel and start all over again sp i got rid of it. I have Amazon prime and get the TV with it.



Only pay for a tv licence.......grudgingly.
Refuse to pay for any other tv channels.
Cant be bothered wasting time sat in front of the tv, far more better things to do in life


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That is good. I just had enough of sky. Always taking more and more money, while offering new customers TV's, lower prices etc.



Don't they offer to cut any prices when you threaten to leave?


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When you get electricity it will get even better



Are you hoping she will invite you over and cook you a meal with her new electric cooker


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . I understand the village wasn't hooked up to mains water until the 60's.



Bet they stunk in the village before then


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Don't they offer to cut any prices when you threaten to leave?




They didn't offer us anything


----------



## 172traindriver (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> They didn't offer us anything



Having never had the pleasure of dealing with them that surprises me.
As we have seen on here there is normally some kind of negotiation and the possibility to obtain some sort of deal.
Sky certainly appear very arrogant in their attitude towards customers.
It would be interesting if they were to start losing customers in their droves


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm feeling listless.
> 
> Only thingsthat need doing are the insurance claim for our cancelled Vietnam/Cambodia trip - last of the medical paperwork arrived yesterday. Also have to start looking for car insurance. LV's renewal price of £323 for both cars looks good - I'm wondering if finding something substantially cheaper is likely???
> *
> I need to prepare an area for sweet peas...........*


How deep is the area for planting?


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I suspect it will be raining for most of the day.


Out most of today, and people were complaining about hailstone, this morning. A bit of rain around half six tonight, with another slight bit around 1/2 an hour ago.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2019)

dave r said:


> They appear to be on a piece of elastic.


_"Rubber Ball Kids"_?


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hey you.....I was just building up the courage to ask you to marry me** but that has deeply upset me.
> **providing Mrs D will let me have all our money and Mr WD will let you have the 10 acres PLUS all the money.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z44NH7-Gwv8


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hard to believe. We have two cars on the same policy, renewal is May 15th. Insurers wrote asking me to ring as they couldn't automatically generate a quote. This is because my licence is revoked following illness.
> 
> Phoned and I can't have cover as I don't have a licence. So now Mrs P has two cars insured in her name. The cost has gone up because only one person is covered. Why? The agent said it's because if we are both on the policy it's likely we will be in the car together and two pairs of eyes are better than one!!!
> 
> I got no reply when I pointed out the risk reduces by 50% as we can only drive one car at a time.


You could be distracting the driver of the vehicle they are in charge of though.

http://www.yourdrivinglicence.co.uk/do-you-need-drivers-licence-insure-car.html


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> *I am tied into BT until January 2020.* After that i will be going onto the comparison site to find a better deal. I had to go with BT, as fibre broadband has only just arrived in our area and they had to hook us up to it.


BT or OpenReach?


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> How deep is the area for planting?



Spade's depth when I get round to it.


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2019)

Awake. Had a brew so about to try for another two hours.

Heading out for a 50 miler with the guys today. Some strong riders out so I'll be wheel sucking!

Consultant appointment this afternoon. Fingers crossed I get discharged as clinically recovered.

Weather looks greyish but still.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2019)

Morning all, off to see the medication dispenser this afternoon, 29 miles each way, that is Lincolnshire health for you.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Out most of today, and people were complaining about hailstone, this morning. A bit of rain around half six tonight, with another slight bit around 1/2 an hour ago.



Long day out for you then


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2019)

Good morning. It is Bank Holiday weekend so the weather is sh*te. Very misty, and lots of rain. . Have a good one folks.


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2019)

Morning all, MrsP is off to work shortly, I will be out with the dog shortly and will stop at the cafe on the way for a bacon sandwich and a mug of tea.
A few domestic things to do and then maybe a pint or two in the Mitre at lunchtime. Anyone else watching the tour during Yorkshire? I shall spend the afternoon watching and then I shall cook up some gastronomic dish for tea tonight. That seems to be my day planned


----------



## 172traindriver (3 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. It is Bank Holiday weekend so the weather is sh*te. Very misty, and lots of rain. . Have a good one folks.



Weather is predictable as its a bank holiday and getting cold


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Weather is predictable as its a bank holiday and getting cold




Yep. I can feel the drop in temperature.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. I can feel the drop in temperature.


Yep. Hope you haven't packed your fleecy lined ones away yet as I think you will need them this week.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yep. Hope you haven't packed your fleecy lined ones away yet as I think you will need them this week.




They are on standby should they be needed.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2019)

Morning all .
I need a coffee. I take a herbal anti cancer medication (Esiac) first thing each day and must wait a short while before eating/drinking anything.
Off to a funeral this morning. Our neighbours for many years had 4 sons. Eventually the dad died (he was a heavy smoker tbf) the lads all moved on and the the mum sold the house. Now she has died. Funerals are always sad but I hope to chat with the lads afterwards.
Then we will see what the afternoon brings.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yep. Hope you haven't packed your fleecy lined ones away yet as I think you will need them this week.



You certainly have a good knowledge about Mrs D's fleecy ones


----------



## 172traindriver (3 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> They are on standby should they be needed.



Pop a picture up of them


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2019)

Mornin' all.
Doggie walking on the beach first thing.
Back home to sort out a new contract with Plusnet; shouldn't take long as their customer service is very good, I've found.
Long way around walk down to the village for lunch and our usual Friday lunchtime Grockle watch from inside the George. Should be a busy one today as it's Bank Holiday.
Will report back later on rate of Grockle ingress.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You certainly have a good knowledge about Mrs D's fleecy ones


Not toooo much. She showed me the pink lacy ones, the black ones and the dark red ones but I have not seen any of the others.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Pop a picture up of them


I just tried to put a picture on for you but it wont fit in the space.


----------



## numbnuts (3 May 2019)




----------



## dave r (3 May 2019)

Good morning people, slept in a bit this morning.  damp looking Friday, not a lot to do just shopping and chores.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2019)

It’s like bleeding winter out there. Stopped to chat to a lady on my early walk and got absolutely frozen. Just thawing out now. Blink of sun now so it might warm up slightly....or at least get less cold!


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s like bleeding winter out there. Stopped to chat to a lady on my early walk and got absolutely frozen. Just thawing out now. Blink of sun now so it might warm up slightly....or at least get less cold!


Temperature seems to be actually dropping here. I have just put the heating on.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2019)

I have started a fire. Typical bank holiday weather


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have started a fire. Typical bank holiday weather


That's yer Spanish Plume for ya..............or was it the Arctic Blast?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's yer Spanish Plume for ya..............or was it the Arctic Blast?




Started as a plume and has now ended as a blast. ​


----------



## screenman (3 May 2019)

Just got my summer wardrobe out of the vacuum bags, you will never gues what has happened to them whilst in there over winter.


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Just got my summer wardrobe out of the vacuum bags, you will never gues what has happened to them whilst in there over winter.


I'd guess that they have shrunk


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2019)

Grockle report: Just counted 4 Motorhomes/Caravans in the time it took me to get this far down a pint. Reckon that's about 128 per gallon in real money.....


----------



## GM (3 May 2019)

Here's one for all you wine lovers.....


----------



## 172traindriver (3 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not toooo much. She showed me the pink lacy ones, the black ones and the dark red ones but I have not seen any of the others.



Lucky boy


----------



## 172traindriver (3 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I just tried to put a picture on for you but it wont fit in the space.



Blimey, what are you saying about @welsh dragon's fleecy knickers


----------



## 172traindriver (3 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s like bleeding winter out there. Stopped to chat to a lady on my early walk and got absolutely frozen. Just thawing out now. Blink of sun now so it might warm up slightly....or at least get less cold!



We are going back to winter.....so depressing


----------



## 172traindriver (3 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have started a fire. Typical bank holiday weather



Are you the fire starter then Mrs D?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Started as a plume and has now ended as a blast. ​



Has it gone out then?


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2019)

Excellent few pints of Proper Job consumed, followed by Fish & Chips from Squires. Nice walk back home.
Need an 'executive power nap' now...


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Blimey, what are you saying about @welsh dragon's fleecy knickers


I think they are called fleecey 'drawers'.
If it gets any colder I will be asking her if I can borrow them. Apparently its snowing up north and getting colder by the minute here.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2019)

So Wednesday I see a pain specialist who refers me onto a medicine reviewer, now they cannot book this from their desk I have to do it over the phone. So that is what I do after several attempts being told to call back etc. I told them who I neededto see even giving a name, the guy on the end of the phone cofirmed this by checking my note from the specialist. So why did they send me on a 60 mile round trip to see the wrong person, the muppet had booked me in to see the same specialist as Wednesday, well not quite the same one but same thing, all they could do is apologise. 

So is Call Connect who are handling this for the NHS and will be paid for the mess up a profit organisation, if yes a bill will be on it's way today.

Have fun everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2019)

screenman said:


> So Wednesday I see a pain specialist who refers me onto a medicine reviewer, now they cannot book this from their desk I have to do it over the phone. So that is what I do after several attempts being told to call back etc. I told them who I neededto see even giving a name, the guy on the end of the phone cofirmed this by checking my note from the specialist. So why did they send me on a 60 mile round trip to see the wrong person, the muppet had booked me in to see the same specialist as Wednesday, well not quite the same one but same thing, all they could do is apologise.
> 
> So is Call Connect who are handling this for the NHS and will be paid for the mess up a profit organisation, if yes a bill will be on it's way today.
> 
> Have fun everyone.


The words p*ssup and brewery come to mind.
If they had a brain etc


----------



## 172traindriver (3 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think they are called fleecey 'drawers'.
> If it gets any colder I will be asking her if I can borrow them. Apparently its snowing up north and getting colder by the minute here.



I hope they have been washed before they are loaned to you


----------



## 172traindriver (3 May 2019)

screenman said:


> So Wednesday I see a pain specialist who refers me onto a medicine reviewer, now they cannot book this from their desk I have to do it over the phone. So that is what I do after several attempts being told to call back etc. I told them who I neededto see even giving a name, the guy on the end of the phone cofirmed this by checking my note from the specialist. So why did they send me on a 60 mile round trip to see the wrong person, the muppet had booked me in to see the same specialist as Wednesday, well not quite the same one but same thing, all they could do is apologise.
> 
> So is Call Connect who are handling this for the NHS and will be paid for the mess up a profit organisation, if yes a bill will be on it's way today.
> 
> Have fun everyone.



Bunch of clowns.
The annoying thing when c##k ups like that happen is nobody is ever held accountable for it.
I can think of things that have happened to me and whilst they may apoligise that isnt a lot of good.
If I messed up I end up getting hung


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I hope they have been washed before they are loaned to you


For just one moment I was tempted to answer that


----------



## 172traindriver (3 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> For just one moment I was tempted to answer that



Did you hold back because it's before the watershed


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bunch of clowns.
> The annoying thing when c##k ups like that happen is nobody is ever held accountable for it.
> I can think of things that have happened to me and whilst they may apoligise that isnt a lot of good.
> If I messed up I end up getting hung


I was just saying similar to Mrs D, if I had cocked up like that while working I would have been sacked double quick.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did you hold back because it's before the watershed


No, I held back because of my deep respect for Mrs WD.
Plus I am scared of her


----------



## 172traindriver (3 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No, I held back because of my deep respect for Mrs WD.
> Plus I am scared of her



Scared of her??
She's just a pussy cat


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2019)

Morning. Brrrrrr. Sun and rain and it is bloomin cold as well.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2019)

morning all, a fresh bright a breezy morning, rain later. Bike ride this morning not sure where yet.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Brrrrrr. Sun and rain and it is bloomin cold as well.



Bloody weather


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bloody weather


What do you expect.......it is a Bank Holiday.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> What do you expect.......it is a Bank Holiday.



Cant argue with that


----------



## Mo1959 (4 May 2019)

6.5 mile hilly walk done. It's a bit fresh out! 

Weetabix time now.


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> 6.5 mile hilly walk done. It's a bit fresh out!
> 
> Weetabix time now.


well done


----------



## 172traindriver (4 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> 6.5 mile hilly walk done. It's a bit fresh out!
> 
> Weetabix time now.



Nice one Mo


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> 6.5 mile hilly walk done. It's a bit fresh out!
> 
> Weetabix time now.


That is a cereal I just dont enjoy. They just turn to a soggy mush when you pour milk on them.
Mrs D enjoys them.
I prefer bran flakes or shredded wheat type breckie.


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2019)

Well well....blue sky and sunshine. Because of the crap forcast we had a lie in (listening to S.O.T 60s) and have planned a lazy day of..........
Croisants with honey plus fresh fruit.
Fresh orange juice, with vodka of course.
Watching golf and footy on tv.
BTW ... I had a decent sleep apart from the odd nightmare when I was being chased by a giant pair of fleecy bloomers. I think there was a mad welsh woman in them but I cant be sure.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well well....blue sky and sunshine. Because of the crap forcast we had a lie in (listening to S.O.T 60s) and have planned a lazy day of..........
> Croisants with honey plus fresh fruit.
> Fresh orange juice, with vodka of course.
> Watching golf and footy on tv.
> BTW ... I had a decent sleep apart from the odd nightmare when I was being chased by a giant pair of fleecy bloomers. I think there was a mad welsh woman in them but I cant be sure.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well well....blue sky and sunshine. Because of the crap forcast we had a lie in (listening to S.O.T 60s) and have planned a lazy day of..........
> Croisants with honey plus fresh fruit.
> Fresh orange juice, with vodka of course.
> Watching golf and footy on tv.
> BTW ... I had a decent sleep apart from the odd nightmare when I was being chased by a giant pair of fleecy bloomers. I think there was a mad welsh woman in them but I cant be sure.



Thought you might have been wearing them


----------



## 172traindriver (4 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That is a cereal I just dont enjoy. They just turn to a soggy mush when you pour milk on them.
> Mrs D enjoys them.
> I prefer bran flakes or shredded wheat type breckie.



Porridge most days for me with a spoon of local honey added


----------



## 172traindriver (4 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



No comment then, I take it


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That is a cereal I just dont enjoy. They just turn to a soggy mush when you pour milk on them.
> Mrs D enjoys them.
> I prefer bran flakes or shredded wheat type breckie.


Shredded Wheat, a pack of three at a time.


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Porridge most days for me with a spoon of local honey added


I enjoy porridge before a ride or golf. I mix honey and also fruit eg blueberries with it.


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thought you might have been wearing them


I have found that, sadly, I cant control my dreams . Last night I was destined to stay one step ahead. I was desperate to get caught but it just didnt happen


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well well....blue sky and sunshine. Because of the crap forcast we had a lie in (listening to S.O.T 60s) and have planned a lazy day of..........
> Croisants with honey plus fresh fruit.
> Fresh orange juice, with vodka of course.
> Watching golf and footy on tv.
> BTW ... I had a decent sleep apart from the odd nightmare when I was being chased by a giant pair of fleecy bloomers. I think there was a mad welsh woman in them but I cant be sure.


Simply a premonition of your washing piling up when your washer decides it's in charge*, and your fear of having to do all your washing by hand.

*It did this before when it wouldn't let you open the door on it, having left it to it's own devices whilst you went out.


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Shredded Wheat, a pack of three at a time.


WoW.....even Desperate Dan only managed two


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Simply a premonition of your washing piling up when your washer decides it's in charge*, and your fear of having to do all your washing by hand.
> 
> *It did this before when it wouldn't let you open the door on it, having left it to it's own devices whilst you went out.


So Doctor, where did my mad welsh woman fit into this explanation ?


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So Doctor, where did my mad welsh woman fit into this explanation ?


You may get someone(washerwoman) to do the dirty work for you. But you Ryhl-y don't feel safe handing your smalls over.


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You may get someone(washerwoman) to do the dirty work for you. But you Ryhl-y don't feel safe handing your smalls over.


I saw what you did there .
However the bloomers in my dreams were anything BUT small.


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2019)

This thead is turning pants again.......I'm off


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I saw what you did there .
> However the bloomers in my dreams were anything BUT small.


It just playing on your mind, making the problem seem bigger. However, you're worried what you''ll do if your washerwoman wrexham on you, especially your cardigan.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2019)

I'm in the garden centre at Countesthorpe, I originally was planning a long ride, but changed my mind when I saw the trees out the back being blown horizontal and then looked at the weather forecast. Good job I did , the ride out has been an unrelenting slog into a cold breeze.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> WoW.....even Desperate Dan only managed two



You better get used to putting 2 away if you are going to handle @welsh dragon


----------



## 172traindriver (4 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So Doctor, where did my mad welsh woman fit into this explanation ?



You will just have to be able to fit her in at any time


----------



## 172traindriver (4 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I saw what you did there .
> However the bloomers in my dreams were anything BUT small.



That could be taken as an insult by a certain someone


----------



## 172traindriver (4 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> This thead is turning pants again.......I'm off



You'll be back or taking a sneaky peak


----------



## screenman (4 May 2019)

Currently in Doncaster doing a bit of retail, well one of is, the other sitting quietly on a Tom chair.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm in the garden centre at Countesthorpe, I originally was planning a long ride, but changed my mind when I saw the trees out the back being blown horizontal and then looked at the weather forecast. Good job I did , the ride out has been an unrelenting slog into a cold breeze.
> 
> View attachment 465047



Hopefully easier on the return leg though


----------



## 172traindriver (4 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Currently in Doncaster doing a bit of retail, well one of is, the other sitting quietly on a Tom chair.



Watching the £'s disappear


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You better get used to putting 2 away if you are going to handle @welsh dragon


Have to say, up to now she has treated me gently. Being welsh that could change in a flash but so far so good


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Currently in Doncaster doing a bit of retail, well one of is, the other sitting quietly on a Tom chair.


Good to see she knows who is the boss


----------



## dave r (4 May 2019)

I got back about three quarters of an hour ago, 55 hard slow miles in the legs, the ride home was almost as hard as the ride out, for some reason I didn't get much time flying with a tail wind, but when I did it was lovely, route was a straight out and back, I didn't add any loops on. There were a lot of cyclist pedalling round the lanes, and a lot were in shorts and short sleeved tops , I wasn't warm enough in longs and a long sleeved jersey and could have done with my winter jacket. But it was a good morning out on my bike despite the cold wind.


----------



## GM (4 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> 6.5 mile hilly walk done. It's a bit fresh out!
> 
> Weetabix time now.




Well done!  I'd better get out for a warm up walk this afternoon, I've got a 13 mile charity walk tomorrow for the Diabetes UK Thames Path Walk. Not that I'm diabetic, but you never know what could happen as you get older.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Have to say, up to now she has treated me gently. Being welsh that could change in a flash but so far so good



Glad to hear she is gentle


----------



## 172traindriver (4 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Good to see she knows who is the boss



Would you say that to @welsh dragon?


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2019)

How ever far I wander
how ever far I roam
it's always nice to get back home


----------



## screenman (4 May 2019)

Sitting here with the tenns machine wired up to my back. It will be difficult to know if it works or not because I am on the VAT as well.


----------



## roadrash (4 May 2019)

good job you don't have a blood pressure monitor on aswell


----------



## screenman (4 May 2019)

The VAT works fine at reducing pain or was it the machine, to save you lot the trouble I will try it again tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2019)

screenman said:


> The VAT works fine at reducing pain or was it the machine, to save you lockout the trouble I will try it again tomorrow.


Think you need a double blind test.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Think you need a double blind test.


He'll not be able to do the VAT return though. He needs to see what he's writing.


----------



## screenman (5 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Think you need a double blind test.



Oops! Blast that productive text.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2019)

Good morning. My god it's cold. We have a heavy frost here. Temp says -1 .


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. My god it's cold. We have a heavy frost here. Temp says -1 .


Morning to you Welshie.
No frost here** and a big orange shiny thing in the sky.
**fire on in conservatory but the main heating isn't needed.
I really must get a 10 miler in when it warms up later, it will be my last chance till next weekend.
Going to get some bedding plants later. Too early to plant them but you have to buy them now otherwise they have all gone.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2019)

Cold here too. I went for an extra long run and barely broke a sweat it was so chilly!


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. My god it's cold. We have a heavy frost here. Temp says -1 .



Have you got out from under the quilt


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Cold here too. I went for an extra long run and barely broke a sweat it was so chilly!



Where's the warm weather


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2019)

G'day oldies. Another day on planet Pension. 
Hope the smell of cabbage and wee isn't too strong this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2019)




----------



## screenman (5 May 2019)

I am sat here buzzing and being filled up with eletrickery from the Tens machine, vodka is not being used. Out on the bike later, only for 10 miles but that will make it 50 for the week which I am delighted with. Seems odd writing low numbers like that but, good to be pleased with it. My eldest and his wife are doing the Yorkshire sportive today, he has been real busy at work and not put as many miles in as she has, it is going to hurt him for sure.


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Oops! Blast that productive text.


It's the poor workman blames his tools.


----------



## screenman (5 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's the poor workman blames his tools.



It is not the tool that does the damage, it is the tool holding the tool.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2019)

Off for a bar lunch soon. Brother and sister-in-law treating me for my 60th.


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2019)

Morning doggie walk done at Broadsands.
Back good for a quick coffee, then a long walk around to my local for Sunday lunch. 

@classic33 - does this pint pass muster? Bath Ales 'Gem'. Very drinkable session ale.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2019)

Still quite cold here. Steak, egg and chips for us today


----------



## screenman (5 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Off for a bar lunch soon. Brother and sister-in-law treating me for my 60th.



Surely not for another 20 years, I have heard of buying Xmas presents early but a treat that long before.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning doggie walk done at Broadsands.
> Back good for a quick coffee, then a long walk around to my local for Sunday lunch.
> 
> @classic33 - does this pint pass muster? Bath Ales 'Gem'. Very drinkable session ale.
> View attachment 465187


It certainly has MY approval (which should really be the one that matters ) good colour and a nice creamy head.


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning doggie walk done at Broadsands.
> Back good for a quick coffee, then a long walk around to my local for Sunday lunch.
> 
> @classic33 - does this pint pass muster? Bath Ales 'Gem'. Very drinkable session ale.
> View attachment 465187


Appears to be a fairly new glass (very little marking on the exterior of the glass) which is usually caused by stacking. Causing damage to the interior. Easy checkable, just make a note of the numbers on the glass.


@Dave7, your views?


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Appears to be a fairly new glass (very little marking on the exterior of the glass) which is usually caused by stacking. Causing damage to the interior. Easy checkable, just make a note of the numbers on the glass.
> 
> 
> @Dave7, your views?


It looks good, it tastes good and by golley it does you good.
Or is that a different beer


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> It looks good, it tastes good and by golley it does you good.
> Or is that a different beer


Think that may be another beverage, similar serving suggestion to the one pictured though, you're thinking of.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2019)

Monday 6th will be interesting and nostalgic for me.
1961-63 I worked as an office boy to the board of directors of Royal Liver Building Society. As such I got into every room, nook and cranny there was. I have even stood next to the "bells" when they chimed. In those days women were not allowed in the boardroom so would take the teas/coffees to the door and I would then carry them to the 9 directors.
They are now allowing tours and I am joining one tomorrow. Should be good.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Think that may be another beverage, similar serving suggestion to the one pictured though, you're thinking of.


Yes, it was Mackeson.
My dad used to enjoy a 'Mackies'. I didnt enjoy it.


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, it was Mackeson.
> My dad used to enjoy a 'Mackies'. I didnt enjoy it.


Would @Dirk enjoy a pint of it though?


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Monday 6th will be interesting and nostalgic for me.
> 1961-63 I worked as an office boy to the board of directors of Royal Liver Building Society. As such I got into every room, nook and cranny there was. I have even stood next to the "bells" when they chimed. In those days women were not allowed in the boardroom so would take the teas/coffees to the door and I would then carry them to the 9 directors.
> They are now allowing tours and I am joining one tomorrow. Should be good.


Will you be crossing that bridge?


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Will you be crossing that bridge?
> View attachment 465216


Showing ny ignorance I dont know what "that bridge" is but I am not planning on it.
I will drive to the centre, leave the car at Brownlow hill and walk to the pierhead. Tour is 10.45. For lunch I fancy one of the Lebonese that are springing up but Mrs D fancies Maggie May's that does your bog standard nosh like plates of scouse etc.


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would @Dirk enjoy a pint of it though?


----------



## screenman (5 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Showing ny ignorance I dont know what "that bridge" is but I am not planning on it.
> I will drive to the centre, leave the car at Brownlow hill and walk to the pierhead. Tour is 10.45. For lunch I fancy one of the Lebonese that are springing up but Mrs D fancies Maggie May's that does your bog standard nosh like plates of scouse etc.



That Bridge was made for a James May show, I think it was made from Mechano, I do not think it was there long, certainly I have never seen it.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2019)

screenman said:


> That Bridge was made for a James May show, I think it was made from Mechano, I do not think it was there long, certainly I have never seen it.


Which area do you live ?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Off for a bar lunch soon. Brother and sister-in-law treating me for my 60th.



Hope you had a nice lunch Mo 
Is it your birthday today? 
Best wishes for whenever it is


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning doggie walk done at Broadsands.
> Back good for a quick coffee, then a long walk around to my local for Sunday lunch.
> 
> @classic33 - does this pint pass muster? Bath Ales 'Gem'. Very drinkable session ale.
> View attachment 465187



Bet he finds something to question


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Still quite cold here. Steak, egg and chips for us today



No full roast?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Appears to be a fairly new glass (very little marking on the exterior of the glass) which is usually caused by stacking. Causing damage to the interior. Easy checkable, just make a note of the numbers on the glass.
> 
> 
> @Dave7, your views?



Thought you would find something to make an issue of


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> It looks good, it tastes good and by golley it does you good.
> Or is that a different beer



He just likes being controversial


----------



## screenman (5 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Which area do you live ?



Unfortunately the other side of the country from you, Lincolnshire, but plans are not to stay so you may have to make room for us.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

screenman said:


> That Bridge was made for a James May show, I think it was made from Mechano, I do not think it was there long, certainly I have never seen it.



I remember watching that James May programme.
Didnt he also make some other stuff out of mechano? Wasnt there a vehicle and he took it round the Isle of Mann?


----------



## screenman (5 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I remember watching that James May programme.
> Didnt he also make some other stuff out of mechano? Wasnt there a vehicle and he took it round the Isle of Mann?



Motorbike and sidecar I think. You can see it on Youtube.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Hope you had a nice lunch Mo
> Is it your birthday today?
> Best wishes for whenever it is


Yep......big 60 today. Not sure whether to celebrate or cry with depression at getting old! Lol.


----------



## screenman (5 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep......big 60 today. Not sure whether to celebrate or cry with depression at getting old! Lol.



A great big Happy Birthday. Celebrate big style.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep......big 60 today. Not sure whether to celebrate or cry with depression at getting old! Lol.


Look on the brightside.......if you weren't "old" you wouldn't be allowed on this section of the forum, with such nice company


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2019)

The flowers on my Rhodedendron are all dead now. Yesterday the flowers were a lovely deep red colour, then the frost struck. Now all the colour has been leached out of them and they are all dead.


----------



## roadrash (5 May 2019)

ah.... but you don't have to be old to be retired


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep......big 60 today. Not sure whether to celebrate or cry with depression at getting old! Lol.



Many Happy Returns @Mo1959 
Enjoy the day and be happy


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Motorbike and sidecar I think. You can see it on Youtube.



Thats the one, you have reminded me of the subhect.
If I recollect there were some quite funny moments in the programme.
Was it a 3 part series?


----------



## roadrash (5 May 2019)

happy burpday @Mo1959


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> He just likes being controversial


Guinness or Murphy's missen, leaving the lighter coloured stuff to others.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The flowers on my Rhodedendron are all dead now. Yesterday the flowers were a lovely deep red colour, then the frost struck. Now all the colour has been leached out of them and they are all dead.



Forgive my ignorance Mrs D, but will there be more flowers during the year or are those the only ones you get in the season?


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2019)

screenman said:


> That Bridge was made for a James May show, I think it was made from Mechano, I do not think it was there long, certainly I have never seen it.


And it's shown in front of the building he (@Dave7) "worked in" and will be revisiting, on a paid tour.

Paying to be shown round where he used to work!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Forgive my ignorance Mrs D, but will there be more flowers during the year or are those the only ones you get in the season?




It only flowers once a year. That is it until next spring.


----------



## screenman (5 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thats the one, you have reminded me of the subhect.
> If I recollect there were some quite funny moments in the programme.
> Was it a 3 part series?



Not sure on that.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The flowers on my Rhodedendron are all dead now. Yesterday the flowers were a lovely deep red colour, then the frost struck. Now all the colour has been leached out of them and they are all dead.


How sad.
Yours are early. Ours are just starting to flower.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> And it's shown in front of the building he (@Dave7) "worked in" and will be revisiting, on a paid tour.
> 
> Paying to be shown round where he used to work!


And just to add pain, the whole building is now owned by the guy that ownes Everton FC and apparently the 9th floor is all done out in blue


roadrash said:


> ah.... but you don't have to be old to be retired


No.....but it was Mo that said she was getting old.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How sad.
> Yours are early. Ours are just starting to flower.




I am quite upset by it. This was the best year we have ever had for the flowers. Oh well. Hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2019)

The last episode of the Line of Duty is on tonight.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> And it's shown in front of the building he (@Dave7) "worked in" and will be revisiting, on a paid tour.
> 
> Paying to be shown round where he used to work!



Nowt wrong with that.
Will have changed a lot since then.
Anyway he can show his Mrs where he used to hide when he was skiving


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It only flowers once a year. That is it until next spring.



What a shame 
Bloody weather


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The last episode of the Line of Duty is on tonight.



Not watched the first one yet


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not watched the first one yet



OMG. It is so good


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And just to add pain, the whole building is now owned by the guy that ownes Everton FC and apparently the 9th floor is all done out in blue
> 
> No.....but it was Mo that said she was getting old.


And you're a manufan!


----------



## derrick (5 May 2019)

Saturday and Sunday spent in the garden. Decking down another flower bed. Its getting there now. Another couple of weeks should see it done. Looking forward to getting garden furniture and sitting down with a few beers.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG. It is so good



Will watch it over a few days when I get round to it


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2019)

Bloody hell. It was good.


----------



## dickyknees (5 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody hell. It was good.



Wasn’t it just. Very good indeed.


----------



## dave r (5 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not watched the first one yet



I've not watched it at all.


----------



## numbnuts (6 May 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2019)

Morning peeps. Another cold start. Typical bank holiday weather it seems.


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> And you're a manufan!


LFC if you DONT mind


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2019)

derrick said:


> Saturday and Sunday spent in the garden. Decking down another flower bed. Its getting there now. Another couple of weeks should see it done. Looking forward to getting garden furniture and sitting down with a few beers.
> View attachment 465328


As someone who knows nowt about gardening is it not too early for bedding plants ? Or is that just the case for oop north ?


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Will watch it over a few days when I get round to it


Same here.


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2019)

Last night the forcast showed dry till 1400 today. May I politely ask why everything is wet at 0700 and the sky is a horrible dark gray ?
Enjoying a cuppa as against the normal coffee. Bit of breckie then off to Lidepool (thats Liverpool to Classic ).


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I've not watched it at all.


Me neither.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I've not watched it at all.



Missed a treat


----------



## 172traindriver (6 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Last night the forcast showed dry till 1400 today. May I politely ask why everything is wet at 0700 and the sky is a horrible dark gray ?
> Enjoying a cuppa as against the normal coffee. Bit of breckie then off to Lidepool (thats Liverpool to Classic ).



They aint very reliable at forecasting........where as Mr Classic sometimes does a bit


----------



## 172traindriver (6 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Me neither.



I stumbled across the first series when I was in Mallorca a few years ago. Just channel hopping and started watching.
It was on BBC2 back in the day. Also they filmed the 1st series around Birmingham. They used the tunnels and also the old disused fire station for the hostage scenes.
Alk the other series have been filmed in Northern Ireland I think.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> As someone who knows nowt about gardening is it not too early for bedding plants ? Or is that just the case for oop north ?



Its a little bit early for bedding plants, but sometimes you can get away with planting them early, I've got some in and with mixed results, some are thriving some aren't.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2019)

It's bleeding perishing out there yet again this morning. I see there's even a slight dusting of snow on the tops of the hills!


----------



## Paulus (6 May 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, on workers bank holiday Monday. My boiled eggs and toast has been consumed and now I shall do my ablutions and then take the dog out for a couple of hours. Another bike ride beckons after yesterdays 30 miler. Then, maybe sometime spent in the garden. What a life


----------



## PaulSB (6 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> As someone who knows nowt about gardening is it not too early for bedding plants ? Or is that just the case for oop north ?



The traditional time for first planting of bedding or tender vegetables is mid-May. This is though very dependent on location, even within a small area - protected position, frost pocket etc. Early planting can result in slow initial growth followed by rapid growth as the weather improves.

I don't grow much bedding but get my veg out as early as possible. This year I'm waiting for more warmth before my beans and courgettes go outside. Every time I look to do it we get forecasts down to 3-4C at night.

A 3C forecast can easily become a light frost just before dawn.


----------



## PaulSB (6 May 2019)

Well good morning all. Looks half decent outside so I shall do a spot of allotment work and see how the day progresses.

Not been to bright following Friday's hospital appointment. For several weeks I've felt 100% recovered and had easily persuaded myself Friday would be a sign off day. It wasn't.

I knew a second angiogram would be needed to check my operation was a success. This will be next Friday and isn't a surprise. What came as a real shock is just how lucky I've been but therefore also how vulnerable I remain. An angiogram involves injecting a dye in to the blood vessel which allows a 3D image to be taken - I've seen this now, quite incredible. God knows what my wife and sons thought being shown these images before giving permission to operate.

For those who don't know an aneurysm is a weakness in the artery wall which can burst. Think of it as a bulge in a tyre wall. This is what I have. In my case the choroidal artery is growing out of the aneurysm and this is extremely rare. As the consultant put it "without this artery there cannot be human life."

I'm told, and believe, the work which has already been done is quite brilliant. Aside from being clipped the aneurysm has been wrapped in silk. Depending on what is found on Friday a second op to insert a stent may be needed. The big positive is this potential second operation will be planned whereas the first was an emergency and decisions had to be made at every step depending on what was found.

I really don't fancy the idea of people poking around in my brain again.

I did have a brilliant ride on Friday morning. Back on the pace to the cafe followed by a gentle ride home. I reported this to the registrar as 42 miles, 14.5avg and 114 avg HR. He asked me to only do "easy" cycling for the time being, this means 10-20 minutes flat!!!!!

On the plus side my wife, ex nurse and midwife, has clearly explained I was in shock and only took in 20% of what was said. Obviously she is hugely supportive. This left me much more relaxed. I then had tea and cake on Saturday with one of my closest friends and she gave me massive support. It was all very emotional at home and in the cafe but felt much better.

Sorry to download this but it helps to write it out. I feel confident of a normal future but also could lose a big part of my life if cycling goes out the window, which I think is likely. Quite how to replace it, if needed, is a mystery to me.

The issue is cycling raises the BP and the potential for another bleed.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well good morning all. Looks half decent outside so I shall do a spot of allotment work and see how the day progresses.
> 
> Not been to bright following Friday's hospital appointment. For several weeks I've felt 100% recovered and had easily persuaded myself Friday would be a sign off day. It wasn't.
> 
> ...



Good luck, I hope it all works out well for you. I've still got my pictures frrom my first angiogram in 2008, they put in four stents a couple of week later, I was amazed at how badly blocked my arteries were.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well good morning all. Looks half decent outside so I shall do a spot of allotment work and see how the day progresses.
> 
> Not been to bright following Friday's hospital appointment. For several weeks I've felt 100% recovered and had easily persuaded myself Friday would be a sign off day. It wasn't.
> 
> ...




Glad to see that the Doctors are going to sort you out Paul. Must be a scary time for you, but your wife and friend are on your side.

Don't write off cycling too soon though.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Last night the forcast showed dry till 1400 today. May I politely ask why everything is wet at 0700 and the sky is a horrible dark gray ?
> Enjoying a cuppa as against the normal coffee. Bit of breckie* then off to Lidepool *(thats Liverpool to Classic ).


Will you be using the Spanish made train, operated by a English subsiduary of a German company. That spent the best part of its service life in Yorkshire, before being moved to South Wales, then re-used on t'other side o'Pennines. With the odd trip across them?


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well good morning all. Looks half decent outside so I shall do a spot of allotment work and see how the day progresses.
> 
> Not been to bright following Friday's hospital appointment. For several weeks I've felt 100% recovered and had easily persuaded myself Friday would be a sign off day. It wasn't.
> 
> ...


10th March 1977, I was told that_ "I'd be unable to lead a normal life from now on."_ (Due to events the previous Saturday). Echoed in school the following week. Since then, it's been a case of prove it by me. Cycling was a definate no-no, as was swimming. Up until the previous Saturday, it was a normal activity on a Saturday morning going to the older council owned swimminng baths.

School became a watch-him area, with someone else keeping tabs on me. Often with strict instructions not to be doing this, that or the other. And, once or twice being told off for doing it.

I've done most of the stuff I was told I'd never do. Work, swimming & cycling and some others not mentioned at the time. Effectively a C2C, started in the middle then the coast and back, in the day. For a bit of fun. 

Four years ago, they wanted to remove part of the brain, to see if that worked. A "not a chance" from me, it'd got me this far, despite it being "perfect". I'd two cans of Guinness late the night before to prevent them doing anything to me.

I'm going to say, again, give up any date you've been given(appointments, timetable from the hospital...) and just concentrate on recovering.

You realise that any form of exercise is now out the window, due to it increasing your heartrate. Any football games where there may be some last minute action, that may get your heart going. What to replace them with, watching paint dry!

Take it easy, whilst recovering, then work up to what you're comfy with. On your next visit, ask the specialist you're under if they cycle. I bet they don't. Don't go selling, or giving away your cycling gear. The body is an amazing piece of technology, that's yet to be replicated in any lab, just give yours time to adapt. Because adapt it will. AND DON'T GO WRITING OFF WHAT YOU THINK YOU'LL NEVER DO AGAIN. Prove them wrong

The idea of redundent systems in machines was inspired by the natural body. Look how well that got on, they're everywhere now.

Look on the bright side, at least you're not being held hostage by the WI, as they ply you with cake to get you to spill the beans(runner of course).

_"I return you to your normal service"_


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well good morning all. Looks half decent outside so I shall do a spot of allotment work and see how the day progresses.
> 
> Not been to bright following Friday's hospital appointment. For several weeks I've felt 100% recovered and had easily persuaded myself Friday would be a sign off day. It wasn't.
> 
> ...


After my cancer op went t*ts up I lost 3 1/2 pints of blood as they couldnt stop the bleeding. What was expected to be a one hour op plus 24 hrs in hospital turned into a nearly 9 hour op plus 8 days in hospital.
Like you I felt the need to talk it through with anyone who would listen (whether they liked it or not )


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Will you be using the Spanish made train, operated by a English subsiduary of a German company. That spent the best part of its service life in Yorkshire, before being moved to South Wales, then re-used on t'other side o'Pennines. With the odd trip across them?


I am but a simple sort of chap. Just occasionaly could you ask me a simple sort of question ).
But whatever and wherever it is we dont plan a trip on it


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2019)

Isn't the body weird! I thought after my 13 mile run yesterday my legs would feel awful today, but managed a 30 mile bimble feeling surprisingly good. Maybe it'll hit me tomorrow!


----------



## dave r (6 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Isn't the body weird! I thought after my 13 mile run yesterday my legs would feel awful today, but managed a 30 mile bimble feeling surprisingly good. Maybe it'll hit me tomorrow!



Well done. You just need a swim tomorrow and you've done the set.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2019)

Lazy day today, tidied the front garden this morning and down the Earlsdon for a couple of hours this afternoon.

https://allevents.in/coventry/earlsdon-festival-2019-official/20005506442725


----------



## dave r (6 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Will you be using the Spanish made train, operated by a English subsiduary of a German company. That spent the best part of its service life in Yorkshire, before being moved to South Wales, then re-used on t'other side o'Pennines. With the odd trip across them?


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am but a simple sort of chap. Just occasionaly could you ask me a simple sort of question ).
> But whatever and wherever it is we dont plan a trip on it


That was the simple version.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Well done. You just need a swim tomorrow and you've done the set.


Hate swimming sadly. Lol.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Hate swimming sadly. Lol.



I had lessons at school and couldn't get on with it, I had lessons again just after I retired but still couldn't get on with it so I've no plans to get back in the pool.


----------



## Paulus (6 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> 10th March 1977,
> _"_


I was 20 on that day


----------



## 172traindriver (6 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Well done. You just need a swim tomorrow and you've done the set.



Mo the triathlete


----------



## 172traindriver (6 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Hate swimming sadly. Lol.



Classic will tell you stick at it and you will enjoy


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Hate swimming sadly. Lol.


Have a walk or run in the rain instead.


----------



## screenman (6 May 2019)

I do not get a buzz out of swimming until the session is finished, then I feel great.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have a walk or run in the rain instead.



Take some shower gel also?
Cut your water bill down?


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Take some shower gel also?
> Cut your water bill down?


And you can wash your clothes at the same time..


----------



## 172traindriver (6 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> And you can wash your clothes at the same time..



Forgot about that benefit


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2019)

Morning retirees. Seems a bit brighter today.


----------



## numbnuts (7 May 2019)

Morning


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2019)

Still winter up this way I think. Been for my early run and noticed there was even more snow on the tops of the hills than yesterday, so last night's rain must have been snow up there!


----------



## Paulus (7 May 2019)

Good morning all, nice and sunny here . The heating came on this morning so it must of been chilly last night. I now have the windows open as I have a bunged up nose due to the heating coming on
Drinking a mug of tea in bed and contemplating the day. The dog will be walked via the cafe and then back out on the bike for the 3rd day in a row.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

A bit warmer here also. I see yesterday has gone down as the coldest May bank holiday on record. It was close to freezing where we were.
Will try and get to the Docs today. I used to get an automated repeat presription via the chemist but apparently the government have stopped that. Crazy. Many of the sick are elderly, have no car and dont do computers.......what are they supposed to do ?
Have a good day.


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Still winter up this way I think. Been for my early run and noticed there was even more snow on the tops of the hills than yesterday, so last night's rain must have been snow up there!


Snow?!
We've not had snow here for the past 5 years.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2019)

morning all, another grey chilly morning, off to yoga in a bit.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A bit warmer here also. I see yesterday has gone down as the coldest May bank holiday on record. It was close to freezing where we were.
> Will try and get to the Docs today. I used to get an automated repeat presription via the chemist but apparently the government have stopped that. Crazy. Many of the sick are elderly, have no car and dont do computers.......what are they supposed to do ?
> Have a good day.


They stopped them in February last year. Apparantly the wrong people were getting the medication meant for someone else.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2019)

@classic33 I understand and largely agree with much of your post. Thank you. I'm a firm believer in listening to and following medical advice to a point. That point is to get well and continue with my life as before.

I am always determined to get better. In two serious situations doctors have said my overall fitness has both saved me and helped my recovery. To see me you would never know I had a heart attack 3.5 years ago and a brain haemorrage in January.

The haemorrage is very scary as there is no warning. I feel fully recovered but have to await Friday's scan results. My wife says it may have to be a lifestyle choice, in which I would involve her and my sons in. My great friend and confidant told me on Saturday it's about my mental and physical health.

If I decide cycling has to stop I shall throw myself in to other activities. One would be increased walking, another to help set up the new branch of the U3A (University of the Third Age) which is being born locally now.

Apart from my love of cycling for itself my fear is I would lose several good friends. Again my friend put it very well on Saturday. Cycling is the common denominator which pulls us together, without it I would never have met those people.

We shall see. I am fully recovered, I have to understand the cycling risk and I'm not going to watch paint dry!!

Thank you again


----------



## dave r (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A bit warmer here also. I see yesterday has gone down as the coldest May bank holiday on record. It was close to freezing where we were.
> Will try and get to the Docs today. I used to get an automated repeat presription via the chemist but apparently the government have stopped that. Crazy. Many of the sick are elderly, have no car and dont do computers.......what are they supposed to do ?
> Have a good day.



I have to phone for mine, POD, pescription on demand, I order they send it to my designated pharmacist.. I order my wife's online for her on the doctors website and they deliver.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> After my cancer op went t*ts up I lost 3 1/2 pints of blood as they couldnt stop the bleeding. What was expected to be a one hour op plus 24 hrs in hospital turned into a nearly 9 hour op plus 8 days in hospital.
> Like you I felt the need to talk it through with anyone who would listen (whether they liked it or not )



Yes, I agree. I have three motivations in talking about illness:

Men, in particular, can ignore warning signs and it's important we recognise the need to seek advice. Especially as we get older.

It helps me to talk.

Finally there is still a reluctance to talk about poor health. I believe this is something which should be openly discussed for many reasons. I freely admit my mental state for short period left me looking down the very black tunnel of depression - such things need to be in the open.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> They stopped them in February last year. Apparantly the wrong people were getting the medication meant for someone else.


I have been getting mine automatically until last month


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I have to phone for mine, POD, pescription on demand, I order they send it to my designated pharmacist.. I order my wife's online for her on the doctors website and they deliver.


Right. I am seeing the Doc at 09.50 so will see what the options are for me.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have been getting mine automatically until last month



My pharmacy has become much tighter on this recently. For 3+ years the meds were left in the back porch with no repeat prescriptions. A monthly email to the pharmacy as a reminder was enough.

Today I have to get a six monthly repeat from the GP and be in to sign for delivery. Now I walk over the fields to collect. Exercise and meds.

It's not good for the elderly or infirm.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @classic33 I understand and largely agree with much of your post. Thank you. I'm a firm believer in listening to and following medical advice to a point. That point is to get well and continue with my life as before.
> 
> I am always determined to get better. In two serious situations doctors have said my overall fitness has both saved me and helped my recovery. To see me you would never know I had a heart attack 3.5 years ago and a brain haemorrage in January



I recall going through all the pre op questions with the anaethetist (spelling??) and he said "i have never operated on anyone as healthy as you". Gave me quite a buzz.
Mind you I didnt look so healthy 24 hours later


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I recall going through all the pre op questions with the anaethetist (spelling??) and he said "i have never operated on anyone as healthy as you". Gave me quite a buzz.
> Mind you I didnt look so healthy 24 hours later


Lol. I was the same when they hooked me up for my clavicle plate. I had been doing loads of cycling prior to it and my heart rate was really low. Anaesthetist was a cyclist so understood.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2019)

Watching paint dry could, at one stage get you a NVQ, it could.

The stuff I said you'd have to stop doing were said trying to point out where do you draw the line. I've a list as long as my arm of stuff I'm "not allowed" to do. Some silly, some not so silly. I've done nearly all of them.

I said forget the dates because it may trigger something, putting you back to square one with the system, further back with yourself. I got a year and a day between fits/siezures/episodes/call them what you want, believing the time limit was still two years. Only to be told it had changed by the nurse in A&E.

Sorry if offence has been caused, that wasn't the intention.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2019)

We dont have automatic prescriptions here in Wales. Stupid really as in real places like where I live people have to have a car, or get a bus that is sporadic to say the least. I think some elderly people rely on neighbours and friends to get their meds for them.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Watching paint dry could, at one stage get you a NVQ, it could.
> 
> The stuff I said you'd have to stop doing were said trying to point out where do you draw the line. I've a list as long as my arm of stuff I'm "not allowed" to do. Some silly, some not so silly. I've done nearly all of them.
> 
> ...



NO, NO, NO absolutely no offence taken. I've valued your input on this and other things in the past. I realise we have both had difficult medical experiences plus the fact I have a son, now 30, with Downs and SLD which means I have experienced the difficulties for children. I very much appreciate the things you have to say.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2019)

Well I suppose I'd better stop wittering about my medical issues!  Other than to say my angiogram for Friday has just been postponed and I'm waiting for a new date. I take comfort from the thought the doctors don't seem to worried!!!!!

The sun is shining. I've done a load of washing and two loads of ironing. Have other minor domestic bits to do. Also won a £14.25 refund from BT and £26.99 from my gym - a week's shopping as my wife pointed out.

Hoping the sun stays till I've finished my chores and can get on the allotment again. My chainsaw needs cleaning and a new chain - I quite fancy hitting a few logs today. Time to rock and roll. Back later.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

Update on repeat prescriptions.
The Doc explained that because chemists were so often making errors and ordering more than they should the government stepped in. Doctors are now allowed to electronically prescribe 2 months supply (which he did while I was there) and it is now waiting for me in the chemist.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I was the same when they hooked me up for my clavicle plate. I had been doing loads of cycling prior to it and my heart rate was really low. Anaesthetist was a cyclist so understood.


One more (funny) story.
As I had lost over a third of my blood but chose not to have a transfusion but to build it up naturally I must have been a bit on the pale side.......as well as being weak.
On day 2 I dragged myself to the loo. When slowly walking back to my bed the guy on the first bed (who was a broad scouser) said "bl**dy hell Dave, you look like a bag of boiled sh*te".
I felt awful but it really made me laugh.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Update on repeat prescriptions.
> The Doc explained that because chemists were so often making errors and ordering more than they should the government stepped in. Doctors are now allowed to electronically prescribe 2 months supply (which he did while I was there) and it is now waiting for me in the chemist.


I was offerred a six month supply.

Referred on to the RAC.

Now on the way to the BRI ENT.


----------



## Poacher (7 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @classic33 I understand and largely agree with much of your post. Thank you. I'm a firm believer in listening to and following medical advice to a point. That point is to get well and continue with my life as before.
> 
> I am always determined to get better. In two serious situations doctors have said my overall fitness has both saved me and helped my recovery. To see me you would never know I had a heart attack 3.5 years ago and a brain haemorrage in January.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed for you to be able to keep cycling at some level. If you do get involved with U3A, please, please heed the advice of the parent organisation regarding cycling groups: "*Don’t even think about laying down rules about clothing, helmets, or type of bikes."* and "*Helmets are not obligatory. They are a personal choice." * (Their bold.)
I was going to join my local U3A, until I read their "Principles" and found this nonsense: "All cyclists *MUST *wear a cycle helmet. *COMPULSORY *anybody not wearing a helmet will not be allowed on the rides." Sorry to bring this into the retirement thread; I'll be checking the requirements of other local groups in due course and posting at length in the appropriate place. Possibly also contacting Chris Boardman in the hope he'll give them a ration of sh!t.


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2019)

Hilly 15 miles this morning, trying to get Mrs D back up to speed for our Tour de Somerset in two weeks time. 
2 mile doggie walk just completed.
Was going to cut the lawns this afternoon but I can't be arsed. They'll have to wait 'til the weekend.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2019)

Poacher said:


> Fingers crossed for you to be able to keep cycling at some level. If you do get involved with U3A, please, please heed the advice of the parent organisation regarding cycling groups: "*Don’t even think about laying down rules about clothing, helmets, or type of bikes."* and "*Helmets are not obligatory. They are a personal choice." * (Their bold.)
> I was going to join my local U3A, until I read their "Principles" and found this nonsense: "All cyclists *MUST *wear a cycle helmet. *COMPULSORY *anybody not wearing a helmet will not be allowed on the rides." Sorry to bring this into the retirement thread; I'll be checking the requirements of other local groups in due course and posting at length in the appropriate place. Possibly also contacting Chris Boardman in the hope he'll give them a ration of sh!t.



Compulsary helmets are not uncommon these days, theres a group near me who have this rule,


----------



## dave r (7 May 2019)

Good yoga class this morning, we had a good work out.















Now catching up with housework and odd jobs.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Good yoga class this morning, we had a good work out.
> 
> View attachment 465529
> View attachment 465530
> ...


Is that you in the white bikini ?


----------



## dave r (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that you in the white bikini ?



Unfortunetely not, the bikini clashes with my 7 o'clock shadow.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Unfortunetely not, the bikini clashes with my 7 o'clock shadow.


Could it be @welsh dragon . Please tell me it is


----------



## dave r (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Could it be @welsh dragon . Please tell me it is




A dragon in a bikini, the mind boggles, it needs to be careful it doesn't scorch the material.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2019)

You lot gossiping again I see.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot gossiping again I see.



And what else would you expect?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> And what else would you expect?




. You lot are like a bunch of old women.


----------



## screenman (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that you in the white bikini ?



Nah! he is the one that has fallen in the lake trying to get into that pose, he will be up for breath soon.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . You lot are like a bunch of old women.


I object to that most strongly.
Middle aged women maybe.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . You lot are like a bunch of old women.



Stereotyping??


----------



## screenman (7 May 2019)

I have rode a bike on 6 of the last 9 days, that is a record by far for the 11 months since I hurt my back, starting to feel like a cyclist again. Even went out this evening knowing I would get soaked in the rain and I did.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Good yoga class this morning, we had a good work out.
> 
> View attachment 465529
> View attachment 465530
> ...


I would topple over if I tried that! Can barely stand on one leg without wobbling. Lol


----------



## dave r (7 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I would topple over if I tried that! Can barely stand on one leg without wobbling. Lol



I'm a bit wobbly with that one, and I can't get my foot up as high as he can.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm a bit wobbly with that one, and I can't get my foot up as high as he can.


Lol. I should really try yoga. I am so I flexible. I’m sure it would help.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I should really try yoga. I am so I flexible. I’m sure it would help.



We do a gentle Hatha Yoga, lots of stretches and gentle poses, it's great for stretching the muscles I don't use when I cycle.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Could it be @welsh dragon . Please tell me it is



@welsh dragon in a bikini?
Where??
Picture's??


----------



## 172traindriver (7 May 2019)

dave r said:


> A dragon in a bikini, the mind boggles, it needs to be careful it doesn't scorch the material.



It might fall off


----------



## 172traindriver (7 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot gossiping again I see.



About you


----------



## 172traindriver (7 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> And what else would you expect?



Pictures


----------



## 172traindriver (7 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I would topple over if I tried that! Can barely stand on one leg without wobbling. Lol



Try standing on one leg and close your eyes


----------



## 172traindriver (7 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I should really try yoga. I am so I flexible. I’m sure it would help.


----------



## screenman (7 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Try standing on one leg and close your eyes



I just did, it is certainly not easy.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I just did, it is certainly not easy.



I know a friend challenged me to see if I could do a minute.
30 seconds is really difficult and with a lot of flapping about I may just about manage it 
A minute seems impossible


----------



## screenman (8 May 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2019)

Morning folks..bloody freezing here and pouring down with rain. Looks like it is going to rain all day.


----------



## screenman (8 May 2019)

Can I claim for an injury whilst doing something I was told to try on here yeasterday?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Can I claim for an injury whilst doing something I was told to try on here yeasterday?



Open your eyes?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks..bloody freezing here and pouring down with rain. Looks like it is going to rain all day.



Forecast is s###e however there does appear some light at the end of the tunnel next week.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Forecast is s###e however there does appear some light at the end of the tunnel next week.


Quite appropriate for you!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Forecast is s###e however there does appear some light at the end of the tunnel next week.




Indeed. The end of the week should see a change to warmer weather


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2019)

@screenman, you have you been trying to wrap your arm around your head ?


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2019)

A rather soggy day at wigan pier today


----------



## 172traindriver (8 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Quite appropriate for you!



Comedy aswell as triathletes Mo?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Comedy aswell as triathletes Mo?


I'll never be a triathlete...........I can barely do a breast stroke for a breadth of a pool and hate swimming. Lol.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2019)

Good morning from a soggy Coventry, a cold and wet morning.


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2019)

Morning all from a damp Barnet. It is gently raining but not that cold. I am currently drinking tea in bed surrounded by the cats and the dog. MrsP is back from Malta this evening so I need to make sure the house is tidy. Hopefully I will get out on the bike a bit later as I need a few bits of shopping so I can incorporate the two.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2019)

Morning all. 
Showery here on the Gold Coast.
Doggie walk first thing whilst Mrs D has her hair done, then off to the great metropolis of Barnstaple for a spot of retail.
Probably drop in to the Black 'Oss for a chip buttie and a pint at lunchtime.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I know a friend challenged me to see if I could do a minute.
> 30 seconds is really difficult and with a lot of flapping about I may just about manage it
> A minute seems impossible


I have just done 3 minutes 25 seconds.

Ohh, hang on, you said just one leg


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2019)

That's these bloody scam phone calls started again this morning. Supposed to be from BT saying your internet will be cut off unless you press button whatever! Feckin annoying.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> That's these bloody scam phone calls started again this morning. Supposed to be from BT saying your internet will be cut off unless you press button whatever! Feckin annoying.



I had one yesterday from the suposed to be tax man, automated one with a robotic voice, I hung up.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2019)

Morning all. 
Its cold
Its windy
Its hissing down
I have a little man inside my head with a VERY BIG hammer (after last nights match).
Golf, I will not be playing


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I had one yesterday from the suposed to be tax man, automated one with a robotic voice, I hung up.


I'll just let it go to answerphone if it rings again. It seems to be widespread at the moment. Our local Facebook page had dozens of others saying they were getting them too. Must be horrible for the elderly who maybe don't have answerphones to take them and have to get up all the time in case it is a genuine call.


----------



## numbnuts (8 May 2019)

it's


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> That's these bloody scam phone calls started again this morning. Supposed to be from BT saying your internet will be cut off unless you press button whatever! Feckin annoying.



We rarely answer the landline these days except if we are expecting No.3 sin to call. For some reason he often rings the landline.

Our theory is if something is important the caller will leave a message.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2019)

Good morning people. Today's bulletin on Paul's health is..............

Weatherwise it's dull, grey with a slight drizzle. Enough to keep me off the allotment. Housework is therefore top of the agenda.

Hopefully it will dry up sufficiently to allow some logging and splitting. I'm definitely in a hunter/gatherer mood. I love my chainsaw.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2019)

The only person who phones me is my mum. I appear to be Billy no mates. 

My kids and grandchildren all message me instead.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2019)

Poacher said:


> Fingers crossed for you to be able to keep cycling at some level. If you do get involved with U3A, please, please heed the advice of the parent organisation regarding cycling groups: "*Don’t even think about laying down rules about clothing, helmets, or type of bikes."* and "*Helmets are not obligatory. They are a personal choice." * (Their bold.)
> I was going to join my local U3A, until I read their "Principles" and found this nonsense: "All cyclists *MUST *wear a cycle helmet. *COMPULSORY *anybody not wearing a helmet will not be allowed on the rides." Sorry to bring this into the retirement thread; I'll be checking the requirements of other local groups in due course and posting at length in the appropriate place. Possibly also contacting Chris Boardman in the hope he'll give them a ration of sh!t.



Thanks poacher. I had already made a rather selfish decision not to offer any of my cycling knowledge. The areas I'd consider myself proficient in are planning and leading rides. However this is in a club environment with everyone aware of the "rules" such as they are. Secondly, and this is very selfish, the thought of leading a group at the slow pace I'd expect to encounter is not attractive.

The group is at the planning stages. The "inaugural meeting" in a month. I've offered to be membership secretary and would involve myself in groups, initially, to facilitate card playing and take part/assist with walking.

I shall do these regardless of cycling as I see it as a real opportunity to do new things and meet people. The iniative to get the U3A running locally is a group of us who have been friends for 35+ years.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The only person who phones me is my mum. I appear to be Billy no mates.
> 
> My kids and grandchildren all message me instead.



I'm the same WD unless one of my sons wants to borrow money! Even that can be by text.  My mum and dad are long gone.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We rarely answer the landline these days except if we are expecting No.3 sin to call. For some reason he often rings the landline.
> 
> Our theory is if something is important the caller will leave a message.



We don't have a landline phone, we have a landline but only for the internet.


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2019)

An update on my earlier post, the gentle rain has now turned into very heavy rain


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2019)

dave r said:


> We don't have a landline phone, we have a landline but only for the internet.



We're the same but retained the number. We make all calls on mobiles as it's so cheap. Sky charge a ridiculous amount for a phone call.


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> That's these bloody scam phone calls started again this morning. Supposed to be from BT saying your internet will be cut off unless you press button whatever! Feckin annoying.


They are a nuisance, often an Asian accent saying that they are from your internet/phone company. They get short shrift from me, but I can easily see how some people are taken in and they give the details of their account and suddenly their bank account has been emptied


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The only person who phones me is my mum. I appear to be Billy no mates.
> 
> My kids and grandchildren all message me instead.


Send me your number.......I will phone you


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Send me your number.......I will phone you


Grovelling will not help your cause


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Send me your number.......I will phone you



I think that was the hidden message.......


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2019)

We went shopping in the metropolis yesterday. Parked in the main car park and Mr WD went to the pay and display to get the ticket.

However he made a mistake pressing the buttons and put the wrong reg in. He was 1 letter out. Mr WD had to buy a second ticket. It ended up costing £1.40 to park for 30 minutes.


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We went shopping in the metropolis yesterday. Parked in the main car park and Mr WD went to the pay and display to get the ticket.
> 
> However he made a mistake pressing the buttons and put the wrong reg in. He was 1 letter out. Mr WD had to buy a second ticket. It ended up costing £1.40 to park for 30 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 465626


Oops.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 465626



The reg was an expression of joy at the thought of shopping?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The reg was an expression of joy at the thought of shopping?




Quite possibly.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2019)

I see ALDI are offering "pull on" cycling gloves as part of this week's cycling specials.

Clearly I've been doing it wrong for 50 years.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> That's these bloody scam phone calls started again this morning. Supposed to be from BT saying your internet will be cut off unless you press button whatever! Feckin annoying.



I normally dont bother to answer phone calls and think if you really want me you will leave me a message then I will call back.
Hardly ever get a message.....really popular bloke me 
Anyway a few weeks ago for some reason I answered and an Indian sounding gentleman was trying to tell me my internet was about to be cut off.
Simple instead of telling him to f##k off like I normally do I said who are you speaking to sir, what is my name?
Funny call went dead


----------



## 172traindriver (8 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We rarely answer the landline these days except if we are expecting No.3 sin to call. For some reason he often rings the landline.
> 
> Our theory is if something is important the caller will leave a message.



+1


----------



## 172traindriver (8 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> An update on my earlier post, the gentle rain has now turned into very heavy rain


----------



## 172traindriver (8 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Send me your number.......I will phone you



Get behind me in the queue


----------



## 172traindriver (8 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We went shopping in the metropolis yesterday. Parked in the main car park and Mr WD went to the pay and display to get the ticket.
> 
> However he made a mistake pressing the buttons and put the wrong reg in. He was 1 letter out. Mr WD had to buy a second ticket. It ended up costing £1.40 to park for 30 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 465626



Pays not to take him in the future


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> That's these bloody scam phone calls started again this morning. Supposed to be from BT saying your internet will be cut off unless you press button whatever! Feckin annoying.


Remind them it's now OpenReach, not BT.


Dial 1471 and get their number.


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2019)

If MrsP wants to shopping, unless there is something particular that I want, I don't go. I rather be doing something, anything else.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Its cold
> Its windy
> Its hissing down
> ...


Why?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> If MrsP wants to shopping, unless there is something particular that I want, I don't go. I rather be doing something, anything else.


I hate proper physical shopping too. If I can’t find something online, apart from local food shopping, I don’t buy it. No wonder shops are closing as I think many people are the same.


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why?


Fairweather golfer


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Fairweather golfer


I am a fairweather everythinger


----------



## dickyknees (8 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> That's these bloody scam phone calls started again this morning. Supposed to be from BT saying your internet will be cut off unless you press button whatever! Feckin annoying.



We too are having a spate of these calls. I answer, wait for the person to speak and sing “scam, scam, scam” vaguely similar to Monty Python’s spam chorus. 

The other one I enjoy is the “have you had an accident and it’s not your fault”. Again I answer, wait for the person to ask the question and reply saying in all seriousness that the accident wasn’t my fault but I have no memory as the police said I was four times over the limit! Haven’t had many of those recently though. 

It’s childish, but it cheers up a grey morning like today.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I hate proper physical shopping too. If I can’t find something online, apart from local food shopping, I don’t buy it. No wonder shops are closing as I think many people are the same.



On the other side I'll happily buy something like chainsaw chains, phone cover online but never clothes etc.

Two issues with this, I can't feel or touch the fabric. Secondly why order and pay for a load of clothes of which 90% I'll have to return which means going to the store or post office. I don't get it but as my son - in clothing with Bestseller - reminds me - I'm old!!!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> We too are having a spate of these calls. I answer, wait for the person to speak and sing “scam, scam, scam” vaguely similar to Monty Python’s spam chorus.
> 
> The other one I enjoy is the “have you had an accident and it’s not your fault”. Again I answer, wait for the person to ask the question and reply saying in all seriousness that the accident wasn’t my fault but I have no memory as the police said I was four times over the limit! Haven’t had many of those recently though.
> 
> It’s childish, but it cheers up a grey morning like today.


I have tried several responses to these.
When I asked "how did you know about that" she just put me through to an expert, at which point I hung up.
Twice I have said "yes, it was terrible. I lost both legs and both arms, then they had to amputate my head". For some reason the line went dead at that point.


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2019)

I just ask if they can claim for amnesia, they usually get all excited, yes of course we can, …..GOOD..... BECAUSE I DONT REMEMBER HAVING AN ACCIDENT,...…. FECK OFF.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> I just ask if they can claim for amnesia, they usually get all exited, yes of course we can, …..GOOD..... BECAUSE I DONT REMEMBER HAVING AN ACCIDENT,...…. FECK OFF.




. I might steal that one


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2019)

Chip butties on the way.


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2019)

6X ….is that like a pint and a half of 4xxxx


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> 6X ….is that like a pint and a half of 4xxxx


Nah.....it's half a quart of 12X.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2019)

Chip butties were good today.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Chip butties were good today.
> 
> View attachment 465654


Oh God that looks good!


----------



## 172traindriver (8 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I hate proper physical shopping too. If I can’t find something online, apart from local food shopping, I don’t buy it. No wonder shops are closing as I think many people are the same.



I am very similar to you Mo.
Cant stand shopping however dont mind going to the supermarket.
Like you try to get as much as I can online


----------



## 172traindriver (8 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> We too are having a spate of these calls. I answer, wait for the person to speak and sing “scam, scam, scam” vaguely similar to Monty Python’s spam chorus.
> 
> The other one I enjoy is the “have you had an accident and it’s not your fault”. Again I answer, wait for the person to ask the question and reply saying in all seriousness that the accident wasn’t my fault but I have no memory as the police said I was four times over the limit! Haven’t had many of those recently though.
> 
> It’s childish, but it cheers up a grey morning like today.



Sometimes but not very often I decide to have a bit of fun like you and try to string the caller along.
I cant remember what the code to block your outgoing number from EE us without googling it but sometimes I have had a number call but they havent left a message.
I used to love blocking my number and calling them and wait for them to answer and let them keep going hello before putting the phone down. 
Then keep repeating.......most amusing.
Nowadays you quite often get a number pop up on your mobile. When I try the callback it comes up with a message saying number not recognised.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Chip butties were good today.
> 
> View attachment 465654



Wow, yum yum


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Chip butties on the way.
> 
> View attachment 465649


French pint glass.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sometimes but not very often I decide to have a bit of fun like you and try to string the caller along.*
> I cant remember what the code to block your outgoing number from EE us *without googling it but sometimes I have had a number call but they havent left a message.
> I used to love blocking my number and calling them and wait for them to answer and let them keep going hello before putting the phone down.
> Then keep repeating.......most amusing.
> Nowadays you quite often get a number pop up on your mobile. When I try the callback it comes up with a message saying number not recognised.


Mobile?
#31#, stops your IMEI Number, SIM Card number and phone number being sent, from the handset.

Google it he says.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2019)

We had a profitable afternoon down the club today, I didn't win, but my Good Lady did, the first line and the pot that comes with it, we came out twenty quid up.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have tried several responses to these.
> When I asked "how did you know about that" she just put me through to an expert, at which point I hung up.
> Twice I have said "yes, it was terrible. I lost both legs and both arms, then they had to amputate my head". For some reason the line went dead at that point.



Quality 
Maybe they concluded you weren't taking the call seriously


----------



## 172traindriver (8 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . I might steal that one



Definately one to try to remember


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2019)

What a miserable wet windy day that turned out to be. No logging but the house is sparkly clean! 

Glass of red I think.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> What a miserable wet windy day that turned out to be. No logging but the house is sparkly clean!
> 
> Glass of red I think.


Vampire!


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2019)

Can, those here, who are here and those who are here, but not here, let those of us here who are here know if they are here or not.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can, those here, who are here and those who are here, but not here, let those of us here who are here know if they are here or not.


I'm here. Not sure why............oh, it'll be that insomnia thing! Lol


----------



## screenman (9 May 2019)

I am here, the day starts at 5am in this house.


----------



## GM (9 May 2019)

I'm here. Just got up to make the tea's. Back to bed now to watch a bit of iplayer.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can, those here, who are here and those who are here, but not here, let those of us here who are here know if they are here or not.



Hello Mr Classic


----------



## 172traindriver (9 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm here. Not sure why............oh, it'll be that insomnia thing! Lol





Mo1959 said:


> I'm here. Not sure why............oh, it'll be that insomnia thing! Lol



Similar to Classic then


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2019)

Must be classics turn to put the kettle on. Morning folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Must be classics turn to put the kettle on. Morning folks.


He's probably just gone to bed knowing him. Lol.

I'm away to put the kettle on now so brews up! Lol


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2019)

Good morning.......I think . I will confirm when I wake up properly.
Sky is looking very ominous. Forcast is 50% precip' so I will give golf a try.
Cuppa tea first, empty the dish washer, shower n shave, bit of breckie then I am out


----------



## screenman (9 May 2019)

Pain management clinic today, be interesting to see if the amateurs have booked me in with the correct person this time.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> He's probably just gone to bed knowing him. Lol.
> 
> I'm away to put the kettle on now so brews up! Lol




Coffee for me


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Coffee for me


Nice and strong? Hate insipid coffee. Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice and strong? Hate insipid coffee. Lol




Absolutely. No wishy washy coffee for me


----------



## dave r (9 May 2019)

Good morning.   I think my bike ride this morning is off, it looks like its in for the day.


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2019)

I'm still fast asleep. Not going to wake up until 8.30.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning.......I think . I will confirm when I wake up properly.
> Sky is looking very ominous. Forcast is 50% precip' so I will give golf a try.
> Cuppa tea first, empty the dish washer, shower n shave, bit of breckie then I am out



Busy day ahead then


----------



## 172traindriver (9 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm still fast asleep. Not going to wake up until 8.30.



Someone going to give you a knock then?


----------



## 172traindriver (9 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> He's probably just gone to bed knowing him. Lol.
> 
> I'm away to put the kettle on now so brews up! Lol



Hes gone missing


----------



## dave r (9 May 2019)

This has just come up on my facebook page


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2019)

Good Day. I'm here!

A very rare event in our house this morning. Mrs P brought me coffee in bed. I'll leave you to decide which is rare the coffee service or Mrs P being awake at 7.00am

Grey, damp, breezy. Miserable really. 10 day forecast from tomorrow is excellent.

Later today we will go and collect spent hops from the local micro-brewery. Beyond that I'm not sure what I shall do.


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Busy day ahead then


Its all go for us men


----------



## screenman (9 May 2019)

I am out on the bike later today, come rain or shine does not matter, although the shine would be nicer.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2019)

It's raining now. Bleh


----------



## dave r (9 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I am out on the bike later today, come rain or shine does not matter, although the shine would be nicer.



I've called my ride of, no enjoyment in getting wet


----------



## numbnuts (9 May 2019)

Morning


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2019)

Dropping the car in to the village garage to investigate possible worn CV joint, then walking doggie back home.
We're then cycling into Barnstaple to buy a new tablet for Mrs D, as she dropped hers and damaged the screen. We priced up a repair but it was about the same cost to buy a new one.


----------



## Paulus (9 May 2019)

Good morning all, After yesterdays rain, I have noticed that the gutter along the kitchen wall seems to of come apart and more rain fell onto the pots on the patio instead of down the drain. So that is todays job, connecting the gutter back to an angle piece .


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2019)

On the plus side your pots won't need watering.......


----------



## Paulus (9 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> On the plus side your pots won't need watering.......


Not for a long time.


----------



## GM (9 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Dropping the car in to the village garage to investigate possible worn CV joint, then walking doggie back home.
> We're then cycling into Barnstaple to buy a new tablet for Mrs D, as she dropped hers and damaged the screen. We priced up a repair but it was about the same cost to buy a new one.




I had to buy a new tablet on last Saturday. My Kobo arc 10, and my Hudl both packed up after years of good service. I got a Samsung Galaxy Tab A10, cheap and cheerful just as I like them.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> He's probably just gone to bed knowing him. Lol.
> 
> I'm away to put the kettle on now so brews up! Lol


Nope. Going to bed doesn't guarantee sleep anyway.


----------



## screenman (9 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I've called my ride of, no enjoyment in getting wet



I am trying to create a habit so needs must.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I am trying to create a habit so needs must.


Nun so far?


----------



## screenman (9 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nun so far?



I see what you did there and it put a big smile on my face, cheers for that.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I see what you did there and it put a big smile on my face, cheers for that.


.....as long as he doesn’t make a habit of it!


----------



## 172traindriver (9 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's raining now. Bleh



Normal for where you live isnt it?
Has it stopped yet?


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's raining now. Bleh


Is Bleh a welsh word. Please interpret


----------



## screenman (9 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is Bleh a welsh word. Please interpret



It means, little pickle falling from walnut bush.


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2019)

Which MP do I complain to ??
BBC weather promised me light rain showers. I have just played 18 holes of golf in solid, constant rain.
It wasnt particularly cold as in freezing but it was that sort of weather.......I came away cold right through to the bones. Sat in conservatory now, fire is on and I am warming up nicely


----------



## screenman (9 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Which MP do I complain to ??
> BBC weather promised me light rain showers. I have just played 18 holes of golf in solid, constant rain.
> It wasnt particularly cold as in freezing but it was that sort of weather.......I came away cold right through to the bones. Sat in conservatory now, fire is on and I am warming up nicely



Complain to Dirk, I think he lives closer to sea weed than the rest of us so he should keep us updated.


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2019)

Sun's out here. 
Just walked down to pick the car up from the garage. Front offside roll bar link replaced. Needs a couple of bushes and a damper on the rear dif, but they are genuine Honda parts and will take a couple of days to get here. Car booked in again for next Thursday to have the parts fitted. Good job I'm retired and don't need to have use of a car every day.


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Complain to Dirk, I think he lives closer to sea weed than the rest of us so he should keep us updated.


I can give you all a shout if the weather's coming in from the South West, which just happens to be where the majority of our weather emanates. I've got a clear 3000 mile view straight across to America.


----------



## screenman (9 May 2019)

If I sit here much longer I will certainly fall asleep, so I am off for a windy wet rides, see you lot later.


----------



## screenman (9 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> I can give you all a shout if the weather's coming in from the South West, which just happens to be where the majority of our weather emanates. I've got a clear 3000 mile view straight across to America.



Blimey, which opticians do you go too, I can only just see this computor screen.


----------



## Banjo (9 May 2019)

Not sure if you guys will let me on here now .I have been working 4 hours a month for the last year.

There you go my dirty secret is out do what you will :-)


----------



## Banjo (9 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> I can give you all a shout if the weather's coming in from the South West, which just happens to be where the majority of our weather emanates. I've got a clear 3000 mile view straight across to America.



When I try to look at New York the bloody Statue of Liberty gets in the way.


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2019)

Banjo said:


> Not sure if you guys will let me on here now .I have been working 4 hours a month for the last year.
> 
> There you go my dirty secret is out do what you will :-)


That's OK - you're more retired than some on here, who shall remain nameless......


----------



## dave r (9 May 2019)

I drove over to Hatton this morning, took my Good Lady with me, and the gang were all there, but no one had cycled. I had an interesting afternoon, I cleared out my big drawer in the big unit in the dining room, the one that's supposed to be for my important documents but gets used as a convenient place to put clutter out of sight, took all afternoon and produced a large bag of rubbish but still looks full afterwards.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> .....as long as he doesn’t make a habit of it!


Superior?


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2019)

Banjo said:


> Not sure if you guys will let me on here now .I have been working 4 hours a month for the last year.
> 
> There you go my dirty secret is out do what you will :-)


I doubt the others will want you but I have considerable influence.
If you could send me a small(ish) remuneration or better still a ticket for the champions league final I am sure I
Can get you accepted


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2019)

[QUOTE="dave r, post: 5620075, member: 1258 I had an interesting afternoon, I cleared out my big drawers in the big unit in the dining room[/QUOTE]
I think @welsh dragon cleared out her big drawers last week. The fleecy lined are away till winter.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> [QUOTE="dave r, post: 5620075, member: 1258 I had an interesting afternoon, I cleared out my big drawers in the big unit in the dining room


I think @welsh dragon cleared out her big drawers last week. The fleecy lined are away till winter.[/QUOTE]


Cheek.


----------



## screenman (9 May 2019)

I am back and I did get wet but a very enjoyable 15 miles was got in the bag.


----------



## numbnuts (9 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think @welsh dragon cleared out her big drawers last week. The fleecy lined are away till winter.




Cheek. [/QUOTE]
Yeah you have two of them


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah you have two of them


Not four?


----------



## screenman (9 May 2019)

I am currently tingling away at level 7 on the Tenns machine.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I am currently tingling away at level 7 on the Tenns machine.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 465820


That's like something I did to a physics teacher at school.


----------



## Cavalol (9 May 2019)

Whoops, now 'officially' in this thread. Took VS last Tuesday, half-heartedly tried to find other work (3 days a week will do) but after over 17.5 years in last job, I cannot find the will to seek something new just yet. It's weird, don't miss the job at all (don't think I ever will) but finding something else so soon feels like leaving your partner of the same amount of time and looking for another. It'll never be the same.

Anyhow (sorry for rambling) have been keeping amused by sourcing scrap cars for a mate, have done really well recently so might buy another recovery truck and see what happens.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2019)

@welsh dragon, in the area of Bethesda, Gwynedd at 13:41:50.6 today?


----------



## 172traindriver (9 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> @welsh dragon, in the area of Bethesda, Gwynedd at 13:41:50.6 today?



How did you find that out?


----------



## 172traindriver (9 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's like something I did to a physics teacher at school.



Detention?


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How did you find that out?


Nosey!

Let @Dave7 explain.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Detention?


Banned from the chemistry lab.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2019)

Morning. A long lie for me.............made it to 5.30. Lol.

It's a bit dismal at the moment and has rained a fair bit overnight. Never mind, we can all live in anticipation of our promised nice spell after the weekend.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2019)

Morning all, off for a swim shortly have a great day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> @welsh dragon, in the area of Bethesda, Gwynedd at 13:41:50.6 today?




Was I. Don't think so classic.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2019)

Morning folks. Been awake for a while.


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2019)

Hello people. Looks brighter this morning and unlikely to rain.

Have to research accommodation for our jaunt to the Books and Boots festival in October.

I've decided to take a chance on planting out beans, more peas and I have some new asparagus crowns to add to the existing bed.

Plus around 15kg of spent hops to spread as a mulch. The allotment will smell wonderful for about a week!!


----------



## dave r (10 May 2019)

Good morning folks, still a bit damp under foot but a lot brighter this morning.


----------



## Paulus (10 May 2019)

Morning all, got an appointment with the chiropractic later on and then a retirement drink up for another old tired train driver who has hung up his keys after 42 years. There are several more retirement bashes to go. Over 200 years of combined service gone in the last year


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2019)

Yay - it's Fish Friday!


----------



## numbnuts (10 May 2019)




----------



## Banjo (10 May 2019)

Off to the Midlands today to see our youngest on his Birthday and get a bit of time with our only granddaughter. 250 miles of clogged up motorways but worth it.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Banned from the chemistry lab.



Good job no one tried to recruit you


----------



## 172traindriver (10 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Was I. Don't think so classic.



Where does he get these crazy notions from?


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2019)

Morning all. Still damp here with light rain. Just heard thunder 
I feel a chill day coming on. I may go for a hair cut.
A busy morning as I have a fresh pineapple to cut up. I enjoy eating them but they are fiddly, messy things.
Golf on tv is from Southport so I may watch a bit of that. Its at the Hillside course. I looked into having a game there but found out its £120 per person so I gave that a miss.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Been awake for a while.



Thinking if you had been where Classic claims or not


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2019)

Banjo said:


> Off to the Midlands today to see our youngest on his Birthday and get a bit of time with our only granddaughter. 250 miles of clogged up motorways but worth it.


Whereabouts in the Midlands?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Still damp here with light rain. Just heard thunder
> I feel a chill day coming on. I may go for a hair cut.
> A busy morning as I have a fresh pineapple to cut up. I enjoy eating them but they are fiddly, messy things.
> Golf on tv is from Southport so I may watch a bit of that. Its at the Hillside course. I looked into having a game there but found out its £120 per person so I gave that a miss.



Ouch!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thinking if you had been where Classic claims or not


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thinking if you had been where Classic claims or not


T'was a question asked by missen.


----------



## Cavalol (10 May 2019)

Morning! Picked SWMBO up from work, then off to my lad's house. 5 minutes of time with our beautiful grandaughter then took me laddo for an eye test. Currently sat at the hospital waiting for him.


----------



## GM (10 May 2019)

Morning all. Just had the shock of my life. Thought I'd treat Mrs GM to a day at Wimbledon, until I saw the price.... £1539 a ticket. Might have to be the Chelsea Flower Show instead.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yay - it's Fish Friday!




Are you sure?


----------



## Cavalol (10 May 2019)

£1,539 a ticket for Wimbledon? They're only in flipping league 2


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Just had the shock of my life. Thought I'd treat Mrs GM to a day at Wimbledon, until I saw the price.... £1539 a ticket. Might have to be the Chelsea Flower Show instead.


You are retired, you can afford it.
I sent @welsh dragon a pm offering to take her (best seats) but she hasnt replied yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are retired, you can afford it.
> I sent @welsh dragon a pm offering to take her (best seats) but she hasnt replied yet.




You are so full of it.


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Just had the shock of my life. Thought I'd treat Mrs GM to a day at Wimbledon, until I saw the price.... £1539 a ticket. Might have to be the Chelsea Flower Show instead.


Chuffin' 'eck! 
We can do a month away in the van, all in, for less!


----------



## dave r (10 May 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Just had the shock of my life. Thought I'd treat Mrs GM to a day at Wimbledon, until I saw the price.... £1539 a ticket. Might have to be the Chelsea Flower Show instead.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You are so full of it.


Welshie.......you have hurt me.
If you phone the Dorchester, ask for 'Jones' on the front desk and give my name. He will confirm that I have booked the honeymoon suite AND a meal of fish, chips n DOUBLE mushy peas.
Dont worry......I will try and get a refund although I fear thats not possible.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Morning! Picked SWMBO up from work, then off to my lad's house. 5 minutes of time with our beautiful grandaughter then took me laddo for an eye test.* Currently sat at the hospital waiting for him.*


He doesn't show up, tell him he's to make his own way there.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie.......you have hurt me.
> If you phone the Dorchester, ask for 'Jones' on the front desk and give my name. He will confirm that I have booked the honeymoon suite AND a meal of fish, chips n DOUBLE mushy peas.
> Dont worry......I will try and get a refund although I fear thats not possible.




.


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2019)

Happy lunchtime all you old dossers.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2019)

Blinkin blumin eck......we are in the middle of a hail storm.


----------



## dave r (10 May 2019)

A mundane Friday, shopping this morning, cleaned the car and the cooker this afternoon, an hour after I cleaned the car it started raining.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2019)

I have just put a cake in the oven. Grandchildren will be here tomorrow so they will scoff most of it.

I have all the doors and windows open now. It's scorchio here. Hoorah


----------



## screenman (10 May 2019)

I am off to the gym, see you all later. Do not talk about me when I am away.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I am off to the gym, see you all later. Do not talk about me when I am away.




Ok. We will wait till you get back then talk about you.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2019)

I am back.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I am back.


And Doc, Grumpy, Sneezy & Co.?


----------



## screenman (10 May 2019)

Level TEN! On the tenns machine. Seems to working, or in maybe the booze.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Level TEN! On the tenns machine. Seems to working, or in maybe the booze.


The booze, no doubt about it.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> The booze, no doubt about it.



So you could say the money I spent on booze was a better investment than the money I spent on a Tens machine.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2019)

screenman said:


> So you could say the money I spent on booze was a better investment than the money I spent on a Tens machine.


You can't drink whilst asleep. The tens machine can be used whilst asleep.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2019)

Nearly at the end of another great day, swim this morning and gym late afternoon with plenty of fun in between, just sat down an watched a proper chick flick, life is great. Enjoy every day yourself and make people smile, it will make them feel better as well as yourself.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You are so full of it.



Do you like footie


----------



## 172traindriver (10 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> .



He's certainly after something


----------



## screenman (11 May 2019)

Morning all, off out for brekkie at Donny market this morning followed by a bit of retail, tomorrow is Lincoln GP day which is a great cycle race to watch, also a place to meet up with old cycling buddies.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2019)

Morning. Another cool one but hopefully warming up over the next few days.

Just a wander soon. Maybe a short bimble later if I feel up to it.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2019)

Good morning from a freezing middle of nowhere. We have quite a frost here but it should be a nice day later.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning from a freezing middle of nowhere. We have quite a frost here but it should be a nice day later.



Frost still......bloody hell


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Frost still......bloody hell




Yep. Not nice


----------



## 172traindriver (11 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. Not nice



This weather is becoming tiresome


----------



## dave r (11 May 2019)

Good morning people, bright breezy and sunny but chilly, should be nice later, an ideal cycling day, but no pedalling for me tilll Monday, instead I'm off to a steam event later. https://statfoldbarnrailway.co.uk/events/statfolds-giant-miniature-weekend/


----------



## Paulus (11 May 2019)

Morning all, a bit dull here with rain forecast for later on. I was going to cut the grass but that may have to wait. The dog will be walked first and then we shall see.


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2019)

Good morning all.
Lots of blue stuff up there and a strange orange thing in the sky.
A bit later than Welshie but no sign of frost here. Not even needed the conservatory fire on while coffee was consumed.
A few good days forcast so my plan is
10 miler today
10 miler Sunday (before final prem match of the season)
20 miler Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2019)

Just took a grandson to work. Sunny here but the temp on my car only reached 5 deg. Brrrrr


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2019)

Good morning.

Glorious blue sky, bright sunshine and not a breath of wind. Lancashire la, la, la..............

Collected 12 bags of spent hops from the local brewery over the last couple of days. First job is to get those down as mulch.

Mrs P - sleeping like a baby now - was fidgeting, tossing and turning at 5.00am.  I had to get up so may be napping by 12.00. Nackered already.


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2019)




----------



## dave r (11 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


>


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning from a freezing middle of nowhere. We have quite a frost here but it should be a nice day later.


_"Cold weather always falls on May 11, 12, and 13. St. Pancras Day (May 12) never passes without frost."_
T'is the Three Chilly Saints.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Glorious blue sky, bright sunshine and not a breath of wind. *Lancashire la, la, la*.............
> 
> ...


_"La, La, La Land"_! Thought the teletubbies lived there.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just took a grandson to work. Sunny here but the temp on my car only reached 5 deg. Brrrrr



How come gran has to do it?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"Cold weather always falls on May 11, 12, and 13. St. Pancras Day (May 12) never passes without frost."_
> T'is the Three Chilly Saints.



Trust you to find something obscure


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How come gran has to do it?




His dad is away and I am the only other driver so it is Grans taxi.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Trust you to find something obscure


And was a frost not reported by someone, this morning. The 11th May?

I rest my case.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2019)

Lovely sunny day here. 

Just got back from my ride, spot of lunch, then mowing the lawns.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2019)

Apple pie and custard has just been ordered, large portion £1.50.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2019)

We now have hail.


----------



## Banjo (11 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Whereabouts in the Midlands?


Near Stourbridge .had a pleasant walk along the Canals with them in sunshine then a meal in a pub .

Return journey is always a drag but not helped by the M50 being shut then a slow diversion off the M4 near Newport.Increasingly I dislike driving .


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2019)

Banjo said:


> Near Stourbridge .had a pleasant walk along the Canals with them in sunshine then a meal in a pub .
> 
> Return journey is always a drag but not helped by the M50 being shut then a slow diversion off the M4 near Newport.Increasingly I dislike driving .


I used to live in Stourbridge 1977 - 1983.
Bought our first house in Amblecote for £10000 - three bed semi.


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2019)

Just got an 11 miler in. Sunny but a surprisingly strong and cold wind. Glad I put my Ron Hills and wind proof jacket on.
I had porridge before my ride and now jacket potatoes are baking. Tuna, mayo, onion and sweetcorn ready to go in. What a healthy boy I am


----------



## Banjo (11 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> I used to live in Stourbridge 1977 - 1983.
> Bought our first house in Amblecote for £10000 - three bed semi.



Bet its changed a bit since then. Road traffic is far too heavy for my liking. Getting onto the canal path was great ,like instantly being transported into the countryside.


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We now have hail.


What Caesar ........


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just got an 11 miler in. Sunny but a surprisingly strong and cold wind. Glad I put my Ron Hills and wind proof jacket on.
> I had porridge before my ride and *now jacket potatoes are baking.* Tuna, mayo, onion and sweetcorn ready to go in. What a healthy boy I am


Roosters, Banners or Queens?


----------



## dave r (11 May 2019)

I've had an excellent afternoon at the Statfold Barn miniature railway weekend.














https://statfoldbarnrailway.co.uk/events/statfolds-giant-miniature-weekend/


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Roosters, Banners or Queens?


You are complicating things and I am easily confused.
They are (were) baking potatoes from the reduced section. The skins were crispy and sooooo tasty.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are complicating things and I am easily confused.
> They are (were) baking potatoes from the reduced section. The skins were crispy and sooooo tasty.


Reduced, size, salt, fat.


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Reduced, size, salt, fat.


This is hard work 
Price...... 7p for four (thats right....7p)
Size......about average for that sized potato.
Salt...... I think so, probably, possibly, maybe.
Fat.......not really. I am 5' 7" and 10 st 7lbs.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> This is hard work
> Price...... 7p for four (thats right....7p)
> Size......about average for that sized potato.
> Salt...... I think so, probably, possibly, maybe.*
> Fat.......not really. I am 5' 7" and 10 st 7lbs.*


I did mean the spud.

And I think you've shrunk an inch. That or it's stand up straight lad.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2019)

Brilliant 40 minute turbo session,now plugged in level 11 on the Tenns machine.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Brilliant 40 minute turbo session,now plugged in level 11 on the Tenns machine.


Shouldn't the number be going down as you get used to a raised pain barrier?


----------



## screenman (11 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Shouldn't the number be going down as you get used to a raised pain barrier?



Not a clue, I figured the higher it went the more benefit I would get.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Not a clue, I figured the higher it went the more benefit I would get.


Lazy exercise?


----------



## screenman (11 May 2019)

I was advised by two pain specialist to use the Tenns to block pain signals, it seems to be working. Certainly seems to be better than drugs.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2019)

Pam is now connected at level 12.


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> I did mean the spud.
> 
> And I think you've shrunk an inch. That or it's stand up straight lad.


I am shrinking year by year.
I was 6' 7" when I was born.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2019)

I am Not over weight,I am under tall.

I was in truth 11lb 2 when born so I started with a disadvantage.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I was advised by two pain specialist to use the Tenns to block pain signals, it seems to be working. Certainly seems to be better than drugs.


Drug use on a turbo! Whatever next?


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am shrinking year by year.
> I was 6' 7" when I was born.


You'll be less than a foot tall at the end. Use a shoebox for a cheap one.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2019)

Do you think I should have told Pam before I turned it up to level 20.


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Do you think I should have told Pam before I turned it up to level 20.


Women** like men with a lot of power.

**apart from my wife who seems to enjoy knocking me around.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2019)

I'm still at the same fighting weight now as I was in my 20s.*
Unfortunately, I'm almost an inch shorter at 5' 11.5" .....



*Cruiser weight


----------



## screenman (11 May 2019)

Goodnight everybody, I am off up the wooden hill.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm still at the same fighting weight now as I was in my 20s.*
> Unfortunately, I'm almost an inch shorter at 5' 11.5" .....
> 
> 
> ...



I'm five and a half feet tall and 11 stone, bang on my best cycling weight, lighter and I lose power, heavier and the weight slows me down, not having a lot of speed or power these days I can't afford to lose any of either.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Women** like men with a lot of power.
> 
> **apart from my wife who seems to enjoy knocking me around.


Follow @screenman's example, plug her into the mains and turn it up.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm five and a half feet tall and 11 stone, bang on my best cycling weight, lighter and I lose power, heavier and the weight slows me down, not having a lot of speed or power these days I can't afford to lose any of either.


I've always been what would be termed as a proportionate powerful build. I'm still good at a sprint but I'm definitely not built as a pure climber.
When people estimate my weight, they are invariable about 15 - 20lbs under.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've always been what would be termed as a proportionate powerful build. I'm still good at a sprint but I'm definitely not built as a pure climber.



I'm not big enough to be a good sprinter and though I'm small enough to be a climber I've always climbed slow and steady..


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm not big enough to be a good sprinter and though I'm small enough to be a climber I've always climbed slow and steady..


I've taken a few KoMs and top tens, locally, on shortish Strava sprints over the past 5 years. Purely done for vanity.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've taken a few KoMs and top tens, locally, on shortish Strava sprints over the past 5 years. Purely done for vanity.


More distance and shifting loads missen.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've taken a few KoMs and top tens, locally, on shortish Strava sprints over the past 5 years. Purely done for vanity.



Strava is something I don't use.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Strava is something I don't use.


It gives me a bit of motivation and I enjoy being able to look at the pretty maps of where I've been and see what others are up to as well.

Morning. Up early and just finished a coffee. Probably head out for an early jog. I love the peace and quiet of an early Sunday morning. Temperature hovering around freezing though so not sure what jacket to wear. It will be cold to start until I warm up.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2019)

Good morning. Bloody feeezing here again, but there is sun.


----------



## screenman (12 May 2019)

Morning all, riding out to Lincoln to see the women's race this morning, then going back in this afternoon by car to watch the men's event.


----------



## numbnuts (12 May 2019)




----------



## Dirk (12 May 2019)

Morning all. Another stress free day on planet pension in the offing.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2019)

Good morning people, bright sunny and fresh this morning, son and Granddaughter will be here soon and I've some bedding plants to put in this afternoon.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 May 2019)

Good Morning
Lovely day here in essex so off for a bike ride this morning,then watch the premier league title race unfold this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2019)

Morning all.
Same here at 06.00 as it as for @Mo1959 and @welsh dragon.....the roof was covered in frost 
I plan a 15 miler later on then, as @The Central Scrutinizer I will be watching the premier league unfold..... hoping against hope that Brighton can do the reds a favour


----------



## numbnuts (12 May 2019)

It's warming up here  so a trike ride is on the list today


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2019)

Gorgeous day in the offing here.
Will take the doggie for a long walk on the beach and over the dunes, come back home, have a quick coffee then have a stroll down to my local for Sunday lunch. Be interesting to see what beer is on offer today.


----------



## yello (12 May 2019)

I'm late on this thread, very late. Story of my life.

I'm pre-retired. I'd say early retired but in truth I just got fed up with working and down sized 10 years ago (to rural France) I'm living on savings until my pension kicks in 10 years time. It's 'interesting' watching the funds dwindle, hoping I've got the bases covered and no crisis befalls me. I'm relatively financially secure and I know there are people in more precarious situations than me. Comparatively, I'm comfortable.

When I initialled arrived here, I used to cycle a great deal. Voyages of discovery around the region. It was brilliant. I hardly ride at all now. The bikes are all there and ready to go, just awaiting my (metaphorical) change of heart. I will get back to it, I feel it in my bones.

These days I mainly walk and potter in the garden. The odd bit of DIY (but it's not my thing in truth) The countryside around me is beautiful; not your classic French tourist locations but a mix of decades (centuries?) old copses and rolling pasture. Autumn light is stunning, my favourite time of year and my favourite time to ride.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2019)

yello said:


> I'm late on this thread, very late. Story of my life.
> 
> I'm pre-retired. I'd say early retired but in truth I just got fed up with working and down sized (to rural France) I'm living on savings until my pension kicks in 10 years time. It's 'interesting' watching the funds dwindle, hoping I've got the bases covered and no crisis befalls me. I'm relatively financially secure and I know there are people in more precarious situations than me. Comparatively, I'm comfortable.
> 
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2019)

Moe and more old farts seem to be joining the already assembled gang. Always nice to aquire new fodder that everyone can take the mick out of.


----------



## yello (12 May 2019)

Oh well, if you're going to take the mick then I'm off!


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2019)

yello said:


> Oh well, if you're going to take the mick then I'm off!


You're a bit old to be a Snowflake.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (12 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @The Central Scrutinizer I will be watching the premier league unfold..... hoping against hope that Brighton can do the reds a favour


It's unreal you have only lost one epl game this season and you could still lose out.
I will definitely be in the red camp on june 1st.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2019)

yello said:


> Oh well, if you're going to take the mick then I'm off!




What a wuss. And we hardly had time to say anything about you. Dam.


----------



## yello (12 May 2019)

Do you damnedest! But we warned; I don't bite, I just sulk! But onwards...

Today's started lovely and sunny (after yesterday's rain) and the lawn is threatening to take over, so I'm going for a potter to see if it's dry enough to cut. I'll probably get sidetracked by weeding though. The garden's manic at the moment, a combination of rain and sun over the last couple of weeks has accelerated growth. Oddly though, the walnut tree is looking a bit sleepy still. It's starting to come into leaf but it seems late. Friends have lost their walnut tree, so I hope it's not disease.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2019)

yello said:


> Do you damnedest! But we warned; I don't bite, I just sulk! But onwards...
> 
> Today's started lovely and sunny (after yesterday's rain) and the lawn is threatening to take over, so I'm going for a potter to see if it's dry enough to cut. I'll probably get sidetracked by weeding though. The garden's manic at the moment, a combination of rain and sun over the last couple of weeks has accelerated growth. Oddly though, the walnut tree is looking a bit sleepy still. It's starting to come into leaf but it seems late. Friends have lost their walnut tree, so I hope it's not disease.


A word of warning if I may.
We seem to have a good number of old farts with motor homes etc. Dont be tempted to give out your address or you may find yourself invaded by certain members .
I, however, can be trusted. So if you wish to pm me your address and my sleeping arrangement I have 3 weeks spare at flexible dates


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> It's unreal you have only lost one epl game this season and you could still lose out.
> I will definitely be in the red camp on june 1st.


I have just been reminded that the last time Liverpool clinched the title.....on the same day, Warrington played Wigan in the cup.
Today.......Warrington are playing Wigan in the cup.
AND......I have a bet on Liverpool doing the double. A whole £2.00 @ 100/1.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Same here at 06.00 as it as for @Mo1959 and @welsh dragon.....the roof was covered in frost
> I plan a 15 miler later on then, as @The Central Scrutinizer I will be watching the premier league unfold..... hoping against hope that Brighton can do the reds a favour


What you doing on the roof?


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2019)

Doggie walk done. Got accosted by groups of Grockles on the Burrows, asking for directions to the beach - I suppose it's that time of year again.







That's 'Dirk Towers' in the distance.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walk done. Got accosted by groups of Grockles on the Burrows, asking for directions to the beach - I suppose it's that time of year again.
> 
> View attachment 466133
> 
> ...


Just to the right of the newly painted white building on the left?


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just to the right of the newly painted white building on the left?


I never give that much information away on t'internet.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> What you doing on the roof?


You know, when I typed that I honestly thought to myself "classic will pick up on that" .
We have a single story wraparound extension which I looked out at when I got up at 06 00 for a pee.
BTW my pee lasted 37 seconds and was very enjoyable


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walk done. Got accosted by groups of Grockles on the Burrows, asking for directions to the beach - I suppose it's that time of year again.
> 
> View attachment 466133
> 
> ...


And of course you, being a grumpy local, smiled. 
Then pointed them in the wrong direction


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And of course you, being a grumpy local, smiled.
> Then pointed them in the wrong direction


Of course......'tis one of life's simple pleasures.


----------



## Paulus (12 May 2019)

Morning all, I know I should be out on the bike on a day like this, but, tonight I am out at a gig to see Creedance Clearwater Revisited, so I thought I had better stay home with MrsP during the day. Plus, it keeps me out of the pub a lunchtime. the dog has been walked and now I am doing a bit of tidying up in the garden.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, I know I should be out on the bike on a day like this, but, tonight I am out at a gig to see Creedance Clearwater Revisited, so I thought I had better stay home with MrsP during the day. Plus, it keeps me out of the pub a lunchtime. the dog has been walked and now I am doing a bit of tidying up in the garden.


How do I spell "yucky"


----------



## Paulus (12 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How do I spell "yucky"


Got to keep in her good books


----------



## yello (12 May 2019)

My word, I do seem to have rather a large number of dandelions in my lawn. Where did they all come from? 

I'm afraid that I'm going to be very busy removing them and so will be unable to entertain visitors and their motorhomes!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2019)

It is scorchio here now. Housework done and washing is on the line. I can hear lots of motorbikes in the distance.

Looks like the next few days are going to be nice, so a bimble or 2 will be in order.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is scorchio here now. Housework done and washing is on the line. I can hear lots of motorbikes in the distance.
> 
> Looks like the next few days are going to be nice, so a bimble or 2 will be in order.



A bimble is planned for tomorrow, my first one for a week.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is scorchio here now. Housework done and washing is on the line. I can hear lots of motorbikes in the distance.
> 
> Looks like the next few days are going to be nice, so a bimble or 2 will be in order.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How do I spell "yucky"


How ever you want, normally "ie not y" though, you'll only say it was the spellcheck at fault.


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2019)

Sunday lunch and 3 pints of Directors demolished followed by a pleasant walk back home in the sunshine. T shirt, shorts and sandals the order of the day.
Can feel an Executive Power Nap coming on...........


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2019)

Just for @classic33 - does this pass muster?


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just for @classic33 - does this pass muster?
> 
> View attachment 466187


Evidence of glass stacking!


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just for @classic33 - does this pass muster?
> 
> View attachment 466187


And me


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2019)

Just got a 17 miler in. It was a surprisingly cool wind. I found it hard going at times, perhaps as I did an 11 yesterday and Its a long time since I did 2 on the trot


----------



## Cavalol (12 May 2019)

Enjoyable day so far. Helped a lad tow his XR2 out of the garage and to another place a mile away...





Walked the dog, then wheeled the scooter out for the first time in a couple of weeks or more...


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just got a 17 miler in. It was a surprisingly cool wind. I found it hard going at times, perhaps as I did an 11 yesterday and Its a long time since I did 2 on the trot
> View attachment 466194


You got a case of the trots?



Dave7 said:


> And me


T'aint the "Black liquidation with the froth on the top" though.


----------



## yello (12 May 2019)

After 3 pints of directors, I'd be hammered!

I've just had a 25cl bottle of Pelforth brune (a local brew) whilst watching football and that'll do me. I really can't/don't drink these days.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You got a case of the trots?
> 
> 
> T'aint the "Black liquidation with the froth on the top" though.


Is that black stuff Guinness ??
I can enjoy a pint but any more it gets a bit heavy.
And why why why do they serve it extra cold ?


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that black stuff Guinness ??
> I can enjoy a pint but any more it gets a bit heavy.
> And why why why do they serve it extra cold ?


It is

Can't help you on that one.

Would you drink a warm pint? 
The Extra Cold maintains a temperature throughout the outlets. And it's another piece, the cooler, that can be sold onto anywhere wanting to sell it.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> It is
> 
> Can't help you on that one.
> 
> ...


I want it as nature intended and how it was sold and poured for x? years before someone had a weird brainwave to chill it.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I want it as nature intended and how it was sold and poured for x? years before someone had a weird brainwave to chill it.


Think it was the fact it was being served warm that made them bring it out. A regular temperature everywhere when served.

Guinness at room temperature is best, but hard, to forget.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> His dad is away and I am the only other driver so it is Grans taxi.



A new career awaits you


----------



## 172traindriver (12 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We now have hail.



Any better today?


----------



## 172traindriver (12 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Bloody feeezing here again, but there is sun.



Must have warmed up as the day went on


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2019)

Been a gorgeous day up here. Sun is only just dropping now. No cycling, but 33,000 steps between running and walking. You would think I would sleep like a log after all the fresh air but I won’t.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is scorchio here now. Housework done and washing is on the line. I can hear lots of motorbikes in the distance.
> 
> Looks like the next few days are going to be nice, so a bimble or 2 will be in order.



Some nice pictures to follow?


----------



## 172traindriver (12 May 2019)

dave r said:


> A bimble is planned for tomorrow, my first one for a week.



I passed through your fine city this morning Dave. 
I imagine some of the locals wouldnt have been too happy with the riad closures


----------



## dave r (12 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I passed through your fine city this morning Dave.
> I imagine some of the locals wouldnt have been too happy with the riad closures



Most seemed to be OK with it, but there was a minority who weren't. How did it go? Were you doing it for charity.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Most seemed to be OK with it, but there was a minority who weren't. How did it go? Were you doing it for charity.



Always get a few unfortunately but thats life.
There seemed a lot more opposition and sabotage at the 2017 event.
It was a cracking day thanks early start for a 06:30 off. I just entered it didnt do it for charity.
The cobbles in Cov were good fun only one bloke with me when I came to them so just hit them as fast as I could and kept the speed up.
Quite happy with my time and being at the front didnt get into any hold ups, which was a bonus.
There seem to have been a couple of incidents though.
Just heard on Midlands Today a cyclist crashed and died later in hospital. Appeals for witnesses.
I also saw on social media a 72 year old has been arrested in the Rubery area for deliberately driving a car into a marshall. The marshall has allegedly suffered a fracrured hip.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Always get a few unfortunately but thats life.
> There seemed a lot more opposition and sabotage at the 2017 event.
> It was a cracking day thanks early start for a 06:30 off. I just entered it didnt do it for charity.
> The cobbles in Cov were good fun only one bloke with me when I came to them so just hit them as fast as I could and kept the speed up.
> ...



I hadn't heard about the marshal, but the riders accident was at Atherston, I also heard about an incident in Coventry but can't find any details on that. Glad you had a good day and enjoyed the ride, I've seen some pictures and videos and it looked great.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Always get a few unfortunately but thats life.
> There seemed a lot more opposition and sabotage at the 2017 event.
> It was a cracking day thanks early start for a 06:30 off. I just entered it didnt do it for charity.
> The cobbles in Cov were good fun only one bloke with me when I came to them so just hit them as fast as I could and kept the speed up.
> ...


No need whatsoever for that last part. Through the book at him. The hardback version, a few times.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2019)

Good morning folks, lovely sunny morning, I feel a bike ride comming on.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2019)

Good morning peeps. A lovely day here as well. I too feel a bike ride will be in order.


----------



## Paulus (13 May 2019)

Good morning from a sunny Barnet. All the usual stuff to do today. Dog has to be walked shortly after breakfast and then I'll be out on the bike today in the glorious sunshine.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2019)

Yes.....another fine day. Isnt it nice to get up when its sunny?
Jest enjoying a coffee then......
Off to Currys to return a streaming wifi speaker thingy which I bought (on impulse) cos the guy told me "just plug it in and it will automatically connect to your wifi. You then tell it eg 'google, play the beatles hits"..........well, I found that it will, if I pay a £10 a month subscription .

Then a 10 mile ride is planned.
Then a BBQ with home made burgers/chicken whatsits/fish fingers and a bottle of plonk.

I feel almost guilty that Im not working.
Thats ALMOST


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2019)

ZZZZzzzzzzz morning didn't sleep very good


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2019)

Morning non workies. 
Was going to go for a ride this morning, then remembered I'd got an appointment at the docs for routine aneurism screening. First time I've been called in for this. Missus reckons they'll have a problem doing it, as she says I'm a heartless b*****d.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2019)

Heres a question for us oldies.
Did you in any way struggle (mentally or otherwise) when you packed in work.
I didn't, not one bit. I actually went the other way and chilled too much till I readjusted.
It helped that I repped and surveyed, working from home for the last 20 years till I retired, so didnt miss the normal work environment.
How about you ?


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning non workies.
> Was going to go for a ride this morning, then remembered I'd got an appointment at the docs for routine aneurism screening. First time I've been called in for this. Missus reckons they'll have a problem doing it, as she says I'm a heartless b*****d.


Do you get a twitchy bum before hand? I do each time I have the camera, even though Ive been clear for 4 years.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Heres a question for us oldies.
> Did you in any way struggle (mentally or otherwise) when you packed in work.
> I didn't, not one bit. I actually went the other way and chilled too much till I readjusted.
> It helped that I repped and surveyed, working from home for the last 20 years till I retired, so didnt miss the normal work environment.
> How about you ?


Nope.
Just walked away and forgot it.
Mind you, I've never had a problem of letting things go. I can be intensely involved in something, then it's just like throwing a switch and walking away.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Do you get a twitchy bum before hand? I do each time I have the camera, even though Ive been clear for 4 years.


I think you misunderstood what screening I'm having.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nope.
> Just walked away and forgot it.
> Mind you, I've never had a problem of letting things go. I can be intensely involved in something, then it's just like throwing a switch and walking away.


I cant believe that anyone can do that. You would have to be a heartless b****ard. Oh hang on, calling Mrs Dirk.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> I think you misunderstood what screening I'm having.


I assume they are checking for heart murmers and anomolies etc.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Heres a question for us oldies.
> Did you in any way struggle (mentally or otherwise) when you packed in work.
> I didn't, not one bit. I actually went the other way and chilled too much till I readjusted.
> It helped that I repped and surveyed, working from home for the last 20 years till I retired, so didnt miss the normal work environment.
> How about you ?




Not me either. Couldn't stop working soon enough. Just walked away and have never missed it.


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2019)

lovely sunny start to the day @ wigan pier, I think a bike ride may be in order this morning.


----------



## yello (13 May 2019)

Morning. Touch of hay fever here. I was told I'd grow out of it so I guess I must still be young!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2019)

Morning fellow retirees......nope, I didn't miss work at all. Actually went a couple of years early I was so stressed. I am lazy by nature so haven't accomplished much since I retired. I just enjoy taking life easy with no hassles. 

15,000 steps walked already. Can enjoy my breakfast now. I suppose I should attempt a spin later since it's so nice.


----------



## yello (13 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I am lazy by nature so haven't accomplished much since I retired. I just enjoy taking life easy with no hassles.



I can relate to that. I reckon I was natural born lazy. My only problem is handling the guilt that comes with thinking I should be doing something!


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Heres a question for us oldies.
> Did you in any way struggle (mentally or otherwise) when you packed in work.
> I didn't, not one bit. I actually went the other way and chilled too much till I readjusted.
> It helped that I repped and surveyed, working from home for the last 20 years till I retired, so didnt miss the normal work environment.
> How about you ?


I didn't have a choice due to my accident and the times I shouted “why me” must have been a thousand times. The worse thing was the lack of money knowing for the rest of my life I would be short of money, holidays are a thing of the past, as well as new cars good job my 21 year old car is still going strong, but as time goes by you learn to live within your means and except what your got, then you learn to live again.


----------



## yello (13 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Did you in any way struggle (mentally or otherwise) when you packed in work.



On the contrary. As I mentioned earlier, my packing in work was followed by moving to rural France - down sizing as they say. Our first few years in France were spent in idle bliss. Despite being in the middle of a new and undiscovered country, we didn't really go anywhere - not far afield at any rate. We just sat in the garden and chilled out. I rode my bike a lot on voyages of local discovery but that was pretty much it. We simply 'wound down'.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning fellow retirees......nope, I didn't miss work at all. Actually went a couple of years early I was so stressed. I am lazy by nature so haven't accomplished much since I retired. I just enjoy taking life easy with no hassles.
> *
> 15,000 steps walked already. *Can enjoy my breakfast now. I suppose I should attempt a spin later since it's so nice.


Just over 51/2 mile?


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I assume they are checking for heart murmers and anomolies etc.


Why would they stick a tube up yer bum to check your heart?
I know Mrs D reckons my brains are in my underpants but I didn't think my heart was in there as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> *Just over 51/2 mile?*


6.5 according to Garmin, which is probably about right as it covers the route of the local 10k plus a little bit to my house.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Why would they stick a tube up yer bum to check your heart?
> I know Mrs D reckons my brains are in my underpants but I didn't think my heart was in there as well.


Ahh.....I didnt realise thats what you meant.
Think I will stick to a tube up my Johnson


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> lovely sunny start to the day @ wigan pier, I think a bike ride may be in order this morning.


Where will your ride take you ? Wigan, as I recall, is surrounded by busy main roads.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Why would they stick a tube up yer bum to check your heart?
> I know Mrs D reckons my brains are in my underpants but I didn't think my heart was in there as well.


Keyhole surgery they start in in the groin area, to get to the heart.


----------



## GM (13 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Heres a question for us oldies.
> Did you in any way struggle (mentally or otherwise) when you packed in work.
> I didn't, not one bit. I actually went the other way and chilled too much till I readjusted.
> It helped that I repped and surveyed, working from home for the last 20 years till I retired, so didnt miss the normal work environment.
> How about you ?




Morning all.... I used to be like @screenman a workaholic. I left it late to retire a couple of months short of 69. No regrets now, although our neighbour is having a lot of work done on his house, I sit in the garden watching them working on a new roof thinking that could be me up there, then I pinch myself and have another sip of my Gin & Tonic. 

Anyway out for a ride soon.


----------



## Paulus (13 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Heres a question for us oldies.
> Did you in any way struggle (mentally or otherwise) when you packed in work.
> I didn't, not one bit. I actually went the other way and chilled too much till I readjusted.
> It helped that I repped and surveyed, working from home for the last 20 years till I retired, so didnt miss the normal work environment.
> How about you ?


I had no problems at all, but I did plan and start to get ready for retirement about a year before I actually finished so it came as no surprise when I did pack it in.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2019)

I'm sat outside the Wellesborne airfield cafe with a coffee and a sausage sandwich watching the planes, it was an interesting ride down.


----------



## roadrash (13 May 2019)

@Dave7 Its easy enough to avoid the main roads, I usually head through standish, Wrightington, parbold and mawdesley nice ride in this weather too


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2019)

Afternoon. Back from a 16 mile bimble. Blue skies and sunshine here.


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon. Back from a 16 mile bimble. Blue skies and sunshine here.
> 
> View attachment 466326
> View attachment 466327


Nice green fields......well you would with that much rain 
Well done on your ride


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Nice green fields......well you would with that much rain
> Well done on your ride




As you say, you can hardly have 1 without the other here.  and thanks.


----------



## aferris2 (13 May 2019)

31.5 mile (50 km) ride done. Grass cut ready for the letting agent to take pictures this afternoon. Time for lunch which will be had sitting in the sun. Not sure what to have though. Will need to rummage in the fridge.
Not missing w*rk at all!


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2019)

Walked the long way round to the village and the docs - about 4 and a bit miles - had my abdominal aortic aneurysm scan. In and out in 5 minutes - all normal - don't come back.
Swift 'alf in the George as we we're a bit thirsty then a walk back.
Lawn mowing this afternoon.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning peeps. A lovely day here as well. I too feel a bike ride will be in order.



Was it warm enough then?


----------



## 172traindriver (13 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm sat outside the Wellesborne airfield cafe with a coffee and a sausage sandwich watching the planes, it was an interesting ride down.
> 
> View attachment 466313



Obviously the cafe is still going, I thought it was under some threat of closure a little while back?
What happened on the ride down?


----------



## 172traindriver (13 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon. Back from a 16 mile bimble. Blue skies and sunshine here.
> 
> View attachment 466326
> View attachment 466327



Nice couple of photos


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2019)

11 miler done. Strange but I felt better on that one than I did on yesterdays ride. A 20 miler is planned for tomorrow. Not ridden 4 days on the bounce since I was a yoof......a mere 57 years ago. Where the bl**dy hell did those years go


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm sat outside the Wellesborne airfield cafe with a coffee and a sausage sandwich watching the planes, it was an interesting ride down.
> 
> View attachment 466313


Savoia-Marchetti or Fiat?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Was it warm enough then?




Yes
It was lovely


----------



## dave r (13 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Obviously the cafe is still going, I thought it was under some threat of closure a little while back?
> What happened on the ride down?



It still is, they want to build houses on it, there's a major campaign going on to save it.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2019)

I got back about half two with 68 miles done. The ride out was a bit of an adventure, just outside Coventry, the other side of the Nailcote Hall lights I found a new pothole, steered the front round it but dropped the back in it, instant puncture, I pulled over and put a fresh tube in then found my pump wasn't working. I put the wheel back in and rode back into Coventry on the flat tyre, called in to Jardine Cycles in jardine Crescent, they got some air in it and I brought an inner tube. Decided to trust it and headed for Wellesbourne by the short route, it includes a short bit of the A46 to connect Heath End Lane and Sand Barn, but its mostly a nice ride through the lanes. When I came out the cafe the tube was still holding air nicely so I headed back by the long route, rode through Lighthorne, crossed the Gaydon road then picked up the gated road then turned past St Giles church Chesterton and onto the farm road dodging free range sheep, its not fenced of down there and when the farmer has his sheep there they roam all over the place which makes the ride through there interesting. Anyway, after the early setback it turned into a pleasent bike ride, we just need to lose that cold stiff breeze and will be even better, it was a hard ride. My thanks and a greatfull well done go to Jardine Cycles, Jardine Crescent, Tile Hill for bailing me out and enabling me to finish the ride.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Savoia-Marchetti or Fiat?



Its a Tempest.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2019)

Sat in the club waiting for the bingo to start enjoying a well earned cider


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Sat in the club waiting for the bingo to start enjoying a well earned cider
> 
> 
> View attachment 466386


You should get a line with the second card.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I got back about half two with 68 miles done. The ride out was a bit of an adventure, just outside Coventry, the other side of the Nailcote Hall lights I found a new pothole, steered the front round it but dropped the back in it, instant puncture, I pulled over and put a fresh tube in then found my pump wasn't working. I put the wheel back in and rode back into Coventry on the flat tyre, called in to Jardine Cycles in jardine Crescent, they got some air in it and I brought an inner tube. Decided to trust it and headed for Wellesbourne by the short route, it includes a short bit of the A46 to connect Heath End Lane and Sand Barn, but its mostly a nice ride through the lanes. When I came out the cafe the tube was still holding air nicely so I headed back by the long route, rode through Lighthorne, crossed the Gaydon road then picked up the gated road then turned past St Giles church Chesterton and onto the farm road dodging free range sheep, its not fenced of down there and when the farmer has his sheep there they roam all over the place which makes the ride through there interesting. Anyway, after the early setback it turned into a pleasent bike ride, we just need to lose that cold stiff breeze and will be even better, it was a hard ride. My thanks and a greatfull well done go to Jardine Cycles, Jardine Crescent, Tile Hill for bailing me out and enabling me to finish the ride.


Well I could have done 68 miles if I had wanted but I chose to do 11. So there


----------



## dave r (13 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I could have done 68 miles if I had wanted but I chose to do 11. So there


----------



## dave r (13 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You should get a line with the second card.



My Good Lady shared a house, now waiting for the second half.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Savoia-Marchetti or Fiat?



I was curious as to what the plane was in Dave's picture


----------



## 172traindriver (13 May 2019)

dave r said:


> It still is, they want to build houses on it, there's a major campaign going on to save it.



Does that mean the airfield is also under threat?
Just thinking of the old airfield at Long Marston, on the other side of Stratford, if you know that? Isn't that becoming houses also? That is where the Hells Angels used to have their Bull Dog Bash and also the clubbers used to have their summer rave there


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2019)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady shared a house, now waiting for the second half.


What!! You dont live together?
Who does she share it with?
Go punch his lights out.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Sat in the club waiting for the bingo to start enjoying a well earned cider
> 
> 
> View attachment 466386



How much did you go home with then?


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2019)

@welsh dragon 



I recall that sadly the frost killed your Rhododendrons (spelling??).
Strange but ours are just blooming.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon
> View attachment 466403
> 
> I recall that sadly the frost killed your Rhododendrons (spelling??).
> Strange but ours are just blooming.




That looks really nice. Wish mine looked like that. All the flowers went all mushy and lost their colour. It looks very sad now.


----------



## GM (13 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon
> View attachment 466403
> 
> I recall that sadly the frost killed your Rhododendrons (spelling??).
> Strange but ours are just blooming.



We've got the same variety Rhododendron in our front garden. Just trying to work out how old it is, we've been in this house for 40 years, the previous owners were in for about 20 years and it was planted long before that. So a rough guestimate about 70 years old. Still looking fab, although not quite out yet, yours are early.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2019)

GM said:


> We've got the same variety Rhododendron in our front garden. Just trying to work out how old it is, we've been in this house for 40 years, the previous owners were in for about 20 years and it was planted long before that. So a rough guestimate about 70 years old. Still looking fab, although not quite out yet, yours are early.


How the ???, can you tell one variety from another? I can just about tell a rose from a tulip.


----------



## GM (13 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How the ???, can you tell one variety from another? I can just about tell a rose from a tulip.




Well it's the same colour!


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I was curious as to what the plane was in Dave's picture


It was the nose that made it look Italian.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon
> View attachment 466403
> 
> I recall that sadly the frost killed your Rhododendrons (spelling??).
> Strange but ours are just blooming.



She wont take kindly to that 
There goes your chances


----------



## dave r (13 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How much did you go home with then?



Six quid


----------



## dave r (13 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Does that mean the airfield is also under threat?
> Just thinking of the old airfield at Long Marston, on the other side of Stratford, if you know that? Isn't that becoming houses also? That is where the Hells Angels used to have their Bull Dog Bash and also the clubbers used to have their summer rave there



I haven't heard anything about that, but I wouldn't be suprised


----------



## 172traindriver (13 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Six quid



Better than nothing. A couple of drinks?


----------



## dave r (13 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Better than nothing. A couple of drinks?



We made a lose of a couple of quid on the evening, but that doesn't matter, we had a good evening out.


----------



## screenman (14 May 2019)

Morning all, I have a little 10 mile circuit and twice last week it started raining at the furthest point, yesterday Pam came with me and no rain, she did though get a puncture at the furthest point.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, I have a little 10 mile circuit and twice last week it started raining at the furthest point, yesterday Pam came with me and no rain, she did though get a puncture at the furthest point.



Looks like a nice day for it today


----------



## screenman (14 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Looks like a nice day for it today



Certainly does, I will be out for a ride after my swim. Mind you after nearly a year of not much cycling any day looks good.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2019)

Morning folks  Been awake since half four and I've got bored looking at the ceiling and decided to get up, woke up hungry for some reason.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2019)

Good morning folks. Been awake since 3 am. Doh. A chilly start here, but looks like another nice day is in order.


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2019)

Car and bike cleaning today ready for next week's Tour de Somerset.


----------



## Paulus (14 May 2019)

Morning all. Myself and the fragrant MrsP are off to the garden centres the other side of Enfield later on , I need some potting compost and MrsP wants to look for plants to make hanging baskets.


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2019)

looks like another glorious day here at wigan pier, really tired today, couldn't sleep last night,I was awake staring at the ceiling so long that ive got dust on my eyeballs.


----------



## numbnuts (14 May 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2019)

Wowser.......it's seriously warm out there already! Sat out the back with my coffee and got too hot....at 8.30am.


----------



## GM (14 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all. Myself and the fragrant MrsP are off to the garden centres the other side of Enfield later on , I need some potting compost and MrsP wants to look for plants to make hanging baskets.




Morning all. We've always found A J Mills ( Clockhouse ) at Forty Hill to be the best for choice and value, nice day for it!


----------



## yello (14 May 2019)

After spending some hours in the garden yesterday, I have an aching back for my troubles. I blame the strimmer, I have to semi-stoop to use it.

Now we're off to do the weekly shopping - a 100 mile round trip. The joys of rural living eh? Still, there's a good coffee cart in the shopping centre, that's something to look forward to!


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2019)

Another lovely day.
I got up at 0600 (for my usual pee) and thought "should I stay up"? but I went back and slept till 08.30 .
Got some weeding and planting to do but will get a 20 miler in first.
We may find ourself in the pub after that.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Morning folks  Been awake since half four and I've got bored looking at the ceiling and decided to get up, woke up hungry for some reason.



Where to today Dave?
Have you a regular Tuesday destination?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Been awake since 3 am. Doh. A chilly start here, but looks like another nice day is in order.



Was it worth going to bed?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Was it worth going to bed?




I asked myself that question.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Wowser.......it's seriously warm out there already! Sat out the back with my coffee and got too hot....at 8.30am.



Its finally arrived up north then Mo.
Wonder how long for though?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Another lovely day.
> I got up at 0600 (for my usual pee) and thought "should I stay up"? but I went back and slept till 08.30 .
> Got some weeding and planting to do but will get a 20 miler in first.
> We may find ourself in the pub after that.



Inside or outside......beer garden?


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Inside or outside......beer garden?


When did you last see an inside garden?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> When did you last see an inside garden?



Just let me pop in and see


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Inside or outside......beer garden?


Best laid plans and all that.
I forgot that I was to be at the barbers this morning. Dashed out with no breckie and just got back lots of weeding to be done so bike ride is reduced to 11 miles (normal circuit)
And.......in answer to your question, Mrs D reminded me that todays main meal is already made and is sitting in the fridge. So the pub meal is out


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2019)

Dog walked.
Shopping done.
Car washed.
1st bike cleaned.
Just having a spot of lunch, then setting about bike number 2. 
Weather is glorious - typically Devon.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2019)

I am sitting in the garden. Glorious weather here. Sunny and hot hot hot lovely.....


----------



## dave r (14 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Where to today Dave?
> Have you a regular Tuesday destination?



My usual Tuesday morning yoga class, housework to do and I need to check the bike over after yesterday's close encounter with a pothole.


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2019)

2nd bike cleaned.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am sitting in the garden. Glorious weather here. Sunny and hot hot hot lovely.....



Any bike riding?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Any bike riding?




Not today, but tomorrow I may bimble into town


----------



## 172traindriver (14 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not today, but tomorrow I may bimble into town



You ride the bike into town?
Never heard you mention that before.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You ride the bike into town?
> Never heard you mention that before.




Yes. I have done it quite a lot in fact. I go to town via the back road and.go past the train station into town then back out the other way.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. I have done it quite a lot in fact. I go to town via the back road and.go past the train station into town then back out the other way.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2019)

Morning folks. This looks like it is going to be the best day today. A fab day in fact.


----------



## Paulus (15 May 2019)

Morning all, a lovely sunny day here. Dog will be walked shortly after breakfast. I am meeting my brother at lunchtime in the Mitre for a couple of pints. He lives out in Essex and we don't see each other that often. He recently retired after 42 years on the railway. Our Dad also did 42 years on the railway. Do you see a pattern developing? Still, a nice day to be out and about.


----------



## screenman (15 May 2019)

A very nice day here, hedge cutting and a 2 hour bike ride is on the card for today.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2019)

Morning. 6 mile jog done while it was still cool. Absolutely gorgeous trotting along watching the sun come up and listening to the birds.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2019)

Morning folks , its a lovely day, bright sunny and warm, I've got a line full of washing out, no club today, my Good Lady has a hospital apointment this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Morning folks , , I've got a line full of washing out,



Welshie told me she also has a "line full of washing" out. Mind you the "line full" was just one pair of winter, fleecy lined bloomers 

Who said that!!! It wasnt me, honest.


----------



## numbnuts (15 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. 6 mile jog done


............. and I've just got out of bed


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. 6 mile jog done while it was still cool. Absolutely gorgeous trotting along watching the sun come up and listening to the birds.


I always feel a pang of jealousy reading about your early morning runs. I used to really enjoy running until the ligaments went plus the 'pounding' agravated a lower back problem.
But keep writing as it gives pleasure to others


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I always feel a pang of jealousy reading about your early morning runs. I used to really enjoy running until the ligaments went plus the 'pounding' agravated a lower back problem.
> But keep writing as it gives pleasure to others


I suspect it aggravates my lower back too but I will plod on! Lol. It is currently giving me more of a buzz than cycling for some reason.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2019)

Morning all. Up early with Mr .
Golf beckons today so lunch will be in the clubhouse. They always have a "special" on but I feel a chicken salad sarnie with chips coming on


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2019)

Bike ride this morning then dropping in for a lite pub lunch on the way back.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie told me she also has a "line full of washing" out. Mind you the "line full" was just one pair of winter, fleecy lined bloomers
> 
> Who said that!!! It wasnt me, honest.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. This looks like it is going to be the best day today. A fab day in fact.



So you will be on the saddle then


----------



## 172traindriver (15 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. 6 mile jog done while it was still cool. Absolutely gorgeous trotting along watching the sun come up and listening to the birds.



Bike ride next Mo?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie told me she also has a "line full of washing" out. Mind you the "line full" was just one pair of winter, fleecy lined bloomers
> 
> Who said that!!! It wasnt me, honest.



You popping round to check them out?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bike ride next Mo?


Lol. Just back a spin. Lunch now. God, this retirement is such hard work!


----------



## 172traindriver (15 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Just back a spin. Lunch now. God, this retirement is such hard work!



Swim next??


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2019)

I am back from a 27 mile bmble to machynlleth. Got myself a new battery for my watch while I was there.











1


----------



## numbnuts (15 May 2019)

I'm just back from a 23 mile trike ride


----------



## screenman (15 May 2019)

Car is washed, hedge half cut and the sun is shining.

Forgot, I just cut through the hedge trimmer lead.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2019)

Only 14 miles for me this morning, but I managed 900 ft of climbing.
Nice pint of Bank's Mild and a chip buttie in the Black ''Oss on the way back.


----------



## GM (15 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Car is washed, hedge half cut and the sun is shining.
> 
> Forgot, I just cut through the hedge trimmer lead.




RCD I hope!



I haven't done any miles this morning, but the garden is looking top notch!


----------



## screenman (15 May 2019)

Ready Curry Dinner?


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2019)

Well I played my golf (badly) had a nice chicken salad sarnie with a few chips (as I promised myself).........washed down with a pint of John Smiths Smooth**.
Got home at 14.30, Mrs D was out shopping so I decided to get a ride in........my regular 11 miler.
**the pint cost £1.50 as the girl misheard my request for Stella so charged me half price.......I quite like it so got a good deal


----------



## dave r (15 May 2019)

My good lady and our lad have been talking on the phone, we're in Warrington on Saturday paying him a visit, two hours each way on the M6.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I played my golf (badly) had a nice chicken salad sarnie with a few chips (as I promised myself).........washed down with a pint of John Smiths Smooth**.
> Got home at 14.30, Mrs D was out shopping so I decided to get a ride in........my regular 11 miler.
> **the pint cost £1.50 as the girl misheard my request for Stella so charged me half price.......I quite like it so got a good deal


I'll have to try that on Friday.

'Can I have a pint of Stella please?'


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2019)

dave r said:


> My good lady and our lad have been talking on the phone, we're in Warrington on Saturday paying him a visit, two hours each way on the M6.


AND.....you can do your shop at the new(ish) Lidl while you are there


----------



## dave r (15 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> AND.....you can do your shop at the new(ish) Lidl while you are there



We do our shopping Friday morning


----------



## screenman (15 May 2019)

Well that has been another great day, goodnight everybody, see you in the morning.

Clay shooting tomorrow, do not worry as I will not hit many of them 40% would be nice though


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2019)

Morning campers and unless that Welsh woman sneaks in I am first on. I am out a bit earlier for golf today so will hit the school run......therefor I am already supping my coffee.
Porridge with honey and blueberries for breckie today then I will be off.
Another nice day it seems, hope everyone enjoys it


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Well that has been another great day, goodnight everybody, see you in the morning.
> 
> Clay shooting tomorrow, do not worry as I will not hit many of them 40% would be nice though


Did that once and enjoyed it. Cant understand how anyone can enjoy repeatedly doing it though. Mind you, lots of people cant see the pleasure in knocking 7 bells out of a little white ball


----------



## screenman (16 May 2019)

Been up a couple of hours here, the day looks fantastic out there, got 5 hours of driving to do today which is not something I really enjoy but the shooting will be fun when we get there.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2019)

Morning folks. I will allow Dave to be first today. . Another nice day here I think.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. I will allow Dave to be first today. . Another nice day here I think.


You are so sweet.
I take that comment back about your bloomers, they only filled half the line


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are so sweet.
> I take that comment back about your bloomers, they only filled half the line




You are too kind.


----------



## dave r (16 May 2019)

morning people, another bright, sunny and fresh morning, out on my bike in a bit, early start so I can get clear of the city before it gets too busy.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Did that once and enjoyed it. Cant understand how anyone can enjoy repeatedly doing it though. Mind you, lots of people cant see the pleasure in knocking 7 bells out of a little white ball


What do you reckon to knocking one close on 400 yards?

Slightly unorthodox striking method though.


----------



## numbnuts (16 May 2019)

Hi all


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> What do you reckon to knocking one close on 400 yards?
> 
> Slightly unorthodox striking method though.


A ball ??? Make it 180 and I may have a chance.


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2019)

Morning all, MrsP has taken her car to the garage as a warning light /spanner has come on with the message that an oil change is needed. But it isn't. The car is still under warranty so it shouldn't cost her. The sun is shining brightly so a long walk with the dog via the cafe is in order for this morning.


----------



## Proto (16 May 2019)

Moved out yesterday and for first time in 39 years, I don’t own a house. Actually living in a van!

Had solar panels fitted to the roof so we can go off grid for a bit. A few days in Somerset, then over the Channel. Very detailed plan, to Calais then turn right, see where it takes us.


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2019)

Mornin' wrinklies.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> *A ball ???* Make it 180 and I may have a chance.


You use something else?


----------



## GM (16 May 2019)

Morning all. I've been a bad boy. After being on CC for over 10 years I've had my first post deleted, mind you it was a teensy weensy bit naughty.


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. I've been a bad boy. After being on CC for over 10 years I've had my first post deleted, mind you it was a teensy weensy bit naughty.


Tut Tut John


----------



## dave r (16 May 2019)

Proto said:


> Moved out yesterday and for first time in 39 years, I don’t own a house. Actually living in a van!
> 
> Had solar panels fitted to the roof so we can go off grid for a bit. A few days in Somerset, then over the Channel. Very detailed plan, to Calais then turn right, see where it takes us.



Sounds like great fun


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2019)

I have done houseworky stuff. Time for a coffee I think.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning campers and unless that Welsh woman sneaks in I am first on. I am out a bit earlier for golf today so will hit the school run......therefor I am already supping my coffee.
> Porridge with honey and blueberries for breckie today then I will be off.
> Another nice day it seems, hope everyone enjoys it



You need to sneak in round at hers, then you can see who posts first


----------



## 172traindriver (16 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. I will allow Dave to be first today. . Another nice day here I think.



Did he leave you in bed whilst he went to get your breakfast and post before you?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are so sweet.
> I take that comment back about your bloomers, they only filled half the line



Still a fair size


----------



## 172traindriver (16 May 2019)

dave r said:


> morning people, another bright, sunny and fresh morning, out on my bike in a bit, early start so I can get clear of the city before it gets too busy.



Seems like we may have a few cooler and slightly unsettled days to come


----------



## 172traindriver (16 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have done houseworky stuff. Time for a coffee I think.



Then what next?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Then what next?




Not much


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did he leave you in bed whilst he went to get your breakfast and post before you?




Yeah. Right


----------



## 172traindriver (16 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not much



Not popping your bum on the saddle?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yeah. Right


----------



## dave r (16 May 2019)

Back a bit later than planned today. Started early, 8 am, to get me across the city before it got too busy, theres three schools and a nursery by us, intending to put an extra loop onto my usual Thursday hatton ride, Got to Hockley heath and instead of turning left by the church I carried on and went right down Cut Throat Lane, it was closed but they let me through, Through Earlswood, Tanworth In Arden and Dansley Green then turned into Pig Trot Lane to bring me out onto my regular route in to Hatton. On the way back I got to Chadwick End then turned towards Temple Balsall to extend the ride home then Turned towards Balsall Common and my regular route home.I was riding down Torrington Avenue on my way back in and got the familiar bumpty Bump from the back of the bike,I'd punctured again, so after two years puncture free I'd had two in a week, this time I got it fixed by the roadside no problem, 71 enjoyable miles on for the morning, though the last few miles into the wind on tired fading legs wasn't much fun.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You use something else?


Your comment was ambiguous As I mentioned clays and golf.......you didnt say which one you meant.
This is the retirement thread, you need to be more clear


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2019)

dave r said:


> ......through Earlswood, Tanworth In Arden and Danzey Green then turned into Pig Trot Lane......


That's one of the routes we do when visiting friends in Redditch. Nice cycling country.


----------



## dave r (16 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's one of the routes we do when visiting friends in Redditch. Nice cycling country.



I don't get that way very often these days but its lovely round there, theres also a couple of nice cafe's round there, Wedges at the Earlswood Plant centre and the garden centre at Mapplebough Green, LesTopham Garden Centre,


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I don't get that way very often these days but its lovely round there, theres also a couple of nice cafe's round there, Wedges at the Earlswood Plant centre and the garden centre at Mapplebough Green, LesTopham Garden Centre,


I used to live about 400 yards from Les Topham's. My best mates wife kept her horses at High House Farm just off the Mappleborough Green roundabout.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. I've been a bad boy. After being on CC for over 10 years I've had my first post deleted, mind you it was a teensy weensy bit naughty.


I can only assume it was foul, naughty, disgusting and rightfully deleted.
Can you pm it to me


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have done houseworky stuff. Time for a coffee I think.


When you say "houseworky stuff" do you mean you have walked around the kitchen, scratched your bum then read a magazine


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When you say "houseworky stuff" do you mean you have walked around the kitchen, scratched your bum then read a magazine




That is what you do clearly.....but not me.


----------



## Lee_M (16 May 2019)

Evening ride last night.

Started with 6 of us, lost one to a twingy knee within half a mile, and one to breathing difficulties a mile later (and a 3rd who returned home with her to make sure she was ok),

Early spin class this morning followed by returning home to clear the drained blocked by the guys sand blasting my house.

Retirement isn't all rosy :-D


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That is what you do clearly.....but not me.


What ???? You never scratch your bum? You dont know the pleasure you are missing


----------



## dave r (16 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What ???? You never scratch your bum? You dont know the pleasure you are missing


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Evening ride last night.
> 
> Started with 6 of us, lost one to a twingy knee within half a mile, and one to breathing difficulties a mile later (and a 3rd who returned home with her to make sure she was ok),
> 
> ...


You started with 6 and ended up with 3!!. You dont mind if I dont join your group do you


----------



## postman (16 May 2019)

This retirement lark is tiring.I fell asleep on the 15-30 Edinburgh train just outside of Berwick yesterday and another nodding sleep session this afternoon.Oh the shame.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Your comment was ambiguous As I mentioned clays and golf.......you didnt say which one you meant.
> This is the retirement thread, you need to be more clear


Most would use a shotgun on clays, if you mean clay pigeon shooting. Not knocking one close on 400 yards.

Clear enough?


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2019)

postman said:


> This retirement lark is tiring.I fell asleep on the 15-30 Edinburgh train just outside of Berwick yesterday and another nodding sleep session this afternoon.Oh the shame.


It's generally accepted that sometime between 2.30 and 3.30 pm to be the optimum nap time.


----------



## Lee_M (16 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You started with 6 and ended up with 3!!. You dont mind if I dont join your group do you



It was getting a little concerning


----------



## screenman (16 May 2019)

Brilliant day shooting currently rehydrating life is great.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Brilliant day shooting currently rehydrating life is great.


Swear filter kicked in?


----------



## screenman (16 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Swear filter kicked in?



That was funny, in fact very funny I now have trousers covered in vodka.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2019)

screenman said:


> That was funny, in fact very funny I now have trousers covered in vodka.


Waste of vodka. And you'll look silly trying to wring it out of them, into a glass.


----------



## screenman (16 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Waste of vodka. And you'll look silly trying to wring it out of them, into a glass.



Wring it out are you kidding, just suck it out. Either way do not waste any.


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2019)

postman said:


> This retirement lark is tiring.I fell asleep on the 15-30 Edinburgh train just outside of Berwick yesterday and another nodding sleep session this afternoon.Oh the shame.


Now we need to know where you woke up


----------



## 172traindriver (16 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When you say "houseworky stuff" do you mean you have walked around the kitchen, scratched your bum then read a magazine



I have visions of that


----------



## 172traindriver (16 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What ???? You never scratch your bum? You dont know the pleasure you are missing



Would love to see Mrs D doing that


----------



## 172traindriver (16 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Now we need to know where you woke up



Dare he say or is he in the dog house


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2019)

Morning. Nearly 7 mile run, bath had and Weetabix consumed and it's only just gone 7!


----------



## Paulus (17 May 2019)

Morning all, grey and cloudy at the moment. I shall be out on the bike later on after the dog has been walked and I have had breakfast. Meeting the usual crowd in the Wetherspoons this afternoon at 4pm. They seem to think that if we meet earlier then we get home earlier  it tends not to work that way.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2019)

Good morning. We are back to rain here. Boohoo hisss.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2019)

Cloudy and wet here although no rain at present.
The plan is to do some gardening so, so long as the rain holds off it will be ok.
Yesterdays pub lunch didnt happen as, by the time I got home (after 15.00) Mrs D didn't feel like it. So we had fish fingers, chips, mushy peas with b&b which we enjoyed.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2019)




----------



## dave r (17 May 2019)

cool and cloudy here, no rain yet, it looks like a day of mundanity here, washings out, we've got shopping to do, I've got the cooker to clean, the bike to fettle and the ironing to to.


----------



## screenman (17 May 2019)

Swim done and back home, opticians this morning and gym this afternoon, it is raining here which I guess will be good for the garden.


----------



## Lee_M (17 May 2019)

Chucking it down here, but have to stay in anyway as the sand blasting guys are back.

If course if they'd turned up yesterday as they were supposed to they could have worked in the dry!!!


----------



## 172traindriver (17 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. We are back to rain here. Boohoo hisss.



A couple of nice days then back to poor weather


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> A couple of nice days then back to poor weather




Hopefully things will pick up again


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2019)

We've suppose to have some rain today


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2019)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IdSnwufjKtc


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2019)

Spitting with rain a bit here.
Doggie beach walk done and have now strolled down to the village for fish Friday.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2019)




----------



## Dirk (17 May 2019)

Guess where I am..............


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Guess where I am..............




Mmmm. Tricky one that..


----------



## screenman (17 May 2019)

I am on a TOM chair in Debenhams. Eye test done, they wanted £380 for two pairs of glasses, no wonder the owner is worth 900 million, Glasses direct here I come.


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Guess where I am..............


A brothel ......


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IdSnwufjKtc



I wonder if we are related


----------



## dave r (17 May 2019)

Shopping done, car's had its fluids checked, washer bottle topped up, tyre pressure's done and a full tank of fuel ready for tomorrow's drive up the motorway.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> A brothel ......


Close.......


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Shopping done, car's had its fluids checked, washer bottle topped up, tyre pressure's done and a full tank of fuel ready for tomorrow's drive up the motorway.


Latest local news...... Warrington is closed tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Guess where I am..............


_The Brewer's Droop"_?


----------



## dave r (17 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Latest local news...... Warrington is closed tomorrow







What do you know about Dunham Massey House?


----------



## 172traindriver (17 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



All day?


----------



## 172traindriver (17 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Guess where I am..............



Pub?


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2019)

dave r said:


> What do you know about Dunham Massey House?


Well worth a visit. The house itself is interesting and the grounds are nice. There is a nice big section for plants & flowers.
There are herds of deer.
The house has a decent shop and restaurant (typical NT prices).
A big car park....free to NT members.
Its on one of my 30 mile routes.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> All day?




No. It brightened up after lunch


----------



## dave r (17 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well worth a visit. The house itself is interesting and the grounds are nice. There is a nice big section for plants & flowers.
> There are herds of deer.
> The house has a decent shop and restaurant (typical NT prices).
> A big car park....free to NT members.
> Its on one of my 30 mile routes.



Thanks, that sounds good.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Pub?


No.....I'm back home now.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Thanks, that sounds good.


BTW......if you are not NT members there is lots of 'free' parking on the adjacent roads. At weekends it is not so easy unless you get there early.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> No.....I'm back home now.



Via pub?


----------



## 172traindriver (17 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No. It brightened up after lunch



Any outdoor activities then?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Any outdoor activities then?



A bit of gardening


----------



## screenman (18 May 2019)

Morning all, a tidy up day with a run to the tip is planned for today and a 20 mile ride at some point, even if it rains.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, a tidy up day with a run to the tip is planned for today and a 20 mile ride at some point, even if it rains.


Rained much of the night with us. Just a lazy donder for me soon. The legs need a day off from proper exercise.


----------



## dickyknees (18 May 2019)

Morning, just arrived back in the house after being a taxi to the railway station. 

Cup of tea, read the newspaper in peace and this afternoon last rugby match of the season RGC v Cardiff @ Colwyn Bay.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2019)

Morning peeps. Dull and overcast here today. A day of pottering for me.


----------



## dave r (18 May 2019)

good morning, a dull damp start to the day, but the forecast is better in Warrington.


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2019)

Off to the big town (Barnstaple) this morning. Yay!


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2019)

dave r said:


> good morning, a dull damp start to the day, but the forecast is better in Warrington.


Thats only north Warrington. Its hissing down in south east Warrington


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats only north Warrington. Its hissing down in south east Warrington


So bad you'd to say it a second time to convince yerssen.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning peeps. Dull and overcast here today. A day of pottering for me.



Thought that was yesterday


----------



## 172traindriver (18 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off to the big town (Barnstaple) this morning. Yay!



Dont get lost in the big town


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2019)

What is it with retirees? We have @Mo1959 "dondering" and @welsh dragon "pottering" when she is normally "bimbling"...... its making me dizzy .

We have the decorator here today. Kitchen is being re-done.
Next job for him is outside. Garage door plus all soffits and facias etc.
Not sure what I will be doing. I have a ride planned for tomorrow so may just chill today.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> So bad you'd to say it a second time to convince yerssen.


Thought I had deleted that repeat before Mr Classic spotted it.....no chance


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thought that was yesterday



And today and tomorrow.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And today and tomorrow.



You'll get lazy and fat


----------



## 172traindriver (18 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What is it with retirees? We have @Mo1959 "dondering" and @welsh dragon "pottering" when she is normally "bimbling"...... its making me dizzy .
> 
> We have the decorator here today. Kitchen is being re-done.
> Next job for him is outside. Garage door plus all soffits and facias etc.
> Not sure what I will be doing. I have a ride planned for tomorrow so may just chill today.



I bet Mrs Dragon gets you all dizzy


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I bet Mrs Dragon gets you all dizzy


Just thinking about Mrs Dragon makes me dizzy.
Where are my tablets?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just thinking about Mrs Dragon makes me dizzy.
> Where are my tablets?



Down boy


----------



## dave r (18 May 2019)

Sat in our lads kitchen with tea and biscuits, not a bad drive up, 98 miles in an hour and three quarters at 50 mpg.


----------



## Paulus (18 May 2019)

Good morning all, I have just dropped MrsP off at the station. She is meeting one her friends who has a significant birthday today. There are a whole group of them meeting up at the Coal Hole pub in the Strand to start the day off, and then they are going to the theatre to see Nine to Five. After which they are off to Langan's Brasserie for a feed. I in the meantime shall be having a few beers in my local followed by a takeaway curry after the FA cup final.


----------



## derrick (18 May 2019)

I need to go back to work for a rest. This retirement is killing me.The other half dont let me stop. One job after another.


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2019)

Busy, busy today getting things ready for next weeks Tour de Somerset. 
Trying to get it all sorted today so we can have a chill out Sunday.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2019)

derrick said:


> I need to go back to work for a rest. This retirement is killing me.The other half dont let me stop. One job after another.


You REALLY need to put your foot down.
Do it NOW
Let us know what happens (if you can).


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Busy, busy today getting things ready for next weeks Tour de Somerset.
> Trying to get it all sorted today so we can have a chill out Sunday.


If you have a free day @derrick could do with a lift.


----------



## dickyknees (18 May 2019)

Back from Colwyn Bay. Thoroughly enjoyable game of rugby with Rugby Gogledd Cymru (RGC) beating Cardiff by 63 points to 24. Another cup of tea.


----------



## screenman (18 May 2019)

I am looking at September holidays and have not had our early one yet, Turkey in September looks very tempting, I am close to pushing the buy button.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I am looking at September holidays and have not had our early one yet, Turkey in September looks very tempting, *I am close to pushing the buy button.*


Just move it further away!


----------



## screenman (18 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just move it further away!



I am trying, very trying according to Pam.


----------



## screenman (18 May 2019)

Tip run done, bike ride done, pictures hung, new plug socket cut and now off over the water for a meal out with friends, I have already been well lubricated and told to be on my best behaviour.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I am looking at September holidays and have not had our early one yet, Turkey in September looks very tempting, I am close to pushing the buy button.


I normally get ear ache off Mrs D if I start looking at holidays before we have had the 'already booked' one.
But its reversed this year as we are going to Majorca (Pollenca) in June but she really wants to go back to Portugal (Alvore) in September.


----------



## screenman (18 May 2019)

In fact so well lubricated I am now on black coffee, tip do not drink Vodka after a hard bike ride and very little food.


----------



## vickster (18 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I am looking at September holidays and have not had our early one yet, Turkey in September looks very tempting, I am close to pushing the buy button.


I wouldn't book with Thomas Cook....


----------



## screenman (18 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I normally get ear ache off Mrs D if I start looking at holidays before we have had the 'already booked' one.
> But its reversed this year as we are going to Majorca (Pollenca) in June but she really wants to go back to Portugal (Alvore) in September.



I hope you end up in Bonny's bar.


----------



## screenman (18 May 2019)

vickster said:


> I wouldn't book with Thomas Cook....



What are you doing in this section? I certainly will listen to your advice though.


----------



## dave r (18 May 2019)

We're down the Pub, The Elms in Allesley, a couple of miles from home.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2019)

screenman said:


> In fact so well lubricated I am now on black coffee, tip do not drink Vodka after a hard bike ride and very little food.


I enjoy vodka with fresh orange but normally on a 'lousy weather' morning, with breakfast, when I decide on chill day.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I hope you end up in Bonny's bar.


In Pollenca or Alvor ??


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2019)

screenman said:


> What are you doing in this section? I certainly will listen to your advice though.


Its nice to have @vickster as a day guest........just dont push it girl or the old farts will rise in rebellion


----------



## dave r (18 May 2019)

We're back, we've had an excellent day in Warrington, it took one hour forty five to get up there and one hour fifty to get back. We've covered 221 miles, including a run out to the posh house, Durham Massy, and the car's averaged 51mpg for the trip, we've enjoyed the day and seeing our lad but we're knackered now.


----------



## dave r (18 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> BTW......if you are not NT members there is lots of 'free' parking on the adjacent roads. At weekends it is not so easy unless you get there early.



I see what you mean about the parking! Seven quid a car! Struth! Unfortunately with my Good Lady's mobility problems we had to use the car park.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I see what you mean about the parking! Seven quid a car! Struth! Unfortunately with my Good Lady's mobility problems we had to use the car park.


What did you think of the place ?


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2019)

dave r said:


> We're down the Pub, The Elms in Allesley, a couple of miles from home.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 466998


You never taught not to leave a knife on the plate? 

It should be on the other side!


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What did you think of the place ?


Doesn't look like he had fish.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (18 May 2019)

Someone just posted in another thread about arnold schwarzenegger being attacked,saying he was an "old man".
My god are we "old"?


----------



## derrick (18 May 2019)

dave r said:


> We're down the Pub, The Elms in Allesley, a couple of miles from home.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 466998


That looks good apart from that green stuff. Cant do rabbit food.


----------



## dave r (18 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What did you think of the place ?



It was interesting.


----------



## dave r (18 May 2019)

derrick said:


> That looks good apart from that green stuff. Cant do rabbit food.



It wasn't good rabbit food either, my Good Lady wasn't very impressed.


----------



## Lee_M (18 May 2019)

New shower fitted, boiler serviced (necessary to retain manufacturers 10 yr warranty), trip to garden centre to buy a fire pit. Built firepit and then burnt loads of chicken on it. Drunk some excellent home brewed London Porter and now sat reading.

Some days just fill up.

Have to face a fast bike ride tomorrow, with the medium ride, which will probably be filled by fast riders who didn't want to go on the early ride so will hijack ours. Tbh I'm not looking forward to it, so if they start playingg silly buggers like they did last time I'll just drop off the ride and go my own way, and then post a snide comment on Facebook which will piss them off


----------



## 172traindriver (18 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I am looking at September holidays and have not had our early one yet, Turkey in September looks very tempting, I am close to pushing the buy button.



Did you?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, I have just dropped MrsP off at the station. She is meeting one her friends who has a significant birthday today. There are a whole group of them meeting up at the Coal Hole pub in the Strand to start the day off, and then they are going to the theatre to see Nine to Five. After which they are off to Langan's Brasserie for a feed. I in the meantime shall be having a few beers in my local followed by a takeaway curry after the FA cup final.



Probably walked past that pub early afternoon as I walked up the Strand after visiting Covent Garden.
Good day out in London today


----------



## 172traindriver (18 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just move it further away!



No, it needs to be done


----------



## 172traindriver (18 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I normally get ear ache off Mrs D if I start looking at holidays before we have had the 'already booked' one.
> But its reversed this year as we are going to Majorca (Pollenca) in June but she really wants to go back to Portugal (Alvore) in September.



Old town Pollensa or Puerto Pollensa?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 May 2019)

screenman said:


> In fact so well lubricated I am now on black coffee, tip do not drink Vodka after a hard bike ride and very little food.



Behave yourself


----------



## 172traindriver (18 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't look like he had fish.



Stop being silly


----------



## 172traindriver (18 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You never taught not to leave a knife on the plate?
> 
> It should be on the other side!



Looks as if it has just been delivered to the table with the knife


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Old town Pollensa or Puerto Pollensa?


Peurto. Apparently one Km from the port. Pollenca hotel.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Peurto. Apparently one Km from the port. Pollenca hotel.



Trying to work out which hotel.
Pollenca Hotel, cant think of that one?


----------



## screenman (18 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> In Pollenca or Alvor ??



Pollenca


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Trying to work out which hotel.
> Pollenca Hotel, cant think of that one?


Pollenca Park Hotel.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Looks as if it has just been delivered to the table with the knife


Th waiter wants shooting, slowly, for a schoolboy error like that then.


----------



## screenman (18 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did you?



No, bit it was very close, we went out for dinner instead. We will be going somewhere in September though, just not decided where.


----------



## screenman (18 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Pollenca Park Hotel.



You will not be short of cyclist in that place, we normally stay in the front in The Hotel Romantic.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2019)

Not certain if I'm late or early.


----------



## numbnuts (19 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not certain if I'm late or early.


I'm early so you must be too Zzzzzz


----------



## screenman (19 May 2019)

Morning all. Very foggy out there today, if the weather is kind we are off on our bikes to see our grandog in a dogshow, at a pub what could be better.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2019)

Morning chaps. Looks like another damp squib of a day here.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all. Very foggy out there today, if the weather is kind we are off on our bikes to see our grandog in a dogshow, at a pub what could be better.


Hits all the right notes.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all. Very foggy out there today, if the weather is kind we are off on our bikes to see our grandog in a dogshow, at a pub what could be better.


To see your grandson in a dogshow!!! 
What breed is he


----------



## 172traindriver (19 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Pollenca Park Hotel.



Yeah, know it well stayed there numerous times 
Just been taken back over by the original owners, had a big revamp, gone very yellow and there were lemons everywhere a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2019)

screenman said:


> You will not be short of cyclist in that place, we normally stay in the front in The Hotel Romantic.


We are going B&B. Are there plenty of decent restaurants and bars in the area, without having to walk to the port ?
Same for takeaway?
Do you know if there are any mini markets close by (for bread etc.) We enjoy chomping while watching the world go by...... with a glass of wine of course.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Yeah, know it well stayed there numerous times
> Just been taken back over by the original owners, had a big revamp, gone very yellow and there were lemons everywhere a couple of weeks ago.



We are going B&B. Are there plenty of decent restaurants and bars in the area, without having to walk to the port ?
Same for takeaway?
Do you know if there are any mini markets close by (for bread etc.) We enjoy chomping while watching the world go by...... with a glass of wine of course.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 May 2019)

screenman said:


> You will not be short of cyclist in that place, we normally stay in the front in The Hotel Romantic.



Also part of the Cabot group


----------



## 172traindriver (19 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not certain if I'm late or early.



In the middle?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. Looks like another damp squib of a day here.



You got rain again?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We are going B&B. Are there plenty of decent restaurants and bars in the area, without having to walk to the port ?
> Same for takeaway?
> Do you know if there are any mini markets close by (for bread etc.) We enjoy chomping while watching the world go by...... with a glass of wine of course.



3 supermarkets over the road from the hotel on the road to the front.
There are a couple of bars, Palms and another one on that side road, both show sports etc.
At the end of that road where the beach is probably 200/300 yards there are 2 restaurants and one definately does take away pizzas.
Turn left past the Romantic hotel theres a restaurant next to it along with the Sea Bar that do meals
There is also the Golden Lion and Sparrow Bar opposite the hotel, always seem to busy, so a fair feq choices before walking into town where theres an abundance


----------



## screenman (19 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> To see your grandson in a dogshow!!!
> What breed is he



Not grandson, grandog she is our youngest lads dog.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Not grandson, grandog she is our youngest lads dog.


Ahhh. My excuse is that Ive not been up long


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2019)

Morning all. The sunshine they promised me is not here. It is cloudy and cool.
Not sure what the day will bring as the decorator will be here for the next 3 days and everything is 'upside down'. I have a ride planned but Mrs D doesnt think its fair to go out while she is stuck in. There must be some logic in that, somewhere


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. The sunshine they promised me is not here. It is cloudy and cool.
> Not sure what the day will bring as the decorator will be here for the next 3 days and everything is 'upside down'. I have a ride planned but Mrs D doesnt think its fair to go out while she is stuck in. There must be some logic in that, somewhere


Possibly, but don't let on.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2019)

Sunday luncheon at my local will be beckoning in about an hour, or so.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2019)

The gangs here.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2019)

dave r said:


> The gangs here.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 467081


Pink socks?


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2019)

dave r said:


> The gangs here.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 467081


Are you the one in the red and gray striped jersey or the one kneeling down?
Dont leave us in suspenders, tell us who is who.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are you the one in the red and gray striped jersey or the one kneeling down?
> Dont leave us in suspenders, tell us who is who.



I'm the one behind the lens.


----------



## Lee_M (19 May 2019)

Lee_M said:


> New shower fitted, boiler serviced (necessary to retain manufacturers 10 yr warranty), trip to garden centre to buy a fire pit. Built firepit and then burnt loads of chicken on it. Drunk some excellent home brewed London Porter and now sat reading.
> 
> Some days just fill up.
> 
> Have to face a fast bike ride tomorrow, with the medium ride, which will probably be filled by fast riders who didn't want to go on the early ride so will hijack ours. Tbh I'm not looking forward to it, so if they start playingg silly buggers like they did last time I'll just drop off the ride and go my own way, and then post a snide comment on Facebook which will piss them off



well, what a surprise, a perfect ride until we got a main road and they suddenly decided that they werent going to stick together and disappeared off into the distance, leaving a couple of riders floundering behind. I stayed behind and helped them and we caught up 3 miles later.

Anyone else think thats out of order on a social ride? 
Yes you drop people on hills and regroup a the top, but you dont fark off into the distance without warning on a social ride on a flat section.
Of course they couldnt see what theyd done wrong as they waited to regroup, but I dont think waiting 3 miles further on is riding together.


----------



## numbnuts (19 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Pink socks?


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2019)

And 4 pints of Directors 5% hit the spot.
Mrs D demanded a Magnum Double Raspberry lolly on the way back.........I had to have one just to be sociable...........


----------



## Lee_M (19 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 467111
> 
> And 4 pints of Directors 5% hit the spot.
> Mrs D demanded a Magnum Double Raspberry lolly on the way back.........I had to have one just to be sociable...........



4 pints and I'd be on the floor these days


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2019)

Lee_M said:


> 4 pints and I'd be on the floor these days


So long as you don't fall off you've not had too much.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We are going B&B. Are there plenty of decent restaurants and bars in the area, without having to walk to the port ?
> Same for takeaway?
> Do you know if there are any mini markets close by (for bread etc.) We enjoy chomping while watching the world go by...... *with a glass of wine of course.*


Did that happen before you went out?


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2019)

Lee_M said:


> 4 pints and I'd be on the floor these days


So was @Dirk . He just didnt admit that part.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did that happen before you went out?


Before and after probably.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Before and after probably.


Explains it.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2019)

Blimey! I don't know what they put in those Raspberry Magnums!
Flippin' thing knocked me out for over an hour!


----------



## 172traindriver (19 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! I don't know what they put in those Raspberry Magnums!
> Flippin' thing knocked me out for over an hour!



Alcoholic version of them?


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2019)

Morning all. First on parade today. A bit of a cloudy and grey start to the day here.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2019)

2nd! Yay!


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2019)

Morning peops.
Blue sky and sunshine here.
Decorator will be here to finish the kitchen then he starts outside doing garage and all facias etc. I also have a guy coming to clean the gutters.......theres a lot of them. As I said previously, the days of me hanging off double extension ladders are sadly gone.


----------



## dave r (20 May 2019)

Good morning, another bright and breeze day, off out pedaling in a bit.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2019)

Up early this morning - getting out of bed in half an hour.
Dropping doggie off at the kennels then picking the caravan up and trundling up the M5 to Somerset. We should be pitching up around midday.
We're meeting up with our best mates at a very nice CL for a weeks cycling around the Somerset levels.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2019)

Food morning. We have Sun.


----------



## numbnuts (20 May 2019)

breakfast first, ironing and shopping later


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all. First on parade today. A bit of a cloudy and grey start to the day here.





Dirk said:


> 2nd! Yay!



Call that early..........I was out on the bike at 5.50. 

We have a forecast of rain later so thought I would have an early spin before breakfast for a change.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Food morning. We have Sun.


You have food on the brain


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You have food on the brain




Bugger


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning peops.
> Blue sky and sunshine here.
> Decorator will be here to finish the kitchen then he starts outside doing garage and all facias etc. I also have a guy coming to clean the gutters.......theres a lot of them. As I said previously, the days of me hanging off double extension ladders are sadly gone.



You beat Mrs Dragon this morning, where is she?


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Call that early..........I was out on the bike at 5.50.



I have been awake since 5.00am though. A very early dog walk at first light and then breakfast.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Food morning. We have Sun.



6th on parade, you are slipping and especially as you claim it sunny


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You beat Mrs Dragon this morning, where is she?


Welshie was around a little earlier


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Call that early..........I was out on the bike at 5.50.
> 
> We have a forecast of rain later so thought I would have an early spin before breakfast for a change.



Back to the bike now for a change Mo?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bugger



Surprised you never put burger


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You have food on the brain



Is that all?


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Back to the bike now for a change Mo?


Just the fact that we have rain forecast I thought I would go early. Kind of got out of the habit of an early spin these days. Quite enjoyed it though, even although the legs barely have any power now. Wore the HRM just out of curiosity and the heart is still fit and staying at a lowish rate, just the legs won't put out any power these days after so many back and sciatic issues I suspect.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Surprised you never put burger



So am I.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Food morning. We have Sun.


Trying the "new" Six One Diet?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Trying the "new" Six One Diet?




No. Whatever that is


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No. Whatever that is


Food one day a week, then nowt for the other six.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Food one day a week, then nowt for the other six.




Mmmm. Dont think so.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No. Whatever that is



He's full of weird ideas


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mmmm. Dont think so.



Maybe he's into it


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Maybe he's into it


Maybe that's all he can afford??


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2019)

A pan of bubble and squeak on the go.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> A pan of bubble and squeak on the go.
> View attachment 467274


To where?


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pSXvMlJZ9HA


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Food one day a week, then nowt for the other six.


I knew a guy that tried the twelve one diet (eat one day, nowt for the next 12). He was just getting used to it when he died.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> A pan of bubble and squeak on the go.
> View attachment 467274


That is soooo wrong.
Bubble and squeake
a)MUST be done in a frying pan
b)MUST be made from yesterdays
left overs
c) MUST be fried long enough to have
a dark brown, maybe black crust.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Maybe that's all he can afford??



He has to be different


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> To where?
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pSXvMlJZ9HA




The plate and on the table possibly


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I knew a guy that tried the twelve one diet (eat one day, nowt for the next 12). He was just getting used to it when he died.



All bones was he?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That is soooo wrong.
> Bubble and squeake
> a)MUST be done in a frying pan
> b)MUST be made from yesterdays
> ...



Anything will do when you are hungry, especially after 12 days without


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That is soooo wrong.
> Bubble and squeake
> a)MUST be done in a frying pan
> b)MUST be made from yesterdays
> ...


It's in a frying pan.
It is yesterday's leftovers
When it was done it was crispy.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> It's in a frying pan.
> It is yesterday's leftovers
> When it was done it was crispy.


In that case you are forgiven .
But it does look like a very deep frying pan.


----------



## numbnuts (20 May 2019)

I've just cleaned the car.........Looks like  now


----------



## dave r (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Food one day a week, then nowt for the other six.



I'd very quickly look like a famine victim if I tried that


----------



## dave r (20 May 2019)

I got a cheeky little 51 miler in this morning, I had planned a longer ride but changed my mind and went for a short one instead. Not the nicest morning for a ride, bright and breezy at first then it clouded over.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just cleaned the car.........Looks like  now


Your fault is it! We now have rain. Lol.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I got a cheeky little 51 miler in this morning, I had planned a longer ride but changed my mind and went for a short one instead. Not the nicest morning for a ride, bright and breezy at first then it clouded over.


51 is long for me these days! A mere 30 earlier.......still it’s more than those sitting on the couch did I suppose.


----------



## dave r (20 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> 51 is long for me these days! A mere 30 earlier.......still it’s more than those sitting on the couch did I suppose.



Originally I was looking at 65-70 miles, but I'd had a bit of an upset stomach yesterday so decided to go for the shorter distance this morning.


----------



## derrick (20 May 2019)

Bikes cleaned after the weekend ride. Finished setting up friends TT bike. Now sitting in the pub with a cold beer.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> 51 is long for me these days! A mere 30 earlier.......still it’s more than those sitting on the couch did I suppose.


And me. I am happy with 30-40 on a NICE day but circumstances have kept me to 20s so far this year. I really must build it up before our holiday.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2019)

The Eagle has landed.
Barbeque and a few beers tonight.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed.
> Barbeque and a few beers tonight.
> 
> View attachment 467302
> View attachment 467302


We free to join?


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed.
> Barbeque and a few beers tonight.
> 
> View attachment 467302
> View attachment 467302


That looks a lovely location, whereabouts are you?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2019)

There is a little man walking around my neighbours carrying a clipboard. An estate agent i think.....


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> That looks a lovely location, whereabouts are you?


Banwell in Somerset.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There is a little man walking around my neighbours carrying a clipboard. An estate agent i think.....


Black jacket, white shirt and looking completly lost?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Black jacket, white shirt and looking completly lost?




Nope.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Black jacket, white shirt and looking completly lost?


That would be me


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That would be me


----------



## Lee_M (20 May 2019)

Day out in the Westfield looking at sheds followed by washing 3 cars.

It'll probably rain when I can get my bike out


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope.


Not the same one that appeared here then. See below...


Dave7 said:


> That would be me


What were you doing over here, at 15:50, then.


----------



## screenman (20 May 2019)

Swim done, a few dents played with and an hour off road on the bike in the local forest, now for 30 minutes of yoga and feet up for the evening. Another great day is being enjoyed.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not the same one that appeared here then. See below...
> 
> What were you doing over here, at 15:50, then.


Me and Welshie had a day out.
But dont tell anyone.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Me and Welshie had a day out.
> But dont tell anyone.


Photo's should be worth a bit then. 
Fish & Chips, with mushy peas, for life.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Photo's should be worth a bit then.
> Fish & Chips, with mushy peas, for life.


Sorry...... I respect her too much to publish photos.

How much could they be worth?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Me and Welshie had a day out.
> But dont tell anyone.




I cannot tell a lie.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry...... I respect her too much to publish photos.
> 
> How much could they be worth?


You got some as well?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You got some as well?




Some peoe are telling porkies.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Some people are telling porkies.


Not me. I'm still using 35mm, so you'll have to wait.

Are you saying someone is telling the truth?


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2019)

Sunset at Dirk Towers......


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sunset at Dirk Towers......
> 
> View attachment 467339


You've bad weather in two days time.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've bad weather in two days time.


Not according to any forecast I've seen.
Set fair for at least the next week.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Showers for Thursday on.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Showers for Thursday on.


Don't know what you're looking at.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Don't know what you're looking at.


Picture you posted.

Birds flying low as well.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Your fault is it! We now have rain. Lol.



At least it wasn't snow


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> 51 is long for me these days! A mere 30 earlier.......still it’s more than those sitting on the couch did I suppose.



Don't forget your running also


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Originally I was looking at 65-70 miles, but I'd had a bit of an upset stomach yesterday so decided to go for the shorter distance this morning.



Stomach behave?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed.
> Barbeque and a few beers tonight.
> 
> View attachment 467302
> View attachment 467302





Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed.
> Barbeque and a few beers tonight.
> 
> View attachment 467302
> View attachment 467302



Where was Mutley?
He normally gets in the pictures


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> We free to join?



Who would want to share a bed with you though?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There is a little man walking around my neighbours carrying a clipboard. An estate agent i think.....



Didn't they think to tell you?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope.



Not one of his relatives then


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That would be me



You've found her address out then?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



Have you checked he's not hiding?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry...... I respect her too much to publish photos.
> 
> How much could they be worth?



Depends whats on them?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Some peoe are telling porkies.



Where did you go then?
Did he give you everything he promised you?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've bad weather in two days time.



Sure about that, some of your forecasts are pretty useless


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Who would want to share a bed with you though?


I was thinking more of the BBQ.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Showers for Thursday on.



Probably in Wales


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Don't know what you're looking at.



Or what he's on


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Picture you posted.
> 
> Birds flying low as well.



Can't see any?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> I was thinking more of the BBQ.



But what about afterwards, you'd want to crash somewhere?


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> But what about afterwards, you'd want to crash somewhere?


Go for a walk.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Where was Mutley?
> He normally gets in the pictures


The kennels, where else?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Go for a walk.



Not all night though?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> The kennels, where else?



He won't be happy, missing out on the trip


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not all night though?


Short walk.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Short walk.



Then sleep


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Then sleep


Maybe.


----------



## Cavalol (20 May 2019)

Last few days a bit mixed. 'Canalathon' on Saturday, surprisingly un-knackered and cramp free Sunday, so took the dog for a walk and not much else. Today a bit dull, chased a few scrap cars up, let down on three but should have secured one and another three or four now on the radar.

Locked out of my council garage, they've 'helpfully' said they can't get out to it until the 6th of June. They're either going to find themselves without a garage door or without rent for the weeks it's out of action. Can't get my scooter out and fancied going for a decent blast.


----------



## dave r (20 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Stomach behave?



Yes thank you. It's a souvenir from my 2016 stay in hospital, a dose of the squirts that lasts about twenty four hours then I'm fine, I had it investigated when it first showed up but nothing was found and now it's very infrequent.


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2019)

Good morning. Quite chilly here


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2019)

A lovely sunny day here in Hertfordshire. Plenty to do today. I plan to get a couple of my elderly bikes out and clean them up and give them an outing . One is a 1976 Dawes galaxy mostly still original apart from the tyres, chain and rear freewheel, although I think that dates from about 1984. As it is a nice day that will get a spin later on.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> A lovely sunny day here in Hertfordshire. Plenty to do today. I plan to get a couple of my elderly bikes out and clean them up and give them an outing . One is a 1976 Dawes galaxy mostly still original apart from the tyres, chain and rear freewheel, although I think that dates from about 1984. As it is a nice day that will get a spin later on.


I have always regretted selling a Dawes Audax I had several years ago. They are a bit under appreciated bikes I think.

Early jog done a while ago with lead boots this morning.....at least that's what it felt like!

Bit overcast here. Not sure what the day holds.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2019)

Morning gang. Mixed weather here, lots of cloud but blue patches and its quite warm.
Progress being made on the decorating. Kitchen will be finished this morning and he will move to the exterior. 
Lots of 'bitty' problems have prevented me riding eg a radiator had to come off and a valve broke = a leak. So I am dashing around for a cap to seal it. We have to drain the system to change the valve plus 2 rads we were not happy with........when am I going to get a ride in


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2019)

Morning all. 
Looks like today's gonna be a good 'un. 
Off for a ride up the Strawberry Line to Clevedon this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sure about that, some of your forecasts are pretty useless


No rain forcast here till Saturday and that is "light showers".


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Looks like today's gonna be a good 'un.
> Off for a ride up the Strawberry Line to Clevedon this morning.


Strawberry Line?
Didnt the Beatles write a song about that?
I'll get me coat


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I have always regretted selling a Dawes Audax I had several years ago. They are a bit under appreciated bikes I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Bit overcast here. Not sure what the day holds.


Was it the yellow and black version? I have had one for many years, as you say very underrated bikes.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Was it the yellow and black version? I have had one for many years, as you say very underrated bikes.
> View attachment 467363



Thats nice, I've had a couple of Dawes bikes, they were very nice.


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2019)

I have done many thousands of miles on this bike including going up Mont Ventoux. It is a comfortable ride.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Quite chilly here



Dry though hopefully?


----------



## 172traindriver (21 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I have always regretted selling a Dawes Audax I had several years ago. They are a bit under appreciated bikes I think.
> 
> Early jog done a while ago with lead boots this morning.....at least that's what it felt like!
> 
> Bit overcast here. Not sure what the day holds.



Coffee then get your thoughts together?


----------



## 172traindriver (21 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No rain forcast here till Saturday and that is "light showers".



He's got it wrong again


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Was it the yellow and black version? I have had one for many years, as you say very underrated bikes.
> View attachment 467363


No, it was a lovely deepish red with some silver.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Coffee then get your thoughts together?


You making it?  No? Oh well, better put the kettle on I suppose. Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Dry though hopefully?




I think so. Looks like it will be nice once it warms up


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Thats nice, I've had a couple of Dawes bikes, they were very nice.


I've got a Dawes Clubman. Its a great all rounder.


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've g
> 
> I've got a Dawes Clubman. Its a great all rounder.


Dawes bikes in general were very good bikes. My 1997 galaxy was one of the last batch to be hand built at their workshop in Birmingham before it closed.


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Dawes bikes in general were very good bikes. My 1997 galaxy was one of the last batch to be hand built at their workshop in Hartlepool before it closed.


I bought mine last year to use as an all round light Tourer/leisure bike. It fits the bill.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think so. Looks like it will be nice once it warms up


It'll get cloudy early afternoon, before it clears again.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> It'll get cloudy early afternoon, before it clears again.



Sure?


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sure?


Matthew 8:26


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Matthew 8:26


Dont tell me you are really.....
You cant be him, can you?
Really?
The 2nd coming at last


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2019)

Just a short one today. 11 miles. What I lacked in miles I made up for in effort. One minitei the sun was shining and it was warm and the next there were dark clouds and the wind picked up.


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2019)

27 miles for me today


----------



## dave r (21 May 2019)

Last yoga class before the break and we were given a good work out















These are a couple of the poses we were doing this morning.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont tell me you are really.....
> You cant be him, can you?
> Really?
> The 2nd coming at last



Classic is Matthew??


----------



## 172traindriver (21 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just a short one today. 11 miles. What I lacked in miles I made up for in effort. One minitei the sun was shining and it was warm and the next there were dark clouds and the wind picked up.
> 
> View attachment 467408
> View attachment 467409
> View attachment 467410



No rain though??
Nice pictures by the way 
Your pictures are always nice


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> No rain though??
> Nice pictures by the way
> Your pictures are always nice




Thanks and no. No rain today


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Classic is Matthew??


I thought he was the one that walked on water.


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2019)

27 miles for up today along the Strawberry Line to Clevedon and back.
Glorious weather. T shirt, shorts and mitts weather. It's thar'ot - we had to have beer at a pub on Clevedon sea front!


----------



## 172traindriver (21 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I thought he was the one that walked on water.



I think Classic does a lot of late night skulking out and about


----------



## screenman (21 May 2019)

Swim, dents, hard bike ride and way too much potato juice. This life is great, I hope you all feel the same.


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2019)

Hmmmmm 342 unread messages. Nope not even going to try. The weather has been glorious again today.

Hope you are all keeping well and no major dramas in the last few days?

I've been having a tough time recently, very down about the lack of cycling and the consultant's request that I do not cycle or do "easy" cycling. I felt I needed to keep away from all things cycle related as it was simply making me miserable. Anyway I had a really positive follow up clinic with two very kind and helpful neuro sisters. I may have said this before so I'll leave it at that. I've now spoken to another senior neuro sister who understood me and said she felt I could cycle provided I was careful and listened to my body.

Mrs P has agreed on the understanding I find a wearable blood pressure monitor. THE SEARCH IS ON.

Feeling much happier now so thought I'd pop back here again. 

Meanwhile my phone seems to be behaving itself during the Factory Reset - thank you @welsh dragon


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmm 342 unread messages. Nope not even going to try. The weather has been glorious again today.
> 
> Hope you are all keeping well and no major dramas in the last few days?
> 
> ...




Welcome back Paul and you are very welcome


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has agreed on the understanding I find a wearable blood pressure monitor. THE SEARCH IS ON.


Sounds ok but not sure how accurate a wrist measurement would be?

https://www.thehappytourists.com/pr...MI3pvrsqqt4gIVSrvtCh3Xxg9OEAQYBCABEgJTPfD_BwE


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds ok but not sure how accurate a wrist measurement would be?
> 
> https://www.thehappytourists.com/pr...MI3pvrsqqt4gIVSrvtCh3Xxg9OEAQYBCABEgJTPfD_BwE



Thanks. This is one I have been looking at - it's a difficult decision. We have an Omron BPM at home which is the same as those used by the NHS. Whatever I decide to buy I'll be able to gauge its accuracy by comparing the readings with the Omron. In the USA Omron make one called Heartguide and it looks to be the absolute dog's whats its!! Cost is $499 which I'm afraid is out of my league though if it was available in the UK I think Mrs P and I would have a serious conversation about dipping in to our savings.

I emailed Omron asking if it would be in the UK at any point. I also said if they were planning clinical trials I'd sign up!!!!  Got a very friendly reply from Danielle who was very sorry but there are no plans for a UK release. I have to say what a very good company Omron appear to be. I have been in touch with both the UK and US support and while they couldn't help me the responses have been very quick and helpful. The UK company pointed me towards a couple of potential suppliers. I would have a lot of confidence in their products based on the customer service.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks. This is one I have been looking at - it's a difficult decision. We have an Omron BPM at home which is the same as those used by the NHS. Whatever I decide to buy I'll be able to gauge its accuracy by comparing the readings with the Omron. In the USA Omron make one called Heartguide and it looks to be the absolute dog's whats its!! Cost is $499 which I'm afraid is out of my league though if it was available in the UK I think Mrs P and I would have a serious conversation about dipping in to our savings.
> 
> I emailed Omron asking if it would be in the UK at any point. I also said if they were planning clinical trials I'd sign up!!!!  Got a very friendly reply from Danielle who was very sorry but there are no plans for a UK release. I have to say what a very good company Omron appear to be. I have been in touch with both the UK and US support and while they couldn't help me the responses have been very quick and helpful. The UK company pointed me towards a couple of potential suppliers. I would have a lot of confidence in their products based on the customer service.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Omron-Wrist-Blood-Pressure-Monitor/dp/B00CJFDP9C


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2019)

Well chilled out this evening.
Barbeque done, 2nd bottle of Malbec opened and listening to the Allman Brothers greatest hits. Watching the Herons, Kingfishers, Grebes, Swallows and Wagtails.
It don't get much better than this! 
Riding into Cheddar tomorrow.


----------



## Lee_M (21 May 2019)

Went for a quick chat with the cycle club chairman in the pub tonight (it's about 200 feet from my house, hence why I chose it as the venue).

Agreed I would stay on the committee if I didn't have to have anything to do with setting policies for dropping/not dropping riders and average speeds of official rides (we have a few cyclists who like to prove they're better than everyone else by smashing the intermediate rides instead of going on the fast rides, and I have a bee in my bonnet about them being twats)

Then spent the rest of the evening drinking a few beers, so the evening ended better than expected


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2019)

Lee_M said:


> (we have a few cyclists who like to prove they're better than everyone else by smashing the intermediate rides instead of going on the fast rides,



I recognise that problem and sympathise with this. Big fish, small pool.

I'm a club sec. It's our AGM tomorrow night!!


----------



## numbnuts (22 May 2019)




----------



## Paulus (22 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


>


Early start or a late night?


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2019)

Morning all, out with the dog shortly and the I have some smoked bacon and garlic and herb cheese to go with toasted bagels for breakfast


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2019)

Morning folks. A chilly start here but it should warm up later.


----------



## screenman (22 May 2019)

Morning all, bit grey here but my mood is sunny.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2019)

Bring back Classic......all is forgiven. Hate to say it but he was right, its been raining here . Hope it inproves as outside is being painted**.
I should be golfing but painter needs access to the garage, Mrs D will be out and I hardly know the guy. Not really worried about him nicking anything, more worried about him working at the back and leaving the garage open. Decisions decisions......I have one hour to make that decision.
I shall keep you posted


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


>


The problem with your s is that we dont know if you are waving from under the covers or sat with a full english after cycling 30 miles


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2019)

Morning all. Another very fine day dawning here. Mainly I shall be cleaning out the inside of my car. Mrs P has been using it and I'm not happy. Later we will probably go to collect spent hops from a local microbrewery.

Club AGM tonight. These are usually either quiet or firey affairs. The last two have been quiet.......long may that continue.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Omron-Wrist-Blood-Pressure-Monitor/dp/B00CJFDP9C



Yes, looked at this one classic but at 21x13cm it's far too bulky and from what I gather doesn't give a continuous readout.

I need one which either gives a continuous or, more likely I think, something which takes a reading every five minutes or so.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I recognise that problem and sympathise with this. Big fish, small pool.
> 
> I'm a club sec. It's our AGM tomorrow night!!



I remember this problem from when I was a club rider, I remember one ride where a senior rider rode up alongside the two fella's tearing the ride up and gave them a rollicking, he'd been racing the previous day and wasn't impressed.


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2019)

Looks like it's going to be sunny and warm for our ride into Cheddar today. Perfect.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2019)

Good morning folks, warm sunny morning, washings out, down the club later, we missed last week due to my Good lady being down the hospital, we're down the hospital again Saturday.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2019)

Can I be grumpy please as its cloudy with drizzle here
Anyway Mrs D has swapped her days around so golf it is for me


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2019)

I got an early run in. Was nice but nippy. Glad I’ve been out as it’s now clouding over and the wind picking up.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Bring back Classic......all is forgiven. Hate to say it but he was right, its been raining here . Hope it inproves as outside is being painted**.
> 
> I shall keep you posted


Be careful what you ask for. The former is because of the latter anyway.


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2019)

A nice sunny morning here, just cool enough not to break into a sweat, but warm enough for shorts and T shirt to be worn.(as usual)


----------



## dickyknees (22 May 2019)

Morning, after having a letter from my local (20 miles away) saying that I’ll have to wait 33 weeks for an initial NHS Wales appointment with an ankle specialist for the osteoarthritis I have I’m of to Wrexham (88 miles) to see one privately. 

It goes against the grain for me but needs must at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2019)

Quite cool here now and the wind is getting stronger as well. Def not as nice as yesterday.


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Morning, after having a letter from my local (20 miles away) saying that I’ll have to wait 33 weeks for an initial NHS Wales appointment with an ankle specialist for the osteoarthritis I have I’m of to Wrexham (88 miles) to see one privately.
> 
> It goes against the grain for me but needs must at the moment.


That is an awfully long time to wait. I can see why, not only you but many people are now going private.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. A chilly start here but it should warm up later.



Its always chilly or wet over your way


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Its always chilly or wet over your way




Not always. It's not too bad now.


----------



## GM (22 May 2019)

Afternoon all. Just done a mini triathlon, 2 mile ride to our local swimming pool, 4 lengths of the pool, home and run to the loo 

In all fairness I'm a useless swimmer, it must be at least 20 years since I've been to our local pool, probably when the kids were young. Enjoyed it though, I might even go again tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2019)

25 mile circular ride with a lunch stop in Cheddar. Perfect cycling weather - warm, sunny and not a lot of wind.
Hopefully, tomorrow will be the same.
Barbeque and beer tonight with my bestest mates. Life is good.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Morning, after having a letter from my local (20 miles away) saying that I’ll have to wait 33 weeks for an initial NHS Wales appointment with an ankle specialist for the osteoarthritis I have I’m of to Wrexham (88 miles) to see one privately.
> 
> It goes against the grain for me but needs must at the moment.


Seems so wrong. You pay into it all your life and then.... nadah.
Maybe if you emigrate then come back as a migrant you will get immediate free treatment


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Quite cool here now and the wind is getting stronger as well. Def not as nice as yesterday.


Told you not to pack those bloomers away. Do you want me to post you the ones you left here ?


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2019)

Got my game of golf in. Did ok and was joint 1st when I left the club.
The painter has done well and the outside is looking good, as is the kitchen.
Late lunch/early tea will be fresh crusty bread with ham and pickled onions (with a can of Speckled Hen of course)


----------



## dickyknees (22 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Seems so wrong. You pay into it all your life and then.... nadah.



That’s why it goes against the grain. 

Saw a consultant, the initial NHS X-rays were not load bearing so he couldn’t deduce much, but not osteoarthritis as first diagnosed, maybe a bit in the bottom of the ankle joint . More X-rays required. It will mean travelling to Wrexham but I’m now on a NHS Wales consultant’s list for treatment.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Told you not to pack those bloomers away. Do you want me to post you the ones you left here ?


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Got my game of golf in. *Did ok and was joint 1st when I left the club.*
> The painter has done well and the outside is looking good, as is the kitchen.
> Late lunch/early tea will be fresh crusty bread with ham and pickled onions (with a can of Speckled Hen of course)


That'll have been before you started wacking that poor ball around, what about after?

You have light rain around 13:00?


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> That'll have been before you started wacking that poor ball around, what about after?
> 
> You have light rain around 13:00?


I have to WACK that ball around. I have to teach it who is the boss .
Light rain early on, then it got warm, then it clouded over and cooled down again.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have to WACK that ball around. I have to teach it who is the boss .
> Light rain early on, then it got warm, then it clouded over and cooled down again.


And now you know.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not always. It's not too bad now.



You'll be saying its too hot next


----------



## 172traindriver (22 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Told you not to pack those bloomers away. Do you want me to post you the ones you left here ?



Did she forget them or leave them to you as a present


----------



## 172traindriver (22 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



Didnt realise you left them anywhere


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You'll be saying its too hot next




I doubt that very much.


----------



## screenman (23 May 2019)

Morning all, late night yesterday as we did not get in to around midnight after going to see Rocketman at the Kinema, brilliant place if you ever get chance to visit, £7.50 to see the latest film on it's first night seems good value.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did she forget them or leave them to you as a present


Ahh, there's a thought. If I see her this weekend I will ask


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2019)

Morning all.
Bit brighter here than it was yesterday. Painter has nearly finished outside, just a small anount of top coat to do this morning then we can reclaim our house.
Golf today. I played well yesterday so will no doubt be cr*p today.
I am told that late lunch/early tea today will be a full chicken roast mmmmm!!


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2019)




----------



## dave r (23 May 2019)




----------



## Lee_M (23 May 2019)

Morning everyone.

Woken by the dog at 5.40am FFS!

Spin class this morning (I'd rather be riding but going to this with my Mrs, which makes her happy) , then hopefully off to see John Wick 3, unless Dpd scupper my plans and decide to deliver a load of stuff before 4pm


----------



## Dirk (23 May 2019)

Good morning my fellow boiled cabbage and wee scented wrinklies. 
Looks like we're in for another sunny days cycling.
Off out to Wrington today with a pub stop for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Woken by the dog at 5.40am FFS!
> 
> Spin class this morning (I'd rather be riding but going to this with my Mrs, which makes her happy) , then hopefully off to see John Wick 3, unless Dpd scupper my plans and decide to deliver a load of stuff before 4pm



I really want to see that.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2019)

Morning chaps. I am late on parade today. I had a phone call from my son and I was talking to him.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. I am late on parade today. I had a phone call from my son and I was talking to him.


I am glad about that.......it would have been a bit weird if you had a phone call and didn't talk to him. Lol.

I have been for the usual early jog which felt seriously hard work this morning so methinks I need an easy couple of days.


----------



## Paulus (23 May 2019)

Morning all. Once the dog has been walked i shall be off to do my duty at the ballot box in the silliest elections of my lifetime, but hey how. 
A bright start to the day here with just a little cloud. I will be out on the bike later enjoying the sun.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I am glad about that.......it would have been a bit weird if you had a phone call and didn't talk to him. Lol.
> 
> I have been for the usual early jog which felt seriously hard work this morning so methinks I need an easy couple of days.


Smart arse.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Smart arse.


Lol.......after I typed it, I couldn't help thinking that's the sort of thing Classic would have come out with!


----------



## Dirk (23 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all. Once the dog has been walked i shall be off to do my duty at the ballot box in the silliest elections of my lifetime, but hey how.
> A bright start to the day here with just a little cloud. I will be out on the bike later enjoying the sun.


Did my postal vote before we went away.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.......after I typed it, I couldn't help thinking that's the sort of thing Classic would have come out with!




Turning into a classic clone are you?


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2019)

Good morning. Another nice day here. Shortly I shall wander round to the polling station, 500 yards at most, and vote in this pointless election. I don't want to vote but believe one should so I will. Then it's ironing, housework and type up the minutes from last night's club AGM.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I am glad about that.......it would have been a bit weird if you had a phone call and didn't talk to him. Lol.
> 
> I have been for the usual early jog which felt seriously hard work this morning so methinks I need an easy couple of days.


Be an odd silent call. Usually it's the caller that stays quiet.


----------



## Lee_M (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I really want to see that.



I hope you mean John Wick and not me riding my Mrs!


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.......after I typed it, I couldn't help thinking that's the sort of thing Classic would have come out with!





welsh dragon said:


> Turning into a classic clone are you?


That's right, have a go at me whilst I'm not here.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2019)

Lee_M said:


> I hope you mean John Wick and not me riding my Mrs!




. Def John Wick.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh, there's a thought. If I see her this weekend I will ask



Might leave you another pair


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. I am late on parade today. I had a phone call from my son and I was talking to him.



Was he asking for a lift like the others


----------



## screenman (23 May 2019)

Phew! It is warm in sunny Lincolnshire today, out on the bike later that is for sure.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2019)

I've had an extra meat ration this morning, I don't know what it was it just flew straight down my throat, I didn't even taste it. Great ride out though


----------



## dickyknees (23 May 2019)

The Microsoft computer telephone scam is back! 

Had a chap telling me that my computer was being used by an unauthorised user. I let give me the pitch, he then took umbrage when I asked him if he wanted access to my computer and when I asked to call back tomorrow (_as we retired people are very busy_) he shouted “I WILL NOT CALL TOMORROW” to which I practised my scam, scam, scam song.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Was he asking for a lift like the others




No. He just wanted to moan because his back was hurting.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2019)

That was lovely, 62 miles in the sunshine, if thats the last we see of the sun blame me, for the first time this year I've worn shorts, still a bit chilly at first, but warming up nicely as the ride wore on, calm at first, but by the end of the ride the breeze was getting strong again, but it wasn't freezing cold as it has been. By the time I was riding back into Coventry I was running out of legs, which took me by surprise a bit, I presume I'm still not fully over last weekends upset stomach.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I've had an extra meat ration this morning, I don't know what it was it just flew straight down my throat, I didn't even taste it. Great ride out though



Good protein supplement


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No. He just wanted to moan because his back was hurting.



You should have offered him some physio for his back


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> The Microsoft computer telephone scam is back!
> 
> Had a chap telling me that my computer was being used by an unauthorised user. I let give me the pitch, he then took umbrage when I asked him if he wanted access to my computer and when I asked to call back tomorrow (_as we retired people are very busy_) he shouted “I WILL NOT CALL TOMORROW” to which I practised my scam, scam, scam song.



I will wait to see if I get one. If I'm bothered to answer I now ask them who they are talking to......strange how the phone goes down


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. I am late on parade today. I had a phone call from my son and I was talking to him.


What did he want ??


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What did he want ??




Surprisingly nothing . I know, Male a change.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Turning into a classic clone are you?


We could go out as a foursome. You & me......Mo & Classic.
By the eck that would be a sight to behold


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We could go out as a foursome. You & me......Mo & Classic.
> By the eck that would be a sight to behold




It would certainly be different that's for sure.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It would certainly be different that's for sure.


And we could get Classic to pick up the tab as he's from Yorshire and we all know how generous those folk are


----------



## Dirk (23 May 2019)

21 miles of glorious Somerset reeled off today. Very nice pub stop at Wrington - fish finger butty and a pint of Tanglefoot did the job.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2019)

Well I got something right. I guessed my golf would be cr*p today and it was.
Roast chicken dinner is nearly ready  though so all is well.
Decorator has finished so we have the house back.


----------



## Dirk (23 May 2019)

Nipping back home to North Devon tomorrow to pick up the doggie from the kennels, then staying overnight at home - dropping bikes and assorted cycling gear off - then back up to Somerset on Saturday morning to pick the van up and continue on up to the Malverns for a week. I think I'll need a holiday after that lot!


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> 21 miles of glorious Somerset reeled off today. Very nice pub stop at Wrington - fish finger butty and a pint of Tanglefoot did the job.


I am just about to tuck into my roast but fish finger butties always tick the box


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We could go out as a foursome. You & me......Mo & Classic.
> By the eck that would be a sight to behold


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And we could get Classic to pick up the tab as he's from Yorshire and we all know how generous those folk are


There's a fairly decent one down from Prince's Half-Tide Dock.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 467654



I thought there were 7, where's the other three?


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's a fairly decent one down from Prince's Half-Tide Dock.


We are talking about Mrs Dragon here, she is a classy lady and doesn't do 'cheap'.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I thought there were 7, where's the other three?


Just the four of us, if @Dave7 doesn't mind one of his old haunts.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We are talking about Mrs Dragon here, she is a classy lady and doesn't do 'cheap'.


Check Albert Dock out, price wise.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I thought there were 7, where's the other three?


Mr Classic knows his bible. The four horsemen of the apocalypse.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Check Albert Dock out, price wise.


I will be seeing her tonight and will ask her opinion.
Mind you I see her every night but she ignores me.
I must try and stop having these dreams.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We are talking about Mrs Dragon here, she is a classy lady and doesn't do 'cheap'.




Dam right


----------



## GM (23 May 2019)

Evening all. Just back from a fab day out in the Chilterns with S I L and partner, Nice pub lunch, and chill out in the sun.


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2019)

cmon then @classic33 whos who, obvious which is you due to the scythe, it would be nice to put a face to the names


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 467667
> 
> 
> 
> cmon then @classic33 whos who, obvious which is you due to the scythe, it would be nice to put a face to the names


You mean you can't tell which is @Dave7, carrying the knife and fork?


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam right


Nothing less than a double portion of mushy peas for you is there ?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nothing less than a double portion of mushy peas for you is there ?




I think you have a thing for mushy peas. Bloody weirdo


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you have a thing for mushy peas. Bloody weirdo


Wait whilst the 9th November then.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you have a thing for mushy peas. Bloody weirdo


You have upset me now. I thought, being welsh, I could tempt you with them.
Seems like I will have to resort to something more exotic like jellied eels or tripe with vinegar on.


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2019)

don't forget the black pudding @Dave7


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You have upset me now. I thought, being welsh, I could tempt you with them.
> Seems like I will have to resort to something more exotic like jellied eels or tripe with vinegar on.


Now I could say where you're going wrong.


----------



## screenman (23 May 2019)

An I feeling tired of lazy, only asking as I have my stretches to do and I am having trouble getting the enthusiasm required. If I go quiet I have either fallen asleep or got down and done them.


----------



## screenman (23 May 2019)

Zzzzzz! only kidding I was feeling lazy, stretches done and feeling great.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What did he want ??



To know what you and Welshie have been up to?


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Surprisingly nothing . I know, Male a change.



Did you keep quiet about your little thing with Dave and the underwear you have been leaving with him


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We could go out as a foursome. You & me......Mo & Classic.
> By the eck that would be a sight to behold



Have you considered poor Mo??


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It would certainly be different that's for sure.



Where would you be allowed into?


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And we could get Classic to pick up the tab as he's from Yorshire and we all know how generous those folk are



Now you are being silly 
Poor Classic would go into meltdown


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 467654



Looks like you have loaned everyone weapons


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I thought there were 7, where's the other three?



Classic has done away with them


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We are talking about Mrs Dragon here, she is a classy lady and doesn't do 'cheap'.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will be seeing her tonight and will ask her opinion.
> Mind you I see her every night but she ignores me.
> I must try and stop having these dreams.



They might be real


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam right



Different to what I heard


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you have a thing for mushy peas. Bloody weirdo



Imagine what must be in his dreams about you


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wait whilst the 9th November then.



Whats happening then?


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Whats happening then?


It's International Mushy Peas Appreciation Day.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's International Mushy Peas Appreciation Day.



Cheers for clearing that up


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's International Mushy Peas Appreciation Day.


Can I double or even treble like that


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Can I double or even treble like that


Nothing stopping you.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2019)

Yay. I am first. Good morning peeps.


----------



## Paulus (24 May 2019)

Morning all, once again the sun is shining down. Another chance to get out on the bike in the warm The ride will incorporate some shopping for some essential stuff and a few of the hills of which Barnet is on top of one. Which ever way you approach Barnet it is uphill.


----------



## dave r (24 May 2019)

morning folks, routine Friday here, shopping and chores, washings on the line, there's a Winnie the Pooh hanging on the line by its ears, and I'm taking my Good Lady down the hairdresser's this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2019)

Good morning coffin dodgers. 
Getting up in a mo, packing up and making the dash back home to the Gold Coast. Just heard on the radio that the M5 south is down to one lane just up the road from here, where we join it. Bank Holiday Friday traffic heading to Devon and Cornwall should make it a perfect storm.
Going to rearrange route and go cross country to Bridgwater to pick up the motorway there. Hopefully that should avoid the worst of it.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2019)

dave r said:


> morning folks, routine Friday here, shopping and chores, washings on the line, there's a Winnie the Pooh hanging on the line by its ears, and I'm taking my Good Lady down the hairdresser's this afternoon.


Could be worse. Could be your good lady hanging by the ears while you take Winnie the Pooh to the hairdresser


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2019)

Yes, bright, sunny and warm here also.
Having the CH system drained and 2 radiators replaced so I need to go for sone inhibitor and rad sealant.
Gardens need mowing and borders need watering.
Somewhere along there I must squeeze a ride in.


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2019)

beautiful morning here. 

Woke at 6.00am but managed to nap till 7.30...…...went downstairs to discover the milklady hasn't delivered. Climbing the walls for coffee now.

Wandered out on to the back street to find two other crumblies mooching about complaining about no milk.


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2019)

Coffee crisis over. Milklady arrived at 8.05. Shaking ceased.

Still have housework to complete as yesterday Mrs P requested I visit Barton Grange garden centre in the afternoon. Not as painful as expected but a touch embarrassing.

This is a man who worked in horticulture for 46 years, the last 22 in bedding plants. Mrs P wanted some Verbena bonariensis, a plant we grew every year for 22 years from seed. In conversation with helpful staff I insisted this plant is an annual. Helpful staff eventually persuaded me to visit the perennial area............

Well you live and learn


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2019)

Morning. I'm in a cannae be bothered mood this morning. Lol. Did an early walk but, I suspect other than another donder later, that will be it for the day. My hour or so's bending doing some weeding yesterday has made the back/legs tender not being used to such things so will have a relaxed day.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

Owdo


----------



## GM (24 May 2019)

Morning all. Lovely morning here. Going for a ride around that there London shortly and join in on the Climate Strike on a Bike, might include a beer at lunchtime.


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2019)

Back home now.
Bikes and hear unloaded. 
Fresh load of supplies and clothes loaded ready for the next two weeks.
Picking doggie up from kennels at 16.30.
Will be on the road again tomorrow at 0900.
It's all go!


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2019)

Just back from a 5 mile walk, it's gone cloudy here now


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Can I double or even treble like that



It's just if Welshie double or treble likes loads of mushy peas


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yay. I am first. Good morning peeps.



They may have been being kind to you


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Good morning coffin dodgers.
> Getting up in a mo, packing up and making the dash back home to the Gold Coast. Just heard on the radio that the M5 south is down to one lane just up the road from here, where we join it. Bank Holiday Friday traffic heading to Devon and Cornwall should make it a perfect storm.
> Going to rearrange route and go cross country to Bridgwater to pick up the motorway there. Hopefully that should avoid the worst of it.



Hope you have had a good journey.
Wouldn't it have been an idea to have travelled say yesterday?


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2019)

Eldest son turned up to take us for lunch. Very nice.........

.........he didn't want to borrow money either!! 

Going to see James Acaster tonight in Blackburn, a Christmas present from said eldest son.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Eldest son turned up to take us for lunch. Very nice.........
> 
> .........he didn't want to borrow money either!!
> 
> Going to see James Acaster tonight in Blackburn, *a Christmas present *from said eldest son.


Early one?


----------



## screenman (24 May 2019)

Phew! been hot here today and I love it, off to the gym soon hope to see the scales weighing me in 2lb lighter than last week.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Phew! been hot here today and I love it, off to the gym soon hope to see the scales weighing me in 2lb lighter than last week.


Stand slightly to one side.


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Early one?



Nope. Actually gave us tickets on Christmas. Which makes a change from I've ordered your present but it hasn't arrived yet.........meaning it was ordered on December 24th!!!


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Hope you have had a good journey.
> Wouldn't it have been an idea to have travelled say yesterday?


It would have been, but we had arranged with our mates to stay on until Friday morning.


----------



## screenman (24 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Stand slightly to one side.



Is that after I have gently lowered myself on and stood on one leg only. 1.2 kilo off so slightly over the 2lb.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2019)

Mr WD has taken my old Singer sewing machine apart.....and put it back together again and it works.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Is that after I have gently lowered myself on and stood on one leg only. 1.2 kilo off so slightly over the 2lb.


Most electronic ones are marked showing how your feet should be placed, for them to work/give an accurate reading. Anything else, slightly to one side for instance, throws it out and returns an incorrect weight.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has taken my old Singer sewing machine apart.....and put it back together again and it works.


Did it work before and are there any pieces left over?


----------



## screenman (24 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Most electronic ones are marked showing how your feet should be placed, for them to work/give an accurate reading. Anything else, slightly to one side for instance, throws it out and returns an incorrect weight.



Surely the idea is to shuffle around and hang on the door to achieve the desired result. Our scales are blue toothed to my phone, how things have changed in my life time.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did it work before and are there any pieces left over?




It wasn't working well and there were no bits left over.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> It's just if Welshie double or treble likes loads of mushy peas


Sadly Welshie seems to have rejected my mushy peas offer. Even the offer of a hot double portion didnt do it.
I am rethinking, reforming and will shortly redouble my efforts.
I fear my offer of a foursome including Classic might have put doubts in her mind.
Onwards and upwards then.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It wasn't working well and there were no bits left over.


He got rid of/hid them before giving it back. You'll have tried plugging it in first though?


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has taken my old Singer sewing machine apart.....and put it back together again and it works.


1966-1970 Mrs D was a machine demonstrator for Singer. She worked in various north west shops, teaching on sewing and knitting machines.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 1966-1970 Mrs D was a machine demonstrator for Singer. She worked in various north west shops, teaching on sewing and knitting machines.




Mine was made in 1912. One of the old black and gold ones


----------



## GM (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has taken my old Singer sewing machine apart.....and put it back together again and it works.





Clever sew and sew


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2019)

GM said:


> Clever sew and sew


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mine was made in 1912. One of the old black and gold ones


Mine's a black & gold one.


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mine was made in 1912. One of the old black and gold ones


Interesting programme on Singer sewing machines on I Player.

The Singer Story: Made in Clydebank: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m00051z7 via @bbciplayer


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mine was made in 1912. One of the old black and gold ones


A treddle I assume.
Mrs D used to repair them as well.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sadly Welshie seems to have rejected my mushy peas offer. Even the offer of a hot double portion didnt do it.
> I am rethinking, reforming and will shortly redouble my efforts.
> I fear my offer of a foursome including Classic might have put doubts in her mind.
> Onwards and upwards then.


Sing her a song!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r9EfZIvomgo


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has taken my old Singer sewing machine apart.....and put it back together again and it works.



There must be a reason for him doing that.
You'll be busy


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did it work before and are there any pieces left over?



Sounds like you havent got much faith in Mr Dragon


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A treddle I assume.
> Mrs D used to repair them as well.




Not a treacle. Just turn the handle.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Interesting programme on Singer sewing machines on I Player.
> 
> The Singer Story: Made in Clydebank: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m00051z7 via @bbciplayer




They are just about Indestructable. Great engineering.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> They are just about Indestructable. Great engineering.


You nearly broke yours!


----------



## screenman (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not a treacle. Just turn the handle.



Steamed treacle pudding and custard, Luvverly. Funny how topics go adrift.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You nearly broke yours!




Did not break it. The tension wasn't working properly.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Steamed treacle pudding and custard, Luvverly. Funny how topics go adrift.




Bugger


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

Okay, thinking cap time.
What's the link between the Battle of The Little Big Horn and Walt Disney.

Clue: It's not a movie.


----------



## screenman (24 May 2019)

Totally rehydrated after my gym efforts, is it too early to go to bed I am knackered.

Big, no huge decision in the morning Spoons Lincoln or Spoons Donny for brekkie.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Did not break it. The tension wasn't working properly.


Screw(s) on the spool housing on the lower, two compression plates adjusted by knurled screw on the upper.


----------



## screenman (24 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Okay, thinking cap time.
> What's the link between the Battle of The Little Big Horn and Walt Disney.
> 
> Clue: It's not a movie.




Got it, both have an a as the second letter in the first word. What is my huge prise?


----------



## screenman (24 May 2019)

Tonka.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Screw(s) on the spool housing on the lower, two compression plates adjusted by knurled screw on the upper.



We found out how to do it.


----------



## screenman (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We found out how to do it.




To be fair if a pair of nuts cannot sort a screw out there is no hope.


----------



## Lee_M (24 May 2019)

So today started with an eye test followed by the optician trying to sell me some £300 glasses, we then progressed to b&m where I bought a couple of pairs for £1.99 each, then a nice lunch and a couple of craft ales at beer heroes in chester.

Then back home and moved my bikes into the garage and fitted a load of wall hangers so they'd fit in there as well as my kit car, and then set the vacated bike store up as my new home brew room.

Finally took the dog for a walk.

It's been a long day, I need a job so I can have a rest


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We found out how to do it.


Oh, *we* fixed it now!


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It wasn't working well and there were no bits left over.



Did he throw them in the bin, so there are none left over?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sadly Welshie seems to have rejected my mushy peas offer. Even the offer of a hot double portion didnt do it.
> I am rethinking, reforming and will shortly redouble my efforts.
> I fear my offer of a foursome including Classic might have put doubts in her mind.
> Onwards and upwards then.



There's got to be something that tickles her fancy


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> He got rid of/hid them before giving it back. You'll have tried plugging it in first though?



Or the fuse?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mine was made in 1912. One of the old black and gold ones



And you trusted Mr Dragon with an antique?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 1966-1970 Mrs D was a machine demonstrator for Singer. She worked in various north west shops, teaching on sewing and knitting machines.



Welshie may need some training?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mine's a black & gold one.



You got one Classic?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not a treacle. Just turn the handle.



Treacle??


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You nearly broke yours!



Nearly or did?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Steamed treacle pudding and custard, Luvverly. Funny how topics go adrift.



She's got her mind on mushy peas and what happens afterwards


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bugger


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Did not break it. The tension wasn't working properly.



You been over working it?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We found out how to do it.



Thought you said it was down to Mr Dragon?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thought you said it was down to Mr Dragon?




I helped. Sewing machines are not something he is familiar with.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You been over working it?


Under using it! Requires regular use to notice it slipping.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You been over working it?




I havn't used it for a long time


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I helped. Sewing machines are not something he is familiar with.



Nor you by the sound of it


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I havn't used it for a long time



It's there to be used


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sadly Welshie seems to have rejected my mushy peas offer. Even the offer of a hot double portion didnt do it.
> I am rethinking, reforming and will shortly redouble my efforts.
> I fear my offer of a foursome including Classic might have put doubts in her mind.
> Onwards and upwards then.


Treacle pudding maybe?


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Did not break it. The tension wasn't working properly.


Tension.... ...TENSION.... you need a massage with hot mushy peas.

Sorry sorry sorry, I didnt mean to say that.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tension.... ...TENSION.... you need a massage with hot mushy peas.
> 
> Sorry sorry sorry, I didnt mean to say that.


Never forget_ "The great mushy pea scandal of 1948"_!


----------



## 172traindriver (24 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tension.... ...TENSION.... you need a massage with hot mushy peas.
> 
> Sorry sorry sorry, I didnt mean to say that.



I bet you dream Welshie and mushy peas all the time


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I bet you dream Welshie and mushy peas all the time


It's the green green mushy peas, not the green green grass of home.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2019)

Good morning folks.


----------



## numbnuts (25 May 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2019)

Xrikeu. You 2 are early. Morning peeps. Another nighr of not sleeping. I now have a headache. But coffee will help put me in a better mood.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Xrikeu. You 2 are early. Morning peeps. Another nighr of not sleeping. I now have a headache. But coffee will help put me in a better mood.



I got up for a P and a drink then decided it was a silly idea and after half an hour went back to bed. Went back to sleep but had strange dreams.


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2019)

On the road at 0800. That's blimmin early for me, but trying to avoid the worst of the Bank Holiday traffic.


----------



## screenman (25 May 2019)

Off to Spoons for brekkie and no doubt I will be reporting from a tom chair later in the day. Have a great day everbody.


----------



## Paulus (25 May 2019)

Morning all, after the dog has been walked myself and MrsP are off to the Hertfordshire county show. We have been several times before and it is a good day out.


----------



## Lee_M (25 May 2019)

Awake and trying to think of a reason to not go out on the bike as I'm a lazy farker.


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2019)

The house is strangely quiet today, decorating is complete, radiators replaced and central heating ready for next winter. Just the great cleanup of 2019 to do.
Gardens didnt get mowed with all the running around I had to do so I will do that, hopefully4 before the promised rain arrives.
Breakfast will be fresh fruit with yogurt. The main meal is set to be spag bol'..... one of my yummy favourites .


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I got up for a P and a drink then decided it was a silly idea and after half an hour went back to bed. Went back to sleep but had strange dreams.


I also had strange dreams last night. It started off as normal with me being chased by the mad welsh woman in big bloomers and shouting yaki-dah. But this time she was followed by a mad yorshireman wearing a flat cap, waving a scythe and shouting 'appen 'appen a'gate.
I must get some help


----------



## Paulus (25 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I got up for a P and a drink then decided it was a silly idea and after half an hour went back to bed. Went back to sleep but had strange dreams.


Pray tell about the dreams?


----------



## PaulSB (25 May 2019)

Good day people.

Not sure what today holds. I shall walk over the hill shortly to pick up my monthly meds. Mrs P is going out to lunch. I may pop in to town to food shop but it means hauling everything home in a rucksack. Alternatively I can finish riddling the stones on our garden path to get the accumulated soil out.

Tonight we are going to see Sir Ian McKellen which should be very good.

Went to see James Acaster last night. Sound was appalling, at best I understood 25% of the first half. I told the Box Office and the sound engineer actually came to our seats to ask about the problem. You have to be impressed by that and it did improve for the second half.

Acaster himself?Whst I could hear was poor but it's obviously difficult to judge. The second half was entirely about his personal and mental health issues interspersed with insulting the audience. Not my idea of humour.

This is the third act I've heard dealing with personal break up, mental health, the others being John Robbins and Sara Pascoe. I don't find it amusing and wouldn't bother with Robbins or Acaster again. I've since seen Pascoe again at the Edinburgh Festival and she was very, very good.


----------



## screenman (25 May 2019)

An observation I have made over many years of sitting in Tom chairs is that the people shopping first thing when the shops open are a lot slimmer in general than those doing so later in the day, much the same in Spoons, early are slimmer than the lunch time one's, this needs more studying. 

Can you guess where I am now?


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I got up for a P and a drink then decided it was a silly idea and after half an hour went back to bed. *Went back to sleep but had strange dreams.*


Blame @Dave7.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

screenman said:


> An observation I have made over many years of sitting in Tom chairs is that the people shopping first thing when the shops open are a lot slimmer in general than those doing so later in the day, much the same in Spoons, early are slimmer than the lunch time one's, this needs more studying.
> 
> Can you guess where I am now?


The TOM chair in "spoons".


----------



## screenman (25 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> The TOM chair in "spoons".



Nope.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Nope.


Ikea


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ikea


Theres a good idea. IKEA on a bank holiday. What better place could you be


----------



## screenman (25 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ikea



Nope.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Theres a good idea. IKEA on a bank holiday. What better place could you be


Buying his own TOM chair though.

One for each of the places he goes, and he'll be fitting the little brass plaque with his name on them.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2019)

I had to go to town. My God. I have mever seen so many people and caravans before. Devon and Cornwall must be closed so they have all come to Mach


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2019)

The Eagle has landed in Hanley Castle.





Sitting in the garden of The Three Kings enjoying a pint with Phillip Serrell sitting opposite.


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I had to go to town. My God. I have mever seen so many people and caravans before. Devon and Cornwall must be closed so they have all come to Mach


Well I hope they enjoy rain as its heading that way


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2019)

@Dirk give me a clue. Who is Phillip Serrell ?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I hope they enjoy rain as its heading that way




It's nice here now.


----------



## screenman (25 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk give me a clue. Who is Phillip Serrell ?



Some guy off of an Antique experts tv shows. He could put a value on Dirk I think he is a rare antique.


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's nice here now.


Really ???
The forcast was rain in Ireland, moving into Wales then northern England.
Its just started here so I guessed you would be wet.
Did you go to church and say your prayers for dry weather ?


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Some guy off of an Antique experts tv shows. He could put a value on Dirk I think he is a rare antique.


Pity Classic isnt there, he would fetch a few bob 
And Welshies bloomers must surely be antique


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Really ???
> The forcast was rain in Ireland, moving into Wales then northern England.
> Its just started here so I guessed you would be wet.
> Did you go to church and say your prayers for dry weather ?




We had a few spots around lunchtime, but it soon stopped and its really warm now. The sun shines on the righteous as they say.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Some guy off of an Antique experts tv shows. He could put a value on Dirk I think he is a rare antique.


Think that was the one that was a gym teacher in his younger days. He has obviously not kept in shape! Lol.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Pity Classic isnt there, he would fetch a few bob
> And Welshies bloomers must surely be antique


Now, now!


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun shines on the righteous as they say.


Or
The devil looks after his own.


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2019)

Pity anyone travelling south on the M5 this morning. Stationary from Avonmouth to south of Bridgwater! 
Never seen so many caravans and motorhomes on the road at the same time.


----------



## Lee_M (25 May 2019)

So as per my earlier post I managed to find an excuse not to go riding, and went for breakfast in the Westfield.

Now checked the weather and see I'm probably going to get wet on the club ride tomorrow :-(


----------



## dickyknees (25 May 2019)

Lee_M said:


> went for breakfast in the Westfield.



What model have you got?


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

Lee_M said:


> So as per my earlier post I managed to find an excuse not to go riding, and went for breakfast in the Westfield.
> 
> Now checked the weather and see I'm probably going to get wet on the club ride tomorrow :-(


Not that wet. Light showers at the worst.


----------



## screenman (25 May 2019)

Weird, just watching a film and a line came up, remember a happy time from your childhood, I could not and nor could Pam, is that odd? All our happy memories started from when we got married and had kids.I

Not after sympathy as I have a great life, just wondered if anyone else had the same thoughts.


----------



## Lee_M (25 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> What model have you got?



Seiw. Zetec with omex throttle bodies and ECU.

I may have decorated it a bit


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Weird, just watching a film and a line came up, remember a happy time from your childhood, I could not and nor could Pam, is that odd? All our happy memories started from when we got married and had kids.I
> 
> Not after sympathy as I have a great life, just wondered if anyone else had the same thoughts.


Nope - I had a wonderfully happy and interesting childhood. Many happy memories. 
In fact, looking back, I find it difficult to remember any time when I wasn't happy.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nope - I had a wonderfully happy and interesting childhood. Many happy memories.
> In fact, looking back, I find it difficult to remember any time when I wasn't happy.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YacehJH66RU


Getting out/escaping from school, on my first day. Not too happy at being returned though.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Xrikeu. You 2 are early. Morning peeps. Another nighr of not sleeping. I now have a headache. But coffee will help put me in a better mood.



Is that what you told Mr D?


----------



## 172traindriver (25 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I also had strange dreams last night. It started off as normal with me being chased by the mad welsh woman in big bloomers and shouting yaki-dah. But this time she was followed by a mad yorshireman wearing a flat cap, waving a scythe and shouting 'appen 'appen a'gate.
> I must get some help



Was Welshie covered in mushy peas?


----------



## 172traindriver (25 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Pray tell about the dreams?



They are quite naughty I believe


----------



## 172traindriver (25 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's nice here now.



Wet tomorrow though I guess


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wet tomorrow though I guess




Probably


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2019)

Morning folks. I am first. Horrible weather here. Wind, rain, and heavy mist. Have a good one folks.


----------



## numbnuts (26 May 2019)




----------



## screenman (26 May 2019)

Big day today, I am going to have a go at tidying the man drawers. Currently looking out of the office window and it is raining quite hard, which is good for the weed and feed I did the lawn with yesterday.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2019)

Morning. 8.2 mile run in the peeing rain and included quite a big hill, but strangely enjoyable!

Not sure I'll be back out unless it fairs up later.


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2019)

Morning all.
Quite pleasant at the moment here in Hanley Castle in the lee of the Malverns, although rain is forecast. 
Off to see Mrs D's older sister this morning in Halesowen. She was diagnosed with terminal lung cancer a month ago and is now at home receiving palliative care. She was a lifelong smoker and it finally caught up with her at the age of 72. Will probably be the last time we see her, so it's going to be some difficult goodbyes.
Hey ho - time marches on.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. I am first. Horrible weather here. Wind, rain, and heavy mist. Have a good one folks.



Its got to yours already then.
I see its heading east.
Be here in a couple of hours then


----------



## 172traindriver (26 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Big day today, I am going to have a go at tidying the man drawers. Currently looking out of the office window and it is raining quite hard, which is good for the weed and feed I did the lawn with yesterday.



Good luck with that


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Quite pleasant at the moment here in Hanley Castle in the lee of the Malverns, although rain is forecast.
> Off to see Mrs D's older sister this morning in Halesowen. She was diagnosed with terminal lung cancer a month ago and is now at home receiving palliative care. She was a lifelong smoker and it finally caught up with her at the age of 72. Will probably be the last time we see her, so it's going to be some difficult goodbyes.
> Hey ho - time marches on.


That's tough but at least she's got a bit longer than my mum. She died the day before her 63rd birthday. I still hate that she missed out on what should have been a lovely retirement after working so hard. I bloody hate smoking..........not that it's always the cause of lung cancer, but mainly I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Its got to yours already then.
> I see its heading east.
> Be here in a couple of hours then




It started at around 5 am


----------



## numbnuts (26 May 2019)

Rain rain I see no rain ........maybe later then


----------



## 172traindriver (26 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> That's tough but at least she's got a bit longer than my mum. She died the day before her 63rd birthday. I still hate that she missed out on what should have been a lovely retirement after working so hard. I bloody hate smoking..........not that it's always the cause of lung cancer, but mainly I think.



Its weird how smoking was once considered trendy and fashionable.
Obviously time and research has now showed how bad it is for you and I am so glad its been banned in places like restaurants.
I find it quite annoying when I am abroad in Spain for example where the laws arent so strict and they can still smoke a bit more freely outside, but still any sort of restriction is better than none.
I do wonder what the long term health effects will eventually be with this vaping trend.
Whilst the experts seem to agree there are not as many poisons in it as compared to cigarettes inhaling some kind of substitute into your lungs cant be good for you.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It started at around 5 am



Stayed in bed then?


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2019)

Wet and windy to say the least. Coffee and yesterday's paper for the time being. Household admin later.

Ian McKellen was absolutely brilliant last night. If he's in your area and tickets are available go. Fantastic night.


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Was Welshie covered in mushy peas?


I have a feeeling Welshie is not fond of mushy peas


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. I am first. Horrible weather here. Wind, rain, and heavy mist. Have a good one folks.


Sounds about normal as I recall my holidays in Snowdonia.


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

Morning all.
Damp here to say the least. Set to have rain for the next 3 days at least. A guy we know has organised an outside charity do at a local pub, a shame for all his hard work to be ruined (and other similar events).
So, an enforced chill day today then.
I was supposed to do an 8 mile run with @Mo1959 this morning but there was no answer when I knocked earlier, maybe she just forgot


----------



## dave r (26 May 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Quite pleasant at the moment here in Hanley Castle in the lee of the Malverns, although rain is forecast.
> Off to see Mrs D's older sister this morning in Halesowen. She was diagnosed with terminal lung cancer a month ago and is now at home receiving palliative care. She was a lifelong smoker and it finally caught up with her at the age of 72. Will probably be the last time we see her, so it's going to be some difficult goodbyes.
> Hey ho - time marches on.


Difficult day for you both then.
Like @Mo1959 and @172traindriver I cant stand smoking** in general and am fortunate that I never got into it. My son (who I am very close to) took up smoking as a teenager and now, well into his 40s he cant/wont? pack it in.
Re those Vapes, I am also with traindriver.
** if I found out that Welshie smoked I would, I would, I would, well I just would


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2019)

Just heard my first Cuckoo.
He's on the other side of the field, really giving it some!


----------



## dave r (26 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Difficult day for you both then.
> Like @Mo1959 and @172traindriver I cant stand smoking** in general and am fortunate that I never got into it. My son (who I am very close to) took up smoking as a teenager and now, well into his 40s he cant/wont? pack it in.
> Re those Vapes, I am also with traindriver.
> ** if I found out that Welshie smoked I would, I would, I would, well I just would



An ex smoker here, smoked between 1967 and 1977. Had lots of coughs, cold and general chest problems while I was doing it, once I'd stopped they cleared up and now I rarely have problems.


----------



## numbnuts (26 May 2019)

An ex smoker here too, smoked for 34 years, I packed up in 2000 and then diagnosed with emphysema, ten years later after another X-ray told that my lungs are all clear so my emphysema was miss-diagnosed.


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just heard my first Cuckoo.
> He's on the other side of the field, really giving it some!


When we moved into this house (in the early 80s) we regularly heard one. Loads of houses were built on what was farm land and sadly our Cuckoo was never heard again.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

One drag of a fag as a kid. Dropped the thing and nearly set the field alight.

Means I'm not qualified to say anything about anyone else smoking though. Did get told I "should consider cutting it(smoking) down, on the last visit to A&E.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When we moved into this house (in the early 80s) we regularly heard one. Loads of houses were built on what was farm land and sadly our Cuckoo was never heard again.


Maybe it moved inside?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Difficult day for you both then.
> Like @Mo1959 and @172traindriver I cant stand smoking** in general and am fortunate that I never got into it. My son (who I am very close to) took up smoking as a teenager and now, well into his 40s he cant/wont? pack it in.
> Re those Vapes, I am also with traindriver.
> ** if I found out that Welshie smoked I would, I would, I would, well I just would




An ex smoker. Gave up 7 years ago.


----------



## screenman (26 May 2019)

3 done and one bin full, only about another 20 to go, I may need to get a skip in.

Just a thought anyone know what these charging leads are for, there are loads of them.


----------



## gavroche (26 May 2019)

Rained all night here and still is. My wife was going to go to a boot sale this morning but changed her mind now. Hope it clears up later. By the way, I took the dog for a walk earlier on and had my Tour de France umbrella with me. The wind got hold of it as I was going round a corner and smashed it! Good thing I have another one in my shed.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2019)

screenman said:


> 3 done and one bin full, only about another 20 to go, I may need to get a skip in.
> 
> Just a thought anyone know what these charging leads are for, there are loads of them.




I also have loads of charging leads which are I susprct for things I dont even have anymore.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

screenman said:


> 3 done and one bin full, only about another 20 to go, I may need to get a skip in.
> 
> Just a thought anyone know what these charging leads are for, there are loads of them.


Can guarantee that just as soon as you get rid of them/any of them, you'll need another to replace it/them.


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> An ex smoker. Gave up 7 years ago.


Thats good to know.
In that case I will re-double my efforts.
One question though. Have you washed your bloomers since you gave up fags. I dont like the idea of bloomers that smell of fags


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe it moved inside?


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


>


Sideways thinking required.


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can guarantee that just as soon as you get rid of them/any of them, you'll need another to replace it/them.


A bit like ordering a new passport when you have "lost" the existing one


----------



## Cavalol (26 May 2019)

Good God, this lounging about all day business is something else, isn't it? In between chasing awful cars, this came up sort of through the back door on eBay. Couple of false dawns re collection days, but went and got it this morning...


----------



## GM (26 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Quite pleasant at the moment here in Hanley Castle in the lee of the Malverns, although rain is forecast.
> Off to see Mrs D's older sister this morning in Halesowen. She was diagnosed with terminal lung cancer a month ago and is now at home receiving palliative care. She was a lifelong smoker and it finally caught up with her at the age of 72. Will probably be the last time we see her, so it's going to be some difficult goodbyes.
> Hey ho - time marches on.




Best wishes, that's going to be tough.

I fondly remember working in Halesowen back in 1967 fitting out the office block above the shopping centre, great times!.... probably all demolished now.


----------



## GM (26 May 2019)

@Cavalol got to say, I still have a chuckle over your Hey Diddle Diddle joke, keep up the good work


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> An ex smoker. Gave up 7 years ago.



I gave up many times but always git gripped again by the "well I could just have one." It's now four years without a cigarette and I've finally managed to overcome the "just one" thing.

Drugs are terrible.


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> One question though. Have you washed your bloomers since you gave up fags. I dont like the idea of bloomers that smell of fags



Oh please stop it....


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2019)

Well I did a really good shop yesterday. Menu planned for the week as I raced round ALDI.

Just finished preparing tonight's roast. Have now remembered we fly to Porto on Thursday. Reworked menu plan on basis of what I can't put in the freezer.


----------



## screenman (26 May 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Good God, this lounging about all day business is something else, isn't it? In between chasing awful cars, this came up sort of through the back door on eBay. Couple of false dawns re collection days, but went and got it this morning...
> 
> View attachment 468112



A Fanny B, love it I may succumb to buying a classic soon.


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just heard my first Cuckoo.
> He's on the other side of the field, really giving it some!



Heard our first for several years a week ago. Good to have them back.

I'm worried about how few flying insects there are this year. Admittedly we had a tree bumble bee colony on the allotment last year but even allowing for that there are very few about.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I gave up many times but always git gripped again by the "well I could just have one." It's now four years without a cigarette and I've finally managed to overcome the "just one" thing.
> 
> Drugs are terrible.




Same here. I kept making excuses. In the end I just bit the bullet.


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

GM said:


> @Cavalol got to say, I still have a chuckle over your Hey Diddle Diddle joke, keep up the good work


I dont recall that..... what was it ?


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A bit like ordering a new passport when you have "lost" the existing one


I didn't want to remind you.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here. I kept making excuses. In the end I just bit the bullet.


Live?


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well I did a really good shop yesterday. Menu planned for the week as I raced round ALDI.
> 
> Just finished preparing tonight's roast. Have now remembered we fly to Porto on Thursday. Reworked menu plan on basis of what I can't put in the freezer.


Where did I put those drones. There around somewhere, I know that.


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> I didn't want to remind you.


I will never forget it


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will never forget it


I'm not going to rub vinegar in to the wound.


----------



## GM (26 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I dont recall that..... what was it ?




#7130..... it's a bit cheeky!


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2019)

Have up smoking 32 years ago as I considered it detrimental to my health.
Took up motorcycle road racing with the money I saved..........


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2019)

Currently awaiting Sunday lunch in the Red Lion, Powick.
Apparently, the pub was used as a field hospital by Cromwell's troops during the battle of Powick Bridge in 1642.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Currently awaiting Sunday lunch in the Red Lion, Powick.
> Apparently, the pub was used as a field hospital by Cromwell's troops during the battle of Powick Bridge in 1642.


Any where near _"Cut Throat Lane"_?


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Have up smoking 32 years ago as I considered it detrimental to my health.
> Took up motorcycle road racing with the money I saved..........


And motorcycle racing is better for your health .....smoking must be more dangerous than i thought


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

GM said:


> #7130..... it's a bit cheeky!


Showing my ignorance (again) what does #7130 refer to ?


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Showing my ignorance (again) what does #7130 refer to ?


_"All PRs related to this change have been submitted and the behavior will not continue to evolve so this feature should be promoted to non-experimental state."_


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"All PRs related to this change have been submitted and the behavior will not continue to evolve so this feature should be promoted to non-experimental state."_


Now my head REALLY hurts.
Can you translate that for me?


----------



## GM (26 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Showing my ignorance (again) what does #7130 refer to ?




Number #7130, page 476 in the joke thread,


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

GM said:


> Number #7130, page 476 in the joke thread,


Got it 
As Maurice would say (if he was still alive) "i remember it well".


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2019)

Off to the Three Kings tonight. It's only about a quarter of a mile down the footpath from the site.
Not many pubs like this around these days, alas. 
http://www.doghousemagazine.co.uk/threekings


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off to the Three Kings tonight. It's only about a quarter of a mile down the footpath from the site.
> Not many pubs like this around these days, alas.
> http://www.doghousemagazine.co.uk/threekings


Which half will you be playing in?


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which half will you be playing in?


Both.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Both.


One of the old boys holding court then!


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off to the Three Kings tonight. It's only about a quarter of a mile down the footpath from the site.
> Not many pubs like this around these days, alas.
> http://www.doghousemagazine.co.uk/threekings


*With its mix of well-worn tiles and threadbare carpet, a tiny jumbled servery full of dimpled glasses, bottles and barrels – and proper outdoor loos *

Sounds great. Even got outdoor loos


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> *With its mix of well-worn tiles and threadbare carpet, a tiny jumbled servery full of dimpled glasses, bottles and barrels – and proper outdoor loos *
> 
> Sounds great. Even got outdoor loos


Even better......the landlady's got a wooden leg.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any where near _"Cut Throat Lane"_?



Cut Throat Lane Earlswood is currently closed due to road works, we had to change our route on our way to the Earlswood Plant Centre yesterday.


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2019)

Packing is an art form in our house. Six days in Porto. Up yours Ryanair

Wear on plane:
Trousers
Shirt
Jumper
Coat
Walking sandals
Phone
Wallet
Map

In bag:
T-shirts x 3
Smart shirt x 1
Underwear x 3
Ankle socks x 3
Travel plugs x 3
Boxers x 1
Shoes x 1
Shorts x 1
Glasses case x 1
Meds x 5 days
Toothpaste
Toothbrush
Charging cables x 2
Tablet
And it's only two-thirds full!!!
Saving - £80






Cabin baggage 40x20x25cm ???? Pah. You've obviously never met a cycle tourist.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Packing is an art form in our house. Six days in Porto. Up yours Ryanair
> *
> Wear on plane:*
> Trousers
> ...


Always handy to wear something on the plane.


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Always handy to wear something on the plane.



Saves getting arrested and space in the bag


----------



## Paulus (26 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Always handy to wear something on the plane.


Don't need to wear too much though.


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Cabin baggage 40x20x25cm ???? Pah. You've obviously never met a cycle tourist.


Pah! You've obviously never met a backpacker. I used to be totally self sufficient, for 2 weeks, with everything fitting in a 35ltr rucksack.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Pah! You've obviously never met a backpacker. I used to be totally self sufficient, for 2 weeks, with everything fitting in a 35ltr rucksack.


Gone the other way, using coaches, a sixteen stone rucksack. In my defence I was carrying tractor spares and a leg vice.


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Gone the other way, using coaches, a sixteen stone rucksack. In my defence I was carrying tractor spares and a leg vice.



Leg vice?? Or should I not ask?


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Gone the other way, using coaches, a sixteen stone rucksack. In my defence I was carrying tractor spares and a leg vice.


I've gone the other way now as well.
Diesel 4x4 and caravan.


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Don't need to wear too much though.


My S.i.L wears eg 3 pair of boxers, 3 shirts and 2 tops etc then just takes a cabin bag on board. 
If we go by Jet2 with 25 Kg allowance Mrs D uses every oz of it


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Leg vice?? Or should I not ask?


Blacksmiths vice.


----------



## numbnuts (26 May 2019)

Well it didn't rain


----------



## 172traindriver (26 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have a feeeling Welshie is not fond of mushy peas



You will have to find something else to tempt her with


----------



## 172traindriver (26 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Damp here to say the least. Set to have rain for the next 3 days at least. A guy we know has organised an outside charity do at a local pub, a shame for all his hard work to be ruined (and other similar events).
> So, an enforced chill day today then.
> I was supposed to do an 8 mile run with @Mo1959 this morning but there was no answer when I knocked earlier, maybe she just forgot



First Welshie now Mo....you're a bit of a crafty one


----------



## 172traindriver (26 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Well it didn't rain



Are you disappointed?


----------



## 172traindriver (26 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats good to know.
> In that case I will re-double my efforts.
> One question though. Have you washed your bloomers since you gave up fags. I dont like the idea of bloomers that smell of fags



Thats a bit personal asking her what her bloomers smell of


----------



## screenman (27 May 2019)

Morning all, just clocking in for the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 May 2019)

Morning. We have rain due later so grabbed the chance of an early bimble on the hybrid before brekkie. Just 26 miles but happy enough with that these days!


----------



## Paulus (27 May 2019)

Morning all, after last nights rain, it is now nice and sunny here. Not quite sure of todays plan yet, but hopefully out on the bike at sometime.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2019)

Good morning folks. Blustery here and it may well rain later as well.


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2019)

Morning folk.
Horrible here. Dark cloud, strong wind and rain.
We changed to the summer duvet yesterday and chose the wrong day for it....the temperature really dipped overnight.
We had planned to nip to M&S later but I think with this weather and being bank holiday people will be looking for things to do so we have put that off till tomorrow
So its breckie, exercises and indoor cycling this morning. I have no ideas for this afternoon


----------



## dave r (27 May 2019)

Good morning folks, last nights washing up done, cooker cleaned and breakfast eaten. Now what to do with the day, no cycling today as its bank holiday, I'll ride tomorrow as there's no yoga, so where to take my Good Lady? There's an antiques place at Long marston we haven't visited for ages, but the cafe's under new ownership so I'm not sure of the cafe, but might be worth a visit.


----------



## numbnuts (27 May 2019)




----------



## classic33 (27 May 2019)

Wonder if @PaulSB is reconsidering his vice squad application.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2019)

It's raining now.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's raining now.


Not according to the weather folk. That means it's your imagination at work.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not according to the weather folk. That means it's your imagination at work.




Dam. It's not supposed to rain until 3 PM, but I can def hear rain.


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Pah! You've obviously never met a backpacker. I used to be totally self sufficient, for 2 weeks, with everything fitting in a 35ltr rucksack.


Now that's impressive.


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2019)

Morning all.
Bit overcast and spitting with rain here in Hanley Castle this morning.
Off for a walk over the Malvern hills this morning and a quick visit to Elgar's grave to pay homage.
Pub lunch followed by a trip to the local caravan shop for a mooch around.


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2019)

Good grief I only woke up at 9.20am!!!! A touch grey and windy out there. The overnight rain will be good for the garden and allotment 

I have to revisit the household budget this morning. Then it's off to Manchester to meet my firstborn and his new girlfriend for lunch - how serious this is remains to be seen.


----------



## dave r (27 May 2019)

Sunshine and showers here, ten minutes ago it was piddling down, now the sun is shining brightly.


----------



## The Jogger (27 May 2019)

Full sun here in my summer retirement area but just a boring shop today in Estepona then back on the terrace. I do like this retirement thing, I couldn't have waited until 2024.


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good grief I only woke up at 9.20am!!!! A touch grey and windy out there. The overnight rain will be good for the garden and allotment
> 
> I have to revisit the household budget this morning. Then it's off to Manchester to meet my firstborn and his new girlfriend for lunch - how serious this is remains to be seen.


Well at least you can have full confidence that he will be paying for your lunch


----------



## 172traindriver (27 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Blustery here and it may well rain later as well.



Only may?
Thought it always rains


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Only may?
> Thought it always rains


Rain dont bother Welshie. Out of an old pair of bloomers she made a waterproof gazebo and with what was left she made one for her neighbor. So Mrs WD can have a BBQ and stay dry


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2019)

Very nice walk along the Malverns this morning. Dropped in to see Elgar's grave.








Currently in the Three Horse Shoes having lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Rain dont bother Welshie. Out of an old pair of bloomers she made a waterproof gazebo and with what was left she made one for her neighbor. So Mrs WD can have a BBQ and stay dry




. Good job I have a sense of humour.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Very nice walk along the Malverns this morning. Dropped in to see Elgar's grave.
> View attachment 468271
> View attachment 468272
> 
> ...


That's just something to keep you going whilst it arrives, I take it?


----------



## 172traindriver (27 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's raining now.



As expected then


----------



## 172traindriver (27 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not according to the weather folk. That means it's your imagination at work.



If she says its raining then its raining.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam. It's not supposed to rain until 3 PM, but I can def hear rain.



Did you see it?


----------



## 172traindriver (27 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Rain dont bother Welshie. Out of an old pair of bloomers she made a waterproof gazebo and with what was left she made one for her neighbor. So Mrs WD can have a BBQ and stay dry



Hope she washed them first


----------



## 172traindriver (27 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, last nights washing up done, cooker cleaned and breakfast eaten. Now what to do with the day, no cycling today as its bank holiday, I'll ride tomorrow as there's no yoga, so where to take my Good Lady? There's an antiques place at Long marston we haven't visited for ages, but the cafe's under new ownership so I'm not sure of the cafe, but might be worth a visit.



Nice cafe in Mickleton at the garden centre.


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . Good job I have a sense of humour.


And, I think, a good job you dont know where I live


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And, I think, a good job you dont know where I live


Within the Walls of Chester won't be a valid defence either.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And, I think, a good job you dont know where I live




Exactly...


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Exactly...


As in not exactly where he lives?


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2019)

Back to the caravan now for an afternoon executive power nap.


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Back to the caravan now for an afternoon executive power nap.


Anyone else do afternoon naps??
I always think that if I crash out now i wont get to sleep tonight.
Right now (apart from watching the football) I could cheerfully curl up and drift off but doubt I will try it.


----------



## gavroche (27 May 2019)

Recap of the day so far: wind, rain, sunshine and more rain now. In other word, rotten weather for a ride so took the dog out twice on the beach, between showers, a bit of shopping in Morrison as my wife is not feeling well, she was shaking with cold last night but better now. At present, watching TV and that's the way it is going to be till bed time. Boring really. Ride tomorrow?


----------



## Paulus (27 May 2019)

My day has not been too exciting. I went out on the bike for an hour or so, and had a list of stuff to get from Sainsburys. Did that and got home with a few cans of London Pride. Now sitting watching the play off final at Wembley. A lazyish day.


----------



## dave r (27 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Nice cafe in Mickleton at the garden centre.



The cafe was posh and pricey, but their bacon ciabata's were very tasty, we had an interesting couple of hours wandering round the barn antiques, then called in at the Touchdown cafe at Wellesbourne airfield on the way back for a cuppa.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And, I think, a good job you dont know where I live





Dave7 said:


> And, I think, a good job you dont know where I live



Sure you havent let it slip out during pillow talk


----------



## 172traindriver (27 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Back to the caravan now for an afternoon executive power nap.



Woke up yet?


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well at least you can have full confidence that he will be paying for your lunch



True, he did. A very good pub lunch at The Metropolitan in Didsbury. Two excellent pints of session IPA.

The new young lady seems very nice and lots of fun.


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Woke up yet?


Ages ago. An hour is plenty to recharge my batteries.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 May 2019)

dave r said:


> The cafe was posh and pricey, but their bacon ciabata's were very tasty, we had an interesting couple of hours wandering round the barn antiques, then called in at the Touchdown cafe at Wellesbourne airfield on the way back for a cuppa.



Yes one of your cycling destinations. 
If I've been that way it would be the garden centre at Charlcote or the cafe in the high street in Wellsbourne


----------



## dave r (27 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Yes one of your cycling destinations.
> If I've been that way it would be the garden centre at Charlcote or the cafe in the high street in Wellsbourne



Yes I use both of them, I used to use the one at Kineton when it was open. The original cafe at the Barn Antiques was run by the ladies that ran the cafe at Wellesbourne airfield, the one in the portacabin that preceded the present Touchdown Cafe, the last cafe at the Barn Antiques was posh but reasonably priced, we hadn't used the current one before, now we have we'll save it for special occasions.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Yes I use both of them, I used to use the one at Kineton when it was open, The original cafe at the Barn Antiques was run by the ladies that ran the cafe at Wellesbourne airfield, the one in the portacabin that preceded the present Touchdown Cafe, the last cafe at the Barn Antiques was posh but reasonably priced, we hadn't used the current one before, now we have we'll save it for special occasions.



I suppose if the cafe is at an antiques place the prices will probably be higher.
Personally prefer the cheaper cheerful greasy spoon type places.
Coffee and a bacon sarnie and a fair bit of change from a fiver.
The posh places you get a bit of change from a tenner


----------



## dave r (27 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Anyone else do afternoon naps??
> I always think that if I crash out now i wont get to sleep tonight.
> Right now (apart from watching the football) I could cheerfully curl up and drift off but doubt I will try it.



I have a tendency to crash out after tea, I try not too but I'll be sat there with the paper with the early evening news on the telly and suddenly I have an attack of the lead eyelids and I've gone. Trouble with that is I can't sleep when I get to bed.


----------



## dave r (27 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I suppose if the cafe us at an antiques place the prices will probably be higher.
> Personally prefer the cheaper cheerful greasy spion type places.
> Coffee and a bacon sarnie and a fair bit of change from a fiver.
> The posh places you get a bit of change from a tenner



We didn't get much change out of fifeteen quid! Yes I like the greasy spoons, but they can be a bit thin on the ground, a favourite is the cafe at Willoughby on the A45, but nearby is the cafe on a canal boat at Braunston Marina, again on the A45, and nice because it's unusual.


----------



## screenman (27 May 2019)

I have moved the electrodes higher up my BACK!!!!


----------



## 172traindriver (27 May 2019)

dave r said:


> We didn't get much change out of fifeteen quid! Yes I like the greasy spoons, but they can be a bit thin on the ground, a favourite is the cafe at Willoughby on the A45, but nearby is the cafe on a canal boat at Braunston Marina, again on the A45, and nice because it's unusual.



A bit to close to yours but I like Lavender Hall fisheries for quality and value


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I have moved the electrodes higher up my BACK!!!!


How?


----------



## dave r (27 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> A bit to close to yours but I like Lavender Hall fisheries for quality and value



Yes, we've used that one, it's too close for a cycle ride but we've used it in the car, we prefer Oaks farm shop in Balsall Common though, another one too close to cycle, the only time I've used it on the bike was when I had a ride rained off, it was the nearest shelter when the downpour started.


----------



## numbnuts (28 May 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


>


Glad it's not just me that's up at this hour!


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad it's not just me that's up at this hour!


----------



## screenman (28 May 2019)

Morning all, another exciting day ahead.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad it's not just me that's up at this hour!



All sorts of weird people about in the middle of the night!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2019)

6.5 mile run done. Bit faster today, although still pathetic to what I used to be able to do. Enjoyed it though.

Off for a steep in the bath and brekkie now.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2019)

Good morning folks. .


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2019)

Mornin' all you curmudgeonly old farts. 
Another day of coffin dodging ahead.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mornin' all you curmudgeonly old farts.
> Another day of coffin dodging ahead.


Hey you !!!
I may be curmudgeonly, I may be old and I may fart but dont call me a curmudgeonly old fart


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2019)

Off for a walk up British Camp this morning, then on for a mooch around Ledbury. Moving on to Upton on Severn for lunch. Got a barbeque planned for later. Should be a bit quieter out there today as the Weekend Workies will be back in harness.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2019)

Briight and sunny here but with rain promised for later.
Off to do a bit of pre-holiday shopping as I need new deck shoes (old ones are at least 15 years old), some polo shirts and some ankle socks.
Mrs D however, apparently needs a complete wardrobe even though she seems to buy new clothes every week.
The garage REALLY needs sorting and its floor NEEDS re-painting. I never seem to stop working  ohh yes, have to get golf clubs ready. Ohh and the bike.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Briight and sunny here but with rain promised for later.
> Off to do a bit of pre-holiday shopping as I need new deck shoes (old ones are at least 15 years old), some polo shirts and some ankle socks.
> Mrs D however, apparently needs a complete wardrobe even though she seems to buy new clothes every week.
> The garage REALLY needs sorting and its floor NEEDS re-painting. I never seem to stop working  ohh yes, have to get golf clubs ready. Ohh and the bike.


Why you taking your golf clubs on holiday?


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why you taking your golf clubs on holiday?


Just when I thought life was getting easier 
Golf clubs, bike etc form part of my jobs 'to do' list


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just when I thought life was getting easier
> Golf clubs, bike etc form part of my jobs 'to do' list


Were you thinking of going to Larry Ramsdens for that fish supper?


----------



## Paulus (28 May 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees. Today's job is to visit B&Q for some Ronseal shed paint, as it is about time the shed had a brush up. It hasn't been done for two years since I bought it and the original dipped finish has faded somewhat.


----------



## numbnuts (28 May 2019)

Looks like we have  & today


----------



## Paulus (28 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like we have  & today


Same down here.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2019)

I'm sat in the Licky Hills Visitor centre with coffee and a tea cake, it's been a long hard ride out into a strong cold headwind.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2019)

I have done some washing so itself bound to rain. We are having lamb casserole today


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Were you thinking of going to Larry Ramsdens for that fish supper?


ehh ??


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2019)

Cracking good stroll up to British Camp.








Currently in the Wheelhouse in Upton on Severn for a spot of lunch.


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2019)

Just a small 'Sharers platter for two'......... 
No wonder there's so many porkers around there days!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 468416
> 
> 
> Just a small 'Sharers platter for two'.........
> No wonder there's so many porkers around there days!




Is that for 3 or 4 people?


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is that for 3 or 4 people?


We managed about half of it.
It could quite easily have done four people for a lunchtime snack.
I hate wasting food, but I did say to the waitress that the platter was far too big for two. Still, it was only a tenner.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have done some washing so itself bound to rain. We are having lamb casserole today


Caught yesterday I suppose.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> ehh ??


Well you can't just turn up at any old fish & chip place, can you.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Caught yesterday I suppose.




Not quite


----------



## 172traindriver (28 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. .



Normal rain for you I take it?


----------



## 172traindriver (28 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why you taking your golf clubs on holiday?



They deserve a holiday also


----------



## 172traindriver (28 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not quite



Had it hidden in the freezer


----------



## 172traindriver (28 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Were you thinking of going to Larry Ramsdens for that fish supper?



Is Larry, Harry's brother?


----------



## dave r (28 May 2019)

I got back about half two with 72 miles on, my first visit to the Lickey Hills since 2017 and I'd forgotten how lumpy it is round there, I remember doing this route a few years ago on my fixed and thinking my legs are going to come apart at the knee's as I spun up to Warp 9 riding down Fiery Hill Rd. A hard mornings cycling with plenty of climbing and most of the way out crawling into a head wind. Dry on the way out but I was riding through showers on the way back.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Normal rain for you I take it?




The rain never happened thank God. Lovely here now


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well you can't just turn up at any old fish & chip place, can you.


I realise I had a sleep last night but what, pray tell, is the relevance of fish and chips to jobs on my 'to do' list ?


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2019)

In between shopping, jobs and worrying over Classic & Harry Ramsden (or should that be Larry?) I managed to get a ride in. None of your feeble @dave r rides I did a full 10 .
Are we ever going to get a wind free one in this year? I wore shorts but 2 base layers and was glad of them. In the sun, when the wind dropped it must have been 15° but in the shade against the wind it must have dropped 5°.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> In between shopping, jobs and worrying over Classic & Harry Ramsden (or should that be Larry?) I managed to get a ride in. None of your feeble @dave r rides I did a full 10 .
> Are we ever going to get a wind free one in this year? I wore shorts but 2 base layers and was glad of them. In the sun, when the wind dropped it must have been 15° but in the shade against the wind it must have dropped 5°.



Well done, I know, that wind was a sod on the way out, weren't much better on the way back either. I've only been in shorts once this year, this morning I was back in summer tights.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Well done, I know, that wind was a sod on the way out, weren't much better on the way back either. I've only been in shorts once this year, this morning I was back in summer tights.


I debated tights (I have those Ron Hill running tights) but was comfy in shorts.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I debated tights (I have those Ron Hill running tights) but was comfy in shorts.



I use the Altura summer cruisers, and also have the winter cruisers.

https://www.fawkes-cycles.co.uk/1541004/products/altura-summer-cruisers.aspx


----------



## Rusty Nails (28 May 2019)

On holiday in Italy at the moment. Hired a bike for a ride a short part of the way around Lake Garda. A ladies hybrid complete with shopping basket as it was the only one left at the hotel. Italians are pretty careful around cyclists but I think I'll stick to the road bike in future.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I realise I had a sleep last night but what, pray tell, is the relevance of fish and chips to jobs on my 'to do' list ?


Check the menu!

Unless you've given up hope(and mushy peas),


----------



## 172traindriver (28 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The rain never happened thank God. Lovely here now



Till tomorrow?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Till tomorrow?




Stop being so optimistic.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I realise I had a sleep last night but what, pray tell, is the relevance of fish and chips to jobs on my 'to do' list ?



Tempt Welshie with a portion and some mushy peas?


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Till tomorrow?


This is Welshie you refer to. Would god allow, nay DARE to rain on her. Is he that brave ?


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2019)

Barbeque garlic and herb chicken tonight. 
Now chilling out in the van with a few ice cold beers and listening to the Isle of Man TT practice session on Manx radio.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2019)

Another night of rubbish on the telly. I’m going to watch the Scottish womens football friendly against Jamaica on BBC Alba.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2019)

@Dave7?


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 468470
> 
> @Dave7?


Thats not me.....I dont wear a peaked cap


----------



## 172traindriver (28 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Another night of rubbish on the telly. I’m going to watch the Scottish womens football friendly against Jamaica on BBC Alba.



I've watched a few Scottish games on alba but find the commentary quite amusing. Gaelic till the half time interviews which are in English 
Can you speak Gaelic Mo?


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I've watched a few Scottish games on alba but find the commentary quite amusing. Gaelic till the half time interviews which are in English
> Can you speak Gaelic Mo?


Fairly easy understand.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Fairly easy understand.



Yeah....bit like Welsh when they say "computer"


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Yeah....bit like Welsh when they say "computer"


Take your pick
chyfrifiadur 
chyfrifiaduron 
cyfrifiadur 
cyfrifiaduron 
gyfrifiadur 
gyfrifiaduron 
nghyfrifiadur 
nghyfrifiaduron 
gyfrifiadurol 
chyfrifiadurol 
cyfrifiadurol 
nghyfrifiadurol


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> What do you reckon to knocking one close on 400 yards?
> 
> Slightly unorthodox striking method though.





Dave7 said:


> A ball ??? Make it 180 and I may have a chance.


around the 350 mark. We know he hit the house at the furthest point. But may have been a bit further back to start.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I've watched a few Scottish games on alba but find the commentary quite amusing. Gaelic till the half time interviews which are in English
> Can you speak Gaelic Mo?


Nope. Lol. Well they won, but not very convincingly. They will need to improve a bit for the World Cup.

Sitting here at 4.30 with the first cuppa of the day. Better make the most of the morning as the weather is all downhill for us again. Long range looks like we are going to have rain at some point nearly every day for the next ten days


----------



## screenman (29 May 2019)

Morning all, very foggy out there today, luckily I am not out until much later so it should be clear by then.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2019)

Another 7.4 miles run. Completed the Strava climbing challenge for the month. Quite chuffed considering I am not great on anything resembling a hill. Lol.


----------



## Paulus (29 May 2019)

Morning fellow students of retirement. Sunny at the moment but the dark clouds are gathering to the west. The dog has been walked as I have been awake since 5. Breakfast once MrsP has gone to work.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2019)

Good morning. All I will say is


----------



## numbnuts (29 May 2019)

it's dull and overcast here,but it ain't raining yet


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2019)

Morning fellow retirees.
Dry but cloudy here with rain due this afternoon and tomorrow (as per Classic).
Golf beckons this morning but tis only 9 holes so we should stay dry.
According to my phone the weekend is supposed to be nice followed by a week of rain. I have a picture of all us wrinklies getting our rides in while its dry and warm


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. All I will say is


You are an unusual woman if that is ALL YOU WILL SAY!!!
Surely you can find fault with SOMETHING I have said .
Are you not feeling well ??


----------



## dave r (29 May 2019)

Good morning people, a bit dull and overcast rain forecast for this afternoon, the washing that was put out yesterday and brought in again has been put out again. Down the club later.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are an unusual woman if that is ALL YOU WILL SAY!!!
> Surely you can find fault with SOMETHING I have said .
> Are you not feeling well ??


----------



## 172traindriver (29 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. Lol. Well they won, but not very convincingly. They will need to improve a bit for the World Cup.
> 
> Sitting here at 4.30 with the first cuppa of the day. Better make the most of the morning as the weather is all downhill for us again. Long range looks like we are going to have rain at some point nearly every day for the next ten days



Whats happened to this warm spell they were on about?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. All I will say is



Normal then 
This weather is c##p


----------



## 172traindriver (29 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> it's dull and overcast here,but it ain't raining yet



Probably will be soon though


----------



## 172traindriver (29 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, a bit dull and overcast rain forecast for this afternoon, the washing that was put out yesterday and brought in again has been put out again. Down the club later.



Money, money, money


----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2019)

Good morning. A bit overcast but feels warm. Loads of stuff to do today before heading off to Portugal tomorrow. Busy, busy, busy!!

Catch you all later.......maybe


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2019)

Morning wrinklies.
Off hill walking again this morning.


----------



## GM (29 May 2019)

Morning all. Off for another mini triathlon, will include a sauna and steam this time.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. A bit overcast but feels warm. Loads of stuff to do today before heading off to Portugal tomorrow. Busy, busy, busy!!
> 
> Catch you all later.......maybe


Anywhere near Ne Measo Frio por


----------



## Paulus (29 May 2019)

I have just ordered a job lot of Turmeric capsules from Holland and Barrett. £26.99 for 200, but for 1p more you can get another 200. Free postage as well. Plus on Martin Lewis's money saving website he has a code to save an extra 20%. MSEHB
They seem to be having the desired effect on my arthritic knee, being a natural anti inflammatory. 
There are many other offers for those who use H+B products, but find them a bit expensive.


----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anywhere near Ne Measo Frio por



Porto for six days


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Porto for six days


Enjoy yourself, but not too much!


----------



## 172traindriver (29 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. A bit overcast but feels warm. Loads of stuff to do today before heading off to Portugal tomorrow. Busy, busy, busy!!
> 
> Catch you all later.......maybe



Enjoy the warm stuff


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Enjoy the warm stuff


It's set to drop on Thursday to around the mid teens, during the early hours


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2019)

I just read a story of how police chased a driver that ran after his range rover was chased in Birmingham.a little boy who saw what happened drew a picture for the police

The picture showed a circle with 2 police officers chasing a man who appears to have 3 legs and outstretched arms. . Bless him


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The picture showed a circle with 2 police officers chasing a man who appears to have 3 legs


Maybe it was Jake............the peg, with the extra leg.


----------



## GM (29 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Porto for six days




You lucky man! ....wife and daughter went there last October, absolutely loved it. It's on our to do list hopefully for this year.


----------



## numbnuts (29 May 2019)

Got fed up looking at four wall so went out for a 4 mile walk got very wet


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2019)

Walk over the Worcestershire Beacon done. Doggie got zapped by an electric fence across her ears. Didn't half make her yelp! LOL. Won't do that again! 
Shopping in Tewkesbury followed by three pints of Goody Brewery 'Good Lord' 5% porter. Excellent tasty brew, but a bit too much moorish to be safe.
Good job Mrs D likes driving the CRV.
Back to the van for an afternoon nap.


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. A bit overcast but feels warm. Loads of stuff to do today before heading off to Portugal tomorrow. Busy, busy, busy!!
> 
> Catch you all later.......maybe


Ooohh which part of Portugal ?
Edit
Scrub that.....I just read your later post


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I just read a story of how police chased a driver that ran after his range rover was chased in Birmingham.a little boy who saw what happened drew a picture for the police
> 
> The picture showed a circle with 2 police officers chasing a man who appears to have 3 legs and outstretched arms. . Bless him


And his 3rd leg was ????
I hope there is a punch line


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And his 3rd leg was ????
> I hope there is a punch line




Nope. No punch line


----------



## 172traindriver (29 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's set to drop on Thursday to around the mid teens, during the early hours



You doing foreign weather forecasting now?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Walk over the Worcestershire Beacon done. Doggie got zapped by an electric fence across her ears. Didn't half make her yelp! LOL. Won't do that again!
> Shopping in Tewkesbury followed by three pints of Goody Brewery 'Good Lord' 5% porter. Excellent tasty brew, but a bit too much moorish to be safe.
> Good job Mrs D likes driving the CRV.
> Back to the van for an afternoon nap.



Soon be time to get back up after your short nap


----------



## 172traindriver (29 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And his 3rd leg was ????
> I hope there is a punch line



She might punch you for taking the p##s


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Soon be time to get back up after your short nap


Back in pension land now.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Back in pension land now.



Fully refreshed I hope?


----------



## numbnuts (29 May 2019)

I've just watched the Sinking of the Lusitania


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just watched the Sinking of the Lusitania


Did it go down well?


----------



## numbnuts (29 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Did it go down well?


----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2019)

Bottom of the image..........


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Bottom of the image..........
> 
> View attachment 468562




You can go off people you know.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just watched the Sinking of the Lusitania



They didn't manage to plug the hole did they?


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just watched the Sinking of the Lusitania


Jane Hogan, County Clare.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You doing foreign weather forecasting now?


See @PaulSB's post above. His being newer than mine. Assuming his is correct!(Friday to be cooler, 1 or 2 degrees, than shown).


----------



## Paulus (29 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just watched the Sinking of the Lusitania


Have you found the secret to time travel?


----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> See @PaulSB's post above. His being newer than mine. Assuming his is correct!(Friday to be cooler, 1 or 2 degrees, than shown).



22-25C is a temperature I feel very comfortable with especially as we will be doing a lot of walking and sightseeing.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2019)

PaulSB said:


> 22-25C is a temperature I feel very comfortable with especially as we will be doing a lot of walking and sightseeing.


Not doing a "Dirk"!!


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2019)

Moving on tomorrow to Redditch to meet up with our group of best mates.
One couple are over from Oz and we haven't seen then for a couple of years.
Will be staying in a house over the weekend - with stairs! 
Decamping on Sunday to move on to the Cotswolds for a week in the van.


----------



## numbnuts (30 May 2019)




----------



## screenman (30 May 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2019)

Morning peeps.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2019)

Good morning folks, bright, breezy and warm here this morning, looks like I'll be fighting a head wind again this morning.


----------



## Paulus (30 May 2019)

Morning all, the clouds are building to the west yet again. It was too sunny too early as my old scout master used to say.
Out for lunch with MrsP later on and then the weekly meeting of the escape committee in the Mitre this evening.


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2019)

Nice morning here in the Malverns.
Packing up and moving on around 10.30 and then a 35 mile trundle up to Redditch.
Looks like it'll be a shorts and sandals day.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nice morning here in the Malverns.
> Looks like it'll be a shorts and sandals day.


Just DONT wear long white socks with them.
Or any other colour


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2019)

Morning good people of a certain age range.
An odd (as in unusual) day for me. I normally play golf on Thursdays but
a) its a team comp with 08.30 start
b) its a cr*p day weatherwise
c) we go on holiday** next week and I have
loads of jobs piling up**
**did I mention that we go on holiday next week, to SUNNY Majorca. Bring it on 
**how does a garden shed accumulate so much rubbish? It also has shelves I promised to put up years ago


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2019)

Morning. It's a dreich and wet one up here, and the forecast is a lot more of the same well into June


----------



## 172traindriver (30 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It's a dreich and wet one up here, and the forecast is a lot more of the same well into June



So much for the heatwave the forecasters predicted


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It's a dreich and wet one up here, and the forecast is a lot more of the same well into June


DREICH MEANING.
A combination of dull, overcast, drizzly, cold, misty and miserable weather. At least 4 of the above adjectives must apply before the weather is truly dreich

It really must be bad up there .
No actual rain here. Its overcast, miserable and cold.......thats only 3 out of the 5 though.
Oh, its dull as well!! So we also have a DREICH day


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It's a dreich and wet one up here, and the forecast is a lot more of the same well into June


Devon's forecast for June is looking good. Mainly sunny and temperatures in the mid 20s.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Devon's forecast for June is looking good. Mainly sunny and temperatures in the mid 20s.


Not fair  Lol

https://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2651983


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Devon's forecast for June is looking good. Mainly sunny and temperatures in the mid 20s.


I would like** to tell you that all us northerners facing DREICH weather are really happy for you southerners who are not.
** I would like to tell you, but I wont


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I would like** to tell you that all us northerners facing DREICH weather are really happy for you southerners who are not.
> ** I would like to tell you, but I wont


Just tell him straight, another Northern trait.

Owdo by the way


----------



## dave r (30 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> So much for the heatwave the forecasters predicted



This morning's ride had been done in similar conditions to Mondays ride.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2019)

dave r said:


> This morning's ride had been done in similar conditions to Mondays ride.


At least you were on yer bike. There's few even walking this morn.


----------



## Lee_M (30 May 2019)

Today is being spent in the tattooist's chair.

4 hours and now getting a bit sore


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2019)

As part of my garage and shed clear out I decided to clear out the 'paint tin shelf'. Blimey I found the remains of paint & varnish going back to nought plonk. Sods law says I will find a use for some of them next week but hey-ho they (all 10 of them) are now in the tip, along with loads of other stuff I thought would come in useful one day.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> As part of my garage and shed clear out I decided to clear out the 'paint tin shelf'. Blimey I found the remains of paint & varnish going back to nought plonk. Sods law says I will find a use for some of them next week but hey-ho they (all 10 of them) are now in the tip, along with loads of other stuff I thought would come in useful one day.



Most of what we have in the shed belongs to our sons, some of it was put in the shed the day after we moved in and is still there.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Most of what we have in the shed belongs to our sons, some of it was put in the shed the day after we moved in and is still there.


Which was when ?


----------



## dave r (30 May 2019)

I got back about a quarter of an hour ago, riding conditions were similar to Monday, but it stayed dry and I didn't do quite as much mileage, 70 miles, but like Monday I spent a lot of time slogging into a head wind.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Which was when ?



2008


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Most of what we have in the shed belongs to our sons, some of it was put in the shed the day after we moved in and is still there.



We had a new gas fire fitted 5?? years ago. Daughter and s.i.l said "we will have the old one, can you keep it in your shed for a few weeks. So 5 years later and


----------



## dave r (30 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We had a new gas fire fitted 5?? years ago. Daughter and s.i.l said "we will have the old one, can you keep it in your shed for a few weeks. So 5 years later and


----------



## screenman (30 May 2019)

Very windy and warm here and I am off out on one of the bikes soon, which one I have not yet decided.


----------



## Proto (30 May 2019)

Driving south through France, now in Bergerac. Disappointed that for such a huge cultural icon the French don’t give more recognition to John Nettles. No statues, not even a plaque.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> Devon's forecast for June is looking good. Mainly sunny and temperatures in the mid 20s.



Can I have 1 guess where you will be pitching up in June?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 May 2019)

dave r said:


> Most of what we have in the shed belongs to our sons, some of it was put in the shed the day after we moved in and is still there.



Tell him to move it or it may meet the tip


----------



## 172traindriver (30 May 2019)

dave r said:


> 2008



Long enough to get it sorted!


----------



## 172traindriver (30 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We had a new gas fire fitted 5?? years ago. Daughter and s.i.l said "we will have the old one, can you keep it in your shed for a few weeks. So 5 years later and



Any chance of it being collected?


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Any chance of it being collected?


Somewhere between zilch and zero.
Me and Mrs D were just saying that after we come back from SUNNY MAJORCA  in 3 weeks we will give them a last chance......then it has a date with the tip.


----------



## Cavalol (30 May 2019)

Took the carb off the Francis Barnett today and cleaned the float bowl out, it was minging. Even to a mechanical chimp like me, it was hopelessly easy to do and quite rewarding. Anyhow, put it back on, primed it and what do you know, it started!
Didn't fancy taking the back wheel off (in hindsight, it was actually quite an easy job) so my LBS did that for me. Went and got a new tube (struck lucky locally) and took that and wheel to friendly tyre place who replaced it and I got old one back to repair/keep for emergencies. Couple more bits to sort out and it's just about ready, it was fab getting it going today and having a little ride.

This was yesterday after swilling the tank out.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Somewhere between zilch and zero.
> Me and Mrs D were just saying that after we come back from SUNNY MAJORCA  in 3 weeks we will give them a last chance......then it has a date with the tip.


You've come back three weeks before you left!!


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've come back three weeks before you left!!


No no no.. after i have come back, in 3 weeks.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No no no.. after i have come back, in 3 weeks.


So you'll sort it out 3 weeks, after you've got back before you went.


----------



## screenman (31 May 2019)

Morning all,looking nice out there this morning do not waste it.


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2019)

Morning all, a bit dull here with grey clouds filling the sky. 
I will be attending an old boys work reunion this afternoon at the Wetherspoons on Baker Street. It will be great to catch up with all the other retirees, with one coming from New Zealand.


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Took the carb off the Francis Barnett today and cleaned the float bowl out, it was minging. Even to a mechanical chimp like me, it was hopelessly easy to do and quite rewarding. Anyhow, put it back on, primed it and what do you know, it started!
> Didn't fancy taking the back wheel off (in hindsight, it was actually quite an easy job) so my LBS did that for me. Went and got a new tube (struck lucky locally) and took that and wheel to friendly tyre place who replaced it and I got old one back to repair/keep for emergencies. Couple more bits to sort out and it's just about ready, it was fab getting it going today and having a little ride.
> 
> This was yesterday after swilling the tank out.
> ...


That's a lovely bike you have there. Is it from the 50's?


----------



## numbnuts (31 May 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2019)

Morning. Yet another damp and drizzly one up here. I attempted my first run round our local hill and made it without a rest or walk......just! What doesn't kill you makes you stronger as they say. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2410802532


----------



## Cavalol (31 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> That's a lovely bike you have there. Is it from the 50's?



Thanks, 1959 according to V5, though it got a non-transferable plate in 2004. I assume it must have been buried away and went off the DVLA's system for quite a while.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2019)

Morning peeps.


----------



## dave r (31 May 2019)

morning people


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Thanks, 1959 according to V5, though it got a non-transferable plate in 2004. I assume it must have been buried away and went off the DVLA's system for quite a while.


Same age as me


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Thanks, 1959 according to V5, though it got a non-transferable plate in 2004. I assume it must have been buried away and went off the DVLA's system for quite a while.



Is it a Plover?


----------



## Cavalol (31 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Is it a Plover?



Yes, that's the thing. I think all FBs were named after birds.


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## screenman (31 May 2019)

Swim done and back home off into Lincoln for brekkie and retail shortly, gym this evening.


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2019)

Had to climb stairs to go to bed for the first time this year! No wonder I slept well after all that exercise.


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> So you'll sort it out 3 weeks, after you've got back before you went.


Its 09.00. I have just read the above. My head is hurting


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all,looking nice out there this morning do not waste it.


I think 04.57 might still be night time


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Same age as me


Then you are just a whippersnapper.


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Thanks, 1959 according to V5, though it got a non-transferable plate in 2004. I assume it must have been buried away and went off the DVLA's system for quite a while.


I may have said this before (i dont think the post worked though).
I had a Frances Barnet in 1963/4. It was in poor condition. Top speed was 65 mph and smoke poured out of the exhaust.
Unfortunately I was (and still am) mechanically clueless and had a father that didnt like bikes...... and didnt like me very nuch either, so the bike was sold. Wish I still had it


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2019)

Morning all, a late one for me as I slept in till 08.15.
A bit of tidying up done, dish washer stacked and now in action. Coffee drunk (slug of cognac in today ).
Garage to finish off**
Shelves still to go up in the shed (not the shed with the old gas fire in.......before Classic says it).
Not sure abgout a ride today, I really should but my 'get up and go has got up and gone'.....but I have a 20 booked in for tomorrow.
**garage really needs emptying and the floor re-painting but thats for another day.


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Top speed was 65 mph and smoke poured out of the exhaust.


 A good old fashioned two stroke engine. Most people managed to mix too much oil with the petrol.


----------



## dave r (31 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> A good old fashioned two stroke engine. Most people managed to mix too much oil with the petrol.



I had a MZ250 in the 1970's, it didn't like too much low speed about town riding, the first time I took it out on a faster road afterwards it would make its own smoke screen for the first three or four miles before clearing and running clear.


----------



## derrick (31 May 2019)

Back home after a couple of days cycling in Dieppe. I want to go back.


----------



## numbnuts (31 May 2019)

The suns trying to come out but it is failing miserably, suppose to have a high of 19c today too


----------



## dickyknees (31 May 2019)

Morning. 
Windy today force 6 gusting 7 at the moment. 
Bit of fettling to be done to the touring bike, packing panniers etc for next week’s five day “Tour de Eire” with three other old fogeys.


----------



## Cavalol (31 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> A good old fashioned two stroke engine. Most people managed to mix too much oil with the petrol.



Would guess its because people are worried about putting too little in. Having always had auto-lube bikes previously, it is a bit of a worry!


----------



## 172traindriver (31 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Same age as me



Would imagine you are in better nick though


----------



## numbnuts (31 May 2019)

I had a BSA D7 Bantam 175cc like this one


----------



## 172traindriver (31 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its 09.00. I have just read the above. My head is hurting



Typical of him


----------



## GM (31 May 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Today is being spent in the tattooist's chair.
> 
> 4 hours and now getting a bit sore




Morning young at hearts 


Any chance of a photo? Thinking of getting one for my 70th in 6 weeks time. Mind you, I've been thinking of getting one every year since my 60th


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think 04.57 might still be night time


It's AM, meaning it's morning.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Morning.
> Windy today force 6 gusting 7 at the moment.
> Bit of fettling to be done to the touring bike, packing panniers etc for next week’s five day “Tour de Eire” with three other old fogeys.


Going through Dublin?


----------



## Lee_M (31 May 2019)

GM said:


> Morning young at hearts
> 
> 
> Any chance of a photo? Thinking of getting one for my 70th in 6 weeks time. Mind you, I've been thinking of getting one every year since my 60th




It's not finished yet. Needs another few hours, plus it's a bit hard to photograph as it wraps round my arm and is mixed with my others (3 different styles of dragon)


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

GM said:


> Morning young at hearts
> 
> 
> Any chance of a photo? Thinking of getting one for my 70th in 6 weeks time. Mind you, I've been thinking of getting one every year since my 60th


----------



## Lee_M (31 May 2019)

Lee_M said:


> It's not finished yet. Needs another few hours, plus it's a bit hard to photograph as it wraps round my arm and is mixed with my others (3 different styles of dragon)
> View attachment 468743




This is the one from last time


----------



## dickyknees (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Going through Dublin?



Yes, we have to!

Holyhead - Dublin ferry. 
Dublin - Kilcullen 
Kilcullen - Bunclody 
Bunclody - Wexford 
Wexford - Wicklow
Wicklow - Dublin. 

And it’s forecast rain in Ireland next week!


----------



## GM (31 May 2019)

Lee_M said:


> It's not finished yet. Needs another few hours, plus it's a bit hard to photograph as it wraps round my arm and is mixed with my others (3 different styles of dragon)
> View attachment 468743





Nice one!  ..... I reckon @welsh dragon will want one like that


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2019)

GM said:


> Nice one!  ..... I reckon @welsh dragon will want one like that




How do your know I don't have one already.


----------



## GM (31 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> How do your know I don't have one already.




Photo please, I'm looking for idea's honest!


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> How do your know I don't have one already.


I really like that one of the butterfly on your left cheek.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Yes, we have to!
> 
> Holyhead - Dublin ferry.
> Dublin - Kilcullen
> ...


Helmet, hi-vis and mandatory use of the cycle lanes required. Not certain on how far out these requirements extend. First hour at least.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I really like that one of the butterfly on your left cheek.


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2019)

I really detest tattoos.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> I really detest tattoos.


I don’t like them either, or weird piercings, but whatever makes folk happy I suppose.


----------



## dickyknees (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Helmet, hi-vis and mandatory use of the cycle lanes required. Not certain on how far out these requirements extend. First hour at least.



We’re cycle out on the Grand Canal and see how far we we get. The return is from the 
Dún Laoghaire direction. Either way I’m sure we’ll have to have our wits about us.


----------



## dickyknees (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Helmet, hi-vis and mandatory use of the cycle lanes required. Not certain on how far out these requirements extend. First hour at least.



I have found this:

https://irishcycle.com/2018/08/18/cyclists-dont-have-to-use-cycle-lanes-new-legislation-confirms/


----------



## dave r (31 May 2019)

Dirk said:


> I really detest tattoos.



I'm not a fan either


----------



## numbnuts (31 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm not a fan either


Not me either, especially on women but each to their own


----------



## 172traindriver (31 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Yes, we have to!
> 
> Holyhead - Dublin ferry.
> Dublin - Kilcullen
> ...



Wetter than Welsh Dragons beloved Wales then


----------



## 172traindriver (31 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> How do your know I don't have one already.



We will have to ask @Dave7


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wetter than Welsh Dragons beloved Wales then


Where's Holyhead?


----------



## 172traindriver (31 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I really like that one of the butterfly on your left cheek.



Have you seen it or was it a photo


----------



## 172traindriver (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where's Holyhead?



On top of Holy


----------



## 172traindriver (31 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



Whats on your right one?


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Yes, we have to!
> 
> Holyhead - Dublin ferry.
> Dublin - Kilcullen
> ...


A town in two counties.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t like them either, or weird piercings, but whatever makes folk happy I suppose.



Certainly very fashionable nowadays


----------



## 172traindriver (31 May 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Not me either, especially on women but each to their own



Years ago you never saw them on women, nowadays some women can put men to shame with the amount of tattoos they have


----------



## dickyknees (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where's Holyhead?



About 120 miles north of @welsh dragon.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> A town in two counties.



Split by a river by any chance?


----------



## 172traindriver (31 May 2019)

dickyknees said:


> About 120 miles north of @welsh dragon.



Another that knows her address. 
@Dave7 won't be happy


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where's Holyhead?


On top of Holy's neck


----------



## 172traindriver (31 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> On top of Holy's neck



My thoughts also


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Another that knows her address.
> @Dave7 won't be happy


Me and Welshie will repel all invaders.
I am thinking of taking Welsh citizenship and having a butterfly tattooed on my right cheek to match.
I have already learned to say yacki-dah.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Me and Welshie will repel all invaders.
> I am thinking of taking Welsh citizenship and having a butterfly tattooed on my right cheek to match.
> I have already learned to say yacki-dah.


......but can you say llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch?


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> ......but can you say llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch?


Easy peasy
llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch? 
See


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> ......but can you say llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch?





Dave7 said:


> Easy peasy
> llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch?
> See




Spellchecker must have been working overtime for you 2.


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Spellchecker must have been working overtime for you 2.


Here is one......can you say....
Iavabutterflytattooeonmebum


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Here is one......can you say....
> Iavabutterflytattooeonmebum


----------



## screenman (31 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> ......but can you say llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch?



I can say it backwards.

Ti.


----------



## dickyknees (31 May 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> ......but can you say llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch?



It’s much easier if you use the local name ~ Llanfair PG.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 May 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Here is one......can you say....
> Iavabutterflytattooeonmebum



You had one the same as Welshie?


----------



## screenman (1 Jun 2019)

Morning all, looking nice out there again.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, looking nice out there again.


Yep, our last dry day for the next ten according to the forecast. Just going to head out for a bimble on the hybrid as it has mudguards and the roads will still be damp from last nights rain I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2019)

Morning folks. . I slept quite well last night. It was a nice change..


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2019)

Morning all 
No rain is forcast but the clouds are saying the opposite. I hope it stays away as I have a ride planned.
Going out for some drinks as family are coming around later to watch the champions league final.
We are also hoping to get sone bedding plants in before our promised wet spell.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You had one the same as Welshie?


Very similar. Mine has more red and is on the opposite cheek.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jun 2019)




----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2019)

Good morning folks, late on parade this morning, I got out for a P about half five, went back to bed and slept till eight. Its a lovely morning, sunny and for the first time for ages I looked out the back and the breeze wasn't blowing the tree's horizontal.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jun 2019)

Porto is a beautiful city. 26C and 0% chance of rain


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2019)

Morning all. Just woke up.
Bit of a heavy night with our Australian friends who we hadn't seen for two years.
Will need a couple of mugs of tea before we venture out of the sack.
Should be up and running around 11 o'clock.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Porto is a beautiful city. 26C and 0% chance of rain


Just dont mention Liverpool FC or champions league football to the locals.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jun 2019)

No rain forecast here until Wednesday.


----------



## screenman (1 Jun 2019)

It is raining in Doncaster, a huge brekkie has been eaten in the market cafe and I am feeling somewhat uncomfortable. I have found a tom chair and may even put my feet up and have a snooze.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2019)

Been raining here as threatened. Stopped now and is warm so hopefully I will get my ride in. Just a 20 as I want to put radio on for all the warm up before I watch Lpool stuff Spurs .


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2019)

Light drizzle here, then sun then cloudy.....


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2019)

Oh NOOOOO.
just started raining again with 95% precip for next 2 hours.
As my friend Victor Meldrew would say "i dont believe it, i dont bl**dy believe it.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Light drizzle here, then sun then cloudy.....


It's 31.6c here in the just got back form a 19 mile spin on the trike


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It's 31.6c here in the just got back form a 19 mile spin on the trike


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2019)

That's a bonus, Tamworth carnival and I won twice on the Tombola, more cudlies to the collection


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. . I slept quite well last night. It was a nice change..



Must have been having a nice dream?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, our last dry day for the next ten according to the forecast. Just going to head out for a bimble on the hybrid as it has mudguards and the roads will still be damp from last nights rain I think.



It certainly looks unsettled for next week. Seems like sunshine and showers a lot of the time.............it's June not April


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all
> No rain is forcast but the clouds are saying the opposite. I hope it stays away as I have a ride planned.
> Going out for some drinks as family are coming around later to watch the champions league final.
> We are also hoping to get sone bedding plants in before our promised wet spell.



Suppose the rain will be good for them


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Very similar. Mine has more red and is on the opposite cheek.



You and her can both post pictures then


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all. Just woke up.
> Bit of a heavy night with our Australian friends who we hadn't seen for two years.
> Will need a couple of mugs of tea before we venture out of the sack.
> Should be up and running around 11 o'clock.



Literally running around


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> It is raining in Doncaster, a huge brekkie has been eaten in the market cafe and I am feeling somewhat uncomfortable. I have found a tom chair and may even put my feet up and have a snooze.



Set the alarm to wake you or get the Mrs to nudge you when shes finished


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Oh NOOOOO.
> just started raining again with 95% precip for next 2 hours.
> As my friend Victor Meldrew would say "i dont believe it, i dont bl**dy believe it.



Best find other things to do


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



Feel like you are missing out?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> That's a bonus, Tamworth carnival and I won twice on the Tombola, more cudlies to the collection



Day out up there?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2019)

@welsh dragon . I think you have some doubts about my feelings.
I have found a song that sums them up and put the link below.
Not being technical I hope the link works.


View: https://youtu.be/B5Z9MFro8Jo


----------



## Lee_M (1 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Not me either, especially on women but each to their own



Yep. I love mine, but if you don't like them don't have them.

Personally I don't like extreme piercings, but it's nothing to do with me


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon . I think you have some doubts about my feelings.
> I have found a song that sums them up and put the link below.
> Not being technical I hope the link works.
> 
> ...





Good old Beny Hill.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good old Beny Hill.


I dont want you to get all emotional but the words are heartfelt


----------



## Lee_M (1 Jun 2019)

Despite the rain had a nice 45 miler this morning, only 3 people tried to kill me too. 

First one being 200 yds from my house, when an idiot overtook and turned left in front of me - he even had to drive on the wrong side of the road after the turn as he'd left it so late.

Second was a pickup who did a punishment pass so close I could have kissed him, and third was a guy who overtook us in the face of another cyclist coming the other way.

What is wrong with people?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I dont want you to get all emotional but the words are heartfelt




You are funny


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Personally I don't like extreme piercings, but it's nothing to do with me


I kind of like this one 

View: https://youtu.be/B7RvCyWJSuA


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon . I think you have some doubts about my feelings.
> I have found a song that sums them up and put the link below.
> Not being technical I hope the link works.
> 
> ...




Which one is Welshie?


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Day out up there?



Two or three hours, that's about the most my Good Lady can manage, we missed the procession which was a shame, but it was a good outing.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2019)

I have just done some weedspraying. The knapsack is a tad heavy for my little shoulders and nearly topples me when it is full! Lol. Thought I'd better grab the chance if the continual rain that is forecast arrives. Would rather have had another dry day for it to work properly, so hope it will be ok.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just dont mention Liverpool FC or champions league football to the locals.



I'm trying hard to blend in......


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2019)

Nice day here in Redditch.
Went for a walk down the canal to Wedgies for a coffee, then back to the Bluebell Cider House for a spot of lunch that lasted 3 hours. 
Back to our friends in Redditch for a cream tea.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon . I think you have some doubts about my feelings.
> I have found a song that sums them up and put the link below.
> Not being technical I hope the link works.
> 
> ...



Not

View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1833998856638209&id=336571079714335&refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fsearch&_rdr


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2019)

Our Kniphofia out the front is going well, it's a shame the ones out the back aren't doing as well.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Suppose the rain will be good for them


Why will rain be good for footballers 
Edit.
Help, I am morphing into Classic


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2019)

Well, I managed to get a 10 miler in .
Weather was good, calm and not too warm. TBH it was my best time for ages. Exa tly 10 miles in 43 minutes (av 14 mph). Slow compared to many and several youngsters 'flew' past me but for an old fart I was happy.
Now.......COME ON LIVERPOOL the spud bashers


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why will rain be good for footballers
> Edit.*
> Help, I am morphing into Classic*


You say that as though it were bad.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You say that as though it were bad.


No no no not at all. Its just erhh...... different


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No no no not at all. Its just erhh...... different


Good. But there'll only ever be one of me.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Good. But there'll only ever be one of me.


Tank de Lawd.


----------



## Proto (1 Jun 2019)

Just driven to Aire-Sue l’Ardour, SW France. There’s a bull fighting ring here. Should I burn it down?

The plaque to the right of the door commemorates Ivan Fandino who died here two years ago attempting to torture and murder a bull. Good riddance.


----------



## GM (1 Jun 2019)

Well that was a great day out. A ride to Chislehurst Caves with the London Brompton Club. 46 miles for me and it was scorchio


----------



## screenman (1 Jun 2019)

We have been up since 4.30am we have had a great day out with the youngest and his wife, I also have removed some content from a bottle of vodka, Urbandale been a somewhat stressful week of which I will tell you all another day. Anyways off to bed shortly, night everyone.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Good. But there'll only ever be one of me.



I suspect that when they made you they broke the mould.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I suspect that when they made you they broke the mould.




Thank God. We couldn't cope if there was more than 1 of him.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No no no not at all. Its just erhh...... different





Dirk said:


> Tank de Lawd.





dave r said:


> I suspect that when they made you they broke the mould.





welsh dragon said:


> Thank God. We couldn't cope if there was more than 1 of him.





172traindriver said:


> Might make their fake tans run  Theres only 1 Classic





172traindriver said:


> Worse


That's it, have a go at me. Done nowt.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why will rain be good for footballers
> Edit.
> Help, I am morphing into Classic



Might make their fake tans run 
Theres only 1 Classic


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> We have been up since 4.30am we have had a great day out with the youngest and his wife, I also have removed some content from a bottle of vodka, Urbandale been a somewhat stressful week of which I will tell you all another day. Anyways off to bed shortly, night everyone.


No stamina!


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You say that as though it were bad.



Worse


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No no no not at all. Its just erhh...... different



er.......yeah


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Good. But there'll only ever be one of me.



Be a terrifying experiance if another popped up


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I suspect that when they made you they broke the mould.



Government health warning?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank God. We couldn't cope if there was more than 1 of him.



Are there any little Classics on the loose?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's it, have a go at me. Done nowt.



That we know of


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Are there any little Classics on the loose?


Nope, the last of my line am I.

Nature decided that 20 years ago.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jun 2019)

Proto said:


> View attachment 468927
> Just driven to Aire-Sue l’Ardour, SW France. There’s a bull fighting ring here. Should I burn it down?
> 
> The plaque to the right of the door commemorates Ivan Fandino who died here two years ago attempting to torture and murder a bull. Good riddance.



Don't agree with the spectacle and wish it didn't happen but their traditions so up to them.
Wish a civilised society would see sense.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jun 2019)

Morning, couldn't sleep so went out for a walk 2.5 miles, going back to bed now


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2019)

Morning folks. I was up at 5 am, then went back to bed and had the weirdest dream ever .


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. I was up at 5 am, then went back to bed and had the weirdest dream ever .


Mushy peas and tatoos??


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2019)

Good morning Baby Boomers.
On the road agin today. Hitching up at 11.00 and trundling down to the Cotswolds for a week.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Mushy peas and tatoos??




That would have been preferable. There was a hospital, John Barrowmam, an ice hockey team my son and me trying to phone Him as I could find him. I couldn't hear him and was shouting down my phone at him.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2019)

Morning all, another lovely sunny day here. Watered the front garden yesterday as it was bone dry. We have not had much rain here in the last few weeks. Another day messing about in the garden. The sweet peas are coming on nicely as are the runner beans. I shall get a ride in a little later, although the temperature is due to be around 25c this afternoon.


----------



## GM (2 Jun 2019)

Morning all young at hearts. Much the same as Paulus with a bit of shopping thrown in.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2019)

Morning all, or is it afternoon.
Now do I go for a ride**?? Its piddling down and I am hung over after watching the mighty reds win the champions league .
Had TWO coffees for the first time ever and am slowly coming around.
**decision made, I will chill out


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Jun 2019)

Dave 
The game was always going to be an anti-climax after all the hype.
Glad liverpool won though....from a west ham supporter.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning, couldn't sleep so went out for a walk 2.5 miles, going back to bed now


Didn't see you. Were you on the backroads?


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Didn't see you. Were you on the backroads?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 469005


Possibly why I didn't see you. Prefer the back roads where there's no street lighting, and more wildlife.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2019)

The Eagle has landed in the Cotswolds.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jun 2019)

Went to a day light walk


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed in Cotswolds.
> View attachment 469045


Doesn't look like any I've been in!


----------



## The Jogger (2 Jun 2019)

Morning., nice day here, drop wife of at yoga in Estepona, then up into the mountains to the dog rescue centre to walk the dogs, back down to Estepona, pick up wifey , a walk around the market and a bit of lunch. That'll do. I did go to post this, this morning but it didn't happen, senior moment, I'm in the right thread. Anyway, it went to plan.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2019)

On my regular route out to Middleton Hall is a castle, Maxstoke castle, its a private residence not normally open to the public, but occasionally they open it for the day to raise funds, today it was open and I had a look round the place.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jun 2019)

Looks like rain


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2019)

Sun's coming out here after an afternoon of showers.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Jun 2019)

The Jogger said:


> Morning., nice day here, drop wife of at yoga in Estepona, then up into the mountains to the dog rescue centre to walk the dogs, back down to Estepona, pick up wifey , a walk around the market and a bit of lunch. That'll do. I did go to post this, this morning but it didn't happen, senior moment, I'm in the right thread. Anyway, it went to plan.


I was in estepona in february and was lucky to have some warm sunshine.
Very nice town and hope to go back soon.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2019)

I've got to say I'm impressed with the fuel economy of the Honda CRV.
Over the past 2 weeks I've done 690 miles. Towed a caravan from North Devon to Somerset, the Malverns, Redditch and back down to Stroud and done a lot of running around in between. It's averaged 40.1mpg. I can live with that. 
I only used to get 42mpg out of my Vauxhall Agila 1.0 petrol on the run up from Devon to Redditch.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. I was up at 5 am, then went back to bed and had the weirdest dream ever .



What did you dream about?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What did you dream about?




A hospital, John Barrowman, an ice hockey team and my son and his ex, and me shouting Into a mobile phone .


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> A hospital, John Barrowman, an ice hockey team and my son and his ex, and* me shouting Into a mobile phone.*


You in a _"Valley of the deaf"_?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You in a _"Valley of the deaf"_?



What did you say?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What did you say?


Not a lot


----------



## Proto (2 Jun 2019)

Going for a slow drive to Bagneres du Luchon tomorrow. Park up for a few days. Think I’ll go and ride up and down a few cols


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2019)

Going to the source of the River Thames tomorrow morning. Must try to stop my dog pissing in it.........


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Going to the source of the River Thames tomorrow morning. Must try to stop my dog pissing in it.........


Cirencester?


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cirencester?


Close.
Near Kemble.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Close.
> Near Kemble.


Get a picture of the stone!

*Did you know?......*

_Some people believe that the true source of the Thames is at Seven Springs, some eleven miles further north. Officially this is the source of the river Churn, a tributary of the Thames that joins at Cricklade. _


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jun 2019)




----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2019)

Morning all, nice and bright here at the moment. Today's main task is to paint the shed. It should not take long and then I can get back out on the bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2019)

Morning. A blustery one with rain blowing through. We seem to be getting the short straw weather wise just now.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2019)

Morning from a breezy blustery middle of nowhere.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2019)

Morning. Looks like a nice day here in Pikey Pensioner land.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2019)

Morning folks, going to drop my Brother In Law off at the Bus Station in a bit then I'm out pedalling.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, going to drop my Brother In Law off at the Bus Station in a bit then I'm out pedalling.


Is he on the cross bar ??


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2019)

Nice and bright here although windy, again.
Mrs D off to the dentist for a checkup then we are getting the bus to town to PICK UP OUR FLIGHT TICKETS 
I think we are then having a pub lunch in the Bluebell.....fish n chips for me I fancy.
Been a hectic and slightly boozy weekend with the match and family around (also expensive as, guess who paid for the chinese takeaway?).
Today I will be good, have an early night tonight then back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning from a breezy blustery middle of nowhere.


Thought you were in Wales, not Montana?


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nice and bright here although windy, again.
> Mrs D off to the dentist for a checkup then we are getting the bus to town to PICK UP OUR FLIGHT TICKETS
> I think we are then having a pub lunch in the Bluebell.....fish n chips for me I fancy.
> Been a hectic and slightly boozy weekend with the match and family around (also expensive as, guess who paid for the chinese takeaway?).
> Today I will be good, have an early night tonight then back to normal tomorrow.


Just to many places to "loose them" in your car, I take it.


----------



## GM (3 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nice and bright here although windy, again.
> Mrs D off to the dentist for a checkup then we are getting the bus to town to PICK UP OUR FLIGHT TICKETS
> I think we are then having a pub lunch in the Bluebell.....fish n chips for me I fancy.
> Been a hectic and slightly boozy weekend with the match and family around (also expensive as, guess who paid for the chinese takeaway?).
> Today I will be good, have an early night tonight then back to normal tomorrow.




Morning all young at hearts.

Dave don't forget your passport!

I assume you've found it


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just to many places to "loose them" in your car, I take it.


Getting the bus. Tickets will be shoved down my undies. No one but NO ONE ever goes there so they will be safe


----------



## Lee_M (3 Jun 2019)

Another sunny but windy day. 
However after the painful 5 weeks of sand blasting the house, the pointing has started today, so now got a couple of weeks of drilling and hammering as he takes out all the inappropriate cement pointing and replaces with lime.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all young at hearts.
> 
> Dave don't forget your passport!
> 
> I assume you've found it


Nice one. 
Passport is sat near me.
TBH 'that' was a few scarey weeks even though I can laugh now.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2019)

I have just had a 'pop' at my older Bro.
I told him straight......"you go to Liverpool to cheer the team on the bus route. But have you bothered to go and cheer President Trump on his arrival".
Well that told him !!!


----------



## postman (3 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one.
> Passport is sat near me.
> TBH 'that' was a few scarey weeks even though I can laugh now.




Did you find it then,and where was it.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have just had a 'pop' at my older Bro.
> I told him straight......"you go to Liverpool to cheer the team on the bus route. But have you bothered to go and cheer President Trump on his arrival".
> Well that told him !!!


Send him to the toffeemen. That'll show him.


----------



## Poacher (3 Jun 2019)

postman said:


> Did you find it then,and where was it.


In the last place he looked.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2019)

postman said:


> Did you find it then,and where was it.


Oh yes......it was in a "secret" pocket in my rucksac.
We gave it one more chance before biting the bullet and applying for a new one.
Me and Mrs D methodically went thro everything......I would search an item then hand it over to be searched again. I THOROUGHLY checked the rucksac then passed it over and Mrs D unzipped the pocket and 'bingo'.....there it was


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Send him to the toffeemen. That'll show him.


I dont dislike him that much


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2019)

Poacher said:


> In the last place he looked.


Actually, it was in the last place both me and Mrs D looked.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is he on the cross bar ??


Front seat for him, his Mrs in the back and their luggage in the boot, dropped them off and got home in plenty of time to put my cycle shoes on, get my bike out and I'm now at the Barby Plant Centre with a coffee and a tea cake, it's cool and breezy but dry so far


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2019)

I am back from shopping. Now eating a chicken and bacon on malted bread sandwich.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2019)

Walked to the source of the Thames first thing. It's dried up! 





Moved on to the Cirencester amphitheatre. 2000 years old.





Now in the Tunnel House Inn near Coates.
Been over 20 years since we were here last.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2019)

That was tough, character building I think is the term , 64 hard miles, the route through Churchover, past Stamford Hall, yelvertoft and Crick is a tad lumpy in places. Came out the Garden Centre, turned left by the water tower and dropped down to the A45, normally a 30mph plus descent, I was pedalling most of the way down at 20-25mph, followed by a grovel into the wind across Grandborough fields before I turned for Broadwell. It was almost a dry ride, I got into Coventry and just past Binley Woods and it rained, only a ten minute shower, but I had to stop and put my waterproof on. So a good morning on the bike but it would be nice if we lost that breeze and it warmed up a bit.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2019)

Cruising up the rather beautiful Douro river today. The vines are used to make port. My only concern is the quantity of "tastings" we are offered!!!!


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> A hospital, John Barrowman, an ice hockey team and my son and his ex, and me shouting Into a mobile phone .



That was a strange dream.
Thought it might have been about someone else?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not a lot



Unusual for you


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What did you say?



Sounds like something random and obscure


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Going to the source of the River Thames tomorrow morning. Must try to stop my dog pissing in it.........



Nobody will notice


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, nice and bright here at the moment. Today's main task is to paint the shed. It should not take long and then I can get back out on the bike.



Hopefully it stayed dry?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, going to drop my Brother In Law off at the Bus Station in a bit then I'm out pedalling.



At least it stayed dry, just windy again


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Getting the bus. Tickets will be shoved down my undies. No one but NO ONE ever goes there so they will be safe



What if Welshie wanted to have a look at them?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from shopping. Now eating a chicken and bacon on malted bread sandwich.



A whole chicken?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Walked to the source of the Thames first thing. It's dried up!
> View attachment 469210
> 
> Moved on to the Cirencester amphitheatre. 2000 years old.
> ...



Looks like mutley was trying to get it flowing again


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> A whole chicken?




No numpty. .


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No numpty. .


Was it chicken or numpty with bacon then?


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> At least it stayed dry, just windy again



Just a short shower


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No numpty. .



Numpty dumpty?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Was it chicken or numpty with bacon then?



Probably a whole numpty


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Just a short shower



Weather forecast not looking good for the rest of the week, showers


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Weather forecast not looking good for the rest of the week, showers



I know, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Thursday.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I know, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Thursday.


Should be dry, during daylight hours.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Should be dry, during daylight hours.



Lets hope you are right


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Lets hope you are right


Thors Day will be Wednesday this week. For you.


----------



## Cavalol (3 Jun 2019)

Good evening fellow retirees. Today was mostly taking SWMBO to work, dropping a cycle off for someone, frantically trying to sort my pension out, then, horror of horrors, preparing the hall to paint tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (4 Jun 2019)

Just clocking in guys, looking bright out there and if I was not off for a swim may even have gone out for an early ride. Have fun whilst you can, my brother and his wife kept putting holidays and things off until next year, now they realize they are to old to make the effort, they have had a very good pension but unfortunately have not made the most of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2019)

Morning folks. Another dull overcast day here today.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jun 2019)

Morning all. Looking grey out there. The forecast is very mixed today with rain maybe later. Another day will be spent in the garden.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2019)

Morning creakies. 
Off to Painswick Beacon this morning and then on to a hill fort, or two, before lunch.
Looks like it'll be showery most of the day.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2019)

Hi everybody .
Bit grotty here, cloudy and just started raining.
Coffee consumed. Off for a shower then a pre holiday haircut.
Still not got the bedding plants so, if they're not sold out will get some.
Next will be to check my "holiday" clothes.......I really hope I dont need anything new. I may even start packing, that is a job I really hate


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2019)

It's raining  and I have to go home today..........

Porto will miss me and so the heavens are crying.......


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2019)

............and I haven't one £1,000,000 on the Premium Bonds!


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jun 2019)




----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2019)

Good morning folks, ironing done, housework to do, down the theatre this afternoon


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's raining  and I have to go home today..........
> 
> Porto will miss me and so the heavens are crying.......


Well will you kindly make sure it stays over that side. I dont any in Majorca


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jun 2019)

Highlight of the day …...a scale and polish


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, ironing done, housework to do, down the theatre this afternoon


Matinee show?


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2019)

This morning's cafe stop. For those familiar with Harrogate this place is like Betty's on speed.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Matinee show?



Vince Hill's farewell concert at The Belgrade Theatre.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well will you kindly make sure it stays over that side. I dont any in Majorca



I've put in a request with the Portuguese Met Office.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's raining  and I have to go home today..........
> 
> Porto will miss me and so the heavens are crying.......


We'll be watching your flight with interest,


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well will you kindly make sure it stays over that side. I dont any in Majorca


Don't believe the local forecast. Don't check either, that way you'll not be disappointed.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Highlight of the day …...a scale and polish


Swap! Beats a camera up the...


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Swap! Beats a camera up the...


More info needed  Front or back ?


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Vince Hill's farewell concert at The Belgrade Theatre.


I thought he died years ago!


----------



## derrick (4 Jun 2019)

After a busy week i am back in my local. Nice cold well earned beer.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2019)

Nice walk up Painswick Beacon first thing.




Followed by a look at the remains of a Roman Villa in Great Witcombe.




Then a quick look at a hill fort in Brimpsfield, followed by lunch at the Carpenters Arms in Miserden.




It's all go!


----------



## Proto (4 Jun 2019)

Slow morning, got up late, breakfast, wobbled to the local bike shop to borrow some tools to change chainring on bike, wobble back.
Read for a bit, then walked with the dog into town (Bangeres du Luchon) for a beer. Thinking about riding up to Superbagneres this afternoon late, but not sure I can be arsed. Life is good.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2019)

Carpenters Arms, Miserden. The first pub I've been in that's got a 'Tuck Shop'.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Another dull overcast day here today.



Has the rain started yet?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Has the rain started yet?




Yes. Started about 10 am and hasn't stopped yet.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Swap! Beats a camera up the...



Is that where you have been?


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. Started about 10 am and hasn't stopped yet.



Thats c##p


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> More info needed  Front or back ?



Poor Classic


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> More info needed  Front or back ?


Front, but still headed up as opposed to down.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nice walk up Painswick Beacon first thing.
> View attachment 469328
> 
> Followed by a look at the remains of a Roman Villa in Great Witcombe.
> ...


Who's 1:30?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Poor Classic


Poor Classic ??????
What about the poor person that had to shove it in/up/down


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Poor Classic ??????
> What about the poor person that had to shove it in/up/down


Took two to do it though.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Front, but still headed up as opposed to down.


Hang about. When I have it I am lying down so technically he shoves it DOWN.
For it to head UP you would have to be standing.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Took two to do it though.


What.... so small the first person couldnt find it ?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What.... so small the first person couldnt find it ?


So that it could head up, in the right direction. One feeding it in, one directing where it went.

Hope no-one's eating.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2019)

Listening to all of that is enough to make your eyes water.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Listening to all of that is enough to make your eyes water.


They didn't, now I think about it. Close though.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Poor Classic ??????
> What about the poor person that had to shove it in/up/down



Off and having counselling


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Took two to do it though.



Two off now then?
No wonder the system is cracking


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Listening to all of that is enough to make your eyes water.



Bet you are loving all the info


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> So that it could head up, in the right direction. One feeding it in, one directing where it went.
> 
> Hope no-one's eating.


As you may recall I have that every 6 months. Last time (in May) the guy who went in before me was young (30ish), about 6'3" and a strapping lad. He came back after a few minutes, literally in tears, clutching his bits and moaning no no no. Apparently it was so painful they couldnt complete the procedure.
I am fortunate in that, although its uncomfortable there is no real pain**
I tell Mrs D its cos I am well endowed but she just laughs.
**hurts for 24 hours and you pee some blood but I can go with that.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2019)

Porto rapidly filling with England fans. Looks like we've chosen the right day to leave.....?????


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> As you may recall I have that every 6 months. Last time (in May) the guy who went in before me was young (30ish), about 6'3" and a strapping lad. He came back after a few minutes, literally in tears, clutching his bits and moaning no no no. Apparently it was so painful they couldnt complete the procedure.
> I am fortunate in that, although its uncomfortable there is no real pain**
> I tell Mrs D its cos I am well endowed but she just laughs.
> **hurts for 24 hours and you pee some blood but I can go with that.



You might frighten Welshie


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jun 2019)

No consolation to Classic but I had the camera about 20 times from 1980 until about 1992. In those far off days you got a local anaesthetic. Went to sleep and woke to tea and toast. That was in the old Glasgow Western when things were much more humane.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You might frighten Welshie


She lives on a farm in Wales. I am sure she has seen scary things before. Maybe not AS scary, but close


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> She lives on a farm in Wales. I am sure she has seen scary things before. Maybe not AS scary, but close



I wonder if she is as brave as she claims?


----------



## screenman (4 Jun 2019)

Went to pick up my new glasses today, absolutely hopeless, could not see well with them either near or far, back for another sight test tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

oldwheels said:


> No consolation to Classic but I had the camera about 20 times from 1980 until about 1992. In those far off days you got a local anaesthetic. Went to sleep and woke to tea and toast. That was in the old Glasgow Western when things were much more humane.


And your pockets emptied?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> Went to pick up my new glasses today, absolutely hopeless, could not see well with them either near or far, back for another sight test tomorrow.


Specsavers ??


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I wonder if she is as brave as she claims?


I think so. I will ask her on Friday as we are meeting up. She wants to show me her new tattoo.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

I notice @numbnuts never got back with regards swapping what was needed doing today.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think so. I will ask her on Friday as we are meeting up. She wants to show me her new tattoo.



Will you be showing anything to her


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think so. I will ask her on Friday as we are meeting up. She wants to show me her new tattoo.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



I hope you arent scared easily


----------



## Lee_M (4 Jun 2019)

spent the whole day building a bar' beer dispensary for my home brew. finished it and decided it looks too big so need to rethink


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Okay, thinking cap time.
> What's the link between the Battle of The Little Big Horn and Walt Disney.
> 
> Clue: It's not a movie.


Same link includes Welsh Dragon.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2019)

Morning all. Bad nights sleep last night which is unusual for me. Up early for golf but feel like a wet rag.
Hopefully a coffee, shave and shower will improve things.
Weather has improved, it rained solid all yesterday and today is very overcast but not raining (yet)....... hopefully it will stay away till we finish our game


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2019)

Morning all, back to Specsavers today for another eye test, which looks better this one or the first one, often it is not as easy as that. Trying to buy frames that suit, of course I can when I cannot even see what they look like without my glasses on, taking Pam with me is no help, how often she has said something looks good on me only for me to get home and look in a mirror to see something that looks like a clown, I am sure she does it on purpose.


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Bad nights sleep last night which is unusual for me. Up early for golf but feel like a wet rag.
> Hopefully a coffee, shave and shower will improve things.
> Weather has improved, it rained solid all yesterday and today is very overcast but not raining (yet)....... hopefully it will stay away till we finish our game



I had a real bad one last night as well, hay fever also nasty this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> I had a real bad one last night as well, hay fever also nasty this morning.


That is something that, fortunately, rarely affects me. I get a bit of it when its a really high pollen count.
Does medicine work for you ?


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That is something that, fortunately, rarely affects me. I get a bit of it when its a really high pollen count.
> Does medicine work for you ?



A cheap allergy tablet from Wilko's etc seems to work well, it is only something that came in last year. If I miss a tablet I certainly know about it.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jun 2019)

Morning all. The dog is off to the vets shortly. Her teeth need a clean as there is some tartar build up around the molars. She does have a daily dentistix and I do brush them occasionally, not enough obviously. This is going to cost a bit although she is insured I am not sure dental work is covered.  Other than that the clouds are looming for some more showers later. A pint or two might be in order at lunchtime.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2019)

Good morning. Another raw day weatherwise here.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2019)

Good morning people, we had a good afternoon yesterday, Vince's voice is still good even though he's 85 now, Coventry kid, brought up not far from where we are now and a couple of streets away from where my Good lady was brought up.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, we had a good afternoon yesterday, Vince's voice is still good even though he's 85 now, Coventry kid, brought up not far from where we are now and a couple of streets away from where my Good lady was brought up.





I must admit I thought he had died years ago.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Jun 2019)

good morning all


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I must admit I thought he had died years ago.


Nah. That was Classic you were thinking of.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2019)

Morning fellow curmudgeons. 
Felt a bit 'off' yesterday - aching legs, restless, unable to concentrate - had a poor night, but feel a bit better this morning. 
Off out looking at hill forts again this morning - amazing history all around us in Britain. Might even find a character Cotswold pub to have lunch in.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jun 2019)

The dog has been successfully delivered to the vets. I am now in the cafe about to enjoy breakfast


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2019)

Lee_M said:


> spent the whole day building a bar' beer dispensary for my home brew. finished it and decided it looks too big so need to rethink
> 
> View attachment 469441



Hate to say it but the right hand front looks too big and the front needs to be flush with walls.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2019)

Morning folks safely home.  Grey but warm and still. Back to reslity, washing done and hung out. Off to check allotment now.

Club hill climb event tonight. This morning will be spent putting up warning and traffic signs. Somehow I've been roped in to running the sign on point. Not sure how that happened. Forecast perfect for this evening.

Mrs P still asleep. Not much changes.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> The dog has been successfully delivered to the vets. I am now in the cafe about to enjoy breakfast
> View attachment 469498


Puts my 'healthy' fruity granola to shame!


----------



## Paulus (5 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Puts my 'healthy' fruity granola to shame!
> 
> View attachment 469502


Looks nice though. I don't eat a cooked breckie everyday


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jun 2019)

Morning not very nice here today and only 18c, I have some sewing to do later so that will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning not very nice here today and only 18c, *I have some sewing to do later *so that will keep me busy for a while.


Arms or legs?


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Arms or legs?


Legs
The pocket on my Ron Hill trackers had come undone, my new shorts needed shorting _(I hate shorts that are too long)_ and a new hem to my training suit, all done with just one hiccup, but soon sorted


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2019)

My grandson has just bought himself a Honda 125 second hand from the place he will be doing his CBT next month.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning fellow curmudgeons.
> Felt a bit 'off' yesterday - aching legs, restless, unable to concentrate - had a poor night, but feel a bit better this morning.
> Off out looking at hill forts again this morning - amazing history all around us in Britain. Might even find a character Cotswold pub to have lunch in.



Might be a bit costly though?


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2019)

Hetty Pegler's tump - 5000 year old long barrow.





View from Uley hill fort.





View from Cam Peak.





Nympsfield long barrow - 5500 years old.





Stopped off for a spot of lunch at Amberley.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2019)

Good grief it's cold!


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2019)

Decamped to the Crown at Frampton Mansell (17c village inn) for 'pudding'.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good grief it's cold!




I may have to light a fire it's so cold here.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have to light a fire it's so cold here.


Flippin' warm 'ere..........having to drink beer to cool down!


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2019)

@Dirk did you go inside hetty peglars tump,


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have to light a fire it's so cold here.



I'm going to stand on a pub car park at 6.00pm to sign on hill climbers and hang around till 8.00pm to count them back in again!!!!!! BIG coat.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Dirk did you go inside hetty peglars tump,



Did you want to explain/rephrase that??


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2019)

it does sound a bit wrong


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm going to stand on a pub car park at 6.00pm to sign on hill climbers and hang around till 8.00pm to count them back in again!!!!!! BIG coat.




Good luck. I didn't light a fire by the way.


----------



## GM (5 Jun 2019)

I love watching the Red Arrows


----------



## Lee_M (5 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hate to say it but the right hand front looks too big and the front needs to be flush with walls.



Yep that's the issue. The front was covering the gas cylinder, and the front can't be flush and still cover the fridge. 

I've modified it but we'll never get everything covered without it looking weird, so we've decided to leave the fridge visible, and I'll box the had cylinder in as a smaller separate unit


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Yep that's the issue. The front was covering the gas cylinder, and the front can't be flush and still cover the fridge.
> 
> I've modified it but we'll never get everything covered without it looking weird, so we've decided to leave the fridge visible, and I'll box the had cylinder in as a smaller separate unit
> View attachment 469548



That looks better.


----------



## Lee_M (5 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> That looks better.



Thx. Pity I had to build it to find that out. Also annoying that everything in my cottage is just too small for modern living


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Dirk did you go inside hetty peglars tump,


Was going to, but as we arrived a huge group of supervised teenaged ramblers turned up and they took the place over.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Legs
> The pocket on my Ron Hill trackers had come undone, my new shorts needed shorting _(I hate shorts that are too long)_ and a new hem to my training suit,* all done with just one hiccup,* but soon sorted


Needle and thread would have been better.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Hetty Pegler's tump - 5000 year old long barrow.
> View attachment 469517
> 
> 
> ...


You will of course be going to Kings Stanley Dyke.


Hetty Pegler's Tump


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2019)

Morning all. Busy few days planned and I will give you little snippets as it happens, stay active and stay happy. Most important, keep smiling .


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2019)

Morning peeps. Sunny but bloomin cold here.


----------



## The Jogger (6 Jun 2019)

Morning folks, looks like it'll be another good day here, out walking the rescue dogs in the mountains, then head for the Casares beach after lunch. Note to self after yesterday, apply sun screen.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2019)

Morning fellow students of retirement. 
It is nice and sunny here. I shall be out on the bike later after the dog has been walked. MrsP is of to aquarobics at the local pool, giving me the chance to get some miles in before tomorrows rain.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2019)

Morning all.
Last night my phone promised rain all day and we get........wall to wall sunshine .
No golf today as I am on holiday countdown . I want to get all jobs done so I can concentrate on packing tomorrow......a task I really dislike. I always end up stood there with a puzzled expression like "what have I forgotten".
Right, now for that coffee.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2019)

Morning


----------



## Lee_M (6 Jun 2019)

Delivery via parcel farce due today.

Tracking says it's at delivery depot in Gatwick.

Delivery due in North Wales! 

Should I wait in or resign myself to it going walkabout for a week?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Delivery via parcel farce due today.
> 
> Tracking says it's at delivery depot in Gatwick.
> 
> ...


You're hopeful, a weeks walkabout.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You will of course be going to Kings Stanley Dyke.


Nah - that's crap, that is. 
We're off to visit the William Tyndale monument, Brackenbury Ditches, Nan Tow Tump and Windmill Tump today.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nah - that's crap, that is.
> We're off to visit the William Tyndale monument, Brackenbury Ditches, Nan Tow Tump and Windmill Tump today.


Nibley Knoll?

Becket's Bury


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nibley Knoll?
> 
> Becket's Bury


To quote Ellen DeGeneres - 'So many dykes; so little time'.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2019)

There's the Bear Inn just South of The Horestone (Sullivan).


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning peeps. Sunny but bloomin cold here.



Wait for tomorrow and Miguel


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wait for tomorrow and Miguel




You are such a bundle of joy.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wait for tomorrow and Miguel


50mph winds, thunder, and they say snow in places!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2019)

Busy on car parking duties for the inaugural meeting of a new U3A branch - The West Pennine Villages group.

About 50 people so far. Excellent!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2019)

Washing on tbe line. Not sure for how long though


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Busy on car parking duties for the inaugural meeting of a new U3A branch - The West Pennine Villages group.
> 
> About 50 people so far. Excellent!!!


Thought you were on the West of t'Pennines anyway?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2019)

Not long is the answer.......


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not long is the answer.......


Looks like rain here too


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Washing on tbe line. Not sure for how long though


Dont get me going again. Another night when I wont sleep


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont get me going again. Another night when I wont sleep


Too busy packing anyway.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont get me going again. Another night when I wont sleep




Dreaming about string vests?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dreaming about string vests?


Bloomers.
Great big GIANT pink ones


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thought you were on the West of t'Pennines anyway?



Our area is known as the West Pennines which covers for example Withnell, Brinscall, Hoghton, Belmont, Rivington, Wheelton, edge of both Chorley and Darwen. Many other small villages as well.

61 new people attended plus the original 6 steering group. We have the staggering number of 24 who stepped forward offering to help in general and/or on committee.

A huge success.


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2019)

Change of mind this morning, I was doing the scenic route to hatton planning a 70 miler but got to Earlswood and was approaching the Earlswood Plant centre and decided to have my coffee there this morning. I still completed the scenic route to Hatton but did not stop and instead kept going and did the short route home from Hatton for a cheeky little 56 miles for the morning. Conditions much the same as the previous rides I've done recently, bright sunny with a stiff cold breeze, though I did ride through a short sharp shower at one point.


----------



## Cavalol (6 Jun 2019)

Finished painting the hall, mucked about with the old motorbike (again) then my brilliant local take away arrived with the 20 litres of (new) veg oil I got him to get me from the wholesalers. Put 5 litres in the car, there's about 3 gallons of diesel already in there so will see how it mixes.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jun 2019)

and now we have thunder!!!


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You are such a bundle of joy.



Its associating with Classic


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> 50mph winds, thunder, and they say snow in places!



Will you be up on the moor celebrating bare foot?


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Washing on tbe line. Not sure for how long though



Lost any of it?
Any stuff that might be embarrassing?


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not long is the answer.......



Bloomers in the next county?


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont get me going again. Another night when I wont sleep



Down boy!!


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Too busy packing anyway.



He will be taking some in his suitcase if he gets hold of any of them


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dreaming about string vests?



Something else I would imagine


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Lost any of it?
> Any stuff that might be embarrassing?



I put our washing out at quarter to seven this morning, its still on the line and probably dry now, I've got another machine full to go out and a basket full of ironing to do


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2019)

Morning sight seeing done.
Lunch at the Bell Inn, Sapperton.
Back to the van to listen to the IOM TT commentary.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Finished painting the hall, mucked about with the old motorbike (again) then my brilliant local take away arrived with the 20 litres of (new) veg oil I got him to get me from the wholesalers. Put 5 litres in the car, there's about 3 gallons of diesel already in there so will see how it mixes.



Is this really a thing? I'm astonished one can mix vegetable oil with diesel.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> and now we have thunder!!!


Thunder, lightning and hail here.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jun 2019)

well , the thunder lasted ten minutes, its now gone dark, pissing downand more thunder , I have two cats looking at me like its all my fault


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2019)

Scorchio sunshine here now.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jun 2019)

^^^^^^I cant like that post^^^^^^


----------



## postman (6 Jun 2019)

Back from shopping and the heavens opened hail and tons of rain,now sunshine


----------



## Lee_M (6 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're hopeful, a weeks walkabout.



Yep so apparently my parcel is in Gatwick and not north Wales.

And the reward for not getting my express 24 hour delivery? 

A few loyalty tokens that expire in a month. 

Happy days


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Scorchio sunshine here now.



Sunbathing??


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sunbathing??




No way


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No way



Thought you may have been topless in the back garden sunbathing and we could have let @Dave7 know about it


----------



## Cavalol (6 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Is this really a thing? I'm astonished one can mix vegetable oil with diesel.



Ran my much loved old 306 diesel on it for 3,000 miles with no diesel at all. It only really works on Bosch pumps on older cars, Lucas pumps/modern/common rail diesels don't really take to it. The emissions are great (MOT people always impressed) but it does smell a bit.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2019)

Hitching up and trundling back home tomorrow.
Been away for 3 weeks, so I reckon the lawns will need a cut.
If we time it right, we should be back in time for 'Fish Friday'. 

As a footnote - Sister in Law died today at 13:15 just as we were walking up to Windmill Tump. Seemed somewhat appropiate, with it being a 5500 year old burial mound. Wife is understandably upset but can rationalise the situation. ...........So we are back up country again in a couple of weeks for the funeral.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Hitching up and trundling back home tomorrow.
> Been away for 3 weeks, so I reckon the lawns will need a cut.
> If we time it right, we should be back in time for 'Fish Friday'.
> 
> As a footnote - Sister in Law died today at 13:15 just as we were walking up to Windmill Tump. Seemed somewhat appropiate, with it being a 5500 year old burial mound. Wife is understandably upset but can rationalise the situation. ...........So we are back up country again in a couple of weeks for the funeral.


Sorry to read the second part.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2019)

Morning all. Slept heavy last night and no dreams..... good job I hadnt read traindrivers comments about welshie before I went to bed though 
Sunshine at the moment but rain forcast. Dreadful here yesterday with heavy rain, hail plus the thunder and lightning.
Today is "pack my bag" day. Early flight tomorrow, taxi collecting us at 05.15. This time tomorrow Rodney it will be tapas and cold beers


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2019)

Morning all fellow coffin dodgers. it was bright half an hour ago. The clouds are gathering for a rainy couple of days. The runner beans will be happy, so will the outdoor tomatoes. We have a bit of a do to go to this evening. A former work colleague of MrsP is getting married today. It'll be a chance to dress up a bit instead of living in shorts and tee shirts. dog to be walked before the heavens open and then maybe a pint or two in the Mitre at lunchtime. I can get used to this retirement lark.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Hitching up and trundling back home tomorrow.
> Been away for 3 weeks, so I reckon the lawns will need a cut.
> If we time it right, we should be back in time for 'Fish Friday'.
> 
> As a footnote - Sister in Law died today at 13:15 just as we were walking up to Windmill Tump. Seemed somewhat appropiate, with it being a 5500 year old burial mound. Wife is understandably upset but can rationalise the situation. ...........So we are back up country again in a couple of weeks for the funeral.




As classic said sorry to read the second part.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2019)

Morning folks. Today is supposed to be really horrible here, so it might be a film and reading day for me.


----------



## roadrash (7 Jun 2019)

sorry to hear your bad news @Dirk 
wigan pier is set for another day like yesterday as far as the weather goes, cutting the grass will just have to wait.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Hitching up and trundling back home tomorrow.
> Been away for 3 weeks, so I reckon the lawns will need a cut.
> If we time it right, we should be back in time for 'Fish Friday'.
> 
> As a footnote - Sister in Law died today at 13:15 just as we were walking up to Windmill Tump. Seemed somewhat appropiate, with it being a 5500 year old burial mound. Wife is understandably upset but can rationalise the situation. ...........So we are back up country again in a couple of weeks for the funeral.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2019)

Good morning folks, we have our eldest with us at the moment, turned up unexpectedly Wednesday, nice to see him but took us surprise.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, we have our eldest with us at the moment, turned up unexpectedly Wednesday, nice to see him but took us surprise.




What does he want? There is always a catch. I speak from experience.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Slept heavy last night and no dreams..... good job I hadnt read traindrivers comments about welshie before I went to bed though
> Sunshine at the moment but rain forcast. Dreadful here yesterday with heavy rain, hail plus the thunder and lightning.
> Today is "pack my bag" day. Early flight tomorrow, taxi collecting us at 05.15. This time tomorrow Rodney it will be tapas and cold beers



You can have the dream tonight before your flight tomorrow


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Today is supposed to be really horrible here, so it might be a film and reading day for me.



Total change from yesterday.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Hitching up and trundling back home tomorrow.
> Been away for 3 weeks, so I reckon the lawns will need a cut.
> If we time it right, we should be back in time for 'Fish Friday'.
> 
> As a footnote - Sister in Law died today at 13:15 just as we were walking up to Windmill Tump. Seemed somewhat appropiate, with it being a 5500 year old burial mound. Wife is understandably upset but can rationalise the situation. ...........So we are back up country again in a couple of weeks for the funeral.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What does he want? There is always a catch. I speak from experience.



Yes I know, I don't think Warrington is working out


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Yes I know, I don't think Warrington is working out



That doesnt sound too good


----------



## Dirk (7 Jun 2019)

Morning all.
Another bonus non Workie day on planet pension.
Make the most of it, be content and find pleasure in the smallest things (no - I'm not talking about @dave r ). 
Yer a long time dead. 

On our way back down the M5 in a couple of hours. Will soon find out if my Chilli plants have survived 3 weeks unattended.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Make the most of it, be content and find pleasure in the smallest things (no - I'm not talking about @dave r ).



???


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2019)




----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> That doesnt sound too good



I know, I think he may want to come back to us, I've already said no to that.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Yes I know, I don't think Warrington is working out




Ahhh


----------



## Dirk (7 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> ???


'Diddy Dave'.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> 'Diddy Dave'.




The best things come in small packages.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2019)

Just looked out the window it's


----------



## GM (7 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Hitching up and trundling back home tomorrow.
> Been away for 3 weeks, so I reckon the lawns will need a cut.
> If we time it right, we should be back in time for 'Fish Friday'.
> 
> As a footnote - Sister in Law died today at 13:15 just as we were walking up to Windmill Tump. Seemed somewhat appropiate, with it being a 5500 year old burial mound. Wife is understandably upset but can rationalise the situation. ...........So we are back up country again in a couple of weeks for the funeral.




Sorry to hear your sad news Dirk.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Yes I know, I don't think Warrington is working out


Job or location ?


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Job or location ?



Job mostly I think, but theres one or two other things going on, personal stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2019)

My grandson is picking his bike up this mornng, well his mother is as she has a trailer on he car.

He is going with her. He is dancing up and down with excitement according to his dad.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Jun 2019)

Omg how time has flown. 
This time last year was my last day at work.
The first few months were strange,getting my head around not working also looking at my watch and thinking "what would i be doing now at work" but now thankfully that is all forgotten and i am now enjoying my retirement.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My grandson is picking his bike up this mornng, well his mother is as she has a trailer on he car.
> 
> He is going with her. He is dancing up and down with excitement according to his dad.



Bit of a miserable day to be picking a bike up though


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2019)

Well I managed to mow the lawns before the promised rain arrives. Also watered the roses and potted plants.
AND visited the tip as we will miss the bin collection.
What a busy boy I have been.
Just enjoying a brandy n port before I attack the packing.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bit of a miserable day to be picking a bike up though




Indeed, but he isn't 17 until next month so he can't ride it until then anyway.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I managed to mow the lawns before the promised rain arrives. Also watered the roses and potted plants.
> AND visited the tip as we will miss the bin collection.
> What a busy boy I have been.
> Just enjoying a brandy n port before I attack the packing.


Why water the roses if you're expecting rain? You could have had time to do something else.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why water the roses if you're expecting rain? You could have had time to do something else.


Cos rain on its own is just not enough as I understand it


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cos rain on its own is just not enough as I understand it


It's only the natural version of what you used.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cos rain on its own is just not enough as I understand it


Ah..... that explains it why my council were watering the flower beds in the pouring rain the other day


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Ah..... that explains it why my council were watering the flower beds in the pouring rain the other day


Mine does the same, but use water that's collected from rainfall only.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's only the natural version of what you used.


Yes but there is just not enough of it where it is needed.
To explain. Classic33 has bought a pint of that disgusting ale he prefers. He is just about to get it down his neck (where it is wanted) when his mate says "tell you what Classic, why dont you lie down and I will pour that on your face using this shiny new watering can what I have bought".


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes but there is just not enough of it where it is needed.
> To explain. Classic33 has bought a pint of that disgusting ale he prefers. He is just about to get it down his neck (where it is wanted) when his mate says "tell you what Classic, why dont you lie down and I will pour that on your face using this shiny new watering can what I have bought".



Classic buy a pint?????
This is a Yorkshireman you are talking about


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes but there is just not enough of it where it is needed.
> To explain. Classic33 has bought a pint of that disgusting ale he prefers. He is just about to get it down his neck (where it is wanted) when his mate says "tell you what Classic, why dont you lie down and I will pour that on your face using this shiny new watering can what I have bought".


Guinness is a stout, not an ale. Pouring a pint of it down the throat is preferable to down the neck.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jun 2019)

Back home now.....


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Back home now.....
> 
> View attachment 469790



Home is a pub?


----------



## Dirk (7 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Home is a pub?


Might be..........


----------



## roadrash (7 Jun 2019)

I think you mean ….might as well be


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Home is a pub?




He wishes.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> I think you mean ….might as well be


Who knows?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He wishes.



Loads of people wish


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Classic buy a pint?????
> This is a Yorkshireman you are talking about


I claim poetic licence


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I claim poetic licence


Claim all tha wants. Whether you'll get it is another matter.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2019)

Isnt it nice when you get the cases out to pack and find €125 thats been there since last June.
AND my case is 2 kg less than the allowance


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Claim all tha wants. Whether you'll get it is another matter.


Its my round, I will pay for it


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Isnt it nice when you get the cases out to pack and find €125 thats been there since last June.
> *AND my case is 2 kg less than the allowance*


So far!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its my round, I will pay for it


You can't/won't stand your round, you shouldn't be allowed out.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Isnt it nice when you get the cases out to pack and find €125 thats been there since last June.
> AND my case is 2 kg less than the allowance



How many nights are you going for?
Jet2 by any chance?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How many nights are you going for?
> Jet2 by any chance?


Jet2 it is.
14 nights.


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2019)

If you had looked at the Buzz bar terrace webcam 10 minutes ago you would have seen Pam and myself sitting at that tall table.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How many nights are you going for?
> Jet2 by any chance?


Most people I know, would have asked "How many days are you going for?"


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Most people I know, would have asked "How many days are you going for?"


Most people you know would have asked "whos paying"


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Most people I know, would have asked "How many days are you going for?"



The days are just preparation for the night,.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Most people you know would have asked "whos paying"


Pay for yourself don't you.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Jet2 it is.
> 14 nights.



22kgs + 10kg hand allowance.
Sounds like you've a fair bit packed 
Good thing about the Polly Park is Jet2 do the resort check in for the return journey.
Get up earlier get your hold luggage checked in and taken from the hotel. Just straight through security at the airport......absolutely great


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Most people you know would have asked "whos paying"


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Most people I know, would have asked "How many days are you going for?"



Complete opposite with my mates
Must be a Yorkshire thing with you


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Complete opposite with my mates
> Must be a Yorkshire thing with you


You got many mates in Yorkshire?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You got many mates in Yorkshire?



None.....................only you


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> None.....................only you


Now, Now


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> 22kgs + 10kg hand allowance.
> Sounds like you've a fair bit packed
> Good thing about the Polly Park is Jet2 do the resort check in for the return journey.
> Get up earlier get your hold luggage checked in and taken from the hotel. Just straight through security at the airport......absolutely great


Thanks for that, no one had told us so worth knowing.
Re 22+10......we havent bothered with the 10. I have a rucksac for when we are out and about but everything else is in the main cases.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks for that, no one had told us so worth knowing.
> Re 22+10......we havent bothered with the 10. I have a rucksac for when we are out and about but everything else is in the main cases.



Have a cracking time


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2019)

Morning


----------



## screenman (8 Jun 2019)

Morning all brekkie done now sitting around the pool, c!ear blue skies and hot.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2019)

Good morning folks, its dark, blowing a hooli and piddling down here.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2019)

Good morning. Not cold, just


----------



## screenman (8 Jun 2019)

It is a!most Efes time.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2019)

Looks like we have sunshine and showers for today and it's not very warm, what happed to summer??


----------



## GM (8 Jun 2019)

Morning all. We've got Welsh weather here in London. Another hour in bed me thinks!


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like we have sunshine and showers for today and it's not very warm, what happed to summer??


----------



## Paulus (8 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. We've got Welsh weather here in London. Another hour in bed me thinks!


 Morning all, similar thoughts in my household. I will have to go out at some point, but can't find the enthusiasm just yet.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jun 2019)

Morning. 
Caravan and bike cleaning today.
I'll need another holiday after that lot!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2019)

Well it's grey, damp and a little miserable........and that's just me. 

A good day ahead. Going to "A Taste if Chorley" with Mrs P for lunch - loads of street food on local market. Then an Italian with a dear friend at 5.30 before going to listen to Joe Wicks talk.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks for that, no one had told us so worth knowing.
> Re 22+10......we havent bothered with the 10. I have a rucksac for when we are out and about but everything else is in the main cases.


The one with the secret pocket?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well it's grey, damp and a little miserable........and that's just me.
> 
> A good day ahead. Going to "A Taste if Chorley" with Mrs P for lunch - loads of street food on local market. Then an Italian with a dear friend at 5.30 before going to listen to Joe Wicks talk.


Grey isn't a very healthy colour to be.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like we have sunshine and showers for today and it's not very warm, what happed to summer??



Cancelled by the look of it


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Not cold, just



Normal for you then


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning.
> Caravan and bike cleaning today.
> I'll need another holiday after that lot!



That wont be long, will it?


----------



## Dirk (8 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> That wont be long, will it?


4 weeks time - off for 3 weeks inland to avoid the start of the school holidays.
Off to Wiltshire, Dorset and mid Devon.
Should have quietened down a little bit around us by the time we get back.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2019)

Brunch at Palmer's Garden Centre Ullesthorpe, not our original destination but it was somewhere to go that was inside out of the rain.


----------



## gavroche (8 Jun 2019)

Rubbish weather here in North Wales for last two days. Hope it will improve by tomorrow as we are planning to go to South Stark on Anglesey to take pictures of puffins and have lunch somewhere. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lee_M (8 Jun 2019)

Drove back from Yorkshire in Torrential rain to North Wales in Torrential rain.

Supposed to be doing a convoluted 100km tomorrow to parkgate so hope it's a bit nicer


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Isnt it nice when you get the cases out to pack and find €125 thats been there since last June.
> AND my case is 2 kg less than the allowance


You finished all the packing now?


----------



## screenman (8 Jun 2019)

Sitting on my balcony after a siesta, surrounded by clear blue skies and mountains, off out for a bit of people watching shortly followed by dinner in a couple of hours. I wrote this a couple of hours ago.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> Sitting on my balcony after a siesta, surrounded by clear blue skies and mountains, off out for a bit of people watching shortly followed by dinner in a couple of hours. I wrote this a couple of hours ago.


What happened to the nights?


----------



## screenman (9 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> What happened to the nights?



They are spent rehydrating, it is very important to do that.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2019)

Good morning folks. Seems to be a bit brighter today.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jun 2019)




----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Seems to be a bit brighter today.



Supposed to be a bit drier today.
Then it seems like back to the rain for a few days


----------



## Paulus (9 Jun 2019)

Morning all, I have a 50 mile ride planned for today. The weather looks to be favourable. I hot the grass cut yesterday once the rain stopped, the sun came out and as it was breezy it was nice and dry.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Supposed to be a bit drier today.
> Then it seems like back to the rain for a few days




How nice


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2019)

good morning folks, we have a house full, two sons and a granddaughter, Stepdaughter and stepson round later, breakfasts under way, granddaughters tucking to a full English, I'll make a brew when the kitchen's empty, suns out and the washings out, rain later.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jun 2019)

Morning all, suns out but it ain't warm, still it's not raining so I can go out for a spin


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You finished all the packing now?


Had to unpack again as I lost my passport.

Joke 
Arrived yesterday afternoon. Blimey, everything is expensive. Never done b&b in Spain before. Bar and restaurant prices are crazy compared to the Algarve. Even burger n chips is €10-12. Fish n chips is €18 minimum. We are going to the main town today, maybe it will be more reasonable.
At least it sunny and hot.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> Rubbish weather here in North Wales for last two days. Hope it will improve by tomorrow as we are planning to go to South Stark on Anglesey to take pictures of puffins and have lunch somewhere. Fingers crossed.


You will need a VERY big lense as, sadly you cant get near them. Look out for the Choughs.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Jun 2019)

Painting fencing all day today while we have a dry day.
We did eleven panels on thursday(only thirty one to go)
The weather looks rubbish after today so god knows when we will finish it.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jun 2019)

Off for a doggie walk on the beach in a bit, then having a stroll down to my local for Sunday lunch.
Haven't been in for 3 weeks, as we've been away. Hope the landlord still recognises me.


----------



## dickyknees (9 Jun 2019)

Nice morning here in Anglesey, arrived back from our “Tour de Eire” on Friday, recovery day yesterday so as it’s sunny this morning time to wash and check the bike. 

A good trip, four riders with a combined age of 259 years covered 200 miles in four and a half days with only one puncture and a couple of mechanicals. Had to ride 40 miles last Tuesday in pouring rain, the excellent Guinness made up for it though.


----------



## gavroche (9 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You will need a VERY big lense as, sadly you cant get near them. Look out for the Choughs.


The biggest lens I have is 300mm. I can always crop the picture afterwards if it is sharp enough.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Had to unpack again as I lost my passport.
> 
> Joke
> Arrived yesterday afternoon. Blimey, everything is expensive. Never done b&b in Spain before. Bar and restaurant prices are crazy compared to the Algarve. Even burger n chips is €10-12. Fish n chips is €18 minimum. We are going to the main town today, maybe it will be more reasonable.
> At least it sunny and hot.


You were showing as logged on, when I posted that. Turns out you weren't here but there.

Personal parachutes aren't allowed in carry on luggage.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2019)

Family gathering


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Family gathering
> 
> 
> View attachment 470063


Who's the green one, on the arm of the settee?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2019)

We have sunshine here now.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jun 2019)

For once we will be at home the weekend my local has its beer festival. Date has gone in the diary.


----------



## Lee_M (9 Jun 2019)

Overslept so missed the 100km ride. This may have been a good thing as there was a big smash and I tend to get caught up in them (nothing too bad other than a concussion for one if the girls) 

So instead I had a bit of a brew session and brewed 40 pints of black IPA.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You were showing as logged on, when I posted that. Turns out you weren't here but there.
> 
> Personal parachutes aren't allowed in carry on luggage.


I'm not there I'm here


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2019)

Grandson had his first lesson on the school playground. He stalled it twice, managed to get Into 2nd gear and loved it. He is still buzzing.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I'm not there I'm here


Prove it. 
What price is fish and chips?


----------



## roadrash (9 Jun 2019)

with or without mushy peas???


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2019)

Well they got that wrong, rain forecast for this afternoon, they said it was arriving by two, we're sat here in bright sunshine. I got the washing dry and the car cleaned.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Prove it.
> What price is fish and chips?


Fish, chips and mushy peas with scratchins.....£4.75.
Ahhh you got me!!!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Grandson had his first lesson on the school playground. He stalled it twice, managed to get Into 2nd gear and loved it. He is still buzzing.


Ha! When I was 17 I was giving it stick on my Frannie Barnet 197 AND while wearing shirt with tab collar, blue serge waistcoat, ice blue jeans and Beatle boots with cuban heels. Plus, my silver helmet had stick on cartoon eyes at the back. 
Kids these days


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Grandson had his first lesson on the school playground. He stalled it twice, managed to get Into 2nd gear and loved it. He is still buzzing.


AND..... I had my first lesson in the school playground.
It was behind the bike sheds.
Her name was Jane.
And I also got into 2nd gear but then I stalled


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> AND..... I had my first lesson in the school playground.
> It was behind the bike sheds.
> Her name was Jane.
> And I also got into 2nd gear but then I stalled


----------



## Dirk (9 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ha! When I was 17 I was giving it stick on my Frannie Barnet 197 AND while wearing shirt with tab collar, blue serge waistcoat, ice blue jeans and Beatle boots with cuban heels. Plus, my silver helmet had stick on cartoon eyes at the back.
> Kids these days


I bought a 750cc Norton Atlas a few days after my 17th birthday. Passed my test on an AJS 250cc 'Model 14 CSR' when I was 16.


----------



## screenman (9 Jun 2019)

Phew! It is hot here and the Efes is flowing, just been and had my head shaved, all the works flames in the ears, massage and all the other bit, Pam had her hair washed , cut and blow dried and the bill with tip for both of us come to a massive £27.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Fish, chips and mushy peas with scratchins.....£4.75.
> Ahhh you got me!!!


Try _"Our Plaice"_.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jun 2019)

Just finished my ebook, Naked & Marooned by Ed Stafford it was very good


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Jun 2019)

Rain at 3.30, six fence panels painted......25 to go when it's dry next.


----------



## screenman (9 Jun 2019)

10.40pm and we are on the beach in shorts and t-shirt listening to a live band playing 70s music.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> How nice



Unfortunately that seems to be what the forecast is saying


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Had to unpack again as I lost my passport.
> 
> Joke
> Arrived yesterday afternoon. Blimey, everything is expensive. Never done b&b in Spain before. Bar and restaurant prices are crazy compared to the Algarve. Even burger n chips is €10-12. Fish n chips is €18 minimum. We are going to the main town today, maybe it will be more reasonable.
> At least it sunny and hot.



Surprised you never did h/b as the food is pretty good in the hotel


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We have sunshine here now.



How long did it last for?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How long did it last for?




About 5 hours


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> with or without mushy peas???


It'd have to be with, wouldn't it.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2019)

Well our lads gone back home to Warrington, he looked a lot happier when he went back than he did when he arrived, I recon he'll move back into Coventry in the next twelve months.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> About 5 hours



Lucky you.....bet you dont see it again for a while


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Well our lads gone back home to Warrington, he looked a lot happier when he went back than he did when he arrived, I recon he'll move back into Coventry in the next twelve months.



Lodger for you then


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Lucky you.....bet you dont see it again for a while


First half of Monday.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2019)

Good morning folks, been awake since half four, now watching the F1 race.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Lodger for you then



He's been told there's no place for him here.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2019)

Hi


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Surprised you never did h/b as the food is pretty good in the hotel


Last year was the first time we ever did b&b. Its always been HB, s/c or AI. Last year was Portugal and eating out was cheap. I stupidly just expected it to be similar prices here. eg yesterday we had (between us) one pizza and chips. With house wine it was €29


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2019)

Morning folks. Its surprisingly cold here this morning.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2019)

Morning all from a soggy Barnet. Not much to say about the weather. looks like a day indoors.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> First half of Monday.



Once the suns gone its plenty of rain


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> He's been told there's no place for him here.



Firm but fair then


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Its surprisingly cold here this morning.



You're right, its rather chilly for June


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Firm but fair then



Makes life unnecessarily complicated.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all from a soggy Barnet. Not much to say about the weather. looks like a day indoors.



Some of the rain predictions for the south east and east of the country over the next few days show some very heavy falls.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2019)

Morning all.
Trip over to Bideford this morning to do a big LIDL & ALDI shop.
Caravan cleaning this afternoon, then taking it back into storage later.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Some of the rain predictions for the south east and east of the country over the next few days show some very heavy falls.



We haven't seen any of the predicted rain here yet, its not arrived. I'm sat here thinking do I don't I ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> We haven't seen any of the predicted rain here yet, its not arrived. I'm sat here thinking do I don't I ride.




As soon as you leave, it will pour down.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> As soon as you leave, it will pour down.



I know, I'm going to pick somewhere close so when the rain arrives I can run for home from somewhere not to far out


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Hi


Owdo


----------



## The Jogger (10 Jun 2019)

Just walked back from an hour in the gym, body sorted then off to my AA meeting at 12 to sort of sort the mind,  Photo taken walking back from gym.


----------



## dickyknees (10 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> Rubbish weather here in North Wales for last two days. Hope it will improve by tomorrow as we are planning to go to South Stark on Anglesey to take pictures of puffins and have lunch somewhere. Fingers crossed.



 Any pictures or puffins?


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2019)

Well the rains stayed away so far, I'm in the Badgers Tearoom with coffee and a teacake, now can I ride home dry?


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2019)

Just got back from walking the dog. I am as damp as the dog.


----------



## roadrash (10 Jun 2019)

Started off bright and  sunny this morning, not lasted long


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2019)

We still have sun, but its bound to hiss down as soon as I leave home.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all from a soggy Barnet. Not much to say about the weather. looks like a day indoors.



Hairdryer?


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2019)

We've got rain now


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2019)

Same here. The rain has finally arrived.


----------



## gavroche (10 Jun 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Any pictures or puffins?


My 300 mm lens was nowhere strong enough to get a close up of the puffins so this the best I could do which is not much and that is after cropping it.



We still had a good day out and a good meal at the Sea Shanty restaurant in Treaddur Bay. Got some good shots of the lighthouse though.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> My 300 mm lens was nowhere strong enough to get a close up of the puffins so this the best I could do which is not much and that is after cropping it.
> View attachment 470226
> We still had a good day out and a good meal at the Sea Shanty restaurant in Treaddur Bay. Got some good shots of the lighthouse though.


Glad you enjoyed it.
Did you see the Choughs at South Stack?
I hope you walked the steps to the lighthouse......into the naughty corner if you didnt.
I think the sea shanty is a newish place. Cant recall it from 5 years ago.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> We haven't seen any of the predicted rain here yet, its not arrived. I'm sat here thinking do I don't I ride.



It was raining when I left the cafe, I thought about following the same loop I did on the way out, but instead just ran for home, arrived more than a bit soggy, got of the bike, parked it and dived in the shower. So a little 36 miler for me this morning, which is more miles than I was expecting.


----------



## dickyknees (10 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> My 300 mm lens was nowhere strong enough to get a close up of the puffins so this the best I could do which is not much and that is after cropping it.
> View attachment 470226
> We still had a good day out and a good meal at the Sea Shanty restaurant in Treaddur Bay. Got some good shots of the lighthouse though.



Looks like a razorbill on the cliffs but I could be wrong.

If I’m of a mind I’ll cycle to the very top of the hill, sit on the bench and watch the choughs’ fantastic flying displays. Then try and hit forty mph downhill

The Sea Shanty restaurant is a couple of years old and was built near the site of the old Sea Shanty cafe.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Looks like a razorbill on the cliffs but I could be wrong.
> 
> If I’m of a mind I’ll cycle to the very top of the hill, sit on the bench and watch the choughs’ fantastic flying displays. Then try and hit forty mph downhill
> 
> The Sea Shanty restaurant is a couple of years old and was built near the site of the old Sea Shanty cafe.


I think you are correct re Razorbill. I struggle with Razorbiil & Guillemot from a distance.
The lady that owned the old Seashanty cady worked in the Spar opposite.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2019)

While your weather is cr*p I thought I would cheer you up.
This is from our balcony. Sat with a cool beer......had enough sun for today.
BTW Welshie, you would not like it here. No mushy peas to be seen anywhere.


----------



## dickyknees (10 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The lady that owned the old Seashanty cady worked in the Spar opposite.



Maybe, the daughter of the owner Mrs Tyler, owned and ran the Gegin Fach in Four Mile Bridge.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 470230
> 
> While your weather is cr*p I thought I would cheer you up.
> This is from our balcony. Sat with a cool beer......had enough sun for today.
> BTW Welshie, you would not like it here. No mushy peas to be seen anywhere.




Dam. I am sure I could take a risk.


----------



## The Jogger (10 Jun 2019)

Anybody know what this is? I took it on Saturday.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2019)

The Jogger said:


> Anybody know what this is? I took it on Saturday.




Looks like an eagle of some kind. Where was it taken


----------



## GM (10 Jun 2019)

I reckon its a Griffon Vulture!


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 470230
> 
> While your weather is cr*p I thought I would cheer you up.
> This is from our balcony. Sat with a cool beer......had enough sun for today.
> BTW Welshie, you would not like it here. No mushy peas to be seen anywhere.


I can see your had some rain as that puddle looks quite deep


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2019)

The Jogger said:


> Anybody know what this is? I took it on Saturday.


Shitehawk


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 470230
> 
> While your weather is cr*p I thought I would cheer you up.
> This is from our balcony. Sat with a cool beer......had enough sun for today.
> BTW Welshie, you would not like it here. No mushy peas to be seen anywhere.


"Our Plaice" and "Kingfishers" do them. You must not be looking in the right places.


There's "Holly's" and "Finnegans" as well.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> We haven't seen any of the predicted rain here yet, its not arrived. I'm sat here thinking do I don't I ride.



What time did it arrive.....11:00?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 470230
> 
> While your weather is cr*p I thought I would cheer you up.
> This is from our balcony. Sat with a cool beer......had enough sun for today.
> BTW Welshie, you would not like it here. No mushy peas to be seen anywhere.



5th floor?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> 5th floor?


Which'd be the first floor. The Ground Floor or the First Floor?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which'd be the first floor. The Ground Floor or the First Floor?



Whichever one you want it to be


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What time did it arrive.....11:00?



About half eleven, just in time for my ride home.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> 5th floor?


7th


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2019)

Caravan thoroughly cleaned inside and out, ready for our next foray.
Knackered now! 
Hoping to get some cycling in this week.


----------



## gavroche (10 Jun 2019)

Fellow retirees, when do you find time to go for a ride on your bike? Personally, I find it hard for:.
a) the weather has to be right, I.e no rain or high winds.
b) other things to do like d.I.y or to do with the kids and grand children.
c) dog walking.
d) still work 3 days a week during school time.
Hopefully, with the end of school coming soon, I will have more time on my hands and the weather will be more reliable.
By the way, just back from a 13 mile ride now and loved it. 
How about you lot then?


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> d) still work 3 days a week during school time.


I think I may have spotted your problem.......


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> Fellow retirees, when do you find time to go for a ride on your bike? Personally, I find it hard for:.
> a) the weather has to be right, I.e no rain or high winds.
> b) other things to do like d.I.y or to do with the kids and grand children.
> c) dog walking.
> ...


As I have often said, I admit to being a fair weather cyclist. I also play golf twice a week (but can handle light rain or wind for that).
Spring/summer/autumn I try for one 10-15 miler and one 35ish miler with the odd 40-50 thrown in (if summer ever arrives)
We have some strange retirees on here (very very nice, but strange) that seem to do anything from 50 to 80 even in winter.
They may own up shortly


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Jun 2019)

I suppose i average 35 miles a ride two to three times a week(weather permitting) throughout the year.
I did buy a turbo trainer some years ago to use in the winter but got rid because it was to boring.
People think because you are retired your annual mileage will shoot up but in my case that's not true.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2019)

I would cycle a lot more if we could take the bikes away in the caravan with us. Unfortunately, our old doggie hates bikes - so she has to go in the kennels if we go on a cycling holiday. This becomes expensive for us and unfair on her if we do it too often. We try to limit her to a maximum of two kennel stays a year.
We've said we won't have another dog after this one, so we can do more cycle touring - guess we'll see how long that lasts!


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2019)

I cycle most days no matter what the weather. I use my bikes as my main transport, so if I am not out for a longish ride, I use it to do my shopping and errands on.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2019)

I do try to get out on the bike at least 3 times a week to do some hills. We do quite a lot of local shopping by bike as well.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2019)

@gavroche 
Those "strange" people I mentioned are starting to 'fess up .


----------



## The Jogger (10 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like an eagle of some kind. Where was it taken





GM said:


> I reckon its a Griffon Vulture!



Spot on, a Griffon Vulture, taken in Casares Spain.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 7th



A few bikes in the hotel?


----------



## GM (10 Jun 2019)

The Jogger said:


> Spot on, a Griffon Vulture, taken in Casares Spain.




We saw loads of them when we stayed in Montejaque, they nested on the side of the mountains.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> I would cycle a lot more if we could take the bikes away in the caravan with us. Unfortunately, our old doggie hates bikes - so she has to go in the kennels if we go on a cycling holiday. This becomes expensive for us and unfair on her if we do it too often. We try to limit her to a maximum of two kennel stays a year.
> We've said we won't have another dog after this one, so we can do more cycle touring - guess we'll see how long that lasts!


You're going about it the wrong way.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> As I have often said, I admit to being a fair weather cyclist. I also play golf twice a week (but can handle light rain or wind for that).
> Spring/summer/autumn I try for one 10-15 miler and one 35ish miler with the odd 40-50 thrown in (if summer ever arrives)
> We have some strange retirees on here (very very nice, but strange) that seem to do anything from 50 to 80 even in winter.
> They may own up shortly


What's wrong with cycling during the nights?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with cycling during the nights?


My nights are full of passionate romance, there is no time for cycling.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My nights are full of passionate romance, there is no time for cycling.


Get a Sociable!
You ride side by side, not one behind the other.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get a Sociable!
> You ride side by side, not one behind the other.


One behind the other is better.......


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> Fellow retirees, when do you find time to go for a ride on your bike? Personally, I find it hard for:.
> a) the weather has to be right, I.e no rain or high winds.
> b) other things to do like d.I.y or to do with the kids and grand children.
> c) dog walking.
> ...



I try and get in a couple of rides a week, 50 - 60 miles a ride if I can, if it's nice I'll try and ride a bit further, I'm riding about 4 -- 5000 miles a year, similar mileage to when I was working and commuting by bike.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> One behind the other is better.......


Back to back, they faced each other...


----------



## Cavalol (10 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My nights are full of passionate romance, there is no time for cycling.



Yeah, but being on your own doesn't really count 





Today's excitement has been dropping the recovery truck off at the garage, a very pleasant 3.5 mile walk from there to the P.O and back home again, then a trip to Liverpool to buy something else truly dreadful...


----------



## GM (10 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We have some strange retirees on here (very very nice, but strange) that seem to do anything from 50 to 80 even in winter.
> They may own up shortly




I'd like to mention, by the time I got home yesterday I'd clocked up 40 odd miles on the Brompton. With the brilliant Sunday London Ride.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> Fellow retirees, when do you find time to go for a ride on your bike? Personally, I find it hard for:.
> a) the weather has to be right, I.e no rain or high winds.
> b) other things to do like d.I.y or to do with the kids and grand children.
> c) dog walking.
> ...



a) - through my club we have official rides, weekends, Tuesday and Thursday (both training evenings). There is also a group of 10-12 retirees (and others who work shift patterns) who ride together through the week. Basically I have ride opportunities seven days a week. The retirees pick days when the weather is good and we do as we wish - it's basically Last of the Summer Wine on wheels. If the weather has been rubbish in the week I join a club ride at the weekend but this is becoming increasingly rare - we have a better dynamic in the retirees group.

b) I organise my life around my cycling. For example if I know I'm riding Monday and Wednesday then Tuesday will be housework day and Thursday DIY, allotment, garden or similar. The cycling isn't taking priority but everything else is generally moveable if my buddies say they are going out on a particular day

c) I don't have a dog but understand the issue. My one cycling friend with a dog takes him for an hour before the ride and then again in the evening. Quite often the retirees group delay starts, shorten rides etc. to allow people to attend to chores

d) give up work!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2019)

Morning peeps. As forecast the weather is crap. Pouring with rain and windy. Looks like a day indoors for me. Boiler being serviced this morning and Mrs P having her hair cut and highlights attended to - that's blown the budget for this week! Awful night's sleep - been awake since 2.30am and it's been like that for the past week, though generally sleeping till 4ish and then napping for the next 3-4 hours.

The last week has been one of ups and downs. Saturday I decided to start riding again, the impact of not riding on my mental well-being was increasing daily. A senior neuro sister and my wife both agreed if I listen to my body I should get on with it and cycle. Cleaned bike Sunday and did 15 miles, out with the retirees Monday for 52 miles, avg 15.2 and very pleased with that. All good and really enjoyed the ride and company. It was the right decision.

On the down side a dear friend is in a very bad place, I'm very worried. Trying to do the correct thing and help is hard. Getting the balance right is hard. I've been here before with another friend and I can see a tough few weeks/months ahead. I'm pretty sure this is why I haven't been sleeping.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2019)

Good morning from a very wet, soggy Powys. The weather forecast is for horrible weather for the next few days.


----------



## The Jogger (11 Jun 2019)

Good morning, I won't go on about the weather here, it's not fair really. I was in the gym yesterday and spoke to the resident (2 evenings a week) osteopath about my shoulder, 25€ for 45 mins a few weeks ago in Chichester £44 for 10 mins did 5 sessions with chiropractor so I'm in with him next week at the gym, the osteopath .
Builders arriving today to do work on the roof terrace, that'll be interesting trying to converse, God knows what we'll end up with


----------



## Paulus (11 Jun 2019)

Morning all. Looking out of the window at a grey damp soggy world. The dog will be walked first and then I have to attend the local Draculars at the hospital for some routine blood tests. I had a full MOT last year and although there were no adverse findings I am now on there radar.
Then, I am off with MrsP to buy a new lightweight suit for the wedding /holiday we are going to in Italy next month. Busy busy busy. The only time for a bike ride is to the hospital and back.


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2019)

Good morning from a very soggy Coventry, yoga this morning, carpet cleaner round dinner time, and an interesting repair to do this afternoon, my Good Ladies tri walker needs a new brake cable, something I've never done before, should be similar to changing a cable on a bike.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2019)

Morning all. 
Dropping caravan off into storage first thing, thendropping missus off at hairdressers and car off for a service.
May have to walk back home and pick car up later. Weather's not looking good.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning from a very wet, soggy Powys. The weather forecast is for horrible weather for the next few days.



Apparently its the middle of June


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning from a very wet, soggy Powys. The weather forecast is for horrible weather for the next few days.



Same for Lancashire.......absolute rubbish. Flaming June????


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Same for Lancashire.......absolute rubbish. Flaming June????




Maybe next year.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe next year.



Remember last year?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Remember last year?


I'm trying not to.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2019)

It's not going to rain today here in the not so sunny south


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Same for Lancashire.......absolute rubbish. Flaming June????


Dry in this part of Yorkshire. Overcast, but dry.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Remember last year?


Remember 2003


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Remember 2003


Remember 1976?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Jun 2019)

Poured down here yesterday.Been dry so far today but the clouds are gathering.
I am going out at lunchtime for a meal then we have got people round tonight to celebrate my birthday.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Remember 1976?




It was gorgeous weather. Really scorchio


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Remember 1976?


Ay, and '95.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ay, and '95.


And 1955.........


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2019)

And 1978 in Aussie 47c for a whole week


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Remember 2003



No


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Remember 1976?



Yes


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> No


You'd have loved it, your tyres got heavier the longer you were on the road.


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'd have loved it, your tyres got heavier the longer you were on the road.



I probably did love it, I just can't remember it


----------



## GM (11 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Poured down here yesterday.Been dry so far today but the clouds are gathering.
> I am going out at lunchtime for a meal then we have got people round tonight to celebrate my birthday.




Many Happy Returns. enjoy your day!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Jun 2019)

Thank you GM


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I am going out at lunchtime for a meal then we have got people round tonight to celebrate my birthday.


Old git!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm trying not to.


At least you have the pleasure of knowing that I am basking in the sunshine .
There, hasnt it made you feel better just thinking about it.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> At least you have the pleasure of knowing that I am basking in the sunshine .
> There, hasnt it made you feel better just thinking about it.




That one opinion i suppose.....


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Remember 1976?


Indeed I do. We had a week on Anglesey in May then 2 weeks in Cornwall in July. In those days we holidayed to get a sun tan and we were nearly black.
83? was also a brill year. We had just moved house and I was made redundant (the only time out of work in 53 years)....we had no money but a BBQ, home brew beer and wine..... a good 6 months.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Remember 1976?



Yep. I was working on a tree nursery. Spent the summer in the field, pruning, staking and hoeing. Looked like a Greek god with the hair, beard and deepest tan in Worcestershire...........................those were the days


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Poured down here yesterday.Been dry so far today but the clouds are gathering.
> I am going out at lunchtime for a meal then we have got people round tonight to celebrate my birthday.



Happy Birthday. Have a good one!


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Poured down here yesterday.Been dry so far today but the clouds are gathering.
> I am going out at lunchtime for a meal then we have got people round tonight to celebrate my birthday.


Happy Birthday


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2019)

My daughter was 1 years old and my son was 3 in 1976. Beautiful weather. I had to keep my son in the shade under a big umbrella.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Poured down here yesterday.Been dry so far today but the clouds are gathering.
> I am going out at lunchtime for a meal then we have got people round tonight to celebrate my birthday.



Many happy returns from me as well.


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2019)

Well that didn't go to plan, we had Mark coming in dinner time to clean our lounge carpet and Andy coming in tonight to measure up our back door and give us a quote. Late this morning I had two phone calls, one from mark saying he was running late and one from Andy to say he could come this this afternoon, I ended up having them both turn up at the same time.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My daughter was 1 years old and my son was 3 in 1976. Beautiful weather. I had to keep my son in the shade under a big umbrella.


We were on a family holiday in the Norfolk Broads on a boat. I got sunstroke!


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dry in this part of Yorkshire. Overcast, but dry.



Always seems different for you


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Remember 1976?



Remember summer??


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Well that didn't go to plan, we had Mark coming in dinner time to clean our lounge carpet and Andy coming in tonight to measure up our back door and give us a quote. Late this morning I had two phone calls, one from mark saying he was running late and one from Andy to say he could come this this afternoon, I ended up having them both turn up at the same time.



Bet the kettle was busy


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

Enjoy the day.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Poured down here yesterday.Been dry so far today but the clouds are gathering.
> I am going out at lunchtime for a meal then we have got people round tonight to celebrate my birthday.



Many happy returns even though its not the best of days


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep. I was working on a tree nursery. Spent the summer in the field, pruning, staking and hoeing. Looked like a Greek god with the hair, beard and deepest tan in Worcestershire...........................those were the days



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QptZ8tYZAkE


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My daughter was 1 years old and my son was 3 in 1976. Beautiful weather. I had to keep my son in the shade under a big umbrella.


What to keep the rain off


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Poured down here yesterday.Been dry so far today but the clouds are gathering.
> I am going out at lunchtime for a meal then we have got people round tonight to celebrate my birthday.


I must say, you dont look that old.
Happy (soggy) birthday


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> What to keep the rain off



Sarky bugger.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 470345
> 
> Enjoy the day.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (11 Jun 2019)

Had a lovely lunch
Thanks everybody for my birthday wishes.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Had a lovely lunch
> Thanks everybody for my birthday wishes.


Happy birthday.....hope you got


----------



## The Jogger (11 Jun 2019)

Happy Birthday TCS


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jun 2019)

Morning


----------



## The Jogger (12 Jun 2019)

Morning all, it's cloudy here...... 
Off to gym for an hour, then off for my conversation Spanish class with a local who teaches from her own house.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2019)

The Jogger said:


> Morning all, it's cloudy here......
> Off to gym for an hour, then off for my conversation Spanish class with a local who teaches from her own house.


When I was younger I saw an ad', in a phone box, for French lessons. I got quite a surprise when I got there


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2019)

Morning all. Hope you are not too soggy. Up early and did my stretches, went for a walk and also walked down and up 7 flights of steps.
I have just booked a bike for 4 hours. Just going to Alcudia plus a general pootle. Looking forward to that.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2019)

Good morning. It's still hissing down here.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jun 2019)

Morning all, a bit grey here at the moment. The dog will be walked as usual for an hour or two and the I shall be out pootling around the mean streets of Barnet getting fresh fruit and veg. The garden is too wet to do anything out there so after the pootle maybe a pint or two in the Mitre.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2019)

Good morning from a grey and soggy Coventry. I'm not impressed, I've had to put the heating on this morning.


----------



## Lee_M (12 Jun 2019)

More bloody rain in North Wales.

It's been raining constantly for the last 4 days, floods everywhere, luckily not in our house.

So can't take the car out, can't take the bike out, can't paint the soffits and fascias, and the guy trying to repoint the house is getting nowhere fast.

I wanted to move to Cornwall but no, the wife insisted it was back to the north west, as I keep reminding her.

I can't even drink my homebrew as the guy bringing my new regulator system can't get here.


----------



## screenman (12 Jun 2019)

Scorcher here, lazing outside beside the pool swim and brekkie done.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2019)

Good morning campers!  Grey
and very damp today. Poured down all night and I suspect will again soon.

I think I've found the way to help my friend. Just need to ruminate on this for a while. Feeling good about this.

Allotment plans cancelled due to weather. First thing is a visit to the GP to try and get a letter re my fitness to drive. DVLA are insisting on this to support my licence application. 

Hearing test this afternoon - one half of my marriage is going to feel justified after this. Just a question of which one..........

........and it's Canasta evening with good soup and wine.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2019)

Lee_M said:


> More bloody rain in North Wales.
> 
> It's been raining constantly for the last 4 days, floods everywhere, luckily not in our house.
> 
> ...




Wales isn't the only place suffering. I heard that down south they have had flooding as well.


----------



## Lee_M (12 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wales isn't the only place suffering. I heard that down south they have had flooding as well.



I don't care about them though


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2019)

Signing in for another day on planet pension.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2019)

Lee_M said:


> I don't care about them though


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2019)

GP agreed to write letter supporting my licence application. Hopefully this will discourage the DVLA waiting weeks to hear from my consultant.

Heavy, very wet drizzle now. Time to clear up the dumping ground otherwise known as the loft.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2019)

Well the loft is tidy. Have to wait for Mrs P to finish sowing before I can clean the room.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2019)

Lee_M said:


> I don't care about them though


Thats not nice. What about your CC retirees who live down sarf.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2019)

Now you know I really dont want to post these photos.....but I feel Welshie needs cheering up. Just enjoyed a 17 mile tootle (or bimble for our welsh friends). Re the ice cream. I was minding my own business when it sort of jumped out at me


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When I was younger I saw an ad', in a phone box, for French lessons. I got quite a surprise when I got there


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. It's still hissing down here.



Normal day then


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2019)

Yay! It's Chip Buttie Wednesday! 






Been into Barnstaple this morning and bought a couple of linen blazers ready for this summers heatwave.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yay! It's Chip Buttie Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 470445
> 
> ...



Were they in the half price sale?


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Were they in the half price sale?


LIDL special - £19.99 each.
Bargain!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 470441
> View attachment 470442
> 
> Now you know I really dont want to post these photos.....but I feel Welshie needs cheering up. Just enjoyed a 17 mile tootle (or bimble for our welsh friends). Re the ice cream. I was minding my own business when it sort of jumped out at me


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Yeah but look on the bright side you won't need any sunscreen


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well the loft is tidy. Have to wait for Mrs P to finish sowing before I can clean the room.


What's tha growing, indoors?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yay! It's Chip Buttie Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 470445
> 
> ...


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah but look on the bright side you won't need any sunscreen


SPF 20 at least.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah but look on the bright side you won't need any sunscreen




Ooooh. Numbnuts has made a few jokes.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 470450


I noticed that the front page of The Daily Star today carried a picture of a huge storm cloud over North Devon, with a suitably alarmist headline.




Photo was taken across the estuary from me; in fact, you can almost see my house.We had a bit of a shower, but little else.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> What's tha growing, indoors?



Cannabis........


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 470441
> View attachment 470442
> 
> Now you know I really dont want to post these photos.....but I feel Welshie needs cheering up. Just enjoyed a 17 mile tootle (or bimble for our welsh friends). Re the ice cream. I was minding my own business when it sort of jumped out at me



It looks lovely there.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> It look lovely there.


It is. Not too hot, so we can get things done in the morning (touristy things) then chill by the pool later.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Cannabis........


Won't tell a soul, promise.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 470441
> View attachment 470442
> 
> Now you know I really dont want to post these photos.....but I feel Welshie needs cheering up. Just enjoyed a 17 mile tootle (or bimble for our welsh friends). *Re the ice cream. I was minding my own business when it sort of jumped out at me*


So you jumped in, with no thought for your own safety, and ate the daylights out of it?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> So you jumped in, with no thought for your own safety, and ate the daylights out of it?


Sometimes a man's got to do what a man's got to do


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sometimes a man's got to do what a man's got to do


Doesn't explain why you did it though.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't explain why you did it though.


Did Superman explain why he did everything. There was a need so he acted, as did I.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Did Superman explain why he did everything. There was a need so he acted, as did I.


Yes.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 470450



Cheerful as ever


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sometimes a man's got to do what a man's got to do



Does that include Welshie?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Cheerful as ever


Why not?


----------



## Paulus (13 Jun 2019)

Good morning fellow retirees, looks like I'm the first up on the rank today. First, the weather report. It's wet. That scuppers our plans for today. MrsP and I have been married for 38 years today and we were going for a canal cruise from Camden along the Regents canal to Little Venice and back. It won't be any fun in the gloom and the rain. We will still go for a good lunch somewhere though. All the usual things to do first though, dog walking, and domestics. Life can be tough  no bike riding today.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jun 2019)

We have


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2019)

Hello world. Grey, raining, a miserable looking sort of day. I am wondering what to do today. Forecast is the same for Friday but significant improvement from Saturday for next ten days. We shall see.

Got a very supportive letter from GP yesterday re my driving licence application. Requested at 9.40 and ready by 1.00 - can't knock that. So that's five minutes of today accounted for as I whizz off the email to the DVLA.

Regardless of weather I think I'll have to get on the allotment or climb the walls in the house.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2019)

Well @Paulus , congrats and enjoy your day.
Nice one @PaulB , onwards and upwards.
Looks like a hot one here. We are getting a bus to the old historic town of Alcudia. I cycled through it yesterday and we will explore it today.
Breakfast first. Hotels seem to have lots of food choices but very little that attracts you (imo).
Have a nice retiired sort of day everyone


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2019)

Thanks @Dave7 much appreciated.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2019)

Good morning folks. Anyone seen Noah? I did phone him the other night and he said he was busy.  No chance of a bike ride today


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> Good morning fellow retirees, looks like I'm the first up on the rank today. First, the weather report. It's wet. That scuppers our plans for today. MrsP and I have been married for 38 years today and we were going for a canal cruise from Camden along the Regents canal to Little Venice and back. It won't be any fun in the gloom and the rain. We will still go for a good lunch somewhere though. All the usual things to do first though, dog walking, and domestics. Life can be tough  no bike riding today.



Congratulations, well done.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world. Grey, raining, a miserable looking sort of day. I am wondering what to do today. Forecast is the same for Friday but significant improvement from Saturday for next ten days. We shall see.
> 
> Got a very supportive letter from GP yesterday re my driving licence application. Requested at 9.40 and ready by 1.00 - can't knock that. So that's five minutes of today accounted for as I whizz off the email to the DVLA.
> 
> Regardless of weather I think I'll have to get on the allotment or climb the walls in the house.



Good news, things are moving along.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> MrsP and I have been married for 38 years today


Congrats......................well done Mrs Paulus for putting up with you! 

It is dry, bright and breezy here. Got an early run in as we are due rain later in the day. Sciatica still niggling away, but strangely didn't bother me when running. Bodies are weird things!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2019)

Congratulations @Paulus to you and Mrs P.


Morning everyone. Today just for a change we have .


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2019)

Currently lazing beside the pool, clear blue sky and not a cloud in sight.


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2019)

Congratulations to you both Paulus, have a great day.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> Currently lazing beside the pool, clear blue sky and not a cloud in sight.


Tell me again, where are you ?


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2019)

Think I'll stay in bed this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Good news, things are moving along.



Thank you. Yes it is. Got a marvellous letter from the GP supporting my application. With luck the DVLA won't feel the need to wait weeks for my very busy consultant to reply


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> MrsP and I have been married for 38 years today



Congratulations. 

My Mrs P and I will have been together 41 years come August and married for 39 in November. Did or where any of us able to look that far ahead in our youth? I know I couldn't.


----------



## The Jogger (13 Jun 2019)

Cloudy and breezy day here on the Costa del Sol, out for the rescue dog walking in the hills and maybe a wee road trip somewhere for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> Good morning fellow retirees, looks like I'm the first up on the rank today. First, the weather report. It's wet. That scuppers our plans for today. MrsP and I have been married for 38 years today and we were going for a canal cruise from Camden along the Regents canal to Little Venice and back. It won't be any fun in the gloom and the rain. We will still go for a good lunch somewhere though. All the usual things to do first though, dog walking, and domestics. Life can be tough  no bike riding today.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=x3RPQi8rDAI

13th June 1981
_"Snow was visible on the North Pennines above 2300ft with temps in the Highlands only reaching 1-2C. In Penrith, N Pennines, it was raining heavily with afternoon readings of just 4-5C, quite remarkable for daytime temps in early June and especially when temps touched 26C just days prior. Snow was visible over the N Pennines after the clouds broke."_

And the Queen was shot at.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world. Grey, raining, a miserable looking sort of day. I am wondering what to do today. Forecast is the same for Friday but significant improvement from Saturday for next ten days. We shall see.
> 
> Got a very supportive letter from GP yesterday re my driving licence application. Requested at 9.40 and ready by 1.00 - can't knock that. So that's five minutes of today accounted for as I whizz off the email to the DVLA.
> 
> Regardless of weather I think I'll have to get on the allotment or climb the walls in the house.


Will you be free climbing the house?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jun 2019)

Congrats to mr and mrs Paulas 
Just over 43 years for mrs TCS and i.
It's just started to rain here so no for me today.
Tomorrow looks better here so i am definitely going to get out.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> My Mrs P and I will have been together 41 years come August and married for 39 in November. Did or where any of us able to look that far ahead in our youth? I know I couldn't.


51 for us next month. As I often say, it seems just like yesterday......and we know what a crap day that was


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 51 for us next month. As I often say, it seems just like yesterday......and we know what a crap day that was


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2019)

Well......I suppose I'd better get up.
It's going to be one of those 'can't be arsed' type of days.
Still, looking on the bright side, it's nice to be able to have the option.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 51 for us next month. As I often say, it seems just like yesterday......and we know what a crap day that was


Well '68 was
_"The temperature rose above 32C. on the first day of the month, but after a few spots of thundery rain, contaminated by Saharan dust, the 2nd was less hot, and the 3rd was sunny but cool and fresh. The rest of the first week was dry and rather warm with sunny spells. It then became unsettled at times, and on the 10th it was cool and wet with 24mm of rain and a high of only 17C Cool and cloudy northerly winds developed several times during the rest of July."_


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=evETS8_WFGE


----------



## GM (13 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> Good morning fellow retirees, looks like I'm the first up on the rank today. First, the weather report. It's wet. That scuppers our plans for today. MrsP and I have been married for 38 years today and we were going for a canal cruise from Camden along the Regents canal to Little Venice and back. It won't be any fun in the gloom and the rain. We will still go for a good lunch somewhere though. All the usual things to do first though, dog walking, and domestics. Life can be tough  no bike riding today.




Congratulations to you both. The canal cruise sounds brill, enjoy!


----------



## Cavalol (13 Jun 2019)

Millennium Path today not much better than yesterday. Dog doesn't like going that way anyhow, but it's a popular route with cyclists. Not a complaint though, we're lucky to have it to use.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> Congratulations to you both. The canal cruise sounds brill, enjoy!


We organised a canal cruise for our 45th. Weather was iffy but fortunately didnt ruin it. S.I.L brought a disposable BBQ and we supplied the ale.....it was a good memory.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well '68 was
> _"The temperature rose above 32C. on the first day of the month, but after a few spots of thundery rain, contaminated by Saharan dust, the 2nd was less hot, and the 3rd was sunny but cool and fresh. The rest of the first week was dry and rather warm with sunny spells. It then became unsettled at times, and on the 10th it was cool and wet with 24mm of rain and a high of only 17C Cool and cloudy northerly winds developed several times during the rest of July."_
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=evETS8_WFGE



Nice one, thanks for that. Married the 27th and went to Scarborough for our honeymoon, it was dry but bl**dy freezing a lot of the time.


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2019)

Just popped over to Calis to see the amazing sunset they have there, on the way back across Fethiye bay the sky was slight with a lightning storm, currently sitting outside at our favourite interesting dinner.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one, thanks for that. Married the 27th and went to Scarborough for our honeymoon, it was dry but bl**dy freezing a lot of the time.


14°C freezing!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2019)

Morning folks. We had torrential rain all nigjt. Calm now, just very misty. 


Am I first today?


----------



## Paulus (14 Jun 2019)

Morning all, guess what, it is raining again. Only lightly but still going. It is due to stop later on this morning.


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2019)

Lazing around the pool as I write this, thought I saw a cloud but it was just a puff of that disgusting vape stuff. The village back home is flooded in places and does not look good.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. We had torrential rain all nigjt. Calm now, just very misty.
> 
> 
> Am I first today?


Nah, I was here ages ago but didn't have anything exciting to say. Lol.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jun 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (14 Jun 2019)

I was meant to meet the guys this morning but 60 miles in pouring rain? Really?

Forecast is much improved from tomorrow onwards and my club has rides on Saturday and Sunday.

I mentioned my friend who's having a tough time, hasn't ridden for a long while. Well I'm getting the bike shortly, I shall TLC it and we will be back on the road together for the first time in too long. Very happy about this.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2019)

Wotcha!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2019)

Cooler here today which is nice as we plan to walk into Peurto Pollensa, not too far.....approx 3 or 4 miles there and back.
Set to be hot later on so a few hours around the pool (with a beer) maybe on the cards.
We are debating an upgrade from b&b to A/I for next week. It will cost a fair wedge but eating out is very expensive so, by the time you add drinks there is not much difference.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2019)

Yay! It's Friday! 
Beach walk with doggie this morning, followed by a stroll down to the village for a few pints of wallop and fish & chips...............not that I'm a creature of habit...........


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cooler here today which is nice as we plan to walk into Peurto Pollensa, not too far.....approx 3 or 4 miles there and back.
> Set to be hot later on so a few hours around the pool (with a beer) maybe on the cards.
> We are debating an upgrade from b&b to A/I for next week. It will cost a fair wedge but eating out is very expensive so, by the time you add drinks there is not much difference.



Nice walk we have done it a few times.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. We had torrential rain all nigjt. Calm now, just very misty.
> 
> 
> Am I first today?



Have a lie in then?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cooler here today which is nice as we plan to walk into Peurto Pollensa, not too far.....approx 3 or 4 miles there and back.
> Set to be hot later on so a few hours around the pool (with a beer) maybe on the cards.
> We are debating an upgrade from b&b to A/I for next week. It will cost a fair wedge but eating out is very expensive so, by the time you add drinks there is not much difference.



Do you mean old town Pollensa?


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2019)

Poppies along The American Road on the old D Day beach assault training area across the road from me. Quite apt considering this week in history.


----------



## derrick (14 Jun 2019)

Busy day today. Priced up a job. Had a beer. Nice being retired i can pick and choose what i want to do.and when i want to do it. Never a dull moment.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cooler here today which is nice as we plan to walk into Peurto Pollensa, not too far.....approx 3 or 4 miles there and back.
> Set to be hot later on so a few hours around the pool (with a beer) maybe on the cards.
> We are debating an upgrade from b&b to A/I for next week. It will cost a fair wedge but eating out is very expensive so, by the time you add drinks there is not much difference.


You were too late with your towels on the sun loungers, again.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Seems to be todays tune

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YZUE4_PtOk0


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2019)

derrick said:


> Priced up a job......... ............Nice being retired.


I think I can spot a dichotomy there..........


----------



## derrick (14 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> I think I can spot a dichotomy there..........


I need to do the odd job. It keeps me out of the pub.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2019)

derrick said:


> I need to do the odd job. It keeps me out of the pub.


And that's a good thing?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Do you mean old town Pollensa?


No.....along the pine walk and see how far we get.
We walked into the port then got the bus to old town on Sunday, for the market. I then did the 365 steps 
IMO its too far to walk AND explore THEN walk back.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You were too late with your towels on the sun loungers, again.


Haha.....people are putting towels out at 06.30 
I suggested to Mrs D that she could just stay there all night and save me a fight but no chance.
I told her straight, next time I am asking @welsh dragon to come away with me.
There is a pub 200 yards away advertising pie and mushy peas


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Haha.....people are putting towels out at 06.30
> I suggested to Mrs D that she could just stay there all night and save me a fight but no chance.
> I told her straight, next time I am asking @welsh dragon to come away with me.
> There is a pub 200 yards away advertising pie and mushy peas




There is something seriously wrong with you. But you are funny.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Haha.....people are putting towels out at 06.30
> I suggested to Mrs D that she could just stay there all night and save me a fight but no chance.
> I told her straight, next time I am asking @welsh dragon to come away with me.
> There is a pub 200 yards away advertising pie and mushy peas


Finnegan's by any chance?

You could of course sleep on the sun lounger. Spreading over onto the second one.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There is something seriously wrong with you. But you are funny.


Mrs D says the same......but without the "funny" part


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2019)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## Lee_M (14 Jun 2019)

Spent yesterday in the rain fixing guttering, replacing roof joists, taking down a tv aerial

Today its dry, and what have i been doing? consolidating the cycle club membership lists inside!

on the upside I'm sure I'll have pissed off the freeloaders who hadn't rejoined but still had access to our rides pages :-)


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You were too late with your towels on the sun loungers, again.



Dont get too many Germans in the Polly Park


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No.....along the pine walk and see how far we get.
> We walked into the port then got the bus to old town on Sunday, for the market. I then did the 365 steps
> IMO its too far to walk AND explore THEN walk back.



Did it once and agreed its too much in one go.
I hope you made it to the end to the military base. Its certainly a nice walk down there and back. It goos when the planes are up flying and practising landing in the bay and scooping it up before doing the drops. That base has an interesting history and how the Germans constructed it so quickly in the mid 30's


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Haha.....people are putting towels out at 06.30
> I suggested to Mrs D that she could just stay there all night and save me a fight but no chance.
> I told her straight, next time I am asking @welsh dragon to come away with me.
> There is a pub 200 yards away advertising pie and mushy peas



Welshie will be like putty in yoir hands


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There is something seriously wrong with you. But you are funny.



You wont be able to get enough


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2019)

Back from my local now.
3 pints of Bath Ales 'Gem Gold' - Fish & Chips - and 2 squares of cherry shortcake demolished.
Executive afternoon power nap on the horizon..........


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did it once and agreed its too much in one go.
> I hope you made it to the end to the military base. Its certainly a nice walk down there and back. It goos when the planes are up flying and practising landing in the bay and scooping it up before doing the drops. That base has an interesting history and how the Germans constructed it so quickly in the mid 30's


Unfortunately a slight case of Spanish tummy cut that walk short . Hope to do it early tomorrow.
I watched the planes scooping and dropping water in the bay while on my ride. I thought it was from the Alcudia end but have I got that wrong ?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Cheerz me dearz!
> 
> View attachment 470677


Inability to keep the camera still whilst taking photo...


Lyon


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2019)

Funny ending to our walk. As I said, Mrs D got Spanish tum so we jumped a taxi back. When we got to the hotel she went inside while I sorted the fair out.
The driver said "you wife has not waited for you"?
I said "no, she isnt well".
He said "ahh she is rushing for a big sh*t yes"?
I nearly fell out of the taxi laughing.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Inability to keep the camera still whilst taking photo...


We had a minor earth tremor; you'll probably read about it in tomorrow's newspaper.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Back from my local now.
> 3 pints of Bath Ales 'Gem Gold' - Fish & Chips - and 2 squares of cherry shortcake demolished.
> Executive afternoon power nap on the horizon..........



Awake now?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Unfortunately a slight case of Spanish tummy cut that walk short . Hope to do it early tomorrow.
> I watched the planes scooping and dropping water in the bay while on my ride. I thought it was from the Alcudia end but have I got that wrong ?



The base is right at the end of the Pine Walk, its all fenced off at the very end where you have to turn left left to go back on to the road. Wiggos place is on the Pine Walk, not sure which one though.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Funny ending to our walk. As I said, Mrs D got Spanish tum so we jumped a taxi back. When we got to the hotel she went inside while I sorted the fair out.
> The driver said "you wife has not waited for you"?
> I said "no, she isnt well".
> He said "ahh she is rushing for a big sh*t yes"?
> I nearly fell out of the taxi laughing.


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2019)

Just had a long siesta, off out for dinner or break soon, not sure which as we were asleep that long.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> We had a minor earth tremor; you'll probably read about it in tomorrow's newspaper.


Why doesn't the liquid reflect that. Or was it a really localised one?


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why doesn't the liquid reflect that. Or was it a really localised one?


It was on the next table......


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> We had a minor earth tremor; you'll probably read about it in tomorrow's newspaper.



Surprised Classic didnt seem to know about it?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2019)

@welsh dragon 
See that sign. Fish finger bap and mushy peas €4.50. I know how to treat a woman.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 470759
> 
> @welsh dragon
> See that sign. Fish finger bap and mushy peas €4.50. I know how to treat a woman.




Wow. What a gentleman you are.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 470759
> 
> @welsh dragon
> See that sign. Fish finger bap and mushy peas €4.50. I know how to treat a woman.


Supermarket own brand?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. What a gentleman you are.


I think "gentleman" is pushing it but I feel complimented


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think "gentleman" is pushing it but I feel complimented


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think "gentleman" is pushing it but I feel complimented


It's the fish finger buttie that did it!


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2019)

.....I think it's morning, but it is very dark


----------



## screenman (15 Jun 2019)

Morning all, sitting beside the pool and there are a few clouds in the sky, but hey ho we get what we are given.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, sitting beside the pool and there are a few clouds in the sky, but hey ho we get what we are given.


Tell me again, were are you ?


----------



## GM (15 Jun 2019)

Morning all. Nice bright start to the day here in the capital. Off to the west country today for a wedding, that's my excuse for being up at silly o'clock


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2019)

07.30 here (06.30 in real money)
I am sat on the balcony, sun is shining, sky is blue and its already hot.
Plan is...... 
a bit of sunbathng
A bit of breckie
Then that walk into peurto Pollenca.


----------



## The Jogger (15 Jun 2019)

Morning, off out shortly for a good walk with Mrs J so that'll be slow, then into the village square for churros and coffee, the weather is well, nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2019)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Nice bright start to the day here in the capital. Off to the west country today for a wedding, that's my excuse for being up at silly o'clock


Whereabouts in the West Country?
We've got a posh wedding to go to in the Cotswolds at the end of August.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2019)

Good morning, late this morning, suns shinning here, rain later, late up this morning, I've got a line full of washing out and our sons down with us for the fathers Day weekend.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2019)

Hello!

It's not raining!!!!!!! 

Get up. Bike 5 miles to feed son's cat. Bike home. Feed neighbour's cat. Feed neighbour's chickens. Take in post for two neighbours. Repeat twice daily morning and evening for a week.

The lesson here is to go on holiday at the same time as everyone else.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2019)

Just having a coffee and browsing through the forum. Is it me or is there far less of interest to read on here these days? Have I just moved on in life?


----------



## david k (15 Jun 2019)

I hope to stay alive long enough to contribute to this thread


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2019)

david k said:


> I hope to stay alive long enough to contribute to this thread



Keep riding and you will


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2019)

The sun is shining!!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just having a coffee and browsing through the forum. Is it me or is there far less of interest to read on here these days? Have I just moved on in life?




There is less arguing on some parts of the forum I think. I don't tend to go there much as it seems to be the same old same old stuff. The Ebikes thread was quite boring as it appeared the OP only wanted to hear from people who agreed with him to reply to it.

Not unhappy to not see some of the unpleasant aspects gone though .


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> .....I think it's morning, but it is very dark


Eyelids open can help.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tell me again, here are you ?


He's there, and you're not here!


----------



## Paulus (15 Jun 2019)

david k said:


> I hope to stay alive long enough to contribute to this thread


Another new member for the retirement/ economically inactive thread. Welcome David.
Hooray, the sun is shining


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hello!
> 
> It's not raining!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You get post twice a day!


----------



## GM (15 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Whereabouts in the West Country?
> We've got a posh wedding to go to in the Cotswolds at the end of August.




Not that far west, Wiltshire near the Cotswolds. Half way there at the moment!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> Not that far west, Wiltshire near the Cotswolds. Half way there at the moment!



Mrs GM driving then!!


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2019)

Just got back from a 7 mile walk in the .......well it was showers


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2019)

Just returned from a ride to Barnstaple and back in time to see the D Day celebration fly in on the beach. The planes come in directly over the top of our bungalow, so we'll have a ringside seat. 
https://sauntondday.co.uk/


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2019)

@172traindriver . We did that walk. Very pleasant although it got HOT towards the end

We found"wiggos place'. Its called Tolos. We stopped off for a cool beer. Sadly there was a group of cyclists there determined to give us all a bad name by seeing which of them could (false) laugh and swear the loudest.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 470862
> View attachment 470863
> @172traindriver . We did that walk. Very pleasant although it got HOT towards the end
> 
> We found"wiggos place'. Its called Tolos. We stopped off for a cool beer. Sadly there was a group of cyclists there determined to give us all a bad name by seeing which of them could (false) laugh and swear the loudest.


No manners. There's one of them sat at the table still wearing his headwear.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2019)

Rain has stopped play - three times now. Given up in the garden. Had a shower.

Mrs P and I are going to play Canasta.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Rain has stopped play - three times now. Given up in the garden. Had a shower.
> 
> Mrs P and I are going to play Canasta.



We're in the middle of a wet day Scrabble-fest: currently losing 0-6 to the very smart Lovely Wife. 

Grrrr!


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We're in the middle of a wet day Scrabble-fest: currently losing 0-6 to the very smart Lovely Wife.
> 
> Grrrr!


Drop an "r", and that's a 4 point word minmum.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Rain has stopped play - three times now. Given up in the garden.* Had a shower.*
> 
> Mrs P and I are going to play Canasta.


Inside I hope!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Inside I hope!



Both really!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We're in the middle of a wet day Scrabble-fest: currently losing 0-6 to the very smart Lovely Wife.
> 
> Grrrr!


Look on the bright side.....its safer than winning 6-0


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There is less arguing on some parts of the forum I think. I don't tend to go there much as it seems to be the same old same old stuff. The Ebikes thread was quite boring as it appeared the OP only wanted to hear from people who agreed with him to reply to it.
> 
> Not unhappy to not see some of the unpleasant aspects gone though .



Yes I wasn't looking for controversy and like you don't like the arguments and name calling which used to occur.

I was thinking of this from a cycling perspective. I find fewer and fewer threads which I'm interested to read.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yes I wasn't looking for controversy and like you don't like the arguments and name calling which used to occur.
> I was thinking of this from a cycling perspective. I find fewer and fewer threads which I'm interested to read.


I think the same sometimes, maybe it is time to move on, but where too
YACF - to clicky
Cyles UK - boring


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yes I wasn't looking for controversy and like you don't like the arguments and name calling which used to occur.
> 
> I was thinking of this from a cycling perspective. I find fewer and fewer threads which I'm interested to read.



I agree. On the other hand there are only so many discussions you can have I suppose regarding bikes and I think everything to do with bikes has been done to death now.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I agree. On the other hand there are only so many discussions you can have I suppose regarding bikes and I think everything to do with bikes has been done to death now.


Buy a recumbent!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Buy a recumbent!




Nah.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nah.


No sense of adventure.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nah.


Unicycle?
There's a downhill off-road course, or two, in Powys.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There is less arguing on some parts of the forum I think. I don't tend to go there much as it seems to be the same old same old stuff. The Ebikes thread was quite boring as it appeared the OP only wanted to hear from people who agreed with him to reply to it.
> 
> Not unhappy to not see some of the unpleasant aspects gone though .



its been quiet on here over the last few weeks, the trouble is that we've covered the common cycle stuff multiple times and there's only so much you can say about these topics.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2019)

Most of my forums are the same, naturist, fishing, kayaking once you have been on it a few years the whole topic just repeats it's self, maybe it is time for the old one's to move on and leave the young ones to carry on, as by all accounts they seem to know more than us........


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Most of my forums are the same, naturist, fishing, kayaking once you have been on it a few years the whole topic just repeats it's self, maybe it is time for the old one's to move on and leave the young ones to carry on, as by all accounts they seem to know more than us........


Less of the old, if you don't mind.

@welsh dragon was elsewhere it seems.
http://www.herpetofauna.co.uk/forum/welsh-dragon_topic3844.html


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Less of the old, if you don't mind.
> 
> @welsh dragon was elsewhere it seems.
> http://www.herpetofauna.co.uk/forum/welsh-dragon_topic3844.html


At least he left "farts" out of his comment so be gratedul you are only old


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2019)

At least the Retirement thread has an unending supply of new members in the pipeline.
I reckon it'll be the last thread standing.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Less of the old, if you don't mind.
> 
> @welsh dragon was elsewhere it seems.
> http://www.herpetofauna.co.uk/forum/welsh-dragon_topic3844.html


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> At least the Retirement thread has an unending supply of new members in the pipeline.
> I reckon it'll be the last thread standing.




No doubt about it.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7 is from the Rebel County, not Cheshire!
> https://mobile.twitter.com/dave7o


This is worrying -you're starting to live up to your signature line.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 470862
> View attachment 470863
> @172traindriver . We did that walk. Very pleasant although it got HOT towards the end
> 
> We found"wiggos place'. Its called Tolos. We stopped off for a cool beer. Sadly there was a group of cyclists there determined to give us all a bad name by seeing which of them could (false) laugh and swear the loudest.



Rochelle Gilmore also used to have a bike up in there.
Wiggo and Phil Griffiths both have places on the Pine Walk. One has the upstairs place and the other one is below.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jun 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2019)

Morning folks from a damp moist Wales


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2019)

Morning all. 07.30 here and to borrow a phrase off Welshie, its scorchio.
About to enjoy breckie than I may go for a ride (not sure if its today or tomorrow).
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jun 2019)

Mornin' Well it is sunny with blue and white sky. The trees are moving which means up on the main road it will windy. Probably a head wind.

Still too good to waste. Quick bowl of porridge and then on the bike to turn the cat feeding run in to a 20/25 miler.

Eldest son expected around 10.00 before he flies to Denmark for work. What a jet setter!!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mornin' Well it is sunny with blue and white sky. The trees are moving which means up on the main road it will windy. Probably a head wind.
> 
> Still too good to waste. Quick bowl of porridge and then on the bike to turn the cat feeding run in to a 20/25 miler.
> 
> Eldest son expected around 10.00 before he flies to Denmark for work. What a jet setter!!


What an expensive place that is. Only been once but needed a mortgage for a beer.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2019)




----------



## screenman (16 Jun 2019)

Sat by the pool again wondering whether to come back for two weeks or just 11days in a few months time. Cloudless blue sky and I guess about 24c here at 9.30am.


----------



## Paulus (16 Jun 2019)

Morning all, looking out of the window the clouds are gathering once again. More showers forecast during the day. Even the dog is starting to get a bit cheesed off.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, looking out of the window the clouds are gathering once again. More showers forecast during the day. Even the dog is starting to get a bit cheesed off.




I started to get cheesed off about 6 months ago.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jun 2019)

Wet, damp and miserable.......and the weather is no better


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. 07.30 here and to borrow a phrase off Welshie, its scorchio.
> About to enjoy breckie than I may go for a ride (not sure if its today or tomorrow).
> Enjoy your day everyone.



Thats about a thousand times better than in this country 
Have a lovely day


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks from a damp moist Wales



This weather is so depressing


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> This weather is so depressing[/QUOT
> 
> Yep


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2019)

Taking doggie for walkies in Ilfracombe this morning then going for a stroll down to the village for Sunday lunch.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Taking doggie for walkies in Ilfracombe this morning then going for a stroll down to the village for Sunday lunch.



Hopefully dry for you


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What an expensive place that is. Only been once but needed a mortgage for a beer.



I've never been but my lad says the same. Fortunately his hotel and meals are covered by the company. HQ is in Denmark.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've never been but my lad says the same. Fortunately his hotel and meals are covered by the company. HQ is in Denmark.


I was too young to buy a beer when I went to Denmark.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jun 2019)

Well did I say blue and white sky??? .........more like grey and miserable. Predicted headwind was there but managed to turn it in to a tail wind on a nice circuit. Mind you I had to climb the notorious Sheephouse first to earn it.

20 miles and feel very good. Will probably ride over to see No.2 son this afternoon if it's not lashing down.

No.3 son, he of the cats, phoned at 8.00 from Gadansk. Happy Father's Day Dad. Interrupted my ride!!


----------



## Paulus (16 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> I was too young to buy a beer when I went to Denmark.


Not enough pocket money?


----------



## The Jogger (16 Jun 2019)

A bit tired today so going to miss the dog walking, barbecue at neighbours this evening, couldn't be bothered but will go. I think it's a bit of a fuzzy head day today. Anyway, on a positive, weather still nice.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2019)

The Jogger said:


> A bit tired today so going to miss the dog walking, barbecue at neighbours this evening, couldn't be bothered but will go. I think it's a bit of a fuzzy head day today. Anyway, on a positive, weather still nice.


Weather nice ??? Where are you ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jun 2019)

Miserable start today but the sun is at least trying to put in an appearance.

CBA with bike riding today due to very late night.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2019)

Cake day today. It was cake day yesterday as well. Mr WD ate most of the one from yesterday. He will probably eat most of the one for today as well.

He is a greedy oinker.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2019)

Its 13:00 local time and we are sat in the shade. I am about to enjoy a beer while Mrs D is having vodka & fresh orange.
Did I mention that its sunny and hot with wall to wall blue sky


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its 13:00 local time and we are sat in the shade. I am about to enjoy a beer while Mrs D is having vodka & fresh orange.
> Did I mention that its sunny and hot with wall to wall blue sky




Go away.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2019)

Gorgeous sunny afternoon in North Devon.







Taken outside my local a moment ago.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Cake day today. It was cake day yesterday as well. Mr WD ate most of the one from yesterday. He will probably eat most of the one for today as well.
> He is a greedy oinker.


After reading your post I just made a fruit cake


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> After reading your post I just made a fruit cake


After reading your post, I had to have another pint of Adnams 'Broadside'.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Cake day today. It was cake day yesterday as well. Mr WD ate most of the one from yesterday. He will probably eat most of the one for today as well.
> 
> He is a greedy oinker.



You need to keep him lean or he wont be up for it


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its 13:00 local time and we are sat in the shade. I am about to enjoy a beer while Mrs D is having vodka & fresh orange.
> Did I mention that its sunny and hot with wall to wall blue sky



If not before, you just have


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> After reading your post, I had to have another pint of Adnams 'Broadside'.
> 
> View attachment 471002



Doggie happy after walkies?


----------



## The Jogger (16 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Weather nice ??? Where are you ?


Casares near Estepona, Spain


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Doggie happy after walkies?


Not as happy as me!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its 13:00 local time and we are sat in the shade. I am about to enjoy a beer while Mrs D is having vodka & fresh orange.
> Did I mention that its sunny and hot with wall to wall blue sky


You are not a proper cyclist. There is no cake with that coffee.
Actually I dont eat cake myself


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Gorgeous sunny afternoon in North Devon.
> 
> View attachment 470986
> 
> ...



Nice village!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jun 2019)

The Jogger said:


> View attachment 471007
> View attachment 471008
> 
> Casares near Estepona, Spain



I'm jealous - looks lovely!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm jealous - looks lovely!




I'm jealous as there is no rain


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice village!


It does us for now........


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm jealous as there is no rain



What would you do without the rain?
Could you cope?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm jealous as there is no rain


Not long off here and sun is back out, but for how long!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What would you do without the rain?
> Could you cope?




I'm sure I could manage somehow. It would be a tough job but hey ho.


----------



## The Jogger (16 Jun 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm jealous - looks lovely!


It's a cracking little mountain village, quite well known for it's eagles, vultures and being pretty village.


----------



## Lee_M (16 Jun 2019)

Spin class then quick trip to b&q to buy new drainpipes and fittings, to find it's cheaper to buy online and get delivered tomorrow for free, so ordered them whilst in the shop and then came home to watch the touring cars and snooze.

Double win


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm sure I could manage somehow. It would be a tough job but hey ho.



You'd be sunbathing then


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jun 2019)

I started to say to Mrs P "Shall we have those lamb chops with ........."

Mrs P interrupted with "You don't have to cook tonight. It's Father's Day"


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I started to say to Mrs P "Shall we have those lamb chops with ........."
> 
> Mrs P interrupted with "You don't have to cook tonight. It's Father's Day"


So you will be going hungry then ??


----------



## Paulus (16 Jun 2019)

Off out to an Italian restaurant tonight, not for fathers day, but a belated wedding celebration of a friend of ours. She got remarried a few weeks back, but didn't invite any guests. I think she is now a little embarrassed , so we are meeting up tonight with a group of friends to meet the new husband.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So you will be going hungry then ??



She's not back from tennis yet!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jun 2019)

Wine, chocolates and three sessions at the Manchester Velodrome. Happy Father's Day!!


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2019)

Morning all fellow students of retirement. Up early this morning because one of the cats came up and woke me up. A nice sunny start to the day so far.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2019)

Good morning all from planet Majorca where it is another fine and sunny day.
Bike ride today, just a 20ish trundle stopping off whenever the mood takes me. I have my binoculars with me......wrong time of the year for estuary birds but it makes it a more interesting trundle.
Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2019)

Morning folks.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2019)

Hello people. The optimist says the sun is shining, the realist says take you're rain jacket and wear a winter jersey.

Out for a 60 miler this morning with the Silver Eagles or Last of the Summer Wine club both of which our younger club members have named our little group!! The former shows some respect.

Tea out in Manchester followed by The Book of Mormon at the Palace Theatre.

Izzy whizzy let's get busy


----------



## Dirk (17 Jun 2019)

Morning all.
Out for a ride on our bestest bikes this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jun 2019)




----------



## GM (17 Jun 2019)

Morning all. Looks like it's going to be an alright sort of day, no rain.

Any King Crimson fans here, only they're doing a gig at the Royal Albert Hall this week, and Groupon are doing best seat available tickets for £30. We're going on Wednesday.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jun 2019)

Ready to go.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2019)

My washing is out now. I don't know for how long though.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My washing is out now. I don't know for how long though.


Headline news in north wales' Gazette.
"3 men suffocated when a large pair of bloomers blew off the line and landed in the next garden. Medical staff say they could not be saved as the damage was too severe".


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2019)

Back from my ride. I wanted a 20 but settled for 17. Strange bike, not set up for me, big knobbly tyres and 25° so it was hard work for a shortish ride (and it only cost €6 for 4 hours).
About to get stuck into crusty cobs, eggs, cheese and a bottle of rosè wine. I have had worse days


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Headline news in north wales' Gazette.
> "3 men suffocated when a large pair of bloomers blew off the line and landed in the next garden. Medical staff say they could not be saved as the damage was too severe".


----------



## Dirk (17 Jun 2019)

Back from our 22 miler now.
Forecast was for white cloud - not a mention of rain.
What did it do?
We got to the highest point on the ride and the heavens opened!
@#%*&$@% weather forecasters!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Back from our 22 miler now.
> Forecast was for white cloud - not a mention of rain.
> What did it do?
> We got to the highest point on the ride and the heavens opened!
> @#%*&$@% weather forecasters!


Similar to my ride then. Got to the highest point and..... 
........
........
More sunshine 
Sorry to be bitchy, its that 2nd glass of wine that did it.


----------



## Lee_M (17 Jun 2019)

Missed the club rides this weekend due to major DIY tasks.

Good job really. I'm known to be a jinx, so I'm sure I'd have got the blame for the snapped ulna that happened.

Thinking my retirement should have less cycling and more spin classes, especially like Sunday's class, which thewas based on the soundtrack for the Shrek movies. Awesome fun!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Looks like it's going to be an alright sort of day, no rain.
> 
> Any King Crimson fans here, only they're doing a gig at the Royal Albert Hall this week, and Groupon are doing best seat available tickets for £30. We're going on Wednesday. [/QUOTE.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 Jun 2019)

I don't know how my comments were in the quote box as well.........Must have had a senior moment


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (17 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 471192
> 
> Ready to go.



Nice bikes Dirk.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2019)

I had a bonus this morning, a dry bike ride, I abandoned the long ride this morning once I'd seen the tree's out the back being blown horizontal by the wind and headed for Sutton Cheney, when I came out the cafe and it was still dry I took the scenic route home, a hard but enjoyable ride, slow into the wind but flying with it behind me, 58 miles for me this morning.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Nice bikes Dirk.


Thankyou - we treated ourselves for our 60th birthdays some time ago.


----------



## dickyknees (17 Jun 2019)

Just like the Med except the tide has gone out!


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2019)

I have signed up to a drug trial for a new pain killer drug for Arthritis, especially in the knees and hips. I have passed the phone interview, so tomorrow I will cycle over to the Mount Vernon Hospital near Rickmansworth for a MRI scan and a talk to the doctor about everything that is involved. I still may not be what they are looking for, but anything that may help the pain I sometimes suffer in my right knee will help.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> I have signed up to a drug trial for a new pain killer drug for Arthritis, especially in the knees and hips. I have passed the phone interview, so tomorrow I will cycle over to the Mount Vernon Hospital near Rickmansworth for a MRI scan and a talk to the doctor about everything that is involved. I still may not be what they are looking for, but anything that may help the pain I sometimes suffer in my right knee will help.




Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2019)

What an excellent ride. 55 miles, 14.9avg. Happy! Dry all the way to the cafe. Poured down all the way home.

Now found a TOM in Manchester while Mrs P browses in shops we can't afford. I mean why? Just why bother?

Hammering down in Manchester. Wetter than my ride.

Decided on Armenian restaurant for tea.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Just like the Med except the tide has gone out!
> 
> View attachment 471235


Ahh Porth Daffarch yes ???


----------



## dickyknees (17 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh Porth Daffarch yes ???



Porthdafarch, yes. Sunny, wind force 6, gusting 7. Empty beach, apart from the four windbreaks huddled together on the left, lovely.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all from planet Majorca where it is another fine and sunny day.
> Bike ride today, just a 20ish trundle stopping off whenever the mood takes me. I have my binoculars with me......wrong time of the year for estuary birds but it makes it a more interesting trundle.
> Enjoy your day folks.



Spot anything interesting?


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks.



Wet again


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wet again




Story of my life.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 471192
> 
> Ready to go.



Which one did you choose?


----------



## GM (17 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> I have signed up to a drug trial for a new pain killer drug for Arthritis, especially in the knees and hips. I have passed the phone interview, so tomorrow I will cycle over to the Mount Vernon Hospital near Rickmansworth for a MRI scan and a talk to the doctor about everything that is involved. I still may not be what they are looking for, but anything that may help the pain I sometimes suffer in my right knee will help.




Good luck with that. Sounds interesting, let us know how you get on. I'm looking for something like that for myself


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Spot anything interesting?


Good views of an Egret.
And a BIG butterfly which I think I have ID'd via mr Google.
Trundled all round the port......WoW it is so different to what I recall from 37 years ago.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My washing is out now. I don't know for how long though.



Did you get it dry or did the heavens open yet again?


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Headline news in north wales' Gazette.
> "3 men suffocated when a large pair of bloomers blew off the line and landed in the next garden. Medical staff say they could not be saved as the damage was too severe".



On the other hand they could have thought they had died and gone to paradise


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



There may be legal action taken against you


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Back from our 22 miler now.
> Forecast was for white cloud - not a mention of rain.
> What did it do?
> We got to the highest point on the ride and the heavens opened!
> @#%*&$@% weather forecasters!



Useless!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did you get it dry or did the heavens open yet again?




I did get it dry.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Story of my life.



I'm all ears


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I did get it dry.



Bet you are happy about that 
At least you can get on with the ironing


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bet you are happy about that
> At least you can get on with the ironing




What?


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What?



Dont you bother


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Dont you bother




Sod that. I do not iron.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Which one did you choose?


The most expensive one, of course!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2019)

There are some weird programmes on the TV. Just looking at the list, on Channel 5 there is a programme called "Me and my sex doll".


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There are some weird programmes on the TV. Just looking at the list, on Channel 5 there is a programme called "Me and my sex doll".



What is the name of yours?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What is the name of yours?




I would want one that does the housework.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I would want one that does the housework.



Clothed or naked?


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sod that. I do not iron.


 WHAT !!!!


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2019)

We were down the club tonight with my Brother In Law and his wife and I won a tenner on the bingo.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2019)

Hello. This morning it is so. so we'll see how long that lasts. I shall make the most of it and turn the cat feeding run in to a 20 miler.

Disappointed with The Book of Mormon last night. I've read it is hilarious, offensive in parts and an all round good production. Afraid I can't agree with that.

There was no doubting the skills of the performers, timing was good, dance routines flawless, lots of high energy. BUT many of the songs sounded very similar, different words but similar tunes, a lot of the dance choreography similarly seem to repeat itself. Hilarious? A few good gags I've forgotten now but mainly mild titters. Offensive ? Well yes if you're a Mormon. Apparently people walk out of this show after 15-20 minutes - possibly they left the gas on.

Very average musical and I don't understand why it's so hugely popular or still running.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2019)

Morning peeps.


----------



## screenman (18 Jun 2019)

Morning all, got in about 4am so decided on a lie in, just been down the road to pick up a loaf as I have the fancy for a bit of toast and the cupboard was bare. have fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, got in about 4am so decided on a lie in, just been down the road to pick up a loaf as I have the fancy for a bit of toast and the cupboard was bare. have fun.


Mmmmm toast......one of these things when you smell someone making it, you can't resist a slice, or two!


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2019)

morning folks, I'e been watching Moto GP highlights on the tablet this morning, time for a  then off to yoga.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jun 2019)




----------



## Paulus (18 Jun 2019)

Morning all, it's going to be a damp day, I will be cycling over to Rickmansworth later, 16 miles each way. I hope to dodge the showers.
I went to a meeting last night as Tfl have plans to build on the car parks of the Underground stations across North and north west London. My local station will get 450 flats around the perimeter of it with no parking for commuters or residents alike. @GM try to find the plans for Arnos Grove and Cockfosters.

Edit --'
http://southgategreen.org.uk/arnos-grove-and-cockfosters-tube-station-car-park/


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2019)

Morning all. 
Off for a 10 mile circular ride to pick up a newspaper in a bit. 
Back home for a shower, then doggie walking followed by lunch somewhere nice.
I wonder how Workies fill their days?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2019)

Might be another shopping day for us
We need fresh food.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2019)

Well last night was waaay tooo good and I am suffering for it today. Stupid really as it ruins the day for me.
Plan was to get the early bus to Cala San Vincente but that is kiboshed.
Breckie has been forced down and back to bed for an hour......ohh woe is me


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well last night was waaay tooo good and I am suffering for it today. Stupid really as it ruins the day for me.
> Plan was to get the early bus to Cala San Vincente but that is kiboshed.
> Breckie has been forced down and back to bed for an hour......ohh woe is me



Its walkable 
Theres a sign posted path


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Its walkable
> Theres a sign posted path


Its not walkable with my hangover .
We will just chill today and do CSV** on Thursday and do the local market tomorrow.
**I will walk it and wifie will get the bus.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jun 2019)

It's  again


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2019)

Snatched a cheeky hour on the bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2019)

I am back from the Metropolis.


----------



## GM (18 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, it's going to be a damp day, I will be cycling over to Rickmansworth later, 16 miles each way. I hope to dodge the showers.
> I went to a meeting last night as Tfl have plans to build on the car parks of the Underground stations across North and north west London. My local station will get 450 flats around the perimeter of it with no parking for commuters or residents alike. @GM try to find the plans for Arnos Grove and Cockfosters.
> 
> Edit --'
> http://southgategreen.org.uk/arnos-grove-and-cockfosters-tube-station-car-park/




Thanks for the info Paul. That's the problem any spare bit of land they can sell to build more flats on they will. It's another magic money tree for them.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (18 Jun 2019)

Afternoon Everyone
Mowed the lawn this morning before the expected rain.
Sitting here listening to the lovely relaxed sounds of Joni Mitchell on The hissing of the summer lawns.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from the Metropolis.


I'm back from the pub.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm back from the pub.




Now there's a surprise.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2019)

That he has been to the pub or that he came back ?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That he has been to the pub or that he came back ?




That he went to the pub.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That he went to the pub.


Yes - a somewhat most unusual occurrence these days.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2019)

Just went out to put my car in the garage. It's gone really dark here. I think we are in for quite a storm.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just went out to put my car in the garage. It's gone really dark here. I think we are in for quite a storm.



We have light drizzle here. I'm pottering round doing odd jobs and listening to the cricket.


----------



## slow scot (18 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> We have light drizzle here. I'm pottering round doing odd jobs and listening to the cricket.


Could be a grasshopper; you're too far north for crickets.
Coat collected and door closed!!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2019)

slow scot said:


> Could be a grasshopper; you're too far north for crickets.
> Coat collected and door closed!!




How dare you have the cheek to bring facts onto this thread. We never let the truth get in the way of a good story. In other words, everyone here (the men anyway) are BS merchants.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jun 2019)

I got back from Rickmansworth, 32 mile round trip, just in time, the rain started falling when I was just a mile from home. It is raining steadily now.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2019)

Well it's still dry and warm here. Now I may have mentioned a few of our neighbours and my son are on holiday. Five households in total. So..........

Tomorrow is blue, grey and brown bin day. Not everyone has grey bins. So including our own I have put out

Blue bins X 6
Grey bins X 3
Brown bins X 5 (couldn't find one. Tough!)

Also cut neighbours grass and put up trellis work for two other neighbours.

Mrs P says she will drive me down to my son's house, with my mower, so I can strim and cut his grass.

Would the world go round without retirees?


----------



## Paulus (18 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Would the world go round without retirees?


We are the backbone of civilisation. We have the time, the knowledge, and usually the right tools for the job in hand.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That he went to the pub.



Just thirst and where better to get something wet


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just went out to put my car in the garage. It's gone really dark here. I think we are in for quite a storm.



Dark inside the garage??
Turn the light on


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> How dare you have the cheek to bring facts onto this thread. We never let the truth get in the way of a good story. In other words, everyone here (the men anyway) are BS merchants.



Ohhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2019)

slow scot said:


> Could be a grasshopper; you're too far north for crickets.
> Coat collected and door closed!!


Ayrshire North enough?
https://swseic.org.uk/what-to-see/ayrshire/species/crickets-and-grasshoppers/


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> We are the backbone of civilisation. We have the time, the knowledge, and usually the right tools for the job in hand.



Very true. Yesterday I was out on my winter bike. Wet and roads are covered in crap. Had a puncture so everyone gathers round muttering about the last one took 12 minutes Paul. How long are you going to be?? Right I thought, I'll show 'em.

Went to slacken off valve retaining nut. Seized up solid. No one could shift it. Someone said take the tyre off and rip the valve out of the tube. Did that. Big mistake. Valve now spins in wheel!!

Looked up saw a bloke in hi viz waistcoat going in to his garage. Thinks to self - he must have a tool for everything. Two minutes later WD40 and pliers had cracked it.

Not that I'm going to hear the end of this one ...........


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2019)

slow scot said:


> Could be a grasshopper; you're too far north for crickets.
> Coat collected and door closed!!



Excellent game, 17 sixes for Morgan, 25 in total for England and a 150 run victory.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2019)

Hmmmmm.......Our Next Prime Minister is on BBC1 at 8.00pm

Hosted by Emily Matlis


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2019)

Mr and Mrs P have bee out to Brodsworth Hall near Doncaster,a very good visit.Look what i found.


----------



## screenman (19 Jun 2019)

Morning all, woke up to not the sort of weather I have got used to.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2019)

Morning folks.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks.


Good morning to you also .
Its hot hot hot. We have enjoyed the holiday but as is normal it will be nice to get home.
After breckie we are getting the bus to Cala San Vincente where I will do some snorkelling.
Late lunch today will be a Chinese.


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2019)

Morning folks,  strange morning, it's very still, quiet and damp, but it's not raining. Washing day, I've got a machine full waiting to go on, a line full of sheets and pillow cases out and a basket full to iron. Later we're out to lunch then we're down the club.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning to you also .
> Its hot hot hot. We have enjoyed the holiday but as is normal it will be nice to get home.
> After breckie we are getting the bus to Cala San Vincente where I will do some snorkelling.
> Late lunch today will be a Chinese.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2019)

Hi


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2019)

Morning all, looking out of the window at the gathering clouds yet again. I had better get out with the dog before the rain starts again. The forecast is better for the next few days though. MrsP and myself are off to Suffolk tomorrow for a few days, and the cottage we use has no TV and hardly any phone service which is nice.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2019)

it's clearly been raining but we now have blue sky, fluffy clouds and little wind.

Mrs P, who rarely gets up before 10.30, is rushing round making a picnic, coffee etc. before leaving to collect a friend who lives 20 minutes away at 7.50. They are going to Edgbaston for the tennis. It's now 7.38!

I have a U3A meeting at 10.00. Today's big decision is can I be arsed to fit in a haircut before the meeting.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P, who rarely gets up before 10.30


I would have to be ill to still be in bed at that time! lol

Out the door at 5am for a 7.5 hilly run. Took it easy and quite enjoyed it. Being a lovely morning helps.

Mmmmm, this porridge is good this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning to you also .
> Its hot hot hot. We have enjoyed the holiday but as is normal it will be nice to get home.
> After breckie we are getting the bus to Cala San Vincente where I will do some snorkelling.
> Late lunch today will be a Chinese.




As classic would say "why would you want to eat a Chinese person"?


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2019)

Morning all.
Was going for a ride with MrsD this morning, but after yesterday's effort I'm having second thoughts.
She had difficulty getting her head through the door all last night.
We did a 12 miler yesterday and she came back with 1 x bronze, 3 x silver, 1 x PR, 2 x top tens ( 4 & 6) & 1 x QoM on Strava.
Think I'll drive into Barnstaple instead and buy some new chinos..........


----------



## GM (19 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Mmmmm, this porridge is good this morning.





Just took a mouthful of mine as I read that, definitely


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have a U3A meeting at 10.00. Today's big decision is can I be arsed to fit in a haircut before the meeting.



For the interested among you I couldn't be arsed. Quick 8 miler round trip to feed the cats. Fed neighbour's cat and chickens. Collected in 14 bins!!! 

Next is shower, porridge and U3A.

I shall gently ride in to town later for the "works" at the Turkish barbers and relax.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I would have to be ill to still be in bed at that time!



Me too. Very occasionally I can be found hibernating till 9.00 but it would have to be wet and very little to do.

I like to be up by 7.00. Might take an hour over the paper and porridge.

Mrs P is then quite capable of spending four hours on the couch in the evening. She's not idle, very active in fact, but for fewer hours per day than me.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2019)

Mmm........duck egg for brekkie.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 471477
> 
> 
> Mmm........duck egg for brekkie.


I do like duck eggs. A little bit richer than hens eggs, but quite a bit larger.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 471477
> 
> 
> Mmm........duck egg for brekkie.



You'll go quackers!!


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> As classic would say "why would you want to eat a Chinese person"?



Depends what the deal was 
All you can eat for £10


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks.



 or


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Morning folks,  strange morning, it's very still, quiet and damp, but it's not raining. Washing day, I've got a machine full waiting to go on, a line full of sheets and pillow cases out and a basket full to iron. Later we're out to lunch then we're down the club.



Hopefully stay dry for your washing


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> or




A bit of a meh day. No rain just dull and overcast


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> I do like duck eggs. A little bit richer than hens eggs, but quite a bit larger.




We used to keep a couple of ducks. I used the eggs when making cakes but couldn't bring myself to do poached, fried or boiled eggs for some reason.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We used to keep a couple of ducks. I used the eggs when making cakes but couldn't bring myself to do poached, fried or boiled eggs for some reason.


When you get blue shelled duck eggs, if you are doing fried, poached or scrambled, the albumen has a blue tinge to it until it starts to cook, then it goes white as a hens egg would be, or a white duck egg. They are very tasty.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> When you get blue shelled duck eggs, if you are doing fried, poached or scrambled, the albumen has a blue tinge to it until it starts to cook, then it goes white as a hens egg would be, or a white duck egg. They are very tasty.




They were lovely in cakes, but it isn't worth having your own.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We used to keep a couple of ducks. I used the eggs when making cakes but couldn't bring myself to do poached, fried or boiled eggs for some reason.



Its weird, I have never eaten any eggs other than hens eggs. 
Not sure if I could bring myself to eat the eggs of a different creature? Its strange, just must be something in my mind. Its a bit like meat, never tried hirse for example or venison and again not sure if I could.
Funny how your mind works


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Its weird, I have never eaten any eggs other than hens eggs.
> Not sure if I could bring myself to eat the eggs of a different creature? Its strange, just must be something in my mind. Its a bit like meat, never tried hirse for example or venison and again not sure if I could.
> Funny how your mind works




Don't fancy horse or venison either.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2019)

Yippee  my car passed the MOT not bad for an old one


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't fancy horse or venison either.


Had both venison is very nice  horse in Morocco very chewy


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Had both venison is very nice  horse in Morocco very chewy


I think I'll pass


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think I'll pass



I'm with you there Mrs D.
However to others things that I like must seem strange.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2019)

It's again


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It's again



Now that a bit of a shock


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2019)

I am hoping to get some more washing dried today.


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It's again



We've had a short sharp shower


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't fancy horse or venison either.


Given the choice I'd rather eat horse over beef. Had it a few times in Belgium.
Venison is very good but maybe a bit too gamey for some tastes.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Given the choice I'd rather eat horse over beef. Had it a few times in Belgium.
> Venison is very good but maybe a bit too gamey for some tastes.




I am not a huge fan of beef either..prefer pork or lamb


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> As classic would say "why would you want to eat a Chinese person"?


I wont eat a whole one......we will share


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> Just took a mouthful of mine as I read that, definitely


The porrige in our hotel is dreadful. TBF its about the only hot thing there is and if your into hot watery tasteless sludge then it would be ok


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2019)

Oops! I fell in the Black 'Oss again.....


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 471477
> 
> 
> Mmm........duck egg for brekkie.


Are you quite certain ? It looks like an Ostrich egg in the photo.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am hoping to get some more washing dried today.



Good luck, fingers crossed for you


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 471491
> 
> 
> Oops! I fell in the Black 'Oss again.....



I thought you are supposed to fall out of it at the end when you are p####d


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are you quite certain ? It looks like an Ostrich egg in the photo.



Must have been a big duck


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Given the choice I'd rather eat horse over beef. Had it a few times in Belgium.
> Venison is very good but maybe a bit too gamey for some tastes.


For some reason I have only ever had Venison once but remember it as very tasty and tender.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning to you also .
> Its hot hot hot. We have enjoyed the holiday but as is normal it will be nice to get home.
> After breckie we are getting the bus to Cala San Vincente where I will do some snorkelling.
> Late lunch today will be a Chinese.



Soon be time for your late lunch


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't fancy horse or venison either.



Venison is delicious, needs to be cooked rare in my opinion.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2019)

I wondered if this is an age thing? Weight! I'm finding my weight fluctuates far more than it used to. For example yesterday I was 72.6kg, today 71.2 and after my ride 70.9.

I always weigh myself under similar conditions, i.e when I first get up and after rides (,that's all fluid loss) and I'm aware of things which can cause short term fluctuation. It seems to happen more frequently now.

Any thoughts??


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I wondered if this is an age thing? Weight! I'm finding my weight fluctuates far more than it used to. For example yesterday I was 72.6kg, today 71.2 and after my ride 70.9.
> 
> I always weigh myself under similar conditions, i.e when I first get up and after rides (,that's all fluid loss) and I'm aware of things which can cause short term fluctuation. It seems to happen more frequently now.
> 
> Any thoughts??


I find that I keep a much closer watch on my weight now than I ever did when younger.
So long as I maintain my fighting weight (13.5 stone) I'm OK. Same weight as I was 30 years ago.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> I find that I keep a much closer watch on my weight now than I ever did when younger.



Yes, me too. For me it's part vanity as I know I'm getting older and don't want to look as though I'm going to rack and ruin. It's also partly knowing how difficult it is to shift the excess as we get more senior.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2019)

What’s with all these kgs thingies? Lol. I have to try and convert them back before I have a clue what weight people are.

I seem to be jumping back and forward between 9 stone 1 lb and 8 stone 13lb at the moment. A whole lot better than being around 11 stone this time last year! Think the stress of worrying about my old dad didn’t help. Back in control now though and never want to let it get back up that high again.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2019)

Well my goal is 70kg which is 11st.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I wondered if this is an age thing? Weight! I'm finding my weight fluctuates far more than it used to. For example yesterday I was 72.6kg, today 71.2 and after my ride 70.9.
> 
> I always weigh myself under similar conditions, i.e when I first get up and after rides (,that's all fluid loss) and I'm aware of things which can cause short term fluctuation. It seems to happen more frequently now.
> 
> Any thoughts??


I havent noticed that problem but I am concerned that my belly has got really big......like a beer belly but I dont drink loads of beer. I do know I drink far to much alcohol in general but probably less than (i guess) 6 pints a week.
I eat well.......lots of fresh fruit, salad and veg.
My Dad had a big gut and didnt drink but loved his puddings......I never eat puddings or cake.

So.........how to get rid is the puzzle


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2019)

No win at the bingo for us today, but we did win a large bag of Malteazers on the raffle. got home and all the washings dry. I also discovered that three in the back of my Suzuki Swift is very cosy, its more of a four seater than a five, even though there are three belts in the back, its also got a transmision tunnel even though its a FWD.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I havent noticed that problem but I am concerned that my belly has got really big......like a beer belly but I dont drink loads of beer. I do know I drink far to much alcohol in general but probably less than (i guess) 6 pints a week.
> I eat well.......lots of fresh fruit, salad and veg.
> My Dad had a big gut and didnt drink but loved his puddings......I never eat puddings or cake.
> 
> So.........how to get rid is the puzzle



Yep the belly is my current concern. I lost 6kg in hospital and have put 4kg back on. Problem is some of this is going on my stomach. Now I'm back on the bike I'm hoping things will improve.

All I know about weight control and healthy diet is it is important to eat the right food to match your lifestyle. Dieting persay isn't the answer - it's a question of giving the body the right fuel for the exercise one does. If the body doesn't get the right fuel it stores everything as fat in case it's needed in the future.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep the belly is my current concern. I lost 6kg in hospital and have put 4kg back on. Problem is some of this is going on my stomach. Now I'm back on the bike I'm hoping things will improve.
> 
> All I know about weight control and healthy diet is it is important to eat the right food to match your lifestyle. Dieting persay isn't the answer - it's a question of giving the body the right fuel for the exercise one does. If the body doesn't get the right fuel it stores everything as fat in case it's needed in the future.


I have been googling it and I think my problem is a build up of "visceral fat" which can be got rid of quite quickly with a change of diet so......
Out will go ALL processed food, most bread and alcohol will be greatly reduced.
In will come more fresh fish, salads, stir fries and pulses etc.
Holiday finishes Saturday and on Tuesday we will be using a gift voucher to a nice French restaurant. Then you will see a new me, even though you never actually saw the old me


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2019)

@Dave7 I think you're bang on the money. We've had quite a lot of alcohol with being on holiday, visiting friends etc. and I find I then get in the habit of having a glass at home. Not a good plan.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 I think you're bang on the money. We've had quite a lot of alcohol with being on holiday, visiting friends etc. and I find I then get in the habit of having a glass at home. Not a good plan.


Mr Goggle says red wine (in moderation) is not bad for you.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2019)

I see Rory Stewart is out of the running. I wish Gove had gone as well.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I see Rory Stewart is out of the running. I wish Gove had gone as well.


Mrs D is with you on that.
It looks like Boris doesnt it.
At least it will be interesting with him, scary but interesting


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2019)

Boris Boris Boris Boris Boris Boris Boris Boris


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mr Goggle says red wine (in moderation) is not bad for you.



True. It can be beneficial but as one of my favourite tipples I know it puts weight on me!!!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> True. It can be beneficial but as one of my favourite tipples I know it puts weight on me!!!


How much can one glass a day do?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D is with you on that.
> It looks like Boris doesnt it.
> At least it will be interesting with him, scary but interesting



Boris and Donald together


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2019)

Bought a new suit for formal stuff today. Sister in Law's funeral is next Friday.
Found my old wedding suit in the back of the wardrobe and it still fits, 40 years on.


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I wondered if this is an age thing? Weight! I'm finding my weight fluctuates far more than it used to. For example yesterday I was 72.6kg, today 71.2 and after my ride 70.9.
> 
> I always weigh myself under similar conditions, i.e when I first get up and after rides (,that's all fluid loss) and I'm aware of things which can cause short term fluctuation. It seems to happen more frequently now.
> 
> Any thoughts??



My weight is fairly steady at 11 stone, a couple of years ago it dropped to 10 stone 7 pound, but crept back up to 11 the other winter, I'm 5 foot 6 inch tall. 11 stone is a good cycling weight for me, lighter and I loose power, heavier and the weight slows me down. Food wise I eat what I like and like what I eat, I don't bother about diet.


----------



## screenman (20 Jun 2019)

Morning all, talking about weight I put on 4 kilo in the last two weeks. The reduction started yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2019)

Morning folks.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2019)

Hi something is wrong,............................. it's not raining


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jun 2019)

Good morningfellow wrinklies.
A good night at the Golden Lion last night. Didn't over induldge but it was a late one so I am struggling this morning 
And it is very very hot.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2019)

Good morning folk, sunny this morning, but no cycling, we're of on a coach trip later and having lunch with our fellow wrinklies at the Bodenham Arboretum


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2019)

Morning all. 
Off for a ride this morning to meet up with a friend and ride back to Braunton for coffee. He had a mini stroke last week, but the docs have told him to keep exercising.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Hi something is wrong,............................. it's not raining




Don't worry. It soon will be.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2019)

Porridge done.....that was needed after a muddy and steepish mountain bike spin. Sun is out up here. Hope it stays.

Suppose I'd better go and wash the mud off the bike soon.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> we're of on a coach trip


Dont you mean a charabanc ?
Aren't those new fangle coach thingies for youngsters??


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont you mean a charabanc ?
> Aren't those new fangle coach thingies for youngsters??




I've been on a charabanc, I much prefer a coach  . As some of our group are wheelchair bound a modern coach with wheelchair access is much better.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Hi something is wrong,............................. it's not raining



.......yet!!


----------



## Paulus (20 Jun 2019)

Morning all, off to Suffolk for a few days. I'll post a few photos where we go. Looks like the weather is going to be good.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Hi something is wrong,............................. it's not raining



Normal service resumed here!!!  

It is persisting down at present and I have an 8 miler round trip to feed the cats. Has to happen now as I need to get back for coffee morning outing at 10.30.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2019)

Showers here for us. And a bit blowy as well.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (20 Jun 2019)

Morning all 

Can't hang around talking to you lot because i have some fence panels to paint before we have some .
Hopefully i might finish these blooming panels before winter sets in.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2019)

Still not raining and just got back from a 7 mile walk too


----------



## GM (20 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning all
> 
> Can't hang around talking to you lot because i have some fence panels to paint before we have some .
> Hopefully i might finish these blooming panels before winter sets in.




Are using a brush or spraying? When I did mine I used one of these


quicker and good fun!



Just back from taking the dog for a run over the park. Don't know what it is, but I seem to attract a lot of other dogs when throwing the ball with the slinger, 6 of them this morning. Must be my squeaky balls!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> Are using a brush or spraying? When I did mine I used one of these
> View attachment 471642
> quicker and good fun!
> 
> ...


Ooh err missus


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (20 Jun 2019)

Just came back in from the garden as it just came over cloudy.
I'm brushing it on GM.I used a sprayer in my previous house but then i took the panels out which i can't do here so prefer to use brush.
How did the king crimson gig go?I heard matthew wright talking about it on his radio show.He said it was excellent.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2019)

20 miles and 1004 ft of climbing done this morning. Even took a cheeky KoM on the way back.


----------



## GM (20 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Just came back in from the garden as it just came over cloudy.
> I'm brushing it on GM.I used a sprayer in my previous house but then i took the panels out which i can't do here so prefer to use brush.
> How did the king crimson gig go?I heard matthew wright talking about it on his radio show.He said it was excellent.




It was a brilliant show, they were so professional. Really glad I went, Robert Fripp is 73 hopefully he'll be performing for many years to come, a true musician.
There's a bit in the 'What gig did you go last night?' thread.


----------



## dickyknees (20 Jun 2019)

Just back from a bimble in the sun. Went past RAF Valley and saw a couple of red aeroplanes and a black one.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2019)

On the coach heading home, the arboretums lovely but there's not a lot there, the meal though was lovely, they had a carvery on, and there was a special on, turkey and mushroom pie,  it was very tasty.   Followed up by bread pudding with brandy and custard.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2019)

Normal service has been resumed


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> On the coach heading home, the arboretums lovely but there's not a lot there, the meal though was lovely, they had a carvery on, and there was a special on, turkey and mushroom pie,  it was very tasty.   Followed up by bread pudding with brandy and custard.




Mushrooms


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mushrooms


I'm having some for tomorrows breakfast with scrambled eggs


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I'm having some for tomorrows breakfast with scrambled eggs




Your welcome to them . Horrible slimey things


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Your welcome to them . Horrible slimey things


Uhmm yum yum......mushrooms and mushy peas, lurvely.


----------



## Cavalol (20 Jun 2019)

Had a pretty go good go at clearing out some of the cycles clogging up my garage, three old racers (inc. a Harry Quinn) made way, which made me discover some other old stuff (mostly cycles parts, but also tools) kicking about.
Then, as ever, the temptress that is eBay came along, and a holiday cycle was purchased...







..for £2.69! Only a couple of miles away, got it home and gave it a really quick coat of looking at and decided it should be ok. The reason for buying old mountain bikes pre-holiday is that I usually ride them along the shore line (sand type allowing) and often just into the sea itself. It's incredibly pleasant at 6.30am or whatever and very therapeutic, usually no-one about, or the odd dog walker to chat to.

Then, a couple of days ago I stupidly bid early on this and pushed the price up quite a bit, but it was worth it (just over £150, if you're interested) so hoping to take this one as well and do some road/trail work. Quite fancy an early steam train trip, then ride 'home' along the coast roads if possible...






It's a 56, so a little small for me usually but the frame size seems pretty generous.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Uhmm yum yum......mushrooms and mushy peas, lurvely.




Your a sick man.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I'm having some for tomorrows breakfast with scrambled eggs



Yummy. I'm feeling hungry already


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2019)

Bad news. Hearing test today and I have severe loss in the high pitch range at below 55 decibels.

The audiologist says everything else is well within normal ranges and hearing aids won't make a difference.

So why bad news? Mrs P will have to admit she's wrong and I'm not dead. This will not be popular!!


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Bad news. Hearing test today and I have severe loss in the high pitch range at below 55 decibels.
> 
> The audiologist says everything else is well within normal ranges and hearing aids won't make a difference.
> 
> So why bad news? Mrs P will have to admit she's wrong and I'm not dead. This will not be popular!!


Eh?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Eh?



Should have read deaf not dead.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Bad news. Hearing test today and I have severe loss in the high pitch range at below 55 decibels.
> The audiologist says everything else is well within normal ranges and hearing aids won't make a difference.
> So why bad news? Mrs P will have to admit she's wrong and I'm not dead. This will not be popular!!


I have lost all high frequency in my right ear all due to industrial deafness


----------



## GM (20 Jun 2019)

Me too, the top 10% of the frequency range. Hearing aids help, nice to hear the birds singing again!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2019)

Mrs P has said she will try to avoid speaking quietly in a high-pitched voice! 

I await the outcome with interest!


----------



## GM (20 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Found my old wedding suit in the back of the wardrobe and it still fits, 40 years on.




Yea but flairs.... Nooooo


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> Yea but flairs.... Nooooo


I know. Embarrassing innit?
It went to the charity shop this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> Me too, the top 10% of the frequency range. Hearing aids help, nice to hear the birds singing again!



Tinnitus is my problem, I have a constant background noise like an off tune shortwave radio. Apart from that my hearing ain't bad, where I sometimes have problems is with interpreting the sound, if someone speaks I sometimes just here sounds not words.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> , I have a constant background noise like an off tune shortwave radio.


I have that..........its called a wife


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have that..........its called a wife


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mushrooms



Lovely


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2019)

Morning all. A cloudy start to the day but that quickly cleared up.
Last day today, WoW where did those 2 weeks go. 
A quick breckie then out for the morning and then we pack for tomorrows flight to Manchester.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2019)

Hello world. Bit of an overhang this morning so not feeling very chipper. Hopefully porridge will help.

Very still, greyish and 12C.

Out with the guys at 9.00am on a route which on RWGPS is 53 miles from our meet point so should be 65ish for me. Going to Roots cafe for anyone who knows the area.

I don't really feel like going but know I'll enjoy it. Plus I'm mentally wrestling with a problem and hope a ride will clear this up for me.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2019)

@numbnuts how was the breakfast? Scrambled eggs and mushrooms. Scrumny!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2019)

Morning folks.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2019)

Morning people


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @numbnuts how was the breakfast? Scrambled eggs and mushrooms. Scrumny!


Breakfast doesn't start here until 09.30........


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2019)

Morning, must find something to do or it's going to be a long day


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Breakfast doesn't start here until 09.30........



I couldn't last that long.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I couldn't last that long.


My favourite meal of the day. I can never understand these people that say they can't face breakfast in the morning!

Just over 12 mile run this morning to celebrate the solstice. Pot of porridge simmering away and about to be demolished.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2019)

Morning all you old codgers.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> My favourite meal of the day. I can never understand these people that say they can't face breakfast in the morning!
> 
> Just over 12 mile run this morning to celebrate the solstice. Pot of porridge simmering away and about to be demolished.



I tend to wake up between 4 and 6am, I'm usually hungry when I wake up.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2019)

I can't eat on an empty stomach.......


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2019)

My Good Lady at the Bodenham Arboretum yesterday, a lovely place and we had an excellent meal with our fellow retiree's


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2019)

Nice on the beach this morning. 









Back home for a coffee, then a stroll the long way around to the village for Fish & Chip Friday.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2019)

Sat in The George watching the world go by.
Current Grockle count - 24 in 55 minutes. Gonna be busy here this weekend!


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2019)

Nice day here now though still a chilly wind. Great ride with the Silver Eagles* today. 64.6 with 15.8avg. The discomfort I anticipated in the last 10 didn't appear. I'm not back to where I was but it's coming - if I decide I want it to. We shall see.

* the less respectful suggest we are Last of the Summer Wine on wheels.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> * the less respectful suggest we are Last of the Summer Wine on wheels.



I like that, maybe we can make a TV series out of it.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2019)

We fell into the cake shop on the way back from the pub........


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I like that, maybe we can make a TV series out of it.



Might catch on.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> We fell into the cake shop on the way back from the pub........
> 
> View attachment 471784




There is a pattern forming here. You seem to do a lot of falling Into various places. Mainly pubs and cake shops


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> My favourite meal of the day. I can never understand these people that say they can't face breakfast in the morning!
> 
> Just over 12 mile run this morning to celebrate the solstice. Pot of porridge simmering away and about to be demolished.



You'll be entering the local half marathon soon


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> We fell into the cake shop on the way back from the pub........
> 
> View attachment 471784


I have to say, that looks awful to me as I dont have a sweet tooth


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I tend to wake up between 4 and 6am, I'm usually hungry when I wake up.


The opposite for me. I have to be up and around for a while before I can eat. On holiday now and I walk down 7 floors then along the sea front (and back of course) before I can face breakfast.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have to say, that looks awful to me as I dont have a sweet tooth


Neither do I.
I only had one to stop Mrs D feeling guilty.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have to say, that looks awful to me as I dont have a sweet tooth



Lucky man! My sweet tooth's terrible, I'd be better off without it.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2019)

Mirbing folks. I was listening to the birds singing and chirping at around 4.15 this morning.


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2019)

Good morning, its going to be a lovely day for a bike ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2019)

Morning. An early 21 mile bimble on flattish roads done. Needed an easy day.

Porridge finished. Needing a cuppa......or two now.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2019)

Hi


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2019)

Weather's looking good this weekend.
Standby for an invasion of DFLs.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2019)

Looking good here as well weather wise.


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2019)

Sat in Annie's Restaurant in Mappleborough Green with coffee and a toasted teacake, I've had a good ride down.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2019)

Back from a.20 mile bimble..scorchio here now. Clear blue skies and sunshine. Strava didn't record my ride for some reason.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Sat in Annie's Restaurant in Mappleborough Green with coffee and a toasted teacake, I've had a good ride down.


I used to live across the road from there, 25 years ago.


----------



## Poacher (22 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> We fell into the cake shop on the way back from the pub........
> 
> View attachment 471784


You must have been drinking!


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2019)

Poacher said:


> You must have been drinking!


Mois? Nah!


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2019)

I've just got back, 62 enjoyable miles in the sunshine, and I've ridden some lanes I haven't used for several years, its been a couple of years since I was last in Mappleborough Green.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I've just got back, 62 enjoyable miles in the sunshine, and I've ridden some lanes I haven't used for several years, its been a couple of years since I was last in Mappleborough Green.


I'll be there on Thursday.


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'll be there on Thursday.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mirbing folks. I was listening to the birds singing and chirping at around 4.15 this morning.



Mirbling?? 
Is that Welsh?


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Back from a.20 mile bimble..scorchio here now. Clear blue skies and sunshine. Strava didn't record my ride for some reason.
> View attachment 471893
> View attachment 471894
> View attachment 471895
> View attachment 471896



Should have gone and done it again as it was so nice!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Mirbling??
> Is that Welsh?




It's a secret. I can't tell you.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2019)

After a day of doing sweet bugger all I've decided to go on the club ride tomorrow which by the time I've ridden to the meet point and home will be about 70 miles. I'd prefer to go with the group I used to ride with who are doing 93 out to Settle but with 6500 feet of climbs it's probably beyond me at present. I need to get out on the bike but have to say the club route isn't inspiring.

I received a bollocking on the Friday ride off the guy who is leading tomorrow for going to fast on the front - apparently 20mph isn't OK any more. :sigh:


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2019)

A warm welcome to all our readers! Looks a bit grey out there but the thermometer says 15C. I'm not convinced. Armwarmers and take my rain jacket as backup.

A poor night's sleep. Got grit in my eye on Friday's ride and thought I'd finally managed to was it out yesterday but no. Very odd, when I'm up and about it's fine, when I lay down the irritates like hell.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2019)

Morning folks. Calm here. A bit overcast as well.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> After a day of doing sweet bugger all I've decided to go on the club ride tomorrow which by the time I've ridden to the meet point and home will be about 70 miles. I'd prefer to go with the group I used to ride with who are doing 93 out to Settle but with 6500 feet of climbs it's probably beyond me at present. I need to get out on the bike but have to say the club route isn't inspiring.
> 
> I received a bollocking on the Friday ride off the guy who is leading tomorrow for going to fast on the front - apparently 20mph isn't OK any more. :sigh:


20kph ?? Blimey, even I average that 
Edit
Oh sorry....you said MPH


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2019)

Whos nicked the sunshine? Come on, own up, where is it?
Oh yes, I'm back home in Warrrington
Ah well, not to worry (much).
Will get a ride in later. Going with a mate who has been suffering with a bad back and knees so hasnt ridden much lately. We are going to try for a 20 but be prepared to turn back. One of those things, maybe I should have gone on my own but I feel for him as he is a regular cycle partner.
But first........We have unpacking and clothes washing to finish. We both fell asleep in our chairs and were in bed before 20.30 so it didnt get done last night.
Enjoy your Sunday folk.


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2019)

Morning all, up and about for a while here bit and bobbing is planned for the day. Not been out on the bike since I got back off of holiday due to vertigo, but feel slightly better today so may give it a go down the cycle track this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Whos nicked the sunshine? Come on, own up, where is it?
> Oh yes, I'm back home in Warrrington
> Ah well, not to worry (much).
> Will get a ride in later. Going with a mate who has been suffering with a bad back and knees so hasnt ridden much lately. We are going to try for a 20 but be prepared to turn back. One of those things, maybe I should have gone on my own but I feel for him as he is a regular cycle partner.
> ...




I hope you haven't lost your passport already.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope you haven't lost your passport already.


Well.....I dont know exactly where it is right at this time but thats not the same as losing it.....is it??


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well.....I dont know exactly where it is right at this time but thats not the same as losing it.....is it??




Sounds a bit like Schrodingers cat dilemma that does.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2019)

...ain't no sunshine when she's were's it gone


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2019)

Woke up properly now.
Doggie walking on the beach this morning.






Then having a stroll down to the White Lion for Sunday lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sounds a bit like Schrodingers cat dilemma that does.


Look, if your going to get serious about this !!!!
And......I dont know anyone called Scrodinger so if he has lost his cat its not my fault.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Look, if your going to get serious about this !!!!
> And......I dont know anyone called Scrodinger so if he has lost his cat its not my fault.




Defensive MUCH ?


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2019)

Giant carbon fibre TCR which the eldest was going to tip is now stripped ready for preparation prior to painting, new turbo bike as the other one is showing signs of tiredness after 10 years on there.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> Giant carbon fibre TCR which the eldest was going to tip is now stripped ready for preparation prior to painting, new turbo bike as the other one is showing signs of tiredness after 10 years on there.


How are you going to paint it ?


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How are you going to paint it ?


Pre Raphaelite would be my preferred option.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2019)

Now it looks like


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2019)

Our Granddaughter has spotted my Good Ladies Tri walker.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Now it looks like




I've got washing out


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How are you going to paint it ?



In a low bake oven with the temperature turned down a bit, a spray gun, water based base coat and twin pack laquer.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Our Granddaughter has spotted my Good Ladies Tri walker.
> 
> View attachment 472057


Is she on Strava?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2019)

Found out that someone on here may have a dark secret, the sort you don't talk about, whilst doing a bit of research into my family history.

And it's not Joey!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> Giant carbon fibre TCR which the eldest was going to tip is now stripped ready for preparation prior to painting, new turbo bike as the other one is showing signs of tiredness after 10 years on there.


I do like giant bikes.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Found out that someone on here may have a dark secret, the sort you don't talk about, whilst doing a bit of research into my family history.
> 
> And it's not Joey!


Do tell........


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Do tell........


I'll wait until all are assembled to reveal all.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'll wait until all are assembled to reveal all.


Tease......


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2019)

Can't be me as I'm squeaky clean …..........


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Can't be me as I'm squeaky clean …..........
> View attachment 472089


And me...


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Can't be me as I'm squeaky clean …..........
> View attachment 472089






Dirk said:


> And me...




.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> .


If you can dig up anything on me, my training has obviously failed.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> If you can dig up anything on me, my training has obviously failed.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2019)

4 pints of this hit the spot.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2019)

I got my ride in with my mate and his bad back. Managed a nice gentle 15 which, TBH, suited me as I was knackered this morning after yesterday which started at 05.15.
Another early night tonight and I will be back to normal.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Is she on Strava?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Pre Raphaelite would be my preferred option.





Love it!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> In a low bake oven with the temperature turned down a bit, a spray gun, water based base coat and twin pack laquer.



Dam big oven!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2019)

Good ride today. 72 miles 15.5avg. Got to be pleased with that considering where I've been recently.

I was very tempted to jump on what my wife calls "the big boys ride." (my usual club group) They had a beautiful 93 mile route to Settle planned. Trouble was the 6500 feet of hills in the way!!!  Think I'll leave that stuff for a while!


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Dam big oven!



No problem getting a large 4x4 double cab in there.


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2019)

Off out for a ride, see you lot later.


----------



## GM (23 Jun 2019)

It's very humid here, too sweaty for a ride, or taking the dog for a run. A bit of fettling it is then!


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2019)

We're down the Pub.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> We're down the Pub.
> 
> View attachment 472149


----------



## Drago (23 Jun 2019)

My new Glock has arrived. Time to up my game in the Practical Pistol compos.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> My new Glock has arrived. Time to up my game in the Practical Pistol compos.
> View attachment 472179


Welcome back matey - we've missed ya!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2019)

Regarding the earlier post made. There may be one, on here, who has Yorkshire roots.

I've a bit more checking to do. But if correct, then they'll also be a distant relative. Another branch to start growing.


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2019)

Welcome back old boy.


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2019)

steady on old chaps, the old duffer will get the feeling hes been missed


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> steady on old chaps, the old duffer will get the feeling hes been missed



I was talking to Dirk, he was off out to lunch today.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I've got washing out



Not a bad day today, I would imagine you got the washing dry.
Not a million miles south of Cov today returning from Draycote Water. Big long ride got back, did 106 miles crashed out before the rain 15 minutes after I got back.
That was lucky


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> My new Glock has arrived. Time to up my game in the Practical Pistol compos.
> View attachment 472179




I heard on the jungle drums that you were back. Knew you couldn't stay away for too long.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> My new Glock has arrived. Time to up my game in the Practical Pistol compos.
> View attachment 472179


Not the Irish racing driver?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> My new Glock has arrived. Time to up my game in the Practical Pistol compos.
> View attachment 472179



Welcome back. Did you get new Y-fronts while you've been away?

It would be a relief..........


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not a bad day today, I would imagine you got the washing dry.
> Not a million miles south of Cov today returning from Draycote Water. Big long ride got back, did 106 miles crashed out before the rain 15 minutes after I got back.
> That was lucky



The rain was forecast to arrive by dinner time, but it stayed away, so I got the washing dried. Your ride sounded like fun, I haven't done a hundred since 2014, I've been restricted in how far I could ride for the last couple of years but have been able to get some longer rides in recently, though I may be restricted again in the future.


----------



## GM (23 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> My new Glock has arrived. Time to up my game in the Practical Pistol compos.
> View attachment 472179




The SAR found you then  ..... Welcome back!


----------



## GM (23 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I do like giant bikes.
> 
> View attachment 472081




FIFY 





Nice bike BTW !


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> The SAR found you then  ..... Welcome back!


Those dogs are good at what they do though.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> FIFY
> 
> View attachment 472300
> 
> ...


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jun 2019)

Morning


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2019)

Morning all, no swim today as the dreaded vertigo is still enjoying being part of me.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, no swim today as the dreaded vertigo is still enjoying being part of me.


That's one sport/hobby that I don't enjoy. I can barely swim and am a bit scared of water to be honest. 

We are in for a day of rain but the rest of the week is looking decent.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> That's one sport/hobby that I don't enjoy. I can barely swim and am a bit scared of water to be honest.
> 
> We are in for a day of rain but the rest of the week is looking decent.



I cannot say I like swimming, but I do like the feeling after a swim and the benefits of gives me.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> I cannot say I like swimming, but I do like the feeling after a swim and the benefits of gives me.


I know what you mean.........after a hard run or cycle it must be bliss to do a few relaxing lengths of a pool in the warm water with no real strain on the body.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2019)




----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I know what you mean.........after a hard run or cycle it must be bliss to do a few relaxing lengths of a pool in the warm water with no real strain on the body.



I normally do at least 80 lengths 4 times a week, it can be a strain on the shoulders, but way different from a hard run or ride, it is getting the brain in the right place is the problem as any negative thoughts seem to magnify when I swim.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


>



Go back to bed it is way to early for you to be up and about.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> Go back to bed it is way to early for you to be up and about.


Dog woke me up wanting to go out for a dump.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2019)

Morning all, back from Suffolk. It's a lovely county. One walk we did was along the coast our past Sizewell towards Mimsmere bird reserve. The walk took us past Sizewell B nuclear power station. The A plant closed some years back.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2019)

Morning peeps. We had a lot of rain last night.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2019)

Morning to all you lovely people .
We had lots of heavy rain yesterday (fortunately after my ride). Its supposed to rain this afternoon and all day tomorrow and then get warm & dry. 
So its the excercise bike for 2 days plus I will get back into the weights and situps.


----------



## GM (24 Jun 2019)

Morning all. Taking Mrs GM up town this morning, she has a dental appointment, one wisdom tooth to come out. While she's in there I'll be looking around the bike shops, quite fancy a new one.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Taking Mrs GM up town this morning, she has a dental appointment, one wisdom tooth to come out. While she's in there I'll be looking around the bike shops, quite fancy a new one.


Ooooo. Love hearing about new bikes. Any idea what you are after or just having a browse?


----------



## GM (24 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooooo. Love hearing about new bikes. Any idea what you are after or just having a browse?




Just a browse at the moment, but you never know, I could be persuaded!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

Hello! Woke at 3.00 to pouring rain and strong winds. Ride cancelled I thought. Back to sleep till 7.15 and we have a brightish, calm day and 16C. Ride on.

We've gone a bit retro with our rides. Yesterday was roads I hadn't been on in 2-3 years. Today is a cafe I haven't been to in possibly 4 years


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> Just a browse at the moment, but you never know, I could be persuaded!


I've just got rid of two of my older hybrids as flat bars are not doing it for me any more. I get too much numb hands, even with bar ends. Replaced them with a Ribble Endurance, 105 groupset, hydraulic discs and full mudguards. Been out twice on it and very pleased with it. It'll be my damp/mucky road bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2019)

New bike. .


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2019)

Went out yesterday with Pam for a ride to my brothers which is 10 miles away down the cycle track from our house, well I offered to carry the rucksack with bit in and she insisted on doing so out of consideration of my bad back, I thought. So we get to the 5 mile point and Pam says she wants to stop for a drink, out of the rucksack comes 1/2 bottle of wine, 100ml bottle of gin and a can of tonic, no wonder she did not want me to carry it, anyways rehydration at it's best. I carried the rucksack for the rest of the ride, which happened to be a headwind both ways, not unusual for these parts at certain times.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2019)

That Ribble is a fine looking machine.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> That Ribble is a fine looking machine.


Thanks. It's not the lightest but feels really nice. I paid for the upgrade from the Aksiums to the Ksyriums so it rolls along quite nicely.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2019)

. Phew. It's so humid and misty here.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . Phew. It's so humid and misty here.


Get out of the shower then!


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Taking Mrs GM up town this morning, she has a dental appointment, one wisdom tooth to come out. While she's in there I'll be looking around the bike shops, quite fancy a new one.


Anything in particular John?


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . Phew. It's so humid and misty here.


Same here, just got back from walking the dog, it feels like I am in a steam bath.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> New bike. .
> View attachment 472369


Nice looking bike. A good upgrade on the wheels.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2019)

Finished my excercises. Phew....not done any for 3 weeks and it was hard work.
15 mins spin on the bike
200 situps
A few light weights and some pressups.
Now enjoying boiled egg on ryvita before a shower.....then off to Aldi.
Us retirees never get time to rest


----------



## GM (24 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> Anything in particular John?





I've got a couple in mind that I quite like the look Paul. I've got a big birthday coming up in a few weeks, and I'm trying to convince myself that I need to treat myself to a titanium.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Taking Mrs GM up town this morning, she has a dental appointment, one wisdom tooth to come out. While she's in there* I'll be looking around the bike shops, quite fancy a new one.*


Can't you just get another bike, like most folk?


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2019)

Just got back from shopping at Atlantic Village at Bideford.
Bought a couple of pairs of Chinos and some new casual shoes, ready for the summer.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jun 2019)

Just got back from a quick spin 15 miles in one hour


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just got back from shopping at Atlantic Village at Bideford.
> Bought a couple of pairs of Chinos and some new casual shoes, ready for the summer.


Hope they still fit when summer arrives in 5 years time!


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope they still fit when summer arrives in 5 years time!


Well, my wedding suit still fitted after 40 years - so I'm not expecting a problem.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Jun 2019)

Managed 25 miles today before the rain started.
1,729 ft elevation gain,who said essex was all flat?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

Geeez it's muggy here. Got back from the ride soaked in sweat. 60 miles, 16.9 avg. Not bad going.

The cafe has moved. No one told me it moved two years ago. And they wonder why I get confused...........


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> New bike. .
> View attachment 472369



That looks very nice. Happy riding.


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2019)

I've just got back, a little 51 mile bimble for me, had a problem with a slow puncture in the back and found out my pumps packed up again , many thanks to the two lad who stopped to help and got enough air in the tyre to get me home.  On a lighter note, I turned off the Banbury road to ride into Long Ichington past the duck pond and had to stop for a Goose and her Goslings who were crossing the road. Not a bad morning out but I must get a new pump.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2019)

I bought a hot Chilli plant from ALDI this morning. It's got over 40 flowers coming on it and only cost £2.99.





We bought one last year and it was very productive.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> I bought a hot Chilli plant from ALDI this morning. It's got over 40 flowers coming on it and only cost £2.99.
> View attachment 472408
> 
> We bought one last year and it was very productive.



I know the people who grow these. Looks great value, I feel a trip to Aldi coming.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I've just got back, a little 51 mile bimble for me, had a problem with a slow puncture in the back and found out my pumps packed up again , many thanks to the two lad who stopped to help and got enough air in the tyre to get me home.  On a lighter note, I turned off the Banbury road to ride into Long Ichington past the duck pond and had to stop for a Goose and her Goslings who were crossing the road. Not a bad morning out but I must get a new pump.


I did a 51 yesterday
But I did the route backwards
So it was actually 15


----------



## Poacher (24 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Well, my wedding suit still fitted after 40 years - so I'm not expecting a problem.


More than I can say for my birthday suit, which is looking distinctly baggy in some areas!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2019)

Poacher said:


> More than I can say for my birthday suit, which is looking distinctly baggy in some areas!


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I did a 51 yesterday
> But I did the route backwards
> So it was actually 15


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Well, my wedding suit still fitted after 40 years - so I'm not expecting a problem.



I've still got my wedding suit, the trousers still fit, but the jacket doesn't, I've got a lot broader in the shoulders since my wedding and can't get the jacket over them.



Poacher said:


> More than I can say for my birthday suit, which is looking distinctly baggy in some areas!



I'm having the same problem with mine as well, its a shame we only get one.


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2019)

I've changed the tube this afternoon, I haven't found the cause though, its difficult to get enough pressure in the tube to show up something that might only be leaking at high pressure.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I know the people who grow these. Looks great value.


They do a good job. Whereabouts are they grown?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> They do a good job. Whereabouts are they grown?



I can't be 100% sure they were grown by Lovania but it's highly likely. Their nurseries are based around the Tarleton area of the Lancashire mosses - probably best to Google it and check in maps.

https://www.lovania.co.uk/


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm having the same problem with mine as well, its a shame we only get one.


Why dont you just iron it ?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2019)

The expected downpour didnt arrive. It was very humid at one stage. We now have a breeze and some hazy sun.

Let's hope we miss the worst of it.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Well, my wedding suit still fitted after 40 years - so I'm not expecting a problem.


The only thing I have from my wedding is my tackle and distant memoires 


Poacher said:


> More than I can say for my birthday suit, which is looking distinctly baggy in some areas!


My birthday suit is still in good condition after 68 years and have the photos to prove it.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> The only thing I have from my wedding is my tackle and distant memoires
> 
> My birthday suit is still in good condition after 68 years and have the photos to prove it.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning peeps. We had a lot of rain last night.



Thats normal for you and probably a load more to follow. You will never suffer a drought


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> New bike. .
> View attachment 472369



Nice bike @Mo1959 
Value wise Ribble and Dolan seem to do very good bikes for a good price


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . Phew. It's so humid and misty here.



Got any cooler yet?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope they still fit when summer arrives in 5 years time!



It won't in the case of Welsh Dragon


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Got any cooler yet?




It is finally cooling down here


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is finally cooling down here


It's slightly cooler here, but the clouds are gathering for tonights rain and thunder storms. Earlier this afternoon, I was in the shed undoing a couple of screws to take a pair of old brake levers off of a set of handlebars. The amount of sweat I was producing made my shirt look like I had been out in a shower of rain.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> It's slightly cooler here, but the clouds are gathering for tonights rain and thunder storms. Earlier this afternoon, I was in the shed undoing a couple of screws to take a pair of old brake levers off of a set of handlebars. The amount of sweat I was producing made my shirt look like I had been out in a shower of rain.




I was doing some stuff here and getting really uncomfortable as well.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I've changed the tube this afternoon, I haven't found the cause though, its difficult to get enough pressure in the tube to show up something that might only be leaking at high pressure.



Not bothered dunking it in water?
I don't bother trying to patch tubes any more, I just throw them now. I dont bother with the more expensive brands nowadays, just buy the cheap lifeline ones from Wiggle.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The expected downpour didnt arrive. It was very humid at one stage. We now have a breeze and some hazy sun.
> 
> Let's hope we miss the worst of it.



Till tomorrow?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



Wondered if you will care to share yours? 
You normally post pictures on here


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I was doing some stuff here and getting really uncomfortable as well.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Nice bike @Mo1959
> Value wise Ribble and Dolan seem to do very good bikes for a good price



I've never ridden a Ribble but rode a Dolan Dual for several years, it's still in the garage, and it was a wonderful ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've never ridden a Ribble but rode a Dolan Dual for several years, it's still in the garage, and it was a wonderful ride.


I was looking at them and nearly bought one a few weeks ago, but went back to look and they no longer had the smallest frame size, or I probably would have got one.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

I'm sat outside with a glass of red. The birds are singing, there isn't a breath of wind, it's warm and I can hear the sound of leather on willow as the cricket club have practice. A perfect summer evening.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm sat outside with a glass of red. The birds are singing, there isn't a breath of wind, it's warm and I can hear the sound of leather on willow as the cricket club have practice. A perfect summer evening.
> 
> View attachment 472439


Is that your garden? It’s lovely!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that your garden? It’s lovely!



It's not all my garden. We live on a row of terraced cottages, there are nine and we are fourth in the row. My garden is the bottom left foreground, the rest of the picture is across other gardens. The real beauty is there are no hedges or fences.

To live here you have to accept everyone knows everything about you and what you're doing.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

This is the view straight up my garden but basically we all share.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

And this is my allotment. The yellow looking stuff on the right is garlic coming ready for harvest.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've never ridden a Ribble but rode a Dolan Dual for several years, it's still in the garage, and it was a wonderful ride.



It never ceases to amaze me how many people get out in the winter on what you would term best summer bikes worth thousands.
The 2 brands we have mentioned above are well known for producing reasonably priced excellent winter bikes that tick all the boxes.
I could never contemplate trashing my best bike on winter roads


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

And our row. My house is on the right.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> This is the view straight up my garden but basically we all share.
> 
> View attachment 472440



That is really nice


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how many people get out in the winter on what you would term best summer bikes worth thousands.
> The 2 brands we have mentioned above are well known for producing reasonably priced excellent winter bikes that tick all the boxes.
> I could never contemplate trashing my best bike on winter roads



No neither would I. When I retired I bought myself a beautiful Cervelo C3. I've since upgraded it with carbon wheels and tubeless. It's unlikely I can ever afford such a thing again and I would never take her out in the winter.

Her name is Carys which I imagine @welsh dragon will get!


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> And our row. My house is on the right.
> 
> View attachment 472442


Old almshousing/houses?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> And our row. My house is on the right.
> 
> View attachment 472442


Is it a conservation area? Looks very nice and peaceful.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Old almshousing/houses?



We live in a Lancashire mill village. There are 33 original cottages, a primary school, reading room, chapel, cricket club, bowling green and the mill owners enormous house. The village is on the banks of the Leeds Liverpool canal. Around the village there has been development meaning there are another 45 more modern properties, fortunately these don't impinge on us. The village was originally built by the Parke family to entice local workers to their paper mill which manufactured very high quality paper and bank note paper. Most of this has now been knocked down to make way for a development, 25 years ago, of new houses and what remains is used by various companies, mainly car related. It,s currently scheduled for housing development.

The mill owners were Methodist so there is no pub. Everyone went to chapel twice on Sunday. Up to the mid 60s there was a team employed to maintain the outside of the houses, everything was painted the same colour etc. lovely front gardens. The school and chapel were built to benefit and "educate" the workforce. There is/was a reading room which was effectively a small library again for the villagers. The upper floor of this building had a fully sprung floor for dancing. Kathleen Ferrier often performed there - she was born a few miles away.

I do appreciate how lucky I am, though we didn't know this 38 years ago when we arrived!!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it a conservation area? Looks very nice and peaceful.



Oh yes it is a conservation area and also has an Article 4 direction on it. This means we cannot change anything external unless it replicates the original. If you look at the image of our row you will see all the windows are identical but they are all new. £1000 - £1200 per window as they each have to be hand made to fit. The windows were designed so the entire frame could be lifted out leaving a large hole. To get beds, furniture, mattresses etc. upstairs the only way is to take the window out, get two ladders and three men. One with a rope inside the house and two to guide the furniture up the ladders!!!!!"


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We live in a Lancashire mill village. There are 33 original cottages, a primary school, reading room, chapel, cricket club, bowling green and the mill owners enormous house. The village is on the banks of the Leeds Liverpool canal. Around the village there has been development meaning there are another 45 more modern properties, fortunately these don't impinge on us. The village was originally built by the Parke family to entice local workers to their paper mill which manufactured very high quality paper and bank note paper. Most of this has now been knocked down to make way for a development, 25 years ago, of new houses and what remains is used by various companies, mainly car related. It,s currently scheduled for housing development.
> 
> The mill owners were Methodist so there is no pub. Everyone went to chapel twice on Sunday. Up to the mid 60s there was a team employed to maintain the outside of the houses, everything was painted the same colour etc. lovely front gardens. The school and chapel were built to benefit and "educate" the workforce. There is/was a reading room which was effectively a small library again for the villagers. The upper floor of this building had a fully sprung floor for dancing. Kathleen Ferrier often performed there - she was born a few miles away.
> 
> I do appreciate how lucky I am, though we didn't know this 38 years ago when we arrived!!


A bit like Saltaire then, in some ways.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> A bit like Saltaire then, in some ways.



There are similarities but Saltaire is on a vast scale compared to our tiny community.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> There are similarities but Saltaire is on a vast scale compared to our tiny community.


Housing for the mill workers, methodist owners and no public houses when built.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We live in a Lancashire mill village. There are 33 original cottages, a primary school, reading room, chapel, cricket club, bowling green and the mill owners enormous house.


Would that be Withnell Fold?


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not bothered dunking it in water?
> I don't bother trying to patch tubes any more, I just throw them now. I dont bother with the more expensive brands nowadays, just buy the cheap lifeline ones from Wiggle.



I spent half-three quarters of an hour with it in the sink and couldn't find anything, strange, very strange, it was fine on Saturday's ride but soggy this morning, I pumped it up and it was alright to the cafe, but on the way back it was going softer the closer I got to home and by the time I got close to Baginton it needed a top up, that was when I discovered that my pump had packed up again, I fixed it last time.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Would that be Withnell Fold?



Yes


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2019)

Morning all, raining here but that will not stop the fun, enjoy your day.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2019)

Morning. 10k run done and now enjoying my Weetabix. Was a bit murky earlier but the sun is out now.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2019)

Morning. Another hot day for us I think. Really misty at the moment and I can hear the rain, but it is only very light rain.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2019)

Good morning from a soggy Coventry


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2019)

Morning all.
Off out for a 20 miler this morning, meeting up for coffee in Barnstaple.
Looks like it's going to be warm.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2019)

Morning


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2019)

Morning all. Grey, cool and spitting with rain.

Annual health check review this morning. Did the bloods last week and this morning it's a chat with the practice nurse. Car was serviced yesterday, me today!

Supermarket run after that.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2019)

Morning all from a damp steamy barnet, I've been in a cool shower for a while and now I am just as sweaty 
I will be out with the dog who is also suffering from the warmth, but she goes for a dip in the brook to cool off. As it will be damp most of the day I shall be in the shed for bike fettling and cleaning.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> To live here you have to accept everyone knows everything about you and what you're doing.


From the photo I imagine everyone gets to know what everyone elses undies look like as well.
Just think, if Welshie lived there. The council would be inundated with complaints........"that woman has put her bloomers out again and we have lost our view"


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how many people get out in the winter on what you would term best summer bikes worth thousands.
> The 2 brands we have mentioned above are well known for producing reasonably priced excellent winter bikes that tick all the boxes.
> I could never contemplate trashing my best bike on winter roads


I have the solution to that problem. In winter I only cycle on dry, mild and preferably sunny days. Other than that I suffer the exercise bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> From the photo I imagine everyone gets to know what everyone elses undies look like as well.
> Just think, if Welshie lived there. The council would be inundated with complaints........"that woman has put her bloomers out again and we have lost our view"


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. 10k run done and now enjoying my Weetabix. Was a bit murky earlier but the sun is out now.


Weetabix......yeuk. They turn into soggy gunk as soon as you pour the milk on.
Mrs D likes them though.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> From the photo I imagine everyone gets to know what everyone elses undies look like as well.
> Just think, if Welshie lived there. The council would be inundated with complaints........"that woman has put her bloomers out again and we have lost our view"



This is true. Though now you mentioned I've realised not every household hangs out underwear!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Housing for the mill workers, methodist owners and no public houses when built.



Yes. Quite true.


----------



## GM (25 Jun 2019)

Morning all. We had a very wet night here in the capital. Out in a short while to take the dog for a soggy walk, should be fun!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> This is true. Though now you mentioned I've realised not every household hangs out underwear!!!!


Well I think it should be mandatory. You have no local pub so what could be more relaxing than to sit in your garden with a cool beer while discussing all your neighbour's undies.
All in favour of this say yeah!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I think it should be mandatory. You have no local pub so what could be more relaxing than to sit in your garden with a cool beer while discussing all your neighbour's undies.
> All in favour of this say yeah!




You are a sad man.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I think it should be mandatory. You have no local pub so what could be more relaxing than to sit in your garden with a cool beer while discussing all your neighbour's undies.
> All in favour of this say yeah!




It's a good job numbnuts doesn't live there. He tends to walk around in his Birthday suit given half a chance.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how many people get out in the winter on what you would term best summer bikes worth thousands.
> The 2 brands we have mentioned above are well known for producing reasonably priced excellent winter bikes that tick all the boxes.
> I could never contemplate trashing my best bike on winter roads



A new bike will be out of the question but will see later in the year if i can pick up a bargain on ebay for a winter bike.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's a good job numbnuts doesn't live there. He tends to walk around in his Birthday suit given half a chance.


Excuse me, I have clothes on today


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Excuse me, I have clothes on today




Makes a change...


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> From the photo I imagine everyone gets to know what everyone elses undies look like as well.
> Just think, if Welshie lived there. The council would be inundated with complaints........"that woman has put her bloomers out again and we have lost our view"



What if there was the local bloomer thief living in the block.
He would think he was in heaven


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



I would imagine you would deliberately hang them out for all to see


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have the solution to that problem. In winter I only cycle on dry, mild and preferably sunny days. Other than that I suffer the exercise bike.



Nothing like getting out on the cheapie winter bike when its the middle of winter. You feel better for it even if it means bike cleaning afterwards


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2019)

Must admit my best bikes get ridden in bad weather, as did my best bike when I raced.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You are a sad man.



Its your bloomers that do it


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's a good job numbnuts doesn't live there. He tends to walk around in his Birthday suit given half a chance.



You probably do


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2019)

Currently in the best cafe in Barnstaple.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What if there was the local bloomer thief living in the block.
> He would think he was in heaven


Why a "he"?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What if there was the local bloomer thief living in the block.
> He would think he was in heaven


Though he would need a small pickup truck for them.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Though he would need a small pickup truck for them.


That would certainly stop them from being stolen.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2019)

Shopping done. Health check bang on target. A good opportunity to discuss my mental health which now I'm back on the bike is fine. The nurse agreed it's important I ride.

The nurse also found time to guide me on the difficulties I'm facing in trying to support a much loved friend. All round a good visit.

It's now raining so when Mrs P wakes from her nap the hoover is going in to overdrive.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I think it should be mandatory. You have no local pub so what could be more relaxing than to sit in your garden with a cool beer while discussing all your neighbour's undies.
> All in favour of this say yeah!



People round here think I'm crazy as I like to ride 150-180 miles a week. I don't need them thinking I fantasise over their knickers.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> People round here think I'm crazy as I like to ride 150-180 miles a week. I don't need them thinking I fantasise over their knickers.




Dave clearly has too much time on his hands.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dave clearly has too much time on his hands.


Excuse me......I dont fantasise about your big pink bloomers. The ones with lacey elastic around the legs and with little flowers printed on or.......ohh dear, maybe I do


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dave clearly has too much time on his hands.



Yep - he needs to get out on his bike more!!!!


----------



## GM (25 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Currently in the best cafe in Barnstaple.
> 
> View attachment 472528
> View attachment 472529




I see there's 4 nice bikes on the shelf, must be a good LBS !


----------



## GM (25 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I think it should be mandatory. You have no local pub so what could be more relaxing than to sit in your garden with a cool beer while discussing all your neighbour's undies.
> All in favour of this say yeah!




You reminded me of this song reading that....


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> You reminded me of this song reading that....



Based on me and Welshie......although she seems to be distancing herself from me at the moment 
And it hurts


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> I see there's 4 nice bikes on the shelf, must be a good LBS !


See anything that took your fancy the other day John?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Based on me and Welshie......although she seems to be distancing herself from me at the moment
> And it hurts


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> You reminded me of this song reading that....


See through baby-blue


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Based on me and Welshie......although she seems to be distancing herself from me at the moment
> And it hurts



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXZcM3iQVwU


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Ahh that is so nice


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXZcM3iQVwU



Nice one. I doubt she could resist me if I sang that.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Excuse me......I dont fantasise about your big pink bloomers. The ones with lacey elastic around the legs and with little flowers printed on or.......ohh dear, maybe I do



Wonder what the little ones are like?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh that is so nice


Wrong colour rose though.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wrong colour rose though.


Nah


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Nah


You would say that though.


----------



## GM (25 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> See anything that took your fancy the other day John?




I had a look in Evans and Cycle Surgery, they both had the latest super dooper popular brands but nothing really gave me the wow must have factor. I must have a look in the Condor shop one day, (when I win the lottery)


----------



## Paulus (26 Jun 2019)

Morning campers, a dull start to the day here. Off down to help my son clear out his loft a little later. It's about an hours walk so the dog gets a good walk at the same time. Then it will be an hours walk back a different route the the Mitre for a couple of pints of ale.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jun 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2019)

everyone. Dull, grey, muggy and no wind. What a terrible night's sleep. Busy, busy, busy today

08.30 head off with friend to set up all the signage for tonight's inter club hill climb***

12.30 friends for lunch followed by afternoon playing canasta

17.30 leave for hill climb sign on and run that***

20.30 take down all signage and collapse in chair

*** Paul's top cycling tip for today. To gain cycling kudos organise the hill climb so you're too busy to actually ride it!!!!!  It's a lot less painful


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2019)

Nice morning by the looks of it. T shirt, shorts & sandals today.
Of to Barnstaple for some last minute shopping before we go up country.
Sister in Law's funeral on Friday.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2019)

Morning. Hot overcast and muggy here.


----------



## screenman (26 Jun 2019)

Morning all.

Sad occasion Dirk.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Hot overcast and muggy here.


Not sure what its going to do here. Forcast says good but theres a lot of dark cloud up there.
Should be ok for golf hopefully.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Sad occasion Dirk.


Yeah .......... I hate shopping.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> I had a look in Evans and Cycle Surgery, they both had the latest super dooper popular brands but nothing really gave me the wow must have factor. I must have a look in the Condor shop one day, (when I win the lottery)




https://www.shandcycles.com/bikes/stoater/


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2019)

Good morning from a very murky Coventry, at least its not raining, the bonus with the murky mornings is I get to sleep in a bit, half six this morning, no bright sun waking me up about five, but it would be nice to have some sunshine


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2019)

Geeez I'm nackered. Hardly any sleep last night.

All the hill climb signage in place. Now for a quick snooze.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2019)

Shopping done.
Time for a light lunch at the Crown, West Down.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Shopping done.
> Time for a light lunch at the Crown, West Down.
> View attachment 472647


Candle lit dinner?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Shopping done.
> Time for a light lunch at the Crown, West Down.
> View attachment 472647



Light lunch??????


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Light lunch??????


It's between two of us.
I'll only have a snack tonight.


----------



## GM (26 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> https://www.shandcycles.com/bikes/stoater/




That Skinnymalinky looks nice, it's certainly on the wow factor scale


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2019)

Right......I need impartial advice on a 2 part question
a) do I have grounds for divorce and
b) if so, will @welsh dragon elope with me

After our holiday, as you do, we agreed on a diet. Golf today and they do put on some nice food eg sausage, egg n chips etc. So, with Mrs Ds reminder of "dont forget your diet" ringing in my lughole I ordered a chicken salad.
Mrs D is out with her aunty & cousin, eating at our local. So, on my way home I called in to say hello and asked "what have you eaten"?
Answer..........fish, chips and mushy peas followed by apple pie and custard .
I await your thoughts


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Right......I need impartial advice on a 2 part question
> a) do I have grounds for divorce and
> b) if so, will @welsh dragon elope with me
> 
> ...


Had she thought of buying you fish and chips, with mushy peas?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Had she thought of buying you fish and chips, with mushy peas?


Mrs D or Welshie ????
I doubt Mrs D had as her last words this morning were "dont forget your diet".


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Right......I need impartial advice on a 2 part question
> a) do I have grounds for divorce and
> b) if so, will @welsh dragon elope with me
> 
> ...



Well done Mrs D.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Right......I need impartial advice on a 2 part question
> a) do I have grounds for divorce and
> b) if so, will @welsh dragon elope with me
> 
> ...


Sounds like reasonable grounds for divorce on the grounds of mental cruelty. Telling you to be good, which you were, and then blatantly eating a good wholesome lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done Mrs D.


I am now in shock.
I need to have a lie down


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> Sounds like reasonable grounds for divorce on the grounds of mental cruelty. Telling you to be good, which you were, and then blatantly eating a good wholesome lunch.


And part b) ???


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2019)

Fish & Chips don't count as they are a staple food.
I'm afraid you've been comprehensively out manoeuvred.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2019)

GM said:


> That Skinnymalinky looks nice, it's certainly on the wow factor scale



I like both the Skinnymalinky and the stoater, though I notice both are unavailable due to high demand, popular bikes by the sound of it.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2019)

No luck for me down the club this afternoon, but my Good Lady won twice, a line and a house, the first time She's won for ages, she came out fourteen quid up


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2019)

What i want to know is, why the local birds have suddenly started finding my car attractive? I came out a little over a week ago to find the car looking like it had been dive bombed by a seagull with the squirts and had to have a clean up, again a few days later and I was cleaning bird s*** of the car, today I came out of the club and they had done it again, so this afternoon I was cleaning bird s*** off the car again.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> No luck for me down the club this afternoon, but my Good Lady won twice, a line and a house, the first time She's won for ages, she came out fourteen quid up


Blinkin eck. I came 4th in the golf comp today and wont get that


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> What i want to know is, why the local birds have suddenly started finding my car attractive? I came out a little over a week ago to find the car looking like it had been dive bombed by a seagull with the squirts and had to have a clean up, again a few days later and I was cleaning bird s*** of the car, today I came out of the club and they had done it again, so this afternoon I was cleaning bird s*** off the car again.


I have the same problem with the garden furniture.
Have you checked to see if anyone has stuck a note anywhere saying "birds, please feel free to sh*t on this car" ?


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have the same problem with the garden furniture.
> Have you checked to see if anyone has stuck a note anywhere saying "birds, please feel free to sh*t on this car" ?





I hope not


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Blinkin eck. I came 4th in the golf comp today and wont get that



The Monday night bingo is the best one, some of the houses have special prizes attached to them, they don't go very often but if they do someones walking out with £50 - £100.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D or Welshie ????
> I doubt Mrs D had as her last words this morning were "dont forget your diet".


Doesn't mean you can't though. A "moment of weakness", the same as she sufferred.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jun 2019)

While out on my trike this afternoon the pedal assist stopped working, the sensor red light was still flashing, but no power, just found out there was a small crack in the outer cable and one of the smaller cables inside had broken, all fixed now and going like a good one


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> What i want to know is, why the local birds have suddenly started finding my car attractive? I came out a little over a week ago to find the car looking like it had been dive bombed by a seagull with the squirts and had to have a clean up, again a few days later and I was cleaning bird s*** of the car, today I came out of the club and they had done it again, so this afternoon I was cleaning bird s*** off the car again.


I keep mine in the garage. Sorry to laugh but I found that quite funny


----------



## roadrash (26 Jun 2019)

Q...what do you do if a bird sh!ts on your car

A.... don't take her out again


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I keep mine in the garage. Sorry to laugh but I found that quite funny



Unfortunately I don't have a garage.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a garage.




I was In Welshpool once and saw a car that looked like about 100 birds had targeted it. It was covered In bird droppings.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> What i want to know is, why the local birds have suddenly started finding my car attractive? I came out a little over a week ago to find the car looking like it had been dive bombed by a seagull with the squirts and had to have a clean up, again a few days later and I was cleaning bird s*** of the car, today I came out of the club and they had done it again, so this afternoon I was cleaning bird s*** off the car again.


This it?


----------



## roadrash (26 Jun 2019)

nah ....its this one
..


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> This it?
> View attachment 472715




Looks like the one I saw.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> nah ....its this one
> ..
> View attachment 472716




Eeewww


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> This it?
> View attachment 472715






roadrash said:


> nah ....its this one
> ..
> View attachment 472716






I've seen them that bad at times


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Hot overcast and muggy here.



Complaining?
Did it cool down?


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a very murky Coventry, at least its not raining, the bonus with the murky mornings is I get to sleep in a bit, half six this morning, no bright sun waking me up about five, but it would be nice to have some sunshine



Looking better tomorrow


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's between two of us.
> I'll only have a snack tonight.



I hope you did


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Right......I need impartial advice on a 2 part question
> a) do I have grounds for divorce and
> b) if so, will @welsh dragon elope with me
> 
> ...



Your offer to Welshie for a meal was involved there so maybe you will get your wish to run off into the sunset with her.
However will you stick to a diet to keep her once you have got her?


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done Mrs D.



Are you tempted to run off with him then Welshie?


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I hope you did


I did.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Complaining?
> Did it cool down?



It did. Supposed to be nice Thursday and Friday though.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It did. Supposed to be nice Thursday and Friday though.


Up in the mid twenties. They're claiming


----------



## Lee_M (26 Jun 2019)

day off diy to see Rocketman today. thoroughly enjoyable film, Taron Egerton seems to be a very good actor (he was also very good as Eddie the Eagle (in a different film obviously)

off to see my poorly mother in yorkshire tomorrow, hoping to take the Westfield over the pennines to make up for having to leave the bike for another few days


----------



## Rusty Nails (26 Jun 2019)

I've had a rotten cold for the last three days so didn't go into the community bike workshop I volunteer at yesterday and went in today instead as I was feeling a lot better.

Had a great day, renovating an old Apollo and building an old Marin Larkspur frame into a working bike using all parts from the workshop stock. It's a real bitsa bike.

Great way to spend a day a week of my retirement with a few other pensioners, talking bikes, politics and crap, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2019)

Off up the M5 tomorrow to the Midlands. Hope the traffic ain't too bad.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2019)

Been roasting here. Sitting here in the pj’s with the window open trying to cool down enough to go to bed soon. To be hotter tomorrow!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)




----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2019)

Morning all, off out for a swim now so talk to you all later, have a good day.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Great way to spend a day a week of my retirement with a few other pensioners, talking bikes, politics and crap, not necessarily in that order


Is there a difference between "politics and crap"??


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off up the M5 tomorrow to the Midlands. Hope the traffic ain't too bad.


Into the 'badlands'. Have a good day.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2019)

Morning all. Its a nice sunny start to the day although TBH I feel a bit sh*t myself.
Me and Mrs D came down with a weird "thing" Monday night/Tuesday morning. Sweating profusely and legs like jelly (really struggled to get down stairs). I felt better yesterday but soooo tired this morning. I know of 3 other people who have had similar.
Had a coffee and now trying an energy drink. Hope it works as I am in the annual seniors golf comp at 09.20.
Enjoy the sun everyone......between us we should get some decent rides in over the next few days.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2019)

Gooooood morning folks. Today is going to be a gorgeous day. The sun is shining and it feels warm already.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jun 2019)

Morning it is only 14c here and windy.....heatwave.....what heatwave


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2019)

Good morning folks, still cool and cloudy here, but it's going to get a tad warm later, I recon by the time I ride up to the cafe I'll be over dressed.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jun 2019)

Morning all, sunny here and warming up. It's going to be a nice day. Out with the dog shortly with a walk across the fields with a stop at the cafe on the way. .


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2019)

Had an early wander along the trail by the river while it was still lovely and cool. Already heating up though and going to be even hotter than yesterday.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Gooooood morning folks. Today is going to be a gorgeous day. The sun is shining and it feels warm already.


Will you be having a 'bimble' today ?


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Will you be having a 'bimble' today ?



I'm sat here in my cycle gear, my bike is parked in the kitchen behind me ready to go, I'm off for a bimble in about half an hour.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Will you be having a 'bimble' today ?




I may partake of a bimble


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 472761


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2019)

Just remembered I have to.take one of my grandsons to a job Interview this morning. A bimble will have to wait.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2019)

Good day from a gloriously sunny Lancashire. I'm about to get my kit on and ride Wheelhouse, one of our local climbs, before coming home to decide on what to do for the rest of the day.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jun 2019)

I've just been for a blood test


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good day from a gloriously sunny Lancashire. I'm about to get my kit on and ride Wheelhouse, one of our local climbs, before coming home to decide on what to do for the rest of the day.


Sun back this side of the border, thankyou.


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2019)

Just heading out the door to go to the range. It's almost Glock O'Clock!


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2019)

Sat in Hatton Locks cafe, it's been a good ride out, winds a bit chill but lovely and sunny.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sun back this side of the border, thankyou.



Nope it's staying with the righteous!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Just heading out the door to go to the range. It's almost Glock O'Clock!



There's me thinking Drago was headed to the garden centre.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2019)

20 miles. 1950 feet. 13.4avg. Happy with that.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Just heading out the door to go to the range. It's almost Glock O'Clock!


Are you still here ?


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2019)

I was chatting to a mate of mine who loves about 8 miles from Pripyat in the Ukraine. He was saying that he watched Chernobyl on Netflix, and within 5 minutes he could count the number of historical inaccuracies on all 7 fingers of his right hand.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> I was chatting to a mate of mine who loves about 8 miles from Pripyat in the Ukraine. He was saying that he watched Chernobyl on Netflix, and within 5 minutes he could count the number of historical inaccuracies on all 7 fingers of his right hand.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2019)

I am back from a 17 mile bimble .
Gorgeous weather, very hot but with a nice breeze. Not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> There's me thinking Drago was headed to the garden centre.


B&Q don't let him in any more. Not since that incident with the microwave.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2019)

I'm not long back from my bimble, 55 miles in bright sunshine with a stiff breeze, the way out was done with a tail wind most of of the way and was fun, I spend most of the way back groveling into the breeze, which was slow and wasn't much fun. I also did the fastest ride I've done for a long time, 3 hours 22 minutes riding time for 50 miles, I haven't done that for a couple of years. Its been a good morning out.


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> B&Q don't let him in any more. Not since that incident with the microwave.



Whooaaa, it was an accident that my man bits got stuck inside it. You see, I'd been doing the vacuuming while naked when I fell. It could happen to anyone.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2019)

Sun's out in Redditch! It's thar'ot!


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2019)

My latest batch of Old Speckled Skinhead is nearly ready for bottling and then I can sit in the man shed and sup.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I may partake of a bimble



Did you in the end?


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sun's out in Redditch! It's thar'ot!
> 
> View attachment 472838



Been on it all afternoon?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did you in the end?




I did and I took photos that you can see above.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I did and I took photos that you can see above.



I did see them, I like the pictures you take, there are always some very nice things to see


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2019)

Suppose I’ll watch England playing tonight. Nothing else on anyway.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Been on it all afternoon?


Nah - just the last hour or so......


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2019)

Porthmadog had the hottest temp In the UK today with a temp of 27 deg C.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> My latest batch of Old Speckled Skinhead is nearly ready for bottling and then I can sit in the man shed and sup.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 472841


Then the sweater'll be on.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c8J8kb_639M


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Nope it's staying with the righteous!


Why's it over that part then?


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Porthmadog had the hottest temp In the UK today with a temp of 27 deg C.



Surprised you arent moaning you are hot and sweaty


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Porthmadog had the hottest temp In the UK today with a temp of 27 deg C.



The question I need to answer, is why is the house like a fridge whilst the temperature outside is very pleasently in the twenties.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> The question I need to answer, is why is the house like a fridge whilst the temperature outside is very pleasently in the twenties.



By the time it goes cooler the house will be toasty for a few days


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Porthmadog had the hottest temp In the UK today with a temp of 27 deg C.


I got seriously sun burned there many years ago! Is that the place that’s got Black Rock beach or something? You got to park on the sands.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> The question I need to answer, is why is the house like a fridge whilst the temperature outside is very pleasently in the twenties.


Mines is still boiling. My living room has a huge window and gets the sun all afternoon/evening.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2019)

Footie was quite good.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I got seriously sun burned there many years ago! Is that the place that’s got Black Rock beach or something? You got to park on the sands.




It is. I'm not keen on the place to be honest., then again I have only been there once or twice


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is. I'm not keen on the place to be honest., then again I have only been there once or twice



Too many tourists?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Too many tourists?




Yep. A bit like Barmouth which is full of peoe from Birmingham during the holidays and at the weekends. I can imagine the place will be heaving this weekend.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. A bit like Barmouth which is full of peoe from Birmingham during the holidays and at the weekends. I can imagine the place will be heaving this weekend.



Hiding in the wilds for you then


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Hiding in the wilds for you then




Dam right.


----------



## Slow But Determined (27 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. A bit like Barmouth which is full of peoe from Birmingham during the holidays and at the weekends. I can imagine the place will be heaving this weekend.



I always thought Barmouth was the preserve of the Wolverhampton "jet set"


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2019)

The night is still young.........


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> I always thought Barmouth was the preserve of the Wolverhampton "jet set"




Mm. Wolverhampton AND jet set in the same sentence.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2019)




----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2019)

Morning fellow retirees, a bit cloudy at the moment. I am off to Peterborough a little later. A friend of mine has to collect some furniture and I am lending a hand . There will be a free breakfast in it, that's my fee for the day. 
The weather looks to be warming up with temperatures approaching 22 degrees. 
.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2019)

Morning. Took the chance of an early jog while it's still relatively cool and a bit overcast. It should burn off within a few hours and be hot again.

Porridge time now.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2019)

Good morning. Going to be another scorcher here as well.

I might get out for an early bimble before it gets too hot. 

I will not be eating yucky porridge.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2019)

Up at 0600. Half hour on the weights, shoulder and back day. Will mooch about today, until later this afternoon when I am being given a tour of the Mercedes F1 factory in Brackley.



welsh dragon said:


> I will not be eating yucky porridge.



More than one young lady has said this to me over the years


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Up at 0600. Half hour on the weights, shoulder and back day. Will mooch about today, until later this afternoon when I am being given a tour of the Mercedes F1 factory in Brackley.
> 
> 
> 
> More than one young lady has said this to me over the years




And he's back


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2019)

Just been to the sorting office to pick up a parcel


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And he's back


Yeah, but is he here for good or just passing through


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mm. Wolverhampton AND jet set in the same sentence.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. A bit like Barmouth which is full of peoe from Birmingham during the holidays and at the weekends. I can imagine the place will be heaving this weekend.



I haven't been there for years, my favorite is Llandudno.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2019)

Good morning. The Red Rose county is again bathed in glorious sunshine as the good Lord continues to smile on the righteous...............as for that lot over the border.......

Off to the south Lakes at 10.00 for our walking day. Several of my cycling buddies are heading out to the Ribble valley today. I'm a touch envious but know we will have an equally good time walking with our great friends and neighbours...........and there's a pub at the end and I'm not driving.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah, but is he here for good or just passing through



That conjures up images of a dodgy kebab washed down by 5 pints of Watneys.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> That conjures up images of a dodgy kebab washed down by 5 pints of Watneys.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2019)

Watneys Red Barrel. Brings back memories and other things..........

And as for a Party 7....


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2019)

Morning all.
Sister in Law's funeral this morning - 11.40 at Stourbridge crematorium.
Not looking forward to it, but it has to be done.
Gonna be mighty warm wearing a suit today.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Sister in Law's funeral this morning - 11.40 at Stourbridge crematorium.
> Not looking forward to it, but it has to be done.
> Gonna be mighty warm wearing a suit today.


Hope it goes as well as these things can!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I got seriously sun burned there many years ago! Is that the place that’s got Black Rock beach or something? You got to park on the sands.


We also got seriously burned while there. Many moons ago but we still talk about it. We all had sunstroke and next day we were hot then cold and shivering. We were staying in a caravan near Beddgelert. 2 days later the heavens opened and it rained solid for 5 days. The river burst, Beddgelert was flooded and we cut short our holiday.


----------



## Poacher (28 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I haven't been there for years, my favorite is Llandudno.


In my imaginary Welsh Film Festival as _The Llandudno That Time Forgot._
(There are many more, e.g. _Pale Rhayader_. Groan as loud as you like, I can't hear you.)


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2019)

Morning all. Up a bit late this morning.
Lunch will be at a French restaurant (La Boheme) using vouchers we were given for our anniversary. A bit warm for a big meal really but......I will force it and a couple of drinks down then our sunbeds will call.
But I really must do my exercises and bike this morning


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> The night is still young.........
> 
> View attachment 472898



Sore head this morning?


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mm. Wolverhampton AND jet set in the same sentence.



Best send an expedition to try to locate it


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Sister in Law's funeral this morning - 11.40 at Stourbridge crematorium.
> Not looking forward to it, but it has to be done.
> Gonna be mighty warm wearing a suit today.



Another one hoping it goes as well as can be expected.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning fellow retirees, a bit cloudy at the moment. I am off to Peterborough a little later. A friend of mine has to collect some furniture and I am lending a hand . There will be a free breakfast in it, that's my fee for the day.
> The weather looks to be warming up with temperatures approaching 22 degrees.
> .



Then theres tomorrow


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2019)

Poacher said:


> In my imaginary Welsh Film Festival as _The Llandudno That Time Forgot._
> (There are many more, e.g. _Pale Rhayader_. Groan as loud as you like, I can't hear you.)




Truly awful


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sore head this morning?


Nah - fresh as a daisy!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2019)

Poacher said:


> In my imaginary Welsh Film Festival as _The Llandudno That Time Forgot._
> (There are many more, e.g. _Pale Rhayader_. Groan as loud as you like, I can't hear you.)


There's A Towyn called Alice, sung by 
Betws-Y-Coed up for best musical score.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Sister in Law's funeral this morning - 11.40 at Stourbridge crematorium.
> Not looking forward to it, but it has to be done.
> Gonna be mighty warm wearing a suit today.



Hoping it all goes smoothly for you


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Sister in Law's funeral this morning - 11.40 at Stourbridge crematorium.
> Not looking forward to it, but it has to be done.
> Gonna be mighty warm wearing a suit today.



Hope it goes as well as can be hoped for.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2019)

Thats the ironing done, shopping next. My good ladies got up, had her breakfast and her tablets then sat on the sofa and has gone back to sleep.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Thats the ironing done, shopping next. My good ladies got up, had her breakfast and her tablets then sat on the sofa and has gone back to sleep.



Shopping then a bit of a chill in the nice weather?


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Shopping then a bit of a chill in the nice weather?



Then I'm chauffeuring my good Lady to the hairdressers, and I've got the oven to clean, chores and shopping day today.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2019)

40 pinter of bitter bottled.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> 40 pinter of bitter bottled.


Try saying that when your hissed


----------



## Poacher (28 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Truly awful


If you thought that was bad, what about _Nil Barmouth_?


----------



## Poacher (28 Jun 2019)

_Dai Hard?_


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2019)

The Welsh viagra salesman?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2019)

Poacher said:


> _Dai Hard?_



Can't you go somewhere and annoy someone else?.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> The Welsh viagra salesman?




Don't you start


----------



## The Jogger (28 Jun 2019)

I was gym this morning then beach this afternoon now grub. Not as hot down here on the Costa del sol as the rest of Europe but I was dropping in the gym.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2019)

Well ..... glad that's over.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Well ..... glad that's over.


Yes very sad but these thing we have to do and one day it will be our turn, take care.


----------



## The Jogger (28 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Well ..... glad that's over.


Hope it all went OK.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't you start



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UPjz_yGUG8k


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2019)

Porthmadog was the hottest place in the UK again at 29 deg C.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Porthmadog was the hottest place in the UK again at 29 deg C.


They're forecasting 37°C in these parts tomorrow. Then it'll start getting warmer.

Weather forecaster's version of pin the tail on the donkey?


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2019)

The Jogger said:


> Hope it all went OK.


Yes - Humanist service which was quite nice.
Both me and Mrs D have decided that we are not having funerals. Straight to the Crem for us and a few hundred quid behind the bar for anyone who wants to come along and remember us.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2019)

Enjoyed my guided tour of the Mercedes F1 factory. I can't help but think in 15 or 20 years the series will be dead in favour of Formula E.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yes - Humanist service which was quite nice.
> Both me and Mrs D have decided that we are not having funerals. Straight to the Crem for us and a few hundred quid behind the bar for anyone who wants to come along and remember us.




That sounds like a good idea. Quite fancy that myself. No fuss, no muss


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That sounds like a good idea. Quite fancy that myself. No fuss, no muss


I’ll just be going about 100 yards as the crow flies to go in beside mum.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Enjoyed my guided tour of the Mercedes F1 factory. I can't help but think in 15 or 20 years the series will be dead in favour of Formula E.


Did you manage to get a nose?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2019)

Mr WD is going to be buried in the field. I might even wait until he is dead.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is going to be buried in the field. I might even wait until he is dead.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is going to be buried in the field. I might even wait until he is dead.



Ah, making room for me, eh?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Ah, making room for me, eh?


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2019)

Actually, I once went out with a Welsh girl. All the Welsh phrases she taught me were actually insults and swearing.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yes - Humanist service which was quite nice.
> Both me and Mrs D have decided that we are not having funerals. Straight to the Crem for us and a few hundred quid behind the bar for anyone who wants to come along and remember us.



Same for us two - we don't want any of that funeral tosh.

My mum was the same - straight to the crem'.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Same for us two - we don't want any of that fyneral tosh.
> 
> My mum was the same - straight to the crem'.


Think it sometimes depends on how well known the person was. My dad lived all his days in the same village and was so well known and did so much, I feel it would have been sad not to let people come and say their final goodbye.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2019)

I'll need a proper funeral. Westminster Abbey should just about be big enough to hold the most attractive of the grieving chicks


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Ah, making room for me, eh?


You've a fish supper, with mushy peas to beat!


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2019)

Blimey, I'm not in that financial league!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Blimey, I'm not in that financial league!


Neither is the other one it seems. Fresh Welsh Lamb is nearby, and easy get. So that's ruled out, as it's free.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Fresh Welsh Lamb is nearby, and easy.



Please allow me to decipher this. Fresh Welsh Lamb would suggest to me that you're saying Welshie is a young hottie and popular with the boys? 

Wash your mouth out with soap, Mr Lance O'Classic! If I had a glove I'd demand satisfaction! We all know she's not young!


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Porthmadog was the hottest place in the UK again at 29 deg C.



Bet you were really sweaty


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> They're forecasting 37°C in these parts tomorrow. Then it'll start getting warmer.
> 
> Weather forecaster's version of pin the tail on the donkey?



Cooling on Sunday onwards


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is going to be buried in the field. I might even wait until he is dead.



You going to dig the hole?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Please allow me to decipher this. Fresh Welsh Lamb would suggest to me that you're saying Welshie is a young hottie and popular with the boys?
> 
> Wash your mouth out with soap, Mr Lance O'Classic! If I had a glove I'd demand satisfaction! We all know she's not young!


You take a look at her pictures!

Lambs in nearly every field close to a road.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jun 2019)

Morning


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Please allow me to decipher this. Fresh Welsh Lamb would suggest to me that you're saying Welshie is a young hottie and popular with the boys?
> 
> Wash your mouth out with soap, Mr Lance O'Classic! If I had a glove I'd demand satisfaction! We all know she's not young!




Cheeky begger.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2019)

Morning chaps. Another warm day today I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2019)

Why do I always feel slightly sleepy after the first coffee of the day???? Thought it was supposed to wake you up!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2019)

Hello fellow cycling retirees. Beautiful day her. I'm going to get the bike out later and try to find one of our club groups which should be out today.

I think today is going to be difficult as I have a very listless feeling already. Been awake since about 3.30 thanks to Mrs P making a lot, I mean a LOT, of noise when she got up to go to the bathroom!!! ...............and she get's cross with me! 

We had a very bizarre walking day yesterday. The plan was to head to the south Lakes and walk just south of Windermere. On to the M6 at Preston and it's car park conditions with an expected 50 minute time to J32, we joined the motorway at J30. The decision was taken to get off at the J31, head over to Belmont and do a local walk. This ended up with a cafe stop before we started, picnic by a local flooded quarry, beers in pub at the end. All very satisfactory other than a bridge being closed and we had to navigate a new route at the end.

Bizarre? Well we'd just settled down to picnic at the quarry when four teenagers appeared, looked at us to suggest we were sitting in their spot, and then walked round to the opposite side carrying beer and an obviously very large joint. Next a guy, perhaps 40, in a blue singlet appears 20-30 yards to our left, watches the lads for ages, spends time watching, staring even, at us. We pack up and start walking down a narrow tarmaced track and a motorcyclist pulls alongside and says hello. This is a path not a road, it's gated at each end. A bit further on he's parked up and fiddling with a camera. We get to the end of the path only to find the bridge closed and double back. Next we come across the motorcycle, parked in a new spot, but no rider. A bit further on a guy comes out of the woods wearing the uniform polo shirt of a well known local roofing company, his transit turns out to be parked at the end of the path. Then a guy comes towards us wearing five-toed shoes with two small terriers on leads.

All this within the space of perhaps 0.5 mile and 20 minutes. Dogging or cottaging we reckoned.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jun 2019)

My little village will be gridlocked all weekend due to the M27 being closed, all traffic will be coming through, last time the queues were horrendous so I'm staying put.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jun 2019)

Morning all fellow students of retirement. Off out on the bike later with my son who wanted to go out for a ride. 
It's going to be a scorchio day so only 20 miles or so.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

Morning all.
WoW I slept heavy last night after a nice meal and a few drinks. Had my coffee but like Mo I am still feeling tired.
Out for a ride this morning. As Paulus the heat will mean a 20-25 miler (actually, thinking about it, Its ages since I did a longer ride).
Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2019)

Good moaning!


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2019)

Morning all, another one here a bit knackered, not sure why, got out for a P at half five then back to bed till 7:30, its not unusual for me to be tired the day after a hard ride, but not two days afterwards.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2019)

Very very warm here. Phew.


----------



## gavroche (29 Jun 2019)

Good morning all. Taking the dog for a walk and a run ( the dog, not me) before it gets too hot. Possible ride this evening if it cools down a bit. Lazy day otherwise.
Will be morally supporting the science teacher in my school who is riding the first stage of the Tour de France today, 194kms in 35degrees heat. Good luck to him.


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2019)

Busy day doing multiple tip runs as I clear the crud out the garden. Still, should work up a nice thirst for some Guinness tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. Taking the dog for a walk and a run ( the dog, not me) before it gets too hot. Possible ride this evening if it cools down a bit. Lazy day otherwise.
> Will be mentally supporting the science teacher in my school who is riding the first stage of the Tour de France today, 194kms in 35degrees heat. Good luck to him.


They are not normal humans are they


----------



## Dirk (29 Jun 2019)

Off to our friends 60th birthday party this afternoon. She's the youngest of our group who've known each other for around 35 years; in fact, I went to grammar school with her husband - so I've known him the longest of all the group - 53 years!
We hadn't originally planned to go to the party, as we'd only seen our friends a couple of weeks ago on a cycling holiday in Somerset. Having to come up to the Midlands for SiLs funeral has made it possible. 
Every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Why do I always feel slightly sleepy after the first coffee of the day???? Thought it was supposed to wake you up!


Because coffee blocks adenosine.

When you're awake during the day, your adenosine levels increase , eventually making you drowsy by suppressing the activity of cells in the basal forebrain. After you fall asleep, adenosine levels drop.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Ah, making room for me, eh?



You will have competition with @Dave7


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



You wont go short of company


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hello fellow cycling retirees. Beautiful day her. I'm going to get the bike out later and try to find one of our club groups which should be out today.
> 
> I think today is going to be difficult as I have a very listless feeling already. Been awake since about 3.30 thanks to Mrs P making a lot, I mean a LOT, of noise when she got up to go to the bathroom!!! ...............and she get's cross with me!
> 
> ...


Sounds about normal for that side. 

Was it two per five toed shoes or two leads in total?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. Another warm day today I think.



You'll be sweaty once more


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Please allow me to decipher this. Fresh Welsh Lamb would suggest to me that you're saying Welshie is a young hottie and popular with the boys?
> 
> Wash your mouth out with soap, Mr Lance O'Classic! If I had a glove I'd demand satisfaction! We all know she's not young!



Mature maybe?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You take a look at her pictures!
> 
> Lambs in nearly every field close to a road.



She does like her photos


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Why do I always feel slightly sleepy after the first coffee of the day???? Thought it was supposed to wake you up!



Wait for it to kick in?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. Another warm day today I think.



Crikey getting up at 6.50am!

We didn't go to bed until 6am.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey getting up at 6.50am!
> 
> We didn't go to bed until 6am.




Dirty stop outs.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dirty stop outs.



Dirty stop-ins!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Dirty stop-ins!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sounds about normal for that side.
> 
> Was it two per five toed shoes or two leads in total?



We weren't in Burnley......


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wait for it to kick in?


Still waiting! 

Can’t be bothered moving today. I don’t actually like weekends all that much. Too busy unless you get out nice and early. 

Probably a donder after lunch, but the trail will even be busy by then. God, I’m a right moan this morning! Lol.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jun 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey getting up at 6.50am!
> 
> We didn't go to bed until 6am.



Night shift


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jun 2019)

Just got back from a 5 mile walk, good job to as the village is gridlocked in 4 directions


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2019)

Just back from a 12 mile bimble. It looked like it was going to rain the whole time but I was bored so getting out even for an hour was most welcome.

Of course now the sun is out.


----------



## gavroche (29 Jun 2019)

Just got back from a 16 miles ride at 13.5mph. My best so far so must be getting fitter. Weather was cloudy but the sun is coming out now. Nothing planned for this afternoon so far.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just back from a 12 mile bimble. It looked like it was going to rain the whole time but I was bored so getting out even for an hour was most welcome.
> 
> Of course now the sun is out.
> 
> ...


You're on the wrong side of the road!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're on the wrong side of the road!




Story of my life


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Story of my life


Left or Right?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Left or Right?




Both


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Still waiting!
> 
> Can’t be bothered moving today. I don’t actually like weekends all that much. Too busy unless you get out nice and early.
> 
> Probably a donder after lunch, but the trail will even be busy by then. God, I’m a right moan this morning! Lol.


I wouldnt go out if I was you. Its HOT HOT HOT!!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just back from a 12 mile bimble. It looked like it was going to rain the whole time but I was bored so getting out even for an hour was most welcome.
> 
> Of course now the sun is out.
> 
> ...


There you go again......
You are bimbling and Mo is dondering. I am but a simple chap and you two are confusing me.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jun 2019)

I've been back a while, and have been trying to cool down. Today's ride---


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

Just got back from a 30 miler. It was hot and hard work towards the end. Same as Welshie, it looked like rain early on but someone switched the sun on.
Lunch will be crusty cob with sliced beef and cheese........and maybe a bottle of plonk.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2019)

Headed out to meet some friends at the cafe and had to wait an hour for them. I didn't ask. 44 miles at 14.8avg.

It's 33C in the shade here!


----------



## Paulus (29 Jun 2019)

MrsP is out tonight, so I have been promising myself a Ruby Murray all week, maybe a pint or two early doors and then a Lamb Madras, sag aloo, Pilau rice and a garlic nan.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I wouldnt go out if I was you. Its HOT HOT HOT!!


Now it ain't that "HOT"!!
Still got the t-shirt, shirt, sweatshirt & bodywarmer on.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> There you go again......
> You are bimbling and Mo is dondering. I am but a simple chap and you two are confusing me.


There's a "Wee Hours Wander".


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. Taking the dog for a walk and a run ( the dog, not me) before it gets too hot. Possible ride this evening if it cools down a bit. Lazy day otherwise.
> Will be morally supporting the science teacher in my school who is riding the first stage of the Tour de France today, 194kms in 35degrees heat. Good luck to him.


Out of interest.
Is he "just" doing one stage ? (I ask that as though its easy).
If so, how does that work ie is 1st stage open to amatures etc?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> There you go again......
> You are bimbling and Mo is dondering. I am but a simple chap and you two are confusing me.




A bimble and a donder are basically the same. Not going too far or too fast.and not giving a stuff what anyone else thinks about it.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Now it ain't that "HOT"!!
> Still got the t-shirt, shirt, sweatshirt & bodywarmer on.


Well lets be honest. When was the last time Yorkshire recorded temperatures higher than 10° ?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well lets be honest. When was the last time Yorkshire recorded temperatures higher than 10° ?


Today, 27.4°C. 14 and above all week.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> MrsP is out tonight, so I have been promising myself a Ruby Murray all week, maybe a pint or two early doors and then a Lamb Madras, sag aloo, Pilau rice and a garlic nan.


Just what you need when the temperature is 30+....a lamb madras


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jun 2019)

Drizzle forecast for here so left going out on bike for an hour or two as looked like clearing up. Sun came out at lunchtime so out and got bike out in time for a few spots of rain. Wait a short while till it may pass over. Thunderstorm has now started with torrents of rain and has been going for an hour at least now which is why I have time to sit here posting this.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> A bimble and a donder are basically the same. Not going too far or too fast.and not giving a stuff what anyone else thinks about it.


In other words a welsh bike ride


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I wouldnt go out if I was you. Its HOT HOT HOT!!


It’s incredibly muggy and oppressive now with the rain threatening. Think I will carry on having a lazy day!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Today, 27.4°C. 14 and above all week.


Yes but thats not C or F.....thats Y (Yorkshire guage)


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> In other words a welsh bike ride




Spot on.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Drizzle forecast for here so left going out on bike for an hour or two as looked like clearing up. Sun came out at lunchtime so out and got bike out in time for a few spots of rain. Wait a short while till it may pass over. Thunderstorm has now started with torrents of rain and has been going for an hour at least now which is why I have time to sit here posting this.


Where is that ??


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes but thats not C or F.....thats Y (Yorkshire guage)


When we get -10°C you'll be out on yer bike then?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Now it ain't that "HOT"!!
> Still got the t-shirt, shirt, sweatshirt & bodywarmer on.


Wrong side of the border. Sun shines on Lancashire


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> When we get -10°C you'll be out on yer bike then?


You know me Classic....a proper, genuine, paid up member of the fair weather cycling club. Dry, sunny and not too windy.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You know me Classic....a proper, genuine, paid up member of the fair weather cycling club. Dry, sunny and not too windy.


Dry, sun not yet up, no wind do you?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2019)

Bunch of our guys, 18 in total, are riding Chorley >Edinburgh >Chorley this weekend. Must be damn hot. They hit Gretna with an 18.1avg.

Staying over in Edinburgh and then home tomorrow.

I was down to do this till I got ill. Reckon I dodged a bullet, I couldn't have lived with that pace!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Bunch of our guys, 18 in total, are riding Chorley >Edinburgh >Chorley this weekend. Must be damn hot. They hit Gretna with an 18.1avg.
> 
> Staying over in Edinburgh and then home tomorrow.
> 
> I was down to do this till I got ill. Reckon I dodged a bullet, I couldn't have lived with that pace!


Maybe downhill with a tail wind! Lol. I am pleased if I occasionally reach 14mph these days.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dry, sun not yet up, no wind do you?


Just got back.....I'm not going out again.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe downhill with a tail wind! Lol. I am pleased if I occasionally reach 14mph these days.


And me. My 30 miler today was average 12mph PLUS 2 relaxing stops. Young guys were wizzing past me at 20+ and I wondered..... why?


----------



## gavroche (29 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Out of interest.
> Is he "just" doing one stage ? (I ask that as though its easy).
> If so, how does that work ie is 1st stage open to amatures etc?


The Tour doesn't start till next week so anyone can do the organised first stage today. Apparently, 250 keen cyclists are doing it.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> The Tour doesn't start till next week so anyone can do the organised first stage today. Apparently, 250 keen cyclists are doing it.


Ohhh I thought it started today, thanks for that.
If I had realised it was open to anyone I would have put my name down


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2019)

Took my Good Lady out for lunch, drove over to Wistow and the lanes were full of cyclists enjoying to sunshine, I've been green with envy every time I passed a group, suns shining and its ideal cycling weather here.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2019)

Out to friends tonight to discuss and plan our autumn trip to Books and Boots before booking tickets on Monday when the online box office opens.

https://www.booksandboots.org/


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jun 2019)

Yippee …... M27 motorways has reopened 36 hours ahead of schedule


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yippee …... M27 motorways has reopened 36 hours ahead of schedule


They still won't let you cycle on it!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> They still won't let you cycle on it!


This is numbnuts....he doesnt need permission, he just DOES IT!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> This is numbnuts....he doesnt need permission, he just DOES IT!


Why'd he not do it whilst it was closed then?

All he needed was the Hi-Vis hard hat and steel toe capped footwear.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why'd he not do it whilst it was closed then?
> 
> All he needed was the Hi-Vis hard hat and steel toe capped footwear.


The answer is soooo obvious. Numbnuts has clipless pedals. How can he ride that wirh steel toe capped footwear ?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The answer is soooo obvious. Numbnuts has clipless pedals. How can he ride that wirh steel toe capped footwear ?


Just turn the pedals, how else?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just turn the pedals, how else?


Now its obvious that you went to high school while I scraped through sec mod.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now its obvious that you went to high school while I scraped through sec mod.


As for the boots,


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're on the wrong side of the road!



Maybe they drive on the other side in another country


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> There you go again......
> You are bimbling and Mo is dondering. I am but a simple chap and you two are confusing me.



Bet youd love them to straighten your confusion out


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's a "Wee Hours Wander".



Not seen that one before


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Today, 27.4°C. 14 and above all week.



Trust you to be spot on


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not seen that one before


You around in the wee hours?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> They still won't let you cycle on it!



You can always try to see how far you can get before getting lifted


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Maybe they drive on the other side in another country


Check the road markings then!


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why'd he not do it whilst it was closed then?
> 
> All he needed was the Hi-Vis hard hat and steel toe capped footwear.



He doesnt do much other clothing though does he


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> He doesnt do much other clothing though does he


On the recumbent, he can say he's carrying out a surface inspection.


----------



## derrick (29 Jun 2019)

Spent the day in the garden. Finishing the last couple of jobs. We are now ready to have a bit of a gathering.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The answer is soooo obvious. Numbnuts has clipless pedals. How can he ride that wirh steel toe capped footwear ?



Easy, switch to clips and straps. I commuted in steel toecapped boots and clips and straps for over 30years.


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2019)

^^^ I see Derrick is perving over the neighbours fence again


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Easy, switch to clips and straps. I commuted in steel toecapped boots and clips and straps for over 30years.


You went to high school as well?


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You went to high school as well?



???, Failed my 11 plus and went to the local secondary school.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> ???, Failed my 11 plus and went to the local secondary school.


See @Dave7, school type wasn't to blame. Maybe you fell asleep more than me.


----------



## derrick (29 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> ^^^ I see Derrick is perving over the neighbours fence again


If you had neibours like me you would give up your sars.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> See @Dave7, school type wasn't to blame. Maybe you fell asleep more than me.




?????


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> ?????





Dave7 said:


> The answer is soooo obvious. Numbnuts has clipless pedals. How can he ride that wirh steel toe capped footwear ?





classic33 said:


> Just turn the pedals, how else?





Dave7 said:


> Now its obvious that you went to high school while I scraped through sec mod.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ?????


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

@Dave7 blamed his schooling for not coming up with an answer. You proved that wrong.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7 blamed his schooling for not coming up with an answer. You proved that wrong.



I missed that bit


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I missed that bit


Blame @Dave7.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2019)

Well our guys set off at 5.00am and got to Edinburgh at 9.30pm. 220 miles. That is simply AWESOME. Includes at least three cafe stops and mechanicals - a rear mech exploded.

One was having breakfast at 3.30am before setting off to the meet point.

Return journey tomorrow. Who makes it will be interesting to see.


----------



## derrick (29 Jun 2019)

Been down the pub for a meal and a couple of beers. Now just chilling in the garden with a very large Gin and Tonic. Listening to a bit of Motown. Living the dream. Life is so F*****G good.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well our guys set off at 5.00am and got to Edinburgh at 9.30pm. 220 miles. That is simply AWESOME. Includes at least three cafe stops and mechanicals - a rear mech exploded.
> 
> One was having breakfast at 3.30am before setting off to the meet point.
> 
> Return journey tomorrow. Who makes it will be interesting to see.


You'll be there to meet them I take it.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jun 2019)

Morning


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jun 2019)

Morning again, just done two lots of ironing


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2019)

derrick said:


> Spent the day in the garden. Finishing the last couple of jobs. We are now ready to have a bit of a gathering.
> View attachment 473145



That looks nice, this is my back garden.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll be there to meet them I take it.


Unlikely. I'm hearing quite a few have bailed and others are saying they'll simply see how far they can get.

Nothing on Facebook yet so I'm wondering if anyone started. The thought of riding 200 miles and then getting up at 4.00 to do it again. Huge respect.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2019)

Good morning. Back to dull overcast breezy days again.

My garden is a field.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2019)

Hello!! Rise and shine time. Starting to sleep better after two weeks of bad nights so pleased with two good nights in a row. 18C already, breezy and blue skies.

Today begins the annual battle with the blackbirds. Time to net the gooseberries before the little black buggers get in there. All the other soft fruit is in a cage but these aren't.

I have a huge crop of peas almost appeared overnight so picking and freezing to do as well.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Back to dull overcast breezy days again.
> 
> My garden is a field.



Which given your area is a fabulous garden to have.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Which given your area is a fabulous garden to have.




It is. I look out the window and just see grass and trees.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is. I look out the window and just see grass and trees.



Better than houses and more houses


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2019)

The truly good thing about today is cycle maintenance. One of my closest friends and a great cycling buddy has been off the bike for two years.

Today I'm collecting said bike to check over and maintain as needed and then will TLC it till it shines like new. Mid July when they're back from hols we will ride together for the first time in two years.

I'm genuinely excited and happy about this.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> See @Dave7, school type wasn't to blame. Maybe you fell asleep more than me.


2 things (at least) to blame.
It was a cr*p school with cr*p teachers.
I have always had a problem absorbing & remembering information, even with subjects I enjoy eg tech' drawing facinated me but the principles/methods just would not sink in.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Better than houses and more houses




Yep.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2019)

Our guys left Edinburgh five minutes ago.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Blame @Dave7.


Blimey.....Its bad enough having a wife that blames me for everything, dont you start


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2019)

Good moaning.

Had a bit of a lay in and a cuddle with Mrs D after yesterday's exertions.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2019)

derrick said:


> Been down the pub for a meal and a couple of beers. Now just chilling in the garden with a very large Gin and Tonic. Listening to a bit of Motown. Living the dream. Life is so F*****G good.
> View attachment 473176


What do you do with cushions on the 300 days when its raining.
Looks very nice btw.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Unlikely. I'm hearing quite a few have bailed and others are saying they'll simply see how far they can get.
> 
> Nothing on Facebook yet so I'm wondering if anyone started. The thought of riding 200 miles and then getting up at 4.00 to do it again. Huge respect.


Hats off to them. I would not even dream of day 1.


----------



## The Jogger (30 Jun 2019)

Morning all, dog walking this morning at the rescue centre, if the dogs are allowed out, depending on temps. Yesterday at 4pm height of the heat, I stupidly went for a hilly walk, only 30mins but that was enough, will follow the Spanish siesta tradition from now on during high temps.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2019)

Morning all. Cloudy** but warm here.
**Actually, as I type they are moving away and clear blue sky is coming in.
My plan is to get a couple of hours sunbathing in......coupled with a vodka & orange and breakfast of fruit with yogurt.
Then I have a few jobs to do around the garden.
I have been invited on a ride later on but I am not sure about that.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jun 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Our guys left Edinburgh five minutes ago.



Its going to be a tough day for them.
Respect to them


----------



## screenman (30 Jun 2019)

Morning all, bright and sunny here and I may venture out on the bike soon before it gets really hot, stay happy and keep smiling.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey.....Its bad enough having a wife that blames me for everything, dont you start



You need a fresh start with someone from another country


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2019)

Morning all, a nice sunny start to the day here. A bit cooler than yesterday's furnace heat 
Out with the dog shortly with a stop for coffee midway. A bike ride a little later to Potters Bar Tesco as MrsP likes a certain brand of coffee pod and that is the nearest place that has them. 
Gives me the chance to put in a few miles and stop at the Mitre on the way home.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hats off to them. I would not even dream of day 1.



Absolutely.



172traindriver said:


> Its going to be a tough day for them.
> Respect to them



It will be though judging by the forecast when they hit Cumbria temperatures will be down to 17C which may help.


----------



## gavroche (30 Jun 2019)

Good morning. Just been told off by my wife for not watering enough the hanging baskets on the decking. Apparently, they are dead now. I have never been much of a gardener to be fair so next time I will just stick to cutting the grass, at least I can't go wrong doing that.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2019)

Morning all. 
We had a very nice day yesterday at our friends 60th - good to meet all the gang.
Going back home this morning, should be hitting the M5 at Bromsgrove around 10.30 am. Hopefully, the traffic shouldn't be too bad as most will be returning from Devon ready for Workie Monday.
Hope my Chilli plants have survived!


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. Just been told off by my wife for not watering enough the hanging baskets on the decking. Apparently, they are dead now. I have never been much of a gardener to be fair so next time I will just stick to cutting the grass, at least I can't go wrong doing that.


I've never understood why people want hanging baskets, plants should be in the ground not in the air.


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2019)

Right, my new brass trigger guard for the shotgun has arrived. A quiet morning fiddling and fettling to get that fitted.


----------



## gavroche (30 Jun 2019)

Blowing a gale here today and rather cloudy so glad I went for a ride yesterday. I think I will finish the bike stand I started yesterday.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jun 2019)

I've just put the fan away to see if the sun will come out again and now making a chocolate cake


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You need a fresh start with someone from another country


I would only go for a woman of a certain age. 
And even then, only if she wears pink bloomers.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've never understood why people want hanging baskets, plants should be in the ground not in the air.



We have hanging baskets, my Good Lady buys them I look after them


----------



## gavroche (30 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> WE have hanging baskets, my Good Lady buys them I look after them


I hope you water them properly.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I would only go for a woman of a certain age.
> And even then, only if she wears pink bloomers.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> I hope you water them properly.



Watered most days and fed once a month,


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2019)

Just put a coconut cake in the oven.


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2019)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 473211



Did you get those from Vanessa Feltz?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You need a fresh start with someone from another country


Wales is a principality though.


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wales is a principality though.



Are we merging with the factoid thread?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Are we merging with the factoid thread?


You ever seen a retired factoid?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Are we merging with the factoid thread?




Heaven forbid


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2019)

Retired factoids are called hemhorroids.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2019)

Back home now.
175 miles door to door. 3h 05m and averaged 46.1 mpg. Not bad for an old tank.


----------



## The Jogger (30 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Back home now.
> 175 miles door to door. 3h 05m and averaged 46.1 mpg. Not bad for an old tank.


What is the old tank?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jun 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I would only go for a woman of a certain age.
> And even then, only if she wears pink bloomers.



Possibly Welsh?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Did you get those from Vanessa Feltz?



Or Welshie?


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2019)

The Jogger said:


> What is the old tank?


2005 Honda CRV 2.2ltr diesel.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2019)

My Tom Tom 25 is no longer suppoeted even though I have lifetime maps and traffic updates 

Of course I can buy a new ton Tom with a 20 percent discount for only £239.00. What a bargain.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My Tom Tom 25 is no longer suppoeted even though I have lifetime maps and traffic updates
> 
> Of course I can buy a new ton Tom with a 20 percent discount for only £239.00. What a bargain.


I had the same problem and it eventually started playing up. It finally packed up in the middle of Bodmin moor. Had to go to Liskeard Argos and buy a cheap Binatone replacement to see us through. Still using it.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> I had the same problem and it eventually started playing up. It finally packed up in the middle of Bodmin moor. Had to go to Liskeard Argos and buy a cheap Binatone replacement to see us through. Still using it.




I won't be bothering to buy a new one. one long term customer now lost.


----------



## gavroche (30 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My Tom Tom 25 is no longer suppoeted even though I have lifetime maps and traffic updates
> 
> Of course I can buy a new ton Tom with a 20 percent discount for only £239.00. What a bargain.


I also found out that life time actually means lifetime of the Tom Tom. They are designed to pack up after a few years and that's when your lifetime finishes.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2019)

gavroche said:


> I also found out that life time actually means lifetime of the Tom Tom. They are designed to pack up after a few years and that's when your lifetime finishes.




Indeed. I will probably use my phone from now on.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Indeed. I will probably use my phone from now on.


Whilst driving?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Whilst driving?




There is a satnav system. I wont be using the phone any more than I was using a dedicated satnav


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2019)

I've just had a look at the Waze app.
Might give it a go and see how it compares to my dedicated sat nav.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've just had a look at the Waze app.
> Might give it a go and see how it compares to my dedicated sat nav.




I have Waze downloaded onto my phone. I will use that from now on i think


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've just had a look at the Waze app.
> Might give it a go and see how it compares to my dedicated sat nav.



I can highly recommend Waze. I have it on my 4G tablet. T'is very good.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I won't be bothering to buy a new one. one long term customer now lost.



I had exactly the same thing with an old TomTom.
It was working last year, tried to use it recently and it wont find the satellites. Hardly use it anyway. 
I get loads of emails offering a new one etc like you.
I just use my phone now with google maps. Does the job on the odd occasion I need directions.
Another that wont waste money on a new one.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2019)

Oooh. Tonight Countryfile is coming from near me.


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2019)

I used to think Countryfile was what happened when 70s DJs went on holiday.


----------



## GM (30 Jun 2019)

Another Waze app user here. Can recommend it for the car, but google maps for the bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2019)

We had a power cut for 20 minutes. Was watching Gentleman Jack but missed too much so will watch it on iplayer either later or leave it for something to watch tomorrow night as no doubt there will be nothing else on.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> We had a power cut for 20 minutes. Was watching Gentleman Jack but missed too much so will watch it on iplayer either later or leave it for something to watch tomorrow night as no doubt there will be nothing else on.


Used to go past where the house used in that is. And there's a piece of history that won't be on the program.


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 473406


Nasty fall that......


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 473406




Sounds about right.


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2019)

I guess he's a bit clumsy


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> I guess he's a bit clumsy


A bit!
How many times did he fall?

How's the Marine?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oooh. Tonight Countryfile is coming from near me.



Did you appear on it?
Hopefully prancing across the screen in the background with nothing on


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 473406



Poor dear, he needs to look where he is walking in future


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> I guess he's a bit clumsy



Clearly, can't take him anywhere


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> A bit!
> How many times did he fall?
> 
> How's the Marine?



Sounds like he came off a bit better


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Did you appear on it?
> Hopefully prancing across the screen in the background with nothing on



I was not on camera. Didnt even know they were filming in town.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I was not on camera. Didnt even know they were filming in town.


I got a "walk-on" part in the next series of Happy Valley.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I was not on camera. Didnt even know they were filming in town.



You missed an opportunity to show off your assets


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I was not on camera. Didnt even know they were filming in town.


I got a "walk-on" part in the next series of Happy Valley.

Didn't know they were filming either.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> I got a "walk-on" part in the next series of Happy Valley.



When are they filming that?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> When are they filming that?


They've done some of it already.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> They've done some of it already.



Are the tower blocks still standing or have they been knocked down now?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Are the tower blocks still standing or have they been knocked down now?


The one where the "dead man" was found, went a few years ago now. The other, on that side, renamed last year.

For the first half of last year, we'd a street that didn't exist and had two names & postcodes. Only one was correct.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jun 2019)

Good Night


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Good Night


Sithi


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2019)

Night Lance O'Classic.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Lance O'Classic.


T'is early yet!


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jul 2019)

Morning


----------



## Paulus (1 Jul 2019)

Morning all, today will be a grass cutting and gardening day. A general tidy up is needed. This is after the dog has been walked and breakfast eaten. Egg and bacon sarnies I think. A bimble on the bike after lunch and then maybe a pint or two in the Mitre on the way home. It's tough this retirement lark.


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2019)

Good moaning. Grass cutting for me too. Also going to give the Smart car of Awesomeness (tm) a good scrub.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2019)

Good morning


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2019)

G'day.......blowing a mini hoolie here. Weather forecast says 20mph winds but I'm not convinced. 13C and grey at present.

Meeting fellow retirees at 9.30 for a 50 miler but suspect we may shorten this to 35. I'm not enthused by the idea but I am definitely going as it will be good to ride.

I did not sleep well last night.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2019)

Morning all.
Big shop this morning, then chillin' for the rest of the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2019)

Good morning. I am late on parade today. I feel like a dead thing this morning . 

Not a nice day here. Back to rubbish weather for us.


----------



## GM (1 Jul 2019)

Morning all. Going out shortly, sandwiches made and packed, off to Wimbledon Court 2, a day of head turning left and right.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2019)

@GM mind you don't crick your neck!

Enjoy.


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Going out shortly, sandwiches made and packed, off to Wimbledon Court 2, a day of head turning left and right.



You are Cliff Richard, AICMFP!


----------



## GM (1 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> You are Cliff Richard, AICMFP!




Congratulations! my cover is blown.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2019)

Morning all. VERY windy all night and early morning but quieter now.
Garden jobs today. We were supposed to do them yesterday but the sunbed was too comfy.
1st job is weed pulling and bagging. Then weed killer on all the small stuff.
Our diet officially starts today. Its not helped when a certain @Paulus boasts about calling in at the Mitre.....that should be illegal


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2019)

Good morning all. Nothing special, again, today. Calling at doctor's to pick up a form that should have been ready 10 days ago, then long walk with dog and , depending on wind strength and direction, maybe a bike ride.


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2019)

We've a rather nice new lady doctor in her late 20s at our surgery. Time to book an appointment for some imaginary problem with my love lolly


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. VERY windy all night and early morning but quieter now.


Bed time kebabs again?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> We've a rather nice new lady doctor in her late 20s at our surgery. Time to book an appointment for some imaginary problem with my love lolly


She might prescribe radical surgery........
performed with a blunt axe


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Bed time kebabs again?


I am well known (in certain quarters) for the size of my bedtime kebabs


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> We've a rather nice new lady doctor in her late 20s at our surgery. Time to book an appointment for some imaginary problem with my love lolly






Dave7 said:


> I am well known (in certain quarters) for the size of my bedtime kebabs




Yeah. Right. To both of you.


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2019)

Dog walked and ride delayed till later this afternoon when the wind is expected to drop a little. My wife just told me that someone in our town won the postcode lottery. Don't know how much but it wasn't us we don't do it.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jul 2019)

That's it. Domestics done, grass cut so it's time for a ride. Got the old girl out today. Cleaned her up and ready to go.
Edit---
PS, the saddle once belonged to the late great Vernon, eater of pies on this forum.
.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2019)

Pulled a muscle in my neck - haven't a clue how I did it!
In absolute agony at the moment. 
Hoping it will settle down in the next day or two as we are going away with the van next Monday for 3 weeks.
Had to cancel my rides this week.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Pulled a muscle in my neck - haven't a clue how I did it!
> In absolute agony at the moment.
> Hoping it will settle down in the next day or two as we are going away with the van next Monday for 3 weeks.
> Had to cancel my rides this week.




Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Hope it gets better soon.


And I do!


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2019)

Right, booked I with the lady doctor for a prostate exam. Ok, I had one last week, but you cant be too careful


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, booked I with the lady doctor for a prostate exam. Ok, I had one last week, but you cant be too careful



You are a sick man , but you know that already.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You are a sick man , but you know that already.


When did you last see the doctor when you were okay?


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2019)

A little bimble for me today, 52 miles, rode over to Middleton Hall. Nice straight forward ride today, I've got a new pump on the bike now so I'm likely to find I won't need my pump for ages. Saw a goose and her goslings again today, they were on the grass as I rode out of the courtyard at Middleton Hall. Also found myself on the back of a club ride for a couple of miles till I found space to ride past, it seemed like a steady paced social ride, everybody chatting and taking it easy, it looked like fun.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, booked I with the lady doctor for a prostate exam. Ok, I had one last week, but you cant be too careful


Lets all hope that by then the doc has been replaced by a grumpy old git with big fat gnarled fingers 
Edit
And very long pointy fingernails.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2019)

Still blowing a hoolie up here. 68 miles at 16avg. Very respectable for the conditions. PBd a local 1.9 mile Strava segment by 3 seconds. I rarely chase these but today felt right!!


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Still blowing a hoolie up here. 68 miles at 16avg. Very respectable for the conditions. PBd a local 1.9 mile Strava segment by 3 seconds. I rarely chase these but today felt right!!



Blowing a hoolie here as well, I averaged 14 over 51 miles which is good for me these days.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jul 2019)

Just had an email from cycling UK
They want me to find a million women......
I can't even get one for my self let alone a million


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Blowing a hoolie here as well, I averaged 14 over 51 miles which is good for me these days.



Solo in these winds is damn good. We had 6 doing the work and a seventh whinging non bloody stop!


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Solo in these winds is damn good. We had 6 doing the work and a seventh whinging non bloody stop!



Should have told him off then stuck him on the front to do his turn.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2019)

The weather is lovely here now. Blue skies and and sunshine.. I have all the doors and windows open.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Should have told him off then stuck him on the front to do his turn.



We stopped at a junction to regroup, he sailed straight pass us without stopping. Two miles further one of the ladies punctured so we stopped. The whinger rode home solo in a headwind! 

He has a reputation for this, no one takes a blind bit of notice........except to have a giggle later.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

@PaulSB, how many set off back on two wheels, how many made it back?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 473464
> 
> Just had an email from cycling UK
> They want me to find a million women......
> I can't even get one for my self let alone a million




Why on earth do they want you to find a million women?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Why on earth do they want you to find a million women?


In the vain hope they could somehow, possibly, out of a million women, find one as good as you J


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> In the vain hope they could somehow, possibly, out of a million women, find one as good as you J


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We stopped at a junction to regroup, he sailed straight pass us without stopping. Two miles further one of the ladies punctured so we stopped. The whinger rode home solo in a headwind!
> 
> He has a reputation for this, no one takes a blind bit of notice........except to have a giggle later.


I dont do group/club rides. 
But if this person does it regularly a) why does he bother and b)why dont you all tell him to bog off?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I dont do group/club rides.
> But if this person does it regularly a) why does he bother and b)why dont you all tell him to bog off?



This particular person has no sense of humour, I mean none, and no interest in other people, only himself. Why does he bother? I have absolutely no idea as most people would have realised everyone else is taking the piss (apologies).

A lot of people have spoken to him about it but he doesn't get it at all. Basically it comes down to us all being too decent to tell him exactly how we feel.

To give you an example. Despite the headwind I was feeling really good. Just before we turned on to the Strava segment I said to the three people around me "I'm going for this." The basic response was "smash it" and I went. Three came with me but couldn't keep the pace. At the end everyone is laughing, you were flying etc. A good laugh. The whinger just rode by. Someone who sat back with him said he just moaned about me for two miles. The person sat with him just said "look Paul's on fire today. He wants to do it"

Every club has one rider like this. Mostly they get ignored and the rest of us get on with having a fantastic day out. I agree it's a strange way to behave.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> @PaulSB, how many set off back on two wheels, how many made it back?


If you mean today, seven and all got home OK.

If, as I suspect, you mean the Edinburgh thing. 20 set off of whom I think 8 declared weeks ago they would only ride to Edinburgh. That left 12 planning to go there and back. 4 bailed out on arrival and said they wouldn't ride back. 8 set off Sunday morning and 5 made it home. The others were collected by the support vehicle.

These guys rode either 200 at 18.1avg or 400 at the same pace. It's a massive achievement for people who are essentially club riders. The weather was appalling iñ places. Last 50 miles in to Edinburgh was torrential rain.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather is lovely here now. Blue skies and and sunshine.. I have all the doors and windows open.


Same here, a little bit of breeze to go with the sunshine.
My 'phone has just died, it was getting on a bit. a Samsung S4. So I have ordered a J6+. It should be here by the weekend.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> Same here, a little bit of breeze to go with the sunshine.
> My 'phone has just died, it was getting on a bit. a Samsung S4. So I have ordered a J6+. It should be here by the weekend.




I have a J5. I love Samsung phones


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> These guys rode either 200 at 18.1avg or 400 at the same pace. It's a massive achievement for people who are essentially club riders. The weather was appalling iñ places. Last 50 miles in to Edinburgh was torrential rain.[/QUOT
> 
> I would find that so boring.....going so slow for so long


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2019)

I think I should qualify my earlier post. We all belong to the same club which runs a lot of weekend rides. Myself and 7-8 others are retired and the oldest in the club. We run a group which goes out three times during the week and welcomes anyone who wants to come. For example a lad of 28 regularly joins us, two ladies in their early 40s as well - they think we are hilarious and consider themselves our carers!

The point of our rides is cycling, great craic and serious conversation. People having fun. We understand each other and know how to support each other, there is never a need to call "knock one off" etc. as it just happens naturally as we look out for one and other.

We ride at what is both respectfully and mockingly referred to as pensioners' pace. Plenty regularly take the Mick out of us and we know it's all good banter.

If we go out on an official weekend ride, we sit in the group, do a turn at the pace set by the leader etc. This is how it has to be on club rides. During the week though we have a great giggle - it's what being retired is all about.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a J5. I love Samsung phones


They do work very well, normally.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I would find that so boring.....going so slow for so long


Try it, you might like it.

They could make a detour, and collect you next time.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, booked I with the lady doctor for a prostate exam. Ok, I had one last week, but you cant be too careful



Ordered the season ticket by the sound of it


----------



## GM (1 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Pulled a muscle in my neck - haven't a clue how I did it!
> In absolute agony at the moment.
> Hoping it will settle down in the next day or two as we are going away with the van next Monday for 3 weeks.
> Had to cancel my rides this week.





Should have come with me today, that would have cured it!


----------



## The Jogger (1 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> 2005 Honda CRV 2.2ltr diesel.
> View attachment 473304


That looks mint.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jul 2019)

morning


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

Up at 0600hrs. 40 minutes done on the weights, back and chest day. A day of mooching today methinks.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2019)

Good morning. Quite a cool start to the day here.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

Things are always cool when Drago is around


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2019)

Just crawled out of bed.
You know when you get those days when you ask "where has my energy gone"?...........well thats me today, very lethergic.
Hopefully a cuppa will sort me out.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2019)

Hello peeps. Greyish and still here today. I guess we will get sun later.

Slept from 10.30-7.15 and boy did I need that. Feeling highly energised today, so it's finish coffee, get up, ironing and then blitz the housewife.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Things are always cool when Drago is around


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hello peeps. Greyish and still here today. I guess we will get sun later.
> 
> Slept from 10.30-7.15 and boy did I need that. Feeling highly energised today, so it's finish coffee, get up, ironing and then blitz the housewife.



I hope the housewife enjoys being blitzed


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I hope the housewife enjoys being blitzed



Whoops! Autocorrect but I'll ask her later.........


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

A lot of blitzing still goes on in Coventry.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2019)

Morning all.
Very painful night last night.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Very painful night last night.



Beaten up by burglars again?


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Very painful night last night.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Very painful night last night.



Too much blitzing??


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

He dropped a 500lb gravity bomb?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Very painful night last night.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Too much blitzing??


Neck pain almost unbearable at times.
I've got a fairly high pain threshold (a necessity for a motorcycle racer ) but I've had a torn neck muscle before and it's the only thing I've ever had that's made me cry through pain.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've had a torn neck muscle before and it's the only thing I've ever had that's made me cry through pain.


Oucha.......hope it clears up quickly. My last bout of sciatica was so severe it also had me crawling on hands and knees actually crying. Never felt pain like it. Sadly, yet again it has left residual numbness down parts of the right leg and foot to match the left side from several years ago.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Oucha.......hope it clears up quickly. My last bout of sciatica was so severe it also had me crawling on hands and knees actually crying. Never felt pain like it. Sadly, yet again it has left residual numbness down parts of the right leg and foot to match the left side from several years ago.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

A physio cleared my sciatica in a couple of visits. He gave me some exercises, did some manipulation of the neve to alter its position fractionally. And other than the slight twinge now and again he utterly cured it.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Neck pain almost unbearable at times.
> I've got a fairly high pain threshold (a necessity for a motorcycle racer ) but I've had a torn neck muscle before and it's the only thing I've ever had that's made me cry through pain.


Get well soon


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2019)

Morning all, nice and sunny here. A bit of bike fettling to do once the mutt has been out. I have an old hub with the Suntour freewheel still attached, that needs to come off so that i can dismantle the bearings and give it a good clean and re grease.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Neck pain almost unbearable at times.
> I've got a fairly high pain threshold (a necessity for a motorcycle racer ) but I've had a torn neck muscle before and it's the only thing I've ever had that's made me cry through pain.



I do hope that heals as quickly as reasonable. I don't know if it's comparable but I had a lot of neck pain/discomfort two years ago. Manipulation by a physio and following specific stretching exercises five times a day resolved it.

I guess you already know or have been down this route?


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

Got my car insurance down to £102 and some pence fully comp. Perilously close to double figures again!


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I do hope that heals as quickly as reasonable. I don't know if it's comparable but I had a lot of neck pain/discomfort two years ago. Manipulation by a physio and following specific stretching exercises five times a day resolved it.
> 
> I guess you already know or have been down this route?


Yeah - been here before.
Need to be as immobile as possible for a few days to avoid further spasms and to allow the muscle to stabilise before I think of doing any physio.
The muscle spasms absolutely pole axe
me and frazzle my brain!


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

Beer will help. Lots of strong beer.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Beer will help. Lots of strong beer.


Tried that on Sunday night. Didn't work!


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

Then try scotch whisky!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jul 2019)

Dentist early this morning for a sub-gum level filling.

Boyish good looks now ruined for a few hours as my mouth has gone wonky from the anesthetic. Woe is me.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Then try scotch whisky!


Prefer Irish.......


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Neck pain almost unbearable at times.
> I've got a fairly high pain threshold (a necessity for a motorcycle racer ) but I've had a torn neck muscle before and it's the only thing I've ever had that's made me cry through pain.


Hope all gets back to normal soon.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Oucha.......hope it clears up quickly. My last bout of sciatica was so severe it also had me crawling on hands and knees actually crying. Never felt pain like it. Sadly, yet again it has left residual numbness down parts of the right leg and foot to match the left side from several years ago.


And you still manage to run and cycle?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> A physio cleared my sciatica in a couple of visits. He gave me some exercises, did some manipulation of the neve to alter its position fractionally. And other than the slight twinge now and again he utterly cured it.


I "did my back in" when I was 20. One of the problems that developed later was sciatica. A few years ago I watched a youtube video of specific exercises and they helped a lot.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

New KMC chain fitted to the Felt road bike, ready for a nice jaunt tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Oucha.......hope it clears up quickly. My last bout of sciatica was so severe it also had me crawling on hands and knees actually crying. Never felt pain like it. Sadly, yet again it has left residual numbness down parts of the right leg and foot to match the left side from several years ago.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And you still manage to run and cycle?


Yes, but it's a struggle. It seems to have affected the power in my legs. I run nearly 2 minutes per mile slower and cycle roughly 2mph slower for the same, if not more effort. Frustrating and a bit demoralising, but I certainly don't want to go down the back surgery route if I can avoid it so I will just keep plodding away the best I can.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2019)

I've resigned myself to a few days of daytime television.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

What will you do now theres no Jeremy Kyle show?


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've resigned myself to a few days of daytime television.


Noooo, anything but daytime telly.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, nice and sunny here. A bit of bike fettling to do once the mutt has been out. I have an old hub with the Suntour freewheel still attached, that needs to come off so that i can dismantle the bearings and give it a good clean and re grease.


That didn't go well. Broke the remover tool as the freewheel was solid. Tried taking the axle out in situ and managed to get it to moving, but the inside was so corroded that the whole lot ended up in the scrap bin.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've resigned myself to a few days of daytime television.


Wimbledon? I can get quite into it once I get started watching.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jul 2019)

Finally finished my all singing all dancing Heavy Rock mix on Spotify - has taken me ages to compile.

Lovely Wife not a fan so it's one for me to belt out when she is not around.

Had to (possibly obviously) be titled after this track:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKhTk0IynHM


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jul 2019)

24 miles on the trike and made these beauty's before I went out chicken and stuffing pies


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Wimbledon? I can get quite into it once I get started watching.


Got no interest in tennis at all.
Bargain Hunt, Homes under the Hammer and Escape to the Country however..............


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> 24 miles on the trike and made these beauty's before I went out chicken and stuffing pies
> 
> View attachment 473536




Cake made. Already a piece is gone.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Cake made. Already a piece is gone.
> 
> View attachment 473537


I won’t even ask who has eaten a bit!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I won’t even ask who has eaten a bit!




On this occasion you would be wrong. It was one of my grandsons what ate it.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> On this occasion you would be wrong. It was one of my grandsons what ate it.


Brian will be getting worried he won’t get a bit......youngsters are usually good at demolishing food!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've resigned myself to a few days of daytime television.


How wonderful 
Cant think of anything I would rather do.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Got no interest in tennis at all.
> Bargain Hunt, Homes under the Hammer and Escape to the Country however..............


The problem with those home hunting shows is that (whenever I read a preview) the budgets are all £500K upwards.......nothing for the average couple oop north.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> 24 miles on the trike and made these beauty's before I went out chicken and stuffing pies
> 
> View attachment 473536



That's a cracking pair.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just crawled out of bed.
> You know when you get those days when you ask "where has my energy gone"?...........well thats me today, very lethergic.
> Hopefully a cuppa will sort me out.



Think of Welshie 
That should get you up and going


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yeah - been here before.
> Need to be as immobile as possible for a few days to avoid further spasms and to allow the muscle to stabilise before I think of doing any physio.
> The muscle spasms absolutely pole axe
> me and frazzle my brain!



I hope it settles down soon and you can get back to normal as soon as.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And you still manage to run and cycle?



Shes a tough cookie


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, but it's a struggle. It seems to have affected the power in my legs. I run nearly 2 minutes per mile slower and cycle roughly 2mph slower for the same, if not more effort. Frustrating and a bit demoralising, but I certainly don't want to go down the back surgery route if I can avoid it so I will just keep plodding away the best I can.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've resigned myself to a few days of daytime television.



At least they've binned Jeremy Kyle


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Cake made. Already a piece is gone.
> 
> View attachment 473537



Who's had that?


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The problem with those home hunting shows is that (whenever I read a preview) the budgets are all £500K upwards........


It's nice to slum it sometimes....


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Got no interest in tennis at all.
> Bargain Hunt, Homes under the Hammer and Escape to the Country however..............



My good lady is watching the tennis and I'm following the cricket on the internet and doing the housework. I've got no interest in day time TV, though my Good Lady watches hours of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Who's had that?




Not me


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

Uurrgghhh, nacked elbow really, really hurting. Who'd have thought titanium would hurt like this?


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Uurrgghhh, nacked elbow really, really hurting. Who'd have thought titanium would hurt like this?



We're a right bunch of crankies!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2019)

Aaaaahhhhhh........... Wimbledon has started. I wondered where my wife has been all afternoon.

Housework done, at least till I went in the lounge to Hoover.

It's a nice evening. I shall jump on the bike for a 12 mile round trip to see my lad.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2019)

Just checked my State Pension entitlement on the Government Gateway site.
£7200 pa. 
Looks like the Workies will be keeping me in beer money from next year.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

I'll use my state pension to give my Butler a bonus.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I'll use my state pension to give my Butler a bonus.


Mrs D gets hers the following year.
We'll be able to afford to eat as well then......


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mrs D gets hers the following year.
> We'll be able to afford to eat as well then......



We eat quite well, despite my Good lady only getting 40% of a state pension


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

Do you keep the other 60%?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Think of Welshie
> That should get you up and going


I am in enough trouble at home. Mrs D wants to know who is the welsh woman in pink bloomers that I keep talking about in my sleep.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am in enough trouble at home. Mrs D wants to know who is the welsh woman in pink bloomers that I keep talking about in my sleep.



You'll have to stop talking in your sleep


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Do you keep the other 60%?



Awful thought


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am in enough trouble at home. Mrs D wants to know who is the welsh woman in pink bloomers that I keep talking about in my sleep.



You keep pinching the money from the club


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just checked my State Pension entitlement on the Government Gateway site.
> £7200 pa.
> Looks like the Workies will be keeping me in beer money from next year.



I will be 65 on Saturday but won't get my pension till May 2020. It's going to make a huge difference when it comes.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Do you keep the other 60%?





172traindriver said:


> Awful thought



No, not enough stamps, too busy bringing up families to spend time working.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> No, not enough stamps, too busy bringing up families to spend time working.


Similar problem here. We made the decision to top it up (fortunate enough to have the cash). We chose to top it to 90% but the extra weekly paid that back within 3 years. A no brainer for our situation.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not me


Needs to be taught how to use a knife when cutting a cake, whoever it was.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Similar problem here. We made the decision to top it up (fortunate enough to have the cash). We chose to top it to 90% but the extra weekly paid that back within 3 years. A no brainer for our situation.



Unfortunately we weren't in a position to top it up, though she's on DLA which help's a bit.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2019)

Bleeding idiots whoever did this! 

https://road.cc/content/news/263182...red-rope-strung-across-christchurch-promenade


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

Disgraceful. Should be treated as attempted murder.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2019)

Crikey. What idiots.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Bleeding idiots whoever did this!
> 
> https://road.cc/content/news/263182...red-rope-strung-across-christchurch-promenade


This is not the first time they have done this along there and I don't believe it's children, some people don't like cyclists riding along there even though it is legal.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Bleeding idiots whoever did this!
> 
> https://road.cc/content/news/263182...red-rope-strung-across-christchurch-promenade



Morons


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> This is not the first time they have done this along there and I don't believe it's children, some people don't like cyclists riding along there even though it is legal.



Probably bored teenagers thinking they are really clever, however have to agree with you with the anti cyclist brigade out there.
You can be out minding your own business doing no harm to anyone when a car comes by and someone will shout something like W####r at you for no justified reason. Some people are beyond belief unfortunately


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Similar problem here. We made the decision to top it up (fortunate enough to have the cash). We chose to top it to 90% but the extra weekly paid that back within 3 years. A no brainer for our situation.



Glad to hear it worked Mrs P is short on contributions due to having retired at 60. I'm investigating the cost of top ups which also look like a no brainer.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Glad to hear it worked Mrs P is short on contributions due to having retired at 60. I'm investigating the cost of top ups which also look like a no brainer.


Mrs D had nowhere near that. As I said, we were given several options and you have to do the sums. How big a lump sum against how much extra it will give you per month. And it helps if you know how long you are going to live


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2019)

I count myself fortunate that when we both get our state pensions, our total household income will exceed that which we had before we both retired.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

I'm lucky I'm a kept man. Mrs D has per NHS salary (she started a new job while I was walkabout), police pension and disability money, not to mention her own commutation and critical illness insurance payout. She's rolling in lolly.

Poor old me only has my police pension, £4000 a year injury award, commutation and savings to survive upon. I can barely afford 10 or 12 pints of Guinness a day.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm lucky I'm a kept man. Mrs D has per NHS salary (she started a new job while I was walkabout), police pension and disability money, not to mention her own commutation and critical illness insurance payout. She's rolling in lolly.
> 
> Poor old me only has my police pension, £4000 a year injury award, commutation and savings to survive upon. * I can barely afford 10 or 12 pints of Guinness a day.*


None falling off the backs of lorries near you?


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2019)

I'm so skint I'm having to brew my own


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm so skint I'm having to brew my own


Can be more expensive than buying it.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I count myself fortunate that when we both get our state pensions, our total household income will exceed that which we had before we both retired.



Mrs P retired three years ago and me two. When we both stopped working our annual income dropped to 40% of our joint net income when working. It's just enough to pay for everything but no nights out, holidays etc. We decided to carefully use savings for that.

When I get my state pension we will be at 55% and don't need to spend savings when Mrs P gets hers it rises to 70%

I believe our generation are hugely fortunate. I keep telling the kids not to look at us and think it will be easy. I implore them to save now if they want to retire at 60. One night out a month stuck in a savings fund now would make such a difference.

We've had it all. Lived the 60/70s, free education, mainly secure employment, affordable housing and now pensions. A truly golden generation.

My one retirement error was to think my pension started this week and not May 2020.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2019)

Mornin' all. Beautiful sunshine, no breeze and out to meet the Silver Eagles for 9.30.

My lad's closest friend is Tom. Last night came the phone call every parent dreads. "Hello Paul it's Tom xxxxxx " Immediately you know this isn't good, just a question of how bad. Anyway turns out No.1 son had a collision playing five a-side. Fractured his skull just above the eyebrow. Currently in a London hospital but back up to Manchester later today. Apparently he'll need surgery to fill in the dent!!

Just so relieved it was nothing more than this.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

Greetings. Up and about, and looking as rugged and manly as ever.

Will walk Mini D to school then I'm out for a spin in the Felt, a quick 20 or 25 miler.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mornin' all. Beautiful sunshine, no breeze and out to meet the Silver Eagles for 9.30.
> 
> My lad's closest friend is Tom. Last night came the phone call every parent dreads. "Hello Paul it's Tom xxxxxx " Immediately you know this isn't good, just a question of how bad. Anyway turns out No.1 son had a collision playing five a-side. Fractured his skull just above the eyebrow. Currently in a London hospital but back up to Manchester later today. Apparently he'll need surgery to fill in the dent!!
> 
> Just so relieved it was nothing more than this.




It could have been a lot worse. Thankfully it wasn't.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. Sunny here but quite cool.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It could have been a lot worse. Thankfully it wasn't.



Thank you. The only thing to do is keep calm and listen. Of course when they're young they don't know the opening line needs to be "No.1 son is OK but....." They learn. If I couldn't be there I wouldn't have wanted anyone other than his great friend Tom to be there.


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2019)

Morning all, bright and sunny here which is also the way I am feeling, have a good one everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

One of my grandsons will be taking his CBT in 8 days, then he will be able to ride his bike. I am dreading it to be honest. I will be expecting a call or a knock on the door for the foreseeable future I think.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2019)

@welsh dragon at least he's had training. From what I recall I got a motorcycle, found out what made it work and off I went. I don't think even my parents thought to instruct me.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon at least he's had training. From what I recall I got a motorcycle, found out what made it work and off I went. I don't think even my parents thought to instruct me.




He has been practicing in the car park of the school for the last xouple of weeks. So he has an idea of the wjat and the how.

Those were the days.i suppose.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> One of my grandsons will be taking his CBT in 8 days, then he will be able to ride his bike. I am dreading it to be honest. I will be expecting a call or a knock on the door for the foreseeable future I think.


I always remember way back when my brother first got one. That was when you used to be able to tune your radio and pick up the local police and we heard them doing a number plate check on his bike!!! Can imagine the thoughts going through our head. Can't even remember what he had done now, whether it was a minor off he had had, or just a random stop and check. Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He has been practicing in the car park of the school for the last xouple of weeks. So he has an idea of the wjat and the how.
> 
> Those were the days.i suppose.



They probably were the days but it's getting harder to remember........


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2019)

Just a quick good morning as I am out early for a jolly old game of golf. Playing a different course today, called Fiddlers Ferry. Personally I dont like it but that was the choice so hey ho.
Enjoy your day peeps.


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon at least he's had training. From what I recall I got a motorcycle, found out what made it work and off I went. I don't think even my parents thought to instruct me.



I was the same, brought my first motorbike, James Cadet I think, got on it and rode it, I was about 18.


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2019)

Morning folks, suns out, washings out, looks like a nice day and we're down the club later but out to lunch first.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

Marmite on toast, yum yum.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Marmite on toast, yum yum.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

I like the finer things in life


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Marmite on toast, yum yum.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2019)

Morning all on this lovely sunny start to the day. I have been given instructions for the day from MrsP. I have to groom the dog, and then brush it's teeth. Then groom the cats. two of them are long haired and need regular attention. Then I have a list of items to get up the road a little later on. That gives me the reason for a bike ride and a couple of pints in the Mitre.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

I'd have said "iron the dog, brush the cats teeth - gotcha", at which point Mrs D would have rescinded the order and done it herself.


----------



## Poacher (3 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I'd have said "iron the dog, brush the cats teeth - gotcha", at which point Mrs D would have rescinded the order and done it herself.


Loudon Wainwright got it right: Dump the Dog and Feed the Garbage


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2019)

Morning


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

Right, off out on the bike. Out to Northampton, back via the villages. Toodlepip.


----------



## Poacher (3 Jul 2019)

Mrs Poacher's out for the day, so I'll take the opportunity for a short/medium bimble in the Vale of Belvoir.
A multiplicity of possibilities; see how I feel after 50km or so.
Will also keep an eye out to see if the Belvoirs have dammed any streams, and report back.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2019)

Morning.
Extremely painful night last night.
Mrs D almost called an ambulance at 5am.
I can just about cope with the constant neck pain - it's the sudden excruciating spasms that are grinding me down.
Been for a steady walk down to the village to get a bit of exercise. Seems to have eased a bit, but nowhere near comfortable.
Hope this eases up before Monday as we are due to take the van to Wiltshire. There's no way I'd consider driving at the moment!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning.
> Extremely painful night last night.
> Mrs D almost called an ambulance at 5am.
> I can just about cope with the constant neck pain - it's the sudden excruciating spasms that are grinding me down.
> ...


Would stretching it help?


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would stretching it help?


It might if I could work up the courage to move.......


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2019)

Nothing worse than neck pain. Problem is, you end up holding it stiffly because you're almost scared to move it and it just seizes up worse than ever I think.

Maybe alternate heat and cold to try and reduce any inflammation then, as Classic suggests, some gentle stretching?


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

Back. Roadworks thwarted my planned route, so cut it short at 23 miles. Perhaps we should start a Retirement Gang Garmin or strava group.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Nothing worse than neck pain. Problem is, you end up holding it stiffly because you're almost scared to move it and it just seizes up worse than ever I think.
> 
> Maybe alternate heat and cold to try and reduce any inflammation then, as Classic suggests, some gentle stretching?


Currently using pain killers & anti inflammatory pills and gels. Got a neck brace for when it gets very sensitive. Been trying to move neck gently this morning which seems to help a bit. The stroll down the village seems to have helped a bit as well.
Took me about 30 minutes to get out of bed this morning - every slight movement accompanied by spasm. It's like having a 240v shock straight through me brain each time. I was literally in tears by the time I managed to stand up.
I've had this once before, about 25 years ago, and said at the time that it was the worst pain I'd ever experienced. I wasn't wrong.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

Some vigorous calisthenics is what you need!


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Currently using pain killers & anti inflammatory pills and gels. Got a neck brace for when it gets very sensitive. Been trying to move neck gently this morning which seems to help a bit. The stroll down the village seems to have helped a bit as well.
> Took me about 30 minutes to get out of bed this morning - every slight movement accompanied by spasm. It's like having a 240v shock straight through me brain each time. I was literally in tears by the time I managed to stand up.
> I've had this once before, about 25 years ago, and said at the time that it was the worst pain I'd ever experienced. I wasn't wrong.


I hope it gets better soon


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I hope it gets better soon


And I do!


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2019)

It's gone horrible here started off with blue sky's and sunshine now it's cold with gray sky's


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2019)

1500 pages.


----------



## GM (3 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Currently using pain killers & anti inflammatory pills and gels. Got a neck brace for when it gets very sensitive. Been trying to move neck gently this morning which seems to help a bit. The stroll down the village seems to have helped a bit as well.
> Took me about 30 minutes to get out of bed this morning - every slight movement accompanied by spasm. It's like having a 240v shock straight through me brain each time. I was literally in tears by the time I managed to stand up.
> I've had this once before, about 25 years ago, and said at the time that it was the worst pain I'd ever experienced. I wasn't wrong.




Have a man


----------



## GM (3 Jul 2019)

Morning all. Quite pleasant here in the capital at the mo. Dog walked over the woods, now chilling out watching the tennis for an hour or so then out for a pootle.

Tennis question, perhaps @PaulSB or Mrs PaulSB will know. Why do the players when they get 3 or 4 balls from the ball boys, inspect them and keep 2 and throw the rest back? Surely they're all the same.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> 1500 pages.


And it is all down to you


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

Felt cleaned. Looks awesome in glossy red. Now for lunch.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Quite pleasant here in the capital at the mo. Dog walked over the woods, now chilling out watching the tennis for an hour or so then out for a pootle.
> 
> Tennis question, perhaps @PaulSB or Mrs PaulSB will know. Why do the players when they get 3 or 4 balls from the ball boys, inspect them and keep 2 and throw the rest back? Surely they're all the same.


Something to do with the nap on the covering of the ball I think. Some go through the air better.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Some vigorous calisthenics is what you need!




Your such a help to people


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

Afternoon folks. Back from a 17 mile bimble. Gorgeous weather here, blue skies and really warm. The first photo was taken from the top of my drive. Such a busy place I live at


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Back. Roadworks thwarted my planned route, so cut it short at 23 miles. Perhaps we should start a Retirement Gang Garmin or strava group.




If we had a Strava group, you lot would see just how pitiful I am.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

I'd plan routes shaped like boobies on the map just to shock people


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I'd plan routes shaped like boobies on the map just to shock people




And you don't already do that? I am surprised.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

Flipping heck. Chris Packham is having a pop at us shooters again. This time some eagles have gone missing in Scotland and it's the fault of shooters, even though there's no actual evidence they've been shot. 

Today was going so well til he stuck his oar in


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon folks. Back from a 17 mile bimble. Gorgeous weather here, blue skies and really warm. The first photo was taken from the top of my drive. Such a busy place I live at
> 
> View attachment 473711
> View attachment 473712
> ...


WoW you actually got electricity and a place to do the washing and bathing how very civilised.......


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> WoW you actually got electricity and a place to do the washing and bathing how very civilised.......




I know. This electricity stuff is amazing. So much better than having to beat the clothes against the rocks especially In the Winter when it can be a tad cool.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I know. This electricity stuff is amazing. So much better than having to beat the clothes against the rocks especially In the Winter when it can be a tad cool.


You live in a nice part of the country, bettter than looking at rows of houses in a concrete jungle


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> You live in a nice part of the country, bettter than looking at rows of houses in a concrete jungle




Indeed. There is absolutely nothing here. Only 1 other house.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Indeed. There is absolutely nothing here. Only 1 other house.


I live 12 miles from the New Forest, by car easy, but 24 miles round trip by bike just to see a gimps of it, we have two famous rivers the Test and the Itchen, but 95% of it is privately owned and the only time you every see it is when the road goes over it and there is not many river walks at all, but I suppose it is somewhere to live.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

I live 200 yards from an old forest. So old that Henry VIII used to hunt there. About 200 yards the opposite direction is an old building said to be the hunting lodge he'd retire to for a nosh up and to chop some heads off his wives.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

Across the road from me is common land so nothing can be built on it. I think we have the right to graze 3 sheep on it. 

Nowhere to walk really as the A470 is the only road here accept the B4404 that I normally use. It is an old road.and ends up in Mach. Much better going that way than using the main road. Lots of farmland here and of course sheep are the main animals here but we do see more and more cows now.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> Tennis question, perhaps @PaulSB or Mrs PaulSB will know. Why do the players when they get 3 or 4 balls from the ball boys, inspect them and keep 2 and throw the rest back? Surely they're all the same.



Clearly the balls are all the same but during play the surface deteriorates. The players are checking how "fluffy" the ball's surface has become. The smoother the surface the faster the ball travels. Fluffy balls will slow in flight.

I suspect most of us couldn't tell and for professionals it's as much superstition as anything.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Clearly the balls are all the same but during play the surface deteriorates. The players are checking how "fluffy" the ball's surface has become. The smoother the surface the faster the ball travels. Fluffy balls will slow in flight.
> 
> I suspect most of us couldn't tell and for professionals it's as much superstition as anything.




So. You don't want fluffy balls.  Check


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> So. You don't want fluffy balls.  Check


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2019)

Have I mentioned that I live 4 minutes from one of the best surfing beaches in the UK?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2019)

@Dirk not recently


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> So. You don't want fluffy balls.  Check



Check? Do you want me to let everyone know?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

Not in the past 30 minutes...


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Dirk not recently


Thought not.........


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Have I mentioned that I live 4 minutes from one of the best surfing beaches in the UK?
> 
> View attachment 473721
> 
> View attachment 473722


Did I mention that I live less then 12 yards from a paedophile - fact


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Nothing worse than neck pain.


Not sure about that. A good kick in the cojons or slipping off the saddle must come close.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon folks. Back from a 17 mile bimble. Gorgeous weather here, blue skies and really warm. The first photo was taken from the top of my drive. Such a busy place I live at
> 
> View attachment 473711
> View attachment 473712
> ...


They missed a bit, to the right of the gate.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Did I mention that I live less then 12 yards from a paedophile - fact




. Sorry shouldn't laugh.


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> If we had a Strava group, you lot would see just how pitiful I am.



You and me competing for the last place.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> You and me competing for the last place.




Dont be daft. You would beat me hands down. On your worst day you are 100 times better than me


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dont be daft. You would beat me hands down. On your worst day you are 100 times better than me



I've lost my pace as I've got older, I get passed by most people, also I've never been a good climber and these days I climb like an old man.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I've lost my pace as I've got older, I get passed by most people, also I've never been a good climber and these days I climb like an old man.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I've lost my pace as I've got older, I get passed by most people, also I've never been a good climber and these days I climb like an old man.




You still do better than a lot of others on this forum.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . Sorry shouldn't laugh.


Yeah it is true, the council forced the housing association to take ex convicts and of course the tenants were the last one to find out, we all complained, but it fell on deaf ears and I was told that if I didn't like it …. leave yet all four blocks are for retired or disabled people.
When I first met him he said his name was George then a few days later I was told his name is Roger <shakes head> .
The only thing I have found out is he got 7 years which is quite a long time for a sexual offence months later found out he had done it to his own daughter.
A few years later another guy moved in the other block, nice guy, but never spoke of his past...he fell out of his window it was then we found out he was another sex offender I went ape sh1t at the housing association, but they said they didn't know were he came from …. yeah right at least the others here seem to be OK.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

It's a "bike off" then. Last one still going wins.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah it is true, the council forced the housing association to take ex convicts and of course the tenants were the last one to find out, we all complained, but it fell on deaf ears and I was told that if I didn't like it …. leave yet all four blocks are for retired or disabled people.
> When I first met him he said his name was George then a few days later I was told his name is Roger <shakes head> .
> The only thing I have found out is he got 7 years which is quite a long time for a sexual offence months later found out he had done it to his own daughter.
> A few years later another guy moved in the other block, nice guy, but never spoke of his past...he fell out of his window it was then we found out he was another sex offender I went ape sh1t at the housing association, but they said they didn't know were he came from …. yeah right at least the others here seem to be OK.




That def isnt nice.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dont be daft. You would beat me hands down. On your worst day you are 100 times better than me


Welshie......I think you, like me and many others just enjoy it. Others enjoy maintaining speeds which we cannot/dont wish to do. 
Keep on bimbling girl


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie......I think you, like me and many others just enjoy it. Others enjoy maintaining speeds which we cannot/dont wish to do.
> Keep on bimbling girl


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's a "bike off" then. Last one still going wins.


Can we have a 30 second sprint race instead?
I reckon I could take that.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Can we have a 30 second sprint race instead?
> I reckon I could take that.


I will join you in that.
If you give me a 20 second start.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will join you in that.
> If you give me a 20 second start.


Or we could have a downhill race - I'm good at them.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Or we could have a downhill race - I'm good at them.




I can do that.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I can do that.


Can you go over 50 mph?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Can you go over 50 mph?




Nope. My best is around 33 mph. Then again I only have 20 inch wheels on my bike.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. My best is around 33 mph. Then again I only have 20 inch wheels on my bike.


I did 33 mph on my folding bike once. That was 'interesting'.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I did 33 mph on my folding bike once. That was 'interesting'.




It can be very interesting Indeed


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I did 33 mph on my folding bike once. That was 'interesting'.



Many years ago our eldest had a BMX, we were out o0ne night and he hit 25mph on it on a hill.  I was half expecting to have to pick him up from the hedge, it did look a handful.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

Fastest I've done is about 35, and I'm a powerful rider for short spurts. I hear these tales of people that reckon they did 55 on the flat and wonder why they aren't riding for Team GB.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Or we could have a downhill race - I'm good at them.


Ok


classic33 said:


> Set the speed cameras off in a fifty zone. Plus the 10% & plus 2mph, makes it at least 57mph.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

I set off the SID in a 20 zone today, which was annoying as the GPS had me doing exactly 20.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I set off the SID in a 20 zone today, which was annoying as the GPS had me doing exactly 20.


The camera's were on the A629, from J24(M62), whilst on this






Only 20 inch wheels.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2019)

I set a camera off once just as I was overtaking a car downhill into a 30 zone. I often wonder if the driver got a ticket. I was doing about 45 mph.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> It might if I could work up the courage to move.......



I hope you are feeling slightly better this evening?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I'd plan routes shaped like boobies on the map just to shock people



Is that the only shape you would draw???


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> WoW you actually got electricity and a place to do the washing and bathing how very civilised.......



If you were lucky you might catch her skinny dipping


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> So. You don't want fluffy balls.  Check



Whats you preference?


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

When I was a teenager a lady caught me and some mates skinny dipping. I guess she was about 30, but when you're a teenage a 21 year old looks 30.

Anyway, she punished me severely for being a young naked male. A lesson I'll never forget


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I hope you are feeling slightly better this evening?


A bit.
Haven't had a severe muscle spasm since this morning.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> When I was a teenager a lady caught me and some mates skinny dipping. I guess she was about 30, but when you're a teenage a 21 year old looks 30.
> 
> Anyway, she punished me severely for being a young naked male. A lesson I'll never forget



Did it leave a lasting impression?


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

Certainly did. I don't even know her name  Still, onwards and upwards, what!


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2019)

Night Jim Bob......


----------



## screenman (4 Jul 2019)

Morning all, off for a bit of National trust viewing after today's swim. I hope the sun is shining on the rest of you, have a good day.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2019)

Good day to one and all. It's 14C here with greyish sky, I have the feeling the sun will shine later.

Mrs P began snoring at 3.30. At 4.00 I departed for the spare room - that didn't happen 40 years ago  I have not slept since. Mr Grumpy later I suspect.

Have I mentioned my friend's bike? I have a very dear friend who hasn't ridden for two years. I finally rescued the bike from her garage a few days ago. Last night I cleaned it, you know hardened oil and crap to scrape off jockey wheels etc. It now gleams thanks to Mr Sheen.

Today will be new cables, pads, tubes, chain and good check over. Then down to the LBS for a professional view - I already have concerns about the cassette and chain rings.

I'm determined to get my friend riding again.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. Another nice day here today.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. Cool and cloudy with us this morning. Early jog done and just about to have breakfast.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2019)

Up at 0630, in the gym while it was cool  Leg day, not so cool 

Chilled out day today. Once I've walked Mini D to school I've a load of SAR admin to do, so a morning g on the laptop for me. If I get time I'll update my blog.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jul 2019)

Morning I've got a


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning I've got a...



Drug habit?


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning I've got a


Porridge finished and I am in need of a  now too. Molly cat will need to get off my knee first. Shame, she's just got comfy. Lol.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Drug habit?


Think I'm developing one with the amount of pills I've popped this week!


----------



## GM (4 Jul 2019)

Morning all. Happy Independence Day to all our American friends. 

Nice morning here so it's out for walk with the dog over the heath after breakfast.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2019)

Independence Day? Great fillum. "Let's nuke 'em!"


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2019)

Sun is 

Time to get outside.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2019)

It is my twin grandsons 17th Birthday today. I can hardly remember being that age.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is my twin grandsons 17th Birthday today. I can hardly remember being that age.


I got a little British Racing Green Mini to learn to drive. Lol. HGS 239F, can even remember the reg.


----------



## GM (4 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I got a little British Racing Green Mini to learn to drive. Lol. HGS 239F, can even remember the reg.




After I passed my test I nearly bought a new mini, a black one for £475. I bought a year old Cortina ELO 551C instead for a couple of quid dearer.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I got a little British Racing Green Mini to learn to drive. Lol. HGS 239F, can even remember the reg.



I am dreading seeing one on his motorbike. At least the.2nd one is going for driving lessons.


----------



## GM (4 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am dreading seeing one on his motorbike. At least the.2nd one is going for driving lessons.





It's a fad a lot of young lads go through. I had a Lambretta LI 150, loved it, wish I still had it worth a lot of money now.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I got a little British Racing Green Mini to learn to drive. Lol. HGS 239F, can even remember the reg.



My first car was a grey mini van. Can't remember the reg. Went all over the place in that great little car.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2019)

I bought a 750cc Norton a couple of days after my 17th birthday and I survived OK - but then I was highly responsible and extremely talented.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I bought a 750cc Norton a couple of days after my 17th birthday and I survived OK - but then I was highly responsible and extremely talented.


Lol. Didn't seem to be much restrictions back then. I remember my dad telling me an amusing story of when he went to sit his motorbike test. He had changed the gearing sprocket and wasn't quite used to it. Pulled a massive wheely when taking off and was convinced he would have failed, but reckoned the examiner must have thought if he could hold on to that ok, he was ok for passing him. Lol.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am dreading seeing one on his motorbike. At least the.2nd one is going for driving lessons.


I was a bit of naughty boy. I had a 500cc Triumph on the road when I was 15. Never did get caught.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2019)

My Dad bought me an Allegro when I was 17. I wasn't very chuffed, so when I turned 18 I bought a GSXR1100 to go with it. Somehow I'm still alive.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jul 2019)

I got a Honda SS50 for my 16th birthday, at 17 I bought a CB250 and at 19 I got a CB750. I finally got shot of my motorbike last year when I packed work in. I had a couple of spills over the years, but only one that needed hospital attention. I crashed into the back of a stationary petrol tanker, I wasn't looking where I was going. I never regretted having motorbikes, they are great fun. There are times now that I hanker after another one. Hmmm, wheres the bike shop?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> My first car was a grey mini van. Can't remember the reg. Went all over the place in that great little car.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hgAufptdLi8


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2019)

Last race I won before retiring in 2000.
VMCC 'Race of Champions' at Cadwell Park.
Bike is a rigid frame 1948 500cc BSA B33 stuffed full of GM speedway bits - crank, rod, piston etc - and running on methanol. Making about 45 bhp. 
Picture taken at 'The Mountain' section of the full circuit.
One of the hardest races I ever had, chasing a guy on a 500 Norton for 10 laps and doing him up the inside at the last corner!


----------



## Paulus (4 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 473820
> 
> Last race I won before retiring in 2000.
> VMCC 'Race of Champions' at Cadwell Park.
> ...


I bet that sounded great


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> I bet that sounded great


It did - straight through mega.
Sounded like a howitzer down the back straight.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2019)

I went for a bimble this morning ad it didnt go according to plan. After 5 mokes, granddaughter phoned and needed a taxi (me), then when I got home Strava stopped for some reason
Apparently I did a massive 0.1 mile and was moving for 32 seconds. .

10 miles actually done.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2019)

If it ain't on Strava then it never happened!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> If it ain't on Strava then it never happened!




Go away


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> If it ain't on Strava then it never happened!




Strava never works around here


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2019)

Blinkin' 'eck it's warm out there!
Just took doggie for a quick one. Poor things panting like the front row at a Harry Styles concert! 
Put her in the shower to cool down.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2019)

Not hot here! Really blowy and now some spits of rain too. I may have a snuggle down for an hour after my coffee.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jul 2019)

Went out on the trike 31 miles with elev gain 1356 ft, avg 14.34 mph


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2019)

Just got a Wiggle order delivered. 3 boxes of Clif energy bars. I know I shouldn’t have, but just had one of the peanut butter ones to try with my coffee. Rather yummy!


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> If it ain't on Strava then it never happened!



I've never used strava


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2019)

This morning, before I went out on my bike, I did something I haven't done so far this year, I put sunscreen on.  My usual thursday loop to Hatton, 56 miles at 14.5 average. A lovely warm sunny day, but still a bit breezy, a day for a short sleeved top and shorts.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Not hot here! Really blowy and now some spits of rain too. I may have a snuggle down for an hour after my coffee.



Me too. Been awake since 3.30am. Just going to finish my brew and plain chocolate digestive........


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I've never used strava


I've only just started using it, but it is tell me something I all ready knew with garmin connect


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've only just started using it, but it is tell me something I all ready knew with garmin connect



I don't use a Garmi n either, I just have a basic cycle computer on my handlebars


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Me too. Been awake since 3.30am. Just going to finish my brew and plain chocolate digestive........


Sun shines on those it should.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I don't use a Garmi n either, I just have a basic cycle computer on my handlebars


Yeah there are a lot of old timers do that


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I don't use a Garmi n either, I just have a basic cycle computer on my handlebars








Dave on a club run......


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2019)

I may have snoozed off! Woke up with a labrador snuggled up to me.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 473867
> 
> Dave on a club run......


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah there are a lot of old timers do that






Dirk said:


> View attachment 473867
> 
> Dave on a club run......


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is my twin grandsons 17th Birthday today. I can hardly remember being that age.


They should be proud !!! They share it with Mrs D


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I was a bit of naughty boy. I had a 500cc Triumph on the road when I was 15. Never did get caught.


When I was old enough I got my 197cc Franni Barnet. I had only had it one hour and was booked for riding it with no licence and no L plates. No licence and 3 points must take some beating


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> I got a Honda SS50 for my 16th birthday, at 17 I bought a CB250 and at 19 I got a CB750. I finally got shot of my motorbike last year when I packed work in. I had a couple of spills over the years, but only one that needed hospital attention. I crashed into the back of a stationary petrol tanker, I wasn't looking where I was going. I never regretted having motorbikes, they are great fun. There are times now that I hanker after another one. Hmmm, wheres the bike shop?


I went into a bike shop a few years ago and sat on a Suzuki 350. I was drooling and told Mrs D I was seriously thinking of it. Next day I read an item about the number of deaths for "born again bikers"......I decided not to bother.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 473820
> 
> Last race I won before retiring in 2000.
> VMCC 'Race of Champions' at Cadwell Park.
> ...


As a lad I used to go to Oulton Park. I still have a b&w photo of Minter with his striped helmet. I enjoyed watching Mr & Mrs Tickle on the sidecars.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When I was old enough I got my 197cc Franni Barnet. I had only had it one hour and was booked for riding it with no licence and no L plates. No licence and 3 points must take some beating


I'd just turned 16 and was running around on a Matchless G3LS (350cc single) not having yet passed my test.
One evening there was a knock on the door. Dad answered it and it was our local beat Bobbie, PC Holt, who had parked his LE Velocette on the drive.
He said that he'd seen me riding without L plates and he knew that I hadn't passed my test. Dad said he'd sort it.
Cue a telling off and a promise to put my L plates back on.
I carried on riding the Matchless.
The fact that it wasn't a learner legal bike went straight over their heads.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> If it ain't on Strava then it never happened!


Wash your mouth out. If Welshie said it did.. THEN IT DID


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> As a lad I used to go to Oulton Park. I still have a b&w photo of Minter with his striped helmet. I enjoyed watching Mr & Mrs Tickle on the sidecars.


Here's me at the Shell hairpin at Oulton Park with world champion passenger, Kenny Williams.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Here's me at the Shell hairpin at Oulton Park with world champion passenger, Kenny Williams.
> View attachment 473877


Nice one.....you must have great memories. BUT.......
You never had a Franie Barnet 197cc


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one.....you must have great memories. BUT.......
> You never had a Franie Barnet 197cc


I did actually. 
And a James, Greeves, Cotton & New Hudson all with Villiers 2 strokes.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I did actually.
> And a James, Greeves, Cotton & New Hudson all with Villiers 2 strokes.


Now you have really upset me


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I did actually.
> And a James, Greeves, Cotton & New Hudson all with Villiers 2 strokes.



My first bike was a James Cadet, mid sixty's, three speed box with the middle gear missing.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now you have really upset me


I better not mention the BSAs, Triumphs, Royal Enfield, Norton, AJS, Velocette, Hondas, Yamahas & Kawasakis then? 

Oh......did I ever mention the Series B Vincent Rapide..........


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I better not mention the BSAs, Triumphs, Royal Enfield, Norton, AJS, Velocette, Hondas, Yamahas & Kawasakis then?
> 
> Oh......did I ever mention the Series B Vincent Rapide..........



I always fancied a Vincent but never got round to owning one.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now you have really upset me


Where are they now tbough?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I better not mention the BSAs, Triumphs, Royal Enfield, Norton, AJS, Velocette, Hondas, Yamahas & Kawasakis then?
> 
> Oh......did I ever mention the Series B Vincent Rapide..........


When I was15 the one I covetted was an Aerial 4 square. A yummy looking bike


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When I was15 the one I covetted was an Aerial 4 square. A yummy looking bike


Ridden one - never owned one.
My Mother in Law used to work at the Ariel factory assembling oil pumps.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2019)

I don't like this Kyrgios chap. I haven't come across him before. Not quite Wimbledon behaviour.


----------



## screenman (4 Jul 2019)

Brilliant date day today,swim then fishing heritage centre, lunch in Grimsby market followed by a stroll along Cleethorpes sea front.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I don't like this Kyrgios chap. I haven't come across him before. Not quite Wimbledon behaviour.


He was dreadful earlier but has calmed down a bit now thank goodness. Good match.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2019)

Bit of Andy Murray in the doubles now.


----------



## screenman (4 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Ridden one - never owned one.
> My Mother in Law used to work at the Ariel factory assembling oil pumps.



I rode one with a chair attached, different that is for sure.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Just got a Wiggle order delivered. 3 boxes of Clif energy bars. I know I shouldn’t have, but just had one of the peanut butter ones to try with my coffee. Rather yummy!



You're supposed to eat them during or after exercise, not whilst having a lie down with a coffee


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Wash your mouth out. If Welshie said it did.. THEN IT DID



Yeah, but we all know Welshie would say anything to impress Drago


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Yeah, but we all know Welshie would say anything to impress Drago




What. Drago the self confessed nobber?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You're supposed to eat them during or after exercise, not whilst having a lie down with a coffee


Just had to test one!


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had to test one!



You sure........only one??


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You sure........only one??



Yep. Looking forward to trying the other 2 flavours too. Cool Mint Chocolate and White Choc Macadamia. I will be good and leave that for running or cycling though.


----------



## GM (4 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I don't like this Kyrgios chap. I haven't come across him before. Not quite Wimbledon behaviour.




Yeah, he's a bit of a wild card. Good player though, I was hoping that he would win as I'm not a fan of Nadal.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2019)

*Work-a-Holic Day​
Today is Work-a-Holic Day. *
It recognizes the guy, or gal, who works all of the time....... even during holidays. While just about everyone is enjoying the Fourth of July holiday, the Work-a-holic is off working on some project. He can't relax. It's not in his nature. He's addicted to work. It's not necessarily work out of need. It's work because there either is work to be done, or there's a perceived work project to do.

Today's Saying: "All Work and no play, makes John a dull boy." ... Author unknown.

*How do you know if your a work-aholic:*

It's the Fourth of July weekend, and you are at work or brought home work. You are working because_ "It's fun!"_ Yes, we've heard that before. You work because you want to, not because you need to. (yeah, right) You are always the first one to work and/or the last one leave. It's Saturday, and you're working. It's Sunday, and you're working. You're last thoughts as you fall asleep are related to wor

If you are a work-a-holic, we encourage you to use Work-a-Holic Day to break the habit. Simply take today off.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2019)

Morning


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2019)

Morning chaps. Looks like another beautiful day here. Blue skies and sunshine, a few clouds and no breeze at all.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2019)

Hello! Another beautiful day here, I may have to get the bike out.  Meeting up with the gang at 9.00. There is some debate over hills or flat for today. I've been charged with providing a route so I'm taking one of each - the debate can continue at the meet point.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2019)

Up, been out in the gym. Crunches and a bit of light leg work.

Was going to ride over to see a mate in Newport Pagnell today, but it's just going to be too hot.


----------



## Lee_M (5 Jul 2019)

morning everyone.

After a horrendous week of chasing back and forwards to Weston Park hospital with my mum, I've made it to Essex for a break. 
No bike, no Homebrew, but lots of sunshine, my wife and my dog, so hopefully a short break before I'm back on duty again sharing caring duties with my sisters, well I say sisters, more like "sister", as one of them seems to think she's too busy to pull her weight :-(


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2019)

Morning all.
Still suffering with my neck. Thinking we might have to cancel going away next week.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jul 2019)

Morning all, sunny again today. I'm off to yet another retirement do this afternoon. Two former colleagues who have both pounded the rails for over 40 years each have decided to hang up their keys and ride off into the sunset. That makes 7 of us in the last 18 months. Nearly 300 years of combined service and experience have left. But, on the flip side, it allows the youngsters to come through and continue the traditions on the railway.


----------



## Lee_M (5 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Still suffering with my neck. Thinking we might have to cancel going away next week.



have you tried sleeping with a collar? 

I have to do that now, and it has made a huge difference


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2019)

Work? I hate that word. Makes me feel even sweatier and clemmie than normal.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2019)

Lee_M said:


> have you tried sleeping with a collar?
> 
> I have to do that now, and it has made a huge difference


Tried it the other night. Didn't make any difference.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2019)

No rode today, just oppressively hot. Strangely though, the breeze from the north is relatively cool.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Still suffering with my neck. Thinking we might have to cancel going away next week.


I "liked" that comment
but it wasnt a "like" like...... it was more of a "not like like".
Hope it eases off soon.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2019)

Whats the opposite of lively, sprightly, full of beans, energetic, good, happy etc.
Whatever it is thats how I feel**.
Mrs Ds 70th yesterday. Son and girl friend stayed over and too much dirty alcohol was forced down my neck.
Out for lunch later (they insist) then a surprise 'do' for Mrs D tonight.
**oh I know, I feel sh*t*.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Whats the opposite of lively, sprightly, full of beans, energetic, good, happy etc.
> Whatever it is thats how I feel**.
> Mrs Ds 70th yesterday. Son and girl friend stayed over and too much dirty alcohol was forced down my neck.
> Out for lunch later (they insist) then a surprise 'do' for Mrs D tonight.
> **oh I know, I feel sh*t*.




Self inflicted. No sympathy


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2019)

Ordered some sexy new DT Swiss wheels for the Felt. If Mrs D asks how much they cost I'll cough a lot as I say "350 quiiiddedseccccoooouuhggghhhhhhsssspllutterrrrr" and hope she doesn't notice.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Ordered some sexy new DT Swiss wheels for the Felt. If Mrs D asks how much they cost I'll cough a lot as I say "350 quiiiddedseccccoooouuhggghhhhhhsssspllutterrrrr" and hope she doesn't notice.




She will.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Self inflicted. No sympathy


Nor expected. I have little sympathy for myself.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> She will.



Ah, you hope so Welshie. I know your plan - bide your time until Mrs D divorces me, then swoop in and have a bit of Drago for yourself


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2019)

Good morning folks, late on parade this morning, unfortunately I've developed an unpleasant dose of the squirts since my ride yesterday, complete with bouts of colic, I'm not expecting to move far from the sofa today, except the occasional sprint to the little boys room


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, sunny again today. I'm off to yet another retirement do this afternoon. Two former colleagues who have both pounded the rails for over 40 years each have decided to hang up their keys and ride off into the sunset. That makes 7 of us in the last 18 months. Nearly 300 years of combined service and experience have left. But, on the flip side, it allows the youngsters to come through and continue the traditions on the railway.


_"My engine now is cold and still 
No water does my boiler fill 
My coal affords its flame no more 
My days of usefulness are o'er.

My wheels deny their running speed No more my guiding hand they heed My whistle too has lost its tone Its shrill and thrilling sounds are gone.

My valves are now thrown open wide My flanges all refuse to guide 
My clacks also, though once so strong Refuse to aid the busy throng.

No more I feel each surging breath 
My steam is now condensed in death Life's railway over each station past 
I'm stopped and rest at last."_


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, late on parade this morning, unfortunately I've developed an unpleasant dose of the squirts since my ride yesterday, complete with bouts of colic, I'm not expecting to move far from the sofa today, except the occasional sprint to the little boys room




Commiserations


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. Looks like another beautiful day here. Blue skies and sunshine, a few clouds and no breeze at all.



Bike riding?


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, late on parade this morning, unfortunately I've developed an unpleasant dose of the squirts since my ride yesterday, complete with bouts of colic, I'm not expecting to move far from the sofa today, except the occasional sprint to the little boys room


Blimey - we're dropping like flies!


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Blimey - we're dropping like flies!



Speak for yourself Papa Dirkie. I'm as fit and manly as ever, and don't look a day over 25.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Speak for yourself Papa Dirkie. I'm as fit and manly as ever, and don't look a day over 25.
> 
> View attachment 473997


I would like to say Like, but I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2019)

It's the wholesome Redneck lifestyle that helps me defy the ageing process.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2019)

Cold day here.

CBA to get out on my bike as my Carpal Tunnel is playing up something chronic today.

CBA to 'top' the trees in the front garden, same reason as above.

CBA to clean the bathroom.

CBA to do my tax return (& that of Lovely Wife)

I guess it's a CBA day for me. Apart from reading my book (Kindle).


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Speak for yourself Papa Dirkie. I'm as fit and manly as ever, and don't look a day over 25.
> 
> View attachment 473997


Fine looking young fella. You could pass for a Deb'n farmers lad any day!


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2019)

Off down to my local in a bit, to see if a few pints of muscle relaxant will ease my sore neck.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off down to my local in a bit, to see if a few pints of muscle relaxant will ease my sore neck.


Supping through a straw?


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Supping through a straw?


Nah - downing it in one. Missus is taking her funnel.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Blimey - we're dropping like flies!


Revenge of The Fifth?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bike riding?




Not today. Really hot here. I don't enjoy it when it's too hot. . Nice to sitnin the sun though.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2019)

Prince Charlie is due to visit Mach today . Loads of police opening up manhole covers and peering into sewers. And there are loads of people in town as well. I wouldnt stand around waiting to see him for 2 minutes let alone a couple of hours.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2019)

Are they welding them closed afterwards? The yanks do, but we don't, which makes checking them days beforehand rather pointless...


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Are they welding them closed afterwards? The yanks do, but we don't, which makes checking them days beforehand rather pointless...




No. All they did was mark them with some kind of yellow paint or chalk. I did think that was a bit pointless to be honest.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No. All they did was mark them with some kind of yellow paint or chalk. I did think that was a bit pointless to be honest.


At least you'll have clean drains, and know which they'll have missed.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No. All they did was mark them with some kind of yellow paint or chalk. I did think that was a bit pointless to be honest.


Streets shut off in Perth, my nearest big town too for Boris and Jeremy’s visit. Needless to say, I won’t be going!


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2019)

Can't have a PM called Jeremy. That'd open the door for Clarkson.


----------



## GM (5 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Cold day here.
> 
> CBA to get out on my bike as my Carpal Tunnel is playing up something chronic today.




I've got that in my left hand, your right it can be very painful. I got one of those wrist support things the other week which helps, especially when you're trying to get to sleep when it's throbbing.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2019)

The injury to my elbow has left me with permanent cubital tunnel syndrome, so I know what you're going through.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2019)

Quick 11 mile trike ride through the lanes today


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> ......... especially when you're trying to get to sleep when it's throbbing.


I used to have that problem........


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I used to have that problem........


and now your a pain in the neck.................sorry


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> and now your a pain in the neck.................sorry


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Quick 11 mile trike ride through the lanes today



You're brave. Here its hotter then Carol Vorderman, rolled in curry powder, served on a platter of chillies, so in the interests of health I gave it a miss today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> I've got that in my left hand, your right it can be very painful. I got one of those wrist support things the other week which helps, especially when you're trying to get to sleep when it's throbbing.



I've had it in my right wrist for maybe 8 years or so. Three years ago I was diagnosed by an idiot GP with MND and I had to have NCVS & EMG tests as part of the ruling out process (fortunately I do not have MND) and the Consultant picked up the CT in the right wrist and also in the left wrist - this was a surprise, especially when he said it was worse in the left!

Steroid injections not helping much. GP says NHS are not recommending operations to cure it these days (cost saving?) but I am awaiting an appointment with a hand specialist to see what the score is.

It's a sod riding my bike with it!


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Speak for yourself Papa Dirkie. I'm as fit and manly as ever, and don't look a day over 25.
> 
> View attachment 473997



How many fingers you holding up?


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2019)

Like it!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2019)

Well that was embarrassing. Everyone decided we should do the flattish route I'd devised. Off we went down lanes I know well, route looking good. Then we had to negotiate a motorway roundabout to turn back on ourselves to take another lane...........turned out I'd screwed up the routing, nowhere near where we should have been.

Had a quiet word with friend who is local to that area and we made it up as we went along! Decided to chuck the route and make it up on the way home.

Great ride! Lots of laughs. 70 miles, 16.5avg.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Like it!
> 
> View attachment 474029



That reminds me.

Lovely Wife who is still dithering over when to retire (she's 56 and likes her job) even though she has no need to work, has her retirement mantra as a slight variation on this with 'rave' replaced with 'shag' - she's a good wife! Although if she dithers for too much longer I might well be too old...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYwMmDkRCEo


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2019)

Slight mishap at @biggs682 place...

https://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/...to-the-skies-above-northamptonshire-1-8988203


----------



## GM (5 Jul 2019)

What an amazing game of tennis that was. Cori Gauff has got a great future ahead of her. Was on the edge of my seat!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> What an amazing game of tennis that was. Cori Gauff has got a great future ahead of her. Was on the edge of my seat!


It was good, but I started getting a bit annoyed at the biased commentating totally rooting for her, so much so, I was wanting Hercog to win.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> It was good, but I started getting a bit annoyed at the biased commentating totally rooting for her, so much so, I was wanting Hercog to win.



We felt sorry for Hercog as she'd done nothing wrong and the commentators were biased towards Coco. The crowd as well but I think that's more a reflection of how we love this sort of story.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2019)

Morning all.  Grey and still here which over the last few days has meant a beautiful day ahead.

So I'm now a proper pensioner. 65 today.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Morning all.  Grey and still here which over the last few days has meant a beautiful day ahead.
> 
> So I'm now a proper pensioner. 65 today.


Ooo. Happy Birthday.........now officially an OAP


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Morning all.  Grey and still here which over the last few days has meant a beautiful day ahead.
> 
> So I'm now a proper pensioner. 65 today.




Happy Birthday Paul . I am not a pensioner yet.

Good morning folks. back to dull overcast and cooler weather conditions today.


----------



## The Jogger (6 Jul 2019)

Happy Birthday PaulSB enjoy it. 

We've had visitors for the past few days, SIL & BIL off to Ronda today, that'll be hot.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not a pensioner yet.


We would have been if the government had not done the dirty!

9 mile run done. Perfect morning for it. Had a nice steep in the bath and just sat down with my big bowl of porridge. Trying to let it cool a bit so I don't burn my mouth as per usual when I'm hungry. Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> We would have been if the government had not done the dirty!
> 
> 9 mile run done. Perfect morning for it. Had a nice steep in the bath and just sat down with my big bowl of porridge. Trying to let it cool a bit so I don't burn my mouth as per usual when I'm hungry. Lol.



Me too. I can't become a burden on the state till May 2020!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Me too. I can't become a burden on the state till May 2020!


May 2025 for me!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> We would have been if the government had not done the dirty!
> 
> 9 mile run done. Perfect morning for it. Had a nice steep in the bath and just sat down with my big bowl of porridge. Trying to let it cool a bit so I don't burn my mouth as per usual when I'm hungry. Lol.




Dam right. I see there are some women who are taking the government to court over it saying it was unfair as it was too high an age Increase at one time and was unfair. I hope they win.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Me too. I can't become a burden on the state till May 2020!




3 years for me.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2019)

Good morning people. I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Good morning people. I have risen!


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Morning all.  Grey and still here which over the last few days has meant a beautiful day ahead.
> 
> So I'm now a proper pensioner. 65 today.


Happy Birthday to you........Have a lovely day


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Morning all.  Grey and still here which over the last few days has meant a beautiful day ahead.
> 
> So I'm now a proper pensioner. 65 today.



Happy Birthday.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> 3 years for me.



68 in December so I'm a proper pensioner.


----------



## GM (6 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Morning all.  Grey and still here which over the last few days has meant a beautiful day ahead.
> 
> So I'm now a proper pensioner. 65 today.




Happy birthday Paul, have a great day  

July is a good month to have a birthday !


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2019)

Good morning, I'm feeling better than yesterday, I spent most of the day asleep on the sofa, I'm not right yet but I'm improving.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Good morning people. I have risen!


Too much information.......


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> Happy birthday Paul, have a great day
> 
> July is a good month to have a birthday !



We've got two this month, our eldest son and my Good Lady.


----------



## GM (6 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> We've got two this month, our eldest son and my Good Lady.




I've got one in a couple of weeks, blooming big one!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Me too. I can't become a burden on the state till May 2020!



November 2022 - all £9700 of it at today's rate.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Morning all.  Grey and still here which over the last few days has meant a beautiful day ahead.
> 
> So I'm now a proper pensioner. 65 today.



Best wishes from me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jul 2019)

Manky grey day out there.

Just finishing first cuppa of the day then off to supermarket to stock up on fodder & booze whilst Lovely Wife has a lay in. It's a hard life being a fella.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2019)

I think my neck is slowly getting better. Still getting spasms, but not so regular or as severe. Had my Tens machine on most of yesterday evening and that seemed to have eased things a bit.
Got to cut the lawns today and make a decision as to whether we are still going away on Monday. 
I'm reasonably optimistic that I'll be in the caravan in deepest Wiltshire on Monday evening.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2019)

At the brother and sister in laws later. SiL is ok, but BiL is an annoying bell end. Even worse, he bears an incredible resemblance to Ian Beale, which makes him even more loathsome.

Good news is it's a family gathering and there will be plenty of grog.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> 3 years for me.





Mo1959 said:


> May 2025 for me!



March 2024 for me. 

Good morning all fellow retirees. The dog has been out early today as it is very warm at the moment.
The TDF starts this morning, ITV 4 are showing the whole thing live from 10.45. Unfortunately MrsP booked us a holiday in Italy from Monday so I am going to miss most of the first week.  I know what you will say, but the room has a telly, maybe I can catch the highlights late in the evening. At least I shall be home for weeks two and three.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooo. Happy Birthday.........now officially an OAP









Just watch out for the bend, some say I went round it years ago.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Morning all.  Grey and still here which over the last few days has meant a beautiful day ahead.
> 
> So I'm now a proper pensioner. 65 today.



Many Happy Returns 
Hope you are having a great day


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Happy Birthday Paul . I am not a pensioner yet.
> 
> Good morning folks. back to dull overcast and cooler weather conditions today.



Normal for our summer


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> We would have been if the government had not done the dirty!
> 
> 9 mile run done. Perfect morning for it. Had a nice steep in the bath and just sat down with my big bowl of porridge. Trying to let it cool a bit so I don't burn my mouth as per usual when I'm hungry. Lol.



Hope you didnt fall asleep for too long in the bath


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I think my neck is slowly getting better. Still getting spasms, but not so regular or as severe. Had my Tens machine on most of yesterday evening and that seemed to have eased things a bit.
> Got to cut the lawns today and make a decision as to whether we are still going away on Monday.
> I'm reasonably optimistic that I'll be in the caravan in deepest Wiltshire on Monday evening.



Fingers crossed for your get away


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Good morning people. I have risen!



Did all of you rise at the same time?


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2019)

My dog becomes a teenager tomorrow.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2019)

It's also Lemmy's Birthday tomorrow. He'll be 6.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> It's also Lemmy's Birthday tomorrow. He'll be 6.


Twins!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2019)

Happy Birthday Lemmy and Dirk's dog. 


G'day all. A beautiful bright sunny morning. Not a breath of wind. Porridge and bike ride. Hopefully I'll feel better after the porridge and certainly on the bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. Another coolish day here I think.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2019)

I have risen. It's a miracle!


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen. It's a miracle!


The Viagra's working then?


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2019)

Yep, industrial grade.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2019)

Morning. Cool but dry here. A 33 mile bimble done and porridge simmering. Be ready in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2019)

Doggie walking, lawn cutting then Sunday lunching today.
Looking like 90% chance that we'll be in the van tomorrow.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jul 2019)




----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2019)

Muttley walked. Chill out day today.


----------



## GM (7 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Cool but dry here. A 33 mile bimble done and porridge simmering. Be ready in a couple of minutes.




Mo, you're making me feel very guilty, I'm not even out of bed yet  but I do plan to go out with my daughter for a 30 miler after breakfast. A bit of training for her for when we do the PRL.


----------



## The Jogger (7 Jul 2019)

Visitors just gone, three days of restaurants and sight seeing. That's it, diet from tomorrow and nada today, recovery day.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jul 2019)

Morning all, It's been raining all night but now brightening up. Dog to be walked and then having to cut the grass. Away to the Italian lakes first thing Monday morning for a week. retirement is so tiring


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Cool but dry here. A 33 mile bimble done and porridge simmering. Be ready in a couple of minutes.



How do you do that so early in the morning? 

Maybe I need to go to bed earlier!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jul 2019)

Cool day here. 

We're going out for a walk later on although, first, we need to work hard at waking up properly as we didn't get to bed till 4.15am.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2019)

Doggie walk and lawn cutting done.
Off for a stroll down to my local for Sunday lunch next.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2019)

Washing done and on the line, and of course now that is done the sun has disappeared. 

Will be watching some TDF I think.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How do you do that so early in the morning?



He has to get up to change the sheets anyway


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> He has to get up to change the sheets anyway


He??


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> He??



She's been hiding a terrible secret from us!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Washing done and on the line, and of course now that is done the sun has disappeared.
> 
> Will be watching some TDF I think.


It suddenly went dark here. I looked out to see something big and pink floating over 
I suggest you check your washing line


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2019)

If it was big and stained brown then its mine.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> It suddenly went dark here. I looked out to see something big and pink floating over
> I suggest you check your washing line




Don't diss my bloomers you.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> If it was big and stained brown then its mine.


Do you mind.......I’m eating my lunch!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> If it was big and stained brown then its mine.






Mo1959 said:


> Do you mind.......I’m eating my lunch!




He is truly disgusting.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> If it was big and stained brown then its mine.


Drago.....in pink ????


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2019)

I was once in Pink, but she called the police.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I was once in Pink, but she called the police.


Yea right. But she wasnt stained brown.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2019)

A rare chance for a Sunday ride this morning, 57 miles stopping at Tropical Birdland in Desford, I was still a bit flat after being unwell Friday but still managed a 14mph average. A good ride but hard work with that cool breeze.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2019)

I just woke up.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2019)

It came up on my Facebook memories this morning that its been 4 years since I brought my Eastway.




In that 4 years I've put 11450 miles under the wheels, apart from a new STI shifter, the down shift became intermittent, and a replacement rear hub, I wrecked the original on a pothole, all I've done is replace consumables, tyres, chains, cassettes, brake blocks and a bottom bracket, and I've had a great deal of fun putting the miles under the wheels.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2019)

Took Mini D to the park. Took a book and my reading glasses and read for an hour while she played.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yea right. But she wasnt stained brown.


First name Lily.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walking, lawn cutting then Sunday lunching today.
> Looking like 90% chance that we'll be in the van tomorrow.



Sounds like the neck situation has improved


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Washing done and on the line, and of course now that is done the sun has disappeared.
> 
> Will be watching some TDF I think.



Ironing done?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> She's been hiding a terrible secret from us!


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sounds like the neck situation has improved


It has somewhat; enough to drive anyway, just got to be careful over the next couple of weeks and not aggravate it.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> It suddenly went dark here. I looked out to see something big and pink floating over
> I suggest you check your washing line



You dreaming again?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> If it was big and stained brown then its mine.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't diss my bloomers you.



What about the skimpy ones?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you mind.......I’m eating my lunch!



Did you manage to finish it?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> It has somewhat; enough to drive anyway, just got to be careful over the next couple of weeks and not aggravate it.



Be careful


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I just woke up.



Afternoon snooze after pub?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What about the skimpy ones?


Dont insult my welshie......she doesnt wear skimpies.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2019)

You mean she let's the fresh air waft about the place?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Afternoon snooze after pub?


In the pub.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2019)

Watching tv in bed. Decadent.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Watching tv in bed. Decadent.


Gentleman Jack?


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2019)

Shooter!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Shooter!


No need for that sort of language!

Just got to work out what the swear filter blocked out now.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont insult my welshie......she doesnt wear skimpies.



Bet she does


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> In the pub.



Wake him up at closing time then


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wake him up at closing time then


Let him lie a while, don't wake him.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jul 2019)

Morning all, up with the lark as we will shortly be on our way to Heathrow airport. A week in the Italian lakes, staying in Como and Menaggio. We have a wedding to attend at the the end of the week.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. A tad cool at the moment but it's sunny.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jul 2019)

Morning all only 11c here


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2019)

Morning. Warmish here. Busy day moving last of the garden crap. Want to get it done quickly so I don't soil Mrs Ds new car when it arrives.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2019)

Not woken up by neck spasms this morning.

Picking caravan up around 10.30, then we're off for 3 weeks.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2019)

Good morning people, a pottering around day today, Eldest lad is visiting later, his birthday tomorrow, bike ride done yesterday so its odd jobs and bits and pieces today.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2019)

Morning. I am late as I have been out for a nice 41 miles. Cool and barely any breeze so rather pleasant, apart from the hills!

Not sure what else the day holds, but I better make the most of it as we are back to rain/showers for most of the rest of the week.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I am late as I have been out for a nice 41 miles.


 WoW 41 miles well done


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jul 2019)

Just picked my blood sugar results......... I'm not diabetic any more


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

Afternoon. Just back from an 18 mile bimble. The heat is a bit oppressive even though it isnt really sunny.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon. Just back from an 18 mile bimble. The heat is a bit oppressive even though it isnt really sunny.
> 
> View attachment 474528
> View attachment 474529


Where does the no through road go? Just a farm or something?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Where does the no through road go? Just a farm or something?


It goes to a shooting range a couple of miles further up the road


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It goes to a shooting range a couple of miles further up the road


How often do you attend?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> How often do you attend?




Never been there. . I have enough land to be able to do some target practise in the field


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Never been there. . I have enough land to be able to do some target practise in the field


Do you fly the red bloomers first before you start shooting?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you fly the red bloomers first before you start shooting?




Hell no. Just start firing .


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It goes to a shooting range a couple of miles further up the road


That has to be the Dovey Valley shooting ground off the B4404


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. A tad cool at the moment but it's sunny.



Warmed up?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> How often do you attend?



Is she the hunted then?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Is she the hunted then?


Just keeping her eye in, as it were.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2019)

Busy day. 3 x trips to the tip, but the garden is now clear. May as well smeg up the Motability car before it goes because the car my Dad has bought for Mrs D cost £65,000 and I isnt letting no garden rubbish rear that!

Fitted my new 90mm stem on the Felt - bliss! That 30mm has taken so much weight off my shoulders.

And Mrs D has bought me some new Jesus boots. Tres trendy, apparently.

Just need a quick Forest Gump then time for a bath.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> That has to be the Dovey Valley shooting ground off the B4404



It is. It's about 4 miles from my house


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Just picked my blood sugar results......... I'm not diabetic any more



Well done


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Just picked my blood sugar results......... I'm not diabetic any more




Well done. Congratulations


----------



## Proto (8 Jul 2019)

Up earlyish for me as Mrs Proto had some work to do (moderator/consultant on a commercial health/obesity/diabetes web forum) so I took the dog for a walk around the lanes and trails, most of it off road. Near Marvão, central Portugal, close to the Spanish border. Walked about 9km, I think, and during that I saw one car. It was already getting very warm. Dog struggles a bit, loves to race about then overheats. Yesterday we passed a cattle water trough, and she climbed straight in. 
This where you get your cork tiles from! Picture of a tree, evergreen oak, stripped of its bark (cork). Tree recovers in 9 years and process is repeated, 15 harvests from the life of the tree.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

Your intrepid reporter WD can report that a wasp nest has been found under the decking at the front of the house. 1 grandson was stung last night.

Today when the sun sets, Mr WD the courageous and fearless (sucker) will be sent (kicked out of the house) to deal with the problem IE spray copious amounts of wasp spray at the nest. 

I have no doubt that Mr WD will try to spray the waspy feckers from a diatance of about 100 feet. This will result in total failure and will lead your intrepid reporter to go outside with a stick, poke Mr WD in the back thereby forcing him.to move closer to the nest to carry out the deed.

This may well result in Mr WD being stung by said wasps. I will do my best not to laugh....but I'm not making any promises.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2019)

WD has a wasps nest under her decking.

Now, if that isn't a euphemism I don't know what is!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> WD has a wasps nest under her decking.
> 
> Now, if that isn't a euphemism I don't know what is!



Typical of you.  there is nothing wrong with my decking


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2019)

The solution is sooo obvious.
Take one pair of well worn, unwashed bloomers. Tie knots in the leg ends.
Place over wasp nest and scoop up.
Tie the expansive waist tightly.
You may then remove the nest as they will all be dead by then.
No need to thank me.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2019)

I'm trapped, can't move.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jul 2019)

Long day walking in the mountains - 11 miles and 6200' ascent/descent.

Lovely Wife has a lovely curry on the go to refuel me - yum!

Probably an early night for me as I'll almost certainly conk out after about 9pm.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm trapped, can't move.
> 
> View attachment 474577


That poor dog, to suffer like that.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2019)

Perhaps he had lost consciousness?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Your intrepid reporter WD can report that a wasp nest has been found under the decking at the front of the house. 1 grandson was stung last night.
> 
> Today when the sun sets, Mr WD the courageous and fearless (sucker) will be sent (kicked out of the house) to deal with the problem IE spray copious amounts of wasp spray at the nest.
> 
> ...



Update on the status of Mr WD's life?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> WD has a wasps nest under her decking.
> 
> Now, if that isn't a euphemism I don't know what is!



Who's brave enough to peer under there


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Update on the status of Mr WD's life?




He is still thinking about doing the deed. I may well have to shove gim out the door. .

Ooh. He is getting the wasp spray out. Watch this space


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He is still thinking about doing the deed. I may well have to shove gim out the door. .
> 
> Ooh. He is getting the wasp spray out. Watch this space



We could be organising a collection for him soon then if it all goes wrong


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He is still thinking about doing the deed. I may well have to shove gim out the door. .
> 
> Ooh. He is getting the wasp spray out. Watch this space


Maybe he's going to pass it to you tto use.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe he's going to pass it to you tto use.



He's not daft then


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe he's going to pass it to you tto use.




Yeah. Right. No chance. He already tried.that one..


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2019)

The Eagle has landed....


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yeah. Right. No chance. He already tried.that one..



Thought you might have shown him the way


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thought you might have shown him the way


Leading by example you mean?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thought you might have shown him the way




Get lost. No way.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Get lost. No way.



Go on
We will apply the cream if you get stung


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2019)

Can't post pictures at the moment as internet is very slow.
We are currently about 10 miles from Stonehenge, as the crow flies.
Off to Wayland Smithy (Neolithic long barrow) tomorrow and a couple of other sites. With a bit of luck we might find a nice pub for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

Aannnnñd he's off.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

Well the end was totally underwhelming. Hopefully by the mornjg most of the waspy feckers will be dead.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Well the end was totally underwhelming. Hopefully by the mornjg most of the waspy feckers will be dead.


T'is PM at present, making it night not day.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> T'is PM at present, making it night not day.




Youve lost me. I know its Nightime. Hopefully the stuff will work overnight and most of them will be dead by the morning.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Youve lost me. I know its Nightime. Hopefully the stuff will work overnight and most of them will be dead by the morning.


They'll be asleep now, they'll just hatch a new lot.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> They'll be asleep now, they'll just hatch a new lot.




No they wont..this stuff forms a foam and sticks to them.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No they wont..this stuff forms a foam and sticks to them.


They'll be wrapped up in bed and will leave via the back door.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night Mary Ellen


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2019)

Night Jim Bob.....


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.....


Night granpa...


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2019)

First!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> First!


Only cos I've already had a run and a bath. Lol. Nearly porridge time now.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. Couldn't sleep last night. Grrr. Seems a bit cooler today


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Couldn't sleep last night. Grrr. Seems a bit cooler today


Rain is rattling down now. Glad I got a decent cycle in yesterday. Suspect that might be it for the week. Thankfully, running in the rain doesn't bother me.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> First!


Bus


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jul 2019)

Hi


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2019)

Mornin'


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2019)

Just done 25 minutes of clangin' and bangin', chest and back. My favourite.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Rain is rattling down now. Glad I got a decent cycle in yesterday. Suspect that might be it for the week. Thankfully, running in the rain doesn't bother me.




Strange isn't it how you don't mind walking or running In the rain, but hate cycling in it. I feel the same


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2019)

Everybody's quiet today.
Had a nice walk to Wayland Smithy and Uffington Castle today.
Very warm so had to go to a 'nice' little pub where I got stung £5.40 for a pint of Guiness after rejecting both real ales they had, as one had gone sour and the other was on the turn. 
Ain't going there again!
Why can't pubs keep their beer properly?


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2019)

Fitted mother sext new DT Swiss wheels to the Felt. Tres racy.

Tidied up the back of the hose with Mrs D.

Going to ride over to civilisation tomorrow to see a mate.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2019)

I have done bugger all. Just messaging my grandson. I am taking him to Newtown on Thursday for his CBT.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jul 2019)

Good evening from Milan. I and MrsP are sipping some cold beers by the Grande Navigatione. Life is tough.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2019)

Burgers on the go and wine chilling in the fridge.






Settling in to watch the TdF in a bit.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2019)

Just walked Lemmy to collect Mini D from Brownies. Very muggy out.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2019)

I'm posting this with a heavy heart...

As much as I love having rifles and hunting, it takes up too much of my time and I am struggling to keep up with the everyday basics such as cleaning and maintaining my home, so something has to give. I will be re-homing my collection.

Please don't ask any questions, as I can't handle talking about it. 

Below is a list of what's available. All FREE of charge, but to good homes only. Serious inquiries only please.

Thanks for reading and understanding...

1. Dustpan and brush

2. Sponges

3. Dusters

4. Mop and bucket

5. Window cleaner

6. Vaccuum

7. Dishwashing liquid

8. Laundry detergent

9. Fabric softener

10. Laundry baskets

11. Toilet brush

12. Cleaning sprays

13. Scrubbing brushes


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm posting this with a heavy heart...
> 
> As much as I love having rifles and hunting, it takes up too much of my time and I am struggling to keep up with the everyday basics such as cleaning and maintaining my home, so something has to give. I will be re-homing my collection.
> 
> ...




. I bet Mrs D isn't standing behind you. If she was, she would have boxed your ears for you.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm posting this with a heavy heart...
> 
> As much as I love having rifles and hunting, it takes up too much of my time and I am struggling to keep up with the everyday basics such as cleaning and maintaining my home, so something has to give. I will be re-homing my collection.
> 
> ...


What make is the vacumn?


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Couldn't sleep last night. Grrr. Seems a bit cooler today



Scared of a visit by the wasps?


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . I bet Mrs D isn't standing behind you. If she was, she would have boxed your ears for you.



Have you got your name down for most of that stuff?


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2019)

Off to Avebury & Silbury Hill tomorrow morning.
MrsD wants to go on to a couple of Neolithic barrows afterwards and then there's a micro brewery that looks worth a visit.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. Looks like I am first to the post this morning. Dull and bleh here today, and so is the weather


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2019)

Think this is the third day without coffee. Wonder if that's why I'm feeling so lethargic! Don't know whether to persevere or not. Lol.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2019)

Life without coffee? Ye Gods!

I limit myself, not more than 3 a day.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Think this is the third day without coffee. Wonder if that's why I'm feeling so lethargic! Don't know whether to persevere or not. Lol.


I was a tea drinker all my life (just one cup 1st thing)........ until I bought a coffee pod machine and coffee has now replaced my cuppa.
Having just re-read this I have decided that tomorrow I go back to tea.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2019)

Morning all. Very gray here with patchy light rain. I should get my golf in without getting soaked.
Breckie will be cereal with 'nana. Lunch, I think, will be basic meat and salad sarnies.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was a tea drinker all my life (just one cup 1st thing)........ until I bought a coffee pod machine and coffee has now replaced my cuppa.
> Having just re-read this I have decided that tomorrow I go back to tea.


I sleep so badly I just wondered if I stopped the coffee if it might help. I'll maybe persevere for a bit longer, but if there's no difference, I think I will be back on the coffee. I don't really like the feeling of being slightly addicted to coffee, but I suppose as Drago says, limit to around 3 cups per day isn't actually too bad.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2019)

I hate tea. Can't even stand the smell of it.

I have always been a coffee drinker. I have no idea what I would do if I couldn't have coffee.. It. Does. Not. Compute.


----------



## GM (10 Jul 2019)

Morning all. Mrs GM is what I would call a coffee snob. She has to have a certain bean from a coffee shop in Covent Garden beginning with M, I don't mind because sometimes she sends me down there to get some, it makes a nice little ride there and back. 
Helping the boy out this afternoon with a bit of decorating as he needs to finish the job by Friday, make a change to get my hands dirty again.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2019)

Gonna walk Mini D to school, walk muttley, and then a nice bike ride over to Newport Pagnell to see a chum.


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2019)




----------



## Paulus (10 Jul 2019)

Morning from Milan. Another sunny day. We are getting the train up to Como at 11.49 and then the fast ferry to Menaggio.
On the coffee front I am really a tea drinker, but I do like a proper cup of coffee, not that instant stuff. Here in Italy the coffee is wonderful.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2019)

The coffee is Italy is indeed great. Unfortunately, the national dish is a large slice of toast with cheese, tomato, and various random bits of diced up roadkill sprinkled atop it.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jul 2019)

Only 16 years left


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> The coffee is Italy is indeed great. Unfortunately, the national dish is a large slice of toast with cheese, tomato, and various random bits of diced up roadkill sprinkled atop it.




Yum. Pizza


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2019)

Pavement pizza?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Pavement pizza?



I don't care as long as it is pizza.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2019)

Mmmmmm, porridge seems particularly nice this morning. Maybe the tablespoon of sugar! lol I don't enjoy it the same without.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2019)

Good morning stinkies. 
I'm a tea drinker. 
I drink about 3 cups of coffee a week, sometimes less.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I sleep so badly I just wondered if I stopped the coffee if it might help. I'll maybe persevere for a bit longer, but if there's no difference, I think I will be back on the coffee. I don't really like the feeling of being slightly addicted to coffee, but I suppose as Drago says, limit to around 3 cups per day isn't actually too bad.



Have you tried de caff coffee before bedtime?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Have you tried de caff coffee before bedtime?


I drink Barleycup which is a lovely cereal drink without caffeine. Makes no difference. In fact, I sometimes think I sleep better after a coffee. 

I can't remember when this started. Been several years now. Maybe the menopause. Who knows. It's not that I'm sleepy and can't drop off, but that I hardly ever get sleepy!


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Pavement pizza?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> The coffee is Italy is indeed great. Unfortunately, the national dish is a large slice of toast with cheese, tomato, and various random bits of diced up roadkill sprinkled atop it.


Haha.
Once while south of France we got the coastal train to italy. Determined to have real Italian pitza we chose a place for lunch.
It was awful. Truly a dreadful, dry, tasteless lump of something. Never forgotten how disappointed we were.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Mmmmmm, porridge seems particularly nice this morning. Maybe the tablespoon of sugar! lol I don't enjoy it the same without.



I always add honey to my porridge


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jul 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Haha.
> Once while south of France we got the coastal train to italy. Determined to have real Italian pitza we chose a place for lunch.
> It was awful. Truly a dreadful, dry, tasteless lump of something. Never forgotten how disappointed we were.


We actually have a little place opened up a couple of years ago in a village 3 miles away that does home made pizza while you wait and home made ice creams. I have resisted so far!


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> We actually have a little place opened up a couple of years ago in a village 3 miles away that does home made pizza while you wait and home made ice creams. I have resisted so far!



Give it a try


----------



## GM (10 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I always add honey to my porridge




I've been buying packs of strawberries or raspberries from the supermarket when they're on special offer, cooking them and put dollop ( MasterChef term ) on my Flahavans. Make it even more delicious.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2019)

I put Cinnamon in my porridge.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2019)

The only good porridge is in the bin. God awful muck.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The only good porridge is in the bin. God awful muck.


Yeah....... a women of my own heart, I use to have it as a kid, but not now


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2019)

Right, off out. See you in the spring.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The only good porridge is in the bin. God awful muck.



So you wouldnt fancy getting in a bath full of the stuff?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The only good porridge is in the bin. God awful muck.





numbnuts said:


> Yeah....... a women of my own heart, I use to have it as a kid, but not now



It's the lumpiness I can't stand. Vile stuff.

On a more important note - it is currently hissing down with rain here (SE Lakes).


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> So you wouldnt fancy getting in a bath full of the stuff?




I would rather poke my eyes out with big stick.


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Haha.
> Once while south of France we got the coastal train to italy. Determined to have real Italian pitza we chose a place for lunch.
> It was awful. Truly a dreadful, dry, tasteless lump of something. Never forgotten how disappointed we were.



We've had pizza's in Italy a few times and they've been good.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> We've had pizza's in Italy a few times and they've been good.
> 
> 
> View attachment 474839



Look nice, yum yum


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I would rather poke my eyes out with big stick.



I thought Mr Dragon was doing the poking 
Have you got rid of the wasps?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I sleep so badly I just wondered if I stopped the coffee if it might help. I'll maybe persevere for a bit longer, but if there's no difference, I think I will be back on the coffee. I don't really like the feeling of being slightly addicted to coffee, but I suppose *as Drago says, limit to around 3 cups per day* isn't actually too bad.


Thought he meant three jars.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Have you tried de caff coffee before bedtime?


It may not be safe...


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> It may not be safe...
> View attachment 474844


I enjoy this, but I go through it kind of quick as you need a big heaped spoonful for the best flavour. Usually get half a dozen jars at a time from Amazon. https://barleycup.com/products/barleycup-in-powder/


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jul 2019)

Just cleaned the car air con system, it now smells like a Chinese brothel......so I'm told


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Just cleaned the car air con system, it now smells like a Chinese brothel......so I'm told


How'd the person who said that know?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I always add honey to my porridge


And blueberries or chopped fruit.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> We've had pizza's in Italy a few times and they've been good.
> 
> 
> View attachment 474839



I see Mrs Dave is blowing me a kiss


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jul 2019)

Still raining. 

Heating on as it's blooming cold and I can't Kindle effectively if I'm cold.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> We actually have a little place opened up a couple of years ago in a village 3 miles away that does home made pizza while you wait and home made ice creams. I have resisted so far!


If my Italian Job is anything to go by your home made pizza will be home made c**p


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2019)

Ah, found a picture of me looking amused when someone shouted at me, "Mister, your wheel is going round!"






that was not long after my shoulder op. Bulked the arms back up since then


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Still raining.
> 
> Heating on as it's blooming cold and I can't Kindle effectively if I'm cold.


Overcast, but dry and 25.6°C, at present here.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, off out. See you in the spring.


Don't the years fly by now. Only seemed like this morning it was Summer. Where'd Winter go?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Overcast, but dry and 25.6°C, at present here.


Warm here also. Looks like rain coming in shortly.
BTW I got my game of golf in but wish I hadnt bothered, I played really badly.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Warm here also. Looks like rain coming in shortly.
> BTW I got my game of golf in but wish I hadnt bothered, I played really badly.


You don't want to know what's headed your way.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Ah, found a picture of me looking amused when someone shouted at me, "Mister, your wheel is going round!"
> 
> View attachment 474868
> 
> ...


It is nice to see what people look like


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You don't want to know what's headed your way.


Its not wearing pink bloomers is it? Surely not


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its not wearing pink bloomers is it? Surely not


You never know!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Still raining.
> 
> Heating on as it's blooming cold and I can't Kindle effectively if I'm cold.




Really warm here. I have all the doors and windows open and the fan on as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Really warm here. I have all the doors and windows open and the fan on as well.


I can’t put a fan on because Molly is scared of it. LOL.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2019)

Went to Avebury and Silbury Hill today.
Been a long time since we were there. Place was full of American tourists.









Silbury can only be viewed from a distance now. Last time we were there we climbed to the top of the hill.






Silbury is the largest man made hill in Europe. Over half a million tons of chalky soil was moved to create it approximately 4500 years ago.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Went to Avebury and Silbury Hill today.
> Been a long time since we were there. Place was full of American tourists.
> View attachment 474883
> View attachment 474884
> ...


It's about time they tidied that place up a bit, look at all those lumps of rock that could go against health and safety rules in a pubic place.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It's about time they tidied that place up a bit, look at all those lumps of rock that could go against health and safety rules in a pubic place.



That reminds me of smug twits from York t'shire who come down south and say stuff like, "are, it's a bit flat, innit?" On my visits to Flatcapshire I always return the factor, "oh dear, its awfully bumpy and untidy looking."


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> That reminds me of smug twits from York t'shire who come down south and say stuff like, "are, it's a bit flat, innit?" On my visits to Flatcapshire I always return the factor, "oh dear, its awfully bumpy and untidy looking."


t'is Yorkshur, an' 'tis flat dahn there.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2019)

Good night Johnboy.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Really warm here. I have all the doors and windows open and the fan on as well.



Are you still sweating?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I can’t put a fan on because Molly is scared of it. LOL.



Wouldn't she get used to it if you put it on more often?


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2019)

G'night Granpa......


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Wouldn't she get used to it if you put it on more often?


Nah...


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> That reminds me of smug twits from York t'shire who come down south and say stuff like, "are, it's a bit flat, innit?" On my visits to Flatcapshire I always return the factor, "oh dear, its awfully bumpy and untidy looking."


Short local loop, with a minor bump at the turning point.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. I am awake. Sheesh. The things I do for grandchildren. Dull and overcast here. Looks like we will have some rain.


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2019)

Ding dong. Light showers overnight.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2019)

Morning. 6.5 mile hilly and slightly muddy trail run done. What a heavy legged slog it was today. Very humid which probably didn't help.

Just letting the bowl of porridge cool slightly before I get stuck in.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jul 2019)

nothing to report as yet


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2019)

Half hour on the weights today. Arm and shoulder day, my second favourite.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2019)

Off out to explore some more Neolithic sites today. They ain't short of them in Wiltshire!


----------



## Paulus (11 Jul 2019)

Morning all. Another day in Menaggio. Getting the ferry across to Benaggio this morning. MrsP wants to go to some gardens there. I think she secretly wants to see the home of George Clooney. He lives there apparently. A shot of the scenery--'


----------



## GM (11 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> nothing to report as yet




Morning all. Me neither!


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Me neither!




 nor me


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jul 2019)

WET!


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2019)

Sun out here.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2019)

Morning all.
Cant get going this morning. Was up early but cant find my 'get up and go'.
No golf today but some bitty things to do........
1. Paid extra to choose & book seats on the plane coming back of hols. They changed the plane and sat us next to the toilet. I am going to the agent to demand my £24 back.
2. Our pond is going. I have to catch all the fish and the pond has to be emptied. Thats tomorrow so I have to get some hose etc and get everything ready.
Lots of other bits to do. So toodlepip all and enjoy your day.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Cant get going this morning. Was up early but* cant find my 'get up and go'.*
> No golf today but some bitty things to do........
> 1. Paid extra to choose & book seats on the plane coming back of hols. They changed the plane and sat us next to the toilet. I am going to the agent to demand my £24 back.
> ...


I've some going spare.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2019)

Grandson dropped off for his CBT and of course we were early so had to buy him A McDonald's thing. Waved him off. Did shopping. Put petrol In the car, drove back home, put shopping away and it was still only 10 50 am.

75 miles done......


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2019)

On my way to the Manchester Velodrome for the first of three taster sessions.

Slightly nervous.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> On my way to the Manchester Velodrome for the first of three taster sessions.
> 
> Slightly nervous.




Good luck


----------



## Paulus (11 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> On my way to the Manchester Velodrome for the first of three taster sessions.
> 
> Slightly nervous.


I did a taster session at the London Velodrome the other year, I thoroughly loved it. You realise how fit and skilled the pros are when the freedom of the track session at the end is in full swing.


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2019)

Crackers, cheese and a pint of home made bitter for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Crackers, cheese and a pint of home made bitter for lunch.


You're crackers, cheesed off and bitter?


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2019)

I'm sat in Harvey's Coffee Cabin with a teacake and coffee, felt a bit rough this morning so abandoned my usual ride, had brightened up by dinner time so nipped out for a little short one


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2019)

It is very humid here, and it's raining.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Anyone in/near Barrow-in-Furness or Fleetwood at 10:53:57.9 UTC, today?


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2019)

At the Golden Swan, Wilcott near Pewsey.
Swordfish Rum infused ale.
A unique blend of Wadworths 6X and Pussers Rum.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. I am awake. Sheesh. The things I do for grandchildren. Dull and overcast here. Looks like we will have some rain.



Any rain yet?


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in Harvey's Coffee Cabin with teacake
> ...



You're eating Harvey Weinstein's "teacake"?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone in/near Barrow-in-Furness or Fleetwood at 10:53:57.9 UTC, today?



Earthquake?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Any rain yet?




Yes. Very humid and drizzly rain.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2019)

Lots of misty drizzly rain on the hill in the distance. I can hardly see the hill. It is part of the forestry commission land and is covered in trees, not that you can see them today.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Earthquake?


How'd yer guess?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> I did a taster session at the London Velodrome the other year, I thoroughly loved it. You realise how fit and skilled the pros are when the freedom of the track session at the end is in full swing.



What an experience this turned out to be. @Paulus is exactly right above. The other aspect is one gets a tiny insight in to how riders are working in a pro track race. Fascinating.

I hit 38mph for a bit.

Haven't ridden a fixed wheel for 52 years when I was 13. My cousin let me have a go on his but "failed" to mention what happens if one stops pedalling. Bastard!


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2019)

I got a bit carried away this afternoon, my ride was supposed to be a short out and back, but on the way back I was riding up to junctions and thinking I'll just go that way, or this way, or that lane is pleasant to ride and ended up putting 51 miles under the wheels. Not a nice day for a cycle ride, warm, windy and spitting with rain at times.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2019)

I just had a message from my son. 

"He passed and can now go on the road. God help us all".


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I just had a message from my son.
> 
> "He passed and can now go on the road. God help us all".


So is he now on his way to see you or is it too late in the day now?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> So is he now on his way to see you or is it too late in the day now?




Too late for today. He decided not to Insure the bike until he passed his CBT


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2019)

Deer taking an evening stroll past our caravan.
Weather has been really good so far this week and the forecast is looking good for the next 2 weeks. We're off to Wimborne, in Dorset on Sunday for a week and then on to Beaminster, in South Devon, the following week. If the weather holds out, we might nip into Cornwall for a week before going home. 
It's nice when the only thing you have to worry about is how high the grass will be when you get home. Maybe I'll hire a gardener.


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night Granpa...


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2019)

Night Jim Bob.....


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.....


Night Mart Ellen


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jul 2019)

Morning


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees. Another sunny day here in Menaggio. Today we get the ferry back to Como. Others that are going to the wedding will be meeting up later on for drinks and frivolity this afternoon and evening.


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2019)

Ying. Another Q day. Once I'm up and clean (ie, splashed in Brut33) its into civilisation I go to house sit for daughter number 3 while the Sky man fits her dish thingy. Smart car not moved in 7 weeks so I'll give it a run.


----------



## screenman (12 Jul 2019)

Morning all, the garden looks like it had a good drink last night, no I do not mean it looks like it has a hangover.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2019)

Good Morning world.  I'm fed up. Sleep has deserted me and I've been back to the bad old days for at least 2-3 weeks now, probably more. Been awake, reading, dozing, etc. since 3.30! 

This morning I'm going to a spin class. A friend is in the process of becoming an RPM instructor. Today she will be making a video of her instructing a class which is then submitted to the examiners to decide whether or not she qualifies. As she can't take a paid for RPM class until she is qualified favours have been called in from cycle club members to come along and be the class. Should be fun.


----------



## GM (12 Jul 2019)

Morning all. Early start this morning, Mrs GM is treating me to a surprise weekend somewhere in sunny Wales. Best bit she said I can bring the bike!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. Lots of rain last night I see.

Not a lot to report. Grandson went to one of his friends last night as our road was closed for road works. Both his and I will take quite a while to get used to him being mobile now


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2019)

Good morning folks, bright and breezy here this morning, we had some serous rain last night, should do the garden good. I'm better than I was yesterday, back and hips quite sore though.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jul 2019)

Morning wheezers. 
Looks like another nice day ahead in retirement land.


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2019)

Now sat in Daughter #3's house, eating her snacks while waiting for the Sky dish man.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2019)

I am making 2 cakes, a coconut cake and parkin probably. I have no doubt that new upwardly mobile grandson will be here after school.


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2019)

Oh dear. Mrs D has discovered I have a "Warning - it's the missus!" Ringtone on me phone.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jul 2019)

I have been a busy boy. Out by 06.30 chasing/catching fish and emptying the pond. It approx 12'x6'x3'6" deep and it was hard work.
Still about 9" of water left so I need to slit the membrane and let it gradually drain.
I put a water lilly in years ago and the root system is unbelievable. I will have to get a saw to it and take it apart bit by bit.
Its going to take days......then it all needs refilling with aggregate stuff.
No cycling for me for a while


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have been a busy boy. Out by 06.30 chasing/catching fish and emptying the pond. It approx 12'x6'x3'6" deep and it was hard work.
> Still about 9" of water left so I need to slit the membrane and let it gradually drain.
> I put a water lilly in years ago and the root system is unbelievable. I will have to get a saw to it and take it apart bit by bit.
> Its going to take days......then it all needs refilling with aggregate stuff.
> No cycling for me for a while




What have you decided to put in its place Dave?


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2019)

Bah. Daughter sent me a txt, "help yourself to food". Hurrah! I ran to the kitchen expectantly to find she's got nob all in.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What have you decided to put in its place Dave?


Jury is still out tbh. I fancied a nice decking area but decision not made as yet. Mrs D fancies grass but we have lots of lawn.
Niether of us are good at visualising things eg decorating/choosing curtains etc so nothing is jumping out at us.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jul 2019)

I've been kite flying, should have had beans for breakfast as there wasn't a lot of wind, but it was good fun.


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2019)

It's quite breezy here in Northampton where I am for the next few hours. Forecast is for short, sharp showers later.

If no one has nicked my wheels I'll be home about 1330hrs, so I will hopefully dodge the rain.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2019)

At the ferry terminal drinking a Morretti Rossa. Very nice, better than the normal pale stuff.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have been a busy boy. *Out by 06.30 chasing/catching fish *and emptying the pond. It approx 12'x6'x3'6" deep and it was hard work.
> Still about 9" of water left so I need to slit the membrane and let it gradually drain.
> I put a water lilly in years ago and the root system is unbelievable. I will have to get a saw to it and take it apart bit by bit.
> Its going to take days......then it all needs refilling with aggregate stuff.
> No cycling for me for a while


Just need gutting and cleaning and you have yout fish supper.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2019)

Coconut cake done


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2019)

Sky man almost finished then I can go home and eat xxx


----------



## gavroche (12 Jul 2019)

Had a busy day today. Took dog for a walk this morning then rode my bike to see my son in Rhyl, 11 miles with a tail wind and 11 miles back with head wind which took me 15 minutes longer, then took dog again for a run ( the dog, not me). Now just waiting for my tea as I am starving.


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2019)

Yum...bacon sarnies.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2019)

Just back from taking a grandson to work and dropping off cake to my son and another grandson. 

It's all go innit.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jul 2019)

Been to three Iron Age hill forts today and had a long walk along the Avon & Kennet canal. Lunch at a canal side pub. Back to the van to catch up with the Giro Rosa, TdF and British GP.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2019)

Bummer! My friend had to cancel the video session as the microphone broke in the previous class. This lead to 45 minutes of texts, WhatsApp, Messenger to contact everyone and stop them going to the gym.

Exhausting!!

Had a good nap after lunch. Three hours on the allotment. Harvested +/- 100 garlic bulbs which are hanging in my woodshed to dry. Need to start thinking about sowing winter veg now.

Sat in garden with a beer. Mrs P on her second Pimm's while watching Federer v Nadal. I've made tea four times this week - I await my meal with interest.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Coconut cake done
> 
> View attachment 475107


Where's the Parkin?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where's the Parkin?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where's the Parkin?




Didnt take a pic of that.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where's the Parkin?




Here you go. Only half left.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am making 2 cakes, a coconut cake and parkin probably. I have no doubt that new upwardly mobile grandson will be here after school.



Much left?


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Sky man almost finished then I can go home and eat xxx



Thought you had already cleaned the place out?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2019)

Wandered in to house. Mrs P "Tea is ready. Perhaps you'd like to dish up?"

Tea was meatballs, out of the freezer which I made last week, with pasta!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Much left?




A bit


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Didnt take a pic of that.


Too quick eating it?


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2019)

Watching Austin Powers, tittering away.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Wandered in to house. Mrs P "Tea is ready. Perhaps you'd like to dish up?"
> 
> Tea was meatballs, out of the freezer which I made last week, with pasta!!!!


Not straight from the freezer!


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Here you go. Only half left.
> 
> View attachment 475164


Wrong shape.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2019)

First!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> First!


...................Will be last and the last will be late


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2019)

I am not late. Cooooeeee everyone.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2019)

Morning numnuts, morning Welshie.


----------



## gavroche (13 Jul 2019)

I am not awake yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Morning numnuts, morning Welshie.




Howdo


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2019)

Good evening


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2019)

I am starting to sound like classic


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2019)

Morning. I was up with the larks and have jogged 10 miles up to our local reservoir and back. 1000 feet of climbing. Porridge will be extra welcome this morning.

I will compensate by having a lazy afternoon watching the ladies tennis final.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2019)

The profile looks like a large boob. Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> I am not awake yet.


Nor me. Been up a while but very tired.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2019)

Right, I'm off down to Kent. Lance O'Classic is in charge in my absence


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> The profile looks like a large boob. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 475205


In that case I think you should be quite pleased with them


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2019)

Feeling very tired today even though I was in bed early and had a good solid kip. I think yesterdays hard work has knackered me........using muscles I havent called on for years.
'Back in the hole' today as I have to cut all the membrane up & out. Underneath that are 2 layers of carpet felt to get rid of. Oh what joy .


----------



## Mart44 (13 Jul 2019)

Good morning - I'm not sure what to do today. I could ride along to the allotment I help out on and do a bit of allotmenting, or I might walk to town and back with Mrs Mart44. Possibly just go to the car boot sale over the road. Such dilemma.  A nice day for it whatever.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2019)

Morning all. 
Walking Tan Hill and Milk Hill this morning and then visiting a couple of burial mounds.
Moving on to Dorset tomorrow for a week.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Walking Tan Hill and Milk Hill this morning and then visiting a couple of burial mounds.
> Moving on to Dorset tomorrow for a week.


Who's Celtic name 'Dorseteschire' means the place of fisticuffs!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, I'm off down to Kent. Lance O'Classic is in charge in my absence


----------



## gavroche (13 Jul 2019)

Right, wide awake now. Dog walked and trimmed some small branches overhanging the back fence. Now thinking of going to Llandudno to buy a new small tyre pump as the other one broke yesterday and one of those compression lead for the dog so that my wife can walk her too as she tends to pull a bit ( the dog not my wife.) Out for a meal tonight to celebrate my grandson's girlfriend 21st birthday. Weather not great today. Have a good day every one.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jul 2019)

It's gone cloudy here and it's gone down to 20c maybe rains on the way


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2019)

Bit of off roading this morning in the CRV, which was fun. Visited all the sites that we'd planned and now having a swift 'alf in the Bell near Avebury.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bit of off roading this morning in the CRV, which was fun. Visited all the sites that we'd planned and now having a swift 'alf in the Bell near Avebury.
> View attachment 475242


Looks oddly like a glass to me.


----------



## Mart44 (13 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bit of off roading this morning in the CRV, which was fun. Visited all the sites that we'd planned and now having a swift 'alf in the Bell near Avebury.



Lovely photo! That's my kind of cycling.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bit of off roading this morning in the CRV, which was fun. Visited all the sites that we'd planned and now having a swift 'alf in the Bell near Avebury.
> View attachment 475242


I wish my local sold 'alfs like that.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I was up with the larks and have jogged 10 miles up to our local reservoir and back. 1000 feet of climbing. Porridge will be extra welcome this morning.
> 
> I will compensate by having a lazy afternoon watching the ladies tennis final.



That didn't last very long did it?


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am starting to sound like classic



Is your voice getting deeper?


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Feeling very tired today even though I was in bed early and had a good solid kip. I think yesterdays hard work has knackered me........using muscles I havent called on for years.
> 'Back in the hole' today as I have to cut all the membrane up & out. Underneath that are 2 layers of carpet felt to get rid of. Oh what joy .



Still at it??


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Is your voice getting deeper?




Is his deep?


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is his deep?



You trying to tell us something about him?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You trying to tell us something about him?



Nope. I have no idea if he has a deep voice or not.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> That didn't last very long did it?



No, it was disappointing, by the time we'd watched the F1 qualifying and turned over it was all over, we were hoping for a bigger fight than that.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2019)

Now safely ensconced in a hotel in Kennington.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Now safely ensconced in a hotel in Kennington.


Her Majesty's?


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2019)

Nah, the Feds won't catch me - too much inside knowledge.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. I have no idea if he has a deep voice or not.



Sounds like you are keeping things close to your chest


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2019)

Drinking cheap Sainsbury's own brand lager in a hotel room. Loving the dream!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Drinking cheap Sainsbury's own brand lager in a hotel room. Loving the dream!


What were you dreaming about?


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2019)

First!


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> First!


Or last.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jul 2019)




----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is his deep?


You forgotten already?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (14 Jul 2019)

Morning all
Will be doing the london to southend bike event this morning.
It's a flatish course of 52 miles and i do it every year.
Then get home to watch england hopefully win the world cup.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You forgotten already?




That was 5 years ago.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. Looks like a decent day for us today.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2019)

Ying ting tiddle aye po! I have risen.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2019)

good morning world! Today there's too much sport on, England in the cricket world cup, F1 from Silverstone and the Men's Singles from Wimbledon, not forgetting the Tour De France as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2019)

I have projects to do so that will keep me busy plus I will watch the TDF


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2019)

Right, just heading down for hotel breakfast. Limitless supplies of toast and bacon.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Ying ting tiddle aye po! I have risen.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, just heading down for hotel breakfast. Limitless supplies of toast and bacon.



And nothing else?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have projects to do so that will keep me busy plus I will watch the TDF



Does that mean you will be supervising Mr WD?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> good morning world! Today there's too much sport on, England in the cricket world cup, F1 from Silverstone and the Men's Singles from Wimbledon, not forgetting the Tour De France as well.



Sounds like you wont be moving much today


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2019)

Mornin' all you winners of life's lottery. 
Lazy get up this morning, then hitching up and towing about 50 miles down to Dorset. Should be set up on the new site in time for Sunday lunch at the nearest local.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sounds like you wont be moving much today



Family gathering first.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Does that mean you will be supervising Mr WD?




Nope.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2019)

Morning all.
Once again knackered after yesterdays battle with the Lilly roots .
But onwards and upwards (hopefully).
My day looks good.
Just enjoyed a coffee as tea just wouldnt do the trick today.
10.30 = a nice 20 mile ride. Have to say, I am pleased that my 72 year old legs are up for it after yesterday.
This afternoon will be tv sport. As @dave r says.... so much to choose from. We WILL watch Wimbledon AND we have strawberries & cream PLUS a decent bottle of Champas to wash it down.
Life is 'ard innit.


----------



## Mart44 (14 Jul 2019)

Good morning - It's dull this morning with a few spots of rain. I won't be doing very much. This afternoon will see the usual family visitors I suppose. I might watch the men's tennis final, although I haven't been so interested in the tennis this year.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Once again knackered after yesterdays battle with the Lilly roots .
> But onwards and upwards (hopefully).
> My day looks good.
> ...



The problem is that my Good Lady will want to watch Wimbledon and I'll want to watch F1, a sensible compromise will be needed to maintain marital harmony, the cricket won't be a problem, I'll just switch to the radio for that.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2019)

Morning. Been out for 32 miles while it was still lovely and fresh........and peaceful.

Just plonked myself down with my porridge now. I suspect the afternoon will be Wimbledon watching. Think I would like Federer to win.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2019)

Now stuffed full of fry up and excellent hotel coffee. Round to the old fellers in a bit, then off for a flight in his plane.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> The problem is that my Good Lady will want to watch Wimbledon and I'll want to watch F1, a sensible compromise will be needed to maintain marital harmony, the cricket won't be a problem, I'll just switch to the radio for that.


We have the answer to that 
In the main lounge we have Virgin
In the rear lounge we have terrestial.
However we both want to watch the tennis.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Now stuffed full of dry up and excellent hotel coffee. Round to the old fellers in a bit, then off for a flight in his plane.
> View attachment 475385


Oooo. Nice!

I have never flown in my life and the thought of going in an airliner with its claustrophobic little windows scares the shoot out of me, but I think I could maybe talk myself into going in something like that where I can see all round me.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2019)

You take a virgin up the rear lounge? It's all very risque in the Dave7 household!


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We have the answer to that
> In the main lounge we have Virgin
> In the rear lounge we have terrestial.
> However we both want to watch the tennis.



We only have one TV in the house, Freeview.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> We only have one TV in the house, Freeview.



In our house we call that a "window".


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooo. Nice!
> 
> I have never flown in my life and the thought of going in an airliner with its claustrophobic little windows scares the shoot out of me, but I think I could maybe talk myself into going in something like that where I can see all round me.


I did a solo parachute jump out of a small 6 seater plane. As you suggest its totally different to being in the big ones.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> You take a virgin up the rear lounge? It's all very risque in the Dave7 household!


Mrs D is aware of it and has no objections, apart from the cost.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jul 2019)

Morning all, we are sitting in a Lido on the shoreline of Lake Como. The water is coolish but very refreshing. The wedding yesterday was a lavish affair but was really wonderful to be invited. Back home tomorrow evening to whatever form of reality awaits.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, we are sitting in a Lido on the shoreline of Lake Como. The water is coolish but very refreshing. The wedding yesterday was a lavish affair but was really wonderful to be invited. Back home tomorrow evening to whatever form of reality awaits.
> View attachment 475402


French air traffic control could leave you stuck there.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2019)

Managed to get my 20 in. Kept up a reasonable pace (for me) but found it hard work against the wind.
Now for an afternoon of tv sport. Watching tdf at the moment but will switch to tennis shortly. Golf is on later but so is the WC cricket. Most people cant handle these difficult decisions


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> We only have one TV in the house, Freeview.


TBH I am thinking of going that way. I enjoy my sport, particularly football but we both tend to read more than watch tv and I begrudge the money that Sky/Virgin charge for the amount I watch it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jul 2019)

Cleaned Lovely Wife's car - sticky weather and lots of #!*$ard flies. Hate the things with a passion.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2019)

I am watching the TDF.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Managed to get my 20 in. Kept up a reasonable pace (for me) but found it hard work against the wind.
> Now for an afternoon of tv sport. Watching tdf at the moment but will switch to tennis shortly. Golf is on later but so is the WC cricket. Most people cant handle these difficult decisions


Me too. Watching cycling just now but will change over at 2. Will watch the tennis if it’s close, but if it looks like a walkover for one or the other, I may well swap back.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too. Watching cycling just now but will change over at 2. Will watch the tennis if it’s close, but if it looks like a walkover for one or the other, I may well swap back.


A bit like the ladies final ??


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Cleaned Lovely Wife's car - sticky weather and lots of #!*$ard flies. Hate the things with a passion.


They are all gods creatures


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2019)

Just ridden a very respectable 68 at 15avg on the club ride. Pleased with that as I thought it would be slower.

Shower next. Then I'm going to TLC my bike which frankly is not as shiny as it should be.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2019)

The Eagle has landed in Dorset.
Just been down the local and had an excellent Sunday lunch.
Back in the van now, watching the F1.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just ridden a very respectable 68 at 15avg on the club ride. Pleased with that as I thought it would be slower.
> 
> Shower next. Then I'm going to TLC my bike which frankly is not as shiny as it should be.


A bit feeble if I may say. I wouldnt post if I had only done 6.8 miles.
I, on the other hand did 20


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> They are all gods creatures


With a place in the choir!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2019)

Let Wimbledon commence.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2019)

When my stepson came up this morning he brought his mum's birthday present for her birthday on Wednesday, someone where he works makes these, I think they're glorious.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> When my stepson came up this morning he brought his mum's birthday present for her birthday on Wednesday, someone where he works makes these, I think they're glorious.
> 
> 
> View attachment 475456


Beautiful.
Not you..... the flowers.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope.



What you been up to then?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> You take a virgin up the rear lounge? It's all very risque in the Dave7 household!



Sounds like some kind of secret code


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A bit feeble if I may say. I wouldnt post if I had only done 6.8 miles.
> I, on the other hand did 20



Cheeky bugger!


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> TBH I am thinking of going that way. I enjoy my sport, particularly football but we both tend to read more than watch tv and I begrudge the money that Sky/Virgin charge for the amount I watch it.



Never paid for anything other than the normal tv licence. 
I still have loads of series to watch on the pvr.
Too much going in in life to spend time watching tv.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2019)

What have we learned today? Paul can degrease, wash, lube and polish a bike quicker than two blokes can play a tennis match!!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What you been up to then?




Watching the TDF


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2019)

What a tennis match that was! 5 setter and tie break to finish.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> What a tennis match that was! 5 setter and tie break to finish.


I am knackered just watching it. They are superhuman.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2019)

Home, at last.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Home, at last.


Landed safely then?


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Home, at last.



So am I.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Landed safely then?



Walled away from it, so good enough


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Walled away from it, so good enough


Not bad for a 73 year old.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2019)

He don't do bad  He's just passed his medical so is good for amother 2 years.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Watching the TDF



Thought you had loads of things to do


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thought you had loads of things to do


I can multitask.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I can multitask.



Nice to hear you are good with your hands


----------



## Paulus (14 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> French air traffic control could leave you stuck there.


Now that would be a shame.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I can multitask.



I've been multitasking most of the afternoon, listening to the cricket on the computer whilst watching the F1 on the tablet and getting tennis updates from my Good Lady who was watching it on the telly, far too much sport on for one day.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2019)

I've only watched a bit but what a great day for UK sport. Watched the whole of the fifth set at Wimbledon (the bike was shiny by then) and I do like this one over cricket, saves a lot of time!!

Riding tomorrow so need to catch some ZZZZZs - Americanism. Sorry.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've only watched a bit but what a great day for UK sport. Watched the whole of the fifth set at Wimbledon (the bike was shiny by then) and I do like this one over cricket, saves a lot of time!!
> 
> Riding tomorrow so need to catch some ZZZZZs - Americanism. Sorry.


Just think of what you could do if you didn't sleep though.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just think of what you could do if you didn't sleep though.



I'd rather not to be honest........


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'd rather not to be honest........


Not willing to even try?


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2019)

First!


----------



## Paulus (15 Jul 2019)

Morning all from a rainy Como. It is a bit cooler this morning as the clouds have broken. Nice and fresh though.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> First!



Risen then


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. I am awake finally.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2019)

Morning all. Looks like another fine day ahead.
Off to Blandford Forum first thing to pick up supplies, then sightseeing and pub lunching.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2019)

Morning everyone .
I/we imbibed a it too much yesterday but that was planned and expected. The strawbobs and champers went down nicely, as did the Cognac that followed.
A lovely sunny morning here. 
If Mrs D ever drags herself out of bed we may decide what to do with the day but I do feel a pub lunch coming on


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2019)

Lazy day today after a fairly hectic weekend. Going to measure up the simmer house for some new guttering, and that's about as energetic as I plan to get.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2019)

Morning. A pleasant 35 miles done and now enjoying brekkie. Bit cooler and overcast this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jul 2019)

Hi


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2019)

Bought a cafetiere cup at the weekend...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Zyliss-Hot...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00DB4JY68

Just testing it out now, then I'm going though to the gym for...leg day. As unenjoyable as it is, can't skimp on leg day


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Hi


Owdo


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. A pleasant 35 miles done and now enjoying brekkie. Bit cooler and overcast this morning.


Thats a long way to run


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats a long way to run


Lol........I wish. Just a cycle I'm afraid. Furthest I've ever run was a marathon way back 20 years ago. Not sure I have another in me these days.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2019)

Sat in Wedges in the Earlswood Plant Centre with a coffee and a tea cake, It's been an enjoyable ride out, cool and grey, but not too windy.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Sat in Wedges in the Earlswood Plant Centre with a coffee and a tea cake, It's been an enjoyable ride out, cool and grey, but not too windy.
> 
> View attachment 475551


Where does it get its name?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Sat in Wedges in the Earlswood Plant Centre with a coffee and a tea cake, It's been an enjoyable ride out, cool and grey, but not too windy.
> 
> View attachment 475551




What condition are the lakes in nowadays?


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Where does it get its name?



I've no idea, the cafe is part of a chain.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What condition are the lakes in nowadays?



OK


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2019)

Wet.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Wet.




Wow. No kidding.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I've no idea, the cafe is part of a chain.


Bit of googling.

In 1943 Jim Wedge arrived at the bakery. He had been baking since the age of 12. The bakery was named Wedges and is still as popular now as it has ever been. The bakery still uses techniques employed by the original bakers to create the delicious baked goods you can buy today.

In the early 1970’s Jim sold Wedges to Tom Griffiths. The bakery then continued with Tom and his family until 2013 when it was acquired by Heptinstall Holdings.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol........I wish. Just a cycle I'm afraid. Furthest I've ever run was a marathon way back 20 years ago. Not sure I have another in me these days.


Most I managed was half marathons in 8 minute miles.
Started to get lots of pain at side of knees so went to the Docs who said "thats ligamitus, pack i running".
I thought, no way, so paid to go private.
The specialist said "thats ligamitus, pack in running"


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2019)

Had a walk around Bradbury Rings - 800 BC Iron Age hill fort





Then a walk up to Horton Tower, a folly built in 1750.





Then on Knowlton church - an early Norman church built on the site of a Neolithic (2500 BC) fort.





Ended up at the Drovers Arms and it was full of creaky old cyclists!





Back to the van for an afternoon nap now, before we get the barbie on later.
The weather has been fantastic - perfect temperature and a gentle breeze.


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2019)

Do I dye my beard or not? I think not, but Mrs J says she didn't marry Uncle Albert.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. I am awake finally.



What were you up to then?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol........I wish. Just a cycle I'm afraid. Furthest I've ever run was a marathon way back 20 years ago. Not sure I have another in me these days.



Thought you were going to enter a half soon?


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What condition are the lakes in nowadays?



This is a picture of the Earlswood Lakes taken earlier this year, they've finished the maintenance and the water levels back to normal.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2019)

I got back about 2, put 61 miles under the wheels, it was harder on the way back than it was on the way out. It also warmed up a lot, I was in summer tights and a long sleeved summer jersey and had got too hot by the time I got home.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit of googling.
> 
> In 1943 Jim Wedge arrived at the bakery. He had been baking since the age of 12. The bakery was named Wedges and is still as popular now as it has ever been. The bakery still uses techniques employed by the original bakers to create the delicious baked goods you can buy today.
> 
> In the early 1970’s Jim sold Wedges to Tom Griffiths. The bakery then continued with Tom and his family until 2013 when it was acquired by Heptinstall Holdings.



I've used the one in Earlswood, both in the car and on the bike, we've used the one in Hockly Heath in the car, but haven't used the one in Solihull.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I've used the one in Earlswood, both in the car and on the bike, we've used the one in Hockly Heath in the car, but haven't used the one in Solihull.


I've been to the one in Earlswood, but we generally tend to go to the Stables when we're in the area.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've been to the one in Earlswood, but we generally tend to go to the Stables when we're in the area.



Is that the one with the riding school attached?


----------



## aferris2 (15 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Do I dye my beard or not? I think not, but Mrs J says she didn't marry Uncle Albert.


Definitely...


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What were you up to then?




Not much. Didnt sleep most of the night, then fell asleep around 5 am.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Is that the one with the riding school attached?


That's the one. The breakfasts are superb!


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's the one. The breakfasts are superb!



Thats one I've never used


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Thats one I've never used


Well worth a visit.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2019)

Chilli chicken kebabs are on the Cadac.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've been to the one in Earlswood, but we generally tend to go to the Stables when we're in the area.


Bit mean pinching what was for the horses.


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2019)

Just done the washing up while singing along to Jethro Tull. I expect a record deal any minute.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Just done the washing up while singing along to Jethro Tull. I expect a record deal any minute.


Nah......you're just living in the past.


----------



## Cavalol (15 Jul 2019)

Been quite enjoying myself recently. Sold the Francis Barnett as tried to mend it and made it worse, luckily the new owner is very clued up. That, of course, left a hole in the garage and holes are there to be filled, aren't they boys and girls? So fill it we shall, and fill it with this...







...which is electric. Really weird, like riding an e-bike I suppose and you can only really hear the wind rushing by. Don't imagine it's going to be fun on fast single carriage roads (only tried one, so far) but round town it's class. There's the worry of people not hearing you, so will probably ride with finger hovering over the horn. It's been 'chipped' as I think they only manages about 28mph usually, had 37 out if down hill, but takes some time to get there, of course. Charge supposedly lasts 30 miles, more like 25 the last owner said. Should be fun anyhow, and it's ultra cheap transport.

Aside from that. built my daughter's Pets-at-Home rabbit hutch today (simple enough job, to be fair) and ended up buying another cycle when supposed to be selling the ones I don't use. Nifty and highly enjoyable night on the pop last night too.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Just done the washing up while singing along to Jethro Tull. I expect a record deal any minute.


Or "thick as a brick"


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2019)

Beautiful evening here in Dorset. Sat in the van, looking across the field towards the woods, watching two Barn Owls busily hunting. One just swooped about 30 feet from the van with a mouse in it's talons. Wonderful to watch.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Been quite enjoying myself recently. Sold the Francis Barnett as tried to mend it and made it worse, luckily the new owner is very clued up. That, of course, left a hole in the garage and holes are there to be filled, aren't they boys and girls? So fill it we shall, and fill it with this...
> 
> View attachment 475636
> 
> ...


You can still hear them. There's an electric "motorbike" nearby that was hard to get used to on the road. There's the tyre noise that they can't cancel out.

The really odd thing was no engine noise. Stood out amongst the ones with "faulty" exhausts".


----------



## dickyknees (15 Jul 2019)

Went to see some historic racing cars racing over the weekend. Great fun!


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Went to see some historic racing cars racing over the weekend. Great fun!
> 
> View attachment 475650
> View attachment 475651
> ...


Ty Croes?


----------



## dickyknees (15 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Ty Croes?



Yes, it is indeed.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Yes, it is indeed.


Raced there on a good few occasions. It's also where I had my last racing crash - highsided a 250 coming out of the top corner onto the start finish straight.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Raced there on a good few occasions. It's also where I had my last racing crash - highsided a 250 coming out of the top corner onto the start finish straight.



Ouch!


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2019)

Profitable evening down the club tonight, I won a normal house and my Good Lady won the last house of the night with an enhanced prize, we walked out fifty quid up.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Profitable evening down the club tonight,* I won a normal house *and my Good Lady won the last house of the night with an enhanced prize, we walked out fifty quid up.


Like this one?




Skaledale House


----------



## screenman (16 Jul 2019)

Morning all, any idea of how to get rid of a crow that keeps attacking windows?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. Another nice day I think. .


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2019)

Morning team. Alas, I have a funeral to attend today


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jul 2019)

Morning. In a big rush today as we have a training session 10.30 - 15.30 for the U3A in Warrington. Then off to Manchester for pizza and the R4 comedy awards recording.

Since the BBC moved to Media City, Salford the number of free audience tickets available is fantastic. Done loads of shows with occasional appearance in an audience shot.

Must go and make coffee for Mrs P to get her out of the house by 9.39. This being the time she usually thinks about her first cup in bed!!


----------



## Paulus (16 Jul 2019)

Morning all, nice and sunny. Today's agenda will be gardening. The weather has been very warm whilst I have been away so everything is a bit dry although the grass loves it. Dog walking first off and then off to the greengrocers for fruit and veg. After the amount of Italian food we have consumed the last we need a strict diet for a week or two. I'll get a ride in later this evening. I have a full day ahead.


----------



## Paulus (16 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, any idea of how to get rid of a crow that keeps attacking windows?


Draw the curtains or the blinds so it can't see it's own reflection. That what it is trying to attack.


----------



## dickyknees (16 Jul 2019)

Morning



Dirk said:


> Raced there on a good few occasions. It's also where I had my last racing crash - highsided a 250 coming out of the top corner onto the start finish straight.



New start~finish straight or old?


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2019)

Muttley walked, house tidied, quick 15 minute light workout. Breakfast, shower and sheet to go.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Went to see some historic racing cars racing over the weekend. Great fun!
> 
> View attachment 475650
> View attachment 475651
> ...


Is no 57 a Ford Anglia?
I passed my test in one when I was 17, approx 1964.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jul 2019)




----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2019)

I passed my test in a Volvo 244. Explains a lot.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> New start~finish straight or old?


Old one, in 2000.


----------



## GM (16 Jul 2019)

Morning all. Woke up with creaking bone, feel like a 70 year old........err hang on!



Had a fabulous weekend in sunny Wales, even went on the beach on Sunday. Mrs GM did a brilliant surprise for me when 3 of my brothers and wives turned up to share the weekend with us.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2019)

Morning all. Another nice day ahead.
Off to Old Sarum this morning.

https://www.visitwiltshire.co.uk/things-to-do/old-sarum-p133943


----------



## Mart44 (16 Jul 2019)

A trip this morning to do the weekly supermarket shopping. It's about the only time we use the car these days. I'll be washing the car and doing the vacuuming later. An exciting day all round,


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Morning. In a big rush today as we have a training session 10.30 - 15.30 for the U3A in Warrington.


I assume you take some of the classes? If so, what do you teach ?


----------



## dickyknees (16 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is no 57 a Ford Anglia?
> I passed my test in one when I was 17, approx 1964.



Yes, going a lot faster than the one my father had!


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2019)

My old feller is head of the U3A in his neck of the woods. They organise some good stuff.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2019)

Mart44 said:


> A trip this morning to do the weekly supermarket shopping. It's about the only time we use the car these days. I'll be washing the car and doing the vacuuming later. An exciting day all round,


Beats going to work though.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2019)

Still got lots of roadworks here. They have dug up a lot of the road on the A470 and are re laying new tarmac at Night. So no cycling for me until Thursday. Warm already, so may do some gardening.


----------



## Mart44 (16 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Beats going to work though.



Can't disagree with that.


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2019)

Right, that's school assembly done. Just having a coffee, then change into my whistle and out for the funeral.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jul 2019)

Waiting in for two parcels so bread and pie making today


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2019)

A parcel of Kingsmill. And another of Pukka Pies?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> A parcel of Kingsmill. And another of Pukka Pies?




Pukka pies. Yummy.


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2019)

I may get beaten up for saying so, but Pukka pies beat Fray Bentos any day.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Pukka pies. Yummy.


Never heard of them, I only only eat home-made


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I may get beaten up for saying so, but Pukka pies beat Fray Bentos any day.


Have to admit, I have tried them. They were just about passable.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I may get eaten up for saying so, but Pukka pies beat Fray Bentos any day.


Well you know when it says minced beef, only part is correct.


----------



## Mart44 (16 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> My old feller is head of the U3A in his neck of the woods. They organise some good stuff.


I go on some of the organised walks around here.


Drago said:


> I may get beaten up for saying so, but Pukka pies beat Fray Bentos any day.



Asda had Pukka pies on offer at a £1:00 each for a few weeks. I bought a lot while the going was good and put them in the freezer. The price is back up to £1:75 each now.


----------



## gavroche (16 Jul 2019)

Drove all the way to school this morning, only to find out they didn't need me today. Got back home and removed some wire netting that was supposed to keep the dog off the front garden but she found a way round it so not needed now . The dog won. Thinking of washing the car later when it cools down a bit. The seagulls have been busy overnight, again.  
My new bib shorts have arrived this morning, DHB aeron speed. Might try them out tonight .


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Woke up with creaking bone, feel like a 70 year old........err hang on!
> 
> 
> 
> Had a fabulous weekend in sunny Wales, even went on the beach on Sunday. Mrs GM did a brilliant surprise for me when 3 of my brothers and wives turned up to share the weekend with us.


----------



## GM (16 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 475711
> View attachment 475711





Thanks Classic  .... Don't know if I could manage 2 cakes though!


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I may get beaten up for saying so, but Pukka pies beat Fray Bentos any day.


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2019)

Tres excitement at sossity Drago today. A suspicious package arrived. Because of my ex military and police background I called the Security Service hotline, and some large men in suits arrived to take control. 

Turns out the entire incident was caused by Lance O'Classic...


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Tres excitement at sossity Drago today. A suspicious package arrived. Because of my ex military and police background I called the Security Service hotline, and some large men in suits arrived to take control.
> 
> Turns out the entire incident was caused by Lance O'Classic...
> 
> View attachment 475728


Won't be too many down there, from up here.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> Thanks Classic  .... Don't know if I could manage 2 cakes though!


There should only be one, both have the same attachment number, 475711.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, any idea of how to get rid of a crow that keeps attacking windows?



Get @Drago to blast it


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Still got lots of roadworks here. They have dug up a lot of the road on the A470 and are re laying new tarmac at Night. So no cycling for me until Thursday. Warm already, so may do some gardening.



Get much done?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Get much done?



Bits and pieces. It was a nice quiet day.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2019)

Sitting in the van watching the Barn Owls and the lunar eclipse, whilst having a pint of Exmoor Gold.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2019)

Lot of Gloworms around the van tonight.
Been a few years since I last saw any.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jul 2019)

Morning all


----------



## screenman (17 Jul 2019)

Morning all off out on the bike by 7am only for an hour or so, not ridden for a while so I will see how it goes and take it very easy.


----------



## Mart44 (17 Jul 2019)

An early start today. I have to get Mrs Mart to the hospital for 7-15 a.m. Then go to get her later when she's had the treatment.

I might wash the car today. We haven't had any rain here for ages and the allotment could do with it. Washing the car is a bit like doing a rain dance, so we should get some rain after that.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. A tad cooler today thank goodness. 

I have never seen a glowworm.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jul 2019)

Good morning all fellow retirees. A bit hazy at the moment .
The dog and I will be out shortly before it gets too warm. I have secomed to buying another bike, a 1980 Falcon in good condition. It should be delivered by courier tomorrow. This must be the last bike I buy.  space is getting limited in the shed.


----------



## Drago (17 Jul 2019)

Greetings compadres.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2019)

Morning. Had an early jog. Still really muggy and humid here so was a struggle. Sky is heavy now so maybe a good heavy shower might cool things down.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have never seen a glowworm.


Most other people haven't either.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2019)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry people.  Washings out, out for lunch later then down the club. My Good Ladies Birthday today, she's trying to convince me she's 27 again. Eldest lad is here, theres a pile of cards behind the clock on the mantelpiece and I'm expecting friends and family to be dropping in during the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry people.  Washings out, out for lunch later then down the club. My Good Ladies Birthday today, she's trying to convince me she's 27 again. Eldest lad is here, theres a pile of cards behind the clock on the mantelpiece and I'm expecting friends and family to be dropping in during the day.




Happy birthday to Mrs Dave


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2019)

Morning.
Off to Shaftsbury this morning to get the Hovis advert experience.
Then off to a couple of hill forts and a tour of the Sixpenny brewery.


----------



## Mart44 (17 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. A tad cooler today thank goodness.
> 
> I have never seen a glowworm.



I have. They sit on the wall and heat the water by gas.


----------



## screenman (17 Jul 2019)

15miles in 60 minutes, that will do for starters, I seem to be swimming further than I ride at the moment.


----------



## randynewmanscat (17 Jul 2019)

Slept in. Up late accompanied by bottle of wine and cat to watch eclipse followed by second pass of ISS of the evening. I'm blessed with zero light pollution so its a stargazers paradise.


----------



## GM (17 Jul 2019)

Morning all. A day of sprucing the car up, it's going in for a M O T tomorrow. I'd be a bit embarrassed if a mechanic sat in it at the moment, it stinks of smelly trainers and stale airborne toxic events.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2019)

It's getting like a florists here.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> It's getting like a florists here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 475819




You can't beat some nice flowers


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> 15miles in 60 minutes, that will do for starters, I seem to be swimming further than I ride at the moment.


You can swim a 4 minute mile?! 

You are Aquaman AICMFP.


----------



## dickyknees (17 Jul 2019)

Morning all. 

After the zip line earlier this year I’m trying to convince the old boys to try this new attraction when it’s hopefully half price. Looks like fun. 

Zip World Quarry Karts


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Morning all.
> 
> After the zip line earlier this year I’m trying to convince the old boys to try this new attraction when it’s hopefully half price. Looks like fun.
> Zip World Quarry Karts



Looks like you could add that to the following list 

Set fire to your hair
Poke a stick at a grizzly bear
Eat medicine that's out of date
Use your private parts as Piranha bait

Dumb ways to die
so many dumb ways to die
Dumb ways to die-ie-ie
so many dumb ways to die

Get your toast out with a fork
Do your own electrical work
Teach your self how to fly
Eat a two week old unrefridgerated pie
Dumb ways to die


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Looks like you could add that to the following list



Set fire to your hair
*Hard to get it alight*
Poke a stick at a grizzly bear
*Last one round these parts was shot, over 100 years ago.*
Eat medicine that's out of date
*They only date it so they can sell you some more*
Use your private parts as Piranha bait
* Wouldn't they go for the legs first?*


> Dumb ways to die
> so many dumb ways to die
> Dumb ways to die-ie-ie
> so many dumb ways to die
> ...


----------



## gavroche (17 Jul 2019)

Good morning all. Busy already. Dog walked, car washed, grass cut front and back. It is quite warm already so I think I will ease off a little and take it easy until the TdF starts. Had a bike ride yesterday so recovering today but back in school tomorrow for last day until about 3rd week in September. It is a hard life!!.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2019)

Pretty sure I mentioned this previously (so bear with me) but I seem to have a virus that keeps coming back for another go at me.
Symptoms.......
I woke at approx 04 00 cold/hot shaking and really sweating, I could literally feel sweat pumping out. Changed PJs 3 times in 20 minutes.
11.15 now, I am drained and my legs are aching & soo heavy.
Bit scary tbh as I have good health normally and hate being laid up.
Moan over, have a good day everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Pretty sure I mentioned this previously (so bear with me) but I seem to have a virus that keeps coming back for another go at me.
> Symptoms.......
> I woke at approx 04 00 cold/hot shaking and really sweating, I could literally feel sweat pumping out. Changed PJs 3 times in 20 minutes.
> 11.15 now, I am drained and my legs are aching & soo heavy.
> ...




Have you been to the quacks?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you been to the quacks?


No I havent. Mainly as 'attacks' only seem to last 24/48 hours and if it is a virus there I nothing they can do.
Mrs D was close making the phone call but I (stupidly???) said no.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No I havent. Mainly as 'attacks' only seem to last 24/48 hours and if it is a virus there I nothing they can do.
> Mrs D was close making the phone call but I (stupidly???) said no.




You should go just to make sure and to give yourself peace of mind


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You should go just to make sure and to give yourself peace of mind


You may well have a good point.
Its 13.15 now and I am gradually coming around and just managed a sandwich......so I think I am heading in the right direction.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2019)

We ended up in the tap room of the Sixpenny brewery.........








.


----------



## randynewmanscat (17 Jul 2019)

Baking hot so hiding in pool. Started to plumb in an irrigation kit for raised beds containing tomatoes, aborted when sun was overhead. Pool seems to have a magnet that stops me from getting out. Maybe later


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2019)

It's been rainng most of the afternoon here. Misty rain still falling .


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's been rainng most of the afternoon here. Misty rain still falling .


When it starts going upwards, let us know.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2019)

No rain here yet near Blandford Forum, but there's some forecast for later.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2019)

Rain forecast for Friday morning here.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Rain forecast for Friday morning here.


Wet end to the day.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jul 2019)

Evening all, MrsP has decided that she wants to go on a bike ride tomorrow. There is a cycle path that follows Dollis Brook all the way to Mill Hill. So it's fairly flat and mostly off road. 
I have serviced the bike, it hasn't been used for a few years but once the dust was cleaned off and the tyres pumped up it works perfectly. It is 30 years old, I brought it new from Oscrofts bike shop in Friern Barnet, but has probably only done 50 miles. 
It will probably rain now that we have planned the ride.


----------



## Drago (17 Jul 2019)

I've not felt good all day. Awoke with a headache, and despite ibuprofen and plenty of water in didnt shift until tea time. Now j feel a bit weak and shaky, so I'll be in bed soon.


----------



## screenman (17 Jul 2019)

A ride this morning and a great day playing with dents, got to love this life.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I've not felt good all day. Awoke with a headache, and despite ibuprofen and plenty of water in didnt shift until tea time. Now j feel a bit weak and shaky, so I'll be in bed soon.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all off out on the bike by 7am only for an hour or so, not ridden for a while so I will see how it goes and take it very easy.



How did it go?


----------



## screenman (17 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How did it go?



Slow, but it will get quicker.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry people.  Washings out, out for lunch later then down the club. My Good Ladies Birthday today, she's trying to convince me she's 27 again. Eldest lad is here, theres a pile of cards behind the clock on the mantelpiece and I'm expecting friends and family to be dropping in during the day.



How much did you win then?


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You can't beat some nice flowers



Bet you get loads


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I've not felt good all day. Awoke with a headache, and despite ibuprofen and plenty of water in didnt shift until tea time. Now j feel a bit weak and shaky, so I'll be in bed soon.


Nothing from these parts!!
I'm certain of that.


----------



## Drago (17 Jul 2019)

Night Johnboy Classic.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy Classic.


Niight Mary El


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How much did you win then?



Nowt


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2019)

G'night Class Bob.
G'night Dray Boy.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> G'night Class Bob.
> G'night Dray Boy.


G'night Dray Hoss


----------



## GM (18 Jul 2019)

Morning all. First


----------



## screenman (18 Jul 2019)

Morning all, off out on the bike again soon for another morning ride, rain overnight so mudguards are called for.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2019)

Good morning from damp Wales.


----------



## Drago (18 Jul 2019)

Gotten morgen. A little cooler and damper here today. And I mean outdoors, not in my Y fronts


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Gotten morgen. A little cooler and damper here today. And I mean outdoors, not in my Y fronts




Makes a change.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2019)

damp here this morning.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jul 2019)

Morning all, it's raining so MrsP has already cancelled her first ride in many years, she has decided to go to garden centres instead. My new old bike is being delivered today. The dog and I will be out across the fields no matter what the weather is.
An indoor day of domesticity beckons interspersed with watching the TDF.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> An indoor day of domesticity beckons interspersed with watching the TDF.


At least there's some hills today. Yesterday was slightly boring.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2019)

Mornin' all.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jul 2019)

Morning I've just got up


----------



## screenman (18 Jul 2019)

9 miles from home and the skies opened, I might as well of been in the pool I was that wet, still came back with a big smile on my face though,


----------



## Mart44 (18 Jul 2019)

Good morning - It's raining, so a planned ride to the allotment is not going to happen. I tend to be a fair weather cyclist and allotmenteer. I was going to try out my newly overhauled Trek bike for the ride too.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> At least there's some hills today. Yesterday was slightly boring.


Agreed, Today is the first day in the Pyrenees, with a few big climbs. The race starts properly from now.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2019)

Off out somewhere today. Haven't a clue where, but probably West of Blandford.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off out somewhere today. Haven't a clue where, but probably West of Blandford.




What's at West Blandford?


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off out somewhere today. Haven't a clue where, but probably West of Blandford.


The Atlantic?


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> The Atlantic?


Nah........The Drovers.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2019)

Due to the early rain my ride had a late start and was only a short one, 46 miles. The interesting bit was Netherwood Lane riding away from Baddesley Clinton, I had to swerve to avoid a small snake, possibly a junior grass snake, that was crossing the road, the first time I've seen a snake like that in years.


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Jul 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Baking hot so hiding in pool. Started to plumb in an irrigation kit for raised beds containing tomatoes, aborted when sun was overhead. Pool seems to have a magnet that stops me from getting out. Maybe later


I don't have an excuse for today, it's only 30°. The water timers sit idle and not connected. Still, its nice bobbing about on an inflatable lounger with a beer. Later when I wonder down to inspect the potager and see drooping vegetation I will probably swear a few times under my breath before dragging a 75 metre hose full of water about the place. 
I could do with a servant but my wallet won't stretch to such luxuries.


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nah........The Drovers.
> 
> View attachment 475987


Not seen one of those in a long time


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Not seen one of those in a long time


One of what?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, off out on the bike again soon for another morning ride, rain overnight so mudguards are called for.



Get far?


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning from damp Wales.



Just like normal


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Just like normal



You bet.


----------



## Cavalol (18 Jul 2019)

Yesterday was time for another new toy. Sort of justified it by having saved up for it, as well as getting shut of some of the fleet of 'executive' (cr*p) cars I had, plus the Francis Barnett found a new home last week, so the space in the garage needed filling. Anyhow, went to collect in the car, got it home and insured it and had a quick ride. 
Today was a better tester though, only did maybe ten mile or so over two runs but it's fantastic and very grin inducing. Rougher than it looks and the bl**dy side panel keeps trying to jump ship, but great fun...












I actually used one of my other scooters to go and get a measuring jug and some decent 2T oil for this, then came home and had a go of the electric one just to say I'd used all three.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Yesterday was time for another new toy. Sort of justified it by having saved up for it, as well as getting shut of some of the fleet of 'executive' (cr*p) cars I had, plus the Francis Barnett found a new home last week, so the space in the garage needed filling. Anyhow, went to collect in the car, got it home and insured it and had a quick ride.
> Today was a better tester though, only did maybe ten mile or so over two runs but it's fantastic and very grin inducing. Rougher than it looks and the bl**dy side panel keeps trying to jump ship, but great fun...
> 
> View attachment 476033
> ...


Is that an Edward VII postbox?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2019)

Today I have learned how to slide down a Velodrome track.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Today I have learned how to slide down a Velodrome track.


With or without a bike?


----------



## Cavalol (18 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is that an Edward VII postbox?



My mate (who's a buff on these things) says it's a 'Carron Company lamp box there from about 1980'. Assume he means the post box, but not a clue, tbh.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> With or without a bike?


With.........wheels went from under me which meant, like any real cyclist, I was underneath protecting the bike!!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> With.........wheels went from under me which meant, like any real cyclist, I was underneath protecting the bike!!


Remember, in our age group you dont bounce so well.


----------



## gavroche (18 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Remember, in our age group you dont bounce so well.


That ok, he wasn't bouncing, he was sliding.


----------



## Drago (18 Jul 2019)

I dont bounce. I break.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Cavalol said:


> My mate (who's a buff on these things) says it's a 'Carron Company lamp box there from about 1980'. Assume he means the post box, but not a clue, tbh.


Could you check the next time you go?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> That ok, he wasn't bouncing, he was sliding.


Probably what that YOUNG guy in the tdf said yesterday........ ... before his clavicle went


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> That ok, he wasn't bouncing, he was sliding.



Love it!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Remember, in our age group you dont bounce so well.



I know, I know, I know. 

I backed off on the curve, lost some speed (planned that), lost all traction (didn't plan that). Learned a lesson.


----------



## gavroche (18 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I know, I know, I know.
> 
> I backed off on the curve, lost some speed (planned that), lost all traction (didn't plan that). Learned a lesson.


I will be going to the velodrome soon myself for the first time ever so your advice and experience is most welcomed.


----------



## Cavalol (18 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Could you check the next time you go?



Yeah no worries, it's very close by. Wouldn't know what I was looking at (besides it being a post box) though.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Yeah no worries, it's very close by. Wouldn't know what I was looking at (besides it being a post box) though.


Just under the slot, a set of letters and numbers.


----------



## Drago (18 Jul 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Cavalol (18 Jul 2019)

Got to be honest if _'Just under the slot_' isn't some sort of euphemism, I'll be disappointed. On a serious note though, message me in the morning please and I'll ride up there and have a look. Can probably get a post code if you want to go and look in person, it's only a couple of minutes from the M53.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Got to be honest if _'Just under the slot_' isn't some sort of euphemism, I'll be disappointed. On a serious note though, message me in the morning please and I'll ride up there and have a look. Can probably get a post code if you want to go and look in person, it's only a couple of minutes from the M53.


It'd be a three hour ride from here, and they won't allow me on the motorway.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night Jimboy


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2019)

Morning


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2019)

Good moaning.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> I will be going to the velodrome soon myself for the first time ever so your advice and experience is most welcomed.



The two main points I would make are these; the instruction is very good and for me it's been a great experience. I could easily get hooked.

My son bought me three sessions for Father's Day and I've now done two. At the first we were given a full introduction to the bikes, track safety and how to use and ride the track safely. The majority of riders, as per the instructors guidance, only went halfway up the track. I went to the top and got a quiet thumbs up from the instructor.

My sessions have been 12.00 - 1.00 and there have only been 6-8 riders on the track at anytime. The experience and/or ability of the riders varies considerably.

After my first session the coach quietly said to me "you can clearly ride a bike. Next time I'll show you how to ride on a wheel." This we did yesterday and it's a great experience, really good fun.

I crashed yesterday because I slowed on the curve. I don't know if I was warned against this or not. Basically the way to stop is to gently slow and drop on to the narrow light blue strip which is used to get up to track speed. Then one moves across to the wide dark blue area to ease off and roll to a stop. For some reason when slowing I stayed about 4/5 feet up the curve, didn't have enough speed to maintain traction and the wheels simply slid away from me.

The above apart the only possible ways I can see to crash are contact with another bike, contact with the top wall or stopping pedalling at speed!!

Unless you want me to I don't think I should comment on what one is taught as this is what the, very good, instructors are there for. I'm sure you'll learn a great deal, begin to understand how the track construction aids the riding and above all will have a great time.

Just remember the Velodrome is behind the big ASDA, it's not easy to spot.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, the clouds are gathering for a couple of days of rain. I shall be out with the dog shortly with a friend of mine and his dog. Coffee and croissant at the cafe at the midway point.
The Falcon arrived yesterday so I spent a while putting it back together in the evening and then a test ride of a couple of miles to check all was well. It is. It just needs a little adjustment here and there for the correct fit.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2019)

Well hello people. It's raining. Today should be a walking day but we have a 55-65% chance of rain 12.00 - 2.00. The point of today's walk on Nicky Nook is to see the fabulous views over Lancashire. We would be on the summit around 1.00!!!! Everyone has bailed out for today, regroup for next Wednesday.

Today is going to be housework. Breakfast next, then ironing and hopefully Mrs P will be awake and I can start the noisy stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

Good morning from a rainy Mid Wales.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The two main points I would make are these; the instruction is very good and for me it's been a great experience. I could easily get hooked.
> 
> My son bought me three sessions for Father's Day and I've now done two. At the first we were given a full introduction to the bikes, track safety and how to use and ride the track safely. The majority of riders, as per the instructors guidance, only went halfway up the track. I went to the top and got a quiet thumbs up from the instructor.
> 
> ...


I thought you would enjoy the sessions. I did. The instructors are very good and the hour seems to fly by.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> I thought you would enjoy the sessions. I did. The instructors are very good and the hour seems to fly by.



You're right, an hour disappears very quickly.


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2019)

Got a load of SAR admin to do today. Been putting it off, but really need to sort it today. Phone off, Robert Plant on Alexa, and get on with it.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Got a load of SAR admin to do today. Been putting it off, but really need to sort it today. Phone off, Robert Plant on Alexa, and get on with it.



......and how does Alexa feel about this???


----------



## dickyknees (19 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning from a rainy Mid Wales.



Good morning from a rainy North Wales.


----------



## dickyknees (19 Jul 2019)

Not great weather for my son’s graduation in Bangor this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2019)

Morning. A little 32 miler done before brekkie, which I am now enjoying. Thought I would get out before a) the wind gets up and b) before the expected rain later in the day.


----------



## Mart44 (19 Jul 2019)

Good morning - I'll be accompanying Mrs Mart to the hospital this morning. That's the third trip to there this week.

I'll be riding over to see my brother this afternoon providing it isn't raining and that I'm back early enough.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Good morning from a rainy North Wales.




What a surprise.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2019)

Good morning from a damp Coventry


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2019)

"Coventry" being a Northern slang term for underwear.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2019)

Good morning all.
Might nip down to have a mooch around Corfe Castle this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> "Coventry" being a Northern slang term for underwear.


----------



## gavroche (19 Jul 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Not great weather for my son’s graduation in Bangor this morning.


Don't worry, it is usually held indoors.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2019)

^^


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2019)

Well, can hardly say its a 'good' morning as its hissing down.
On a personal note I am feeling better, still weak and strangely clammy/sweating but improving.
So tell me this.........
My Mr Fixit is here today to start filling the pond in. As a starter he ordered 2 ton of gravel and told me "the supplier cant deliver until 10.00"
Why then was I woken up at 07.00 with a big wagon outside . 
No real problem if I wasn't ill and fast asleep.
Anyway Mr Fixit is here now so all is well(ish)


----------



## gavroche (19 Jul 2019)

It really is p****g down here in North Wales this morning so I will have to change my plans:
1) .Being a fair weather cyclist, no ride today
2). I will need to take my wife's car to cover the 300 metres to have my hair cut this morning as I can't go there with wet hair. My car is diesel so can't use it for such a short distance, no good for engine. 
One consolation though, the picture on TV will be good for TdF and not breaking up all the time because of hot weather.


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2019)

Right, must stop gassing to you reprobates and get on with my SAR admin. Adios.


----------



## gavroche (19 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, must stop gassing to you reprobates and get on with my SAR admin. Adios.


I was wondering when you would get started.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

and it's really dark as well.


----------



## Lee_M (19 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> It really is p****g down here in North Wales this morning



isn't it just, sat in my loft conversion and its thundering down on the roof. 
SWMBO wants to go into Chester, I'vw told her my views on that!


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2019)

I'm back. Not been emailed the stuff I need, so no SAR admin today.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> 2). I will need to take my wife's car to cover the 300 metres to have my hair cut this morning as I can't go there with wet hair.


I thought hairdressers preferred cutting wet hair?


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2019)

Dog and housing sittings for the next 10 days


----------



## gavroche (19 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought hairdressers preferred cutting wet hair?


I have a grade 5 all over so wet hair might clog up his electric shaver?


----------



## derrick (19 Jul 2019)

Packing my bags. I am of on oliday.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The two main points I would make are these; the instruction is very good and for me it's been a great experience. I could easily get hooked.
> 
> My son bought me three sessions for Father's Day and I've now done two. At the first we were given a full introduction to the bikes, track safety and how to use and ride the track safely. The majority of riders, as per the instructors guidance, only went halfway up the track. I went to the top and got a quiet thumbs up from the instructor.
> 
> ...


That's possibly why you crashed and slid down the wood. On a unicycle!!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> and it's really dark as well.


It'll lighten for a short while.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2019)

Pissing down here!


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Pissing down here!



In your trousers?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2019)

Do you remember the days when?.......
............
Still pissitively possing down here. My Mr Fixit is so wet that he has taken his waterproofs off as he cant get any wetter.
When I used to do roof work you could sometimes get sooooo wet.
Nowadays I am happy to watch someone else get soaked.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2019)

Change of plan today. Weather's crap, so we went shopping first thing and now we're hunkered down in the van ready to watch the TdF TT. Plenty of grub and beer in the fridge to see us through.
Got fish & chips for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

We went into town. Mr WD.has fish and chips. I will have something else, probably some chicken. 

Very dark, muggy and rainy here.


----------



## postman (19 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We went into town. Mr WD.has fish and chips. I will have something else, probably some chicken.
> 
> Very dark, muggy and rainy here.




It is also pishing down here.Is Mr WD 40 younger or older.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We went into town. Mr WD.has fish and chips. I will have something else, probably some chicken.
> 
> Very dark, muggy and rainy here.


@Dave7, you see where you're going wrong?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> It is also pishing down here.Is Mr WD 40 younger or older.



Older than me. 6 years older..


----------



## gavroche (19 Jul 2019)

The sun is out now and it is lovely again. Couldn't get my hair cut this morning as the barber is on holiday for a week so took the dog to the pet shop where they have an indoor park for dogs. My wife wants me to go to another barber in town now but I don't know how much they charge there. My usual one is £6.50 for OAP's. May have to bite the bullet and pay more this time to keep her happy.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, you see where you're going wrong?


I confess that I can't, so please explain.

I go wrong very often but WD not having fish goes over my head


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I confess that I can't, so please explain.
> 
> I go wrong very often but WD not having fish goes over my head




Does not compute?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> and it's really dark as well.



Normal for you 
So are you just watching it then?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Normal for you
> So are you just watching it then?




Of course


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course



Scoffed your nosh?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Scoffed your nosh?



I did, and I pinched a couple of Mr WD' chips as well.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I confess that I can't, so please explain.
> 
> I go wrong very often but WD not having fish goes over my head


She appears to be more chicken & chips than fish & chips.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> She appears to be more chicken & chips than fish & chips.


I will leave it for Welshie to explain that to me


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

The heavens have opened up now. Torrential in fact


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The heavens have opened up now. Torrential in fact


Are you not going to help me understand Classic's thinking .

We have lightning forcast around 1600 
Actually I enjoy it but Mrs D will be hiding under the stairs


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are you not going to help me understand Classic's thinking .
> 
> We have lightning forcast around 1600
> Actually I enjoy it but Mrs D will be hiding under the stairs


It simple. She's not a fan of fish.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are you not going to help me understand Classic's thinking .
> 
> We have lightning forcast around 1600
> Actually I enjoy it but Mrs D will be hiding under the stairs


I give up on classic. 

I like thunder and lightning.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I give up on classic.
> 
> I like thunder and lightning.


http://www.metcheck.com/WEATHER/live_lightning_strikes.asp
Just put in your town name at the top of the page


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> The sun is out now and it is lovely again. Couldn't get my hair cut this morning as the barber is on holiday for a week so took the dog to the pet shop where they have an indoor park for dogs. My wife wants me to go to another barber in town now but I don't know how much they charge there. My usual one is £6.50 for OAP's. May have to bite the bullet and pay more this time to keep her happy.



I have to confess I treat myself when I go to the barbers. I have very little hair and currently a beard. I go to a genuine Turkish barber, 25 minutes in the chair for hair, beard, eyebrows, ears and nose. It feels wonderful and a real treat. £10-12 depending on how bushy my beard has got. Today it was £10.

I know places at £5 but they really are not as good.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> In your trousers?



Yeah. Had to change before I went out!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> It simple. She's not a fan of fish.


Ahhh. I DID have fish. WD doesnt like fish. Therefor we are not compatible.
However.......
WD likes thunder & lightning as do I.
Mr WD doesnt cycle, nor does Mrs D.
WD wears big pink bloomers with frilly bits and they turn me on.
Personally I think we could have a future.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well hello people. It's raining. Today should be a walking day but we have a 55-65% chance of rain 12.00 - 2.00. The point of today's walk on Nicky Nook is to see the fabulous views over Lancashire. We would be on the summit around 1.00!!!! Everyone has bailed out for today, regroup for next Wednesday.
> 
> Today is going to be housework. Breakfast next, then ironing and hopefully Mrs P will be awake and I can start the noisy stuff.



Is that the Nicky Nook somewhere off the M6 around Carnforth which has a big fishing lake ?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh. I DID have fish. WD doesnt like fish. Therefor we are not compatible.
> However.......
> WD likes thunder & lightning as do I.
> Mr WD doesnt cycle, nor does Mrs D.
> ...




I do like fish. I just didn't fancy any today.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I do like fish. I just didn't fancy any today.


So we have even more in common then.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So we have even more in common then.


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2019)

Interesting few hours. Something has stung or bitten Mrs D on the face, causing half her face to swell up and her working eye to be forced closed. GP prescribed anti biotics and told her to rest.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Interesting few hours. Something has stung or bitten Mrs D on the face, causing half her face to swell up and her working eye to be forced closed. GP prescribed anti biotics and told her to rest.


Ooh, might need some antihistamines as well.


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2019)

Aye, got those too.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that the Nicky Nook somewhere off the M6 around Carnforth which has a big fishing lake ?



No Dave it isn't. I don't know the Carnforth one. There is a great cafe near the start/end of this walk. It's called Applestore, it's on the outskirts of Scorton. We often use it as a cycling cafe stop but it's also a great place to take one's partner, wife, friends etc. for lunch, tea and so on. Highly recommended.

Nicky Nook is here:

https://www-wyresdalepark-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.wyresdalepark.co.uk/new-blog/nicky-nook-map-guide?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1&format=amp&usqp=mq331AQA#aoh=15635579068968&csi=1&referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://www.wyresdalepark.co.uk/new-blog/nicky-nook-map-guide

It's one hell of a climb to cycle up the road but the view from the top is breathtaking on a good day. A really emotional one.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2019)

I'll just add there are a couple of other cafes in/near Scorton. The Barn is huge and popular with cyclists but is not a favourite of mine. There is also Daisyclough Nursery, a garden centre, which is good but expensive - many of our riders really like Daisyclough. Personally Applestore is the one for me. Great food, service and cakes!!


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2019)

I'm a wee bit peesed on home brewed bitter.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> No Dave it isn't. I don't know the Carnforth one. There is a great cafe near the start/end of this walk. It's called Applestore, it's on the outskirts of Scorton. We often use it as a cycling cafe stop but it's also a great place to take one's partner, wife, friends etc. for lunch, tea and so on. Highly recommended.
> 
> Nicky Nook is here:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. A short, true story. Many years ago a customer of mine owned a quarry and had the fishing rights to the Nicky Nook I refer to. As a trout lake it was fly only but he allowed me to spin. I caught 2 nice trout, took them home and me and Mrs D had them for tea.... ...lovely. nice memory to.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks for that. A short, true story. Many years ago a customer of mine owned a quarry and had the fishing rights to the Nicky Nook I refer to. As a trout lake it was fly only but he allowed me to spin. I caught 2 nice trout, took them home and me and Mrs D had them for tea.... ...lovely. nice memory to.




We only did fly fishing once at Packington near Meriden. We caught a couple of trout, took them home and cooked them they tasted bloody awful. Just like mud. Even the cat wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We only did fly fishing once at Packington near Meriden. We caught a couple of trout, took them home and cooked them they tasted bloody awful. Just like mud. Even the cat wouldn't eat it.


We used to fish in the little hill streams when we were young. The trout out of there were lovely.


----------



## screenman (19 Jul 2019)

I have the Tens machine set a tad HIGH.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> I have the Tens machine set a tad HIGH.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Interesting few hours. Something has stung or bitten Mrs D on the face, causing half her face to swell up and her working eye to be forced closed. GP prescribed anti biotics and told her to rest.




Hope Mrs D feels better soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> We used to fish in the little hill streams when we were young. The trout out of there were lovely.




That may well be why yours tasted nice.

Fresh clean running water as opposed to a man made lake.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We only did fly fishing once at Packington near Meriden. We caught a couple of trout, took them home and cooked them they tasted bloody awful. Just like mud. Even the cat wouldn't eat it.


You are supposed to gut them, not eat all the sqiggley inside bits.
Fresh trout is lovely.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That may well be why yours tasted nice.
> 
> Fresh clean running water as opposed to a man made lake.


Used to guddle for them too. I couldn’t do that now. I don’t even like the feel of touching fish now.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That may well be why yours tasted nice.
> 
> Fresh clean running water as opposed to a man made lake.


Salmon from the River Moy.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm a wee bit peesed on home brewed bitter.


I'm on my 4th bottle of Hobgoblin and watching 'My Extreme Excess Skin Removal' on Quest.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm on my 4th bottle of Hobgoblin and watching 'My Extreme Excess Skin Removal' on Quest.



OK. Anyone else Google that???


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2019)

No more booze for me in case I need to take Mrs D to Hossy.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK. Anyone else Google that???


No. It's only removing the skin of a rice pudding.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK. Anyone else Google that???




I'd rather poke my own eyes out with a sharp stick


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2019)

We now appear to have weather warnings in place until Tuesday for heavy rain and thunderstorms. Hopefully just the usual BBC playing safe and it won’t be much.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> We now appear to have weather warnings in place until Tuesday for heavy rain and thunderstorms. Hopefully just the usual BBC playing safe and it won’t be much.


I'd say a bit of what @welsh dragon and @Dave7 like. Tonight and early hours of tomorrow. Not much


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'd say a bit of what @welsh dragon and @Dave7 like. Tonight and early hours of tomorrow. Not much


What!! Chicken and pink bloomers


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What!! Chicken and pink bloomers


You never know. The weather is coming from the West.


----------



## GM (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Salmon from the River Moy.




Now that's what you call a proper fish


----------



## GM (19 Jul 2019)

A very dear friend bought me a Lancashire Bomb, which I'm working my way though with a couple of glasses of red.....


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> A very dear friend bought me a Lancashire Bomb, which I'm working my way though with a couple of glasses of red.....
> 
> View attachment 476187


Be "interesting" if they were stopped and asked what they were carrying.


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night Granma


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2019)

Night ClassBob...


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night ClassBob...


Night Marry Ellen


----------



## GM (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Be "interesting" if they were stopped and asked what they were carrying.




I was thinking of taking it to the houses of parliament for a laugh  .....only joking!


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2019)

Morning


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning


Owdo


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2019)

Morning. It poured all night here.

Been up since 5, fed cat and had a coffee. I've ran or cycled 9 days in a row so think I'll have a day off. Might even go back and lie down for an hour.


----------



## screenman (20 Jul 2019)

Morning all, off up to our favourite cafe in Doncaster this morning for brekkie, followed by a bit of retail therapy. Enjoy your day.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2019)

Morning all. Mrs P seems to have departed to the spare room. This could be a problem, I may have snored. I slept well though.

Meeting one of my closest friends today, walk her dog and then coffee in our favourite cafe. Very happy about this.

25-40% chance of rain. Meant to be schorchio next week though.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2019)

Morning folks.. Its hissing down here. Oh well. Next week is supposed to be another hot one. We shall see.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jul 2019)

Morning all, the heavy rain woke us up at about 5.30. On my second mug of tea at the moment listening to Tony Blackburn on the radio. Out with the dog soon, in between the heavy showers. . I think we will go out for lunch as I can't be bothered to cook today.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> On my second mug of tea at the moment listening to Tony Blackburn on the radio.


I didn't realise he was still on the go!


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2019)

Gotten morgen. Think I'm getting dragged to the outlaws today.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn't realise he was still on the go!


Radio2. sounds of the sixties, 6-8am Saturday mornings. Also Friday evening 7pm.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> Radio2. sounds of the sixties, 6-8am Saturday mornings. Also Friday evening 7pm.


Oh, I'm not much of a radio listener these days, but I do like sixties stuff. Should really give that a listen.

Catching the last 15 minutes while browsing.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, I'm not much of a radio listener these days, but I do like sixties stuff. Should really give that a listen.
> 
> Catching the last 15 minutes while browsing.


You should. His jokes are so erh uhm ahh
put it this way, he makes Classic's seem good


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You should. His jokes are so erh uhm ahh
> put it this way, he makes Classic's seem good


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2019)

Morning all.
Slept sooo heavy last night. In bed by 2200 and was out like a light.
Like @Paulus I have been listening to Mr Blackburn, me while enjoying a coffee.
Miserable weather here. Grandaughter and her mate are coming today and sleeping over. Oh what fun


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2019)

Morning folks, washings out, nothing planned for today.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2019)

We've got very noisy pigeons round here........... don't they understand retirees like to snooze??


----------



## Dirk (20 Jul 2019)

Morning smellies. 
Didn't have as much rain as forecast last night, and none of the thunder storms. My dog appreciated that.
Pikey Pensioners on the move today to a site just inland from Charmouth. Should be set up by about 1pm.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, washings out, nothing planned for today.


You wouldnt be putting washing out around here......its 'orrible.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2019)

Very shortly I shall have to go upstairs to shower. Mrs P is still asleep in the spare room. The spare room is next to the shower room with only a stud wall between..........

...........I hope to see you all later.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Very shortly I shall have to go upstairs to shower. Mrs P is still asleep in the spare room. The spare room is next to the shower room with only a stud wall between..........
> 
> ...........I hope to see you all later.


Tell her if she doesn't get up soon it will be lunch time......I'm sure that will get you in her good books!


----------



## Mart44 (20 Jul 2019)

Good morning - It rained heavily here last night. Enough for the noise of it to wake me up. The Sun is shining on and off this morning though and I'm wondering how to spend the day. Maybe do nothing this morning but go to see my brother this afternoon. I was going to do that yesterday but the weather wasn't good enough for the ride to his place.


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2019)

Just renewed my car tax for another year. £00.00! Christ, after paying £102 for insurance I'm totally skint.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Just renewed my car tax for another year. £00.00! Christ, after paying £102 for insurance I'm totally skint.




Lucky sod.


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You wouldnt be putting washing out around here......its 'orrible.



Its orrible round here, but so far its stayed dry.


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Just renewed my car tax for another year. £00.00! Christ, after paying £102 for insurance I'm totally skint.



Mines due next month, looks like its going to be around three hundred quid.


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Lucky sod.



The benefits of Smart car ownership! Now I'm 50 I got a quote from Saga, but the cheeky gits wanted £160 odd. Halifax wanted only £102, same excesses etc - money talks, bullpois walks.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2019)

I have just bought a new /old Singer electric sewing machine. It will go with my other old singer hand cranked machine


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just bought a new /old Singer electric sewing machine. It will go with my other old singer hand cranked machine


And do what exactly?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> And do what exactly?




Look pretty. .

It will compliment my hand cranked Singer.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> And do what exactly?





welsh dragon said:


> Look pretty. .
> 
> It will compliment my hand cranked Singer.





Maybe they will breed and you will have lots of little baby Singers. Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe they will breed and you will have lots of little baby Singers. Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just bought a new /old Singer electric sewing machine. It will go with my other old singer hand cranked machine


Mrs D worked for Singer in the 60s/70s as a demonstrator, teaching people (and staff) how to use them.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe they will breed and you will have lots of little baby Singers. Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D worked for Singer in the 60s/70s as a demonstrator, teaching people (and staff) how to use them.




I love the old machines. Far nicer than new ones


----------



## GM (20 Jul 2019)

Daughter has just sent me a photo she took for me on our last Saturdays 52 mile ride with some serious welsh hills included. The old bike did me proud!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Tell her if she doesn't get up soon it will be lunch time......I'm sure that will get you in her good books!



Now Mo I'm sure you know how dangerous that is for a man..........


----------



## Dirk (20 Jul 2019)

The Eagle has landed just south of Crewkerne.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Just renewed my car tax for another year. £00.00! Christ, after paying £102 for insurance I'm totally skint.





dave r said:


> Mines due next month, looks like its going to be around three hundred quid.



Our little VW costs £20 pa but if/when we get a new one it goes up to £150/145.

Fully Comp' with protected NCB for the pair of us is £153 pa.


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2019)

£20! I wish I had money to burn like that!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> £20! I wish I had money to burn like that!



Yup, we're part of the 'wealthy pensioners who screwed the world up' cohort.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2019)

A Black bird flew into the sun lounge and the three dogs tried to kill it, I had to dive in and pull one dogs by the tail to get her away from the poor bird, I picked it up and took it outside and it flew off OK, and I thought cats were bad enough


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> £20! I wish I had money to burn like that!


Well, if all you'll be doing is burning it, I'll pay you 20p for each note.


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2019)

Good news! A matemof mine in Newcastle knocked a lad off his moped yesterday!

Turns out is was stolen and the rider disqualified from driving, so my mate suddenly feels a lot better about parking his Land Cruiser on top of him.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Good news! A matemof mine in Newcastle knocked a lad off his moped yesterday!
> 
> Turns out is was stolen and the rider disqualified from driving, so my mate suddenly feels a lot better about parking his Land Cruiser on top of him.


Good job he wasn't in a Smart car........the moped rider would probably have run him off the road.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> £20! I wish I had money to burn like that!



Burn fivers, it keeps you warm four times as long.


----------



## screenman (20 Jul 2019)

Any of you on a diet should have it easy to stick to today, I am sure I have eaten uk's stock of sugar today.


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2019)

Did you eat the lard too?


----------



## screenman (20 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Did you eat the lard too?



I did have a full English in Donny market so that is possible.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jul 2019)

I could get used to life on the road! 
I already spend about 100 nights a year in the van. Could be tempted to go full time.


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2019)

What's got 3 teeth and 100 legs?











The methadone queue at Boots.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jul 2019)




----------



## screenman (21 Jul 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jul 2019)

The sun is shining. Not a breath of wind. Cycling time I think. Now I have to decide which club ride to go on.

Decisions, decisions.........


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. A bit damp in Mid Wales this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2019)

Morning all.
Off to visit our son in his pub in West Leake** (somewhere above Nottingham I think).
Feeling stronger/less wobbly today so I am going to try a 10 miler before we go. Mrs D says I must be mad, maybe she is correct 
** I dont like the journey across the A50/52 etc.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2019)

Good moaning. Nothing planned for today.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2019)

morning folks, yesterday not only did I manage to get the washing dry I also got the ironing done as well. Today we have a family gathering this morning, then we're down the pub this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2019)

Off out for supplies in Crewkerne this morning, then doggie walking at a local nature reserve followed by Sunday lunch at the pub within walking distance of the site we're on. 
We're booked in here until Thursday, but the forecast looks good so we might stop over until Monday. Got to be home at the start of August as we've got a wedding to go to, otherwise we would have moved on to have a week in Cornwall.


----------



## gavroche (21 Jul 2019)

Morning all. Lovely weather here today but going to Yorkshire shortly to visit my wife's family. Hope it doesn't rain there! Having lunch somewhere in Settle and talk about my wife's forthcoming trip to Australia to her sister who lives there. She is over here at the moment. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2019)

I've had an early bimble. Just taking it nice and easy. Met a lovely guy with the most beautiful 1963 steel Hetchins. I'm not normally into older bikes but that was a thing of beauty...lovely burnt orange with shiny chrome lugging and curly stays. Wish I had thought to ask him if I could take a photo. 

Roads were damp in bits but quite warm and a bit of breeze. Just finished my porridge. Not sure what the rest of the morning holds. Afternoon will no doubt be TDF watching.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2019)

Bollards. My shoulder just went click and I'm numb from my shoulder, down the front of my arm and into my thumb. Ow.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Bollards. My shoulder just went click and I'm numb from my shoulder, down the front of my arm and into my thumb. Ow.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2019)

Chuffing bicep tendon. Been problematic since my shoulder was fixed.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> Morning all. Lovely weather here today but going to Yorkshire shortly to visit my wife's family. Hope it doesn't rain there! Having lunch somewhere in Settle and talk about my wife's forthcoming trip to Australia to her sister who lives there. She is over here at the moment.
> Have a great day everyone.


_"Somewhere In Settle"_ closed a few years back now. Not the best of places to eat in either.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> Any of you on a diet should have it easy to stick to today, I am sure I have eaten uk's stock of sugar today.



What's happened to your avatar? Has it retired?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Bollards. My shoulder just went click and I'm numb from my shoulder, down the front of my arm and into my thumb. Ow.



Ouch - painful! I dislocated mine in 2003 whilst climbing and it still gives me grief to this day.

Nothing heals properly as you get older. 

GWS.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Bollards. My shoulder just went click and I'm numb from my shoulder, down the front of my arm and into my thumb. Ow.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Bollards. My shoulder just went click and I'm numb from my shoulder, down the front of my arm and into my thumb. Ow.


You'll have to use the other hand now......


----------



## screenman (21 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What's happened to your avatar? Has it retired?



Not sure I ever had one.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> Not sure I ever had one.




That is def a sign that your memory is going/gone.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Bollards. My shoulder just went click and I'm numb from my shoulder, down the front of my arm and into my thumb. Ow.


Oohh GWS Drago


----------



## screenman (21 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What's happened to your avatar? Has it retired?



Not sure I ever had one.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2019)

Managed to get a 12 miler in which is 12 more than I thought I could. I even burned another cyclist up (do little old ladies on shopping bikes count ?).
Did several BIG climbs. Those motorway bridges are killers.
Right......off to the pub in West Leake-they do a nice pint of Bass there


----------



## screenman (21 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Bollards. My shoulder just went click and I'm numb from my shoulder, down the front of my arm and into my thumb. Ow.



That is the problem with retirement parts of your body start to go wrong more often.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> You'll have to use the other hand now......


Glad someone else said it.............I was so tempted!


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> Not sure I ever had one.



It had a dent and you couldn't bring yourself to repair it?


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jul 2019)

Dogs fed watered and walked, the rest of th day is mine.....until this evening then repeat plus watering the greenhouse


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jul 2019)

Opps............ I missed feeding the fish


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Opps............ I missed feeding the fish


They'll have forgotten if they were fed or not anyway, if the idea that they don't possess a memory is correct.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> They'll have forgotten if they were fed or not anyway, if the idea that they don't possess a memory is correct.




A bit like being a retiree on this thread.


----------



## screenman (21 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What's happened to your avatar? Has it retired?



Not sure I remember having one.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> Not sure I remember having one.




Wow. You forgot you already said that as well.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

screenman said:


> Not sure I ever had one.


You had a Pink Rabbit once. Has tha forgotton?


----------



## screenman (21 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. You forgot you already said that as well.



Said what?


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2019)

Just a quarter mile stroll from our site.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 476403
> 
> Just a quarter mile stroll from our site.


There's usually a BM near the door, you could make yourself useful.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's usually a BM near the door, you could make yourself useful.


BM?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> BM?


Something like this,




Around a foot above ground level.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2019)

We're in the Royal Oak in Brandon


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2019)

Looks like we are in for a heatwave next week with temps possibly 111 F or 44 deg C.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like we are in for a heatwave next week with temps possibly 111 F or 44 deg C.


Surely not in Wales. 

 for you


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2019)

A lovely steak mushroom and ale pie, followed by sticky toffee pudding.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You wouldnt be putting washing out around here......its 'orrible.



Not even @welsh dragon's bloomers?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not even @welsh dragon's bloomers?




Stop talking about my bloomers.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not even @welsh dragon's bloomers?


Her bloomers are welcome here anytime.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just bought a new /old Singer electric sewing machine. It will go with my other old singer hand cranked machine



You will be able to stitch the bloomers up then


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> And do what exactly?



Take up space


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Look pretty. .
> 
> It will compliment my hand cranked Singer.



Can you use them though?


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2019)

Cleaned my guns. Now drinking beer.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Can you use them though?



I can.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Good news! A matemof mine in Newcastle knocked a lad off his moped yesterday!
> 
> Turns out is was stolen and the rider disqualified from driving, so my mate suddenly feels a lot better about parking his Land Cruiser on top of him.



Hope the poor sod was duly arrested


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Burn fivers, it keeps you warm four times as long.



Should ask the band KLF what it was like to burn a million quid??


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> A lovely steak mushroom and ale pie, followed by sticky toffee pudding.
> 
> View attachment 476454


That's not a pie! 
It's a microwaved casserole with a puff pastry lid.
Should be done under trades description.
When I see a pie on the menu I always ask if it's a 'proper' pie ie. short crust pastry on at least three sides. If they say it's not, I don't bother ordering.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> What's got 3 teeth and 100 legs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. A bit damp in Mid Wales this morning.



Too much info


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Too much info



I thought I'd say that before you did.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I've had an early bimble. Just taking it nice and easy. Met a lovely guy with the most beautiful 1963 steel Hetchins. I'm not normally into older bikes but that was a thing of beauty...lovely burnt orange with shiny chrome lugging and curly stays. Wish I had thought to ask him if I could take a photo.
> 
> Roads were damp in bits but quite warm and a bit of breeze. Just finished my porridge. Not sure what the rest of the morning holds. Afternoon will no doubt be TDF watching.



Another great stage


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad someone else said it.............I was so tempted!



You've got a very naughty mind @Mo1959


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like we are in for a heatwave next week with temps possibly 111 F or 44 deg C.



That seems a bit high?
I've seen 30°C mentioned


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Surely not in Wales.
> 
> for you



More like it


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop talking about my bloomers.



We are all fascinated


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Her bloomers are welcome here anytime.



We would all love to see them


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jul 2019)

Here is my bloomer


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like we are in for a heatwave next week with temps possibly 111 F or 44 deg C.


That was supposed to be this weekend, delayed until Wednesday this week. Now it's next week!

I'll wait until the warm weather arrives.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> That was supposed to be this weekend, delayed until Wednesday this week. Now it's next week!
> 
> I'll wait until the warm weather arrives.



You will be able to take your coat off then


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You will be able to take your coat off then




Steady on . Don't be hasty.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's not a pie!
> It's a microwaved casserole with a puff pastry lid.
> Should be done under trades description.
> When I see a pie on the menu I always ask if it's a 'proper' pie ie. short crust pastry on at least three sides. If they say it's not, I don't bother ordering.



Whatever, it was lovely.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Here is my bloomer
> 
> View attachment 476461



Bet Welshies doesnt look like that


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Whatever, it was lovely.


----------



## GM (21 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Here is my bloomer
> 
> View attachment 476461





Here's my bloomer, not as tasty as yours looks!


----------



## gavroche (21 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"Somewhere In Settle"_ closed a few years back now. Not the best of places to eat in either.


We went to The Craven Arms just in case anyone know it, then I went to have a look in the Bike shop in town and bought a jersey reduced from £45 to £32. Bargain. Back home now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bet Welshies doesnt look like that



You can't beat a hot bloomer with dripping butter on it.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2019)

I am pished. Best painkiller of them all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jul 2019)

Pouring with rain as a dismal weekend comes to a close.

Off to bed soon with a nice cup of tea, for a cuddle and a Kindle-ing.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Pouring with rain as a dismal weekend comes to a close.
> 
> Off to bed soon with a nice cup of tea, for a cuddle and a Kindle-ing.


Aside from a wee drop of rain in the early hours yesterday, it's been dry here.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night Mary Ellen


----------



## Slow But Determined (21 Jul 2019)

Having a night on the balcony tonight, it's about 30' degrees, BBQ is on, chicken is being cremated, burgers are being burnt, sausages are shrinking.

iPod is in the dock beating out northern tunes and plenty of dirt cheap supermarket Sagres are being consumed.

Why could we not have this life at 23 not bloody 63!!!


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2019)

morning


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2019)

Morning. Damp, overcast and very humid. Hate this weather. I am going to attempt a gentle jog shortly.


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2019)

Raining quite hard here, off for a swim soon and then see what the day brings me.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2019)

Just scanned through 66 unread comments.........it's a worry.

Good morning. Looks like a good one heading my way. The sky is brightening, no wind but rather humid.

My eldest is 33 today. Hard to imagine. Everyone was home yesterday afternoon for a family BBQ. An excellent afternoon had by all. Mrs P had bought an ALDI firepit for £24.99, I have to say it proved to be one of the best BBQs we've owned. Very quick and efficient.

Monday meander on the bike at 9.30. ironing before I go.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jul 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, it is overcast here and muggy. Today will be a gardening day as it is not going to be too warm. Also a slow pu××××re was picked up so that will be be done. This is after the dog has been out for a couple of hours and breakfast consumed.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2019)

Good morning retirees and wannabes. Not nice here at all. Misty, raining and breezy. Notice I said breezy and not windy as I know what some of you smuttmeisters are like.

So much for scorchio weather. I am not complaining though as it will probably be burny weather in a couple of days. . Just not today


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2019)

No TDF to watch this afternoon so hope it is a reasonable afternoon for a nice walk. My jog was extremely humid. Just a vest top and still too warm.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2019)

Good Morning


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2019)

Good moaning.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2019)

Hope this isn't another hit and run 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-49065048


----------



## Mart44 (22 Jul 2019)

Good morning - Grey skies here at present. I'll be riding the e-bike to the allotment later to tend to this 'n' that. We'll be going into town on the bus this afternoon.



Mo1959 said:


> Hope this isn't another hit and run



It looks as if it might be.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - Grey skies here at present. I'll be riding the e-bike to the allotment later to tend to this 'n' that. We'll be going into town on the bus this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks as if it might be.


Second within a few weeks up here


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope this isn't another hit and run
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-49065048




I don't know how people can just leave somekne lying in the road like that.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2019)

Wotcha! 
Happy Monday to all our Workie mates.


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope this isn't another hit and run
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-49065048



That's worrying. I have lived on Shetland, and know what islanders attitudes to driving are, particularly in rural areas where speed limits, MOTs, licences etc, are casually regarded as optional. I suspect remote Highlanders attitudes are similar.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> That's worrying. I have lived on Shetland, and know what islanders attitudes to driving are, particularly in rural areas where speed limits, MOTs, licences etc, are casually regarded as optional. I suspect remote Highlanders attitudes are similar.


I blame Mel Gibson. 

Off to explore Sherborne castle this morning.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2019)

I'm sat in the cafe at the garden centre in Countersthorpe, it's cloudy and blowing a hoolie this morning, not a nice cycling morning, I've had a fast ride out with a tail wind, I recon I'm in for a grovel home.


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2019)

Specialist orthapaedic docs at half one. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Specialist orthapaedic docs at half one. Not looking forward to that.




Good luck


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2019)

Good grief that was hard. 28C and a hot swirling wind coming from every direction. Toughest ride I've had in a very, very long time. 16.1avg over 53 miles.

I am nackered.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good grief that was hard. 28C and a hot swirling wind coming from every direction. Toughest ride I've had in a very, very long time. 16.1avg over 53 miles.
> 
> I am nackered.


Well done. Humid and windy here too. I will risk a gentle walk and hope the heavens don’t open. Certainly couldn’t wear a jacket.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2019)

I'm exploring Sherborne castle.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm exploring Sherborne castle.
> View attachment 476580


Broken Britain.......


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Broken Britain.......


It was broken in 1646.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2019)

It isn't hot and sunny here.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jul 2019)

I have been out on the bike for a bit, a stop at the Mitre for a beer or three. Home now, the garden is done, and it is getting quite humid.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It isn't hot and sunny here.


What's new?


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2019)

Nice doggies in the Greyhound pub in Beaminster.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It isn't hot and sunny here.


Oh dear......It was so hot in the garden I had to come in 34c


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nice doggies in the Greyhound pub in Beaminster.
> 
> View attachment 476591


Very appropriate doggies for the Greyhound pub! They are lovely.


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2019)

And the Doc thinks I've a bicep tendon tear. MRI scan ahoy.


----------



## dickyknees (22 Jul 2019)

Here on Anglesey the clouds have cleared, blue skies and 20 degrees but the southerly wind is Force 6 gusting 8.


----------



## dickyknees (22 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> And the Doc thinks I've a bicep tendon tear. MRI scan ahoy.



Sounds dreadful. GWS. Let’s hope the MRI is conclusive either way.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Oh dear......It was so hot in the garden I had to come in 34c




Your welcome.to that heat


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2019)

Warm and humid here. I've a few minor jobs to do on the Smart car, so may take advantage of the nice weather.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

_Rememberr



_


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2019)

Aye laddie, I can remember snow drifts half way up the ground floor windows in my childhood.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> And the Doc thinks I've a bicep tendon tear. MRI scan ahoy.


Your falling apart.......wait until you get to my age


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good grief that was hard. 28C and a hot swirling wind coming from every direction. Toughest ride I've had in a very, very long time. 16.1avg over 53 miles.
> 
> I am nackered.



Similar conditions here, my ride out to Countesthorpe was fun, flying before a tailwind and saw my average up to 15 mph, on the way back I was just groveling into the headwind, hard work and not a lot of fun, got back knackered with 56 miles on at an average of 14.5 mph.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2019)

It's starting to heat up here now.


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Your falling apart.......wait until you get to my age



I can't wait that long, I'd like some treatment in the forseeable future ar least!


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's starting to heat up here now.



That's because you're thinking of me


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> That's because you're thinking of me


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's starting to heat up here now.


You can have the wet & cold back.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> That's because you're thinking of me


Hey you........I will see you behind the bike sheds.
Trying to pinch my welsh tart, whatever next


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2019)

Stupid boy. Stupid, stupid boy.

Sitting on the garden bench I thought "why not have a beer before tea?" Good idea. Headed off to the beer fridge. Bare. Zero. Zilch.

Kids were home yesterday.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Headed off to the beer fridge. Bare. Zero. Zilch.


Hanging offence!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Similar conditions here, my ride out to Countesthorpe was fun, flying before a tailwind and saw my average up to 15 mph, on the way back I was just groveling into the headwind, hard work and not a lot of fun, got back knackered with 56 miles on at an average of 14.5 mph.



For those conditions that's an impressive solo average. We had six sharing the work. It's always great to be out on the bike but this was not a great riding day.

Already decided to skip Wednesday and go with the guys on Friday.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Stupid boy. Stupid, stupid boy.
> 
> Sitting on the garden bench I thought "why not have a beer before tea?" Good idea. Headed off to the beer fridge. Bare. Zero. Zilch.
> 
> Kids were home yesterday.


You let the kids drink in the house?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You let the kids drink in the house?



It's a major failing of mine..........I never taught them to bring their own beer!


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's a major failing of mine..........I never taught them to bring their own beer!


Bring any?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bring any?



Nope! Clearly I was a terrible parent.......though one did go out and buy some recently:

"Dad, can I have a beer?"

"No, I haven't got any"

"Oh, I'll go and get some then"


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Nope! Clearly I was a terrible parent.......though one did go out and buy some recently:
> 
> "Dad, can I have a beer?"
> 
> ...


Did they, and return with it?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did they, and return with it?



Yep! There was a blue moon as well......


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep! There was a blue moon as well......


And the whirly birds overhead.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> For those conditions that's an impressive solo average. We had six sharing the work. It's always great to be out on the bike but this was not a great riding day.
> 
> Already decided to skip Wednesday and go with the guys on Friday.



My next ride is Thursday


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hey you........I will see you behind the bike sheds.
> Trying to pinch my welsh tart, whatever next


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hey you........I will see you behind the bike sheds.
> Trying to pinch my welsh tart, whatever next


A few more,


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> It was broken in 1646.



Which tribe did it?


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It isn't hot and sunny here.



Wet and damp?


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2019)

Like my Y fronts?


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> _Rememberr
> View attachment 476598
> _



Coming soon?


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Aye laddie, I can remember snow drifts half way up the ground floor windows in my childhood.



They probably buried Classic in them


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's starting to heat up here now.



What caused that?


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2019)

Friction!


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hey you........I will see you behind the bike sheds.
> Trying to pinch my welsh tart, whatever next



Whilst you pair are arguing someone else may sneak in


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Like my Y fronts?



I bet @welsh dragon is thinking about them


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Friction!


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I bet @welsh dragon is thinking about them



She wants me to send her a pair.













To use as roofing felt on her shed.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> She wants me to send her a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2019)

I see the Iranians have seized a British tanker and refused to release it until my Y fronts are burned.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jul 2019)

27C predicted here tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 27C predicted here tomorrow.




Hopefully not that hot here.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 27C predicted here tomorrow.


29° here.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Which tribe did it?


The New Model Army.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> 29° here.


30° up here yesterday.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2019)

morning


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2019)

Morning. Up early as per usual. Fed the cat and having a coffee. Not sure whether to stay up or not. This humid weather isn't agreeing with me.


----------



## screenman (23 Jul 2019)

Morning all, looking good out there today. Off for a swim then an xray on my dodgy knee.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2019)

Morning folks. Looks like it might be a warm one here today.


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2019)

I have risen!!


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2019)




----------



## Paulus (23 Jul 2019)

Morning all on an already hot morning. I shall be out with the dog in a short while before it gets too warm.


----------



## Mart44 (23 Jul 2019)

Good morning - A hot sunny day is forecast. We'll be doing the weekly supermarket trip this morning. No plans for later but the garden is looking a bit untidy so I might sort that out a bit.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I see the Iranians have seized a British tanker and refused to release it until my Y fronts are burned.



Could drop a few pairs on Tehran 
No need for Donald to mobilise an invasion force


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Hopefully not that hot here.



Probably more wet and damp over yours


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> The New Model Army.



Don't mention Ollie C in certain places


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2019)

We are going to a funeral this morning, Mrs Ds cousin.
Have you noticed that when you were younger you would say "well, she had a good innings".......now you say "blimey, thats young/no time" etc.

We will be back by 12ish so I will get a ride in before it gets too hot.
After that I will be attacking the overgrown bushes in the garden.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2019)

Gonna be a hot one today. 
Might take a trip down to the coast this morning.
Got a barbeque planned for tonight.
Have decided to stay over for an extra 4 nights and go home next Monday.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2019)

Warm but dullish here. Hopefully it won't be as hot here as in some places.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2019)

28C forecast for here. I shall potter on the allotment and sow seed for my winter veggies.

Disaster has struck. There is no coffee. This means I have to sneak back in to the bedroom, grab some clothes and pedal two miles there and back to the Spar shop before Mrs P wakes up.

Mrs P - coffee = bad day for Paul


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2019)

Already sweaty and horrible here. And the weather isn't much better.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Already sweaty and horrible here. And the weather isn't much better.


Never mind, you will probably have Boris as prime minister later. How good will that be!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Never mind, you will probably have Boris as prime minister later. How good will that be!



Oh saints preserve us!!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2019)

[QUOTE="PaulSB, post: 5686810, member: 331]
Mrs P - coffee = bad day for Paul [/QUOTE]

Mission accomplished. Crisis averted. I can now relax by purchasing household insurance.


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Never mind, you will probably have Boris as prime minister later. How good will that be!



70 million people in the UK and the choices are someone with a commie name, and a real commie. Emigrating to the moon is becoming quite an attractive proposition.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Never mind, you will probably have Boris as prime minister later. How good will that be!


Heaven help us


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2019)

Boris should be quite an entertaining character.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Boris should be quite an entertaining character.


Entertaining maybe, useless at best. As the London mayor, he had no plans, didn't actually do anything except the skyway cable car which goes from nowhere to nowhere and cost a lot of money. Wasted millions on the garden bridge plans which came to nothing. I rest my case M'lud.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> Entertaining maybe, useless at best. As the London mayor, he had no plans, didn't actually do anything except the skyway cable car which goes from nowhere to nowhere and cost a lot of money. Wasted millions on the garden bridge plans which came to nothing. I rest my case M'lud.




Oh I didn't say he would be good...


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2019)

Provided you have a well stocked nuclear bunker to watch from, modern politics is pretty entertaining!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2019)

Wow. Boris has won by a huge majority


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. Boris has won by a huge majority


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


>




I think that says everything.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. Boris has won by a huge majority


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2019)

Back from the funeral. Boy, did it go on!!! I didnt realise there had been so many prayers written. And that 'thing' were the vicar goes on and on and on and occasionally everyone is supposed to say "oh lord hear our prayer".
And afterwards they are off to the crem' for more prayers before going to the pub.
I bailed out after the church.
Please please please, when I pop my clogs, I want THE most simple funeral followed by some enjoyment for anyone who wants it.
Going for a ride now


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2019)

It's just hit 43c in the garden I had to come in to cool off in front of the fan


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> Entertaining maybe, useless at best. As the London mayor, he had no plans, didn't actually do anything except the skyway cable car which goes from nowhere to nowhere and cost a lot of money. Wasted millions on the garden bridge plans which came to nothing. I rest my case M'lud.



Quite agree. The problem as I see it is we laugh at Johnson and Trump and dismiss them as idiots.

Problem is both men are very dangerous.............but it will be very entertaining!!


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2019)

Perfect day on the Jurassic Coast.
Dropped off for lunch at the 15th C Bottle Inn for lunch.
Back to the van to chill out and watch the TdF.
Barbeque on the go later.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2019)

Managed to get 11 miles in. I set out with 15 in mind but it was just toooo hot.
I may get another in early tomorrow before golf. I definitely wont do midday again in this heat.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Managed to get 11 miles in. I set out with 15 in mind but it was just toooo hot.
> I may get another in early tomorrow before golf. I definitely wont do midday again in this heat.


Glad I got out earlyish before the sun really broke through. Scorching out now. I’m not venturing out again apart from bringing the washing in.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2019)

Any of you 'retirees' fancy fitting a 'fitted bedroom' for me from Thursday - lovely hot weather - I have 4 days to get it done (hoping to do it in two so I can ride my bike).


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> Any of you 'retirees' fancy fitting a 'fitted bedroom' for me from Thursday - lovely hot weather - I have 4 days to get it done (hoping to do it in two so I can ride my bike).


Sounds like 'work' to me.


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2019)

Seen a part time job I might apply for.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Seen a part time job I might apply for.


Turncoat!


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2019)

Looks cushy. Weekdays, 2 hours or so morning, 3 hours or so afternoon. School caretaker in the village. 12 gees for old rope, less than 5 minute walk to work, it'd pay for a nice pub lunch every day with some cash left over for a new .22 LR I've got my eye on.

I'll talk to Mrs D about it


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2019)

@Drago . I fear you are missing the point(s) here. Wether you work or not has little to do with your Mrs D. There is a collective here on the Retired Section of CC and we need to seriously discuss your position.
I will call a special meeting of the OFCCR (old farts Cycle Chat retirees.
As it is headed by @welsh dragon and @Mo1959 I hold out little hope for you. But you never know, with this good weather they may be in a good mood


----------



## GM (23 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> Any of you 'retirees' fancy fitting a 'fitted bedroom' for me from Thursday - lovely hot weather - I have 4 days to get it done (hoping to do it in two so I can ride my bike).




Sorry Fossy too far away for me....phew, got away with that one!




Mo1959 said:


> Glad I got out earlyish before the sun really broke through. Scorching out now. I’m not venturing out again apart from bringing the washing in.




I've just brought our washing in, only put it out half an hour ago. We've just hit nearly 110 degrees in our garden 





Can't stop, I've got to finish mowing the lawn!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Drago . I fear you are missing the point(s) here. Wether you work or not has little to do with your Mrs D. There is a collective here on the Retired Section of CC and we need to seriously discuss your position.
> I will call a special meeting of the OFCCR (old farts Cycle Chat retirees.
> As it is headed by @welsh dragon and @Mo1959 I hold out little hope for you. But you never know, with this good weather they may be in a good mood




Old farts? Old farts? Mo and I are younger than you I'll have you know.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Old farts? Old farts? Mo and I are younger than you I'll have you know.



I'm one of the few on here that qualifies as an old fart, theres nowt wrong with being an old fart!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm one of the few on here that qualifies as an old fart, theres nowt wrong with being an old fart!


No indeed, its a very select club. Welshie should not be getting her pink lacy bloomers in a twist.
Oh dear, just thinking of them has made me light headed


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2019)

Working 4 or 5 hours a day means I'll have a semi


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Never mind, you will probably have Boris as prime minister later. How good will that be!



Ask Dear Nicola


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Boris should be quite an entertaining character.



Visions of him and Donald remind me of Maggie and Ronnie


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No indeed, its a very select club. Welshie should not be getting her pink lacy bloomers in a twist.
> Oh dear, just thinking of them has made me light headed



Sure it isn't the heat?


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad I got out earlyish before the sun really broke through. Scorching out now. I’m not venturing out again apart from bringing the washing in.



Garmin hit 31°C on the way back from the cafe. Not sure how accurate it is but forecast was saying 32°C.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2019)

No offers to build the fitted bedroom... You lot are far too busy enjoying yourselves.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm one of the few on here that qualifies as an old fart, theres nowt wrong with being an old fart!


What is the criteria for becoming "an old fart"?


----------



## Paulus (23 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Working 4 or 5 hours a day means I'll have a semi


Could you please rephrase that


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sure it isn't the heat?


No, it happens every time I think of them and believe me that is a lot


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Managed to get 11 miles in. I set out with 15 in mind but it was just toooo hot.
> I may get another in early tomorrow before golf. I definitely wont do midday again in this heat.


When it gets warm, what'll tha do?


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2019)

I'm gonna apply for the caretakers job. Its only 4-5 hours a day, and school is only open 190 odd days a year...


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm gonna apply for the caretakers job. Its only 4-5 hours a day, and school is only open 190 odd days a year...


Is it an "On-Call" vacancy, and would you be a key-holder?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> What is the criteria for becoming "an old fart"?


Are you an old fart?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2019)

I think I'm melting. . Nope. Scrub that. I know I am melting


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think I'm melting. . Nope. Scrub that. I know I am melting


My dog's chillin' out.
Just got her Chillow out of the freezer.


----------



## screenman (23 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Old farts? Old farts? Mo and I are younger than you I'll have you know.



To be fair Dave7 is 108 years old.


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2019)

Dave7, yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Dave7, yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 476744




He's looking dam good.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He's looking dam good.


You remember how he got steak cheap though.


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He's looking dam good.



Don't be fooled, he's 21 at heart.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> What is the criteria for becoming "an old fart"?






classic33 said:


> Are you an old fart?




Classic has it covered.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2019)

I'm only 60% old fart.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think I'm melting. . Nope. Scrub that. I know I am melting



Cold shower for you


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He's looking dam good.


TBF the photographer caught me on a good day.


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2019)

I'm 89% old fart.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm 89% old fart.


Somehow I find that strangely believable.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm only 60% old fart.



I got 57%


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Looks cushy. Weekdays, 2 hours or so morning, 3 hours or so afternoon. School caretaker in the village. 12 gees for old rope, less than 5 minute walk to work, it'd pay for a nice pub lunch every day with some cash left over for a new .22 LR I've got my eye on.
> 
> I'll talk to Mrs D about it



I had the chance to apply for the same, 6.30-8.30 and 3.30-5.30. The school is 150 yards from our house. A friend of mine from our cycle club took it.

I'm pretty sure the vacancy will come up again in the summer. Would I apply? No. The problem is being committed to work. I just can't do that type of commitment any more. It gets in the way of life.

I'll happily commit to all sorts of things but only things I enjoy or want to do.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I had the chance to apply for the same, 6.30-8.30 and 3.30-5.30. The school is 150 yards from our house. A friend of mine from our cycle club took it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the vacancy will come up again in the summer. Would I apply? No. The problem is being committed to work. I just can't do that type of commitment any more. It gets in the way of life.
> 
> I'll happily commit to all sorts of things but only things I enjoy or want to do.


A few years ago I applied for and got a 3 month (christmas/new year) job at the GPO.
Before the date, one morning I woke suddenly with the question WHY????
I turned it down.


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2019)

I think I need a little bit of structure. All my adult life, apart from a brief spell of body guarding, was spent in either the army or police. Since all that ended ice gone the opposite way and become a bit of a bum, getting up, not doing a lot, going to bed. It's a waste of a life. 

I don't want to work full time or anywhere near it, bit a few hours morning and afternoon term times only sounds great. I was kinda half thinking about becoming a barman part time, bit id drink them dry and would be too tempted to have troublemakers accidentally fall down the stairs while I'm ejecting them - perhaps not the best job for a 6'4" trained killer who's looking for the quiet life!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2019)

@Drago I get that completely. Another cycle buddy of mine retired five months ago. After three months he got 20 hours a week in the local B&Q. He says much the same, spent too much time doing nothing, popping to the pub at lunchtime, etc. His wife will be working for another five years and he finds it difficult to be on his own a lot.

I was sorely tempted to get a small job, school caretaker would have been ideal. There was also a chance to deliver cycle training in local schools, still is in fact. The chance to earn just around the tax threshold was attractive as I still struggle with the idea of no regular income - though that changes May 2020.

Ultimately we all chose what we enjoy in this later stage of life. I came close to death in January and simply I am determined to live every day to its' full.

If structure is important to you and lacking in your life then go for it.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2019)

26C here.......I'm meant to sleep???


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> 26C here.......I'm meant to sleep???


I’m still sitting under the ceiling fan. I might be as well to stay up till the early hours and watch the forecasted thunderstorms!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m still sitting under the ceiling fan. I might be as well to stay up till the early hours and watch the forecasted thunderstorms!


Flood alerts for parts North o'border!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2019)

Lol.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red trailer?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Red trailer?


Never noticed. He’s maybe off to stay with Jeremy instead.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Never noticed. He’s maybe off to stay with Jeremy instead.


Defecting?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2019)

WOW! Woken by a huge thunderstorm directly overhead at 3.30 and it's been hammering down since.

Supposed to be walking today so a decision will be needed.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! Woken by a huge thunderstorm directly overhead at 3.30 and it's been hammering down since.
> 
> Supposed to be walking today so a decision will be needed.


It hasn't appeared here so far. Actually wish it would as it's so muggy and humid. Forecast is now saying it's to arrive around 6.


----------



## screenman (24 Jul 2019)

That was a noisy night, not a clue what today has planned so it will be interesting to find out.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2019)

No rain or thunder here. Morning chaps.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, the quite spectacular storm woke us up in the early hours. The lightening was wonderful. It's now warming up quickly again.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

What a night. I was sweating like a seventies DJ who's just seen a police car pull up outside.

Muttley walked early, now just staying as cool as I can. Mini D finished school yesterday, but until this heat does off I won't be taking her outside.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2019)

The morning after the storm


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2019)

My doggie must have been really tired last night.
For the first time in 13 years, she slept through a thunderstorm. 
They normally freak her out.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

Ah, I've a gun dog. Thunder, fireworks, gun shots, he doesnt bat an eyelid.


----------



## GM (24 Jul 2019)

Morning all. Wow, what a night, spectacular lightning and thunder. Had to get up and watch it out the window. Early morning run with the dog I think, that's the dog running not me, I can't run to catch a bus!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> My doggie must have been really tired last night.
> For the first time in 13 years, she slept through a thunderstorm.
> They normally freak her out.


She's maybe getting a bit deaf in her advancing years.

My last sadly departed pooch was a labrador/springer cross and didn't bother about bangs at all. She was a rescue, so don't know if anyone had done a bit of shooting with her before I got her. She brought me a few pheasants back in the time I had her.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2019)

Wow. You lot had exciting nights weather wise. Nothing like that here. Very quiet and not a drop of rain.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2019)

What a night. So muggy. I was tired after that shortish ride in the heat so made myself sit up enjoying a drink so I slept quite well. Woke up several times with the thunder and lightning but drifted back.
My son sent me a photo of a tree in the pub garden.....a direct strike has snapped it in two, the power is scary.
I did plan an early ride but the heavy rain has changed that.
Off to golf shortly.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. You lot had exciting nights weather wise. Nothing like that here. Very quiet and not a drop of rain.


I bet you feel missed out


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

I heard something last night, but wasn't sure if it was a thunderstorm of if Welshie had farted.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I heard something last night, but wasn't sure if it was a thunderstorm of if Welshie had farted.



I leave that sort of thing to you.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2019)

Managed to doze till 8.00. Good. The sky is clearing and wind dropped completely. Up to the allotment shortly as I have to sow winter veg.

No 1 son has his operation today to repair his fractured skull. We hope he'll come home to recuperate but meeting resistance on this so far.

Walking at 1.00pm hopefully the ground will dry up a bit.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> She's maybe getting a bit deaf in her advancing years.


Nah.....she can still hear a crisp packet rustle at 100 yds.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2019)

The dog has been walked and I am a dripping sweaty lump. It is 25c in the hallway, which is in the shade at the moment. I need to out a little later for a few essential provisions. I will take the bike out which will give me the opportunity to stop at the Mitre for a glass or three of refreshment.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

Currently stretched out on the sofa, ceiling fan on full tilt like a Dakota revving for take off.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2019)

Off to the coast again today to get some cool breezes.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

I could fart in the freezer aisle at Tesco for a cool breeze.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2019)

Just been outside. A very pleasant 21C and not humid after last night's torrential rain.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

Just got off the blower to the school, they're going to email me an application form. I'm a bit worried, cos it's a Church of England school - as a Black Sabbath listener I'm not sure I'm allowed on consecrated ground.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Just got off the blower to the school, they're going to email me an application form. I'm a bit worried, cos it's a Church of England school - as a Black Sabbath listener I'm not sure I'm allowed on consecrated ground.


Keep your fingers crossed behind your back when on the premises.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Just got off the blower to the school, they're going to email me an application form. I'm a bit worried, cos it's a Church of England school - as a Black Sabbath listener I'm not sure I'm allowed on consecrated ground.


You'll be fine as long as to change your underpants


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2019)

I have to take one of my grandsons Into town so that he can get a bus to Aber to take the theory part of his driving test.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I heard something last night, but wasn't sure if it was a thunderstorm of if Welshie had farted.



Probably the latter


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just been outside. A very pleasant 21C and not humid after last night's torrential rain.



Scrub that. Now hot and humid. Just had second shower for today.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2019)

Can anyone help with this question? A good friend is studying remotely, while working, for a degree. The second year mark has given what's been described to me as a "secure 2:1." 

I know what a 2:1 is. Does "secure" mean that is the minimum level that will be awarded at the end of the next and third year?

Google has been defeated by this.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2019)

Mach is heaving with traffic. Market day+ holidays = can't move for traffic.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

I think it means that's the projection if they continue as-is, and secure means well into the 2:1 (second class, upper tier) rankings rather than languishing 1% from relegation.

But I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2019)

Glorious morning here at West Bay.





Doggie walks done. 




Retired to the White Lion at Broadwindsor for a swift 'alf. 





Back to the van now to watch TdF. 
Phew! This retirement lark is exhausting!


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

Watching The Equalizer 2. Ker-pew!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2019)

That's is. I have driven 80 plus miles today and I am not going anywhere else.

Grandson passed his theory at least.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Can anyone help with this question? A good friend is studying remotely, while working, for a degree. The second year mark has given what's been described to me as a "secure 2:1."
> 
> I know what a 2:1 is. Does "secure" mean that is the minimum level that will be awarded at the end of the next and third year?
> 
> Google has been defeated by this.


_"Second-class honours; 
Upper division (2:1, 2i or II-1) –typically 60–69%"_

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_undergraduate_degree_classification


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

Who can I give as a reference who doesnt shoot people?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Who can I give as a reference who doesnt shoot people?




I do not shoot people........much


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Who can I give as a reference who doesnt shoot people?


Kim Jong Un?*



*He gets others to do it for him.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That's is. I have driven 80 plus miles today and I am not going anywhere else.
> 
> Grandson passed his theory at least.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2019)

Just watered the green house and garden, it's cooling down now as it is only 31c


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Just watered the green house and garden, it's cooling down now as it is only 31c


Why'd the greenhouse need watering?


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

Ha ha. Theyre asking my salary at my last job. That was £44,000 + overtime, and I'm applying for a job paying a quarter of that. I think I may include a covering letter...


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why'd the greenhouse need watering?


Because there is a lot of tomatoes plants in there and if they die the owners would not be happy


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Because there is a lot of tomatoes plants in there and if they die the owners would not be happy


I think he means why water the greenhouse..... why not water the plants?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Ha ha. Theyre asking my salary at my last job. That was £44,000 + overtime, and I'm applying for a job paying a quarter of that. I think I may include a covering letter...


So why are the police always whinging about poor pay?


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

That was a DS's pay. Problem I had as a DS is that withing a year of qualifying as a detective half my staff were defecting to private industry for half as much pay again, office hours, and no chance of getting their teeth kicked in (Or worse). Compared to what a skilled investigator can earn elsewhere it is pith poor indeed, so ues, in that instance they're definitely poorly paid. And that's why there a national shortage of detectives.

I'm ex military, and while not all are in that boat quite a few bobbies are. While I was getting divorced i took an 8 month career break and spent 6 months bodyguarding in the US. For 6 months work I earned more than 2 years salary as a copper, plus living expenses and accommodation and I got to go tooled up. While over there I looked at joining Pennsylvania State Police, starting salary back then in 2005 was $42,000...uk police starting salary then was £19,000 so yes, compared to what my skills and experience could earn me elsewhere the police was poorly paid. That's cool, I wasn't complaining (and most individuals dont complain either) but the reality is inescapable.

A mate of mine who was still in, a sergeant on the Zulu (firearms) cars. He did his police close protection course cos we get visiting dignitaries etc, within weeks he quit to work all expenses paid in the med as a personal bodyguard to the wife of a software magnate...£200,000 smackers plus living expenses, and free travel all over the world.

Remember as well, I retired early due to a career ending injury acquired when I got beaten up on duty. Three surgeries later, 2 more possible surgeries to go, and daily pain....no way in hell was the salary worth it.

Trust me, no idiot joins the police for the money, and the talents and skills that most coppers with any real degree of experience have would typically earn them at least 50% more in private industry, and often much, much more. Few coppers that retire and remain working full time end up earning _less_ than they did beforehand.

I'm not complaining, I made my choices, but don't tell me I was well paid for getting my bones broken, stabbed, spat at and generally treated like sheet. Hell, I was shot at more times in the police than I was in the army. Anyone who thinks that they get well paid should put their money (ho hum!) where their mouth is and sign up themselves.

Edited for typo - Penn state were paying 42 fees to start.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think he means why water the greenhouse..... why not water the plants?




You can never be too sure with Classic


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> That was a DS's pay. Problem I had as a DS is that withing a year of qualifying as a detective half my staff were defecting to private industry for half as much pay again, office hours, and no chance of getting their teeth kicked in (Or worse). Compared to what a skilled investigator can earn elsewhere it is pith poor indeed, so ues, in that instance they're definitely poorly paid. And that's why there a national shortage of detectives.
> 
> I'm ex military, and while not all are in that boat quite a few bobbies are. While I was getting divorced i took an 8 month career break and spent 6 months bodyguarding in the US. For 6 months work I earned more than 2 years salary as a copper, plus living expenses and accommodation and I got to go tooled up. While over there I looked at joining Pennsylvania State Police, starting salary back then in 2005 was $62,000...uk police starting salary then was £19,000 so yes, compared to what my skills and experience could earn me elsewhere the police was poorly paid. That's cool, I wasn't complaining (and most individuals dont complain either) but the reality is inescapable.
> 
> ...


Prison service is another one that’s way too poorly paid for the work and risks. Not long after I left one of the officers I worked with moved to Glenochil and got his face horrendously slashed. The pics were horrific. Nobody should come home from their work like that!


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

Ruddy hell. I've kept the house cool all day - windows open, curtains strategically opened and closed as the sun has moved, that sort of thing. Go out into the back garden on dog poo patrol for 5 mins and I come in with the sweat absolutely pouring off me!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2019)

Not a bad day here weather wise. Tomorrow is supposed to be another scorcher though then on Friday it is going to cool down.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Ruddy hell. I've kept the house cool all day - windows open, curtains strategically opened and closed as the sun has moved, that sort of thing. Go out into the back garden on dog poo patrol for 5 mins and I come in with the sweat absolutely pouring off me!


I had all the windows open, there was a nice breeze, but it was just hot air that was blowing in. I had to close them and draw the curtains to try and keep the heat down.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2019)

I'm on limited internet access today, I was supposed to move from First Utility to the Post Office today, now while I have a row of green lights on the new router I don't have a connection and customer services work office hours. Currently sat in the front bedroom burning up the mobile data on my phone, trouble is the signal in the house is rubish, it's like the old days of transistor radios, moving round the house looking for the best signal.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm on limited internet access today, I was supposed to move from First Utility to the Post Office today, now while I have a row of green lights on the new router I don't have a connection and customer services work office hours. Currently sat in the front bedroom burning up the mobile data on my phone, trouble is the signal in the house is rubish, it's like the old days of transistor radios, moving round the house looking for the best signal.


EE by any chance?


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> EE by any chance?



No, Tesco, I can't remember which network they piggyback on, but it's not EE.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

They use O2. My dumb phone is on Tesco mobile


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> No, Tesco, I can't remember which network they piggyback on, but it's not EE.


O2.

Probably too busy working on their 5G network. Leaving everything else to one side.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> O2.
> 
> Probably too busy working on their 5G network. Leaving everything else to one side.



It's more likely the steel holding up most of the ground floor that's messing with the signal.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> That was a DS's pay. Problem I had as a DS is that withing a year of qualifying as a detective half my staff were defecting to private industry for half as much pay again, office hours, and no chance of getting their teeth kicked in (Or worse). Compared to what a skilled investigator can earn elsewhere it is pith poor indeed, so ues, in that instance they're definitely poorly paid. And that's why there a national shortage of detectives.
> 
> I'm ex military, and while not all are in that boat quite a few bobbies are. While I was getting divorced i took an 8 month career break and spent 6 months bodyguarding in the US. For 6 months work I earned more than 2 years salary as a copper, plus living expenses and accommodation and I got to go tooled up. While over there I looked at joining Pennsylvania State Police, starting salary back then in 2005 was $42,000...uk police starting salary then was £19,000 so yes, compared to what my skills and experience could earn me elsewhere the police was poorly paid. That's cool, I wasn't complaining (and most individuals dont complain either) but the reality is inescapable.
> 
> ...



I number 1 ex-Para on the fringe of my friends list. Seriously tough bugger he is. Covered in minor scars as he was in an explosion in Iraq whist seconded to the US military (no idea why) and he had to leave the British Army. They paid him his '150' as he termed it ie £150k plus immediate pension and the US military shoved $2 million in his direction.

He now works as a personal bodyguard and charges £3-4k per day + expenses and gets to visit prestige events such as F1 where rich people apparently need protection.

Nice earner. 

Not a nice experience in the first place though - he still has dreadful nightmares and has a recent history of short-fuse violence.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Relatives in the Garda. One who's vehicle was under fire and taking hits from small arms fire, when I phoned him.

Was stopped by him in summer 2001, at Dublin ferryport.

He'll not argue on the pay issue, in the police.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mach is heaving with traffic. Market day+ holidays = can't move for traffic.



Tractors everywhere?


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I number 1 ex-Para on the fringe of my friends list. Seriously tough bugger he is. Covered in minor scars as he was in an explosion in Iraq whist seconded to the US military (no idea why) and he had to leave the British Army. They paid him his '150' as he termed it ie £150k plus immediate pension and the US military shoved $2 million in his direction.
> 
> He now works as a personal bodyguard and charges £3-4k per day + expenses and gets to visit prestige events such as F1 where rich people apparently need protection.
> 
> ...



Mate of mine. ex Welsh Guard, BGs for the El Fayeds. Unbelievable money, and the freebies are astonishing. Out shopping recently and they bought him a Rolex! Problem with that family though is I wouldn't put it last some Herbert's having a go, and BGing in the UK you don't get to carry. Hell, I was escorting midwives into the less pleasant neighbourhoods of Pittsburg with a PPQ in a FAGbag, but hes looking after potential terrorist of kidnapping targets in the UK with little more than his fists...although I've seen his fists in action and they're not an inconsiderable weapon.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2019)

Yea! I have internet


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Tractors everywhere?




Not quite.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2019)

I'm sweating like Fred West when Ground Force turn up at his house.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm sweating like Fred West when Ground Force turn up at his house.


Currently 30°C here.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2019)




----------



## screenman (25 Jul 2019)

That was a tad warm, let's get this day started and make it a good one.


----------



## dickyknees (25 Jul 2019)

Morning.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2019)

Let the day commence.
Bad start, I tripped over a pair of bloomers that Welshie left around.....but my lightning fast reactions saved me.
Anyway, just enjoyed a coffee. Need a shower but I will be sweaty again 5 minutes later.
Golf this morning, it will be a long 4 hours in this heat .
When I get back, late lunch will be mixed salad with all the bits eg seeds, chopped nuts and a dressing. Added to that will be chopped chicken pieces and maybe boiled egg. Ohh, and a bottle of plonk .
Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2019)

Good morning folks, planning an early start to my ride this morning, might do a scenic ride out and a short ride back


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, planning an early start to my ride this morning, might do a scenic ride out and a short ride back


Trying to convince myself to get straight out after breakfast too, before it gets too hot.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2019)

Good moaning. Up at 0630 to walk Muttley and it's already roasting. Hatches metaphorically battened down, going to ride it out indoors as cool as possible.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jul 2019)

Morning all, thinking of going out now with the dog to woods as it will be a bit cooler there for a while.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2019)

Good morning. I will be hiding Indoors today. Curtains will be closed and fans will be on to try to keep the house cool. Have a food one peeps.....and Dave, give my bloomers back.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jul 2019)

Awake at 5.30 which isn't too bad. Currently 22C, no breeze, clear sky, brilliant sunshine - it's going to be frigging hot.

I have a hectic day ahead of me: train to Manchester at 10.00. Velodrome session 12.00-13.00. Next I have to ascertain if No.1 son is being discharged from Manchester Royal Infirmary today. Then I can work out how to get to MRI or to his house via public transport *** to visit my lad. If I can get home in time I have a ticket to watch "The Lehman Trilogy" NT Live at Chorley Little Theatre. I'm not sure the NT Live is going to be manageable - we shall see.

*** I'm not good in Manchester. I can get to one place and home again. Ask me to get to two places in the same trip without a car and Sat Nav and life gets tricky.  Yesterday's conversation with my wife and two friends while out walking:

Me: "Where's MRI?"
Response: "On Oxford Road"
Me: "I thought Oxford Road is a train station?" +++
Much rolling of eyes
Response: "It's one of Manchester's biggest roads"
Me: "OK but where is it?"
Response: "The RNCM is on Oxford Road"
Response: "Most of the uni buildings are further up Oxford Road"
Me: "I know where they are" - NB: this doesn't mean I can get there from the Velodrome!

+++ this stimulated a second conversation which took place at the same time on whether it's a railway station or train station!!!!!!!!!!!!

Might see you all tomorrow.............................


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2019)

Morning coffin dodgers. 
Today will mostly be spent trying to keep cool.
This may involve frequenting a public house at some time.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning coffin dodgers.
> Today will mostly be spent trying to keep cool.
> This may involve frequenting a public house at some time.


I will be frequenting one later on , about 6pm.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2019)

I have the curtains closed and the air con on. 21 deg in my living room and considering my living room is south facing isn't bad at all. I hope to survive today quite well.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Jul 2019)

Morning All

29.5c or 85f in old money here.It reached 33c yesterday but i think it will end up hotter than that today.
I see all the "snowflakes" are moaning about a week long heatwave.They wouldn't have lasted long in 1976.?
Well that's my "old fart"rant.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Trying to convince myself to get straight out after breakfast too, before it gets too hot.



Did you manage to get out? I got out at eight, I've got 38 miles on and I'm in the Hatton Locks cafe, straight home from here will put another sixteen - seventeen miles on which will make for a good ride out.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning All
> 
> 29.5c or 85f in old money here.It reached 33c yesterday but i think it will end up hotter than that today.
> I see all the "snowflakes" are moaning about a week long heatwave.They wouldn't have lasted long in 1976.?
> Well that's my "old fart"rant.



Give them a few weeks and they'll be complaining about the cold and wet.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2019)

Chunder and blunder forecast for this afternoon.


----------



## Mart44 (25 Jul 2019)

Good morning - Phew, what a scorcher!  Just cycled back from the allotment (e-bike). Did some work there and picked some runner beans, courgettes, red currants and tomatoes. Too hot to stay there for too long. Now sipping a cold fizzy orange drink. No plans for the rest of the day.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Chunder and blunder forecast for this afternoon.


Really hot then went cloudy, now we have rain


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2019)

I'm sweating like a glam rocker collecting his hard drive from PC World.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Did you manage to get out? I got out at eight, I've got 38 miles on and I'm in the Hatton Locks cafe, straight home from here will put another sixteen - seventeen miles on which will make for a good ride out.


Yep. 44 miles done. Was just starting to get a bit too hot for me last few miles. Feet up watching the cycling now.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning All
> 
> 29.5c or 85f in old money here.It reached 33c yesterday but i think it will end up hotter than that today.
> I see all the "snowflakes" are moaning about a week long heatwave.They wouldn't have lasted long in 1976.?
> Well that's my "old fart"rant.


I remember 1976. I got sunstroke! Lol.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2019)

Hot. 27 degrees in the relatively cool indoors.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Really hot then went cloudy, now we have rain


Well that didn't last long now the suns out and 33c


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Jul 2019)

This is why all activities are cancelled or postponed today. Retirement to the swimming pool until early evening.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2019)

Yeah, I'm in low energy idle mode. Possible the hotted day even in England, not risking my health.


----------



## Mart44 (25 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I remember 1976. I got sunstroke! Lol.



Ah yes. we thought that hot summer would never end. It was quite a shock when it actually rained.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2019)

I remember '76. Of course, I was a kid and ran around for 6 weeks with no suncream and nothing to drink from dawn until dusk, and did just fine. We we tough then.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Ah yes. we thought that hot summer would never end. It was quite a shock when it actually rained.



I remember, the day I went to the motorcycle show in London it hammered down all the way back home, rode up the M1 M45 in a torrential downpour and arrived home looking like a drowned rat.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2019)

I got back home about twenty past one, did 54 miles, rode most of the way back with my mates before peeling of to do the last few miles home alone.


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Jul 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Ah yes. we thought that hot summer would never end. It was quite a shock when it actually rained.


I was at my brothers wedding when the summer gave way to the first sign of autumn. September something. That's why he doesn't get a wedding anniversary card, I don't remember the date. I had finished a summer full time job at Harry Halls shop on the princely wage of £16.50 a week paid on a Saturday and started college the Monday after.


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I remember, the day I went to the motorcycle show in London it hammered down all the way back home, rode up the M1 M45 in a torrential downpour and arrived home looking like a drowned rat.


Do you remember the date?


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Do you remember the date?



Not of the top of my head, September?


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2019)

Been out this morning to look at a couple of wooded hill forts. Nice and cool in the woods.
Stopped off for rehydration at the Admiral Hood. 
Back to the van for lunch. Currently 33° c in the van. All windows open, Heki open and fan on. Should cool down a bit soon.
Got a barby on the go tonight.


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Not of the top of my head, September?


I think it was very early September. Without embarrassing myself by phoning my brother to ask him on what date he married I will guess. 
Many of my friends took the summer off and loafed before university or college and I felt some envy but Harry Hall gave me discount. Like the old days of the truck acts he gave me money with one hand and took it back with the other. My friends had deep sun tans and I had campy equipped bikes.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jul 2019)

Today I have successfully navigated by public transport from the Velodrome to MRI Oxford Road. Tram, bus, walk - even found the ward.

This is an achievement worthy of note!

Even more noteworthy is my first pace line at the Velodrome. It was hot.


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Today I have successfully navigated by public transport from the Velodrome to MRI Oxford Road. Tram, bus, walk - even found the ward.
> 
> This is an achievement worthy of note!
> 
> Even more noteworthy is my first pace line at the Velodrome. It was hot.


At the crossroads south of the Velodrome is a ginormous academy type complex built for Manchester City FC. It was under construction when I left Britain and must be looking very finished now. The Asda at that crossroads is the wild west. A friend was a regional manager for a guarding company and told me about "trolley dashes" and fuel drive aways that went wrong.


----------



## derrick (25 Jul 2019)

In Belgium at the moment its so hot. But had to go for a ride. Sat in a cafe at the moment.






Even the salad tasted good. The canals are so nice to ride. Loving it. The beers are going down well.





Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/66hhBcS8BY


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Today I have successfully navigated by public transport from the Velodrome to MRI Oxford Road. Tram, bus, walk - even found the ward.
> 
> This is an achievement worthy of note!
> 
> Even more noteworthy is my first pace line at the Velodrome. It was hot.


I say the noteworthy achievement was navigating the corridors of Manchester Royal Infirmary. I can attest to much shoe leather worn in pursuit of patients visited.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> I think it was very early September. Without embarrassing myself by phoning my brother to ask him on what date he married I will guess.
> Many of my friends took the summer off and loafed before university or college and I felt some envy but Harry Hall gave me discount. Like the old days of the truck acts he gave me money with one hand and took it back with the other. My friends had deep sun tans and I had campy equipped bikes.



In 1976 I was living in a bedsit in the Earlsdon part of the city, I think my landlord was renting a ground floor flat and was illegally sub letting rooms, but I'm not sure. I was running round on a new MZ 250 motorbike that I'd borrowed money from where I was working to buy, I was working in a small radio and TV workshop, I was running the stores.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2019)

Looks like  here


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I will be hiding Indoors today. Curtains will be closed and fans will be on to try to keep the house cool. Have a food one peeps.....and Dave, give my bloomers back.


You said I could have them. I keep all the spare pillows in them.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning All
> 
> 29.5c or 85f in old money here.It reached 33c yesterday but i think it will end up hotter than that today.
> I see all the "snowflakes" are moaning about a week long heatwave.They wouldn't have lasted long in 1976.?
> Well that's my "old fart"rant.


I had no problem in 1976. I baked to a nice dark brown that year BUT I was only 29 years old.....more difficult now


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Jul 2019)

derrick said:


> In Belgium at the moment its so hot. But had to go for a ride. Sat in a cafe at the moment.
> View attachment 476952
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2019)

In 1976 my son was 3 and my daughter was 1. I had to keep them both inside because of the heat and sun. My son was very fair skinned like me and would have been burnt to a crisp.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You said I could have them. I keep all the spare pillows in them.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2019)

I remember the shop, on the Stoney Stanton Rd always had one bike in the showroom that was supposed to be a compertition model, and the shop owner always said they had a certificate with them that said the bike had managed 100 mph when it was tested on the factory test track before they sold it.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jul 2019)

In '76 I was 22, lots of curlyish hair, beard and working on a tree nursery. We worked in the field trimming trees all summer.

Me and my friend Trevor thought we looked like Greek gods!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Today I have successfully navigated by public transport from the Velodrome to MRI Oxford Road. Tram, bus, walk - even found the ward.
> 
> This is an achievement worthy of note!
> 
> Even more noteworthy is my first pace line at the Velodrome. It was hot.


Is the bike ok, and do you have any splinters?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like  here


Sunny here, no sign of rain to the east, south ot west.

Temperature in the shade.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2019)

At the moment it is 33 deg outside.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2019)

I spent sometime this afternoon sorting out my wireless network and persuading the new router, tablet, phone and printer to talk to each other My go live day was yesterday, I had green lights on the new router from eight in the morning as if I was connected, but no internet, they finally hooked me up about half nine tenish, I got an E-mail last night saying It was live and I only saw that because I was on the phone using mobile data, I got the text message saying It was live this morning about eleven.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is the bike ok, and do you have any splinters?



Yep. No crashes today.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I spent sometime this afternoon sorting out my wireless network and persuading the new router, tablet, phone and printer to talk to eachother. My go live day was yesterday, I had green lights on the new router from eight in the morning as if I was connected but no internet, they finally hooked me up about half nine tenish, I got an E-mail last night saying I was live and I only seen that because I was on the phone using mobile data, _*I got the text message saying I was live *_this morning about eleven.


Bet that was reassuring, number five.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jul 2019)

After a very hot train journey just got in to Chorley. Bathed in sweat. I'm out tonight at 7.00pm to watch NT Live in Chorley.

Just bobbed in to the leisure centre, showered, changed and I'm now off for a quiet pint.

Just hope I wasn't spotted sauntering in as I'm about to saunter out, very casually.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2019)

I prefer to bathe in hot water myself., but it takes all sorts.


----------



## GM (25 Jul 2019)

Just had a nice hot curry, and an ice cold can of Gamma Ray


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> Just had a nice hot curry, and an ice cold can of Gamma Ray


As much as I love a curry, maybe not in this heat!


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2019)

I'm sweating like a fat man eating a low fat yoghurt.


----------



## GM (25 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> As much as I love a curry, maybe not in this heat!




Apparently its supposed to be good for you, so the experts say.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> Apparently its supposed to be good for you, so the experts say.



It may be good for us but I don't eat curry.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2019)

I'm sweating like like Freddie Mercury during a moustache comb shortage,


----------



## GM (25 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> It may be good for us but I don't eat curry.




The boy cooks a mean curry, a bit of a master chef. We have about 4 a week. Shame you don't like them, was going to invite you round for one


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2019)




----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2019)

Morning all, off to help with the cycling at the Heckington Show this weekend, sadly rain is forecast.


----------



## derrick (26 Jul 2019)

Ridding back to Bruges this morning. Canals all the way. Looks like its gonna be another scortcher.The first open bar is 20 miles away.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2019)

Good morning folks. A bit cooler here now. Hoorah.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2019)

Hello everyone. It's bright, sunny, no wind, 19C and forecast for 22C by lunchtime - that may prove wrong.

Out with the other Silver Eagles at 9.00 for about 65 miles.

Saturday and Sunday forecast with a 20-30% chance of rain and 75% humidity!


----------



## Paulus (26 Jul 2019)

Morning all fellow wheezers. I've been awake since 04.30, another spectacular thunderstorm woke me up. I t still looks stormy and is quite humid.
The dog will be walked shortly with a stop at the cafe for tea and bacon sarnies.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2019)

Morning. Porridge on. Not sure I can be bothered cycling. This weather is really sapping my energy. I shall see later. Maybe just a very short one.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2019)

Good moaning.

I'm sweating like Jeremy Corbyn when Diane Abbot knocks at the door.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2019)




----------



## GM (26 Jul 2019)

Morning all. As Paulus said another spectacular lightning display. Unfortunately I'm in the doghouse, Mrs GM had to retreat to the spare room, apparently I snored badly, well I never!


----------



## Mart44 (26 Jul 2019)

Good morning - I heard the overnight rain coming down but don't recall any thunder or lightning around here. I was up early and opening all the doors and windows to let the cooler air into the house. It's now 25°C indoors compared to the 29°C that it was. It think the bricks must act like storage heaters once they have been warmed up by the air temperature and it takes some time for them to cool down again. Just a theory. 

I'll be riding to the allotment shortly, then on to the doctor's to pick up a prescription. A ride over to see my brother this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2019)

Morning stinkies. 
Off out exploring Dorset again this morning.
Fish & Chips in Beaminster later.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2019)

Mart44 said:


> I'll be riding to the allotment shortly, then on to the doctor's to pick up a prescription. A ride over to see my brother this afternoon.


I like days where cycling actually has some purpose other than just for fitness or whatever. I am missing cycling over to see my dad since he passed away.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2019)

Blimey, I'm sweating like OJ Simpson in a police chase.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I like days where cycling actually has some purpose other than just for fitness or whatever. I am missing cycling over to see my dad since he passed away.



Its always nice to have a destination, somewhere to go rather than ride aimlessly in circles.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2019)

I'm sweating like Hilary Clinton when the FBI ask to look at her phone.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow wheezers. I've been awake since 04.30, another spectacular thunderstorm woke me up. I t still looks stormy and is quite humid.
> *The dog will be walked shortly with a stop at the cafe for tea and bacon sarnies.*


Will you be having similar?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2019)

A late good morning to everyone. 
I am sweating like a very sweaty thing.
Golf, yesterday, wiped me out and I cant get going today.
I really should get a ride in but really cant be bothered. Shame as we have rain heading this way.
Guess what!!!
Sat here with a glass of fresh orange juice and someone has poured a slug of vodka in it


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2019)

Bloody horrible Yodel delivery driver is a t**t. I hate Yodel. Didnt deliver my patcel yesterday. said my drive was blocked. It wasn't.....


----------



## Paulus (26 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Will you be having similar?


I only get the biscuits.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody horrible Yodel delivery driver is a t**t. I hate Yodel. Didnt deliver my patcel yesterday. said my drive was blocked. It wasn't.....


Remind them of their logo, YOurDELivery.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody horrible Yodel delivery driver is a t**t. I hate Yodel. Didnt deliver my patcel yesterday. said my drive was blocked. It wasn't.....


Some of their drivers around my way are a bit slapdash in the modus operandi. I have heard the door bell ring, opened the front door to see them heading back to the van and the ticket through the letterbox already.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody horrible Yodel delivery driver is a t**t. I hate Yodel. Didnt deliver my patcel yesterday. said my drive was blocked. It wasn't.....


Horrible. I can only assume they are paid per drop and they earn more by lying about none existent problems.
People like that are in the wrong job, b****ards.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2019)

My Facebook has been hacked by “unusual and malicious activities” according to them and now can't use it


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> My Facebook has been hacked by “unusual and malicious activities” according to them and now can't use it


That is scary.
Are they fixing it or is it down to you?


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That is scary.
> Are they fixing it or is it down to you?


They are fixing it when I don't know


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2019)

Apparently someone finds love every 14 minutes on matchmaker.com

Well, perhaps they wouldn't mind logging off and letting their other customers have a crack at it.


----------



## dickyknees (26 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> My Facebook has been hacked by “unusual and malicious activities” according to them and now can't use it



What’s Facebook?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> My Facebook has been hacked by “unusual and malicious activities” according to them and now can't use it




That has happened to my oldest grandson 3 or 4 times now


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2019)

dickyknees said:


> What’s Facebook?


Come on. Everybody knows what Facebook is, its that thingy that I never go on.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2019)

A Facewhatnow?

On my caretakers job application form it asked me for details of social media accounts - I took great pleasure in writing "none".


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> A Facewhatnow?
> 
> On my caretakers job application form it asked me for details of social media accounts - I took great pleasure in writing "none".




In that case you won't get the job as you don't have ANY street cred.


----------



## dickyknees (26 Jul 2019)

I didn’t know that you had to have street cred to be a school caretaker! Where is this school?


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2019)

In the village. I'll need to buy some dungarees.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> A Facewhatnow?
> 
> On my caretakers job application form it asked me for details of social media accounts - I took great pleasure in writing "none".


You won't get it if they can't check up on yer personal stuff.


----------



## dickyknees (26 Jul 2019)

What every well dressed caretaker needs.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2019)

dickyknees said:


> I didn’t know that you had to have street cred to be a school caretaker! Where is this school?




There are children therefore you always need street cred.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2019)

dickyknees said:


> What every well dressed caretaker needs.
> 
> View attachment 477117




He will look more like old maDonald wearing that get up.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There are children therefore you always need street cred.


And a stab vest.........


----------



## derrick (26 Jul 2019)

Gin and tonic with lots of ice. Perfect drink for this weather.


----------



## derrick (26 Jul 2019)

No you k


welsh dragon said:


> There are children therefore you always need street cred.


No you just need a big stick.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2019)

derrick said:


> Gin and tonic with lots of ice. Perfect drink for this weather.
> View attachment 477119


I will second that.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> A Facewhatnow?
> 
> On my caretakers job application form it asked me for details of social media accounts - I took great pleasure in writing "none".


This one?


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2019)

It specifically said, "eg, Twitter, Facebook, etc"


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Its always nice to have a destination, somewhere to go rather than ride aimlessly in circles.



My rides always have a destination.........cafe!!!


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> My rides always have a destination.........cafe!!!



Most of mine are the same.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Come on. Everybody knows what Facebook is, its that thingy that I never go on.



It's one of the places on the internet that I spend far too much time on.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> It's one of the places on the internet that I spend far too much time on.


I just dont get it tbh.
I was forced to 'join' some years ago as a family event was arranged via it. It just seems full of people constantly posting rubbish like "i've got a headache", "i need a coffee", "i've been to the toilet".
I just dont go on it now.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> It's one of the places on the internet that I spend far too much time on.


Never used it personally, or Twitter, Linkdin, or Instagram ........ or any other of that ilk.
Can't see the point in giving your private information out to the world and his dog.*



* That's not to say that I haven't got accounts in other names used solely to get useful info on others.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I just dont get it tbh.
> I was forced to 'join' some years ago as a family event was arranged via it. It just seems full of people constantly posting rubbish like "i've got a headache", "i need a coffee", "i've been to the toilet".
> I just dont go on it now.



I joined years ago when my cycle club migrated to it. Most of the people on my friends list are friends in real life, I'm also a member of several groups covering things that I'm interested in, like gardening and cycling, as well as groups covering local districts and local history, I'm also on the Facebook pages of several local cycle clubs.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Never used it personally, or Twitter, Linkdin, or Instagram ........ or any other of that ilk.
> Can't see the point in giving your private information out to the world and his dog.*
> 
> 
> ...



I give out the minimum personal information, as little as they will let me give out whilst still being able to use the platform, it's the only social media site I use apart from cycle chat.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I joined years ago when my cycle club migrated to it. Most of the people on my friends list are friends in real life, I'm also a member of several groups covering things that I'm interested in, like gardening and cycling, as well as groups covering local districts and local history, I'm also on the Facebook pages of several local cycle clubs.


Now all that sounds interesting.
Mine is very basic and "friends" are just people who know me or people who know people who know me


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I just dont get it tbh.
> I was forced to 'join' some years ago as a family event was arranged via it. It just seems full of people constantly posting rubbish like "i've got a headache", "i need a coffee", "i've been to the toilet".
> I just dont go on it now.


I'm on it, but it's not me. So decline any request, should you get one, from me.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'm on it, but it's not me. So decline any request, should you get one, from me.


I will get @welsh dragon to translate that for me.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2019)

I joined Facebook to see if my daughter was on there, that was a waste of time, but I did find two groups one on recumbent trikes which is very good as it is nice to see trikes from the other side of the world the other is on skinny dipping in the UK and have found a few friends on there that are local to me.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will get @welsh dragon to translate that for me.




Don't ask. You will be even more confused


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now all that sounds interesting.
> Mine is very basic and "friends" are just people who know me or people who know people who know me



If someone puts in a friend request and I don't know them, or we don't have any mutual friends I usually delete the request..


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2019)

Cut out the middle man - email your details and surfing habits directly to Mark Zuckerberg so he dail sell them. That way he make money, but you don't have to put up with videos of dogs doing mildly amusing stuff.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jul 2019)

I did join FB a few years ago, but I got so fed up with people from far flung places around the world who wanted to be my friend that I left. I say left because you can't actually leave for good. All you can do is disable your account, but your details are always there should you feel like logging in again at any time.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2019)

Apparently there is an option to actually delete the account properly now. A mate of mine laboriously deleted every post and photo before deleting his.


----------



## dickyknees (26 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will get @welsh dragon to translate that for me.



Happy to oblige:

Rydw i arno, ond nid fi sydd i. Felly gwrthodwch unrhyw gais, os cewch un, oddi wrthyf.


----------



## dickyknees (26 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Apparently there is an option to actually delete the account properly now. A mate of mine laboriously deleted every post and photo before deleting his.



Ah, but is everything deleted?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I joined years ago when my cycle club migrated to it. Most of the people on my friends list are friends in real life, I'm also a member of several groups covering things that I'm interested in, like gardening and cycling, as well as groups covering local districts and local history, I'm also on the Facebook pages of several local cycle clubs.



This sums up my FB account. I enjoy it because I can keep up with the minutiae of real friends lives all around the world. That's fun and interesting.

It's great for the cycle club because everyone knows about the rides, events etc. so no one gets left out.

I never accept friend requests from people I don't know. Now I'm established on FB I rarely send friend requests.


----------



## GM (26 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> This sums up my FB account. I enjoy it because I can keep up with the minutiae of real friends lives all around the world. That's fun and interesting.
> 
> It's great for the cycle club because everyone knows about the rides, events etc. so no one gets left out.
> 
> I never accept friend requests from people I don't know. Now I'm established on FB I rarely send friend requests.




Exactly the same... keep it simple and it's fine. I think I spend more time on FB than on here!


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Ah, but is everything deleted?



Well, I don't know. A good reason not to give the diminutive geezer your details in the first place.


----------



## GM (26 Jul 2019)

derrick said:


> Gin and tonic with lots of ice. Perfect drink for this weather.
> View attachment 477119




That does look good. I been trying to get away to Belgium for a 4 or 5 day break for weeks, but somehow it never works out. Might have more luck in August.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2019)

Hhhhmmm, do I get the Makarov or the Beretta PX4 Storm?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Hhhhmmm, do I get the Makarov or the Beretta PX4 Storm?


Makarov has given way to TSNIITOCHMASH


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Let the day commence.
> Bad start, I tripped over a pair of bloomers that Welshie left around.....but my lightning fast reactions saved me.
> Anyway, just enjoyed a coffee. Need a shower but I will be sweaty again 5 minutes later.
> Golf this morning, it will be a long 4 hours in this heat .
> ...



Was the shower to cool you down because you were thinking about Welshie and her bloomers


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have the curtains closed and the air con on. 21 deg in my living room and considering my living room is south facing isn't bad at all. I hope to survive today quite well.



Thought you might have told @Dave7 you are wandering arou d the house with nothing on due to the heat


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2019)

I heard a rumour recently that Welshies bloomers were made out of a spare skin intended for the Hindenburg.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I heard a rumour recently that Welshies bloomers were made out of a spare skin intended for the Hindenburg.




 nice one.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2019)

I did try using a Hindenburg skin as a condom, but it was a bit tight.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I heard a rumour recently that Welshies bloomers were made out of a spare skin intended for the Hindenburg.


Ahhhhhh.........that explains the new sewing machine!


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jul 2019)

morning I hate dogs.......00:30 cleaning up dog sick, one of them was not feeling very well, I think she is OK now


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> morning I hate dogs.......00:30 cleaning up dog sick, one of them was not feeling very well, I think she is OK now


Been 3 years without one now, and these sort of memories don't encourage me to get another one at the moment. 

Had an early jog. Still really humid. I think this will be the first year I am looking forward to autumn!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2019)

Good morning folks. . It's been 30 years since my dog died, and I have never wanted another one.


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2019)




----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2019)

Morning all fellow wheezers. It is persisting down heavily this morning and set to carry on all day.


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2019)

Been wazzing down here all night. Poshshire is damp this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jul 2019)

It seems summers off


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2019)




----------



## Mart44 (27 Jul 2019)

Good morning - A wet start to the day. We'll be going into town this morning. Friends are coming round this evening for a takeaway meal and it's our turn to provide the pudding. An Asda Surprise probably.  No other plans.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2019)

Morning everyone.
Wet here also.
Big decision today. 3 choices.
Go for a 60 mile ride
Sit here and fantasize about Welshie's bloomers
Watch golf and tdf on tv.
I very very rarely think of welsie's bloomers......the pink ones with white lace around the legs and frilly elasticated waist and and and
Oh dear, I have to go and lie down 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## GM (27 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning everyone.
> Wet here also.
> Big decision today. 3 choices.
> Go for a 60 mile ride
> ...




I think you should be planing a posh night out for your good lady.... Happy Anniversary to you both !


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2019)

Welshie is getting a bit fed up with all this talk of her bloomers.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2019)

Two for today

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1SrmPSnu-cA



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nvU8TV8tC5w


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Jul 2019)

20 Celsius at mine today, yippee! I ask myself should I finish my irrigation project or get out on my bike for the first time in 10 days. Logic says finish the garden plumbing as it will save an hour a day dragging a 75 metre hose around. So its time to get the bike out and make a 10km round trip to the bakery


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2019)

Morning from a slightly damp Lancashire. Temperature is a very pleasant shorts and T-shirt level. 

Off to the local flower show in a few minutes. I don't want to do this but recognise it would be a good idea to accompany Mrs P.

Friends 70th birthday tonight. Curry and beer!


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2019)

Raining gently here in Poshire. Windows open, enjoying the cooler temps.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jul 2019)

My Facebook account has now been restored and I think I know who tried to get it deleted.
All one has to do is tell Facebook that the photo of this person is not him/her and you will get suspended for 24 hours until you prove who you are with another photo and of course they have to match.


----------



## derrick (27 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> That does look good. I been trying to get away to Belgium for a 4 or 5 day break for weeks, but somehow it never works out. Might have more luck in August.


You really need to do it. Its been a nice 6 days. The foods good the beers are great. The roads and cycle paths are just fantastic.no problems wih any motorists. Cycling heaven.


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> My Facebook account has now been restored and I think I know who tried to get it deleted.
> All one has to do is tell Facebook that the photo of this person is not him/her and you will get suspended for 24 hours until you prove who you are with another photo and of course they have to match.



Another good reason not to use it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Jul 2019)

*issing down here. Very overcast and very cool. Will be lighting a fire tonight for sure.

We need a weather thread!


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2019)

Nice day here in Dorset.
Been out to a couple of hill forts and a couple of beaches.
Lunched in Beaminster and now back to the van to chill out.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *issing down here. Very overcast and very cool. Will be lighting a fire tonight for sure.
> 
> We need a weather thread!


Summat like this?
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cyclechat-weather-watchers.251033/


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jul 2019)

Dogs fed watered and walked, the sick dog Molly is OK now 
Thank God I can go home tomorrow evening, dog sitting is OK, but it is a bit of a worry when they are sick, still I'm £300 richer


----------



## The Jogger (27 Jul 2019)

Back in blighty on my way back to Chichester now after visiting my daughter and her husband at their place in Canary Wharf, nice loft apartment and all that but not my sort of area, give me the sticks anytime or our place in the white pueblo. Cheap and cheerful that's me.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will get @welsh dragon to translate that for me.


Put another way, there may be more than one of me.


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Put another way, there may be more than one of me.



Is this something to do with quantum physics?


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night Jimboy


----------



## gavroche (27 Jul 2019)

Glad I cycled 34 miles this morning as it is forecasted rain for most of the day tomorrow. The dog won't like walking in the rain though and to be honest, neither will I. Apart from that, nothing planned so probably a lazy and boring day. Goodnight all.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jul 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2019)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2019)

Good morning people  . Our Son and granddaughter are due in about twenty minutes, later my stepson and stepdaughter will be paying us a visit.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jul 2019)

Morning all, dull and breezy here. We have one of MrsP's bridesmaids staying with us this weekend. They met at agricultural college back in 1979 and have been firm friends ever since. Out with the dog after breakfast to the woods and a stop at the cafe for coffee on the way home.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jul 2019)

Good morning people. Is @Drago still asleep? No sign of the rain yet but still in bed.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2019)

Morning all.
Looks like another nice day today.
Doggie walking and Sunday lunch later. Then F1 and TdF to watch.
Going back home tomorrow after 3 weeks in the van. We've had a great time and been really lucky with the weather - only had 2 days with a bit rain and I've been in shorts, t shirt and sandals every day apart from one. The 3 sites we've used have been nice and quiet and we've had good free WiFi. Lots of nice walks, interesting historical sites and pubs. I could get used to a life on the road! 
Got a few things to do when we get back - gardening etc - then we've got to wait 4 weeks before we go away again - just the 2 weeks up country.


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2019)

I have risen! Dog walked and all the usual chores done. Doc has put me in amitriptyline for my shoulder and I don't feel brilliant at the mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen! Dog walked and all the usual chores done. Doc has put me in amitriptyline for my shoulder and I don't feel brilliant at the mo.


Got a couple of weeks of that for my last bad spell of sciatica.......not sure it did much to be honest. Maybe got a slightly better sleep.


----------



## GM (28 Jul 2019)

Morning all. What's the worst thing you can do on a Sunday morning? Well, I'm being dragged against my will to I..f**king..KEA


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Summat like this?
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cyclechat-weather-watchers.251033/



Yes!

Missed that one.

Maybe @Drago could remove the need for a photo? Slightly modify the words to make it more of a general weather thread (photos/bikes optional) and have it relocated to Chat?

Or just start a What's the weather like where you are thread?


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. What's the worst thing you can do on a Sunday morning? Well, I'm being dragged against my will to I..f**king..KEA



That's the worst thing you can do ANY day of the week.  Hope the recovery time isn't too long!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> That's the worst thing you can do ANY day of the week.  Hope the recovery time isn't too long!


Unusually for a female............I hate shops! Everything I buy is online these days apart from some local grocery shopping. I suppose it's people like me who are responsible for the state of the high street shops closing down unfortunately.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2019)

it's been pouring down all night and now we have one of those very wet drizzles. I toyed with to get idea of joining the club ride but decided against that.

An excellent curry and beer night yesterday and good trip to the flower show. I may enter some of the vegetable competitions next year. I only need to walk up to my allotment to do better than some! Also discovered competitors get free admission. At £12 a pop that's worth doing. I might hire out veggies to friends so they can enter as well. What do we think £5 a go? Retirees need income.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> it's been pouring down all night and now we have one of those very wet drizzles. I toyed with to get idea of joining the club ride but decided against that.
> 
> An excellent curry and beer night yesterday and good trip to the flower show. I may enter some of the vegetable competitions next year. I only need to walk up to my allotment to do better than some! Also discovered competitors get free admission. At £12 a pop that's worth doing. I might hire out veggies to friends so they can enter as well. What do we think £5 a go? Retirees need income.


Sounds like fun. My dad won his local flower show several years in a row. He kept a lovely mixed garden when he was younger.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Unusually for a female............I hate shops! Everything I buy is online these days apart from some local grocery shopping. I suppose it's people like me who are responsible for the state of the high street shops closing down unfortunately.



Only partly as many high Street shops don't make enough effort to compete. I've a foot in both camps. I'll buy things online which don't need to be seen first but clothes, for example, I want to touch, feel and try on. It seems to me there's as much hassle in sending it all back as there is going to the shops.

I do like Next online. I often go to Next to try things on and then order online as the colour range is often greater online than in store.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jul 2019)

Up, dog walked and sitting on my lap at the moment . Wet outside but not raining. Now, what shall I do next?


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds like fun. My dad won his local flower show several years in a row. He kept a lovely mixed garden when he was younger.



It could be. Mrs P has a lovely flower garden and my allotment is good. Because I'm a retired horticulturalist I apply professional knowledge which many obviously don't have.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It could be. Mrs P has a lovely flower garden and my allotment is good. Because I'm a retired horticulturalist I apply professional knowledge which many obviously don't have.


Dad was amazing. Going a walk with him he seemed to know the names of every tree and plant. He had some lovely apple trees in the garden too and did all his own grafting and his pals got grafts for their own trees too. There was usually too much veg to use it all so the neighbours and myself benefitted from it too.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2019)

Just a thought about online buying. My eldest son has a senior position with a major clothing brand supplying in to both independent and chain stores.

With some of the major chain retailers if an item is returned to a store the value of the item is deducted from that store's turnover. If one buys online it's always better to return via post as returning to store contributes to lowering it's profitability and threatens the high Street position.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Dad was amazing. Going a walk with him he seemed to know the names of every tree and plant. He had some lovely apple trees in the garden too and did all his own grafting and his pals got grafts for their own trees too. There was usually too much veg to use it all so the neighbours and myself benefitted from it too.



He sounds like someone who really knew his stuff. I used to be able to graft but that was a very long time ago. Generally we get a good surplus, I enjoy giving veggies and fruit to friends and feed my freezer for the winter. Loads of gooseberries, peas, beans and kale going in at the moment.

One odd thing. People ask me plant names and I'm finding since I retired I'm forgetting more and more. I look at plants thinking I know that but can't recall it's name. Embarrassing.

Right ironing time.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. What's the worst thing you can do on a Sunday morning? Well, I'm being dragged against my will to I..f**king..KEA


Hahaha.....even Mrs D laughed at that. We both detest the place.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> feed my freezer for the winter. Loads of gooseberries, peas, beans and kale going in at the moment.
> .



Uhhm sounds lovely. Gooseberry and pea soup....yummy.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (28 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. What's the worst thing you can do on a Sunday morning? Well, I'm being dragged against my will to I..f**king..KEA


Take a paper, a flask and settle down in one of their room displays.

Job jobbed


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2019)

I only went to an IKEA shop once, when they first opened. Didn't buy a anything and never went back a 2nd time. If you want to buy something different to everyone else, then the worst place you could go is there.

Like Mo I always buy most of what I want online. I even buy my bloomers online as it would be embarassing to go Into a shop and having to ask about bloomers that are not continental size, but the size of a continent.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. What's the worst thing you can do on a Sunday morning? Well, I'm being dragged against my will to I..f**king..KEA


The nearest one to us is in Warrington so much too far to ever go there, pleased to say.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> The nearest one to us is in Warrington so much too far to ever go there, pleased to say.


I live near there and wont go.
(One of) the worst things about the place is, its a one way system. You cannot eg go in, buy a set of coffee mugs then go to the till. You are forced to go via every single floor/section/item. You are in a conveyor belt of zombies who are being forced to do exactly the same as you. Dreadful.
IMO of course


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I only went to an IKEA shop once, when they first opened. Didn't buy a anything and never went back a 2nd time. If you want to buy something different to everyone else, then the worst place you could go is there.
> 
> Like Mo I always buy most of what I want online. I even buy my bloomers online as it would be embarassing to go Into a shop and having to ask about bloomers that are not continental size, but the size of a continent.


Which reminds me. What do you want me to do with the bloomers you left here?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Which reminds me. What do you want me to do with the bloomers you left here?




You can use them as a tent.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I live near there and wont go.
> (One of) the worst things about the place is, its a one way system. You cannot eg go in, buy a set of coffee mugs then go to the till. You are forced to go via every single floor/section/item. You are in a conveyor belt of zombies who are being forced to do exactly the same as you. Dreadful.
> IMO of course


I left/exited the nearest one(Bradford) the same route I went in.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> I left/exited the nearest one(Bradford) the same route I went in.


You need to sell that route. You could have a stand outside the door selling "how to escape" leaflets. You would earn more than Gareth Bale


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2019)

Sunday lunch is on it's way.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2019)

Quote: 'For the smaller appetite - £7.50'


The White Lion, Broadwindsor, Dorset.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Jul 2019)

great day at the North Berwick beach with our grandsons.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Unusually for a female............I hate shops! Everything I buy is online these days apart from some local grocery shopping. I suppose it's people like me who are responsible for the state of the high street shops closing down unfortunately.



You must be related to my wife then!

She cannot stand shopping of any kind - food, clothes, cars; anything!

Pretty much 100% online although the other day she did buy 2 pairs of shoes from the Clarks outlet near us that were originally £112.50 for the pair but were reduced to £22.50 for both. Bonkers!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I only went to an IKEA shop once, when they first opened. Didn't buy a anything and never went back a 2nd time. If you want to buy something different to everyone else, then the worst place you could go is there.
> 
> Like Mo I always buy most of what I want online. I even buy my bloomers online as it would be embarassing to go Into a shop and having to ask about bloomers that are not continental size, but the size of a continent.



Hideous place (IKEA) - went to the Newcastle one years ago. Never again!


----------



## GM (28 Jul 2019)

Phew... That was close, she managed to order on line, so I took the dog out for a run quickly before she changed her mind.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (28 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I live near there and wont go.
> (One of) the worst things about the place is, its a one way system. You cannot eg go in, buy a set of coffee mugs then go to the till. You are forced to go via every single floor/section/item. You are in a conveyor belt of zombies who are being forced to do exactly the same as you. Dreadful.
> IMO of course


Man up, be strong. Here's some inspiration:


View: https://youtu.be/beN7FftWNCM


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I only went to an IKEA shop once, when they first opened. Didn't buy a anything and never went back a 2nd time. If you want to buy something different to everyone else, then the worst place you could go is there.
> 
> Like Mo I always buy most of what I want online. I even buy my bloomers online as it would be embarassing to go Into a shop and having to ask about bloomers that are not continental size, but the size of a continent.



I went in the Coventry one once for work, and that's the only time I've been in an IKEA, I used to work in an engineering firm as a labourer/driver and used to do all sorts of errands as well as delivery/collections.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Uhhm sounds lovely. Gooseberry and pea soup....yummy.



Recipe please?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Recipe please?


Quite simple really.
It does have other ingredients.
1 lb of gooseberries
1 can of mushy peas
3 cans of baked beans
1 lb of sprouts
Suger, salt and pepper to taste.
Boil for 24 hours then sieve through a pair of Welshie's unwashed bloomers (i can loan you a pair).
Allow to cool then enjoy.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jul 2019)

Never been to Ikea what do they sell


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Quite simple really.
> It does have other ingredients.
> 1 lb of gooseberries
> 1 can of mushy peas
> ...


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Never been to Ikea what do they sell


Meatballs.....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (28 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Meatballs.....


No need for that now - it was a perfectly civil question.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Meatballs.....


I don't eat meatballs, so I'm glad I haven't been there.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2019)

@Dave7 sounds great. Would you like to pop round and be my taster?

As an aside one usually sieves through a sieve and strains through material........just saying.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It seems summers off



Haven't had much of one


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning everyone.
> Wet here also.
> Big decision today. 3 choices.
> Go for a 60 mile ride
> ...



How did Welshies bloomers go then?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 sounds great. Would you like to pop round and be my taster?
> 
> As an aside one usually sieves through a sieve and strains through material........just saying.


The bloomers she left here are full of holes so technically I could do either.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How did Welshies bloomers go then?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 477408




They are rather fetching even if I do say so myself. But the leg bit isn't long enough. They should go down to the knee to be decent bloomers


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2019)

Perking up a bit as the amitriptyline wears off...only to have to take it again in an hour or two. Currently in bed watching the F1.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2019)

What a dull day this has been - weather has been lack-lustre today, overcast, occasional drizzle and not a hint of sun. It has sucked the life out of us tbh.

Quarter past eight and we have lights on in the house as it's that dark and the heating on as it's that chilly - gloomy, gloomy, gloomy!

I'm feeling the need to get in the car and head to the Spar a few miles away for some Choc Chip Cookies.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What a dull day this has been - weather has been lack-lustre today, overcast, occasional drizzle and not a hint of sun. It has sucked the life out of us tbh.
> 
> Quarter past eight and we have lights on in the house as it's that dark and the heating on as it's that chilly - gloomy, gloomy, gloomy!
> 
> I'm feeling the need to get in the car and head to the Spar a few miles away for some Choc Chip Cookies.


Plain or milk?


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jul 2019)

I'm back home


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm feeling the need to get in the car and head to the Spar a few miles away for some Choc Chip Cookies.


Must be something in the air.............I've had a bad case of the munchies today!


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be something in the air...........



Yeah, sorry about that.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Yeah, sorry about that.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be something in the air.............I've had a bad case of the munchies today!



I have the munchies most days.


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I have the munchies most days.



It's all that marrijuarna what you smoke


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> It's all that marrijuarna what you smoke



I've never smoked it, I don't smoke anything, I gave up cigarettes in 1977, and haven't smoked since.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I've never smoked it, I don't smoke anything, I gave up cigarettes in 1977, and haven't smoked since.


I'm a child of the 60s - I've tried most things.


----------



## GM (28 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm a child of the 60s - I've tried most things.




 Good man, that's the spirit!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm a child of the 60s - I've tried most things.


Running, cycling?


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2019)

GM said:


> Good man, that's the spirit!


Sex and drugs and Rock 'n Roll.
Live fast and die young didn't work out for me, so now I'm working on live slow and die old.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm a child of the 60s - I've tried most things.


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm a child of the 60s - I've tried most things.



Is that why your farts are silent?


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Is that why your farts are silent?


Whoosh!........


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jul 2019)

Morning


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2019)

Morning. Another really humid and muggy one here. I couldn't imagine living in countries that are like this all the time.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2019)

Hello world. 

It rained hard all night but seems to be getting brighter. Forecast is 8.00 48% chance of rain down to 15% at 11.00

I'm riding at 8.30! Crazy, totally crazy. 

Winter bike today. Mudguards and what have you?


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2019)

Morning all fellow members. It's nice and sunny here. After the normal couple of hours dog walking, I shall be out on the bike for an hour or so and then meeting my son for a burrito before he goes to work for his late shift. A pretty full on morning and early afternoon awaits.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2019)




----------



## numbnuts (29 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 477462


And the Lord said “come forth” and you came fifth and lost the race


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2019)

Good morning, bright and sunny here, but a bit cool, ideal for a bike ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2019)

Looks like today is going to be nice here, but Tuesday we can expect high winds, rain, hail.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2019)

Morning all.
Pikey Pensioners hit the road in a couple of hours. Should be back home about 1pm.
We've had a really good 3 weeks.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2019)

There is a strange bright orange thing in the sky...... very scary.
Rained solid all night (again) but stopped now. I will get a ride in but probably just a 15-20 miler. I need to start building miles up as I have got into the habbit of shorter ones. Not much chance this week though as its a bad forcast.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> There is a strange bright orange thing in the sky...... very scary.
> Rained solid all night (again) but stopped now. I will get a ride in but probably just a 15-20 miler. I need to start building miles up as I have got into the habbit of shorter ones. Not much chance this week though as its a bad forcast.


Nun the wiser.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2019)

My planned bimble turned into 20 minutes only as there are roadworks on the main road and a convoy system is in place. Still 20 minutes is 20 minutes as they say


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My planned bimble turned into 20 minutes only as there are roadworks on the main road and a convoy system is in place. Still 20 minutes is 20 minutes as they say


In total, or both directions.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jul 2019)

More shades of grey today.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> In total, or both directions.



In total I am afraid.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> In total I am afraid.


I dunno


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2019)

Newsflash. I may be changing cars.


----------



## gavroche (29 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Newsflash. I may be changing cars.


What? Both of them? Going electric are you?


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2019)

Well, interesting times.

My Dad is keen to pass around some of his cash so the tax man doesnt dig in when he karks it. To that end he's bought Mrs D a new Volvo XC90 T8 which arrives in September. That's a 25 mile electric range, so she can get to work and halfway home on battery power

Meanwhile, my Stepmum isn't well and when her licence expires in October she's probably going to quit driving rather than renew it. She has a 2009 XC90 R Design 2.4D, and my Dad has just asked me this morning if I want it. He even said he'd get it serviced and put 4 x new boots on it. They've owned it from new and it has a full main dealer history.

I'm in 2 minds. It's a planet killer, but I don't do 1500 miles a year these days so pollution isnt a major consideration. On the plus side, I've just had an insurance quote for 199 and some pence fully comp on it, so I'll probably have it and sell the Smart. Itll be much better for lugging my SAR gear as well - by the time the boot and passenger seat are full up there isn't a lot of room for me! DVD player built into the seats will keep Mini D happy, and the slush box would be nice with my shoulder.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jul 2019)

Just replaced the rear indicator on my trike one of them backed up before I went away and a replacement came today


----------



## Cavalol (29 Jul 2019)

Sold my car to a lad today and delivered to him as it was only two or three miles away and weather nice for the walk home. As we were doing the paperwork, I noticed a piano and his mate got me to bash three keys in a certain order, while he did another three. It was a great laugh, I can't play musical instruments to save my life, but we made a passable short tune.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2019)

And todays news.
1. Got a 23 miler in.
2. At the start one of thr first sites was
our pikey barsteward friends have set
up camp on the local football pitch. I
cant be certain but I think one of them
was @Dirk
they have also cut the MASSIVE chain
from a barrier and invaded a private
road.
3. I seem to have taken a wrong turn
and ended up in Peru.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And todays news.
> 1. Got a 23 miler in.
> 2. At the start one of thr first sites was
> our pikey barsteward friends have set
> ...


Not me matey - I'm back home now.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> Not me matey - I'm back home now.


One of your pikey friends then ??


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> One of your pikey friends then ??


Only if they have a bit of spare tarmac left over, Sor.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My planned bimble turned into 20 minutes only as there are roadworks on the main road and a convoy system is in place. Still 20 minutes is 20 minutes as they say



My little 40 miles straight to and from the cafe turned into 51 miles, I rode straight to the cafe but couldn't resist a meander on the way back, it also included a dual carriageway section of the A5, a hundred yards up from a roundabout theres a lane on the right that takes me back onto the lanes, I knew they were working up there but thought I could get through on the bike but they had got it totally closed up, so I thought I can use the lane on the left a bit further up but they had that one closed of as well, I ended up doing several miles to the next turn. Apart from that it was a good ride, sunny, cool and a bit breezy but very enjoyable.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I only went to an IKEA shop once, when they first opened. Didn't buy a anything and never went back a 2nd time. If you want to buy something different to everyone else, then the worst place you could go is there.
> 
> Like Mo I always buy most of what I want online. I even buy my bloomers online as it would be embarassing to go Into a shop and having to ask about bloomers that are not continental size, but the size of a continent.


There's an English neighbour a few clicks drive away who has a special loathing reserved for IKEA visits. He is about 72 years but fit as a butchers dog and just vaults over the ridiculous chicane that leads to the tills leaving his wife to soldier on with the trolley.
Reminds me of the ghost train at Llandudno pier in the 70's, my brother and someone I know would jump off and kick 7 bells out of the scary features then escape through a service door.


----------



## gavroche (29 Jul 2019)

Beautiful day today and I hope it last till tomorrow, at least in Chester as I am taking three of my grandchildren to the zoo there. Should be a good day and looking forward to it.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> Beautiful day today and I hope it last till tomorrow, at least in Chester as I am taking three of my grandchildren to the zoo there. Should be a good day and looking forward to it.



A place I want to visit at some point


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> A place I want to visit at some point


Well worth it. We have been at least 4 times.
School holidays.....it will be rammed.
Enjoy it @gavroche


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2019)

I'm sweating like Jean Claud Juncker when Boris rings.


----------



## postman (29 Jul 2019)

Ok Postman has an important day tomorrow,hospital,then a few diy jobs if all is ok.Then i have marked out a PIE RIDE in memory of my neighbour and our pal Vernon.I intend to do one each year till i can no longer get my leg over.So it is to Skipton which has one of his fave pie shops.I know i can get to there,then i can decide to either train it back or reverse the route and make it a 64 mile ride.Next two weeks i will be doing it,retirement ain't it grand.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2019)

Sod it. Talked it over with Mrs D, gonna accept my old fellers kind offer. Its one of these, identical, although mine has number plates...







Smart will be for sale early September if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Sod it. Talked it over with Mrs D, gonna accept my old fellers kind offer. Its one of these, identical, although mine has number plates...
> 
> View attachment 477585
> 
> ...


You'll kill all the Polar Bears ya heartless bastard!
I don't know how you'll live with yerself. *








*And it's red!


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2019)

Aye, my new found environmental conscience did quail at the thought, but I do so little mileage it's really a non issue. It'll be garaged and kept on a float charger so shouldn't suffer from standing idle for a month at a time. 

It'll be cracking for SAR callouts and camping.


----------



## postman (29 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Sod it. Talked it over with Mrs D, gonna accept my old fellers kind offer. Its one of these, identical, although mine has number plates...
> 
> View attachment 477585
> 
> ...




It's it's a ccccar.A bigger one.You will need a larger garage more expense.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2019)

Car taxis going to be the real expense. From zero to £28 a month. It'll use twice as much fuel, but when you're averaging 100 miles a month that's not an issue. Dad is going to get it serviced and 4 new boots before slinging it my way so it's a year before I need to worry about that.

If I get this job I wont be driving the 300 metres to work though.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2019)

What about the children?! Have you no heart?


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2019)

Built in child seat! The back rest of the centre rear seat openss to reveal it.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2019)

It's started to rain here.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2019)

Sunny here in Poshshire. It's a council tax thing.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Sunny here in Poshshire. It's a council tax thing.



So we can take the mick out of you now for spouting all that crap about gas guzzlers.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2019)

You can, although I my defence owning a gas guzzler and not using it is perhaps better than owning one and doing the school run. 

If it weren't for the prospect of SAR callouts I wouldn't have a car at all, would have no need or desire for one,


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2019)

You could keep the Smart car, tow it to within 5 miles of your SAR meetings then drive it the final leg. Best of both worlds. Drive a decent motor whilst keeping your green credentials.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> So we can take the mick out of you now for spouting all that crap about gas guzzlers.


He’s gone way down in my estimations..........he’ll be telling us next that he doesn’t even wear y-fronts!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Ok Postman has an important day tomorrow,hospital,then a few diy jobs if all is ok.Then i have marked out a PIE RIDE in memory of my neighbour and our pal Vernon.I intend to do one each year *till i can no longer get my leg over.* So it is to Skipton which has one of his fave pie shops.I know i can get to there,then i can decide to either train it back or reverse the route and make it a 64 mile ride.Next two weeks i will be doing it,retirement ain't it grand.


You can get a step through when that happens.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> He’s gone way down in my estimations..........he’ll be telling us next that he doesn’t even wear y-fronts!



Hey baby, I don't just wear them - I model them for a select few lucky ladies


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Hey baby, I don't just wear them - I model them for a select few lucky ladies




I'd rather you didn't. I was just a bit sick in my mouth then.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2019)

Y-Fronts & Bloomers. What next?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Y-Fronts & Bloomers. What next?


I know.......this thread is pants!


----------



## Ian H (29 Jul 2019)

It feels a little embarrassing, explaining to the consultant that, yes I am a pensioner, yes I have just broken my ankle falling over, and yes, I am hoping to ride 1200km next month (actually about 1600km, but I didn't tell him that). It's not a bad break, and I have a good physio, so see how it goes.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I know.......this thread is pants!


Maggie Murphy's?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Sod it. Talked it over with Mrs D, gonna accept my old fellers kind offer. Its one of these, identical, although mine has number plates...
> 
> View attachment 477585
> 
> ...



Greta will take you down.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's started to rain here.



It's those bloody great big Volvos - don't cha know.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Greta will take you down.



Don't be silly. I'm far too old for her.


----------



## Cavalol (29 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> Beautiful day today and I hope it last till tomorrow, at least in Chester as I am taking three of my grandchildren to the zoo there. Should be a good day and looking forward to it.



Sadly, there's talk of thunder tomorrow. There's stacks to do at the zoo though, get on the boats at 'Islands' and the butterfly house is great.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like today is going to be nice here, but Tuesday we can expect high winds, rain, hail.



Looks like its unsettled for most of the week


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'd rather you didn't. I was just a bit sick in my mouth then.



Oh yeah?


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night SvenBot.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night MaryEllen


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2019)

So at 5.12am what can one do?

Oh yes, clean and trim the pounds and pounds of gooseberries picked last night. Still at least I can watch Stranger Things in peace.......halfway through Season 2.

It's raining and I'm feeling generally unhappy with the world. 

Morning guys.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2019)

Up and ready,off for a swim soon and refelting the side of the shed roof we did not get done yesterday is the plan for today. It has been raining hard, the roads are filthy and I washed my car last night, that was a waste of time.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2019)

Morning. I'm up and about already too. 

Having some Weetabix and a mug of tea then I shall decide if I can be bothered getting a bike out for a bimble.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2019)

Morning


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2019)

Good morning. No rain here. we have blue skies.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> So at 5.12am what can one do?
> 
> Oh yes, clean and trim the pounds and pounds of gooseberries picked last night. Still at least I can watch Stranger Things in peace.......halfway through Season 2.
> 
> ...




Is stranger things any good?


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## gavroche (30 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


Don't be rude. TMI.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2019)

Good morning. It is sunny at the moment but it is not set to last. Rain is forecast for later on. A domestic day is on the books for today. I may be out on the bike this afternoon between showers.


----------



## gavroche (30 Jul 2019)

Good morning. Both grandchildren still asleep. Jack missed his mum last night as it was his first night away from home but fast asleep still. Weather ok here so far. Should hit the road to Chester at about 9 / 9.30am after picking up the third grandchild who only lives a mile down the road. The zoo opens at 10.


----------



## Mart44 (30 Jul 2019)

Good morning - Windy, cloudy but still dry. Rain is in the forecast though. Supermarket day today. I hope we can dodge the predicted showers.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. Both grandchildren still asleep. Jack missed his mum last night as it was his first night away from home but fast asleep still. Weather ok here so far. Should hit the road to Chester at about 9 / 9.30am after picking up the third grandchild who only lives a mile down the road. The zoo opens at 10.




The first time is always hard on a child. After this, it will be a piece of cake especially if your going to be taking him somewhere nice.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2019)

Morning all. 
Bit of caravan fettling and cleaning today.
There's always something to do after a trip away. Today's jobs are fixing the automatic wardrobe light which has decided to stop working, fixing a cracked seat support, fixing the offside wheel arch trim which has come loose for some reason and sorting out the fridge which has come slightly loose on its' mountings. Sounds a lot, but about par for the course for a 3 week, 3 centre holiday with a fair bit of towing. Caravan quality is pretty poor generally across all makes and models.
Oh - then I've got to give it a deep interior clean and an exterior wash & polish.
Think I'll need another holiday after that lot!


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Sadly, there's talk of thunder tomorrow. and the butterfly house is great.


Not if you are Mrs D its not. When we went she assumed they were all behind glass . She totally freaked when one landed on her and she demanded they open the "entrance" door. They said "sorry madam, you will have to use the far exit door". She said "if you dont want a load of squashed butterflies......." ....they opened the "entrance" door for her.
I met her after enjoying 45 minutes in there.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I'm up and about already too.
> 
> Having some Weetabix and a mug of tea then I shall decide if I can be bothered getting a bike out for a bimble.


No porridge ??


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. Both grandchildren still asleep. Jack missed his mum last night as it was his first night away from home but fast asleep still. Weather ok here so far. Should hit the road to Chester at about 9 / 9.30am after picking up the third grandchild who only lives a mile down the road. The zoo opens at 10.


Make sure you are early, that car park gets very busy.
And have your big wallet with you


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Make sure you are early, that car park gets very busy.
> And have your big wallet with you




He will need to have his big girl pants on as well so that he can he prepared for tantrums and melt downs due to a real sugar rush and overload.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2019)

A quick good morning to all. Bit of cereal will be devoured then got to bag a load of rubbish left over from emptying the pond (membrane & protector) then off to the tip. I was worried about polluting the earth but if everyone is buying massive vehicles that do 6 mph and murder an average of 1.7 Polar Bears every day then I suppose its ok 
Then a trip tp Costco, hopefully before the lightning arrives.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2019)

Muttley walked, granola consumed, house tidied. Really feel spaced on these tablets, not good at all. Sure, they help my shoulder pain, but at what cost?


----------



## The Rover (30 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Muttley walked, granola consumed, house tidied. Really feel spaced on these tablets, not good at all. Sure, they help my shoulder pain, but at what cost?



We appear to have similar lives! I’m currently a PS just starting the IHR process after an injury at work, 4 shoulder ops in 5 years. ( along with a diagnosis of fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue ).

I may request to join this band of Merry men or ladies in a few months!


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2019)

Yeah, briefly PS then DS, then I opted for a medical rather than risk Tom Winsor shafting me. On the plus side it was a work injury HR couldn't ultimately shaft me for repeated absences for surgery etc, though they did try. The Fed were as much use as a condom at an erectile dysfunction group orgy.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2019)

We has  and I've just had breakfast, I think I'll make a chocolate cake today


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2019)

The Rover said:


> We appear to have similar lives! I’m currently a PS just starting the IHR process after an injury at work, 4 shoulder ops in 5 years. ( along with a diagnosis of fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue ).
> 
> I may request to join this band of Merry men or ladies in a few months!




They are all old women.....even or especially the men.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2019)

If @The Rover is to join our merry gang he will need start wearing Y fronts or bloomers.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Muttley walked, granola consumed, house tidied. Really feel spaced on these tablets, not good at all. Sure, they help my shoulder pain, but at what cost?


One of the side effects is that they can severely affect ones moral compass; especially with regard to environmental issues.
This can result in such things as people wanting to own big gas guzzling vehicles when otherwise they would have baulked at the idea........


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2019)

I've just checked the leaflet that came with the tabs - "Warning! This medication may cause the user to acquire 2 & 1/4 tonne trucks."


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I've just checked the leaflet that came with the tabs - "Warning! This medication may cause the user to acquire 2 & 1/4 tonne trucks."


QED.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qxrJrg82R2A


Possibly Not Safe For Work.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2019)

Phew.............just shy of 52 hilly miles done. A gorgeous morning with lovely scenery though and wasn't too warm until the last few miles.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is stranger things any good?



It's good but for me not to sit down and watch. I've been top and tailing gooseberries***, preparing peas for freezing, ironing etc. at the same time. I've watched Series 1&2 in a week.

The programme centres around a group of geeky teenagers and it's American so you can guess how it comes across. Worth watching when you're doing stuff. I've got Series 3 but will wait a while before watching.

It was recommended to me by son (33), his GF (32) and my great friend (41). Big age difference.

*** 30lbs weight!!!!


----------



## The Rover (30 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> If @The Rover is to join our merry gang he will need start wearing Y fronts or bloomers.



I'm ahead of the game......


----------



## Cavalol (30 Jul 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. Both grandchildren still asleep. Jack missed his mum last night as it was his first night away from home but fast asleep still. Weather ok here so far. Should hit the road to Chester at about 9 / 9.30am after picking up the third grandchild who only lives a mile down the road. The zoo opens at 10.



You're laughing if it stays like this, beautiful day so far. Few clouds over head now but still quite bright and warm.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2019)

The Rover said:


> I'm ahead of the game......



Ah, a bloomers man.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2019)

The Rover said:


> I'm ahead of the game......




Then you will fit right in with all the other old women on here.


----------



## The Rover (30 Jul 2019)

Does age matter? 

Am I the youngest at 46?!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2019)

The Rover said:


> Does age matter?
> 
> Am I the youngest at 46?!




Drago won't be happy. You are younger than he is. .


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

Drago's morning workout.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jul 2019)

Exciting news here - it's raining yet again.   

Gosh - how the grass will grow and grow and grow...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jul 2019)

The Rover said:


> Does age matter?
> 
> Am I the youngest at 46?!




You're aging well looking at your avatar.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2019)

It has been raining here all afternoon.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It has been raining here all afternoon.



I see your rain and I up it with peals of thunder and bolts of lightening. 

***

I'm bored and I'm really only on here trying to put off a dreaded session on the turbo ilo a proper ride.

I think I'd better tog up, crank the music up and crack on; otherwise I'll never be slim(er) and beautiful(er).


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm bored and I'm really only on here trying to put off a dreaded session on the turbo ilo a proper ride.


Hats off to anyone that can cope with these things! I have tried, and just can't cope with exercising indoors or on static machines of any kind. I'd rather even go a walk in the pouring rain.


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It has been raining here all afternoon.



Rain here started while I was at yoga this morning and we've had heavy rain continually all afternoon. I've been doing the housework this afternoon, bed changed, washing machine on, bathroom cleaned, floors mopped, carpets vacuumed and I'm about to start the polishing.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I see your rain and I up it with peals of thunder and bolts of lightening.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...




Ok. You win.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2019)

It has rained all day here. After a quick trip to the grocers and the barbers for a trim up, MrsP and myself have slobbed in front of the TV catching up on a few things. Spurs now on ITV4 playing Real Madrid.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2019)

Spent all day chilling. Legs feel very,,very weak, which is another amitriptyline side effect.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Spent all day chilling. Legs feel very,,very weak, which is another amitriptyline side effect.


What milligrams are you on ?


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2019)

Stand by...


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2019)

...10mg, once a day. Lowish dose, I think, but it works best that way as a painkiller. To be fair, it does the pain pretty well.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> ...10mg, once a day. Lowish dose, I think, but it works best that way as a painkiller. To be fair, it does the pain pretty well.


I take 10mg to help me sleep every night, when I damaged my spine I was on 100 mg per day, after a while you get use to them and feel OK.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. No rain here. we have blue skies.



Did it stay the same all day or?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!



Fully?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He will need to have his big girl pants on as well so that he can he prepared for tantrums and melt downs due to a real sugar rush and overload.



You could lend him some


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It has been raining here all afternoon.



I knew it would change


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Hats off to anyone that can cope with these things! I have tried, and just can't cope with exercising indoors or on static machines of any kind. I'd rather even go a walk in the pouring rain.



It is indeed a horrible device - as is its mate the all singing and dancing running machine that it lives with.

However, they are both infinitely less horrible than flies.


----------



## gavroche (30 Jul 2019)

Back from the zoo and grandchildren gone home now. Had a great day out with them and even the weather was good apart from 10 minutes of light rain. Apparently, they had thunder, lightning and heavy rain back home!!


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I take 10mg to help me sleep every night, when I damaged my spine I was on 100 mg per day, after a while you get use to them and feel OK.



Flaming hell Mr Nuts, you must've been sheet faced!


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It is indeed a horrible device - as is its mate the all singing and dancing running machine that it lives with.
> 
> However, they are both infinitely less horrible than flies.


How do you exercise using flies?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

*Dormant Volcano For Sale*


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> *Dormant Volcano For Sale*
> View attachment 477781


Safe to build on do you think? Lol


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Safe to build on do you think? Lol


Maybe. The SSSI might place restrictions, but not been able to get an answer for building on a volcano though. Planning have never been asked before.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2019)

That nothing. Scientists have recently designated my Y fronts as an active volcano.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> That nothing. Scientists have recently designated my Y fronts as an active volcano.


Not an SSSI??


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2019)

Yes, an SSSSSI. A Site of Special Smelly Sheet Stained Interest.


----------



## Slow But Determined (30 Jul 2019)

Following on from the last post and the over 60's will understand have people come up with varied and ingenious inventions for catching their "business" when doing their bowel cancer test samples.

Hard mouse mats work well as they catch your masterpiece giving you time to obtain your sample pieces and then just lift one end of the mat up and your log rolls away.

You under 60's have it all to look forward to!!!!


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Following on from the last post and the over 60's will understand have people come up with varied and ingenious inventions for catching their "business" when doing their bowel cancer test samples.
> 
> Hard mouse mats work well as they catch your masterpiece giving you time to obtain your sample pieces and then just lift one end of the mat up and your log rolls away.
> 
> You under 60's have it all to look forward to!!!!


One word for that,
Tupperware.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2019)

Not for me. I can just take a scraping from my Y fronts.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Rain here started while I was at yoga this morning and we've had heavy rain continually all afternoon. I've been doing the housework this afternoon, bed changed, washing machine on, bathroom cleaned, floors mopped, carpets vacuumed and I'm about to start the polishing.



Me too. Entire house cleaned except for loft bedroom. I even cleaned out the powder dispenser in the washing machine - it was disgusting!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Following on from the last post and the over 60's will understand have people come up with varied and ingenious inventions for catching their "business" when doing their bowel cancer test samples.
> 
> Hard mouse mats work well as they catch your masterpiece giving you time to obtain your sample pieces and then just lift one end of the mat up and your log rolls away.
> 
> You under 60's have it all to look forward to!!!!



Many sheets of folded loo roll


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Me too. Entire house cleaned except for loft bedroom. I even cleaned out the powder dispenser in the washing machine - it was disgusting!


Drawer as well!


----------



## Slow But Determined (30 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> One word for that,
> Tupperware.



Do you freeze it and keep it for next time!!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Drawer as well!



Of course.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night MaryEllen


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Do you freeze it and keep it for next time!!


Better you don't know.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Following on from the last post and the over 60's will understand have people come up with varied and ingenious inventions for catching their "business" when doing their bowel cancer test samples.
> 
> Hard mouse mats work well as they catch your masterpiece giving you time to obtain your sample pieces and then just lift one end of the mat up and your log rolls away.
> 
> You under 60's have it all to look forward to!!!!


Pooh Sticks.


----------



## pjd57 (30 Jul 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Following on from the last post and the over 60's will understand have people come up with varied and ingenious inventions for catching their "business" when doing their bowel cancer test samples.
> 
> Hard mouse mats work well as they catch your masterpiece giving you time to obtain your sample pieces and then just lift one end of the mat up and your log rolls away.
> 
> You under 60's have it all to look forward to!!!!




Over 50's in Scotland.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2019)

Good morning. I appear to be the first poster this morning. 

Decidedly damp here. We had quite a lot of rain last night.


----------



## The Jogger (31 Jul 2019)

Morning all, cloudy but dry here. Taking oldies for med appointments in the morning then out for a canal ride later. Daughter and son in law visiting their oldies tonight (us) staying over and then taking their surf boards which they keep here down to Newquay tomorrow. They are strapping them to the top of my daughters Fiat 500, that'll be an interesting journey.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's good but for me not to sit down and watch. I've been top and tailing gooseberries***, preparing peas for freezing, ironing etc. at the same time. I've watched Series 1&2 in a week.
> 
> The programme centres around a group of geeky teenagers and it's American so you can guess how it comes across. Worth watching when you're doing stuff. I've got Series 3 but will wait a while before watching.
> 
> ...


Gooseberries is/are one of the few fruits I have never really liked** since a kid. I think its the texture and (from memory) they are 'tarty'.
**so no need to worry that I wiĺ knock on your door, bag in hand.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Gooseberries is/are one of the few fruits I have never really like** since a kid. I think its the texture and (from memory) they are 'tarty'.
> **so no need to worry that I wiĺ knock on your door, bag in hand.


They're are not too bad if they are really ripe and sweet, but if you attempt them too soon they certainly are tart!

My least favourite fruit is raspberries.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Hats off to anyone that can cope with these things! I have tried, and just can't cope with exercising indoors or on static machines of any kind. I'd rather even go a walk in the pouring rain.


I use my exercise bike over winter. I enjoy up to 30 minutes before getting bored.
Mine is in the spare bedroom looking up the close so I can put some good music on and have a good nosey while keeping fit


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I use my exercise bike over winter. I enjoy up to 30 minutes before getting bored.
> Mine is in the spare bedroom looking up the close so I can put some good music on and have a good nosey while keeping fit


Mine is stuck at the back of the garage gathering dust and will never be used again.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2019)

The Jogger said:


> Morning all, cloudy but dry here. Taking oldies for med appointments in the morning then out for a canal ride later. Daughter and son in law visiting their oldies tonight (us) staying over and then taking their surf boards which they keep here down to Newquay tomorrow. They are strapping them to the top of my daughters Fiat 500, that'll be an interesting journey.


Should save on fuel as they take off and float over the hills.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2019)

Morning all .
I was knackered yesterday after clearing up all the rubbish from the old pond. Still, it all looks better now.
So early bed last night, good sleep and up early today.
Coffee consumed (ive been back on tea lately) and a BIIIIG decision to make. Its golf day!!!! Everywhere is as soggy as Dragos undies and more rain is forcast. So to play or not to play........watch this space.
Have a good day


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Mine is stuck at the back of the garage gathering dust and will never be used again.



I have a turbo trainer in the shed, gets used in the winter and I can manage about an hour before I get bored, when I was riding with the club some of the people I rode with used to do two and three hour turbo sessions.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2019)

Morning folks , dry and windy here, rain forecast for about dinner time, going to rain for a couple of hours according to the forecast, washings out for a blow.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2019)




----------



## numbnuts (31 Jul 2019)

Morning


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2019)

No weights today. Still feel a bit strange from these tablets.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jul 2019)

Broad beans are ready to pick so out with the big bucket and then all the work of preparing them for the freezer. Not long finished last years crop. Good job I like them to eat.


----------



## Paulus (31 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> They're are not too bad if they are really ripe and sweet, but if you attempt them too soon they certainly are tart!
> 
> My least favourite fruit is raspberries.


I love all soft fruit, the secret is to get them when they are ripe. Even a day before can make all the difference to the taste.

Good morning all fellow students of the later life expertise. The weather does not know what to do at the moment. It is grey one moment, sunny the next. It is warm but muggy. Some bike fettling to be done later. I have a Mercian bike that I bought 6 years back from fleabay, but it is really just a little too small. It is a 21 inch frame, which normally would suit. So, I am going to strip it down and use a couple of parts on another bike I have, and then try to sell the frame and components separately. I have tried to sell the bike as complete, but without any takers.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2019)

I've got 23 fruits on my Chilli plant and a gazillion more to come by the looks of it, bought for £2.99 from ALDI.


----------



## Paulus (31 Jul 2019)

My runner beans are a bit of a disaster this year. Lots of flowers but no beans. l have kept them watered well and fed.


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2019)

Going to strip and clean one of my rifles.


----------



## Mart44 (31 Jul 2019)

Good morning - Sunshine and clouds here this morning. I'll be riding to the allotment soon. I'm in charge of it for a couple of weeks seeing as how the owner won't be there. Got to make sure no plants dies on _my_ watch.  No plans to do anything apart from that.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Hunting rifle cleaned and carefully lubed.
> 
> View attachment 477824




Is that a silencer on the end?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Yes, that's a moderator on my end.
> 
> Thought I'd whip them all out for vigorous rub with a oil rag...
> 
> ...



My brother used to shoot with a target pistol - it was a fancy and strange looking contraption. Cost a small fortune - all I can remember is it was manufactured by a company beginning with F!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> They're are not too bad if they are really ripe and sweet, but if you attempt them too soon they certainly are tart!
> 
> My least favourite fruit is raspberries.



Oh dear! Gin & Tonics _have_ to have frozen raspberries in at our house. Lovely little things - the raspberries, not the G&T's as they're usually quite large.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Gooseberries is/are one of the few fruits I have never really liked** since a kid. I think its the texture and (from memory) they are 'tarty'.
> **so no need to worry that I wiĺ knock on your door, bag in hand.



I grow the usual green type which are quite tart but I also grow dessert gooseberries which are red turning to deep purple when slightly over ripe. The dessert gooseberry is sweet and quite delicious.

We freeze most of ours for tarts, crumbles and jam. I also make gooseberry gin, a good batch is quite superb.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Yes, that's a moderator on my end.



Good lord! This is one Moderator who definitely wouldn't want to be on your end.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2019)

Morning all. I'm nackered as I've been awake since 4.00am. Good opportunity to catch up all the cycle club admin.

It was grey, miserable and drizzly but the sky is clearing and the sun should shine soon.

I think I will go back to bed shortly.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Morning all. I'm nackered as I've been awake since 4.00am. Good opportunity to catch up all the cycle club admin.
> 
> It was grey, miserable and drizzly but the sky is clearing and the sun should shine soon.
> 
> I think I will go back to bed shortly.



I see that you have rendered the silent K obsolete - good move imo.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2019)

DVLA - RANT TIME!!!!!!!!

One aspect of my illness was to have a drain inserted in my head. Incidentally this leaves a sunken area in the top of one's head about the size of a 1p coin

Having a drain inserted results in the DVLA revoking one's driving licence for six months. Fair enough, that's the rules.

Two months ago I applied for a new licence. Yesterday I phoned, for about the sixth time, to check progress. I was told they had written to my consultant with questions yesterday! Two months it's taken to write a feckin' letter. My drain was removed on February 3rd meaning the six months is up on August 3rd. It looks like it will be another two months.

Took blood pressure after phone call and it was 193/89. I'm usually around 120/65. Angry doesn't come in to it.

I have downloaded the complaints procedure. The DVLA is bad for my health.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I see that you have rendered the silent K obsolete - good move imo.



Yeah, I've never been sure about that "k"


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> My brother used to shoot with a target pistol - it was a fancy and strange looking contraption. Cost a small fortune - all I can remember is it was manufactured by a company beginning with F!



Oh aye, some of the specialist target pistols are eye wateringly expensive, 5 grand or more. Mine is a cheapo Spa imported from Poland and worked on by myself, owes me about £200.

I love pistol shooting, but struggle getting a good stance with my elbow and shoulder problems. I'm an old fashioned boy and prefer Weaver, but I can't do it well now so I use the Chapman modified combat stance. No such problem with the rifles, and with the shotgun I can use a reduced charge load, which still busts clay as well as any other but doesn't kick so hard.


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good lord! This is one Moderator who definitely wouldn't want to be on your end.



Post of the day right there - nearly choked on my coffee laughing at that!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Oh aye, some of the specialist target pistols are eye wateringly expensive, 5 grand or more. Mine is a cheapo Spa imported from Poland and worked on by myself, owes me about £200.
> 
> I love pistol shooting, but struggle getting a good stance with my elbow and shoulder problems. I'm an old fashioned boy and prefer Weaver, but I can't do it well now so I use the Chapman modified combat stance. No such problem with the rifles, and with the shotgun I can use a reduced charge load, which still busts clay as well as any other but doesn't kick so hard.



I tried shooting clays some years back - hit the first three and then struggled for the rest of the hour I was there.

One of the experienced guys said that often happens - you instinctively know what to do and hit a few and then start to over-analyse it and then miss!

Same with Ten Pin Bowling too - at least for me.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've got 23 fruits on my Chilli plant and a gazillion more to come by the looks of it, bought for £2.99 from ALDI.


Chillies are fruit?


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Jul 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I appear to be the first poster this morning.
> 
> Decidedly damp here. We had quite a lot of rain last night.



As always


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Chillies are fruit?



Looks like they are - news to me. Looks like it was worth getting up today after all. 

https://spicyquest.com/are-chilies-fruits-or-vegetables/


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Chillies are fruit?


Yep


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2019)

When I was about 8 my Dad caught me arsing about with bullets, putting them in the vice in the shed and lighting them off with a hammer. Once his thermonuclear rage had subsided he realised that hed never stop me messing about with stuff like that if he simply tried to put his foot down, so he taught me to shoot and bough me an air rifle, and by God did he instill safety into me. When I was about 14 I graduated to rimfire .22, and got some good practice in with that.

When I joined the Army I was the only spud on our intake to qualify as marksman at the first try, so was wearing the crossed rifles badge before I'd even finished basic training. Would have loved a chance to get to the sniper school at Deal, but the chance never arose.

Ex Mrs D had an irrational fear of guns, so I kept my airguns but was never allowed a shotgun in the house. The new improved Mrs D is much more chilled, and having worked in Roads Policing was used to being around armed bobbies, so never batted an eyelid when I raised getting a shotgun. I bought the safe, installed it, jumped through the hoops and got my ticket, and she bought me a Beretta Silver Pigeon Sporter for Christmas. Theres a farm about 300 metres from here that does both competitions and casual clay shooting, and another about 300 metres in the opposite direction which does field trials, so in season I'm spoiled for choice.

Next village, about 2 miles away, there's an air gun club, some there most Sundays throwing lead about the landscape. Pretty good, £50 a year and shoot as much as I like on their rifle and pistol ranges. There's also a range in Northampton, and about once a month I meet my fellow rednecks there.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Looks like they are - news to me. Looks like it was worth getting up today after all.
> 
> https://spicyquest.com/are-chilies-fruits-or-vegetables/





Mo1959 said:


> Yep


There's gonna have to be a few further changes in the veg isles in some shops.

Tomatoes and Italian banana's were bad enough.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> When I was about 8 my Dad caught me arsing about with bullets, putting them in the vice in the shed and lighting them off with a hammer. Once his thermonuclear rage had subsided he realised that hed never stop me messing about with stuff like that if he simply tried to put his foot down, so he taught me to shoot and bough me an air rifle, and by God did he instill safety into me. When I was about 14 I graduated to rimfire .22, and got some good practice in with that.
> 
> When I joined the Army I was the only spud on our intake to qualify as marksman at the first try, so was wearing the crossed rifles badge before I'd even finished basic training. Would have loved a chance to get to the sniper school at Deal, but the chance never arose.
> 
> ...




Mr WD.and his friends used to find bullets on the bomb sites.they used to hit them with stones ETC.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Chillies are fruit?


Yep - same as Tomatoes.


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2019)

Chillis are the same as tomatoes?


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Chillis are the same as tomatoes?


Same family. I think they are all related to Deadly Nightshade.


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2019)

What, like brothers?


----------



## Paulus (31 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's gonna have to be a few further changes in the veg isles in some shops.
> 
> Tomatoes and Italian banana's were bad enough.


They are the fruit of the plant, ie it needs its flowers to be pollinated for the fruit to grow like apples and blackberries. Unlike a vegetable.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> What, like brothers?


Cousins, once removed.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Going to strip and clean one of my rifles.


Wouldn't that be a bit dangerous, and hard to explain if you've to answer the door?


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2019)

It might indeed take some explaining to the magistrate.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> It might indeed take some explaining to the magistrate.



Someone may have a shock


----------



## gavroche (31 Jul 2019)

After the trip to the zoo, nothing special planned today except a driving lesson ( as an ex driving instructor) with another grandchild, grown up this time. Weather is rather dull with more rain expected so no biking today.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Chillies are fruit?



Yes they are along with many other vegetables which are wrongly defined from a botanical view.

Botanically a fruit is a structure which bears seed and develops from the ovary of a flower. The main functions of fruits are to protect the seed and/or aid there distribution.

Tomato, cucumber, peas, sweetcorn, courgette for example are fruits.

A vegetable is a stem, root, leaf, etc. Potato, brassicas, asparagus are all vegetables.

There is a long list of vegetables which are fruits. Why we started doing this I don't know. It was probably defined by how we eat something.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2019)

Well that was a good sleep. Feeling better now. It seems to be a sunshine and showers day.

I have a bike which needs cleaning and hopefully the grass will dry enough for me to cut it.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2019)

Just bought some eco friendly loo blue fluid for the caravan toilet. Had it from my usual Fleabay supplier - £16.99 for 10 ltrs with free next day delivery.
Been using the same stuff for the past 4 years with no probs.
Was in our local caravan shop yesterday and they had a special offer on some branded loo blue - £17.45 for 2 ltrs! 
And people pay up because they think they can't use anything other than name brand stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2019)

Got my game of golf in with only a few showers.
Strange, last week I played really badly and consolled myself by saying "well I cant play that badly again"......then today I found that I could . But I will try again tomorrow .


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2019)

I've been thinking about this whole fruit, vegetables thing 

Peas, sweet corn, broad beans and many other beans are examples of seeds we call vegetables.

When we eat snap peas or runner beans we are eating a seed pod which is technically a fruit.

I think green stuff is possibly the best description.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've been thinking about this whole fruit, vegetables thing
> 
> Peas, sweet corn, broad beans and many other beans are examples of seeds we call vegetables.
> 
> ...


Does that mean ripe bananas are fruit but unripe (green) bananas are vegetables


----------



## snorri (31 Jul 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1156284300171591680


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2019)

snorri said:


> View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1156284300171591680




Wot? Being a killjoy with a black hat & uniform is a poor way to spend your dotage.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2019)

Just got back from the Ear Lady who has hoovered and flushed the wayward beastie (right side) and the world is now wonderfully noisy again! Money well spent.

I will now be able to hear all those faster cyclists than me (not difficult with my 14-15mph average speed) coming up on my right hand side.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just got back from the Ear Lady who has hoovered and flushed the wayward beastie (right side) and the world is now wonderfully noisy again! Money well spent.
> 
> I will now be able to hear all those faster cyclists than me (not difficult with my 14-15mph average speed) coming up on my right hand side.


That 2-3 mph faster than mine


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Got my game of golf in with only a few showers.
> Strange, last week I played really badly and consolled myself by saying "well I cant play that badly again"......then today I found that I could . But I will try again tomorrow .


Why'd you want to try and play badly again?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That 2-3 mph faster than mine



I think it must be all the hills I go up in this part of the world building my stubby legs up - and just wait until I shed some blubber!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why'd you want to try and play badly again?


Its a sort of target. Now that Ive found it was possible to play more worsererer than I did last week I want to see just how bad it is possible to get


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its a sort of target. Now that Ive found it was possible to play more worsererer than I did last week I want to see just how bad it is possible to get



I've no interest in playing golf and, even if I did, I'd baulk at the £100 a round they charge at my local course.
That's not to mention the £200 joining fee and £1000 a year subs.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> How much are your green fees?
> I've no interest in playing golf and, even if I did, I'd baulk at the £100 a round they charge at my local course.



Is that on top of the annual membership fee, or just a guests fee?


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Is that on top of the annual membership fee, or just a guests fee?


See edited post above.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Jul 2019)

Dirk said:


> See edited post above.



Bloody Hell 
Do the Royals use your course?
I'm not a golfer but have had friends that are members of private clubs.
I always thought the biggest cost was joining and annual membership.
I thought ince that was paid it wasnt that much to play dependant upon week or weekends.
No wonder some golf clubs are struggling


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bloody Hell
> Do the Royals use your course?


Yes.....


----------



## numbnuts (1 Aug 2019)

Morning


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've no interest in playing golf and, even if I did, I'd baulk at the £100 a round they charge at my local course.
> That's not to mention the £200 joining fee and £1000 a year subs.


I am not dead dead posh wat as like you is.
My club is very friendly. I play in the seniors (of course) and on the Thursday comp there will be 60+ of us.
No joining fee. £425 a year. Play as often as you like.
Each comp you CHOOSE to play in will be £3.50 but that all goes back in prize money eg I have over £125 in my kitty.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2019)

Good morning folks. Looks brighter here today

We may go shopping today as the cupboards are a bit empty.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2019)

I've arrived and to prove it I'm here.
Go on, whos catch phrase was that?
Not much rain overnight and its stopped completely now, unlike further north. They are sadly in for more of the wet stuff.
Was, again, in bed early last night (my own fault for having such a desirable body ). Slept well and up early this morning.
Just enjoying my coffee. Next is breckie then golf.
Late lunch today is spag bol. I am on the wagon so alas no wine (unless I cave** in).
**cave in, wine, get it ?? Never mind, its too early for that.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2019)

Morning Campers........sort of a light dull grey colour here, no rain or wind forecast. A boring sort of weather today which is appropriate as it reflects my mood this morning.

Slept through till 5.00 (good by recent standards), noted Mrs P was not in bed, went to bathroom, back to bed. Then became aware of TV sound drifting in to room. I spent 30 minutes trying to ignore this before going to ask the good lady to turn it down. I sat in bed reading for a while only for Mrs P to reappear saying she'd been awake all night and when was I going to put the light out so she could sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I know the direction today could be heading..............................mainly it will involve me keeping out of the way. 

I may clean another bike........................


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2019)

We went to a pub quiz last night. Came 6th which was OK. It was one of those were one point is deducted for each member in the team, -3 for three in team, -6 for six etc. Not keen on those.

We didn't win the standard up, sit down bingo - one of our team was third.

I mixed up Chris Froome and Geraint Thomas


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I've arrived and to prove it I'm here.
> Go on, whose catch phrase was that?


Max Bygraves.

Shopping in the metropolis known as Barnstaple this morning.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am not dead dead posh wat as like you is.
> My club is very friendly. I play in the seniors (of course) and on the Thursday comp there will be 60+ of us.
> No joining fee. £425 a year. Play as often as you like.
> Each comp you CHOOSE to play in will be £3.50 but that all goes back in prize money eg I have over £125 in my kitty.



Sounds far more reasonable


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yes.....



Must be other courses that dont charge so much


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Looks brighter here today
> 
> We may go shopping today as the cupboards are a bit empty.



Mr WD eaten all the grub?


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2019)

5heres a Mr WD? I thought Welshie had bitten off his head long ago, like a preying mantis?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> 5heres a Mr WD? I thought Welshie had bitten off his head long ago, like a preying mantis?



She must be eating all the grub herself then.
No wonder her bloomers are so large


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Mr WD eaten all the grub?




He has. And a grandson who spends a lot of his time here now he has his motor bike.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2019)

N


Dirk said:


> Max Bygraves.
> 
> Shopping in the metropolis known as Barnstaple this morning.


Nope 
Come on oldies.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nope
> Come on oldies.


Was Max Bygraves according to this? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Educating_Archie


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> N
> 
> Nope
> Come on oldies.


Yep 

"Max Bygraves later played Archie's tutor, with the catchphrases "I've arrived, and to prove it, I'm here" and "That's a good idea ... son!". *

*https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Educating_Archie


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2019)

I am back from shopping. I need a lie down now to recuperate.


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from shopping. I need a lie down now to recuperate.


I'm back from shopping and recovering....


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> N
> 
> Nope
> Come on oldies.


Someone from Coronation Street!
Kevin Platt, 1956, on the radio


Also, Eric Sykes.


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2019)

Not Ken 'Shagger' Barlow?


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2019)

weak cycling mojo this morning, late out and rode the direct route to the cafe, felt better after an hour gossiping in the cafe so took the scenic route home, basically used the usual route I'd use on the way out but in reverse, ended up with a nice little 46 mile bimble. It stayed dry whilst I was out but its now going black over Bills mothers, which is great timing.


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2019)

Gorgeous summer day here on the Gold Coast. Barnstaple and Braunton are full of Grockles and the world is well.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yep
> 
> "Max Bygraves later played Archie's tutor, with the catchphrases "I've arrived, and to prove it, I'm here" and "That's a good idea ... son!". *
> 
> *https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Educating_Archie


Oops.
When I googled it, it said Peter Brough (the earlier Archie) but other sites tell me that is wrong and it was indeed Max.
So @Dirk and others, I agopolise and lock myself in the cupboard


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2019)

I'm gonna go for a quick Forrest Gump, then a nice coffee.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2019)

Back from golf. Hard work as it was so close.
My 2nd apology of the day goes to @classic33 as I didnt play more worserer, I was actually 100 better than last week and yesterday.
Now for my spag bol


----------



## Mart44 (1 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> My runner beans are a bit of a disaster this year. Lots of flowers but no beans. l have kept them watered well and fed.


Did you dig a bean trench? The runner bean plants over on the allotment are giving lots of beans now. I dug a bean trench earlier in the year, lined it with newspapers, then threw in all manner of stuff like potato and carrot peelings, rotting or composting vegetation. When that was done, it got levelled off with earth and left for a good number of weeks. The beans were planted over the trench and the roots grow into these nutrients. It seems to have made quite a difference.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2019)

I have a lot of harvesting going on. Gooseberries earlier in the week, peas by the bucketful and more to come, lots of Kale today and that will keep on coming. Onions in 10-14 days. Tomatoes and lettuce every day. Runner beans in about a week.

Sowed winter veg last week and pleased to see it's starting to germinate already.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm back from shopping and recovering....
> 
> View attachment 478031



I take it that aided recovery


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from shopping. I need a lie down now to recuperate.



Did Mr WD give you a massage to help you recuperate


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2019)

Harvested my first fruit from my ALDI chilli plant for tonight's curry.
It's always a bit like Russian roulette with a new plant.


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Not Ken 'Shagger' Barlow?



You cant say that


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm gonna go for a quick Forrest Gump, then a nice coffee.



Weight off your mind then


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Harvested my first fruit from my ALDI chilli plant for tonight's curry.
> It's always a bit like Russian roulette with a new plant.



Go for it


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Go for it


Just counted 31 fruits forming on 1 branch!






It's gonna be a hot Summer!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2019)

Its taken two years but I've finally discovered what bastard creature has been attacking my peppers. In 2017 the plants were grown on the allotment and virtually every pepper had a small hole in it and was filled with black insect poo. In 2018 we were away for a couple of weeks and moved a lot of the pot grown vegetables down to our backyard to make watering easier for our neighbour - every pepper was perfect. This year I proposed we grow the peppers in the backyard but Mrs P said no. On the allotment small holes are appearing in the young fruit so I've moved the plants down to the backyard.

Carefully removed all the young fruit with a hole in it and cut them open. Inside the last but one was...............................an earwig!!!!!

My theory is we are bound to have lots of earwigs on the allotment so they look for whatever they can find that is easy to eat. Our backyard is surrounded by brick walls and is flagged. Very little insect life around and any sensible earwig would have moved out years ago.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just counted 31 fruits forming on 1 branch!
> 
> View attachment 478061
> 
> It's gonna be a hot Summer!



Very nice. We had so many chillis last year I didn't grow any this year. We have them frozen, ground, flaked and dried!


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Its taken two years but I've finally discovered what bastard creature has been attacking my peppers. In 2017 the plants were grown on the allotment and virtually every pepper had a small hole in it and was filled with black insect poo. In 2018 we were away for a couple of weeks and moved a lot of the pot grown vegetables down to our backyard to make watering easier for our neighbour - every pepper was perfect. This year I proposed we grow the peppers in the backyard but Mrs P said no. On the allotment small holes are appearing in the young fruit so I've moved the plants down to the backyard.
> 
> Carefully removed all the young fruit with a hole in it and cut them open. Inside the last but one was...............................an earwig!!!!!
> 
> My theory is we are bound to have lots of earwigs on the allotment so they look for whatever they can find that is easy to eat. Our backyard is surrounded by brick walls and is flagged. Very little insect life around and any sensible earwig would have moved out years ago.


Not someone sabotaging you then?


----------



## 172traindriver (1 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not someone sabotaging you then?



Be hard work doing every one


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Be hard work doing every one


Find out what eats what, and let them loose. Easy enough do.


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night MaryEllen


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2019)

In't it quiet?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2019)

Morning. Up early as usual. Coffee finished. Should I bimble while it's quiet?


----------



## screenman (2 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Up early as usual. Coffee finished. Should I bimble while it's quiet?



Yep, go for it.


----------



## Drago (2 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2019)




----------



## Paulus (2 Aug 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, nice and sunny here. On my second mug of tea. Out with the dog soon and then some breakfast. A bit of tidying up and then out on the bike for a bit.


----------



## Paulus (2 Aug 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Did you dig a bean trench? The runner bean plants over on the allotment are giving lots of beans now. I dug a bean trench earlier in the year, lined it with newspapers, then threw in all manner of stuff like potato and carrot peelings, rotting or composting vegetation. When that was done, it got levelled off with earth and left for a good number of weeks. The beans were planted over the trench and the roots grow into these nutrients. It seems to have made quite a difference.


I didn't dig a trench but plenty of organic material was dug in and fertiliser. So far I have harvested just one bean . There are some others but in general it is a poor show. As I said, plenty of flowers which look good, and the plants look healthy enough. I shall try the trench method nex year. As a thought, the soil is acidic here so maybe it needs lime?


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Up early as usual. Coffee finished. Should I bimble while it's quiet?



Been and done?


----------



## Drago (2 Aug 2019)

Yeah, I was out bimbling with Lemmy at 0600 sharp.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2019)

Good morning I am up


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> I didn't dig a trench but plenty of organic material was dug in and fertiliser. So far I have harvested just one bean . There are some others but in general it is a poor show. As I said, plenty of flowers which look good, and the plants look healthy enough. I shall try the trench method nex year. As a thought, the soil is acidic here so maybe it needs lime?



If you have plenty of flower the issue may well be pollination. This year I have been banging on to anyone who will listen about the huge reduction in the number of flying insects around the garden, allotment and house. I'm thinking of all flying insects and not just bees and wasps. We have only seen butterflies in any number in the last two days. I've had ONE cabbage white on the allotment. I've yet to see a moth this year. It's my belief this is related to pollution, chemical usage, climate change etc. and is a very worrying sign. There are serious scientific reports on this issue not just my observation.

In the case of your beans if there are no pollinating insects around there will be no pollination and therefore no beans. Runner beans are usually pollinated by bees, no bees equals no pollination. I guess other insects will help with pollination but it is the bee you need.

This year our garden and allotment bee population is way down on the average. Last year it was significantly higher because we had a tree bumble bee nest on the allotment. I made a couple of areas potentially attractive to them but none arrived. We have insect friendly plants in the garden and I've dotted bee friendly plants around my allotment. Frankly it's not making much difference.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2019)

Good morning folkseses.
A nice day .
Nothing exciting on today.
1. Drop Mrs Ds car off as the aircon
needs sorting out.
2. Off to Costco. Should have gone last
week but never got there.
3. Working in the garden. Lots of 
bushes need cutting back.
No ride for me today but will get one in tomorrow for certain.


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2019)

Yay!
It's 'Fish Friday'.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> If you have plenty of flower the issue may well be pollination. This year I have been banging on to anyone who will listen about the huge reduction in the number of flying insects around the garden, allotment and house. I'm thinking of all flying insects and not just bees and wasps. We have only seen butterflies in any number in the last two days. I've had ONE cabbage white on the allotment. I've yet to see a moth this year. It's my belief this is related to pollution, chemical usage, climate change etc. and is a very worrying sign. There are serious scientific reports on this issue not just my observation.
> 
> In the case of your beans if there are no pollinating insects around there will be no pollination and therefore no beans. Runner beans are usually pollinated by bees, no bees equals no pollination. I guess other insects will help with pollination but it is the bee you need.
> 
> This year our garden and allotment bee population is way down on the average. Last year it was significantly higher because we had a tree bumble bee nest on the allotment. I made a couple of areas potentially attractive to them but none arrived. We have insect friendly plants in the garden and I've dotted bee friendly plants around my allotment. Frankly it's not making much difference.



There's been very few insects round my Buddleia or my Lavender this year, in previous years when we've walked up the path insects have flown off the lavender in clouds, but not this year, this year the Budldleia was late and the lavender appears to have finished early.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2019)

awful nights sleep but a beautiful morning to get up to. Came down in the middle of the night to find the dishwasher showing E24 error. Sod it! Switch off, let code clear, switch back on and back to lay in bed again. Came down at 6.00 and the same code is showing after a second cycle. E24 code indicates, blocked filters, drain pump etc. certainly a lot of water in there. So bail out dishwasher, clean everything I can find easily. I've just run a rinse only cycle which lasts 15 minutes, this has drained perfectly without an E24 error code and no water in machine. Next job is to run a full cycle but that will have to wait till after my ride.

I badly need a ride today to try and clear my head. I thought worry was supposed to stop in retirement?


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> awful nights sleep but a beautiful morning to get up to. Came down in the middle of the night to find the dishwasher showing E24 error. Sod it! Switch off, let code clear, switch back on and back to lay in bed again. Came down at 6.00 and the same code is showing after a second cycle. E24 code indicates, blocked filters, drain pump etc. certainly a lot of water in there. So bail out dishwasher, clean everything I can find easily. I've just run a rinse only cycle which lasts 15 minutes, this has drained perfectly without an E24 error code and no water in machine. Next job is to run a full cycle but that will have to wait till after my ride.
> 
> I badly need a ride today to try and clear my head. I though worry was supposed to stop in retirement?



In retirement we tend to just find different things to worry about.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> There's been very few insects round my Buddleia or my Lavender this year, in previous years when we've walked up the path insects have flown off the lavender in clouds, but not this year, this year the Budldleia was late and the lavender appears to have finished early.



We've had good numbers of bees on the lavender and a friend's buddleia had butterflies yesterday but not in any number. The early flowering buddleias around the village had no butterflies at all.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We've had good numbers of bees on the lavender and a friend's buddleia had butterflies yesterday but not in any number. The early flowering buddleias around the village had no butterflies at all.



I'm hoping this is just a blip caused by the poor summer we've had this year.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> awful nights sleep but a beautiful morning to get up to. Came down in the middle of the night to find the dishwasher showing E24 error. Sod it! Switch off, let code clear, switch back on and back to lay in bed again. Came down at 6.00 and the same code is showing after a second cycle. E24 code indicates, blocked filters, drain pump etc. certainly a lot of water in there. So bail out dishwasher, clean everything I can find easily. I've just run a rinse only cycle which lasts 15 minutes, this has drained perfectly without an E24 error code and no water in machine. Next job is to run a full cycle but that will have to wait till after my ride.
> 
> I badly need a ride today to try and clear my head. I thought worry was supposed to stop in retirement?


My hands never comes up with an E24 code


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> In retirement we tend to just find different things to worry about.


I worry about not having anything to worry about


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yay!
> It's 'Fish Friday'.


Do you really mean "its beer Friday" but you will have fish n chips to go with it?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> There's been very few insects round my Buddleia or my Lavender this year, in previous years when we've walked up the path insects have flown off the lavender in clouds, but not this year, this year the Budldleia was late and the lavender appears to have finished early.




My lavender plants are in full bloom. They smell lovely.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Been and done?


Yep. Fraction under 40 miles. Plenty for me. Porridge simmering now!


----------



## GM (2 Aug 2019)

Morning all. Are there any other young at hearts doing the Prudential Ride London on Sunday? Off to the Excel this afternoon to collect the registration pack and stock up on freebies. Me and daughter are doing it. On Sunday we'll be wearing green T-shirts with Team Green written on the front, please stop and say hello if you see us, I'll be on my Brompton!


----------



## Paulus (2 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Are there any other young at hearts doing the Prudential Ride London on Sunday? Off to the Excel this afternoon to collect the registration pack and stock up on freebies. Me and daughter are doing it. On Sunday we'll be wearing green T-shirts with Team Green written on the front, please stop and say hello if you see us, I'll be on my Brompton!


Are you doing the full 100 or the shorter one this year John? I didn't enter this year. I didn't enjoy it last year as there were far too many participants who didn't know how to ride a bike. This is however a timed event, and there were hundreds of Pru ride sponsored riders bimbling all over the roads, 5 and 6 abrest. They were so slow that many missed the cut off to go to Hampton Court and got turned short at Kingston.


----------



## Drago (2 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> awful nights sleep but a beautiful morning to get up to. Came down in the middle of the night to find the dishwasher showing E24 error. Sod it! Switch off, let code clear, switch back on and back to lay in bed again. Came down at 6.00 and the same code is showing after a second cycle. E24 code indicates, blocked filters, drain pump etc. certainly a lot of water in there. So bail out dishwasher, clean everything I can find easily. I've just run a rinse only cycle which lasts 15 minutes, this has drained perfectly without an E24 error code and no water in machine. Next job is to run a full cycle but that will have to wait till after my ride.
> 
> I badly need a ride today to try and clear my head. I thought worry was supposed to stop in retirement?



E24 = "soiled Y fronts detected in the tablet dispenser"


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My lavender plants are in full bloom. They smell lovely.


I have just read that as - My lavender pants are full of bloomers


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Do you really mean "its beer Friday" but you will have fish n chips to go with it?


Naturally.


----------



## Drago (2 Aug 2019)

Welshies bloomers smell of lavender?


----------



## GM (2 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Are you doing the full 100 or the shorter one this year John? I didn't enter this year. I didn't enjoy it last year as there were far too many participants who didn't know how to ride a bike. This is however a timed event, and there were hundreds of Pru ride sponsored riders bimbling all over the roads, 5 and 6 abrest. They were so slow that many missed the cut off to go to Hampton Court and got turned short at Kingston.




Hi Paul, Its just the 46 again I'm afraid, after 6 years of trying for the 100 with no luck, maybe next year! I agree with you about the novices, but I just ignore them!


----------



## Mart44 (2 Aug 2019)

Good morning - A ride to the allotment this morning and a ride to see my brother this afternoon,



dave r said:


> There's been very few insects round my Buddleia or my Lavender this year, in previous years when we've walked up the path insects have flown off the lavender in clouds, but not this year, this year the Budldleia was late and the lavender appears to have finished early.



There are fewer insects than usual but our lavender bushes are covered with bumble bees. Mrs Mart thought I'd killed the bushes because I trimmed them back so hard last year. They were certainly late in getting started, which was a worry but they are looking good now. The allotment has plenty of flowers too and the bees have been around them, so maybe that's why the runner beans are doing OK. I notice that most people on the allotments grow flowers too. Maybe this helps to keep bees in the area.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Aug 2019)

Morning, walk around Chichester Harbour.


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2019)

Off for a doggie walk around Broadsands and Crow Point in a mo.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My lavender plants are in full bloom. They smell lovely.


You cant beat having lavender in your bloomers.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You cant beat having lavender in your bloomers.



Clearly you know more about that than I would.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You cant beat having lavender in your bloomers.





welsh dragon said:


> Clearly you know more about that than I would.


Question is, how?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Question is, how?




Very true.


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2019)

Doggie walked.






Off down the pub now.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You cant beat having lavender in your bloomers.


Don’t know about putting it in my bloomers, but I did put some in an old sock to put under the pillow to help me sleep! Lol.


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2019)

@Drago puts Lavender in his old Y Fronts and puts them under his pillow to help to ward off evil spirits......


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Very true.


You recall that pair you left here when you had to leave in a hurry? Well, when I sent them to you did you not smell the lavender on them ?


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning I am up



All of you?


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Welshies bloomers smell of lavender?



Is that what you call it?


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2019)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> All of you?




Just about


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You recall that pair you left here when you had to leave in a hurry? Well, when I sent them to you did you not smell the





Dave7 said:


> You recall that pair you left here when you had to leave in a hurry? Well, when I sent them to you did you not smell the lavender on them ?




All I can smell is your usual BS.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2019)

18 mile ride for me today, the traffic was very heavy on the main road mostly trucks, but they were all very good giving me loads of room I was glad to get back on the country lanes again.


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> All I can smell is your usual BS.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> In retirement we tend to just find different things to worry about.



Yes that's true and most of it is relatively trivial. Unhappily what is keeping me awake isn't and it's a problem I'm struggling to solve. Anyway I won't go on, nothing health related I should make clear.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2019)

Lovely ride today with 72 miles at 15.8avg. One of our guys came literally within inches of getting wiped out by a Ruttle Plant tipper truck. Our guy is an HGV driver and also carries a video camera on his bars. 

Must say I feel better for having clocked up some miles.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yes that's true and most of it is relatively trivial. Unhappily what is keeping me awake isn't and it's a problem I'm struggling to solve. Anyway I won't go on, nothing health related I should make clear.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> 18 mile ride for me today, the traffic was very heavy on the main road mostly trucks, but they were all very good giving me loads of room I was glad to get back on the country lanes again.



Theres a short section of the A5 I use, about a couple of hundred yards, that gets me to a lane on the right called Mere lane, this takes me to Ullesthorpe and a route through the lanes home, they've been working there for a while now but I could get through, Monday they had it all blocked off and I had to continue on the A5, theres another lane on the left that I can use and I was thinking I would use that, but when I got to that it was blocked off, I ended up riding several miles on the A5, including a section of high speed dual carriage way, before I could get off, not nice with artics flying past at sixty.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2019)

My goodness it's gone so hot here.


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 478141
> 
> 
> Cheerz me dearz!


Who is the thug pictured on the snack bag?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Who is the thug pictured on the snack bag?


Looks like a rugby player?


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My Tom Tom 25 is no longer suppoeted even though I have lifetime maps and traffic updates
> 
> Of course I can buy a new ton Tom with a 20 percent discount for only £239.00. What a bargain.


Jeze I was thinking about putting a post up about this very thing!
I have 5 of the things and got emails to tell me to mourn their passing and spend loads of money. 
I paid £50 per map revision for long enough and went elsewhere to replace the maps is all.
Edited for rubbish sentence construction.


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like a rugby player?


So that's what rugby head protection looks like. I would cross the road if it was around pub chucking out time.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Who is the thug pictured on the snack bag?


"Cruncher" Ollie, Team Captain.

_"A strong hunk with many layers; off-pitch this macho guy is a REAL ‘wild thing’ – loves nothing more than living it rough, survival style, in the woods."_


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Who is the thug pictured on the snack bag?


"Cruncher" Ollie, Team Captain.

_"A strong hunk with many layers; off-pitch this macho guy is a REAL ‘wild thing’ – loves nothing more than living it rough, survival style, in the woods."_


----------



## Drago (2 Aug 2019)

Sounds like my kind of feller.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


>



Thank you


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 478274


Why did you go into the kitchen?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why did you go into the kitchen?



To play an 80s cassette.......................................


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> To play an 80s cassette.......................................


No 76's?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> No 76's?



Shouldn't that be 78s?????????????????


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Shouldn't that be 78s?????????????????


You remembered that!!

Where's mi cuppa?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2019)

The dishwasher is working. No nasty error codes..........I did drain some very smelly water out of the waste water pipe.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The dishwasher is working. No nasty error codes..........I did drain some very smelly water out of the waste water pipe.


It knows you're watching it. Leave it alone and see what happens.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2019)

Morning I'm up I don't know why .....but the washing on and had my cup of tea.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2019)

Morning all. Up by 07.00. Said to Mrs D that I feel like I had a skinfull last night (not a drop passed my lips). She reckons its the opressive heat we are sleeping through.
I have a 30 miler planned for this morning (building back up to my 40/45 milers). I find 35 pleasant and after that the neck pain gets a hold and it becomes hard work.
Before that I will do a @Mo1959 and have a bowl of porridge. I will add blueberries & honey.
Listening to S.O.T.S. with our Tony at the moment.
Have a good day fellow oldies**.
Edit.
**with all these young kids joining the "retired" section am I guilty of ageism ?


----------



## david k (3 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning I'm up I don't know why .....but the washing on and had my cup of tea.


I've been up since 5am

Sigh


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2019)

Good morning. I was awake but couldn't be arsed to get up.


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2019)

Morning all fellow wheezers. Myself and the fragrant MrsP will be out later with the dog for a long walk with the dog across Totteridge fields to Mill Hill, stopping for lunch at the Adam and Eve pub. And then of course walking back. It is around the ten mile mark for the round trip.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2019)

morning folks, late up this morning, now sat here thinking I must do the ironing but I've a serious case of CBA.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> will be out later with the dog for a long walk with the dog


How many dogs do you have?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I was awake but couldn't be arsed to get up.


I have never been able to just lie in. When I properly wake up then I have to get up.


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I was awake but couldn't be arsed to get up.


That's the spirit! 

Bit of gardening today. Must tackle a couple of bushes which have decided to triple in size whilst we were away.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have never been able to just lie in. When I properly wake up then I have to get up.




I normally.do as well and I wish I had now. I feel worse for doing that.


----------



## david k (3 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's the spirit!
> 
> Bit of gardening today. Must tackle a couple of bushes which have decided to triple in size whilst we were away.


They grow when you're not looking


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2019)

Morning. Also been up since back of 5. Had a coffee and a browse then headed out for a walk. A lot fresher this morning....in fact my hands were cold. Typical when I have decided to have a day off as I have either ran or cycled for 9 days in a row. Would have been a perfect morning for a run. Never mind. I'm sure the old legs will appreciate the rest.


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## Mart44 (3 Aug 2019)

Good morning - A bright start to the day and the forecast is good. We're going to an antiques fair today. I should fit in there quite nicely.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2019)

Good morning all. It looks as though we are going to have a warm, sunny day.

Football starts today with the visit of Charlton to Fortress Ewood Park. I think Rovers are a good bet for top six this year.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Football starts today


My local team St Johnstone are very poor at the moment and meet Celtic for their first game. This won't end well!


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> "Cruncher" Ollie, Team Captain.
> 
> _"A strong hunk with many layers; off-pitch this macho guy is a REAL ‘wild thing’ – loves nothing more than living it rough, survival style, in the woods."_


"Cruncher". I don't think I would find takers for a bet on whether his name comes from an ability to run full tilt into opponents or crunch food as I doubt he has many teeth.


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How many dogs do you have?


Only one. My thoughts and typing skills were not synchronized this morning.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Aug 2019)

When I have done with booting up what is left of my poorly functioning brain I am off to the vet to pick up some Ipakitine, it is a phosphorus binder for renal patients and is to be sneaked into meals at a dose of 1g in the morning, 1g at evening. The patient (a blue shorthair cat) eats renal diet biscuits but will not touch a galaxy of wet foods that have been offered. Therefore he gets to eat the gourmet gold crud that he so likes without upping his blood serum phosphorus levels.
I am doing the vet practice a favour by buying from them, I could get the stuff for €10 cheaper for 180g on the net but there is some give and take with my vet practice and often an invoice will state gratuit or offert against procedures and materials that cost considerable amounts.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Only one. My thoughts and typing skills were not synchronized this morning.


I'm with you on that!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> My local team St Johnstone are very poor at the moment and meet Celtic for their first game. This won't end well!


Yeah I wouldn't be too optimistic, trouble is most football fans are eternally optimistic!!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Only one. My thoughts and typing skills were not synchronized this morning.


Nah. That was just me doing a @classic33


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 478296


Excellent! Nirvana was my fave band of the 90s. When are they touring again?


----------



## GM (3 Aug 2019)

Morning all. Dads taxi service had a late night due to the boys plane being delayed, gone 3am time I got to bed. Busy day today, I was hoping to get to watch the Brompton World Championship at St James park this afternoon. Which is always a bit of fun, worth a Google.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2019)

You early birds inspired me to get up early myself today and here I am (or at least my bike is) at Kentmere Church just after 7am today.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2019)

Just a walk for me today. Misty with sun trying to break through earlier but the cloud has won so far. Not complaining as I will enjoy a cooler day.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2019)

A hot muggy day here with precious little air. Quite cloudy as well. We could be in for some rain perhaps.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nah. That was just me doing a @classic33


Meaning?


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> A hot muggy day here with precious little air. Quite cloudy as well. We could be in for some rain perhaps.


They charging for it now!!


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2019)

Gardening done! 
Missus's bush looks a lot neater now.


----------



## david k (3 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. It looks as though we are going to have a warm, sunny day.
> 
> Football starts today with the visit of Charlton to Fortress Ewood Park. I think Rovers are a good bet for top six this year.


Morning, MORNING!! Call 9.00am morning, it's the middle of the day!


----------



## david k (3 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Gardening done!
> Missus's bush looks a lot neater now.
> 
> View attachment 478324



Good man, I like a trimmed bush


----------



## screenman (3 Aug 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## screenman (3 Aug 2019)

On the tom chair in Debenhams, there is a sale on and I may be here for a long time.


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2019)

I stuck a photo on the BBC weather watchers website today.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I stuck a photo on the BBC weather watchers website today.


OK were is it ?


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2019)

On the wife's phone. I'm on the site as Gerald Bostock if you want to look for it.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> On the wife's phone. I'm on the site as Gerald Bostock if you want to look for it.


Anything to do with a seed drill?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Gardening done!
> Missus's bush looks a lot neater now.
> 
> View attachment 478324


Ooh err missus.
Too much information.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2019)

We've been down a garden centre we haven't visited before, we,ve had posh sandwiches for lunch


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2019)

Well I got my 30 miler in. TBH at 22 my energy suddenly went so I cut it short, then on the home stretch is sort of came back so I tagged some on for the 30.
I went via Peru again


I have just poured Mrs D a "knicker dropper" which is what we called Cherry B & cider back in the 60s. If I dont post for a few days you know it worked


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2019)

Summer house painted for another year. Mrs D came out and ended up grabbing a brush and getting stuck in, whizzed round it in no time.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2019)

Can someone remind me why I go to watch Blackburn Rovers?  When six minutes added time went up my first thought was "Do I have to watch another 6 minutes of this!!"


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2019)

On a far, far more important note the issue which has been bothering me for a couple of weeks, getting worse by the this week is resolved. I'm very happy about this.

Hopefully I will sleep like a baby tonight.


----------



## The Rover (3 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Can someone remind me why I go to watch Blackburn Rovers?  When six minutes added time went up my first thought was "Do I have to watch another 6 minutes of this!!"



I went down to the open day last week with my lad, enjoyable enough and we said we’d start going to more games this year. Not sure how long this’ll last as he’s only 7!

I think we’ve met as well, in Ewood Bikes when i was collecting my wife’s new kinesis in blue last year or so?


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2019)

david k said:


> Good man, I like a trimmed bush



Ooh no, not for me. Dig the bush up and leave the garden nice and smooth. Defoliated, if you like.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2019)

I am glad that I missed this whole conversation.


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2019)

david k said:


> Good man, I like a trimmed bush


She's asked me to polish her ring tonight.
Apparently, it's got a bit tarnished after being left in her drawers for a long time.

I'm thinking a smidgen of Brasso should do the job?


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2019)

Go on YouTube and search for "Derek and Clive Sir". That'll tell you all you need to know about Brasso and buffing things.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2019)

The Rover said:


> I went down to the open day last week with my lad, enjoyable enough and we said we’d start going to more games this year. Not sure how long this’ll last as he’s only 7!
> 
> I think we’ve met as well, in Ewood Bikes when i was collecting my wife’s new kinesis in blue last year or so?



That's right we did meet in Ewood Bikes. That was a beautiful machine. Is it still going well? I think it was two years ago.

My eldest son was 4 when I first took him to Ewood. At 32 he was there with me today. I love the highs and lows we've experienced together.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> All I can smell is your usual BS.



How about the smell of yours?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My goodness it's gone so hot here.



Wonder what caused that?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> My local team St Johnstone are very poor at the moment and meet Celtic for their first game. This won't end well!



It certainly didn't 
Yet another season when there wont be a race for the league title


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Gardening done!
> Missus's bush looks a lot neater now.
> 
> View attachment 478324


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am glad that I missed this whole conversation.



How come?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> She's asked me to polish her ring tonight.
> Apparently, it's got a bit tarnished after being left in her drawers for a long time.
> 
> I'm thinking a smidgen of Brasso should do the job?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How come?


----------



## The Rover (3 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> That's right we did meet in Ewood Bikes. That was a beautiful machine. Is it still going well? I think it was two years ago.
> 
> My eldest son was 4 when I first took him to Ewood. At 32 he was there with me today. I love the highs and lows we've experienced together.



Yes, the bikes going well, we are off to Pooley Bridge tomorrow and taking the bikes. Also doing some kayaking after a practice run along the Leeds/liverpoool canal this week.
To further evidence that I may be stalking you we often ride along the canal and exit at the bridge near where I think you live. With the big mill?

Takes us up through abbey village and tockholes eventually. 

Lovely route with a few climbs.


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2019)

I got the Dominoes Pizza farts. Not good.


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I got the Dominoes Pizza farts. Not good.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Ooh no, not for me. Dig the bush up and leave the garden nice and smooth. Defoliated, if you like.



I personally prefer a well trimmed bush


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I got the Dominoes Pizza farts. Not good.


Cheese pizza would have been easier eat.


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Early night?


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Early night?


Just as late at the same time tonight. It's all down to your perception of time.


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just as late at the same time tonight. It's all down to your perception of time.


It's all relative.......


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's all relative.......


You and Drago are relatives!!


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You and Drago are relatives!!


I'm his Dad.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm his Dad.


Thought he was created in lab somewhere?


----------



## numbnuts (4 Aug 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> My local team St Johnstone are very poor at the moment and meet Celtic for their first game. This won't end well!



That wasn't good not that I can say much after watching my lot yesterday. Charlton looked like a team who had played together for a season. Rovers looked like a side with four new signings - who are you? What position do you play?

Do you get to games Mo?

By the way I love your photo from earlier today.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2019)

The Rover said:


> To further evidence that I may be stalking you we often ride along the canal and exit at the bridge near where I think you live. With the big mill?
> 
> Takes us up through abbey village and tockholes eventually.
> 
> Lovely route with a few climbs.



Yes that's my village, you must pass within 50 metres of our house. Do you ride up the setted climb from the canal? That's miserable from an almost standing start.

That is a good ride you describe, I do the bit from our village to Tockholes that you mentioned occasionally but I'm more likely to be heading home from Belmont - I love that section from Belmont to Abbey Village, unbelievably fast. I have a circuit from home which is Wheelton >White Coppice >Anglezarke >Sheephouse >Belmont home. Other times I go through Chorley up to Rivington.

From the village to get to Tockholes I would turn left on main road, then first right on Bury Lane, at bottom of hill when the road bears sharp right go left up the short climb and then down to Abbey Village.

As for the stalking............


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2019)

Good morning people and I do mean GOOD. Woke at 5.00am but had slept solidly from 10.30pm. I've had a brew, time to shut the window to keep out the pigeon cooing and try for another hour or so.

Later myself and a neighbour will be taking down a large holly tree. I do mean large! She's done a great job solo but when she fell out of the tree I felt it time to offer my assistance! I kid you not.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2019)

Good morning folks. Looks like today will be a nice day.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Looks like today will be a nice day.


Not here 
I got up early (0700) to get a 15 in before the rain but it looks like arriving early. Everywhere is wet so its been raining overnight.
Apart from that its a tv day. Golf is on. Cricket is on (if its not washed out). Liverpool vs City in the charity shield is on this afternoon.
So.....fresh crusty bread with cheese, ham and salad will be consumed.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2019)

Good morning folks, off for a pedal in a bit, depending on which forecast I read it'll either be a dry ride out and a wet ride home or it'll be a dry ride.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Looks like today will be a nice day.


Same here. It would be a great day for a ride but many of the people I ride with on Sundays are in London. We have 15 club members at PRL. A great turnout.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2019)

So my extra hour dozing has worked. Just had coffee and toast on garden bench.

Up to the allotment now to burn the holly prunings from yesterday. I like a good bonfire.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not here
> I got up early (0700) to get a 15 in before the rain but it looks like arriving early. Everywhere is wet so its been raining overnight.
> Apart from that its a tv day. Golf is on. Cricket is on (if its not washed out). Liverpool vs City in the charity shield is on this afternoon.
> So.....fresh crusty bread with cheese, ham and salad will be consumed.




That makes a change. Usually we have the horrible rain while everywhere else is nice. We have had precious little rain here over the past 3 or 4 weeks. The stream is drying up as well.

Yesterday we had a few big splots of rain then it stopped.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> View attachment 478503


Still got yer nightshirt on then, Son?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2019)

Morning. Up with the larks, quick coffee then out for a half marathon. Legs a bit weary, but made it. Just fuelled up again with a good breakfast. Overcast and starting to drizzle now so glad I got out when I did.


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, on my second mug of tea and contemplating the day. It is cloudy but muggy. Will probably go for lunch somewhere as I can't be bothered to cook today. A bike ride will be in order shortly.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2019)

Getting up in a mo, then doggie walk on the beach followed by a walk down to the village for Sunday lunch.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2019)

Pouring rain here and looks like staying. Just as well I got the grass cut yesterday. Calmac have just sent a text to say the Lochaline/Fishnish ferry has a “ technical issue” ie is broken down. There are probably a few damp and p’d off people sitting in cars in the queue.


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> View attachment 478503


He has risen! Like an honest loaf of multi cereal in an Aga.


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> View attachment 478503


He's not the messiah, he's a very naughty boy.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2019)

It's blimmin raining!


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's blimmin raining!



Nothing new then


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Nothing new then


It is around here. First rain I've seen in a month.


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Aug 2019)

Very, very late start due to very late finish. I was in the company of a dentist last night and only found out as we walked home. Probably for the best he must live a social bus drivers holiday, "can you advise me on implants mate, is it true that you fill teeth whether needed or not mate, can you take a ganders at my bridge mate"? Work must be good when he can afford to take 5 weeks off to "vacance" in his bolthole a few clicks from here, he lives and works in Lille up north.
11 am and its 27c outside but it will be >30c by mid afternoon. Morning chores amounted to making tea then coffee followed by netting bugs and one lizard from pool, 1st world problems.
Dosed the ailing cat with Mirtazapine and injectable vitamin B12 given orally, he does not like it but is resigned to it now. Mirtazapine is human medicine, an anti depressant, given to cats in a dose of 1.88mg it is an appetite stimulant and anti emetic. Renal patients often feel nausea and at times lack appetite. A funny and not harmful side effect is that cats become very vocal for a little while after being dosed. Shorthairs are fairly quiet generally so his talking does not go unnoticed. I attach a pic of this, my favourite cat sporting his royal crown.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Very, very late start due to very late finish. I was in the company of a dentist last night and only found out as we walked home. Probably for the best he must live a social bus drivers holiday, "can you advise me on implants mate, is it true that you fill teeth whether needed or not mate, can you take a ganders at my bridge mate"? Work must be good when he can afford to take 5 weeks off to "vacance" in his bolthole a few clicks from here, he lives and works in Lille up north.
> 11 am and its 27c outside but it will be >30c by mid afternoon. Morning chores amounted to making tea then coffee followed by netting bugs and one lizard from pool, 1st world problems.
> Dosed the ailing cat with Mirtazapine and injectable vitamin B12 given orally, he does not like it but is resigned to it now. Mirtazapine is human medicine, an anti depressant, given to cats in a dose of 1.88mg it is an appetite stimulant and anti emetic. Renal patients often feel nausea and at times lack appetite. A funny and not harmful side effect is that cats become very vocal for a little while after being dosed. Shorthairs are fairly quiet generally so his talking does not go unnoticed. I attach a pic of this, my favourite cat sporting his royal crown.




He is gorgeous.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2019)

Decided on a quick 10 miler before the rain arrived (promised for 10.00)**.
How wierd is this..........I mentioned that for some reason I bonked at 23 miles yesterday. Today I had a PB on my normal 10 mile route. I knocked nearly 4 minutes off it AND I know this is very slow compared to many but I averaged 13.9 mph compared to my normal 12.2.
I then shopped at Aldi and Lidl and am now sat with a vodka & orange preparing for a day of tv sport.
**the rain hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## derrick (4 Aug 2019)

After a week of pootling with wife and freinds. I managed a solo ride on Saturday morning. Was so good to be able to push myself a bit. Not having to slow down and wait for people. Normal service will resume today.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/jk5NMeEmSY


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2019)

Ah, Iron Sky II is on Sky movies.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2019)

I'm at Middleton Hall, dry so far


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That makes a change. Usually we have the horrible rain while everywhere else is nice. We have had precious little rain here over the past 3 or 4 weeks. The stream is drying up as well.
> 
> Yesterday we had a few big splots of rain then it stopped.


The river stopped flowing!


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2019)

Sun's out again!


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2019)

I got back about half one having had a dry ride, 62 miles, took the scenic route out through Balsall Common, Temple Balsall, Barston and Hampton In Arden, then took the path beside the golf course to the roundabout at Meriden and the left turn over the A45 towards Maxstoke and on to Middleton Hall. On the way back I got to the roundabout on the outskirts of Meriden then turned right and picked up the path again, then turned right and down to the roundabout and turned left up Cornets End lane then right towards Berkswell and onto Tile Hill where I picked up a regular route across Coventry and home. There was an old car event on at Middleton Hall it was a bit busy. It turned out to be a good morning out on the bike, I was going well and the rain held off, though it went a bit black at times.

The path past the Golf course is getting a bit overgrown.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2019)

Had a snooze. Feel constantly exhausted on these tablets.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> The path past the Golf course is getting a bit overgrown.
> 
> View attachment 478564



Blimey! Someone's dumped an old bike in the undergrowth - might be worth having away.


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2019)

Just had an email from NS&I, a premium bond win. £25. Another bonus.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Had a snooze. Feel constantly exhausted on these tablets.


Give them a chance as you have only been on them a short time


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Had a snooze. Feel constantly exhausted on these tablets.


A case of

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu_4PdgiMNU


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> A case of
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu_4PdgiMNU





Must be classic having a bit of sing song.


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He is gorgeous.


He is, the rest are moggies but I am fond of them too, he is the favourite for many reasons.


----------



## GM (4 Aug 2019)

What a great day at the PRL. 72 of your finest Brompton miles. Relaxing with a cold Gama Ray now, and it's going down a treat while waiting for my curry.


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Ah, Iron Sky II is on Sky movies.


Jeze they found people to stump up cash for a 2nd film! I recommended the first one to several friends and none were grateful.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2019)

The first was great.

The second was sheet.


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> What a great day at the PRL. 72 of your finest Brompton miles. Relaxing with a cold Gama Ray now, and it's going down a treat while waiting for my curry.


Well done John.


----------



## GM (4 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Well done John.




Thanks Paul, you missed a great day, even the pru riders weren't as bad as last year.


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> The first was great.
> 
> The second was sheet.


I enjoy Philip K Dick stories and screen adaptations, I worked my way through "The man in the high castle" first series and there was enough banner swastikas and black Hugo Boss designed uniforms to satisfy the most ardent fan of a "golden era". I started on the second series but my sieve head had forgotten the first part of the story.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2019)

Bonfire completed. More holly tree pruned about twice as much as yesterday. We've reached the point where we need to bring in a friend with a climbing harness. Yes this is a BIG holly tree.

Worked solidly for 8.5 hours. Nackered.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2019)

Blinded by the Light hits the big screen on August 9th. It's the story of a British Pakistani teenager and the impact Bruce Springsteen had on his life.

The soundtrack is mainly Springsteen with three previously unreleased recordings. I cannot wait, huge Springsteen fans in our house. We are going with two other disciples.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blinded_by_the_Light_(2019_film)


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Bonfire completed. More holly tree pruned about twice as much as yesterday. We've reached the point where we need to bring in a friend with a climbing harness.* Yes this is a BIG holly tree.*
> 
> Worked solidly for 8.5 hours. Nackered.


Can you get your arms around the trunk?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2019)

Morning. I had a long lie and I'm still first! 

Rain overnight and still a fine drizzle. I fancy a lazy day with nothing more strenuous than walking. Proper exercising in the humid weather we have been having is so draining.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can you get your arms around the trunk?



Yes. The tree is in a tricky position growing on a bank about five feet high, two neighbours' sheds are approximately two feet from the canopy edge, below the canopy is a newly built dry stone wall. The holly is 30 feet tall, has four trunks growing from ground level, the canopy on each of these is intertwined and it's growing about ten feet from a sycamore which has a bough growing through the holly canopy!!

We have to take this beast down piece by piece!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2019)

Morning world. Damp and breezy with a fair bit of overnight rain.

Leaving at 8.30 to meet the guys for our Monday ride. I'm trying to decide if it's wet enough to use the winter bike with its' mudguards.

Meanwhile time to fuel up on porridge.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Bonfire completed. More holly tree pruned about twice as much as yesterday. We've reached the point where we need to bring in a friend with a climbing harness. Yes this is a BIG holly tree.
> 
> Worked solidly for 8.5 hours. Nackered.


There is a row of holly tree/bushes dividing our front garden from the neighbour. It was planted by the previous neighbour. This neighbour (who does nothing to his house or garden) got the deeds out to show it is in fact our responsibility.
Keeping it looking decent is a right royal pain in the a**e.


----------



## Paulus (5 Aug 2019)

Good morning all. It is a bit grey outside at the moment with some showers forecast for later. After breckie the normal dog walking and domestics will be done. I should be able to get out on the bike this afternoon for a while and get some mileage in.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2019)

Morning peeps. 
Been up since 0600 (so could have beaten @Mo1959 if I had wanted so ya boo sucks).
Golf today, instead of Wednesday. Very mixed forcast so not sure what to wear, shorts or longs?? Such big decisions.
I had a drink or 2 (or 3) yesterday while watching all the sport so pleased I woke up quite fresh this morning.
Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2019)

Morning folks. I was awake but couldn't be arsed to get up.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2019)

Morning it is wet outside today


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2019)

We have a few spits and spots of rain here


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2019)

Morning folks, late on parade this morning, woke at half three, six then at half seven, grey, murky but dry here, I rode yesterday I have nothing planned for today.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2019)

Walk had. As it was dry when I set out I just had leggings and t-shirt..............heavens opened so absolutely soaked through. Oh well, no need for a bath/shower this morning! All dry and fresh clothes and just sat down with Weetabix and banana and a cuppa.


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> View attachment 478747


'Ees gorn mate! 

Off to LIDL & ALDI this morning, so it's a trip round the bay to Bideford for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2019)

It has gone dark here now and we have rain. Looks like it might be like this for most of the day.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2019)

Rain stopped, shopping done and breakfast cooked and eaten just leaves the washing up


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2019)

Mr WD is still in bed.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2019)

Well, thats two job sorted, I've ordered a Virgin media SIM for my phone and given them a PAC number to transfer my number across from the Tesco's one that I'm currently using, a saving of three pounds a month. I've also got the ironing done, I now need to get washed and dressed.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Well, thats two job sorted, I've ordered a Virgin media SIM for my phone and given them a PAC number to transfer my number across from the Tesco's one that I'm currently using, a saving of three pounds a month. I've also got the ironing done, I now need to get washed and dressed.



Was this you ironing naked?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2019)

Mr WD is now awake.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is now awake.


But still in bed?


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Was this you ironing naked?
> 
> View attachment 478761



I'm sorry to disappoint, I was wearing a dressing gown.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> But still in bed?



No. He isnt in bed.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint, I was wearing a dressing gown.


Lightweight.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2019)

Just a quickie of 15 miles for me today after the wet start it's turned out quite nice now with a high of 29c


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2019)

Flaked on the sofa. Feel absolutely drained of motive power.


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2019)

Just had Moules, crusty bread and half a bottle of Chablis for luncheon. 
Taking doggie for a wobble down the lane next.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. I was awake but couldn't be arsed to get up.



Lazy


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It has gone dark here now and we have rain. Looks like it might be like this for most of the day.



Still raining?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is still in bed.



What have you done to him?


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Still raining?


Still dreaming.....


https://open.spotify.com/track/0xKcrFF5ed7U4EPdG6vE4f?si=Rc95EZHWSPa9VXVW4jh3BQ


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Still raining?




No. Nice and scorchio now


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Lightweight.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2019)

I've been and had my hair cut, had a batch for lunch, and cleaned the car interior.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I've been and had my hair cut, had a batch for lunch and cleaned the car interior.


You had a batch of your hair for lunch?


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I've been and had my hair cut, had a batch for lunch and cleaned the car interior.


Must have had a lot off, if there was enough left over to clean the car.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> 'Ees gorn mate!
> 
> Off to LIDL & ALDI this morning, so it's a trip round the bay to Bideford for me.


What???? The Lord has gone to Lidl and Aldi


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is still in bed.


Why didnt you put your best bloomers on and go and surprise him ?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why didnt you put your best bloomers on and go and surprise him ?




It would be a surprise alright.


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What???? The Lord has gone to Lidl and Aldi


He had to buy some yeast.....


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2019)

To help him rise


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Well, thats two job sorted, I've ordered a Virgin media SIM for my phone and given them a PAC number to transfer my number across from the Tesco's one that I'm currently using, a saving of three pounds a month. I've also got the ironing done, I now need to get washed and dressed.



Naked ironing!!


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is now awake.



What could you have possibly done to poor Mr WD??
You could leave it to suggestions on here and I have no doubt there will be some interesting replies?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> But still in bed?



With a smile on his face?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> To help him rise



And stay that way?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint, I was wearing a dressing gown.



Didn't want to frighten the neighbours when you opened the curtains?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No. He isnt in bed.[/QUOTE
> 
> So he finally decided to rise then?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Lightweight.



The dressing gown??


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You had a batch of your hair for lunch?



Toasted


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why didnt you put your best bloomers on and go and surprise him ?



Think he had already had enough


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It would be a surprise alright.



You trying to finish him off to claim his life insurance


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You trying to finish him off to claim his life insurance




That's an excellent idea.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That's an excellent idea.


You are more than welcome to surprise me in your bloomers any day. I have asked Drago if I can borrow an old pair of his y fronts so it should be interesting.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are more than welcome to surprise me in your bloomers any day. I have asked Drago if I can borrow an old pair of his y fronts so it should be interesting.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That's an excellent idea.



You should get him out in the garden doing some digging and bush trimming


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are more than welcome to surprise me in your bloomers any day. I have asked Drago if I can borrow an old pair of his y fronts so it should be interesting.






172traindriver said:


>





What a passion killer.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2019)

Sat in the pleasant evening sun with a brandy. Very pleasing.

55 miles at 15.8avg this morning and spent the afternoon burning holly.

Bit of a panic when I showered. Jumped on the scales which showed 68.5kg. Now I'm constantly looking to lose weight but 2kg in 24 hours! Immediately decided I was seriously ill. Switched scales off and back on. Weighed in at 70.3kg. Panic over!!!


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2019)

I've eaten meals that weighed more than you!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I've eaten meals that weighed more than you!



Genuinely laughed out loud.

I was 88kg three years ago. The photos then to now are astonishing. There's a rather lovely lady, 20+ years younger than the rest of the group, who rides with the old farts during the week. I hadn't seen her for a few weeks and it was the day before my 65th. I jumped off the bike to hang with the group while we decided on a cafe. She looked at me and said:

"65 and a 6 pack"

I did feel rather happy.


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2019)

65 and a 6 pack? Pah! 50 and 19" guns is where it's at


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> 65 and a 6 pack?  Pah! 50 and 19" guns is where it's at


Nah!
65 and a 7 figure bank balance works every time.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> 65 and a 6 pack? Pah! 50 and 19" guns is where it's at


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nah!
> 65 and a 7 figure bank balance works every time.



Money or body???


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2019)

Good grief. There is a nasty smell of BS in the air tonight.


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Money or body???


I don't know.....I'm just passing on what someone once told me.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good grief. There is a nasty smell of BS in the air tonight.



Such as?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Such as?




The usual suspects.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The usual suspects.



Now now


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good grief. There is a nasty smell of BS in the air tonight.


Second cut has been had. They'll be spreading now.

Pig muck is worst, for taste, than bull or cow muck.


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Nite GranMa


----------



## gavroche (5 Aug 2019)

Just back from doing a quiz night in a pub in Conwy. We came 2nd out of 9 teams. Quite pleased with that as my wife and I have not done one for years. We intend to go every Monday night now if possible. Goodnight all.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2019)




----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (6 Aug 2019)

Morning all. Nice and breezy with grey clouds scudding across the sky. Out with the dog soon and then out for a ride to get some mileage in.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2019)

Good morning. A bit breezy here. We had a whole 5 minutes of rain last night.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

Morning all. A pleasant morning so far though rain is forcast for later.
I will get a shortish ride in after breckie......10-15 miles depending how it goes.
Breckie will be fruit with yogurt.
Mrs D is having her hair done and I believe we are going for a meal later.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

I need help with a limerick that has been rattling around my head for a couple of days.
Its the last line thats the problem as the only ones that fit are coloqialisms.
So.......

The was a welsh woman called Dragon
who decided to go on the wagon
she only lasted one night
She exclaimed this is sh*te
??????????

Over to to fellow retirees


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2019)

Good day! A beautiful morning here. Coffee and toast in bed as a treat. Shortly I shall have to get up and do household admin.

My friend with the climbing harness arrives at 10.00..........timber.


----------



## Mart44 (6 Aug 2019)

Good morning - Sunshine and cloud here at the moment.

Supermarket shopping this morning. It's supposed to rain later but they keep saying we'll get some rain and then we don't. If it doesn't rain substantially today, I'll have to go and water the allotment later this afternoon. 

For the limerick Dav7, how about:

The was a welsh woman called Dragon
who decided to go on the wagon
she only lasted one night
She exclaimed this is sh*te
Daffyd, pass me the flagon.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2019)

Hmmmmm............I shall pop back later to see how aspects of today's posts progress!


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2019)

Morning all.
Raining here today, that means the Grockles will vacate the beaches and go into town, or go for a leisure drive.
Either way, it'll be busy on the roads.
Oh....and I've got to drive into Barnstaple later.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I need help with a limerick that has been rattling around my head for a couple of days.
> Its the last line thats the problem as the only ones that fit are coloqialisms.
> So.......
> 
> ...




So now not only do I have enormous pink bloomers, but I'm a lush as well.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> So now not only do I have enormous pink bloomers, but I'm a lush as well.


There's lovely now !!


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

Right, time to tidy up. Adios compadres.


----------



## gavroche (6 Aug 2019)

Still in bed but getting up soon. Going to my stepdaughter's after breakfast to measure up for some cupboard doors she wants me to make and then optician this afternoon for a well overdue eye test. (Specsavers). Forecasting rain today but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> Still in bed but getting up soon. Going to my stepdaughter's after breakfast to measure up for some cupboard doors she wants me to make and then optician this afternoon for a well overdue eye test. (Specsavers). Forecasting rain today but it hasn't arrived yet.


Maybe you should visit specsavers BEFORE you measure the doors.
Just sayin like


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - Sunshine and cloud here at the moment.
> 
> Supermarket shopping this morning. It's supposed to rain later but they keep saying we'll get some rain and then we don't. If it doesn't rain substantially today, I'll have to go and water the allotment later this afternoon.
> 
> ...


That would do it


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> There's lovely now !!




I hope you realise that I'm not actually Welsh, I just live here.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope you realise that I'm not actually Welsh, I just live here.


You are welsh by adoption.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are welsh by adoption.




. Blimey. So many nationalities I can lay claim to.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . Blimey. So many nationalities I can lay claim to.


I dont think 'brummy' counts as a nationality though


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I dont think 'brummy' counts as a nationality though


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I dont think 'brummy' counts as a nationality though


Oi !


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I dont think 'brummy' counts as a nationality though



Oh I don't know, they have their own language.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2019)

I've been having a bit of a clearout, I've switched broadband provider and saved a couple of quid a month, and now I've switched phone provider and again saved a couple of quid a month.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Oh I don't know, they have their own language.


You moy av a pint theyre
(You may have a point there)


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You moy av a pint theyre
> (You may have a point there)



We live about twenty miles away and have trouble interpreting broad Brummie.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> We live about twenty miles away and have trouble interpreting broad Brummie.


I could act as an intermediary.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I could act as an intermediary.
> I


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> We live about twenty miles away and have trouble interpreting broad Brummie.




I am glad that I don't have a Brummie accent.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am glad that I don't have a Brummie accent.


And me.
When I go back to Brum, I get asked where I come from.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

Got my 10 miler in earlier. Pleasant but very windy. Trying to build the mileage up and managed 2x10 and a 30 since Saturday.....plus a game of golf yesterday.
Got to do what we can to stay fit hey?


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Got my 10 miler in earlier. Pleasant but very windy. Trying to build the mileage up and managed 2x10 and a 30 since Saturday.....plus a game of golf yesterday.
> Got to do what we can to stay fit hey?



Yoga for me today, one more class and we're on our summer break.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. A bit breezy here. We had a whole 5 minutes of rain last night.



Plenty due in the next few days though?


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope you realise that I'm not actually Welsh, I just live here.



God help the Welsh


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

Alas, the Lord has already forsaken them.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You moy av a pint theyre
> (You may have a point there)


mebbe


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> We live about twenty miles away and have trouble interpreting broad Brummie.


Try giving a takeaway(Large fish & chips) order to a Welsh speaking chinaman, in a broad Yorkshire(West Riding) accent.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Plenty due in the next few days though?




Seems like it.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> And me.
> When I go back to Brum, I get asked where I come from.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hI4Nd4Nm248


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

M&S burgers for tea. Tres posh!


----------



## gavroche (6 Aug 2019)

Went to Specsavers and was impressed with the quality of their eye testing. It was very thorough with latest equipment. Anyway ordered two pairs of glasses for me and two for my wife too. It all came to £235.50 all together. Not bad considering the Welsh Hospital policy I have will pay back £125 each, so even better. Collecting the new specs next Monday.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

Oh lord, last eyetest I had at Specsavers I had a very attractive Asian lass in her twenties, who had half the buttons on her blouse undone. My blood pressure shot up and I developed spontaneous glaucoma.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

A programme on BBC4 about one of my heroes, Paddy Mayne. For those that don't know kf him, here's the highlights...

http://badassoftheweek.com/mayne.html


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> A programme on BBC4 about one of my heroes, Paddy Mayne. For those that don't know kf him, here's the highlights...
> 
> http://badassoftheweek.com/mayne.html




Wasnt he a founder member of the SAS?


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

Stirling was the founder. He needed a 2IC. The then Captain Mayne was in jail, awaiting trial on a charge of punching a colonel and chasing him with a knife. Stirling made Mayne an offer - I can get you out of here, but you then come and work for me.

Mayne did, and spent the rest of the war killing Nazzies left right and centre. The only british servicemen ever to be awarded 4 x DSO's. He was an international rugby player, a decent boxer, and liked a fight and a drink in equal measure. The war came along at just the right time for him to have a fight whenever the mood took him. 

Read the link - he really did kick some serious Nazzie butt.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

@welsh dragon 
A friendly warning. I have tomorrows limerick already writ


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

There was a young writer named Dave,
Who surfed on a Crest of a wave,
He fell to his knees,
Overdosed with E's,
And now spends his time at a rave.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon
> A friendly warning. I have tomorrows limerick already writ


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Watch it.....or I will publish early


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Stirling was the founder. He needed a 2IC. The then Captain Mayne was in jail, awaiting trial on a charge of punching a colonel and chasing him with a knife. Stirling made Mayne an offer - I can get you out of here, but you then come and work for me.
> 
> Mayne did, and spent the rest of the war killing Nazzies left right and centre. The only british servicemen ever to be awarded 4 x DSO's. He was an international rugby player, a decent boxer, and liked a fight and a drink in equal measure. The war came along at just the right time for him to have a fight whenever the mood took him.
> 
> Read the link - he really did kick some serious Nazzie butt.


"The Fighting Irish"


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Watch it.....or I will publish early


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

Oh hell yeah. Word was he'd routinely challenge every man in a bar to a fight...and win.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Oh hell yeah. Word was he'd routinely challenge every man in a bar to a fight...and win.


A lot like me then.
Apart from the 'win' bit.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Watch it.....or I will publish early


I've a picture of you in your "birthday suit!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> I've a picture of you in your "birthday suit!


At what age?


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A lot like me then.
> Apart from the 'win' bit.



You just need to win Welshie


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You just need to win Welshie


Thats a done deal. Just wait till tomorrows limerick......she wont be able to resist me.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> At what age?


Does the age bother you?


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats a done deal. Just wait till tomorrows limerick......she wont be able to resist me.



She will be dreaming of you tonight then


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats a done deal. Just wait till tomorrows limerick......she wont be able to resist me.




She can see what your saying you know


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> She can see what your saying you know


I am signing off now. My limerick will go public tomorrow.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> She will be dreaming of you tonight then


Thats ok. I dream of her every night.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats ok. I dream of her every night.



Good job we cant broadcast your dreams of her


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2019)

There once was a man who liked welsh Dragon. 
He said, "See the lovely kelsch dragging!" 
His name was dave. 
He found the kunaev. 
He just couldn't say no to the knave.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2019)




----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2019)

It's me again  I have a boiler service today 08:00 - 17:00 could be a long day


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

Good morning chaps. I might be afraid to look in at this for the rest of the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning chaps. I might be afraid to look in at this for the rest of the day.


Think a certain bard will be along soon? 

I am just having my porridge. Couldn't be bothered going out as it's been chucking it down all night.


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Think a certain bard will be along soon?
> 
> I am just having my porridge. Couldn't be bothered going out as it's been chucking it down all night.




Quite possibly


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Quite possibly


Oh.............he's about.............wait for it!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2019)

Good morning. Damp, grey, windy with some seriously heavy downpours chucked in for fun.

I should be meeting for the Wednesday cafe run at 9.00, means leaving at 8.20ish. I'm hoping it might hiss down about 8.00 'cos this isn't looking positive


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

Good day to all.
Are you there WD ??
Not a lot going on today. Mixed weather so a ride is doubtful.
Mrs D is taking her auntie shopping.
I may get my hair cut.
No golf as I played Monday and again tomorrow.
See you in a minute


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2019)

Met office says it's going to rain this afternoon.

BBC says it isn't.

Who the chuff am I supposed to believe.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

Todays limerick.
The last line could be better so feel free to have a go.

There was a young woman called Welshie
Whos bloomers had got very squelchy
Well she glared at me and shouted
It ONLY WEE
Very brazen is our squelchy welshie


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh.............he's about.............wait for it!!!!




<gulp>


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Met office says it's going to rain this afternoon.
> 
> BBC says it isn't.
> 
> Who the chuff am I supposed to believe.


Maybe it will be that kind of dryish rain.
Or
A Michael Fish type dry day.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Todays limerick.
> The last line could be better so feel free to have a go.
> 
> There was a young woman called Welshie
> ...




That is the worst limerick..... ever


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2019)

There was a young poet named Dave,
Who wasn't very good.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> <gulp>


Not sure about tomorrows as its just rattling around my bonce at the moment.
The first line seems to be.......
There was a young woman called Mo
But
One never knows


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> There was a young poet named Dave,
> Who wasn't very good.


I will go along with that.
But as my great aunt Fanny used to say
"God loves a tryer"


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That is the worst limerick..... ever


Oh I dont know. I think I can do worse than that


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Oh I dont know. I think I can do worse than that




I doubt that.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2019)

Oh good Lord I'll have to go out and do "mark forums read" when I get in!!!  

 hardly scorchio but it looks like I should get the porridge on and get my kit out. It's that our face days of derision!!


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2019)

Morning you lot. 

Honda CRV in for an MOT this morning. Will have a wander around the village and get a bit of shopping whilst it's being done.
Had some heavy rain last night.


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Met office says it's going to rain this afternoon.
> 
> BBC says it isn't.
> 
> Who the chuff am I supposed to believe.



I had that the other day, the weather app on the tablet said showers and the BBC weather said dry  , I went out anyway and had a dry ride.


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2019)

Well, I'm thinking of tidying up the garden, guess I'll just wait and see.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

Heavy showers here at present.
Mrs D has decided that I do not need a haircut. Well, as I am the boss around here I agree with her .
So......excercise bike and some situps for me.


----------



## Paulus (7 Aug 2019)

Morning all, yesterday afternoon MrsP and my good self decided to have a look in the loft for a box of painting stuff as MrsP wants to take up art classes again. We didn't find the paints and drawing materials. What I now have is a back garden full of old boxes full of junk and rubbish from 30+ years ago.I did get my record collection down,and as I have no record player as such I will try to sell them to a local collector who is advertising to buy LP's and singles from the 60's 70's and 80's. Several trips to the local dump is on hand later. The recycling bin is already full of papers and cardboard and won't be collected until next Monday.


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2019)

Good morning folks, lazy morning then out to lunch and an afternoon down the club, I've got a line full out, mostly sheets and pillow cases, yesterday it was mostly pants and socks, I seem to be up to date with the jobs at the moment. All I'm doing in the garden is keeping the baskets and pots watered, dead heading and keeping the weeds under control.


----------



## Mart44 (7 Aug 2019)

Good morning - A dry day ahead. I rode to the allotment late yesterday afternoon and gave everything a watering. I decided not to rely on the forecast for rain because they have been wrong about that for a number of days now. Still no rain and plants were starting to wilt.

I'll probably go there again today to pick some vegetables. The hedges in our garden need a trim and I'll do that this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, yesterday afternoon MrsP and my good self decided to have a look in the loft for a box of painting stuff as MrsP wants to take up art classes again. We didn't find the paints and drawing materials. What I now have is a back garden full of old boxes full of junk and rubbish from 30+ years ago.I did get my record collection down,and as I have no record player as such I will try to sell them to a local collector who is advertising to buy LP's and singles from the 60's 70's and 80's. Several trips to the local dump is on hand later. The recycling bin is already full of papers and cardboard and won't be collected until next Monday.


Some old records can be quite valuable. I have the first 2 LPs released by the stones and if in good condition they are worth a bit. Sadly mine are not good condition


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2019)

I could live to be 250 and I don't think my Gilber O'Sullivan albums will ever be worth a penny.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I could live to be 250 and I don't think my Gilber O'Sullivan albums will ever be worth a penny.


As a teenager I had every single, EP and LP the stones ever released.
One day, after drooling over them, I left them on the bed when I went out.
I never thought about the sun moving around 
They were all badly warped and unplayable. Very sad


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning chaps. I might be afraid to look in at this for the rest of the day.



Have you been brave and looked?


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> As a teenager I had every single, EP and LP the stones ever released.
> One day, after drooling over them, I left them on the bed when I went out.
> I never thought about the sun moving around
> They were all badly warped and unplayable. Very sad


I had a copy of The Cult 'Electric' album - special edition on gold vinyl.
The same thing happened to that.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Think a certain bard will be along soon?
> 
> I am just having my porridge. Couldn't be bothered going out as it's been chucking it down all night.



Has it stopped yet?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Has it stopped yet?


It did for a while, but it's threatening again.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

I am on grannies taxi duty. I have to take a grandson to work as son in law has an emergency dental appointment and can't take him.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am on grannies taxi duty. I have to take a grandson to work as son in law has an emergency dental appointment and can't take him.


Are there no actual taxi firms around? Grans taxis cheaper?


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am on grannies taxi duty. I have to take a grandson to work as son in law has an emergency dental appointment and can't take him.


The motorbike!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> The motorbike!


Other grandson I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> The motorbike!





Mo1959 said:


> Other grandson I think.




Yes another one. I have 4 grandsons and 1 granddaughter. Wouldn't have to take this one is he had a motorbike.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Are there no actual taxi firms around? Grans taxis cheaper?




Any other would cost about £15. Grans taxis cost nothing.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Other grandson I think.





welsh dragon said:


> Yes another one. I have 4 grandsons and 1 granddaughter. Wouldn't have to take this one is he had a motorbike.


I was thinking more about using the motorbike, for the job in hand.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I had a copy of The Cult 'Electric' album - special edition on gold vinyl.
> The same thing happened to that.


What!!! You left it in my bedroom


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am on grannies taxi duty. I have to take a grandson to work as son in law has an emergency dental appointment and can't take him.


Buses not been invented in wales yet


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2019)

Here's the bin lorry. I'll get out for a walk............for a few yards. Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Buses not been invented in wales yet




They have, but let's just say they are so far and few between that they don't run at the times they are needed.

The first bus doesn't start until 9am. How are people supposed to get to work? Thats why everyone here has a car, or 2


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2019)

Wee bit fresher out there now, but a big black cloud lurking overhead. Wonder if I could risk a little donder.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> They have, but let's just say they are so far and few between that they don't run at the times they are needed.
> 
> The first bus doesn't start until 9am. How are people supposed to get to work? Thats why everyone here has a car, or 2


Or a grannie


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Or a grannie


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Any other would cost about £15. Grans taxis cost nothing.



Should start charging


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Here's the bin lorry. I'll get out for a walk............for a few yards. Lol



Get wet?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> They have, but let's just say they are so far and few between that they don't run at the times they are needed.
> 
> The first bus doesn't start until 9am. How are people supposed to get to work? Thats why everyone here has a car, or 2



Or a tractor?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

That's my duty as taxi done for the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2019)

Got a wander in. Well timed I think. Clouds gathering again. Sandwich and cup of tea now.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Got a wander in. Well timed I think. Clouds gathering again. Sandwich and cup of tea now.


Light rain for 53 minutes


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2019)

Rain now on


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

We have a real mixture. Hot and sunny, then the sun goes in and the breeze kicks up, then sun and heat again.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Got a wander in. Well timed I think. Clouds gathering again. Sandwich and cup of tea now.


Cucumber sandwiches, cut into triangles ?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Light rain for 53 minutes


Not 52 minutes 45 seconds
Or
53 minutes 15 seconds ???


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cucumber sandwiches, cut into triangles ?


Nah, egg mayo with a slice of beetroot. Love beetroot on a piece. Lol.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not 52 minutes 45 seconds
> Or
> 53 minutes 15 seconds ???


Nope


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Nah, egg mayo with a slice of beetroot. Love beetroot on a piece. Lol.


I like beetroot.......but it somehow doesnt sound right with egg mayo.
Now beetroot and cheese mmmm yum.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2019)

WoW.... .lashing down here now.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2019)

The boiler man came, then spends 15 minutes on his bloody phone


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> The boiler man came, then spends 15 minutes on his bloody phone


Does my head in these days. Don’t get me wrong, I do have a mobile mainly for emergency use or when away from home, but it’s in my pocket forgotten about until required. All you see now is people wandering around like zombies, almost afraid to take their eyes off their screens in case they miss anything!


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Does my head in these days. Don’t get me wrong, I do have a mobile mainly for emergency use or when away from home, but it’s in my pocket forgotten about until required. All you see now is people wandering around like zombies, almost afraid to take their eyes off their screens in case they miss anything!


Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2019)

Damn. Another cyclist killed on the roads up here.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-49261204


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2019)

Car sailed through its MOT. 
I am currently not in a pub.......


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2019)

Glad I went riding. Dodged the showers until the final two miles. Everyone seemed to enjoy the new route I'd devised to a favourite cafe. Needs a bit of tweaking but this won't take long.

58 miles, 3800 feet, 14avg and one fall - not me.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That's my duty as taxi done for the day.



No night duty?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Light rain for 53 minutes



Did it stop after 53 minutes?


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We have a real mixture. Hot and sunny, then the sun goes in and the breeze kicks up, then sun and heat again.



Bet you dont know what to wear


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cucumber sandwiches, cut into triangles ?



.....and Earl Grey??


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nope



How long for?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> No night duty?




Hell no.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How long for?


53 minutes as said.


----------



## 172traindriver (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Hell no.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

A picture I found of @Dave7, in his birthday suit, when younger.


Spoiler: Don't blame me for looking


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2019)

Weird. He was taller when he was younger.


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> .....and Earl Grey??



Green tea.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Green tea.



Tea. Bleh.


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Tea. Bleh.



I drink both tea and coffee, but not at the same time I may add, the green tea is something I've added recently and seems to be a bit of an acquired taste, but I've not yet added anything to it.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I drink both tea and coffee, but not at the same time I may add, the green tea is something I've added recently and seems to be a bit of an acquired taste, but I've not yet added anything to it.




I have never liked tea. I can't stand the smell even.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Tea. Bleh.


Sitting in the Wild Thyme cafe this morning, I came to the realisation that I actually don't like coffee that much.
I probably only drink one or two cups a week, and then mainly because everyone else is having it.
I think I'll stick to tea from now on.
It's only taken me 50 odd years to come to this conclusion.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sitting in the Wild Thyme cafe this morning, I came to the realisation that I actually don't like coffee that much.
> I probably only drink one or two cups a week, and then mainly because everyone else is having it.
> I think I'll stick to tea from now on.
> It's only taken me 50 odd years to come to this conclusion.


Not long then!!


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not long then!!


You can't rush these things!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> You can't rush these things!




Clearly. Your decision was a bit like watching paint dry. .

I know I will never drink a cup of tea. I came to that conclusion when I wasi n my early teens.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Clearly. Your decision was a bit like watching paint dry. .


More like a Damascene moment......


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Clearly. Your decision was a bit like watching paint dry. .
> 
> I know I will never drink a cup of tea. I came to that conclusion when I wasi n my early teens.


You can earn £15,000 a year watching paint dry though.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

Morning folks. Looks like I am first today. We had some rain last night


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2019)

Good morning bretheren.
Quite cloudy this morning but forcast is for a dry day.
Golf calls today. Breckie will be a vegie sausage sarnie wif brarn sauce.
Are you there Mo ??


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning bretheren.
> Quite cloudy this morning but forcast is for a dry day.
> Golf calls today. Breckie will be a vegie sausage sarnie wif brarn sauce.
> Are you there Mo ??




She is probably on her walk


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2019)

Todays offering......

There was a young lady called Mo
Who seemed always to be on the go
She'd be up with the sun
Do a 20 mile run
Then off on her bike would go Mo


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2019)

I have risen! Hallelujah!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Todays offering......
> 
> There was a young lady called Mo
> Who seemed always to be on the go
> ...




That effort is def better than the last one.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Todays offering......
> 
> There was a young lady called Mo
> Who seemed always to be on the go
> ...


Lol. Wish I had done a 20 mile run.......just 6 I'm afraid. The trail was a bit squelchy in bits after the rain but quite pleasant out.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Wish I had done a 20 mile run.......just 6 I'm afraid. The trail was a bit squelchy in bits after the rain but quite pleasant out.


Sorry......you are not allowed to be squelchy......only Welshie can be squelshy


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2019)




----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen! Hallelujah!


Pah! That's nothing.
I just split the moon............


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Looks like I am first today. We had some rain last night



You always have rain


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That effort is def better than the last one.


All of us great poets started humbly and grew


----------



## GM (8 Aug 2019)

Morning all. Not that it bothers us, but it's National Bike to work day. Happy memories! 

A day of continuing decorating and a trip to the skip. Exciting day not!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> A day of continuing decorating and a trip to the skip.


Two things I really need to get stuck into too. Procrastination is my favourite hobby though!

My smallest bedroom is currently the cat's room. Lol. Nothing in it at the moment but a litter tray, feed bowls, play tunnel, cat trees, beds, etc, but the little madam has been pulling the wallpaper off the walls!  I would be as well just to strip it and emulsion the walls instead when I can extract the digit.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You always have rain



Not always I'll have you know.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2019)

Think I'm having a 'Can't be arsed' day today.
Something will no doubt turn up.......


----------



## Paulus (8 Aug 2019)

Morning all, a bit late on parade today. Actually been awake since 6.30 but got stuck into the 3rd installment of Alan Johnson's memoirs. The book is called The long and winding road. I have read the first two installments in the last couple of weeks. 
Now off to the woods with the dog and a stop at the cafe on the way back for a spot of lunch with MrsP.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2019)

Here we go again, another day in Paradise - I live in Lancashire!! 

Tree felling starts again in 15 minutes. Hopefully it will be completed by 1.00pm with just burning the rubbish left to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2019)

Great big flock of geese just flown over.................a bit early for that! Usually into the autumn before we start to see them in numbers.


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2019)

Dishwasher broken. I've googled it and thing the thermister has failed. Cheap fix.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Here we go again, another day in Paradise - I live in Lancashire!!
> 
> Tree felling starts again in 15 minutes. Hopefully it will be completed by 1.00pm with just burning the rubbish left to do.


Thought you were further West than Burnley. That'd only be around three hours away by train. An easy hours bike ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

Just back from a 17 mile bimble. They still have a mile or so of the main road left to tarmac, so it was very bumpy..my poor derriere did not like it.one bit and neither did my bike. They are supposed to be finished tonight, but I can't see that happening. 

Met a couple of locals out for a walk on my travels. 

There were a few dark clouds around as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just back from a 17 mile bimble. They still have a mile or so of the main road left to tarmac, so it was very bumpy..my poor derriere did not like it.one bit and neither did my bike. They are supposed to be finished tonight, but I can't see that happening.
> 
> Met a couple of locals out for a walk on my travels.
> 
> ...


You should be pulling up that Himalayan Balsam as you are passing....it’s a pest! You wouldn’t get much of a conversation from the locals!


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just back from a 17 mile bimble. They still have a mile or so of the main road left to tarmac, so it was very bumpy..my poor derriere did not like it.one bit and neither did my bike. They are supposed to be finished tonight, but I can't see that happening.
> 
> Met a couple of locals out for a walk on my travels.
> 
> ...


At least the locals are on the right side of the road. No Hi-Vis though.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> You should be pulling up that Himalayan Balsam as you are passing....it’s a pest! You wouldn’t get much of a conversation from the locals!




I didnt know what it was until you told me last year. I thought they were snap dragons.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2019)

My two tons of chuckies will probably come this afternoon. Hope I can catch the guy and ask him if he would slit the bags and just let them fall out. Save trying to get them out of the big bags myself. Presume it will just be a shovel and rake then to try and scatter them around. My poor back!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2019)

Wash the car amd filled it up with petrol only the third time this year only spent £168 so far this year


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Wash the car amd filled it up with petrol only the third time this year only spent £168 so far this year


I’ve to remember to start mine up and take it for a little run occasionally I use it so little now, but not sure I would want to be without it yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve to remember to start mine up and take it for a little run occasionally I use it so little now, but not sure I would want to be without it yet.




I couldn't do without my car out here


----------



## Paulus (8 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> My two tons of chuckies will probably come this afternoon. Hope I can catch the guy and ask him if he would slit the bags and just let them fall out. Save trying to get them out of the big bags myself. Presume it will just be a shovel and rake then to try and scatter them around. My poor back!


Chuckles?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Chuckles?


Chuckies! Another name for gravel/pebbles up here. Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

I dodnt know what that meant either, but I assumed it was gravel/stones


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I dodnt know what that meant either, but I assumed it was gravel/stones


https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/chuckie


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I dodnt know what that meant either, but I assumed it was gravel/stones


This stuff. Golden Quartz I think they call it.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2019)

Some of the women’s cycling teams arriving in the area for the 3 day Tour of Scotland.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Chuckies! Another name for gravel/pebbles up here. Lol.



A chuck or chuckies round here is a hen!!! I did wonder how you would rake and shovel those around.

One trunk to go. Lunch break.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Great big flock of geese just flown over.................a bit early for that! Usually into the autumn before we start to see them in numbers.


Had two lots of them flying over us to the estuary yesterday. Very (like two months) early!
Must be bad weather somewhere.........or they're lost.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> You should be pulling up that Himalayan Balsam as you are passing....it’s a pest! You wouldn’t get much of a conversation from the locals!



Is that the stuff in the first picture, I don't think I'd recognize it if I saw it


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Is that the stuff in the first picture, I don't think I'd recognize it if I saw it




It is.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2019)

I got back about two, I was out early and extended my ride over to Hatton Locks, 60 miles covered. Its been a little bit autumnal this morning, alternating sunshine and clouds, warm with the sun out and cool when it was cloudy, all with a cool breeze. I wasn't impressed with the truck driver on one of the narrow lanes, driving too fast and not slowing for anything, gave me an inch or two and I had taken to the verge, I also rode up behind a woman leading a large horse and wondered exactly who was in charge . another enjoyable morning out pedalling, I would just like it to be more like summer.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry......you are not allowed to be squelchy......only Welshie can be squelshy



That can create some interesting thoughts


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> You should be pulling up that Himalayan Balsam as you are passing....it’s a pest! You wouldn’t get much of a conversation from the locals!



She cant speak Welsh


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just back from a 17 mile bimble. They still have a mile or so of the main road left to tarmac, so it was very bumpy..my poor derriere did not like it.one bit and neither did my bike. They are supposed to be finished tonight, but I can't see that happening.
> 
> Met a couple of locals out for a walk on my travels.
> 
> ...



Thought it would have been large enough to soften the ride


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thought it would have been large enough to soften the ride




Watch it you.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I couldn't do without my car out here



You need it for your part time job


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Watch it you.



Is it that large it needs watching


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You need it for your part time job




As a taxi driver yes. 




172traindriver said:


> Is it that large it needs watching




According to Dave it is. That's why i need enormous bloomers


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Here we go again, another day in Paradise - I live in Lancashire!!
> .


White Coppice is very nice


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> As a taxi driver yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But its perfectly formed


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> At least the locals are on the right side of the road. No Hi-Vis though.


From that smile on his face the one on the right may be Mr WD.


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2019)

Preparing to attack the garden. Gggrrrrrr...


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> My two tons of chuckies will probably come this afternoon. Hope I can catch the guy and ask him if he would slit the bags and just let them fall out. Save trying to get them out of the big bags myself. Presume it will just be a shovel and rake then to try and scatter them around. My poor back!


Chukies ???
Edit.....just read the other replies


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Some of the women’s cycling teams arriving in the area for the 3 day Tour of Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 479149


They will have nice weather for it..........not


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Is it that large it needs watching


Watch it TD......just cos its got its own post code


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2019)

Dropped in to our local brewery - GT Ales - which is conveniently situated 100yds from where we store our caravan. Was looking for a selection of ales for a birthday present for my best mate. Came away with a mixed case of their finest (and a couple of bottles for myself ).
Had quite an interesting chat with the guys who own it.
Made a change from going to the pub at lunchtime. 
Walked the doggie around Baggy Point. Croyde was packed and the lanes are full of NRGs.* 
I'm making a point of holding my ground and making 'em sweat it out. Funny they all seem to have London registrations........


*Non Reversing Grockles


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2019)

@172traindriver ......you will be pleased to know that you have been selected for tomorrows limerick.
No amount of grovelling will help you


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Watch it TD......just cos its got its own post code




Oi you


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Watch it you.


Dunt tha men gwyliwch chi.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

Crikey it's gone so hot again. It's burning out there.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2019)

Picked up a load of minor scratches down the side of the CRV over the last few months - mainly branches and stuff down the lanes'
Looking through my garage, I found a bottle of Turtle Wax silver 'Color Magic' from long ago.
Thought I'd treat the old girl to a waxing.
WOW!!!! 
Looks like new again.


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2019)

Until it rains...


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thought you were further West than Burnley. That'd only be around three hours away by train. An easy hours bike ride.



 I am. Five miles west of Blackburn. We only have ten fingers and ten toes round here.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Thought I'd treat the old girl to a waxing.
> WOW!!!!
> Looks like new again.


I must try that on Mrs D.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I must try that on Mrs D.




I bet Mrs D hasn't seen what you wrote.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I must try that on Mrs D.



I just had a terrible vision..........


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I bet Mrs D hasn't seen what you wrote.


You dont think I am frightened of a woman do you ??
Well, maybe a bit.
Please dont tell her


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I just had a terrible vision..........


A premonition of doom?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> A premonition of doom?



Far, far worse...........


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Far, far worse...........


Exile to Wales.


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> A premonition of doom?



A vision of my Y fronts?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> A vision of my Y fronts?



That's taking things a bit too far Mr D. 



classic33 said:


> Exile to Wales.




Or Yorkshire


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That's taking things a bit too far Mr D.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's been to Yorkshire. The east West Riding, said he liked it there.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But its perfectly formed



You have knowledge about it then?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Preparing to attack the garden. Gggrrrrrr...



Who won?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> They will have nice weather for it..........not



They should have a tour of Wales. That would probably be even wetter if you listen to Welshie


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Or Yorkshire



No! Yorkshire would be excellent. It is the most wonderful place. I had the privilege to live on Bootham in York 76-80. York is a wonderful city and my spiritual home. Met Mrs P there at an outrageously drunken party.

When I rode the Way of the Roses I stayed a night in York. On riding in to the city the first thing I did was ride to the Minster and hug it......as far as one can hug a friggin big church.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Watch it TD......just cos its got its own post code


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @172traindriver ......you will be pleased to know that you have been selected for tomorrows limerick.
> No amount of grovelling will help you


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> He's been to Yorkshire. The east West Riding, said he liked it there.



You're right I did. I love Lancashire it's my home but York will always be in my heart. The only city in the world I would chose to live in.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Dropped in to our local brewery - GT Ales - which is conveniently situated 100yds from where we store our caravan. Was looking for a selection of ales for a birthday present for my best mate. Came away with a mixed case of their finest (and a couple of bottles for myself ).
> Had quite an interesting chat with the guys who own it.
> Made a change from going to the pub at lunchtime.
> Walked the doggie around Baggy Point. Croyde was packed and the lanes are full of NRGs.*
> ...



Did they let you test a few?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Crikey it's gone so hot again. It's burning out there.



Bit of topless sunbathing in the garden then?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Until it rains...



Killjoy


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I must try that on Mrs D.



Wonder if she will like that?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You dont think I am frightened of a woman do you ??
> Well, maybe a bit.
> Please dont tell her



Try it on Welshie?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I just had a terrible vision..........



Of someone getting chased with a rolling pin......a bit like Nora Batty


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2019)

It's a wonderful cool evening here in Paradise. Sat outside with a brandy.

Tomorrow is a walking day. Weather forecast is appalling so we've ditched the Lakes walk and staying local for an 1.00pm start.

If weather is bad we are going to a matinee showing of Blinded by the Light with Springsteen sound track.

MATINEE? On a Friday afternoon! How rock 'n' roll is that???


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> No! Yorkshire would be excellent. It is the most wonderful place. I had the privilege to live on Bootham in York 76-80. York is a wonderful city and my spiritual home. Met Mrs P there at an outrageously drunken party.
> 
> When I rode the Way of the Roses I stayed a night in York. On riding in to the city the first thing I did was ride to the Minster and hug it......as far as one can hug a friggin big church.


That's two, on here, living in Red Rose County, that have said they like the White Rose County.

The truth is out there...


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> *It's a wonderful cool evening here in Paradise.* Sat outside with a brandy.
> 
> Tomorrow is a walking day. Weather forecast is appalling so we've ditched the Lakes walk and staying local for an 1.00pm start.
> 
> ...


You take the train there?


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> A vision of my Y fronts?



Jimmy Saville damaged enough kids, we dont want your Y fronts doing even more damage


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2019)

He's changed his name to Jimmy Somerville and had a haircut.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

It's started to rain here.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's started to rain here.


Not supposed to rain until later, for about an hour. You have actually checked it is rain.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not supposed to rain until later, for about an hour. You have actually checked it is rain.




I can hear it.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> He's changed his name to Jimmy Somerville and had a haircut.


Don’t say that.......there’s a Jimmy Sommerville lives a few houses away from me! Lol.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I can hear it.


Not someone with a hosepipe, making you think it's raining.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not someone with a hosepipe, making you think it's raining.



What? I can't hear you because of the rain


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Of someone getting chased with a rolling pin......a bit like Nora Batty



Close, very, very close.......


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2019)

'Night Hairy Melon......


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> 'Night Hairy Melon......


Night Boyo


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's started to rain here.



And I bet it poured


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I can hear it.



Can you?


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not supposed to rain until later, for about an hour. You have actually checked it is rain.



Bet you only had a few spots


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t say that.......there’s a Jimmy Sommerville lives a few houses away from me! Lol.



One thats on the offenders list?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2019)

Morning. Been out for a quick 4 mile jog before the weather closes in. It's already really blustery and rain is now on. Always a nice feeling to have got something done before it arrives.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2019)

Morning all, it is, as predicted, raining heavily. I got stung by a wasp yesterday, the first time in years and I seem to have some kind of bad reaction to it. My hand has swollen up quite badly. The sting was on my little finger. I can't get an appointment at the Doctor until Monday morning, so I will try the local pharmacy when it opens. They have a consultancy room so my first port of call ill be there.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2019)

Good morning. We had lots of rain last night. It's quite blustery and wet here now. Still we needed the rain. We havn't had much over the last few weeks


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2019)

Good morning from a very wet Coventry


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2019)

Moist here, and not just in my Y fronts. Doctors again this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's a wonderful cool evening here in Paradise. Sat outside with a brandy.
> 
> Tomorrow is a walking day. Weather forecast is appalling so we've ditched the Lakes walk and staying local for an 1.00pm start.
> 
> ...


Dont you be snogging on the back row.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Moist here, and not just in my Y fronts. Doctors again this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2019)

96% chance of rain at 8.00. Wrong!


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2019)

Bit damp on the Gold Coast this morning, but we didn't have the thunder storms that the BBC predicted for last night.
Looks like they might hit later this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t say that.......there’s a Jimmy Sommerville lives a few houses away from me! Lol.


No idea why but I assumed you lived in a house/cottage miles from the nearest neighbour...... a bit like welshie.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No idea why but I assumed you lived in a house/cottage miles from the nearest neighbour...... a bit like welshie.


Nope............Crieff in Perthshire. Population around 7500 I think. Little bungalow in a reasonably quiet road, but lots of nice walks/trails and cycle routes on my doorstep so love it.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2019)

Good day fellow retirees. It's rained off and on all night with thunder and wind. Not raining at present.

Our planned walk was pushed back to 1.00pm with the promise of 16% rain. Forecast is now 44% at 2.00pm............it looks like the cinema instead.

Quiz tonight. I'm desperately searching for someone under 23 who will recognise all these TV "stars" in the picture round. 

What is Love Island??


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

Well they got todays forcast right!!! Thunder and lightening woke me in the early hours. Constant rain now. I see a day of golf on tv, a good book and a nice glass of cognac.

Are you there @172traindriver ??


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2019)

Jeez................looks more like November out there now. Wind is howling and rain battering off the windows. Don't think I will be back out.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> What is Love Island??



Simps.
Its a prog on tv that I have never watched


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Simps.
> Its a prog on tv that I have never watched


Me neither............the odd glimpse of a trailer for it has me wondering what is wrong with people that sit glued to that!!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

And today's offering........

There was a young man called Train driver
Who thought he was Lady Godiva
On his bike he would ride
With his legs open wide
Shouting come have a look for a fiver.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Simps.
> Its a prog on tv that I have never watched



Ah one of those! @Mo1959 me neither. One of my best friends, highly intelligent, is glued to it with her daughter. Quite beyond me.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And today's offering........
> 
> There was a young man called Train driver
> Who thought he was Lady Godiva
> ...




.


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Me neither............the odd glimpse of a trailer for it has me wondering what is wrong with people that sit glued to that!!



And me, caught the odd glimps and wondered whats the point.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And today's offering........
> 
> There was a young man called Train driver
> Who thought he was Lady Godiva
> ...



Very good. I really did laugh out loud.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Very good. I really did laugh out loud.




That was def the best one yet.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope............Crieff in Perthshire. Population around 7500 I think. Little bungalow in a reasonably quiet road, but lots of nice walks/trails and cycle routes on my doorstep so love it.


Just googled it, it sounds nice.

Crieff was immortalised by William McGonagall in his poem "Crieff"

"Ye lovers of the picturesque, if ye wish to drown your grief,
Take my advice, and visit the ancient town of Crieff.

I also looked up "famous people from Crief" but there was no mention of Mo


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I also looked up "famous people from Crief" but there was no mention of Mo


Nope, the only notable worthies currently are Dennis Lawson and Ewan McGregor the actors. Met Ewan a couple of weeks ago on one of the walks.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Been out for a quick 4 mile jog before the weather closes in. It's already really blustery and rain is now on. Always a nice feeling to have got something done before it arrives.



Saw the item on BBC news about the womens Tour of Scotland.
It's going to be rough out there


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Saw the item on BBC news about the womens Tour of Scotland.
> It's going to be rough out there


God, yes forgot that kicked off today. Will be interesting! Through this way tomorrow when it's not quite as bad.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And today's offering........
> 
> There was a young man called Train driver
> Who thought he was Lady Godiva
> ...


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Me neither............the odd glimpse of a trailer for it has me wondering what is wrong with people that sit glued to that!!



And a good many other reality programmes.
Absolute s##t the lot of them. People must be pretty sad if they sit there watching that stuff and then spend all day talking about it


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope, the only notable worthies currently are Dennis Lawson and Ewan McGregor the actors. Met Ewan a couple of weeks ago on one of the walks.



Is he friendly when you just meet him out and about?


----------



## Mart44 (9 Aug 2019)

Good morning - Lots of rain overnight. The first lengthy spell we've had in quite a while around here. The plants in the allotment will be very happy.

Being a fair weather cyclist, the prospects don't look good as regards a bike ride to see my brother this afternoon.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Ah one of those! @Mo1959 me neither. One of my best friends, highly intelligent, is glued to it with her daughter. Quite beyond me.



Thats the thing that gets me......intelligent people glued to the tv.
If it was Jeremy Kyle types I could understand it.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Is he friendly when you just meet him out and about?


Yes, although he wasn't for giving away what he was currently working on! His mum is lovely too. Often meet her with the pooch.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thats the thing that gets me......intelligent people glued to the tv.
> If it was Jeremy Kyle types I could understand it.


Remember that Big Brother............people actually used to get up during the night and tune in and watch them sleeping! Beggars belief.


----------



## GM (9 Aug 2019)

Morning all. Yes lots of rain over night and it's still raining. A good day for decorating!


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2019)

I went down to the Doctor's (Ithink there is a song title to be had there), and showed the receptionist my hand. I now have an appointment for 9.30 this morning. 
Sitting in a cafe with a mug of tea awaiting said time.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> I went down to the Doctor's (Ithink there is a song title to be had there), and showed the receptionist my hand. I now have an appointment for 9.30 this morning.
> Sitting in a cafe with a mug of tea awaiting said time.
> View attachment 479256
> 
> View attachment 479257


Ooo........it is a bit puffy! Not sure what they'll give you............antihistamines or something??


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooo........it is a bit puffy! Not sure what they'll give you............antihistamines or something??


I took some yesterday evening but it has continued to blow up. Maybe I need something stronger. It is continuing up my forearm at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> I took some yesterday evening but it has continued to blow up. Maybe I need something stronger. It is continuing up my forearm at the moment.


That doesn't sound good. Hope they get you sorted.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> I took some yesterday evening but it has continued to blow up. Maybe I need something stronger. It is continuing up my forearm at the moment.


Was it definitely a wasp? I once had a horrendous bite from a horsefly that got infected.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooo........it is a bit puffy! Not sure what they'll give you............antihistamines or something??


Have to be honest. Ive never thought of @Paulus as a bit puffy. But hey ho we are an equal opportunity retirement section


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> I took some yesterday evening but it has continued to blow up. Maybe I need something stronger. It is continuing up my forearm at the moment.


Sounds nasty.
Keep us informed.


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds nasty.
> Keep us informed.


Will do.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Was it definitely a wasp? I once had a horrendous bite from a horsefly that got infected.


I hate wasps.
A few years ago, just sitting in the garden, one landed on Mrs D, stung her TWICE and flew off. Why WHY?? We were not threatening it so why did the little b*****d do that.


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Was it definitely a wasp? I once had a horrendous bite from a horsefly that got infected.


Definitely a wasp. I got it and my finger caught on the edge of a table. It got its sting embedded in my finger. When I flicked it away the sting was left in. I had to pull it out. I obviously got a good dose of it's venom.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> I went down to the Doctor's (Ithink there is a song title to be had there), and showed the receptionist my hand. I now have an appointment for 9.30 this morning.
> Sitting in a cafe with a mug of tea awaiting said time.
> View attachment 479256
> 
> View attachment 479257




Ow. Were you bitten? Maybe they will tell you to take some antihistamines


----------



## GM (9 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 479257



That looks like an amputation job to me!.... how much do you want for your Condor


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thats the thing that gets me......intelligent people glued to the tv.
> If it was Jeremy Kyle types I could understand it.



Yep. My friend isn't one to be glued to the TV but when Love Island is on....

Have to admit my wife is a bit of a telly addict. Quite happy to spend many evenings watch crap. Sadly even on the BBC these days. She doesn't do reality thank goodness.

I sat on our garden bench till 10.15 last night, it's beneath our front room window. Mrs P eventually got up from the sofa and TV. "Are you OK?" "Yes, it feels like being in France "


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> That looks like an amputation job to me!.... how much do you want for your Condor


Ambulance chaser


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Definitely a wasp. I got it and my finger caught on the edge of a table. It got its sting embedded in my finger. When I flicked it away the sting was left in. I had to pull it out. I obviously got a good dose of it's venom.




I didn't see the your other post saying it was a wasp. Doh.


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2019)

Seen the doctor and have got some super strength antihistamines, Fexofenadine, and antibiotics just in case it gets infected.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep. My friend isn't one to be glued to the TV but when Love Island is on....
> 
> Have to admit my wife is a bit of a telly addict. Quite happy to spend many evenings watch crap. Sadly even on the BBC these days. She doesn't do reality thank goodness.
> 
> I sat on our garden bench till 10.15 last night, it's beneath our front room window. Mrs P eventually got up from the sofa and TV. "Are you OK?" "Yes, it feels like being in France "


I play golf with a guy whos wife records all the soaps and spends endless hours watching them.
I am happy to say we dont watch any of them.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2019)

Another day for grannies taxi. My son in law is having one of his wisdom teeth out, so can't take him to work.

It's a good job that I can drive.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2019)

I hate soaps. I decided to see what big Brother was all about so tuned in one morning. Five minutes later I was still sitting there looking at an empty room. I never bothered with it again, or any other soap.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2019)

Morning
We've suppose to have rain today so walked to the shops to get milk and my prescription, don't think I'll be doing much today.


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2019)

It's sunny here at the moment, but thunderstorms are forecast for this afternoon and evening.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2019)

It should be raining here by 11am and thunder and lightning by.12 allegedly


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I play golf with a guy whos wife records all the soaps and spends endless hours watching them.
> I am happy to say we dont watch any of them.


My late Sister in Law (dim as they come) had every single episode of The Waltons on DVD. She would spend all day, every day, watching them all from start to finish. She would then watch them all over again, repeatedly. 
When she died, the first thing my Brother in Law did was to dump them all in the bin.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> When she died, the first thing my Brother in Law did was to dump them all in the bin.



Did he say "goodnight Johnboy" as he watched the dustmen tip it into the back of their truck?


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Did he say "goodnight Johnboy" as he watched the dustmen tip it into the back of their truck?


I know your not supposed to speak ill of the dead, but she is probably the only woman I've ever met who had absolutely no redeeming features.
Even her husband and kids disliked her!
I detested her, but for some strange reason she always made a beeline for me. Even direct insults to her face didn't seem to register. I never met anyone who had a good word to say about her.
Her son's eulogy at the funeral had the vicar squirming and everyone nodding in agreement - he told a few too many home truths. 
When they dropped her coffin in the grave, I had to check that they'd nailed the lid down properly.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2019)

Grannies taxi isn't needed today after all. Grandson has the day off.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I know your not supposed to speak ill of the dead, but she is probably the only woman I've ever met who had absolutely no redeeming features.
> Even her husband and kids disliked her!
> I detested her, but for some strange reason she always made a beeline for me. Even direct insults to her face didn't seem to register. I never met anyone who had a good word to say about her.
> Her son's eulogy at the funeral had the vicar squirming and everyone nodding in agreement - he told a few too many home truths.
> When they dropped her coffin in the grave, I had to check that they'd nailed the lid down properly.


Apart from that she was quite nice.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate soaps. I decided to see what big Brother was all about so tuned in one morning. Five minutes later I was still sitting there looking at an empty room. I never bothered with it again, or any other soap.



Mrs P does that with Coronation Street, a programme I'll admit to enjoying in past years. She then sits down to watch 5-6 episodes at a time. It used to have a lot of humour in it but these days......


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't see the your other post saying it was a wasp. Doh.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Grannies taxi isn't needed today after all. Grandson has the day off.



You can sit down then


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2019)

OK, it was supposed to rain. Since 10.00 it's been getting hotter and hotter. Scorchio in fact. The Beeb are now saying thunder and lightning from 1.00 to 8.00pm. Decision on afternoon activity at 12.30!

Meanwhile I have cleaned the house, reorganised the freezer (we have food), changed the bed, washed the whites, got tea out of freezer, booked tickets to see Beryl, entered PRL 2020 ballot.

Just the bathroom needs a once over then I can get ready for whatever decision is made


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK, it was supposed to rain. Since 10.00 it's been getting hotter and hotter. Scorchio in fact. The Beeb are now saying thunder and lightning from 1.00 to 8.00pm. Decision on afternoon activity at 12.30!
> 
> Meanwhile I have cleaned the house, reorganised the freezer (we have food), changed the bed, washed the whites, got tea out of freezer, booked tickets to see Beryl, entered PRL 2020 ballot.
> 
> Just the bathroom needs a once over then I can get ready for whatever decision is made


God, you make me feel so lazy! Lol. I’m sat on the couch with the ipad browsing and playing games and looking out at the trees and bushes getting a battering with the wind, and the rain is off and on constantly too.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2019)

The sky has gone dark here, and we have rain as well.


----------



## postman (9 Aug 2019)

Meanwood Leeds.Sunshine blue sky,has rained but now drying up.Totally confused weather.com


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK, it was supposed to rain. Since 10.00 it's been getting hotter and hotter. Scorchio in fact. The Beeb are now saying thunder and lightning from 1.00 to 8.00pm. Decision on afternoon activity at 12.30!
> 
> Meanwhile I have cleaned the house, reorganised the freezer (we have food), changed the bed, washed the whites, got tea out of freezer, booked tickets to see Beryl, entered PRL 2020 ballot.
> 
> Just the bathroom needs a once over then I can get ready for whatever decision is made


Bloody hell....I am knackered just reading that.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The sky has gone dark here, and we have rain as well.



As predicted


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK, it was supposed to rain. Since 10.00 it's been getting hotter and hotter. Scorchio in fact. The Beeb are now saying thunder and lightning from 1.00 to 8.00pm. Decision on afternoon activity at 12.30!
> 
> Meanwhile I have cleaned the house, reorganised the freezer (we have food), changed the bed, washed the whites, got tea out of freezer, booked tickets to see Beryl, entered PRL 2020 ballot.
> 
> Just the bathroom needs a once over then I can get ready for whatever decision is made


Why's your tea in the freezer, it'll go cold.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> God, you make me feel so lazy! Lol. I’m sat on the couch with the ipad browsing and playing games and looking out at the trees and bushes getting a battering with the wind, and the rain is off and on constantly too.



Only clean once a week Mo. Usually Tuesdays so really needed to get it done.

Meanwhile thunder and lightning at 1.00 is looking increasingly likely but we are going for it.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2019)

Supposed to be heavy rain and thunderstorms here at the moment.


The sun is out........


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Supposed to be heavy rain and thunderstorms here at the moment.
> 
> 
> The sun is out........



Theres time


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Theres time


Sun's still out........


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2019)

Its like April here, sunshine and showers, we've been to see my sister in law who lives just round the corner from us, we had to delay walking home for ten minutes while a shower past, then we walked home in sunshine.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2019)

Things getting cancelled left right and centre here. Womens tour of scotland abandoned, Perth Highland Games and a local agricultural show this weekend off too. Must be a nightmare for the organisers.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Things getting cancelled left right and centre here. Womens tour of scotland abandoned, Perth Highland Games and a local agricultural show this weekend off too. Must be a nightmare for the organisers.


Sad that. As you say, when you think of all the time, effort and money spent on it.
Amazed its not on tv. Cycling from Poland is on.....but not from beautiful Scotland.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2019)

The Eistrdford (probably spelt that wrong) is having problems due to the heavy rain. Lots of cars are bogged down in the field as it is just a field of mud. Lots of people have gone home already


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

BTW @Mo1959 are you a thorough bred Scot or an import ?,


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> BTW @Mo1959 are you a thorough bred Scot or an import ?,


Born and bred. Born in a village 15 miles away called Dunning, then moved to Crieff around 36 years ago.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The Eistrdford (probably spelt that wrong) is having problems due to the heavy rain. Lots of cars are bogged down in the field as it is just a field of mud. Lots of people have gone home already


Again, that is a shame, seriously. All joking apart its tragic for many people 
Meanwhile we have had to endure a late lunch and a bottle of plonk.


----------



## dickyknees (9 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The Eistrdford (probably spelt that wrong) is having problems due to the heavy rain. Lots of cars are bogged down in the field as it is just a field of mud. Lots of people have gone home already



I was in Llanrwst this morning, delivered Mrs dickyknees as she was competing in a choir competition. Then drove from the Conwy Valley across to Blaenau Ffestiniog down the A470. Glorious sunny views of the Stwlan Dam and the road past Dolwyddelan Castle is just a great drive. Had a cup of tea, read the paper, picked up the wife, left the Eisteddfod just as the rain came.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2019)

Steak for tea, helps build big muscles.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Only clean once a week Mo. Usually Tuesdays so really needed to get it done.
> 
> *Meanwhile thunder and lightning at 1.00 is looking increasingly likely but we are going for it.*


Couldn't you have waited 'til it arrived like everyone else?


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2019)

It's blowin' a hoolie out there! Raining as well.
Pity the poor campers down the road.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's blowin' a hoolie out there! Raining as well.
> Pity the poor campers down the road.


Pitched correctly there should be no problems.


----------



## Slow But Determined (9 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The Eistrdford (probably spelt that wrong) is having problems due to the heavy rain. Lots of cars are bogged down in the field as it is just a field of mud. Lots of people have gone home already



This may help you Welsh Dragon


View: https://youtu.be/1Di2UFdUFwM


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Pitched correctly there should be no problems.


I've spent a lot of time under canvas in all sorts of tents. If I was to be out in this weather tonight, I'd choose my 2 man backpacking tent over any of the bigger ones. 
I've seen too many amateur attempts at erecting a tent over the years.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've spent a lot of time under canvas in all sorts of tents. If I was to be out in this weather tonight, I'd choose my 2 man backpacking tent over any of the bigger ones.
> I've seen too many amateur attempts at erecting a tent over the years.


I've had to get Icelandics(11 man) back up in the middle of the night. 

All looks so easy when you see it on the telly though.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

There once was a man named Dave 
Who kept a cow in a cave 
It shriveled and shrank 
And oh how it stank 
But all he could think of was the money saved!


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night JimBoy


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

There was a wee lassie called Mo
Daily over hill and valley she'd go
She tried to upload to strava
Oh boy what a palava
Won't you pause a mo, for wee Mo.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2019)

Morning. I'm in a seriously can't be bothered with anything mood. Went to bed at 9.30 just because I was fed up. Up and fed Molly and had a coffee but thinking of just going back to bed.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> This may help you Welsh Dragon
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/1Di2UFdUFwM





Nothing will help with that language.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2019)

Good morning. Horroble here last night. Lots of rain and high winds.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> There once was a man named Dave
> Who kept a cow in a cave
> It shriveled and shrank
> And oh how it stank
> But all he could think of was the money saved!






classic33 said:


> There was a wee lassie called Mo
> Daily over hill and valley she'd go
> She tried to upload to strava
> Oh boy what a palava
> Won't you pause a mo, for wee Mo.




I see O'Classic is getting Into the swing of things on the limerick side. Excellent they are to.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2019)

Weather is lively. It's almost as windy outside my Y fronts as within.


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I'm in a seriously can't be bothered with anything mood. Went to bed at 9.30 just because I was fed up. Up and fed Molly and had a coffee but thinking of just going back to bed.


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2019)

Blowing force 10 outside, we'll have to pick somewhere inside when we go out, before that I have ironing to do.


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2019)

Forecast 60mph winds here today.
Fencing contractors will be happy.


----------



## Paulus (10 Aug 2019)

Morning all, It is blowing a gale outside. Myself and MrsP will walk across the fields and stop at the cafe on the way. A bit of shopping to be done at the local butcher and greengrocers and the I'll retire to the Mitre for a couple of ales. My son has invited us over later on to watch the Spurs game and he is getting the curry in. 
An update on my hand--.itis now only half the size it was. The prescribed drugs are working. Sorry John, you may have to wait for the Condor.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2019)

Well, after looking at the forecast for today and tomorrow, I changed my mind about returning to bed and jumped in the car and drove a few miles and did a nearby trail run. Bit hilly. Coming straight out of the car and setting of uphill is tough going but made it. Bath had, porridge just finished and need a cuppa now after I extract Molly from my lap.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2019)

WOW! Slept till 7.30 after going to bed at 10.45 as was absolutely nackered. Yesterday was previously reported housework blitz, followed by 6.5 mile walk, 40 minute nap, tea and then quiz night accompanied by our walking friends. About 9.30pm all agreed we were exhausted - this was the point I realised I'd been on the go for 14 hours straight!!!! 

I've got a lot of holly to burn but it's raining. Think I might just arse about all day instead.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2019)

Waspinator! This is a thing and it seems to work. In a pub garden yesterday and sitting close by a Waspinator we were only bothered by one wasp despite there being many around.

The Waspinator mimics a wasp nest. Wasps are very territorial and avoid other nests for fear of attack.

https://www.greengardener.co.uk/waspinator-wasp-repeller.html


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Waspinator! This is a thing and it seems to work. In a pub garden yesterday and sitting close by a Waspinator we were only bothered by one wasp despite there being many around.
> 
> The Waspinator mimics a wasp nest. Wasps are very territorial and avoid other nests for fear of attack.
> 
> https://www.greengardener.co.uk/waspinator-wasp-repeller.html




My only neighbour has one of those hanging from the guttering of his house. I thought it was real when I first saw it.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2019)

Its confession time.
I enjoyed a few (too many) drinks while watching the footy last night. Today I am decidedly groggy.
Hopefully I will recover as the day progresses.
Fortunately the weather is cr*p so I'm not missing much.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2019)

The weather is really c**p here as well. It's really dark and hissing down with rain. A day for.doing sod all I think.


----------



## gavroche (10 Aug 2019)

Planning on going to an agricultural show nearby today but the weather is not playing ball so will make a final decision later. Plan B will be to go and see my son who has just come back from a holiday in Rome.


----------



## Mart44 (10 Aug 2019)

Good morning - It's windy but the rain has blown through and it should stay dry in the mid-south according to ventusky.com.

I'll be going to check the allotment this morning to see that everything is OK and going to my brother's house this afternoon. Both trips by bike. They will be windy rides but the e-bike should make easy work of them.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2019)

Lashing down now.
With this weather popular opinion is we will be climbing the walls by late afternoon. Just booked tickets for Blinded by the Light. Rock 'n' Roll.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2019)

Hatches battened down.

Going to nestle down with a book and listen to the air band radio.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Lashing down now.
> With this weather popular opinion is we will be climbing the walls by late afternoon. Just booked tickets for Blinded by the Light. Rock 'n' Roll.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2019)

I think today is a day to hunker down in the warmth watching a film or 2 or reading.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2019)

We've got no rain here, but it is a bit blustery and the sun is trying to come out


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2019)

Not many cyclists on the road today.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2019)

They're all in the hedge!


----------



## screenman (10 Aug 2019)

Looking out of the window from this Tom chair the sun is trying to break through ans it is warm out with a bit of breeze, it was cool and dry in IKEA earlier. Some nice fruit pie and custard has got my name on it for lunch later.


----------



## GM (10 Aug 2019)

Nice day for a kite!





Paulus said:


> An update on my hand--.itis now only half the size it was. The prescribed drugs are working. Sorry John, you may have to wait for the Condor.




I think you might need a second opinion on that hand Paul


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> Nice day for a kite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or ride with only one hand.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> Nice day for a kite!
> 
> I think you might need a second opinion on that hand Paul


I don't think I'd like to launch my kite in these winds...........last seen that way.....


----------



## gavroche (10 Aug 2019)

Well, had to be plan c in the end. Didn't go to the show due to adverse weather conditions, didn't go and see my son as he is shopping in Liverpool so took the dog for a walk, then home for lunch and took the dog out again to an indoor pet place to socialise with other dogs. Now home for rest of evening. Weather still very uncertain and very windy.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2019)

Went to see Blinded by the Light this evening. This is the story of journalist Sarfraz Manzoor growing up in Luton in the 80s/90s and the impact and parallels of Springsteen's music on/in his life.

I'm a massive Springsteen fan and it was this that attracted me to the film. How wrong I was to go for this reason. This is a tremendous and powerful piece of cinema. I cried in several places.

I'm white, middle class, had opportunities, education, work - privileged one might say but mum and dad were far from wealthy. I've been a fan since around '82. Given my background I now realise I've probably never really heard the lyrics before. Tonight I think I understood exactly what Springsteen says to people and why they connect.

Fantastic film. You don't need to be a Springsteen fan but it does help to pick up some of the very small references.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2019)

Mini D had a minor asthma attack earlier. Shes fine, bit was upset. I've tucked her up in our bed and I'm snuggled next to her watching Captain America while she snoozes.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Mini D had a minor asthma attack earlier. Shes fine, bit was upset. I've tucked her up in our bed and I'm snuggled next to her watching Captain America while she snoozes.




Glad mini D is ok.

I'm watching Captaon America as well.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

I'm watching the First Avenger.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2019)

I like Captain America. Reminds me of me.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I like Captain America. Reminds me of me.


Before or after?


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2019)

We are watching Pride and Prejudice and Zombies. Yes you read that correctly.

Jane Austen must be spinning in her grave.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I'm in a seriously can't be bothered with anything mood. Went to bed at 9.30 just because I was fed up. Up and fed Molly and had a coffee but thinking of just going back to bed.



What time did you get up finally?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Weather is lively. It's almost as windy outside my Y fronts as within.



But definitely fresher


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather is really c**p here as well. It's really dark and hissing down with rain. A day for.doing sod all I think.



Normal for you


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We are watching Pride and Prejudice and Zombies. Yes you read that correctly.
> 
> Jane Austen must be spinning in her grave.


Maybe, she's a zombie.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Normal for you




Yes. Normal service resumed.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

_"An earthquake has shaken Cornwall, with some describing the seismic eve as like a “sonic boom” or a “loud bang from beneath”. The British Geological Survey said a tremor with a magnitud 2.2 rocked an area about three miles (5km) south-west of Falmouth at arou 6pm on Thursday."_


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night MaryEllen


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2019)

Morning folks. Hissing down here and it's really misty as well, so must be warm as well.

My great box has stopped.working.


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My great box has stopped working.


TMI


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Hissing down here and it's really misty as well, so must be warm as well.
> 
> My great box has stopped.working.



Has it?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Has it?


shoot. Predictive text. I meant free sat box


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2019)

You lot are horrible.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Hissing down here and it's really misty as well, so must be warm as well.
> 
> My great box has stopped.working.


You boasting again ?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2019)

Been a lousy night weatherwise and still raining. Another day to chill out me thinks.


----------



## screenman (11 Aug 2019)

Off to the tip, have a great day everyone.


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2019)

Your tip has dropped off?


----------



## GM (11 Aug 2019)

Morning all. The wind seems to have calmed down a bit, quite a pleasant morning here in the capital. 
I see West Ham got off to their usual good start for the season


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2019)

Doggie walk this morning, followed by Sunday lunch.
Catching up on the Ulster GP later. Best circuit I ever raced on!
The Flying Kilo was manic on the first lap.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0007lcw/bikes-2019-1-ulster-grand-prix-part-1


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2019)

Hello. Weather is crap.

Been doing some domestic and cycle club stuff. Next to clean my boots as I'm walking this afternoon. Then jump on the bike to head in to town. I have to buy a specific tea to offer my friend after our walk - yes in this weather madness but it's a small token of appreciation for a good friend.
Still mad though.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2019)

My freesat box is working again. It was a bit hot so Mr WD pulled the plug out and left it to cool down for a while then plugged it back in again and voila. It works. 

No rude comments thank you very much.


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My freesat box is working again. It was a bit hot so Mr WD pulled the plug out and left it to cool down for a while then plugged it back in again and voila. It works.
> 
> No rude comments thank you very much.


Nothing worse than having a hot box. MrWD probably did the best thing by pulling out.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nothing worse than having a hot box. MrWD probably did the best thing by pulling out.


What did I say about smutty comments? I see it has fallen on deaf ears.......again


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What did I say about smutty comments? I see it has fallen on deaf ears.......again


It's you...............you've got a dirty mind.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2019)

Quick memory test
Where were you, and what were you doing at this time twenty years ago today?


----------



## Mart44 (11 Aug 2019)

Good morning - A fine day with a lot less wind than yesterday. I've washed my saddlebag out after yesterday's '_burst can of beer_' disaster, I've been over buy some milk and am about to tidy up the garage. Apart from that not much will be going on

....Wait a minute, I just got a whiff of beer. I think I might need to change my clothes. I used soapy water to wash the inside of the saddlebag. As I was emptying out the soapy/beery contents, it somehow got directed all over my trousers. It looks like it could be one of those days.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My freesat box is working again. It was a bit hot so Mr WD pulled the plug out and left it to cool down for a while then plugged it back in again and voila. It works.
> 
> No rude comments thank you very much.


No rude comments from me. 
I am just happy that Mr WD knows how to cool your box down.
If I give you my phone number will you get him to phone me please.


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Quick memory test
> Where were you, and what were you doing at this time twenty years ago today?


Probably in my workshop getting bikes ready for the Manx Grand Prix.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Quick memory test
> Where were you, and what were you doing at this time twenty years ago today?


I can tell you some of the things I did that YEAR but doubt many people can recall 20 years to the day


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No rude comments from me.
> I am just happy that Mr WD knows how to cool your box down.
> If I give you my phone number will you get him to phone me please.


----------



## Mart44 (11 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Quick memory test
> Where were you, and what were you doing at this time twenty years ago today?



Probably almost to the week, sitting at the computer watching/helping my 9 year old grandson draw this image:


----------



## aferris2 (11 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Quick memory test
> Where were you, and what were you doing at this time twenty years ago today?


Easy!
Getting packed up to spend 6 months in Australia. Ended up staying nearly nine months in the end.
Last night I bought tickets for a repeat. 12 months this time. Only 18 days to go!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Quick memory test
> Where were you, and what were you doing at this time twenty years ago today?


In prison probably! Lol. Working, in case anyone thinks I’m an ex con


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Easy!
> Getting packed up to spend 6 months in Australia. Ended up staying nearly nine months in the end.
> Last night I bought tickets for a repeat. 12 months this time. Only 18 days to go!


Transportation used to be for life.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0T6KTP-WfVs


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Quick memory test
> Where were you, and what were you doing at this time twenty years ago today?



Well an educated guess would be I was in Ez, a small village just outside Nice. Our French friends live in Nice but also have a house in Ez which they use at the weekend.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well an educated guess would be I was in Ez, a small village just outside Nice. Our French friends live in Nice but also have a house in Ez which they use at the weekend.


And you used during the week?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well an educated guess would be I was in Ez, a small village just outside Nice. Our French friends live in Nice but also have a house in Ez which they use at the weekend.


Ez is soooo nice. We have many memories from that area (not all good)


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And you used during the week?



Suncream and wine.......


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ez is soooo nice. We have many memories from that area (not all good)



That's a shame. Our friends' house is on the Grande Corniche directly above Ez village. It's about a 10-12 minute walk straight down to the boulangerie.........then about 20 to sweat back up again!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> That's a shame. Our friends' house is on the Grande Corniche directly above Ez village. It's about a 10-12 minute walk straight down to the boulangerie.........then about 20 to sweat back up again!


The area was brilliant. The 'bad' memory was from when I took a running dive into the pool while larking with my lad. I tore my main thigh muscle. I actually heard it rip. Spent 2 weeks on crutches and have no idea how I drove home. I still recall the pain.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2019)

Is anyone watching Countryfile and seeing all the plastic that is in pig feed and compost? Bloody hell


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is anyone watching Countryfile and seeing all the plastic that is in pig feed and compost? Bloody hell


Not watched any tv tonight but it is scary isnt it.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not watched any tv tonight but it is scary isnt it.


Was a bit from around here on Countryfile tonight. Weather forecast for the week doesn’t sound too bad.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Been a lousy night weatherwise and still raining. Another day to chill out me thinks.



You could have offered to have gone round to have a look at Welshies broken box


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My freesat box is working again. It was a bit hot so Mr WD pulled the plug out and left it to cool down for a while then plugged it back in again and voila. It works.
> 
> No rude comments thank you very much.



Glad Mr WD worked out how to cool your box down


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nothing worse than having a hot box. MrWD probably did the best thing by pulling out.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's you...............you've got a dirty mind.



She seems to lead people into these situations


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Quick memory test
> Where were you, and what were you doing at this time twenty years ago today?



No recollection


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You could have offered to have gone round to have a look at Welshies broken box




Shut it smutmiester.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Shut it smutmiester.



He might be an electrician?


----------



## dickyknees (11 Aug 2019)

The sailing club put on a good firework display this evening in Trearddur Bay.


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2019)

It is p****ng down outside, I am in bed with the dog on one side and my wife on the other. Life is good. Goodnight all.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> *It is p****ng down outside,* I am in bed with the dog on one side and my wife on the other. Life is good. Goodnight all.


Be worse if it were inside!


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Quick memory test
> Where were you, and what were you doing at this time twenty years ago today?


Kinda suprised that no-one remembers where they were, on the day of the final solar eclipse of the 20th century. The first full one visible in the UK for over 70 years.

One close guess I noticed.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Kinda suprised that no-one remembers where they were, on the day of the final solar eclipse of the 20th century. The first full one visible in the UK for over 70 years.
> 
> One close guess I noticed.


Ahhh, in that case. My brother and myself went up to the local reservoir which sits nice and high and watched it. Was an eerie experience. It's always cooler up there and I'm sure the temperature briefly dropped further during the eclipse.


----------



## Paulus (12 Aug 2019)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. It is raining again surprisingly. A bit of a disaster this morning, the milk has gone off so there is only black tea. MrsP has coffee pods, so I need to get to the shop and get a couple of pints, quickly. I have a list of domestics to do and hopefully I can get out on the bike and go to the farm shop for some ducks eggs.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2019)

Morning folks. A foggy start to the day here. Just took a pic from my kitchen window.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Kinda suprised that no-one remembers where they were, on the day of the final solar eclipse of the 20th century. The first full one visible in the UK for over 70 years.
> 
> One close guess I noticed.



We can remember it but can't remember where we were, there was a debate on facebook between me and my sons about it, we were on holiday in Devon and visiting a zoo but nobody remembers which one. Eventually we worked out it probably was what is now Exmoor Zoo, then known as Exmoor Animal & Bird. Gardens


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2019)

I have risen!

Muttley walked. Going to tag along with Mrs D when she goes shopping, just so I can get out the house from an hour or two.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2019)

dickyknees said:


> The sailing club put on a good firework display this evening in Trearddur Bay.
> 
> View attachment 479738


What were they in aid of ??


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

Mornin' skivers.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2019)

Skiving is indeed great!

The closing date for applications for the part time caretakers job is today. Will I get the job and spend my life im the pub drinking the profits? Sounds good.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Kinda suprised that no-one remembers where they were, on the day of the final solar eclipse of the 20th century. The first full one visible in the UK for over 70 years.
> 
> One close guess I noticed.



Ah. I was stood in the yard at work along with a few others watching the eclipse but I couldn't have recalled the date etc. I well remember this.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2019)

Good morning. It was hissing down till 8.15. The planned ride departure changed from 9.00 to 9.30. The joy of retirement and modern communication.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I had exactly the same thing with an old TomTom.
> It was working last year, tried to use it recently and it wont find the satellites. Hardly use it anyway.
> I get loads of emails offering a new one etc like you.
> I just use my phone now with google maps. Does the job on the odd occasion I need directions.
> Another that wont waste money on a new one.







If your eyes don't start bleeding by having to fire up tomtom home on your computer and you have not thrown the wretched thing in the recycle bin you may or may not be in luck. Some tomtoms are unaffected by the WNRO (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_formatting_and_storage_bugs). For others there is a fix with a one time navcore update, "9.541". If your device is old enough to have a Broadcomm GL1 chip proceed directly to the "small electricals" at your local recycle centre. There is a fix for that one but it involves some knowledge and this forum is not the place for it.
So plug it in and fire up or install TT home and try your luck. Just dismiss the "obsolete products" popup and press on with "update my go". If you are offered a one time update of the navcore you are in luck.
Of course your TT may have a component fault but it is worth a shot, you paid good money for it! Here is a TT720 that I am having difficulty finding newer maps for.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow wheezers. It is raining again surprisingly. A bit of a disaster this morning, the milk has gone off so there is only black tea. MrsP has coffee pods, so I need to get to the shop and get a couple of pints, quickly. I have a list of domestics to do and hopefully I can get out on the bike and go to the farm shop for some ducks eggs.


I have never tasted duck eggs, can you describe any difference between them and chicken eggs?


----------



## Paulus (12 Aug 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> I have never tasted duck eggs, can you describe any difference between them and chicken eggs?


They are obviously larger to start with, and the shells are a bit tougher to get into. The flavour is a little bit richer than a hens egg. If you get ducks eggs with blue shells, it can be a bit disconcerting to start with as the albumen is a blueish colour to start with, but as it cooks, it turns a normal shade of white.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2019)

You can't beat cows eggs. Tasty.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> I have never tasted duck eggs, can you describe any difference between them and chicken eggs?


Richer yolk and stiffer whites. 
We have duck eggs fairly regularly.
They're very nice.


----------



## Paulus (12 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. A foggy start to the day here. Just took a pic from my kitchen window.
> 
> View attachment 479745


That is a great view, even better on a sunny day I expect.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Richer yolk and stiffer whites.
> We have duck eggs fairly regularly.
> They're very nice.


Must try and get some. I am finding hen's eggs a bit tasteless these days, irrespective of whether they say free range or not.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

Right.......off to Ilfracombe for a bit of shopping, then walking the dog around the Torrs.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> That is a great view, even better on a sunny day I expect.




Yes it is. I can see bunnies and sparrowhawks, and all sorts of things running around when it's nice.

It does look nice when the sun is out.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Must try and get some. I am finding hen's eggs a bit tasteless these days,* irrespective of whether they say free range or not.*


You've food that talks!


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Aug 2019)

I am still recovering from a social attended on Saturday. There are two sorts of people around here, city retirees/second home owners and "locals". Social events of the well heeled retirees do not include the drinking of punch (an aptly named concoction) served from a milk churn with a lorry windscreen washer pump powered fountain. So the event was the 40th birthday of a local woman who lives up the lane. I saw no wine, the beer ran out before the afternoon did but the punch flowed until about 2am the following morning, I saw three cases of white rum under the "bar" (a farm trailer).
They know how to party and are able to get out of bed to tackle the day after, I didn't try on Sunday. I am still marvelling at the contraption used to roast a wild hog. It was a large steel frame to carry the unfortunate beast powered by another vehicle part repurposed, a wiper motor. The wiper motor had a small pulley driving a belt driving a bicycle wheel welded to the end of the hog carrier. The whole thing stood in front of god knows what huge cast iron box with oak logs fed in from the top. I regret not taking my phone to get some pics, never seen the likes.
I can confirm that roast wild pig with a tarragon and onion rub is very, very tasty. A diet of acorns, hazelnuts and various tubers makes for nice meat. Hunters registered 290 kills of wild pigs in the forest by my place last year and the farmers complain that there are still too many this year, they scoff maize and other crops.
A photo of a lucky/not so lucky hoglet that lived over the road for a few weeks before being found a home with humans. An orphan whose mother is probably in the happy hunting grounds of hog heaven (poachers sometimes hunt out of season which is truly terrible)


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Richer yolk and stiffer whites.
> We have duck eggs fairly regularly.
> They're very nice.


I feel some egg envy. The neighbours give us hens eggs and they are nice but like any greedy person I want want is not available


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> I feel some egg envy. The neighbours give us hens eggs and they are nice but like any greedy person I want want is not available


I buy duck eggs from the farmer across the lane, when he has them. Not always available though.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What were they in aid of ??



The club are in their centenary year and have a load of regattas, sail past and saily things sailors do.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

dickyknees said:


> The club are in their centenary year and have a load of regattas, sail past and saily things sailors do.


Finding the golden rivet?


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I buy duck eggs from the farmer across the lane, when he has them. Not always available though.


Blame the ducks.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Blame the ducks.


I have to be very careful when I type 'duck' on this phone, due to the predictive text.........


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2019)

Good morning all. Just finished my breakfast then walking the dog. I am collecting my new glasses from specsavers today, then my son is coming to see me on his way to a off shore medical. If the weather holds, I need to make 4 kitchen doors for my stepdaughter, at least give it a start. And then, going to the quiz tonight. Busy day then. No time for a ride but hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2019)

I had a pair of ducks. To be honest I could never bring myself to eat the eggs they produced as scrambled, or fried or poached. I could only eat them when I used them to make cakes (the eggs not the ducks).


----------



## dickyknees (12 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Finding the golden rivet?



One of the reasons I keep well clear of Trearddur Bay drinking establishments during the month of August


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I had a pair of ducks. To be honest I could never bring myself to eat the eggs they produced as scrambled, or fried or poached. I could only eat them when I used them to make cakes (the eggs not the ducks).


Why not?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2019)

dickyknees said:


> One of the reasons I keep well clear of Trearddur Bay drinking establishments during the month of August


Out of interest do you know the life guard at Trearddur Bay? Age nid 40s(ish). Long hair worn in a pony tail.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why not?




I really don't know why I couldn't eat them. . They looked really nice as well with deep yellow yolks.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I really don't know why I couldn't eat them. . They looked really nice as well with deep yellow yolks.


Just that there is a farm shop not far away that sell them. I keep saying I will try them but worried I may crack them and be put off by the sheer size.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I had a pair of ducks. To be honest I could never bring myself to eat the eggs they produced as scrambled, or fried or poached. I could only eat them when I used them to make cakes (the eggs not the ducks).


Duck Sponge Cake

The ducks no good at mixing I take it.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just that there is a farm shop not far away that sell them. I keep saying I will try them but worried I may crack them and be put off by the sheer size.


Have a goose egg put down in front of you at the table. "Eggs will be ready soon" followed by the goose egg being put down in front of you as a kid.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have a goose egg put down in front of you at the table. "Eggs will be ready soon" followed by the goose egg being put down in front of you as a kid.
> View attachment 479763


Had goose eggs a couple of times as a kid. Bit too rich for me at the time and haven't had one for years - must give them another go sometime.
Pheasant eggs are quite nice, used to get a good supply of them when I lived in Worcestershire.

Doggie walk done.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Aug 2019)

I'm off to the potager to clear up, not done any tidying since last Friday and considering there has been much rain and this is the main part of the growing season a lot of work awaits!


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Be worse if it were inside!



You'd know you have a problem with your roof


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Finding the golden rivet?


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Blame the ducks.



On strike or late


----------



## dickyknees (12 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Out of interest do you know the life guard at Trearddur Bay? Age nid 40s(ish). Long hair worn in a pony tail.



No I don’t. Trearddur Bay beach is another no go area for me. In fact just cycling through T.Bay during the summer school hols is a challenge.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

Received via e-mail, reckon it'll be genuine?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2019)

dickyknees said:


> No I don’t. Trearddur Bay beach is another no go area for me. In fact just cycling through T.Bay during the summer school hols is a challenge.


Sorry........not T Bay, I meant Porth Daffarch.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2019)

It definitely doesn't feel like August, I've been down to the Plant Centre in Barby this morning, ridden 60 miles. I was in longs, a long sleeved top, and I had cold hands for most of the ride.  A morning I couldn't make my mind up, my original planned route was abandoned while I was still at home, I then thought I'd go to Welesbourne but got out the other side of Baginton and decided on Willoughby, approaching Willoughby I thought no I'll go to Barby, so crossed the A45 and climbed up to the water tower then turned right to the Garden Centre. On the way back I decided to turn right by the water tower and pick up a regular route home going through Kilsby, riding a section of the A5, then turning left through Crick and onto yelvertoft where I turned right to ride home past Stanford Hall.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> It definitely doesn't feel like August, I've been down to the Plant Centre in Barby this morning...



I've some footage of Dave and his family going to Barby...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uJMPom6-xmA


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

Gorgeous sunny afternoon here in North Devon.
We just had a stroll down to the village to pick up a newspaper. Quick mooch around the shops. Sat eating an ice cream, chatting to the Grockles on the village green.
We then fell into the White Lion for a bag of crisps and a couple of pints of excellent Quantock Brewery Pale Ale. Put the world to rights with the landlord for an hour, or so, and then sauntered back home in the sun.
Everything is good with the world and I am a contented man. 
Life can be so simple and rewarding.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2019)

Right, time to get my next 40 pints of beer brewing. A nice Mexican style lager this time.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, time to get my next 40 pints of beer brewing. A nice Mexican style larger this time.


Does that come in big glasses?


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2019)

dickyknees said:


> No I don’t. Trearddur Bay beach is another no go area for me. In fact just cycling through T.Bay during the summer school hols is a challenge.


I take it you won't be riding the Tour de Mon next Sunday then. I am waiting till Thursday to decide myself as it is forecasting rain on Sunday. If that's the case, I won't be going.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Gorgeous sunny afternoon here in North Devon.
> We just had a stroll down to the village to pick up a newspaper. Quick mooch around the shops. Sat eating an ice cream, chatting to the Grockles on the village green.
> We then fell into the White Lion for a bag of crisps and a couple of pints of excellent Quantock Brewery Pale Ale. Put the world to rights with the landlord for an hour, or so, and then sauntered back home in the sun.
> Everything is good with the world and I am a contented man.
> Life can be so simple and rewarding.


There was a Merlin of the coast around the Ilfracombe area. At the time you posted.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2019)

Right, due to a family emergency I'm going to be a bit scarce the next few days as I head out of town. Gavroche is in charge in my absence.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2019)

Good luck @Drago I hope all goes well.

Got soaked twice today. Ten minutes in to the ride the heavens opened. Drenched and cold. We had dried out by the time we arrived at the cafe. During food took my socks off and hung them to dry on my handle bars - much to others amusement.

Got three miles from home and rode in to a sudden cloud burst. Soaked before I could come to a safe stop. 

Another 53 miles on the clock.


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, due to a family emergency I'm going to be a bit scarce the next few days as I head out of town. Gavroche is in charge in my absence.


Thanks for that. I will be in charge of myself and that's hard enough.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> There was a Merlin of the coast around the Ilfracombe area. At the time you posted.


Engine or bird?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Engine or bird?



Or bike shop or cafe? We have both in Lancashire!


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Or bike shop or cafe? We have both in Lancashire!


Doubt whether it would be a bike shop, or a cafe, _off_ the coast.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Engine or bird?


Helicopter


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Doubt whether it would be a bike shop, or a cafe, _off_ the coast.


He is in Lancashire...


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2019)

^^


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Helicopter


Didn't see one there.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Didn't see one there.


Were you outside at the time, no restrictive window views?


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Were you outside at the time, no restrictive window views?


I was here around 11.30 am.
About 1/2 mile west of Ilfracombe harbour.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I was here around 11.30 am.
> About 1/2 mile west of Ilfracombe harbour.
> 
> View attachment 479812


If you'd waited another four hours you might have seen it.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> If you'd waited another four hours you might have seen it.


Wish you'd told me....


----------



## dickyknees (12 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> I take it you won't be riding the Tour de Mon next Sunday then. I am waiting till Thursday to decide myself as it is forecasting rain on Sunday. If that's the case, I won't be going.



You’re correct, I’d certainly balk at the thought of cycling down the A545 between Menai Bridge and Beaumaris and parts of the A5025 would cause concern. Also the forecast of a headwind for the last 26 miles of the 106 doesn’t look appealing*, but I do hope the forecast improves. Enjoy.

Edit ~ * depends on which route you are doing.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2019)

Goodnight Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Goodnight Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2019)

Night SpongeBob.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Aug 2019)

dickyknees said:


> One of the reasons I keep well clear of Trearddur Bay drinking establishments during the month of August


As a young one I loved the place, we owned a GP14 dinghy and used to go out for hours in it. My slightly elder brother and I used to sail far enough out to cause our Dad to swear at us when we returned. We had a 5HP Evinrude outboard mounted to the side of the rudder and it felt like a get out of jail free card if you overcooked your route but I recall the tide going out one time and the wind not in our favour and gaining about 1mph relative speed to return to land with a squeaking behind.


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2019)

Bonne nuit tout le monde. ( That will fool @Drago)


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> Bonne nuit tout le monde. ( That will fool @Drago)


en coeur: "et bonne nuit tout le monde !"


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2019)

Morning fellow retirees. We have a clear and rather crisp morning up here. Down to 7 degrees this morning. It'll be perfect for a brisk walk so I am off. Toodle pip.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2019)

Good morning peeps. A fresh day here.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2019)

G'day! Still and clear here and looks quite fresh.

Today I'm getting Mrs P's birthday present though the day is September 6th. This year I have inspiration. Recently Mrs P has been attending painting classes and is proving quite good. A friend who is a keen and good painter confirms this. Mrs P has no brushes, paint etc. so this morning - the class provides these - said friend is taking me to the shop he uses to help select a basic starting set.

Job done and this year I'll have got it right.

This afternoon I have more holly to burn. The tree is down, just rubbish lots of it to get rid of.


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2019)

I have risen... in Kent!


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen... in Kent!


That's odd..........you went to sleep in Northamptonshire!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's odd..........you went to sleep in Northamptonshire!




He seems to be a man of many talents.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's odd..........you went to sleep in Northamptonshire!


Holy flying y-fronts Batman!  .............or was it Robin that said something like that? Can't remember. Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2019)

Last night, being knackered, I went to bed at 21.00 and zonked out. I woke this morning at 08.30........a good result.
Must have had a LOT of rain looking at the garden. Still raining slightly but lots of blue sky in the distance.
I would like to get a 20 miler in but have lots of bitty, time consuming things to do so thats not certain.


----------



## randynewmanscat (13 Aug 2019)

My but its brass here this morning, has that mid September morning feel about it. Lovely day for a ride but after yesterdays shock at how much goes on when you are absent from your gardens for four days I have to pay the price and crack on with taming my plantation and lawn.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2019)

**strike my previous comments. Within 10 minutes its gone black and is raining steadily.
Not a nice day......I thought about putting the heating on at first (at first being 08.30 ).


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2019)

Off for a doggie walk around Holdstone Hill this morning. Nothing else planned. Weather's looking OK.


----------



## GM (13 Aug 2019)

Morning all. Currently on a train to Norfolk to see my youngest brother who is in residential care. Shall have a nice lunch with him, and then get the train back home later this afternoon. Beats decorating!


----------



## Paulus (13 Aug 2019)

Morning all, I have been out with the dog. It is nice and sunny here. I shall get one of the old bikes out for a ride, as it is nice and dry, up to Potters Bar to try and find the coffee pods MrsP likes. None of the shops around Barnet have them in stock at the moment. It gives me the chance for a ride out and get some miles in.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He seems to be a man of many talents.


He is rich?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2019)

11.15 and its still raining. I had to resort to the exercise bike and some weights plus situps.
I am being reluctantly dragged to the shops now. I said NO, I REFUSE but she slapped so I am going .


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 11.15 and its still raining. I had to resort to the exercise bike and some weights plus situps.
> I am being reluctantly dragged to the shops now. I said NO, I REFUSE but she slapped so I am going .


Bright and sunny this side o'Pennines.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2019)

Blue skies.and sunshine here.


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2019)

Doggie walked around Holdstone Hill.
Saw Peregrines, Adders, lizards and loads of Painted Lady butterflies.
Dottie nearly had a pheasant - jumped into the undergrowth and came out with tail feathers in her mouth. Pheasant shot out of the Gorse in a major panic.
Dropped in to the Croyde open air market on the way back, then on to the Black Horse for a chip butties and a pint. Weather is very pleasant - must be a pity having to go to work today.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Blue skies.and sunshine here.


Just part of the bit between with rain then.


----------



## dickyknees (13 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Blue skies.and sunshine here.



Same here in Anglesey


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Same here in Anglesey




The sun shines on the righteous.....or the people of Wales sometimes


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun shines on the righteous.....or the people of Wales sometimes


Or..... the Devil looks after his own.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Or..... the Devil looks after his own.


I seem to remember someone, from that side o'Border, who said the sun always shines on the righteous.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Or..... the Devil looks after his own.




Nah. Def the first one


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

You've a Qatar Airways Boeing 777 FDZ overhead @welsh dragon


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've a Qatar Airways Boeing 777 FDZ overhead @welsh dragon




Actually, I can hear a plane in the distance.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Actually, I can hear a plane in the distance.


It weren't that low!


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2019)

Been driving the soon to be mine Volvo XC90 today.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Been driving the soon to be mine Volvo XC90 today.
> 
> View attachment 479906
> View attachment 479907




Loks nice and tidy


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2019)

It's been a beautiful day here........sun shines on the righteous @classic33 

Mrs P's birthday present purchased. Result!

I was just finishing off after 4 hours burning holly when Mrs P appears - "I'm just going up to the (tennis) club. I'll be back about 6.45." This is code for "you're making tea."

That's five nights in a row! Bit much in my humble opinion.


----------



## gavroche (13 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Been driving the soon to be mine Volvo XC90 today.
> 
> View attachment 479906
> View attachment 479907


Lovely looking car and very tidy. Like the colour too. Will it fit in your garage as it looks much longer than your Smart? I hope you will do it credit though and drive it more than 1500 miles a year.


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Been driving the soon to be mine Volvo XC90 today.
> 
> View attachment 479906
> View attachment 479907


Keep an eye on that corrosion.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Been driving the soon to be mine Volvo XC90 today.
> 
> View attachment 479906
> View attachment 479907


I can smell those burned fuel fumes from here.
But so long as your conscience is ok.
Just sayin


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Loks nice and tidy


T'ain't his yet!


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> *It's been a beautiful day here........sun shines on the righteous @classic33 *
> 
> Mrs P's birthday present purchased. Result!
> 
> ...


You saying that @Dave7, a fellow Red Rose County inmate, isn't?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You saying that @Dave7, a fellow Red Rose County inmate, isn't?



Sorry, you've got me all confused.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry, you've got me all confused.


I dunno! 
From earlier, when the complaints about the rain. Sunny this side, and inn Wales.


Dave7 said:


> 11.15 and its still raining. I had to resort to the exercise bike and some weights plus situps. I am being reluctantly dragged to the shops now. I said NO, I REFUSE but she slapped so I am going .


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2019)

I think it will fit in the garage, but it'll be tight. Been wafting around gently today.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2019)

I have a serious problem.................Mrs P has a hot water bottle, is wrapped in her pashmina and has a blanket over her legs from the knee down. Her friend Sarah had her woodburner going last night.

I have a terrible feeling this autumn's central heating war is coming about six weeks early!!!!!

I've put a jumper on.


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have a serious problem.................Mrs P has a hot water bottle, is wrapped in her pashmina and has a blanket over her legs from the knee down. Her friend Sarah had her woodburner going last night.
> 
> I have a terrible feeling this autumn's central heating war is coming about six weeks early!!!!!
> 
> I've put a jumper on.


We're still in shorts and T shirts here.


----------



## Paulus (13 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have a serious problem.................Mrs P has a hot water bottle, is wrapped in her pashmina and has a blanket over her legs from the knee down. Her friend Sarah had her woodburner going last night.
> 
> I have a terrible feeling this autumn's central heating war is coming about six weeks early!!!!!
> 
> I've put a jumper on.


Blimey, MrsP complains about the cold at the earliest opportunity, but August is a little early, even for her.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have a serious problem.................Mrs P has a hot water bottle, is wrapped in her pashmina and has a blanket over her legs from the knee down. Her friend Sarah had her woodburner going last night.
> 
> I have a terrible feeling this autumn's central heating war is coming about six weeks early!!!!!
> 
> I've put a jumper on.


When will the windows be closed though.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> When will the windows be closed though.



I've just been round and shut them all.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Blimey, MrsP complains about the cold at the earliest opportunity, but August is a little early, even for her.



Yep even by my Mrs P this is early.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've just been round and shut them all.


It can't be that cold this early.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2019)

It is quite warm here. I had all the doors and windows open this afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is quite warm here. I had all the doors and windows open this afternoon.


And now?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And now?




Now it's all shut


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> It can't be that cold this early.



I've spent an hour pottering round the garden this evening and needed to wear a body warmer.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I've spent an hour pottering round the garden this evening and needed to wear a body warmer.




I thought you said body armour


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I've spent an hour pottering round the garden this evening and needed to wear a body warmer.


Anything else?


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anything else?



 yes, if I hadn't I might have ended up with frostbite in strange places, and the neighbors might not have been impressed.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2019)

Ah well first today . Woke at 5.30 after 7 hours sleep. I've had a brew so will now try for another hour or so.

Grey, wet and still outside. I can see today being s doing nothing sort of day.


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2019)

I have risen. Damper than a pair of 60 day old Y fronts.


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> T'ain't his yet!



End of next month,nearly October when Dad's new one arrives.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2019)

Morning. 5 mile jog done, bath had and sitting with a big bowl of porridge waiting on it cooling slightly. Back just as it started to drizzle. Looks like being a dull, drizzly sort of day.


----------



## Paulus (14 Aug 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, it was nice and sunny, about an hour ago. Now, the dark rain clouds are gathering ready for the days heavy downpours that are expected. I need to get out with the dog before the rain comes.


----------



## Mart44 (14 Aug 2019)

Good morning - It's dull and drizzly at the moment. Heavier rain is expected later. Not much going on today but I'll have to phone up about a bathroom sink and toilet that should have been delivered yesterday but wasn't. Also sort out my U3A membership.

Have a good day all.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Also sort out my U3A membership.


What's that?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> What's that?


Uuniversity of 3rd Age.
Looks quite good and I did think about joining once as there are classes on all sorts of interesting subjects.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2019)

Good morning ladies and gents (and any in betweens??)
Like most places its dull and raining here. I am sat with my coffee trying to decide what to do with my day.
Mrs D is, as normal on Wednesday, out all day.
So.......golf in the rain
Or
Indoor bike and exercises plus get some jobs done ????
Big decisions


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2019)

Universally 3 arrisholes. It's a support group for people with multiple sphincters. You should see the state of their Y fronts.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2019)

The UA3 is for old people. .

Good morning from a wet, middle of nowhere in Wales.


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I thought you said body armour


I'd heard that Coventry had gone down hill, but I hadn't realised it was that bad!


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'd heard that Coventry had gone down hill, but I hadn't realised it was that bad!



. Seriously, with the amount of knife crime we've had up here lately its not a bad idea.


----------



## Paulus (14 Aug 2019)

I'm back from walking the dog, I didn't quite beat the rain. The cats aren't looking too pleased with the weather. Two of them were on the back doorstep waiting to be let in, and Harry is hiding from the rain somewhere in the garden.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> . Seriously, with the amount of knife crime we've had up here lately its not a bad idea.




I'm glad I live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2019)

It's


----------



## Mart44 (14 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> What's that?



U3A stands for 'University of the Third Age'. It's for people mostly over retiring age but I think 50 is the starting age, They run walking groups amongst many other activities and I join in walks once a week if the weather is OK. People of all fitness levels take part but I like to think I'm right up there being a still quite energetic cyclist.  There is a cycling group as well. I've considered joining it but I only have so much time to spare.

https://www.u3a.org.uk/about


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2019)

My facebook account has been hacked again


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2019)

Yesterday they were forecasting rain on a Biblical scale for today.
Now they say light rain this morning and clear this afternoon. 
It is currently dry........


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2019)

We just had new fire bricks for the wood burner delivered today. New ones these days are made from vermiculite. It was cheaper to buy the bricks all ready cut and ready to just put into the burner than it was to buy a sheet of the stuff and cut it ourselves. How does that work?

Not complaining as it makes it easier for us.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We just had new fire bricks for the wood burner delivered today. New ones these days are made from vermiculite. It was cheaper to buy the bricks all ready cut and ready to just put into the burner than it was to buy a sheet of the stuff and cut it ourselves. How does that work?
> Not complaining as it makes it easier for us.


They import some poor guy from Poland pay him pittance so he can claim housing and child benefit from hard working tax payers.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yesterday they were forecasting rain on a Biblical scale for today.
> Now they say light rain this morning and clear this afternoon.
> It is currently dry........


Can I DISLIKE that 3 times please.
My phone (BBC) forcast light showers. So I decided to play golf.
5th hole we got 'your' Biblical deluge. Umbrella and wet suit.....I was soaked to the skin.
Do I sue you, BBC or god ?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2019)

Mart44 said:


> U3A stands for 'University of the Third Age'. It's for people mostly over retiring age but I think 50 is the starting age, They run walking groups amongst many other activities and I join in walks once a week if the weather is OK. People of all fitness levels take part but I like to think I'm right up there being a still quite energetic cyclist.  There is a cycling group as well. I've considered joining it but I only have so much time to spare.
> 
> https://www.u3a.org.uk/about



We are in the process of setting up a local group. It's a great deal of work. Our launch meeting is September 4th. I could be wrong but I don't think there is a minimum age, my understanding is semi or fully retired is the criteria.

As for being for old people? Our group is bursting with energy and far from old........even if the years are passing.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Can I DISLIKE that 3 times please.
> My phone (BBC) forcast light showers. So I decided to play golf.
> 5th hole we got 'your' Biblical deluge. Umbrella and wet suit.....I was soaked to the skin.
> Do I sue you, BBC or god ?


BBC, they're closer being at Salford.


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> I seem to remember someone, from that side o'Border, who said the sun always shines on the righteous.


I am self righteous so I occasionaly have sun. My problem is with the pool gods who deny me any peace. Wednesday Arab market in big town for bent fruit followed by grocery shop then home after lunch. Took beachware and beer cooler to the pool and sat down on pool inflatable with beer and book. Immediately started to rain. I hid under a tree thinking it would be over in a mo. It was so I smugly got back on the inflatable. Needless to say it began raining again within 2 minutes.


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We are in the process of setting up a local group. It's a great deal of work. Our launch meeting is September 4th. I could be wrong but I don't think there is a minimum age, my understanding is semi or fully retired is the criteria.
> 
> As for being for old people? Our group is bursting with energy and far from old........even if the years are passing.


There seems to be a growth of associations in the UK. I think it's very good for the community. It's normal here in the provinces, I don't know about the cities, maybe the same. 
There is a local cycling clique, its not a club but a loose association of oldsters who know their limits. Sort of an 18 mph club with occasional challenges after lunches featuring wine intake.
There is a young bloke near here who is a herpetologist and all round naturalist of this region. Him and friends take people on snake safaris for free. They publish work between them operate a website for all things nature in the Vienne.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2019)

Still can't get into my facebook account, I had to send them a photo of myself to prove I'm me, I don't quite know how that works as I could be anybody I like.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2019)

@randynewmanscat our branch of the U3A is quite rural. Although we only live 5 miles from the nearest town and 40 minutes drive to Manchester we are definitely in the countryside.

I don't know about associations in general in the UK. Our branch has simply grown out of chance conversations between people now retired who have known each other for 35+ years.


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2019)

Mrs D used a splash of dry white to cook the clams for tonight's dinner.
Seems a shame to waste the rest, as it will only go off............


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning peeps. A fresh day here.



Glad to hear you were fresh


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen... in Kent!



What did the locals make of that?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He seems to be a man of many talents.



In more ways than one


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 11.15 and its still raining. I had to resort to the exercise bike and some weights plus situps.
> I am being reluctantly dragged to the shops now. I said NO, I REFUSE but she slapped so I am going .



Very obedient


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Loks nice and tidy



.......for the time being


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> When will the windows be closed though.



Have they been opened in the first place?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is quite warm here. I had all the doors and windows open this afternoon.



Bet you were complaining it was cold today


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I thought you said body armour



Drive by shootings in Coventry again?


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anything else?



You can get locked up for that sort of thing


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> yes, if I hadn't I might have ended up with frostbite in strange places, and the neighbors might not have been impressed.



Bit early for frosts just yet


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen. Damper than a pair of 60 day old Y fronts.



Sounded messy


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You can get locked up for that sort of thing


Speaking from personal experience?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sounded messy




Sounds disgusting


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The UA3 is for old people. .
> 
> Good morning from a wet, middle of nowhere in Wales.



Normal day then


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Normal day then




Yep.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> . Seriously, with the amount of knife crime we've had up here lately its not a bad idea.



As you say seriously........the knife crime levels in this country are horrific as are the recent shootings that seem all to regular


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm glad I live in the middle of nowhere.



I bet your neighbours are also


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I bet your neighbours are also




Oi


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sounds disgusting



Thats Drago for you


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Speaking from personal experience?



Can't say


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thats Drago for you




It is indeed


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Drive by shootings in Coventry again?



I can't like that.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I can't like that.



As I said, sad society that we live in today, seems like every other day somewhere in the country there is an act of violence involving a knife or a gun


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> As I said, sad society that we live in today, seems like every other day somewhere in the country there is an act of violence involving a knife or a gun



There's been a drive past shooting in Coventry recently, guy spent time in hospital but is out now, and one recently in Birmingham which was fatal.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> There's been a drive past shooting in Coventry recently, guy spent time in hospital but is out now, and one recently in Birmingham which was fatal.



The Cov one was Maccy D's and then the Erdington one a last week.
Sure I heard on the news someone was arrested for that today?


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> The Cov one was Maccy D's and then the Erdington one a last week.
> Sure I heard on the news someone was arrested for that today?



A 19 year old, the Coventry one is still under investigation I believe.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> A 19 year old, the Coventry one is still under investigation I believe.



Changing the subject totally, I see an online petition has been launched to stop Velo 2020 by someone in the Meriden vicinity


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Changing the subject totally, I see an online petition has been launched to stop Velo 2020 by someone in the Meriden vicinity



There's been a lot on Facebook about it. After the event there were a lot of upset locals who weren't happy with the event or the way it was run.


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> There's been a lot on Facebook about it. After e event there were a lot of upset locals who weren't happy with the event or the way it was run.



I can actually understand their anger due to the amount of time the roads are closed for, and hence the new route as opposed to the route the previous year which also caused a lot of anger.
I wonder how much opposition there is towards Ride London which has had 7 editions now and always follows pretty much the same route??


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2019)

I was one of the volunteers on that. Must have been awful having road closures for 4 hours and 45 minutes. It must've been like living in 1930s Germany for the poor souls.

And only 5 month's notice before hand? What a pith take! That's no notice at all! How could they be expected to live with such unreasonable conditions? How could they plan ahead with it being dropped on them so suddenly. No wonder some of the locals took it upon themselves to ignore the closures and run over marshals.

The moaners need to MTFU and have a reality check. One guy was a vet trying to get to a customer's horse that needed emergency attention. He argued, and argued, and argued...and it was pointed out to him that he'd now spent more time arguing than it would have taken him to drive the 3/4 mile diversion...and still he argued. The moaners are a bunch of self entitled prats, the sort would rather die complaining that take minimal effort to save themselves. They're car centric idiots who would rather see their houses washed away by rising sea levels than walk half a mile for a paper and a pint of milk.

It was less than one morning in a whole year. Ample notice was given and alternative routes publicised months in advance, yet they acted so surprised when it happened. Bunch of chumps the lot of them.


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2019)

Anyway, night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Anyway, night Johnboy.


Night Grandpa


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I was one of the volunteers on that. Must have been awful having road closures for 4 hours and 45 minutes. It must've been like living in 1930s Germany for the poor souls.
> 
> And only 5 month's notice before hand? What a pith take! That's no notice at all! How could they be expected to live with such unreasonable conditions? How could they plan ahead with it being dropped on them so suddenly. No wonder some of the locals took it upon themselves to ignore the closures and run over marshals.
> 
> ...




.

We have really drivers coming through here, and the TOB as well. I don't think anyone complains about it. It's good for business to be honest and it's a time for pubs and hotels to make some money. 

We have a comedy festival that takes place in Mach every year as well. A whole bank holiday weekend Mach is full to overflowing with people from all over the UK. Tents, caravans, etc.

It is a great opportunity for people here.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2019)

Morning folks. So much for today being the best day. as drago would say, its damper than the Insise of his Y fronts.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. So much for today being the best day. as drago would say, its damper than the Insise of his Y fronts.


You know too much a out his y fronts.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You know too much a out his y fronts.


The thought of bloomers and y fronts at this time of morning is really too much for me!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2019)

Morning chaps and chapesses.
Not a nice start to the day. Strong gusting wind (I blame the stir fry we had last night) and drizzle.
Golf suit is dried out from yesterday. Do I chance it today or give it a miss?? I will have my shower then decide.
Whatever you are planning, have a good day.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2019)

it's blowing a gale and pouring with rain. A bunch of my cycle buddies have planned a ride for today as it's going to be a better day than Friday. Hmmmmm.......best get emergency supplies in 

I've been awake too long. Had a brew so now I'll try to doze till 8.30ish. Out to meet friends in Hebden Bridge** today so need to leave at 10.15.

@classic33 I have passport and visa ready.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You know too much a out his y fronts.




Unfortunately . Way. Way too much as does everyone else here.


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2019)

I have risen...with a head cold.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2019)

Decision made..... I have cancelled my game of golf. Drizzle and wind forcast and you cant put the umbrella up in that.
I have been for a short walk. It seems quite warm but everything else is naff.
Bit of thunder just now.
A day for a good book in the conservatory


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2019)

sunny here but blowing a hoolie, my bike ride might be kept short.


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2019)

I might be in Welshpool sometime between now and Tuesday.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2019)

Morning all.
Quite nice out there today.
Off for a walk up and around Codden Hill this morning.


----------



## aferris2 (15 Aug 2019)

Morning all. Weather looking fine in the East.
A level results are out today so daughter up early for once.

In other news, car is now sold. Flights are booked. House is let. Just 14 days to go.


----------



## Paulus (15 Aug 2019)

Morning all fellow wheezers, the forecast is for sunny intervals, but looking to the west the sky is a familiar dark grey colour and coming my way. We shall be out with the dog soon with a stop at a coffee shop for said liquid and croissants. I have had meeting of the escape committee this evening at the Mitre to look forward to.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> sunny here but blowing a hoolie, my bike ride might be kept short.


Ditto. I had thought about a spin but it’s got really strong already and to get worse.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2019)

Raining and windy here. I have to go to town this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Raining and windy here. I have to go to town this morning.


You are welsh**, you can handle it.
**You may not think you are welsh but you gradually evolve into it.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2019)

screenman said:


> I might be in Welshpool sometime between now and Tuesday.


Welshpool. Is that were welsh people go to breed?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2019)

Hmmm.......a good doze, coffee drunk, time to get a shift on.

Rain has stopped, wind howling. The guys have postponed till 12.30.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are welsh**, you can handle it.
> **You may not think you are welsh but you gradually evolve into it.






Dave7 said:


> Welshpool. Is that were welsh people go to breed?


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2019)

Morning all


----------



## aferris2 (15 Aug 2019)

aferris2 said:


> A level results are out today so daughter up early for once


Two A's and an A*. What a star!


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2019)

I may be off air for a bit. Family crisis coming to a head today and I'm going to be needed. Lance O'Classic is in charge should I be absent for any time.


----------



## gavroche (15 Aug 2019)

Good morning all. Sunny but very windy today. Soon on my way to finishing my job at my stepdaughter's . Ride postponed due to high winds. Nothing else planned otherwise so could be a boring day. 
Going to Chester next Monday to look for another car for my wife, probably a Clio or Dacia Sanderro, depending on finances.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Aug 2019)

Morning 

Was talking to the wife today about an 81 year old man trying to beat the lejog time for his age and she said "i can see you doing that?" hmmm!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2019)

Just back from town. I think the brakes on my car are rubbing. Will have to book it into the garage for them to have a look at it.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> it's blowing a gale and pouring with rain. A bunch of my cycle buddies have planned a ride for today as it's going to be a better day than Friday. Hmmmmm.......best get emergency supplies in
> 
> I've been awake too long. Had a brew so now I'll try to doze till 8.30ish. Out to meet friends in Hebden Bridge** today so need to leave at 10.15.
> 
> @classic33 I have passport and visa ready.


Jabs upto date?


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I may be off air for a bit. Family crisis coming to a head today and I'm going to be needed. Lance O'Classic is in charge should I be absent for any time.


Besyt o'luck


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Ditto. I had thought about a spin but it’s got really strong already and to get worse.



Yes, I kept it short, 24 miles to the cafe, bright and sunny with a cold strong head wind, I've also ridden through several short sharp showers, not nice cycling weather.


----------



## derrick (15 Aug 2019)

Am in Gerona Spain.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning
> 
> Was talking to the wife today about an 81 year old man trying to beat the lejog time for his age and she said "i can see you doing that?" hmmm!


I also read of a 70 year old women breaking the age time for the half marathon yesterday. 1 hour 38 minutes I think it was. I couldn’t even do that at half her age!https://www.runnersworld.com/news/a...FerGvlr3yX5u99zj_NWaV_uBnLmn-l0_K-jkawYwJ1NqE


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2019)

Just back from doggie walk around Codden Hill.












Now researching solar power for the caravan........


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just back from doggie walk around Codden Hill.
> View attachment 480135
> View attachment 480138
> View attachment 480139
> ...


And the minute you buy what's needed, the sun 'll disappear behind heavy clouds.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And the minute you buy what's needed, the sun 'll disappear behind heavy clouds.


Don't need direct sunlight to make the system work. Normal daylight will provide sufficient power for what I'll need.


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. So much for today being the best day. as drago would say, its damper than the Insise of his Y fronts.



What about yours?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> The thought of bloomers and y fronts at this time of morning is really too much for me!



Did you manage to get the thought out of your mind eventually?


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Raining and windy here. I have to go to town this morning.



Grans taxis?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What about yours?




I'm not wearing Y fronts.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Grans taxis?




Nope. Prescription


----------



## 172traindriver (15 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm not wearing Y fronts.



But you are wearing something else though??


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2019)

I got back about two, I extended the ride back a little and got a pleasant 52 mile bimble in. Riding back I followed my route out in reverse until I got to Chadwick End, there instead of continuing to Balsall Common I turned left to Temple Balsall then turned right to ride down the main road to Balsall Common where I picked up my usual route home. It turned out to be a pleasant bike ride, hard work into the breeze and a bit fresh but it was a good morning out on the bike.


----------



## derrick (15 Aug 2019)

Sitting in a Spanish bar with the third beer of the day..
We have found the shops that hire the bikes.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2019)

Safely back in Lancashire. Our friends forgot our arrangement. Mrs P and I had a decent lunch. We managed to avoid some very expensive women's clothes shops.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> Sitting in a Spanish bar with  the third beer of the day..
> We have found the shops that hire the bikes.


Sitting in a Spanish bar
watching the beer flow away
yeah........
Have a good one


----------



## derrick (15 Aug 2019)

This retirement stuff is good. Never had so many holidays.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> This retirement stuff is good. Never had so many holidays.


For some


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> For some



We can't afford holidays.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> We can't afford holidays.




Neither can we.
We just go away instead.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Safely back in Lancashire. Our friends forgot our arrangement. Mrs P and I had a decent lunch. We managed to avoid some very expensive women's clothes shops.


That's Hebden Bridge for you. Twice as dear as just outside of the centre of it.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's Hebden Bridge for you. Twice as dear as just outside of the centre of it.



Yes, very true though we did have a very good value for money lunch - two meals and drinks for £24. The White Lion. I expect we could have got cheaper but the atmosphere and surroundings were good and very happy with the food.


----------



## aferris2 (15 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> This retirement stuff is good. Never had so many holidays.


Only one holiday for this year...



...have to be back by 30th August...




...2020


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, very true though we did have a very good value for money lunch - two meals and drinks for £24. The White Lion. I expect we could have got cheaper but the atmosphere and surroundings were good and very happy with the food.


You enjoyed it, got out alive and might even go back!


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2019)

Currently at the pub in Kennington having a bevvy.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2019)

Sleep well everyone.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Sleep well everyone.


I always do.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Sleep well everyone.


Sleep, what's that?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sleep, what's that?


God knows...........it seems elusive these days! Sitting here drinking coffee. Still dark and it is raining and to be on pretty much all day. Think I will have a little jog whether it's wet or not as I didn't do much yesterday apart from a walk.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> God knows...........it seems elusive these days! Sitting here drinking coffee..



Snap! I shall finish my book, brew and hopefully doze for a couple of hours.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2019)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2019)




----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees. On my second mug of tea and reading a book about the bizarre curiosities of London throughout the ages. As per normal the dog will go out shortly and afterwards a few miles on the bike. I am going to trawl the charity shops, of which there are many in Barnet for some reading material as I am getting a little short of books. As I have to pass the Mitre on the way home it would be churlish not to call in for a couple of pints


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2019)

Torrential rain here but I still managed 6 miles in the mud and huge puddles. Wasn't worth even attempting to avoid them so just splashed my way through......quite good fun actually.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2019)

Well, what a rorrible day . Rain is very heavy. Afraid its the jolly old exercise bike, situps and weights for me.
Some odd jobs to finish. I didnt put the kitchen clock back up after decorating so that needs doing. I need to go out for a new radiator shelf. I will try Wicks as its nearest but failing that its B&Q which is a pain to get to.
Have a good day and stay dry if possible


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2019)

Normal service has been resumed here in Powys


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2019)

Yay!
It's Fish Friday.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yay!
> It's Fish Friday.


As in 'at the pub' ??
I am that way inclined but its school holidays. My local, which does a nice oldies 2 course for £4.50 seems a magnate for families and town wiĺ be heaving with the little darlings


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> As in 'at the pub' ??
> I am that way inclined but its school holidays. My local, which does a nice oldies 2 course for £4.50 seems a magnate for families and town wiĺ be heaving with the little darlings


We drop into The George for aperitifs, before picking up F&C from Squires to eat back home.
https://www.thegeorgeinnbraunton.co.uk/

http://www.squiresfishrestaurant.co.uk/


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2019)

Good morning folks, washing out, washing on, yesterdays washing up done and breakfast eaten, no sat here with a green tea and lemon waiting for the plumber, we're having the gas fire and boiler serviced today.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> We drop into The George for aperitifs, before picking up F&C from Squires to eat back home.
> https://www.thegeorgeinnbraunton.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.squiresfishrestaurant.co.uk/


A few days ago we bought some cod loin from Aldi.....together with a can of mushy peas. 6 minutes in frying pan, fresh bread and butter......very yummy.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A few days ago we bought some cod loin from Aldi.....together with a can of mushy peas. 6 minutes in frying pan, fresh bread and butter......very yummy.


Squire's fish and chips are very good.
We share a 'snack size' portion of cod and chips with mushy peas which costs £4.85. This is plenty for the two of us, with a piece of bread 'n butter. 





This is half a portion of 'snack sized'. 
No wonder there's so many porkers about.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Squire's fish and chips are very good.
> We share a 'snack size' portion of cod and chips with mushy peas which costs £4.85. This is plenty for the two of us, with a piece of bread 'n butter.
> View attachment 480238
> 
> ...


That looks nice.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I always do.



A lucky man!


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> A lucky man!


And a contented one.


----------



## Mart44 (16 Aug 2019)

Good morning - Dry but dull here at the moment but the forecast says rain is moving in later. Just in time to stop me riding over to see my brother.

We have a plumber arriving this morning to put in a new toilet and sink. I've made a temporary toilet in an outbuilding. Should be interesting.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2019)

Morning everyone. It's raining. The doze seems to have worked on two levels......I feel more rested and Mrs P brought the coffee up. This is unusual.

Mrs P is out this morning and later this afternoon.

It's raining. The position of our garage is such heavy rain causes surface water and silt to flood in. Today's job is to fix this - it's best done in the rain as I can see the water flow.

Report from soggy Lancashire to follow.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - Dry but dull here at the moment but the forecast says rain is moving in later. Just in time to stop me riding over to see my brother.
> 
> We have a plumber arriving this morning to put in a new toilet and sink. I've made a temporary toilet in an outbuilding. Should be interesting.


I've got this to look forward to at some point. My bathroom is ancient.........still a coloured suite even! Lol. It has finally started to give problems with little leaks, plus with it being so small and myself getting older, I think I would like to get the bath out and a shower cubicle in instead. Plumbers are up to their eyes around here with work so not sure when I'll actually get it done, but dreading the upheaval.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2019)

In other news I've just learned Mrs P has managed to delete all the notes and appointments in her electronic calendar.

This may be a good time to encourage, again, sharing a Google calendar.


----------



## Mart44 (16 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got this to look forward to at some point. My bathroom is ancient.........still a coloured suite even! Lol. It has finally started to give problems with little leaks, plus with it being so small and myself getting older, I think I would like to get the bath out and a shower cubicle in instead. Plumbers are up to their eyes around here with work so not sure when I'll actually get it done, but dreading the upheaval.



We had the bathroom made into a wet-room. I miss the bath a bit but the whole bathroom floor being sealed and one big space gives a lot of room for movement when showering. If I stay away anywhere, I bang my elbows a lot on the sides of a shower cubicle.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got this to look forward to at some point. My bathroom is ancient.........still a coloured suite even! Lol. It has finally started to give problems with little leaks, plus with it being so small and myself getting older, I think I would like to get the bath out and a shower cubicle in instead. Plumbers are up to their eyes around here with work so not sure when I'll actually get it done, but dreading the upheaval.



When we had kids at home we needed four bedrooms. The loft bedroom has long been changed back to the house library and a sewing/craft room. Still has a bed up there for Christmas visits. 

The smallest bedroom, next to ours, we converted to a shower room. It's a real boon. Originally it was the bathroom till Mrs P became pregnant with son No.3. Three in six years cramped the house and we weren't for moving.

Our bathroom is down stairs in an extension we built to allow us to convert the original bathroom in to a bedroom. Walking through the back room and kitchen never worked well. We've swapped more rooms around in this house than one can credit.

A shower is much better as we get older.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2019)

Mart44 said:


> We had the bathroom made into a wet-room. I miss the bath a bit but the whole bathroom floor being sealed and one big space gives a lot of room for movement when showering. If I stay away anywhere, I bang my elbows a lot on the sides of a shower cubicle.


We had the main bathroom fitted out 5 years ago and decided to have a bath. Its good it I can see the day coming when we want a big walk in shower or a wet room.
We have a granny flat with a full bathroom so may convert that one instead.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2019)

Well I have done the exercise bike. Just 20 minutes but high(ish) intensity so got a good sweat on.
Weights and sit ups now.

Wouldnt it be nice if we could stay young and fit with no effort


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2019)

We had a new bathroom fitted a couple of years ago. Had the bath taken out, as we never used it, and had a large shower installed instead - much better.


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

Nice and sunny here. It is now beer o'clock.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> Nice and sunny here. It is now beer o'clock.


It's not just a breakfast drink.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees. On my second mug of tea and reading a book about the bizarre curiosities of London throughout the ages. *As per normal the dog will go out shortly and afterwards a few miles on the bike.* I am going to trawl the charity shops, of which there are many in Barnet for some reading material as I am getting a little short of books. As I have to pass the Mitre on the way home it would be churlish not to call in for a couple of pints


What bike will it be using?


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's not just a breakfast drink.


No numbers in front of o'clock so anytime is beer time.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2019)

Before and after. This is the original road edge. Access to my garage slopes down about two feet. Over the years the cricket club, who own the road, have improved it with aggregate which washes in to the gulley and diverts heavy rain straight under my garage door.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2019)

Grabbed a few tomatoes from my greenhouse. Looking round the allotment I may need a recipe for courgette and tomato chutney!


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2019)

Currently having a coffee and a gossip at the hairdresser's while I wait for my Good Lady, plumber was prompt and got the servicing done quickly, meant we were out shopping at our usual time and had time to call in at the hairdresser's on the way home


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Grabbed a few tomatoes from my greenhouse. Looking round the allotment I may need a recipe for courgette and tomato chutney!
> 
> View attachment 480271
> View attachment 480272


https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2155641/courgette-and-tomato-chutney

https://www.elizabethskitchendiary.co.uk/spiced-tomato-courgette-chutney/


----------



## GM (16 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Grabbed a few tomatoes from my greenhouse. Looking round the allotment I may need a recipe for courgette and tomato chutney!
> 
> View attachment 480271
> View attachment 480272




They look good! .... reminds me it must be that time of year for this thread..
*Show us your Tomatoes*


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

Sitting in the sun eating Tappas drinking beer. Life is sòòooo good.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2019)

@classic33 couple of good ideas there. I also have a Mary Berry one which works well. Think I will have a go at Elizabeth's recipe.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2019)

It's here


----------



## GM (16 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> Sitting in the sun eating Tappas drinking beer. Life is sòòooo good.




Well jel. It's raining in Enfield, thought you'd like to know that


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2019)

Still


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> Sitting in the sun eating Tappas drinking beer. Life is sòòooo good.


Tell me again where you are ?


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2019)

Time for an executive power nap, methinks.


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> What bike will it be using?


She's a Border Collie. They can do anything.


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2019)

Just got back from the days ride, and the pub. It is raining nicely, I just escaped the worst of the weather.


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tell me again where you are ?


Gerona.





Those who watch game of thrones should recognise this place.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> Gerona.
> View attachment 480299
> 
> Those who watch game of thrones should recognise this place.


Glad I'm not there. Too much sun, not enough rain. And all that tapas crap with 'orrible cool beer.
No thank you


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Still


Still bright sunshine here.Sunshades not brollies. After walking along the city wall.we had to shelter from the sun.found a nice bar in the shade.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> Still bright sunshine here.Sunshades not brollies. After walking along the city wall.we had to shelter from the sun.found a nice bar in the shade.
> View attachment 480300




Why don't you go away.and annoy someone else.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Normal service has been resumed here in Powys



Told you so the other day


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, washing out, washing on, yesterdays washing up done and breakfast eaten, no sat here with a green tea and lemon waiting for the plumber, we're having the gas fire and boiler serviced today.



Washing in by about 11:00?


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Washing in by about 11:00?



No, we were shopping, washing in about half two, now on the clothes horse.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> No, we were shopping, washing in about half two, now on the clothes horse.



As wet as when you first put it out then?


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> As wet as when you first put it out then?



Yes,  It will go out again tomorrow.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Yes,  It will go out again tomorrow.



Looking better tomorrow once this lot clears away


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2019)

Mrs P is out and asked when she'd be back said "I don't know." So I've been arsing about on YouTube.

I'm a massive Bruce Springsteen fan. Today I found video of the River Tour (1980) at Tempe. Absolutely blew me away. Never seen this before - though we saw The River Tour.

If you're a Springsteen fan find the concert on YouTube. If you don't understand watch Cadillac Ranch. I'm 26 again. I've seen a lot of bands but the E Street Band cannot be beaten.

Watch "Bruce Springsteen - Cadillac Ranch (The River Tour, Tempe 1980)" on YouTube

View: https://youtu.be/4dG3jc6fzPY


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

Enjoying a nice gin and tonic. Lovely warm evening.doing some people watching.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2019)

Drinking Laphroaig and watching Wall Street.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Drinking Laphroaig and watching Wall Street.


What's Wall Street doing!


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2019)

'Night Jim Bob.


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> 'Night Jim Bob.


The night is still young.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> 'Night Jim Bob.


Night GranPa


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Night GranPa


Put that light out!!


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Night GranPa


These youngster have no get up and go.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2019)

it's morning I think, but still dark and it's not raining


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> it's morning I think, but still dark and it's not raining



I can confirm it's morning. Here it is light and hissing down. I've had enough of the wet stuff!!!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2019)

Good very wet morning one and all. I woke earlier and it was still and dry so I contemplated joining the club Intro ride at 9.00. it's now wet and windy. My main plan now is to doze.

Later I will be at Ewood Park with my lad Tom as we look for our first win of the season. I have my doubts.........

Tonight we are visiting friends to play Canasta. Always great fun and good to look forward to when the day feels gloomy.


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2019)

I have risen!

With a head cold. And Jesus thought he was doing well.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2019)

Good morning. A horroble night of torrential rain and wind. Still bloomin awful here.


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2019)

Day nurse instructions reckon I need 30ml.

I can't find the meausuring cup so took 3 healthy swigs.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Drinking Laphroaig and watching Wall Street.


Laphroaig, otherwise known as mouthwash .
It must be the Marmite of malt whiskies as many people enjoy its smokey/peaty flavour while people like me (that enjoy most whiskies) just cant stand it.


----------



## screenman (17 Aug 2019)

Just woke up in a pub car park.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2019)

screenman said:


> Just woke up in a pub car park.




Was that intentional?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Day nurse instructions reckon I need 30ml.
> 
> I can't find the meausuring cup so took 3 healthy swigs.


That should do the trick.
Wait till 0900 then have another 3. Then every hour on the hour.
I promise you will feel better. You can trust me as Im a Doctor (well thats what I told that girl when we were 8 yrs old)


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2019)

Well its a nice sunny day here and supposed to stay like this tomorrow.
TBH I dont think there can be any rain left up there .
I will get a 20 miler in today and I have a 30 miler planned tomorrow** with a mate. If my legs will allow it I plan a 40 on Tuesday.
We are going to a BBQ at our daughters later as its the eldest grandsons birthday.** I really must drink sensibly if I am to ride tomorrow


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2019)

screenman said:


> Just woke up in a pub car park.


Can you remember how you got there?


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That should do the trick.
> Wait till 0900 then have another 3. Then every hour on the hour.
> I promise you will feel better. You can trust me as Im a Doctor (well thats what I told that girl when we were 8 yrs old)



A couple of swigs of scotch not only washed away the taste of Day Nurse, bit also seems to enhance its lergie fighting properties.


----------



## Mart44 (17 Aug 2019)

Good morning - Sunshine and clouds here. I'll be taking the ride over to see my brother that was didn't do yesterday because of the rain. Nothing planned other than that.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2019)

Off for a long walk round to the village for a bit of shopping this morning.
Might drop in to the White Lion on the way back, just to see what ales they've got on this weekend.......purely for market research........in case anyone asks me........to be helpful to any enquiring Grockles I might bump into.......Honest.


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2019)

Morning all, the dog has been walked, tea drunk and the washing machine is in full cry with the bedclothes. One of our cats came in and jumped on the bed, and unfortunately had a bit of a problem with it's rear end that we didn't notice earlier. The duvet cover and associated linen need a wash anyway, this just hastened the job. It is sunny with a nice breeze today.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2019)

Getting really blowy here now with the prospect of heavy showers. Shame as there is a music festival in the park starting soon, then the Highland Games tomorrow.


----------



## derrick (17 Aug 2019)

Waiting for the train to take us to Figueres to the Dali museum. The wife is into his work. I might go and have a few beers and watch the world go by. It's still blazing hot here no sign of rain at all.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2019)

Took my car to the garage today. The nice man agreed that something is wrong with my brakes so its been booked in for Tuesday at 10.30 to be looked at.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Took my car to the garage today. The nice man agreed that something is wrong with my brakes so its been booked in for Tuesday at 10.30 to be looked at.


And if you need the brakes before then?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And if you need the brakes before then?




Too bad I suppose


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Too bad I suppose


They could lock on whilst you're doing the shopping. Might have to get a taxi home, or a lift on a motorbike.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> They could lock on whilst you're doing the shopping. Might have to get a taxi home, or a lift on a motorbike.




I won't be using it to go far. I probably won't use it again until I drive into Mach to get it looked at.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Laphroaig, otherwise known as mouthwash .
> It must be the Marmite of malt whiskies as many people enjoy its smokey/peaty flavour while people like me (that enjoy most whiskies) just cant stand it.



With you on this one Dave though I can drink it. There are so many other good malts to choose from, even ALDI and Lidl offer decent stuff considering the price charged.


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And if you need the brakes before then?



It would be like the Flintsones where they all put their feet down


----------



## 172traindriver (17 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> They could lock on whilst you're doing the shopping. Might have to get a taxi home, or a lift on a motorbike.



She would probably like it on the back of the bike


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> With you on this one Dave though I can drink it. There are so many other good malts to choose from, even ALDI and Lidl offer decent stuff considering the price charged.


I like the Aldi Speyside. @£18ish its good value.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2019)

I've spent an hour making a formal complaint to the DVLA regarding the failure to reinstate my driving licence. In a nutshell I had an extraventricular drain inserted in my head on February 2nd - basically this drains fluid from around the brain to relieve pressure. The DVLA wrote to me confirming my licence would be be revoked for 6 months. I have no problem with this. In the same letter I was told to reapply for my licence eight weeks prior to the end of the six month period. This I did.

The six months were up on August 2nd. By July 31st I had heard nothing so telephoned to ask about progress to be told they had written to my consultant that day which is 7 weeks after I made the application. The DVLA "Standards of Service" state "You will usually get a decision within 6 weeks."

I am not happy!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I like the Aldi Speyside. @£18ish its good value.



Me too. Bought a bottle on Thursday evening. It's my go to whisky for an evening tipple. I have others my sons have given me as presents which I keep for high days and holidays.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've spent an hour making a formal complaint to the DVLA regarding the failure to reinstate my driving licence. In a nutshell I had an extraventricular drain inserted in my head on February 2nd - basically this drains fluid from around the brain to relieve pressure. The DVLA wrote to me confirming my licence would be be revoked for 6 months. I have no problem with this. In the same letter I was told to reapply for my licence eight weeks prior to the end of the six month period. This I did.
> 
> The six months were up on August 2nd. By July 31st I had heard nothing so telephoned to ask about progress to be told they had written to my consultant that day which is 7 weeks after I made the application. The DVLA "Standards of Service" state "You will usually get a decision within 6 weeks."
> 
> I am not happy!



The DVLA are never in a hurry. The six months they Initially said is not written I stone. They won't do anything until they hear from your consultant. 

Bit of a bummer, but that's the DVLA for you.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The DVLA are never in a hurry. The six months they Initially said is not written I stone. They won't do anything until they hear from your consultant.
> 
> Bit of a bummer, but that's the DVLA for you.


 
Interesting. The letter I received when my licence was revoked clearly stated I could not drive for six months so I thought that would be the date. 

I just had a phone call with the DVLA and have been told the target is to give me a decision inside three weeks from receiving my consultant surgeon's response. I can deal with that. The other worry I have is I haven't seen the consultant since he cut my head open! I'm hoping commonsense prevails because the consultant will know the drain had to be removed before I left hospital.

I'm due to see my consultant surgeon but goodness knows when. First I have to have an angiogram. This should have been within three months of leaving hospital and has to be carried out by a consultant radiographer. The hospital are running five months behind with angiograms.

Normally angiograms can be done at the weekend to help clear the back log. Would anyone like to guess which group of consultants are most badly affected by the NHS pension dispute and have stopped working weekends because of the tax issues? Radiographers!!!!! Friggin' nightmare! 

Every medical professional I've seen has described my recovery as remarkable. Quite literally that. The expectation is men of my age will take 18 months not 4.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Interesting. The letter I received when my licence was revoked clearly stated I could not drive for six months so I thought that would be the date.
> 
> I just had a phone call with the DVLA and have been told the target is to give me a decision inside three weeks from receiving my consultant surgeon's response. I can deal with that. The other worry I have is I haven't seen the consultant since he cut my head open! I'm hoping commonsense prevails because the consultant will know the drain had to be removed before I left hospital.
> 
> ...




Sorry no. It is just a guideline only.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry no. It is just a guideline only.



Can I ask how you know this? I'm asking because when I had an epileptic fit 2011 I lost my licence for 12 months and got it back exactly 12 months to the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Can I ask how you know this? I'm asking because when I had an epileptic fit 2011 I lost my licence for 12 months and got it back exactly 12 months to the day.




I am an ex insurance underwriter in private car Insurance


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am an ex insurance underwriter in private car Insurance



OK. I'll go with that WD. Thank you. If you know anyone at DVLA put in a good word for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK. I'll go with that WD. Thank you. If you know anyone at DVLA put in a good word for me.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Can I ask how you know this? I'm asking because when I had an epileptic fit 2011 I lost my licence for 12 months and got it back exactly 12 months to the day.


That's almost written in stone. It's written in by law, which they can't ignore.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2019)

4 miles walked and we fell into the Crown........


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK. I'll go with that WD. Thank you. If you know anyone at DVLA put in a good word for me.


I'd one, but he was in HGV's.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2019)

My son has just had an accident. He was waiting to pull Into the garage to g get some petrol, indicated he was turning right and bang, a van went into the back of him. His car is probably a right off.

At least the garage got it all on their CCTV.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My son has just had an accident. He was waiting to pull Into the garage to g get some petrol, indicated he was turning right and bang, a van went into the back of him. His car is probably a right off.
> 
> At least the garage got it all on their CCTV.


How's he?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> How's he?


He is fine. Just angry I think. He coukd see it happening but couldn't do anything to stop it. 

Thanks for asking


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's almost written in stone. It's written in by law, which they can't ignore.



This is interesting as well. I shall try to find out what the law says about drains.

Do you know why this particular one is written in by law? If one is it implies others could or should be.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2019)

@welsh dragon sorry to read about your son. He's well and that is really all that matters.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon sorry to read about your son. He's well and that is really all that matters.




Thanks. Indeed that is all that matters. He can get another car. It isnt important.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've spent an hour making a formal complaint to the DVLA regarding the failure to reinstate my driving licence. In a nutshell I had an extraventricular drain inserted in my head on February 2nd - basically this drains fluid from around the brain to relieve pressure. The DVLA wrote to me confirming my licence would be be revoked for 6 months. I have no problem with this. In the same letter I was told to reapply for my licence eight weeks prior to the end of the six month period. This I did.
> 
> The six months were up on August 2nd. By July 31st I had heard nothing so telephoned to ask about progress to be told they had written to my consultant that day which is 7 weeks after I made the application. The DVLA "Standards of Service" state "You will usually get a decision within 6 weeks."
> 
> I am not happy!


Not good enough and wish I had some advice to offer. I wish you success.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks. Indeed that is all that matters. He can get another car. It isnt important.


What have I missed ????
Edit.....just seen the later post.
Glad he is ok.
My Bro recently had a similar accident. The person who ran into him blamed him . Fortunately it was on camera.
He got a nice loan car and was pleased with the settlement.
A serious comment now. He MUST get to a doctor/physio as he WILL have bad whiplash. Go for every penny. Mrs D got what (at the time) looked like a good settlement but 10 years later she still suffers from it.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What have I missed ????
> Edit.....just seen the later post.
> Glad he is ok.
> My Bro recently had a similar accident. The person who ran into him blamed him . Fortunately it was on camera.
> ...




Not good.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2019)

Got my 20 miler in. VERY windy but good training for the legs .
I had a base layer on, sometimes I was glad of it but sometimes I was way too warm.
My planned 30 for tomorrow is looking iffy as my friend wants only a 15 (hes had lots of back trouble lately).


----------



## derrick (17 Aug 2019)

Having an Indian meal in Gerona washed down with a nice drop of Cobra 
Ps it's still warm.the weather that is.


----------



## derrick (17 Aug 2019)

Need a good solid meal tonight as we have hired a couple of bikes for the next couple of days. Going to be 34 degrees.could be hard.Never ridden a Ridley before.All carbon so should be fine.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> Need a good solid meal tonight as we have hired a couple of bikes for the next couple of days. Going to be 34 degrees.could be hard.Never ridden a Ridley before.All carbon so should be fine.


Mrs D has got a carbon Ridley. She had it for her 60th. Loves it to bits.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> This is interesting as well. I shall try to find out what the law says about drains.
> 
> Do you know why this particular one is written in by law? If one is it implies others could or should be.


It used to be two years, reduced to one(Believe they wanted the year and a day rule) because numbers of those having just the one after a head injury was on the increase.

One as a result of head injury isn't that unusual.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> Having an Indian meal in Gerona washed down with a nice drop of Cobra
> Ps it's still warm.the weather that is.


Dont be offended but it would be nice to hear it was p*ssing down there


----------



## derrick (17 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont be offended but it would be nice to hear it was p*ssing down there


Wish it was.but can see no sign of rain it's so hot and dry you would not believe it.


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2019)

I'm pisjed. Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm pisjed. Night Johnboy.


Night GranPa


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2019)

It appears I am first again. Horrible here last Night. Torrential rain again. It has sropped for the moment.


----------



## derrick (18 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It appears I am first again. Horrible here last Night. Torrential rain again. It has sropped for the moment.


You need to move to Gerona. Did I not mention the weather over here.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> You need to move to Gerona. Did I not mention the weather over here.




Why don't you bugger off. Your like a bloomin boomerang.


----------



## screenman (18 Aug 2019)

I woke up next to a pub.


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2019)

I have risen.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2019)

screenman said:


> I woke up next to a pub.



That's two days running......I'd be getting worried.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2019)

Morning. Long Sunday run done, bath had and porridge nearly ready.

A day of heavy showers and gusty wind. Our local Highland Games which is a shame for organisers, competitors and visitors if they are going to get soaked. Haven't been myself for years. Sort of thing once you've been once, you can't be bothered going back.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2019)

Good Morning  It's a beautiful sunny morning with a bit of a breeze.

I should be riding but didn't wake till 7.30 and the meet time is 8.00 and 6 miles away. Disappointed to have missed it.

Out playing Canasta with friends last night. Very good evening. I have a hangover. 

Today I shall harvest from the allotment. Possibly make chutney.

Rovers won yesterday and played very well.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2019)




----------



## screenman (18 Aug 2019)

Maybe off to the vintage show at the RAF museum today just outside Shrewsbury. Or maybe not dependent on the weather.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2019)

Two coffees and an hour browsing the web have improved the hangover. Now it's porridge, empty dishwasher, quick tidy round (bomb appears to have gone off) and then up to allotment.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2019)

it's again


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2019)

Ordering the bits and pieces for the solar power system on our caravan this morning. Going for a 100 Watt mono crystalline folding panel with a suitable controller. 
Taking doggie for a walk after that, then a stroll down to the local for Sunday lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2019)

I am sorry to report late for duty today . A bit like PaulSB I am suffering the affects of a good night. BBQ, beers plus whatever was handed to me equals quite a good hangover.
Still, being a brave boy, I have a ride planned for 11.00
We have a roast chicken dinner planned for later. Before that will be hair of the dog.
Edit.
Forgot to say, unlike others we have a very pleasant day here. Blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Ahhh. Once again, memories of holidays I spent in Snowdonia.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Not a whole lot better here. I see there is athletics on tv in the afternoon. That may be my amusement unless it dries up.


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My son has just had an accident. He was waiting to pull Into the garage to g get some petrol, indicated he was turning right and bang, a van went into the back of him. His car is probably a right off.
> 
> At least the garage got it all on their CCTV.



Hopefully the garage are prepared to allow him a copy of the cctv for the insurance purposes?
Hopefully hes ok?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Hopefully the garage are prepared to allow him a copy of the cctv for the insurance purposes?
> Hopefully hes ok?




He has it. It is his local garage they sent a copy to him on messenger right away.

He is fine as well just miffed that's all as he probably wont meet anywhere near what he paid for the car


----------



## 172traindriver (18 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He has it. It is his local garage they sent a copy to him on messenger right away.



I assume the van driver hasnt tried to get out of admitting responsibility?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I assume the van driver hasnt tried to get out of admitting responsibility?




He couldn't really. Not when my son told him that he had a copy of the CCTV.


----------



## Paulus (18 Aug 2019)

Morning all, we are on a canal boat on the Lea navigation from Ware to Hertford. This is the first of the locks to pass through. It is pouring down , the forecast wasn't for rain today.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2019)

is out now


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2019)

Same here


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here


Well don’t keep it all to yourself!


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2019)

Sunny but windy here in Dungeness.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2019)

Pipe bands should be marching down the street just now to the Highland Games, in fact I can hear them. They better hang on to their kilts.....seriously gusty out there now.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Pipe bands should be marching down the street just now to the Highland Games, in fact I can hear them. They better hang on to their kilts.....seriously gusty out there now.


Let the wind blow high, let the wind blow low.............


----------



## screenman (18 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He has it. It is his local garage they sent a copy to him on messenger right away.
> 
> He is fine as well just miffed that's all as he probably wont meet anywhere near what he paid for the car



Do not let him take first offer.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Well don’t keep it all to yourself!




I intend to keep it for as long as possible.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2019)

Off down the village in a mo........beer report to follow.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off down the village in a mo........beer report to follow.


Mo is up North though, walk there instead!


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Sunny but windy here in Dungeness.




I haven't been down there for years, not far from the light railway?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mo is up North though, walk there instead!


He’ll not get any beer here. Lol. 

Gosh, the sound of the pipe bands doesn’t half get to me.......love hearing them!


----------



## Paulus (18 Aug 2019)

The sun has come out at last. This is Hertford, from the River Lea.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2019)

Sun's out.....shorts, T shirt & sandals weather.
First pint - Exmoor Stag - Smokey and nutty.


----------



## derrick (18 Aug 2019)

First ride in Gerona. What can I say. It's f****** hot The couple we are renting from are also cyclists. They offered to lead a ride for us as they know the area.had a coffee stop along the way.then a beer at the end.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/XYW9PU4FfZ


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2019)

Round 2 - Stag again! It's very nice!


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2019)

Round 3 - wobbly leg time.....


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sun's out.....shorts, T shirt & sandals weather.
> First pint - Exmoor Stag - Smokey and nutty.
> 
> View attachment 480589


Is that you thats smokey and nutty or the ale?


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that you thats smokey and nutty or the ale?


Both....


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Pipe bands should be marching down the street just now to the Highland Games, in fact I can hear them. They better hang on to their kilts.....seriously gusty out there now.


Let us know if you find out what they are wearing under thier kilts.
And please dont tell us its gruesome


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2019)

Got my ride in but only 13 as my mate is still suffering with his back though fortunately its now improving.
The roast chicken dinner is on the go. I have just enjoyed a cognac & port. Bottle of plonk to go with it .
Did you notice that @Dirk being a normal mortal is drinking dirty beer whereas I am drinking Cognac followed by a fine wine


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Did you notice that @Dirk being a normal mortal is drinking dirty beer whereas I am drinking Cognac followed by a fine wine


I'm a poor, discriminated against, ignored, barely surviving pensioner..........what do you expect?!
It alright for you rich folks!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm a poor, discriminated against, ignored, barely surviving pensioner..........what do you expect?!
> It alright for you rich folks!


Well, allow me to help you out. Send me your bank account and password details......I will transfer part of my wealth to you. You know you can trust me.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well, allow me to help you out. Send me your bank account and password details......I will transfer part of my wealth to you. You know you can trust me.


How very kind. 
Just send me your postcode and house number and we'll set the ball rolling....


----------



## derrick (18 Aug 2019)

All showered sitting in a bar having Tappas and beer. The sun is still shinning not a cloud in the sky
Edited.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> All showered sitting in a bar having Tappas and beer. The sun is still shinning not a clad in the sky.


I hate clads.......especially the little green furry ones!


----------



## derrick (18 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I hate clads.......especially the little green furry ones!


This predictive text is starting to piss me off.


----------



## derrick (18 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I hate clads.......especially the little green furry ones!


Can only see a big yellow shinny thing. surrounded by lots of blue


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> How very kind.
> Just send me your postcode and house number and we'll set the ball rolling....


Number one
B Palace
Laaandun.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> All showered sitting in a bar having Tappas and beer. The sun is still shinning not a cloud in the sky
> Edited.


I think @welsh dragon told you what to do with your sunny days.....I am with her


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think @welsh dragon told you what to do with your sunny days.....I am with her


----------



## derrick (18 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


>



I'm going to ignore you from now on.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> . I have just enjoyed a cognac & port.



In the same glass at the same time?  Is that a thing?


----------



## derrick (18 Aug 2019)

Can't take anymore beers. Gin and tonic time. It's only 5pm here. it's going to be a long night


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2019)

Nackered. Six hours on the allotment. Lots of produce harvested. I am now going to shower then it's:

Make tomato and courgette chutney
Make spicy tomato and courgette chutney
Prepare and freeze green beans, purple beans and kale

Might have a port and cognac after that lot.

Tomorrow and Wednesday's rides arranged. Steady cafe run tomorrow. Wednesday is rolling, including Jeffrey Hill and Oakenclough two famed local climbs, to a favourite cafe the Applestore in Scorton. Flat 20 home after that


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2019)

XC90 gone to bed. Going out for a curry Dad's other car, a C70 R convertible. This is his fair weather baby so if I ding it I'll leave the country.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> In the same glass at the same time?  Is that a thing?


Oh yes!!! So warming as it slides down. And if your stomach is giving problems that will settle it very quickly.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2019)

I’m starting to think you’re all a bunch of alkies in here!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Oh yes!!! So warming as it slides down. And if your stomach is giving problems that will settle it very quickly.



Proportions 50/50?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m starting to think you’re all a bunch of alkies in here!



Think?????


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Proportions 50/50?


yes............maybe heavy on the Cognac but depends on quality/smoothness of the port.


----------



## screenman (18 Aug 2019)

Is 4 pints considered too much for a pre dinner drink


----------



## derrick (18 Aug 2019)

screenman said:


> Is 4 pints considered too much for a pre dinner drink


We all have to start somewhere. After thee beers a couple of G&Ts I am back on the beer. Dinner is still 1hr away.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 480648


Nice! What’s the dark purple stuff?


----------



## screenman (18 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m starting to think you’re all a bunch of alkies in here!



Damn, you found us out.


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2019)

Holy mother of Trump, that C70 is quick.


----------



## derrick (18 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 480648


You keep rabits?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Holy mother of Trump, that C70 is quick.


I had one for a few years and loved it. Only 2 problems were 1. Cost of a new tyre when I got a bad puncture 2. When Mrs D had to sit in the back......it was so low I had to pull her out.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice! What’s the dark purple stuff?



That's a climbing French bean called "Cosse Violette." It is delicious, so much so one can eat them straight off the plant without cooking. Other plus points are because they're purple it's easy to see the beans when picking. When steaming they turn green - as soon as they go green they're ready to eat.

It's typical of what I grow. I only grow what is difficult to buy, expensive or better grown at home. Tomatoes for example are chilled by the grower before sending to the supermarket. The chilling breaks down the sugars which give the flavour. Commercially tomatoes are chilled to extend shelf life. My tomatoes taste like tomato!

Another example is black kale, Cavalo Nero. It's a doddle to grow but really expensive in the shops. Also freezes very well.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> You keep rabits?



Nope!!!!


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I only grow what is difficult to buy, expensive or better grown at home. .......


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> yes............maybe heavy on the Cognac but depends on quality/smoothness of the port.



Tried this. It's not for me though I can see the attraction.


----------



## GM (18 Aug 2019)

Nice ride this morning with the Spooky London Ride, even if we all got drenched when it started to rain (don't tell derrick). About 40 miles on the Bromie for me.


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night Billy Ray.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night MaryEllen


----------



## Cavalol (18 Aug 2019)

Fairly decent weekend: bought another cycle, won a terrible car in a raffle last week that got delivered last night, spent countless hours chasing some two bob idiot from a recovery company who has spent 3 days lying about collecting a car (which he still didn't do) then got erm 'slightly' drunk last night up town. Today's been all about a long walk with the dog, who met a stunning Doberman (who dwarfed our little Bichon) and they played together, running round and round in circles. No (scooter) riding or driving today, self enforced 24 hour ban after drinking, but had a cheeky 4 or 5 miler on the Lambretta yesterday.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Aug 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2019)

Morning. Coffee finished. Think I will just have a wander this morning. Legs are a bit weary and achy from the last few runs. If the roads dry up enough, I might fit a very short bimble in before the next lot of rain is due around lunchtime.


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2019)

Morning all, I had a terrible nights sleep. I was in the pit by 10.30, still awake at 3, got to sleep, woke up at 5.30. Today is going to be a bit hazy. 
I was having a bit of trouble adjusting a pedal bearing yesterday as I couldn't undo the little lockout to get to the adjuster. None of my spanners were the correct size. I will try a different approach later on. Before that though, all the usual Monday things to be done . Dog walking, domestics , and maybe a pint or so in the Mitre at lunchtime.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2019)

Good morning peeps.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## Mart44 (19 Aug 2019)

Good morning - First I'll be going to the allotment. After that, we both have appointments at the dentist for 10-30 a.m. Then it's on to do the supermarket shopping.

A trip to the plumbers merchants this afternoon to exchange the new lavatory cistern lid. The one delivered has a bit chipped off. It's on the rim inside and would never notice but I'll get it replaced anyway.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2019)

we've had a wet night, but it should be dry enough today for me to get some pedaling in.


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2019)

Morning smellies. 
Off for weekly shop at LIDL & ALDI in Bideford this morning. 
Tres excitement! I get to push the trolley.*





*I'm easily satisfied.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning smellies.
> Off for weekly shop at LIDL & ALDI in Bideford this morning.
> Tres excitement! I get to push the trolley.*
> 
> ...


Mr WD likes to push the trolley as well. I suspect it kakes him feel manly. 

I am not allowed to push it at all.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning smellies.
> Off for weekly shop at LIDL & ALDI in Bideford this morning.
> Tres excitement! I get to push the trolley.*
> 
> ...



Great fun! Now my Good Lady uses a walking frame I also get to push the trolley.


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2019)

Just woke up beside a pub again, not a clue what today has planned yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2019)

I must admit that it's no loss not being able to push the trolley especially if I get one that only goes sideways. Then Mr WD is welcome to it.


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, I had a terrible nights sleep. I was in the pit by 10.30, still awake at 3, got to sleep, woke up at 5.30. Today is going to be a bit hazy.
> I was having a bit of trouble adjusting a pedal bearing yesterday as I couldn't undo the little lockout to get to the adjuster. None of my spanners were the correct size. I will try a different approach later on. Before that though, all the usual Monday things to be done . Dog walking, domestics , and maybe a pint or so in the Mitre at lunchtime.


My sympathies because ditto for me. Woke several times due to irritating itching bites around the groin and nether regions, finally could stand it no longer and rose at 04:40.
I had forgotten all about August and its awful bounty, CHIGGERS! Harvest Mites if you are British or Trombiculidae if you wear a white coat in your day job and carry a magnifying glass. Oh, Aouters if you are French.
I had thought I was probably being snacked on by mosquito's until my dim wits realised the bites were on the warm places.
Took a shower to relieve the itching, worked for about 20 minutes. The best way to relieve the itching is amputation, difficult if the bites are on your lower abdomen.
Animals thought it a novelty having someone to hassle before sunrise.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2019)

After reading that last post by randy I started to feel itchy. Just checked my bits and am pleased to report that all is well down there .
First job today is shredding. I dont like putting things like bank statements or anything with private references in the bin. So it mounts up then the shredder comes out.
Any small stuff like shop reciepts get soaked in water then screwed up, that works a treat.
Later we have someone coming to measure up for a blind. I could buy and fit it cheaper but for a bit extra we get all the choices and it fits exactly.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> After reading that last post by randy I started to feel itchy. Just checked my bits and am pleased to report that all is well down there .
> First job today is shredding. I dont like putting things like bank statements or anything with private references in the bin. So it mounts up then the shredder comes out.
> Any small stuff like shop reciepts get soaked in water then screwed up, that works a treat.
> Later we have someone coming to measure up for a blind. I could buy and fit it cheaper but for a bit extra we get all the choices and it fits exactly.


I put all letters and receipts and Into a plastic bag and Mr WD takes them out and burns them whenever we have other stuff to burn. In the.winter I just put them Into the wood burner.


----------



## GM (19 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> After reading that last post by randy I started to feel itchy. Just checked my bits and am pleased to report that all is well down there .
> First job today is shredding. I dont like putting things like bank statements or anything with private references in the bin. So it mounts up then the shredder comes out.
> Any small stuff like shop reciepts get soaked in water then screwed up, that works a treat.
> Later we have someone coming to measure up for a blind. I could buy and fit it cheaper but for a bit extra we get all the choices and it fits exactly.





Same with me when shredding, I normally wait until I'll a big pile of papers and take the shredder outside, you'd be surprised how much paper dust it makes. I'm sure it can't be good for you.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> Same with me when shredding, I normally wait until I'll a big pile of papers and take the shredder outside, you'd be surprised how much paper dust it makes. I'm sure it can't be good for you.


Never thought of all that dust being bad for the health.
Think I will get Mrs D to take over that job


----------



## gavroche (19 Aug 2019)

Good morning all. Could be an expensive day today. Going to Chester to have a look a cars for my wife. We've seen a Nissan Juke yesterday which looks ok so my wife will test drive it today to see how it feels. It is a bit bigger than the Renault Twingo she drives at present. At least it is not raining.


----------



## Cavalol (19 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. Could be an expensive day today. Going to Chester to have a look a cars for my wife. We've seen a Nissan Juke yesterday which looks ok so my wife will test drive it today to see how it feels. It is a bit bigger than the Renault Twingo she drives at present. At least it is not raining.



Not too bad here at the moment, reasonably bright under some light cloud. Have a nice day in our fantastic city and good luck with the car hunting.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Aug 2019)

We've got showers


----------



## Goldy (19 Aug 2019)

Morning all.
I am retired on medical grounds due to a visual impairment meaning I can no longer drive, tricky when you're a mechanic who lives 170 miles away from work!!!
Financially we're OK, my wife works and I get a small pension plus disability benefits.
I spend my days walking the dog, housework, cooking and general pottering about. Starting to get out on a bike now to get fit after losing quite a bit of weight around 7st folling kidney failure, dialysis and a transplant.
My eyesight means I spend more time riding off rd at the moment until my confidence and fitness improve, luckily I have a few good places near me to ride. Well that's the rambling intro over time to get the hoover out. My life is so rock & roll


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Morning all.
> I am retired on medical grounds due to a visual impairment meaning I can no longer drive, tricky when you're a mechanic who lives 170 miles away from work!!!
> Financially we're OK, my wife works and I get a small pension plus disability benefits.
> I spend my days walking the dog, housework, cooking and general pottering about. Starting to get out on a bike now to get fit after losing quite a bit of weight around 7st folling kidney failure, dialysis and a transplant.
> My eyesight means I spend more time riding off rd at the moment until my confidence and fitness improve, luckily I have a few good places near me to ride. Well that's the rambling intro over time to get the hoover out. My life is so rock & roll




Oooh. We have a new victim to take the mick out of. Welcome to the gang.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. Could be an expensive day today. Going to Chester to have a look a cars for my wife. We've seen a Nissan Juke yesterday which looks ok so my wife will test drive it today to see how it feels. It is a bit bigger than the Renault Twingo she drives at present. At least it is not raining.



I don't fit in the drivers seat of my daughter's Puke, so I can't tell you what it drives like!


----------



## numbnuts (19 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Morning all.
> I am retired on medical grounds due to a visual impairment meaning I can no longer drive, tricky when you're a mechanic who lives 170 miles away from work!!!
> Financially we're OK, my wife works and I get a small pension plus disability benefits.
> I spend my days walking the dog, housework, cooking and general pottering about. Starting to get out on a bike now to get fit after losing quite a bit of weight around 7st folling kidney failure, dialysis and a transplant.
> My eyesight means I spend more time riding off rd at the moment until my confidence and fitness improve, luckily I have a few good places near me to ride. Well that's the rambling intro over time to get the hoover out. My life is so rock & roll


Welcome


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Round 3 - wobbly leg time.....
> 
> View attachment 480611



Round 4......falling over!!


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Morning all.
> I am retired on medical grounds due to a visual impairment meaning I can no longer drive, tricky when you're a mechanic who lives 170 miles away from work!!!
> Financially we're OK, my wife works and I get a small pension plus disability benefits.
> I spend my days walking the dog, housework, cooking and general pottering about. Starting to get out on a bike now to get fit after losing quite a bit of weight around 7st folling kidney failure, dialysis and a transplant.
> My eyesight means I spend more time riding off rd at the moment until my confidence and fitness improve, luckily I have a few good places near me to ride. Well that's the rambling intro over time to get the hoover out. My life is so rock & roll



 welcome to the madhouse


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oooh. We have a new victim to take the mick out of. Welcome to the gang.


Does that mean I get a break?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. Could be an expensive day today. Going to Chester to have a look a cars for my wife. We've seen a Nissan Juke yesterday which looks ok so my wife will test drive it today to see how it feels. It is a bit bigger than the Renault Twingo she drives at present. At least it is not raining.


We looked at a Juke but the boot was not big enough for my needs. Is it bigger than the Twingo?


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does that mean I get a break?


Do you deserve one?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Do you deserve one?


Cant say I do to be honest but thought I would ask anyway


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cant say I do to be honest but thought I would as anyway


Thems that don't ask don't want...


----------



## derrick (19 Aug 2019)

The bike hire shop organised a nice ride out to banouls beautiful lake. Nice bunch of guys. 
PS It's still sunny but a couple of degrees cooler. Perfect cycle weather.sitting by the lake having a beer.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does that mean I get a break?




Hell no. Don't be stupid man.


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2019)

Woohoo!! *






*Sad innit? Still beats going to work though!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 480757
> 
> 
> Woohoo!! *
> ...




Thats only a small trolley. Your cheating


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thats only a small trolley. Your cheating


I'm only a poor pensioner.......


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2019)

Spare him his life from these pork sausages!


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Spare him his life from these pork sausages!


Why, he'll barbeque them and not know what they were.


----------



## Goldy (19 Aug 2019)

Went for a gentle off rd ride trying to ease myself back into riding. Got a bit lost and a nice 5 or 6 Mile bimble turned into a nearly 14 mile adventure......... I need a lie down


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Got a bit lost and a nice 5 or 6 Mile bimble turned into a nearly 14 mile adventure......... I need a lie down


Woo hoo, someone else that likes bimbles! We like our bimbles in here.  Not today for me though as it’s a tad gusty up this way.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2019)

Bimbles are good


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2019)

@Goldy welcome - to the thread that time forgot!! 

Good afternoon all. Yes I did get up this morning. Sunshine and a few showers today.

Did I mention the leisurely cafe run planned for today? 55 miles, 17.2avg and all retirees. Geez!

Heavens opened just as we were leaving the cafe. A quick vote decided we would go back in for more coffee and cake. Good plan as we didn't get wet.


I have a bike to wash as roads are filthy. Then more chutney is required. @classic33 the spicy recipe worked very well.


----------



## derrick (19 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Goldy welcome - to the thread that time forgot!!
> 
> Good afternoon all. Yes I did get up this morning. Sunshine and a few showers today.
> 
> ...


If it ain't on Strava it never happened.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> If it ain't on Strava it never happened.



I don't use strava


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Goldy welcome - to the thread that time forgot!!
> 
> Good afternoon all. Yes I did get up this morning. Sunshine and a few showers today.
> 
> ...


Hope you like it later on, when it's time to eat it.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2019)

Just got soaked walking the dog. 32% chance of rain my arse.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2019)

Well that got a tad damp at the end. A 55 mile bimble over to Countesthorpe and the Chives tearoom this morning,, lovely ride out in bright sunshine with a slight tail wind, these summer holidays are lovely, riding out of the city first thing without having to dodge school run Mums. The ride back in was a bit different, cloudy with sunny intervals and a stiff headwind making me work whilst not going very fast, I was riding through Ullesthorpe in bright sunshine and it was piddling down at the same time , by the time I was crossing the A5 it had stopped, I turned onto Monks Kirby lane and took my waterproof off, as I was riding into Shilton the rain started again and I had to put my waterproof on again, then it rained all the way into Coventry and when I got in I parked my bike got out of my clothes and jumped straight into the shower. A good morning out on the bike but I could have done without the rain at the end.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> If it ain't on Strava it never happened.



It's on Strava. All my rides go there. I'm only competing with myself and only then the climbs. I'm always looking for a climbing PB, the flat ones are easy to get when a bunch of mates work together! There are better riders than me in our little group.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2019)

@dave r do you pass Hilltop Garden Centre, Shilton on that route?


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @dave r do you pass Hilltop Garden Centre, Shilton on that route?



I do indeed, thats my favorite place for plants


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's on Strava. All my rides go there. I'm only competing with myself and only then the climbs. I'm always looking for a climbing PB, the flat ones are easy to get when a bunch of mates work together! There are better riders than me in our little group.


Where are these flat "climbs"?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I do indeed, thats my favorite place for plants



Very pleased to hear that. It's one of the best garden centres for plants that I know. We used to supply a lot to Hilltop. The reason it's so good is Grant Ashby, owner and plant buyer, really knows his stuff and is very selective about what he buys and where. He's also a very fair man who will always discuss an issue and so commands respect from his suppliers.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where are these flat "climbs"?



Flat PBs .......but you knew that.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Very pleased to hear that. It's one of the best garden centres for plants that I know. We used to supply a lot to Hilltop. The reason it's so good is Grant Ashby, owner and plant buyer, really knows his stuff and us very selective about what he buys and where. He's also a very fair man who will always discuss an issue and so commands respect from his suppliers.



Their cafe's nice as well, just too close for a bike ride


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where are these flat "climbs"?


I have lots of flat or nearly flat climbs on my 10 or 20 mile route. Some of them must rise 50/75 feet as they go over the motorways. One of them must be at least a hundred feet 
Cheshire cycling hey.....so many big climbs.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have lots of flat or nearly flat climbs on my 10 or 20 mile route. Some of them must rise 50/75 feet as they go over the motorways. One of them must be at least a hundred feet
> Cheshire cycling hey.....so many big climbs.


A local easy one(that bit in the centre),


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> A local easy one(that bit in the centre),
> View attachment 480783


We've got hills if you want them........


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> We've got hills if you want them........


Do you deliver?


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2019)

Cool, Pizza Hut for tea and my Blue Light Card gives me 25% off


----------



## derrick (19 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's on Strava. All my rides go there. I'm only competing with myself and only then the climbs. I'm always looking for a climbing PB, the flat ones are easy to get when a bunch of mates work together! There are better riders than me in our little group.


Please share. I thought I was the only oap who achieve's that sort of speed.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> We've got hills if you want them........


I mostly ride rolling countryside, I have a lot of small hills if you need any.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/10632860


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2019)

Plenty of hills here, but its collection only I'm afraid.


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2019)

Just rubbed my left eye as I had an itch.
Forgot that I was chopping up hot Chillis about an hour ago.....................................OUCH!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Their cafe's nice as well, just too close for a bike ride



Yes. I had lunch there a couple of times on sales visits. We have several good cafes which are too close to home or require an enormous loop on the way out and home.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yes. I had lunch there a couple of times on sales visits. We have several good cafes which are too close to home or require an enormous loop on the way out and home.



We have the same, there's one one that's good if the forecast is iffy, Brandon Marsh nature reserve, I can ride a twenty mile loop to get there, but if it starts raining its only ten miles straight home.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> Please share. I thought I was the only oap who achieve's that sort of speed.



Will do later when I'm at my laptop. I have to plan Wednesday's ride this evening.

When you look you'll see a big gap from late January to mid May. I was off the bike because of my illness.

Mostly I ride with a group of retirees ranging 60-70 years. Most rides average 16-17 though hills will lower this. Typically my total ride will come in 0.5 - 1 slower on the average for the group as I have a 13 mile round trip to and from our meet point.

We run a "Midweek Rides Group" made up of 10 retirees and 17 from our club who work a wide range of shifts. We allow those who understand our ethos to join the group. Sounds a bit exclusive, it isn't, everyone is welcome. The difficulty which can arise is some of the club guys who are really fast like to join us. We generally ride at 19-21. We can ride faster but we don't actually want to do the eyeballs out stuff anymore. Some who join us try to push it to 23-25 which for me is on the rivet. I'm shattered after 50-60 miles of that pace.

We do what is usually described in the club as pensioner pace. It's a nice backhanded compliment - it's caught a few people out on their first ride with us.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> We have the same, there's one one that's good if the forecast is iffy, Brandon Marsh nature reserve, I can ride a twenty mile loop to get there, but if it starts raining its only ten miles straight home.



Yep, we have some like that for when the weather is iffy.


----------



## gavroche (19 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We looked at a Juke but the boot was not big enough for my needs. Is it bigger than the Twingo?


Back home and pleased to say we bought a Juke. We will collect it on Friday. Top of the range with all sorts of gadgets in it and heated leather seats too! That's the beauty of buying second hand, you can have a top model at a reasonable price. To answer your question about the size, it is equivalent to an Astra I should say but a much better car than a Vauxhall.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2019)

@classic33 I'm unsure if you are a bit of cook as well or not. But as we are doing chutney recipes here is one for you. It's simple and turns out very reliably. One of the great things about it is the end result is very colourful. There's a lot of preparation but worth the effort in my view. 

Mary Berry’s Tomato Chutney


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO5ZFKBoCZg


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2019)

@derrick here is my Strava from today. The start point for the group ride is the junction of the A49 and A581 in the Euxton Mills car park. As you'll see I had to arse about going to Tesco's on the way home. Does nothing for the average. We did 17.1/17.2 start to finish. I got 16.2 by the time I'd messed around in Tesco's car park etc. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2632345402

We stayed in the cafe for a long time waiting for the rain to stop!

I have the privacy settings set to quite a distance from home.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

I've at least one cookbook over 150 years old. There's a fair few ingredients no longer legal.


----------



## derrick (19 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @derrick here is my Strava from today. The start point for the group ride is the junction of the A49 and A581 in the Euxton Mills car park. As you'll see I had to arse about going to Tesco's on the way home. Does nothing for the average. We did 17.1/17.2 start to finish. I got 16.2 by the time I'd messed around in Tesco's car park etc.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2632345402
> 
> We stayed in the cafe for a long time waiting for the rain to stop!


No big climbs on that one. But still good going.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> No big climbs on that one. But still good going.



It's OK for a 65 year old. Monday is usually flat. This the route for Wednesday which traditionally is hilly but that has fallen by the wayside recently. We plan to reinstate it - the two climbs are Jeffrey Hill, starts at mile 19, and Oakenclough Fell, starts at mile 33. If anyone is riding in the area the views from the top of Oakenclough on a clear day are breathtaking! Worth the slog.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28834758


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> Back home and pleased to say we bought a Juke. We will collect it on Friday. Top of the range with all sorts of gadgets in it and heated leather seats too! That's the beauty of buying second hand, you can have a top model at a reasonable price. To answer your question about the size, it is equivalent to an Astra I should say but a much better car than a Vauxhall.


you have just upset my 65 plate Vauxhall Astra Elite auto


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> you have just upset my 65 plate Vauxhall Astra Elite auto


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 480757
> 
> 
> Woohoo!! *
> ...



Looks like fun


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> The bike hire shop organised a nice ride out to banouls beautiful lake. Nice bunch of guys.
> PS It's still sunny but a couple of degrees cooler. Perfect cycle weather.sitting by the lake having a beer.
> View attachment 480741
> View attachment 480742



How does it compare to Calpe for cycling?
Was the shop Bike Beaks Cycle Centre?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thats only a small trolley. Your cheating



Nothing wrong with a small one if you havent got to get that much


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm only a poor pensioner.......



You could have used a basket if you didn't have to get that much. Tell her to mind her own business


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You could have used a basket if you didn't have to get that much. Tell her to mind her own business




I'll remember that.


----------



## gavroche (19 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> you have just upset my 65 plate Vauxhall Astra Elite auto


Sorry, but never been keen on Vauxhall but it doesn't mean they are all bad, there must be some good ones too so you are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Nothing wrong with a small one if you havent got to get that much


Mrs D would disagree with that.


----------



## gavroche (19 Aug 2019)

Look at that interior, just like a brand new car. Beautiful.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> Sorry, but never been keen on Vauxhall but it doesn't mean they are all bad, there must be some good ones too so you are one of the lucky ones.


Seriously I am really pleased with it. Starts first time, has a good spec and is a nice ride. I am not a "car person" but it seems to tick the boxes.
I will give it your apologies


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D would disagree with that.



She always sets her sights on larger things


----------



## gavroche (19 Aug 2019)

Now that the serious business of buying a car is over, I should be able to resume cycling tomorrow afternoon. My last ride was last Friday so well due for another one.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2019)

@Dave7 thought you might like to know about Lidl brandy. Now I know plenty which are better but value for money these are good.

They have Reverie XO for around £18 and straightforward Reverie for £10.49. I will buy the XO again but not the cheap one.

These are not fine Cognac but for a quiet evening glass the XO is OK.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2019)

I have been doing my duty as an ex Insurance underwriter to my son. The assessor will be looking at his car tomorrow morning.

And I advised him not to take the first offer they make whenever that is. 

I should start charging them for my services. First when my grandson got his motorbike, them with his twin when he got his car and needed to Insure it as a learner.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been doing my duty as an ex Insurance underwriter to my son. The assessor will be looking at his car tomorrow morning.
> 
> And I advised him not to take the first offer they make whenever that is.
> 
> I should start charging them for my services. First when my grandson got his motorbike, them with his twin when he got his car and needed to Insure it as a learner.



You'll be out of retirement. 
Charge consultants rates


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You'll be out of retirement.
> Charge consultants rates




What a good idea.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a good idea.



There you go, earn you a fortune


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You'll be out of retirement.
> Charge consultants rates


Reminds me of when folk in the village used to stop me and ask me roughly how much it would cost to insure their car! Lol. Erm.....let me pluck a figure out of the air!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> She always sets her sights on larger things


When we met she asked if I had a twelve inch willy. I told her "I will not chop three inches off it for anybody"


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 thought you might like to know about Lidl brandy. Now I know plenty which are better but value for money these are good.
> 
> They have Reverie XO for around £18 and straightforward Reverie for £10.49. I will buy the XO again but not the cheap one.
> 
> These are not fine Cognac but for a quiet evening glass the XO is OK.


For normal drinking we buy Aldi Cognac (cos Aldi is handy) @ £15ish. I have bought the Lidl one and its very nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When we met she asked if I had a twelve inch willy. I told her "I will not chop three inches off it for anybody"




What you really said was " I have no intention.of chopping 3 inches off the end of my nose". Pinocchio


----------



## derrick (19 Aug 2019)

On the wine for a change. It's still hot and dry in Gerona at least the drink is wet.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What you really said was " I have no intention.of chopping 3 inches off the end of my nose". Pinocchio


OK.. it was only two inches.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> OK.. it was only two inches.




Off your nose


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Off your nose



Enough for you?


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

One for @Drago to ponder over.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2019)

I've had enough of this early waking business. For months after being ill l slept through till 6-7.00am which was ideal for me. The last 4-5 weeks I'm back to the bad old days of waking at 3.30-4.00am.

One idea I have is it has taken my body longer to recover than I realised. The body may simply be returning to what it considers normal for the last 35 years.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2019)

Anyway. Good morning world! As far as I can tell it's clear sky and still outside. Forecast is showers in the morning with the sun arriving in the afternoon to give a beautiful evening. We shall see.

Housework today. Change beds, dust hoover etc. Then time on the allotment. Harvesting and freezing kale mainly. Onions may be ready which is a problem as it's too wet to lay them out to dry before storing.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Aug 2019)




----------



## gavroche (20 Aug 2019)

Good early morning folks. My wife and dogs are still asleep and I am contemplating just turning over and going back to sleep for a couple of hours. See you later then. Nightnight.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good early morning folks. My wife and dogs are still asleep and I am contemplating just turning over and going back to sleep for a couple of hours. See you later then. Nightnight.


Wish I could do that too. Seems like years ago now I last had a nice long sleep.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

Morning folks. A tad cool this mornng. Today's job is to take my car to the garage.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2019)

I have risen.

And the Lord saw this, and it was good. He then rode off on his Triumph, and smashed up the temple with a cricket bat before farting, scratching his arriss, and saying "that'll teach them to refuse to lend me 50 quid."


----------



## Goldy (20 Aug 2019)

I woke up this morning (always a bonus) & I ache all over I think yesterday's adventure has turned into a nightmare. 
Tell me again how cycling is good for me


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> After reading that last post by randy I started to feel itchy. Just checked my bits and am pleased to report that all is well down there .
> First job today is shredding. I dont like putting things like bank statements or anything with private references in the bin. So it mounts up then the shredder comes out.
> Any small stuff like shop reciepts get soaked in water then screwed up, that works a treat.
> Later we have someone coming to measure up for a blind. I could buy and fit it cheaper but for a bit extra we get all the choices and it fits exactly.


See! Someone mentions itching and you think you may have an itch! Us humans have hard wiring. Window blind shops do have all the colours, patterns, finishes and sizes. I would probably have gone to the brico and bought one from a choice of eight, fitted it complete with small gap down either side and then regretted the choice until it faded and yellowed. 
You did it the right way I say


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> woke up this morning


Start of a blues song?


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> I woke up this morning


Thing can only go downhill from this point.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Thing can only go downhill from this point.



You are such an optimistic person. Oh ye of little faith.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2019)

Think Dad might be planning to take me up in the plane today.


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, nice sunny here at the moment. I have just looked in the 'fridge and there appears to be some kind of alien life forms growing inside. So, one of today's tasks will be to clean out said 'fridge. MrsP is of to her pilates class so a nice long walk with the dog beckons.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> I woke up this morning (always a bonus) & I ache all over I think yesterday's adventure has turned into a nightmare.
> Tell me again how cycling is good for me




Waking up is always a bonus


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Aug 2019)

I wake renewed but still itching! Tis my birthday (21 again) and I have a pass to do what pleases me. So being the playboy spendthrift that I am a trip to the all you can eat and fit in rubber pockets Chinese buffet followed by beers in the pool. 
Only concession to luxury is that I will treat myself to some decent Belgium beers in place of the industrial Kronenberg that usually passes my lips. First cogent thought that sprung to mind this morning was "blimey its my birthday, where did all the time go"?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> I woke up this morning





randynewmanscat said:


> Start of a blues song?



Between you I think you may have ruined my day. What was the first thing to come in to my mind??? How can I get this out of my head?


View: https://youtu.be/DSAob1TnAvc


----------



## Goldy (20 Aug 2019)

Off to slimming world this morning to see all my ladies then to my local tearooms for a sausage sandwich...... I know how to live.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> I wake renewed but still itching! Tis my birthday (21 again) and I have a pass to do what pleases me. So being the playboy spendthrift that I am a trip to the all you can eat and fit in rubber pockets Chinese buffet followed by beers in the pool.
> Only concession to luxury is that I will treat myself to some decent Belgium beers in place of the industrial Kronenberg that usually passes my lips. First cogent thought that sprung to mind this morning was "blimey its my birthday, where did all the time go"?




Happy 21st birthday.


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Waking up is always a bonus


In the days when people actually paid to get into Bernard Mannings club my friend got up to visit the loo, Bernard pointed him out and asked "was it cold in the ground this morning". My friend was and still is a very pale specimen, I call him Nosferatu.


----------



## Goldy (20 Aug 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> I wake renewed but still itching! Tis my birthday (21 again) and I have a pass to do what pleases me. So being the playboy spendthrift that I am a trip to the all you can eat and fit in rubber pockets Chinese buffet followed by beers in the pool.
> Only concession to luxury is that I will treat myself to some decent Belgium beers in place of the industrial Kronenberg that usually passes my lips. First cogent thought that sprung to mind this morning was "blimey its my birthday, where did all the time go"?


Happy birthday


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Between you I think you may have ruined my day. What was the first thing to come in to my mind??? How can I get this out of my head?
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/DSAob1TnAvc



Yes indeed! Don't worry, once you get really busy with the day it will be gone, they always do. Though I recall one day a year or two back hearing this and it tormented me for most of the day. 
View: https://youtu.be/RLG1ys2CGcI


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Off to slimming world this morning to see all my ladies then to my local tearooms for a sausage sandwich...... I know how to live.


You do know how to live, unlike the heathens in this place. A quality sausage butty is something I see but once in a blue moon, better known as when visitors from "the auld country" stay. There is only one rule for their tenure here, bring vacuum packed dry cure bacon and quality sausages.


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2019)

Morning all.
Got to stay in and wait for my solar panel to be delivered.
They, very helpfully, sent an email yesterday to tell me it would be delivered some time before 6pm. How useful.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Start of a blues song?



Yes, but I can't remember the song tittle.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> I wake renewed but still itching! Tis my birthday (21 again) and I have a pass to do what pleases me. So being the playboy spendthrift that I am a trip to the all you can eat and fit in rubber pockets Chinese buffet followed by beers in the pool.
> Only concession to luxury is that I will treat myself to some decent Belgium beers in place of the industrial Kronenberg that usually passes my lips. First cogent thought that sprung to mind this morning was "blimey its my birthday, where did all the time go"?



Happy Birthday


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2019)

Morning folks, no yoga today, summer hols, but like PaulSB I have house work to do, apart from that I've nowt else on.


----------



## screenman (20 Aug 2019)

I woke up beside a pub again, I will not being doing it tomorrow though.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2019)

You'll wake up inside it tomorrow?


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> You'll wake up inside it tomorrow?



He's hoping his mrs won't be mad at him any more and let him back in.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> See! Someone mentions itching and you think you may have an itch! Us humans have hard wiring. Window blind shops do have all the colours, patterns, finishes and sizes. I would probably have gone to the brico and bought one from a choice of eight, fitted it complete with small gap down either side and then regretted the choice until it faded and yellowed.
> You did it the right way I say


Yes, Mrs D cut the last one to fit. The word dog and hind leg come to mind


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, I've nowt else on.


Not a pretty sight.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

What happened to the nice day I was promised? When I first woke it was pouring down.
Well, the shredder packed in yesterday. Another item that owed me nothing as it cost me 20 quid 15 years ago. I ordered one on line from Argos and they have just emailed to say it is now in my "local" store, ready for collection. Good service that.
Next......Mrs D realised the MOT had run out on her car. Fortunately the local garage can fit it in today.
Then, as my ride is curtailed, I will get my hair cut.
Lastly a shortened ride of maybe 20 miles.
Oh, and somewhere along the line I will put a loaf in to bake.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've had enough of this early waking business. For months after being ill l slept through till 6-7.00am which was ideal for me. The last 4-5 weeks I'm back to the bad old days of waking at 3.30-4.00am.
> 
> One idea I have is it has taken my body longer to recover than I realised. The body may simply be returning to what it considers normal for the last 35 years.


Simple solution, don't sleep.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2019)

Confirmed, I'm going up in Dad's plane for a lap of Kent.


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Confirmed, I'm going up in Dad's plane for a lap of Kent.


Is that a flying lap?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

The assessor has looked at my sons car. He can't say for sure, but it will probably be a write off.


----------



## gavroche (20 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Think Dad might be planning to take me up in the plane today.


Hope it is a big one otherwise you won't fit in.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Confirmed, I'm going up in Dad's plane for a lap of Kent.


Callsign?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The assessor has looked at my sons car. He can't say for sure, but it will probably be a write off.



That's a shame. On the positive side I've looked at used vehicles twice in the last two years for myself and son. The value for money is very good if he has to buy another.


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The assessor has looked at my sons car. He can't say for sure, but it will probably be a write off.


You may be surprised. My son, some years back wrote off three of his cars over a three year period. Each time the insurance paid out the retail value of the cars. He got enough to buy another each time. You just have to wait to see what offer they come back with, and don't necessarily accept the first offer.


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2019)

Sprayed the weeds up our private road. Have to do this about three times a year, otherwise it ends up an unsightly jungle.
Still waiting on my parcel. Checked the tracking and it appeared to be at stop No.16 about 15 minutes ago and about a quarter of a mile away. I'm supposedly stop No.18. Checked it again a moment ago and he's now on stop No.8 about 2 miles away! WTF?


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2019)

And now he's just turned up right in the middle of Pop Master!


----------



## derrick (20 Aug 2019)

Back to Banyols for lunch today.a







bit of cloud cover makes for a nicer easier ride.


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2019)

I'm hoping for sun.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

I am back from Mach. Now it's a waiting game to see how much this is going to cost me.


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> Back to Banyols for lunch today.a
> View attachment 480905
> View attachment 480906
> bit of cloud cover makes for a nicer easier ride.
> View attachment 480909


How's the Ridley?


----------



## Goldy (20 Aug 2019)

Slimming world done, sausage sarnie Consumed, shopping done & washing on. That should bring on the rain 
Was thinking of going out for a quick bike ride but my body is saying dont you dare


----------



## aferris2 (20 Aug 2019)

Wanted to go out for a ride this morning, but still waiting for a call-back from the insurance people. Need to get the house insurance sorted before we go away at the end of next week.
...it's gone from sunny to cloudy dark sky


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

The garage rang. The brakes are all good. They stripped them and cleaned them and they are fine.

The rear shocks have gone though. £124.00 all in. My car should be ready tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2019)

A tray of sausages in the oven, sausage and egg batch coming up. I've spent the morning swapping the wheels round on my car, backs to fronts, got a bit entertaining, Suzuki doesn't do wheel nuts they use studs, small lip on the hub, hook wheel over lip and insert studs.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The garage rang. The brakes are all good. They stripped them and cleaned them and they are fine.
> 
> The rear shocks have gone though. £124.00 all in. My car should be ready tomorrow.



Ouch, is that sound I can hear you're purse crying?


----------



## derrick (20 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> How's the Ridley?


Really impressed its very basic and a bit heavy but the shifting with the 105 is really sweet. Handles really well on decents. The brakes leave a little bit to be desired. But on the whole a nice bike. Some light weight wheels is all it needs.+better brakes.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Ouch, is that sound I can hear you're purse crying?




It is. Still if I have to have it done then that's it.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2019)




----------



## numbnuts (20 Aug 2019)

Just done a hilly 27 miles on my trike, avg 14.99


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2019)

Had a stroll down to the village to pick up a newspaper and stretch the doggies legs. Fell into the London Inn and had a couple of pints of Doombar as it was a bit warm. They've just finished quite a nice beer garden, so we sat there and watched the world go by. Back home for a sarnie and a nap.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 480939


And that's your house at 1 o'clock, after the field with the New Holland(2012) and John Deere in it.


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 480939


Was that flight essential or did Elton plant a few trees before you took off?


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2019)

It was powered by hot air from Elton.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> It was powered by hot air from Elton.




BS more like. This Co2 offsetting malarky is all c*ap. It's just a cop out for people with more money than others to try to sound smug and superior.


----------



## GM (20 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 480939




I bet that was exciting, or was it a change of Y fronts


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Just done a hilly 27 miles on my trike, avg 14.99


That sounds a good average to me. Nice one.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Had a stroll down to the village to pick up a newspaper and stretch the doggies legs. Fell into the London Inn and had a couple of pints of Doombar as it was a bit warm. They've just finished quite a nice beer garden, so we sat there and watched the world go by. Back home for a sarnie and a nap.


The things we do to keep the economy ticking......and does anyone appreciate it? I bet even your wife thinks you have an ulterior motive.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 480939


I have to ask. Not every joe bloggs has a private plane. Does your dad own/part share or rent it?
Only been up in a small plane once but really enjoyed it


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The things we do to keep the economy ticking......and does anyone appreciate it? I bet even your wife thinks you have an ulterior motive.


She was with me.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

My car is ready but I cant get into town to pick it up until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My car is ready but I cant get into town to pick it up until tomorrow morning.


I was planning to take your bloomers back to you tomorrow morning. I could give you a lift to the garage if you want.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was planning to take your bloomers back to you tomorrow morning. I could give you a lift to the garage if you want.


She could get a lift on the motorbike.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. A tad cool this mornng. Today's job is to take my car to the garage.



Are the brakes sorted now?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> I woke up this morning (always a bonus) & I ache all over I think yesterday's adventure has turned into a nightmare.
> Tell me again how cycling is good for me



Cycling is GOOD FOR YOU!!!


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Waking up is always a bonus



You wouldn't know about it if you didn't


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What happened to the nice day I was promised? When I first woke it was pouring down.
> Well, the shredder packed in yesterday. Another item that owed me nothing as it cost me 20 quid 15 years ago. I ordered one on line from Argos and they have just emailed to say it is now in my "local" store, ready for collection. Good service that.
> Next......Mrs D realised the MOT had run out on her car. Fortunately the local garage can fit it in today.
> Then, as my ride is curtailed, I will get my hair cut.
> ...



Not much on today then


----------



## aferris2 (20 Aug 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Wanted to go out for a ride this morning, but still waiting for a call-back from the insurance people. Need to get the house insurance sorted before we go away at the end of next week.
> ...it's gone from sunny to cloudy dark sky


Waited and waited so went out for a ride anyway. Insurance Co. finally called just after 4:30. "We sent it on Friday so that will have gone into today's post. You should receive it on Thursday" What makes me think something got forgotten?

Anyhow, the sun came out so it was a nice warm ride.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from Mach. Now it's a waiting game to see how much this is going to cost me.



Walk?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm hoping for sun.
> 
> View attachment 480908



Maybe next summer??


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Walk?




9 miles? Hell no. I got 1 of only 3 daily buses


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> 9 miles? Hell no. I got 1 of only 3 daily buses


Cycle and stick the bike in the back and drive back.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Cycle and stick the bike in the back and drive back.




I did think of that, but Mr WD wants to go as well


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I did think of that, but Mr WD wants to go as well


Backie?


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Backie?


Didn't realise she smoked!


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I did think of that, but Mr WD wants to go as well


Doesn't he have a bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Backie?




Sod off


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't he have a bike.




Nope.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope.


Could he borrow yours?


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Could he borrow yours?


......but he doesn’t drive so couldn’t bring the car back.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> ......but he doesn’t drive so couldn’t bring the car back.


He uses the bike, Welsh Dragon hitches a lift on the motorbike(or she could wait on @Dave7 returning the bloomers).

Both return in the car.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> He uses the bike, Welsh Dragon hitches a lift on the motorbike(or she could wait on @Dave7 returning the bloomers).
> 
> Both return in the car.


I am not sharing Welshie (or her bloomers) with anyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

This is getting very complicated. I think we will stick with the original plan.

You are correct Mo..Mr WD does not drive


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> This is getting very complicated. I think we will stick with the original plan.
> 
> You are correct Mo..Mr WD does not drive


No mention of a plan, until now.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> No mention of a plan, until now.




In all honesty there is only 1 thing I could do and that's get the bus into town tomorrow and get my car. The end.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Cycle and stick the bike in the back and drive back.



You've got the right idea Mo


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I did think of that, but Mr WD wants to go as well



Tell him to get the bus


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Backie?



That could be a sight to see


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Didn't realise she smoked!



Probably when she is relaxing


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> In all honesty there is only 1 thing I could do and that's get the bus into town tomorrow and get my car. The end.


Maybe.......i go and collect Mo and bring her back here. Mo then goes to collect Classic and bring him here. You then come here to collect your bloomers and I then take you to the garage.
Now, there may be a flaw or two in that but we can iron them out.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't he have a bike.



She could buy him one, or they get a tandem


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope.



You could soon change that


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Could he borrow yours?



What would she ride then?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> ......but he doesn’t drive so couldn’t bring the car back.



Can't he drive then or is he just lazy?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> He uses the bike, Welsh Dragon hitches a lift on the motorbike(or she could wait on @Dave7 returning the bloomers).
> 
> Both return in the car.



She could stand at the side of the road and hitch a lift


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am not sharing Welshie (or her bloomers) with anyone.



Spoilsport


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> This is getting very complicated. I think we will stick with the original plan.
> 
> You are correct Mo..Mr WD does not drive



Lessons?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> In all honesty there is only 1 thing I could do and that's get the bus into town tomorrow and get my car. The end.



Ride the bike in and get it back on your own. You could have a bit of fun on your own without Mr WD


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe.......i go and collect Mo and bring her back here. Mo then goes to collect Classic and bring him here. You then come here to collect your bloomers and I then take you to the garage.
> Now, there may be a flaw or two in that but we can iron them out.



What do you want to do with WD in her garage?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Lessons?




Hell no


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe.......i go and collect Mo and bring her back here. Mo then goes to collect Classic and bring him here. You then come here to collect your bloomers and I then take you to the garage.
> Now, there may be a flaw or two in that but we can iron them out.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> She could buy him one, or they get a tandem


That wouldn’t fit in the car though!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

This is getting scary.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> This is getting scary.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 480998




. Witch.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What do you want to do with WD in her garage?


No no no....not HER garage. She is a lady. She may be half welsh but still has some class.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> That wouldn’t fit in the car though!


What wouldnt? Her bloomers?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Hell no



Get a go-pro in the car and film it and send it to one of those tv shows.
It could provide great family viewing


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> That wouldn’t fit in the car though!



They could get a rack for the back of the car?


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What wouldnt? Her bloomers?



Thought you were looking after them


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 480998


I was thinking more ZEM 2,


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> I was thinking more ZEM 2,
> View attachment 481001



Bloody hell, you'd have 2 dragons coming towards you side by side


----------



## numbnuts (21 Aug 2019)




----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2019)

Morning all, nice and bright here in Lincolnshire, sadly I did not wake up beside a pub again this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2019)

Good morning. Loads of rain last night. It's still really moist outside. A bit like the inside of Drago's Y fronts......allegedly. thank God I don't have first hand knowledge of that


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2019)

And on the third day Drago rose. And lo, it was good! And all across Galilee the chicks did say "thy studmuffin Drago is once again erect", and they did smile.


----------



## Paulus (21 Aug 2019)

Morning all from sunny Barnet. Once all the usual stuff has been done I have a couple of people coming round to look at my record collection which I am trying to sell via Gumtree. I haven't played my records for 20 years or so, and I don't have a record player.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> And on the third day Drago rose. And lo, it was good! And all across Galilee the chicks did say "thy studmuffin Drago is once again erect", and they did smile.




And then Drago did awake into the land of the real world....


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2019)

And Drago used 3 loaves and 5 fish to feed the 5000, and the chicks did say "lo! Not only is he a studmuffin, but he does party tricks too!"


----------



## derrick (21 Aug 2019)

Time to get up. last day of our hols .


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> And Drago used 3 loaves and 5 fish to feed the 5000, and the chicks did say "lo! Not only is he a studmuffin, but he does party tricks too!"




The studmuffin also tells whopping porkies as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2019)

Morning. Usual b******t in here I see! 
I have jogged 7.5 miles, had a nice steep in the bath and just finished my Weetabix and banana. Not sure what the rest of the day holds.............not a lot probably!


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2019)

Morning all.
Looks like @Drago has been reading The Goatherders Guide to the Galaxy again.


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, nice and bright here in Lincolnshire, sadly I did not wake up beside a pub again this morning.



She's finally let you back in?


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2019)

Hello from a bright and sunny Coventry. I was putting the washings out earlier and watching a bee buzzing round my salvia, she flew straight into a spiders web, struggled for a while then freed herself and flew off. Off to lunch later then we're down the club for the afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Hello from a bright and sunny Coventry. I was putting the washings out earlier and watching a bee buzzing round my salvia, she flew straight into a spiders web, struggled for a while then freed herself and flew off. Off to lunch later then we're down the club for the afternoon.


Mild touch of dyslexia this morning. I thought you had a bee buzzing round your saliva!!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Mild touch of dyslexia this morning. I thought you had a bee buzzing round your saliva!!


Thats what I read (until I read your post). I thought 'what a strange thing to do'.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2019)

Morning all. Once again they get the forcast wrong. Sunny day was promised and I wake up to rain . It was completely wrong yesterday so I didnt get my ride in (i dont do rain & wind rides) but I got lots of other things done.......I can now see the desk in the study .
Golf today. The plan is/was 9 holes then a 15/20 mile ride. I will see what the weather does.


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Mild touch of dyslexia this morning. I thought you had a bee buzzing round your saliva!!






Dave7 said:


> Thats what I read (until I read your post). I thought 'what a strange thing to do'.



Sounds like you lot need to go to specsavers 

My Salvia.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2019)

Good morning from a bright, sunny and still Lancashire. Today's ride starts from the top of my road. Rather convenient, I wonder who planned the route?? We have 71 miles to ride and around 4,000 feet to climb. Not much but this will be my first attempt at a couple of 3-4 mile ascents since my illness.

Right I'm off. Porridge to make and shower glass and taps to polish!!


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> View attachment 481046



Hot Lips. First time I've seen it in a UK garden but looks like you've had it for 2-3 years?


----------



## Goldy (21 Aug 2019)

Morning fellow people of leisure 
Just getting the bike ready for this mornings adventure and I get a text about a parcel delivery coming at some point this morning 
Need to wait in though its possibly a bike


----------



## gavroche (21 Aug 2019)

Good morning campers. Apart from cutting the grass, nothing special planned today. My legs are still recovering from a 24 miles ride mostly against the wind yesterday. Let's see what the rest of the day has in store.


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hot Lips. First time I've seen it in a UK garden but looks like you've had it for 2-3 years?



Yes about three years, I've got a pair in the front garden which have only been in a few weeks, the garden centre had them at half price and I'd just cleared some annuals so had a space to fill. All I have to do with the one out the back is stop it bullying the plants round it and it gives colour all summer


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Need to wait in though its possibly a bike


Oooooo. Exciting! Pics to follow hopefully


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Loads of rain last night. It's still really moist outside. A bit like the inside of Drago's Y fronts......allegedly. thank God I don't have first hand knowledge of that



Sure?


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2019)

I bet she'd love to have such knowledge. She's only human after all.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sure?






Drago said:


> I bet she'd love to have such knowledge. She's only human after all.




I am def sure I have no knowledge whatsoever.....thank God.


----------



## Goldy (21 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooooo. Exciting! Pics to follow hopefully



Will do. Nothing exciting though just a cheapish flat bar racer for popping into town and winter road rides


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I bet she'd love to have such knowledge. She's only human after all.



An element of curiosity


----------



## Goldy (21 Aug 2019)

At least I'll get the washing out and possibly the grass cut while I'm waiting


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Aug 2019)

Morning! It is indeed. Up at 7 to play internet while beasts take their morning "ablutions". An undisciplined mind wanders to things not useful for a busy Wednesday.
Mr Will Hulsey made his money painting cover pictures for serious  men's magazines of the 50's. Every week a new beast to fight off with knife or gun. Attacked by a fearsome giant Otter the hero resorts to using a hurricane lamp as a weapon, his friend in the tent has a gun but he's too busy watching to join the fight. It was seeing David Bowie being attacked by weasels that caught my eye.
How people get from A to Z within several clicks is a subject worthy of a research grant.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Morning! It is indeed. Up at 7 to play internet while beasts take their morning "ablutions". An undisciplined mind wanders to things not useful for a busy Wednesday.
> Mr Will Hulsey made his money painting cover pictures for serious  men's magazines of the 50's. Every week a new beast to fight off with knife or gun. Attacked by a fearsome giant Otter the hero resorts to using a hurricane lamp as a weapon, his friend in the tent has a gun but he's too busy watching to join the fight. It was seeing David Bowie being attacked by weasels that caught my eye.
> How people get from A to Z within several clicks is a subject worthy of a research grant.




Those comics are so funny. They explain a lot.


----------



## derrick (21 Aug 2019)

On the train to Barcelona. Sun is out looking forward to seeing the sea. I wonder what the beer is like?


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2019)

Off out to Georgeham to pick up a newspaper and the on to Mortehoe for a doggie walk around the point.
Piccies to follow.


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2019)

Driving up to Thanet in a bit to seeing the house I was born in still stands.


----------



## Paulus (21 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Mild touch of dyslexia this morning. I thought you had a bee buzzing round your saliva!!


I read it like that the first time


----------



## gavroche (21 Aug 2019)

Off with the dog in a minute to buy some petrol for the mower. Petrol station only half a mile away so will take Molly with me. Waiting for my wife to give me some money for it.


----------



## Paulus (21 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> On the train to Barcelona. Sun is out looking forward to seeing the sea. I wonder what the beer is like?


If you can find this--It is better than the normal Estrella from Catalonia.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> Off with the dog in a minute to buy some petrol for the mower. Petrol station only half a mile away so will take Molly with me. Waiting for my wife to give me some money for it.


Why'd you need a dog to buy petrol?


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2019)

The dog will confirm that he's 16 or over.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2019)

Back from town with my car. Front offside stull making a scraping sound even thoigh the garage have cleaned them etc.

Of course halfway home the noise stopped. If it is still there Monday (the noise not the car) I will have to take it back again. Bloody cars


----------



## derrick (21 Aug 2019)

Sitting in a bar in Barcelona watching the world go by. Jumped on a tour bus this morning. It's an amazing city. It just buzzing. Just ordered a burger.to much tappas. If only I could find bangers mash and beans


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2019)

Doggie walk around Mortehoe Point.
























Had to drop into the Ship Aground to rehydrate........


----------



## numbnuts (21 Aug 2019)

Just made five portion of Aloo Curry loads of spices , if I eat too much I might need a loo


----------



## derrick (21 Aug 2019)

Barcelona sea front is one of my worst nightmare. To many people to close together. But the town is great. So much to see. Will post pics later.


----------



## Goldy (21 Aug 2019)

New..... To me shopping/winter hack has arrived. Needs a couple of tyres I've swapped the pedals to my old kona ones. A bit of fettling and we're good to go


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> Sitting in a bar in Barcelona watching the world go by. Jumped on a tour bus this morning. It's an amazing city. It just buzzing. Just ordered a burger.to much tappas. If only I could find bangers mash and beans


Love that city. Used to go there every year for work (i know, somebody had to to it). Used to spend 3-5 days. Always got the same hotel just off the Ramblas.
I just loved walking the Ramblas and if I felt rich I would sit in the middle with a large beer.
One day I went on a (planned) walk up to the Familial then to the main park, all the way to the Nou Camp (spelling??) and back in a big loop. 12 miles in total. I was knackered.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> New..... To me shopping/winter hack has arrived. Needs a couple of tyres I've swapped the pedals to my old kona ones. A bit of fettling and we're good to go
> View attachment 481099




Looks like a nice tidy bike.


----------



## Goldy (21 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like a nice tidy bike.


Don't look too close


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> New..... To me shopping/winter hack has arrived. Needs a couple of tyres I've swapped the pedals to my old kona ones. A bit of fettling and we're good to go
> View attachment 481099



That looks nice, I'll probably have to swap to something with straight bars when my back gets too bad


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2019)

The rubbing noise coming from my front offside wheel has now been fixed.

A plate behind the brakes was rubbing which caused the noise. Mr WD just bent it out of the way a bit and ta dah..no more noise.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The rubbing noise coming from my front offside wheel has now been fixed.
> 
> A plate behind the brakes was rubbing which caused the noise. Mr WD just bent it out of the way a bit and ta dah..no more noise.


So why didn't the garage man see that then ?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> So why didn't the garage man see that then ?




My thoughts as well. Garages these days are really rubbish..come to think of it, they have always been rubbish


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2019)

Nice ride today. 65.5 miles, 4154 feet, 14.7avg and 18 PBs on the climbs. Delighted with this and very surprised.

One of our number ignored the advice to dismount and use the footbridge. Rear mech in wheel. Front tube exploded and blew hole in tyre sidewall, first new tube pinched, second new tube successful. Took 55 minutes and we were only two miles from the cafe!!!


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2019)

Currently drinking beer. I'm still not home so Mrs D has had to bottle the next 40 pints of my latest home brewed lager, Nasty B*****d.


----------



## Cavalol (21 Aug 2019)

Been a pretty good day today. The recovery driver came for the old 405, and I went to have three old tattoos rejuvenated. Cycled down in my t-shirt because it looked nice, so of course it absolutely bombed down later but I missed he worse coming home. Just as I arrived home, the recovery driver was back the motor I'd swapped the 405 for and I now own a 1991 P100 pick-up that smokes like an oil rig fire.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> New..... To me shopping/winter hack has arrived. Needs a couple of tyres I've swapped the pedals to my old kona ones. A bit of fettling and we're good to go
> View attachment 481099


Looks useful and has mudguard fittings by the looks of it so good for the mucky weather.


----------



## Paulus (21 Aug 2019)

I severely miffed someone today. As I said this morning I was selling my record collection. One potential buyer was coming at 12. Another wanted to get to first and was coming at 11. At 10AM someone else called and said he could be with me in ten minutes. He turnd up, looked at the records, we did a deal and off he went. I texted the others to say they had been sold. One went ballistic. I got quite nasty texts, then phone calls. We had a row on the phone. He was quite upset to say the least. He had withdrawn the money and was on his way etc etc.
This was the first time I have sold anything on Gumtree or Ebay. Did I breach protocol by selling on a first come first served basis. The potential buyers were told?


----------



## Cavalol (21 Aug 2019)

It's sort of bad manners, but then because Gumtree seems to be mostly made up of 98% penniless idiots, maybe you were right to take the first money. I can see the other person's point of view to an extent, it's not especially nice when it happens.

Have to say though experience tells me the ones who go the most mad are the ones who saw a bargain and probably had a buyer lined up. I would 100% block his number though, that sort of thing is the reason to just have your email address on there, in fact they can't even see that.,so it's a double bonus.

*Countless edits due to appalling punctuation.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2019)

Personally @Paulus I would have told the others that someone had already phoned first to say they were coming at 12. I would have taken their number and said that if the 1st person decided not to have them, then I would ring the 2nd person to call and offer him the chance to see the records. 

My grandson saw a car for sale that sounded ideal for him. He rang the person selling the car only to be told that someone had already phoned and were first to look at the car. The person selling it said if they decided not to buy then they would phone my grandson and offer him the chance to look at it.

Sorry to hear that you had some problems


----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2019)

I am with WD on this one as that is exactly how I would have handled things, I should add that I even worked like that when I had my car sites.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Personally @Paulus I would have told the others that someone had already phoned first to say they were coming at 12. I would have taken their number and said that if the 1st person decided not to have them, then I would ring the 2nd person to call and offer him the chance to see the records.


⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️
This is the most ethical thing to do.
I've had a similar experience as a buyer of a car (from a dealer, no less).
Arranged to see the car, confirmed that I was the first to ring up about it and told him I would be along at a certain time, a couple of hours later that day.
I told him where I was coming from as it was a 90 mile round trip.
I arrived on time only to be told that he had sold it - 'to one of his mates' - about an hour after I'd phoned.
To say I was not happy was an understatement. It's not often I lose my temper, but he came very close to waking up with a crowd around him that morning.
I managed to get him to cough up for my fuel costs though, which was of little consolation as the car looked a good 'un.


----------



## Paulus (21 Aug 2019)

Looks like I farked it up a bit then.


----------



## Cavalol (21 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> ⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️
> This is the most ethical thing to do.
> I've had a similar experience as a buyer of a car (from a dealer, no less).
> Arranged to see the car, confirmed that I was the first to ring up about it and told him I would be along at a certain time, a couple of hours later that day.
> ...



It's crap when that happens, you think he'd have at least rang you to say. It would have been annoying, but less expensive and time wasting. Bloke I know travelled couple of hundred miles to bike a motorbike trailer (he was picking a bike up from same area as trailer) and had the same treatment as yourself.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Looks like I farked it up a bit then.


The Pensioners Court sentences you to wearing a used pair of @Drago 's Y Fronts over your face for a month.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Pensioners Court sentences you to wearing a used pair of @Drago 's Y Fronts over your face for a month.


What'll Drago wear!!


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Pensioners Court sentences you to wearing a used pair of @Drago 's Y Fronts over your face for a month.



And then a pair of @welsh dragons unwashed bloomers for a month


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> What'll Drago wear!!



Welshies bloomers


----------



## Cavalol (21 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Pensioners Court sentences you to wearing a used pair of @Drago 's Y Fronts over your face for a month.



Then how about some form of punishment afterwards?


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Pensioners Court sentences you to wearing a used pair of @Drago 's Y Fronts over your face for a month.



That's a bit harsh


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> That's a bit harsh


Sometimes one has to be cruel to be kind.........


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2019)

Will you lot leave my bloomers out of this.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Will you lot leave my bloomers out of this.


I've never mentioned them.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2019)

Night Cletus......


----------



## derrick (21 Aug 2019)

T





Basilica Barcelona. Battery just about to die.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Cletus......


Night Del Roy


----------



## derrick (21 Aug 2019)

My favourite sculpture


----------



## derrick (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Night Del Roy


It's to early for bed. What's a matter with you lot. Mines another G&T.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

It's
*Be an Angel Day*
Date Celebrated: 22nd August

Be an Angel Day encourages us to do acts of kindness, and to help others.

This does not include offering to help people out by asking them_ "Which way did they come in"._


----------



## numbnuts (22 Aug 2019)




----------



## screenman (22 Aug 2019)

Morning all, off for my first swim for over 9 days it is going to make me ache.


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Pensioners Court sentences you to wearing a used pair of @Drago 's Y Fronts over your face for a month.


Please please please, anything else but that


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

Good morning crappy hampers


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> And then a pair of @welsh dragons unwashed bloomers for a month


What are you trying to do to me?


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2019)

I have risen. And lo, Drago did walk across the sea of Galilee, and the chicks did say that it was good.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2019)

Hello folks, got up this morning and there's a rather large spider sat on my lounge ceiling, I'd knock it off and try evicting it but I suspect it would scuttle for shelter at 90 mph if I did, so it can stop there.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Hello folks, got up this morning and there's a rather large spider sat on my lounge ceiling, I'd knock it off and try evicting it but I suspect it would scuttle for shelter at 90 mph if I did, so it can stop there.




What a chicken you are


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a chicken you are



No, just practical, I'll need the big ladders to reach it, as long as its there I know where it is, I don't fancy chasing it round in my dressing gown if it ends up on the floor, and if it disappears under furniture I'll not know where it is.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> And then a pair of @welsh dragons unwashed bloomers for a month


They're mine I tell you, all mine!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> They're mine I tell you, all mine!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2019)

And yet another gray day is with us .
Welshie, could I be pregnant? I woke up thinking of and am now enjoying bacon & cheese with brown sauce on toast. No idea where that idea came from.
And once again I am set to do battle with the golf course. Todays comp iscalled 'greenkeepers revenge'....when the greenkeepers get to put the hole in the most difficult part of the green. Near impossible to score but a bit of fun.
Enjoy your day (apart from anyone wearing Dragos undies on thier face).


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2019)

This came up on my Facebook memories page from four years ago, me and our eldest son trying on our suits for the wedding of our youngest..


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> This came up on my Facebook memories page from four years ago, me and our eldest son trying on our suits for the wedding of our youngest..
> 
> View attachment 481187




Yous scrub up well Dave.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And yet another gray day is with us .
> Welshie, could I be pregnant? I woke up thinking of and am now enjoying bacon & cheese with brown sauce on toast. No idea where that idea came from.
> And once again I am set to do battle with the golf course. Todays comp iscalled 'greenkeepers revenge'....when the greenkeepers get to put the hole in the most difficult part of the green. Near impossible to score but a bit of fun.
> Enjoy your day (apart from anyone wearing Dragos undies on thier face).




Not pregnant, just bloody weird.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2019)

So lazy this morning. Fed Molly, coffee and computer much earlier then breakfast a bit later. Sat on my bum with the ipad and listening to the radio. Not sure I want to move.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yous scrub up well Dave.




 thank you.


----------



## Goldy (22 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Hello folks, got up this morning and there's a rather large spider sat on my lounge ceiling


I'd be getting my wife home from work to sort that out either that or burn the house down


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> I'd be getting my wife home from work to sort that out either that or burn the house down


I sometimes think men are bigger wooses than women! Lol. Just gently grab it with a duster and flick the poor thing outside.


----------



## Goldy (22 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I sometimes think men are bigger wooses than women! Lol. Just gently grab it with a duster and flick the poor thing outside.



I'll sort any other creatures. Stingy, bitey things just not spiders


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> I'd be getting my wife home from work to sort that out either that or burn the house down




What a wuss.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2019)

Good morning.  Rubbish sleep last night. Damp and grey. I don't think this was forecast.

I don't feel at one with the world today. I'm unsure how I shall resolve this.

The chimney sweep is here. The place smells sooty and some serious cleaning will be needed shortly. He does work as cleanly as possible.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Will you lot leave my bloomers out of this.



They are legendary though


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning.  Rubbish sleep last night. Damp and grey. I don't think this was forecast.
> 
> I don't feel at one with the world today. I'm unsure how I shall resolve this.
> 
> The chimney sweep is here. The place smells sooty and some serious cleaning will be needed shortly. He does work as cleanly as possible.




Mr WD cleaned our chimney last week and replaced all the fire bricks as they were cracked. It's all ready to use again.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a chicken you are



He could use your bloomers to help catch it


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD cleaned our chimney last week and replaced all the fire bricks as they were cracked. It's all ready to use again.



Clearly a better husband than me!


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2019)

Morning all. Just woke up in time for the 9am news.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Clearly a better husband than me!




Nah. It's just one of the jobs he sets aside to do evey year before the winter sets in.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2019)

Got to take doggie to the vets this morning for her jabs.
I'm expecting another parcel later, so I'll have to be around for that.
Probably just do a bit of aimless tinkering today.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

I am going to the Haberdashers later......when the rain stops.......probably next April.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am going to the Haberdashers later......when the rain stops.......probably next April.


That's a word you don't hear these days - haberdasher.
Will you be travelling by charabanc?


----------



## GM (22 Aug 2019)

Morning all. Out shortly to take Alan the whippet for a run over the park. Then hopefully seeing as its a nice day, out for a ride around the Hertfordshire lanes.


----------



## GM (22 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> I severelyiffed someone today. As I said this morning I was selling my record collection. One potential buyer was coming at 12. Another wanted to get to first and was coming at 11. At 10AM someone else called and said he could be with me in ten minutes. He turnd up, looked at the records, we did a deal and off he went. I texted the others to say they had been sold. One went ballistic. I got quite nasty texts, then phone calls. We had a row on the phone. He was quite upset to say the least. He had withdrawn the money and was on his way etc etc.
> This was the first time I have sold anything on Gumtree or Ebay. Did I breach protocol by selling on a first come first served basis. The potential buyers were told?




Paul, I didn't realise that there were still some Cliff and Des O'connor fans out there


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> Paul, I didn't realise that there were still some Cliff and Des O'connor fans out there


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> Paul, I didn't realise that there were still some Cliff and Des O'connor fans out there


You would be surprised


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> I'll sort any other creatures. Stingy, bitey things just not spiders



I'm OK with most things, it's just wasps I have to be careful of, I react badly to the stings.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> You would be surprised




I would be bloody surprised.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

Back from the haberdashery shop. It is very rainy and wet. They should have a TOM chair in the shop . There was another man waiting for his partner/wife with his arms folded across his chest looking decidedly out of place.


----------



## Goldy (22 Aug 2019)

Didn't get lost on today's bimble so things are good so far today
Now got some housework to do


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2019)

Got back from taking doggie to the vets for her jabs and check up - all OK.
Traffic is building up in the village ahead of the Bank Holiday weekend. The forecast is very good, so I reckon we'll be inundated with Grockles and DFLs. Will have to make sure we get down to the George early tomorrow........


----------



## Slow But Determined (22 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Back from the haberdashery shop. It is very rainy and wet. They should have a TOM chair in the shop . There was another man waiting for his partner/wife with his arms folded across his chest looking decidedly out of place.



You are lucky you still have a haberdashers, quite hard to come by nowadays. Many years ago we had one in our village but it closed about 20 years ago. Then it was a trip into the town centre market where there were a couple, both now gone replaced by yet more cafes!!


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2019)

Cycled to the shops, including the Post office, greengrocer, butcher and the chemist for MrsP's prescription. I have now sold something on Ebay this morning. A Campagnolo cable guide. Maybe it was a little too cheap, as I only listed it at 9am today and it was gone at the buy it now price by 9.30. But I got what I wanted for it. I am slowly coming into the 21st century. The sun is shining and I have a pint of ale that is slaking my thirst.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2019)

Bloody soot gets everywhere. Still job done now.

The sooty smell has been replaced by the acrid smell of a very hot hoover. Smoke coming out so probably best to buy a new one!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> You are lucky you still have a haberdashers, quite hard to come by nowadays. Many years ago we had one in our village but it closed about 20 years ago. Then it was a trip into the town centre market where there were a couple, both now gone replaced by yet more cafes!![/QUOTE
> 
> I know. It's a fantastic shop and they have a lot of.custoners as well.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2019)

Got back from my bimble and our spider friend was still sat on the ceiling, I made an attempt to evict her with the feather duster, but before I could get her out the door she jumped off and scuttled under the TV. A 55 mile bimble this morning and it wasn't a very nice ride, cool grey and blowing a hoolie, but at least it didn't rain. I was on my own at the cafe, nobody else was out. So a hard slow ride this morning.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

@welsh dragon, Boeing 787 overhead at 38,000 feet. To the south.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> @welsh dragon, Boeing 787 overhead at 38,000 feet. To the south.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2019)

The


172traindriver said:


> They are legendary though


They may be legendary but the ones she left here have very slack elastic and are a bit saggy around the erh uhm posterier.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2019)

Yodel........

I feel like killing someone!


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yodel........
> 
> I feel like killing someone!


He's got the required items in the van. Just wait for it to turn up.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> He's got the required items in the van. Just wait for it to turn up.


Nah, nothing that simple.
They gave me a tracking number and I've been waiting in all afternoon, following their tracking site, only to to see it say ' Sorry, there was no one in when we called and we've left a card @ 14.51hrs.
Nobody has been to our place all day!
Three phone calls to their Indian call centre, two of which got cut off after fifteen minutes each, before they admitted that they'd allocated the tracking number, that I thought was for my parcel, to a different parcel going to a totally different customer! FFS!! 
Angry? Moi?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nah, nothing that simple.
> They gave me a tracking number and I've been waiting in all afternoon, following their tracking site, only to to see it say ' Sorry, there was no one in when we called and we've left a card @ 14.51hrs.
> Nobody has been to our place all day!
> Three phone calls to their Indian call centre, two of which got cut off after fifteen minutes each, before they admitted that they'd allocated the tracking number, that I thought was for my parcel, to a different parcel going to a totally different customer! FFS!!
> Angry? Moi?


Can I help you kill them? It is so bl**dy annoying when they lie through thier teeth like that.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nah, nothing that simple.
> They gave me a tracking number and I've been waiting in all afternoon, following their tracking site, only to to see it say ' Sorry, there was no one in when we called and we've left a card @ 14.51hrs.
> Nobody has been to our place all day!
> Three phone calls to their Indian call centre, two of which got cut off after fifteen minutes each, before they admitted that they'd allocated the tracking number, that I thought was for my parcel, to a different parcel going to a totally different customer! FFS!!
> Angry? Moi?


Who has your parcel now then?


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Can I help you kill them? It is so bl**dy annoying when they lie through thier teeth like that.


Dry the insides of banana skins, powder it, and you have a lethal poison ofor a whitish powder that can be wrapped in cling film.

It can fool some of the roadside "nick test kits", making it seem like something else.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who has your parcel now then?


Someone in Scotland apparently.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Someone in Scotland apparently.


With the correct number or the number you were given for a different parcel.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> With the correct number or the number you were given for a different parcel.


Who knows..............I've lost track.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dry the insides of banana skins, powder it, and you have a lethal poison ofor a whitish powder that can be wrapped in cling film.
> 
> It can fool some of the roadside "nick test kits", making it seem like something else.


Sounds like you have tried that out.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds like you have tried that out.


Which one?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2019)

Is it safe to come out yet? I don't like large spiders.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Is it safe to come out yet? I don't like large spiders.





Spoiler: Just for Paul




View: https://youtu.be/e-j5UcJC_Pw


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Spoiler: Just for Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That's nasty


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That's nasty


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Spoiler: Just for Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've seen the first image. No way am I pressing the play button.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've seen the first image. No way am I pressing the play button.


Chicken.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Chicken.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nah. It's just one of the jobs he sets aside to do evey year before the winter sets in.



Got him well trained then


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm OK with most things, it's just wasps I have to be careful of, I react badly to the stings.



I always wondered how a wasp sting would affect me after hearing stories of people having bad reactions to them. 
I got stung by a little b#####d about 3 or 4 years when I was out on the bike. It wedged itself between my sun glasses and stung me around the eyebrow.
Apart from pain fortunately I suffered no reaction. Then a few weeks later again on the bike I felt something on my thigh and I got stung again. 
Horrible things but at least I dont suffer any adverse reactions to their stings, but hopefully never again


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Back from the haberdashery shop. It is very rainy and wet. They should have a TOM chair in the shop . There was another man waiting for his partner/wife with his arms folded across his chest looking decidedly out of place.



What did you acquire?


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> @welsh dragon, Boeing 787 overhead at 38,000 feet. To the south.



What did you expect her to do about it? 
Wave her bloomers at it


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Got back from my bimble and our spider friend was still sat on the ceiling, I made an attempt to evict her with the feather duster, but before I could get her out the door she jumped off and scuttled under the TV. A 55 mile bimble this morning and it wasn't a very nice ride, cool grey and blowing a hoolie, but at least it didn't rain. I was on my own at the cafe, nobody else was out. So a hard slow ride this morning.



Has it poped out again?


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Chicken.


He doesn't mind them.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What did you acquire?




Some velcro and cord.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Has it poped out again?


How'd you know it's religion?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> How'd you know it's religion?


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The
> 
> They may be legendary but the ones she left here have very slack elastic and are a bit saggy around the erh uhm posterier.



Are you saying her figure has stretched the fine fitting form of them?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Are you saying her figure has stretched the fine fitting form of them?


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nah, nothing that simple.
> They gave me a tracking number and I've been waiting in all afternoon, following their tracking site, only to to see it say ' Sorry, there was no one in when we called and we've left a card @ 14.51hrs.
> Nobody has been to our place all day!
> Three phone calls to their Indian call centre, two of which got cut off after fifteen minutes each, before they admitted that they'd allocated the tracking number, that I thought was for my parcel, to a different parcel going to a totally different customer! FFS!!
> Angry? Moi?



Did you kill him?


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Some velcro and cord.



Are planning on doing something kinky with Mr WD


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Are planning on doing something kinky with Mr WD




I knew you would have some comment.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Are you saying her figure has stretched the fine fitting form of them?


Nooooo....she is a fine figure of a woman. Her bloomers are a snug fit. The elastic is stretched and they sag a bit but she fills them well.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nooooo....she is a fine figure of a woman. Her bloomers are a snug fit. The elastic is stretched and they sag a bit but she fills them well.


A "Mary Ann Malone" meets "Claire Morris" type?


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2019)

Drinking a nice Californian red wine.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Drinking a nice Californian red wine.


Thought the third, fourth & sixth words could never be used together.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Has it poped out again?



No, no sign of it since it scuttled under the TV, I'm not surprised though, there's lots of places for her to hide in.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> No, no sign of it since it scuttled under the TV, I'm not surprised though, there's lots of places for her to hide in.


You managed to sex it whilst it scuttled across the floor!!


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You managed to sex it whilst it scuttled across the floor!!


It didn't have 9 legs.......


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> It didn't have 9 legs.......


You saw it as well?


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You managed to sex it whilst it scuttled across the floor!!



It was a big spider, the big spiders are usually female, the males are usually small.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> It was a big spider, the big spiders are usually female, the males are usually small.


She might be hiding.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I always wondered how a wasp sting would affect me after hearing stories of people having bad reactions to them.
> I got stung by a little b#####d about 3 or 4 years when I was out on the bike. It wedged itself between my sun glasses and stung me around the eyebrow.
> Apart from pain fortunately I suffered no reaction. Then a few weeks later again on the bike I felt something on my thigh and I got stung again.
> Horrible things but at least I dont suffer any adverse reactions to their stings, but hopefully never again



I last got stung about three years ago, and spent the afternoon in A & E. within a few minutes I was off the bike and sitting on the floor, a couple of minutes later I was feeling very unwell and though I could make noises I couldn't talk and make sense, I had to get a passing cyclist to call 999. It had been about 15-20 years since I'd last been stung.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nooooo....she is a fine figure of a woman. Her bloomers are a snug fit. The elastic is stretched and they sag a bit but she fills them well.



The more they sag the more she fills them?


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> She might be hiding.



From an even bigger one!


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I last got stung about three years ago, and spent the afternoon in A & E, within a few minutes I was off the bike and sitting on the floor, a couple of minutes later I was feeling very unwell and though I could make noises I couldn't talk and make sense, I had to get a passing cyclist to call 999. It had been about 15-20 years since I'd last been stung.



That was not a nice experience


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Early night?


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranPa


----------



## numbnuts (23 Aug 2019)

Morning


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2019)

Morning folks. Today might be an OK day.


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2019)

I have risen!

And the lord Drago was nailed to a cross, and lo! It did smart a bit. And the chicks wailed and cried and said "please don't kark it thy holy studmuffin".


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, it is sunny and the forecast is bright all day. The dog will be walked soon across the fields with a stop at the cafe for tea and bacon sandwiches. The a bike ride to keep the legs going and maybe a pint or two in the Mitre on the way home.


----------



## Goldy (23 Aug 2019)

Morning all
Sun shining, blue skies and I have to wait in for deliveries today 
I'll get a dog walk in though and some washing dried


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Morning all
> Sun shining, blue skies and I have to wait in for deliveries today
> I'll get a dog walk in though and some washing dried


At least you know exactly what time it will be delivered........between 0800 and 1800


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2019)

Yay.....it's Fish Friday!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2019)

Mixed sky here. Some blue but mainly clouds. I hope it improves.
Early night last night and slept well. 
YNot much on today. I have 2 ton of top soil being delivered...... that has to be barrowed around the back, to where the pond was, but I am paying someone to do that.
I will get a short ride in 15/20 miles as I will be riding again tomorrow.
Strangely I woke up thinking of a good (late) lunch with a bottle of plonk. We have a local chinese that serves till 13.45 or I might do pan fried cod with bread & butter, plus mushy peas. Why am I thinking lunch wheen I've not had breakfast?
Have a good day whatever (or whoever) you are doing.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2019)

Morning people, I got up this morning and my friend was sitting on the ceiling looking down at me as she was yesterday morning, this morning I managed to evict her, last seen scuttling into my lavender hedge.


----------



## Mart44 (23 Aug 2019)

Good morning - It's been a busy week with one thing and another but today will hopefully be just the normal Friday routine. A ride to the allotment this morning to do some work, probably digging up potatoes. A ride to see my brother this afternoon. The weather is set fair and I'm hoping for a nice day with everything going well.

I hope the day goes well for fellow retirees and everyone else.


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2019)

Today I've got to drive the Smart back from Kent to Poshshire. Roof down, quiet bumble up the M2, brave the 25, then a bimble up the M1 until me nose bleeds.


----------



## Goldy (23 Aug 2019)

10,000 steps before breakfast 
This getting fit lark is hard work 
Now to undo that with a big full english


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2019)

My mansion is so big the butler has to do 10000 steps to bring me my breakfast kebab in bed.


----------



## Goldy (23 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> At least you know exactly what time it will be delivered........between 0800 and 1800


It'll arrive just when I'm on the toilet


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> It'll arrive just when I'm on the toilet


Dont they always


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2019)

Doggie walk on beach done.
Off for a gentle stroll down to the village for a beverage, or two.
Sun's out and the temperature is around 22° - very pleasant. Shorts, sandals, T shirt and Panama hat should do the job.
Will spend a lazy hour, or so, on Grockle watch before picking up F'nC for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2019)

I am playing with my sewing machine and making a pigs ear of it. I have never done free quilting before....


I think I need some more practise.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am playing with my sewing machine and making a pigs ear of it. I have never done free quilting before....
> I think I need some more practise.



View: https://youtu.be/39I5A3iyCtw


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees, it is sunny and the forecast is bright all day. * The dog will be walked soon across the fields with a stop at the cafe for tea and bacon sandwiches.* The a bike ride to keep the legs going and maybe a pint or two in the Mitre on the way home.


You spoil that dog, bacon sarnies.


----------



## Goldy (23 Aug 2019)

1st parcel has arrived. New tyres now on. Spending time in the sun cleaning the bikes waiting for next delivery


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> View: https://youtu.be/39I5A3iyCtw





Thanks. I need all the help I can get I think.


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You spoil that dog, bacon sarnies.


I just get a dry biscuit and water if I am lucky


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks. I need all the help I can get I think.


Top and bottom tension correct. Correct foot, feeding speed and needle?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Top and bottom tension correct. Correct foot, feeding speed and needle?




All present and correct but I think my stitch length was too short. I need to make it longer.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks. I need all the help I can get I think.


I've only played at it once.....and gave up


----------



## postman (23 Aug 2019)

Gardening morning here in sunny Meanwood.Next doors hedge a slight trim,bit of weeding on spare land his and ours.Cut our lawn and his.A superb morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2019)

Gorgeous weather here now. Really hot and sunny.


----------



## GM (23 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> The a bike ride to keep the legs going and maybe a pint or two in the Mitre on the way home.




Did a nice little 28 mile pootle/bimble this morning, and when right past the Mitre, tempted to stop but I wanted to whiz down Barnet Hill to see if I could beat my best speed, no luck though!

On my FB yesterday, someone asked the question 'what's the difference between a pootle and bimble?. I think the conclusion was that it's the same!


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2019)

Back from the pub.......... with a high Grockle count - think I'll leave the car at home this weekend.
Excellent F'nC from Squires.
Time for a post prandial........


----------



## numbnuts (23 Aug 2019)

Just a quick ride today  as it is hot out there 32.1c


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> Did a nice little 28 mile pootle/bimble this morning, and when right past the Mitre, tempted to stop but I wanted to whiz down Barnet Hill to see if I could beat my best speed, no luck though!
> 
> On my FB yesterday, someone asked the question 'what's the difference between a pootle and bimble?. I think the conclusion was that it's the same!


TBH I was about to pull you up on that. I am no expert but I would think you can have a pootle OR a bimble. I think its greedy and wrong to have both.
Before I found CC I had not heard of iether, we would go for a 'tootle'.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2019)

Managed a 10 miler. I say 'managed' as my legs were like lead this morning and my body was stiff & aching. I played golf Wednesday and Thursday so that may have contributed. I just didnt feel like it but must say I enjoyed it.
Just sat with a nice whisky with lemonade. Will shortly enjoy fried cod, mushy peas with bread n butter


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> TBH I was about to pull you up on that. I am no expert but I would think you can have a pootle OR a bimble. I think its greedy and wrong to have both.
> Before I found CC I had not heard of iether, we would go for a 'tootle'.




A pootle and a bimble are one and the same.

Its scorchio here now


----------



## GM (23 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> TBH I was about to pull you up on that. I am no expert but I would think you can have a pootle OR a bimble. I think its greedy and wrong to have both.
> Before I found CC I had not heard of iether, we would go for a 'tootle'.





Sounds good to me, tootle it is then! ￼￼


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> Did a nice little 28 mile pootle/bimble this morning, and when right past the Mitre, tempted to stop but I wanted to whiz down Barnet Hill to see if I could beat my best speed, no luck though!
> 
> On my FB yesterday, someone asked the question 'what's the difference between a pootle and bimble?. I think the conclusion was that it's the same!


Not quite the same
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bimble-or-pootle.148077/


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not quite the same
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bimble-or-pootle.148077/


I rest my case


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Today might be an OK day.



Dont tell us, you were probably damp today


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> At least you know exactly what time it will be delivered........between 0800 and 1800


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Morning people, I got up this morning and my friend was sitting on the ceiling looking down at me as she was yesterday morning, this morning I managed to evict her, last seen scuttling into my lavender hedge.



She'll be back


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Dont tell us, you were probably damp today




Actually no. It was a gloriously hot sunny day. So no dampness


----------



## Goldy (23 Aug 2019)

Still quite hot here I think a cold (non Alcoholic) beer is needed
While I sort my stuff out for a weekend in York. Wedding reception on the weekend of York races  should be a quiet weekend


----------



## numbnuts (23 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Actually no. It was a gloriously hot sunny day. So no dampness


It has gone quite humid here so much so my weather station is say rain


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It has gone quite humid here so much so my weather station is say rain


Overnight.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I rest my case


Well I won't be shifting it!


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Actually no. It was a gloriously hot sunny day. So no dampness



Makes a change


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Makes a change


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2019)

@Dirk, you are under attack from the French Navy.


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Dirk, you are under attack from the French Navy.
> View attachment 481457


Nah - that's over100 miles away from me.


----------



## aferris2 (23 Aug 2019)

6 hours on the M25 today. That was fun


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2019)

24 mile traffic jam on the M4 from Swansea towards Bristol today. 
Glad I wasn't in it.


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2019)

I'm badly sunburned. 4 hours driving a car with the roof down in 30°C heat perhaps wasn't a good idea.


----------



## gavroche (24 Aug 2019)

Promising to be lovely Saturday and Sunday. The Rhyl air show is on over the weekend with a Lancaster, Spitfire and Hurricane flying over. Also , the European latest fighter jet will be flying too so I might ride my bike there and watch. Parking cars will be a nightmare I guess so two wheels will definitely be better than four.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2019)

Morning


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning


Owdo


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Put the phone down and step away, slowly. No sudden movements.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2019)

Morning. Bit better sleep last night. It's a bit overcast at the moment but should brighten up soon.

I like this pic my nephew took the other night when he cycled up to the Wallace Monument. Just on his phone using the HDR setting I think he said.


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2019)

Morning all, a teaching or training day is on for today, odd that I have done it hundreds of times but still get nervous before each session, get a right buzz out of it though which is why I do it.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, a teaching or training day is on for today, odd that I have done it hundreds of times but still get nervous before each session, get a right buzz out of it though which is why I do it.


Teaching what? You have probably mentioned it before, but the old memory isn't what it was! Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2019)

Good morning folks. The weather looks promising today.


----------



## Paulus (24 Aug 2019)

Morning all, a lovely sunny start to what is predicted to be a warm day. We are off to the Bennington chilli festival later on, should warm things up a bit more.


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Teaching what? You have probably mentioned it before, but the old memory isn't what it was! Lol.



Windscreen repair, I have been very lucky over the years to have people from all over the world come here for training, today's guy is from Turkey by way of Liverpool.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2019)

aferris2 said:


> 6 hours on the M25 today. That was fun


No nicer place to be


----------



## Goldy (24 Aug 2019)

Morning all 
Bit of shopping this morning then up to York for the night


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2019)

Morning fellow wrinklies. A good night sleep was enjoyed and I am not as knackered as I was yesterday. Got a 20/25 miler planned with a mate for 10.00.
The cars stay garaged on bank holidays (especially sunny ones), I refuse to sit in traffic queues if I dont really need to. We have a private side garden which gets the sun all day......so you can find me there later, complete with chilled beer
Edit
I am putting bread on to bake.....so beer, fresh bread & butter with cheese.....YUM


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2019)

I may go for a bimble later. My car will also be staying in the garage. Far too many holiday makers around .


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning fellow wrinklies. A good night sleep was enjoyed and I am not as knackered as I was yesterday. Got a 20/25 miler planned with a mate for 10.00.
> The cars stay garaged on bank holidays (especially sunny ones), I refuse to sit in traffic queues if I dont really need to. We have a private side garden which gets the sun all day......so you can find me there later, complete with chilled beer
> Edit
> I am putting bread on to bake.....so beer, fresh bread & butter with cheese.....YUM



We try to stick to short local trips over bank holidays, usually ones using the local lanes. We're over the Earlswood Plant Centre today, taking my Brother in Law and his wife with us.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2019)

Morning folks


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> ......My car will also be staying in the garage. Far too many holiday makers around .


Know the feeling. There's been an awful lot of traffic through the village overnight. The campsites around me are heaving. Unfortunately I've got to drive into Barnstaple this morning. What would normally be a 15 mile round trip ends up at well over 20 miles just to avoid the jams. I hope the Grockles never discover our local rat runs.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Know the feeling. There's been an awful lot of traffic through the village overnight. The campsites around me are heaving. Unfortunately I've got to drive into Barnstaple this morning. What would normally be a 15 mile round trip ends up at well over 20 miles just to avoid the jams. I hope the Grockles never discover our local rat runs.




Cheer up. They will soon all go home. The kids summer holidays are nearly over. Hoorah


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Know the feeling. There's been an awful lot of traffic through the village overnight. The campsites around me are heaving. Unfortunately I've got to drive into Barnstaple this morning. What would normally be a 15 mile round trip ends up at well over 20 miles just to avoid the jams. I hope the Grockles never discover our local rat runs.



I've read an article the said the was a 24 mile traffic jam round Bristol yesterday, M4 - M5


----------



## gavroche (24 Aug 2019)

Good morning all. We collected my wife's new car yesterday and driving it back from Chester was a nightmare. The A55 was shockablock all the way due to all of England moving to Wales for the bank holiday weekend. Even using the coast road was bad! Air Show in Rhyl this afternoon, on the bike though as Rhyl will be heaving.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I've read an article the said the was a 24 mile traffic jam round Bristol yesterday, M4 - M5





Dirk said:


> 24 mile traffic jam on the M4 from Swansea towards Bristol today.
> Glad I wasn't in it.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. We collected my wife's new car yesterday and driving it back from Chester was a nightmare. The A55 was shockablock all the way due to all of England moving to Wales for the bank holiday weekend. Even using the coast road was bad! Air Show in Rhyl this afternoon, on the bike though as Rhyl will be heaving.




Barmouth is a second home for most of the population of Birmingham. Def a place to be avoided this weekend. They all drive to the beach. Park their bums for 4 or 5 hours. Stuff their faces, then bugger off back home. By 6 PM the town will be empty again.

Mach will probably be heaving as well


----------



## Paulus (24 Aug 2019)

Bank holidays are like lemming season, from the Friday afternoon to the Monday evening it seems like the world and their wives get onto the roads, knowing that there is going to be jams, but seem happy to add to them and get wherever they are going very slowly.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


>



I'd forgotten the earlier post, sorry!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Bank holidays are like lemming season, from the Friday afternoon to the Monday evening it seems like the world and their wives get onto the roads, knowing that there is going to be jams, but seem happy to add to them and get wherever they are going very slowly.


I'm not that fond of weekends at the best of times, but much worse on a Bank Holiday weekend. I might just hibernate and come out on Tuesday!


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2019)

I have risen.

And lo! The Lord Drago did place his hand upon the wizened and deformed head of Lance O'Classic, and said "arise!" And lo! Lance did rise, although he remained wizened and deformed.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheer up. They will soon all go home. The kids summer holidays are nearly over. Hoorah


And it will soon be winter


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And it will soon be winter




What a bag of laughs you are


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2019)

Tomorrow is 4 months until Christmas.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Tomorrow is 4 months until Christmas.




SHUT UP


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2019)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gOJjhS0wwyw


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2019)

Just cropped another 25 hot chillis off my small plant in the utility room. It's still got masses of flowers and fruits developing. That's 50 I've had so far and it's never ending. I love chillis, but God knows what I'll do with this lot.
That's not to mention the 9 other plants, all of which are productive - 3 hot, 6 sweet - that are growing in pots on the patio.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheer up. They will soon all go home. The kids summer holidays are nearly over. Hoorah


There's "September Break" soon though.


----------



## GM (24 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Morning all
> Bit of shopping this morning then up to York for the night




Enjoy! I like York, My brother lives just outside York. Had some great nights there when we go to visit, it can be a tad lively on a Saturday night with the hen and stag night do's.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Tomorrow is 4 months until Christmas.


Only 123 days now.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> Enjoy! I like York, My brother lives just outside York. Had some great nights there when we go to visit, it can be a tad lively on a Saturday night with the hen and stag night do's.


Been through there wearing nowt but a pair of trainers


----------



## Goldy (24 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Tomorrow is 4 months until Christmas.



Bah humbug


----------



## gavroche (24 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Tomorrow is 4 months until Christmas.


People talking about Christmas will be banned from this forum until further notice.


----------



## Goldy (24 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> People talking about Christmas will be banned from this forum until further notice.



Banned forever still isn't long enough


----------



## Goldy (24 Aug 2019)

Now off to sit in a stuffy car for an hour or so  I'm sweaty already


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2019)

Afternoon peeps. Just had a 17 mile bimble. Rather hot and moist now.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2019)

Back from town and now setting up my solar power kit for the van.
Town was quiet - everybody's gone to the beach.
Roads are heaving! Fortunately we know a way around the jams.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Been through there wearing nowt but a pair of trainers


And that was only last week.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon peeps. Just had a 17 mile bimble. Rather hot and moist now.


Stay like that, I am on my way


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2019)

Enjoyed my 20 miler. For those who know Cheshire I went out to Arley Hall via Appleton Thorn. 90% quiet lanes, lovely.
The ride took me over the M6. South bound was solid, virtually stationary. I understand that some people have no choice but why would anyone choose to sit in a car on a sunny bank holiday.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Stay like that, I am on my way


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2019)

Yay! We have solar power.
21.9v into the controller.
13.7v out to battery. 

This means we will be able to go on a lot more sites, as we can now go off grid.
These type of sites are a lot cheaper - between £4.00 and £8.00 a night - so the system will say for itself over a season. Win win.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yay! We have solar power.
> 21.9v into the controller.
> 13.7v out to battery.
> 
> ...


Provided it stays sunny.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Provided it stays sunny.


Doesn't need direct sun - ordinary daylight will provide enough power for our needs.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Doesn't need direct sun - ordinary daylight will provide enough power for our needs.


No electric used at night?


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> No electric used at night?


The solar panel charges a 110aH battery on the van. When fully charged it will independently run the onboard water pump, 12v sockets, charging USBs and 12v LED lighting for approximately 3 days.
The solar panel is used to keep the battery fully charged.
The fridge, cooker and heating would run off propane gas instead of our usual 240v site hook up. The only thing we couldn't use would be the 240v socket outlets and microwave oven, but I could put an inverter into the system to give us 240v if we so wished.


----------



## Goldy (24 Aug 2019)

My view for tonight no bikes but there are horses at the moment


----------



## Cavalol (24 Aug 2019)

The car cull didn't last. To be fair, been chasing this for weeks, was just waiting for it to be delivered which it was yesterday evening. Took this photograph after a cracking 40 miler on the Lambretta in the sun today. 12 cylinders versus 1.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2019)

Cavalol said:


> The car cull didn't last. To be fair, been chasing this for weeks, was just waiting for it to be delivered which it was yesterday evening. Took this photograph after a cracking 40 miler on the Lambretta in the sun today. 12 cylinders versus 1.
> 
> View attachment 481550


Injected or carbed?


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2019)

Cavalol said:


> The car cull didn't last. To be fair, been chasing this for weeks, was just waiting for it to be delivered which it was yesterday evening. Took this photograph after a cracking 40 miler on the Lambretta in the sun today. 12 cylinders versus 1.
> 
> View attachment 481550



First one I owned I drove it home with the handbrake on.


----------



## Cavalol (24 Aug 2019)

Later (HE) one. Can't even begin to imagine how low the MPG is on the early carb ones is. Probably measured in lamp posts!


----------



## aferris2 (24 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Tomorrow is 4 months until Christmas.


That's summer down under. Should be out in the sun enjoying a good barby and quite a few cool ones.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Later (HE) one. Can't even begin to imagine how low the MPG is on the early carb ones is. Probably measured in lamp posts!


Pal of mine had an early carbed V12.
You could see the fuel gauge moving when he floored it. Reckoned it was doing less than 2 miles to the gallon on the dual carriageway between Bromsgrove to Redditch!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Enjoyed my 20 miler. For those who know Cheshire I went out to Arley Hall via Appleton Thorn. 90% quiet lanes, lovely.
> The ride took me over the M6. South bound was solid, virtually stationary. I understand that some people have no choice but why would anyone choose to sit in a car on a sunny bank holiday.



I worked in Lower Peover for the 22 years before I joined this wonderful retired life. Great places to cycle.

Our ride yesterday crossed the M6 south of Preston. Totally rammed northbound.

Every time I hear of traffic issues at J19 I smile a little......or punch the air.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I worked in Lower Peover for the 22 years before I joined this wonderful retired life. Great places to cycle.
> 
> Our ride yesterday crossed the M6 south of Preston. Totally rammed northbound.
> 
> Every time I hear of traffic issues at J19 I smile a little......or punch the air.


J26 - J27(M62), is fun during the morning rush hours


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Later (HE) one. Can't even begin to imagine how low the MPG is on the early carb ones is. Probably measured in lamp posts!



Mine did 12 mpg when it was running.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

screenman said:


> Mine did 12 mpg when it was running.


And when it wasn't!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I worked in Lower Peover for the 22 years before I joined this wonderful retired life. Great places to cycle.
> 
> Our ride yesterday crossed the M6 south of Preston. Totally rammed northbound.
> 
> Every time I hear of traffic issues at J19 I smile a little......or punch the air.


I virtually lived in my car for many years. I just love listening to Sally traffic on radio 2 in the morning. Like you I punch the air.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I virtually lived in my car for many years. I just love listening to Sally traffic on radio 2 in the morning. Like you I punch the air.


She's now weekends only.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gGxNsK660do


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And when it wasn't!



It did not do any miles to the gallon.


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2019)

I am terribly flatulent today,


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I am terribly flatulent today,


An old windbag?


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2019)

I have had a Great day.


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2019)

I have had a crap day. A close relative passed away at about 1600hrs. Expected, but still upsetting.


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have had a crap day. A close relative passed away at about 1600hrs. Expected, but still upsetting.



Not good, sorry to hear that.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have had a crap day. A close relative passed away at about 1600hrs. Expected, but still upsetting.


Sorry to hear. 

All the best in the days ahead.

A few words can't make up for any loss, however they are said.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have had a crap day. A close relative passed away at about 1600hrs. Expected, but still upsetting.


Not as crap as theirs.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Not as crap as theirs.


Their pain is at an end.

Often the only good thing.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2019)

Night Granma.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Granma.


Night MaryEllen


----------



## numbnuts (25 Aug 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have had a crap day. A close relative passed away at about 1600hrs. Expected, but still upsetting.



Sorry to read to this Drago. I hope the coming days are not too difficult and the healing time comes soon.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2019)

Good day.Yesterday was beautiful and today looks as though it will be the same.

Joining what my wife calls the "big boys ride" today. This is the group I rode with before getting ill. My second outing with them since getting back on the bike. Last time we hit 24/25 for about 10 miles - legs were good though I was hanging in there. However I could feel my head thumping a little and dropped off towards the end. Listening to my body. I shall see what happens.

The slower club ride is doing a century but this includes two cafe stops, a ferry crossing and the cycle route down Blackpool front - on a bank holiday!! 

Even averaging 15, which it won't, this going to mean 8.5 hours out as a minimum. The leader is complaining not many are going.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2019)

Sorry for your loss @Drago.


Good morning peeps. Anpter nice day for us I think.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have had a crap day. A close relative passed away at about 1600hrs. Expected, but still upsetting.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2019)

morning from a sunny and warm Coventry, we had a great day yesterday, picked up my Brother In law and his wife in the car and went over to the Earlswood Plant Centre for lunch and a wander round, then we drove back to his place and watched the Challenge Cup Final.


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2019)

Morning all on what looks like it will be a nice hot day, off out to see the steam punks in Lincoln later and then see what the day has planned for us afterwards.


----------



## Mart44 (25 Aug 2019)

Good morning - Seeing as how it's going to be a good drying day, I'm going to see if the carpet cleaner still works after it not being used for a couple of years. If it does, I'll clean the carpets.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2019)

Morning all.
@Drago I echo the thoughts of others. As we age those losses sadly seem to occur more often 
For me yesterday was good.......
Enjoyed my ride
Mowed both lawns
Watched Warrington beat St Helens
Watched Liverpool beat Arsenal
Early night and a good sleep.

Going off road for a 30 miler today, along the Manchester ship canal then the Penine Way to Dunham Massey. Setting off at 09.30.
Got to put air in tyres and oil the chain so off I pop.
Enjoy your sunny day all.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2019)

I have risen!

Wedding anniversary today, but it'll be a bit subdued.


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2019)

Mornin' all. 
Will battle my way through the Grockles this morning to take doggie to a quiet beach (yes, we do have one - and no, I'm not saying where).
We'll then have a walk down to the village for Sunday lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2019)

So much for my 09.30 start. He has just messaged to say he is running 30 minutes late . I hate just sitting around.**
Its one reason I prefer solo rides.
**Mrs D has got me changing the bedding so its not a complete waste


----------



## Goldy (25 Aug 2019)

Morning all
Home from York, time to do some tinkering while waiting for shopping delivery


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2019)

A spoons brekkie has been devoured, next stop I am informed Is Debenhams, yippeee!


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> @Drago I echo the thoughts of others. As we age those losses sadly seem to occur more often
> For me yesterday was good.......
> Enjoyed my ride
> ...


The Penine Way goes in a different direction to The Pennine Way I take it?


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Wedding anniversary today, but it'll be a bit subdued.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t4tDjllT4vc


Maybe

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2019)

Saunton Sands is absolutely heaving.............so we went here instead.







Don't tell the Grockles.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Aug 2019)

I don't know what to do, go out for a ride and get all hot and sweaty or stay at home and get bored, hot and sweaty.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Saunton Sands is absolutely heaving.............so we went here instead.
> View attachment 481689
> 
> Don't tell the Grockles.


I know where that is .............Sahara desert, but I won't tell anyone


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I know where that is .............Sahara desert, but I won't tell anyone


Good man.


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2019)

I found a new TOM chair.


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2019)

screenman said:


> I found a new TOM chair.


Pictures please.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2019)

Will you be getting a Jerry foot stool to go with it?


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2019)

Right! Finish me cuppa off, and then off for a stroll to my local.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2019)

Being dragged out to see Angel Has Fallen this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Being dragged out to see Angel Has Fallen this afternoon.




I quite fancy seeing that one.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2019)

Just back from another 17 mile bimble. Very hot and sweaty and I had a visit from the P fairy. It was all right though as it was only flat on the bottom 

Just about managed to get enough Co2 into the tyre to get me the last 5 miles home. I have slime in my tyres.

And I lost the outer cap off my tyre as well.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2019)

@welsh dragon - lovely views.

Well I'm made up. 66 miles. 17.8avg. To the official ride end - our meet point - a g was 18.3. My head was good. HR 121avg. This is all very good news. I'm not obsessed with stats but need to watch them for my health.

Very hot and sweaty. 30C much of the time.

The icing on the cake was passing a very good friend walking her dog as I was riding home. Stopped for a good natter.


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2019)

I hope next weekend is as nice as this one , im off to that welsh wales to a cabin in the woods for a long weekend, I will keep an eye out for any ebike riding welsh dragons. near Caernarvon I think.


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2019)

The 4 pints of Adnams 'Ghost Ship' went down very nicely.




Put the world to rights and came home a contented man.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> I hope next weekend is as nice as this one , im off to that welsh wales to a cabin in the woods for a long weekend, I will keep an eye out for any ebike riding welsh dragons. near Caernarvon I think.




Don't worry. You will be safe.


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2019)

gonna have to call at Llandudno , best pork pies I have ever tasted form a deli called the hambone in Llandudno

https://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/local-news/butcher-makes-best-pork-pies-2754934


----------



## Paulus (25 Aug 2019)

I was out early this morning before it got too warm. Now in the paddling pool with a cold beer or three.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2019)

Got 28 in on the Pennnnnine way (Classic, does that make up for the Ns I missed ).
Boy it was hot toward the end and really hard work in parts as its full of potholes and muddy patches where the tree canopies keep the sun off.
At one point while we were crossing a road, there was a road cyclist with FOUR water bottles. Two on the frame and two behind the seat......I wonder how far he was going.
Chilling off now with a cold Newcastle Brown.


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> I was out early this morning before it got too warm. Now in the paddling pool with a cold beer or three.
> View attachment 481769
> 
> View attachment 481770


It's tough at the top!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> I was out early this morning before it got too warm. Now in the paddling pool with a cold beer or three.
> View attachment 481769
> 
> View attachment 481770




Looks like the best place to be.


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Pictures please.



Sorry I did not get that done, I will try and remember in future.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2019)

We're in the pub


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> We're in the pub
> 
> View attachment 481791


Got enough sauce there?


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Got enough sauce there?



Gravy


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Gravy


Ahhhh.....looks a bit thick. I thought it was sauce. Lol.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2019)

Cherry Bakewell and ice cream for afters, I might need a power nap when we get home.


----------



## Goldy (25 Aug 2019)

Just done 15k on the spin bike...... Not a real bike ride but better than nothing. Was a bit warm in my gym though


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> We're in the pub
> 
> View attachment 481791


A proper Poy!


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheer up. They will soon all go home. The kids summer holidays are nearly over. Hoorah



We may have some decent weather then


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2019)

I have overdone the tin & gonic.


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's "September Break" soon though.



October isnt it?


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Only 123 days now.



Trust you Classic to have the exact figure


----------



## Cavalol (25 Aug 2019)

Didn't go out last night, not a fan of staying in on a Saturday night, doesn't feel right. However, it did mean I could be chauffeur to today's little trip out to near Liverpool to meet like minded fellow owners of small white clouds. Ours is the bottom right on the picture, he had a brill day and was very popular, though I don't think he was too keen on being _that_ popular with some of the other boys. Anyhow, we met loads of ace people and had a great time.
After that we went to look at a static caravan for sale on what turned out be a really nice site, close to the sea yet appeared quite quiet and reasonable (ha!) ground rents.


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2019)

screenman said:


> I have overdone the tin & gonic.




you must be drunk......your typing is all blurred


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Been through there wearing nowt but a pair of trainers



Had your mates nicked your clothes?


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon peeps. Just had a 17 mile bimble. Rather hot and moist now.
> 
> View attachment 481523
> View attachment 481524
> ...



I would imagine you would be


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Had your mates nicked your clothes?


No


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Stay like that, I am on my way



Thats if you can avoid the traffic jams


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thats if you can avoid the traffic jams



Hmmm! Toast, nice.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night MaryEllen


*I said Night MaryEllen*


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2019)

Night Billy Ray.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Billy Ray.


Night GranPa


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2019)

Good morning to one and all. I slept better last night woohoo. Quite foggy it is and I presume quite warm already as well.


----------



## Goldy (26 Aug 2019)

Morning all 
Dog walked before it gets too hot 
Bit of breakfast soon then off for a ride somewhere.......


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2019)

Morning. Just a little jog to ease the legs. Although it's to be another gorgeous day, I'm not sure I could sit on a bike today. I'm a bit tender in a delicate area. Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Aug 2019)

G'day! 

Two halfway decent sleeps in a row. Managed to shift a worry from my mind and it seems to have worked after nagging at me for weeks.

A touch cool, grey and autumnal outside. The thermometer says 17C but I don't believe it. Dry, cool and still. Ideal cycling weather. Does mean I have to sneak back in the bedroom and rummage around for armwarmers. This could be dangerous.

Heading up towards Lancaster on an 82 mile run though it's been agreed we might knock a few miles off. Some took a beasting yesterday, others unsure about the distance and at least one coming back after a few months of little riding. I haven't used some of these roads for over 12 months, will be nice to get back there.

Cafe de Lune is our preferred purveyor of refreshments.

Have a good day.


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2019)

It's getting warm out there!
We're off in the caravan on Wednesday, so I need to get a few things ready.
Posh wedding at a big country house near Dursley next Saturday - I'll have to be on my best behaviour - mustn't upset the aristocracy! We're staying on for a few days afterwards with our pals who are in ther VW campervan. After that we are moving down to Cheddar for a week, then Seaton for a week.
Be nice to get away from the rat race.......


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Thats if you can avoid the traffic jams


I managed to fight through all the traffic, arrived there, shouted "Oy Welshie, I av arrived" and she said.........
..............
...............
"I've got a headache".


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2019)

Well, someone has nicked the sun from around here. Its quite murky although sunshine is promised for later.
I have had a ride each of the last 3 days (maybe not BIG like some on here) and will be getting a 10 miler in at 09.00 (if he is on time).
Then myself and Mrs D will be in the garden for
Fresh orange and vodka
Strawberries and croissants
Followed by a bottle of bubbly someone gave us.
We know how to live


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I managed to fight through all the traffic, arrived there, shouted "Oy Welshie, I av arrived" and she said.........
> ..............
> ...............
> "I've got a headache".


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning to one and all. I slept better last night woohoo. Quite foggy it is and I presume quite warm already as well.



Get out and have a look


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Just a little jog to ease the legs. Although it's to be another gorgeous day, I'm not sure I could sit on a bike today. I'm a bit tender in a delicate area. Lol.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I managed to fight through all the traffic, arrived there, shouted "Oy Welshie, I av arrived" and she said.........
> ..............
> ...............
> "I've got a headache".



Typical


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



After the effort he made and you said No


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Get out and have a look




I have. I went out and fed the fish. Very pleasant it is at the moment.


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2019)

Good morning from a very hot and sunny Coventry.


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!




I know i like a good kip.But it is not Easter already is it.


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well, someone has nicked the sun from around here. Its quite murky although sunshine is promised for later.
> I have had a ride each of the last 3 days (maybe not BIG like some on here) and will be getting a 10 miler in at 09.00 (if he is on time).
> Then myself and Mrs D will be in the garden for
> Fresh orange and vodka
> ...





Listen i have nowt planned for today,if i bring my own glass do you fancy a visitor.


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2019)

I have decided to make a petition on line.STOP BANK HOLIDAYS.These type of people are getting in my way ,shops closing roads full to bursting whinny kids everywhere,how dare they spoil my retirement.Should not be allowed.Anyone want the link so you can sign it.


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> I know i like a good kip.But it is not Easter already is it.


Don't worry ....... he'll be gone in three days.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Don't worry ....... he'll be gone in three days.




You wish . He is like a boomerang.


----------



## Mart44 (26 Aug 2019)

Good morning - Another scorchio day in store. I'll be cleaning the Windows today. I was thinking I'd go to the allotment but it's potato digging time and the day might be a bit warm for that. I'll maybe go tomorrow instead.


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Don't worry ....... he'll be gone in three days.



Brilliant .


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You wish . He is like a boomerang.


He's Australian and made of wood?!


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - Another scorchio day in store. I'll be cleaning the Windows today. I was thinking I'd go to the allotment but it's potato digging time and the day might be a bit warm for that. I'll maybe go tomorrow instead.



Leave the windows they will dry too streaky,i think ACCY would say something similar.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> Leave the windows they will dry too streaky,i think ACCY would say something similar.


Yep. Don’t think window or car washing in direct sun is good. Definitely leaves streaks unless you dry right away.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> He's Australian and made of wood?!




Not quite


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Don’t think window or car washing in direct sun is good. Definitely leaves streaks unless you dry right away.




That is the best reason for not cleaning your car.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That is the best reason for not cleaning your car.


Lol. I used to enjoy car cleaning and having it looking nice and shiny when I was much younger, but the back doesn’t enjoy it these days so lucky if it gets done twice a year.


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2019)

My car is so small i can clean it in the garage with ease, and usually do.


----------



## gavroche (26 Aug 2019)

Good morning Welsh people and others. Beautiful blue sky and proper summer weather here in North Wales so we are going to have a pique nique in one of the numerous small lakes we have nearby and the dog can go for a swim. What more can you wish for? See you all later.


----------



## roadrash (26 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> He's Australian and made of wood?!



nooo…..he was made in Australia and hes wooden


----------



## gavroche (26 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> My car is so small i can clean it in the garage with ease, and usually do.


Not for much longer though.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> Listen i have nowt planned for today,if i bring my own glass do you fancy a visitor.


We will supply the glass.....you just turn up


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2019)

11 mile ride done. It was decidedly cool though and I was glad of the base layer.
I am enjoying the first of my vodka & orange.
Dont know where @postman is, he said he was coming. Ahh well, more for me 
Still very cloudy/murky here but you can tell the sun will be here in a while.


----------



## Goldy (26 Aug 2019)

Well that was an interesting 9 mile bimble. Mostly off rd and I only fell off once in the only mud on the whole route


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Well that was an interesting 9 mile bimble. Mostly off rd and I only fell off once in the only mud on the whole route
> View attachment 481899
> View attachment 481898
> View attachment 481897
> View attachment 481900


Jeez that looks a bit rough! Tyres survive ok?


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2019)

Just washed the hall carpet, coffee and out for a ride, should be dry by the time I get back


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2019)

House tidied while listening to Disraeli Gears.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Well that was an interesting 9 mile bimble. Mostly off rd and I only fell off once in the only mud on the whole route
> View attachment 481899
> View attachment 481898
> View attachment 481897
> View attachment 481900


And we tend not to bounce like we used to do .
Is there a Mrs Goldy to nag you for bringing filthy clothes home ?


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Well that was an interesting 9 mile bimble. Mostly off rd and I only fell off once in the only mud on the whole route
> View attachment 481899
> View attachment 481898
> View attachment 481897
> View attachment 481900



Where was that? it looks brilliant.


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2019)

Cars washed before the sun got too high, caravan motor mover fixed, new sim fitted to Pam's phone, diet started ( I will keep you all updated) All that whilst enjoying a nice chilled morning,


----------



## Goldy (26 Aug 2019)

screenman said:


> Where was that? it looks brilliant.


In Retford Notts some nice trails around the river Idle


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2019)

Just back from a 15 mile bimble to test my tyre. All is well. Started off a bit cool but the sun broke through and it was really hot. Quite a lot of low lying cloud and mist most as well.


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> In Retford Notts some nice trails around the river Idle



I will be over to check it out in the near future, did a 40mile off road with the British heart foundation around Clipstone a few years back that was good.


----------



## Goldy (26 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And we tend not to bounce like we used to do .
> Is there a Mrs Goldy to nag you for bringing filthy clothes home ?


I definitely didn't bounce 
Mrs Goldy was at the gym when I got in and I do all the washing so I nagged myself


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2019)

Just walked down to the village to pick up a newspaper.
It's mighty warm out there!
Clear blue skies and very pleasant.
Traffic is very busy in the village, with a constant stream heading towards the beach in one direction, and a long queue of Grockles going home in the other.
Got to cut the lawns later when it cools down a bit.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's getting warm out there!
> We're off in the caravan on Wednesday, so I need to get a few things ready.
> *Posh wedding at a big country house near Dursley next Saturday - I'll have to be on my best behaviour - mustn't upset the aristocracy!* We're staying on for a few days afterwards with our pals who are in ther VW campervan. After that we are moving down to Cheddar for a week, then Seaton for a week.
> Be nice to get away from the rat race.......


One of them doesn't like it if you upset her. You may find your waterbed has sprung a leak. If you're lucky!


----------



## Goldy (26 Aug 2019)

Mrs Goldy just got home and nagged me for not cleaning the mud out of the shower properly


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just back from a 15 mile bimble to test my tyre. All is well. Started off a bit cool but the sun broke through and it was really hot. Quite a lot of low lying cloud and mist most as well.
> 
> View attachment 481904
> View attachment 481905
> ...


Someone has left a bike in the road, hope you removed it.


----------



## GM (26 Aug 2019)

You've all given me ideas of jobs to do this afternoon. Wash the car, clean the windows and going for a tootle to toolstation ( that made me smile typing that) to get a couple of butane canisters for the weed burner. There's one about a mile away, but I shall stretch it to about 5 miles.


----------



## Goldy (26 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez that looks a bit rough! Tyres survive ok?


Yes they were fine but it was interesting some of those stones were quite big kicking the bike around a lot


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> You've all given me ideas of jobs to do this afternoon. Wash the car, clean the windows and going for a tootle to toolstation ( that made me smile typing that) to get a couple of butane canisters for the weed burner. There's one about a mile away, but I shall stretch it to about 5 miles.


Convert the weedburner to a Campingaz 907, cut down on the downtime.


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You wish . He is like a boomerang.


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2019)

I've spent the morning giving my Lavender hedge its annual trim, its normally a job I do in September, but it finished flowering early this year so it needed doing, its suprising how much insect life is living in there. its now awfully hot.


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2019)

Mrs D's bush needs trimming again. I'll do it later, after I've cut the lawns.


----------



## derrick (26 Aug 2019)

The grass needs cutting but I will wait till it cools down a bit. Weather forcast for cooler weather is two weeks away.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2019)

27 mile ride completed, there was a lot of a-holes on the roads and road kill I normally see a few, but there were loads even a deer, must have been hit by a vegetarian, fancy leaving all that good meat go to waste.


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 11 mile ride done. It was decidedly cool though and I was glad of the base layer.
> I am enjoying the first of my vodka & orange.
> Dont know where @postman is, he said he was coming. Ahh well, more for me
> Still very cloudy/murky here but you can tell the sun will be here in a while.




Sorry can't make it.I have been cutting two small trees down,helping my neighbour.Small branches have got under the garage guttering and runners off his weeds have got inside the garage,so work was needed.


----------



## GM (26 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Convert the weedburner to a Campingaz 907, cut down on the downtime.




Too late, just come back with 2 of these., thanks anyway...


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2019)

Settled in with a cold beer and listening to the Junior Classic TT live on Manx Radio.
Race starts at 2pm.


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2019)

I am off out off road on my bike for an hour, see you all later.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2019)

Really scorchio here. Washing on the line. I am not moving far .


----------



## Goldy (26 Aug 2019)

I've just cut and raked the lawn now I'm a sticky mess with a cold beer


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> Too late, just come back with 2 of these., thanks anyway...
> 
> View attachment 481928


You were wanting butane cartridges.
They're a butane/propane mix. Easy to tell from the dual/split colour scheme.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> House tidied while listening to Disraeli Gears.



Great album. One of my favorites.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Aug 2019)

Longest ride of the year. 90 miles at 16.4avg. Happy Paul after two great rides in two days.

The first 75 were surprisingly cool.

I may have a snooze..........


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Longest ride of the year. 90 miles at 16.4avg. Happy Paul after two great rides in two days.
> The first 75 were surprisingly cool.
> I may have a snooze..........


WoW well done


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Longest ride of the year. 90 miles at 16.4avg. Happy Paul after two great rides in two days.
> 
> The first 75 were surprisingly cool.
> 
> I may have a snooze..........




Well done Paul.


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2019)

I am back, Garmin was showing a temperature of 36.4 thirsty work, but no beer on the diet.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Aug 2019)

OK 90 miles of peace and quiet. Get home for a brew and snooze and all I can hear are strimmers and mowers.


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> The grass needs cutting but I will wait till it cools down a bit.




Well i never how do you know when grass is cool enough to cut.

Just got back from a little walk.I passed a pub i used to frequent as a youngman.I thought go on have a pint,well i had four and i don't normally drink.Anyway it gave me a silly idea to cut the lawn,well it is too hot so i have stopped,it is not finished the lawn and me are half cut.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> *Well i never how do you know when grass is cool enough to cut.*
> 
> Just got back from a little walk.I passed a pub i used to frequent as a youngman.I thought go on have a pint,well i had four and i don't normally drink.Anyway it gave me a silly idea to cut the lawn,well it is too hot so i have stopped,it is not finished the lawn and me are half cut.
> 
> I'll get my coat.


Early morning, just after the dew has gone or late evening, before the dew settles.

Edited to add, having actually looked it up. Farming knowledge is only so good.
_"The optimal time to mow is in the evening when the sun is down. This helps keep moisture in the roots while the blades are long."_


https://homeguides.sfgate.com/time-mow-lawn-hot-outside-42626.html


----------



## Cavalol (26 Aug 2019)

Jolly little jaunt to the coast today, thought I'd take the easy option so fired up the Scomadi and left the Lambretta at home. Think there ended up about 35 scooters out, only one breakdown (someone's gear cable went on their Vespa) but he got sorted luckily and rode home.


----------



## Paulus (27 Aug 2019)

Morning all fellow wheezers, I've been awake since 4.30 am. I have a few things planned for the day, but the paddling pool will come into it's own again today.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2019)

Morning. Not as hot for us today. I think I will just have a day of walking rather than anything more strenuous. Just finished my coffee and thinking about heading out in a minute.


----------



## screenman (27 Aug 2019)

Phew! that was a warm night.


----------



## Goldy (27 Aug 2019)

Morning all
Aching a bit today after yesterdays little off, so an easy day today I think.
Dog walk then breakfast at my favourite tea rooms taking her some apples off my tree as I don't use them


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2019)

Morning folks. A bit cooler here as well, but another foggy start.

Shopping for us today I think


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2019)

Morning folks  , a short early ride today then I'm down the local hospital taking my good lady for her appointment.


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


Jeez....not again!


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2019)

Morning


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2019)

Good morning from  Lancashire. Looks like a scorchio today though the forecast does show an increasing chance of rain from 2.00pm.

Another rubbish sleep. Woke at 3.00am and very hot. Read for an hour and then slept till 7.15 so could be worse.

I need to get up and put the sheets on to wash in case rain arrives. Tuesdays are housework day - hopefully our new vacuum will be delivered today.


----------



## GM (27 Aug 2019)

Morning all. Off out lunchtime to meet up with 2 B.I.L's and wives for a spot of lunch, hopefully it'll be alfresco. First the dog must be walked before it gets to warm.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning from  Lancashire. Looks like a scorchio today though the forecast does show an increasing chance of rain from 2.00pm.
> 
> Another rubbish sleep. Woke at 3.00am and very hot. Read for an hour and then slept till 7.15 so could be worse.
> 
> I need to get up and put the sheets on to wash in case rain arrives. Tuesdays are housework day - hopefully our new vacuum will be delivered today.


Which make/model have you gone for?
We need a new one but there are so many choices


----------



## GM (27 Aug 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Jolly little jaunt to the coast today, thought I'd take the easy option so fired up the Scomadi and left the Lambretta at home. Think there ended up about 35 scooters out, only one breakdown (someone's gear cable went on their Vespa) but he got sorted luckily and rode home.
> 
> View attachment 482049
> 
> ...




Looks like a good day out. I used to have a Lambretta LI 150 1961 model when I was 16, loved it. I've still got my old pakka somewhere, I think it's in my brothers basement gathering dust.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2019)

Today is going to be cooler for us.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2019)

Morning all. After yesterdays ride me and Mrs D really chilled in the garden with a few drinks (quite a few really). Slept well last night.
Guy is coming to fit the blind this morning.
I have lots of pruning to do, the bushes seem to have gone mad lately. Its our green bin week so I need to get it filled.
Hopefully I will get a short ride in, if I have the energy and if its not too hot.


----------



## Paulus (27 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Today is going to be cooler for us.


Forecast to be 31c here today. A little cooler tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Forecast to be 31c here today. A little cooler tomorrow.




You have my sympathy.


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2019)

Off tomorrow in the caravan for 3 weeks, so a bit of shopping this morning then some packing later.
Just a short hop up the M5 to Burnham on Sea tomorrow morning for one night, then moving on to Dursley for 5 nights, Priddy for 7 nights and Seaton for 7 nights. Long range forecast looks reasonable - fingers crossed.
Lots of new doggie walks and pubs to explore.


----------



## gavroche (27 Aug 2019)

Good morning everyone. As my wife is off to Australia next Tuesday, I will pop up to the bank and order some Hong Kong dollars. She will only be there for 24 hours so won't need much, then a birthday card as she will be in Melbourne for her birthday so will put some Australian dollars in the card. Expensive day ahead then.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Which make/model have you gone for?
> We need a new one but there are so many choices



The AEG X Force VX6-2-CB-P at £99. It's a cyclinder vacuum suitable for carpets and wooden floors - we have tiles, laminate, wood and carpet. It's top of the list with Which? and gets an 80% recommendation. We felt value for money against other much more expensive models made this the one to go for. The only place we found it available is at the bottom - AO.com. I have copied and pasted the Which? review below
.

*What’s it great at?*

This is one of the best vacs we’ve tested when it comes to pulling fine dust out of the cracks between floorboards and it works well on smooth laminates too, making it a great choice for those with plenty of hard floors to clean.

Some cylinders struggle to clean carpets but this one does well, and had no problem sucking fine Arizona sand out from the pile to leave our Wilton deep-down clean in the test lab. It’s also effective at collecting larger bits of debris such as dirt or crumbs. It can be tough to push though on thick carpets, and you may need to turn the power down, as we did in our tests, to achieve a comfortable push force.

Animal lovers will be pleased to know that this vac makes short work of pet hair and doesn’t take long to remove tufts of fur from carpet or upholstery – so it doesn’t matter where furry friends choose to take a nap.

The allergen filter is highly effective and locks small particles safely inside the vac to ensure that they can’t be recirculated back into the air. This is likely to help those with allergies to pollen or animal dander. It’s easy to empty: an indicator tells you when the bag is full, and the lid opens wide to allow easy access when you need to remove it. Unlike some bagless vacs there’s no cloud of dust when you pop it into the bin.

The fact that it’s quieter than most is an added bonus, too.

*Is there anything I should watch out for?*

We didn’t uncover any major flaws with this vac but the lack of a dusting brush accessory makes it inconvenient for cleaning the tops of picture rails or shelves, despite the telescopic tube. The combi floorhead catches a little on uneven surfaces such as the threshold between carpet and hard floors, but this isn’t bad enough to be a dealbreaker.

This vacuum is difficult to push on thick carpets, particularly on its highest setting. You may need to turn the power down to achiece a comfortable pushing force.

*Is there anything else I should know?*

This vac has 360 degree wheels that are designed to help the vac move smoothly in all directions, and we found it easy to manoeuvre around tables and chairs. You may need to reduce the suction to make the head easier to push over carpet, but it’s good to know the power is there if you need it.

It’s also convenient to use on the stairs.

*Should I buy it?*

Yes, this vac is quieter than most and works well on all types of flooring. It’s also quick and effective when it comes to removing ground-in pet hair. 


Available at https://ao.com/product/vx62cbp-aeg-cylinder-vacuum-cleaner-brown-63814-59.aspx?gclid=CjwKCAjwqZPrBRBnEiwAmNJsNiJyNuR8Ytaw0Zp4l1g2Hn_MjWv6r5qtgOBDcGbupvH3ocAipbymrxoC_gwQAvD_BwE&&ef_id=CjwKCAjwqZPrBRBnEiwAmNJsNiJyNuR8Ytaw0Zp4l1g2Hn_MjWv6r5qtgOBDcGbupvH3ocAipbymrxoC_gwQAvD_BwE:G:s&s_kwcid=AL!8149!3!327795504176!b!!g!!aeg +vx6-2-cb-p&&WT.srch=1&WT.z_MT=Search&WT.z_RTM=Google PPC&WT.z_DT={device}&WT.z_KT=Product Codes&WT.z_PT=SDA-Floorcare&WT.z_CN=Codes - Cylinder Vacuum Cleaners - API - BROAD&WT.z_AG=AEG - VX6-2-CB-P_BR&WT.z_KW={keyword}&WT.z_AT=Vacuums And Floor Cleaners&WT.z_MAT={matchtype}


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2019)

Will you be using it for pulling fine dust out of your crack?


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Will you be using it for pulling fine dust out of your crack?



Possibly when I can't be arsed to shower!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The AEG X Force VX6-2-CB-P at £99. It's a cyclinder vacuum suitable for carpets and wooden floors - we have tiles, laminate, wood and carpet. It's top of the list with Which? and gets an 80% recommendation. We felt value for money against other much more expensive models made this the one to go for. The only place we found it available is at the bottom - AO.com. I have copied and pasted the Which? review below
> .
> 
> *What’s it great at?*
> ...


Thanks for that. Another to add to our list


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2019)

@Dave7 - it just arrived. I will be test piloting this afternoon. I'll post my opinion later.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2019)

I'm in Harvey's Coffee Cabin with a coffee and a teacake, early start this morning and a short ride out, still cool but bright sunshine and a light breeze. This afternoon I will be in the car fighting for a parking spot down the local hospital.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 - it just arrived. I will be test piloting this afternoon. I'll post my opinion later.


Please.......no photos of hoovering your crack. If welshie wants one please email her directly


----------



## aferris2 (27 Aug 2019)

Just back from an early 50km trying to beat the heat of the day. Last ride in the UK before we leave for colder climates on Thursday (15C in Sydney).
Now, just got to finish the packing...


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2019)

Just back from LIDL in Ilfracombe. Missus said 'let's go back through Croyde to see how many are on the beach'. Got as far as Georgeham before we hit a Grockle jam. Had to come back through the back lanes which were full of NRGs.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just back from LIDL in Ilfracombe. Missus said 'let's go back through Croyde to see how many are on the beach'. Got as far as Georgeham before we hit a Grockle jam. Had to come back through the back lanes which were full of NRGs.


Put me out of my misery. What is an NRG. I'm sure I know but cant recall.
Reminds me of many years ago some close friends of ours went to live in Newton Abbot. They had only been there a few months and they were calling holiday makers Grockles.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2019)

Tanking Mrs D's car for its MOT. Not driven a manual in a couple of years so it could be an interesting experience.


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Put me out of my misery. What is an NRG. I'm sure I know but cant recall.
> Reminds me of many years ago some close friends of ours went to live in Newton Abbot. They had only been there a few months and they were calling holiday makers Grockles.


Non Reversing Grockles.
Generally on a London reg.
Easily spotted from a distance - usually a black BMW X or Audi Q, driving over cautiously and refusing to put it in the hedge to make room for anyone to get past. And they don't acknowledge you when you pull in to let them through.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2019)

I got back about twelve having got an enjoyable but lumpy forty miler in, sun shinning brightly, cool on the way out, getting very warm on the way back.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39136927


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2019)

Just back from the metropolis. There were spits and spots of rain on my windscreen when I left Morrisons.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning from  Lancashire. Looks like a scorchio today though the forecast does show an increasing chance of rain from 2.00pm.
> 
> Another rubbish sleep. *Woke at 3.00am and very hot. Read for an hour and then slept till 7.15 so could be worse.*
> 
> I need to get up and put the sheets on to wash in case rain arrives. Tuesdays are housework day - hopefully our new vacuum will be delivered today.


You were on here at 04:30!


----------



## screenman (27 Aug 2019)

Long swim this morning 110 lengths well over 1.5 miles, now off out for a bike ride, see you lot later.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2019)

Should have saved time by riding to the pool and back.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You were on here at 04:30!



Clearly got my timings wrong. Must have read till 5.00...................reading for me is a combination of book, Guardian online and a couple of web forums.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2019)

@Dave7 very pleased with the new vac, it's perfectly adequate for our needs. To put this in perspective we hoover weekly, have one carpeted bedroom and two carpeted staircases, all the other rooms are either wooden flooring (modern) or tiled. The new vac has coped very well with everything, the bag hasn't overfilled quickly which I feared and the filters appear to be doing a decent job. It's lightweight and small making it easy for the stairs and storing in a cupboard. The power cable is really long which is great. It is very powerful and the power setting is adjustable. For £99 I am more than happy. If we had several carpeted rooms I suspect an upright vac rather than cylinder would be better.

The downsides would be there is no little brush attachment which means picture rails etc. will be a pain. I've kept the one from our old vac and will make a cardboard collar to help keep it in place for the small amount of use this will require. The tools feel a bit "plasticy" but for £99 I think one has to accept this. Our previous vac had a long "snaky" hose which extended very well. The AEG doesn't but its not the end of the world as the longer power cable makes up for it.

As for unusual practices suggested by @Drago one would need to be careful. The highest power setting might have unfortunate consequences...........such as disembowelment.  but we'll leave Drago to comment further on this aspect.

The final major benefit is Mrs P was inspired to have a go at hoovering. This is a BIG plus for me!!


----------



## Goldy (27 Aug 2019)

Someone is keeping cool while I watch the Vuelta


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Someone is keeping cool while I watch the Vuelta
> View attachment 482151


Nice Jack.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Clearly got my timings wrong. Must have read till 5.00...................reading for me is a combination of book,* Guardian* online and a couple of web forums.


No wonder you don't sleep.
Who delivers papers at that time though?

Edited to add another option
Your clocks are an hour fast!!


----------



## Goldy (27 Aug 2019)

We have thunder and rain here now and it's not any cooler, the ground is so warm my garden is like a sauna


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!



Was that a sight to be seen?


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. A bit cooler here as well, but another foggy start.
> 
> Shopping for us today I think



Who pushed the trolley?


----------



## screenman (27 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Should have saved time by riding to the pool and back.



Not nice roads to ride on around here in the early morning, with people in a rush to get somewhere, I have cycled there many times before though as it is only 11 miles away.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Jeez....not again!



He's certainly regular


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Who pushed the trolley?




Not me.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Today is going to be cooler for us.



......and damp?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> ......and damp?



Just a tad.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2019)

We have rain


----------



## Goldy (27 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We have rain


So do we & I left the washing out


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2019)

My homebrew batch of Mexican style lager is rather potent. Something like this...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RRrEkgi6C1I


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We have rain


Started here too. Street lights on already. Going to be dark really early tonight.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2019)

Soon be christmas!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Soon be christmas!


Feck off!!


----------



## screenman (27 Aug 2019)

Heavy rain, thunder and lightning here, certainly stopped the bailer working in the back field.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2019)

screenman said:


> Heavy rain, thunder and lightning here, certainly stopped the bailer working in the back field.


Few fields still to be cut around here. If they didn’t do it earlier today, I think they have lost the chance for several days now.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Started here too. Street lights on already. Going to be dark really early tonight.




We don't have street lights up here. Further down the lane there are some


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Feck off!!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2019)

It's raining. 

Ride plans for tomorrow ditched. I'll be doing household admin and hopefully able to harvest more kale for freezing.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> My homebrew batch of Mexican style lager is rather potent. Something like this...
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RRrEkgi6C1I



When it starts "eating" yer bungs, you know it'll be strong stuff.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Few fields still to be cut around here. If they didn’t do it earlier today, I think they have lost the chance for several days now.


Silage can be cut and wrapped in wet weather. You'll just end up with heavier bails and/or more than the usual number.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just a tad.


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We have rain



Normal then


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Feck off!!



Blimey Mo


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Normal then




Indeed. Oh well


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2019)

Night Dray Bob.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night MaryElllen


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2019)

Sat here on CC whilst listening to Marty Wilde having had what turned out to be a busy day. I got forty miles in this morning, got showered and changed then took my Good Lady and a neighbour for they're hospital appointments, this evening I got the pansies I brought Saturday planted, pots and baskets checked and the grass cut.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2019)

Grass cut only after the sun went down?


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Grass cut only after the sun went down?



At dusk.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> At dusk.


Whereabouts on the scale?


----------



## Goldy (28 Aug 2019)

Morning fellow inmates 
Woken to a grey rainy day here, looks like the first ride on the carrera may be postponed. Long wet dog walk instead then after I've cooked mrs goldys breakfast and sent her off to work


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

Morning peeps. Normal weather has been resumed. Dark and rainy.


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning peeps. Normal weather has been resumed. Dark and rainy.


Same here. 

Morning all fellow retirees. Awoken by the rain at 5.00, it is now like a sauna inside and out. I shall walk the dog soon and go via the cafe so that I can enjoy a mug of tea and a bacon sandwich. The dog may get a taster! I cut the back grass yesterday so the front will get a trim today. 
A bike ride beckons this afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning peeps. Normal weather has been resumed. Dark and rainy.



...... and in Lancashire. Clearly I'm not righteous enough today. Good morning all. 7.5 hours sleep last night. 

I belong to a very informal weight loss group. Basically every Wednesday we post our weight in an FB group. For me it's been a very strong motivator. I hit my target weight six weeks ago and I'm delighted it's hardly varied since then.

Today promises household admin, ironing, freezing veg for Brexit food shortages and wrapping Mrs P's birthday present when she goes out.

First I'm going to idle away 45 minutes with coffee and Series 3, Episode 1 of Stranger Things.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> ...... and in Lancashire. Clearly I'm not righteous enough today. Good morning all. 7.5 hours sleep last night.
> 
> I belong to a very informal weight loss group. Basically every Wednesday we post our weight in an FB group. For me it's been a very strong motivator. I hit my target weight six weeks ago and I'm delighted it's hardly varied since then.
> 
> ...




I started watching that but Winona Ryder was so awful and so over the top that she ruined the whole thing. I stopped after the first episode


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Same here.
> 
> Morning all fellow retirees. Awoken by the rain at 5.00, it is now like a sauna inside and out. I shall walk the dog soon and go via the cafe so that I can enjoy a mug of tea and a bacon sandwich. The dog may get a taster! I cut the back grass yesterday so the front will get a trim today.


You have a dog that drinks tea ??


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

Morning folkseseses.
Seems to be wet everywhere today (geographically speaking). I'm supposed to be playing golf but I dont feel like playing in the rain so will cry off. The 2 guys I play golf with most Wednesdays go out regardless of weather but it's not for me .
Mrs D will be out for the day so, what can I get up to. Any suggestions??


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Whereabouts on the scale?
> View attachment 482204


Can't see 'Dimpsey' on that scale.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2019)

Morning. Also dull and drizzly here. 6 mile run done though. Now freshened up and just about to get my porridge. Depending on which forecast I go by, it may brighten up by afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2019)

Off up the M5 in Pikey Pensioner mode in a couple of hours.
Weather looks crap today.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2019)

Good morning people, its a bright and sunny start to the day and the pansies I planted yesterday are turning they're heads to the morning sun, we had some serious rain overnight, I wont need to run round with the watering can tonight. Housework this morning, lunch then down the club this afternoon, I've also got to do my regular Wednesday job of refilling our tablet dispensers.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I've also got to do my regular Wednesday job of refilling our tablet dispensers.


Do your chemists not do the weekly book thingy where they are all made up for you? They are so handy when you have several medications.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2019)

Funeral this morning


----------



## GM (28 Aug 2019)

Morning all......I want my 30 degrees back


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Do your chemists not do the weekly book thingy where they are all made up for you? They are so handy when you have several medications.



They do I think but we order online or from the POD once a month then I do the dispensers once a week.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2019)

Doctors this afternoon at 1500hrs.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

I there anybody else on here that DOESN'T have regular medication ?
Mrs D has none and I take 10 ml Omeprazil every other day (maybe daily if I dont eat/drink sensibly).
We feel quite fortunate at our age.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I there anybody else on here that DOESN'T have regular medication ?
> Mrs D has none and I take 10 ml Omeprazil every other day (maybe daily if I dont eat/drink sensibly).
> We feel quite fortunate at our age.


Nothing apart from Sumatriptan for migraine.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I there anybody else on here that DOESN'T have regular medication ?
> Mrs D has none and I take 10 ml Omeprazil every other day (maybe daily if I dont eat/drink sensibly).
> We feel quite fortunate at our age.




Nothing at all for me and I have never had medication of any kind. MR WD has medication for high blood pressure.


----------



## Goldy (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I there anybody else on here that DOESN'T have regular medication ?
> Mrs D has none and I take 10 ml Omeprazil every other day (maybe daily if I dont eat/drink sensibly).
> We feel quite fortunate at our age.


I take 12 tablets a day mostly anti rejection meds for my kidney transplant
But I cured my diabetes and high blood pressure by losing loads of weight


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You have a dog that drinks tea ??


She is a connoisseur. none of your ordinary builders for her. She's a Collie.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

In the village where I live just about every Male is on medication for high blood pressure and cholesterol whereas very few women are on medication for any problem.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> In the village where I live just about every Male is on medication for high blood pressure and cholesterol whereas very few women are on medication for any problem.


Of course........we are the superior species!


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I there anybody else on here that DOESN'T have regular medication ?
> Mrs D has none and I take 10 ml Omeprazil every other day (maybe daily if I dont eat/drink sensibly).
> We feel quite fortunate at our age.


Nothing for me at the moment. I do take Cod liver oil and Turmeric capsules as supplements though.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Of course........we are the superior species!




of course.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Nothing for me at the moment. I do take Cod liver oil and Turmeric capsules as supplements though.


Me too, but not convinced they do much. Do you think they do?


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2019)

Having had angina and a heart attack I'm fully chemically fuelled these days, three tablets a day, without them there's a good chance I'd be pushing up daisies in the local bone yard by now.


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too, but not convinced they do much. Do you think they do?


I do think they have an effect. I do eat a very varied diet also with plenty of oily fish and fresh fruit and veg, and if I stop the supplements my joints do seem a little bit more creaky and stiff than without. Of course this could all be psychosomatic and the capsules are just having a placebo effect.


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I there anybody else on here that DOESN'T have regular medication ?
> Mrs D has none and I take 10 ml Omeprazil every other day (maybe daily if I dont eat/drink sensibly).
> We feel quite fortunate at our age.


Regular dose of beer helps me along.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> In the village where I live just about every Male is on medication for high blood pressure and cholesterol whereas very few women are on medication for any problem.



Any idea why? Seriously.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I there anybody else on here that DOESN'T have regular medication ?
> Mrs D has none and I take 10 ml Omeprazil every other day (maybe daily if I dont eat/drink sensibly).
> We feel quite fortunate at our age.



I'm on Lamotrigine as a precaution for epilepsy. I probably don't need it but as my GP pointed out no side effects, long established drug, lowest dose possible so do I want to risk a fit?

Following heart attack five years ago. Losartan as a precaution against high blood pressure (never had this), aspirin as a blood thinner. Both are precautionary.

I take Atorvastatin to control cholesterol as I'm one of the 15% of the population with naturally high levels which diet cannot reduce.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Any idea why? Seriously.




No idea. Just about every man has talked about the high blood presure tablets they take and that the Dr keeps trying to push statins at them as well. Most feel sick taking the statins and refuse them.

I know of only 1 woman that has to have an inhaler as she has COPD. It seems that all the other women are just lucky to be healthy


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too, but not convinced they do much. Do you think they do?



I take glucasamine and I'm convinced this works. The hip ache I used to get 10 years ago rarely appears.

My wife and I both take vitamin D as there is clinical evidence to demonstrate those who live north of Birmingham cannot naturally obtain this through winter.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm on Lamotrigine as a precaution for epilepsy. I probably don't need it but as my GP pointed out no side effects, long established drug, lowest dose possible so do I want to risk a fit?
> 
> Following heart attack five years ago. Losartan as a precaution against high blood pressure (never had this), aspirin as a blood thinner. Both are precautionary.
> 
> I take Atorvastatin to control cholesterol as I'm one of the 15% of the population with naturally high levels which diet cannot reduce.



I'm on Atorvastatin, plus Bisoprolol and low dose aspirin.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No idea. Just about every man has talked about the high blood presure tablets they take and that the Dr keeps trying to push statins at them as well. Most feel sick taking the statins and refuse them.
> 
> I know of only 1 woman that has to have an inhaler as she has COPD. It seems that all the other women are just lucky to be healthy


Hadn't done my blood pressure for a while so looked the machine out. Still in the healthy range. A year or so ago when I had let my weight go up it had gone up a bit so good to see it back down again.


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2019)

My blood pressure has been checked twice in the last year and was found to be in the normal range. No action required for the time being.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

When Mr WD first went to the Dr's with a problem around 4 years ago his blood pressure was so high that they were on the verge of calling an ambulance for him. They wouldn't even take a blood sample from him as they probably thought they wouldnt be able to stop the bleeding. His cholesterol was very high as well (he wouldn't tell me what it was).


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> When Mr WD first went to the Dr's with a problem around 4 years ago his blood pressure was so high that they were on the verge of calling an ambulance for him. They wouldn't even take a blood sample from him as they probably thought they wouldnt be able to stop the bleeding. His cholesterol was very high as well (he wouldn't tell me what it was).


...........and yet his diet is still not great. I think if that was me, the scare would be enough to make me get my act together. I know it's hard when you love food so much right enough............I still have a few blips occasionally! Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> ...........and yet his diet is still not great. I think if that was me, the scare would be enough to make me get my act together. I know it's hard when you love food so much right enough............I still have a few blips occasionally! Lol.




Your right. Having the occasional cake etc is one thing, but going overboard is stupid. 

But he is a grown man, and if he insists on eating like that then so be it.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I there anybody else on here that DOESN'T have regular medication ?
> Mrs D has none and I take 10 ml Omeprazil every other day (maybe daily if I dont eat/drink sensibly).
> We feel quite fortunate at our age.



Amitriptyline for my shoulder and elbow, hopefully only a temporary measure. Aside from that the only medication I take daily is 5000cc of alcohol


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> In the village where I live just about every Male is on medication for high blood pressure and cholesterol whereas very few women are on medication for any problem.


I am not surprised they all have high blood pressure with you cycling around in your bloomers.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Of course........we are the superior species!


No argument from me on that score


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am not surprised they all have high blood pressure with you cycling around in your bloomers.




Seeing my bloomers might make them all have heart attacks.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too, but not convinced they do much. Do you think they do?


I take cod liver oil tablets (but dont count that as medication). I used to get lots of knee pain when walking, running or cycling but dont suffer from that now so keep on taking them.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> When Mr WD first went to the Dr's with a problem around 4 years ago his blood pressure was so high that they were on the verge of calling an ambulance for him. They wouldn't even take a blood sample from him as they probably thought they wouldnt be able to stop the bleeding. His cholesterol was very high as well (he wouldn't tell me what it was).


Quite a few years (20+) ago I had a routine cholesterol check. It was 8.9. I asked "what does that mean"?.......she said "you are a heart attack waiting to happen.... .. we will put you on statins".
I went to a herbalist who more or less said "b*ll*cks, your doctor does not know if its good cholesterol or bad".
25ish years later I am still here cycling, golfing and walking and feeling generally good.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Your right. Having the occasional cake etc is one thing, but going overboard is stupid.
> 
> But he is a grown man, and if he insists on eating like that then so be it.


Being a grown man is fine......so long as he has not grown too big


----------



## Goldy (28 Aug 2019)

Just back from a quick 4 miler on the carrera, seems OK bit of a strange feeling 1st time on narrow tyres since I was a kid, bit wobbly at first but I stuck to the country lanes where its quieter. Not sure if it'll take over from the off roading though


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Just back from a quick 4 miler on the carrera, seems OK bit of a strange feeling 1st time on narrow tyres since I was a kid, bit wobbly at first but I stuck to the country lanes where its quieter. Not sure if it'll take over from the off roading though


But your shorts will stay cleaner for longer.


----------



## Goldy (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But your shorts will cleaner for longer.


Not if the cars get any closer


----------



## Goldy (28 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> ...........and yet his diet is still not great. I think if that was me, the scare would be enough to make me get my act together. I know it's hard when you love food so much right enough............I still have a few blips occasionally! Lol.



When I was diagnosed with high blood pressure & type 2 diabetes it scared me and I immediately changed my diet and I was on the lowest dose of meds within 2 yrs. Now I have normal BP P& no diabetes, people I worked with at the time who were diabetic just took more meds and kept eating the same, one of those is now on Insulin.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> When I was diagnosed with high blood pressure & type 2 diabetes it scared me and I immediately changed my diet and I was on the lowest dose of meds within 2 yrs. Now I have normal BP P& no diabetes, people I worked with at the time who were diabetic just took more meds and kept eating the same, one of those is now on Insulin.


Well done. It is so worth it. It really is a change of lifestyle rather than just the occasional diet which most folk seem to do, then relapse again.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> When I was diagnosed with high blood pressure & type 2 diabetes it scared me and I immediately changed my diet and I was on the lowest dose of meds within 2 yrs. Now I have normal BP P& no diabetes, people I worked with at the time who were diabetic just took more meds and kept eating the same, one of those is now on Insulin.


A guy at the golf club who is on statins said to me "it's great, I can eat anything I like. Pies and cakes, no problems".
Sounds all wrong to me.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Quite a few years (20+) ago I had a routine cholesterol check. It was 8.9. I asked "what does that mean"?.......she said "you are a heart attack waiting to happen.... .. we will put you on statins".
> I went to a herbalist who more or less said "b*ll*cks, your doctor does not know if its good cholesterol or bad".
> 25ish years later I am still here cycling, golfing and walking and feeling generally good.



It is important to know the difference between good and bad cholesterol. I would guess the awareness of the difference is far greater today than 20-25 years ago. In the six months following my heart attack the discussion in rehab always underlined this point.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2019)

It's the ratio of good to bad thats important, the absolute amounts less so.


----------



## Goldy (28 Aug 2019)

Sometimes it just needs the right incentive to motivate people to get healthy. Often these illnesses have no symptoms until its too late.
I only found out about my kidney failure after some preop tests following a motorcycle accident. Then I had to lose weight to get on the transplant register.
Dr's often say "you could do with losing a few pounds" that's no incentive


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2019)

Levothyroxine - as I now have no thyroid function following radio-iodine treatment for over-active thyroid.

Lofepramine (anti-depressant) - still getting over the after effects of mis-diagnosis of MND by idiot GP three years ago.

Sporadic intake of Ibuprofen/PK's as every time I do anything these days I seem to hurt something. Last week I hurt my knee during a long mountain hike and it still hurts now. Yesterday I cut a tall hedge back and hurt my neck and right elbow. Seems to be one thing after another as you get older...


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Levothyroxine - as I now have no thyroid function following radio-iodine treatment for over-active thyroid.
> 
> Lofepramine (anti-depressant) - still getting over the after effects of mis-diagnosis of MND by idiot GP three years ago.
> 
> Sporadic intake of Ibuprofen/PK's as every time I do anything these days I seem to hurt something. Last week I hurt my knee during a long mountain hike and it still hurts now. Yesterday I cut a tall hedge back and hurt my neck and right elbow. Seems to be one thing after another as you get older...


You certainly don't recover nearly as quickly from exercise that's for sure. If I have run or cycled in the morning, I really feel it for the rest of the day.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> She is a connoisseur. none of your ordinary builders for her. She's a Collie.


Which is it then, Connoisseur or Collie?


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm on Lamotrigine as a precaution for epilepsy. I probably don't need it but as my GP pointed out no side effects, long established drug, lowest dose possible so do I want to risk a fit?
> 
> Following heart attack five years ago. Losartan as a precaution against high blood pressure (never had this), aspirin as a blood thinner. Both are precautionary.
> 
> I take Atorvastatin to control cholesterol as I'm one of the 15% of the population with naturally high levels which diet cannot reduce.


Disagree with the first part, having been on it. All have side effects. Also able to understand, partily, why you'd rather not risk it. They can blooming hurt after.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> You certainly don't recover nearly as quickly from exercise that's for sure. If I have run or cycled in the morning, I really feel it for the rest of the day.



Takes me 3-4 days for my legs to stop hurting after a long mountain day. I'm ok after a bike ride unless it is much over 30 miles - which I don't do very often as I get bored after a couple of hours or so of peddling.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Takes me 3-4 days for my legs to stop hurting after a long mountain day. I'm ok after a bike ride unless it is much over 30 miles - which I don't do very often as I get bored after a couple of hours or so of peddling.


Try freewheeling.

You'll have your "Hawkers Licence" for the peddling, I take it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Try freewheeling.
> 
> You'll have your "Hawkers Licence" for the peddling, I take it.



 Well spotted.

Old age and spelling = not a good mix.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well spotted.
> 
> Old age and spelling = not a good mix.


Could be worse.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Disagree with the first part, having been on it. All have side effects. Also able to understand, partily, why you'd rather not risk it. They can blooming hurt after.


 I'm interested to know what is it you disagree with - perhaps I should have said precaution against fitting rather than epilepsy?

I haven't experienced any of the side effects I've previously found on the web though I don't sleep for as long as I would like - the weird thing is I'm generally not tired just wake up too early. From what I've read this isn't insomnia which is a side effect. My sleep hygiene is good. I suspect my sleep issue is alcohol related - no I'm not an alchy  but I believe it's true an evening drink can disrupt sleep.

Not risking it is about lifestyle. Although we live five miles from the nearest town not being able to drive is an issue I've experienced twice. First time I had to take up a five hour round trip to work involving 36 miles cycling and trains. Currently I'm not able to drive following the January illness. The DVLA have had my licence application since early June, the six month revocation was up August 3rd!!!! Basically I want to minimise the risk of losing my licence again.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2019)

OK I have managed to confuse Feta with Ricotta.........................tea should be interesting!


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm interested to know what is it you disagree with - perhaps I should have said precaution against fitting rather than epilepsy?
> 
> I haven't experienced any of the side effects I've previously found on the web though I don't sleep for as long as I would like - the weird thing is I'm generally not tired just wake up too early. From what I've read this isn't insomnia which is a side effect. My sleep hygiene is good. I suspect my sleep issue is alcohol related - no I'm not an alchy  but I believe it's true an evening drink can disrupt sleep.
> 
> Not risking it is about lifestyle. Although we live five miles from the nearest town not being able to drive is an issue I've experienced twice. First time I had to take up a five hour round trip to work involving 36 miles cycling and trains. Currently I'm not able to drive following the January illness. The DVLA have had my licence application since early June, the six month revocation was up August 3rd!!!! Basically I want to minimise the risk of losing my licence again.


It's the no side effects part.

I can understand you not wanting to lose your license, because you stopped taking it.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's the no side effects part.
> 
> I can understand you not wanting to lose your license, because you stopped taking it.



Ah OK. Yes, I'm aware there are many side effects and I should have made it clear there are none for me.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Ah OK. Yes, I'm aware there are many side effects and I should have made it clear there are none for me.


"You're not pregnant" is a common comment made when I've problems with anything taken.


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2019)

The Eagle has landed.
Off to take my meds now.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2019)

Getting a bit cloudier here. Either my cataracts are back or rain is a comin'.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 482300
> 
> 
> The Eagle has landed.
> Off to take my meds now.


Jeez. Caravans seem to be huge these days! Yours is a decent size but the one at the back looks massive!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez. Caravans seem to be huge these days! Yours is a decent size but the one at the back looks massive!


There are 574 imigrants living in that.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> There are 574 imigrants living in that.


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez. Caravans seem to be huge these days! Yours is a decent size but the one at the back looks massive!


Ours is a 2 berth with end bathroom. It's classed as a 470. ie it's 4.7 metres long.
The other one in the photo is a 6 berth 655.
Maximum length for a normal van is 7.5 metres. Anything over that length requires a towing vehicle weighing more than 3500kg.


----------



## aferris2 (28 Aug 2019)

We're off for our year long trip down-under tomorrow. Need to leave around lunch time.
Do you think I should start packing?


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Aug 2019)

Hideous day of harvesting, killing, brush cutting, burning weeds Too much like hard labour and a thankless task too, they will be back.
Thursday I take the morning off for some cycle sport excitement, Tour de Poitou-Charentes passes nearby


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Aug 2019)

aferris2 said:


> We're off for our year long trip down-under tomorrow. Need to leave around lunch time.
> Do you think I should start packing?


Plenty of time, leave it until after breakfast


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2019)

Looks like


----------



## Goldy (28 Aug 2019)

Raining here now. But on the upside its stopped next doors kids screaming and shouting outside


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2019)

Pharmacy's open.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

aferris2 said:


> We're off for our year long trip down-under tomorrow. Need to leave around lunch time.
> Do you think I should start packing?


Whats to pack? 3 pairs of socks and a change of undies in a plastic bag. Man up.


----------



## aferris2 (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Whats to pack? 3 pairs of socks and a change of undies in a plastic bag. Man up.


I was thinking of doing a Drago. One of each. Or is that too much?


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Raining here now. But on the upside its stopped next doors kids screaming and shouting outside


They will be subdued soon enough by the new school term and the oncoming autumn.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

The rain has stopped here. Woohooooo


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 482307
> 
> 
> Pharmacy's open.


More torment. Today's beer is, let me see, oh a Kronenbourg industrial with lemonade to soften the blow of a disappointing brew.
I have some very nice clairet for later, prawn linguine accompaniment but I prefer beer for general refreshment.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2019)

aferris2 said:


> I was thinking of doing a Drago. One of each. Or is that too much?


Why take the much


----------



## Goldy (28 Aug 2019)

aferris2 said:


> I was thinking of doing a Drago. One of each. Or is that too much?


One of each and some febreze......... Sorted


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The rain has stopped here. Woohooooo



You've sent it this was haven't you? Its  here at the mo.


----------



## GM (28 Aug 2019)

aferris2 said:


> I was thinking of doing a Drago. One of each. Or is that too much?




Don't forget you can turn them inside out for the extra day!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> You've sent it this was haven't you? Its  here at the mo.




Bright sunshine here.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bright sunshine here.



Can you just send it this way please.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Can you just send it this way please.




No chance. I'm keeping it.


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A guy at the golf club who is on statins said to me "it's great, I can eat anything I like. Pies and cakes, no problems".
> Sounds all wrong to me.


That is a bit like the people who go on a crash diet, lose a lot of weight and then go back to their old eating habits and wonder why all the weight goes back on.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No chance. I'm keeping it.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


>




You know what they say.....lifes a b***h.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No chance. I'm keeping it.


Typical of you welsh..... so long as you are ok.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Typical of you welsh..... so long as you are ok.[/QUOTE
> 
> Dam right. We dont get as much as sun as some of you lot so I have to be selfish.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

See that yellow thing in the Sky? I can.


----------



## aferris2 (28 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> One of each and some febreze......... Sorted


Damn! It was looking like hand luggage only. Fabreze bottles are too large.
Hold on. I've got a 30kg baggage allowance, what do I fill it up with?


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2019)

Burnham on Sea is full of Brummies!


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

GM said:


> Don't forget you can turn them inside out for the extra day!


Back to front as well, another two days.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Damn! It was looking like hand luggage only. Fabreze bottles are too large.
> Hold on. I've got a 30kg baggage allowance, what do I fill it up with?


If taking footwear, use the space inside them. You help keep their shape, use what would have been empty space, and just as important use it for any breakable/fragile items.

Get some fancy coloured cable ties, and use one on each zipper on the case. Less than six keys required to open any case that happens to be locked. Use in conjuction with a lock, and you'll know instantly if your case has been opened.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

Any one near Bridgemere, Cheshire at 01:01:17.1 plus one hour, on the 27th?


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2019)

What the #&@! is wrong with some people?!
Came back from picking up fish and chips about an hour ago, to find someone has arrived on site in a Motorhome and decided to pitch up about a car length away from my tow hitch. It's a 3.5 acre site with 4 other units on it at the moment.
How do they think I'm going to hitch up and drive away tomorrow, without having to manually turn my van through about 45° to get past them?
They'll get some stern words if I see them in the morning.
Honestly - I despair!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> What the #&@! is wrong with some people?!
> Came back from picking up fish and chips about an hour ago, to find someone has arrived on site in a Motorhome and decided to pitch up about a car length away from my tow hitch. It's a 3.5 acre site with 4 other units on it at the moment.
> How do they think I'm going to hitch up and drive away tomorrow, without having to manually turn my van through about 45° to get past them?
> They'll get some stern words if I see them in the morning.
> ...




Maybe they are lonely on their own. Not funny I know.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2019)

That's the beauty of it for us motorhome drivers. We just up and go, no need to fanny with hitches and stuff.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> What the #&@! is wrong with some people?!
> Came back from picking up fish and chips about an hour ago, to find someone has arrived on site in a Motorhome and decided to pitch up about a car length away from my tow hitch. It's a 3.5 acre site with 4 other units on it at the moment.
> How do they think I'm going to hitch up and drive away tomorrow, without having to manually turn my van through about 45° to get past them?
> They'll get some stern words if I see them in the morning.
> ...


Looks like they’ve gone to bed already! Maybe they’ll head off early.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> What the #&@! is wrong with some people?!
> Came back from picking up fish and chips about an hour ago, to find someone has arrived on site in a Motorhome and decided to pitch up about a car length away from my tow hitch. It's a 3.5 acre site with 4 other units on it at the moment.
> How do they think I'm going to hitch up and drive away tomorrow, without having to manually turn my van through about 45° to get past them?
> They'll get some stern words if I see them in the morning.
> ...


Can you hitch up, straighten out and then just park up outside their door?


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe they are lonely on their own. Not funny I know.


They've got 3.5 acres to choose from.
Total cockwombles! 
They better be quiet tonight.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning peeps. Normal weather has been resumed. Dark and rainy.



All day long?


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Also dull and drizzly here. 6 mile run done though. Now freshened up and just about to get my porridge. Depending on which forecast I go by, it may brighten up by afternoon. We shall see.



Not looking good for the next couple of days up north


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> All day long?




Thankfully no. At lunchtime the sun came out and it was lovely


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nothing at all for me and I have never had medication of any kind. MR WD has medication for high blood pressure.



Are you the cause of it?


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not looking good for the next couple of days up north


What day is it?


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> In the village where I live just about every Male is on medication for high blood pressure and cholesterol whereas very few women are on medication for any problem.



What are you doing to them?


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Of course........we are the superior species!



Have you been up to something in your village also Mo?


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> What day is it?



Today


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> of course.



For some things


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am not surprised they all have high blood pressure with you cycling around in your bloomers.



Hardly surprised they are with her riding round on her bike in bloomers


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Seeing my bloomers might make them all have heart attacks.



Maybe not


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Maybe not


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> There are 574 imigrants living in that.


----------



## 172traindriver (28 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> See that yellow thing in the Sky? I can.
> 
> 
> View attachment 482341



Bet you won't see it for a few days


----------



## aferris2 (28 Aug 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Damn! It was looking like hand luggage only. Fabreze bottles are too large.
> Hold on. I've got a 30kg baggage allowance, what do I fill it up with?


Well I think I've got a deal. I'm allowed to spend up to 2000AUD on N+1 provided she can spend 50AUD on makeup.
What to go for?


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Well I think I've got a deal. I'm allowed to spend up to 2000AUD on N+1 provided she can spend 50AUD on makeup.
> What to go for?


Max Factor.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2019)

Surely I am not 1st. I can see Welshie furiously typing away to beat me to it


----------



## aferris2 (29 Aug 2019)

Seem to be the first one up this morning. I've got some packing to do (after breakfast)


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Seem to be the first one up this morning. I've got some packing to do (after breakfast)


Ahem, if you would be so good as to look at the post before yours


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2019)

Good morning. There seems to be dissent in the ranks already. A tad cool here this morning, in fact a bit Brrrrrr


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2019)

So it 06.45. What is everyone up to?
Mo has just got back from her 10 nile run.
Drago is polishing his large barrel.
Welshie is trying to fit her bloomers into her new mangle.
I am enjoying a coffee before trying to sweet talk a golf ball to go straight .
At least the rain has stopped. It was heavy for most of yesterday.


----------



## Goldy (29 Aug 2019)

Morning 
Market day today, time to fight through the zimmers and mobility scooters to get my fruit and veg, bloody old people


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. There seems to be dissent in the ranks already. A tad cool here this morning, in fact a bit Brrrrrr


One must have decorum or it will end in chaos, does one agree.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Aug 2019)




----------



## aferris2 (29 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahem, if you would be so good as to look at the post before yours


Beaten by seconds I think. Never mind, I'm going to be busy today. Got a little holiday to prepare for.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2019)

Good morning world

I could have been first but decided to give someone else the chance. Spent the last hour reading the paper online. This has not set up a good day.

Mainly I will be ironing, allotmenting and probably start logging up for the winter. I'm in a chainsaw frame of mind this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> One must have decorum or it will end in chaos, does one agree.




Ooooh. Get you


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2019)

Oh yes, the weather. Light grey clouds, some sunshine and gentle breeze. I'll be happy with that.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> One must have decorum or it will end in chaos, does one agree.



Mmmmmm........not dissimilar to my feelings after reading the papers.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So it 06.45. What is everyone up to?
> Mo has just got back from her 10 nile run.
> Drago is polishing his large barrel.
> Welshie is trying to fit her bloomers into her new mangle.
> ...




I don't need a new mangle. The old one is still going strong. It's only 90 years old for goodness sake.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2019)

DVLA 
Would anyone like a rant?? Huh? Go on. You know you would. It'll be fun.

My licence should have been returned +/- August 3rd. I no longer have a drain in my head - I may send a photograph.

Submitted my application early June. 6 weeks is the stated time to process licence applications.

It took 7 weeks to write to my consultant. He replied in two weeks.

Yesterday's excuse was "We are reliant on others replying to us quickly" WHAT???? "You are now on the highest priority." Me "What does this mean in terms of time?" DVLA "I can't tell you that sir."

I put in a written complaint. The stated time for a response is ten days. Anyone want to guess?

@welsh dragon if I send you some weedkiller, sugar and a barrel could you mix together and drop it in Swansea for me??


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning world
> 
> I could have been first but decided to give someone else the chance. Spent the last hour reading the paper online. This has not set up a good day.
> 
> Mainly I will be ironing, allotmenting and probably start logging up for the winter.* I'm in a chainsaw frame of mind this morning.*


You're not in Texas, you know!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're not in Texas, you know!



True but I may catch a train to Swansea..........


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2019)

I have risen!

Muttley walked, contemplating a cup of Clooneys.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2019)

Good morning, decidedly autumnal when I put the washing out this morning at seven O Clock,, sun shinning brightly though wet under foot from last nights rain, today we're on a wrinkly's coach trip, a short one to a garden centre just the other side of Stratford On Avon, lunch and a wander round.


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2019)

Morning campers. 
Today, the Geriatric Gypos will be bimbling up the M5 to our next site near Dursley.
We've got a bit of tarmac left over from another job, if anyone needs a drive doing on our way up, sor.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2019)

Hmmmmm......senior moment. Beat this.

I want to make porridge. Add water. Get milk jug from fridge. Empty. Get milk bottle from backyard. Add a little to porridge and refill milk jug.

Go to sink. Wash bottle. Turn round to put milk jug back in fridge. No milk in jug. Clean empty bottle but no milk. Only one explanation. 

I blame the DVLA for EVERYTHING that goes wrong in my life


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> True but I may catch a train to Swansea..........


Makes note, keep an eye open for chainsaw wielding train passenger.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning campers.
> Today, the Geriatric Gypos will be bimbling up the M5 to our next site near Dursley.
> We've got a bit of tarmac left over from another job, if anyone needs a drive doing on our way up, sor.


No carpet left over ??


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning, decidedly autumnal when I put the washing out this morning at seven O Clock,, sun shinning brightly though wet under foot from last nights rain, today we're on a wrinkly's coach trip, a short one to a garden centre just the other side of Stratford On Avon, lunch and a wander round.


Ha....reminds me of a wrinkly coach holiday we did a few years ago and found we were nearly the youngest on the coach.
At one hotel a passenger failed to arrive so they knocked on his door....no answer. They opened his door and the poor guy was dead


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmm......senior moment. Beat this.
> 
> I want to make porridge. Add water. Get milk jug from fridge. Empty. Get milk bottle from backyard. Add a little to porridge and refill milk jug.
> 
> Go to sink. Wash bottle. Turn round to put milk jug back in fridge. No milk in jug. Clean empty bottle but no milk. Only one explanation.





PaulSB said:


> ........I'm in a chainsaw frame of mind this morning.



Noooooo!


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ha....reminds me of a wrinkly coach holiday we did a few years ago and found we were nearly the youngest on the coach.
> At one hotel a passenger failed to arrive so they knocked on his door....no answer. They opened his door and the poor guy was dead


You related to CarlP?


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2019)

Quite foggy/misty here when I walked Muttley. Coming back though the village virtually no cars had their lights on, couldn't see most of them until they were virtually alongside. Not a morning to be out on a bike.


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2019)

Nobbery neighbours have packed up and gone early. Obviously realised what twonks they'd been and decided to avoid a ticking off.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Noooooo!


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nobbery neighbours have packed up and gone early. Obviously realised what twonks they'd been and decided to avoid a ticking off.



Theyre probably Accys neighbours from the flat below.


----------



## Goldy (29 Aug 2019)

Survived the market run now to catch up on a bit of last nights telly with a coffee. Then it's on with the housework, maybe a bit of fettling later.


----------



## gavroche (29 Aug 2019)

Good morning all. A bit chilly this morning but dry and sun trying to make an appearance. Hoping to go for a ride shortly and then collect Hong Kong and Australian dollars from the bank this afternoon. Then a bit of D.I.Y and that's it, another day will be gone. 
As you know, my wife is now the proud owner of a Nissan Juke but I must say you can't beat diesel for economy. Her car is a 1.2 petrol and mine 1.5 diesel.
The Juke will only do 40 mpg on a long run compared to 65mpg for my Captur. Guess which we use for long journeys? Juke in town: 32mpg. Mine? Don't really know as I don't use it for very short journeys but probably in the 50s. Give me diesel anytime.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. A bit chilly this morning but dry and sun trying to make an appearance. Hoping to go for a ride shortly and then collect Hong Kong and Australian dollars from the bank this afternoon. Then a bit of D.I.Y and that's it, another day will be gone.
> As you know, my wife is now the proud owner of a Nissan Juke but I must say you can't beat diesel for economy. Her car is a 1.2 petrol and mine 1.5 diesel.
> The Juke will only do 40 mpg on a long run compared to 65mpg for my Captur. Guess which we use for long journeys? Juke in town: 32mpg. Mine? Don't really know as I don't use it for very short journeys but probably in the 50s. Give me diesel anytime.


I quite like the look of the Captur. Think anyone wanting diesel probably shouldn’t wait much longer as manufacturers seem to be gradually dropping them from their ranges.


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2019)

Out in the summer house. Cleaned the chimney, just put up the wood burner to check its drawing properly. All good, cosy and warm.

@gavroche a genuine low 70s MPG from my petrol Smart, and that's a genuine figure, not a dash computer fib. On longer runs with favourable traffic I can get that to the high 80s. Can't beat a diesel, eh? 

I'll enjoy it while I can because the Volvo won't get near it, but that's a dirty great 2.5 litre 5 cylinder diesel.


----------



## Paulus (29 Aug 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, I have been up since 7, out early with the dog and coffee consumed at the cafeteria, not by the dog I hasten to add. Now drying out the paddling pool in readiness to put it away. Off to the daughters later to put another 3 blinds up and attach a front door knocker. She is providing sustenance for tea. Another busy day, but no bike riding today.


----------



## Mart44 (29 Aug 2019)

Good morning - Another nice day here. We have friends staying with us for a while and I think we'll be taking day trips out to a few places within striking distance. Not on bikes though. It will be car or public transport.


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2019)

Just found my next Christmas pressie from Mrs D.







Someone will doubtless moan, but that's tough. I am who I am, and dont need anyone elses permission.


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2019)

The Eagle has landed!
Just got to find a WiFi to hack into.....


----------



## oldwheels (29 Aug 2019)

Spent most of the morning chasing BT after getting my latest bill. About a month ago a major fault appeared in their system which knocked out many people’s landline. Took about a fortnight to fix and I along with many others made numerous complaints and I was verbally promised compensation. Nothing appeared so spent ages getting on to a call centre in Gateshead. Initially they denied any knowledge of a fault or a complaint but since I was clearly not going away the advisor eventually admitted there had been a problem and also that I had indeed made several calls to them. The maximum he could offer was £20 if I dropped my complaints which he claimed was probably more than I would get by pushing further. Decided that would have to do so now wait and see if it turns up. Their policy seems to be to pay nothing unless you persist. Sharp practice?


----------



## gavroche (29 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Out in the summer house. Cleaned the chimney, just put up the wood burner to check its drawing properly. All good, cosy and warm.
> 
> @gavroche a genuine low 70s MPG from my petrol Smart, and that's a genuine figure, not a dash computer fib. On longer runs with favourable traffic I can get that to the high 80s. Can't beat a diesel, eh?
> 
> I'll enjoy it while I can because the Volvo won't get near it, but that's a dirty great 2.5 litre 5 cylinder diesel.


Don't forget to mention that your Smart is very light weight compared to other cars, which explains its good mpg.  The Juke weights 1700 kgs.


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2019)

32.5 mpg towing over 125 miles.
I can live with that.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Aug 2019)

At last the bloody gardener has gone, been here since 09:30 first with the strimmer then with the mower, then the strimmer again and then the blower


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

Echocardiogram done, following on from nine months ago to the date.


----------



## Paulus (29 Aug 2019)

Today I managed, because of the traffic gridlock because of road closures around Barnet, to get MrsP out on her bike for the local cat feeding duties she does. Only about four miles, but that is quite an achievement. I think I may of awoken an idea that possibly she could do it a few days a week as a way of not using the car. It is not that hilly, and it can be done mostly on side roads, with a bit of cycle path thrown in.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2019)

I fell asleep. Zzzzzzzz


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I fell asleep. Zzzzzzzz


Old age catching up?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Cc62oBsUeE


----------



## Goldy (29 Aug 2019)

3 loads of washing dried, today has been a good day


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Old age catching up?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Cc62oBsUeE





How very dare you to even suggest such a thing.


----------



## aferris2 (29 Aug 2019)

Packing done. On our way to Heathrow.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> How very dare you to even suggest such a thing.


Yes @classic33 ....dont you dare suggest welshie is an old fart.
She might be old(ish)
and she might fart
but dont accuse her of being an old fart.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't need a new mangle. The old one is still going strong. It's only 90 years old for goodness sake.



To put your bloomers through?


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes @classic33 ....dont you dare suggest welshie is an old fart.
> She might be old(ish)
> and she might fart
> but dont accuse her of being an old fart.



Probably true though


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> To put your bloomers through?




It takes a bit of effort to get them through it.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2019)

Well I played crap golf today......I mean REALLY crap.
Just enjoyed chicken kiev with trimmings and a glass of wine.
Knackered now


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes @classic33 ....dont you dare suggest welshie is an old fart.
> She might be old(ish)
> and she might fart
> but dont accuse her of being an old fart.




You really know how to flatter a person.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You really know how to flatter a person.



There must be numerous ways that can be tried to win you over


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> To put your bloomers through?


When welshie left her bloomers here (in her rush to get away) I put them through a wash and (an attempted) spin.
Well, after all the neighbours were evactuated and environmental health had given us clearance it took us two days before they allowed us to return.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When welshie left her bloomers here (in her rush to get away) I put them through a wash and (an attempted) spin.
> Well, after all the neighbours were evactuated and environmental health had given us clearance it took us two days before they allowed us to return.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When welshie left her bloomers here (in her rush to get away) I put them through a wash and (an attempted) spin.
> Well, after all the neighbours were evactuated and environmental health had given us clearance it took us two days before they allowed us to return.



That was some achievement getting her to remove them and leave them for washing


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When welshie left her bloomers here (in her rush to get away) I put them through a wash and (an attempted) spin.
> Well, after all the neighbours were evactuated and environmental health had given us clearance it took us two days before they allowed us to return.


Do you not have a local airstrip? They would make a good windsock


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2019)

Well that was a bit of a disaster, we had a lovely day out at the Stratford Garden Centre, good company, nice meal, a bit of shopping, plants, cake and meat, got home looked out the kitchen window and found that our washing line had broken, all the washing I put out this morning all over the garden, fortunately it was all dry, a few bits will have to be sponged down when I iron it. Most of it is OK, but the sheets need washing again. I'll have to buy a new line tomorrow.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You really know how to flatter a person.


I insult most people but you are special


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you not have a local airstrip? They would make a good windsock




Oi you


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> That was some achievement getting her to remove them and leave them for washing


I have a smooth tongue


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have a smooth tongue



I bet


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have a smooth tongue


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you not have a local airstrip? They would make a good windsock


I could do with an old pair to make a new awning for my caravan.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Noooooo!



All is well. Logs cut and split. Still have a full complement of arms, legs and fingers.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> All is well. Logs cut and split. Still have a full complement of arms, legs and fingers.


Bit hard lose fingers when splitting. Legs, are another thing though.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2019)

It's quite balmy here though a bit of a breeze. So I've pulled on a lightweight jumper and I'm sat in the garden with a glass of red.

Contemplating life...........mine and others. Quite a good way to spend an hour or so.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's quite balmy here though a bit of a breeze. So I've pulled on a lightweight jumper and* I'm sat in the garden* with a glass of red.
> 
> Contemplating life...........mine and others. Quite a good way to spend an hour or so.


Resting those weary bones!

Thinking that maybe you should cut "that tree" next time.


----------



## screenman (29 Aug 2019)

Long swim this morning and 90 minutes on the bike this afternoon, life is great.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

screenman said:


> Long swim this morning and 90 minutes on the bike this afternoon, life is great.


You thought about taking up underwater cycling?


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2019)

Been talking to my Aunt in the states using Skype.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2019)

I think my Samsung galaxy tab is officially b******d. All I have is a black screen. I cant Turn it off, or see anything. 

Phew. Its back on again.


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Been talking to my Aunt in the states using Skype.


For some strange reason this came to mind.......


View: https://youtu.be/CYXJYQZ3FX0


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think my Samsung galaxy tab is officially b******d. All I have is a black screen. I cant Turn it off, or see anything.
> 
> Phew. Its back on again.


For now.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> For now.



Ever the optimistic I see Classic


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Ever the optimistic I see Classic


It's being so cheery...


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night MaryEllen


----------



## numbnuts (30 Aug 2019)

Mornng


----------



## screenman (30 Aug 2019)

Morning all another day has started, let us all enjoy it.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2019)

Morning. Why are we all up at this time when we are retired? Lol.

I've just had my coffee. We are in for a day of rain which hasn't quite arrived yet so think I'll head out shortly for a run before it does.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2019)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Goldy (30 Aug 2019)

Good morning 
I'm up early to cook the wifes breakfast before she goes to work.
Then its dog walk and a bike ride if it stays dryish


----------



## Goldy (30 Aug 2019)

I also have to deal with this beast my wife was given


----------



## Paulus (30 Aug 2019)

Morning all fellow members. Today will be a mix of dog walking, cycling and domestics . Plus an ale or three later on with the escape committee members, two of whom I have known since we started school together in 1963.


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> View attachment 482573
> I also have to deal with this beast my wife was given


What size batteries does that take?


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> What size batteries does that take?


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2019)

morning folks


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2019)

I have risen!

Muttley walked, contemplating breakfast. Not a huge breakfast eater and I can't decide if I'm hungry or not, and by the time I've decided itll doubtless be lunchtime anyway...


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> View attachment 482573
> I also have to deal with this beast my wife was given


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow members. Today will be a mix of dog walking, cycling and domestics . Plus an ale or three later on with the escape committee members, two of whom I have known since we started school together in 1963.


You are just a kid!!! By 1961 I was working full time


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2019)

That was hard work this morning. I used to be quite good at going up hills before I damaged my back and had sciatica too often. It's just a slow slog now but made it without walking. That's about the best I can hope for these days. Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are just a kid!!! By 1961 I was working full time



1972 for me.


----------



## Mart44 (30 Aug 2019)

Good morning - Going on the train to Reading today. Into the town to start with and then on to Caversham for a stroll along the banks of the Thames. Should be an OK day. The friends who are staying with us haven't ever been to Reading, so a day out for all of us.


----------



## Goldy (30 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are just a kid!!! By 1961 I was working full time


I started work in 1977, I just look old


----------



## Goldy (30 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> What size batteries does that take?


It comes with its own generator


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2019)

Good day one and all. It's full, grey and breezy but feels quite warm. Not a great sleep and feel a bit bog eyed. Where did that expression come from?

Trying to decide if our scales are working. Lost 0.75kg overnight. Tried again 30 minutes later and had gained 0.6kg without eating. Weighed breakfast and tried again and gained another 0.5kg which is the weight of what I had eaten. Weird. New battery and calibration later by weighing something with a known weight.

Riding in 15 minutes...byeeeee


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> I started work in 1977, I just look old



First full time job 1967, had a paper round before that, 15 bob a week, the longest round in the shop.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2019)

Morning all.
Like Drago I am not much into breakfast but have to eat it if I am going to ride or golf etc.
Today i am putting the bike on the car and heading off to New Brighton. The plan is to drop Mrs D and her aunty off so they can tootle round the shops and cafe while I do a 30 miler to Hoylake & Parkgate along the front. I say plan as its quite windy here and you can be sure it will be twice as strong over there. No rain forcast but jacket will be in my pocket.
If its warm I will grab some chips or maybe an ice cream from one of the famous parlours at Parkgate.
Home for late afternoon for a well earned beer


----------



## GM (30 Aug 2019)

Morning all. Giving the bike a bit of TLC this morning, getting it ready for tonight's FNRttC. Looking forward to this as it's about 18 months since did the last one. Getting my head down this afternoon to make up for the missed sleep.





Dave7 said:


> You are just a kid!!! By 1961 I was working full time



September 1964 for me, and £3.16.10 pence my first weeks wages.


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> 1972 for me.


1971 for me.


----------



## gavroche (30 Aug 2019)

Good morning all. Still in bed but no Bike ride today. Recovering from 28 miles ride yesterday which was hard: very windy and lots of hills so legs still tired, beside it is still very windy today. No idea what I am doing today apart from a bit of DIY. My wife is going to have her hair done this morning. I will probably wash both cars for something to do as well. 
I started work during summer holidays in 1964 as a telegram boy in July and August but full time in 1967 in a tobacco factory before doing my compulsory military service for 13 months as a mechanic on tanks 1969. 
Where has the time gone?


----------



## numbnuts (30 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


Dough


----------



## Goldy (30 Aug 2019)

Dog walked, breakfast consumed now off to have a look round the antique and collectors market, there's sometimes a few bike bits about.


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2019)

Off out somewhere nice this morning for a bit of shopping/doggie walking/sightseeing/pub lunching.
Back to the caravan mid afternoon to await the arrival of our bestest mates in their camper van. Barbeque tonight and plenty of wine.
Off to posh wedding tomorrow, where other bestest mate's daughter is getting hitched.


----------



## postman (30 Aug 2019)

Once the Postman has been with Mrs P's e bay order.I am going out.Birthday card for Mrs P's Sunday birthday.Train tickets for my break on the East coast.Some flowers for Mrs P at bus ride to Otley to pick up my birthday pressie to myself Feb 4th i have had made a polo shirt with a beer label OLD BOB as a crest.Got a lot to do,so come on Postie get yer bum around here fast.


----------



## postman (30 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off out somewhere nice this morning for a bit of shopping/doggie walking/sightseeing/pub lunching.
> Back to the caravan mid afternoon to await the arrival of our bestest mates in their camper van. Barbeque tonight and plenty of wine.
> Off to posh wedding tomorrow, where other bestest mate's daughter is getting hitched.



Go on tell me you have bought her a tow bar from 'Alfords.


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2019)

My Good Lady walked into the lounge just now and something moved down near the door, a quick look revealed one of our resident grasshoppers sat on the carpet in the middle of the room. I managed to catch it using a glass and a piece of cardboard and it's now been evicted.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2019)

Emergency - I think weve run out of Marmite!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Emergency - I think weve run out of Marmite!


Tried it once......never again. It’s true what they say about Marmite. You either love it or hate it. I thought it was horrible.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2019)

It's what keeps me so young and muscular.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> It's what keeps me so young and muscular.




And full of BS.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2019)

Afternoon all. Mr WD is outside tinkering with something. I am knitting something. It is getting rather blowy here now.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And full of BS.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And full of BS.



Which reminds me Weshlie, have you found the Y fronts I left at your place when I had to shinny down the drainpipe in a hurry? You'll know them when you see them cos they look as if they've been smeared in Marmite.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2019)

QUOTE="Drago, post: 5723504, member: 22751"]Which reminds me Weshlie, have you found the Y fronts I left at your place when I had to shinny down the drainpipe in a hurry? You'll know them when you see them cos they look as if they've been smeared in Marmite.[/QUOTE]
I borrowed them to cover my running route this morning. Lol


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And full of BS.


Nah - that'd be Bovril.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I borrowed them to cover my running route this morning. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 482612



That looks like a flaccid thingy!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Which reminds me Weshlie, have you found the Y fronts I left at your place when I had to shinny down the drainpipe in a hurry? You'll know them when you see them cos they look as if they've been smeared in Marmite.




You are disgusting, but you know that already. 



Mo1959 said:


> QUOTE="Drago, post: 5723504, member: 22751"]Which reminds me Weshlie, have you found the Y fronts I left at your place when I had to shinny down the drainpipe in a hurry? You'll know them when you see them cos they look as if they've been smeared in Marmite.


I borrowed them to cover my running route this morning. Lol



View attachment 482612
[/QUOTE]


Mo is trying to tell us something maybe?


----------



## Goldy (30 Aug 2019)

Just back from todays ride, followed last week's off rd route but walked round the muddy rut this time instead of trying to swim it


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2019)

Well had a good ride but the Wahoo battery ran out five miles from home. This could be the ride that never happened.

Quick brew and then cutting and splitting logs for a couple of hours.

Hopefully Mrs P has a plan for tea. I've done it for the last 6 days!!


----------



## numbnuts (30 Aug 2019)

Just a quick 12 miles today to see if the council had picked up the fly tip that was reported on the local paper, it was all gone and they even swept up as there was a lot of glass dumped, well done council


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2019)

I  my Wahoo - ride still there. 59.5, 3600 feet 14.7avg. It was my route and a new one for the FFU which all seemed to enjoy.

Happy days!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I  my Wahoo - ride still there. 59.5, 3600 feet 14.7avg. It was my route and a new one for the FFU which all seemed to enjoy.
> 
> Happy days!




Can you SPEAK English


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Can you SPEAK English



Wahoo = cycle computer
FFU = Friday Fry Up
= ask @Dave7 

The Friday ride became known as this because when it started most people had a full English at the cafe - never me as I worked then. Rare to see anyone having a breakfast these days. Occasional bacon barn.


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2019)

Friends arrived on site at 1pm. Lot of beer consumed since then.
Urgent afternoon nap required!


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Wahoo = cycle computer
> FFU = Friday Fry Up
> = ask @Dave7
> 
> The Friday ride became known as this because when it started most people had a full English at the cafe - never me as I worked then. Rare to see anyone having a breakfast these days. Occasional bacon barn.


59.5 = distance in metres
3600 feet = wonky metres to feet conversion
14.7avg = time in seconds for every 10 metres.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2019)

Miles, always miles


----------



## postman (30 Aug 2019)

Good Crieff i spent three days in Crieff twenty nine years ago,we were touring on our hunnymoon.


----------



## postman (30 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Emergency - I think weve run out of Marmite!



*n*
Good luck to you and your honest, plump face,
Great chieftain of the sausage race!
Above them all you take your place,
Stomach, tripe, or intestines:
Well are you worthy of a grace
As long as my arm.

The groaning trencher there you fill,
Your buttocks like a distant hill,
Your pin would help to mend a mill
In time of need,
While through your pores the dews distill
Like amber bead.

His knife see rustic Labour wipe,
And cut you up with ready slight,
Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
Like any ditch;
And then, O what a glorious sight,
Warm steaming, rich!

Then spoon for spoon, the stretch and strive:
Devil take the hindmost, on they drive,
Till all their well swollen bellies by-and-by
Are bent like drums;
Then old head of the table, most like to burst, 
'The grace!' hums.

Is there that over his French ragout,
Or olio that would sicken a sow,
Or fricassee would make her vomit
With perfect disgust,
Looks down with sneering, scornful view
On such a dinner?

Poor devil! see him over his trash,
As feeble as a withered rush,
His thin legs a good whip-lash,
His fist a nut;
Through bloody flood or field to dash,
O how unfit.

But mark the Rustic,marmite-fed,
The trembling earth resounds his tread,
Clap in his ample fist a blade,
He'll make it whistle;
And legs, and arms, and heads will cut off
Like the heads of thistles.

You powers, who make mankind your care,
And dish them out their bill of fare,
Old Scotland wants no watery stuff,
That splashes in small wooden dishes;
But if you wish her grateful prayer, 
Give her Marmite.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. Still in bed but no Bike ride today. Recovering from 28 miles ride yesterday which was hard: very windy and lots of hills so legs still tired, beside it is still very windy today. No idea what I am doing today apart from a bit of DIY. My wife is going to have her hair done this morning. I will probably wash both cars for something to do as well.
> I started work during summer holidays in 1964 as a telegram boy in July and August but full time in 1967 in a tobacco factory before doing my compulsory military service for 13 months as a mechanic on tanks 1969.
> Where has the time gone?


Which tobacco company?
Where was it ?


----------



## gavroche (30 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Which tobacco company?
> Where wasit ?


A French one called SEITA. They used to make Gauloises , Gitanes and pipe tobacco. The factory has gone now and is replaced by a supermarket. In Orleans by the way.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> It's what keeps me so young and muscular.


My Mrs D likes marmite. She is also muscular. Maybe something in that


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2019)

Got my ride in but WOW it was windy on the wirral coast.....gusting over 20 mph and right in my face on the way out (fortunately quite warm though and no rain). I was spinning and averaging 8mph going out. On the way back I virtually 'flew'.
It was slow and I settled for a 20 miler.
Tide was high and washing over the sea wall.


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2019)

Early night tonight.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think my Samsung galaxy tab is officially b******d. All I have is a black screen. I cant Turn it off, or see anything.
> 
> Phew. Its back on again.



Been looking at stuff you shouldn't have


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Early night tonight.


Same time, this time last night.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> For now.



She might have been looking at naughty pictures


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Been looking at stuff you shouldn't have


Getting close up shots on the built in camera.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> What size batteries does that take?


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> QUOTE="Drago, post: 5723504, member: 22751"]Which reminds me Weshlie, have you found the Y fronts I left at your place when I had to shinny down the drainpipe in a hurry? You'll know them when you see them cos they look as if they've been smeared in Marmite.


I borrowed them to cover my running route this morning. Lol



View attachment 482612
[/QUOTE]

Did you plan that route Mo?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Been looking at stuff you shouldn't have


I sent her some nice photos but they are strictly between me and Welshie.


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> That looks like a flaccid thingy!



She's got a naughty mind


----------



## 172traindriver (30 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I sent her some nice photos but they are strictly between me and Welshie.



I hope she is controlling herself


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> She might have been looking at naughty pictures


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I hope she is controlling herself


it's difficult


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2019)

Night Johnhoy.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnhoy.


Night MaryEllen


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2019)

Good Morning. I've been tossing and turning since 2.30. No idea what the weather is like 

Hopefully I shall sleep after my brew.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've been tossing and turning since 2.30. No idea what the weather is like


It's poured all night here. Didn't sleep much myself and could hear it rattling down. Must be mad, but I'm still thinking about a little run. Only need a short one to complete the Strava climbing challenge for the month. Lol.


----------



## Slow But Determined (31 Aug 2019)

Bonjour everybody, early start this a.m. La Rochelle to Hendaye (last place in France before crossing into Spain) today. We are sauntering down avoiding toll roads and seeing the towns and villages.

Have stayed in La Rochelle for a couple of nights, lovely place but the price of a pint is eye watering!!!


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2019)

Morning all, off to Donny soon for brekkie and a bit of retail.


----------



## Goldy (31 Aug 2019)

Morning all 
Dog walk soon then market, off for a short ride to pick up a parcel from the sorting office. Then I have a 9lb marrow to deal with


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2019)

We were promised biblical rain, we've got very breezy, warm and clear skies, sun should be out soon.

Porridge next, empty dishwasher, ironing, tidy round and then a morning with the chainsaw.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2019)

Good morning folks. I did think it was going to be a calm day today but the wind has appeared from nowhere, and not not me..


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2019)

Morning all.
Terrible dreams last night, all revolving around a giant vibrator shaped like a marrow and a big pair of pink bloomers.
There must be a meaning to it .

For some stupid reason I went to bed late (for me) but still woke early. I feel like cr*p but enjoying a coffee while listening to Tony Blackburn.
Supposed to be riding later but I really dont feel like it......I will see how I am later.


----------



## Goldy (31 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> the wind has appeared from nowhere



That happened here but I think it was last night's curry


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2019)

Morning, no wind here or rain as yet just checked the weather no rain today


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2019)

I have risen!

Muttley walked,,cool and autumnal this morning.


----------



## Dirk (31 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Same time, this time last night.


Nah - 26 minutes earlier.


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, off out with the dog soon. MrsP and MissP are off to ST. Albans shopping later, so I may go to the Mitre after I have done my rounds of the local shops on my trusty bike. MissP's car was damaged in restaurant car park last night, the same door that was repaired only a couple of months back. The manger has the incident on CCTV, so missP will be onto the local plod for a chat and then the insurers.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2019)

Good morning folks, down the post office early this morning to pick up my new, shorter, stem. Stem now fitted, the angle was steeper than expected, looks strange, out for a ride in a bit to see how it feels, I'm hoping the more upright stance might be kinder to my back.


----------



## gavroche (31 Aug 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde. Obviously still in bed at this early time. My wife just asked me if I fancy going to Llandudno promenade at 8 o clock tonight to see a Honda Goldwing parade. Good idea I think, beats watching crap on tv. They are also on display all day. 
Windy and wet today so far.
Going to Beaumaris on Anglesey tomorrow to a food festival.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Obviously still in bed at this early time. My wife just asked me if I fancy going to Llandudno promenade at 8 o clock tonight to see a Honda Goldwing parade. Good idea I think, beats watching crap on tv. They are also on display all day.
> Windy and wet today so far.
> Going to Beaumaris on Anglesey tomorrow to a food festival.


We used to go to the one in Treaddur Bay (spelling). Got a bit samey though. We were introduced to Anglesey sea salt there which was a result.


----------



## Dirk (31 Aug 2019)

jhony said:


> hey everyone all is fine, I want to discuss with you something. recently I claim for an injury in London through to Lwaswood Claims company, it is a firm of claim broker so anyone tells, this firm is sufficient or not like a fraud in cases of fraud with clients so plz anyone who claims for injury through this company tells me or give me some suggestions.
> thank you.


Yeah......right.........
Feck off! 


View: https://youtu.be/duFierM1yDg


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Feck off!
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/duFierM1yDg


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Aug 2019)

Sorry about that folks. Looks like somebody wasn't paying attention when approving the new members. All sorted now.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Sorry about that folks. Looks like somebody wasn't paying attention when approving the new members. All sorted now.




It gave us something to laugh at for a couple of minutes. We are easily pleased.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2019)

Sat in the Pavilion cafe at Lighthorne with a tea and a teacake, interesting ride down, most of it into what feels like a force nine gale, a road closure, a diversion and a climb I haven't done for years, I don't remember it being that steep. The change in riding position feels good, like I'm part of the bike not perched on top.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



Obviously got a few then


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> it's difficult



I bet


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Sat in the Pavilion cafe at Lighthorne with a tea and a teacake, interesting ride down, most of it into what feels like a force nine gale, a road closure, a diversion and a climb I haven't done for years, I don't remember it being that steep. The change in riding position feels good, like I'm part of the bike not perched on top.



It was blowy first thing Dave. I went out at 06:30 and was riding into a fairly brisk south westerly, very similar to yesterdays ride.


----------



## slow scot (31 Aug 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Sorry about that folks. Looks like somebody wasn't paying attention when approving the new members. All sorted now.


Excuse my ignorance, but how do you spot non genuine new members? Is it purely from the somewhat garbled post? I'm not very computer savvy, so interested to find out.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. I did think it was going to be a calm day today but the wind has appeared from nowhere, and not not me..



Sure you're not telling lies?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Sure you're not telling lies?




Positive


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Terrible dreams last night, all revolving around a giant vibrator shaped like a marrow and a big pair of pink bloomers.
> There must be a meaning to it .
> 
> ...



Its the effect Welshie has on you


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> It was blowy first thing Dave. I went out at 06:30 and was riding into a fairly brisk south westerly, very similar to yesterdays ride.



It's been a common theme this year, I've lost track of the number of rides I've done with it blowing a hoolie, it's a lot.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Its the effect Welshie has on you


She has a lot of effects on me. Some at very inopportune and embarassing moments.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2019)

Mrs D's contract as a TA in the village school ended in July, and a friend sorted her some temp worm at milton keynes Hospital to keep her busy.

Well, shes just landed herself a job as PA to the principal at a large and prestigious secondary school about 6 miles from home. A serious boost in pay for her, on top of her police pension and disability cash, so it looms like shes turned a corner. Her new Volvo XC90 T8 arrives a week tomorrow, and work will be within easy all electric range, so that's another bonus for her. A month or so until my own XC90 arrives.

I've heard nothing about the part time job I applied for so it looms like I'll remain a professional layabouts for a while more.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> It's been a common theme this year, I've lost track of the number of rides I've done with it blowing a hoolie, it's a lot.



I would agree with you there Dave. I have often said to my friends that I reckon its been very windy this summer.


----------



## Goldy (31 Aug 2019)

Just back from a quick 6 Mile round trip to collect a parcel for Mrs Goldy, it's a tad breezy out there.
The parcel turned out to be a cassette Walkman for a play she's stage managing at the local theatre


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2019)

Well the promised biblical rain arrived, luckily I was in my woodshed stacking split logs. About 50% of my dried out wood logged now so hopefully finish next week.

I shall catch the bus to town for a haircut later #hateDVLA

Then I feel some chainsaw maintenance is desirable.

I've discovered Strictly is back next Saturday. I need to make the most of this evening as 13 weeks of Saturday night misery lies ahead.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2019)

Duller than the bathwater after I've scraped my Y fronts, but no rain...yet.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Aug 2019)

slow scot said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but how do you spot non genuine new members? Is it purely from the somewhat garbled post? I'm not very computer savvy, so interested to find out.


There are various ways to spot them. With this one, the standard of english and the spammy link were the obvious signs that would have made me bounce them but as a mod I've also got information to show that the post came from Pakistan which is a fairly common source of spam.

You start to see patterns after a while and it's possible to pick out potential spammers from Russia or India just from the names they choose.


----------



## Dirk (31 Aug 2019)

Right! Off to posh wedding now - I might be some time............


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Right! Off to posh wedding now - I might be some time............



Anywhere nice?


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Right! Off to posh wedding now - I might be some time............



...in bed with the bridesmaids.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2019)

We are having a lamb dinner today..a grandson has invited himself as well. . Good job we have enough


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> There are various ways to spot them. With this one, the standard of english and the spammy link were the obvious signs that would have made me bouce them but as a mod I've also information to show that the post came from Pakistan which is a fairly common source of spam.
> 
> You start to see patterns after a while and it's possible to pick out potential spammers from Russia or India just from the names they choose.


Well, I went on that link and will have you know its absolutely genuine.
I left my bank details and am now waiting for my free gift.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> ...in bed with the bridesmaids.


There are seven bridesmaids


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having a lamb dinner today..a grandson has invited himself as well. . Good job we have enough



Nick it from out the field?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Nick it from out the field?




No. Morrisons own (and not nicked either)


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> There are seven bridesmaids



That will keep him busy......hope he's popped a little blue pill


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well, I went on that link and will have you know its absolutely genuine.
> I left my bank details and am now waiting for my free gift.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2019)

I got back about half one with 53miles on. it rained a one point, but only a shower, it was just starting to spit again as I rolled up to the house, just a very blowey ride, one of those where you never seemed to got a tail wind. On the way out I decided to ride through Cubbinton and Offchurch then ride down the welsh Road, I got to the Fosseway and the Welsh Road was closed so I had to turn onto the Fosseway then turn through Ufton, I'd forgotten how steep that climb was, continued passed Harbury and used the farm road to Chesterton, lots of free range sheep on the lane, I had to stop at one point and herd a group off the road so I could continue, then use the gated road to the Lighthorne and the cafe, the cafe is in a cricket Pavilion over looking a cricket pitch. On the way back I rode past the Chesterton windmill, past Harbury, through Bascott Heath to Long Itchington and through Hunningham and on to the Leamington road where I turned right through Ryton and Wolston to ride into Coventry through Brandon and Binley Woods then across the city home. The juries out on the new stem, I was comfortable and the change in position didn't slow me down but I'll do a few rides on it before I make my mind up about it.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2019)

The weatherman lied we has  still the roof don't leak


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2019)

Just got back from a 20 miler, with a stop at Waitrose on the way back for stores. Many reduced items, plus I had a voucher for a further £4 off when spending over £20. Front and rear panniers came in handy as I bought quite a lot, still only £22 with the voucher. Stopped at the Mitre for a few ales so all in all just about even.


----------



## roadrash (31 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> gonna have to call at Llandudno , best pork pies I have ever tasted form a deli called the hambone in Llandudno
> 
> 
> 
> ...













I do have three more though


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2019)

We have just enjoyed chicken garlic curry with rice and naan.
I also forced a pint of Speckled Hen down and am about to enjoy another


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2019)

Well I recon I've got my balance about right this month, I've ridden 484 miles and driven 405 miles.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Well I recon I've got my balance about right this month, I've ridden 484 miles and driven 405 miles.


I've driven 92 miles and triked 160 miles


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2019)

Ridden 646 miles and driven 0 #hateDVLA

Off to see Mrs Lowry and Son in 30 minutes or so


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2019)

I have driven more than I have been on my bike. Then again I am a taxi service .


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've driven 92 miles and triked 160 miles



Well done


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have driven more than I have been on my bike. Then again I am a taxi service .




As I am.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Ridden 646 miles and driven 0 #hateDVLA
> 
> Off to see Mrs Lowry and Son in 30 minutes or so



Well done, are you any closer to getting you're license sorted?


----------



## Goldy (31 Aug 2019)

Biked about 50 miles driven 0 but then I haven't had a licence since 2014 and only just starting riding recently


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Biked about 50 miles driven 0 but then I haven't had a licence since 2014 and only just starting riding recently



Well done.


----------



## slow scot (31 Aug 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> There are various ways to spot them. With this one, the standard of english and the spammy link were the obvious signs that would have made me bounce them but as a mod I've also got information to show that the post came from Pakistan which is a fairly common source of spam.
> 
> You start to see patterns after a while and it's possible to pick out potential spammers from Russia or India just from the names they choose.


Much obliged for the response. Do they hope to gain in some way once they're accepted as members? I'm not asking for devious reasons, just curious!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2019)

slow scot said:


> Much obliged for the response. Do they hope to gain in some way once they're accepted as members? I'm not asking for devious reasons, just curious!




All they want to do is advertise. They are not Interested in being a member. 

As they say, no publicity is bad publicity. They live In hope that they can go under the radar and that their post won't be removed.


----------



## slow scot (31 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> All they want to do is advertise. They are not Interested in being a member.
> 
> As they say, no publicity is bad publicity. They live In hope that they can go under the radar and that their post won't be removed.


Thanks!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Aug 2019)

slow scot said:


> Much obliged for the response. Do they hope to gain in some way once they're accepted as members? I'm not asking for devious reasons, just curious!


The common factor is that they all want to link you to another site.

It might be that they are trying to promote their own website or that they are getting paid a commision to get somebody elses link onto as many other places round the web as possible. It can be more sinister though - trying to direct you to a site that will load a virus or other undesirable program such as a cryptocurrency miner onto your machine.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2019)

Trust no one on the interweb, particularly that dodgy looking Dirk chappie.


----------



## roadrash (31 Aug 2019)

is that the chap that masquerades as an alcoholic pikey pensioner


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> *Trust no one on the interweb*, particularly that dodgy looking Dirk chappie.


And make sure you've got a good firewall.

Here's mine:


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> is that the chap that masquerades as an alcoholic pikey pensioner


Thats the one.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats the one.


That the real reason he doesn't stay in one place for too long.


----------



## 172traindriver (31 Aug 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have driven more than I have been on my bike. Then again I am a taxi service .



Babs Cabs?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Babs Cabs?


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Well done, are you any closer to getting you're license sorted?



Sadly not Dave, thanks for asking. My current fear is my consultant, if asked, will have to say he has not seen me since I left hospital. Long story with good reason and no fault of the NHS. My licence was revoked because I had a drain inserted in my head - no other medical reason. The drain was removed before I left hospital therefore after my six month without driving I should get it back automatically but the DVLA don't seem to get that!!


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Sadly not Dave, thanks for asking. My current fear is my consultant, if asked, will have to say he has not seen me since I left hospital. Long story with good reason and no fault of the NHS. My licence was revoked because I had a drain inserted in my head - no other medical reason. The drain was removed before I left hospital therefore after my six month without driving I should get it back automatically but the DVLA don't seem to get that!!


Tell them to phone the ward you were on to speak to you.

Rules seem to have changed, or the yougov site requires updating
https://www.gov.uk/epilepsy-and-driving

I'd be up to three years, from the previous one year free.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2019)

More positively we went to see Mrs Lowry and Son this evening. It is an outstanding film fairly obviously about the relationship between Lowry and his mother. I would recommend it to you all. Tissues are optional but advised.

Trapped is a word to describe myself over the last seven months. Without a licence I am entirely dependent on others to do most things. It will sound a little daft but I found myself able to empathise very closely with everything Timothy Spall depicted as Lowry. It is a very, very good film........and entirely filmed in Lancashire.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Sadly not Dave, thanks for asking. My current fear is my consultant, if asked, will have to say he has not seen me since I left hospital. Long story with good reason and no fault of the NHS. My licence was revoked because I had a drain inserted in my head - no other medical reason. The drain was removed before I left hospital therefore after my six month without driving I should get it back automatically but the DVLA don't seem to get that!!



These people don't hurry themselves, you're just another name on their list. We've noticed this dealing with doctors and hospitals over the last couple of years.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> More positively we went to see Mrs Lowry and Son this evening. It is an outstanding film fairly obviously about the relationship between Lowry and his mother. I would recommend it to you all. Tissues are optional but advised.
> 
> Trapped is a word to describe myself over the last seven months. Without a licence I am entirely dependent on others to do most things. It will sound a little daft but I found myself able to empathise very closely with everything Timothy Spall depicted as Lowry. It is a very, very good film........[B¤and entirely filmed in Lancashire.[/B]


Even his spell in Whitby?


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Even his spell in Whitby?



Not a part of this film classic. Everything was based around his time in Pendlebury.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> These people don't hurry themselves, you're just another name on their list. We've noticed this dealing with doctors and hospitals over the last couple of years.



Yes I understand the sentiment but in the case of the NHS feel the people are not to blame. When we really need the NHS they pull out all the stops. The problem is these days the NHS only haS the funds to deal with the critical stuff. Trying to move myself up the list for an angiogram which is five months overdue is impossible.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

@PaulSB, would you be bothered if I asked if there was anything that you could do. Local, to me, epilepsy support group will be meeting on Thursday. Can't think of a better place to ask.

The yougov page linked to has a form you can download, fill and return to ask for your liscence back. Shouldn't have to be done, automatic system, but it takes another argument from them.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2019)

Write to your MP about it. They haven't got much else to do at the moment, so getting on the case for their parishioners should be swift.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Write to your MP about it. They haven't got much else to do at the moment, so getting on the case for their parishioners should be swift.


Mine wouldn't!

I nearly had them thrown out/ejected from the count for using her phone and camera, whilst standing under a sign that said not to do what she was doing.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2019)

Mine is Andrea Leadsom. Nuff said.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Mine is Andrea Leadsom. Nuff said.


This is the guilty party yer honour


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2019)

Oh dear, no wonder Keith Vaz turned the way he did.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Oh dear, no wonder Keith Vaz turned the way he did.


She was one of those that tried to "depose Corbyn", and failed.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2019)

Oh, she's not all bad then, just inept.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2019)

Right, night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, night Johnboy.


Night MaryElle


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2019)

Good morning. By jove, it's a cold start to the day. Brrrr


----------



## Goldy (1 Sep 2019)

Morning all. 
A day of batch cooking for me
Beef casserole already in the slow cooker, curry to make later a pasta dish of some description all containing marrow plus a roast for Mrs G.


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2019)

Morning guys 'n gals. 

Phew! That was a wedding and a half!
I dread to think how much that cost my mate.
What do you recon?
Hire of 10 bedroom grade 2 listed manor house from Friday to Monday with exclusive use of all facilities.
Hire of wedding organisers - huge marquee, bar, wedding breakfast, lunch and supper plus a bar. Disco. Hire of suits for pageboy's, best man, groom et al. Bride's 3 grand wedding dress. Photographer on hand all day. Taxis for those guests staying nearby. Bed and breakfast for other close family who they couldn't find room for in the manor house. Etc, etc. The list is endless.
It was a good do with nice weather all day, marred only by a downpour between 12.30 and 1pm.
The ceremony was at 12.45.............
The young couple are off to Kenya for two weeks on Tuesday for their honeymoon.
My mate is probably looking at his bank balance.


----------



## aferris2 (1 Sep 2019)

Afternoon all from a sunny Sydney. 20C today and not a cloud in sight. Been busy getting mobiles on to the local network. Bank to be sorted out tomorrow. Then all we need to do is find a campervan and we can begin our travels. Life is hard


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> a pasta dish of some description all containing marrow


I hope you remembered to take the batteries out.


----------



## GM (1 Sep 2019)

Morning all. Just getting back to normal after the brilliant Friday Night Ride to the Coast, it was a cracker!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2019)

Piddling down here and very gray.
Its a very "what should I do" type of day.
I know I have to nip to Aldi..... whoopdedoo .
I have very little energy as Mrs D forced alcohol down me while I watched Liverpool win 3 nil.
Hopefully a hot shower will waken me up.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2019)

Morning. Bright but a bit fresh here this morning. Took the chance of an early spin. Nearly 40 miles. Plenty these days. Tucking in to a lovely big bowl of porridge now.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2669332018


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Piddling down here and very gray.
> Its a very "what should I do" type of day.
> I know I have to nip to Aldi..... whoopdedoo .
> I have very little energy as Mrs D forced alcohol down me while I watched Liverpool win 3 nil.
> *Hopefully a hot shower will waken me up.*


Ice cold bath will.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2019)

Not very nice here. Cold, damp and rain on and off. A day for slobbing around I think.


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2019)

Off to pick up doggie from the kennels after her overnight stay whilst we were at the wedding.
All back to normal today.


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2019)

I have risen!

Muttley walked, breakfast consumed.


----------



## dickyknees (1 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bright but a bit fresh here this morning. Took the chance of an early spin. Nearly 40 miles. Plenty these days. Tucking in to a lovely big bowl of porridge now.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2669332018



That’s a brilliant average speed!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not very nice here. Cold, damp and rain on and off. A day for slobbing around I think.


I can see you in my mind, lounging around wearing just
Oh oh oh dear, sorry, I have to go


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2019)

dickyknees said:


> That’s a brilliant average speed!


It's a flattish route so a bit faster than usual. I should really have stopped for some photos as it's so nice round there.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off to pick up doggie from the kennels after her overnight stay whilst we were at the wedding.
> All back to normal today.


I hope your friends picked up the kennel costs as well as all the rest of the rooms


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I hope your friends picked up the kennel costs as well as all the rest of the rooms


They have.
In the Old Spot, Dursley for a bit of rehydration after the doggie walk.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> They have.
> In the Old Spot, Dursley for a bit of rehydration after the doggie walk.
> View attachment 482926


You'll be going to the barbeque, I take it?


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll be going to the barbeque, I take it?


We're having one back at the van later.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> We're having one back at the van later.


And a barbeque as well.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2019)

Good Afternoon. Windy, chilly and showers. Slept in!!!! Eight hours straight sleep. Unheard of. I almost missed the ride.

67 miles today. 4000 feet and 15.7avg. I got a PB on the infamous Birdy Brow by two minutes. One of Lancashire's brutal climbs.

While stopped at the bottom waiting for the group I stepped back, tripped over a kerbstone and ended up flat on my back with bike on chest. Not my finest moment.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good Afternoon. Windy, chilly and showers. Slept in!!!! Eight hours straight sleep. Unheard of. I almost missed the ride.
> 
> 67 miles today. 4000 feet and 15.7avg. I got a PB on the infamous Birdy Brow by two minutes. One of Lancashire's brutal climbs.
> 
> While stopped at the bottom waiting for the group I stepped back, tripped over a kerbstone and* ended up flat on my back with bike on chest.* Not my finest moment.


How big is your bike, to land on yer chest.


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not very nice here. Cold, damp and rain on and off. A day for slobbing around I think.




sunny and warm here in Caernarfon


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2019)

and I haven't seen any ebike riding welsh dragons


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> and I haven't seen any ebike riding welsh dragons


I dont live around there. And we have fun as well now.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> and I haven't seen any ebike riding welsh dragons


She's taken the train


----------



## Slow But Determined (1 Sep 2019)

Last night spent in Hendaye, France, wallet took another battering circa 10 euros for a pint and a half. Pulled up tonight halfway down Spain, a nice room for less than 40 euros. After nine hours at the wheel enjoying a nice pint at 2 euros, served in one of the old dimple glasses!!!

Just 400 km tomorrow to our destination in Portugal.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2019)

I haven't done a lot today, family round this morning, I've cleaned the car this afternoon. I'm cooking roast pork, jacket potatoes and mixed veg for tea, after tea I'm watching the F1 highlights.


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2019)

Sitting outside the van, chillin' out with a glass of cold white wine and watching the gliders from Coaley Peak circling overhead.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2019)

Just got off the turbo.


----------



## Goldy (1 Sep 2019)

Today I have been mostly cooking, just finishing roast lamb for Mrs G's dinner


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bright but a bit fresh here this morning. Took the chance of an early spin. Nearly 40 miles. Plenty these days. Tucking in to a lovely big bowl of porridge now.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2669332018



That's impressive. Always nice to pick up PBs Mo.


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2019)

chillin in a cabin in the woods before we go back to wigan pier tomorrow


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> @PaulSB, would you be bothered if I asked if there was anything that you could do. Local, to me, epilepsy support group will be meeting on Thursday. Can't think of a better place to ask.
> 
> The yougov page linked to has a form you can download, fill and return to ask for your liscence back. Shouldn't have to be done, automatic system, but it takes another argument from them.



Apologies to everyone else for this one.

Sorry classic I've been a bit hectic the last 24 hours.

It would be a great help if you could ask around. I think it's probably a general question about what to do when DVLA are being very slow. A bit of background for you

As you know I'm epileptic but I've only fitted four times in 50 years. I'm fortunate I know and control my triggers. I lost my licence in 2011 following a grand mal. Got it back exactly on time. I don't think this relevant to today.

Currently my licence was revoked for six months following the insertion of an extra ventricular drain (EVD) to reduce swelling of the brain. This was removed in early February before I left hospital.

DVLA advised I should apply for my licence in early June. DVLA also requested a GP letter which I sent. It 100% stated me fit to drive.

July 31st I phoned DVLA and was told they had written to my consultant that day - seven weeks after my application. The target for issuing a driving licence is six weeks.

I put in an official complaint detailing the whole saga.

I phoned last week to be told I am now on the "highest priority" list. I couldn't get DVLA to give me a timescale for a reply.

The specific reason stated in a DVLA letter for revoking my licence is the EVD. My view is the licence should now be issued.

Any help you can offer would be very gratefully received as not driving is having a big impact on life.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Apologies to everyone else for this one.
> 
> Sorry classic I've been a bit hectic the last 24 hours.
> 
> ...


Hectic, you said you nearly slept in this morning!

I'll ask on Thursday and let you know what they say.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hectic, you said you nearly slept in this morning!
> 
> I'll ask on Thursday and let you know what they say.



That's partly why it's been hectic!


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night MaryElle


----------



## gavroche (1 Sep 2019)

We went to the food festival in Beaumaris and had a great time despite some showers. Johnny Vegas was there and he went on stage and sung two songs. 
I think he should stick to comedy or acting as it was painful to listen to him cos he can't sing!! He sounds awful and we were glad we were some way away from the stage. We finished the evening with a meal in a restaurant overlooking the Menai Strait.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> We went to the food festival in Beaumaris and had a great time despite some showers. Johnny Vegas was there and he went on stage and sung two songs.
> I think he should stick to comedy or acting as it was painful to listen to him cos he can't sing!! He sounds awful and we were glad we were some way away from the stage. We finished the evening with a meal in a restaurant overlooking the Menai Strait.


Did he drive you to the bar though.


----------



## aferris2 (1 Sep 2019)

Morning all! 08:49 here and its bright and sunny.
Heading up to Newcastle today.
Here's a view from our front door


----------



## Goldy (2 Sep 2019)

Morning all 
Mrs G's breakfast cooked, her work lunch done. Looking quite good outside dog walk soon then pick a route for todays off rd adventure, may try the canal towpath today


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2019)

Morning folks. We have a decidedly Autumnal feel to the weather this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2019)

Hello world. Feels and looks a bit like autumn. Grey blue sky and some sun. No breeze. Ride starts at 9.30 today. Forecast is 35% chance of rain at 12.00, will probably still be an hour from home. 

There was discussion about lighting the fire last night. It was chilly.

Club kit night this evening. Can't say I'm particularly enthusiastic about it for once.


----------



## Paulus (2 Sep 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, nice and bright, if a little cool. The dog has been sick on the rug downstairs over night. My son fed her too much BBQ meat yesterday. She does have a bit of a delicate stomach. After she has been walked I shall do some grass cutting and general tidying up in the garden. Then out on the bike for a few miles this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2019)

morning folks, nothing planned for today, I've got to catch up with the ironing at some point, but apart from that and a trip down the club tonight nothing to do.


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2019)

I have risen!

Muttley walked. Contemplating a forest hump and a cup,of Clooneys.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2019)

Doing stuff today.
Moving on to Cheddar tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2019)

I have just given my Lavender Bush a good trim. It's all set for the winter now.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just given my Lavender Bush a good trim. It's all set for the winter now.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Muttley walked. Contemplating a forest hump and a cup,of Clooneys.


You will have a hump in the forrest
Dont get those pine needles stuck in your y fronts.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just given my Lavender Bush a good trim. It's all set for the winter now.


I like to see a nicely trimmed bush


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just given my Lavender Bush a good trim. It's all set for the winter now.



I gave my lavender hedge a trim about a week ago.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2019)

Also autumnal here. 
A slack day after so much activity yesterday.... all that football, golf and cycling on tv. 
Breckie will be fresh fruit eg nectarine, apple, strawbobs and nana with yogurt.
Its bed changing day, my favourite job  I swear that bl**dy duvet is alive!!
Rain heading this way later.....I will save my ride till tomorrow


----------



## Goldy (2 Sep 2019)

Nice and sunny but a bit chilly on the walk this morning, maybe an extra layer on for todays ride


----------



## Cavalol (2 Sep 2019)

Good morning, everyone. Had a great few days recently, the usual merry-go-round of mucking about with terrible cars, and buying the pinkest possible flame red Vauxhall Astra in Britain. Yesterday though was Cholmondely (Cholmondely?) Castle classic car show, so I took the Jag.
It repaid me by doing what old British cars do, mostly by some of the water deciding it shouldn't be in the radiator any longer, thus escaping from a hole, but also 'rewarding' my wallet with this MPG figure in the queue on the way in...







I think I might cry now.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I like to see a nicely trimmed bush


Especially a fragrant one......


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2019)

Feeling a bit crap and fluey again today. Just had a eureka moment, and it turns out that is one of the side effects of amitriptyline. Oh joy.

@Cavalol, many moons ago my brother had an XJ40 shape 3.6. Nothing worked, and one day the dash display decided to go south as well. I offered to take a look, and sure enough dismantling and resoldering the circuit board behind the instruments caused everything to spring back to life. For the first time since he owned the car everything worked, although neither of us quite understood what a great job I'd done.

He came to collect it, and was driving home, merrily stabbing buttons and rejoicing in having stuff miraculously happen. Unfortunately, the cruise control was now among one of those things that miraculously now worked and he inadvertently set it to about 60mph. If course, he didnt realise this and when he lifted off to slow down for a roundabout about the car merrily carried on as before. Not realising the cause and not having time to react he had no choice but the grip the seat with his buttocks and get across the roundabout about at 60, which he managed, probably on 2 wheels. I got a right sheety phone call off him once he arrived home!


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Also autumnal here.
> *A slack day *after so much activity yesterday.... all that football, golf and cycling on tv.
> Breckie will be fresh fruit eg nectarine, apple, strawbobs and nana with yogurt.
> Its bed changing day, my favourite job  I swear that bl**dy duvet is alive!!
> Rain heading this way later.....I will save my ride till tomorrow


Top or Bottom?


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Good morning, everyone. Had a great few days recently, the usual merry-go-round of mucking about with terrible cars, and buying the pinkest possible flame red Vauxhall Astra in Britain. Yesterday though was Cholmondely (Cholmondely?) Castle classic car show, so I took the Jag.
> *It repaid me by doing what old British cars do, mostly by some of the water deciding it shouldn't be in the radiator any longer,* thus escaping from a hole, but also 'rewarding' my wallet with this MPG figure in the queue on the way in...
> 
> View attachment 483124
> ...


Did tha not try the egg.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Top or Bottom?


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Ahem


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ahem
> View attachment 483135


Not so bad since I started running!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Top or Bottom?


???


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2019)

Afternoon and No I haven't just got up


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> ???


Just above 'ebden Bridge


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Afternoon and No I haven't just got up


We believe you.
No, really, honestly we believe you


----------



## Goldy (2 Sep 2019)

Interesting ride along the canal, bit overgrown in places.......... Bloody stinging nettles 
Back in time for Bargain Hunt


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2019)

Voice almost gone...nose snotted up...Y fronts straining...


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Voice almost gone...nose snotted up...Y fronts straining...


Are all three events going to collide?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Are all three events going to collide?


What a swell party this is.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Voice almost gone...nose snotted up...Y fronts straining...


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2019)

Blowy out there now with rain blowing through too. I have one of these salt lamps on the table beside me that’s on all the time. It’s flickered a couple of times. Maybe a power cut soon. Think I’ll stick the jacket on and have a wander soon.


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Sep 2019)

This place was overlooked by the advent of the 21st century. I've had several minutes of phone and Internet for the last 7 days. Orange finally sent a man to tinker with the cable from the pole. So confident was he on completion of the work that he left me his number to ring if it went down again.
Difficult to phone someone when your phone don't work. So I have my 2 Mbs connection back and am able to watch YouTube vids at 720p with just occasional buffering. I really don't miss the fibre connection I used in blighty, honestly


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ahem
> View attachment 483135



Just outside Holmfirth - Last of the Summer Wine country - there is a village called Upperthong. Cheered me up no end on a long, wet day on a tour of the Pennine Cycleway.

There's also a Netherthong and Thongsbridge.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2019)

Settling in for the evening with a couple of decent beers and a bit of light reading; Hawking's - 'A brief history of time' .


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2019)

back in wigan pier and surprise surprise its booked the cabin again for a weekend in october


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> back in wigan pier and surprise surprise its booked the cabin again for a weekend in october


Which year?


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2019)

this year.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> this year.




Stupid man


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2019)

ive been called worse..... usually by mrs roadrash


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2019)

I've got to the chapter where it explains why there's a black hole in @Drago 's Y Fronts.
Clever chap that Stephen Hawking.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've got to the chapter where it explains why there's a black hole in @Drago 's Y Fronts.
> Clever chap that Stephen Hawking.


Did you get past the Event Horizon.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just given my Lavender Bush a good trim. It's all set for the winter now.



Have you trimmed it back significantly?


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I like to see a nicely trimmed bush


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did you get past the Event Horizon.


Relatively......


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Relatively......


You're related to each other!!


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2019)

Night Jim Bob.
Phew! Going to bed with me mind full of quarks, black 'oles, neutron stars 'n dark matter..........doubt I'll sleep much worrying about the state of the universe.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.
> Phew! Going to bed with me mind full of quarks, black 'oles, neutron stars 'n dark matter..........doubt I'll sleep much worrying about the state of the universe.


String Theory?


----------



## Goldy (3 Sep 2019)

Morning all. 
Quiet day today, Slimming world this morning then cafe for breakfast, after that the world's my oyster but I'll probably end up doing chores as usual


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

Good morning folks. I can see sun


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

Well hello people. Another good night's sleep. I think that's three in a row. It's a bit breezy, grey skies but hinting at sun. Forecast is dry till 4.00pm but then increasingly heavy rain through the night.

Shortly I will trim and freeze beans I picked yesterday, then it's opthalmology to check eye pressure following two months of drops to reduce it and then probably more logging and splitting.

Club kit night, for which I'm responsible, was much better attended than I expected. Excellent news


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

I would welcome suggestions, polite ones , on what to do with excess kale, tomatoes, apples and courgettes. The late summer bounty is catching up with me!!!

We already have a year's supply of chutney!!!

I've heard kale soup is a thing? Anyone tried it??


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just outside Holmfirth - Last of the Summer Wine country - there is a village called Upperthong. Cheered me up no end on a long, wet day on a tour of the Pennine Cycleway.
> 
> There's also a Netherthong and Thongsbridge.


Broadbottom to the east of Glossop, nice village too.


----------



## Lee_M (3 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. I can see sun



Same here!

May take the MTB a couple of miles for a meeting I have in Wrexham


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2019)

good morning folks, off for a pedal in a bit, not sure of where to go yet, Sky Lark farm is favourite at the mo, haven't been there this year yet.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well hello people. Another good night's sleep. I think that's three in a row. It's a bit breezy, grey skies but hinting at sun. Forecast is dry till 4.00pm but then increasingly heavy rain through the night.
> 
> Shortly I will trim and freeze beans I picked yesterday, then it's opthalmology to check eye pressure following two months of drops to reduce it and then probably more logging and splitting.
> 
> Club kit night, for which I'm responsible, was much better attended than I expected. Excellent news


What is club kit night ? ie what happens?
Dont get too graphic as welshie is easily offended.


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2019)

@PaulSB - Kale and Cheddar soup. 

Moving on this morning to............Cheddar. 
Only about 60 miles of towing but with a few nadgerey bits. First time towing up Cheddar Gorge. Should be set up around lunchtime. Looks like the weather is going to hold out.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2019)

I have risen!

Muttley walked. Comtemplating a Clooneys. Mrs D has a routine Hossy appt this morning. I was going to tag along, but I'm still feeling Rooney and haven't got my voice back yet so jm staying home.


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2019)

Morning all fellow wheezers. Grey and cloudy here. All the usual things to be done. MrsP has run out of her favourite coffee pods so I am being sent on a mission to buy some. Gives me a chance for another bike ride.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

@Dirk - thank you. I shall look for a recipe.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I would welcome suggestions, polite ones , on what to do with excess kale, tomatoes, apples and courgettes. The late summer bounty is catching up with me!!!
> 
> We already have a year's supply of chutney!!!
> 
> I've heard kale soup is a thing? Anyone tried it??


I'll swap you your excess kale for my rainbow mix chard glut. Been a miserable year for tomatoes here, stop-start spring followed by 40C extended heat wave. Last year I harvested about 600 kg of tomatoes (gave most away to friends and neighbours) with 90 something plants allowed to grow full height This year I have about 40 plants and I doubt there is 100 kg to be taken.
I grow the toms and beans in raised beds fashioned from euro pallet box collars and the dry earth is a desert compared to the well watered beds so of course Mr Mole finds his bugs and an easy dig right through the roots of the plants, the damage is absolute. Next year I am going to lay the collars on top of 17mm square galvanised mesh, the wasted work this year saddens me. 
Oh and for the icing on the cake I lost a large bough off a peach tree that is chock with fruit, its hanging on by a few fibres and miraculously the leaves are still vital. I am hoping the fruits will ripen before its time to cut and seal the wound.
The pallet collars are the bomb as youths used to say. I brought 70 of them when I moved here, they formed boxes that I loaded with equipment and I stored them until one day a friend suggested using them as raised beds, they fold flat for storage or transport.
Not tried soup but made quiche with shredded kale, it was nice.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What is club kit night ? ie what happens?
> Dont get too graphic as welshie is easily offended.



Like many clubs we have our own club design and colours. Every clothing item a cyclist could need is covered except helmets.

The supplier, Tactic, comes mid January (late April delivery) and late August (early November delivery). The full range in all sizes is available for members to try on and discuss with the supplier. People note their size, go home to order and pay online.

Six weeks later I receive the kit, individually packaged, and drop it in to our LBS for members to collect. This works superbly well.

This year our supplier has added Limar helmets to the offer. Members order online direct from Limar and receive a 20-40% discount. For me this means I can buy the helmet I've wanted for 12 months but couldn't afford till last night.

Limar service is untested as this is new. The helmets are available in club colours but I'm not comfortable with the way this is done so I refused the offer. Members trust what I have to say on kit and I don't want to jeopardize that trust.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I would welcome suggestions, polite ones , on what to do with excess kale, tomatoes, apples and courgettes.


I'll take the apples and tomatoes but you can keep your slubbery courgettes.....yuck! Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll take the apples and tomatoes but you can keep your slubbery courgettes.....yuck! Lol.



Yep courgettes are a problem. Last week we had a small competition in our house to see who could find the best courgette based meal. We actually found two really good recipes.

We did eat courgettes six nights in a row.


----------



## Goldy (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep courgettes are a problem. Last week we had a small competition in our house to see who could find the best courgette based meal. We actually found two really good recipes.
> 
> We did eat courgettes six nights in a row.



I've still got half a giant marrow to consume. I'm trying a sort of lasagne/moussaka type thing for tonight


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I've still got half a giant marrow to consume. I'm trying a sort of lasagne/moussaka type thing for tonight



Yep been there with similar. Works well if you can keep the veggies firm and crisp.


----------



## Lee_M (3 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What is club kit night ? ie what happens?
> Dont get too graphic as welshie is easily offended.




In our club it's where non committee members get together and bitch about the committee whilst grumbling the kit isn't in the correct sizes, and then state they're too busy to be on the committee.


----------



## Mart44 (3 Sep 2019)

It's the last day of our friends staying before they head back north up the M1. We'll most likely have a day out somewhere. The weather has been kind to us all week and we only need just one more day of dry weather. The forecast says it _should_ be OK.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep courgettes are a problem. Last week we had a small competition in our house to see who could find the best courgette based meal.



You mean least worst courgette based meal?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. I can see sun



How long for though?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> How long for though?




Not very. It has now disappeared never to be seen again I suspect.  rain is forecast to start at 11 am and due to stop next April for 5 minutes


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> You mean least worst courgette based meal?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> You mean least worst courgette based meal?


I detest wasting food so if I get a few bits of courgette in a meal, I eat them first while grimacing, then enjoy the rest of the meal. Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

Lee_M said:


> In our club it's where non committee members get together and bitch about the committee whilst grumbling the kit isn't in the correct sizes, and then state they're too busy to be on the committee.



Oh yes!!!! This happens about once a month on a Sunday in a cafe in mine. Always the same folk. My opinion is well known - join the committee find a better supplier and get on with it!! People completely fail to understand what is involved in creating a range of clothing.

In January we "launched" our updated design based on members comments at the previous AGM. It took me eight months to get in place and five separate proofings of the entire range.

After that we still had to have a public vote to approve it all.

I could cry........


----------



## Lee_M (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes!!!! This happens about once a month on a Sunday in a cafe in mine. Always the same folk. My opinion is well known - join the committee find a better supplier and get on with it!! People completely fail to understand what is involved in creating a range of clothing.
> 
> In January we "launched" our updated design based on members comments at the previous AGM. It took me eight months to get in place and five separate proofings of the entire range.
> 
> ...




Against my better judgement the club has decided to have a new design too.

I am already dreading the arguments, we have enough issues already to the point I've made it known I won't be standing for re-election as have most of the committee.


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> .........if you can keep the veggies firm and crisp.


I've never had a problem with mine.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2019)

Dinner is looking good.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've never had a problem with mine. [/QUOTE
> 
> Allegedly although there have been nasty and vicious rumours spread by God knows who.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2019)

I'm thinking of joining the Russian police. Their recruitment video has impressed me.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JqBhnxHVMqQ


----------



## Cavalol (3 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did tha not try the egg.



No, as the temp gauge hadn't risen and it was quicker (mileage wise) going home than it was driving there, I just topped the water up and went for it.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Like many clubs we have our own club design and colours. Every clothing item a cyclist could need is covered except helmets.
> 
> The supplier, Tactic, comes mid January (late April delivery) and late August (early November delivery). The full range in all sizes is available for members to try on and discuss with the supplier. People note their size, go home to order and pay online.
> 
> ...


A serious question......
I am in the market for a new helmet so just googled that Limar brand. They do look nice but are serious money.
The question is.......what will they give you for £230 that a £50 one wont give you?
I did look at some £100ish ones that have mesh inside as against the normal velcro foam pads. They were nice but I couldnt see £100+.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2019)

They don't give anything a 50 quid helmet doesn't give, except obscure bragging rights.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

*Onlinr Status*

*Licence details*
Driving status
You have a full driving licence
Licence valid from
3 Sep 2019
Licence valid to
5 Jul 2024

#inow love the DVLA

Now to get insurance


----------



## Goldy (3 Sep 2019)

2.5lb lost this week now at the cafe to put it back on


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> *Onlinr Status*
> 
> *Licence details*
> Driving status
> ...




Well done Paul.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A serious question......
> I am in the market for a new helmet so just googled that Limar brand. They do look nice but are serious money.
> The question is.......what will they give you for £230 that a £50 one wont give you?
> I did look at some £100ish ones that have mesh inside as against the normal velcro foam pads. They were nice but I couldnt see £100+.



Good question and I'm not really in a position to put forward a technical case. My view would be they all perform the same basic function and imagine it would be illegal to sell anything which didn't meet a minimum safety standard.

Where I think one gets more bang for bucks is in weight, ventilation, internal fitting and external adjustment (I always get one which has the dial on the back to slacken/tighten while riding), style, comfortable straps, colour range and improved impact resistance.

How important people see these things is personal opinion. Last helmet I bought I took the advice of my trusted LBS and paid £100. One week later I crashed at 25 mph and it split in four places. I think my skull would have suffered without it and that £100 was a great investment. My LBS now stocks Limar.

I am going to get the Air Speed which you can probably see is £180. The club discount gets me down to £125 - over three years that's +/- £40. I've chosen this on the basis of comfort, fit, ventilation and looks. I'm a touch anal about feeling I look good on my bike. I wouldn't buy online without trying for fit first.

I ride 150-200 miles a week so all these other considerations are important.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> *Onlinr Status*
> 
> *Licence details*
> Driving status
> ...


I'd be asking for written confirmation. I mean they can't even spell "Online".

I will ask you though, will you only be driving a virtual car with your virtual licence?


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> *Onlinr Status*
> 
> *Licence details*
> Driving status
> ...



That's good news.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2019)

I'm sat in the Skylark farm cafe with a coffee and a teacake, it's been a nice ride down, just a bit lumpy. The picture is the view from the cafe window.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Against my better judgement the club has decided to have a new design too.
> 
> I am already dreading the arguments, we have enough issues already to the point I've made it known I won't be standing for re-election as have most of the committee.



If I can offer some advice, which may be too late. There was pressure in my club for a new design. Some wanted a complete redesign. At the AGM we put this forward for discussion and the meeting agreed, not the committee, the design should be simplified, no radical departure, fonts tidied up.

I couldn't get much support in committee for doing the work. I quietly consulted a few members with a heavy bias towards women. Got a design, committee said yes. I then put it on Facebook for a public vote and 87 approved with 16 against.

Still got a few whingers though.....


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2019)

Morning all, very cloudy here today, booked my flu jab for two weeks time, now waiting in for a parcel


----------



## Goldy (3 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A serious question......
> I am in the market for a new helmet so just googled that Limar brand. They do look nice but are serious money.
> The question is.......what will they give you for £230 that a £50 one wont give you?
> I did look at some £100ish ones that have mesh inside as against the normal velcro foam pads. They were nice but I couldnt see £100+.


I used to do a lot of motorcycling and the difference in price of helmets was mainly down to fit & finish.
As long as they have the bs/ce rating they should give the same protection.
The same will apply to cycle helmets, its just down to l personal preference. 
I'd recommend trying different ones, I've had £100 motorcycle helmets that were much more comfortable than ones costing 3 or 4 times as much, we all have different shape heads


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I used to do a lot of motorcycling and the difference in price of helmets was mainly down to fit & finish.
> As long as they have the bs/ce rating they should give the same protection.
> The same will apply to cycle helmets, its just down to l personal preference.
> I'd recommend trying different ones, I've had £100 motorcycle helmets that were much more comfortable than ones costing 3 or 4 times as much, we all have different shape heads


Yep. I seem to have a Specialized head. Find them really comfy.


----------



## Goldy (3 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. I seem to have a Specialized head. Find them really comfy.


Yes you seem special


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all, very cloudy here today, booked my flu jab for two weeks time, now waiting in for a parcel


Do it yourself kit for the flu jab?


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2019)

First parcel has come now just waiting on Yodel..........


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> First parcel has come now just waiting on Yodel..........


Always exciting receiving an order especially if its good stuff rather than some floor cleaner. 
Been tidying a spare room for electric bike man (a thread started by me that was somewhat contentious) who arrives on Sunday.
He's the delivery man I am excited to see as he is fetching a large order of J Howarths sausages. I'm almost salivating thinking about the sound and smell of frying some.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> First parcel has come now just waiting on Yodel..........


You're having a yodel delivered!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

I have had a desk for my sewing machine delivered. It's old wood flooring and wood from Industrial places. It's made from mango wood apparently.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have had a desk for my sewing machine delivered. It's old wood flooring and wood from Industrial places. It's made from mango wood apparently.



I like the sound of this. Picture?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I like the sound of this. Picture?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

Well what a good day!

Licence reinstated
Back on the insurance policy
Hospital visit confirmed my eye pressure reduced from 29 to 12 meaning the Glaucoma drops are working

Happy, happy Paul!


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2019)

Been dragged to B&Q by Mrs D. There was a burglary further along the street last night. I think I may have seen the culprits. Just coming back in at 2148 (I take n.mental note of these details) i saw three lads walking down the street and my Sheetbag-O-meter went off the scale. I gave them my best 6'4" 260lb skinhead "don't even think it" stare and they scurried on by. A neighbour disturbed them at it and they scarpered, but from the description it was the 3 I saw.

So Mrs D has bought a CCTV system and muggins here gets to fit it. I always thought my "trespassers will be shot" sign would do the trick myself.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 483315



Yep. Like that. Good days all round.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep. Like that. Good days all round.




I like it as well


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good question and I'm not really in a position to put forward a technical case. My view would be they all perform the same basic function and imagine it would be illegal to sell anything which didn't meet a minimum safety standard.
> 
> Where I think one gets more bang for bucks is in weight, ventilation, internal fitting and external adjustment (I always get one which has the dial on the back to slacken/tighten while riding), style, comfortable straps, colour range and improved impact resistance.
> 
> ...


Yes, if you are doing say 175 miles per week, say 26,000 over 3 years I think that's less than 1p per mile to get what you want.
I was looking at the latest model Giro and that is £75. Even at that price its still got those naff velcro pads inside.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all, very cloudy here today, booked my flu jab for two weeks time, now waiting in for a parcel


What? They do flu jabs by parcel post


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Do it yourself kit for the flu jab?


You beat me to it


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2019)

I got back just after 2 with 61 miles on. It was a hard but good morning on the bike, another bright and breezy morning, but at least it stayed dry. Out of Coventry through Baginton, on to Long Itchington, crossed the main road and onto Broadwell, I had to stop on the lane whilst the farmer herded his cows across the road, then across Grandborough fields and then the right turn and up the hill through Flecknoe onto the main road to the cafe. Riding away from the cafe I turned right through Staverton and took the left on the roundabout to ride round the outskirts of Daventry before cutting through the industrial estate and onto the A45 for a quick blast to Willoughby where I turned back onto the lanes to Sawbridge, then picked up my route out, when I got to the Leamington road I turned right through Ryton and Wolston, then turned into Coventry through Brandon and Binley Woods and across the city home.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

My son and a grandson have just gone home. My son was giving my grandson a driving lesson and they popped in on the way home. 

My son looked decidedly green round the gills. . He asked me if I would like to give him a lesson. My answer?. Hell no.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 483315


Mrs D will love that.
What machine is it ?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D will love that.
> What machine is it ?



It's an old Singer 201K. Made in 1936m. Its electric. 

I have another singer. It's a 128k hand crank machine.


----------



## Goldy (3 Sep 2019)

I have an old treddle singer machine


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I have an old treddle singer machine




Old singer machines are fabulous pieces of engineering


----------



## GM (3 Sep 2019)

On the Helmet question, I don't normally wear one. I got one of these from Planet X for £15 for when I did the Prudential ride, does the job nicely 







Good news about your licence Paul


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

I doubt normally wear one either but on the rare occassions that I do, this is mine. Cheap and cheerful. Cost me around £30


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I have an old treddle singer machine


What model.
Mrs D used to work for Singer in the 60s, teaching customers how to use them.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I doubt normally wear one either but on the rare occassions that I do, this is mine. Cheap and cheerful. Cost me around £30
> 
> View attachment 483357


Is it electric ???


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is it electric ???




Sadly it is not.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I doubt normally wear one either but on the rare occassions that I do, this is mine. Cheap and cheerful. Cost me around £30
> 
> View attachment 483357


In my LBS earlier, hoping to get replacement foam pads for my helmet. The guy said pretty much what I expected him to "you know you should replace helmets every 3 years". He said the ozone breaks the poly down.
So these experts tell us dont dump poly, it takes nillions of years to break down but your helmet will only last 3 years
I think from @PaulB comments he changes his that often. And as I said, per mileage he does its good value.
Mine is 2013
Whats yours?, I think, circa 1983 .
I do think those reports maybe ever so slighlty biased.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> In my LBS earlier, hoping to get replacement foam pads for my helmet. The guy said pretty much what I expected him to "you know you should replace helmets every 3 years". He said the ozone breaks the poly down.
> So these experts tell us dont dump poly, it takes nillions of years to break down but your helmet will only last 3 years
> I think from @PaulB comments he changes his that often. And as I said, per mileage he does its good value.
> Mine is 2013
> ...




Cheeky thing. Actually mine is only 2 years old so there.


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2019)

The Eagle landed on the Mendip Plateau earlier. 
Went to the pub for late lunch and fell asleep when we got back........


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I doubt normally wear one either but on the rare occassions that I do, this is mine. Cheap and cheerful. Cost me around £30
> 
> View attachment 483357



They have strange looking contraceptive diaphragms in Wales.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 483315


A question from Mrs D.
Is is a round bobbin or a shuttle ?


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Been dragged to B&Q by Mrs D. There was a burglary further along the street last night. I think I may have seen the culprits. Just coming back in at 2148 (I take n.mental note of these details) i saw three lads walking down the street and my Sheetbag-O-meter went off the scale. I gave them my best 6'4" 260lb skinhead "don't even think it" stare and they scurried on by. A neighbour disturbed them at it and they scarpered, but from the description it was the 3 I saw.
> 
> So Mrs D has bought a CCTV system and muggins here gets to fit it. I always thought my "trespassers will be shot" sign would do the trick myself.


Might have worked better.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A question from Mrs D.
> Is is a round bobbin or a shuttle ?




It's a round bobbin.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> They have strange looking contraceptive diaphragms in Wales.




But effective


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2019)

Night Johnboy!


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy!


Night Cletus


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My son and a grandson have just gone home. My son was giving my grandson a driving lesson and they popped in on the way home.
> 
> My son looked decidedly green round the gills. . He asked me if I would like to give him a lesson. My answer?. Hell no.



Any food left in the house?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's an old Singer 201K. Made in 1936m. Its electric.
> 
> I have another singer. It's a 128k hand crank machine.



Buy a nice new one


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I doubt normally wear one either but on the rare occassions that I do, this is mine. Cheap and cheerful. Cost me around £30
> 
> View attachment 483357



What about clothes when out on the bike, do you wear them on rare occasions?


----------



## 172traindriver (3 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> But effective



Sure?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What about clothes when out on the bike, do you wear them on rare occasions?


Too bloody cold in Wales not to


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Buy a nice new one



No thanks. I don't like new ones. All whistles and bells but breakdown to often


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Any food left in the house?




Just about, but the biscuits have all disappeared.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> In my LBS earlier, hoping to get replacement foam pads for my helmet. The guy said pretty much what I expected him to "you know you should replace helmets every 3 years". He said the ozone breaks the poly down.
> So these experts tell us dont dump poly, it takes nillions of years to break down but your helmet will only last 3 years
> I think from @PaulB comments he changes his that often. And as I said, per mileage he does its good value.
> Mine is 2013
> ...



Yes I change every 3-4 years. My current helmet is 4 years old and I've just shelled out £125 for a new one which is a significant discount from £180 RRP. I wouldn't pay more than £125.

Several reasons why I chose the model but only two why I'm happy to change. First I've crashed at 25mph and cracked a quality helmet in four places. Second I ride at least 150 miles/week and want to be protected. If my LBS, who I trust implicitly, recommend change at three years that's good enough for me 

I don't enter the helmet debate but I'd prefer not to wear one. I just feel I need to. When I tour in France I don't wear one till I get close to a town.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy!


Night MaryElle


----------



## Goldy (4 Sep 2019)

Morning all 
Looks like it's going to be a cold muddy ride later, I'll check part of the route on the dog walk


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2019)

Good morning, I think.
The clock says 0600 but the sky says midnight. Its black and the rain & wind are lashing.
Its golf day but I will decide in an hour or so. I will report for duty later


----------



## Paulus (4 Sep 2019)

Morning all, dark and raining here. The cats looked out of the door when MrsP let them out and they weren't impressed. 
Looks like a domestics day, although it is due to stop raining around lunchtime. A soggy walk with the dog soon and then scrambled egg on lightly toasted bagels for breakfast.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2019)

I have risen!

Going to walk Muttley when I walk Mini D to school. Meanwhile enjoying a swill of George Clooneys hot sweet liquid.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2019)

Good day, one and all. 'Tis grey, dank, drizzly with short bursts of heavy rain.

Today sees the launch of our new local U3A group - West Pennine Villages. I'm on car park duties - seemed a good idea at the time. I'll also be running one of the interest groups - cards and board games every 2nd and 4th Thursday of the month.

Temporary website at:

https://west-pennine-villages-u3a.business.site/#summary


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

Good morning. I slept really well last night. The first time in God knows how long. We have sunshine here.....at the moment


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2019)

Rain has stopped here so I will go for a wet and soggy game of golf.
Who remembers the old Alan Sherman lyrics "and they say we'll have some fun if it stops raining"?


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Rain has stopped here so I will go for a wet and soggy game of golf.
> Who remembers the old Alan Sherman lyrics "and they say we'll have some fun if it stops raining"?


'Guys are swimming, guys are sailing'. 

Had some rain last night, but we slept through most of it.
Looks like it'll be a fair decent day, so we'll be out doing stuff.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2019)

Good morning  Lunch, Bingo and housework today


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2019)




----------



## aferris2 (4 Sep 2019)

Morning all. Late afternoon here and its still warm and sunny. Outlook is for much the same for the next week.
Picking up some wheels on Friday.
I'll leave you all alone now


----------



## Mart44 (4 Sep 2019)

Good morning - We've had rain but it's drying up now. There'll be a bit of reorganising in the house later after our friends have left (put the beds away, wash the sheets etc.) but not much happening apart from that.


----------



## Goldy (4 Sep 2019)

Not too bad here earlier bit grey now


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2019)

Breeze picking up here now and a fine drizzle started. Need to wander round to the supermarket soon. No bread left and only enough milk for one more cuppa............that won't do! 

Glad I got my little jog on at first light while it was dry at least.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

It's going to be a mixed bag weather wise here today. Sunshine, then dark skies, wind and the distinct possibility of rain.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2019)

Muttley walked, Mini D off to school. Some leg work in the gym then time for a pre prandial Clooneys.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

I might go into town later to have a gander in the Haberdashers while Mr WD walks round the market.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Too bloody cold in Wales not to



Would be a marvellous sight to see


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just about, but the biscuits have all disappeared.



Shopping expedition then?


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I might go into town later to have a gander in the Haberdashers while Mr WD walks round the market.



You trying to lose him?


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I slept really well last night. The first time in God knows how long. We have sunshine here.....at the moment



Probably raining now


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2019)

I think we are getting four seasons in one day today at wigan pier, sunny then dull , windy , raining ,then back to sunny and repeat


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2019)

Caught in heavy rain coming back from the supermarket. Never mind, I have a nice chunk of fruity Soreen loaf and a cuppa now.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Caught in heavy rain coming back from the supermarket. Never mind, I have a nice chunk of fruity Soreen loaf and a cuppa now.



Feet up with your cuppa and then a snooze Mo


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Probably raining now




Not quite, but it will be soon


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> I think we are getting four seasons in one day today at wigan pier, sunny then dull , windy , raining ,then back to sunny and repeat




Sounds like the weather here


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You trying to lose him?




I tried my best but he found me In the haberdashers


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2019)

Boiled egg and toasted soldiers. Yum yum.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2019)

Nice and sunny here and 25c too, so off for a quick ride


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Rain has stopped here so I will go for a wet and soggy game of golf.
> Who remembers the old Alan Sherman lyrics "and they say we'll have some fun if it stops raining"?


Nope


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Morning all. Late afternoon here and its still warm and sunny. Outlook is for much the same for the next week.
> Picking up some wheels on Friday.
> I'll leave you all alone now


Why not a complete bike!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

I have put some washing out on the line but I dont know how long it will stay there before the rain starts.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have put some washing out on the line but I dont know how long it will stay there before the rain starts.


47 minutes


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> 47 minutes




I also read that the rain should be starting at.1 PM.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

Its 20 minutes early


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Its 20 minutes early


And the washing?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> And the washing?




Now inside


----------



## aferris2 (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why not a complete bike!


Wheels as in campervan. Bike will come next. Got my eye on this


----------



## Goldy (4 Sep 2019)

Just back from a 12 mile trip nearly all off rd and all in cloudy bright weather


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2019)

Peeing down here.

84 people turned up for the U3A. Delighted with the turnout. We think 80 of those will sign up. Many more have already signed up online.

Later I'm going out to buy new bathroom scales.


----------



## Cavalol (4 Sep 2019)

My daughter got an electric shock at work today, so the poor girl was directed to A&E and is now on a ward where she's to be kept over night. Luckily it doesn't seem to be serious, but not very nice for her.


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have put some washing out on the line but I dont know how long it will stay there before the rain starts.



Has it blown away?
Especially your bloomers


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I also read that the rain should be starting at.1 PM.



Was he right?


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Now inside



.....and wet


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Sep 2019)

I'm hiding in my office at snorkel depth as it's hot. I'm done with making the place pristine for lazy electric bike boy, he needs glasses now but has not got used to having them on or nearby so if I missed a cobweb he won't know. 
I put a tent up nearby just for a night or two out with the night sounds but I have to pass it when I leave the pool which may result in a siesta. Very probably a siesta.


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2019)

Nice walk up to the top of Crooks Peak - been meaning to go up there for as long as I can remember.





Then on for a 'lite' lunch at the Queen Victoria Inn at Priddy.





Back to the van now to sleep it off!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

It is  here


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is  here


Still nice here  temps gone down the 23c and it is quite windy too


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nice walk up to the top of Crooks Peak - been meaning to go up there for as long as I can remember.
> View attachment 483469
> 
> 
> ...


If thats your light lunch I wouldn't like to eat your full lunch


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2019)

Been more windy here than inside welshies bloomers after she has eaten a plate of boiled cabbage.
We got our game of golf finished just as the rain started......very fortunate. Its been 'orrible every since.
Now sat enjoying a Cognac which is pleasant.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2019)

Its windier than my Y fronts after a bottle of Pernod and a large doner.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Its windier than my Y fronts after a bottle of Pernod and a large doner.



Been more windy here than inside welshies bloomers after she has eaten a plate of boiled cabbage.

Now which of these would be the most windy. There's only on way to find out !!!!!
But boiled cabbage Vs Pernod and doner..............my money is on Welshie


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Been more windy here than inside welshies bloomers after she has eaten a plate of boiled cabbage.
> 
> Now which of these would be the most windy. There's only on way to find out !!!!!
> But boiled cabbage Vs Pernod and doner..............my money is on Welshie




I am most upset with you lot saying things like that about me


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am most upset with you lot saying things like that about me


Its purely a sign of our affection for you.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its purely a sign of our affection for you.




Yeah. Right. Or Micky taking. Good job I can take it.


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yeah. Right. Or Micky taking. Good job I can take it.


And dish it out.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> And dish it out.




Of course.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2019)

The old grey cells suddenly started working when reading the thread. Someone save me from googling.......where does the saying take the micky come from?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> The old grey cells suddenly started working when reading the thread. Someone save me from googling.......where does the saying take the micky come from?




No idea


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No idea


Suppose I’ll have to ask Google then. Lol


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Suppose I’ll have to ask Google then. Lol


The origins are not known.
Its possible its from cockney rhyming slang from 'taking the Mickey Bliss (piss) but no one seems to know.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The origins are not known.
> Its possible its from cockney rhyming slang from 'taking the Mickey Bliss (piss) but no one seems to know.


Taking the Mick(ey) outside, to take the Irish outside/off your property.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Taking the Mick(ey) outside, to take the Irish outside/off your property.


There is no evidence of that.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> There is no evidence of that.


 Taking the Mickey

https://books.openedition.org/pufr/5076?lang=en


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2019)

Kitchen woe this week.

First discovered the washing machine had a minor leak and had ruined the kitchen floor.

The the dishwasher fell off its perch.

Then yesterday the main oven packed up.

The today the top often caught fire. The smoke was absolutely acrid.

So instead of buying a new cooker I ordered a Dominoes Pizza for tea. £6 off with the Blue Light card


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2019)

Watching a very interesting documentary about Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Watching a very interesting documentary about Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> View attachment 483519




Looks like the spitting image of him


----------



## Goldy (4 Sep 2019)

Home alone (as usual) so it's a beer & poirot


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Kitchen woe this week.
> 
> First discovered the washing machine had a minor leak and had ruined the kitchen floor.
> *
> ...


You could have put it on the floor rather than a perch, it would't have been able to fall off the floor.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2019)

I mean it snuffed it. It is no more. It is an ex dishwasher. The Smart car will probably be for sale later this month, and any ideas of a new gun will doubtless be swept aside as the money ends up being used for a suite if new kitchen appliances. I cant wait until I'm back in Voe and my cooking will be done on a Rayburn again.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2019)

Looks like Boris Johnson has been working out.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I mean it snuffed it. It is no more. It is an ex dishwasher. The Smart car will probably be for sale later this month, and any ideas of a new gun will doubtless be swept aside as the money ends up being used for a suite if new kitchen appliances. I cant wait until I'm back in Voe and my cooking will be done on a Rayburn again.


Cook outside.
Viking funeral for the dishwasher


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2019)

Oooh, the delightful Dr Alice is on BBC4.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranPa


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is  here



As predicted by Classic then


----------



## 172traindriver (4 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yeah. Right. Or Micky taking. Good job I can take it.



So do others when your bloomers go sailing by


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2019)

Good morning fellow slackers.


----------



## Goldy (5 Sep 2019)

Good morning. 
Market day today, dry cleaning to drop off, meds to pick up and food delivery at lunchtime.so lots of walking this morning. 
Sorting out squeaks and rattles on the kona this afternoon so busy day for a change


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2019)

I have risen!

Enjoying a Clooneys. Will walk Muttley to school with Mini D.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning fellow slackers.


I beg your pardon.................I have just had a 5 mile run 

There's a real autumnal nip in the air this morning. Lovely and fresh.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I beg your pardon.................I have just had a 5 mile run
> 
> There's a real autumnal nip in the air this morning. Lovely and fresh.




And what will you be doing for the rest of the day?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And what will you be doing for the rest of the day?


Ermmm...........loafing around no doubt!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2019)

OUTSTANDING NEWS!!!!

Mrs P has been engaged in Facebook banter with friends re putting the central heating on. She was urged to "just put it on." Her reply is below:

"Nikki no I will wait for December 1st"

RESULT.

I have a screen shot!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2019)

Good morning fellow young at hearts.
What a nice bright day. Cool but will soon warm up.
Golf today. The autumn cup is up for grabs so we shall see. I played well yesterday but that seldom happens twice in one week (which of course is why I play here and not on the pro circuit).
A cup of tea this morning. A shower, a shave and a err well, a few other things and I will be on the tee at 09.30.
Home again by 1500 for a Chinese banquet with a bottle of plonk


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OUTSTANDING NEWS!!!!
> 
> Mrs P has been engaged in Facebook banter with friends re putting the central heating on. She was urged to "just put it on." Her reply is below:
> 
> ...


Lol. I used to try and hold out until December, but afraid last year was no where near it. Think it might even have been the end of October.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2019)

Good Morning. It is a beautiful autumn morning. Crispish, a clear blue sky, not a breath of wind. Beautiful riding day but sadly other priorities - how many cyclists say that? 

Shortly I will be on my allotment staking up my kale which took a real beating in yesterday's wind. Heaven knows what I'm going to do with the apple windfalls - looks like 50% of crop is on the ground!!!

Mrs P's birthday tomorrow. This afternoon we will have a short walk along the canal to a local cafe. I have booked posh afternoon tea. Good move or what?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Heaven knows what I'm going to do with the apple windfalls - looks like 50% of crop is on the ground!!!


Dad was always going to make a press to try and make apple juice with his.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I used to try and hold out until December, but afraid last year was no where near it. Think it might even have been the end of October.



It's a constant battle in our house. We call it central heating wars.

Last night Mrs P swaddled herself with hot water bottle, pashmina and blanket - voluntarily. I put on a jumper.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Dad was always going to make a press to try and make apple juice with his.



Yes, we have a juicer and I may do this with some. I think I'll make 8 apple crumbles for the freezer plus slice a load for the freezer. It's the peeling I hate.

Also found several good recipes for kale soup. More freezer space filled.

It's a busy time of year, the chest freezer is bulging with home grown produce. It'll be great in winter. I hate growing and then wasting the food.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's a busy time of year, the chest freezer is bulging with home grown produce. It'll be great in winter. I hate growing and then wasting the food.


Yep. I have fond memories of my dad and step mum spending hours blanching all the peas and bagging them up for the freezer. He had another old, non-working freezer that he stored potatoes in.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Ermmm...........loafing around no doubt!




I rest my case


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's a busy time of year, the chest freezer is bulging with home grown produce. It'll be great in winter. I hate growing and then wasting the food.



Far too many double entendres for one post!


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2019)

Very cozy in the van last night.
Gorgeous sunny morning - should be a nice day.
Off for a ramble up Brent Knoll this morning; another one of those places I've been past hundreds of times, but never explored.
Got to drop in to the Highbridge caravan shop for a couple of things afterwards, then on for a spot of lunch.
Busy, busy! How did we all find time for *ork?


----------



## Goldy (5 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OUTSTANDING NEWS!!!!
> 
> Mrs P has been engaged in Facebook banter with friends re putting the central heating on. She was urged to "just put it on." Her reply is below:
> 
> ...



I insist the heating stays off until at least November


----------



## Goldy (5 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> heaven knows what I'm going to do with the apple windfalls - looks like 50% of crop is on the ground!!


Same here I've been giving mine to the local cafe for apple pies & crumbles plus I get my name in the menu board


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Same here I've been giving mine to the local cafe for apple pies & crumbles plus I get my name in the menu board



Now that's cool!

Right I'm off to the allotment.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2019)

Mr WD can Insist and stamp his feet as much as he likes re the heating, but if I am cold then on it will go.

Then again Mr WD tends to feel the cold more than I do now so it's a win win situation for me


----------



## gavroche (5 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD can Insist and stamp his feet as much as he likes re the heating, but if I am cold then on it will go.
> 
> Then again Mr WD tends to feel the cold more than I do now so it's a win win situation for me


Woolly vest and underwear and thick jumper should do until January.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2019)

Cat went back to bed under the duvet this morning...........must be chilly.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> Woolly vest and underwear and thick jumper should do until January.




Don't you start


----------



## Paulus (5 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD can Insist and stamp his feet as much as he likes re the heating, but if I am cold then on it will go.
> 
> Then again Mr WD tends to feel the cold more than I do now so it's a win win situation for me


I'm still wearing my shorts and Tshirts, a bit of cool weather doesn't deter me. The fuss coming from the presenters and weather people on the radio about having to put their long trousers and jackets on you'd think it was minus degrees outside. The heating won't go on until late October early November time, at the earliest.


----------



## crossfire (5 Sep 2019)

Our central heating never goes off,controlled by room thermostat and radiator thermostats, and programmer controls temp for various times, so it only comes on when temp goes below setting, plus it gives us a minimum temp of 7 degrees on very cold wintry nights when it freezes


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Enjoying a Clooneys. Will walk Muttley to school with Mini D.


When did Muttley start school?


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's a constant battle in our house. We call it central heating wars.
> 
> Last night Mrs P swaddled herself with hot water bottle, pashmina and blanket - voluntarily. I put on a jumper.


I might close the windows, if it gets cold.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2019)

Heating, woolly underwear God dam it I'm still in the nude here


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Heating, woolly underwear God dam it I'm still in the nude here




. Lalalalalalala TMI for a sensitive WD.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A question from Mrs D.
> Is is a round bobbin or a shuttle ?


Singers Missing Link

Now you can test her knowledge.


----------



## Goldy (5 Sep 2019)

Halfway round the market trip....... Be rude not to


----------



## GM (5 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> I'm still wearing my shorts and Tshirts, a bit of cool weather doesn't deter me. The fuss coming from the presenters and weather people on the radio about having to put their long trousers and jackets on you'd think it was minus degrees outside. The heating won't go on until late October early November time, at the earliest.




Same here! Mind you, I'm not as brave as the boy, he has this challenge to wear shorts for 300 days a year. He's done it for the last 3 years and well on the way for another year.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> Same here! Mind you, I'm not as brave as the boy, he has this challenge to wear shorts for 300 days a year. He's done it for the last 3 years and well on the way for another year.


Just the shorts?


----------



## GM (5 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just the shorts?


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Halfway round the market trip....... Be rude not to
> 
> View attachment 483617



Half way round my bike ride, would be rude not to


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> Half way round my bike ride, would be rude not to
> 
> View attachment 483635


That sandwich has just reminded me that I should have made a loaf this morning


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> That sandwich has just reminded me that I should have made a loaf this morning



 I asked for thin sliced!


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2019)

Walk up Brent Knoll done!














Bit of shopping. Then lunch at the Hunters Lodge.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Walk up Brent Knoll done!
> 
> View attachment 483672
> 
> ...


What's it say on the metal on't top?


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> What's it say on the metal on't top?


You are here


----------



## Goldy (5 Sep 2019)

Shopping delivered, chores all done Kona fettled & cleaned, evening meal prepped. I've been a good boy today


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2019)

Ride done, 52 miles, now in the dentist's for my six month check up.


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> What's it say on the metal on't top?


'This way up'.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2019)

How do weather forcasters get well paid and get it so wrong.
BBC weather was sunny/sunny cloudy all day. It started raining at 10.00 and been on & off ever since.
I dont think they can forcast yesterdays weather


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2019)

My one and only near neighbours have sold their house. 

At least the person who is buying it doesn't have any kids so thats a blessing. Apparently he is on his own.


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2019)

Eyeing him up already, eh, Welshie?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Eyeing him up already, eh, Welshie?




. I didn't know they had sold it yet. I have no idea what he looks like either.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . I didn't know they had sold it yet. I have no idea what he looks like either.


I heard he’s called Dave7. Got a bloomer fetish!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> When did Muttley start school?


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I heard he’s called Dave7. Got a bloomer fetish!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2019)

Good day so far. Allotment chores done and finished logging and splitting for 2020. Still got some oak to do but that has to wait till we clear space by using the 2019 logs.

The hunt for 2021 wood will begin soon. I like being a hunter gatherer.

Very nice posh afternoon tea with Mrs P.


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I heard he’s called Dave7. Got a bloomer fetish!




just what I was gonna say...


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I heard he’s called Dave7. Got a bloomer fetish!




Save me. Save me.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Eyeing him up already, eh, Welshie?


Remember The Wurzles.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My one and only near neighbours have sold their house.
> 
> At least the person who is buying it doesn't have any kids so thats a blessing. Apparently he is on his own.


No, I am not on my own. But Mrs D is broad minded.
I move in next month.
Wont it be fun


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2019)

Mrs D is broad? You're a brave man to way that.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I heard he’s called Dave7. Got a bloomer fetish!


Is it a fetish just to think about welshie in her pink bloomers with lace frilled elastic around the legs and frilly gussets. Well is it ??


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No, I am not on my own. But Mrs D is broad minded.
> I move in next month.
> Wont it be fun




Deep joy







Not


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Deep joy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey welshie. Dont be like that. The sale has gone through. I cant get out of it now.
We should make the best of the opportunity we have.

I will phone the agent and see what I can do.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey welshie. Dont be like that. The sale has gone through. I cant get out of it now.
> We should make the best of the opportunity we have.
> 
> I will phone the agent and see what I can do.


Bolt Cutters!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bolt Cutters!


No. You see, the point is that I am not really going to phone the agent as I really want it to go through. I am only pretending to welshie that I will do that.
Please dont tell her.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2019)

So more from today.

DVLA sent letter replying to my complaint and apologising. Properly, not in the mealy mouthed manner organisations often do.

New helmet arrived. Sadly when wearing with a cap - I always wear a cycle cap - it moves around too much to be safe. Going back.

New bathroom scales arrived. I'm now 1.1kg lighter! Result. Scales are properly calibrated with a known weight. Impossible to do with the old ones. I've been convinced the old scales have been inaccurate for a while - my weight varying by up to 3kg in 24 hours.


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2019)

I'm in trouble again.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm in trouble again.
> 
> View attachment 483717


Try https://www.henrykrank.com/


----------



## Goldy (5 Sep 2019)

Just trying to sort out a route for tomorrow's ride avoiding main rds as much as possible, then the weatherman says its going to rain . Must persevere its only water


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Try https://www.henrykrank.com/



Pure filth and smut! I must bookmark it.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Pure filth and smut! I must bookmark it.


Check their door alarm out. Then you can say you're looking at improving home security.


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2019)

Got a text message from Mrs D this afternoon.


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Cat went back to bed under the duvet this morning...........must be chilly.



Whilst you got up and got out


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't you start



You can't keep walking round the house naked


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> I might close the windows, if it gets cold.



Will it get cold enough for you to do that?


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My one and only near neighbours have sold their house.
> 
> At least the person who is buying it doesn't have any kids so thats a blessing. Apparently he is on his own.



You keep your bloomers away from him


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Eyeing him up already, eh, Welshie?



She probably fancies a change


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No, I am not on my own. But Mrs D is broad minded.
> I move in next month.
> Wont it be fun



I bet she cant wait


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> She probably fancies a change


Keeping an eye on the land she could soon earn.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2019)

I have risen!

Breakfast, Clooneys, then me and Muttley will walk Mini D to school.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2019)

2nd! Yay!! 

Bit unsettled, weather wise, today.
Off for a mooch around Cheddar this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2019)

Mornjng peeps. Dark, wet and dismal here today.


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> 2nd! Yay!!




You just pipped me to the post.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You just pipped me to the post.


Doubt I'll ever be first with you lot of insomniacs.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2019)

Debating what to do with my day.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2019)

Now its


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2019)

Good morning. Another good sleep, pretty much eight hours straight though I was half awake for a while round 4.00am.

Mrs P's birthday. She is asleep but this is normal. It's wet and windy so we're going to the Whitworth Gallery, Manchester for the Cezanne exhibition and lunch.

New scales are good. Full title is Body Composition Monitor - whooooo! It measures fat, BMI, visceral fat and weight. Normally I'm sceptical about such claims but these are made by Omron, huge supplier to the NHS.

Easy to test for accuracy and a jug holding 2.5 litres of water accurately read 2.5kg. The old scales wouldn't register low weight so impossible to check. Last night 1kg difference in reading, this morning 0.6kg between the two scales. I like my new toy.

New weight is 69kg which is a drop of +/- 1.5kg from the old scales.


----------



## Paulus (6 Sep 2019)

Morning all, nice and cool here if a bit grey. Rain is forecast for later on. I have an appointment with the chiropractic this morning, just a service to keep the bits in place where they should be and moving freely.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I bet she cant wait


Yes, she is just playing hard to get.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, nice and cool here if a bit grey. Rain is forecast for later on. I have an appointment with the chiropractic this morning, just a service to keep the bits in place where they should be and moving freely.


I know a good mechanic who could help you there


----------



## Goldy (6 Sep 2019)

Morning all
Chilly and bright here rain was forecast do I put my waterproof on to walk the dog and sweated all the way. 
Now on 2nd mug of Mr Egberts finest & cooking a full english


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2019)

Morning all YAH's. A day of domestics, and when the rain comes a trip to the art shop to stock up on bits.

I think I must have been about 12 when I was 69kg, still trying to get down from 90kg to 80kg, then I'll be what I weighed when I was 30


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2019)

Late one for me today, though I was up by 0800.
A good nights sleep was had .
After yesterdays golf Mrs D and I enjoyed a Chinese banquet with a bottle of plonk, then a large Cognac to finish.
I recomment the M&S Chinese. At less than a tenner you get.......
Starter of 4 spring rolls and 10 battered chicken pieces together with a dip.
Mains are a chicken dish, a really tender beef dish plus large rice and good sized chow mein.
It all goes in the oven for 25 mins. None of the x mins for this and y mins for that.
Enough rambling.....
Coffee had. Its dark and wet out there. Mrs D want us to go to M&S as she has lots of vouchers to spend. Do M&S have a cycling section


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I recomment the M&S Chinese. At less than a tenner you get.......
> Starter of 4 spring rolls and 10 battered chicken pieces together with a dip



From M&S I'd expect chicken that hadn't been knocked about!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2019)

It's hissing down.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all YAH's. A day of domestics, and when the rain comes a trip to the art shop to stock up on bits.
> 
> I think I must have been about 12 when I was 69kg, still trying to get down from 90kg to 80kg, then I'll be what I weighed when I was 30


It suppose it depends how tall you are.
I am somewhere around 70 Kg but I am just under 5' 7". I could do with losing a few Kg.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> From M&S I'd expect chicken that hadn't been knocked about!


Very good that, for first thing in the morning


----------



## Goldy (6 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> I think I must have been about 12 when I was 69kg, still trying to get down from 90kg to 80kg, then I'll be what I weighed when I was 30



I'm now 76kg down from 120+ 5 years ago. 
I'm now lighter at 58 than when I left school. 
You should weigh at the same time of day once a week or fortnight to get accurate readings as you can be 1 or 2 kg different day to day due to fluid retention depending on what you've eaten or how much you've drunk, even extra exercise can make you hold on to fluid to help repair muscles so don't worry if you don't appear to have lost one week


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I'm now 76kg down from 120+ 5 years ago.
> I'm now lighter at 58 than when I left school.
> You should weigh at the same time of day once a week or fortnight to get accurate readings as you can be 1 or 2 kg different day to day due to fluid retention depending on what you've eaten or how much you've drunk, even extra exercise can make you hold on to fluid to help repair muscles so don't worry if you don't appear to have lost one week




Wow, you've done really well, I had to google 120kg to put it in perspective, that's nearly 19 stone 


BTW dave I'm 5'10"


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2019)

I see @Dave7 is talking about my bloomers again in another part of the forum. Your gonna make people jealous.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> Wow, you've done really well, I had to google 120kg to put it in perspective, that's nearly 19 stone
> 
> 
> BTW dave I'm 5'10"



I'm 117, but that's gym assisted. BEEFCAKE!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I see @Dave7 is talking about my bloomers again in another part of the forum. Your gonna make people jealous.



They're using them for all sorts now! Lol.


----------



## Goldy (6 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm 117, but that's gym assisted. BEEFCAKE!!!


Mine was pie assisted


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> They're using them for all sorts now! Lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 483813


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Very good that, for first thing in the morning



It's good for me anytime of day! As most will already know.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Mine was pie assisted



I'd naturally be about 100 if left to my own devices as a 6'4" mesomorph. Been a year of leg workouts thus far, thighs and calves bulging like Jessica Rabbits brazier. I've applied to play Jack Reacher in the new Netflix series.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> It suppose it depends how tall you are.
> I am somewhere around 70 Kg but I am just under 5' 7". I could do with losing a few Kg.



I'm 5'6" and personally I feel very good about being 69kg. I only get concerned about fat round the waist which medically is the most dangerous. I'm not keen on man boobs either.

If I lose more I look a bit gaunt and tend towards getting saggy skin. What I call old man's skin. TBH weight is a vanity thing for me as I want to look as good as possible for my age. Found a photo 20 years ago that I thought was my Dad. It wasn't! That wouldn't happen today.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I'd naturally be about 100 if left to my own devices as a 6'4" mesomorph. Been a year of leg workouts thus far, thighs and calves bulging like Jessica Rabbits brazier. I've applied to play Jack Reacher in the new Netflix series.




And what war wrong with Tom Cruise? Apart from the fact that he was about a foot too short?


----------



## gavroche (6 Sep 2019)

Good morning people. Up early this morning, been to lidl, walked the dog and now wondering what to do next as no one to talk to. My wife arrived safely in Oz but is suffering from jet lag and it is her birthday today! It is the first time since 1985 that we won't be celebrating together. I am sure her sister will treat her well. 
I might go and see my son this afternoon. It can be lonely on your own, at least I have the dog but she doesn't say much. Cup of coffee now?


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm 5'6" and personally I feel very good about being 69kg. I only get concerned about fat round the waist which medically is the most dangerous. I'm not keen on man boobs either.
> 
> If I lose more I look a bit gaunt and tend towards getting saggy skin. What I call old man's skin. TBH weight is a vanity thing for me as I want to look as good as possible for my age. Found a photo 20 years ago that I thought was my Dad. It wasn't! That wouldn't happen today.



You're the same height as me, I'm 11 stone, which is a good cycling weight for me, lighter I loose power, heavier and the weight starts slowing me down.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2019)

Morning all


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2019)

I am shorter than you lot.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2019)

I'm a gnats under 6ft and 85kg - same as I was when I was married nearly 40 years ago. A natural mesomorph and good looking with it.
Perfection just seems to be a natural talent.
Modesty, however, is something I have to work at.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all YAH's. A day of domestics, and when the rain comes a trip to the art shop to stock up on bits.
> 
> I think I must have been about 12 when I was 69kg, still trying to get down from 90kg to 80kg, then I'll be what I weighed when I was 30



That sounds like a good target to me. I'm sure you'll get there. I was 88kg three years ago and boy did I look it. Thing is I only realised this when I came across a photo of me in my cycling kit.

My advice would be. Drink 2-3 litres of water per day - hungry feeling is often dehydration. Reduce coffee to two cups a day. Understand the fuel your body needs - reducing calories is not necessarily a good thing as the body can try to retain more. Eat foods which provide the correct fuel for your life. A 1-2lb week loss is good - slow and steady.



Goldy said:


> I'm now 76kg down from 120+ 5 years ago.
> I'm now lighter at 58 than when I left school.
> You should weigh at the same time of day once a week or fortnight to get accurate readings as you can be 1 or 2 kg different day to day due to fluid retention depending on what you've eaten or how much you've drunk, even extra exercise can make you hold on to fluid to help repair muscles so don't worry if you don't appear to have lost one week



Excellent result and advice. I weigh in every Wednesday after getting up and before eating or drinking. I do weigh at other times such as after a ride but don't take much notice of those results.

I'm part of an informal weight loss group in our cycle club. About 12 of us confess our weight every Wednesday.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> Wow, you've done really well, I had to google 120kg to put it in perspective, that's nearly 19 stone
> 
> 
> BTW dave I'm 5'10"


Well in that case you maybe need to grow 2 inches


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I see @Dave7 is talking about my bloomers again in another part of the forum. Your gonna make people jealous.


Welshie.....someone must have hacked my account and is bent on defaming me.
I will ask Pat5 to look into them.
Sorry, look into IT.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> They're using them for all sorts now! Lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 483813


That will never work.... they're not pink.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm 5'6" and personally I feel very good about being 69kg. I only get concerned about fat round the waist which medically is the most dangerous. I'm not keen on man boobs either.
> 
> If I lose more I look a bit gaunt and tend towards getting saggy skin. What I call old man's skin. TBH weight is a vanity thing for me as I want to look as good as possible for my age. Found a photo 20 years ago that I thought was my Dad. It wasn't! That wouldn't happen today.


Welshie was telling me that she weighed herself last week wearing nothing but her bloomers. She was 70 Kg. She took her bloomers off and tried again, she was only 55 Kg.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie was telling me that she weighed herself last week wearing nothing but her bloomers. She was 70 Kg. She took her bloomers off and tried again, she was only 55 Kg.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Another good sleep, pretty much eight hours straight though I was half awake for a while round 4.00am.
> 
> Mrs P's birthday. She is asleep but this is normal. It's wet and windy so we're going to the Whitworth Gallery, Manchester for the Cezanne exhibition and lunch.
> 
> ...


How much of that there weight was fat?


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2019)

I'm 6 foot tall and weigh 77Kg in my birthday suit


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I'm 6 foot tall and weigh 77Kg in my birthday suit


You need to loose 3 inches


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2019)

I'm 6'4" and weighv117, or 65 if I balance my badger on the towel rail when on the scales.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm 6'4" and weighv117, or 65 if I balance my badger on the towel rail when on the scales.




I didnt know you had a pet badger.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2019)

It appears Chrome can't spell nadger.


----------



## gavroche (6 Sep 2019)

I am 5'7 and weight 84 kgs but no beer belly, I just have heavy bones. I very rarely weight myself as we don't have scales in our house. I never drink fizzy drinks or coke, never eat fast food  and drink very little alcohol. Quite healthy really for a soon to be 69 years old.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> It appears Chrome can't spell nadger.


Or even 'tadger'......


----------



## Paulus (6 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I didnt know you had a pet badger.


Are pet badgers allowed?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Are pet badgers allowed?




To be honest I think not. He could be accused of keeping an animal in cruel and unusual conditions


----------



## Goldy (6 Sep 2019)

I've heard of ferrets down your trousers but a badger is a bit extreme


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2019)

Nice walk around Cheddar and the reservoir this morning.
Now in the New Inn, Blagdon, for a spot of lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I've heard of ferrets down your trousers but a badger is a bit extreme




@Drago is like that


----------



## Goldy (6 Sep 2019)

Very windy here so no ride today, on the plus side the washing is drying well


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2019)

Just finished off a punnet of fresh Cheddar strawberries for puddin' (with clotted cream, of course!).


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

*Be Warned*, they may charge just that bit too much in Manchester!!




£35,000 for a beer.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> You're the same height as me, I'm 11 stone, which is a good cycling weight for me, lighter I loose power, heavier and the weight starts slowing me down.



Yes, weight loss has definitely helped my riding and I suspect if I went lower the reverse could be true.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> How much of that there weight was fat?



The scales said 18.5% but I haven't discovered what this means yet.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Currently over the Chester


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2019)

It's fish Friday .....except we are having a curry, bother-in-laws birthday


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It's fish Friday .....except we are having a curry, bother-in-laws birthday


Damn!
We we're sitting in the pub at lunchtime having a sandwich, when Mrs D suddenly said - 'Oh bugger - we've forgotten it's Friday! '
S'pose well have to to have Fish Friday another day.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2019)

Well we've done the Whitworth Gallery which was as good and varied as ever. Great lunch in the cafe. A couple of textiles which caught my eye from the Islamic exhibition.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2019)

CCTV now up and running. Waiting for one more lead then Mrs D can check it from her smartphone.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> A couple of textiles which caught my eye from the Islamic exhibition.
> 
> View attachment 483848



Is that a big girls blouse?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Is that a big girls blouse?



Probably best not to respond.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2019)

Well it is Mrs P's birthday..........


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well it is Mrs P's birthday..........
> 
> View attachment 483865


Nice present. A real fire.


You not noticed the tiling?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You not noticed the tiling?



You've lost me on that one.


----------



## Goldy (6 Sep 2019)

Off out to a 50th birthday party......  socialising isn't my strong point


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> You've lost me on that one.


One side is wrong.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> One side is wrong.



Nope. Lived with it for 25+ years. Can't see a thing wrong!


----------



## oldwheels (6 Sep 2019)

Terrible problem. Tomorrow is forecast to be the only decent cycling day for the next week at least. If dry I also have the grass to cut. Just got a phone call inviting me out fishing for mackerel and pollack as again the only decent day for weeks now. We tend to go fishing off Ardnamurchan where the swell can be “ interesting” and a bit dodgy in bad weather. I think fishing wins.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2019)

Oh dear.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mornjng peeps. Dark, wet and dismal here today.



Normal


----------



## Cavalol (6 Sep 2019)

Locked out of my garage the last week or so, thus no access to scooters or the cycles. The weather has been pretty rubbish, but fancied a few miles on the Lambretta and then a loop of the Millennium Path on one of the cycles.
Hey ho, it's given me all week to sort the leaking radiator on the XJ-S (which I haven't done!) then to buy this...






Which had only done 12,000 miles from new. Started cleaning it up, and on Tuesday it went for it's first MOT in 2 years. Couple of CV gaiter things and two rear springs later, it passed again. Had a new cam belt kit and drive belt fitted, then carried on with the cleaning. About four (not full) days of buffer/polish/elbow grease later...






Quite pleased with that. Then the P100 pick-up and the Suzuki GT250 were put into a deal with this...






..which I sort of surprised myself with, as I actually cannot stand VWs, especially Golfs and these things. Oh well, it'll keep me amused for half an hour until something else catches my eye.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I see @Dave7 is talking about my bloomers again in another part of the forum. Your gonna make people jealous.



They are legendary


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am shorter than you lot.



Short a##e


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2019)

There are pygmies in as yet undiscovered tribes in the Amazon who are taller than Welshie and who wear tighter bloomers.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Short a##e




I am


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> There are pygmies in as yet undiscovered tribes in the Amazon who are taller than Welshie and who wear tighter bloomers.




Watch it you. The bigger you are.the harder you fall as they say


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> One side is wrong.


Yer OCD is kickin' in again mate.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Watch it you. The bigger you are.the harder you fall as they say


Locked, loaded and ready


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2019)

Ooooh, that's very nice indeed! The new .25 Gamo break barrel!


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Watch it you. The bigger you are.the harder you fall as they say



The bigger they are, the harder they thump you!


----------



## Goldy (6 Sep 2019)

Escaped from the party early...........that was hell, crap band & kids running around.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Ooooh, that's very nice indeed! The new .25 Gamo break barrel!


https://www.surplusstore.co.uk/air-...rifles-by-manufacturer-2/gamo-air-rifles.html


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> The bigger they are, the harder they thump you!


Says you and your badger.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2019)

Mrs P is very pissed...........and talking about the best way to cook chick peas.

I kid you not...........


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is very pissed...........and talking about the best way to cook chick peas.
> 
> I kid you not...........


*STOVETOP METHOD: *
Transfer the soaked chickpeas to a large saucepan or a small pot. Cover the chickpeas with water by 2 inches.

Add the garlic, bay leaves, and salt. Bring the water to boil, then reduce the heat slightly and simmer for 20 to 25 minutes for firmer beans, 40 to 50 minutes for softer beans.

https://healthynibblesandbits.com/how-to-cook-chickpeas-3-ways/


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2019)

Night Bobby Jo....


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Bobby Jo....


Night Billy Jean


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2019)

Gooooood morning. I am first today.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Gooooood morning. I am first today.


2nd!


----------



## Goldy (7 Sep 2019)

Good morning. Market day today veg shopping time, deliver more apples to my local cafe, then off to B & Q for a new toilet seat. Mrs G is away for the night so I can catch up on the superbikes May even get a ride in later


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2019)

Off to Wells this morning - England's smallest city.
Bit of shopping and hopefully the market is on today.
Doggie walking later and a spot of lunch at a suitable establishment afterwards.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2019)

I have managed to get one eye open, the other should follow shortly when the coffee kicks in.
A ride is planned at 1100 so I will have breckie about 1000 (maybe a bowl of porridge).
The 2 gardens need mowing. Stuff needs pruning but that can wait till the morrow.
I may take a leaf out of Dirks book and have a pub meal later, we shall see.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Sep 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2019)

I've been mooching about. Mrs P has staggered down and back upstairs with coffee.

Not too sure what today will bring. I may go with a friend to watch Chorley play, as he put it, "the mighty County."

Now this is Stockport County we are talking about. He originates from Stockport so full marks for sticking with them for 60+ years.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2019)

Oh yes. Outside it's sort of grey, warm, still and a bit muggy.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2019)

Spotted this near the Whitworth Gallery, Manchester on a newish segregated cycle lane inbound for the city centre. What a great idea for educating people about the value of proper cycling infrastructure. A bit tricky to see but 891 cyclists went by today towards the city centre

The one on the other side showed 182 journeys for today so possibly around 700 people still to commute out towards home.

The total number of cyclists who passed this year is 351,000 to date.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2019)

@Mo1959 . The tour of Britain starts today......Glasgow-Kircudbright (never heard of that). Does it go near you? Will you be watching it?


----------



## gavroche (7 Sep 2019)

Probably will watch parts of it but I don't rate the ToB highly to be honest. It just cannot compare with the Grand Tours. Not in the same league.


----------



## screenman (7 Sep 2019)

If anyone needs me I am in Debenhams.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> Probably will watch parts of it but I don't rate the ToB highly to be honest. It just cannot compare with the Grand Tours. Not in the same league.


Why do you say that? Is it because it doesn't attract the best riders? (There are some top riders in this race) 
I was wondering.......with the Vuelta going on how do riders decide which one to go for? Do they eg think "i have no chance of winning A so I will go for B?
I enjoy the tdf and the Vuelta for the staggering scenery but am really looking forward to some of the ToB......particularly Wednesday as its my old home area, the Wirral


----------



## gavroche (7 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why do you say that? Is it because it doesn't attract the best riders?
> I was wondering.......with the Vuelta going on how do riders decide which one to go for? Do they eg think "i have no chance of winning A so I will go for B?
> I enjoy the tdf and the Vuelta for the staggering scenery but am really looking forward to some of the ToB......particularly Wednesday as its my old home area, the Wirral


It is only one week long and all over the place. Yes it has short steep climbs but nothing like the Pyrenees or the Alps for stamina and endurance over three weeks. I went to see it at the finish 2 or 3 years ago in Llanberis and enjoyed the moment but it still doesn't do it for me as much as the others.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2019)

Think I'm being dragged to the outlaws.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Spotted this near the Whitworth Gallery, Manchester on a newish segregated cycle lane inbound for the city centre. What a great idea for educating people about the value of proper cycling infrastructure. A bit tricky to see but 891 cyclists went by today towards the city centre
> 
> The one on the other side showed 182 journeys for today so possibly around 700 people still to commute out towards home.
> 
> ...


Saw something similar on Cheetam Hill Road a few years ago.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2019)

Just back from a bimble. It looked like it was going to rain so I cut it short to just 10 miles. Looks like the farmers have managed to get a 2nd cut of the grass.

And they have cut the hedges as well.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Sep 2019)

I've made a cake to take away with me tomorrow as I'm doggie/house sitting again, I think it is the last one this year


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just back from a bimble. It looked like it was going to rain so I cut it short to just 10 miles. Looks like the farmers have managed to get a 2nd cut of the grass.
> 
> And they have cut the hedges as well.
> 
> ...


Made a bad job of the cutting, and I spy dinner for next week trying to hide.

You've bad weather on the way as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Made a bad job of the cutting, and I spy dinner for next week trying to hide.



I wouldn't be able to get it on the back of my bike.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I wouldn't be able to get it on the back of my bike.


Tie the legs(front) together and then hang around your neck. Where's the problem?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tie the legs(front) together and then hang around your neck. Where's the problem?




Yeah. Sounds good.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yeah. Sounds good.


It'll get it home!


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yeah. Sounds good.


Return at night, no lights, and no-one will know.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2019)

Walk along Deer's Leap, near Wookey Hole to exercise the doggie; then a light lunch of Faggots & Peas at the Hunters Lodge. Not a bad snack for a fiver.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2019)

Well I feel nackered. A quiet snooze would do but instead I'm off to watch Chorley v Stockport County.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2019)

Lovely and sunny here now I am back


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 . The tour of Britain starts today......Glasgow-Kircudbright (never heard of that). Does it go near you? Will you be watching it?


Nope, that's over to the west. I'm nearer the east coast. 

Not long back a bimble. The sun is deceptive. It's not actually very warm.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope, that's over to the west. I'm nearer the east coast.
> 
> Not long back a bimble. The sun is deceptive. It's not actually very warm.


Oh....I thought you were just above Glasgow.
And no, its not very warm. Tights and jacket for tomorrows ride I think.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> *Walk *along Deer's Leap, near Wookey Hole to exercise the doggie; then a light lunch of Faggots & Peas at the Hunters Lodge. Not a bad snack for a fiver.
> View attachment 483965
> View attachment 483966


Solo?


----------



## Mart44 (7 Sep 2019)

Good afternoon - We had a walk/wheel to Currys PC World and back this morning. About a 4 mile round trip. Outward bound along the Backwater Valley Path but back along the roads because Mrs Mart can only stand so much bumping around in her power wheelchair.

I bought a laser mouse for the computer. The batteries are supposed to last up to 30 months (we'll see). Not much else happening today, barring family visiting or some crisis or another.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Sep 2019)

Started off the day going sea fishing. Got some of the biggest mackerel I have ever seen. Unfortunately the boat owner/skipper stuck a hook firmly in his hand beyond the barb and refused to let any of us get at it with a sharp knife ( very wise) so had to go to the cottage hospital 20 miles away. As the most experienced small boat handler I was nominated to be in charge. We put him ashore at an outer pontoon and I then had to navigate an expensive power boat which I had last handled about 2 years ago into a very tight unfamiliar maze of a marina with a gusty side wind and a dodgy reverse gear selector. Managed not to hit anything but am now a nervous wreck.


----------



## Goldy (7 Sep 2019)

Home alone on a Saturday night so soaking in the bath with a whiskey listening to radio 2.........what a rock and roll lifestyle I lead


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2019)

We've had to put the fire on tonight.


----------



## Goldy (7 Sep 2019)

Still in shorts here


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2019)

Strictly!!!!!!! Aaaaaagggghhhhhh


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Strictly!!!!!!! Aaaaaagggghhhhhh


Cruel and inhuman torture. It has to be against the geneva convention.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2019)

Watching a violent Stafe fillum.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Watching a violent Stafe fillum.


Equaliser 2?


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2019)

Homefront. Quite a few slappings getting dished out.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Homefront. Quite a few slappings getting dished out.


Just for watching it!


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2019)

CCTV is set up to alert Mrs D's smartphone if anything moves. I fitted one camera in the porch as it gives a good view of the front and is safe from being tampered with, so I keep slipping into the porch and waving at the camera which then sends another alert to her phone. I think it's starting to wear a bit thin for her.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> CCTV is set up to alert Mrs D's smartphone if anything moves. I fitted one camera in the porch as it gives a good view of the front and is safe from being tampered with, so I keep slipping into the porch and waving at the camera which then sends another alert to her phone. I think it's starting to wear a bit thin for her.


Proper signage in place?


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2019)

Night Billy Ray.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Billy Ray.


Night Billy Jean


----------



## aferris2 (8 Sep 2019)

Morning all. I'm first but then it is 9am here in Sydney.
This is our new home:



Just need to sort out a bike (tomorrow's task) then the adventure can really begin. Think we will be heading North.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Morning all. I'm first but then it is 9am here in Sydney.
> This is our new home:
> View attachment 484080
> 
> Just need to sort out a bike (tomorrow's task) then the adventure can really begin. Think we will be heading North.


You in the tent or van?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2019)

I'm first  - never sure if this is good or bad. Good morning to you all. It's a bit chilly round the house, dressing gown and slippers for now. Forecast is very good but hard to tell what it's really like at the moment.

Out for a ride with the big boys today. A flat one to a favourite cafe - the Applestore at Scorton. The bacon and egg barm is to die for.

https://wyresdalepark.co.uk/applestore-cafe-scorton

After that who knows.........


----------



## Goldy (8 Sep 2019)

Morning earlybirds
Off out with the dog soon then it's aquarium cleaning day lots of new plants and stuff going in


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2019)

Good morning.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Sep 2019)




----------



## Goldy (8 Sep 2019)

It's a tad nippy out


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2019)

Morning stinkies. 
Hitching up and moving on in a couple of hours.
Got a week booked on a site near Seaton in Devon.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2019)

morning people  heating's on, son and granddaughter due soon, garden to tidy this afternoon, light fading early in the evening now and not able to get a lot done.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2019)

I have risen!

Muttley has been walked. A bit chilly out.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Still in shorts here


You wear shorts in the bath ??


----------



## Goldy (8 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You wear shorts in the bath ??


Have to keep a sense of decorum at all times


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Morning earlybirds
> Off out with the dog soon then it's aquarium cleaning day lots of new plants and stuff going in


We had various aquariums for many years.....all round the 48" size. I could never get plants to grow well which I put down to the water supply ?? My Bro in north wales had a similar set up and his plants grew for fun. After 30ish years we gor rid when we had a complete refurb in the lounge.


----------



## Goldy (8 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We had various aquariums for many years.....all round the 48" size. I could never get plants to grow well which I put down to the water supply ?? My Bro in north wales had a similar set up and his plants grew for fun. After 30ish years we gor rid when we had a complete refurb in the lounge.


We have artificial plants which are now made of silk like material so look pretty realistic plus the fish don't eat them.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2019)

Morning peeps.
Up early today, 0700. Some jobs done and coffee enjoyed.
It was cold......I put the conservatory fire on to warm it up.
I cried off yesterdays ride as I was feeling "off". Just weakish and shaky. Feeling good today so a ride is definitely on......probably cheshire way to Arley Hall (Antrobus). Some good steady climbing on the way out (to me at least).


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning peeps.
> Up early today, 0700. Some jobs done and coffee enjoyed.
> It was cold......I put the conservatory fire on to warm it up.
> I cried off yesterdays ride as I was feeling "off". Just weakish and shaky. Feeling good today so a ride is definitely on......probably cheshire way to Arley Hall (Antrobus). Some good steady climbing on the way out (to me at least).



We went to Arley hall a couple of years ago whilst visiting our son in Warrington, lovely old barn there


----------



## numbnuts (8 Sep 2019)

I have crap internet speed 14 Mbps ....roll on Friday


----------



## gavroche (8 Sep 2019)

Why do you lot get up so early? Have you not realised yet that you are not governed by the clock any more? Anytime before 8 o'clock is night time for me, especially in cold mornings.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> Why do you lot get up so early? Have you not realised yet that you are not governed by the clock any more? Anytime before 8 o'clock is night time for me, especially in cold mornings.



I find I'm awake by 5-6 am having gone to bed about 11 pm, by 7 am I'm getting bored and I'm Hungary so I get up.


----------



## aferris2 (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You in the tent or van?


Self and Mrs A in the van. Daughter in the tent.


----------



## Mart44 (8 Sep 2019)

Good morning - Didn't sleep well last night or the night before because of a pain in my back. There's been some some lifting and moving to do recently and I think it's a muscle strain (upper back). It doesn't feel so bad now I'm up.

That aside, it's a sunny morning and despite the extremely excruciating agony  I'll be cycling along to the doctors to drop a prescription in through the letter box. Family are visiting later, so I'd better go and get some milk for all the coffees and teas they will drink. I'll be having a beer later this evening.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2019)

We have sun. Looks like the day will be nice when it warms up a bit.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> We went to Arley hall a couple of years ago whilst visiting our son in Warrington, lovely old barn there
> 
> View attachment 484086


From my house to there is dead on 10 miles. Depending how I feel I may continue on for a few miles, its all pleasant out there.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> Why do you lot get up so early? Have you not realised yet that you are not governed by the clock any more? Anytime before 8 o'clock is night time for me, especially in cold mornings.


For me its because, although I tend to wake up as the light filters through the curtains it takes me a long time for my body to catch up. Its always been like that, much much worse when I was young.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2019)

Debating what to do with the day. Mrs D's motability car goes back tomorrow, so I'll brave the hordes of japanese soldiers who don't know the war is over and empty out the interior.

She takes possession of her new XC90 T8 tomorrow. 30 odd mile range on full electric, and 400 horsepower when both engines fire at once. Boo yah! Then when I get mine we'll be a two XC90 household.


----------



## Paulus (8 Sep 2019)

Dog has been walked, coffee has been drunk, so I am off for a 15 mile pootle and then a couple of pints . Tonight going to a local gig to see Steve Smith for a bit of Blues music.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2019)

It's a lovely morning, a bit fresh but sunny and still, first day in weeks when it hasn't been blowing a hoolie, and I've got a house full of family and haven't got time to ride. Tomorrow's weather isn't looking good.


----------



## gavroche (8 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Debating what to do with the day. Mrs D's motability car goes back tomorrow, so I'll brave the hordes of japanese soldiers who don't know the war is over and empty out the interior.
> 
> She takes possession of her new XC90 T8 tomorrow. 30 odd mile range on full electric, and 400 horsepower when both engines fire at once. Boo yah! Then when I get mine we'll be a two XC90 household.


Have you sold the Smart yet?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2019)

Big group out today so we had to switch cafes. We went to The Barn in Scorton. My advice would be don't go. The most expensive cycling cafe I've been in - beans on toast, two poached eggs, coffee and flapjack for a staggering £10.45!!! ......... and not many beans and they were luke warm. Not happy.

However average of 18.5 to cafe and still able to speak. Total of 70 miles at 17.2 so a good do all round.

Fresh and sunny and no wind. Ideal.

This afternoon I shall chop kindling and clean my bike.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> Why do you lot get up so early? Have you not realised yet that you are not governed by the clock any more? Anytime before 8 o'clock is night time for me, especially in cold mornings.



I would love to sleep later. Trouble is by 10.00pm I'm falling asleep in the chair. If I sleep for 7 hours it's 5.00am. After my illness I slept longer but about six weeks ago my body suddenly reverted to its old habits!


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I find I'm awake by 5-6 am having gone to bed about 11 pm, by 7 am I'm getting bored and I'm Hungary so I get up.


Monza, Italy not Hungary!


----------



## Goldy (8 Sep 2019)

Aquarium redone letting it settle before putting the fish back in


----------



## gavroche (8 Sep 2019)

Although I would like to go for a ride today, I don't think it will be possible as I am dog sitting for my stepson who is on holiday in Turkey. The dog is going back to his daughter tonight but don't know what time. Rain forecasted for tomorrow.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2019)

Got my ride in. It was a cold wind when that sun went in.
I cant understand @PaulSB needing a cafe stop. I did 20 at 12.5mph and I didnt need a nambypamby stop. Call themselves cyclists....pah.
At this point I had better insert a smiley.
@dave r .......just for you


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Big group out today so we had to switch cafes. We went to The Barn in Scorton. My advice would be don't go. The most expensive cycling cafe I've been in - *beans on toast, two poached eggs, coffee and flapjack for a staggering £10.45!!!* ......... and not many beans and they were luke warm. Not happy.
> 
> However average of 18.5 to cafe and still able to speak. Total of 70 miles at 17.2 so a good do all round.
> 
> ...



That's definitely a bit on the steep side.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2019)

Finally got to bed at 6am as Lovely Wife decided we were "going for it" at about midnight so we had a bit of a party for two.

Got up at 11.30am to a bright sunny day and dragged myself out on a sloooow 15 miler to take advantage of the clement weather.

Completely goosed now and we are both going to doss with our Kindles and G&T's in front of our lovely fire.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's definitely a bit on the steep side.


I will possibly pay that much.
But
Only for a special wedding anniversary


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will possibly pay that much.
> But
> Only for a special wedding anniversary



You big spending romantic....


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Finally got to bed at 6am as Lovely Wife decided we were "going for it" at about midnight so we had a bit of a party for two.
> 
> Got up at 11.30am to a bright sunny day and dragged myself out on a sloooow 15 miler to take advantage of the clement weather.
> 
> Completely goosed now and we are both going to doss with our Kindles and G&T's in front of our lovely fire.


This is bordering on too much information.
Dont forget we are all oldies so understand your innuendos.....
"Going for it at midnight"
"Going to doss with your kindles"
"Getting goosed"
There are young ladies like Mo and Welshie reading this stuff


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> This is bordering on too much information.
> Dont forget we are all oldies so understand your innuendos.....
> "Going for it at midnight"
> "Going to doss with your kindles"
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2019)

I am shocked .


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> Have you sold the Smart yet?



Not yet. Soon. Just waiting on an exact date from my Dad. His car has already gone and he's scooting in the XC90 himself in the meantime. Expected delivery date for his is early October, and once that's firmed up I'll slap the Smart up for sale. I'd do a deal for anyone on CC that wanted it, although Welshie would only want it so she could smell the seat.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Not yet. Soon. Just waiting on an exact date from my Dad. His car has already gone and he's scooting in the XC90 himself in the meantime. Expected delivery date for his is early October, and once that's firmed up I'll slap the Smart up for sale. I'd do a deal for anyone on CC that wanted it, although Welshie would only want it so she could smell the seat.




You wish.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2019)

I do indeed wish, because you're so desperate to do so I could charge you double!


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Monza, Italy not Hungary!



???


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2019)

Lance O'Classic was driving to Monza in Italy but accieentally programmed the tw%t nav to go to Monza in Hungary. He's so angry we can hear his shouts from here.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> ???


Hamilton, Bottas, Vettel and Co...


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Aquarium redone letting it settle before putting the fish back in
> View attachment 484189


I dont wish to worry you but I fear you have a problem with that tank.
When you posted the photo at 13.58 the water was cloudy. Its now 15.50 and it still looks cloudy


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2019)

The Eagle has landed......


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hamilton, Bottas, Vettel and Co...



I haven't watched the race yet


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I haven't watched the race yet


I've not said how or if they finished. And I missed Verstappen who is third, going into the race, on the leaderboard.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2019)

Who'd have thought Verstappen would punch Hamilton in the face like that?


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Who'd have thought Verstappen would punch Hamilton in the face like that?


Straight in the helmet as well!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed......
> 
> View attachment 484200


Have you tried your solar thingamajig out yet ??


----------



## Mart44 (8 Sep 2019)

Even though sunny, it was a bit chilly for the ride to and from the doctors this morning. I should have worn more clothing. Scores of cyclists were out today. I noticed their ride was terminating (or taking a break) at a local pub. That's my kind of ride.


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Have you tried your solar thingamajig out yet ??


Not yet.
I've got to get it all wired into the van and also buy a new leisure battery, when we get back home after this trip.
We're going to try it all out on our next trip in October.


----------



## Goldy (8 Sep 2019)

Someone's happy in his clean tank


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Someone's happy in his clean tank
> View attachment 484234


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Got my ride in. It was a cold wind when that sun went in.
> I cant understand @PaulSB needing a cafe stop. I did 20 at 12.5mph and I didnt need a nambypamby stop. Call themselves cyclists....pah.
> At this point I had better insert a smiley.





We're not called CCC - Chorley Cake Club - without good reason!!!!

Can't remember the last time I did a ride without a cafe stop.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2019)

Well the kindling is well and truly kindled. Going to have to find more though as we've nothing like enough to get through winter.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2019)

In bed watching the grand prix highlights.


----------



## Goldy (8 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


>


It'd be a bit tough it's armour plated


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well the kindling is well and truly kindled. Going to have to find more though as we've nothing like enough to get through winter.




I need to get kindling as well. We have some but not enough


----------



## Goldy (8 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I need to get kindling as well. We have some but not enough


I have loads that I don't need........ Bit far away though


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> In bed watching the grand prix highlights.


Well thats a new name for it


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I have loads that I don't need........ Bit far away though




Just a tad.


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> It'd be a bit tough it's armour plated


I've got an angle grinder........


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2019)

I may have had a snooze earlier.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have had a snooze earlier.


Got yourself ready for the night shift!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Got yourself ready for the night shift!




I only nodded off for a few minutes.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2019)




----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


>


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2019)




----------



## Goldy (9 Sep 2019)

Morning people. 
Grey & dull here, not sure about the weather yet though


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have had a snooze earlier.



I did that. Missed most of Peaky Blinders. Went to bed and slept till 6.30am.

Great start to week. It is Monday?


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

I have risen!

Going with Mrs D this morning to return her old car and then I'll give her a lift to collect her new one. First ring the Smart has had in 3 weeks.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Morning people.
> Grey & dull here, not sure about the weather yet though



Same here, very dark, rain forecast for most of the day though it hasn't started yet, can't make my mind up, ride and risk a soaking, or leave for tomorrow when the forecast is better.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

Mornng. Rather horrible here. Been raining since 4am and yes I was awake. 

Shopping today as there is sod all else we can do in this weather.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2019)

Good morning. I've now had two coffees and can type. Greyish skies and drizzle at the moment. A few of the guys are riding but I've ducked out.

The annual appointment with my financial advisor this morning. Sounds terribly grand. In fact the less money one has the more important it is to get sound advice.

Several small tasks to complete as well. Not least getting ready for my U3A Indoor Games group. Every 2nd and 4th Thursday of the month I'm running a two hour group for folk who want to play cards or board games, chat and have a cup of tea. First one is this coming Thursday.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2019)

Morning all.
Off to Charmouth and Lyme Regis today.
Should be a bit quieter there than it was in July - might even find a parking space!


----------



## Cavalol (9 Sep 2019)

Morning, it's grey, wet and horrible here too. Cat no.1 has just rolled in from the shed, looked round, went out via back door and came straight back in through the kitchen window.


----------



## Mart44 (9 Sep 2019)

Good morning - Dull here with rain expected.

I might not be doing too much today. I just don't know what I did to my back for it to start hurting. It's a sharp pain in the mid-back to the left of the right shoulder blade. External enough to be a muscle pain rather than anything else. Stops me sleeping. The trouble is there's lots to do this week. Moan moan.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - Dull here with rain expected.
> 
> I might not be doing too much today. I just don't know what I did to my back for it to start hurting. It's a sharp pain in the mid-back to the left of the right shoulder blade. External enough to be a muscle pain rather than anything else. Stops me sleeping. The trouble is there's lots to do this week. Moan moan.




I hope your back feels better soon.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - Dull here with rain expected.
> 
> I might not be doing too much today. I just don't know what I did to my back for it to start hurting. It's a sharp pain in the mid-back to the left of the right shoulder blade. External enough to be a muscle pain rather than anything else. Stops me sleeping. The trouble is there's lots to do this week. Moan moan.


Strange things backs. I hurt mine in a lifting "incident" back in 1967. It went worse and worse until the specialist told me I could end up in a wheel chair. Strange but as I got older ie in my late 50s it started to improve. It will still just "go" with no warning but that doesnt happen so often nowadays.
I hope you improve soon.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2019)

Its officially a piddly day here . Its been piddling for some time and is supposed to stay that way.
Mrs D takes her aunty to her weekly exercise class......at 94 its important to keep as flexible as possible.
She got weighed last week. 5 1/2 stone. I thought blimey, welshie has bloomers that weigh that much .
I will have breckie then give the exercise bike a "dam good thrashing".
Next, I am shopping for a new cycle top, a new autumn jersey** and possibly a new helmet.
**I have summer, base layers and winter jackets but nothing in between. I got cold yesterday so had to put my rain jacket on which made me sweat.
THEN....... the pub for our "over 60s" 2 course meal for £4.49 .


----------



## Goldy (9 Sep 2019)

Some rain at the start of the dog walk but dry now, was going for a ride but Mrs G has just messaged to say there's a parcel coming sometime this morning . I'll stay in then


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its officially a piddly day here . Its been piddling for some time and is supposed to stay that way.
> Mrs D takes her aunty to her weekly exercise class......at 94 its important to keep as flexible as possible.
> She got weighed last week. 5 1/2 stone. I thought blimey, welshie has bloomers that weigh that much .
> I will have breckie then give the exercise bike a "dam good thrashing".
> ...




Nothing wrong with extra heavy bloomers, especially when the weather starts to get a bit chilly.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nothing wrong with extra heavy bloomers, especially when the weather starts to get a bit chilly.


So long as they are not heavy cos you had a little accident


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2019)

We've suppose to have rain today, so I better get my arse into gear and take the dogs up the woods


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So long as they are not heavy cos you had a little accident


In think that's drago your talking about


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2019)

todays ride is off , I'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## GM (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nothing wrong with extra heavy bloomers, especially when the weather starts to get a bit chilly.




You're absolutely right, it was a bit chilly last night I had to resort to wearing PJ's again!


Morning all. A grey start as well here in the capital with rain forecast shortly. A good excuse to finish a bit of upholstering that I started months ago.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> In think that's drago your talking about


I said "little accident".......according to Drago he has big ones and not always accidental


----------



## Goldy (9 Sep 2019)

Raining now so it'll be the treadmill & spin bike this afternoon then with a few weights thrown in.


----------



## Paulus (9 Sep 2019)

Morning all, dog walked, domestics done, and it is starting to rain. I am meeting my son for lunch later. So, not much really happening today in retirement land today. I shall probably watch the Tour of Britain this afternoon on the telly box.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2019)

Bugger! Financial advisor just texted to cancel as she's poorly. I'd just washed, put on clean shirt and cleaned shoes in an effort to look respectable!

I'm going to the LBS for coffee and a chat plus I need new gloves.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2019)

@Dave7 FYI I returned the Limar helmet. Very comfy but significant movement front to back especially when wearing a cycle cap. The adjustment at the back isn't sufficient to prevent this.

One tip for cooler days. If you have a gilet try wearing it under your shirt/jersey. Works for me.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2019)

I has


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> We've suppose to have rain today, so I better get my arse into gear and take the dogs up the woods


You planned on having a fire?


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

Fire lit in the summer house. Sat outside enjoying a post prandial glass of home brew.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

I am back from shopping in the metropolis of Newtown . Still raining here.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Debating what to do with the day. Mrs D's motability car goes back tomorrow, so I'll brave the hordes of japanese soldiers who don't know the war is over and empty out the interior.
> 
> She takes possession of her new XC90 T8 tomorrow. 30 odd mile range on full electric, and 400 horsepower when both engines fire at once. Boo yah! Then when I get mine we'll be a two XC90 household.



Two, what happened to Mr Eco. You've morphed !!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Two, what happened to Mr Eco. You've morphed !!




Into what though. Let's hope whatever it is it's better than before.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Two, what happened to Mr Eco. You've morphed !!



I will protect the environment by simply not using my own XC90 very much.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2019)

Just got soaked in Charmouth, Lyme Regis and Seaton. 
Back to the van to hunker down for the rest of the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

I do not have a problem with people still selling things In feet and inches, but you can hardly sell items in centimetres AND Inches.

Someone just told me that the item I bought was the correct size as it was 50 centimetres by 19 Inches. 

Most material is sold by the square metre not quarter of a metre by 19 inches. Confused? Hell yes.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

You bought 19 feet, 5 inches of Coca Cola again?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> You bought 19 feet, 5 inches of Coca Cola again?





Do shut up you.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> You bought 19 feet, 5 inches of Coca Cola again?


She's got a pair of 500ltr bloomers.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> She's got a pair of 500ltr bloomers.




I don't like you lot anymore. Come to think of it, I never liked any of you.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

Chuffing Ada. Summer house was 17C before I lit the fire. Snoozed off and woke up to find it was 29.6C. Looking forward to a cold, snowy winter!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I do not have a problem with people still selling things In feet and inches, but you can hardly sell items in centimetres AND Inches.
> 
> Someone just told me that the item I bought was the correct size as it was 50 centimetres by 19 Inches.
> 
> Most material is sold by the square metre not quarter of a metre by 19 inches. Confused? Hell yes.



Just bought jeans in Next. 32" waist and 81cm inside leg.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2019)

Today I have been to the LBS for coffee, chat and gloves. Then I did B&Q, M&S, ASDA and Next (all on same retail park). You have no idea how liberating it feels to do mundane stuff alone.

Currently in cafe stop.

Next stop is my lad's to fix a carpet gripper.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

Does that mean you're fat and incredibly tall?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> She's got a pair of 500ltr bloomers.



Well I think you're all horrid to @welsh dragon


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well I think you're all horrid to @welsh dragon


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Does that mean you're fat and incredibly tall?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just bought jeans in Next. *32" waist* and 81cm inside leg.



I remember that size well from the distant past.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 FYI I returned the Limar helmet. Very comfy but significant movement front to back especially when wearing a cycle cap. The adjustment at the back isn't sufficient to prevent this.
> 
> One tip for cooler days. If you have a gilet try wearing it under your shirt/jersey. Works for me.


I was looking at the Rudy helmets earlier. Not cheap at £70 upwards but the have a mesh inside which makes them comfy.....and they are a nice finish.
I also went to look at the cheaper ones in Halfords, Outdoor World and Sports Direct. A real case of getting what you pay for.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't like you lot anymore. Come to think of it, I never liked any of you.


Including me


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from shopping in the metropolis of Newtown . Still raining here.


I went shopping for cycling bits but Mrs D decided to come with me.
She didnt come in any of the shops but somehow I ended up being dragged round Aldi


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Including me




Of course not


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course not


Ohh you are so sweet


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

Loom at you perverts, all sniffing round the forum Nora Batty hoping for a quick peek at her wrinkled stockings.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was looking at the Rudy helmets earlier. Not cheap at £70 upwards but the have a mesh inside which makes them comfy.....and they are a nice finish.
> I also went to look at the cheaper ones in Halfords, Outdoor World and Sports Direct. A real case of getting what you pay for.


limar helmets have mesh


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> limar helmets have mesh



The same mesh as Welshie's stockings?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> The same mesh as Welshie's stockings?




Stainless steel strength then.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

Reinforced gusset?


----------



## Lee_M (9 Sep 2019)

Rain all day so thought I’d stay in and fix the leak on the cistern inlet.

I am now as wet as if I’d gone out in the rain, and at one had water pouring through the light fitting in the kitchen ceiling.

Should definitely have called in the professionals


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Rain all day so thought I’d stay in and fix the leak on the cistern inlet.
> 
> I am now as wet as if I’d gone out in the rain, and at one had water pouring through the light fitting in the kitchen ceiling.
> 
> Should definitely have called in the professionals


Defo. If you can afford it get a pro in. He can have it done while you are thinking about it. Then you can enjoy a ride.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

Schweet, Mrs D says I can go shooting tomorrow.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course not


Dont rise to them welshie. Keep the secrets about your bloomers, tights and gussets a secret between just you and me.


----------



## Goldy (9 Sep 2019)

Bit cold in here but not going to admit that to Mrs G, the heating not going on yet


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

Quite warm here.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2019)

here


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

On the verge of drizzling here.


----------



## Goldy (9 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> On the verge of drizzling here.


I just drizzled some soy sauce over some salmon

Mod edit: no fish were harmed during this activity.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I just drizzled some soy sauce over some salmon


Did they like it?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I just drizzled some soy sauce over some salmon
> 
> Mod edit: no fish were harmed during this activity.



I've edited that post for you to prevent you from being abused by any resident activist fish lovers.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

Oh my cod!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Oh my cod!



And there's the starter for 10...


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

Fish puns happen a lot in the plaice.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

You lot are talking pollocks again I see.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are talking pollocks again I see.


Weaver lot of that on here.....


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I do not have a problem with people still selling things In feet and inches, but you can hardly sell items in centimetres AND Inches.
> 
> Someone just told me that the item I bought was the correct size as it was 50 centimetres by 19 Inches.
> 
> Most material is sold by the square metre not quarter of a metre by 19 inches. Confused? Hell yes.


Should have been 19'11/16"They were short selling!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2019)

Heating is on ............................................................have to admit it is a bit more cosy.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Oh my cod!


Get back on yer perch.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Heating is on ............................................................have to admit it is a bit more cosy.




We bought some kindling today. It's still warm in my.house. No heating on here.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

Chopped up loads of wood today. A couple of years back a neighbour gave me a tree he'd chopped down. I don't know what it was but the wood is very light and choose beautifully, and burns very nicely. Hoping for a cold winter so I can enjoy it in toasty warmth.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We bought some kindling today. It's still warm in my.house. No heating on here.



Bought kindling????..........that's close to putting the heating on!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldy (9 Sep 2019)

Finally got a ride in today, just done 25km on the spin bike while watching Port to port on the ipad.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Bought kindling????..........that's close to putting the heating on!!!!!!!!




We dont have enough wood lying around to use as kindling this year.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We dont have enough wood lying around to use as kindling this year.


There's plenty lying about in your photo's.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We dont have enough wood lying around to use as kindling this year.



OK, I'll let you off. Must admit I've been reduced to collecting small branches, prunings etc. this year. Doesn't look like enough and no prospect of other options appearing.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK, I'll let you off. Must admit I've been reduced to collecting small branches, prunings etc. this year. Doesn't look like enough and no prospect of other options appearing.




Same here. We had loads of small branches last year but this year is a bit different.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's plenty lying about in your photo's.



I am not dragging them all the way home


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

I think a holiday in Arizona is on the cards.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NGirAlHLvzw&t=60s


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2019)

Heating been on and off for a few weeks now plus last 10 days or so the log fire has been lit every night.

Can't stand a cold house.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Heating been on and off for a few weeks now plus last 10 days or so the log fire has been lit every night.
> 
> Can't stand a cold house.




I'm trying to put off lighting a fire for as long as I can. We had a small fire last Sunday and that was the first this year.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm trying to put off lighting a fire for as long as I can. We had a small fire last Sunday and that was the first this year.



I'll be ordering our winter log supply this weekend and the coalman (I think I'm ok with the man bit there  ) has started redelivering last week after his short summer break.

Oil tank will be topped up for the winter in October - no gas out here in the sticks.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'll be ordering our winter log supply this weekend and the coalman (I think I'm ok with the man bit there  ) has started redelivering last week after his short summer break.
> 
> Oil tank will be topped up for the winter in October - no gas out here in the sticks.




How dar you say Cole MAN. I am outraged. NOT.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

Not had the heating on in the house yet, but I spend a lot of time in the summer house and twice now I've had the log burner going to warm it up. Was super toasty today.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm trying to put off lighting a fire for as long as I can. We had a small fire last Sunday and that was the first this year.


You forgot that cold spell in March already!!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You forgot that cold spell in March already!!




Not a spell in March, I simply didnt manage to have my last fire in March.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night Bobby Joe.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.





Dirk said:


> Night Bobby Joe.


Night GranMa

Night GranPa


----------



## numbnuts (10 Sep 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2019)

Good morning. I have been awake for hours. Moist here today but at least it is calm and not windy.


----------



## Goldy (10 Sep 2019)

Morning 
Nice and sunny here at the moment


----------



## Paulus (10 Sep 2019)

Morning all, nice and bright here. The cats have now discovered cool weather and they are not happy. A nice day for a long walk with the dog and maybe a pint or two in the Mitre on the way back.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't like you lot anymore. Come to think of it, I never liked any of you.



Thats a bit nasty


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ohh you are so sweet



We know what you are after


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Quite warm here.



Are you


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2019)

I have risen!







Muttley walked. Quite foggy up my end.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I have been awake for hours. Moist here today but at least it is calm and not windy.



I have visions about that scenario


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2019)

Good morning all. 
Looking better, weather wise, today.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

Morning all. A good looong sleep last night. Just had a nica cuppa and am slowly coming round.
Its bright and sunny but quite cold.
Mrs D is out all day so I get to play .
A ride is on, probably another 20.
I may then walk to the pub and see what guest ales are on today, they normally have 3 or 4 on.
I have a few bits and bobs to do but nothing much.
Have a nice day


----------



## Mart44 (10 Sep 2019)

Good morning - A grey day today. Supermarket shopping to be done and an allotment to see to if it doesn't rain too much for me to ride there.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2019)

Hello my people. It's a beautiful sunny, clear morning with not breath of wind. No idea what the temperature is.

Slept till 7.30 and now must get up. Housework day today. It hasn't been done for two weeks.

First stop the kitchen to tackle the fridge.


----------



## gavroche (10 Sep 2019)

Good morning early risers and good afternoon to others. Was up at 6.30 this morning expecting my first day back at school but they don't need me today. 
Will take Molly for a walk on the beach shortly and then probably a 20 miles + ride. 
No idea what I will be doing this afternoon. It is quite lonely without my wife to be honest and she is not back till the 25th. I am glad I have the dog for company.


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2019)

Sun's out.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

Change of plans. Its dark and its raining steadily.
Hey Ho, looks like the exercise bike again whoop de do


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2019)

Rain put paid to yesterday's plans, so we're off to Lyme Regis today.
They reckon it's a good place for old fossils, so we should be alright there.....


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2019)

I am experimenting with materials. This might turn out to be a disaster. I am using the same material that Jean's companies use for the labels on the back of Jean's. A leather looky likey.


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2019)

I am as happy as a frog in a puddle right now.


----------



## Goldy (10 Sep 2019)

My apples have achieved fame at my local tearooms


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am experimenting with materials. This might turn out to be a disaster. I am using the same material that Jean's companies use for the labels on the back of Jean's. A leather looky likey.


Thats okish......I prefer the pink ones with lace but I will try to imagine you in leather look bloomers.
I may have to go for a lie down afterwards


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

Just finished on the exercise bike. I gave it some stick yesterday so my legs were heavy but soon got into the rythm.
I am going to my LBS later. He has offered to take my bike(s) in part ex against a new Cannondale.......I will see what he offers me. The 2nd hand market is cr*p so I dont expect a lot.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> My apples have achieved fame at my local tearooms
> View attachment 484482


I cant see any mention......where am I looking?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats okish......I prefer the pink ones with lace but I will try to imagine you in leather look bloomers.
> I may have to go for a lie down afterwards




Perv.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I cant see any mention......where am I looking?




Left hand side. Second item down I presume


----------



## Goldy (10 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I cant see any mention......where am I looking?


Colins apple crumble


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2019)

Nice here this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nice here this morning.
> 
> View attachment 484487


I see it hasn't rained there for a while


----------



## roadrash (10 Sep 2019)

great , a neighbour with cctv has been across to show me footage of the scrotes coming up the path then 10 mins later driving off in my car, just a pity it was pissing down so the footage is crap.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> great , a neighbour with cctv has been across to show me footage of the scrotes coming up the path then 10 mins later driving off in my car, just a pity it was pissing down so the footage is crap.


Dam unlucky


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2019)

I got back about half one with 56 miles on, I rode a circle stopping at Sutton Wharf at Sutton Cheney, a make it up as I rode ride,Initially I was stopping at the Garden Centre on the A447, but riding through Shenton I changed my mind and headed for Sutton Wharf, whilst i was in the cafe I decided to head home through Earl Shilton and Sapecote, but I rode through Earl Shilton then changed my mind when I got to the junction and turned for Croft, in croft I decided to head for Cosby then pick up a regular route home through Broughton Ashby, Frolesworth, Claybrook pava, Monks Kirby, Withybrook, and Shilton. Weather was about the same as its been for a while, but it stayed dry, when it was cloudy I was cold, when it was sunny I was to hot, all accompanied by a stiff cold breeze. 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39737041


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Perv.


I have been cogitating on your comment for some time now.
If you are the one that flounces around in pink lacey bloomers and you are the one making leather look undies........ why does that make me pervy ???
After thinking avout that I feel light headed now so will have to lie down again. I will rest my head on this weeks edition of "leather Clad Buxom Welsh Women"..... I may not post for a while .


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have been cogitating on your comment for some time now.
> If you are the one that flounces around in pink lacey bloomers and you are the one making leather look undies........ why does that make me pervy ???
> After thinking avout that I feel light headed now so will have to lie down again. I will rest my head on this weeks edition of "leather Clad Buxom Welsh Women"..... I may not post for a while .


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2019)

I have bimbled. Given the gusty breeze I suspect the hybrid wasnt the best choice of bike.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I have bimbled. Given the gusty breeze I suspect the hybrid wasnt the best choice of bike.
> View attachment 484507


Is that a Sirrus you are riding?


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2019)

Turned out nice now and forecast to stay this way for the next week. 






Nice lady at the farm just gave us a punnet of freshly picked Raspberrys. We'll have them on our breakfast cereal tomorrow.


----------



## steve292 (10 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I am as happy as a frog in a puddle right now.
> 
> View attachment 484478



I like the homemade bench rest. What rifle?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that a Sirrus you are riding?


Female equivalent.....Vita.


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2019)

steve292 said:


> I like the homemade bench rest. What rifle?



That's a bit of a bitsa, but it started life as a Hatsan 55S.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2019)

Very nice looking bike.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2019)

This evening I want a cigarette. God knows how many years since I quit and every now and then the desire returns.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2019)

So a lot of chores done today. House cleaned, three loads of washing, beds changed, more kindling kindled, last beans picked for freezer, tea made.

I now have a whisky - large!!!

Five of our guys are on the Ride Across Britain event. For those who don't know this is a very expensive way to ride LeJog - £1800 for nine days.

Anyway they are on home turf tomorrow, riding through Lancashire. Foolishly a few of us committed to support them for a few miles. The forecast is, can't put it any other way, shoot!!!

Tomorrow I will be a very wet Paul.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that a Sirrus you are riding?


Rding, it's leant agin gate.


----------



## Goldy (10 Sep 2019)

Today I've done very little, a bit of shopping (real and online) getting last few bits for holiday. Tomorrow I'm going for a ride as the weather looks good again.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> This evening I want a cigarette. God knows how many years since I quit and every now and then the desire returns.




I get that feeling sometimes as well. Suddenly it's bam I want one for no apparent reason. You have my sympathies.


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2019)

Tomorrow I shall be partaking of a beer at the Beer Inn, in Beer.
It don't get much more beery than that!
Might even buy the T shirt.....


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Tomorrow I shall be partaking of a beer at the Beer Inn, in Beer.
> It don't get much more beery than that!
> Might even buy the T shirt.....


You'll not be buying a pint then?


----------



## Ian H (10 Sep 2019)

I shall be cycling by an indirect route to Whimple for beer and conversation.


----------



## roadrash (10 Sep 2019)

I will probably still be waiting for the police to eventually turn up...…………...


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> I will probably still be waiting for the police to eventually turn up...…………...




Don't hold your breath waiting for them.


----------



## Goldy (10 Sep 2019)

I think I've found my perfect t shirt


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> This evening I want a cigarette. God knows how many years since I quit and every now and then the desire returns.



I stopped smoking in 1977, but once in a while I crave a cigarette, I suspect it's just something that ex smokers sometimes get.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I stopped smoking in 1977, but once in a while I crave a cigarette, I suspect it's just something that ex smokers sometimes get.




I gave up 7 years ago and most of the time I don't even think about smoking, but once in a while........


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I stopped smoking in 1977, but once in a while I crave a cigarette, I suspect it's just something that ex smokers sometimes get.



The time it usually happens is sitting quietly outside with a drink. Then it enters my head that just one would be great. Of course it's never just one which is why it took me so long to kick the habit.

Guess what I was doing this evening 

I can't imagine what it must be like with alcohol or hard drugs.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I think I've found my perfect t shirt
> View attachment 484553



Yep. Been there but haven't got the T-shirt...........yet!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The time it usually happens is sitting quietly outside with a drink. Then it enters my head that just one would be great. Of course it's never just one which is why it took me so long to kick the habit.
> 
> Guess what I was doing this evening
> 
> I can't imagine what it must be like with alcohol or hard drugs.




It took me decades to give up


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The time it usually happens is sitting quietly outside with a drink. Then it enters my head that just one would be great. Of course it's never just one which is why it took me so long to kick the habit.
> 
> Guess what I was doing this evening
> 
> I can't imagine what it must be like with alcohol or hard drugs.


Having a fag?


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2019)

Watching a documentary on the Beeb about the troubles in NI. Reminds me of my 2 tours, although it was all in colour when I was there.


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Watching a documentary on the Beeb about the troubles in NI. Reminds me of my 2 tours, although it was all in colour when I was there.


It was very shady when I was there.


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2019)

You were very shady?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> You were very shady?




He still is.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am experimenting with materials. This might turn out to be a disaster. I am using the same material that Jean's companies use for the labels on the back of Jean's. A leather looky likey.



What were you making?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats okish......I prefer the pink ones with lace but I will try to imagine you in leather look bloomers.
> I may have to go for a lie down afterwards



I think a few if us could be having to lie down if she should ever post some pictures


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> You were very shady?


Always have been. That's how to survive.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Perv.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I see it hasn't rained there for a while


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What were you making?




Just messing around


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I get that feeling sometimes as well. Suddenly it's bam I want one for no apparent reason. You have my sympathies.



Bet you do


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Bet you do




Cigarettes..


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2019)

We have a bomb scare in the town so if you don’t hear from me again.....bye bye....nice knowing you! Lol.


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Cigarettes..



Is that all?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> We have a bomb scare in the town so if you don’t hear from me again.....bye bye....nice knowing you! Lol.



I'll see if the sky lights up


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I'll see if the sky lights up


Lol. Supposed to be an old grenade or something. Police everywhere and road blocked, etc. Up the other end of the town so I should be safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Is that all?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Supposed to be an old grenade or something. Police everywhere and road blocked, etc. Up the other end of the town so I should be safe.



Tell us if you are still there in the morning


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Tell us if you are still there in the morning


Should be fine. The street must be three quarters of a mile away from me. I can’t see it being live after all this time, but you never know.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> We have a bomb scare in the town so if you don’t hear from me again.....bye bye....nice knowing you! Lol.


Don't use any mobile devices!!


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Should be fine. The street must be three quarters of a mile away from me. I can’t see it being live after all this time, but you never know.


Not the one at Tesco's is it?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not the one at Tesco's is it?


Not got Tesco in Crieff. Folk wanting in the street to get home but not being allowed access just now. Be the most excitement the plod has had for ages! Lol.


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Should be fine. The street must be three quarters of a mile away from me. I can’t see it being live after all this time, but you never know.


You should be safe - blast radius of most grenades is approximately 100ft. You'd be surprised at how long ordnance can remain active.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Not got Tesco in Crieff. Folk wanting in the street to get home but not being allowed access just now. Be the most excitement the plod has had for ages! Lol.


Found by a metal detecorist and taken home! One of a number he's found and taken home!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2019)

Morning...........no big bangs heard. Lol. Latest gossip was that someone had found an unexploded WW2 grenade in a garden shed of a house they had recently bought. 

It rained during the night but seems to be off now. In for a windy day though.


----------



## Goldy (11 Sep 2019)

Morning oldies 

It better stop soon I want to go for a ride today


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2019)

Is it morning? It's to dark to tell. Morning all. Dark, damp, breezy and rather yuck here at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It took me decades to give up



I guess I was trying for 20+ years. It's very, very tough and really only takes one to slip back.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2019)

Good morning......... but at least the wind is not as strong as forecast.

Regular readers will recall I committed to meeting our guys on LeJog. I really, really don't want to do this but it's important. Had to put lights on charge and it's going to be full wet weather gear.

Need to get a shift on as light mounts need moving to winter bike, tyre check etc.

Think of me ......


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> ...... It's very, very tough and really only takes one to slip back.


I gave up in 1987.
Had been smoking for 20 years.
I just made the decision to stop and haven't had a single fag or cigar since.
Mind you, I have a will of iron.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> I gave up in 1987.
> Had been smoking for 20 years.
> I just made the decision to stop and haven't had a single fag or cigar since.
> Mind you, I have a will of iron.




Of course you do.....


----------



## numbnuts (11 Sep 2019)

Morning all


----------



## Paulus (11 Sep 2019)

Morning all fellow wheezers. Grey, damp and windy outside at the moment. I have a craving for a bacon sandwich but have no bacon in the household. The dog will be walked via the cafe so I can indulge the craving.


----------



## The Jogger (11 Sep 2019)

Morning all, today 30 years ago I was a total physical and mental wreck as it was my first day of 30 years sobriety. Today I will just chill and maybe have a celebration lunch and get to a meeting here on the Costa.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2019)

The Jogger said:


> Morning all, today 30 years ago I was a total physical and mental wreck as it was my first day of 30 years sobriety. Today I will just chill and maybe have a celebration lunch and get to a meeting here on the Costa.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2019)

Oh my. It's blowing a real hoolie here. Misty and heavy rain plus wind that's driving the rain across the field. 

I will be staying inside I think. Oooh another slobbing day methinks.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2019)

Damp here, like Y fronts in a brothel.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Damp here, like Y fronts in a brothel.




Clearly you have much experience of that sort of thing.


----------



## gavroche (11 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> View attachment 484598


You are late today. Enjoyed your lie in ?


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2019)

Good morning people, dark damp and windy here this morning, no club today, but we'll go to lunch somewhere and I've the housework to do.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> You are late today. Enjoyed your lie in ?



Up at 0550hrs and done a 3 mile walk with Muttley before posting that.


----------



## Goldy (11 Sep 2019)

Dog walked, shopping done, breakfast consumed & the rain has stopped.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I think a few if us could be having to lie down if she should ever post some pictures


We are meeting up next week and she has promised to model the new leather look ones for me. I will try to sneak a photo and send it to you......but you mustn't tell her.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The time it usually happens is sitting quietly outside with a drink. Then it enters my head that just one would be great. Of course it's never just one which is why it took me so long to kick the habit.
> 
> Guess what I was doing this evening
> 
> I can't imagine what it must be like with alcohol or hard drugs.


I read that cigarettes can be more quickly addictive than hard drugs. Fortunately I have never smoked (apart from one I nicked from a shop when I was 12).


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I gave up 7 years ago and most of the time I don't even think about smoking, but once in a while........


Glad to hear that. I hate the thought of kissing a woman with stale smoke on her breath.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We are meeting up next week and she has promised to model the new leather look ones for me. I will try to sneak a photo and send it to you......but you mustn't tell her.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning......... but at least the wind is not as strong as forecast.
> 
> Regular readers will recall I committed to meeting our guys on LeJog. I really, really don't want to do this but it's important. Had to put lights on charge and it's going to be full wet weather gear.
> 
> ...


Serious question. What is your "full wet weather gear" ie what does it consist of?
I only have a light rain jacket as I am a fair weather cyclist (its not breathable and I sweat in it).
Edit.
Just realised my winter jacket is waterproof although its never been out in the rain )


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 484611


Blimey, is that you? I can possibly fit you in before I meet with welshie.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2019)

Officially 'orrible here.
Wednesday is normally golf but not today.
Think I said previously, the ToB is all on the Wirral today. So today is a TV day for my and Mrs D.
So......first, another go on the exercise bike.
Then tv on with croissants, strawberries and a bottle of bubbly while we watch all the places of our youth. We might even see the place where we first.....nah I doubt it


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 484611




Drop dead gorgeous or what.


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course you do.....


Yes......seriously.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question. What is your "full wet weather gear" ie what does it consist of?
> I only have a light rain jacket as I am a fair weather cyclist (its not breathable and I sweat in it).
> Edit.
> Just realised my winter jacket is waterproof although its never been out in the rain )


I have a goretex jacket, but it's more like a “boil in the bag”, I try not to ride in the rain more so if on my trike.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2019)

Why do I now have an image I'm my.mind of our Dave in a gimp suit?


----------



## GM (11 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Female equivalent.....Vita.






Morning all. Catching up 8 pages after a busy day yesterday.

That's a great little bike Mo. My daughter has got one, and she flies along on it, I have a job keeping up with her!


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2019)

Excellent! Predator is on Sky Movies. Clooneys brewed, bass cannon and surround soubd turned on,


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Excellent! Predator is on Sky Movies. Clooneys brewed, bass cannon and surround soubd turned on,




Is that the latest one?


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2019)

Nah, the original. I'm gonna watch Bill Duke flatten the forest with Old Painless!


----------



## Goldy (11 Sep 2019)

Bloody Bloody Bloody rain 
Looks like it's the spin bike again 
Still better get used to it I'm off to Wales next week


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Should be fine. The street must be three quarters of a mile away from me. I can’t see it being live after all this time, but you never know.



Did anyone pull the pin out or try bouncing it a few times?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Not got Tesco in Crieff. Folk wanting in the street to get home but not being allowed access just now. Be the most excitement the plod has had for ages! Lol.



Apart from chasing the local neds about?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> You should be safe - blast radius of most grenades is approximately 100ft. You'd be surprised at how long ordnance can remain active.



Well made then?


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it morning? It's to dark to tell. Morning all. Dark, damp, breezy and rather yuck here at the moment.



Normal day then


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2019)

CONTACT...MOTHERF*****!!!!!! 

I never tire of Bill Duke emptying a box of seven six two into the jungle.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> CONTACT...MOTHERF*****!!!!!!
> 
> I never tire of Bill Duke emptying a box of seven six two into the jungle.




Beats having to do any strimming


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2019)

I wonder if Mrs D would get me one for Christmas?


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yes......seriously.


Just a bit rusty due to the weather.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Well made then?


MkIV Mills 36 more than likely.

@Drago, List Price: $20,856.00.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2019)

This is my thing, though 250 big ones is a lot of moolah.

https://www.everydaynodaysoff.com/2009/10/21/ge-m134-mini-gun-fully-transferable/


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Beats having to do any strimming



Not that you do any


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Not that you do any




Dam right I don't.


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam right I don't.



Lazy a##e


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Lazy a##e




Not at all.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2019)

Our ToB breckie



There is a good slug of vodka in those glasses of orange juice .
Ridershave just gone past Chester zoo.....its all interesting to us.


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2019)




----------



## 172traindriver (11 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 484647



Afternoon snooze now?


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Afternoon snooze now?


After I've had me cake.........


----------



## Paulus (11 Sep 2019)

Should be in mundane news really, but I have just been out on the bike for a bit and stopped for a haircut on the way home. Yes , I do still have enough on top to go to the barbers every few weeks. 
Out for a couple of ales tonight with MrsP and then over to the curry shop for the banquet night. A main course plus a side and either rice or naan for £ 9.50 per person.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question. What is your "full wet weather gear" ie what does it consist of?
> I only have a light rain jacket as I am a fair weather cyclist (its not breathable and I sweat in it).
> Edit.
> Just realised my winter jacket is waterproof although its never been out in the rain )



I have two variations depending on the temperature.

Today was base layer, winter shirt, gilet and rain jacket. I'm very fortunate my son gave me a Rapha rain jacket and it's very good. I would never buy Rapha. Lightweight leggings, bib shorts, overshoes and if very wet like today I wear plastic bags inside my shoes. Gloves are semi-waterproof but have a cover which makes them about 100%

In cold weather a winter base layer, winter jacket which is semi-waterproof. If it's hammering down add the rain jacket. Waterproof socks, overshoes. Bib longs.

With the exception of my winter jacket all this dries quickly. So by 8.30 I was drenched but warm. By 10.00 we had wind and sun and had dried out.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2019)

That didn't work out too bad, with there being no club today we drove over to the Oaks Farm Shop for a spot of lunch then drover over to Solihull for a meander round the shops.


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> That didn't work out too bad, with there being no club today we drove over to the Oaks Farm Shop for a spot of lunch then drover over to Solihull for a meander round the shops.


What's Mell Square like these days?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have two variations depending on the temperature.
> 
> Today was base layer, winter shirt, gilet and rain jacket. I'm very fortunate my son gave me a Rapha rain jacket and it's very good. I would never buy Rapha. Lightweight leggings, bib shorts, overshoes and if very wet like today I wear plastic bags inside my shoes. Gloves are semi-waterproof but have a cover which makes them about 100%
> 
> ...


Bl**dy hell, you are serious.
When its raining I wear a duvet while having a large Cognac .


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> What's Mell Square like these days?



We didn't get a chance to walk round it, by that time my Good Lady had had enough walking around and wanted to go home.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Bl**dy hell, you are serious.
> When its raining I wear a duvet while having a large Cognac .



I don't usually chose to ride in the rain. It was hammering down at 7.30 when I left home - normally I wouldn't have gone out. However this was about supporting five club mates on RAB (LeJog in 9 days) and having said I'd be there I wasn't going to let them down. I was piss wet through by the time I hit the meeting point.

Another friend turned up and we did Domestique duties by taking the front in to a 20mph head wind for 40 miles. It was hard. They wanted 15 average and we delivered.

Total ride was 90.4, 3700 feet, avg 15. Headwind for 89 out of 90 miles. A tough day in the saddle.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Bl**dy hell, you are serious.
> When its raining I wear a duvet while having a large Cognac .



Duvets are heavy when wet........try a rain jacket.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Our ToB breckie
> View attachment 484636
> 
> There is a good slug of vodka in those glasses of orange juice .
> *Ridershave *just gone past Chester zoo.....its all interesting to us.


That anything like Burma Shave?


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2019)

I reckon that's Dave7 in a wig, or Davinia as he likes to be known in the evenings.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Duvets are heavy when wet........try a rain jacket.


Theyre not wet when sat on the settee watching tv


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I reckon that's Dave7 in a wig, or Davinia as he likes to be known in the evenings.


Promise me you wont tell welshie.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2019)

Your secret is safe with me.

@welsh dragon


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Your secret is safe with me.
> 
> @welsh dragon




You called?


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Should be in mundane news really, but I have just been out on the bike for a bit and stopped for a haircut on the way home. Yes , I do still have enough on top to go to the barbers every few weeks.
> Out for a couple of ales tonight with MrsP and then over to the curry shop for the banquet night. A main course plus a side and either rice or naan for £ 9.50 per person.


Never known anyone celebrate getting their hair cut.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You called?



Dave7 dresses as a woman and calls himself Davinia.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Dave7 dresses as a woman and calls himself Davinia.


McCall!


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2019)

You would!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Dave7 dresses as a woman and calls himself Davinia.


----------



## dickyknees (11 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Our ToB breckie
> View attachment 484636
> 
> There is a good slug of vodka in those glasses of orange juice .
> Ridershave just gone past Chester zoo.....its all interesting to us.



What I want to know is what is Mrs Dave hiding with her right hand.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2019)

dickyknees said:


> What I want to know is what is Mrs Dave hiding with her right hand.



Dave's mankini?

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Dave's mankini?
> 
> Night Johnboy.


Night GranPa


----------



## Lee_M (11 Sep 2019)

So today the Tour of Britain came past our house.

Managed to get on TV too :-)


Only downside was an argument with a tosser who decided they wanted to park right outside my house to watch when there were plenty of other places they could park.

Apparently "this would never happen at the tour de France", nope they'd have probably been twatted by the householder.

Yes, I know they had a legal right to park there, so I asked them extremely politely if they could possible park somewhere that wouldn't block our own view, but they weren't in the mood for polite.

Ah well, at least they moved


----------



## gavroche (11 Sep 2019)

It is 8.12 am in Melbourne.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

Good morning. Misty and damp here this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> McCall!


I may be ugly but please......


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

dickyknees said:


> What I want to know is what is Mrs Dave hiding with her right hand.


Good question......I will investigate.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2019)

Hello. Grey, dry and windy today. 

This morning I have a mountain of ironing to tackle. I don't want to do this but know one of us must.

This afternoon it's the first meeting of my U3A Indoor Games group. I'll be very interested to see how many of those who "expressed interest" actually turn - my money is on four.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

Lee_M said:


> So today the Tour of Britain came past our house.
> 
> Managed to get on TV too :-)


Where is that ?? (Not the exact address of course)


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

Morning all. And I will even include that squeeler and snitch Drago in that 
Dull and overcast here with rain forcast for later.
Coffee has been consumed. Shower is next on the agenda.
Golf for me this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2019)

Morning. Bit grey and dismal but a 5 mile run done. 

Porridge is currently simmering and the running gear is whirling away in the machine. Don't think it will be getting hung up outside though as the rain is due shortly.

Going to Perth Crem for 11.30 for a funeral for dad's cousin. Don't know him all that well, but dad was fond of him so I know he would have wanted me to go. Yet another taken a bit too early with cancer.


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2019)

I have risen!







Muttley already walked. Going to update my will this morning.


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2019)

Morning fellow followers of leisure.
Looks like we night have a nice day here in Seaton today. Forecast is good through to end of next week, so we've decided to stay on whilst the weather holds. Couldn't do that when I was working!
Off for a walk around Longdon Hill and Golden Cap today, followed by lunch at Kilmington.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2019)

I'm going home today


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2019)

today I will be chasing up the police...……..again...………………. to give my statement seeing as they still haven't fekin shown up


----------



## Goldy (12 Sep 2019)

Morning all 
Dog walked, shower now then we'll see what the day brings


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> today I will be chasing up the police...……..again...………………. to give my statement seeing as they still haven't fekin shown up


Tell them you haven't paid your TV licence.......they'll be round in 5 minutes.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2019)

Good morning, a bright breezy and cool morning, off for a ride in a bit, usual Thursday morning ride over to Hatton Locks to meet up with friends.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2019)

Saw this on Faceache and it reminded me of someone on here!


----------



## Paulus (12 Sep 2019)

Morning all, dog walking soon through the woods with a stop at the cafe on the way back. Hopefully it won't rain today but it's not looking good at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

Its  here.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Its  here.


We have


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> We have


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> We have


And here...


----------



## GM (12 Sep 2019)

....and here, it better stay cause I've just hung the washing out!


----------



## Goldy (12 Sep 2019)

Just back from a 5 mile bimble to test the carrera after fitting a new headset yesterday. All good but I've decided I prefer mountain biking to road at the moment t,oo much hard work for very little excitement or maybe I'm just unfit


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Sep 2019)

Pouring down here and it's in for the day - grrrrrr!


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2019)

Fairly bright here.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> today I will be chasing up the police...……..again...………………. to give my statement seeing as they still haven't fekin shown up




They probably won't bother with a statement. In the grand scheme of things a burglary just isn't important or serious enough for them to bother given the lack of police officers and the amount of crime they have to deal with. They will probably just give you a crime number and tell you to hand that to your contents insurers. That will tell them that you have contacted the police re the break in and they will process your claim.

Not fair for you as i know that it was probably very traumatic and serious for you, but for them it is just the run of the mill situation and there are just too many of them everyday for them to visist each householder.


----------



## Goldy (12 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Not wishing to rub it in (but I will)
I'm just going to hang the washing out in the nice warm sunshine


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Not wishing to rub it in (but I will)
> I'm just going to hang the washing out in the nice warm sunshine



Bloody hell. It seems we let any riff raff on this thread nowadays.


----------



## Goldy (12 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody hell. It seems we let any riff raff on this thread nowadays.


Yes and I'm being allowed into Wales next week............


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Not wishing to rub it in (but I will)
> I'm just going to hang the washing out in the nice warm sunshine



I hung our washing out at seven this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Yes and I'm being allowed into Wales next week............




OMG. Where exactly. I'm just asking so that i can breath a sigh of relief if you are nowhere near me.


----------



## Goldy (12 Sep 2019)

North.........


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> They probably won't bother with a statement. In the grand scheme of things a burglary just isn't important or serious enough for them to bother given the lack of police officers and the amount of crime they have to deal with. They will probably just give you a crime number and tell you to hand that to your contents insurers. That will tell them that you have contacted the police re the break in and they will process your claim.
> 
> Not fair for you as i know that it was probably very traumatic and serious for you, but for them it is just the run of the mill situation and there are just too many of them everyday for them to visist each householder.




I had a phone call from a sergeant in Lancaster yesterday evening, the scrote they picked up yesterday is being charged with numerous offences including burglary , 7 propertys in 48 hours, theft of vehicle ,etc..... the nob ed was on the run after absconding from prison, and he said he was going to contact greater Manchester police for a copy of my statement, he wasn't impressed when I told him they hadn't even been out yet, his words were, well they will be getting my foot up their arse so expect them shortly...………….im still expecting them


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> North.........


 

don't worry @Goldy I was in that there welsh wales last weekend and didn't encounter any ebike riding welsh dragons, you should be quite safe


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> North.........


Phew. And breath


----------



## Goldy (12 Sep 2019)

Or south.........


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Or south.........




Or Mid. Or East. Or West.


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2019)

Be afraid ……..be very afraid


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2019)

I went to Wales............once.......it rained


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> North.........



Oh no - my caravan is there.


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I went to Wales............once.......it rained



Rains less than in Manchester, so it's a plus for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Just back from a 5 mile bimble to test the carrera after fitting a new headset yesterday. All good but I've decided I prefer mountain biking to road at the moment t,oo much hard work for very little excitement or maybe I'm just unfit


I find the opposite. The mountain bike is hard work. Certainly gives you a good workout.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I find the opposite. The mountain bike is hard work. Certainly gives you a good workout.



I rode up/down High Street years ago on my (now gone) Pace MTB and it was purgatory in both directions. Great for twiddling away up steep road hills though.


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2019)

I like it!


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2019)

I got a little 51 mile pootle in this morning, a ride that was pretty much the same as most of the rides I've done over the last few weeks, hard work into the breeze and a bit cool at first but warming up nicely as the ride went on. The only thing of note was getting very close to a bird of prey on Holly lane in Balsall Common on the way out, it was hunting above the verge on my left and when it saw me it flew up into the tree on my right.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I got a little 51 mile pootle in this morning, a ride that was pretty much the same as most of the rides I've done over the last few weeks, hard work into the breeze and a bit cool at first but warming up nicely as the ride went on. The only thing of note was getting very close to a bird of pray on Holly lane in Balsall Common on the way out, it was hunting above the verge on my left and when it saw me it flew up into the tree on my right.


I find they are not too bothered when you are cycling. I often get buzzards just sitting on fence posts just calmly watching me go past only a few feet away.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I find they are not too bothered when you are cycling. I often get buzzards just sitting on fence posts just calmly watching me go past only a few feet away.



I've had that before, bird just sat on a fence and watched me pedal past.


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2019)

Been reading a John Grisham. Just stopped for a sheet and a coffee.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2019)

I've just got our washing in, all dry, but I've got to wash a sheet again, local bird got it, big streak of bird s**t down it.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

No washing done here. If I had then it would be wetter now than when it came out of the washing machine.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Just back from a 5 mile bimble to test the carrera after fitting a new headset yesterday. All good but I've decided I prefer mountain biking to road at the moment t,oo much hard work for very little excitement or maybe I'm just unfit


But your shorts stay cleaner 
Unless of course your name is Drago


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I went to Wales............once.......it rained


I have been to Wales lots of times .......and it rained


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I find they are not too bothered when you are cycling. I often get buzzards just sitting on fence posts just calmly watching me go past only a few feet away.


Look closely.....they will be licking thier lips (or beaks).


----------



## gavroche (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> North.........


Bloody hell, that's close to me then!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Sep 2019)

I've been retired for 10 years this month. It's been a super 10 years


----------



## Goldy (12 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> Bloody hell, that's close to me then!


We're staying in Bodelwyddan


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No washing done here. If I had then it would be wetter now than when it came out of the washing machine.


It's not raining, is it?


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> We're staying in Bodelwyddan


That's a bad hand at Scrabble.


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> We're staying in Bodelwyddan




nice gaff you have there..
.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I've been retired for 10 years this month. It's been a super 10 years


Me to. I retired at 62. 10 good years (apart from the grief I get off welshie).


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2019)

I've clocked up over 3 years now. Where did the time go?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's not raining, is it?




Surprisingly enough, it is and it's very misty as well.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I've been retired for 10 years this month. It's been a super 10 years


Next month I have been retired for 30 years.......8 more years than I worked


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Next month I have been retired for 30 years.......8 more years than I worked


That's great - keep up the good work


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Where did the time go?


Mostly posting on here


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Me to. I retired at 62. 10 good years (apart from the grief I get off welshie).


Happy 10th anniversary to you and me @Dave7


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2019)

Pleasing turn out for my Indoor Games group. People played dominoes, Scrabble, Cribbage and Canasta.

The crib game was me reminding a couple of lapsed players the rules and scoring.

Canasta myself and Mrs P introducing a friend to a new game. 

A good do.


----------



## Goldy (12 Sep 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I've been retired for 10 years this month. It's been a super 10 years


I've been retired for 5 years. 2.5 of those I was on dialysis. Now I just spend time on my own pottering around


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2019)

Today's downside is No.3 son has phoned. He and his partner want to come and see us tonight. This is HIGHLY unusual.

I may either have to stump up a significant loan or become a granddad. One I can cope with............

Can't think of any other reason for the impending visit.......


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Today's downside is No.3 son has phoned. He and his partner want to come and see us tonight. This is HIGHLY unusual.
> 
> I may either have to stump up a significant loan or become a granddad. One I can cope with............
> 
> Can't think of any other reason for the impending visit.......




Lets hope it is good news. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2019)

I will have been retired for 5 years this November. I get the state pension next year.
Time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

13 years for me although i wasn't and still havn't reached pensionable age. I have another 3 years to go before i get mine. I have a small private pension.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Today's downside is No.3 son has phoned. He and his partner want to come and see us tonight. This is HIGHLY unusual.
> 
> I may either have to stump up a significant loan or become a granddad. One I can cope with............
> 
> Can't think of any other reason for the impending visit.......


Hahaha......we are like that when the grandson phones


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> 13 years for me although i wasn't and still havn't reached pensionable age. I have another 3 years to go before i get mine. I have a small private pension.


So basically what you are saying in a roundabout way, when you get round to it, not to make a big issue of it, but just saying like is..........
you are a kept woman


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So basically what you are saying in a roundabout way, when you get round to it, not to make a big issue of it, but just saying like is..........
> you are a kept woman




What a cheek.  i contribute my private pension.


----------



## Goldy (12 Sep 2019)

I got another 8 years to wait for my state pension


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Lets hope it is good news. Fingers crossed.



Yep......like they need to borrow money. 

They just aren't in a position to start a family.


----------



## gavroche (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> We're staying in Bodelwyddan


Not the hospital I hope? Very close to me then.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep......like they need to borrow money.
> 
> They just aren't in a position to start a family.



I was 21. Mrs D was 19. I earned 15 quid a week. Lived in a 2 up 2 down with no bathroom and a bog at the bottom of the yard. We started a family and cut our cloth blah blah blah. Happy days we still reminisce about.
Different generation........different world now innit.


----------



## Goldy (12 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> Not the hospital I hope? Very close to me then.


In the castle. Warners, no kids allowed


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> In the castle. Warners, no kids allowed


Attended a wedding there once, very nice. My nephew. Wedding cost a fortune. Divorced 5 years later .


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was 21. Mrs D was 19. I earned 15 quid a week. Lived in a 2 up 2 down with no bathroom and a bog at the bottom of the yard. We started a family and cut our cloth blah blah blah. Happy days we still reminisce about.
> Different generation........different world now innit.



Yep. Mrs P and I had been wed five years when she fell pregnant. No discussion, no planning it just happened. Two more arrived in the same way and Mrs P then announced I was getting the snip!!! 

We budgeted, holidays changed etc. etc. We lived off one wage for years and made it work.

Very tough to do that today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Sep 2019)

I retired at 48 and then got bored after a year so I set up a small business to keep my end in. (  )

I didn't want to get as boring as you lot are.   

Might retire again in the next year or two when Lovely Wife finally makes up her mind if she is to retire early or not.

PS: I've officially got Man Flu and feel crap.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I retired at 48 and then got bored after a year so I set up a small business to keep my end in. (  )
> 
> I didn't want to get as boring as you lot are.
> 
> ...


At 48 
What were you?
Fireman?
Bobby?
Forces?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> At 48
> What were you?
> Fireman?
> Bobby?
> Forces?



Managing Director of a legal company - overpaid Tory voter.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Managing Director of a legal company - overpaid Tory voter.


Well in that case why arent you running this country?
You could pick your party members from just this section of CC


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I've been retired for 5 years. 2.5 of those I was on dialysis. Now I just spend time on my own pottering around


Pleased that pottering around is going well


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I went to Wales............once.......it rained


Went once when it was snowing, I got mild heatstroke.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I got a little 51 mile pootle in this morning, a ride that was pretty much the same as most of the rides I've done over the last few weeks, hard work into the breeze and a bit cool at first but warming up nicely as the ride went on. The only thing of note was getting very close to *a bird of pray *on Holly lane in Balsall Common on the way out, it was hunting above the verge on my left and when it saw me it flew up into the tree on my right.


On it's knees was it?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well in that case why arent you running this country?
> You could pick your party members from just this section of CC



...........and your opposition


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2019)

OK so son and partner have been.........................now I have to decide if I want to be granddad or grandpa.


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK so son and partner have been.........................now I have to decide if I want to be granddad or grandpa.





Congratulations to all concerned, grandad is best but I may be biased as I am one


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK so son and partner have been.........................now I have to decide if I want to be granddad or grandpa.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6KJGJRd8pGE


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK so son and partner have been.........................now I have to decide if I want to be granddad or grandpa.




Congratulations on the news Paul.. I am Gran.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Congratulations on the news Paul.. I am Gran.



So perhaps I could be Grand???


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> So perhaps I could be Grand???




Why the hell not.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK so son and partner have been.........................now I have to decide if I want to be granddad or grandpa.


I am Gwandrad.
First grandchild couldnt say grandad so the other two learned from him. I still sign myself off as gwandrad


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2019)

My grandkids call me Grampa Awesome!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK so son and partner have been.........................now I have to decide if I want to be granddad or grandpa.


Papa Paul. Lol. Congratulations.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> On it's knees was it?



Well spotted that man . And no I can't blame predictive text I've turned that off


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK so son and partner have been.........................now I have to decide if I want to be granddad or grandpa.



Well done, I'm Grandad.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Congratulations on the news Paul.. I am Gran.


Wasn't there a school choir!


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am Gwandrad.
> First grandchild couldnt say grandad so the other two learned from him. I still sign myself off as gwandrad



My Granddaughter couldn't say grandad at first so I got called Pops.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Saw this on Faceache and it reminded me of someone on here!
> 
> View attachment 484746



Hope they've been washed


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2019)

I've never had any kids.
How green is that for the environment?


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> And here...
> 
> View attachment 484759



At least your neighbours didnt park to close


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG. Where exactly. I'm just asking so that i can breath a sigh of relief if you are nowhere near me.



You may be getting some visitors though


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> I had a phone call from a sergeant in Lancaster yesterday evening, the scrote they picked up yesterday is being charged with numerous offences including burglary , 7 propertys in 48 hours, theft of vehicle ,etc..... the nob ed was on the run after absconding from prison, and he said he was going to contact greater Manchester police for a copy of my statement, he wasn't impressed when I told him they hadn't even been out yet, his words were, well they will be getting my foot up their arse so expect them shortly...………….im still expecting them



I hope his words prove true and you get some sort of justice


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I find they are not too bothered when you are cycling. I often get buzzards just sitting on fence posts just calmly watching me go past only a few feet away.



It's great riding past a buzzard when its up on a post and just watches you go past. You see its head turn and follow you.
There has been one that has been bombing cyclists a couple of moths ago. Last year in the same place it bombed me and scraped the top of my helmet with its talons. This year in the same place I was closely bombed in a flyby.
It must be a mother with a nest near by and protecting her chicks.
Always June/July time.
Fair play to her protecting her chicks.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No washing done here. If I had then it would be wetter now than when it came out of the washing machine.



No need for the washing machine then


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> At least your neighbours didnt park to close


They never do on CLs.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have been to Wales lots of times .......and it rained



When doesnt it


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> You may be getting some visitors though


Tremarl, Llangystennin.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Went once when it was snowing, I got mild heatstroke.



Surprised they let you in


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night Jesus.....


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Surprised they let you in


Been a fair few times.


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tremarl, Llangystennin.


Miles out for @welsh dragon.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Sep 2019)

Morning all


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2019)

Morning. Quite cool but we are in for a nice, dry day. Sadly, quite a strong wind too, so not sure if the bike will come out to play or not. I will have a walk before breakfast and decide later.


----------



## Paulus (13 Sep 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees. A lovely red sky to awake to. Doesn't that denote rain on the way? I've been awake since 5am, no particular reason. The dog will get an even earlier walk than usual. I might get one of the vintage bikes out later and put a few more miles on their clocks.


----------



## Goldy (13 Sep 2019)

Morning oldies 
Set to be a nice sunny day here again. 
Start of our holiday today. Off down south for a wedding over the weekend then over to Wales on Monday. Traveling on Friday the 13th


----------



## aferris2 (13 Sep 2019)

Middle of the afternoon here but it started off quite cold. Sun is out but the sea breeze is still keeping it quite cool.
Drove 3 hours from the Blue Mountains outside Sydney to the coast at Bulli. Phone didn't stop ringing but there is no way I would even think about touching it while driving. Turns out there is a bike waiting for me to look at tomorrow so will pop along in the morning. Thinking about going to see West Side Stoy at the Sydney Opera House while we are there.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2019)

Morning folks. Really misty here this morning but it's supposed to be a nice day today.


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2019)

I have risen!







Hospital today


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> View attachment 484882
> 
> ...


Need the holes plugging? 

Might nip into Sidmouth this morning for a mooch around and pick up a bit of shopping.
Looks like we're in for a decent bit of weather.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2019)

Good morning folks, my memories on facebook has come up with a picture from 2012 when we'd just put the new shed up.







A Bit different from now


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2019)

Morning all .
Bright and sunny here.
I believe I am being dragged to M&S. Mrs D got a load of vouchers as presents but cannot see anything she fancies so.........
A pair of tracky bottoms for me and stock up the wine racks (we are not posh enough for a cellar)


----------



## Mart44 (13 Sep 2019)

Good morning - A nice sunny day and I'll be cycling to the allotment to pick apples up off the ground and sort them into good and bad piles. There are hundreds of them laying around.

I'll be riding over to see my brother this afternoon.

The back pain (muscular I think) might be starting to ease and I got a fairly good night's sleep last night.


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2019)

Well, Mrs D reports her new car is giving 29 miles on full electric before the engine wakes up. That's almost her full commute. When she starts her new job on Tuesday that'll be 3 days of commuting for her.


----------



## Paulus (13 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, my memories on facebook has come up with a picture from 2012 when we'd just put the new shed up.
> 
> View attachment 484887
> 
> ...


Nothing a bit of fencelife wouldn't put right. On the fence as well.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Really misty here this morning but it's supposed to be a nice day today.



Is it nice now?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Is it nice now?




It is. Really sunny and quite warm as well, but the ground is still very damp.


----------



## Cavalol (13 Sep 2019)

Fourth day this week waiting round in crown court. 

Hope to God it's over (and justice has been done) today.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Nothing a bit of fencelife wouldn't put right. On the fence as well.




I was more looking at the vegitation and how well grown it is. I'm having a coffee in the hairdressers while my Good Lady has her feet pampered.


----------



## GM (13 Sep 2019)

Afternoon all. Had a busy morning, dog walked, Shopping at Machine Mart, Costco, Decathlon, and Screwfix. Now for a busy afternoon!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2019)

A successful trip to M&S.
As mentioned we had quite a collection of vouchers to spend.
I got my tracky bottoms. Being a short a**e I need short leg length which I can get there.
There were some good offers on wines. A decent Malbec which is our current favourite down to £6.00.
Also....we enjoy port & cognac. There was an end of line vintage port of offer. I thought 'this has to be wrong' so got the price checked..... YES....£27.00 a bottle DOWN to £6.00!!!! So we got 6 bottles.......that's a few christmas presents sorted. Wrap one of those up in some pink bloomers and welshie will be mine


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A successful trip to M&S.
> As mentioned we had quite a collection of vouchers to spend.
> I got my tracky bottoms. Being a short a**e I need short leg length which I can get there.
> There were some good offers on wines. A decent Malbec which is our current favourite down to £6.00.
> Also....we enjoy port & cognac. There was an end of line vintage port of offer. I thought 'this has to be wrong' so got the price checked..... YES....£27.00 a bottle DOWN to £6.00!!!! So we got 6 bottles.......that's a few christmas presents sorted. Wrap one of those up in some pink bloomers and welshie will be mine




Are you trying to say i am a bit of a lush?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you trying to say i am a bit of a lush?


You can be a lush with me any time you want


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2019)

Phew, it's thar'ot again! 

Doggie walked over Salcombe Hill, pub lunched and now back at the van to chill out.


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you trying to say i am a bit of a lush?



Only a bit


----------



## Paulus (13 Sep 2019)

I need a new pair of walking boots. This pair of Brasher boots took my fancy. £ 130 in the sale.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 484922
> 
> I need a new pair of walking boots. This pair of Brasher boots took my fancy. £ 130 in the sale.


Now they look nice.


----------



## Paulus (13 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now they look nice.


In my local Millets.


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 484922
> 
> I need a new pair of walking boots. This pair of Brasher boots took my fancy. £ 130 in the sale.


That seems expensive.
My missus bought a pair of Brasher boots, almost identical to those, in the Millets sale last year for £75.
She's very happy with them.
ETA - Millets are doing them online for £104.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> In my local Millets.


Check if any stores have the 33% off, not all have.


----------



## Goldy (13 Sep 2019)

I knew starting my holiday on Friday the 13th was a bad idea


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I knew starting my holiday on Friday the 13th was a bad idea
> View attachment 484926




Ow. How did you do that


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2019)

Gorgeous day here. Lots of sun and it was really warm.


----------



## Goldy (13 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Ow. How did you do that


Dropped something when I got out the car and caught the door mirror when I bent to pick it up.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Dropped something when I got out the car and caught the door mirror when I bent to pick it up.




Def ow. Numpty


----------



## Goldy (13 Sep 2019)

I'm quite a liability when out in public


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I'm quite a liability when out in public


You can always rely on welshie for sympathy when you need it


----------



## Goldy (13 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You can always rely on welshie for sympathy when you need it


I'm used to it, my wife was more concerned about her mirror


----------



## Paulus (13 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> That seems expensive.
> My missus bought a pair of Brasher boots, almost identical to those, in the Millets sale last year for £75.
> She's very happy with them.
> ETA - Millets are doing them online for £104.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2019)

Mrs Scaramanger, with the superfluous 3rd nipple?


----------



## Goldy (13 Sep 2019)

Now I'm in shock..... £19.10 for a Guinness & a G&T


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2019)

Good late afternoon everyone. I have a brew and am watching The Chase - old people do this.

Been a beautiful day and still warm and sunny. G&T outside at 6.00.

Good ride today. 70 miles at 17.0avg. We had 18.2 till we hit the cyclepath in Preston on the way home

About six miles from my house I started to get bad headache on right side of head. This is bad news. Backed off and trundled home. Got in to back yard, took helmet off and touched the aching area..........the end of my glasses arm was caught under my cap. The straps on the new helmet pushed it in to the side of my head. 

Blue light cancelled!!!

Cleaned bike. She is very shiny.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I'm used to it, my wife was more concerned about her mirror





Good woman. You have to get your priorities right you know


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Now I'm in shock..... £19.10 for a Guinness & a G&T



That's why I brew my own beer these days. 40 points costs about 15 sovs.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Now I'm in shock..... £19.10 for a Guinness & a G&T


Where the hell was that?


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2019)

Harrods?


----------



## Goldy (13 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Where the hell was that?


A hotel in Banbury, I think I'm now a shareholder


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> A hotel in Banbury, I think I'm now a shareholder


Crazy.
TBH.... when we stay in hotels we take our own booze. Sounds tight I know. I am happy to pay over the odds but there is a limit.


----------



## Goldy (13 Sep 2019)

The pub next door same round £9.20
I shall be questioning it when we go back.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Now I'm in shock..... £19.10 for a Guinness & a G&T



Good God! I've bought some pricey rounds in my time but that takes the biscuit!!

Bottle of gin - litre - can be around £14!!!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Now I'm in shock..... £19.10 for a Guinness & a G&T



Christ alive - that's a rip off.

We had £14.50 for a large Sauvignon Blanc & a pint of Shandy in Bath back in June and thought that was bad enough.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2019)

Anyone near Knutsford at 00:48:32.4, this morning?


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2019)

Our eldest lad is with us for the weekend, its his brothers birthday tomorrow, I've braved the bun fight and picked him up from the station, I've fed him and now we're catching up whilst watching the cricket.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone near Knutsford at 00:48:32.4, this morning?


I was.
Well about 20 miles away. Is that near enough ?


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was.
> Well about 20 miles away. Is that near enough ?


The earth move?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> The earth move?


Well there was a bit of rumpy pumpy around that time but nothing unusual


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well there was a bit of rumpy pumpy around that time but nothing unusual


You missed the quake then.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You missed the quake then.


Not according to Mrs D 

But no, I was unaware of an earth quake.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not according to Mrs D
> 
> But no, I was unaware of an earth quake.


Twas only a small one anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2019)

The Archers
Coronation Street
Bake off out takes

Why I'm I subjected to this crap? I'm married to an intelligent person.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2019)

and what is an intelligent and feisty person like Jo Brand doing presenting the programme?

Sally Philips? Has she no shame?


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Twas only a small one anyway.


That's what Mrs Dave 7 said..........


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> That's what Mrs Dave 7 said..........


I'm following some good advice

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8vm51sR4tRY


----------



## aferris2 (13 Sep 2019)

Morning all! Bright and sunny today. 7:46 AM
...had to get in before you all start the "night jonboy" bit...

Might be New Bike day today


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You can always rely on welshie for sympathy when you need it



There are times


----------



## 172traindriver (14 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well there was a bit of rumpy pumpy around that time but nothing unusual



Welshie been round?


----------



## GM (14 Sep 2019)

Morning all. First!... off down to the south coast this morning for a ride with the Brompton group to Folkstone, looks like we've got a nice day for it!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Goldy (14 Sep 2019)

Morning all 
Lovely sunny day here in Banbury, breakfast soon then a wander round the town and a wedding this afternoon


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2019)

Hello world. Bright and sunny here. Today I will be going to watch Rovers v Millwall.

In a few minutes I'll be heading to the allotment to pick tomatoes and apples. There will be a lot of tomato soup going in the freezer, apple juice to drink, sliced apple to freeze and hopefully time to make and freeze crumbles.

Izzy whizzy let's get busy!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Twas only a small one anyway.


Dont let welshie know as I have told her different


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2019)

Good morning folks, a bright and sunny morning here, looks like a cracking weekend, but I won't have time to ride.


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. First!... off down to the south coast this morning for a ride with the Brompton group to Folkstone, looks like we've got a nice day for it!



I was brought up in Folkstone, the estate top of Cheriton.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont let welshie know as I have told her different




What a fibber you are.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2019)

Morning all. A very mixed and busy day for me.
First the met report. Looks gooood.
10.00 I have a ride.
12.30 Lpool Vs Newcastle on tv (anyone else hate these stupid money grabbing lunch time kickoffs)
Last day of the ToB....should be good to watch
AND I have to mow the lawns that I should have done midweek.
AND in between all that I will force a couple of Abbot ales down my neck


----------



## Paulus (14 Sep 2019)

Morning all, nice and bright this morning, all the usual things to do today, including a pile of washing. The post holding washing line has rusted through and fell over yesterday so that is another job to do first thing.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2019)

Morning. 6 mile run done, bath had and Weetabix just finished. Running gear in the machine, but we have the chance of rain by late morning so not sure it will get put outside to dry.

After a day of feeling miserable, loafing around and eating crap yesterday, I am feeling the better for getting moving again.


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2019)

I got my timing right there! Two minutes after I made my first brew of the morning the power went off.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I got my timing right there! Two minutes after I made my first brew of the morning the power went off.


Maybe you should fill a flask with the remaining hot water in case it's off for a while.


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2019)

Morning all, from tin tent land.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Sep 2019)

Up and running - early shop for us.

Contemplating the madness of the modern world when a singer is in the news as he wants to be referred to as them/they as he is non-binary and flows from male to female.

Sometimes there's a definite advantage to being in the Golden Years.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Up and running - early shop for us.
> 
> Contemplating the madness of the modern world when a singer is in the news as he wants to be referred to as them/they as he is non-binary and flows from male to female.
> 
> Sometimes there's a definite advantage to being in the Golden Years.




I don't get all that nonsense.


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't get all that nonsense.



Nor me.


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe you should fill a flask with the remaining hot water in case it's off for a while.



The powers come back on now


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't get all that nonsense.



It's because we are dinosaurs apparently.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't get all that nonsense.


Me neither. Where were all these people 50 years ago. Were they all living in abject misery, scared to say anything, or is it just a new thing where it's cool to be different and demand everyone sits up and notices you?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's because we are dinosaurs apparently.
> 
> View attachment 485020




I am happy to be one.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Me neither. Where were all these people 50 years ago. Were they all living in abject misery, scared to say anything, or is it just a new thing where it's cool to be different and demand everyone sits up and notices you?




God knows. I am glad I'm not young anymore. Can you imagine what it's going to be like in say.20 years?


----------



## Drago (14 Sep 2019)

I have risen!

After yesterday's hospital treatment my shoulder feels like someone has drive a small Volvo across it.


----------



## Drago (14 Sep 2019)

Just reached out for my coffee cup with my right arm and nearly fainted at the pain.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Just reached out for my coffee cup with my right arm and nearly fainted at the pain.




Ow. Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## Drago (14 Sep 2019)

Thanks Welshie. Consultant reckoned 2 or 3 days for the worst of it to subside.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

The weather is gorgeous and i am going for a bimble.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Sep 2019)

Morning - I felt a little spot on my neck, so looking in the mirror I saw a small black dot so using a pair of tweezer I removed it yes a bloody tick


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning - I felt a little spot on my neck, so looking in the mirror I saw a small black dot so using a pair of tweezer I removed it yes a bloody tick



Yuk! The little B's are horrible.


----------



## gavroche (14 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Me neither. Where were all these people 50 years ago. Were they all living in abject misery, scared to say anything, or is it just a new thing where it's cool to be different and demand everyone sits up and notices you?


To me, it is simple: if you have a willy, you are a man, if you don't have one then you are a woman. It is just the law of nature .


----------



## Paulus (14 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning - I felt a little spot on my neck, so looking in the mirror I saw a small black dot so using a pair of tweezer I removed it yes a bloody tick


Did you get it all out including the head?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Did you get it all out including the head?


Yeah I put it under the magnifying glass and it was all there …... hopefully


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Up and running - early shop for us.
> 
> Contemplating the madness of the modern world when a singer is in the news as he wants to be referred to as them/they as he is non-binary and flows from male to female.
> 
> Sometimes there's a definite advantage to being in the Golden Years.


Does he have one of those screw on detachable willies


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2019)

Jeez, it’s gusty here now! I found a live stream and watched the mornings Solheim Cup from Gleneagles, just a few miles away, and they were struggling with it.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> God knows. I am glad I'm not young anymore. Can you imagine what it's going to be like in say.20 years?


In one generation its gone from being afraid to admit you were homosexual to being afraid to voice feelings against it.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez, it’s gusty here now! I found a live stream and watched the mornings Solheim Cup from Gleneagles, just a few miles away, and they were struggling with it.


Do you play golf?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Thanks Welshie. Consultant reckoned 2 or 3 days for the worst of it to subside.


What have I missed??


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Do you play golf?


I did a bit as a youngster but didn’t keep it up. Mum was quite a decent golfer. Frustrating game! Lol


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning - I felt a little spot on my neck, so looking in the mirror I saw a small black dot so using a pair of tweezer I removed it yes a bloody tick


Keep your eye on that.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I did a bit as a youngster but didn’t keep it up. Mum was quite a decent golfer. Frustrating game! Lol


It is indeed. One week you think "I've got it" and next week you hold a club thinking what do I do with this?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> It is indeed. One week you think "I've got it" and next week you hold a club thinking what do I do with this?


I think when you are young you play in a more relaxed way and it just sort of flows, but trying it again as an adult, I felt I was tensing up too much which is never a good thing in golf. Who knows, I may give it another go if I get too decrepit for running/cycling.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I think when you are young you play in a more relaxed way and it just sort of flows, but trying it again as an adult, I felt I was tensing up too much which is never a good thing in golf. Who knows, I may give it another go if I get too decrepit for running/cycling.


And what does that say about me


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And what does that say about me


Ermm......


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2019)

Currently walking round Stratford On Avon in the sunshine. We had lunch in the Hathaway Tea Rooms


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

I am back from a 20 Mile bimble. Strava decided to throw a wobbly half way round as it normally does.

Went onto a route I haven't been on for a while.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from a 20 Mile bimble. Strava decided to throw a wobbly half way round as it normally does.
> 
> Went onto a route I haven't been on for a while.
> 
> ...


Nice hill.......battery power required for that one!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Ermm......


You realise you have scuppered my chances with welshie


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from a 20 Mile bimble. Strava decided to throw a wobbly half way round as it normally does.
> 
> Went onto a route I haven't been on for a while.
> 
> ...


It was quite cool out of the sun wasnt it.
I got my 20 in and at 10.00 the wind was cold but it soon warmed up.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice hill.......battery power required for that one!




It was


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It was


I would have been fair pechin! Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> It was quite cool out of the sun wasnt it.
> I got my 20 in and at 10.00 the wind was cold but it soon warmed up.




Itwasa bit cool in the shade. My hands.and legs were bit cold to start with


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Itwasa bit cool in the shade. My hands.and legs were bit cold to start with


YOUR LEGS were cold. Did you not wear your bloomers??


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> YOUR LEGS were cold. Did you not wear your bloomers??




I decided to take them off. Save having them flapping in the wind


----------



## Drago (14 Sep 2019)

Going for a lay down. Shoulder is absolutely screwing me.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2019)

@welsh dragon is your bike electric? I thought you had a Brompton?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I decided to take them off. Save having them flapping in the wind


Gaffa tape is your friend. A roll for each leg should do the job


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon is your bike electric? I thought you had a Brompton?



It is. And no not a Brompton


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is. And no not a Brompton



What make and model is it? Always looks rather good in your pics.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> What make and model is it? Always looks rather good in your pics.




It's a Wisper 806 torque with nexus gears. They don't do them with nexus gears anymore


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2019)

So that's 18 x 400ml soup servings in the freezer! Straightforward tomato and the other chorizo, tomato, red lentil and kale. 7.2 litres!!

Yummy.

Off to the footie now. COYB!


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Going for a lay down. Shoulder is absolutely screwing me.


Get away with ya!
It's the thought of @welsh dragon 's bloomers that got yer all screwed up. Admit it.....


----------



## gavroche (14 Sep 2019)

Dog sitting for two dogs today and tomorrow so very unlikely to go for a ride. Maybe Monday if the weather is nice? I did manage to go yesterday though but only for 2 hours max as I don't want to leave Molly on her own for too long.


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Gaffa tape is your friend. A roll for each leg should do the job


you do know you actually typed that, not just thought it,, brave man indeed ……….


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's because we are dinosaurs apparently.
> 
> View attachment 485020


Multi Coloured Swap Shop?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

My tyres are down quite a bit. Mr WD has pumped them back up. I think the valve may not be working properly. Qill have to see how it goes.


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Multi Coloured Swap Shop?





posh paws


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> posh paws


That's the one!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My tyres are down quite a bit. Mr WD has pumped them back up. I think the valve may not be working properly. Qill have to see how it goes.


Ohh I will do that for you. Please allow me to come and do that.
@roadrash ......see, I am not scared of her


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ohh I will do that for you. Please allow me to come and do that.
> @roadrash ......see, I am not scared of her




Yeah. Right.


----------



## Drago (14 Sep 2019)

Stuffed full of steak, ice cream, and laphroaig. Ordered an Alexa activated garage door opener off Ebay, which may have been a slightly alcohol induced purchase.


----------



## aferris2 (14 Sep 2019)

Expensive day yesterday (still today for you lot). First of all bought a new bike then went to see West Side Story at the Sydney Opera House.




Heading north today. Temperature expected to be 28C. That's more like it!


----------



## Goldy (14 Sep 2019)

Been at an Anglo carribean wedding, I'm going to have to do a lot of exercise to work off all that food & rum


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2019)

Bit of culture........watching last night of the proms. Still really windy out but not cold.


----------



## Drago (14 Sep 2019)

Watching some real culture.

Rocky.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Expensive day yesterday *(still today for you lot)*. First of all bought a new bike then went to see West Side Story at the Sydney Opera House.
> View attachment 485179
> View attachment 485181
> 
> Heading north today. Temperature expected to be 28C. That's more like it!


Odd, it's today for you as well!


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit of culture........watching last night of the proms. Still really windy out but not cold.


Wouldn't it be warmer watching it inside?


----------



## Drago (14 Sep 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## GM (14 Sep 2019)

Well that was a wonderful day out. We started at Rye and took the bike on the beach at Dungeness while a couple of the others went for a swim (nutters)...









....and then on to Folkstone, here's one for Dave r......


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2019)

Anyone got a magic sleeping pill?


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone got a magic sleeping pill?


Nope

You got lights on your bike?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nope
> 
> You got lights on your bike?



They're on the table in front of me. Charged last night after using them last week. Never ridden at 2.00am.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> They're on the table in front of me. Charged last night after using them last week. Never ridden at 2.00am.


Always a first time. Roads are quieter as well.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Always a first time. Roads are quieter as well.



This is true but not very motivated right now. I'm having trouble getting myself going for today's club ride.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> This is true but not very motivated right now. I'm having trouble getting myself going for today's club ride.


Tell them the next ride will be setting off around this time, then watch their faces.

Important that you keep a straight face whilst telling them.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2019)

Morning chaps.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2019)

I have risen!

Shoulder feels a little easier this morning.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2019)

Good morning folks, chilly but bright this morning, family round later.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2019)




----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2019)

Its Mr Nuts, our resident Jon Anderson look alike. Hows things matey?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps.


Poor Mo......left out today


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Poor Mo......left out today


I spoke to her on that other site which shall not be named. Lol.

I am having another can't be bothered moving sort of day. Unlike the vast majority of folks, for some reason I don't really like weekends. I like Monday to Friday when everyone is mostly at work/school and it is quieter for doing stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I spoke to her on that other site which shall not be named. Lol.
> 
> I am having another can't be bothered moving sort of day. Unlike the vast majority of folks, for some reason I don't really like weekends. I like Monday to Friday when everyone is mostly at work/school and it is quieter for doing stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

Morning all, especially @Mo1959  and welshie (is that the full compliment of ladies?).
Yesterday was a good day for me as I got a nice ride in, watched Liverpool beat Newcastle (though I quite like Newcastle) , watched Man City lose and watched some cycling 
Today doesnt look good. I went to bed having a ride planned for 10.30 and a dry forcast. I woke to grey sky and rain . Belonging to the elite retirement section means I can rescedule to tomorrow whereas my cycling mate has to work to pay our pensions.......life is tough for some.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all, especially @Mo1959  and welshie (is that the full compliment of ladies?).
> Yesterday was a good day for me as I got a nice ride in, watched Liverpool beat Newcastle (though I quite like Newcastle) , watched Man City lose and watched some cycling
> Today doesnt look good. I went to bed having a ride planned for 10.30 and a dry forcast. I woke to grey sky and rain . Belonging to the elite retirement section means I can rescedule to tomorrow whereas my cycling mate has to work to pay our pensions.......life is tough for some.




Yep. Just the 2 of us.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I spoke to her on that other site which shall not be named. Lol.
> 
> I am having another can't be bothered moving sort of day. Unlike the vast majority of folks, for some reason I don't really like weekends. I like Monday to Friday when everyone is mostly at work/school and it is quieter for doing stuff.



I dont Like Mondays.....hey, I could write a song about that .
Prey, give me a clue what "other site" you refer to?
I cant imagine you as a secret member of the S.L.S.C (Snowdonia Ladies Sewing Club).


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I dont Like Mondays.....hey, I could write a song about that .
> Prey, give me a clue what "other site" you refer to?
> I cant imagine you as a secret member of the S.L.S.C (Snowdonia Ladies Sewing Club).




Mo does not sew.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2019)

That was a nice moment, our eldest son is visiting as it was his brothers birthday yesterday, but we didn't tell Robert John was visiting, and I moved Johns stuff out of sight when I got up this morning, so Roberts in the kitchen when John got up this morning and his face was a picture when John walked through the door.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I spoke to her on that other site which shall not be named. Lol.
> 
> I am having another can't be bothered moving sort of day. Unlike the vast majority of folks, for some reason I don't really like weekends. I like Monday to Friday when everyone is mostly at work/school and it is quieter for doing stuff.



If we're talking about the book of face then we have at least 3 members of the cycle chat retirement crew on there.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Its Mr Nuts, our resident Jon Anderson look alike. Hows things matey?


Actually my name is Richard Anderson not Jon


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mo does not sew.


Mo does not do anything vaguely womanly and domestic!! Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mo does not sew.


Well I did say I cant imagine it


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> That was a nice moment, our eldest son is visiting as it was his brothers birthday yesterday, but we didn't tell Robert John was visiting, and I moved Johns stuff out of sight when I got up this morning, so Roberts in the kitchen when John got up this morning and his face was a picture when John walked through the door.


Is that cos John cant stand Robert


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Actually my name is Richard Anderson not Jon



Now considering your resemblance to the great man that is pretty creepy!


----------



## gavroche (15 Sep 2019)

Bonjour. Windy , grey and rain on its way here and on my own ( except Molly with me). I miss my wife, 10 days to go.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that cos John cant stand Robert



No, they're closer than two peas in a pod


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Mo does not do anything vaguely womanly and domestic!! Lol.



That sounds good to me


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> That sounds good to me


The village I was born and spent my early years in was mostly boys when I was growing up so I ended up a right tomboy liking outdoorsy stuff and managed to avoid learning to cook, sew, knit, etc. Occasionally regret not being able to cook, but it's such a faff when you're on your own, it's barely worth it, so I live on ready meals, sandwiches, etc. Lol.

Would rather be out walking, running and cycling than doing houseworky stuff. It gets done when the tumbleweed starts blowing around.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Windy , grey and rain on its way here and on my own ( except Molly with me). I miss my wife, 10 days to go.



9 days of debauchery. 1 day of frantic tidying up!


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2019)

Blimey!
Slept well last night. Only just woke up. 
Off out to visit a hill fort, before having Sunday lunch in Broadwindsor.
Gorgeous today.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2019)

Family gathering.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> The village I was born and spent my early years in was mostly boys when I was growing up so I ended up a right tomboy liking outdoorsy stuff and managed to avoid learning to cook, sew, knit, etc. Occasionally regret not being able to cook, but it's such a faff when you're on your own, it's barely worth it, so I live on ready meals, sandwiches, etc. Lol.
> 
> Would rather be out walking, running and cycling than doing houseworky stuff. It gets done when the tumbleweed starts blowing around.



I learnt the houseworky stuff when I was in the navy, when I left the navy and was living on my own I learnt to cook well enough to keep myself fed, now my Good Lady isn't in the best of health I do all the chores, cooking, cleaning, washing and ironing.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> Family gathering.
> 
> View attachment 485211



The Royle Family?

Didn't know you'd been a Rear Admiral Dave.


----------



## gavroche (15 Sep 2019)

As a child of the 50s , we were 5 brothers and our mother taught us all house chores and cooking. She used to say: " When you are married and your wife is ill, you need to know how to look after yourself" . Today, it would be a sexist remark but my mum was right and I am glad she brought us up properly.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> The Royle Family?
> 
> Didn't know you'd been a Rear Admiral Dave.



Junior Seaman, I left after two and a half years


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> The Royle Family?.



Not that bad


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> No, they're closer than two peas in a pod


Me and my Bro did not like each other much as young lads (he is 2 1/2 years older). After we were both married we lived a good way apart and didnt have a lot of contact. As we got older we grew closer and in later years got on well ...... and still do.


----------



## GM (15 Sep 2019)

Morning all. Off for a bit of culture this morning, going to the Mall Gallery. There's an exhibition by Kelvin Okafor, which looks amazing. Better get my skates on it closes at 1o/c.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Me and my Bro did not like each other much as young lads (he is 2 1/2 years older). After we were both married we lived a good way apart and didnt have a lot of contact. As we got older we grew closer and in later years got on well ...... and still do.



I haven't seen my brother since mums funeral in 1989, I haven't got a clue where he's living.


----------



## Mart44 (15 Sep 2019)

Good morning - A good sunny day and warm with it. Don't know what I'll be doing yet but family will probably visit later.

Reading about brothers, I used to cycle miles with mine. We always preferred the off-road tracks. I was 52 when I started doing that and he's 8 years older than me. Nonetheless, we both had quite a bit of fitness for the rides.

We always knew the fitness couldn't last forever though and unfortunately, we were right. His has gone now due to illness and our twenty years of cycling together has come to an end. I still cycle over to see him on Friday afternoons but it's not the same as having him as a co-cyclist to go out with. We used to act as a prod for each other to go riding when the weather wasn't so good.

Sad ..but these things have to come to an end at some time I suppose.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - A good sunny day and warm with it. Don't know what I'll be doing yet but family will probably visit later.
> 
> Reading about brothers, I used to cycle miles with mine. We always preferred the off-road tracks. I was 52 when I started doing that and he's 8 years older than me. Nonetheless, we both had quite a bit of fitness for the rides.
> 
> ...


When you say "he has gone now" but you "still go over to see him" ????


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2019)

Today is going to be very boring. Its rather bleh here today. Damp, and misty to say the least. Oooh. I wonder what film i should watch today. Answers on a postcard to WD. The middle of nowhere, where it's dismal.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Sep 2019)

Just got up again - another very late night (morning really) as we lost track of time.

Weather is a bit shambolic ie damp and uninviting so we are having a think about what to do today although Lovely Wife is proposing we go back to bed and have a duvet day.

I fancy a day in front of the fire watching some TV.

Apparently romance is dead in this house.


----------



## Mart44 (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When you say "he has gone now" but you "still go over to see him" ????



It's only his fitness that has gone, rather than the man himself. He can't depart yet. It's his turn to buy the beer.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Today is going to be very boring. Its rather bleh here today. Damp, and misty to say the least. Oooh. I wonder what film i should watch today. Answers on a postcard to WD. The middle of nowhere, where it's dismal.


A good day for romance then. Have a good snuggle up, stroke his cheek and call him 'chutchie face'. You will have him swooning.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A good day for romance then. Have a good snuggle up, stroke his cheek and call him 'chutchie face'. You will have him swooning.


----------



## gavroche (15 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just got up again - another very late night (morning really) as we lost track of time.
> 
> Weather is a bit shambolic ie damp and uninviting so we are having a think about what to do today although Lovely Wife is proposing we go back to bed and have a duvet day.
> 
> ...


It is 16 degrees outside, what do you need a fire for?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I haven't seen my brother since mums funeral in 1989, I haven't got a clue where he's living.



I've seen (and I do mean seen) my sister once since '88 or '89. I think she's in Manchester but don't know. It was at our aunt's 80th. We didn't speak. She chose to cut herself off from everyone for reasons only said aunt knows and won't discuss. I can think of reasons but they're daft. I'll probably see her again at said aunt's funeral - if anyone tells us about it.

Family is weird stuff. I have one cousin from my father's side who I get on with very well. My mother's side we haven't seen in years. I tried to visit this year but didn't get a response. We realised perhaps 20 years ago it was always us who "made the effort," no one contacted us and slowly we stopped trying.

I don't get it and probably never will.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> It is 16 degrees outside, what do you need a fire for?



12C and damp here.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Today is going to be very boring. Its rather bleh here today. Damp, and misty to say the least. Oooh. I wonder what film i should watch today. Answers on a postcard to WD. The middle of nowhere, where it's dismal.


It's 30.8c here, but I suppose someone has to live in Wales


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It's 30.8c here, but I suppose someone has to live in Wales




Thanks for that.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2019)

I'm a cold temperate climate man myself.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. Just the 2 of us.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jEy6MGu3bIA


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> The village I was born and spent my early years in was mostly boys when I was growing up so I ended up a right tomboy liking outdoorsy stuff and managed to avoid learning to cook, sew, knit, etc. Occasionally regret not being able to cook, but it's such a faff when you're on your own, it's barely worth it, so I live on ready meals, sandwiches, etc. Lol.
> 
> Would rather be out walking, running and cycling than doing houseworky stuff. It gets done when the tumbleweed starts blowing around.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HaBPpCoanVg


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've seen (and I do mean seen) my sister once since '88 or '89. I think she's in Manchester but don't know. It was at our aunt's 80th. We didn't speak. She chose to cut herself off from everyone for reasons only said aunt knows and won't discuss. I can think of reasons but they're daft. I'll probably see her again at said aunt's funeral - if anyone tells us about it.
> 
> Family is weird stuff. I have one cousin from my father's side who I get on with very well. My mother's side we haven't seen in years. I tried to visit this year but didn't get a response. We realised perhaps 20 years ago it was always us who "made the effort," no one contacted us and slowly we stopped trying.
> 
> I don't get it and probably never will.



We last saw my sisters about 2013, my youngest sister was very ill at the time so we went down, it was the first time we'd seen them for over twenty years, we haven't seen them since, they live in Kent and its a bit of a trek to get down there.


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I haven't seen my brother since mums funeral in 1989, I haven't got a clue where he's living.


I haven't seen my brother since my Dad's funeral 8 years ago.
Hadn't seen him for 9 years before that.
My dad wrote him out of his will and he'll get nowt from our step mother. I get half - should be about 200 grand.
She's 90 and on her last legs.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> I haven't seen my brother since my Dad's funeral 8 years ago.
> Hadn't seen him for 9 years before that.
> My dad wrote him out of his will and he'll get nowt from our step mother. I get half - should be about 200 grand.
> She's 90 and* on her last legs.*


She's had others!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> I haven't seen my brother since my Dad's funeral 8 years ago.
> Hadn't seen him for 9 years before that.
> My dad wrote him out of his will and he'll get nowt from our step mother. I get half - should be about 200 grand.
> She's 90 and on her last legs.



200k?? Do you need a new friend?


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> 200k?? Do you need a new friend?


Nah - I'm gonna spoil meself rotten!


----------



## screenman (15 Sep 2019)

As far as I am concerned my family is the one I started when Pam and I got married, the family I was born into was not a nice one. alcoholic sister died, one brother not seen for over 40 years, I will stop there as it gets worse.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks for that.


Yeah but look on the bright side you don't get a hosepipe ban


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah but look on the bright side you don't get a hosepipe ban




That doesn't make me feel better you know.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That doesn't make me feel better you know.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> 200k?? Do you need a new friend?


Oyhe you.. I am first. Dirk is my bessie friend.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> I haven't seen my brother since my Dad's funeral 8 years ago.
> Hadn't seen him for 9 years before that.
> My dad wrote him out of his will and he'll get nowt from our step mother. I get half - should be about 200 grand.
> She's 90 and on her last legs.



Odd that we don't talk about money much in this thread as its always a topic of conversation among people of a similar age to me (almost 63) off of the forum.

Although it was mentioned in the very first post of this thread.

Whilst it's not very British to talk about who's got what etc it would be handy I think to share tips re money management and good deals etc for us in the latter stages of our lives. Might be helpful to Newbie or soon to be Retirees.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Odd that we don't talk about money much in this thread as its always a topic of conversation among people of a similar age to me (almost 63) off of the forum.
> 
> Although it was mentioned in the very first post of this thread.
> 
> Whilst it's not very British to talk about who's got what etc it would be handy I think to share tips re money management and good deals etc for us in the latter stages of our lives. Might be helpful to Newbie or soon to be Retirees.




A good idea is to sew your pockets up, thereby making it impossible for children/grandchildren to get money out of you.

I always say they can have half of everything i have. That amounts to sod all.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

I have always said.....put your money in your bloomers, no one will search there.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Oyhe you.. I am first. Dirk is my bessie friend.


Doesn’t make you any happier! My step mum and dad both left a sizeable inheritance and, apart from removing financial worries, I would say I have actually felt more down lately. Didn’t get on that well with the step mum, but dad and I were on the same wavelength and enjoyed a lot of the same interests. Would hand the money back to have him back for a bit longer.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Odd that we don't talk about money much in this thread as its always a topic of conversation among people of a similar age to me (almost 63) off of the forum.
> 
> Although it was mentioned in the very first post of this thread.
> 
> Whilst it's not very British to talk about who's got what etc it would be handy I think to share tips re money management and good deals etc for us in the latter stages of our lives. Might be helpful to Newbie or soon to be Retirees.


Good point but we have so many different situations.
I am older than you at 72 and fortunate with my health...... but still realise 72, knocking on.
We have 2 "children" we get on well with. We own our house (not of great value) and due to running a small company have a few bob.
On the basis "you cant take it with you" we are not stingy and do look after the family but are NOT a soft touch.
AND I am about to buy a new bike.
AND me and a mate go away to Majorca for a cycling holiday next month.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have always said.....put your money in your bloomers, no one will search there.


Well welshie, when I said no one, that excludes me


----------



## Lee_M (15 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Today is going to be very boring. Its rather bleh here today. Damp, and misty to say the least. Oooh. I wonder what film i should watch today. Answers on a postcard to WD. The middle of nowhere, where it's dismal.



Rubbish in my bit of North Wales too, so abandoned the ride and went to a spin class.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well welshie, when I said no one, that excludes me


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Doesn’t make you any happier! My step mum and dad both left a sizeable inheritance and, apart from removing financial worries, I would say I have actually felt more down lately. Didn’t get on that well with the step mum, but dad and I were on the same wavelength and enjoyed a lot of the same interests. Would hand the money back to have him back for a bit longer.


Think I have said before but when we first married we were skint......and I mean skint. But we had some of the happiest times of our lives. No money=nothing to worry about. We lived according to what we had (or didn't have).


----------



## screenman (15 Sep 2019)

I have enough to last the rest of my life, as long as I go sometime next week.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> I have enough to last the rest of my life, as long as I go sometime next week.


Arrange a ride with @Accy cyclist and he will sort that problem out for you


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2019)

We can maintain our current lifestyle quite easily on our current pensions and savings.
I get the state pension next year and MrsD gets hers the year after. At that time, our household income will exceed that which we had when we were working. I will also have one of our lump sums petty much intact. That should do us quite nicely until I peg it.
Now.....if stepmother kicks the bucket in the meantime......


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2019)

I've got more doggie/house sitting to do next week, must be doing something right, Yeah work to cheaply.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> We can maintain our current lifestyle quite easily on our current pensions and savings.
> I get the state pension next year and MrsD gets hers the year after. At that time, our household income will exceed that which we had when we were working. I will also have one of our lump sums petty much intact. That should do us quite nicely until I peg it.
> Now.....if stepmother kicks the bucket in the meantime......


I have an older relative (94) who loves me....and vice versa. She told me I will be looked after in her will. I told her "the problem is, you are so fit you will outlive me". Problem being i am serious


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have an older relative (94) who loves me....and vice versa. She told me I will be looked after in her will. I told her "the problem is, you are so fit you will outlive me". Problem being i am serious


I'm buying my stepmother a pair of roller skates for Christmas.
She'll find them at the top of the stairs....


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

@Mo1959 looks like the Solheim cup is slipping away from Europe


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 looks like the Solheim cup is slipping away from Europe


Yes, not looking great. I thought they might have done better in the singles, but appears not.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm buying my stepmother a pair of roller skates for Christmas.
> She'll find them at the top of the stairs....


That is a terrible thing to say, absolutely awful.

You dont happen to have a spare pair do you


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That is a terrible thing to say, absolutely awful.
> 
> You dont happen to have a spare pair do you


I reckon one should do the job, so you can have the other.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

@Mo1959 .....wow, that was amazing and exciting


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 .....wow, that was amazing and exciting


I don’t have Sky so just logged back in expecting them to have lost. Amazing come back


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t have Sky so just logged back in expecting them to have lost. Amazing come back


Very emotional at the end. Literally won on the last put


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Very emotional at the end. Literally won on the last put


Couple of my old work colleagues are golfers and have been every day. They will be well chuffed to say the least!


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 .....wow, that was amazing and exciting


Sssh! @welsh dragon will get jealous.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sssh! @welsh dragon will get jealous.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 .....wow, that was *amazing* and *exciting*



Two words there I wouldn't associate with golf.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Doesn’t make you any happier! My step mum and dad both left a sizeable inheritance and, apart from removing financial worries, I would say I have actually felt more down lately. Didn’t get on that well with the step mum, but dad and I were on the same wavelength and enjoyed a lot of the same interests. Would hand the money back to have him back for a bit longer.



It can be difficult, I can sympathise with your feelings there. My parents died before my children were born. My mother loved boys and it's a long held regret she never met my three sons. I think she would have loved them. 

As for feeling down lately please have a hug. I'm there too. I know why but don't know what to do about it. Hopefully we'll both feel better soon.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> We can maintain our current lifestyle quite easily on our current pensions and savings.
> I get the state pension next year and MrsD gets hers the year after. At that time, our household income will exceed that which we had when we were working. I will also have one of our lump sums petty much intact. That should do us quite nicely until I peg it.
> Now.....if stepmother kicks the bucket in the meantime......



My financial adviser tells me we will not run out of money. Don't misunderstand me, we are not wealthy and I don't have a step mum. When we retired our income dropped to 40% of when we worked. When my state pension kicks in we will be at 50% and my wife's will take us to 60% - it seems to work out. Going out to work every is an expensive business.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Odd that we don't talk about money much in this thread as its always a topic of conversation among people of a similar age to me (almost 63) off of the forum.
> 
> Although it was mentioned in the very first post of this thread.
> 
> Whilst it's not very British to talk about who's got what etc it would be handy I think to share tips re money management and good deals etc for us in the latter stages of our lives. Might be helpful to Newbie or soon to be Retirees.



Not many of my real life conversations involve money other than the price of bikes and cafes!! I do spend too much money in cafes with riding three times a week. I used to ride with a guy who took sandwiches with him - rest of the group would go in the cafe and he would sit outside.

The subject does come up here from time to time but I know what you mean. I think it would be a good idea to share tips and thoughts.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2019)

Each month I end with a little more than I started. When I eventually get the state pension that'll be my Guinness money.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2019)

Cool. Rocky II is on at 2100hrs. The day just gets better and better.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2019)

Sod all on the box tonight.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sod all on the box tonight.


Try watching the telly instead.


----------



## screenman (15 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sod all on the box tonight.



Holidays gone wrong is trying and failing to entertain us.


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2019)

mrs roadrash is watching columbo, she watches all the detective and murder mystery type programmes, I once enquired about sending her on one of those murder mystery weekends but I declined , …...they said she couldn't be the victim.


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> .......and I don't have a step mum.


I'm hoping not to have one in the not too distant future. 



PaulSB said:


> ......Going out to work every is an expensive business.


Too true. I didn't realise how much it cost to go to work, until after I retired.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> mrs roadrash is watching columbo, she watches all the detective and murder mystery type programmes, I once enquired about sending her on one of those murder mystery weekends but I declined , …...they said she couldn't be the victim.


There used to be one set on the Mersey Ferry.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sod all on the box tonight.



You mean you're not wearing any knickers?!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> You mean you're not wearing any knickers?!


----------



## gavroche (15 Sep 2019)

No idea what I am going to do tomorrow yet.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> No idea what I am going to do tomorrow yet.


You'll not be doing it tomorrow, you'll be doing it today!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Sep 2019)

Morning


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2019)

I know what I am doing today and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2019)

I have risen!

Won't be about today. Got a funeral to go to. 

Lance O'Classic is in charge while I'm away.


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Won't be about today. Got a funeral to go to.
> 
> Lance O'Classic is in charge while I'm away.



Not a day to look forward to then.


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2019)

No, not at all I'm afraid.


----------



## Goldy (16 Sep 2019)

Morning all finally recovered from the weekends shenanigans & off to North Wales today for part 2 of our week away


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2019)

Morning folks. Another damp misty.and dark start to the day here. 

Another funeral? Not a good day at all for you @Drago


----------



## Paulus (16 Sep 2019)

Morning all, MrsP and my good self has a pleasurable day in Broadstairs yesterday, never been there before. The traffic was pretty awfull on the way home. 2 crashes on the M2 and heavy traffic trying to get from the M2,/A2 and the south side of the M25 through the Dartford tunnels. 1 3/4 hours to get to the Kent coast, 3 hours to get home.
Today, MrsP is out with some friends, all day so it is just me and the dog. I am sure we can find some way to recuperate


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2019)

Morning. It was a wee bit chilly on my early run this morning. Gorgeous Autumn day though. Needed the head torch for the first few miles.
I should go later, but I get embarrassed being so slow these days when there's more folk about. Lol.


----------



## Lee_M (16 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Morning all finally recovered from the weekends shenanigans & off to North Wales today for part 2 of our week away



Enjoy the miserable weather we have here


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2019)

Hi all.
Off to Bridport this morning for a mooch around.


----------



## Goldy (16 Sep 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Enjoy the miserable weather we have here


No such thing as bad weather just poor clothing choices


----------



## gavroche (16 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Morning all finally recovered from the weekends shenanigans & off to North Wales today for part 2 of our week away


That's ok, I have no plans to go anywhere near Bodelwyddan today. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2019)

A tad damp here, my ride today has been cancelled.


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2019)

Nice day here in East Devon/Dorset.
Forecast is good for the rest of the week. Pity I've got to go home tomorrow. Things to do and stuff to catch up with. Still, we've had a very pleasant 3 weeks and brought the total up to 90 nights in the van this year so far. With 3 months left this year, and trips already planned for October and Christmas, we should be well up over 100 nights by the end of the year.
Will have to get back out on the bike next week, as my neck is feeling up to it again.


----------



## GM (16 Sep 2019)

Morning all. Suppose I'll have to get up and count my millions  ....._dreamer, i'm nothing but a dreamer_


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It was a wee bit chilly on my early run this morning. Gorgeous Autumn day though. Needed the head torch for the first few miles.
> I should go later, but I get embarrassed being so slow these days when there's more folk about. Lol.


Your wee was a bit chilly??? Why did you not go before your run


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Suppose I'll have to get up and count my millions  ....._dreamer, i'm nothing but a dreamer_


Yeah. Count mine while you are in the .ood if you dont mind.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2019)

Feeling a bit cr*p today. Weak and shaky. I think it must be a virus as it pops back every few weeks but its getting less often and milder.
Think my bike ride will be off though.


----------



## GM (16 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yeah. Count mine while you are in the .ood if you dont mind.




I'll have to get the abacus out..........again


----------



## Mart44 (16 Sep 2019)

Good morning - A grey day at the moment. My back has stopped hurting at last and I'll soon be cycling to the allotment to make it hurt again by digging up some potatoes. 

I've got an eye test this afternoon (not potato eyes ) and a few other things to sort out while in town.

Mrs mart has the most awful-sounding raspy cough that has been going on for ages. We should be getting the X-Ray results this afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It was a wee bit chilly on my early run this morning. *Gorgeous Autumn day though. *Needed the head torch for the first few miles.
> I should go later, but I get embarrassed being so slow these days when there's more folk about. Lol.


It's still Summer, Autumn starts next Monday.


----------



## gavroche (16 Sep 2019)

Well, unexpected dog sitting today for my stepdaughter. Thinking of taking them both for a walk shortly. Out tonight for quiz night and Molly coming with me. Out again tomorrow night as I have been invited for tea at my stepdaughter's house. 
I will take the world globe with me and explain to my 6 year old grandson why it is dark in Australia when it is daylight here. He couldn't understand that when his nana talked to him from Melbourne the other day.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's still Summer, Autumn starts next Monday.


Is there not two? Lol. Thought one was meteorological and the other was calendar or something?


----------



## gavroche (16 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Is there not two? Lol. Thought one was meteorological and the other was calendar or something?


The one that really matters is the astronomical one which starts next Monday. The other one is just a made up one for convenience so ignore it.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Is there not two? Lol. Thought one was meteorological and the other was calendar or something?


The other(Meteorological) started the same time as the month.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> The one that really matters is the astronomical one which starts next Monday. The other one is just a made up one for convenience so ignore it.


The MOST important thing is, will it be warm for my cycling holiday in Majorca next month???


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The MOST important thing is, will it be warm for my cycling holiday in Majorca next month???


Better you don't know.


----------



## gavroche (16 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The MOST important thing is, will it be warm for my cycling holiday in Majorca next month???


Ask me again next month.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Better you don't know.


What!!! What do you know?? Tell me dam you tell me.


----------



## gavroche (16 Sep 2019)

Dogs walked and tired arms now. Next time, I will put wheels on my shoes and they can tow me along. 
Thinking of what to have for lunch now. Dogs have been fed but you can guarantee they will be begging me for scraps.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What!!! What do you know?? Tell me dam you tell me.


I'll get French Air Traffic Control to go on strike!

Four days of heavy rain, remainder with a 70% risk of rain.


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2019)

I don't care if it's raining....


----------



## Goldy (16 Sep 2019)

We have arrived in Wales & it's not raining..................................... Yet


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> We have arrived in Wales & it's not raining..................................... Yet




Wait for it............


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2019)

Any moment now.........


----------



## roadrash (16 Sep 2019)

welshie will be outside doing a raindance as I type
.


----------



## Goldy (16 Sep 2019)

I know I know in Wales it's either raining or it's going to


----------



## Salad Dodger (16 Sep 2019)

Met up with 3 chums from a recent photography course this morning for a walk and photo session. Not very good light, but it's as much a get together as it is a picture taking session. Ended with a swift half at the pub.

Tonight, I shall be playing guitar and leading the singing group at another local pub, as the regular leader is full of cold.


----------



## Lee_M (16 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> No such thing as bad weather just poor clothing choices



There speaks a man who doesn't live in North Wales :-D


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2019)

Lee_M said:


> There speaks a man who doesn't live in North Wales :-D


----------



## Poacher (16 Sep 2019)

According to a flyer posted through our letterbox this morning, Farm Foods have white bloomers for 89p.
Never having bought any, I don't know whether this is a bargain or not, but I thought it may be of interest to one or two of you.


----------



## roadrash (16 Sep 2019)

Poacher said:


> According to a flyer posted through our letterbox this morning, Farm Foods have white bloomers for 89p.
> Never having bought any, I don't know whether this is a bargain or not, but I thought it may be of interest to one or two of you.




@welsh dragon


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2019)

Poacher said:


> According to a flyer posted through our letterbox this morning, Farm Foods have white bloomers for 89p.
> Never having bought any, I don't know whether this is a bargain or not, but I thought it may be of interest to one or two of you.


A good price but they have to be pink with lacey legs and gusset.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> @welsh dragon






Dave7 said:


> A good price but they have to be pink with lacey legs and gusset.




Oi you lot


----------



## gavroche (16 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> I know I know in Wales it's either raining or it's going to


No, that's Manchester.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2019)

Good evening. It has been the most beautiful day here in God's country. Had a good ride which I didn't want to do but Mrs P kicked me out with "you'll enjoy it when you get started." Women are always right - today this was a good thing 

I've just made mushroom stroganoff.

The forecast is excellent all week. Wednesday we are riding to Silverdale, one of my favourite routes. +/- 105 miles of fabulous Lancashire lanes.


----------



## Goldy (16 Sep 2019)

Still no rain


----------



## Paulus (16 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Still no rain


Rained a bit down here this afternoon


----------



## Paulus (16 Sep 2019)

As a technophobe, a quick question for those who know. How do you tag someone on the forum, as in @Paulus?


----------



## roadrash (16 Sep 2019)

exactly as you have done above


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> As a technophobe, a quick question for those who know. How do you tag someone on the forum, as in @Paulus?




You just did.


----------



## Paulus (16 Sep 2019)

I think I just answered my own question there. Doh.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good evening. It has been the most beautiful day here in *God's country*. Had a good ride which I didn't want to do but Mrs P kicked me out with "you'll enjoy it when you get started." Women are always right - today this was a good thing
> 
> I've just made mushroom stroganoff.
> 
> The forecast is excellent all week. Wednesday we are riding to Silverdale, one of my favourite routes. +/- 105 miles of fabulous Lancashire lanes.


What were you doing in Ireland?


----------



## GM (16 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Rained a bit down here this afternoon





I know, and muggings here was out on the bike with no coat


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> Junior Seaman, I left after two and a half years...



... of semen jokes?


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> ... of semen jokes?


I reckon he found the golden rivet.......


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Good point but we have so many different situations.
> I am older than you at 72 and fortunate with my health...... but still realise 72, knocking on.
> We have 2 "children" we get on well with. We own our house (not of great value) and due to running a small company have a few bob.
> On the basis "you cant take it with you" we are not stingy and do look after the family but are NOT a soft touch.
> ...





Dirk said:


> We can maintain our current lifestyle quite easily on our current pensions and savings.
> I get the state pension next year and MrsD gets hers the year after. At that time, our household income will exceed that which we had when we were working. I will also have one of our lump sums petty much intact. That should do us quite nicely until I peg it.
> Now.....if stepmother kicks the bucket in the meantime......





PaulSB said:


> My financial adviser tells me we will not run out of money. Don't misunderstand me, we are not wealthy and I don't have a step mum. When we retired our income dropped to 40% of when we worked. When my state pension kicks in we will be at 50% and my wife's will take us to 60% - it seems to work out. Going out to work every is an expensive business.





PaulSB said:


> Not many of my real life conversations involve money other than the price of bikes and cafes!! I do spend too much money in cafes with riding three times a week. I used to ride with a guy who took sandwiches with him - rest of the group would go in the cafe and he would sit outside.
> 
> The subject does come up here from time to time but I know what you mean. I think it would be a good idea to share tips and thoughts.





Drago said:


> Each month I end with a little more than I started. When I eventually get the state pension that'll be my Guinness money.



Thanks for your replies either directly or indirectly.

If anything crops up this end that I think is worth a share then I shall post it.

Like a few other members in this thread we are very comfy financially and also will not run out of money within our likely lifetimes and, even in our relatively powered down state vs our careers in full flow, our income far exceeds our expenditure. Nevertheless, we run a tight ship here on the money front and actively manage our various investments so any tips are always welcome and we are happy to reciprocate.

One of the simple tools we use are the various online calculators re how long will your money last? The use of one of these was instrumental in our decision to quit the, very lucrative, rat race that we were involved in back in the early 2000's. They are quite handy and it is often surprising how long a given sum lasts with regular withdrawals even at the *iss poor rates we savers get these days. Worth a Google and a play with.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am happy to be one.



We can see that


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> God knows. I am glad I'm not young anymore. Can you imagine what it's going to be like in say.20 years?



A right load of b######s 
We all know you are old and wrinkly


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It was


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Itwasa bit cool in the shade. My hands.and legs were bit cold to start with



Was that all


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> YOUR LEGS were cold. Did you not wear your bloomers??



I thought they blew away during the storm


welsh dragon said:


> I decided to take them off. Save having them flapping in the wind



Do you take them off regularly then?


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ohh I will do that for you. Please allow me to come and do that.
> @roadrash ......see, I am not scared of her



I bet you would


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> The village I was born and spent my early years in was mostly boys when I was growing up so I ended up a right tomboy liking outdoorsy stuff and managed to avoid learning to cook, sew, knit, etc. Occasionally regret not being able to cook, but it's such a faff when you're on your own, it's barely worth it, so I live on ready meals, sandwiches, etc. Lol.
> 
> Would rather be out walking, running and cycling than doing houseworky stuff. It gets done when the tumbleweed starts blowing around.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have always said.....put your money in your bloomers, no one will search there.



She could stash a fortune in them


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm buying my stepmother a pair of roller skates for Christmas.
> She'll find them at the top of the stairs....


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wait for it............



What time did it start?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What time did it start?




It didn't.


----------



## 172traindriver (16 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It didn't.



Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Maybe tomorrow?




It's supposed to be nice all week here.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's supposed to be nice all week here.


You been listening to those weather forecasters, again!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2019)

First today and I've had a lie in! Slept till 5.30 which is good on my current sleeping pattern.

Another beautiful day is expected. Though it's dark the sky looks promising. Mrs P says we are going to the Yorkshire Sculpture Park today. This was in a sort of non-committal fashion. You know the sort which gets men in to trouble. She'll get up at 10.30 wanting to know why I'm not ready!!!!!! If we don't go it's housework day 

I've finished my brew so will try to snooze.


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2019)

Off for a swim, talk to you lot later. One exciting thing today, first yoga session not sure about it but should be fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2019)

Second. Lol.

Another chilly one up here. Might have an early bimble as expecting a delivery later. I find if I don't run or cycle first thing, the motivation starts to go as the day goes on so like getting it done early. Often avoids the worst of the wind too as it is inclined to pick up as the day progresses.

Damn, screenman pipped me while I was typing. I am third!


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2019)

I have risen! Turd.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Might have an early bimble as expecting a delivery later. I find if I don't run or cycle first thing, the motivation starts to go as the day goes......



Me too. I have to get out on the bike after breakfast or it doesn't happen. Very occasionally I'll go for an afternoon ride but it's very rare solo. If a friend wants to go for a couple of hours I will but that's rare as well.

Sun is  I didn't snooze so I'm now going to tackle the downstairs cleaning as quietly as possible. Mrs P not expected for at least two hours!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2019)

Coooooee everyone. Blimey it's a cold start to the day here.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2019)

Good morning folks, its a beautiful this morning, first yoga class after the summer break today, and then its house work this afternoon, washings on the line already.


----------



## Goldy (17 Sep 2019)

Morning 
Another lovely day here in Wales 
Been for a swim now time for breakfast


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2019)

Morning all fellow coffin dodgers.
Looks to be a very pleasant day.
I am off to Manchester to have a look at a new bike. This is the Whyte Stirling**. Seems to have a good spec' and at a shade under 10Kg should fit the bill.
After that I pick up some new Endura Pro shorts.......I need another pair for my upcoming cycling holiday.
Next I hope to get a quick ride in 10-15 miles (before the afternoon school traffic)
**I will report on it later.


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2019)

It would like some cycling shorts that are printed up to resemble Y fronts.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2019)

Morning all.
Just woke up 5 minutes ago after a very good night's sleep - interrupted only by a very odd dream about Nazis, dinosaurs, zombies and Barbara Windsor. 

Hitching up in a couple of hours and trundling back to North Devon.


----------



## GM (17 Sep 2019)

Morning all. Sounds like Dirk has been eating cheese before he went to bed


----------



## Mart44 (17 Sep 2019)

Good morning - A sunny day, just right for going to the supermarket this morning.

I'll be accompanying Mrs mart to the doctors this afternoon.

If there's time, I also want to trim the hedge and cut the grass ..hopefully for the last time this year.


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2019)

Mini D walked to school with Muttley. The dog loves all the kids making abig fuss of him. Then walked the long way back around the village, enjoying the sunshine and trying to forget my throbbing shoulder.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2019)

We are going to the Sculpture Park. Housework cancelled.

Just looked in sink cupboard.......water everywhere. Bugger or worse. Facebook request has got me three plumbers all recommended by friends.

Further investigation revealed this may simply be a loose nut which I've tightened. Dried everything off and then used Mrs P's hairdryer to be sure. I shall leave it 20 minutes and test again.

Am I inclined to panic in these situations.......No!!!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Mini D walked to school with Muttley. The dog loves all the kids making abig fuss of him. Then walked the long way back around the village, enjoying the sunshine and trying to forget my throbbing shoulder.


What breed is mutley ?


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2019)

Field Labrador. Finely bred gundog


----------



## Lee_M (17 Sep 2019)

Morning all.

Off to Yorkshire today to pick up my late mum's car to bring it back and sell in North Wales -easier to do when a car isn't 100 miles away.

Bit why does it take 3 hours to go 100 miles - this is why we need HS2!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Field Labrador. Finely bred gundog
> View attachment 485543




He look like he is falling asleep.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2019)

Pah @Drago .........here's a real gun dog.....


----------



## Goldy (17 Sep 2019)

Off to Llandudno for the day. Plenty of walking today


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all fellow coffin dodgers.
> Looks to be a very pleasant day.
> I am off to Manchester to have a look at a new bike. This is the Whyte Stirling**. Seems to have a good spec' *and at a shade under 10K should fit the bill.*
> After that I  pick up some new Endura Pro shorts.......I need another pair for my upcoming cycling holiday.
> ...


Forget Bill, it should fit you.


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He look like he is falling asleep.



He is. He's had a 2 mile walk and breakfast, he's about ready for his morning snooze.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> He is. He's had a 2 mile walk and breakfast, he's about ready for his morning snooze.




Clearly he is as finely tuned and alert as his owner.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Just woke up 5 minutes ago after a very good night's sleep - interrupted only by a very odd dream about Nazis, dinosaurs, zombies and Barbara Windsor.
> 
> Hitching up in a couple of hours and trundling back to North Devon.


It's an end-event dream portal.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What breed is mutley ?


Why's he need to go to school?


----------



## roadrash (17 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Off to Llandudno for the day. Plenty of walking today




Go and seek out a deli called the hambone in Llandudno , you wont regret it. best pork pies ive ever had




roadrash said:


> View attachment 482806
> View attachment 482807
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2019)

Good morning all, late on parade today. Dog has been walked, garden tidied up, washing out on the line and now getting ready for a pootle on the the bike. Has anyone ever said that being retired can be tiring


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Has anyone ever said that being retired can be tiring


It's a nice sort of tiring though!


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Off to Yorkshire today to pick up my late mum's car to bring it back and sell in North Wales -easier to do when a car isn't 100 miles away.
> 
> Bit why does it take 3 hours to go 100 miles - this is why we need HS2!


I'm not sure HS2 would help in your case as it isn't going anywhere near North Wales.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2019)

I'm in doggie sitting land until Thursday evening and had my flu jab this morning


----------



## Lee_M (17 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> I'm not sure HS2 would help in your case as it isn't going anywhere near North Wales.



It's not going anywhere

But you're right. I meant the Manchester Sheffield upgrade


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, late on parade today. Dog has been walked, garden tidied up, washing out on the line and now getting ready for a pootle on the the bike. Has anyone ever said that being retired can be tiring






Mo1959 said:


> It's a nice sort of tiring though!




I call it happy tired, like a good day out thats left you knackered.


----------



## GM (17 Sep 2019)

Glad I checked my emails this morning. I've got another PPI claim ££££'s.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Field Labrador. Finely bred gundog
> View attachment 485543


Same as my daughter's dog.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Forget Bill, it should fit you.


You see, that is why I enjoy CC. Its because of all the helpful advice that is so freely offered


----------



## Goldy (17 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> Go and seek out a deli called the hambone in Llandudno , you wont regret it. best pork pies ive ever had
> 
> 
> ​


I've bought a couple will report later


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2019)

A 12 mile bimble for me today
Gorgeous in the sun but hellish cold in the shade.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You see, that is why I enjoy CC. Its because of all the helpful advice that is so freely offered


Well at that price...


----------



## Goldy (17 Sep 2019)

On our way back from Llandudno, So many old people its like God's waiting room


----------



## steve292 (17 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> That's a bit of a bitsa, but it started life as a Hatsan 55S.








These are mine, top one is a Webley Vulcan Mk2 with a 3-9x 56 scope. The gun is at least 40 years old, I've had it since I was 14. Used as a Hunting rifle during my younger days. The bottom one I bought for my Dad, who is sadly no longer with us. It's a Weirauch HW90 with a 40x40 scope. it's a fantastically accurate beast.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> On our way back from Llandudno, So many old people its like God's waiting room




Watch it boy.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2019)

steve292 said:


> View attachment 485566
> 
> 
> These are mine, top one is a Webley Vulcan Mk2 with a 3-9x 56 scope. The gun is at least 40 years old, I've had it since I was 14. Used as a Hunting rifle during my younger days. The bottom one I bought for my Dad, who is sadly no longer with us. It's a Weirauch HW90 with a 40x40 scope. it's a fantastically accurate beast.




Drago will be drooling


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2019)

I like the Webley in particular. At that age it will, be one of the British made models. Pleasant.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2019)

Back home now in North Devon by the sea.


----------



## Goldy (17 Sep 2019)

@roadrash thanks for the recommendation that is a great pork pie maybe not as good as my local Stilton topped ones but still a very tasty pie


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Drago will be drooling


The thought of a drooling Drago is not pleasant .


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2019)

Carol Vordemen didn't think so, hence the restraining order.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Carol Vordemen didn't think so, hence the restraining order.




Clearly she didn't like it either
Hence the restraining order.


----------



## gavroche (17 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> On our way back from Llandudno, So many old people its like God's waiting room


Coach loads keep coming every week. It keeps hotels on the prom busy. Good for local economy.


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2019)

Felt a bit icky today, a bit queasy. The feeling seems to be passing now, which has cheered me up.


----------



## gavroche (17 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Felt a bit icky today, a bit queasy. The feeling seems to be passing now, which has cheered me up.


Stop drinking that home made brew. You can afford the proper stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Clearly she didn't like it either
> Hence the restraining order.


I spoke to Carol about that incident (me and her are very close you know). She said the drooling was bad but even worse, he had been imbibing of his home brew, had forgotten to put his trousers on and his y fronts were on back to front.
As she was telling me that she turned a funny shade of green.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2019)

You are all full of it.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You are all full of it.


You shouldn't speak to Drago like that


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2019)

The first yoga session was great, anyone know how to get my left foot out of my right ear?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> The first yoga session was great, anyone know how to get my left foot out of my right ear?




Wait until tomorrow. You won't be able to move.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2019)

Well not good news today. My son's partner miscarried this morning. No granddad duties just yet. The kids are well though sad.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well not good news today. My son's partner miscarried this morning. No granddad duties just yet. The kids are well though sad.


I'm so sorry to hear this news Paul.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> Coach loads keep coming every week. It keeps hotels on the prom busy. Good for local economy.



We've had some good holidays there.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well not good news today. My son's partner miscarried this morning. No granddad duties just yet. The kids are well though sad.



Sad news Paul.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> The first yoga session was great, anyone know how to get my left foot out of my right ear?






welsh dragon said:


> Wait until tomorrow. You won't be able to move.



After this mornings first yoga class after the holidays I had aching abs, though the class was a gentle one, mostly stretches and twists.


----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> After this mornings first yoga class after the holidays I had aching abs, though the class was a gentle one, mostly stretches and twists.



I am hoping to feel fine, I already do 10 hours a week of quality exercise, swim, gym and bike, be sure I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> The first yoga session was great, anyone know how to get my left foot out of my right ear?


Been there
https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/2742455

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tea-part-2.39457/post-2742455

31st October 2013


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2019)

Night all.

Busy day tomorrow, got some fettling to do on the van and I've got to wire in the solar power system amongst other things.
MrsD has to be at the hairdressers early - 0930 - so I've told her not to wake me up, unless it's with a cuppa.


----------



## aferris2 (17 Sep 2019)

Night night you lot. Just starting the new day here. Lots of rain last night as a storm passed through. Sun is trying to poke through the clouds so weather looking like it is improving.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night all.
> 
> Busy day tomorrow, got some fettling to do on the van and I've got to wire in the solar power system amongst other things.
> MrsD has to be at the hairdressers early - 0930 - so I've told her not to wake me up, unless it's with a cuppa.


Cold, poured over you?


----------



## screenman (18 Sep 2019)

Morning all, feeling fine no after effects of the yoga session, slept better than usual that is all. Bike ride at some point today and looking forward to it.


----------



## jongooligan (18 Sep 2019)

Morning all. By you're up early @screenman.

Thought I'd pop in to see what's happening with the leisured classes.

Just got back from our latest motorhome holiday and I don't seem to be able to sleep at home so got up to plan a three day bike tour. Hope to set off by 10 o'clock for a ride around the Yorkshire Dales depending on if I can get some accommodation booked.

Later taters.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2019)

Good morning. It's dark so can't see the weather however it's calm and still with a great forecast.

Woke at 5.40 and just having first coffee for get up time. I try to limit coffee to two cups when I get up. Doesn't work on a bike ride though!! Speaking of which we are off to Silverdale at 7.45 for my first century of 2019. Cafe isn't till 60 miles at the RSPB centre so sandwiches in back pocket are required. Here's the route.

Pleased with 7 hours straight sleep apart from a quick bathroom visit. Three nights in a row means I feel better physically and mentally.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31125581


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2019)

I have risen!

Went to bed early last night as felt a bit grim, but am miraculously cured this morning!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2019)

Good morning folks. Another morning for Brrr weather. Hopefully will warm up later.


----------



## screenman (18 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Went to bed early last night as felt a bit grim, but am miraculously cured this morning!



Glad you are feeling better, had your flu jab yet?


----------



## numbnuts (18 Sep 2019)

it's


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well not good news today. My son's partner miscarried this morning. No granddad duties just yet. The kids are well though sad.


That is very upsetting for all concerned.
My best wishes to everyone of you.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2019)

Morning all.
MrsD is bringing me a cuppa.


----------



## Paulus (18 Sep 2019)

Good morning all fellow members, a bright sunny but cool start to the day. MrsP and myself are off to Camden Town later to get a canal trip on the Regents canal from Camden to little Venice and back. Then walk down to the rejuvenated Kings Cross area for lunch at Granary Square which was once a derelict warehouse area at the back of the station by the canal.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2019)

Morning all.
Bed at 22.00 last after watching Lpool lose .
My turn for lots of strange dreams and I blame @Dirk for the main one. Classic, I need you to interpret this please.
In my dream I am asleep in my bed when 'someone' tells me that 'someone else' has given me a touring van. Next thing it is parked outside my house along with a green plastic table and 4 chairs.
Now I dont want this van. A 3rd someone says his son will have it and next thing is towing it away, leaving table and chairs.
I was asleep but listening as it all went on. It was so real I wanted to look out of the window but was too tired.
Anyway......today is cool again. 
Golf this morning and a 20 mile ride this afternoon is the plan.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow members, a bright sunny but cool start to the day. MrsP and myself are off to Camden Town later to get a canal trip on the Regents canal from Camden to little Venice and back. Then walk down to the rejuvenated Kings Cross area for lunch at Granary Square which was once a derelict warehouse area at the back of the station by the canal.


Does Camden still have a thriving market? We went many years ago when I was working down there. I remember it as very busy and very interesting, also multi cultural.


----------



## Paulus (18 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does Camden still have a thriving market? We went many years ago when I was working down there. I remember it as very busy and very interesting, also multi cultural.


Camden market is a thriving hive of activity. Everything from cheap tourist tat to expensive stuff. Lots of trendy bars and restaurants too.


----------



## Goldy (18 Sep 2019)

Morning all 
Another bright day here but a bit chilly
Going for a wander round Denbigh later


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2019)

Walked Mini D to school. She's still a bit quiet after her grandmas funeral on monday, but shes perking up a little now. Once she was dropped off Lemmy and I had a nice walk around the village in the autumn sunshine. I pity the worries who miss out on such simple pleasures.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Bed at 22.00 last after watching Lpool lose .
> My turn for lots of strange dreams and I blame @Dirk for the main one. Classic, I need you to interpret this please.
> In my dream I am asleep in my bed when 'someone' tells me that 'someone else' has given me a touring van. Next thing it is parked outside my house along with a green plastic table and 4 chairs.
> ...


It wasn't a dream.
I'll be back for the table and chairs later on.......


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2019)

Enjoying a mouthful of George Clooney's hot liquid.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2019)

Cool, The Green Berets is on telly.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2019)

Solar system installed in van and up and working.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Bed at 22.00 last after watching Lpool lose .
> My turn for lots of strange dreams and I blame @Dirk for the main one. Classic, I need you to interpret this please.
> In my dream I am asleep in my bed when 'someone' tells me that 'someone else' has given me a touring van. Next thing it is parked outside my house along with a green plastic table and 4 chairs.
> ...


The camper van was to have been used instead of a plane, the chairs, which you're left with is your accomodation. Still there, but because the camper van has now gone, you don't want.

What happened to the 2nd "someone"? Silent partner to the third "someone".


What colour was the camper van?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2019)

Afternoon munchkins. A 17 mile bimble in wonderful sunshine.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon munchkins. A 17 mile bimble in wonderful sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 485662
> View attachment 485663


They chancing a third cut? Seems too light to have bothered with.

Unless there's a long, cold winter expected.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> They chancing a third cut? Seems too light to have bothered with.
> 
> Unless there's a long, cold winter expected.




No idea. I suppose after last year when they were struggling to get any hay, they decided to get as much as ruey could this year even if it isn't as much as they were hoping for. Can't blame them really


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No idea. I suppose after last year when they were struggling to get any hay, they decided to get as much as ruey could this year even if it isn't as much as they were hoping for. Can't blame them really


Might be for sileage?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> The camper van was to have been used instead of a plane, the chairs, which you're left with is your accomodation. Still there, but because the camper van has now gone, you don't want.
> 
> What happened to the 2nd "someone"? Silent partner to the third "someone".
> 
> ...


It was a touring caravan and I have no recollection of the colur but assume white.
No idea what happened to 2nd and 3rd persons.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Might be for sileage?




Could be


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2019)

Back from golf. Quick ham sarnie enjoyed. Out now for a 20 mile ride in the warmth .
Son and lady friend are coming later and we are planning a chinese (meal that is) with a bottle of plonk.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> It was a touring caravan and I have no recollection of the colur but assume white.
> No idea what happened to 2nd and 3rd persons.


Was it a camper van or caravan?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2019)

Caravan
Is there a deep meaning to it


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Caravan
> Is there a deep meaning to it


Well you've to hitch up a caravan before moving on. Your mind has been otherwise occupied, slightly, of late.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Caravan
> Is there a deep meaning to it


Was it a Bailey, Swift, Lunar, Coachman, Adria or what?
We need to know!


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

_"To dream of a caravan symbolizes your disconnection from your physical surroundings."_

_"A caravan is a roaming place of love and of fun and happiness."_


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"A caravan is a roaming place of love and of fun and happiness."_


I'll second that!


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'll second that!


I think blooming fish suppers may be playing a part in the dream. Especially the disconnection part.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2019)

I see @Drago is having his new gun delivered......


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2019)

Yeah, how the oldest 3 have left home I've decided to downsize.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well you've to hitch up a caravan before moving on. Your mind has been otherwise occupied, slightly, of late.


I do believe you have hit the head on the nail there .
I have been checking and re-checking my bank balance as I seem to have more than I thought. Turns out to be correct though at £15.75.
You sir are a genious and should start an online dream interpretation business 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Was it a Bailey, Swift, Lunar, Coachman, Adria or what?
> We need to know!


Well your the one that admitting nicking it.. ...you will have to tell me


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"A caravan is a roaming place of love and of fun and happiness."_


I must admit, a strange woman in pink bloomers did appear quite often in the dream.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2019)

Just got my 20 in. It was more or less a straight out and straight back run. When I was turning back at half way I thought "thats a good time against the wind". Heading back I soon realised I hadn't been against it .
Still, over the 20 it was a PB for average speed and total time for me, so I am pleased. (Maybe nothing like the 'proper' cyclists on here but as I only got back into it in my 60s I am happy with it).
Ready for that chinese meal now


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just got my 20 in. It was more or less a straight out and straight back run. When I was turning back at half way I thought "thats a good time against the wind". Heading back I soon realised I hadn't been against it .
> Still, over the 20 it was a PB for average speed and total time for me, so I am pleased. (Maybe nothing like the 'proper' cyclists on here but as I only got back into it in my 60s I am happy with it).
> Ready for that chinese meal now




Well done Dave.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I must admit, a strange woman in pink bloomers did appear quite often in the dream.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I must admit, a strange woman in pink bloomers did appear quite often in the dream.


That was the awning....


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I do believe you have hit the head on the nail there .
> I have been checking and re-checking my bank balance as I seem to have more than I thought. Turns out to be correct though at £15.75.
> You sir are a genious and should start an online dream interpretation business
> Thanks for your help.


That'll be £15.70 for services rendered.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2019)

Mrs D's new car cleaned. About 16 acres of paintwork now gleaming.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> That'll be £15.70 for services rendered.


Forward me your bill. It will be paid in a reasonable time.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2019)

BIG ride today. My longest of 2019. 108 miles with 17mph average. We had 17.6avg for first 95 miles then hit Preston traffic and cycle paths at school run time. Bummer!

Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/rKJOewUt5Z


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Forward me your bill. It will be paid in a reasonable time.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 485720


The cheque is in the post.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> BIG ride today. My longest of 2019. 108 miles with 17mph average. We had 17.6avg for first 95 miles then hit Preston traffic and cycle paths at school run time. Bummer!
> 
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/rKJOewUt5Z


If you dont mind I wont check it out. I am knackered just reading your post.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If you dont mind I wont check it out. I am knackered just reading your post.



I'm devastated!


----------



## dickyknees (18 Sep 2019)

Living on an island means that the routes can become a bit repetitive. Then a day like today, tourists down to a minimum I remember why I’m so lucky to live here. Glorious.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranPa


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2019)

You lot on a promise?


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> You lot on a promise?


They'll be on their backs, trying to stay awake.


----------



## gavroche (18 Sep 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Living on an island means that the routes can become a bit repetitive. Then a day like today, tourists down to a minimum I remember why I’m so lucky to live here. Glorious.
> 
> View attachment 485734
> View attachment 485733
> ...


Yes, beautiful island.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2019)

I have risen first!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Living on an island means that the routes can become a bit repetitive. Then a day like today, tourists down to a minimum I remember why I’m so lucky to live here. Glorious.
> 
> View attachment 485734
> View attachment 485733
> ...


Porth Daffarch ??


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2019)

Good morning peeps.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Porth Daffarch ??


What Daffarch?! 

Morning all.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2019)

Morning peeps.
WoW, beaten to it by Drago. That has upset me .
A good Chinese meal last night. Later than I like to eat as we waited for others to arrive, so later to bed than I wanted as I am golfing this morning.
Cooler and more cloud than was promised but dry which is always a bonus.
Our son is going to collect a new puppy today (American Bulldog) and will be calling in to show us before heading off home. We are not doggy people but from the photo she looks cute**
**mind you, most women look cute at that age .
Off to make a coffee now.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning peeps.
> WoW, beaten to it by Drago. That has upset me .
> A good Chinese meal last night. Later than I like to eat as we waited for others to arrive, so later to bed than I wanted as I am golfing this morning.
> Cooler and more cloud than was promised but dry which is always a bonus.
> ...




Same with men


----------



## gavroche (19 Sep 2019)

I am quite happy to let others be up first. Looks like a nice sunny day today. Off to school shortly for my last day this week then long weekend again till next Tuesday.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Same with men


I agree.......but we stay cute


----------



## numbnuts (19 Sep 2019)




----------



## Paulus (19 Sep 2019)

Morning fellow students of retirement, nice and bright here. A gardening day beckons, and then later this evening MrsP and myself are off to the theatre in London for a cabaret show. MrsP is determined to get out and about more.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I agree.......but we stay cute



Dream on


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2019)

Morning. We also have a nice dry day but there is quite a bit of mist hanging about in some areas. Just had a look at the webcam at one of the little local airstrips and there is a pea souper there and it's only 20 miles away. Might wait for a few hours and have a bimble once it's all disappeared.

Had a coffee ages ago but I will have breakfast now.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2019)

Dentists this morning.


----------



## gavroche (19 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Dentists


How many dentists are you seeing today?


----------



## gavroche (19 Sep 2019)

Well, looks like no school after all today so extra long weekend.


----------



## Goldy (19 Sep 2019)

Morning 
Lovely sunny day again here, last full day in Wales then off down south for the weekend


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Morning
> Lovely sunny day again here, last full day in Wales then off down south for the weekend




And it didn't rain


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2019)

Good day. A beautiful morning here. Washing was on the line at 6.40am!!! Ironing completed till the next lot is dry.

Breakfast next then housework. Mrs P did downstairs yesterday so my task is relatively easy today.

Probably some gardening later.

I may hassle the NHS re my Angiogram appointment but I'm not sure it's worth the phone call. It's already 5.5 months beyond when I should have had it.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2019)

I have a load of washing in the machine. I will probably go for a bimble later when it warms up a bit.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> How many dentists are you seeing today?


As many as I need.


----------



## GM (19 Sep 2019)

Morning all YAH's. This appeared on my FB, and guess what my first thought was?


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Porth Daffarch ??


Language Timothy!!


----------



## Mart44 (19 Sep 2019)

Good morning - It's a sunny day and I'll soon be heading off to our friend's allotment to help out with digging up the potatoes. I've done a lot of work in the allotment over the months. It's all hard work but payment is in the fruit and veg I get ..especially the small tomatoes and the plums. They are especially tasty.





I don't know what I'll do this afternoon. Maybe we'll go for a walk somewhere.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all YAH's. This appeared on my FB, and guess what my first thought was?
> 
> View attachment 485754




I didn't know Drago was on Face book


----------



## dickyknees (19 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Porth Daffarch ??



Yes, another of Porth Dafarch, the next two are on the way to South Stack, I didn’t have the time or inclination to ride up the hill to the lighthouse. The sunset is looking towards Holy Island from Anglesey.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2019)

26 mile bimble done. Didn't fancy staying out any longer as it was starting to get a bit blustery. Put a bit of effort in and actually got 3rd on a segment. Not done that for a while. Lol. https://www.strava.com/activities/2721841336

Lunchtime now.


----------



## Goldy (19 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And it didn't rain


The sun always shines on the righteous


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> The sun always shines on the righteous




Indeed it does.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2019)

They're a big snug to be mine. And a bit free of stains.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2019)

Afternoon folks. Another 17 miler for me. Still gorgeous here.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2019)

Shopping and dentist's done.
Doggie walking next, then a bit of caravan fettling.
It's T shirt, shorts and sandals weather here.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2019)

You do your shopping at the dentist?


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2019)

A long meandering bimble for me today, 75 miles, a mixture of roads I knew, roads I hadn't ridden for many years and some I'd never ridden, and a cafe, Granny's in Weedon, I hadn't visited before. I started out with a route out in my head which I followed, but sat in the cafe I noticed I wasn't far from Farthingstone or Priors Marston, so decided to ride out towards Farthingstone then turn though Everdon, past Fawlsley Hall and into Priors Maston and pick up an old route I knew home. The fun started when I got to the crossroads on the main road and wanted to turn right towards Priors Marston, the road was closed, and I could see they were working on the old bridge so no way through, I had to follow the main road into Byfield then turn right and ride into Priors marston from the south, then on through Napton and Long Ichington then picking up a regular route home riding into Brandon and across Coventry home. A thoroughly enjoyable bike ride but I'm knackered now.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/40108593


----------



## johnblack (19 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> A long meandering bimble for me today, 75 miles, a mixture of roads I knew, roads I hadn't ridden for many years and some I'd never ridden, and a cafe, Granny's in Weedon, I hadn't visited before. I started out with a route out in my head which I followed, but sat in the cafe I noticed I wasn't far from Farthingstone or Priors Marston, so decided to ride out towards Farthingstone then turn though Everdon, past Fawlsley Hall and into Priors Maston and pick up an old route I knew home. The fun started when I got to the crossroads on the main road and wanted to turn right towards Priors Marston, the road was closed, and I could see they were working on the old bridge so no way through, I had to follow the main road into Byfield then turn right and ride into Priors marston from the south, then on through Napton and Long Ichington then picking up a regular route home riding into Brandon and across Coventry home. A thoroughly enjoyable bike ride but I'm knackered now.
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/40108593


The road from Charwelton to Priors has been shut for an age, I always just ride round the barricades, but I've never seen anyone actually working up there, just down below. Maybe they're going to actually repair the bridge. 

There is a great coffee stop to be had in Napton, the village post office is one of our regular stops, really amazing cakes and pasties.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2019)

johnblack said:


> The road from Charwelton to Priors has been shut for an age, I always just ride round the barricades, but I've never seen anyone actually working up there, just down below. Maybe they're going to actually repair the bridge.
> 
> There is a great coffee stop to be had in Napton, the village post office is one of our regular stops, really amazing cakes and pasties.



Its been several years since I've been that way so I didn't know it was closed, with bridge repairs it's common to find there's no way through, even on the bike, so I just rode down to Byfield and rode into Priors Marston from that direction.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2019)

johnblack said:


> There is a great coffee stop to be had in Napton, the village post office is one of our regular stops, really amazing cakes and pasties.



I'll have to have a look at that one.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Sep 2019)

It's good to be back home again


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2019)

Evening folks. A glorious day here. Still really sunny and warm. I pottered after I bimbled. Now relaxing. I am going to.do sod all for the rest of the night.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Yes, another of Porth Dafarch, the next two are on the way to South Stack, I didn’t have the time or inclination to ride up the hill to the lighthouse. The sunset is looking towards Holy Island from Anglesey.


OK I admit to being slightly jealous. A nice loop from TB to Southstack, Holyyhead and back round.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> 26 mile bimble done. Didn't fancy staying out any longer as it was starting to get a bit blustery. Put a bit of effort in and actually got 3rd on a segment. Not done that for a while. Lol. https://www.strava.com/activities/2721841336
> 
> Lunchtime now.


26 is imo a decent ride.....well done.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> The sun always shines on the righteous


Or the Devil looks after his own


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2019)

Garden tidied up and looking good. I'm currently getting pished on home brew.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Garden tidied up and looking good. I'm currently getting pished on home brew.


No better way to get pished.
A short story..... years ago I decided to brew a double 5 gallon. I did all the basics plus extra to make it stronger, then found I could only fit 7 gallons of water in. It was like rocket fuel. 1st night I drank 3 pints then found my legs just refused to work. After that I had to add lemonade as it was just too strong.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2019)

I think my head may hurt in the morning.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I think my head may hurt in the morning.


Have a drink to numb it!


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> It would like some cycling shorts that are printed up to resemble Y fronts.



Just wear your Y fronts on a ride


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Just woke up 5 minutes ago after a very good night's sleep - interrupted only by a very odd dream about Nazis, dinosaurs, zombies and Barbara Windsor.
> 
> Hitching up in a couple of hours and trundling back to North Devon.



Barbra Windsor in 'Carry on Camping'?  
Due to the fact that's where you are?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Drago will be drooling



Amongst other things


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The thought of a drooling Drago is not pleasant .



Possibly messy


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Carol Vordemen didn't think so, hence the restraining order.



And Dr Alice?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Clearly she didn't like it either
> Hence the restraining order.



And what about you?


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> And Dr Alice?



Dr Alice only wants me for my body.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice only wants me for my body.


You've donated it to medical science?


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice only wants me for my body.


To dissect?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice only wants me for my body.



Purely for scientific purposes then?


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've donated it to medical science?



What about his Y fronts?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What about his Y fronts?




His Y fronts should be donated to a freak show.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> His Y fronts should be donated to a freak show.



Or put up for auction, so you could bid for them


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Or put up for auction, so you could bid for them




. Where's the sick bag.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . Where's the sick bag.


Ten pack enough?


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2019)

Night Bobby Ray.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Bobby Ray.


Night Billie Ray


----------



## aferris2 (20 Sep 2019)

2 days offline and 7 pages to catch up on. You do talk some twaddle. 
Here's the view from the campervan today


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2019)

aferris2 said:


> 2 days offline and 7 pages to catch up on. You do talk some twaddle.
> Here's the view from the campervan today
> View attachment 485854


Well, you're

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0T6KTP-WfVs


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2019)

Good Morning folks. Aam I first? A bit Brrr here at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!




You just beat me to it


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2019)

Good morning folks, a bit fresh here but bright and sunny, backs a bit achy this morning and I appear to have developed a minor case of the sniffles.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

Noticed the mornings getting darker now.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Sep 2019)

Good morning. Bright and sunny here. Managed 8.5 hours sleep almost straight through - woke a few times but drifted off again.

Walking day today followed by tea and cake at my favourite cafe. Yummy.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

Doctors this morning.


----------



## Paulus (20 Sep 2019)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. Another day in paradise. Just bimbling around today. Dog walking, a bit of gardening, the front needs tidying up. And then a few miles out on the bike.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Noticed the mornings getting darker now.


Its an illusion. They are just getting light later


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2019)

Morning to all in the land of wrinkles.
Bright and sunny here.
A 'bitty' day for me.
Have to drop my car off for its MOT so that always a worry (although I am not expecting problems).
I will get some sun bathing done later. I need topping up before I go away .
I bought some Endura shorts this week. Medium, the same as 2 other pairs I have......but they wont go near me  Why is that?? So I have to return them which is a pain.
I will also get a 20 mile ride in at some point.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Sep 2019)

M o r n i n g .......


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2019)

Morning all.

Yay! Its Fish Friday!


----------



## Mart44 (20 Sep 2019)

Good morning - Another nice day and another trip to our friend's allotment. This time to spread compost over the earth where the spuds were (dug them up a few days ago).

I'll be riding over to see my brother this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning to all in the land of wrinkles.
> Bright and sunny here.
> A 'bitty' day for me.
> Have to drop my car off for its MOT so that always a worry (although I am not expecting problems).
> ...



My car is due MOT and service next month, which should be problem free, but like you I worry that they might find something expensive. At the moment the hand brake needs tweaking, I looked at doing it myself but it requires some dismantling in the cabin so they can do it at service.


----------



## Lee_M (20 Sep 2019)

Morning all,

Woke up ready to take my mum's car to Evans Halshaw to get ripped off, when I got a message about it from a cycling club member, just sold it to him instead.

Very happy start to the day


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

Mate of mine used to work for them in their service department. Old dears would come in for their service and MOT and innocently say something daft like, "dont find too much wrong as I've only got £400". They would happily oblige and present a bill for £399.


----------



## Mart44 (20 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Doctors this morning.



Hope all goes well.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

Ta. Been and come back already. More amitriptyline.


----------



## Goldy (20 Sep 2019)

Morning all. Back in England still sunny on our way south for part 3 of our week away


----------



## Lee_M (20 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Morning all. Back in England still sunny on our way south for part 3 of our week away



I thought you must have gone back, as its really sunny in north wales this morning :-)


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Morning all. Back in England still sunny on our way south for part 3 of our week away


Where are you off to?


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

Prison


----------



## Goldy (20 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Where are you off to?


Down to bracknell to see some friends for the weekend


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

Goldy said:


> Down to bracknell to see some friends for the weekend



Yep, prison


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2019)

Another gorgeous day here so I am off for a bimble. Be good people and if you can't be good be very very bad.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> My car is due MOT and service next month, which should be problem free, but like you I worry that they might find something expensive. At the moment the hand brake needs tweaking, I looked at doing it myself but it requires some dismantling in the cabin so they can do it at service.


This garage 'seems' to be ok. They MOTd Mrs Dave's car last month, found a break light bulb had failed and just replaced it and passed the car.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> This garage 'seems' to be ok. They MOTd Mrs Dave's car last month, found a break light bulb had failed and just replaced it and passed the car.



The garage that did my sons Honda did similar, replaced the wiper blades and just passed it.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2019)

Good afternoon. I bagged another 17 miles. Another gorgeous day but there was quite a strong headwind in places. I didn't enjoy that.


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2019)

2 x F and C for less than a fiver. 






Just enough for a Friday lunchtime.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

Back to the Docs in a bit to collect my prescription. I'll phone ahead, check it's ready first.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good afternoon. I bagged another 17 miles. Another gorgeous day but there was quite a strong headwind in places. I didn't enjoy that.
> 
> View attachment 485883
> View attachment 485884
> View attachment 485885


Windy here also. No ride for me today though.


----------



## GM (20 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Yay! Its Fish Friday!




It certainly is, just back from Waitrose's 20% off fish Friday, nice big chunk of cod loin 

Woke up with a back ache and it's still giving me grieve.....Got a call from my brother which cheered me up, to say that he's booked a long weekend in Puerto Pollensa for us all, brothers that is. Fortunately for @Dave7, it's next mouth


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

Back ache, eh? A few dozen jumping Jack's will cure that!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> It certainly is, just back from Waitrose's 20% off fish Friday, nice big chunk of cod loin
> 
> Woke up with a back ache and it's still giving me grieve.....Got a call from my brother which cheered me up, to say that he's booked a long weekend in Puerto Pollensa for us all, brothers that is. Fortunately for @Dave7, it's next mouth


Really......what dates?
I could wave to you as I fly passed at nearly 10 mph.


----------



## GM (20 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Really......what dates?
> I could wave to you as I fly passed at nearly 10 mph.




17th to 20th Oct......... I think your aeroplane will go a tad faster than that!


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> It certainly is, just back from Waitrose's 20% off fish Friday, nice big chunk of cod loin



Oh. My. Cod!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2019)

Spaghetti and meatballs for us today. Bloomin roasting here now. Dcorxhio in fact.


----------



## GM (20 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Back ache, eh? A few dozen jumping Jack's will cure that!




Jumping Jack's?.... I thought I knew all the cockney rhyming, but that's a new one on me!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> 17th to 20th Oct......... I think your aeroplane will go a tad faster than that!


I meant as I fly passed on my bike at 10 mph.
We are there 13th to 20th. Staying at hotel Romantic. May I ask were you are staying.
BTW @172traindriver is there around that time also.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> Jumping Jack's?.... I thought I knew all the cockney rhyming, but that's a new one on me!


Jumping jacks is another name for star jumps.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Spaghetti and meatballs for us today. Bloomin roasting here now. Dcorxhio in fact.


WoW blinkin eck Dcorxhio seems really hot


----------



## GM (20 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I meant as I fly passed on my bike at 10 mph.
> We are there 13th to 20th. Staying at hotel Romantic. May I ask were you are staying.




....Not sure yet, bruv hasn't filled me in with the details, but I'll let you know.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> WoW blinkin eck Dcorxhio seems really hot




Bloody predictive text 

I was talking to a friend on Facebook and I said LMAO and it came out as llama.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody predictive text
> 
> I was talking to a friend on Facebook and I said LMAO and it came out as llama.



I turned it off on both phone and tablet.


----------



## dickyknees (20 Sep 2019)

No wind here today, so I went off the Island as far as the end of Menai Suspension Bridge on the Caernarfonshire side and return. Very warm.


----------



## dickyknees (20 Sep 2019)

And how did Thomas Telford know the width of an Arriva bus all those years ago?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2019)

dickyknees said:


> No wind here today, so I went off the Island as far as the end of Menai Suspension Bridge on the Caernarfonshire side and return. Very warm.
> 
> View attachment 485945
> View attachment 485946
> View attachment 485947


Loved those views. Whats that little island in the middle of the straights? Think there is just one property on it.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2019)

dickyknees said:


> And how did Thomas Telford know the width of an Arriva bus all those years ago?
> 
> View attachment 485948


The original owner of Arriva buses was Telfords 2nd cousin once removed. Another political stitch up.


----------



## dickyknees (20 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Loved those views. Whats that little island in the middle of the straights? Think there is just one property on it.



Ynys Gored Goch. 
Can just see it in this terrible phone panorama.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ynys_Gored_Goch


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The original owner of Arriva buses was Telfords 2nd cousin once removed. Another political stitch up.




Arriva are crap.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Arriva are crap.


Well dont shoot the messenger, I am only giving you true honest facts


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well dont shoot the messenger, I am only giving you true honest facts




I wasn't. But they are crap. Especially in this area


----------



## PaulSB (20 Sep 2019)

Great day walking on the edge of the Forest of Bowland. From the top of Nicky Nook we could see clear across to the Lakes - that's a long way.

Cafe - The Priory, Scorton - was crap. Awful tea, artificial cream and flavoured jelly masquerading as jam with my scone. 

Having a sneaky brandy while Mrs P dries her hair. Out to Quiz Night in 10 minutes.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2019)

dickyknees said:


> And how did Thomas Telford know the width of an Arriva bus all those years ago?
> 
> View attachment 485948



That looks a bit squeaky, do they supply the bus driver with a tub of vaseline.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> 2 x F and C for less than a fiver.
> 
> View attachment 485916
> 
> ...


Starter?


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Arriva are crap.


And up for sale.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I meant as I fly passed on my bike at 10 mph.
> We are there 13th to 20th. Staying at hotel Romantic. May I ask were you are staying.
> BTW @172traindriver is there around that time also.


Next month, he's been quiet these last few days.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Oh. My. Cod!


Take your plaices, please.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

Yurk. I have returned.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Yurk. I have returned.


Where'sthabin


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

Out for t'evening.


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2019)

I'm off t'bed.
Sithee in't mornin'.
'Appen as not.
Now, where did t'missus put me Whippet?


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm off t'bed.
> Sithee in't mornin'.
> 'Appen as not.
> Now, where did t'missus put me Whippet?


Out wi dog, where else?


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night MaryEllen


----------



## dickyknees (20 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> That looks a bit squeaky, do they supply the bus driver with a tub of vaseline.



You should see the double deckers and artics coming through ~ very slowly.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Sep 2019)




----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


>


You up, or going back?


----------



## screenman (21 Sep 2019)

Morning all, brekkie at Spoons and out for dinner tonight with the eldest son and his family, I will take what the rest of the day brings, which may include an hour on the bike. Have fun and enjoy your day.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2019)

Morning. Still dark but just see the light appearing over the hills. To be a bit misty for the first couple of hours so I will let that clear and maybe have a bimble later. I'll have a wander along by the river just now before breakfast.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2019)

Good morning peeps. Still a bit dark ish here. And cool.


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2019)




----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2019)

Morning folks, been watching the second half of Australia Fiji in the rugby, I'm still very snotty nosed, sniffly, coughing and spluttering, ugh not nice. Day looks lovely, bright and sunny, its a shame I could do with a dull day, I'm very light sensitive with this cold.


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2019)

Morning all, nice and sunny here. Another day out and about today. MrsP, myself and the dog are off the the Ashridge Estate which is National Trust place near to Tring. There are many acres of forest and the estate extends to the chalk hills near to Ivinghoe and Dunstable. A good days walking will be had on what is probably the last good day of weather.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2019)

Bright here also.
I am off for a ride shortly. I hope to get 30 in, maybe to Pickmere Lake for a home made ice cream at the farm.
I was supposed to go with my mate but he cant go till 13.30 which is way too late for me......and very hot by then.
After that the last bit of sunbathing for some time if the forcast is to be believed


----------



## Lee_M (21 Sep 2019)

Morning all. 

Sunny in North Wales!

Off on a nice 50 miler to The Moatshed for breakfast, then back home to play with the Westfield if it's still sunny


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2019)

Good Morning. A beautiful day here in sunny Lancashire.

I can't quite believe it. Three letters cost us first place in the quiz last night.

So we're doing pretty well. Sitting about 3rd or 4th. The final round is a "wipeout" round. For non quizzers this means 10 questions - get them all correct and get 10 points plus a bonus of 10. Get one wrong and score zero for that round.

So we have 9 questions out of 10 answered correctly. The last question is "What is VAR?" Our answer was:

Video Assisted Referee

The correct answer was Video AssistANT Referee.

We came fourth, 19 points behind the winners. But for those three letters we would have won.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2019)

My planned out on my bike might be put on hold. It is getting a tad blustery here. We shall see later on.


----------



## GM (21 Sep 2019)

Morning all. My sciatica is back, which is a blooming nuisance. I was hoping to have a ride up to Duxford to watch the Battle of Britain air show today.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. My sciatica is back, which is a blooming nuisance. I was hoping to have a ride up to Duxford to watch the Battle of Britain air show today.


As a fellow sufferer you have my sympathy! I have had two bad bouts. Once done my left leg ten years ago then even worse after stupidly doing some heavy lifting, down my right leg two years ago. Both times has left me with numb areas in my legs and feet and still get sciatic twinges. I'm convinced my leg strength has also deteriorated.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2019)

Ordered a new alternator belt for the Smart. Searching by application I found a QH one for £9. Searched again with the new found QH part number and found one for £4. Very happy. I tells ya, if you like spending as little as possible on motoring and aren't afraid to wield a spanner then the Smart is just in a different league.

A physio sorted my sciatica by manipulating the nerve to a fractionally different position. Took several visits, but was well worth it. Other than the very minor odd twinge he cured it totally.


----------



## Mart44 (21 Sep 2019)

Good morning - I don't know what we'll be doing today but the best part of it will spent be outside somewhere. Got to make the most of the day. The forecast says it could be the last warm and sunny one.


----------



## gavroche (21 Sep 2019)

Bonjour a tous. Sunny day in North Wales ( forecast rain all day tomorrow) so plan for today:
- small diy job at my stepdaughter's first.
- take Molly for a good run at Angel Bay ( what a nice name and there are seals there as well ).
- bike ride , 25 to 30 miles.
- dinner at my stepson's tonight.
Should be a good day.
My wife is not flying back till next Friday.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2019)

Big-O chunder and blunder forecast for here tomorrow. Time to bring the Smart inside.

https://www.irishexaminer.com/break...stop-it-blowing-away-in-hurricane-948364.html


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2019)

What day is it?


----------



## gavroche (21 Sep 2019)

I just realised, rugby first: France- Argentina.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> What day is it?


Every day feels the same when you're retired, but I do believe it is Saturday.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2019)

You've just missed a prime opportunity to tell him it was a Tuesday!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> As a fellow sufferer you have my sympathy! I have had two bad bouts. Once done my left leg ten years ago then even worse after stupidly doing some heavy lifting, down my right leg two years ago. Both times has left me with numb areas in my legs and feet and still get sciatic twinges. I'm convinced my leg strength has also deteriorated.


I mentioned previously that I have a long term back injury. A few years ago I devoped sciatica in my right leg.
I googled "excercises for sciatica" and watched a video which I then copied as best as I could. After a couple of weeks the pain went and hasnt come back (so far)


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I mentioned previously that I have a long term back injury. A few years ago I devoped sciatica in my right leg.
> I googled "excercises for sciatica" and watched a video which I then copied as best as I could. After a couple of weeks the pain went and hasnt come back (so far)


I am bad for not helping myself more. I try some exercises but don't keep them up regularly. Must try and get into some sort of routine and stick with it for a while. My core strength is poor too which won't be helping.


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Every day feels the same when you're retired, but I do believe it is Saturday.


Thankyou.
For some reason, I woke up thinking it was Tuesday.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> You've just missed a prime opportunity to tell him it was a Tuesday!




Is it Tuesday?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it Tuesday?


Maybe we should ask Classic. Lol. No doubt he will tell it is the day after yesterday and before tomorrow!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2019)

Ok peeps. The weather is fab here sgin so I am off for another bimble. Be good.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> What day is it?





Mo1959 said:


> Every day feels the same when you're retired, but I do believe it is Saturday.


Can I tell him?


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2019)

I'm very frustrated, its glorious here, but we've had to cancell our planned trip to Shenton, I don't want to be coughing and sneezing over everybody in the car and I don't want to drive whilst I'm like this. Also I'm very light sensitive and better off indoors.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2019)

Tuned out to be another really nice day even with a horrible headwind. Grrrr
18 miles today. 12 cyclists. 9 in a group. 2 together and a lady i see on her mountain bike in all weather.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it Tuesday?



No Monday


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Tuned out to be another really nice day even with a horrible headwind. Grrrr
> 18 miles today. 12 cyclists. 9 in a group. 2 together and a lady i see on her mountain bike in all weather.
> 
> View attachment 486018
> ...



I see your pics and sometimes I'm very happy jealous


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2019)

Well the sun is shining. Most jobs done except.........I have to check the bank account ...........then off to the allotment.

What I do there may depend on the bank account.........


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I see your pics and sometimes I'm very happy jealous




I must admit i am lucky to have this literally on my doorstep.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well the sun is shining. Most jobs done except.........I have to check the bank account ...........then off to the allotment.
> 
> What I do there may depend on the bank account.........


Digging up further funds?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2019)

Well I managed to get 'A' ride in. It was supposed to be a 30 miler but I just couldn't get going. It was as though someone had turned a tap and I had no energy.
The wind was strong. I have a sore throat plus my guts are ropey (maybe I am coming down with something)
So I turned back and just managed 10.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Tuned out to be another really nice day even with a horrible headwind. Grrrr
> 18 miles today. 12 cyclists. 9 in a group. 2 together and a lady i see on her mountain bike in all weather.
> 
> View attachment 486018
> ...


They've baled the field in the first picture I see.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> They've baled the field in the first picture I see.




They have. They were doing it yesterday when I went past, but a couple.of farmers were talking to each other and I didn't know if they would be all right with me taking a photo so I didn't.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Digging up further funds?



I wish.........


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2019)

The new Pudsey jersey got worn today. Lol. 30 mile breezy bimble done with a stop off to see my brother.


----------



## Lee_M (21 Sep 2019)

Well that was a windy ride, although the return leg was consequently quite fast! 

7 of us out, but I left the rest of them 5 miles from the end so I could get a 100km in, and no one else fancied it.

Great breakfast at the Moatshed too, made more interesting by a helicopter deciding to land in the next field. Didn't seem to bother the donkeys though (real ones, not the ones I was riding with)


----------



## crossfire (21 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, nice and sunny here. Another day out and about today. MrsP, myself and the dog are off the the Ashridge Estate which is National Trust place near to Tring. There are many acres of forest and the estate extends to the chalk hills near to Ivinghoe and Dunstable. A good days walking will be had on what is probably the last good day of weather.


Did you go up the Tower? Lovely views and we saw Wembley Arch


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I must admit i am lucky to have this literally on my doorstep.


It is nice to live somewhere with good scenery.
I've got this on my doorstep.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2019)

Domino's Pizza, half price


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2019)

Sat in the garden with a G&T. I wonder how many more evenings we will get like this?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Sat in the garden with a G&T. I wonder how many more evenings we will get like this?
> 
> View attachment 486083




This is the last night here. Tomorrow they forecast localised flooding. Doh


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> This is the last night here. Tomorrow they forecast localised flooding. Doh



We have a 64% chance of rain at 8.00am. I think the bike will stay in the garage and me in bed!!


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I must admit i am lucky to have this literally on my doorstep.


A bit like this.




Path takes you halfway down to where Queensbury Station used to be. 50° slope at the bottom.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> A bit like this.
> View attachment 486092
> 
> Path takes you halfway down to where Queensbury Station used to be. 50° slope at the bottom.




Indeed


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We have a 64% chance of rain at 8.00am. I think the bike will stay in the garage and me in bed!!




My bike will stay where it is as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My bike will stay where it is as well.


Running legs will need to be looked out again I think.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I must admit I am lucky to have this literally on my doorstep.


This is my door step 




But is could be worse


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> This is my door step
> View attachment 486093
> 
> But is could be worse
> View attachment 486094


And once outside the building?


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2019)

My side doorstep opens to my car in the garage, and my front doorstep opens to Mrs D's Car on the driveway. I'm to frightened to check out the rear doorstep in case it goes to Narnia.


----------



## Cavalol (21 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> My side doorstep opens to my car in the garage, and my front doorstep opens to Mrs D's Car on the driveway. I'm to frightened to check out the rear doorstep in case it goes to Narnia.



Witch one of you is lion?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My bike will stay where it is as well.


I might do a quick 50 miler tomorrow morning.
But then again


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2019)

My back door opens up to a 5 acre field with trees.

My front door opens up to common land and forestry commission hills that are covered in trees. I can walk 50 yards down the road and look over the hills to Cader Idris in the distance.


----------



## Cavalol (21 Sep 2019)

Fleet reduction still not going well. Took the (modern) scooter for an MOT, had a look round the sales section of the sort of 'old fashioned' (i.e good) motorbike place it was tested at whilst waiting. 'Oh, hello, what's that in the corner?' quickly turned into pretend non-plussed interest to going back the next day and buying it. Thursday it was MOT'd and delivered, insured and taxed.







Then I went for a ride on the Lambretta which then promptly spat it's dummy out when I got home by not starting again. My mate had a look today and found out the kill switch (button) thing had earthed itself, or something.

Prior to this it was the second trip of the day to the candle factory at Burwardsley, earlier in car with daughter and dog, second time on modern scooter following my mate on his Lambretta.






In typical Lambretta fashion, his exhaust fell off on the way.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Fleet reduction still not going well. Took the (modern) scooter for an MOT, had a look round the sales section of the sort of 'old fashioned' (i.e good) motorbike place it was tested at whilst waiting. 'Oh, hello, what's that in the corner?' quickly turned into pretend non-plussed interest to going back the next day and buying it. Thursday it was MOT'd and delivered, insured and taxed.
> 
> View attachment 486098
> 
> ...


----------



## numbnuts (21 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> And once outside the building?


Woods and a golf course


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2019)

Cool, scored tickets to see Elvana...a Nirvana tribute band fronted by an Elvis impersonator. They're supposed to be very good.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Woods and a golf course
> View attachment 486103


And a sand pit!


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2019)

I've had a wasted day, not been out, not got anything done, just been indoors nursing this cold.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I've had a wasted day, not been out, not got anything done, just been indoors nursing this cold.


If it is a cold, try some ice cream. Eaten at a time when you'd normally be doing very little.


----------



## Lee_M (21 Sep 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Fleet reduction still not going well. Took the (modern) scooter for an MOT, had a look round the sales section of the sort of 'old fashioned' (i.e good) motorbike place it was tested at whilst waiting. 'Oh, hello, what's that in the corner?' quickly turned into pretend non-plussed interest to going back the next day and buying it. Thursday it was MOT'd and delivered, insured and taxed.
> 
> View attachment 486098
> 
> ...




Dangerous place that candle factory, friend of mine slipped on the floor and broke their wrist.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> If it is a cold, try some ice cream. Eaten at a time when you'd normally be doing very little.



I had icecream yesterday, helped my sore throat no end.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Another gorgeous day here so I am off for a bimble. Be good people and if you can't be good be very very bad.



Best be bad if it involves you


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Best be bad if it involves you




Me?


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I wasn't. But they are crap. Especially in this area



One bus a week?


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> That looks a bit squeaky, do they supply the bus driver with a tub of vaseline.


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Me?



Yes you


----------



## gavroche (21 Sep 2019)

If I can hang on another 57 minutes, I will be the first one to say " Good morning"


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> What day is it?



Today


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> They have. They were doing it yesterday when I went past, but a couple.of farmers were talking to each other and I didn't know if they would be all right with me taking a photo so I didn't.



They a bit funny about you taking photos then?


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Sat in the garden with a G&T. I wonder how many more evenings we will get like this?
> 
> View attachment 486083



Next year


----------



## 172traindriver (21 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My bike will stay where it is as well.



And you in bed?


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> If I can hang on another 57 minutes, I will be the first one to say " Good morning"


Trying the Kim Wilde move?


----------



## gavroche (22 Sep 2019)

Good morning people.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good morning people.


You're late!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2019)

Morning. Up and with coffee. Better have an early jog before the rain arrives. Back to wet and windy this week........joy


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2019)

Morning all, what a great day yesterday was we did not get home till gone midnight after an evening out with the eldest lads family celebrating our grandsons 16 on Monday. No plans for today as yet, which is extremely rare for me, if the weather holds fine it will include a ride though.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

Good morning. Not raining yet but that could change anytime.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> They a bit funny about you taking photos then?




Dont know, but I wasn't going to find out


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2019)

Tickets to see Downton at the Kinema booked for this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2019)

Morning all.
Looks like we're in for a bit of unsettled weather for the next week, or so.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> They a bit funny about you taking photos then?


Well put yourself in thier place. There you are working away when a strange lady on a bike, wearing nothing but a pair of bloomers, starts taking photos of you. I think you would be very scared


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

I woke at 5ish to heavy rain with thunder and lightning. Still heavy rain now with dark skies.
So my day is planned........
Croissants with honey and strawberries. Plus fresh orange juice which may have a slug of vodka in .
I will watch recorded footy highlights, particularly Everton getting turned over be Sheffield.
Then there is a mix of football (Lpool away to Chelsea should be a good match) and golf from Wentworth if its not rained off.
Somewhere in there I plan a full** English with chips.
**it will actually be a nearly full English as we dont have any sausages


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2019)

Good morning folks, it's a tad damp here.  colds better, eyes still a bit runny, nose still a bit runny, but not like someones turned a tap on, and I have a bit of a cough


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2019)

Currently watching the rugby world cup, Scotland Ireland next, followed by England Tonga.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2019)




----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2019)

Doggie walking in the rain this morning, followed by a stroll down to the village for Sunday lunch.


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2019)

I am going out for a ride, see you all later.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> I am going out for a ride, see you all later.


They breed them tough there.
I could go out for a paddle, maybe a swim if this keeps up


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

It's going verrrrry dark here now. Looks like we are in for a storm


----------



## GM (22 Sep 2019)

Morning all YAH's. No rain at the moment, but the patio table had rain on it when went out in the garden to empty the dog.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

And it's now


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2019)

I should watch the rugby but on checking online I see Scotland are down already. There's a surprise! Lol.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2019)

I have risen!

Sunday lay in and cuddles with the lucky Mrs D. Muttley walked. Dinner round at Daughter number 3's later.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Sunday lay in and cuddles with the lucky Mrs D. Muttley walked. Dinner round at Daughter number 3's later.


Tell me this, if its not too personal.
When you go round to your daughters for dinner......as it is your daughter, your flesh and blood and you will obviously love her and respect her........will you wear clean y fronts ??


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2019)

I'll keep the regular crusty Y fronts on, but out of deference to my Daughter I'll cover them up with a clean pair.


----------



## roadrash (22 Sep 2019)

Looks like wigan pier may well be under water by the end of the day, just had the loudest thunder I have ever heard


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2019)

I am back, 20 miles done.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2019)

That's not thunder. That's my Y fronts creaking as I give them their weekly spray with air freshener.


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I'll keep the regular crusty Y fronts on, but out of deference to my Daughter I'll cover them up with a clean pair.



You got class, that is for sure.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2019)

10.00!!!!!!!! Good morning. Woke at 6.15 which is usual get up time for an 8.00 ride meet as I have to leave at 7.30.

Checked out window. Calm and clear. I'm lacking motivation so back to bed and fell asleep. 7.00 huge clap of thunder and torrential rain. Decision made.

Woke again at 8.45 still raining. Sun is now


----------



## roadrash (22 Sep 2019)

I would need one of these if I went for a ride today.
.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> You got class, that is for sure.



Yep, I'm a positive Pierce Brosnan 

When I get back from Daughters I'm going to clean and wax the Mad Max, spray all chrome, plated, or polished bits with Duck Oil, remove the battery, get it up on paddock stands and then zip it in its cover for the Winter months. I need to spend winter refitting the newly rebuilt heae to the FZR to get the fleet back up and running again. Even though I'm barely using them (the Max has done 90 miles this year, a ride out to SAR training and back, and to its MOT and back) I can't bring myself to part with them.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> Looks like wigan pier may well be under water by the end of the day, just had the loudest thunder I have ever heard


No, you didnt. You think you did but it was actually Drago after last nights curry.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> I am back, 20 miles done.


You beat me to it.
Sorry.....that was directed at Drago.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> That's not thunder. That's my Y fronts creaking as I give them their weekly spray with air freshener.


You beat me to it.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2019)

Right, stood om the scales, 18 stone 12.

I've had enough. The enforced cycling lay off is really narking me and not good for my health. Promlem is I'm tall and broad so don't look porky and still have a powerlifters frame, but I know it's there and annoying me. 

Luckily, I'm bloody minded and have a will of absolute iron when something gets to me, so I'm back on my eating plan, back in the gym as much as I am able (anything involving right upper body is out for now, but everything else is getting a caning). Going to get back to my lean, ripped and bulked Dolph Lundgren best, the look that earned me the nickname Drago down at the police gym.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, stood om the scales, 18 stone 12.
> 
> I've had enough. The enforced cycling lay off is really narking me and not good for my health. Promlem is I'm tall and broad so don't look porky and still have a powerlifters frame, but I know it's there and annoying me.
> 
> Luckily, I'm bloody minded and have a will of absolute iron when something gets to me, so I'm back on my eating plan, back in the gym as much as I am able (anything involving right upper body is out for now, but everything else is getting a caning). Going to get back to my lean, ripped and bulked Dolph Lundgren best, the look that earned me the nickname Drago down at the police gym.


So this will of iron.......is this why you are 18 stone 12.
If so we must have similar will power


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Yep, I'm a positive Pierce Brosnan
> 
> When I get back from Daughters I'm going to clean and wax the Mad Max, spray all chrome, plated, or polished bits with Duck Oil, remove the battery, get it up on paddock stands and then zip it in its cover for the Winter months. I need to spend winter refitting the newly rebuilt heae to the FZR to get the fleet back up and running again. Even though I'm barely using them (the Max has done 90 miles this year, a ride out to SAR training and back, and to its MOT and back) I can't bring myself to part with them.



I can only say I recognise the words as English but joined up I haven't a clue what they mean!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2019)

Gosh I'm 10st 13lbs (69.5kg)


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, what a great day yesterday was we did not get home till gone midnight after an evening out with the eldest lads family celebrating our grandsons 16 on Monday. No plans for today as yet, which is extremely rare for me, if the weather holds fine it will include a ride though.


It's Monday!


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Gosh I'm 10st 13lbs (69.5kg)


Bloody lightweight


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2019)

I'm 13st 7lb and built like a mid cruiserweight. 

Bloody weather forecasters!
They said it would rain all day, so we've walked down to the village with waterproofs.
The sun is out and it's T shirt, shorts and sandals weather!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

I am watching the England V Tonga rugby game.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Gosh I'm 10st 13lbs (69.5kg)


I am similar but at a shade over 5' 6" I could do with losing 7 lb.
I start a 3 week diet tomorrow before I go away.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I woke at 5ish to heavy rain with thunder and lightning. Still heavy rain now with dark skies.
> So my day is planned........
> Croissants with honey and strawberries. Plus fresh orange juice which may have a slug of vodka in .
> I will watch recorded footy highlights, particularly Everton getting turned over be Sheffield.
> ...


Minature or crazy?


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am similar but at a shade over 5' 6" I could do with losing 7 lb.
> I start a 3 week diet tomorrow before I go away.


They don't include your weight on planes, yet. Just an average weight per passenger of 85 kilos.

You can't take extra luggage!


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2019)

I am a stone lighter than I was 5 weeks ago, feeling great but unfortunately for be in between trouser sizes again.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Gosh I'm 10st 13lbs (69.5kg)



Yeah, but I dont6 want sand kicked in my face. Aiming for about 17, lean bulk. Not a problem, done it before, I'll do it again,


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Minature or crazy?


Well its supposed to be real championship golf.
Its me that plays crazy golf.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> They don't include your weight on planes, yet. Just an average weight per passenger of 85 kilos.
> 
> You can't take extra luggage!


Ahh I didnt realise that. I appreciate those words of wisdom 
My extra 7 lb is on my gut. I struggle with my speedos and if not careful will have to borrow Dragos y fronts.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Yeah, but I dont6 want sand kicked in my face. Aiming for about 17, lean bulk. Not a problem, done it before, I'll do it again,


We need before and after photos or it didnt happen.


----------



## roadrash (22 Sep 2019)

@Dave7 you have no idea what you have just done …………… can you afford counselling if he posts the photos


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We need before and after photos or it didnt happen.




Drago in his Y fronts. God help us all


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Dave7 you have no idea what you have just done …………… can you afford counselling if he posts the photos


Oh dear, I didn't think that through did I.
S.O.S S.O.S. Calling Drago, calling Drago........photos must not feature y fronts. Only full track suit allowed.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am watching the England V Tonga rugby game.


I am not really into rugby. Maybe I should try and watch it more.
I am more into footy and golf.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am not really into rugby. Maybe I should try and watch it more.
> I am more into footy and golf.




I really like rugby. I am not much of a footie fan.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We need before and after photos or it didnt happen.



No! No! No! He could be in his Y fronts


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am similar but at a shade over 5' 6" I could do with losing 7 lb.
> I start a 3 week diet tomorrow before I go away.



Crikey Dave I'm 5'6" and I'm not sure which bit I can shed 7lbs from.

Very pleased to be buying 32" waist jeans last week!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Crikey Dave I'm 5'6" and I'm not sure which bit I can shed 7lbs from.
> 
> Very pleased to be buying 32" waist jeans last week!


Thats the difference. My 34" jeans are getting tight.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I really like rugby. I am not much of a footie fan.


I think it comes down to what sport you did at school.
I didnt play rugby but you did


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think it comes down to what sport you did at school.
> I didnt play rugby but you did




Not me but Mr WD did.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats the difference. My 34" jeans are getting tight.



My 34" waist trousers are fine iin the waist but tight on the thigh's.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I really like rugby. I am not much of a footie fan.



I'm a rugby fan but not a football fan.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Crikey Dave I'm 5'6" and I'm not sure which bit I can shed 7lbs from.
> 
> Very pleased to be buying 32" waist jeans last week!



I'm 5' 6", my ribs stick out and I have hollows under them, I'm about 11 stone, my fighting weight, I'm happy with that.


----------



## dickyknees (22 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I must admit i am lucky to have this literally on my doorstep.



I am too extremely luck to have this on our front door step.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

dickyknees said:


> I am too extremely luck to have this on our front door step.
> 
> View attachment 486200




Very nice.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm 5' 6", my ribs stick out and I have hollows under them, I'm about 11 stone, my fighting weight, I'm happy with that.


We have a few short ar*e cyclists on here dont we. Is it a generation thing?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

dickyknees said:


> I am too extremely luck to have this on our front door step.
> 
> View attachment 486200


About 12 years ago we were soooo close to buying a bungalow there.
On the road from Holyhead to Porth Daffarch, maybe half a mile along is a new(ish) small estate of bungallows.
For a few reasons we just didnt pull the trigger.
Ahhh well couldah shouldah wouldah.


----------



## GM (22 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> My 34" waist trousers are fine iin the waist but tight on the thigh's.


 


That's my excuse for buying 36" waist, tight on the thighs.......honest


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2019)

Ok, ok. Here's the before shot.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Ok, ok. Here's the before shot.
> 
> View attachment 486208


They are not Y-Fronts, I bet he doesn't even wear them
Does anyone wear Y-Fronts these days?


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2019)

Of course I wear Y fronts. Mere boxers or briefs couldn't take the weight of my mighty reproductive vegetables.


----------



## dickyknees (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> About 12 years ago we were soooo close to buying a bungalow there.
> On the road from Holyhead to Porth Daffarch, maybe half a mile along is a new(ish) small estate of bungallows.
> For a few reasons we just didnt pull the trigger.
> Ahhh well couldah shouldah wouldah.



This estate?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Ok, ok. Here's the before shot.
> 
> View attachment 486208






Drago said:


> Of course I wear Y fronts. Mere boxers or briefs couldn't take the weight of my mighty reproductive vegetables.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

dickyknees said:


> This estate?
> 
> View attachment 486212


Could well be. I dont recall the entry road as so wide but the rest looks right.
As you turn into it then do a right, it was on the right, 2nd last property.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Ok, ok. Here's the before shot.
> 
> View attachment 486208


Have to be honest..... welshie in pink bloomers is more my style.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Have to be honest..... welshie in pink bloomers is more my style.


Yeah yeah, but does she actually wear them, it maybe only in your dreams, she may not wear any thing


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> That's my excuse for buying 36" waist, tight on the thighs.......honest


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah yeah, but does she actually wear them, it maybe only in your dreams, she may not wear any thing


Listen Mush......she does in my dreams and that is enough.
But then again she did leave a pair with me


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats the difference. My 34" jeans are getting tight.



Ah. Yes I know how hard the last few lbs in that area can be. Last off, first on.


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Up and with coffee. Better have an early jog before the rain arrives. Back to wet and windy this week........joy



Don't forget the cold


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dont know, but I wasn't going to find out



We like your photos


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Not raining yet but that could change anytime.



When did it change?


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well put yourself in thier place. There you are working away when a strange lady on a bike, wearing nothing but a pair of bloomers, starts taking photos of you. I think you would be very scared



Hope shes got more clothing on than just that


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> When did it change?




We were lucky. We had very little rain here. Just a few big spots then nothing


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And it's now



Totally expected then


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tell me this, if its not too personal.
> When you go round to your daughters for dinner......as it is your daughter, your flesh and blood and you will obviously love her and respect her........will you wear clean y fronts ??


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Totally expected then




We expected lots but got very little. Thankfully


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



Down woman, we dont want you getting too excited 
You know what might happen


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah yeah, but does she actually wear them, it maybe only in your dreams, she may not wear any thing



Ohhh


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Listen Mush......she does in my dreams and that is enough.
> But then again she did leave a pair with me



Hopefully washed?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

I am watching a programme on the TV and there is a person called phillip Turnipseed.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Hopefully washed?


No!!! Why would I want them washed???


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No!!! Why would I want them washed???


----------



## Paulus (22 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Ok, ok. Here's the before shot.
> 
> View attachment 486208


Where is the after shot?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> expected lots but got very little.


Story of my life


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Story of my life


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2019)

Well, survived dinner alive and have been chauffeured home.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2019)

It's raining now.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2019)

Almost pitch dark here already. Lights on. Watching Countryfile.


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2019)

Downton was good fun, so was the ride today a group overtook me when I stopped and opened a gate as they were catching me, so I caught up with them sharpish and covered the last 5 miles home at over 21mph, the old guy has still got it.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats the difference. My 34" jeans are getting tight.


I've problems with getting my legs in the legs of the right waist sized jeans. Stopped wearing jeans a few years ago because of this.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> I've problems with getting my legs in the legs of the right waist sized jeans. Stopped wearing jeans a few years ago because of this.


Please dont tell me you are now wearing bloomers


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Please dont tell me you are now wearing bloomers


Okay


----------



## 172traindriver (22 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Okay


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night MaryEllen


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2019)

Night Billy Ray.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Billy Ray.


Night Billy Jean


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2019)

Doubt everyone hates Mondays. First this morning. 

We had quite heavy rain most of the night and it is to be a misty, murky sort of day.


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2019)

Morning all, not looked out of the window yet but either way I am off for a swim soon.


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, a wet day beckons outside, so a domestics day inside will be the order of the day. I will be going up the road to visit the many charity shops to trawl for books as I have nothing to read a present.


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2019)

Morning folks. Not much rain last night. Calm here and a bit misty.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2019)

Morning folks, it looks like its going to be a decent day, but no riding for me today, not fully over this cold so I'll wait till another day, Thursday's looking good if a bit blustery, it looks looks like wash day for me.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2019)

Hello all. Calm and clear with the sun soon to appear.

Heading out to meet a cycle buddy at 8.45. About 55 miles planned and will probably be at a good pace.

Unsure about the rest of the day.........we shall see.


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2019)




----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


>


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Heading out to meet a cycle buddy at 8.45. About 55 miles planned and will probably be at a good pace.
> .


A good pace to me is 12 mph. Anything more than that is silly and should be illegal


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2019)

Blue sky and sunshine.......I didnt see that coming.
I have to go into town to book seats for the flights and get them to book us in online (whatever the phrase is).
I think lunch will be at a tapas bar (so much for my crash diet).
I may get a 10 miler in this afternoon, the last one on this bike as it goes in part ex this week .


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2019)

Time for a leg workout and a load of weighted crunches. Boo yah!


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2019)

Intense leg workout complete. 200 crunches with a 20kg disc held against my chest, and some dynamic tension work on my left side. Would dearly love to work on the right, but I'm being 100% good until the Doctor tells me to.

Breakfast of a Cambridge bar. Not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2019)

Off fot a bit of shopping in Ilfracombe then doggie walking at Lee Bay.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2019)

Currently doing the ironing.


----------



## Lee_M (23 Sep 2019)

Morning fellow peeps.

Surprisingly sunny here in North Wales, but got a bad neck and headache, so may just take the Westfield out for a short blast instead of scrunching my neck and shoulders up by going on a ride


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Calm here and a bit misty.



Which is, coincidentally, the current state of my Y fronts.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Which is, coincidentally, the current state of my Y fronts.




I do wish you wouldnt mention those disgusting things. I have a delicate stomach.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Not much rain last night. Calm here and a bit misty.



Till later, when it looks like we will all be getting rain


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Till later, when it looks like we will all be getting rain




Of that I have no doubt.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Of that I have no doubt.



Weather definately doesnt appear too good from this afternoon onwards according to the forecasts.


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Till later, when it looks like we will all be getting rain


The early rain has not arrived and the sun is shining . Looks like the rain will arrive later though.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Weather definately doesnt appear too good from this afternoon onwards according to the forecasts.




It will soon be time to get the snorkel and flippers out


----------



## Mart44 (23 Sep 2019)

Good morning - I went to the allotment to shovel compost over the ground earlier but had to stop because it looked like rain. It did rain and I've just arrived home soaked (I was on my bike).

We might go and do the supermarket shopping later. Tuesday is the usual day for that but there's a medical appointment to keep tomorrow.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It will soon be time to get the snorkel and flippers out



Will you also be in neoprene?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Will you also be in neoprene?




I don't think the weather will be bad enough for me to have to wear that kind of stuff. But feel free to wear some yourself if you feel the need.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't think the weather will be bad enough for me to have to wear that kind of stuff. But feel free to wear some yourself if you feel the need.



I am pretty sure some here would appreciate you posting some of your nice pictures of yourself in some


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> I am pretty sure some here would appreciate you posting some of your nice pictures of yourself in some


A new one on me that. Neoprene bloomers, whatever next


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2019)

Neoprene Y fronts keep the odours contained.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Neoprene Y fronts keep the odours contained.




I could imagine you wearing your Y fronts on the outside of the neoprene. A very fetching look Indeed.


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Neoprene Y fronts keep the odours contained.



Would you want that?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A good pace to me is 12 mph. Anything more than that is silly and should be illegal



I broke the law..........


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2019)

The farmers are busy harvesting and cultivating fields. The bike if filthy.

My afternoon will be spent cleaning the car and bike. I wonder which will take longer............


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2019)

Out to lunch today, then an afternoon in the garden, lawns cut, weeds hoed and dead heading done, rain has now stopped play.


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2019)

And the rain has arrived.


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2019)

Rain's stopped here and the sun's come out.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2019)

At 1.25pm Mrs P said "I'm just popping out to get a belt for Tom" (No.2 son).

It's now 5.45pm. The police haven't been round so I guess this is going to prove to be a very expensive belt..........


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2019)

I reckon she's late cos she's lugging home a conveyor belt.


----------



## roadrash (23 Sep 2019)

maybe shes gone for the green belt


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2019)

My first wife told me that.
It turns out 'belt' is slang for 'young stud,'
Oddly it happened to the next 3 wives.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> It turns out 'belt' is slang for 'young stud,'.



She's already got one of those......


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranPa


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2019)




----------



## GM (24 Sep 2019)

Morning all. Up early to drop Mrs GM, daughter and SIL off at the station, they're flying off to Rome for our nieces hen do. Thanks to BA they're not coming back until Saturday....yipeee!!! so it's me, the boy and dog for a few days.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2019)

Good morning. I have a horrible cold. My dose hurts and i can't breathe. Mr WD is treating me like i have the plague or some kind of incurable disease.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2019)

I have risen!

Its wetter than Aquamans garden pond out there.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I have a horrible cold. My dose hurts and i can't breathe. Mr WD is treating me like i have the plague or some kind of incurable disease.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2019)

This has come up on my facebook page this morning and made me smile.


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2019)

Mornin'.
Blimey! We had some rain last night.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I have a horrible cold. My dose hurts and i can't breathe. Mr WD is treating me like i have the plague or some kind of incurable disease.


I hope you feel better soon. Hot water bottle, blanket and good book required.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2019)

@dave r always good to start the day with a good belly laugh. 

It's very dark and absolutely hissing down here. Hardly worth thinking about going outside but I have an appointment with my financial advisor at 12.00. Seems appropriate on a dark, wet and miserable morning.

Now I shall do the ironing.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2019)

Drive through the Dartford Tunnel, put your screen washers on full and shout "Its leaking!!!"


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I have a horrible cold. My dose hurts and i can't breathe. Mr WD is treating me like i have the plague or some kind of incurable disease.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2019)

Oh yes, before I start the ironing. One to make the beer drinkers jealous. Last Thursday I enjoyed a world exclusive. Local to us is a great micro brewery which I visit once a week to collect their spent hops. These I use on my allotment.

www.beerbrothers.co.uk

So were standing around shooting the breeze when one of the guys appears with a glass of beer. "Try this. It's only been out of the fermenter for 20 minutes." Paul tastes beer which is wonderful. Cold, sparkly on the tongue, like a first glass IPA without the hoppiness.

"That's our new beer. You're the first person outside the brewery to taste it. It's called Simply Red."

It's unlikely you'll find their beers outside 20 miles from Preston but you can always visit us. Fabulous range of beers and this one is an absolute belter!!!


----------



## Mart44 (24 Sep 2019)

Good morning - It's very dark and wet here and if we didn't have to go out we wouldn't. We have to brave the weather though because Mrs mart has a medical appointment at the doctor's.

No mean task in the rain because she's in a wheelchair and it takes time to get from the car into the wheelchair and vice versa. A lot of time for us both to get wet in weather like this.


----------



## GM (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I have a horrible cold. My dose hurts and i can't breathe. Mr WD is treating me like i have the plague or some kind of incurable disease.




 yes, back to bed and make sure you get pampered!


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2019)

A first for me , drove 10 miles to the pool and decided the shoulder was just too painful and called it off, normally I would have given it a go. Now back home for the day with a few dents lined up to play with.

GWS Welshie, remember you recover faster with rest.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes, before I start the ironing. One to make the beer drinkers jealous. Last Thursday I enjoyed a world exclusive. Local to us is a great micro brewery which I visit once a week to collect their spent hops. These I use on my allotment.
> 
> www.beerbrothers.co.uk
> 
> ...



Thats why I brew my own. Much better than the filth they sell up the offie.


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2019)

Having to wait in for a parcel (new 110ah leisure battery for the van),
courier tracking says they will be here between 10.17 and 12.17.
I'm hoping it will be the earlier time as I need to go down the village this morning.
We've had some flooding in the village last night apparently.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> She's already got one of those......


Nice of you to say it but I am really not that young


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2019)

Like most places the weather is 'orrible.
No plans for the day though so its a chill one.
GWS welshie.


----------



## Lee_M (24 Sep 2019)

Horrible in North Wales today

Off to a spin class instead (at my wife's insistence!)


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2019)

Pithing down with rain. House tidy, chores done, bored. I would go to the range and get some shooting time in but the country roads are treacherous round here here in the heavy rain and no fun in the Smart car. Perhaps when I get the XC90, but not in a car so light it actually floats.


----------



## Lee_M (24 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> This has come up on my facebook page this morning and made me smile.
> 
> 
> View attachment 486449



They actually sell caffeinated water in the US


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


>


Never made me one!


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Hot water bottle, blanket and good book required.


What she do with the book, set fire to it to warm herself up!


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2019)

Bored, bored, bored, bored, bored.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Pithing down with rain. House tidy,* chores done, *bored. I would go to the range and get some shooting time in but the country roads are treacherous round here here in the heavy rain and no fun in the Smart car. Perhaps when I get the XC90, but not in a car so light it actually floats.


Wot chores?

 Now we'll see if he understands that.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2019)

You know, clean the toilet, scrape the Y fronts, that sort of thing.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2019)

I have been making stuff. I might make more stuff.


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2019)

Morning all, just back from a longish dog walk and we are both soggy. Now drinking tea and watching the UCI u23 time trial on the BBC.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2019)

I think I shall relieve the boredom by eating something.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been making stuff. I might make more stuff.



Cake??


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Cake??




Nope. Not that kind of making stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. Not that kind of making stuff.


Neoprene bloomers ??


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Neoprene bloomers ??


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Neoprene bloomers ??


errr nope to that either.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


>




Don't ask.


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2019)

Parcel arrived at 10.40. 
Done doggie walk and shopping.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Parcel arrived at 10.40.
> Done doggie walk and shopping.


I dont know why but I read that as "police arrived at 10.40"


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2019)

Yoga done, sausages in oven for lunch, housework this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2019)

I am in charge of lunch today. It will (shortly) be a full English


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2019)

Homemade carrot, onion, garlic & turmeric soup for lunch today*. 

*And no, @classic33 - they weren't homemade carrots.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Homemade carrot, onion, garlic & turmeric soup for lunch today*.
> 
> *And no, @classic33 - they weren't homemade carrots.


Can I give that 2 likes ?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2019)

I had a donut. I'm not very hungry.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I had a donut. I'm not very hungry.


Well that will help your figure


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> *And no, @classic33 - they weren't homemade carrots.



 you got him with that one.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2019)

Biblical

We are drinking tea and watching "Wolverine." Personally I'd go for something a little more highbrow - like Midsomer Murders.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well that will help your figure




MR WD is cooking me fish and chips


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2019)

Watching Pappilon, the 2017 remake and drinking home brew. The film is actually very good. and I'm quite pished.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2019)

We talked about passing on hints and tips a few days ago. I had my annual meeting with my financial adviser today. I learned two things today. First it is a very simple and low cost thing to create a Lasting Power of Attorney. Use the link below if you haven't done this already:

https://www.lastingpowerofattorney.service.gov.uk/

There are two types - Property and Financial Affairs and Health and Welfare. The cost of each LPA is £82 but this reduces to £41 for those with an income below, before tax, £12,000pa.

The second involves potential care home costs and ownership of one's house. If a couple are "Tenants in Common" they are legally deemed to own 50% each of their house. The shares can be unequal but usually in the case of husband and wife are 50/50. "Joint Tenants" are deemed to own 100% each of a property.

As a Tenant in Common the individual can chose to leave his/her % of the house to whom he wishes. The benefit is this. Mrs P is in a care home and Mr P has named others, children for example, as beneficiaries of his estate - his share of the house. Mr P dies and leaves his 50% of the house to his sons. In this situation the local authority cannot force the sale of the house to fund Mrs P's care home costs - it's not possible to sell half a house! It is still possible to make a charge over Mrs P's assets, 50% of the house, when this is realisable - when Mrs P dies. Speak to a solicitor or financial adviser as I may not have got this 100% correct.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> MR WD is cooking me fish and chips



Mrs P has made us aubergine and pasta bake.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Neoprene bloomers ??


Neoprene Bloomers


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> MR WD is cooking me fish and chips


What sort of fish?
Is is battered?
How will he cook it?


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Homemade carrot, onion, garlic & turmeric soup for lunch today*.
> 
> *And no, @classic33 - they weren't homemade carrots.


What about the onions then?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What sort of fish?
> Is is battered?
> How will he cook it?



Breadcrumb and done in the oven. And cod


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Breadcrumb and done in the oven. And cod


We had similar last week. We tried a cheaper Aldi cod. I liked it but Mrs D has it in her head that if its not "whole" cod (or whole ham, chicken slices etc) then its not nice. If she hadn't read the packet I doubt she would have known


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Breadcrumb and done in the oven. And cod


What fish did he do the cod in?


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2019)

He battered it.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> He battered it.


He covered the fish "in breadcrumbs, and cod". But no mention of what type.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2019)

"Cod" being local vernacular for "strong stomach mericine".


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. Not that kind of making stuff.



Is that code for something naughty


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2019)

She's got the Y front catalogue out and she's having a sly perv.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't ask.



Curious


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I dont know why but I read that as "police arrived at 10.40"



Specsavers for you


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Curious


Just curious?


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> MR WD is cooking me fish and chips



What did you do for him


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> What did you do for him




Im stayed away from him so he wouldn't get my cold.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Is that code for something naughty






Drago said:


> She's got the Y front catalogue out and she's having a sly perv.




Drago has outed me.


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> She's got the Y front catalogue out and she's having a sly perv.



And a few other things


----------



## 172traindriver (24 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Im stayed away from him so he wouldn't get my cold.



Yeah


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2019)

Night all.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night all.


Sithi


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2019)

It is extremely dark out there this morning, you all have permission to stay in bed until it is light.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> It is extremely dark out there this morning, you all have permission to stay in bed until it is light.


Too late. I'm up and sat here with a coffee. It's raining but I'm thinking about going for a little jog. Certainly won't be cycling.

Hair cut later in the morning and that will be the excitement for the day I think.


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2019)

Just started raining here as well, nothing planned yet.


----------



## Paulus (25 Sep 2019)

Good morning all, the day has started well. It's still raining, the cat has got a fat foot and the boiler won't fire up.  later on I am meeting my son for a burrito breakfast and then going to Millets to buy a new pair of walking boots. The day can only improve.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2019)

Good morning. It's been raining overnight and the ground is wet. Light grey sky, no wind and forecast is chance of rain 5% at 09.00 increasing to 14% by 13.00. The bike is coming out.

The winter bike as I think we've reached the point when the summer bike only comes out on dry days. End of October I will strip her down, clean and polish every inch and then tuck her up for the winter. She'll be sad but I know best!!


----------



## Paulus (25 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's been raining overnight and the ground is wet. Light grey sky, no wind and forecast is chance of rain 5% at 09.00 increasing to 14% by 13.00. The bike is coming out.
> 
> The winter bike as I think we've reached the point when the summer bike only comes out on dry days. End of October I will strip her down, clean and polish every inch and then tuck her up for the winter. She'll be sad but I know best!!


I got my winter bike out the other day and checked it over. All well and good. It may get an outing later.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> I got my winter bike out the other day and checked it over. All well and good. It may get an outing later.



I've had mine out a couple of times this month when it's been wet or I've expected the route to be filthy. Seems to be running well.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2019)

Just been to the kitchen to get my porridge. Came back hopping with bowl of porridge in hand and shard of glass in foot. 

How is @welsh dragon today????


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just been to the kitchen to get my porridge. Came back hopping with bowl of porridge in hand and shard of glass in foot.
> 
> How is @welsh dragon today????



I'm not too bad Paul. Thanks for asking. I actually got some sleep last night. I found some beachams cold/flu stuff in the cupboard. It was probably about 4 years out of date, but it took it anyway.. At least it helped me to sleep.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2019)

Morning folks. Damp and misty here today. I have to pick Mr WD's prescription so I might get some more cold remedy stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Im stayed away from him so he wouldn't get my cold.


I have heard that excuse or similar since shortly after we got married


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've had mine out a couple of times this month when it's been wet or I've expected the route to be filthy.


I can see welshie drooling over that post.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I can see welshie drooling over that post.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> I got my winter bike out the other day and checked it over. All well and good. It may get an outing later.



I'm still riding my summer bike, or will be when it stops raining, my fixed will be got out and checked ready for the winter sometime next month, I usually put my summer bike away at the end of October.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2019)

Morning all.
I will be down to just one bike from this week .
As I dont deliberately ride in wet conditions it wont be big loss, once I get used to it, i think, maybe, possibly, hopefully 
No rain forcast today but everywhere is damp and gray. Today is golf day.
Yesterday I got 'checked in' on line for my holiday.......its getting closer. Got my money sorted. Got the bike rentals sorted. Checked that Jet2 hasn't gone bump as yet.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2019)

Morning all.
I've got a feeling that it's going to be a kind of 'can't be arsed' sort of day today.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Sep 2019)

Missing from the action - OK what did I miss and a good late morning to you all


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2019)

Morning Mr Anderson. You didn't miss much. Welshie bloomers exploded, Dirks blood pressure spiked and he had a stroke, Dave couldn't reach, and Greenpeace have started a boycott of my Y fronts.


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Morning Mr Wnderson. You didn't miss much. Welshie bloomers exploded, Dirks blood pressure spiked and he had a stroke, Dave couldn't reach, and Greenpeace have started a boycott of my Y fronts.


Don't worry - I'm in the recovery room at this very moment.
The prescription is doing the job.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I can see welshie drooling over that post.





Oh dear. I should always check back what I typed!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> I've got a feeling that it's going to be a kind of 'can't be arsed' sort of day today.



Yeah that's exactly how I felt so went for a ride. Legs protested every single mile but got three significant PBs on some tough local climbs. Very, very pleased especially as I took 2:24 off my previous best on the notorious Sheephouse Lane.

Took the summer bike. Time to wash it now.


----------



## dickyknees (25 Sep 2019)

Car taken to the garage for an MOT with bike on top. Rode from the garage out to Rhosneigr where it seems the visitors and holiday home owners have left and the builders have moved in, for repairs and renovations presumably.

Bimble round RAF Valley and then home. A gentle twenty four miles in before the rain and winds return.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2019)

Watching Bear Island on telly.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Car taken to the garage for an MOT with bike on top. Rode from the garage out to Rhosneigr where it seems the visitors and holiday home owners have left and the builders have moved in, for repairs and renovations presumably.
> 
> Bimble round RAF Valley and then home. A gentle twenty four miles in before the rain and winds return.


Thats a lovely ride. I used to enjoy it.


----------



## dickyknees (25 Sep 2019)

I don’t think think I could watch it again!


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2019)

It's worth it for the dreadful fight scene with Donald Sutherland.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2019)

I am having a can't be arsed day today.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2019)

Golf played. I did well and missed first place by one point. I've played terrible the last 3 weeks and today everything clicked......see if I can do it again tomorrow.
Had my hair cut. Put the bins out (blue and green this week). Leaned awkwardly and felt my back 'go'.....I am resting it now and think it will be alright.
No rain as yet but the clouds are gathering


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2019)

Cant be arsed to scrape the skidmarks off yer bloomers?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Golf played. I did well and missed first place by one point. I've played terrible the last 3 weeks and today everything clicked......see if I can do it again tomorrow.
> Had my hair cut. Put the bins out (blue and green this week). Leaned awkwardly and felt my back 'go'.....I am resting it now and think it will be alright.
> No rain as yet but the clouds are gathering




Ouch. Hope your back gets better


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Cant be arsed to scrape the skidmarks off yer bloomers?




I am not like you......thankfully.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2019)

Well, I don't wear bloomers for a start.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Well, I don't wear bloomers for a start.


Me thinks you protest too much . All this talk of y fronts might be a double bluff to convince us while all the time you actually wear lacey bloomers.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2019)

@Dave7 hope the back is OK.

Just collected our empty blue bin (that's glass and tins etc. here). Opened lid, smelt like a brewery so have just spent 30 minutes washing it out. 

Mrs P out from 5.30-10.30ish. "I'll need my tea at 5.00" was her parting shot as she went out for the afternoon having been out all morning!!! Tea is now prepped - she best not be late back.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Don't worry - I'm in the recovery room at this very moment.
> The prescription is doing the job.
> View attachment 486569


Hand it back and ask for a legal pint!


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hand it back and ask for a legal pint!


It's crappy northern beer.......most of it evaporates between the bar and table.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's crappy northern beer.......most of it evaporates between the bar and table.


From the West side o'Pennines as well.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 hope the back is OK.
> 
> Just collected our empty blue bin (that's glass and tins etc. here). Opened lid, smelt like a brewery so have just spent 30 minutes washing it out.
> 
> Mrs P out from 5.30-10.30ish. "I'll need my tea at 5.00" was her parting shot as she went out for the afternoon having been out all morning!!! Tea is now prepped - she best not be late back.


I rested it for an hour and think its going to be ok......thanks.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2019)

Curry for tea. Home brew on stand by.


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Curry for tea. Home brew on stand by.


Kevlar Y Fronts at the ready..........


----------



## roadrash (25 Sep 2019)

@Drago may I suggest you do this.
.


----------



## gavroche (25 Sep 2019)

She is back Friday morning. Picking her up at Manchester airport and will have to be up early for the 90 minutes drive. Can't wait.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's crappy northern beer.......most of it evaporates between the bar and table.



Oi...

It's a good job you aren't in The Northern Quarter - they serve 'Scooners' - about 2/3rds of a pint for about £5...


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Drago may I suggest you do this.
> .
> View attachment 486629



Nah, I just hung a bag of frozen peas down the back of the Y fronts. Once I'm done I give them a rinse, pour them back into the bag and whack 'em back in the freezer.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> She is back Friday morning. Picking her up at Manchester airport and will have to be up early for the 90 minutes drive. Can't wait.



I have advice. I once had to collect my wife and a friend from Manchester. I had the flight number etc. I checked arrivals and it was 90 minutes late. I stayed home a bit longer.

The phone rang "Where are you?" Me "At home" Mrs P "*@#£&&+++ get down here"

The flight had arrived on time. I even had a screenshot telling me it was late. Counted for nothing.

Take a tent. Arrive 24 hours early and wait.


----------



## roadrash (25 Sep 2019)

@gavroche don't forget to take a few £1 coins , you only get a couple of mins to pick up and get charged £3


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Nah, I just hung a bag of frozen peas down the back of the Y fronts. Once I'm done I give them a rinse, pour them back into the nag and whack 'em back in the freezer.


Hope you've remembered to turn your pants inside out today !


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Hope you've remembered to turn your pants inside out today !




He only does that when they are in real danger of sticking to his a**e.


----------



## gavroche (25 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> @gavroche don't forget to take a few £1 coins , you only get a couple of mins to pick up and get charged £3


I will go in the short stay car park: £10 for 2 hours but I don't intend to stay that long. Bloody rip off!!


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Hope you've remembered to turn your pants inside out today !



Front, back, inside out front, inside out back, the daily rotation. My Dad say's there's a fifth combination but I'd have to be sworn in as a Mason before he'll enlighten me.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> I will go in the short stay car park: £10 for 2 hours but I don't intend to stay that long. Bloody rip off!!



I do short stay on pick up. - Just not worth the agro (other than cost).


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Front, back, inside out front, inside out back, the daily rotation. My Dad say's there's a fifth combination but I'd have to be sworn in as a Mason before he'll enlighten me.



Well when @welsh dragon said you only change them when sticking to your 'aris', I thought the fifth was your head !!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Well when @welsh dragon said you only change them when sticking to your 'aris', I thought the fifth was your head !!




For goodness sake man, please don't encourage Drago to talk about his Y fronts. We can't take any more.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2019)

Well I find that since I stopped drinking Courage bitter my poos have hardened up nicely, and a daily few taps with a hammer and a quick scrape with the butter knife usually gets them clean. Mrs D thinks its traces of Marmite on the butter knife...


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2019)

We know it's all talk about wee and poo with 'old' people, but this is too much !


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> We know it's all talk about wee and poo with 'old' people, but this is too much !




Watch it you.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Watch it you.



Meeee  only jealous I can't retire for a looooooonnnnnnnggggggggg time.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Meeee  only jealous I can't retire for a looooooonnnnnnnggggggggg time.




Don't let the door hit you on your aris on your'e way out.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2019)

With a name like Fossil I'd be surprised if he was a young person.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> With a name like Fossil I'd be surprised if he was a young person.



That's what the wife calls me - I'm possibly older than you ! Nearly 50 here !!! Way off retirement (officially).


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2019)

I wish you were older than me Foss, but you isn't!


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I wish you were older than me Foss, but you isn't!



Argh, not far behind then !!

Signed

Mr Fossil !


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> For goodness sake man, please don't encourage Drago to talk about his Y fronts. We can't take any more.



We've had too much information already,  we don't need any more.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2019)

I'm thinking of updating my underwear and going for a posing pouch or thong.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm thinking of updating my underwear and going for a posing pouch or thong.



No, just No.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> We know it's all talk about wee and poo with 'old' people, but this is too much !



Some of us are still continent.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm thinking of updating my underwear and going for a posing pouch or thong.








Required?


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Some of us are still continent.



That'll change once you've eaten Welshie's apple and haddock crumble.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2019)

Bit of excitement over in the village I was born and brought up in. Lol. 

https://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/ne...ok&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebarweb


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm thinking of updating my underwear and going for a posing pouch or thong.


If ever there was a case of 'we _don't_ need pictures'...


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2019)

Morning...........hissing down.

Back to sleep I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2019)

Poured all night here again. Almost off now but my back is a bit sore so don't think I'll bother doing anything much today. Enjoying the first coffee of the day while I browse.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Back to sleep I think.



Well that bit didn't work! 

Porridge eaten


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Some of us are still continent.


Are we?? Blimey, I wish somebody had told me


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm thinking of updating my underwear and going for a posing pouch or thong.






fossyant said:


> No, just No.




Oooh I don't know. It could be a good look for Drago.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2019)

Good morning. The weather is horrible today so another day of dossing and slobbing around.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2019)

Morning all. Bad nights sleep for me which is unusual. I had to get up for golf but could have stayed in bed.
Hope your back improves Mo, mine seems to be ok today.
Blue sky here but cool.....fire is on. Its supposed to be cold with showers all morning. It will give me chance to try my new waterproof golf suit out .

Well have a nice day all......and be good. Not you Welshie, we dont expect the impossible


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Bad nights sleep for me which is unusual. I had to get up for golf but could have stayed in bed.
> Hope your back improves Mo, mine seems to be ok today.
> Blue sky here but cool.....fire is on. Its supposed to be cold with showers all morning. It will give me chance to try my new waterproof golf suit out .
> 
> Well have a nice day all......and be good. Not you Welshie, we dont expect the impossible


----------



## Paulus (26 Sep 2019)

Morning all, another wet start to the day. The boiler repair person is coming this morning which will please MrsP. 
Another soggy dog walk looms. 
Another day in paradise.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2019)

Boiler repair person? Is this some kind of kinky role playing thing?


----------



## roadrash (26 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> going for a posing pouch or thong.



A thong...........I didn't even know you could thing


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2019)

I'm a bit thore.


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm a bit thore.


Only got a small 'hammer' then? 

Morning all.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2019)

I see the forum is having an upgrade and will have Emoji support. I do hope there aren't any y-front Emoji's !


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> I see the forum is having an upgrade and will have Emoji support. I do hope there aren't any y-front Emoji's !


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 486668




Those are far to clean Mo. That won't do at all.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Those are far to clean Mo. That won't do at all.


Lol. All this talk of underwear brings me back to the heady days of when I spent a year or so in the reception area of the prison. Don't let anyone tell you females are the cleaner species!!! The worst was when they had been lifted on a Friday night and lain in cells all weekend and it was obvious the underwear wasn't even clean to start with. We used to joke that if you threw them at the wall of the cubicle, they would stick. It really turned your stomach at times.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. All this talk of underwear brings me back to the heady days of when I spent a year or so in the reception area of the prison. Don't let anyone tell you females are the cleaner species!!! The worst was when they had been lifted on a Friday night and lain in cells all weekend and it was obvious the underwear wasn't even clean to start with. We used to joke that if you threw them at the wall of the cubicle, they would stick. It really turned your stomach at times.




Female Drago's.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Female Drago's.


..............and some of them nearly as butch!


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2019)

Off in to Barnstaple this morning for a bit of shopping.
It's gone a lot quieter here now the schools holiday season is over; just getting the Grey Grockles arriving with vans and motorhomes - always two pensioners and a dog. Roads are much easier to get around - just how we like it.


----------



## GM (26 Sep 2019)

Morning all. Another one who had a bad nights sleep, the old dodgy knee was aching. When I'm climbing up the stairs, I've got the intro to Sam and Dave's 'Hold on I'm coming' song playing in my head, just like the advert.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, another wet start to the day. The boiler repair person is coming this morning which will please MrsP.
> Another soggy dog walk looms.
> Another day in paradise.


----------



## GM (26 Sep 2019)

All this talk of Y fronts, this came up on my FB this morning......


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2019)

I think I'm in the wrong forum..........again


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2019)

Doggie walked. The beach was nice and quiet compared to a month ago.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I think I'm in the wrong forum..........again


T'is all a dream, you'll wake up and realise that it was nowt but a dream.


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walked. The beach was nice and quiet compared to a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 486689



I like beaches when they're like that.


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I like beaches when they're like that.


It's nice in the winter, sometimes we've got 3 miles of sand to ourselves. Bit different in July and August!


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2019)

I've been out pedalling for the first time since I got flattened by that cold, I'm still not right and my fitness has definitely taken a hit. 52 stormy miles calling in at Hatton Locks, which was crammed, but at least it stayed dry, that wind made for a hard mornings pedalling, by the time I got it as a tail wind I was almost home and my legs had started to fade away so I couldn't make use of it..


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's nice in the winter, sometimes we've got 3 miles of sand to ourselves. Bit different in July and August!



I was brought up on the outskirts of Folkestone, between the countryside and the seaside, I've always liked to be beside the sea, and in the past I've done seaside holidays where, when you get on the beach, you have trouble finding a spot bigger than a postage stamp to sit on, not what I wanted but you can't do a seaside holiday without taking the kids on the beach.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2019)

Any of you reprobates in or near Chipping Norton?


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Any of you reprobates in or near Chipping Norton?



No, but its within cycling range.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2019)

The beahces at Barmouth are like that when all the holidaymakers bugger off back home. Miles and miles of empty beaches. Best time of year there.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2019)

Most of my beaches are empty when I go fishing...........I go in the middle of the night


----------



## johnblack (26 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Any of you reprobates in or near Chipping Norton?


Rode there two weeks ago and stayed over, very pleasant.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2019)

@johnblack Whereabouts in Sarf Northants are you? Forgive me if I've asked before, it's an age thing. PM me if you don't want to say on the forum.


----------



## johnblack (26 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> @johnblack Whereabouts in Sarf Northants are you? Forgive me if I've asked before, it's an age thing. PM me if you don't want to say on the forum.


Near Towcester. Rode out to Hook Norton for the brewery tour, stayed over in Norton because riding back would have been plain stupid.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2019)

Holy Trump, you're not far from me!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Holy Trump, you're not far from me!


He can probably smell your y fronts!


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2019)

He can probably see the haze on the horizon from there.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2019)

More local excitement. Been hearing a fair amount of sirens. A transit van has gone off the road and ploughed into one of the nearby chicken farms. God knows how he managed that as it's not right at the road side. Hope he's not taken ill at the wheel. No doubt the local grapevine will update soon.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2019)

He'll have been overcome with Y front fumes and fainted.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2019)

Been shooting and enjoyed it.


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> More local excitement. Been hearing a fair amount of sirens. A transit van has gone off the road and ploughed into one of the nearby chicken farms. God knows how he managed that as it's not right at the road side. Hope he's not taken ill at the wheel. No doubt the local grapevine will update soon.


He'll be up before the beak in no time........


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> He'll be up before the beak in no time........


 Hope someone didn't egg him on......certainly got the locals in a flutter!


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> Been shooting and enjoyed it.



See, it's great fun! So what did you do? .22 LR? Shotguns? A bank heist?


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> See, it's great fun! So what did you do? .22 LR? Shotguns? A bank heist?



Clays, a first for me was a double and two off of the high towers, I go with 3 other experienced shooters and did not show myself up.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2019)

Wh, Clay's, like wot I do. I'm shooting on a reduced load at the moment to go easy on my shoulder.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Wh, Clay's, like wot I do. I'm shooting on a reduced load at the moment to go easy on my shoulder.



I have not swam this week due to a very painful right shoulder and guess where the gun goes, I will suffer tomorrow.

I shoot at Park Lodge near Snaith, only using a borrowed Beretta automatic, but I will give it a few more goes before investing this was about my eight go.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2019)

Haha


welsh dragon said:


> Female Drago's.


Hahaha the mind boggles.
At least I change my thong every 2 weeks


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Most of my beaches are empty when I go fishing...........I go in the middle of the night


I used to love night fishing from the beach. A flask of whisky, rod on the rest, sometimes in my undies if it was warm, great fun


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> Clays, a first for me was a double and two off of the high towers, I go with 3 other experienced shooters and did not show myself up.


I went clay shooting once, but no matter how I cooked them I could not make them tender


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I went clay shooting once, but no matter how I cooked them I could not make them tender



It is when the buggers start shooting back you have something to worry about.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> I have not swam this week due to a very painful right shoulder and guess where the gun goes, I will suffer tomorrow.
> 
> I shoot at Park Lodge near Snaith, only using a borrowed Beretta automatic, but I will give it a few more goes before investing this was about my eight go.



Aye, Beretta Silver Pigeon Sporter for me. Nice, not cheap, but not daftly expensive either.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2019)

When I went clay shooting for the first and last time a nice chap lent me his Winchester it was very nice


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2019)

well I could have done this at 2.00am. Looks dryish outside and wondering whether to go riding later. 61% chance of rain at 09.00 - it's that or housework


----------



## screenman (27 Sep 2019)

Rubbish nights sleep, been awake far longer than not, even got up and made a cuppa at 3am.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2019)

Good morning folks. I actually slept fairly well last night. We have had torrential rain last night and it's so dark as well.


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, awake since 5.15 for no real reason. I am meeting a good friend of mine and his dog for a long walk across the fields wit a cafe stop for tea and breakfast. I might be able to get a bike ride in this afternoon before the rain comes.


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2019)

See thi on the other side!!

1135 hours.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> See thi on the other side!!
> 
> 1135 hours.




Oh. I forgot. A major upgrade is happening at 8.30. Da da daaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2019)

At daughters this morning, waiting while the gas man mens the boiler. Shaun is very kindly taking the forum offline during this time so i do not miss anything.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2019)

Good day. The sun is shining! I'm about to haul myself out of bed and in to my cycling kit. I don't feel like it but it'll be good when I get on the bike.

Back to sleep till 7.30!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. The sun is shining! I'm about to haul myself out of bed and in to my cycling kit. I don't feel like it but it'll be good when I get on the bike.
> 
> Back to sleep till 7.30!




I think you missed 7.30


----------



## numbnuts (27 Sep 2019)




----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2019)

Morning all.

Yay! It's Fish Friday.


----------



## Lee_M (27 Sep 2019)

Raining in North Wales again, so off to the gym to run in a treadmill whilst listening to Avenged Sevenfold.

Then off to new local bistro (is that still the used word) run by the guys that used to chef at my local pub, for lunch. Anyway, I'm off to The Hideout for lunch :-)


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> Rubbish nights sleep, been awake far longer than not, even got up and made a cuppa at 3am.


Horrible isnt it. I sleep very well most nights. Had a bad night on Wednesday and did not enjoy watching the clock go round.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2019)

Morning all. I must have missed the bit about the forum being off......spent 10 minutes trying to find it. Is Shaun picking on old people now


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2019)

Is it me or is the retirement thread missing from the list? Its only THE MOST IMPORTANT section of the whole forum.
Anyway, crap weather here so a chill day in store.
Got a few jobs to do eg curtain tiebacks to fit, kitchen clock to hang. Nowt much so a bit of tv golf me thinks.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. I must have missed the bit about the forum being off......spent 10 minutes trying to find it. Is Shaun picking on old people now


One of the upgrades will be having large print on the Retirement thread.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> One of the upgrades will be having large print on the Retirement thread.


Much needed. My eyesight is deteriorating quite quickly now  I have the font zoomed in quite a bit to make it easier on the eyes. Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Much needed. My eyesight is deteriorating quite quickly now  I have the font zoomed in quite a bit to make it easier on the eyes. Lol.


Haha. You thinks thats bad. Mine is so bad that a few days ago I thought I saw Pudsey Bear with a bike.
Maybe Im going loopy.


----------



## GM (27 Sep 2019)

Morning all. Seemed to have missed the shut down as well. Just been playing around with the zoom button, 2 clicks on the zoom is perfect for me with my reading glasses on.


----------



## GM (27 Sep 2019)

@Dave7 I see on another thread that you mentioned bike hire in Puerto Pollensa. Got me thinking maybe I should book one sooner rather than later, I've got my eye on one of these.....



...but I think my brothers have got one of these in mind....


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2019)

GM said:


> @Dave7 I see on another thread that you mentioned bike hire in Puerto Pollensa. Got me thinking maybe I should book one sooner rather than later, I've got my eye on one of these.....
> View attachment 486804
> 
> ...but I think my brothers have got one of these in mind....
> ...


Not sure which one is best tbh. Right now option 2 looks good.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2019)

It looks like the upgrade has worked.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> It looks like the upgrade has worked.




. The blind lot should be able to see that now.


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Haha. You thinks thats bad. Mine is so bad that a few days ago I thought I saw Pudsey Bear with a bike.
> Maybe Im going loopy.



Staggering home from the pub at the time, perchance?


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Haha. You thinks thats bad. Mine is so bad that a few days ago I thought I saw Pudsey Bear with a bike.
> Maybe Im going loopy.


Maybe? Going?


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2019)

Raining here in Northampton. Boiler repair geezer not here yet.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Yay! It's Fish Friday.


It is!

Summat odd going on here


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2019)

Whhhooaaaaaa! The forum has become a time machine! Some of these posts aren't in chrnwlaj...croma...kronnall...time order.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2019)

Jeez......confusing enough without time warping! Lol. 

Away to make my lunch before I think it’s still breakfast time.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez......confusing enough without time warping! Lol.
> 
> Away to make my lunch before I think it’s still breakfast time.


It's not just me seeing it then.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez......confusing enough without time warping! Lol.
> 
> Away to make my lunch before I think it’s still breakfast time.


My post has disappeared completely 
I am officially upset


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2019)




----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


What's tha laughing at?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe? Going?


Yes, going. I am nearly there but not quite.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, going. I am nearly there but not quite.


And Pudsey?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> And Pudsey?


Ahhh that turned out to be a beautiful Scottish lass called @Mo1959 wearing a Pudsey shirt.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2019)

I had a choice this morning;

Stay home - nope
Go for a bike ride - possibly
Take the bike to Morrisons. Sit on bike in car wash for two hours. 30 minutes in cafe and then another hour and a half in the car wash.
Option 3 would have been a better plan 

54 miles. 15.5avg. 20 miles sun and showers. 34 miles - biblical. It's not often you get home and the bike is cleaner than when you left.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2019)

I can't see any new emojis. Upgrade? What upgrade?


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2019)

The forum has fallen into a black hole and space and time are no longer linear.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2019)

3 pints of St Austell's Ruck 'n Roll' and F'nC demolished. Walked back from village, avoiding the rain, and now time for a post prandial nap.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

5.08. Bugger. It's still dark.

I shall try my book, A Man Called Ove, and see what happens


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2019)

Morning all, off to Spoons later for brekkie and a touch of retail to follow.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

I didn't read my book. I've had a browse round. I can make it all work as usual but there are now a lot of threads I shall miss as these are moved out of CC Cafe - I don't see myself wandering into a holiday or motoring thread unless I'm exceptionally bored.

Grumble, grumble, grumble..........I shall try to doze now.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2019)

good morning folks, I must say this place is looking a bit posh, the old girl does scrub up well.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)

Good morning. Is it safe to come out now? Not sure I like the new look but hey ho time will tell.

Horrible night here. Torrential rain. Roads closed. It is still bucketing down, high winds and very misty. I will not be going out today.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2019)

Morning. Crikey, I might have to turn my font back to smaller. Everything is looking huge. Lol.

Last recorded weather station temperature here just 4 degrees. Lovely clear morning. I may venture out later if it warms up. 

Just enjoying the first coffee of the day.


----------



## Paulus (28 Sep 2019)

Morning all, the wind is blowing and the rain is coming, for the next days.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, the wind is blowing and the rain is coming, for the next days.


Must be your turn now. We have just had a wet and windy spell, but now have a few decent but chilly days to come.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Horrible night here. Torrential rain. Roads closed. It is still bucketing down, high winds and very misty. I will not be going out today.



All that's arrived here in the last hour. 5.00am was quite still. Managed to doze a bit and woke up to torrential rain and blowing a hoolie. I can hear stuff clattering around outside.

Footie this afternoon which I'm looking forward to. Went to an NT Live screening of Fleabag last night - still can't decide what I think of that.

Time for Izzy, whizzy let's get busy.

Shower, dress
Sneak out to replace chocolate digestives before Mrs P** discovers I've eaten the packet. 
Breakfast
Ironing
Household admin
Hope to get out and assess possible new hill climb route for club competition
** Mrs P is already unhappy as apparently it was "like sleeping with an elephant" last night. Quite a compliment really!!


----------



## Dirk (28 Sep 2019)

Morning all. 🤔


----------



## Paulus (28 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I can't see any new emojis. Upgrade? What upgrade?


Just found them. Loads and loads. Scroll down under the normal emojis.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just found them. Loads and loads. Scroll down under the normal emojis.


Even got a dragon. Lol. Haven't looked for y fronts yet. 🐲


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be your turn now. We have just had a wet and windy spell, but now have a few decent but chilly days to come.



Its bright and breezy here, I had the washing out by quarter to seven this morning, just settling down to watch the rugby, Ireland v Japan.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)

I shall investigate these new emojis. Didnt know they were there.


----------



## Lee_M (28 Sep 2019)

Wet and windy here, oh and I don't like the new look of the forum.

Not a good start to the day


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

Hello ! I'm new to this game !

It is hammering down here. The BBC weather peeps say we are having showers !


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I shall investigate these new emojis. Didnt know they were there.



I've had a look, interesting, they were a bit slow to load, but that might have been my tablet, I'll have to fire up the desktop and have a look on there.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)

Bloody hell. Now there are tooop many emojis. I will never use them and the dragon doesn't look like me at all


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> Its bright and breezy here, I had the washing out by quarter to seven this morning, just settling down to watch the rugby, Ireland v Japan.


I stayed up till after midnight last night watching the women's marathon on the red button at the World Athletics Championships in Doha. They held it so late because of the heat and humidity.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I stayed up till after midnight last night watching the women's marathon on the red button at the World Athletics Championships in Doha. They held it so late because of the heat and humidity.



My Good Lady had the athletics on earlier in the evening and they were talking about the heat, 30 degree's sounds lovely, but perhaps not for the athletes.


----------



## gavroche (28 Sep 2019)

Morning all. My wife is back but parking cost me a fortune!! The plane was on time but they had to stay on the tarmac for a while because there was nowhere to park it due to Thomas Cook's planes not moving. Eventually they parked but by then I was over the 2 hours time limit by just a few minutes and had to pay £18!! Robbing bastards!!
Windy and raining todayn


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2019)

Morning all. Jury is out**. I liked the old CC and am firmly in the "if it aint broke dont fix it" camp.
Any way, I am upset. I mean really really really upset..
I pick my new bike up this morning and the forcast is for it to hiss down all weekend 
**I managed to find the emojis but when I clicked on one my post disappeared?? Found it now but what a faff.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Hello ! I'm new to this game !
> 
> It is hammering down here. The BBC weather peeps say we are having showers !



Welcome. You'll get the hang of it. The rule is there are no rules. We're quite radical in that way.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2019)

gavroche said:


> Morning all. My wife is back but parking cost me a fortune!! The plane was on time but they had to stay on the tarmac for a while because there was nowhere to park it due to Thomas Cook's planes not moving. Eventually they parked but by then I was over the 2 hours time limit by just a few minutes and had to pay £18!! Robbing bastards!!
> Windy and raining todayn


They are indeed robbing barstewards. For 2 of us for one week it is cheaper to get reurn taxis......20 miles. Even park & ride is a similar cost now and carries all the problems/dangers eg damage and misuse.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Jury is out**. I liked the old CC and am firmly in the "if it aint broke dont fix it" camp.
> Any way, I am upset. I mean really really really upset..
> I pick my new bike up this morning and the forcast is for it to hiss down all weekend
> **I managed to find the emojis but when I clicked on one my post disappeared?? Found it now but what a faff.


Still wandering around tentatively !
The pictures posted look really crisp !


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Welcome. You'll get the hang of it. The rule is there are no rules. We're quite radical in that way.


He needs to be a card carrying, flag waving miserable old git though


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Jury is out**. I liked the old CC and am firmly in the "if it aint broke dont fix it" camp.
> Any way, I am upset. I mean really really really upset..
> I pick my new bike up this morning and the forcast is for it to hiss down all weekend
> **I managed to find the emojis but when I clicked on one my post disappeared?? Found it now but what a faff.



Same happened to me. It's just a standard set of emojis. You can find them anywhere. I think you can set favourites to show first.

All we needed was a few extra ones: grumpy old git, gin and tonic, fish and chips etc.

Hope you're happy with the new bike


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> He needs to be a card carrying, flag waving miserable old git though


I have been practicing though !


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

Mission accomplished:

Now clean and tidy
Digestives in biscuit barrel without being caught - I had an alibi for "where have you been?"
Porridge


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2019)

Howdo I get to the main menu so as to choose General Cycling etc ??


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2019)

Was walking Muttley this morning when @PeteXXX rode by on his way over to Milton Keynes. He stopped and we had a quick wee chat.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Was walking Muttley this morning when @PeteXXX rode by on his way over to Milton Keynes. He stopped and we had a quick wee chat.


Which was it? A quick chat or a quick wee?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2019)

And.....how can we edit our posts ??


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)

I am well and truly floundering with this new and NOT improved look.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Howdo I get to the main menu so as to choose General Cycling etc ??



Best I've found is to hit the CC logo top left of page


----------



## GM (28 Sep 2019)

Morning all. I rather like this new look, very posh. Mrs GM is coming back this afternoon, so it's a massive clean up operation. Hope she's brought me back some nice Italian coffee.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And.....how can we edit our posts ??



Bottom left of the post you want to edit it says Report. To the right are three dots and an arrow - edit is under there.

I've accidentally reported myself twice already. Fat fingers! ,


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Which was it? A quick chat or a quick wee?


Well, I had a chat, but we know Pete is knocking on a bit...

I'm nit a fan of the new look either, but it would be churlish to complain when I don't pay the bills. I'm sure we'll get used to it.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> He needs to be a card carrying, flag waving miserable old git though



I don't approve of issuing a card yet. @Illaveago needs to prove his grumpiness and he could be a comparatively young buck like our resident Y front perv - whoops I meant @Drago


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

Has anyone had their flu jab yet ?
I had mine the other day and as well as a sore arm yesterday I had a headache all day !


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2019)

I must book mine. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

Have you seen that people don't reply to your posts anymore, but react !


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2019)

Oh my days - is that just the software, or have we gone all politically correct?


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone had their flu jab yet ?
> I had mine the other day and as well as a sore arm yesterday I had a headache all day !


Yes last week


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> 5.08. Bugger. It's still dark.
> 
> I shall try my book, A Man Called Ove, and see what happens




I read that on vernons recommendation , I enjoyed it , what do you think of it


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2019)

and where has the TOP button gone that takes you to the top of the page, I know the little arrows appear if you start to scroll up or down but they aren't there all the time😒


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> I read that on vernons recommendation , I enjoyed it , what do you think of it



I'm only 30 or so pages in. I'm enjoying it and get pictures in my mind while reading. With me that's a good sign.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone had their flu jab yet ?
> I had mine the other day and as well as a sore arm yesterday I had a headache all day !



My surgery does an open clinic next Saturday. They ran out of vaccine except for those with a pre-existing condition. Fortunately (?) I qualify twice on that count!!!!


----------



## GM (28 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone had their flu jab yet ?
> I had mine the other day and as well as a sore arm yesterday I had a headache all day !



I tried to mine done in Asda the other day, but they're waiting for their vaccine to turn up. I'm on the list for when it arrives, I'll give it a week then try somewhere else.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Jury is out**. I liked the old CC and am firmly in the "if it aint broke dont fix it" camp.
> Any way, I am upset. I mean really really really upset..
> I pick my new bike up this morning and the forcast is for it to hiss down all weekend
> **I managed to find the emojis but when I clicked on one my post disappeared?? Found it now but what a faff.



Behind the scenes the old forum software was creaking - like any software it has a limited lifespan as it gradually becomes incompatible with other software that interacts with it. So a solution was needed and this new software ticked most of the boxes we needed ticking and added a lot of new features that are important for up to date on trend users - that doesn't include me though.


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone had their flu jab yet ?
> I had mine the other day and as well as a sore arm yesterday I had a headache all day !



Couple of weeks ago, even got a bit of discount in Boots.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Behind the scenes the old forum software was creaking - like any software it has a limited lifespan as it gradually becomes incompatible with other software that interacts with it. So a solution was needed and this new software ticked most of the boxes we needed ticking and added a lot of new features that are important for up to date on trend users - that doesn't include me though.




Trend and the retirement thread are not comparable


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Trend and the retirement thread are not comparable



I know, I know... best leave all that trendy stuff to the youngsters - we're no longer relevant.

Have you noticed we even added some new wotsits just for you (they're sort of dragony)... 🦖🦕


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Sep 2019)

PS: have a play with the new Like emojis - more fun than a bag of Haribo. 🍏🍎🍐🍊🍋🍌🍉🍇🍒


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I know, I know... best leave all that trendy stuff to the youngsters - we're no longer relevant.
> 
> Have you noticed we even added some new wotsits just for you (they're sort of dragony)... 🦖🦕




So what your trying to say is that I am as big as a diplodocus.....


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I know, I know... best leave all that trendy stuff to the youngsters - we're no longer relevant.
> 
> Have you noticed we even added some new wotsits just for you (they're sort of dragony)... 🦖🦕




Your digging a mighty deep hole for yourself there.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> Couple of weeks ago, even got a bit of discount in Boots.



You paid for a flu jab?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I don't approve of issuing a card yet. @Illaveago needs to prove his grumpiness and he could be a comparatively young buck like our resident Y front perv - whoops I meant @Drago


A double 'like' for that one.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone had their flu jab yet ?
> I had mine the other day and as well as a sore arm yesterday I had a headache all day !


I have never had a flu jab. We take a daily herbal thingy once a day from mid October to March. Been doing that for 5 years and so far so good.


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> You paid for a flu jab?



Yep.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2019)

*"push notifications".....*What are they? Why do I need them?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> *"push notifications".....*What are they? Why do I need them?




Words uttered by a true old fart.


----------



## Dirk (28 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> You paid for a flu jab?


Just had my free one this morning. 😷


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Words uttered by a true old fart.



Well I was wondering as well but I'll keep quiet about it now!!!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well I was wondering as well but I'll keep quiet about it now!!!


Dont worry, if we wait that young welsh tart may decide to inform us.
Unless she thinks I am pregnant of course.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont worry, if we wait that young welsh tart may decide to inform us.
> Unless she thinks I am pregnant of course.




Why ask me. I have no idea what push notifications are.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Sep 2019)

Katherine said:


> I like it.
> Well done.





Dave7 said:


> *"push notifications".....*What are they? Why do I need them?





welsh dragon said:


> Words uttered by a true old fart.





PaulSB said:


> Well I was wondering as well but I'll keep quiet about it now!!!





Dave7 said:


> Dont worry, if we wait that young welsh tart may decide to inform us.
> Unless she thinks I am pregnant of course.



Push notifications - have a quick shufty here - last post is the big reveal: 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/enable-push-notifications.253714/


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Push notifications - have a quick shufty here - last post is the big reveal:
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/enable-push-notifications.253714/




Well. Fancy that. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Why ask me. I have no idea what push notifications are.


Cos you called me an old fart for not knowing.


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2019)

Am I missing something or do New posts, ...Recent posts and whats new , all do exactly the same thing​


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Was walking Muttley this morning when @PeteXXX rode by on his way over to Milton Keynes. He stopped and we had a quick wee chat.



Well met, sir!! 



Dave7 said:


> Which was it? A quick chat or a quick wee?



Both, but the wee was later, in the bushes alongside the canal.. 
🤫


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2019)

Watching the women’s cycling. Not that long back a spin myself......wee bit slower than them! 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2746214271


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching the women’s cycling. Not that long back a spin myself......wee bit slower than them!
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2746214271


But none of them were wearing Pudsey tops .... so you win


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)

My mouse is no longer working. I may have to invest in a new one


----------



## Dirk (28 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My mouse is no longer working. I may have to invest in a new one



Just went to have a shower and the fan isolator pull cord switch fell apart; now it's permanently on.
Another job! 
Can still use the shower, but have to remove the fuse to stop the fan.
Just ordered one from Fleabay, should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just went to have a shower and the fan isolator pull cord switch fell apart; now it's permanently on.
> Another job!
> Can still use the shower, but have to remove the fuse to stop the fan.
> Just ordered one from Fleabay, should be here on Tuesday.




Just ordered a new mouse. £6.99 from Amazon. Should be here on Monday.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just ordered a new mouse. £6.99 from Amazon. Should be here on Monday.


You could have had this one


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> You could have had this one
> View attachment 486911




Mmm. There could be a slight problem with tnat one


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2019)

It's again


----------



## Dirk (28 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just ordered a new mouse. £6.99 from Amazon. Should be here on Monday.


Poundland sell them. Can't remember how much they are......


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2019)

£1.49 I think


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> £1.49 I think


They are on offer this week. £1.49 each or 2 for £5.00.
Dont tell welshie as she still works in Welsh sheckels.


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2019)

being welsh , she will probably ask if she can put it on the slate


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)




----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> and where has the TOP button gone that takes you to the top of the page, I know the little arrows appear if you start to scroll up or down but they aren't there all the time😒


I'd blocked those, but they're back!! With no way to get rid of them.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> Couple of weeks ago, even got a bit of discount in Boots.


Couldn't you be like everyone else and get it in the arm!!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2019)

I've just watched 20 minutes of Strictly. My wife is an intelligent woman. How much do you get paid for looking a total dick?

I'd rather watch @Drago change his Y fronts.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've just watched 20 minutes of Strictly. My wife is an intelligent woman. How much do you get paid for looking a total dick?
> *
> I'd rather watch @Drago change his Y fronts.*


You often have these feelings?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've just watched 20 minutes of Strictly. My wife is an intelligent woman. How much do you get paid for looking a total dick?
> 
> I'd rather watch @Drago change his Y fronts.




 I have never watched it thank god


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have never watched it thank god




strictly or drago changing his Y fronts


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have never watched it thank god



I've never watched strictly either.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> strictly or drago changing his Y fronts



I'll pass on watching both.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2019)

We've had a good day, spent the afternoon at Whitemores antiques Shenton, took my brother in law and his wife with us, first time they've been there.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You often have these feelings?



Only on Saturdays.......


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2019)

Went to bed at 9.30. Straight to sleep. Woke at 3.15. Hissing down here.

Still at least browsing here as told me it's ALDI bike day today. I'll have to see what I don't need and buy it!

With all these new sub-forums why haven't we got one????

So today looks like:

Check out road surface on route for potential new Hill climb competition
Visit Booths for yellow label bargains
ALDI to spend money saved at No.2 on cycle gear.
Meet best friend for coffee. Happy about this.
I'm now yawning. Yeah!!!! 😴 😴


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2019)

PS re the emoji thing. If like me you use a mobile to read and post try this. Mobile touch screen keyboards usually contain a set of emojiis. Mine are in the bottom left corner of the QWERTY screen. To use the new emojiis just press that button and the ones built in to your keyboard should work. Often those used most recently will be the first you see

The ones added in the upgrade seem to be identical. All CC has done is play catch-up on emojiis.

🌛🥂🚴👹👍👆🤳🧚👣🌕🐘🍛🥧


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2019)

Morning. Cool and dull but still dry up this way. Better have a little jog and that will be the Strava challenge of exercising five days out of seven every week for the month done. Don't think I will enter any more challenges over the autumn/winter as I don't really like pushing myself to go out when weather isn't great just for a virtual badge!


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2019)

I think I am correct in saying rain water should not be dripping down inside the bedroom window. Nice size puddle on floor and will this morning.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2019)

.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2019)

Good morning. Another horrible night with torrential rain and wind battering the windows. No trains are running and lots of bridges are closed due to flooding.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2019)

Morning still  here too


----------



## Paulus (29 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> I think I am correct in saying rain water should not be dripping down inside the bedroom window. Nice size puddle on floor and will this morning.


You are correct in the assumption that it should not be raining inside your bedroom.


----------



## Paulus (29 Sep 2019)

Morning all, like most places, it's grey, wet and likely to stay like this for a few days now. An indoor day today I think. I shall watch the Mens road race and then catch up with ladt nights MOTD. It I get brave I may go out on the bike later this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2019)

Morning all.
Weather's the same here, grey and wet.
Just waiting for the first forecast of 4 or 5 days of better weather and we'll be off in the van again. On for 110 days away by the end of the year.👍🏻


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2019)

Wet and grey here, but the forecast for us is sunshine for the next two weeks.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> We've had a good day, spent the afternoon at Whitemores antiques Shenton, took my brother in law and his wife with us, first time they've been there.


Did his wife fetch much??


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> Wet and grey here, but the forecast for us is sunshine for the next two weeks.


And where would that be pray tell?? Long range forcast here is dreadful.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Weather's the same here, grey and wet.
> Just waiting for the first forecast of 4 or 5 days of better weather and we'll be off in the van again. On for 110 days away by the end of the year.👍🏻


I wish you luck on that......the forcast here is rain, rain and more rain


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2019)

Pissitively possing down here and has been all night.
Picked up my new steed yesterday. Its surprisingly light for an ali frame bike at 9.5 Kg. I will attempt to put a photo on but not used this new fangled file attachment before.



Its in the garage as the rain upsets it..


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2019)

Two more hours sleep  Coffee and toast. Time to get going.

It's grey and heavy drizzle


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Pissitively possing down here and has been all night.
> Picked up my new steed yesterday. Its surprisingly light for an ali frame bike at 9.5 Kg. I will attempt to put a photo on but not used this new fangled file attachment before.
> View attachment 486992
> 
> Its in the garage as the rain upsets it..




Nice looking bike Mr dave.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Weather's the same here, grey and wet.
> Just waiting for the first forecast of 4 or 5 days of better weather and we'll be off in the van again. On for 110 days away by the end of the year.👍🏻


I've occasionally thought about splurging on a motorhome with some of my inheritance. They are pretty expensive for a half decent one though and scared I wouldn't use it enough to justify the cost of purchase and maintaining. It's the fact that, as you say when you get a decent spell of weather you can just set off when you feel like it that is tempting.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Pissitively possing down here and has been all night.
> Picked up my new steed yesterday. Its surprisingly light for an ali frame bike at 9.5 Kg. I will attempt to put a photo on but not used this new fangled file attachment before.
> View attachment 486992
> 
> Its in the garage as the rain upsets it..


That's rather nice. The Whyte bikes do seem to review well.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice looking bike Mr dave.


I thank you Mrs Dragon.
Mrs Dave is not impressed as its not fancy/bright enough. But then she doesnt cycle.


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And where would that be pray tell?? Long range forcast here is dreadful.



Well, this time tomorrow I will be supping an ice cold Efes beside the pool in Oludeniz.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> That's rather nice. The Whyte bikes do seem to review well.


I WAS going to get a Cannondale Quick which TBH looks the same.
My (small) reasons for going with Whyte are.....
British made.
Easy fit mudguards & rack
Slightly lighter
To me the Whyte rode smoother/more responsvie on test.
AND.....the steerer tube is ali so I can fit a riser to help my neck (the Cannondale steerer is carbon).


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> Well, this time tomorrow I will be supping an ice cold Efes beside the pool in Oludeniz.


Ignorance is bliss............I don't know what that is or where that is.  Have fun though.


----------



## Lee_M (29 Sep 2019)

Grey but dry here in North Wales which is a nice change.

As is waking without a hangover after having friends round for dinner and drinking too much home brew.

Off out for lunch to celebrate the better half making it through another year, after we've watched Wales beat Australia, which seems a surprisingly likely thing at this point in the game


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> Well, this time tomorrow I will be supping an ice cold Efes beside the pool in Oludeniz.


Would love to go to Turkey, so beautiful and so much history.
Sadly Mrs Dave is convinced there is a mad gumnan on beach just waiting for us.
Then again no cruise as the ship will sink.
Any flight longer than Spain will crash


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2019)

Had a well earned lay in, Muttley walked, enjoying some breakfast.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2019)

Watching the mens cycling on BBC website. Chucking it down there.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2019)

Oggling young men in tight lycra is what you really mean.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Oggling young men in tight lycra is what you really mean.


It's so wet, they are all covered up with leg warmers and rain jackets at the moment.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Pissitively possing down here and has been all night.
> Picked up my new steed yesterday. Its surprisingly light for an ali frame bike at 9.5 Kg. I will attempt to put a photo on but not used this new fangled file attachment before.
> View attachment 486992
> 
> Its in the garage as the rain upsets it..




That looks nice.


----------



## roadrash (29 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> and where has the TOP button gone that takes you to the top of the page, I know the little arrows appear if you start to scroll up or down but they aren't there all the time😒




AHA, there is a top button, top right of every post,


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> AHA, there is a top button, top right of every post,


Oh, never noticed. Thanks.


----------



## jongooligan (29 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I've occasionally thought about splurging on a motorhome with some of my inheritance. They are pretty expensive for a half decent one though and scared I wouldn't use it enough to justify the cost of purchase and maintaining. It's the fact that, as you say when you get a decent spell of weather you can just set off when you feel like it that is tempting.



Mrs. jg wanted to do this when she joined me in retirement. I was very dubious for exactly the same reasons you are. The cost of a motorhome equals the same as lots of nice trips abroad without the hassle of ownership was my argument but she persuaded me that we should get one.

So we did and never looked back. We budgeted £25k as we thought we'd get something clean & reliable for that price and wouldn't lose too much if we didn't like it and decided to sell. We got an absolute belter from a bloke who had been a motorbike mechanic - the engine bay and running gear look like new. We've had at least two 'holidays' a month since we bought it and I've used it for a couple of bike events too. My feeling now is that they're only too expensive if you don't use them.

A big plus for me is that Mrs. jg likes driving it more than I do so I often set off much earlier than she does on my bike (sometimes even a day earlier) and then meet her at our destination.

The mutt has right taken to it too.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2019)

I just found out that I slept well last night.
I noticed a bag of crisps had been opened and clip sealed. When I asked the question Mrs D said she came down at 03.00 and made a crisp butty which was enjoyed with a glass of milk. I had no idea


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2019)

Ooh. I never noticed that either.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Went to bed at 9.30. Straight to sleep. Woke at 3.15. Hissing down here.
> 
> Still at least browsing here as told me it's ALDI bike day today. I'll have to see what I don't need and buy it!
> 
> ...


Old Farts Forum!!


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning still  here too


No change  but I have washed all my pjs and towels from my hospital grab bag just to freshen them up, cleaned the bathroom and washed the shower curtain have to find something to do for the afternoon now


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> It's so wet, they are all covered up with leg warmers and rain jackets at the moment.


It's just a drop of rain, nowt too heavy.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2019)

numbnuts said:


> No change  but I have washed all my pjs and towels from my hospital grab bag just to freshen them up, cleaned the bathroom and washed the shower curtain have to find something to do for the afternoon now



We're down the pub this afternoon


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching the mens cycling on BBC website. Chucking it down there.


Me also**. And Drago, before you say it....... I quite fancy Mo in her Pudsey top and Welshie fills her bloomers out nicely but young men in lycra are not my thing 
I have a nice malt whisky to keep me warm.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's just a drop of rain, nowt too heavy.


And you cycled where today??


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2019)

@Mo1959 did you see that guy take his leg warmers and overshoes off?? He had to wring them out before handing them to the car.
Not my idea of fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 did you see that guy take his leg warmers and overshoes off?? He had to wring them out before handing them to the car.
> Not my idea of fun.


Yes. I noticed that! Not my idea of fun. 

I might go out and give the good bike a clean as it got a bit mucky yesterday. Will still catch the end stages.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2019)

The road in to the village. 30 yards from my house. No danger to us. The main road above us is flooded in three places within a mile of home.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2019)

This is how it is at the Drago household.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And you cycled where today??


Used to cycle to/from work and then be outside in worse.

Off the bike/quad until the end of next month at the earliest, so no-where.


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I've occasionally thought about splurging on a motorhome with some of my inheritance. They are pretty expensive for a half decent one though and scared I wouldn't use it enough to justify the cost of purchase and maintaining. It's the fact that, as you say when you get a decent spell of weather you can just set off when you feel like it that is tempting.


Wouldn't actually cost that much.
You can get a really nice Motorhome for around £25000. Use it regularly over 5 years and flog it for £ 20000.
Cheap, convenient holidays.
Plus, it's a lot of fun being able to go away at the drop of a hat.
You don't even need to spend that much.
My current set up owes me £8000 and I intend to keep it another 4 years, when I'll probably get around £4000 back on it.



What's not to like?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Used to cycle to/from work and then be outside in worse.
> 
> Off the bike/quad until the end of next month at the earliest, so no-where.


I used to go out in worse. Along the Wirral sea front every morning at 07.00 right through winter.
But I was only 21 then


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I used to go out in worse. Along the Wirral sea front every morning at 07.00 right through winter.
> But I was only 21 then


I'd have been twice your age, at the time, and still doing it. Earlier than 07:00 as well.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranPa


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2019)

Night Cletus.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Cletus.


Night Taylor


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2019)

Morning everyone.  It may be 4.45 but I feel surprisingly refreshed. Slept well if not as long as I would like.

Today we head off for a short break with good friends to Richmond, Yorkshire. We are going to Books and Boots which is a walking festival with guided walks of varying difficulty. There are a small number of literary events in the evenings.

For a walking break the forecast couldn't be much worse!!

Weighed myself. Mistake!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2019)

After the upgrade I thought there is a daft number of sub forums. By chance I discovered one can ignore these.

I now have 19 forums on view and 34 ignored! Unsure what this tells me?


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2019)

Morning gang. Dark and bleh here at the moment.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning gang. Dark and bleh here at the moment.


That's what Ranulph Fiennes said when he led the expedition to explore the uncharted interior of my Y fronts.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> That's what Ranulph Fiennes said when he led the expedition to explore the uncharted interior of my Y fronts.




They aren't bleh they are


----------



## roadrash (30 Sep 2019)

morning , a bit chilly at wigan pier this morning, are you speaking from experience @welsh dragon


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2019)

Morning all.

Off on the Monday trek to LIDL & ALDI in Bideford this morning. Woohoo!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Off on the Monday trek to LIDL & ALDI in Bideford this morning. Woohoo!



Can we get an update on whether the ALDI cycle offer is worth visiting?


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> morning , a bit chilly at wigan pier this morning, are you speaking from experience @welsh dragon



God no.


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Can we get an update on whether the ALDI cycle offer is worth visiting?


I'll do my best. 👍


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2019)

Do what I do. Buy it all up, shove it on Ebay, and let the profit roll in.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2019)

Morning. Just a walk this morning as I need some rest days I think. Bloomin nippy up here but blue sky and sun is out now. Getting really autumnal now. Trees are turning and dropping their leaves and the conkers are falling.


----------



## GM (30 Sep 2019)

Morning all. Looks like a fine morning here in the capital, so give the 🐶 a good long walk and run before it rains this afternoon. Missing getting out on the 🚲, it's been 2 weeks since the last ride


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2019)

Morning all. My body has risen but I think my head is still in bed . I feel knackered today after a weekend of doing nothing. Watched the UCI yesterday......140+miles in that weather, no thank you. I would rather do 20 miles wearing a pair of Welshy's bloomers (or maybe not)
I will try my new steed out this morning, just a 10/15 miler as I really dont feel like it.
I am then going to Aldi as I need an autumn type top......Decathlon have some decent ones but they are white or black, not very exciting colours.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Just a walk this morning as I need some rest days I think. Bloomin nippy up here but blue sky and sun is out now. Getting really autumnal now. Trees are turning and dropping their leaves and the conkers are falling.


Its no good if your conkers are falling


----------



## derrick (30 Sep 2019)

Booked another week in Gerona, This time we are going up the mountains on the bikes. so looking forward to this.


----------



## Paulus (30 Sep 2019)

Morning all, late on parade this morning, although I have been awake since 6am. The dog has been out, boiled eggs and toast just eaten for breakfast, so I am now ready for the rest of the day. The sun is out at the moment, so one of the bikes is coming out and a few miles will be put in the legs before stopping at the Mitre on the way home for a pint or three.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2019)

Got a new text message tone for the dumb phone. Its Frank Drebin saying "Nice beaver".


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2019)

ALDI had some waterproof socks and some merino base layer tops in stock today' plus the usual lights, stands, Muc Off etc.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> ALDI had some waterproof socks and some merino base layer tops in stock today' plus the usual lights, stands, Muc Off etc.


We have an Aldi nearing completion. Due to open on 10th October. Looks a decent size so hoping it has some decent offers occasionally too.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2019)

I’ve just sent away for one of these weighted blankets to see if I can maybe sleep better using it. Maybe a gimmick, but they seem to get decent reviews.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Got a new text message tone for the dumb phone. Its Frank Drebin saying "Nice beaver".


We had a friend (moved away years ago)......a naive and very nice girl whos surname is Beaver. Out with a mixed group of friends she saw a tee shirt with the logo "I enjoy beaver diving". She was going to buy it until one of the group had a quiet word with her.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2019)

I'm just back from a ride to a new old place, Granny Smiths in Cosby closed down earlier in the year, I rode past a few weeks ago and noticed it had reopened as the Cook In The Nook, so this morning I made it my coffee stop, counter in a different place but other wise very similar to how it was. 55 miles done, and cold enough first thing to need my winter jacket though I was too warm on the way back. I noticed when I got back that this ride had rolled my miles for this year over 4000, which is about 6 - 8 weeks earlier than I've usually reached this mileage in previous years.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> ALDI had some waterproof socks and some merino base layer tops in stock today' plus the usual lights, stands, Muc Off etc.


Just been. Got a jacket which is fine for autumn and a set of lights £2.99...... cheaper than new batteries and will go to Majorca with me in 2 weeks


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just sent away for one of these weighted blankets to see if I can maybe sleep better using it. Maybe a gimmick, but they seem to get decent reviews.


Never heard of them. Weighted blanket?? Why dont you just get a big fat bloke??
Or maybe not


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2019)

I hate Dr's.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate Dr's.



Wot appened?


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2019)

Welshie at the Doctors earlier today..


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=beqdxDlNnVs


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate Dr's.


Tell me all about it.
Where did he put his stethascope?
Were his hands cold?
You can tell me in confidence, no one else will ever know.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> Wot appened?





Dave7 said:


> Tell me all about it.
> Where did he put his stethascope?
> Were his hands cold?
> You can tell me in confidence, no one else will ever know.




I had an appointment for 1 PM. The computer didn't have me down at all. Then the receptionist said they could get me in for an appointment 10 minutes later which I took. One and a half hours later I am still waiting like an idiot. Apparently the computer didn't recognise me again.pfffsss finally got to see the nurse after nearly 2 hours I was in with the nurse for literally 5 minutes. What a load of bollax. Never again.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Welshie at the Doctors earlier today..
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=beqdxDlNnVs



Years ago I went to the (female) Doctor as I literally had a pain in the a**e......I expected a prescription of some kind. Imagine my horror when she put a rubber glove on and told me to drop my pants. I vividly remember her saying "now you need to relax or this will hurt". Yeah, right, relax while you shove your hand up my bum
Anyway, whatever she did worked.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I had an appointment for 1 PM. The computer didn't have me down at all. Then the receptionist said they could get me in for an appointment 10 minutes later which I took. One and a half hours later I am still waiting like an idiot. Apparently the computer didn't recognise me again.pfffsss finally got to see the nurse after nearly 2 hours I was in with the nurse for literally 5 minutes. What a load of bollax. Never again.


So are we going to get a clue about what it was for?
And why do you need a Doctor when you have so many on here who can diagnose the problem


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I had an appointment for 1 PM. The computer didn't have me down at all. Then the receptionist said they could get me in for an appointment 10 minutes later which I took. One and a half hours later I am still waiting like an idiot. Apparently the computer didn't recognise me again.pfffsss finally got to see the nurse after nearly 2 hours I was in with the nurse for literally 5 minutes. What a load of bollax. Never again.



with the one my Good Lady uses, the one I left, they hand out appointments at 08:30 and 12:30 not at any other time, so you get a queue form at those times and they only hand out a set number of appointments and once those have gone they hand out no more so you could queue and not get one.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> with the one my Good Lasy uses, the one I left, they hand out appointments at 08:30 and 12:30 not at any other time, so you get a queue form at those times and they only hand out a set number of appointments and once those have gone they hand out no more so you could queue and not get one.




I booked the appointment 2 weeks in advance.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So are we going to get a clue about what it was for?
> And why do you need a Doctor when you have so many on here who can diagnose the problem




No chance. But I am not ill.  you lot can go forth and multiply.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I booked the appointment 2 weeks in advance.



That in its self is a disgrace, but sounds about par for the course, I've dealt with doctors a lot recently and though the doctors themselves are fine some of the support staff, receptionists and the like, are terrible.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> That in its self is a disgrace, but sounds about par for the course, I've dealt with doctors a lot recently and though the doctors themselves are fine some of the support staff, receptionists and the like, are terrible.




It's a complete shambles. Good job I very rarely have to go to the Dr's. The last time was around 5 years ago.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's a complete shambles. Good job I very rarely have to go to the Dr's. The last time was around 5 years ago.



I rarely go for myself, but I've done a lot of doctors and hospital visits over the last 2-3 years with my Good Lady having health problems.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2019)

It's


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2019)

Torrential rain here.


----------



## Paulus (30 Sep 2019)

Good evening all, just booked a couple of tickets for the London 6 day track racing event at the London Velodrome in October. It may be the last chance to watch Mark Cavendish on a bike. 
Also, the old codgers group of ex train drivers are going to meet up next month to walk across the o2 roof so I have booked a place. It will probably end up as a good drink up reminiscing about the old days.🍺🍺


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2019)

Going to watch Rocky Balboa in bed at 2100hrs.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I rarely go for myself, but I've done a lot of doctors...


What, murdered them or s*****d them?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Torrential rain here.


here also...........lashing down. When we had the caravan it was sort of nice sitting in with a nice whisky while listening to the rain on the roof. Well I am in the conservatory right now, with a whisky, fire on and its nice


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> here also...........lashing down. When we had the caravan it was sort of nice sitting in with a nice whisky while listening to the rain on the roof. Well I am in the conservatory right now, with a whisky, fire on and its nice




I have a small fire going here as well.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Good evening all, just booked a couple of tickets for the London 6 day track racing event at the London Velodrome in October. It may be the last chance to watch Mark Cavendish on a bike.
> Also, the old codgers group of ex train drivers are going to meet up next month to walk across the o2 roof so I have booked a place. It will probably end up as a good drink up reminiscing about the old days.🍺🍺


My job was working on height safety. I walked on many high level roofs in London. I always felt like a Mary Poppins character looking down on everyone


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a small fire going here as well.


I have a fire in my heart every time I think of your bloomers. The very thought keeps me warm


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Going to watch Rocky Balboa in bed at 2100hrs.


Perv. 😳
Hidden surveillance camera?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have a fire in my heart every time I think of your bloomers. The very thought keeps me warm




What a charmer.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2019)

I'm a wonderin...


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Good evening all, just booked a couple of tickets for the London 6 day track racing event at the London Velodrome in October. It may be the last chance to watch Mark Cavendish on a bike.
> Also, the old codgers group of ex train drivers are going to meet up next month to walk across the o2 roof so I have booked a place. It will probably end up as a good drink up reminiscing about the old days.🍺🍺


Down 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O-KrzEeh5R4


----------



## gavroche (30 Sep 2019)

It has been raining all afternoon here so glad I went for a ride this morning, only 15 miles but better than none.


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'm a wonderin...


You are Dion...... AICMFP


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2019)

Who's hiding the thread.

And, will @Dave7 still be in possession of hiss passport, when required?


----------



## GM (30 Sep 2019)

Paulus said:


> Good evening all, just booked a couple of tickets for the London 6 day track racing event at the London Velodrome in October. It may be the last chance to watch Mark Cavendish on a bike.
> Also, the old codgers group of ex train drivers are going to meet up next month to walk across the o2 roof so I have booked a place. It will probably end up as a good drink up reminiscing about the old days.🍺🍺




We did the o2 roof walk a couple of years ago on my birthday, I think the best time to go is just before it gets dark. It's good fun!


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2019)

I was at the O2 in June and took the time to nosey around. It was only intended to last 20 years, and it shows. Cable ties holding it together in places!


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2019)

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.


Night Mary Jo


----------



## numbnuts (1 Oct 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2019)

Morning folks.  . Guess what. It's again.


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who's hiding the thread.
> 
> And, will @Dave7 still be in possession of hiss passport, when required?


Passport safely stashed on top of my case


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2019)

Morning all. Well we made it through another night 
A soggy dark day is in store for us.
Today is my good deed day.......I am picking Mrs Ds elderly aunt up (and thats elderly compared to me!!!) ......taking her to 2 appointmeñs then home again.
Not sure what the afternoon offers. I await in trepidation


----------



## Paulus (1 Oct 2019)

Morning all, it's not raining yet, the sun is shining but this is only a couple of hours temporary grace before the wet stuff sets in for the day.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2019)

Good morning. I'm sat in the local Costa. Mrs P is still snoring......sleeping and I'm on the search for sandwiches for today's walk. It's and we have 8 miles to do!!

If anyone is bored today here's a crafting idea:


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2019)

I see there was a shooting up @PeteXXX's end last night.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I see there was a shooting up @PeteXXX's end last night.


That'll sort his piles out.🤣


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I see there was a shooting up @PeteXXX's end last night.





Dirk said:


> That'll sort his piles out.🤣


Handily, that's next to a doctor's surgery 👍🏼


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> That'll sort his piles out.🤣


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2019)

Undecided whether to go away for 5 nights from Wednesday. Weather looks a bit iffy, but the forecast for the rest of the month looks worse. Thinking of going to Porlock/Dunster area as it's not too far away. Caravan is ready to go - just got to pack clothes and food then hitch up.
Haven't booked anything yet, but there's a site we know will be available.
What do you reckon?
In the words of The Clash - 'Should I stay, or should I go?'


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Oct 2019)

Gawd above - what a foul day. Lovely Wife has decided to go and work today so I'm now hacked off with the weather and I'm (pathetically) lonely.

I have forgotten what my bike looks like and am even wondering if I'm a cyclist anymore. 🚴‍♂️ 😟


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Passport safely stashed on top of my case


There now, maybe. Where will it be when needed though?


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Undecided whether to go away for 5 nights from Wednesday. Weather looks a bit iffy, but the forecast for the rest of the month looks worse. Thinking of going to Porlock/Dunster area as it's not too far away. Caravan is ready to go - just got to pack clothes and food then hitch up.
> Haven't booked anything yet, but there's a site we know will be available.
> What do you reckon?
> In the words of The Clash - 'Should I stay, or should I go?'


Well in the Words of Richie,

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PlSERkcLk4Y


----------



## GM (1 Oct 2019)

Morning all. The only exciting things today are, picking up my tablets and having a haircut.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2019)

The chemist does haircuts?


----------



## Paulus (1 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> In the words of The Clash - 'Should I stay, or should I go?'



Go, you can always pack up and come home again


----------



## numbnuts (1 Oct 2019)

Picked up my tablets without geting wet, now waiting for the Hermes man/woman to arrive knowing them it could be a long wait


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Well we made it through another night
> A soggy dark day is in store for us.
> Today is my good deed day.......I am picking Mrs Ds elderly aunt up (and thats elderly compared to me!!!) ......taking her to 2 appointmeñs then home again.
> Not sure what the afternoon offers. I await in trepidation


Age is all relative, just like your relative.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> The chemist does haircuts?




It's called diversifying. Haemorrhoid cream and a haircut at the same time. Kerching


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I see there was a shooting up @PeteXXX's end last night.


T'would appear to be  ~This~


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> There now, maybe. Where will it be when needed though?


Now that, sir, is a very good question.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's called diversifying. Haemorrhoid cream and a haircut at the same time. Kerching


Maybe its the other way round and its the hairdresser selling dodgy Ees and viagra.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe its the other way round and its the hairdresser selling dodgy Ees and viagra.


The last time I went to the hairdresser they asked me if I wanted something for my weak end, I told them I was working so didn't bother.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> T'would appear to be  ~This~


That it Pete. My sources in the Sweeney tell me some villains had at a local wide boy with a shooter.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> The last time I went to the hairdresser they asked me if I wanted something for my weak end, I told them I was working so didn't bother.


Now something for the weekend is (you choose) Johnnies, rubbers, condoms, etc.
Something for the weak end could be Imodium Instant or a cork.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> That it Pete. My sources in the Sweeney tell me some villains had at a local wide boy with a shooter.


Could you put that in English please (as against Sweeney isms)


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now something for the weekend is (you choose) Johnnies, rubbers, condoms, etc.
> Something for the weak end could be Imodium Instant or a cork.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Could you put that in English please (as against Sweeney isms



My chums in her majesty's constabulary have informed me that a gun toting hoodlum have shot another hoodlum. What is known to inside as a sheet on sheet incident. The constables are seeking the offender in order to reward him for his vigilantism with a book token or certificate.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> My chums in her majesty's constabulary have informed me that a gun toting hoodlum have shot another hoodlum. What is known to inside as a sheet on sheet incident. The constables are seeking the offender in order to reward him for his vigilantism with a book token or certificate.


Is that a mis-spelling? Should "sheet on sheet" be "sh*t on sh*t"?


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2019)

We've decided to go tomorrow.
Stopping not too far from Dunster at an off grid site. Hope we get a little bit of sunshine over the next 5 days to keep my battery topped up!
Woods Bar in Dulverton on Thursday.
Fish and Chips at the Bottom Ship in Porlock on Friday.
Ship Inn at the old harbour in Minehead on Saturday.
Lunch at the Rest and be Thankful in Wheddon Cross on Sunday.
The Bell at Watchet on Monday.
Back home on Tuesday.
We might fit a bit of doggie walking and sightseeing in as well.......


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2019)

Sheet is a polite way of saying s@#t.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Oct 2019)

I hate Hermes.........


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I hate Hermes.........




Oops.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I hate Hermes.........


Think a lot is down to now good your local driver is. Quite good here. Always get a tracking email with a 2 hour window and they are always spot on.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Think a lot is down to now good your local driver is. Quite good here. Always get a tracking email with a 2 hour window and they are always spot on.


Hermes are good here. If we're not in they just leave parcels on the doorstep.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I hate Hermes.........


Me too, but antibiotics should clear it up in no time.


----------



## GM (1 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Think a lot is down to now good your local driver is. Quite good here. Always get a tracking email with a 2 hour window and they are always spot on.




Quit right Mo, our local driver used to go to school with my boy.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Quit right Mo, our local driver used to go to school with my boy.


Even though he was 41.


----------



## GM (1 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Even though he was 41.





No, he's only 30, and not a bad lad!


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2019)

Does he start sweating when a BBC helicopter flies over?


----------



## GM (1 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Does he start sweating when a BBC helicopter flies over?




 huh, I should have said, he was in the same class as my boy


----------



## GM (1 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> huh, I should have said, he was in the same class as my boy




oooh, BTW it's the same school that our very own Paulus went to.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Sheet is a polite way of saying s@#t.


Nothing to do with copying everything from one sheet, of paper, to another then?


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Passport safely stashed on top of my case


Coming soon - new thread titled "Does anybody know where I left my case?"


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Coming soon - new thread titled "Does anybody know where I left my case?"


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2019)

Wet walk today. Check the footpath!!!


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Wet walk today.* Check the footpath!!!*
> 
> View attachment 487439
> 
> ...


You can still see it!


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night Elle May


----------



## aferris2 (2 Oct 2019)

Morning all


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2019)

Brrrrrr it's a cold start to the day.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2019)

I'm sat in a Richmond Costa watching the sunrise........not something you can say everyday. Mrs P still asleep and I needed to get up and about.

Today we have a 7.5 mile guided walk with a conservation ranger. Sadly we have to go home tonight. Despite living in York for four years I'd never been to this area before. It's beautiful. And the cycling is just WOW! I'm coming back with a bike in the spring.

The weather looks glorious for today.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

I have risen!

Muttley walked. You can tell it's a chilly morning as every second car is driving about all misted up with the driver invisible to the observer. Strangely, I saw an Audi that wasn't misted up, being driven at a sensible speed - one can only conclude that it was stolen!

Hossy appt with the consultant late pm.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Quit right Mo, our local driver used to go to school with my boy.


Which was quite strange as he was 42 yrs old at the time.
Edit.
Drago.
I was a bit slow with that one.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Coming soon - new thread titled "Does anybody know where I left my case?"


I know exactly where my case is thank you.
Its under my passport


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

G


welsh dragon said:


>


Go on, laugh at me. Just because I'm male and lost a small passport.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Which was quite strange as he was 42 yrs old at the time.
> Edit.
> Drago.
> I was a bit slow with that one.


Its groundhog day!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Wet walk today. Check the footpath!!!
> 
> View attachment 487439
> 
> ...


Is that a pair of womens knickers in your right hand ?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm sat in a Richmond Costa watching the sunrise........not something you can say everyday. Mrs P still asleep and I needed to get up and about.
> 
> Today we have a 7.5 mile guided walk with a conservation ranger. Sadly we have to go home tonight. Despite living in York for four years I'd never been to this area before. It's beautiful. And the cycling is just WOW! I'm coming back with a bike in the spring.
> 
> The weather looks glorious for today.


Remind me again.......what area is that. It looks nice.
I know you say Richmond but I dont know where that is.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> G
> 
> Go on, laugh at me. Just because I'm male and lost a small passport.


It could be fun......again


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2019)

Mornin' all. 
Hitching up in a couple of hours and towing up to Dunster.
Booked a week on Dartmoor at the start of next month, for my birthday, and a week near Tintagel over Christmas. That'll be it for this year - I'm afraid I'll only have managed 108 nights away - must try harder next year!


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

Hey, I've noticed something...

Jean Luc picard:



PaulSB said:


> View attachment 487439



Paul SB:


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
To quote a certain welsh woman Brrrr. Got up at 07.00 and put c/heating on. There was frost on the lower roof .
Golf today, the course will be soggy. I play bad enough when its warm and dry.
I prepared a fresh pineapple last night and breckie will be porrige with chunks of pineapple.....yummy.
See you all later.


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Remind me again.......what area is that. It looks nice.
> I know you say Richmond but I dont know where that is.



Its the same here  morning folks


----------



## screenman (2 Oct 2019)

Phew, it is hot here beside the pool.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

screenman said:


> Phew, it is hot here beside the pool.


Of lava?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2019)

This is my kind of heating


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> To quote a certain welsh woman Brrrr. Got up at 07.00 and put c/heating on. There was frost on the lower roof .
> See you all later.



I notice my feet are cold this morning, I recon it won't be long and I'll have to put the heating on, for now, where's my socks.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I prepared a fresh pineapple last night and breckie will be porrige with chunks of pineapple.....yummy.


As I was wandering along on my early walk, I was actually trying to think of something sweet to put in my porridge instead of sugar. That's an idea, thanks.


----------



## Mart44 (2 Oct 2019)

Good morning - Dry but colder today. I'll be going on a U3A walk soon. I feel I ought to stay put in view of the fact Mrs Mart44 isn't well but she said I should go ..so I will. Phone numbers are in place.


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - Dry but colder today. I'll be going on a U3A walk soon. I feel I ought to stay put in view of the fact Mrs Mart44 isn't well but she said I should go ..so I will. Phone numbers are in place.



Always a difficult one that one, you shouldn't go but want to go, then she says go and you go, but feel guilty for going.


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> As I was wandering along on my early walk, I was actually trying to think of something sweet to put in my porridge instead of sugar. That's an idea, thanks.


I put a spoonful of homemade jam in my porridge.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> As I was wandering along on my early walk, I was actually trying to think of something sweet to put in my porridge instead of sugar. That's an idea, thanks.


I normally put honey, blueberries or a bit of both. Nicer than sugar, imo of course.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> I put a spoonful of homemade jam in my porridge.


A throw back to school......semolina with jam


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

Heating isnt on yet, though I had the fire going last night. The waterbed heater is also on, making bed toasty warm.


----------



## GM (2 Oct 2019)

Morning all. Had a little shopping spree in Aldi yesterday. Apart from buying a couple of cycling bits, for all you wine lovers I can recommend their 
Finca La Pampa Malbec 2017, one the nicest wines I've had for a long while 🍷


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2019)

Morning all, been out with the dog for a couple of hours, washing done and out on the line, and breakfast eaten. Now going out on the bike for a couple of hours, stopping at Tesco in Potters Bar on the way back to buy some of MrsP's favourite tea which is on offer. Thompsons Tea.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm sat in a Richmond Costa watching the sunrise........not something you can say everyday. Mrs P still asleep and I needed to get up and about.
> 
> Today we have a 7.5 mile guided walk with a conservation ranger. Sadly we have to go home tonight. Despite living in York for four years I'd never been to this area before. It's beautiful. And the cycling is just WOW! I'm coming back with a bike in the spring.
> 
> The weather looks glorious for today.


Here's a thought/something to think about.

I've ridden a bike within the City walls of York, wearing nowt but a pair of trainers. In broad daylight.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

Were the trainers hiding your nadger?


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Were the trainers hiding your nadger?


Saving my soles.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

So you were doing the elephant walk - or ride - the whole time?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2019)

Afternoon. Back from town
I needed some milk and I had to post something to a friend of mine. Nice afternoon here


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2019)

The Eagle has landed - nice views over Exmoor. 





Beer's OK too.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed - nice views over Exmoor.
> View attachment 487507
> 
> Beer's OK too.
> View attachment 487508




Nice views Inside the pub as well.


----------



## gavroche (2 Oct 2019)

Back from school and waiting for plumber to come and replace toilet cistern. Can't take Molly for a walk until he's been, hopefully today.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Always a difficult one that one, you shouldn't go but want to go, then she says go and you go, but feel guilty for going.


I told Mrs D I wanted/needed to go back to Majorca for some cycling. She said "I dont want to fly again, why dont you ask your mate". Fine, asked my mate and booked it. A week later I was getting "I wish I hadn't said that now". Too late now, we fly next week.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Here's a thought/something to think about.
> 
> I've ridden a bike within the City walls of York, wearing nowt but a pair of trainers. In broad daylight.


Photos or it didnt happen


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed -[N¤ nice views over Exmoor. [/B]
> View attachment 487507
> 
> Beer's OK too.
> View attachment 487508


Thought you said you were going to Dartmoor!


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

I thought he was going up Roger Moore?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I thought he was going up Roger Moore?


I thought of several responses then decided I would rather stay a member of CC


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thought you said you were going to Dartmoor!


That's next month. 😉


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2019)

Who is going up Roger Moore? And more importantly why?


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Who is going up Roger Moore? And more importantly why?


It's like doing a Marylin, oniy not as high.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Who is going up Roger Moore? And more importantly why?


Dont go there. You are a sweet young welsh woman and should not be subjected to such discussions.


----------



## screenman (2 Oct 2019)

Sitting outside in the dark enjoying a lovely meal and some serious rehydration.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2019)

screenman said:


> Sitting outside in the dark enjoying a lovely meal and some serious rehydration.


You wouldn’t be sitting outside here......it’s freezing!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Remind me again.......what area is that. It looks nice.
> I know you say Richmond but I dont know where that is.



It's Richmond in North Yorkshire Dave. It's very beautiful, has great cycling and walking and is quiet. Highly recommended.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont go there. You are a sweet young welsh woman and should not be subjected to such discussions.


She's not you know.

On one of those parts, I'll not sat which.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> You wouldn’t be sitting outside here......it’s freezing!


He'd be "chillin" outside here then. Which is what he's doing there.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

Been beaten up by the consultant.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Been beaten up by the consultant.


At least they could treat your injuries.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Always a difficult one that one, you shouldn't go but want to go, then she says go and you go, but feel guilty for going.



Oh I know that feeling.


----------



## Mart44 (2 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Always a difficult one that one, you shouldn't go but want to go, then she says go and you go, but feel guilty for going.


Yes, that's just how it was ..but still, I went on the walk and all was OK when I got back. I can shrug off the guilt feeling of going out now.


----------



## gavroche (2 Oct 2019)

Plumber came,did job in minutes and made me £45 lighter, took Molly on the beach for a run and by the time I finished all that, light was fading so had to cancel the ride I was going to do. Forecast for rest of the week not so good .


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2019)

We've been away at the Books and Boots Festival which I'm very, very happy to recommend. It's a little chaotic and disorganized in a friendly amateur sort of way. Everything is done by volunteers. The emphasis is on walking, the books bit is some low key talks by local authors. We've had a great time and will probably go back for the full week next year.

If you like Yorkshire and walking - go!!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2019)

In other news I've been waiting for an angiogram to check the success or otherwise of my operation earlier this year.

I got a phone call today saying I have pre-op on Friday and, subject to the pre-op, I'm booked for the angiogram next Friday.

Big decision lays ahead. I'll find out the dangers on Friday then I have to chose if I want the angiogram or not. We are talking camera in the brain here!!!

I really don't like this.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> In other news I've been waiting for an angiogram to check the success or otherwise of my operation earlier this year.
> 
> I got a phone call today saying I have pre-op on Friday and, subject to the pre-op, I'm booked for the angiogram next Friday.
> 
> ...


Good luck. Health problems scare me the older I get. Hospitals aren’t my favourite place.......don’t suppose anyone likes them.


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2019)

Chillin' out in the van with a beer and a book, with Classic FM on in the background.
Just put the fire on for the first time since the end of February - it's roasty toasty in 'ere! 🤒


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> In other news I've been waiting for an angiogram to check the success or otherwise of my operation earlier this year.
> 
> I got a phone call today saying I have pre-op on Friday and, subject to the pre-op, I'm booked for the angiogram next Friday.
> 
> ...



I've had one. Not nice, but pretty routine for them. They went in through my wrist.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's like doing a Marylin, oniy not as high.



It's like doing a Marianne Faithfull.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> In other news I've been waiting for an angiogram to check the success or otherwise of my operation earlier this year.
> 
> I got a phone call today saying I have pre-op on Friday and, subject to the pre-op, I'm booked for the angiogram next Friday.
> 
> ...


Isn't this where they dye your bood, to get it to show up better on the images.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont go there. You are a sweet young welsh woman and should not be subjected to such discussions.


She's not you know. You got part of that wrong.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> In other news I've been waiting for an angiogram to check the success or otherwise of my operation earlier this year.
> 
> I got a phone call today saying I have pre-op on Friday and, subject to the pre-op, I'm booked for the angiogram next Friday.
> 
> ...


Dont know what to say here. When the big C came calling on me I had no choice so it was the op (4 as it turned out).
You have a difficult choice. I know what I think you should do but its not for me to suggest.
Thinking of you.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Isn't this where they dye your bood, to get it to show up better on the images.


There are variations on the theme, but that's pretty much it. I had the camera in my wrist as well for good measure, all the way down to dynarod my heart. Nice. 






Not.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> She's not you know. You got part of that wrong.


 She is sweet, she is young(ish) and she is welsh(ish). She can do no wrong


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> There are variations on the theme, but that's pretty much it. I had the camera in my wrist as well for good measure, all the way down to dynarod my heart. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had the CAT & MRI versions of this. To check the brain.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I've had one. Not nice, but pretty routine for them. They went in through my wrist.



Can I ask where they were looking Drago? I've had one for the heart which I was fully conscious for. Another in my brain which I knew nothing about as it was life threatening.

This one in the brain I have to consent to and frankly I'm bricking it already.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Isn't this where they dye your bood, to get it to show up better on the images.



The blood is dyed and a camera inserted in the brain via an artery!


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Can I ask where they were looking Drago? I've had one for the heart which I was fully conscious for. Another in my brain which I knew nothing about as it was life threatening.
> 
> This one in the brain I have to consent to and frankly I'm bricking it already.



My ticker. I asked to be knocked out but they wanted me awake and talking to them.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> My ticker. I asked to be knocked out but they wanted me awake and talking to them.



Yep, did that to me when they looked in my heart. Feckin hurt!


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> She's not you know. You got part of that wrong.


He got three parts of it wrong......


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> I've had the CAT & MRI versions of this. To check the brain.


Did they find one?


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Did they find one?


Ay, and again in recent years.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Get another chance to look summat like this tomorrow, for 24 hours.




That's not a previous photo of me, and they glue them in place.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranPa


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2019)

Morning  Had my coffee. Will be a brisk walk to try and stay warm I think. Car windscreens over the road covered in frost for the first time.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2019)

Morning.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2019)

Not as cold as yesterday but still cold!!!!
Out early for golf but I really dont feel like moving. Watched the footy last night and had a few drinks.......now wishing I hadnt.
Hopefully a shave & shower will sort me out.
See you later, have a good day.


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2019)

Good morning.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2019)

I have risen!

Muttley walked. Heavy frost which most of the workies seem unwilling to clear from their car before driving to work. Physio at half ten.


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I've had one. Not nice, but pretty routine for them. They went in through my wrist.



The last time I had an angiogram and stenting they went through my wrist, the first time they did it they went in the top of my thigh, I prefered it through the thigh.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2019)

Good morning world. First frost of the autumn this morning. My beans and courgettes will be a mess. A beautiful day ahead by the looks of it.

Haircut this morning. I've also women to fund a message from a friend suggesting lunch at a good cafe we know. Should be fun.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning world. First frost of the autumn this morning. My beans and courgettes will be a mess. A beautiful day ahead by the looks of it.
> 
> Haircut this morning. I've also women to fund a message from a friend suggesting lunch at a good cafe we know. Should be fun.



You've got to love auto suggestion. Please substitute ,"women" with "woken" and "fund" with "find"


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2019)




----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> My beans and courgettes will be a mess.


Euphemism alert!


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2019)

Reet, off out to t'physio.


----------



## Paulus (3 Oct 2019)

Morning all, the dog has been out, and the third mug of tea drunk. I shall be in the garden most of today tidying up and pulling the runner bean plants down as they have finished for the year.
PS. Another £50 win on the premium bonds


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, the dog has been out, and the third mug of tea drunk. I shall be in the garden most of today tidying up and pulling the runner bean plants down as they have finished for the year.
> PS. Another £50 win on the premium bonds




Lucky thing with the premium bonds. Well done


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2019)

Had a walk up to Gallox hill fort near Dunster this morning and found this magnificent Cauliflower fungus. Best i've ever seen!






Nipped down to Watchet for a nose around and then on to the Valiant Soldier Inn for a spot of lunch.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2019)

Chuffing ada. Physio thimks I have have previously undiagnosed sleep apnea, which can be dangerous at my advanced years. To the doctors tomorrow.


----------



## Paulus (3 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Chuffing ada. Physio thimks I have have previously undiagnosed sleep apnea, which can be dangerous at my advanced years. To the doctors tomorrow.


Blimey @Drago, It sounds like you need to look after yourself, you are starting to crack up.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Blimey @Drago, It sounds like you need to look after yourself, you are starting to crack up.


Too many steroids..........


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Too many steroids..........


Rrrrrrraaaarrrrrr! You wan't some!


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2019)

Afternoon


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Blimey @Drago, It sounds like you need to look after yourself, you are starting to crack up.




Only starting ?


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2019)

Out on my bike this morning, my regular Thursday ride to Hatton Locks, 54 miles, a tad chilly this morning, I had to wrap up a bit more than usual, base layer, gloves and overshoes had their first outing this Autumn, and I was wearing my winter jacket, It turned out to be a very pleasant ride.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Afternoon



Awright Mr Anderson. They've just been playing your band on the wireless.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2019)

32 miles done in a really cold wind. Feet up watching the athletics now.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2019)

Cold? I've been shorts and T shirt all day!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Cold? I've been shorts and T shirt all day!


I played golf in the nude today.
Have to say I was swinging quite well.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2019)

You're a swinger?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> You're a swinger?


Yes.....but in the cold I dont swing as much.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2019)

. Ican smell BS in here


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2019)

I don't swing. I can't, cos it drags on the ground and gets all scuffed up if I try.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I don't swing. I can't, cos it drags on the ground and gets all scuffed up if I try.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Cold? I've been shorts and T shirt all day!


Wimp I'm been in the nude all day


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . Ican smell BS in here


Now you have really upset me.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I played golf in the nude today.
> Have to say I was swinging quite well.


Wouldn't that be covered by _"behaviour likely to interfere with another players game"_?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't that be covered by _"behaviour likely to interfere with another players game"_?


Not if I dont strike his ball with it.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2019)

Yesterday was my birthday Happy Birthday To Me well the plan was for me to drive over to my sisters and brother-in-law for a meal.......so far so good, but I found out that the car battery was flat so couldn't go so we have rearranged it for Sunday.
In 68 years this is the first birthday I have spent on my own with no card or presents


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Yesterday was my birthday Happy Birthday To Me well the plan was for me to drive over to my sisters and brother-in-law for a meal.......so far so good, but I found out that the car battery was flat so couldn't go so we have rearranged it for Sunday.
> In 68 years this is the first birthday I have spent on my own with no card or presents
> View attachment 487631




Happy birthday for yesterday. You should have told us. We would have baked a cake and we would have eaten it as well of course.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday. You should have told us. We would have baked a cake and we would have eaten it as well of course.


Oh no you have just reminded me I didn't even have a cake


----------



## Paulus (3 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Cold? I've been shorts and T shirt all day!


Me too. Not cool enough for long trousers yet.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2019)

I reckon I can make it to December before the long trousers come out.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranPa


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2019)

I have risen first!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2019)

I'm here too. Good day to you all. It's raining again, raining............  Feels like there should be a song in there somewhere!!! So quite a lot planned for today. Jump in the car at 9.00 and collect hops for the allotment. Head off to RPH at 12.00 for my pre-op. Tonight we are going to Paul Heathcote's Bolton restaurant "The Northern" with seven friends for a meal and then to see "Beryl" at the Library Theatre. Loads of good reports on both so looking forward to this.

Need to get on the allotment today or tomorrow to do some work. Autumn is really setting in on m veggie patch.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2019)

Morning Captain Picard.


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, it's grey and windy outside. Meeting my son for a burrito lunchtime and then the other old codgers this evening for the weekly escape committee meeting. Ale will be imbibed, and possibly a curry afterwards.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2019)

Oh yes I also have the nerve-wracking process of jumping in to an eBay auction at the very last moment. Mrs P has found some Crown Green bowls she wants to buy. She feels I'm competent at this!!!!!


----------



## screenman (4 Oct 2019)

Another day in paradise, the sun is up and the sky is blue.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees, it's grey and windy outside.


And inside my Y fronts.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2019)

Good morning peeps. Gray, wet, windy ( just like dragos Y fronts).


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes I also have the nerve-wracking process of jumping in to an eBay auction at the very last moment. Mrs P has found some Crown Green bowls she wants to buy. She feels I'm competent at this!!!!!


Use a sniping app. Easy peasy!

Off to Porlock today and a walk down to Culbone church, then on to the Bottom Ship for fish and chips.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Use a sniping app. Easy peasy!
> 
> Off to Porlock today and a walk down to Culbone church, then on to the Bottom Ship for fish and chips.




That's cheating and not fair on others.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Use a sniping app. Easy peasy!
> 
> Off to Porlock today and a walk down to Culbone church, then on to the Bottom Ship for fish and chips.


 A what??


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2019)

good morning, a bit fresh here but dry, washing's out. weekly shop this morning, then I'm chauffeuring my Good Lady down the hair dresser's, free coffee and a gossip whilst I wait for her to have her hair done.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Oct 2019)

Morning


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes I also have the nerve-wracking process of jumping in to an eBay auction at the very last moment. Mrs P has found some Crown Green bowls she wants to buy. She feels I'm competent at this!!!!!


Competent at bidding on fleebay, or crown green bowling?
Edit, should read the post properly. Mrs P is the bowler. Doh


----------



## Lee_M (4 Oct 2019)

Morning all.

Cycle club committee meeting last night, so headache this morning! 

Father in law's 80th this week so we have all the old codgers around for lunch. At least it's pissing down so not missing something more interesting


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2019)

Yeah. Rock 'n Roll. Mrs P is now the proud owner of a set of Taylor's Crown Green Bowls!!! Mission accomplished. Mind you I am £39 poorer. They are in Preston so I'm hoping the seller will agree to me collecting from him. Heavy things to post out.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2019)

Morning all. A chill day today with not much planned.
Now here's a thing. I got a novel from the library. Its a 'new' book and I am first to read it. Page 3, someone goes to the chippy and buys a bag of chips for 30p**. I thought "hang about" that cant be right......and looked at the fly leaf. Published 1993 .
Anyway, this person finds a deep fried finger in the bag of chips!!!! In comes Detective Slider .
Edit.
** I remember 3 old pence (1p??) For a bag of chips and 6 old p for a fish.


----------



## GM (4 Oct 2019)

Morning all. This especially for Paul at 1.44.....


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. A chill day today with not much planned.
> Now here's a thing. I got a novel from the library. Its a 'new' book and I am first to read it. Page 3, someone goes to the chippy and buys a bag of chips for 30p**. I thought "hang about" that cant be right......and looked at the fly leaf. Published 1993 .
> Anyway, this person finds a deep fried finger in the bag of chips!!!! In comes Detective Slider .
> ** I remember 6 old pence (2p??) For a bag of chips.



I can go back to the mid 1960's and 4 old pence for a bag of chips, the same as my St Johns Ambulance subs at that time, if the old fella who ran it forgot to ask for the subs it was a bag of chips on the way home.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2019)

Doctors again. Going to ride across today and screw the pain.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> I can go back to the mid 1960's and 4 old pence for a bag of chips, the same as my St Johns Ambulance subs at that time, if the old fella who ran it forgot to ask for the subs it was a bag of chips on the way home.


Actually I just recalled.....it was 3 old pence for chips and 6 for a fish. I will edit that.


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning peeps. Gray, wet, windy ( just like dragos Y fronts).


🤢


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Actually I just recalled.....it was 3 old pence for chips and 6 for a fish. I will edit that.




Mr WD bought a bag of chips the other day. They cost £2.00 and that wasn't a large portion either. What a rip off. I don't even like chips that much.


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Actually I just recalled.....it was 3 old pence for chips and 6 for a fish. I will edit that.


My local chippy in about 1967 used to charge 6d for chips, no large or small portions, and 1shilling for regular Cod or Haddock


----------



## GM (4 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> My local chippy in about 1967 used to charge 6d for chips, no large or small portions, and 1shilling for regular Cod or Haddock




That reminds me, it's Fish Friday at Waitrose 20% off. A nice big lump of Cod loin for dinner


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> My local chippy in about 1967 used to charge 6d for chips, no large or small portions, and 1shilling for regular Cod or Haddock


I am going back to the mid 50s.
We got 9 old p pocket money which got us into the pictures and a large (4 oz) bag of sweets.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2019)

Who can remember the saturday morning flicks at the cinema?


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Who can remember the saturday morning flicks at the cinema?


I used to get 2/6 pocket money in 1967, which was the exact amount to go to the Saturday morning flicks. 6d each way on the bus, 1s to get in, and 6d for a hot dog with onions from the foyer. Happy days. Laurel and Hardy, and other silent films, Buck Rodgers, and the Lone Ranger.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Who can remember the saturday morning flicks at the cinema?


Sadly I do 
Hopalong Cassidy, Tom Mix, lash Larue. Running home, slapping my aris like I was on a horse..... .. ahh them were the days😊


----------



## Lee_M (4 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> That reminds me, it's Fish Friday at Waitrose 20% off. A nice big lump of Cod loin for dinner



Have cod got loins?


----------



## numbnuts (4 Oct 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Have cod got loins?


And fingers


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> I used to get 2/6 pocket money in 1967, which was the exact amount to go to the Saturday morning flicks. 6d each way on the bus, 1s to get in, and 6d for a hot dog with onions from the foyer. Happy days. Laurel and Hardy, and other silent films, Buck Rodgers, and the Lone Ranger.



You did better than I did, I got a shilling pocket money and had to save sixpence of it. I got a paper round when I was fourteen and got the princely some of fifteen shillings a week, but my Mum insisted I save five shillings of that.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> You did better than I did, I got a shilling pocket money and had to save sixpence of it. I got a paper round when I was fourteen and got the princely some of fifteen shillings a week, but my Mum insisted I save five shillings of that.


I got 12/6d and had to give some of that to my parents for 'keep'.......to learn the value of money


----------



## numbnuts (4 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I got 12/6d and had to give some of that to my parents for 'keep'.......to learn the value of money


I got 12/6d as well 65 papers a night 6 days a week


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2019)

Afternoon folks. A horrible day here. Lots of rain and standing water on the roads. Quite a bleh day to be honest


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2019)

Got to the doctors alive, despite a bus trying to overtake, realising he wasnt going to make it, and pulling back in on me. Screw complaining to the company - the footage will be burned off and sent to the transport commissioner, a copy to the companies managing director, and I'll get Mrs D to plaster it all over Facebook.

Unlike that cycling vigilante twit, the one who's a bus driver himself, I didn't bother shouting and screaming. It achieves nothing, and said vigilante twit keeps getting his teeth kicked in. Unlike him I have neither a small winky of Napoleon syndrome, so I'll let the footage do the talking.


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> A what??


Just go to Google App Store and search ' sniping ebay'.
You can download an app that allows you to put in the item on eBay that you are bidding for and it automatically enters a bid at the very last moment - you can set it up beforehand and go out and it will bid in your absence. I use them all the time and generally win what I'm bidding on.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2019)

Indeed, and it prevents you getting into a bidding war with days to go and stupidly inflating the price.


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2019)

Wet and windy out...........so we've gone to the Bottom Ship in Porlock.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Oct 2019)

We have as well


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm here too. Good day to you all. It's raining again, raining............  Feels like there should be a song in there somewhere!!! So quite a lot planned for today. Jump in the car at 9.00 and collect hops for the allotment. Head off to RPH at 12.00 for my pre-op. Tonight we are going to Paul Heathcote's Bolton restaurant "The Northern" with seven friends for a meal and then to see "Beryl" at the Library Theatre. Loads of good reports on both so looking forward to this.
> 
> Need to get on the allotment today or tomorrow to do some work. Autumn is really setting in on m veggie patch.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDtZYoTD0_o


----------



## Mart44 (4 Oct 2019)

Good day - Mrs Mart44 is feeling and sounding much better. This means I feel in a lighter mood too. It looks like steroids can work quickly and well.

It was too wet to go to the allotment this morning and looking too much like rain to risk the bike ride over to see my brother this afternoon ..so doing nothing but watching TV. I'm happy enough.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Indeed, and it prevents you getting into a bidding war with days to go and stupidly inflating the price.


Have a price set beforehand, and don't go above that. Unless you know you'll loose anyway.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Wet and windy out...........so we've gone to the Bottom Ship in Porlock.
> 
> View attachment 487695
> 
> ...


Why's the picture of the bar suffering from camra shake?


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why's the picture of the bar suffering from camra shake?


We had an earthquake.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2019)

But of a stalemate between me an Scottish Power.

Our electricity meter is wonky, not surprising as it's near on 60 years old. Scottish Power want to fit a smart meter, and i've told them to sodu offu, and they're saying I have to have one, and I'm saying they can kiss my hairy arriss. If the guy turns up with anything resembling a shart meter he simply won't get over the threshold.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> But of a stalemate between me an Scottish Power.
> 
> Our electricity meter is wonky, not surprising as it's near on 60 years old. Scottish Power want to fit a smart meter, and i've told them to sodu offu, and they're saying I have to have one, and I'm saying they can kiss my hairy arriss. If the guy turns up with anything resembling a shart meter he simply won't get over the threshold.


I don’t want one either. Don’t know why they are pushing them so hard. More bother than they’re worth. They aren’t going to save you money unless you turn things off/down and you can do that without one.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> But of a stalemate between me an Scottish Power.
> 
> Our electricity meter is wonky, not surprising as it's near on 60 years old. Scottish Power want to fit a smart meter, and i've told them to sodu offu, and they're saying I have to have one, and I'm saying they can kiss my hairy arriss. If the guy turns up with anything resembling a shart meter he simply won't get over the threshold.




I hate Scottish Power. If you have a smart meter Installed by them then go with another power company, the meter won't work with the new company. You will have to have their smart meter Installed.

Bulb are great.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t want one either. Don’t know why they are pushing them so hard. More bother than they’re worth. They aren’t going to save you money unless you turn things off/down and you can do that without one.


I have thought about one as we had a full, single story extension built 20+ years ago and the gas meter was relocated to the side garden. Can't recall why as its on the garage wall so could be inside (i think) but its a pain in the whatsit to read.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate Scottish Power. If you have a smart meter Installed by them then go with another power company, the meter won't work with the new company. You will have to have their smart meter Installed.
> 
> Bulb are great.


I thought the new type 2 smart meters were interchangeable with any company ??


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2019)

From the Gov.uk website...

"...but you can still say 'no' to having a smart meter installed."

And I've said no.

They tried to fob be off with a smart meter, but all the smart bits apparently switched off. And I said "no".

Even if they came round with a squad of Ukranian spetznatz and forcibly fitted one, they still won't be connecting it to my internet. No, no, no. no - get over it Scottish Power. I want you to employ meter readers to come and read them, keep human beings in jobs.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> But of a stalemate between me an Scottish Power.
> 
> Our electricity meter is wonky, not surprising as it's near on 60 years old. Scottish Power want to fit a smart meter, and i've told them to sodu offu, and they're saying I have to have one, and I'm saying they can kiss my hairy arriss. If the guy turns up with anything resembling a shart meter he simply won't get over the threshold.


I had a phone call from npower say that "we are in your area fitting smart meters" not in my place you ain't said I, she hung up.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2019)

I bought my own smart meter. You input the cost per kw, and it automatically detects the Kw that you use and then tells us how much we have spent per day. It does economy 7 night rate as well as whatever your day rate is.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2019)

Meant to tell you...a comedy moment when I was at the Doctors. 

The text message tone on my phone is Frank Drebin saying "nice beaver". I get so few text messages that I'd forgotten about it.

Sat in a Doctors waiting room full of nothing but women and Mrs D decides to send me a text message to see how I got on at the Doctors. "NICE BEAVER" said my phone to the incredulous assembled throng...


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t want one either. Don’t know why they are pushing them so hard. More bother than they’re worth. They aren’t going to save you money unless you turn things off/down and you can do that without one.


They don't save you money, they save the companies money. As they're designed to.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I bought my own smart meter. You input the cost per kw, and it automatically detects the Kw that you use and then tells us how much we have spent per day. It does economy 7 night rate as well as whatever your day rate is.



Have you got a link please?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2019)

A bit early today but hey ho there we go. I've had a brew and will soon attempt a snooze.  😴 😴

Went to see "Beryl" last night, the Maxine Peake play about Beryl Burton. It's totally brilliant and utterly bonkers in equal measure. A funny and emotional look at this great person's life and struggle to be the best. As a cyclist I could see how well the cast capture the essence of cycling. So many little things to recognise in myself, others and my club. Not least the cameraderie amongst cyclists. They understand everything we love. I was in stitches and shed a tear or two.

If you live close enough do go along. There are some matinees.

Hospital appointment went very well. Long story short the angiogram procedure is nowhere near as invasive as I believed. The risk factors are bruising to the groin and a 0.2% chance of a stroke. I can live with that. Also been promised the results on the day.

😴 time........


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2019)

Morning all.

Bit misty moisty here in the middle of Exmoor this morning.
Off to Tarr Steps and Dulverton this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> A bit early today but hey ho there we go. I've had a brew and will soon attempt a snooze.  😴 😴
> 
> Went to see "Beryl" last night, the Maxine Peake play about Beryl Burton. It's totally brilliant and utterly bonkers in equal measure. A funny and emotional look at this great person's life and struggle to be the best. As a cyclist I could see how well the cast capture the essence of cycling. So many little things to recognise in myself, others and my club. Not least the cameraderie amongst cyclists. They understand everything we love. I was in stitches and shed a tear or two.
> 
> ...


Would love to see that. Love the story and also like Maxine Peake. Wonder if it will come up this way. 

Glad the angiogram wasn't as bad as anticipated.

It's dull and dismal here. I had just sat down at the computer desk with a lovely steaming mug of coffee when my stupid cat decided to have a maddie, belted into the room and jumped up on the desk and knocked it flying everywhere. Wall cleaned and carpet blotted and wiped. Thankfully it's ancient anyway and has a pattern that hides marks. Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Have you got a link please?




Hi Paul. It was just a generic one bought off Amazon I think. I will have a look and get back to you


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2019)

Good morning peeps. Damp and dismal here. 

The GB rally is taking place round here this weekend. One of my grandsons will be a Marshall later today so he will get a good view of the cars as they go by.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi Paul. It was just a generic one bought off Amazon I think. I will have a look and get back to you




This is the one we have Paul


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2019)

Thanks @welsh dragon I'll have a proper look tonight.

Flu jab next stop. No doubt the wrinklies will be queuing out the door already


----------



## numbnuts (5 Oct 2019)

Morning all I'm in vertical mode.


----------



## Paulus (5 Oct 2019)

Morning all, I'm on my second mug of tea. The weather is grey, but rain is not forecast today.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2019)

I have risen!

Had a cuddly lay in with the delectable Mrs D. Labrwhore walked.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all I'm in vertical mode.


Morning glory?


----------



## gavroche (5 Oct 2019)

Bonjour. Had my croissant and will take Molly to the pet shop soon where they have a space where dogs can meet and exchange plaisanteries and runabout while their owners have a cup of tea/coffee and talk about their dogs.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Morning glory?


Happy days .....long gone


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2019)

Ah, the early morning elephant walk.


----------



## Mart44 (5 Oct 2019)

No plans for this morning but I'll probably ride over to see my brother this afternoon seeing as how I didn't go yesterday. It looked like rain so I stayed in. It didn't rain but I'll bet it would have done if I'd gone out (sod's law).

Family will be visiting later. I'll have to leave them to it if I go to see my brother.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2019)

I'm being dragged to Tesdaburyidls by Mrs D in a bit


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2019)

Am I allowed to report in at this late hour ??
As per my other thread I was woken at 0400 by the alarm going off.
Just got the 'fault' sorted and peace is restored........but I am totally knackered.
I cant go to bed during the day (unless I am ill) so will just slob around.


----------



## Lee_M (5 Oct 2019)

Afternoon all.

On the train from Chester to London today, paid for the first class upgrade, just to hear an old woman ranting constantly at her bloke, luckily I have my noise cancelling headphones.


Off to a works reunion. 25 years since the submarine command system I worked on went live.
Should be a laugh, catching up with people I've not seen since about 1993


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2019)

Tarr Steps.






Woods Bar





Enjoying a very nice pint of Dartmoor Ales 'Legend' ..........Thankyou very much - might have a couple more👍


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2019)

I am back after a nice lunch. Special Fish Tea. Generous plate of fish and chips, Turkish Delight home made ice cream and a drink for £9.85. Feet up with a coffee now. Athletics will be on soon.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back after a nice lunch. Special Fish Tea. Generous plate of fish and chips, Turkish Delight home made ice cream and a drink for £9.85. Feet up with a coffee now. Athletics will be on soon.


It's tough at the top, ain't it?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back after a nice lunch. Special Fish Tea. Generous plate of fish and chips, Turkish Delight home made ice cream and a drink for £9.85. Feet up with a coffee now. Athletics will be on soon.


A few questions if I may 
Is that a cup of fish tea ????
If its a meal, how can you have tea at lunchtime ??
I know you are a scotlanderer but even so there are standards you know


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A few questions if I may
> Is that a cup of fish tea ????
> If its a meal, how can you have tea at lunchtime ??
> I know you are a scotlanderer but even so there are standards you know


Think her day starts around the same time your alarm went off this morning. There'll be a slight time difference to allow for that.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2019)

Scroll down for special fish tea. Lol

http://www.allanwatercafe.co.uk/mainmenu.pdf


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2019)

Got dragged shopping, but Mrs D took pity and took me to TGI Friday for lunch. There's all these young oh so trendy types and then me, in my fifties, wearing shorts, Glock T shirt, and John Deere baseball cap, and chewing on my beard. Haven't felt so out of place since I accidentally went to that Save the Whale rally.

Still, the nosh was surprisingly good and I managed to eat rather a lot of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Got dragged shopping, but Mrs D took potted and took me to TGI Friday for lunch. There's all these young oh so trendy types and then me, in my fifties, wearing shorts, Glock T shirt, and John Deere baseball cap, and chewing on my beard. Haven't felt so out of place since I accidentally went to that Save the Whale rally.
> 
> Still, the nosh was surprisingly good and I managed to eat rather a lot of it.


Hope you didn’t get lifted with Mrs Drago taking pot! Lol.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2019)

I'm now out in the summer house, feet up, watching telly, log burner flaming merrily away. Nice.


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Scroll down for special fish tea. Lol
> 
> http://www.allanwatercafe.co.uk/mainmenu.pdf




Shame they're so far away, it looks like a good cafe, and I like the sound of the fish tea.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Shame they're so far away, it looks like a good cafe, and I like the sound of the fish tea.


It was lovely. I chose the Turkish Delight ice cream!


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Got dragged shopping, but Mrs D took pity and took me to TGI Friday for lunch. There's all these young oh so trendy types and then me, in my fifties, wearing shorts, Glock T shirt, and John Deere baseball cap, and chewing on my beard. Haven't felt so out of place since I accidentally went to that Save the Whale rally.
> 
> Still, the nosh was surprisingly good and I managed to eat rather a lot of it.



I went into a TGI Friday's once, colleagues leaving do, the food was nice, but I felt like the odd one out, and the lads were sinking booze like it was about to be banned, I finished my meal, wished the fella well and went home.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Shame they're so far away, it looks like a good cafe, and I like the sound of the fish tea.


If you were to set off now...


----------



## GM (5 Oct 2019)

I took my daughter when she was little to TGF once and only time, someone had lost their dentures under our table. Put us both off we and left double pronto!


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> I took my daughter when she was little to TGF once and only time, someone had lost their dentures under our table. Put us both off we and left double pronto!


Anything like TGI, mentioned above?


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> If you were to set off now...



I recon about a week and a half to two weeks.


----------



## GM (5 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> I recon about a week and a half to two weeks.




Ooops, I meant TGI


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Ooops, I meant TGI


Not after the fish tea then!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2019)

We are watching Trainspotting 2. I have no idea what this is about - other than sex, drugs and Viagra.

Think I'll get my kit ready for the morning.........


----------



## GM (5 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not after the fish tea then!




Funny enough I've just had a cold loin for the second night


----------



## GM (5 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We are watching Trainspotting 2. I have no idea what this is about - other than sex, drugs and Viagra.
> 
> Think I'll get my kit ready for the morning.........




Sounds like my type of film!


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Funny enough I've just had a cold loin for the second night



Did you forget to defrost it?


----------



## GM (5 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Did you forget to defrost it?





No, wifey complained that I bought too much!


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> No, wifey complained that I bought too much!



Reread you're original post . Theres no l in cod


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Sounds like my type of film!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2019)

I'm not even going to think of describing this morning as good. So

Hello one and all. It's dark and hissing down. Normally this is a signal to return to bed with hot  and  but no, not today.

Today is the Lewis Balyckyi Memorial Sportive. A choice of 70 or 100km through Lancashire's finest scenery. Lewis was a local young rider with huge potential to become a pro. Sadly he was in a collision with a van while training and died very young.

My club supports the ride, we have 68 members signed up for today.

The rain is due to ease at 09.00

https://www.lbtf.org/


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2019)

Morning chaps. It's dark but I can't hear any rain so that's something


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm now out in the summer house, feet up, watching telly, log burner flaming merrily away. Nice.
> 
> View attachment 487870


Are those your gloves on the floor to the left of the fire ?


Are you a giant ?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning chaps. It's dark but I can't hear any rain so that's something


That's because it's here! Lol. Chucked it down all night and more to come.

First cuppa of many just finished. Can't see me venturing out unless it clears up later and it will just be a walk.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2019)

Good morning folks, cool but dry here, washings out, waiting for the family to arrive.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2019)

Sunny and clear here .


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2019)




----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2019)

I have finally risen!


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2019)

Morning all you old gits. 

Not too bad a morning here on Exmoor. Off for a walk around Wimbleball reservoir this morning, followed by Sunday lunch at the Rest and be Thankful Inn.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all you old gits.
> 
> Not too bad a morning here on Exmoor. Off for a walk around Wimbleball reservoir this morning, followed by Sunday lunch at the Rest and be Thankful Inn.


I may be old and I may be a git but dont call me an old git


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
Lashed down all night and very dark clouds now.
I slept heavy last night after yesterdays fiasco. I got up for a pee at 0700ish and unusual for me went back to bed and slept till 0830.
Sat watching recorded MOTD right now and slowly coming around.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2019)

Right........below is a genuine quote from a famous person.
Who is it and what is he talking about??

"I still have some days when I wake up and it's feeling a bit stiff or swollen but after training, it's alright. I expect to feel it for the next couple of years, but it will evolve until I don't feel it any more."


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2019)

Jon Pal Sigmarsson?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Right........below is a genuine quote from a famous person.
> Who is it and what is he talking about??
> 
> "I still have some days when I wake up and it's feeling a bit stiff or swollen but after training, it's alright. I expect to feel it for the next couple of years, but it will evolve until I don't feel it any more."




No idea, but it sounds like the usual drivel Drago spouts......but he is only famous in his own mind.


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2019)

Being dragged to the outlaws. Mrs D is letting me drive her new car. 400BHP feels like you've stood on a land mine.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No idea, but it sounds like the usual drivel Drago spouts......but he is only famous in his own mind.


Ahh but this is genuine.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Jon Pal Sigmarsson?


Nah.
But it is a sportsman.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> No idea, but it sounds like the usual drivel Drago spouts......but he is only famous in his own mind.




It's not a cyclist


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's not a cyclist


Nope its not me .
Is it too soon for a clue ?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nope its not me .
> Is it too soon for a clue ?




If it isn't a cyclist, then the only other sport that you lot are mainly interested in (apart from golf) is football, so I will go with a footballer. Am I close or a long way off


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> If it isn't a cyclist, then the only other sport that you lot are mainly interested in (apart from golf) is football, so I will go with a footballer. Am I close or a long way off


Very close.
Now......which is the best team in the prem?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Very close.
> Now......which is the best team in the prem?




Now I am lost. No idea. I did think it was a rugby player, but you lot are more Into football. I shall leave it to the others to squabble/argue amongst themselves on this one


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Now I am lost. No idea. I did think it was a rugby player, but you lot are more Into football. I shall leave it to the others to squabble/argue amongst themselves on this one


I will tell you 
As its not the welsh sewing chanpion I dont think you will guess.
Its a Liverpool player (oxlade chamberlain) talking about his knee injury.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will tell you
> As its not the welsh sewing chanpion I dont think you will guess.
> Its a Liverpool player talking about his knee injury.




Liverpool. Mmmmmm


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Liverpool. Mmmmmm


Yeah I know. For a welsh brummie it must be difficult to accept


----------



## gavroche (6 Oct 2019)

Good...….. afternoon all. Late get up today, 9.35 !!!! Just took Molly on the beach and got drenched on the way back! I managed to shelter under a tree for a bit but couldn't stay there for ever so we both got very wet. Lazy afternoon now and not going out again.


----------



## Paulus (6 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Funny enough I've just had a cold loin for the second night


Sounds like you need a hot water bottle


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will tell you
> As its not the welsh sewing chanpion I dont think you will guess.
> Its a Liverpool player (oxlade chamberlain) talking about his knee injury.


Not Alex, going on about using the toilet!!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2019)

63 miles. Average 15.9. Very wet roads but no actual rain. It was tough out there today.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2019)

I'm really rather proud of my club. We had 68 sign up for the Lewis Ride. The vast majority turned out despite the weather.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm really rather proud of my club. We had 68 sign up for the Lewis Ride. The vast majority turned out despite the weather.
> 
> View attachment 488044



Well done, hope you all had a good ride.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2019)

My front mech went today. Bottom of a climb, stop, drop chain on to small ring, top of climb, stop, put chain on big ring. Got a bit tedious after a while 💩


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Well done, hope you all had a good ride.



Yep everyone had fun thank you. Quite a few mechanicals including one nobody had seen before. All the spokes on one rider's rear wheel loosened so it wasn't rideable. One of my regular cycling buddies crashed descending the Trough - notorious local climb. Frankly it's dodgy when dry, in the wet it's hang on for your life.

In the cafe he was able to laugh about it. Also great advert for the club kit - upper thigh skin shredded but the shorts were undamaged. That'll quieten a few moaners when the pic gets on Facebook.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2019)

C'est moi! The close up is at the top of The Trough of Bowland. A tough climb. The others are a random flood - there were many!!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> C'est moi! The close up is at the top of The Trough of Bowland. A tough climb. The others are a random flood - there were many!!
> 
> View attachment 488049
> 
> ...


No thank you 
Hats off to you and well done but its not for me.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> C'est moi! The close up is at the top of The Trough of Bowland. A tough climb. The others are a random flood - there were many!!
> 
> View attachment 488049
> 
> ...



I did a charity ride a few years ago where we had a lot of roads like that, rode three quarters of the 65 mile ride with cold wet feet, but we raised a lot of money for a local hospice so it was worth it.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No thank you
> Hats off to you and well done but its not for me.



Thanks Dave. All that matters is riding bikes however one enjoys it. Everyone of us is in the top 5% of the population just because we exercise!!!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> I did a charity ride a few years ago where we had a lot of roads like that, rode three quarters of the 65 mile ride with cold wet feet, but we raised a lot of money for a local hospice so it was worth it.



Which is what matters. Our lot chucked just short of £1000 in to a very small charity today. It's very, very important.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm really rather proud of my club. We had 68 sign up for the Lewis Ride. The vast majority turned out despite the weather.
> 
> View attachment 488044


That'll be you on the right, with the big grin and both arms in the air.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Everyone of us is in the top 5% of the population just because we exercise!!!


Me and Welshie are in the top 2% for.......
....... well thats for another thread.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Which is what matters. Our lot chucked just short of £1000 in to a very small charity today. It's very, very important.



Well done.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Me and Welshie are in the top 2% for.......
> ....... well thats for another thread.



Got a link?  🤣


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Got a link?  🤣


I am sworn to secrecy.
But I can be bought


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Me and Welshie are in the top 2% for.......
> ....... well thats for another thread.




Naughty boy


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Got a link?  🤣




Do not encourage him for gods sake.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am sworn to secrecy.
> But I can be bought




We all know that


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Naughty boy


Are you going to punish me


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are you going to punish me


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are you going to punish me


No fish supper, or mushy peas for a month. That or hide your passport.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> No fish supper, or mushy peas for a month. That or hide your passport.


Hang about..... no mushy peas for a whole month  thats a bit harsh.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hang about..... no mushy peas for a whole month  thats a bit harsh.


It could be just over two weeks, if your lucky.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am sworn to secrecy.
> But I can be bought



I'm organising a whip round! 🤣🤣


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2019)

Linky


PaulSB said:


> I'm organising a whip round! 🤣🤣


Kinky!
I bet @Dave7 is already trying on a gimp mask and a pair of Welshie's old bloomers.


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranPa


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2019)

Good morning people.


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
Bit wild and woolly here, about a mile from Dunkery Beacon - highest point on Exmoor.
Off down to Minehead this morning for a bit of shopping then a pub lunch somewhere nice.


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2019)

Dull and damp looking here, and not much different outside my Y fronts.


----------



## Paulus (7 Oct 2019)

Morning all, just woken up for the second time. I originally woke up at 03.45, needing an eyelash and then I was fully awake. I put the radio on eventually, listening to Tony Blackburn's repeat of sounds of the 60's untill 5. Managed to get off again only for one of our cats to wake me up again at 6.15 by licking my nose. 
Now on my second mug of tea contemplating taking the dog out for an early walk.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2019)

Good morning. A bit yucky here this morning. Today is shopping day in the great metropolis.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2019)

Morning peeps.
What a cr*p day. Its lashing down and the forcast says it will get heavier by 1100.
I have to take the old aunty into town for an appointment.......this POA malarkey is not straight forward.
After that I think its feet up and read a book day.
Late lunch WAS to be at a pub but the beef joint didnt get done yesterday so a full roast is on the menu .


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2019)

Morning world. 🌧️🌧️🌑 As I'm not a 🐟 I'm staying 🏡 and not  Not much that needs doing really.

Didn't wake till 7.10 which is excellent. Clearly I need a hard ride every day.

Main job today is cycle club admin. Time to collect in trophies from 2018 winners, sell the last few places at the Awards Night and do a little write-up for the local paper about yesterday. Also need to pop down to the LBS to check my front mech.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Oct 2019)

Hi


----------



## Paulus (7 Oct 2019)

The rain is now persisting down.🌧🌧🌧


----------



## numbnuts (7 Oct 2019)

Birthday card from my sister


----------



## gavroche (7 Oct 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde. Gas engineer is servicing the boiler at the moment then checking all radiators. Nothing planned for today otherwise. Weather dull and wet.


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2019)

Sat in the motorway services near Minehead with sandwiches and pop, its been persisting down on the way down.


----------



## gavroche (7 Oct 2019)

Well, my wife just said that the fridge/freezer is on its way out so will need to replace them both now.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Well, my wife just said that the fridge/freezer is on its way out so will need to replace them both now.


Try degreasing the radiators, see if that helps.


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Sat in the motorway services near Minehead with sandwiches and pop, its been persisting down on the way down.


Just come from Minehead and have now dropped into the Bottom Ship at Porlock Weir for lunch.





What you doing near Minehead @dave r ?


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just come from Minehead and have now dropped into the Bottom Ship at Porlock Weir for lunch.
> View attachment 488160
> 
> What you doing near Minehead @dave r ?



On our way to Torquay by coach.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Try degreasing the radiators, see if that helps.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2019)

I have returned from the Metropolis. Shopping done for another month, put petrol in the car and paid my credit card bill. Now stuffing my face with an all day breakfast sandwich from Morrisons.

Its very damp here at the moment.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Oct 2019)

I has


----------



## oldwheels (7 Oct 2019)

Got properly needled this morning. Blood samples from right arm followed by B12 injection in left shoulder then flu jab in right shoulder. Hopefully that should do for the next 12 weeks. Just remembered there is a CT scan scheduled for next week which involves more needles. Another sign of getting old.


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2019)

Welcome to sunny Torquay, its hissing down.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Got properly needled this morning. Blood samples from right arm followed by B12 injection in left shoulder then flu jab in right shoulder. Hopefully that should do for the next 12 weeks. Just remembered there is a CT scan scheduled for next week which involves more needles. Another sign of getting old.


Yes....been there, got the tee shirt
Until 5 years ago I hated needles and could even pass out.
Then I had those ops. Canulas seemed to be everywhere and injections every day. They took more blood samples than I thought possible. Amazing how you get used to them


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


>


Genuine suggestion. The radiator on a fridge/freezer is a grease magnet. Being at the back, and out of sight, few actually .otice.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2019)

I have had my fair share of needles especially when I was pregnant.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have had my fair share of needles especially when I was pregnant.


Last year ???


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2019)

The Exmoor Ales 'Stag' was very, very nice. 
Might have to have an afternoon nap now.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Last year ???


----------



## gavroche (7 Oct 2019)

New bridge and freezer ordered and coming next Tuesday, in the meantime I think the fridge has completely packed up now so will have to buy fresh every day till next week. The freezer is still going though so that's more important. Hope it lasts another week.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Genuine suggestion. The radiator on a fridge/freezer is a grease magnet. Being at the back, and out of sight, few actually .otice.


Just goes to prove how little I know!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2019)

While we are discussing dying things. My phone is on the way out. Keeps freezing, no one can hear me on a call and it's slow.

I'm quite tempted by Huawei phones but concerned Google may stop supporting them in future.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> While we are discussing dying things. My phone is on the way out. Keeps freezing, no one can hear me on a call and it's slow.
> 
> I'm quite tempted by Huawei phones but concerned Google may stop supporting them in future.


Still using a phone that appeared twenty years ago. £1000+ second hand, less if the battery is dead.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> While we are discussing dying things. My phone is on the way out. Keeps freezing, no one can hear me on a call and it's slow.
> 
> I'm quite tempted by Huawei phones but concerned Google may stop supporting them in future.




My kindle is on it's way out as well. Wont turn on and when it does it then turns itself off. The aps are rubbish as well. They don't work very well.

I much prefer my.l Samsung Tab


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> While we are discussing dying things. My phone is on the way out. Keeps freezing, no one can hear me on a call and it's slow.
> 
> I'm quite tempted by Huawei phones but concerned Google may stop supporting them in future.


http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...FjABegQICRAB&usg=AOvVaw3OxqVLnViWbYH55i-CkyE2


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> While we are discussing dying things. My phone is on the way out. Keeps freezing, no one can hear me on a call and it's slow.
> 
> I'm quite tempted by Huawei phones but concerned Google may stop supporting them in future.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> New bridge and freezer ordered and coming next Tuesday, in the meantime I think the fridge has completely packed up now so will have to buy fresh every day till next week. The freezer is still going though so that's more important. Hope it lasts another week.


Where'll you be putting the bridge?


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2019)

I have risen, first!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2019)

Morning folks. I am first it seems. Horrible here. Throwing it down with rain. What shall I do today then I wonder.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2019)

You're the first person to be second!


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2019)

Morning folks, first full day of our holibobs and its dry snd bright, off to Plymouth today.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> You're the first person to be second!




Fantastic. I didnt see your post.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
Hitching up in a couple of hours and towing back across Exmoor. It's only 35 miles back to the coast, so should only take an hour or so. This was our first proper 'off grid' trip and everything worked out well. If we can do it in this weather, we can do it anytime. At least we now have an idea of how much gas we use and how well the solar panel works. Roll on next Summer!


----------



## Lee_M (8 Oct 2019)

Morning all.

Bit miserable here so not sure I want to join the ride to parkgate (Wirral not Rotherham!)

So guess I'd better buckle down and write my email to the solicitor dealing with my mum's estate, been putting it off for a week! Not that there are any issues, just a bit lazy


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2019)

Good Day. Looks like we are going to have a fine and sunny one so I may spend some time on the allotment this afternoon. Breakfast next and then off to the dentist!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2019)

Hi


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2019)

The view from the dining room


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Bit miserable here so not sure I want to join the ride to parkgate (Wirral not Rotherham!)
> 
> So guess I'd better buckle down and write my email to the solicitor dealing with my mum's estate, been putting it off for a week! Not that there are any issues, just a bit lazy


What/where was the start point for the ride?
Re the estate.......I am in the process of taking POA for someone even older than me. It is a pain in the aris, especially knowing it will hit the fan when other, closer relatives find out


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Hi


I always look forward to your extensive daily bulletines


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2019)

First 'none-rainy' day for ages. I had hoped to mow the grass but have just checked and its way too wet .
At least I will get a ride in. First proper one on the new steed and it will only be 15 miles but its dry DRY I tells yer.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> The view from the dining room
> 
> 
> View attachment 488264


Welcome to Devon.


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Welcome to Devon.



Thank you, its been a couple of years since our last visit.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2019)

I'm not feeling well. Something is.really upsetting me at the moment and I feel tired, tetchy and anxious. Apologies in advance if I'm not about much over the coming days.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I always look forward to your extensive daily bulletines


 Nothing of importance happens in the numbnuts household it's all very mundane


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Nothing of importance happens in the numbnuts household it's all very mundane




Mundane is through the door on your left.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm not feeling well. Something is.really upsetting me at the moment and I feel tired, tetchy and anxious. Apologies in advance if I'm not about much over the coming days.


😠


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Nothing of importance happens in the numbnuts household it's all very mundane


Surely you must go to the bog first thing? Or have a cup of tea/coffee?


----------



## Lee_M (8 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What/where was the start point for the ride?
> Re the estate.......I am in the process of taking POA for someone even older than me. It is a pain in the aris, especially knowing it will hit the fan when other, closer relatives find out




Starting from Wrexham so about 45 miles. Raining now, so happy to be in and ready for the rugby


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mundane is through the door on your left.


No it's the stairs.........


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2019)

Still gales and also tomorrow when I am travelling off island. Boats on alert but no cancellations yet. Livestock is being taken on a sailing by sailing basis due to heavy swell in Firth of Lorne. Difficult for farmers. In the good old days they used to divert round the top of Lismore to take any swell on bow or stern. Had some “ interesting “ trips in those days.


----------



## Paulus (8 Oct 2019)

Morning all, A bit of a lie in today, The dog has been walked, breakfast eaten and the big rhododendron bush in the garden has had a make over. It was far too big, and a lot of the inner branches were dead. I am planning for next year and need a bit of space next to the bush for something else.
Off to lunch with MrsP and our son shortly, he is not in a good mood as his car was broken into again last night in the squash club car park. They smashed the back window and all they took was his work bag. There was a Motorola radio in it that he needs for work. That can be replaced, also probably tracked through GPS unless they take the battery out.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Starting from Wrexham so about 45 miles. Raining now, so happy to be in and ready for the rugby


Dreadful weather.
I just had my pre ride bowl of porrige and the rain we weren't going to get is now hissing down.
Rain stopping as I type. I will give it an hour then try a ride. Only 15 miles so I dont mind a shower but I draw the line at that.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, A bit of a lie in today, The dog has been walked, breakfast eaten and the big rhododendron bush in the garden has had a make over. It was far too big, and a lot of the inner branches were dead. I am planning for next year and need a bit of space next to the bush for something else.
> Off to lunch with MrsP and our son shortly, he is not in a good mood as his car was broken into again last night in the squash club car park. They smashed the back window and all they took was his work bag. There was a Motorola radio in it that he needs for work. That can be replaced, also probably tracked through GPS unless they take the battery out.


Scum that do that. Probably smackheads who just need enough for the next fix.
Mine was done in broad daylight with people watching. All he got was an empty lunchbox then he was off on his bmx.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm not feeling well. Something is.really upsetting me at the moment and I feel tired, tetchy and anxious. Apologies in advance if I'm not about much over the coming days.


Menopause?


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2019)

Mebbe a slight reminiscing could be allowed re interesting ferry journeys. Sometime in the mid 1970’s we were catching the “ midnight runner” which was timetabled to leave Oban at 2330 on a Friday. Since she was returning from Colonsay she was always late and it was a pitch black wild night. This was MV Claymore,an old boat even then. With little power in the bow thrusters the anchor was used to haul her off the pier against the wind. We made our way to the downstairs bar where most were fortifying themselves for the trip. Musical instruments appeared and a ceilidh developed. We realised after a while that none of the passengers had the faintest idea where the boat was headed because we were well beyond the scheduled timetable but thought we were probably heading round Lismore and trusted the skipper knew where we were going. By the time we docked well over double the usual time everyone agreed that even tho’ it was a bit wild it had been a great trip. Elfin safety would not allow such thing nowadays and the crew were probably well over their permitted working hours. Then we had the 21 mile sprint home. Them were the days.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2019)

My boat story.
On the overnight from Rotterdam to hull. 0230 we were woken by a lot of running and shouting.
Mrs D opened the cabin door to be told "there is a fire and we can't get it under control. Get to your muster sations"
I can tell you, standing in the pitch black, in the middle of the sea while your ship is on fire is not funny.
Fortunately they eventually controlled it. For some strange reason we didnt go back to bed .


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2019)

I am not a lover of boats of any kind. Never have been.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2019)

I like gravy boats.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not a lover of boats of any kind. Never have been.


Nor is Mrs D now.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2019)

I always fancied being a Viking. Nice longboat, lots of fighting and clefting things in twea, feasting, pillaging, lashings of lager.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I always fancied being a Viking. Nice longboat, lots of fighting and clefting things in twea, feasting, pillaging, lashings of lager.




Same old same old eh Drago?


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2019)

I'm trying to keep smiling, which isn't easy at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I always fancied being a Viking. Nice longboat, lots of fighting and clefting things in twea, feasting, pillaging, lashings of lager.


You forgot the bit about getting your head chopped off.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2019)

You know when Herpes bring you a delivery and hand you their tricorder to sign, well, am I the only person who draws a winky or a pair of boobies?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> You know when Herpes bring you a delivery and hand you their tricorder to sign, well, am I the only person who draws a winky or a pair of boobies?



Not any longer


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm not feeling well. Something is.really upsetting me at the moment and I feel tired, tetchy and anxious. Apologies in advance if I'm not about much over the coming days.



I hope you manage to work this out for yourself. Obviously I don't know the problem but I suspect I understand the feeling. Myself I've had some pretty low times the last few months. Only one of these has been connected to my illness.

I'm grappling with a problem which I don't know the answer to. It's gone on for 4-5 months. Each time it rears its head it doesn't feel as tough as the previous time. At least that's how it feels tonight.

Good luck. You're amongst friends even if we've never met and probably never will.

Old farts stand together!


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Not any longer


How do you know what you draw is longer?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> How do you know what you draw is longer?


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2019)

I have risen, first!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2019)

Morning. Yet another dismal day of rain and wind. Long range forecast is a lot more of the same. Depression is setting in and comfort eating started!  Must get a grip and at least keep the walking up.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2019)

Good morning. I was looking at stuff on faceache and got waylaid. 

It's so dark this morning.


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I hope you manage to work this out for yourself. Obviously I don't know the problem but I suspect I understand the feeling. Myself I've had some pretty low times the last few months. Only one of these has been connected to my illness.
> 
> I'm grappling with a problem which I don't know the answer to. It's gone on for 4-5 months. Each time it rears its head it doesn't feel as tough as the previous time. At least that's how it feels tonight.
> 
> ...


Thanks Captain Picard. It is still weighing heavily on my mind, but I'm seeing an expert in the field tomorrow who will give me some advice. Once I'm in control of the situation I'll hopefully feel a bit better. 

I do appreciate the genuine friendship on here. I have met a few. Dave7 is a member of my fan club and is often to be found stalking me, and PeteXXX is regularly in my village on the rob.


----------



## Paulus (9 Oct 2019)

Good morning all, the rain is falling gently outside. It is forecast for the next couple of hours. Once the mutt has been walked it looks like I might be able to get a few miles in on the bike. If not, a few domestics to do and/or some bike cleaning down in my man cave.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Thanks Captain Picard. It is still weighing heavily on my mind, but I'm seeing an expert in the field tomorrow who will give me some advice. Once I'm in control of the situation I'll hopefully feel a bit better.
> 
> I do appreciate the genuine friendship on here. I have met a few. Dave7 is a member of my fan club and is often to be found stalking me, and PeteXXX is regularly in my village on the rob.


Dam.....I thought I had kept that a secret. Dont let welshie know as I told her she was my only one.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dam.....I thought I had kept that a secret. Dont let welshie know as I told her she was my only one.



What a cheat you are. 😢


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
I took my new Whyte Stirling out for its first proper run yesterday. Only 10 miles between heavy showers.
I must say I am very pleased.
Approx 2.5Kg heavier than the road bike.
32mm tyres as against 25mm high pressure.
In yesterdays wind my time was only 2 minutes outside my average on nice days.
And it was a smoother/softer ride as it absorbs the rough patches much better.
Today is golf. Dont want to go in the rain but its my last chance for 2 weeks.
BTW......I know you will be glad to know...... NEXT WEEK ITS FORCAST 27° IN MAJORCA (thought I would let you know)


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a cheat you are. 😢


But you really are the only one, you are YOU ARE


----------



## Paulus (9 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> BTW......I know you will be glad to know...... NEXT WEEK ITS FORCAST 27° IN MAJORCA (thought I would let you know)


Damm you sir.😉

Have a nice time, enjoy some late sunshine.
Are you going to cycle some of the big climbs?


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> I took my new Whyte Stirling out for its first proper run yesterday. Only 10 miles between heavy showers.
> I must say I am very pleased.
> Approx 2.5Kg heavier than the road bike.
> ...



Your new Wife is called Stirling? Well, we respect your diversity, I suppose.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2019)

Morning folks, free day today so might have a look at the model village, just got to work out the local buses, tried that in Plymouth yesterday and had a total fail but still had a pleasant visit.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, free day today so might have a look at the model village, just got to work out the local buses, tried that in Plymouth yesterday and had a total fail but still had a pleasant visit.


I hate Plymouth.
It's one of those towns where the town planners did more damage than the Luftwaffe.


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2019)

Had a great fight with some Royal Marines in Plymouth. There they were, wearing their dresses and holding hands and they had the temerity to bad mouth the infantry. Turns out the booties aren't so hard after all.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2019)

nothing to report


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2019)

Good morning. The sun is shining. Three of us meeting at 9.30 for an easy ride. Plan is to head to a nearby cafe. If the weather holds we will then head off to climb a few local hills - slowly I hope.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But you really are the only one, you are YOU ARE




That's what they all say..


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> I hate Plymouth.
> It's one of those towns where the town planners did more damage than the Luftwaffe.



The touristry stuff is too spread out, with our coach driver initially sending us the wrong way, and my Good Lady not being able to walk far, we ended up not seeing much, walking my Good Lady too far and knackering her out.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Damm you sir.😉
> 
> Have a nice time, enjoy some late sunshine.
> Are you going to cycle some of the big climbs?


No. Just the one to the lighthouse. The other rides may be hilly but I wont be looking for "big climbs".


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Yet another dismal day of rain and wind. Long range forecast is a lot more of the same. Depression is setting in and comfort eating started!  Must get a grip and at least keep the walking up.


Didn't realise @GetAGrip was from near you, to go walking.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2019)

Wet rain. Flooded roads, some above bottom bracket. Wet feet. Bike filthy. Great coffee. Good bacon barm.

33 miles. 14.7 avg. PB on Stoney Lane by 1 min 56 on the winter bike

Next week we are getting a new porch. This afternoon I'm clearing out the garage so I can clear the porch before it gets knocked down


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> *Wet rain. *Flooded roads, some above bottom bracket. Wet feet. Bike filthy. Great coffee. Good bacon barm.
> 
> 33 miles. 14.7 avg. PB on Stoney Lane by 1 min 56 on the winter bike
> 
> Next week we are getting a new porch. This afternoon I'm clearing out the garage so I can clear the porch before it gets knocked down


You ever had dry rain?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You ever had dry rain?



It's been known. Anything is possible in the County Palatine!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2019)

Well it's quiet here! Have you all dozed off?

Garage cleared. Two trips to the skip AKA recycling centre.

Got home at 4.50. Mrs P not around. Thinks "she has to go out at 5.30." Rush round like man possessed to get pasta and sauce on the go. Mrs P wanders in at 5.20 "Oh I'll have mine when I get back"

🤬

It may be cold by then.........


----------



## Cavalol (9 Oct 2019)

The excitement of an oil, oil filter and fuel filter change on my old people carrier today. Not sure when they were last done, plus running it on veg (albeit new stuff) might take it's toll if filter ignored.
Good walk with the dog, Fitbit now on again after I broke the strap and refused to pay £30 for a replacement at a shop in town. An internet auction site saved the day, £3.99 inc. postage, iirc.

Bit later I fired up the electric moped and had a very pleasant ride down the back lanes to Ellesmere Port to look at a house my son made an offer on.
Then more dog walking and completely forgot to have a play with the cheapo Chinese scooter I bought yesterday. Think the fuel is a bit off, so needs draining out and the in-line filter replacing, most likely.

Tomorrow: job interview! Part time, just to keep me occupied and earn a (very) little to pay for all these mid-life crisis toys I keep amassing!


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> *
> Well it's quiet here! Have you all dozed off?
> *
> Garage cleared. Two trips to the skip AKA recycling centre.
> ...


I'm here, sort of.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2019)

Guess what. It's  here. I am reading. It's another rubbish night on the TV tonight I see.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2019)

Kopperberg gin is quite nice.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Kopperberg gin is quite nice.


Don't have one too many.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Don't have one too many.




I won''t. Promise


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I won''t. Promise


It'll make your eyes go funny. Then where would you be, no reading.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> It'll make your eyes go funny. Then where would you be, no reading.




I'll risk one eye


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Kopperberg gin is quite nice.



Yep. It certainly is.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Guess what. It's  here. I am reading. It's another rubbish night on the TV tonight I see.



We have a comfy armchair in the back room. Mrs P watches TV all night. Recently I've taken to just sitting quietly in the back room with a book, paper, magazine.........it's much more relaxing.

I'm finding less and less on TV that I enjoy.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We have a comfy armchair in the back room. Mrs P watches TV all night. Recently I've taken to just sitting quietly in the back room with a book, paper, magazine.........it's much more relaxing.
> 
> I'm finding less and less on TV that I enjoy.




I have the TV on but it's just background noise. I am reading.


----------



## GM (9 Oct 2019)

Taking about television.....
Paging @Drago There's a programme on channel5 at 9o/c about sleep apnea


----------



## GM (9 Oct 2019)

Just catching up on about 100 pages that I've missed.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have the TV on but it's just background noise. I am reading.


We tend to live in the conservatory and read. TV is so sh*te every night.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep. It certainly is.


It'll send your eyes funny!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have the TV on but it's just background noise. I am reading.


Yeah that happens in our house.........drives me round the bend. Watch it or switch it off. Who needs noise?? 🤔


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have the TV on but it's just background noise. I am reading.


I tend to watch You Tube videos and/or listen to Classic FM at night.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> I tend to watch You Tube videos and/or listen to Classic FM at night.



I like YouTube videos but often seem to end up with a glass of whisky and Bruce Springsteen at full volume..............so the neighbours say!


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I like YouTube videos but often seem to end up with *a glass of whisky and Bruce Springsteen* at full volume..............so the neighbours say!


How'd you manage that?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> How'd you manage that?


The whisky is easy but some nights Bruce is busy and doesn't pop round.......


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The whisky is easy but some nights Bruce is busy and doesn't pop round.......


Probably trying to get out of the last glass you put him in.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2019)

This has to be a new record.

Morning. I'm watching The Rain on Netflix.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2019)




----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> This has to be a new record.
> 
> Morning. I'm watching The Rain on Netflix.


Go outside and watch it. See it, and have a shower at the same time.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2019)

Good morning folks,  good day yesterday, visited the model village and the Bygons Museum, worked out Torquay's buses with a little help from my friend Google, seemed strange sat on the bus tracking the journey on the phone. Today we are going to Dartmouth and Brixham.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2019)

I have risen.

Appointment today with a professional to discuss this problem that's been upsetting me. Didn't sleep very well and feel sick.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen.
> 
> Appointment today with a professional to discuss this problem that's been upsetting me. Didn't sleep very well and feel sick.




I hope you get help Drago.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2019)

Morning folks. A calm but dark start to the day here.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2019)

Thanks Welshie. This morning is crunch time.


----------



## screenman (10 Oct 2019)

Another nice hot day here, changed hotels a few days ago to something more upmarket halfway up a mountain and with an amazing sea view, but better than that the best breakfast buffet ever. The kids have just gone off to do a paragliding jump off of a very high mountain, I was going to do it but managed to come up with some good excuses just in time. Back home on Monday morning and we are going to try and bring some sunshine and warmth back with us. Still on same notch on the belt, just with a tad more hanging over the top, clothes shopping is nearly finished, 3 top quality Hugo Boss polo shirts for £20 and really nice stretch denim jeans for a tenner,my wardrobe back home is full of clothes from the place.

Anyways enough about me I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## gavroche (10 Oct 2019)

Good morning all. Just got a call to say I am not needed in school today so in line for a long weekend till next Tuesday. Raining here for a change. Any rugby on this morning?
@Drago, hope you get your problem sorted. Wish you all the best.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Thanks Welshie. This morning is crunch time.



Good luck ,@Drago


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2019)

Good morning. Back to sleep around 3.00 till 6.00, dozed then up at 7.00.

I'm going to iron and tidy shortly. This afternoon I have my U3A card and board games group. I'm the group convener which basically means opening up, putting out chairs and tables, taking the games along and making tea and coffee.

This morning I need to sort out the trophies for the club awards night. The folk responsible for getting the winners info to me are being slow to say the least.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen.
> 
> Appointment today with a professional to discuss this problem that's been upsetting me. Didn't sleep very well and feel sick.


Good luck matey.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2019)

Thanks team.


----------



## Paulus (10 Oct 2019)

Morning all, the sun is shining, for today anyway. Dog walking soon and after lunch a carpenter is coming round to quote for some replacement bannister and spindles that are long overdue.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> I tend to watch You Tube videos and/or listen to Classic FM at night.


Mrs D is really into youtube, via her phone. I have finally persuaded her to put ear phones in while I am reading.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, the sun is shining, for today anyway. Dog walking soon and after lunch a carpenter is coming round to quote for some replacement bannister and spindles that are long overdue.


We had that done years ago. I lovingly stained/polished/stained it.....amazing the difference it made to the house.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen.
> 
> Appointment today with a professional to discuss this problem that's been upsetting me. Didn't sleep very well and feel sick.


I can send Mrs D around if you like. She tends to get me motivated whether I like it or not.
But.....whatever your problem I hope the 'professional' gets you on the road.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2019)

Good morning campers.
Unusual but no golf today so I had a lie in (till 0830) and have just enjoyed my coffee.
It will be a chill day with some bits&bobs to do.
According to Mrs D I have left "stuff EVERYWHERE" so that needs sorting.
Got the solicitors letter re POA so that needs following up.
I will start packing for MAJORCA . I really hate that part. Even with a list I find I stand there scratching my head.
I am sure Mrs D will find other vitally important things for me to do


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> According to Mrs D I have left "stuff EVERYWHERE" so that needs sorting.
> Got the solicitors letter re POA so that needs following up.



That happens in our house except it's Mrs P who leaves stuff everywhere and me who tidies it. However I dare not mention this.

Dave I hope this is not too late for advice. Are you aware you can do your own POA online in about 10 minutes? It's registered on the government .gov.uk site. It's very simple and costs +/- £80 for each one - there are two types, a financial one and a health one. They can be created at any time but do not become active until submitted and paid for. This can be anytime after you've created them.

Did mine two weeks ago. Mrs P says she doesn't feel ready to do it. Interesting comment.

My financial advisor says she now advises all her clients to have one in place regardless of age.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> That happens in our house except it's Mrs P who leaves stuff everywhere and me who tidies it. However I dare not mention this.
> 
> Dave I hope this is not too late for advice. Are you aware you can do your own POA online in about 10 minutes? It's registered on the government .gov.uk site. It's very simple and costs +/- £80 for each one - there are two types, a financial one and a health one. They can be created at any time but do not become active until submitted and paid for. This can be anytime after you've created them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.....much appreciated.
The aunty has been with this solicitors for 45 years even though the originals are well gone. She wants them to handle it. 
The money will come out of the estate.
As its not my estate I am happy to go with her wishes.
When its my turn I will do it myself (with the kids help).


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2019)

Just cropped 3lbs of green peppers and prepared then for the freezer.
That should keep up going for a month or two.
My little hot Chilli plant is still producing masses of fruit - I'm up to 85 so far!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just cropped 3lbs of green peppers and prepared then for the freezer.
> That should keep up going for a month or two.
> My little hot Chilli plant is still producing masses of fruit - I'm up to 85 so far!



That's good for peppers. Can I ask how you freeze them? I'm surprised they can be.

I didn't grow chillis this year......still working our way through 2018's!!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2019)

I just had a scam call from BT (who we are not with) telling me our account has been hacked etc.
I said "do me a favour, if you have the phone in your hand, turn it sideways and shove it right up tour a*se".
Mrs D said I was rude.......but I enjoyed it


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2019)

I'm back from my meeting feeling slightly better. Slightly.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm back from my meeting feeling slightly better. Slightly.




Good news MR drago.


----------



## gavroche (10 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm back from my meeting feeling slightly better. Slightly.


At least, slightly better is still better than slightly worse.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2019)

It's not medical. and I've not been arrested! It's something personal, but it's pretty upsetting all the same.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> That's good for peppers. Can I ask how you freeze them? I'm surprised they can be.
> 
> I didn't grow chillis this year......still working our way through 2018's!!


I just wash them, cut them up into eighths lengthwise, bag them up and chuck them in the freezer. Seems to work OK. I do the same for the hot chillis, but I freeze them whole. No probs.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2019)

Breaking News - my Tassimo need descaling, this could take half an hour


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Breaking News - my Tassimo need descaling, this could take half an hour


Is that a euphemism?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Is that a euphemism?




Sounds painful


----------



## oldwheels (10 Oct 2019)

Went to get my heart done over with ultrasound by very pleasant foreign lady. Fascinating to watch all the fancy pictures which go psychedelic from time to time. Looks like flames shooting through my heart valves. No idea what it all means. When finished I remarked that my last visit it was somebody from South America who did me over. “ Yes that was me” was the reply but she admitted that she had cut her hair shorter and had a darker hair dye. I think I was for forgiven but still felt a bit daft. Doh!


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2019)

It means your heart is on fire!


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2019)

Tassimo up and running again - no more update until tomorrow, well nothing happens here......


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, the sun is shining, for today anyway. Dog walking soon and after lunch a carpenter is coming round to quote for some replacement bannister and spindles that are long overdue.


Balusters


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Tassimo up and running again - no more update until tomorrow, well nothing happens here......


Slightly longer than the half hour you mentioned earlier!


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Balusters


No............it's true!


----------



## numbnuts (11 Oct 2019)

It's tomorrow and I can't sleep


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It's tomorrow and I can't sleep


You're not alone.


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2019)

Morning all off out for a 6 islands boat trip today with various swimming stops and a bbq lunch all for £12.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2019)

Good morning. Been awake since 4.40..........i have googled "Tassimo." 🤫

It's double biblical this morning. Absolutely hammering down.

Now what is a light breakfast? You should have nothing to eat after midnight on the day of your operation. Eat light breakfast at 06.00 then no food after this time.

Eh? How does that work?

At 0.600 I shall speed eat two boiled eggs hoping to finish by 06.01.

Have a huge longing for a bowl of porridge with honey and creme fraiche.

Angiogram today. Tube in to groin time. Will I be able to sit on a saddle on Sunday morning?


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2019)

Morning folks, its  down, last day today, we're homeward bound later, a trip into Exeter planned first though.


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2019)

Like a porn stars vegetables, I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2019)

Morning. My goodness as Paul said, we have had rain like the biblical flooding. The ground can't take anymore.

And it is so dark.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2019)




----------



## Paulus (11 Oct 2019)

Morning all, surprise surprise, it's raining . MrsP and MissP are off to Brighton for two days leaving me, the dog and the cats to fend for ourselves. 
There will be dog walking, lunch with my son and this evening the escape committee meeting for ale and food..
Tomorrow, Barnet are at home to Woking so an afternoon at the football in the rain beckons.


----------



## Paulus (11 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Balusters


Pardon


----------



## numbnuts (11 Oct 2019)

I has too, still the roof don't leak and not going out


----------



## gavroche (11 Oct 2019)

Hello and welcome to a very wet, dull morning. Meeting a friend at 11am for coffee, who lives in Spain and just come over for a few days. 
Forecast for tomorrow is good so should be able to have a ride.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2019)

How many ofthese can I fit on the page.
I'm sure someone just went past in a big wooden boat type thingy.
I woke at 0830 and it was dark......it still is.
Got a couple of errands to do then to quote "its fish Friday" AND bottle of plonk Friday.
Like Gavroche, no ride today but got a 20 miler planned for tomorrow.
Then I have some plans for Sunday but cant remember what
Oh yes.....I AM GOING TO MAJORCA


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How many ofthese can I fit on the page.
> I'm sure someone just went past in a big wooden boat type thingy.
> I woke at 0830 and it was dark......it still is.
> Got a couple of errands to do then to quote "its fish Friday" AND bottle of plonk Friday.
> ...




Have you got your EHIC medical card for the EU sorted? There was something in the news about them yesterday.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2019)

Yay - it's Fish and Chip Friday!


----------



## GM (11 Oct 2019)

Morning all. Thanks for reminding me it"s Fish Friday, Waitrose here we come!

Yesterday I had a little ride up town to join the protesters, first ride for 2 weeks, a nice 30 miler on the Bromie!


----------



## Mart44 (11 Oct 2019)

Good morning - Very wet here in the south. I don't think I'll be going anywhere ..especially since I have developed a cold.

I was due to visit my brother this afternoon too. I don't think I'll be doing that either.

Time to dig out a box set I reckon.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you got your EHIC medical card for the EU sorted? There was something in the news about them yesterday.


Thats confused me  I have an E111 card plus private insurance.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats confused me  I have an E111 card plus private insurance.




Then you will be OK I should think.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2019)

Postponed till October 22nd. Emergency came in and there is no anaesthetist available this afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (11 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats confused me  I have an E111 card plus private insurance.


EHIC is the new name for the E111. It's been EHIC for some years now, is your E111 in date?


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2019)

Starters.......


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2019)

Afternoon peeps. The stream that runs past the front of my house is a wee bit high at the moment. I wonder why


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> EHIC is the new name for the E111. It's been EHIC for some years now, is your E111 in date?


I was certain it was in date before you asked the question. I will go and check it.
Its in with my passport.
Now, where did I put my passport
EDIT
yes, valid till May 2022.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was certain it was in date before you asked the question. I will go and check it.
> Its in with my passport.
> Now, where did I put my passport
> EDIT
> yes, valid till May 2022.




I had a feeling of De Ja Vu for a minute. It was horrifying.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Thanks for reminding me it"s Fish Friday, Waitrose here we come!


Are you buying fresh fish?
I normally get fresh and pan fry it but today we decided on Birseye frozen Hake in bread crumbs. I will do them in the oven. Mushy peas and bread&butter to go with it.
I may throw a few chips is as well


----------



## GM (11 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are you buying fresh fish?
> I normally get fresh and pan fry it but today we decided on Birseye frozen Hake in bread crumbs. I will do them in the oven. Mushy peas and bread&butter to go with it.
> I may throw a few chips is as well




Yep, 2 large Cod loins (spelt correctly this time) from fish counter, not sure how fresh or when they were caught but they taste delicious pan fried and finished off in the oven 
Also got their chunky cod fish fingers, as they were on special offer I got 3 boxes. That's our mid week treat with hand cut chips and mushy peas


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2019)

We're northbound on the M5, just past Bristol, its very  but it did dry up whilst we were in Exeter.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2019)

Main course. 
£2.40 a head.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2019)

Puddin'.


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2019)

That looks like an ice cream mans poo.


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Puddin'.
> View attachment 488671


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Puddin'.
> View attachment 488671


Looks rather sickly to me. But then, I dont enjoy sweet stuff.


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2019)

Fantastic boat trip and for the 12th day on the troy we will be sitting outside in a nice restaurant this evening having dinner, just like you lot back home I guess.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> That looks like an ice cream mans poo.


That sounds like the voice of experience.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Oct 2019)

When I first retired I noticed my sleeping pattern changing for the worse, its not unusual for me now to stay up most of the night , not good for health long term


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> That sounds like the voice of experience.


Remember white dog poo from the 70s? Now imagine an ice cream man pole dancing while doing his business. That's how the Mr Whippy was invented.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2019)

rustybolts said:


> When I first retired I noticed my sleeping pattern changing for the worse, its not unusual for me now to stay up most of the night , not good for health long term


Depends on what time you get up in the morning........


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2019)

We got back off Holliday about half five, we're now down the pub


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2019)

Mrs D served me a bostin spag bol for tea. Pleasant.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats confused me  I have an E111 card plus private insurance.


Passport?


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2019)

rustybolts said:


> When I first retired I noticed my sleeping pattern changing for the worse, its not unusual for me now to stay up most of the night , not good for health long term


You can get more done though!


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2019)

screenman said:


> Fantastic boat trip and for the 12th day on the troy we will be sitting outside in a nice restaurant this evening having dinner, just like you lot back home I guess.


Was Helen there?


----------



## GM (11 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D served me a bostin spag bol for tea. Pleasant.




Same here  🍷


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Same here  🍷
> 
> View attachment 488688


You at Drago's for tea!


----------



## GM (11 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You at Drago's for tea!




That would be nice!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2019)

So I stayed up to watch Bruce on the Graham Norton show......bit of a non event really.

Who is the music act? James Blunt!!!

I'm mean WTF. Couldn't the Beeb have slipped the Boss a couple of quid?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2019)

.......and James Blunt clearly has verbal diahorrea


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> .......and James Blunt clearly has verbal diahorrea


Is he sat down the same as anyone else would be?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2019)

Morning gang. It isn't raining. How about that. Of course it could start at any minute.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2019)

Good morning folks,  grey but dry this morning, washings out and heating's on.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2019)

I knew it was a mistake to say anything.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
No rain and a nice sky.
Few jobs on. I have someone coming to lay some turf where the fish pond was. Have to say, surprisingly I don t miss the pond OR the maintenance.
Would like to get a ride in even if it only a 10. My good shorts and tops are all packed away. I have a cheapo pair that I have never worn as my aris needs all the help it can get.
Packing mostly done, just a few bits to go in.
Lifes 'ard innit?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You can get more done though!


I'm sure the neighbours will just love him using a hammer drill or a circular saw in the early hours of the morning !


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I knew it was a mistake to say anything.


Really ???
None forcast here for just one day


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
Grey and damp here.
I'll check out the weather in a bit........
Off to Barnstaple for a bit of shopping later.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2019)

Morning.
Grey and wet here with more wet moving in from the South. Not sure what tomorrow's is but Monday is wet again !


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Really ???
> None forcast here for just one day




The day is young.


----------



## Paulus (12 Oct 2019)

Morning all, 
Grey and damp here, forecast to be the same all day. A nice long and soggy dog walk soon with a stop at the Mitre for a pint or two on the way home. Then off to watch Barnet get beaten by Woking at the Hive in the rain. 
Another day in paradise. 😉


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all,
> Grey and damp here, forecast to be the same all day. A nice long and soggy dog walk soon with a stop at the Mitre for a pint or two on the way home. Then off to watch Barnet get beaten by Woking at the Hive in the rain.
> Another day in paradise. 😉


For how long has your dog been a beer driinker.......I am getting seriously worried about it as he regularly goes to the Mitre for a couple of pints.


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2019)

I have risen. Had a bit of a lay in with Mrs D, muttley walked.


----------



## GM (12 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Packing mostly done, just a few bits to go in.




Don't like to say this Dave, but you might need a for the Saturday. I'm praying the forecasters have got it wrong!


----------



## Paulus (12 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> For how long has your dog been a beer driinker.......I am getting seriously worried about it as he regularly goes to the Mitre for a couple of pints.


She does get quite upset when we walk straight past the pub without going in. There are quite a few dogs that get in there, with their owners, and the guvnor has two of his own.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2019)

......morning I've just got up so breakfast will be late, lunch will be dinner and dinner will be tomorrow


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Don't like to say this Dave, but you might need a for the Saturday. I'm praying the forecasters have got it wrong!


Been watching that. Yesterday bbc forcast was showers for Tuesday. Now its rain for Sunday.
Our rides are planned Monday-Friday so fortunately, although I prefer sushine, it wont bother me it Saturday is not good.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> ......morning I've just got up so breakfast will be late, lunch will be dinner and dinner will be tomorrow


Same here really. I got up early but just didnt feel like eating.
Lunch will be omelette with cheese, mushrooms onion and tomato......plus anything else I find lurking in the fridge (providing its not too furry)


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2019)

In three days time I will have outlived Steve McQueen. I have already outlived Giani Versace by 1 day.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> In three days time I will have outlived Steve McQueen. I have already outlived Giani Versace by 1 day.


I just hope I out live my Ex and hope she doesn't get buried at sea


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2019)

Good nearly lunchtime. It is the most beautiful autumn morning here in glorious Lancashire. The only cloud in the sky is I'm not on my bike.

Last night I had to do a full factory reset on my phone. Nightmare stuff. Had to spend a couple of hours on it again this morning. I feel press button A had a lot going for it!

I now have to sort my clothes cupboard. Summer stuff put away, winter stuff got out to wear, unwanted stuff to the Sally army.

This evening I'm going to see Beryl for the second time. Last week was with non-cycling friends. Tonight is with my best friend, she's also a cyclist. Really looking forward to this and good food first.


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2019)

Mid shopping respite at Latitude 48 bar in Barnstaple.
I'm not normally a lager drinker, but this is a very nice 5.4% Belgian wheat beer.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2019)

I has


----------



## GM (12 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mid shopping respite at Latitude 48 bar in Barnstaple.
> I'm not normally a lager drinker, but this is a very nice 5.4% Belgian wheat beer.
> View attachment 488748




That looks like a lovely pint


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2019)

To add to my many woes I believe I have a bit of a head cold.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> In three days time I will have outlived Steve McQueen. I have already outlived Giani Versace by 1 day.


WoW.....I had forgotten that he was only 50 when he died. A great actor (thats McQueen not you ).


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I just hope I out live my Ex and hope she doesn't get buried at sea


Why is that? Is she leaving you all her money in her will ??


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mid shopping respite at Latitude 48 bar in Barnstaple.
> I'm not normally a lager drinker, but this is a very nice 5.4% Belgian wheat beer.
> View attachment 488748


Tried the German stuff (weiss beer??) but not to my taste. A mate of mine loves it.


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why is that? Is she leaving you all her money in her will ??


He wouldn't be able to dance on her grave.


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tried the German stuff (weiss beer??) but not to my taste. A mate of mine loves it.


I'm a real ale man myself, but some of the foreign muck can be OK.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> He wouldn't be able to dance on her grave.


I thought he could walk on water.
Or was that someone else


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2019)

Seeing the weather is not nice I baked a fruit cake


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I thought he could walk on water.
> Or was that someone else


I'm not Jesus, just a naughty boy


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Seeing the weather is not nice I baked a fruit cake


You will be getting welshie jealous


----------



## gavroche (12 Oct 2019)

Making the most of the nice weather today and did a 20 miles ride. Invited out for tea tonight so all is well.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2019)

It stopped raining for 30 minutes. It is now hissing down again.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It stopped raining for 30 minutes. It is now hissing down again.


It's soul destroying. I really thought I was going to manage a short bimble in the dry, but it turned black and heavy rain came on. At least I had mudguards.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> It's soul destroying. I really thought I was going to manage a short bimble in the dry, but it turned black and heavy rain came on. At least I had mudguards.




Well done for getting out Mo.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It stopped raining for 30 minutes. It is now hissing down again.


Not rained here today.
Had the garden turfed where the pond used to be.
Finished my packing.....including my own saddle.
Now enjoying a large whisky in the hope I can go to bed and sleep as I have to be up at 0200 in the morning


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2019)

Just watched Grand Designs North Devon on Channel 4.
Was nice to find out what has actually been going on down the road from me.
Apparently the guy is £4 million in the hole and up sh1t creek.
What a twonk!
Worth a watch.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Seeing the weather is not nice I baked a fruit cake


Nuts?


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not rained here today.
> Had the garden turfed where the pond used to be.
> Finished my packing.....including my own saddle.
> Now enjoying a large whisky in the hope I can go to bed and sleep as I have to be up at 0200 in the morning


Some travel advice for where you're headed.
https://www.independent.co.uk/trave...during-after-causes-safety-tips-a8452336.html


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2019)

Buffing my bass - hers not a euphemism, by the way.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Buffing my bass - hers not a euphemism, by the way.


Oh ay


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just watched Grand Designs North Devon on Channel 4.
> Was nice to find out what has actually been going on down the road from me.
> Apparently the guy is £4 million in the hole and up sh1t creek.
> What a twonk!
> Worth a watch.



I saw an article about that, he made a right pigs ear of it.


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranPa


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2019)

The forecast for tomorrow is awful. I'm going to bed with absolutely no intention of getting up for a ride!


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not rained here today.
> Had the garden turfed where the pond used to be.
> Finished my packing.....including my own saddle.
> Now enjoying a large whisky in the hope I can go to bed and sleep as I have to be up at 0200 in the morning


06:30 or 06:55


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not rained here today.
> Had the garden turfed where the pond used to be.
> Finished my packing.....including my own saddle.
> Now enjoying a large whisky in the hope I can go to bed and sleep as I have to be up at 0200 in the morning


They got you/let you onboard yet!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2019)

morning and it is still


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> They got you/let you onboard yet!


Flight is 06.35. Just waiting for the gate No to show.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2019)

Morning.Last recorded temperature just 4 degrees and roads still damp from last nights rain.

Had a coffee and will have a walk soon.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2019)

Good morning

Oh bugger!! I'm awake, sky is clear, no wind. The forecast is still diabolical. All my kit is in the bedroom!! 😭 Decisions!!

Had an excellent night at Beryl. Very different seats from last time. Gave the play a new feel. Wonderful to see my good friend and have a fun evening.


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2019)

Good morning people, its hissing down here, rugby on the telly this morning and F1 this afternoon, that might be it for today.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2019)

Good morning. Guess what? It's raining just for a change.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2019)

Hmmmmm...........I popped out in to the backyard to empty kitchen bin and bring milk in. It's, damp, chilly and miserable. Definitely a shivery sort of morning. Happy my kit is in the bedroom still.

Mrs P is going crafting. I'm going to light the stove and go nowhere. I shall look for an interesting dish for tea. I also quite fancy cooking to feed the freezer........we shall see


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> I saw an article about that, he made a right pigs ear of it.


The locals aren't happy about it.
He's basically had an industrial sized building site on one of the most scenic headlands for nigh on ten years. There's been wooden site fencing erected along the roadside, that restricts the view, for most of that time and it's still there. The guy's an eejit. He had a perfectly nice house which didn't impose on the landscape and which could have been renovated/improved for a fraction of what he's spent. I can see the place never being finished and just falling into disrepair.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2019)

Lots of frustrated cycling pensioners out there today. Facebook Messenger started pinging about 7.15 "Who's playing out tomorrow?" Blah, blah.

This doesn't usually start till 6-7.00pm 😂


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2019)

I have risen!

Nice lay in with the voluptuous Mrs D, dog walked and we both got soaked. Now breakfasting on coffee (no milk, no sugar) and a Cambridge bar.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2019)




----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2019)

Wetter than Ian Beale.


----------



## JtB (13 Oct 2019)

Looking at random posts in this thread I get the impression retired folk spend most of their time complaining about the weather - I think I’ll put off my retirement then for a few more years.


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2019)

To be fair, before retired I'd complain about the weather when I should have been working.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> To be fair, before retired I'd complain about the weather when I should have been working.


Yes, but you just like complaining about anything.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2019)

JtB said:


> Looking at random posts in this thread I get the impression retired folk spend most of their time complaining about the weather..........


Or spending their time in the pub.....


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2019)

Good news. Our builder has just texted to say the new porch starts this week.

Bad news. I was previously told Friday. It's now 8.00 tomorrow. I have to empty the current porch.  ........this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2019)

I'm in the pub and the sun's come out.
There........hit all the bases.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2019)

Here's one for @classic33 ........


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2019)

Mrs P is Scottish..............😭


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is Scottish..............😭


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>



I've resisted..............so far.........


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've resisted..............so far.........




Sorry. I couldn't resist.😄


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2019)

. Oh dear


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2019)

I'm about to have a wobble home.........wish me luck.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2019)

No panic - I made it.
I must say, that's the best pint I've had all year.


----------



## rustybolts (13 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> No panic - I made it.
> I must say, that's the best pint I've had all year.


Have you ever tried cycling home after a few pints ? … I found it safer to wheel the bike home !!


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Flight is 06.35. Just waiting for the gate No to show.


Should have been gate number 2, Terminal 2. TUI?


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2019)

It's stopped .........until tomorrow


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2019)

rustybolts said:


> Have you ever tried cycling home after a few pints ? … I found it safer to wheel the bike home !!


Jeeez! I did that once. Never again. I think I'm lucky to be alive. 😱


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2019)

So Mrs P has been crafting and had a good afternoon. Scotland lost the rugby but are winning the footie 5-0..........I'm not sure if I should mention this.

She's had a G&T and is threatening to have another 😲


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub and the sun's come out.
> There........hit all the bases.
> 
> View attachment 488898


Glass is a four year old French glass, not legal for trade over here. Don't touch a drop of the contents, you'll be breaking the law.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Here's one for @classic33 ........
> View attachment 488902
> 
> View attachment 488903


BD21 1AW


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Glass is a four year old French glass, not legal for trade over here. Don't touch a drop of the contents, you'll be breaking the law.


Citation required.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> So Mrs P has been crafting and had a good afternoon. Scotland lost the rugby but are winning the footie 5-0..........I'm not sure if I should mention this.
> 
> She's had a G&T and is threatening to have another 😲




I am not unhappy that Scotland lost In the Rugby. Can you tell?


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Citation required.


Check "glass spotting" by Mad Doug Biker.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Check "glass spotting" by Mad Doug Biker.


Link?
Can't find it in a search.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Link?
> Can't find it in a search.


You did try lookin!!
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/s...ering-about-for-ages-but.185635/#post-3849279


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Should have been gate number 2, Terminal 2. TUI?


Gate 208.
Jet2


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Gate 208.
> Jet2


Terminal?

Was it your flight that came over here this morning then?


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You did try lookin!!
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/s...ering-about-for-ages-but.185635/#post-3849279


It helps if you give the correct search terms.
Jeez....you're hard work sometimes!


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> It helps if you give the correct search terms.
> Jeez....you're hard work sometimes!


Last line, post 13 "glass spotting"!


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not unhappy that Scotland lost In the Rugby. Can you tell?



Just when I was looking for support and sympathy this happens. 

Mrs P is not happy.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just when I was looking for support and sympathy this happens.
> 
> Mrs P is not happy.




You didn't show her my message did you?


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Last line, post 13 "glass spotting"!
> View attachment 489019


I put 'glass spotting' into the search facility and it threw up 21 pages of posts. I ain't gonna trawl through all of them to find it.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> I put 'glass spotting' into the search facility and it threw up 21 pages of posts. I ain't gonna trawl through all of them to find it.


Did you put in Mad Doug Biker for "Posted by"?


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night granPa


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just when I was looking for support and sympathy this happens.
> 
> Mrs P is not happy.


You allowed the G&T to run out?


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did you put in Mad Doug Biker for "Posted by"?


Yes.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yes.


Any of them would have done you then.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any of them would have done you then.


It would have been a lot easier to link the thread and post number in the first place.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> It would have been a lot easier to link the thread and post number in the first place.


Being in a few threads, but not certain of the thread titles, it was easier to give a search term that covered them all.


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2019)

Morning all, just got home.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Terminal?
> 
> Was it your flight that came over here this morning then?


Terminal 2.
Hope it didnt wake you up. I asked the pilot to turn the noise down.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2019)

Morning all. Early night last night and crawled out of bed this morning at 07.00
We have our bikes and plan our first 40 miler today with plenty of stops for sightseeing etc.
27° by lunchtime is a bit too warm for me but I will put up with it


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You didn't show her my message did you?



No. I wanted to survive for one last bike ride today.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You allowed the G&T to run out?



Well she did have two BUT I bought Tesco tonic and she complained about that.

I have to admit it is rubbish. No taste and no bubbles.


----------



## Paulus (14 Oct 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, guess what, it's raining. It's dark and a bit grim outside. Another soggy dog walk will be had and then a domestics day.
I have 2 episodes of the new Spiral to watch. BBC4. This is series 7. It's French with subtitles, but an excellent series. You can catch up on iplayer.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2019)

Good day and I have a feeling it will be. The sky looks clear, still dark, and no breeze. Forecast is sun till lunch then light cloud.

Six are out for the Monday ride. Must be lots of frustration with the recent weather. Think it's going to be a chilly start.

Builder arrives at 8.00 to start the new porch.

Slept right through Saturday and Sunday nights till 6.30 now concerns have lifted from my mind. Feel so much better for this.

@Drago I hope life is picking up for you?


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2019)




----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2019)

@PaulSB you're only having a porch? I've got a drawbridge and portcullis.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2019)

Morning folks. No rain or wind but it is still very damp here.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> @PaulSB you're only having a porch? I've got a drawbridge and portcullis.



No running water here so we can't fill a most.......


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2019)

Off to Bideford this morning for our weekly LIDL & ALDI shop.
I can hardly contain myself!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off to Bideford this morning for our weekly LIDL & ALDI shop.
> I can hardly contain myself!


Lol. Have fun. We have only just got an Aldi here so I have been in twice. Seeing a big price difference in most stuff compared with our Co-op.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off to Bideford this morning for our weekly LIDL & ALDI shop.
> I can hardly contain myself!


----------



## numbnuts (14 Oct 2019)

Morning it's not  here yet and I have never been into a Lidl & Aldi shop I think we have them


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2019)

Taking ages for the mist to clear here and not very warm either. Might eventually get a little bimble at some point.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2019)

I'm sat in the Badgers Tearoom with a coffee and a teacake, my first ride in ten days. Rain forecast for eleven, or two, depending on which forecast you read, If its eleven I'm not far from home, if its two I've got time for the scenic route home.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2019)

House tidied. Evidence that mice have been in the kitchen so I've cleaned and bleached the while place and given the cats a written warning.


----------



## gavroche (14 Oct 2019)

Going to see my daughter on Anglesey this afternoon and give my grandson is first driving lesson as he is 17 today.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Going to see my daughter on Anglesey this afternoon and give my grandson is first driving lesson as he is 17 today.




Good luck and do you have a change of trousers as well?


----------



## gavroche (14 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good luck and do you have a change of trousers as well?


No need, I used to be a driving instructor so I know what to expect.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2019)

I got back about half an hour ago, got a 54 mile bimble in. The rain started when I was about five miles from home so I got most of the ride done in the dry. With it being my first ride after a ten day lay off I was feeling it a bit, it was a bit of a slow ride and hard work, but pleasant enough. I chose the Brandon Marsh Nature Reserve for today's ride as its close to home, about eight miles away, but I've got a network of lanes I can use for a longer ride, the forecasters couldn't make their minds up when the rain was going to arrive this morning so it was a good choice.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2019)

Our son's just paid us a visit, came in with an arm full of bags and boxes, he'd been Xmas shopping and was looking for somewhere to hide his presents till Xmas.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2019)

Dam. Just realised it's my mums Birthday tomorrow. She will be 98. Thank God for Interflora.


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2019)

Just pumped up 20 bike tyres.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Oct 2019)

It's again


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2019)

Got a bimble in. Just 29 miles, but enough for me at this time of year. The roads were still wet and mucky in bits, but a decent enough day after what we’ve been having.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> No running water here so we can't fill a most.......


If Drago runs out of water he can fill it with home brew beer. That will prevent people getting access.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2019)

Got a nice 40 miler in. 28° so once we left the coast with its pleasant breeze it became hard work.
Was supposed to do Cap Formentor tomorrow but strong winds are forcast and I understand it can be windy even in good weather..... so we have changed our plans.
I feel another early night coming on.


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Got a nice 40 miler in. 28° so once we left the coast with its pleasant breeze it became hard work.
> Was supposed to do Cap Formentor tomorrow but strong winds are forcast and I understand it can be windy even in good weather..... so we have changed our plans.
> I feel another early night coming on.



How long are you away for, just so as I know how long to put you on ignore.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2019)

screenman said:


> How long are you away for, just so as I know how long to put you on ignore.


.
Only one week.
I promise not to mention the weather or the lovely rides again.

Until tomorrow T


----------



## CharlesF (14 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> .....I have 2 episodes of the new Spiral to watch. BBC4. This is series 7. It's French with subtitles, but an excellent series. You can catch up on iplayer.


Thank you, thank you! I didn’t spot that the new series had started, so disaster averted; Spiral is the best ever police show, by a million miles.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2019)

No, no, no. Police Squad! was the best ever police show, by a billion miles.


----------



## GM (14 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> .
> Only one week.
> I promise not to mention the weather or the lovely rides again.
> 
> Until tomorrow T




Looks like the weather is going to be ok for the weekend, fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2019)

Has Dave7 answered yet?


----------



## GM (14 Oct 2019)

screenman said:


> Has Dave7 answered yet?




Not yet, he's probably in the bar!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2019)

screenman said:


> Has Dave7 answered yet?




Give him time to think of suitable comments to make to us about the weather he is enjoying.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2019)

Not fair. No Corrie tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Not fair. No Corrie tonight.




What a shame.  NOT


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2019)

Or Emmerdiddlydale


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a shame.  NOT


Even hearing the music makes me cringe!


----------



## Poacher (14 Oct 2019)

CharlesF said:


> Thank you, thank you! I didn’t spot that the new series had started, so disaster averted; Spiral is the best ever police show, by a million miles.


Much prefer Engrenages!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2019)

I hate all soaps. As you say Mo, I can't stand even hearing the signature tunes. They make me cringe.


----------



## Paulus (14 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Not fair. No Corrie tonight.


Good grief man, have you no shame 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2019)

screenman said:


> Has Dave7 answered yet?


About what??....I answered you earlier. Have I missed something?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Not yet, he's probably in the bar!


He is.....but i am not aware of a question


----------



## Poacher (14 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> I have 2 episodes of the new Spiral to watch. BBC4. This is series 7. It's French with subtitles, but an excellent series. You can catch up on iplayer.


Non Uccidere / Thou Shalt Not Kill is also worth watching on More 4.
An ongoing story line about the murder of the main character's father, for which her estranged mother served time, but each episode is an individual, quite complex murder case.
Italian with English subtitles.


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate all soaps. As you say Mo, I can't stand even hearing the signature tunes. They make me cringe.


Bring back Crossroads.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Terminal 2.
> Hope it didnt wake you up. I asked the pilot to turn the noise down.


He must have mis-understood your request, he flow lower keeping the sound lower down.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bring back Crossroads.




Good old Meg Richardson and Benny, not to mention Miss Diane.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good old Meg Richardson and Benny, not to mention Miss Diane.


"Meg" died in the 1980's. Miss Diane/Penny Thornley, went to Coronation Street.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> No, no, no. Police Squad! was the best ever police show, by a billion miles.


Hawaii Five-0

Origional series though, not the new one.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

screenman said:


> Or Emmerdiddlydale


Oy


----------



## GM (14 Oct 2019)

Just got back from the cinema. Went to see The Joker, great film.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2019)

4.35 "Will you stop fidgeting." I go quietly downstairs and make a coffee.

Ten minutes later Mrs P appears and makes coffee.

Me: "Sorry if I disturbed you."
Mrs P: "Don't worry I haven't really been to sleep."

So how does that work?

Good morning. Weather looks OKish. I now have two episodes of The Capture to watch.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> 4.35 "Will you stop fidgeting." I go quietly downstairs and make a coffee.
> 
> Ten minutes later Mrs P appears and makes coffee.
> 
> ...


She is a woman......its not supposed to make sense.
Dont tell welshie or Mo I said that though.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2019)

Quick one this morning.....off for breckie soon.
Off to Cala San Vincente (20 miler??) then find some add ons/detours.
Hoping to get back for 1400ish for a bit of sunbathing.
Bad news is......its only going to be 22° with wall to wall sunshine


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> She is a woman......its not supposed to make sense.
> Dont tell welshie or Mo I said that though.



🤫


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (15 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


's wonderful what a little blue pill can do innit?


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2019)

Or a picture of Dr Alice.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> She is a woman......its not supposed to make sense.
> Dont tell welshie or Mo I said that though.


I heard that! 

I have just started using one of these heavy gravity blankets to see if I can at least get a couple of hours sleep. No miracles, but I think it is helping slightly. Combined with the dark mornings, I seem to be lying a bit later and feel like I have had a fraction more sleep.

Coffee finished and heading out for a wander in a minute.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> She is a woman......its not supposed to make sense.
> Dont tell welshie or Mo I said that though.




Watch it you. Just because your on holiday doesn't mean you can be brave.😠😠


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2019)

Morning folks very misty here


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good old Meg Richardson and Benny, not to mention Miss Diane.


At least they had sensible accents.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> At least they had sensible accents.




Oh I don't know. Benny's accent was rather awful as was his woolly hat.


----------



## Paulus (15 Oct 2019)

Morning all, a nice bowl of porridge with mixed berries in for breakfast, and then out with the dog as usual. MrsP has gone down with the lurgie and has a bad cough thumping head and streaming nose. 
No doubt it will come my way in the next few days. I shall stop at the greengrocers and stock up on lemons. 🍋🍋🍋


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2019)

I've just got up.


----------



## Lee_M (15 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up.



Me too. Good this retirement lark innit.

In other news I've lost the cycling bug. Not been out for 2 weeks and not missing it. Things need to changes.

In other news my home-brewed mango IPa is awesome, but gives a stinking hangover.

Off to spend unnecessary money on a hifi upgrade this morning after persuading Mrs me that moving the listening room round was a good idea. It was, it sounds soooo much better.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Off to spend unnecessary money on a hifi upgrade this morning after persuading Mrs me that moving the listening room round was a good idea. It was, it sounds soooo much better.


I don't listen to that much music so not worth loads of fancy seperate gear but I have treated myself to a Ruark R5 for the living room and the R2 for the bedroom. Very pleased with the sound quality, and the choice of internet radio stations is amazing plus I can bluetooth music from Amazon Prime too so overall, very chuffed with them.


----------



## GM (15 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good old Meg Richardson and Benny, not to mention Miss Diane.





Yeah, bring back Crossroads. We've nicknamed my brother Benny because he looked and acted like Benny  even after 40 years working together!


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2019)

They did bring back Crossroads. Unfortunately, only 2 people watched it - one had switched their TV on early and was waiting for the footie, and the other was a small Dachshund named Colin whose owners had left the tv on to keep him company. That wasn't enough to sustain the come back, and it disappeared up it's own anus of mediocrity.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

Right!
Sun's out, clear blue skies and the tide is falling............so, off to Croyde beach for a doggie walk.


----------



## rustybolts (15 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good old Meg Richardson and Benny, not to mention Miss Diane.


I have a vintage Benny style woollen cap which I treasure , her indoors threatens to throw it out


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2019)

rustybolts said:


> I have a vintage Benny style woollen cap which I treasure , her indoors threatens to throw it out




Mr WD has one as well. I often say he looks like benny. It's horrible and makes him look like a numpty. I am embarrassed to be seen with him. 😠


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has one as well. I often say he looks like benny. It's horrible and makes him look like a numpty. I am embarrassed to be seen with him. 😠


I wear either a stylish flat cap or a straw Panama hat, depending on the weather.
I can do a good Peaky Blinder when I feel like it.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2019)

Baseball cap during BST, flat cap during GMT. Those are the rules of middle aged hat wearing.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Baseball cap during BST, flat cap during GMT. Those are the rules of middle aged hat wearing.




I have a baseball cap that I use when cycling . Other than that, I never wear a hat as they don't suit me at all.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2019)

I make hats look good. Hell, I'm so manly a bin bag loo,s good draped across my muscular form, barely concealing my bulging loins.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a baseball cap that I use when cycling . Other than that, I never wear a hat as they don't suit me at all.


Baseball cap and pink bloomers ….............no I couldn't image that either


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

Baseball caps should be illegal on anyone over 18.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Baseball cap and pink bloomers ….............no I couldn't image that either




Try it.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2019)

My mums flowers have been delivered. Phew. Saved by a florist.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My mums flowers have been delivered. Phew. Saved by a florist.


Sounds like you had a good arrangement..........


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has one as well. I often say he looks like benny. It's horrible and makes him look like a numpty. I am embarrassed to be seen with him. 😠



I wear a woolly hat in the winter when I'm cycling.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sounds like you had a good arrangement..........




Groan


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Groan


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2019)

Todays rode was just 20 miles but some serious hills for the gearing on the hired bikes.
I was just about to set out when I realise the p****** fairy had visited.I have brought some patches so repaired it. It was a pig to find, a tiny thorn right on the seam.



Part of todays ride  (Sorry but had to)


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2019)

Will we make 2000 pages by the end of the week?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2019)

Glad to hear you repaired it and didn't put in a new tube @Dave7 

I should never have got involved in that thread 😂


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Glad to hear you repaired it and didn't put in a new tube @Dave7
> 
> I should never have got involved in that thread 😂


Someone getting chastised for not repairing them? Afraid I never do either. New one every time, although (touching wood) haven't needed one for a while.

33 mile bimble done while we had a blink of sun so quite pleasant.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Will we make 2000 pages by the end of the week?


I


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

Don't


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

Know


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

What


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

Do


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

You


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

Reckon?


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2019)

Careful......you’ll incur Shaun’s wrath and get told not to post as much like wot happened a while back in the Tea thread!


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2019)

Say what? You got a wrist slapping?


----------



## GM (15 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Will we make 2000 pages by the end of the week?




Which reminds me where's Traindriver?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Which reminds me where's Traindriver?


Oh, I just realised we haven’t seen him around. Wonder if he’s been a bad boy, or just taking a break


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2019)

The door mans been round this afternoon, back a week Thursday to fit it, thats another job ticked off the list.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2019)

I think train driver is on Holiday. He usually goes around this time of year


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Glad to hear you repaired it and didn't put in a new tube @Dave7
> 
> I should never have got involved in that thread 😂


TBH if it had been en route I would have had to put a new tube in. I filled a sink but struggled to find it as it was such a tiny hole.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, I just realised we haven’t seen him around. Wonder if he’s been a bad boy, or just taking a break


He messaged me a week ago with some info about one of my planned rides for this week. But he has been missing from here. Hope all is well.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think train driver is on Holiday. He usually goes around this time of year


I know he was planning Majorca sometime in October.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2019)

He'll be in a foreign prison watching the Midnight Express on Betamax.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> He messaged me a week ago with some info about one of my planned rides for this week. But he has been missing from here. Hope all is well.


He sometimes jets off for a cycling holiday abroad. Hopefully that’s what it is.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

Did someone mention a Police drama programme a while back in this thread, saying it was the best ever?
Can't seem to find it.
Any ideas?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> He sometimes jets off for a cycling holiday abroad. Hopefully that’s what it is.


Thats bad. No one should be allowed to do that


----------



## CharlesF (15 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Did someone mention a Police drama programme a while back in this thread, saying it was the best ever?
> Can't seem to find it.
> Any ideas?


Spiral BBC4. Saturday 9pm, I think. I have 3 watch on iPlayer to catch up.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2019)

CharlesF said:


> Spiral BBC4. Saturday 9pm, I think. I have 3 watch on iPlayer to catch up.


Ta.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Did someone mention a Police drama programme a while back in this thread, saying it was the best ever?
> Can't seem to find it.
> Any ideas?


That'd be Police Squad!



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qy7UOg7wnos


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2019)

There was a new drama set in medieval times called the name of the rose that started the other week. It's on catch up TV
BBC2 I think it was on.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Did someone mention a Police drama programme a while back in this thread, saying it was the best ever?
> Can't seem to find it.
> Any ideas?



There's a new one on Netflix, "Criminal." A good spin on police drama........not the best ever though.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2019)

I can't watch police dramas. I just end up shouting at the telly at how crap they are. Ashes to Ashes was good, but I can see why they toned it down for the modern audience.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh I don't know. Benny's accent was rather awful as was his woolly hat.


Being born in Birmingham what would you expect?


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Baseball cap and pink bloomers ….............no I couldn't image that either


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I can't watch police dramas. I just end up shouting at the telly at how crap they are. Ashes to Ashes was good, but I can see why they toned it down for the modern audience.


Try _Happy Valley_.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 489245




Don't I look spiffing.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't I look spiffing.


There's free patterns as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's free patterns as well.




Ooh. Lovely.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2019)

Morning.....It's again


----------



## PaulSB (16 Oct 2019)

Morning numbnuts. 

The threatened rain doesn't seem to have arrived overnight. I've a ride planned for 9.30. Quick brew now and hopefully doze for 2-3 hours.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I can't watch police dramas. I just end up shouting at the telly at how crap they are. Ashes to Ashes was good, but I can see why they toned it down for the modern audience.



My wife is exactly the same with medical dramas though she has toned it down a bit recently.

It's really annoying for the other person watching. Not that I ever comment on anything horticultural! 😂


----------



## PaulSB (16 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Someone getting chastised for not repairing them? Afraid I never do either.



Oh yes. I'm the devil incarnate. 👹

I use one every two or three years!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
2 cups of tea consumed. Will be going for a short walk then try** breakfast.
**I got the 'galloping trots' yesterday afternoon. Felt better, had my tea then was bad again. Feel quite shakey now so not sure about a ride. We were planning Cap Formentor but that may be too strenuous the way I feel. I have brought Imodium with me which should help.
I will report back later.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2019)

Morning. Was raining earlier. Could hear it while lying in my pit. Still a fine drizzle but I will go a wander soon. There is a faint glimmer of light in the sky now. Green bin day


----------



## Paulus (16 Oct 2019)

Good morning all fellow retirees. Drizzling and dark outside at the mo. On my second mug of tea and contemplating what to eat for breakfast. A toss up between porridge with various berries added, I did have this yesterday though, or, lightly toasted bagel with smoked bacon and cream cheese. 
Decisions, decisions. .
Out on the bike later for a 20 mile circuit once the rain stops.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Out on the bike later for a 20 mile circuit once the rain stops.


Other way round here. Rain this morning and dry by the afternoon, by which time I probably won't feel like a cycle.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2019)

Forecast here is for moist early on, drying out later. Much like my Y fronts when I then them inside out.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Morning numbnuts.
> 
> The threatened rain doesn't seem to have arrived overnight. I've a ride planned for 9.30. Quick brew now and hopefully doze for 2-3 hours.



No, we've got it, the forecast is for a dry day and its hissing down, do you want me to pass it over?


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2019)

Morning folks, out to lunch then down the club today, our neighbour recons we won the bonus ball last week when we were away, so something to look forward to.


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2019)

Off for a doggie walk around the grounds of Arlington Court this morning, followed by a spot of lunch at the Crown.
Waited in yesterday for two parcels. They didn't arrive. Guaranteed they try to deliver them whilst I'm out today!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2019)

Morning gang. Heavy rain last night but it has stopped. Very damp though.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2019)

I think it has stopped


----------



## GM (16 Oct 2019)

Morning all. Suppose I better get up, sudoku and codeword done. Might go for a swim this morning if it's still raining and then get packing, don't like leaving it to the last minute panic.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2019)

Heavy drizzle here now, verging on actual rain.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Oct 2019)

It's raining. Got half mile from and valve appears to have blown on tubeless. Walked home.

Now wondering how to fix this. 🤔🤔


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's raining. Got half mile from and valve appears to have blown on tubeless. Walked home.
> 
> Now wondering how to fix this. 🤔🤔


On yesterdays ride I passed a woman cyclist heading the opposite way. Approx 200 yards on there was really loud bang and I thought she had come off. Went back to help and found she had had a blowout. First time Ive ever seen/heard that.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2019)

Latest medical update. I won't get too graphic 
Bog visits are getting less frequent. Is that the Imodium working I wonder?
My aris feels like Drago has been rubbing it with grade 4 sandpaper. I have antiseptic cream and the 'usage' says "ideal for nappy rash" so I have slapped half the tube on.
Feeling less weak now.
I will give things an hour and if all is well will try a ride to Can Picaford.... 20 miles return.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2019)

You need to cauterise your sphincter muscles to ensure a swift recover. A good dollop of tobasco sauce on your loo roll and a thorough wipe will seal the wound permanently. No pain, no gain.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2019)

Do the old just like moaning, we are having a new lift fitted and it will be out of action for a few weeks, so the upstairs lot complained “how do we get our shopping up the stair you will have to put us up in a hotel”.....so they put in a chair lift so far so good......until this morning “I'm not using that it is unsafe” it is not unsafe said I, so I did a demonstration lovely what's not to like “well I'm still not using it. So they are not going to use it and the stairway has been made narrower for the able bodied............I give up  and it is still


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> You need to cauterise your sphincter muscles to ensure a swift recover. A good dollop of tobasco sauce on your loo roll and a thorough wipe will seal the wound permanently. No pain, no gain.


Really?? I honestly did not know that.
I will pick some up later, try it and give you an update.
Regardless of what Welshie says about you I think you are a genuine caring sort of person.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Latest medical update. I won't get too graphic
> Bog visits are getting less frequent. Is that the Imodium working I wonder?
> My aris feels like Drago has been rubbing it with grade 4 sandpaper. I have antiseptic cream and the 'usage' says "ideal for nappy rash" so I have slapped half the tube on.
> Feeling less weak now.
> I will give things an hour and if all is well will try a ride to Can Picaford.... 20 miles return.






Drago said:


> You need to cauterise your sphincter muscles to ensure a swift recover. A good dollop of tobasco sauce on your loo roll and a thorough wipe will seal the wound permanently. No pain, no gain.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2019)

That's ok Dave. Just looking out for a mate


----------



## PaulSB (16 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> On yesterdays ride I passed a woman cyclist heading the opposite way. Approx 200 yards on there was really loud bang and I thought she had come off. Went back to help and found she had had a blowout. First time Ive ever seen/heard that.



I've encountered that a few times and had it happen to me. All my fault in my case. I was on my tourer and hadn't noticed the rear tyre was badly worn. Riding down a gravel path, fully loaded, BANG!!


----------



## Paulus (16 Oct 2019)

My mate's tyre exploded in Cambridge some years back. The sound would of had @Drago diving for cover behind old ladies and Armed response units called. It turned out that the brake block was misaligned and was slightly rubbing on the tyre. We had done about 50 miles before it finally gave out. Quite an impressive noise


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've encountered that a few times and had it happen to me. All my fault in my case. I was on my tourer and hadn't noticed the rear tyre was badly worn. Riding down a gravel path, fully loaded, BANG!!



Happened to me on a club ride, caused by a tyre failure, the bead parted company with the sidewall, the bang had a mate shouting "keep the noise down Dave, we're trying to sleep at the back"  he then helped me sort it, he was carrying a tyre boot.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2019)

Sounds like the work of a sniper to me.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2019)

We got down the club this afternoon to find that not only had my Good Lady won the bonus ball the week we were away, but had won it this week as well, not only that but I'd won one of the small prizes both weeks, we walked out 90 quid up.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2019)

You've let someone give Mrs Dave a "bonus ball", eh?


----------



## screenman (16 Oct 2019)

I just had an afternoon nap, I may well do it more often.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> That's ok Dave. Just looking out for a mate


I couldn't get any tobasco sauce but I had some deep heat so used that liberally.
The hotel is threatening to sue me for the hole in the ceiling where my head went through.
The woman in the room above is suing as she had her fancy man in and my head happened to get between them. I apologised but she seemed a bit angry for some reason.


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> You need to cauterise your sphincter muscles to ensure a swift recover. A good dollop of tobasco sauce on your loo roll and a thorough wipe will seal the wound permanently. No pain, no gain.


I've just dried and ground up some Chillis. I'm inundated with the darn things, so I reckoned Chilli powder would be the best way to keep them.
I put them in an airtight container after I'd ground them up..............................I then had a sniff, just to see what they smelled like.......................
An hour later, I still feel like I've been pepper sprayed in the face from 12". 
Won't be doing that again. 🥵


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Sounds like the work of a sniper to me.


On the grassy knoll or in the book deposititory?


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> On the grassy knoll or in the book deposititory?



There wasn't one on the grassy knoll, that one was in the motorcade and in the car behind the president.


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2019)

Laters.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Laters.


Sithi


----------



## GM (17 Oct 2019)

Morning all. First!..... Flying out this morning to keep an eye on young Dave7, to make sure he's behaving himself  I'll report back later!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2019)

Good morning. It's dark but sticking my head outside suggests a benign weather day. Slept through till 6.20 which is great - eight hours straight. I note with some trepidation Mrs P left the marital bed during the night. This can mean one of two things; I was snoring or she couldn't sleep. Hopefully it's the latter!!

First job is to collect the winter bike from the LBS and drop the summer one in. They have some rather good winter boots. I might take my winter socks along "just" to see how they feel. 🤔

Probably going to spend time on the allotment today.

Our new porch is progressing well. The lads should begin building the fitted cupboard today and finish tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2019)

Morning. A tad chilly up here this morning. Only 2 degrees and misty with it so it is going to feel raw out. Will wrap up warmer for a walk soon.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. First!..... Flying out this morning to keep an eye on young Dave7, to make sure he's behaving himself  I'll report back later!


I have booked the Palms bar and will be there 2100 Friday.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2019)

Sorry to report that I am decidedly poorly this morning. Similar to yesterday as in I am weak and shivering. Got out of bed at 0700 but had to go back.... and thats where I still am. Cant face breakfast.
On top of that my back is bad and I cant stand up straight.
I am not a happy bunny


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry to report that I am decidedly poorly this morning. Similar to yesterday as in I am weak and shivering. Got out of bed at 0700 but had to go back.... and thats where I still am. Cant face breakfast.
> On top of that my back is bad and I cant stand up straight.
> I am not a happy bunny




So sorry to hear this Dave.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2019)

Morning folks. Horrible and wet here and cold.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2019)

Good morning folks, the weather app on my phones playing up, cold dry day, the only rain forecast is for midday, about the time I leave the cafe.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2019)

I didn't sleep well last night, wbichnis odd considering how zonked I feel on amitriptyline. I see an afternoon snooze in my future.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry to report that I am decidedly poorly this morning. Similar to yesterday as in I am weak and shivering. Got out of bed at 0700 but had to go back.... and thats where I still am. Cant face breakfast.
> On top of that my back is bad and I cant stand up straight.
> I am not a happy bunny


Is it because you got all excited when @welsh dragon said she'd send you a pair of her bloomers, but you received a pair of @Drago used YFronts instead?


----------



## numbnuts (17 Oct 2019)




----------



## Paulus (17 Oct 2019)

Morning all, nice and sunny here at the moment. I am taking our three cats to the vets for their booster vaccinations this morning. They are already suspicious after seeing the baskets in the kitchen. 
Should be able to get out on the bike again today, there is some rain forecast for later but I'm hard/mad and cycle in most weather


----------



## Mart44 (17 Oct 2019)

Good morning - A sunny start with rain forecast later. I think I'll take a ride to the allotment while the weather holds to see if our friend needs any assistance. I feel I should fulfil my roll as chief digger and general dogs-body. She pays me in fruit and veg. Sometimes a bar of chocolate or a bottle drink.






P.S. Sorry not to say good morning for a while... and get well soon Dave7


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2019)

Don't know what to do. Feel tired, rudderless, and low.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2019)

I'm going to sort the rest of my Chillis out this morning.......


----------



## numbnuts (17 Oct 2019)

I has  and it is horrible here, still not going out as I have to wait in for the postman


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2019)

I'm still waiting for 2 parcels, from different places, which are currently 3 days late.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm going to sort the rest of my Chillis out this morning.......
> View attachment 489374


Could Drago borrow that next June as thats the month he washes his y fronts.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2019)

I took 600mg of Ibuprofen earlier and am about to try having a shower. If I can manage that ok I may try to get a 10 miler in.
As Arnie would say.....I'll be back.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I took 600mg of Ibuprofen earlier and am about to try having a shower. If I can manage that ok I may try to get a 10 miler in.
> As Arnie would say.....I'll be back.


I bought a little gadget called Sciaticalm to try. Just looking at reviews just now and think I have wasted £39. Lol. 

I suspect it doesn't do much apart from vibrate.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I suspect it doesn't do much apart from vibrate.


I wonder why you bought it?


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2019)

It's the most beautiful warm sunny day on my allotment. Quick coffee and then back to work.

Sorry...............but this is Lancashire! 🙂


----------



## Paulus (17 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I bought a little gadget called Sciaticalm to try. Just looking at reviews just now and think I have wasted £39. Lol.
> 
> I suspect it doesn't do much apart from vibrate.


Hmmm


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2019)

It's raining just for a change.


----------



## Paulus (17 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's raining just for a change.


Same here, it was supposed to dry this afternoon. The weather obviously hasn't seen the forecast.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Oct 2019)

We have showers


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I bought a little gadget called Sciaticalm to try. Just looking at reviews just now and think I have wasted £39. Lol.
> 
> I suspect it doesn't do much apart from vibrate.


I'm sure it won't go to waste.


----------



## gavroche (17 Oct 2019)

Got up early expecting to go to school but no, so I have only done one day this week.
Never mind, off till next Tuesday now. 
I washed the car instead and thoroughly cleaned my winter bike , Specialized Allez, ready for next ride possibly Sunday is the weather is right. 
Nothing planned for this afternoon but must make sure I look busy otherwise my wife will find something for me.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I bought a little gadget called Sciaticalm to try. Just looking at reviews just now and think I have wasted £39. Lol.
> 
> I suspect it doesn't do much apart from vibrate.


You cant beat a good vibrator.....those cheap ones are just no good


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You cant beat a good vibrator.....those cheap ones are just no good



There speaks the voice of experience


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2019)

Well I tried. Struggled up off the bed but could not chance a shower.
Had a hobble up the avenue and back.
On the bed again now.
Bikes go back tomorrow tea time.....I really hope I get a last ride in.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There speaks the voice of experience


Now seriously, what would I do with a vibrator??
Nah, dont answer that.
Edit
On 2nd thoughts yes, do answer it


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2019)

Well that was a cracking morning. Well apart from the puncture it was, I was just turning right towards Packwood House and the front started to feel soft, then it was bumpity bump, a quick tube change and i was on my way again. my usual Thursday loop to Hatton locks then a meander home, 54 miles. A cold bright sunny windy morning but very pleasant and an enjoyable morning on the bike.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now seriously, what would I do with a vibrator??
> Nah, dont answer that.
> Edit
> On 2nd thoughts yes, do answer it



I wont answer that, I don't want to be banned.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2019)

I can hear thunder


----------



## numbnuts (17 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I can hear thunder


No that's the vibrator


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I can hear thunder


Sorry about that. Beans for lunch.


----------



## gavroche (17 Oct 2019)

Grass cut front and back, hopefully last time till spring.


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2019)

Instead of having an afternoon nap like I did yesterday I am going to wash the cazzzzzzz!


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Grass cut front and back, hopefully last time till spring.


I had to cut our grass every month last year. 
The joys of living in a temperate micro climate.
Damn stuff never stops growing!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> No that's the vibrator


,,🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2019)

Competition time boys and girls. Who knows what these are and what there used for? I did actually hand over money for them today.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2019)

Ses toy warmers?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2019)

Spec' cases?
Is the one on the left Mo's velvet vibrator?


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2019)

Beer coolers or bidon warmers?


----------



## Paulus (17 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Beer coolers or bidon warmers?


Aussie bottle holders?


----------



## GM (17 Oct 2019)

Hope you feel better tomorrow Dave, can't miss out on the karaoke night! Here's a view from our apartment....


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Beer coolers or bidon warmers?



Wrong but I like it 😄


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Aussie bottle holders?



Good. Like that! ,,😄


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2019)

CO2 holders, for when they are in use.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm going to sort the rest of my Chillis out this morning.......
> View attachment 489374


Who did the zipping up?


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2019)

screenman said:


> CO2 holders, for when they are in use.


Another good one but wrong I'm afraid


----------



## numbnuts (17 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Competition time boys and girls. Who knows what these are and what there used for? I did actually hand over money for them today.
> 
> View attachment 489407


extension tubes for astro binoculars


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Could Drago borrow that next June as thats the month he washes his y fronts.


These have been training for that!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Hope you feel better tomorrow Dave, can't miss out on the karaoke night! Here's a view from our apartment....
> 
> View attachment 489413


Nice.
My back is easing up, thank goodness.
Just been to the Palms bar but now resting my back in bed.
Hopefully I will be there tomorrow night.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nice.
> My back is easing up, thank goodness.
> Just been to the Palms bar but now resting my back in bed.
> Hopefully I will be there tomorrow night.


You'll need to "rest up" the other parts of you, at the same time, not just your back.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2019)

Time for bed I think..........taking the laptop with me....... Question Time should be a bit first!!


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Time for bed I think..........taking the laptop with me....... Question Time should be a bit first!!


Stay up, you'll get the chance to do more with the extra time.


----------



## randynewmanscat (17 Oct 2019)

My guests have returned to blighty and I breathe a sigh of relief. Political discussion and viewing of TV news and current affairs has been off limits for five weeks, now I can catch up on the daily lies and misinformation without fear of fighting or riot. Its a long haul to xmas or la fête de Noël as the foreign types round here call it and autumn is only tickling at the land as yet. 
Remember there are only a few months of winter left to go.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll need to "rest up" the other parts of you, at the same time, not just your back.


???


----------



## numbnuts (18 Oct 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2019)

Well i could be first up today......unless that welsh woman sneaks in while i am typing**.
My back is not as bad this morning so i will get a ride of some sort in.......just no idea how far i will get.
Another hot day here with 26° forcast. Bad weather coming in on Monday so i chose a good week. I will/should get home Sunday afternoon.....just in time to watch Lpool Vs ManU.
I will report back later.
Toodlepip 
Edit
**arghh ....that dastardly Numbnuts sneaked in


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2019)

Morning. Another day of showers I think. Nearly finished my coffee then I better have a walk before breakfast. My back is also still niggly. I thought stopping running for a while might have helped, but not so far.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2019)

Morning.


----------



## Paulus (18 Oct 2019)

Morning all, it has been pouring down all night with the rain battering on the windows. 
Today is a trains and ale day. Travelling with a couple of the Escape committee to Eridge in Kent for the Spa Valley Railway Real Ale festival. So, Southern Railway willing we are on the 11.07 from London Bridge arriving at 1200. There are bars on the trains and the stations up and down the line, plus plenty of good food to had in between. 🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2019)




----------



## Mart44 (18 Oct 2019)

Good morning - There has been heavy overnight rain but it's dry now and I'll be digging the allotment again. A ride over to see my brother later if the rain holds off.

Have a good day.


----------



## GM (18 Oct 2019)

Morning all. Just having breakfast on the patio at the moment . Off for a boat trip later to Formentor for lunch, it's a hard life!


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2019)

Morning peeps.
It's 'Fish Friday' ......... yay!


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Oct 2019)

There is barely any morning left! Argh! I stayed up late to revel in the peace and solitude (catch up on much recorded TV) left in the wake of my guests finally departing. 5 weeks is a long time to be entertainments manager, tour guide and translator without pay. 
Only one job beckons today, to rotivate a 400m2 wildflower and marigold strip that serves as pollinator attractor for the potager. A job I can easily do after a lazy lunch at a place in the valley. If I fall asleep after lunch I will still be rotivating (in my dreams anyway) as my very loud snoring will translate into the sound of a briggs and stratton engine with me tilling the land under an autumn sky.


----------



## derrick (18 Oct 2019)

Lazy day for me, might wash the car.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2019)

derrick said:


> Lazy day for me, might wash the car.


That’s not lazy! I find car washing hard work.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2019)

I find car washing a relaxing, meditative experience. Mind you, my car is barely bigger than a Dinky toy so it doesn't take me much time.


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2019)

I'm in the pub.


----------



## snorri (18 Oct 2019)

Yesterday I performed that stunt so popular with retired gentle folk, yes, I fell off a ladder.
Never mind, things seemed better this morning but not better enough for me not to feel like pouring a generous measure of whisky into my mid-morning coffee, for purely medicinal reasons of course.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2019)

When I was at school we had a really nasty maths teacher. He'd smack you round the head, and was an Olympic standard board rubber between the eyes thrower. My how we cheered when we returned from one summer holiday to be told he wouldn't be back as he'd fallen off a ladder and broken his back!


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2019)

snorri said:


> Yesterday I performed that stunt so popular with retired gentle folk, yes, I fell off a ladder.
> Never mind, things seemed better this morning but not better enough for me not to feel like pouring a generous measure of whisky into my mid-morning coffee, for purely medicinal reasons of course.


Easily done.
A pal of mine fell off a ladder when he was 68 and recently retired. Hit his head on an ornamental wall around a flower bed.
His missus came back from shopping and found him dead on the patio.


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Easily done.
> A pal of mine fell off a ladder when he was 68 and recently retired. Hit his head on an ornamental wall around a flower bed.
> His missus came back from shopping and found him dead on the patio.



I fell of a step ladder many years ago and was off work for eleven weeks having broken my heel.


----------



## derrick (18 Oct 2019)

Car washed ride done 24miles. showered and clean clothes. Picked up some owed money put it in the bank. Now sitting in the pub with a beer. My idea of a lazy day. Perfick.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2019)

Its howling down here, raining near horizontally.


----------



## derrick (18 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Its howling down here, raining near horizontally.


Bright Sunshine here. Bit of a nip in the air otherwise I would be sitting in the pub garden.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

snorri said:


> Yesterday I performed that stunt so popular with retired gentle folk, yes, I fell off a ladder.
> Never mind, things seemed better this morning but not better enough for me not to feel like pouring a generous measure of whisky into my mid-morning coffee, for purely medicinal reasons of course.


And the ladder?


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> When I was at school we had a really nasty maths teacher. He'd smack you round the head, and was an Olympic standard board rubber between the eyes thrower. My how we cheered when we returned from one summer holiday to be told he wouldn't be back as he'd fallen off a ladder and broken his back!


You went to the same school as me!!


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

Anyway, one for @Dave7 tonight

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-kALGhbTxdg


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyway, one for @Dave7 tonight
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-kALGhbTxdg




I'd forgotten that one.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2019)

Dave7 hasn't forgotten it. He still gets occasional royalty cheques!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyway, one for @Dave7 tonight
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-kALGhbTxdg



Hey, in this hotel I am one of the youngest. Its like god's waiting room. Not being horrible but looking at some of them you wonder how they are still breathing. Good on them though for making the effort to go on holiday abroad.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2019)

Well......I dosed up on Ibuprofen and set off with no idea how far I would get. Wandered around exploring the back lanes. I then saw a sign to a place called Campinet (any Majorca regulars will know it) so went for it. Blinkin eck....there were some serious hills for the bike/gears I was on.
But pleased to report I managed to get 42 miles in.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2019)

My goodness. The heavens have just opened up


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2019)

Well good evening. Slept too well last night and ended up sleeping in and rushing to the ride meet.

Had the wheel bearings replaced on my winter bike. I think they probably needed doing a year ago - the difference is very significant. Gone from working hard to keep up to normal service resumed!

It's ☔ so I've sat down with a glass of whisky. Mrs P is out tonight so I can eat what I like, chose a film and open a bottle of red.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2019)

On my phone the bar above the box we post in is greyed out. I can't get smilies, bold, italic etc.

Anyone else got this issue?

SCRAP THAT - spotted the problem.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2019)

Mrs P has just left. On her way out of the door she said:

"What are you having for tea tonight? Pizza?"

This woman knows me too well.........😂


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> On my phone the bar above the box we post in is greyed out. I can't get smilies, bold, italic etc.
> 
> Anyone else got this issue?
> 
> SCRAP THAT - spotted the problem.


I find the new format of the forum is very slow compared to the previous one. It's also not as easy to use on a mobile phone - everything is too scrunched up.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well good evening. Slept too well last night and ended up sleeping in and rushing to the ride meet.
> 
> *Had the wheel bearings replaced on my winter bike. I think they probably needed doing a year ago - the difference is very significant. Gone from working hard to keep up to normal service resumed!*
> 
> It's ☔ so I've sat down with a glass of whisky. Mrs P is out tonight so I can eat what I like, chose a film and open a bottle of red.


Shouldn't all that resistance training mean you're leaving the rest standing now?


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2019)

I'm also finding it very slow to load. In surf of a fairly bereft Samsung tablet that usually flies on forums, but not this one.


----------



## snorri (18 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> And the ladder?


It wasn't a real ladder, it was more like a stool with steps that folded out.
I must find a place in the house to store my _proper _step-ladder for future overhead activities.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

snorri said:


> It wasn't a real ladder, it was more like a stool with steps that folded out.
> I must find a place in the house to store my _proper _step-ladder for future overhead activities.


It was you that fell!


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm also finding it very slow to load. In surf of a fairly bereft Samsung tablet that usually flies on forums, but not this one.


I'm glad it's not just me.
It's slow across all devices I use.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2019)

I like the new format.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm glad it's not just me.
> It's slow across all devices I use.


Try marking "All Forums Read", see if that improves things for yerssen and @Drago.

Done when you're finishing for the night. @PaulSB said he does it daily, ColinJ did it and the site speeded up for him.


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Try marking "All Forums Read", see if that improves things for yerssen and @Drago.
> 
> Done when you're finishing for the night. @PaulSB said he does it daily, ColinJ did it and the site speeded up for him.


What if I haven't read them?


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> What if I haven't read them?


Would you read them all?


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I like the new format.



Its OK, but on the phone the screen seems a bit crowded.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2019)

morning people


----------



## Paulus (19 Oct 2019)

Morning all, no hangover this morning after yesterday's excellent Ale festival in Kent. I finally got home at about 10.30 last night . Other than the extensive range of ales on offer, there was this wonderful locomotive dating from 1915, built at Stratford locomotive works in East London


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2019)

Good morning gang. Quite misty here.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2019)

Hello people. 10.40pm to 7.24am - now that's what I call a sleep! It's a touch grey and misty here.

This morning I shall visit B&Q for paint - the porch is almost complete. At the same time I'll pop in to the trophy shop to drop trophies off for engraving before the club Awards Night.

The mighty Rovers are at home today.........so that's another afternoon of disappointment heading my way. 🤣


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Easily done.
> A pal of mine fell off a ladder when he was 68 and recently retired. Hit his head on an ornamental wall around a flower bed.
> His missus came back from shopping and found him dead on the patio.



I fell off the garage roof 10 or so years ago. It left me with damaged nerves and muscles which prevented the left eye opening for months. The lid is still lower than it should.

On the plus side Mrs P banned me from using ladders under most circumstances. The number of jobs I can no longer do.........


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> I find the new format of the forum is very slow compared to the previous one. It's also not as easy to use on a mobile phone - everything is too scrunched up.



I had this issue on my phone, which I use 95% of the time. Other things were slow as well. Eventually I did a factory reset and everything is now as good as new. It's a pain to do, and please do at least two backups, but worthwhile.



welsh dragon said:


> I like the new format.



Me too.



classic33 said:


> Try marking "All Forums Read", see if that improves things for yerssen and @Drago.
> 
> Done when you're finishing for the night. @PaulSB said he does it daily, ColinJ did it and the site speeded up for him.



I was astonished to read Colin had never done this. I did rather feel it may have wasted a lot of Shaun's time.



Dirk said:


> What if I haven't read them?



My approach is to put the forums I never read on "Ignore." I actually have more ignored than showing. I pop on here and General Chat first and then go to Beginners, open it, quickly browse to interesting titles and anything I may have contributed to. Then I move to the next sub-forum.

Quite often when a thread moves away from the original topic I stop reading it. Also when posters begin to say things about me which are untrue I generally leave it - see the current Inner Tube thread. I can't be arsed with those sort of people.

When I'm done before leaving I do "mark forums read." Works well for me but then I may miss interesting stuff as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2019)

Everything works just fine on my Samsung J5 phone. No problems at all


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2019)

Other forums I look at on my phone work just as quickly as they ever did; it's just slow on this one, so I don't think it's a phone issue.
I never had to do the All Forums Read thing previously on the old site and it was much quicker, so I reckon it must be something to do with the new format.
I think my logic is sound.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2019)

Well I admit to having a hangover this morning. Its @GM s fault as he said he would see me at the Palms bar. I had his beers lined up but he didnt show so I had to drink them.
Had a good night, maybe too good. Managed breckie this morning but going back to the room for a lie down now.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Oct 2019)

Hi


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Other forums I look at on my phone work just as quickly as they ever did; it's just slow on this one, so I don't think it's a phone issue.
> I never had to do the All Forums Read thing previously on the old site and it was much quicker, so I reckon it must be something to do with the new format.
> I think my logic is sound.




Of course it is.


----------



## gavroche (19 Oct 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde . My morning will be spent watching rugby then collect a dishwasher for my stepdaughter and install it. Late afternoon taking Molly on the beach and that's it. Rugby again tomorrow morning but a more important one this time as Wales is playing France. Allez les bleus.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2019)

With the new porch going up the kitchen floor got filthy. Late afternoon Mrs P cleaned it, stripped the surface finish and resealed. Before she went out she asked me to put on a second coat. I didn't - pizza, red wine, film.

This morning Mrs P said "Thanks for doing the second coat. It looks so much better."

Two lessons here; there are times when it is clearly best to say nothing. Second it didn't need doing anyway!! 😆


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course it is.


I've just been on another forum I frequent that uses the same template that this forum used previously. It's about 3 times faster when opening up threads and pages. Something is obviously slowing this current format and it's not my device.


----------



## gavroche (19 Oct 2019)

Is @Drago having a lie in this morning?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've just been on another forum I frequent that uses the same template that this forum used previously. It's about 3 times faster when opening up threads and pages. Something is obviously slowing this current format and it's not my device.



My phone was generally slow, kept freezing on many different apps etc. The reset was clearly needed and did speed this forum up significantly. It also resolved the other issues I had.

I think you're right though and there seem to be a lot of members with the same issue.


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2019)

I have risen! Been up for a.while, bit been busy.



classic33 said:


> Try marking "All Forums Read", see if that improves things for yerssen and @Drago.



Makes no difference to me. I don't know what has been done, but it's only the last few days it's been this way. It's very off putting and does nothing to add to the sites appeal to fresh meat. I mean new users.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I admit to having a hangover this morning. Its @GM s fault as he said he would see me at the Palms bar. I had his beers lined up but he didnt show so I had to drink them.
> Had a good night, maybe too good. Managed breckie this morning but going back to the room for a lie down now.


Did that not see the carnation buttonhole?


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

Anyone near Llanwnog, Powys, on the 16th, around 20:59:29:01?


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

Anyone near Llanwnog, Powys, on the 16th, around 20:59:29:01?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone near Llanwnog, Powys, on the 16th, around 20:59:29:01?


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Did the earth move?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did the earth move?




Err. That's a no.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2019)

Nothing tectonic then?


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Nothing tectonic then?


Good ..... I hate the Germans!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2019)

Just found out kick off today was at 12.30..........bugger!


----------



## Mart44 (19 Oct 2019)

Good day - An early start this morning to make sure Mrs Mart44 had everything ready to go out with her friend. They now at the Bead Show (jewellery making) being held at Sandown Park, Surrey.

I've given my brother a lift to get his flu injection, gone back to his house and helped to sort his fish pond out. Now back home awaiting Mrs mart's return. A quiet hour or so before that maybe.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just found out kick off today was at 12.30..........bugger!



On the plus side I've been able to clean out the new porch ready for painting. Just remains to clean new cupboard with white spirit before painting. Need to let the caulk dry properly before I do this.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2019)

I apologise now to anyone who enjoys Strictly.

I need to rant. Can I rant please?

I've just sat in our front room for an hour while Strictly has been on the box. My wife is intelligent, articulate.

The audience is either recorded, on drugs, alcohol or all three. And the presenters/panel? Mainlining coke at the very least. ThisTV is total shoot. Why is it people watch this? In particular intelligent people who seem unable to see it for what it is.

I have to stop paying a licence fee.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I apologise now to anyone who enjoys Strictly.
> 
> I need to rant. Can I rant please?
> 
> ...






I am watching a series I recorded on BBC the other night. "Dublin Murders ".


----------



## roadrash (19 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am watching a series I recorded on BBC the other night. "Dublin Murders ".




whats it about


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> whats it about




It isnt about bloody dancing that's for sure


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I apologise now to anyone who enjoys Strictly.
> 
> I need to rant. Can I rant please?
> 
> ...



My Good Lady's watching it, I've been listening to Network Gold on BBC Sounds via headphones.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am watching a series I recorded on BBC the other night. "Dublin Murders ".



I've been watching that, they're weaving a tangled web with that one.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2019)

I’ve been channel hopping to avoid programmes like Strictly too. Watched the celebrity The Chase. They won a hundred grand for their charities. Over to the BBC Scotland channel now watching a programme about Orkney.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It isnt about bloody dancing that's for sure



Oh that is BRILLIANT!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Oh that is BRILLIANT!


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> whats it about


Based on An Garda Síochána murder squad.


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2019)

Night John Boy.


----------



## GM (19 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well I admit to having a hangover this morning. Its @GM s fault as he said he would see me at the Palms bar. I had his beers lined up but he didnt show so I had to drink them.
> Had a good night, maybe too good. Managed breckie this morning but going back to the room for a lie down now.




Just got my wi-fi back on..... We were there outside, it was very busy. I had a look around for someone who resembled a 72 year old cyclist, but no luck. We stayed for a couple of songs, we looked at each other and said 'BENIDORM' and left, sorry not my type of entertainment. Went on to a karaoke bar where my brother did his Tom Jones impersonation, which was even worse than Benidorm! 

Early night tonight got an early flight in the morning.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night John Boy.


Night GranPa


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Just got my wi-fi back on..... We were there outside, it was very busy. I had a look around for someone who resembled a 72 year old cyclist, but no luck. We stayed for a couple of songs, we looked at each other and said 'BENIDORM' and left, sorry not my type of entertainment. Went on to a karaoke bar where my brother did his Tom Jones impersonation, which was even worse than Benidorm!
> 
> Early night tonight got an early flight in the morning.


Did that not see his earlier post? He said he was one of the youngest looking there


Dave7 said:


> *Hey, in this hotel I am one of the youngest.* Its like god's waiting room. Not being horrible but looking at some of them you wonder how they are still breathing. Good on them though for making the effort to go on holiday abroad.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2019)

Morning it's me again


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Just got my wi-fi back on..... We were there outside, it was very busy. I had a look around for someone who resembled a 72 year old cyclist, but no luck. We stayed for a couple of songs, we looked at each other and said 'BENIDORM' and left, sorry not my type of entertainment. Went on to a karaoke bar where my brother did his Tom Jones impersonation, which was even worse than Benidorm!
> 
> Early night tonight got an early flight in the morning.


We were literally in the middle, 2 rows back.
Were you perchance walking around the square with 2 of your brothers yesterday afternoon ?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2019)

Good morning . It is so dark here. Bloody owls kept me awake hooting at each other at 4 am.

Wales V France game starts at 7.30.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2019)




----------



## Paulus (20 Oct 2019)

Morning all, a nice sunny start to the day. After dog walking I shall be out on the bike for a while. Got to keep the legs going.


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
Got to nip down to the caravan storage yard first thing to do a check on the solar trickle charger I installed on Friday. Will be interesting to see if it's lifted the battery a bit. Anything over 12.48v across the terminals will be good.
Doggie walking after that, then a stroll down to my local for lunch.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2019)

Morning. Had a brisk walk. It's dry and bright up here, but a perishing cold wind. Not sure I can face the bike in that wind. . I will see later.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Had a brisk walk. It's dry and bright up here, but a perishing cold wind. Not sure I can face the bike in that wind. . I will see later.




That would be a NO from me.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That would be a NO from me.


I suspect from me too


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2019)

I have risen!

Dog already walked, breakfast consumed.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2019)

It's only about 3 deg here, very wet and cold, so I will be dossing


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's only about 3 deg here, very wet and cold, so I will be dossing


Dossing, or dozing? No dossing in shop doorways now!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Dossing, or dozing? No dossing in shop doorways now!




Could end up being both, but dossing on the chair


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Dog already walked, breakfast consumed.


You walked the dog in your sleep!


----------



## Mart44 (20 Oct 2019)

Good morning - A dry but colder morning. The boiler decided not to work when the heating was put on. There was no hot water either. The boiler pressure had gone down to 0.5 bar (should be about 1.2 bar). Turned on a valve that lets more water into the system and water leaked out from under the boiler. It soaked the washing in the airing cupboard. Quickly turned the valve off.

Luckily, the installation plumbers had put in an alternative and better way of putting water into the system. I used that and all is well. There are no leaks anywhere in the entire system but I don't know why the boiler pressure dropped. I'll have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2019)

Gorgeous morning here on the Gold Coast of Devon.
Caravan job done and doggie walked.
Back home for a coffee, then a stroll down to my local.

I can see my house from here. 






Doggie enjoying itself.





Bit of cloud over Exmoor.


----------



## gavroche (20 Oct 2019)

Good late morning. After watching France being cheated of a win ( it was a forward pass ), I took Molly for a walk and think she has been stung by a bee so gave her some periton and she feels sorry for herself now. Presently watching Japan - South Africa.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good late morning. After watching France being cheated of a win ( it was a forward pass ), I took Molly for a walk and think she has been stung by a bee so gave her some periton and she feels sorry for herself now. Presently watching Japan - South Africa.




France were rubbish. Some of them just stood there looking totally lost.

Then again Wales were rubbish as well. They played so bad that I am surprised France managed to make them look better than them. 

Watching Japan V RSA now


----------



## dickyknees (20 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> After watching France being cheated of a win ( it was a forward pass ),



Not according to the laws of the game. See 11.5.b

https://laws.worldrugby.org/?law=11&language=EN


----------



## gavroche (20 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> France were rubbish. Some of them just stood there looking totally lost.
> 
> Then again Wales were rubbish as well. They played so bad that I am surprised France managed to make them look better than them.
> 
> Watching Japan V RSA now


You must have been watching a different game from me then. Anyway, I will be supporting Wales in the final now.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2019)

Good Afternoon. 70 miles today at an average of 15.8. Not bad as this included a notorious local climb. Pleased to PB by 11 seconds on said climb - Jeffrey Hill.

I suspect I'm making tea tonight. Time to rummage around in the fridge and freezer.


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good Afternoon. 70 miles today at an average of 15.8. Not bad as this included a notorious local. Pleased to PB by 11 seconds on said climb - Jeffrey Hill.
> 
> I suspect I'm making tea tonight. Time to rummage around in the fridge and freezer.


Well done!
I managed to stagger home after 4 pints of Brains 'Rev James Original' at an average speed of 2.8 mph over 1.7 miles. Not a PB, I hasten to add.


----------



## Paulus (20 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> You must have been watching a different game from me then. Anyway, I will be supporting Wales in the final now.


a bit previous aren't you?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> a bit previous aren't you?




I doubt Wales will go any further if their latest game is any indication


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Well done!
> I managed to stagger home after 4 pints of Brains 'Rev James Original' at an average speed of 2.8 mph over 1.7 miles. Not a PB, I hasten to add.


Well to be fair I have trouble riding a bike after 1 pint let alone 4!!!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2019)

Well I've been dreading this and putting it off for a week but tomorrow is engraving day.

Tonight I have to sort out the club trophies, work out who won what and put a sticky label on the base of each for the engraver.

Get this wrong and I'll have a very embarrassing time at the Awards Night. 🤯


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've been dreading this and putting it off for a week but tomorrow is engraving day.
> 
> Tonight I have to sort out the club trophies, work out who won what and put a sticky label on the base of each for the engraver.
> 
> Get this wrong and I'll have a very embarrassing time at the Awards Night. 🤯


No chance of an _"honest mistake"_ that could show how much work you do?


----------



## gavroche (20 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I doubt Wales will go any further if their latest game is any indication


All teams have a bad game, Wales were lucky to win but they didn't play their best so they should be back on track for their next game.


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2019)

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.


Night GranPa


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2019)

Guess I'll be first since I couldn't sleep! 

It's  up here. Currently minus 2 and car windscreens are all icy.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Oct 2019)

Good day to you all. I've been up and about for an hour so managed about seven hours sleep.....I've known it worse. Thermometer says 7C but it feels warmer. Clear and still so hoping for a beautiful day.

Out at 09.00 for a 45/50 miler. "I fancy something flat and gentle" the last words from the guy organising today. Always makes me deeply suspicious.

I think I'm getting a cold.

Angiogram tomorrow. I'm starting to psych myself up for that. Not the procedure as I'm confident in its relative simplicity and safety. It's the potential for what may be found. I feel so fit, well and healthy anything which challenges this is going to be tough to handle.


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (21 Oct 2019)

Morning all, a drizzly start to the day. All the usual things to do , dog walking, domestics and then some bike cleaning. If the weather picks up a I will go out for a while on the bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2019)

Morning gang. A meh sort of day here today


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2019)

Good morning, a grey, damp and dismal morning this morning, maybe a bike ride will cheer me up, I've just got to take that first step.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> No chance of an _"honest mistake"_ that could show how much work you do?



Thank you classic that's appreciated.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2019)

Wotcha!


----------



## Lee_M (21 Oct 2019)

Morning all. 
Back in North Wales after 3 days emptying my mum's house of 40 years of tat.

Off to see zombieland 2 this afternoon


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2019)

I've made my mind up, today's ride has been put back to tomorrow, tomorrows chores have been brought forward to today.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2019)

Well, got back home yesterday afternoon. By the time Mrs D had finished making me recount the whole weeks holiday the BIG match was on (it was poor). A few drinks (then a few more) so I didnt unpack.....so have to do that.
Off to the dentist shortly.......I think she will 'pull' this tooth as I have an an abscess that wont go away.
Today.....I treat as the last day of my holiday. So, apart from possibly having a tooth out, I will chill and enjoy it


----------



## Mart44 (21 Oct 2019)

Good morning - Grey and a bit damp but I'll go to the allotment this morning anyway. I must put a plaster on my thumb before going. I had a failed attempt at sawing it off last Friday




and shouldn't get muck in the cut.


----------



## derrick (21 Oct 2019)

I am up. It's holiday time.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Oct 2019)

.....................Hi


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> .....................Hi




Morning Mr Happy. What's wrong


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> .....................Hi



Rough night?


----------



## GM (21 Oct 2019)

Morning all. That's a real shame I missed you Dave, we'll have to go back and do it again. I got back about 1.30 and just flopped for the rest of the day. It was a shock to the system getting off the plane .
That might have been my other brother's that you saw in the square, two of us hired a couple of flat bar BSO's that weighed a ton for the afternoon and managed to get 30km. It certainly a brilliant place for cycling, definitely a must go back place!


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2019)

derrick said:


> I am up. It's holiday time.


Everyday is holiday time.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning, a grey, damp and dismal morning this morning, maybe a bike ride will cheer me up, I've just got to take that first step.


Before someone helps themselves?


----------



## numbnuts (21 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning Mr Happy. What's wrong


Tired, worn out and...................I'm thinking about that one


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Tired, worn out and...................I'm thinking about that one




The wicked witch of the West? Just imagine her on her broomstick......then falling off


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2019)

Looks like I've got a couple of expensive Thursdays coming up, this Thursday the door man cometh, he's fitting a new back door, the old one is rotten, next Thursday the car goes for MOT and service.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. That's a real shame I missed you Dave, we'll have to go back and do it again. I got back about 1.30 and just flopped for the rest of the day. It was a shock to the system getting off the plane .
> That might have been my other brother's that you saw in the square, two of us hired a couple of flat bar BSO's that weighed a ton for the afternoon and managed to get 30km. It certainly a brilliant place for cycling, definitely a must go back place!


I got back at 1500 yesterday.
Re your brothers. I guessed because one of them was happy to link with iether of the others and the age range was about right. 
As I said, I had 3 pints lined up for you and was forced to drink them myself.
The cycling is excellent. I am not into long distances or BIG climbs so found plenty to do. Mainly 40ish milers. We hired flat bar bikes and on 2 short stretches were forced to walk as the gearing wasnt up for it.


----------



## derrick (21 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Everyday is holiday time.


I don't fly of everyday though.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Oct 2019)

derrick said:


> I don't fly of everyday though.


You should drink Red Bull, it gives you wings


----------



## GM (21 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I got back at 1500 yesterday.
> Re your brothers. I guessed because one of them was happy to link with iether of the others and the age range was about right.
> As I said, I had 3 pints lined up for you and was forced to drink them myself.
> The cycling is excellent. I am not into long distances or BIG climbs so found plenty to do. Mainly 40ish milers. We hired flat bar bikes and on 2 short stretches were forced to walk as the gearing wasnt up for it.





You probably guessed right there Dave!... I think they were looking for a bar that was showing the West Ham v Everton game ⚽ 
If you ever fancy going there again I wouldn't take much persuading, the way I felt this morning I could have easily jumped on a ✈ to go back!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> You probably guessed right there Dave!... I think they were looking for a bar that was showing the West Ham v Everton game ⚽
> If you ever fancy going there again I wouldn't take much persuading, the way I felt this morning I could have easily jumped on a ✈ to go back!


I thought they all looked a bit lost. Going to watch Everton says it all.


----------



## GM (21 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I thought they all looked a bit lost. Going to watch Everton says it all.




.......unbelievable, sitting in a bar for 2 hours wasting all that nice sunshine!


----------



## derrick (21 Oct 2019)

It's peeing down in Spain. What can I do if there is no cycling. Lucky for me the bars are open all day.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2019)

derrick said:


> It's peeing down in Spain. What can I do if there is no cycling. Lucky for me the bars are open all day.


Same here.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2019)

derrick said:


> It's peeing down in Spain. What can I do if there is no cycling. Lucky for me the bars are open all day.


Hard to believe. I had fantastic weather and the day I left it started peeing down. What can I say??


----------



## derrick (21 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hard to believe. I had fantastic weather and the day I left it started peeing down. What can I say??


It is what it is. It's just nice to be away.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Oct 2019)

People ask why I love to cycle. Here we are at 10.00 Sunday morning. At the top of Jeffrey Hill looking out over the Ribble Valley. Could there be anything better?? Not for me.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> People ask why I love to cycle. Here we are at 10.00 Sunday morning. At the top of Jeffrey Hill looking out over the Ribble Valley. *Could there be anything better?? *Not for me.
> 
> View attachment 490044


You could be this side o'Pennines!


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night MaryEllen


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2019)




----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


>


Sithi


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

@Dave7, your hotel room was cleaned and the cleaner found something you left in the bed. 






Can you prove it's yours


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2019)

06.00 and you lot are still asleep!!!!

Good Morning. Just enjoying my coffee before the 06.30 deadline and then it's off to Royal Preston for a fun day out.

Apparently post procedure recovery includes laying flat on one's back for four hours before being allowed home........... shouldn't be too tough for a pensioner. 😂


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2019)

PS - weather looks good again.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> 06.00 and you lot are still asleep!!!!
> 
> Good Morning. Just enjoying my coffee before the 06.30 deadline and then it's off to Royal Preston for a fun day out.
> 
> Apparently post procedure recovery includes laying flat on one's back for four hours before being allowed home........... shouldn't be too tough for a pensioner. 😂


Hope all goes well.

Another dry day here but windy. Still getting bother from my back so don't fancy cycling in windy conditions. Enjoying the first cuppa of many no doubt. Should be nice for walking so I'll get out soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2019)

Morning folks. . Good luck Paul, fingers crossed.

Another dark start here. No idea what the weather is like outside at the moment.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2019)

morning people, Good luck Paul, dry this morning, I should be able to get some miles in.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2019)

I have risen! 

Muttley walked, contemplating a coffee.


----------



## Paulus (22 Oct 2019)

Morning all, on my first mug of tea. Nice sunny start to the day here. I shall be out with the dog as usual later. I'm going to the garden centre later as I need a bag of garden lime. Over the many years I have put so much organic material in the soil it has become too acidic. The lime will balance the PH. I do have a little gizmo that measures the PH of the soil.


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
Weather looks OK here today.
Going to nip into Barnstaple to pick up a parcel this morning.
I haven't been on a bike since July due to having an excruciating trapped nerve in my neck. It seems to have settled down a lot over the past month, so I'll have a gentle ride down the Tarka Trail and see how we get on. I really hope its OK as I've been really missing not cycling.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, your hotel room was cleaned and the cleaner found something you left in the bed.
> View attachment 490050
> 
> 
> Can you prove it's yours


Well, I said, my back "went' on Wednesday and I spent most of Thursday just lying on the bed while popping Ibuprofen. Today I can hardly stand and back is sort of pulsing/throbbing with pain. So yes, it night well be mine


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well, I said, my back "went' on Wednesday and I spent most of Thursday just lying on the bed while popping Ibuprofen. Today I can hardly stand and back is sort of pulsing/throbbing with pain. So yes, it night well be mine




Ow. Sounds painful. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> 06.00 and you lot are still asleep!!!!
> 
> Good Morning. Just enjoying my coffee before the 06.30 deadline and then it's off to Royal Preston for a fun day out.
> 
> Apparently post procedure recovery includes laying flat on one's back for four hours before being allowed home........... shouldn't be too tough for a pensioner. 😂


Keep us informed.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Weather looks OK here today.
> Going to nip into Barnstaple to pick up a parcel this morning.
> I haven't been on a bike since July due to having an excruciating trapped nerve in my neck. It seems to have settled down a lot over the past month, so I'll have a gentle ride down the Tarka Trail and see how we get on. I really hope its OK as I've been really missing not cycling.


Since July??? Thats not good (or nice) is it. Hope it goes well.
First ride for 12-14 weeks uhmm....take care of the dangly bits


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope all goes well.
> 
> Another dry day here but windy. Still getting bother from my back so don't fancy cycling in windy conditions. Enjoying the first cuppa of many no doubt. Should be nice for walking so I'll get out soon.


Dont blame me, I was out of the country so you have not caught it off me.
On the other hand


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2019)

I am not a happy bunny. I have a £30 fine for driving in a bus lane. Sounds like a case of "well thats your own fault" but in mitigation.......
I was driving down road 'a' and wanted to be on road 'b' which runs parallel.
I turned left into a street I have never been in. 150 yards from the end (on the left) is a multi story car park. I drove past that. Cars were legally coming the other way but I realised my side was buses only...... too late as I was already on that section (which is only 150 yards long).
NB....its not a bus lane, its a short stretch of road which suddenly becomes buses only.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2019)

You maniac! 

I'd write back denying that you own or have ever owned that car.

Many many many moons ago I got an indignant letter from BT, accusing me of knocking down a telegraph pole in Oldham. At that time I'd never been to Oldham. They were quoting my registration, but the white transit van they described was actually a black Astra coupe. Furthermore, cctv at work clearly showed my car parked in the car park of a certain police station when the incident happened.

I wrote back to BT, but they would have none of it. I let it go to court, and produced exhibit a) VX02SEY, a black Astra coupe, as far removed as possible from a white transit, and b) a letter from my Supernintendo confirming that both me and VX02SEY were 150 miles away at the time.

The court censured the BT rep, and awarded me £300 compensation for my time and fuel. I also complained to the DVLA that they should not simply release owners details without checking the veracity of the request- had they done so they would have seen that my registration was not a white transit van, and would not have released my details. Alas, I got nowhere - all they care about is the income they make from such requests.


----------



## Mart44 (22 Oct 2019)

Good morning - Sunny at the moment. It's usually shopping day but I have to wait in for a telephone call from the doctor. It could be any time this morning, so just hanging around then.

Have a good day.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2019)

Ok, I'm planning on becoming a script writer. Heres my first effort:

*The Santa Pause - Full Development Pitch*

Six months of the year Santa (Harvey Keitel) is a drunk living on a park bench in Cleethorpes but every October an elf arrives and taps him with a magic Christmas wand whereupon Santa awakes from his Wincarnis-fuelled dreams, spruces himself up in the public lavvies, gets his sleigh from the scrapper where it's hidden and sets off for the North Pole to set Christmas in motion for all the kiddies in the whole wide world.

This year everything goes wrong when the Elf accidentally taps up absent-minded, nonagenarian local poet Hubert Skinnyman (Bill Nighy). Rock with laughter as Hubert and his great-nephew Skin (Taron Egerton) fly off to Santa's workshop in the Arctic bringing chaos to Christmas preparations while Santa himself wanders around Cleethorpes unknowingly trapped in his summer persona, urinating on Chihuahuas and exposing himself to radical feminists.

It's a race against time! Will Christmas be ruined? Will Santa ever get home? Does anyone give a monkeys?


----------



## Lee_M (22 Oct 2019)

Morning all.

Swmbo has taken her 80 yr old dad for a first class train ride to that London, so it's a brew day for me. A nice oatmeal stout ready for Christmas should do it


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well, I said, my back "went' on Wednesday and I spent most of Thursday just lying on the bed while popping Ibuprofen. Today I can hardly stand and back is sort of pulsing/throbbing with pain. So yes, it night well be mine


Hope you"re up and about soon.


----------



## GM (22 Oct 2019)

Morning all. @derrick Even though it's a nice sunny day here in Enfield, I think I'd sooner be in Spain, raining or not. Enjoy!


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont blame me, I was out of the country so you have not caught it off me.
> On the other hand


You claiming you're not here?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> You maniac!
> 
> I'd write back denying that you own or have ever owned that car.
> 
> ...


Mmmmm. I see a slight problem there. In fact I see a few small problems.
That reg is to my Astra.
I did drive down that section
To my knowledge my reg has not been cloned.
Should I risk it?
How many retired CCrs will come and visit me in prison


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You claiming you're not here?


I wasnt here but I think I may be now. I have just checked and there is definitely someone propped up with cushions on my favourite chair.
Hang on while I check.......
Yes, its me


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2019)

Don't worry. I'll send you a cake in a file.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mmmmm. I see a slight problem there. In fact I see a few small problems.
> That reg is to my Astra.
> I did drive down that section
> To my knowledge my reg has not been cloned.
> ...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pRXli-Oo834


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mmmmm. I see a slight problem there. In fact I see a few small problems.
> That reg is to my Astra.
> I did drive down that section
> *To my knowledge my reg has not been cloned.**
> ...


*This being the important bit.


----------



## postman (22 Oct 2019)

So three weeks of painting and tidying up jobs,means i have been letting my exercise prog go to pot.So just got the weights out again.Started light again,heart racing a bit now.But at least i have started again.A walk this afternoon.Maybe a coffee somewhere.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2019)

At Braunston, on the Gongoozlers Rest cafe boat with coffee and toast.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Keep us informed.



Oh I will!!!? 

All done. The immediate result is, quote, "The aneurysm is completely healed. The result is excellent." 

I will see the doctor or nurse practitioner again in 2-3 hours when he's reviewed the scans. I can't imagine he would say that unless he was sure now. Possibly back for a scan in six months just to monitor things.

A huge cloud has lifted. I'm a very happy Paul.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2019)

Grow a beard, quickly remove any identifying dealer stickers etc, and then claim your plate must have been cloned


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2019)

Just got back from my first ride since mid June. Neck seems to be OK - no excess pain and thankfully no spasms. I'm just off to the Crown now to have some muscle relaxant. You can't be too safe, you know.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Oh I will!!!?
> 
> All done. The immediate result is, quote, "The aneurysm is completely healed. The result is excellent."
> 
> ...




Good news Paul.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2019)

So these days you get to chose the music in theatre. I said don't worry you chose. No, no you have to chose. OK can we have some Nils Lofgren? Who? Can you spell that please?

Spotify came good and I converted four to the cause. 

Had a neuro assessment.

Nurse: "What happens on October 31st?"

Me: "Possibly Brexit"

Nurse: "I was expecting Halloween as your answer!"


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good news Paul.



Yes. Thank you


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2019)

My driving fine..... next installment.
Mrs D spoke to someone who almost did the same thing. Realised what was wrong so pulled half on pavement to google directions.
Result was......
£30 for the bus lane and
£30 for mounting the pavement.
B*stards get you all ways.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Oct 2019)

well afternoon


----------



## derrick (22 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. @derrick Even though it's a nice sunny day here in Enfield, I think I'd sooner be in Spain, raining or not. Enjoy!


You are right. We are sitting in a bar drinking beer and eating Tappas. We picked up the bikes. We plan to ride tomorrow. If it rains we will find another bar.😆
Ps. Do I know you?


----------



## derrick (22 Oct 2019)

It's peeing down here in Gerona. Looks like I might have to have another beer.😂


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My driving fine..... next installment.
> Mrs D spoke to someone who almost did the same thing. Realised what was wrong so pulled half on pavement to google directions.
> Result was......
> £30 for the bus lane and
> ...


Hairspray(cheap stuff) on the plates.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2019)

With apologies to classic


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Oh I will!!!?
> 
> All done. The immediate result is, quote, "The aneurysm is completely healed. The result is excellent."
> 
> ...



Good news.


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2019)

Two pints of Hunters 'Pheasant Plucker' seems to have reduced my neck pain to zero.
Should be available to pensioners on the NHS.


----------



## betty swollocks (22 Oct 2019)

It's my first day of retirement and a very fine one it is too.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2019)

I got back about half one after an enjoyable 53 miles in the autumn sunshine, a bit chilly at first but it had warmed up nicely by the time I got home. There were several road closure's on the ride, Weston Lane was the first one, but I was able to slip through, Collingham Lane in Long Itchington was the next one, they had only just started work so I was able to slip through but it looked like I wouldn't get through on the way back, and there was one just outside Willoughby, but they hadn't started work so I was able to slip though both on the way out and on the way back..On my way back I followed my route out till I got to the cross roads on Stockton road where I turned right towards Birdingbury to avoid the road closure at Long Itchington, I then picked up a regular route home, that shortened the ride a little, but it was still an enjoyable morning out on the bike.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2019)

betty swollocks said:


> It's my first day of retirement and a very fine one it is too.
> 
> View attachment 490078



Welcome to the club betty swollocks


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2019)

betty swollocks said:


> It's my first day of retirement and a very fine one it is too.



Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2019)

Welcome to the team Swollocks. By the weekend you'll smell of wee wee and cabbage like the rest of us.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Welcome to the team Swollocks. By the weekend you'll smell of wee wee and cabbage like the rest of us.




Speak for yourself


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2019)

betty swollocks said:


> It's my first day of retirement and a very fine one it is too.
> 
> View attachment 490078


Welcome to the first day of the rest of your life.
Soon, work will be a distant memory and you'll wonder how on earth you used to manage to get up everyday to join the daily grind.
I'll be retired 5 years next month and I don't regret a day of it.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Welcome to the team Swollocks. By the weekend you'll smell of wee wee and cabbage like the rest of us.


I totally disagree with that. In fact I will just have a sniff to double check.

Oh dear..... .I'm afraid you are correct


----------



## Paulus (22 Oct 2019)

betty swollocks said:


> It's my first day of retirement and a very fine one it is too.
> 
> View attachment 490078


Welcome to the club. Retirement is the way forward 😎


----------



## Paulus (22 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Welcome to the team Swollocks. By the weekend you'll smell of wee wee and cabbage like the rest of us.


Some of us still have our faculties working, at the moment anyway


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2019)

I'm so incontinent now I can punctuate every sentence with a fart.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm so incontinent now I can punctuate every sentence with a fart.


Silent or deadly ??


----------



## roadrash (22 Oct 2019)

S.B.D.....silent but deadly


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2019)

No, more wet and unpleasantly squelchy.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> No, more wet and unpleasantly squelchy.


I well remember my grandaughter aged 10ish farting and declaring ohh, I think that was a wet one.


----------



## roadrash (22 Oct 2019)

are farts supposed to have lumps...


----------



## GM (22 Oct 2019)

derrick said:


> You are right. We are sitting in a bar drinking beer and eating Tappas. We picked up the bikes. We plan to ride tomorrow. If it rains we will find another bar.😆
> Ps. Do I know you?





We haven't actually been introduced, but I'm sure I saw you and your family in Asda's several years ago. Also I'm sure it was you that went flying past me on The Ridgeway 3 or 4 years ago on your Cervelo. Can't remember exactly, a lot of people go flying past me!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Silent or deadly ??




Both. And a whole lot more can happen.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> are farts supposed to have lumps...




With Drago....yes.


----------



## derrick (22 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> We haven't actually been introduced, but I'm sure I saw you and your family in Asda's several years ago. Also I'm sure it was you that went flying past me on The Ridgeway 3 or 4 years ago on your Cervelo. Can't remember exactly, a lot of people go flying past me!


You will have to give me a shout next time. The Ridgeway does a nice pint.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Both. And a whole lot more can happen.


You seem to have soooo much knowledge.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You seem to have soooo much knowledge.


In her dreams


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You seem to have soooo much knowledge.






Drago said:


> In her dreams


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> In her dreams


How horrible.......soggy, smelly, pink bloomers.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How horrible.......soggy, smelly, pink bloomers.




Ewwwwww


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2019)

Welshie tucks her bloomers into her socks so unpleasant contamination is avoided in the event of a broken arrow incident.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> *With apologies to classic*
> 
> View attachment 490077
> .


And so you should!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Welshie tucks her bloomers into her socks so unpleasant contamination is avoided in the event of a broken arrow incident.



You are a dirty man.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You are a dirty man.


He's claimed he washes every day. Sometimes more than once!


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2019)

Just let my JR up the garden before bedtime................and she came back with a mousetache.
Tried to get it off her and she downed it in one.
Little bugger!


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2019)

Night Jim Bob.


PS. My neck seems to have survived intact.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just let my JR up the garden before bedtime................and she came back with a mousetache.
> Tried to get it off her and she downed it in one.
> Little bugger!
> 
> View attachment 490180


That's a face that's saying _"Try if you dare"_.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.
> 
> 
> PS. My neck seems to have survived intact.


Night GranPa


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Anyone know where it's possible to buy a card for one of these?




It doesn't accept debit/credit cards.


----------



## Paulus (23 Oct 2019)

What on earth am I doing awake at this time of the morning?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2019)

Morning  This weather is all over the place. After minus 2 the other morning, it is a balmy 11 degrees this morning.

Just finished the first coffee of the day. Wander by the river soon then parcel waiting later.


----------



## Paulus (23 Oct 2019)

I got back to sleep at around 5.40 am listening to the world service and R4 when it started. Now awake again and on my second mug of tea. 
I will be out early with the dog!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2019)

Morning gang.


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2019)

I have risen! Already been out across the fields for a very pleasant walk with Muttley.



classic33 said:


> Anyone know where it's possible to buy a card for one of these?
> View attachment 490181
> 
> It doesn't accept debit/credit cards.


You Sir, have gone back in time to 1992!


----------



## Mart44 (23 Oct 2019)

Good morning - It's looking grey outside but I still intend to go on a 5 mile (approx) U3A walk this morning.

A cycle ride (e-bike) to get to my friends house and then get driven to walk's starting point. A bike ride home again when the walk is done. I hope the weather stays dry for it all.

Have a good day.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen! Already been out across the fields for a very pleasant walk with Muttley.
> 
> 
> You Sir, have gone back in time to 1992!


Not quite, Uddersfield last Saturday.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2019)

Morning I'm up too


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2019)

morning folks, its cold and very misty here this morning, I've done yesterdays washing up, had breakfast, I'm now looking at a large basket of ironing and thinking I should do it but I cba, maybe later.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2019)

Good morning in every sense. Thank you all for the good wishes. A weight lifted and a chapter behind me.

A beautiful autumn morning here. I suspect we had frost but after 11 hours sleep hard to know for sure.

I've woken to three email links to Vietnam/Cambodia holidays from my wife. I think I know what we will be booking soon.

Painting the new porch high on my agenda today though not on my looking forward to that list.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not quite, Uddersfield last Saturday.


Uddersfield???? Thats what he said, youve gone back to 1962.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
I had hopes that my back would be ok after a good nights rest. TBH when I first woke up I thought it was......but it soon let me know. I will have some breckie so I can swallow some pain killers although they dont give much relief .
Mrs D will be out all day. I SHOULD be playing golf but thats out.
I wonder if I can persuade welshie to come and administer treatment to take my mind off it


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not quite, Uddersfield last Saturday.


Yes, 1992!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> I had hopes that my back would be ok after a good nights rest. TBH when I first woke up I thought it was......but it soon let me know. I will have some breckie so I can swallow some pain killers although they dont give much relief .
> Mrs D will be out all day. I SHOULD be playing golf but thats out.
> I wonder if I can persuade welshie to come and administer treatment to take my mind off it



I'll be there in a few hours. Horse linement at the ready.


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2019)

Just woke up - late for parade. Soz.


----------



## GM (23 Oct 2019)

Morning all. Suppose I better get up. Had a very late night for me, I've got my brother staying us for a couple of days while he works in London. He went to some award ceremony for his job last night and didn't get back until gone 1o/c, I waited up for him incase he came back legless like he did the last time he went to one of these PR ceremonies. Still, I got to watch 3 episodes of Spiral.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2019)

Three parcels coming today one should have been here three days ago bloody hermes and yodel are no better


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Three parcels coming today one should have been here three days ago bloody hermes and yodel are no better


Thai bride, handcuffs and viagra?


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2019)

Nice doggie walk across the road on Braunton Burrows. The military were very active - vehicles and troops, and hovercraft on the estuary - noisy beggars!
Still, it's a glorious morning. Will be off for a walk down the village later.

The Burrows and dunes.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'll be there in a few hours. Horse linement at the ready.


Well, its 13.30 and my back is still bad. Are you going to be like all women and let me down cos you've had a better offer .


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well, its 13.30 and my back is still bad. Are you going to be like all women and let me down cos you've had a better offer .


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Thai bride, handcuffs and viagra?


No, heart rate monitor, garage alarm and some fabric for seat cover on trike


----------



## Lee_M (23 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> No, more wet and unpleasantly squelchy.



Take it from me, what you really don't want is a poorly dog doing that when he's snuck into your bed, and you have to hose yourself down before you can start to clear up!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Thats right, go ahead and laugh. Kick a man when he's down why don't you


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2019)

Walked down to the village and Mrs D stopped off to have her hair done.
She gave me £10 and pointed me in the direction of the Black Horse whilst she had it done - saying 'I'll be at least an hour'.
I knew there was a reason why I married her......


----------



## Lee_M (23 Oct 2019)

Afternoon all. Sorry for the tardiness. 

Made beer yesterday, so today was making doggie biscuits from the spent grains. Definitely Bruce the dog's favourite part of the process.

Also arranged the auctioneers to come and empty my mum's house in a couple of weeks. I suspect that might be emotional. It's been easy to just get on and empty cupboards etc so far, but removing the furniture et al will be a bit more final I suspect


----------



## Lee_M (23 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Walked down to the village and Mrs D stopped off to have her hair done.
> She gave me £10 and pointed me in the direction of the Black Horse whilst she had it done - saying 'I'll be at least an hour'.
> I knew there was a reason why I married her......



£10? What did you do for the second half hour?


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2019)

Lee_M said:


> £10? What did you do for the second half hour?


3 pints an hour. I'm quite economical.


----------



## Lee_M (23 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> 3 pints an hour. I'm quite economical.



You've got a cheap pub too!


----------



## gavroche (23 Oct 2019)

Good afternoon although it is beginning to get dark. Been to school today then had a hair cut from my stepdaughter and finally took Molly on the beach for a run, she came back covered with sand and very wet from sea water so she had a bath when we got back. Now watching the Chaser and don't intend to do anything else for rest of evening. Molly is drying up by the fire.


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2019)

Lee_M said:


> You've got a cheap pub too!


Yup - Timothy Taylor's Gold @ £3.45 a pint today.


----------



## Lee_M (23 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yup - Timothy Taylor's Gold @ £3.45 a pint today.



I brew my own, about 70p a pint and much better than the pub stuff


----------



## derrick (23 Oct 2019)

The sun finally came out in Girona today. So out came the bikes. had a nice 27 mile ride in the lanes. Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/EvKml9VD10


----------



## derrick (23 Oct 2019)

Lee_M said:


> You've got a cheap pub too!


Got to be a Wetherspoons.


----------



## GM (23 Oct 2019)

I've only just realised that yesterday I've been retired for 2 years. I'll celebrate with a nice curry 

Had my Shingles jab this afternoon, and my BP was spot on! 👌


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2019)

Didn't you fancy the anti-shingles jab instead?


----------



## derrick (23 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> I've only just realised that yesterday I've been retired for 2 years. I'll celebrate with a nice curry
> 
> Had my Shingles jab this afternoon, and my BP was spot on! 👌


I love being retired. But it's nice to go and do the odd days work. Always enjoy the company of others. And I can pick and choose what I want to do. 😊


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2019)

derrick said:


> Got to be a Wetherspoons.


Nope. It's my little local tucked away down the back streets of the village.


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2019)

The skip out the back of McDonalds?


----------



## screenman (23 Oct 2019)

Lee_M said:


> I brew my own, about 70p a pint and much better than the pub stuff



Be nice if we could be the judge of that.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yup - Timothy Taylor's Gold @ £3.45 a pint today.


Brewed in Yorkshire(West Riding). 

Must have been emergency supplies, or else they felt sorry for your neck o'woods.


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Brewed in Yorkshire(West Riding).
> 
> Must have been emergency supplies, or else they felt sorry for your neck o'woods.


They had to sell it cheap to get rid of it......


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> They had to sell it cheap to get rid of it......


We've relief supplies on their way South, just so you don't run out.

Can't be that bad, you'd three of them, and seem to like it.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2019)

Good morning. Well I woke at 5.00am had coffee and read the paper online. I'm thinking I will go back to sleep for a while now.

This morning I have to finish booking the Velodrome for the club and drop trophies off for engraving. Then I have to investigate travel insurance. We are close to booking our Vietnam/Cambodia trip but I need cover first. This is going to be interesting.

U3A cards group this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2019)

Good morning people,  its a dark and damp morning, door man due about nine, we're finally getting rid of our rotten back door, bike fettling this afternoon, I'm going to miss my Thursday ride this week.


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2019)

Morning. Not slept well last night. Dark and misty here at the moment.


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2019)

I didn't sleep brilliantly either. I've somehow tweaked a muscle in my right thigh and then discomfort kept me awake.


----------



## GM (24 Oct 2019)

Morning all. This morning the gasman cometh.


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2019)

'Gasman' is my nickname. parp.


----------



## GM (24 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> 'Gasman' is my nickname. parp.




Me too! curry last night


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2019)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v5p-YQkbe_s


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2019)

Morning it's very dark here


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2019)

That's because your nightcap has fallen over your eyes.


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. This morning the gasman cometh.


I hadnt got my reading glasses on and read that as: "Morning all. This morning the orgasm cometh."


----------



## Lee_M (24 Oct 2019)

Morning all. Woken up full of cold, so that's put a downer on the day


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2019)

Off to the great metropolis, known locally as Barnstaple, this morning.


----------



## Paulus (24 Oct 2019)

Morning all, woke up again very early, 3.55, I thought initially it was half past six. Got back to sleep after an hour or so. 
Off with MrsP to see the film Downton abbey at the Wylliots Theatre in Potters Bar this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Well I woke at 5.00am had coffee and read the paper online. I'm thinking I will go back to sleep for a while now.
> 
> This morning I have to finish booking the Velodrome for the club and drop trophies off for engraving. Then I have to investigate travel insurance. We are close to booking our Vietnam/Cambodia trip but I need cover first. This is going to be interesting.
> 
> U3A cards group this afternoon.


For insurance try a company called InsureWith. It was set up by a lady who found out, first hand, the problems getting insurance when you have medical problems.
When the 'big C' came calling on me most companies just refused me. The only one to accept wanted ONE THOUSAND POUNDS for 2 weeks in Spain. InsureWith did me and my wife for £82.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> View attachment 490298


Cant you just stay still!!! I thought I had a hangover looking at that.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Not slept well last night. Dark and misty here at the moment.


Thats called a bad conscience.......after letting me down yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats called a bad conscience.......after letting me down yesterday.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off to the great metropolis, known locally as Barnstaple, this morning.


Many years ago (48) we holidayed near there and recall it being very nice. Whats it like now?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> I hadnt got my reading glasses on and read that as: "Morning all. This morning the orgasm cometh."


That happens once a year on his wedding anniversary


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2019)

@Dave7 - thanks Dave. I'll take a look


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
Back is still bad but I think its starting to ease up. Strange this time as its more painful when sitting down.
Enjoyed a drink last night while watching footy. Went to bed at 22.15 and woke this morning at 0900. Now that is a good sleep. Normally that would annoy me but I cant do anything with this bl**dy back so I will make the best of it. If that welsh woman had come round with the horse liniment as promised I would be better now....ahhh well.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Back is still bad but I think its starting to ease up. Strange this time as its more painful when sitting down.
> Enjoyed a drink last night while watching footy. Went to bed at 22.15 and woke this morning at 0900. Now that is a good sleep. Normally that would annoy me but I cant do anything with this bl**dy back so I will make the best of it. If that welsh woman had come round with the horse liniment as promised I would be better now....ahhh well.




I'll send Drago round to your place. He can give you a massage with the horse liniment


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'll send Drago round to your place. He can give you a massage with the horse liniment


Strange but as soon as I read that my back improved.....how weird is that


----------



## GM (24 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That happens once a year on his wedding anniversary




 More like every decade!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Strange but as soon as I read that my back improved.....how weird is that




Amazing I'd say. So now you wont need my services after all. Tickety boo.


----------



## Paulus (24 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Amazing I'd say. So now you wont need my services after all. Tickety boo.


Lucky you, I think you managed to escape that one.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Amazing I'd say. So now you wont need my services after all. Tickety boo.


Look, you two timing, scheming, teasing welsh woman.....if its a toss up between being in pain or having Drago massage me........ I will enjoy the pain


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2019)

Oh look...........even got red bloomers!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh look...........even got red bloomers!
> View attachment 490327


Is that really welshie?? My heart is broken I expected a plump farmers wife in baggy bloomers.
I will have to rethink my future..... and my bank account of course.
BTW, are you free tomorrow


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2019)

That picture is inaccurate. There is no basket on Welshies bicycle. She carries her shopping in her bloomers.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh look...........even got red bloomers!
> View attachment 490327




Sarky witch.


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Many years ago (48) we holidayed near there and recall it being very nice. Whats it like now?


Just as nice.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2019)

I've just made 5LB of ginger marmalade


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just made 5LB of ginger marmalade




I thought that said " I just made a 5lb gingerbread ".


----------



## roadrash (24 Oct 2019)

gingerbread...………………….. hhhmmmmm


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just made 5LB of ginger marmalade


What are you going to do with 5 Lb of marmalade.
No rude answers please as there are ladies present
and there is also welshie


----------



## roadrash (24 Oct 2019)

you haven't seen the size of the loaf he made for his toast have you.
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0)]

[/COLOR]​


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What are you going to do with 5 Lb of marmalade.
> No rude answers please as there are ladies present
> and there is also welshie



Yada yada yada


----------



## derrick (24 Oct 2019)

Well the Sun was out today. Did a ride to Banyoles then onto the Rocacorba. Now back in Girona having a well earned beer.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/aItmHUV620


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yada yada yada


Well you left me..... in my hour of need.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What are you going to do with 5 Lb of marmalade.
> No rude answers please as there are ladies present
> and there is also welshie


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> you haven't seen the size of the loaf he made for his toast have you.
> [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0)]
> View attachment 490355
> [/COLOR]​


Did he pinch a loaf?


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well you left me..... in my hour of need.


Or

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a_B7ob_kV0I


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2019)

Hey, cracking on for 2000 pages of dribbling and incontinence!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Hey, cracking on for 2000 pages of dribbling and incontinence!


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Hey, cracking on for 2000 pages of dribbling and incontinence!


Don't forget the beer and gloating.


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2019)

Only posting because I'm first  Nothing exciting to report other than it is frosty again and car windscreens are all frozen over.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2019)

Morning. I am second and sod all going on here as well. Dark, and wet and I suspect cold as well


----------



## Paulus (25 Oct 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, it's dark, raining and cool ish. Second mug of tea being drunk at the moment. The dog will be walked shortly and then a few domestics. Later this afternoon we are off to the Velodrome to watch day 4 of the London 6 day meeting. 🚴‍♀️


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2019)

I have risen!

So we're nearly there, Greenwich Mean Time.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2019)

Good morning , its dark cool and damp again, I'm chauffeuring my Good Lady to the hairdressers later then we have the weekly shop to do, so nothing exciting happening here either.


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning , its dark cool and damp again...


The first Y front reference of the day.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Oct 2019)

morning nothing to report as usual


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2019)

Yay it's Friday!
🐟🍟🍻


----------



## GM (25 Oct 2019)

Morning all.........Yes it's fish Friday, 2 large cod loins please!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all.........Yes it's fish Friday, 2 large cod loins please!




I had no idea that Cod had loins. Who'd have thunk it.


----------



## derrick (25 Oct 2019)

On our way home. It's bright sunshine here in Girona.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2019)

Good grief it's cheerful here this morning!!

Hello! 'Tis grey and damp here with an increasing chance of rain forecast. Fortunately Tuesday's groin insertion gives me genuine reason to stay in.

I have a huge amount of sanding and painting to do. 😭😭 Struggling for an excuse to avoid that.

Tonight we are going to eat at The Northern in Bolton and then to see Seagulls at the Library Theatre. All with six good friend. 

We have grey and miserable increasing to bright and fun.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2019)

Morning folkseses. Its dark and damp here. I am popping pain killers though I do believe there is some improvement. So its another day propped up while sat in the conservatory, reading a book. Some days you think "I want a day of doing nothing" but.....when that actually happens its quite miserable


----------



## GM (25 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I had no idea that Cod had loins. Who'd have thunk it.




 Lee said that the other week, must be a Welsh thing!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Lee said that the other week, must be a Welsh thing!



It cant possibly be because of my age.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Lee said that the other week, must be a Welsh thing!


Maybe welsh cod are different than english cod? You know, a bit like thier sheep are different


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe welsh cod are different than english cod? You know, *a bit like thier sheep are different*


How'd you know that?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe welsh cod are different than english cod? You know, a bit like thier sheep are different




Uh no. No way am I making any comment on that one Mr.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> How'd you know that?


I was told that long ago.
By a very strange looking welsh farmer.


----------



## GM (25 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was told that long ago.
> By a very strange looking welsh farmer.




Was he wearing wellingtons?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> Was he wearing wellingtons?


He was, yes!!! Do you know him??


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was told that long ago.
> By a very strange looking welsh farmer.


She wishes to remain anonymous


----------



## Mart44 (25 Oct 2019)

It's dry here and I should go and do my stint on the allotment ..but well, it's not compulsory and I just don't feel like it today. I didn't sleep all that well last night with family matters turning over in the mind all the time.

I'll probably ride over to see my brother this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was told that long ago.
> By a very strange looking welsh farmer.






GM said:


> Was he wearing wellingtons?






Dave7 said:


> He was, yes!!! Do you know him??




Did the sheep look a tad skittish by any chance


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2019)

Hissing down here. I will not be doing much today.....now there's a surprise.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Did the sheep look a tad skittish by any chance


They were welsh sheep....of course they looked skittish


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Hissing down here. I will not be doing much today.....now there's a surprise.


Hissing down here now and forcast to be like this for 2 days.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2019)

What do you do with Cod loins? Gird them?


----------



## GM (25 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> What do you do with Cod loins? Gird them?


----------



## numbnuts (25 Oct 2019)

Phew...... just spent 30 minutes on the turbo first time since March bloody hard work and my legs feel like jelly now


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Phew...... just spent 30 minutes on the turbo first time since March bloody hard work and my legs feel like jelly now


30 minutes (imo) is a long tine on one of those machines from hell, especially after a long layoff.
Well done sir.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Phew...... just spent 30 minutes on the turbo first time since March bloody hard work and my legs feel like jelly now


I've just got back from the George and my legs feel like that too.


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2019)

You just been up George?


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2019)

GM said:


> View attachment 490477


Thought they were fish!


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2019)




----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2019)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CgbcQIT7BMc


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> You just been up George?


It was a quickie......


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2019)

5.5 hours sanding...........I'm bloody glad we're going out tonight. A large glass of Malbec has my name on it.........for starters


----------



## gavroche (25 Oct 2019)

Rained all day today and still is so Molly missed out on going out I'm afraid. Didn't do much, just started a new 1000 pieces puzzle. The rain is supposed to carry on till tomorrow 1pm . Sunday promises to be sunny though so I intend to go for a ride then. Will be watching the rugby tomorrow morning and supporting New Zealand of course and Wales on sunday.


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2019)

First again? Another chilly one but dry so not complaining.

First coffee of the day always tastes so good.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> First again? Another chilly one but dry so not complaining.
> 
> First coffee of the day always tastes so good.





Wet here. Just heading to the kitchen to make my second before perusing CC.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2019)

Today we are going to the Syrian Bistro at Rococo in Leyland. I've never eaten Syrian food so really looking forward to this. Rococo is primarily a supported employment enterprise - my son works there three days a week - and it's great to see them branching out like this.

https://brothersofcharity.org.uk/england/syrian-bistro-launches-at-roccoco/

Either side of food I'm painting. I've also foregone the excitement of PNE v Rovers at Deepdale.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2019)

Fed up waiting on the daylight appearing! Lol. At least tomorrow morning will be lighter a bit earlier.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Oct 2019)

And - if the forecast is right - decidedly drier!🤞


----------



## Lee_M (26 Oct 2019)

Morning all. Very wet here, so wet the other half has driven to work instead of walking. This is unheard of. 

I'm off to get my right arm tattoo sleeve finished - finally. Then we can get on with finishing the left arm off, then I think I'll retire from tattoos (although I've said that before!)


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2019)

Morning.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2019)

Got up! It's cold, dark and wet but I have the woodburner fired up and a bowl of porridge with honey. Cosy is the word.

Ironing then painting.

Forecast Sunday - Tuesday is excellent. I see many miles ahead of me........


----------



## gavroche (26 Oct 2019)

Good morning all. So wet here that even the dog is refusing to set foot outside!!


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2019)

Good morning,  heatings on and I'm messing about on the computer waiting for the rgby to start.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Oct 2019)




----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Oct 2019)

Since it is hissing down (and I am a wimp!), I shall pull the gas guzzling pollution producer from the garage and scoot off to pick up the reserved items I was obliged to buy as a result of the Halfords hare @Spiderweb set running.



Spiderweb said:


> Boardman long sleeve thermal jersey, only size M left, reduced from £27 to £5!
> https://www.halfords.com/cycling/cy...utm_source=drytinder&utm_campaign=phgreferral


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2019)

I might just start a fire. It's cold. Brrrrr


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I might just start a fire. It's cold. Brrrrr



View: https://youtu.be/wmin5WkOuPw


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> View: https://youtu.be/wmin5WkOuPw




. I have a great wood burning stove. Just started it. Lovely.


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Ironing then painting.


I need to start painting soon too. Stripped the wallpaper off the spare bedroom as the cat had shredded it! Just going to emulsion it and do the skirtings and facings. Don't want to do it when the weather is decent though, so once the rain returns I will make a start.


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2019)

Hi gang.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> First again? Another chilly one but dry so not complaining.
> 
> First coffee of the day always tastes so good.


It aint dry here, its bucketing down.....again


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2019)

The England V New Zealand game is on.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Today we are going to the Syrian Bistro at Rococo in Leyland. I've never eaten Syrian food so really looking forward to this. Rococo is primarily a supported employment enterprise - my son works there three days a week - and it's great to see them branching out like this.
> 
> https://brothersofcharity.org.uk/england/syrian-bistro-launches-at-roccoco/
> 
> Either side of food I'm painting. I've also foregone the excitement of PNE v Rovers at Deepdale.


Sounds good.
Never eaten Syrian but I worked in Israel for 8 days. If its in any way similar you should enjoy it.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Morning all. Very wet here, so wet the other half has driven to work instead of walking. This is unheard of.
> 
> I'm off to get my right arm tattoo sleeve finished - finally. Then we can get on with finishing the left arm off, then I think I'll retire from tattoos (although I've said that before!)


Someone we met had had a full sleeve tattoo.......then decided he didnt like it so had the forarm tattood completely black to cover it up. How weird


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 490562


At least you are staying still today


----------



## Mart44 (26 Oct 2019)

Good morning - It was windy enough overnight to cause some plastic cladding to blow off the front of the house and get deposited on the garden. An emergency repair done early this morning, enough to stop any more leaving its proper place.

The cladding remained unbroken and I'll have to make a proper job of fixing it all back when the wind dies down.

Have a good day.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2019)

Well I'm not a rugby fan but even I can see this is good stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2019)

And the weather today is.........decidedly cr*p 
On a possitive note my back is defintely improved (compared to yesterday). Been up an hour and not needed any pills so far.
I may even have a shave 
But its another enforced day of doing virtually nothing.


----------



## Paulus (26 Oct 2019)

Morning all, the dog has been walked, scrambled eggs and smoked salmon (trimmings) on toast eaten for breakfast. 
Got home after midnight from a really good evening at the London Velodrome. 
Today looks like it will not really get light. It is very cloudy and drizzling, and is set to be like it all day.


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The England V New Zealand game is on.


My best mate and his wife are currently on holiday celebrating their Ruby wedding.
Just had a WhatsApp from them.
They are in a bar in Aukland NZ, watching the rugby.
They've told the barman that they are Welsh.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2019)

@PaulSB . After your post and my reply I started googilng Syrian food/menus and came across a woman food writer/expert named Poopa Dweck. I must remember to give her recipes a miss 😊


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> My best mate and his wife are currently on holiday celebrating their Ruby wedding.
> Just had a WhatsApp from them.
> They are in a bar in Aukland NZ, watching the rugby.
> They've told the barman that they are Welsh.




Chicken sh*tes


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2019)

Ten nil at half time, try scored after ninty eight seconds, come on England.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2019)

Ironing done. Painting abandoned. Rugby watching. 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2019)

England are doing well. Let's hope they don't become complacent though. Only 8 minutes left.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2019)

What. A. Bloody. Fantastic. Game. Textbook playing.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2019)

19 - 7, England are in the final, come on Wales lets make it a northern hemisphere final.


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2019)

My mates have retreated to the hotel........


----------



## numbnuts (26 Oct 2019)




----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


New Zealand win?

Can't have been England *you* were hoping would win.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> New Zealand win?
> 
> Can't have been England *you* were hoping would win.


We have to realise.....
Welshie being a female type woman can switch allegiance to suit her mood.
She is sort of English (as much as a brummie can be any way).
She is sort of welsh as she is allowed to reside there.
If and its a BIG if Wales win tomorrow it will be interesting which side she shouts for.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Oct 2019)

This time tomorrow (in the UK) it'll be dark. <_sighs_>

Every cloud has a dark, dingy and depressing lining ☹


----------



## derrick (26 Oct 2019)

Had a dry morning in Enfield. Peed down all afternoon. But dry and Sunny all day Sunday.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We have to realise.....
> Welshie being a female type woman can switch allegiance to suit her mood.
> She is sort of English (as much as a brummie can be any way).
> She is sort of welsh as she is allowed to reside there.
> If and its a BIG if Wales win tomorrow it will be interesting which side she shouts for.




Against South Africa....then Wales of course. Silly man


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We have to realise.....
> Welshie being a female type woman can switch allegiance to suit her mood.
> She is sort of English (as much as a brummie can be any way).
> She is sort of welsh as she is allowed to reside there.
> If and its a BIG if Wales win tomorrow it will be interesting which side she shouts for.


There's just one problem with that though.


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2019)

Steak for tea. I like a nice bit of rump.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Against South Africa....then Wales of course. Silly man


_"Well, they've got a very good bass section, mind, but no top tenors that's for sure."_


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> This time tomorrow (in the UK) it'll be dark. <_sighs_>
> 
> Every cloud has a dark, dingy and depressing lining ☹


Twenty-Five hours from when you posted!


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Twenty-Five hours from when you posted!


Well spotted; can't argue with that.

Although I think my original statement is still valid?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2019)

Bistro good. Rovers lost bad. 4.5 hours undercoating - I may never recover. Absolutely buggered.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2019)

I have managed to figure out how to get BBCI player on my TV all on my own


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have managed to figure out how to get BBCI player on my TV all on my own


Perhaps you could tell me how


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"Well, they've got a very good bass section, mind, but no top tenors that's for sure."_


Great film.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's just one problem with that though.


And that is ???


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And that is ???


She's keeping secrets from you!


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have managed to figure out how to get BBCI player on my TV all on my own



Reminds me, our telly is about eight years old and has a streaming stick plugged into it, since I changed internet providers the I player has suffered from buffering issues and I need to get in touch with technical support to get it sorted, it works perfectly on my desktop which has a cable connection.


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2019)

Been busy designing my next tattoo.


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2019)

Hope the weather picks up a bit tomorrow.
It was a bit wet down our lane this morning!


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2019)

It was a bit wet up my end too.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> It was a bit wet up my end too.


And the roads?


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2019)

Night Johnhoy.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnhoy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


>


Night MaryEllen


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2019)

Well we managed +/- 4.5 pages yesterday. Will we hit page 2000 today? Thought I'd start early.

Been awake for hours and no proper idea of what the real time is.

The sky suggests decent weather today - mainly I will be glossing.....


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2019)

My excuse is that I must have forgotten to set up my bedside radio to automatic summer time savings so I am also sitting here at 4.45am. Lol.

I had intended making use of the earlier light to maybe get up the hills with the camera, but I will have a while to wait


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2019)

Morning peeps. Bloomin dark and cold here. Lots of roads were flooded around here yesterday. My son had to to go welshpool and virtually every road into and out of the town was closed.

Seems to be a bit calmer now.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well we managed +/- 4.5 pages yesterday. Will we hit page 2000 today?


Or possibly post #30,000? 👍


----------



## GM (27 Oct 2019)

Morning all. Off out shortly to meet up with the London Ride gang, good theme this week should be interesting and educational 🎓


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2019)

It's a lovely morning. Can't decide if I'm tired or not. No.1 just texted "sorry I missed your texts, will be home at 3.00" Yeah, "missed," shorthand for I couldn't be arsed to reply 

Anyway kids and partners home for tea which is good.

Now I shall begin glossing......


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
Bad nights sleep last night, unusual for me. I was really cold at first although we have the 12.5 tog on, then I was sweating. I seemed to drift off ok, have a weird dream and wake up again. Another one for Classics logic to solve.
Early days but my back is not as painful up to now**. I only had one lot of pain killers yesterday, hopefully I can do without today.
**its strangely different to when it normally gives problems. This is worse when I am sitting or trying to stand. I can normally tell how bad it is by standing in front of the mirror.......from the waist up my body is kicked out at a noticable angle......anyone else get that problem???


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 490700


Have you got something in your eye?? That looks painful.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Bad nights sleep last night, unusual for me. I was really cold at first although we have the 12.5 tog on, then I was sweating. I seemed to drift off ok, have a weird dream and wake up again. Another one for Classics logic to solve.
> Early days but my back is not as painful up to now**. I only had one lot of pain killers yesterday, hopefully I can do without today.
> **its strangely different to when it normally gives problems. This is worse when I am sitting or trying to stand. I can normally tell how bad it is by standing in front of the mirror.......from the waist up my body is kicked out at a noticable angle......anyone else get that problem???


I'd go to the Dr's and see what they say. Hope you feel better soon Dave


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> No.1 just texted "sorry I missed your texts, will be home at 3.00" Yeah, "missed," shorthand for I couldn't be arsed


Its that way with grandkids. 2 of them, if and when they contact us my first thought is "what are they after". Good 'kids' (semi adults now) but predictable.
I can honestly say I never asked my grandparents for anything.
Mind you, they had all passed away before I knew them


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2019)




----------



## Paulus (27 Oct 2019)

Morning all, a nice bright start to the day here. Once breakfast has been eaten and the dog has been walked, I'm out on the bike for a few hours. 
The grown up sprogs are coming for dinner later on this afternoon, so I am cooking a chicken chassuer. 
Another day in retirees paradise


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'd go to the Dr's and see what they say. Hope you feel better soon Dave


About the dreams??
Seriously, thanks but I know the route cause. It was a lifting injury at work when I was 19. Over the years it went worse until the specialist told me I could end up in a wheel chair. Strangely, in later life it steadily improved and now I can go months with no issues.....then IT decides to go again for no apparent reason. Maybe when all is well I get complacent and forget to bend/ lift properly.


----------



## Mart44 (27 Oct 2019)

Good morning - Clocks were done before going to bed last night (apart from the one in the car).

It's dry and bright out there and I'll soon be going up the ladder to put the cladding back on that the previous night's wind took off.

A cycle ride to see my brother this afternoon.

Have a good day.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - Clocks were done before going to bed last night (apart from the one in the car).
> 
> It's dry and bright out there and I'll soon be going up the ladder to put the cladding back on that the previous night's wind took off.
> 
> ...


Does the one in the car not adjust automatically?


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

Looks nice out there this morning, so it'll be doggie walk on the beach followed by a walk down to the village for lunch.
We're off in the caravan next Friday for a week on Dartmoor for my 65th birthday.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2019)

The Wales V South Africa game starts at 8.50. I will be watching it of course.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2019)

Muttley walked, contemplating what else to do with the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2019)

Bleeding icy wind up here, even although it looks nice in the sun.

Just sat down with my porridge. Made far too much this morning. Enough for 2 I think, but I am sure I will manage.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2019)

morning folks, breakfast eaten, family here, sat waiting for Wales South Africa to start.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> morning folks, breakfast eaten, family here, sat waiting for Wales South Africa to start.


I am not a big fan of rugby. The school I went to was footy and cricket only so I never got to understand the game/rules etc.
Warrington, being a big rugby league town, I have been to a few games.
I will keep my eye on the score and if Wales are not getting trounced at half time will watch it.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2019)

BTW is does anybody know if our Welshie made the subs bench ??


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> BTW is does anybody know if our Welshie made the subs bench ??




They wanted me but I had to decline as I didn't want to show the rest of the team up with my skills.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2019)

But those bloomers are a breach of RFU regulations.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> But those bloomers are a breach of RFU regulations.




There is nothing in the rules that says how big your bloomers can be.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Bad nights sleep last night, unusual for me. I was really cold at first although we have the 12.5 tog on, then I was sweating. I seemed to drift off ok,* have a weird dream and wake up again. Another one for Classics logic to solve*.
> Early days but my back is not as painful up to now**. I only had one lot of pain killers yesterday, hopefully I can do without today.
> **its strangely different to when it normally gives problems. This is worse when I am sitting or trying to stand. I can normally tell how bad it is by standing in front of the mirror.......from the waist up my body is kicked out at a noticable angle......anyone else get that problem???


You saying my logic is weird!

Used to be said that if you had trouble sleeping or woke up, during the night, you were in someone else's dream.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2019)

I've got lots of new Drago Has Risen images to mess with Dirk's eyesight.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am not a big fan of rugby. The school I went to was footy and cricket only so I never got to understand the game/rules etc.
> Warrington, being a big rugby league town, I have been to a few games.
> I will keep my eye on the score and if Wales are not getting trounced at half time will watch it.



I'm not a football fan, though most of the family is. Youngest son played rugby for his school.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You saying my logic is weird!
> 
> Used to be said that if you had trouble sleeping or woke up, during the night, you were in someone else's dream.


Could that person dreaming about me be welsh ?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I've got lots of new Drago Has Risen images to mess with Dirk's eyesight.




God help us all.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Could that person dreaming about me be welsh ?




You wish


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2019)

Oh well. The best team won.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2019)

England south Africa for the final, my prediction was half right, Wales weren't very good, too much kicking.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> England south Africa for the final, my prediction was half right, Wales weren't very good, too much kicking.


I get frustrated when teams do that. End up shouting at the telly telling them to hang on to it. Lol.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You wish


How'd you know that?


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I've got lots of new Drago Has Risen images to mess with Dirk's eyesight.


Don't need them to mess with my eyesight - I'm off for a few pints of wallop at my local.........that will do the job just fine.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> God help us all.


Tiny Tim!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I get frustrated when teams do that. End up shouting at the telly telling them to hang on to it. Lol.




All teams this year have been doing too much kicking and not enough running with the ball.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Don't need them to mess with my eyesight - *I'm off for a few pints of wallop at my local*.........that will do the job just fine.


Cods


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

Nice down at Broadsands this morning, we were the only ones on the beach.
No wind and fairly warm.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cods


No..........it's real.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> All teams this year have been doing too much kicking and not enough running with the ball.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4YFgQ4Upyds


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nice down at Broadsands this morning, we were the only ones on the beach.
> No wind and fairly warm.
> 
> View attachment 490727


Do you always have affect on people


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I get frustrated when teams do that. End up shouting at the telly telling them to hang on to it. Lol.



A couple of times in the match Wales kept the ball in hand ran with it, when they did that they looked a lot better.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2019)

Right then. Is it just me? After four hours glossing:

Me: "How does it look?
Mrs P: "Like you've just put the first coat of gloss on."

So whatever happened to support, encouragement, understanding? Hmmm? Well? 

I'm off to B&Q for more gloss.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2019)

look at the email address
TVLicensing Official 
Oops! Something went wrong with your payment.
We're sorry to let you know that the TVLicense could not be automatically renewed.
Renew your licence before it expires on Tuesday 29 October 2019 to remain legally licensed.
E-address anita@alleluiacatholicstore.com


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2019)

Ogling Rosamund Pike on telly.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Right then. Is it just me? After four hours glossing:
> 
> Me: "How does it look?
> Mrs P: "Like you've just put the first coat of gloss on."
> ...


You need to man up. You need to put her in her proper place. You need to let her know who the boss is.
And then you need to put the 2nd coat on.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> look at the email address
> TVLicensing Official
> Oops! Something went wrong with your payment.
> We're sorry to let you know that the TVLicense could not be automatically renewed.
> ...


Not had that exact one but similar.
Not had many scams recently but I am getting lots of adult dating stuff.
Strangely I no longer get penis enlargement ones.....its ever since I answered with a photo to show I dont need it


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2019)

One...more...page...!!!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You need to man up. You need to put her in her proper place. You need to let her know who the boss is.
> And then you need to put the 2nd coat on.



Genuinely laughed out loud. 😂🤣😂

Love it.

Anyway I'm back from B&Q so I'll get my painting clothes back on. About 45 - 60 minutes worth.

Second coat tomorrow after my ride. YES DEAR I AM GOING ON A RIDE! IT'S MONDAY.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2019)

I'm going out tonight and someone's going to get the 30,000th post.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm going out tonight and someone's going to get the 30,000th post.


What about @Dirk again?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Ogling Rosamund Pike on telly.




Who is that?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2019)

You could try scheduling a post to hit the magic 30000 if you are not online. A bit hit and miss but worth a go.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Genuinely laughed out loud. 😂🤣😂
> 
> Love it.
> 
> YES DEAR I AM GOING ON A RIDE! IT'S MONDAY.



I missed my Thursday ride due to having a new door fitted, tomorrow I plan to ride, the weather looks good, and the ride out to the cafe could be interesting, first time I've ridden my fixed since March, it should take a few miles to get in the swing of it.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Do you always have affect on people


I try my best........


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Anyway I'm back from B&Q


Ah, one of those flashy Danish Hi Fi things?


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> One...more...page...!!!


Can I do it? Pretty please?


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

We....


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

Can't.....


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

Be....


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

That.......


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

Off.....


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

Can....


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

We.....?


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

Yay!!!


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

10 more posts to 30,000.
I'll let you lot fight it out to hit the milestone.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Ah, one of those flashy Danish Hi Fi things?



Half litre of brilliant white satin gloss


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Half litre of brilliant white satin gloss




Never heard of satin gliss


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Never heard of satin gliss


Caught me while I was editing


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2019)

Only 6 to go.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2019)

5


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2019)

4


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2019)

3


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2019)

2


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2019)

1 - and in the interests of fairness I'll leave it to someone else.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2019)

Go on then


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Go on then


Oh sh*t.
Spokeydokey got in just before me.
Mods....can i cancell these 2 posts


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Go on then


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2019)

Hoorah


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2019)

Phew! I can relax for the rest of the night now......all targets hit.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2019)

Good grief. I nip out back for a quick Forrest Gump and return to find we're now at 2001 - A Retirement Odyssey.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Good grief. I nip out back for a quick Forrest Gump and return to find we're now at 2001 - A Retirement Odyssey.


There's 2010: The Year Wee Make Contact to arrive yet.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's 2010: The Year Wee Make Contact to arrive yet.


If we're jumping straight to 2010, does that mean we can miss 2008 and Fannie Mae & Freddie Mac this time around? Pleeease?


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> If we're jumping straight to 2010, does that mean we can miss 2008 and Fannie Mae & Freddie Mac this time around? Pleeease?


You got trouble?


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You got trouble?


Luckily no, just wondering where we (all) might be now, had 2008 not happened. [_alternate reality novel waiting to be penned there perhaps?_]


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Luckily no, just wondering where we (all) might be now, had 2008 not happened. [_alternate reality novel waiting to be penned there perhaps?_]


No Large Hadron Collider to switch on.


----------



## GM (27 Oct 2019)

Well that was a nice day out. 44 Brompton miles around that there London in glorious weather.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Luckily no, just wondering where we (all) might be now, had 2008 not happened. [_alternate reality novel waiting to be penned there perhaps?_]



We'd still be living in Earlsdon and I wouldn't have had 4 stents fitted.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> No Large Hadron Collider to switch on.


The Large Hadron Collider is modeled on my sphincter and powered with vindaloo. It propels subatomic particles of popadom and near relativistic velocity.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> The Large Hadron Collider is modeled on my sphincter and powered with vindaloo. It propels subatomic particles of popadom and near relativistic velocity.


Think you may be in the wrong thread!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2019)

5.30 and it is dark, even on what has been a nice bright day. To be frosty tonight.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> 5.30 and it is dark, even on what has been a nice bright day. To be frosty tonight.


Nip outside, you might see Jack.


----------



## roadrash (27 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nip outside, you might see Jack.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 490792


You should have seen his face when he was told it might happen, one day.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2019)

Morning all it's


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all it's


Certainly is. At least minus 2 and all is white and sparkly!


----------



## aferris2 (28 Oct 2019)

You're all in the wrong place. Got up to 32°C here today. Currently 28 at 4:27 pm. Wednesday is looking like the coolest day this week. Only 27.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2019)

Morning. Brrrr minus 1 here. Time to get the winter fleece bloomers out I think.


----------



## Mart44 (28 Oct 2019)

Good morning - It's dry, misty and frosty. Going to the allotment will be the fist port of call to pull down the runner bean plants.

I'll have to be home in time to accompany Mrs Mart44 to the hospital. She is having a CT scan later this morning. We'll be using the bus to get there and back in view of the parking problems that can be encountered.

When we get home from that, I think I'll have a few hours to myself and will write an e-mail to the company that supplied my cordless drill. It was bought in March and now won't charge up.

Have a good day.


----------



## Paulus (28 Oct 2019)

Morning all, the first frost of the season this morning. Nice and sunny also. Today after the dog walking has been done I am off to meet the retirees from work. We are meeting for morning coffee at a bar near to the Tower of London, then onto the Docklands light railway for a trip to the Excel centre to get onto the Boris cable car across the River Thames. Then, a walk across the top of the O2 . The weather is good so we should get some good views.
Another day in paradise


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2019)

Yep. Frosty here as well.


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2019)

First time scraping frost from the windscreen this morning when taking mrs roadrash to work, its a bit at wigan pier this morning


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2019)

Good morning all. 

A beautiful morning. First frost, clear sky and no wind. Wrapping up warm for this morning's ride. BRRRR

This afternoon I'm going to a U3A astronomy group for beginners. Going to have to start right at the very beginning for me. I'm not sure if this will appeal but it's something I want to try.

Back home and more glossing. Hopefully the white will be finished today then just the cupboard doors remain. The colour of which awaits a decision.....


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> First time scraping frost from the windscreen this morning when taking mrs roadrash to work, its a bit at wigan pier this morning


Do you still use a warm pie crust to scrape the ice off or has Wigan now got those new fangled plastic scrapers


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> A beautiful morning. First frost, clear sky and no wind. Wrapping up warm for this morning's ride. BRRRR
> 
> ...


The astronomy group sounds interesting. Its something that I think many people wish they understood a bit more.
Re the door colour. Must be a deep red.
That way, if Mrs Paul isnt happy with it, it will hide the blood stains.
Just a suggestion of course


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2019)

🥣 porridge time. Back later.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The astronomy group sounds interesting. Its something that I think many people wish they understood a bit more.
> Re the door colour. Must be a deep red.
> That way, if Mrs Paul isnt happy with it, it will hide the blood stains.
> Just a suggestion of course



Yep that's how I feel about astronomy. I struggle to name more than a couple of stars.

Red door..........🤔


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2019)




----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2019)

Morning all. 
No frost here; in fact, we rarely get any. The same goes for snow.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

Morning all 
A good sleep last night. No dreams to recall so, according to Classic, Welshie can't have been thinking of me. Too busy thinking about which winter bloomers to wear me thinks.
Roofs are covered in frost and its a thick fog all around.
The only consolation to the bad back is the weather being cr*p so I'm not missing too much. So another chill out reading day for me.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2019)

Yesterday was icy out. Today is proper frosty.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2019)

Good morning folks, a bright and sunny morning, ideal for a bike ride, though it was a bit fresh when I put the washing out earlier, I think full winter kit might be needed today.


----------



## Lee_M (28 Oct 2019)

Morning all. Bright and sunny in North Wales - although the mood is dour after they didn't win yesterday (I'm English so I'm happy)

Sore arm following my tattoo session on Saturday so think I'll be taking it easy - again 😁


----------



## gavroche (28 Oct 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Morning all. Bright and sunny in North Wales - although the mood is dour after they didn't win yesterday (I'm English so I'm happy)
> 
> Sore arm following my tattoo session on Saturday so think I'll be taking it easy - again 😁


Salut! We must be living in the same area of North Wales as it is also bright and sunny here today. No ride today as I am recovering from yesterday's. Might clean my bike instead.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all
> A good sleep last night. *No dreams to recall so, according to Classic, Welshie can't have been thinking of me.* Too busy thinking about which winter bloomers to wear me thinks.
> Roofs are covered in frost and its a thick fog all around.
> The only consolation to the bad back is the weather being cr*p so I'm not missing too much. So another chill out reading day for me.


That was for not being able to sleep!
https://www.stormjewelspsychics.com...ou-cant-sleep-youre-awake-in-someones-dreams/


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Oct 2019)

This morning I have brought my prodigous <_ahem!_> sewing skills to bear in 'taking in' a rather flappy hi-vis vest, which now has a more 'tailored' fit. [_yeah, right_]

The sun appears to have melted the frost off the cars, so it's time to sally forth and enjoy a few miles in the autumn sunshine, before the next spate of delugues descends.😎


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> *This morning I have brought my prodigous <ahem!> sewing skills to bear in 'taking in' a rather flappy hi-vis vest, which now has a more 'tailored' fit. [yeah, right]*
> 
> The sun appears to have melted the frost off the cars, so it's time to sally forth and enjoy a few miles in the autumn sunshine, before the next spate of delugues descends.😎


You've sewn elastic tape on the inside?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2019)

Bright and sunny here as well but still quite a lot of frost about.

I have a nice fire going.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've sewn elastic tape on the inside?


Nope. Chopped out about an inch from the seam down each side, then sewed the gap back together ... ish. Now fits more snug-ly, but I don't think I'll be entering next year's 'Sewing Bee.'


----------



## postman (28 Oct 2019)

I managed to cut the lawn yesterday.Glad i did a nice frosty start to the day.i am now going for a walk to the Health Centre.I need some 'earing aid batteries.I SAID I NEED SOME 'EARING AID BATTERIES.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2019)

Did someone say something ?


----------



## Lee_M (28 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Salut! We must be living in the same area of North Wales as it is also bright and sunny here today. No ride today as I am recovering from yesterday's. Might clean my bike instead.




Rossett, just between Chester and Wrexham


----------



## JPBoothy (28 Oct 2019)

I have found myself constantly getting in other people's way in the supermarket these days, as I have to stand so far back from the shelves to read the labels


----------



## GM (28 Oct 2019)

aferris2 said:


> You're all in the wrong place. Got up to 32°C here today. Currently 28 at 4:27 pm. Wednesday is looking like the coolest day this week. Only 27.




With a little bit of luck, I might be out there in January. Still at the planning stages, so 50/50


----------



## GM (28 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, the first frost of the season this morning. Nice and sunny also. Today after the dog walking has been done I am off to meet the retirees from work. We are meeting for morning coffee at a bar near to the Tower of London, then onto the Docklands light railway for a trip to the Excel centre to get onto the Boris cable car across the River Thames. Then, a walk across the top of the O2 . The weather is good so we should get some good views.
> Another day in paradise




You've picked a perfect day for the O2, enjoy!


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2019)

I was at the O2 in June. Bearing in mind it was completed in 1999 with a design life of 20 years, I was not at all surprised to see large parts of it held together with cable ties. I certainly wouldn't trust it to take my weight!


----------



## gavroche (28 Oct 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Rossett, just between Chester and Wrexham


Llandudno area for me.


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Do you still use a warm pie crust to scrape the ice off or has Wigan now got those new fangled plastic scrapers




and waste a pie crust  have you taken leave of your senses man ??


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Rossett, just between Chester and Wrexham


So, nearly in England then


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> I have found myself constantly getting in other people's way in the supermarket these days, as I have to stand so far back from the shelves to read the labels


Its called 'long arm syndrome'.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Llandudno area for me.


We keep threatening to have a week there. Its always been a place we pass through or visit just for the Gt Orme. We really must do it this spring.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We keep threatening to have a week there. Its always been a place we pass through or visit just for the Gt Orme. We really must do it this spring.


Not next spring?


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Llandudno area for me.


There's a decent pub in Gwastadnant.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's a decent pub in Gwastadnant.


I dont drink

On Mondays

Before 0900


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not next spring?


Well.....last spring has well and truly gone.
So "this spring" is really next spring.
TBH its a colloquia.....thingy. where I was dragged up eg.....on Monday, this Wednesday would be in 2 days. NEXT Wednesday would be in 9 days.
You just aint been dragged up propper like wat I has.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2019)

I am watching a Sherlock Holmes film from 1970.


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I dont drink
> 
> On Mondays
> 
> Before 0900


Good man!
One has to uphold standards, doncha know.


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2019)

yeah ......dirk only drinks on days of the week that end in Y


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2019)

sorry its from facebook , but I found this funny, modern day monty python.

View: https://www.facebook.com/david.trick.906/videos/10156303024651283/?t=56


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2019)

That was a cracking morning out on the bike, bright, sunny and cool, still at first but with a light breeze later in the morning, 53 miles covered, and it only took about 10 miles before I was back in the swing of riding fixed again, I've just got to work at getting back in the habit of spinning it up. A thoroughly enjoyable morning out on the bike, I'll have some more of those if I can.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am watching a Sherlock Holmes film from 1970.


Blinkin ecky thump. Instead of that rubbish you could be with me while wearing your new winter bloomers.


----------



## GM (28 Oct 2019)

Here's another FaceBook cracker....

*15 years later*


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Blinkin ecky thump. Instead of that rubbish you could be with me while wearing your new winter bloomers.




I fear the sight of me in my winter bloomers might be a bit too much for your heart to handle......and your eyes as well.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2019)

Lovely 53 miles today in brilliant, though chilly, sunshine.

You get a lot of help and support in our group...........


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well.....last spring has well and truly gone.
> So "this spring" is really next spring.
> TBH its a colloquia.....thingy. where I was dragged up eg.....on Monday, this Wednesday would be in 2 days. NEXT Wednesday would be in 9 days.*
> You just aint been dragged up propper like wat I has.


*That'd be a week on Wednesday or a week next Wednesday, or next Wednesday week. 

Easy.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I fear the sight of me in my winter bloomers might be a bit too much for your heart to handle......and your eyes as well.


Let me be the judge.
Post a photo of you in your bloomers and I will post one of me in my G string**
**its not actually mine, its Mrs Ds but its a nice shade of pink.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Let me be the judge.
> Post a photo of you in your bloomers and I will post one of me in my G string**
> **its not actually mine, its Mrs Ds but its a nice shade of pink.




Errr. Mmmmmm. Let me think about that one. I'll get back to you.......



Sometime


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Errr. Mmmmmm. Let me think about that one. I'll get back to you.......
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime


Make it quick.....I already have palpitations thinking about it.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Make it quick.....I already have palpitations thinking about it.




For some strange reason I am having to fight the urge to go to the cutlery drawer and grab a fork just thinking about you in a pink G string.


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2019)

at least you admit to thinking about him in one


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> at least you admit to thinking about him in one




Unfortunately it's something that is hard for me to get out of my mind.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Unfortunately it's something that is hard for me to get out of my mind.


Must be discussing my Y fronts.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Must be discussing my Y fronts.




That would be a step too far.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2019)

Jerez......it's cold here tonight.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Jerez......it's cold here tonight.


I was just looking at my weather station and it reads 8.2c here and we have cloud cover so it is not so cold as last night.


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2019)

Just watched Shane Richie's caravan programme on Channel 5 about North Devon and saw myself on film, during the D Day reenactment on Saunton Sands.
Also saw my house as he drove past.

I shall be available for autographs later.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Must be discussing my Y fronts.


Drago, get real.
If its between you in smelly, stained y fronts or me in Mrs Ds tight pink thong which is welshie going to choose


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Oct 2019)

Had a run out to Clumber this morning; Limetree Avenue beginning to look autumnal.





Foraged a bagful of sweet chestnuts ... though not from lime trees, obvs.

My first attempt ever at cooking and peeling chestnuts was ... sub-optimal! Will do better next time.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Drago, get real.
> If its between you in smelly, stained y fronts or me in Mrs Ds tight pink thong which is welshie going to choose




I choose running for the hills.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I choose running for the hills.


How fast can you run


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How fast can you run




Faster than you I think. I'll make dam sure I can run faster.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Jerez......it's cold here tonight.


Thought you were in Red Rose County!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thought you were in Red Rose County!



I am. We do proper winter here


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just watched Shane Richie's caravan programme on Channel 5 about North Devon and saw myself on film, during the D Day reenactment on Saunton Sands.
> Also saw my house as he drove past.
> 
> I shall be available for autographs later.


The Labour Party made the pilot episode of that series- Keith Vaz in a flat. Due to adverse reaction from viewers it was hastily change to Shane Ritchie in a caravan.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> The Labour Party made the pilot episode of that series- Keith Vaz in a flat. Due to adverse reaction from viewers it was hastily change to Shane Ritchie in a caravan.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> at least you admit to thinking about him in one


@Dave7 or @welsh dragon to have trouble sleeping tonight?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7 or @welsh dragon to have trouble sleeping tonight?




I will be OK just as long as I don't think about Dave in a pink G string.....that belongs to his wife.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2019)

I'll definitely be first this morning. Misread the clock so I'm sitting here and it's not even 4.30am! 
It's minus 3 this morning  Couple of hours to wait for a bit of daylight appearing for a brisk walk.


----------



## screenman (29 Oct 2019)

I went to bed thinking that I had a cold coming on, woke up this morning for that thought to be confirmed, no swim for me then.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2019)

screenman said:


> I went to bed thinking that I had a cold coming on, woke up this morning for that thought to be confirmed, no swim for me then.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Maybe a gentle swim in humid conditions would help? I hate swimming, but it always sticks in my mind when we went with the school, that it seemed to help clear my head when I felt the same.


----------



## screenman (29 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe a gentle swim in humid conditions would help? I hate swimming, but it always sticks in my mind when we went with the school, that it seemed to help clear my head when I felt the same.



I thought of that but my swimming buddy is going on holiday next week and did not fancy passing it on to him.


----------



## roadrash (29 Oct 2019)

Another frosty start to the day at wigan pier


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2019)

Good morning. Cold again but no frost.


----------



## Paulus (29 Oct 2019)

Morning all, a good day was had yesterday, a few pictures.


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2019)

Jeez. That was the coldest yet! Even walking very briskly I was still


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2019)

Last recorded temperature at the weather station a couple of miles away. Thought it felt chilly!


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Last recorded temperature at the weather station a couple of miles away. Thought it felt chilly!
> 
> 
> View attachment 491043


Blinkin' 'eck! We rarely get that low in the middle of Winter.


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2019)

Frostier than a Jim Davidson act at a womens lib rally.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Oct 2019)

Morning


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
Really frosty here, gardens as well as roofs are covered. Must admit, it looks nice but its cold out there.
Have to nip out after to take Mrs D and her aunty to the solicitors. There is no parking anywhere near and aged 94** its a fair way to walk so I will drop them off and pick them up when called.
**thats the aunty not Mrs D .
We may grab a pub lunch after that.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2019)

Apparently it is 7 deg here and feels like 3 deg. Not too bad


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently it is 7 deg here and feels like 3 deg. Not too bad


Positively balmy! Lol. I think we might scrape 7 degrees by early afternoon if we're lucky.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I will be OK just as long as I don't think about Dave in a pink G string.....that belongs to his wife.


Its a nice shade of pink though
and the lads at the pub say it suits me.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its a nice shade of pink though
> and the lads at the pub say it suits me.


Thought there might have been a pic on your photography website. Lol. However, it doesn't appear to exist any more. You need to change your sig!


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Oct 2019)

It might be sunny but it feels distinctly chilly round the Trossachs! The lobster claws might be making their first appearance of the season on this morning's pootle.


----------



## Lee_M (29 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So, nearly in England then



In Wales by about 400 yards!

In fact the gritting lorry goes past our house then turns round at the border and comes back


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2019)

Lawns cut, shopping done, doggie walked, caravan checked. Off to the Crown for a spot of lunch.
Mmmmm...........Cherry beer!


----------



## postman (29 Oct 2019)

Postman and Mrs P are back from a walk around Harlow Carr Garden 'Arrogate,very busy wot wiv kids and grandparents an all.A 45 min wait to get in to Betty's so we did not bother.A real nice couple of hours,so we joined as members,so more walks to come and plan them on non skool 'olidays and we will get in to Betty's.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2019)

Nice and sunny here. Just talked to my mum. Just talked about the same things we talked about last week. 

My brother has acquired yet another stray cat. I thought it was supposed to be women that ended up with a house full of cats. Sad git.

My other brother has a house full of dogs. It's only my sister and I that don't have any pets.


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2019)

Dull with a bit of sun peeking through here and there.


----------



## Paulus (29 Oct 2019)

Good afternoon all, the dog has been walked to within a gnats crotchet of it's life. Tea has been drunk and a lot of spring bulbs, Daffs, tulips and crocus have been planted out. It was quite bright and sunny, but now it has started to get a bit dull. We have rain forecast for the next six days or so. The winter bike will come into it's own for the next week or so.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice and sunny here. Just talked to my mum. Just talked about the same things we talked about last week.


The increasing price of fleecy bloomers is a serious problem and needs regular discussion.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2019)

Got a gentle 32 miles in. Chilly, but fine once I got going. Got to make the most of it as it is all downhill from Thursday again. https://www.strava.com/activities/2826188942


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2019)

Someone slipped you a gentle 32 miles? I'm impressed!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2019)

Good evening. I can't recall if I arrived this morning?

Today has been good. Went to an IT event organised for Group Leaders in our U3A. Over the last few weeks I've been the guinea pig for all the stuff we need/want to do. It was interesting to see it all come together as a presentation.

Went looking for a new SIM only phone provider. I'm very happy with Tesco but the app for managing the account keeps crashing. Decisions. Decisions.

Also looked at a few new laptops for Mrs P.

Rest of the afternoon spent glossing. Only an hour's white glossing left to do. Then I move on to three doors which need glossing in a grey I've been presented with. 

Sunny day tomorrow. Cycling first and 🤔 glossing.


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2019)

Naff all on the tv tonight. May have to strike up a conversation with Mrs D instead.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Naff all on the tv tonight. May have to strike up a conversation with Mrs D instead.


Computer or office chat?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Naff all on the tv tonight. May have to strike up a conversation with Mrs D instead.




Steady on.


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2019)

Must be time for another CycleChat Investigates thread?


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2019)

Morning. Must have been a shower as it's looking a bit damp. A degree above freezing this morning so not as chilly. Weather is on the turn again.


----------



## screenman (30 Oct 2019)

Currently having brekkie in bed.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2019)

Morning. Not bad here. Seems a bit warmer. Shopping day today.


----------



## Paulus (30 Oct 2019)

Morning all fellow wheezers, a nice start to the day here. I am meeting up with a mate of mine and his dog for a good long walk with the dogs, with a stop at the cafe for tea and bacon sandwiches at the half way point. Then at lunchtime I am meeting my son for a burrito. 
Dog walking🐕, bike riding 
Another busy day in paradise.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2019)




----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
Mrs D is off to Barnstaple this morning to meet up with an ex workie pal for coffee and a natter, so I've more or less got the day to myself.👍
Hair cut, lawn cut, car wash, doggie walk and pub lunch seems to be my agenda today.


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2019)




----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2019)

Page 2010 - Retirement Odyssey Two.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2019)

Good news - went back to sleep. Bad news - neighbour's gardener started using industrial sized leaf blower at 7.30. I nearly stormed round in my dressing gown!! 

A beautiful, beautiful sunny autumn day. Meeting the guys at 9.30 for a 60 miler to Roots cafe. This is a renowned Lancashire cyclists cafe but things are changing. Last time we we went it had been sold, prices gone up, service gone down and portions literally halved. It used to be the beans on toast was so big I always asked for one slice. Did that two weeks ago and got a smaller slice with just enough beans to cover it.

A lot of discussion among local cyclists far and wide on this. It's all over the local FB groups. We've decided to give it a chance today, if it's the same we'll be moving on in future. New destinations for this particular ride already under discussion.

It's quite sad as Roots is almost an institution 😭


----------



## Paulus (30 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good news - went back to sleep. Bad news - neighbour's gardener started using industrial sized leaf blower at 7.30. I nearly stormed round in my dressing gown!!
> 
> A beautiful, beautiful sunny autumn day. Meeting the guys at 9.30 for a 60 miler to Roots cafe. This is a renowned Lancashire cyclists cafe but things are changing. Last time we we went it had been sold, prices gone up, service gone down and portions literally halved. It used to be the beans on toast was so big I always asked for one slice. Did that two weeks ago and got a smaller slice with just enough beans to cover it.
> 
> ...


Is it worth mentioning the portion size, price hike and changes to the proprietors before you decide on any course of action?


----------



## numbnuts (30 Oct 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2019)

Seems to be happening a lot. The price of food is going up while the size of the portions is getting smaller.

They must think people are really stupid and won't notice the differance in size or the price hike


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
Like @Dirk I will (hopefully) be going for a haircut. Just waiting for the Ibuprofen to kick in. At the moment the main problem is the act of standing up......it hurts and my legs dont want to do what I tell them to do**
**Took the aunty to her solicitor yesterday and sat in the car while waiting. Dropped her off and went home. When I managed to get out of the car I nearly fell over as my legs wouldnt hold me. Once I was moving it was much better.
I will give it till weekend, if not better I will pay the physio a visit.......he normally fixes it within 2 visits.
Have a good all.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2019)

I an off to do my shopping. Be good....or very very bad.


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2019)

Off to buy a new scraper for your bloomers?


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Page 2010 - Retirement Odyssey Two.


_"The Year Contact Is Made"_


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2019)

Haircut done✔


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2019)

CRV washed ✔


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2019)

Haircut done. Fortunately they had one of those chairs that she could raise up to make standing up easier.
Sat down now with one of my special pain killers. Some people call it Cognac but its purely medicinal .
@welsh dragon, you take no notice of that nasty Drago. I know you change your bloomers every month without fail.


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"The Year Contact Is Made"_


With my Y fronts!


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2019)

Doggie walk done ✔


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2019)

You went dogging?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2019)

I feel a gunfight coming on!!! Read on.
There is a 1966 western film called Gunpoint on tv today.
The baddy gang leader is called Drago
The goody is called Chad (i am sure thats cowboy slang for Dave).
Now the plot is that Drago steals Chads girl and Chad, who is sherrif, goes after Drago.
The plot doesnt give the girls name but I think she is Welsh.
The big question????
Who wants to be in Dragos gang?
Who wants to be in Chads (Daves) posse out to get the evil Drago?


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2019)

Lunch - chip butty - on the way. ✔


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 491165
> 
> 
> Lunch - chip butty - on the way. ✔


Yummy.
I am on Abbot Ale with curry, rice and nan bread.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Haircut done. Fortunately they had one of those chairs that she could raise up to make standing up easier.
> Sat down now with one of my special pain killers. Some people call it Cognac but its purely medicinal .
> @welsh dragon, you take no notice of that nasty Drago. I know you change your bloomers every month without fail.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Off to buy a new scraper for your bloomers?




How very dare you Mr Drago.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2019)

Back from the metropolis of Newtown. Lots of roadworks. Big detour all around Newtown just to get back to where I wanted to go. Grrrrrr


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I feel a gunfight coming on!!! Read on.
> There is a 1966 western film called Gunpoint on tv today.
> The baddy gang leader is called Drago
> The goody is called Chad (i am sure thats cowboy slang for Dave).
> ...


Who's clearing up after?


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 491165
> 
> 
> Lunch - chip butty. ✔


Odd looking chip buttie.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who's clearing up after?
> View attachment 491168


I fear you are not taking this seriously.
With a name like Drago the baddy is obviously part Comanche. If we dont gang together that poor welsh woman could be forced to wash Dragos long johns and clean his totem pole every month


----------



## Paulus (30 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yummy.
> I am on Abbot Ale with curry, rice and nan bread.


Doesn't that make make a bit of a mess in the glass?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Doesn't that make make a bit of a mess in the glass?






Nah.... seperate


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2019)

Chip butty done ✔

Wobble back home now.......


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2019)

I went out for a short spin. Just 19 miles but it was plenty for me today. It's very raw out now and the roads are pretty filthy in bits with ploughing, tattie picking, etc.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I went out for a short spin. Just 19 miles but it was plenty for me today. It's very raw out now and the roads are pretty filthy in bits with ploughing, tattie picking, etc.


Well done Mo, especially in the cold. 
Me, I call 19 a decent ride. 
10 is short for me.
40 is long.
Over winter I will be happy to get 2 x 25 milers per month... I hate cold weather.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2019)

Afternoon nap about to start ✔


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I fear you are not taking this seriously.
> With a name like Drago the baddy is *obviously part Comanche*. If we dont gang together that poor welsh woman could be forced to wash Dragos long johns and clean his totem pole every month


And you don't want to get the points?


----------



## Mart44 (30 Oct 2019)

Good afternoon everyone - A day spent doing nothing today. Quite nice really. Life seems to be full of having to do things I'd rather not and to get a day off seems a luxury. Trouble is that I feel I'm being lazy now.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good afternoon everyone - A day spent doing nothing today. Quite nice really. Life seems to be full of having to do things I'd rather not and to get a day off seems a luxury. Trouble is that I feel I'm being lazy now.


It's like a bed, you can sleep on it.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Is it worth mentioning the portion size, price hike and changes to the proprietors before you decide on any course of action?



This is fair comment and I think we will do so. Portion size was erratic today. Four of us had beans on toast. Two had beans overflowing the toast as we would expect. Two were smaller, mine by 50% and I can't help but wonder if that was because I had poached egg as well.

We've identified the owner. A guy wandering around in a smart black polo neck and using his laptop at one of the tables. The lady who previously owned it would always be seen behind the counter or in the kitchen. Very different styles.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2019)

Well I bonked today. Well and truly bonked after 25 miles. Café stop was at 43!! 😭 Even after the café I couldn't get going. A very, very tough ride for me. Averaged 15mph over 60 miles and the last 35 were a battle of wills between the part of me that simply wanted to stop and the bit which knew I had to carry on.

Shower. Sleep. Tea. Much better now but jeeeez what a hard ride.😰😰


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2019)

I ate a cheese sandwich and snoozed off. Must've been spiked.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I ate a cheese sandwich and snoozed off. Must've been spiked.


I had some bread like that today.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Oct 2019)

Panic stations yesterday. I was about to change my ferry booking to Wednesday but for some unfathomable reason checked my car MOT certificate first to see when to book the next test. It was over a month out of date and a mainland trip in prospect. Down to the local garage who agreed to fit it in first thing in the morning. Back legal by 1100 and off at 1300. The advantage of keeping business local is that favours can be called in. Phew.


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2019)

I've had a brilliant idea. Next time England play New Zealand and they do the Haka the England team should watch patiently and then respond by breaking into a bout of violent Morris dancing,


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I've had a brilliant idea. Next time England play New Zealand and they do the Haka the England team should watch patiently and then respond by breaking into a bout of violent Morris dancing,
> 
> View attachment 491208


I actually think thats a great idea.


----------



## Mart44 (30 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> I've had a brilliant idea. Next time England play New Zealand and they do the Haka the England team should watch patiently and then respond by breaking into a bout of violent Morris dancing,



Yes, that'll put the frighteners on 'em.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Yes, that'll put the frighteners on 'em.


They come armed though!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VP3fZp4UM2E


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2019)

Ni night. I'm nackered.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Ni night. I'm nackered.


Sithi

Will you be dreaming tonight?


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2019)




----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2019)

Is there anybody there?

Knock once for Yes and twice for No.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2019)

Good morning. Wow it's dark here.


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2019)

Brekkie in bed has been taken once again.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2019)

screenman said:


> Brekkie in bed has been taken once again.


You're not in hospital?


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sithi
> 
> Will you be dreaming tonight?



I dream most nights. Usually about the same thing.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Wow it's dark here.



Yep was the same here at 6.00. Pitch black. It looks like we are going to get a beautiful day.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2019)

So Good Morning everyone. The sky suggests a beautiful day ahead and the forecast says much the same.

This afternoon we are going to a matinee performance of Light Falls at the Royal Exchange. I suspect we will eat out as well.

As soon as light level permits I will begin the morning's painting. Inside of cupboard is complete just the doors now. With luck the second coat will be done tomorrow.

Meanwhile I'm off to do some general household and cycle club admin.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2019)

Morning folks, car's in for MOT and service this morning, I've got the bike in the back and after I've dropped the car of at the garage I'm out for a bike ride.


----------



## Lee_M (31 Oct 2019)

Morning all. 

First bike ride for a month this morning, wish me luck.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2019)




----------



## Mart44 (31 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> They come armed though!
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VP3fZp4UM2E




That reminds me of Bob Blackman and his 'Mule Train' song (can be found on YouTube) 

Anyway, good morning everyone - I think I'll take a ride to the allotment this morning to spread some woodchip over the paths. Most of the afternoon will be spent at the hospital (Mrs Mart44's appointments).

Have a good day.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2019)

screenman said:


> Brekkie in bed has been taken once again.


I cant do that. Ive only ever done it when too ill to get up. I'm not knocking it, I just cant do it.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2019)

PaulSB said:


> So Good Morning everyone. The sky suggests a beautiful day ahead and the forecast says much the same.
> 
> This afternoon we are going to a matinee performance of Light Falls at the Royal Exchange. I suspect we will eat out as well.
> 
> ...


I am knackered just reading that


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2019)

Morning all.
WoW....I slept heavy last night. Watched Lpool Vs Arsenal while enjoying a drinkypoo (or two)......what an exciting end to end game that was.
Got up for a pee at 0700 and decided to stay up---now thinking that was not my best ever idea.
No golf today which is a shame as its a lovely day. I will, again, try to enjoy a forced chill day.
The old back is feeling better. I will know more when Ive been up a couple of hours but the signs are good.
Enjoy whatever you are doing folk.


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2019)

Morning all. 
The day has started well. Just read that that little s*** Bercow is finally going. 
It'll probably all be downhill from here.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> The day has started well. Just read that that little s*** Bercow is finally going.
> It'll probably all be downhill from here.


Funny how you can dislike someone without ever meeting them. He might be a nice guy (i doubt it but....).
I just cant stand his pompous arrogant attitude.
Apart from that hes ok


----------



## Paulus (31 Oct 2019)

Morning all, second mug of tea going down at the moment. It's cloudy here, but I will be out on the bike later on. MrsP is in and out most of the day so I will be able to get a pint or two in at lunchtime. This evening will be spent trying to keep the trick or treaters away, legalised begging I call it. It drives the dog wild with the door bell ringing every few minutes 🐕.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> The day has started well. Just read that that little s*** Bercow is finally going.
> It'll probably all be downhill from here.





Dave7 said:


> Funny how you can dislike someone without ever meeting them. He might be a nice guy (i doubt it but....).
> I just cant stand his pompous arrogant attitude.
> Apart from that hes ok




I can't stand the man and I don't know him . I just look at his face and want to punch it. I know illogical but there it is.


----------



## gavroche (31 Oct 2019)

Morning all. Sixty nine years ago at 6.30 am, I came into this world. Personally, I don't remember it but here I am, in a different country now but happy.


----------



## rustybolts (31 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Morning all. Sixty nine years ago at 6.30 am, I came into this world. Personally, I don't remember it but here I am, in a different country now but happy.


 Happy Birthday !! have a good one , you are just a few months older than me


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Morning all. Sixty nine years ago at 6.30 am, I came into this world. Personally, I don't remember it but here I am, in a different country now but happy.




Happy birthday.


----------



## Bill Gates (31 Oct 2019)

They've just found the body of a man in a ditch. It's got a sign on it which reads "Do or Die". No on


gavroche said:


> Morning all. Sixty nine years ago at 6.30 am, I came into this world. Personally, I don't remember it but here I am, in a different country now but happy.


Happy Birthday. Your're catching me up be careful.


----------



## Paulus (31 Oct 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Funny how you can dislike someone without ever meeting them. He might be a nice guy (i doubt it but....).
> I just cant stand his pompous arrogant attitude.
> Apart from that hes ok


I quite like his style. Especially keeping the idiot of a Prime Minister and his merry band is sycophants in check. How he got together with Sally though , the mind boggles.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't stand the man and I don't know him . I just look at his face and want to punch it. I know illogical but there it is.


It's when he shouts oooooorrrrrrrrrddddddddeeeeeeerrrrrrrr. I tell him to shut up! Lol. Sometimes watching Westminster, I think it's more like watching feckin kids in a nursery!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> It's when he shouts oooooorrrrrrrrrddddddddeeeeeeerrrrrrrr. I tell him to shut up! Lol. Sometimes watching Westminster, I think it's more like watching feckin kids in a nursery!


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2019)

Okay.......that's enough politics for this thread. 
I'm off to walk the dog on the beach and contemplate where to go for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Okay.......that's enough politics for this thread.
> I'm off to walk the dog on the beach and contemplate where to go for lunch.




Politics is through the door on the left.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Politics is through the door on the left.


.............and shut it behind you so they can't get back in!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> .............and shut it behind you so they can't get back in!


----------



## Mart44 (31 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Morning all. Sixty nine years ago at 6.30 am, I came into this world. Personally, I don't remember it but here I am, in a different country now but happy.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Morning all. Sixty nine years ago at 6.30 am, I came into this world. Personally, I don't remember it but here I am, in a different country now but happy.


Happy birthday to you
Squashed tomatoes and stew.

Just stay at 69 and you will live forever.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Morning all. Sixty nine years ago at 6.30 am, I came into this world. Personally, I don't remember it but here I am, in a different country now but happy.


Have a good one


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Morning all. Sixty nine years ago at 6.30 am, I came into this world. Personally, I don't remember it but here I am, in a different country now but happy.



Happy Birthday.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Morning all. Sixty nine years ago at 6.30 am, I came into this world. Personally, I don't remember it but here I am, in a different country now but happy.


Happy birthday. Hope you have enough cake to share with us!


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2019)

Happy Birthday @gavroche 🎂


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Morning all. Sixty nine years ago at 6.30 am, I came into this world. Personally, I don't remember it but here I am, in a different country now but happy.


Happy birthday matey.


----------



## dickyknees (31 Oct 2019)

Penblwydd Hapus. 


gavroche said:


> Morning all. Sixty nine years ago at 6.30 am, I came into this world. Personally, I don't remember it but here I am, in a different country now but happy.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2019)

Guess what.....


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Guess what.....


Sun is out here now. Last decent day before the rain returns and I am parcel waiting.


----------



## gavroche (31 Oct 2019)

Just back from a 16 miles birthday celebration ride.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2019)

56 miles in the autumn sun this morning, a bright chilly morning with a bit of a breeze. Having had a bit of an early start I had a bit of a meander on the way out,, over to Hockley Heath and Earlswood before turning through Lowsonford and on to Hatton Locks for my coffee stop, one of my usual routes back, through Lowsonford, past Packwood House and Baddesley Clinton, on to Balsall Common and into Coventry to pick up the car from the garage. Picked up the car, service and MOT pretty straight forward, they adjusted the hand brake, and gave me an advisory on the rear tyres on the MOT, so not too bad.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Just back from a 16 miles birthday celebration ride.



Well done, a lovely way to celebrate your birthday.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2019)

I managed 30 minutes on the turbo


----------



## Paulus (31 Oct 2019)

Good afternoon peeps, a nice little 20 mile bimble, stopping at the shops on the way back for few essentials at the shops. A few pints were imbibed at the Mitre with a couple of fellow retirees, and now a mug of tea and a sandwich.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2019)

It's still raining . I am watching Kingsman.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I managed 30 minutes on the turbo


I managed to stand up alnost straight.
Hopefully will join you** on the turbo this weekend.
**not literally of course1


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're not in hospital?



Nope, just have a cold.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2019)

Some thermal Y fronts will cure that.


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2019)

I spent the day playing with dents and I really enjoyed it, now it seems I found the cure for the common cold it is vodka and coke along with Lidl peanut brittle.


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2019)




----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2019)

screenman said:


> Nope, just have a cold.


Forget the Y-front cure, ice cream will get rid of the cold.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> 56 miles in the autumn sun this morning, a bright chilly morning with a bit of a breeze. Having had a bit of an early start I had a bit of a meander on the way out,, over to Hockley Heath and Earlswood before turning through Lowsonford and on to Hatton Locks for my coffee stop, one of my usual routes back, through Lowsonford, past Packwood House and Baddesley Clinton, on to Balsall Common and into Coventry* to pick up the car from the garage. Picked up the car, *service and MOT pretty straight forward, they adjusted the hand brake, and gave me an advisory on the rear tyres on the MOT, so not too bad.


How'd you fit the car on the bike?


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Forget the Y-front cure, ice cream will get rid of the cold.



Yep, tried that, maybe did not eat enough of it.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> Morning all. Sixty nine years ago at 6.30 am, I came into this world. Personally, I don't remember it but here I am, in a different country now but happy.


That'll be 604452 hours ago!!


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2019)

screenman said:


> Yep, tried that, maybe did not eat enough of it.


I'll assume you only had the one drink then. Going, but not yet gone.


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2019)

Queue, 4 silent letters, what is that all about. Funny the things you think about as you get older.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> How'd you fit the car on the bike?



I didn't, I put the bike in the car.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> I didn't, I put the bike in the car.


That's cheating.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## gavroche (31 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> That'll be 604452 hours ago!!


That means I need to live another 45 years to make it 1Million hours! Very unlikely.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> That means I need to live another 45 years to make it 1Million hours! Very unlikely.


You want to be 114.155 years old!


----------



## numbnuts (1 Nov 2019)

Morning


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2019)

It is raining, not something I wanted to happen today.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2019)

Raining here too, as per the forecast. 5 degrees though so feeling warmer at least. Should still be ok for a walk with the waterproofs.

If we have a few wet days, I should get stuck into doing some painting in the spare bedroom and keep myself usefully occupied!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

Morning. No idea what the weather is like as it is so dark here.

Seems quite a bit milder though.


----------



## Paulus (1 Nov 2019)

It's raining . It will be a damp and soggy walk with the dog today🐕.
No trick or treaters last night, the word must of gone round not to go to the grumpy old man at 134.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2019)




----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2019)

Good morning people, a damp start to the day, the washings been put on the clothes horse this morning.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2019)

It's always a damp start to the day in my Y fronts.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2019)

Morning all.
Yay! Its Fish Friday!🐟🍟


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> It's always a damp start to the day in my Y fronts.



Seems to be an all day thing for you


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2019)

Morning. It's damp and windy here but 10C. Bizarre. No riding today, not motivated for it.

Today I shall put the final coat on the cupboard doors. That just leaves one brick wall which needs a quick coat. That may not happen till Saturday but at least I can clean up.

Feeling quite motivated. I shall do housework. Not sure when this was last done but doesn't look recent. 😂 Then I will pop in to town to run some chores.

Club kit delivery is due today so hope that comes in time to take to town. It arrives in individual packages, labelled per member and I drop it in to the LBS for members to collect from there. I need to invite the owner to our Awards Night as well.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2019)

Off tomorrow for 9 nights at a site on the East side of Dartmoor for my birthday next week.
Well........I say off tomorrow, but they are forecasting 60mph winds and I don't really fancy towing in that.
Might put off going until Sunday and add an extra day on at the end.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off tomorrow for 9 nights at a site on the East side of Dartmoor for my birthday next week.
> Well........I say off tomorrow, but they are forecasting 60mph winds and I don't really fancy towing in that.
> Might put off going until Sunday and add an extra day on at the end.


60 mph!!! Really ??? That is windy


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 60 mph!!! Really ??? That is windy




But not as windy as Drago's Y fronts apparently.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

This morning should be interesting.
Mrs Ds aunty had a new microwave delivered yesterday (she lives in sheltered accomodation. Normally the scheme manager would sort it but guess what?? He has put his back out.
Mrs D has a long standing back problem, my back is still bad and the aunty is 94.
So me and Mrs D are going there to see what we can do between us
Anyone got a camera handy.....this could make us £250.


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> This morning should be interesting.
> Mrs Ds aunty had a new microwave delivered yesterday (she lives in sheltered accomodation. Normally the scheme manager would sort it but guess what?? He has put his back out.
> Mrs D has a long standing back problem, my back is still bad and the aunty is 94.
> So me and Mrs D are going there to see what we can do between us
> Anyone got a camera handy.....this could make us £250.



We all seem to have bad backs, mine been very uncomfortable the last couple of weeks, I might take it down the doctors again, and try and get it investigated this time, I've tried before and just been told to take pain killers.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> We all seem to have bad backs, mine been very uncomfortable the last couple of weeks, I might take it down the doctors again, and try and get it investigated this time, I've tried before and just been told to take pain killers.


Doctors aren't generally any use for that sort of issue.
Mine will put me on to the nhs physio but there is a 2 or 3 month waiting list.
I find it better to bite the bullet and go private.......but there are some pretty bad private ones out there


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Doctors aren't generally any use for that sort of issue.
> Mine will put me on to the nhs physio but there is a 2 or 3 month waiting list.
> I find it better to bite the bullet and go private.......but there are some pretty bad private ones out there



I don't have the funds to go private so I've just got to keep banging on the doctors door, physio is the same here, my Good Lady has been waiting months for an appointment.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

Touch wood I am in good health as our Dr's surgery is worse than useless. For the first time in 5 years i had to go for a routine check up. Appointment was booked a month before, got there and low and behold there is no record of it . Receptionist said I could see the nurse in half an hour. 1 1/2 hours later I am still waiting. Went to reception only to be told that once again there was no record of the receptionist requesting the nurse see me. How could that happen when I am bloody well sitting there. Finally go to see the nurse after a mammoth 2 hours of waiting.. Thank God I never have to go to the quacks for that check up ever again.

I will probably never have to go to the Dr's ever again thank God. They are all useless.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2019)

Did you all know this...........................

El jubilado is Spanish for...............

The retired!!!! Suddenly I would like to be Spanish. Great word.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Nov 2019)

I hate Yodel  stayed in all day yesterday waiting for them only to get this - Sorry we missed you. We've left you a calling card NO you bloody didn't, so now I don't know if they will delivery it today or not as there is no update  and I'm going away tomorrow so said parcel will stay on door step until I get home


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I hate Yodel  stayed in all day yesterday waiting for them only to get this - Sorry we missed you. We've left you a calling card NO you bloody didn't, so now I don't know if they will delivery it today or not as there is no update  and I'm going away tomorrow so said parcel will stay on door step until I get home




A like for not phoning them and swearing down the phone


----------



## Rocky (1 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I don't have the funds to go private so I've just got to keep banging on the doctors door, physio is the same here, my Good Lady has been waiting months for an appointment.


Sorry to hear about your back, Dave. I am suffering from bad sciatica myself due to a herniated disc pushing on the sciatic nerve. I did it three weeks ago unloading the dishwasher - there's a lesson for me!!

My GP said that it would take 3-4 weeks to get better, so I'm a bit behind the curve on that. She likened the disc to being full of 'crab meat' which has oozed out of one side and pressed on the nerve. She said that oozing crab meat 'will dry out' and the nerve will get better but time and rest is needed. A medical intervention might make things worse, apparently.

I'm struggling to walk. I can't lift my leg over my road bike to get on but I can ride my Brompton as I just step over its crossbar. I've been managing a daily 14 mile ride - not what I'm used to but it keeps away the frustration.

I do hope your back clears up soon.


----------



## Mart44 (1 Nov 2019)

Good morning - Damp and dismal here today. I just got back from a ride to the chemist (dropped a prescription off). A ride to see my brother this afternoon if the rain holds off.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 60 mph!!! Really ??? That is windy


They're saying 67mph now!


----------



## GM (1 Nov 2019)

Morning all. It seems to have flown by this week, feels like I've missed a couple of days 🤔 but thanks for reminding me it's Fish Friday, Waitrose here I come!


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2019)

Think I might put off towing to Dartmoor until Sunday - might be a bit calmer weather by then.


----------



## Paulus (1 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I hate Yodel  stayed in all day yesterday waiting for them only to get this - Sorry we missed you. We've left you a calling card NO you bloody didn't, so now I don't know if they will delivery it today or not as there is no update  and I'm going away tomorrow so said parcel will stay on door step until I get home


We've had a similar problem. What our case was that the delivery person wasn't actually a Yodel employee, but a contractor that had picked up the delivery. Then because they were running late, marked it as delivered and moved on. Took a few days of phone calls to get the Parcel delivered.


----------



## dickyknees (1 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Touch wood I am in good health as our Dr's surgery is worse than useless. For the first time in 5 years i had to go for a routine check up. Appointment was booked a month before, got there and low and behold there is no record of it . Receptionist said I could see the nurse in half an hour. 1 1/2 hours later I am still waiting. Went to reception only to be told that once again there was no record of the receptionist requesting the nurse see me. How could that happen when I am bloody well sitting there. Finally go to see the nurse after a mammoth 2 hours of waiting.. Thank God I never have to go to the quacks for that check up ever again.
> 
> I will probably never have to go to the Dr's ever again thank God. They are all useless.


You’re lucky. Our surgery is under the control of the local health board and only have GPS attending on Monday, Tuesday and Friday if you’re in luck.

I tried to make an appointment to see a GP for my terminally infected, extremely painful sinusitis only to be told there were no doctors in the surgery that day. 

My contact with a GP for a diagnosis was through a telephone consultation with a doctor 200 miles away in Cardiff!


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2019)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## dickyknees (1 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Cheerz me dearz!


Where’s the fish?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

dickyknees said:


> You’re lucky. Our surgery is under the control of the local health board and only have GPS attending on Monday, Tuesday and Friday if you’re in luck.
> 
> I tried to make an appointment to see a GP for my terminally infected, extremely painful sinusitis only to be told there were no doctors in the surgery that day.
> 
> My contact with a GP for a diagnosis was through a telephone consultation with a doctor 200 miles away in Cardiff!




Crikey. Our local surgery was closed down due to the incompetency of the Dr's running it and everyone was transferred to Mach where there is even more incompetency as some of the same Dr's have also moved to the Mach surgery. I fear before long Mach Dr's will close as well. So many people have complained that there are notices in the surgery saying that anyone who complains will be struck off the register. How nice is that. Free speech is well and truly dead in Mach NHS.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> They're saying 67mph now!
> View attachment 491418


WoW. Batten down the hatches. Nothing like that showing up on my area BBC forcast.


----------



## dickyknees (1 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Crikey. Our local surgery was closed down due to the incompetency of the Dr's running it and everyone was transferred to Mach where there is even more incompetency as some of the same Dr's have also moved to the Mach surgery. I fear before long Mach Dr's will close as well. So many people have complained that there are notices in the surgery saying that anyone who complains will be struck off the register. How nice is that. Free speech is well and truly dead in Mach NHS.


The doctors weren’t incompetent. 
Two GPs left, two retired and replacements cannot be found.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. It seems to have flown by this week, feels like I've missed a couple of days 🤔 but thanks for reminding me it's Fish Friday, Waitrose here I come!


We are cheating today. Fish fingers, chips, mushy peas, bread & butter. Couple of beers but not sure whats in the cupboard. I know I have McEwans and Kronenburg but may not have any 'ales' which is my drink of choice.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Where’s the fish?


Laters..........off to the Chippy in a mo.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 491425
> 
> 
> View attachment 491426
> ...


I will pass on that one thank you.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Crikey. Our local surgery was closed down due to the incompetency of the Dr's running it and everyone was transferred to Mach where there is even more incompetency as some of the same Dr's have also moved to the Mach surgery. I fear before long Mach Dr's will close as well. So many people have complained that there are notices in the surgery saying that anyone who complains will be struck off the register. How nice is that. Free speech is well and truly dead in Mach NHS.


A recent local case.
A woman complained about her surgery so they struck her off. She got it printed in the local Guardian. There was outrage. The surgery was forced to issue a letter of apology and reinstate her. PEOPLE POWER


----------



## Moodyman (1 Nov 2019)

Retirees...can I ask a question?

It was reported this week that the average person needs to put away £800 per month for their retirement planning to achieve the quality of retirement they expect.

Not interested in specifics, but generally, does your retirement reflect your expectation from say, when you were in your 40s and early 50s. Have you had to make cut backs or are you living better than when you were working?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

Moodyman said:


> Retirees...can I ask a question?
> 
> It was reported this week that the average person needs to put away £800 per month for their retirement planning to achieve the quality of retirement they expect.
> 
> Not interested in specifics, but generally, does your retirement reflect your expectation from say, when you were in your 40s and early 50s. Have you had to make cut backs or are you living better than when you were working?




I think you just tend to accept what you have and live within your means. You don't need as much money when your retired. It is surprising how much it costs to go to work.

I have a very small private pension and I have to wait for over 2 years before I retire officially and get my state pension. Even then I won't get the full amount as I took time off to have kids etc. However I will no doubt manage on whatever I get. If I have to cut down on certain things then I will.


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2019)

No new bloomers during your retirement then....


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> No new bloomers during your retirement then....


Me and Welshie go bloomer shopping twice a year. If I am feeling particularly flush we go to the Oxfam shop in Holyhead as they often have some that aren't too worn.


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2019)

Ah yes, I know the shop you mean...
.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

@Moodyman I imagine there are different situations for most of us old farts. As welshie hinted at.....you cut you cloth etc.
For a number of reasons I did not plan well and had a private pension paying only £3k per year. I was (i use the word) fortunate in that, towards the end, I took a chance with starting my own company. I was one of the few that succeeded so I retired early with a lump sum.
State pension is IMO quite good..... we get best part of £300 per week.....£15K a year tax free.
The kick up the ar*e is when you get older. A life on the dole, p*ssing it up the wall and you get free care. Look after your money, dare to own your house......those barstewards will do everything to take it all off you.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> Ah yes, I know the shop you mean...
> .
> View attachment 491444


Thats the one.
Last time we were there @dickyknees was in there buying used y fronts. They hadn't been washed btw.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> No new bloomers during your retirement then....






roadrash said:


> Ah yes, I know the shop you mean...
> .
> View attachment 491444




I will just have to make do and mend. Those bloomers look tickety boo. I would look proper posh in those. Might have to let them out a bit mind you.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Me and Welshie go bloomer shopping twice a year. If I am feeling particularly flush we go to the Oxfam shop in Holyhead as they often have some that aren't too worn.




I do look forward to those 2 days Dave. The bigger the better for you as they say.🌹


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats the one.
> Last time we were there @dickyknees was in there buying used y fronts. They hadn't been washed btw.



Is he a friend of drago's by any chance? Or does he buy Drago's cast offs?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I do look forward to those 2 days Dave. The bigger the better for you as they say.🌹


You have a lovely turn of phrase....it makes my heart flutter.
I like the one you just used "the bigger the better"......it gives me palpitations


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You have a lovely turn of phrase....it makes my heart flutter.
> I like the one you just used "the bigger the better"......it gives me palpitations




 saucy beast you.


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Moodyman I imagine there are different situations for most of us old farts. As welshie hinted at.....you cut you cloth etc.
> For a number of reasons I did not plan well and had a private pension paying only £3k per year. I was (i use the word) fortunate in that, towards the end, I took a chance with starting my own company. I was one of the few that succeeded so I retired early with a lump sum.
> State pension is IMO quite good..... we get best part of £300 per week.....£15K a year tax free.
> The kick up the ar*e is when you get older. A life on the dole, p*ssing it up the wall and you get free care. Look after your money, dare to own your house......those barstewards will do everything to take it all off you.



I get a state pension, plus a small private pension, and its topped up by pension credit, in total I get £800 a month, and I spend more now I'm retired than I did when I was working


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2019)

In three Counties, at the same moment in time, earlier today.





Never saw any snakes.


----------



## gavroche (1 Nov 2019)

Having your mortgage paid off and owning your own house is worth a few hundred pounds a month. For that reason, I can live comfortably on a thousand pound a month . My wife also has her own state pension too. If you know-how to budget your income, you don't need lots of money. I also work three days a week during school terms but that's my own choice, I don't rely on it to survive, I do it because retirement can be boring.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I get a state pension, plus a small private pension, and its topped up by pension credit, in total I get £800 a month, and I spend more now I'm retired than I did when I was working


I probably have also spent more since retiring......but thats because I can (i have a bit more cash and less outgoing). My spends now are on things I/we want eg my new bike and cycling holiday.
Have to say....Mrs Ds 'wants' are far less than mine AND she has no objection to anything I want to buy**.
**dont get me wrong, I dont throw money around and Mrs D is always saying I dont buy enough new clothes.


----------



## Moodyman (1 Nov 2019)

I guess the usual factors: kids grown up, mortgage-less (probably), no commuting costs (i.e. 1 less car), etc are offset by the costs of increased leisure time (travel, eating out) and possibly ill-health for some (retirement home).

It's just that we're constantly told we're not doing enough for retirement and I wonder how much of that comes from those with vested interests - Government wants to reduce the state pensions burden and pensions industry for its private/employer pension scheme incomes.

£800 per month contributions seems a little high.

As ballpark figure for aspirational income in retirement, the 'experts' reckon two thirds your take home pay when working should suffice.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2019)

I have to live in a caravan to subsidise my beer budget.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

Moodyman said:


> I guess the usual factors: kids grown up, mortgage-less (probably), no commuting costs (i.e. 1 less car), etc are offset by the costs of increased leisure time (travel, eating out) and possibly ill-health for some (retirement home).
> 
> It's just that we're constantly told we're not doing enough for retirement and I wonder how much of that comes from those with vested interests - Government wants to reduce the state pensions burden and pensions industry for its private/employer pension scheme incomes.
> 
> ...


Which is fine if you can afford that. However a hell of lot of people can't. They struggle to keep a roof over they're heads let alone have money to put aside every month for when they retire. I'm sure those same people live on another planet to most of us.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2019)

I enjoying a very large coke float with added vodka, according to nurse it will help my sore throat.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2019)

I'm stuffed full of half price Dominoes pizza.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm stuffed full of half price Dominoes pizza.


You been skip diving again?


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2019)

Moodyman said:


> I guess the usual factors: kids grown up, mortgage-less (probably), no commuting costs (i.e. 1 less car), etc are offset by the costs of increased leisure time (travel, eating out) and possibly ill-health for some (retirement home).
> 
> It's just that we're constantly told we're not doing enough for retirement and I wonder how much of that comes from those with vested interests - Government wants to reduce the state pensions burden and pensions industry for its private/employer pension scheme incomes.
> 
> ...



In the last few years I was working I was earning about £1200 a month, I never in my working life earned a large monthly income, £800 a month for a pension was always unatainable.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2019)

Across my working life I averaged over 450 sovs a month on pension co contributions, plus I bought an extra years entitlement. None of its blooming cheap, but I'venever wasted money on cruises, German cars on PCP, or £1100 iPhones.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

I can hear fireworks in the distance


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I can hear fireworks in the distance


We always say that dont we


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2019)

That's not fireworks. It's me lighting my farts.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We always say that dont we




We do Indeed. 



Drago said:


> That's not fireworks. It's me lighting my farts.




You just have to ruin the moment dont you.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Across my working life I averaged over 450 sovs a month on pension co contributions, plus I bought an extra years entitlement. None of its blooming cheap, but I'venever wasted money on cruises, German cars on PCP, or £1100 iPhones.


For some strange reason, I found that I no longer needed to work after my exfil from Colombia ........


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 491425
> 
> 
> View attachment 491426
> ...


First one's a fake. 1856 indeed!!
1851


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I can hear fireworks in the distance



We planned to go to the local council fireworks display. Then it started raining....................we had a G&T instead.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We planned to go to the local council fireworks display. Then it started raining....................we had a G&T instead.


Any "pretty" arial explosions?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

The fireworks didn't last long. Thank God.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any "pretty" arial explosions?


Best read up on this.....
http://www.hse.gov.uk/printing/fire-explosion.htm


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Best read up on this.....
> http://www.hse.gov.uk/printing/fire-explosion.htm


PaulSB is on G&T's though.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yRw4ZRqmxOc


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2019)

Moodyman said:


> I guess the usual factors: kids grown up, mortgage-less (probably), no commuting costs (i.e. 1 less car), etc are offset by the costs of increased leisure time (travel, eating out) and possibly ill-health for some (retirement home).
> 
> It's just that we're constantly told we're not doing enough for retirement and I wonder how much of that comes from those with vested interests - Government wants to reduce the state pensions burden and pensions industry for its private/employer pension scheme incomes.
> 
> ...



You're asking a very big question. I'll give you what I know in a minute. I agree your first three points but dispute the "one less car." I would argue if a household has been used to two cars dropping to one is difficult. My wife retired before me. I had a company car for 40+ years. When I retired I argued long and hard we only needed one car. My wife said this is fine as long as I remembered it is her car, which it is. I lasted six weeks of only being able to drive or go anywhere when my wife wasn't using her car. After being retired three months I bought a car from my lump sum.

"Increased costs of leisure time" is a myth. Retirement does not have to be expensive. Walking and cycling are cheap as are numerous other activities. Sure if one wants to spend retirement eating and drinking it will prove expensive but there is no need for this. I think you have an impression gained from wealthy, probably southern, retirees and TV ads for cruises. Most of us don't do this.

The £800 figure is one I've never heard before and I think is astonishingly high. There is a rule of thumb for the amount one should save - subtract one's age from the state pension age and divide the answer by two. I think the state pension age is 66. So for a thirty year old the percentage of salary to save is this 66-30 = 36/2 = 18. A 30 year old should save 18% of salary for the rest of his/her working life. If your £800 is correct this means the 30 year old is earning +/- £4500 per month - £53,000pa. Highly unlikely. Clearly the size of pension this creates is entirely dependent on the individual's earnings.

I've read a report recently which argues a private pension fund of £250,000 on top of the state pension is needed for a comfortable retirement. I've no idea what standard of living this assumes people need.

I'm not willing to discuss my personal finances other than in percentages. When I retired, my wife retired two years earlier, our household income dropped to 40% of that which we enjoyed when we both worked. Our income is my wife's small NHS pension and my smaller private pension. I will get my state pension in May 2020 and my wife hers in 2022. When I get my state pension we will be up to 50% of our working income and 60% when my wife gets hers. I would not suggest living off 40% of one's previous income is easy, it requires discipline and taking advantage of every saving available. However I do know our standard of living has not reduced and that we do make significant savings just by having more time available to shop carefully, spend time finding the best deals for insurance etc.

Our house runs off our income. That is the agreement we made. If we want to go on holiday, other than a B&B for a few days, this comes out of our savings. We literally have a book in which we note the weekly budget of, for example, £100. Everything spent is noted. If we only spend £80 then we have an extra £20 the following week. If we spend £120 then the following week we have to reduce spending by £20. I know to the nearest £1 the cost of each annual bill for insurance, MOT, Christmas, spectacles etc. and we save one twelfth of our income every month so when those bills come round we have the cash available to pay them.

Answering your question is impossible for an ordinary person like me. I'll offer the two pieces of advice I've given my sons. Find a decent financial adviser and discuss what one wants to achieve and by when. Secondly do not look at your Mum and I and think you will be able to do the same. If you want to retire at 60 start saving now as the state will not look after you in 30 years time.

I come from a golden generation. We had everything. Free education, work, affordable housing, etc. etc. That no longer exists. People have to look after themselves today.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> PaulSB is on G&T's though.
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yRw4ZRqmxOc




Only one...............BIG one


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> You're asking a very big question. I'll give you what I know in a minute. I agree your first three points but dispute the "one less car." I would argue if a household has been used to two cars dropping to one is difficult. My wife retired before me. I had a company car for 40+ years. When I retired I argued long and hard we only needed one car. My wife said this is fine as long as I remembered it is her car, which it is. I lasted six weeks of only being able to drive or go anywhere when my wife wasn't using her car. After being retired three months I bought a car from my lump sum.
> 
> "Increased costs of leisure time" is a myth. Retirement does not have to be expensive. Walking and cycling are cheap as are numerous other activities. Sure if one wants to spend retirement eating and drinking it will prove expensive but there is no need for this. I think you have an impression gained from wealthy, probably southern, retirees and TV ads for cruises. Most of us don't do this.
> 
> ...


Ready for bed after reading that
Only one question.........
You refer to your wifes "small NHS pension". I thought NHS pensions were generous??


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

It's not strictly true Paul that we had everything and today they have to do it all on their own. We had the 3 day week,
We had 15 per cent Interest rates that left many with negative equity which resulted in thousands just walking away from a home that was worth half what they paid for it. People were left traumatized by the experience. Marriages ended, and kids were effected some people never recovered from the experience. 

We didnt have childcare help, nor did we have family credit, working tax credit, child credit. People these days have a lot more help financially than we ever had. We were hung out to dry so to speak.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2019)

Whereas I've got 2 cars and can't be bothered to drive either of them  I despise driving, gain no pleasure whatsoever from it, and more and more recently have found myself getting on the bus rather than behind the wheel. I look set to have driven under 1200 miles this year, and it'll be under 1000 next year if the trend continues.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Whereas I've got 2 cars and can't be bothered to drive either of them  I despise driving, gain no pleasure whatsoever from it, and more and more recently have found myself getting on the bus rather than behind the wheel. I look set to have driven under 1200 miles this year, and it'll be under 1000 next year if the trend continues.




I don't mind driving.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't mind driving...


To the bloomer shop.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

Good morning. Am I first to post today? Woooohooooo. Dark, and wet here and no not just like Drago's Y fronts.


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2019)

Morning all, I am fed up with having this cold, which is now a sore throat as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, I am fed up with having this cold, which is now a sore throat as well.




I had that a couple of weeks ago. Luckily it only lasted a few days for me.


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2019)

PaulSB, only a 10% increase when your wife gets her pension? Will she not get the £140 a week or whatever it is now.


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I had that a couple of weeks ago. Luckily it only lasted a few days for me.



This is day 5, I am hoping for not much longer.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> This is day 5, I am hoping for not much longer.


Fingers crossed


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Whereas I've got 2 cars and can't be bothered to drive either of them  I despise driving, gain no pleasure whatsoever from it, and more and more recently have found myself getting on the bus rather than behind the wheel. I look set to have driven under 1200 miles this year, and it'll be under 1000 next year if the trend continues.


I dont really "despise" driving but the pleasure I used to get is well gone. Its just a chore now. Back in the day I would regularly drive 200 miles to London, do a days work then drive back in the evening. Nowadays, like you I probably do less than 1,000 a year.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ready for bed after reading that
> Only one question.........
> You refer to your wifes "small NHS pension". I thought NHS pensions were generous??


Yes the NHS pension is generous, one of the best around. I've met a number of pension sales people who have each basically said "if that's what your wife has, I can't beat it."

There is though a difference between generous and large. The benefits are good but like every pension the size depends on how much one pays in. A big difference between a consultant's and a midwife's salary.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't mind driving.


But you are probably not in constant traffic jams. If I have to leave home between 0800 and 0850 it can literally take 10-15 minutes to do the first 500 yards because of school traffic........and I live well away from the town.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But you are probably not in constant traffic jams. If I have to leave home between 0800 and 0850 it can literally take 10 minutes to do the first 500 yards because of school traffic........and I live well away from the town.




Very true. There isn't a whole lot of traffic round here. No traffic jams thousands of peole or lots of schools, shops etc. It's quite a pleasure to drive round here and the scenery helps as well


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yes the NHS pension is generous, one of the best around. I've met a number of pension sales people who have each basically said "if that's what your wife has, I can't beat it."
> 
> There is though a difference between generous and large. The benefits are good but like every pension the size depends on how much one pays in. A big difference between a consultant's and a midwife's salary.


True. My Bro had a fairly senior job in the NHS 'I.T. I have an idea what he earned and I think his pension is 2/3rds.......very nice.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2019)

Morning all. 
Blowing a hoolie here. We're postponing our trip to Dartmoor until tomorrow. I really don't fancy towing in 50+mph winds.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yes the NHS pension is generous, one of the best around. I've met a number of pension sales people who have each basically said "if that's what your wife has, I can't beat it."
> 
> There is though a difference between generous and large. The benefits are good but like every pension the size depends on how much one pays in. A big difference between a consultant's and a midwife's salary.


Mrs D is a consultant.
I have to consult her before I do anything


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's not strictly true Paul that we had everything and today they have to do it all on their own. We had the 3 day week,
> We had 15 per cent Interest rates that left many with negative equity which resulted in thousands just walking away from a home that was worth half what they paid for it. People were left traumatized by the experience. Marriages ended, and kids were effected some people never recovered from the experience.
> 
> We didnt have childcare help, nor did we have family credit, working tax credit, child credit. People these days have a lot more help financially than we ever had. We were hung out to dry so to speak.



Those things are certainly true. I well remember the panic every time the mortgage rate fluctuated. I'm not sure the 15% interest rates contributed to negative equity, I thought those things happened some time apart? It doesn't matter though I get your point.

I've no issue at all with the state support you highlight and it is help we didn't have. However I'm not sure it's enough to solve a couple of fundamentals. Childcare is, as I understand, still hugely expensive compared to our day?

Both my kids pay more in rent than a mortgage would cost. The trouble is they simply cannot save enough to get a deposit. They have student loans to repay, pensions to fund, less secure employment. I feel there are three huge benefits our generation enjoyed, free education, relatively good job prospects and affordable housing. Relatively it was a lot of money but our first house was £15k and the one we live in now £23k. Basically one opened a building society account, saved and got a mortgage.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

Good morning all
Blue sky and hardly any wind here.
No idea what the day holds. We were supposed to visit my Bro and his wife on the Wirral but I had to duck out. My back took a real turn for the worse yesterday afternoon.......I struggled just to stand up.
Then, suddenly, yesterday evening I felt the pain drifting away, it was a lovely feeling. This morning, so far, its feeling good. Here's hoping


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> PaulSB, only a 10% increase when your wife gets her pension? Will she not get the £140 a week or whatever it is now.



No my wife doesn't automatically get the full state pension. Her pension age is 66. Mrs P retired at 60 and although she has a full contributions record, to that age, she will make no further contributions through work. She's one of the women badly impacted by equalising pension age. I guess @welsh dragon will have something to say about that!!

For those who don't know it's possible to "buy" a full state pension by paying the extra contributions. In Mrs P's case if she pays £3600 to "buy" another five years contributions her weekly pension increases by £30/week. It's a complete no brainer as after 2.5 years the extra £30 pays off the original £3600 and from then on it's a profit. One can "buy" one year at a time up to two years after reaching pension age in my wife's case.

It's not a ten per cent increase. Adding the her state pension means our income will move from 50% to 60% of our working income.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2019)

Enough of this stuff. A beautiful day here. A final bit of painting to do. Pop the cupboard doors back on and we can put all the stuff that's been stacked up round the house back in the porch. 

Rovers v Sheffield Wednesday. Another afternoon of misery watching the less than mighty Rovers.

Friends coming for tea - butcher"s sausages, celeriac mash, kale and onion gravy. Then we will play canasta.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Those things are certainly true. I well remember the panic every time the mortgage rate fluctuated. I'm not sure the 15% interest rates contributed to negative equity, I thought those things happened some time apart? It doesn't matter though I get your point.
> 
> I've no issue at all with the state support you highlight and it is help we didn't have. However I'm not sure it's enough to solve a couple of fundamentals. Childcare is, as I understand, still hugely expensive compared to our day?
> 
> Both my kids pay more in rent than a mortgage would cost. The trouble is they simply cannot save enough to get a deposit. They have student loans to repay, pensions to fund, less secure employment. I feel there are three huge benefits our generation enjoyed, free education, relatively good job prospects and affordable housing. Relatively it was a lot of money but our first house was £15k and the one we live in now £23k. Basically one opened a building society account, saved and got a mortgage.


Taking on board the valid points welshie makes (i well remember the worry of 15% interest on our mortgage) I consider we were brought up in a golden era. 
We missed both wars.
We had so much employment you could walk out of one job and into another.
We had the NHS
Crime was low (compared to today)
BTW.......when we married my wages were very poor, just £15 per week delivering co-op bread. BUT our first house only cost £650.00......2 up 2 down, no bathroom and a bog down the yard.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Taking on board the valid points welshie makes (i well remember the worry of 15% interest on our mortgage) I consider we were brought up in a golden era.
> We missed both wars.
> We had so much employment you could walk out of one job and into another.
> We had the NHS
> ...



Yes I remember our first house an edwardian two up two down, with a down stairs toilet just off the kitchen in an extension, £10500, £500 deposit and £140 a month, at the time I was earning £50 a week.


----------



## Bill Gates (2 Nov 2019)

It is extremely windy here. A bit dodgy to be out riding this morning


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> No my wife doesn't automatically get the full state pension. Her pension age is 66. Mrs P retired at 60 and although she has a full contributions record, to that age, she will make no further contributions through work. She's one of the women badly impacted by equalising pension age. I guess @welsh dragon will have something to say about that!!
> 
> For those who don't know it's possible to "buy" a full state pension by paying the extra contributions. In Mrs P's case if she pays £3600 to "buy" another five years contributions her weekly pension increases by £30/week. It's a complete no brainer as after 2.5 years the extra £30 pays off the original £3600 and from then on it's a profit. One can "buy" one year at a time up to two years after reaching pension age in my wife's case.
> 
> It's not a ten per cent increase. Adding the her state pension means our income will move from 50% to 60% of our working income.




I am one of the women who was impacted by he change in pension age for women as well. It is what it is I suppose.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am one of the women who was impacted by he change in pension age for women as well. It is what it is I suppose.



Yep, it is what it is. Doesn't stop it being grossly unfair on women caught in the trap. Quite what the alternative is I don't know. The articles I've read suggest the impact for some women is very significant.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2019)

So good old Tesco. Pay £7.99/month for Clubcard Premium and get a 10% discount on two shops of £200 per month. The list of exclusions is long. Smacks of desperation to me. Starts November 8th.

I reckon my weekly Aldi trip saves far more than that. The satisfaction of paying +/-£40 most of what we need always makes me smile.


----------



## GM (2 Nov 2019)

Morning all. Looks like we're in for a wet day here in the capital, so we might go to the cinema later, I want to see that new Ken Loach film, Sorry we missed you.


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, it is what it is. Doesn't stop it being grossly unfair on women caught in the trap. Quite what the alternative is I don't know. The articles I've read suggest the impact for some women is very significant.


Unfortunately the government of the day took on board the arguments made to get parity with mens and women's pensions. At one fell swoop they caned women by not bringing in the changes gradually, but in one hit, also raising the age for men to 66. MrsP has been stung like many tens of thousands of women around the country. 
My daughter and son now just into their 30's will have to wait until they are 68 for their state pension, should it still exist by then.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Yes I remember our first house an edwardian two up two down, with a down stairs toilet just off the kitchen in an extension, £10500, £500 deposit and £140 a month, at the time I was earning £50 a week.


Blinkin eck.....you was rich


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

Bill Gates said:


> It is extremely windy here. A bit dodgy to be out riding this morning


Very little wind forcast for us but 90%chance of rain all day........and most of the next week.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Then we will play canasta.


Isn't it a bit windy for that?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

Out first house was a semi detached corner house at a cost of £7,400. The mortgage payments were £64.00 per month. My God we struggled to pay it and look after 2 children as well especially as I wasn't working.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

And the game is starting. Woòoohoooo


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am one of the women who was impacted by he change in pension age for women as well. It is what it is I suppose.


Mrs D got hers aged 60. Like you she took time out to bring up the kids so wasn't entitled to the full wack. We opted to pay (i think) £3K to take it up to 90%......no brainer.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Looks like we're in for a wet day here in the capital, so we might go to the cinema later, I want to see that new Ken Loach film, Sorry we missed you.


Ahh thats nice. We missed you as well


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Out first house was a semi detached corner house at a cost of £7,400. The mortgage payments were £64.00 per month. My God we struggled to pay it and look after 2 children as well especially as I wasn't working.


Mrs D took a job working for a coal distribution company.
It was me that recommended her and I arranged the interview (as I knew the boss).
It was hard work for her, delivering CWT bags of coal but I helped out by putting newspapers out for her to put her dirty boots on when she got home.
I also poured my own beer if she fell asleep in the hallway.
I like to think she appreciated those little touches.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D took a job working for a coal distribution company.
> It was me that recommended her and I arranged the interview (as I knew the boss).
> It was hard work for her, delivering CWT bags of coal but I helped out by putting newspapers out for her to put her dirty boots on when she got home.
> I also poured my own beer if she fell asleep in the hallway.
> I like to think she appreciated those little touches.




 you are such a romantic soul


----------



## Mart44 (2 Nov 2019)

Good morning - It's pouring down and blowing a gale this morning. It looks like a day indoors for me, apart from having to go along the road to pick up a prescription. I don't _think_ I'll be riding my bike there and back though.


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2019)

Well, daughter number 3 has got herself qualified as an accountant at age 22. For a change she followed my advice, stopped going out, did not upgrade to a new phone at 60 quid a month, did not take another car out on PCP, and lo! Despite having to pay rent she still managed to then save enough in else than 2 years for a deposit, legal fees, and a bit left over.

It is hard for youngsters these days, but it has never been easy for preceeding generations. The difference is now that there is so much that they spend their money on now that young adults of 30 years ago never had, and a fair proportion of those complaining how they'll never own a house still have a car on PCP, a phone on a contract, eat fast food, and take foreign holidays with their mates. If that's their priority then fine, but don't then bend my ear when the cash potis scraped bare and you want a house deposit.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Blinkin eck.....you was rich



That was 1982, and the lads building the cars were on about twice I was, but were regularly out on strike so didn't always get the full advantage from the high wages.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D got hers aged 60. Like you she took time out to ring up the kids so wasn't entitled to the full wack. We opted to pay (i think) £3K to take it up to 90%......no brainer.



My good lady has raised two families and done very little full time work, she gets about 30% of a state pension.


----------



## gavroche (2 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Whereas I've got 2 cars and can't be bothered to drive either of them  I despise driving, gain no pleasure whatsoever from it, and more and more recently have found myself getting on the bus rather than behind the wheel. I look set to have driven under 1200 miles this year, and it'll be under 1000 next year if the trend continues.


If you only drive 1000 miles a year, it is a waste of a car then. Why don't you sell it and just share the one with your wife? We have two cars and we drive both of them regularly so having just one car in our case is not an option. 
My wife is 74 now and reckons her driving days are coming to an end so when she decides to pack it in then we will sell her car.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

gavroche said:


> If you only drive 1000 miles a year, it is a waste of a car then. Why don't you sell it


To be fair you are not in his situation so cant judge.
We have 2 cars.
I play golf Wednesday and Thursday so 'need' a car for that. Mrs D cares for her aunty (she is in sheltered accomodation) so 'needs' a car for that.
We were so close to selling one a couple of months ago. My car was packed for golf and we got a call to say her aunty had fallen so Mrs D had to rush off.
We decided to give it another 12 months and reassess things.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

We have 1 car. I'm the only one who drives it. I do about 3000 miles a year, but I can't do without a car as the bus service is almost non existant.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D got hers aged 60. Like you she took time out to ring up the kids so wasn't entitled to the full wack. We opted to pay (i think) £3K to take it up to 90%......no brainer.



Did they answer or straight to voicemail??? 😉🤔


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We have 1 car. I'm the only one who drives it. I do about 3000 miles a year, but I can't do without a car as the bus service is almost non existant.


Horseback?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Did they answer or straight to voicemail??? 😉🤔


Yes, I noticed that. Its the bl**dy Samsung keyboard that keeps missing letters out.
Ive edited it now


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Horseback?




My bloomers would flap about in the wind too much and cause to much drag for the poor horse.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My bloomers would flap about in the wind too much and cause to much drag for the poor horse.


Sorry, I didnt think that through properly.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry, I didnt think that through properly.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2019)

My parcel again - according to Yodel it came on the 29th October and was signed for, so I checked their website for tracking details Heathrow Airport OK, Newton Abbot.....that's 120 miles west of me, Oh dear......turns out the company put the wrong address on my parcel, I suppose when you buy from China you should expect for things to go Wong


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2019)

I've had enough of all this worrying financial talk!
I'm off on holiday again tomorrow to get away from it all.........


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2019)

Just read Springsteen is touring Europe in 2020. We will be there.

Excited already!!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> I've had enough of all this worrying financial talk!
> I'm off on holiday again tomorrow to get away from it all.........


Well......enjoy it.
Just take it easy on the local ales and fish n chips


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just read Springsteen is touring Europe in 2020. We will be there.
> 
> Excited already!!


I am partial to a bit of Springsteen. Its my go to cd when forced to use the exercise bike.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

My day is getting better.
My back has dramatically improved.
Man Utd are getting beaten by Bournmouth.
And.....
I found a place selling bloomers in XXL size which is welshies christmas present sorted.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My day is getting better.
> My back has dramatically improved.
> Man Utd are getting beaten by Bournmouth.
> And.....
> I found a place selling bloomers in XXL size which is welshies christmas present sorted.




🌹


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am partial to a bit of Springsteen. Its my go to cd when forced to use the exercise bike.


We haven't missed a European tour in 40 years. We know this will be the last and don't care where we have to go!


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well......enjoy it.
> Just take it easy on the local ales and fish n chips


Yes Dad.


----------



## GM (2 Nov 2019)

Back from the cinema now, wow that was a hard hitting film 
Gona give the Internet a good go for flights


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yes Dad.


Dont get lippy or you wont be going anywhere my lad.


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2019)

@Dave7 …...dad .....DAD ….is that you


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Dave7 …...dad .....DAD ….is that you


I'm warning you lad


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2019)

feck off with the explosives, surely they aren't fireworks , both cats fekin shitting themselves , they have hid under bed so ive put radio on loud to try drown out the fekin b@stard noise


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Blinkin eck.....you was rich



First home we had had an inside toilet, shared with 9 other families no bath as somebody had put a hammer through it. The second place a top floor in a 3 story, well that had a toilet on the middle floor and you had to go through the middle floor flat to get to it, no bath again. Still both were better than living with the woman who made us homeless late one November night with a two month old baby. It was tough but 45 years later we are still in love so it did us no real harm


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2019)

Pam also missed the pension at 60.


----------



## GM (2 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> feck off with the explosives, surely they aren't fireworks , both cats fekin shitting themselves , they have hid under bed so ive put radio on loud to try drown out the fekin b@stard noise




Our poor dog Alan is hiding round the back of the sofa shivering, there's a big display going on at the back of our house.... Crap display BTW


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

Can you hear that?............absolute silence here. Not a sound. Not even a mouse. Ahhhh bliss.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Can you hear that?............absolute silence here. Not a sound. Not even a mouse. Ahhhh bliss.


You're 52 days early!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're 52 days early!




I know. It's scary how close Christmas is getting


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Can you hear that?............absolute silence here. Not a sound. Not even a mouse. Ahhhh bliss.


Same here.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Same here.


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Can you hear that?............absolute silence here. Not a sound. Not even a mouse. Ahhhh bliss.



Its been sounding like a war zone round here, we had a major display not far from us last night and random fireworks going off tonight.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Its been sounding like a war zone round here, we had a major display not far from us last night and random fireworks going off tonight.


I'm near West Bank, so the noise isn't a problem. Just the underage idiots throwing the things willy nilly at passing traffic. 

A disadvantage to living on the edge of town. They're into open country within minutes, requiring more police than we have to search. Or the force helicopter, which has more important matters to deal with.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2019)

bloody  here


----------



## screenman (3 Nov 2019)

Morning all off out to Ikea today for brekkie.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2019)

Morning folks. Misty and damp here. Quite yucky in fact


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Nov 2019)

Dilemma. Currently quite bright, but distinctly chilly. How long dare I wait for it to warm up before risking the next wave of rain bearing clouds sweeping in and spoiling my chance of a ride?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Dilemma. Currently quite bright, but distinctly chilly. How long dare I wait for it to warm up before risking the next wave of rain bearing clouds sweeping in and spoiling my chance of a ride?




Just relax and have another cup of tea. It's bound to start raining in the meantime. Problem solved. Your welcome.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2019)

Morning all. 
Hitching up at 10.00hrs and nipping down to Dartmoor.
Should be set up in time for Sunday lunch in the Royal Oak.👍


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just relax and have another cup of tea. It's bound to start raining in the meantime. Problem solved. Your welcome.


👍Kettle's on. Anyone else?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> 👍Kettle's on. Anyone else?




Coffee for me


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Coffee for me


Milk? Sugar?


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2019)

Tea for me, milk and no sugar, ta.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> 👍Kettle's on. Anyone else?



 morning folks, black tea for me please, no sugar.


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Milk? Sugar?




Def both. 1 sugar


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Tea for me, milk and no sugar, ta.





dave r said:


> morning folks, black tea for me please, no sugar.





welsh dragon said:


> Def both. 1 sugar


Done. DHL will be round shortly.
Now, gotta dash


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Done. DHL will be round shortly.
> Now, gotta dash
> View attachment 491602



Thank you!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2019)

I did in fact just make a cup of coffee


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Nov 2019)

@welsh dragon I shall endeavour to be swifter in the future.

When the DHL driver turns up, ask him/her to 'return to sender.'


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all off out to Ikea today for brekkie.


Sunday morning in Ikea.....my idea of hell.
Enjoy your breckie though


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> 👍Kettle's on. Anyone else?


Any chance you could nip round here with a coffee. A slug of brandy in it would be much appreciated. Medicinal dont you know


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all off out to *Ikea *today for brekkie.


They moved onto flatpack, self assemble meals?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> 👍Kettle's on. Anyone else?



Can you do some porridge as well?


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2019)

I went to IKEA once...........around 1990.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all off out to Ikea today for brekkie.



Sunday morning in IKEA? Aaaaahghhhhh! You're retired, there are six other days to chose from - if you must go to IKEA


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> I went to IKEA once...........around 1990.


Never saw you, on my only visit there.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2019)

Good day and I think it will. The mist has risen and the sun is appearing.

I've had to sacrifice my ride to deal with an unexpected item in the porch area. Two cupboard doors I thought finished need a light sand and another coat. Hopefully I can get on the allotment as well.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

Morning all. Quite foggy here abouts. Damp, dreary and dismal.
I dont want to speak too soon but my back was much better yesterday afternoon. I am hoping this signals the end of this one.... its been the worst one for a few years.
I am still resting today, I wont risk a ride yet.
Breckie will be fresh fruit and yogurt. Mrs D is nipping out later** and I will prepare the roast dinner which is leg of lamb in Rosemary (Classic....thats a herb, not a person, before you ask)
**we have a friend who is aged 99. We have known her and her family for 40 years and Mrs D keeps in touch. She has a good sense of humour, quite religious but can swear better than me


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> I went to IKEA once...........around 1990.


I don't think i have ever been what do they sell


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Never saw you, on my only visit there.


May be a different Ikea?? People travel miles to visit the Warrington one. I travel miles to avoid it........although I admit the meatballs are tasty (or were 5 years ago when I went)


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I don't think i have ever been what do they sell


Meatballs.......if I remember correctly.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I don't think i have ever been what do they sell




Crap


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I don't think i have ever been what do they sell


Meatballs.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Meatballs.


Ahh @Dirk beat me to it.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I don't think i have ever been what do they sell


We've had some good stuff from IKEA over the years........I just hate going. I let Mrs P go alone even though it would be cheaper - and argumentative - if I went as well!! 😂


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Crap


😂😂😂


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Can you do some porridge as well?


Why? Is Mo joining us?


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Quite foggy here abouts. Damp, dreary and dismal.
> I dont want to speak too soon but my back was much better yesterday afternoon. I am hoping this signals the end of this one.... its been the worst one for a few years.
> I am still resting today, I wont risk a ride yet.
> Breckie will be fresh fruit and yogurt. Mrs D is nipping out later** and I will prepare the roast dinner which is leg of lamb in *Rosemary* (Classic....thats a herb, not a person, before you ask)
> **we have a friend who is aged 99. We have known her and her family for 40 years and Mrs D keeps in touch. She has a good sense of humour, quite religious but can swear better than me


I present Rosemary and Thyme


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> I went to IKEA once...........around 1990.



I went to Ikea once, many years ago, to do with work, I haven't been back since and have no intention of repeating the experience.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why? Is Mo joining us?



Not if she gets my porridge......


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Meatballs.......if I remember correctly.


Ah I don't do meatballs


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Crap


And I can make my own crap


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> And I can make my own crap


----------



## Mart44 (3 Nov 2019)

Good morning - It's sunny this morning and according to Ventusky (a weather map with a timeline), it looks as if the south might miss any significant rain.

https://www.ventusky.com/

I've got nothing to do today, which should be quite nice. I might watch a film later.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I went to Ikea once, many years ago, to do with work, I haven't been back since and have no intention of repeating the experience.


Did your boss not like you then, sending you there?


----------



## GM (3 Nov 2019)

Morning all. All this talk about IKEA  has made me hide under the blankets, see you at lunchtime!


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Did your boss not like you then, sending you there?



I was the Labourer/driver in a small engineering company, they were doing a special presentation to an important client, had a buffet laid on, and needed crockery and cutlery which I got sent for, I also got sent to pick up the buffet.


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2019)

Cool, Jethro Tull are touring next autumn. Credit card on stand by.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Cool, Jethro Tull are touring next autumn. Credit card on stand by.


Blimey.....they will be on zimmer frames


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2019)

Anderson still leaps about the stage like a deranged mental patient.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2019)

I have just cleaned the kitchen. Mr WD is yacking to a neighbour.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2019)

My goodness. The temperature has dropped and it looks like the heavens are about to open up.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Anderson still leaps about the stage like a deranged mental patient.


A very talented musician.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My goodness. The temperature has dropped and it looks like the heavens are about to open up.


Its lovely here (looking out of the window anyway).


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just cleaned the kitchen. Mr WD is yacking to a neighbour.


If you were my woman you would have servants and at least one maid.
AND an unlimited supply of new bloomers (well, slightly used maybe).


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If you were my woman you would have servants and at least one maid.
> AND an unlimited supply of new bloomers (well, slightly used maybe).



Oooh. Be still my beating heart.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2019)

We've had some sun this morning, now its clouding over, we're off down the pub in a bit, the Rose And Castle in Shilton, they're Sunday lunches come in small medium and large sizes.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2019)

The Eagle has landed....







Just had a very nice Sunday lunch at the Old Thatch in Cheriton Bishop - £6.95 - we're stuffed, can't manage a puddin'.


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> we're stuffed, can't manage a puddin'.



wimp


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2019)

One of the dogs has ripped the stuffing out of the dog basket, the owners will not be pleased  Dog in the dog house


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2019)

So......... I've been on the allotment for 20 minutes. Got my tools out and ready to go. I'm stood admiring my compost heap - as you do - it's steaming nicely so we have good aerobic decomposition and loads of worms.

The phone goes. It's Mrs P "I'm at the big B&Q and I've got a completely flat tire."

Put everything away. Get changed. Drive to B&Q. Find car. Emergency wheel has been put on.

Find Mrs P "Oh I was stood looking at the Jack and this nice young man offered to help. I didn't phone 'cos I thought you'd have left."

I avoided further comment......


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Anderson still leaps about the stage like a deranged mental patient.


Takes after me, well it's all in the family


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> So......... I've been on the allotment for 20 minutes. Got my tools out and ready to go. I'm stood admiring my compost heap - as you do - it's steaming nicely so we have good aerobic decomposition and loads of worms.
> 
> The phone goes. It's Mrs P "I'm at the big B&Q and I've got a completely flat tire."
> 
> ...


There are several replies you could have made........
1. A bit of bad luck you are having.
2. Tough sh*t
or if you wanted to live
3. I will be there shortly darling.


----------



## screenman (3 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Cool, Jethro Tull are touring next autumn. Credit card on stand by.



Did security for him in about 1978 at the Southampton Gaumont, I was a fan then and still am now.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Cool, Jethro Tull are touring next autumn. Credit card on stand by.


They're up in Wakefield in a month!
http://jethrotull.com/tour-dates/


----------



## screenman (3 Nov 2019)

Ikea was great, bought loads of items, mainly candles, then popped over to Meadowhall where we bought nothing at all.


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2019)

IKEA, great? What the hell?


----------



## screenman (3 Nov 2019)

Well maybe not Ikea, but Pam wanted some bits in there and I enjoy being with Pam so maybe that was the great bit.


----------



## Cavalol (3 Nov 2019)

Got outrageously plastered last night, so a gentle day today.
Nice walk to town with swmbo and the dog, tea and crisps by the river then went to see the Knife Angel statue, which is outside the cathedral. 
It's nothing short of amazing, strangely poignant, well worth a look if you're visiting Chester.







Back home, went to see my mate who owns the local take away and purchased 40 lovely litres of fuel for the car...






Had to put some actual diesel in it yesterday, as now it's getting colder the mixture needs twiddling a bit.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 3. I will be there shortly darling.



I'm alive and kicking!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Well maybe not Ikea, but Pam wanted some bits in there and I enjoy being with Pam so maybe that was the great bit.


f
Have we got a fingers down the throat emoji ?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Well maybe not Ikea, but Pam wanted some bits in there and I enjoy being with Pam so maybe that was the great bit.



Yeah, I get that. I have a good friend whose company I enjoy and would do similar. 🙂


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2019)

Bed sheets changed. Another weekly chore done.


----------



## screenman (3 Nov 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Got outrageously plastered last night, so a gentle day today.
> Nice walk to town with swmbo and the dog, tea and crisps by the river then went to see the Knife Angel statue, which is outside the cathedral.
> It's nothing short of amazing, strangely poignant, well worth a look if you're visiting Chester.
> 
> ...




We spent an hour with the sculpture of the Knife Angel in his workshop whilst he was building it, standing beside skips full of knives and other weapons donated by police across the country, it is a very humbling sight.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2019)

Looks like we're in for a bit of a wild and woolly night here on Dartmoor.
Time to batten down the hatches and weather it out 'til morn.
Fortunately, we're roasty toasty in the van with a plentiful supply of real ale and cake. Managed to hook into WiFi from one of the local farms, so all is good.
Off out exploring someone's ring tomorrow, according to Mrs D.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2019)

I am watching Harry Potter.


----------



## screenman (3 Nov 2019)

I am happy, very happy. Now I know that sounds odd, but for some odd reason I am in the moment and not dwelling on the past or the future, try it.


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Nov 2019)

Dang! Set off on the bike before spotting @Dave7 & @PaulSB 's breakfast orders. Sorry guys.
However, I currently have homemade chicken & mushroom pie, cauli & mash, with apple _pie_ for afters on offer?

[Edited: apple _pie_! Fresh fruit and Sunday lunch are mutually exclusive!]


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Dang! Set off on the bike before spotting @Dave7 & @PaulSB 's breakfast orders. Sorry guys.
> However, I currently have homemade chicken & mushroom pie, cauli & mash, with apple for afters on offer?




I like apple pie, and apple crumble with custard. Yum I'm hungry now


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Dang! Set off on the bike before spotting @Dave7 & @PaulSB 's breakfast orders. Sorry guys.
> However, I currently have homemade chicken & mushroom pie, cauli & mash, with apple for afters on offer?



I'd love to come but have just started on pork chops, sauteed potatoes, carrots, kale and apple sauce followed by apple crumble. Should all be ready in 25 minutes


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oooh. Be still my beating heart.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=u7yEuDQcFvM


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Dang! Set off on the bike before spotting @Dave7 & @PaulSB 's breakfast orders. Sorry guys.
> However, I currently have homemade chicken & mushroom pie, cauli & mash, with apple for afters on offer?


Bit late now innit!!! 
Ive just had roast lamb, roast spuds and veg.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=u7yEuDQcFvM





Where did you get that video of me?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Bit late now innit!!!
> Ive just had roast lamb, roast spuds and veg.



We has chicken with all the trimmings


----------



## screenman (3 Nov 2019)

Just watched 30 minutes of Fawlty Towers, brilliant.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2019)

Just watched Hitchcock's 'To Catch a Thief'.
Cary Grant and Grace Kelly.
Eee......they don't make 'em like that these days! Clever plot, intelligent dialogue, witty, humorous, cleverly directed and entertaining. Can't ever remember seeing it before, even though it was made the year after I was born.
Available on iPlayer.


----------



## GM (3 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I like apple pie, and apple crumble with custard. Yum I'm hungry now




Cycled over to my daughters in Hackney this afternoon for some more flight planning, and she had made me an apple crumble . What a nice daughter I've got!


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Nov 2019)




----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2019)

Morning all, it is now day seven of this cold I have and it seems to be getting worse, nurse has prescribed me a day in bed.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2019)

Morning. Yellow warning for heavy rain here and it's windy. Guess I'll be giving the spare bedroom another coat of emulsion then!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2019)

Morning peeps. A very misty start here. Getting a bit lighter here now


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2019)

Although I have risen, i don't feel at all well. Bad tummy.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 491728
> 
> Although I have risen, i don't feel at all well. Bad tummy.




 hope you feel better soon


----------



## PaulSB (4 Nov 2019)

Morning. I'm here. I'm watching a film called "Arctic," it was recommended by a friend. We shall see.

Basically I'm filling time till it's light enough to begin putting the doors on our porch cupboard before I go riding.

Grey, nondescript sort of weather.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Nov 2019)

Take it easy @Screen @Drago


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2019)

Morning all.
Off out in search of the Hound of the Basketballs this morning.
@Drago - if I'm not back by this evening, send in the SAR.


----------



## Paulus (4 Nov 2019)

Morning all, a grey drizzling start to the day here. I shall be out with the dog soon and then I have a carpenter coming to put a new bannister, newel post and spindles onto the hall staircase. When we moved here 36 years ago the previous owners had removed them, cutting the post flush with the staircase.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2019)

I'm feeling queasy, trying hard not to woof my cookies. Going for a lay down.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We has chicken with all the trimmings


Mrs D nipped into Aldi yesterday, for some liquid refreshment to go with the meal.
There was a sign advertising a new product---'roast potatoes done in duck fat'.
Now she and I both enjoy her roasties. Well done, crispy, yum yum.
But on impulse she decided to try these.
Put it this way, whats left is in the bin. They were a bit like glorified oven baked chips but maybe slighly bigger(not that we ever have them). Definitely NOT recommended.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a grey drizzling start to the day here. I shall be out with the dog soon and then I have a carpenter coming to put a new bannister, newel post and spindles onto the hall staircase. When we moved here 36 years ago the previous owners had removed them, cutting the post flush with the staircase.
> View attachment 491729


The previous owners should be locked up for doing that.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2019)

Morning all. Weather is definitely grotbags.
I have my car insurance to sort out. The renewal/reminder arrived with a £30ish increase. Last year the same thing happened so I went on the comparrison web sites. After faffing around for an hour I couldnt get it any cheaper. Are they all in some sort of consortium??


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Where did you get that video of me?


Is that really you??
You know we were supposed to meet up next Friday?? Well Mo needs help with the painting.
Sorry, but she has promised me a bowl of porrige in return


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that really you??
> You know we were supposed to meet up next Friday?? Well Mo needs help with the painting.
> Sorry, but she has promised me a bowl of porrige in return




Yep. Don't I look real purdy. . I was a beauty queen you know.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, it is now day seven of this cold I have and it seems to be getting worse, nurse has prescribed me a day in bed.


On the NHS or private?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2019)

I am going off for a stroll around the haberdashers in town. I will see how long it takes Mr WD to lose the will to live.....not long I suspect


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2019)

Well, I've just upset the Lib Dem canvassers knocking on my door.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Well, I've just upset the Lib Dem canvassers knocking on my door.


Probably because they were actually JWs but you never gave them a chance to explain


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Well, I've just upset the Lib Dem canvassers knocking on my door.


You removed your door?


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2019)

Told them I'd not vote for a party that ignored the will of the people. In reality I couldn't care less either way, but it served to get them off my doorstep. I'm looking forward to the commie candidate popping round...


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2019)

I'm sat in Harvey's Coffee Cabin at Twycross with a coffee and a teacake, its not a bad morning for a bike ride, but there's rain about so the ride home might be damp.


----------



## GM (4 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Weather is definitely grotbags.
> I have my car insurance to sort out. The renewal/reminder arrived with a £30ish increase. Last year the same thing happened so I went on the comparrison web sites. After faffing around for an hour I couldnt get it any cheaper. Are they all in some sort of consortium??




Morning all...... That's a coincident, I got an email reminder this morning that my car insurance is due, and it's gone up £43.


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> On the NHS or private?




Private of course.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2019)

Well I have returned from the haberdaberdashery .

I was kind to Mr WD in that I didn't make him suffer for hours on end. He did come in handy though for carrying my stuff. Wellllll I like to let him think he is needed.

Some fleece and a nice piece of dark brown leather bought, and no it's not for kinky sh*** either.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in Harvey's Coffee Cabin at Twycross with a coffee and a teacake, its not a bad morning for a bike ride, but there's rain about so the ride home might be damp.


Did tha wait until the rain left, then you tha went in the oppisite direction. Or did you tha go furst?


----------



## Mart44 (4 Nov 2019)

Good morning - I went to the allotment earlier, spread some compost around and dug up a huge clump of dahlia roots so they could be separated out a bit. A mouse ran out of the root ball as I was doing this. I suppose the poor thing thought it had found a home for the winter.

A few spots of rain started to come down so I got on the bike and headed home. A good job I did because it's pouring now.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did tha wait until the rain left, then you went in the oppisite direction. Or did you go first?


Tha cant have it both ways can you??
Is it tha' or is it 'you'........ are you yorkshire or english


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tha cant have it both ways can you??
> Is it tha' or is it 'you'........ are you yorkshire or english


Yorkshur, Born and Bred what else!!


----------



## GM (4 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Yorkshur, Born and Bred what else!!





All these years, and I thought you were Irish


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> All these years, and I thought you were Irish




Some are and some aren't


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> All these years, and I thought you were Irish


There is this bit though

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-hCDsA7jQk4


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Some are and some aren't


And some are both!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> There is this bit though
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-hCDsA7jQk4



I think you will find you are ever so slightly east of the old river Shannon


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> All these years, and I thought you were Irish


I've roots(and relatives) in Chester, Bangor and Caernarfon, Kings County, Queens County, Limerick and County Clare. 

All traced back to Yorkshur.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think you will find you are ever so slightly east of the old river Shannon


And the picture of me on the bog is South of the Shannon. Whilst still being West of it.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> And the picture of me on the bog is South of the Shannon. Whilst still being West of it.


Picture of you sat on the bog ...... fortunately I missed that.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Nov 2019)

I've been busy.........what I can't say why, but God help the person who breaks into my garage


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Picture of you sat on the bog ...... fortunately I missed that.


Who said anything about sitting?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who said anything about sitting?


What! You squat ??


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2019)

Who mentioned bogs?







Green laning on Dartmoor on our way to Cranbrook Castle - a bronze age hill fort.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> And some are both!


Indeed. Your right there Mr Classic


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2019)

My dog's found it's place in the pub....


----------



## PaulSB (4 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've been busy.........what I can't say why, but God help the person who breaks into my garage



Shotgun rigged to a trip wire? Bucket of water perched above the door?


----------



## PaulSB (4 Nov 2019)

Well that was wet. 53 miles, 15.3avg. Not bad for the conditions. We all agreed we are now in to real winter miles. Wet, cold and roads covered in sh**

Glad I went though as I feel better than if I'd stayed home.

Cupboard doors next.


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2019)

That didn't work out too bad, there were a couple of short light showers and then the rest of the ride home was done in the sunshine, I got a bit carried away though, and kept adding loops on, ended up with 62 miles at 13.7, a bit of a slow ride, but I was expecting that, it gets a bit lumpy in places between Coventry and Twycross, but it was a very enjoyable ride.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Nov 2019)

Sounds like you did better than us @dave r - wet and chilly here.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2019)

@PaulSB and @dave r would you please go and find somewhere else to post about your exploits.
Is there not a forum about cycling on the internet.
This forum is about fleecy bloomers, porrige and garage protection etc.

But......well done to both of you


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Sounds like you did better than us @dave r - wet and chilly here.



Cold here too, overcast with sunny periods for most of the day, according to the forecast the rain was due about midday and I was expecting a wet ride home, but it didn't happen, there was a couple of short light showers and that was it.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2019)

Bloomin cold here today as well.


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2019)

Nice and warm here, simple reason being I am still in bed.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2019)

Upchucks and squirts, Y fronts being tested to structural failure.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Upchucks and squirts, Y fronts being tested to structural failure.


At the same time ??


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2019)

I hope you washed your hands before posting that Drago, viruses can spread you know. For sure I could do with the weight loss but would prefer a more controlled method.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2019)




----------



## numbnuts (4 Nov 2019)

There's sick people on this thread, I'll come back when they are feeling better.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Nov 2019)

@Dave7 I eat porridge everyday and will need fleecy bloomers when it gets very cold! Do I still qualify??? 🤔


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2019)

I'm in my own bed too, not feeling terribly chipper.


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm in my own bed too, not feeling terribly chipper.



I gave that a like because I am glad you are not in mine.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 I eat porridge everyday and will need fleecy bloomers when it gets very cold! Do I still qualify??? 🤔


A photo of you in bloomers while eating porrige will get you into the finals


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2019)

My toilet looks li,e a well used space shuttle launch pad.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2019)

I can see and hear fireworks in the distance. Someone in the village obviously. Thank God we are about half a mile away


----------



## PaulSB (4 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A photo of you in bloomers while eating porrige will get you into the finals


 Well you never know...........


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2019)

Ooh ooh. Am I first today? Morning gang. It's dark.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Nov 2019)

@welsh dragon Similarly, it's distinctly dark, dismal, dank and ... downpoury(!) here.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Nov 2019)

Hoping those who were feeling delicate yesterday are on the mend today.


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2019)

The pukey and squirty episode has passed, but I've got godawful stomach pains. I think my stomach muscles took a pounding from all the chundering. Dog is only going to get a short walk this morning, and I'll be hugging a hot water bottle much of the day.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2019)

Good morning. Wet and grey here and the forecast says it won't change for 48 hours. ☹

Just watching the end of Arctic which is largely about a man crawling around in the snow. Don't bother.

Later today we are in Manchester to see the solicitor to update wills etc.

I will also be filling my cupboard with everything due to live in there. Exciting times.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2019)

Morning people, its a murky old day, but its dry, washings on the line, another loads in the machine, yoga this morning followed by a trip to the optician, my glasses self destructed last night, then its an afternoon of housework.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2019)

He survived. Just at the moment when all seemed lost, all his efforts had come to nothing.............a helicopter whirrs in to view.

Why am I surprised?


----------



## aferris2 (5 Nov 2019)

Morning all you lot. It's the afternoon here and its just cooling down a bit. Probably mid 20's at the moment but it was about 30 earlier.
Looks like we have some battery problems at the moment. Went bush camping over the weekend and the aux battery only lasted about an hour before the low battery warning came up. This means we can't cook (it's a diesel cooker) until we start the engine to charge it up again. Left engine running for an hour then did some cooking and the low battery alarm came on again. Replacement battery is about 450 AUD (about £250). Ouch! 
We've got someone running some tests on it tomorrow to see if it's the battery or something else that's gone wrong.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2019)

Thats a barsteward, I put the washing out at half seven, looked out the window just now and its raining, there was no rain on the forecast.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I can see and hear fireworks in the distance. Someone in the village obviously. Thank God we are about half a mile away


Are you sure thats not Drago you can hear? He is only 100 miles away


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are you sure thats not Drago you can hear? He is only 100 miles away




I do hope it wasnt drago I could hear.


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2019)

Morning all.

I am now older than a certain Beatles song.
Yes folks, 65 years ago today I came into this world with a bang - literally! 
My Mum went into labour during the family's bonfire night fireworks display. 
Off to get my bus pass later.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Later today we are in Manchester to see the solicitor to update wills etc.


You know how to spell my name dont you. There is no actual 7 at the end


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I am now older than a certain Beatles song.
> Yes folks, 65 years ago today I came into this world with a bang - literally!
> ...


Happy Bithday have a good one


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2019)




----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2019)

I know how he feels.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NwcVJMvVWDA


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I am now older than a certain Beatles song.
> Yes folks, 65 years ago today I came into this world with a bang - literally!
> ...




Many congratulations


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2019)

Morning gang .
Its still cr*p weather here.
Can I have another moan? Please let me?
I got up at 0700 and my back has gone worse........better than it was 2 weeks but worse than yesterday. Its like my legs dont want to do what my brain is telling them.
I am going to try one of those Deep Heat stick on pads......the ones that actually heat up when activated. If that doesnt work I will go to the physio......he aint cheap but if it works!!
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I am now older than a certain Beatles song.
> Yes folks, 65 years ago today I came into this world with a bang - literally!
> ...


Congrats.
Doing anything special?


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I am now older than a certain Beatles song.
> Yes folks, 65 years ago today I came into this world with a bang - literally!
> ...



Happy Birthday.


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2019)

Morning all, a cloudy start to the day. The carpenter will be back soon for day two. So far so good.


----------



## screenman (5 Nov 2019)

A great big Happy Birthday to Dirk, hoping you enjoy the day long with many more years, would really like to be buying you a pint as I am sure most on here would.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning gang .
> Its still cr*p weather here.
> Can I have another moan? Please let me?
> I got up at 0700 and my back has gone worse........better than it was 2 weeks but worse than yesterday. Its like my legs dont want to do what my brain is telling them.
> ...




Ow. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## screenman (5 Nov 2019)

Another day in bed here, I am not a good patient, I am not programmed for laying or sitting around all the time.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I am now older than a certain Beatles song.
> Yes folks, 65 years ago today I came into this world with a bang - literally!
> ...


Happy Birthday.  Enjoy the bus pass. Get them at 60 up here so I got mine back in May. Haven't used it mind you, but I got one just in case I might. Don't get much for free these days so why not!


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2019)

Happy birthday papa Dirkie


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2019)

Thaks all for the kind birthday wishes.


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2019)

I liked this card.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Another day in bed here, I am not a good patient, I am not programmed for laying or sitting around all the time.


Me too. I like to be doing something-even strolling around locally. Anything but bed.
Sometimes though, your body just needs it.
Hope you are better soon.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Happy Birthday.  Enjoy the bus pass. Get them at 60 up here so I got mine back in May. Haven't used it mind you, but I got one just in case I might. Don't get much for free these days so why not!


Where my Bro lives they get free bus, train and ferry.
We get to choose......free bus (time restrictions) or 50% off trains.


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2019)

Just found out that I don't get my bus pass until next year.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I am now older than a certain Beatles song.
> Yes folks, 65 years ago today I came into this world with a bang - literally!
> ...


----------



## Mart44 (5 Nov 2019)

Good morning - Damp and dismal weather here. Supermarket shopping this morning. I think that's about all there is to do. I could ask Mrs Mart44 to cut my hair this afternoon I suppose.


----------



## screenman (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just found out that I don't get my bus pass until next year.



I was wondering about that when you posted.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - Damp and dismal weather here. Supermarket shopping this morning. I think that's about all there is to do. I could ask Mrs Mart44 to cut my hair this afternoon I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 491829


Here is an intereting idea. Apply alcohol to Mrs Mart iin liberal quantity.... then close your eyes while she cuts your hair. Then you can post photos of the result


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just found out that I don't get my bus pass until next year.



Yes, thought you were being a bit premature, but, didn't want to disappoint you  

AFAIK, it is 66 now for State Pension and Bus Pass, in England.

In our area, we get "free" bus pass, with restricted hours of use, and a (bargain) Metro Pass, £12/year for all zones (again, restricted hours). 

However, as we discovered, "English" bus pass is not accepted in Wales and Scotland, so much for the "United Kingdom". I was. however, able to travel free on the Metro in Budapest! 

There has to be some advantages in getting old!

Happy Birthday


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Here is an intereting idea. Apply alcohol to Mrs Mart iin liberal quantity.... then close your eyes while she cuts your hair. Then you can post photos of the result



I presume when you say "apply alcohol liberally " you don't mean to pour it over her.


----------



## GM (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I am now older than a certain Beatles song.
> Yes folks, 65 years ago today I came into this world with a bang - literally!
> ...




Happy Birthday Dirk, I'll be raising a glass for you later!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I presume when you say "apply alcohol liberally " you don't mean to pour it over her.


Not really...... I meant 'get it down her neck'.


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Happy Birthday Dirk, I'll be raising a glass for you later!


Cheers - I'm having one meself in the Drewe Arms at Drewsteighnton.


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2019)

Lunch has arrived.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2019)

We are having bangers and mash today.


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having bangers and mash today.


I nearly went for that, but the Ham, Egg & Chips was two quid cheaper.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 491853
> Lunch has arrived.


 looks nice


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 491853
> Lunch has arrived.


Them looks proper chips. The ham and eggs aint too shabby either.
But......doesn't any pub down there sell beer with a head


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2019)

It's getting  here, I think I'll give the boiler another kick


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2019)

We have just had quiche lorraine with crispy jacket spuds.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It's getting  here, I think I'll give the boiler another kick


We are sat in the conservatory with an oil fired rad on.
Strangely, while sat here, we have seen 2 butterflies and 2 moths.......has nobody told them


----------



## Mart44 (5 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Here is an intereting idea. Apply alcohol to Mrs Mart iin liberal quantity.... then close your eyes while she cuts your hair. Then you can post photos of the result



She's cheap to run when it comes to alcohol. A non-drinker these days, apart from a swig of my beer occasionally. She gives a decent haircut having done coiffuring since her apprenticeship days. Her cutting my hair must have saved a fortune over the years ..or over the ears.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2019)

@Dirk Happy Birthday

Well, well, well.........we are in the big city. Heading home we arrive at Piccadilly to get the train. Mrs P is observed desperately scrabbling through her waste basket - sorry large handbag - looking for her purse. If the situation was reversed??? Anyway turns out it's left in Waterstone's - 15 minutes away.

Mrs P "Why don't you go in that bike shop while I go back?"


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You know how to spell my name dont you. There is no actual 7 at the end



Did my best for you Dave but she wanted a passport and bank details. Now if you'd like to send these........


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Did my best for you Dave but she wanted a passport and bank details. Now if you'd like to send these........


You know that I do believe you. I do. Honestly


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 491853
> Lunch has arrived.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2019)

So this is what I've spent a week painting. I will fill it with stuff tonight.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not really...... I meant 'get it down her neck'.


You do mean the alcohol!


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It's getting  here, I think I'll give the boiler another kick


Exercise may warm you up, but what'll it do to the boiler.


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2019)

Happy Birthday Dirk. Enjoy your evening. 🎂


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2019)

Managed two pieces of dry toast for lunch. Risking a small dollop of cottage for tea.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Managed two pieces of dry toast for lunch. Risking a small dollop of cottage for tea.


Red brick?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2019)

There are some big bangs going on around here. I bet the farmers aren't happy.


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2019)

It sounds like Baghdad witholding a load of oil from the Americans out there. Luckily my gun dog couldn't care less.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> You do mean the alcohol!


Oh you are awful....but I like you


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2019)

Frigging cold outside!


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Frigging cold outside!


t'ain'tthabad!


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2019)

Very quiet here, can't hear any fireworks or see any lights.
Only noticeable sound is Owls. 🦉🦉


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2019)

My guts are very painful. Anyone good with photoshop who would mind changing this to Drago Fartpants?


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There are some big bangs going on around here. I bet the farmers aren't happy.


I doubt if the animals are either🦊🐱🐶


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> I doubt if the animals are either🦊🐱🐶



Indeed. Luckily it didnt last for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2019)

Look what I found today.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Look what I found today.
> View attachment 491896




Is it an Alien?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Look what I found today.
> View attachment 491896


How'd you know it was lost?


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it an Alien?


No....but it could make you see them.


----------



## screenman (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> No....but it could make you see them.




Magic.


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Look what I found today.
> View attachment 491896


A very heavily used Q tip?


----------



## Mart44 (5 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> My guts are very painful. Anyone good with photoshop who would mind changing this to Drago Fartpants?


With due credit to the original unknown artist of course


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2019)

Mart44 said:


> With due credit to the original unknown artist of course
> View attachment 491903


Simon Donald


----------



## Mart44 (5 Nov 2019)

It was possible to change the image but maybe a copyright issue?


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy (parp!)


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy (parp!)


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2019)

Mart44 said:


> It was possible to change the image but maybe a copyright issue?


Can't see anyone complaining, there's similar ones out there on other sites.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2019)

after this coffee I'll doze on the sofa.....I hope


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2019)

Morning. Around 3 degrees this morning but it's currently dry. Will head out for a wander before brekkie. Missing my running but the lower back/sciatic nerves are still niggly so I will have a good break and maybe give it another go in a few weeks if it calms down. Partly my own fault as I found various exercises/stretches that should help, but I'm damned if I can keep them up consistently. Only takes a few minutes. Must make more effort.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2019)

Morning. Brrrrrrrr


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Nov 2019)

Today's ride is likely to be chilly and expensive. I'll reluctantly be calling at the dentists to have a chipped tooth sorted.
Him: "How's the cycling going Ian?"
IaninSheffield: "_ery _ell _an_ _ou. _en _o a _ew _ew _a_es _in_ _as_ _me.


----------



## Mart44 (6 Nov 2019)

Good morning - No rain forecast until later this afternoon, so I'll be going on a U3A walk this morning. Not much happening after that.

Have a good day.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees. A nice bright start to the day here. The replacement newel post and bannister is in place, just the spindles to do. The carpenter is doing a good job.


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2019)

I have risen!

Not that I spent much time horizontal. Mini D has succumbed to this upchuck bug so I've spent most of the night with her.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2019)

@Paulus - looks like a lot of painting ahead of you.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2019)

Well a nice doze for an hour or so. Good morning everyone. Greyish and still but dry.

Local hills today. It's going to be hefty and might nudge the golden ratio.

Porridge next. I am HUNGRY!!


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2019)

Good morning people


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Paulus - looks like a lot of painting ahead of you.


Definitely. MrsP wants the whole hallway and landing done including the ceilings. With the added bonus of all the priming, undercoating and glossing of the new timber. Should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2019)

Morning all. 
Looks like it might be a half decent day here on Dartmoor.
Off to Hound Tor and a medieval village this morning.


----------



## screenman (6 Nov 2019)

I am thinking about getting out of bed today, which is far better than yesterday when I did not get out of it or even think about getting out of it.

Looks lovely and bright laying here looking out across the fields, I would rather be outside than in.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2019)

Morning to everyone in the land of old farts.......smelly old farts for some apparently.
Mrs D is out for the day as is usual for Wednesday. Like @Mo1959 my activities are seriously restricted. I think the back is better than yesterday. I will know after an hour or so. If so I will nip to Aldi. Its my Bros 75th and the Aldi single malt makes a very nice present.
Brunch for me today. Bacon and egg with a few chips.....plus bread n butter. Might even have a glass of vino with it


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees. A nice bright start to the day here. The replacement newel post and bannister is in place, just the spindles to do. The carpenter is doing a good job.
> View attachment 491916
> 
> 
> ...


We had ours done some years ago as the previous people thought replacing with plywood was a good idea. I decided to stain it all. It was a lot of hard work paint/sand/paint again but it has lasted well.
The stairwell is BIG!! I think the drop is 25 feet+. Last time I used ladders and planks. It needs doing again so.........I am paying someone to do it


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We had ours done some years ago as the previous people thought replacing with plywood was a good idea. I decided to stain it all. It was a lot of hard work paint/sand/paint again but it has lasted well.
> The stairwell is BIG!! I think the drop is 25 feet+. Last time I used ladders and planks. It needs doing again so.........I am paying someone to do it


It may well be the last time I do it as well.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2019)

It was a struggle on the turbo this morning it felt like it was all up hill  maybe it's the cold weather


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2019)

I have made a fruit cake. Its cooling down. Mr WD is hovering in the kitchen, a bit like the Indians circling a wagon train.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have made a fruit cake. Its cooling down. Mr WD is hovering in the kitchen, a bit like the Indians circling a wagon train.


Warm fruit cake Takes me back to when my mum, who was a great baker, used to bake a cake on a sunday afternoon when the oven was still hot. The smell is wonderful.


----------



## Lee_M (6 Nov 2019)

Happy birthday to me.

58 today

Out for a nice lunch, then band practice this evening.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> 58 today
> 
> Out for a nice lunch, then band practice this evening.


Have a good one


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> 58 today
> 
> Out for a nice lunch, then band practice this evening.




Happy birthday 🎂


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Nov 2019)

Dentists done. Small chip in front tooth repaired.
My pocket? £104 lighter. Not bad for 15 mins work.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> Warm fruit cake Takes me back to when my mum, who was a great baker, used to bake a cake on a sunday afternoon when the oven was still hot. The smell is wonderful.


It does smell nice. I put a pinch of mixed spice into it as well to give it a bit more oomph


----------



## Lee_M (6 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> Warm fruit cake Takes me back to when my mum, who was a great baker, used to bake a cake on a sunday afternoon when the oven was still hot. The smell is wonderful.



With a good chunk of vintage cheddar, you can't beat a fruit cake


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It was a struggle on the turbo this morning it felt like it was all up hill  maybe it's the cold weather


Have you checked the level on your floor?
Tomorrow, turn the turbo 180° and see if it feels like you are going down hill.
No worries, pleased to help j


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have made a fruit cake. Its cooling down. Mr WD is hovering in the kitchen, a bit like the Indians circling a wagon train.


You mean he has painted his face and is waving his tomahawk at you


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You mean he has painted his face and is waving his tomahawk at you



. Naughty boy you.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> Warm fruit cake Takes me back to when my mum, who was a great baker, used to bake a cake on a sunday afternoon when the oven was still hot. The smell is wonderful.


Funny.....when we were kids there was always fresh baked cake, desert/puddin'.
When we were first married Mrs D carried the tradition on for some years......then it gradually ceased. Nowadays I can go months without anything sweet.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Have you checked the level on your floor?
> Tomorrow, turn the turbo 180° and see if it feels like you are going down hill.
> No worries, pleased to help j


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> 58 today
> 
> Out for a nice lunch, then band practice this evening.


Happy birthday Lee.
What sort of band are you in?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Dentists done. Small chip in front tooth repaired.
> My pocket? £104 lighter. Not bad for 15 mins work.


Is it @screenman who does bumps/knocks in cars......he would have done that cheaper


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2019)

Mini D has bounced back from her overnight bout of chunderings. I made her a cup of sweet tea and a slice of dry toast (she's weird, doesn't like butter) for breakfast and she ate it. She asked for the same for lunch and she's wolfed it down. 9 hours on from her last technicolour yawn and she's right as rain.

Conversely, I'm 2 days on and still feel a bit weak and shaky and my stomach and chest muscles feel like I've been punched.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have made a fruit cake. Its cooling down. Mr WD is hovering in the kitchen, a bit like the Indians circling a wagon train.


With all this talk of cake  I've just made a ginger cake, i have been buying it at Sainburys, it is only a quid, but I thought i would make my own.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> With all this talk of cake  I've just made a ginger cake, i have been buying it at Sainburys, it is only a quid, but I thought i would make my own.




I like ginger cake. And parkin is similar. It's a bit lighter than ginger cake, not as heavy.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Funny.....when we were kids there was always fresh baked cake, desert/puddin'.
> When we were first married Mrs D carried the tradition on for some years......then it gradually ceased. Nowadays I can go months without anything sweet.


Similar thing here, MrsP likes baking, but for some reason she doesn't often do it . My daughter when she lived at home was also a very good natural baker. MrsP's grandmother came from a family of professional bakers who had a bakers shop near Palmers Green, North london from before the 1st world war until the late 1960's. Fresh cooked bread, buns, and cakes are the food of gods, it is a shame the art is on the wane.
PS, the last proper bakers shop closed in Barnet earlier this year, it had been a family bakers since the 1890's.


----------



## screenman (6 Nov 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> 58 today
> 
> Out for a nice lunch, then band practice this evening.




Happy Birthday, have a good one.


----------



## screenman (6 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is it @screenman who does bumps/knocks in cars......he would have done that cheaper



Not much cheaper.


----------



## screenman (6 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> It was a struggle on the turbo this morning it felt like it was all up hill  maybe it's the cold weather



Always make me laugh the guys on a turbo with the fan in their face, lot easier with it behind you.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> Similar thing here, MrsP likes baking, but for some reason she doesn't often do it . My daughter when she lived at home was also a very good natural baker. MrsP's grandmother came from a family of professional bakers who had a bakers shop near Palmers Green, North london from before the 1st world war until the late 1960's. Fresh cooked bread, buns, and cakes are the food of gods, it is a shame the art is on the wane.
> PS, the last proper bakers shop closed in Barnet earlier this year, it had been a family bakers since the 1890's.




There is a bakery in Mach but to be honest the prices of things as so exorbitant that I won't go in there. They are eye watering prices.

I think Mr WD is trying to eat as much of the cake as he can before one of my grandsons arrives which will be in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2019)

Are the rumours true about Mr WD, that he invented WD40 as a make up remover and moisturiser for our Welshie?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Are the rumours true about Mr WD, that he invented WD40 as a make up remover and moisturiser for our Welshie?




I use an Industrial scraper to get rid of my make up. Scrape on. Scrape off.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There is a bakery in Mach but to be honest the prices of things as so exorbitant that I won't go in there. They are eye watering prices.
> 
> I think Mr WD is trying to eat as much of the cake as he can before one of my grandsons arrives which will be in about 30 minutes.


Unfortunately real bakers cannot compete with the mass produced article on price. Scale of something or other. The real thing is much better than the bread most shops sell now. The Chorleywood process it's called.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's a bit lighter than ginger cake, not as heavy.


Very profound that welshie.......its a bit lighter AND its not as heavy


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nowadays I can go months without anything sweet.



But you've always got @welsh dragon


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2019)

Good grief it was cold on the bike this morning. Got to the cafe cold and didn't really warm up. We were just getting ready to leave and do a 25 mile loop home when the heavens opened. We took the direct 6 mile route home.

Got a PB on Anglezarke. Google it! 

Only 32 miles today. Winter miles.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> But you've always got @welsh dragon


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> 58 today
> 
> Out for a nice lunch, then band practice this evening.



Happy birthday, have a good un.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Very profound that welshie.......its a it lighter AND its not as heavy




Hedging my bets as try say


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2019)

First piece of cake is being consumed by the greedy oinker.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> But you've always got @welsh dragon


Well......she does have a sweet side but to me she is more of a savoury, succulent taste.


----------



## Mart44 (6 Nov 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> 58 today
> 
> Out for a nice lunch, then band practice this evening.


----------



## GM (6 Nov 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> 58 today
> 
> Out for a nice lunch, then band practice this evening.




Happy Birthday Lee, have a good 'un! 



I've just done one of my favourite jobs in the garden, sweeping the leaves up 🧹... I find it very therapeutic!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Happy Birthday Lee, have a good 'un!
> 
> 
> 
> I've just done one of my favourite jobs in the garden, sweeping the leaves up 🧹... I find it very therapeutic!




So Mrs GM made you do it then.


----------



## GM (6 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Dentists done. Small chip in front tooth repaired.
> My pocket? £104 lighter. Not bad for 15 mins work.




Same here, small chip on one next to the two front one's, and a small chip on the back of a bottom one. Dentist on Saturday, am expecting a similar bill.


----------



## GM (6 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> So Mrs GM made you do it then.



Oh no, I did it while she was out, more browny points!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Oh no, I did it while she was out, more browny points!




Creep


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2019)

Craggy knobs done ✔










Clapper bridges done ✔





Medieval village done ✔





Wabbit Poy and a pint at the Warren Inn ✔




The fire has never gone out since 1847. 

Back to the van now for an afternoon nap.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Very profound that welshie.......its a bit lighter AND its not as heavy


When she Wang's one your way you can tell us if it hurt.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Craggy knobs done ✔
> View attachment 491970
> 
> View attachment 491956
> ...


It's not 1530 yet!


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have made a fruit cake. Its cooling down. Mr WD is hovering in the kitchen, a bit like the Indians circling a wagon train.



I REALLY like Fruit Cake


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> I REALLY like Fruit Cake




You'd better hurry up then because it won't last long


----------



## Lee_M (6 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Happy birthday Lee.
> What sort of band are you in?



My last metal band split up, now in a couple just kicking off, one's a blues band and the other is more blues rock. I know that sounds the same, but honestly totally different in approach and personnel


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2019)

What instrument do you play? I'm a bassist having defected from geetar.


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Bit early innit?


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bit early innit?


Dicky tummy.


----------



## aferris2 (6 Nov 2019)

Morning. Just finished breakfast. Looking at a maximum of 29°C today. Battery has been replaced so hoping the problems are solved. Came out to be less expensive than we feared. Still a lot though for a battery


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Morning. Just finished breakfast. Looking at a maximum of 29°C today. Battery has been replaced so hoping the problems are solved. Came out to be less expensive than we feared. Still a lot though for a battery


North, East, South or West for your next heading?


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Nov 2019)

Mornin' all. Absolutely bucketing down here atm, which rules out biking to the physio.'s. If she can sort out my hamstrings and get me back running, it might be worth parting with some hard-earned. 🤞


----------



## aferris2 (7 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> North, East, South or West for your next heading?


It was going to be West until we discovered that the forecast is for temperatures well into the 40's. Can't go north (4wd only) or East (great barrier reef) so it's got to be South. Trouble is that is where we've just come from. Need to find a different route back to avoid duplicating what we have already done but that's easier said than done.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all. Absolutely bucketing down here atm, which rules out biking to the physio.'s. If she can sort out my hamstrings and get me back running, it might be worth parting with some hard-earned. 🤞


Good luck. Seriously thinking about visiting one too. Between lumbar disc herniations/sciatica and now what after some research, I think is high hamstring tendinopathy, I haven't run for a month now either. Not sure if I'll get back to it or not. Actually enjoy it slightly more than cycling, especially at this time of year but not when I am struggling to run with legs that feel like they don't want to co-operate.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2019)

Good morning. Another damp one I fear.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Good luck. Seriously thinking about visiting one too. Between lumbar disc herniations/sciatica and now what after some research, I think is high hamstring tendinopathy, I haven't run for a month now either. Not sure if I'll get back to it or not. Actually enjoy it slightly more than cycling, especially at this time of year but not when I am struggling to run with legs that feel like they don't want to co-operate.


Yep, running at this time of year my preferred form of exercise too (usually!).
Having been plagued by calf injuries for the last two years, and now the hamstring, I clearly need some help if things are to be resolved.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Nov 2019)




----------



## Mart44 (7 Nov 2019)

Good morning - The weather is OK so a trip to the allotment soon. A mop chop (haircut) later. A trip to pick up the prescriptions at some time too.

Have a good day.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2019)

I'm feeling somewhat better now, perhaps 70% there. Stomach now rather more settled, just a bit weak and jaded from having not kept any food down for a spell. A good day or two feeding myself up and resting and I'll be fine.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2019)

Good day girls and boys. It's very wet and windy. I slept until 7.50 😲

Shortly I shall make porridge and then do the ironing. Dentist and optician this afternoon. What an exciting day!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2019)

Oh and I have a tube to replace. There now didn't the day get a whole lot more exciting!!!!


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2019)

Morning all. 
It is 5 years ago today that I retired.
Weather looks half decent today, so we're off into the depths of Dartmoor again to look at some more tors and stone circles.
We might even stumble across nice pub at lunchtime.....


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2019)

I am up and venturing out, it looks horrible wet and windy outside, yuk! I hate this weather and would love to winter somewhere warmer.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good day girls and boys. It's very wet and windy. I slept until 7.50 😲
> 
> Shortly I shall make porridge and then do the ironing. Dentist and optician this afternoon. What an exciting day!


Sounding like the wallet will be taking a hit?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Good luck. Seriously thinking about visiting one too. Between lumbar disc herniations/sciatica and now what after some research, I think is high hamstring tendinopathy, I haven't run for a month now either. Not sure if I'll get back to it or not. Actually enjoy it slightly more than cycling, especially at this time of year but not when I am struggling to run with legs that feel like they don't want to co-operate.


I used to get a real buzz from running. 8 miles was my prefered/most enjoyable distance.
Nowadays as I cycle past runners my thoughts are......"you will be sorry, one day you will be sorry"


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Good luck. Seriously thinking about visiting one too. Between lumbar disc herniations/sciatica and now what after some research, I think is high hamstring tendinopathy, I haven't run for a month now either. Not sure if I'll get back to it or not. Actually enjoy it slightly more than cycling, especially at this time of year but not when I am struggling to run with legs that feel like they don't want to co-operate.


You been at the _"Dr Google"_ again.


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2019)

Nearly got out but decided on another coffee instead, I will try again shortly.

On another thought, I wonder if we can call a day like it is here, wet and windy a Dragoish day.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Sounding like the wallet will be taking a hit?



Well the dentist is to replace a small filling which fell out on Sunday so yes on that one. For the optician being 65 means it's free. The glasses though........

I have very early glaucoma, which is treated and under control, so I like to keep right on top of this.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2019)

Gonna take it easy and keep warm. Mini D has this bug, but seems to be bouncing back quicker than me. Nevertheless, shes off skool keeping me company. I'm making sure shes reading and not playing games.


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2019)

Morning all, it's grey and breezy outside. The dog will be walked as usual and the a domestics day. 
The carpenter has finished and he did tidy up after himself, but the dust is still settling.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2019)

Morning ladies and gents of a certain age bracket.
I awoke at 0700 (needing wee wees) and mission accomplished.. unusually for me, I decided to go back to bed. I immediately fell into a deep sleep and woke again at 0800 feeling quite good.
Enjoyed a nice coffee. Its a pod machine but somehow tasted better/stronger flavour today .
Its dark, cold and steady rain. Forcast is for heavy rain all day. Sort of glad I cant play golf really.
Another day confined to being propped up on cushions although......I have been up 80 minutes and hardly any pain. Maybe, just maybe!!!
Golf on TV is Turkish Open so I will watch some of that.
Life is so exciting


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Gonna take it easy and keep warm. Mini D has this bug, but seems to be bouncing back quicker than me. Nevertheless, shes off skool keeping me company. I'm making sure shes reading and not playing games.


Big cruel horrible daddy


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Nearly got out but decided on another coffee instead, I will try again shortly.
> 
> On another thought, I wonder if we can call a day like it is here, wet and windy a Dragoish day.


Surely its not that windy


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Gonna take it easy and keep warm. Mini D has this bug, but seems to be bouncing back quicker than me. Nevertheless, shes off skool keeping me company. I'm making sure shes reading and not playing games.



Horrible when the kids are ill, I hope she is soon back to normal.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2019)

I have just put a load of washing into the machine. Oh what an exciting life I live.


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2019)

Am I the only one who never has to get up for a wee during the night?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Am I the only one who never has to get up for a wee during the night?


Why.......do you just lie there and wet the bed??


----------



## aferris2 (7 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Am I the only one who never has to get up for a wee during the night?


No. Since living the outdoor life, not had to get up. Up at about 5:30 though (because it's light)


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Am I the only one who never has to get up for a wee during the night?


It's beginning to sound that way........,😄


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just put a load of washing into the machine. Oh what an exciting life I live.


Turn the washer on and see what happens.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Turn the washer on and see what happens.




You have to turn it on as well?


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Am I the only one who never has to get up for a wee during the night?



No you are not on your own, I seldom in fact very seldom need too,.


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You have to turn it on as well?



I think they are talking about an electric one, not a human one.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You have to turn it on as well?


Not essential, but added excitement once you have.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> *I think they *are talking about an electric one, not a human one.


I am Me, Myself & I.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> I think they are talking about an electric one, not a human one.




That's ok then. Phew


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2019)

My washing is on the line but I don't know for how long though. If it starts to rain I will persuade (kick) Mr WD out to get it in for me.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2019)

Just had an email offering me pre-sale tickets for Status Quo in October 2020.......at £51.50.

Now come on guys this is 11 months away. At our age that's looking a long way ahead......😄

I'm not a big fan anyway.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2019)

I wonder if Welshie and Mo can account for their whereabouts...

https://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/...away-by-brazen-thieves-in-kettering-1-9133317


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I wonder if Welshie and Mo can account for their whereabouts...
> 
> https://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/...away-by-brazen-thieves-in-kettering-1-9133317




If I had those I could do a roaring trade and make a ton of money... anyone want some dodgy gear on here?


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Am I the only one who never has to get up for a wee during the night?


.
I sometimes have to get up, it depends on how much I have drunk after 7.00 in the evening.
Dusted, Hoovered, and washed the floors. It looked like I could of grown spuds from the colour of the water


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I wonder if Welshie and Mo can account for their whereabouts...
> 
> https://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/...away-by-brazen-thieves-in-kettering-1-9133317


Welshie told me she was organising that heist. I asked her if I could help but she told me it was too hard.


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> I am Me, Myself & I.



Sorry about that.


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2019)

Early notice...........It's Fish & Chip Friday tomorrow!
Just so you won't forget.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> If I had those I could do a roaring trade and make a ton of money... anyone want some dodgy gear on here?


Welshie asked me not to tell anyone BUT..... in the 70s she joined the Beach Boys fan club.
Then she found thier song wasn't actually called Good Vibrators.....so she left


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie asked me not to tell anyone BUT..... in the 70s she joined the Beach Boys fan club.
> Then she found thier song wasn't actually called Good Vibrators.....so she left


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2019)

Just got back, managed 50 miles this morning and it stayed dry, though its going black as I type, roads wet, plenty of mud and wet leaves about, and some very big puddles. My fixed is now in need of a good clean.


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2019)

I just had 3 pints of Sandfords Scrumpy.....7%. 
Just as well Mrs D likes driving the CRV!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> I just had 3 pints of Sandfords Scrumpy.....7%.
> Just as well Mrs D likes driving the CRV!


Never got into scrumpy. Tried it a few times. Maybe I never got a good one.
Is it still that cloudy stuff??


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2019)

My God. I hate cider..it's all gut rot.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Never got into scrumpy. Tried it a few times. Maybe I never got a good one.
> Is it still that cloudy stuff??



I'm partial to a pint of cider, there's all sorts of fancy ciders about now, most of it clear. I remember from very many years ago someone coming back from home leave with a large flagon of home brew scrumpy, it was cloudy, had bits in it, and resembled rocket fuel.


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2019)

I have been out and am now back, there is an awful lot of water about as the fields are flooding right across the roads and the dykes are full, much more and it will be serious for many around these parts.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> I have been out and am now back, there is an awful lot of water about as the fields are flooding right across the roads and the dykes are full, much more and it will be serious for many around these parts.


Our side garden is the worst we recall. Nothing serious, just lots of standing water. My son tells me roads are flooded near him, north of Nottingham.


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2019)

It is official I am now in training for our visit down south to Pam's nephew whose wife happens to be Irish, the first mini Guinness has been partaken. Bit of a ritual each year we go down there after a couple of hours boozing Pauline gets the Tia Maria and Baileys out and her and me start knocking them back, something I have learned is she is far better than I am at drinking.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2019)

Is she a leprechaun?


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Is she a leprechaun?



Blimey, have you met her.


----------



## gavroche (7 Nov 2019)

Hasn't stopped raining all day today. Everything is saturated.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> I have been out and am now back, there is an awful lot of water about as the fields are flooding right across the roads and the dykes are full, much more and it will be serious for many around these parts.


It is for some down the Valley, houses evacuated already.

Roads two hundred foot above me are "flooded", 4 inches of water on the road and they've managed to get stuck, blocking the roads.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Nov 2019)

gavroche said:


> Hasn't stopped raining all day today. Everything is saturated.


Yep. It was tipping it down when I got up just after 6. It was tipping it down when I went out (not on the bike!) just after 9. It was tipping it down when I got back at 12. It was tipping it down just before I dropped off for a snooze began my meditation at 2. It was tipping it down when my eyes opened at 4. It's still tipping it down now and I suspect it still will be when I head out later.
<_Performs_ _YouTube search: Building an Ark 101_>


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Yep. It was tipping it down when I got up just after 6. It was tipping it down when I went out (not on the bike!) just after 9. It was tipping it down when I got back at 12. It was tipping it down just before I dropped off for a snooze began my meditation at 2. It was tipping it down when my eyes opened at 4. It's still tipping it down now and I suspect it still will be when I head out later.
> <_Performs_ _YouTube search: Building an Ark 101_>


Remember, Sheffield is said to be the same as Rome.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Nov 2019)

Going to be a cold one tonight  clear sky, moons out and only 3c could get our first frost tomorrow


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2019)

Just been out for my early evening walk with Muttley and it's already might cold. Frost and ice tonight, perchance?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Yep. It was tipping it down when I got up just after 6. It was tipping it down when I went out (not on the bike!) just after 9. It was tipping it down when I got back at 12. It was tipping it down just before I dropped off for a snooze began my meditation at 2. It was tipping it down when my eyes opened at 4. It's still tipping it down now and I suspect it still will be when I head out later.
> <_Performs_ _YouTube search: Building an Ark 101_>



And people say Wales is wet. I had Washing on the line today. Just saying


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Going to be a cold one tonight  clear sky, moons out and only 3c could get our first frost tomorrow.


We've heavy snow forecast.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2019)

We're a two XC90 household, so I'm suddenly feeling quite smug.

Now, do I take my 215 horse model, or the wifes 400 BHP version? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> We're a two XC90 household, so I'm suddenly feeling quite smug.
> 
> Now, do I take my 215 horse model, or the wifes 400 BHP version? Decisions, decisions.




The bike of course, anything else would be so wrong.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> We're a two XC90 household, so I'm suddenly feeling quite smug.
> 
> *Now, do I take my 215 horse model, or the wifes 400 BHP version?* Decisions, decisions.


Where to?


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2019)

Erm, er, well, you see, its traditional in England to don sandals, shorts and a vest, and go for an unnecessary drive with a near empty fuel tank at the first sign of snow. Die hard traditionalists insist on fitting bald tyres and breaking down at the top of Snake Pass at 2am.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Just been out for my early evening walk with Muttley and it's already might cold. Frost and ice tonight, perchance?


'Tis the Fludde which ires we northern folk this eve'.





https://www.itv.com/news/2019-11-07...land-sheffield-rotherham-flooding-meadowhall/


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> 'Tis the Fludde which ires we northern folk this eve'.
> View attachment 492098
> 
> https://www.itv.com/news/2019-11-07...land-sheffield-rotherham-flooding-meadowhall/


Why's he on the pavement?


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2019)

It's been quite a nice day here on Dartmoor today..........just sayin'.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> 'Tis the Fludde which ires we northern folk this eve'.
> View attachment 492098
> 
> https://www.itv.com/news/2019-11-07...land-sheffield-rotherham-flooding-meadowhall/


Hooray! One less BMW on the roads.

And as a flood response trained SAR practioner they're all twits being in floodwater like that.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2019)

Morning. Up early and just finished breakfast. As it's not to get above freezing until nearly lunchtime, I am just going to get cracking and give the spare bedroom walls their final coat of emulsion so I have the afternoon free for a nice walk at least. Not sure about a cycle....I will see later how I feel.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Nov 2019)

morning just below freezing here


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

Morning. no idea what the temp here but it is cold. Brrrrr


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> morning just below freezing here


Mornin' Not quite below ... water level here🌧. Though it has at last stopped precipitating.


----------



## screenman (8 Nov 2019)

Morning all, we are close to being trapped in the village due to flooded roads and closed roads due to works, take care of you need to go out.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2019)

Mornin' all. ☀️🤫 Don't tell anyone.........

No riding today as I'm meeting an ex work colleague for lunch. It must be 10 years or more since we met. We had good days, terrible days but always a laugh so I'm hoping not much will have changed.

I also have something awful to confess to. I'll be popping in to........I know, I know.......IKEA. 😱

We need drawer and shelf liners. IKEA is £3/roll and B&Q £10 for same product and I'll be within three miles of the place.

I'm going for a world record for in and out of an IKEA store. The online map shows exactly where the product is located......


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mornin' all. ☀🤫 Don't tell anyone.........
> 
> No riding today as I'm meeting an ex work colleague for lunch. It must be 10 years or more since we met. We had good days, terrible days but always a laugh so I'm hoping not much will have changed.
> 
> ...




Bad bad boy. You should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2019)




----------



## screenman (8 Nov 2019)

We have a new lake in the back field, about 1/3 mile long by 200 yards across, we have live with this view for over 20 years and it is the first time it has been there.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2019)

Good morning, cold and damp here, but its not raining, washings out, shopping this morning, and I've got a very mucky Fixed to clean later.


----------



## Paulus (8 Nov 2019)

Morning all, a frosty bright start to the day here. Out with the dog shortly, meeting up with my mate and his dog. A couple of hours walk across the fields and then a stop at the cafe for tea and bacon sandwiches.


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> We have a new lake in the back field, about 1/3 mile long by 200 yards across, we have live with this view for over 20 years and it is the first time it has been there.


I had a house once about a mile from a biggish river. Periodically it would rain cats and dogs, the river would burst its banks, and my house became a riverside property, neatly overlooking the water. Fortunately the house itself was up a good sized bank and had an additional 12 feet or so of altitude.


----------



## screenman (8 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I had a house once about a mile from a biggish river. Periodically it would rain cats and dogs, the river would burst its banks, and my house became a riverside property, neatly overlooking the water. Fortunately the house itself was up a good sized bank and had an additional 12 feet or so of altitude.



My driveway is 35 foot above sea level and the house a couple higher than that, mind you we are 20 miles from the sea so hopefully save. Now the surrounding fenlands and low level roads are not so good.


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> My driveway is 35 foot above sea level and the house a couple higher than that, mind you we are 20 miles from the sea so hopefully save. Now the surrounding fenlands and low level roads are not so good.


I'm 40 feet above sea level at home, and have a mile of dunes between our place and the surf. We should be okay unless we have a tsunami. 

Weather looks good today on Dartmoor. Off out for a walk up Haytor and Saddle Tor this morning, then Fish & Chips at the Union Inn at Moretonhamstead.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

In about 30 miles from Aberystwyth or Barmouth, or Borth. I think we are safe even here in Wales.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mornin' all. ☀🤫 Don't tell anyone.........
> 
> No riding today as I'm meeting an ex work colleague for lunch. It must be 10 years or more since we met. We had good days, terrible days but always a laugh so I'm hoping not much will have changed.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter where the item is......you can't escape untill you have walked through every department in the whole store
There are some hidden shortcuts but you have to know where they are........sadly we didn't


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

I don't think we have any IKEA stores in Wales...the term thank god comes to mind.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2019)

Morning all. Blue sky and sunshine here. I got up at 0800 and there was no sign of frost. 
We are going to the Next store this morning. We both agree, most of there stuff is naff but we have voucher that must be used by December. We have been several times over the year but haven't seen anything we like.
@PaulSB its near Ikea so if you see a grumpy old git with a miserable face it will be me


----------



## GM (8 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> so if you see a grumpy old git with a miserable face it will be me




No wonder I couldn't find you!  ( seems ages ago now )


Off out after breakfast to give the dog a run, and then a little ride to pick wife's drugs up.... and did someone mention Fish Friday!!!


----------



## CharlesF (8 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't think we have any IKEA stores in Wales...the term thank god comes to mind.


You may all hate IKEA, but they are doing something right:IKEA results. More than M&S, Mothercare, Clarke’s, Debenhams,etc.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mornin' all. ☀️🤫 Don't tell anyone.........
> 
> No riding today as I'm meeting an ex work colleague for lunch. It must be 10 years or more since we met. We had good days, terrible days but always a laugh so I'm hoping not much will have changed.
> 
> ...


You've still to pay for what you're getting, meaning the checkout has to be used. Do Ikea sell lottery tickets.


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2019)

I think the world record for transiting an IKEA is 21 days, 13 hours and 11 minutes.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2019)

On your marks
Ready, get set
Go........


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2019)

Out....... FREEDOM!! 🤣🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Out....... FREEDOM!! 🤣🤣




Blimey. That was fast.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Blimey. That was fast.


He lied. It takes longer than that to find the escalator.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> He lied. It takes longer than that to find the escalator.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> He lied. It takes longer than that to find the escalator.


😂😂


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I think the world record for transiting an IKEA is 21 days, 13 hours and 11 minutes.


Managed it, in my only visit to date, in under five minutes.

That included finding, paying for, cash not card, and getting back outside the building. Buying for someone else who couldn't get there.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Managed it, in my only visit to date, in under five minutes.
> 
> That included finding, paying for, cash not card, and getting back outside the building. Buying for someone else who couldn't get there.


And then you woke up.
Trust me, at our Ikea, to walk in, go up the escalator, find what you want, then walk through every department in the whole store (which you have to do), queue up (with thier rediculously slow system) and pay.......5 minutes is just not possible.


----------



## Paulus (8 Nov 2019)

I went to an IKEA store once, and vowed never to go back.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And then you woke up.
> Trust me, at our Ikea, to walk in, go up the escalator, find what you want, then walk through every department in the whole store (which you have to do), queue up (with thier rediculously slow system) and pay.......5 minutes is just not possible.


The one I went to was all on one floor, no escalators involved or harmed.

And upon getting out, I got on my bike for the ride home.


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2019)

Nice up here on Haytor this morning.


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2019)

Nicer in the pub.....


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Out....... FREEDOM!! 🤣🤣


If it ain't on Strava, it didn't happen


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

Wr had fish for lunch. I may have to have a nap now.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> If it ain't on Strava, it didn't happen


I have had a short, slow bimble..........and it's on Strava so it happened! 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2849953289


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

I didn't get a nap. Have been yacking to someone In Scotland and another one in Australia


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't get a nap. Have been yacking to someone In Scotland and another one in Australia


I’m thinking about going for an hour under the duvet before tea.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

The weather has been so nice today that I nearly got all my washing dry. Just a quick blast in the tumble dryer and jobs a good un.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather has been so nice today that I nearly got all my washing dry. Just a quick blast in the tumble dryer and jobs a good un.



Our washing's on the clothes horse airing now, I now need to get the ironing done


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Our washing's on the clothes horse airing now, I now need to get the ironing done




I don't do ironing


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't get a nap. Have been yacking to someone In Scotland and another one in Australia


We've phones now you know, saves on shouting.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> We've phones now you know, saves on shouting.




Messenger is a wonderful new invention


----------



## Mart44 (8 Nov 2019)

Good late afternoon - It's been cold today with a frost this morning.

It hasn't been a bad sort of day. I went to the allotment this morning and dug a runner bean trench. This afternoon was spent with my brother and now I'm back home again. Lights were needed on the bike to get home.

I hope everyone's day went according to plan like mine did.


----------



## screenman (8 Nov 2019)

I am having half a fish and chips Friday.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> I am Me, Myself & I.


Not forgetting missen an thissen.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Nov 2019)

Could not get out cycling even tho’ a great day as stuck here with only an emergency overnight bag due a medical emergency ( gallstones) and ferries overbooked due to a terminal refurbishment. My trike is in the car but no spare clothing and more important no spd shoes.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Could not get out cycling even tho’ a great day as stuck here with only an emergency overnight bag due a medical emergency ( gallstones) and ferries overbooked due to a terminal refurbishment. My trike is in the car but no spare clothing and more important no spd shoes.




I hope you get everything sorted. God luck


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

Looking at the weather forecast tonight we could get some sleety rainy stuff tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope you get everything sorted. *God luck*


Why bring him into it?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why bring him into it?




Oops.


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 492232




Thanks but no thanks. I'd rather watch paint dry


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Managed it, in my only visit to date, in under five minutes.
> 
> That included finding, paying for, cash not card, and getting back outside the building. Buying for someone else who couldn't get there.



Impressive but I bet it wasn't the Warrington one!! Which mine is.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Impressive but I bet it wasn't the Warrington one!! Which mine is.


Nah, Leeds. Before they moved to Birstall.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks but no thanks. I'd rather watch paint dry




https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc5snqAR8cI


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2019)

Ironing done, only took two hours, just got to put it away now.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> View attachment 492232


You managed it yet?


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2019)

Been awake for hours. I'm not happy about this. If it was summer I could at least get up and do something worthwhile.

As an aside is just me or has the background colour for the reply box changed to a beige colour? The same colour as the header above each post.

I don't seem able to get the site's emojis any more either.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2019)

Ah ha!! I've read Site Support - what else is there to do at 5.40am - and found the emoji solution.

😄

Now that major worry is dealt with I shall attempt to 😴😴


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2019)

Morning all, I have still got this horrible virus going into day number 12, not even going to Spoons for brekkie as it is closed due to flooding.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2019)

Good morning. My God it's brass monkey weather here. Heavy frost and it's just started to rain as well. 

I didn't know you could have frost and rain.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2019)

Good morning people, its  here this morning, and its foggy, if it doesn't clear before we go out I'm going to need radar.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2019)

Morning all. 
Just started raining on Dartmoor. Looks like we're in for a soggy day.
Of to Okehampton for a bit of shopping first thing, then we'll decide what to do after that.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, I have still got this horrible virus going into day number 12, not even going to Spoons for brekkie as it is closed due to flooding.


Tell me again, where do you live?
My son lives north of Nottingham. Before that it was Sheffield.....right were the flooding is.


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tell me again, where do you live?
> My son lives north of Nottingham. Before that it was Sheffield.....right were the flooding is.



10 miles outside of Lincoln.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

Morning gang 
Woke at 07.30 after a good sleep (sorry Paulsb.....honest). At that time it was cold, clear and roofs/gardens were covered in frost......now the clouds are gathering. We could be in for a good day.
Re ny back. Did I mention I had a poorly back . One thing that always happens when it 'goes' is the muscles around the disc swell which forces me to lean to the left (always left for some reason). Anyway, yesterday I could stand almost straight and I took no pills.
I feel a bike ride may be on the horizon


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2019)




----------



## Paulus (9 Nov 2019)

Morning all, it's nice and misty here, once the mist lifts it is forecast for heavy rain.
MrsP is of for a spa weekend near Oxford with her friends so I am playing home alone. So, the dog will be walked and a bit of food shopping done, I shall retire to the Mitre for lunch getting out the way of the rain


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2019)

I hear they could have snow in Derbyshire. If it is going to sbow anywhere it will be in Buxton. 


I have just ordered Mr WD's C*******s present. Why do the prices always increase to the point of lunacy during the run up to that time of year.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

Here is one just for the oldies.....not for all those young whippersnappers 
Asking @screenman where he lives brought this to mind so.......
Where were you born??
Which place/places have you lived for lengthy periods??
What took you to were you are now?
Me
Born on the wirral and lived in Wallasey/New Brighton till I was 21.
Met Mrs D, married and moved to Warrington where we have been ever since.
Sounds quite boring but its been mostly enjoyable.


----------



## gavroche (9 Nov 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde. Still in bed, listening to the wind and rain. I think we are in for a horrible day today so staying in. Even Molly doesn't want to go out.


----------



## GM (9 Nov 2019)

Morning all. As Paulus said, misty and was cold first thing when I emptied the dog. Dentist later this morning, might be a wet ride there and back.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2019)

The rain has turned to snow here.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Here is one just for the oldies.....not for all those young whippersnappers
> Asking @screenman where he lives brought this to mind so.......
> Where were you born??
> Which place/places have you lived for lengthy periods??
> ...



Born in Sudbury
Brought up in Kent
Came to Coventry in 1973, still here
Work


----------



## oldwheels (9 Nov 2019)

Overcast but dry with a moderate breeze near Oban. I don’t live here full time but just visit from time to time, mostly to cycle in the area but this weekend involuntary. Need to go into Oban later to buy some clothes. I arrived in this area last week and apart from a few days in nightwear ( in hospital) am still wearing what I stand up in.


----------



## GM (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Where were you born??
> Which place/places have you lived for lengthy periods??
> What took you to were you are now?
> Me
> ...




I was born in Stepney, and lived in various places in the East end of London. Moved out to North London when I was 24, shacked up with the lovely Mrs GM, got married 5 years later. Been in current house for nearly 40 years, we might downsize one day.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2019)

Moved to the UK and Birmingham. Lived and worked there for 30+ years

Moved to Wales 20 years ago lived, worked and now retired although not officially.


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2019)

I have risen!

Traditional saturday morning lay in with the highly pleasant and much younger Mrs D. Muttley walked. Just catching my breath.

I should have been born in Shetland, as that's where my Dad was working as an engineer in the oil industry. However, when my Grandad was taken I'll we flew down to kent to visit him just outside Ramsgate, and being the awkward sod I am i popped into the world early. So by virtue of being born on the Isle of Thanet I'm a man of kent, but technically scottish by heritage and upbringing. It's all a bit confusing. On the other side I'm a Breton-Celt fro the SW of England and France. But it's ok, as I self identify as a christmas islander.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Where were you born??
> Which place/places have you lived for lengthy periods??
> What took you to were you are now?


Born in Sparkhill, Birmingham.
Moved to Hall Green, Birmingham in 1962.
Left home in 1977 to live with my girlfriend, later my wife, and moved to Stourbridge for 6 years.
Moved to several places around North Worcestershire over the next 22 years - Feckenham, Redditch, Astwood Bank.
Moved to North Devon in 2005 as a result of a career posting.
Retired in 2014.
Next year, I will have lived in this house longer than anywhere else in my life.
I would not rule out a move to rural Cornwall in the future.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Born in Sudbury
> Brought up in Kent
> Came to Coventry in 1973, still here
> Work


Motor industry related job ??


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2019)

Born in Isleworth, lived very close to that area until we moved to Bardney Lincolnshire when i was 32, been here since which is a bit too long.


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Born in Sparkhill, Birmingham.
> Moved to Hall Green, Birmingham in 1962.
> Left home in 1977 to live with my girlfriend, later my wife, and moved to Stourbridge for 6 years.
> Moved to several places around North Worcestershire over the next 22 years.
> ...



Do you know Mr Khan?


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Do you know Mr Khan?


It was mainly Irish when I was there. Asians were just starting to move in when we left.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> I was born in Stepney, and lived in various places in the East end of London. Moved out to North London when I was 24, shacked up with the lovely Mrs GM, got married 5 years later. Been in current house for nearly 40 years, we might downsize one day.


So you were a proper 'geezer' then.
I realise "London" covers a BIG area but from where you live is it easy to pick up nice cycling routes ?
We keep threatening to downsize but the problem is that we both love this house


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Do you know Mr Khan?




Doesn't everyone?


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Motor industry related job ??



Telecomunications, GEC, and general engineering, driving, labouring, stores, warehouse and forklifts,


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Moved to the UK and Birmingham. Lived and worked there for 30+ years
> 
> Moved to Wales 20 years ago lived, worked and now retired although not officially.


"Moved to the uk" ??? From whence?


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2019)

I am also in the downsizing group, even now I shamefully admit we only use about half of this house.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Telecomunications, GEC stores, and general engineering, driving, labouring, stores, warehouse and forklifts,


Was that in the days before someone decided you need a 3 year university degree before allowing you to drive a forklift


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> "Moved to the uk" ??? From whence?




If I told you I'd have to kill you. MfI (pun intended)


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> I am also in the downsizing group, even now I shamefully admit we only use about half of this house.


We have a large ex RAF officers house. Ours is the smallest design of perhaps 30 similar houses but even so eg our lounge is 18' x 15' . Then, some 20ish years ago we built a full self contained granny flat on for the M.i.L to live. Sadly she didn't last very long afterwards.
But at the moment, rather than move we pay a cleaner one day a week and a gardener every 2 weeks.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Was that in the days before someone decided you need a 3 year university degree before allowing you to drive a forklift



No, I did my forklift training and I did my refresher courses, I remember when they were unregulated, I remember the damage and the injuries.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2019)

Good morning. I have had more sleep and feel less grumpy. It's a @Drago Y fronts day here - grey and damp.

I'm going to spend the day tidying my allotment.


----------



## GM (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So you were a proper 'geezer' then.
> I realise "London" covers a BIG area but from where you live is it easy to pick up nice cycling routes ?
> We keep threatening to downsize but the problem is that we both love this house



Yes, a true Cockney . As for cycling routes, around the Hertfordshire lanes are very popular, and in the other direction cycling around London especially on a Sunday morning is a pure delight!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Here is one just for the oldies.....not for all those young whippersnappers
> Asking @screenman where he lives brought this to mind so.......
> Where were you born??
> Which place/places have you lived for lengthy periods??
> ...



Good game!!

Born in Hazelmere, Surrey then raised for 19 years in small Hampshire village. My father worked for an estate agent, we lived in eight different houses in the same village in that time!!

Moved to Worcester for three years, York four years, Birmingham (Sparkbrook and Harborne) two years. Chorley 37 years. This cottage 36 years and I'm going out in a box.

Worcester was college. York work. Birmingham my then girlfriend announced she was moving - I followed as I wasn't losing this one! Chorley for work.


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Do you know Mr Khan?


KHAN!!!!!!;;


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Came to Coventry in 1973, still here


I know, that f@#%ing ring road is a nightmare!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good game!!
> 
> Born in Hazelmere, Surrey then raised for 19 years in small Hampshire village. My father worked for an estate agent, we lived in eight different houses in the same village in that time!!
> 
> ...


I am dizzy after reading that
Life has certainly not been boring for you.
We were close to moving to Chorley some 20-25 years ago. Did a lot of house hunting but ended up staying here.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2019)

'Kin cold up at Fernworthy this morning.
Had a walk along the side of the lake and up to see a stone circle.






Found a very odd fungus - never seen anything like this before. Not one I've seen in the books either.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> 'Kin cold up at Fernworthy this morning.
> Had a walk along the side of the lake and up to see a stone circle.
> View attachment 492309
> 
> ...


@Drago should be able to help you there. It looks like something he may have left while visiting


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Drago should be able to help you there. It looks like something he may have left while visiting


Great minds.......


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am dizzy after reading that
> Life has certainly not been boring for you.
> We were close to moving to Chorley some 20-25 years ago. Did a lot of house hunting but ended up staying here.



We were young. I was 28 when we arrived in Lancashire so have been pretty settled one way and another.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Nov 2019)

I was born in Shandon House now I think part of the nuclear submarine base on the Gare Loch. From there to various locations but the war years at primary school in Maddison near Falkirk. Then to Helensburgh and latterly Cardross. When I got married new wife and myself moved to Bowling at the west end of the Forth/Clyde canal. In 1972 we jumped to a challenging new job on the Isle of Mull and have been there ever since. My wife is now buried at Tobermory and in due course I will be joining her there.


----------



## GM (9 Nov 2019)

Luckily back before the heavens opened, unluckily back £130 poorer.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2019)

Had a very nice light lunch at the Ring o Bells in Chagford.
Picked up a small Bread Puddin' for afters.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. As Paulus said, misty and was cold first thing* when I emptied the dog.* Dentist later this morning, might be a wet ride there and back.


How'd you manage that!!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2019)

I might make a cake.


----------



## GM (9 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> How'd you manage that!!




Easy, just open the back door and let him out, and when he's finished his business, poo bag at the ready pick up said item and put in bin!


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Easy, just open the back door and let him out, and when he's finished his business, poo bag at the ready pick up said item and put in bin!


That's the dog emptying itself, not you emptying the dog.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

oldwheels said:


> I was born in Shandon House now I think part of the nuclear submarine base on the Gare Loch. From there to various locations but the war years at primary school in Maddison near Falkirk. Then to Helensburgh and latterly Cardross. When I got married new wife and myself moved to Bowling at the west end of the Forth/Clyde canal. In 1972 we jumped to a challenging new job on the Isle of Mull and have been there ever since. My wife is now buried at Tobermory and in due course I will be joining her there.


Love Isle of Mull. Only been twice on bird watching trips but saw lots of it. 
I doubt I will be buried anywhere as near as beatiful.
I would though like to be buried face down with my a**e sticking out so cyclists can park thier bikes


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Had a very nice light lunch at the Ring o Bells in Chagford.
> Picked up a small Bread Puddin' for afters.
> 
> 
> View attachment 492323


That looks heavy


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I might make a cake.


Are there any days when you dont make a cake ?


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> 'Kin cold up at Fernworthy this morning.
> Had a walk along the side of the lake and up to see a stone circle.
> View attachment 492309
> 
> ...


Growing on a fallen tree?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are there any days when you dont make a cake ?




Most days. I stopped for months. The first one in a long time was Wednesday I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are there any days when you dont make a cake ?




We don't eat much anyway because greedy grandsons come along and demolish them all. I usually send them home with some as well. Mr WD is never happy about that.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We don't eat much anyway because greedy grandsons come along and demolish them all. I usually send them home with some as well. Mr WD is never happy about that.


My Bro and wife are here shortly for a meal.
Starter is hot, coated Camenbert with chilli sauce.
Main is Lasagne with mixed salad plus a few chips.
Then, I noticed there is a sandwich cream cake.
So.....I asked WHY??? as we dont eat cake
The answer was "well I am visiting xyz tomorrow so they can have whats left". Is it me??


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Love Isle of Mull. Only been twice on bird watching trips but saw lots of it.
> I doubt I will be buried anywhere as near as beatiful.
> I would though like to be buried face down with my a**e sticking out so cyclists can park thier bikes



My favourite cafe is the Potters Cafe in Ribchester. Could you arrange to be interred there please?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> My favourite cafe is the Potters Cafe in Ribchester. Could you arrange to be interred there please?


Depends what size tyres you will be using.
And how warm you get them.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> ......
> Then, I noticed there is a sandwich cream cake.
> So.....I asked WHY??? as we dont eat cake
> The answer was "well I am visiting xyz tomorrow so they can have whats left". Is it me??



Left over cake? What is that? Is it similar to left over wine (which I have never encountered either)


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Growing on a fallen tree?


Growing in leaf mould at side of track in ancient birch woodland.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My Bro and wife are here shortly for a meal.
> Starter is hot, coated Camenbert with chilli sauce.
> Main is Lasagne with mixed salad plus a few chips.
> Then, I noticed there is a sandwich cream cake.
> ...




Never go to someones house empty handed.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2019)

Heavy artillery fire from the north and south this evening


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Growing in leaf mould at side of track in ancient birch woodland.
> View attachment 492337


_"Liquorice On A Stick"_ or _"Witches' Butter"_?


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"Liquorice On A Stick"_ or _"Witches' Butter"_?


Deffo not Witches butter - I've seen a lot of that.
Got pictures of the other one?


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

Correct name for the first is The Black Bulgar!


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Correct name for the first is The Black Bulgar!


Panic over! Mrs D has identified it.
It's Helvella lacunosa - otherwise known as Elfin Saddle fungus.
Apparently not rare, but I've never seen it before.

Stock photo of a better specimen.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Depends what size tyres you will be using.
> And how warm you get them.


My tyres are always warm.........28s


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Panic over! Mrs D has identified it.
> It's Helvella lacunosa - otherwise known as Elfin Saddle fungus.
> Apparently not rare, but I've never seen it before.
> 
> ...


Any where near a "Fairy Fort" when you found them?


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any where near a "Fairy Fort" when you found them?


It was in Dartmoor, not Brighton.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> It was in Dartmoor, not Brighton.


You'll have read how it got it's name?
Usually seen/found near "Fairy Forts" in Ireland.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2019)

The older I get the less I like Saturday nights. I'm going to have to get out more.

I've cleaned the oven hob and porch. 

Kit is ready for the morning so the forecast better be correct.

Whisky and newspaper next.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll have read how it got it's name?
> Usually seen/found near "Fairy Forts" in Ireland.



Did you say fairy farts?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Did you say fairy farts?


Oh you are awful......but I like you


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Did you say fairy farts?


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Did you say fairy farts?


I didn't think they dared.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Oh you are awful......but I like you


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2019)

Am I first. It's minus 4 here  and the pavements are looking a bit slippy after a little shower last night.

Should be ok for a careful walk at first light then I suppose I should rub the skirtings and facings down ready for painting now that I've finished the emulsioning in the spare room.


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Am I first. It's minus 4 here  and the pavements are looking a bit slippy after a little shower last night.
> 
> Should be ok for a careful walk at first light then I suppose I should rub the skirtings and facings down ready for painting now that I've finished the emulsioning in the spare room.


An exciting day planned then?😉


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2019)

Morning crappy hampers . Not as cold here today but not exactly balmy either.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Nov 2019)

morning 22c here with the heating on


----------



## screenman (10 Nov 2019)

Morning all, feeling rough this morning this cold thing is not giving up yet.


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2019)

Bit of a wild and woolly night in the van. Heavy rain and high, gusting winds until about 2am. Looks like it's pretty much cleared now.
Off for a doggie walk at Fingle Wood first, then Sunday lunch at the Old Thatch.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

Morning all. Blue sky and sunshine here--but cold.
My Bro and S.i.L came for tea last night as expected. A nice meal, some wine (too much really) and a good catch up natter. He has been doing our family tree for the last few years....... too much hard work for me but the results are really interesting.
A chill day in front of the TV is planned for me. Final day of the golf plus a couple of big footy matches on.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2019)

I have risen!

Muttley Walked, blue skies and warming up here. Gonna tidy myself up, slap on my blazer, a tie, my medals and beret, and march through the village with the other vets to lay a wreath at the war memorial.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Muttley Walked, blue skies and warming up here. Gonna tidy myself up, slap on my blazer, a tie, my medals and beret, and march through the village with the other vets to lay a wreath at the war memorial.


Get someone to take a photo of you marching and post it here.
Oh......make sure you are not wearing the infamous y fronts.


----------



## Mart44 (10 Nov 2019)

Good morning - It's brighter out there today. We can't get out because of Mrs mart's illness but it's good to look out on some sunshine anyway.

We got a surprise visit from our daughter yesterday. She lives in Spain now but came here because it was 75 years ago yesterday that my parents inflicted me on the World. 

We normally only take notice of 'decade' birthdays but it was nice that she went through the bother and expense to be here on my 75th.

She goes back to Spain this evening.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2019)

The Y fronts are also veterans, so it would be appropriate.


----------



## Paulus (10 Nov 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, breakfast has been eaten and two mugs of tea downed. Out with the dog soon on this sunny but cool day. I should be able to get out on the bike for a while later on.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - It's brighter out there today. We can't get out because of Mrs mart's illness but it's good to look out on some sunshine anyway.
> 
> We got a surprise visit from our daughter yesterday. She lives in Spain now but came here because it was 75 years ago yesterday that my parents inflicted me on the World.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Have a good one Mart.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> The Y fronts are also veterans, so it would be appropriate.


In that case just make sure you wear them on the inside and not outside. There will be some elderley vets there and you dont want to create heart problems


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

Its confession time......again.
After last nights meal Mrs D presented the cream sponge cake. Now, we very rarely eat cake and after a big meal I was definitely not going to indulge.
The others did INCLUDING Mrs D and all 3 said how nice it was.
That must have been on my mind as I woke up this morning thinking mmmm!!
I have just had a breakfast of CREAM CAKE with vodka & orange.
I have confessed and now feel better. Thank you for listening.....please tell me I am absolved of sin


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its confession time......again.
> After last nights meal Mrs D presented the cream sponge cake. Now, we very rarely eat cake and after a big meal I was definitely not going to indulge.
> The others did INCLUDING Mrs D and all 3 said how nice it was.
> That must have been on my mind as I woke up this morning thinking mmmm!!
> ...


We'll leave you with that guilty feeling.


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its confession time......again.
> After last nights meal Mrs D presented the cream sponge cake. Now, we very rarely eat cake and after a big meal I was definitely not going to indulge.
> The others did INCLUDING Mrs D and all 3 said how nice it was.
> That must have been on my mind as I woke up this morning thinking mmmm!!
> ...



Saying 3 hail marys and spending a morning doing work in the community should do it.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Saying 3 hail marys and spending a morning doing work in the community should do it.


Cant I just have a bike ride instead


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Nov 2019)

Not sure how this 'sinning' thing works, but unlike @Dave7 , I have been out for my ride already, so felt no guilt whatsoever on enjoying the piece of cake I had prior to tapping this out ... or indeed the hot cross bun I'm about to have. Nom 🍰


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cant I just have a bike ride instead



No, you'll enjoy that.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2019)

I'm back. Feeling old, a couple of young GWIi vets turned out today.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2019)

I'm back. Feeling old, a couple of young GWIi vets turned out today.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its confession time......again.
> After last nights meal Mrs D presented the cream sponge cake. Now, we very rarely eat cake and after a big meal I was definitely not going to indulge.
> The others did INCLUDING Mrs D and all 3 said how nice it was.
> That must have been on my mind as I woke up this morning thinking mmmm!!
> ...




Ooh. You told porkies as in "we never eat cake.". . We will of course make sure we remind you of this FOREVER.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm back. Feeling old, a couple of young GWIi vets turned out today.


Did you manage to get a photo?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. You told porkies as in "we never eat cake.". . We will of course make sure we remind you of this FOREVER.


Did I actually say "never"??
If so it should have said "almost never".
I suppose that compounds my sin then


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Not sure how this 'sinning' thing works, but unlike @Dave7 , I have been out for my ride already, so felt no guilt whatsoever on enjoying the piece of cake I had prior to tapping this out ... or indeed the hot cross bun I'm about to have. Nom 🍰


This sinning thing is all relative.
My gammy back means I haven't been on the bike since Oct 18th.
Add to that my boast that I virtually never eat cake.
Add to that it was my breakfast, washed down with vodka & orange.
You, sir, may have a good clean conscience


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Did I actually say "never"??
> If so it should have said "almost never".
> I suppose that compounds my sin then




Ohhhhh yes.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Ohhhhh yes.


If you are a typical woman then in years to come you will be posting "I remember that November 10th when you said........"


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If you are a typical woman then in years to come you will be posting "I remember that November 10th when you said........"


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Yep.... typical woman. Bury your head in a magazine


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2019)

Bleeding Jehovas! I don’t even take the leaflets in case I encourage them. Lol.

Finished painting for the day, but it will need another coat. Sick of the smell of paint and it’s not exactly warm enough to open the windows.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Bleeding Jehovas! I don’t even take the leaflets in case I encourage them. Lol.
> 
> Finished painting for the day, but it will need another coat. Sick of the smell of paint and it’s not exactly warm enough to open the windows.


I assume you have had the knock on the door


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yep.... typical woman. Bury your head in a magazine




Stop trying to deflect from YOUR error.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its confession time......again.
> After last nights meal Mrs D presented the cream sponge cake. Now, we very rarely eat cake and after a big meal I was definitely not going to indulge.
> The others did INCLUDING Mrs D and all 3 said how nice it was.
> That must have been on my mind as I woke up this morning thinking mmmm!!
> ...



I don't think that was a sin.

You saved it from being wasted, very noble of you.

Not sure about the Vodka and Orange however


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Stop trying to deflect from YOUR error.


Ok ok.... I give in. You are right. I am wrong


----------



## derrick (10 Nov 2019)

Lovely morning ride in the sunshine. 35 miles. Now in the pub having a beer. This seems to be the only place I can post without getting post deleted.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2019)

derrick said:


> Lovely morning ride in the sunshine. 35 miles. Now in the pub having a beer. This seems to be the only place I can post without getting post deleted.




Have you been naughty?


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2019)

Weather's turned out really nice.
Had a pleasant walk around Mardon Down with the doggie. Then went to Wooston hill fort in time for the 2 minutes silence which I spent looking at this view and pondering on stuff.





Then on to the Olde Thatch for Sunday lunch. Good value and excellently cooked for £6.95 a head.





Back to the van for a post prandial.........


----------



## derrick (10 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you been naughty?


Apparently. But not sure why. The mods need to give me a clue as to what I am doing wrong.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Nov 2019)

Good Afternoon. It's been a beautiful morning but clouding over now. Air temperature low but the sun and hills kept us warm.

Lovely ride today. Cold but very sunny. 67 miles. 5200 feet. 14.4avg. PB on The Rake, No.72 in the Official 100 Climbs. 11th in my age group so very pleased with that.

My bike is filthy. I shall TLC the bike, light the woodburner and drink tea.

Have I earned cake and vodka and orange????


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Bleeding Jehovas! I don’t even take the leaflets in case I encourage them. Lol.
> 
> Finished painting for the day, but it will need another coat. Sick of the smell of paint and it’s not exactly warm enough to open the windows.


Didn't you offer them a paintbrush apiece, and ask to see their good works?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good Afternoon. It's been a beautiful morning but clouding over now. Air temperature low but the sun and hills kept us warm.
> 
> Lovely ride today. Cold but very sunny. 67 miles. 5200 feet. 14.4avg. PB on The Rake, No.72 in the Official 100 Climbs. 11th in my age group so very pleased with that.
> 
> ...


I think you have earned a VERY large slice of cake plus a double vodka and orange.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think you have earned a VERY large slice of cake plus a double vodka and orange.


But you've already eaten the last of the cake!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> But you've already eaten the last of the cake!


Ahhh no....I had A slice of cake.
TBH I was keeping the rest for welshie but as she has let me down then Paul is welcome to it.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh no....I had A slice of cake.
> TBH I was keeping the rest for welshie but as she has let me down then Paul is welcome to it.


You'll be riding over with the cake for him then?


----------



## screenman (10 Nov 2019)

Been out to see the flooded area locally, wow! I can see farmland about 2 miles x 3 miles totally under about 6ft of water, including a mile long section of one of the main routes into Lincoln, my heart goes out to the farmers.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Been out to see the flooded area locally, wow! I can see farmland about 2 miles x 3 miles totally under about 6ft of water, including a mile long section of one of the main routes into Lincoln, my heart goes out to the farmers.


Hard to believe. I can imagine maybe two inches of flood but six feet


----------



## GM (10 Nov 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - It's brighter out there today. We can't get out because of Mrs mart's illness but it's good to look out on some sunshine anyway.
> 
> We got a surprise visit from our daughter yesterday. She lives in Spain now but came here because it was 75 years ago yesterday that my parents inflicted me on the World.
> 
> ...




Happy Birthday Mart4475, have a good 'un! 🎂


Just back from another delightful London Sunday Ride, 38 brompton miles for me.


----------



## screenman (10 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hard to believe. I can imagine maybe two inches of flood but six feet



Wish I knew got to get a video somebody out on face B on here, they did a drone shot of where the river burst over the walls to start the flood.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh no....I had A slice of cake.
> TBH I was keeping the rest for welshie but as she has let me down then Paul is welcome to it.




I have plenty of cake if anyone wants to come all the way here for it.


----------



## screenman (10 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hard to believe. I can imagine maybe two inches of flood but six feet



A lot of the area around here is very low level, you drive uphill away from the river to get to our house which is a huge 35ft above sea level.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2019)

I've been thinking...soamy parliamentary candidates have stood down this week due to stupid/sexist/racist/downright bizarre stuff they've said on social media the house of commons will be empty. At this rate no one anywhere will have a job because of sheet they've spouted on social media, apart from the odd few like me who aren't daft enough to join Twitbook or Snapgram.


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2019)

I've said for a long time that the country will eventually become ungovernable because of the internet, social media, political correctness and the victimhood culture.
All these factors seem to be coming together in a perfect storm.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2019)

I think you've right Papa Dirkie. And when it all comes to a shuddering halt I'll be ready.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## numbnuts (11 Nov 2019)




----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2019)

Not sounding good outside, the rain is hammering down which is only going to add to the floods.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2019)

We also had rain all night, but although where I live isn't far above sea level, the local river is well away from me. It breaks my heart watching the news and seeing the devastation some poor folk are suffering. 

More showers to come and still chilly so can't see me venturing far today.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2019)

Good day fellow relaxed people. The forecast was wet and windy but we seem to have clear and breezy. Hard to tell while it's pitch black.

Should be out for a short recovery ride today unless it starts hammering down before 9.00.

Then I'm going to finish off cleaning paint drips on the quarry tiles in the porch. 😭


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

I have risen!

Doctors today, he wanted another look at me shoulder. Sadists!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2019)

Morning peeps. We have had rain all night.


----------



## Paulus (11 Nov 2019)

Morning all fellow members, it is raining and breezy outside at the moment. And it's forecast to stay like this all day. 
I received a nice Brucey bonus on Saturday from the taxman in the form of a letter telling me they owe me money.£££. So far this year I have had one letter saying I owed them a couple of hundred squidleys, followed a week later by another saying they owed me and now this one. I am well up on the deal though.👍👍👍😀


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2019)

Our neighbours seem to be playing music extraordinarily loud for 07.38 on a Monday morning.........have they no w*** to go??


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2019)

Good morning folks, wet night but now its dry cold and windy, I feel a bike ride coming on. I was on facebook earlier on and it reminded me its been 3 years since my heart attack, that went quick.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2019)

Good news. Today's ride cancelled. I didn't wimp out - it's always best to hang on and see who cracks first.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2019)

Morning all.
Jeez......looks like Armageddon starting out there.
Think I'll hunker downin the van fora while.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

Docs at 1050. I'll get the bus methinks. I'm not strapped for 55p.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2019)

Whizzed round the skirtings with a final coat of paint. Few days to harden properly, then I'll pop up to the local carpet shop and see if I can find something nice to put down. Shouldn't take them long in a small square room that is totally empty hopefully. As well to pick something decent as I do up rooms so infrequently it will need to be something that will last.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

You paint your skirts? Isnt it simpler to just bung them in the washing machine?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> You paint your skirts? Isnt it simpler to just bung them in the washing machine?


Lol. I don't actually possess a skirt!


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

You mean you walk about half naked? Lordy, things have got very liberal north or the border since I've been away.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2019)

10.00 and on time wind and high winds arrive.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2019)

Late on parade today. I was up early but can't get going.
Dark clouds early on but brighter now though its very windy out there.
No plans for today though my back seems to be improving so I hope to restart my life soon. It seems so long since I did any exercise.
Onwards and upwards.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2019)

Sat in Bake 180 at Middleton Hall with a coffee and a teacake, the lanes are a bit claggy this morning, and I've ridden through a few flooded sections, fortunately no deep ones.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2019)

Another day of slobbing for me a the weather is so awful here. What film shall I watch.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

My Y fronts are claggy too.

Just got back fro the docs. Lots of pain, more amitriptyline.


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Nov 2019)

Was hoping to get out for a few miles before the next front (_not 'Y', before anyone chimes in!_) blows across. It was not to be. Bathroom cistern finally gave up the ghost on the short flush, so had no option but to start stripping it down ... with YouTube's help of course.
Turns out one tiny lug has snapped, so the whole valve's gotta be replaced 🤬
None of the local plumber's merchants have one in stock (_naturally!_) so have ordered one which should hopefully be here tomorrow.

If you ever have your bathroom done, *do not *let them convince you a hidden cistern would look nice. It does, but you have to be a contortionist to get to the innards. Oh, and you scaff your hands to bits trying to perform keyhole surgery!🚽


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2019)

I've decided we have a master race of super intelligent spiders living in the garden............. natural selection. The stupid ones come in to my house and get hoovered up.

If you can't ride then hoover!!


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've decided we have a master race of super intelligent spiders living in the garden............. natural selection. The stupid ones come in to my house and get hoovered up.
> 
> *If you can't ride then hoover!!*[/B]


*Like this?




*


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> *Like this?
> View attachment 492621
> *


You got it


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Was hoping to get out for a few miles before the next front (_not 'Y', before anyone chimes in!_) blows across. It was not to be. Bathroom cistern finally gave up the ghost on the short flush, so had no option but to start stripping it down ... with YouTube's help of course.
> Turns out one tiny lug has snapped, so the whole valve's gotta be replaced 🤬
> None of the local plumber's merchants have one in stock (_naturally!_) so have ordered one which should hopefully be here tomorrow.
> 
> If you ever have your bathroom done, *do not *let them convince you a hidden cistern would look nice. It does, but you have to be a contortionist to get to the innards. Oh, and you scaff your hands to bits trying to perform keyhole surgery!🚽


I agree 100% with that. We had both WCs done up and built in cisterns put in. BIG mistake. Any problems now and I have to get someone in. The actual plummer couldnt fix it......he said he had no idea how to. In the end my Mr Fixit took it apart as he loves finding how things work.


----------



## gavroche (11 Nov 2019)

Gale winds and heavy showers here today so after walking Molly, a not doing much day for me although I did clean my bike after yesterday's outing.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2019)

I've been out to Middleton Hall this morning, got 56 miles in, some of the smaller lanes are a bit claggy, I've had to ride through some minor flooded sections and when I got to the Barston ford I got off and walked the footbridge, it looked spectacular but it wasn't deep but I didn't fancy wet feet. It turned out to be a good cycling morning, bright, sunny, a bit chilly and a bit breezy, I've had a good morning out on my bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2019)

I am bingeing on Dublin Murders.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

Just about to walk up the school to fetch Mini D. All the yummy mummies can see what a studmuffin I am.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am bingeing on Dublin Murders.



The end of that left more questions than answers.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> The end of that left more questions than answers.



Sasha. Don't tell me


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Just about to walk up the school to fetch Mini D. All the yummy mummies can see what a studmuffin I am.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2019)

Very nice walk along the East Dart river this morning. Followed by a pleasant light lunch at the Warren House Inn. Back home tomorrow for 3 weeks, before we are off again.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sasha. Don't tell me



I wont.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

Cold and windy put there in Poshshire.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sasha. Don't tell me


Thought it was Dave r, not Sasha!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thought it was Dave r, not Sasha!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2019)

Weather has really turned here. Heavy rain, wind and lots of dark cloud. A winters day come early.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Weather has really turned here. Heavy rain, wind and lots of dark cloud. A winters day come early.


Two thirds of the way through the day is early?


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

Lit up the fire. Dog and cats are stretched out in front of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I wont.




You were right. Watched all that and I was still confused at the end. Doh.🤣


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You were right. Watched all that and I was still confused at the end. Doh.🤣



You're not the only one.


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2019)

We had a walk down to the new lake today, so sad for the people there. It does not show it well but in the middle is one of the two road to Lincoln, under 6 ft of water. You can see the big problem at about 43 seconds.


View: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-lincolnshire-50381098/flooding-barlings-eau-river-breach-leaves-farmer-cut-off


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/dronemanuk/status/1193509191220117504?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

Sod all on telly tonight. Monday is the new Wednesday as far as tv programming is concerned.


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2019)

It is deeper now than when those shots were taken, it went up a couple of inches in the 30 minutes we stood there today.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Sod all on telly tonight. Monday is the new Wednesday as far as tv programming is concerned.


Thursday nights became the new Friday nights years ago.


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Sod all on telly tonight. Monday is the new Wednesday as far as tv programming is concerned.



Travel man, is sometimes interesting, almost.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2019)

Just watched Jim Alcoholic explaining Quantum Theory.
I'm not much the wiser......


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just watched Jim Alcoholic explaining Quantum Theory.
> I'm not much the wiser......


Well, It's like a bit of string...


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

Ah, Rambo at 2100hrs.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Ah, Rambo at 2100hrs.


Who's got his "six"?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Sod all on telly tonight. Monday is the new Wednesday as far as tv programming is concerned.



Yep. I'm bored. Changed the beds. Cleared out a couple of drawers. Empty the bins.........8.30pm and wondering what to do next.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep. I'm bored. Changed the beds. Cleared out a couple of drawers. *Empty the bins.........*8.30pm and wondering what to do next.


Bag up what you emptied from the bins!


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2019)

We've been down the club tonight, and I won a tenner on the bingo, a good end to a good day. Tomorrow might not be so good, my Good Lady has her blue badge assessment in the morning, no yoga for me tomorrow, but we may be able to get her closer to places in the future.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> We've been down the club tonight, and I won a tenner on the bingo, a good end to a good day. Tomorrow might not be so good, my Good Lady has her blue badge assessment in the morning, no yoga for me tomorrow, but we may be able to get her closer to places in the future.


Best o'luck tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> We've been down the club tonight, and I won a tenner on the bingo, a good end to a good day. Tomorrow might not be so good, my Good Lady has her blue badge assessment in the morning, no yoga for me tomorrow, but we may be able to get her closer to places in the future.



Good luck with that. My lad used to have a blue badge but it was taken away. Somewhere I answered the application form questions in a way that meant he was no longer eligible. After 22 years with a blue badge and a genetic condition that will never change it was decided he no longer qualifies. Bastards.

Interested to read your Good Lady is being assessed. I don't mean to be inappropriate but does this mean she has to go along and demonstrate the difficulties she faces?


----------



## rustybolts (11 Nov 2019)

Its the time of year to batten down the hatches to some extent, and roads treacherous with wet leaves on tricky corners need to be given some respect . Might drag the Kurt Kinetic out of the shed and brush the cobwebs off it


----------



## rustybolts (11 Nov 2019)

Does anybody still make home brew ?


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

rustybolts said:


> Does anybody still make home brew ?


There's one that does "Guinness"!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2019)

the rain is hammering down and there's a small gale blowing outside. I'm on my second coffee and would rather be asleep.

This morning isn't good. I'm taking a friend for a bone marrow biopsy. Not quite sure how the chat will go but I'm planning to keep it normal. You hope for good news even though it's very unlikely.

Collecting the cycle club trophies later today. A relief as the engraver has been impossible to get hold of till yesterday afternoon. Awards Night on Friday. A sell out this year compared with last year's dismal effort which was virtually a committee meeting with food.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> the rain is hammering down and there's a small gale blowing outside. I'm on my second coffee and would rather be asleep.
> 
> This morning isn't good. I'm taking a friend for a bone marrow biopsy. Not quite sure how the chat will go but I'm planning to keep it normal. You hope for good news even though it's very unlikely.
> 
> Collecting the cycle club trophies later today. A relief as the engraver has been impossible to get hold of till yesterday afternoon. Awards Night on Friday. A sell out this year compared with last year's dismal effort which was virtually a committee meeting with food.


Also raining here and has been for most of the night. Supposed to go off lunchtime. We shall see.

Hope your friend copes with the procedure ok and praying for good news.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2019)

Thank you @Mo1959. He has a fear of hospitals and needles! I'm going as he finds it easier to cope if his wife isn't there. Something I 100% understand though when I was ill my need to go alone was because I craved the independence this gave me.

As for the overall outcome we are all hoping but know the prospects are not good.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> the rain is hammering down and there's a small gale blowing outside. I'm on my second coffee and would rather be asleep.
> 
> This morning isn't good. I'm taking a friend for a bone marrow biopsy. Not quite sure how the chat will go but I'm planning to keep it normal. You hope for good news even though it's very unlikely.
> 
> Collecting the cycle club trophies later today. A relief as the engraver has been impossible to get hold of till yesterday afternoon. Awards Night on Friday. A sell out this year compared with last year's dismal effort which was virtually a committee meeting with food.




Fingers crossed for your friend from me as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

Morning folks. I have been listening to the wind and rain all night. Still really yucky here.


----------



## gavroche (12 Nov 2019)

Still raining and windy here and I am off to school shortly.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good luck with that. My lad used to have a blue badge but it was taken away. Somewhere I answered the application form questions in a way that meant he was no longer eligible. After 22 years with a blue badge and a genetic condition that will never change it was decided he no longer qualifies. Bastards.
> 
> Interested to read your Good Lady is being assessed. I don't mean to be inappropriate but does this mean she has to go along and demonstrate the difficulties she faces?


Yes, I'm not sure whats involved but I've got to take her down to Opus House on a nearby industrial estate for them to have a look at how she walks.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

I have started a fire. I don't think there will be much of an improvement in the weather here today.

I have 1 or 2 sewing projects to try today


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Best o'luck tomorrow.



Thank you


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Thank you




Good luck from me as well.


----------



## Paulus (12 Nov 2019)

Morning all, nice and sunny here at the moment, but rain forecast for later. The shed roof is letting some rain through so some repair/bodge needs to be undertaken.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> the rain is hammering down and there's a small gale blowing outside. I'm on my second coffee and would rather be asleep.
> 
> This morning isn't good. I'm taking a friend for a bone marrow biopsy. Not quite sure how the chat will go but I'm planning to keep it normal. You hope for good news even though it's very unlikely.
> 
> Collecting the cycle club trophies later today. A relief as the engraver has been impossible to get hold of till yesterday afternoon. Awards Night on Friday. A sell out this year compared with last year's dismal effort which was virtually a committee meeting with food.



Hope your friend receives good news 

Some years ago, there were three of us who met up once per week, in the pub, to "put the world to rights".

Sadly, one became ill. I was useless at the "talking about the illness" stuff, and concentrated on trying to keep it light and encouraging making the best of the time he had left. My other pal, thankfully, was good at listening and sympathising. I like to think that, between us, we improved things.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good luck from me as well.


Thank you


----------



## roadrash (12 Nov 2019)

windy as feck and horizontal rain at wigan pier today, @dave r hope all goes well for mrs dave r


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> windy as feck and horizontal rain at wigan pier today, @dave r hope all goes well for mrs dave r



Thank you


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2019)

Hitching up and towing back home in a couple of hours time if we get a decent window in the weather.
Forecasting 40+mph winds near home........so it should be 'interesting' over the Taw bridge in Barnstaple.
We've had pretty decent 9 days o Dartmoor, considering the weather. Been able to get out for a walk every day, as the wild and woolly weather has generally been overnight. 

Best of luck to your Good Lady @dave r .


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2019)




----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2019)

I have risen!

Late checking in. Took Lemmy for his normal early walk and both he and I were attacked by a other dog which was not on its lead. I took a couple of kicks at it and managed to land a size 10 in its face and it helped and backed off. If it hadnt I'd have tried stamping on it. Stupid a***hole owner just grabbed his dog and walked off without so much as an apology.

I've got paw prints and dog slobber over my thighs, which have photographed to corroborate my version of events. I've reported it to Poshshire plod on their website as a dog dangerously out of control in a public place causing fear of injury, but I dont know the bloke and we were I. the back end of nowhere so theres little prospect of him getting his collar felt.

Done my nacked shoulder no good at all yanking a 75lb labrador off the grpund to protect him, so I'm sore and seething.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Hitching up and towing back home in a couple of hours time if we get a decent window in the weather.
> Forecasting 40+mph winds near home........so it should be 'interesting' over the Taw bridge in Barnstaple.
> We've had pretty decent 9 days o Dartmoor, considering the weather. Been able to get out for a walk every day, as the wild and woolly weather has generally been overnight.
> 
> Best of luck to your Good Lady @dave r .



Thank you


----------



## derrick (12 Nov 2019)

DIY ing for a Friend today for a couple of hrs. Can't say I am looking forward to going out in the cold


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> We've been down the club tonight, and I won a tenner on the bingo, a good end to a good day. Tomorrow might not be so good, my Good Lady has her blue badge assessment in the morning, no yoga for me tomorrow, but we may be able to get her closer to places in the future.


Yes, I hope things go your way.....all the best with that.
As Paul suggests, it all depends on who assesses your good lady.
I know soneone that convinced them she couldnt walk so got a badge AND a car. She used the car to deliver for a chinese takeaway and boasted to us the had just been to Blackpool and walked the mile long seafront.
On the other hand my wifes aunty is 94 and weighs less than 5 1/2 stone. She cannot leave her apartment without my wife supporting her. She cant get a badge as they say she can walk across the room


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Late checking in. Took Lemmy for his normal early walk and both he and I were attacked by a other dog which was not on its lead. I took a couple of kicks at it and managed to land a size 10 in its face and it helped and backed off. If it hadnt I'd have tried stamping on it. Stupid a***hole owner just grabbed his dog and walked off without so much as an apology.
> 
> ...


Stupid b*stard. (Him not you).


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

Been dreadful here all night. Still wet and windy here. I was awake at 0800 and it was still dark. I have no plans to go out.
I am going to try the exercise bike and see if the back holds up. You know the feeling when you have to do something active....but I dont want it to go worse.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, nice and sunny here at the moment, but rain forecast for later. The shed roof is letting some rain through so some repair/bodge needs to be undertaken.


My flat roofed garage roof is getting ropy too. Had it re-felted around 5 years ago but it is looking a bit damp again so have asked a local firm to supply and fit the steel profile sheeting on top before it gets any worse. They are up to their eyes with work so hoping they can fit it in before we get much more rain as I don't fancy having to replace some of the wood too if it gets too damp.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> Hope your friend receives good news
> 
> Some years ago, there were three of us who met up once per week, in the pub, to "put the world to rights".
> 
> Sadly, one became ill. I was useless at the "talking about the illness" stuff, and concentrated on trying to keep it light and encouraging making the best of the time he had left. My other pal, thankfully, was good at listening and sympathising. I like to think that, between us, we improved things.



I understand this. Until my heart attack four years ago I was hopeless. During my illness this year I became very depressed, fortunately a friend pulled me out of it.

Since the heart issue I've become evangelical about men's health as many will not discuss it. I've been very open about my mental state earlier this year and feel ready to discuss any issue anyone might want to talk about.

My friend though has huge difficulty with opening up so it was better we talked no sense about allotments, compost heaps and water butts!!! 😄😄


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2019)

Thanks for the kind thoughts everyone. Good luck to @dave r and his Good Lady.


----------



## Paulus (12 Nov 2019)

An exciting start to the day, The bedclothes are in the wash as the sun is out and there is a good breeze to aid drying. MrsP just used the last loo roll, and we are out of toothpaste. Guess I will be going up the High Road for some supplies later. All rock and roll in this household


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> An exciting start to the day, The bedclothes are in the wash as the sun is out and there is a good breeze to aid drying. MrsP just used the last loo roll, and we are out of toothpaste. Guess I will be going up the High Road for some supplies later. All rock and roll in this household


She used a whole loo roll . I hope her bad tummy gets better soon.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

Which reminds me. We normally get the 12 pack loo rolls as and when they are on offer. Last week Mrs D noticed they were on offer again. Apparently it was a particularly good offer so she put 2 packs in the trolley.
Then she felt embarrassed** so put one back on the shelf. ** like 'ooh look at us, we use the toilet'


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Which reminds me. We normally get the 12 pack loo rolls as and when they are on offer. Last week Mrs D noticed they were on offer again. Apparently it was a particularly good offer so she put 2 packs in the trolley.
> Then she felt embarrassed** so put one back on the shelf. ** like 'ooh look at us, we use the toilet'


Second pack could have been "for a craft project".


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Which reminds me. We normally get the 12 pack loo rolls as and when they are on offer. Last week Mrs D noticed they were on offer again. Apparently it was a particularly good offer so she put 2 packs in the trolley.
> Then she felt embarrassed** so put one back on the shelf. ** like 'ooh look at us, we use the toilet'



Mr WD always makes a point of trying to embarrass me in the supermarket by saying "are you sure this JUMBO pack of toilet rolls is going to be enough for you?"


----------



## GM (12 Nov 2019)

Morning all. Last on duty again! 

Good luck with the assessment Dave 

We get our loo rolls from Costco, a great big pack of them. If we run out of storage space indoors I just leave them in the car boot.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Last on duty again!
> 
> Good luck with the assessment Dave
> 
> We get our loo rolls from Costco, a great big pack of them. If we run out of storage space indoors I just leave them in the car boot.



I leave them in my car boot as well along with the kitchen towel and large cartons.of milk. Then I just get them when we need them.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Last on duty again!
> 
> Good luck with the assessment Dave
> 
> We get our loo rolls from Costco, a great big pack of them. If we run out of storage space indoors I just leave them in the car boot.






GM said:


> Morning all. Last on duty again!
> 
> Good luck with the assessment Dave
> 
> We get our loo rolls from Costco, a great big pack of them. If we run out of storage space indoors I just leave them in the car boot.



Thank you


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2019)

My Good Lady has been awarded a blue badge, just got to wait for them to do the paperwork and send it out.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady has been awarded a blue badge, just got to wait for them to do the paperwork and send it out.




Well done. Excellent news.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2019)

I keep my loo rolls in the fridge on curry night.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I leave them in my car boot as well along with the kitchen towel and large cartons.of milk. Then I just get them when we need them.


Handy if you need a forrest gump while you are out.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady has been awarded a blue badge, just got to wait for them to do the paperwork and send it out.


Nice one, pleased for you.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, I hope things go your way.....all the best with that.
> As Paul suggests, it all depends on who assesses your good lady.
> I know soneone that convinced them she couldnt walk so got a badge AND a car. She used the car to deliver for a chinese takeaway and boasted to us the had just been to Blackpool and walked the mile long seafront.
> On the other hand my wifes aunty is 94 and weighs less than 5 1/2 stone. She cannot leave her apartment without my wife supporting her. She cant get a badge as they say she can walk across the room



Yes, I know two people like that. Both have blue badges and Motability cars. Both can walk perfectly well, one of them regularly walks the lakeland fells! I also know a (younger) woman who went to school with my son, she has great difficulty walking (spina-bifida), no car, no blue badge.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I understand this. Until my heart attack four years ago I was hopeless. During my illness this year I became very depressed, fortunately a friend pulled me out of it.
> 
> Since the heart issue I've become evangelical about men's health as many will not discuss it. I've been very open about my mental state earlier this year and feel ready to discuss any issue anyone might want to talk about.
> 
> My friend though has huge difficulty with opening up so it was better we talked no sense about allotments, compost heaps and water butts!!! 😄😄



Snap! I had heart attack at age 49 (quite a while ago now!). It certainly concentrates the mind  When I was in hospital, recovering, I recall a young nurse telling me "this is your life, there are no action replays". Sobering words.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done. Excellent news.






Dave7 said:


> Nice one, pleased for you.



Thank you.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2019)

You dont just "get" a Motability car. You have to surrender the mobility element of your PIP. Christ, no one bats an eyelid when someone uses the mobility element of PIP to buy a car to keep themselves mobile, but lease one from Motability instead and they've suddenly become an anti royalist spawn of satan communist sympathiser. Once you've bought or leased a car you're free to do what the hell you want with it, same as I am with my car.

Also you can get blue badges for reasons other than not being able to walk very far. Loss of use of an upper limb, hidden ailments, and I know one couple who have to carry life saving equipment in their car wherever they go for their seriously Ill child. They qualify for a blue badge so they can park close to their destination, and thus have this life saving equipment close at hand yet outwardly to the uninformed and ignorant observer they all visually appear fine and dandy.

Don't judge others. You never know the full story, and one day it might be you or one of your loved ones in that position and then you'll know how offensive and upsetting such attitudes are.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> You dont just "get" a Motability car. You have to surrender the mobility element of your PIP. Christ, no one bats an eyelid when someone uses the mobility element of PIP to buy a car to keep themselves mobile, but lease one from Motability instead and they've suddenly become an anti royalist spawn of satan communist sympathiser. Once you've bought or leased a car you're free to do what the hell you want with it, same as I am with my car.



Yes, I know how the system works.

Perhaps, the PIP is being "miss-claimed", in the examples given, shall we say? 

Over and out


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2019)

Thats a different issue, but PIP is chuffing hard to mis claim. Even in the examples cited we have only your word, and even if that should be accurate we have only one side of the story. Why shou,d someone not use a Motability car to make deliveries? It's their car, they've paid for it, so shou,d those with a disability not be allowed to earn a living. When Mrs d had a Motability car she used to drive it to work to earn money - is that permitted in your Chrysalids like little world? Now my Dad has bought her a car she pockets the PIP - do we need your approval for that to? One day I'll be too old/knackered to lift her in and out the bath, so that money is being saved for a wet room. Oh, but you don't have one therefore in your little world no one else should have one either.

My wife is wheelchair bound and has weak hands, yet I had to take the DWP to court to get her PIP. That's how difficult it is to get it, so this idea that people everywhere are tearing the arse out of it is utterly disingenuous.

I'm sorry Mr Lad, but that is a disgraceful attitude in this day and age. That's the type of attitude that prevailed in 1930s germany. I bet you're one of those people that sticks their nose in when people use disabled parking bays because they don't look disabled enough for you. That has happened to me with Mrs D and I've had enough. Next time it happens I'm going to front them right down and make them squirm. If there's any justice in this world it'll be you.

Disablism is no more acceptable than racism or misogyny, and I'm staggered that you think its acceptable to make judgements about the disabled in that way.

I'm so incensed, so utterly disgusted, that for the first time ever I've now 'ignored'a user of this forum.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> You dont just "get" a Motability car. You have to surrender the mobility element of your PIP. Christ, no one bats an eyelid when someone uses the mobility element of PIP to buy a car to keep themselves mobile, but lease one from Motability instead and they've suddenly become an anti royalist spawn of satan communist sympathiser. Once you've bought or leased a car you're free to do what the hell you want with it, same as I am with my car.
> 
> Also you can get blue badges for reasons other than not being able to walk very far. Loss of use of an upper limb, hidden ailments, and I know one couple who have to carry life saving equipment in their car wherever they go for their seriously Ill child. They qualify for a blue badge so they can park close to their destination, and thus have this life saving equipment close at hand yet outwardly to the uninformed and ignorant observer they all visually appear fine and dandy.
> 
> Don't judge others. You never know the full story, and one day it might be you or one of your loved ones in that position and then you'll know how offensive and upsetting such attitudes are.


I fear you missed the point. She TOLD me that she exagerated the problem and got one on the basis she couldnt walk far. She then uses the car to deliver chinese meals and proved she CAN walk very well by doing the blackpool mile.
The aunty was asked to walk a length of the corridor and turned down.......but she cant walk on pavements unless supported (unless pavements are perfectly smooth).
We realise that badges etc are awarded for other things than walking problems ut the cases mentioned highlight how unequal the system can be.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Thats a different issue, but PIP is chuffing g hard to mis claim.
> 
> My wife is wheelchair bound and has weak hands, yet I had to take the DWP to court to get her PIP. That's how difficult it is to get it, so this idea that people everywhere are tearing the arse out of it is utterly disingenuous.
> 
> ...



IF you read all of my original post, I did mention that some people (or, at least one person) appeared to be denied what they needed. The system is defective. I actually "work" as a volunteer to in this area. Feel free to Ignore me.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I fear you missed the point. She TOLD me that she exagerated the problem and got one on the basis she couldnt walk far. She then uses the car to deliver chinese meals and proved she CAN walk very well by doing the blackpool mile.
> The aunty was asked to walk a length of the corridor and turned down.......but she cant walk on pavements unless supported (unless pavements are perfectly smooth).
> We realise that badges etc are awarded for other things than walking problems ut the cases mentioned highlight how unequal the system can be.


Im still curious as to why someone should not use a Motability car to earn a living - they're explicitly entitled to do so. They put business and commuting cover on the insurance for free for that very reason. The disabled are as entitled to earn their living as anyone else. 

As for the rest of it, that's fluff, albeit you present it in a more reasoned manner than somone I shan't name. She should be grassed and dealth with, but the premise that by extension Motability users are on some kind of gravy train requires challenge.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

Is it lunchtime yet gang? 👍


----------



## derrick (12 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I keep my loo rolls in the fridge on curry night.


Still using newspapers here. That's all there good for.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Im still curious as to why someone should not use a Motability car to earn a living - they're explicitly entitled to do so. They put business and commuting cover on the insurance for free for that very reason. The disabled are as entitled to earn their living as anyone else.
> 
> As for the rest of it, that's fluff, albeit you present it in a more reasoned manner than somone I shan't name. She should be grassed and dealth with, but the premise that by extension Motability users are on some kind of gravy train requires challenge.


Right.....one last point then I will rest from this issue as friends .
I never, for one moment, suggested that motability users are on any kind of gravy train.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it lunchtime yet gang? 👍



We're sat in one of the local cafes waiting for ours.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

derrick said:


> Still using newspapers here. That's all there good for.


Them were the days when yesterdays Liverpool Echo was cut into squares and hung on the bog wall......down the bottom of the yard.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it lunchtime yet gang? 👍


Late lunch for us will be veggie sausage**
With chips, some cabbage/carrot mix with mushroom n onion gravy. Plus bread n butter of course......must have a chip butty to dunk 
**not a big fan of veggie sausage although I do like the Cauldron ones. These are new to us, recommended by someone.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Late lunch for us will be veggie sausage**
> With chips, some cabbage/carrot mix with mushroom n onion gravy. Plus bread n butter of course......must have a chip butty to dunk
> **not a big fan of veggie sausage although I do like the Cauldron ones. These are new to us, recommended by someone.




Pork and something for us today


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

I managed 10 minutes on the exercise bike. Back is a bit sore now but (hopefully)its worth the effort.
I think I shall give myself a like for this


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Pork and something for us today


Pork and something
Surely Mr WD deserves better than pork and something


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I managed 10 minutes on the exercise bike. Back is a bit sore now but (hopefully) ots worth the effort.
> I think I shall give myself a like for this


Here. Have one on me!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Here. Have one on me!


Why thank you kind lady.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Pork and something
> Surely Mr WD deserves better than pork and something




It's better than nothing with nothing.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

Mr WD's present has arrived. Only 46 days left...

I'll get me coat.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Nov 2019)

A tad windy here this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

dickyknees said:


> A tad windy here this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 492703




Like Drago's Y fronts then.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

dickyknees said:


> A tad windy here this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 492703


Where is that exactly? Mrs D says the harbour wall but I dont recognise those rocks.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Like Drago's Y fronts then.


He said "a *TAD* windy"


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2019)

Deffo lunchtime.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Deffo lunchtime.
> 
> View attachment 492705


I assume that is for 2 people??


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I assume that is for 2 people??


Only the food........
It's actually a single portion but we share.
Steak, Stilton & Red Onion baguette 'n chips.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD's present has arrived.* Only 46 days left...*
> 
> I'll get me coat.


You certain!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> You certain!




Nope


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2019)

Yeah!!! Just booked three weeks in Vietnam and Cambodia


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

An executive decision has been made. Pork and stuffing sandwiches will be had after I pick my granddaughter up from town.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Where is that exactly? Mrs D says the harbour wall but I dont recognise those rocks.



Any help ~ end of the breakwater, the coast then goes round to North Stack.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yeah!!! Just booked three weeks in Vietnam and Cambodia


Saw Vietnam on Apocalypse....... looks a nice place


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Any help ~ end of the breakwater, the coast then goes round to North Stack.
> View attachment 492708


Dam.....you know what youve done!!!! I have had to admit to Mrs D that she is correct. Ohh the shame of it


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Saw Vietnam on Apocalypse....... looks a nice place


Is that were they eat boiled chicken claws along with Dalmation dogs ?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dam.....you know what youve done!!!! I have had to admit to Mrs D that she is correct. Ohh the shame of it


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that were they eat boiled chicken claws along with Dalmation dogs ?



Quite probably as I've heard the cuisine is quite unique.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2019)

My Good Lady's not impressed, I spent an hour this afternoon fettling my bike without making a contribution to our swear box. 😄


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I managed 10 minutes on the exercise bike. Back is a bit sore now but (hopefully)its worth the effort.
> I think I shall give myself a like for this


Look on the bright side. You weren't too far from home, and you'd no bike to clean.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2019)

Blimey, BoJo is a Rolling Stones fan. He may be a politician - and therefore a nodder by default - but I can't knock his listening choices.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2019)

........err doesn't that depend on whether he was telling the truth or working from a script?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> ........err doesn't that depend on whether he was telling the truth or working from a script?


Paul......he is a politician. Surely he must be speaking the truth.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2019)

Damn....so he says he's a Stones fan, which really means he loves Adam and the Ants.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dam.....you know what youve done!!!! I have had to admit to Mrs D that she is correct. Ohh the shame of it



?? Surely, Mrs D is ALWAYS correct?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Paul......he is a politician. Surely he must be speaking the truth.



Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.........


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

I suppose there is another load of rubbish on the TV tonight.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2019)

Bog all on. Resorted to watching Johnny English Reborn on Sky movies.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I suppose there is another load of rubbish on the TV tonight.


And that's why I haven't got a telly


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Bog all on. Resorted to watching Johnny English Reborn on Sky movies.


Zulu


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> ?? Surely, Mrs D is ALWAYS correct?


Yes of course......but I am not always forced to admit it


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Zulu


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Zulu


Again??... surely not.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I suppose there is another load of rubbish on the TV tonight.


We have just watched Ant and Dec following thier DNA. I wasn't going to bother but glad we did...... really interesting and entertaining.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Again??... surely not.


They've just had their first sighting of the Zulu's, and have been stood to.

Order to load, and "that damn train" again.


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2019)

Pam and I once bought 2 large kitchen rolls and 12 tubes of Durex lubricant in the local JTF, not quite sure what the cashier though of us. My excuse they were 50p a tube and I use it as a suction cup sealant for the glass repair tools.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I suppose there is another load of rubbish on the TV tonight.



We watched Our Yorkshire Farm, a serious dose of organized chaos. I'm now on my tablet.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Zulu


Watched that dutifully this afternoon. The Final Redoubt scene is cinema gold.


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> We watched Our Yorkshire Farm, a serious dose of organized chaos. I'm now on my tablet.




Same here.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> They've just had their first sighting of the Zulu's, and have been stood to.
> 
> Order to load, and "that damn train" again.


I have the cd and watch it time to time.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

@Drago, do you use these in SAR?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

I hate bloody Zulu mainly because I have been forced to watch it so dam often.


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate bloody Zulu mainly because I have been forced to watch it so dam often.



I might have seen it once, give me a Bridget Jones movie any time, there you go I have made it public.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2019)

I'm watching The King on Netflix. Get through the first 20-25 minutes and it becomes a good film about Henry V.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Drago, do you use these in SAR?
> View attachment 492743


No matey.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm watching The King on Netflix. Get through the first 20-25 minutes and it becomes a good film about Henry V.




I saw that advertised but thought it was probably rubbish.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> No matey.


Stove that sits on top would be no use then?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I saw that advertised but thought it was probably rubbish.



The first 20-25 minutes gave me to think it would be nothing more than blood and thunder. For me it's developed in to a good film. I'm 90 minutes in now.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Bog all on. Resorted to watching Johnny English Reborn on Sky movies.


I've been watching Time Team on YouTube.
215 episodes - so that should keep me going for a while.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dam.....you know what youve done!!!! I have had to admit to Mrs D that she is correct. Ohh the shame of it


----------



## dickyknees (12 Nov 2019)

No tv this evening, just been to Llandudno to see Australian Pink Floyd in Venue Cymru. And very good they were too.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2019)

Well I've enjoyed The King. If the TV is bad this is worth watching. Agincourt and a lot more.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2019)

Morning. Minus 4 up here this morning! 

Cars and roofs are all covered in frost and there is a lovely bright moon. It's barely to make it a degree or two above freezing even during the day so definitely no cycling but walking should be pleasant enough.


----------



## screenman (13 Nov 2019)

Day 16 of this virus thing, odd thing is I feel rough but am in quite a happy mood.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2019)

Good morning. We have rain again. My daughter and SIL are in Cyprus. The temps have been around 28 deg C all week.


----------



## Paulus (13 Nov 2019)

Good morning all fellow retirees, looks like it is going to be a reasonable day, a bit cool but a nice walking day.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2019)

Good day. I think there may have been frost around 5.00 when I looked out the window. Grey and still now, 4C.

Not much sleep. Still awake at 1.00, then woke at 4.30 and dozed till 6.30. Nothing worse than having stuff on your mind.

Facebook messenger has suddenly started buzzing. Looks like some of our group are heading out at 9.30. I shall join them.


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2019)

I have risen!

Off to Hossy later this morning. Joy.



classic33 said:


> Stove that sits on top would be no use then?



Thats very kind of you to think of me Lance, but neither I nor the team would have a use.


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2019)

Good morning folks.  Bright, sunny and cold here, washings out. Tomorrow's forecast is looking very wet which means no bike ride for me,  I'm hoping the forecast is wrong.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks.  Bright, sunny and cold here, washings out. Tomorrow's forecast is looking very wet which means no bike ride for me,  I'm hoping the forecast is wrong.


Weather - ditto
Washing - ditto
Forecast - similar, so I'm off to get a coupla miles in the bank today.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2019)

dickyknees said:


> No tv this evening, just been to Llandudno to see Australian Pink Floyd in Venue Cymru. And very good they were too.


We went to see a PF tribute in New Brighton. Excellent.
Cant recall what they called themselves though


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2019)

No frost here.........
Because its p*ssing down  Its not stopped for days.
Mrs D is out with her aunty all day. I have no plans
I might try the exrecise bike again. Back was bad after trying it yesterday but much better this morning. I know 'rest' is nore sensible but I have been resting it for 4 weeks now.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2019)

Bright sunshine here with a bit of a frost. Not sure what the weather is supposed to be doing today .


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2019)

Off out shopping in a bit, then back home to clean the caravan and fix the fridge which has come loose.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2019)

Someone I know in Australia has sent me this photo showing the temperature there.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Nov 2019)




----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2019)

Australia is ablaze, and within a. couple of hundred years will all be desert. They're welcome to it.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Someone I know in Australia has sent me this photo showing the temperature there.
> 
> View attachment 492769



Nice!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Nice!




Nope. Not for me. Just too hot


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. Not for me. Just too hot


At least here you can wrap up warm when outside. There is no real escape from 40°.
AND just think........we wouldnt be able to complain about the rain


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> At least here you can wrap up warm when outside. There is no real escape from 40°.
> AND just think........we wouldnt be able to complain about the rain




Very true.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. Not for me. Just too hot



We were in Venice a few years ago and the temperature was in the mid forties, at the moment they are flooded, highest high tide for fifty years.


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2019)

Australia is one of those places that I've never been inclined to want to visit, even though I've got relations there and friends who emigrated a few years ago. Too big, too hot and too many poisonous things out to kill you. No thanks.

I'd rather go to Iceland.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2019)

I must admit I to have never wanted to go there. Everything is trying to bite you, sting you or eat you and the heat is horrendous. Not for me thanks no wonder they sent all the convicts there.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'd rather go to Iceland.


Aldi for me every time


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2019)

Ditto re Australia. I could put up with stuff that wants to sting me, eat me, bite me or generally be nasty to me but......... those spiders. I really, really couldn't handle the thought there might be one lurking about. Awful thought.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2019)

So my ride today? It's taken an awful long time. We had a guy with us who turns up from time to time usually on the flats. Today we decided on a rolling route with a couple of climbs. Well!

Time elapsed: 5:20
Moving time: 3:58

We always wait for people, ride at the pace of the slowest etc.


----------



## Mart44 (13 Nov 2019)

Good day  - The morning has been sunny but it's clouding over a bit now.

I rode over to my friend's house early on and from there, we went on a U3A walk. A pint at the pub, back to his place and a ride back home again. 

This afternoon I did some tidying up in the garden and fixed a socket onto the car battery so I can plug the trickle charger in. We don't use the car much and it can suffer from a flat battery during the cold winter months.

Thought it was time I posted to say hello to the good folks here.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Nov 2019)

Aussie is a lovely country I loved it out there, it's hot, but most of the time is it a dry heat and you hardly notice it and as for the wild life, it's not that bad I saw only one snake in the three years I as out there and only got bitten once by a bull ant, I won't say where as cyclechat is a family site, but it hurt


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Aussie is a lovely country I loved it out there, it's hot, but most of the time is it a dry heat and you hardly notice it and as for the wild life, it's not that bad I saw only one snake in the three years I as out there and only got bitten once by a bull ant, I won't say where as cyclechat is a family site, but it hurt


You can say where in Australia........we're pretty thick skinned in here.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Aussie is a lovely country I loved it out there, it's hot, but most of the time is it a dry heat and you hardly notice it and as for the wild life, it's not that bad I saw only one snake in the three years I as out there and only got bitten once by a bull ant, I won't say where as cyclechat is a family site, but it hurt


Could have been worse 😉 ... marginally! Schmidt sting pain index


----------



## gavroche (13 Nov 2019)

I woke up this morning remembering that it is now 50 years since I was in the Army!! Half a century ago! I feel old all of a sudden.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2019)

For those bored with TV I've been trying the series "Mars" on Netflix tonight. I watched the first two episodes of Season One, decent enough so far.


----------



## rustybolts (13 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> For those bored with TV I've been trying the series "Mars" on Netflix tonight. I watched the first two episodes of Season One, decent enough so far.


Are there any new comedy films on Netflix recently ? could do with a good laugh , hate the short wet dull days and the long wet nights


----------



## gavroche (13 Nov 2019)

Still waiting for Netflix to put on Mamils. I check Netflix and Amazon Prime regularly but nothing so far.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Aussie is a lovely country I loved it out there, it's hot, but most of the time is it a dry heat and you hardly notice it and as for the wild life, it's not that bad I saw only one snake in the three years I as out there and only got bitten once by a bull ant, I won't say where as cyclechat is a family site, but it hurt


Don't have to go 10,500 miles to be stung somewhere painful.


----------



## aferris2 (13 Nov 2019)

I'm loving it in Australia! It is a bit warm. Had 38°C a few days ago. Today is cooler on the coast (35) but expect it to be over 40 as we head inland today. Snakes and spiders arent a problem just about everywhere because they are more frightened by people than we are of them. Salties (crocodiles) are a problem if you come across one, but this is not very likely.
The East coast is having a really bad time with bush fires at the moment and it is only looking to get worse as we head into summer here. We are taking the alternative route West, then South through Alice Springs. Will probably get back to the east coast in Feb, so hopefully the fires will be out or under control by that time. We shall see.
Not missing the cold and rain and snow one bit. Sorry!


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2019)

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## Poacher (13 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Aussie is a lovely country I loved it out there, it's hot, but most of the time is it a dry heat and you hardly notice it and as for the wild life, it's not that bad I saw only one snake in the three years I as out there and only got bitten once by a bull ant, I won't say where as cyclechat is a family site, but it hurt


...before the numbness took over from the pain.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.


Night Mary Ellen


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2019)

First!


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> First!


Now all you have to do is stay awake whilst tonight. Should it get here!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2019)

Morning.  again up here. Another minus 4. Still beats the wet stuff though.


----------



## aferris2 (14 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> First!


Not quite. I posted at 08:05 this morning. You lot being 10 hours behind is no excuse.
00:01 sounds like late to bed rather than up early in the morning.

Anyone want a weather forecast? It will be hot and sunny all day. Top temperature 38.5°C.


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Nov 2019)

Looks like 🌧 all day here ☔😥


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2019)

Morning gang. Dark and dismal yet again but I don't think it's quite as cold as it has been.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2019)

Morning all, I am venturing out today but not by bike, we have a yellow rain warning in place for the already flooded Lincolnshire.


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, I am venturing out today but not by bike, we have a yellow rain warning in place for the already flooded Lincolnshire.


By 🚣‍♂️ perhaps?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2019)

Snow warnings. Do i believe them.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, I am venturing out today but not by bike, we have a yellow rain warning in place for the already flooded Lincolnshire.


Yellow rain?!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2019)

Hi all. It's a greyish sort of day, dry and a touch breezy. Could well turn out nice! 

Excellent sleep, straight through to 7.10 so about eight hours. Not too sure what I shall do this morning though it may well involve a trip to the LBS for a natter and look at winter boots. Wet feet again yesterday and it hardly rained at all.

U3A card and board games group this afternoon.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2019)

I have risen!

Hammering down with rain here. Huge raindrops, yet 20 miles away in Oxfordshire's its snowing.

Got drenched walking Muttley. Hes got waterproof fur and even he didn't look impressed. A BMW is in a ditch up at the forest, TFF in the wet and couldn't make the corner. Eejuts. 

I was going to venture forth to visit a chum today, but I'm staying firmly indoors.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2019)

gavroche said:


> Still waiting for Netflix to put on Mamils. I check Netflix and Amazon Prime regularly but nothing so far.


I'm sure you know this was a demand film. I think it's unlikely to reach Amazon or Netflix. The best bet is probably to check or sign up to Demand Film or even consider putting on a screening - I've no idea how that works.

https://uk.demand.film/mamil/


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2019)

Good morning people,  very dark and wet here, my bike ride has been called off, raining all day


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2019)

rustybolts said:


> Are there any new comedy films on Netflix recently ? could do with a good laugh , hate the short wet dull days and the long wet nights



Nothing that I've spotted but it's not something I generally go looking for.

I've found signing up for the weekly email gets some decent recommendations and Netflix doesn't flood my Inbox.

I get suggestions from friends as well. I add all of this to "My List" which generates more suggestions. Works quite well for me.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2019)

I recall bring thrown out of the cinema because I couldn't stop belly laughing at Ghost.


----------



## Paulus (14 Nov 2019)

Morning all, it's cool and grey here. It's not going to be a nice day weather wise.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2019)

Ah. Knew there was a reason for going to the LBS. I lost my rear light yesterday.

I could do with help on this. I'm short so only enough saddle stem to attach my pack. I always hang my light on the little loop on the bag. I don't like attaching it to the seat stays as this is very low.

This is the second quality light I've lost. I need to take it off after every ride to recharge.

Any suggestions for securing which is easily attached/unattached? I know zip ties work but it's a real faff


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2019)

Suck it up and fit it as hig as possible on the seat stay.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Suck it up and fit it as hig as possible on the seat stay.


Trouble is the seat stays are very thin and it's hard to get anything tightly secured on them. New bike perhaps?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Nov 2019)

it's foggy here and


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> it's foggy here and




Try putting some clothes on then.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Try putting some clothes on then.


1) How do you know he hasn't.
2) How will that help the fog problem.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Snow warnings. Do i believe them.
> 
> View attachment 492864


NO!!


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Trouble is the seat stays are very thin and it's hard to get anything tightly secured on them. New bike perhaps?



Wrap the seat stay in a piece of something like pipe insulation or similar then fit the light over it.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2019)

Does your bike have rack mounts high up on the seat stay?


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Snow warnings. Do i believe them.
> 
> View attachment 492864


They had snow on Dartmoor last night.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Try putting some clothes on then.


What put clothes on sacrilege


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Yellow rain?!


Better than yellow snow though


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2019)

Quick Question(Blame whoever mentioned quantum physics)

How is it possible to have a two dimensional object in a four dimensional world?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Nothing that I've spotted but it's not something I generally go looking for.
> 
> I've found signing up for the weekly email gets some decent recommendations and Netflix doesn't flood my Inbox.
> 
> I get suggestions from friends as well. I add all of this to "My List" which generates more suggestions. Works quite well for me.


A few people (friends and family) have suggested we join/get Netflix but we watch so little tv I can't see the point for us.
I know that, over christmas I will wish we had it but apart from then.....


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2019)

Morning all.
WoWzaaaa....that was a good sleep. Woke up at 08.50, nice one.
Very grey here but not raining (yet).
Golf on TV is from South Africa. The course adjoins a big nature reserve and they take time to show you some of the interesting wildlife and flora....very interesting. 2 years ago, on this course, a group plus camera personnel were around the green when a huge Baboon came charging through, very scary.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2019)

Just cropped the last of my red hot Chillis from the little £2.99 plant I bought from LIDL at the start of the year. Pruned the plant whilst I was at it. 
63 fruits today, making over 200 for the year off this one plant! 
They're in the oven now drying out, then I'll grind them up to flakes.
These have to be the hottest I've ever grown - just washed my hands twice, then licked my finger and nearly blew my head off!


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Ah. Knew there was a reason for going to the LBS. I lost my rear light yesterday.
> 
> I could do with help on this. I'm short so only enough saddle stem to attach my pack. I always hang my light on the little loop on the bag. I don't like attaching it to the seat stays as this is very low.
> 
> ...


How about a saddle rail mounted light?


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Quick Question(Blame whoever mentioned quantum physics)
> 
> How is it possible to have a two dimensional object in a four dimensional world?


Isn't it inevitable, rather than just possible?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just cropped the last of my red hot Chillis from the little £2.99 plant I bought from LIDL at the start of the year. Pruned the plant whilst I was at it.
> 63 fruits today, making over 200 for the year off this one plant!
> They're in the oven now drying out, then I'll grind them up to flakes.
> These have to be the hottest I've ever grown - just washed my hands twice, then licked my finger and nearly blew my head off!




You know what the answer is don't you? Don't lick your fingers and make sure you wear rubber gloves when you go to the loo.


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You know what the answer is don't you? Don't lick your fingers and make sure you wear rubber gloves when you go to the loo.


And don't lick your fingers _after_ going to the loo!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> And don't lick your fingers _after_ going to the loo!




Def not that.


----------



## Paulus (14 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Wrap the seat stay in a piece of something like pipe insulation or similar then fit the light over it.


I was going to say wrap a bit of old inner tube around the seat stay and secure with a bit of insulation tape.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Def not that.


It would save on soap though


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Quick Question(Blame whoever mentioned quantum physics)
> 
> How is it possible to have a two dimensional object in a four dimensional world?


Strictly speaking it isn't, unless you count a Moebius Strip.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2019)

No cycling for me today, instead I drove over to Dobbies at Mancetter for lunch and some retail therapy, my Good Lady treated us to lunch, I treated us yesterday, interesting drive over, raining, debris on the road and some minor flooded sections. Now having tea and cake in front of the fire.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2019)

Managed to get the car and caravan washed and cleaned inside in between the rain showers.
Took caravan back into storage.
Bit of shopping at Tesco and now back home.
Chucking it down out there!


----------



## numbnuts (14 Nov 2019)

No rain here but it is freezing here


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2019)

I ain't goin' out no more today. No siree!


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2019)

Nope, nor me.


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Nov 2019)

Tonight I shall attempt to take two elderly friends out to the pub, as I always do on a Thursday. Last week could only get to one of them due to local flooding. Unfortunately he may not be getting out this week either 🌧!


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2019)

Damn! Power's just gone down.
Mrs D was just about to start cooking dinner and I was halfway through doing stuff on my PC. 
Western Power say that they know about it and we should be back on inside an hour.
I've heard that before! 
We seem to get a lot of power cuts at this time of year.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Damn! Power's just gone down.
> Mrs D was just about to start cooking dinner and I was halfway through doing stuff on my PC.
> Western Power say that they know about it and we should be back on inside an hour.
> I've heard that before!
> *We seem to get a lot of power cuts at this time of year.*


Just to add that bit extra to the _"Dark Night"_ experience.

Perchance you have a smart meter fitted?


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just to add that bit extra to the _"Dark Night"_ experience.
> 
> Perchance you have a smart meter fitted?


No smart meter. Refuse to have one.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> No smart meter. Refuse to have one.


They're not "robbing Peter to pay Paul" then. Electrically wise.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2019)

Thanks for the light mounting suggestions - some I hadn't thought of before. I've found an LED light that distributes it's light in a circle. This means I can mount it lower than I prefer but still give the driver the full effect. It's on the right seat stay.

Disappointed to have had to give up on the winter boots. I found a great pair from Fizzik but no matter what size I try, within reason, my foot is too broad. A shame.

Mrs P is out. Glass of red and episode 3 of Mars.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2019)

Morning. At least I get to be first in here now that Mr Choo Choo has beat me to it in Tea! 

Don't think I'll be doing much today as I have workmen doing my garage roof and possibly my guttering if they have time. Doesn't matter if I'm here I suppose but I suppose I better hang around in case there are any queries, plus I'm sure they will want a cuppa or two in this weather.


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2019)

Morning. Cooeee everyone.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2019)

It's not snowing yet


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2019)

It is in Antarctica.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2019)

Morning folks  dry here this morning, though a tad damp under foot, Friday again, thats come round a bit quick, a normal Friday of chores and shopping.


----------



## Paulus (15 Nov 2019)

Morning all, MrsP is out all day at the London Vet. show, she is attending some lectures to keep up her CPD hours. 
So it is me, the dog and the cats for the day. It has started raining and is grey and dull outside.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2019)

Yay.....it's Fish Friday!


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Morning folks  dry here this morning, though a tad damp under foot, Friday again, thats come round a bit quick, a normal Friday of chores and shopping.


Damp underfoot? You mean your catheter has come loose and its dribbling down your leg?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2019)

Good morning all. It was raining then but the sky has cleared. Riding at 9.00 so just keep glancing out of the window.

Slept till just after 7.00 so feeling pretty good. Cycling club Awards Night this evening. Quite looking forward to this.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Damp underfoot? You mean your catheter has come loose and its dribbling down your leg?



Coffee splutter moment. Love it! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Coffee splutter moment. Love it! 🤣🤣🤣




Drago has first hand experience of that clearly


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Damp underfoot? You mean your catheter has come loose and its dribbling down your leg?


Catheter's don't come loose, you mean the little balloon at the tip has gone down.


----------



## Mart44 (15 Nov 2019)

Good morning




- It's looking dark and damp today. A contrast to yesterday morning that was unexpectedly bright enough to get some stuff done on our friend's allotment.

Not so today. I'll be staying in this morning and may not ride over to see my brother this afternoon.

Have the best possible day.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. At least I get to be first in here now that Mr Choo Choo has beat me to it in Tea!
> 
> Don't think I'll be doing much today as I have workmen doing my garage roof and possibly my guttering if they have time. Doesn't matter if I'm here I suppose but I suppose I better hang around in case there are any queries, plus I'm sure they will want a cuppa or two in this weather.


You got them in quickly, especially in this weather.
Please dont tell us they knocked on your door and told you they happen to have some stuff left over from the last job AND they only have a mobile phone number on the vehicle


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Catheter's don't come loose, you mean the little balloon at the tip has gone down.


After my op' I had a 3 way catheter which meant a BIG tube. When a mate came to visit he saw the tube disppearing up my gown. He said "please dont tell me that going where I think its going" I said yes and he turned a shade of green.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2019)

Morning gang. Late on parade again sorry.
Dry with blue sky here at the moment.
Hopefully good signs from my back. For 4 weeks I couldn't bend enough to put my socks on. Yesterday afternoon it loosened up so I could literally bend to touch my toes. Ive not tried that today, I will let it loosen up again.
Mrs D is out till 11.00 then we will try and spend our Next vouchers (we tried to go last week but my back said no!!).
Then we are doing a @Dirk and going for fish and chips at our local.
By the way Welshie......COOOEEEEE.....how long is it since I have actually heard anyone shout that? Brings back memories


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2019)

Sun's out - so off to walk doggie on Croyde beach. Back home for a cuppa, then a long walk around to the village for lunch.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You got them in quickly, especially in this weather.
> Please dont tell us they knocked on your door and told you they happen to have some stuff left over from the last job AND they only have a mobile phone number on the vehicle


No. Lol. Local, long established firm.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> After my op' I had a 3 way catheter which meant a BIG tube. When a mate came to visit he saw the tube disppearing up my gown. He said "please dont tell me that going where I think its going" I said yes and he turned a shade of green.


After my accident I was shown how to do self catheterisation  so I didn't need to go to the doctors or the hospital to have them changed


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> After my accident I was shown how to do self catheterisation  so I didn't need to go to the doctors or the hospital to have them changed


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2019)

Holy Mary Mother of Trump! I'd rather a sexy young nurse did mine.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Holy Mary Mother of Trump! I'd rather a sexy young nurse did mine.


Ha Ha gonna need a longer catheter


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Ha Ha gonna need a longer catheter


Dont encourage him!!!


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2019)

My local stopped doing tabs earlier this year due to too many walk aways.
New barmaid just refused me a tab.
The landlord came through and told her that I'm the only customer allowed to have one.
Privileged....or what?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2019)

I have been robbed!!!
We were supposed to go to the pub for fish n chips but Mrs D came home not feeling good.
She said, in that voice that only women can do "I will go if you want".......as though I could enjoy that .
We did, though, end up eating in our conservatory. Breaded cod, mushy peas, bread&butter and a bottle of wine. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> My local stopped doing tabs earlier this year due to too many walk aways.
> New barmaid just refused me a tab.
> The landlord came through and told her that I'm the only customer allowed to have one.
> Privileged....or what?


Did he then say to the barmaid "don't worry, he's the only customer that can't run fast enough to escape"


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Did he then say to the barmaid "don't worry, he's the only customer that can't run fast enough to escape"


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2019)

Or, "the old boy is on his last legs - we'll pinch his wallet when he keels over."


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2019)

Anyone here in Somerset? 3 inches of snow and the world has apparently ended, and the papers are panicking at the "heavy" snowfall.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Anyone here in Somerset? 3 inches of snow and the world has apparently ended, and the papers are panicking at the "heavy" snowfall.


When I were nowt burra lad.....
We, literally waded through calf high snow to get to school. No 4 wheel drives. No car actually. But schools didn't close.....we just kept going.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When I were nowt burra lad.....
> We, literally waded through calf high snow to get to school. No 4 wheel drives. No car actually. But schools didn't close.....we just kept going.


Really is a snowflake society now!


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Did he then say to the barmaid "don't worry, he's the only customer that can't run fast enough to escape"


I really can't figure it out.
The new landlord took ever last year.
Since then he's confided in me about the trade and his business plans. He's always super friendly to us and can't do enough to keep up happy.
The only thing I can think of is that he thinks we are secret shoppers. Either that, or he fancies, me. 
I don't feel disposed to disabusing him of either idea, so long as we can have a tab.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> I really can't figure it out.
> The new landlord took ever last year.
> Since then he's confided in me about the trade and his business plans. He's always super friendly to us and can't do enough to keep up happy.
> The only thing I can think of is that he thinks we are secret shoppers.
> I don't feel disposed to disabusing him of that idea. Either that, or he fancies me.




Perhaps he does fancy you. Maybe you've pulled.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Perhaps he does fancy you. Maybe you've pulled.


Ha! I've still got it eh?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Ha! I've still got it eh?




Def.


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> When I were nowt burra lad.....
> We, literally waded through calf high snow to get to school. No 4 wheel drives. No car actually. But schools didn't close.....we just kept going.


Aye, snow drifts half way up the ground floor windows and I was still expected to walk the 3 miles to school. And most of the teachers made it in, and they didn't live any closer to school back then than they do now. Were a nation of Ill prepared, self entitled weaklings. If a Hitler type figure kicked it all of now we'd be absolutely stuffed.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2019)

My garage roof now has shiny new brown steel profile sheeting and eaves now and the house has new deep flow guttering and downpipes. I will shortly be a couple of grand poorer, but it was badly needing done. Wouldn’t know they had been. All nice and tidy.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> My garage roof now has shiny new brown steel profile sheeting and eaves now and the house has new deep flow guttering and downpipes. I will shortly be a couple of grand poorer, but it was badly needing done. Wouldn’t know they had been. All nice and tidy.


Me and that geezer @GM could have done it cheaper


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> After my accident I was shown how to do self catheterisation  so I didn't need to go to the doctors or the hospital to have them changed



That's an awful thought!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2019)

Strange ride today. None of this happened to me but two punctures and one exploded tyre that went off like a rifle shot!

Still another 64 miles in the bag.

I'm nackered and have to go to the Awards Night in an hour. 😴


----------



## GM (15 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Me and that geezer @GM could have done it cheaper



Ha Ha that's us, Bodgit & Leggit Ltd.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2019)

When I was an underwriter there was a firm of car repair people called bodget and scarper.


----------



## GM (15 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> When I was an underwriter there was a firm of car repair people called bodget and scarper.




Wasn't this chap, was it!......


----------



## roadrash (15 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I recall bring thrown out of the cinema because I couldn't stop belly laughing at Ghost.



I remember queueing up for hours to watch titanic, finally got to the front of the queue and the b@st@rd said …...women and children first


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> I remember queueing up for hours to watch titanic, finally got to the front of the queue and the b@st@rd said …...women and children first


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2019)

Bought a couple of bottles of Irish whiskey from LIDL the other day.
I must say it's not as good as my usual Jamesons, but at £14.95 a bottle it's perfectly acceptable. 

Night John Boy.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bought a couple of bottles of Irish whiskey from LIDL the other day.
> I must say it's not as good as my usual Jamesons, but at £14.95 a bottle it's perfectly acceptable.
> 
> Night John Boy.


Night Mary Ellen


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Nov 2019)

Surely I can't be first up this morning? Or is it my turn to do the tea and toast in bed?


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2019)

I've been awake since 5.10. Mrs P has been throwing herself around the bed like I'm not sure what. Eventually I gave up and went downstairs. A doze will follow this coffee - I hope.

Our Awards Night went well, the general feeling was it was the best for several years. I was mightily relieved. My only involvement had been to "sell" the event to members. Every place bar one was taken so a good result. Fortunately the venue came up with the goods on the night.

I was very pleased to receive a trophy, something which came out of the blue. So I'm now the current holder of our "Members" Member of the Year" Award. Have to say after a rubbish year health wise this means a lot.

No idea what the weather is doing, too dark to tell!!


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I've been awake since 5.10. Mrs P has been throwing herself around the bed like I'm not sure what. Eventually I gave up and went downstairs. A doze will follow this coffee - I hope.
> 
> Our Awards Night went well, the general feeling was it was the best for several years. I was mightily relieved. My only involvement had been to "sell" the event to members. Every place bar one was taken so a good result. Fortunately the venue came up with the goods on the night.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, both on the success of the evening and on the award. 🍾


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2019)

Morning gang. Well done @PaulSB .

Seems to be even darker this morning.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2019)

Good morning everybody, dark here but its not raining, bike ride in a bit, just need to be careful with my route, well done PaulSB


----------



## numbnuts (16 Nov 2019)

Morning it's  here.......well it is outside 1.2c


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Surely I can't be first up this morning? Or is it my turn to do the tea and toast in bed?


I had a look in before my walk but couldn't be bothered to post. Lol.


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a look in before my walk but couldn't be bothered to post. Lol.


I had a look in before you couldn't be bothered to post, but I couldn't be bothered either. So technically I was first.......


----------



## GM (16 Nov 2019)

Morning all. 8th....backing tracking a few posts from the other day #Australia, well I can't wait to get out there in January, sadly only for 3 weeks.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2019)

Morning all.
Another good sleep.....08.10 when I woke. Tiedied (spelling??) the place up, emptied the dishwasher and now enjoying my coffee.
I fear I must take issue with @Mo1959 ....if I may quote "couldn't be bothered" to post. Young lady, if everyone had that attitude we would have lost the war!!! Kids nowadays .
Blue sky and sunshine......I feel totally trapped not being able to get about.
I have one of those Novasonic ultrasound gizmos that normally helps. I had loaned it to someone several months ago. I got it back the other day and am using that.....I am sure it improves things.
@PaulSB ......congrats on your nice award. 2 questions.
1. Can I have your autograph please?
2. Will you still speak to us now that you
are famous?


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2019)

I have risen 

Late checking in - usual weekend drill, lay in with Mrs D, muttley walked.


----------



## aferris2 (16 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. 8th....backing tracking a few posts from the other day #Australia, well I can't wait to get out there in January, sadly only for 3 weeks.


Which part are you going to? It's a huge country so you will only get to see a small part in 3 weeks. 
We have just done the east coast from Sydney northwards in just under 3 months. Now racing down the middle. Alice Springs tomorrow where we saw the Queen 20 years ago. Don't suppose she will be there this time though.


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. 8th....backing tracking a few posts from the other day #Australia, well I can't wait to get out there in January, sadly only for 3 weeks.


I was out there last year for 2 months, what a great place. We travelled from west to east, then up to Cairns and the Daintree river and rain forest, and back to Perth. Then along the coast from Albany in the south to Ningaloo in the Northern part of WA. We had a blast. 
Whereabouts are you going John?


----------



## aferris2 (16 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> I was out there last year for 2 months, what a great place. We travelled from west to east, then up to Cairns and the Daintree river and rain forest, and back to Perth. Then along the coast from Albany in the south to Ningaloo in the Northern part of WA. We had a blast.
> Whereabouts are you going John?


That's a lot of travelling to cover that much in just 2 months. We are going a bit slower. Just over 9 months left to complete our tour.


----------



## Mart44 (16 Nov 2019)

Good morning - Sunny, calm but chilly out there today. There are no plans to anything but we'll see what the day brings.

Have a good day.


----------



## GM (16 Nov 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Which part are you going to? It's a huge country so you will only get to see a small part in 3 weeks.
> We have just done the east coast from Sydney northwards in just under 3 months. Now racing down the middle. Alice Springs tomorrow where we saw the Queen 20 years ago. Don't suppose she will be there this time though.





Paulus said:


> I was out there last year for 2 months, what a great place. We travelled from west to east, then up to Cairns and the Daintree river and rain forest, and back to Perth. Then along the coast from Albany in the south to Ningaloo in the Northern part of WA. We had a blast.
> Whereabouts are you going John?





I think I'm trying to squeeze too much in 3 weeks, but there's always the next time. 10 days in New Zealand South Island, 6 days in Melbourne and 5 days in Sydney 🦘. Just me and my daughter going so we can do some of the more adrenaline stuff.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Nov 2019)

aferris2 said:


> That's a lot of travelling to cover that much in just 2 months. We are going a bit slower. Just over 9 months left to complete our tour.


I was there for 3 years and never saw it all


----------



## aferris2 (16 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> I think I'm trying to squeeze too much in 3 weeks, but there's always the next time. 10 days in New Zealand South Island, 6 days in Melbourne and 5 days in Sydney 🦘. Just me and my daughter going so we can do some of the more adrenaline stuff.


I think you will need a holiday after that to get a bit of rest.
Good luck. You'll love it.


----------



## aferris2 (16 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I was there for 3 years and never saw it all


We've been talking to people who have been touring round for 5 years or more. They haven't seen it all either.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB ......congrats on your nice award. 2 questions.
> 1. Can I have your autograph please?
> 2. Will you still speak to us now that you
> are famous?



I'm considering how best to handle the new found fame...................................meanwhile it's "tidied" 

It's 8C outside and I thought looked quite a reasonable day........................then I stuck my head out the back door to read the thermometer - it's drizzling. I plan a couple of hours on the allotment and then an afternoon with my feet up.


----------



## gavroche (16 Nov 2019)

Bonjour. Molly walked and off to see my daughter on Anglesey shortly, then a stop at Halfords to buy new posh bottle holders for my Allez, making use of my brand new British Cycling card, and have a look at the Garmin Edge 820.
I casually mentioned it to my wife hoping she will take the hint for Christmas. 
Can't ride today as it will be getting dark when I get back and rain forecast for tomorrow so my only hope is Monday as the forecast is good but....... someone is coming to assess our house as we are thinking of fostering a dog in the New Year so I hope he/she will come in the morning. 
Has any of you ever fostered dogs? I like the idea but am afraid of getting too attached to them. I hope Molly won't be jealous.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm considering how best to handle the new found fame...................................meanwhile it's "tidied"
> 
> It's 8C outside and I thought looked quite a reasonable day........................then I stuck my head out the back door to read the thermometer - it's drizzling. I plan a couple of hours on the allotment and then an afternoon with my feet up.


Thanks.
Strange thing.....I have an odd type of what I call dyslexia. Even as an 8 year old I always came top in reading but spelling has always been a problem.
Eg.....I just had to ask Mrs D is it dislexia or dyslexia. And the i before e thing, I get it wrong so often.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> Strange thing.....I have an odd type of what I call dyslexia. Even as an 8 year old I always came top in reading but spelling has always been a problem.
> Eg.....I just had to ask Mrs D is it dislexia or dyslexia. And the i before e thing, I get it wrong so often.



I have a good friend who is similar. A very eloquent individual who has worked as a journalist, written a book and a host of other similar things but can't spell for a toffee. As you say it's a strange one.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2019)

I'm in the Lighthorne Pavilion cafe with a coffee and a sausage batch, its been an interesting ride down, the roads aren't bad but I was surprised to encounter fog when I got down to Harbury.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Nov 2019)

Back from parkrun volunteering at Clumber. Good to pay a little back, whilst unable to run, and make a modest contribution alongside the heroes who volunteer week in and week out.


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2019)

Just been into the big toy shop in Barnstaple to get a Christmas present for a nephew.
Jeez! Talk about a warehouse full of plastic; and they want to save the planet for the kids? Absolute hypocrisy!
Place was full of screaming kids. Got out as quick as we could.
Fortunately, there's a bar across the road where we could recover.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2019)

I have been tidying up my sewing desk. How exciting is that then


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2019)

aferris2 said:


> That's a lot of travelling to cover that much in just 2 months. We are going a bit slower. Just over 9 months left to complete our tour.


We had specific places that we wanted to visit, so although it sounds a lot to pack in to the time, we weren't rushed at all.


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just been into the big toy shop in Barnstaple to get a Christmas present for a nephew.
> Jeez! Talk about a warehouse full of plastic; and they want to save the planet for the kids? Absolute hypocrisy!
> Place was full of screaming kids. Got out as quick as we could.
> Fortunately, there's a bar across the road where we could recover.
> ...


Not a beer for a session then


----------



## numbnuts (16 Nov 2019)

Still cold outside  been fitting a very loud horn to my trike  I was only out for half an hour but it was freezing, years ago I was made of sterner stuff, but now I'm like a big girls blouse


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2019)

Chilly out there. Just braved the cold to clean !Mrs D's car. As I was shivering I was wishing that she had a Smart and not a 2 tonne behemoth.


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> Not a beer for a session then


Nah. I only had a half just to whet me whistle.
3 pints of that would have me silly!


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2019)

I got back about half an hour ago, 55 miles, an interesting ride home, I rode back into the village, Lighthorne's in a dip, the road drops steeply down into the village has about a dozen yards of flat then you climb steeply back out, I crossed the Fosse Way and into Wellesbourne, the road drops down into the village like it does into Lighthorne, both descents good for 30 mph plus on the fixed with me spinning like a demon, continued on past Charlecote house and the road I wanted was, as expected, flooded and impassable, so I rode the main road into Barford, then Warwick, leamington, stoneleigh and home, meant I was riding roads I haven't ridden for years. Another good and enjoyable mornings cycling.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2019)

This came up on my facebook news feed this morning and made me chuckle.


----------



## gavroche (16 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Chilly out there. Just braved the cold to clean !Mrs D's car. As I was shivering I was wishing that she had a Smart and not a 2 tonne behemoth.


Why don't you go to a hand car wash and keep those poor Romanians in work?


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2019)

It's far quicker to do it myself. Not to mention cheaper.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Nah. I only had a half just to whet me whistle.
> *3 pints of that would have me silly!*


That gonna be your excuse?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2019)

While Mr WD was doing some work on the big pond today he found a Harvest mouse nest in the brambles. It was empty but it's nice to know that we have varied wildlife around here.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> While Mr WD was doing some work on the big pond today he found a Harvest mouse nest in the brambles. It was empty but it's nice to know that we have varied wildlife around here.


Yeah I know what you mean we have a few rats around here too.


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2019)

Been busy all day, so I've been on the 'phone to the Chinese takeaway. No cooking tonight.  Delivery in 30 ish minutes


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2019)

Mrs D has been watching sh*tely come dancing. I have been sat in the conservatory reading a novel while making inroads into a bottle of Famous Grouse.
I feel a very early night coming on


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D has been watching sh*tely come dancing. I have been sat in the conservatory reading a novel while making inroads into a bottle of Famous Grouse.
> I feel a very early night coming on



My Good Lady also watches Strictly, I've been doing the ironing and listening to music, Network Gold on bbc sounds first then I switched to the music on my computer and have been listening to David Bowie.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2019)

I have been dozing in a chair. No strictly come Britain's got dancing crap for me.


----------



## GM (16 Nov 2019)

I'm not going to be popular now, but I thought Stricky was a great show tonight!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> I'm not going to be popular now, but I thought Stricky was a great show tonight!




What a sicko


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2019)

Listening to Classic FM and watching YouTube philosophical debates on theology.

Classy.......or what?


----------



## GM (16 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a sicko




 



.....I also thought the interview with Prince Andrew was very good!


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2019)

Welshie once interviewed a Prince Albert.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Nov 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2019)

Morning. Frosty one again. Not too drastic. About minus 1 but car windscreens are white. I'll wait till around 7 until there's a glimmer of daylight and get a brisk walk before my breakfast.


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Nov 2019)

Dark and damp, but at least a few degrees warmer today.
Porridge made and eaten. Tea mashed and drunk. Now waiting for a little daylight before leading the bike from its stable and heading out on the open roads


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Welshie once interviewed a Prince Albert.




He was a very nice man, but his accent was a bit dodgy. Half the time I couldn't understand what he was saying. Bloody Germans.


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> before leading the bike from its stable and heading out on the open roads


Now chucking it down! [Assumes holding pattern]


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2019)

Morning folks . I have been browsing the world of the web. IE mainly looking at the news.

Now it is getting lighter I can see that it's very misty here.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D has been watching sh*tely come dancing. I have been sat in the conservatory reading a novel while making inroads into a bottle of Famous Grouse.
> I feel a very early night coming on



Similar hear. I was in bed by 10.00.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He was a very nice man, but his accent was a bit dodgy. Half the time I couldn't understand what he was saying. Bloody Germans.


That's why they kept him chained up......


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2019)

Good morning , dark and damp here, but its stopped raining, washings out, breakfast eaten, now waiting for son and granddaughter to arrive, no step daughter this morning she's working.


----------



## Paulus (17 Nov 2019)

Morning all, cool and cloudy but na rain forecast for today. MrsP and a couple of her friends are off to Lanzarote for a week. They are already fed up with the weather here so want a bit of late sun/warmth. I am on taxi service to Luton airport this morning. No bike riding today.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2019)

Good day. Grey, damp and still - boring weather.

I feel lethargy creeping over me. I have coffee and episode 4 of Mars. Then I shall force myself on to the ironing.

After that I'm not sure I can be arsed to do anything........🤔😂 but of course I'm retired 

Hoping a good friend will WhatsApp me for coffee or lunch.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2019)

Two of the characters in Mars are doing naughty stuff.........and it's only episode 4. 

They could have waited a decent length of time..........


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Listening to Classic FM and watching YouTube philosophical debates on theology.
> 
> Classy.......or what?


And......... you should now be qualfied to answer.......
Is there a god?
If so, what is his/her purpose?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> I'm not going to be popular now, but I thought Stricky was a great show tonight!


I would maybe occasionaly) watch it, if it was on for, say 30-45 minutes but......


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, cool and cloudy but na rain forecast for today. MrsP and a couple of her friends are off to Lanzarote for a week. They are already fed up with the weather here so want a bit of late sun/warmth. I am on taxi service to Luton airport this morning. No bike riding today.


Does it cost to drop them off at Luton ??
£4.00 at Manchester, just to pull up and let the passenger out.....AND you only get (i think) 3 minutes.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

Hello peeps.
Dull and cloudy here with rain forcast by 1100.
I got up (for a pee) at 07.30 then decided I may as well stay up.
Coffee has been consumed. Place tidied up (got the right today.....I think).
Breckie will be mixed fresh fruit with yogurt.
Late lunch will be a chicken roast..... I do like roast potatoes
Funny thing. Mrs D is a really good cook but cannot get roast beef right. Her mum always got it tender as did my mum. As Mrs D says, she gets it right if you want to sole your shoes with it.
I have never tried roasting it but am going to have a go this week......maybe Thursday as golf is still out for me.
So, another enforced chill day for me.


----------



## Paulus (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does it cost to drop them off at Luton ??
> £4.00 at Manchester, just to pull up and let the passenger out.....AND you only get (i think) 3 minutes.


Luton is £3, and you get 10 minutes.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> MrsP and a couple of her friends are off to Lanzarote for a week. They are already fed up with the weather here so want a bit of late sun/warmth.


Wonder if you still get as many OAP,s jetting off to warmer climes for the winter months. Used to be all the rage. Does sound tempting


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Does it cost to drop them off at Luton ??
> £4.00 at Manchester, just to pull up and let the passenger out.....AND you only get (i think) 3 minutes.


What?! £4 just to drop off?! That's taking the Michael to a whole new level! 
A buddy is dropping me off at Mcr in Feb, so I'm grateful for that forewarning.


----------



## Paulus (17 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if you still get as many OAP,s jetting off to warmer climes for the winter months. Used to be all the rage. Does sound tempting


What we found a few years back was the amount of ladies of a certain age flying out for not only a holiday in Spain, but cosmetic surgery. They would spend a few weeks out there, plus the surgery. You could see them with all the extra large sunglasses on where they had the saggy stuff around the eyes done. Two birds, one stone.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if you still get as many OAP,s jetting off to warmer climes for the winter months. Used to be all the rage. Does sound tempting



I would if I could afford it.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> What?! £4 just to drop off?! That's taking the Michael to a whole new level!
> A buddy is dropping me off at Mcr in Feb, so I'm grateful for that forewarning.


And go over the alloted time and the price jumps.
AND if he is picking you up be very careful as they arr NOT allowed pick up at the same place.......they must wait in a nearby multi story and you (and your case) have to walk to it.......10 minutes outside


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I would if I could afford it.


Probably different now things are so expensive, but they used to reckon the holidays in the winter months were so cheap that you were almost better off out there and only having to leave your heating on at home at a peep to keep the chill off the house.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2019)

I wouldn't mind spending a month or 2 somewhere warm....and of course it has to be somewhere where there isn't any rain either.👍


----------



## aferris2 (17 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I wouldn't mind spending a month or 2 somewhere warm....and of course it has to be somewhere where there isn't any rain either.👍


Here should suit you.




Only need to worry about Thursday. 2% chance of rain.


----------



## Mart44 (17 Nov 2019)

Good morning



- Sunny with a bit of a frost this morning.

I might go to the allotment for a couple of hours and barrow some woodchip onto the paths. I normally wouldn't go there at weekends but stuff needs doing and I can't get there tomorrow, Tuesday or Wednesday.

Have the best possible day.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Here should suit you.
> View attachment 493199
> 
> 
> Only need to worry about Thursday. 2% chance of rain.




That'll do


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And......... you should now be qualfied to answer.......
> Is there a god?
> If so, what is his/her purpose?


Anyone who claims to give a definitive answer to either of those questions is either delusional or a liar. 
Me? I'll withhold judgement until such time as convincing evidence is produced.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Anyone who claims to give a definitive answer to either of those questions is either delusional or a liar.
> Me? I'll withhold judgement until such time as convincing evidence is produced.




I will hedge my bets on the off chance that there is something else.👍


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And......... you should now be qualfied to answer.......
> Is there a god?
> If so, what is his/her purpose?


_God is God and He works all things, including your life, according to his purposes."_


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I wouldn't mind spending a month or 2 somewhere warm....and of course it has to be somewhere where there isn't any rain either.👍



You could pop over to Lancashire tomorrow.........


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> You could pop over to Lancashire tomorrow.........
> 
> View attachment 493209




I did say somewhere warm so that's a NO


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I did say somewhere warm so that's a NO


4° isn't cold.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have never tried roasting it but am going to have a go this week......maybe Thursday as golf is still out for me.



Google Delia Smith.

Basically whack it in the oven at gas mark 9 for 20 minutes, reduce to mark 5 and roast at 15 minutes per pound for rare. Extend cooking time by 15 and 30 minutes, respectively, for medium rare and well done. Leave to relax for 15 minutes after cooking.

Personally I would always go for rare and if it's any bigger than 2lbs keep a careful eye on it to avoid overcooking. Stick a sharp knife or skewer in quite deeply, if the juices run freely it's cooked.

If it's a large joint it doesn't matter if the middle is undercooked as the chances are that will be used up as leftovers the next day.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I did say somewhere warm so that's a NO


This is Lancashire, this is warm......

Bring your bike, that'll keep you warm. We're setting off at 9.30, cafe at 11.45.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I will hedge my bets on the off chance that there is something else.👍


Pascal's Wager is one of the most debunked reasons to believe. 
A Jehovah's Witness I used to work with tried that one on me, years ago, and failed miserably. He stopped using that argument on anyone else afterwards.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Google Delia Smith.
> 
> Basically whack it in the oven at gas mark 9 for 20 minutes, reduce to mark 5 and roast at 15 minutes per pound for rare. Extend cooking time by 15 and 30 minutes, respectively, for medium rare and well done. Leave to relax for 15 minutes after cooking.
> 
> ...


Yes, sounds simple and yet even though Mrs D is a good cook beef just doesn't work for her.
Strange that you put it on high then turn it down......most foods are low then high at the end.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> _God is God and He works all things, including your life, according to his purposes."_


Prove it.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Pascal's Wager is one of the most debunked reasons to believe.
> A Jehovah's Witness I used to work with tried that one on me, years ago, and failed miserably. He stopped using that argument on anyone else afterwards.




Never met the bloke 😄


----------



## numbnuts (17 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Prove it.


There is no way to prove or disprove, if jesus Christ himself came down to earth today there would stil a lot of people say he is not the Messiah......just a naughty boy.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> There is no way to prove or disprove, if jesus Christ himself came down to earth today there would stil a lot of people say he is not the Messiah......just a naughty boy.


Exactly.
If a claim is unfalsifiable, then it's not worthy of any serious consideration.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

Anyway, on to the more serious stuff......
I'm off down the village in a mo for Sunday lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Pascal's Wager is one of the most debunked reasons to believe.
> A Jehovah's Witness I used to work with tried that one on me, years ago, and failed miserably. He stopped using that argument on anyone else afterwards.


TBF that Pascall guy made some good points.
But......the guy you worked with couldn't have been a true, dedicated Jehovahs Witness or he wouldn't have used that reasoning. Reason being a Jehovahs Witness absolutely knows they are right**, that they have the only true religion ergo all other religions are false. They dont for one moment believe in hedging thier bets.
**similar to other extreme religions that absolutely know they have the true religion.
End of my sermon


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Never met the bloke 😄


Nice guy. You would get on with him.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Prove it.


Can you disprove it?


----------



## aferris2 (17 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That'll do


I assume you do like snakes, spiders and crocodiles ...


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2019)

aferris2 said:


> I assume you do like snakes, spiders and crocodiles ...


The heat will do I meant


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2019)

Rock n Roll is my religion, Phil Lynott my God, and Lemmy the messiah, sent here to save the souls of the true believers.


----------



## gavroche (17 Nov 2019)

My neighbour works for strictly in the editing studio so he should be coming home from Blackpool today. He says he hardly ever meets the so called Stars.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, sounds simple and yet even though Mrs D is a good cook beef just doesn't work for her.
> Strange that you put it on high then turn it down......most foods are low then high at the end.



The idea is to seal the outside and get heat in to the meat ASAP.


----------



## gavroche (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And go over the alloted time and the price jumps.
> AND if he is picking you up be very careful as they arr NOT allowed pick up at the same place.......they must wait in a nearby multi story and you (and your case) have to walk to it.......10 minutes outside


When I picked my wife up from Australia last September, it cost me £18 parking charge, bloody rip off but they know you have no choice.


----------



## gavroche (17 Nov 2019)

Glad I let Molly have a good run on the beach this morning cos it is too wet now. Had to cancel my bike ride because of the drizzle so hopefully will go tomorrow as the foster person is coming at 10 am so should be good after that.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

gavroche said:


> When I picked my wife up from Australia last September, it cost me £18 parking charge, bloody rip off but they know you have no choice.


A taxi driver told me the airport owners now make more money from parking charges than from all the airlines etc.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> TBF that Pascall guy made some good points.
> But......the guy you worked with couldn't have been a true, dedicated Jehovahs Witness or he wouldn't have used that reasoning. Reason being a Jehovahs Witness absolutely knows they are right**, that they have the only true religion ergo all other religions are false. They dont for one moment believe in hedging thier bets.
> **similar to other extreme religions that absolutely know they have the true religion.
> End of my sermon


Ah.....the good old ' No True Scotsman' fallacy. 


classic33 said:


> Can you disprove it?


Don't need to.
The burden of proof is on those making the positive claim.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

Just back from the White Lion and revelling in the fact that we've just had the best pint of Exmoor 'Fox' ever.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2019)

A jehovahs witness that worked for the same company as me gave up work because he said it was taking up too much of his time. He needed to bang on more peoples doors as he wasnt meeting his quota. He was a very very strange young man. Wore a crimpline suit that was a mauve colour.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> A jehovahs witness that worked for the same company as me gave up work because he said it was taking up too much of his time. He needed to bang on more peoples doors as he wasnt meeting his quota. He was a very very strange young man. Wore a crimpline suit that was a mauve colour.


I was amazed at the amount of time the JWs we're expected to spend 'pioneering'.
One of the guys I worked with was putting in 90 hours a month, on top of his day job.
What a sad way to spend your time.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> A jehovahs witness that worked for the same company as me gave up work because he said it was taking up too much of his time. He needed to bang on more peoples doors as he wasnt meeting his quota. He was a very very strange young man. Wore a crimpline suit that was a mauve colour.


They do have quotas but individuals choose which catagory they want to be in
EG......
Bog standard publishers aims for 10 hours per month.
Pioneer.... 60 hours per month
Regular pioneer....90 hours per month
They can meet these hours by door knocking, informal/casual witnessing etc.
Mauve suits, I believe, are not mandatory


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> They do have quotas but individuals choose which catagory they want to be in
> EG......
> Bog standard publishers aims for 10 hours per month.
> Pioneer.... 60 hours per month
> ...


They were not the nicest people I've ever met. All polite and outwardly decent, but extremely judgemental and cliqueish.
They generally despise anyone who is 'worldly' and not a JW.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> They were not the nicest people I've ever met. All polite and outwardly decent, but extremely judgemental and cliqueish.
> They generally despise anyone who is 'worldly' and not a JW.


Partly correct.
"Not the nicest". There are some lovely JWs and there are some right sh*ts... same as in most areas of life.
"despise anyone who is worldly". No. They are brought up/educated to believe that only they have the true religion. 
"Cliqueish'.....they are strongly discouraged from assosciating with non JWs as they are "bad assosciation". Children are discouraged from having non JW friends. Therefor they normally only have JWs as friends.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2019)

We have a Mormon temple in Chorley which opened in 1998. They had an open weekend when anyone could go for a look round. It was both fascinating and disturbing at the same time.

The first Mormons to arrive in Britain landed in Preston some time around 1840.


----------



## gavroche (17 Nov 2019)

Just ordered Bernard Hinault's book:"l'épopée du Blaireau" on Amazon. Should be interesting reading.


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2019)

A while ago a very attractive lady Jehovah knocked on my door. I spent half an hour chatting her up and persuading her to come into my gingerbread house, and they've never been back since.

I briefly went out with a Mormon lady. She almost ate me alive.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2019)

Evening folks. Another rubbish night on the TV I see. And another remake of " The War of the Worlds" is on BBC.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Partly correct.
> "Not the nicest". There are some lovely JWs and there are some right sh*ts... same as in most areas of life.
> "despise anyone who is worldly". No. They are brought up/educated to believe that only they have the true religion.
> "Cliqueish'.....they are strongly discouraged from assosciating with non JWs as they are "bad assosciation". Children are discouraged from having non JW friends. Therefor they normally only have JWs as friends.


I can only speak as I find.
Of the half dozen or so JWs I worked with over the years, they all fitted the description I gave.
Maybe they we're all outliers, and I was unfortunate that they were all exceedingly judgemental and belittling of anyone non religious or of other religions; or just maybe these are qualities that are fostered by this cult. 
I'm leaning towards the latter.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2019)

I have a large turkey leg in the oven, its been in since half three, the cooking smells coming from the kitchen are making me hungry.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> I can only speak as I find.
> Of the half dozen or so JWs I worked with over the years, they all fitted the description I gave.
> Maybe they we're all outliers, and I was unfortunate that they were all exceedingly judgemental and belittling of anyone non religious or of other religions; or just maybe these are qualities that are fostered by this cult.
> I'm leaning towards the latter.


Yes...... compared to the average 'Joe' they probably do seem/are judgemental because, as I say, its drummed into them that anyone who is not a JW is wrong and bad assosciation.
Dont get me wrong..... I absolutely hate that organisation but some of the individuals are nice people.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont get me wrong..... I absolutely hate that organisation but some of the individuals are nice people.


Same could be said of the Nazis. 
Doesn't alter the fact that they are prepared to buy into the ideology.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Same could be said of the Nazis.
> Doesn't alter the fact that they are prepared to buy into the ideology.


Absolutely. Cant agree more with some of what you say**.
Same can be said about other religions.
**JW kids are brought up to absolutely believe/KNOW they have the only true religion. Same as devout Muslims etc. Those kids face one hell of a fight if they decide later on that its not for them. So, they didnt "buy into it", they dont know anything else.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Absolutely. Cant agree more with some of what you say**.
> Same can be said about other religions.
> **JW kids are brought up to absolutely believe/KNOW they have the only true religion. Same as devout Muslims etc. Those kids face one hell of a fight if they decide later on that its not for them. So, they didnt "buy into it", they dont know anything else.


I should have qualified that my comment was aimed at the ones I worked with, all of whom came to the cult later in life.
Indoctrination at an early age should be considered a form of child abuse.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> I should have qualified that my comment was aimed at the ones I worked with, all of whom came to the cult later in life.
> Indoctrination at an early age should be considered a form of child abuse.


Agree with that to some extent**.
Would love to carry this on but fear the MODS will move it (please MODS not yet)
**a point though. Think of a lad that was brought up KNOWING it was the truth.....knowing nothing else. He falls in love with a girl from exactly the same background. They marry and have kids. It perpetuates. You have to have sympathy of some sort for them. Both parents KNOWING its the truth but all the while its a lie.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Evening folks. Another rubbish night on the TV I see. And another remake of " The War of the Worlds" is on BBC.


The balls in your court do something about it.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> The balls in your court do something about it.


Great Canal journeys on at 1900.....I find that interesting.... although I dont like Tinothy West.
Mrs D will be watching Strictly results while I stick pins in my eyes.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Agree with that to some extent**.
> Would love to carry this on but fear the MODS will move it (please MODS not yet)
> **a point though. Think of a lad that was brought up KNOWING it was the truth.....knowing nothing else. He falls in love with a girl from exactly the same background. They marry and have kids. It perpetuates. You have to have sympathy of some sort for them. Both parents KNOWING its the truth but all the while its a lie.


I'm going to drop the subject now. Although interesting, it's probably too controversial for this thread. It's a subject that I've studied quite a lot and I can tend to be a bit vocal about it, for various reasons.
Sorry if I got on my soapbox and made anyone cringe.


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Great Canal journeys on at 1900.....I find that interesting.... although I dont like Tinothy West.
> Mrs D will be watching Strictly results while I stick pins in my eyes.


You'd like it even less if you went on a Grand Anal journey with him. All the "canal" signs around here have been altered to read "anal".


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm going to drop the subject now. Although interesting, it's probably too controversial for this thread. It's a subject that I've studied quite a lot and I can tend to be a bit vocal about it, for various reasons.
> Sorry if I got on my soapbox and made anyone cringe.


Not at all....its very interesting and IMO you voiced it well.
Like you, its close to my heart.
Would love to say more on this thread, as we are all of a similar age bracket but agree its probably not for this thread.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We have a Mormon temple in Chorley which opened in 1998. They had an open weekend when anyone could go for a look round. It was both fascinating and disturbing at the same time.
> 
> [The first Mormons to arrive in Britain landed in Preston some time around 1840.[/B]


They flew over!!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> They flew over!!


The Lord works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2019)

The Lord giveth, and the Lord take the away.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2019)

The Lord works all things together for good


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The Lord works in mysterious ways.





Drago said:


> The Lord giveth, and the Lord take the away.





PaulSB said:


> The Lord works all things together for good


Don't get me started again!


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2019)

Early night?


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Early night?


Early morning?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2019)

Wakey, wakey - time to get up people.

Might have been a frost. Forecast is great for today so the plan is to extend the usual 50 miler to around 65-70. Could be a touch chilly out of the sun.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Wakey, wakey - time to get up people.
> 
> Might have been a frost. Forecast is great for today so the plan is to extend the usual 50 miler to around 65-70. Could be a touch chilly out of the sun.


No might about it.....currently minus 5 here and not to get much above freezing even by noon. I've been up for hours


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

Morning.


----------



## Paulus (18 Nov 2019)

Morning all, the dog has been fed, the cats have been fed and have naffed off🐈🐈🐈. I am on my first mug of tea and it is cool outside. Hallway decorating for the next few days as MrsP is away in warmer climes this week.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

It is very misty here.


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> They flew over!!


Yup. They were due in at at 18:20, but good tailwinds allowed allowed them to make up time. 😉


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2019)

I have risen!

Colder than a witches hind bits out there.


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Nov 2019)

Briefly opening the door to lift the milk from the stoop revealed there was no 🌧. Woohoo! Means I can take the bike to the physio today.*

*Fully aware that @classic33 will shortly be asking why the bike needs physiotherapy 😉


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Briefly opening the door to lift the milk from the stoop revealed there was no 🌧. Woohoo! Means I can take the bike to the physio today.*
> 
> *Fully aware that @classic33 will shortly be asking why the bike needs physiotherapy 😉



You are begining to understand him I see.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

One of my twin grandsons is taking his driving test today. I will have everything crossed.

I am waiting for classic to say something


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2019)

I daren't say anything.....


----------



## numbnuts (18 Nov 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> No might about it.....currently minus 5 here and not to get much above freezing even by noon. I've been up for hours



1C here but apparently much colder and heavy frost 5-6 miles away. Meet time for our ride put back to 10.30 which means it will be a scone run.

Shame is I've fuelled up on my usual pre-ride breakfast of 50% extra porridge. Should have checked my phone which was pinging like a demented pinging thing.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You are begining to understand him I see.


Can anyone, truly, understand or plumb the depth of his mind


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Can anyone, truly, understand or plumb the depth of his mind


🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2019)

Muttley walked, Mini D deposited at school. She's at Breakfast Club today which means I don't even need to feed her.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2019)

Might take doggie for a walk around Whistlandpound reservoir this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

Beautiful blue sky here. A good frost everywhere.
I have my orders and I am being forceably dragged to some shops this morning. On the possitive side I may get my fish & chip meal that I missed on Friday.
Here is one........I will throw this in, retire and hopefully watch @Dirk and @classic33 fight it out.......... 
The Australian born again rugby player who got 'sacked' because of his anti-gay remarks was giving a sermon this week and publicly stated that.......the bush fires AND the droughts are Gods retribution for the Australian people allowing abortions and gay sex.
As they say.......go figure that out


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Attacks on my character!

Names and times noted.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2019)

You want me to have a word with his worshipfulness Trump, get them taken care of?


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> You want me to have a word with his worshipfulness Trump, get them taken care of?


I'll just ban fish & chips and the export of Yorkshire ales to the south west of the country.


Oh, mushy peas as well.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Attacks on my character!
> 
> Names and times noted.


Compliments in a backhanded sort of way


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

It is very sparkly here. I didn't realise how frosty it is.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'll just ban fish & chips and the export of Yorkshire ales to the south west of the country.
> 
> 
> Oh, mushy peas as well.


Talking of fish & chips........
Who will sign my petition ???
The local pub that does a 2 course over 60s lunch has just put the price up from £4.99 to £5.49.
How is a poor pensioner supposed to afford that


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Talking of fish & chips........
> Who will sign my petition ???
> The local pub that does a 2 course over 60s lunch has just put the price up from £4.99 to £5.49.
> How is a poor pensioner supposed to afford that


I blame Australian gay sex for the increase.
God hates pensioners. 

Change of plan this morning.
Off to Heddon Valley and a walk alongside the river to the cove.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

Blinkin Eck 
I have mentioned that my S.i.L is full time gardener cum proje t manager for a wealthy guy.......so wealthy he paid £1M to buy the house next door and knock it down for a swimming pool.
No 2 grandson (age 21) has also worked for him since age 16.
12 months ago he was 'transferred' to head office to learn the business.
Yesterday the boss told him "you have a big decision to make......you are having a brand new car, do you want a Merc' or an Aidi".
Amazing


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2019)

Bugger. Ride abandoned. Not sure this is the right decision but going with the majority. They all live the other side of Chorley which is the route for a scone run. Must be bad that way.

Anyway I'm feeling highly motivated, so lots of chores will be done.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> I blame Australian gay sex for the increase.
> God hates pensioners.
> 
> Change of plan this morning.
> Off to Heddon Valley and a walk alongside the river to the cove.


Cant accept that.
I can imagine god bringing retribution for being a ManU or Everton fan but for gay sex??? thats going too far


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

I too am feeling very motivated......but first another cup of coffee is needed


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Bugger. Ride abandoned. Not sure this is the right decision but going with the majority. They all live the other side of Chorley which is the route for a scone run. Must be bad that way.
> 
> Anyway I'm feeling highly motivated, so lots of chores will be done.


The frost shows no signs of clearing here so it could be a wise decision.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2019)

I'm in the Cook In The Nook at Cosby with toast and coffee, its been a lovely ride out, cold and bright with wet roads and plenty of leaf mulch about.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The frost shows no signs of clearing here so it could be a wise decision.



Yes. We are all very experienced so if the guys call it off there's no other sensible option. We're all too old to heal quickly and the decision a few weeks ago was there would be no ride if there was a danger of ice.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm in the Cook In The Nook at Cosby with toast and coffee, its been a lovely ride out, cold and bright with wet roads and plenty of leaf mulch about.



Jealous? Moi?


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Compliments in a backhanded sort of way


You saying I'll take backhanders?


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2019)

No bugger has ever offered me a backhander. Tight sods.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Talking of fish & chips........
> Who will sign my petition ???
> The local pub that does a 2 course over 60s lunch has just put the price up from £4.99 to £5.49.
> How is a poor pensioner supposed to afford that


Have a word with grandson number 2, tell him to pick the Aldi he was offered. It's not as though he can drive it, then you can have all the fish.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have a word with grandson number 2, tell him to pick the Aldi he was offered. It's not as though he can drive it, then you can have all the fish.


Too late.....he has gone for the Merc


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

My grandson passed his test. 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍🚘


----------



## numbnuts (18 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My grandson passed his test. 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍🚘


WoW well done


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> WoW well done




Thanks. Now the worry begins of course. Every time he goes out.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> No bugger has ever offered me a backhander. Tight sods.


I was offered bribes, in cash or kind, on several occasions during my working career. If I was dishonest, I would be a rich man with an STD.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2019)

Excellent news @welsh dragon


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My grandson passed his test. 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍🚘


Did he choose the merc?


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My grandson passed his test. 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍🚘



Well done.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2019)

I got back just after one after a lovely ride in the sunshine, 54 slightly lumpy miles, always a challenge climbing Purley Chase on the fixed. The lane outside Sutton Cheney was flooded, as it was a few weeks ago, a bit deeper this time, but I was able to get through on the path. A bit chilly this morning but I was out early, about eight, always fun crossing Coventry in the rush hour, but I was out in the lanes by the time the school run had got going.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did he choose the merc?




Unfortunately not. 😐


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2019)

Very pleasant walk down to Heddons Mouth this morning, followed by a very nice light lunch at the Crown.




















On our walk, Mrs D remarked that it's difficult to tell when we are on holiday, or when we are at home. The scenery and the pubs are always good.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My grandson passed his test. 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍🚘


Nice one.
He will be round to see you every day now


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one.
> He will be round to see you every day now




God help us....another one here all the time. I'm sure his brother is slowly trying to move In completely.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

Well we got our fish & chips in. Starter was breaded mushrooms......£4.99 each for 2 courses.
A pint of Timothy Tayor Landlord to wash it down........Mrs D had a large glass of red. Meal might be cheap but they make it up on the drinks.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if you still get as many OAP,s jetting off to warmer climes for the winter months. Used to be all the rage. Does sound tempting



Not exactly "jetting off", we, and several thousand others, usually, head south in our Motorhome, for a few months in winter.

Left to my own devices, I would go November to April, but, Mrs Boldonlad insists on being around for Christmas with the Grandchildren.

This year, oldest granddaughter has further messed up my plans, by deciding to get married in February, most inconsiderate of her


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2019)

This came up on my memories section on facebook, Cycle Chat Rutland Forum Ride from 2012, from when my fixed was a Pearson Touche, a 52 mile ride plus a 108 mile drive getting to and from the ride.


 https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sun-18th-nov.116164/page-6


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2019)

That bulge looks like you've sheet your pants.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> That bulge looks like you've sheet your pants.



You've got me thinking now, what was I carrying in my back pocket? I suspect i had a bag of malt loaf slices in it.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 493349
> 
> Well we got our fish & chips in. Starter was breaded mushrooms......£4.99 each for 2 courses.
> A pint of Timothy Tayor Landlord to wash it down........Mrs D had a large glass of red. Meal might be cheap but they make it up on the drinks.


Classic will be along in a bit to tell you that the ramekins are illegal or the mushy peas are the a non standard colour......


----------



## dickyknees (18 Nov 2019)

Had to go to the “local” Screwfix, 20 miles away in Bangor so thought I’d take the bike on the car then ride from Port Penrhyn to Conwy and return. A chilly 33 mile bimble.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Had to go to the “local” Screwfix, 20 miles away in Bangor so thought I’d take the bike on the car then ride from Port Penrhyn to Conwy and return. A chilly 33 mile bimble.
> View attachment 493354
> 
> 
> ...


When I read the opening sentence "to my local screwfix" I thought what!!! Then I carried on reading.
Photos are nice.
Which route if not the A55 ??


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> You've got me thinking now, what was I carrying in my back pocket? I suspect i had a bag of malt loaf slices in it.


 My poo looks like malt loaf.


----------



## dickyknees (18 Nov 2019)

Followed the NCR 5. It runs alongside the A55, switching from side to side and sometimes in between the A55 and the Holyhead to London railway line. It’s very scenic looking from Pen y Clip across to Anglesey and Puffin Island.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> My poo looks like malt loaf.




Def TMI Mr Drago


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2019)

Although they're nutty bits, not raisins.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> My poo looks like malt loaf.


What?? With little currants in.
Edit
Just read your follow up comment


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Classic will be along in a bit to tell you that the ramekins are illegal or the mushy peas are the a non standard colour......


Yorkshire Ale*, in a glass, made in Leeds, marked CE17.

*We'll have to start increasing the export duty on these items.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 493349
> 
> Well we got our fish & chips in. Starter was breaded mushrooms......£4.99 each for 2 courses.
> A pint of Timothy Tayor Landlord to wash it down........Mrs D had a large glass of red. Meal might be cheap but they make it up on the drinks.


Is that a skull on the glass, above and to the right of the sheaf?

On the other side of the glass.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is that a skull on the glass, above and to the right of the sheaf?
> 
> On the other side of the glass.


You should have asked me that while I was in the pub


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You should have asked me that while I was in the pub


Maybe. 
If you look you'll see it in the picture.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2019)

On just now. Cycling on a tandem. https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/3427766/16400380/roaming-in-the-wild


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> On just now. Cycling on a tandem. https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/3427766/16400380/roaming-in-the-wild


Its not me and Welshie is it ?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its not me and Welshie is it ?


Nah.....2 guys. Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe.
> If you look you'll see it in the picture.


Just enlarged it.....very scary


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

And they are in Scotland


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Nah.....2 guys. Lol.


Thats what I said, me and Welshie.
Please dont tell her I said that 
Edit.
She is all woman
All woman
ALL WOMAN!!!!!!


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just enlarged it.....very scary


Said the Pope to Madonna.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats what I said, me and Welshie.
> Please dont tell her I said that
> Edit.
> She is all woman
> ...




I would not be the one on the back looking at your derrierre


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2019)

I've got buns of steel that could crack a walnut.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I would not be the one on the back looking at your derrierre


Could be worse........it could be Drago's arse.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Could be worse........it could be Drago's arse.



Crikey. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Crikey. I hadn't thought of that.


He could be the stoker, jet assisted.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2019)

My arse is a designated area of natural beauty.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> My arse is a designated area of natural beauty.


Whatever drugs you are on.....can you get some for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Whatever drugs you are on.....can you get some for me.




Don't encourage him for gods sake


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2019)

My body is an area of special scientific interest...to the laydees


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> My arse is a designated area of natural beauty.


Not an SSSI?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> My body is an area of special scientific interest...to the laydees




Only because they cant quite believe what they are seeing.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Only because they cant quite believe what they are seeing.


He is of special interest to the MBS
Micro Biology Society


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> He is of special interest to the MBS
> Micro Biology Society


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Not a temple!


----------



## Lee_M (18 Nov 2019)

Not been here for a while, now in Yorkshire doing more clearing of my mum's house, the auctioneers are here tomorrow stripping the place of anything.of value. In the meantime I'm consoling myself by drinking weird beer at the new craft ale bar.

Anyone remind me what a bike looks like?


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Not been here for a while, now in Yorkshire doing more clearing of my mum's house, the auctioneers are here tomorrow stripping the place of anything.of value. In the meantime I'm consoling myself by drinking weird beer at the new craft ale bar.
> 
> Anyone remind me what a bike looks like?



Go back a couple of pages on this thread and theres a picture of me on my bike, on page 2099 I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2019)

My goodness it's cold here. Outside of course not inside just in case classic is around.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My goodness it's cold here. Outside of course not inside just in case classic is around.



When we went down the club earlier on the car was just starting to freeze up, I recon I'll be de icing the car tomorrow morning.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My goodness it's cold here. Outside of course not inside just in case classic is around.


I'm around!


----------



## Poacher (18 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> This came up on my memories section on facebook, Cycle Chat Rutland Forum Ride from 2012, from when my fixed was a Pearson Touche, a 52 mile ride plus a 108 mile drive getting to and from the ride.
> 
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sun-18th-nov.116164/page-6
> ...


Damn cold first thing; the hare I presented to totallyfixed was frozen solid, not rigor mortis.


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2019)

First!


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> First!


Only counts if you now stay up, and awake, though.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Nov 2019)

Ah, but am I first or last I haven't been to bed yet


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just enlarged it.....very scary


Is that a special Seniors menu in the background? Kids get one so I suppose.........


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2019)

Good morning. Still, clear and frosty. Going to be a beautiful day. I shall do the housework and spend time on the allotment.

My garlic arrived yesterday and needs planting out. This frost is good as garlic needs a cold period to help make good bulbs next June/July. Mild winter in 2018 meant small bulbs this summer.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> On just now. Cycling on a tandem. https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/3427766/16400380/roaming-in-the-wild



What channel was this please? I'd like to catch up and the link isn't giving any details.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> What channel was this please? I'd like to catch up and the link isn't giving any details.




BBC2 Scotland


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2019)

Morning gang. .


----------



## Paulus (19 Nov 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, a heavy frost outside this morning. This will finish the fuchsias off for the year, they are still flowering, untill today.
A lovely morning for a dog walk.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2019)

Frostier than @PeteXXX's hair colour


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2019)

Poacher said:


> Damn cold first thing; the hare I presented to totallyfixed was frozen solid, not rigor mortis.



Yes, but it was a good day.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2019)

Yep, 'tis frosty. Beautiful red sky at sunrise. I shall light the woodburner and begin dusting - no hoovering till Mrs P wakes up. 🤫🙄


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2019)

Morning all. 
No frost here.


----------



## Mart44 (19 Nov 2019)

Good morning - Cold, grey and frosty this morning. Supermarket and other shopping today.

We don't drive our car very much and I've started using the trickle charger on the battery to make sure it will start on these cold mornings when we want it to. I'll see if it does soon. 

Have the best possible day.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Is that a special Seniors menu in the background? Kids get one so I suppose.........


I will go to the photo and check but they have.......
Main menu
Over 65s menu (very linited)
I know they do kids meals, I think there is a seperate menu for the little darlings.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will go to the photo and check but they have.......
> Main menu
> Over 65s menu (very linited)
> I know they do kids meals, I think there is a seperate menu for the little darlings.



I thought the Seniors menu might be through a straw or something!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, 'tis frosty. Beautiful red sky at sunrise.


Certainly was! Spectacular for my early walk this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2019)

Morning gang. Cold and very frost again today.
Here is today's news (actually some of it is last night's news).
•Re my back...... I have admitted defeat and am going to see the physio this afternoon. Hopefully he will sort it. I need a bike ride.
@Lee-M its 4 weeks since I could get my leg over.....to use a phrase
•our garden backs onto a small country park. Last night some joy riders dumped a car and torched it. Police knocked on our door at 22.00 but we had been in the front room and heard nothing. The area is now cordoned off and forensics are there as I type.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I thought the Seniors menu might be through a straw or something!!!!


 Not quite got to that point
Yet


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Certainly was! Spectacular for my early walk this morning.
> 
> View attachment 493433



Oh WOW! I thought my sunrise was good but that is spectacular. Thanks for sharing.......................as I believe the young things say


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Certainly was! Spectacular for my early walk this morning.
> 
> View attachment 493433


Beautiful. Why dont you get that enlarged and framed?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2019)

Oh.....I forgot.
This morning I had a text from EE telling me they were having problems processing my payment so would I click on the link and follow instruction.
Very kind of them.
But I'm not withh EE .
Maybe I should do it anyway as they have been so kind


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Oh.....I forgot.
> This morning I had a text from EE telling me they were having problems processing my payment so would I click on the link and follow instruction.
> Very kind of them.
> But I'm not withh EE .
> Maybe I should do it anyway as they have been so kind


Orange, T-Mobile at any stage?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Orange, T-Mobile at any stage?


No..... Virgin for many years.
Its just another scam


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Oh WOW! I thought my sunrise was good but that is spectacular. Thanks for sharing.......................as I believe the young things say


What's this thing called 'sunrise' you speak of. Is it peculiar to Scotland?


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> What's this thing called 'sunrise' you speak of. Is it peculiar to Scotland?


You just need to get up, or stay awake, to see it.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No..... Virgin for many years.
> Its hust another scam


So is this one
https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/n...s-you-go-rates---as-customers-vent-anger-at-/


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2019)

Tesco PAYG £5/month for 100 minutes, 100 texts, 250mb of data. When I get close to the data limit I switch it off and save for an emergency. It's called Rocket Packs.

I can also change the amount I buy each month. When we go abroad I pay £10 and get 4gb of data.

Works well for me.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> What's this thing called 'sunrise' you speak of. Is it peculiar to Scotland?



Nah we get it in Lancashire as well. 7.30ish today


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Tesco PAYG £5/month for 100 minutes, 100 texts, 250mb of data. When I get close to the data limit I switch it off and save for an emergency. It's called Rocket Packs.
> 
> I can also change the amount I buy each month. When we go abroad I pay £10 and get 4gb of data.
> 
> Works well for me.


I'm with Talk Mobile - £5 a month for 500 minutes / 5000 texts / 2gb data.
I'd rather have less minutes / texts and more data.
I'll have to get on to them to see if it's possible.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2019)

Crime update.
8 police at the back now. Forensics kitted up in white searching the immediate area.
Must be a lot more than a basic car theft.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2019)

@Dirk nice looking deal. Is it PAYG or contract?


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Dirk nice looking deal. Is it PAYG or contract?


Contract SIM only.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Crime update.
> 8 police at the back now. Forensics kitted up in white searching the immediate area.
> Must be a lot more than a basic car theft.


Ooh, exciting. Must have been the chief constables car.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Ooh, exciting. Must have been the chief constables car.


Sniffer dog there now.
Aparrently, last night, a guy was shot and dumped at the hospital. They were in a black car, which this car is. (Its even blacker now).


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Nah we get it in Lancashire as well. 7.30ish today


Yorkshire gets the sunrise first though.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Ooh, exciting. Must have been the chief constables car.


It's been cooked now!


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Tesco PAYG £5/month for 100 minutes, 100 texts, 250mb of data. When I get close to the data limit I switch it off and save for an emergency. It's called Rocket Packs.
> 
> I can also change the amount I buy each month. When we go abroad I pay £10 and get 4gb of data.
> 
> Works well for me.



Yes, been using Tesco/O2 for many years. I was first attracted to them because you could "cap" the bill, which meant I could provide a Phone for one of my daughters, who has no problem talking her way through 5000 minutes per month, without worrying about the size of the direct debit taken from my account each month!

Over the years I have only good things to say about them On the very odd occasion when the Network has been "down", they have refunded a portion of the monthly rental, without being asked; we have travelled extensively "abroad" with no problems; they even give club card points on the bills, which I can use to obtain discounted Tunnel/Ferry Fares.

We (self, Mrs, and daughter), are on a SIM only contracts £9/month, 5000minutes; 5000 texts 4GB Data.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2019)

Well the house is clean. Scrambled eggs, scone with homemade gooseberry jam, tea while I watch an episode of Mars.

Then it's allotment time to plant my garlic. First of the 2020 crops going in. 🙂


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2019)

RED ALERT!!! RED ALERT!!! Tree DOWN. Scramble chainsaws. Cut at will!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> RED ALERT!!! RED ALERT!!! Tree DOWN. Scramble chainsaws. Cut at will!!!!




Every man for himself. Grab as much as you can.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sniffer dog there now.
> Aparrently, last night, a guy was shot and dumped at the hospital. They were in a black car, which this car is. (Its even blacker now).


Play your cards right you could get your garden dug over for free.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2019)

Just seen an ad for something or other on tv. They're telling us to keep an eye out for a chap dressed in red with a large sack. Erm...


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Every man for himself. Grab as much as you can.



Trouble with living here is ten minutes after starting a chainsaw all these pensioners appear..........with chainsaws. 

Friend of mine turned up. Worked well together and shared the spoils. Tree was only 200 yards from the allotment.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Trouble with living here is ten minutes after starting a chainsaw all these pensioners appear..........with chainsaws.
> 
> Friend of mine turned up. Worked well together and shared the spoils. Tree was only 200 yards from the allotment.




Well done. Downed trees dont last long here either.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2019)

Netflix recommendation. I've been watching "Mars", halfway in to season two. This is very, very good.

Yes there is a sci fi element and a story about the colonisation of Mars. The story though is supported by the real back story of space exploration, the threats to our planet, our exploitation of it's resources, climate change, disease etc. and how all of this could/would impact on Mars should colonisation be attempted.

I'm really enjoying it. The second season especially so.


----------



## aferris2 (19 Nov 2019)

It's 09:20 here and already 34°C. Forecast to get up to 41 today. Might find somewhere with air conditioning, or spend the day in the pool. Going to be cold tomorrow (34)


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2019)

aferris2 said:


> It's 09:20 here and already 34°C. Forecast to get up to 41 today. Might find somewhere with air conditioning, or spend the day in the pool. Going to be cold tomorrow (34)


Expecting around the 40° for these parts.

Can't see the need for air conditioning, you get used to the heat in a foundry.


----------



## aferris2 (20 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Expecting around the 40° for these parts.
> 
> Can't see the need for air conditioning, you get used to the heat in a foundry.


But that's inside. We had 63 yesterday in the van and that was when parked in the shade. Couldn't touch the steering wheel for a while.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2019)

aferris2 said:


> But that's inside. We had 63 yesterday in the van and that was when parked in the shade. Couldn't touch the steering wheel for a while.


Maybe, but no air movement. 

How many vans have you seen with the steering wheel on the outside?


----------



## numbnuts (20 Nov 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2019)

Morning folks. Not as cold as it was yesterday. Still too dark to see anything outside yet but I can hear lots of leaves being blown around


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2019)

Hello world!  I feel good today. Two decent sleeps in a row. 5C outside, bluish sky and small pink tinged clouds - must be sunrise somewhere.

Riding at 9.30 on a good flat route to a favourite cafe. Most of the usual reprobates are coming.

Next is porridge, empty dishwasher, ironing and get kit on.

Chainsaw battery on charge for a possible second assault this afternoon.


----------



## Mart44 (20 Nov 2019)

Good morning




- I'll be going on a U3A walk soon (around 4 miles). The usual cycle ride to my friend's house and then a drive to the starting point. Cycling home again after we get back to his house. It all keeps me moving.





Possibly a trip to 'The Range' later to buy a few things.

Have the best possible day.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2019)

cold and dry, last nights washing up done, washing out on line and breakfast eaten, typical Wednesday to follow.


----------



## Paulus (20 Nov 2019)

Morning all, nice and frosty outside again. I'm trying to keep the rest of the house tidy, but it's a losing battle when decorating.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2019)

Blimey. It's suddenly got very windy.🚴 ☹️


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, nice and frosty outside again. I'm trying to keep the rest of the house tidy, but it's a losing battle when decorating.



Oh tell me about it. When our new porch was being built followed by me decorating we had stuff everywhere. Hate it.

You have my sympathy!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2019)

Good news is ironing is still wet in the washing machine.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Not as cold as it was yesterday. Still too dark to see anything outside yet but I can hear lots of leaves being blown around


Are you sure its not the ghostly sound of old Ernies's gold tops russling in the wind?
They wont forget old Ernie


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are you sure its not the ghostly sound of old Enies's gold tops russling in the wind?
> They wont forget old Ernie


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2019)

Morning all.
I got to the physio yesterday and had a full treatment.
Apparently I have done something to hurt the 'facet joints' which adjoin the spine. They have swelled and tightened up which forces the upper body out of alignment. So now you know .
He was stretching the surrounding muscles by various means.
I am sore this morning, as expected, but seem to be standing straight.
He has given me a set of stretch exercises to do 3 times a day......yipee.
Haircut for me then going to the golf club for lunch.
Have a nice day everybody.


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2019)

Morning all. 
Off out for a long walk this morning.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Off out for a long walk this morning.


Will you be needing this


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2019)

Got a friend popping round. He murdered a pheasant in his Mini (it's not @Accy cyclist  ) and broke a headlamp. Hes even older than me and doesnt have Interweb so I'm going to try and find a used on on ebay for him.


----------



## Paulus (20 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Off out for a long walk this morning.


Via a good pub somewhere no doubt.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Got a friend popping round. He murdered a pheasant in his Mini (it's not @Accy cyclist  ) and broke a headlamp. Hes even older than me and doesnt have Interweb so I'm going to try and find a used on on ebay for him.


Why would he want a used pheasant ??


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why would he want a used pheasant ??




Why do men want most things. I have no doubt if I told Mr WD about used pheasants he'd want to keep a few in his shed just in case they are needed sometime in the next 30 years or so.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Nov 2019)

I've got scaffolding going up outside my kitchen and bathroom window, the outlook wasn't very good before it is even worse now


----------



## Paulus (20 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Why do men want most things. I have no doubt if I told Mr WD about used pheasants he'd want to keep a few in his shed just in case they are needed sometime in the next 30 years or so.


I'm not sure you have to hang them for that long


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> I'm not sure you have to hang them for that long




No, but he would


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2019)

Sanding down and painting doors, I have only 16 to do. Have a good day everybody.

P.S. day 23 I think of this virus thing, hope nobody else has it or get a it.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2019)

New headlamp for my friends mini = £250.

Mint used one from Ebay = £15.50.

Guess which one my friend had me order?


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> Via a good pub somewhere no doubt.


Of course!


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2019)

My poly tunnel has developed a problem. With the cold snap the polythene tightened and is beginning to split at one of the support bars. Trying to fit a patch inside to hold the thing together with polythene sheet and sticky tape. Cannot do the outside as it is wet and also hard to reach. I do have a new cover but it will take more hands to get it over and held with sheet clips from a market stall. It is after all about 20 years old but I had hoped it would see me out. If it lasts the winter I can fix it next year has been my motto for too long I think.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Of course!
> 
> View attachment 493554


Blimey Dirk, do you take those collection boxes with you everywhere you go??
No wonder you can afford so many holidays


----------



## Paulus (20 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> New headlamp for my friends mini = £250.
> 
> Mint used one from Ebay = £15.50.
> 
> Guess which one my friend had me order?


Surely not the new one?


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've got scaffolding going up outside my kitchen and bathroom window, the outlook wasn't very good before it is even worse now


Your kitchen is in the bathroom!


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Of course!
> 
> View attachment 493554


Ohh, dimpled glasses!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2019)

I went to the golf club for lunch today. Hotpot with red cabbage plus a pint of smooth .....the hotpot was superb with lots of very tender meat. Very generous with it too.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2019)

oldwheels said:


> My poly tunnel has developed a problem. With the cold snap the polythene tightened and is beginning to split at one of the support bars.


It has done well lasting as long. People along the road from me put up a big poly tunnel type of thing as a car cover and I see it is already splitting where it goes over the bars. Probably only about 3 years old.


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ohh, dimpled glasses!


I refuse to drink out dimpled glasses.
Straight glass, or nothing, for me.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Your kitchen is in the bathroom!


No the kitchen is next to the bathroom 
this was 3 years ago it is wider this time


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> No the kitchen is next to the bathroom


Now that has confused me. I thought it was your bathroom that was next to the kitchen


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2019)

Evening peeps.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> No the kitchen is next to the bathroom
> this was 3 years ago it is wider this time
> View attachment 493592


A few hanging baskets will hide that.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why would he want a used pheasant ??



Glad I wasn't drinking coffee!! ,🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2019)

I'm warm and cozy now. Good ride today, 72 miles, avg 15, but a little chilly. Forecast was a south-easterly moving round to the east. It did.  Visited a favourite cafe, it would have been easy to stay.

Mrs P has gone to her French class. This means I have three hours to test drive a possible Christmas wine. I will report back!!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Glad I wasn't drinking coffee!! ,🤣🤣🤣


And I am glad I'm not the pheasant plucker


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2019)

I'm in bed cuddled up to Mini D. Just about to Skype my aunt in Pennsylvania.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2019)

There's a danger you lot will have me down as the thread alcofrolic. So! I'm quite a fan of Which? and often refer to the Best Buy recommendations but rarely on wine. After reading this month's magazine I thought I'd try some. I'm looking for reds to have in at Christmas when folk call round or we're invited out.

Coop Fairtrade Malbec. £7.50. I know a lot of reds for less £££ which are much better. I like Malbec but to me this is disappointingly harsh. I'll finish the bottle over the week but won't buy another.

Iceland Rabo de Galo. £5.49. I enjoy many Portuguese wines and this is no exception. It's got lots of flavour, well rounded and mellow. I do though know many for an extra £2+ which are twice as good. Decent every day at home stuff but I wouldn't take it to a friend's house.

Anyone looking for prosecco - I haven't been testing this as well - I think the ALDI Organic Prosecco is the best I've ever had. We've got six squirreled away for Christmas. They do other sparkling wines in the same range. Must try these.

Speaking of ALDI, and we have a few whisky drinkers on here, the Glen Marnoch Islay single malt is very good. Also tried the Highland Select blended malt which I like but it's not as good to me.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> There's a danger you lot will have me down as the thread alcofrolic. So! I'm quite a fan of Which? and often refer to the Best Buy recommendations but rarely on wine. After reading this month's magazine I thought I'd try some. I'm looking for reds to have in at Christmas when folk call round or we're invited out.
> 
> Coop Fairtrade Malbec. £7.50. I know a lot of reds for less £££ which are much better. I like Malbec but to me this is disappointingly harsh. I'll finish the bottle over the week but won't buy another.
> 
> ...



I do like a glass or two of Red Wine, but, despite practising frequently, I am no expert. I do find Aldi have some very pleasant wines (online) at competitive prices.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> I do like a glass or two of Red Wine, but, despite practising frequently, I am no expert. I do find Aldi have some very pleasant wines (online) at competitive prices.


 You're absolutely right and I often find some very good reds in ALDI for £5/6. You don't need to be an expert just remember what you enjoyed!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I'm in bed cuddled up to Mini D. Just about to Skype my aunt in Pennsylvania.


I remember cuddling my 'little girl'. Lovely feeling. Capture that moment.


----------



## rustybolts (20 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> You're absolutely right and I often find some very good reds in ALDI for £5/6. You don't need to be an expert just remember what you enjoyed!


Aldi organic wine never gives a hangover I have discovered to my joy!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2019)

rustybolts said:


> Aldi organic wine never gives a hangover I have discovered to my joy!


I disagree...... gave me a very bad hangover.
And I only drank 3 bottles.

But seriously we find the Lidl wine better/nicer £for£.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I disagree...... gave me a very bad hangover.
> And I only drank 3 bottles.
> 
> But seriously we find the Lidl wine better/nicer £for£.


£ for lb, you buy wine by weight?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2019)

Just had an email offering tickets for Rod Stewart in Manchester - £63 to £226!!!!

He's older than all of us! You can pop round to mine and I'll let you in for £25. 😂


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2019)

Four years ago I dropped my notice on the gafferess's desk and told her I was retiring at a year early at Xmas. Its been a bit of a bumpy ride since with one thing and another but its been a good four years.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2019)

Is "dropped my notice" a euphemism for doing a dump?


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2019)

I have risen! First!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2019)

Gooooood morning gang.


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2019)

3rd!


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2019)

4th!!


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2019)

5th, good morning people


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2019)

Geez I'm nackered. What a crap night's sleep. Awake at 4.00, read till 6.00ish, back to sleep till 7.30.

Weather looks set for a fine if windy day.

I have to fit new mudguards. Rear mudguard snapped in two places yesterday.** This may lead to a full scale TLC session. Unsure.

I need to check out the tree for more wood to scavenge. Garlic to plant. Space is appearing in the wood shed. I may be able to make room for everything stacked outside to be moved inside.

Alternatively I can go on the monthly coffee outing. Seems a waste of a fine day though.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2019)

** awaits @classic33 to enquire exactly where, geographically.


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2019)

Morning all, a misty start to the day here. Should be the last day of decorating, hooray!


----------



## numbnuts (21 Nov 2019)

..................Last


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just had an email offering tickets for Rod Stewart in Manchester - £63 to £226!!!!
> 
> He's older than all of us! You can pop round to mine and I'll let you in for £25. 😂


Mrs D said to me......."look at that, hes 7o+ years old and still producing babies".
I said "give me a blond beautiful model with big knockers and I will have a go"


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2019)

What day is it?
What year is it 
Boy, that was a good sleep. Bed early and woken by the bin men at 0700.....why can't they be more thoughtful. Use electric trucks etc. Peasants.
Today I am deliberately resting my back as it was quite sore yesterday after the treatment. I will, though, start the exercises & stretches he gave me to do.
So a chill day watching the golf from Dubai.
Latest news on our shooting & car torching.
•The guy who was shot is a known criminal (in as much as he has been in prison).
• a month ago his girlfriend was involved in a stabbing. She was hiding him in the attic.
Translation for Drago......
He is a naughty boy or a crim'
He has done bird or porridge
His tart stuck someone with a chivy
The plod were involved.
Hope that helps


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2019)

Think I might go for a long walk on the beach this morning.


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What day is it?
> What year is it
> Boy, that was a good sleep. Bed early and woken by the bin men at 0700.....why can't they be more thoughtful. Use electric trucks etc. Peasants.
> Today I am deliberately resting my back as it was quite sore yesterday after the treatment. I will, though, start the exercises & stretches he gave me to do.
> ...


An, a sheet on sheet incident. It's a shame they have to waste time investigating that rubbish when honest law abiding victims of crime might not even get a visit from a Bobby.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> An, a sheet on sheet incident. It's a shame they have to waste time investigating that rubbish when honest law abiding victims of crime might not even get a visit from a Bobby.


Maybe it was because of the car.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> ** awaits @classic33 to enquire exactly where, geographically.


Noted! 
Now stored, int ead, for retrieval at a later date.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe it was because of the car.


What? 8 bobbies, 4 forensics and a sniffer dog with handler for a stolen car ???


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What? 8 bobbies, 4 forensics and a sniffer dog with handler for a stolen car ???


Was it thee or Drago that said it was the chief constables car?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Was it thee or Drago that said it was the chief constables car?


Drago


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2019)

Went to go out this morning and noticed some red glass on the road behind my car.
We live at the end of a cul de sac.
Some *##*$#* had reversed into it and driven off. The glass was from their vehicle - my lights are OK. It would appear to have been a van that hit mine, as the damage is fairly high up, and it's glanced off the door mounted spare wheel, dented the rear panel and broken the lower plastic trim. It would also appear to have been another silver vehicle that did the damage.
Dropped into the body shop, on the way back from doggie walking, and they reckon about £500 to fix it. 
The guy up the road, who always parks his silver Mercedes panel van facing down the close, might have a few questions to answer when he gets home.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Went to go out this morning and noticed some red glass on the road behind my car.
> We live at the end of a cul de sac.
> Some *##*$#* had reversed into it and driven off. The glass was from their vehicle - my lights are OK. It would appear to have been a van that hit mine, as the damage is fairly high up, and it's glanced off the door mounted spare wheel, dented the rear panel and broken the lower plastic trim. It would also appear to have been another silver vehicle that did the damage.
> Dropped into the body shop, on the way back from doggie walking, and they reckon about £500 to fix it.
> The guy up the road, who always parks his silver Mercedes panel van facing down the close, might have a few questions to answer when he gets home.




I would take photos of any damage to your car and def some of his van if there is damage to it. What a t**t.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I would take photos of any damage to your car and def some of his van if there is damage to it. What a t**t.


Ooohh welshie.....such language from a proper lady


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ooohh welshie.....such language from a proper lady


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2019)

Well....it's not the Mercedes van driver. His van is white and the lens glass doesn't match.
Chap over the road is an electrician, and he has a mate who turns up in a silver van fairly regularly.
Enquiries are ongoing...........


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2019)

Ah....the joys of being retired and having time on your hands to do stuff. 
After a forensic internet search, I've identified the type vehicle that hit my car.

This was all I had to go on.......






I've identified it as the lower part of the nearside rear lens from a 2013 onwards Ford Transit Custom (or Torneo).
I know the vehicle is silver.
I pity the driver if they think they've got away with it; they don't realise how dogged and thorough I can be - a throwback to my training.
I'll get the bugger!


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Ah....the joys of being retired and having time on your hands to do stuff.
> After a forensic internet search, I've identified the type vehicle that hit my car.
> 
> This was all I had to go on.......
> ...


What year, they like to keep making minor changes so they can charge more for the new part.

You will have noticed the water damage, indicating it's been cracked for sometime.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Ah....the joys of being retired and having time on your hands to do stuff.
> After a forensic internet search, I've identified the type vehicle that hit my car.
> 
> This was all I had to go on.......
> ...


Bloody hell.....imagine if you, welshiie and Mo turned up to confront him. He would need at least 2 pairs of Drago type y fronts.


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> What year, they like to keep making minor changes so they can charge more for the new part.
> 
> You will have noticed the water damage, indicating it's been cracked for sometime.


2012 - present.
It's not water damage, it's actually in four pieces and I've taped it together.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2019)

There is a programme on the Smithsonian channel now on freesat about the Brompton factory


----------



## GM (21 Nov 2019)

12 page catch up


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> 2012 - present.
> It's not water damage, it's actually in four pieces and I've taped it together.


The sellotape is visible.


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Ah....the joys of being retired and having time on your hands to do stuff.
> After a forensic internet search, I've identified the type vehicle that hit my car.
> 
> This was all I had to go on.......
> ...


Your training as a marine scout sniper?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2019)

Boy oh boy am I tired. All today's chores achieved. I want to watch QT but my bed calls loudly........


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Boy oh boy am I tired. All today's chores achieved. I want to watch QT but *my bed calls loudly........*


Not the pipes?


----------



## rustybolts (22 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not the pipes?


the pipes usually call about 4.30 a.m. …. night time frequency


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2019)

rustybolts said:


> the pipes usually call about 4.30 a.m. …. night time frequency


It's early yet!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not the pipes?


No, not till just now..........not bad going, 7 hours without a pee! 😂🤣

Weather report to follow......


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2019)

Morning. Been up since 5am. Not quite as cold but we are in for a dull and drizzly sort of day I think.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2019)

I have been reading about Welly Wanging. Rule No.1:

Welly wanging is a sport open to all people irrespective of age, sex, race, creed, religion, nationality, colour *and people from Lancashire*.

You gotta love Yorkshire folk. 😂


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2019)

Milk lady has been, second coffee on the go. I've stepped outside now. It's 5C and drizzling. This was not the plan for the morning. Forecast was dry so I didn't put the new guard on my rear wheel. Bummer!

So do I go out with just an arse saver or stay home with the woodburner? Forecast is 25% chance of rain at 09.00.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2019)

Good morning gang.


----------



## screenman (22 Nov 2019)

Very Dragoish out there this morning, exciting day planned as I am off to pick up a new pair of overalls.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2019)

I have risen!

Slight change to Mrs D's routine today so I was up and out early walking Muttley.


----------



## Paulus (22 Nov 2019)

Morning all, raining outside, a grey and damp start to the day. A domestics day once the dog has been out.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2019)

Rule #9 applies. I am truly badass or crazy. 

See you guys later when I'm dry and warm again.


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2019)

Morning all.
45 minutes hanging on the phone last night, trying to get through to Plod on 101, to report the damage to my car. Gave up in the end. 

On a brighter note, it's Fish Friday! Yay!


----------



## numbnuts (22 Nov 2019)

morning all nothing to do today


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Nov 2019)

Right. Like @PaulSB I shall sally forth into the rather dank conditions, although unlike @PaulSB , I have mudguards [_he typed, smugly _]


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> No, not till just now..........not bad going, 7 hours without a pee! 😂🤣
> 
> Weather report to follow......


Strong localised winds, gusty at times.


----------



## screenman (22 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 45 minutes hanging on the phone last night, trying to get through to Plod on 101, to report the damage to my car. Gave up in the end.
> 
> On a brighter note, it's Fish Friday! Yay!



That is not good but it seems consistent with what we get around here. How much damage to the car? have you got a photo.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> morning all nothing to do today


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2019)

Docs at half 10. Going to use the volvo. Dont really need to, but want to stop the brakes from corroding to doolally, so I'll be creating g a tiny little bit if pollution today. Sorry.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2019)

Morning gang. I see I have already mssed PaulSB and IaninSheffield......this is a really lazy day. I got up at 0700, switched the heating on and thought 'aha, I will go back to bed'.......woke again at 0900.
TBH I am feeling a bit ropey....... hot and sweaty. I hope that dastardly @screenman has not sent his lurgy in my direction.
On a possitive note.....my back felt good yesterday and I could stand up straight. First time in 4 weeks so I am well pleased


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Docs at half 10. Going to use the volvo. Dont really need to, but want to stop the brakes from corroding to doolally, so I'll be creating g a tiny little bit if pollution today. Sorry.


If thats the only pollution you cause today the planet will rejoice


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If thats the only pollution you cause today the planet will rejoice


I was going to day don't hold your breath but on second thoughts DO.


----------



## GM (22 Nov 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## Mart44 (22 Nov 2019)

Good morning - It's dry at the moment. The weather is trying to tempt me to ride to the allotment but I know if I do, the rain will start and I'll get wet. I'll stay indoors and it won't rain of course and then I could have gone. Sod's law. 

I might ride over to see my brother later if the weather stays dry,

Have the best possible day.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - It's dry at the moment. The weather is trying to tempt me to ride to the allotment but I know if I do, the rain will start and I'll get wet. I'll stay indoors and it won't rain of course and then I could have gone. Sod's law.
> 
> I might ride over to see my brother later if the weather stays dry,
> 
> Have the best possible day.


Why dont you say out loud "I AM NOT GOING TO THE ALLOTMENT"
then sneak out the back door with your bike.
Dont thank me, its a pleasure


----------



## numbnuts (22 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 493768


I wonder if living on your own is the main reason I have nothing to do


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2019)

Shopping and chores day today, at the moment the sun is shining making me want to get my bike out, but the forecast is for rain arriving by dinnertime, I'm watching the forecast for tomorrow, its not good, but I may have the chance of a ride early on. Whilst checking to see what we need from the supermarket I had a good look at what we have in the fridge and food cupboard, I ended up chucking several items, most of them opened and started, some of them were two years old.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Shopping and chores day today, at the moment the sun is shining making me want to get my bike out, but the forecast is for rain arriving by dinnertime, I'm watching the forecast for tomorrow, its not good, but I may have the chance of a ride early on. Whilst checking to see what we need from the supermarket I had a good look at what we have in the fridge and food cupboard, I ended up chucking several items, most of them opened and started, some of them were two years old.


One of my pet hates is chucking food cos we let it go off. I am as guilty as Mrs D but it really does annoy me


----------



## rustybolts (22 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Strong localised winds, gusty at times.


sounds like my flatulence


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2019)

It's drizzling here now. Town looked deserted as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2019)

rustybolts said:


> sounds like my flatulence




Are you Drago in disguise?


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If thats the only pollution you cause today the planet will rejoice


Yep, mostmof the bone idle lazy make three times as much pollition dropping their fat kids of at school each morning.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Nov 2019)

We has  lots of  now I have less to do now than I had before


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's drizzling here now. Town looked deserted as well.


Ahh yes......I can just visualise all those shoppers......
THAT DRAGON WOMAN IS HERE..... RUN, RUN FOR YOUR LIVES
and you wonder why is was deserted


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Yep, mostmof the bone idle lazy make three times as much pollition dropping their fat kids of at school each morning.


I was actually thinking more along the y front line actually


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh yes......I can just visualise all those shoppers......
> THAT DRAGON WOMAN IS HERE..... RUN, RUN FOR YOUR LIVES
> and you wonder why is was deserted




Blah blah blah


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> On a possitive note.....my back felt good yesterday and I could stand up straight.


Good to hear the trip to the physio seems to have paid dividends.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> We has  lots of  now I have less to do now than I had before


I've a gutter that needs sorting if you're at a loss 😉


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> That is not good but it seems consistent with what we get around here. How much damage to the car? have you got a photo.








It's pushed the rear door in and damaged the door handle as well as breaking the plastic valance.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Nov 2019)

Right, I think I'll just close my eyes for a minu... zzzz zzzz zzzz


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2019)

Dirk, ie, did your cars assailant stop and identify themselves?


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> One of my pet hates is chucking food cos we let it go off. I am as guilty as Mrs D but it really does annoy me



I hate chucking food out as well, I don't usually take much notice of sell by or use by dates, but eighteen to 24 months past the use by dates it goes in the bin, most of it was either stuff we don't eat very often or stuff we'd got in for guests.


----------



## screenman (22 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning gang. I see I have already mssed PaulSB and IaninSheffield......this is a really lazy day. I got up at 0700, switched the heating on and thought 'aha, I will go back to bed'.......woke again at 0900.
> TBH I am feeling a bit ropey....... hot and sweaty. I hope that dastardly @screenman has not sent his lurgy in my direction.
> On a possitive note.....my back felt good yesterday and I could stand up straight. First time in 4 weeks so I am well pleased




I hope I have not passed it on to anyone, horrible few weeks of just thinking tomorrow I will feel better only for it not too happen.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> We has  lots of  now I have less to do now than I had before


You got the hanging baskets sorted?


----------



## screenman (22 Nov 2019)

Dirk, that does not look good, I was hoping it would be a job for one of the mobile guys but I suggest a bodyshop is required.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> No, not till just now..........not bad going, 7 hours without a pee! 😂🤣
> 
> Weather report to follow......


_...tis you, 'tis you must go and I must bide. ..._


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I hate chucking food out as well, I don't usually take much notice of sell by or use by dates, but eighteen to 24 months past the use by dates it goes in the bin, most of it was either stuff we don't eat very often or stuff we'd got in for guests.


As I say, I am also guilty. I managed to save "some" of the opened cheese last week. I cut a slice of all sides, top and bottom. AND I'm still alive


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> You got the hanging baskets sorted?



Reminds me, I've got to take ours down, they've been very good but are looking a bit shabby now.


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Dirk, ie, did your cars assailant stop and identify themselves?


Nope!
I'm on the case.
This is a tight community - I'll nail the bugger eventually.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Nov 2019)

I have been shunted from behind several times but I have a towbar and a ball hitch and in nearly every case the assailant has ended up with damage. There must be a jealousy factor sometimes. We got a new van for the business which had several assaults in the first week. Only one hit and run caused minor damage to us and it was easily fixed fortunately.


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2019)

oldwheels said:


> I have been shunted from behind several times but I have a towbar and a ball hitch and in nearly every case the assailant has ended up with damage. There must be a jealousy factor sometimes. We got a new van for the business which had several assaults in the first week. Only one hit and run caused minor damage to us and it was easily fixed fortunately.


I've got a tow bar, but they missed it completely. Would probably have done more damage if they'd hit it.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2019)

Glad I went out, always the case. 60 miles, 16.5avg. Chilly and tough in places.

Arrive at cafe. Notice says "Sorry broadband down, no cards. Cash or mobile app only." No problem we think.

"Do you take Googlepay?"
"Yes but the machine is down. You can do a BACS transfer!"
"I need broadband to access my account"

Six cold hungry cyclists have a whip round, including the very tatty emergency £20 in my saddlebag. We scraped together enough for 6 coffees and bacon barns.

Maps and cash next week guys!! 🤣


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Right. Like @PaulSB I shall sally forth into the rather dank conditions, although unlike @PaulSB , I have mudguards [_he typed, smugly _]



I have a wet arse and filthy bib longs!! 😭

Bike TLC and mudguard fitting next.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I hate chucking food out as well, I don't usually take much notice of sell by or use by dates, but eighteen to 24 months past the use by dates it goes in the bin, most of it was either stuff we don't eat very often or stuff we'd got in for guests.


Cheese, eh?


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> We has  lots of  now I have less to do now than I had before


Have a go at an Airfix kit.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have a go at an Airfix kit.



I haven't seen one of those for years.


----------



## gavroche (22 Nov 2019)

I bought a Garmin Edge 820 from Halfords today and getting my 10% off from B.C. was a bit of a battle as just showing your membership card is not enough anymore, you must also produce a valid voucher from BC. I had to get B.C. as an app on my phone to get the voucher, then take a screenshot of it so they could process it on the till. Not being a technophile, I had to ask the shop assistant to show me how to do a screenshot. Anyway, it all ended well and I learned something new today. I am now familiarizing myself with the Garmin now. I have also bought a chromebook from Currys and will collect it tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I haven't seen one of those for years.


They're everywhere. Especially at this time of year.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> They're everywhere. Especially at this time of year.



I haven't seen any round here.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have a go at an Airfix kit.


Is that like a puncture repair kit


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Is that like a puncture repair kit


In that you glue them together?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Is that like a puncture repair kit


Yes - both will leave you covered in glue.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2019)

Tell me this. Why are mudguards so tricky to fit? The man in me doesn't want to let the LBS do it - a decision I usually regret!


----------



## numbnuts (22 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> In that you glue them together?


Sorry I use glueless patches


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Tell me this. Why are mudguards so tricky to fit? The man in me doesn't want to let the LBS do it - a decision I usually regret!


I found the trick was to get them set up with the correct tyre clearance, tighten everything up securely and then snip off the ends with strong bolt cutters. I still used to get things pinging in every direction though!


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Sorry I use glueless patches


They do "SnapFix" kits, no glue required.


----------



## robgul (22 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I found the trick was to get them set up with the correct tyre clearance, tighten everything up securely and then snip off the ends with strong bolt cutters. I still used to get things pinging in every direction though!



That's the way to trim the stays with bolt roppers - and best to attach the stays to the guards BEFORE attaching to the frame. AND if you cut the little black ferrules to just the tubular bit and superglue them to the cut ends of the stays you get a simple and neat job.

Rob


----------



## Poacher (22 Nov 2019)

First advert break in C4's The Team, Mrs Poacher and I made a break for the bog (having held it in for the politics prog, who knows why). Having been first up the stairs, I luxuriated in a looooong and satisfying bladder drain, ignoring Mrs Poacher's obvious distress. Ever resourceful, she demonstrated the beneficial effects of my foresight in installing a bidet. Knew it would come in useful.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2019)

Poacher said:


> First advert break in C4's The Team, Mrs Poacher and I made a break for the bog (having held it in for the politics prog, who knows why). Having been first up the stairs, I luxuriated in a looooong and satisfying bladder drain, ignoring Mrs Poacher's obvious distress. Ever resourceful, she demonstrated the beneficial effects of my foresight in installing a bidet. Knew it would come in useful.


Too much information


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2019)

I didn't watch the political debate tonight. I'd rather poke my eyes out than watch that lot making more and more outrageous claims about what they will be doing and how many gazillions they will allegedly spent/invest. It's all lies anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I found the trick was to get them set up with the correct tyre clearance, tighten everything up securely and then snip off the ends with strong bolt cutters. I still used to get things pinging in every direction though!



Yep got to agree with all that. I took the bike to the LBS at 5.00.

I said "I'm not a very impressed with these guards"

Response from the owner was "I'm not very impressed you didn't let us fit them!"



We've had a lot of good banter over the years. I've been a customer for 25 years. I know what he meant.

Bike will be ready at 2.30. I'll collect it when I go to the footie.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't watch the political debate tonight. I'd rather poke my eyes out than watch that lot making more and more outrageous claims about what they will be doing and how many gazillions they will allegedly spent/invest. It's all lies anyway.



I saw two people who deserve a vote and two who don't.


----------



## Poacher (22 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Too much information


For pity's sake! She could have used the bath instead (like when she was having a shower and I made her laugh so much she tried to hold her legs together and ended up projecting it backwards).
Or I could have behaved like the gentleman I truly am and p'd in the sink, except that the basins I installed 30 years ago are a bit more of a stretch now I've shrunk in length of both leg and ... erm ... other parts. OK, I'm a git of the first order, I admit it.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I saw two people who deserve a vote and two who don't.


You'd vote for Ant and Dec?


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2019)

Morning gang. I am first today. I have been awake since 4am listening to the rain.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> You'd vote for Ant and Dec?


Compared with some yes!!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2019)

Good morning. 9C outside and feels very mild. Grey and a touch of drizzle.

Mrs P's mobile hairdresser is due at 10.00. I need a clean shirt 🥰 

Later we have football. Quiet day really.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Nov 2019)

Confirmed by the view through the window. Eurgh!


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Nov 2019)

In brighter news, this evening I'm off to listen to this talk, organised by a local, not-for-profit bike project. Sucker for enjoying my adventures vicariously.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> View attachment 493890
> 
> Confirmed by the view through the window. Eurgh!


I cant see anything yet.....its black here


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> View attachment 493890
> 
> Confirmed by the view through the window. Eurgh!




You must have a really big window to see the whole of that through it.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2019)

Morning fellow wrinklies and those just approaching wrinkledom .
Forcast is cr*p although I cant actually hear any rain.
Yesterdays plans were put back to today so........off to the butchers to get the beef I will be roasting tomorrow.
Mrs D wants me to go see a coat she wants to buy......why, I dont know as she has a wardrobe full of them.
Then Aldi. Then there are 2 games of footy I want to watch..........
West Haaaaam Vs Spurs. Come on the Hammers.
City Vs Chelsea. A nice draw will do me.
Ohh and the Dubai golf is on.
Life is all go sometimes


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You must have a really big window to see the whole of that through it.


My windows are like the 'Square, Arched and Round' options on Play School, 1970s vintage - all manner of wonders are made visible.

Actually, all I can see is to the end of a quite short road ... when they're clean (rarely), during the contracting and rather dull daylight hours (as @Dave7 intimated) and when not drenched in rain (as they are at the moment)


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> My windows are like the 'Square, Arched and Round' options on Play School, 1970s vintage - all manner of wonders are made visible.
> 
> Actually, all I can see is to the end of a quite short road ... when they're clean (rarely), during the contracting and rather dull daylight hours (as @Dave7 intimated) and when not drenched in rain (as they are at the moment)




That reminds me, I need to clean my windows.


----------



## GM (23 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Then there are 2 games of footy I want to watch..........
> West Haaaaam Vs Spurs. *Come on the Hammers.*




Good man 


Morning all. Up early, dads taxi service done. sprogs are off to Barcelona, lucky them! wish I was going.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That reminds me, I need to clean my windows.


Nooooo.........you’ll make the rain come on!


----------



## Paulus (23 Nov 2019)

Morning all, a bit of a lie in ,didn't wake up until 8. The dog had been sick overnight so clearing that up first thing. 🐕


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2019)

I think it's going to be a 'can't be arsed' day today.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2019)

I'm last


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> That reminds me, I need to clean my windows.


That's better than having a man rod your drains.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> That's better than having a man rod your drains.




Hell yes.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning fellow wrinklies and those just approaching wrinkledom .
> Forcast is cr*p although I cant actually hear any rain.
> Yesterdays plans were put back to today so........off to the butchers to get the beef *I will be roasting tomorrow.*
> Mrs D wants me to go see a coat she wants to buy......why, I dont know as she has a wardrobe full of them.
> ...


Is that because you didn't bring home the bacon. In your case beef, yesterday?


----------



## Mart44 (23 Nov 2019)

Good morning - I'm up and about  It's dreary and wet this morning and I'm not sure what I'll be doing yet.



Dave7 said:


> Why dont you say out loud "I AM NOT GOING TO THE ALLOTMENT"
> then sneak out the back door with your bike.
> Dont thank me, its a pleasure



I didn't see this tip until later in the day but it's probably just as well. I didn't go to the allotment, it did rain and I would have got wet. Thanks anyway Dave (even though no thanks were needed ) . Worth a try next time when trying to decide _weather_ to go or not.

Have the best possible day.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> I think it's going to be a 'can't be arsed' day today.


Thinking of having CBA as a post-nominal.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Good man
> 
> 
> Morning all. Up early, dads taxi service done. sprogs are off to Barcelona, lucky them! wish I was going.


I love Barcelona.
I hope they have been warned about pickpockets. They are everywhere and so good at it.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I love Barcelona.
> I hope they have been warned about pickpockets. They are everywhere and so good at it.


So did Freddy Mercury and Montelimar Cadbury.


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2019)

Well the rains held off so far, I'm in the Badgers Tea Room at Brandon Marsh, I'm not far from home and have ridden a scenic route out, if its raining when I leave the tea room I'll ride straight home, if it isn't I'll ride the scenic route home.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2019)

In Sainsbury's at Milton Keynes eating brekky with the memsahib shops.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2019)

The naked chef has been at work, just made nine individual apples pies


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> The naked chef has been at work, just made nine individual apples pies


Thank gawd you weren't making ring doughnuts!


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2019)

Just had a 3 mile stroll down to the village, and back, to pick up a bit of shopping.
Spot of lunch, then off out walking the doggie.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> The naked chef has been at work, just made nine individual apples pies


Watch out.....you will have Welshie round there.
Not to see your bits but to snaffle yoir pies.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Watch out.....you will have Welshie round there.
> Not to see your bits but to snaffle yoir pies.


----------



## GM (23 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I love Barcelona.
> I hope they have been warned about pickpockets. They are everywhere and so good at it.




oh yes!... they have been warned by me from personal experience


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2019)

I'm out in the summer house. Fire lit, watching telly and reading.


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2019)

I got back about one and the rain held off for the whole ride, ended up with 52 miles under the wheels, it wasn't too cold but a bit breezy, made the ride slow and hard, the lanes were a bit claggy and I was a bit concerned about Withybrook lane, when we went down there in the car on Thursday the local farmer was clipping the hedges, I was a bit concerned about stray hedge clippings, but it turned out to be clear. On the way back I worked my way through the lanes to Church Lawford before climbing up though Kings Newnham, gave me a work out on the fixed, and on through Harborough Magna, Pailton and Monks Kirby then back home using the route out in reverse.


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Watch out.....you will have Welshie round there.
> Not to see your bits but to snaffle yoir pies.


Is 'snaffle your pies' a euphemism?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2019)

Haha.
As its welshie it probably is


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I got back about one and the rain held off for the whole ride, ended up with 52 miles under the wheels, it wasn't too cold but a bit breezy, made the ride slow and hard, the lanes were a bit claggy and I was a bit concerned about Withybrook lane, when we went down there in the car on Thursday the local farmer was clipping the hedges, I was a bit concerned about stray hedge clippings, but it turned out to be clear. On the way back I worked my way through the lanes to Church Lawford before climbing up though Kings Newnham, gave me a work out on the fixed, and on through Harborough Magna, Pailton and Monks Kirby then back home using the route out* in reverse.*


You'll have been riding fixed then.


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2019)

@Dave7 - just watched this film about the 2005 Kitzmiller v Dover trial.
You might be interested, or not (as the case maybe).

View: https://youtu.be/QttLGOGue4M


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2019)

I could have snoozed in the chair all afternoon but no........I went to Ewood. 3-2 sounds exciting doesn't it? It wasn't.

It's Saturday
It's Strictly 😭

Tomorrow I am going cycling!


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I could have snoozed in the chair all afternoon but no........I went to Ewood. 3-2 sounds exciting doesn't it? It wasn't.
> 
> *It's Saturday
> It's Strictly 😭*
> ...


And it's bringing tears to your eyes?


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2019)

I quite fancy going on strictly and getting some young and fit female dancer to rub herself all over me.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> And it's bringing tears to your eyes?


Well at least it was Barnsley.....


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I quite fancy going on strictly and getting some young and fit female dancer to rub herself all over me.




Dream on kiddo


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I quite fancy going on strictly and getting some young and fit female dancer to rub herself all over me.


You'd probably end up with Alan Carr.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy!


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy!


Night GranMa


----------



## aferris2 (24 Nov 2019)

Morning. I'm first. 37 degrees here today. Forecast to be 33 tomorrow. Hoping to do a loop of the big rock in the morning. Should be fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Morning. I'm first. 37 degrees here today. Forecast to be 33 tomorrow. Hoping to do a loop of the big rock in the morning. Should be fun.


You’re only first because I got an email from Westbrook Cycles and couldn’t resist ordering this. Great for a saddle bag. 


https://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/w...019-11-24]+[464]+[🐺Wolf-Tooth-Range-Updated🐺]


----------



## aferris2 (24 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> You’re only first because I got an email from Westbrook Cycles and couldn’t resist ordering this. Great for a saddle bag.
> 
> 
> https://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/wolf-tooth-components-master-link-combo-pliers-p345132?utm_source=Wolf-Tooth-Range-Updated&utm_medium=email&utm_term=&utm_campaign=[2019-11-24]+[464]+[🐺Wolf-Tooth-Range-Updated🐺]


Well I did give you all a chance to get in first. I've already driven 450 km today. Just going to cool down in the pool for a bit. Have to get up early for sunrise at the rock tomorrow. Looks like a 4:30 am start for me


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2019)

Morning all. 9C and feels very mild. Light cloud and very little breeze.

Porridge eaten. Kit on. Off to meet the club riders for a swift 70 miler with some stiff local climbs thrown in.

Yeah! I want to ride my bicycle, I want to ride my bike.........


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2019)

Morning gang. I have been awake since 4 am. Oh well. . Very misty here but it is warmer


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2019)

I have risen!

Being dragged to the outlaws today.


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2019)




----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> You’re only first because I got an email from Westbrook Cycles and couldn’t resist ordering this. Great for a saddle bag.
> 
> 
> https://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/w...019-11-24]+[464]+[🐺Wolf-Tooth-Range-Updated🐺]



How much!


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2019)




----------



## Paulus (24 Nov 2019)

Morning all, been awake since 7.00. It's misty outside and cool. The dog is still not feeling well, was sick again overnight and is not eating. Even fresh cooked fish won't tempt her.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2019)

Good morning ladies and gents.......and those that may be unsure.
A lazy(ish) day for me. I am disappointed my back still wont allow me to ride--I may have to return to the physio.
Today I am chief cook I got some nice silverside yesterday and will attempt my first ever roast. It weighs less than one Kilo so I will have to be careful not to overdo it.
I promise photos and a full report later (if we both live)


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2019)

Still misty here. There is a film title in there somewhere . Good old Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2019)

Tickets booked to see Jethro Tull next year. That'll be the 13th time I've seen Tull or Ian Anderson. As 13 is unlucky I shall seek to see them a 14th time at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, been awake since 7.00. It's misty outside and cool. The dog is still not feeling well, was sick again overnight and is not eating. Even fresh cooked fish won't tempt her.


Vet tomorrow? Wouldn’t let it go on too long. Poor thing.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2019)

Hello. Back again. 

Rear rim split round the base of a spoke. Rideable home but too risky to complete the ride. Bummer.

I'll have to get my summer bike ready to go out on tomorrow's ride. Then get new wheels for the winter bike. 

Not very happy with this.


----------



## Paulus (24 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Vet tomorrow? Wouldn’t let it go on too long. Poor thing.


Quite probably


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hello. Back again.
> 
> Rear rim split round the base of a spoke. Rideable home but too risky to complete the ride. Bummer.
> 
> ...


You've split your rim?!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> You've split your rim?!



🤣🤣 It's my innocence that stops me seeing what I've typed!!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hello. Back again.
> 
> Rear rim split round the base of a spoke. Rideable home but too risky to complete the ride. Bummer.
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound good.
Have you thought about a diet ?


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hello. Back again.
> 
> Rear rim split round the base of a spoke. Rideable home but too risky to complete the ride. Bummer.
> 
> ...


I also recently found a split rim on a favourite set of wheels with nice xt hubs.
Time to use some of that retirement time and cold and wet northern winter days learning to rerim your wheels?


----------



## Mart44 (24 Nov 2019)

Good morning  - Dull, grey but dry. I'll be riding over to see my brother later.

Have the best possible day


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Well I did give you all a chance to get in first. I've already driven 450 km today. Just going to cool down in the pool for a bit. Have to get up early for sunrise at the rock tomorrow. *Looks like a 4:30 am start for me*


Thought you said an early start?

And it's the sauce, remember...


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That doesn't sound good.
> Have you thought about a diet ?


Cheeky!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I also recently found a split rim on a favourite set of wheels with nice xt hubs.
> Time to use some of that retirement time and cold and wet northern winter days learning to rerim your wheels?



I think that might be beyond me in many ways. The split is approximately 1cm long on either side of a spoke and runs longitudinally. The rim itself has begun to pull inwards at that spot.

LBS tomorrow at 09.00. I've been going there for 25+ years so I know I'll get an honest assessment of the way forward. The major benefit of customer loyalty.


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> You've split your rim?!


Could be worse.....someone else could have split it for him.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Tickets booked to see Jethro Tull next year. That'll be the 13th time I've seen Tull or Ian Anderson. As 13 is unlucky I shall seek to see them a 14th time at the earliest opportunity.


Living in the past


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2019)

I've been out on my trike


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Could be worse.....someone else could have split it for him.



This is just getting worse............a simple cycle incident turns in to sexual deviation.......🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> This is just getting worse............a simple cycle incident turns in to sexual deviation.......🤣



All thanks to Mr drago.


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2019)

Doggie walked around Crow Point and along Broadsands.
Strolled down to my local for Sunday lunch and drinkypoos.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> All thanks to Mr drago.


.......and you'd expect what?


----------



## aferris2 (24 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thought you said an early start?
> 
> And it's the sauce, remember...


That's early for me. I'm on holiday.
Sauce?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> .......and you'd expect what?




Nothing less of course.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> All thanks to Mr drago.


But Dragos reply was all innocence. Its the others who have twisted things


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2019)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2019)

This made me chuckle.


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2019)

Discussing where to go next year as Pikey Pensioners.
We've decided to do a couple of month long tours. Possibilities are out to the South East and out to Wales.
We will be doing a 3 week tour of Cornwall in April and a 3 week tour of the Cotswolds, Oxfordshire and Warwickshire/ Worcestershire in May.
I'd like to get up to the Peak District, Yorkshire and Norfolk some time, as well.
We will have done 110 nights in the van this year. Reckon next year might be more.
There's so many nice and interesting places to visit in this country.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 494028
> 
> 
> Cheerz me dearz!


Now that looks nice.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Discussing where to go next year as Pikey Pensioners.
> We've decided to do a couple of month long tours. Possibilities are out to the South East and out to Wales.
> We will be doing a 3 week tour of Cornwall in April and a 3 week tour of the Cotswolds, Oxfordshire and Warwickshire/ Worcestershire in May.
> I'd like to get up to the Peak District, Yorkshire and Norfolk some time, as well.
> ...



Probably a bit of a trek for you, but, if you have not already visited, then, may I suggest the following as worth visiting (in UK):

- Northumberland and County Durham. Depending on what you like, there is coast, countryside (rugged and/or gentle), villages, towns, cities), cycling, walking....

- Cumbria and Lake District, mostly rural, walking, cycling (if you don't mind hills)


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> Probably a bit of a trek for you, but, if you have not already visited, then, may I suggest the following as worth visiting (in UK):
> 
> - Northumberland and County Durham. Depending on what you like, there is coast, countryside (rugged and/or gentle), villages, towns, cities), cycling, walking....
> 
> - Cumbria and Lake District, mostly rural, walking, cycling (if you don't mind hills)


We'd thought of moving to Northumberland - cheap houses, good scenery and scant population. We could live very well there. Ticks all the boxes.
You never know.........


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now that looks nice.


Exmoor Fox.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Discussing where to go next year as Pikey Pensioners.
> We've decided to do a couple of month long tours. Possibilities are out to the South East and out to Wales.
> We will be doing a 3 week tour of Cornwall in April and a 3 week tour of the Cotswolds, Oxfordshire and Warwickshire/ Worcestershire in May.
> I'd like to get up to the Peak District, Yorkshire and Norfolk some time, as well.
> ...



We are Motorhomers, rather than Caravanners, but, I will not hold that against you 

Some of the places we have visited in UK, may be of interest to you (depending if you like remotely the same things we do of course).

We, well I, keep a record of our wanderings, it does include our mainland European adventures, but, you can ignore them, if not of interest: https://kenandkathleen.blogspot.com/search/label/UK

There are some wanderings in Yorkshire, and Worcestershire, in the fairly recent past.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2019)

Well the beef joint is cooking......wish me well 
I have done it on a bed of onion, carot and celery with red wine plus bay leafs. I rubbed the beef with butter, black pepper and sea salt.
20 minutes to go


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well the beef joint is cooking......wish me well
> I have done it on a bed of onion, carot and celery with red wine plus bay leafs. I rubbed the beef with butter, black pepper and sea salt.
> 20 minutes to go



Very fancy!  

Can we expect to see you on TV, with Chef's hat on, in your very own cookery program, any time soon?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2019)

@Dirk looks like some great trips. I'd second the recommendation on Northumberland both as a visit and place to live.........not that I'm leaving my beloved Lancashire!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2019)

Verdict on my roast beef was 10/10...... very pleased.
And the wine was good as well


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well the beef joint is cooking......wish me well
> I have done it on a bed of onion, carot and celery with red wine plus bay leafs. I rubbed the beef with butter, black pepper and sea salt.
> 20 minutes to go



I have a pork joint in the oven, simmering in oxo stock, I also have spuds on the stove that will become rosties shortly, plus some mixed veg to go on in a bit.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> We'd thought of moving to Northumberland - cheap houses, good scenery and scant population. We could live very well there. Ticks all the boxes.
> You never know.........


Weather is crap though😊 cold winds off that sea.


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2019)

Northumberland is on my possibles list too. I could buy the same size house I'm in now and free up 120+ grand.


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Northumberland is on my possibles list too. I could buy the same size house I'm in now and free up 120+ grand.


Me too - tempting innit?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2019)

@Dave7 that looks bang on. I have lamb and roasties in the oven, green beans, carrots and leeks in cheese sauce for veg.

Film club at a neighbour's tonight. Frankly all I want to do is doze........


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 that looks bang on. I have lamb and roasties in the oven, green beans, carrots and leeks in cheese sauce for veg.
> 
> Film club at a neighbour's tonight. Frankly all I want to do is doze........


I have just dozed😊
Woke up to some Phillip Schofield crap.
I feel an early night coming on.


----------



## aferris2 (24 Nov 2019)

Sunrise at Uluru



Now time for a coffee to warm up. It's only 23 degrees!


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Sunrise at Uluru
> View attachment 494124


I used to like her in Star Trek.


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2019)

Sleep well all


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> sleep well all


Sleep, a chance to dream...


----------



## aferris2 (25 Nov 2019)

Morning everyone from a very hot campsite in Yulara. Have seen the sun rise over Uluru and done a 50 km ride several times round the rock. Time for a rest now.


----------



## screenman (25 Nov 2019)

I am off for a swim the first one in 4 weeks, I may need arm bands. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2019)

Morning. Up since 6 and long since finished my coffee. Will get out for a walk at first light. Rain due around 10am if the forecast is correct.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2019)

Morning folks. Been awake for hours. Its darker than a dark thing here.


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2019)

I have risen! 

MOT day for the Smart today.


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sleep, a _*per*_chance to dream...


FTFY.


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2019)

Mornin' all.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2019)

Morning all. A long but fitful night. I think I may have dreamed a lot from 4.00 onwards. It's grey and still - edit: the weather Drago and classic. The weather! lol

Down the LBS at 8.45. Hopefully new wheels can be organised fast! 

The local U3A has a walk planned for 10.00. Forecast is dreadful but I think I'm going to brave it.

Later I need to think of something to do with the aubergines I bought in a fit of enthusiasm on Friday. I like aubergines but didn't have a recipe in mind at the time.


----------



## screenman (25 Nov 2019)

It is now official swimming is hard work, well it was for me this morning. 5 seconds a length slower than pre virus and I only did 42 lengths then wimped out.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Later I need to think of something to do with the aubergines I bought in a fit of enthusiasm on Friday. I like aubergines but didn't have a recipe in mind at the time.


If you're OK with vegetarian dishes, a layered aubergine and lentil bake might appeal?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> It is now official swimming is hard work, well it was for me this morning. 5 seconds a length slower than pre virus and I only did 42 lengths then wimped out.




Only 42? Sheesh. What a slacker.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> I only did 42 lengths then wimped out


Anyone who has the _mental_ fortitude to swim up and down the same channel so many times gets my respect, regardless of time taken. 👍


----------



## screenman (25 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Only 42? Sheesh. What a slacker.




I know, no need to rub it in, I will do more tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (25 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Anyone who has the _mental_ fortitude to swim up and down the same channel so many times gets my respect, regardless of time taken. 👍



I have to concentrate on the benefits to get me through it, the scenery seldom changes that is for sure. That said get around these parts and even some cycling can become very boring, 7 miles of straight road into a headwind sort of thing.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2019)

.....


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> I know, no need to rub it in, I will do more tomorrow.




I would struggle to do 2.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Been awake for hours. Its darker than a dark thing here.


I would like to ask what your dark thing is??
Answers on a postcard please


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I would like to ask what your dark thing is??
> Answers on a postcard please


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I would struggle to do 2.


And me.
Years ago I used to swim every week and do 32 lengths. Nowadays, once a year on holiday, if the pool looks inviting.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> I have to concentrate on the benefits to get me through it, the scenery seldom changes that is for sure. That said get around these parts and even some cycling can become very boring, 7 miles of straight road into a headwind sort of thing.


But you have all those Fields lakes to look at


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2019)

Morning all.
As previously reported we enjoyed a full roast last night. I was hoping someone would break in during the night and clear all the mess up but.....not to be. We did part of the clear up then retired for coffee. I will recommence shortly.
Lousy day here, gray and wet.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Morning everyone from a very hot campsite in Yulara. Have seen the sun rise over Uluru and done* a 50 km ride several times round the rock.* Time for a rest now.


350km ride, you deserve a break. No KitKat though!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2019)

And its raining yet again.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And its raining yet again.


I has the same


----------



## GM (25 Nov 2019)

Morning all.... we'll have it shortly  so out with the dog now.


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Later I need to think of something to do with the aubergines I bought in a fit of enthusiasm on Friday.


Mrs D has a suggestion of what you could do with them........but I don't think it's suitable to post here.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mrs D has a suggestion of what you could do with them........but I don't think it's suitable to post here.




It is probably the best suggestion as to what you can do with an aubergine  apart from throwing it in the bin


----------



## Paulus (25 Nov 2019)

Morning all, a bit late on parade this today. I picked MrsP up from Luton airport in the early hours of the morning,0100 hrs to be precise, didn't get home from there until 01.30, so a bit of a lie in. 
A drizzly misty, murky day here, forecast to be like it for a few days now..


----------



## Paulus (25 Nov 2019)

I've just ordered a couple of these tea infusers as I have got fed up with tea bags. I used to use loose tea years back. Also because most teabags are made of plastic, and after several years in the compost heap still look like teabags. The leaves will end up on the compost heap. I also have a teapot and a strainer, but for one cup I thought these might be a good idea as I am going back to loose tea..


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> I've just ordered a couple of these tea infusers as I have got fed up with tea bags. I used to use loose tea years back. Also because most teabags are made of plastic, and after several years in the compost heap still look like teabags. The leaves will end up on the compost heap. I also have a teapot and a strainer, but for one cup I thought these might be a good idea as I am going back to loose tea..
> View attachment 494190




We had 1 of those must be 30 years plus ago. I threw threw the dam thing away as it was more trouble than it was worth.

Then again I hate tea anyway cant even stand the smell of the stuff.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> A drizzly misty, murky day here, forecast to be like it for a few days now..


Well, at least until after the election ... <_thinks_> ... and probably for the unforeseeable future 😢


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> I've just ordered a couple of these tea infusers as I have got fed up with tea bags. I used to use loose tea years back. Also because most teabags are made of plastic, and after several years in the compost heap still look like teabags. The leaves will end up on the compost heap. I also have a teapot and a strainer, but for one cup I thought these might be a good idea as I am going back to loose tea..
> View attachment 494190


+1 for loose tea.
May be too late to help, but I've been happily using this type for many a year.


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2019)

No ride for me today, my Good Lady isn't having a good day and its a bit damp out, this weather is getting a bit tiresome.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> +1 for loose tea.
> May be too late to help, but I've been happily using this type for many a year.
> View attachment 494199


Just give me an old bag any day


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> No ride for me today, my Good Lady isn't having a good day and its a bit damp out, the weather is getting a bit tiresome.




I hope Mrs D feels better soon.


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2019)

Doggie walk done on Saunton Sands. 
Newspaper picked up from Georgeham village shop. 
Back home for a cuppa.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walk done on Saunton Sands.
> Newspaper picked up from Georgeham village shop.
> Back home for a cuppa.
> 
> ...


You look good in that photo but isn't your a**e getting cold and wet


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I would like to ask what your dark thing is??
> Answers on a postcard please


You need to watch Batman Begins, Ra's al Ghul, for an explanation.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You look good in that photo but isn't your a**e getting cold and wet


Might be proving haeme hemarr heamorr ... relief from piles?


----------



## oldwheels (25 Nov 2019)

Moved the flower and shrub tubs from the side of my front path and tidied it up a bit as snowdrops, daffodils and bluebells will be emerging soon in that area.
Started raining so continued by rationalising my tools which are a bit scattered. Got a large commercial type toolbox for this. Tho’ I knew where they all were nobody else would so decided to gather everything in one place as one day somebody would have the job of clearing the place out and it would make their task easier. Trouble is that we had a manufacturing workshop which had a tool kit, ditto the domestic tool shed, boat, motorhome and house so multiples of everything. Cannot be bothered selling with the problems of time wasters in particular so the local charity shop can have all the surplus. Have also had several trips to the dump and my wheelie bin is full.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2019)

Senior moment - making bread - hasn't risen much.......forgot to put the yeast in.... D'oh 
second loaf on now....


----------



## GM (25 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walk done on Saunton Sands.
> Newspaper picked up from Georgeham village shop.
> Back home for a cuppa.
> 
> ...




My misses told me off for peeing in the sea!


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> My misses told me off for peeing in the sea!


Fish do it all the time.....


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> If you're OK with vegetarian dishes, a layered aubergine and lentil bake might appeal?



Thanks Ian, I shall report back in 2-3 hours. Currently prepared and awaiting final 15-20 minutes at tea time. Made two, one for the freezer. We eat non-meat meals, as opposed to vegetarian, two or three times a week. Been going off meat for more than 18 months or so.

In other news. A damp and drizzly 5 mile walk but better than being stuck indoors. I knew all the paths but always interesting when someone else joins them up differently. A couple of cycling buddies turned up so good chat about bikes and loads of other stuff. Been two bike shop, wheels purchased and the bike ready at 2.00pm. Service or what? Two loads of washing done and dried. One bed changed. Boots washed and dubbined.

Tea made. Washing done and dried. Bed changed. Is this serious points or what?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> It is now official swimming is hard work, well it was for me this morning. 5 seconds a length slower than pre virus and I only did 42 lengths then wimped out.



Chapeau. That is serious exercise I couldn't even think about. Well done.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mrs D has a suggestion of what you could do with them........but I don't think it's suitable to post here.



Life is full of possibilities...................................


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2019)

@IaninSheffield this is a very good recipe. Thank you. I added Feta with the mozzarella and think it needed the extra cheese flavour. I'd add even more feta next time.

Also added a teaspoon of sugar to take the edge off the tinned tomatoes but then I always do that. I'm not keen on the acidity from tinned tomatoes.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @IaninSheffield this is a very good recipe. Thank you. I added Feta with the mozzarella and think it needed the extra cheese flavour. I'd add even more feta next time.
> 
> Also added a teaspoon of sugar to take the edge off the tinned tomatoes but then I always do that. I'm not keen on the acidity from tinned tomatoes.




You always need a teaspoon of sugar to take the bitterness away from the Tom's.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks Ian, I shall report back in 2-3 hours. Currently prepared and awaiting final 15-20 minutes at tea time. Made two, one for the freezer. We eat non-meat meals, as opposed to vegetarian, two or three times a week. Been going off meat for more than 18 months or so.
> 
> In other news. A damp and drizzly 5 mile walk but better than being stuck indoors. I knew all the paths but always interesting when someone else joins them up differently. A couple of cycling buddies turned up so good chat about bikes and loads of other stuff. Been two bike shop, wheels purchased and the bike ready at 2.00pm. Service or what? Two loads of washing done and dried. One bed changed. Boots washed and dubbined.
> 
> Tea made. Washing done and dried. Bed changed. Is this serious points or what?


Sounds like it's been a highly productive day 👍


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You always need a teaspoon of sugar to take the bitterness away from the Tom's.


I like the acidity of tinned Tomatoes.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You always need a teaspoon of sugar to take the bitterness away from the Tom's.


Tom's what?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tom's what?




Whatever


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2019)

I see that Uber have had their licence to operate in London revoked. Apparently there are concerns that many of their drivers have not been properly vetted.


----------



## robgul (25 Nov 2019)

I've been managing an LBS for the past almost 3 years (on my own - sales, mechanic, tea making . . . everything) - it's closing down tomorrow as the owner is going to take advantage of a break in the lease and focus on his core business of bike distribution.

That means I shall be retiring for the third time (my plan was to do that In February 2020, so just a bit ahead of plan) thus I will be a man of leisure again, riding my bike a bit more as well fettling bikes and possibly dabbling in old furniture and making stuff. Downside is that we're coming into winter and the cold, dark and damp days that brings

Rob


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2019)

robgul said:


> I've been managing an LBS for the past almost 3 years (on my own - sales, mechanic, tea making . . . everything) - it's closing down tomorrow as the owner is going to take advantage of a break in the lease and focus on his core business of bike distribution.
> 
> That means I shall be retiring for the third time (my plan was to do that In February 2020, so just a bit ahead of plan) thus I will be a man of leisure again, riding my bike a bit more as well fettling bikes and possibly dabbling in old furniture and making stuff. Downside is that we're coming into winter and the cold, dark and damp days that brings
> 
> Rob



Disappointed to read yet another LBS is closing down. On the other hand congratulations on joining the retirees - for the third time!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2019)

So I've waited 90 minutes for someone else to be first..........

Dark outside. Shortly I shall do the ironing, empty dishwasher, a little light dusting....... hopefully Mrs P will then be awake and I can start the noisy domestics.

I may root around in the fridge for tonight's tea.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> So I've waited 90 minutes for someone else to be first..........
> 
> Dark outside. Shortly I shall do the ironing, empty dishwasher, a little light dusting....... hopefully Mrs P will then be awake and I can start the noisy domestics.
> 
> I may root around in the fridge for tonight's tea.


I went to Faceache first so you beat me to it. Bleeding wet and dismal up this way, but mild for the time of year.


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2019)

Whilst I go off for a swim, a good few more lengths than yesterday I hope. Yoga tonight, not sure I am looking forward to it after two months off.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Whilst I go off for a swim, a good few more lengths than yesterday I hope. Yoga tonight, not sure I am looking forward to it after two months off.


I could probably do with trying it. I have never been very flexible, but the last few years I seem to be getting stiffer and more inflexible by the day!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2019)

Saw this on FB earlier, British problem, love it:

"Excuse me is anyone sitting here?"

Translation: "Unless this is a person who looks remarkably like a bag I suggest you move it." 🤣🤣

Right, where's the ironing board........


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I could probably do with trying it. I have never been very flexible, but the last few years I seem to be getting stiffer and more inflexible by the day!


I feel similar. My problem is when I go to pilates or yoga I always enjoy it. I leave determined to stretch every day, that lasts about 24 hours.


----------



## aferris2 (26 Nov 2019)

Been up for over 10 hours. Been on two walks today, first one up and down Walpa Gorge . Second one was Valley of the Winds. Both in Kata Tjuta. The second one was absolutely stunning! Nearly 11 km in total so well pleased. Temperature was a bit lower than it has been for the last few days. 26 degrees was almost cold enough to don extra layers to keep warm.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2019)

Morning folks . I have been awake for ages. I was just lying in bed trying to get to sleep since around 3 am. 

Dark, damp and miserable here as well


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dark, damp and miserable here as well


First Y front reference of the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> First Y front reference of the day.




And it won't be the last I daresay.


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2019)

Got to take Mrs D to the dentists this morning, think she might have an abcess.
Whilst in town, we've got a bit of shopping to do and some lunch to partake of.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2019)

Good morning folks, dark and wet this morning, I was somewhat disappointed to have my ride rained off yesterday but couldn't have gone anyway, yoga this morning, then sheets to change, washing and housework to do, I also need to take a trip to Halfords, I need a little flasher for the back of the bike, the start of my rides recently have been a bit murky.


----------



## Paulus (26 Nov 2019)

Morning all, grey and damp again. 
Today I am going to the funeral of a friend of mine's mum. Although I did know her, I will be there more in support of my friend as he has taken it quite badly.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, dark and wet this morning, I was somewhat disappointed to have my ride rained off yesterday but couldn't have gone anyway, yoga this morning, then sheets to change, washing and housework to do, I also need to take a trip to Halfords, I need a little flasher for the back of the bike, the start of my rides recently have been a bit murky.


Dark, wet, murky.........more Drago references. Must be subliminal. 😄


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Got to take Mrs D to the dentists this morning, think she might have an abcess.
> Whilst in town, we've got a bit of shopping to do and some lunch to partake of.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Dark, wet, murky.........more Drago references. Must be subliminal. 😄



Like fine drizzle he gets into every crack and crevice.


----------



## Mart44 (26 Nov 2019)

Good Morning - The weather is still wet and dreary. We have to do the supermarket shopping today. The cost of it will increase each week as Christmas draws nearer. Every year, I swear I'm going to opt out of it all but never do. 

Have the best possible day.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good Morning - The weather is still wet and dreary. We have to do the supermarket shopping today. The cost of it will increase each week as Christmas draws nearer. Every year, I swear I'm going to opt out of it all but never do.
> 
> Have the best possible day.



I know what you mean. Last Christmas I made a list of everything which didn't get eaten by New Year.

Ham
Stollen
Christmas cake
Mince pies x 12
Cream 450 ml
Fancy biscuits
75% of Stilton
4 baking potatoes
One pack smoked salmon
Prosecco x 2

Much smaller versions, or none, being purchased this year. By the way ALDI iced Christmas cake bar is delicious and cheap. The mini stollen is very good as well.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2019)

A quick wander through the fridge and vegetable cupboard tells me it's time to make my version cassoulet. Fancy French for sausage casserole!!

There will be some unexpected items in the cassoulet area this week.


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2019)

64 lengths this morning at a faster pace than yesterday, bit by bit I am getting over that horrible virus, i wonder if I ate a Norton disc it would help block any new one's.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2019)

Morning it's  here


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> 64 lengths this morning at a faster pace than yesterday, bit by bit I am getting over that horrible virus, i wonder if I ate a Norton disc it would help block any new one's.



Superb effort.

Thinking Norton discs might be a great new cure all I googled. All I got was grinding discs and abrasives


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Superb effort.
> 
> Thinking Norton discs might be a great new cure all I googled. All I got was grinding discs and abrasives


Did you do a follow up search for 'grinding' ?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Did you do a follow up search for 'grinding' ?




God help us all


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2019)

Sitting in the dentist's waiting room surrounded by nervous looking people. 
Mrs D is currently on the ramp.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> First Y front reference of the day.


@aferris2 actually said he has been to The Valley of The Winds.......does that not count?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2019)

Morning all.....late again sir, sorry.
Horrible weather but not as cold.
Busy day today.
Library
Doctors for repeat prescription
Herbalist for some Esiac
Change the bedding
Turn the matress which should be fun with my glass back
Tea later will be sliced beef, chips and pickled onions.... yummy


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Nov 2019)

A brief respite twixt rain showers allowed me to get a few miles in. Following a driving school learner driver at one point and they had a working satnav setup on the dashboard. What's going on there? Instructor on his/her tea break?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2019)

I have just been out sweeping (or trying) to sweep up the 50 tons of leaves that are everywhere. It's like 1 step forward and 2 steps back. No sooner do you move them they are back again because of the (ahem) wind.


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> A brief respite twixt rain showers allowed me to get a few miles in. Following a driving school learner driver at one point and they had a working satnav setup on the dashboard. What's going on there? Instructor on his/her tea break?


Part of the Driving Test nowadays - following a SatNav.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Did you do a follow up search for 'grinding' ?



I thought best not to........


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2019)

Pub's full of bloody pensioners!
Another load has just walked in for a table for 8.
Fire's nice though.


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2019)

Here's one for @Drago


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Here's one for @Drago
> View attachment 494348




Drago is more of a Road Kill sort of person not Road crew


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Drago is more of a Road Kill sort of person not Road crew


But he _is _a Motorhead fan.


----------



## rustybolts (26 Nov 2019)

Lovely little pub Dirk , I'm envious and getting thirsty looking at that delicious pint !


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Part of the Driving Test nowadays - following a SatNav.


Well I never.
Tempted to make a smart-a**ed comment, but I suppose it makes sense, given how potentially distracting they can be.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2019)

They should make updating your Facebook status and parking on the zig zag outside the school part of the test as well.


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2019)

rustybolts said:


> Lovely little pub Dirk , I'm envious and getting thirsty looking at that delicious pint !


The Crown at West Down.
One of my regular haunts.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2019)

My chainsaw is sitting neatly on some newspaper in the back porch. It needs a bit of cleaning.

Today I have:

Cleaned​Tidied​Ironed​Washed​Cooked​And a bunch of other stuff!​
Mrs P arose at 11.00. Went to Next. Came home. Had lunch. Went out to Beginner's crochet.

As she left from the porch came "How much longer do we have to live with this chainsaw?"


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> A brief respite twixt rain showers allowed me to get a few miles in. Following a driving school learner driver at one point and they had a working satnav setup on the dashboard. What's going on there? Instructor on his/her tea break?



I could be wrong, but, I think finding your way from A to B is part of driving test now, not sure if that includes use of a SatNav?


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> I could be wrong, but, I think finding your way from A to B is part of driving test now, not sure if that includes use of a SatNav?


Yes it does.
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/driving-test-changes-4-december-2017


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Well I never.
> Tempted to make a smart-a**ed comment, but I suppose it makes sense, given how potentially distracting they can be.



If not used correctly, they can be distracting, but, not nearly as distracting as referring to a paper map, whilst driving!

Fantastic bit of Tech, the Sat-Nav (IMHO), but, just like a computer, it is no substitute for a bit of common sense.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> My chainsaw is sitting neatly on some newspaper in the back porch. It needs a bit of cleaning.


😲 In another context I might be inclined to be making a call to the local CID.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2019)

Cant let that Chorley pensioner outdo me.
All missions (apart from one) were accomplished...... 
Doctors
Library
Shopping
Bedding (almost) done**
A superb meal created. I have called it corned beef and pickled onion sarnie!!
**our summer duvet is 4.5. We got a new winter one of 12.5 which we put on a few weeks ago. Temperature has risem and we are melting. We went out today and got a 10.5......I hope that does the trick.
I am just about to go and do battle with it---they never want to go in the cover do they.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2019)

I dont need a winter duvet. Being a water bed all I need do is flick on the heater.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> 😲 In another context I might be inclined to be making a call to the local CID.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2019)

Chainsaw cleaned and put away.

Peace and harmony is all around us.

Mrs P is watching that Martin Lewis bloke.


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2019)

5 minutes into a yoga class is not a good time to get leg cramp. We are also yet to find out who passes wind at each lesson, it is certainly not myself and Pam knows it is not me as I would have loudly blamed her.


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Going to bed at 20.00 hrs?!
Are you not well?


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cant let that Chorley pensioner outdo me.
> All missions (apart from one) were accomplished......
> Doctors
> Library
> ...


Cover inside out, one hand either corner of the closed end, with the cover stowed up either arm. Then get the duvet and shake the cover down over the duvet.

Nowt to it.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> 5 minutes into a yoga class is not a good time to get leg cramp. We are also yet to find out who passes wind at each lesson, it is certainly not myself and Pam knows it is not me as I would have loudly blamed her.



I sometimes get cramp during class, toes or hamstrings usually.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2019)

Oooh
Am I first today? Guess what? Its hissing down here.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oooh
> Am I first today? Guess what? Its hissing down here.


Darn! Pretty much precisely what I was about to pen. 😉


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2019)

Beat me to it as I thought I’d better post in Tea as it seems dead in there these days. Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Darn! Pretty much precisely what I was about to pen. 😉




You snooze you lose as they say.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2019)

Anyone know if a single divan base will fit in the back of a Toyota Yaris?


----------



## Paulus (27 Nov 2019)

Morning all, raining lightly here. Still dark and possibly one of those days where is doesn't really get light.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Anyone know if a single divan base will fit in the back of a Toyota Yaris?


You might have more success getting a Yaris into the drawer of a divan base 😉


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You snooze you lose as they say.


Ooooh I'm not sure about that. Snoozing is a big part of retirement and that is most definitely a win!! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Anyone know if a single divan base will fit in the back of a Toyota Yaris?


No idea but I wouldn't mind watching 😄

Most divan bases are pretty simple things. It's probably screwed at each corner, almost certainly if it was flat pack originally. Taken apart it could probably be squeezed in.

Just be aware of resting one end actually touching the windscreen. I did that once and the windscreen split.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2019)

I have woken after a good night's sleep. Mrs P appears not to have slept as she departed to the spare room at some point!

Good morning. 8C, dry and light winds. Feels quite mild which is odd at 8C - been getting that a lot recently.

Time for the Wednesday weigh in for my weight loss group. Then coffee and porridge.

Riding at 09.00 with my new wheels. Mrs P is hosting her book group tonight. Rovers are at home which is good as I won't be banished to another part of the house.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooh I'm not sure about that. Snoozing is a big part of retirement and that is most definitely a win!! 😄




The weather is so rubbish I may have to have a snooze this afternoon


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2019)

Good morning, yet another wet one, washings on the cloths horse this morning, a spot of lunch then its down the club this afternoon, and I've got the housework to finish off.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather is so rubbish I may have to have a snooze this afternoon


Good plan. My ride this morning may force a snooze on me.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2019)

Well, well, well..........Wednesday weigh in welcomed. Lots of "w's" there! 69kg which is the lightest I've been in a long, long time. Quite surprised as I can't say I've behaved very well recently!


----------



## Mart44 (27 Nov 2019)

Good morning  - A U3A walk followed by pub grub today. I'm hoping we won't get too much rain.

Have the best possible day.


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2019)

Mornin' folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather is so rubbish I may have to have a snooze this afternoon


I’ll probably have to construct my new bed if I want a snooze! Lol. It’s an oak sleigh bed with slatted base and there is some assembly required!


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2019)

Morning all


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cover inside out, one hand either corner of the closed end, with the cover stowed up either arm. Then get the duvet and shake the cover down over the duvet.
> 
> Nowt to it.


Sounds simple and thats what I do BUT my duvet has other ideas. I think a duvet is like a wife, it has to learn who is the boss it knows its the boss


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Anyone know if a single divan base will fit in the back of a Toyota Yaris?


It will, definitely.
You may have to borrow PaulSBs chain saw but eventually it will fit.
Hope this has been helpful


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> It will, definitely.
> You may have to borrow PaulSBs chain saw but eventually it will fit.
> Hope this has been helpful


I tried it for size.....no way! Lol. It does look flimsy enough to break up, or I might ask my nice neighbour over the road if he could take it in his van when he’s free. In the garage just now.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2019)

Good morning peeps. My my, many of us you are very busy today. I, on the other hand, am not .
My back feels so much better today but I cancelled golf to be safe THEN..... 15 minutes later and its pishing down. The forcast says "light rain showers" .
Mrs D is out for the day and I am chilling out.
Now I NEVER EVER EVER watch daytime tv but......there is a new series on BBC1 called The Mallorcan Files. A lot of it filmed around Pollenca. I will look at that just so I can say "ohh I went there/saw that" etc.
I will also do a Dirk and have a pint of ale with a nice lunch .


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I tried it for size.....no way! Lol. It does look flimsy enough to break up, or I might ask my nice neighbour over the road if he could take it in his van when he’s free. In the garage just now.


Why is your neighbour in your garage??
Full explicit details required


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2019)

The neighbour has his van in Mo's garage. That's a sentence so full of euphemism I'm surprised it isn't explosively unstable.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> The neighbour has his van in Mo's garage. That's a sentence so full of euphemism I'm surprised it isn't explosively unstable.


Has he got a big van?


----------



## GM (27 Nov 2019)

Morning all. A Scottish person on my FB this morning described the weather there as 'dreich' a new one on me, any clues Mo?

Seeing as I've got a lazy day I might catch up on the Mallorcan Files as well, looks interesting!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. A Scottish person on my FB this morning described the weather there as 'dreich' a new one on me, any clues Mo?
> 
> Seeing as I've got a lazy day I might catch up on the Mallorcan Files as well, looks interesting!


One of our most used words recently. It refers to these horrible cold, dull, wet and miserable days we have been having.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. A Scottish person on my FB this morning described the weather there as 'dreich' a new one on me, any clues Mo?
> 
> Seeing as I've got a lazy day I might catch up on the Mallorcan Files as well, looks interesting!


I saw that word some months ago and looked it up. If I recall correctly its a bit like Welshie saying Meh (think thats what she says).


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Has he got a big van?


No......but it's a lot younger than yours.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2019)

I've just got my winter fuel allowance


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got my winter fuel allowance




Mr WD got his letter yesterday saying it would be in bank soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD got his letter yesterday saying it would be in bank soon.


Bet that will be another thing scrapped before I qualify.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Bet that will be another thing scrapped before I qualify.




A bit like womens pensions


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got my winter fuel allowance


Someone's pushed a log through your letterbox?


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2019)

Had a long walk down to the village and am now sitting in the ladies hairdressers waiting for Mrs D to be done.
Nice lady there asked if I'd like a cup of tea while I waited.
Her - 'How do you drink your tea?'.
Me - 'Out of a cup'.
I think she meant - did I want milk and sugar.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Bet that will be another thing scrapped before I qualify.



The Winter Fuel Allowance (as with the magnificent Christmas Bonus), is effectively part of the State Pension, which the Government choose to with-hold and pay out once per year, as some kind of "treat" to the peasants. 

Time it was consolidated into the State Pension. IMHO. 

After all, we have managed to reach the ripe old age of 66 (at present), before we get the State Pension, reasonable to assume we have learned to budget our own money by that time, rather than having "nanny" save it up for us!


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Had a long walk down to the village and am now sitting in the ladies hairdressers waiting for Mrs D to be done.
> Nice lady there asked if I'd like a cup of tea while I waited.
> Her - 'How do you drink your tea?'.
> Me - 'Out of a cup'.



You could suggest they instal some beer pumps, for the waiting husbands / partners.

I always think the large stores (like for example Marks & Spencer, Next etc) miss a trick here. If they just had a little bar, a few nibbles, perhaps todays newspapers, even a pool table, I would be quite happy to wait (for Mrs BoldonLad) outside the changing rooms, for hours.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> You could suggest they instal some beer pumps, for the waiting husbands / partners.
> 
> I always think the large stores (like for example Marks & Spencer, Next etc) miss a trick here. If they just had a little bar, a few nibbles, perhaps todays newspapers, even a pool table, I would be quite happy to wait (for Mrs BoldonLad) outside the changing rooms, for hours.


Excellent idea


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2019)

Re the Mallorca files. I am under instruction not to watch it yet as Mrs D also wants to see it when she gets back.
So....I just got the tv paper out to see what else is on....... and it made me remember why I dont watch daytime tv.
Some people must feel very lonely if they need that..... I hope I never get to that stage. I've had 6 weeks forced inactivity but I'm not there yet.
Ahh well, back to my library book.


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> You could suggest they instal some beer pumps, for the waiting husbands / partners.
> 
> I always think the large stores (like for example Marks & Spencer, Next etc) miss a trick here. If they just had a little bar, a few nibbles, perhaps todays newspapers, even a pool table, I would be quite happy to wait (for Mrs BoldonLad) outside the changing rooms, for hours.


I'll second that!


----------



## dickyknees (27 Nov 2019)

Some visitors today.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Some visitors today.
> 
> View attachment 494460
> 
> ...


Blimey.....your garden is massive


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2019)

My new oak sleigh bed is nearly here. Listen out for the swearing trying to assemble it on my own!


----------



## dickyknees (27 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey.....your garden is massive


No, not really, but the swimming pool is huge!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Had a long walk down to the village and am now sitting in the ladies hairdressers waiting for Mrs D to be done.
> Nice lady there asked if I'd like a cup of tea while I waited.
> Her - 'How do you drink your tea?'.
> Me - 'Out of a cup'.
> I think she meant - did I want milk and sugar.




Sarky begger


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2019)

No luck down the club this afternoon, we didn't win on the raffle or the bingo. It was confirmed today that our pensioner's club closes at the end of the year. there's another one near by that is on a Monday afternoon so it looks like I'm going to have to reshuffle my riding days.


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2019)

Our eldest son has had a crap day by the sound of it, he lives in Warrington and was on the train to Lancaster this morning, first they had an hours delay at Preston, then they got within five minutes of Lancaster and the train broke down, apparently the train in front of them brought the power lines down. When I spoke to him about four o'clock they were being towed back into Preston, he's not a happy chappy at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2019)

No instructions with the bed, but I sussed it out once I sorted the parts and fittings out. All done. The canvas of the nice photo I took last week also arrived. Very pleased with it.


----------



## gavroche (27 Nov 2019)

My 9 year old grandson came up with a good one today when he saw someone wearing a T shirt saying:" Santa doesn't vote Tories." I asked him what Tories meant and he said:" It is the people who make rich people richer". So true I thought, great definition.


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2019)

I was out with my granddaughter when we saw a chap wearing a "Santa doesn't vote labour" T shirt.

I asked her what it meant, and she said "Santa must be Jewish". From the mouths of babes...


----------



## gavroche (27 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I was out with my granddaughter when we saw a chap wearing a "Santa doesn't vote labour" T shirt.
> 
> I asked her what it meant, and she said "Santa must be Jewish". From the mouths of babes...


You made yours up but my grandson really said that.


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2019)

Not totally made up. I'm Jewish, my 6 year old granddaughter is not, and she made a not dissimilar comment to me without being prompted by a T shirt.

Shes 6, and already recognises antisemitism and those who perpetuate it.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2019)

We all agreed cutting the ride short was a good plan. We were on a route which has reputation for being cold. Today it was cold and wet. Only 36 miles. New wheels were very good.

Got home by 1.00 so decided to go to U3A table tennis. Lots of fun. I may have to organise getting home from rides earlier on Wednesdays.

Off to the Rovers in 75 minutes. It's nights like this that bring out the diehards. Brentford on a cold, wet, Lancashire night. I must be crazy. The crowd will be well down on the average.


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2019)

The Rovers Return?


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Our eldest son has had a crap day by the sound of it, he lives in Warrington and was on the train to Lancaster this morning, first they had an hours delay at Preston, then they got within five minutes of Lancaster and the train broke down, apparently the train in front of them brought the power lines down. When I spoke to him about four o'clock they were being towed back into Preston, he's not a happy chappy at the moment.



This is what delayed our lad.

https://www.lancs.live/news/lancashire-news/passengers-stranded-trains-over-four-17325653


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2019)

A wilting flower delayed the train?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2019)

Have I got up too early? Quiet in here!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2019)

Good morning. It's wet, dark and a miserable looking sort of day. I feel like I have a hangover yet no alcohol passed my lips yesterday.

An excellent night at the footie. Both teams played very well to contribute to a really good game. Rovers won with a truly beautiful goal started by Dack on the edge of our box and finished by him from 10 yards out. Fantastic. Compare that with Saturday's appalling game and it proves my theory one has to go as you never know when it will be great!

Mrs P is going to a craft fair with three friends today. She has commandeered my car. This means I have to take her Fiat 500 to Manchester - I really don't like this car. Not happy. I'm going Christmas shopping.

My U3A games group this afternoon. Hoping the weather doesn't put people off.


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Nov 2019)

So, who to believe today?
BBC:







Or the Met Office? 🤔






Think I'll go with the Met, aim for an earlier ride & be back by 11.🤞


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2019)

Morning peeps. I was awake but couldn't be arsed to get up . Shopping day for us today. . Its cooler as well here. But thank god no rain.


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2019)

Mornin' all 
Will get up in half an hour's time and decide what to do then.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Nov 2019)

.......Morning


----------



## aferris2 (28 Nov 2019)

We had rain this morning. About 10 drops.
Been cold though. Nearly down to 22 degrees.
Coober Pedy tomorrow. Should warm up a bit (34). That's more like it.


----------



## Mart44 (28 Nov 2019)

Good morning - A bright morning. We'll be going into town soon. If it stays bright, I might even wash the car seeing as how it's starting to grow moss in the crevices. Moss in the crevices never looks good.

Have the best possible day.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2019)

Pissitively possing down here....another day when I am happy not to play golf.
No plans for the day.
I know late lunch is going to be a veggie pasta with mushrooms and other bits that need using. We both enjoy veggie food and talk about going full vegetarin......the problem being I do enjoy a bit of meat.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Nov 2019)

aferris2 said:


> We had rain this morning. About 10 drops.
> Been cold though. Nearly down to 22 degrees.
> Coober Pedy tomorrow. Should warm up a bit (34). That's more like it.


I've been there


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2019)

Dull, damp and yucky here. And that's just the interior of my Y fronts.

Got to pop into town to see someone. Can't be arrissed to drive in that crummy weather so I'll get the bus.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - A bright morning. We'll be going into town soon. If it stays bright, I might even wash the car seeing as how it's starting to grow moss in the crevices. Moss in the crevices never looks good.
> 
> Have the best possible day.


Mrs D has moss growing in her crevices (well her car's crevices) as its parked on the drive. She takes it for a mini vallet every nowandagain......must say they do a good job.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Dull, damp and yucky here. And that's just the interior of my Y fronts.
> 
> Got to pop into town to see someone. Can't be arrissed to drive in that crummy weather so I'll get the bus.


We use the bus when going to town (which isn't very often). The bus stop is only 500 yds from our house, it goes right into town centre and costs nowt.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D has moss growing in her crevices (well her car's crevices) as its parked on the drive. She takes it for a mini vallet every nowandagain......must say they do a good job.


My Yaris is the same. Dreadful. I used to wash my cars regularly when I was younger, but it doesn’t agree with my back now so lucky if it gets done twice per year! 

I think I better slice up all the cardboard packaging my bed came in and do a skip run.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> My Yaris is the same. Dreadful. I used to wash my cars regularly when I was younger, but it doesn’t agree with my back now so lucky if it gets done twice per year!
> 
> I think I better slice up all the cardboard packaging my bed came in and do a skip run.


How'd you skip whilst running?


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Think I'll go with the Met, aim for an earlier ride & be back by 11


Made it! Not far, but at least managed to turn the motor over.
The rainfall of the last few days fortunately apppears to have resulted in no localised flooding, but rivers and streams are well up.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2019)

I have returned from the metropolis of Newtown. Drizzling here now.

A 50 mile round trip for me.


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2019)

Bloody shopping again!


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bloody shopping again!
> 
> View attachment 494556


I'd refuse to go again if I were you!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bloody shopping again!
> 
> View attachment 494556


Life is hard innit.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned from the metropolis of Newtown. Drizzling here now.
> 
> A 50 mile round trip for me.


One of the things I like about where we live. Co-op, Spar, library etc are within a one mile walk. Tesco, Aldi, Lidl within a 3 mile drive. But at the back we have the country park. Defo not as beautiful as where you live but as you get older priorities seem to change.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> One of the things I like about where we live. Co-op, Spar, library etc are within a one mile walk. Tesco, Aldi, Lidl within a 3 mile drive. But at the back we have the country park. Defo not as beautiful as where you live but as you get older priorities seem to change.




They do yes. It's fine at the moment, but in the future I may well prefer to live in a small town.

I Think Mr WD and I would disagree with the choice of place to move to.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> They do yes. It's fine at the moment, but in the future I may well prefer to live in a small town.
> 
> I Think Mr WD and I would disagree with the choice of place to move to.


If its not a personal question where would you choose to live.
Many years ago we seriously thought about Porthmadog


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If its not a personal question where would you choose to live.
> Many years ago we seriously thought about Porthmadog


My recollections of Porthmadog involve getting seriously sunburned on Black Rock beach!  Nice place though.

I went out for a short bimble. Only 17 miles but better than nothing I suppose. Enjoying a coffee now.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> My recollections of Porthmadog involve getting seriously sunburned on Black Rock beach!  Nice place though.
> 
> I went out for a short bimble. Only 17 miles but better than nothing I suppose. Enjoying a coffee now.


Really!!!! We did that in the 70s. First day on holiday, hot sun and no brain. Boy, did we suffer. The crazy thing was that 2 days later it poured down and continued for 10 days. We never saw the sun again. The river Glaslyn burst so Bedd Gellert flooded. Happy memories eh.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If its not a personal question where would you choose to live.
> Many years ago we seriously thought about Porthmadog




Mr WD would move to Barmouth. I would move to Oswestry.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Really!!!! We did that in the 70s. First day on holiday, hot sun and no brain. Boy, did we suffer. The crazy thing was that 2 days later it poured down and continued for 10 days. We never saw the sun again. The river Glaslyn burst so Bedd Gellert flooded. Happy memories eh.


Probably would have been seventies for me too. We might have been sunburned at the same time. Lol. With the breeze coming in off the sea you never noticed how hot the sun was. My legs were seriously swollen the next day and I was really nauseous.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably would have been seventies for me too. We might have been sunburned at the same time. Lol. With the breeze coming in off the sea you never noticed how hot the sun was. My legs were seriously swollen the next day and I was really nauseous.


After that we swore it would never happen again. I would rather go home white than have sunstroke again.
Where were you staying? We were on a lovely caravan site called Aberdunant between Porthmadog and Beddgellert.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> After that we swore it would never happen again. I would rather go home white than have sunstroke again.
> Where were you staying? We were on a lovely caravan site called Aberdunant between Porthmadog and Beddgellert.


Near Caernarvon on a Hoseasons site. Think it was called Glyn Gwna or something similar.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2019)

Walking in here is like walking in to the pub. It's fun!

My day. Went to the Trafford Centre to buy a Christmas present for a friend and anniversary present for my wife. I don't like that place but Selfridges live there.

Home for the U3A card and board games group. Seven of us with varying experience self-teaching or remembering bridge. I can play but the bidding conventions long left my mind.

It was FANTASTIC! It's years, probably 45+, since I played cards with people who really know how to and are good. Had a great afternoon.

Mrs P at another book group. Red wine, peace and browse a while.


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2019)

Another day that didn't go to plan, my morning ride was scuppered by the rain, the third Thursday on the trot I've missed my ride,  another Saturday ride coming up. Every other Thursday my Good Lady joins her brother and his wife playing bingo down the local club, today I joined them and we had an excellent afternoon, so it turned into a good day in the end.


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2019)

Good day  it seems the forecast frost has not arrived. Couldn't see any at 4.35  and it looks OK now. We shall see what daylight brings.

Great forecast but chilly so looking forward to this morning's Friday Fry Up ride. This ride was started years ago by a couple of guys who always ate a full English. The diet has changed but the name remains though abbreviated to FFU.

I'm fed up with this not sleeping business.

Quiz night tonight at the village sports and social club. Some team members have cried off, our attendance is in the balance - I'm told.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2019)

The forecast frost has arrived.........but it’s up here! Not too drastic. Minus 2 but cars are frozen over.

Ditto on the not sleeping. It must be several years since I remember sleeping soundly. Not so bad in the summer when you can head out for a walk/cycle etc.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2019)

It is my 39th Wedding Anniversary today. Flowers and card were secreted around the house yesterday.

These are now on the back room table. If I'm lucky Mrs P will buy a guilt ridden bar of Galaxy later today. 😂😂

Men have to get this stuff right. Women???? 🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It is my 39th Wedding Anniversary today. Flowers and card were secreted around the house yesterday.
> 
> These are now on the back room table. If I'm lucky Mrs P will buy a guilt ridden bar of Galaxy later today. 😂😂
> 
> Men have to get this stuff right. Women???? 🤔


Congrats. Does Mrs P deserve a 🥇? Lol


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> The forecast frost has arrived.........but it’s up here! Not too drastic. Minus 2 but cars are frozen over.
> 
> Ditto on the not sleeping. It must be several years since I remember sleeping soundly. Not so bad in the summer when you can head out for a walk/cycle etc.



Great minds. This is exactly what I was thinking just an hour ago. Early in the week I can sometimes find washing, ironing etc. but mostly it's just waiting for daylight. The summer is altogether different.

Perhaps twice every 2-3 weeks I'll get one or two proper sleeps. Love them.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Congrats. Does Mrs P deserve a 🥇? Lol



I remembered flowers. I should get the🎖️ 😂


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2019)

Like a porn star in Welshies bedroom, I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Pissitively possing down here....another day when I am happy not to play golf.
> No plans for the day.
> I know late lunch is going to be a veggie pasta with mushrooms and other bits that need using. We both enjoy veggie food and talk about going full vegetarin......the problem being I do enjoy a bit of meat.



We never discuss going vegetarian but I feel I could. We have non-meat meals 2-3 times a week for no particular reason. I still enjoy meat but less than I used to.

Finding enough recipes strikes me as an issue by I guess that's just idleness and lack of knowledge.


----------



## Paulus (29 Nov 2019)

Morning all, grey and cloudy outside at the moment, it's supposed to be sunny later. The first of the Christmas presents , a pair of Squash shoes that my son wants, is arriving this morning, I only ordered it yesterday morning, that's pretty good I think. 
This evening I and a mate of mine are going to the Hammersmith Odeon, or whatever it's called these days to see Steve Hackett of Genesis. He is doing the Selling England by the pound album and the reviews are really good.


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2019)

Up the range for 10. 2 hours of pistol, work on the 10M lane, then swing by the greasy spoon truckers food van for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2019)

Good morning. My god its brass monkey weather here. Well and truly frosty. 

Naughty boy Mr @Drago .


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2019)

Daylight has arrived. Unsure about riding. 0.5C in the yard and heavy frost but no ice on puddles.

People are bailing out fast. Temperatures are often lower in Chorley than here. Bizarre as we are rural. I think I'll go with the flow.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I remembered flowers. I should get the🎖 😂




Congratulations Paul


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. My god its brass monkey weather here. Well and truly frosty.


Mornin' Taffy. 
7°c here and damp. Forecast to dry up in time for Fish Friday.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It is my 39th Wedding Anniversary today. Flowers and card were secreted around the house yesterday.
> 
> These are now on the back room table. If I'm lucky Mrs P will buy a guilt ridden bar of Galaxy later today. 😂😂
> 
> Men have to get this stuff right. Women???? 🤔



Congratulations, well done.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mornin' Taffy.
> 7°c here and damp. Forecast to dry up in time for Fish Friday.



. Go away you.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Daylight has arrived. Unsure about riding. 0.5C in the yard and heavy frost but no ice on puddles.
> 
> People are bailing out fast. Temperatures are often lower in Chorley than here. Bizarre as we are rural. I think I'll go with the flow.



Sounds like its ideal riding weather.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2019)

Good morning folks, its not raining! Its bright cold and frosty here, forecast to be the same tomorrow, I'm starting to look forward to tomorrow's ride, though I need new gloves, I've worn through the thumbs on the old ones.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Sounds like its ideal riding weather.



Yes I'm torn between going and not. All the other pensioners have bailed leaving just the youngsters.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It is my 39th Wedding Anniversary today. Flowers and card were secreted around the house yesterday.
> 
> These are now on the back room table. If I'm lucky Mrs P will buy a guilt ridden bar of Galaxy later today. 😂😂
> 
> Men have to get this stuff right. Women???? 🤔


Congrats to you and Mrs P


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yes I'm torn between going and not. All the other pensioners have bailed leaving just the youngest.



Just do a lone ride. I'm just looking forward to getting some miles under the wheels tomorrow having not ridden for a week.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2019)

Its blinkin blumin flippin COLD this morning. Frost on the roofs and gardens.
I got up early and suggested Mrs D has a lie in while the house warms up.....she didnt need telling twice 
We enjoyed our veggie meal last night though Mrs D not so much. We used a jar of chopped tomatoes that came as part of a hamper and there was way too much garlic in it.......and I am someone that likes garlic.
I have one errand to attend to then we will let the day decide what we do......I feel another fish lunch coming on.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It is my 39th Wedding Anniversary today. Flowers and card were secreted around the house yesterday.
> 
> These are now on the back room table. If I'm lucky Mrs P will buy a guilt ridden bar of Galaxy later today. 😂😂
> 
> Men have to get this stuff right. Women???? 🤔



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA


_By the 39th anniversary you will have been married for 14,235 days or 341,640 hours or 20,498,400 minutes, really!_


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA
> 
> 
> _By the 39th anniversary you will have been married for 14,235 days or 341,640 hours or 20,498,400 minutes, really!_



Ours is 53 next time......I am frightened of knowing how many hours/minutes that will be


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2019)

Chilly walk done. Met a guy that does the trail on his mtb most mornings and thought he was going a bit quicker. Turns out he has bought a Scott full sus electric mtb. Has a range of 100 miles but it weighed a bleeding ton. Wouldn’t like to run out of battery at the foot of a climb.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Nov 2019)

it's a wee bit  here this morning


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2019)

Right, off out to the range to pretend I'm dirty harry for 2 hours. Adios compadre.


----------



## Paulus (29 Nov 2019)

Just back from walking the dog, and the sun came out, so a very pleasant hour and a half walk. Just got to wait in for the parcel to be delivered this morning. Royal mail gave me a time frame of between 09.58 and 12.58, so we will see.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just back from walking the dog, and the sun came out, so a very pleasant hour and a half walk. Just got to wait in for the parcel to be delivered this morning. Royal mail gave me a time frame of between 09.58 and 12.58, so we will see.


Always makes me chuckle when I see such a precise time. You would think they would just say between 10 and 1!


----------



## gavroche (29 Nov 2019)

Morning all. Very frosty here today. Cars are covered with it but blue sky. I haven't been for a ride for 10 days now due to adverse weather conditions and won't be going today either for same reason. Oh well, at least walking the dog keeps me going. I bought my new Garmin Edge 820 last week and still waiting for a chance to try it out. Maybe tomorrow ? ............ or the day after?


----------



## GM (29 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It is my 39th Wedding Anniversary today. Flowers and card were secreted around the house yesterday.
> 
> These are now on the back room table. If I'm lucky Mrs P will buy a guilt ridden bar of Galaxy later today. 😂😂
> 
> Men have to get this stuff right. Women???? 🤔




Congratulations to you both!

From your previous posts I think Mrs P and my wife would get on like a house on fire!


----------



## GM (29 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, grey and cloudy outside at the moment, it's supposed to be sunny later. The first of the Christmas presents , a pair of Squash shoes that my son wants, is arriving this morning, I only ordered it yesterday morning, that's pretty good I think.
> This evening I and a mate of mine are going to the Hammersmith Odeon, or whatever it's called these days to see Steve Hackett of Genesis. He is doing the Selling England by the pound album and the reviews are really good.




That sounds like a good concert Paul, Steve Hackett is a brilliant guitarist, enjoy!


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ours is 53 next time......I am frightened of knowing how many hours/minutes that will be


At least 1,671,408,000 seconds, excludes Leap Years.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Right, off out to the range to pretend I'm dirty harry for 2 hours. Adios compadre.


Well well. I never knew Dirty Harry was Spanish


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2019)

Doggie walk on Saunton Sands done.
I counted 36 surfers in the sea and another dozen or so getting changed in the car park. 
Mrs D likes to go there to spot the bare bums.
Off down to the Docs next and then on to the pub.


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2019)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mrs D likes to go there to spot the bare bums.


While you of course dont look for the occasional femal bare bum


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Sounds like its ideal riding weather.


Thanks for the nudge Dave. Just what was needed. Met up with 6 of the guys. 58 miles, 16.3avg - we had 17.1 to the cafe but hit traffic on the way home.

Beautiful day and great ride. Just need to wash the salt off my bike.


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> While you of course dont look for the occasional femal bare bum


Only in the Summer....


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Only in the Summer....


Why is that? 
Welshies bum looks just as nice winter or summer
EDIT
sorry WD, I promised not to tell anyone but I forgot


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks for the nudge Dave. Just what was needed. Met up with 6 of the guys. 58 miles, 16.3avg - we had 17.1 to the cafe but hit traffic on the way home.
> 
> Beautiful day and great ride. Just need to wash the salt off my bike.



Well done!


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2019)

Good morning! It's 0C in the back yard and there is a frost down. The skies are clear. The ride leader has cancelled today's club ride as the forecast is 1C at 09.00.

Nothing much on today. I'll spend time on the allotment as I've discovered I have more garlic to plant. Not sure how I missed that but did feel there wasn't much when I was last planting. I really should menu plan for next week and shop but inspiration is lacking.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2019)

Just a wee bit chilly up here. Screen capture of last recorded temperature at the weather station a couple of miles away.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2019)

Morning folks.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Nov 2019)

I think I might be happier on such damned cold mornings if the sun was cheerily playing through the windows, rather than it being pitch black for the first couple of hours.


Perhaps I've not yet quite got the hang of this retirement game and should be getting up later?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> I think I might be happier on such damned cold mornings if the sun was cheerily playing through the windows, rather than it being pitch black for the first couple of hours.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I've not yet quite got the hang of this retirement game and should be getting up later?


Unfortunately insomnia and retirement seem to go together! 
I suppose I should brave a walk soon. Padded jacket and beanie definitely required. I can’t believe I used to cycle in these temperatures 7 or 8 years ago when I first started cycling.......all to complete stupid Strava distance challenges! Used to be close to tears when my numb hands thawed out when I got back in. Must have been bonkers


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Perhaps I've not yet quite got the hang of this retirement game and should be getting up later?



If you come up with a solution @Mo1959 and I might well pay for the info.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2019)

I'm going to light the fire and look at cycle.travel which a lot of people seem to like.


----------



## screenman (30 Nov 2019)

We are going out for brekkie. Looks cold out there but nice and warm in here.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2019)

I am toasty warm. I have a nice fire going.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2019)

Good morning, forecast fog hasn't arrived but its a frosty one, I'm going to wrap up warm then I'm out to put a few miles under the wheels.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2019)

Just had browse through Strava. Lots of my cycling buddies seem to be riding round and round their garages. 

There's so much clutter in mine it's a job to get a bike in let alone ride it!!!


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Just a wee bit chilly up here. Screen capture of last recorded temperature at the weather station a couple of miles away.
> 
> View attachment 494791


Oooh thats cold. I think it hit minus 3° here.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm going to light the fire and look at cycle.travel which a lot of people seem to like.


Never heard of that. I will look it up.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Good morning all.
Unlike ianinsheffield, PaulSB and Mo I generally sleep too well. As a young guy it (really) used to be said that I was possitive proof of the resurrection.....as I had one every morning. Working odd hours and getting up at strange hours to travel the country cured that but I still sleep quite well. Maybe its the large nightcap that helps .
Up at 0700. Heating on everywhere. Jobs done (tidy up, dishwasher emptied and restacked etc) and a nice coffee consumed.
@dave r I hope your ride goes well but even if my back allowed I would not be riding in these temperatures.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2019)

Oh, resurrection. Sorry misread that........


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Oh, resurrection. Sorry misread that........


Told you my slight dislexia (what I call it) just wont remember how to spell dead proper like
Correction made


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Nov 2019)

Stuck the thermometer outside for a few mins ... just to see.
-7°C
-7°C! 
It's not even winter yet, for goodness sake!


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Stuck the thermometer outside for a few mins ... just to see.
> -7°C
> -7°C!
> It's not even winter yet, for goodness sake!


Morning stinkies.
In bed having a cuppa.
Glance across at my weather station.
Says that it's +8°C out there at the moment.
Brrrr......Winter's on its way!


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning stinkies.
> In bed having a cuppa.
> Glance across at my weather station.
> Says that it's +8°C out there at the moment.
> Brrrr......Winter's on its way!


Hey you......I dont stink.
Hang on a moment.........
Oh, maybe I do


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning stinkies.
> In bed having a cuppa.
> Glance across at my weather station.
> Says that it's +8°C out there at the moment.
> Brrrr......Winter's on its way!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Told you my slight dislexia (what I call it) just wont remember how to spell dead proper like
> Correction made



And there was I thinking lucky man!


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2019)

I have risen!

Been up for a while and walked Muttley already. Busy today. Mini D has gymnastic lessons, and I have a Hospital appointment in Luton, of all places. If I get out of hospital alive I'll probably be stabbed and ravished by hillbillies.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> And there was I thinking lucky man!


I do remember them though


----------



## numbnuts (30 Nov 2019)

morning all .....I wish it was still last night


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2019)

Allegedly 2 deg here feeling like -2.


----------



## gavroche (30 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Been up for a while and walked Muttley already. Busy today. Mini D has gymnastic lessons, and I have a Hospital appointment in Luton, of all places. If I get out of hospital alive I'll probably be stabbed and ravished by hillbillies.


That will put a few miles on your Volvo, good.


----------



## gavroche (30 Nov 2019)

I don't understand people who go riding their bikes in those temperatures. It is 0 degrees outside, no good for cycling, no matter how you wrap up.


----------



## Mart44 (30 Nov 2019)

Good morning - I am up and dressed. I might have a shave later. That's as far as plans go at the moment.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Paulus (30 Nov 2019)

Morning all, a tropical 3 degrees here and the frost is melting in the sunlight.
Last nights gig was a great event. Steve Hackett played some of his solo stuff in the first set, and then Selling England By The Pound in it's entirety. And then finished off with Los Endos from Wind and Wuthering. Truly worth seeing if you are a fan of Genesis and Prog rock in general.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2019)

Our air ambulance looks nice in the frosty sun. Should be a yellow one but it must be away for servicing. They seem to get this red one while it’s away. https://perthairport.co.uk/general-...GjfUddH6KQuOIjvEQQm0R8Ai2UDKNBPT6yIQt-IoXIXbk


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2019)

gavroche said:


> I don't understand people who go riding their bikes in those temperatures. It is 0 degrees outside, no good for cycling, no matter how you wrap up.


I set of at 9.00 when it was 1C but we got up to 5C by 11.00. I have to disagree re wrapping up. My feet were a bit chilly for the first hour or so other than that I toasty all ride.

Bib longs, base layer, summer shirt, gilet, winter jacket. We were moving at 19-22mph most of the time.


----------



## dickyknees (30 Nov 2019)

gavroche said:


> I don't understand people who go riding their bikes in those temperatures. It is 0 degrees outside, no good for cycling, no matter how you wrap up.



The average temperature of my ride yesterday was 4 degrees but the scenery was glorious. Well worth the effort.


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2019)

Off out doggie walking followed by shopping in a mo.
Got some gardening and lawn mowing to do later.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off out doggie walking followed by shopping in a mo.
> Got some gardening and lawn mowing to do later.


You would be able snap off the grass here it is so frosted!


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2019)

gavroche said:


> I don't understand people who go riding their bikes in those temperatures. It is 0 degrees outside, no good for cycling, no matter how you wrap up.


Rode to work in a still air temperature of -15°C. Very little traffic on the roads.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2019)

I'm in Ullesthorpe with a coffee and a sausage batch, first ride this week, a short one staying as main road as possible, but even some of the main roads are frosty.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Off out doggie walking followed by shopping in a mo.


Is Mo aware of that


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I do remember them though



And me, last time 2012 just before I was ill.


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Rode to work in a still air temperature of -15°C. Very little traffic on the roads.


Work?! 
Wrong thread matey!


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Work?!
> Wrong thread matey!


Indeed, we don’t like that four letter word on here. Gives me nightmares


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2019)

I do hope no one mentioned that 4 letter word in here. . Off with his head


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I do hope no one mentioned that 4 letter word in here. . Off with his head


A 4 letter work starting with W and ending with K
Thats something else I remember


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A 4 letter work starting with W and ending with K
> Thats something else I remember


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A 4 letter work starting with W and ending with K
> Thats something else I remember


Walk?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Walk?


No.....I still do that one. No coconut for you I'm sorry.


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I do hope no one mentioned that 4 letter word in here. . Off with his head


Attila the Dragon has spoken! *




*Personally, I'd have been happy to give him a yellow card.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I do hope no one mentioned that 4 letter word in here. . Off with his head



He needs burning at the stake for heresy if he's mentioned that word.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2019)

I got back about half twelve, did 40 miles, The ride home was lovely, bright, sunny and cold, but most of the ice had gone, just had to watch out for the places the sun hadn't got to, no sign of the fog either, I rode the first hour in fog, the first time I'd used the flashers I'd brought from Halford s. All in all a lovely mornings cycling, I needed to take care on the way out due to ice, I changed my route to avoid a couple of the smaller lanes and used main roads instead, I was surprised to find the main road between Claybrook Pava and Ullesthorpe was icy in places. I enjoyed that and it was nice to get out.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A 4 letter work starting with W and ending with K
> Thats something else I remember


What? In the morning?


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> What? In the morning?



I remember


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I got back about half twelve, did 40 miles, The ride home was lovely, bright, sunny and cold, but most of the ice had gone, just had to watch out for the places the sun hadn't got to, no sign of the fog either, I rode the first hour in fog, the first time I'd used the flashers I'd brought from Halford s. All in all a lovely mornings cycling, I needed to take care on the way out due to ice and I changed my route to avoid a couple of the smaller lanes and use main roads instead, I was surprised to find the main road between Claybrook Pava and Ullesthorpe Was icy in places. I enjoyed that and it was nice to get out.


The BIG problem I find at this time of year is the low sun. You get a narrow window when its high enough not to cause problems.


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2019)

Well, I survived Luton without the hillbillies getting to me. My farts are still audible.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Well, I survived Luton without the hillbillies getting to me. My farts are still audible.


Please tell us you wont record them and play them on here


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2019)

I can't play them on here. Too high a solids content.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I can't play them on here. Too high a solids content.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Photos are DEFINITELY wanted 
Sorry..... NOT wanted


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2019)

Well I am   then I have to go to ALDI.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2019)

I have had dinner. Green beans, pork, stuffing, roasted carrots and gravy. 

I may need to have a snooze soon.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I do hope no one mentioned that 4 letter word in here. . Off with his head


I've a spare one in hand!


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Attila the Dragon has spoken! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The BIG problem I find at this time of year is the low sun. You get a narrow window when its high enough not to cause problems.



Low sun can be a problem in the car, but its not much of a problem on the bike, the only thing I find can be a problem with it is when I'm riding into it and trying to read the road surface, I have problems making out small details.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Low sun can be a problem in the car, but its not much of a problem on the bike, the only thing I find can be a problem with it is when I'm riding into it and trying to read the road surface, I have problems making out small details.


I’m more worried about cars coming up behind me that might be blinded and not see me! Never got mild enough to get out here......and least not for me anyway. No doubt some brave souls might have ventured out.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Just enjoyed a lovely simple meal.......bog standard Aldi pizza with added
Cheese, italian spice, onion, pepper, mushroom and tomato... really tasty


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just enjoyed a lovely simple meal.......bog standard Aldi pizza with added
> Cheese, italian spice, onion, pepper, mushroom and tomato... really tasty
> View attachment 494850


That looks so good! I love pizza but it doesn’t love my waist-line


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m more worried about cars coming up behind me that might be blinded and not see me! Never got mild enough to get out here......and least not for me anyway. No doubt some brave souls might have ventured out.


Yes, in the car today, pulling in to park, I could hardly see. There was a car behind me and I really thought "oh dear, she can't see me with this sun in her eyes".


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> That looks so good! I love pizza but it doesn’t love my waist-line


It doesnt affect me..... i still have my 48 inch waist


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just enjoyed a lovely simple meal.......bog standard Aldi pizza with added
> Cheese, italian spice, onion, pepper, mushroom and tomato... really tasty
> View attachment 494850


When are you starring on 'My 600lb Life' ?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> When are you starring on 'My 600lb Life' ?


I am down to 575lb now.


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am down to 575lb now.


Dr Now will see you soon.....


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2019)

Back down to minus 5 again already!  Electric blanket definitely required tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just enjoyed a lovely simple meal.......bog standard Aldi pizza with added
> Cheese, italian spice, onion, pepper, mushroom and tomato... really tasty
> View attachment 494850


ALDI do great pizza. Love 'em.


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am down to 575lb now.


Ah, had a good poo.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Ah, had a good poo.


Yes. I enjoyed it. Mrs D wasn't happy as I was still in bed


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes. I enjoyed it. Mrs D wasn't happy as I was still in bed


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2019)

Morning. Another freezing one up here


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2019)

Morning. Warmer here today. Still verrrrry dark.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Dec 2019)

All surfaces completely frosted over here. Brrr


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2019)

Heavy frost and clear skies. It will be sunny.

Time to light the fire and see what the day brings...........he said with hardly a shred of enthusiasm.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2019)




----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2019)




----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2019)

I have risen! 

Muttley walked. I reckon it's not quite so cold today here in Poshshire, but it's still not exactly su bathing weather.


----------



## Paulus (1 Dec 2019)

Morning all, been awake since the RAF woke most people up at 04.18. A large explosion type noise, which shook my daughters house was caused by 2 Typhoons intercepting a plane. The sonic boom was very very loud.

BBC News - Sonic boom: People woken by loud noise which 'shook houses'
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-50618956


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2019)

That's not a sonic boom - that's a freedom boom! I hope the moment you heard it you stood in front of a picture of the queen and saluted.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2019)

Morning to all.
Colder than yesterday here. The fost on the lawns never fully went and is thicker still today.
No jobs as such to do so another relaxing day. 
We plan to go out tomorrow whatever the weather.......not sure where to though. Maybe Liverpool??


----------



## gavroche (1 Dec 2019)

A very cold, heavy frosty good morning to all. My blue car has turned white overnight and I doubt if it would go up the drive this morning as it is so frosty. No plans of going anywhere apart from taking the dog for a run on the beach shortly. Cycling would be suicidal in these conditions. Wrap up warm if you go out every body and keep the heating on.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Dec 2019)

morning........breakfast is going to be late again..............


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2019)

Just finishing tidying up, then I'll settle down to watch an episode or two of the Grand Tour.


----------



## screenman (1 Dec 2019)

I am off out to clean our windows, lampshades down and cleaned and a new light fitted under units in kitchen already this morning, I am flying. Cold and very bright out there, looking good.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Dec 2019)

Just back after a short hour on the bike. Front mech cable went ping at about six miles. Took it as a sign and beat a hasty (and frosty) retreat.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2019)

Doggie walked over at Broadsands.
Lots of migratory birds coming in to over winter now.
It's only 7° out there this morning with a bitter NE wind. 
Back home for a coffee, then off for a stroll down to the village for Sunday lunch.


----------



## gavroche (1 Dec 2019)

Molly had a good run on the beach and now is drying up after her usual "after the beach" bath. I salted the drive and now for a lazy rest of the day. The sun is out and will do the job of defrosting both cars. I am expecting a delivery from Amazon for a tv signal booster as my wife requested to have tv in our bedroom but the signal is weak on the usual channels. I hope this piece of technology will do the job,
How many of you all have a tv in your bedroom?


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> morning........*breakfast is going to be late again..............*


What we having, don't mind waiting.


----------



## screenman (1 Dec 2019)

No tv in the bedroom here, far better things to do.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2019)

No TV for me either.

The sun is out and I have let the fire die down. When it goes cooler this afternoon I will light it again. Saving any bit of wood helps to make it last longer.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2019)

No bedroom tv for us iether. By the time Mrs D has finished chasing me around the bedroom there would be no time left to watch it.
Welshie.....what other forms of heating do you have?
We spend most time in the conservatory and have an oil fired electric heater.
The lounge, where the tv is has a gas fire.
On winter mornings we also wack the central heating on for a few hours.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2019)

Icicles on the bike shed and still minus 2. Needless to say the bikes will be staying where they are.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No bedroom tv for us iether. By the time Mrs D has finished chasing me around the bedroom there would be no time left to watch it.
> Welshie.....what other forms of heating do you have?
> We spend most time in the conservatory and have an oil fired electric heater.
> The lounge, where the tv is has a gas fire.
> On winter mornings we also wack the central heating on for a few hours.




Just the wood burning stove. No gas supply here. If we wanted central heating it would have to be LPG or Oil and the price of those 2 have shot up over the years making it non viable.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2019)

@gavroche no TV in our bedroom. We chucked it years ago. We think it interfered with sleep if we watched before turning in.

On the odd ocassion we want to watch TV after bedtime I take the laptop up.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2019)

Cheerz me dearz!





Adnams 'Broadside'.


----------



## Mart44 (1 Dec 2019)

Good afternoon - I was a bit late in getting up today but who cares? I've since got the patio door runners going smoothly by giving them a good clean. Also cycled to the doctor's surgery to drop the prescriptions in.

No family visiting us later. This is unusual for a Sunday afternoon. I think I'll watch a couple more episodes of 'Better Call Saul'

Have the best possible day.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walked over at Broadsands.
> Lots of migratory birds coming in to over winter now.
> It's *only 7° out there this morning* with a bitter NE wind.
> Back home for a coffee, then off for a stroll down to the village for Sunday lunch.



7C, positively warm! 

We have 3C at lunch time. 

Not to be downhearted, it is blue sky and sunshine, we even managed a very slippery walk this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Cheerz me dearz!
> View attachment 494977
> 
> Adnams 'Broadside'.


A good looking pint. Them suvverners seem to be learning.


----------



## Mart44 (1 Dec 2019)

gavroche said:


> How many of you all have a tv in your bedroom?



I do and watch it for a while to stop my mind going over the day's events. It usually takes around 20 minutes for the eyes to start drooping. It also doubles up as a radio for listening to LBC (Freeview channel 732) early in the mornings. This will often send me back to sleep again.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2019)

Mart44 said:


> I do and watch it for a while to stop my mind going over the day's events. It usually takes around 20 minutes for the eyes to start drooping. It also doubles up as a radio for listening to LBC (Freeview channel 732) early in the mornings. This will often send me back to sleep again.


I find watching tv in bed makes me drowsy. However the minute it’s off and I put the light off my brain just seems to start whirring again.....bleeding frustrating.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just the wood burning stove. No gas supply here. If we wanted central heating it would have to be LPG or Oil and the price of those 2 have shot up over the years making it non viable.


Have you no heating up stairs at all ?


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2019)

I'm sorry to say that I succumbed to temptation and had 4 pints.
It was very nice.
Gotta go back for a nap now!


----------



## Mart44 (1 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I find watching tv in bed makes me drowsy. However the minute it’s off and I put the light off my brain just seems to start whirring again.....bleeding frustrating.



Watching TV mostly works but I've had that happen too. Maybe it could be overcome by setting the 'auto power off' time to about 30 minutes? You might be thoroughly asleep by then. I think most (maybe all) modern TVs have this setting in the menu somewhere.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Have you no heating up stairs at all ?




I don't have an upstairs. . It's a bungalow.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have an upstairs


We knew you had nothing upstairs!


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> We knew you had nothing upstairs!



Cruel... but.... I did laugh


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> We knew you had nothing upstairs!


I've got nothing upstairs either.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have an upstairs. . It's a bungalow.


Ah I see, so your wood burner does everything


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2019)

Still trying to clear out 30 years assorted junk from my workshop. After several trips to the dump it still looks no better. I feel my mortality I think and my family would have a dreadful job clearing it out as there is no vehicle access and everything has to be carried about 100 yards to the the roadside. My tools have been more or less sorted but there is all the bike spares which will never be used as well as stuff which will come in useful some day. Perhaps.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Ah I see, so your wood burner does everything




It does indeed. It keeps the whole house warm.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Dec 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Still trying to clear out 30 years assorted junk from my workshop. After several trips to the dump it still looks no better. I feel my mortality I think and my family would have a dreadful job clearing it out as there is no vehicle access and everything has to be carried about 100 yards to the the roadside. My tools have been more or less sorted but there is all the bike spares which will never be used as well as *stuff which will come in useful some day. *Perhaps.



Isn't there a Law of the Universe, which says, it will become useful, the day after you throw it away?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> We knew you had nothing upstairs!




Shut up you. .


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2019)

BoldonLad you are so right. I now need something I chucked out last week.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Still trying to clear out 30 years assorted junk from my workshop. After several trips to the dump it still looks no better. I feel my mortality I think and my family would have a dreadful job clearing it out as there is no vehicle access and everything has to be carried about 100 yards to the the roadside. My tools have been more or less sorted but there is all the bike spares which will never be used as well as stuff which will come in useful some day. Perhaps.


A bit depressing isnt it.
I keep looking at all my excess 'stuff', let alone whats in the attic.
I also have mobiles and a laptop I have not touched for yonks ☹


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have an upstairs. . It's a bungalow.


Now I had always imagined you living in an old farmhouse or similar.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A bit depressing isnt it.
> I keep looking at all my excess 'stuff', let alone whats in the attic.
> I also have mobiles and a laptop I have not touched for yonks ☹



Oh tell me about mobiles. We keep them in case we need one in an emergency!!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Now I had always imagined you living in an old farmhouse or similar.



Lots of people do. We had 2 places. One was a cottage and this one. We sold the cottage and moved into this one so that I could retire.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Now I had always imagined you living in an old farmhouse or similar.


Yeah me too, funny how the mind thinks


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Oh tell me about mobiles. We keep them in case we need one in an emergency!!!!!


They're those things who always know when you need them most, and then refuse to work.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> They're those things who always know when you need them most, and then refuse to work.


Bit like a woman then


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2019)

Sorry Welshie and Mo.......I couldn't resist that


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry Welsie and Mo.......I couldn't resist that


Too late for that lad. Been nice knowing you.

Who gets your bike(s)?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Too late for that lad. Been nice knowing you.
> 
> Who gets your bike(s)?


Well, one is in Scotland and the other is in Wales so hopefully they wont gang up on me


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2019)

Spent all day watching the Grand Tour. A day wasted, but I've plenty more where that one came from.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2019)

Enjoyed watching Harry Potter. Cuppa and browse now until His Dark Materials at 8.


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2019)

Good day to you all. Stuck my head out the window and it seems a touch above freezing. Too dark to see frost or not.

Now I like Christmas. We're going to neighbour's for lunch, kids will be home etc. We will have a good time but........the time for me to find a present or two for Mrs P is rapidly approaching. 

A couple of years ago we had a deal. Mrs P suggested we don't buy each other presents. Result! Christmas Day I have 4-5 little parcels, Mrs P "well I only meant big presents." This was not a good day for Paul. I'm such a literal person.........

Mrs P has done it again this year "As we are getting a new camera we can call that our present to each other." This year I won't be quite so literal.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good day to you all. Stuck my head out the window and it seems a touch above freezing. Too dark to see frost or not.
> 
> Now I like Christmas. We're going to neighbour's for lunch, kids will be home etc. We will have a good time but........the time for me to find a present or two for Mrs P is rapidly approaching.
> 
> ...


What camera? Quite enjoy a bit of photography too when the mood comes over me. I’ve got a decent DSLR and lenses when I want to attempt any serious stuff and a nice little Sony compact for my pocket when I want something light.

Bit of a change in the weather this morning. A few degrees above freezing, but it’s currently raining


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

Muttley already walked. Got a few things to do today so wanted to get him leg stretched before the workies start hooning about the place.

Very cold with a solid frost here in Poshshire.


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, a nice frosty start to the day here, a temperature of -1 outside. 
It will be a good day for a long dog walk after which a cycle up to the shops for a few essentials. 
MrsP has just left for work and then she is going to her friends place straight after for a spa afternoon/evening at Centre Parc Woburn. Her friend is an Elf at Santa's grotty grotto there this year and has got a really cheap deal for £5 each. This means I have the day to myself and the dog and cats.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2019)

. -3 here at the moment. Good morning folks. Very white outside.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks, a bit fresh this morning,  it doesn't look to bad though, a bike ride is on the cards I recon.


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . -3 here at the moment. Good morning folks. Very white outside.


You need to move to Devon.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> What camera?



My wife will decide as she is the one with both the knowledge and ability. I'm very much a point and shoot user.

She has a quality DSL which is rarely used now. Mrs P wants a compact camera for our Vietnam trip. I'm not convinced but as I day I'm point and shoot.

Which Sony do you have? Any particular good/bad points?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2019)

Well some of my guys have bailed. I'm unsure but think I'll go for a ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> My wife will decide as she is the one with both the knowledge and ability. I'm very much a point and shoot user.
> 
> She has a quality DSL which is rarely used now. Mrs P wants a compact camera for our Vietnam trip. I'm not convinced but as I day I'm point and shoot.
> 
> Which Sony do you have? Any particular good/bad points?


Cybershot RX100 v7. Expensive but reasonable zoom range and really tiny for tucking away in a pocket so you are far more likely to have it with you at all times.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> You need to move to Devon.




You keep saying that.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Cybershot RX100 v7. Expensive but reasonable zoom range and really tiny for tucking away in a pocket so you are far more likely to have it with you at all times.


Yes that is expensive, good reviews though. Outside our budget given the use it will get which I suspect will be limited.

Earlier versions appear to be available at more affordable prices. I shall investigate.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well some of my guys have bailed. I'm unsure but think I'll go for a ride.



Everyone has bailed now. It's a good decision. Forecast for +5C at 09.00 tomorrow. I shall housework today and get a haircut - which was Tuesday's plan.


----------



## screenman (2 Dec 2019)

Swim done and back home, -2 this morning but with a bright blue sky and a touch of frost, looks lovely but very slippery everywhere. Meeting with a new web designer today, they can often talk the talk let us hope this one can do the walk.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Swim done and back home, -2 this morning but with a bright blue sky and a touch of frost, looks lovely but very slippery everywhere. Meeting with a new web designer today, they can often talk the talk let us hope this one can do the walk.


-2°?? They need to get that pool heating fixed


----------



## gavroche (2 Dec 2019)

Bonjour. Still cold here but not as cold as it has been for the last few days. 
Talking about photography, I used to do a lot many years ago: weddings, portraits, competitions. I also used to do my own developing B&W and Colour in the 70's. 
Now? I have a Nikon D3300 with 18-55 and 70-300 zoom lenses . I top up the battery every now and again but it is hardly used.


----------



## Mart44 (2 Dec 2019)

Good morning - It was very cold last night and the temperature _indoors_ this morning was only 14°C. It's warming up a bit now.

I'll be riding to the allotment this morning. Going to our neighbour's house this afternoon to help set up their new computer.

Have the best possible day.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

Morning all.......like everywhere (apart from bl**dy Devon) its freezing here.
I thought we were heading off to Liverpool but apparently we are going to deepest Warrington town centre.....yipee, I just cant wait.
Lunch may be at the Tapas bar.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2019)

it's bloody  here -2.5c


----------



## screenman (2 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> -2°?? They need to get that pool heating fixed



Nah! warm water is for wimps.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good day to you all. *Stuck my head out the window *and it seems a touch above freezing. Too dark to see frost or not.
> 
> Now I like Christmas. We're going to neighbour's for lunch, kids will be home etc. We will have a good time but........the time for me to find a present or two for Mrs P is rapidly approaching.
> 
> ...


Hope you opened it first!


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2019)

Off out for a doggie walk and picking up a paper.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hope you opened it first!


I thought it hurt.........I must try that.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2019)

+ 7 degrees Celsius here but overcast and light rain threatened. Not that far away on the mainland east of Connel there are warnings of black ice. Nobody seems to know about Sram rear hubs so a committee will have a go later at checking the lubrication on my Ice trike.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2019)

I've just got my £10 Christmas bonus


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2019)

I'm sat in the garden centre at Countersthorpe with a coffee and egg on toast, its been a cold ride out and some of the small lanes have been interesting.


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got my £10 Christmas bonus


Spend it wisely


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the garden centre at Countersthorpe with a coffee and egg on toast........


I'll beat @classic33 to it and say - 'That's a bit sloppy, innit?'.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'll beat @classic33 to it and say - 'That's a bit sloppy, innit?'.



They're doing staff training here, I ordered scrambled egg on toast and got fried egg on toast. I didn't bother sending it back, its the same price.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> They're doing staff training here, I ordered scrambled egg on toast and got fried egg on toast. I didn't bother sending it back, its the same price.




Clearly most excellent staff training there. The customer always gets what he is given not what he orders.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Clearly most excellent staff training there. The customer always gets what he is given not what he orders.


Lol. Back to our childhoods. You ate what was put in front of you or went hungry!


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Back to our childhoods. You ate what was put in front of you or went hungry!




Yes I remember.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2019)

These two are stood by the door to the cafe


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Yes I remember.


God knows how parents cope now. Kids seem to all like or dislike different things and get pandered to with separate meals, etc.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> God knows how parents cope now. Kids seem to all like or dislike different things and get pandered to with separate meals, etc.


As you say we didn't get any choice. everyone ate the same thing at the same time and if you didn't eat it then someone else would and you'd have to do without.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> As you say we didn't get any choice. everyone ate the same thing at the same time and if you didn't eat it then someone else would and you'd have to do without.


......and no pudding if you hadn't finished the main course!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> ......and no pudding if you hadn't finished the main course!




We only had pudding now and again or cake. You was posh.


----------



## Lee_M (2 Dec 2019)

Morning all (just)

Not been on here for ages, still sorting my late mum's house out.

Off to the Christmas market in Chester to drink beer, wasn't expecting to be dragged into m&s on the way though 🧐


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> As you say we didn't get any choice. everyone ate the same thing at the same time and if you didn't eat it then someone else would and you'd have to do without.


My Mum was a dinner lady at my Junior school.
I used to have school dinner, then go home and have reheated school dinner leftovers in the evening.
It's a good job I liked school dinners!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Back to our childhoods. You ate what was put in front of you or went hungry!


You still do in this house!!!!!


----------



## screenman (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Back to our childhoods. You ate what was put in front of you or went hungry!




I would have starved, mother and father both out at work and they both ate at work, I learned how to fend for myself from a very early age. They were both too busy to even take me to school on my first day and went with the older girl from next door.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> My Mum was a dinner lady at my Junior school.
> I used to have school dinner, then go home and have reheated school dinner leftovers in the evening.
> It's a good job I liked school dinners! 🔫




My mum was a dinner lady as well..at my school


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got my £10 Christmas bonus



Don't spend it all at once


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> God knows how parents cope now. Kids seem to all like or dislike different things and get pandered to with separate meals, etc.



Parents create the problem, they have to deal with it, seems reasonable


----------



## screenman (2 Dec 2019)

In secondary school my dinner money bought 5 Park Drive.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> In secondary school my dinner money bought 5 Park Drive.




Or 5 woodbines and a penny book of matches. Sometimes we had to share a biggie if we were desperate.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Or 5 woodbines and a penny book of matches. Sometimes we had to share a biggie if we were desperate.



Yes, thought Park Drive were a bit "posh", we had woodbines too, in my day. There were even shops that sold them as single "tabs", for the financially challenged.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Back to our childhoods. You ate what was put in front of you or went hungry!


Och the noo.....porridge and tatties in a bowl


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> My Mum was a dinner lady at my Junior school.
> I used to have school dinner, then go home and have reheated school dinner leftovers in the evening.
> It's a good job I liked school dinners!


mmm semolina with jam
Yeuky


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> mmm semolina with jam
> Yeuky


Chocolate Concrete


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Chocolate Concrete




And pink custard.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I went with the older girl from next door.


Ahh I remember getting my dessert from the girl next door. She had nice puddings.
Her dumplings were quite good too.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And pink custard.


I liked the pink custard. Remember sago? We called it frog spawn.


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh I remember getting my dessert from the girl next door. She had nice puddings.
> Her dumplings were quite good too.


Did she sago......?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Or 5 woodbines and a penny book of matches. Sometimes we had to share a biggie if we were desperate.


Mrs D tells the story of when her and her school mates went into the bog to share one fag. When it was her turn she dropped the fag into the bowl. She was not the most popular 14 year old girl.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I liked the pink custard. Remember sago? We called it frog spawn.


Oh that was disgusting!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2019)

We were lucky in the local village primary school. It was 2 local ladies that actually cooked all the meals on the premises, so they were really quite good.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

We were (genuinely) a poor family.
Truth this.......
Saturday evening tea would often be a sheeps head. The whole head sat on a plate, on the table. We ate the lot, tongue, brains, everything.
One thing they forced me to eat was braun........until I threw up over the table. They never made me eat that again.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I liked the pink custard. Remember sago? We called it frog spawn.




Wasnt that tapioca?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wasnt that tapioca?


This stuff. Calls it sago in the description. Maybe it’s just another name for it?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Wasnt that tapioca?


Good question. I just did a quick 'Classic' and googled this......
Strictly speaking, sago is made with the starch from the pith of an array of tropical palm trees. Tapioca pearls, on the other hand, are made with tapiocaor the starch from cassava, a root crop. Using either starch is not always interchangeable.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> mmm semolina with jam
> Yeuky


I love semolina, but with cream I have it as least 3 times a week


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I love semolina, but with cream I have it as least 3 times a week


I just read that out loud and Mrs D retched.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I just read that out loud and Mrs D retched.


As I nearly did at your post about the sheep’s head.......especially as I have been stuffing myself with sweets and feel slightly sick anyway! Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> As I nearly did at your post about the sheep’s head.......especially as I have been stuffing myself with sweets and feel slightly sick anyway! Lol.


But I had no choice with the sheeps head🙂


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2019)

I have been a good girl and have not had any sweets, cakes or biscuit. I hate all semolina, tapioca type rubbish. Mrs D has good taste. I'm with her.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2019)

Mr WD ate all that kind of stuff when he was a kid. Brains, heart, tripe.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> As I nearly did at your post about the sheep’s head.......especially as I have been stuffing myself with sweets and feel slightly sick anyway! Lol.


Anyway, you are a naughty girl, stuffing yourself with sweets....... dont you call them sweeties up there?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD ate all that kind of stuff when he was a kid. Brains, heart, tripe.


I have never ever ever ever eaten tripe.....double yeucky.
Mrs Ds aunty has it every week.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD ate all that kind of stuff when he was a kid. Brains, heart, tripe.


I ate this on the odd occasion. Never really knew what was in it to be honest. 
https://www.scottishrecipes.co.uk/pottedhough.php


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I would have starved, mother and father both out at work and they both ate at work, I learned how to fend for myself from a very early age. *They were both too busy to even take me to school on my first day and went with the older girl from next door.*



Before @classic33 gets by here. Your parents took the girl next door to school?


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Before @classic33 gets by here. Your parents took the girl next door to school?


Read it as he went to school, on his first day, with the girl next door.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> My Mum was a dinner lady at my Junior school.
> I used to have school dinner, then go home and have reheated school dinner leftovers in the evening.
> It's a good job I liked school dinners!



I used to get school diner then go home and my Mum had a cooked dinner waiting for me.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> This stuff. Calls it sago in the description. Maybe it’s just another name for it?
> View attachment 495147


"Frog Spawn"!!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> mmm semolina with jam
> Yeuky



Don't remind me. That and rice pudding with skin on top you could make shoes with. 

When I was in primary school I used to go home with food stuffed in my pockets. School was run by catholic nuns. You literally had to sit at the table till your plate was empty!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> When I was in primary school I used to go home with food stuffed in my pockets.


Not handy when it was pink custard!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I just read that out loud and Mrs D retched.




and I had a splutter tea moment!!!


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> As you say we didn't get any choice. everyone ate the same thing at the same time and if you didn't eat it then someone else would and you'd have to do without.


Used to be late for the first lesson after dinner most days at school.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2019)

Speaking of school dinners tonight we are having Winter roast squash caponata for tea!!!! Guess who reads The Guardian on Saturdays. 

Just finished preparing. It's a doddle and if you have vegetarian or vegan friends a good one.

Scroll down a bit

https://www.theguardian.com/food/2019/nov/29/anna-jones-squash-recipes-caponata-pancakes


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2019)

I got back about a quarter past two with fifty six miles on, the ride back was better than the ride out, the temperature was above freezing and most of the ice and frost had melted, the problem was that they had been hedge cutting on several of the lanes, trying to dodge the lumps of hedge on the road whilst keeping an eye out for rogue ice patches was entertaining. Cold, hard and slow sums up the ride nicely.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2019)

Gosh.....going to be dark very early. Really murky and dismal here now.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2019)

It Is a massive 3 deg here. Freaking freezing.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Not handy when it was pink custard!


Thats what he told his mum it was


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> I used to get school diner then go home and my Mum had a cooked dinner waiting for me.


That caused a hell of an argument when I was a child, I use to have school dinners, and when I got home we all sat down together for the family meal, one evening out of the blue while having dinner my father asked me “don't you have school dinners” yes I replied “why are you having another dinner when I only get one”, he was angry too, I pushed the dinner away and refused to eat any more, the rest of the meal was sat in silence.
The following evening I was given a sandwich, which I refused to eat and sent to my room, the following morning I refused breakfast as well, this went on for two weeks weeks, at weekends I eat very little.
So all I was having was my dinner at school and nothing else, we had rugby in the afternoon and I didn't feel very well, but I went out with the other boys, I don't remember much after that until I woke up in hospital as I collapsed on the pitch and spent two nights in hospital, I found out many weeks later social services and the police were involved, but my father never spoke of the incident again.
Looking back my father despised me for some reason in fact I think he hated me as he never praised me for anything I ever did, and we were not poor, large 4 bedroom detached house, two car family in the 60s with new cars every two years and a 30 foot sailing yacht on the Solent as well.
When he died (I was only 27 at the time) I never shed a tear or even upset, but it's weird how things went the following day a good friend at work died and I felt more for him and his family than I did for my own father and a week later I had to go to two funerals the first was my father or should I say a “coffin at a ceremony”, the following day a proper funeral that I could morn.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We were (genuinely) a poor family.
> Truth this.......
> Saturday evening tea would often be a sheeps head. The whole head sat on a plate, on the table. We ate the lot, tongue, brains, everything.
> One thing they forced me to eat was braun........until I threw up over the table. They never made me eat that again.



I don't recall ever going hungry, or, eating a sheep's head.

Patched and second hand clothes, I do remember. However as oldest child, I did at least get to wear them first 

In some instances there were things we ate, which I never see now, don't know if that was a result of rationing after the war, or, being "poor".

One example: Poloney (may have the spelling wrong), which I actually quite liked, but, which Mrs @BoldonLad (a coal miners daughter, and one of ten children), members, but, hated. 

Before you ask, yes, they are Catholics and yes, they did have a TV.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Used to be late for the first lesson after dinner most days at school.



Yes, I went to school at a time when "free milk" was still distributed. We would volunteer to be "milk monitors" and carry the crates of milk in from the school yard. For this, you got an extra bottle of milk.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> That caused a hell of an argument when I was a child, I use to have school dinners, and when I got home we all sat down together for the family meal, one evening out of the blue while having dinner my father asked me “don't you have school dinners” yes I replied “why are you having another dinner when I only get one”, he was angry too, I pushed the dinner away and refused to eat any more, the rest of the meal was sat in silence.
> The following evening I was given a sandwich, which I refused to eat and sent to my room, the following morning I refused breakfast as well, this went on for two weeks weeks, at weekends I eat very little.
> So all I was having was my dinner at school and nothing else, we had rugby in the afternoon and I didn't feel very well, but I went out with the other boys, I don't remember much after that until I woke up in hospital as I collapsed on the pitch and spent two nights in hospital, I found out many weeks later social services and the police were involved, but my father never spoke of the incident again.
> Looking back my father despised me for some reason in fact I think he hated me as he never praised me for anything I ever did, and we were not poor, large 4 bedroom detached house, two car family in the 60s with new cars every two years and a 30 foot sailing yacht on the Solent as well.
> When he died (I was only 27 at the time) I never shed a tear or even upset, but it's weird how things went the following day a good friend at work died and I felt more for him and his family than I did for my own father and a week later I had to go to two funerals the first was my father or should I say a “coffin at a ceremony”, the following day a proper funeral that I could morn.


Bloody hell..... did we have the same father?
Apart from the big house and cars etc.


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We were (genuinely) a poor family.
> Truth this.......
> Saturday evening tea would often be a sheeps head. The whole head sat on a plate, on the table. We ate the lot, tongue, brains, everything.


If you left the eyes in, it would see you through the rest of the week.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2019)

I am trying to pay my water bill online but when I try to pay by my credit or debit card a stupid unsmilng face appears that makes me want to punch it.

I can course make monthly payments simply by handing over my bank details and they will kindly take my money every month. Their website is so dire that I can't even amend my email address.

I have put the bill to one side now because if I phone them I will be very unpleasant to the poor person that answers my call.


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2019)

My mum was a school cook for many years, but was also a very good cook in her own right. I can always remember her saying, and my dad and her were kids during the 20's and 30's, that we would never go to bed hungry. They knew what is was like to go bed hungry and they made sure that me and my brother never did.


----------



## GM (2 Dec 2019)

Afternoon all. All this talk of food has made me hungry. I think I'll have an early tea as we're off to a Pantomime this evening, ( oh no he's not! ) Christmas is coming early!


----------



## jongooligan (2 Dec 2019)

Eyup.
Haven't been in here for a while but I'm sitting here with cabin fever so thought I'd look in. Just coming up to a year of full retirement and I can honestly say this is the first time I've found myself at a loose end.

I slipped on black ice the other night and although I'm not badly injured I've bruised my coccyx so riding a bike is painful. Think I need to find an indoor hobby.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2019)

Off to watch The Repair Shop. I enjoy seeing how they can restore folk’s treasured possessions. Bit of feel good tv for a change.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Eyup.
> Haven't been in here for a while but I'm sitting here with cabin fever so thought I'd look in. Just coming up to a year of full retirement and I can honestly say this is the first time I've found myself at a loose end.
> 
> I slipped on black ice the other night and although I'm not badly injured I've bruised my coccyx so riding a bike is painful. Think I need to find an indoor hobby.


Body Parts Model?


----------



## Mart44 (2 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We only had pudding now and again or cake. You was posh.



Ha! You think _that's_ bad. You 'ad it easy. We used to save breadcrumbs, boil them in water with some sugar, drain them, roll them into balls and eat them for pudding ..that's if we 'ad any bread to _get_ the breadcrumbs from.


----------



## gavroche (2 Dec 2019)

Just back from walking Molly. She has a strip light on her collar and normal light on her harness, both flashing so I can't fail to see where she is at all times. Only one other dog had a light on. Going to the quiz in Conwy later.


----------



## screenman (2 Dec 2019)

Bread and jam or bread and marge, never both.


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Ha! You think _that's_ bad. You 'ad it easy. We used to save breadcrumbs, boil them in water with some sugar, drain them, roll them into balls and eat them for pudding ..that's if we 'ad any bread to _get_ the breadcrumbs from.


You could afford sugar?!


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Bread and jam or bread and marge, never both.


That was what my old Dad used to say, when he was a kid, one or the other.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Dec 2019)

<doing a double take>
Have I just dropped in on 'The Four Yorkshiremen' sketch again?
</doing a double take>


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2019)

My father was a gardener in charge of a large garden and my grandparents had a Croft so we always had something. We even had peaches and figs when nobody else had even heard of such things. Once coming home from my grandparents by rail a suitcase vanished. It was the one with the chickens but it appeared 3 weeks later on a Scammel lorry right at the very back where the driver could escape the smell.


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2019)

We had a Bobby leave under a bit of a cloud. His parting shot was to fill his locker with meat and throw away the key. Within a few days the locker room hummed a bit, and within a week it was unusable. it took a month before the management pulled their finger out and trolleyed the locker away.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> We had a Bobby leave under a bit of a cloud. His parting shot was to fill his locker with meat and throw away the key. Within a few days the locker room hummed a bit, and within a week it was unusable. it took a month before the management pulled their finger out and trolleyed the locker away.


Couldn't they get someone to open it, or just drill the lock?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2019)

On TV most police officers are good at lock picking.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> On TV most police officers are good at lock picking.


They could have got someone from the cells to pick it.

Then do 'em for breaking & entering!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2019)

Well tea was good and two portions in the freezer.

Tonight has turned a little sad. A good friend has been planning a move to France for next August. Things have changed a bit and they've gone. I shall miss the company on rides.

On the plus side they've gone to the Pyrenees.........I feel a trip coming my way next summer.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well tea was good and two portions in the freezer.
> 
> Tonight has turned a little sad. A good friend has been planning a move to France for next August. Things have changed a bit and they've gone. I shall miss the company on rides.
> 
> On the plus side they've gone to the Pyrenees.........I feel a trip coming my way next summer.


Tea in a fridge, I have mine in a cup.

Summat to look forward to, that last part.


----------



## GM (2 Dec 2019)

Well you can't beat a good panto for a good laugh with a bit of adult innuendo thrown in, a great evening.....The only downside was seeing all the rough sleepers getting ready for the night in the Stratford Shopping centre on he way back to the station, a sad sight indeed.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2019)

GM said:


> Well you can't beat a good panto for a good laugh with a bit of adult innuendo thrown in, a great *evening.....The only downside was seeing all the rough sleepers getting ready for the night in the Stratford Shopping centre on he way back to the station, a sad sight indeed*.


Everywhere these days. A walk down Preston main street this time last year shook me. I haven't seen any evidence in Chorley but it probably happens.


----------



## screenman (3 Dec 2019)

I am off out for the day, have fun everybody.


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

Busy morning for me, helping a mate out with something.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2019)

Good morning. It's +4C in balmy Lancashire and the sky is clearish with light cloud. Excellent summer is on the way. Slept till 7.00 but with a cafe stop at 2.00 for an hour.

New café for us all today. Café 64 at Garstang. Ridden by many times but never stopped. Website looks good. We know all the roads well. This winter I may spend time trying to plot new routes - trouble is the amount of riding we do there's hardly a lane we haven't travelled.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2019)

Coooooe folks. warmer but wetter today and no I'm not talking about dragon's Y fronts 

I was awake a 3 am listening to the dam owls hooting away at each other.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Bread and jam or bread and marge, never both.


We had bread and dripping for Saturday lunch sometimes. Strange, I could gag thinking about it but recall enjoying it as a 10 year old.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooooe folks. warmer but wetter today and no I'm not talking about dragon's Y fronts
> 
> I was awake a 3 am listening to the dam owls hooting away at each other.


We have next doors bloody cockerel from 0500 every morning.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well tea was good and two portions in the freezer.
> 
> Tonight has turned a little sad. A good friend has been planning a move to France for next August. Things have changed a bit and they've gone. I shall miss the company on rides.
> 
> On the plus side they've gone to the Pyrenees.........I feel a trip coming my way next summer.


Serious question.....why have they chosen that area??
It must be beautiful but.....it must be freezing 4 months of the year.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2019)

GM said:


> Well you can't beat a good panto for a good laugh with a bit of adult innuendo thrown in, a great evening.....The only downside was seeing all the rough sleepers getting ready for the night in the Stratford Shopping centre on he way back to the station, a sad sight indeed.


We were in Manchester a few months ago and did lots of walking. Amazing, the sheer number of homeless people. Some were obviously on that newish drug as they were like zombies. Tragic indeed.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We had bread and dripping for Saturday lunch sometimes. Strange, I could gag thinking about it but recall enjoying it as a 10 year old.




Mr WD used to have that as well. Good old beef dripping. Barf time.


----------



## Mart44 (3 Dec 2019)

Good morning - No frost here this morning. It's supermarket shopping day today and it's bound to be busier than usual because of Christmas shoppers. We will be part of the throng too, so I can't really grumble about it.

Got to get extra food in for the family who will be staying with us for a number of days. I'm going to ask them to contribute a bit of time and money into the organising of things this year.

Probably more helping our neighbours set up their new computer this afternoon.

Have the best possible day.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD used to have that as well. Good old beef dripping. Barf time.


A good few years ago we were in Cornwall. We had already had lunch but as we parked up near a chippy we could smell it......CHIPS COOKED IN DRIPPING.....my mouth waters now


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2019)

Not a lot on today. Mrs D is out so I will chill.
I have had 3 days without back pain. After 6 weeks** I am determined not to rush things but I do feel a ride coming on, if only a 10 miler. There is a nice circular route that I have done countless times but still enjoy.
**my last ride was in 25° and sunshine. I will have to dig out some winter cycling gear.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A good few years ago we were in Cornwall. We had already had lunch but as we parked up near a chippy we could smell it......CHIPS COOKED IN DRIPPING.....my mouth waters now




Oh yes there was 1 chip shop left in Brum that used proper dripping to make their chips. It was very popular. I dare say it's not there anymore.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh yes there was 1 chip shop left in Brum that used proper dripping to make their chips. It was very popular. I dare say it's not there anymore.


There was one near Wakefield when I worked there late 90s.
Did it become illegal or just too messy? I must google it.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh yes there was 1 chip shop left in Brum that used proper dripping to make their chips. It was very popular. I dare say it's not there anymore.


Just googled it. There are still chippies using it.
There is a town called Aldeburgh in Suffolk that has two of them and ONE IS NEXT DOOR TO A REAL ALE PUB..... @Dirk, when are you moving there


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just googled it. There are still chippies using it.
> There is a town called Aldeburgh in Suffolk that has two of them and ONE IS NEXT DOOR TO A REAL ALE PUB..... @Dirk, when are you moving there




Well I never.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2019)

Birmingham

 Wakefield


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


>


Owdo


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just googled it. There are still chippies using it.
> There is a town called Aldeburgh in Suffolk that has two of them and ONE IS NEXT DOOR TO A REAL ALE PUB..... @Dirk, when are you moving there


I have been to Aldeburgh a few times , the pub allows you to use the garden to eat your fish and chips, as long as you buy a drink. I must say though, the fish is very good, but I was not impressed with the chips. They were a bit soggy. It's a bit pricey as well.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> I have been to Aldeburgh a few times , the pub allows you to use the garden to eat your fish and chips, as long as you buy a drink. I must say though, the fish is very good, but I was not impressed with the chips. They were a bit soggy. It's a bit pricey as well.


I gave up buying chip shop chips years ago. You get served a big 'lump' of chips.
What happened to those nice brown crispy chips we used to get?
Pubs seem to get it right. Our golf club does nice chips.....so why cant chippies get it right.


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I gave up buying chip shop chips years ago. You get served a big 'lump' of chips.
> What happened to those nice brown crispy chips we used to get?
> Pubs seem to get it right. Our golf club does nice chips.....so why cant chippies get it right.


I think a lot of chips shops don't have the fat hot enough, plus your are supposed to blanche the chips in the fat first before the main fry.
Does your club use oven chips? Many pubs and clubs do.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> I think a lot of chips shops don't have the fat hot enough, plus your are supposed to blanche the chips in the fat first before the main fry.
> Does your club use oven chips? Many pubs and clubs do.




Exactly. It's like cooking them twice.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2019)

Maybe you lot can solve my problem. Last night couldn't pay my water bill online.

This mornong tried 1 more time using my phone and bingo I was allowed to make the payment. Does anyone know why it wouldn't work on my tablet? Answers on a postcard.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> I think a lot of chips shops don't have the fat hot enough, plus your are supposed to blanche the chips in the fat first before the main fry.
> Does your club use oven chips? Many pubs and clubs do.


I imagine they are oven type chips. At home we use oven chips in a Tefal Actifry.... they are not like proper deep fried chips but are nice.
We are having them later with Lamb and pickled onions


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I imagine they are oven type chips. At home we use oven chips in a Tefal Actifry.... they are not like proper deep fried chips but are nice.
> We are having them later with Lamb and pickled onions




We use one of those as well.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe you lot can solve my problem. Last night couldn't pay my water bill online.
> 
> This mornong tried 1 more time using my phone and bingo I was allowed to make the payment. Does anyone know why it wouldn't work on my tablet? Answers on a postcard.


Seems strange that you can use your mobile, but not your tablet, it must/maybe down to their system and not your tablet.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2019)

A very late good morning. Had a migraine so took a sumatriptan after breakfast and have been sitting with my eyes closed and it’s now gone thankfully.

Sunny here but the wind has really picked up so don’t fancy a cycle.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just googled it. There are still chippies using it.
> There is a town called Aldeburgh in Suffolk that has two of them and ONE IS NEXT DOOR TO A REAL ALE PUB..... @Dirk, when are you moving there


I'm loading the caravan up at this very moment.....


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> A very late good morning. Had a migraine so took a sumatriptan after breakfast and have been sitting with my eyes closed and it’s now gone thankfully.
> 
> Sunny here but the wind has really picked up so don’t fancy a cycle.


Horrible. I used to get a form off migrain that the Doc called (i think) tunnel vision. Not fierce and gone within hours. I still get mild ones that always seem too affect my guts at the same time.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2019)

Yet another run to the dump. Does not seem to have made much difference to my workshop yet. 
Cold but dry so far unlike yesterday which started ok and then rain started. This made working on my trike rear wheel in the car a bit more difficult. It is a Sram hub which nobody here has experience of so got the club expert in who volunteered to take it apart as there were different opinions. He thought it was cup and cone but I was not so sure. Turns out to be sealed bearings and looking good. While the wheel was off he also volunteered to fit the Marathon Plus tyre I just happened to have handy. I think they feel they have to look after me as I was referred to in the past as the grandfather of the club. Probably few of the current members know the history of the club.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Yet another run to the dump. Does not seem to have made much difference to my workshop yet.
> Cold but dry so far unlike yesterday which started ok and then rain started. This made working on my trike rear wheel in the car a bit more difficult. It is a Sram hub which nobody here has experience of so got the club expert in who volunteered to take it apart as there were different opinions. He thought it was cup and cone but I was not so sure. Turns out to be sealed bearings and looking good. While the wheel was off he also volunteered to fit the Marathon Plus tyre I just happened to have handy. I think they feel they have to look after me as I was referred to in the past as the grandfather of the club. Probably few of the current members know the history of the club.


Hope your guts are better soon.
Not nice if you have to run for a dump


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2019)

Just had a very nice Liver, Bacon & Mash with onion gravy an' peas for a fiver at one of my locals. 
The beer was good as well.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just had a very nice Liver, Bacon & Mash with onion gravy an' peas for a fiver at one of my locals.
> The beer was good as well.
> 
> View attachment 495263


My 'local' which is owned by Holts has just reopened after a big refurb. Its very nice but it aint cheap. eg house wine £15.50 a bottle. Meals, start at around £10.00. Bare in mind its a pub on an estate I think its expensive.


----------



## GM (3 Dec 2019)

Afternoon all. Just had our local conservative chap knocking at the door, he was politely told to go forth!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2019)

Little bimble done. Just 23 miles. Plenty for me when it’s chilly and the roads are mucky. Enjoying a cuppa now.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2019)

Just got home from a very good 67 miles at 15.3avg. We managed to devise a route which took in new lanes (surprisingly) and other regular ones in the opposite direction. Worked well and found the café.


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2019)

One for Dirk! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question.....why have they chosen that area??
> It must be beautiful but.....it must be freezing 4 months of the year.



The nearest town is Arreau to give you the general area. My friends are a young couple, early 40s, and this is a lifestyle choice. Disillusioned with the UK and Brexit they feel France offers a better life. This area primarily because it is quiet and beautiful. They need an income so have established a rental property with five twin rooms; it's aimed at cyclists, skiers and walkers. Locally there is very little infrastructure for people doing these activities - especially cyclists. My friends are big skiers and cyclists.

I've been there walking and will probably go cycling next summer. There is superb low level riding and TDF climbs within easy reach, for example Col d'Aspin and Tourmalet.

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The nearest town is Arreau to give you the general area. My friends are a young couple, early 40s, and this is a lifestyle choice. Disillusioned with the UK and Brexit they feel France offers a better life. This area primarily because it is quiet and beautiful. They need an income so have established a rental property with five twin rooms; it's aimed at cyclists, skiers and walkers. Locally there is very little infrastructure for people doing these activities - especially cyclists. My friends are big skiers and cyclists.
> 
> I've been there walking and will probably go cycling next summer. There is superb low level riding and TDF climbs within easy reach, for example Col d'Aspin and Tourmalet.
> 
> Makes sense to me.


Sounds lovely. When its convenient could you pm me the details?


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2019)

I know a guy...nice enough, but not the brightest. He too was disillusioned with Brexit, so he decided to move to Canada. I asked what the logic of that was, seeing as Canada is not in the EU and has no realistic prospect of ever joining. 

I never got a sensible answer to that, and off he went. Alas, hes been made redundant so hes coming back - couldn't have been that bad here after all, eh?

It's like my ex's family. She was Greek and a lot of her family settled here. A fair few moved back to the old country, but the moment they needed expensive Hospital treatment they were back here right sharpish to get it on the NHS. A few went to Cyprus, and then nipped back here to avoid military service. I deduced from this that despite the slagging they gave the UK they were quick to seek its help when things went breasts skywards - "I love this country, but not enough to use its hospitals or do my national service in it." Indeed.

PS, that's not a political diatribe, but a comment on peoples sometimes unusual responses to such matters. Some of them think they're being clever, but circumstances sometimes conspire to prove they weren't.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> One for Dirk! 😄



LOL - he's the spit image of a woman I used to work with!
Thought you found me out for a moment.


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Crikey......you go to bed early!


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa

Sweet Dream!!


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Crikey......you go to bed early!


Old age isn't creeping up on him, it's in an F1 car.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Old age isn't creeping up on him, it's in an F1 car.


I rarely go to bed before 11pm. Most nights it's nearer midnight.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I rarely go to bed before 11pm. Most nights it's nearer midnight.


That early!


----------



## Gunk (3 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I rarely go to bed before 11pm. Most nights it's nearer midnight.



You’re a rebel!


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2019)

Gunk said:


> You’re a rebel!


Always was.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I rarely go to bed before 11pm. Most nights it's nearer midnight.



I wish. I'm usually falling asleep by 10.00 though strangely not tonight. I'm often awake at 3-4.00 after 5-6 hours sleep.

I would LOVE to be awake later and sleep till 6-7.00am. Just can't do it. I wake up and start thinking about whatever is bothering me.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I wish. I'm usually falling asleep by 10.00 though strangely not tonight. I'm often awake at 3-4.00 after 5-6 hours sleep.
> 
> I would LOVE to be awake later and sleep till 6-7.00am. Just can't do it. I wake up and start thinking about whatever is bothering me.


I rarely wake up before 7am.


----------



## screenman (3 Dec 2019)

10.30ish for me but the day starts again at 5am.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I rarely wake up before 7am.


Lucky bugger!!! 

I don't mind so much in spring and summer. Winter it's cold and dark. Shudder.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I wish. I'm usually falling asleep by 10.00 though strangely not tonight. I'm often awake at 3-4.00 after 5-6 hours sleep.
> 
> I would LOVE to be awake later and sleep till 6-7.00am. Just can't do it. I wake up and start thinking about whatever is bothering me.




Same here. I often fall asleep around 9.30. Snooze for half an hour or so, go to bed at 11 pm then I'm awake again a 3 or 4 am.  then I just lie in bed hoping I will go to sleep again.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I wish. I'm usually falling asleep by 10.00 though strangely not tonight. I'm often awake at 3-4.00* after 5-6 hours sleep.*
> 
> I would LOVE to be awake later and sleep till 6-7.00am. Just can't do it. I wake up and start thinking about whatever is bothering me.


Lucky bugger.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Lucky bugger.


Yeah I know. That's the problem. 6 hours is good, I just get it at the wrong time!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here. I often fall asleep around 9.30. Snooze for half an hour or so, go to bed at 11 pm then I'm awake again a 3 or 4 am.  then I just lie in bed hoping I will go to sleep again.



Mrs P's standing response is " You enjoyed that programme then?"  Geez I get fed up with that.

I've stopped watching TV in the evening. Invariably I fall asleep. I think the truth is it bores me so I doze off. Sadly Mrs P will always find something to watch - a thing about wolves right now.

I've taken up online Scrabble again. I sit in the backroom to get away from the TV.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yeah I know. That's the problem. 6 hours is good, I just get it at the wrong time!


You're geting, in one go, what I get a week.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're geting, in one go, what I get a week.



Our next door neighbour has this problem to an extent. She does get some naps during the day but I often hear her around at night.

Fortunately she doesn't know the noise travels.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Lucky bugger!!!
> 
> I don't mind so much in spring and summer. Winter it's cold and dark. Shudder.


I might wake up at 7 - 7.30am, but I rarely get out of bed before 9am.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I might wake up at 7 - 7.30am, but I rarely get out of bed before 9am.


Slow mover then?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I might wake up at 7 - 7.30am, but I rarely get out of bed before 9am.



I often depart to the spare room. Mrs P will do the same if she can't sleep - not both at the same time!! That wouldn't work.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P's standing response is " You enjoyed that programme then?"  Geez I get fed up with that.
> 
> I've stopped watching TV in the evening. Invariably I fall asleep. I think the truth is it bores me so I doze off. Sadly Mrs P will always find something to watch - a thing about wolves right now.
> 
> I've taken up online Scrabble again. I sit in the backroom to get away from the TV.



I usually watch something boring. After a while all I can hear is blah blah blah. I think it is monotone talking that sends me to sleep.


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2019)

In bed by eleven most nights, awake anytime between four and six am, up between seven and half past most morning's, often earlier in the summer, if I manage to seriously knacker myself I might sleep a bit later.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Slow mover then?


Even slower when I'm in the caravan...


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Even slower when I'm in the caravan...


Would a pint outside be safe then?


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would a pint outside be safe then?


Not before midday.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Not before midday.


You're hunter-Gatherer skills kick in at midday.


----------



## Gunk (3 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're hunter-Gatherer skills kick in at midday.



Good job The Apostrophe Protection Society have called it a day!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2019)

Morning.


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Dec 2019)

Mornin' all.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2019)

Morning. Gosh I'm late this morning 

We have rain due by around 9am so I better get out for a wander at first light. Going to be windy again later to go with the rain.....joy!


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

Muttley already walked. Cold and frosty with a bit of fog here in Poshshire.


----------



## gavroche (4 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Muttley already walked. Cold and frosty with a bit of fog here in Poshshire.


Morning. Does Muttley ever get a lie in?


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Dec 2019)

As darkness begins to retreat, a clear day with only the merest touch of frost begins to emerge.
Wheels rolling by 9:00 methinks


----------



## Paulus (4 Dec 2019)

Morning all fellow wheezers, a cold frosty start to the day here. Meeting my mate and his dog for a long walk across the fields with a coffee stop on the way. After that, I shall be out on the bike getting some miles in, to get some of MrsP's favourite tea from Morrisons in Borehamwood, as it is on offer there and not available elsewhere. Another excuse for a bike ride also.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2019)

Morning. I have been browsing the net. Seems like a meh day today


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2019)

good morning folks.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2019)

Hello my people.  Light grey sky, still and 4C. That'll do. Mrs P said "What a strange kind of light." Not sure what she's been looking at 

A favourite ride today - the one which meets at the top of my road. Out to the Ribble Valley via a few hills. A great cafe,The Potters Barn, in Ribchester and home.

Fabulous cakes. If you're ever in the area go. 🍰🥧🍵


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2019)

Got to cut the lawns today.
Was going to do it earlier this week, but I'd forgotten that my lawnmower had run out of petrol. Bought some yesterday, so we're good to go.


----------



## Mart44 (4 Dec 2019)

Good morning - A bit cold and foggy for cycling but that's what I'll be doing shortly. I have to get to my friend's house and then we'll be driving to the starting point for this morning's U3A walk. That will be about 3 -4 miles done at a leisurely pace. Then back to his place and a cycle ride home.

All that has to be done this afternoon is a ride along to the doctor's to pick up the prescriptions.

Have the best possible day.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2019)

Morning all. Another cold, frosty but sunny day.
Another good 9 hour kip enjoyed (am I allowed to say that ?).
As reported, yesterday I had my first short walk for over 6 weeks. Back was a bit sore later but worth it to feel my legs moving again. Will try another walk when it warms up.
Mrs D is off to the golf club with various family and friends........they are going for Christmas lunch.
My logic differs from hers.......
Mrs D. "I am having 3 courses"
Me "no way, they are so generous, you will
never eat 3 courses"
Mrs D "I will ask for small portions"
Me "why not just have 2 courses and save
some money"


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Another cold, frosty but sunny day.
> Another good 9 hour kip enjoyed (am I allowed to say that ?).
> As reported, yesterday I had my first short walk for over 6 weeks. Back was a bit sore later but worth it to feel my legs moving again. Will try another walk when it warms up.
> Mrs D is off to the golf club with various family and friends........they are going for Christmas lunch.
> ...


Eat from someone else's plate, save even more.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2019)

+  +  =


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Another cold, frosty but sunny day.
> Another good 9 hour kip enjoyed (am I allowed to say that ?).
> As reported, yesterday I had my first short walk for over 6 weeks. Back was a bit sore later but worth it to feel my legs moving again. Will try another walk when it warms up.
> Mrs D is off to the golf club with various family and friends........they are going for Christmas lunch.
> ...


That reminds of of going for a carvery with mother in law some year ago.
She liked to go to them because she only ate small portions and could choose exactly what she wanted.
She paid the full price and then came back with less on her plate than we had on our 'kids size' carvery at half the price.
I pointed this out to her and she admitted that she had never thought about it.
Must have wasted a fortune over the years.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> +  +  =


T'ain't that cold!


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2019)

Wet and windy. Car booked into the local garage today and they open at 0730 so an early start to get it down and then a climb home at 0745 in the dark. They probably won't even look at it until about 1700.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> T'ain't that cold!


Well I think it is <stamps foot> so there


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Wet and windy. Car booked into the local garage today and they open at 0730 so an early start to get it down and then a climb home at 0745 in the dark. They probably won't even look at it until about 1700.


Sunny, 7° and clear blue skies here - and not a breath of wind.
Off for a long walk round to the village to pick up some shopping now.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2019)

Christmas card done and presents bought
Christmas is now fully wrapped done and dusted
thanks to the internet and my Epson printer


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2019)

Doggie walk done along Velator Pill.
Gorgeous out there this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2019)

I have bought cards but haven't yet written them out. That is a job I have to do this week.

And I need wrapping paper as well.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2019)

Don’t want to start a new thread but I am a bit puzzled by something on my I phone. When I try to look at Twitter there is a large message at the bottom of the screen saying “ Some updates you should know about” and goes on about changes to terms etc. Press ok to look at these. The screen is also locked so if I really want to look at Twitter it is very tempting to just press this. No way am I pressing anything so Twitter will get removed if this continues. An old Amazon Fire does not have this message. Anyone else got this?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Don’t want to start a new thread but I am a bit puzzled by something on my I phone. When I try to look at Twitter there is a large message at the bottom of the screen saying “ Some updates you should know about” and goes on about changes to terms etc. Press ok to look at these. The screen is also locked so if I really want to look at Twitter it is very tempting to just press this. No way am I pressing anything so Twitter will get removed if this continues. An old Amazon Fire does not have this message. Anyone else got this?



I don't do Twitter so I have no idea.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have bought cards but haven't yet written them out. That is a job I have to do this week.
> 
> And I need wrapping paper as well.


Cards are supposed to be 'old hat' as people use email type cards.
Personally I like to see/feel a real card. We dont do many, just a few neighbours and some distant friends and relatives.
As previously hinted, I was dragged brought up in a family that didn't celebrate christmas so its not a big deal to me.
But you can send me one if you really really want


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Dec 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Don’t want to start a new thread but I am a bit puzzled by something on my I phone. When I try to look at Twitter there is a large message at the bottom of the screen saying “ Some updates you should know about” and goes on about changes to terms etc. Press ok to look at these. The screen is also locked so if I really want to look at Twitter it is very tempting to just press this. No way am I pressing anything so Twitter will get removed if this continues. An old Amazon Fire does not have this message. Anyone else got this?


Twitter has changed their ToS and Privacy Policy. Got an email last night. Checked up by visiting their site, rather than following the link. All appears to be legit. However, wouldn't have a clue about the aye-phone, as we like to call it up here.

I'm sure that must have helped loads 🤔


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Dec 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Don’t want to start a new thread but I am a bit puzzled by something on my I phone. When I try to look at Twitter there is a large message at the bottom of the screen saying “ Some updates you should know about” and goes on about changes to terms etc. Press ok to look at these. The screen is also locked so if I really want to look at Twitter it is very tempting to just press this. No way am I pressing anything so Twitter will get removed if this continues. An old Amazon Fire does not have this message. Anyone else got this?


Not a twitter user, but, it sounds like a change to terms and conditions etc. They won’t let you continue until you at least pretend to have read and accepted the changes.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cards are supposed to be 'old hat' as people use email type cards.
> Personally I like to see/feel a real card. We dont do many, just a few neighbours and some distant friends and relatives.
> As previously hinted, I was dragged brought up in a family that didn't celebrate christmas so its not a big deal to me.
> But you can send me one if tou really really want


I have only a few people that I send cards to nowadays . If you really really want one I will send you one.


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2019)

We just had our first Christmas card this morning.
Mrs D 'does' Christmas more than I do. 
I don't 'do' it at all.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Don’t want to start a new thread but I am a bit puzzled by something on my I phone. When I try to look at Twitter there is a large message at the bottom of the screen saying “ Some updates you should know about” and goes on about changes to terms etc. Press ok to look at these. The screen is also locked so if I really want to look at Twitter it is very tempting to just press this. No way am I pressing anything so Twitter will get removed if this continues. An old Amazon Fire does not have this message. Anyone else got this?


I had an email this morning from twitts


> *Some updates you should know about*​ We’re always working to ensure that you know – and have meaningful control over – what data we collect, how it’s used, and when it is shared. As our services and the regulations around data protection evolve, we will revise and refine our Terms of Service and Privacy Policy to give you the information you need to make informed decisions about the data you share with us.​ We’re updating our Terms of Service and Privacy Policy, effective 1st January, 2020. We encourage you to read both documents in full. If you have any questions, please contact us as described in our Privacy Policy. Continued use of Twitter on or after the date will represent acceptance of these updates. You can always deactivate your account by following these instructions.​ Thank you for continuing to use Twitter.​ – Twitter​


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have only a few people that I send cards to nowadays . If you really really want one I will send you one.


The trouble is you need a bloody mortgage for the stamps........


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2019)

Lawns cut. 
That should last until January.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2019)

So the twit message seems to be genuine but just looks dodgy. I have got no emails from them. Fortunately I am not addicted so it may yet get the heave. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> We just had our first Christmas card this morning.
> Mrs D 'does' Christmas more than I do.
> I don't 'do' it at all.


If you dont 'do' it at all then your Mrs D will almost certainly do it more than you.
Think I have said.....we are not big into it so dont have tree or decorations. Daughter, SiL and 3 grandkids love it and talk us into going there each year. We try to get them here but they want the full on atmosphere.
We turned it down this year but they kept on at us till last week we agreed.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> The trouble is you need a bloody mortgage for the stamps........


If Welshie sends me an e card I will be more than content


----------



## GM (4 Dec 2019)

g'day. A busy morning, did a little repair job for a mate's kitchen, did the shopping, walked the dog and washed the car. Next a trip to Costco getting new tyres for the car. Then hopefully a ride out this evening with the lovely people in the Brompton Club, phew!


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If you dont 'do' it at all then your Mrs D will almost certainly do it more than you.
> Think I have said.....we are not big into it so dont have tree or decorations. Daughter, SiL and 3 grandkids love it and talk us into going there each year. We try to get them here but they want the full on atmosphere.
> We turned it down this year but they kept on at us till last week we agreed.


We have virtually no decorations up - just a miniature tree and a small string of lights in the living room.
We go away every year, in the caravan, for a week over Christmas. This year we are going to Boscastle in Cornwall.
Traditional Christmas dinner of Egg & Chips will, of course, be consumed in the van.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If Welshie sends me an e card I will be more than content


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2019)

Good ride today. 48 miles, 3800 feet including the notorious Birdy Brow (a top 100 climb), 13.6avg. Thought I'd PBd but turned to be 32 seconds off 😭


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Lawns cut.
> That should last until January.



I am pleased that Mrs @BoldonLad does not follow this group! She would be using you as an example of what I should be doing, instead of sitting here and “playing” on the internet!


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> We have virtually no decorations up - just a miniature tree and a small string of lights in the living room.
> We go away every year, in the caravan, for a week over Christmas. This year we are going to Boscastle in Cornwall.
> Traditional Christmas dinner of Egg & Chips will, of course, be consumed in the van.


My kind of Christmas, but, SWMBO disagrees.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good ride today. 48 miles, 3800 feet including the notorious Birdy Brow (a top 100 climb), 13.6avg. Thought I'd PBd but turned to be 32 seconds off 😭


I thought of going out.........but that's as far as I got


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2019)

I see Bob Willis Ex England cricket captain has died at the age of 70.


----------



## Mart44 (4 Dec 2019)

We send Christmas cards. About 50 of them. Mrs Mart44 makes all of them by hand (decoupage and other crafty effects). She likes doing that sort of thing.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2019)

Mart44 said:


> We send Christmas cards. About 50 of them. Mrs Mart44 makes all of them by hand (decoupage and other crafty effects). She likes doing that sort of thing.


Chapeau to Mrs Mart those would be wonderful to receive.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2019)

Mrs P went to the U3A Christmas quiz. Her team won by three points. 👏

Further discussion revealed there was one bonus point for each person in the team wearing a Christmas sweater.........

.........three members of Mrs P's team had sweaters. 😂 I feel this removes a little of the glory!!!


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P went to the U3A Christmas quiz. Her team won by three points. 👏
> 
> Further discussion revealed there was one bonus point for each person in the team wearing a Christmas sweater.........
> 
> .........three members of Mrs P's team had sweaters. 😂 I feel this removes a little of the glory!!!


A win by any fair means, remains a win.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2019)

I see Drago's favourite, Dr Alice is on BBC4 now.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> We just had our first Christmas card this morning.
> Mrs D 'does' Christmas more than I do.
> I don't 'do' it at all.



We were down the club as we usually are on a Wednesday, my Good Lady came home with a handbag full of Xmas cards, it definitely feels like Xmas now, I've had to break out the drawing pins, brought from Woolies many years ago, and the string, we now have our first string of cards pinned to the wall.


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I see Drago's favourite, Dr Alice is on BBC4 now.


She can scrape her trowel over my fossilised bones any time she likes.


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2019)

Night all.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night all.


Night MaryEllen


----------



## Gunk (4 Dec 2019)

Come on boys stop chatting and get some sleep, you’ll need some energy for all that excitement tomorrow


----------



## screenman (5 Dec 2019)

Morning all, swim and gym this morning for me, have fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2019)

Don't know about swim and gym.......maybe wind surfing might be better up here today!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2019)

Hello everyone. I've been awake for an hour but crept around very quietly so I didn't wake you all.

No idea about the weather. I'll let you know later.


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

Muttley already walked. Cold and frosty here in Poshshire, but not quite as cold as yesterday methinks.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2019)

Morning folks. It is really really dark here and a tad Brrr.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Dec 2019)

*Very *red sky this morning.

That can't be good.


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2019)

Morning all.
Eight hours sleep of the innocent. 
Off up country for a long weekend on Friday, visiting friends and relatives. Got a few things to sort out today before we go.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2019)

I looked out of my window. Drago's Y-front day - damp, grey and rather unpleasant.

Practice nurse at 10.45 to get Vietnam/Cambodia shots. Then it's household admin and doss around for the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2019)

Now it is lighter outside, I can see that it is blustery and a little meh, well more than a little meh actually.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks, gey damp and foggy here, no ride for me this morning, this afternoon we're down the pub, having Xmas dinner with our fellow wrinklies from the Unicorn club. I've been having strange computer sound issues this morning, my desktop will play music from the music player and connect to the bluetooth speaker but it won't play the internet radio stream and won't connect the internet stream to the speaker, my phone will connect everything and my tablet will connect everything but shuts it all down when the screen goes off, most strange.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2019)

Got fed up waiting on the daylight so set out in the dark for my walk. Put the head torch on when I reached the trail. It’s actually rather pleasant wandering along in your own little pool of light with just the sound of your footsteps and the river just a few feet away.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2019)

This was sunrise from our next door neighbour's bedroom. I really should have opened my curtains!


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> This was sunrise from our next door neighbour's bedroom. I really should have opened my curtains!
> 
> View attachment 495460


How could you open your curtains when you were in your neighbours bedroom?

Why you were there is another question.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, gey damp and foggy here, no ride for me this morning, this afternoon we're down the pub, having Xmas dinner with our fellow wrinklies from the Unicorn club. I've been having strange computer sound issues this morning, my desktop will play music from the music player and connect to the bluetooth speaker but it won't play the internet radio stream and won't connect the internet stream to the speaker, my phone will connect everything and my tablet will connect everything but shuts it all down when the screen goes off, most strange.


You lost me 7th line with the word bluetooth


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Got fed up waiting on the daylight so set out in the dark for my walk. Put the head torch on when I reached the trail. It’s actually rather pleasant wandering along in your own little pool of light with just the sound of your footsteps and the river just a few feet away.


If its not a daft question......is it safe for a single woman, walking in the dark?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> This was sunrise from our next door neighbour's bedroom. I really should have opened my curtains!
> 
> View attachment 495460



I was about to ask why you were in your neighbours bedroom as well.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> This was sunrise from our next door neighbour's bedroom. I really should have opened my curtains!
> 
> View attachment 495460


Beautiful.
We had a friend (passed away sadly) who used to say something to the effect of "god sure knows how to paint a nice canvas".


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If its not a daft question......is it safe for a single woman, walking in the dark?


Can’t say it’s ever bothered me, and touch wood, never heard of anyone ever having any problems. Met another lady I sometimes see so she had been round too.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> How could you open your curtains when you were in your neighbours bedroom?
> 
> Why you were there is another question.


And did her husband know


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You lost me 7th line with the word bluetooth


Invented for the Swedish military by Ericsson, for aiming & tracking the missile when fired from the Viggen/Drakken. They then started making mobile phones with it in.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Can’t say it’s ever bothered me, and touch wood, never heard of anyone ever having any problems. Met another lady I sometimes see so she had been round too.


Well done you (and the other lady)


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Invented for the Swedish military by Ericsson, for aiming & tracking the missile when fired from the Viggen/Drakken. They then started making mobile phones with it in.


No wonder my head hurts when using a mobile phone.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2019)

I could have claimed that was MY picture but no I was honest. In full knowledge there would be questions and insinuations. 

My neighbour posted it on the village FB group........😛


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Invented for the Swedish military by Ericsson, for aiming & tracking the missile when fired from the Viggen/Drakken. They then started making mobile phones with it in.


Named after Danish king Harald Bluetooth.
The logo is a combination of the Norse runes for H & B.
Eee........it's a blimmin' education on 'ere innit?


----------



## Mart44 (5 Dec 2019)

Good morning - A few Christmas cards Mrs Mart44 has made.







A cold and frosty start. We'll be going into town to buy in some goodies for Christmas and get a new battery for my watch that said it was 12:20 all day long yesterday ..and this morning.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I could have claimed that was MY picture but no I was honest. In full knowledge there would be questions and* insinuations*.
> 
> My neighbour posted it on the village FB group........😛



Yes, but, the insinuations have increased your "street cred". You could even consider being a Politician


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If its not a daft question......is it safe for a single woman, walking in the dark?


Interesting you ask this Dave. I have a good friend who walks her dog in the dark morning and evening at this time of year. She says it's OK but I don't like it, worries me, not that she has a choice with a job and everything. There's very little light in the local park.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, but, the insinuations have increased your "street cred". You could even consider being a Politician


Or royalty........................


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - A few Christmas cards Mrs Mart44 has made.
> 
> View attachment 495463
> 
> ...


Those are great. I'm very impressed


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - A few Christmas cards Mrs Mart44 has made.
> 
> View attachment 495463
> 
> ...




They look lovely


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I could have claimed that was MY picture but no I was honest. In full knowledge there would be questions and insinuations.
> 
> My neighbour posted it on the village FB group........😛


You only said where it was taken from, not who by!


----------



## numbnuts (5 Dec 2019)

Morning......I'm late again


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning......I'm late again


You could have said you're not long in, having been out.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Or royalty........................


Nah......the neighbour isnt young enough


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning......I'm late again


You are quite early really......

For tomorrow


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - A few Christmas cards Mrs Mart44 has made.
> 
> View attachment 495463
> 
> ...


Very nice. Mrs D's sister is tallented like Mrs Mart obviously is. If I tried that it would look like a 3 year old had been let loose on it.


----------



## Paulus (5 Dec 2019)

Morning all, the dog has been walked and breakfast has been eaten. Today, 4 of us are off to the Pigs Ear real ale festival. This is in darkest Hackney. Wish us luck.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, gey damp and foggy here, no ride for me this morning, this afternoon we're down the pub, having Xmas dinner with our fellow wrinklies from the Unicorn club. I've been having strange computer sound issues this morning, my desktop will play music from the music player and connect to the bluetooth speaker but it won't play the internet radio stream and won't connect the internet stream to the speaker, my phone will connect everything and my tablet will connect everything but shuts it all down when the screen goes off, most strange.


Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, the dog has been walked and breakfast has been eaten. Today, 4 of us are off to the Pigs Ear real ale festival. This is in darkest Hackney. Wish us luck.
> View attachment 495470



Full report required..


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, the dog has been walked and breakfast has been eaten. Today, 4 of us are off to the Pigs Ear real ale festival. This is in darkest Hackney. Wish us luck.
> View attachment 495470


How will you be Crawling getting home afterwards ?


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2019)

We're down the pub


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> We're down the pub
> 
> 
> View attachment 495477
> ...


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2019)

You're confusing me with Dirk.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nah......the neighbour isnt young enough



This is true though she is a lot younger than me!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2019)

Good grief you pop down to the GP for a few shots before going to Vietnam - hepatitis A was planned. I've ended up with an armful of stuff pneumonia, MMR (I'm 65 not 6.5) and a prescription for Cholera. If I wanted I could have had rabies, typhoid and Japanese encephalitis - I declined those on the basis you have to go to hospital with them anyway!


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2019)




----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> You're confusing me with Dirk.


Impossible........I've got a beard!


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2019)

My fridge freezer is knacked. Luckily I realised it now. if I had not looked in it until tomorrow everything would have been ruined. Managed to cram everything Into my box freezer bar some fruit that I froze some time ago.

Can't complain. My fridge freezer is 20 plus years old.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2019)

Our coach has broken down, we're waiting for a replacement.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Our coach has broken down, we're waiting for a replacement.




Oh no. Bad news


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh no. Bad news



We've now changed coaches and are on our way home.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My fridge freezer is knacked. Luckily I realised it now. if I had not looked in it until tomorrow everything would have been ruined. Managed to cram everything Into my box freezer bar some fruit that I froze some time ago.
> 
> Can't complain. My fridge freezer is 20 plus years old.


Open the door as little as possible. The other piece of advice, it's a bit late now, but leave summat in the freezer to help keep the fridge cool.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Open the door as little as possible. The other piece of advice, it's a bit late now, but leave summat in the freezer to help keep the fridge cool.




I think the poor thing is beyond all help now.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I think the poor thing is beyond all help now.


It was more to keep the fridge compartment cool, whilst the replacement arrived.


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2019)

Bacon. Nice.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> We've now changed coaches and are on our way home.



That was an excellent afternoon, a coach load of wrinkies, about forty of us, descending on The Checkers pub in Ullesthorpe for Xmas dinner, a few ales and entertainment. The coach breaking down turned it into a bit of an adventure.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2019)

I have just bought a new fridge. Not a fridge freezer this time just a fridge. 

Should be here on 12th. Hoorah


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2019)

Early night tonight - off up the M5 tomorrow morning.
Night all.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Early night tonight - off up the M5 tomorrow morning.
> Night all.


Enjoy the Birthday Fish Friday MaryEllen


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2019)

Good morning. It's been wet and windy. Sky is now still and clear.

Today is a walking day. Aunty says it will be wet and windy again by 10.00. We plan to set off at 10.00! 😭

I've had coffee. I shall now wrap myself in a throw and attempt dozing on the sofa.


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

Wetter than an otters pocket out there.


----------



## Dirk (6 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Enjoy the Birthday Fish Friday MaryEllen


Whose birthday? 

Morning all.


----------



## Paulus (6 Dec 2019)

Good morning all, we got back from the Ale festival without mishap, bus, train and one more bus. Public transport does work, in London at least. 
A fine selection of ales to choose from , with home made pies, pasties and large scotch eggs to eat , with veggie and vegan food also available. The venue is the round chaple, Hackney. This is a fine building which also hosts concerts.


----------



## Paulus (6 Dec 2019)

Today will be spent waiting in for various deliveries that MrsP has ordered. So as it is also raining it will be a domestics day.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2019)

Good morning. Its wetter and windier than Drago's Y fronts here.


----------



## Dirk (6 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, we got back from the Ale festival without mishap, bus, train and one more bus. Public transport does work, in London at least.
> A fine selection of ales to choose from , with home made pies, pasties and large scotch eggs to eat , with veggie and vegan food also available. The venue is the round chaple, Hackney. This is a fine building which also hosts concerts.
> View attachment 495577
> 
> ...


Looks good. *


*Probably best to crop your screen shot images for privacy purposes.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2019)

Anyone near Bridgewater, Somerset last night, approximately 22:49:18.0 GMT?


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2019)

Morning all, that was a noisy nights weather wet and windy very Dragoish.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone near Bridgewater, Somerset last night, approximately 22:49:18.0 GMT?




Dont tellme, another earthquake


----------



## Mart44 (6 Dec 2019)

Good morning - A wet day and maybe I won't be making the usual Friday afternoon ride over to see my brother. I'll probably go tomorrow instead. Into town this morning for Mrs Mart44's eye test. The first since the cataracts were done. A bit of Christmas shopping as well I expect.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Lee_M (6 Dec 2019)

Morning all. 
Wet and windy in North Wales today.

Pension man coming to visit today, hope he's not here too long, the local has a Friday deal on fajitas which I fancy for lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Its wetter and windier than Drago's Y fronts here.


You seem to have too much intimate k nowledge of Dragos underware


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You seem to have too much intimate k nowledge of Dragos underware




As does everyone else


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2019)

No idea what we are doing today. The plan was to drop Mrs Ds car of at the car wash near town, walk to the travel agents, have some lunch and tootle back home. However, in this rain there is little point in paying for a car wash so its back to the drawing board


----------



## numbnuts (6 Dec 2019)

Morning I'm up to


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> As does everyone else



We usually end up with too much information


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No idea what we are doing today. The plan was to drop Mrs Ds car of at the car wash near town, walk to the travel agents, have some lunch and tootle back home. However, in this rain there is little point in paying for a car wash so its back to the drawing board



I washed my car yesterday, it just needs the interior cleaning now.


----------



## GM (6 Dec 2019)

Morning all. Late starter although getting up at 6.45 to empty the dog and make the teas. Back to bed and only just got up again, me bad!


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2019)

GM said:


> Morning all. Late starter although getting up at 6.45 to empty the dog and make the teas. Back to bed and only just got up again, me bad!


You need to train that dog to empty itself!


----------



## GM (6 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You need to train that dog to empty itself!




 I'm working on it!


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning I'm up to


And at 'em?


----------



## numbnuts (6 Dec 2019)

I walked to the shops and got wet


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I walked to the shops and got wet


Now retrace your steps and get wet again on the way home?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2019)

Drawing board revisited and decision acted on.
Went to a nearby shopping centre....... approx 3 miles away. Aldi, Asda plus some smaller shops visited. 
Called at our local farm shop for some bird food.
While driving we had a rain storm. Torrential. Seen nothing like it for many years. The wipers couldnt cope and slowed to 20 on a 60 zone.
No fish for us today. It will be chicken in wine pie** with chips.
**for the peasants on here the pie will be in a dish with a suet pastry top


----------



## GM (6 Dec 2019)

No fish for us as well, we'll be having a curry


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2019)

The snooze worked!

We decided to keep the walk short. So we clambered up Great Hill in the dry. Then we walked down in to driving rain. Picnic eaten at home.

I've caught up on my Scrabble games. Chicken is in the slow cooker.

Time for a doze.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2019)

Its getting very much like Xmas now, I'm currently putting the decorations up, I put the tree up and now having a  before doing the back of the lounge.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Its getting very much like Xmas now, I'm currently putting the decorations up, I put the tree up and now having a  before doing the back of the lounge.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MUPGxVCIvrI


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2019)

Waiting g for the dog food delivery.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2019)

I had a good doze, well went to bed for an hour. Sleep really.

Heard some sad news today. A casual friend, known off and on for 30+ years, has been diagnosed with Alzheimer's. He's 70 and only recently retired.

What hit home for me is whenever I hear someone has dementia, Alzheimer's etc. it's someone's granny, parent etc. This is for real, someone I know, someone I think of as a young person.

A close friend was recently diagnosed with Mantle Cell lymphoma. Very rare, 75 cases pa in the UK.

These things are starting to hit home in my house. It happens to other people, not friends.

Apologies, needed to say this.


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2019)

Being force fed vat in the William Webb. Help!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I had a good doze, well went to bed for an hour. Sleep really.
> 
> Heard some sad news today. A casual friend, known off and on for 30+ years, has been diagnosed with Alzheimer's. He's 70 and only recently retired.
> 
> ...


Sadly, the older we get the more we are going to hear ot it .
As I play golf......walking down the fairway we often say......"so long as I am on this side of the grass".


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Being force fed vat in the William Webb. Help!


I will try and help.
Just give me a clue what you mean


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will try and help.
> Just give me a clue what you mean


I think he means he's being held against his will, in the William Webb Ellis(Wetherspoons). And someone else is picking up the tab.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> I think he means he's being held against his will, in the William Webb Ellis(Wetherspoons). And someone else is picking up the tab.


And the vat would be ???


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2019)

If I go doolally with age and anyone tries to put me in a home then they better come mov handed and well tooled up.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And the vat would be ???


Large container, usually alcoholic contents. Drinking it dry?


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> And the vat would be ???



Voofka and slumline.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Voofka and slumline.


How big is the vat?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Voofka and slumline.



I think he may already have had a bit too much


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> How big is the vat?



Very.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2019)

Well @screenman I offered to help (unlike anyone else on here).......but you seem to have declined.
Dont blame me if you have a hangover tomorrow.
Dont come running to me if you break your leg


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well @screenman I offered to help (unlike anyone else on here).......but you seem to have declined.
> Dont blame me if you have a hangover tomorrow.
> Dont come running to me if you break your leg


He'll be anaesthetised anyway.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2019)

I'm knackered, shopping done, decorations up, oven cleaned and ironing done.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2019)

I am watching John Wick . Brilliant film.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am watching John Wick . Brilliant film.


You blown away?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You blown away?




Nope


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2019)

I am in bed at a Premier Inn, I am definitely going to buy Hypnoss mattress very soon.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I am in bed at a Premier Inn, I am definitely going to buy Hypnoss mattress very soon.


Roll up the one you'll be sleeping on. Towels go missing every day at those places.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2019)

1st ..... what do I win


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Dec 2019)

Distinctly blowy out there today, so given those conditions, I think the bike(s) can stay indoors. Time to see whether my running rehab will allow a cheeky, injury-free parkrun.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks, Stratford Xmas market today, taking my brother in law and his wife with us, should be fun, using the park and ride, bike ride penciled in for tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2019)

Off to the V&A today.


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2019)

Moring all from sunny Redditch not by the Sea.


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2019)

Morning all, been awake since 6.30. A bit grey outside but no wind. MrsP and myself are out for lunch later in Bushey with a mate I worked with years ago and his wife. We haven't seen them for years so it will be good to see them again


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> 1st ..... what do I win




That makes a change. We should give you a plaque to say for once you were the 1st.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2019)

Coooooeeee. Another meh day today methinks. I have been browsing.


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2019)

Off to a family Chritsmas lunch today in a Bromsgrove pub.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2019)

Morning. I was up at 5am. Had a coffee and a browse and got fed up waiting for daylight so had a head torch walk. Weetabix finished and having another cuppa now.


----------



## gavroche (7 Dec 2019)

Bonjour everybody. Off to the beach in a minute for Molly's run and then as the weather looks ok , a short ride on the bike, the first in 3 weeks!!
This afternoon, we have a one year old birthday party, exciting| Limonade and fruit juice all round|


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2019)

I have risen!
Muttley walked, house tidied, exercises completed. Just sitting g down with a well earned Clooneys and a Quaker Oats breakfast bar, which I've discovered this week are rather pleasant.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2019)

Morning all.
Up late this morning.......I think Mr Numbnuts has given me his habit. Was in bed at 22.30, straight to sleep and woke at 08.50......I even missed Tony Blackburn.
I have a favour to ask everyone......please, pretty pretty please.....STOP TALKING ABOUT BL**DY BIKE RIDES OR RUNNING till my back is better .... it depresses me .
A gray day but no rain. Plenty of sport to watch, so not too bad really.


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2019)

The cafe in the V&A is extremely expensive, £4.65 for small bit of carrot cake, good thing though as it helps me stick to my diet.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2019)

Back from a mainland trip. Dire warnings of ferry cancellations so made a run unbooked for the 1000 from Oban. Plenty space and no effing bus parties who plank themselves on every available seat and look as if they are definitely not enjoying themselves. They are like sheep. If the first one goes and sits in the cafeteria the rest follow and sit there and do not even buy a token cup of something. This is a place where food is served and you expect to sit down to eat but some plank sits there looking defiant and refusing to move to a lounge seat if one can be found. I could go on about the misdeeds of bus parties but there is not enough space.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Back from a mainland trip. Dire warnings of ferry cancellations so made a run unbooked for the 1000 from Oban. Plenty space and no effing bus parties who plank themselves on every available seat and look as if they are definitely not enjoying themselves. They are like sheep. If the first one goes and sits in the cafeteria the rest follow and sit there and do not even buy a token cup of something. This is a place where food is served and you expect to sit down to eat but some plank sits there looking defiant and refusing to move to a lounge seat if one can be found. I could go on about the misdeeds of bus parties but there is not enough space.




People in general these days seem to be so rude, bad mannered.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2019)

I did get up. Woke at 2.00, read till 5.00, slept till 8.00. This isn't really working.

Ironing done, tidied round, bobbed in to Carphone Warehouse to pick up son's new phone - Christmas. Collected son and now we are both sitting around before the footie.

Derby County today. Could give us four wins in a row and potentially go 8th. There's a possibility Rovers could be top six by Christmas. Not that I'm getting excited Come on you Blues!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2019)

Didnt realise yo


PaulSB said:


> I did get up. Woke at 2.00, read till 5.00, slept till 8.00. This isn't really working.
> 
> Ironing done, tidied round, bobbed in to Carphone Warehouse to pick up son's new phone - Christmas. Collected son and now we are both sitting around before the footie.
> 
> Derby County today. Could give us four wins in a row and potentially go 8th. There's a possibility Rovers could be top six by Christmas. Not that I'm getting excited Come on you Blues!


Didnt realise you were a Tranmere Rovers fan


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I am in bed at a Premier Inn, I am definitely going to buy Hypnoss mattress very soon.


In bed with Lenny Henry?


----------



## Lee_M (7 Dec 2019)

Afternoon all.

A bit late as I went out on a social ride with my club.

Abandoned after the first hour as the social definition now appears to be hammer the crap out of it and see who abandons.
Apparently another member abandoned at the coffee stop and called her husband to come and pick her up.

Why do people do this? We have fast rides and long rides posted on our FB page, but people seem to want to come on a social ride and smash it.

Feeling a little annoyed, which wasn't why I went on the ride.

I appreciate people have different levels of fitness - I've not been out much as I've been dealing with the aftermath of my mum passing away, but when I was fit and leading I made sure no one was dropped or left behind. 
It's not hard . Grrrrr


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Didnt realise yo
> 
> Didnt realise you were a Tranmere Rovers fan




Many years since I was last at Preston Park!!


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2019)

Sod it, I've just slapped 20 sheets on Ruiz to win tonight at 2-1 against.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Sod it, I've just slapped 20 sheets on Ruiz to win tonight at 2-1 against.


Go on, give us a clue


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> A bit late as I went out on a social ride with my club.
> 
> ...


Never done club rides and tbh cant see the attraction.
Do my own thing or with a mate.
Dont get me wrong, i'm not knocking it, I just dont get get the concept.


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2019)

Spoons Hammersmith has dragged us in.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> People in general these days seem to be so rude, bad mannered.



Lack of consideration for others is my pet hate  I now have NVQ level 1 in Grumpy old Man Syndrome


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> Lack of consideration for others is my pet hate  I now have NVQ level 1 in Grumpy old Man Syndrome




You can join the club then everyone.here accept myself and Mo are grumpy old men


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You can join the club then everyone.here accept myself and Mo are grumpy old men


Are we grumpy old women?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Are we grumpy old women?


You are just beautiful ladies


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Are we grumpy old women?




Of course not.


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You can join the club then everyone.here accept myself and Mo are grumpy old men
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Not me I am a cheerful chappie


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Go on, give us a clue


Tonigjts big fight, Joshua v Ruiz.


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2019)

I am on a bus.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Tonigjts big fight, Joshua v Ruiz.


Ahh.... a bit slow there sorry.
I used to enjoy boxing, seen some great fights, but refuse to pay £25 to watch one.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2019)

Lee_M said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> A bit late as I went out on a social ride with my club.
> 
> ...



Yep, that's not good. We don't get this happening on the official club rides but it does on some of the "unofficial" rides. Mainly the midweek ones.

There's a group of around 30 who ride Monday, Wednesday, Friday. The core of the group is retired folk like me. We can all ride a good pace - 17+ avg and a consistent 20/21+ - when we want to but we don't often want to really smash it. For example 3 of us did 102 miles in the summer at 19.5 avg but it was simply a good day.

On Fridays we sometimes get the racing snakes turn up. They push to 25+ and we just let them go. We usually get to the café five minutes later!! What was the point?

We have been known to shortcut and arrive first.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I am on a bus.


Is it the correct one though?


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is it the correct one though?



No.


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2019)

I am on a platform waiting for a train, no toilets, whose idea was that.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I am on a platform waiting for a train, no toilets, whose idea was that.


Think of the money you're saving. Some stations charge £1.50 to spend a penny.


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2019)

Tip, do not spend time in Spoons if you are going to get on a bus or train.


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2019)

Train travel is not nice, I thought I would get a seat, seems all the younger people on here need them more than us.


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are just beautiful ladies


Creep


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Creep


OK....I admit it.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> OK....I admit it.


Quieter that way?


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2019)

First party of the Christmas season tonight and the one social event of the year I like to avoid.....but can't.

The Book Group planning party. The ladies meet at 7.30 to agree next year's books. The men are invited to arrive at 9.00.

What always happens is the ladies continue to chat in one room. The men gather in another. With two exceptions, good friends, I meet these men once s year. The conversation will be:

1. "Are you still cycling?"
2. "Do you still go to Rovers?"
3. "Did you get to the PNE game?"

Jeez I wish I could stay home.


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2019)

This made me chuckle...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_YsvVUch-_4


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2019)

Drat. Still, it was only 20 sheets. I was going to bet a ton buts Mrs D was hovering.


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2019)

Morning. It has rained constantly since yesterday lunchtime and to continue most of the day. 

I'm sure this has felt like one of the wettest years for a while. Can we please have a long, dry summer........I don't even care if it's all that warm.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It has rained constantly since yesterday lunchtime and to continue most of the day.
> 
> I'm sure this has felt like one of the wettest years for a while. Can we please have a long, dry summer........I don't even care if it's all that warm.


Unlike what is to come on Thursday, that gets my vote unequivocally! Although I'd like to first add an amendment for warmth as well as dryness. Greedy I know, but if you don't ask ...
Of course in the unlikely event that this comes to pass, we'll doubtless find ourselves in the midst of a drought.


----------



## aferris2 (8 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Unlike what is to come on Thursday, that gets my vote unequivocally! Although I'd like to first add an amendment for warmth as well as dryness. Greedy I know, but if you don't ask ...
> Of course in the unlikely event that this comes to pass, we'll doubtless find ourselves in the midst of a drought.


Correct on all points. We left the UK at the end of August and it's still only spring here in Oz. 40 degrees today so lots of time for warm weather until autumn gets here. And we have a drought too


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2019)

Good day one and all. It's blowing a hooley. The forecast is for 40+ mph winds which I'm happy to believe!! I left my kit out but no way I'm riding today. Forecast for tomorrow has improved overnight, only 20mph winds!! 

Last night's party was better than expected. The highlight being "What's that man's name? Coburn or something?"

Note to self, never go to a party the Saturday before an election.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2019)

I concur with Mo a long, dry and warm summer is required.

Good mornng folks. Been windy, and rainy all night. Ho hum.


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

Been up a while. Muttley walked, house tidied, now relaxing with a cup of Clooney's.


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2019)

I am still in bed.


----------



## gavroche (8 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I am still in bed.


Me too,


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I am still in bed.


Me too.
Heavy day yesterday. 
Christmas get together with family at a Bromsgrove pub - must say the lunch was good.
Spent the evening with friends in Redditch, drinking copious amounts of wine and watching Rammstein concerts in my mates home cinema with surround sound at a high volume. Went to bed at 1.30am. 
Feel a bit groggy this morning.
Getting up in an hour for a walk, then we're being taken for Sunday lunch by our friends.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2019)

I have cleaned my oven. Meant to do it for a few days but kept forgetting to put the cleaner ( spray not an actual cleaner you understand) in the oven at night before going to bed (and that is me going to bed not the cleaner classic)


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have cleaned my oven. Meant to do it for a few days but kept forgetting to put the cleaner ( spray not an actual cleaner you understand) in the oven at night before going to bed (and that is me going to bed not the cleaner classic)



I feel you've spoilt the potential for a lot of fun there!!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2019)

Well the rain has stopped though it's still blowing a hooley. My son, the lad with Down's, is getting a new phone for Christmas. I've just spent a happy two hours doing the setup and updates. All we need now is to pop the sim card in and away he goes.

Have to say I'm impressed with Motorola phones. He has a Moto 3, nearly five years old, and it has been faultless. This in the hands of a young man with SLD who doesn't comprehend the impact of messing in Settings etc!!  That brings challenges for Dad.

We got the Moto G7 Play as it's very similar in functionality.

I'm off to the allotment now.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Drat. Still, it was only 20 sheets. I was going to bet a ton buts Mrs D was hovering.


As I said, I know very little about 'modern' boxers but have to say I fancied Joshua for that one.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It has rained constantly since yesterday lunchtime and to continue most of the day.
> 
> I'm sure this has felt like one of the wettest years for a while. Can we please have a long, dry summer........I don't even care if it's all that warm.


I would like a summer without constant windy days. Hard to recall my last uk ride when 50% of it wasnt against the wind.
We had a summer, maybe 5 years ago?, when every ride was pleasant.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I am still in bed.


So was I but I am up now


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I would like a summer without constant windy days. Hard to recall my last uk ride when 50% of it wasnt against the wind.
> We had a summer, maybe 5 years ago?, when every ride was pleasant.


Yes, have to admit the wind bothers me more than rain. The majority of my rides have a headwind coming home which is demoralising when the legs are getting tired.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2019)

Coffee consumed and now enjoying a fresh orange juice.
No rain here, yet. It is windy though.
Todays news is.......tomorrow we both start a diet. Bad habbits have crept in and we both need to lose a good 7 Lbs. Not being able to cycle has not helped.
Today is another day of watching sport eg highlights of Lpool winning 3 nil


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Coffee consumed and now enjoying a fresh orange juice.
> No rain here, yet. It is windy though.
> Todays news is.......tomorrow we both start a diet. Bad habbits have crept in and we both need to lose a good 7 Lbs. Not being able to cycle has not helped.
> Today is another day of watching sport eg highlights of Lpool winning 3 nil


I’m going to watch the snooker.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, have to admit the wind bothers me more than rain. The majority of my rides have a headwind coming home which is demoralising when the legs are getting tired.


There is a 15/20 miler I do.......straight out and back on (more or less) the same roads. The wind is nearly always against going out and I think "at least its with me going back" -- but it never is, really weird.


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2019)

That's an hours bass practice done while Mrs D is out


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I feel you've spoilt the potential for a lot of fun there!!




I know.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well the rain has stopped though it's still blowing a hooley. My son, the lad with Down's, is getting a new phone for Christmas. I've just spent a happy two hours doing the setup and updates. All we need now is to pop the sim card in and away he goes.
> 
> Have to say I'm *impressed with Motorola phones*. He has a Moto 3, nearly five years old, and it has been faultless. This in the hands of a young man with SLD who doesn't comprehend the impact of messing in Settings etc!!  That brings challenges for Dad.
> 
> ...



Yes, my BiL has had several Motorola Phones over the years. They have impressive Cameras, and the battery life is good, oh... they are good as a Phone too!


----------



## gavroche (8 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Me too.
> Heavy day yesterday.
> Christmas get together with family at a Bromsgrove pub - must say the lunch was good.
> Spent the evening with friends in Redditch, drinking copious amounts of wine and watching Rammstein concerts in my mates home cinema with surround sound at a high volume. Went to bed at 1.30am.
> ...


How the other half live hey?


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have cleaned my oven. Meant to do it for a few days but kept forgetting to put the cleaner ( spray not an actual cleaner you understand) in the oven at night before going to bed (and that is me going to bed not the cleaner classic)


Well if you'd put the cleaner to bed in the oven, they could have cleaned it if they woke up. Give them something to pass the time.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well if you'd put the cleaner to bed in the oven, they could have cleaned it if they woke up. Give them something to pass the time.




I knew I could rely on you classic.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2019)

I had a rare chance of a Sunday ride today, got back about two with 56 miles on. Went to a cafe I haven't used for several years, it used to be a favourite of mine, but then it changed hands went posh and I stopped using it, now it looks like its changed hands again, its still a bit posh but a bit more welcoming. A very windy day made for a slow hard ride, and I came across a couple of places with standing water as well, but it was good to get out, I was getting a bit fed up with the bad weather keeping me in, and life was getting in the way as well. It stayed dry and was an enjoyable mornings cycling.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> I had a rare chance of a Sunday ride today, got back about two with 56 miles on. Went to a cafe I haven't used for several years, it used to be a favourite of mine, but then it changed hands went posh and I stopped using it, now it looks like its changed hands again, its still a bit posh but a bit more welcoming. A very windy day made for a slow hard ride, and I came across a couple of places with standing water as well, but it was good to get out, I was getting a bit fed up with the bad weather keeping me in, and life was getting in the way as well. It stayed dry and was an enjoyable mornings cycling.


Nice one.
I am not into the distances that you, PaulSB and others do. Nor am I into cold, windy weather BUT I am desperate for a ride. 
After a bad start yesterday my back was good later on and has been good today. A good forcast tomorrow.......I really hope I can get one in.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one.
> I am not into the distances that you, PaulSB and others do. Nor am I into cold, windy weather BUT I am desperate for a ride.
> After a bad start yesterday my back was good later on and has been good today. A good forcast tomorrow.......I really hope I can get one in.



Just go for it.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2019)

@Mo1959 .....how are you enjoying the snooker.
I have enjoyed a mix of footy and golf.
Rangers Vs Celtic today. Have you got a favourite ?? I am shouting for Rangers although, sadly, I see a Celtic victory.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one.I am not into the distances that you, PaulSB and others do. Nor am I into cold, windy weather BUT I am desperate for a ride.
> After a bad start yesterday my back was good later on and has been good today. A good forcast tomorrow.......*I really hope I can get one in.*


And manage a bike ride.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2019)

I've had a serious technical hitch this afternoon, we brought a turkey drumstick Friday for todays tea, I've just gone to put it in the oven and found that it won't fit in the the dish, I had to find the biggest dish we'd got and even then it only just fitted in.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> I've had a serious technical hitch this afternoon, we brought a turkey drumstick Friday for todays tea, I've just gone to put it in the oven and found that it won't fit in the the dish, I had to find the biggest dish we'd got and even then it only just fitted in.




Must be a helluva big turkey that that was attached to.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Must be a helluva big turkey that that was attached to.



Thats what I was thinking, a big bird.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 .....how are you enjoying the snooker.
> I have enjoyed a mix of footy and golf.
> Rangers Vs Celtic today. Have you got a favourite ?? I am shouting for Rangers although, sadly, I see a Celtic victory.


Enjoying it, but Stephen McGuire hasn’t found yesterdays form yet. Slowly coming back into it now.


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Thats what I was thinking, big bird.


Oi....that's no way to address Welshie.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Oi....that's no way to address Welshie.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> I had a rare chance of a Sunday ride today, got back about two with 56 miles on. Went to a cafe I haven't used for several years, it used to be a favourite of mine, but then it changed hands went posh and I stopped using it, now it looks like its changed hands again, its still a bit posh but a bit more welcoming. A very windy day made for a slow hard ride, and I came across a couple of places with standing water as well, but it was good to get out, I was getting a bit fed up with the bad weather keeping me in, and life was getting in the way as well. It stayed dry and was an enjoyable mornings cycling.



Good man. It's very windy here and I'm unsure if we will ride tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good man. It's very windy here and I'm unsure if we will ride tomorrow.



It was very windy at times this morning, my average for the ride was down to 13mph, and in places, when it was a side wind, it was getting hold of the front of the bike and moving it around, not what I wanted when I was spinning the fixed up to 30mph on a descent.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> I've had a serious technical hitch this afternoon, we brought a turkey drumstick Friday for todays tea, I've just gone to put it in the oven and found that it won't fit in the the dish, I had to find the biggest dish we'd got and even then it only just fitted in.



I have a serious technical issue here. I'm at my son's putting up a roller blind.

I'm on a break while I contemplate the consequences of cutting too much off the roller. This is a job I hate with a capital H.


----------



## Paulus (8 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoying it, but Stephen McGuire hasn’t found yesterdays form yet. Slowly coming back into it now.


The first couple of frames were awful.


----------



## Lee_M (8 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Never done club rides and tbh cant see the attraction.
> Do my own thing or with a mate.
> Dont get me wrong, i'm not knocking it, I just dont get get the concept.



When it works it's great fun, nice and sociable way of getting exercise and seeing the countryside, punctuated with a nice coffee stop. 

You also get to see new routes, which was a godsend for me when I moved to the area.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2019)

Evening all


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have a serious technical issue here. I'm at my son's putting up a roller blind.
> 
> I'm on a break while I contemplate the consequences of cutting too much off the roller. This is a job I hate with a capital H.


Our last blind was not cut evenly. It stared us in the face every day. 2 months ago we paid an expert to replace it......a good decision


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2019)

I have been insulted and offended.
BBC weather just stated that, tonight, the wind will be from the south east.
Mrs D immediately said that my wind comes from the south east in bed every night .
I am upset


----------



## Paulus (8 Dec 2019)

Good evening all. Going out tonight to a gig to see a band called The Guitar legends. They play a wide range of stuff from Dire Straits to Pink Floyd. I have been told that they are very good.

View: https://youtu.be/cRRIS_lHvJE


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Our last blind was not cut evenly. It stared us in the face every day. 2 months ago we paid an expert to replace it......a good decision



Yep. In our house we have them professionally fitted. Always a good result.

So No.2 son's blind is up, horizontal and working.

I have a LARGE G&T and Mrs P is making tea - well reheating last night's curry.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have been insulted and offended.
> BBC weather just stated that, tonight, the wind will be from the south east.
> Mrs D immediately said that my wind comes from the south east in bed every night .
> I am upset



Not a problem here. Our bed is orientated east west. We rarely get a wind from the north!


----------



## gavroche (8 Dec 2019)

Guy Martin is on at 9pm tonight, channel 4 re-enacting Steve McQueen's Great Escape motorbike jump.


----------



## Gunk (8 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I have a serious technical issue here. I'm at my son's putting up a roller blind.
> 
> I'm on a break while I contemplate the consequences of cutting too much off the roller. This is a job I hate with a capital H.



measure twice, cut once!


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2019)

gavroche said:


> Guy Martin is on at 9pm tonight, channel 4 re-enacting Steve McQueen's Great Escape motorbike jump.


He's doing as much as he can before he goes to prison next month and loses his career.


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2019)

Morning. After 36 hours of rain it finally seems to be dry. Can imagine the roads and trails will be very wet, puddly, muddy, etc though.


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Dec 2019)

Whatever the weather, the novelty and joy of waking up on a Monday morning knowing I don't have to go to work has yet to wear thin


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

Weekday, so up early to clear the bathroom and get a Clooneys before the family awaken. Was going to ride today but the wind is howling, so may give that a miss on safety grounds - I'll assess it while walking Mini D to school. High winds is the only weather condition that stops me cycling. Hot, cold, wet, dry, ice, snow, you can adapts and account for, or not wind, you're at the mercy of the elements. At best it fan be unpleasant, at worst deadly.


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> He's doing as much as he can before he goes to prison next month and loses his career.


Wasn't sure what @Drago was referring to regarding Guy Martin, but a quick search revealed https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lincolnshire-46590751
Oh dear; doesn't sound good.


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2019)

Oh aye, fraud offences are bad enough because its seen as dishonesty, but fraid against the Crown is considered very bad ju ju indeed. The magistrate can only sentence up to 6 months in prison, so they clearly think it's likely to attract a greater sentence than that so referred it to crown court for trial.
I think hes stuffed. That the licence is counterfeit is beyond dispute, and I can't thinking a defence for accidentally getting a fake one. He's going not guilty, which precludes being treated gently or an automatic third off his sentence...I reckon it's at least 50/50 he'll be off to share a bedroom with Bubba.

Hes got 24 points on his UK licence, all for speeding. Every time he gets to court he tells the beak about how he needs his licence to get to work, not for work but go get there...yet he cycles to work at his regular job as a truck technician, and the beak keeps falling for it. Hes not a cheeky chappy, he's a blummen menace, treating g the landscape like santa pod* and if he hadn't been caught he'd have been using categories on a UK licence that hed obtained fraudulently.

* Did you know that Santa Pod is named after one of Father Christmas' testicles?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2019)

Good morning. A horrible night weather wise but as Dave said it could be worse. I could have had to go to work, so all on all it's ok.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. A horrible night weather wise but as Dave said it could be worse. I could have had to go to work, so all on all it's ok.


I think that's why I prefer weekdays to weekends. Nice feeling watching everyone heading off. Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2019)

Good morning. I've opened the curtains as it's 50/50 for a glorious sunrise.

A perfect riding day but Mrs P wants to visit Light Waves. Might squeeze a ride in this morning but think the chances are slim. Mrs P is also anticipating visiting The Lowry and a meal out!


http://thequays.org.uk/whats-on/lightwaves-2019/


----------



## screenman (9 Dec 2019)

I am still in bed and not looking forward to the 4 hour or so drive I have to do later this morning.


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2019)

Driving is not enjoyable. At least in the Volvo now I have supreme comfort if I ever needed to make such a journey. Alas, I never seem to drive anywhere at all these days


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I think that's why I prefer weekdays to weekends. Nice feeling watching everyone heading off. Lol.


Same here. The workies all sod off, leaving the world to people who appreciate it. No stressed out, time pressured eejuts cluttering the place up.


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2019)

Morning all. 
Back off home this morning.
Will be hitting the M5 around 11am and having a steady trundle back.


----------



## Mart44 (9 Dec 2019)

Good morning - Not a lot happening today. A trip into town for some Christmas shopping and that's about it.

Have the best possible day.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Dec 2019)

Not raining and outside temp shows 5 centigrade. Why then when I pull the curtains back at 0720 does the gritting lorry go past? Not much cloud so mebbe sharp fall in temp expected.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2019)

Our village December 9th 2017. Big coat day in Lancashire but shorts were optional.........no it's NOT me!!


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2019)

Chuffing cold in that northerly wind here in Poshshire.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Dec 2019)

morning all


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Whatever the weather, the novelty and joy of waking up on a Monday morning knowing I don't have to go to work has yet to wear thin


I am well used to it now after 10 years but still recall the immense joy I got in the early days.
I couldnt believe my luck, my best customer offered me a L/S to take over providing I signed a 'clear off' contract. It took me all of 3 seconds to decide


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I think that's why I prefer weekdays to weekends. Nice feeling watching everyone heading off. Lol.


I spent years virtually living on motorways (over to Classic) and now I enjoy listening to the radio travel warnings......sad or what.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2019)

Morning all 
Bright and clear here but cold and windy.
Just 3 things to do today
1. Feed the birds**
2. Return a book to the library
3. Get my bike down and replace the saddle
I took the saddle on my holiday but my
dodgy back hasn't enabled me to fit it
back on.
** decided just fat balls and peanuts from now on. The seed is always gone within a few days but leaves a mess of strange things growing in the flower beds


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I spent years virtually living on motorways (over to Classic) and now I enjoy listening to the radio travel warnings......sad or what.


Our local Facebook page has reports of cars off the road due to black ice on the road in to the next town. I don’t miss having to drive at this time of year!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> ** decided just fat balls and peanuts from now on. The seed is always gone within a few days but leaves a mess of strange things growing in the flower beds


What about meal worms.....a lot of birds seem to love them.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I spent years virtually living on motorways (*over to Classic*) and now I enjoy listening to the radio travel warnings......sad or what.


What's tha saying?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oSctaQy6ewI


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> What about meal worms.....a lot of birds seem to love them.



You def don't want mealworms growing in your flower beds.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You def don't want mealworms growing in your flower beds.


Turn into snakes?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> What about meal worms.....a lot of birds seem to love them.


Again, they are gone within hours. I have tried putting them in seed feeders but they clog up.
I am trying with foods which the birds like but will also last a while.
I was going to try Maynards winegums but frightened of waking up to find Welshie in the garden


----------



## Paulus (9 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> ** decided just fat balls and peanuts from now on. The seed is always gone within a few days but leaves a mess of strange things growing in the flower beds





Dave7 said:


> Again, they are gone within hours. I have tried putting them in seed feeders but they clog up.
> I am trying with foods which the birds like but will also last a while.


You could try sunflower hearts, no mess as the shells are already off.


----------



## Paulus (9 Dec 2019)

Morning all. Late on parade today, I woke up at 6.30, but went back to sleep until 9.30.
Last nights gig was excellent, if you ever get the chance to see the Guitar legends you would be in for a treat.🎸🎸🎸


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> You could try sunflower hearts, no mess as the shells are already off.


Yes, I have done so in the past.
Can they sprout??


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I spent years virtually living on motorways (over to Classic) and now I enjoy listening to the radio travel warnings......sad or what.


Me too. I commuted to Knutsford for 22 years. 40 minutes when I started, anything between 90-120 when I finished. If I got away with an hour that was good!

Every time I hear of congestion J19-21 I punch the air! Saddo. 😂


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, I have done so in the past.
> Can they sprout??



Yes but unlikely to be many, if any, if the winter is cold.


----------



## Paulus (9 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, I have done so in the past.Not the hearts
> Can they sprout??


Probably not the hearts, only the ones with the shells still on. They get eaten quite quickly.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2019)

In the Badgers Tearoom with a coffee and a posh bacon sandwich. Its a nice morning but the winds a bit stronger than yesterday. A short ride for me today.


----------



## gavroche (9 Dec 2019)

I took Molly to the vet this morning as she has a wart on the side of her mouth. The vet booked her for Wednesday to have it removed but nothing to worry about. Apart from that, nothing else planned for today except for the quiz tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2019)

I went to Mach to send my Christmas cards off. One of them needed to be weighed thats why I had to go to town. Bloody freezing it was.  

I am not going anywhere else today.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2019)

Got back about half one having ridden 45 miles in bright, cold and blustery conditions this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I went to Mach to send my Christmas cards off. One of them needed to be weighed thats why I had to go to town. Bloody freezing it was.
> 
> I am not going anywhere else today.


Had to be weighed?? What on earth have you sent me?
My pressie to you cost twelve quid to post. Those XXL bloomers weigh sooo much.
At least they will arrive on time.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Had to be weighed?? What on earth have you sent me?
> My pressie to you cost twelve quid to post. Those XXL bloomers weigh sooo much.
> At least they will arrive on time.


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2019)

Back home now.
Straight through run - no hold ups or road works on the M5. It was the same on the way up - must be a record!
Mighty chuffed with the old Honda CRV; it did an average of 55.4 mpg on the way back. Not bad for a 2.2 ltr 4x4.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wasn't sure what @Drago was referring to regarding Guy Martin, but a quick search revealed https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lincolnshire-46590751
> Oh dear; doesn't sound good.



Amazing. If it is true, why did he not simply take a test and get a licence legitimately?


----------



## Paulus (9 Dec 2019)

Oh the Joy's of flatpack furniture. MrsP bought a shoe rack sort of thing with opening doors. After reading the diagram sheet it said 20 minutes to construct. 2 hours it took Only a crosshead screwdriver needed it said, plus a bradal and a rubber mallet to knock some plastic thingys into some ready made holes. Gr.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Oh the Joy's of flatpack furniture. MrsP bought a shoe rack sort of thing with opening doors. After reading the diagram sheet it said 20 minutes to construct. 2 hours it took Only a crosshead screwdriver needed it said, plus a bradal and a rubber mallet to knock some plastic thingys into some ready made holes. Gr.


A bit OTT imo. Mrs P makes a suggestion and you resort to a rubber mallet.
I hope she is better soon.


----------



## GM (9 Dec 2019)

Evening all. Just been looking at the charity ride page to find some events for next year, when this one court my eye.....


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2019)

GM said:


> Evening all. Just been looking at the charity ride page to find some events for next year, when this one court my eye.....
> 
> View attachment 495983


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2019)

We've had a profitable evening down the club, we came home forty quid up.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> We've had a profitable evening down the club, we came home forty quid up.


It'll buy another tyre for your bike.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> In the Badgers Tearoom with a coffee and a posh bacon sandwich. Its a nice morning but the winds a bit stronger than yesterday. A short ride for me today.
> 
> View attachment 495933


What badgers like these days ? I haven’t been there in years, when my wife started cycling about 5 years ago,it was a regular stop for us is it was about half way round an 8 mile loop we used to do .These days our rides are a lot longer


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2019)

Good day. Windy, clear skies and +4C.

Not sure what today will bring as I don't have anything planned. I do have a list of tedious stuff I've been putting off. Should do those things really.

As it seems very dry I'll tackle some more allotment tidying. Mainly leaves to collect for the compost heap.

Out for Christmas drinks with two cycling buddies tonight. Big decision. Drive down for reduced alcohol intake. Walk down and back along towpath with wet potential.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2019)

Morning. Our yellow weather warning was correct. Heavy rain and strong to gale force wind most of the day.

Not sure how I will occupy myself. Too much computer/iPad normally gives me a headache. Might have to resort to some of that dreaded housework stuff for a while


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

The knee I hyper-extended a few years ago aches unpleasantly today. I'm walking fine, it's just uncomfortable is all.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2019)

Exlaser2 said:


> What badgers like these days ? I haven’t been there in years, when my wife started cycling about 5 years ago,it was a regular stop for us is it was about half way round an 8 mile loop we used to do .These days our rides are a lot longer



Its a nice place to go for a coffee, and there's the bird feeders to watch. Its only eight miles from home and there's some lovely little lanes round there, I've worked out a loop that gives me between 40 and 50 miles but if the weather's bad I've got a short route home.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks, Yoga this morning, the last one of the year, possibly more talking than yoga this morning, and there will be mince pies eaten, in town later, I've got to get my Xmas cards.


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2019)

Morning oldies. 
Dreading standing on the scales this morning after a long weekend's blow out with my best mates in Redditch. 
Off to Barnstaple for a bit of shopping later.


----------



## screenman (10 Dec 2019)

Morning all, I put on one pound in weight after a long weekend down south, I am well pleased as I was expecting 3 or 4.


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2019)

A good forest Gump and you'll be back down to your regular weight.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2019)

Good morning. Another blustery night here. I have had enough of this now.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning oldies.
> *Dreading standing on the scales this morning* after a long weekend's blow out with my best mates in Redditch.
> Off to Barnstaple for a bit of shopping later.



Don't do it


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Morning all, I put on one pound in weight after a long weekend down south, I am well pleased as I was expecting 3 or 4.


Mrs D has put on a pound this weekend. She was expecting 3 - 4 as well.
I'm still in bed......putting off the inevitable.


----------



## screenman (10 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Another blustery night here. I have had enough of this now.



You an me both, now if only I could talk Pam into downsizing, buying a motorhome and chasing the sun during the cold months, well at least I can dream.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> You an me both, now if only I could talk Pam into downsizing, buying a motorhome and chasing the sun during the cold months, well at least I can dream.




Sounds perfect.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning oldies.
> Dreading standing on the scales this morning after a long weekend's blow out with my best mates in Redditch.
> Off to Barnstaple for a bit of shopping later.


Just stand on one leg and feel smug for the day


----------



## numbnuts (10 Dec 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2019)

Horrible today. Dark cloud, plenty of rain and 17 mph wind, forcast to reach 40 mph later.
No plans. I could go and help Mo with her housework.
On the other hand I can just chill


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Windy, clear skies and +4C.
> 
> Not sure what today will bring as I don't have anything planned. I do have a list of tedious stuff I've been putting off. Should do those things really.
> 
> ...


You expecting to fall in in both directions of travel?

You could do a Donegal Danny, if it does rain on the outward trip.


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2019)

Just got back from walking Mini D to school when the heavens opened and Gods farts started gusting across the landscape.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2019)

..........and the chaos begins and it’s not reached its peak yet.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-50725052


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just stand on one leg and feel smug for the day


Wouldn't that require amputation?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2019)

Oh my. The weather is getting worse here.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh my. The weather is getting worse here.


Supposed to peak around lunch time I think.


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2019)

Up 1lb 1oz.
Phew!
Not as bad as expected - I'll shift that in a couple of days easy.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


>


Owdo


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't that require amputation?


My sons ex wife was very gullible. One day I told her that "when I was in the SAS we had to cut one our own legs off and stitch it back on--just as a test". Her eyes popped wide open as she believed it.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My sons ex wife was very gullible. One day I told her that "when I was in the SAS we had to cut one our own legs off and stitch it back on--just as a test". Her eyes popped wide open as she believed it.




Gullible is one word for that i suppose, after all who would believe that you had been in the SAS for goodness sake.


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2019)

Morning all, it did get light here for a short while, now it is getting dark again, the wind is picking up and the rain has started. 
I am out with a few mates for a beer and curry lunch today, it is an annual thing that has been going on for a few years now on the 2nd Tuesday of December.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My sons ex wife was very gullible. One day I told her that "when I was in the SAS we had to cut one our own legs off and stitch it back on--just as a test". Her eyes popped wide open as she believed it.


I remember as a young child being in the garden with a friend and we were watching dad dig the garden over. He picked up a worm and held it up, pretending to eat it and just let it drop past his mouth. My friend picked one up and ate it!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Gullible is one word for that i suppose, after all who would believe that you had been in the SAS for goodness sake.


Was never in any of the armed forces tbh.


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I remember as a young child being in the garden with a friend and we were watching dad dig the garden over. He picked up a worm and held it up, pretending to eat it and just let it drop past his mouth. My friend picked one up and ate it!


Extra protein never hurt anyone


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I remember as a young child being in the garden with a friend and we were watching dad dig the garden over. He picked up a worm and held it up, pretending to eat it and just let it drop past his mouth. My friend picked one up and ate it!


Out with my Bro and his (then) little boy many years ago. We were just able to watch him pick a worm up and swallow it whole.
Edit
That was the little boy that ate it


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Extra protein never hurt anyone





Dave7 said:


> Out with my Bro and his (then) little boy many years ago. We were just able to watch him pick a worm up and swallow it whole.
> Edit
> That was the little boy that ate it




. Kids are disgusting little urchins


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . Kids are disgusting little urchins


I still am......


----------



## dickyknees (10 Dec 2019)

The wind at the moment according to the RAF Valley weather report is a southerly at 44 mph gusting 58 mph!
Wouldn’t like to be sailing to Dublin today.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2019)

Pouring rain and blowing a hoolie here today and probably tomorrow. Oban ferry is off, not because the boat cannot cope but cannot get alongside without the danger of destroying Craignure pier which is getting a bit old and shoogly. Fishnish - Lochaline ferry sits poised waiting for a slight lull and makes a run for the other side when possible. This is a relatively big boat but we started with a small Island class boat and if I had space there are a few hairy stories I could tell about that run in bad weather. Been there,done that.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2019)

Still blowing a hoolie here as well. Pretty yucky all round to be honest


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2019)

dickyknees said:


> The wind at the moment according to the RAF Valley weather report is a southerly at 44 mph gusting 58 mph.


Pathetic! We had 78mph in North Devon on Saturday night.


----------



## dickyknees (10 Dec 2019)

Capel Curig can match that today with a 78 mph.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2019)

Wild out there now. Not your 78mph but will be easily gusting at 40mph.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2019)

One of my patio chairs just slid past the window.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2019)

Shoogly - that's a good word.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2019)

Just been to town for important stuff like stamps, cards etc. I did remember to buy new cleats. Very important.

Mrs P has agreed to take me to the pub tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2019)

Still hissing down here


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> One of my patio chairs just slid past the window.


I was looking out of the window earlier and one of the wooden chairs went past. And I was looking out of an upstairs window


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Just been to town for important stuff like stamps, cards etc. I did remember to buy new cleats. Very important.
> 
> Mrs P has agreed to take me to the pub tonight.


But will she take you home again? Or will it be the towpath


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2019)

Blimey......just had a terrific rain storm. Thought the conservatory roof was going to lift off at one point. The wind was making those scary moaning and roaring noises..... so loud.
Its calmed down now although rain is still heavy.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Was never in any of the armed forces tbh.


Shannon Air Services or Sausages And Spaghetti?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Shannon Air Services or Sausages And Spaghetti?


The latter


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2019)

dickyknees said:


> The wind at the moment according to the RAF Valley weather report is a southerly at 44 mph gusting 58 mph!
> Wouldn’t like to be sailing to Dublin today.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yCULisGATRs


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yCULisGATRs



I got stuck on that ferry for in 2005 on the way back from my mates stag weekend in Dublin. It was the night of the 7/11 bombings in London.
Roughest crossing I've ever done anywhere....and I've done a few.
You could not stand without holding on to something. I went to the bar, bought a pint of Guiness and got to my seat with a quarter of a pint - and, no I didn't drink it on the way!
We tried to have a full breakfast, but it was impossible to keep a plate on the table.
We had to wait outside Holyhead harbour for 12 hours, being tossed around like a cork, before the captain came over the Tannoy and said that if was going to 'make an attempt at getting in' .
It was a close run thing!


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I got stuck on that ferry for in 2005 on the way back from my mates stag weekend in Dublin. It was the night of the 7/11 bombings in London.
> Roughest crossing I've ever done anywhere....and I've done a few.
> You could not stand without holding on to something. I went to the bar, bought a pint of Guiness and got to my seat with a quarter of a pint - and, no I didn't drink it on the way!
> We tried to have a full breakfast, but it was impossible to keep a plate on the table.
> ...


Bar open!
Can't have been that bad then.


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bar open!
> Can't have been that bad then.


It's an Irish ferry......what would you expect?


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's an Irish ferry......what would you expect?


Been on one, albeit an earlier vessel, where they'd to close the Duty Free.


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2019)

Good evening, just got back from the beer and curry lunch, all went very well with no mishaps.
Yet another package delivered for miss P, so gives me the opportunity of a bike ride tomorrow to her place of work at the Royal Veterinary college to give her the package.


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Dec 2019)

Mornin' all


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2019)

Morning, today is the day I am going to give the car a full service including gearbox oil change.


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

Knee feels a bit better today, so once I've walked Mini D to school a bike ride may be in order.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2019)

Morning. Still wet and windy here. Didn't go to bed till after midnight but couldn't sleep so back up until 3am before going back. Think I got a couple of hours if I was lucky. I really miss being able to sleep


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2019)

Its perpetually wet and windy in my Y fronts.

I can't decide whether to take the Claud Butler or the Pinnacle out for a spin today.


----------



## Paulus (11 Dec 2019)

Morning all, still dark outside. Will be out on the bike later to do the delivery to my daughter and the pick up some fruit and a few other bits and pieces on the way home.


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2019)

You're going to deliver a daughter on a bicycle? I hope you have plenty of hot towels.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2019)

Good morning. I was awake at 3 am. Then fell asleep for a while. The wind has died down but it's still wet just like...... no not saying it.


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2019)

Morning all, just woke up.


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2019)

Drovee to my brothers last night in the worst rain I have ever experienced, the wipers could not cope, speed was down to 10mph at times and the roads looked liked rivers. Not good for around here, I guess some of you might have seen the flooded farm on Country File the other night, well that is about a mile from us here.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Drovee to my brothers last night in the worst rain I have ever experienced, the wipers could not cope, speed was down to 10mph at times and the roads looked liked rivers. Not good for around here, I guess some of you might have seen the flooded farm on Country File the other night, well that is about a mile from us here.


I watched that.........devastating


----------



## numbnuts (11 Dec 2019)

Hi


----------



## Mart44 (11 Dec 2019)

Good morning - Cold and frosty here this morning. I'm going to spend the day washing the car, sweeping up leaves and getting a room ready for the Christmas visitors.



screenman said:


> Drovee to my brothers last night in the worst rain I have ever experienced, the wipers could not cope, speed was down to 10mph at times and the roads looked liked rivers. Not good for around here, I guess some of you might have seen the flooded farm on Country File the other night, well that is about a mile from us here.



I saw that. I felt very sorry for the farmer but admired his calm determination to sort everything out once the water had gone down.


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2019)

Just layed the stuff out to wash my car as well


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2019)

Met Office says sleet turning to rain by lunchtime......will it ever dry up and the wind disappear.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2019)




----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2019)

Walking down to the village to get a newspaper in a bit.

Doggie walking later this afternoon.

Out delivering Christmas cards this evening.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Still wet and windy here. Didn't go to bed till after midnight but couldn't sleep so back up until 3am before going back. Think I got a couple of hours if I was lucky. I really miss being able to sleep


Sorry Mo but I slept like a baby.
It must be awful not to be able to. Are there not some natural things you can take. And what about sprinkling lavendar or chamomile on your pillow?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Drovee to my brothers last night in the worst rain I have ever experienced, the wipers could not cope, speed was down to 10mph at times and the roads looked liked rivers. Not good for around here, I guess some of you might have seen the flooded farm on Country File the other night, well that is about a mile from us here.


Yes we watched that.....awful for those poor people. And its not set to get better is it.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2019)

Morning all.
No rain today. Like Screenman we got all ours yesterday so we are having a break today (i hope).
In bed late, for us, last night as we watched the variety performance and then the late news. So we didnt wake till 0830 this morning 
Today I am off to the golf club for christmas lunch......just 2 courses for me though. I am part of a mini golf society** and we go each year. We have a 9 hole match then lunch (my back wont let me play so its just the lunch).
**the society is called FOGS which stands for either.....
Fine Old Golfers
Or
F*^#$*^g Old Gits
Take your choice 
After that I will come back home for a nice cognac and a re-run of last nights footy highlights.
The problems of being retired hey


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry Mo but I slept like a baby.
> It must be awful not to be able to. Are there not some natural things you can take. And what about sprinkling lavendar or chamomile on your pillow?


Tried all the usual tips. It’s like something changed around 6 or 7 years ago and I rarely ever get sleepy now.


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Tried all the usual tips. It’s like something changed around 6 or 7 years ago and I rarely ever get sleepy now.


Have you been to the Docs?
A sudden change in sleeping habits is worth investigating.


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2019)

Taken Colin the Claud for a bimble round the local lanes.


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes we watched that.....awful for those poor people. And its not set to get better is it.



The road under that lake is our main connection with Lincoln, what is normally a 15 minute journey is now often over an hour or more to cover just 10 miles, the road is not set to be clear again for months. Yesterday at one point I was only 4 miles from home, but it took 16 miles of driving to get here.


----------



## Poacher (11 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> The road under that lake is our main connection with Lincoln, what is normally a 15 minute journey is now often over an hour or more to cover just 10 miles, the road is not set to be clear again for months. Yesterday at one point I was only 4 miles from home, but it took 16 miles of driving to get here.


Couldn't you take the Short Ferry ride?
(Local joke. Possibly.)


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2019)

Poacher said:


> Couldn't you take the Short Ferry ride?
> (Local joke. Possibly.)


Thats how that farmer was having to get out. The only way from his house to the road is by boat


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2019)

Its quite damp round here too some of the lanes are flooded, including one of the 3 roads out of the village.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Hi


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Its quote damp round here too some of the lanes are flooded, including one of the 3 roads out of the village.


Same here. Someone just put this up on Facebook. Main road in to the next town. I won’t be cycling any time soon!


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Met Office says sleet turning to rain by lunchtime......will it ever dry up and the wind disappear.


Tomorrow!


----------



## rustybolts (11 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> It's an Irish ferry......what would you expect?


St Brendan travelled from Europe to the New World on an "Irish Ferry" before Columbus managed it !


----------



## Paulus (11 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Taken Colin the Claud for a bimble round the local lanes.
> 
> View attachment 496095


Out and about today, took the Audax bike for a spin .


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2019)

Hate to say this guys, but..........
The forecast was wrong and I had a sunny and dry walk down to the village and back.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2019)

The temp has dropped to around 4 deg here with sleety rain


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2019)

Sunny and 8° C here.


----------



## Paulus (11 Dec 2019)

Back in Barnet now. Shopping and deliveries done. I thought I would take the opportunity for a pint or two as the temperature outside is dropping and the rain clouds are gathering.


----------



## aferris2 (11 Dec 2019)

3 minutes past midnight here. Is something happening today?
Night night


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2019)

Christmas lunch consumed...... well half of it anyway. They are just too generous. I dont know about you but if someone puts a huge plate of food in front of me my stomach flips and I know there is no chance of finishing it. I had melon n ham starter followed by traditional meal. It was very well done and very tasty, just too much.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

aferris2 said:


> 3 minutes past midnight here. Is something happening today?
> Night night


Nothing much today.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2019)

Hello all. Out on the bike today. 55 miles with the last 6-7 wet and very cold.

Got home in time to go to U3A table tennis. I'm now officially nackered. Fortunately Mrs P is making tea otherwise we'd starve.

Some very nice looking bikes in the thread today.


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2019)

Just cracked open a nice bottle of oirish single malt.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hello all. Out on the bike today. 55 miles with the last 6-7 wet and very cold.
> 
> Got home in time to go to U3A table tennis. I'm now officially nackered. Fortunately Mrs P is making tea otherwise we'd starve.
> 
> Some very nice looking bikes in the thread today.


My hat is doffed to you sir.
55 miles in SUMMER is about my limit. On a nice, crisp winter day it may be 20. On a sh*te, cold, miserable day like today it would be a large whisky and a pint of ale


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2019)

A day of contrasts here today, a trip down the hospital early this morning, an excellent Xmas lunch with our fellow retirees at the Wednesday pensioners club dinner time, and a trip to the doctors this afternoon. My Good Lady apparently has an arthritic knee, she got up this morning and could hardly walk, even with her walker, and was crying with pain, the hospital just said see the doctor, we managed to get in to see a doctor, we were in and out in a couple of minutes and were given strong pain killers.


----------



## gavroche (11 Dec 2019)

My wife has been stuck in bed for the last two days with a stomach bug that seems to be going round. So far I have escaped it but for how much longer?


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Out and about today, took the Audax bike for a spin


.
View attachment 496101





Off to the pub on mine: (every) Wednesday night pub riders. Snap!! (Wrynose)


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> A day of contrasts here today, a trip down the hospital early this morning, an excellent Xmas lunch with our fellow retirees at the Wednesday pensioners club dinner time, and a trip to the doctors this afternoon. My Good Lady apparently has an arthritic knee, she got up this morning and could hardly walk, even with her walker, and was crying with pain, the hospital just said see the doctor, we managed to get in to see a doctor, we were in and out in a couple of minutes and were given strong pain killers.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2019)

It has stopped raining.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It has stopped raining.


For now.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My hat is doffed to you sir.
> 55 miles in SUMMER is about my limit. On a nice, crisp winter day it may be 20. On a sh*te, cold, miserable day like today it would be a large whisky and a pint of ale



Thank you Dave. I had five pints of session IPA last night. For me that is an awful lot of beer!! Staying in wasn't an option.


----------



## Gunk (11 Dec 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> .
> View attachment 496101
> 
> View attachment 496148
> ...



At your age you should know better, never lay a bike derailleur side down.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Thank you Dave. I had five pints of session IPA last night. For me that is an awful lot of beer!! Staying in wasn't an option.


You might as well have the IPA the summer never showed.


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You might as well have the IPA the summer never showed.


We had some decent weather in the South West over summer this year.
Had many a fine day in Devon, Cornwall, Dorset, Wiltshire & Somerset while we were away in the caravan.
Had many a fine IPA as well.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> We had some decent weather in the South West over summer this year.
> Had many a fine day in Devon, Cornwall, Dorset, Wiltshire & Somerset while we were away in the caravan.
> Had many a fine IPA as well.


Just remember I.P.A. is from Liverpool!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2019)

Dr Alice is on the TV again. BBC4 at 9 pm. That will please @Drago


----------



## The Rover (11 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hello all. Out on the bike today. 55 miles with the last 6-7 wet and very cold.
> 
> Got home in time to go to U3A table tennis. I'm now officially nackered. Fortunately Mrs P is making tea otherwise we'd starve.
> 
> Some very nice looking bikes in the thread today.



I left the David Lloyd gym near you at 1230 ish and passed a cyclist wearing green/black club kit looking a bit damp! You?

to add, I’m not a member of the gym, just taking advantage of a mates free passes as he is a member.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Dr Alice is on the TV again. BBC4 at 9 pm. That will please @Drago


Drago needs to raise his sights.
Now if Dr Welshie was on TV.... then I would watch.


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2019)

The Rover said:


> I left the David Lloyd gym near you at 1230 ish and passed a cyclist wearing green/black club kit looking a bit damp! You?
> 
> to add, I’m not a member of the gym, just taking advantage of a mates free passes as he is a member.


Yes that would have been me. Place and time is right for today.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

Anyone hazard a guess at why one finger is colder?


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2019)

I get worried about @Drago going to bed so early. What's he doing to get so tired so early?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 496210
> 
> Anyone hazard a guess at why one finger is colder?


Using a computer mouse by any chance? I find my finger using the mouse button always feels colder.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Using a computer mouse by any chance? I find my finger using the mouse button always feels colder.


Doesn't feel colder, it is, by about 5°C.

It is a "mouse finger" though.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2019)

Once again bright and early. Good morning all. It looks as though a beautiful crisp day is ahead. Frost was down at 4.30 and skies are clear.

I've caught up my Scrabble games, useful for someone who doesn't sleep, and had coffee. Time to try for a sofa doze........it's that or go and queue at the polling station!! 

Friend of mine is working as one of those people who check your name and handout the ballot paper. Starts at 6.30 and won't finish till 23.00. He says there are no breaks other than for the toilet. Pay is £250.

Lindsay Hoyle, the new Speaker, is our MP making my vote irrelevant. I will still vote. Everyone I know is unhappy about this, though proud of Lindsay, and we feel the Speaker should not be an elected MP.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2019)

Morning. I take the lazy way out of walking to the polling station and used a postal vote. 

One of those days when the frost might come down as the daylight comes in. The forecast was for icy roads but they look ok at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I take the lazy way out of walking to the polling station and used a postal vote.



We live 100 yards from our station so........


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

Seen a part time job advertised. A modest size establishment on the edge of the village wants a groundsman/handyman. 4 hours a day, 200 metre walk to work...might ring them.


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Dec 2019)

Mornin' all


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Dec 2019)

Friends round for some nosh this evening so today will be a day of cooking ... and tidying!


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2019)

Morning folks, strange morning! I looked out the window about half four this morning and the world was white with frost, got up at quarter past seven and its back to normal, wet, hissing down.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2019)

Morning. Brrrrrrr. It's cold and wet.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2019)

I am back after a very muddy and puddly little jog. Steep in the bath and Weetabix just finished. Enjoying a mug of Barleycup now. I try and intersperse it with coffee and not drink too much caffeine, although strangely, I think I actually sleep better after a coffee. Always knew I was weird!


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2019)

Morning all. 
Bucketing down here. 
Will have a walk to the polling station later when there's a break in the weather.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2019)

Like @dave r I saw white over at 4.30. The anticipated beautiful day has disappeared and it's now very windy, drizzling and cold.

90 minutes sleep on the sofa. Yeah!

Fire lit and hunkering down for the morning. Then it's U3A Card and Board Games this afternoon.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2019)

Just going to walk Mini D to school, then when I get back its time to vacuum and then an hours bass practice. Boo yah!


----------



## Paulus (12 Dec 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees, rain forecast for most of the day. Dog to be walked, vote to be cast and then off to the Wetherspoons in Southgate for an old railwaymans get together and lunch.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Dec 2019)

BBC Breakfast is a painful experience this morning. No Brexit, no Election reporting. They are struggling to fill the void


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2019)

Got rather damp walking Mini D to school, so I've stripped to my skiddies. A bit of rain and the few school mums who would normally walk had taken to their SUVs for the sub 400 metre journey. The planet really is, genuinely, completely without hope.


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2019)

Might hunker down with a few beers and a classic old British film this afternoon.
David Lean's 'Oliver Twist' is a distinct possibility.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2019)

Morning fellow codgers.
Just had a shock!!! Looked at the front page and 3 headings were......
Shock death
Gun rage REVENGE
Body found
Then realised it was the front page of the TV magazine and they were events in the soaps.......so glad I dont watch any of them.
On to important stuff.
Its wet and miserable here. Mrs D is in town to the hairdresser so I have a morning to myself......now, what mischief can I get up to


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Got rather damp walking Mini D to school, so I've stripped to my skiddies. A bit of rain and the few school mums who would normally walk had taken to their SUVs for the sub 400 metre journey. The planet really is, genuinely, completely without hope.


I wouldn't say its without hope......just because you have stripped to your skiddies!! I am sure if you leave them soaking for 3 weeks they will be Clean,ish​


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back after a very muddy and puddly little jog. Steep in the bath and Weetabix just finished. Enjoying a mug of Barleycup now. I try and intersperse it with coffee and not drink too much caffeine, although strangely, I think I actually sleep better after a coffee. Always knew I was weird!


Did that not make your weetabix soggy??


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning fellow codgers.
> Just had a shock!!! Looked at the front page and 3 headings were......
> Shock death
> Gun rage REVENGE
> ...




Not much because Mrs D WILL know.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Did that not make your weetabix soggy??


I thought Classic would have got in first


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought Classic would have got in first


Ooer missus!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought Classic would have got in first


I think he is still in bed


----------



## Mart44 (12 Dec 2019)

Good morning - What a grey day! Not much to do other than go over the road to cast my vote. I'll do that sometime in between showers.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## gavroche (12 Dec 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde. Staying at home today, being a nurse for my wife. Had to cancel school but Mrs G comes first.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2019)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Staying at home today, being a nurse for my wife. Had to cancel school but Mrs G comes first.


Tummy bug not giving up yet?  Well done you for looking after her.


----------



## gavroche (12 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Tummy bug not giving up yet?  Well done you for looking after her.


Apparently, it can last up to 5 days. She had a bit to eat last night and it stayed down but she is aching all over today. Hopefully she is on the mend.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2019)

gavroche said:


> Apparently, it can last up to 5 days. She had a bit to eat last night and it stayed down but she is aching all over today. Hopefully she is on the mend.


Have you got any hydration tablets? I found them refreshing to drink with a tummy bug, plus they keep the electrolytes up if she has been sick.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2019)

Morning I voted and got


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2019)

Another day of  and


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2019)

Been and done my civic duty.
Back home for a cuppa and a biccie.
Actually......we just devoured a whole box of ALDI Christmas chocolate biccies between the two of us. They were a bit moreish, so we thought we'd remove then from temptations way......


----------



## gavroche (12 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you got any hydration tablets? I found them refreshing to drink with a tummy bug, plus they keep the electrolytes up if she has been sick.


No, I haven't but she drinks plenty of water.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2019)

I'm in the cafe in the Holyhead road Morrisons, as I couldn't cycle this morning, too wet, I've been Xmas shopping.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Dec 2019)

Awaiting the arrival of carpet fitters this morning. 

The old knees could do with a rest after a couple of days in London. Went to see the the excellent Tutankhamen exhibition in the Saatchi Gallery.


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm in the cafe in the Holyhead road Morrisons, as I couldn't cycle this morning, too wet, I've been Xmas shopping.


Condolences ... on all counts!


----------



## gavroche (12 Dec 2019)

A bit of useless information interesting to know in a quiz.
Where does the word Google comes from?
Answer: From the word Gogole which means number 1 followed by one hundred zeros.
Did you know that?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2019)

No didn't know that. I'll file it away as we quiz quite often.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2019)

It happened again! My computer and Bluetooth speaker stopped talking to each other, I managed to sort it out last time and its been fine since, but today I had to get technical with it again to get them talking to each other . The phone, tablet and headphones have all been no problem


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2019)

It is very misty here. I cant see the hills.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is very misty here. I cant see the hills.


Two reasons for that you either need to go to specsavers or the hills were never there in the first place


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Two reasons for that you either need to go to specsavers or the hills were never there in the first place




No need for specs and plenty of hills here


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is very misty here. I cant see the hills.


I can't see the sea.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2019)

Just done the most godawful fart.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Just done the most godawful fart.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It is very misty here. I cant see the hills.


I have just checked and I agree, I cant see the hills either


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2019)

We have just enjoyed a lovely meal of....
Puff pastry parcels with Brie and various chutney (made by my good self) and
Mushrooms stuffed with bacon, onion and garlic with cheese topping.
The wine was nice also.
Double yummy


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Just done the most godawful fart.


And there was me thinking the farmer was muck spreading.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have just checked and I agree, I cant see the hills either


Is Drago's fart spreading further than feared. We have a local weather warning!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2019)

What a horrible evening. Wet, windy, foggy and a terrible smell outside. We've had to light a scented candle.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> What a horrible evening. Wet, windy, foggy and a terrible smell outside. We've had to light a scented candle.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2019)

gavroche said:


> A bit of useless information interesting to know in a quiz.
> Where does the word Google comes from?
> Answer: From the word Gogole which means number 1 followed by one hundred zeros.
> Did you know that?


That'd be "Googolplex", check the word that appears before it. Which came first...


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> That'd be "Googolplex", check the word that appears before it. Which came first...


A "googol?" That's a bit scary.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2019)

I'm staying up for a while to watch the election results.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm staying up for a while to watch the election results.


Sunderland first to declare at 02:00 - 02:15. 
On Friday the 13th!!


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sunderland first to declare at 02:00 - 02:15.
> On Friday the 13th!!


More likely around 10.50 - 11pm.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm staying up for a while to watch the election results.


I was going to. I've seen the exit poll.  I'm going to bed.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2019)

Looks like the conservatives are going to win with ease.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm staying up for a while to watch the election results.


Tell me you are joking
Is there one party or one leader that is honest and we can really trust.


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tell me you are joking
> Is there one party or one leader that is honest and we can really trust.


I like to watch all of the excuses they come up with when they don't get the results they want.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2019)

We're watching Chatsworth House at Xmas.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I like to watch all of the excuses they come up with when they don't get the results they want.


"You", the voter didn't vote for them. "You" were too lazy in not getting to the polling station and voting.

Never do they ask what they could have done to get you to vote, possibly even for them. They did nowt wrong.

"for" added after even so it reads even for them.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2019)

I don't think people have voted for the party they want. They have been voting to make sure they don't get the worst of the bunch on offer, and that is Corbyn. Also they are sick of Brexit dragging on and the voting may well reflect that as well. People are sick of the stagnant nothing they have at the moment and just want something to finally start. IMHO


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't think people have voted for the party they want. They have been voting to make sure they don't get the worst of the bunch on offer, and that is Corbyn. Also they are sick of Brexit dragging on and the voting may well reflect that as well. *People *


They've not given robots the vote yet!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks. Well the conservatives have won by a big majority. The Brexit bill will finally go through. Maybe then we will have a break from all the mayhem for a while. I bet the EU are not happy bunnies at the result. And I see Corbyn won't be staying on. What a shame and loss that will be......or not.

So enough from me about that rubbish. shopping day for us today. In the wet and rain and wind.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Dec 2019)

<Yawns>
<Stretches>
Mornin' all. Anything happen whilst I was asleep?


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

I don't really dom politics, so trying to avoid tv and the radio today.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2019)

Good day to one and all. It looks cold and wet out. No one has suggested a ride though I think we could have gone. Weather was so awful yesterday I don't think there was any enthusiasm.

Went to bed and slept well as after the exit poll it was all I could do. Had to go in the spare room as Mrs P was watching the election result - despite saying she couldn't be arsed. She would have woken me when she came to bed!

I'll make no political comment, this isn't the place, other than I'm very disappointed. I didn't expect or want this result and feel it will prove to be bad news for the already disadvantaged in our society.

Like @welsh dragon I shall say no more and probably go shopping after what is rapidly becoming my regular return to sleep in the morning.

It's not a good day for me.


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2019)

Morning all, dark and raining outside. 
Not the result I was hoping for. 
Today will be made up of an early dog walk, followed by a bit of DIY that needs doing.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks , dry and cold this morning, ideal for a bike ride, but we have our son visiting later, and my Good Lady can hardly walk at the moment so I've no chance.


----------



## screenman (13 Dec 2019)

Good moaning all, have a good as one as you can.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2019)

Good morning all you fine fellows. 
Woke up feeling on top of the world this morning, because..............it's Fish Friday........yay!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2019)

Morning. I lay and listened to the results coming in on the radio most of the night. You can still come up and visit us once we get our independence!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I lay and listened to the results coming in on the radio most of the night. You can still come up and visit us once we get our independence!




Yet another round of campaigning and voting. Your welcome to it. . Thank God it's over for us for quite a while.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2019)

I shall walk down to the village with a fresh spring in my step this morning.............I bought some new Brasher walking shoes and they are soo comfortable.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I lay and listened to the results coming in on the radio most of the night. You can still come up and visit us once we get our independence!


Two of my young friends, they live five doors down, love Scotland and are already actively talking about moving!!

I feel so sorry for Charlie, she campaigned so hard, she's bright, fun has a young family, she will be desperately disappointed this morning.

Another good friend who moved to France recently, she and her husband have had enough, has just sent me the longest rant in history!! 

From what I gather amongst friends people are quite devastated by the result.

I refuse to spoil this thread with political discourse but hope you'll forgive me telling you how my young, moderate friends are feeling today.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2019)




----------



## GM (13 Dec 2019)

Morning all. This is a friday the 13th I shall never forget


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> <Yawns>
> <Stretches>
> Mornin' all. Anything happen whilst I was asleep?


Yes.....lots.
Classic has been edumacating us.
Welshie has been erh uhm ahh very Welshie
Apart from that nowt much


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Good morning all you fine fellows.
> Woke up feeling on top of the world this morning, because..............it's Fish Friday........yay!


Cannot beat a fish Friday


----------



## Mart44 (13 Dec 2019)

Good morning - It's a lot brighter and drier today. I'll be riding over to see my brother this afternoon if it stays that way.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

Good morning everybody. I must say I am like Drago......not that I relish wearing badly stained y fronts..... just not interested in politics. As I said yesterday, if you could just show me one good, honest politician I might be swayed 
Now if Welshie and Mo formed a party that would be interesting..........now what would it be called
On important matters, the weather is crap AGAIN!!!. 
I might join Dirk in a fish dinner later. Last nights meal was super yummy. I shall share the recipe.
I rolled ready bought puff pastry as thin as poss. Wrapped a chunk of Brie and a variety of chutneys into parcels and baked for 20 minutes.
Along with them we did large mushrooms stuffed with lots of garlicy things. I do recomend it.....lurvely.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cannot beat a fish Friday


A curry beats a fish Friday sorry


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....lots.
> *Classic has been edumacating us.*
> Welshie has been erh uhm ahh very Welshie
> Apart from that nowt much


I did no such thing!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> A curry beats a fish Friday sorry


Had one of those a few days ago. I love a good curry but not too often.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> I did no such thing!


You edumacate me most days


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You edumacate me most days


Talk like that could get tounges wagging.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2019)

It's now persisting down and blowing a gale. I have to get logs in. Mrs P has requested I stop ranting round the house and go to the supermarket.

She's right  no surprises there


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Talk like that could get tounges wagging.


It has, it has. Psstttt 🤭 🤫


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2019)

Woke up to clear blue skies this morning in the South West. 
Might even go out without a hat today.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Woke up to clear blue skies this morning in the South West.
> Might even go out without a hat today.


Yes.......similar weather here. 
Apart from the sky being dark gray, its p*ssing down and the wind is howling


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's now persisting down and blowing a gale. I have to get logs in. Mrs P has requested I stop ranting round the house and go to the supermarket.
> 
> She's right  no surprises there



I've done the supermarket shop, the market shop and I've picked up our lad from the station, now sat in the hairdressers with a coffee and a mince pie whilst my Good Lady had her hair done.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2019)

It's  out


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It has, it has. Psstttt 🤭 🤫


I knew it, I knew it...


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2019)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....lots.
> Classic has been edumacating us.
> Welshie has been erh uhm ahh very Welshie
> Apart from that nowt much




I do my best.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I lay and listened to the results coming in on the radio most of the night. You can still come up and visit us once we get our independence!



We will have to change our money into Euros, and bring our passport


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 496420
> 
> Cheerz me dearz!


Looks a bit dark and heavy for me.....but a decent head.
Oops.....just realised its Guinness. Are you not a 'bitter' man ??


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Looks a bit dark and heavy for me.....but a decent head.
> Oops.....just realised its Guinness. Are you not a 'bitter' man ??


I felt like having a pint that matched Corbyn's mood today........being all like empathetic an' that.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Looks a bit dark and heavy for me.....but a decent head.
> *Oops.....just realised its Guinness. *Are you not a 'bitter' man ??


What gave it away, the "harp" on the glass, or, the name(Guinness) on the glass?


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2019)

Question!
Is it illegal to be carried in a vehicle, whose plates don't match that of the vehicle, if you are in a position to know they don't match the vehicle details?


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2019)

Yes. That's a use, cause or permit offence. Might be hard to prove the passenger knew though.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Yes. That's a use, cause or permit offence. Might be hard to prove the passenger knew though.


Half a dozen police officers, inspectors & above at times.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> What gave it away, the "harp" on the glass, or, the name(Guinness) on the glass?


On the side I have a small business as a private detective. Not much gets past me


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> On the side I have a small business as a private detective. Not much gets past me


Bet you can't detect me.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Bet you can't detect me.


You look out of your bedroom window about 01.00 tonight. That torchlight you see will be me


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You look out of your bedroom window about 01.00 tonight. That torchlight you see will be me




Oooh. We have a stalker in our midst


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You look out of your bedroom window about 01.00 tonight. That torchlight you see will be me


Are you sure you're not replying to @welsh dragon ?


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2019)

I've just had an arsey letter from the UN. It seems my Y fronts contravene strategic treaties limiting the proliferation of biological weapons.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> I've just had an arsey letter from the UN. It seems my Y fronts contravene strategic treaties limiting the proliferation of biological weapons.




I knew they'd get you in the end


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2019)

My old mate Donald Trump will stand by me. No one messes with his mates, do they Mr Erdogan?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Are you sure you're not replying to @welsh dragon ?


That was last night
And the night before
And....


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> I've just had an arsey letter from the UN. It seems my Y fronts contravene strategic treaties limiting the proliferation of biological weapons.


Can you take some advice from an old git.
Hoist your y fronts on a pole. Stand naked in the garden while waving your y fronts .....all the while shouting "come and have a go if you think you're hard enough".
Just make sure mini D is asleep beforehand.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oooh. We have a stalker in our midst


You should know that already! __


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> You should know that already! __




I do.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I do.


If you are not careful I will get an inferiority complex.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If you are not careful I will get an inferiority complex.



We can't have that now can we.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You look out of your bedroom window about 01.00 tonight. That torchlight you see will be me


Torch light will give you away, marking you out as an amateur. Natural light or at a push, night vision goggles are a simple step up.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Torch light will give you away, marking you out as an amateur. Natural light or at a push, night vision goggles are a simple step up.


I tried night vision goggles but her pink bloomers were so bright they blinded me.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I tried night vision goggles but her pink bloomers were so bright they blinded me.


Brighter than the barmaid's in the Hoop & Mallet?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I tried night vision goggles but her pink bloomers were so bright they blinded me.




Your lucky I wasn't wearing my florescent ones then.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Your lucky I wasn't wearing my florescent ones then.


But you were the night before. Weather was terrible and I got soaked......but well worth it.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> But you were the night before. Weather was terrible and I got soaked......but well worth it.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2019)

It's all heating up on other threads here tonight. Lots of very angry CC people about..

In other news, I got really cold today when I went shopping in the great metropolis and i haven't really warmed up since I got home.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's all heating up on other threads here tonight. Lots of very angry CC people about..


Why? What's happened?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Why? What's happened?




People still banging on about Brexit. And the election. Walk away from the mayhem.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> People still banging on about Brexit. And the election. Walk away from the mayhem.


They're only happy when they're angry.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Your lucky I wasn't wearing my florescent ones then.


These by any chance?


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2019)

Night Jim Bob.........early night tonight.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.........early night tonight.


Night Mary Ellen


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2019)

Saturday Morning, 4.00am...........must be a good song in there somewhere.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Saturday Morning, 4.00am...........must be a good song in there somewhere.


I'm up too


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2019)

I'm now going to attempt sleep.

The wind is howling and rain smashing against the window. Sounds like a nice day ahead.


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's all heating up on other threads here tonight. Lots of very angry CC people about..
> 
> In other news, I got really cold today when I went shopping in the great metropolis and i haven't really warmed up since I got home.



I missed all that.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2019)

Morning.  We have rain/sleet showers due sometime soon. Just finished my coffee so will head out for a walk before they arrive.


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2019)

Off to Donny for brekkie, then a bit of retail.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I missed all that.




Count yourself lucky.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks. Dry here at the moment. It was quite windy overnight.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks . I should get a quieter start to the day today, yesterday morning I knew our lad was coming down but didn't know when, I got a text at quarter past eight "Dad the trains just leaving Birmingham can you pick me up at Coventry please" I wasn't even dressed!


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2019)

Blowing a bit out there!
Off to South Molton pannier market this morning so MrsD can get a few Christmassy things.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Blowing a bit out there!
> Off to South Molton pannier market this morning so MrsD can get a few Christmassy things.


Had to Google pannier market. That sounds good.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2019)

Well this is a proper get up time. Good morning all. Went back to sleep till 8.47 to be precise. Result. The wind is still howling with handfuls of hail stones being flung at the windows.

Next job is to build fire. Then ironing.

I'm having lunch with my best friend. Last minute decision so hoping I can book a table at our favourite café. We haven't caught up for two months so I'm really looking forward to seeing her. Pressie swap time.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2019)

A driech day but not windy tho’ Calmac are sending out threatening text messages re possible cancellations due to bad weather. MV Isle of Arran has broken down so chaos reigns again. Fortunately I am not travelling as in addition heavy snow is reported on Tyndrum to Dalmally section of A85. This is always a bad bit and in my working days I had many “ adventurous” trips on this section. Once I did a 360 degree turn bouncing off the snow banks on either side. Fortunately there was no oncoming traffic at that point.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

Not nice when the cold seems to get through to the bones.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It's all heating up on other threads here tonight. Lots of very angry CC people about..
> 
> In other news, I got really cold today when I went shopping in the great metropolis and i haven't really warmed up since I got home.


I th


oldwheels said:


> A driech day but not windy tho’ Calmac are sending out threatening text messages re possible cancellations due to bad weather. MV Isle of Arran has broken down so chaos reigns again. Fortunately I am not travelling as in addition heavy snow is reported on Tyndrum to Dalmally section of A85. This is always a bad bit and in my working days I had many “ adventurous” trips on this section. Once I did a 360 degree turn bouncing off the snow banks on either side. Fortunately there was no oncoming traffic at that point.


I think it waas Tyndrum that we stayed in some years back. One large but nice hotel and I recall just one other pub.
It was a base as we went sightseeing every day.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Off to Donny for brekkie, then a bit of retail.


Donny ??


----------



## numbnuts (14 Dec 2019)

morning getting up late make a shorter day


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2019)

Merrill??


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Donny ??


 
Doncaster.


----------



## Mart44 (14 Dec 2019)

Good Morning - Sunshine and cloud here. Quite windy and cold too.

Nothing to do today apart from go out and get some milk. Visitors (family) expected later.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

Morning all . Nice to see you all for another day gadding about.
I seem to sleep better and better each night(If that makes sense).
Late lunch yesterday was a resounding success. Hope I didnt post this already, s bottle of plonk+ was consumed. I did cod loin coated in flour and various herbs. A few chips and bread n butter.....very nice.
Today will be quiet. Lpool V Watford on TV, lunch time KO so will watch that. 
As its still crap weather I will hunker down for the afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Doncaster.


You are in Lincoln. Is Doncaster not a pain to get to?
I always associate Doncaster with sunny Scunny.
I will have to look at the map.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2019)

We have sleety rain now. I shall spend the day pottering which in fact means that I shall be dossing around doing sod all.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2019)

Dave7. Tyndrum is best known for the Green Wellie shop and cafe. There is I think more than one hotel. The big one is owned by a tour bus company and obviously caters for that market. Back in the day there was a Little Chef where I used to stop for breakfast as it was open early in the morning. Nowadays it is just a place to drive through as fast as possible.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Dave7. Tyndrum is best known for the Green Wellie shop and cafe. There is I think more than one hotel. The big one is owned by a tour bus company and obviously caters for that market. Back in the day there was a Little Chef where I used to stop for breakfast as it was open early in the morning. Nowadays it is just a place to drive through as fast as possible.


I had forgotten the green wellie shop.
We were on a coach holiday which was very well organised even if way too regimental for us.
1st night I thought "I will start the week with a nice malt" so asked what selection they had. Hard to believe but they had just one choice which was a bog standard malt. So myself and another guy walked to the pub near the wellie shop where they had a really good selection.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2019)

Rubbish weather here today - still recovering from our all night election watching marathon and we have our own social all-nighter tonight so trying to rest up before then.

Life - much more fun as you get older.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2019)

Brightening up a bit here now.

Roast lamb for us today.

Have a good afternoon folks.


----------



## gavroche (14 Dec 2019)

Bonjour every body. Had a long walk with Molly earlier and it is blowing a gale here, 45 mph winds ! I saw an old guy riding his bike, regardless of the weather conditions. I regularly see him, riding in all weathers. His bike is quite old, with downtube shifters and I think he must be late 60's or early 70's. ( his age, not the bike). He is definitively braver than me. Next door is having new windows put in at the back and Molly was entertaining the workers earlier by running mad in the back garden with a big plastic carrier bag in her mouth.


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2019)

and  here in North Devon.
Picked up a few things in South Molton and now dining at the Jack Russell pub in Swimbridge.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2019)

We're in a local cafe having lunch and the smoke alarm in the kitchen had just gone off.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2019)

Turkey, stuffing and gravy batches with pigs in blankets in Live Laugh Love Food today.


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are in Lincoln. Is Doncaster not a pain to get to?
> I always associate Doncaster with sunny Scunny.
> I will have to look at the map.



Doncaster is far better than Lincoln which is better than Scunny. We live 10 miles the wrong side of Lincoln for Donny but consider it well worth the effort.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2019)

The BBC weather so says it is 5 Feb but feeling like -1. I can well believe that.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The BBC weather so says it is 5 Feb but feeling like -1. I can well believe that.


5th February? Wish it was!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> 5th February? Wish it was!




Bloody bloody predictive text. 
Why don't you bugger off.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody bloody predictive text.
> Why don't you bugger off.


3 degrees and the rain now hitting the windows! I feel a snuggle under the duvet coming on soon.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not nice when the cold seems to get through to the bones.


Never bothered me!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody bloody predictive text.
> Why don't you bugger off.



Well I've tried to work out what 5 Feb was changed from..........

........it's peeing down and cold so I need occupying.

We are supposed to be going to a light festival in Blackburn this evening. I can see that being a big coat job.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> 3 degrees and the rain now hitting the windows! I feel a snuggle under the duvet coming on soon.


I am on my way


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've tried to work out what 5 Feb was changed from..........
> 
> ........it's peeing down and cold so I need occupying.
> 
> We are supposed to be going to a light festival in Blackburn this evening. I can see that being a big coat job.




I am not changing it now on principle


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Never bothered me!
> View attachment 496521


Have you been on a diet??


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

@Mo1959 I have just come off the M74. Can you give me directions please


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2019)

STALKER alert


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> STALKER alert


Oh dear. I thought I had sent mo a pm. Oh dear oh dear


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Have you been on a diet??


One of those that appear on the internet from time to time. Guarantees you'll weigh less than before you started, or your money back.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You are in Lincoln. Is Doncaster not a pain to get to?
> I always associate Doncaster with sunny Scunny.
> I will have to look at the map.


Doncaster is part of Scotland, legally.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 I have just come off the M74. Can you give me directions please


Lol. Waste of time asking me for directions. I can get lost in a car park!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Waste of time asking me for directions. I can get lost in a car park!


Mo.....you have broken my heart.
I am in the service station. No fuel and I rushed out without my money or plastic. I have a puncture. I have no jacket. I am freezing cold and soaking wet. I had no lunch and am now starving.
I tried to thumb a lift but a passing car broke my wrist.
Is there nothing you can do to help


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mo.....you have broken my heart.
> I am in the service station. No fuel and I rushed out without my money or plastic. I have a puncture. I have no jacket. I am freezing cold and soaking wet. I had no lunch and am now starving.
> I tried to thumb a lift but a passing car broke my wrist.
> Is there nothing you can do to help




I can recommend a good therapist if that's any help to you.


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mo.....you have broken my heart.
> I am in the service station. No fuel and I rushed out without my money or plastic. I have a puncture. I have no jacket. I am freezing cold and soaking wet. I had no lunch and am now starving.
> I tried to thumb a lift but a passing car broke my wrist.
> Is there nothing you can do to help


Sounds like yer fooked mate.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sounds like yer fooked mate.


Thats a coincidence. I borrowed a phone to contact Mrs D and explained the situation.
Sh said "you are fooked mate".


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2019)

Snow forecast for Tuesday here in Poshshire. I can believe it, the wind is absolutely Baltic today.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Snow forecast for Tuesday here in Poshshire. I can believe it, the wind is absolutely Baltic today.


Yes.....its coming in. Cant say I look forward to it, I never have.
No doubt mini D will enjoy it though.


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2019)

Hope the snow holds off in Devon and Cornwall.
We're off in the caravan for a week next Sunday, to a nice little site just outside Boscastle/Tintagel.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Hope the snow holds off in Devon and Cornwall.
> We're off in the caravan for a week next Sunday, to a nice little site just outside Boscastle/Tintagel.


Strange. You always get better/warmer/sunnier weather than the rest of the uk......but you can get some seriously bad weather in winter.


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2019)

I am sure the country is well equipped to deal with a bit of snow, I have complete faith in the councils and highways around these parts.


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Strange. You always get better/warmer/sunnier weather than the rest of the uk......but you can get some seriously bad weather in winter.


I blame the parents......


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I blame the parents......




Thank God we can't blame Brexit anymore, although.......


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mo.....you have broken my heart.
> I am in the service station. No fuel and I rushed out without my money or plastic. I have a puncture. I have no jacket. I am freezing cold and soaking wet. I had no lunch and am now starving.
> I tried to thumb a lift but a passing car broke my wrist.
> Is there nothing you can do to help


Use your other arm.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Use your other arm.


I thought I might get some sympathy on here. No chance.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I can recommend a good therapist if that's any help to you.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I thought I might get some sympathy on here. No chance.


I'd have said head for the train station, but you know how good the trains are round these parts.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I thought I might get some sympathy on here. No chance.


If you PM me your location I might be able to pick you up.......... tomorrow........I've had some whisky and it's warm and snug by my fire


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I am sure the country is well equipped to deal with a bit of snow, I have complete faith in the councils and highways around these parts.


You typed that with a straight face


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> You typed that with a straight face



Nah!


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I am sure the country is well equipped to deal with a bit of snow, I have complete faith in the councils and highways around these parts.


Local council had the gritters out today. In the rain, on hills!


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Local council had the gritters out today. In the rain, on hills!


Is it true they named one of their trucks Adolf Gritler?


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Is it true they named one of their trucks Adolf Gritler?


Names were never allowed.
They, the council, banned drivers from having name plates in the cabs.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2019)

@welsh dragon, do you know a Laurence Mains from down your way?

Involved in something called the "Dragon Project".


----------



## Paulus (15 Dec 2019)

Morning all fellow retirees. It's still wet and dark outside, but I will be braving the elements to walk muttles before breakfast.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees. It's still wet and dark outside, but I will be braving the elements to walk muttles before breakfast.


I've resisted a walk just now as I think the roads and pavements are icy. Bit more browsing then I'll have breakfast. Maybe get out once the frost lifts.


----------



## screenman (15 Dec 2019)

Not sure what the day will bring, maybe bitting and bobbing around the house, maybe a bit of retail, maybe even a gym session.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks, our lad went back last night, and will be down again at Xmas, our other lad is visiting today and bringing our granddaughter up as well. My Good Lady is still struggling with her dud knee, I wanted to go out for the day yesterday but we only nipped out to a local cafe and called in on my Sister In Law on the way back.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> @welsh dragon, do you know a Laurence Mains from down your way?
> 
> Involved in something called the "Dragon Project".




I have seen him. He has written a few books. He lives opposite to my son. 

He is a very odd sort Indeed.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

Morning folks. A calm day here by the looks 0f it but anything can happen as they say


----------



## screenman (15 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have seen him. He has written a few books. He lives opposite to my son.
> 
> He is a very odd sort Indeed.



In that case he would fit in well here.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> In that case he would fit in well here.



To be honest I think he would be even to weird to fit In here.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> To be honest I think he would be even to weird to fit In here.



Very weird then.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Very weird then.




You have no idea. Believe me. Classic is positively normal compared to him


----------



## Mart44 (15 Dec 2019)

Good morning - There was some heavy overnight rain but it's dry now and 6°C. Nothing needs doing today and I'll probably spend the day doing 'nothing'.

Might not even get any visitors ..which can be good sometimes.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2019)

Morning all.
Not much planned today.
Beach walk with the doggie, then a stroll down to the village for Sunday lunch.
Thats about it really........


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2019)

Good morning. The roofs are white over with snow and hail. It looks 

I would like to have a manservant or maid. Someone to clean out and light the woodburner. Then trudge up to the wood shed. 

My lad went to Bristol to watch Rovers play Bristol City. 2-0 the Blues. We have discussed putting May 25th in our diaries as a precaution. Wish he'd told me, I'd have gone.

Great lunch at our favourite café with my friend yesterday.

Considered riding but did not wake till 8.05.

Today I think will be wrapping presents and stuff.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2019)

Family Sunday morning.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Dec 2019)

Morning, I've just got up


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have seen him. He has written a few books. He lives opposite to my son.
> 
> *He is a very odd sort Indeed.*


That's what he thought of me.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's what he thought of me.




Did you meet him?


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

Is @Dave7 still stuck at the motorway services, with a dead battery?


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Did you meet him?


No, just some research I'm doing was passed onto him.


----------



## screenman (15 Dec 2019)

Retail it is, Debenhams here we come.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> No, just some research I'm doing was passed onto him.




You had a lucky escape then


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

I am a member of a local buy, sell or swap Facebook group. Someone in the group posted a photo of 2 bananas duct taped to a kitchen cabinet door with a caption saying that they wanted £120.000 for it.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You had a lucky escape then


If you get the chance, two words to say to him "Northern Earth".


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> If you get the chance, two words to say to him "Northern Earth".




I'd rather not say anything to him. He might attack me. Believe me you do not want to talk to him. There are some very odd people around town and he is one of them


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is @Dave7 still stuck at the motorway services, with a dead battery?


Yoohoo
Nipped out to Aldi to try and miss the rush. Blimey, dont people go mad!!! 10.30 and shelves were empty with staff rushing around refilling as quick as poss.
Anyway.....
My conversation stopper for today!!!
At the till the young lady operative has a full on, open gobbed yawn.
Me (laughing)...." am I keeping you awake"?
Her (not laughing).......i had no sleep last night, one of my grandparents died".
OOPS


----------



## screenman (15 Dec 2019)

I am sitting here surrounded by tall leather boots.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yoohoo
> Nipped out to Aldi to try and miss the rush. Blimey, dont people go mad!!! 10.30 and shelves were empty with staff rushing around refilling as quick as poss.
> Anyway.....
> My conversation stopper for today!!!
> ...




Oops. Foot in mouth time.


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2019)

A very Merry Christmas to all you skivers.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 496627
> 
> A very Merry Christmas to all you skivers.


I wouldn't drink that. Its got a christmas tree growing out of it


----------



## Paulus (15 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 496627
> 
> A very Merry Christmas to all you skivers.








I'll have a pint with you, Merry Crimbo to all fellow retirees.


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 496629
> 
> 
> I'll have a pint with you, Merry Crimbo to all fellow retirees.


Wassat yer neckin' ?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Wassat yer neckin' ?


I was wondering that. TBH it looks like somebody has already drunk it once


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

Thunder and lightning here. Really loud thunder. And lots of rain 

And now hail.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)




----------



## numbnuts (15 Dec 2019)

We have just


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2019)

Cold but dry here. Riding over to Milton Keynes tomorrow so I hope it stays that way.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Cold but dry here. Riding over to Milton Keynes tomorrow so I hope it stays that way.


And if it's wet, windy and cold in Milton Keynes tomorrow but cold and dry where you are now?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2019)

Ride for tomorrow planned. Just hope the forecast is half accurate.

I haven't done much today.........I'm beginning to think I'm not very good at not doing much. Restless would be the word.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2019)

OK. I don't consider myself old. The whole of my Sunday newspaper supplement has been edited by Stormszy.

?????


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> OK. I don't consider myself old. The whole of my Sunday newspaper supplement has been edited by Stormszy.
> 
> ?????


Which one, or would you rather not say?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which one, or would you rather not say?


 The Observer


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Cold but dry here. Riding over to Milton Keynes tomorrow so I hope it stays that way.



I'm riding Tuesday, tomorrow I'm having Xmas dinner with the yoga ladies.


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The Observer


Otherwise known as @Dave7 in the bushes outside @welsh dragon 's place.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The Observer


Not one I read.


You'll not hold that against me though.


----------



## gavroche (15 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not one I read.
> 
> 
> You'll not hold that against me though.


Do people still buy newspapers nowadays? I never do.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Otherwise known as @Dave7 in the bushes outside @welsh dragon 's place.




I thought I saw the bushes moving.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

gavroche said:


> Do people still buy newspapers nowadays? I never do.


Rarely read them online, and I don't think I've ever read a complete "copy" online.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I thought I saw the bushes moving.


Not the wind moving them?


----------



## screenman (15 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not the wind moving them?



Was Drago there as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not the wind moving them?




That would mean Drago was hiding in the bushes.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Was Drago there as well.


Not being there myself I'm unable to deny or confirm that.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2019)

Just watched Bridge of Spies on Film 4. Enjoyed it. Dark Matters in a few minutes and that will be the tv for the night.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watched Bridge of Spies on Film 4. Enjoyed it. Dark Matters in a few minutes and that will be the tv for the night.



I will be watching Dark Matters as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I will be watching Dark Matters as well.


Running late. Ben Stokes needs to stop wittering on! Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Running late. Ben Stokes needs to stop wittering on! Lol.




. Indeed. Come on. Jog on.


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I will be watching Dark Matters as well.


I'd keep an eye on your bushes if I we're you.......


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'd keep an eye on your bushes if I we're you.......




.def no comment


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Otherwise known as @Dave7 in the bushes outside @welsh dragon 's place.


So @Dave7 is Stormszy??


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2019)

gavroche said:


> Do people still buy newspapers nowadays? I never do.



We buy The Guardian and Observer at the weekend and they get read from cover to cover but it usually takes till Wednesday. I only buy at other times if I'm on the train etc.

I spend about 45 minutes reading the main stories online for the rest of the week.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I will be watching Dark Matters as well.


Mrs P has been watching this. I'm going to bed to watch The Laundromat on my lap top.

Just leaving this wide open for classic.........


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has been watching this. I'm going to bed to watch The Laundromat on my lap top.
> 
> Just leaving this wide open for classic.........


You'll have covered the camera and microphone over then!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has been watching this. I'm going to bed to watch The Laundromat on my lap top.
> 
> Just leaving this wide open for classic.........




Why would you want a Laundromat on your lap then?


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Why would you want a Laundromat on your lap then?


Do the washing whilst he sleeps


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Otherwise known as @Dave7 in the bushes outside @welsh dragon 's place.


Nahh. She knows my feelings but I dont do lurking


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I will be watching Dark Matters as well.


Dark matter is a documentary about my Y fronts.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Dark matter is a documentary about my Y fronts.


Wouldn't that be anti-matter?


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2019)

Only 375 days to go!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Only 375 days to go!


.........till Christmas 2020


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Dark matter is a documentary about my Y fronts.



The Laundromat being the sequel.........

It's a very good film with Meryl Streep. On Netflix now.


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

Had pla med a bike ride today, but my windy shoulder is aching. I'll get fully awake, walk Mini D to school and reassess.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2019)

Good morning people. Still dark so I have no idea what the weather is like.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2019)

Morning. Was just having a nosy at the webcam at a little airport 20 miles away and it looks like snow on their camera. Surely not. Don't think there is any expected.


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Wassat yer neckin' ?


Oakham OPA. A very good pint.


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2019)

Morning all, we had quite a big thunderstorm here about 11.30 last night. The lightening was spectacular. It woke me up and I didn't get back to sleep until about 4. More rain expected today . Don't think I'll be out on the bike today.


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2019)

That was not a thunderstorm. That was me messing around lighting my farts.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2019)

Morning.
LIDL & ALDI day today, so off around the bay to Bideford. 
Might need a lie down afterwards due to the excitement of it all.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2019)

Good morning. I've emptied the dishwasher, tidied up, had my porridge. Time to take Mrs P coffee and get my kit on. Riding at 9.00. It's a bit windy but OK otherwise.


----------



## Mart44 (16 Dec 2019)

Good morning - A grey but dry morning and I'm going to risk a ride to the allotment. I haven't been there for ages because it has been too wet. Also because there isn't much that needs doing at this time of year.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2019)

I've just got up, woke up at 1:00 and still awake at 5:00


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning.
> LIDL & ALDI day today, so off around the bay to Bideford.
> Might need a lie down afterwards due to the excitement of it all.


After my Aldi trip yesterday I wish you the best with that. We await a full report


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2019)

Its official.......I am verry unhappy today.
Our garden is in danger of swimming in sh1t.
We are the last house before the sewage pipe goes across the park to the main sewer. Somewhere along there is a blockage.......and as we are the last house we get everyones sh1t piling up. United Utilities promise to be here within 48 hours.
It happened maybe 5 years ago and it was tree roots so they dug and lined the pipes. Could be similar again .


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning.
> LIDL & ALDI day today, so off around the bay to Bideford.
> Might need a lie down afterwards due to the excitement of it all.



Just taken delivery of a case of wine, from Aldi. 

I am no expert on wine, but, I do like drinking it 

Aldi deliver via Yodel (in this area at least). Have to say, their service is excellent, in my experience, in particular, their tracking App.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its official.......I am verry unhappy today.
> Our garden is in danger of swimming in sh1t.
> We are the last house before the sewage pipe goes across the park to the main sewer. Somewhere along there is a blockage.......and as we are the last house we get everyones sh1t piling up. United Utilities promise to be here within 48 hours.
> It happened maybe 5 years ago and it was tree roots so they dug and lined the pipes. Could be similar again .




You have my deepest sympathy. Certainly no laughing matter.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its official.......I am verry unhappy today.
> Our garden is in danger of swimming in sh1t.
> We are the last house before the sewage pipe goes across the park to the main sewer. Somewhere along there is a blockage.......and as we are the last house we get everyones sh1t piling up. United Utilities promise to be here within 48 hours.
> It happened maybe 5 years ago and it was tree roots so they dug and lined the pipes. Could be similar again .



We had a similar problem, thankfully, only once (so far)!

I am sure you already know this, but, it is worth noting, if the sewer/drain is on your property, but, is a shared drain/sewer, the Water Authority will unblock FoC.

In our case, Northumberland Water were there within an hour and cleared the problem.

Not a job I would fancy 

Am I allowed to use that word "job", it is a bit close to that four letter word "work".


----------



## derrick (16 Dec 2019)

Nice to be back after a 2 day ban, Think i will have to bite my tounge when it comes to political threads.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2019)

derrick said:


> Nice to be back after a 2 day ban, Think i will have *to bite my tounge* when it comes to political threads.



No, don't do that! takes all the fun out of it!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2019)

derrick said:


> Nice to be back after a 2 day ban, Think i will have to bite my tounge when it comes to political threads.




Bad boy. They should have made you sit in the naughty chair. That'll learn ya


----------



## oldwheels (16 Dec 2019)

Wet and a cold wind tho’ the temp. at the back ( north) side of the house is 5 degrees. Not going cycling again as I don’t want my nice clean trike to get all wet and mucky. Morning visit to the surgery to get my bloods done and B12 jab. The nurse took my blood pressure and then did it again and again before declaring it the best it has ever been. Blood pressure of an 18 year old she said. That was a long time ago. We also had a chat about politics and she is very annoyed at the BBC in particular for continually rubbishing the Scottish NHS and frightening the parents of infants to this end. She has young children herself and not long back from maternity leave. Nice girl who has been doing my jabs for a few years now.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> We had a similar problem, thankfully, only once (so far)!
> 
> I am sure you already know this, but, it is worth noting, if the sewer/drain is on your property, but, is a shared drain/sewer, the Water Authority will unblock FoC.
> 
> ...


Yes, we are the last of 10 houses on this drain. There wont be a charge but we will have to wait for them.......up to 2 days.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up, woke up at 1:00 and still awake at 5:00


Sleep nearer the edge of the bed!


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, we are the last of 10 houses on this drain. There wont be a charge but we will have to wait for them.......up to 2 days.


Sh1t happens........


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Sh1t happens........


Well there should be a ban on people around here sh1tting until our drains are sorted


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well there should be a ban on people around here sh1tting until our drains are sorted


It's crap, innit?


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2019)

We're just about to settle down in the snug with a bottle of fizz, a box of choccie biccies and the classic Alistair Sim version of A Christmas Carol.
It's all go!


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2019)

I once got a 2 day ban for being too sexy - it was to protect Pat the Mod from losing control.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Dec 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> Aldi deliver via Yodel (in this area at least). Have to say, their service is excellent,


Hmm. Had a delivery from Yodel earlier in the week, left in one of the recycling bins ... which is apt, 'cos I was out cycling. Interestingly though, I hadn't ordered anything. The parcel had the right postcode (though it was delivered here rather than one of the 8 other properties with thay postcode), but none of the rest of the address indicated it was for here. The recipient, as indicated clearly on the parcel, should have been SafetyKleen a large chemical waste recycling firm a couple of miles away. Not sure whether the Yodeller thought the recycling plant must have been round the back of the house on the patio?!


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2019)

Your patio must be very safe and clean, hence the obvious confusion.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2019)

I need to order my mum flowers from interflora for Christmas.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> I once got a 2 day ban for being too sexy - it was to protect Pat the Mod from losing control.


Are you sure that wasn't for being too smelly ??


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Hmm. Had a delivery from Yodel earlier in the week, left in one of the recycling bins ... which is apt, 'cos I was out cycling. Interestingly though, I hadn't ordered anything. The parcel had the right postcode (though it was delivered here rather than one of the 8 other properties with thay postcode), but none of the rest of the address indicated it was for here. The recipient, as indicated clearly on the parcel, should have been SafetyKleen a large chemical waste recycling firm a couple of miles away. Not sure whether the Yodeller thought the recycling plant must have been round the back of the house on the patio?!



I am an avid "online shopper", plus, being retired, we are often at home when parcels for working neighbours arrive, and will almost always take in parcels for neighbours.

As a result, I am on "friendly terms" with our Royal Mail postie, and, many Courier drivers.

Although many of them tell me it is "against the rules", mostly, if I am not in, and, a parcel arrives, they will leave it in the recycling bin, or, some other "safe place", thus saving me having to chase it up, and, them having to re-deliver.

I don't know how true this is, but, one of my "drinking pals" claims that Yodel drivers get only 50p per parcel, and, then, only when parcel is actually delivered.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> We're just about to settle down in the snug with a bottle of fizz, a box of choccie biccies and the classic Alistair Sim version of A Christmas Carol.
> It's all go!


We have had a bottle of champas in the fridge for 12 months.....a pressie from someone. We just cant get in the mood for it


----------



## screenman (16 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We have had a bottle of champas in the fridge for 12 months.....a pressie from someone. We just cant get in the mood for it



My address is.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Your patio must be very safe and clean, hence the obvious confusion.


 Oh, you should see my patio. That *definitely* wasn't the reason.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Dec 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> I am an avid "online shopper", plus, being retired, we are often at home when parcels for working neighbours arrive, and will almost always take in parcels for neighbours.
> 
> As a result, I am on "friendly terms" with our Royal Mail postie, and, many Courier drivers.
> 
> ...


I'm happy with leaving deliveries in the bin; that makes sense to me, especially as most of my neighbours are out at work & therefore also unavailable. 

50p doesn't seem like much, but it's better than what it _cost_ me to run the parcel down to SafetyKleen ... who were barely grateful for the inconvenience I suffered on their behalf.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2019)

*Paul's Top Tip*. Don't ride through puddles!!!

Riding along with the guys on a muddy lane I got a load of mud stuck under the front mudguard. Spotting a puddle ahead I thought I'll just ride through that to wash the crap out.

WHAM!!! Socking great pot hole which I rode through safely and vertically..........I did come out with pinch punctures in both front and rear tyres. 

I may not live this down for some time. People were equally amused at my plight and impressed I had two spare tubes.

Another 52 miles on the clock.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> *Paul's Top Tip*. Don't ride through puddles!!!
> 
> Riding along with the guys on a muddy lane I got a load of mud stuck under the front mudguard. Spotting a puddle ahead I thought I'll just ride through that to wash the crap out.
> 
> ...


Just what you want......cold, wet and two punctures.
I can live without that


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just what you want......cold, wet and two punctures.
> I can live without that


Strangely you're not the first to say that!!!!

To compound matters at the café I discovered I had no means of payment! My friends listened to my appeals for help, no cash, no tubes........please don't desert me.


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Oh, you should see my patio.


Your best chat up line?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Your best chat up line?




His only one by the sounds of it.


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2019)

My first post on my new tablet, I've been using a Lenovo tab 4 with a 8 inch screen for the last couple of years, I've now upgraded to its big brother with a 10 inch screen using the money I got for my birthday last week.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> My first post on my new tablet, I've been using a Lenovo tab 4 with a 8 inch screen for the last couple of years, I've now upgraded to its big brother with a 10 inch screen using the money I got for my birthday last week.


Happy Birthday, for last week.


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Happy Birthday, for last week.



Thank you


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2019)

Well where is everyone? It's 06.55!!!

Good morning. A decidedly chilly feeling outside and around the house. Been up for an hour, had coffee and caught up my Scrabble - a touch addictive. Think I'll sofa doze then it's build a fire and crack on with the housework. It must be Tuesday!!!


----------



## Drago (17 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

Feel a bit icky today 😭


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Dec 2019)

Right, I suppose I better get the Xmas presents wrangled wrapped.
Scissors - ✔
Sellotape - ✔
Tags - ✔
Wrapping paper - ... ?
<Sighs> <Waits for shops to open>

"Fail to prepare, and ... etc"


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Feel a bit icky today 😭


You _always_ feel a bit icky. 

Had a call yesterday from an old work colleague, who I haven't seen for 15 years. Turns out that he's just retired and moved down from Worcestershire to Bideford. Meeting up with him for a pint at lunchtime. It'll be good to catch up on the gos from up country.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well where is everyone? It's 06.55!!!


I was out for a little jog. Bit mucky underfoot.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks. A cold grey morning and mucky under foot, time for a bike ride


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2019)

Good morning peeps. Verrrrry cold here and frosty. .

I have wrapping paper but I have yet to wrap the presents or present.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning peeps. Verrrrry cold here and frosty. .
> 
> I have wrapping paper but I have yet to wrap the presents or present.


Are you supposed to buy presents?


----------



## Drago (17 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I was out for a little jog. Bit mucky underfoot.


That's what Mrs D says when I chuck my Y fronts on the bedroom floor.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you supposed to buy presents?




Well I only bought 1.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Well I only bought 1.


One more than me!


----------



## Mart44 (17 Dec 2019)

Good morning - Dry out there and we hopefully will not get wet during this morning's shopping trip. Not my usual nimble self this morning. Somehow pulled a muscle in the back of my leg.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - Dry out there and we hopefully will not get wet during this morning's shopping trip. Not my usual nimble self this morning. Somehow pulled a muscle in the back of my leg.
> 
> Have the best day possible.
> 
> View attachment 496795




Ooh. I like your baubles


----------



## Mart44 (17 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. I like your baubles


Well.. I thought I ought to try and be a bit festive seeing as how it's nearly Christmas.


----------



## Mark pallister (17 Dec 2019)

Only ten months in but loving it so far 
dog walking , gardening and plenty of cycling 
will hit 9000 miles this year ,the good thing is you can pick the nice days to go out 
bit of zwifting if the weathers too bad 
not rich but get buy ok


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2019)

Mark pallister said:


> Only ten months in but loving it so far
> dog walking , gardening and plenty of cycling
> will hit 9000 miles this year ,the good thing is you can pick the nice days to go out
> bit of zwifting if the weathers too bad
> not rich but get buy ok


Now there's a man whose getting the hang of things!!

Not sure about this Zwifting business though.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Dec 2019)

Morning


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. I like your baubles


Thats what all the girls say


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats what all the girls say




I knew someone would take the bait...


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

I awoke and was out of bed at 0600 this morning. I felt decidedly 'iffy'......shaky, cold and a bad throat. Went straight back to bed. Up again at 08.30 and feel the same
I have just had a coffee with a good measure of cognac so will see what happens.
Its day 2 and no sign of the sh1t men yet. She was adamant it would be within 2 days though. It will be a big job (excuse the pun) if its root ingress as suspected.
We have 10 neighbours feeding into our drain. I am just grateful one of them is not Drago..... now that would be a serious problem


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its day 2 and no sign of the sh1t men yet. She was adamant it would be within 2 days though. It will be a big job (excuse the pun) if its root ingress as suspected.


They're just going through the motions.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2019)

Lord.........seen it all now! 

https://road.cc/content/tech-news/2...ike-seat-vibrator-pocket-give-sexual-pleasure


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lord.........seen it all now!
> 
> https://road.cc/content/tech-news/2...ike-seat-vibrator-pocket-give-sexual-pleasure


2 questions (at least) for you.
A. Does it work for you?
B. How did you find that add ie what were
you googling?


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I awoke and was out of bed at 0600 this morning. I felt decidedly 'iffy'......shaky, cold and a bad throat. Went straight back to bed. Up again at 08.30 and feel the same
> I have just had a coffee with a good measure of cognac so will see what happens.
> Its day 2 and no sign of the sh1t men yet. She was adamant it would be within 2 days though. It will be a big job (excuse the pun) if its root ingress as suspected.
> We have 10 neighbours feeding into our drain. I am just grateful one of them is not Drago..... now that would be a serious problem


If it's starting to cause health problems, give them another call.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> 2 questions (at least) for you.
> A. Does it work for you?
> B. How did you find that add ie what were
> you googling?




Just asking for a friend are you?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> If it's starting to cause health problems, give them another call.


Tried that. She said 'well some people actuall have it backing up into thier house'.
I will give it till lunch time and phone again.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2019)

I have just ordered a flower arrangemrnt for my mummy.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just asking for a friend are you?


The last thing I would want is a vibrator up my jacksie when cycling.....or any other time tbh.
I just read the add to Mrs D as I thought it could be one christmas present sorted but from her expression it a definite NOOOO .
Still waiting for Mo to answer my questions though


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just ordered a flower arrangemrnt for my mummy.
> 
> View attachment 496801


Fair swap.....


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Fair swap.....




I thought so as well.


----------



## Paulus (17 Dec 2019)

Morning all, very damp and murky outside.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The last thing I would want is a vibrator up my jacksie when cycling.....or any other time tbh.
> I just read the add to Mrs D as I thought it could be one christmas present sorted but from her expression it a definite NOOOO .
> Still waiting for Mo to answer my questions though


Lol.....no I haven’t tried it, and I normally browse road cc, but usually checking the latest bikes and gear so that took me by surprise!


----------



## Paulus (17 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.....no I haven’t tried it, and I normally browse road cc, but usually checking the latest bikes and gear so that took me by surprise!


A bit like sitting on that saddle might do


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.....no I haven’t tried it, and I normally browse road cc, but usually checking the latest bikes and gear so that took me by surprise!


Now here is a question. Answers from all invited.
When on your bike/exercise bike, what music do you listen to.
If you have one of those vibrator seats you could play........
When you're smilng
Other suggestions welcome.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2019)

Sat in the cafe at Willoughby with a coffee and a bacon sandwich, thick fog here, I could do with radar, unfortunately the battery in my front flasher has died so I'm only lit at the back. Walked in the cafe and they are selling knitted dolls for charity and it looks like I've now added another one to my Good Ladies collection.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Tried that. She said 'well some people actuall have it backing up into thier house'.
> I will give it till lunch time and phone again.


Sound familiar?
_"The symptoms usually develop 7 to 14 days after exposure to the bacteria. There are two main types of infection mild and severe. With a mild case you will develop flu-like symptoms like headache, chills and muscle pain. This type is the most common and accounts for 90% of reported cases. The mild symptoms will usually resolve within five to seven days."_


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sound familiar?
> _"The symptoms usually develop 7 to 14 days after exposure to the bacteria. There are two main types of infection mild and severe. With a mild case you will develop flu-like symptoms like headache, chills and muscle pain. This type is the most common and accounts for 90% of reported cases. The mild symptoms will usually resolve within five to seven days."_


Just phoned again.......they will be here any time up to 2200 hrs.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just phoned again.......they will be here any time up to 2200 hrs.


Get everyone else affected to phone at the same time.


----------



## Mart44 (17 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lord.........seen it all now!
> 
> https://road.cc/content/tech-news/2...ike-seat-vibrator-pocket-give-sexual-pleasure



I thought all seasoned 'well 'ard' cyclists had granite saddles.. 

https://sheldonbrown.com/real-man.html


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get everyone else affected to phone at the same time.


Thats the problem. We are the only ones affected as every one else's sh1t is coming into our garden. When this last happened .....maybe 8 years ago I knocked on all the neighbours but (understandably) they weren't interested as they aren't affected. The council stepped in and wrote to everyone saying they were sorting the problem and would bill everyone equally. Shortly after that it became United Utilities and the government decreed.....anything beyond our fence is UU's problem.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thats the problem. We are the only ones affected as every one else's sh1t is coming into our garden. When this last happened .....maybe 8 years ago I knocked on all the neighbours but (understandably) they weren't interested as they aren't affected. The council stepped in and wrote to everyone saying they were sorting the problem and would bill everyone equally. Shortly after that it became United Utilities and the government decreed.....anything beyond our fence is UU's problem.



I had great sympathy with you.... until...... you mentioned United Utilities...... I do hope you are not going to cost them too much and deplete my dividends ........


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2019)

I got back about three quarter of an hour ago, rode 54 miles, this brings me to 4911 miles, 89 miles shy of 5000 miles for the year. Definitely not the nicest ride I've done, I'm not sure if rule 9 applies and I'm a badass, or I'm just a silly old sod for riding in those conditions. Cold and foggy most of the way down, I came out of the cafe and conditions had got worse, thick fog and drizzle, fortunately by the time I got to Sawbridge it had cleared up and the rest of the way home it was just cold and grey. Riding across Grandborough fields on the way out I spotted a bird of prey sitting in the top of the hedge, and it just sat there and watched me cycle past, riding back up the same lane on the way back it flew low over my head and settled on the top of the telegraph pole at the side of the lane just in front of me then just watched me cycle past again.


----------



## Mark pallister (17 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Now there's a man whose getting the hang of things!!
> 
> Not sure about this Zwifting business though.
> necessary evil in this weather ,actually the racing is very addictive


----------



## Paulus (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Now here is a question. Answers from all invited.
> When on your bike/exercise bike, what music do you listen to.
> If you have one of those vibrator seats you could play........
> When you're smilng
> Other suggestions welcome.


Good vibrations, the Beach Boys


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2019)

Just got back from lunchtime assignation with old mate from up country.
MrsD drove back. 
5 pints of Dartmoor 'Jail Ale'...............you won't be hearing from me until this evening.....


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2019)

@dave r without doubt #9


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Just got back from lunchtime assignation with old mate from up country.
> MrsD drove back.
> 5 pints of Dartmoor 'Jail Ale'...............you won't be hearing from me until this evening.....


Or maybe tomorrow


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2019)

For 355 days of the year the magic of Christmas lives in these boxes. Mrs P is decorating the house tonight.

I'm just popping out now to a public meeting on the local council's 15 year housing plan. Not sure why as the ones nearest us are scheduled for building in 15 years time. I'll be 80!

I think it might be wise to stop at ALDI for a bottle of whisky. 🤫


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @dave r without doubt #9


????


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> For 355 days of the year the magic of Christmas lives in these boxes. Mrs P is decorating the house tonight.
> 
> I'm just popping out now to a public meeting on the local council's 15 year housing plan. Not sure why as the ones nearest us are scheduled for building in 15 years time. I'll be 80!
> 
> ...


Whisky on offer at Aldi.... £12.99 for a Ltr bottle.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> ????



https://www.velominati.com/


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> https://www.velominati.com/


Ahhh got it, thanks.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2019)

Time for The Repair Shop


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Time for The Repair Shop


What's tha bust?


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> ????


Rule No.9. Definitely a badass for being out today. It's a compliment!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Whisky on offer at Aldi.... £12.99 for a Ltr bottle.


Really? Which one? I didn't see it in our local ALDI.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

The sh1t engineers arrived.
Things are complicated.
The park at the back is owned by Warrington Council.
United Utilities say, in that case its not thier problem..... its WBC.
WBC claim the land is technically owned by the MOD.
I have deeds showing WBC purchased the land from MOD in 1982.
I am saying......I DONT GIVE A SH1T WHO OWNES IT, JUST GET IT SORTED


----------



## Paulus (17 Dec 2019)

Guess where we are tonight?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Really? Which one? I didn't see it in our local ALDI.


Thier standard Highlan Earl. Normally £14.99.....on offer at £12.99.
It was advertised on the radio.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Guess where we are tonight?
> View attachment 496879


Watching Boris Johnson it appears.


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Guess where we are tonight?
> View attachment 496879


Billy Graham revival meeting?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Billy Graham revival meeting?


Hang on.....Billy Graham has been dead 2 years.
Is that why its called a revival meeting


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hang on.....Billy Graham has been dead 2 years.
> Is that why its called a revival meeting


It's a miracle!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2019)

@Dave7 thanks I shall return tomorrow. I glanced at the Highland Early but thought it was £14.99. I'll take another look 'cos at £12.99 it's a bargain.

I usually buy either the Islay single or the Highland blended.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hang on.....Billy Graham has been dead 2 years.
> Is that why its called a revival meeting


Not far off. @Paulus is at the O2, London.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 thanks I shall return tomorrow. I glanced at the Highland Early but thought it was £14.99. I'll take another look 'cos at £12.99 it's a bargain.
> 
> I usually buy either the Islay single or the Highland blended.


We drink Highland Earl as a bog standard whisky with a mixer eg lemonade. Mrs D prefers it to Bells or Grouse.
Thier malts are good though.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Really? Which one? I didn't see it in our local ALDI.


He beat you to it, watch for him offering to sell you a bottle or two at half as much again!


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> The sh1t engineers arrived.
> Things are complicated.
> The park at the back is owned by Warrington Council.
> United Utilities say, in that case its not thier problem..... its WBC.
> ...


Seems as though no-one gives a schitt.

The danger is the gases given off by the stuff. They're colourless, odourless & tasteless. But they can be deadly at the same time.

Any water courses nearby, include any surface water drains. If there are it becomes an environmental issue. Might mean escalating it to enviroment agency level to get a resolution.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> We drink Highland Earl as a bog standard whisky with a mixer eg lemonade. Mrs D prefers it to Bells or Grouse.
> Thier malts are good though.


Yep that's how I use it. Whisky and water.


----------



## Drago (17 Dec 2019)

Don't put water in whisky. Water is filthy stuff- fish sheet in it!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Seems as though no-one gives a schitt.
> 
> The danger is the gases given off by the stuff. They're colourless, odourless & tasteless. But they can be deadly at the same time.
> 
> Any water courses nearby, include any surface water drains. If there are it becomes an environmental issue. Might mean escalating it to enviroment agency level to get a resolution.


Its definitely not odourless☹


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Its definitely not odourless☹


The ones you can't get are the dangerous ones. That's why those doing the job day in day out have monitors.

It's responsible for two deaths a year. They tend to fall face down into, having been overcome by the gases.

Are you able to hire a set of rods, try and get some flow again?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> The ones you can't get are the dangerous ones. That's why those doing the job day in day out have monitors.
> 
> It's responsible for two deaths a year. They tend to fall face down into, having been overcome by the gases.
> 
> Are you able to hire a set of rods, try and get some flow again?


The problem is 500 yards away..... across the park, towards the main sewer. Its tree root ingress (i think). Its going to be a civils job to line the pipes.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2019)

Have you tried 01925 23 7000, asking for Louise Beardmore(Customer Services)?

Edited to add
Would you be able to get a red food dye into the system. Shame them, when it can be seen breaking the surface. And it won't be just you reporting it either.


----------



## Drago (17 Dec 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night Mary Elle


----------



## Paulus (17 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Billy Graham revival meeting?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2019)

I am first. 

A chilly one up here this morning, but dry for the day by the looks of it. I will go out for a quick walk then afraid it is delivery waiting for much of the day as I have two separate deliveries due at different times.

In my quest to get more than a couple of hours sleep, I have splurged on a Tempurpedic mattress, but even although they are a bit expensive, they don't always get rave reviews so I've maybe wasted unnecessary money..........we shall see.


----------



## Drago (18 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

It's either foggy of I have cataracts, not sure which.

Busy day. My Dad is coming to stay tomorrow so ill straighten up and deep clean the house. It also means I won't be about this place so much in the coming days.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Don't put water in whisky. Water is filthy stuff- fish sheet in it!


Some of the cheaper ones need something but I agree quality whisky should not be polluted with anything.


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2019)

Good morning all fellow retirees, once again meeting my mate and his dog for a long walk across the fields with a stop for coffee half way. Then I am meeting my son for a burrito at lunchtime. 
Rod Stewart was fantastic last night at the O2, it's the 2nd time I have seen him, but MrsP first saw him in 1978, and this was her 5th time for her.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks. Bloody cold here. I have started a fire already.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2019)

Well good morning. It looks about +2C and clear skies. Not sure what today brings. Mrs P off to Manchester. I shall drop her at the station at 9.30 and collect at 8.00pm. All my cycling buddies have bailed, wimps, so I guess it will be a solo.

Terrible night's sleep. Woke up with cold knees. Put electric blanket on. Got too hot. Switched it off. Cold knees return! What is going on?

My knees are cold know.


----------



## screenman (18 Dec 2019)

I went back to sleep after the alarm went off, it seems I am going to get up 3 hours later than normal.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well good morning. It looks about +2C and clear skies. Not sure what today brings. Mrs P off to Manchester. I shall drop her at the station at 9.30 and collect at 8.00pm. All my cycling buddies have bailed, wimps, so I guess it will be a solo.
> 
> Terrible night's sleep. Woke up with cold knees. Put electric blanket on. Got too hot. Switched it off. Cold knees return! What is going on?
> 
> My knees are cold know.


Sounds like you are menopausal!


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks . another murky manky morning, out to lunch then down the club for the afternoon, last one this year and posibly the last one, I think they are winding the club up, we'll find out whats happening today hopefully.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds like you are menopausal!


I've always been in touch with my feminine side


----------



## Mart44 (18 Dec 2019)

Good morning - Still incapacitated with a painful muscle strain. I have to go to our son's place today anyway to see what might be wrong with his TV. I'll have to drive rather than cycle there.

After that, I'm going to do nothing.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


>


Looks like Mary Berry doing a BJ.


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Looks like Mary Berry doing a BJ.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Seems as though no-one gives a schitt.
> 
> The danger is the gases given off by the stuff. They're colourless, odourless & tasteless. But they can be deadly at the same time.
> 
> Any water courses nearby, include any surface water drains. If there are it becomes an environmental issue. Might mean escalating it to enviroment agency level to get a resolution.


It is next to a stream. WBC promise to escalate it.....we shall see


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Some of the cheaper ones need something but I agree quality whisky should not be polluted with anything.


All the experts tend to agree that it needs a drop of water to break it up and release the flavours better.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2019)

Off down to the caravan storage this morning to prep it ready for our Sunday getaway.
With a bit of luck we should be able to drive down to Boscastle, set up and get in the pub for Sunday lunch by 1pm.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> All the experts tend to agree that it needs a drop of water to break it up and release the flavours better.


I must be an expert then! Yay!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2019)

Morning all. Cold and miserable here.
So after United Utilities telling me the problem is beneath WBCs land so is their problem I phoned WBC this morning. Their main man is coming out later but is adamant that its UUs problem. He says he will phone UUs escalation team to get things moving.
Any problems and I will phone environmental services and see if they can intervene.
Edit.
The guy coming out IS Environmental Service & Protection.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Dec 2019)

Morning


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> All the experts tend to agree that it needs a drop of water to break it up and release the flavours better.



Oh I agree. With the cheaper I tend to go quite heavy on water but with a quality malt literally just a drop to release the oils.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2019)

Right I've been outside. Mrs P is on the train. I've now lit the woodburner. Clearly I'm not badass - it's dank, murky and very cold. I may go on the allotment later.


----------



## CharlesF (18 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Guess where we are tonight?
> View attachment 496879



Rod Stewart


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2019)

CharlesF said:


> Rod Stewart


Correct.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Looks like Mary Berry doing a BJ.



The mind boggles


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2019)

Littlehurst garden centre Kersley, Turkey and stuffing batches with roast spuds and gravy.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2019)

Just dropped in to my local CAMRA award winning brewery to pick up essential supplies for next week. 
Nice selection of dark winter ales to settle down with.


----------



## GM (18 Dec 2019)

Morning all. Had a bit of a scare, been in the pleasure of one of the finest NHS establishments with a skyline view for the last 2 days. Nothing serious but all sorted now. I was worried next weeks holiday would be in jeopardy, so thanks to the brilliant staff at UCH all's well


----------



## derrick (18 Dec 2019)

I cannot be arsed to do anything today, A day of relaxing before this evenings pub bash starts,


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2019)

Aldi Vodka is now reduced to the same as the whisky... .£12.99 PER LITRE.
We enjoy vodka with fresh orange as a pre dinner drink.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2019)

derrick said:


> I cannot be arsed to do anything today, A day of relaxing before this evenings pub bash starts,


Good man, that's the spirit!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2019)

I have done bugger all today except put up a picture.

Mrs P has just rung to say she is getting an early train. This is good as I will be able to have a glass earlier than expected.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2019)

I hadn't done much either. It's hissing down here as well.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Dec 2019)

Today I have made nine individual apple pies other than that sod all and now it's


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2019)

I have sat in all afternoon, waiting for the council to sort the problem out. And they have done..............
.............
Sod all.
They promise to sort it out first thing tomorrow.
We will see.


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2019)

Just got back from taking the dog out, and guess what, it's raining again.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just got back from taking the dog out, and guess what, it's raining again.


Pouring here too and quite windy, but the temperature is rising. Nothing worth watching on tv tonight. I have just finished putting a bed together for the spare room. Loads of cardboard and styrofoam packing to take to the skip tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2019)

Finally stopped raining here and the wind has died down as well.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Pouring here too and quite windy, but the temperature is rising. Nothing worth watching on tv tonight. *I have just finished putting a bed together for the spare room. * Loads of cardboard and styrofoam packing to take to the skip tomorrow.


Why's a room need a bed, and is it a king size or queen size bed?


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Finally stopped raining here and the wind has died down as well.



Yes, you've passed it over to us.


----------



## rustybolts (19 Dec 2019)

"Looks like Mary Berry doing a BJ" well I bet the same Rod has been on the receiving end of quite innumerable BJ's


----------



## rustybolts (19 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Looks like Mary Berry doing a BJ.


----------



## screenman (19 Dec 2019)

See you all later, I am off for a swim.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2019)

Morning!! Think I'll leave out the "Good' bit - hardly appropriate as it's heaving down and the wind is howling like a demented cat.

Not sure what today will bring. It doesn't look like it will be worth trying to venture out.

Just been playing online Scrabble against someone whose avatar suggests he's from Asia. He has just made "qiviut." The "inner hair of the musk ox " I mean come on we all knew that didn't we? 🙄


----------



## aferris2 (19 Dec 2019)

Lovely hot sunny day here, top temperature 32C. Didn't particularly enjoy the 46C yesterday and it's forecast to be 40+ tomorrow, then it gets cold after that (20C). Been out for possibly my last ride for the year. 65 km along the coast. Nice sea breeze and wonderful views.
Must think about where we are going for Christmas and the New Year...


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2019)

Good morning. The rain has stopped and the wind has died down. Have a good one folks.


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

My Dad arrives today and is staying until Monday. Therefore, for the next few days I'm going to be a bit AWOL on here.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2019)

The woodburner is lit. The Christmas tree is switched on.


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2019)

rustybolts said:


> "Looks like Mary Berry doing a BJ" well I bet the same Rod has been on the receiving end of quite innumerable BJ's


My! You lot have got dirty minds.
I was referring to his hairstyle looking very *B*oris* J*ohnson-ish.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2019)

morning


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2019)

Good morning people


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2019)

Greetings fellow old people.


----------



## Mart44 (19 Dec 2019)

Good morning - The leg is getting better and I might try a walk along to the doctors to get a prescription ..but maybe not too briskly. This weather doesn't exactly lend itself to being outdoors and active though. I might do some more binge watching of 'Better Call Saul' this afternoon.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> morning


Ayup


----------



## screenman (19 Dec 2019)

I am back, 80 lengths of the pool and I am feeling bright and chipper, now for a nice bowl of porridge.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I am back, 80 lengths of the pool and I am feeling bright and chipper, now for a nice bowl of porridge.


I doubt I could do 80 metres.


----------



## screenman (19 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I doubt I could do 80 metres.



80 lengths is 2000 metres, for me it is a mental thing rather than physical, swimming is a lot about technique, I have done many a lot longer than that when my brain is in the right place, not a lot of scenery change going on that is for sure.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Finally stopped raining here and the wind has died down as well.


I always thinks its a nice feeling when your wind dies down......you can sort of relax


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I always thinks its a nice feeling when your wind dies down......you can sort of relax




You clearly have more experience of that along with Drago


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2019)

Morning gentle folkseses of a certain age bracket.
House tidied, dishwasher emptied and restacking has commenced, coffee has been consumed.
Its a morning of waiting for the council & U Utilities to decide who will sort the problem out. As I told them, "I don't give a flying *¥#% who sorts it, I just want it done".
Very grey sky here and raining. It was clear at 0830 but quickly changed.
I will..........
listen to pop master quiz
Prepare breckie of mixed fresh fruit with yogurt
Shower
Hunker down for the day.
Have a good one everybody


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You clearly have more experience of that along with Drago


I have been known to share my inner feelings around
According to Mrs D its mainly during the night while I am asleep......but I only have her word for that.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I have been known to share my inner feelings around
> According to Mrs D its mainly during the night while I am asleep......but I only have her word for that.



. Mrs D has my deepest sympathies


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> . Mrs D has my deepest sympathies


I will pass them on.....she will be pleased to have an ally


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2019)

Shopping all done and not one christmas item bought (humbug)


----------



## GM (19 Dec 2019)

Morning all. Wow, that was the best sleep I've had in years, went to bed at 11pm and wife woke me up at 9.45 with a cup of tea, didn't even have to get up for a jimmy. 
A bit of shopping later and that's about it for the day. Enjoy your day peeps!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2019)

What a difference a day makes. The temp is around 11 Feb here today. I even have a window or 2 open to let done fresh air in. Still really damp though (no comments) please about Drago.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2019)

I'm sat in the Hatton Locks cafe with a coffee and a bacon sandwich, everybody else has headed home to avoid the rain, According to the forecast it wont be here till two, we'll see if it waits that long. A hard slow ride out with several of the lanes flooded, not deeply though.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2019)

here now


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a difference a day makes. The temp is around 11 Feb here today. I even have a window or 2 open to let done fresh air in. Still really damp though (no comments) please about Drago.


Weird.....it is 19th December here!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Weird.....it is 19th December here!




Bugger. I didn't see that. Bloody hell. .I am not going to change it so there.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2019)

It's 11C. The sun is and I am going out to smash some local climbs.

It's either that or climb the living room wall.


----------



## GM (19 Dec 2019)

@IaninSheffield ...I've just been in a part of the forum that I've rarely been, the members travelogues. What a fantastic read your 'Over the Pennines' post was, chapeau! given me some ideas for next year


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Weird.....it is 19th December here!


I think you will find it is the 19th December up and down the country


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I think you will find it is the 19th December up and down the country


Not here....its large whisky time here


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2019)

I beat the rain home, had one short sharp shower whilst I was riding through Chadwick End and that was it. 56 miles covered, and I've come home with wet feet again, several of the lanes were flooded, but not too any depth, A dark, damp dreary day, warm with a stiff breeze, but a better ride than Monday and my first Thursday ride for a couple of months, and I'm now just 33 miles shy of 5000 miles for the year so I'll be looking for time to get a short ride in over the Xmas period.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2019)

Just sat down with a coffee. Took holly wreaths down to mum and dad’s graves so gave the car a run too. I barely need it these days so have to remember and have a run to keep the battery charged. Saw a couple of cyclists out but the roads are very wet and mucky.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2019)

Its now  here


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> What a difference a day makes. The temp is around 11 Feb here today. I even have a window or 2 open to let done fresh air in. Still really damp though (no comments) please about Drago.


Didn't you do that last week?


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Didn't you do that last week?



I think she did. Fat fingers or predictive text?


----------



## Paulus (19 Dec 2019)

Good afternoon, it's dark and pouring down with rain.
Anyone else got the sprouts on to cook yet?


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I always thinks its a nice feeling when your wind dies down......you can sort of relax



Yes, been eating yet another Christmas Dinner today, with Mrs BoldonLad, really tucked into the sprouts, stand by ......


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Good afternoon, it's dark and pouring down with rain.
> Anyone else got the sprouts on to cook yet?


Dont be silly. They have been on since January.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2019)

Hoo,,,,bloody,,,,ray.
United Utilities have accepted responsibility for the drains. Apparently the senior engineer will be phoning before 2200 hrs to tell me when they are sorting the problem.
Fingers crossed on that.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> You clearly have more experience of that along with Drago



in another thread, this could be an application for excess sprout eating, and the side effects, perhaps;

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/hover-bikes-are-here.255916/


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2019)

Did someone say ? Hmmm, did they??? Five miles in  Soaked.

To make matters worse I hauled in another rider on a climb. Rode casually by with a cheery "hello." Not sure he was happy. Bit later I glance back and he's 7-800 yards behind. By now we're on a great bit of rolling road with very slight descent, most of which is at 25+. Glance back, he's closer. Up the pace to 30. Glance back and still coming, up it to 36. I reached the slightly steeper down hill at the end and ramp it up to 41 on the final bend............you all know what happened. Bugger comes by me. I pushed but nothing I could do. 

Anyway 27 miles, 2600 feet. Not quite the golden ratio.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Hoo,,,,bloody,,,,ray.
> United Utilities have accepted responsibility for the drains. Apparently the senior engineer will be phoning before 2200 hrs to tell me when they are sorting the problem.
> Fingers crossed on that.


They'll be round next year


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2019)

Mrs P is playing tennis. I am babysitting the lasagne.

Easy you think. Mrs P is half Italian. She makes lasagne to die for. Home made pasta, the works. I kid you not! This is part of the Christmas Eve meal.

I have an alarm set on my phone to go off every ten minutes between 6.40 and 7.30. First two times I thought "What's that for."


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> They'll be round next year


You could be right. The lying b@$%&*@d that promised absolutely, definitely, possitively to phone me by 2000 hrs has gone home.
I have now been promised a) action tomorrow morning and b) compensation.
I need Ccrs to unite on a march tomorrow. Come on brothers, who is with me


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You could be right. The lying b@$%&*@d that promised absolutely, definitely, possitively to phone me by 2000 hrs has gone home.
> I have now been promised a) action tomorrow morning and b) compensation.
> I need Ccrs to unite on a march tomorrow. Come on brothers, who is with me


Where do we meet, prior to meating?

Mention Leptrospirosis when they do phone.


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mention Leptrospirosis when they do phone.


And Mr Hanky......


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where do we meet, prior to meating?
> 
> Mention Leptrospirosis when they do phone.


Is that a phrase from Mary Poppins ?


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Is that a phrase from Mary Poppins ?


Not quite.

Nice try though


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2019)

Morning all, rain, rain and more rain here during the night and this morning, horrible stuff, swim this morning and gym this evening for me, the rest of the day depends on the weather, have a good one everybody.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2019)

Morning. Rained last night but fair at the moment before the next lot is due around 9am. I'll get a walk in at least. Not sure what the rest of the day holds........not much I suspect. Might have a parcel later. Ordered yet more running shoes in an extra wide fit as my feet are giving me grief. They seem to be spreading wider and wider! Lol. I have now got what I think is called a tailor's bunion on the bone at the base of the pinky toe. Painful if your shoes rub.


----------



## Paulus (20 Dec 2019)

Morning all fellow members, and MrsP have been awake since 04.45. I think the rain woke us up.
Lots more rain forecast for the day, so after the dog walking has been done🐕, I shall get the bus 🚌 to Borehamwood and visit Morrisons as it has a very good range of bottled ales. Stocking up for Christmas. 
This evening is a meeting of the escape committee at the Railway Bell for fish Friday. 
Yet another day in the life of a retiree.


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2019)

Good day. Looks reasonable out there this morning. Forecast is a bit grim though.

Today is a walking day. Mrs P is responsible for the route. I do all the gear, picnic, coffee etc. I'm not sure what she's got planned but I know what's going in the sandwiches. 😂


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2019)

Good morning. Still raining here but I don't think it is cold.


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2019)

Rejoice! Rejoice! Praise be to Cod!
'Tis the Last Supper of Fish before Christmas. 
Fish Friday is here!


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2019)

Back home now after a swim and I feel the weather is really suited to having a cupboard and drawer clear out day.


----------



## Derekoak (20 Dec 2019)

Hello I have just joined. I have been retired for 4 years on pension credit. My wife being one of the Waspi women with a year or so to her new pension age. So less than 2 pensions between us for a bit longer.
We both cycle but my wife has bad arthritis in her hands and found she could not put on cable brakes hard enough so she has a new Isla bike with hydraulic disc brakes. 
Mostly however we have got into mountain running. We ran the Tour of Mont Blanc route, in September, a rather more gnarly unrunable route than the ultra marathon takes. in 4 days fastpacking (carrying ultra light camping gear) . We buried cake tins of ration at 4 places earlier so we were only carrying half to 1.5 days food.
We are also running the Welsh and South West Coast paths bit at a time. Usually this is: run to our bikes, cycle back to our micro camper. Find an overnight stop put the bikes down for the next day. Repeat . If road access allows we can do that in 2 parts to meet the camper for a lunch stop too.
When at home we are working on our rather large semi to downsize.


----------



## gavroche (20 Dec 2019)

Hello! still in bed so don't what the weather is doing yet. Visit to my doctor later, walk the dog and then lunch with my son and daughter in Llandudno, I believe my wife wants to finish her Xmas shopping this afternoon so I will just be the driver.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2019)

Morning


----------



## Mart44 (20 Dec 2019)

Good morning - It's wet and awful today but the shopping has to be done anyway. Family are arriving for Christmas tomorrow.

We should be going over to the neighbour's for a party tonight but Mrs mart has been so ill recently that we won't be able to go.

I should be riding over to see my brother this afternoon but apart from it being too wet, my leg still isn't up to cycling. I might go in the car.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - It's wet and awful today but the shopping has to be done anyway. *Family are arriving for Christmas tomorrow.*
> 
> We should be going over to the neighbour's for a party tonight but Mrs mart has been so ill recently that we won't be able to go.
> 
> ...


Tell them they'll have to wait whilst next week, like everybody else.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Morning


Owdo


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2019)

Doggie walking next, then back home for a coffee before taking a long walk around to the village for F&C.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You could be right. The lying b@$%&*@d that promised absolutely, definitely, possitively to phone me by 2000 hrs has gone home.
> *I have now been promised a) action tomorrow morning and b) compensation.*
> I need Ccrs to unite on a march tomorrow. Come on brothers, who is with me


Any action yet?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2019)

A good morning is wished to all old fogies.
Not actually raining here but the sky looks very threatening.
The drains saga continues. UUs are sending "engineers" this afternoon to at least find the cause of the problem.
The guy said......"I realise this is the 3rd day".
I said "no, this is the 5th day".
I tried to use that word Classic told me to but I couldn't say it


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any action yet?


I think you all misunderstood. I was on the corner with all the banners ready for our march.....but nobody turned up.
I think Mo would have marched if it wasn't for her (supposed) bunion.


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A good morning is wished to all old fogies.
> Not actually raining here but the sky looks very threatening.
> The drains saga continues. UUs are sending "engineers" this afternoon to at least find the cause of the problem.
> The guy said......"I realise this is the 3rd day".
> ...


Still no movement then?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Still no movement then?


Well they promise to be here this afteroon to at least find the cause and hopefully work on it.


----------



## GM (20 Dec 2019)

Morning all. It was so dark here when I got up to make the tea's at 7o/c, I had to check that the clocks were still working. Might nip up the west end and get the last bit of shopping and do a bit of photography.


----------



## GM (20 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well they promise to be here this afteroon to at least find the cause and hopefully work on it.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think you all misunderstood. I was on the corner with all the banners ready for our march.....but nobody turned up.
> I think Mo would have marched if it wasn't for her (supposed) bunion.


We _"March To Meat"_ this afternoon?


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well they promise to be here this afteroon to at least find the cause and hopefully work on it.


They seem to be going through the motions then?


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Dec 2019)

It’s not fair. The only day I have had free this week and it’s p@@@@@ing down .😀


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2019)

Exlaser2 said:


> It’s not fair. The only day I have had free this week and it’s p@@@@@ing down .😀


That's the problem with being semi retired.


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Dec 2019)

Managed an hour on the bike before the rains came down in earnest, then across Sheffield to help my buddy with his new 'puter. Called in at the local practice on the way home and made an appointment with the nurse to get my ears sorted ... again. Will be relieved when that's resolved once more. I SAID 'WILL BE RELIEVED WHEN THAT'S SORTED ONCE MORE!'


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

@Dave7, Northern are saying the train, through Warrington United Utilities home town, is delayed. They're not saying how long for though.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2019)

Exlaser2 said:


> It’s not fair. The only day I have had free this week and it’s p@@@@@ing down .😀



It's irritating isn't it.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Managed an hour on the bike before the rains came down in earnest, then across Sheffield to help my buddy with his new 'puter. Called in at the local practice on the way home and made an appointment with the nurse to get my ears sorted ... again. Will be relieved when that's resolved once more. I SAID 'WILL BE RELIEVED WHEN THAT'S SORTED ONCE MORE!'


Little known, and off disputed fact, but you never actually hear yourself speak. Which is why so many folk have trouble recognising their own voice on a recording.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2019)

we are sh1t free.....i repeat WE ARE SH1T FREE 
All drains from ours out to the main sewer are clear. They are now cutting the tree roots out using high pressure water jets. Then they will send down a flexible rubber hose, coated in resin. They inflate the hose and it then hardens.....job done.


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> we are sh1t free.....i repeat WE ARE SH1T FREE
> All drains from ours out to the main sewer are clear. They are now cutting the tree roots out using high pressure water jets. Then they will send down a flexible rubber hose, coated in resin. They inflate the hose and it then hardens.....job done.


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Little known, and off disputed fact, but you never actually hear yourself speak. Which is why so many folk have trouble recognising their own voice on a recording.


Indeed - https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20130913-why-we-hate-hearing-our-own-voice

Never mind my own voice, I can't hear much at all out of one ear atm!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> we are sh1t free.....i repeat WE ARE SH1T FREE
> All drains from ours out to the main sewer are clear. They are now cutting the tree roots out using high pressure water jets. Then they will send down a flexible rubber hose, coated in resin. They inflate the hose and it then hardens.....job done.




Hoorah. Good for you.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> we are sh1t free.....i repeat WE ARE SH1T FREE
> All drains from ours out to the main sewer are clear. They are now cutting the tree roots out using high pressure water jets. *Then they will send down a flexible rubber hose, coated in resin. They inflate the hose and it then hardens*.....job done.


Which hospital are you having this procedure done in?


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Indeed - https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20130913-why-we-hate-hearing-our-own-voice
> 
> Never mind my own voice, I can't hear much at all out of one ear atm!


Just that voice every time you go past the cakes in shops saying _"Eat them, no-one will know."_


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2019)

Sun's out in Devon.
Just on my way back from the village.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2019)

My good lady has told me I owe 50p, apparently she heard me use a bad word when I was fettling my bike and I need to make a contribution to the swear box.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which hospital are you having this procedure done in?


My Bro said "oh, a bit like a giant condom then".
I said "it might be a giant condom for you but its standard size for me".


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My Bro said "oh, a bit like a giant condom then".
> I said "it might be a giant condom for you but its standard size for me".


But inserted, then inflated, before....


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2019)

Good walk today, 6.5 miles through woods and parkland I've never been to before despite having lived here for 36+ years!

Quiz night in 30 minutes. All my team have deserted including Mrs P who is on the outside of a large G&T!!!


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good walk today, 6.5 miles through woods and parkland I've never been to before despite having lived here for 36+ years!
> 
> Quiz night in 30 minutes. All my team have deserted including Mrs P who is on the outside of a large G&T!!!


Post your questions, we'll answer them!!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Post your questions, we'll answer them!!


That's a good plan!! 😂


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> That's a good plan!! 😂


First Question


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> we are sh1t free.....i repeat WE ARE SH1T FREE
> All drains from ours out to the main sewer are clear. They are now cutting the tree roots out using high pressure water jets. Then they will send down a flexible rubber hose, coated in resin. They inflate the hose and it then hardens.....job done.


Did they have to sit down and work it all out with a pencil?


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> That's a good plan!! 😂


How'd "we" do then?


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2019)

I logged on tonight to discover I've been awarded a trophy, apparently I've been on here for twelve years now.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> I logged on tonight to discover I've been awarded a trophy, apparently I've been on here for twelve years now.


Doesn't time fly!!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> How'd "we" do then?



We came 6th - that's all you need to know. Drank too much beer.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We came 6th - that's all you need to know. Drank too much beer.


Told you we'd help you with the answers.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Dec 2019)

Mornin' all.
According to the weather bods, there's a narrow band of rain heading our way which will hit our region at exactly the time I would like to be on the local parkrun. Marvellous!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks. Very dark here. It's the shortest day of the year as well. Have a good one.


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2019)

Morning all off up to Donny for brekkie at Tammy's then some serious retail I imagine. Shire horse society do tonight which is always good fun.


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2019)

Good moaning.

My Dad is still down, so not about a lot today.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Very dark here. It's the shortest day of the year as well. Have a good one.



From today we start climbing towards the light and climb out of this hole.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2019)

Morning folks


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> From today we start climbing towards the light and climb out of this hole.




Thank god


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Drank too much beer....


Is that even possible?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> From today we start climbing towards the light and climb out of this hole.


How many likes can I give that


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Is that even possible?


Apparently


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> How many likes can I give that




Not enough I fear.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Good moaning.
> 
> My Dad is still down, so not about a lot today.


Your poor dad, you need to let him out of that basement


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> How'd "we" do then?



So do "we" have a hangover??


----------



## numbnuts (21 Dec 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

Hello campers.
Now I am not one to moan.
Well maybe a bit .....but someone on here has sent their cough & cold my way.
Come on, own up so I can send it back.
Cold/hot/sweaty/shivery.
I was supposed to be at Aldi for 0800 but no chance.
I accept I am retired and entitled to chill but too much of a good thing etc


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2019)

Hello good people. Grey mild and wind today. I shall spend sometime on the allotment.

There I was sat quietly at the quiz when the lady opposite me made a broad sweeping gesture with her arm. Two pints of IPA straight in to my lap!

I think I'll take the next few hours easy. I may be a touch under the weather 😂


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> So do "we" have a hangover??


Speaking for myself only, I can answer No. Unable to speak for anyone else.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> So do "we" have a hangover??


I thought you were supposed to be providing answers to his questions!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hello good people. Grey mild and wind today. I shall spend sometime on the allotment.
> 
> There I was sat quietly at the quiz when the lady opposite me made a broad sweeping gesture with her arm. Two pints of IPA straight in to my lap!
> 
> I think I'll take the next few hours easy. I may be a touch under the weather 😂




Oops. Self Inflicted by any chance?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2019)

Looks a big brighter weather wise here today. Blue (ish) skies and no rain (yet).


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I thought you were supposed to be providing answers to his questions!!!


It should have been questions to our answers!


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Oops. Self Inflicted by any chance?


Yep!!


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yep!!


You've trouble holding your drinks then?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> It should have been questions to our answers!


My head hurts


----------



## numbnuts (21 Dec 2019)




----------



## Paulus (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've trouble holding your drinks then?


I'm sure he can hold them, it's the drinking bit that gets him


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My head hurts


Why?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why?


You should have asked me that 4 hours ago when I said it...... I've forgotten now


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You should have asked me that 4 hours ago when I said it...... I've forgotten now


Head not hurting at present then.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've trouble holding your drinks then?





Holding them he is Ok with. It's spilling them he has a problem with.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> From today we start climbing towards the light and climb out of this hole.


Not quite, tomorrow is a full second shorter than today!


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Holding them he is Ok with. It's spilling them he has a problem with.


He didn't send them flying though.


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2019)

I have found a Tom chair, I certainly needed it, blokes are not designed for shopping.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Head not hurting at present then.


No, its fine now thanks. Seems to get worse when Mrs D starts hitting me.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> No, its fine now thanks. Seems to get worse when Mrs D starts hitting me.


You asking the wrong questions to her answers?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You asking the wrong questions to her answers?


Could be, I am only a man after all


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Could be, I am only a man after all


Take it _one day at a time_?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> I'm sure he can hold them, it's the drinking bit that gets him


Can be an issue, not often but can be.🤫


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2019)

Sssshhhhh............I'm just settling down to snooze on the sofa. Could you all please try not to make too much noise. Just 40 minutes, it's not much to ask.


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Sssshhhhh............I'm just settling down to snooze on the sofa. Could you all please try not to make too much noise. Just 40 minutes, it's not much to ask.




BANG!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> BANG!!!!!


Oi! Do you want Santa to come in Wednesday? Do you?


----------



## numbnuts (21 Dec 2019)

Looks like it's in for the night


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2019)

Off down to North Cornwall tomorrow morning for the week.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Oi! Do you want Santa to come in Wednesday? Do you?


My Mam always told me that Santa isnt real


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My Mam always told me that Santa isnt real


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My Mam always told me that Santa isnt real


What is NORAD tracking?
https://www.noradsanta.org


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> What is NORAD tracking?
> https://www.noradsanta.org


A false, pretend Santa. He wont really leave you any presents.
I know that cos my Mam told me.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A false, pretend Santa. He wont really leave you any presents.
> I know that cos my Mam told me.


From memory, you can check on here, he should be in your neck o'woods at around 05:34.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> From memory, you can check on here, he should be in your neck o'woods at around 05:34.


Will he leave me what I asked for?


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Will he leave me what I asked for?


Has tha been naughty or nice?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Has tha been naughty or nice?


I has been nice, as I always am


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I has been nice, as I always am


You'll have to wait and see. But Pizza for Christmas...


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I has been nice, as I always am


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> My Mam always told me that Santa isnt real


My kids said that one year. It was a cheap Christmas - no presents to buy. 😂😂


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


>


Dont you smirk. I have asked Santa for a blow up Welshie doll.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont you smirk. I have asked Santa for a blow up Welshie doll.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Dont you smirk. I have asked Santa for a blow up Welshie doll.




Phew. You had me worried for a second there..wasn't sure what you were you going to say


----------



## aferris2 (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not quite, tomorrow is a full second shorter than today!
> View attachment 497289


Longest day here. All dowhill till 21st June.


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Longest day here. All dowhill till 21st June.


At least you can go home to a real fire.


----------



## aferris2 (21 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> At least you can go home to a real fire.


Not a good joke around here. The hills above Adelaide are burning and we are going to be only a few miles from there today. We'll be close to the city so should be ok.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 497325


Haha.... very good.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Longest day here. All dowhill till 21st June.


Tomorrow, on the 23rd, it gets shorter.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Haha.... very good.


Yer lungs up to the job?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Phew. You had me worried for a second there..wasn't sure what you were you going to say


I am pure 😊


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Not a good joke around here. The hills above Adelaide are burning and we are going to be only a few miles from there today. We'll be close to the city so should be ok.


I've got relations, that I've never met, in Adelaide. My Dad's brother moved there in 1951. Met him once when he came back for a holiday in 1989, but I've never met any of my Aussie cousins.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2019)

On my birthday someone brought me a large bag containing several large bags of sweets, tonight I opened the fruit pastels, what is it with those things, once you start on them you can't stop, they're worse than pringles.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> On my birthday someone brought me a large bag containing several large bags of sweets, tonight I opened the fruit pastels, what is it with those things, once you start on them you can't stop, they're worse than pringles.



Maynard wine guns are like that for me. I eat them to I'm sick.


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Maynard wine guns are like that for me. I eat them to I'm sick.


Mrs D likes to suck on a Fisherman's Friend but they make her gag occasionally.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mrs D likes to suck on a Fisherman's Friend but they make her gag occasionally.




I am not saying anything. Def not. Oh no. Not for any amount of money....


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not saying anything. Def not. Oh no. Not for any amount of money....


Neither am I but I've had damn good chuckle!!


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Maynard wine guns are like that for me. I eat them to I'm sick.


Me too. If I take a bag to the footie they don't Iast till halftime.

And as for jelly babies...........


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2019)

Hello world. I am awake, again. A terrible night's sleep and my alarm is set for 6.30 - it's now 5.32am.

I shall head out for one of the Sunday club rides at 7.30. Think I'll join the café dash boys and girls, always fun and good scram.

It's the Christmas supermarket run this afternoon. There is just too much to do before Wednesday. Tomorrow is riding, a drop in afternoon at a friend's house, collect my lad for Christmas and Rovers ** in the evening. Not sure I handle the thought of doing the shop on Tuesday.

** Beat Wigan by two clear goals and we will be top six. I feel quite dizzy.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> A terrible night's sleep and my alarm is set for 6.30 - it's now 5.32am.


I had my first sleep on my new Tempur mattress last night........not sure I slept any better but I was comfier lying there! 

Just finished coffee and will have a little gentle jog shortly.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Dec 2019)

Could have sworn they said it was going to be dry today. Currently listening to the rain pinging off the chimney cowl and wondering if this morning's ride will need to be postponed


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2019)

Morning all. 
The Pikey Pensioners hit the road for the final time, this year, at 0930hrs.
110 nights this year; not bad.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2019)

good morning folks.  sat on my own waiting for our lad and granddaughter to arrive, my Good Lady is still in the land of nod.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> The Pikey Pensioners hit the road for the final time, this year, at 0930hrs.
> 110 nights this year; not bad.



Very Good, I never feel more relaxed than when I am away in the van, we were only about 10 nights in the van this year but 35 in hotels here and there.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Very Good, I never feel more relaxed than when I am away in the van, we were only about 10 nights in the van this year but 35 in hotels here and there.


I’ve been contemplating getting just a small motorhome with some of dad’s inheritance. Slightly worried that I might not be up to driving one and coping with the maintenance, etc. I do love the prospect of just being able to set off when you feel like it though.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve been contemplating getting just a small motorhome with some of dad’s inheritance. Slightly worried that I might not be up to driving one and coping with the maintenance, etc. I do love the prospect of just being able to set off when you feel like it though.



Difficult one for me to answer there, is should be fun but if it causes stress then it would not be. Why not hire one for a few days and see if you enjoy it.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Difficult one for me to answer there, is should be fun but if it causes stress then it would not be. Why not hire one for a few days and see if you enjoy it.


Had my eye on this one for a while. Very compact and probably not much wider than a car to drive.

https://www.themotorhomecompany.co.uk/newmotorhomes/nu-venture-surf-2-berth-motorhome


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks. Another day of cool breezy weather and no rain yet.


----------



## Drago (22 Dec 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Had my eye on this one for a while. Very compact and probably not much wider than a car to drive.
> 
> https://www.themotorhomecompany.co.uk/newmotorhomes/nu-venture-surf-2-berth-motorhome



Cracking little thing, lots of fun to be had from that.


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Had my eye on this one for a while. Very compact and probably not much wider than a car to drive.
> 
> https://www.themotorhomecompany.co.uk/newmotorhomes/nu-venture-surf-2-berth-motorhome


There's plenty of smaller van based conversions around. VW, Ford, Nissan etc.
Personally, I would be wary of buying an old coach built conversion - it's basically an old caravan with all of the problems that can come with them, damp being the biggest one. Get it checked out properly if you are thinking of buying.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Dec 2019)




----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> There's plenty of smaller van based conversions around. VW, Ford, Nissan etc.
> Personally, I would be wary of buying an old _*coach built conversion*_ - it's basically an old caravan with all of the problems that can come with them, damp being the biggest one. Get it checked out properly if you are thinking of buying.


Prompted me to actually look up what this means and have a wander around a Forum for a while. Understand what sets Hymer apart, now, in the coachbuilt world at least


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Prompted me to actually look up what this means and have a wander around a Forum for a while. Understand what sets Hymer apart, now, in the coachbuilt world at least




See. This thread is very educational as well as being funny and entertaining even though it is inhabited by a bunch of old farts ( Mo and myself excluded) of course.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> See. This thread is very educational as well as being funny and entertaining even though it is inhabited by a bunch of old farts ( Mo and myself excluded) of course.


...and the occasional wage slave


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> ...and the occasional wage slave




We don't seem to be able to get rid of the riff raff. Still that shows you how popular we are on here.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> On my birthday someone brought me a large bag containing several large bags of sweets, tonight I opened the fruit pastels, what is it with those things, once you start on them you can't stop, they're worse than pringles.


If they were maltesers Mrs D would fight you for them.
I rarely eat sweets as I just dont have a sweet tooth.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If they were maltesers Mrs D would fight you for them.
> I rarely eat sweets as I just dont have a sweet tooth.


Mmmmm.....maltesers I always pick out the Teasers in the Celebrations tin too.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2019)

I will say "morning" to all but it dont feel very "good" at the moment. This cold got a grip overnight with all the symptoms you expect. Sat in my PJs and dressing gown right now.....sweating like a big sweaty thing. I need a shower but feel to weak to chance it.
Sadly it appears Mrs D is starting with it.

I am reasonably certain it was that Screenman guy that sent it but cant prove it


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve been contemplating getting just a small motorhome with some of dad’s inheritance. Slightly worried that I might not be up to driving one and coping with the maintenance, etc. I do love the prospect of just being able to set off when you feel like it though.


How about,


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> If they were maltesers Mrs D would fight you for them.
> I rarely eat sweets as I just dont have a sweet tooth.



Mrs Boldonlad is a very "disciplined" sweet/chocoalate eater.

She can eat one square of chocolate and put the rest away for later, or, (say) three maltesers and put the rest away.

On one occasion, I bought her a very large, resealable bag of maltesers, after opening the bag, and eating four of them, she attempted to reseal the bag. She then complained to me that the reseal mechanism didn't work. I pointed out to her that she was probably the only person, in the world, to EVER attempt to reseal a bag of Maltesers, the done thing is to just sit and eat the lot!

This situation does have its advantages. ie I can eat my whole bar of chocolate, in one sitting, then, Mrs Boldonlad will share her's with me, because she still has some left, and, is kind


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will say "morning" to all but it dont feel very "good" at the moment. This cold got a grip overnight with all the symptoms you expect. Sat in my PJs and dressing gown right now.....sweating like a big sweaty thing. I need a shower but feel to weak to chance it.
> Sadly it appears Mrs D is starting with it.
> 
> I am reasonably certain it was that Screenman guy that sent it but cant prove it


Odd how it started around the same time you started having problems with your drains.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve been contemplating getting just a small motorhome with some of dad’s inheritance. Slightly worried that I might not be up to driving one and coping with the maintenance, etc. I do love the prospect of just being able to set off when you feel like it though.



My advice would be to think carefully about how you intend to use Motorhome. If for "short" outings, ie say upto 2-4 weeks, then a small panel van conversion type is fine, but, if you plan on longer trips (eg we often do three months away), then, you would probably find a panel van conversion type too small. 

The "layout" is very important (IMHO) and is very much down to personal preference and how YOU are going to use it.

We have a small (6.5 metre) Coachbuilt, with dropdown bed. It is slightly larger to drive, but, you soon adapt to that. The biggest limitation (IMHO) with a camper van/Motorhome is transport when "away". We use public transport or bicycles exclusively once we have reached our destination, since, parking (particularly in UK) is problematic. A small van conversion type would have advantages in that respect.

There is little difference in price between a panel van conversion and a small coach built.

I would echo previous advice about having any potential purchase checked for damp, particularly coach built, or, should you aspire to it, an "A" class.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Odd how it started around the same time you started having problems with your drains.


I think/hope it is coincidence. It feels and has all the symptoms of a 'good' cold.
I hope its a cold.....I told Mrs D I need a large whisky to combat it


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I think/hope it is coincidence. It feels and has all the symptoms of a 'good' cold.
> I hope its a cold.....I told Mrs D I need a large whisky to combat it



Oh yes! A cold, you need to take it easy, and, a 100% care package, with regular hot drinks (with a large measure of whisky), brought to you by Mrs D, is essential. Can't be too careful.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> Oh yes! A cold, you need to take it easy, and, a 100% care package, with regular hot drinks (with a large measure of whisky), brought to you by Mrs D, is essential. Can't be too careful.


Blinkin eck.....my 'like' button has started smoking.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2019)

Hope you feel better soon @Dave7.

I went to town to get a couple of things. I have no Intention of going Monday or Tuesday as everyone will be buying stuff as if the apocalypse is about to hit even though the shops will be open in a day or so.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Hope you feel better soon @Dave7.
> 
> I went to town to get a couple of things. I have no Intention of going Monday or Tuesday as everyone will be buying stuff as if the apocalypse is about to hit even though the shops will be open in a day or so.


Not many places shutting any longer than Christmas day, yet people will go mental and buy a dozen loaves and gallons of milk!


----------



## Mart44 (22 Dec 2019)

Good morning - The day is bright at the moment. The family have arrived and taken over my time ..and the computers.  They are out visiting others at the moment. I'll probably tidy up the house a bit and mend a door handle that I've been meaning to mend for ages. Other family will be here later but only for a few hours. It should be a quiet evening.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Dec 2019)

Been busy this morning washed the bedding, did the ironing, cleaned and polished the whole of the flat, cleaned the windows (inside only) and washing the nets as I type  I need a coffee


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Been busy this morning washed the bedding, did the ironing, cleaned and polished the whole of the flat, cleaned the windows (inside only) and washing the nets as I type  I need a coffee




Ms Numbnuts has been a busy thing.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Not many places shutting any longer than Christmas day, yet people will go mental and buy a dozen loaves and gallons of milk!


I was in Aldi last week.......people trolleys were stacked


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Been busy this morning washed the bedding, did the ironing, cleaned and polished the whole of the flat, cleaned the windows (inside only) and washing the nets as I type  I need a coffee


You deserve more than a coffee


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I was in Aldi last week.......people trolleys were stacked


Went "panic buying" yesterday, bought a pint of milk "just in case".


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2019)

We bought some biscuits just in case.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> We bought some biscuits just in case.


Has Brian scoffed them all yet?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Has Brian scoffed them all yet?




Nor yet. I am hiding them.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Nor yet. I am hiding them.


Need this!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Need this!
> View attachment 497422




. That is so good. Priceless.


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2019)

The Eagle has landed on the downs above Boscastle.




MrsD had a thin slice of beef on her small (£6.75) carvery......


----------



## gavroche (22 Dec 2019)

The car is packed, tank full of diesel, for the 330 miles drive to Devon tomorrow . Hoping for a 7.30 am start which should get us there by 2pm, including wee stops for Molly. Now to deliver some Christmas presents, in my wife's car.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2019)

So we are happily chatting away on a very quiet back lane - it serves farmland and about 20 houses. At one point there is a 90 degree right bend with a smaller lane which goes straight on. We ALWAYS follow the road to the right.

I'm on the inside and a fellow club member on the outside. I lean my bike round to the right, he goes straight on. Messy is the word.

I am bruised and very sore. 😭 Anyway another 60 miles in the bag.


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2019)

Wild and woolly here on the North Cornwall coast tonight! 
Still.....we ain't bothered, it's roasty toasty in the van and we've got a good supply of films, beer, chocolate, wine and pork pies.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Wild and woolly here on the North Cornwall coast tonight!
> Still.....we ain't bothered, it's roasty toasty in the van and we've got a good supply of films, beer, chocolate, wine and pork pies.


Beer, wine and pork pies. Can't go wrong.
I ate nothing much yesterday and today I enjoyed a sarnie with ham and pickled beetroot.....double yummy.


----------



## Paulus (22 Dec 2019)

Good evening all fellow members. Sainsbury's has delivered the Christmas goodies, just need to get out on the bike in the morning for a few bits of veg from the green grocers and I'm done. MrsP is away with MissP for two days at a spa retreat as part of her Christmas pressies, so once again I will be home alone Monday and Tuesday. Domestics to be done and ale to be drunk . Sausage rolls and mince pies to be made. The life of a house husband is never ending.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Wild and woolly here on the North Cornwall coast tonight!
> Still.....we ain't bothered, it's roasty toasty in the van and we've got a good supply of films, beer, chocolate, wine and *pork pies.*


Fray Bentos do pork pies now!!


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2019)

Well, I'm none the wiser! Watched Dark Materials tonight and I know no more than I did last week.


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Well, I'm none the wiser! Watched Dark Materials tonight and I know no more than I did last week.


You want to try reading Stephen Hawking's 'A Brief History of Time'.
I've read it twice and am still none the wiser.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Well, I'm none the wiser! Watched Dark Materials tonight and I know no more than I did last week.


I think it is a trilogy. Apparently the second series will be back next year.


----------



## Drago (22 Dec 2019)

I tried reading it, but in my head all I could hear was his computer voice.


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> I tried reading it, but in my head all I could hear was his computer voice.


The second time I read it, I was on the train and it took me ages to get through it.
It's all relative, I suppose.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2019)

Good day all. It's dry and relatively still outside. This means a bike ride is on a hectic list but first laundry.

White wash on
Dry white wash?
Iron white wash?
Change bed
Ride
No.1 and No.2 son arrive for lunch
Find jelly recipe for Christmas
Drop in party at neighbour's
Tea
Rovers v Wigan
Why can't Christmas just be football and bike rides?? Izzy whizzy let's get busy!!


----------



## dickyknees (23 Dec 2019)

Morning. 

Up early for a 90 mile drive to the orthopaedic hospital in Gobowen for a interactive educational session for those having knee replacements. Had the pre-op last week, need a date for surgery now.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2019)

Sod all the wash @PaulSB .. It will still be there tomorrow. 

Morning folks. A blustery blowy night here. Still is as well. Not much on today. I might do some more sewing projects. A nice quiet day I think. Have a good one.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2019)

Morning....it’s a dreich one here as we say. I cut my walk short as it was so miserable.

Might do a small shopping later. Certainly not going tomorrow!


----------



## Mart44 (23 Dec 2019)

Good morning - Dry this morning and the leg is better, so a ride along to the allotment for me.

I think we might have to go into town this afternoon to buy the items we forgot on, what was supposed to have been, our last shopping trip before Christmas. I'm not looking forward to it.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## GM (23 Dec 2019)

Morning all. Nothing to report other than I'm getting very excited!


----------



## Drago (23 Dec 2019)

Like a porn stars trouser vegetables, I have risen.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks.  domestic duties for me today, bed needs changing, house needs cleaning, I'll be taking my Good Lady down the hairdressers, I wonder if I'll get a mince pie with my coffee? And I'll need to pick our son up from the station.


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2019)

Blimey, that was a wild and woolly night.
Feel like we slept in a tumble dryer.
It was blowing around 50 mph until the early hours, with lashing rain and high gusts.
Still, all is well. 
Off out exploring today.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Dec 2019)




----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


>


Owdo


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

What'll everyone be doing with the extra eight seconds today?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> What'll everyone be doing with the extra eight seconds today?


Replying to you?


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> What'll everyone be doing with the extra eight seconds today?



I missed most of it, unusually I slept in this morning, didn't stir till quarter past seven.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> What'll everyone be doing with the extra eight seconds today?




I shall be looking as confused as I usually do.


----------



## Paulus (23 Dec 2019)

Morning all, dog has been walked, or should I say swam. The fields are flooded and the brook is at the point of overflowing. Nice and sunny at the moment though.
A few last bits to get from the grocers, which means I can get a bike ride in as well.  Then floor washing and domestics this afternoon and cooking sausage rolls and mince pies this evening.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> What'll everyone be doing with the extra eight seconds today?


Allowing the washing that extra sliver of time on the line might make all the difference ... or not!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2019)

Morning all. Just got back from Aldi. Really didnt want to as I am still feeling rotten but there are a few things we needed.
I was in bed early so got up early, had a coffee and crawled into the shower. Struggled to get dry as I was sweating so much. Eventually got dressed and 10 minutes later had to get changed again as I had sweated so much.
Anyway, the shopping is all done now thank goodness.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2019)

I nearly bagged a jogger on my way to Aldi. I was turning left and she was waiting to cross what would be my right to left.
She looked to her right and (I assume) a driver coming the other way flagged her to go......so she did......right in front of me.
Fortunately I had clocked her and slammed on. I just gave her a smile and a wave and she was on her way but I am sure she had an extra wet patch


----------



## rustybolts (23 Dec 2019)

I am also just back from Aldi , all the shopping done , they even had an organic turkey in a sack ! which her indoors requested, Incidentally, Aldi's organic red wine will NOT GIVE A HANGOVER no matter if you drink a lot of it


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2019)

rustybolts said:


> I am also just back from Aldi , all the shopping done , they even had an organic turkey in a sack ! which her indoors requested, Incidentally, Aldi's organic red wine will NOT GIVE A HANGOVER no matter if you drink a lot of it


I didnt see you there. Are you sure it wasnt Lidl.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2019)

Thats a rare one for Xmas, nipped into town while my Good Lady was in the hairdressers and came back 50 quid up, I sold my old tablet and an old phone.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Thats a rare one for Xmas, nipped into town while my Good Lady was in the hairdressers and came back 50 quid up, I sold my old tablet and an old phone.


CEX?


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> CEX?



Coventry Exchange


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good day all. It's dry and relatively still outside. This means a bike ride is on a hectic list but first laundry.
> 
> White wash on
> Dry white wash?
> ...



Going well so far!! Chain snapped on the ride. So my last three rides included two punctures, a crash and broken chain.

Why Lord? What have I done,?


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2019)

Nice walk down to Tintagel castle followed by lunch at the Bettel & Chisel in Delabole. 





















The Mena Dhu stout was very moorish.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2019)

Changed the bedding earlier. When it was done I thought "that looks comfy"........zonk!!! Woke up 45 minutes later. I dont normally do daytime kips but that was good


----------



## dickyknees (23 Dec 2019)

Back from the expedition to Gobowen. No traffic on the way there but on the way back the traffic going into Wrexham from Chester was mad. 

Was told that we had to go to the BIG M&S near Ellesmere Port to buy new slippers for my forthcoming visit to hospital. Does everyone have to have new slippers if they are going into hospital? Great fun watching people in the food hall preparing for the end of the world. 

Are shops not open again on Thursday or Friday?


----------



## GM (23 Dec 2019)

Wifey just said to me, Georgie Fame is doing a gig locally, do you fancy going? So I replied, ..............................Yeh,Yeh  Tickets bought, looking forward to it!


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2019)

GM said:


> Wifey just said to me, Georgie Fame is doing a gig locally, do you fancy going? So I replied, ..............................Yeh,Yeh  Tickets bought, looking forward to it!


Get away.


----------



## gavroche (23 Dec 2019)

Bonsoir tout le monde from North Devon. We got here at 3.30pm after being stuck on the M6 for 50 minutes, north of Birmingham, due to an overturned van. I am resigned now that it is not possible to cover the 330 miles in less than 7 hours, unless you go in the middle of the night and I am not doing that.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> What'll everyone be doing with the extra eight seconds today?


Sorry, got it wrong, it was only six seconds extra today not eight seconds.


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2019)

gavroche said:


> Bonsoir tout le monde from North Devon. We got here at 3.30pm after being stuck on the M6 for 50 minutes, north of Birmingham, due to an overturned van. I am resigned now that it is not possible to cover the 330 miles in less than 7 hours, unless you go in the middle of the night and I am not doing that.


Touch wood, I generally don't have a problem when using the M5 if I go up country. Most times I can do Braunton to Redditch in just over 3 hours.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2019)

My plans for tomorrow didn't include a supermarket visit,but it looks like I've failed to factor in how quickly our lad can get through a box of mince pies, so it looks like I shall have to raid the local supermarket for extra supplies.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> My plans for tomorrow didn't include a supermarket visit,but it looks like I've failed to factor in how quickly our lad can get through a box of mince pies, so it looks like I shall have to raid the local supermarket for extra supplies.


Send them!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> My plans for tomorrow didn't include a supermarket visit,but it looks like I've failed to factor in how quickly our lad can get through a box of mince pies, so it looks like I shall have to raid the local supermarket for extra supplies.




There are reports that in some supermarkets people are having to queue for an hour to get to the check out. And in some places the queues go out the doors. Good luck.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There are reports that in some supermarkets people are having to queue for an hour to get to the check out. And in some places the queues go out the doors. Good luck.


Saw someone buying 15 gallons of milk today.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> There are reports that in some supermarkets people are having to queue for an hour to get to the check out. And in some places the queues go out the doors. Good luck.



I know, I read the Mirror online report, If it's right it's bonkers, the shops are only shut for a day or two, and a lot of the corner shops will stay open, I'll check out the corner shop when I go for our papers tomorrow morning before deciding.


----------



## Drago (23 Dec 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2019)




----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

The supermarkets were not too bad around here yesterday, there was a long queue for people in cars wanting to get into a garden centre though.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

Sorry, morning all have a good one. Only another 48 hours and all the stress will be over and done.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2019)

Good morning. Horrible weather here. Heavy rain and winds all night and it's still the same now.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Horrible weather here. Heavy rain and winds all night and it's still the same now.



You are up early this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> You are up early this morning.




I know. The wind and rain woke me at around 3am and I couldn't sleep after that.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I know. The wind and rain woke me at around 3am and I couldn't sleep after that.



Maybe and afternoon snooze is on the cards.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Maybe and afternoon snooze is on the cards.




That is a distinct possibility.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2019)




----------



## Drago (24 Dec 2019)

Like my Y fronts in an oven, I have risen!


----------



## Mart44 (24 Dec 2019)

Good morning - Not much to do this morning but I might ride over to see my brother later.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2019)

Good morning. Wet and windy. Been awake since 4.00  but got some chores done. Housework next then bib to the supermarket to get the jelly ingredients I forgot yesterday. Make a jelly then afternoon nap till the village carol service at 5.00.

The carols are a new thing this year. We all meet in the village square, sing carols, walk round the village doing the same and finish at the sports club for "sherry." 🙂


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2019)

Mornin'.
Off out for a walk this morning, then in to Boscastle for a mooch and lunch.
Weather looks a bit crap today, so we'll hunker down in the van later.
Toilet cassette to empty and water roll to fill before we go out.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2019)

It looks like my charging tower has handed its notice in with immediate effect , I was having problems with a low phone battery yesterday, put it on charge overnight and it didn't, its now charging happily in the kitchen, it wouldn't charge the tablet either, the tablet is now charging happily on the socket in the back of the lounge.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Back from the expedition to Gobowen. No traffic on the way there but on the way back the traffic going into Wrexham from Chester was mad.
> 
> Was told that we had to go to the BIG M&S near Ellesmere Port to buy new slippers for my forthcoming visit to hospital. Does everyone have to have new slippers if they are going into hospital?


That depends. How big are the holes at the big toes ?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mornin'.
> Off out for a walk this morning, then in to Boscastle for a mooch and lunch.
> Weather looks a bit crap today, so we'll hunker down in the van later.
> Toilet cassette to empty and water roll to fill before we go out.


Now that is top of my list of reasons we sold our tourer. As I/we got older our wish for comfort got greater


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2019)

Good morning all fellow wrinklies.
I woke this morning actually thinking of food which must be a good sign. Still coughing then I break out sweating after each coughing fit.
Mrs D is still in bed feeling sorry for herself. Us men just get on with it dont we 
We were supposed to go to our daughters for christmas lunch but I have warned her that is looking unlikely.
Quiet day today. I may even resort to watching some cr*p on tv and I really dont do daytime tv.


----------



## Paulus (24 Dec 2019)

Morning all, a terrible nights sleep was had. Woke up at 1am, outback to sleep and woke again at 4.30. 
It was nice and sunny earlier when I was out with the dog, but now the rain has started .


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a terrible nights sleep was had. Woke up at 1am, outback to sleep and woke again at 4.30.
> It was nice and sunny earlier when I was out with the dog, but now the rain has started .


Bit extreme, travelling to Australia for sleep.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2019)

Blowing a hoolie here. I have practically had to nail my washing on the line to stop it from blowing away.  I might have to run out and get it in very quickly if it starts to rain which is highly likely.


----------



## rustybolts (24 Dec 2019)

Merry Christmas folks and happy and safe cycling to all in 2020 ( 2020 sounds like science fiction film title , my goodness ! )


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2019)

rustybolts said:


> Merry Christmas folks and happy and safe cycling to all in 2020 ( 2020 sounds like science fiction film title , my goodness ! )


Just seems like yesterday we were worrying about the millenium bug! Where has the last 20 years gone?


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Just seems like yesterday we were worrying about the millenium bug! Where has the last 20 years gone?


I've still got the leaflet for that, somewhere.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Just seems like yesterday we were worrying about the millenium bug! Where has the last 20 years gone?




It was all doom and gloom then and the end of the world was nigh as well as now. Sod all happened. Shades of De Ja Vu methinks.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It was all doom and gloom then and the end of the world was nigh as well as now. Sod all happened. Shades of De Ja Vu methinks.


Just aulder and stechier now! Will I translate?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Just aulder and stechier now! Will I translate?




Please. Shades of Rab there..

Couldn't understand him either


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Please. Shades of Rab there..
> 
> Couldn't understand him either


https://www.dsl.ac.uk/entry/snd/stechie


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> It was all doom and gloom then and the end of the world was nigh as well as now. Sod all happened. Shades of De Ja Vu methinks.


The End Is Nigh
_"On December 21st, 2019, survivors will experience the first day of a pole shift – when the entire surface of the planet will shift out of position and move over the more fluid layers beneath the crust. Over the next few days this will cause earthquakes and tidal waves and volcanic activity which will almost completely destroy what is left of our civilisation. There is a mountain of evidence in historical, geological, and biological records showing such pole shifts have happened before. Even the Bible describes them repeatedly. We will experience another pole shift for the week following December 21st, 2019, getting worse each day until the natural disasters culminate on December 28th – Judgment Day.”_


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Blowing a hoolie here. I have practically had to nail my washing on the line to stop it from blowing away.  I might have to run out and get it in very quickly if it starts to rain which is highly likely.


Seem to recall the good people of north wales being warned about the dangers from giant flying bloomers on a previous occasion


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Seem to recall the good people of north wales being warned about the dangers from giant flying bloomers on a previous occasion




I wonder who issued that warning.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2019)

Anyway.......be prepared to be seriously shocked.
I have recieved an email advising that while I was on a porn site the sender embodied a virus on my laptop. I have been split screen filmed masturbating while watching kiddy porn .
Unless I send them £1000 in bitcoins they are going to publish it. That would not be a pleasant sight so you have been warned
Just googled it....its a recent scam circulating. Phew, for a moment I thought I had been rumbled.
What will these people think up next?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway.......be prepared to be seriously shocked.
> I have recieved an email advising that while I was on a porn site the sender embodied a virus on my laptop. I have been split screen filmed masturbating while watching kiddy porn .
> Unless I send them £1000 in bitcoins they are going to publish it. That would not be a pleasant sight so you have been warned
> Just googled it....its a recent scam circulating. Phew, for a moment I thought I had been rumbled.
> What will these people think up next?




Sick weirdo, but it makes you wonder how many are guilty and how many would somehow pay up to keep it quiet.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Sick weirdo, but it makes you wonder how many are guilty and how many would somehow pay up to keep it quiet.


I suppose, like most of these scams, it costs them nothing to send eg 10,000 emails. If they get say 2% success at £1000 each its a good return.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

Retail is finished, I am going out for a short ride on a bike, which one as yet I am undecided.


----------



## dickyknees (24 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> That depends. How big are the holes at the big toes ?



I thought that the slippers were perfectly acceptable but they were swiftly dispatched to the bin. 😪


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2019)

Lunch is on it's way.


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2019)

It's arrived.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Blowing a hoolie here. I have practically had to nail my washing on the line to stop it from blowing away.  I might have to run out and get it in very quickly if it starts to rain which is highly likely.


If it's Judgement Day on the 28th you'd best get that in and ironed PDQ.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2019)

Supermarket raid was successful, it was no worse than a normal Friday, now restocked with mince pies, currently having lunch in the Garden centre in Countersthorpe.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2019)




----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2019)

I must say that the three pints of Tintagel Ales 'Harbour Special' went down very well.
We both agreed that it was in the top 5 ales we've had this year.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I must say that the three pints of Tintagel Ales 'Harbour Special' went down very well.
> We both agreed that it was in the top 5 ales we've had this year.



Three pints, yes, that sounds about right, for starters:

- first, pint, mmm that's quite nice
- second, just to check, ... yes, that is good
- third, yes, definitely, very nice
- fourth.... etc etc who cares?


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2019)

Dave7 I’m not going to the allotment today.Sounds like Jeremy Corbyn after the general election results.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2019)

Jelly made - gooseberry, elder flower and prosecco. Tastes great in liquid form. PLEASE let it set.

All my missions accomplished.

I'm taking the rest of the prosecco upstairs while I have a nap. 

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2019)

*Nollaig Shona Duit*
*




Lord, my soul is ripped with riot*
*Incited by my wicked diet.

"We are what we eat," said a wise old man,
Lord, if that's true, I'm a garbage can.
To rise on Judgment Day, it's plain,
With my present weight, I'll need a crane.

Grant me strength that I may not fall,
Into the clutches of cholesterol.
May my flesh with carrot-curls be dated,
That my soul may be polyunsaturated

Show me the light that I may bear witness,
To the President's Council on Physical Fitness.
At oleomargarine I'll never mutter,
For the road to Hell is paved with butter.

Cream is cursed; and cake is awful;
Satan is hiding in every waffle.
Mephistopheles lurks in pepperoni,
The Devil himself in each slice of bologna.

Beelzebub is a chocolate drop,
And Lucifer is a lollipop.
Give me this day my daily slice,
Cut it thin and toast it twice.

I beg upon my dimpled knees,
Deliver me from jujube's.
When my days of trial are done,
My war with malted milk balls won,

Let me stand with Heavenly throng,
In a shining robe -- size 30, long.
I can do it Lord, if you'll show to me,
The virtues of lettuce and celery.

Teach me the evil of mayonnaise,
And of pasta a la Milanese.
And crisp-fried chicken from the South,
Lord, if you love me, shut my mouth!

Amen*​


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

I am back.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I am back.


Where's tha bin


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2019)

pawl said:


> Dave7 I’m not booing to the allotment today.Sounds like Jeremy Corbyn after the general election results.


Sorry, I must be missing something here  Although Dirk has obviously seen it.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where's tha bin




Out for an hour on a bike.


----------



## GM (24 Dec 2019)

Good afternoon all. Got a busy couple of days sorting things out before I go away, so a Merry Christmas one and all 

btw, I've got the retirement thread cold 🤧


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry, I must be missing something here  Although Dirk has obviously seen it.



sorry dave7should read going.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2019)

GM said:


> Good afternoon all. Got a busy couple of days sorting things out before I go away, so a Merry Christmas one and all
> 
> btw, I've got the retirement thread cold 🤧


Me and Mrs D have cried off going to our daughters because of the retirement thead cold.
As I recall it was @screenman that started it though I am willing to be corrected


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Me and Mrs D have cried off going to our daughters because of the retirement thead cold.
> As I recall it was @screenman that started it though I am willing to be corrected



I took the worst of it though, you lot have just got the leftovers.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Dec 2019)

Mrs Boldonlad, is away to Carol Service with three of the daughters (there are four of them, daughters, that is). 

Second youngest daughter arrived with two enormous slabs of Christmas Cake. 

They are each a quarter of the two Christmas Cakes she has made. 

I have been given the task of determining which is the best. 

I am sitting here now, eating sample number 2, with a glass of sherry. I think number 1 is the best... but... may have to have another piece of each (and another couple of glasses of sherry), to make definitive decision. 

The only downside is, they will all be back here, in about an hour, and, peace and quiet will be at an end.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Dec 2019)

At long last managed to get out on the bike for a shortish run despite a brief shower.
Coming over on the ferry the two paramedics who delivered me back from RAH were on the boat after delivering a patient home to Mull. A little unkindly perhaps I called them Little and Large but not necessarily for genetic reasons. In the cafeteria Little ate nothing but Large had the full Calmac breakfast. If you ever travel on a Calmac large ferry I recommend the breakfast as generous and really good heart attack stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I took the worst of it though, you lot have just got the leftovers.


If I knew how to do it I would conduct a Drago type poll to see if everyone forgives you. My guess would be "head for the hills Mr screenman"


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2019)

I have to confess that I fell asleep for an hour or so this afternoon.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

I could easily fall asleep rather than get ready to go out in an hours time.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2019)

I might have to have a drink tonight just to help me sleep you understand.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

We are shortly going out to the church, that suprised you all I bet, then back to friends for a bit of supper.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> We are shortly going out to the church, that suprised you all I bet, then back to friends for a bit of supper.


The last supper?
Oh, sorry, getting mixed up with somewhere else


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> We are shortly going out to the church, that suprised you all I bet, then back to friends for a bit of supper.


Why....is the pub next door  nothing like Christmas Carols enjoy


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2019)

The new village tradition, Christmas carols. 100+ turned out.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The new village tradition, Christmas carols. 100+ turned out.
> 
> View attachment 497800




Looks fantastic. There are only about 30 people in our village/hamlet


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The new village tradition, Christmas carols. 100+ turned out.
> 
> View attachment 497800


I wonder how many of them are believing Christians?


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

I am back, I learned many things at church tonight, namely that according to the bloke in the white gown the three blokes with gifts did not turn up for a few years after the birth, also there was likely far more than 3 of them.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I wonder how many of them are believing Christians?



Bert.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks fantastic. There are only about 30 people in our village/hamlet


Including Laurence Mains?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks fantastic. There are only about 30 people in our village/hamlet


We have +/- 250.

Off to bed now in case Santa is early!!


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We have +/- 250.
> 
> Off to bed now in case Santa is early!!


You'll wake up just as he's passing your neck o'woods.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

I just realized, when I built this house 11 years ago I did not put a chimney or fireplace in, so how come presents turn up each year?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Including Laurence Mains?




He lives near Dollgellau about 12 miles away in the same village as my son.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I just realized, when I built this house 11 years ago I did not put a chimney or fireplace in, so how come presents turn up each year?


He's a set of skeleton keys!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I just realized, when I built this house 11 years ago I did not put a chimney or fireplace in, so how come presents turn up each year?




Santa always finds a way.


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I am back, I learned many things at church tonight, namely that according to the bloke in the white gown the three blokes with gifts did not turn up for a few years after the birth, also there was likely far more than 3 of them.


The vicar didn't believe in the Bible?!


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He lives near Dollgellau about 12 miles away in the same village as my son.



That looks like a made up name.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2019)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/man-arrested-in-early-morning-rooftop-drama.143475/


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> The vicar didn't believe in the Bible?!



The one a few years before him got sacked for adultery.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> That looks like a made up name.




 but it isn't.


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> The one a few years before him got sacked for adultery.


Sounds about par for the course.....


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> but it isn't.




Yeh! If course.


----------



## Mart44 (24 Dec 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I wonder how many of them are believing Christians?


Six I know of attend the local Methodist chapel and one the local Catholic church.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll wake up just as he's passing your neck o'woods.


Heard him but the carrot** and mince pie are untouched.

** Any other parents here who has gnawed a carrot to convince the kids the reindeer had been in??


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2019)

Bugger....missed him


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2019)

Morning........Merry Christmas to all. It's frosty here.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2019)

Good morning everyone and I wish you all a very MERRY Christmas. It is dark so I have no idea what the weather is like outside, but I can't hear any wind or rain so that's a bonus in my book. 

So as I live in Wales Nadolig Llawen to one and all.


----------



## screenman (25 Dec 2019)

A great big Happy Christmas to everyone on here, have a great day. Got to run as I have vacuuming to do, now the whole house gets vacuumed every day and it was certainly done yesterday afternoon, at 12 p.m. we have the eldest one and his family turning up for a couple of days along with Nova who happens to be a most adorable Husky, so why bother vacuuming, nope I have not got a clue either.


----------



## Paulus (25 Dec 2019)

Good morning all and a merry Christmas to you all.
Our grown up son and daughter ended up crashing at our place over night. So they are here but still asleep at the moment. A bit of a change from 30 years ago when we would of been woken up at silly O'clock in the morning.


----------



## aferris2 (25 Dec 2019)

Morning everyone back home and a merry Christmas to you all as well. Just beginning to cool down from a very comfortable 34C. Sun all day and a good breeze to keep us comfortable. BBQ lamb steaks for dinner with a bottle of merlot to wash is down. Actually, we have two bottles. The lighter one is good. The darker one is very good.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Morning everyone back home and a merry Christmas to you all as well. Just beginning to cool down from a very comfortable 34C. Sun all day and a good breeze to keep us comfortable. BBQ lamb steaks for dinner with a bottle of merlot to wash is down. Actually, we have two bottles. The lighter one is good. The darker one is very good.




Just go away.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2019)

Good morning, and a merry Xmas to you all.


----------



## aferris2 (25 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just go away.


I did. Back in August (possibly)


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2019)

aferris2 said:


> I did. Back in August (possibly)




You can go off people you know. . Hope your having a fab time By the way.


----------



## Drago (25 Dec 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


It's Christmas, not Easter!!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2019)

Well good morning and a very Happy Christmas to you all. I hope you have a wonderful day(s) with loved ones and friends.

Weather is grey and cool. Perfect riding day🙄

We share our Christmas with great friends who live next door but one. Alternate years we host. Their house this year. Each household contributes to the food - it makes life really easy.

I'm doing rib of beef, glazed roast parsnips and carrots, Yorkshires and gravy. For desert I'm taking my gooseberry and prosecco jellies and homemade Christmas ice cream - it's like Cassata but without the nuts. Mine is Christmas pudding shaped but here's an internet picture.

Have a great day folks. Hope Santa has left what you wanted and no socks!! 😂


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2019)

Good morning and a very merry Christmas to you all.
Looks like it's going to be a very nice day here on the Cornish coast.
Off for a walk up Rough Tor this morning to see the Bronze Age settlement, then back to the caravan for our traditional Christmas feast of sausage, egg & chips.
Presents have all been opened, and as usual, the doggie got more than both of us.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2019)

I will add my best wishes to all fellow wrinklies on here.
I think our daughter has fallen out with us as I have told her we are not going for lunch. I told her.......we have no appetite and are sat here shivering with sweat oozing out.
I wouldnt mind but we have supplied and cooked the turkey and ham


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> He lives near Dollgellau about 12 miles away in the same village as my son.


A true story here. About 40 years ago some 30 of us were going camping on Shell Island. One group got lost and were trying to get to Dollgellau.
They stoped and one asked a farmer "how do we get to Dolly Galloo".
After much head scratching the farmer said "oh, you mean DollGethlie"
Spelling =pronounciation.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> The vicar didn't believe in the Bible?!


Lots of them dont. Years ago one stated "i dont believe the Bible, I get paid to teach it"


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A true story here. About 40 years ago some 30 of us were going camping on Shell Island. One group got lost and were trying to get to Dollgellau.
> They stoped and one asked a farmer "how do we get to Dolly Galloo".
> After much head scratching the farmer said "oh, you mean DollGethlie"
> Spelling =pronounciation.




. Some of the pronunciations that some people come out with are hilarious.

Shell island is about 30 miles away from me. Havnt been there for years.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I will add my best wishes to all fellow wrinklies on here.
> I think our daughter has fallen out with us as I have told her we are not going for lunch. I told her.......we have no appetite and are sat here shivering with sweat oozing out.
> I wouldnt mind but we have supplied and cooked the turkey and ham


You could ask for the turkey and ham back, for when you feel better.


----------



## Mart44 (25 Dec 2019)

Good morning - There's just the two of us here at the moment. That will turn into 6 or more later on. Vegetables are being peeled and I'll soon be driving over to pick up our son.

Have the best possible Christmas Day.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2019)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - There's just the two of us here at the moment. That will turn into 6 or more later on. Vegetables are being peeled and I'll soon be driving over to pick up our son.
> 
> Have the best possible Christmas Day.
> 
> View attachment 497822


Remember, taxis are double time, at the least, today!


----------



## 172traindriver (25 Dec 2019)

Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2019)

My son has a cold so he will not be joining us for lunch so it is just Mr WD and I then.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2019)

172traindriver said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone




Merry Christmas Mr TD.


----------



## Drago (25 Dec 2019)

Been to daughter #3 for Christmas breakfast.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2019)

I've just done my favourite Xmas job, handing out the presents that were under the tree.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2019)

Thats my sweet tooth sorted.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> My son has a cold so he will not be joining us for lunch so it is just Mr WD and I then.


Why dont you come and join us? Is a turkey butty ok for you?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Thats my sweet tooth sorted.
> 
> 
> View attachment 497826


Ha. I dont have a sweet tooth but made the mistake of telling the aunty that jelly babies and allsorts are good for my bike rides. She bought me 2 of those tubs. It took 12 months to get through them.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ha. I dont have a sweet tooth but made the mistake of telling the aunty that jelly babies and allsorts are good for my bike rides. She bought me 2 of those tubs. It took 12 months to get through them.



Those two tubs might make the new year


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why dont you come and join us? Is a turkey butty ok for you?




Ooh. Lovely. Quite fancy that. Give me a few hours to get there.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. Lovely. Quite fancy that. Give me a few hours to get there.


Just dont come via Dolly Galloo


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just dont come via Dolly Galloo



Gotcha


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Just dont come via Dolly Galloo


Lol......maybe better going round by Llanfairpoolygogoch or whatever it's called!


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2019)

Cracking walk up Roughtor this morning.







Back to the van now for Christmas lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2019)

Gorgeous day here. Lots of sunshine and remarkably warm.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> A true story here. About 40 years ago some 30 of us were going camping on Shell Island. One group got lost and were trying to get to Dollgellau.
> They stoped and one asked a farmer "how do we get to Dolly Galloo".
> After much head scratching the farmer said "oh, you mean DollGethlie"
> Spelling =pronounciation.



That remains of a trip in the States, also 40 years ago. We were in California, traveling to Yosemite.

I kept asking for directions to " Yosa-might" only to be met with blank stares until a friendly local said you mean "Yo-sem-it-ee"


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2019)

Mrs D has just had her christmas day lunch..........a dry Jacobs cracker.
I think I am going to have a turkey butty. I was keeping a slice back**for Welshie but sadly she seems to be a 'no show'.
** euphemism alert


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D has just had her christmas day lunch..........a dry Jacobs cracker.
> I think I am going to have a turkey butty. I was keeping a slice back**for Welshie but sadly she seems to be a 'no show'.
> ** euphemism alert



The busses are rather slow round here especially on Christmas day . I could be a while.


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D has just had her christmas day lunch..........a dry Jacobs cracker.
> I think I am going to have a turkey butty. I was keeping a slice back**for Welshie but sadly she seems to be a 'no show'.
> ** euphemism alert


Nowt like pushing the boat out.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> The busses are rather slow round here especially on Christmas day . I could be a while.


You should have said. I would have come and picked you up. I bet, if you had asked, Classic would have collected you.
TBH there is only one drum stick and a pickled onion left now


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You should have said. I would have come and picked you up. I bet, if you had asked, Classic would have collected you.
> TBH there is only one drum stick and a pickled onion left now


You certain it is a pickled onion!!
Never knew turkeys had them.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You should have said. I would have come and picked you up. I bet, if you had asked, Classic would have collected you.
> TBH there is only one drum stick and a pickled onion left now




Well. That's no good. The service in some places is rubbish. Can't get the staff I suppose.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Well. That's no good. The service in some places is rubbish. Can't get the staff I suppose.


Don't go blaming me, I'd nowt to do with you not travelling northwards!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Well. That's no good. The service in some places is rubbish. Can't get the staff I suppose.


You could still have a chomp on my drumstick.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You could still have a chomp on my drumstick.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> You could still have a chomp on my drumstick.


Whatever You Say, Say Nothing - Makem & Clancy

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8vm51sR4tRY


----------



## dickyknees (25 Dec 2019)

Can I say that that Kazoo karaoke is the worst post Christmas lunch game ever!


----------



## Paulus (25 Dec 2019)

dickyknees said:


> Can I say that that Kazoo karaoke is the worst post Christmas lunch game ever!


As a contender for worst Christmas game, MrsP bought Pelican pong, a strange game with cardboard bills that hang onto the front of your face by elastic bands, whilst your partner throws ping pong balls at you and you have to catch them. Look it up.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Dec 2019)

There's something appeared in our house featuring kazoos. I'm now fearful that it may be a form of family entertainment and that I may be expected to be involved.

I seem to be the only person watching a fascinating programme about Raymond Briggs.


----------



## derrick (25 Dec 2019)

My other half could not find the scrabble, (Sigh of relief)


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Dec 2019)

Top work brave soldier


----------



## dickyknees (25 Dec 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> There's something appeared in our house featuring kazoos. I'm now fearful that it may be a form of family entertainment and that I may be expected to be involved.
> 
> I seem to be the only person watching a fascinating programme about Raymond Briggs.


It is only copious amounts of Bailey’s and red wine that help to ignore the dreadful kazoo playing by members of the family in the background whilst I feign sleep/indifference. The game has gone on far too long but they seem to be enjoying it!


----------



## gavroche (25 Dec 2019)

My best Christmas present was two tickets to go and see Les Miserables in Birmingham in July from my kids. I am over the moon for two reasons:
- I have been wanting to see the show for the last 30 years as I absolutely love the music.
- I am glad it is in Birmingham as I can't stand London.
Love it and a massive thank you to my children.


----------



## Drago (25 Dec 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2019)

Night oh Holy One.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy


Night GranMa


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2019)

Good morning. Well we all seem to have survived THE day yesterday relatively unscathed. Wow I used a couple of big words in that one sentence alone. 

Hopefully another quiet day today.

And it's raining just to keep things normal.

And I am first today. Woohooo


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks, good day yesterday, though we ate too much, at the moment nobody has stirred, just me sat here tap tap tapping away at this keyboard.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And I am first today. Woohooo


Just cos I was out jogging! 

Glad I've got a bit of exercise done as it looks like it might be rain later.


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Just cos I was out jogging!
> 
> Glad I've got a bit of exercise done as it looks like it might be rain later.



Stop trying to steal my thunder you.


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2019)

Morning all, that's the Christmas lark over for another year. I am still stuffed from yesterday's dinner, so no breakfast for a while yet. Dog walking soon across the swamp that are our local fields with more rain forecast for later on. Going to watch Barnet FC later this afternoon, we are playing the local derby against Borehamwood. One thing that puzzles me is Borehamwood the town is all one word, but the football club is two words, Boreham Wood.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, that's the Christmas lark over for another year. I am still stuffed from yesterday's dinner, so no breakfast for a while yet. Dog walking soon across the swamp that are our local fields with more rain forecast for later on. Going to watch Barnet FC later this afternoon, we are playing the local derby against Borehamwood. One thing that puzzles me is Borehamwood the town is all one word, but the football club is two words, Boreham Wood.


Hmm......too much thought going into that for this time in the morning! 

Edited to add, when googling it appears the town was originally called Boreham Wood so maybe the club was formed back then, and has retained the name?


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2019)

Morning all.
Weather looks crap today. 
Hellishly windy last night and still blowing a hoolie. Not a night for the faint hearted caravanner! Fortunately, we're made of sterner stuff. 
Off to Wadebridge this morning.


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2019)

I have been up since 7.30 I am as yet not quite awake though, in future I will get my own drinks as Pam seems to think 25cl of Vodka in a glass is a single measure. It is ml not cl, but I was not in a fit place to point that out last night.


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2019)

Getting dragged to the outlaws later. Fortunately, their other son in law is a bell end and I get treated like royalty as a means for them to express their dislike of him. Works for me!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2019)

gavroche said:


> My best Christmas present was two tickets to go and see Les Miserables in Birmingham in July from my kids. I am over the moon for two reasons:
> - I have been wanting to see the show for the last 30 years as I absolutely love the music.
> - I am glad it is in Birmingham as I can't stand London.
> Love it and a massive thank you to my children.


Enjoy it. We have seen the show several times in London (while working there) and Manchester. We have the anniversary CD which we thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> I have been up since 7.30 I am as yet not quite awake though, in future I will get my own drinks as Pam seems to think 25cl of Vodka in a glass is a single measure. It is ml not cl, but I was not in a fit place to point that out last night.


Reminds me of the time Mrs Ds sister brought her soon to be new (3rd) husband** to meet us. He was Irish. Sat in the garden Mrs D asked him "would you like a whisky"?.....his eyes lit up. She came back (no exagerating here) a WATER glass 2/3rds full. I said "what are you doing" but it was too late......he had it in a vice like grip.....and I pretended to smile. 
**she is on number 5 now


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2019)

Good morning everyone. It's cold and wet here.

I've been up and about since 6.00. Drank coffee, played some Scrabble, slept on sofa for an hour. 

I have now tidied up, done the dishes and glasses, recycled the recycling. Baked potatoes, cold beef, ham, salami, coleslaw and pickles for tea.

Rovers v Big Club today. After Monday's disappointing result against Wigan a win is needed.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2019)

Morning


----------



## gavroche (26 Dec 2019)

Good morning from North Devon where it is wet and windy. Nothing planned today so will go along with whatever is decided. Going back home tomorrow to sunny North Wales with another 7 hours drive.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2019)

Morning all.
As reported yesterday we were forced to miss christmas lunch with the family. Daughter texted that she would plate up and send over 2 meals for us but we declined........we did enjoy a sandwich then an early night though.
A proper winters day today. Driech as I think Mo would say. Cold, dark and raining.
Have a good day folk


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2019)

Damp and miserable here and as Drago would say so is the weather.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Damp and miserable here and as Drago would say so is the weather.


EUKY.....damp bloomers cannot be good for you


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2019)

And the rain has started. SURPRISE.


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2019)

MrsP and MissP have gone shopping before going to the pictures. I will soon be on my way to the Mitre for a couple of ales before making my way to the game with my son. 
I'm still not hungry, but by the time I get home from the match I should be ready for cold turkey, ham, pickles and bubble and squeak.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2019)

@Paulus your comments re Borehamwood got me interested so I googled its history. Fascinating. Originally became important as it was on the Roman Road. I had no idea it was the same parish as Elstree which has its own fascinating story.
Sad maybe but I enjoy reading the history of places.


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Paulus your comments re Borehamwood got me interested so I googled its history. Fascinating. Originally became important as it was on the Roman Road. I had no idea it was the same parish as Elstree which has its own fascinating story.
> Sad maybe but I enjoy reading the history of places.


The Roman road, Watling Street became the A5. There are many parts of the old road that I cycle on north of St. Albans that pass through villages that are dead straight .


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2019)

The kids have left along with the Husky who seems to have left her coat behind, I said that vacuuming was a waste of time the other day, oh well I best get on with it, luckily we have a few spare vacuum bags as it looks like I will be filling a few.


----------



## gavroche (26 Dec 2019)

Just finished reading " Biker's Life" written by Henry Cole. I found it very interesting, it gives a good insight into the man and his demons. Well worth reading. Recommended.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> The kids have left along with the Husky who seems to have left her coat behind, I said that vacuuming was a waste of time the other day, oh well I best get on with it, luckily we have a few spare vacuum bags as it looks like I will be filling a few.


There are several reasons we will not have a dog. That is one of them


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> There are several reasons we will not have a dog. That is one of them




I agree. Once my cat and dog died that was it. No more pets....EVER.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> There are several reasons we will not have a dog. That is one of them


I have had 3 dogs and loved them all, but it’s been nearly 4 years since losing my last one and I have no plans at the moment to get another. They are a big committment and can be pretty messy in the house too. The relief of not having to walk a dog when it’s chucking it down or you’re feeling under the weather is nice.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I agree. Once my cat and dog died that was it. No more pets....EVER.


Reminds me of what Mrs D says about me. If I pop my clogs she wont bother with a replacement. Is that as I am soooo good or soooo bad


----------



## gavroche (26 Dec 2019)

We have had Molly since she was 8 weeks old and she is now 19 months. I love her to bit and couldn't imagine her not being around with us. Yes, taking her out in the rain is no fun but the joy she gives us more than compensate for it.


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2019)

No more kids, no more debt and no more pets, seems to make for a less stressful life. Love animals and the Husky gave us plenty of good laughs, but no thanks for a full time one.


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> The Roman road, Watling Street became the A5. There are many parts of the old road that I cycle on north of St. Albans that pass through villages that are dead straight .


A lot of the villages were made with stone pilfered from the old Roman road.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2019)

OOOOOhhh another present .
Just had a pressie delivered, sent by Mrs Ds aunty.
A ltr of Famous Grouse
A gift pack of Famous Grouse goodies
A BIG tub of Liquorice Allsorts (that will last me 12 months).
For some reason she really thinks the sun shines out of my proverbial


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2019)

I'm not that far from the Manchester to Ilkley Roman "super highway".


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2019)

gavroche said:


> Good morning from North Devon ..........


Oi - stop pinching my lines! 

Nice walk along the Camel Trail this morning.
Wadebridge was closed due to lack of interest. 






Ended up in the Cornishmans Arms at Pendogett for lunch. 






Weather has closed in again, so back to the van to hunker down for the rest of the day.


----------



## gavroche (26 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Oi - stop pinching my lines!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Rest easy, it will be Good morning from North Wales next time.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I agree. Once my cat and dog died that was it. No more pets....EVER.


I had a dog once  after she left I said never again, so far so good


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2019)

@Paulus I hope you know your game has been called off due to the weather. Back to the pub for you.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Paulus I hope you know your game has been called off due to the weather. Back to the pub for you.


Maybe he never left!


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2019)

Our youngest has not had a good day, they were supposed to come up to see us this afternoon but I got a text to say his car had packed up, he's got an old civic and the car and the keys have stopped talking to each other, apparently its got to go to the dealer for reprogramming.


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> @Paulus I hope you know your game has been called off due to the weather. Back to the pub for you.


Thanks all, got as far as Canons Park Station to park the car, and then found out. Back home with a cup of tea.


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe he never left!


I did get out of the pub


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2019)

Just been for a walk the first 2 miles was , but the last bit was OK


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Sithi Old Timer


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sithi Old Timer


Someone can't sleep.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Reminds me of what Mrs D says about me. If I pop my clogs she wont bother with a replacement. Is that as I am soooo good or soooo bad


Perhaps because you won't need walking when it's chucking it down?


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2019)

Well good day to one and all. No idea about the weather as it's dark and I've yet to stick my head outside.

There's a ride setting off at 8.00 which I'd like to do but feel the kids at home takes priority. Sunday looking hopeful though.

I was absolutely nackered last night. Bed at 9.50 and slept till 5.00. A short nap soon I think.

Walking this afternoon seems like a plan as fresh air and exercise is required.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Walking this afternoon seems like a plan as fresh air and exercise is required.


Think I'll head out soon as we have rain forecast for 9am


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Dec 2019)

Have to pick up a 'click & collect' from Evans Cycles, which is 15 miles away. With only the slightest chance of rain and a somewhat warmer temperate, I think it'll be the bike that gets me there and back today.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Have to pick up a 'click & collect' from Evans Cycles, which is 15 miles away. With only the slightest chance of rain and a somewhat warmer temperate, I think it'll be the bike that gets me there and back today.


It's not a new bike then, unless you are trading in!


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not a new bike then, unless you are trading in!


 No, nothing more exciting than a tiny bottle of chain lube; local LBS don't do them that small unfortunately. Still, it's an excuse to get a few miles under the belt.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2019)

Good morning. It is dark so I have no idea what the weather is like, but at least I can't hear any rain so that's good.


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2019)

Now that it is a bit lighter outside, I can see that it is quite misty.


----------



## Dirk (27 Dec 2019)

Morning all.
Having a lie in, then hitching up the van in a couple of hours and making our way home back up the coast.
That's our caravanning over for this year. 110 nights.
We most likely won't be going away in January or February next year, but we're planning a couple of month long trips in the summer, along with our regular 1 - 2 week forays throughout the rest of the year.


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

Enjoyed a rare lay in and a cuddle with the voluptuous Mrs D.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2019)

It's daylight and a beautiful morning. I have watched the sun come up, red sky and felt a little envious of my cycling buddies out on their bikes.

I have though banked many points.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Dec 2019)

Morning


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Now that it is a bit lighter outside, I can see that it is quite misty.


Not alcohol fog?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Perhaps because you won't need walking when it's chucking it down?


On the plus side, I am well house trained.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Not alcohol fog?


Unfortunately not. I know. Must try harder.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2019)

Morning all. Very mixed weather here. A nice red sky earlier but very grey now.
On the plus side I am feeling better but this bl**dy cough is hanging on. After each coughing fit it leaves me weak and sweating.
I have a ride provisionally booked for Sunday and my mind is switching between a) "yes, go for it" to b) "don't be stupid, wait another week". At this moment b) is favourite.
I have motd recorded from last night so will watch that shortly.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Very mixed weather here. A nice red sky earlier but very grey now.
> On the plus side I am feeling better but this bl**dy cough is hanging on. After each coughing fit it leaves me weak and sweating.
> I have a ride provisionally booked for Sunday and my mind is switching between a) "yes, go for it" to b) "don't be stupid, wait another week". At this moment b) is favourite.
> I have motd recorded from last night so will watch that shortly.


I quite often get long lasting coughs this time of year. My GP s advice was that as long as it hasn't developed into something more serious cycling won't do you any harm at all. I'd wrap up and get out.
Then eat healthily (or as possible as you can this time of year) and get some quality sleep. Lidl do a passable expectorant cough mix.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Well good day to one and all. No idea about the weather as it's dark and *I've yet to stick my head outside.*
> 
> There's a ride setting off at 8.00 which I'd like to do but feel the kids at home takes priority. Sunday looking hopeful though.
> 
> ...


Why just the head, and will it be through the window again?


----------



## Paulus (27 Dec 2019)

Morning all, been out with the dog in the damp misty air. I'm meeting up with a few ex colleagues and then this evening going to the panto, Goldilocks and the 3 bears, at the London Palladium. MrsP booked the tickets, she likes panto.


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2019)

My Y fronts are full of damp and misty air.


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2019)

Annoyed! Battery in the front flasher died, got new batteries, came to fit them and the light is working perfectly.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> My Y fronts are full of damp and misty air.


You need help


----------



## screenman (27 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Our youngest has not had a good day, they were supposed to come up to see us this afternoon but I got a text to say his car had packed up, he's got an old civic and the car and the keys have stopped talking to each other, apparently its got to go to the dealer for reprogramming.




Get him to spend a bit of time on Google, there is often a street fix.


----------



## Dirk (27 Dec 2019)

Back home now.
Caravan dropped back into storage.
I haven't lost my reversing skills - backed the van straight into the gap between two others, with 18" spare on both sides. 
Spot of lunch and a beer now, with the distinct possibility of an afternoon nap to follow.


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Get him to spend a bit of time on Google, there is often a street fix.



Cars booked in to the dealers on Tuesday, I've been on google myself, there's one or two fixes about but the general consensus is that its a dealer fix, the problem is likely to be the immobiliser, and the best fix involves tinkering with the cars onboard computer, it should be fixable with a reset, but its possible that there's a module that needs replacing, if that's the case it might cost more to fix than the cars worth.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Back home now.
> Caravan dropped back into storage.
> I haven't lost my reversing skills - backed the van straight into the gap between two others, with 18" spare on both sides.
> Spot of lunch and a beer now, with the distinct possibility of an afternoon nap to follow.


I never got the hang of that. TBF I didnt do enough of it to get proficient. I recall reversing onto the drive with the left side next to the wall. Ready to set off I wanted to pull off the drive and turn immediately right. I could not do it......I kept catching the wall. In the end I had to turn left and circle around the block


----------



## oldwheels (27 Dec 2019)

I once reversed a trailer load of turnips into the shed but could not get out again without disconnecting the trailer. Doh.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2019)

It's competition time!! Who will go the longest without a major supermarket shop??

Thought I'd got it right this year but no such luck.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's competition time!! Who will go the longest without a major supermarket shop??
> 
> Thought I'd got it right this year but no such luck.


Me cos I don’t do big shops. Just go for bits and pieces as required.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2019)

I only go once a month


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Very mixed weather here. A nice red sky earlier but very grey now.
> On the plus side I am feeling better but this bl**dy cough is hanging on. After each coughing fit it leaves me weak and sweating.
> I have a ride provisionally booked for Sunday and my mind is switching between a) "yes, go for it" to b) "don't be stupid, wait another week". At this moment b) is favourite.
> I have motd recorded from last night so will watch that shortly.


Dave in all seriousness I have two friends who got back on the bike too soon after chest infections. It took them both months to recover from starting again too soon.

Take your time.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Dave in all seriousness I have two friends who got back on the bike too soon after chest infections. It took them both months to recover from starting again too soon.
> 
> Take your time.


Ditto........plus, if it’s in your chest can it not put strain on your heart?


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's competition time!! Who will go the longest without a major supermarket shop??
> 
> Thought I'd got it right this year but no such luck.



I've been to the supermarket this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> I've been to the supermarket this morning.


You lose.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Dave in all seriousness I have two friends who got back on the bike too soon after chest infections. It took them both months to recover from starting again too soon.
> 
> Take your time.


Thanks, much appreciated. If and that is a BIG if I have a ride on Sunday it will only be 10/15 miles. But what you say makes sense.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks, much appreciated. If and that is a BIG if I have a ride on Sunday it will only be 10/15 miles. But what you say makes sense.


Go in a buff.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Ditto........plus, if it’s in your chest can it not put strain on your heart?


Very true. Mrs D says I am mad to even think of it.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Go in a buff.


Why....what have you got against my neighbours that I would ride in the buff.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Why....what have you got against my neighbours that I would ride in the buff.


You'd be away before they saw you.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'd be away before they saw you.


Not if I rode around the close 3 times, got off to do some cartwheels, did a willy wave then slowly rode off.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not if I rode around the close 3 times, got off to do some cartwheels, did a willy wave then slowly rode off.


True enough. You'll not be up to a bike ride after that. That "long", slow walk back home wouldn't help.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Go in a buff.


This is good advice. After my heart attack I wore a buff whenever the air was cold for a year.


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> You lose.



Friday, our usual shopping day, but not our usual big shop, just some essentials.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Very true. *Mrs D says I am mad to even think of it.*


Thinking about it can only cause your head to hurt, nowt else.


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2019)

That got a bit busy for a while, just about to put the tea on before taking the eldest to the station for his train and the youngest text me saying can you pick me up from work, picked him up, came home, cooked the tea and after tea dropped the eldest at the station then took the youngest home.


----------



## derrick (27 Dec 2019)

This has to qualify for most time spent in a pub over any previous Christmas. I love my life.😂
Ps . I am with two lovely ladies.👍


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Dec 2019)

Morning all. Warm(ish) one. Feel a parkrun beckoning.


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

Getting dragged to Larndun on the train today. I'll probably be charged with murder by lunch time.


----------



## robgul (28 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Not if I rode around the close 3 times, got off to do some cartwheels, did a willy wave then slowly rode off.


You'd be fine in the cold weather - nobody will notice 

Rob


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2019)

Or in the warm weather, come to that.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2019)

Good morning. Getting lighter here.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Morning all. Warm(ish) one. Feel a parkrun beckoning.


My nearest one is in Perth about 18 miles away so have never bothered. They have started a junior one here but I can't see them doing an adult one.


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Getting lighter here.


Started the diet already?*


*Sorry for stealing Classic's line.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Started the diet already?*
> 
> 
> *Sorry for stealing Classic's line.


I bleeding have anyway. My clothes are getting a bit tight! Must get a grip and get back to avoiding the junk and increasing the exercise.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2019)

Good morning people, looks like the car gremlin has struck here as well, I've got an orrible noise from the right rear corner of my trusty Swift under braking.


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, looks like the car gremlin has struck here as well, I've got an orrible noise from the right rear corner of my trusty Swift under braking.


That'll be your missus complaining about your driving.


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, looks like the car gremlin has struck here as well, I've got an orrible noise from the right rear corner of my trusty Swift under braking.


It'll be a pedestrian stuck under there. You can poke them clear with a broom handle.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Started the diet already?*
> 
> 
> *Sorry for stealing Classic's line.




After I eat the last of the biscuits


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2019)




----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> After I eat the last of the biscuits


We still have a Christmas cake and two packets of mince pies. Mrs P doesn't like either.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2019)

Hello wirld. A beautiful morning here in sunny Lancashire. 

Not sure what today will bring though I have just remembered my bike is filthy. First though is empty the dishwasher, ironing, strip the kids beds and restack the beds.

I shall watch Fleetwood Mac: Don't Stop while ironing. Having a bit of an FM fest in the last 24 hours, they featured heavily on BBC4 last night. A big part of the soundtrack to my life, big changes taking place at the Rumours time. Living in York where I met my wife. It was an exciting time.

And along came Bruce; got Western Stars for Christmas and just read there is a tour in 2020. We WILL be there.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We still have a Christmas cake and two packets of mince pies. Mrs P doesn't like either.




I'm with Mrs P on that one. Can't stand Christmas cake or mince pies. Blah


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm with Mrs P on that one. Can't stand Christmas cake or mince pies. Blah


Not keen either. I find them too rich with the amount of fruit. Would rather have a sponge cake.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Not keen either. I find them too rich with the amount of fruit. Would rather have a sponge cake.




Jaffa cake.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Jaffa cake.


Only problem is, I eat the whole box!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Only problem is, I eat the whole box!




And the problem with that is?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And the problem with that is?


My waistline!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Or in the warm weather, come to that.


Have you been talking to my wife


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> My nearest one is in Perth about 18 miles away so have never bothered. They have started a junior one here but I can't see them doing an adult one.


That's a shame. I'm lucky, having three to choose from within a 10 mile radius.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> We still have a Christmas cake and two packets of mince pies. Mrs P doesn't like either.


We have a pack of mince pies. Seemed like a good idea but neither of us has a sweet tooth so they could be there a long time


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm with Mrs P on that one. Can't stand Christmas cake or mince pies. Blah


I dont like christmas cake (or christmas pudding). I dont generally like mince pies but the Aldi almond flake ones are tasty.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Dec 2019)

There seems to be an anti-mince pie/Christmas cake theme this morning. In the interest of reducing anyone's post-Christmas depression caused as a result of said baked goods, I am more than happy to provide a good home to any that are surplus-to-requirements.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2019)

And for those who live closer to Chorley tan Sheffield I'm your man!!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> And the problem with that is?



It's only a problem when Mrs P discovers there are none left.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2019)

Morning all.
Another "doing nothing" day I'm afraid. Woke up thinking we would at least walk to the pub but these coughing/sweating fits keep having a go.
I think ian & Mo talking about these park runs has made me tired.....so I blame them.
We both enjoyed the curry yesterday so that is surely a good sign .
Anyway, its not all bad.......Wolves beat City last night. 2 nil down and came back to win 3-2


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2019)

Not doing much. Mr WD is playing on his new.PS4.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Not doing much. Mr WD is playing on his new.PS4.


Those game consoles are something I never got into.
Some 25 years ago a friend asked me around to see/try this one he had. He told me how many hours he spent on it. I scratched my head asking why.
A neighbour of ours (same age as me) spends most of every day playing war games.
Each to his own though


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Those game consoles are something I never got into.
> Some 25 years ago a friend asked me around to see/try this one he had. He told me how many hours he spent on it. I scratched my head asking why.
> A neighbour of ours (same age as me) spends most of every day playing war games.
> Each to his own though




I dare say they would scratch their heads at cycling and spending large amounts on cycling related stuff


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2019)

Blimey! I only put on 3oz over Christmas; the least weight gain I've ever managed over this period.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I dare say they would scratch their heads at cycling and spending large amounts on cycling related stuff


I am sure they would. As I said......each to his own. I am certainly not knocking it, I just dont 'get it'


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure they would. As I said......each to his own. I am certainly not knocking it, I just dont 'get it'


I don't mind the odd game or 2 now and again.


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! I only put on 3oz over Christmas; the least weight gain I've ever managed over this period.



You can have some of mine if you are feeling left out, did you put both feet on the scales and remember when hanging on the dor to gently lower yourself onto the scales you have to let go of the door. No rocking backwards and forwards trying to find the lightest spot either.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't mind the odd game or 2 now and again.


Ooohh you saucey madam


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2019)

God Larndun is a crap hole. If one more person jostles me they'll wake up in A and E.


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> God Larndun is a crap hole. If one more person jostles me they'll wake up in A and E.



What you mean mate, bit like being in a traffic jam and blaming all the other cars, embrace the closeness open you arms and spread cheer. 

Get out as fast as you can would be my advice.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! I only put on 3oz over Christmas; the least weight gain I've ever managed over this period.


Go for a pee, weigh again and you'll have lost weight!!


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> What you mean mate, bit like being in a traffic jam and blaming all the other cars, embrace the closeness open you arms and spread cheer.
> 
> Get out as fast as you can would be my advice.


I didn't ask to be here, and don't want to be here. I'm the only person in the entire city that is capable of walking in a straight line by virtue of not owning a smartphone bro be glued to. Still, I've learned something - I was listening to some Arab looking gents countering away, and it appears that cheese means the same in their language as it does in ours.


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> He's doing as much as he can before he goes to prison next month and loses his career.


They've dropped the charges against Guy Martin. 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-50924974


----------



## rustybolts (28 Dec 2019)

Delighted charges have been dropped , one genuine character in a sea of politically correct media clones . His Missus is a lovely lady and he has a little baby girl, Dot . Hopes he drops idea of trying to go 300 mph on a motorbike


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2019)

rustybolts said:


> Delighted charges have been dropped , one genuine character in a sea of politically correct media clones . His Missus is a lovely lady and he has a little baby girl, Dot . Hopes he drops idea of trying to go 300 mph on a motorbike


I'm not saying I'm old but...........I raced against his Dad......


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2019)

I've been for a walk


----------



## gavroche (28 Dec 2019)

Good evening all from back in North Wales. We had an horrendous journey yesterday. I took us 8.5 hours to go from Bideford to Stoke on Trent!! 
I think everybody had the same idea to drive back home yesterday. My other stepdaughter lives near Stoke and offered to put us up for the night, to break the journey so we gladly accepted and had a lovely evening playing games and chatting. 
This morning, we finished the travelling with no trouble at all, clear roads and it is nice to be back home.


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> They've dropped the charges against Guy Martin.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-50924974


I know, that's a ruddy disgrace. If you've never passed an irish driving test for LGV and someone other than the Irish authorities gives you a licence for LGV then that's ok, just dandy. If you're autistic you'll clearly think its a real one, because real Irish LGV licences really do yet issued by men in pubs and dark alleys to people who've never passed an Irish LGV test.

If he's that obtuse he really shouldn't be driving at all, for his own safety and ours.

This is clearly what Guy Martin thinks the Irish DVLA equivalent look like if he's claiming he thought it was genuine...


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2019)

*Question Time*
If you were to be meeting someone a "week last Monday", when would it be?


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> *Question Time*
> If you were to be meeting someone a "week last Monday", when would it be?


2 days time.


----------



## rustybolts (29 Dec 2019)

"Is it legal mate ?"
" Ooooh bedad it is sur, yous just puts yer signertune on over dis picture of you and dat makes it all legal sur . sure 'tis as good as legal tender sur , bajakers it is sur and I swears over me dead grannys combination drawers sur 'tis "


----------



## ClichéGuevara (29 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> I was listening to some Arab looking gents countering away, and it appears that *cheese means the same in their language as it does in ours.*



It's photo time?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> *Question Time*
> If you were to be meeting someone a "week last Monday", when would it be?



Tomorrow - it's now the following Sunday.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2019)

Good morning. The ground is dry, no wind so looking like a decent day ahead.

Porridge is bubbling away. The bike is calling so it's time to get kit on and head out in to the pitch black.

Meet time is 8.00 and the Facebook chat suggests everyone wants to go in different directions and be back at different times. I shall keep my head down and find a wheel!!


----------



## OldShep (29 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> *Question Time*
> If you were to be meeting someone a "week last Monday", when would it be?


Sounds like we should have met this Monday not tomorrow. Tomorrow would have been a week on Monday


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. The ground is dry, no wind so looking like a decent day ahead.
> 
> Porridge is bubbling away. The bike is calling so it's time to get kit on and head out in to the pitch black.
> 
> Meet time is 8.00 and the Facebook chat suggests everyone wants to go in different directions and be back at different times. I shall keep my head down and find a wheel!!


Have fun. Incredibly mild up here. I have been out in the dark too. Early head torch jog.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2019)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks. 

I think it's Monday as well, but it is early so I may be wrong


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2019)

good morning people.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Reminds me of what Mrs D says about me. If I pop my clogs she wont bother with a replacement. Is that as I am soooo good or soooo bad


Mrs Boldonlad, says, when I go, she will get a dog. Less trouble she reckons. Don’t think that is a complement?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> I'm not saying I'm old but...........I raced against his Dad......


Could be worse, could have been his grandad


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> *Question Time*
> If you were to be meeting someone a "week last Monday", when would it be?


I assume it would be the next Monday coming although it could literally be the Monday before last monday.


----------



## Paulus (29 Dec 2019)

Morning all, quite misty outside but very mild.
I shall be out in the mud with the dog soon, she loves going out, but doesn't like being washed down every day with a bucket of warm water. She would much rather go into the brook.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2019)




----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2019)

Good morning good people.
Decision made.... no cycling. Feeling better but still a bit shaky and really sweating. I hardly coughed all night though so that must be good.
Mrs D on the other hand seems to be going worse.
I got up for a pee and it was pitch black. Put the light on and was amazed.....it was 07.40 and pitch black
Mild though. Everywhere outside is wet but I dont think its raining.


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I got up for a pee and it was pitch black.


Paging @classic33 .


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Paging @classic33 .


Yes..... I already made 2 'anti-classis, amenments but missed that one. Keeps us on our toes though


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Paging @classic33 .


He can hold his own at his age!


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning good people.
> Decision made.... no cycling. Feeling better but still a bit shaky and really sweating. I hardly coughed all night though so that must be good.
> Mrs D on the other hand seems to be going worse.
> *I got up for a pee and it was pitch black. Put the light on and was amazed.....it was 07.40 and pitch black*
> Mild though. Everywhere outside is wet but I dont think its raining.


Now you've to repeat, leaving the light off and then change the time. If the results are the same, you've a problem.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2019)

Late Xmas present, happy Granddaughter.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2019)

Looks a bit brighter here today. Wooohooooo


----------



## Mart44 (29 Dec 2019)

Good morning - Things are quietening down now but we still have a son and two grandchildren staying with us until the 30th. Not sure what we'll do. Maybe go for a walk since the day is brightening up a bit.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2019)

Today and while backing in to a space diagonal parking I caught my rear valance on a low wall and damaged it, I think it will cost more than £500 to repair


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Today and while backing in to a space diagonal parking I caught my rear valance on a low wall and damaged it, I think it will cost more than £500 to repair




Oops


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2019)

Just spent lunch time in my local chatting to Freddie 'Hot Rocks' Robertson....former member of The Toy Dolls and bass player on their classic 1984 punk rock hit - 'Nelly the Elephant'.

View: https://youtu.be/FEg2qpJwpz8

He now lives in our village.
Eee - the famous people 'oo live darn 'ere!


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Late Xmas present, happy Granddaughter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 498179


Bit mean wrapping her up wa'n't it?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I assume it would be the next Monday coming although it could literally be the Monday before last monday.


Hmmmmm well now I'm confused. Are we saying tomorrow it will be last Monday when it was a week ago last Monday?

I may go out early to escape this!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2019)

A good friend gave me a bottle of 19Crimes, a red wine I had not heard of. She has good taste so......I took myself off to Booths and bought my favourite soft cheese. Delice de Bourgogne. They go together beautifully and I have a nice warm fire. 

Hell of a ride today. Got to the café with an average of 18.5 over 40 miles  Got home with 76 on the clock and 17.0avg. We had three of the club sporting riders with us. Jeeeez can those boys put in a shift, it was relentless.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> . Got to the café with an average of 18.5 over 40 miles


Maybe I could manage that if it was downhill all the way.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2019)

Does anyone like my new Christ on a Bike avatar?


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Does anyone like my new Christ on a Bike avatar?


You changed again!!


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Does anyone like my new Christ on a Bike avatar?


Mohammed on a bike would be more edgy.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Mohammed on a bike would be more edgy.


But, possibly, more fatal


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2019)

Swimming in the morning, which means up before 5.30 am, not sure I am looking forward to it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2019)

screenman said:


> Swimming in the morning, which means up before 5.30 am, not sure I am looking forward to it.


Get a water bed, swim whilst you're sleeping.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get a water bed, swim whilst you're sleeping.


That has potential to make an awful mess?


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> That has potential to make an awful mess?


Heavy duty plastic sheet on the floor.

230 gallons for a King Size mattress.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2019)

I bet it feels more like being on a lilo than a bed.


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Heavy duty plastic sheet on the floor.
> 
> 230 gallons for a King Size mattress.


And a reinforced floor - that would weigh well over a ton.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hell of a ride today. Got to the café with an average of 18.5 over 40 miles  Got home with 76 on the clock and 17.0avg. We had three of the club sporting riders with us. Jeeeez can those boys put in a shift, it was relentless.



My top end ain't much more than your average speed, it must be more than twenty years since I could manage averages like that, well done for keeping up.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I bet it feels more like being on a lilo than a bed.


It feels like the best nights sleep I ever had, every night.

Speaking of which, night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> It feels like the best nights sleep I ever had, every night.
> 
> Speaking of which, night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> My top end ain't much more than your average speed, it must be more than twenty years since I could manage averages like that, well done for keeping up.


Thank you Dave. I don't really understand where it's coming from, I'm in some of the best form of my life. As one of my friends said "Don't think about it, just enjoy it!" I am. 😄


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2019)

Good day folks. It's very dark but looks to be dry and still. Mrs P has a cough and cold and I've a funny feeling I know who is next😷🤧

Another coffee beckons and then I shall try for an hour's nap before leaving for a ride. I'm hoping for something more sedate than yesterday.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Dec 2019)




----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Dec 2019)

Mornin' all.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Thank you Dave. I don't really understand where it's coming from, I'm in some of the best form of my life. As one of my friends said "Don't think about it, just enjoy it!" I am. 😄



Its great when you're going that well, thats great advice from your mate.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2019)

Good morning folks, a bike ride for me today, my last one of this year.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, a bike ride for me today, my last one of this year.


Me too ... though distinctly more sedate than @PaulSB !


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2019)

. Good morning. It's cold here. We have a heavy frost. Time for the thermal bloomers today.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2019)

Morning all. 
Looks like being a nice day; might nip up onto Exmoor for a walk today.


----------



## Paulus (30 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Heavy duty plastic sheet on the floor.
> 
> 230 gallons for a King Size mattress.


Do you have to reinforce the floor to take the weight?


----------



## Paulus (30 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> And a reinforced floor - that would weigh well over a ton.


I really should of read more posts before posting above.😠


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2019)

I have risen!

No, the load is so spread out you don't need to reinforce most floors for a waterbed. My 120kg stood on one spot places far more peak load on the floor.


----------



## Paulus (30 Dec 2019)

Morning all, a busy day today. MrsP and myself are meeting some friends for lunch, then later this afternoon MrsP has invited more friends round for an Italian themed whodunnit. Pizzas and Italian snacks plus wine and beers will abound plus the game itself. I had better read the instructions as I have never played this type of thing before.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> Do you have to reinforce the floor to take the weight?




That's not a nice thing to ask Drago is it. Not very subtle.


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2019)

A busy weeks cycling. I've friends to visit all over today, and as the forecast is fairly mild and benign I'm using the bike. Today I'm riding over to Weedon, the home of Bert, to see a chum.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> I've friends to visit all over today....


Paging @classic33


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Paging @classic33


Shhhhh.....don't wake him up. He'll only tell us it's Wednesday


----------



## Mart44 (30 Dec 2019)

Good morning - The last day for our family visitors but one more is coming here for a few hours before they go.

We'll be sending them all off with some leftover Christmas goodies so that we can't eat them all. Time to stop the excesses I reckon. 

Have the best day possible.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Dec 2019)

Sod’s Law dictates that the only decent cycling day this week is Tuesday when I will be travelling home. A bit damp today but have to go shopping for food to take home as an early start tomorrow.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2019)

Well it soon got to this time.is doesnt help that I didn't wake till 09.15.
Health check I am feeling much better. Congestion seems to have cleared. Mrs D on the other hand is going worse, though she started with it some days after I did.
No idea what I am doing today..... I have got so used to doing nothing that its difficult to get the brain in gear and actually do something, ANYTHING.
I have tidied up, emptied the dishwasher and started re-stacking it. Think I will go for a walk, just local so no car involved.
Have a good day folk.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well it soon got to this time.is doesnt help that I didn't wake till 09.15.
> Health check I am feeling much better. Congestion seems to have cleared. Mrs D on the other hand is going worse, though she started with it some days after I did.
> No idea what I am doing today..... I have got so used to doing nothing that its difficult to get the brain in gear and actually do something, ANYTHING.
> I have tidied up, emptied the dishwasher and started re-stacking it. Think I will go for a walk, just local so no car involved.
> Have a good day folk.


You took out what was in the dishwasher, then you placed it all back inside!

You could try and get on a train and go somewhere. Who knows, you might even be able to get back without walking.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You took out what was in the dishwasher, then you placed it all back inside!
> 
> You could try and get on a train and go somewhere. Who knows, you might even be able to get back without walking.


Confession time. Every post, I do a "classic check" to make sure all is correct. But yes, I emptied the dishwasher, put all the CLEAN stuff away and put USED dishes in.
Train idea is actually a good one. Unfortunately I have a poorly Mrs D so can't really go off on a jaunt......I have my future to think of


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Confession time. Every post, I do a "classic check" to make sure all is correct. But yes, I emptied the dishwasher, put all the CLEAN stuff away and put USED dishes in.
> *Train idea is actually a good one. Unfortunately I have a poorly Mrs D so can't really go off on a jaunt......I have my future to think of*


I did say try and get on a train and go somewhere. You'll have Northern to "work with".


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Confession time. Every post, I do a* "classic check"* to make sure all is correct. But yes, I emptied the dishwasher, put all the CLEAN stuff away and put USED dishes in.
> Train idea is actually a good one. Unfortunately I have a poorly Mrs D so can't really go off on a jaunt......I have my future to think of


Anything like a shoulder check?


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2019)

On a little lane thats busy if it takes half a dozen cars a day, why does it start to resemble the M25 in the rush hour as soon as I stop to water a gate post?


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Dec 2019)

Beautifully sunny day here, but trimmed my ride after sustaining the first puncture in ages. Finding the culprit took all of two seconds:





Lucky really, as I generally have to rely on touch to find the cause when out on the roadroad. I've no chance without my reading glasses - perhaps I ought to start carrying a pair, especially on winter mornings when the fingers quickly turn numb.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> On a little lane thats busy if it takes half a dozen cars a day, why does it start to resemble the M25 in the rush hour as soon as I stop to water a gate post?


Ha....that does tend to happen. When you dont need a pee there are loads of places then when you do need a pee you can't find one.
How do our lady cyclists that wear bib shorts cope


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2019)

Having grandchildren that have a car or a motorbike means that they tend to spend rather a lot of time at Gran and Grandads house. It also means that we have to feed them as well


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Beautifully sunny day here, but trimmed my ride after sustaining the first puncture in ages. Finding the culprit took all of two seconds:
> View attachment 498295
> 
> Lucky really, as I generally have to rely on touch to find the cause when out on the roadroad. I've no chance without my reading glasses - perhaps I ought to start carrying a pair, especially on winter mornings when the fingers quickly turn numb.


I wear prescription glasses for cycling but always take my reading glasses with me. Fortunately I tend to get few p*****s but the last one I got the thorn was sooo tiny it was a real pain to find and extract.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Having grandchildren that have a car or a motorbike means that they tend to spend rather a lot of time at Gran and Grandads house. It also means that we have to feed them as well


What you need to do is turn up at their house I'm expected.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> What you need to do is turn up at their house I'm expected.




Funny that as we can hardly get a cup of coffee out of them when we do that.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2019)

Gorgeous Exmoor walk this morning.
Up on Regis Common.


















I can see my house from here ^^^^


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2019)

I got back a little while ago, rode over to Brandon marsh and the Badgers Tearoom by the scenic route, my last ride of 2019, 45 miles ridden, bringing my total for the year to 5012 miles, so its been a decent years cycling. The weather forecast today was for bright sunshine but I didn't see any sun till I was on the outskirts of Coventry on the way back, most of the ride out was ridden in fog that was quite thick in places, it cleared up on the way back and was just grey and dull till I was almost home.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2019)

Retired to the Crown for lunch.
Spicy Halibut Chowder and a pint of Taylor's 'Crimson Crest' spicy Christmas ale. 





Yummy!


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Retired to the Crown for lunch.
> Spicy Halibut Chowder and a pint of Taylor's 'Crimson Crest' spicy Christmas ale.
> View attachment 498312
> 
> ...


We'll have to raise the export duty on Yorkshire's ales. Too much headed down southern parts.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2019)

It turned out to be a great day for riding. 14 turned out for the pensioners' ride, 11 of them work so we made them feel welcome - after all we need them to keep paying taxes. 

60 miles @16avg with constant references to the state of my legs. Tried a shift on the front but it was tough.

Mrs P has taken to her bed. The cold must be worse. I may take up barrier nursing 😷

Tea, Christmas cake and then a quick bike wash.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Retired to the Crown for lunch.
> Spicy Halibut Chowder and a pint of Taylor's 'Crimson Crest' spicy Christmas ale.
> View attachment 498312
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm chowder. I love chowder. Hope it tasted as good as it looks.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmm chowder. I love chowder. Hope it tasted as good as it looks.


It did.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2019)

It's official, Mrs P has flu. If Mrs P says she has flu she means it. None of this man flu stuff.

I am retreating to the spare room. 😷😷😷


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's official, Mrs P has flu. If Mrs P says she has flu she means it. None of this man flu stuff.
> 
> I am retreating to the spare room. 😷😷😷


You now in charge of the house?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You now in charge of the house?


I'm always in charge of the house.

No. Sorry. Correction. I cook, clean, wash, iron, shop. Mrs P issues directions about other stuff. Mrs P is in charge of the house.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I'm always in charge of the house.
> 
> No. Sorry. Correction. I cook, clean, wash, iron, shop. Mrs P issues directions about other stuff. Mrs P is in charge of the house.


Now's your chance to take over then.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Now's your chance to take over then.


Every cloud.........


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Every cloud.........


You'll never know until you've tried.

What's the worst that can happen!!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2019)

I have had Kopperberg Gin.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have had Kopperberg Gin.


I've had GT Ales 'Oatmeal Stout'.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have had Kopperberg Gin.


Didn't you claim you didn't drink!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Didn't you claim you didn't drink!




I don't normally, but I thought it might help sleep.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't normally, but I thought it might help sleep.


And if it doesn't?


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night MoHo.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

​


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 498405
> 
> ​


Yer early! 

Morning. Up with the larks as usual..........in fact no, they're not up yet.

Back to frosty here. Just had a quick look out and the cars are all frosted over. Perfect weather for a brisk early walk though.

Glad this year's nearly over. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## GM (31 Dec 2019)

Morning all. It's just gone 8pm here in the wonderful Queenstown NZ, so me and daughter are off out to celebrate New Year's Eve, one of the first places to celebrate NYE. Happy new year one and all


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2019)

Good morning to one and all. I was too hot in bed last night. Looks like a calm day today.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning to one and all. I was too hot in bed last night. Looks like a calm day today.


I expect the guys will be along shortly to query you being hot in bed!


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I expect the guys will be along shortly to query you being hot in bed!



I was just contemplating this.........


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Yer early!
> 
> Morning. Up with the larks as usual..........in fact no, they're not up yet.
> 
> ...



I read it was 16.8C in northern Scotland, thought you might have heatstroke Mo?


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I read it was 16.8C in northern Scotland, thought you might have heatstroke Mo?


That was the other day, unlike the minus 3 this morning!


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2019)

Morning all, late start today as we are out partying tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I have had Kopperberg Gin.


I finished the lovely red wine I was given. Fell asleep on the sofa, then bed and slept till 7.40. unheard of.

Sky is clear, no wind and there is a frost down.

Mrs P can be heard coughing away but the light is off. Soon be time to sneak downstairs, start the quiet housework etc.

We have seven for dinner tonight, though two are currently ill. I'm doing lamb and apricot tagine with lemon and lime couscous. Friends are bringing starters and desert.

Plan is to walk up Brindle Hill about 11.15. Take some fizz with us and watch the fireworks all round us. Lots of people do this but we think we will alone. Most folk go up Winter Hill or Rivington Pike - these have roads our Hill doesn't and it's walkable from our backdoor.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I expect the guys will be along shortly to query you being hot in bed!




I wouldn't be at all surprised Mo


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2019)

Morning all, misty and grey outside today, it's going to be like this all day. 
A long walk with the dog soon and then a quiet day in .


----------



## Mart44 (31 Dec 2019)

Good morning - Far from it being quieter after Christmas/Boxing Day, there were 10 of us here yesterday. Nice as it is to have that many of the family together, I'm hoping we'll have a quiet day today.

The ones who were staying here have gone home. The sheets are in the washing machine and a general tidying up of the house is underway.

It is indeed very quiet at the moment but I expect we'll soon get used to it. 

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2019)

Off out doggie walking in a bit.
Beach or Burrows? Burrows or Beach?
Decisions, decisions!
It was never this difficult making decisions whilst at work!


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2019)

Well.....I've ended the year 1/2 lb lighter than I started.
I count that as a success.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> It's official, Mrs P has flu. If Mrs P says she has flu she means it. None of this man flu stuff.
> 
> I am retreating to the spare room. 😷😷😷


She can pall on with Mrs D then.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Well.....I've ended the year 1/2 lb lighter than I started.
> I count that as a success.


Leaving out loose change from your pockets doesn't count though.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I expect the guys will be along shortly to query you being hot in bed!


I have come over all weak


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning to one and all. I was too hot in bed last night. Looks like a calm day today.





Mo1959 said:


> I expect the guys will be along shortly to query you being hot in bed!


See her post about the drinking, the drink's to blame.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> Well.....I've ended the year 1/2 lb lighter than I started.
> I count that as a success.


6kg lighter here


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2019)

HELLOOOO. Am I allowed in at this time?? We were booked in a hotel with the family tonight but have dropped out. Mrs D is absolutely full of whatever she has got and has been upchucking this morning . Both still in our PJs feeling decidedly sorry for ourselves.
Ahh well, things can only get better.........can't they


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> HELLOOOO. Am I allowed in at this time?? We were booked in a hotel with the family tonight but have dropped out. Mrs D is absolutely full of whatever she has got and has been upchucking this morning . Both still in our PJs feeling decidedly sorry for ourselves.
> Ahh well, things can only get better.........can't they


You in charge now, or just following orders when they're given?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> HELLOOOO. Am I allowed in at this time?? We were booked in a hotel with the family tonight but have dropped out. Mrs D is absolutely full of whatever she has got and has been upchucking this morning . Both still in our PJs feeling decidedly sorry for ourselves.
> Ahh well, things can only get better.........can't they




Hope you and MRS D feel better soon


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You in charge now, or just following orders when they're given?


Ooooh didn't think of that. OH the power I have. I can give myself orders and ignore them if I choose to.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Hope you and MRS D feel better soon


Thank you. That, Mrs WD is very nice of you.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2019)

Ooooh.....more pressies.
Daughter has just called to drop off/swap christmas presents.
The family were due to swap at the hotel we had booked but as we are not going.
The main present is a hamper full of stuff we really shouldn't eat or drink..... eg
Peanut brittle
Cherry liqueurs
Various choccy bickies & dark chocolate
Box of mixed nuts in shells
Bottle of normal whisky
Bottle of Glenmorangie 
Yum Yum


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Ooooh.....more pressies.
> Daughter has just called to drop off/swap christmas presents.
> The family were due to swap at the hotel we had booked but as we are not going.
> The main present is a hamper full of stuff we really shouldn't eat or drink..... eg
> ...


Yorkshire Tea!!!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Yorkshire Tea!!!


Yep....Yorkshire tea. No idea why its called that as it must be grown at the same place as Tetleys (our normal brew). I will try it tomorrow and report back


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> HELLOOOO. Am I allowed in at this time?? We were booked in a hotel with the family tonight but have dropped out. Mrs D is absolutely full of whatever she has got and has been upchucking this morning . Both still in our PJs feeling decidedly sorry for ourselves.
> Ahh well, things can only get better.........can't they


Hope you both wake up to feeling better in 2020.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2019)

I'm playing oldies but goldies in my house. Mainly on repeat:

"Don't Stand so Close to me"

😷😷😷


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hope you both wake up to feeling better in 2020.


Thank you Mr PaulSB..... I will do my best although I am reading that this lurgy hangs on for 6 weeks.
I just want to be bike fit asap.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> I just want to be bike fit asap.



You will. Just don't push it too soon.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Dec 2019)

Am I allowed back to being grumpy? Just been reminded why I detest tourists. Third last off the ferry and soon caught up with first off traffic. Maximum speed on first 10 miles of double track 40 mph as a motorhome in front would not give way to the dozen or so cars behind. Range Rover behind me tried an impossible overtake but had to pull in just in front of me. We managed to get past the MH eventually and next 10 miles from Salen max. speed 28 mph with a Belgian car in front and the car next in line made no attempt to push. I was 10th so just had to stay there and there were 4 cars behind me. Some stupid attempts to overtake so I hung well back but they all failed and the B. car just bumbled on regardless. Grrr.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2019)

I've been looking at the car mileage for this year, 5122 miles, I only drove 110 miles more than I cycled.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2019)

I shouldn’t be eating between meals, but I’m having a bit of toast with my coffee. I’ve walked 24,000 steps today so I’m sure it’s deserved.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2019)

House tidy. Meal cooked. Table laid. Time for a brew.

Took Mrs P a cuppa. ,"Can I have a chocolate biscuit?" I went and got one for her. "These are much nicer than the ones you bought."

Interesting fact here. I purchased said biscuits in Lidl, they're called Extremely Chocolatey. Mrs P didn't like these so bought some in Tesco, also called Extremely Chocolatey!

The layout in the box, the foil wrap, the shape, the taste are identical except one lot is in a Tesco box!


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2019)

What a grey day, it's been raining most of the day. Lunch consisted of more leftovers from last nights murder mystery event, which was quite good fun once we got the hang of it. Probably won't eat much until tomorrow now. The bikes were imploring me to ride one of them when I went to the shed earlier as they haven't been out on the road for a few days now, I must get out for a ride tomorrow morning. The weather is not looking good though.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> I've been looking at the car mileage for this year, 5122 miles, I only drove 110 miles more than I cycled.


I only drove 1187 miles this year


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I only drove 1187 miles this year


I haven’t checked, but it would probably be about the same or less. Barely need a car now, but don’t think I fancy being without one. In fact, as I don’t really holiday as such, I was thinking about getting away for several day trips next year to visit a few places I haven’t been for a while.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

Paulus said:


> What a grey day, it's been raining most of the day. *Lunch consisted of more leftovers from last nights murder mystery event, *which was quite good fun once we got the hang of it. Probably won't eat much until tomorrow now. The bikes were imploring me to ride one of them when I went to the shed earlier as they haven't been out on the road for a few days now, I must get out for a ride tomorrow morning. The weather is not looking good though.


You took the remains of the murder victim home, to eat later!


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I haven’t checked, but it would probably be about the same or less. Barely need a car now, but don’t think I fancy being without one. In fact, as I don’t really holiday as such, I was thinking about getting away for several day trips next year to visit a few places I haven’t been for a while.



If I was on my own I could do without the car, but with my Good Lady having mobility problems I need to keep it.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I haven’t checked, but it would probably be about the same or less. Barely need a car now, but don’t think I fancy being without one. In fact, as I don’t really holiday as such, I was thinking about getting away for several day trips next year to visit a few places I haven’t been for a while.


What places do you have in mind ?


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Yep....Yorkshire tea. No idea why its called that as it must be grown at the same place as *Tetleys (our normal brew). *I will try it tomorrow and report back


Another Yorkshire export. We will have to raise export duty. 

Dirk with Taylors, you with Tetleys. This cannot go on unchecked.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> House tidy. Meal cooked. Table laid. Time for a brew.
> 
> Took Mrs P a cuppa. ,"Can I have a chocolate biscuit?" I went and got one for her. "These are much nicer than the ones you bought."
> 
> ...


And no doubt about 1/2 the price.


----------



## gavroche (31 Dec 2019)

I probably drove about 10000 miles this year so my car is a necessity. No way I could do that many on the bike.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

gavroche said:


> I probably drove about 10000 miles this year so my car is a necessity. No way I could do that many on the bike.


You could try next year, then you'd know for certain. No more wild guesses.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2019)

Dave7 said:


> What places do you have in mind ?


Not far. Just some of our nice coastal towns. Maybe Fife coast and up Aberdeen/Stonehaven/ Arbroath/Carnoustie etc.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2019)

I've done around 9000 miles this year; around 5000 of which were when we were away from home, or towing the caravan.


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You took the remains of the murder victim home, to eat later!


I should really of known better.😠


----------



## gavroche (31 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You could try next year, then you'd know for certain. No more wild guesses.


It is not a wild guess but a certainty. There isn't enough "nice " days in my part of the world for that as I am a fair weather cyclist.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> And no doubt about 1/2 the price.


Yes, spot on!


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2019)

Before the festivities begin I hope you all have a good evening whichever way you have chosen to celebrate.

I really enjoy the company in here.

May 2020 bring you your wishes. Happy New Year and Hogmanay to one and all. 🍾🥂


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2019)

Just over 3000 for me. I couldn't do without my car. The bus service is dire to say the least and non existent on Sundays. Also the last bus leaves town at 5 pm. 

Even if the buses were better, I have to to a quarter of a mile uphill, so carrying a weeks shopping home would be impossible.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Before the festivities begin I hope you all have a good evening whichever way you have chosen to celebrate.
> 
> I really enjoy the company in here.
> 
> May 2020 bring you your wishes. Happy New Year and Hogmanay to one and all. 🍾🥂


Same to you. Not sure whether I’ll bother waiting up or not. Will see how I feel later.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2019)

Bus service here in rural Poshshire is a joke. Couldn't live without my bike.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Just over 3000 for me. I couldn't do without my car. The bus service is dire to say the least and non existent on Sundays. Also the last bus leaves town at 5 pm.
> 
> Even if the buses were better, I have to to a quarter of a mile uphill, so carrying a weeks shopping home would be impossible.


You need


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2019)

Well, booked my flight to Lerwick for next week. Going from Manchester. I'm going to take the Mad Max and leave it with an old squaddie mate in Oldham, and he'll run me to the airport. It would be cheaper to drive or ride up miles in the wrong direction and go from Heathrow, but by the time I've factored in the cost of parking it works out more expensive.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, spot on!


That's why we do most of our 'big' shopping at LIDL or ALDI. 
It's not a case of saving a few pence here or there - but saving approx 30% on the whole shebang compared to Tesco.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2019)

And, quite frankly, a lot of the Aldi stuff is a lot blummen nicer than Tesco.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2019)

To all our wrinklies old and new
May I wish the best for you.
Smelly y fronts or sexie bloomers....have a good one


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2019)

I wish Everyone a very Happy New Year.

Blwyddyn Newydd Dda 🌹


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I wish Everyone a very Happy New Year.
> 
> Blwyddyn Newydd Dda 🌹


You been testing the alcohol again?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I wish Everyone a very Happy New Year.
> 
> Blwyddyn Newydd Dda 🌹


That sounds like a sweary word. Lol

All the best everyone. Just watching an old Vera with a milky coffee.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You been testing the alcohol again?




Nope. Not again 




Mo1959 said:


> That sounds like a sweary word. Lol
> 
> All the best everyone. Just watching an old Vera with a milky coffee.



Def not a sweary word.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> And, quite frankly, a lot of the Aldi stuff is a lot blummen nicer than Tesco.


Very true. 
Anyway, I'm going to be a grumpy old git and go to bed early tonight.
Happy New Year ya bastids!


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

*Athbhliain faoi mhaise daoibh

Our lager, 
Which art in barrels, 
Hallowed be thy drink. 
Thy will be drunk, 
I will be drunk, 
At home as it is in the tavern. 
Give us this day our foamy head, 
And forgive us our spillages, 
As we forgive those who spill against us. 
And lead us not to incarceration, 
But deliver us from hangovers. 
For thine is the beer, 
The bitter, 
The lager.

Amen*​


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2019)

Can hardly hear the telly for the bleeding cat taking a maddie!


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2019)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa

You'll miss the fireworks though.


----------



## Mart44 (1 Jan 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2020)

Pensioners on top of a local hill. Fireworks all round us. It was good!!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2020)




----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

Thought you were on _"nursing duties"_ !!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Thought you were on _"nursing duties"_ !!


I am. My wife is in the blue coat!! She's Scottish and it's New Year........ nothing keeps her in!!


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2020)

I may be a little bit late with my messages today/this Morning or whatever it maybe.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks , happy new year everybody.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jan 2020)

Morning all and a happy new year to you all. 
Well, 2020 is starting off like 2019 finished, grey and damp. I will get out on the bike for a while this morning And then this afternoon I am going to my son's to watch the football. Spurs vs. Southampton.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2020)

Good day one and all. Happy New Year!

It looks like a beautiful day is dawning. Riding at 9.30 so this will be a great start to 2020. There have been days when I've felt better so hopefully the fresh air will do the job.

Gained 2lbs over the festive period. Very pleased with that.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2020)

Morning and a happy new year to all. I have had my first run of the year and am now enjoying my Weetabix and banana.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jan 2020)

Mornin' and a joyous, fruitful and peaceful new year to one and all.
Things haven't been '20-20' for me since ... well, since I was in my twenties ... which was not the 1920s, before anyone chirps in!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' and a joyous, fruitful and peaceful new year to one and all.
> Things haven't been '20-20' for me since ... well, since I was in my twenties ... which was not the 1920s, before anyone chirps in!


Lol. A while since I have been 20-20 too.....in fact the optician said I had signs of a cataract. That made me feel old!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2020)

Good morning to one and all and I wish you all a very Happy New Year. 

Let's hope this is the start of a good decade for us all.🌹


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. A while since I have been 20-20 too.....in fact the optician said I had signs of a cataract. That made me feel old!


Apparently very common as one becomes ... more mature. Very treatable though, I understand.


----------



## Mart44 (1 Jan 2020)

Good morning - I have got up and that's about it for today ..unless I can persuade Mrs Mart into giving me a haircut.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2020)

I get my state pension this year! 
At long last I will have achieved my ambition of getting the government to pick up my beer bill.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jan 2020)

......morning


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2020)

I have risen!

Already had my first Forest Gump,of 2020.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2020)

Morning all, I am nearly out of bed.

Is it really 20 years since 2000, where did they go? Here is hoping we all have better year than the last one even if that one was a good one. Have fun and smile and laugh as often as you can.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I get my state pension this year!
> At long last I will have achieved my ambition of getting the government to pick up my beer bill.



I've been getting my state pension for three years now, its what I get to live on, which why I qualify for pension credit.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2020)

I just wished Pam happy Birthday, not a clue why as it is not yet April 11th I might have meant to say something else.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)




----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> I just wished Pam happy Birthday, not a clue why as it is not yet April 11th I might have meant to say something else.


So long as you didn't hand her a card as well, you should be safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> I just wished Pam happy Birthday, not a clue why as it is not yet April 11th I might have meant to say something else.




So it's downhill all the way for you. Not a good start to 2020 I'd say.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> So it's downhill all the way for you. Not a good start to 2020 I'd say.



I fear you could be right.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2020)

Thats that little job done, the house now looks bare, the decorations have been taken down and put away until next year.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

I think its still morning
If so, good morning to all on here.
I didn't over indulge last night and was in bed, fast asleep before 23.00.
Woken up by fireworks at 03.00....why does anyone do that at such a time.
Ohh look at the time.....I can try some of that Glenmorangie I recieved. I will make the best of it as the new regime kicks in tomorrow.
Have a good day everyone and that includes @IaninSheffield even though you will be shouting for the Blades later on. (That is Sheffield Utd to the unanitiated).


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2020)

Mr WD asked me if I heard the fireworks last night. He said it was like a bomb going off. The whole house shook even though it was way in the distance. I must have been unconscious as I didn't hear a bloomin thing. .


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD asked me if I heard the fireworks last night. He said it was like a bomb going off. The whole house shook even though it was way in the distance. I must have been unconscious as I didn't hear a bloomin thing. .



It was like a warzone here when the fireworks started.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> It was like a warzone here when the fireworks started.


And they ain't cheap....people must spend a fortune on them.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats that little job done, the house now looks bare, the decorations have been taken down and put away until next year.


Too early, Christmas isn't over yet.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD asked me if I heard the fireworks last night. He said it was like a bomb going off. The whole house shook even though it was way in the distance. I must have been unconscious as I didn't hear a bloomin thing. .


Mrs D asked me "did the whole house shake then"?
TBH I didnt recall any sex so pretended I was asleep. But DAM I must be some hot stud!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mrs D asked me "did the whole house shake then"?
> TBH I didnt recall any sex so pretended I was asleep. But DAM I must be some hot stud!!!




You wish . Cant have been that good if you can't remember it.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2020)

My knee hurts


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> My knee hurts


What's tha done?


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Too early, Christmas isn't over yet.



It is done and finished , new year new start


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You wish . Cant have been that good if you can't remember it.


TBH Welshie it happens so often they all drift into one. How is a boy supposed to recall them all


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I get my state pension this year!
> At long last I will have achieved my ambition of getting the government to pick up my beer bill.



I'd forgotten this. Mine starts in May. Should have been last July but hey ho, there you go.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TBH Welshie it happens so often they all drift into one. How is a boy supposed to recall them all


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'd forgotten this. Mine starts in May. Should have been last July but hey ho, there you go.




I can't get mine for 2 and a bit years courtesy of the changes in the pension


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't get mine for 2 and a bit years courtesy of the changes in the pension


Should you ever meet Mrs P don't mention this unless you want to join her in a full scale rant!!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Should you ever meet Mrs P don't mention this unless you want to join her in a full scale rant!!




I can rant for both of us. Pffsss


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2020)

First ride of the year. 54 miles, 16.3avg. A decent start.

Just seen Mrs P for the first time today - she was sleeping when I set off. Jeez she looks awful, doing everything I can to avoid this horrid flu.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I get my state pension this year!
> At long last I will have achieved my ambition of getting the government to pick up my beer bill.


Screw the buggers for every penny and live until you're 108


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> First ride of the year. 54 miles, 16.3avg. A decent start.
> 
> Just seen Mrs P for the first time today - she was sleeping when I set off. Jeez she looks awful, doing everything I can to avoid this horrid flu.


It will get you.....believe me IT WILL GET YOU


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't get mine for 2 and a bit years courtesy of the changes in the pension


You are very selfish, you young whippersnappers need to keep working hard to keep my pension topped up. I have a standard of living to keep up.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You are very selfish, you young whippersnappers need to keep working hard to keep my pension topped up. I have a standard of living to keep up.


I would like to give the appropriate response , but I think I would be banned from the forum for quite a while.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I would like to give the appropriate response , but I think I would be banned from the forum for quite a while.


I dont think I like your attitude young lady


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I dont think I like your attitude young lady




. I havnt been called a young lady for a very very long time.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> . I havnt been called a young lady for a very very long time.


Which part? The Young or the Lady?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Which part? The Young or the Lady?




Both


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Both


You will always be a young lady to me.
Bloomered or Bloomerless it matters not.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You will always be a young lady to me.
> Bloomered or Bloomerless it matters not.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> It is done and finished , new year new start


But Twelfth Night has not yet been!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2020)

I slept through The Magnificent Seven and the end of the Sound of Music.......I felt a lot better riding my bike than I do mooching about the house...... alcohol, not flu, related.

Think I mentioned I crashed before Christmas? Seems I may have bent the rear mech. My chain was jumping and rattling all over the place today. Down to the LBS tomorrow.

We should be walking tomorrow but Mrs P is in no state to walk 10 miles.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jan 2020)

First walk of the year it was dark


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2020)

Drinking beer. Ordered a takeaway curry to be delivered with an extra large cheese naan. Yum.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Screw the buggers for every penny and live until you're 108


Only 108?
They ain't getting off that lightly!


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2020)

There was a guy, who cycles, who was on Pop Master this morning. Said he'd done a roof walk at the O2 last summer with his brother.
Think his name was Dave and he was from Lancashire.
This rang a bell with me.
Is it one of our forum members?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2020)

I'm watching a classic on TV. Inferno.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm watching a classic on TV. Inferno.


Is that the one with the moderate speed Smart car chase?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> There was a guy, who cycles, who was on Pop Master this morning. Said he'd done a roof walk at the O2 last summer with his brother.
> Think his name was Dave and he was from Lancashire.
> This rang a bell with me.
> Is it one of our forum members?


One of our club members was on Pop Master a few months ago - he made the mistake of telling people. The whole club listened in 😂

Another guy who mysteriously*** follows a lot of us on Strava was also on Pop Master.

*** No one knows who this guy is but almost guaranteed when you post a ride he will be first to give kudos!!! He gave the same name and location on PM as he uses on Strava.

Our club chair was on "Who Wants to be a Millionaire?"

You gotta be intellectual to join Chorley CC............I've got grandfather rights.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm watching a classic on TV. Inferno.


Filmed on location in Australia?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Is that the one with the moderate speed Smart car chase?




That's a no.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have a good day everyone and that includes @IaninSheffield even though you will be shouting for the Blades later on. (That is Sheffield Utd to the unanitiated


Thank you. But as for the Blades, though I wish them well, it's over 40 years since I set foot in Bramall Lane ... or any footy ground for that matter.
DisillusionedofSheffield​


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Thank you. But as for the Blades, though I wish them well, it's over 40 years since I set foot in Bramall Lane ... or any footy ground for that matter.
> DisillusionedofSheffield​


Haha.
I am an armchair fan now.
Realised we dont play the blades till tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Haha.
> I am an armchair fan now.
> Realised we dont play the blades till tomorrow.


You're certain it's tomorrow?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Filmed on location in Australia?


Oh that's brilliantly dark.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're certain it's tomorrow?


No. It's a week last Thursday!


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jan 2020)

Had a very similar argument discussion last night:


----------



## Mart44 (1 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats that little job done, the house now looks bare, the decorations have been taken down and put away until next year.



Mrs Mart won't let me take the decorations down until the 6th but I might take the outside lights down before that.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're certain it's tomorrow?


Well it might be yesterday


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well it might be yesterday


In which case you've missed it.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> In which case you've missed it.


No no no.
If it is yesterday but today is actually the day before yesterday then I wont have missed it yet


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No no no.
> If it is yesterday but today is actually the day before yesterday then I wont have missed it yet


What you're trying to say is, that tomorrow is today, today is yesterday and the day before yesterday and today. With yesterday being the day before yesterday as well.

That being the case, is today really today?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> What you're trying to say is, that tomorrow is today, today is yesterday and the day before yesterday and today. With yesterday being the day before yesterday as well.
> 
> That being the case, is today really today?


Exactly......for a Yorkshire man you got that quite well


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Exactly......for a Yorkshire man you got that quite well


I've used the simple version to make it easier for you.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2020)

Good morning everyone. The sky is brilliantly clear, no wind or frost - looks like a good day ahead.

I think it's today but not sure as it could be the day before tomorrow, the day after yesterday or a week before next Thursday. Anyway.

Feeling highly motivated this morning so shall do lots of minor chores. Mrs P can still be heard in our room* coughing like she's on 20 Woodies a day. 😷

* I decamped to the spare room a few days ago. Can't sleep with a time bomb of infection.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2020)

I have risen!

Getting dragged to civilisation today to shop for a new oven


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks, a potential riding day that may have to be missed, I've got to talk to the garage and get the car sorted out if they're open, I'll have to see if I can sneak in a short ride.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2020)

Morning all. 
Long walk around to the village this morning to pick up a bit of shopping.
Neighbour has just gone off to wo**.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks. A cool start to the day here.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2020)

Hi


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2020)

Morning all, swim done back home and brekkie has been eaten, now what to do next is the problem, maybe some decorating as the hall could do with a paint but with 6 1/2 doors to gloss it is a daunting prospect,


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, swim done back home and brekkie has been eaten, now what to do next is the problem, maybe some decorating as the hall could do with a paint but with 6 1/2 doors to gloss it is a daunting prospect,


I'm badly needing to replace mine. Still got the ancient sapele doors that may well be the originals when the house was made. Lol. Not even sure if they could be painted, but barely worth it given their age. I think I may have to get a joiner in at some point and get some new ones.


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm badly needing to replace mine. Still got the ancient sapele doors that may well be the originals when the house was made. Lol. Not even sure if they could be painted, but barely worth it given their age. I think I may have to get a joiner in at some point and get some new ones.



Doors can be bought quite cheap, it is the other bit that put the prices up it does make a huge difference to the look of a place though.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Doors can be bought quite cheap, it is the other bit that put the prices up it does make a huge difference to the look of a place though.


Yep. Was looking at Wickes,etc and can get nice white 6 panel doors and fittings very reasonably, but it will be a joiners time fitting. 6 room doors plus walk in cupboard and wardrobe with same size doors so 8 in total. I will get round to it soon.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2020)

Morning all fellow members, another grey day here. The Christmas decorations are coming down today, I know about the 12 days and all that, but we have had enough of them .
MrsP is off to lunch later with a couple friends so once again it is me and the mutt. 
I am going to cook a hearty vegetable soup today as I am well down on the nutritional stuff over the last week or so.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2020)

We've got no decorations to take down, as we don't put any up.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> We've got no decorations to take down, as we don't put any up.




Same here. .

We will be having braised beef with onions, carrots and potatoes today


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm badly needing to replace mine. Still got the ancient sapele doors that may well be the originals when the house was made. Lol. Not even sure if they could be painted, but barely worth it given their age. I think I may have to get a joiner in at some point and get some new ones.


My Bro recently moved into an older house. He had someone take the doors away, strip them and apply some natural coating.
I think he is sorry he didnt just buy new ones.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> We've got no decorations to take down, as we don't put any up.


None here either


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here. .
> 
> We will be having braised beef with onions, carrots and potatoes today


That sounds nice. It seems ages since we sat down to a proper meal.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2020)

Morning all.
I had a rare 'bad,' sleep last night until about 0500 when I chucked the top cover off. Much better.... I must have got too hot.
I may force myself to go for a walk later and try to work up an apetite.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> I had a rare 'bad,' sleep last night until about 0500 when I chucked the top cover off. Much better.... I must have got too hot.
> *I may force myself to go for a walk *later and try to work up an apetite.


To the kitchen doesn't count.


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2020)

Just found something to do, about 30 minutes ago I walking into the dining room to find the ceiling dripping water, lots of it, I am sure this is never a good sign as it is even coming out of the coveing joints.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Just found something to do, about 30 minutes ago I walking into the dining room to find the ceiling dripping water, lots of it, I am sure this is never a good sign as it is even coming out of the coveing joints.
> [/Quote
> 
> Oh dear. Def not a good sign when you see that.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Just found something to do, about 30 minutes ago I walking into the dining room to find the ceiling dripping water, lots of it, I am sure this is never a good sign as it is even coming out of the coveing joints.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Just found something to do, about 30 minutes ago I walking into the dining room to find the ceiling dripping water, lots of it, I am sure this is never a good sign as it is even coming out of the coveing joints.


Central heating pipe/radiator above leaking. Or maybe a from the bathroom?


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> Central heating pipe/radiator above leaking. Or maybe a from the bathroom?



Bathroom, I hope.


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2020)

I'm sat in the Hatton Locks cafe with a bacon sandwich and a coffee, dropped the car off on the way out and now waiting to hear from the garage.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Just found something to do, about 30 minutes ago I walking into the dining room to find the ceiling dripping water, lots of it, I am sure this is never a good sign as it is even coming out of the coveing joints.


Oh dear me. I really hope all is well.
As you get older** you want a simple life, not problems.
**not suggesting you are old of course.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2020)

Well Classic, today I had a cup of "strong yorkshire tea" from Taylors. Actually quite nice. Not mega different to my normal Tetleys but it was distinct and pleasant.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well Classic, today I had a cup of "strong yorkshire tea" from Taylors. Actually quite nice. Not mega different to my normal Tetleys but it was distinct and pleasant.


One is from the North Riding, the other from the West Riding.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> One is from the North Riding, the other from the West Riding.


Indeed


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2020)

Leak is fixed hopefully, a new cutoff valve was needed, unfortunately the nearest shop for that item was 10 miles away, yes I did think about going on the bike but I opted for treating it as an emergency, now to let the ceiling and coving dry out and redecorate, such fun, to take a line from the Miranda show.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2020)

Regarding Yorkshire tea (and other blends).
Tea blenders eg Typhoo, PG etc. select and mix a number of blends to make it more appealing to the masses as eg pure Lap Sang or Oolong are not palatable to most people.
Years ago, when water qualities and hardness varied greatley they developed a blend that was particularly suitable for Yorkshire water and called it......... Yorkshire Tea.
Nowadays everyones water is similar so Yorkshire Tea can be enjoyed by, well, everyone


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yorkshire Tea *can be* enjoyed by, well, everyone


And _should be_!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> And _should be_!


Within reason of course!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Regarding Yorkshire tea (and other blends).
> Tea blenders eg Typhoo, PG etc. select and mix a number of blends to make it more appealing to the masses as eg pure Lap Sang or Oolong are not palatable to most people.
> Years ago, when water qualities and hardness varied greatley they developed a blend that was particularly suitable for Yorkshire water and called it......... Yorkshire Tea.
> Nowadays everyones water is similar so Yorkshire Tea can be enjoyed by, well, everyone


That's something else we'll have to increase the duty on, Yorkshire Water.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here. .
> 
> We will be having braised beef with onions, carrots and potatoes today


We will be having Cumberland sausage, saute potatoes, kale, Yorkshires** and onion gravy.

** I cheated this Christmas and bought Aunt Bessie's frozen ones and have a couple left. No one noticed the difference................presumably Aunt Bessie is making Yorkshires which at least equal the very high standard of my homemade ones!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's something else we'll have to increase the duty on, Yorkshire Water.


When are you lot going independent? Just need to pack my passport when we cycle out of God's county.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> When are you lot going independent? Just need to pack my passport when we cycle out of God's county.


1st April 2024, half a century after they moved the border the last time.

Already have people replacing the old Boundary Stones which marked the border.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We will be having Cumberland sausage, saute potatoes, kale, Yorkshires** and onion gravy.
> 
> ** I cheated this Christmas and bought Aunt Bessie's frozen ones and have a couple left. No one noticed the difference................presumably Aunt Bessie is making Yorkshires which at least equal the very high standard of my homemade ones!



Nothing wrong with Aunt Bessies.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We will be having braised beef with onions, carrots and potatoes today





PaulSB said:


> We will be having Cumberland sausage, saute potatoes, kale, Yorkshires** and onion gravy.


How the other half live, all I've got is a baked spud and a sprinkling of cheese if I'm lucky  that's if the 🐭 doesn't get's it first.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nothing wrong with Aunt Bessies.


Created for Billy Butlins holiday camps.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> How the other half live, all I've got is a baked spud and a sprinkling of cheese if I'm lucky  that's if the 🐭 doesn't get's it first.


Have you ever noticed that livestock doesn't appear in the same fields twice in @welsh dragon's photo's?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have you ever noticed that livestock doesn't appear in the same fields twice in @welsh dragon's photo's?




. You lost me classic (which isn't unusual) i must admit.


----------



## gavroche (2 Jan 2020)

Good day all. Been busy helping my wife to put Xmas tree down , clean the place, trip to the tip and now all is back to normal. 
It is blowing a gale today so no cycling for me.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> How the other half live, all I've got is a baked spud and a sprinkling of cheese if I'm lucky  that's if the 🐭 doesn't get's it first.


Baked spuds are one of my favourite comfort food teas.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Baked spuds are one of my favourite comfort food teas.


....and beans on toast  Could quite happily live on that for quite a while. Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ....and beans on toast  Could quite happily live on that for quite a while. Lol.


Absolutely. Name me a cyclist who doesn't love beans on toast!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Created for Billy Butlins holiday camps.


Is that a fact. We live and learn.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Absolutely. Name me a cyclist who doesn't love beans on toast!


I am fussy. I like the toast seperate so it doesnt go soggy.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2020)

I am sorting out my finances. Over the last 2 years what with getting rid of Sky TV, changing my broadband (in a couple of weeks) changing house and contents Insurers, car insurance I will have saved myself around £1500. . Not a shabby amount I would say.


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2020)

New oven ordered. The Lord only knows when it'll actually be delivered.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> New oven ordered. The Lord only knows when it'll actually be delivered.


Well come on. We need more info/details of what you chose


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am sorting out my finances. Over the last 2 years what with getting rid of Sky TV, changing my broadband (in a couple of weeks) changing house and contents Insurers, car insurance I will have saved myself around £1500. . Not a shabby amount I would say.


Well done
I was also looking at my finances too, it would be a lot easier if I knew when i was going to die ........


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Absolutely. Name me a cyclist who doesn't love beans on toast!



I've gone off beans, haven't eaten any for over twelve months.


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2020)

I got back about three quarters of an hour ago, got 44 miles in, my first miles on my bike this year, very murky at first but brightened up a bit after an hour, but was dull and grey all ride, windy as well, made it a slow hard mornings pedalling. I picked the car up from the garage on the way back, it wasn't too expensive, they cleaned, greased and adjusted the brakes and that was all that was needed, they also informed me that it will need new discs and pads on the front when it 's next serviced.


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Absolutely. Name me a cyclist who doesn't love beans on toast!




Basil Mcnulty


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> I've gone off beans, haven't eaten any for over twelve months.



But you are not normal so do not count, nobody who does the miles you get in are normal.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2020)

I've been looking at our finances too. When Mrs P is better we need to have a chat about this year's budget. Never easy. I just checked Mrs P's state pension date - September 2022 and it should have been September 2016. Bastards.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've been looking at our finances too. When Mrs P is better we need to have a chat about this year's budget. Never easy. I just checked Mrs P's state pension date - September 2022 and it should have been September 2016. Bastards.




March 2022 for me so Mrs P and I are the same age. Grrr to the pension people . Ranty McRant.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> March 2022 for me so Mrs P and I are the same age. Grrr to the pension people . Ranty McRant.


Yep it would seem so.................obviously a very good vintage year.


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> But you are not normal so do not count, nobody who does the miles you get in are normal.



Of course I'm normal! My mileage isn't that high, only a smidge over 5000 miles last year, what do you think of the people who are doing more than 10000 miles a year


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Of course I'm normal! My mileage isn't that high, only a smidge over 5000 miles last year, what do you think of the people who are doing more than 10000 miles a year



They are even less normal than you. I will let you into a secret, I hope to be a bit more like you this year.


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> They are even less normal than you. I will let you into a secret, I hope to be a bit more like you this year.



Thats good then.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2020)

Crikey just signed up with EE for my broadband. With BT £700. EE £288.00. And I get an extra 5gb every month on my mobile phone as I am an EE customer already. Free router and set up and they do everything. All I have to do is wait for it to happen. Happy days


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2020)

Repair Shop time. See what they are doing today. Still rain and wind here so haven’t been back out.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2020)

Scallops, stir fried veg & noodles tonight.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ....and beans on toast  Could quite happily live on that for quite a while. Lol.


With grated cheese on and a splash of Worcester sauce.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Crikey just signed up with EE for my broadband. With BT £700. EE £288.00. And I get an extra 5gb every month on my mobile phone as I am an EE customer already. Free router and set up and they do everything. * All I have to do is wait for it to happen. * Happy days


Your lottery numbers stand a better chance of coming up first.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your lottery numbers stand a better chance of coming up first.




Don't think so.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am sorting out my finances. Over the last 2 years what with getting rid of Sky TV, changing my broadband (in a couple of weeks) changing house and contents Insurers, car insurance I will have saved myself around £1500. . Not a shabby amount I would say.



IMHO, it is worth "reviewing" Car, House Building, House Contents Insurance EVERY year.

It is also worth a bit of haggling (blackmail?) when renewing Broadband, Mobile Phone, etc etc. I almost always manage to get either a few pounds reduction and/or freebies, just by suggesting I may switch suppliers.

For several years now (well 27 years, ie ever since I was 55), I have been alternating between Saga and any other Company (selected from Comparison sites, usually).

Each year, at renewal time, the same thing happens, ie premium increases. I switch providers. Next year, if they (Saga) are competitive (and they usually are), I switch back.

To me, it is a crazy Business Model, retaining an existing customer is almost always cheaper than having to win a new one.

Just been going through the routine today, for the car:

1. Saga quoted me £50 less than they quoted me last year, and, £45 less than my existing Insurer.

2. I had a phone call from one of the Companies who had quoted via a Comparison Site, saying that perhaps, they could offer me their best price, if I talked to them. Told them they had their chance to quote their best price on the Comparison Site, and they blew it.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> IMHO, it is worth "reviewing" Car, House Building, House Contents Insurance EVERY year.
> 
> It is also worth a bit of haggling (blackmail?) when renewing Broadband, Mobile Phone, etc etc. I almost always manage to get either a few pounds reduction and/or freebies, just by suggesting I may switch suppliers.
> 
> ...




I always advise people to shop around every year for the best insurance price they can get. They don't show loyalty to customers so don't show it to them.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2020)

Saga car insurance last year £329
AA this year £156


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2020)

I am now well into a wottle of bine and feeling very chilled, cycling wise I was on the turbo earlier, just adding that as a bit of cycling related news.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Saga car insurance last year £329
> AA this year £156



Mine was around £120 last year.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> I am now well into a wottle of bine and feeling very chilled, cycling wise I was on the turbo earlier, just adding that as a bit of cycling related news.




Drinking and riding can be a lethal combination.


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2020)

What day do you have to start your New Year resolutions? Hic!


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2020)

Bridgette Jones is still funny even though I have seen it a few times before.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mine was around £120 last year.


Thats a lot for a Bond 3 wheeler.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> What day do you have to start your New Year resolutions? Hic!


Next week.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thats a lot for a Bond 3 wheeler.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Bridgette Jones is still funny even though I have seen it a few times before.




I love Bridget Jones


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mine was around £120 last year.


Mine as £102. I win this game of top trumps.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Mine as £102. I win this game of top trumps.


You better at trumping then?


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2020)

Good grief I'm SO bored. Time for bed I think.

I hate to upset @screenman but my mileage target for 2020 is 7500. I must be abnormal. Also got my eye on some KOMs for the 65-69 age group. I'm second on a few now.


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good grief I'm SO bored. Time for bed I think.
> 
> I hate to upset @screenman but my mileage target for 2020 is 7500. I must be abnormal. Also got my eye on some KOMs for the 65-69 age group. I'm second on a few now.



Go for it!


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good grief I'm SO bored. Time for bed I think.
> 
> I hate to upset @screenman but my mileage target for 2020 is 7500. I must be abnormal. Also got my eye on some KOMs for the 65-69 age group. I'm second on a few now.


I've got several overall KoMs around here. Regardless of age.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've got several overall KoMs around here. Regardless of age.


Good man. I've never had a KOM. I'm thinking of turning my route to the meet point in to a Strava segment!!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Go for it!


I am, I really, really am.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I am, I really, really am.


Like you were going to go to bed?


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2020)

Morning all, seeing as I am the only normal one on here I am off for a swim, have a good one everybody.


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2020)

I have risen!

Muttley walked, riding over to Newport Pagnell today.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2020)

Good morning. It is still really dark here.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2020)

Morning. Little 3 mile jog done. Bit chillier out this morning but it's dry.

I'm charging up the bike lights in case I fancy an early bimble one of these mornings before the wind picks up. Hate the wind but find sometimes it's not so bad if you get out early before it really gets going.


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2020)

And the rain has started now.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jan 2020)

Morning all, I've been awake for a couple of hours, but it is still dark and raining outside. Meeting my mate and his dog for a long walk across the fields with a stop at the cafe for tea on the way. 
Then I have a chiropractor appointment for a 3 month check up.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Like you were going to go to bed?


Yeah. Spent a bit of time on a Rovers forum catching up with the latest moans, groans and "Mowbray out" discussion. Tedious in the extreme.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2020)

Good morning. The trees are moving slightly which means there'll be a headwind on the top road for my six miles to the meet point. The clouds though are tinged pink so should be sunny soon.

Rubbish night. Ended up going to bed at midnight - I stayed up to check my Premium Bonds. Pathetic I know. Did win £75 though. 🙂 Woke at 4.15 and dozed till 5.15.

Anyway up and at 'em. About 70 miles today. Flat I'm glad to say and only a small group so hopefully not pacy.

I could easily stay home but would regret it.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2020)

Morning all. 
Off for a long doggie walk along Woolacombe beach this morning, then..................Fish & Chip Friday!


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jan 2020)

Hi


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I stayed up to check my Premium Bonds. Pathetic I know. Did win £75 though. 🙂


I was all excited as my newly purchased ones should have been in the January draw, but obviously no luck


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi




 Hi


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2020)

I even looked at my premium bonds thought I don't have much money wise. Of course I won sod all.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2020)

Beat you all. I got £100 from PB this month.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Beat you all. I got £100 from PB this month.


I haven’t had an email but on logging in looks like I have won?


----------



## Paulus (3 Jan 2020)

Nothing from ERNIE this month for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I haven’t had an email but on logging in looks like I have won?




You lucky thing. Well done.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2020)

Big problem, one of our kids have us a £300 Ryanair voucher for Christmas, where do we go?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You lucky thing. Well done.


I thought they emailed you though? Maybe later in the day.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Off for a long doggie walk along Woolacombe beach this morning, then..................Fish & Chip Friday!


I read that and thought "Dirk has got that wrong, its Saturday".......then realised its me.
Maybe I should go back to bed for 24 hours


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I read that and thought "Dirk has got that wrong, its Saturday".......then realised its me.
> Maybe I should go back to bed for 24 hours


This holiday season gets you all mixed up. Roll on next Monday and get things back to normal!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jan 2020)

Morning all.
A bit rough this morning (self induced) as I had a few drinkypoos while watching Liverpool beat Sheffield.
Not a bad day here with some blue sky and little wind about.
No idea what we are doing today......I await instructions from a higher authority.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought they emailed you though? Maybe later in the day.


The email can take a day or so to come through.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2020)

It's quite nice here now. The sun is shining.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2020)

Never heard of PB sending emails. You have to log in with your holders number.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jan 2020)

I've been chopping


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Never heard of PB sending emails. You have to log in with your holders number.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've been chopping


I’ve been shopping.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's quite nice here now. The sun is shining.


Nice here too although a bit chilly. I see the girl along the road has been out on her bike. I think a walk will do me after lunch.


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve been shopping.



And I have, got the supermarket shop done, it was nice to walk in and find it wasn't bedlam inside.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jan 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Never heard of PB sending emails. You have to log in with your holders number.


The email says you have a new message from NS&I, you still have to log in to your account . If you get the email it means you have won something.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2020)

I went Into town for a few bits and bobs. Will do my main shop next week


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2020)

I have had PBS for years. Never knew about the emails. Would not make any difference as I would check web site anyway.


----------



## robgul (3 Jan 2020)

I use the app for Prem Bonds - £75 today - and Mrs robgul got a £25 - not brilliant when we both have the max allowed. That said if you add it all up over the year the "winnings" aren't usually too far from a notional interest rate in line with the measly offerings on most cash investment savings.

Rob


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2020)

Nice on Woolacombe beach this morning.















Even nicer in the Crown at West Down.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2020)

I am sanding before going off to the gym later.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> I am sanding before going off to the gym later.


Plenty of sand down 'ere!


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jan 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Never heard of PB sending emails. You have to log in with your holders number.



Or, use their App on your Smartphone or Tablet


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2020)

The PB app is by far the simplest way of checking. No emails, The results are live at midnight on the day of the draw. I don't usually stay up to check!! Last night I fell asleep on the couch and woke at 23.50 so waited till midnight.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2020)

robgul said:


> I use the app for Prem Bonds - £75 today - and Mrs robgul got a £25 - not brilliant when we both have the max allowed. That said if you add it all up over the year the "winnings" aren't usually too far from a notional interest rate in line with the measly offerings on most cash investment savings.
> 
> Rob



Not so sure about that Rob. I tracked ours, two people maximum holding, over 12 months and it didn't match the 4.75% we are getting elsewhere.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2020)

Gosh quiet in here tonight. So another 68 miles in the bag today which puts me on 183 for the week. Pleased with this.

I was a little shocked to discover how much personal data I have stored on Google. Spent a happy hour deleting vast amounts but still too much. I think a password manager is called for soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Gosh quiet in here tonight. So another 68 miles in the bag today which puts me on 183 for the week. Pleased with this.
> 
> I was a little shocked to discover how much personal data I have stored on Google. Spent a happy hour deleting vast amounts but still too much. I think a password manager is called for soon.



I tend to use Duckduckgo now as a browser


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I tend to use Duckduckgo now as a browser


Think he means google cloud storage


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Gosh quiet in here tonight. So another 68 miles in the bag today which puts me on 183 for the week. Pleased with this.
> 
> I was a little shocked to discover how much personal data I have stored on Google. Spent a happy hour deleting vast amounts but still too much. I think a password manager is called for soon.


I'll look after them for you, used to working under the OSA and it's lesser brethren the DPA.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Think he means google cloud storage




Ah.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'll look after them for you, used to working under the OSA and it's lesser brethren the DPA.


I thought OSA is a sleep disorder?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Think he means google cloud storage


No he means account and password details which Google Chrome so kindly stores to make my life easier. I had reason to delete one and then was very surprised to discover how many accounts Google is storing to "help" me. Most of those have gone now.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I tend to use Duckduckgo now as a browser


Yes I use it from time to time. Nice browser, I like the delete all data button - so easy. My difficulty is so much other stuff I have to do is related to five different Google accounts that I really need to stick to Chrome.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2020)

Night all, Donny for brekkie tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No he means account and password details which Google Chrome so kindly stores to make my life easier. I had reason to delete one and then was very surprised to discover how many accounts Google is storing to "help" me. Most of those have gone now.


Fair enough

You don't need me to look after all your bank details then?


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Night all, Donny for brekkie tomorrow.


You'll not manage all of Donnie for breakfast, there's just too much for one person.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Fair enough
> 
> You don't need me to look after all your bank details then?


No it's a great offer and usually I'd accept but I got a very friendly email from the daughter of a dead general in Nigeria.

She's going to give me $5,000,000 if I give her my bank details. Of course if you have a better offer.............


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Night all, Donny for brekkie tomorrow.


Osmond? Is this legal???????


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No it's a great offer and usually I'd accept but I got a very friendly email from the daughter of a dead general in Nigeria.
> 
> She's going to give me $5,000,000 if I give her my bank details. Of course if you have a better offer.............


That'd only be £10,568.30 Sterling.


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No it's a great offer and usually I'd accept but I got a very friendly email from the daughter of a dead general in Nigeria.
> 
> She's going to give me $5,000,000 if I give her my bank details. Of course if you have a better offer.............



I haven't had one of those offers for years, the E-Mails stopped when I moved to Linux.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Not so sure about that Rob. I tracked ours, two people maximum holding, over 12 months and it didn't match the 4.75% we are getting elsewhere.


Where are you getting that rate? I had a look at 5 year fixed bonds and couldn't find anything above 2% that was risk free.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2020)

Good morning all. I can just see the light now.

The interest rate i am getting is dire. Practically non existent


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> That'd only be £10,568.30 Sterling.


OK. I'll take Sterling, it will save a lot of bother.........and of course I have witnesses. If everyone sends me their details I'll cut you in as thanks for watching over this transaction. 😄


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2020)

Good morning. It's grey and windy so @Drago must have risen - unpleasant thought that this is. I have a slight sniffle.....but worried this could belong to Mrs P. 😷

Fantastic sleep. Eight hours straight through till 7.15 apart from the obvious call.

Not much on today so it will be minor chores. The most important being to check clothes and luggage for Vietnam/Cambodia.

Mrs P has not been able to speak for two days. I await today with interest.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2020)

I am back. Just had the shortest possible loop on the hybrid. Barely 14 miles but it's to be a windy day so not in the mood for battling it.

Back on the porridge this morning for a change. It's simmering away at the moment. Ready in a couple of minutes.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


>



Anyone else worried about Dave?🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone else worried about Dave?🤔


Lol. I used to like the Flintstones. Wish they would bring them back. To be honest I would rather watch them than all the incessant dancing, cooking and celeb type crap that's on tv these days!


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone else worried about Dave?🤔



A blast from the past, it made me chuckle, and things making me chuckle have been in short supply lately.


----------



## robgul (4 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Where are you getting that rate? I had a look at 5 year fixed bonds and couldn't find anything above 2% that was risk free.



Exactly - anything we found that sits in the investor protection bracket is well below 2%, however long you tie it up for.

Rob


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I used to like the Flintstones. Wish they would bring them back. To be honest I would rather watch them than all the incessant dancing, cooking and celeb type crap that's on tv these days!


Oh it's awful isn't it. I've virtually given up on terrestrial TV. We've hardly watched ITV in years apart from Mrs P and Corrers. The Been is getting worse and if I have to watch one more episode of something involving large, hairy men and swords........I'd best stop this rant.

Most evenings I sit in the backroom reading the paper online, bit of Scrabble etc.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh it's awful isn't it. I've virtually given up on terrestrial TV. We've hardly watched ITV in years apart from Mrs P and Corrers. The Been is getting worse and if I have to watch one more episode of something involving large, hairy men and swords........I'd best stop this rant.
> 
> Most evenings I sit in the backroom reading the paper online, bit of Scrabble etc.


Call The Midwife starting on Sunday. Probably not your thing, but I enjoy it, especially being set in the era of my childhood. Brings back lots of memories.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Where are you getting that rate? I had a look at 5 year fixed bonds and couldn't find anything above 2% that was risk free.


We have an investment with the Pru which has been returning at least 4.5% for three years now. I'll dig out the details a bit later. I am very risk averse with my savings and feel very comfortable with this.

I do agree about the banks etc.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We have an investment with the Pru which has been returning at least 4.5% for three years now. I'll dig out the details a bit later. I am very risk averse with my savings and feel very comfortable with this.
> 
> I do agree about the banks etc.


Maybe you got it before the rates dropped so much. I had one several years ago with Saga that was around 4.5%. Nothing around now that I could find that was safe.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Call The Midwife starting on Sunday. Probably not your thing, but I enjoy it, especially being set in the era of my childhood. Brings back lots of memories.


Mrs P was a midwife and we always watch this. Yes I enjoy it. Just about touches on my childhood memories as well.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2020)

Another one that's come up on my timeline this morning, I'm currently switching back and forth between facebook and cycle chat.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe you got it before the rates dropped so much. I had one several years ago with Saga that was around 4.5%. Nothing around now that I could find that was safe.


I'll check it for you Mo. I put more in there in late November. I think it will be available.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2020)

Dunno wot to do today.
Feeling a bit meh.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Where are you getting that rate? I had a look at 5 year fixed bonds and couldn't find anything above 2% that was risk free.


Thought I had better check this while I remember. The investment we have with The Prudential is called the PruFund Investment Plan. This is actually a series of life policies BUT you can cash them at anytime without penalty. It's designed to be an investment not a life policy but that is the vehicle the Pru uses. I don't have sufficient knowledge to explain but Sarah, my FA, did tell me once. I've known her 20 years or so and she has only let me down once - she got my state pension date wrong!

I have two funds, one for my son with Downs - which I think shows the faith I have in this product - which returned 8.7% in the year ending December 2019****. The second is for my wife and I which in the period August 2017 - September 2019 returned 8.9%. From November 25th, the date I increased our investment, to yesterday it achieved 0.9%.

I track this monthly in a spreadsheet so I'm happy these numbers are accurate. I wish I had put more in a couple of years ago. Hope it helps Mo, obviously investment can go up or down....blah, blah....but this has shown growth every month since I opened it. As I said I am very risk averse, I would rather leave money in the bank achieving virtually zero than risk what I have, but I do believe in this.

*EDIT **** sorry got that wrong 8.7% in the period December 2017 - 2019*


----------



## gavroche (4 Jan 2020)

Bonjour Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles et Messieurs. Windy today so about to take Molly round the Bryn hill ( about one hour walk) , then install the cadence sensor on my bike ( Christmas present from my wife) and hopefully link it to my Garmin Edge 820  and that's about it for today. No cycling due to high winds.  Have a good day everyone.


----------



## gavroche (4 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P was a midwife and we always watch this. Yes I enjoy it. Just about touches on my childhood memories as well.


My wife loves that program too, being a retired nurse herself.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> I haven't had one of those offers for years, the E-Mails stopped when I moved to Linux.


Like you, not had one for years. I still get the FBI telling me they have recovered a suitcase with $XM in and with my name inside. Can I send my bank details etc.
Some weeks ago I started to get loads of emails from Holland (all in dutch anyway). Sometimes 10 per day. They have gradually faded away and I have had 3 days without any........I am starting to feel lonely and unloved


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We have an investment with the Pru which has been returning at least 4.5% for three years now. I'll dig out the details a bit later. I am very risk averse with my savings and feel very comfortable with this.
> 
> I do agree about the banks etc.


I am not happy with risking money. I put £30K in Aviva for 5 years, low risk. It performed very well.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2020)

A nothing kind of day for us. We are both recovering steadily though Mrs D is absolutely full of catarrh. I will be nipping to the library and maybe Aldi.....oooh isn't life exciting in the fast lane.
Plenty of footy to watch and a decent novel to read but I NEED some exercise


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am not happy with risking money. I put £30K in Aviva for 5 years, low risk. It performed very well.




I always errr on the side of caution where money is concerned. The thought of Losing any is not something I want to contemplate.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2020)

I never worry about money.
Just checked our state pension forecast and all looks well.
If two of us can't live comfortably on a total income of 30k a year with no debts and a tidy 6 figure sum in the bank, then something's amiss.
Can always sell the house and live in a park home if things get tight. That would release more capital than I would need for the rest of my life.


----------



## gavroche (4 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I never worry about money.
> Just checked our state pension forecast and all looks well.
> If two of us can't live comfortably on a total income of 30k a year with no debts and a tidy 6 figure sum in the bank, then something's amiss.
> Can always sell the house and live in a park home if things get tight. That would release more capital than I would need for the rest of my life.


If I was in your position, I wouldn't worry about money either.


----------



## gavroche (4 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I always errr on the side of caution where money is concerned. The thought of Losing any is not something I want to contemplate.


I bought some share years ago and lost heavily on it so I promised myself never again. What I have, I keep even if interest rates are so negligible.


----------



## Mart44 (4 Jan 2020)

Good morning - Not much is happening today.



Dirk said:


> I never worry about money.
> Just checked our state pension forecast and all looks well.
> If two of us can't live comfortably on a total income of 30k a year with no debts and a tidy 6 figure sum in the bank, then something's amiss.
> Can always sell the house and live in a park home if things get tight. That would release more capital than I would need for the rest of my life.



We have recently released a lot of our money from investments and put in an ordinary bank account so we can just spend it when we want.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2020)

I took all my money out of my back pocket and put it in the right front one as it was easier to get out


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jan 2020)

Plenty of protected year Bonds about at a tad over 2% - quick search brings this up:

https://moneyfacts.co.uk/savings-accounts/5-year-fixed-rate-bonds/

Our current average interest rates across our ISA's, Bonds and NS&I is 2.35%. All fully protected.

Unprotected is 3.72%.

Current ISA rates are pathetic although the Personal Savings Allowance reduces dependency on them to an extent ie by bringing Fixed Rate Bonds into the frame.

Also, don't forget the Starting Rate For Savings provision for those with low incomes - very handing for pensioner couples with low incomes and high savings. A lot of people do not seem to be aware of this.

https://www.gov.uk/apply-tax-free-interest-on-savings

https://www.moneyadviceservice.org.uk/en/articles/your-tax-rate


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jan 2020)

I looked at putting some savings into higher interest accounts but reading the small print I did not like what I saw and was not prepared to tie up the money for lengthy periods or possibly face a loss of capital and other restrictions.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> If I was in your position, I wouldn't worry about money either.


In some ways I agree with you but we often look back to 1968/9. Just married, new baby, a 2 up 2 down with a bog down the yard. I earned £15.00 a week. We had no money but equally no money to worry about.
Now, we own our house (4 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms) and have money in the bank. NOW......we have money to worry about


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2020)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - Not much is happening today.
> 
> 
> 
> We have recently released a lot of our money from investments and put in an ordinary bank account so we can just spend it when we want.


We have done similar.
When I retired aged 63 (10 years ago) we had a lump sum. I took free advice and invested 60K..... 30 in Aviva & 30 in a similar one. After the required 5 years we cashed them in put them in the bank.
Now, if only we new what the future holds.
One thing though..... if I/we want something, we buy it eg my new £1000 bike. And if we are cold we put the bl**dy heating on.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> In some ways I agree with you but we often look back to 1968/9. Just married, new baby, a 2 up 2 down with a bog down the yard. I earned £15.00 a week. We had no money but equally no money to worry about.
> Now, we own our house (4 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms) and have money in the bank. NOW......*we have money to worry about *


Can stop you having to worry about it, if that'll help?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2020)

@PaulSB I keep meaning to ask you something.
When I and my mate were in Pollensa, just finishing a 44 miler, we called at a pub (the Red Rum). As we bagged our table a group os similar aged cyclists pilled in. All wearing the same gear.......cant recall the name but it was Chorley ??? CLUB. 
As we all got talking one asked us "how many miles have you done"?....Expecting to be ridiculed I said "just 40, we are tryng to do 40ish each day".
The surprising reply was "blimey, you are real cyclists. Lucky if we get 15/20 in".
TBH, one of them nearly fell over tring to dismount......he literally could'nt get his leg over the saddle.
They are not all from Chorley but meet up as and when. Does it ring any bells ??
AND.....we were invited to join their club but tactfully declined


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can stop you having to worry about it, if that'll help?


Really? Would you really do that for me? You are a nice, kind person. You may be from Yorkshire but you are ok in my eyes


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2020)

@Dave7 I know well and regularly ride with all my club members of our age - say 60+. The description you give doesn't match any of them and as far as I know none have been to Pollensa.

I'll ask around as it could well be a group of friends etc. There are a couple of other places in the UK named Chorley.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2020)

There we go. The magic of Christmas is now back in it's boxes. If I was magic I'd make sure I didn't spend 350 days a year in a box!

I have sniffles, headache and slightly sore throat. I'm afraid, very afraid.....🤧🤧


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 I know well and regularly ride with all my club members of our age - say 60+. The description you give doesn't match any of them and as far as I know none have been to Pollensa.
> 
> I'll ask around as it could well be a group of friends etc. There are a couple of other places in the UK named Chorley.


Thanks. Definitely Lancs Chorley. It seemed to be a loose group. As I said, they asked me to join so its not a regular/weekly type meeting.
Apparently this lot go to Mallorca every year and stay in Ca'n Picafort.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> There we go. The magic of Christmas is now back in it's boxes. If I was magic I'd make sure I didn't spend 350 days a year in a box!
> 
> I have sniffles, headache and slightly sore throat. I'm afraid, very afraid.....🤧🤧


When do you go away? 
This lurgy has been with us 2 weeks and seems happy here as it doesn't want to leave us. We are much better but still very congested.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> There we go. The magic of Christmas is now back in it's boxes. If I was magic I'd make sure I didn't spend 350 days a year in a box!
> 
> I have sniffles, headache and slightly sore throat. I'm afraid, very afraid.....🤧🤧



Oh no.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> There we go. The magic of Christmas is now back in it's boxes. If I was magic I'd make sure I didn't spend 350 days a year in a box!
> 
> I have sniffles, headache and slightly sore throat. I'm afraid, very afraid.....🤧🤧



Sounds like man-flu to me. 

Maximum feeling sorry for yourself, and, take to your bed


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Sounds like man-flu to me.
> 
> Maximum feeling sorry for yourself, and, take to your bed




For weeks. Complaining. Sniffing and snotting all over the place. Telling your wife exactly how bad you feel. Every minute.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Really? Would you really do that for me? You are a nice, kind person. You may be from Yorkshire but you are ok in my eyes


Steady now, don't get carried away! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks. Definitely Lancs Chorley. It seemed to be a loose group. As I said, they asked me to join so its not a regular/weekly type meeting.
> Apparently this lot go to Mallorca every year and stay in Ca'n Picafort.


No, that won't be my club as it would definitely be a cafe chat subject.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When do you go away?
> This lurgy has been with us 2 weeks and seems happy here as it doesn't want to leave us. We are much better but still very congested.


January 23rd. My wife is still very poorly. Can barely speak and coughing fit to bust. Which is why I'm concerned for myself.

Heading out for a few bits shortly - still haven't done a proper shop since December 22nd! Whisky, honey, paracetamol, lemons and echinacea all on the list.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> January 23rd. My wife is still very poorly. Can barely speak and coughing fit to bust. Which is why I'm concerned for myself.
> 
> Heading out for a few bits shortly - still haven't done a proper shop since December 22nd! Whisky, honey, paracetamol, lemons and echinacea all on the list.


Shite...... a wife that can barley speak. That must be awful


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> For weeks. Complaining. Sniffing and snotting all over the place. Telling your wife exactly how bad you feel. Every minute.



Exactly


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> For weeks. Complaining. Sniffing and snotting all over the place. Telling your wife exactly how bad you feel. Every minute.


You have absolutely no idea how it is for us men. You can wipe your snotty nose on your bloomers and just give them a quick rinse every 3 weeks. We only have shirt sleeves to work with.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Shite...... a wife that can barley speak. That must be awful


Hmmmmmmm........🤔

She has taken to texting me from the sick bed!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmmmm........🤔
> 
> She has taken to texting me from the sick bed!!!!!


Getting Better?

Alexa, Echo Dot or camera(s) about downstairs, and can you put one "to help keep an eye" on her?


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2020)

Night 


Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night Yeshua.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa

You've changed, again!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2020)

Finkell, Comanche


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2020)

Morning


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2020)

Morning. We have a windy one and lots more days of strong winds to come. Bikes will be left where they are. I will carry on jogging a few miles.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2020)

Good morning. Quite windy here today.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
Looks like today is likely to be dry(ish). Wheels rolling around 8:30 when we have a little more light methinks.


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2020)

Good day. It looks like the ideal cycling weather, clear sky and light winds but I've decided to forgo my ride to get stuff done at home:

Tonight's tea
Casserole for the freezer to use up excess root vegetables
Make flapjack**
Make rice cakes **
Decide on clothes for Vietnam/Cambodia
Decide on/borrow suitable suitcase for above
Visit son and put new sim card in his new phone - old one too big 
Get passport photo for above trip
Numerous bits of CCC admin
** I have decided I'm spending far too much money in cafes. Plan is on shorter rides, 45-50 miles, too eat on bike and coffee only in the cafe. I shall try but it's going to take some serious resolve and will power........all those bacon and egg barms going to waste


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2020)

Unlike Derek Acora, I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2020)

Morning all. 
My little doggie has been feeling a bit under the weather the past couple of days. Think she's picked up a bug, or ate something she shouldn't.
She's perked up a bit this morning after a good nights sleep, so we'll take her for a gentle walk on the beach first thing.
Off down to my local for Sunday lunch later.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2020)

Oh yes this is a win/win situation. It's now raining so I can now feel self-righteous and stay dry!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2020)

Note to self......next time you go shopping make a list. Went to Aldi yesterday and forgot some of the things I went for Good job its not far away so a quick shower and off I go again.
Toodlepip


----------



## Paulus (5 Jan 2020)

Morning all, out with the dog shortly on yet another grey damp day.
I have been having a bit of a clearout as my bookshelves had far too many cycling biographies on them. So they are bagged up ready for the charity shops. One bag has already gone.


----------



## Mart44 (5 Jan 2020)

Good morning - I'm up, dressed, hair combed and shaved. I think that's enough excitement for the day. Family visitors will come here later I expect.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Note to self......next time you go shopping make a list. Went to Aldi yesterday and forgot some of the things I went for Good job its not far away so a quick shower and off I go again.
> Toodlepip


A change of clothes would have sufficed. Unless they're really watching everyone that comes in, having played back the CCTV footage.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2020)

Damn.  or even more self-righteous?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> A change of clothes would have sufficed. Unless they're really watching everyone that comes in, having played back the CCTV footage.


I need a daily shower to wake myself up


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I need a daily shower to wake myself up


Not to get rid of any incriminating marks then?


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2020)

Doggie seems to have perked up a bit.
She had a nice gentle walk along the beach and back through the dunes. She's just demolished a bowl of chicken pieces and has now flopped out on the sofa. Not looking so sorry for herself now.
We're off for a stroll down to the village in a short while.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not to get rid of any incriminating marks then?


Paging Mr Drago


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2020)

I was just reading about erectile disfunction.
Apparently its on the rise


----------



## rustybolts (5 Jan 2020)

Somebody must be nursing a semi


----------



## Paulus (5 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I was just reading about erectile disfunction.
> Apparently its on the rise


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I was just reading about erectile disfunction.
> Apparently its on the rise


When I was in hospital a doctor asked me “could I get an erection”, I thought bloody hell we've only just met


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jan 2020)

The detested holiday house near me has accidentally done us a favour. They have gone off and left the outside searchlight on. Our garden path is somewhat dark and was marked out by solar powered lights which have stopped working. It is now along with a lot of the street very well lit for getting in after dark. If I get up during the night for any reason I no longer need to turn any lights on. They illuminate even inside the house so long as the curtains are pulled back.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2020)

Spent a few hours fitting the upgrade speaker kit to the smart that I've had for 18 months and never got round to doing. Then a quick dust off, into the Carcoon and plug in the intelligent charge.

Then an hours bass practice, then watched a fillum on Netflix.

Away back home in Shetland tomorrow afternoon until Friday, so checking lights and levels on the Max and packing some clothes into my Communist Invasion Emergency Grab Bag.


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Somebody must be nursing a semi



Chance would be a fine thing.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa

Enjoy the trip Northwards


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jan 2020)

it's me again and it's very dark outside


----------



## rustybolts (6 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> it's me again and it's very dark outside


Night owls do their best work when its dark !


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> it's me again and it's very dark outside


...........and wet, and windy. We are in for a pretty awful spell of rain and wind for a couple of days, then not so much rain but still wind after that. Not cycling weather.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jan 2020)

Morning all, dark and windy outside at the moment. I've been awake since 3.30 am for some reason. I've been listening to the radio for the last 3 hours, trying to get back to sleep. I can see an early night coming on later.


----------



## Drago (6 Jan 2020)

Like a mushroom cloud over Tehran, I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Like a mushroom cloud over Tehran, I have risen!


Let's hope not.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2020)

Hello everyone. Grey and breezy with 40% chance of rain by 1.00pm. We have decided on a swift 40 mile café dash.

Another good sleep last night. Enjoying this. Mrs P still coughing badly - not enjoying this. She does look better though.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2020)

,Good morning people, bike ride in a bit, this afternoon I'm down the hospital taking my good lady for her appointment.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2020)

Good morning. My god it's windy here. Today is shopping day for us better so it today rather than leave it as the weather is going to get worse this week.


----------



## Drago (6 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> Let's hope not.


The US nuked Baghdad airport and kept it quiet...







Following the invasion the US removed all the topsoil and took it away. I wonder why?


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2020)

Spring cleaning starts today!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Spring cleaning starts today!


.........but it's not spring!  Well that's my excuse anyway.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jan 2020)

I think I am finally getting the lurgy that is going around. I'm surprised that I have missed it for this long the amount of people about, including MrsP and a few friends who have been hacking, sneezing and been generally unwell around me. 🤧


----------



## gavroche (6 Jan 2020)

Morning! Very windy here on my last day of holiday before going back to school tomorrow.  
Apart from having a hair cut and paying the last of the Council Tax till the spring, nothing else planned. Will take Molly on the beach later.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2020)

Pouring rain and very windy. The forecast for wind strengths this week are the worst I have seen. 
Calmac cancelled the 1400 sailing from Oban today and the corresponding return for unspecified reasons.
They wait until the panic has died down as everybody has rescheduled their journeys and cancelled or altered appointments. The sailing is then reinstated. Normal island life.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2020)

I'm sat in Harvey's Coffee Cabin with a coffee and a teacake, its going awfully black over bills mothers, it maybe a damp ride home.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> .........but it's not spring!  Well that's my excuse anyway.


If don't get it done in January and February, it won't get done at all.
Just booked our first 2 trips for this year, so that's one month away sorted.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2020)

Just got an email from DVLA. I sold my motorhome but my outstanding tax was not refunded after 8 weeks so started agitating. They now will look into the matter and expect a reply in 6 weeks. Six weeks to check if a payment has been sent and if not get it sorted! Have they only got one person doing the whole country or what?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Pouring rain and very windy. The forecast for wind strengths this week are the worst I have seen.
> Calmac cancelled the 1400 sailing from Oban today and the corresponding return for unspecified reasons.
> They wait until the panic has died down as everybody has rescheduled their journeys and cancelled or altered appointments. The sailing is then reinstated. Normal island life.


Wild here at the moment too. Supposed to ease by mid afternoon so might at least get another walk. Which island are you on?


----------



## Mart44 (6 Jan 2020)

Good morning - It's dry here but rain is expected later. I just got back from the allotment having put some log-roll bordering around what will be the new strawberry bed. We'll be getting a silver in the 'tidy allotment' awards this year at this rate.  It was bronze last year.


----------



## Drago (6 Jan 2020)

Just going to have a nap prior to riding up to Oldham and jumping on the plane to Lerwick.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Just going to have a nap prior to riding up to Oldham and jumping on the plane to Lerwick.


Might be a bumpy flight judging by wind speeds on Lerwick.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2020)

Mo I have lived on Mull for nearly 50 years now and while we probably have more expectations nowadays we have a better service than we had then tho’ there was not the same volume of traffic. My job involved among other things arranging the transport of large lorries with not the infrastructure to deal with them. Interesting times and I could probably write a book similar to the Para Handy tales.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Just going to have a nap prior to riding up to Oldham and jumping on the plane to Lerwick.


Oldham has an airport!!

Nose gear is the quickest to retract, but you tend to get more room. Why didn't you buy a genuine ticket?


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2020)

Just delved into the depths of a Thetford C250 caravan toilet cassette to change the lip seal.
Not my favourite job of all time!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Might be a bumpy flight judging by wind speeds on Lerwick.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AYBI6D76FK8


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Jan 2020)

A tad breezy out there today, but hard-won miles are worth more in the bank though surely?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2020)

Good afternoon. Back from shopping and bill paying. Wet and windy here now.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2020)

Well well well.....its only 13.15 and I have arrived. Hope I am allowed in .
This morning we really really planned a trip into town as we have several things to do, one being to try and book a holiday for May. However Mrs D was just not able to go.....this lurgy is trying to kill us. She spent yesterday in bed.
Had nothing to eat yet as we cant face it.
More yummy presents today . As we were ill we couldnt visit our son over christmas so he sent them via his sister. Among the lovely hamper were........
1. A one year sub to the whisky trail. I get a small single month every month for a year.
2. A selection of Asian foods and sauces.
3. A very nice bottle of old port.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well well well.....its only 13.15 and I have arrived. Hope I am allowed in .
> This morning we really really planned a trip into town as we have several things to do, one being to try and book a holiday for May. However Mrs D was just not able to go.....this lurgy is trying to kill us. She spent yesterday in bed.
> Had nothing to eat yet as we cant face it.
> More yummy presents today . As we were ill we couldnt visit our son over christmas so he sent them via his sister. Among the lovely hamper were........
> ...




Oh no. Not good all


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> A tad breezy out there today, but hard-won miles are worth more in the bank though surely?


Absolutely right. We just put down 53 miles at 15.6avg in to raging headwinds. At one point we were bowling along at 20, turned a 90 degree bend and almost stopped. It was like riding in to a wall!


----------



## Drago (6 Jan 2020)

Right, I'm heading out. I'll take my 4G tablet and check in when I can.

If we go to war against Iran before I'm back then Lance O'Classic is to raise a militia, arm you all with pitchforks, and take back the UK from the young people.

Adios.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2020)

@Drago have s great trip.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2020)

Currently sat in X Ray with my Good Lady, been here for an hour now, she's got a general referral, no specific time, they'll fit her in when theres a space. Got a hard 51 miles in this morning, I wondered why I was flying on the way out, then I came out the cafe and turned for home, I got the ride the wrong way round, short out and scenic home, I should have done it the other way round, 13.7 mph average on the way out and down to 13 mph average on the way home.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2020)

Mrs P has finally agreed to seek medical advice for her cough. GP surgery at 4.00 to see the practice nurse.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Currently sat in X Ray with my Good Lady, been here for an hour now, she's got general referral, no specific time, they'll fit her in when theres a space. Got a hard 51 miles in this morning, I wondered why I was flying on the way out, then I came out the cafe and turned for home, I got the ride the wrong way round, short out and scenic home, I should have done it the other way round, 13.7 mph average on the way out and down to 13 mph average on the way home.



Same thing happened to us Dave. Flying along for miles and then we turned in to a block headwind. Then it rained. It was tough in a group. Chapeau for solo.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Same thing happened to us Dave. Flying along for miles and then we turned in to a block headwind. Then it rained. It was tough in a group. Chapeau for solo.



I managed to miss the rain, got in half an hour before it started.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jan 2020)

I've got too now


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2020)

Things you see around the village.
Chicken on a wall.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Things you see around the village.
> Chicken on a wall.
> View attachment 499378


Dinner, if it fails to provide part of tomorrows breakfast.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2020)

Looks more like a hen. Good for soup.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2020)

Mrs P is on steroids - Tokyo olympics here I come!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is on steroids - Tokyo olympics here I come!


You've been picked for Team GB!!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've been picked for Team GB!!


I will be after I've "borrowed" my wife's steroids


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I will be after I've "borrowed" my wife's steroids


They test for such things nowadays, you have been warned.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2020)

Oh! 😢


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh! 😢


Get a few "samples" ready, been done already.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2020)

I'll be back after I've had a pee........................


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'll be back after I've had a pee........................


Where there's a will... there's a way.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2020)

Its been a busy day, I'm knackered, 51 miles on the bike this morning, an afternoon down the hospital and an evening down the club. We got back and our internet's down, I'm using the phone on mobile data to write this.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jan 2020)




----------



## GM (7 Jan 2020)

. When I get some WiFi I'll be back!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2020)

Morning. Quick coffee then out for a short head torch jog before the rain and wind get going. In for a bit of a rough day of it.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2020)

Made it. It is now raining and the wind picking up. At least I have got something done. Not sure if I will be venturing out again depending on how miserable it gets.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2020)

Good morning everyone. Seems to be calm here at the moment. No wind or rain. Fingers crossed it stays like that.


----------



## Mart44 (7 Jan 2020)

Good morning  - It's supermarket shopping day today. I also have some problems with Virgin Media to sort out over the phone. Both activities should keep me occupied for a good while.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2020)

Morning all, yet another grey day outside. I have a dental appointment for 12.30, just for a checkup. I think today will be a bike cleaning day. Chains, cassettes and Chainrings are particularly mucky, then a good wash down for the frames.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2020)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning  - It's supermarket shopping day today. I also have some problems with Virgin Media to sort out over the phone. Both activities should keep me occupied for a good while.



I'm with the Post Office and I'm just back online having been offline all night, I'll have to have a word and find out what went on.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2020)

Making myself scarce this morning whilst Mrs D clears out the office/spare bedroom.
Taking doggie for a walk, then having a stroll don to the village to pick up a newspaper.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2020)

Good day. It's a bit meh here.

Off to see the practice nurse shortly for second MMR jab. After that I'm not sure. Should be a housework day but I've no motivation for that at present.


----------



## gavroche (7 Jan 2020)

Hello. Not needed in school today so another day off.  Can't go for a ride as winds of 44 mph. What shall I do? May be clean my Allez , My two other bikes have not been out since last October so still clean. Long lazy day ahead then.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. It's a bit meh here.
> 
> Off to see the practice nurse shortly for second MMR jab. After that I'm not sure. Should be a housework day but I've no motivation for that at present.


I didn't know they gave that to adults. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2020)

Good morning peeps.
Horrible gray day. Due for some rain but there is little wind about.
I have to have a tooth out this morning. Dentist found it was dead at my last checkup but said to leave it unless it started giving problems. ......which it now is. Sadly I am a coward at such things. I used to be OK when they knocked you out but not when you are wide awake. So if you hear some screams about 11.15 that will be me.
After that our plan is to go and book a Menorca holiday for September. We wanted May/early June but its fully booked.......any later and its too hot for us.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning peeps.
> Horrible gray day. Due for some rain but there is little wind about.
> I have to have a tooth out this morning. Dentist found it was dead at my last checkup but said to leave it unless it started giving problems. ......which it now is. Sadly I am a coward at such things. I used to be OK when they knocked you out but not when you are wide awake. So if you hear some screams about 11.15 that will be me.
> After that our plan is to go and book a Menorca holiday for September. We wanted May/early June but its fully booked.......any later and its too hot for us.


I was scared of the dentist for a long time but it's massively improved over the years since the dark old days of the school dentist. First tooth I had extracted after many years and I was dreading it, but a little push and pull and it was out without any discomfort whatsoever.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I was scared of the dentist for a long time but it's massively improved over the years since the dark old days of the school dentist. First tooth I had extracted after many years and I was dreading it, but a little push and pull and it was out without any discomfort whatsoever.


TBH this one should be easy as it is already slightly loose. I had its close neighbour out a couple of years back and it went like..........."crack. Oops, sorry its snapped. I cant get at the root so you will have to go to the hospital for them to cut the gum".
I didn't go and the new dentist said "no problem, the gum has healed over it. Lots of people are walking around with bits of teeth left in".


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I was scared of the dentist for a long time but it's massively improved over the years since the dark old days of the school dentist. First tooth I had extracted after many years and I was dreading it, but a little push and pull and it was out without any discomfort whatsoever.


Been carried out twice and into ambulance twice. Once with the dentist being taken to A&E in the same one.


----------



## rustybolts (7 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Been carried out twice and into ambulance twice. Once with the dentist being taken to A&E in the same one.


 Remember Pam Ayers 

*OH, I WISH I'D LOOKED AFTER MY TEETH*

by

*Pam Ayres*
Oh, I wish I'd looked after me teeth, 
And spotted the perils beneath,
All the toffees I chewed, 
And the sweet sticky food,
Oh, I wish I'd looked after me teeth.

I wish I'd been that much more willin' 
When I had more tooth there than fillin'
To pass up gobstoppers, 
From respect to me choppers
And to buy something else with me shillin'.

When I think of the lollies I licked, 
And the liquorice allsorts I picked,
Sherbet dabs, big and little, 
All that hard peanut brittle,
My conscience gets horribly pricked.

My Mother, she told me no end, 
"If you got a tooth, you got a friend"
I was young then, and careless, 
My toothbrush was hairless,
I never had much time to spend.

Oh I showed them the toothpaste all right, 
I flashed it about late at night,
But up-and-down brushin' 
And pokin' and fussin'
Didn't seem worth the time... I could bite!

If I'd known I was paving the way,
To cavities, caps and decay,
The murder of fiIlin's 
Injections and drillin's
I'd have thrown all me sherbet away.

So I lay in the old dentist's chair,
And I gaze up his nose in despair,
And his drill it do whine, 
In these molars of mine,
"Two amalgum," he'll say, "for in there."

How I laughed at my Mother's false teeth,
As they foamed in the waters beneath,
But now comes the reckonin' 
It's me they are beckonin'
Oh, I wish I'd looked after me teeth.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn't know they gave that to adults. Learn something new every day.


It's because I was born before MMR became available and I'm travelling to an area where one or more may be around.

I "think" I had mumps as a child but I'm not sure.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2020)

Feeling more motivated now. I have stack of stuff on my to do list. I'm going to blitz the house as fast as possible and then get doing things I'd like/need to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's because I was born before MMR became available and I'm travelling to an area where one or more may be around.
> 
> I "think" I had mumps as a child but I'm not sure.


I think I had measles, mumps and chicken pox as a child then got a Rubella vaccination in primary school.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2020)

Chucking it down here.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2020)

I know I had chicken pox and measles. Don't think I had mumps. Light rain here now stopped.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I had measles, mumps and chicken pox as a child then got a Rubella vaccination in primary school.


I may have had German measles (Rubella) as a child. I've certainly had "measles" (don't know which) as an adult. That was incredible. The only relief I could get was standing under a cold shower or laying in a cold bath for hours. Eventually I drove to Blackburn A&E in the middle of the night begging for help. A young woman doctor gave me a withering look and sleeping tablets which knocked me out for 48 hours and I woke up well again.

Thinking about it I had chicken pox and mumps as a child.

I think @welsh dragon and @Mo1959 are younger than me by a few years so you probably got shots which weren't available to me.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Jan 2020)

That 'warm' air the weather bods were harping on about yesterday? Yeah, not arrived here yet. Still, although chilly in the wind, it's the first run I've managed over five miles in over six months. Steady is the watchword 🏃‍♂️


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Jan 2020)

Seem to remember having all the standard 'jabs' (and sugar lumps) as a child, but also contracted mumps and chicken pox. Maybe the vaccinations were for something else? Polio?


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2020)

Oh yes I had the polio vaccine


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Seem to remember having all the standard 'jabs' (and sugar lumps) as a child, but also contracted mumps and chicken pox. Maybe the vaccinations were for something else? Polio?


I had measles, mumps and chickenpox, also something called impetigo which is like a fungal infection. I caught it from wearing another boys cap at school. It's quite infectious. I did have the polio and diphtheria vaccines though. Sounds like I was quite a poorly kid, but I wasn't really.


----------



## gavroche (7 Jan 2020)

I walked Molly for 1.30 hour and think I will watch the last episode of James May in Japan on Amazon Prime, then maybe clean the Allez.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I think @welsh dragon and @Mo1959 are younger than me by a few years so you probably got shots which weren't available to me.


All I remember apart from being told I got the usual diptheria or whatever it was as a young child, was the Rubella one then the TB one in secondary school. I know it is frowned upon to be anti-vaccination but I‘m still not sure I like the modern way of being vaccinated against everything going.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> That 'warm' air the weather bods were harping on about yesterday? Yeah, not arrived here yet. Still, although chilly in the wind, it's the first run I've managed over five miles in over six months. Steady is the watchword 🏃‍♂️


I got a little 4.3 miles really early. Couldn’t even call it steady these days.......slow would be more accurate.


----------



## Notafettler (7 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> I walked Molly for 1.30 hour and think I will watch the last episode of James May in Japan on Amazon Prime, then maybe clean the Allez.




Do very little walking knee very bad arthritis. An infection doctor said I had to wait one year for the OP due to the infection. Wasn't able to walk at the time. Physio said when I asked, would ever be cycle again "that's the best thing you can do" bought an exercises bike plonked it in front of telly and became reaquinted with friends! Soon back on bike but still needed stick for walking. Year later "your cured" come back in 3 years!! 
To be fair if I dose up with Neobrufen and walk slowly I can do 4 hours maybe more. But not daily. Dog needs 3 hours at least so I cycle for 3 hours. Lots of off road, dog never on a lead so she gets a decent run. I get a decent exercise and a bit of foraging. Life is sweet!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> I had measles, mumps and chickenpox, also something called impetigo which is like a fungal infection. I caught it from wearing another boys cap at school. It's quite infectious. I did have the polio and diphtheria vaccines though. Sounds like I was quite a poorly kid, but I wasn't really.


Not had any of them, and not caught any of them either.


----------



## Notafettler (7 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Chucking it down here.


Chucking it down here, with very heavy rain later. Decent wind 22 to 41 miles per hour. Would like to fester on the sofa but tell that to the dog.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Seem to remember having all the standard 'jabs' (and sugar lumps) as a child, but also contracted mumps and chicken pox. Maybe the vaccinations were for something else? Polio?


Sugar lumps were for Polio if I remember correctly. I was around at the end of the epidemic and still remember kids who had been damaged by it.....sad to see how it affected people


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2020)

Back from the dentists now. Not good really. Had an Xray and the root has cracked which means (her words) she is going to have to dig for it and it will take some time, so...............I had to re-book for a longer appointment and that is Jan 22nd. I have also lost a filling from a tooth RIGHT UNDER MY NOSE!!!! don't you just love that injection in the gum, directly under the nose......it hurts and the needle seems as though its going up into your eye.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2020)

Mrs P is spending money on the internet. Mrs P is very much better. I want some of whatever is in these steroids.

Now here is a solution looking for a problem. First world issue this. Mrs P has purchased "packing cubes." These go inside one's suitcase and divide it in to sections, knickers, socks, shirts etc.

Mrs P says it helps one to be organised. I have refrained from asking how difficult is it to keep a suitcase organised?

Apparently I will regret my decision to decline the offer to buy me some too.

i did offer to cut up some cardboard boxes. That was a mistake.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is spending money on the internet. Mrs P is very much better. I want some of whatever is in these steroids.
> 
> Now here is a solution looking for a problem. First world issue this. Mrs P has purchased "packing cubes." These go inside one's suitcase and divide it in to sections, knickers, socks, shirts etc.
> 
> ...


 


You really must be trying to get yourself into trouble I see.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is spending money on the internet. Mrs P is very much better. I want some of whatever is in these steroids.
> 
> Now here is a solution looking for a problem. First world issue this. Mrs P has purchased "packing cubes." These go inside one's suitcase and divide it in to sections, knickers, socks, shirts etc.
> 
> ...


May I ask, how long have you been wearing knickers ? Are they comfortable?


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jan 2020)

What a day!

I was delegated to "set up" my technophobe Brother-in-Law's new "Smart TV".

I thought, being a "smart TV" it would take 5-10 minutes. Half a day of my life gone, tuning channels, installing Apps, creating accounts for iPlayer, etc etc...

I do wonder how he is going to find his way around this lot ?


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> I had measles, mumps and chickenpox, also something called impetigo which is like a fungal infection. I caught it from wearing another boys cap at school. It's quite infectious. I did have the polio and diphtheria vaccines though. Sounds like I was quite a poorly kid, but I wasn't really.



I had measles, mumps and chicken pox as a child, I had impetigo as an adult, woke up one morning with a swollen face with weepy sores, had to trim off my beard and keep away from the family for about six weeks. I also had to keep the clothes, towels, cutlery and crockery I used away from everybody.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jan 2020)

We were told by our bacteriology lecturer when I was a student that if we had ever travelled in a Glasgow tramcar and did not have TB then we were immune. I must be immune.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> May I ask, how long have you been wearing knickers ? Are they comfortable?


It's just something I discovered in retirement. Yes, very comfy but need to be generously cut.


----------



## robgul (7 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is spending money on the internet. Mrs P is very much better. I want some of whatever is in these steroids.
> 
> Now here is a solution looking for a problem. First world issue this. Mrs P has purchased "packing cubes." These go inside one's suitcase and divide it in to sections, knickers, socks, shirts etc.
> 
> ...



Speaking of suitcase organisation - my wife sorts the clothes when she packs the clothes to come home from a holiday so they are in sorted loads for the washing machine. If she's not got 2 loads done within 90 minutes after coming through the front door she's disappointed.

Rob


----------



## rustybolts (7 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> May I ask, how long have you been wearing knickers ? Are they comfortable?


 2 very elderly guys talking in a bar one evening . First guy says " As soon as I go home I'm going to take off the wife's knickers ."
Second guy spills his beer and is astonished and very impressed . "Wow , are you that horny still that you're going to jump on your Mrs ? " 
"Well I have to take them off fast as they're cutting the arse off me . " 

I'll get my coat


----------



## Notafettler (7 Jan 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Chucking it down here, with very heavy rain later. Decent wind 22 to 41 miles per hour. Would like to fester on the sofa but tell that to the dog.


Back 30 minutes ago....not a speck of rain while I was out. What kind of weather forecast is that? wasn't even that windy. Filled my pannier bags full of logs so happy to boot. Dog napping ....for now.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's just something I discovered in retirement. Yes, very comfy but need to be generously cut.


At our golf club there are 3 women that work behind the bar and do lunch meals etc. Some months ago I told one of them that I was wearing one of Mrs Ds thongs and it was pink. I can't recall the details but she believed me and it spread. I didn't deny it so it became a subject of conversation and much tittering until someone put them straight. Welshies bloomers I could do but not a thong


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2020)

Latest news alerts !!!!!!!!!
1. Mrs D must be feeling better as, at lunch time I was sent out for a Chinese takeaway
2. We have just booked a holiday for May. Back to Majorca (Puerto Pollensa). It was so hot last time (in June) that we didn't do half of the things we had planned. 
I will be going back again in September for another cycling holiday as the last one was so good.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2020)

Good news @Dave7


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2020)

robgul said:


> Speaking of suitcase organisation - my wife sorts the clothes when she packs the clothes to come home from a holiday so they are in sorted loads for the washing machine. If she's not got 2 loads done within 90 minutes after coming through the front door she's disappointed.
> 
> Rob



Well I will have my dirty clothes sorted from any clean ones.

Mrs P? Well! I still haven't got over the shock she plans to organise her suitcase with little boxes.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is spending money on the internet. Mrs P is very much better. I want some of whatever is in these steroids.
> 
> Now here is a solution looking for a problem. First world issue this. Mrs P has purchased "packing cubes." These go inside one's suitcase and divide it in to sections, knickers, socks, shirts etc.
> 
> ...


Roll the contents of the cases, don't fold flat. They'll take up less room, be less likely to crease, and should be easier locate. Shoes/footwear should be used to hold anything that may be damaged by compression, but should be bagged before placing in them.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Roll the contents of the cases flat, don't fold. They'll take up less room, be less likely to crease, and should be easier locate. Shoes/footwear should be used to hold anything that may be damaged by compression, but should be bagged before placing in them.


Classic....get real. Really!!!! Can you, or anyone, imagine being able to roll a pair of Welshies bloomers up and fitting them in a suitcase???
@PaulSB s knickers maybe but there is a limit


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Classic....get real. Really!!!! Can you, or anyone, imagine being able to roll a pair of Welshies bloomers up and fitting them in a suitcase???
> @PaulSB s knickers maybe but there is a limit


Have you tried before dismissing it?


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Classic....get real. Really!!!! Can you, or anyone, imagine being able to roll a pair of Welshies bloomers up and fitting them in a suitcase???


Would that be like trying to fold a piece of paper 8 times?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Classic....get real. Really!!!! Can you, or anyone, imagine being able to roll a pair of Welshies bloomers up and fitting them in a suitcase???
> @PaulSB s knickers maybe but there is a limit




If they had a whole suitcase just for my bloomers then perhaps....


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2020)

*Quick Test* 
Go ahead and cross your arms right now. Done? Alright. Now, try to cross them the other way._ If you’re currently crossed with right forearm on top, try to switch position so that your left forearm is on top._

Now join your hands, interlocking/interweaving your fingers. 
Which side is on top?


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2020)

It's dark outside 🔦


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Roll the contents of the cases, don't fold flat. They'll take up less room, be less likely to crease, and should be easier locate. Shoes/footwear should be used to hold anything that may be damaged by compression, but should be bagged before placing in them.


Standard packing in our house. We're really good at packing. Best yet is a week away in a bag 40 x20 x25cm - one babe each. I love beating Ryanair at their own game.

You're right though rolling is the way to go. I do this with a lot of stuff at home; underwear, vests, T-shirts, cycle kit etc.

This is why I don't get Mrs P buying packing boxes.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> *Quick Test*
> Go ahead and cross your arms right now. Done? Alright. Now, try to cross them the other way._ If you’re currently crossed with right forearm on top, try to switch position so that your left forearm is on top._
> 
> Now join your hands, interlocking/interweaving your fingers.
> Which side is on top?


OK. I've tried to do this.......it's 4.30 I need entertaining!!

If I've got this correct my right arm is on top by virtue of my right thumb being on top of the left when my fingers are interlocked.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Best yet is a week away in a bag 40 x20 x25cm - one babe each.


Kinky holiday!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> OK. I've tried to do this.......it's 4.30 I need entertaining!!
> 
> If I've got this correct my right arm is on top by virtue of my right thumb being on top of the left when my fingers are interlocked.


I gave up.............was scared I wouldn't manage to drink the rest of my coffee if I was tied in a knot!

After 24 hours of almost constant rain it is almost off and to be dry and breezy today. I suspect my walking trails will all be extremely muddy.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2020)

Morning all, dark and damp outside. The lurgy is in full swing now , a wheezing chest and a hacking cough. I now have some idea about how @Drago and his underpants feel. My Duvet cover is wringing wet, I seem to of perspired buckets overnight. I feel the washing machine might be called into action later.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Jan 2020)

Alexa? Call Cyclechat.

Mornin' all.
Could someone please call me an ambulance ... or the fire brigade? I appear to trapped in a fiendish Gordian knot of @classic33 's making.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2020)

Good morning. I have no intention of trying to tie myself up in knots for anyone.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I have no intention of trying to tie myself up in knots for anyone.


Oh come on, we all need a hobby........


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Kinky holiday!


Whoops!! Don't tell Mrs P.........


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh come on, we all need a hobby........




I know, but I would like to be able to move afterwards.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2020)

Hello everyone. It's very windy out. We are riding to Ribchester this morning. I'm not sure this is a good plan but hey ho. Meet point is too of my road, I shall try not to be late.......I usually am.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks, its dark out and it seems a tad damp as well.


----------



## robgul (8 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello everyone. It's very windy out. We are riding to Ribchester this morning. I'm not sure this is a good plan but hey ho. Meet point is too of my road, I shall try not to be late.......I usually am.



One of my daughters lives in Ribchester - are you going to the cafe by the car park that also does the pottery stuff? .... depending which way you are going that hill back up to the lights at the A59 is cruel on a bike. 

My cycling around there has been fairly limited with just 6 or 7 mile jaunts on the Brompton - but great countryside.

Rob


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2020)

Mornin'


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2020)

robgul said:


> One of my daughters lives in Ribchester - are you going to the cafe by the car park that also does the pottery stuff? .... depending which way you are going that hill back up to the lights at the A59 is cruel on a bike.
> 
> My cycling around there has been fairly limited with just 6 or 7 mile jaunts on the Brompton - but great countryside.
> 
> Rob


That's the one, the Potter's Barn. One of my favourites, lovely people and the best cake in Lancashire.

We often ride up to the A59 and then drop in to Balderstones as we make our way home. Plenty of alternatives though and it will depend on how we feel and the wind.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried before dismissing it?


TBH the pair she left here, I use as a quilt for the double bed when the other quilt is being washed. So no, I have not actually tried it.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Standard packing in our house. We're really good at packing. Best yet is a week away in a bag 40 x20 x25cm - one babe each. I love beating Ryanair at their own game.
> 
> You're right though rolling is the way to go. I do this with a lot of stuff at home; underwear, vests, T-shirts, cycle kit etc.
> 
> This is why I don't get Mrs P buying packing boxes.


I confess to being possibly the worlds worst at packing. I HAVE TO make a list well in advance. Even then I find myself stood there scratching my head. Having been away on business so often you would assume I would have it off to an art....no chance.
When me and my mate went to Majorca in October (7 days) I had a suitcase full......he had a carry on which was only half full.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2020)

I can pack everything I need for 2 weeks away in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, dark and damp outside. The lurgy is in full swing now , a wheezing chest and a hacking cough. I now have some idea about how @Drago and his underpants feel. My Duvet cover is wringing wet, I seem to of perspired buckets overnight. I feel the washing machine might be called into action later.


Read or just copy some of my posts....it will save you some time 
If its the same thing, which I assume it will be, it will be keeping you company for a few weeks.
Some advice if I may. We both did as advised ie left it to run its course-that took 3 weeks. Other people eg @PaulSB s wife took steroids and seemed to recover much quicker than us.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I can pack everything I need for 2 weeks away in less than 5 minutes.


Bitch


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2020)

I was up at 0730 today feeling much better. A slight twinge in my back and a bit chesty but definitely much better.
I am even going to get a game of golf in .
Dont feel like eating so will take a banana and for lunch the club do various really good 'home made'** soup.
** made at the club but you know what I mean


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Jan 2020)

Just for a change, today will start with a short train ride out to Grindleford, then a few Derbyshire hills, before catching the train home ... courtesy of the Seniors' railcard of course.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bitch


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> OK. I've tried to do this.......it's 4.30 I need entertaining!!
> 
> If I've got this correct my right arm is on top by virtue of my right thumb being on top of the left when my fingers are interlocked.


Well, if you tend to cross your arms left-over-right but weave your hands right-over-left, then your first impressions tend to be well-thought out, while you leave more complex issues to instinct.


----------



## robgul (8 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That's the one, the Potter's Barn. One of my favourites, lovely people and the best cake in Lancashire.
> 
> We often ride up to the A59 and then drop in to Balderstones as we make our way home. Plenty of alternatives though and it will depend on how we feel and the wind.



Yep great cake - I dscovered, while my grandson was devouring an ice cream after a ride (the usual "race" to be first at the cafe - from the field track beyond the tennis courts) that they serve wine too 

Rob


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2020)

I've been shopping
and 
B O O K E D
AN 
E Y E 
T E S T


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2020)

Well, I managed 7 holes of golf before my back said "thats enough". Sat propped up on cushions now. My cough/cold lurgy is virtually gone. I was kindly gifted that by Screenman so felt it only right to pass it on to another of our retired crew. Sorry @Paulus but feel free to pass it around when it has finished with you.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2020)

1st load of stuff dropped off at the charity shops.
Load of stuff dropped off at the tip.
That's about a third of the stuff sorted. 
2 more days of clearing out to go.
Doggie walked around Bicclescombe Park in ilfracombe.
Lunch partaken off at The Crown in West Down.
I think that will do me for today.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well, I managed 7 holes of golf before my back said "thats enough". Sat propped up on cushions now. My cough/cold lurgy is virtually gone. I was kindly gifted that by Screenman so felt it only right to pass it on to another of our retired crew. Sorry @Paulus but feel free to pass it around when it has finished with you.


You never made the 19th!!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> You never made the 19th!!


No, sadly not. I was playing in a monthly mini society.....2 groups of 3 today. We were due to play 12 holes which is normal in Winter....... then lunch and drinks. I made the decision to come home. Good job really as the back is quite painful at the moment.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> *1st load of stuff dropped off at the charity shops.*
> Load of stuff dropped off at the tip.
> That's about a third of the stuff sorted.
> 2 more days of clearing out to go.
> ...



I have, in that past, suggested to Mrs Boldonlad, that various "must have items" could just be delivered straight to the Charity Shop, without having to go through the, to me, unnecessary step of taking it home from the store, placing it in wardrobe/drawer for a period of months, then having to drive to the Charity Shop to drop it off. It would save time, and, be better for the Environment.

My idea was not well received, for some reason?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No, sadly not. I was playing in a monthly mini society.....2 groups of 3 today. We were due to play 12 holes which is normal in Winter....... then lunch and drinks. I made the decision to come home. Good job really as the back is quite painful at the moment.


It is golf, on a full size course, and not Crazy Golf you're talking about? 

The two clubs near me play Nine and Eighteen holes.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> It is golf, on a full size course, and not Crazy Golf you're talking about?
> 
> The two clubs near me play Nine and Eighteen holes.


9 or 18 is common. Our course is posh so plays 12.
Its a 9 hole course but with 2 completely different Tees for each hole so in winter we play the 9 and then the back 3 (the 3rd green is not far from the clubhouse).
We swap around and sometimes start on the 7th...... 7, 8, 9, then the full back 9.
Its a nice course. If you google Alder Root GC you can see some photos.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 9 or 18 is *common*. *Our course is posh* so plays 12.
> Its a 9 hole course but with 2 completely different Tees for each hole so in winter we play the 9 and then the back 3 (the 3rd green is not far from the clubhouse).
> We swap around and sometimes start on the 7th...... 7, 8, 9, then the full back 9.
> Its a nice course. If you google Alder Root GC you can see some photos.



Sorry, @Dave7, you have asked for this:

"posh! and you are a member? some mistake, surely"


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 9 or 18 is common. Our course is posh so plays 12.
> Its a 9 hole course but with 2 completely different Tees for each hole so in winter we play the 9 and then the back 3 (the 3rd green is not far from the clubhouse).
> We swap around and sometimes start on the 7th...... 7, 8, 9, then the full back 9.
> Its a nice course. If you google Alder Root GC you can see some photos.


They seem to like their bikes.

One local to me, open whilst 7pm.









You can see the club house, just below the white building near the top of the second picture.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Sorry, @Dave7, you have asked for this:
> 
> "posh! and you are a member? some mistake, surely"


Well when I say posh I mean not dead dead common.
We even have signs in the washrooms asking members not to wash their balls in the sink.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> They seem to like their bikes.
> 
> One local to me, open whilst 7pm.
> View attachment 499692
> ...


"They seem to like their bikes"......not sure what you mean there.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> "They seem to like their bikes"......not sure what you mean there.



Scroll down about half way
http://www.alderrootgolfclub.co.uk/noticeboard


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Scroll down about half way
> http://www.alderrootgolfclub.co.uk/noticeboard


Ahh yes. I did a charity ride with them last year.
I then found proceeds were going to improve the course so I advised everyone I would not accept their gifts and expressed my feelings.......members pay for the course, charity gifts are for charity.
Things have changed and now.....it all goes to charitees.


----------



## gavroche (8 Jan 2020)

Going to spend the weekend with friends this weekend near Kendle , Lake District. If we go with my car ( Diesel) , cost of fuel for a return journey: £25. Going with my wife's car ( petrol): £38. Guess which one we will use?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I have, in that past, suggested to Mrs Boldonlad, that various "must have items" could just be delivered straight to the Charity Shop, without having to go through the, to me, unnecessary step of taking it home from the store, placing it in wardrobe/drawer for a period of months, then having to drive to the Charity Shop to drop it off. It would save time, and, be better for the Environment.
> 
> My idea was not well received, for some reason?


You have my respect. You're a very, very brave man. I concur entirely with your sentiment and views...........I wouldn't dare express them in the house.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh yes. I did a charity ride with them last year.
> I then found proceeds were going to improve the course so I advised everyone I would not accept their gifts and expressed my feelings.......members pay for the course, charity gifts are for charity.
> *Things have changed and now.....it all goes to* chari*tees*.


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> Going to spend the weekend with friends this weekend near Kendle , Lake District. If we go with my car ( Diesel) , cost of fuel for a return journey: £25. Going with my wife's car ( petrol): £38. Guess which one we will use?



The blue one?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> The blue one?


That would be silly. No one goes to Kendle in a blue car. I say it will be the red one.


----------



## gavroche (8 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> The blue one?


Close. Blue with black roof.


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That would be silly. No one goes to Kendle in a blue car. I say it will be the red one.



Wrong!


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> Close. Blue with black roof.



I will take that as a win, many newer cars come out of the factory in one colour and have the roof wrapped in vinyl, most people never notice.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> I will take that as a win, many newer cars come out of the factory in one colour and have the roof wrapped in vinyl, most people never notice.


I demand a recount. If you mix blue with black you get purple which is nearly red. I demand VAR.


----------



## gavroche (8 Jan 2020)

My wife's car is white by the way.


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I demand a recount. If you mix blue with black you get purple which is nearly red. I demand VAR.




Loser!


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2020)

Very flaky 4G signa


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Very flaky 4G signa


3G signal?


----------



## robgul (9 Jan 2020)

What's occurring ? - 0700 and no posts yet?

Rob


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
Sounds a bit blowy out there.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2020)

Having a lie in......


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks, blowing a hooli here but supposed to calm down later, my ride out could be interesting.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2020)

I was just lying in bed listening to the wind. ( not from me ) A tad blustery here. Morning folks.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2020)

I have risen!

Very windy up here in the proper north (not what over opinionated Glaswegians think is the north), but then it's always that way. If you don't like wind then don't eat beans and don't live here.

Got a 4G signal if I sit still at the kitchen table, so can reach civilisation with my tablet.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jan 2020)




----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2020)

More Spring cleaning (clearout) today.
It's amazing the amount of crap you accumulate.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2020)

Morning all, nice and windy here as well. Rain is forecast for later. 
I am on my second mug of tea and contemplating the day, various things to do, but nothing really important.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2020)

Morning. I've had my walk and have plonked myself in front of the computer with my porridge now. We have rain/sleet showers due and it's quite chilly.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2020)

Morning all and a big  to everyone cos thats how I feel today. In fact  have another one on me (generous to a fault, me).
I woke at 07.50 and really thought it must be 0500ish as it was BLACK. Sat in the conservatory enjoying a coffee at 08.30 it was still dark. 0900 now and it is windy and very gloomy.....but no rain.
A quiet day for me. My back says "no" to my Thursday golf and Mrs D is out this morning.
One thing I will do is prepare a curry. I will marinate it overnight to enjoy tomorrow.


----------



## postman (9 Jan 2020)

Wet and windy here also,but now i will tell you about the weather.White clouds bit of bue sky.light ,windy and damp.Cool also.We are waiting in for the Alarm firm to arrive,annual service.So when the breakfast has settled i will do my first weights of the day.Followed by the turbo which i will do inside the garage.That's all folks.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2020)

Hello world. Sort of grey and not very interesting today. I on the other hand am bright, effervescent, sparkling and ready to go..........well as much as man who's been awake since 4.20 can be.

Drove to Blackpool this morning to deliver a friend to his chemo session. We all take it in turns to take or collect. I always find this trip a tricky choice between discussing the mundanities of life and how things are going.

Now sat in Next Bolton drinking coffee after collecting new swimwear. A few other bits of stunningly boring bits of travel stuff to pick up.

This afternoon I have the U3A cards group to organise.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2020)

Off into Lerwick to meet an old chum for lunch. I'm really looking forward to driving my Uncle's Fiat Panda in these high winds.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2020)

I'm sat in the Hatton Locks cafe with a bacon sandwich and a coffee, it was a slow hard ride out but it was enjoyable.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Off into Lerwick to meet an old chum for lunch. I'm really looking forward to driving my Uncle's Fiat Panda in these high winds.


I had a Panda for a few years. Honestly didn't mind it too much.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a Panda for a few years. Honestly didn't mind it too much.


Can I say it before Classic does !!!
Where did you get the bamboo chutes from?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a Panda for a few years. Honestly didn't mind it too much.


I had one as a child too


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jan 2020)

We have


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can I say it before Classic does !!!
> Where did you get the bamboo chutes from?


I'd have said the zoo found out and made her hand it back.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I had one as a child too


Did it taste nice ?


----------



## Mart44 (9 Jan 2020)

Good afternoon - It was bright and breezy this morning, so rode along to the allotment and did some digging. I was going to go straight from there to the doctors surgery to pick up the wife's prescription. I didn't because I didn't want to go in there all muddy and looking like Worzel Gummidge. Got changed and then went to the surgery. Now at home and soon Mrs Mart will give me a haircut.

It's just start raining hard.


----------



## Mart44 (9 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a Panda for a few years. Honestly didn't mind it too much.





Dave7 said:


> Can I say it before Classic does !!!
> Where did you get the bamboo chutes from?



Probably from the pet shop at a paand a bundle.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2020)

I got back just before 2 with 54 miles on, the ride home was totally different, the wind had dropped and made it a much nicer ride. Lots of riders flying round the lanes on the way back, I tried to follow a young lad across Coventry but couldn't stay with him, I'll have to try and find my cycling legs before spring arrives, they went AWOL during December and I'm still looking for them. A good morning out on my bike, the sun came out on the way back and lifted my mood, and I enjoyed myself.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2020)

It’s getting bloomin chilly out there now. Gritters are out. That’s me in for the night. Wee browse with a coffee before I watch Antiques Road Trip.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I had one as a child too


Now you mention it so did I. She was called Soo.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2020)

Thats knackered it! My broadband is down,
I contacted the provider's support and apparently someone's cut the cable, and it could take up to three days to fix. I'm on mobile data till then.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats knackered it! My broadband is down,
> I contacted the provider's support and apparently someone's cut the cable, and it could take up to three days to fix. I'm on mobile data till then.




Are they going to give you a refund?


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats knackered it! My broadband is down,
> I contacted the provider's support and apparently someone's cut the cable, and it could take up to three days to fix. I'm on mobile data till then.



Would think they should offer a refund and/or supply (free) mobile data router?


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Are they going to give you a refund?




I hope so, I'll be talking to them tomorrow about it, their customer services are closed now, I had trouble getting through tonight so I'll try and get hold of them when its likely to be quiet.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2020)

Leaving the pub in Lerwick and I hear a voice shouting "Chopper!" Only turns out it was a lady Bobby I knew from Thames Valley 20 odd years ago. I never knew it but she's from a Northern Isles family herself, and when she got divorced she moved to Shetland and transferred to Plod Jockland. Only I could travel 700 miles and bump into someone that used to live a few streets away.

Still got the last dregs of this head cold, I'm alright, but my sinuses feel raw and horrible, some staying well oiled up on the single malt cold and flu remedy. I'm flying back tomorrow evening and my mate lee is picking me up from Manchester about 1am. I'll see how I feel as to whether I dig out the Max and blast straight home on a quiet M6 and M1, or whether I doss on his sofa for a few hours and strike out after daybreak Saturday. The way I feel at the moment probably the latter.


----------



## Ian H (9 Jan 2020)

Damn! I seem to be a company director (again), and not even for much pay. And , separately, I have paid employment for a couple of hours next week. Ah well.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2020)

Ian H said:


> Damn! I seem to be a company director (again), and not even for much pay. And , separately, I have paid employment for a couple of hours next week. Ah well.




Sucker, or numpty.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2020)

Morning.......and we have minus 3 and all is sparkly outside.


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
Weather looks like it might be favourable enough for a jaunt later.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2020)

That was a chilly jog. Loving the new head torch though. Updated my existing Petzl to the Petzl Swift. Just on the middle setting and it is lovely and bright. The high setting is amazing but shouldn't need it unless I am doing tricky trails.


----------



## robgul (10 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Leaving the pub in Lerwick and I hear a voice shouting "Chopper!" Only turns out it was a lady Bobby I knew from Thames Valley 20 odd years ago. I never knew it but she's from a Northern Isles family herself, and when she got divorced she moved to Shetland and transferred to Plod Jockland. Only I could travel 700 miles and bump into someone that used to live a few streets away.
> snip



Does she work with Jimmy Perez and Tosh?

. . . . IGMC

Rob


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks, I have internet again, they fixed it overnight.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, I have internet again, they fixed it overnight.


Hope they didn't bang around and disturb you?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2020)

Good morning. A tad chilly here this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2020)

Good day. A light breeze with white/grey cloud and patches of blue. 

Should be a good ride today though one of the slower guys has said he's coming along. With this particular individual there is always grumpiness if he gets dropped. Yet he won't sit in the middle to benefit from the group. Sighs.

Later I have to go to Argos and Sainsbury's. I've ordered a new hair/beard trimmer. Sainsbury's was £10 cheaper so I ordered. AFTER ordering the product code showed as one digit different to what I needed. Turns out the Sainsbury's one is battery powered! 😵 Ordered from Argos and now have to traipse to Sainsbury's to collect and return 30 seconds later.

This is why I often think online shopping is inefficient, more expensive and has a negative impact on the climate.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2020)

Oh yes slept till 6.45....that's six nights out of seven


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes slept till 6.45....that's six nights out of seven


Jealous muchly!


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hope they didn't bang around and disturb you?



 No, I got up and it was working, broken cable somewhere.


----------



## Mart44 (10 Jan 2020)

Good morning - The weather is dry with grey skies. A temperature of 6°C. I'll be going to the allotment to do some more digging this morning. A ride over to see my brother this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2020)

Morning all. 
Yay....it's Fish Friday!
Got some painting to do in the spare room now that I can finally get to the walls and I'll be papering a feature wall tomorrow, so it will look a bit fresher for visitors.
Doggie walking and a walk down to the village later.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2020)




----------



## gavroche (10 Jan 2020)

Bonjour. Looks like a nice day today but cold. Going to see my son in Rhyl shortly and Molly is coming with me as I will walk her round Rhyl lake on the way back. Hoping to have a little ride this afternoon , before it gets dark. I heard the Council is extending the cycle path in Rhos on Sea so I will have a look at that to see how it is going. Have a good day every one.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Yay....it's *Fish Friday*!
> Got some painting to do in the spare room now that I can finally get to the walls and I'll be papering a feature wall tomorrow, so it will look a bit fresher for visitors.
> Doggie walking and a walk down to the village later.



Indeed it is.

Dry, blue skies here today, but, rather cold.

Not being as diligent as you today, the plan is a "walk" with a few of my fellow retirees, via a watering hole or two, call at the fish quay in North Shields, for Fish and chips, then, probably, a few more watering holes.

Finally, I shall probably fall asleep in front of the 6'oclock news, at which point, Mrs Boldonlad, will, I am sure, begin vacuuming.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Jealous muchly!


I had a terrible sleep.......only 10 hours
Went before 2300 and woke at 0850.
Dead soz like


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Looks like a nice day today but cold. Going to see my son in Rhyl shortly and Molly is coming with me as I will walk her round Rhyl lake on the way back. Hoping to have a little ride this afternoon , before it gets dark. I heard the Council is extending the cycle path in Rhos on Sea so I will have a look at that to see how it is going. Have a good day every one.


Never heard of Rhyl Lake.
Where/what is it (please dont say its a lake and its in Rhyl).


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Never heard of Rhyl Lake.
> Where/what is it (please dont say its a lake and its in Rhyl).


Presume it's this?
https://www.denbighshire.gov.uk/en/resident/leisure/beaches-and-lakes/marine-lake.aspx


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I had a terrible sleep.......only 10 hours
> Went before 2300 and woke at 0850.
> Dead soz like


A clear conscience


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> A clear conscience


I must be guilty beyond belief as I seem to manage on 3 or 4 hours a night if I'm lucky!


----------



## Paulus (10 Jan 2020)

Morning all, the lurgy is in full swing with runny nose, temperature and the cough. Drinking hot lemon and honey as well as eating oranges grapefruit and other sorts of fruit. Can you overload on vitamin C ?
Day and night nurse does help ( the drug, not the real thing) .
Off out with the dog in a moment.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2020)

Morning good people.
Yeah, a good sleep was had. Another chill day beckons as I rest the old back. I really think I will get a short ride in within the next week.
Mrs D is out this morning and I have instructions to sort my cycling gear out. Since my October holiday I have not been able to lift the bike off its hooks so as to replace the saddle etc. I think I can manage it now.
Golf on TV.....from south Africa. Always good as its next to a game reserve and they take time to show the local wildlife which I find interesting.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2020)

Blue skies and sunshine here. I was awake at 4 am then just lay there waiting for it to get a bit lighter


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Indeed it is.
> 
> Dry, blue skies here today, but, rather cold.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a perfect plan.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I must be guilty beyond belief as I seem to manage on 3 or 4 hours a night if I'm lucky!


You must be a very naughty girl.....


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Presume it's this?
> https://www.denbighshire.gov.uk/en/resident/leisure/beaches-and-lakes/marine-lake.aspx


Thanks for that. TBH I was aware of that (marine lake) but thought "Rhyl Lake" must be a different one.
It can be a good spot for bird watching if you are into that.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, the lurgy is in full swing with runny nose, temperature and the cough. Drinking hot lemon and honey as well as eating oranges grapefruit and other sorts of fruit. *Can you overload on vitamin C ?*
> Day and night nurse does help ( the drug, not the real thing) .
> Off out with the dog in a moment.


It seems the answer to that question is "Yes". 
https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...-eating/expert-answers/vitamin-c/faq-20058030


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. A light breeze with white/grey cloud and patches of blue.
> 
> Should be a good ride today though one of the slower guys has said he's coming along. With this particular individual there is always grumpiness if he gets dropped. Yet he won't sit in the middle to benefit from the group. Sighs.
> 
> ...


You mean to say the two aren't under the same roof, where you are?


----------



## gavroche (10 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Presume it's this?
> https://www.denbighshire.gov.uk/en/resident/leisure/beaches-and-lakes/marine-lake.aspx


Yes, that is the one. The small railway goes all around it. For those who know Rhyl, it is on sea front where the blue bridge and the Bike Hut is. Nice little walk. Now , I will make the most of the sunny weather and go for a ride.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2020)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## rustybolts (10 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I must be guilty beyond belief as I seem to manage on 3 or 4 hours a night if I'm lucky!


 That's what happens to me , if I go out on the bike in the morning I feel like a zombie , usually fall asleep in an old armchair in evening and hell or high water won't wake me


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2020)

Eek! I accidentally had 4 pints of Proper Job.
That's me fecked 'til this evening.
Night all.......


----------



## Paulus (10 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Eek! I accidentally had 4 pints of Proper Job.
> That's me fecked 'til this evening.
> Night all.......


Good stuff that Proper Job


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good stuff that Proper Job


Now if they could only stop leaving so much water in it.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2020)

Just enjoyed a lovely chicken tikka masala with added mushrooms and onion. It was one of those packs were you fry the spices then add the chicken etc and then the paste. I did rice with lime plus nan bread to go with it.
I award it a double yummy


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just enjoyed a lovely chicken tikka masala with *added mushrooms* and onion. It was one of those packs were you fry the spices then add the chicken etc and then the paste. I did rice with lime plus nan bread to go with it.
> I award it a double yummy


Ohh, those sort of mushrooms?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Ohh, those sort of mushrooms?


I think you can tell from my previous posts, I am quite posh.... not yer average geezer. So yes, I would add no other sort of mushrooms


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2020)

A deep and meaningful question.
How do you doze in the afternoon/evening??
Right now I feel knackered. I have tried to doze in the chair but its not happening.
I could go to bed but fear I would go into a deep sleep.... .which I dont want.
What is the secret??


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A deep and meaningful question.
> How do you doze in the afternoon/evening??
> Right now I feel knackered. I have tried to doze in the chair but its not happening.
> I could go to bed but fear I would go into a deep sleep.... .which I dont want.
> What is the secret??




I fall asleep in the evening. Just put some drivel on. Someone talking in a monotone voice and that's it. I snooze for half an hour or so.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I fall asleep in the evening. Just put some drivel on. Someone talking in a monotone voice and that's it. I snooze for half an hour or so.


Bloody hell... is Mr WD that boring?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bloody hell...n is Mr WD that boring?




 def no comment.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2020)

It's  here


----------



## screenman (10 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A deep and meaningful question.
> How do you doze in the afternoon/evening??
> Right now I feel knackered. I have tried to doze in the chair but its not happening.
> I could go to bed but fear I would go into a deep sleep.... .which I dont want.
> What is the secret??



Meditation, that is meditation not, well you know, chills me right down even if I do not know what I am doing.


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A deep and meaningful question.
> How do you doze in the afternoon/evening??
> Right now I feel knackered. I have tried to doze in the chair but its not happening.
> I could go to bed but fear I would go into a deep sleep.... .which I dont want.
> What is the secret??



After tea is the danger time for me usually, sit down with paper, tablet, or something on the telly and suddenly the eyelids have got heavy and I've lost half an hour.


----------



## Mike Ayling (10 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Eek! I accidentally had 4 pints of Proper Job.
> That's me fecked 'til this evening.
> Night all.......



"Accidentally"?

Mike


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2020)

Mike Ayling said:


> "Accidentally"?
> 
> Mike


He thinks he is fooling people. Bless him.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2020)

I meant to have five, but forgot to get my missus to buy the last round.
Poor planning on my behalf, I'll admit.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I meant to have five, *but forgot to get my missus to buy the last round.*
> Poor planning on my behalf, I'll admit.


Was that accidentally as well?


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
Sounds horribly blowy out there, which bodes ill for today's parkrun. No PBs on this one, i.e. business as usual.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks. I have been awake for hours. A bit windy here but no rain.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2020)

Morning all. 
Bit of shopping this morning in Ilfracombe, then back to decorating the back room.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2020)

Morning all. I am sure the mornings are darker than they were last month. I was up at 0730 and it was pitch black. Is it my imagination?
Mrs D has decided......if not better by Monday she will go to the doctors. She was in bed by 2000, coughed her way through the night and is still in bed.
No real plans for today......we will play it by ear.
Ohh..... that curry I did yesterday was scrummy yummy.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I meant to have five, but forgot to get my missus to buy the last round.
> Poor planning on my behalf, I'll admit.


Missus? Buy a round? Not words or phrases I expect to see in the same sentence, in my experience


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Sounds horribly blowy out there, which bodes ill for today's parkrun. No PBs on this one, i.e. business as usual.


One of my ex work colleagues is doing the Great Stirling Run today. Half marathon I think. We have yellow warning for heavy rain and wind but it seems to be going ahead. Good luck to her.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> One of my ex work colleagues is doing the Great Stirling Run today. Half marathon I think. We have yellow warning for heavy rain and wind but it seems to be going ahead. Good luck to her.


You'll not be in the crowd cheering her on then?


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Missus? Buy a round? Not words or phrases I expect to see in the same sentence, in my experience


That's one of the reasons I married her.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jan 2020)

Morning all, it's grey and windy outside at the moment. We have a few domestics and a bit of food shopping to do, but as we both still have the lurgy, today will mainly be a slobbing about day, with a takeaway curry delivered for tonight's dinner. Even the dog seems not to bothered about going out.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2020)




----------



## Mart44 (11 Jan 2020)

Good morning - It's dull and drizzly here with a temperature of 8°C at 10 a.m. Not much is happening today but I expect family will be here at some time or another.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2020)

We now have very fine rain. Still it's quite warm here.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2020)

I’ve raked the Kindle out and stuck it on charge. We seem to have a few wet/windy days ahead so will try and get back into the reading. I still have several books on it that I’ve not read.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2020)

Screen eyes. Read half a book. I knew once I got back into reading I would enjoy it. Probably finish it after tea.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2020)

With the sad passing of Neil Peart I shall be getting another rock tattoo...


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> One of my ex work colleagues is doing the Great Stirling Run today. Half marathon I think. We have yellow warning for heavy rain and wind but it seems to be going ahead. Good luck to her.


Eek! 3m parkrun in a stiff breeze was plenty for me; needless to say at a pedestrian leisurely pace. Getting back up to a half marathon will be a long battle I fear.
I hope things weren't too fearsome in Stirling.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy. I'm pooped, so probably won't awaken until the hedgehogs stop hibernating.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy. I'm pooped, so probably won't awaken until the hedgehogs stop hibernating.


Night GranMa

Posting toilet habits!!


----------



## Sillyoldman (12 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> With the sad passing of Neil Peart I shall be getting another rock tattoo...
> View attachment 500162


One of my hero’s. 
A sad day.


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
Not raining atm, so do I sneak out for a ride under the cover of darkness, or wait until it gets light, by which time the next wave of rain-bearing clouds will have rolled in? The British cyclist's eternal dilemma.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Not raining atm, so do I sneak out for a ride under the cover of darkness, or wait until it gets light, by which time the next wave of rain-bearing clouds will have rolled in? The British cyclist's eternal dilemma.


I'm not risking it. Last night's rain has frozen in places. Some local reports on Faceache coming in of icy stretches. We also have a few showers to come later. Another lazy day by the looks of it.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
Doggie walk and Sunday lunch is all I have planned today.


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not risking it. Last night's rain has frozen in places. Some local reports on Faceache coming in of icy stretches. We also have a few showers to come later. Another lazy day by the looks of it.


Smart move.
Not quite so cold here, but have decided to wait for the deluge to pass. Should be clearing up this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2020)

good morning, family will be here shortly, down the pub this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2020)

Good morning. It's been raining all night here and it looks like it is going to raon all day as well.

Lots of mist about as well, bit it's warm. . Not the mist, the weather


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2020)

Morning all, nursing duties yesterday as Pam has a nasty cold, see what today brings but a ride would be nice if even a wet one. Watched some good Youtube last night done by a long distance cyclist from around these parts, amazing the things you see on a video that you just drive past without noticing.

https://longdistancecyclist.co.uk/


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, nursing duties yesterday as Pam has a nasty cold, see what today brings but a ride would be nice if even a wet one. Watched some good Youtube last night done by a long distance cyclist from around these parts, amazing the things you see on a video that you just drive past without noticing.
> 
> https://longdistancecyclist.co.uk/


I'm inclined to forget about YouTube as a source of interesting stuff. Must have a look when I'm bored.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2020)

...........and the rain has arrived. If there's ice underneath I can imagine the chaos on the roads!


----------



## robgul (12 Jan 2020)

Another day of de-cluttering in prospect - we're moving house and 20 years here has amassed a LOT of stuff .... not just bike related (4 machines here, 3 at the self-store unit . . . . but was 16 machines at one time  )

Rob


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2020)

Morning. I can see clear sky at the moment.

I think I will go and make another


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2020)

Despite promising myself a lay in I was up early. Muttley walked, house tidied, going to have a cup of Clooneys then a bit of bass practice.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jan 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm inclined to forget about YouTube as a source of interesting stuff. Must have a look when I'm bored.


I rarely look although MrsD does some research on it (fortunately with headphones in).
Last week a fellow LFC fan gave me some links which I checked. Amazing the stuff you can get on there.....it was excellent.


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2020)

All togged up and I am off out for an hour, it has just started chucking it down with rain, but hey ho, we get what we are given.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2020)

What a filthy morning. Rain was (I am told) constant through the night.......once my head hits the pillow thats it, I am out like a light.
I think it has actually stopped raining now but it is officially 'orrible out there. One of those days when I am glad I don't have a dog that needs walking


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2020)

Good morning all. It's been raining since 5.00pm yesterday. I know this because we were completely soaked walking from Ewood to the car park following one of the worst games of football I have seen in years.

I had no inclination to go online yesterday, so I didn't! Also decided yesterday I wouldn't ride today. A wise choice. I was simply nackered for some unknown reason. Anyway back now and raring to go.

The only thing I have on is to meet up with my best friend and give her her birthday present. This I am very much looking forward to. Oh yes I also have to visit Argos - a long story I may regale you all with later!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jan 2020)

We in the sunny south have  with12c


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2020)

Still raining off and on here and the temp has dropped as well.


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2020)

I have a very dirty bike, along with some rather filthy wet cycle clothing, I also have a huge smile on my face, I enjoyed that ride. Only 18 miles but it will do for today, back to nursing duties for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> We in the sunny south have  with12c


Well well. No idea why but I always had you down as another Yorkshire lad. North Baddesly!! Sounds nice and quite close to some lovely countryside & coastal areas.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> I have a very dirty bike, along with some rather filthy wet cycle clothing, I also have a huge smile on my face, I enjoyed that ride. Only 18 miles but it will do for today, back to nursing duties for the rest of the day.


What** (approx) did you wear for your ride?
Must confess I have little in the way of wet weather gear as I try not to ride in poor weather.
** not interested in the underwear.....just the outer stuff


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2020)

Quite pleasant on the beach this morning. 






Off for a stroll down to my local now.


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2020)

Long bibbed bottoms, waterproof overshoes and a waterproof top couple of thin layers underneath, all cycle clothing, not really into wet ridng since I stopped racing 20 years back, but sometimes it needs doing.


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2020)

Phew! that was lucky, I offered the patient all sort of delightful delicacies for Lunch and all they fancy is a beef burgher in a bun, now just got to drag the BBQ into the kitchen and get it fired up.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jan 2020)

Good afternoon all, the first ride of more than ten miles done today. Not the speediest of all time but a nice ride all the same. Plenty of standing water about so spent much of the ride dodging big puddles.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2020)

Very nice!
I could stay here all day.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good afternoon all, the first ride of more than ten miles done today. Not the speediest of all time but a nice ride all the same. Plenty of standing water about so spent much of the ride dodging big puddles.
> View attachment 500225


Looks like you're using the "single finger salute".


----------



## Paulus (12 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Looks like you're using the "single finger salute".


To the puddles


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Phew! that was lucky, I offered the patient all sort of delightful delicacies for Lunch and all they fancy is a beef burgher in a bun, now just got to drag the BBQ into the kitchen and get it fired up.


Can you not just grill them or even fry them??


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can you not just grill them or even fry them??



How do you do that? No need to worry now as I have found the charcoal.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> How do you do that? No need to worry now as I have found the charcoal.


You'll find out if the batteries in your smoke detectors are any good shortly


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> How do you do that?


Has gas or electric not got to Lincoln yet?
We have an electric grill so I turn it on, bung em in and wait till a) they turn black or b) the smoke alarm goes off.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can you not just grill them or even fry them??


The patient!!


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2020)

Right, the bbq is glowing nicely.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Right, the bbq is glowing nicely.


41/2 hours later, the patient will be starved.


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> 41/2 hours later, the patient will be starved.



Do you think so? I thought it was starve a cold.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Do you think so? I thought it was starve a cold.


_*"Feed a cold, starve a fever.” *The classic saying suggests that a cold can be squashed with adequate food intake, while a fever will burn off faster if you, well, fast."_


----------



## rustybolts (12 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I rarely look although MrsD does some research on it (fortunately with headphones in).
> Last week a fellow LFC fan gave me some links which I checked. Amazing the stuff you can get on there.....it was excellent.


There are some very good technical videos if you want to work on your own bike , particularly on the newer technology stuff. Its so easy to destroy a frame removing a bottom bracket from a carbon frame and doing homework saves stress and money, but of course there is a lot of dross and rubbish to be sifted through sometimes to get to the gems


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> _*"Feed a cold, starve a fever.” *The classic saying suggests that a cold can be squashed with adequate food intake, while a fever will burn off faster if you, well, fast."_



Right, a big ping curry it is then


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2020)

All that cooking and all Pam wants us a slice of toast, microwave or oven?


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 500226
> 
> Very nice!
> I could stay here all day.


Hmm, wondering whether @Drago or @classic33 will be first to conscript that as their profile pic.


----------



## roadrash (12 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> All that cooking and all Pam wants us a slice of toast, microwave or oven?



I would use the bbq seeing as you already have it going


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2020)

roadrash said:


> I would use the bbq seeing as you already have it going



It went out, the charcoal was too damp. Large glass of Pinot seems to have fixed it, not for I should add


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Hmm, wondering whether@Drago or @classic33 will be first to conscript that as their profile pic.


T'won't be me!


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> It went out, the charcoal was too damp. Large glass of Pinot seems to have fixed it, not for I should add


Meths would have been cheaper.


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Meths would have been cheaper.



Nah! It was for drinking not lighting the bbq.


----------



## gavroche (12 Jan 2020)

Back from Kendal where we had a lovely weekend. We had a very good carvery at a place called Cafe Ambio near a lake. The downside of the trip is that I have lost my driving licence and bus pass somewhere. I will wait a few days to see if someone finds it and sends it back to me otherwise it is £20 to replace the licence but no charge for the bus pass.


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa

And batten down the hatches!


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Night GranMa
> 
> And batten down the hatches!


Been on the beans again?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Been on the beans again?


He'd do better leaving them open in that case.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2020)

Good morning. It's very dark so can't really see what the weather is offering but it's dry and no frost - a surprise as gritters everywhere last night.

Went to see the Ken Loach film "Sorry We Missed You" last night at Chorley Little Theatre. Loach never pulls punches and rarely exaggerates. I do worry about what we have built in this country and what the future holds. Friends found it harder to watch than I, Daniel - I found it less emotional.

Cycling this morning before Brendan arrives tomorrow. My good friend, who was coming down from Oban, has postponed till Friday to avoid the weather.

I'm going to reset my phone later. Seems to benefit from this every 6-8 months.

My Wahoo is misbehaving. I emailed Wahoo asking for help. Eight hours later I received an email saying as soon as notification was sent I had shipped it back to them a new one would be shipped to me. You can't ask for better service it also makes for very cheap, very positive advertising. What better than a happy cyclist to sing your company's praises.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2020)

I have risen!

Not sure yet what I'll do today, but im sure I'll think of something.


----------



## Paulus (13 Jan 2020)

Morning all, dark and wet outside at the moment. 
A dental appointment later this morning and then meeting my son for lunch before he goes to work. He's late shift this week, I seem to remember doing something similar in a previous life.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
Looking at the forecast, will need to out early for today's ride if I'm going to dodge the storm which seems to be barreling in from the Atlantic.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2020)

Morning all. Not tooo cold today. Cloudy but the moon was giving a good show a while ago...... just checked, no cloud and the moon is very bright.
I have Mr Fixit coming to do some work this morning so I wont be going out though I do feel much better today.
That storm is supposed to be heading this way so that should be interesting.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2020)




----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2020)

Wotcha!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2020)

Morning folks. Seems to be calm at the moment but the weather is supposed to be getting bad later on. We shall see.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jan 2020)

Morning has broken like the.......


----------



## Mart44 (13 Jan 2020)

Good morning - The skies are clearing and it's 8°C, so not too cold. I'm debating whether to go to the allotment for an hour or two.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2020)

Right.....off for a stroll down to civilisation to pick up a newspaper.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2020)

Todays ride has been cancelled, tummies a little rumbly this morning, I went back upstairs an hour after I'd been up before and needed the fresh air spray.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2020)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - The skies are clearing and it's 8°C, so not too cold. *I'm debating whether to go to the allotment for an hour or two.*


Compromise, add them together and do three.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Todays ride has been cancelled, tummies a little rumbly this morning, I went back upstairs an hour after I'd been up before and needed the fresh air spray.


Waaayy to much information


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Waaayy to much information



Way way wayyyyyy too much.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2020)

Well my Mr Fixit has found the problem. We had a strange but intermitent smell which seemed to come from the downstairs WC.......not a @dave r type smell.
The toilet and sink etc are built in. So he explored and found the installer had used a non-waterproof cement plus the wrong type of elbow. Water had stagnated and the smell was seeping through the cement collar.
So.......he has taken the bog out, broken the cement collar apart and is replacing them with correct items and cement with a waterproof agent. Hopefully that will do it.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jan 2020)

I've been chopping that was the high light of the day things can only get worse better......


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Jan 2020)

Brief, breezy ride this morning. Just whacked a butternut squash, onions and rosemary into the oven to roast ready for a pasta meal later. Unfortunately this means I daren't drop off for a nap until roasting is complete. If anyone smells burning, can they give me a nudge?


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2020)

Jeez! What the hell is all this crap about Harry and Meghan in the media?
Who gives a toss?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Jeez! What the hell is all this crap about Harry and Meghan in the media?
> Who gives a toss?


----------



## Paulus (13 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Jeez! What the hell is all this crap about Harry and Meghan in the media?
> Who gives a toss?


The various news agencies seem to think we do. Best not to watch or listen to the news for a day or two.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> The various news agencies seem to think we do. Best not to watch or listen to the news for a day or two.


I'm wondering what other news they are trying to bury.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm wondering what other news they are trying to bury.


Oh you cynic! ......but probably true. Lol

Suppose it’s unnecessary, but I decided to treat myself to an updated Kindle. New Oasis coming this afternoon. My eyesight is getting a bit poor these days so it’s an inch bigger but also has the ability to make the lighting more warm to ease the eyestrain a bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh you cynic! ......but probably true. Lol
> 
> Suppose it’s unnecessary, but I decided to treat myself to an updated Kindle. New Oasis coming this afternoon. My eyesight is getting a bit poor these days so it’s an inch bigger but also has the ability to make the lighting more warm to ease the eyestrain a bit.




Lucky thing you.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2020)

53 miles, 2800 feet, average dropped to 13.9. Thanks Brendan, blew us all over the place.

One came on his ebike. First time I've seen him use it in to strong headwinds. WOW! His acceleration up to 15 as we left junctions left us all trailing and working very hard to catch up.


----------



## rustybolts (13 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 53 miles, 2800 feet, average dropped to 13.9. Thanks Brendan, blew us all over the place.
> 
> One came on his ebike. First time I've seen him use it in to strong headwinds. WOW! His acceleration up to 15 as we left junctions left us all trailing and working very hard to catch up.


 eBike is kinda like going for a bike ride and kinda like using your bus pass . I will hold off till the old pins can't push up a hill but you can't help feeling a little envious of them . Very big money for a good roadbike version


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2020)

Weather is getting worse here now. Very windy and lots of rain


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Weather is getting worse here now. Very windy and lots of rain


Yep....we have rain. It was forecast for 1300 and started at 1315 so not bad.
Very little wind yet though.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2020)

rustybolts said:


> eBike is kinda like going for a bike ride and kinda like using your bus pass . I will hold off till the old pins can't push up a hill but you can't help feeling a little envious of them . Very big money for a good roadbike version



I'm not sure about the analogy. The guy who has this got it two years ago when returning to cycling after 18 months of heart issues. It certainly worked to get him back to the position he was in before the heart problems. Rarely brings it out these days but knowing the hills and the headwinds we'd be facing did so. No one cares and he waits at the top of the climbs instead of vice versa. 

I'll get one when the need arises.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Weather is getting worse here now. Very windy and lots of rain


Yeah. The rain and, much stronger, wind was forecast for 3.00 and arrived on the dot. 

I have tea, a crumpet and a scone. Next task is to find the travel stuff Mrs P says I've lost!


----------



## rustybolts (13 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not sure about the analogy. The guy who has this got it two years ago when returning to cycling after 18 months of heart issues. It certainly worked to get him back to the position he was in before the heart problems. Rarely brings it out these days but knowing the hills and the headwinds we'd be facing did so. No one cares and he waits at the top of the climbs instead of vice versa.
> 
> I'll get one when the need arises.


After heart trouble its brilliant , will keep many folks in the saddle who otherwise would have to call a permanent halt


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Jeez! What the hell is all this crap about Harry and Meghan in the media?
> Who gives a toss?



My sentiments exactly


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2020)

Just glanced out the window and remembered I've left my bike in the yard. I was going to wash it. ,🌧️🌧️🌧️


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2020)

In some ways I'm glad I didn't ride, the rain arrived quite early, about elevenish, it would have been a very wet ride home, we've been in a local church hall at a pensioner's club, it was seriously unpleasant about twoish when we came out.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2020)

rustybolts said:


> After heart trouble its brilliant , will keep many folks in the saddle who otherwise would have to call a permanent halt



My heart problems slowed me down, but I've kept pedalling, when I get to the stage where I can't any more an e bike will be one of the options, though if my Good Ladies health gets worse I may have to stop to concentrate on looking after her.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2020)

Right I'm off to find travel stuff and will leave my phone doing a factory reset. 🤞


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yeah. The rain and, much stronger, wind was forecast for 3.00 and arrived on the dot.
> 
> I have tea, a crumpet and a scone. *Next task is to find the travel stuff Mrs P says I've lost! *


And you say you didn't?

Passports, suitcases, those sort of things?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yeah. The rain and, much stronger, wind was forecast for 3.00 and arrived on the dot.
> 
> I have tea, a crumpet and a scone. Next task is to find the travel stuff Mrs P says I've lost!


Dont tell me you have lost your passport!!! Surely nobody could be daft enough to lose a passport


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> in a local church hall at a pensioner's club, it was seriously unpleasant about twoish when we came out.


Yes, some of those church type pensioners can be quite nasty cant they.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont tell me you have lost your passport!!! Surely nobody could be daft enough to lose a passport




Perish the thought.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jan 2020)

It's  looks like it's in for the night, I will be too


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2020)

By 'eck that was windy hard work riding out there. Good for developing fitness and control skills.

Booked for a days MIAS refresher and update training in May, keep my qualification current.


----------



## gavroche (13 Jan 2020)

rustybolts said:


> eBike is kinda like going for a bike ride and kinda like using your bus pass . I will hold off till the old pins can't push up a hill but you can't help feeling a little envious of them . Very big money for a good roadbike version


My stepson who is 49 and rides with me sometimes , says that he won't go with me anymore if I get an ebike! To be fair, I am not planning on getting one soon but, given my age, one never knows.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2020)

I miss having a boat as I stupidly gave up my mooring when I sold my last boat. As a full time carer I could neither use it nor care for it. New moorings here are like gold dust since Crown Estate started to charge tho’ they have now farmed charging out to a local group who have at least got local input and some social conscience . However looking out at the weather today and forecast for more of the same not having a boat is at least one thing less to worry about. The general trend these last few winters is for more strong winds every winter. Even boats ashore can get damaged by getting blown over.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> And you say you didn't?
> 
> Passports, suitcases, those sort of things?


No we are talking Mrs P's onboard rucksack - FOUND
Travel iron - why? - FOUND



Dave7 said:


> Dont tell me you have lost your passport!!! Surely nobody could be daft enough to lose a passport



No!!! but I don't know where Mrs P has put hers. That is NOT my problem



welsh dragon said:


> Perish the thought.



Exactly! 

My suitcase is packed and I have a comprehensive list of stuff to put in the night before. Charging cables etc.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No!!! but I don't know where Mrs P has put hers. That is NOT my problem
> .


How long have you been married.....and you still think that!!!!
You are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No we are talking Mrs P's onboard rucksack - FOUND
> *Travel iron - why?* - FOUND
> 
> No!!! but I don't know where Mrs P has put hers. That is NOT my problem
> ...


It's so she can get the creases out of the clothes. Show her a rechargeable vertical steamer. You can literally iron whilst wearing using one of those.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's so she can get the creases out of the clothes. Show her a rechargeable vertical steamer. You can literally iron whilst wearing using one of those.


Errrrrr..........No. That involves spending money!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How long have you been married.....and you still think that!!!!
> You are in for a rude awakening.


Unusually Mrs P's passport is the one important document she won't let me look after. I have a file for everything else but that.......

Odd in my view.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Errrrrr..........No. That involves spending money!


She might leave the travel iron behind though. And the travel version takes up less space than a travel iron.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Errrrrr..........No. That involves spending money!


She might leave the travel iron behind though. And the travel version takes up less space than a travel iron.


----------



## gavroche (13 Jan 2020)

New replacement driving licence ordered and coming in next 5 days. I will have to renew it again in October when I am 70. Next now is to re-order my bus pass.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2020)

Simple solution to your problems gentlemen would be if you had 2 passports. Then if you lose one you always have another one .


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> New replacement driving licence ordered and coming in next 5 days. I will have to renew it again in October when I am 70. Next now is to re-order my bus pass.


And then every 3 years after that. A pain in the aris.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Simple solution to your problems gentlemen would be if you had 2 passports. Then if you lose one you always have another one .


Trust a woman to come up with an idea like that We are not Landan gangstas, we are just old gits that lose things


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And then every 3 years after that. A pain in the aris.




I didn't know you had to have it done every 3 years after that.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Simple solution to your problems gentlemen would be if you had 2 passports. Then if you lose one you always have another one .


Indigantly states he has not lost anything ...........well not recently!!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Simple solution to your problems gentlemen would be if you had 2 passports. Then if you lose one you always have another one .


They're ahead of you on that bit, they only allow you one.

With two, you can't travel out on one and back on the other, should you lose one on holiday. Although a passport is legally required to re-enter the UK.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't know you had to have it done every 3 years after that.


Yep definitely. Cant see the logic as you dont have to fill any medical forms and they just get your photo from the passport office.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't know you had to have it done every 3 years after that.



Yes, that is correct. Also, if you have (and wish to retain) right to drive vehicles over 3.5Tonne you need to have a medical form completed by a Doctor (not necessarilly your GP). Also, as far as I know, you cannot renew on-line in this instance.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yep definitely. Cant see the logic as you dont have to fill any medical forms and they just get your photo from the passport office.


Two separate private companies. Not certain I'd be happy with my information being passed around like that.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And then every 3 years after that. A pain in the aris.




Do you get the form from the post office?


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you get the form from the post office?



They send the form out, I saw one when my Sister In Law's came up for renewal. . You self certify that you are fit to drive and can see where you're going, which makes it a bit of a pointless excercise.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa

May your wind problems be minor


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2020)

Good morning. It's so quiet out. I thought I'd wake up to a major storm! Next one is now due at 1.00pm. We shall see!

Today I have housework to do and a visit to our financial advisor. This will interrupt the housework. I ought to get up and make an early start but not sure I can be arsed. I may try to go back to sleep. Thinking about going to watch 1917 at the new cinema in Chorley tonight.

Reset my phone last night and all is good EXCEPT for some reason I cannot add one of my calendars. This is an issue and may result in a help thread on here later!!!!!😢😢 I know, I know, I KNOW.........first world problem!!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2020)

Morning. Still a tad gusty up here! I will venture out for a walk soon though.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2020)

Morning all, after a wild night weather wise, awake at 5.15. .


----------



## screenman (14 Jan 2020)

Morning all been awake since 3am, not sure why just one of those night where I was worrying about way to many things. Seems odd that often I worry more about others than I do about myself, as you might know I have been in the motor trade for many years and quite a few of my pals in that trade are losing jobs and businesses during the slump they are going through, so sad. Seems everyday on the news there are more layoff's and businesses closing, we are in for a bumpy ride in the future I fear.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2020)

Like a high rise in a slum, I have risen!

Muttley already walked, I'm primed to walk Mini D to school in a bit.


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all. Another blustery one.
Although it's getting rather wearing, on the whole, I think I prefer wind plus (relative) warmth over frost and ice.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2020)

I'm off out in it again today. Going into town to collect Mrs Ds prescriptions, and the forecast is 50mph gusts. I'm used to 50mph gusts with my Y fronts, so bring it on.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jan 2020)




----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all. Another blustery one.
> Although it's getting rather wearing, on the whole, I think I prefer wind plus (relative) warmth over frost and ice.



I'd rather have the ice and frost, the rain and wind is keeping me of my bike at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2020)

I've decided to get up. Housework will commence in ten minutes. I'll attempt to blitz everything before I need to go out at 11.00. 

Another chore for today. Mrs P has noticed her new prescription for blood pressure tablets is wrong. The enclosed copy of the prescription shows the dosage as 50mg but she has been given 100mg tablets. This is pretty major stuff for the pharmacy! Mrs P would always check such things as it's her background, others might not. I guess it's not too serious with BP tablets but to provide a tablet of twice the strength is a very serious error. Always worth checking these things folks.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2020)

good morning, another dark wet morning, no peddling for me today.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you get the form from the post office?


You can do it on line and its very simple. Believe me, if I found it simple then it must be.
There are some confusing parts where it asks various questions but when you read the whole form you realise you just ignore them UNLESS there have been real changes.
As I said you dont even have to provide a photograph if you have a passport as they get it off that.


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> I'd rather have the ice and frost, the rain and wind is keeping me of my bike at the moment.


Must confess it's the rain that would definitely keep me indoors too. Doesn't matter what gear I put on, I just find it miserable. Folks round these parts'd call me 'nesh' ... or worse


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've decided to get up. Housework will commence in ten minutes. I'll attempt to blitz everything before I need to go out at 11.00.
> 
> Another chore for today. Mrs P has noticed her new prescription for blood pressure tablets is wrong. The enclosed copy of the prescription shows the dosage as 50mg but she has been given 100mg tablets. This is pretty major stuff for the pharmacy! Mrs P would always check such things as it's her background, others might not. I guess it's not too serious with BP tablets but to provide a tablet of twice the strength is a very serious error. Always worth checking these things folks.


The chemist did that with my acid reflux tablets.....double strength. I noticed before I took any. It wouldn't have done any harm but it does raise the 'what if' questions.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2020)

I'm having a @numbnuts sort of day today...............not much on.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

When I went to bed the bbc forcast was for heavy rain and strong wind. Now it tells me light showers and light wind
Off to the hairdresser shortly. Those robbers charge me £5.00.
If MrsD can face a meal we will go to the local pub for lunch.....we keep saying it then each day she only fancies something light. We shall see.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Must confess it's the rain that would definitely keep me indoors too. Doesn't matter what gear I put on, I just find it miserable. Folks round these parts'd call me 'nesh' ... or worse



Yes, I'm not too bothered about the wind, unless it gets to the point I can't keep it on the road, but I'm a leisure rider now, its all about the enjoyment, and theres no enjoyment in getting cold and wet.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks. Rain has stopped and the wind has died down


----------



## Mart44 (14 Jan 2020)

Good morning




- I'm up ..and that's the story so far. It's stopped raining and blowing a gale. The temperature is 9°C. A trip to the supermarket is planned for later.

A new mini-PC is arriving today. That will give me something to play with in the days to come.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Off to the hairdresser shortly. Those robbers charge me £5.00.


That's cheap, my barbers charge £12.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> That's cheap, my barbers charge £12.


Anyone do better than that?
Its the standard oap price. I have a full head of hair and they use the zapper to give me a 2&4 which only takes 10 minutes.


----------



## CharlesF (14 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all been awake since 3am, not sure why just one of those night where I was worrying about way to many things. Seems odd that often I worry more about others than I do about myself, as you might know I have been in the motor trade for many years and quite a few of my pals in that trade are losing jobs and businesses during the slump they are going through, so sad. Seems everyday on the news there are more layoff's and businesses closing, we are in for a bumpy ride in the future I fear.


The world needs more people like you- caring and compassionate.


----------



## Mart44 (14 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyone do better than that?
> Its the standard oap price. I have a full head of hair and they use the zapper to give me a 2&4 which only takes 10 minutes.



Mrs mart was/is a hairdresser. This must have saved us quite a bit of money over the 43 years we've been together.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2020)

I cut Mr WD's hair for about 40 years. Then most of it fell out, so now I am obsolete where that is concerned.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyone do better than that?
> Its the standard oap price. I have a full head of hair and they use the zapper to give me a 2&4 which only takes 10 minutes.


Mrs Boldonlad does the job for me, the only costs being:
1. Purchase of a set of hair clippers (Boots, approx £10).
2. The unquantifiable stress cost, as she makes a mistake, and mutters “oh sh?t” during the hair cutting session. This happens more frequently if I forget to remind her to put her glasses on.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyone do better than that?
> Its the standard oap price. I have a full head of hair and they use the zapper to give me a 2&4 which only takes 10 minutes.


I've been doing my own haircuts for about 20 years.
No.3 all over and No.2 blending in on sides.
Takes about 20 minutes to do and I do it every 4 - 5 weeks.
Must have saved me a fortune over the years.


----------



## screenman (14 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyone do better than that?
> Its the standard oap price. I have a full head of hair and they use the zapper to give me a 2&4 which only takes 10 minutes.



Rub over with an electric razor, bit of pledge and I am good to go.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Mrs Boldonlad does the job for me, the only costs being:
> 1. Purchase of a set of hair clippers (Boots, approx £10).
> 2. The unquantifiable stress cost, as she makes a mistake, and mutters “oh sh?t” during the hair cutting session. This happens more frequently if I forget to remind her to put her glasses on.



This reminds me:

Many moons back in a different life I had an important presentation to give to around 300 people the next day..

So, the night before, Lovely Wife was cutting my hair with my Wahl clippers and was suffering from PMT at the time. I said something 'bad' inadvertently and a row kicked off and she refused to finish my half-finished haircut. 

Significant apologising, begging, grovelling etc eventually got the job completed.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've been doing my own haircuts for about 20 years.
> No.3 all over and No.2 blending in on sides.
> Takes about 20 minutes to do and I do it every 4 - 5 weeks.
> Must have saved me a fortune over the years.



Similar except I am No 2 all over and Lovely Wife is the 'cutter'. Tried the occasional No 1 but I look like a thug but I think that's eventually where I'll end up one day.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This reminds me:
> 
> Many moons back in a different life I had an important presentation to give to around 300 people the next day..
> 
> ...




. That'll learn ya.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've been doing my own haircuts for about 20 years.
> No.3 all over and No.2 blending in on sides.
> Takes about 20 minutes to do and I do it every 4 - 5 weeks.
> Must have saved me a fortune over the years.


I normally go for a No.3 on the back and sides, and a general tidy up on the top. I still have a reasonable amount of hair, so i'm not yet ready to go for the all over clipper look.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

Do


welsh dragon said:


> . That'll learn ya.


Dont you be getting ideas now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> I normally go for a No.3 on the back and sides, and a general tidy up on the top. I still have a reasonable amount of hair, so i'm not yet ready to go for the all over clipper look.



Let's not start a dog *issing contest regarding who has the most hair.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> I normally go for a No.3 on the back and sides, and a general tidy up on the top. I still have a reasonable amount of hair, so i'm not yet ready to go for the all over clipper look.


Luckily, I've still got a full head of thick dark hair. Takes after me grandfather dontchanow.....


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> I normally go for a No.3 on the back and sides, and a general tidy up on the top. I still have a reasonable amount of hair, so i'm not yet ready to go for the all over clipper look.


I used to 'wear' my hair long until, in my mid 30s I took up scuba diving. I found it so much easier to have it short, got used to it and it stayed that way.
MrsD says I look younger when its longer but as I dont tend to 'go on the pull' so much its a mute point


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Let's not start a dog *issing contest regarding who has the most hair.


The joys of getting older. Your hair thins where you want it and thickens where you don’t!


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The joys of getting older. Your hair thins where you want it and thickens where you don’t!


It also grows in other places somehow.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The joys of getting older. Your hair thins where you want it and thickens where you don’t!



Yes, Lovely Wife, who is nearly 57, was mortified when a couple of black hairs appeared on her chest.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Let's not start a dog *issing contest regarding who has the most hair.




I assume only the men are allowed to take part .


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I used to 'wear' my hair long until, in my mid 30s I took up scuba diving. I found it so much easier to have it short, got used to it and it stayed that way.
> MrsD says I look younger when its longer but as I dont tend to 'go on the pull' so much its a mute point


I only have a beard to make me look old enough to buy a pint.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I only have a beard to make me look old enough to buy a pint.


When I read that I thought at first it was Welshie


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jan 2020)

I have hair lot's of it


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jan 2020)

Been for an eye test and needed new glasses now £129 getting old is expensive 
just ordered a new custom built computer £624 so it will be beans on toast if I'm lucky for a few weeks, still you can't take it with you.


----------



## gavroche (14 Jan 2020)

When I was 18, my hair was right down to my shoulders, Beatles style. Then I was called up in the army. What a shock to my head it was, No1 all over!! I could feel the cold after that.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When I read that I thought at first it was Welshie


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

We are now getting the bad weather we should have got this morning. Rain and strong wind.


----------



## rustybolts (14 Jan 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This reminds me:
> 
> Many moons back in a different life I had an important presentation to give to around 300 people the next day..
> 
> ...


When" her indoors" is in a panic and is going to a "do" in the evening I get dragged into applying a colour to her hair if the hairdresser can't take her. The cursing and swearing that usually ensue is like hell brimstone. I am accused of "pulling the head off her " being "as rough as a dog " etc so eventually after biting my tongue for a bit I retaliate and unleash a few verbals myself "I didn't ask for this ****ing job " etc . When finished she thanks me sweetly and disappears and I reach for a few beers to restore my shattered nerves


----------



## RMFrance (14 Jan 2020)

Retirement is for me the impossible dream - a pathetic state pension just doesn't cut it, my wife has another 8 years to go for hers to kick in, and as we're based in France the fall in Sterling against the Euro since 2016 has cost is a bundle. Blimey, this is sounding like a rant (but it is fact).
Bikes, though... ah, bikes! Getting back to the joy of finding, riding and restoring them is (along with music) what keeps me sane between workloads.
One really positive thing I can say about having been around for, er, 'quite awhile now' is that unattainable exotic creations I used to drool over as a kid are now within reach, as overlooked 'vintage racing bikes', and I'm powerless to resist.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We are now getting the bad weather we should have got this morning. Rain and strong wind.



We got the bad weather this morning, its been blowing a hoolie and raining like someones been building a boat since about eleven. I've had to go out and fix the bolt on the garden gate this afternoon, the strong wind had rattled the screws holding the bolt on loose.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> We got the bad weather this morning, its been blowing a hoolie and raining like someones been building a boat since about eleven. I've had to go out and fix the bolt on the garden gate this afternoon, the strong wind had rattled the screws holding the bolt on loose.


Yep, strong winds and heavy rain here since lunchtime. The wind is due to drop later this evening, but the rain is forecast to continue right through to tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyone do better than that?
> Its the standard oap price. I have a full head of hair and they use the zapper to give me a 2&4 which only takes 10 minutes.


Mine is between £7-15 depending on what I have done. Straight haircut is £7. I have No.2 back and sides, eyebrows and everything off the top. The guys do a really good job and take about 20 minutes over someone who is folically challenged.

If I have the "works" - haircut, beard, ear and nose wax,** it's £15. I go to a Turkish barber called Turkish Hairlines.

** you read it right!! Nose and ear hair waxed - lasts about 3 months.

Great barbers. Turkish men expect to be well treated in the barber shop. The bloke down the road is £5 and takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> We got the bad weather this morning, its been blowing a hoolie and raining like someones been building a boat since about eleven. I've had to go out and fix the bolt on the garden gate this afternoon, the strong wind had rattled the screws holding the bolt on loose.


I thought you were married!!!
Why are you out in the wind and rain doing jobs while you have a woman to do it.

I hope MrsD never reads that


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jan 2020)

It's very hard and blowing a gale here


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2020)

rustybolts said:


> When" her indoors" is in a panic and is going to a "do" in the evening I get dragged into applying a colour to her hair if the hairdresser can't take her. The cursing and swearing that usually ensue is like hell brimstone. I am accused of "pulling the head off her " being "as rough as a dog " etc so eventually after biting my tongue for a bit I retaliate and unleash a few verbals myself "I didn't ask for this ****ing job " etc . When finished she thanks me sweetly and disappears and I reach for a few beers to restore my shattered nerves



I used to do the colouring thing but I now sub' it to a hairdresser so cut/colour @ £120 every 8 weeks and job's a good one with no domestic stress.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jan 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This reminds me:
> 
> Many moons back in a different life I had an important presentation to give to around 300 people the next day..
> 
> ...



The moral of this story is, DO NOT SAY ANYTHING whilst your wife has the Wahl Clippers in her hand


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's very hard


Are you boasting again


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought you were married!!!
> Why are you out in the wind and rain doing jobs while you have a woman to do it.
> 
> I hope MrsD never reads that



With my Good Ladies poor health and mobility problems I do it all, cooking, cleaning, washing and ironing, act as her chauffeur, make sure she gets to the doctor, her hospital appointments and make sure she has her medication.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2020)

Pretty much the same for me Dave. I cheat though, and don't iron anything that's not essential, and even then I only iron the bits that show.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Are you boasting again


I missed the icon first time I read it!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Pretty much the same for me Dave. I cheat though, and don't iron anything that's not essential, and even then I only iron the bits that show.


I keep telling MrsD......you do not need to iron hankies and kecks etc. She is old school and insists they should be ironed.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> With my Good Ladies poor health and mobility problems I do it all, cooking, cleaning, washing and ironing, act as her chauffeur, make sure she gets to the doctor, her hospital appointments and make sure she has her medication.


Yes, essential to look after each other.
After my BCG cancer treatment I was helpless and MrsD did everything for me.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2020)

I don't think anything has been ironed in our house since I retired over 5 years ago.
All my work shirts, ties, jackets, trousers and suits went down the charity shop the week I left work. 
Been doing 'Devon Casual' ever since.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2020)

CC has just sent me a trophy. It's named................................................Addicted!!


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa

Batten down the hatches!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2020)

Cycling tomorrow.........


----------



## GM (15 Jan 2020)

. Loving the 28 degrees


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2020)

Morning. Another windy one up here but mostly dry. Be fine for walking.

Went to bed straight after Midsomer Murders last night as I seem to be plagued with headaches this week. Think it's maybe a combination of a creaky painful neck and too much screen time, but in this weather there's not an awful lot else to do.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2020)

Like Lance O'Classic after his bed time viagra, I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (15 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
Sounds like it's merely gusty out there, which should make today's ride somewhat more tolerable


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2020)

Painting skirting boards and window frames this morning whilst MrsD takes doggie for a walk, then we're dropping a load of stuff off at the local charity shops.
Lunch at The Crown looks a distinct possibility.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jan 2020)

Morning all from a rainy Barnet. The strong winds have died down now, but it is still breezy. The cats went out for about 15 minutes and returned looking suitably horrified at the soggy garden and surrounding places. 
I've got a few chores to do up the High Road, or what is left of it. There is now 30 empty shops in what was once a thriving market town, even the market is a pale shadow of its former self.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2020)

@Drago
Q?
Seriously?!
These people are sick.


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks. Today's going to be a little sad, the pensioner club we go to on a Wednesday is closing down and today is the last time they are open.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2020)

Good morning. Hard to tell the weather, looks OK but not as good a promised but still good for a ride.

We are organising a new official club ride which begins early February. Myself and another in my group are committee members and are charged with developing some routes to get it off the ground.

Members are asking for something pacy, short and, for some, to help them move up to Inters level - this is where I ride.

We have six flattish routes for them. Today we're riding one which is hills and so far is just a series of joined up dots on a map. Today should be interesting, "What do you mean left here? Its right!!"


The new ride is called Short Sharp Sunday!! 😂


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2020)

Good morning. Calm and norain here now but it is cold. 

Sad news Dave.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I don't think anything has been ironed in our house since I retired over 5 years ago.
> All my work shirts, ties, jackets, trousers and suits went down the charity shop the week I left work.
> Been doing 'Devon Casual' ever since.


I kept a suit, pair of trousets, shirts and shoes for when needed. Cant recall last time they were needed though.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I kept a suit, pair of trousets, shirts and shoes for when needed. Cant recall last time they were needed though.


I've got a suit, shirt, tie and shoes (not work ones) set aside fo social occasions that need them.
Only used for weddings and funerals.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks. Today's going to be a little sad, the pensioner club we go to on a Wednesday is closing down and today is the last time they are open.


Sad as some people need that as a lifeline.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks. Today's going to be a little sad, the pensioner club we go to on a Wednesday is closing down and today is the last time they are open.


That will be difficult. Hope it goes well and especially for those who rely on it. Is money the problem?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2020)

Still dark out there but it appears to be dry.
I will try the golf again and see if the back will last 12 holes. If it does lunch will be at the club.....whatever the homemade soup is** and a glass of red wine.
**sometimes they do a hotpot with red cabbage instead, now that is nice.
Breckie will be 2 crumpets. One with Marmite and one with cheese and a slice of bacon.....I know how to live.
BTW.....it appears we have got our appetites back. I did egg and chips yesterday. 2 hours later MrsD was scoffing cornflakes and I was scoffing crumpets.


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That will be difficult. Hope it goes well and especially for those who rely on it. Is money the problem?



Its not the cash its getting committee members, over the last couple of years a lot of the people who who were running it have left for various reasons and not enough people have stepped forward to take their place.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Its not the cash its getting committee members, over the last couple of years a lot of the people who who were running it have left for various reasons and not enough people have stepped forward to take their place.


Often seems to be the way sadly. Same ones get left with it for various reasons. Some don't feel they have enough time to devote and others maybe don't have the confidence to feel they are up to it.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jan 2020)

Hi


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I kept a suit, pair of trousets, shirts and shoes for when needed. Cant recall last time they were needed though.


You been behaving or can't they prove anything?


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2020)

Muttley walked, Mini D walked to school, house tidied, Pinnacle cleaned and lubed. What to do now?


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2020)

Right, 1st coat done!
I'll let it dry and do a final coat tonight.
Not happy with the papering - it's dry and has creased in a couple of places. 
Still, it's in the spare room/office so I can live with it. I ain't doing it again! 
Just about to listen to Popmaster, have a cuppa and then off to the charity shop.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Muttley walked, Mini D walked to school, house tidied, Pinnacle cleaned and lubed. What to do now?


Go for a walk.
Make a "withdrawal" at the local bank.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2020)

Thats an hours bass practice done. Just flicked the tv on and Spartacus is on, so I'll watch a few minutes while contemplating my lunch.


----------



## IaninSheffield (15 Jan 2020)

We now have beautiful, clear blue skies ... just after I got back from a dull, grey, overcast ride  Sheesh!


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2020)

Decamped to The Crown for lunch.
Homemade Venison faggots with mustard mash 'n peas on the way.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jan 2020)

Busy day so far. Up early to get bread started and soup on the stove as an appointment with a sharp needle just after 0900 for liver function check which is a hangover from the gallstone episode. Next week see a Locum to discuss the blood results. Unfortunately it is one I have met before and we seem to have communication difficulties to put it kindly. Discovered before going out that some fool had not shut the freezer door properly and it was full of soft ice. Fire up the spare which must be over 40 years old and has been immersed in salt water from a very high tide but still works. It is a hangover from the days when there were fish in the sea and used to be full of cod,haddock,whiting,mackerel,scallops and what we call prawns but most call langoustine. Back after getting needled and a call at the Coop where I only shop in emergency due the horrendous weather. Empty kitchen freezer and start defrost while attending to the bread. Get wood burner lit then with defrosted freezer get the contents transferred back once it has cooled enough. Transfer soup into freezer boxes. And so it goes on.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Decamped to The Crown for lunch.
> Homemade Venison faggots with mustard mash 'n peas on the way.


For some reason I always want to laugh at the word faggots. 
I just had an egg mayo sandwich and cuppa.

Not sure if I want to venture out for a walk or not as it is a bit wild out.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2020)

Not bad for £8.50.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> For some reason I always want to laugh at the word faggots.
> I just had an egg mayo sandwich and cuppa.
> 
> Not sure if I want to venture out for a walk or not as it is a bit wild out.




Weirdo.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Not bad for £8.50.
> 
> View attachment 500574


You paid someone £8.50 to take a dump on your lunch?


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> You paid someone £8.50 to take a dump on your lunch?


At least it was a homemade dump. 
Must admit it was very tasty and the price included the pint.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Not bad for £8.50.
> 
> View attachment 500574


I've never had a faggot eaten or other wise


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've never had a faggot eaten or other wise


You've never lived......


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've never had a faggot eaten or other wise


They are apparently the same as meatballs but with some unwanted additional bits. I will stick to meatballs.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2020)

WOOHOOO I got the full game of golf in. TBF it was only a 9 hole comp** but my back held up. Chest lurgy is so much better. A ride definitely beckons this week. Not been on the bike since October 18th so a 10 miler will be nice.
Onwards and upwards .
**and ask me who had the winning score, go on, ask me


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2020)

@Dave7 who had the winning score? Anyone we might know?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2020)

Well we did 50 miles and 3700 feet. Average of 12.3. Probably more miles but my Garmin watch died towards the end. This will be a testing route for the people it's aimed at.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> You've never lived......





Dave7 said:


> They are apparently the same as meatballs but with some unwanted additional bits. I will stick to meatballs.


Not lived or eaten meatballs either


----------



## The Rover (15 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well we did 50 miles and 3700 feet. Average of 12.3. Probably more miles but my Garmin watch died towards the end. This will be a testing route for the people it's aimed at.



Hi Paul, are you able to share the route? the distance and climbing sound appealing!
I’ll give it a go and provide some feedback if you’d like?

cheers Stuart.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2020)

The Rover said:


> Hi Paul, are you able to share the route? the distance and climbing sound appealing!
> I’ll give it a go and provide some feedback if you’d like?
> 
> cheers Stuart.



Yes, I will. I'll have to plot it first as we made it up as we went along. We had the bare bones of the route and everyone chipped in with suggestions while we cycled. Also the end is missing from my Strava so no point in linking to that.

As an aside I guess your local to me? Does your CC name relate to footballing loyalties or cycling adventures?? I think it may be the later.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 who had the winning score? Anyone we might know?


Well, far from it for me to boast and I really dont want to say this but......
No, I cant bring myself to say it.
Oh ok then.....it was MEEEEE


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Not lived or eaten meatballs either


WHAT!!!!! You have never eaten meatballs in sauce with spaghetti????


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well, far from it for me to boast and I really dont want to say this but......
> No, I cant bring myself to say it.
> Oh ok then.....it was MEEEEE


I have a weird brain and things just randomly pop in at times!  I just remembered a game my pal had when we were just young. It was a golfer on the end of what looked like a golf club and a little trigger at the top. You had little plastic balls (oooer) and I think if I remember correctly you could even change what club he was holding. Think the fairway and green was made out of green felt. Great fun. Lol.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2020)

Ooooo..........you can still get it. 

https://www.miniindoorgolf.com


----------



## The Rover (15 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I will. I'll have to plot it first as we made it up as we went along. We had the bare bones of the route and everyone chipped in with suggestions while we cycled. Also the end is missing from my Strava so no point in linking to that.
> 
> As an aside I guess your local to me? Does your CC name relate to footballing loyalties or cycling adventures?? I think it may be the later.



weve swapped the odd message on this thread, I’m the guy who’s wife bought the blue kinesis from Ian at Ewood Bikes? I’m a rovers supporter!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I don't think anything has been ironed in our house since I retired over 5 years ago.
> All my work shirts, ties, jackets, trousers and suits went down the charity shop the week I left work.
> Been doing 'Devon Casual' ever since.



Neither of us has ironed anything for years - we live in outdoor clobber most of the time and best stuff goes off to the dry cleaners.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2020)

The Rover said:


> weve swapped the odd message on this thread, I’m the guy who’s wife bought the blue kinesis from Ian at Ewood Bikes? I’m a rovers supporter!


Sorry Stuart, my memory isn't what it should be. That Kinesis is a beautiful bike. I think we might have met briefly at Ian's? Glad to see you're keeping the faith - even though it's tough in recent years!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2020)

@The Rover here you go. Some comments. Firstly this is not the exact route I rode this morning. I have to ride 6 miles from the Wheelton area to Euxton Mills, the meet point. Coming home I left the group after the cafe at Rivington and went over Anglezarke >White Coppice >Chapel Lane >A674 to Wheelton. Also my Garmin watch ran out of battery and plotted a straight line for the last few miles!!

The route is intended for riders who either want a short fast ride on a Sunday morning or, more importantly, to help those who want to move from our Club Ride to our Inters Ride. The Club Rides are flat while the Inters group ride a lot of hills - typically 70-75 and 5000 or more feet. This route has eight climbs, as opposed to hills, with the intention of building people's stamina and strength. The cafe is, unusually for us, towards the end of the ride. The idea being people who want to get home can skip the cafe, those who want a coffee and a natter can do so. Cafe is The Bowling Green at Rivington which I imagine you'll know.

Keep in mind the ride is intended for an 8.00 start on a Sunday. This means when the group hit the A58 around 09.45 the road should be quiet plus it has a good wide cycle lane at this point. It is busy during the week.

I PBd on Green Arms, Belmont climb and Anglezarke - all Cat 4 - so I'm feeling pretty pleased tonight.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31758445


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2020)

Well....it was only 9 holes of golf but my first exercise for 3 months. That, a couple drinks and some food........I am off to bed. G'night folks


----------



## The Rover (15 Jan 2020)

@PaulSB thanks for the route, I use Komoot and it’s easily moved onto that app ok. I know a lot of the route and travelling from my house ( about 10 min walk from Ewood park ) adds another 10 miles or so.
Ive got an important appointment next week so bear with me and I’ll have a go at it ASAP.

Great effort with the PBs!

Cheers.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well....it was only 9 holes of golf but my first exercise for 3 months. That, a couple drinks and some food........I am off to bed. G'night folks


Half a game, and it's tired you out!


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)




----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2020)

Morning. Not sure why I'm up as it's to be yet another dismal day of rain off and on. I'll need the waterproof gear and goretex boots if I want a walk.


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2020)

Down the hospital with my Good Lady later, no ride for me today.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Its not the cash its getting committee members, over the last couple of years a lot of the people who who were running it have left for various reasons and not enough people have stepped forward to take their place.


A very familiar problem in many different areas of life. Those who do, those who are lead and those who like a whinge - sounds like a cycling club!!


----------



## GM (16 Jan 2020)

Good morning all. Sadly the holiday is coming to an end, but we finished it on a high with the Sydney harbour bridge climb. Back to normal on Sunday, can recommend a Internet free break. Enjoy your day all


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)

Good morning. Grey and blustery. Managed to get back to sleep so good news there.

So today? Well a supermarket visit will be needed for basics, wash powder etc., and we have friends coming to stay Friday night so have to cook for them. Other than that we have lived out of the freezer and a couple of purchases of fresh veg since December 22nd. Needed a tight month for January. Good effort so far.

My wood shed. Well it has listed for years but is rock solid. Mrs P regularly comments "that shed is getting worse." Yesterday, after she had walked by from a different angle, "you'll have to prop that shed up before we go on holiday. Its at 45 degrees." Have I mentioned my wife is prone to exaggeration?

I've given in. Life is too short. I have three suitable props. Later I will spend some pointless time putting up some pointless props. Unless it rains. Please God!

EDIT. For some time I had a plumb line suspended to measure the angle. Why bother with science????


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks. Calm and dry here, but quite dull.


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2020)

I might snooze all day today. Got a very, very long day tomorrow cos I have to go to Brum on SAR business. Meetings and discussion, all doubtless meant well but in actual reality will serve to prevent anything getting done, so if I'm not here on Saturday Lance O'Classic can come and bail me out of the cells at Birmingham Central nick.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2020)

Sid's back!
My pet spider, Sid, who lives on a shelf a couple of feet from my head when I'm in bed, has returned!
He's a fine specimen, about 2" across.
He'd been there for about a year, then suddenly disappeared a month ago. I was quite despondent, but consoled myself by saying that he'd gone on holiday, although I thought deep down that he was an ex spider. 
Well, this morning I leaned over to get my mug of tea, and who was there in the corner? Sid! Looking good my 8 legged friend. 
I'd have posted a picture, but he's a bit camera shy.
I wonder where he'd been?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jan 2020)

Hi it's me again


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Half a game, and it's tired you out!


Half a game to most people but I tend to walk further than most golfers. I tend to play whats called regimental golf..........thats
Right, Left, Right, Left.
That, fresh air, some nice food and a few drinks and I enjoyed my bed (mostly)


----------



## Paulus (16 Jan 2020)

Morning all, I'm quite surprised that it is not raining, yet. It is cloudy and a bit dull. I shall partake of beans on toast with a fried egg on top for breakfast. A nice walk/slosh across the fields with the dog and a mug of tea in the cafe at half way. 
This evening there is an escape committee meeting in the Mitre for the pub quiz, which the guv'nor is starting tonight. 
Another day in paradise for us retirees.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2020)

Off down to the caravan on my way through to Barnstaple this morning.
Got a couple of 6kg propane bottles to put in the van, ready for this season.
Got to pick up some shopping from LIDL and drop some more stuff off at a charity shop.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2020)

Morning gang.
Quite pleasant here though rain is forcast for later.
As reported I went to bed early. The back was aching but not badly. However I woke at 0400 with pains in my back and sciatica down my left leg (which is strange as its normally on the right). The physio has shown MrsD some presuure points to push so she kindly did that.....4 sets of 6. I took some pain killers, did some leg/back stretches and eventually got to sleep. Everything is much better this morning though the left leg is still aching a bit.
Another chill day for me.
Enjoy your day.
Dirk, give my regards to Did spider but ask him to please stay down there


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2020)

Are you sure it's Sid and not an Interloper?


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2020)

An hours bass practice done.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jan 2020)

Sneaked in a run before the rains once more come forth. Down in the woods a young woman out walking her dogs stopped me ... actually it was the very friendly hounds that brought me to halt.
"It's Mr G isn't it? I often see you out running."
"Er, yes?"
"You used to teach me science. You were good." (Now I knew she must have me mixed up with someone else!).
It was only half an hour later that I managed to place her, from amongst the hundreds of young folks that I taught during my time. In my defence, they do change a bit between thirteen and thirty! That's no excuse though when someone expects you to have remembered them I guess. I did, but too late ... perhaps I'll get the chance to remedy things another time.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you sure it's Sid and not an Interloper?


Nah......definitely Sid......'es wearin' the same boots.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nah......definitely Sid......'es wearin' the same boots.


It must get expensive, buying a set of boots for a spider


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jan 2020)

Landfill bin out for collection. Looked at the timetable again and thought wrong day. Neighbour appeared as I was trying to get it in and told me it was correct day and others have landfill bins out. Still not convinced as according to my bit of paper it is recycling day. I wish they would get a regular collection instead of some random dates.
Walked in the gale but not too much rain down to the bank with my Premium Bond winnings. I know it would be easier to get them paid in online but I prefer to use the local branch on a use it or lose it basis.
Ferries still disrupted and working on a sailing by sailing basis and may stop at any time. Never travel without my pills and toothbrush.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> It must get expensive, buying a set of boots for a spider


He buys them off the web.......


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2020)

Got a really long day tomorrow and a daily busy weekend ahead, so I'm going to put my feet up and stock up on the Z's.


----------



## Paulus (16 Jan 2020)

Thats the dog walked and then washed down, and I have been down to the shed and given a couple of my bikes a clean up. Cleaned the chains, cassettes and given the wheels a clean and polish so that they have a bit of a sparkle to them, for a short while anyway.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi it's me again


You're certain about that?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're certain about that?


No he's an impostor I'm the real me
any way it's here again


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> No he's an impostor I'm the real me
> any way it's here again


Do a "Gene Kelly"!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)

@Dirk I'm glad for you that your friend has returned. It must be a great comfort. PLEASE no pictures. I'm a sensitive soul and any "Sids" who appear in this house get the glass and envelope treatment.............after some Dutch courage.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)

Well you start a thread asking for opinions and then start heading towards being the devil incarnate........

I'm going to lube my chain and then prop up the woodshed.........it's blowing a gale here


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dirk I'm glad for you that your friend has returned. It must be a great comfort. PLEASE no pictures. I'm a sensitive soul and any "Sids" who appear in this house get the glass and envelope treatment.............after some Dutch courage.


I agree with that.
Put an envelope over it and smack it flat with a big chunky glass


----------



## gavroche (16 Jan 2020)

We are going down to Bideford again tomorrow and back on Sunday. It is a long way to go for an 18th birthday!!
We will take my wife's car for a change, only to Tean though ( near Stoke on Trent) as we share a car after that, not mine pleased to say. No more long distance driving for a while after.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dirk I'm glad for you that your friend has returned. It must be a great comfort. PLEASE no pictures. I'm a sensitive soul and any "Sids" who appear in this house get the glass and envelope treatment.............after some Dutch courage.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nedVpG-GjkE


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> We are going down to Bideford again tomorrow and back on Sunday. It is a long way to go for an 18th birthday!!
> We will take my wife's car for a change, only to Tean though ( near Stoke on Trent) as we share a car after that, not mine pleased to say. No more long distance driving for a while after.



If your only 18 what are you doing in here?


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2020)

Left the hospital after my Good Ladies appointment straight into the middle of the school run. reminded me why I try not to drive or cycle at peak times, it was like a rugby ruck.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)

Peace and harmony reign. The shed is propped. Now I reckon this is at most a 10 degree list, probably only 5 considering the roof slopes front to back. It was already solid, I hope banging nails in has not damaged it's structural integrity!

I feel 45 degrees is an exaggeration?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Peace and harmony reign. The shed is propped. Now I reckon this is at most a 10 degree list, probably only 5 considering the roof slopes front to back. It was already solid, I hope banging nails in has not damaged it's structural integrity!
> 
> I feel 45 degrees is an exaggeration?
> 
> View attachment 500730




If you mean towards the left, it might look straight. Sorted.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> If you mean towards the left, it might look straight. Sorted.


So should I have 3" removed from Mrs P's left leg??


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Peace and harmony reign. The shed is propped. Now I reckon this is at most a 10 degree list, probably only 5 considering the roof slopes front to back. It was already solid, I hope banging nails in has not damaged it's structural integrity!
> 
> I feel 45 degrees is an exaggeration?
> 
> View attachment 500730


Sorry pal. Would love to support a fellow male but I think MrspaulSB should have a brand new shed.
It should be bigger, it should be insulated and have piped music. It should be stacked with womens magazines. It should have a fridge stocked with all the things she enjoys.
Not trying to cause trouble of course.....just sayin like


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Peace and harmony reign. The shed is propped. Now I reckon this is at most a 10 degree list, probably only 5 considering the roof slopes front to back. It was already solid, I hope banging nails in has not damaged it's structural integrity!
> 
> I feel 45 degrees is an exaggeration?
> 
> View attachment 500730


You're posh, having a listed building.


----------



## gavroche (16 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If your only 18 what are you doing in here?


Ha ha! Grand daughter is 18. I am old.


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> Ha ha! Grand daughter is 18. I am old.



You're old? I've got step children who are in their 50's.


----------



## gavroche (16 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> You're old? I've got step children who are in their 50's.


Funny enough, so have I.  so " I am old" is the wrong statement, I should have said : "I am ancient".


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2020)

I drinking am beer.


----------



## Paulus (16 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I agree with that.
> Put an envelope over it and smack it flat with a big chunky glass


 save the spider 1🕷


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I agree with that.
> Put an envelope over it and smack it flat with a big chunky glass


Sid's traumatised after reading that.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sid's traumatised after reading that.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)

I'm sleepy. I've set an alarm on my phone


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


>


Poor thing, he's shaking like a leaf....I'm going to have to give him a cuddle now to cheer him up.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sid's traumatised after reading that.


Serves him right after what he did to Little Miss Muffet. Poor girl never got over that.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> save the spider 1🕷


Why?
Does he pay his taxes?
Does he contribute to society?
I am sorry but he has to go


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Poor thing, he's shaking like a leaf....I'm going to have to give him a cuddle now to cheer him up.
> View attachment 500741


And I've woken up to this..........I may never sleep again. A Huntsman in the house..........shudders.,,😰😨😱


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why?
> Does he pay his taxes?
> Does he contribute to society?
> I am sorry but he has to go


Despite your disappointing views on my woodshed and what my good lady should expect from a garden shed I am prepared to support you in this matter.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So should I have 3" removed from Mrs P's left leg??




That'll do.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Serves him right after what he did to Little Miss Muffet. Poor girl never got over that.


Sid says that he can't be held responsible for the sins of his fathers.👎


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)

Just bought some Vietnam Dong for our trip. I am now a multi-millionaire.............................I have 9,084,755 Dong


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just bought some Vietnam Dong for our trip. I am now a multi-millionaire.............................I have 9,084,755 Dong




Vietnam dung? Can't you find some good British dung?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sid says that he can't be held responsible for the sins of his fathers.👎


Well Sid needs to study his bible then. Sins of the father etc etc.
Classic will confirm that


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just bought some Vietnam Dong for our trip. I am now a multi-millionaire.............................I have 9,084,755 Dong


Sounds like you have a serious case of the sh*ts


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well Sid needs to study his bible then. Sins of the father etc etc.


Sid's a follower of the Flying Spaghetti Monster (Pasta be upon Him).
It's the only religion for those with a preponderance of appendages.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Vietnam dung? Can't you find some good British dung?


I keep that for my allotment......


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sid's a follower of the Flying Spaghetti Monster (Pasta be upon Him).
> It's the only religion for those with a preponderance of appendages.


Now hang on........I've heard of the praying mantis but praying spider? You're stretching this a little beyond the realms of possibility now.

Do you think we're all daft?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Now hang on........I've heard of the praying mantis but praying spider? You're stretching this a little beyond the realms of possibility now.
> 
> Do you think we're all daft?


He knows we are all daft. Its a matter of degrees.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sid's a follower of the Flying Spaghetti Monster (Pasta be upon Him).
> It's the only religion for those with a preponderance of appendages.


I have no time for religion......normally. But I could get interested in that one.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sid's a follower of the Flying Spaghetti Monster (Pasta be upon Him).
> It's the only religion for those with a preponderance of appendages.


You mean he's a Pastafarian?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Now hang on........I've heard of the praying mantis but praying spider? You're stretching this a little beyond the realms of possibility now.
> 
> *Do you think we're all daft? *


Do we have to answer that?


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2020)

I have risen! First!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2020)

Hello world. It's rained solidly since 5.20, at least. Just stopped.

Decisions. Decisions. I had decided not to cycle due to rain. I now need it to either start raining again or clear up ASAP. I have one hour to decide.

Yesterday I spotted my winter planted garlic has begun to grow. Always the first thing to get going. The spring varieties have been despatched so should arrive in time to plant before our trip. Excellent.

A good and long-standing friend from Connel (near Oban) arrives for an overnight stop this afternoon. Looking forward to this.


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
Rain just started persisting down, which would seem to confirm the weather forecast, which also says it will have passed over by lunchtime. Fingers crossed.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jan 2020)




----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2020)

Morning all. 
Sid's having a lie in.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jan 2020)

Morning all, got woken up by the rain battering on my bedroom window at about 4.30 am, MrsP is in a foul mood because she was woken up by the people across the road who seemed to be moving out/doing a moonlight flit at 2 am and making a lot of noise doing it.
Ladt nights quiz night went well, we came second and won £23. That's next week's entry and half a round of ale taken care of.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2020)

@Paulus that's good. At our quizzes it's a bar of chocolate for last and a box of chocolates for first!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2020)

Decision made. I'm staying home. Even if the rain stops we will get soaked from spray - not all my buddies are sufficiently courteous to use mudguards. 

Forecast is excellent Saturday to Monday. I shall do stuff to free up those days.


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world. It's rained solidly since 5.20, at least. Just stopped.
> 
> Decisions. Decisions. I had decided not to cycle due to rain. I now need it to either start raining again or clear up ASAP. I have one hour to decide.
> 
> ...


Serious question. Hope I've not asked this before as I have thought about.
Why does anyone grow garlic?
My reasoning is that its so cheap to buy and I can't imagine anyone muching their way through Kgs of it.
Please correct my thinking (gently though).


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Sid's having a lie in.


Probably sulking.
Have you been reading our comments to him?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2020)

Raining here as well.
Sorry to moan but my bum & left leg decided to 'get' sciatica during the night. I have been up and down since 03.30. Doing all the stretches etc which seem to work but it comes back a short while later.
Off to Costco shortly. If we get there early enough there is free coffee and cakes. I dont normally eat cake but their blueberry muffins are rather yummy.
I am rather partial to a nice muffin


----------



## gavroche (17 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Off to Costco shortly. If we get there early enough there is free coffee and cakes. I dont normally eat cake but their blueberry muffins are rather yummy.
> I am rather partial to a nice muffin


Is it the one next door to Bookers, off the M56? We go there sometimes but it costs me a fortune every time we go. Christmas is a good time to go as you can go round and taste all their apetizers and feel like you had a meal when you come out.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2020)

Yay, it's Fish Friday! 

I'll bring Sid a doggie bag back. That might cheer him up a bit.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> Is it the one next door to Bookers, off the M56? We go there sometimes but it costs me a fortune every time we go. Christmas is a good time to go as you can go round and taste all their apetizers and feel like you had a meal when you come out.


No, this one is at Haydock. Jcn 24?? off the M6.
We go for specific things plus any offers that jump out.
Their guaranty is amazing. We have had our Tefal Actifry for 5 years and they have replaced it twice, no quibble.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question. Hope I've not asked this before as I have thought about.
> Why does anyone grow garlic?
> My reasoning is that its so cheap to buy and I can't imagine anyone muching their way through Kgs of it.
> Please correct my thinking (gently though).


Good question Dave and probably best answered by my overall philosophy on all my veggies.

I'm only feeding two people so want enough fresh and to freeze till the next crop is ready - up to 9 months generally. I want to avoid waste.
Grow crops were the flavour is enhanced by home growing
Only grow crops which can be successfully stored
Grow crops which are expensive to buy
The allotment is large, 40% of it down to grass as there's enough room to start a small market garden! With all the other stuff I have going on up there probably only 35% is used for vegetable growing. If I grow too much of anything it gets wasted. First I grow things with enhanced flavour (e.g. asparagus, tomatoes, strawberries), then crops which are expensive (e.g. most soft fruits), then crops which store well (e.g. frozen beans, kale, etc. onions, garlic dried).

I grow garlic because I have the space to grow 12 months supply, it stores well, I can grow better flavoured varieties and it gives me a lot of satisfaction! Ticks all the boxes. If I was pushed for space as a cheap thing to buy it would get dumped.

If we discussed potatoes I could easily grow a year's supply and the flavour would be great. BUT they are difficult to store for an amateur and are cheap as chips in the shops. If I have a bit of space I chuck some in but nothing more than to fill the space.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2020)

Just as an aside are you all aware any fresh fruit or veg you buy in a supermarket will have been chilled? The purpose is to prolong shelf life. For many items, but not all, the chilling process breaks down the sugars in the fruit or veggie. It is the sugars which underpin and provide the flavour. Break down the sugars and it starts to destroy the flavour. The tomato producer I worked for grew tomatoes with unbelievable flavour but after chilling? No flavour.

Anything I grow will be more flavoursome than can be bought in a supermarket simply because it is straight out of the ground. A second consideration is I can grow varieties for flavour - this is not case in supermarkets. A tomato is bred to be uniform in shape and size, long shelf life, high and long yielding, resistant to a range of pests and diseases - if it happens to taste good as well that's a bonus. Why? It's because we demand/expect food to be cheap and believe a perfectly shaped, blemish free tomato is better. Bollocks!

To avoid this try to buy on a market or farm shop. It's not a guarantee but it helps. Not all supermarkets are like this, there are exceptions. Booths for example get freshly dug potatoes from grower to store in 24 hours or less - no need for storage but damned hard work!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just as an aside are you all aware any fresh fruit or veg you buy in a supermarket will have been chilled? The purpose is to prolong shelf life. For many items, but not all, the chilling process breaks down the sugars in the fruit or veggie. It is the sugars which underpin and provide the flavour. Break down the sugars and it starts to destroy the flavour. The tomato producer I worked for grew tomatoes with unbelievable flavour but after chilling? No flavour.
> 
> Anything I grow will be more flavoursome than can be bought in a supermarket simply because it is straight out of the ground. A second consideration is I can grow varieties for flavour - this is not case in supermarkets. A tomato is bred to be uniform in shape and size, long shelf life, high and long yielding, resistant to a range of pests and diseases - if it happens to taste good as well that's a bonus. Why? It's because we demand/expect food to be cheap and believe a perfectly shaped, blemish free tomato is better. Bollocks!
> 
> To avoid this try to buy on a market or farm shop. It's not a guarantee but it helps. Not all supermarkets are like this, there are exceptions. Booths for example get freshly dug potatoes from grower to store in 24 hours or less - no need for storage but damned hard work!


I've noticed sometimes when I buy bananas and apples from the supermarket, there is a dampness on them presumably from the chilling. The only tomatoes I like from supermarkets are the ones on the vine. Bit more expensive but still have a decent flavour.


----------



## Mart44 (17 Jan 2020)

Good morning - A bright morning with some cloud. I've been busy trying to set up the new mini-PC but in the end have decided it's faulty and will have to sent back.

I'll be riding over to see my brother later if the weather stays dry.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question. Hope I've not asked this before as I have thought about.
> *Why does anyone grow garlic?*
> My reasoning is that its so cheap to buy and I can't imagine anyone muching their way through Kgs of it.
> Please correct my thinking (gently though).





PaulSB said:


> Good question Dave and probably best answered by my overall philosophy on all my veggies.
> 
> I'm only feeding two people so want enough fresh and to freeze till the next crop is ready - up to 9 months generally. I want to avoid waste.
> Grow crops were the flavour is enhanced by home growing
> ...


Nothing to do with vampires round those parts then?


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jan 2020)

Less damage than expected from the wind. An azalea bush ripped up and a top branch on an oak tree broken. The ancient poly tunnel is still there tho’. Less wind today and almost dry. Yesterday was a bit exciting particularly for ferry passengers. This is MV Isle of Mull probably approaching Lismore as it can get a bit interesting around there. On my own boat once the cooker came off it’s gimbals and flew across the cabin about that area.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2020)

Good morning everyone. My new EE broadband is up and running and the speed is as good as BT so hoorah.


----------



## GM (17 Jan 2020)

Morning all. 7.30pm and a muggy 30 degrees here in Singapore, thirsty work!


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning everyone. My new EE broadband is up and running and the speed is as good as BT so hoorah.


I wondered where your got too


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nothing to do with vampires round those parts then?


Only if they pop over the border for a night out............................even then we have men stationed with stakes and crosses at possible entry points


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just as an aside are you all aware any fresh fruit or veg you buy in a supermarket will have been chilled? The purpose is to prolong shelf life. For many items, but not all, the chilling process breaks down the sugars in the fruit or veggie. It is the sugars which underpin and provide the flavour. Break down the sugars and it starts to destroy the flavour. The tomato producer I worked for grew tomatoes with unbelievable flavour but after chilling? No flavour.
> 
> Anything I grow will be more flavoursome than can be bought in a supermarket simply because it is straight out of the ground. A second consideration is I can grow varieties for flavour - this is not case in supermarkets. A tomato is bred to be uniform in shape and size, long shelf life, high and long yielding, resistant to a range of pests and diseases - if it happens to taste good as well that's a bonus. Why? It's because we demand/expect food to be cheap and believe a perfectly shaped, blemish free tomato is better. Bollocks!
> 
> To avoid this try to buy on a market or farm shop. It's not a guarantee but it helps. Not all supermarkets are like this, there are exceptions. Booths for example get freshly dug potatoes from grower to store in 24 hours or less - no need for storage but damned hard work!



Most of our fruit and veg comes from our local market, as does our meat.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good question Dave and probably best answered by my overall philosophy on all my veggies.
> 
> I'm only feeding two people so want enough fresh and to freeze till the next crop is ready - up to 9 months generally. I want to avoid waste.
> Grow crops were the flavour is enhanced by home growing
> ...


Nice answer that, thanks.
We have quite a large garden and many years ago I dug some over for crops eg bean, strawberries etc but I was working long hours and I couldn't give it the cate it needed......so after a few years it was grassed over.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> if it happens to taste good as well that's a bonus. Why? It's because we demand/expect food to be cheap and believe a perfectly shaped, blemish free tomato is better. Bollocks!


Now I strongly disagree with that.
My Bollocks are home grown and not uniform in shape but I have it on good authority they dont taste very nice.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Most of our fruit and veg comes our local market, as does our meat.


Good man. What we don't grow I buy on the market if I can but do use ALDI as I can't always get to town on Tuesdays. Most of our meat comes from the local farm shop, he actually grows it, or Booths a very good and ethical supermarket chain up here. Booths is very expensive and deservedly so which means I can only afford to buy their yellow label stuff - and then I fill the freezer with everything I can grab!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jan 2020)

We always have a party for two on Saturday nights and rarely get to sleep much before the birds start singing.

Just been informed by text that we are 'going for it' tonight, as we are at our friends tomorrow night, and can I get a decent playlist knocked up, some fizz iced, wine chilled and a decent meal sorted.

The girl loves to party.

The joys of being married to a younger woman.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2020)

A younger woman would be more than the two years I've got on my wife???


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now I strongly disagree with that.
> My Bollocks are home grown and not uniform in shape but I have it on good authority they dont taste very nice.


What you mean is they're the **** ***locks!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> What you mean is they're the **** ***locks!


I sincerely hope not.......I have been looking after them for a long time.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jan 2020)

It's  here only 2c could get a frost by the morning


----------



## Paulus (17 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's  here only 2c could get a frost by the morning


The temperature is dropping quite quickly here this evening, a very clear sky tonight, so will probably be frosty in the morning.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2020)

Might it be a case of 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lr2PUHiw8Ek


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> The temperature is dropping quite quickly here this evening, a very clear sky tonight, so will probably be frosty in the morning.



Could be a good morning for a ride.


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jan 2020)

doggie sitting for the day


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2020)

I have risen!

Had to de-ice the dog before I walked him.


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
'Tis parkrun day.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2020)

morning folks, its a dry and cold morning, time to get the bike out.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2020)

I'm here. It looks to be cold and dry out. I have to wait in for our travel money to be delivered. I can only imagine 9,000,000 Dong come in a wheelbarrow!! In fact we ordered online vai the bank and it will be delivered by Royal Mail - one hopes in something more secure than with the postie. Yesterday I double checked my packing. Everything present and correct and in the right bags. Only the last minute stuff to worry about now.

We may go to 1917 at Chorley's brand new cinema early evening.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2020)

Good morning. It's  here today.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2020)




----------



## Mart44 (18 Jan 2020)

Good morning




- Frosty this morning but seeing that it's dry, Mrs mart and I will be taking a walk/wheel to a local shopping centre to a drop-off point to return a new but faulty mini PC.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2020)

Nice and sunny here......off out to walk the doggie on the beach.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2020)

I'm in the Cricket Pavilion cafe in Lighthorne with coffee and a teacake


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2020)

Sunny here as well, but bitterly cold.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jan 2020)

It's only 5c in doggie sitting land


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2020)

Life is full of disappointments.

My Dong have arrived. 8,400,000. I thought I'd need to take an extra case at the very least but no.........21 notes!! That's it 21 notes.

500,000 is +/- £10


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2020)

Fish and chips for us today. Can't be arsed to cook


----------



## robgul (18 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm in the Cricket Pavilion cafe in Lighthorne with coffee and a teacake
> 
> View attachment 500966


That's one of my cafe stops from SuA (I just don't like the hills either of Lighthorne village) - if you are around the area have you tried the two new-ish cafes ? - one at Wellesbourne (The Garden Shed) and another at Kineton (Gilks Garage) - both are superb and geared for cyclists with decent bike racks etc.

Rob


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Fish and chips for us today. Can't be arsed to cook


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


>




It was.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It was.


From your "local chippy"?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Life is full of disappointments.
> 
> My Dong have arrived. 8,400,000. I thought I'd need to take an extra case at the very least but no.........21 notes!! That's it 21 notes.
> 
> 500,000 is +/- £10


Yes one Ding is worth 100,000 Dongs.
If you buy a laptop while you are there you could get a Ding Dong Dell.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> From your "local chippy"?


Her local chippy is the cafe at the top of Snowdon. She sends Mr WD out for them and woe betide if they're not still hot when he gets back


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2020)

robgul said:


> That's one of my cafe stops from SuA (I just don't like the hills either of Lighthorne village) - if you are around the area have you tried the two new-ish cafes ? - one at Wellesbourne (The Garden Shed) and another at Kineton (Gilks Garage) - both are superb and geared for cyclists with decent bike racks etc.
> 
> Rob



I haven't tried either of the new cafes yet. I used the farm track between Harbury and Chesterton this morning and then did the climb up over the motorway on the way out, on the way back I rode through Lighthorne, crossed the fosseway then dropped down into Wellesbourne, I was out on my fixed this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2020)

A very slow 16 miles done on the hybrid taking it really easy. Just got to grab the chance in the middle part of the day when it is less cold. Coffee time now.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2020)

I got back just after two, with 56 miles on if you believe the cycle computer, or 54.4 miles if you believe the GPS on the phone, theres normally a slight discrepancy between the two but not normally that much, the computer starts as soon as the bike moves, I switch on and off the GPS a short distance from the house. It was also a very slow ride, I took it easy on the way out to the Cricket Pavilion at Lighthorne as it was frosty, but then on the way back it seemed to be windy and the ride was slow and hard. on the way out I used the farm road between Harbury and Chesterton, on the section going past the church I found myself riding among free roaming sheep, no fences along there just cattle grids. My first ride for about 10 days so it was great to get out and I had a very enjoyable morning out riding my bike, but the low average speed was a disappointment.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43820433


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> A very slow 16 miles done on the hybrid taking it really easy. Just got to grab the chance in the middle part of the day when it is less cold. * Coffee time now.*


Soon be tay time.


----------



## robgul (18 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> I got back just after two, with 56 miles on if you believe the cycle computer, or 54.4 miles if you believe the GPS on the phone, theres normally a slight discrepancy between the two but not normally that much, the computer starts as soon as the bike moves, I switch on and off the GPS a short distance from the house. It was also a very slow ride, I took it easy on the way out as it was frosty, but then on the way back it seemed to be windy and the ride was slow and hard. on the way out I used the farm road between Harbury and Chesterton, on the section going past the church I found myself riding among free roaming sheep, no fences along there just cattle grids. My first ride for about 10 days so it was great to get out and I had a very enjoyable morning out riding my bike, but the low average speed was a disappointment.
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43820433


Was the gate open at the bottom of the lane from Harbury, just before the church? Last couple of times I've been that we've had to climb over it. And rather you than me on a fixed up the hill past The Antelope in Lighthorne!

Rob


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2020)

robgul said:


> Was the gate open at the bottom of the lane from Harbury, just before the church? Last couple of times I've been that we've had to climb over it. And rather you than me on a fixed up the hill past The Antelope in Lighthorne!
> 
> Rob



The main gate was closed, it usually is at the weekend, I had to use the small pedestrian gate next to it, it was a bit interesting, the area in front of the gate was waterlogged and they had put a plank down to save people getting their feet wet, so I was balancing on the plank, holding the gate open, its spring loaded, and lifting the bike through.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2020)

We had six riders down on ice this morning at 09.15. Very bad news. One is still in hospital with a broken vertabrae.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We had six riders down on ice this morning at 09.15. Very bad news. One is still in hospital with a broken vertabrae.


Jeez. Sounds horrendous. I just don’t chance it these days. Makes no difference what bike you are on either. I’ve come off on black ice on the road bike and mountain bike. Hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We had six riders down on ice this morning at 09.15. Very bad news. One is still in hospital with a broken vertabrae.


Hope they recover as soon as possible, with as few aches as possible.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2020)

I'm struggling to get details but suspect one went down and the rest couldn't stop. I'd already decided not to ride till 10.00 as the forecast is 0C at 05.00 - experience tells me it will freeze at dawn.

I've cancelled all the official rides and asked people to stay safe.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa

You made it home then?


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We had six riders down on ice this morning at 09.15. Very bad news. One is still in hospital with a broken vertabrae.



My best wishes that all involved make a quick recovery and are back on their bikes soon.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm struggling to get details but suspect one went down and the rest couldn't stop. I'd already decided not to ride till 10.00 as the forecast is 0C at 05.00 - experience tells me it will freeze at dawn.
> 
> I've cancelled all the official rides and asked people to stay safe.



I would think thats what has happened, it usually does if the group is in close formation. I went down on ice a few years ago and was lucky in that the group was spread out, I only took down the guy next to me, no damage just some lumps and bumps, I remember laying on the ground wondering what the noise was, it was the loose change from the back pocket of the other fella bouncing down the road.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jan 2020)

Morning. 

It's bang on freezing here again and the roads and pavements are all white and sparkly. Going to be another decent but cold and breezy day.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning.
> It's bang on freezing here again and the roads and pavements are all white and sparkly. Going to be another decent but cold and breezy day.


Mornin' all.
Sharp and still here too. @PaulSB 's club ride yesterday still very fresh in the mind so will wait a while before I turn a wheel today. In fact nearly came a cropper just jogging down the car park at Clumber parkrun yesterday. Couldn't _see _any ice at all but it almost put paid to my run before it started.


----------



## screenman (19 Jan 2020)

Morning guys, it is Sunday today.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2020)

Good morning all. It's going to be a beautiful day here. Currently 0C in my backyard. Hoping to get out for a ride at 10.00.

This evening we are in Manchester for a recording of "I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue." Should be fun.


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2020)

good morning folks, a cold and frosty one ere, waiting for the family to arrive, not much else planned for today.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2020)

Better . Bloomin freezing here. Everything is white


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2020)

That's better......just had my first cuppa.* 👍


*Of the day, before Classic jumps in.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We had six riders down on ice this morning at 09.15. Very bad news. One is still in hospital with a broken vertabrae.


Daft question(s) maybe but was it black ice?
If not, why on earth take the risk?
I hope they recover well.


screenman said:


> Morning guys, it is Sunday today.


Are you sure?
I will check with Classic and let you know for certain.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2020)

I have finished my first cup of coffee and am contemplating having a second one. 

Decision made


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2020)

Like Dirks blood pressure when Welshie walks into the room, I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Daft question(s) maybe but was it black ice?
> If not, why on earth take the risk?
> I hope they recover well.
> 
> ...


How did that happen?
I replied to 2 seperate posts and they join together


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jan 2020)

+


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Jan 2020)

<Impatiently drums fingers>
Starting to look bright outside but the sun has yet to crest the rooftops. Frost still not receded an inch.
<Still drumming fingers; with a hint more impatience>


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How did that happen?
> I replied to 2 seperate posts and they join together


Ah, the wonders/frustrations* of modern technology
*(delete as appropriate)


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2020)

Morning all.
Quite foggy here.
As posted in a different section my back pain has developed into sciatica. I wont bore you (honest) but its bl**dy painful. Cant lie down, can't sit down. Spent half the night hobbling around. Pain killers dont touch it.
Have family and friends coming later to watch Lpool Vs ManU.........maybe the alcohol will help


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Jan 2020)

Clear blue sky, bright sunshine. 2c, so, frost beginning to melt. Forecast says 6c , by midday. Packing MoHo for a trip to Chatsworth.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Quite foggy here.
> As posted in a different section my back pain has developed into sciatica. I wont bore you (honest) but its bl**dy painful. Cant lie down, can't sit down. Spent half the night hobbling around. Pain killers dont touch it.
> Have family and friends coming later to watch Lpool Vs ManU.........maybe the alcohol will help


Amitriptyline good for nerve pain if it doesn't shift. Doc put me on it for a month when I had my last bout. Still barely touched it mind you but it helped a bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2020)

Still bloomin freezing here.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Daft question(s) maybe but was it black ice?
> If not, why on earth take the risk?
> I hope they recover well.
> 
> ...


@Dave7 hope you find some pain relief during the day.

I can only assume it was black ice. I'm disappointed two experienced riders took the group down a lane which is known for frost/ice in these conditions. One rider went down the rest fell off trying to stop.

I've cancelled my ride plans for today. Shame as it's beautiful - clear sky, absolutely still - but I can't see frost/ice lifting in shaded areas before 12.00.

Tomorrow's forecast is +4C at 10.00, huge difference.


----------



## Mart44 (19 Jan 2020)

Good morning - I went for a brisk 5 mile walk yesterday morning. Very bracing in the cold temperature. That was the second fairly lengthy walk of the week, so I won't feel guilty about hanging around doing nothing today.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Amitriptyline good for nerve pain if it doesn't shift. Doc put me on it for a month when I had my last bout. Still barely touched it mind you but it helped a bit.


TBH I dont know who to phone 1st.....the Doctor or the physio.
Yesterday I took 2 parecetamol with 1 codeine and that helped for 4 hours.
I have just taken **3 x 200 ibuprofen so see if that works
**Doctor has said that its ok to take 3.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TBH I dont know who to phone 1st.....the Doctor or the physio.
> Yesterday I took 2 parecetamol with 1 codeine and that helped for 4 hours.
> I have just taken **3 x 200 ibuprofen so see if that works
> **Doctor has said that its ok to take 3.


You can take ibuprofen along with paracetamol too if it gets really bad. I still get twinges most days now, but I never want to experience the pain when it was at its worst ever again!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You can take ibuprofen along with paracetamol too if it gets really bad. I still get twinges most days now, but I never want to experience the pain when it was at its worst ever again!


As in 2 x ibuprofen and 1 paracetamol or vice versa ??


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2020)

I'm off for a bit of pain relief at lunchtime.


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm off for a bit of pain relief at lunchtime.


I didn't realise that Cynthia Payne was still working.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> As in 2 x ibuprofen and 1 paracetamol or vice versa ??


https://www.nhs.uk/common-health-questions/medicines/can-i-take-paracetamol-and-ibuprofen-together/


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's better......just had my first cuppa.* 👍
> 
> 
> **Of the day, before Classic jumps in.*





Dave7 said:


> Daft question(s) maybe but was it black ice?
> If not, why on earth take the risk?
> I hope they recover well.
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to think there's a bit of mickey taking going on!!


Dave7 said:


> How did that happen?
> I replied to 2 seperate posts and they join together


That's due to the above post by you.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm beginning to think there's a bit of mickey taking going on!!


Thats cos everybody loves you


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thats cos everybody loves you


Well, it's Today by the way.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well, it's Today by the way.


Really? Honestly?
You wouldn't be kidding everybody would you?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Really? Honestly?
> You wouldn't be kidding everybody would you?


Would I do that?


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 hope you find some pain relief during the day.
> 
> I can only assume it was black ice. I'm disappointed two experienced riders took the group down a lane which is known for frost/ice in these conditions. One rider went down the rest fell off trying to stop.
> 
> ...



I'm hoping to get a ride in tomorrow, I've got a house full at the moment, no chance of a ride today. How is everybody today?


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2020)

Blimey, it must be winter!
Frost on the dunes.
Can see our place in this photo.......a bit like 'Spot the Ball'. 






Very pleasant doggie walk.....off down to my local now.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm hoping to get a ride in tomorrow, I've got a house full at the moment, no chance of a ride today. How is everybody today?


Nobbutfairtomiddlin


----------



## gavroche (19 Jan 2020)

Good afternoon everyone. Leaving Devon about 2pm for the long drive back to Wales.


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2020)

My stepson rolled up today with a big bag of cakes.  he'd been to his favourite car boot place, the one where he's friends with the woman who runs the cake stall, I was impressed with the way our 6 year old granddaughter demolished a door step sized piece of angel cake.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2020)

Just planning our forays this year.
Thinking of a month around the South Downs (never been there) with a break in the New Forest on the way, and a month in Pembrokeshire.
We've got a 3 week tour of Cornwall, and 2 weeks in South Devon and Somerset already booked.
Quite fancy a month around Malvern, Hereford and Shropshire in the Summer.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2020)

Well speaking of planning. Mrs P wants to go to the Orkneys, India (with her friend), I want to cycle the Channel to the Med, we both want to go to Nice and Oban. I'm not sure how this is going to work out on many levels.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just planning our forays this year.
> Thinking of a month around the South Downs (never been there) with a break in the New Forest on the way, and a month in Pembrokeshire.
> We've got a 3 week tour of Cornwall, and 2 weeks in South Devon and Somerset already booked.
> Quite fancy a month around Malvern, Hereford and Shropshire in the Summer.


Can defintately recommend area around Malvern. We were there last year. Some good cycling, although it can be hilly. Nice pubs too.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Can defintately recommend area around Malvern. We were there last year. Some good cycling, although it can be hilly. Nice pubs too.


I used to live 20 miles away from Malvern, so I know the area well.
It's just somewhere we haven't visited a lot since moving to Devon.
Be nice to visit some old haunts.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well speaking of planning. Mrs P wants to go to the Orkneys, India (with her friend), I want to cycle the Channel to the Med, we both want to go to Nice and Oban. I'm not sure how this is going to work out on many levels.


Orkneys to Oban, catch the train down to Dover. Ferry to France, then down to the med via Nice. Then turn left for India, easy.

How long have you got?


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jan 2020)

If on Orkney never say “ The Orkneys” to a local. “ Orkney Islands “. may just pass muster. Customers of ours on Orkney were quite emphatic on this point.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jan 2020)

Yesterday at long last DVLA have coughed up a cheque for refund of tax on a vehicle where the ownership was transferred on 2nd November. I had to chase then up 3 times over this.
Today a few snowdrops have opened up and are flowering. Strange that the ones I planted on my wife’s grave have not even shown up yet. This is about a mile away and the same height above sea level as the house. Last year they were about a month later than all the rest.


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2020)

Everyone having an early night? 
Stop it......you ain't got work to go to tomorrow!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Everyone having an early night?
> Stop it......you ain't got work to go to tomorrow!


None have said they were going to sleep!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2020)

Sunset tonight


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sunset tonight
> 
> View attachment 501288


What timezone are you in over there?


----------



## screenman (20 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just planning our forays this year.
> Thinking of a month around the South Downs (never been there) with a break in the New Forest on the way, and a month in Pembrokeshire.
> We've got a 3 week tour of Cornwall, and 2 weeks in South Devon and Somerset already booked.
> Quite fancy a month around Malvern, Hereford and Shropshire in the Summer.



Royal Hill Inn in Melverley Shropshire is fantastic little site beside the pub, luvverly.


----------



## screenman (20 Jan 2020)

Morning all, it is Monday.


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jan 2020)

Morning. Damned if I felt remotely sleepy last night so got back up and sat till 3am before attempting again. As I'm back up again now, surely I will get some sleep tonight. Does my head in not sleeping.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jan 2020)

It's


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2020)

good morning


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2020)

Morning all. 
Expecting delivery of a garden incinerator today, so I've got to stay in until it's delivered.


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2020)

I was watching the snooker yesterday when my colostomy bag split...

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ace-ali-carter-stuart-bingham-whoopee-cushion


----------



## Paulus (20 Jan 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, just getting light here and it is a cloudy start to the day. I have a few things to get from B&Q, other stores are available. So a bike ride to pick up the items and then back to Barnet for a pint or two in the Mitre. 
The dog has an appointment with the Veterinarian later as I found a small lump on the inside of rear leg yesterday. I am hoping it's just a cyst but it will be investigated later on


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Royal Hill Inn in Melverley Shropshire is fantastic little site beside the pub, luvverly.


Had a look.
Far too big a site for us. We only use CL sites with 5 caravan maximum.
Not bothered with facilities on site as we're self contained.
Ideally, we like to be the only unit on site and away from everything.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2020)

Good morning.  here as well.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> What timezone are you in over there?


COUT....................Centre of Universe Time.........😀


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> COUT....................Centre of Universe Time.........😀


I looked at that without my reading glasses..........thought you were insulting Classic.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2020)

Good day. Woke at 3.00am I think. Downstairs for a brew till 5.00am then back to bed for fitful sleep till 8.00.

Hope it's better tonight @Mo1959 

The frost has lifted. +4C already, clear sky, absolutely still. Where's my bike.

Have other stuff to do later but time to make kit and get porridge on.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I looked at that without my reading glasses..........thought you were insulting Classic.


I was *VERY* careful........


----------



## screenman (20 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Had a look.
> Far too big a site for us. We only use CL sites with 5 caravan maximum.
> Not bothered with facilities on site as we're self contained.
> Ideally, we like to be the only unit on site and away from everything.



We only use the front bit which during the week is often very quiet, the pub is off the scale good with fantastic food, a real nice area for a bike ride and the pub is a cyclist meeting point, the owner being a very keen cyclist. Like you we certainly do not do large sites, hate them.


----------



## Mart44 (20 Jan 2020)

Good morning




- It's just above freezing here but not so frosty as yesterday. I'll probably put in an hour or so over on the allotment soon. We'll be going to 'The Range' (shop) later.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## gavroche (20 Jan 2020)

Good morning. Freezing here with frost everywhere so definitively no ride today. Glad to be home again with no more long distance journeys planned for a while although my wife has gone to a funeral in North Yorkshire today , leaving at 6.15 this morning. Step son is driving as it is someone they both knew from her previous life.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2020)

Morning all.
Sorry Mo but I had a better sleep last night. I am seeing the physio at 14.45 today. I asked if he can help with sciatic pain and he said something to the affect of......it depends on what is causing it etc. But when you are in pain you will try almost anything.
Depending on how I react we may go call in a the Millhouse or the Plough on the way back.
Weather not to bad here, cold but not much wind and no rain.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Woke at 3.00am I think. Downstairs for a brew till 5.00am then back to bed for fitful sleep till 8.00.
> 
> Hope it's better tonight @Mo1959
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be easier to make the porridge and get your kit on?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I looked at that without my reading glasses..........thought you were insulting Classic.


I said there appeared to be folk taking the "Micky"!


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2020)

New cafe this morning, The Garden Shed at Wellesbourne, a familiar village and a small but very nice new cafe, a nice ride down in the sun on familiar lanes.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to make the porridge and get your kit on?


It was only when I got on the bike that I realised my error............

Beautiful day for riding. We had to shorten it by 13 miles to miss out loops we usually do for danger of ice or more likely frozen mud.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2020)

53 miles the journey, Wellesbourne the destination. And a new cafe to visit as well, The Garden Shed, a small and trendy cafe that was rather pleasant. The route taken was a regular one that I haven't used for a while, small lanes well frosted on the way out, the bigger roads clear, and not much traffic once I was out of the city, on the way back most of the frost had cleared but I was being wary of any surface that the wasn't in the sun. It was another slow ride but I felt a lot livelier than I did on the last ride, I'm hoping its just that I've not ridden a lot over the last few weeks, I've not been doing any work on the turbo this winter and thats not helping either. So thats another enjoyable ride in the sun done.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It was only when I got on the bike that I realised my error............
> 
> Beautiful day for riding. We had to shorten it by 13 miles to miss out loops we usually do for danger of ice or more likely frozen mud.


Your breakfast didn't taste funny then?


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Jan 2020)

Having the luxury of delaying today's ride until the sun was well and truly over the yardarm made for a most pleasurable bimble. Chilly in the shade, but delightful in the sun.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jan 2020)

It's  out just back from a 4 mile walk in the dark 🔦


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2020)

I've just received an email "Unfortunately you've not been successful in the lottery draw"......................................................phew!!!! Just dodged another year of riding the Fred.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2020)

51 years ago my dear wife got herself pregnant. She blames me.
Anyway, for some reason she had a big belly so I started to cut her toenails.....I have done it ever since.
Today I was doing it and slightly misjudged.
Not sure I will ever be forgiven




OOOOPPS.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 51 years ago my dear wife got herself pregnant. She blames me.
> Anyway, for some reason she had a big belly so I started to cut her toenails.....I have done it ever since.
> Today I was doing it and slightly misjudged.
> Not sure I will ever be forgiven
> ...


How much of the toe did you chop off?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 51 years ago my dear wife got herself pregnant. She blames me.
> Anyway, for some reason she had a big belly so I started to cut her toenails.....I have done it ever since.
> Today I was doing it and slightly misjudged.
> Not sure I will ever be forgiven
> ...


Want to borrow a pair of scissors?




That's a 50p piece in between the two pairs.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> How much of the toe did you chop off?


Only half of it.
TBF it did bleed a lot and because it was at the end it was difficult to stop the bleed.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Want to borrow a pair of scissors?
> View attachment 501394
> 
> That's a 50p piece in between the two pairs.


Thanks but its a bit late now.
She may speak to me again but I am not sure when


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2020)

I've had a good day, lovely ride this morning, and tonight an enjoyable and profitable night down the club, I won a food parcel in the raffle, my Good Lady won the flyer plus a house and my Brother In Law won a line plus the pot.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> I've had a good day, lovely ride this morning, and tonight an enjoyable and profitable night down the club, I won a food parcel in the raffle, my Good Lady won the flyer *plus a house* and my Brother In Law won a line plus the pot.


When is it being delivered?


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> When is it being delivered?



They hand the money over as soon as they've checked the ticket and verified the claim is valid.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> They hand the money over as soon as they've checked the ticket and verified the claim is valid.


Yodel delivering it?


----------



## screenman (21 Jan 2020)

Good morning all, it is Tuesday.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2020)

Good day. It's dark and I can't see what the weather is doing but suspect it will be a nice day.

Good news. My replacement Wahoo arrived yesterday as did my garlic.

Bad news. I have a stack of stuff to do this morning and I've wasted two hours surfing the web and playing Scrabble.

Going to watch 1917 this afternoon. Apparently we are going to the seniors showing as it's £5 plus free drink. WOW!

Time to crack on.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2020)

I have risen!

Throat felt a bit tickly yesterday, and sure enough its developed into a head cold overnight. Damn and cuss.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
Distinctly frosty out there this morning.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Distinctly frosty out there this morning.


The weather or my ex wife?


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Yodel delivering it?



Nobody's delivering it, the checker puts it on the table as soon as its checked and you put it in your pocket.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> The weather or my ex wife?


I couldn't possibly say Minister.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks.  First yoga class of the year this morning.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2020)

Morning all. 
Off over to Bideford this morning to explore the wonders of LIDL & ALDI. 
Might sneak in a cheeky pub lunch on the way back.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2020)

Old Biddyford?


----------



## Paulus (21 Jan 2020)

Morning all, off into London town to meet the old codgers for a guided walk and a boat ride on the Thames. Then after lunch, back to Sloane Square for a visit to the National Army museum and dinner. A bit of a full day.


----------



## screenman (21 Jan 2020)

Thick fog and ice on the way to the pool this morning, swim done and back outside it is looking like a nice bright day ahead.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2020)

Morning folks another cold start, but no frost so hoorah.


----------



## GM (21 Jan 2020)

Morning all. Blooming freezing here, got up an hour ago to make the tea's then swiftly back to bed where I'll stay for the next couple of hours, still got a bit of jetlag, that's my excuse anyway


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Old Biddyford?


AKA the Little White Town.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks another cold start, but no frost so hoorah.



No frost here either, just


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2020)

We were woken at 02.30 by the police. They were driving by and spotted 5 lads trying to break into the garage. They were using a huge crow bar, at least 4 foot long. There is a lock on the inside which prevented them getting in but they have damaged the door and mechanism. The lads did a runner leaving 5 bikes. How one of them rode a bike carrying that crow bar I dont know. And what were they going to steal while on bikes? So.......0500 when we got back to bed.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> I've had a good day, lovely ride this morning, and tonight an enjoyable and profitable night down the club, I won a food parcel in the raffle, my Good Lady won the flyer plus a house and my Brother In Law won a line plus the pot.


You are suddenly speaking a foreign language


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jan 2020)

-3c here


----------



## Mart44 (21 Jan 2020)

Good morning - Cold, frosty and foggy here with a temperature of 0°C. A new mini-PC is arriving today, so some excitement there.  It's also supermarket shopping day.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We were woken at 02.30 by the police. They were driving by and spotted 5 lads trying to break into the garage. They were using a huge crow bar, at least 4 foot long. There is a lock on the inside which prevented them getting in but they have damaged the door and mechanism. The lads did a runner leaving 5 bikes. How one of them rode a bike carrying that crow bar I dont know. And what were they going to steal while on bikes? So.......0500 when we got back to bed.




Glad the little buggers didn't get anything.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We were woken at 02.30 by the police. They were driving by and spotted 5 lads trying to break into the garage. They were using a huge crow bar, at least 4 foot long. There is a lock on the inside which prevented them getting in but they have damaged the door and mechanism. The lads did a runner leaving 5 bikes. How one of them rode a bike carrying that crow bar I dont know. And what were they going to steal while on bikes? So.......0500 when we got back to bed.


Not your bikes they rode off on I hope.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2020)

Done a lot of stuff. Having a quick brew then more stuff to do. Garlic planting next.

Mrs P wants her car in the garage while we are away. Not unreasonable but it has lived outside for 11 years!

So. I have manouvered my car as close to where I store my bike boxes, against the wall, as possible. I have then careful repositioned my bikes to take up minimal space on the opposite wall - two already live mounted on the wall, three leaning against it. I've removed the two old desks which are destined to become kindling.

And, drum roll, ......... it fits. 2" clearance from my car and 1" clearance from one of my levers. There is a tricky bit. Mrs P is out tomorrow night and I'll have to put it in the garage in the dark 

Next........it has to go in forwards. Fine. I have to climb over the seats, in to the boot and out of the tailgate! It's a Fiat 500, not much room for clambering around in one of those.

So quiz time:

A) Is this reasonable?
B) Do I qualify as husband of the year?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not your bikes they rode off on I hope.


No.....they would need good cutting gear to get through that lock.
Plus, they didnt manage to force the door as I have a lock on the inside**. 
**Its on the inside so I can unlock it and lift the door. Maybe I should have it outside as a deterent.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Done a lot of stuff. Having a quick brew then more stuff to do. Garlic planting next.
> 
> Mrs P wants her car in the garage while we are away. Not unreasonable but it has lived outside for 11 years!
> 
> ...




Luckily we only have 1 car. It's mine and fits in the garage just fine.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We were woken at 02.30 by the police. They were driving by and spotted 5 lads trying to break into the garage. They were using a huge crow bar, at least 4 foot long. There is a lock on the inside which prevented them getting in but they have damaged the door and mechanism. The lads did a runner leaving 5 bikes. How one of them rode a bike carrying that crow bar I dont know. And what were they going to steal while on bikes? So.......0500 when we got back to bed.


It's worring I have a lockup garage away from the flat every thing is insuranced, but you just don't quite know how the company will be until you have been robbed.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Luckily we only have 1 car. It's mine and fits in the garage just fine.


🤢


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 🤢




Mr WD doesn't drive.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2020)

Scotch mist here this morning and had to take the car out for shopping as the easiest pedestrian route down has been blocked by Scottish Water installing new sewer pipes in preparation for the next tourist invasion. 
My Trike lives in the back of the car unfolded and more or less ready to go. When I parked back home I noticed one of the rear lights on the trike was flashing. Nothing had touched it but it would not switch off and had to remove the batteries. Not a great problem as I have 4 separate lights in case of need as I use at least one for any road usage during daytime. The only theory I can come up with is air pressure when closing a sliding door has started this but it is an Aldi/Lidl cheapy so no great loss. Puzzle all the same.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2020)

Forensics have been out. Apparently all the scrotes wore gloves. So there is nothing the bobbies can do.
Apparently they have done 5 garages up to now.
Hahaha.......We know they were young as the police actually saw them. I started to say to MrsD "surely the parents must know what they are up to at 0300 in the morning"?
Then I thought......the parents will probably be angry that the failed!!!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Forensics have been out. Apparently all the scrotes wore gloves. So there is nothing the bobbies can do.
> Apparently they have done 5 garages up to now.
> Hahaha.......We know they were young as the police actually saw them. I started to say to MrsD "surely the parents must know what they are up to at 0300 in the morning"?
> Then I thought......the parents will probably be angry that the failed!!!


Get a " Kranks Alarm"!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2020)

Ne


classic33 said:


> Get a " Kranks Alarm"!


Never heard of that (but I will google it).
It is already alarmed, the ceiling is reinforced and the electric up&over has a lock on the inside.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ne
> 
> Never heard of that (but I will google it).
> It is already alarmed, the ceiling is reinforced and the electric up&over has a lock on the inside.


https://www.henrykrank.com/cleaning...ty/alarm-mines/door-mine-security-device.html


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2020)

What's everyone watching!!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's everyone watching!!


Silent Witness at 9. I’ll watch Midsomer Murders on catch up another night.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's everyone watching!!




Midsomer Murders


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Silent Witness at 9. I’ll watch Midsomer Murders on catch up another night.



Mah, Dr Alice is on telly at 9. I'm sat on the sofa in just my Y fronts in readiness.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Mah, Dr Alice is on telly at 9. I'm sat on the sofa in just my Y fronts in readiness.


Insulating tape removed from the camera on the TV!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2020)

With the exception of Drago, it's hard to understand what's so enthralling about what's on.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's everyone watching!!



I'm not, I've given up and I'm listening to music, Jeff Beck Emotion And Commotion, my Good Lady has gone to sleep in front of the TV.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Mah, Dr Alice is on telly at 9. I'm sat on the sofa in just my Y fronts in readiness.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


>


Something to go to sleep to!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Something to go to sleep to!




I'd rather not.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2020)

Shamefully nicked from Any Good Jokes.....


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2020)

Hello retirees. Seems gentle enough outside. Well I've been awake and snoozing since 4.00. I've finally given up. I have stupid stuff running through my mind. No problem, no issue, just stupid stuff. 😠

My last ride today before the Vietnam trip. The guys have decided I should chose the cafe - good of them. We will do a few local climbs before landing at a favourite, The Potter's Barn in Ribchester.

I'm now going to check the date when I can apply for my government beer tokens. It must be soon.

Ironing after that.


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2020)

Morning all, it is Thursday have a good one.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.


PaulSB said:


> Seems gentle enough outside.


Seconded.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, it is Thursday have a good one.


If it is I've missed my ride


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2020)

I have risen!

Muttley already walked. Its milder out today, foggy instead of frosty.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2020)

Morning all, @screenman obviously in a different time zone today.
Nice and dark outside but the frost that was on the ground last night has gone and the mist has come down instead. 
A nice long walk with the dog today, stopping at the market for some fruit on the way home is today's order of service.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Seems gentle enough outside.


Hmmmm......just been outside with the recycling. I thought quiet and can't hear a thing meant decent start to the day. In fact we are shrouded in a damp fog. I shall wait and see what messages start to pop up in the cycle group.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2020)

I'm doing the ironing, Carol "national treasure" weather person has just forecast "somewhere in the north could hit 13 degrees." I've never liked this person.......and now!!!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2020)

Does toast land the right way up in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2020)

Good Morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2020)

@screenman has been spending too much time listening to classic I think. He is rubbingoff on him. 

Good morning folks. Warmer but very very misty here..

Have a good one


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2020)

Calling @Drago , I am just near the end of Tim Moore's book, The Cyclist who went out in the cold. A very good read by the way.
Just got to this bit, and it seems you have a town in Bulgaria named in your honour 
A couple of line from the top


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2020)

The fog here is getting thicker by the minute, bit like me. Time to repaint the dining room ceiling now it is completely dry after the leak from a while back.


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> Calling @Drago , I am just near the end of Tim Moore's book, The Cyclist who went out in the cold. A very good read by the way.
> Just got to this bit, and it seems you have a town in Bulgaria named in your honour
> A couple of line from the top
> View attachment 501595



I have read a few of his books, all good. Did you really have to tell him there was a town named after him, we will never heat the last of it.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2020)

Morning all. 
Walking down to the village for a newspaper first thing, then we'll see what the day has in store after that.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello retirees. Seems gentle enough outside. Well I've been awake and snoozing since 4.00. I've finally given up. I have stupid stuff running through my mind. No problem, no issue, just stupid stuff. 😠


Annoying isn't it! I have even thought about going to the docs. My brain just never seems to switch off and is full of constant thoughts and worries, most of which don't even make a lot of sense 

Out an early walk with the head torch since I was up anyway. Another nice day up here.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> I have read a few of his books, all good. Did you really have to tell him there was a town named after him, we will never heat the last of it.


The description of the town is a bit bleak, I'm not sure even Mr Drago would want to be associated with it.


----------



## Mart44 (22 Jan 2020)

Good morning  - Dull, cold and foggy this morning but I'm going on a U3A walk anyway.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2020)

Well its not a nice day for ME. I am having a tooth out at 1200. She has booked a double appointment as the root is cracked so she is going to have to "dig for it".
In other news my sciatica is busy throbbing away. Its mainly in the thigh but jumps to the shin and then the ankle.
I dont want to take painkillers yet.... I will save them for just before she pulls the tooth.
On the weather front, its damp but mild today.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well its not a nice day for ME. I am having a tooth out at 1200. She has booked a double appointment as the root is cracked so she is going to have to "dig for it".
> In other news my sciatica is busy throbbing away. Its mainly in the thigh but jumps to the shin and then the ankle.
> I dont want to take painkillers yet.... I will save them for just before she pulls the tooth.
> On the weather front, its damp but mild today.




Good luck.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good luck.


Thank you.
As a full on card carrying coward I confess to having a few nerves.
I might have said that I went to have it out 2 weeks ago thinking that, as it was loose, it would be simple.
As they say "men make plans and god laughs" (or something along those lines).


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If it is I've missed my ride


It'll explain why you were awake early, you slept through Wednesday. Then you were trying to work out what you planned yesterday, for today.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2020)

Had a very pleasant walk through the burrows and dunes, then back along the beach with the doggie.
A bit cool but virtually no wind, which is very unusual down here.
Tide was fully out and the beach was HUGE!
Drove back through Croyde and Georgeham to pick up a newspaper, enjoying the views across the bay as I came back over the top of Saunton Down.
All in all 'twas a very nice start to the day.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2020)

Well i am back home now. The dentist said I was sooo brave I could have a sticker to show people. I did have to ask for it first though.
It went pretty much as she said it would. The tooth itself came away easily then she had to dig a bit for the root. I needed another dose of anaesthetic for that part as it was painful but she got the whole root out.
Sat with a medicinal whisky now.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well i am back home now. The dentist said I was sooo brave I could have a sticker to show people. I did have to ask for it first though.
> It went pretty much as she said it would. The tooth itself came away easily then she had to dig a bit for the root. I needed another dose of anaesthetic for that part as it was painful but she got the whole root out.
> Sat with a medicinal whisky now.




What a brave boy you are. Well done.


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well i am back home now. The dentist said I was sooo brave I could have a sticker to show people. I did have to ask for it first though.
> It went pretty much as she said it would. The tooth itself came away easily then she had to dig a bit for the root. I needed another dose of anaesthetic for that part as it was painful but she got the whole root out.
> Sat with a medicinal whisky now.



That is amazing, I would have been typing that with a lisp.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2020)

Little 21 mile bimble on the hybrid since it was so nice. Hard going with a heavy hybrid with mudguards and legs that aren't up to much yet, but it's nice to be able to start getting some gentle miles in at this time of year.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2020)

This is the wrecking bar the scrotes used to tey and break into our garage (not the one in pink)..... it is 1.5 mtrs long and approx 30mm diameter. It weighs a LOT. They were on bikes...... how do you cycle with one of them.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 501627
> 
> This is the wrecking bar the scrotes used to tey and break into our garage (not the one in pink)..... it is 1.5 mtrs long and approx 30mm diameter. It weighs a LOT. They were on bikes...... how do you cycle with one of them.


 Wrecking bar that size = Pikey's


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Wrecking bar that size = Pikey's


Our thoughts also.
According to the bobby they were off like rats =Pikeys
They left 5 bikes when they legged it. No problem, they will just nick 5 more = Pikeys.
TBF there must be some nice ones, somewhere, maybe, possibly.....ok maybe not


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> It'll explain why you were awake early, you slept through Wednesday. Then you were trying to work out what you planned yesterday, for today.


Of course - why didn't I realise this?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Annoying isn't it! I have even thought about going to the docs. My brain just never seems to switch off and is full of constant thoughts and worries, most of which don't even make a lot of sense
> 
> Out an early walk with the head torch since I was up anyway. Another nice day up here.


Yes, very annoying. When I worked I could understand it as I'd have work issues on my mind. This morning I had cycling thoughts running through my mind - crazy! I don't know if the doctor can help, I think it's a question of trying to find a way to clear the mind and I wish I knew the answer.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, very annoying. When I worked I could understand it as I'd have work issues on my mind. This morning I had cycling thoughts running through my mind - crazy! I don't know if the doctor can help, I think it's a question of trying to find a way to clear the mind and I wish I knew the answer.


I'm actually just sitting reading about ways of helping deal with excessive overthinking, rumination, anxiety, etc just now! I wish I could learn to meditate but I only last about 30 seconds before my mind races off to think about stuff again. Lol. I will keep practicing though as it might get easier. It's silly as I have very little in my life now that is really worth worrying about.


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, very annoying. When I worked I could understand it as I'd have work issues on my mind. This morning I had cycling thoughts running through my mind - crazy! I don't know if the doctor can help, I think it's a question of trying to find a way to clear the mind and I wish I knew the answer.



Meditation, I had to be careful there.


----------



## 12boy (22 Jan 2020)

What I can control I take care of and then it is done. What I cannot control I disregard by doing things I enjoy or that at least require what few leetle grey cells I have left to focus on the task at hand. I confess that I rely heavily on the endorphins generated by riding bikes......it is my form of meditation. A guy on an archery blog said something like " don't worry about getting old.....it doesn't last that long." I have taken comfort in the idea that if things become really unpleasant I can check out. In fact, my sons have said that they would be willing to visit me with half a brick in a sock if needed. How's that for filial devotion?


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 501627
> 
> This is the wrecking bar the scrotes used to tey and break into our garage (not the one in pink)..... it is 1.5 mtrs long and approx 30mm diameter. It weighs a LOT. They were on bikes...... how do you cycle with one of them.


Honest answer, over/on the shoulder with more of the weight to the rear. Easier carry, and cuts down on close passes, for some reason.

Any building works nearby?


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Meditation, I had to be careful there.



Meditation, thats what helps me most of the time, I learnt to meditate when I first started to do yoga, and had a good teacher and its proved very useful. I also have a CD called insight, uses something called binaural beats, it sounds like falling rain when I listen to it, I thought snake oil when I first brought it, but on headphones it helps most of the time if the meditation isn't helping.


----------



## rustybolts (22 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> Calling @Drago , I am just near the end of Tim Moore's book, The Cyclist who went out in the cold. A very good read by the way.
> Just got to this bit, and it seems you have a town in Bulgaria named in your honour
> A couple of line from the top
> View attachment 501595


Great read , the bit about the near nuclear false alarm incident would send a chill through you. Proper masochist to undertake it on that tiny bike though


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Great read , the bit about the near nuclear false alarm incident would send a chill through you. Proper masochist to undertake it on that tiny bike though


I do remember the incident, Thatcher and Regan were conducting War games, watched by the USSR from afar. NATO forces changed all the radio frequencies as they would do in a real situation and the USSR thought the west was going to do a pre emptive strike.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm actually just sitting reading about ways of helping deal with excessive overthinking, rumination, anxiety, etc just now! I wish I could learn to meditate but I only last about 30 seconds before my mind races off to think about stuff again. Lol. I will keep practicing though as it might get easier. It's silly as I have very little in my life now that is really worth worrying about.


I usually find that watching a nice gentle comedy film helps me have a good nights sleep.
Should be OK tonight..........just watched 'JOKER'.........


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I usually find that watching a nice gentle comedy film helps me have a good nights sleep.
> Should be OK tonight..........just watched 'JOKER'.........


What's wrong with that. Afraid of clowns?


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2020)

We've had a good day, after taking my Good Lady for her dental checkup we drove out to a favourite cafe for lunch, and on the way back called in on my elderly sister in law for a gossip and a cuppa, she lives on her own so we try and call in and see if she's OK, once we got home I got my Good Ladies pill dispenser loaded, cleaned the car, and the bathroom. Tonight I've been persuaded to join Whats App by a friend so thats something else to learn about.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> We've had a good day, after taking my Good Lady for her dental checkup we drove out to a favourite cafe for lunch, and on the way back called in on my elderly sister in law for a gossip and a cuppa, she lives on her own so we try and call in and see if she's OK, once we got home I got my Good Ladies pill dispenser loaded, cleaned the car, and the bathroom. Tonight I've been persuaded to join Whats App by a friend so thats something else to learn about.


Whatsapp is very good. When eg on holiday tou can send messages or videos free, so long as you have wifi.


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Whatsapp is very good. When eg on holiday tou can send messages or videos free, so long as you have wifi.


It's now owned by Faecesbook, and that's good enough reason not to use it.

Night Johnboy.


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> It's now owned by Faecesbook, and that's good enough reason not to use it.
> 
> Night Johnboy.



I'm on facebook as well.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> It's now owned by Faecesbook, and that's good enough reason not to use it.
> 
> Night Johnboy.


Night GramMa

You've aged a lot in two days!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2020)

Right!!!!
I have bl**dy sciatica
I have half my gob ripped out. Well one tooth but who's counting.
I have made inroads to a bottle of whisky. So I am off to bed.
Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right!!!!
> I have bl**dy sciatica
> I have half my gob ripped out. Well one tooth but who's counting.
> I have made inroads to a bottle of whisky. So I am off to bed.
> Sweet dreams everyone.


Sithi


Leave the bottle downstairs!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2020)




----------



## screenman (23 Jan 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2020)

Good Day. It's foggy, but nowhere near as bad as yesterday, with light rain. Mrs P was panicking about delayed flights but I think we will be OK.

At 13.10 our flight departs Manchester >Hanoi. In the meantime we have to get the 08.37 Chorley >Manchester Airport. State of the trains up here that is likely to be the bigger adventure.

Applied for my Government beer tokens yesterday. Due May 6th. 

I'll pop in from time to time. See you in three weeks.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day. It's foggy, but nowhere near as bad as yesterday, with light rain. Mrs P was panicking about delayed flights but I think we will be OK.
> 
> At 13.10 our flight departs Manchester >Hanoi. In the meantime we have to get the 08.37 Chorley >Manchester Airport. State of the trains up here that is likely to be the bigger adventure.
> 
> ...


Have a great time. Your government beer tokens will arrive the day after my birthday then 

Another dry and quite mild day up here but more wind so not sure what's on the cards. Definitely a walk soon but not sure about a cycle depending on how strong the wind gets as it's my pet hate. Think I would rather cycle in the rain.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day. It's foggy, but nowhere near as bad as yesterday, with light rain. Mrs P was panicking about delayed flights but I think we will be OK.
> 
> At 13.10 our flight departs Manchester >Hanoi. In the meantime we have to get the 08.37 Chorley >Manchester Airport. State of the trains up here that is likely to be the bigger adventure.
> 
> ...


Have a good one 🛫


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
Seems to be getting lighter each evening now, but the mornings seem to still stay dark🌙


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2020)

I have risen!

May go for a long ride today. Forecast is dry and a bit milder, so why not?


----------



## gavroche (23 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> May go for a long ride today. Forecast is dry and a bit milder, so why not?


Will you be using the ebike?


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day. It's foggy, but nowhere near as bad as yesterday, with light rain. Mrs P was panicking about delayed flights but I think we will be OK.
> 
> At 13.10 our flight departs Manchester >Hanoi. In the meantime we have to get the 08.37 Chorley >Manchester Airport. State of the trains up here that is likely to be the bigger adventure.
> 
> ...



Have fun


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2020)

Enjoy your holiday.

Good morning. Another misty start but not as bad as yesterday. Have a good one folks


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2020)

Morning all. 
Waiting in for a parcel today.
Bloody hate having to do that. Why don't all couriers use a decent tracking system?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Waiting in for a parcel today.
> Bloody hate having to do that. Why don't all couriers use a decent tracking system?



I like DPD tracking system.


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2020)

I've had a look outside, it looks like I'm going to need radar this morning.


----------



## screenman (23 Jan 2020)

Swim done, was not a nice drive there in thick fog.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2020)

Morning all, damp and misty outside this morning. 
MrsP has a professional cat behaviourist visiting today as the cats, although they are litter mates are not getting on together. The large Male tabby constantly bullies the two smaller females. 
Tonight we are back at the quiz night where we had some success last week


----------



## Mart44 (23 Jan 2020)

Good morning - A ride to the allotment this morning to put some bordering boards in. Some peeling wallpaper to glue back in place this afternoon.

I've got a new mini-PC to set up and play with too.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jan 2020)

Morning


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day. It's foggy, but nowhere near as bad as yesterday, with light rain. Mrs P was panicking about delayed flights but I think we will be OK.
> 
> At 13.10 our flight departs Manchester >Hanoi. In the meantime we have to get the 08.37 Chorley >Manchester Airport. State of the trains up here that is likely to be the bigger adventure.
> 
> ...


Have a good one Paul.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Jan 2020)

Run done. If not sunny, still quite pleasant out today.
Now off to Wentworth... not the golf course one.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Seems to be getting lighter each evening now, but the mornings seem to still stay dark🌙


We were saying the same thing. 0830 and it was still very dark.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees.
Todays news is.......
Weather not bad. No fog as others seem to have.
Woke to find I have a bloody pillow. I rinsed with salty water before bed and thought me gob had stopped bleeding but it must have decided to leak over night
We have an electrician coming today.....2 jobs. One is the outside security lights. T'other is an electric fire and the plug is overheating......we need to know where the problem is and if it can be fixed.
@Mo1959 the sciatic pain is less today. It still hurts but my left left leg doesn't want to do what my brain tells it to do. Do you find that?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day. It's foggy, but nowhere near as bad as yesterday, with light rain. Mrs P was panicking about delayed flights but I think we will be OK.
> 
> At 13.10 our flight departs Manchester >Hanoi. In the meantime we have to get the 08.37 Chorley >Manchester Airport. State of the trains up here that is likely to be the bigger adventure.
> 
> ...


I thought you said you were going at the end of this month?

Whilst I understand that the trains aren't the best in the world, allowing a week before your flight to get to the airport is a tad excessive.

You travelling via Dubai, the airport has free WiFi!!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Run done. If not sunny, still quite pleasant out today.
> Now off to Wentworth... not the golf course one.


Female prison, you In trouble?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning fellow retirees.
> Todays news is.......
> Weather not bad. No fog as others seem to have.
> Woke to find I have a bloody pillow. I rinsed with salty water before bed and thought me gob had stopped bleeding but it must have decided to leak over night
> ...


Sadly that is the thing that bothers me most now. My cycling speed has dropped by 2 - 3 mph for what seems like the same or more effort. It's like the legs don't have the same strength or muscle firing now. I've giving up running again as I felt it was making things worse so see how I feel after a year of walking/cycling. I happened to speak to my recently retired doctor a few weeks ago and he was saying he really wouldn't advise back surgery unless it's an absolute last resort so I will just keep going the best I can. He is only a year younger than me and regularly cycles at 17 - 18mph and runs 7 minute miles. Talk about green with envy!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadly that is the thing that bothers me most now. My cycling speed has dropped by 2 - 3 mph for what seems like the same or more effort. It's like the legs don't have the same strength or muscle firing now. I've giving up running again as I felt it was making things worse so see how I feel after a year of walking/cycling. I happened to speak to my recently retired doctor a few weeks ago and he was saying he really wouldn't advise back surgery unless it's an absolute last resort so I will just keep going the best I can. He is only a year younger than me and regularly cycles at 17 - 18mph and runs 7 minute miles. Talk about green with envy!


Yes, I used to run half marathons at 8.5 mph (in my younger days). I am getting really frustrated. October 18th was my last ride .
I think its the 'not knowing' if/when it will improve that I hate the most.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2020)

@PaulSB, are these yours?






Down to 18 notes now, maybe.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> I thought you said you were going at the end of this month?
> 
> Whilst I understand that the trains aren't the best in the world, allowing a week before your flight to get to the airport is a tad excessive.
> 
> You travelling via Dubai, the airport has free WiFi!!


Yep we are. I'm just filling my boots with free Manchester wi fi right now.

To my astonishment the NORTHERN train was new, clean, comfy and had wi fi.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep we are. I'm just filling my boots with free Manchester wi fi right now.
> 
> *To my astonishment the NORTHERN train was new, clean, comfy and had wi fi. *


They even have working charging points, on some of them!


----------



## rustybolts (23 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadly that is the thing that bothers me most now. My cycling speed has dropped by 2 - 3 mph for what seems like the same or more effort. It's like the legs don't have the same strength or muscle firing now. I've giving up running again as I felt it was making things worse so see how I feel after a year of walking/cycling. I happened to speak to my recently retired doctor a few weeks ago and he was saying he really wouldn't advise back surgery unless it's an absolute last resort so I will just keep going the best I can. He is only a year younger than me and regularly cycles at 17 - 18mph and runs 7 minute miles. Talk about green with envy!


I found an old black and white photo recently of me running a half marathon in Rosslare about 40 years ago , my legs were sinewy but muscular . Now they are matchsticks with muscle wastage but I still run a bit. I used to run the Dublin city marathon in well under 3 hours , ran it in 2016 took me 4hrs 27 mins and it nearly knackered me BUT I am glad to be able to still run a bit . My old dad used to say " every day above ground is a good day " and even racked with pains he said daily " thank God to be alive and to be so well" . There is an older lady living behind me who is 92 , she is bolt upright , no sign of a dowagers hump and walks everywhere . She wears a bit of red lipstick and looks glamorous , wearing a nice coat and necklace etc. She said to me recently that all her friends are dead ,"Tom they sat down and looked at the telly" . She has two Japanese male university students staying in her house and walks to the shop to get her groceries rather than having them delivered . She is seen walking everywhere and no one would dare stop the car to offer her a lift. So keep walking and cycling , don't bother with tines , if you are half as glamorous as you appear in your little photo you have many , many a long year left in you


----------



## rustybolts (23 Jan 2020)

TIMES not tines ! where's me glasses ? oh ! on top of my head


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Female prison, you In trouble?


Ah, then no, not that one either.
Not much awareness of the penal system ... m'lud.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2020)

rustybolts said:


> I found an old black and white photo recently of me running a half marathon in Rosslare about 40 years ago , my legs were sinewy but muscular . Now they are matchsticks with muscle wastage but I still run a bit. I used to run the Dublin city marathon in well under 3 hours , ran it in 2016 took me 4hrs 27 mins and it nearly knackered me BUT I am glad to be able to still run a bit . My old dad used to say " every day above ground is a good day " and even racked with pains he said daily " thank God to be alive and to be so well" . There is an older lady living behind me who is 92 , she is bolt upright , no sign of a dowagers hump and walks everywhere . She wears a bit of red lipstick and looks glamorous , wearing a nice coat and necklace etc. She said to me recently that all her friends are dead ,"Tom they sat down and looked at the telly" . She has two Japanese male university students staying in her house and walks to the shop to get her groceries rather than having them delivered . She is seen walking everywhere and no one would dare stop the car to offer her a lift. So keep walking and cycling , don't bother with tines , if you are half as glamorous as you appear in your little photo you have many , many a long year left in you


Why, thank you. I never really thought of myself as glamorous but I will gladly accept the compliment


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2020)

I got back about two, did one of my regular routes out to Hatton locks, rode 53 miles.I rode most of the way out in fog, I've got a set of cheap Halford s flashing lights on the bike which are ideal when its like that, got the other side of Lowsonford and it started drizzling, and did so all the way to the cafe. It was dry on the way home but the roads were still very mucky. So not the nicest of rides and I'm slower than a slow thing at the moment, I'm still getting some back and hip pain, if that eases I'll get some turbo work done which should help that, but its just nice to be out on my bike at the moment.


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadly that is the thing that bothers me most now. My cycling speed has dropped by 2 - 3 mph for what seems like the same or more effort. It's like the legs don't have the same strength or muscle firing now. I've giving up running again as I felt it was making things worse so see how I feel after a year of walking/cycling. I happened to speak to my recently retired doctor a few weeks ago and he was saying he really wouldn't advise back surgery unless it's an absolute last resort so I will just keep going the best I can. He is only a year younger than me and regularly cycles at 17 - 18mph and runs 7 minute miles. Talk about green with envy!



I think most of us will start slowing down at some point, I'm well down on the pace I had as a club rider, I used to average 16-17 mph on my own and managed group rides at 18-19 mph average, these days I'm around the 13 mph average, down on the 14 mph average I was doing at the end of last summer, I'm down on power working very hard and not getting a lot back. Whats irritating is I have friends who are in their 70's who have barely slowed down,


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> I think most of us will start slowing down at some point, I'm well down on the pace I had as a club rider, I used to average 16-17 mph on my own and managed group rides at 18-19 mph average, these days I'm around the 13 mph average, down on the 14 mph average I was doing at the end of last summer, I'm down on power working very hard and not getting a lot back. Whats irritating is I have friends who are in their 70's who have barely slowed down,


Aged 73 (next month) I only got into cycling some 10?? years ago. 45 miles is a long way for me at 12-13 mph.
I take my hat off to you, Paul, Ian and others on here who regularly grind out 50+ in the winter.
TBH a 10 miler would be nice at the moment.
Keep it up dave r.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Aged 73 (next month) I only got into cycling some 10?? years ago. 45 miles is a long way for me at 12-13 mph.
> I take my hat off to you, Paul, Ian and others on here who regularly grind out 50+ in the winter.
> TBH a 10 miler would be nice at the moment.
> Keep it up dave r.


Thank you kindly for including me in such august company, but I'm way behind Paul, Dave & co and only manage around 30 milers in winter ... and I'm only a 'young' whippersnapper! Having said that I am off 'on tour' shortly and hoping for a few longer ones


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2020)

Car to garage this morning for new tyres so took service bus and then ferry to Oban. Not an experience I will repeat anytime soon. Double deck city type bus with hard and skimpy seats and no apparent heating. After about 22 miles of this starting at 0745 I was freezing and stiffened up. Ferry much better at this season being quieter. There are a couple of comics who man the gangway doors. In summer one just stands with both doors in hand, flings them open as he leaps clear and shouts “ GO “. The other has a similar stance but shouts “ no fighting,no kicking and no biting GO” before leaping clear. You have to quick to keep clear of the shopping trolley brigade as they would run you over without a thought. Why they are in such a rush I do not know as most of them come from “ Little England “ which is only 5 miles down the road. Mebbe they have to get their panzer wagons out of the car park before the tourist traffic gets in their way.
I had serious fights with them in my wheelchair pushing days but that is a different matter.


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jan 2020)

Morning all


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2020)

Yay! It's Fish Friday.


----------



## screenman (24 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yay! It's Fish Friday.



Just another Saturday here, have a good one everybody out on the bike later before gym tonight.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, got a second place again in the pub quiz last night.
A small disaster in the fact that the milk has gone off so no tea this morning, so up to the shops will be the first job of the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees, got a second place again in the pub quiz last night.
> A small disaster in the fact that the milk has gone off so no tea this morning, so up to the shops will be the first job of the day.


I can take black coffee if I have to, but not black tea.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I can take black coffee if I have to, but not black tea.



I drink both my tea and coffee black, the only thing I add milk to is my cornflakes.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Just another Saturday here, have a good one everybody out on the bike later before gym tonight.


Are you in a different time zone?


----------



## screenman (24 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Are you in a different time zone?



Yep! it is all mine.


----------



## screenman (24 Jan 2020)

Latest news, dishwasher is not filling with water.


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2020)

I still feel a bit chesty from the cold I had last weekend, and my 85 mile ride yesterday has left me feeling a bit sore in the airways. Feet up with a hot mug of Bovril and take it easy methinks.


----------



## gavroche (24 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Latest news, dishwasher is not filling with water.


The sink will.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Latest news, dishwasher is not filling with water.


Maybe she's not thirsty?


----------



## gavroche (24 Jan 2020)

Anybody seen the film " 1917" ? My wife fancies going to the pictures to watch it and it is not very often that we do , so is it worth it?


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Jan 2020)

The sunny couple of hours that the Met Office forecast for these parts has not materialised. Wheels rolling under leaden skies it is then.


----------



## screenman (24 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> Anybody seen the film " 1917" ? My wife fancies going to the pictures to watch it and it is not very often that we do , so is it worth it?



I know a few people that have been they all said it was good, not one for me though.


----------



## gavroche (24 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> I still feel a bit chesty from the cold I had last weekend, and my 85 mile ride yesterday


That's impressive. How long did that take you?


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> Anybody seen the film " 1917" ? My wife fancies going to the pictures to watch it and it is not very often that we do , so is it worth it?


I saw it the other day, it does live up to all the hype. It is a very good film.
I did notice a couple of continuity issues, but all in all it is worth seeing.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> Anybody seen the film " 1917" ? My wife fancies going to the pictures to watch it and it is not very often that we do , so is it worth it?


1917 that would be in black and white


----------



## GM (24 Jan 2020)

Morning all. Had a bit of an accident this morning....








Looks like one of Drago's crime scenes  ......I over cooked my berries


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Had a bit of an accident this morning....
> 
> View attachment 501823
> 
> ...


I hope you don't mean your plums?


----------



## GM (24 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> Anybody seen the film " 1917" ? My wife fancies going to the pictures to watch it and it is not very often that we do , so is it worth it?





I saw it the other day as well, I gave it 6/10. I thought the camera work was excellent, but I found the casting a bit odd, 2 famous actors having 2 minute speaking parts.


----------



## GM (24 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> I hope you don't mean your plums?




Oh no, plums still intact


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2020)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2020)

Good (late) morning to all.
I watched Lpool win away at Wolves last night. I always enjoy a drink while watching these matches......so I also had a good sleep.
My gob seems to be healing well and the sciatica is not as painful.......I really want to get a ride in next week.
I hope PaulSB is enjoying Cambodia. I just checked the weather AND ITS 33° . Not for me!!
Can someone explain this for me please. Last night MrsD said lunch today will be either a Chinese takeaway or the local pub for a shared platter. TODAY she wants sausage and mash with gravy....how does that work?? If I 'know' what I will be eating my taste buds get ready for it and thats it.
So another lazy day for me then.


----------



## screenman (24 Jan 2020)

The dishwasher is scrap, Neff no more every item we have had off of them has not stood the test of time. Grrr!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2020)

I have had a MTB spin for a change. Good workout given the weight plus nobbly tyres. Looking forward to my lunch now.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> *Just another Saturday here, *have a good one everybody out on the bike later before gym tonight.


You mean it's not Sunday!!


----------



## screenman (24 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean it's not Sunday!!



Let me check.


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have had a MTB spin for a change. Good workout given the *weight*


I fear you may come to regret that Mo


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Jan 2020)

Apart from the atrociously muddy roads and the rather overcast conditions, that was a wonderful ride. If winter was like this throughout, I could just about cope.
Went through Bolsover; although I didn't see the 'Beast,' there was a hot air balloon! Never seen one at this time of year before.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I fear you may come to regret that Mo


Even met a monster!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good (late) morning to all.
> I watched Lpool win away at Wolves last night. I always enjoy a drink while watching these matches......so I also had a good sleep.
> My gob seems to be healing well and the sciatica is not as painful.......I really want to get a ride in next week.
> I hope PaulSB is enjoying Cambodia. I just checked the weather AND ITS 33° . Not for me!!
> ...



Liverpool are doing great this season and will almost certainly win the title and probably with a record number of points. But, I thought they rode their luck last night and Wolves were the better team.

I think you have a few years at the top in front of you. City are at the start of the inevitable decline that happens to all the big hitters once their golden moment is over, Leicester will probably not throw enough money at the enterprise and Chelsea (our team) and M.Utd are 2-3 years away from being title contenders.

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Even met a monster!
> View attachment 501833


Bloody hell.... ....enough to spoil your ride.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Liverpool are doing great this season and will almost certainly win the title and probably with a record number of points. But, I thought they rode their luck last night and Wolves were the better team.
> 
> I think you have a few years at the top in front of you. City are at the start of the inevitable decline that happens to all the big hitters once their golden moment is over, Leicester will probably not throw enough money at the enterprise and Chelsea (our team) and M.Utd are 2-3 years away from being title contenders.
> 
> Enjoy the ride!


I agree with most of what you say. A draw or even a Wolves win was looking likely. They are a very good team.
Re ManU.......I can see it being a long rebuilding job IF IF IF they get rid of Woodward. Sadly the owners can only see $$$ and Woodward is giving them that with sponsor deals etc.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good (late) morning to all.
> I watched Lpool win away at Wolves last night. I always enjoy a drink while watching these matches......so I also had a good sleep.
> My gob seems to be healing well and the sciatica is not as painful.......I really want to get a ride in next week.
> *I hope PaulSB is enjoying Cambodia. I just checked the weather AND ITS 33° . Not for me!!*1
> ...


1) I don't think he actually went. He's hiding either in Manchester Airport, or stuck in Dubai. Think Tom Hanks & Terminal for the second one.
I mean who takes "only 21 notes" with them on an international holiday!!
2) Anger management when it comes to making the mash. Beating those poor spuds up.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good (late) morning to all.
> I watched Lpool win away at Wolves last night. I always enjoy a drink while watching these matches......so I also had a good sleep.
> My gob seems to be healing well and the sciatica is not as painful.......I really want to get a ride in next week.
> I hope PaulSB is enjoying Cambodia. I just checked the weather AND ITS 33° . Not for me!!
> ...



EXPLAIN! the working of a woman mind, better men than me have tried and failed.


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2020)

Just been out in Mrs D's car. Other than moving it on and off the driveway I've not been out in it yet, and coming back she let me have a go. Holy Mary Mother of Trump!!! 408 BHP - pressing the accelerator is like standing on a land mine. It's almost big motorbike levels of thrust. No wonder Mrs D likes it so much. My older XC90 is the more powerful variant of the D5 with 400NM 200 odd brake and that hustles along pretty well, but this thing is twice as powerful. I'm not sure if it accelerated or if the planet rotated underneath me.


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2020)

I've a feeling there will soon be a post from Terminal 1, Manchester Airport.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
parkrun Saturday.


----------



## screenman (25 Jan 2020)

Morning all, Burns Night celebration later..


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2020)

I have risen!

Muttley already walked. Search and rescue training this morning, so a busy day.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks,  nothing planned for today, though my Good Ladies down the hair dressers later so I'll be on Chauffeuring duties.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2020)

Morning folks. Dull and cooler here today.


----------



## GM (25 Jan 2020)

Morning all. Hospital appointment this morning. Going to have an Endoscopy, so that means no breakfast  and I'm Hank Marvin!


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2020)

Off to Barnstaple for a bit of shopping this morning.
Haven't been into town for a couple of weeks.
Might nip into Latitude 48 whilst I'm there.....


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Hospital appointment this morning. Going to have an Endoscopy, so that means no breakfast  and I'm Hank Marvin!


Euky yuk yuk.
Hope all goes well.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2020)

Morning all 
House sorted, last nights dishes sorted, cuppa char made for MrsD and a coffee for me.
Last night I was given formal notice by SWMBO that we are getting the bus to town. Right now she looks like she would rather go back to bed.......mmm we shall see.


----------



## screenman (25 Jan 2020)

Off out to buy a dishwasher.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2020)

Shopping done. 
Managed to slip into Latitude 48 for a swift pint of GT Ales Oatmeal Stout.
Brewed locally just down the road from me, and at £3 a pint it seemed churlish to turn it down.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2020)

My new computer is up and running .......so far so good now uploading 10 years of files


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2020)

BT are refunding me £57 as I had overpaid when I left.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2020)

Parking wars broken out in earnest. Parking in evening has always been tight but there has always been neighbourly cooperation. The detested holiday home which backs on to our street has tourists who cannot be bothered parking at the front where their parking area is and parked two cars here last night. My car was not out so no problem for me. Three neighbours could not get parked safely and had to use the carriageway which is a bit narrow so not at all pleased and this is only January. It will only get worse when the main tourist season starts. The first person to see them is to have stern words preferably with mainly four letters.


----------



## Mart44 (25 Jan 2020)

Good afternoon - A quiet day with time to spare for a change. I might watch a film soon. I slept for 7 hours last night. Most unusual for me. I wish I could do that every night.


----------



## 12boy (25 Jan 2020)

7 hours of sleep is good for me, too. Damn the bladder! I do like little naps during the day but I've learned they are best if I'm not driving.


----------



## screenman (25 Jan 2020)

The new dishwasher is plumbed in and working, but better than that I have found the impact driver I was looking for yesterday, it was on the dining room table which at the moment is in the lounge due to ongoing decorating of the dining room, it was in fact hiding behind a vase full of flowers. I thought I was going to have to ask Drago to come look for it.


----------



## gavroche (25 Jan 2020)

I had every intention of going for a ride today as the weather was perfect but I got up late, took Molly for a long walk up the mountain in Sychnant Pass ( beautiful view from up there) , washed the car and a few other jobs so by the time I finished, it is now getting dark so , no ride. 
I saw two cyclists going up the Pass so chapeau to them as it is very steep.
Rain is forecasted tomorrow so the bike won't be going out.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2020)

So how does that work then? On my way back from shopping yesterday I called in at the doctors and made an appointment for the doctor to have a look at my back and hips, they've been giving me serious grief for a couple of months now, today I've had the best day I've had for weeks, very little pain and I'm a lot more mobile.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> So how does that work then? On my way back from shopping yesterday I called in at the doctors and made an appointment for the doctor to have a look at my back and hips, they've been giving me serious grief for a couple of months now, today I've had the best day I've had for weeks, very little pain and I'm a lot more mobile.


It's magic.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2020)

We had a power cut earlier, lasted about half an hour, I'd just finished the ironing and was having a cuppa before putting the ironing away and the lights went out, we ended up drinking our  by candle light.


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jan 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2020)

Morning. Not sure why I'm up as it is to be heavy rain until afternoon. I tried not having coffee after lunchtime yesterday, but it didn't make a blind bit of difference to my sleep.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
When daylight dawns, hoping to sneak in a short ride before the rains arrive proper.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jan 2020)

Morning all, another grey start to the day here. I shall be out with the dog soon and then a bike ride with my mate of around 20 miles give or take a few before the rain comes around lunchtime. Then maybe a pint or two in the Mitre before hometime.


----------



## Drago (26 Jan 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks. Rain and high winds here.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2020)

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> So how does that work then? On my way back from shopping yesterday I called in at the doctors and made an appointment for the doctor to have a look at my back and hips, they've been giving me serious grief for a couple of months now, today I've had the best day I've had for weeks, very little pain and I'm a lot more mobile.


Just goes to show how clever your Doctor is. He/she has cured you without even having to see you  hope it lasts


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2020)

morning folks, families here, off to Sunday dinner this afternoon, a posh Italian in Kenilworth.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> we ended up drinking our  by candle light.


Ahhh....who said romance was dead hey.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2020)

Morning all.
We had spag bol and garlic bread last night, together a rather nice bottle of red wine.
Then we committed the cardinal sin of not cleaning up afterwards. We enjoyed a good nights sleep but woke up to face the mess.
Mostly sorted now. Dishwasher stacked. I am now enjoying my coffee while MrsD is enjoying her Yorkshire tea in a nice china cup......how elegant is that.


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2020)

Morning all, Wednesday?


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, Wednesday?


Tuesday.


----------



## Mart44 (26 Jan 2020)

Good Morning - I'm up and about ..err ..I think that's all so far.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, Wednesday?


I'm not saying


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2020)

Kick board adjusted and refitted, garage tidying started. Lovely sunny day here but with a cold wind unfortunately.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2020)

I havnt done anything yet. Just having another coffee.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I havnt done anything yet. Just having another coffee.


I think I might have to have one. I am getting serious withdrawals!


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2020)

Overcast and showery here today.
Off for a doggie walk through the dunes and back along the beach next.
Walking down to the village for Sunday lunch later.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jan 2020)

Dull and windy today. My wife mentioned going to B&Q to look at wallpapers this afternoon. I don't like the sound of that as I hate decorating and i think that's what she has on her mind. Yesterday, she was asking me if we have any white ceiling paint left . All the signs are there!


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2020)

Eee....it's a bit manky out there!
I'll take a brolly with me down to my local.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jan 2020)

Terrific, just found out they are going to put a gipsy camp 250 meters away from my home 
I've got garages security, but I hope I don't have to see if my insurance is any good


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Terrific, just found out they are going to put a gipsy camp 250 meters away from my home
> I've got garages security, but I hope I don't have to see if my insurance is any good



The people that pass these laws should be forced to live next to them.
Warrington has agreed to a new camp but have so far refused to reveal where. We live next to an open area which is on the list of possibles.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Terrific, just found out they are going to put a gipsy camp 250 meters away from my home
> I've got garages security, but I hope I don't have to see if my insurance is any good


Apart from them getting the name of being light fingered, you may also get them turning up looking for casual work.....the usual cut your grass, hedges, etc. Lady next door to me got ripped off and stupidly gave one money up front and never got the job finished.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2020)

And...............the sun is out.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jan 2020)

Sample papers brought home, now decision time on which one to get. Must not rush into it though.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Terrific, just found out they are going to put a gipsy camp 250 meters away from my home
> I've got garages security, but I hope I don't have to see if my insurance is any good



I had an extended family of “ travellers “ in a cottage next to my workshop for a whole winter. Total nightmare. Anything not concreted in was stolen and anything concreted was vandalised. My boat which was next to the workshop for the winter had all moveable fittings stolen ie shackles etc tho’ they did leave the mast and rigging long enough for me to get it somewhere else. The door could be seen opening quietly from time to time as the juveniles crept in on hands and knees. “ Just having a look mister, wanted to see what was inside”. The cottage was owned by property developers who presumably wanted it left in such a state as to be only fit for demolishing. In the meantime probably we were all paying the rent indirectly.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> And...............the sun is out.


And the rain is falling . A nice 20 mile ride and a couple of pints when we got back. We had sharp shower on the way out but got back before the rain started in earnest.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> And...............the sun is out.


Put it away, before someone complains about you!


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2020)

Ciao bella, nice place, nice food, but on a Sunday all they do is a carvery, no italian for me today, most disappointing.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jan 2020)

It's finally stopped  but it's dark outside


----------



## Drago (26 Jan 2020)

Backache. Right in the middle.


----------



## screenman (26 Jan 2020)

Another Sunday over, I am always at my most miserable on a Sunday.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Another Sunday over, I am always at my most miserable on a Sunday.


Just over 12 hours ago you said, 


screenman said:


> Morning all, Wednesday?


----------



## Drago (26 Jan 2020)

Night Johnhoy.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnhoy.


Night GranMa


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just over 12 hours ago you said,



Depression, had it forever but Sunday is always the worse day of the week. Now it is Tuesday I will not be as bad, nobody has ever figured out why it is like that.


----------



## Drago (27 Jan 2020)

I have risen!

Was intending to walk the dog early but its hammering it down out there, so I shall have a Clooney's while it passes.

And its Monday, not Tuesday.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2020)

Morning. I'm not venturing out. It's cold, wet and windy with more rain/sleety showers to come. Barely slept anyway so not feeling like doing much.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
Getting out for a run today will require drawing deep from the well of willpower and resolve.
When is it summer again?


----------



## Paulus (27 Jan 2020)

Morning all, dark and damp outside and the binmen have just been down our road followed by the recycling lorry a few minutes later. 
A long walk with the dog soon followed by a bit of shopping for some essentials and lunch with my son. 
I am on my second mug of tea before I go out. Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2020)




----------



## robgul (27 Jan 2020)

Off to Brum and (mainly, so I'm told) Mr Lewis's emporium to peruse furniture and kitchen appliances for the new abode with our upcoming move . . . dreading the packing up of 20 years worth of stuff and my bike/woodwork workshop. To quote "Friends" the removal van probably wont get out of second gear, we're only going less than a mile.

Rob


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks, I'm out pedalling this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2020)

Brrr. It's cold and wet. Shopping for us today.


----------



## Mart44 (27 Jan 2020)

Good morning - It's brighter today but a bit chilly at 6°C. I might take a ride to the allotment this morning to finish off putting some bordering in.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2020)

Suppose I better get up now.
Workies should be out of the way and I've stuff to do. Can't abide them clogging up the roads.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2020)

Morning peeps.
Quite bright here with very little wind.
Coffee has been consumed.
I have lots of small jobs to do that have mounted up........especially as my poor old back is recovering.
I still haven't refixed the saddle or put my gear away since October. Everytime I think I can get the bike down my back says "no you cant".......but I think today is the day


----------



## Drago (27 Jan 2020)

Was chucking it down 2 hours ago. Now its clear skies and sunshine.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jan 2020)

morning all I'm going to Sainsburys today, I wonder if they have hazmat suit on special yet


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2020)

Its a glorious morning for a bike ride, a tad chilly but bright sunshine and light winds, I'm sat in the garden centre at Countersthorpe with coffee and a teacake having ridden 27 miles to get here.


----------



## Mart44 (27 Jan 2020)

I just rode back from the allotment having done some more bordering. I shouldn't have gone because it started to rain. I got quite wet. This is bordering on silliness.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jan 2020)

Good afternoon. Been busy this morning and the weather is fine except for unexpected showers now and again so bike ride put on hold.... again!
To be fair, I think I am looking for excuses not to go at the moment as my motivation is down, but I am not worried as I know it will come back once the weather really improves and becomes more reliable. WE are looking after 2 others dogs today so Molly has good company. 
Have a good rest of the day everyone.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2020)

Raining now, but I've got my incinerator blazing away - quicker and cheaper than a shredder. I've got 8 black bin bags full of old documents to dispose off. Done 5 so far since Friday.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Jan 2020)

Breezy, but far sunnier than it originally promised to be. Run dun, though only a slow 5 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Breezy, but far sunnier than it originally promised to be. Run dun, though only a slow 5 miles.


I am missing it, but going to give it a miss for a while to see if the back/sciatic twinges improve. Just wish the weather would improve for cycling. Even walking on the trails after the rain we have had isn't great.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am missing it, but going to give it a miss for a while to see if the back/sciatic twinges improve. Just wish the weather would improve for cycling. Even walking on the trails after the rain we have had isn't great.


Giving up/cutting back on Donders your New Years Resolution?


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jan 2020)

here and I was going to clean the car


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> here and I was going to clean the car


Just put the soap on the car and let nature wash it, whilst you watch.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am missing it, but going to give it a miss for a while to see if the back/sciatic twinges improve. Just wish the weather would improve for cycling. Even walking on the trails after the rain we have had isn't great.


Mo....really hope it improves soon for you.
The numbness in my left leg is definitely receeding. MrsD tells me to get to the physio but I really think its almost there now.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am missing it, but going to give it a miss for a while to see if the back/sciatic twinges improve. Just wish the weather would improve for cycling. Even walking on the trails after the rain we have had isn't great.



 My best wishes for it to ease soon, I've got back from my ride and it feels like I've got toothache in my right hip.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2020)

Shopping done. It's bloomin freezing here now.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2020)

I got back from Countesthorpe about 2 having ridden 54 miles, turned right out of the Garden Centre, rode through the village and found out why the ride out had been so easy and pleasant, I had a light head wind for most of ride home, by the time I got to Gilmorton the sun had gone and it had clouded over, but it stayed dry all the way home, I had to divert away from Monks Kirby both on the way out and and on the way back. they were hedge cutting on Millers Lane between the Fosse Way and Monks Kirby so I used the Fosse Way instead. That was an enjoyable morning out on the bike


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> here and I was going to clean the car



Mine is so bad it has what looks like green moss growing around the window frames!


----------



## pawl (27 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> I got back from Countesthorpe about two having ridden 54 miles, turned right out of the Garden Centre, rode through the village and found out why the ride out had been so easy and pleasant, I had a light head wind for most of ride home, by the time I got to Gilmorton the sun had gone and it had clouded over, but it stayed dry all the way home, I had to divert away from Monks Kirby both on the way out and and on the way back. they were hedge cutting on the road between the Fosse Way and Monks Kirby so I used the Fosse Way instead. That was an enjoyable morning out on the bike



Was the garden centre Cherry Lane.If you haven’t tried it the breakfast is good.Usually go in the car as Mrs P usually stocks up with toilet rolls kitchen towels and numerous cleaning products.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2020)

pawl said:


> Was the garden centre Cherry Lane.If you haven’t tried it the breakfast is good.Usually go in the car as Mrs P usually stocks up with toilet rolls kitchen towels and numerous cleaning products.



Yes, I sometimes go up in the car as well, taking my Good Lady with me. I took my Good Lady and my Sister in Law up just before Xmas, they had a great time in their Xmas shop.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Mine is so bad it has what looks like green moss growing around the window frames!



I cleaned my car last Wednesday, a road closure on Saturday had me using a small lane complete with a ford, it needs cleaning again now.


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2020)

I washed my car 3 times last week and will likely do so again this week.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2020)

I washed my car once last year.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I washed my car once last year.


I did mine 3 or 4 times last year.
End of November was the last time if I remember correctly.
I was going to wash it before Christmas, but the roads were that mucky I didn't bother.


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2020)

I cover a lot of miles around these rural Lincolnshire roads, the farmer are lifting beet at the moment, you lot can only guess how thick the mud is on the car after 50 mile trip. Plenty like this about,


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> I cover a lot of miles around these rural Lincolnshire roads, the farmer are lifting beet at the moment, you lot can only guess how thick the mud is on the car after 50 mile trip. Plenty like this about,
> 
> View attachment 502239


Looks like a North Devon 'A' road, with less potholes.....


----------



## screenman (27 Jan 2020)

Funny you should say that Dirk, every time we travel out of Lincolnshire we remark on how better the roads are the further we get away from it, I guess you must get the same.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Mine is so bad it has what looks like green moss growing around the window frames!



Our white car has a greenish roof and green drip marks all down the back and sides.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2020)

I will have to wash it next week as it is going into the garage for it's service and MOT.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I will have to wash it next week as it is going into the garage for it's service and MOT.


Are you talking about Mr WD again now?


----------



## Paulus (27 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> I cover a lot of miles around these rural Lincolnshire roads, the farmer are lifting beet at the moment, you lot can only guess how thick the mud is on the car after 50 mile trip. Plenty like this about,
> 
> View attachment 502239


Looks like you need a tractor or some sort of rugged 4x4


----------



## gavroche (27 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I will have to wash it next week as it is going into the garage for it's service and MOT.


My garage offers free basic valeting when my car goes for a service or MOT.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2020)

Gonna be windy tonight.
MrsD has just cooked a vegetable curry........


----------



## Paulus (27 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Gonna be windy tonight.
> MrsD has just cooked a vegetable curry........


Calling @Drago


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Are you talking about Mr WD again now?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2020)

gavroche said:


> My garage offers free basic valeting when my car goes for a service or MOT.




They normally just give it a quick go over with a power washer


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2020)

Just watched last night’s Vera on catch up. Silent Witness at 9. Like my crime dramas.


----------



## Drago (27 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2020)

A blank night down the club tonight, we didn't win anything.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2020)

I see we have snow forecast overnight. Heading to bed soon. Might read a few chapters of my book to try and get a bit sleepy.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo....really hope it improves soon for you.
> The numbness in my left leg is definitely receeding. MrsD tells me to get to the physio but I really think its almost there now.


You're leg is at the physioterroist, on it's own!


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## screenman (28 Jan 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> I cover a lot of miles around these rural Lincolnshire roads, the farmer are lifting beet at the moment, you lot can only guess how thick the mud is on the car after 50 mile trip. Plenty like this about,


Bet those roads make for some interesting cycling!


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2020)

Morning. I see the snow did arrive as forecast. Just a dusting though.......barely half an inch and not to stick around.


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2020)

morning people


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2020)

Heavy rain here.
Off to the Madrigal Micro Brewery this morning. 
http://madrigalbrewery.co.uk/index.html#


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jan 2020)

Frozen solid this morning and all the cars are covered with a frozen layer which will take some time to get off. Unfortunately I have an appointment with audiology this morning and conditions underfoot are not good, particularly my garden path.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jan 2020)




----------



## Mart44 (28 Jan 2020)

Good morning - Supermarket shopping day today. Maybe something nicer worth mentioning will come along later. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Frozen solid this morning and all the cars are covered with a frozen layer which will take some time to get off. Unfortunately I have an appointment with audiology this morning and conditions underfoot are not good, particularly my garden path.


You take care. We dont 'bounce' like we used to.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2020)

Morning folks. Cold and wet but no snow hoorah.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jan 2020)

Morning all, a nice and bright but cold start to the day here. Out with the dog shortly and then some more repairs to the shed roof, it is still leaking in places. I have the lurgy back🤧, I thought it had gone.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2020)

Morning all. I have established that if there is one thing I can do well its sleep. I was in bed, zonked out, before 2200 last night and woke just before 0800 this morning.
Not nice here. Its dark with heavy rain and it quite windy.
We have had snow at some time as there is some patches still on the grass.
MrsD is out with her aunty this morning. I have the bed to change. One thing is, the winter duvet is going back on!!!
Still got yesterdays chores to do. I had good intentions but got nice an cozy in the conservatory and decided I could not be ar*ed.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a nice and bright but cold start to the day here. Out with the dog shortly and then some more repairs to the shed roof, it is still leaking in places. I have the lurgy back🤧, I thought it had gone.


'Orrible innit. 6 weeks for us. Its nearly gone but keeps popping back for another go.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Heavy rain here.
> Off to the Madrigal Micro Brewery this morning.
> http://madrigalbrewery.co.uk/index.html#


That looks interesting.
Seems a decent price.....£30 for 6 x 500ml.
I couldn't find any postage costs though.
There was (maybe still is) a micro brewery not too far away. We visited once and were allowed as far as the shop .
I bought 3 bottles to try and they all went down the sink. Not nice and soooo much sediment.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> morning people


Me included?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2020)

Our little bit of snow. Sun is out now but rain or sleet due later.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2020)

The sky looks a bit grey here and it's still windy.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jan 2020)

We certainly do not bounce as we used to so went out carefully to defrost the car. Got as far as the garden gate and the only way to get across to the car would be on hands and knees as the road is on a slope, not gritted and wet on top of ice. Back to phone to cancel my appt. and just then audiology phoned. The technician is stuck on the road so the appointment I was not going to keep anyway is now cancelled. One of my neighbours has failed to get more than a few yards before wheels start to spin. Probably too much revving in too low a gear I suspect. Coffee time.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That looks interesting.
> Seems a decent price.....£30 for 6 x 500ml.
> I couldn't find any postage costs though.
> There was (maybe still is) a micro brewery not too far away. We visited once and were allowed as far as the shop .
> I bought 3 bottles to try and they all went down the sink. Not nice and soooo much sediment.


I'm pretty certain the price includes postage but it comes from a different supplier - not direct from the brewery.
I'm hoping the brewery outlet price will be similar to my local brewery, GT Ales, where I get a case of 12 for £20 cash.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm pretty certain the price includes postage but it comes from a different supplier - not direct from the brewery.
> I'm hoping the brewery outlet price will be similar to my local brewery, GT Ales, where I get a case of 12 for £20 cash.


Keep us informed. £20 would be really cheap (if its not like cats pee).


----------



## rustybolts (28 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a nice and bright but cold start to the day here. Out with the dog shortly and then some more repairs to the shed roof, it is still leaking in places. I have the lurgy back🤧, I thought it had gone.


 My shed is leaking in places , any advice or recommendations on what will plug the holes ? Itried Bostik , black and heavy tacky stuff , it worked for a few weeks only


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2020)

rustybolts said:


> My shed is leaking in places , any advice or recommendations on what will plug the holes ? Itried Bostik , black and heavy tacky stuff , it worked for a few weeks only


The roof or through the walls??


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2020)

I went out earlier..... Aldi, Co-op and library.
By the cringe its cold out there. The car told me it was 6.5° outside but it seemed a lot colder than that to me.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jan 2020)

I've just washed the car it was very cold doing it at 5c, roll on the summer


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Keep us informed. £20 would be really cheap (if its not like cats pee).


Arrived on site and found that they haven't moved yet from Lynton.
Went to the Crown at West Down instead for lunch.


----------



## rustybolts (28 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The roof or through the walls??


the roof , its mostly the little nails with caps that dave developed holes around them


----------



## rustybolts (28 Jan 2020)

should be" Have DEVELOPED" not " Dave Developed" ( another senior moment )


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just washed the car it was very cold doing it at 5c, roll on the summer


Sorry but my car can stay dirty in this weather
Supposed to get to +14 at the weekend. @Mo1959 .....thats -20 where you are


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2020)

rustybolts said:


> the roof , its mostly the little nails with caps that dave developed holes around them


Just pay a Mr Fixit to lay new felt over it. Not overly expensive.....in fact cheap if compared to the results of not doing it.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Jan 2020)

Back from a rather blowy ride; slightly chilly, but autumn clothing was up to the job. To be fair, winter layers have only made rare appearances so far this season. That's probably as much down to retirement allowing me to choose when I ride as to the weather conditions. Just one more of the benefits I guess?


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Jan 2020)

The BBC's just allowed Dominic Raab's 5G announcement to interrupt the weather forecaster. It couldn't wait just two minutes?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2020)

WoWza.....I was saying recently that I can't doze in the afternoon like some on here. Well, I've just had 50 minutes solid snooze.
Late lunch was fresh bread butty with ham, chilli chutney and cheese.....yummy. then I put my head back and was gone. Life is good


----------



## Paulus (28 Jan 2020)

rustybolts said:


> My shed is leaking in places , any advice or recommendations on what will plug the holes ? Itried Bostik , black and heavy tacky stuff , it worked for a few weeks only


I have tried Bostic bitumen paint and the wide tape to seal the joints and the galvanized nails, and it works to some extent as you found out. The only real fix is to re felt the roof with heavy duty felt. A lot of cheaper shed roof felt only lasts a few years.


----------



## rustybolts (28 Jan 2020)

Don't know about UK but my local Aldi have the most delicious little fruit called LYCHEES at a knock down price. I had never come across them before having being reared gnawing raw turnips for dessert . They look like a strawberry crossed with a hedgehog, but taste delicious. beware of the large stone in the middle


----------



## Drago (28 Jan 2020)

Been busy since early with the rear end of the Smart in pieces, fixing the niggling intermittent ABS fault before I pass it on. I resent spending money that I don't have to (that's a game for mugs and workies) and have the time and skills, so why not. Its warm enough in the garage, and copious cups of tea kept the chill at bay.

About 3/4 done. While it was apart I cleaned up and painted the drive shafts and new ABS rotors, so ife left it now for the paint to dry. Keeps it looking g smart and slow future corrosion, shafts back in the box and hubs, rear brakes back on, refit the radius arms, refill the box, refit the bodywork and wheels and it's a good 'un.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Keep us informed. £20 would be really cheap* (if its not like cats pee)*.


Does beg the questions of who decides, and how they(and you) know.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Been busy since early with the rear end of the Smart in pieces, fixing the niggling intermittent ABS fault before I pass it on. I resent spending money that I don't have to (that's a game for mugs and workies) and have the time and skills, so why not. Its warm enough in the garage, and copious cups of tea kept the chill at bay.
> 
> About 3/4 done. While it was apart I cleaned up and painted the drive shafts and new ABS rotors, so ife left it now for the paint to dry. Keeps it looking g smart and slow future corrosion, shafts back in the box and hubs, rear brakes back on, refit the radius arms, refill the box, refit the bodywork and wheels and it's a good 'un.


My hat has been taken off to you.... well done sir.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Does beg the questions of who decides, and how they(and you) know.


There used to be a white wine called Cats P*ss on a Gooseberry Bush.
You raise a valid point although with poetic licence I mean......if it tastes like you 'imagine' cat p*ss to taste like.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> I have tried Bostic bitumen paint and the wide tape to seal the joints and the galvanized nails, and it works to some extent as you found out. The only real fix is to re felt the roof with heavy duty felt. A lot of cheaper shed roof felt only lasts a few years.


Even heavy duty felt does’nt last that long. My workshop/shed is leaking everywhere. The other shed has Onduline on it and it seems to have lasted. Get something better than felt for a non leaky roof.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Don't know about UK but my local Aldi have the most delicious little fruit called LYCHEES at a knock down price. I had never come across them before having being reared gnawing raw turnips for dessert . They look like a strawberry crossed with a hedgehog, but taste delicious. beware of the large stone in the middle


I first tried Lychees about 45 years ago in a Chinese restaurant. Liked them from the first taste.


----------



## Drago (28 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2020)

morning all it's  here


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> morning all it's  here


Morning. Same here. The roads and pavements look treacherous at the moment. I won't be venturing out other than putting the bin out.


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2020)

Morning all, very dark out there no swimming for me on Wednesday but a ride is planned for later.


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2020)

Like a porn stars trouser vegetables, I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2020)

Morning all, a frosty start to the day here, and it should be nice and sunny all day. Nothing special on today so a nice long walk with the dog to clear my head as the lurgy lingures, and maybe a lunchtime pint or two on the way home.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2020)

Good morning. Another fresh start here.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2020)

Morning. 
After yesterdays fruitless foray to the Madrigal brewery, I shall be nipping down to GT Ales to pick up a mixed case of wallop to celebrate Friday night. Gary and Toby produce some excellent ales and its only £20 for a case of 12 x 500ml bottles if they like you.
https://www.gtales.co.uk/


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning.
> After yesterdays fruitless foray to the Madrigal brewery, I shall be nipping down to GT Ales to pick up a mixed case of wallop to celebrate Friday night. Gary and Toby produce some excellent ales and its only £20 for a case of 12 x 500ml bottles if they like you.
> https://www.gtales.co.uk/


Wat av I missed?
What was wrong with Madrigal Brewery?


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning.
> After yesterdays fruitless foray to the Madrigal brewery, I shall be nipping down to GT Ales to pick up a mixed case of wallop to celebrate Friday night. Gary and Toby produce some excellent ales and its only £20 for a case of 12 x 500ml bottles if they like you.
> https://www.gtales.co.uk/


What is there to celebrate on Friday evening?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a frosty start to the day here, and it should be nice and sunny all day. Nothing special on today so a nice long walk with the dog to clear my head as the lurgy lingures, and maybe a lunchtime pint or two on the way home.


You cant be that bad then 
But you do need some alcohol to fight off desease though.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> What is there to celebrate on Friday evening?


Obvious innit.
He doesn't have to go to work on Saturday.
Ohhh hang on


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Wat av I missed?
> What was wrong with Madrigal Brewery?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/post-5864188


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2020)

A pleasant sort of day here (for January).
Me and MrsD are taking her aunty to the Doctors at 12.30. I have to be there as its this POA assessment.
If we are both up for it me and MrsD will then go for lunch. We have been threatening that for ages but one or the other of us always seem to be rough with this lurgy (or my gammy back).
BIG DECISION.
The pub nearest to us (the Millhouse) has recently been done up and a new kitchen fitted.......so we fancy that.
However the menu does not seem as good AND is more expensive than our "regular" the Plough.
So........which one do we go to


----------



## Mart44 (29 Jan 2020)

Good morning - An early start today. It's time for Mrs Mart44's 3 monthly steroid injections into the top and bottom of her spine. The hospital wants day surgery patients there for 7-15 a.m.

Lots of ice scraping on the car windows to be done before we could get going. I bet the fellow retirees that are our neighbours love me. 6-30 a.m and security lights going on and off, ice scraping noises, engine running, wheelchair ramp clanging about etc. Oh well, it'll be summer the next time we have to go.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/post-5864188


Ahhh that would explain it.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning.
> After yesterdays fruitless foray to the Madrigal brewery, I shall be nipping down to GT Ales to pick up a mixed case of wallop to celebrate Friday night. Gary and Toby produce some excellent ales and its only £20 for a case of 12 x 500ml bottles if they like you.
> https://www.gtales.co.uk/


Again, that looks good enjoy.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2020)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - An early start today. It's time for Mrs Mart44's 3 monthly steroid injections into the top and bottom of her spine. The hospital wants day surgery patients there for 7-15 a.m.
> 
> Lots of ice scraping on the car windows to be done before we could get going. I bet the fellow retirees that are our neighbours love me. 6-30 a.m and security lights going on and off, ice scraping noises, engine running, wheelchair ramp clanging about etc. Oh well, it'll be summer the next time we have to go.


Hope all goes well for MrsMart and you have a good journey.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You cant be that bad then
> But you do need some alcohol to fight off desease though.


I feel much better outside, and I can sit in the garden at the Mitre


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2020)

Another lovely morning for a bike ride, I'm sat in the Bake 180 cafe at Middleton Hall with a coffee and a bacon bap, its been a lovely ride out, though I did manage to cock up a corner, I carried far too much speed into a corner inches deep in mud and ended up running round the outside on the verge.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2020)

Nice and sunny here now although it is still bitterly cold. Because I have a large expanse of Windows it heats up nicely. 😄


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Again, that looks good enjoy.


Picked up a mixed case.
3 each of Oatmeal Stout, Thirst of Many, Blonde Ambition and North Coast IPA.
Had them without the labels - £18 for a case.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jan 2020)

Pouring rain again but not much wind. Probably waiting on my next ferry trip to complicate the journey.
The field opposite my house used to have half a dozen ewes about now awaiting lambing. Belonged to a guy who had no land but kept sheep on an itinerant basis. Often I suspect using “ the lang park” ie the road verges. He has now retired I think as there is now a solitary horse tho’ horses prefer company. This one gets treats regularly from all the neighbours. A friend with a large grass area next to his house borrows a couple of cattle and some sheep from time to time. Easier than a lawnmower.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2020)

Just had an estimate for the damaged rear bumper on the car £375......... Ouch....it's all pay out this year what with a new computer, new glasses and now this.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice and sunny here now although it is still bitterly cold. Because I have a large expanse it heats up nicely. 😄


I was only telling someone last week.....that Welshie has a very nice large expanse and it really heats up well


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I was only telling someone last week.....that Welshie has a very nice large expanse and it really heats up well




It sure does.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2020)

I got back a little while ago having ridden a cheeky little 51 miles, a thoroughly enjoyable mornings ride but a little to dramatic for my liking, I got to the top of Four pounds Avenue and punctured, theres a manhole cover thats slightly raised with some rough tarmac round it, I normally go round it but this afternoon I clipped the corner of it, I was travelling at about 20-22 mph at the time.. I got in and was taking my jacket off and realized the zip was knackered, I'm now in the market for a new jacket. I've now put on 416 miles for January, a good solid start to the year, I won't have a chance to ride until Monday, we're on a pensioners coach trip tomorrow and on Saturday we're having the ceiling repaired in the back of the lounge so once I've done the shopping Friday I've got the back of the lounge to clear.


----------



## derrick (29 Jan 2020)

After a morning plastering. I thought i deserved a beer.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2020)

derrick said:


> After a morning plastering. I thought i deserved a beer glass of pop.


FTFY.


----------



## derrick (29 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> FTFY.


What ever flout


Dirk said:


> FTFY.


Well i never had time to go to Belgium for a proper beer.😉


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just had an estimate for the damaged rear bumper on the car £375......... Ouch....it's all pay out this year what with a new computer, new glasses and now this.



Any chance of a photo of the bumper damage, I would be looking at a smart repair rather than a bodyshop.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2020)

Dropped into the farmers barn across the road, Cauliflowers - 4 for a quid - grown in the field opposite. 




We buy most of our veg off him, or from the smallholder on Braunton Marshes.
Saves a fortune over supermarket prices.


----------



## derrick (29 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Dropped into the farmers barn across the road, Cauliflowers - 4 for a quid - grown in the field opposite.
> View attachment 502460
> 
> We buy most of our veg off him, or from the smallholder on Braunton Marshes.
> Saves a fortune over supermarket prices.


Am just cooking Califlower cheese and sausages, my Favourite diner,


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2020)

I've got chicken thighs and spuds on the go, chicken, roast spuds and mixed veg tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2020)

We had roast beef today. One of my twin grandsons was here and he had dinner with us. He sent a picture of his meal to his brother who was still at school. His brothers language at missing out was not printable.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2020)

Not keen on cauliflower, or cheese.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2020)

There's some lovely cooking smells wafting round our house.


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Dropped into the farmers barn across the road, Cauliflowers - 4 for a quid - grown in the field opposite.


Wish we had something similar round these parts. Cauli would be on the menu four times a week... at least!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Dropped into the farmers barn across the road, Cauliflowers - 4 for a quid - grown in the field opposite.
> View attachment 502460
> 
> We buy most of our veg off him, or from the smallholder on Braunton Marshes.
> Saves a fortune over supermarket prices.


Couldn't you have gone over the road, under cover of darkness, and got it for nowt?


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Jan 2020)

And on tonight's menu: homemade vegetarian calzone, with apple&blackberrycrumble'n'custard for pud.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you have gone over the road, under cover of darkness, and got it for nowt?


Why?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Why?


Dirk
He's from Yorkshire, thats how they are over there. I believe they still rape & pillage.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dirk
> He's from Yorkshire, thats how they are over there. I believe they still rape & pillage.


I know they're tight up there.......but doing that to save 20p?!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I know they're tight up there.......but doing that to save 20p?!


I know there aren't too many schools down there but since when did "4 for a quid"? equal 20p


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2020)

I've had a look at the tube that I punctured today, and put it in the bin, classic snakebite puncture, I'd struggle to get a patch to take on that.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Why?


Why not?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I know they're tight up there.......but doing that to save 20p?!


Err, four for a £1 equals 25p. Five for a £1, would be 20p!


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I know there aren't too many schools down there but since when did "4 for a quid"? equal 20p


I've since been corrected by MrsD.
The caulis were actually 20p each and she bought four of them.
My bad.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've since been corrected by MrsD.
> The caulis were actually 20p each and she bought four of them.
> My bad.


I can guess where one of them will be going


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can guess where one of them will be going


Where?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where?


I dont want to say as Welshie or Mo may be following and we know they are both delicate BUT.....it should clear his piles up


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I dont want to say as Welshie or Mo may be following and we know they are both delicate BUT.....*it should clear his piles up*


I thought he only bought four of them, despite his dodgy counting.


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can guess where one of them will be going


In a curry.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2020)

Morning. Am I first? I better get out for an early walk. It's already windy but still dry. The rain is due mid morning along with stronger wind so better get out while it's ok. Weather is bleeding awful for cycling up here just now. Lots more rain and wind to come. I am about a stone heavier than I was in that pic last year with sitting around eating too much


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2020)

Morning all, another day of nothing planned going on.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Jan 2020)

Mornin' all.
Heading over to a buddy's later. To bike or not to bike? That is the question.


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2020)

Like a zombie from the dead, I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2020)

Morning all. 
Last load of incinerating to do today.
Can't believe how much paperwork we've accumulated over the years!


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2020)

Good morning people.  pensioners coach trip today, up boundary mills then of to a pub for dinner.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2020)

Morning all, a windy night, and now cloudy outside. Dog walking soon and the going to wash one of my bikes that has been muck since last weeks rides.


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2020)

After a lot of deliberation we still have not decided what to do today. One thing for sure is last week one of the gym managers suggested I do aqua zumba he boked both myself and Pam in for it and it is tonight, trouble is every other member of staff there I have spoken to about it has burst out laughing, do they know something I do not, I have not been brave enought on view it on youtube etc.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2020)

Good morning. Calmer and milder today. Nothing planned for me though. I do have a project to start so we shall see.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Calmer and milder today. Nothing planned for me though. I do have a project to start so we shall see.


Running up a pair of leather bloomers on the machine?


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> After a lot of deliberation we still have not decided what to do today. One thing for sure is last week one of the gym managers suggested I do aqua zumba he boked both myself and Pam in for it and it is tonight, trouble is every other member of staff there I have spoken to about it has burst out laughing, do they know something I do not, I have not been brave enought on view it on youtube etc.



Looks like standing in the pool dancing.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Running up a pair of leather bloomers on the machine?




Eeewwwww


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Looks like standing in the pool dancing.




Thanks, but I was trying to avoid seeing that even more scared now, when it comes to rythm I have none at all, there are 25 women and 2 guys going, Pam say's I am not to wear speedo's.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Thanks, but I was trying to avoid seeing that even more scared now, when it comes to rythm I have none at all, there are 25 women and 2 guys going, Pam say's I am not to wear speedo's.


Going Commando then?


----------



## Mart44 (30 Jan 2020)

Good morning - Mild but dull today. It's not raining though, so I think I'll do some stuff on the allotment. Plants are growing everywhere over there already. There's even a daffodil flower in full bloom.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2020)

Morning all. I would have posted earlier but after reading Mo's comment about Welshie's leather bloomers I have only just stopped shaking. Just DONT tell me they have lacey edges as well.
MrsD out this morning.
I have to tax my car. Then I will do my stretches, trying to get this bl**dy left leg to work as it should.
ITS FISH FRIDAY today. Yeah yeah, i know. Fresh crusty cob with butter, mushy peas and pan fried cod loin. A bottle of white wine will no doubt be consumed with it


----------



## Mart44 (30 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, another day of nothing planned going on.



They are sometimes the best kind of days.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jan 2020)




----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> Thanks, but I was trying to avoid seeing that even more scared now, when it comes to rythm I have none at all, there are 25 women and 2 guys going, Pam say's I am not to wear speedo's.



Thats alright, I'm the only fella in the Yoga class


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2020)

We're down the pub, a coach load of pensioners enjoying a carvery.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> We're down the pub, a coach load of pensioners enjoying a carvery.


Someone was hungry!


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> We're down the pub, a coach load of pensioners enjoying a carvery


And thirsty!


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> ITS FISH FRIDAY today.......


Is it?!!
Crikey....I better leg it down to the village!


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2020)

Well that was an enjoyable day, lovely carvery at a pub the other side of Tamworth, then an afternoon in Boundary Mills at junction 10, but I also did something I never thought I would need to do, I hired a wheel chair and pushed my Good Lady round the shop in it, she would never have managed to walk round it. Put a tinge of sadness on the trip.


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2020)

I have risen...first!


----------



## Paulus (31 Jan 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, a grey start to the day with rain forecast for later. 
Today, once the dog has been out, I have the task of putting together a large climbing frame for the cats, it's over 6 feet tall. It was delivered yesterday in 3 boxes.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2020)

Good morning fellow slackers. Well here we are, the last day of us being in the EU. Can't hear anyone rushing for the exit doors.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning fellow slackers. Well here we are, the last day of us being in the EU. Can't hear anyone rushing for the exit doors.


LOL bad Welshie. 

Yay! It's Fish Friday.


----------



## Mart44 (31 Jan 2020)

Good morning - It's the usual pattern for a Friday. A ride to the allotment this morning (if it doesn't rain) and a ride over to see my brother this afternoon.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2020)

Good morning people.  Late on parade today, I has a cold,  snotty nose, sore throat and eyes like p*** holes in the snow.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> LOL bad Welshie.
> 
> Yay! It's Fish Friday.




What


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> LOL bad Welshie.
> 
> Yay! It's Fish Friday.


You're late.....we had fish Friday yesterday and very enjoyable it was too.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2020)

Aqua Zumba was brilliant last night already booked for next week, swim done this morning and the gym tonight, have fun everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

WoWza.....a nice lazy start to the day for me. Out of bed for 08 30. A restless night as I cant get Mo's comment about Welshie in leather bloomers out of my head.
Just enjoyed a nice coffee.
I have no idea what the day will bring although more stretching exercises will be done. TBH I think another trip to the physio is looming as its not improving now.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2020)

Hi I've just got up and not feeling the best


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi I've just got up and not feeling the best


Whats wrong?
Now come on, tell us your symptoms and together we will diagnose the problem and offer some cures.
Dont be shy, tell it how it is.


----------



## rustybolts (31 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi I've just got up and not feeling the best


 Take it easy on yourself this morning and rest up


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2020)

The first contestant on Pop Master this morning is from Barnstaple. 
On now.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> The first contestant on Pop Master this morning is from Barnstaple.
> On now.


Yes..... am listening now.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes..... am listening now.


She didn't do too badly - 27 points. 

I'll have a shilling on the side for a North Devon win.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> She didn't do too badly - 27 points.


The girl done good.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Whats wrong?
> Now come on, tell us your symptoms and together we will diagnose the problem and offer some cures.
> Dont be shy, tell it how it is.


I have a cough a runny nose and feel like “it” with sh in front.......and I haven't been to China


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2020)

North Devon won! 

And she got 3 in 10.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> WoWza.....a nice lazy start to the day for me. Out of bed for 08 30. A restless night as I cant get Mo's comment about Welshie in leather bloomers out of my head.
> Just enjoyed a nice coffee.
> I have no idea what the day will bring although more stretching exercises will be done. TBH I think another trip to the physio is looming as its not improving now.


Here she is,


Spoiler: On Holiday


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> North Devon won!
> 
> And she got 3 in 10.


Now be honest......if she had a crap score and hadn't got the 3 in 10 you would have said "that dozy **** was useless"


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I have a cough a runny nose and feel like “it” with sh in front.......and I haven't been to China


Right.....now come on all the oldies. We have to help numbnuts out here.
I will go first.
Its pretty obvious what you have. Its the common cold
or it may be bird flue
or double pneumonia.
The cure......
Mix vinegar, crushed red peppers and crushed garlic together. Apply liberally to your dangly bits and leave for 15 minutes.
Then lie in a bath of very cold water.
I promise that you will forget all about your snotty nose and your cough.
Next old fart advisor please.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now be honest......if she had a crap score and hadn't got the 3 in 10 you would have said "that dozy **** was useless"


I'd have put it down to her being from Barnstaple, not Braunton.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2020)

Stay away from the rest of the population for 14 days. Drink lots of alcohol and complain a lot.

We have rain now. Lots of rain.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right.....now come on all the oldies. We have to help numbnuts out here.
> I will go first.
> Its pretty obvious what you have. Its the common cold
> or it may be bird flue
> ...


Do you read Viz?


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2020)

Good Evening retirees. Vietnam is a wonderful country with very friendly people. Excellent food!! It's been suggested we should take this Coronavirus more seriously!!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you read Viz?


Cant say I ever have tbh......is there a connection?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Cant say I ever have tbh......is there a connection?


I believe it is known for coming up with daft solutions to peoples problems.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good Evening retirees. Vietnam is a wonderful country with very friendly people. Excellent food!! It's been suggested we should take this Coronavirus more seriously!!!!!
> View attachment 502687
> 
> 
> ...


Vietnam is a wonderful country with very friendly people
Yeah, the Americans found that too 
Have a nice time


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I believe it is known for coming up with daft solutions to peoples problems.


Hang on Mo. Are you suggesting, even if just a teensie weenie bit, that my suggestion is "daft". If so I am hurt. I have a delicate nature and am easily offended.


----------



## Paulus (31 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> The first contestant on Pop Master this morning is from Barnstaple.
> On now.


She did well.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2020)

We have a grid lock weekend as they are closing the motorway 55 mile detour in place, I think I'll stay at home


----------



## GM (31 Jan 2020)

Been busy the last couple of days on the interweb. A relation of ours has been doing a family history search, and I've been trying to help putting names to faces, it getting quite exciting and taking a lot of time!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2020)

There are some priceless numpties on this forum


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

I confess to being disappointed with the response on here. Poor old numbnuts is suffering and there has been very little in the way of sympathy or suggestions of cures etc.
Come on, lets all pull together on this.
I bet if Welshie needed help with her bloomer problems there would be offers (not from me of course) so get yer fingers out.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There are some priceless numpties on this forum


by "priceless"........is that a compliment ??


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I confess to being disappointed with the response on here. Poor old numbnuts is suffering and there has been very little in the way of sympathy or suggestions of cures etc.
> Come on, lets all pull together on this.
> I bet if Welshie needed help with her bloomer problems there would be offers (not from me of course) so get yer fingers out.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> by "priceless"........is that a compliment ??




Def no. I do wonder about some people


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There are some priceless numpties on this forum


Yeah like the one that slagged me off after winner the BBC Quiz two years running


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2020)

Gave the car a very quick wash as I could nearly grow tatties in the muck on it!  To think I used to be so fussy with my cars. No point drying it off as it’s threatening rain.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah like the one that slagged me off after winner the BBC Quiz two years running


Oooohhh what did I miss


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2020)

I see our local vets are stopping treating farm animals and horses and only doing domestic pets. They state it is too hard to recruit vets that specialise in that area. Surprising in a rural area surrounded by farms.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Oooohhh what did I miss


Nothing


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I see our local vets are stopping treating farm animals and horses and only doing domestic pets. They state it is too hard to recruit vets that specialise in that area. Surprising in a rural area surrounded by farms.


Surprising that.
It cant be too difficult to shove your hand up a cows bum


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Surprising that.
> It cant be too difficult to shove your hand up a cows bum



You would want very long arms for that job.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2020)

The plasterer cometh tomorrow, at last we're getting the damaged ceiling in the back corner of the lounge sorted. I've spent most of the afternoon emptying the back of the lounge. We have a lounge/dinner thats 24 ft long and 15 ft wide at its widest point so how come we were struggling to find places to put it all.  The back bedroom is full, there's a big pile of stuff in the front of the lounge and I've still got to find somewhere to put the computer.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I confess to being disappointed with the response on here. Poor old numbnuts is suffering and there has been very little in the way of sympathy or suggestions of cures etc.
> Come on, lets all pull together on this.
> I bet if Welshie needed help with her bloomer problems there would be offers (not from me of course) so get yer fingers out.


You could try one or more of the following:
Pickled plums!

*Gogol Mogol*
Originating in Russia and the Ukraine, this hot drink is the result of whisking together an egg yolk and a teaspoon of honey or sugar. Pour the mixture into a half-cup of milk that’s been heated with a tablespoon of unsalted butter. For an adult version, you could add a slug.

The silky consistency of the egg may ease sore throat scratchiness. And the L-tryptophan in hot milk can help promote sleep when it’s paired with a carbohydrate like cereal.

*Ai-Ye*
People burn Ai Ye (Artemisia argyi orwormwood) in some households in China. Burning the dried leaves of this plant is said to have an antiseptic effect. It’s believed to prevent cold or flu germs from spreading and to defend against further infection.

Ai Ye leaves have antibacterial properties and are used in many forms of traditional Chinese medicine.

*Dirty socks*
This remedy calls for the greasing of your throat with lard or chicken fat(goose fat is another option) and then placing dirty socks around it.

The treatment induces sweating, which helps rid the body of germs.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> You would want very long arms for that job.


Mine going all the way up to the shoulder, at two foot long, was long enough.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah like the one that slagged me off after winner the BBC Quiz two years running


You'll not be trying for the "hat-trick"?


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Mine going all the way up to the shoulder, at two foot long, was long enough.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I would want my face further away from a cow's bottom than that.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> I would want my face further away from a cow's bottom than that.


Face was a bit closer than two foot.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Face was a bit closer than two foot.



That is what I guessed and why I would want a very long arm.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> That is what I guessed and why I would want a very long arm.


It'd still have to go in as far as possible though. Shorter may be an advantage.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Surprising that.
> It cant be too difficult to shove your hand up a cows bum



Speaking from experience are you Dave?


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2020)

Anyone near Northampton at roughly 11:53:33.8 today?


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Speaking from experience are you Dave?


I have had my hand in a few places but up a cows bum isn't one of them


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have had my hand in a few places but up a cows bum isn't one of them


You haven't lived....


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have had my hand in a few places but up a cows bum isn't one of them






Dirk said:


> You haven't lived....




Thank God in that case.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank God in that case.


You'd let the cow suffer rather than risk getting dirty?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'd let the cow suffer rather than risk getting dirty?




Hell yes.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Hell yes.


That poor cow. 
May well have to be put down.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> That poor cow.
> May well have to be put down.


Dont you DARE speak about Welshie like that.... I am most upseticated.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont you DARE speak about Welshie like that.... *I am most upseticated.*


They can treat that nowadays.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2020)

Night all.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night all.


Sithi


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Feb 2020)

Mornin' all.
Last time I'll be saying that for a while, at this time of day at least. Tomorrow, 'I'm leavin' on a jet plane'.
🇳🇿


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2020)

Good morning folks.  The plasterer cometh this morning and we are in disaray, and my cold is still going a storm







I shall have to find a way of having a serious declutter without causing a row or a divorce.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2020)

Good morning. Cold and wet here and windy. So, same old same old for us then .

Good luck with decluttering Dave


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2020)

Morning all. 
It feels good to be alive! 👍


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Last time I'll be saying that for a while, at this time of day at least. Tomorrow, 'I'm leavin' on a jet plane'.
> 🇳🇿


Where's tha goin lad ??


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2020)

A pleasant enough day here.
We DID have plans to go to Stockton Heath, have walk around then lunch in a Turkish restaurant. However, something strange and unpleasant happened last night and we are not sure what course of action to take.
MrsD went to bed 15 minutes before me. When I went up she was lying on the floor.. just as she was about to get into bed her leg gave way and she was in serious pain around the knee. As we/she cant think of any cause we decided to let it rest overnight and hopefully all will be ok(I did help her into bed-as a gent' would). But this morning its not any better!!! I have just taken her something light to eat so she could then take 3 Ibuprofen. I am now waiting to see if they do the trick but tbh I have my doubts.
I was about to say "its no fun this getting old lark" but we have no idea what the cause is........and my back problem goes back 50+ years.
Question is........what to do if her knee doesn't improve ??


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A pleasant enough day here.
> We DID have plans to go to Stockton Heath, have walk around then lunch in a Turkish restaurant. However, something strange and unpleasant happened last night and we are not sure what course of action to take.
> MrsD went to bed 15 minutes before me. When I went up she was lying on the floor.. just as she was about to get into bed her leg gave way and she was in serious pain around the knee. As we/she cant think of any cause we decided to let it rest overnight and hopefully all will be ok(I did help her into bed-as a gent' would). But this morning its not any better!!! I have just taken her something light to eat so she could then take 3 Ibuprofen. I am now waiting to see if they do the trick but tbh I have my doubts.
> I was about to say "its no fun this getting old lark" but we have no idea what the cause is........and my back problem goes back 50+ years.
> Question is........what to do if her knee doesn't improve ??



Doctors Monday if its no better. This is similar to how my Good Lady's problems started, she woke up with a sore swollen knee one morning and has had very restricted mobility since, currently awaiting an appointment booked for March


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Doctors Monday if its no better. This is similar to how my Good Lady's problems started, she woke up with a sore swollen knee one morning and has had very restricted mobility since, currently awaiting an appointment booked for March


Thanks for that.
TBH I am thinking 111 if there is no improvement


----------



## gavroche (1 Feb 2020)

Good morning. Blowing 40mph winds here today. The last time I went for a ride was January 10th. The rotten weather has stopped me ever since.  
Going to see my daughter on Anglesey this afternoon and check on my grand son's progress on his driving. His test is booked for Feb 27th. 
I will probably stop at the bike shop in Bangor on the way back and dream on the bikes I would like to have but can't really justify the cost.
Enjoy your weekend everyone.


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2020)

Glorious day here. 
Off to Barnstaple in a mo.


----------



## Paulus (1 Feb 2020)

Morning all, a nice bright sunny and windy start to the day here. 
A nice day for a long walk with the dog. Later we are going to the local theatre at Potters Bar to watch Kristina Rihanoff , ex of strictly come dancing. She has a dance show that is touring around. MrsP likes this sort of show. So do I really. 
We are also going to see Anton Debeke later in the month at the Barbican theatre in London.


----------



## Mart44 (1 Feb 2020)

Good morning - A sunny morning and 11°C. Not sure what I'll be going yet. Maybe take a look around the garden to see what wants doing.

Have the best day possible


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2020)

Mart44 said:


> Good morning - A sunny morning and 11°C. Not sure what I'll be going yet. Maybe take a look around the garden to see what wants doing.
> 
> Have the best day possible


When we got rid of our pond we had the area turfed but it was too late in the year to mow it.
That area is growing very quickly. I am not sure how long I can wait before I have to mow it.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. Blowing 40mph winds here today. The last time I went for a ride was January 10th. The rotten weather has stopped me ever since.
> Going to see my daughter on Anglesey this afternoon and check on my grand son's progress on his driving. His test is booked for Feb 27th.
> I will probably stop at the bike shop in Bangor on the way back and dream on the bikes I would like to have but can't really justify the cost.
> Enjoy your weekend everyone.


Out of interest, which part of Anglesey does she live?
Is it Dickyknees that lives near 4 mile bridge?


----------



## gavroche (1 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Out of interest, which part of Anglesey does she live?
> Is it Dickyknees that lives near 4 mile bridge?


Near Llangefni.


----------



## dickyknees (1 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is it Dickyknees that lives near 4 mile bridge?


It’s not me.


----------



## GM (1 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A pleasant enough day here.
> We DID have plans to go to Stockton Heath, have walk around then lunch in a Turkish restaurant. However, something strange and unpleasant happened last night and we are not sure what course of action to take.
> MrsD went to bed 15 minutes before me. When I went up she was lying on the floor.. just as she was about to get into bed her leg gave way and she was in serious pain around the knee. As we/she cant think of any cause we decided to let it rest overnight and hopefully all will be ok(I did help her into bed-as a gent' would). But this morning its not any better!!! I have just taken her something light to eat so she could then take 3 Ibuprofen. I am now waiting to see if they do the trick but tbh I have my doubts.
> I was about to say "its no fun this getting old lark" but we have no idea what the cause is........and my back problem goes back 50+ years.
> Question is........what to do if her knee doesn't improve ??




Morning all. Wishing Mrs D all the best for a speedy mend!

Nice morning here so it's operation garage clear out, and a trip to the skip.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> Near Llangefni.


Ahhh right in the middle.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2020)

dickyknees said:


> It’s not me.


Sorry for moving your house.
Someone on here lives there, it will come to me eventually.
Edit.......
But you are on Anglesey aren't you? Or have I got it totally wrong?


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where's tha goin lad ??


New Zealand. Touring the North Island ... on t' bike of course.
Not done much travelling so for me it's a bit of an adventure.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Question is........what to do if her knee doesn't improve ??


Definitely call 111, or https://111.nhs.uk/ if you can't get through. At least you might then have a sense of what the next options could be.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> New Zealand. Touring the North Island ... on t' bike of course.
> Not done much travelling so for me it's a bit of an adventure.


Watch out for those volcanoes


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Definitely call 111, or https://111.nhs.uk/ if you can't get through. At least you might then have a sense of what the next options could be.


She has now managed to hobble down the stairs and is sat with an ice pack on the knee.
I hope it improves quickly as I need a cup of tea


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A pleasant enough day here.
> We DID have plans to go to Stockton Heath, have walk around then lunch in a Turkish restaurant. However, something strange and unpleasant happened last night and we are not sure what course of action to take.
> MrsD went to bed 15 minutes before me. When I went up she was lying on the floor.. just as she was about to get into bed her leg gave way and she was in serious pain around the knee. As we/she cant think of any cause we decided to let it rest overnight and hopefully all will be ok(I did help her into bed-as a gent' would). But this morning its not any better!!! I have just taken her something light to eat so she could then take 3 Ibuprofen. I am now waiting to see if they do the trick but tbh I have my doubts.
> I was about to say "its no fun this getting old lark" but we have no idea what the cause is........and my back problem goes back 50+ years.
> Question is........what to do if her knee doesn't improve ??




Go straight to the hospital. Don't bother with your Dr. Good luck and I hope Mrs D feels better soon Dave.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right.....now come on all the oldies. We have to help numbnuts out here.
> I will go first.
> Its pretty obvious what you have. Its the common cold
> or it may be bird flue
> ...


 He will forget the snotty nose and possibly break the 100m sprint Commonwealth Games record


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2020)

Thats better, at least I don't have to worry about the ceiling coming down, though he did say the whole ceiling isn't in good shape.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats better, at least I don't have to worry about the ceiling coming down, though he did say the whole ceiling isn't in good shape.
> 
> View attachment 502845
> 
> ...


Ummm sucks breath, kicks wall......"dont want to worry you but I think you need a new ceiling".
Now I am a bit slack next week and can give you a good price, know wat I mean pal


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats better, at least I don't have to worry about the ceiling coming down, though he did say the whole ceiling isn't in good shape.
> 
> View attachment 502845
> 
> ...


The patch will be OK......just the rest of it will fall down.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Go straight to the hospital. Don't bother with your Dr. Good luck and I hope Mrs D feels better soon Dave.


Thanks for that.
She can now touch and even press the area.
She has, what is to me, a really bad habbit, of sitting on one leg ie she tucks one leg underneath. Talking it through I think she has twisted it when getting up, made it up the stairs and then the knee decided to pack in.
She is still hobbling a lot but at least she can move around.
We are going to see how it is over night.
Must say, it was a bit worrying.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks for that.
> She can now touch and even press the area.
> She has, what is to me, a really bad habbit, of sitting on one leg ie she tucks one leg underneath. Talking it through I think she has twisted it when getting up, made it up the stairs and then the knee decided to pack in.
> She is still hobbling a lot but at least she can move around.
> ...




I must admit, I have a habit of doing that as well.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Last time I'll be saying that for a while, at this time of day at least. Tomorrow, 'I'm leavin' on a jet plane'.
> 🇳🇿


QF1?


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> QF1?


SQ51 (My lack of experience with these matters meant I first had to Google QF1!)


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> SQ51 (My lack of experience with these matters meant I first had to Google QF1!)


I'll monitor you on Live Tracker.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'll monitor you on Live Tracker.


Just hoping I get in and out before the authorities bring down the coronavirus shutters!


----------



## dickyknees (1 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry for moving your house.
> Someone on here lives there, it will come to me eventually.
> Edit.......
> But you are on Anglesey aren't you? Or have I got it totally wrong?



Sorry to confuse, I rushed posting the reply before going out to watch the rugby. 

I do live near FMB. 🤭


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When we got rid of our pond we had the area turfed but it was too late in the year to mow it.
> That area is growing very quickly. I am not sure how long I can wait before I have to mow it.



I mowed our lawns on Thursday.


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2020)

My lawn has grown vastly over winter, more so than usual. If it dries out sufficiently I might fire up the mower and attack it. Problem is, the get to the mower I need to move a volvo, a smart car, and 2 Yamahas, by which time I'm too knackered to cut the grass.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> My lawn has grown vastly over winter, more so than usual. If it dries out sufficiently I might fire up the mower and attack it. Problem is, the get to the mower I need to move a volvo, a smart car, and 2 Yamahas, by which time I'm too knackered to cut the grass.


Similar here.
When I send MrsD out to mow the grass she has to go down to the shed, move things around and drag the mower out.
I do pour her a glass of water though, the least she deserves


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2020)




----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


>


Sithi


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Feb 2020)

Morning. Minus 1 just now  Better get a walk in after my coffee as there is rain/sleet due not long after 9am.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2020)

Raining here now, a decorating day today.


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2020)

Morning. 
Doggie walking on the beach this morning, then off for a stroll down to the village for Sunday lunch.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

I have risen!

Enjoyed the traditional Sunday morning lay in with Mrs D, about to take the dog out.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2020)

Coooeeee everyone. Crappy weather. Wet and windy but not cold.


----------



## GM (2 Feb 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> New Zealand. Touring the North Island ... on t' bike of course.
> Not done much travelling so for me it's a bit of an adventure.




Brilliant, you'll love it, wish I was still there!


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2020)

Better day than some, mate of mine had to shut his business and lay staff off on Friday, on a brighter side the ceiling is painted.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> Raining here now, a decorating day today.


No no no no no.....its Sunday. We get Sundays off here.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2020)

Morning all.
A bit dreary here as per forcast but due to clear up later.
A ride was discussed so I went for a walk yesterday-to try the leg out. I really struggled at times. Numbness/lack of feeling. Only way I can describe it is that I have to 'throw' my left leg forward. A definite call to the physio tomorrow.
We may be doing a @Dirk and going out for lunch......all depends on how MrsD is feeling. She is definitely hobbling better though


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Feb 2020)

The snow has arrived here. Glad I got my walk in early. Supposed to turn to rain as it gradually gets milder as the day goes on.


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The snow has arrived here. Glad I got my walk in early. Supposed to turn to rain as it gradually gets milder as the day goes on.


Snow?!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The snow has arrived here. Glad I got my walk in early. Supposed to turn to rain as it gradually gets milder as the day goes on.


You need to move here as we have bylaws banning snow


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

Suns out, gonna give my Volvo a clean.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> A bit dreary here as per forcast but due to clear up later.
> A ride was discussed so* I went for a walk yesterday-to try the leg out. I really struggled at times. *Numbness/lack of feeling. Only way I can describe it is that I have to 'throw' my left leg forward. A definite call to the physio tomorrow.
> We may be doing a @Dirk and going out for lunch......all depends on how MrsD is feeling. She is definitely hobbling better though


Maybe if you'd taken both legs to try you wouldn't have struggled as much.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Maybe if you'd taken both legs to try you wouldn't have struggled as much.


You know......thats one of the reasons I come on here, for all the helpful hints and suggestions given out.
I will remember that tip next time I go out


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2020)

The wood work is sanded, excepting doors as I always take them out to the garage to sand and paint.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You know......thats one of the reasons I come on here, for all the helpful hints and suggestions given out.
> I will remember that tip next time I go out


Especially if you're planning on "Doing a Dirk"!


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

Volvo now cleaner than a pre watershed BBC comedy.


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2020)

I've just done an @Dirk but I forgot to take my phone with me. Doh!
You'll just have to imagine the magnificence of my Sunday lunch and copious supplies of real ale.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Volvo now cleaner than a pre watershed BBC comedy.




I've just cleaned my little Suzuki, I just need to find time to valet the interior. Now settling down to watch the rugby.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2020)

Yesterday I didn't go out, with the plasterer here and my cold running riot I didn't bother, I've been out this afternoon and its almost spring like.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You know......thats one of the reasons I come on here, for all the helpful hints and suggestions given out.
> I will remember that tip next time I go out


You seem to have forgotten,


Dave7 said:


> Right.....now come on all the oldies. We have to help numbnuts out here.
> I will go first.
> Its pretty obvious what you have. Its the common cold
> or it may be bird flue
> ...





Dave7 said:


> I confess to being disappointed with the response on here. Poor old numbnuts is suffering and there has been very little in the way of sympathy or suggestions of cures etc.
> Come on, lets all pull together on this.
> I bet if Welshie needed help with her bloomer problems there would be offers (not from me of course) so get yer fingers out.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You seem to have forgotten,


And ???


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And ???


Your own "helpful hint/suggestion" for the cold.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your own "helpful hint/suggestion" for the cold.


And what was wrong with that??
I stand by that advice. In fact, I guarantee that if numbnuts has done as I suggested it has worked.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2020)

The dining room is now a nice dark gold colour.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> qThe dining room is now a nice dark gold colour.


Should it be?


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Should it be?



Not sure, I do the work Pam chooses the colours.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2020)

I have risen...first!

Had a slightly tender tummy all weekend. Sure enough, today I feel like I've been punched in the gullivers and my lavvy looks like the space shuttle launch pad.


----------



## Paulus (3 Feb 2020)

Morning all, still dark at the moment so I am enjoying my second mug of tea in bed.
A few things to do today, and a little bit of travelling by train to do. That will give me a chance to get the Brompton out and give it a bit of a run down to the station and back later on.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2020)

Good morning folks. My ride today is cancelled, unfortunately my cold is still going strong, it really is a nuisance.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2020)

Good morning shirkers. It was blowing hoolie here last night but seems to have calmed down. Still dull, overcast and miserable though.


----------



## Mart44 (3 Feb 2020)

Good morning - All is calm and all is bright here, 8ºC. More allotmenting to do this morning but nothing planned apart from that. I maybe need to think of an additional interest to stop Mrs Mart44 planning things for me.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2020)

Morning all.
Doggie got me up at 2am wanting to go outside.


----------



## Paulus (3 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Doggie got me up at 2am wanting to go outside.


Better than going inside though.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> Better than going inside though.


A "Sooner Dog"?


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And what was wrong with that??
> I stand by that advice. In fact, I guarantee that if numbnuts has done as I suggested it has worked.


He's not been on since, maybe he did.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2020)

Greetings pop pickers .
Well bbc radio forcast says rain for the north and the west. When I last checked Warrington was in the north west BUT its a bright clear sky and my phone BBC app says no rain today. 
As I often say "they can't get yesterdays forecast right".
Not sure about today as my leg is feeling better but that may be after a nights rest. I will try a short walk and see how that goes.
I will take both legs this time Classic


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen...first!
> 
> Had a slightly tender tummy all weekend. Sure enough, today I feel like I've been punched in the gullivers and my lavvy looks like the space shuttle launch pad.


Welshie told me to ask you for photographic evidence (she didnt want to ask direct).


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Greetings pop pickers .
> Well bbc radio forcast says rain for the north and the west. When I last checked Warrington was in the north west BUT its a bright clear sky and my phone BBC app says no rain today.
> As I often say "they can't get yesterdays forecast right".
> Not sure about today as my leg is feeling better but that may be after a nights rest. I will try a short walk and see how that goes.
> *I will take both legs this time Classic*


You'll be using both then.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks. My ride today is cancelled, unfortunately my cold is still going strong, it really is a nuisance.


You know what they say, if a cold lasts more than 2 weeks its a 95% chance its Corona virus.
Shame really as you seemed a nice chap


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie told me to ask you for photographic evidence (she didnt want to ask direct).




I would rather not. Thanks anyway. Def TMI


----------



## gavroche (3 Feb 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde. Just got up, having my breakfast now and then taking Molly for a walk up the big hill by us. Looks like a nice day so I might go for a little ride after that. My wife has gone out for a cup of tea with her group of friends. I also have some wallpapering to do but maybe later in the week, unless I get stiff orders from Mrs G when she gets back. Why do today what you can do another day?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Doggie got me up at 2am wanting to go outside.


Was the window not open ??


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll be using both then.


Dont push it Classic. I will take things 'bit by bit'.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont push it Classic. I will take things 'bit by bit'.


Would I do that!!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Would I do that!!


Can we have a vote on that?


----------



## rustybolts (3 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> My lawn has grown vastly over winter, more so than usual. If it dries out sufficiently I might fire up the mower and attack it. Problem is, the get to the mower I need to move a volvo, a smart car, and 2 Yamahas, by which time I'm too knackered to cut the grass.


Same with mine , who would have thought lawns would be trimmed in late January early February , what's going on ?


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can we have a vote on that?


If you want


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2020)

I have put some washing on the line. Nice and blowy here with sun.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have put some washing on the line. Nice and blowy here with sun.


Can we at least have a photo of that PLEEEAAASE.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can we at least have a photo of that PLEEEAAASE.


Washing or Sun?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can we at least have a photo of that PLEEEAAASE.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Washing or Sun?


Bloomers  I mean washing of course.


----------



## gavroche (3 Feb 2020)

Well.... ride cancelled.....again. I have been summoned to paint the kitchen ceiling, then fill some small holes on the walls in preparation for the wallpaper. By the time I have done all that,it will be dark so it looks like my ride will later on in the week now unless..............


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bloomers  I mean washing of course.




Of course you did.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Feb 2020)

Afternoon still not feeling any better, I know it's only a cold, but had a temp of 100 F (37.7C) most of the night and don't feel like anything to eat


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2020)

I got the inside of the car cleaned this morning, also managed to clean the roof of the car where I struggle to reach, earlier I went down the local supermarket to get some cough mixture and had verify my age before I could have it.


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2020)

No rain forecast here today. 

Went outside and lit the incinerator.

It is now raining!


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Afternoon still not feeling any better, I know it's only a cold, but had a temp of 100 F (37.7C) most of the night and don't feel like anything to eat


You didn't follow @Dave7's suggested remedy then.

Hope you feel better soon though.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You didn't follow @Dave7's suggested remedy then.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon though.


Some people just never listen


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2020)

My car is going In for it's MOT and service tomorrow so I will have to give it a bit of clean.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My car is going In for it's MOT and service tomorrow so I will have to give it a bit of clean.


Just getting mine to start would be good......I think washing it the other day must have been too much for it!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just getting mine to start would be good......I think washing it the other day must have been too much for it!




Shame on you.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My car is going In for it's MOT and service tomorrow so I will have to give it a bit of clean.


Make sure you dont have anything hanging off the mirror as they are failing for that now.


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2020)

Big day tomorrow*. 



*I've got to go to Ilfracombe tip.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Big day tomorrow*.
> 
> 
> 
> *I've got to go to Ilfracombe tip.


 Will you be coming back?


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Will you be coming back?


Hope so!


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Hope so!


Tip Tuesdays, Fish Fridays, you really know how to live!


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Tip Tuesdays, Fish Fridays, you really know how to live!


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2020)

I have risen, first again!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2020)

Morning. Second for me. I am sitting here with a cup of coffee waiting for my car to be picked up and taken for it's MOT and service. Wet, windy and quite horrible here this morning.


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2020)

3rd


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2020)

4 th  dry but very windy here, off to yoga in a bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2020)

That's my car on its way to the garage. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mart44 (4 Feb 2020)

Good morning - Broken cloud, dry and breezy with a temperature of 6ºC. Supermarket shopping day today. Yippee! 

Have the best day possible.


----------



## rustybolts (4 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Second for me. I am sitting here with a cup of coffee waiting for my car to be picked up and taken for it's MOT and service. Wet, windy and quite horrible here this morning.


I feel your MOT apprehension pain , hope yours will be not as expensive as mine turned out to be . Make sure everybody with old cars to HAVE YOUR TIMING BELT CHANGED AT THE CORRECT INTERVALS SPECIFIED. My 10 year old Mondeo needed the timing belt and the wet belt done and ouch ! it was expensive. It the timing belt snaps its goodbye engine usually


----------



## rustybolts (4 Feb 2020)

read IF for IT above , where are those confounded glasses again ?


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> That's my car on its way to the garage. Fingers crossed.


You've let it go by itself, no wonder your fingers are crossed.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've let it go by itself, no wonder your fingers are crossed.




It likes an outing now and again so why not.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2020)

Morning all .
No sign of the 40 mph wind we have been promised......its wind but not that bad.
Here is a strange situation.
MrsDs sister's son lives in Norwich with his girlfriend (both divorced). They are visiting Warrington this week and we are meeting for lunch.......which we are looking forward to.
Now for the strange bit.
His parents (thats my SiL+hubby) and her parents are all very religious.......all members of the same religion.
As such neither set of parents will allow the couple to share a bed under thier roof. So one stays with his parents and 'tother is staying with her parents.
They are both 40+ and not allowed to sleep together. Takes all sorts doesn't it.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It likes an outing now and again so why not.


Its too young to be out on its own, especially in Welsh Wales.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its too young to be out on its own, especially in Welsh Wales.




I have trained it well.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all .
> No sign of the 40 mph wind we have been promised......its wind but not that bad.
> Here is a strange situation.
> MrsDs sister's son lives in Norwich with his girlfriend (both divorced). They are visiting Warrington this week and we are meeting for lunch.......which we are looking forward to.
> ...




As classic would say " there's nowt as queer as folks".


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all .
> No sign of the 40 mph wind we have been promised......its wind but not that bad.
> Here is a strange situation.
> MrsDs sister's son lives in Norwich with his girlfriend (both divorced). They are visiting Warrington this week and we are meeting for lunch.......which we are looking forward to.
> ...


The wind was this side, for a few hours after 01:00.

I see your problem. Yer glottal stop is in't wrong place.


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2020)

It's windy here.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2020)

A tad blustery here as well.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> The wind was this side, for a few hours after 01:00.
> 
> I see your problem. Yer glottal stop is in't wrong place.


I say old chap, would you mind awfully just translating that into english


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I say old chap, would you mind awfully just translating that into english


Yes


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2020)

Off to the tip next.
It's got a sea view.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Yes


Well be like that then and see if I care yah boo sucks


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Off to the tip next.
> It's got a sea view.


A posh tip then?


----------



## numbnuts (4 Feb 2020)

Morning feeling a bit better today


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well be like that then and see if I care yah boo sucks


Who's Yah Boo?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who's Yah Boo?


A relative of Yogi bears mate I think.


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Second for me. I am sitting here with a cup of coffee waiting for my car to be picked up and taken for it's MOT and service. Wet, windy and quite horrible here this morning.


You have a chauffeur to take your car to the garage? Dead posh


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> You have a chauffeur to take your car to the garage? Dead posh




Hehehe. My garage always pick my car up and drop it back off when it's MOT and service time. It's all part of their service and they don't have me hovering in the garage trying to hurry them up. They can do it in their own time. It's a win win situation. They even jet wash it for me.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all .
> No sign of the 40 mph wind we have been promised......its wind but not that bad.
> Here is a strange situation.
> MrsDs sister's son lives in Norwich with his girlfriend (both divorced). They are visiting Warrington this week and we are meeting for lunch.......which we are looking forward to.
> ...


Indeed it does (take all sorts).

I don’t share the respective parents views, but, nice to see the “young” couple have the good grace to respect them.


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Indeed it does (take all sorts).
> 
> I don’t share the respective parents views, but, nice to see the “young” couple have the good grace to respect them.


My maternal grandmother was far more liberal than them. She was born in 1883.
When I visited her with my girlfriend (future wife) in 1975, she'd made up the double bed in the spare room and insisted we used it.
Odd how folks differ, ain't it.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> My maternal grandmother was far more liberal than them. She was born in 1883.
> When I visited her with my girlfriend (future wife) in 1975, she'd made up the double bed in the spare room and insisted we used it.
> Odd how folks differ, ain't it.


Yes, well, we are all different


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, well, we are all different


I'm just glad that all my family, except for one aunt and uncle who we're Catholics, were liberal free thinkers.


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2020)

Who remembers these?


----------



## numbnuts (4 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning feeling a bit better today


I thought I was getting better been down hill since then


----------



## robgul (4 Feb 2020)

In the old ads Hai Karate - kicked Old Spice (Original and Burley) into touch. A few familiar faces that went on to greater things.

Rob


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2020)

robgul said:


> In the old ads Hai Karate - kicked Old Spice (Original and Burley) into touch. A few familiar faces that went on to greater things.
> 
> Rob



Was it Henry Cooper advertising Old Spice? Who was with him?


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I thought I was getting better been down hill since then


You'll feel better in the morning, again.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Was it Henry Cooper advertising Old Spice? Who was with him?


Henry Cooper with Barry Sheene for Brut 33, not Old Spice.


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Henry Cooper with Barry Sheene for Old Spice.



Thank you, for some reason I was thinking brut


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Thank you, for some reason I was thinking brute


It was. See post now


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Thank you, for some reason I was thinking brute



Brut was henry Cooper and Kevin Keegan


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Brute was henry Cooper and Kevin Keegan



Brut also did one with Henry Cooper and Barry Sheen


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I thought I was getting better been down hill since then


This blasted virus feels like it's going, and the a few days later back it comes again. MrsP has had it for 5 weeks now.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2020)

My car is back. Passed the MOT with a couple of advisories, mainly corrosion of a brake pipe and the bottom needs waxing. I will get the work done in the Summer.


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Thank you, for some reason I was thinking brute


It's 'Brut' not 'Brute'.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's 'Brut' not 'Brute'.


Brut 33, not Brut.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My car is back. Passed the MOT with a couple of advisories, mainly corrosion of a brake pipe and the bottom needs waxing. I will get the work done in the Summer.


Is it an age thing when your bottom needs waxing?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it an age thing when your bottom needs waxing?



. I think that is a yes. Didn't need doing when it was younger that's for sure.


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's 'Brut' not 'Brute'.



OK OK, I'll knock the E off


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> This blasted virus feels like it's going, and the a few days later back it comes again. MrsP has had it for 5 weeks now.


Tell me about it.
23rd December we got it. Still getting sh*t days.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it an age thing when your bottom needs waxing?


Bloidy hell Mo......I was going to have an early night but I will never sleep now.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bloidy hell Mo......I was going to have an early night but I will never sleep now.


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2020)

I've just used Mrs Ds mobile phone to photograph my scrotum and set it as her wallpaper. How long before she notices?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> I've just used Mrs Ds mobile phone to photograph my scrotum and set it as her wallpaper. How long before she notices?




Ewww


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> I've just used Mrs Ds mobile phone to photograph my scrotum and set it as her wallpaper. How long before she notices?


About 5 years from what I hear.


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2020)

Unlike Welshie's cakes, I have risen! First again!


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2020)

Morning all, nice and frosty outside. Another busy day beckons. After walking the dog, with a stop at the cafe, I shall get one of the old bikes out and go for a spin for an hour or so. Then some tidying up in the garden including cutting the grass once the frost and dew has dried off. Grass cutting in February? Who would of thought it. It really hasn't stopped growing and it is now looking quite tatty.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2020)

Morning all, off to take the car to the body shop for a new bumper


----------



## Mart44 (5 Feb 2020)

Good morning - A U3A walk this morning. The starting point is over in my mate's house direction, so I'll be cycling there before the walk and cycling back afterwards. A sandwich and a doze after that.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2020)

Morning Drago and anyone else that is up.

Brrr it's chilly. There is a frost on my car and no that isn't a euphamism for anything else.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2020)

Got friends coming down from up country on Friday, so we've got a few things to do today.
Storm Ciara on its way as well, so it'll be 'batten down the hatches' time. Don't think our Midlands friends have ever experience a coastal storm. That should be fun.


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2020)

Storm Clara, eh? I'd better get prepared. Yep, my XC90 has fuel, I'm ready.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Storm Clara, eh? I'd better get prepared. Yep, my XC90 has fuel, I'm ready.


Ciara.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Unlike Welshie's cakes, I have risen! First again!


You weren't really. I was here ages ago but couldn't be bothered to post! 

Walk done. Not looking too bad a day.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Got friends coming down from up country on Friday, so we've got a few things to do today.
> Storm Ciara on its way as well, so it'll be 'batten down the hatches' time. Don't think our Midlands friends have ever experience a coastal storm. That should be fun.


For my first 21 years I lived on the Wirral. After we got married we lived in New Brighton, about 200 yatds from the front..
We got some good storms coming off the Irish sea.
If the forecast and the tides are right we still go back to watch the kids play dodge the waves**
**its on the road, behind the sea wall so not dangerous......just funny when they misjudge one.


----------



## GM (5 Feb 2020)

Morning all. Had one of those 'crikey I feel old days' yesterday, was reading about the sad death of Karen Carpenter 37 years ago!

On a more cheerful note, went to see Jo Jo Rabbit last night, cracking film well worth seeing!


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2020)

Back home now and carless until tomorrow or friday morning  coffee now and breakfast to follow


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You weren't really. I was here ages ago but couldn't be bothered to post! .


As a retiree of good character we will have to take your word on that.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2020)

Morning all.
A pleasant day here. Slightly foggy/misty and a bit of frost.
I had a restless night as I kept dreaming of Mo waxing her bottom. MrsD was asking "what was all that you were mumbling about in your sleep".........I feigned ignorance
I sat up listening to the Liverpool match last night whilst enjoying a large whisky. Golf was arranged for 08.45. Bearing in mind I haven't played for ages with this gammy leg I woke at 0600, thought about it and went back to sleep........a good decision me thinks.
MrsD is out and I have the day to myself!!!! Now, what mischief can I get up to


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2020)

I've just had the postie deliver two spare inner tubes. How exciting!  Hermes might be later with a micro fleece jumper too.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> For my first 21 years I lived on the Wirral. After we got married we lived in New Brighton, about 200 yatds from the front..
> We got some good storms coming off the Irish sea.
> If the forecast and the tides are right we still go back to watch the kids play dodge the waves**
> **its on the road, behind the sea wall so not dangerous......just funny when they misjudge one.


Were you living in New Brighton from 1991 onwards?
If so, you probably watched me racing there.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Were you living in New Brighton from 1991 onwards?
> If so, you probably watched me racing there.


No.......married in '68 and moved to Warrington '69.
TBH I didn't realises they still raced there in the 90s.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No.......married in '68 and moved to Warrington '69.
> TBH I didn't realises they still raced there in the 90s.


New Brighton Promenade road races.
Great fun and huge crowds.
The roundabouts were fun with a F2 racing outfit.
Won a sidecar race there and got interviewed by local Radio Scouser.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> New Brighton Promenade road races.
> Great fun and huge crowds.
> The roundabouts were fun with a F2 racing outfit.
> Won a sidecar race there and got interviewed by local Radio Scouser.


Nice one.
Any chance of an autograph?
Side cars.......Mr and Mrs Tickle.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one.
> Any chance of an autograph?
> Side cars.......Mr and Mrs Tickle.


John?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> John?


Dont know tbh and they were earlier than you.
I watched them at Oulton Park and New Brighton.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont know tbh and they were earlier than you.
> I watched them at Oulton Park and New Brighton.


If it was early '60s then it was probably John & Cathy Tickle.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> John?


Not


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2020)

Thats wot I call a sandwich.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2020)

🤒🤧 I've had enough going to bed


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 🤒🤧 I've had enough going to bed


Enough of @dave r Sandwiches??
I didn't realise you were with him.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 🤒🤧 I've had enough going to bed


Here's to it not lasting much longer.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Here's to it not lasting much longer.




?


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> ?


The lurgy, if that's what Numbnuts has.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> The lurgy, if that's what Numbnuts has.



My lurgy has almost gone, I'm planning on riding tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2020)




----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> My lurgy has almost gone, I'm planning on riding tomorrow.


You getting alerts for Numbnuts posts being quoted?

Good that you're getting over it, the lurgy, though.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


>


Sithi


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2020)

Morning. Another decent day up here. Better enjoy today and tomorrow before the wet and windy weather return at the weekend.


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2020)

Like a porn stars vegetables, I have risen!


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2020)

I sat down to enjoy a slurp if George Clooney's hot liquid and my dawg came to join me.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2020)

Cooooeeee. Bloody cold here. We have a hard frost here


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2020)




----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)

Got to cut the lawns today.
Did them just before Christmas and now they're about 4" high.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeee. Bloody cold here. We have a hard frost here





dave r said:


>


Now it t'ain't that cold

Maybe we'll have summer this month, just like last year.


----------



## Mart44 (6 Feb 2020)

Good morning - Frosty and bright with a temperature of 2ºC. A ride to the allotment this morning and a walk with friends is planned for this afternoon.

Have a good day.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Now it t'ain't that cold
> 
> Maybe we'll have summer this month, just like last year.




I wish


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I wish


Then the snow in March.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Then the snow in March.


Shut up!
We start our Pikey Pensioner travels at the end of March.
Off around Cornwall for 3 weeks. 👍


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Shut up!
> We start our Pikey Pensioner travels at the end of March.
> Off around Cornwall for 3 weeks. 👍


Might be in Truro for the start of April.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Might be in Truro for the start of April.


I'll be near St Buryan for a week at the start of April, right down near the end of the peninsula, about 35 miles from Truro.


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Got to cut the lawns today.
> Did them just before Christmas and now they're about 4" high.


Morning all, I cut mine yesterday, just to knock the top off and make it a bit more tidy.
It's a nice sunny day here so i'm off out with the dog in a mo.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, I cut mine yesterday, just to knock the top off and make it a bit more tidy.
> It's a nice sunny day here so i'm off out with the dog in a mo.


Meadow next.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Feb 2020)

🤧 .....morning all


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Might be in Truro for the start of April.


You never spoke a truroer word.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You never spoke a truroer word.


On the Chester train Wednesday last. It had a problem, gave up and set off back.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

Morning all.
Colder than Welshies bloomers when she's in a bad mood (and that is very cold).
We did have plans but a phone call has changed that so.......a light breckie, some local shopping then feet up.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 🤧 .....morning all


You going to try Dave7's "cure".


----------



## numbnuts (6 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You going to try Dave7's "cure".


 no


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2020)

Out and about enjoying riding my bike in the bright sunshine, though I'm not fully over my cold yet.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)

Beautiful Spring like day today in Braunton.
Just took doggie for a walk, then got home and hacked the lawns down.
The Crown has just put a new barrel of Cotleigh 'Snowy Owl' on...........sooo.........I might have to nip out for some essential supplies.....


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2020)

Little 31 mile trundle on the hybrid done. Looks nice but it’s bleeding cold. Garmin said average 39 with a low of 32.....certainly felt like it. Just thawing out now.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)

Making Chilli powder next.
Got a load of Chillis in the oven drying out.
These are seriously hot little beggars; you literally only need an amount about the size of a Presta valve cap, in a curry, to serve 4 people. Even that amount makes for a hot dish. 
Got to grind them down with a pestle & mortar after that.
Wish me luck........


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Making Chilli powder next.
> Got a load of Chillis in the oven drying out.
> These are seriously hot little beggars; you literally only need an amount about the size of a Presta valve cap, in a curry, to serve 4 people. Even that amount makes for a hot dish.
> Got to grind them down with a pestle & mortar after that.
> ...


That colour really suits you.
A similar question to a previous one.........if its that hot and you need such a small amount, what are you going to do with it all??


----------



## numbnuts (6 Feb 2020)

My car is ready to pick up after 16:00, now were did I put my bus pass


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My car is ready to pick up after 16:00, now were did I put my bus pass


I will check tp see if its with my passport


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That colour really suits you.
> A similar question to a previous one.........if its that hot and you need such a small amount, what are you going to do with it all??


It'll be useful when the Zombie apocalypse happens......


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My car is ready to pick up after 16:00, now were did I put my bus pass


Left it on the bus?


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2020)

I've just got back, a pleasant if slow 50 miles in the winter sunshine, one of my regular routes over to the Hatton Locks cafe for a bacon sandwich and a coffee, I'm still feeling the effects of the lurgy I've just had so it was a slow and steady ride that felt like hard work and towards the end i was running out of legs. A lovely day for a bike ride, bright, sunny and a tad chilly, so I enjoyed the ride and I've got the first one after the lurgy out of the way, the rides should get a little easier now.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

@Dirk i have just been reading that beach motor bike racing is coming back to New Brighton for the first time in 30 years.
Weekend of August 10th this year.
I will be there for sure.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)

Am I going senile?
I'm sure we have a member who posts in this thread under the name of 'traindriver172' - or something very similar. They used to post several posts at a time.
Just realised they've posted nothing for a while. Searched the member list and nothing remotely like that name comes up.
Tell me I'm not imagining it.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I've just got back, a pleasant if slow 50 miles in the winter sunshine, one of my regular routes over to the Hatton Locks cafe for a bacon sandwich and a coffee, I'm still feeling the effects of the lurgy I've just had so it was a slow and steady ride that felt like hard work and towards the end i was running out of legs. A lovely day for a bike ride, bright, sunny and a tad chilly, so I enjoyed the ride and I've got the first one after the lurgy out of the way, the rides should get a little easier now.


Nice to read that Dave.
I am setting next weekend as my first ride since October. No idea what I will manage as the leg is still numb and weak......I will try for 15 miles.
Funny but whenever I read about your Hatton Locks ride I have to check where you are as there is a Hatton Locks on one of my summer rides into Cheshire.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Am I going senile?
> I'm sure we have a member who posts in this thread under the name of 'traindriver172' - or something very similar. They used to post several posts at a time.
> Just realised they've posted nothing for a while. Searched the member list and nothing remotely like that name comes up.
> Tell me I'm not imagining it.


You are correct. He gave me some good advice on cycling around Puerto Pollenca last year.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You are correct. He gave me some good advice on cycling around Puerto Pollenca last year.


Phew! I thought I was losing it for a moment. 
Just checked and it's '172traindriver'.
He hasn't posted on here since Christmas day.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Phew! I thought I was losing it for a moment.
> Just checked and it's '172traindriver'.
> He hasn't posted on here since Christmas day.


I have just messaged him and will let you know what happens


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You are correct. He gave me some good advice on cycling around Puerto Pollenca last year.



I vaguely remember the name and haven't seen a post from him in a while.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I vaguely remember the name and haven't seen a post from him in a while.


Looks like he's only been posting in the 'Tea?' thread since Christmas.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Phew! I thought I was losing it for a moment.
> Just checked and it's '172traindriver'.
> He hasn't posted on here since Christmas day.


He hasn’t been on much at all recently. Not sure why. Maybe just needing a break.

He’s more inclined to post in Tea if you’re looking for him.


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nice to read that Dave.
> I am setting next weekend as my first ride since October. No idea what I will manage as the leg is still numb and weak......I will try for 15 miles.
> Funny but whenever I read about your Hatton Locks ride I have to check where you are as there is a Hatton Locks on one of my summer rides into Cheshire.



I didn't realize there were more than one Hatton Locks, but it doesn't surprise me. The one I use is just outside Warwick and is only about 16 miles from me, its set in an area with a network of small lanes and its quite easy to work out a longer route there.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Looks like he's only been posting in the 'Tea?' thread since Christmas.


Tea thread?? Thats a new one on me. I must check it out.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Tea thread?? Thats a new one on me. I must check it out.


Used to be quite busy but not so much these days.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I didn't realize there were more than one Hatton Locks, but it doesn't surprise me. The one I use is just outside Warwick and is only about 16 miles from me, its set in an area with a network of small lanes and its quite easy to work out a longer route there.


My bad Dave. I am getting 2 places mixed up. There is the village of Hatton then there is Anderton Locks......both on my summer rides.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatton,_warrington


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Used to be quite busy but not so much these days.


I have just scrolled through the various sections and cant find that one.
TBH I dont like the new format. Too many sections are sooooo difficult to find eg the jokes section. To get it I have to type "jokes" into the search bar.


----------



## 12boy (6 Feb 2020)

I envy you and your green and verdant land. Got many weeks of this to enjoy.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

12boy said:


> I envy you and your green and verdant land. Got many weeks of this to enjoy.


Where is that ??


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My bad Dave. I am getting 2 places mixed up. There is the village of Hatton then there is Anderton Locks......both on my summer rides.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatton,_warrington



Is Anderton Locks near the boat lift?


----------



## 12boy (6 Feb 2020)

That is off my front porch in Casper, Wyoming. Every year for a month or so I wish I had a fatbike.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Is Anderton Locks near the boat lift?


Thats the one.
We have never done that boat lift. Every year we say we will but for some reason its never been done.
This year for certain.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

12boy said:


> That is off my front porch in Casper, Wyoming. Every year for a month or so I wish I had a fatbike.


Our ex daughter in law, who we both love, has remarried and now lives in Montana which (by USA measurements) is virtually down the road from you.


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thats the one.
> We have never done that boat lift. Every year we say we will but for some reason its never been done.
> This year for certain.



We've visited the boat lift, we were in Warrington visiting our son and we spent the afternoon doing the river cruise before they took the boat up in the lift, it was the first time I saw a Kingfisher in the wild.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just scrolled through the various sections and cant find that one.
> TBH I dont like the new format. Too many sections are sooooo difficult to find eg the jokes section. To get it I have to type "jokes" into the search bar.


It’s in General Chat too, same as this one.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> We've visited the boat lift, we were in Warrington visiting our son and we spent the afternoon doing the river cruise before they took the boat up in the lift, it was the first time I saw a Kingfisher in the wild.
> 
> View attachment 503475


We get loads of Kingfishers along the drainage ditches on the Marshes opposite us. It's good fun racing alongside them on the Marsh road. I once had one doing a stop start race alongside me for about half a mile.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Feb 2020)

I'm on the road again now if I could shift this bloody cold 🤧


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> We get loads of Kingfishers along the drainage ditches on the Marshes opposite us. It's good fun racing alongside them on the Marsh road. I once had one doing a stop start race alongside me for about half a mile.


You do know that we can hate some people dont you.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm on the road again now if I could shift this bloody cold 🤧


Give it another 4 weeks 
6 weeks ours had lasted.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You do know that we can hate some people dont you.


If you go too slow around the Marshes, you get attacked by the Otters....


----------



## numbnuts (6 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Give it another 4 weeks
> 6 weeks ours had lasted.


4 weeks I'll be dead by then


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 4 weeks I'll be dead by then


Don't joke about things like that at our age!*

*Can I have your bikes?


----------



## numbnuts (6 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Don't joke about things like that at our age!*
> 
> *Can I have your bikes?


As Spike Milligan said “I told you I was ill”


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night Old 'Un.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Old 'Un.


Sithi


----------



## numbnuts (7 Feb 2020)

🤧 Morning bloody cold here


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2020)

I have risen!

Its snowing here in Poshshire, just. Nothing settling, though I'm wondering how much on the cars is frost and how much is snow.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2020)

Morning. We have minus 2 and fog


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2020)

Morning. Brrrrrr


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2020)

Morning all. 
Currently 6°c here, rising to 11° later.
Off for a walk down to the village later to pick up some shopping.
Got friends coming down for a long weekend.


----------



## Mart44 (7 Feb 2020)

Good morning - Bright and frosty at present with a temperature of -1ºC. A trip to the hospital this morning (on the bus) for Mrs Mart44's chest examination ..internal I should add.  A bike ride to to see my brother this afternoon.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2020)

Good morning people, I was late getting up this morning, didn't stir till half seven, shopping and chores day today, must get the ironing done later


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2020)

Apparently it is 3 deg here. Shopping for us today.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Currently 6°c here, rising to 11° later.
> Off for a walk down to the village later to pick up some shopping.
> Got friends coming down for a long weekend.


Those friends that have never seen a coastal storm?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2020)

Mornig all.
Very cold here and a thick frost.
I am trapped in today as........
1. The electrician is coming to sort the external lighting out. We also have an electric fire and the plug overheats so that needs sorting.
2. Mr fixit is going to do what he can to repair the garage door lock and mechanism caused by the scrotes who tried to break in.
MrsD is off to the hairdresser
Have a good day y'all.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Those friends that have never seen a coastal storm?


Them's the ones.
Might take them to Baggy Point on Sunday.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mornig all.
> Very cold here and a thick frost.
> I am trapped in today as........
> 1. The electrician is coming to sort the external lighting out. We also have an electric fire and the plug overheats so that needs sorting.
> ...


Could you get the electrician and Mr Fixit working together to wire the garage door up?


----------



## gavroche (7 Feb 2020)

Good morning all. Been up one hour now and got bike ready for a ride later. My wife has a friend coming round soon so that will be my queue to disappear. The ride will be under 20 miles but welcomed . Weather is cold but sunny. Forecasting winds of 50 mph tomorrow and Sunday. Bye for now.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Could you get the electrician and Mr Fixit working together to wire the garage door up?


They are, sort of. The main thing for the electrician is the floodlights.


----------



## Paulus (7 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 4 weeks I'll be dead by then


MrsP 's has lasted 6 weeks now, and mine for just over 4. It comes and goes, lulling you into thinking it has gone and suddenly returns.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Feb 2020)

Walking, via several pubs today. Freezing here, I hope the pubs have the fire on!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> MrsP 's has lasted 6 weeks now, and mine for just over 4. It comes and goes, lulling you into thinking it has gone and suddenly returns.


I will second that.
Around the 18th December we got ours. Just yesterday mine came back to say hello but fortunately it only stayed the day


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2020)

I have returned from shopping. Still bloomin cold here. My hands are really cold. still, I have coffee


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned from shopping. Still bloomin cold here. My hands are really cold. still, I have coffee


A bit like me then, only mine is a cognac & port


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A bit like me then, only mine is a cognac & port


----------



## oldwheels (7 Feb 2020)

Nice sunny day but south easterly gale. Wind nearly knocked me off my feet a couple of times so cycling would be a bit dodgy.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2020)

This may be of interest to at least one of our retirees.
Just had the latest Farmfoods paper delivered.

One item of interest was...... ....
Large white Bloomers £0.75 

TBH its a place we dont generally shop at as its a bit out of the way but some of the offers are amazing. We are going to make a shopping list up and pay a visit.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> This may be of interest to at least one of our retirees.
> Just had the latest Farmfoods paper delivered.
> 
> One item of interest was...... ....
> ...


----------



## gavroche (7 Feb 2020)

Back from my 15 miles ride and really enjoyed it. Don't know about you but I do a lot of my thinking when I am on the bike and today was no exemption. On May 16th, it will be our 33rd wedding anniversary but it is the day we are planning to fly to Marseilles for a week in Provence with two of my brothers so I came up with another way of celebrating ( apart from a good meal in France on the night of course). I was watching a program last night about steam engines in FFestiniog and they do an afternoon tea for two from Caernarfon to Ffestiniog ( 50 miles round trip) , first class pullman carriage for £175. So, I will book one for sometime in June and am looking forward to it. All my best ideas come on the bike.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Feb 2020)

I've just cut my hair......... well more of a trim


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just cut my hair......... well more of a trim


Just the one?


----------



## numbnuts (7 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just the one?


If I put cut my "hairs" some of you lot would have said "were"


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just the one?




He thought he'd grow the other one to keep himself warm until springtime.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2020)

This morning I did the shopping, this afternoon I cleaned the cooker and the sink. I also mopped the kitchen, bathroom and hall floors. In between we had a lovely lunch at a favourite garden centre thats not to far away.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> This morning I did the shopping, this afternoon I cleaned the cooker and the sink. I also mopped the kitchen, bathroom and hall floors. In between we had a lovely lunch at a favourite garden centre thats not to far away.



Tonight I've done the ironing.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Tonight I've done the ironing.


as tha bed med


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2020)

Today, I've done bugger all and got pissed with my bestest mates of all time.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Today, I've done bugger all and got pissed with my bestest mates of all time.



That sounds like a great day.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2020)

Like Schofield's career after a personal revelation, I have risen!


----------



## rustybolts (8 Feb 2020)

Is Storm Ciara is coming to your area ?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2020)

Good morning. After a blustery and wet night (not me) we have the calm before the storm. Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Is Storm Ciara is coming to your area ?



I believe so, but I should be able to get a bike ride in before she arrives.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2020)

good morning.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2020)

Morning all. 
Off for a walk around Whistlandpound this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Is Storm Ciara is coming to your area ?


I don't think many will avoid it....seems pretty country wide. Got an early walk in while it's dry. Just a stiff breeze at the moment.

Rugby to watch later.


----------



## Paulus (8 Feb 2020)

Morning all, 
Much like Whelsie's night, blustery and wet.
It should brighten up a bit today, but the storm is coming overnight


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2020)

Owdo

Due to get windy later today, with heavy snowfall forecast. That'll be a light breeze and possibly a 1/4" of snow in reality.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Owdo
> 
> Due to get windy later today, with heavy snowfall forecast. That'll be a light breeze and possibly a 1/4" of snow in reality.


Yep, they are certainly playing it safe with their warnings now. Invariably turns out to be no where near as bad as predicted.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2020)

🤧 Morning


----------



## gavroche (8 Feb 2020)

Salut! I am going to test drive the new Renault Captur this morning although I have no intention of changing mine which is 5 years old now but still runs like a brand new car. I am just curious to see how they have changed the interior. Probably start wallpapering the kitchen later, either before or after the rugby. Nice and sunny at the moment but Clara is on its way later and at its peak tomorrow I believe.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> Salut! I am going to test drive the new Renault Captur this morning although I have no intention of changing mine which is 5 years old now but still runs like a brand new car. I am just curious to see how they have changed the interior. Probably start wallpapering the kitchen later, either before or after the rugby. Nice and sunny at the moment but Clara is on its way later and at its peak tomorrow I believe.


Tomorrow is another day, one that will never get here.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2020)

My eldest grandson had his second driving lesson on Thursday. He spent his entire first lesson driving round the car park in town. He didn't actually get out onto the road. 😄

His second lesson went a bit better. He was on the road. Hoorah.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> Salut! I am going to test drive the new Renault Captur this morning


It does look rather nice. Although there seems to be a few complaints, mainly about the electrics in French cars, I have had a couple of Peugeots that I liked and were totally reliable. The new 208 looks quite nice too, and comes in electric too.


----------



## gavroche (8 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It does look rather nice. Although there seems to be a few complaints, mainly about the electrics in French cars, I have had a couple of Peugeots that I liked and were totally reliable. The new 208 looks quite nice too, and comes in electric too.


I think the complaints about the electrics is a thing of the past now. My Captur was bought new in 2015 and has always been reliable and is very economical. The best part about it is the fact that it is £0 rated for VED, All new cars now have to pay a minimum of £145 a year , except electric ones of course. So why pay for something I get for free? Also, depreciation is high on new cars and I am not playing that game anymore.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2020)

We have sunshine and blue skies here at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> I think the complaints about the electrics is a thing of the past now. My Captur was bought new in 2015 and has always been reliable and is very economical. The best part about it is the fact that it is £0 rated for VED, All new cars now have to pay a minimum of £145 a year , except electric ones of course. So why pay for something I get for free? Also, depreciation is high on new cars and I am not playing that game anymore.


Yep, totally agree. Even an ex demo represents much better value for money. I have been browsing electric vehicles lately out of curiosity, and I suppose for all the miles I do now, one would suit me. I noticed two Nissan Leafs parked in the car park up the town yesterday at the charging points.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Tonight I've done the ironing.


Tonight I have had another whisky.
And now I am off to the land of nod.
Have a


gavroche said:


> Salut! I am going to test drive the new Renault Captur this morning although I have no intention of changing mine which is 5 years old now but still runs like a brand new car. I am just curious to see how they have changed the interior. Probably start wallpapering the kitchen later, either before or after the rugby. Nice and sunny at the moment but Clara is on its way later and at its peak tomorrow I believe.


I did go and look at a new one before I got my Astra. I was surprised by how large they make the boot appear compared to what it actually is.
Nice paintwork/colours though......particularly that burnt orange.


----------



## gavroche (8 Feb 2020)

Well, I went, I saw, I came back. When I got there, I asked to see the salesman but he was busy. I waited 15 minutes and he walked past me a couple of time and took no notice of me so I looked inside one Captur in the showroom and walked out again. Not impressed with their customer care. I do like the smell of the inside of a brand new car though. The car is actually beautiful inside and well finished. Maybe If I win the lottery ? Not likely as I don't do it.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> Well, I went, I saw, I came back. When I got there, I asked to see the salesman but he was busy. I waited 15 minutes and he walked past me a couple of time and took no notice of me so I looked inside one Captur in the showroom and walked out again. Not impressed with their customer care. I do like the smell of the inside of a brand new car though. The car is actually beautiful inside and well finished. Maybe If I win the lottery ? Not likely as I don't do it.


I find car salesman frustrating. They either pester you to death when all you want is left in peace to browse, or disappear when you actually need them!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I find car salesman frustrating. They either pester you to death when all you want is left in peace to browse, or disappear when you actually need them!


I recall buying a new Rover 75.......gives you some idea how long ago.
We still laugh when we recall him urging us to buy and telling us........"at the end of the day I have a wife and 2 kids to feed" 
The car ticked all the boxes and at the right price so we bought it but not because he had a wife and 2 kids to feed


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2020)

My brother in law used to be a car salesman for Mercedes he has the gift of the gab and could convince you into buying anything, up to now I have never taken much notice of his advice when buying cars.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Tonight I have had another whisky.
> And now I am off to the land of nod.


I think you may have had one too many, it was morning when you posted. You missed the night.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> I think you may have had one too many, it was morning when you posted. You missed the night.


I assure you it was very much evening when I posted it...... regardless of what CC shows 
Edit.
Its another one where, today, I replied about the Renault Capture and it somehow linked it to a previous post.......no idea why or how.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2020)

I got a little 35 mile ride in this morning. A straight out and back ride to Ullesthorpe and the Palmers Garden Centre, some cycling friends came in while I was there so I had a catch up. It wasn't a bad morning for a ride, a bit dull at first but the ride home was in bright sun.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2020)

Nice walk around Whistlandpound followed by lunch at the Pyne Arms.
Back home for an afternoon executive power nap.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nice walk around Whistlandpound followed by lunch at the Pyne Arms.
> Back home for an afternoon executive power nap.


Are you one of them there posh nobs where an ordinary power nap wont do? It has to be an executive one


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Today, I've done bugger all and got pissed with my bestest mates of all time.


That sounds a bit like my Friday.
Went out with five of my retired friends. 
Plan was a walk, lunch, couple of drinks. 
in reality we never got beyond the pub, where we had arranged to meet at 11:30am. We staggered out at 16:30.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> Salut! I am going to test drive the new Renault Captur this morning although I have no intention of changing mine which is 5 years old now but still runs like a brand new car. I am just curious to see how they have changed the interior. Probably start wallpapering the kitchen later, either before or after the rugby. Nice and sunny at the moment but Clara is on its way later and at its peak tomorrow I believe.


We have a Captur (1.5dci). Bought it as pre-registered, four years ago. Very pleased with it. Very economical and, so far, reliable. I note that all of the components under the bonnet are labeled Nissan.


----------



## gavroche (8 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> We have a Captur (1.5dci). Bought it as pre-registered, four years ago. Very pleased with it. Very economical and, so far, reliable. I note that all of the components under the bonnet are labeled Nissan.


Mine is also 1.5 Dci. Excellent mpg. Renault own 41% of Nissan which explains your quote.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> Mine is also 1.5 Dci. Excellent mpg. Renault own 41% of Nissan which explains your quote.


Yes, I knew about the 40% ownership. Any guesses as to where the Sunderland Nissan Factory may well relocate to?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2020)

🤧 Morning we has wind and rain here


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 🤧 Morning we has wind and rain here


Yep. It's pouring here and the wind is rising. Loads more to come over the next few weeks. February is looking like a wet and windy washout of a month. Here's hoping there can't be much more rain and wind left and we will have a lovely spring/summer.


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2020)

Good morning folks, the winds blowing the tree's horizontal here, but no rain.


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2020)

Good morning. Here it's windier than Drago Y fronts. Been awake since 3am listening to the yucky stuff outside. A horrible day is in store as well so stay safe folks.


----------



## screenman (9 Feb 2020)

The next house I live in will not be a dormer, the bedrooms are so noisy in weather like this.


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2020)

Good morning from windyville 💨, as expected it's going to be a horrible day weatherwise. I and the dog will get blown across the fields for an hour or so and then I think it's a staying indoors sort of day.


----------



## OldShep (9 Feb 2020)

Looking out of the window at serious flooding. The river Annan has burst her banks.


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2020)

Morning.
Revised weather forecast for the Gold Coast is looking a lot better than yesterday's. 
Only blowing 69 mph at the moment and dropping off to 65 mph later.
A mere breeze!


----------



## gavroche (9 Feb 2020)

Right, time to carry on with my wallpapering now. See you all later.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Here it's windier than Drago Y fronts. Been awake since 3am listening to the yucky stuff outside. A horrible day is in store as well so stay safe folks.


Well go on......did you ???


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> The next house I live in will not be a dormer, the bedrooms are so noisy in weather like this.


Never thought of that. We seriously looked at a dormer before we bought this house. Bedrooms were too small so we didn't go ahead.
This house is ex MOD officers and, literally, built to withstand seismic shock. Every wall is solid brick and the outer walls are reinforced concrete up to bottom window level.........we hear nowt


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2020)

OldShep said:


> Looking out of the window at serious flooding. The river Annan has burst her banks.


Does that affect you ?


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2020)

The wind here has ripped our front gate off its hinges, and one of our fence panels is hanging on by its finger tips


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2020)

OldShep said:


> Looking out of the window at serious flooding. The river Annan has burst her banks.


Duplicated but I cant get rid of it.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Here it's windier than Drago Y fronts. Been awake since 3am listening to the yucky stuff outside. A horrible day is in store as well so stay safe folks.


Well answer the question we are all waiting on.........
Did you allow Mr DW to sleep in doors?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well answer the question we are all waiting on.........
> Did you allow Mr DW to sleep in doors?


Don't think so.........I'm sure I just saw him blowing past the window!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well answer the question we are all waiting on.........
> Did you allow Mr DW to sleep in doors?




I did. He was crying and whingeing so much that I couldn't stand listening to the noise any longer.


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> I think the complaints about the electrics is a thing of the past now.


Not entirely. Daughter No3's feller recently binned his Kadjar, and that had suffered dashboard electric faults that the dealer could never satisfactorily resolve. He's gone the V40 route now. No3's Qashqai, which shares most of its mechanicals, electrics and structural archtitechture with Renault, has also been less than stellar, which is a shame as she otherwise likes the car itself, although I find that 1.5 diesel makes a cement mixer appear refined.


----------



## gavroche (9 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Not entirely. Daughter No3's feller recently binned his Kadjar, and that had suffered dashboard electric faults that the dealer could never satisfactorily resolve. He's gone the V40 route now. No3's Qashqai, which shares most of its mechanicals, electrics and structural archtitechture with Renault, has also been less than stellar, which is a shame as she otherwise likes the car itself, although I find that 1.5 diesel makes a cement mixer appear refined.


Like I said, my 1.5 Dci Captur will be 5 years old in March with no problems whatsoever to report. The engine purs like a little kitten and returns great mileage. Your No3 was unlucky or maybe it is the way he drives?


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> Like I said, my 1.5 Dci Captur will be 5 years old in March with no problems whatsoever to report. The engine purs like a little kitten and returns great mileage. Your No3 was unlucky or maybe it is the way he drives?



Our Captur replaced a Scenic (also a 1.5Dci), which we owner from New (well pre-registered) for 6 years. Scenic was even better than the Captur, IMHO. Over the years, I have owned numerous cars, of different makes, (at one stage, through work, I was doing 30,000+ miles per year).

The most unreliable car I ever owned was a Sunbeam, forgotten the model, it was around 1980, next least reliable was a BMW 320D, this car, combined with BMW Customer "service" was bad enough to convince me never to buy one of their products again. I did covert a new Mini, but, resisted  .

The most reliable cars I have owned have been a series of Mazdas (two 2's, two 3's and an MX5), the two Renaults I have owned are a close second, but, having said that, I no longer cover the high mileages I used to (by car).


----------



## Mart44 (9 Feb 2020)

Good morning - Like everywhere else, it's blowing a gale here in the south. The extension roof is making strange creaking noises when the gusts come along. The worst is to come for this area, so I hear.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2020)

Just had a power cut......it lasted 20 seconds


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Our Captur replaced a Scenic (also a 1.5Dci), which we owner from New (well pre-registered) for 6 years. Scenic was even better than the Captur, IMHO. Over the years, I have owned numerous cars, of different makes, (at one stage, through work, I was doing 30,000+ miles per year).
> 
> The most unreliable car I ever owned was a Sunbeam, forgotten the model, it was around 1980, next least reliable was a BMW 320D, this car, combined with BMW Customer "service" was bad enough to convince me never to buy one of their products again. I did covert a new Mini, but, resisted  .
> 
> The most reliable cars I have owned have been a series of Mazdas (two 2's, two 3's and an MX5), the two Renaults I have owned are a close second, but, having said that, I no longer cover the high mileages I used to (by car).


When I was in the high mileage bracket, in the 80s I always had fords and cant recall any problems.
The only "dog" was a 2 ltr Granada which was actually very nice unless going uphill.....then it was useless.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2020)

Couple of my favourite cars going way back were Subarus. Pricy to run though and not sure they are much better now. Reliable though. My last 3 cars have been Toyota Yaris’s which have been reliable.


----------



## OldShep (9 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Does that affect you ?


I built my house on high ground so doesn’t affect me that way. 
it affects everyone getting out the village as road is closed can mean a long detour. Im just sitting still till it goes down.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Our Captur replaced a Scenic (also a 1.5Dci), which we owner from New (well pre-registered) for 6 years. Scenic was even better than the Captur, IMHO. Over the years, I have owned numerous cars, of different makes, (at one stage, through work, I was doing 30,000+ miles per year).
> 
> The most unreliable car I ever owned was a Sunbeam, forgotten the model, it was around 1980, next least reliable was a BMW 320D, this car, combined with BMW Customer "service" was bad enough to convince me never to buy one of their products again. I did covert a new Mini, but, resisted  .
> 
> The most reliable cars I have owned have been a series of Mazdas (two 2's, two 3's and an MX5), the two Renaults I have owned are a close second, but, having said that, I no longer cover the high mileages I used to (by car).



We had a BMW M5 Touring back in the day (company car) and I have to say it was flogged hard on the M'ways and was bullet proof. Luck of the draw sometimes.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Feb 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We had a BMW M5 Touring back in the day (company car) and I have to say it was flogged hard on the M'ways and was bullet proof. *Luck of the draw sometimes.*



Yes, I would not disagree with that. Our BMW was used for a weekly 300 mile "commute", and, in between times for long distance touring in Mainland Europe. It broke down in France, in the first month, and things did not improve from there, culminating in a failed Turbo, which wrecked the Engine, on a cold, wet New Years Day, en-route to Newcastle-upon-Tyne from Kingston-on-Thames. Not one of my more enjoyable journeys!


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2020)

Just had an excellent Sunday lunch for £7.25 at the Crown.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just had an excellent Sunday lunch for £7.25 at the Crown.


£7.25 for the four of you!


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just had an excellent Sunday lunch for £7.25 at the Crown.


£7.25 for the four of you!


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2020)

Storm update--- only one fence panel down, and after torrential rain and thunder the clouds are now parting but the wind is still blowing.


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> £7.25 for the four of you!


Yes.......and that included the beer!


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2020)

Storm update


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2020)

I've just watched Anderson Vs Anderson Kramer Vs Kramer  maybe I didn't try hard enough


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just watched Anderson Vs Anderson Kramer Vs Kramer  maybe I didn't try hard enough


Try watching 'Joker'.......you might get a few ideas.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2020)

We survived the day and the horrible weather. I think tomorrow might be another nasty day. I will have to listen to the Countryfile weather.


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2020)

Just been out to the bin, its calmed down a lot but its piddling down, our damage for today is 4 fence panels and one gate.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2020)

Round Two round here.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2020)

Here we go again.........wind picking up and sleety rain battering off the windows  No sign of any let up for most of the month according to the long range forecast.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2020)

I have risen!

Unexciting day. I'm having a new oven delivered today and don't know what time it's coming, so likely a dull day sat waiting.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2020)

🤧 morning, no wind no rain and 4c so not too bad


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2020)

Friends go home back up country today.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2020)

Morning. Another horrible windy rainy day for us here I fear.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2020)

Windy with sunshine and showers here, a couple of minutes ago it was dark and piddling down, now we have bright sun.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2020)

We now have bright sun and its raining at the same time.


----------



## Mart44 (10 Feb 2020)

Good morning - Bright, breezy with a temperature of 7ºC. I'll take a ride to the allotment this morning to see if the greenhouse and poly-tunnel survived yesterday's battering. No plans other than that.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2020)

Morning all.
Best laid plans etc etc. MrsD checking google news to find the whole sea front of New Brighton through to Hoylake is closed off.........good job she saw that before we set off.
Not far from us people have kayaks out in the flooded roads.
I will do a few of those 'bitty' jobs I keep meaning to do but never get round to.


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2020)

Morning all, nice and sunny here, and the wind has abated somewhat.


----------



## GM (10 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, nice and sunny here, and the wind has abated somewhat.



That's a coincidence, it's the same here! 

Morning all


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2020)

I've been looking at our front gate, the gate is undamaged, but there's a strip where the hinges screw in to the gate post thats been ripped of the post, fortunately the post is in two pieces so I should be able to replace one piece and rehang the gate.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2020)

Forecast has now changed for today. What was supposed to be 20 mph is now showing as 40 mph and it looks as though its just arriving


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2020)

It has gone rather dark here, and it's raining again with gusting wind 👎


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2020)

Way to unpredictable for going out. 5 minutes when it looks brighter, then suddenly goes black again and more sleety rain. The wind must be blowing constant showers over. Getting a bit stir crazy being cooped up though, so I might get togged up this afternoon and try a walk.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2020)

Thats a bonus! looking for a replacement for the cycling jacket who's zip self destructed last week, a jacket I'd had for many years, went into Merlin Cycles and they'd got Altura Airstream jackets at half price, £25 instead of £50, they're the same as I'm currently using, so I've had a pair of them.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2020)

Sunny, showery, cold and windy out - so it's a stay inside day sorting out stuff.


----------



## rustybolts (10 Feb 2020)

Hi folks , just wondering has anybody here got any experience of a Carrera Intercity folding bike (Halfords) I would need to carry it on the train and then ride about 8 miles on country roads to my destination. Can't afford anything fancy and would prefer a new bike even if its basic and safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Hi folks , just wondering has anybody here got any experience of a Carrera Intercity folding bike (Halfords) I would need to carry it on the train and then ride about 8 miles on country roads to my destination. Can't afford anything fancy and would prefer a new bike even if its basic and safe.




No idea I am afraid. People seem to think Carerra bikes are Ok but I have no idea how heavy they are or how well they fold.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Hi folks , just wondering has anybody here got any experience of a Carrera Intercity folding bike (Halfords) I would need to carry it on the train and then ride about 8 miles on country roads to my destination. Can't afford anything fancy and would prefer a new bike even if its basic and safe.


Yes - we bought 2 of them about 5 years ago.
Pros - 20" wheels instead of 16" gave a better ride than my mates Brompton.
Good range on the gearing.
Decent build quality.
Good brakes.
Mudguards and rack as standard.
Nice looking (subjective opinion)
A lot cheaper than a Brompton.

Cons - Heavier than a Brompton and doesn't fold as compact.

For the price they are pretty good.
We sold ours after a couple of years because we just weren't using them.
If I were to buy another folder, I'd probably go for a Brompton purely on it's compact fold and weight.
Overall, the Intercity is a reasonable quality bike at a decent price, which does the job it's intended to.
If you do buy one from Halfords, make sure that you double check everything as their PDI was rubbish on the ones I bought.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Feb 2020)

The weather gods are playing games with us today. At the moment it is sunny but the last time it did this I got togged up and went out. Waited until I was a reasonable distance from shelter and suddenly emptied shedloads of hailstones on me. By the time I got back it was snowing and as I was preparing lunch I heard a strange noise. Giant hailstones bouncing off the back bunker and wheely bin. Currently back to sunny.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2020)

Sleety rain here.

It has now turned to snow.


----------



## rustybolts (10 Feb 2020)

Cheers Dirk your experience much appreciated , sounds good , the 20" wheels would make them a little faster I would imagine , did you assemble them yourself or get Halfords to? I think I'll assemble myself I might be more careful but wonder is there much involved


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Cheers Dirk your experience much appreciated , sounds good , the 20" wheels would make them a little faster I would imagine , did you assemble them yourself or get Halfords to? I think I'll assemble myself I might be more careful but wonder is there much involved


Halfords assembled them but obviously didn't check the tyres and brakes.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Feb 2020)

Horrible weather yet again - been awful since the end of October tbh - less than 100 miles ridden since then and tbh I've lost interest at the moment. 

Hopefully some better weather in March/April will get me back on track again.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2020)

26 years ago we'd waist deep snow down here in March. Doing the MLTB Summer training at the time.

Thirteen months later, we'd tankers bringing in water and roads melting. Helping out on an MLTB Summer training course.

Both done at Blake Dean, before moving up to the Lake District. Blea Water area.


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2020)

Today is not a good day for the heating boiler to give up working, British Gas say 9 days to come out to us, so a local guy we shall have to find.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2020)

Everybody snuggled up keeping warm and dry?


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Everybody snuggled up keeping warm and dry?



Read above.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> Today is not a good day for the heating boiler to give up working, British Gas say 9 days to come out to us, so a local guy we shall have to find.


Oh dear......that is not good. Hope its sorted quickly.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Everybody snuggled up keeping warm and dry?


We have the heating on. First time for ages in an evening. The gas fire is normally sufficient in the lounge or the electric one in the conservatory.
I was cold right through.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> Read above.


Duvet wrapped round you.


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Duvet wrapped round you.



It will be a while before it gets really cold as we have wet underfloor heating, trouble is though once the boiler is fixed it will take 24 hours to get warm again.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> we have wet underfloor heating


????


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> ????



500 metre of tubing set into 4 inches of concrete.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> 500 metre of tubing set into 4 inches of concrete.


Is that efficient?
I have no idea so interested.


----------



## screenman (10 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is that efficient?
> I have no idea so interested.




Extremely, we have the boiler set very low and there are no cold spots anywhere in the house, normally.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2020)

We had a profitable night down the club tonight, both my Good Lady and my Sister In Law won on the bingo, and I won a food parcel on the raffle.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Everybody snuggled up keeping warm and dry?


I have just watched last night’s Endeavour on catch up. Enjoyed it.
Still raining and windy here and to be the same all day tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have just watched last night’s Endeavour on catch up. Enjoyed it.
> Still raining and windy here and to be the same all day tomorrow.


Any snow, either on the ground or on the way?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any snow, either on the ground or on the way?


Just on the hills so far. Hope it stays there.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2020)

Wind doesn’t look like letting up at all tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wind doesn’t look like letting up at all tomorrow.
> View attachment 504064


Look on the bright side. You won't have to worry about getting sunburnt.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2020)

Morning. It has rained all night. Reports coming in of the roads being poor with the amount of standing water. Can't complain though compared to some poor souls that have serious flooding.

Just checking the Scottish news and I see some blithering idiots had to be rescued off Ben Nevis.......3 of them wearing trainers! Makes me mad putting the SAR teams lives at risks having to go out because of their stupidity.


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2020)

The house is just starting to cool down, plumber coming out today with luck, how come boilers only pack up in winter.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2020)

I have risen!

The twomroads out of our williage flood. The Xc90 has wadi g capacity and ive been trained to do so, but I've no where to go and no desire to go there.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2020)

Good morning. Another crap day in store. More rain and blustery winds. And sleety stuff As well.👎


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2020)




----------



## robgul (11 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have just watched last night’s Endeavour on catch up. Enjoyed it.
> Still raining and windy here and to be the same all day tomorrow.



Endeavour watched here too - we thought it was very poor and contrived . . . waiting for Morse's "alleged mate" Ludo to make a pass at him - but then the weird "meet my wife" right at the end. 

This has gone the same way as Cold Feet's latest series - poor.

Rob


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2020)

mornin'.
I've had enough of Ciara now, it can **** off.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Feb 2020)

🤧 morning all it's cold here  but no white stuff


----------



## Mart44 (11 Feb 2020)

Good morning - Ice on the car this morning that will need getting off before today's superarket shopping trip. While in town, I've got to get a payg O2 SIM card for my newly acquired phone. O2 has the best coverage around here.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2020)

It's still a bit windy up my end.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2020)

Think I'll have a walk down to the village for a bit of shopping this morning. It's just not worth using the car for a 2 mile round trip.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> It's still a bit windy up my end.




It's always windy up your end.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2020)

Woohoo......got a walk in with only a ten minute bit of drizzle at the start. At least I have moved. Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Think I'll have a walk down to the village for a bit of shopping this morning. It's just not worth using the car for a 2 mile round trip.


Depends how bulky your purchase is but I agree with you.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2020)

For some reason we went to bed late last night (this morning).
We watched the first of a new series "warship, a life at sea" on chanel 5. Very interesting.
Today is 'orrible. The sky went dark, the wind got up and the rain & sleet battered down. Its easing off now but the wind is in gusts.
Very little to do. Off to B&Q for an outside wall light. We also continue our search for radiator shelves.
Have a good day peeps.
Oh.....I forgot, we had to pay for our Majorca holiday. Blinkin eck, we dont go till May but they want the money 3 months in advance.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Think I'll have a walk down to the village for a bit of shopping this morning. It's just not worth using the car for a 2 mile round trip.


We have 2 supermarkets within walking distance here so I usually just pop round every few days with a couple of bags rather than do a big shop that requires the car.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2020)

Despite the blustery wind its icy in places out there.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Feb 2020)

They say we've having snow at lunch time......I thought I was having soup


----------



## oldwheels (11 Feb 2020)

Started off with light snow but not lying. Sun has now appeared. Does not seem to be as windy but main ferry cancelled with a review at 1500. Lochaline still running but no guarantee of continuing. Fortunately I have enough food in the house as the Coop is probably stripped bare. I only ever shop there anyway in emergency even tho’ it is our only shop for reasons which would require another thread. 
Soup on, bread rising, washing m/c on. I am getting cabin fever.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> Today is not a good day for the heating boiler to give up working, British Gas say 9 days to come out to us, so a local guy we shall have to find.



What! You mean their service is not like on the TV Ad, where they. arrive (and fix) all within 30 seconds?


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2020)

Went out to the shed to get so coax to wire my dual band ham radio in the volvo, and nearly got frostbite, it's so cold in that wind. I got the coax but I won't be finishing the installation until the hedgehogs stop hibernating!


----------



## dickyknees (11 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> mornin'.
> I've had enough of Ciara now, it can **** off.


Ciara gone, now it’s Dennis next!


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2020)

Closely followed by storm Gnasher.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2020)

Its wild out there I tells yer, wild.
Gusts of strong wind and hail & rain.
We are about to lose a fence panel.......its put up a good fight but has admitted defeat. TBH I'm amazed we have only lost one out of the 50+ we have.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> They say we've having snow at lunch time......I thought I was having soup


They lied no snow


----------



## Wobbling (11 Feb 2020)

Only work one day per week used to be three four years ago packed in high pressure job ten years ago did less stressful job for four years full time .Planned my retirement so quite ready to go this September as filled it up as I’ve gone along with exercise family friends and hobbies seemed silly to wait until I was 66 to go from full time pressurised job to full time retirement .Seen to many of my contemporaries terrified to stop work Jesus what was the point


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> They lied no snow


Demand your money back.


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2020)

The boiler is now in bits, circuit board being tested tomorrow. Oops! top just fell off a bottle of vodka.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2020)

It looks like our youngest is in the market for a new motor, dinner time I got the call, "my car won't start" I went over with the jump leads, but we couldn't start it, he called out the local mobile mechanic, who told him "the body control unit had gone" and quoted 500 quid for a replacement, the car isn't worth much more than that.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> The boiler is now in bits, circuit board being tested tomorrow. Oops! top just fell off a bottle of vodka.


You've not spilt any?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> It looks like our youngest is in the market for a new motor, dinner time I got the call, "my car won't start" I went over with the jump leads, but we couldn't start it, he called out the local mobile mechanic, who told him "the body control unit had gone" and quoted 500 quid for a replacement, the car isn't worth much more than that.


Daddy to the rescue ???


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Daddy to the rescue ???


Didn't know he'd a tandem!


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Daddy to the rescue ???



Sadly not in this case, I did earlier in the year, ran him home from work for a few days until they fixed it, electrical gremlin. If the mechanic is right it's not worth fixing this time and I don't have the funds to help him replace it.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2020)

Buy him a bike!


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Buy him a bike!



I did that when he was about six, sadly he didn't take to it like the eldest did, now he's married has a daughter and a bike has limited appeal for him.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I did that when he was about six, sadly he didn't take to it like the eldest did, now he's married with a daughter and a bike has limited use for him.


ZEM4?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Feb 2020)

Good morning people. I hope you are all well and there have been no proper crisises while I've been away.

I'm sat in Terminal 3 at Dubai drinking Costafortune and eating a Danish - dirty food time!! Vietnamese coffee is stupendously good so this Costa is grimmer than usual.

No idea about weather but Manchester airport is promising fun and games around 12.00. If we survive that and don't get quarantined I'll see you all on Thursday.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning people. I hope you are all well and there have been no proper crisises while I've been away.
> 
> I'm sat in Terminal 3 at Dubai drinking Costafortune and eating a Danish - dirty food time!! Vietnamese coffee is stupendously good so this Costa is grimmer than usual.
> 
> No idea about weather but Manchester airport is promising fun and games around 12.00. If we survive that and don't get quarantined I'll see you all on Thursday.


Don't you mean Wednesday?
It's less than ten hours flying time from Dubai to Manchester. Or is that where you've been hiding all along, with your Dong?


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've not spilt any?



Only a few drops but I managed to catch them in a glass.


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2020)

I have risen!

The wind has vanished here in Poshshire, to be replaced by a hard frost.


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I did that when he was about six, sadly he didn't take to it like the eldest did, now he's married with a daughter and a bike has limited appeal for him.


He married with one of his daughters? You're right, a bike is the least of his worries!


----------



## Paulus (12 Feb 2020)

Morning boys and girls, it's a frosty start here but now the wind is picking up. It should be nice today before the weather goes down the storm route tomorrow. 
Hopefully I'll get out for a ride later after the dog has been walked and breakfast has been eaten. Porridge and berries I think today.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2020)

Morning all. 
I hate winter. Wish I could hibernate from December to March.
Think I'll treat myself to a pub lunch today in order to lift my spirits.


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2020)

Off to get the pcb tested, I hope it is broken.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2020)

Good morning.  today again and we had some sleet that lasted oooh 30 seconds.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2020)




----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> Off to get the pcb tested, I hope it is broken.


10 seconds in the microwave will see to that.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2020)

I've just been outside,  struth! many layers for my bike ride I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I've just been outside,  struth! many layers for my bike ride I think.


My bikes can stay tucked up where they are.........I have no desire to break my neck on slippy roads.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My bikes can stay tucked up where they are.........I have no desire to break my neck on slippy roads.



There's no ice here,its just bitter cold and breezy.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2020)

Head on collision just on the outskirts of town.....thankfully pretty minor.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2020)

🤧 morning all


----------



## Mart44 (12 Feb 2020)

Good morning - I should have been on a U3A walk today but circumstances got in the way a bit. Had to go with Mrs Mart44 to pick up her prescription from the doctors. From there into town to drop her off so she get the prescription made up ..and so she could do her own thing around the shops for a while. I might have to pick her up later. Life just gets complicated sometimes. 

Have the best day possible.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2020)

Morning all. Late on duty although I was up bright and early.
Cold but sunny here.....windy as well.
I have been naughty and had a sausage on toast sarnie.......with BROWN sauce as it should be.
Jobs for today!!!!!!
*Return faulty floodlights for a refund.
*Sort out MrsDs car insurance
*Make a chicken curry. I am using herbs/spices & fresh ginger etc. I will leave it to marinate overnight and we eat it tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2020)

I have done houseworky stuff. Tis a tad windy here but we have bright sunshine at the moment. Of course that could change any second


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2020)

Doggie walk done.







Worked up a bit of an appetite and thirst now........


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2020)

Got it wrong again. Lovely sunny morning but frosty. I was wakened by the gritting lorry going past about 0530 and looking out about 0900 saw one of our fast roadies going past in his lycra so roads probably ok. He is just back from a 6 week stint off the coast of West Africa where I presume it is a tad warmer tho’ he prefers it when the rig is out of sight of land on the theory that the land based pirates cannot see them so perhaps safer.
Left off going out on the road until after lunch to give time for more thaw but got some garden chores done. Now after an early lunch it is snowing and a light ground covering. Doh!


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2020)

The £5 Chicken curry was very nice, as was the Cotleigh Snowy.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> The £5 Chicken curry was very nice, as was the Cotleigh Snowy.
> 
> View attachment 504257


That the taster, see if you'd like it?


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2020)

Sutton Wharf at Sutton Cheney, my mid ride stop and a pleasant place for a coffee and a thaw out, though it would be nice if they had a phone signal and heating in the toilet.  A cold but pleasant 54 miles this morning, it started out very bright, sunny and bitterly cold, roads were dry and clear, just the odd frozen puddle to catch out the unwary, riding through Upton I was surprised to find the road covered in slush, the only slush I'd seen during the ride. Leaving the cafe I rode through the village and turned across the main road heading towards Earl Shilton, then turned through Peckleton and on through Thurlaston, Croft and Frolesworth and onto Monks Kirby where I tuned for home, by this time it had clouded over and I was battling a strong head wind, and did so all the way home.


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2020)

The pcb was faulty, it no longer is and we have heating.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2020)

A well done to Merlin Cycles, I ordered two new cycle jackets from them on Monday, and they got them here this morning, they were half price in their sale and I saved myself some cash.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> View attachment 504263
> 
> 
> Sutton Wharf at Sutton Cheney, my mid ride stop and a pleasant place for a coffee and a thaw out, though it would be nice if they had a phone signal and heating in the toilet.  A cold but pleasant 54 miles this morning, it started out very bright, sunny and bitterly cold, roads were dry and clear, just the odd frozen puddle to catch out the unwary, riding through Upton I was surprised to find the road covered in slush, the only slush I'd seen during the ride. Leaving the cafe I rode through the village and turned across the main road heading towards Earl Shilton, then turned through Peckleton and on through Thurlaston, Croft and Frolesworth and onto Monks Kirby where I tuned for home, by this time it had clouded over and I was battling a strong head wind, and did so all the way home.
> ...


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> View attachment 504263
> 
> 
> Sutton Wharf at Sutton Cheney, my mid ride stop and a pleasant place for a coffee and a thaw out, *though it would be nice if they had a phone signal and heating in the toilet.  *A cold but pleasant 54 miles this morning, it started out very bright, sunny and bitterly cold, roads were dry and clear, just the odd frozen puddle to catch out the unwary, riding through Upton I was surprised to find the road covered in slush, the only slush I'd seen during the ride. Leaving the cafe I rode through the village and turned across the main road heading towards Earl Shilton, then turned through Peckleton and on through Thurlaston, Croft and Frolesworth and onto Monks Kirby where I tuned for home, by this time it had clouded over and I was battling a strong head wind, and did so all the way home.


Why a phone signal?


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2020)

Its a bit close to me, all those round there are, but I just pick a scenic ride home.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why a phone signal?



So I can text my Good Lady when I get to the cafe, she likes me to do that, and as I'm on my own its nice if I can get online during my stop.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> So I can text my Good Lady when I get to the cafe, she likes me to do that, and as I'm on my own its nice if I can get online during my stop.


Fair enough.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2020)

@pawl Are you close to the parrot sanctuary?


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> A well done to Merlin Cycles, I ordered two new cycle jackets from them on Monday, and they got them here this morning, they were half price in their sale and I saved myself some cash.




I was at merlin cycles at the weekend to get a cassette, had a mooch but didn't see the half price jackets.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> @pawl Are you close to the parrot sanctuary?



Yes .About a 5min walk. In 32 years of living in Desford never visited


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2020)

pawl said:


> Yes .About a 5min walk. In 32 years of living in Desford never visited



I've visited a few times, on the bike for the cafe and in the car to visit the attraction.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> I was at merlin cycles at the weekend to get a cassette, had a mooch but didn't see the half price jackets.




https://www.merlincycles.com/altura-airstream-long-sleeve-cycling-jersey-2019-159608.html


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## screenman (13 Feb 2020)

Wow! It is very noisy out there this morning, wind and rain, horrible day. Off for a swim in a minute and aqua Zumba tonight, have a great day everyone.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Feb 2020)

🤧 morning


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Feb 2020)

Sitting with the first coffee of the day and just heard the rain starting yet again. Can there be much left up there!


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2020)

I have risen!

Has been raining all night, but it stopped just before dawn Muttley walked. Need to send a letter to the private hospital that fixed my shoulder, but I'm not firing the car up and not wasting 70p on a stamp, so that's a dood excuse as any for a 25 mile bike ride.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2020)

Good morning. I have returned. Seems to have rained overnight but clear sky, no wind and +3C.

Vietnam and Cambodia both excellent places to visit though both were not as I expected in many ways. Travelled Hanoi to Saigon and on to Phnom Penh by coach, train and boat so feel we really did travel. Met lots of very nice people, visited some beautiful buildings, pagodas, markets etc and the Killing Fields and Prison S21. I hadn't expected the impact this would have, I was on the verge of tears and three times nearly left to return to the bus. Horrific.

Three weeks of no exercise, three meals a day, eating more than usual but no cake, confectionery, bread etc. I did limit rice or noodles to one spoonful per meal after a few days as I felt bloated.

End result +1kg which for me demonstrates the impact of a western diet. I'd expected to gain +4kg at least.

Fire building next and then a mountain of ironing


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. I have returned. Seems to have rained overnight but clear sky, no wind and +3C.
> 
> Vietnam and Cambodia both excellent places to visit though both were not as I expected in many ways. Travelled Hanoi to Saigon and on to Phnom Penh by coach, train and boat so feel we really did travel. Met lots of very nice people, visited some beautiful buildings, pagodas, markets etc and the Killing Fields and Prison S21. I hadn't expected the impact this would have, I was on the verge of tears and three times nearly left to return to the bus. Horrific.
> 
> ...


Sounds amazing! Will there be photos?


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2020)

Morning all, the rain has stopped for a short while, but is expected to return.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds amazing! Will there be photos?



There are a lot, far too many to put in here. When I've organised them a bit and deleted the rubbish I will post a link for those who would like a look. That is going to take a couple of weeks.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2020)

Good morning folks, its a bit damp here


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2020)

Persisting down here.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2020)

Good morning. It started raining at 11 pm last night . A tad damp here but not as cold as It has been.


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2020)

wet outside but not raining at the moment, I may even get a ride in down wigan pier today


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> wet outside but not raining at the moment, I may even get a ride in down wigan pier today


What is there to see or do there now ?(besides the one way system)


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2020)

Morning all. Not too bad here but light rain is here for the day.
1st job was to put my curry in the slow cooker. Its been marinating all night. We shall (hopefully) enjoy that later on. 
A couple of jobs done eg empty the dish washer and put everything away. Enjoying a cup of Yorkshires finest now.
@PaulSB I know you wont be offended as you are such a nice chap BUT....would you mind not standing too close when you type, or perhaps wear a mask. Us jolly old brits are valliantly defending ourself against this oriental Corona thingymajig


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2020)

@Dave7 of course. We are fully quarantined in this house. Duct taped the doors and windows, masks and have installed new antivirus software this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 of course. We are fully quarantined in this house. Duct taped the doors and windows, masks and have installed new antivirus software this morning.


Theres a good chap.
When Welshie asked me to approach you on the subject she thought you would be upset but I said "NO, there is a man who watches Dads Army and understands the spirit we must show".


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2020)

Stopped raining and the sun's shining now.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Theres a good chap.
> When Welshie asked me to approach you on the subject she thought you would be upset but I said "NO, there is a man who watches Dads Army and understands the spirit we must show".




. Blame me why don't you.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> . Blame me why don't you.


I thought he had done!


----------



## Mart44 (13 Feb 2020)

Good morning - The sunshine is trying to tempt me out on a bike ride to the allotment. I'm not going to take the bait because If I do, I'm likely to get soaked by a passing shower. This means another lazy day. Bloomin' weather.

Have the best day possible.


----------



## pawl (13 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> There are a lot, far too many to put in here. When I've organised them a bit and deleted the rubbish I will post a link for those who would like a look. That is going to take a couple of weeks.





numbnuts said:


> If I put cut my "hairs" some of you lot would have said "were"




I painted little rabbits on my head.From a distance they look like hairs.


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What is there to see or do there now ?(besides the one way system)




feck all .. its being revamped in the near future , shops I believe, I wasn't entirely serious about a ride to wigan pier , it would be a short ride, I only live about a mile away


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> . Blame me why don't you.


Well you're 'well 'ard while I am a coward. Plus you are a woman while I am only a man


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well you're 'well 'ard while I am a coward. Plus you are a woman while I am only a man




How perceptive


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well you're 'well 'ard while I am a coward. Plus you are a woman *while I am only a man*


We've only your word on that.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2020)

pawl said:


> I painted little rabbits on my head.From a distance they look like hairs.



I'm beginning to feel I've returned to an alternate reality or even another dimension.

I do have a British passport and I'm not sneezing...........much


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm beginning to feel I've returned to an alternate reality or even another dimension.
> 
> I do have a British passport and I'm not sneezing...........much


Maybe you've returned from an alternate reality!!


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm beginning to feel I've returned to an alternate reality or even another dimension.
> 
> I do have a British passport and I'm not sneezing...........much


Maybe you've returned from an alternate reality!!


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm beginning to feel I've returned to an alternate reality or even another dimension.
> 
> I do have a British passport and I'm not sneezing...........much


Maybe you've returned from an alternate reality!!


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm beginning to feel I've returned to an alternate reality or even another dimension.
> 
> I do have a British passport and I'm not sneezing...........much


Maybe you've returned from an alternate reality!!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2020)

My home curry is ready!!!
Are you the same as me, it was ready but I knew something was missing, I just couldn't work out what.
I added sugar and a bit of salt.....better but not quite there.
Mango chutney.....better but not quite there.
Tomato Purè...... yes
Just enjoying a pre dinner drink then it will be curry, rice and naan bread... scrummy yummy plus other childish phrases


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My home curry is ready!!!
> Are you the same as me, it was ready but I knew something was missing, I just couldn't work out what.
> I added sugar and a bit of salt.....better but not quite there.
> Mango cutney.....better but not quite there.
> ...


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 504387


If there is any left I will fill that dish for you.
Just dont hold your breath


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Maybe you've returned from an alternate reality!!





classic33 said:


> Maybe you've returned from an alternate reality!!





Dirk said:


> Maybe you've returned from an alternate reality!!



That'll be the third dimension then.......


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Maybe you've returned from an alternate reality!!





classic33 said:


> Maybe you've returned from an alternate reality!!





Dirk said:


> Maybe you've returned from an alternate reality!!





Dirk said:


> Maybe you've returned from an alternate reality!!


The fifth even!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> The fifth even!



Perhaps the Sith.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Perhaps the Sith.


Revenge?

Nah


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2020)

I met Darth Vader once. Nice bloke.


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Feb 2020)

Morning.......am I first? Going out an early walk before yet more rain arrives back of 8.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Feb 2020)

Looks like it Mo. Good day people. Dry, light cloud, breezy and 4C.

I will be on my bike at 09.00 to meet the guys. First ride for 23 days, we shall see what happens. 😙

Today marks the first day of our household attempt to reduce dairy and carbs in our diet. I want toast already. 

Porridge made with water only.


----------



## Paulus (14 Feb 2020)

Morning all, touch of frost outside. A nice walk with the dog shortly and then a few domestics to do. I bought some vintage black bluemells mudguards to go on my 42 year old Falcon bike, so that will be a little job fitting those this afternoon. 
The heavy rain is due this evening followed by the winds, the fields around here are saturated and are not draining. The water table must be very high,, I'm glad I live on a hill.🚣‍♀️


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2020)

Good morning. Bloomin cold here but not wet or rainy so that's a big plus in anyone's book.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2020)

Cold and frosty here. Still, 24 hours and itll be all change for storm menace.


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2020)

Morning all. 

Yay...its Fish Friday! 

Checked my state pension forecast on Gov.UK yesterday.
Think I'm going to buy some missing years of NI contributions since I retired early. Did the figures and it seems like a no brainer as far as return on investment goes. Will double check over the weekend and sort it out on Monday.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2020)

🤧 I'm up to........no good


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Yay...its Fish Friday!
> 
> ...


I'm hopeless with financial stuff. I paid NI contributions for 34 years. I presume that is enough for the full pension?

Just googled it. Seems to be 35 you need. I had just over 34 so shouldn't make much difference.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2020)

Good morning folks, late on parade today, I've been talking cars with our lad via messenger, he's interested in this

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...OxJ0QQyQXW09ORzllS4w-5gJxxyWUNkGKuZhFL_sTWbMk

I suspect he doesn't need anything that big but it looks a nice old bus.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Bloomin cold here but not wet or rainy so that's a big plus in anyone's book.


You will have to stop using rude words like "blumin". There are innocent people like me on here.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You will have to stop using rude words like "blumin". There are innocent people like me on here.




You? Innocent?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Yay...its Fish Friday!
> 
> ...


We did that for MrsD and, as you say, its a no brainer........... so long as you make sure you don't peg out the day after you pay it


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, late on parade today, I've been talking cars with our lad via messenger, he's interested in this
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...OxJ0QQyQXW09ORzllS4w-5gJxxyWUNkGKuZhFL_sTWbMk
> 
> I suspect he doesn't need anything that big but it looks a nice old bus.


I had a few Mondeos and they were all good.......can't recall any problems with any of them.
I didn't check if this one is diesel but if so and if its got a decent service history then its good for a lot more the 97k miles.
One bit of advice that was given to me was "if the engine has done 97,000 then so has every other part".


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You? Innocent?


Well I was once upon a time.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I had a few Mondeos and they were all good.......can't recall any problems with any of them.
> I didn't check if this one is diesel but if so and if its got a decent service history then its good for a lot more the 97k miles.
> One bit of advice that was given to me was "if the engine has done 97,000 then so has every other part".



Its a petrol.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well I was once upon a time.



Weren't we all a long time ago.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2020)

Morning all, hope everyone is feeling good today.
A decision has been made. We are converting the main bathroom to have a walkin shower. We had the whole bathroom done up about 8 years ago but tbh didn't think ahead enough. This gammy back and sciatica has made us re-think. We have priced everything up via the main bathroom type stores but are off th B&Q to double check. Already arranged for Mr Fixit to do the job in 3 weeks(ish).


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Its a petrol.


Ahhhh in that case I don't know. TBH what I know about car mechanics can be written on a matchbox but 97k for a petrol seems possibly a bit on the high side unless its got a good service history.
My Bro has a petrol Focus from new and clocked up nearly 200K on it before it died. Service history is imo vital.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is feeling good today.
> A decision has been made. We are converting the main bathroom to have a walkin shower. We had the whole bathroom done up about 8 years ago but tbh didn't think ahead enough. This gammy back and sciatica has made us re-think. We have priced everything up via the main bathroom type stores but are off th B&Q to double check. Already arranged for Mr Fixit to do the job in 3 weeks(ish).


Desperately needing mine done too. Trying to get a tradesman around here is like finding hen's teeth.

Mine is absolutely ancient and has been needing done for years. It's a small bathroom so thinking about doing away with the bath and have a shower cubicle instead.......not getting any younger myself.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Desperately needing mine done too. Trying to get a tradesman around here is like finding hen's teeth.
> 
> Mine is absolutely ancient and has been needing done for years. It's a small bathroom so thinking about doing away with the bath and have a shower cubicle instead.......not getting any younger myself.


This bathroom is not big. Door to wall is approx 2 mtrs. We are having a 1700mm tray with 1200mm screen. We are having the walls done in this newish board** type stuff. Looks good and far cheaper than tiling.
So for the tray, screen, actual shower and all the boarding etc comes to approx £1,200.
**we had the downstairs bathroom done in that so I can post you a photo if you wish.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> This bathroom is not big. Door to wall is approx 2 mtrs. We are having a 1700mm tray with 1200mm screen. We are having the walls done in this newish board** type stuff. Looks good and far cheaper than tiling.
> So for the tray, screen, actual shower and all the boarding etc comes to approx £1,200.
> **we had the downstairs bathroom done in that so I can post you a photo if you wish.


Was thinking of wet wall myself. I believe it can actually be put on top of the horrible existing tiles rather than risk taking them off and maybe needing plastering if there is any damage. I have a good plumber just round the corner but he's always up to his eyes. I will pester him again.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Was thinking of wet wall myself. I believe it can actually be put on top of the horrible existing tiles rather than risk taking them off and maybe needing plastering if there is any damage. I have a good plumber just round the corner but he's always up to his eyes. I will pester him again.


Yes, thats what we are doing. You need special adhesive plus ends and other bits but they dont cost much.
Your plumber will need to be a good all rounder.......imo the actual pluming is only a part of the job.
BTW......re your pension. To my knowledge 35 years contributions will get you a full pension.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, thats what we are doing. You need special adhesive plus ends and other bits but they dont cost much.
> Your plumber will need to be a good all rounder.......imo the actual pluming is only a part of the job.
> BTW......re your pension. To my knowledge 35 years contributions will get you a full pension.


It’s this guy. Seems to do complete refits and locals seem to recommend him which is always a good sign.

https://www.johndouglasplumbingandheating.com/services.html


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s this guy. Seems to do complete refits and locals seem to recommend him which is always a good sign.
> 
> https://www.johndouglasplumbingandheating.com/services.html


Sounds good.......go for it


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2020)

Call me Mr Softy but I have just given MrsD 5 roses.
I will eat the rest of the box myself but its the thought that counts innit.


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> BTW......re your pension. To my knowledge 35 years contributions will get you a full pension.


That's what I thought.
However, having been contracted out for 30 years and retiring early, it made quite a difference to the amount I would get.
By paying for 4 years NI contributions that I've missed since I left, it takes my state pension to £160 per week when I pick it up in November. I can live with that on top of my two private company pensions.

@Mo1959 - the Got.UK website is very good and the staff are very helpful if you need to talk to them.


----------



## GM (14 Feb 2020)

Good afternoon all . Looks like spring is on its way....


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2020)

Hissing down here now.


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2020)

And here.....
Just got back from village pub. Fish & Chips and a couple of pints of Ubu.
Cup of tea and a girt big slice of cake for afters.


----------



## gavroche (14 Feb 2020)

At last, finished the wallpapering I started last weekend as I didn't do any during the week. Now, waiting for Mrs G to tell me where she wants things on the walls to be put back because she likes a change every now and again.


----------



## Paulus (14 Feb 2020)

GM said:


> Good afternoon all . Looks like spring is on its way....
> 
> View attachment 504528


Whereabouts is that tree John?


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2020)

here as well, I've been busy this afternoon, cooker cleaned, floors mopped and bins emptied. Lads been in touch, his cars in the dealers and they've found a burnt out earth cable, but they couldn't say why it had overheated.


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Lads been in touch, his cars in the dealers and they've found a burnt out earth cable, but they couldn't say why it had overheated.


Global warming?


----------



## GM (14 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> Whereabouts is that tree John?




That's in Grovelands Park, where we take the dog for a walk/run 3 or 4 times a week, very popular for dog owners!


----------



## Paulus (14 Feb 2020)

GM said:


> That's in Grovelands Park, where we take the dog for a walk/run 3 or 4 times a week, very popular for dog owners!


I went there last week as it happens. Cup of tea at the cafe.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Feb 2020)

Nearly time for Granchester. That’s all I will be watching. Maybe read a few chapters after that.


----------



## GM (14 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> I went there last week as it happens. Cup of tea at the cafe.




Let us know when you're going there next, I'll treat you to a cuppa!


----------



## 12boy (14 Feb 2020)

If you expand the pictures you can see the little herd of pronghorn antelope I saw walking the pooch a few blocks from home. The are tan and have big white butts. They are camoed perfectly for the snow and winter grass.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2020)

I've just farted so loud my arris still hurts where my bum cheeks slammed shut after.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> I've just farted so loud my arris still hurts where my bum cheeks slammed shut after.


Windburn?


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Global warming?



It bothers me that they took three days to find the burnt out earth but they can't tell him what caused it, I'm worried that they will replace it at great cost, its got to come from Belgium, and it will burn out again because they haven't found the real fault. The cars a 2006 Honda Civic and probably not worth the money he's spent already, thats the second electrical fault since Xmas.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2020)

🤧 morning all it's dark outside and the rain has stopped


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 🤧 morning all it's dark outside and the rain has stopped



Eerily quiet outside here this morning, not looking forward to what is supposed to be arriving weather wise, take care guys.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> Eerily quiet outside here this morning, not looking forward to what is supposed to be arriving weather wise, take care guys.


I'm going to attempt a walk shortly before it really gets going as I won't be back out I suspect.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2020)

Hello world. Quiet, dry, clear skies. Storm? What storm.

I feel lethargic. Not sure what I shall do today if anything. It's my turn to make tea tonight and I'm not sure I can be bothered with that!!


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> here as well, I've been busy this afternoon, cooker cleaned, floors mopped and bins emptied. Lads been in touch, his cars in the dealers and they've found a burnt out earth cable, but they couldn't say why it had overheated.


My brother had a problem with his car's electrics and did some investigating and discovered that the cables they were using were too small for the current they were intended to use . So basically they were acting like a fuse .


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> It bothers me that they took three days to find the burnt out earth but they can't tell him what caused it, I'm worried that they will replace it at great cost, its got to come from Belgium, and it will burn out again because they haven't found the real fault. The cars a 2006 Honda Civic and probably not worth the money he's spent already, thats the second electrical fault since Xmas.



Is that from an a auto electrician or a mucky garage? A loose earth can overheat easily, somebody not knowing what they are looking for can take a while to find it.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2020)




----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> Is that from an a auto electrician or a mucky garage?




Its from the main Honda dealer.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2020)

Good morning. The predicted rain last night didn't happen and the wind isn't nearly as bad as predicted. It started raining about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Its from the main Honda dealer.



It would be out of there in a flash if that was mine and off to qualified auto electrician, something that I doubt the Honda garage has.


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. The predicted rain last night didn't happen and the wind isn't nearly as bad as predicted. It started raining about 10 minutes ago.



Would you please try and keep that rain over your side as I have to go out today, many thanks.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2020)

I've been reading the newspapers on line. Network Rail have appealed to people living near rail lines to secure garden items.

A number of lines were blocked by trampolines last weekend  .........1st world problem.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> It would be out of there in a flash if that was mine and off to qualified auto electrician, something that I doubt the Honda garage has.



I'm sure the lad said that that they do have one, we were talking on the phone yesterday afternoon I think he mentioned it.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2020)

@Mo1959 sorry forgot to respond to this yesterday. Can I urge you to get a pension forecast from the .gov website. You may find the result surprising either better or worse.

I have checked both mine and Mrs P's several times in the last 2/3 years. Mrs P's is lower than hoped for mine astonished me. Mrs P was contracted out via the NHS.

I would fully agree with @Dirk re buying additional years, it's a no brainer and we will do this for Mrs P. In her case to achieve her maximum pension the "investment" will take less than three years to pay back and after that she will be +/- £1600pa better off.

One tip, don't rush out and buy the extra years immediately. Wait till the last qualifying date as without being morbid one can die before reaching pension age. Obviously that wastes your money.

The .gov website will give you an entirely accurate forecast and how much extra you can buy. You may need to create an account first.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> Would you please try and keep that rain over your side as I have to go out today, many thanks.




I'll do my best


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 sorry forgot to respond to this yesterday. Can I urge you to get a pension forecast from the .gov website. You may find the result surprising either better or worse.
> 
> I have checked both mine and Mrs P's several times in the last 2/3 years. Mrs P's is lower than hoped for mine astonished me. Mrs P was contracted out via the NHS.
> 
> ...


I'm only short a matter of months so can't see it making much difference..........unless they can change it again?

Got a walk in and just about home before it started raining. I see there is athletics on tv this afternoon which I enjoy.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 sorry forgot to respond to this yesterday. Can I urge you to get a pension forecast from the .gov website. You may find the result surprising either better or worse.
> 
> I have checked both mine and Mrs P's several times in the last 2/3 years. Mrs P's is lower than hoped for mine astonished me. Mrs P was contracted out via the NHS.
> 
> ...


I'm buying the years that I qualify for up to 5th April this year.
It's costing about 3 grand but gives me an extra £1000 a year.
Capital outlay will be repayed after 3 years, then approx 33% interest on initial outlay in perpetuity (bearing in mind tax to be considered and increases in pension due to current triple lock). I'm going to take the extra £1000 pa and put it in a high (lol) interest account to get even more of a return on the initial capital outlay.
I'll be doing the same when MrsD gets her state pension in 2022.
This will build up the lump sums we've been drawing down on for the last 6 years.


----------



## Paulus (15 Feb 2020)

Good morning all fellow members, the weather is not good and only going to get worse. This afternoon MrsP and myself are off to the Barbican theatre to see Anton De-beke and Erin doing their dance show. That is unless it gets cancelled because of the wind .
Even the trains are being cancelled now, we never cancelled trains, we may of run a bit slower but always ran. It's a bit like a centimetre of snow warning causes the country to grind to a halt , we have all gone so risk averse that soon we won't be able to walk outside without protective clothing. 😠


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm only short a matter of months so can't see it making much difference..........unless they can change it again?
> 
> Got a walk in and just about home before it started raining. I see there is athletics on tv this afternoon which I enjoy.


I'd still urge you to do the forecast but then I am a bit anal about these things. 

Mrs P is more on the let's wait and see side!


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is more on the let's wait and see side!


Yep, me too! I had a look at the Government website yesterday and see you have to register or something so I immediately lost interest


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2020)

Like Jesus after a 3 day hangover, I have risen!

Had a lay in til 8 with the voluptuous Mrs D, then walked the dog. Going to the outlaws this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, me too! I had a look at the Government website yesterday and see you have to register or something so I immediately lost interest


It's well worth doing.
There's lots of other useful stuff on there as well.
If I couldn't be arsed to register, and do a bit of research, we might have ended up 2 grand a year down. That's a useful amount of money to miss out on.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Feb 2020)

The latest Financial Man will be coming in a couple of weeks. Let's hope that he holds the key to future bliss*. A voluptuous wife would not go amiss, either 

*Since the previous one seemed merely to want to enrich himself and his mate the Investment Manager...


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, me too! I had a look at the Government website yesterday and see you have to register or something so I immediately lost interest



😂 😭


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> The latest Financial Man will be coming in a couple of weeks. Let's hope that he holds the key to future bliss*. A voluptuous wife would not go amiss, either
> 
> *Since the previous one seemed merely to want to enrich himself and his mate the Investment Manager...


Financial Advisers? 
One of my mates is a FA and he tried to give me advice.
I said - 'Why would I take advice off you, when we're the same age; I'm retiring early, debt free and comfortably off. You're still working, with a mortgage and loans. Go figure......as they say'.


----------



## gavroche (15 Feb 2020)

Good morning. Still in bed listening to the rain on the velux window.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Financial Advisers?
> One of my mates is a FA and he tried to give me advice.
> I said - 'Why would I take advice off you, when we're the same age; I'm retiring early, debt free and comfortably off. You're still working, with a mortgage and loans. Go figure......as they say'.


Do you give financial advice?


----------



## gavroche (15 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Like Jesus after a 3 day hangover, I have risen!
> 
> Had a lay in til 8 with the voluptuous Mrs D, then walked the dog. Going to the outlaws this afternoon.


Taking the Volvo then?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2020)

I signed up for the gov gateway 4 or 5 years ago @Mo1959 . It's easy and only takes a couple of minutes.

I can pay 2 years NI to increase my pension by £37 A week or nearly £2000a year. It will def be worth it for me.

I have another 2 years before I retire unless they up the age yet again. I will def look at it again next year.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Do you give financial advice?


No - but it ain't rocket science.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> No - but it ain't rocket science.


I know, but having someone 'check your workings' (for free) can't be a bad thing when you have some pretty chunky calls to make...


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I signed up for the gov gateway 4 or 5 years ago @Mo1959 . It's easy and only takes a couple of minutes.
> 
> I can pay 2 years NI to increase my pension by £37 A week or nearly £2000a year. It will def be worth it for me.
> 
> I have another 2 years before I retire unless they up the age yet again. I will def look at it again next year.


Just done it. Looks like I am short by more than I thought. £140.76 per week as it is but £168.60 if I had full contributions. I can't see the bit where it says you can pay to increase it?

Found it. Looks like you have to phone them. I can see me not bothering. Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I know, but having someone 'check your workings' (for free) can't be a bad thing when you have some pretty chunky calls to make...


I don't get mine for free, +/- £400pa, but I'm definitely with you on this one.

I worry about running out of money and take a lot of comfort from the projections, Sarah my IFA, provides. She's only been wrong once in 15/16 years.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2020)

As Dirk says. Just look at yougi


Mo1959 said:


> Just done it. Looks like I am short by more than I thought. £140.76 per week as it is but £168.60 if I had full contributions. I can't see the bit where it says you can pay to increase it?




I think it was further down the page telling you how much you could get if you paid the extra. It won't tell you how much you have to pay just that you can pay say 2 years to make it up to....... each years costs around £733 at the moment, so it would be well worth it for you as well.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I don't get mine for free, +/- £400pa, but I'm definitely with you on this one.
> 
> I worry about running out of money and take a lot of comfort from the projections, Sarah my IFA, provides. She's only been wrong once in 15/16 years.


Indeed - life was so much simpler when Annuities were the only game in town.

I'm assessing the merits of something that's usually anathema - cashing in a couple of DB Plans and going all-in down the SIPP route.

That's why Financial Advice


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2020)

The weather has gone downhill here. Blustery and raining.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, me too! I had a look at the Government website yesterday and see you have to register or something so I immediately lost interest


I am a bit like you tbh. I knew I would get a full pension but Mrs Ds was a low forcast.
Option 1 was a L/S that gave her 90% snd a 3 year payback......no brainer.
To get 100% pension the difference was amazing (cant recall the figures) so we went with option 1 and never regretted it.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just done it. Looks like I am short by more than I thought. £140.76 per week as it is but £168.60 if I had full contributions. I can't see the bit where it says you can pay to increase it?
> 
> Found it. Looks like you have to phone them. I can see me not bothering. Lol.


Don't take the figure in the big green box on the web page as gospel.
I thought that was how much I was going to get......until I talked to them directly. 
They were very helpful.....when I eventually got through. Thankfully, it's a free call.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's well worth doing.
> There's lots of other useful stuff on there as well.
> If I couldn't be arsed to register, and do a bit of research, we might have ended up 2 grand a year down. That's a useful amount of money to miss out on.


@Mo1959
Edit......just read your next post.
Scrub this
Dirk is quite right.
I think you said you had 35 years in. According to what I googled that gives you 100% or near as dam.
Dont know if its still the same but I did it over the phone. I made the call, the lady did the calculations, I said "I will take that one", got a reference and sent the payment. Dead simple (but that was 11 years ago as MrsD got her pension aged 60)


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> The latest Financial Man will be coming in a couple of weeks. Let's hope that he holds the key to future bliss*. A voluptuous wife would not go amiss, either
> 
> *Since the previous one seemed merely to want to enrich himself and his mate the Investment Manager...


Is that the previous financial man or the previous voluptuous wife ??


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Do you give financial advice?


I do sir, I do. And you can trust me, honestly you can. I mean, I'm a scouser, how much more trustworthy can you be.
So, if anyone wishes to give me their bank details I will put things in a good long term** investment (**make that very long term).


----------



## gavroche (15 Feb 2020)

Up now and about to go to the French bakery , 200 metres up the road for two baguettes. Molly is not keen to go as it is still raining but I will put her coat on.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2020)

Right.......now I have sorted everyones finances out........no, don't thank me, really.
Its piddling down here and will be for some days apparently.
I think I will phone in sick today.......yes, I will pull a sickie.
Plenty of sport on tv.
Pick of the Pops at 1300 is from 1966, a fine year for pop music.
Breckie will be fresh fruit and yogurt.
Late lunch will be what is left of Thursdays curry.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> Up now and about to go to the French bakery , 200 metres up the road for two baguettes. Molly is not keen to go as it is still raining but I will put her coat on.


Dont forget her hat and brolley


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Plenty of sport on tv.


Looking forward to the athletics this afternoon. Laura Muir is going to give the 1000 metres world record a go I think. Not a distance run much now.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right.......now I have sorted everyones finances out........no, don't thank me, really.
> Its piddling down here and will be for some days apparently.
> I think I will phone in sick today.......yes, I will pull a sickie.
> Plenty of sport on tv.
> ...


Do you want to borrow my canoe?

Me, earlier:

https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news...oing-down-high-street-in-canoe-20200210193393


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> It would be out of there in a flash if that was mine and off to qualified auto electrician, something that I doubt the Honda garage has.


Known issue with them though


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. The predicted rain last night didn't happen and the wind isn't nearly as bad as predicted. It started raining about 10 minutes ago.





Bonefish Blues said:


> Do you want to borrow my canoe?
> 
> Me, earlier:
> 
> https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news...oing-down-high-street-in-canoe-20200210193393


Wales Gone!!
https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/environment/wales-gone-2020020983550


----------



## rustybolts (15 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wales Gone!!
> https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/environment/wales-gone-2020020983550


Cardiff is not gone I hope , snooker semi finals on today , no cycling as Storm Dennis is flatulating heavily , large mug of tea , few biscuits and telly


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wales Gone!!
> https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/environment/wales-gone-2020020983550



I am still here.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am still here.


Ah yes, but now you shall be called Bob


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am still here.


There is a Down  Up side to every situation.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There is a Down  Up side to every situation.


----------



## dickyknees (15 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Found it. Looks like you have to phone them. I can see me not bothering. Lol.


I was on the phone with them yesterday. Very helpful and friendly, a great help. 

Well worth the wait on the phone. As mentioned before free phone number.


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Known issue with them though



It would be to anyone but the Honda dealer it seems, not one of the main dealers i know of employ an auto electrician.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2020)

It looks like storm Dennis is arriving. Its very windy out there.
I have just been out clearing up the fence panel that last weeks storm smashed up and I was blown around a bit.
I do wonder why I have a wife if I have to do these things


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I do wonder why I have a wife if I have to do these things



Dave you're a man of the world, been around for a while..........we both know why we have a wife............to "remind" us we have stuff that needs doing.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> It looks like storm Dennis is arriving. Its very windy out there.
> I have just been out clearing up the fence panel that last weeks storm smashed up and I was blown around a bit.
> I do wonder why I have a wife if I have to do these things


To bring you much needed refreshments after offering words of encouragement from nearby.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Dave you're a man of the world, been around for a while..........we both know why we have a wife............to "remind" us we have stuff that needs doing.


I must have had a senior moment as that had gone right out of my head.
Thank you for the reality check.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> To bring you much needed refreshments after offering words of encouragement from nearby.


Erhh right. Lets see what Welshie has to say about that. If she agrees I will suggest it to MrsD..................from a distance


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Known issue with them though



?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I must have had a senior moment as that had gone right out of my head.
> Thank you for the reality check.


I feel it becomes increasingly important for men to stand together as we reach life's more senior age...........


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> To bring you much needed refreshments after offering words of encouragement from nearby.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Would you care to impart that gem to Mrs Boldonlad?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I feel it becomes increasingly important for men to stand together as we reach life's more senior age...........


I can feel a march coming on. A few banners and flags. Now Welshie has several sewing machines, maybe she will knock them up for us


----------



## pawl (15 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> And here.....
> Just got back from village pub. Fish & Chips and a couple of pints of Ubu.
> Cup of tea and a girt big slice of cake for afters.





Dave7 said:


> I can feel a march coming on. A few banners and flags. Now Welshie has several sewing machines, maybe she will knock them up for us




If we oldies don’t stand together it’s possible we would all fall down.Sod marching I’ll ride me GTI wheelchair.Dam memory I haven’t got one


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2020)

Dennis has just popped round for the evening............................💦💦💦


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2020)

I'm listening to Network Gold on BBC Sounds on headphones and I can hear the wind above the music. I'll be checking in the morning to see how many fence panels have survived.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2020)

pawl said:


> If we oldies don’t stand together it’s possible we would all fall down.Sod marching I’ll ride me GTI wheelchair.*Dam memory I haven’t got one*


When did you last have one, we may be able to locate it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Feb 2020)

Lovely Wife is all cranked up and raring to go - she's looking stunning with her new haircut (I'm a lucky lad) and we're off to the pub and then home for an all night party for two and probably won't hit the sack until 6-7pm. 

Hard work these younger lasses.  

Before I was semi-retired I was too tired for all this malarky.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2020)

Swapped the cherished plate onto the Volvo. Updated the insurance online myself, only for thr buggers to charge me a £25 "admin fee". Considering g I'd done all the admin and not them this drove me into a towering rage, which only worsened when I phoned them to find their call centre was closed.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Swapped the cherished plate onto the Volvo. Updated the insurance online myself, only for thr buggers to charge me a £25 "admin fee". Considering g I'd done all the admin and not them this drove me into a towering rage, which only worsened when I phoned them to find their call centre was closed.


Seems to be par for the course making a £25 charge for any alterations now..........as if the prices aren’t high enough.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2020)

I wouldn't mind the the firm or one of their employees had actually done some work, but I'd done it all. 10am tomorrow I'm back on the blower and if they don't waive it I'll cancel and go elsewhere, cheeky sods.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> I wouldn't mind the the firm or one of their employees had actually done some work, but I'd done it all. 10am tomorrow I'm back on the blower and if they don't waive it I'll cancel and go elsewhere, cheeky sods.


Further "admin fee" for cancellation?


----------



## Lee_M (15 Feb 2020)

Not been on here for a while, it's been too depressing. 

Jogged for a bus last week, about 10 yards, not been able to walk since, never mind ride my bike. Weather is appalling too, made all the worse when you have to hobble with a walking stick - I'm only 58 FFS.

Only good news is we've accepted an offer on our house in Essex, and my late mum's house in Yorkshire, so all being well our retirement in North Wales will soon become official.

Hope it stops bloody raining by then!


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Further "admin fee" for cancellation?


Indeed, the same amount as the one I'm not paying, so nothing to lose. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't mimd paying a company...when they have actually done something. If my decorator had an afternoon off and I painted the spare room myself I wouldn't expect hi. to charge me an admin fee for it.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2020)

Good morning. I've been awake since 04.20 but didn't want to embarrass you lot who are clearly having a lie in. I'm not sure if I'm still 7 hours ahead. I was nackered by 9.00pm last night.

Dennis is an odd storm here. Wet and miserable most of yesterday. Very heavy rain early evening, completely still at 5.00am today, followed by howling wind and rain and now just rain.

Yesterday's lethargy quickly passed. Got a load of domestic and cycle club admin done. My Vietnam photos 90% sorted and @Mo1959 I'm just looking for a secure way to share a link here.

Think I'll do an energy switch amongst other things this morning.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2020)

I have risen!

Stormy overnight. To my mind it seemed worse than storm Ciara, although we suffered no damage.


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2020)

Morning all, a wild and windy night. Once the dog and I have been blown around the fields I will shut myself in the shed and do some bike maintenance/fettling. There's not much more you can do on a day like this.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2020)

Morning. Been up for a while. The wind seemed to ease and there was only a faint spit of rain so I headed out. Within 5 minutes the rain got really heavy and my legs were getting cold and wet so abandoned and came back after only twenty minutes. Sod this........I've put the pjs on for the rest of the day. Of course yesterday I put my overtrousers on and it stayed dry


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Erhh right. Lets see what Welshie has to say about that. If she agrees I will suggest it to MrsD..................from a distance




Just get on with it man. 

Morning peeps. Still blowing a hoolie here.i forgot to wave


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2020)

morning folks, it must have been a wild night, I've now got 6 fence panels down, 5 of which are mine. Are they saying theres another storm to come?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> morning folks, it must have been a wild night, I've now got 6 fence panels down, 5 of which are mine. Are they saying theres another storm to come?


Not sure if Dennis is finished with yet. At the rate we are going we'll be through the alphabet by the end of March!


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2020)

Dennis the Menace is still going strong here, heavy heavy rain and very strong gusts of wind💨💨. It's not forecast to blow over until lunchtime at the earliest.


----------



## screenman (16 Feb 2020)

Wow that was a bad night, electric tripped off 4 times rain coming in around bedroom window, in total not a lot of sleep going on. The back field not has several lakes on it, I have not built up the courage to go outside to look for any roof damage, I could certainly hear it moving at times though.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2020)

Am I alone in doing this? Am I getting old?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

Morning all. No rain at the moment but we had plenty overnight. More to come looking at that sky.
It is my 73rd birfday today.
Now you can be honest..........from where you are I don't it do I
We dont really DO birthdays apart from the big ones. MrsD is doing a nice meal later, lamb steaks with roasties etc. We have a bottle of bubbly that someone gave us. TBH its not our favourite tipple but we will have a go at that sometime today.
Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2020)

🤧 morning all


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. No rain at the moment but we had plenty overnight. More to come looking at that sky.
> It is my 73rd birfday today.
> Now you can be honest..........from where you are I don't it do I
> We dont really DO birthdays apart from the big ones. MrsD is doing a nice meal later, lamb steaks with roasties etc. We have a bottle of bubbly that someone gave us. TBH its not our favourite tipple but we will have a go at that sometime today.
> Have a nice day everyone.


Happy Burpday


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Am I alone in doing this? Am I getting old?
> 
> View attachment 504727


Is that photo upside down ?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> Wow that was a bad night, electric tripped off 4 times rain coming in around bedroom window, in total not a lot of sleep going on. The back field not has several lakes on it, I have not built up the courage to go outside to look for any roof damage, I could certainly hear it moving at times though.


Hope all is well.......keep us in the loop. We also have water ingress frm a window but I know exactly where that is getting through and should be able to seal it outside.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. No rain at the moment but we had plenty overnight. More to come looking at that sky.
> It is my 73rd birfday today.
> Now you can be honest..........from where you are I don't it do I
> We dont really DO birthdays apart from the big ones. MrsD is doing a nice meal later, lamb steaks with roasties etc. We have a bottle of bubbly that someone gave us. TBH its not our favourite tipple but we will have a go at that sometime today.
> Have a nice day everyone.



Happy birthday Dave7, have a good un


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Happy Burpday


Ha.... it will be after the bubbly.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ha.... it will be after the bubbly.



Will you be down the pub later? We will be this afternoon.


----------



## screenman (16 Feb 2020)

Happy birthday Dave7 I hope the day is kind to you.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2020)

Daft question. Lol.

Does anyone else occasionally get a short spell in the day when, like just now I'm sitting here comfy, just at a perfect temperature with a lovely mug of coffee and everything feels just perfect even for a few minutes..........I have maybe lost the plot!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> morning folks, it must have been a wild night, I've now got 6 fence panels down, 5 of which are mine. Are they saying theres another storm to come?


My neighbour across the road like windy weather, he owns A&G Fencing


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is that photo upside down ?


Ah I knew something was wrong. There you are Dave, 73 and sharp as ever! 

Happy Birthday I hope you and Mrs D enjoy a good day.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Daft question. Lol.
> 
> Does anyone else occasionally get a short spell in the day when, like just now I'm sitting here comfy, just at a perfect temperature with a lovely mug of coffee and everything feels just perfect even for a few minutes..........I have maybe lost the plot!


Yes, usually just after draining the washing liquid bottle. 

I do get that feeling. At many different times. On the bike some days are just heaven. Watching a good film/programme alone and quietly (sometimes I like the quiet of being alone and just sit), daft but after getting the house clean. There are others which don't happen often enough.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Will you be down the pub later? We will be this afternoon.


Is it your round??


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2020)

Happy birthday Dave


----------



## screenman (16 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Daft question. Lol.
> 
> Does anyone else occasionally get a short spell in the day when, like just now I'm sitting here comfy, just at a perfect temperature with a lovely mug of coffee and everything feels just perfect even for a few minutes..........I have maybe lost the plot!



Being in the moment, a nice place to be.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Daft question. Lol.
> 
> Does anyone else occasionally get a short spell in the day when, like just now I'm sitting here comfy, just at a perfect temperature with a lovely mug of coffee and everything feels just perfect even for a few minutes..........I have maybe lost the plot!


Mo, Mo, Mo........most of the guys on here are married. When/how are we supposed to get that "everything is perfect" moment 
I hope MrsD doesn't read this


----------



## GM (16 Feb 2020)

Happy birthday Dave, have a great day!


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo, Mo, Mo........most of the guys on here are married. When/how are we supposed to get that "everything is perfect" moment
> I hope MrsD doesn't read this



I get it at the end of a yoga class when we have 10 minutes of meditation.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2020)

Morning all.
Happy birthday Dave.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. No rain at the moment but we had plenty overnight. More to come looking at that sky.
> It is my 73rd birfday today.
> Now you can be honest..........from where you are I don't it do I
> We dont really DO birthdays apart from the big ones. MrsD is doing a nice meal later, lamb steaks with roasties etc. We have a bottle of bubbly that someone gave us. TBH its not our favourite tipple but we will have a go at that sometime today.
> Have a nice day everyone.


Fire extinguisher on hand for the candles?

Enjoy the day, with your feet up. It's only once a year.


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Am I alone in doing this? Am I getting old?
> 
> View attachment 504727


No you're not.


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. No rain at the moment but we had plenty overnight. More to come looking at that sky.
> It is my 73rd birfday today.
> Now you can be honest..........from where you are I don't it do I
> We dont really DO birthdays apart from the big ones. MrsD is doing a nice meal later, lamb steaks with roasties etc. We have a bottle of bubbly that someone gave us. TBH its not our favourite tipple but we will have a go at that sometime today.
> Have a nice day everyone.


Happy birthday Dave


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2020)

Taking doggie for draggies next. She's looking a bit reluctant.
Off out to The Crown at West Down for lunch later.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2020)

Just had a big barney with Halifax car arsesurance. I asked them how they justified a 25 quid admin fee when I'd done all the blummen admin? Lots of spluttering and dodging, but no straight answers, so I told them to stick it and cancel the policy right here right now. Suddenly the 25 quid charge went away.

A company only gets one chance to pith me off, and this lot have blown it. Won't be using them again.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2020)

Piece of useless information.

Halifax Insurance wasn't started by the Halifax. It was a separate company, working in an old church opposite* the Halifax head office. Later bought out by the Halifax, having failed in court to stop them trading as Halifax Insurance.

*Also opposite the local Freemasons lodge in one direction and the then police station in another direction.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

Just opened my cards.
You know about MrsDs aunty who thinks the sun shines out of my rear end.......well she had stuck 25 quid in her card. I wont have a bad word said about her


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just opened my cards.
> You know about MrsDs aunty who thinks the sun shines out of my rear end.......well she had stuck 25 quid in her card. I wont have a bad word said about her


She must work for Halifax car insurance.


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> She must work for Halifax car insurance.


🤣🤣👍


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> She must work for Halifax car insurance.


Oh yes.....I meant to thank you for the contribution


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2020)

Took a tumble whilst out walking the dog; went to step on the wooden ramp, that goes down to the nature reserve pond on the Tarka Trail, slippery as feck and went down like a sack of spuds! Bruised both of my palms and skinned my shins. 
I think MrsD was more shocked than me, as I'm usually as sure footed as a mountain goat. It's the first time she'd ever seen me take a tumble, apart from when I raced motorbikes.
Think I need a beer to recover.......


----------



## rustybolts (16 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 🤧 morning all





PaulSB said:


> Am I alone in doing this? Am I getting old?
> 
> View attachment 504727


 No , but I'm more inclined to do it with wine bottles when my supply runs out !!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Took a tumble whilst out walking the dog; went to step on the wooden ramp, that goes down to the nature reserve pond on the Tarka Trail, slippery as feck and went down like a sack of spuds! Bruised both of my palms and skinned my shins.
> I think MrsD was more shocked than me, as I'm usually as sure footed as a mountain goat. It's the first time she'd ever seen me take a tumble, apart from when I raced motorbikes.
> Think I need a beer to recover.......


Ooooh, a bit of a shock to the system.
We imagine that if we slipped we would react like a 16 year old gymnast. But when it happens it is just so fast you have no chance.
Hope you recover quickly.
My only advice is.....no beer. Really. Its a proven fact that beer is bad for you after a fall.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ooooh, a bit of a shock to the system.
> We imagine that if we slipped we would react like a 16 year old gymnast. But when it happens it is just so fast you have no chance.
> Hope you recover quickly.
> My only advice is.....no beer. Really. Its a proven fact that beer is bad for you after a fall.


Too late! Doh!


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2020)

Good afternoon every body. I had a rotten night due to high winds and rain that kept me awake till 4.30. It is p****g down again now and we are going to Rhyl for lunch in an hour with both our sons. 
Anyway, had a look in my shed earlier and noticed water dripping in in one corner so I fixed that so should be ok now.
Where we are going is called "1861" restaurant which is part of the theatre . We went there just before Christmas and the food was very good.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Fire extinguisher on hand for the candles?
> 
> Enjoy the day, with your feet up. It's only once a year.




My next one is 80.If I get all the candles perhaps I had better ask the fire brigade to park outside Pawl towers.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Too late! Doh!
> View attachment 504756


Well I tried to help.
TBH the advice I read did say that flat beer from Devon with absolutely no head doesn't count anyway. It was talking about proper beer like wat we get up norf.


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good afternoon every body. I had a rotten night due to high winds and rain that kept me awake till 4.30. It is p****g down again now and we are going to Rhyl for lunch in an hour with both our sons.
> Anyway, had a look in my shed earlier and noticed water dripping in in one corner so I fixed that so should be ok now.
> Where we are going is called "1861" restaurant which is part of the theatre . We went there just before Christmas and the food was very good.
> Have a good day everyone.


A serious question for a change, what is Rhyl really like? I have heard/read various things about it, ranging from the Carlsberg possibly the worst seaside s**t hole town in Britain, to it's not bad, to it's very nice. Your thoughts please.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> A serious question for a change, what is Rhyl really like? I have heard/read various things about it, ranging from the Carlsberg possibly the worst seaside s**t hole town in Britain, to it's not bad, to it's very nice. Your thoughts please.


I will go with the Carlsberg view.
TBF my jaundiced view is based on old memories as it used to be full (and I mean full) of scoucers that spent their days on the slot machines or the pub and the nights on the slot machines or the pub.
When we had our caravan/mobile home on Anglesey we would sometimes come home via the coast road.....just to look, gobsmacked at the 1000s of mobile homes rammed onto postage sized plots.... horrible.
As a base I think its quite good as you are close(ish) to some lovely places.
There are at least 2 people on here that live not far away...... they may totally disagree with my view.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

@Paulus if you are thinking of a break that way the I and others would be happy to suggest places.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> A serious question for a change, what is Rhyl really like? I have heard/read various things about it, ranging from the Carlsberg possibly the worst seaside s**t hole town in Britain, to it's not bad, to it's very nice. Your thoughts please.



We prefer Llandudno a bit further up the coast, when ever we've been in Rhyl it has always felt sad.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well I tried to help.
> TBH the advice I read did say that flat beer from Devon with absolutely no head doesn't count anyway. It was talking about proper beer like wat we get up norf.


Yeah....that first pint in the picture was Timothy Taylor's 'Landlord'.
The second pint was much better; 'Snowy' by Cotleigh Brewery in Somerset.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Am I alone in doing this? Am I getting old?
> 
> View attachment 504727



Nope - it's the norm in our house too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. No rain at the moment but we had plenty overnight. More to come looking at that sky.
> It is my 73rd birfday today.
> Now you can be honest..........from where you are I don't it do I
> We dont really DO birthdays apart from the big ones. MrsD is doing a nice meal later, lamb steaks with roasties etc. We have a bottle of bubbly that someone gave us. TBH its not our favourite tipple but we will have a go at that sometime today.
> Have a nice day everyone.



Happy 73rd - have a fun day.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Daft question. Lol.
> 
> Does anyone else occasionally get a short spell in the day when, like just now I'm sitting here comfy, just at a perfect temperature with a lovely mug of coffee and everything feels just perfect even for a few minutes..........I have maybe lost the plot!



That's what contentment feels like - long may it last!


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just opened my cards.
> You know about MrsDs aunty who thinks the sun shines out of my rear end.......well she had stuck 25 quid in her card. I wont have a bad word said about her


What's a £25 note look like?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Feb 2020)

We both dragged ourselves out of the pit just before 1pm.

Log fire is blazing and we are now going to cook ourselves an all day brekkie and watch a bit of catch up TV.

V.early night to bed for us as we've had three very late nights on the spin.

Weather is crap, cycling & hill-walking seem but a distant memory but hey, I'm spending some good quality time with my girl and that's all that matters at the end of the day.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Too late! Doh!
> View attachment 504756


I've heard of a liquid lunch, but I've never seen a knife an' fork used on a pint before.


----------



## Lee_M (16 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> A serious question for a change, what is Rhyl really like? I have heard/read various things about it, ranging from the Carlsberg possibly the worst seaside s**t hole town in Britain, to it's not bad, to it's very nice. Your thoughts please.




Depends if it's Rhyl or nearby.

And it depends which bits.

Some bits are very nice and some bits are appalling, same as anywhere really.

Not much help, but I wouldn't move there


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2020)

We have got wall to wall  I kid you not!! This is Lancashire.......home of the righteous.

In other news the weather forecast now says Dennis won't be here till midnight. I just wish he'd make his mind up. I could have gone for a


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's a £25 note look like?


A bit like a 20 but slightly bigger


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've heard of a liquid lunch, but I've never seen a knife an' fork used on a pint before.


Its that crap beer you get down there. It doesn't slide down like what ours does....you have to slice it.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

I like birfday nosh.....yum yum.
Got Oasis playing.
Wine is nice.
I am having a Mo moment when all is good😊


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2020)

Sat in the Old Smithy in Church Lawford with a cold wet glass in my hand and warm sun on my back.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2020)

It's stopped


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2020)

Been unable to move for 2 hours due to the 75lb labrador asleep on my lap.


----------



## dickyknees (16 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We have got wall to wall  I kid you not!!


We’ve had an afternoon of sunshine in Anglesey but we now have had wind back up to force 9 gusting 11.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Sat in the Old Smithy in Church Lawford with a cold wet glass in my hand and warm sun on my back.


Warm sun! I hate you! Lol. Rain battering off the windows in the strong wind here


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2020)

here in North Devon.


----------



## dickyknees (16 Feb 2020)

And back to blue sky and 🌞 Wind now force 7 gusting 9.


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2020)

Im late to the party but...happy birthday @Dave7 
and hope you aren't too sore after the tumble @Dirk 
windy and persisting down at wigan pier


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Warm sun! I hate you! Lol. Rain battering off the windows in the strong wind here



We've still got the wind, its just the rain that's stopped, several roads on the way here were flooded.


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We have got wall to wall  I kid you not!! This is Lancashire.......home of the righteous.
> 
> In other news the weather forecast now says Dennis won't be here till midnight. I just wish he'd make his mind up. I could have gone for a


It has now stopped raining, and the sun has come out. The high winds have ceased, just down to a strongish breeze.The back garden is under water, and I have just got back from taking the dog out and the local brook is raging torrent. It is an inch or two of coming over the top.


----------



## GM (16 Feb 2020)

Just been to the cinema to see 'Parasite' very good it is too!

Persistently raining on the way to the cinema, and sun shine when we came out. Still blooming cold though! ....I miss my 30 degrees!


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> A serious question for a change, what is Rhyl really like? I have heard/read various things about it, ranging from the Carlsberg possibly the worst seaside s**t hole town in Britain, to it's not bad, to it's very nice. Your thoughts please.


The seafront itself is going through a lot of modernising and is looking quite nice now with new restaurants and a nice beach but the town part is still below par I should say. If you come just for a day out , the beach is lovely. As for the people, there is good and bad everywhere.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2020)

Just watching the news. These poor people that have been flooded, many losing everything.


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2020)

Calling @welsh dragon I hope you are not affected by the floods, are you alright where you are?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> Calling @welsh dragon I hope you are not affected by the floods, are you alright where you are?




I'm fine thanks, but the roads around Mach, Newtown, Welshpool and Oswestry, Shrewsbury are all flooded. 

The qond5is picking up again as is the rain and hail as well. People are on Facebook asking about getting to and from various places and the consensus is that just about all roads are closed. Aberystwyth to Mach is a no no as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2020)

The road and bridge beside the railway station in Mach is still closed.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm fine thanks, but the roads around Mach, Newtown, Welshpool and Oswestry, Shrewsbury are all flooded.
> 
> The qond5is picking up again as is the rain and hail as well. People are on Facebook asking about getting to and from various places and the consensus is that just about all roads are closed. Aberystwyth to Mach is a no no as well.


Check on* one.network *for road closures/diversions in When.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2020)

Tis a bit damp across the road from me.
Glad I've got AWD.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm fine thanks, but the roads around Mach, Newtown, Welshpool and Oswestry, Shrewsbury are all flooded.
> 
> The qond5is picking up again as is the rain and hail as well. People are on Facebook asking about getting to and from various places and the consensus is that just about all roads are closed. Aberystwyth to Mach is a no no as well.


And god said "go forth and flood Welshie" and the angels said "no bloody chance, we're not messing with her".


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2020)

I've been hearing on facebook that the bridge we crossed this afternoon is now closed.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And god said "go forth and flood Welshie" and the angels said "no bloody chance, we're not messing with her".




Dam right too


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2020)

Flooding in North Devon.....rest of Britain isolated. 
https://www.northdevongazette.co.uk...er-trains-cancelled-due-to-flooding-1-6517133


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've heard of a liquid lunch, but I've never seen a knife an' fork used on a pint before.



You should visit some of crap pubs I used to visit


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2020)

pawl said:


> You should visit some of crap pubs I used to visit


I'm not saying my local is in a dodgy area, but they've got shotguns on the wall behind the bar.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm not saying my local is in a dodgy area, but they've got shotguns on the wall behind the bar.


Explains the knife with the pint.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Explains the knife with the pint.


That's to fend off the otters.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


Here's to not being called out tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2020)

Morning............it's raining. Imagine that! 😢


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2020)

Morning ......... it's dry and windy. Imagine that


----------



## Paulus (17 Feb 2020)

Morning all, I can imagine that Mo, just had another heavy shower with more to come today and tomorrow and Tuesday 🚣‍♀️🚣‍♀️. I'm glad I live half way up a hill, the flooding would have to be of biblical proportions to affect Barnet and the surrounding areas.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2020)

Good morning. Today is windy, wet, and dark. Fancy that.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2020)

Good morning, its cold, breezy and bright here, I should be able to get a bike ride in this morning. Yesterday I stubbed my little toe, this morning its purple.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2020)

Today I was woken up by the sound of the sea....it's roaring away, so it must be a South Westerly today.
It's a good job we're 40' above sea level.
They reckon we might have a beach side house in 100 years time.
That should increase property values!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2020)

Decisions, decisions. I should be riding. Trees in the village are swaying which means headwind on the main road.

I have stuff to do at home including the kitchen outside drain to unblock. Last night's chemicals failed.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2020)

I'm planning a little 40 miler


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2020)

🤧 Hi


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2020)

Yes. I'm crazy. Yes I'm bad ass.


----------



## dickyknees (17 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 🤧 Hi


Hi
No better then?


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Hi
> No better then?


🤧 No not really it will have to take it's course like everything else in this life


----------



## GM (17 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Decisions, decisions. I should be riding. Trees in the village are swaying which means headwind on the main road.
> 
> I have stuff to do at home including the kitchen outside drain to unblock. Last night's chemicals failed.




I got a right boll***ing from Mrs GM when I unblocked our outside drain with chemicals. Now it's get the Marigolds on and get my hand down there! 🧤


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Decisions, decisions. I should be riding. Trees in the village are swaying which means headwind on the main road.
> 
> I have stuff to do at home including the kitchen outside drain to unblock. Last night's chemicals failed.


Any other time I'd have said ride first, blocked drain later.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Today I was woken up by the sound of the sea....it's roaring away, so it must be a South Westerly today.
> It's a good job we're 40' above sea level.
> They reckon we might have a beach side house in 100 years time.
> That should increase property values!


Well that depends on which side of the beach it is


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning............it's raining. Imagine that! 😢





PaulSB said:


> Morning ......... it's dry and windy. Imagine that





welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Today is windy, wet, and dark. Fancy that.


Morning....... it's dry, windy and sunny.
Imagine that!!


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well that depends on which side of the beach it is


And whether or not it gets there intact.


----------



## gavroche (17 Feb 2020)

Good morning. It is sunny and blue sky here but still a bit windy. Imagine that!. Going to town to pay the water rates shortly and then at my wife's disposal for a bit of DIY work.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2020)

Walking down to the village for a newspaper next, then a couple of phone calls to the pension people.
I should be 3 grand lighter by lunchtime.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2020)

Morning all. Lots of blue sky and a strange yellow light in the sky. I thought rain was forecast so that may come later.
Flood wise we are very fortunate here. We have a stream at the back. Years ago it was always about three foot deep but now, for some reason, its just a trickle. Heavy rain seems to just run off our land into the stream.
The Mersey is perhaps 3 miles away and they have spent a small fortune on flood defence.....new paths etc its a nice walk.
Must be dreadful for those poor folk affected by the storms.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Walking down to the village for a newspaper next, then a couple of phone calls to the pension people.
> I should be 3 grand lighter by lunchtime.


Dirk, I may have forgotten to mention this but I have access to a scheme that will guarantee you at least 30% interest on your money. Its cast iron mate, sure thing, dead certain.
If you send me your 3 grand I will make sure its invested safely for you, while we're mates like. Know wa' I mean


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dirk, I may have forgotten to mention this but I have access to a scheme that will guarantee you at least 30% interest on your money. Its cast iron mate, sure thing, dead certain.
> If you send me your 3 grand I will make sure its invested safely for you, while we're mates like. Know wa' I mean


_"Western Lass"_, No.28, 17:00 at Carlisle?


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2020)

Dry and bright but fekin windy at wigan pier today


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Dry and bright but fekin windy at wigan pier today


Tell me. If you are stood with your back to the pier.......looking east(ish) is that massive old mill still standing? Its adjacent to the old Vulcanite works (or was).


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2020)

I'm sat in The Cook In The Nook in Cosby with coffee and toast, its been a nice ride out, one lane blocked by flooding but I was expecting that and had a diversion worked out, I've been flying with a tail wind, I'm expecting the ride home to be a grovel into a headwind.


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Tell me. If you are stood with your back to the pier.......looking east(ish) is that massive old mill still standing? Its adjacent to the old Vulcanite works (or was).




Eckersley mill, yeah still standing some of it is in use split into small units but most of it is in disrepair which is sad for such a grand building.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Eckersley mill, yeah still standing some of it is in use split into small units but most of it is in disrepair which is sad for such a grand building.


My claim to fame.
When I worked at Vulcanite I was the first in the UK to make rubble chutes (those red one you see everywhere). That mill was empty so.........for the brochure we hung a run of chutes from the top floor. I was into photography so did the brochure myself. We ended up selling 20, 000 chutes per year, all over Europe.


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2020)

@Dave7 you can see what state most of it is in if you look on the urban explorers site called...28 days later .

https://www.28dayslater.co.uk/threads/eckersley-mills-wigan-mar-19.117427/

the council seem to have a meeting every 6 months or so to discuss knocking it down , such a shame, if they wait much longer it will fall down


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2020)

The other mill on pottery road , trencherfield mill has been split, half turned into apartments and half with a visitors centre with original working steam mill engine.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dirk, I may have forgotten to mention this but I have access to a scheme that will guarantee you at least 30% interest on your money. Its cast iron mate, sure thing, dead certain.
> If you send me your 3 grand I will make sure its invested safely for you, while we're mates like. Know wa' I mean


Sounds like a surefire plan. 
Give me your date of birth, address, NI number and bank a/c details - I'll BACS the dosh over to you.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Feb 2020)

Bread on to rise so since there is relatively little wind and even a blink of sun went out for a walk. I prefer to cycle but since I live at the top of a hill it is easier to walk. Got most of the way round when hail started but got shelter behind a wall with an overhanging tree and it only lasted about 5 minutes.
One of the nice things about a small community is knowing who most people are and the new young guy who does a good job of street cleaning now greets me by name.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2020)

HMRC sorted out. My state pension will now be the maximum that I can get.
It was an easy process......apart from prising the dosh from my gorilla like grip.


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2020)

May I suggest a beer or three , just for the shock you understand


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> HMRC sorted out. My state pension will now be the maximum that I can get.
> It was an easy process......apart from prising the dosh from my gorilla like grip.


Well I tried to help. 
Just dont come running to me if you break your leg


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> May I suggest a beer or three , just for the shock you understand


Thanks.......I was wondering how to nullify the shock......I never thought of beer.


----------



## pawl (17 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in The Cook In The Nook in Cosby with coffee and toast, its been a nice ride out, one lane blocked by flooding but I was expecting that and had a diversion worked out, I've been flying with a tail wind, I'm expecting the ride home to be a grovel into a headwind.



If you are in that neck of the woods again there is a Farm shop close by.Its on the road towards Countesthorpe You probably already know it Attfields Farm Shop. Nice caffe


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2020)

pawl said:


> If you are in that neck of the woods again there is a Farm shop close by.Its on the road towards Countesthorpe You probably already know it Attfields Farm Shop. Nice caffe



I don't think I've been in there, I've been in the one at Countesthorpe and the one at Wistow, I'll have to have a look at that.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2020)

My little 40 miller turned into a 50 mile ride, great fun on the way out with a tail wind, I'd averaged 14.8mph, I haven't done that since last summer. I decided when I left Cosby to do part of the loop I do in the summer, I'd already done a few extra miles with the diversion round the flooded lane, so I headed for Croft, it meant riding a short section of a main road which turned out to not be too bad, once in Croft I turned through Sutton in The Elms and then picked up my route out and rode that in reverse home, most of it was ridden into the wind and by the time I'd got home my average was down to 13 mph. It stayed bright and sunny for most of the morning but as i crossed Coal Pit Lane and dropped down to Monks Kirby I had the only shower of the morning, as I turned by the church and climbed towards the Fosse Way it petered out and was sunny for the rest of the way, once in Coventry I meandered home adding a couple of extra miles on to bring up the 50 miles.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My claim to fame.
> When I worked at Vulcanite* I was the first in the UK to make rubble chutes *(those red one you see everywhere). That mill was empty so.........for the brochure we hung a run of chutes from the top floor. I was into photography so did the brochure myself. We ended up selling 20, 000 chutes per year, all over Europe.


We've actually met, in Wakefield, on a Thursday, if that's correct


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> We've actually met, in Wakefield, on a Thursday, if that's correct


Seriously??
Tell me more.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Seriously??
> Tell me more.


Eddisons auction, believe it may have been where you've said you worked over there. Personal equipment left in parts of the building, You left in a small red van.

See Names and Faces. Someone mentions something


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Eddisons auction, believe it may have been where you've said you worked over there. Personal equipment left in parts of the building, You left in a small red van.
> 
> See Names and Faces. Someone mentions something


No, sorry, not me.
Not heard of Eddisons auctions and never, as I recall, drove a red van.
Our factory was just outside Wakefield, a place called Crigglestone.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No, sorry, not me.
> Not heard of Eddisons auctions and never, as I recall, drove a red van.
> Our factory was just outside Wakefield, a place called Crigglestone.


Must have been someone else


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Must have been someone else


That was me.
I'm someone else.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> That was me.
> I'm someone else.


You'd have been in Keighley, not Wakefield way.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'd have been in Keighley, not Wakefield way.


I've been to both.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've been to both.


So have I, many times.


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2020)

I too am someone else , how many someone elses have you met


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> I too am someone else , how many someone elses have you met


More than the odd one or two. Let's see, there's Chester, Manchester, Liverpool, West Houghton, Bury, Preston, Blackpool, Salford, Irlam, Rochdale...


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2020)

I thought they was SOMEWHERE else


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> I thought they was SOMEWHERE else


Somewhere Else is an old estate and house south east of Leeds. Not far from Who'd Have Thought Of That.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2020)

The last two pages have been quite bizarre............

Anyway. 54 miles with headwind for probably 50. Everyone very pleased we averaged 15.5. Serious bike issue a mile from home. Looked down and thought "hmmm, I'm sure the chain rings aren't elliptical." Stopped pulled and pushed cranks. No longer as solid as I'd wish.

Had a shower and done to my LBS. This is a carbon frame, there is a sleeve which is bonded in to the frame through which the bottom bracket is fitted. The sleeve is loose. Ian hopes he can get it out, clean and bond again to the frame. If though it has lugs to help hold it in place it won't come out. This means the frame is scrap. 😭

On the plus side, there is one?, I spent two hours rodding and flushing the drains which now flow beautifully. I got frigging cold doing that. Warming up with a tot of Brandy.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2020)

Spent much of today on the Volvo, finally laying in the coax for my ham radio and installing the DAB unit.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> *The last two pages have been quite bizarre............*
> 
> Anyway. 54 miles with headwind for probably 50. Everyone very pleased we averaged 15.5. Serious bike issue a mile from home. Looked down and thought "hmmm, I'm sure the chain rings aren't elliptical." Stopped pulled and pushed cranks. No longer as solid as I'd wish.
> 
> ...


In what way?


----------



## Paulus (17 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> More than the odd one or two. Let's see, there's Chester, Manchester, Liverpool, West Houghton, Bury, Preston, Blackpool, Salford, Irlam, Rochdale...


So it's not me then, never been to those places.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> So it's not me then, never been to those places.


I've done Hell, Hull and Halifax.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2020)

Morning. The rain is currently lashing down yet again. I had resolved to go a walk no matter what but listening to that isn't inspiring me!


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (18 Feb 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, no rain at the moment, just a strong breeze.


----------



## SLOW STEVE (18 Feb 2020)

Happily retired, discovered the secret is to ignore that long list of jobs that was being saved up for you and do what you want to instead.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2020)

Good Morning. We have yellow weather warnings for Wales again this week.. Rain and windy again today


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2020)

Morning 
Shopping in Ilfracombe LIDL this morning.
Taking doggie with us (not to LIDL @classic33 ) and walking her around Bicclescombe Park, then we're off for lunch at The Crown.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2020)

Hello. Grey and windy here. Time to get up and crack on with life. This means housework and ironing.

Isn't life inspiring?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello. Grey and windy here. Time to get up and crack on with life. This means housework and ironing.
> 
> Isn't life inspiring?


I hate housework and only do the bare minimum........it's badly needing done at the moment. I should crack on and do a bit when the weather is so dreadful.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Feb 2020)

🤧 morning the  is out I wish I was as bright


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> So it's not me then, never been to those places.


I can honestly say that I have been to every one of those places.
I wonder if I could have met myself coming back from one of them


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I hate housework and only do the bare minimum........it's badly needing done at the moment. I should crack on and do a bit when the weather is so dreadful.


We have a cleaner. Started some years ago when MrsD had a fall (and I wasn't inclined to give up cycling & golf etc). One of our better decisions. She is 26 and works so hard for the 2 hours a week doing all the heavy work.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2020)

Morning all. No rain here and none forecast. @Mo1959 I did give you the chance to move here
Today we continue our hunt for new the shower etc tbh we have more or less chosen but there is a family run supplier we have yet to visit.
B&Q was absolute rubbish.....we have a so called super store and it looks like they are running it down, the choice is soooo poor.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning
> Shopping in Ilfracombe LIDL this morning.
> Taking doggie with us (not to LIDL @classic33 ) and walking her around Bicclescombe Park, then we're off for lunch at The Crown.


What'll the dog be drinking?


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> What'll the dog be drinking?


Beer....of course!


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Beer....of course!


T.T.'s Hopical Storm?


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2020)

Just got back from the beach.
The film production crews are there setting up all the huge hospitality tents on the car park, ready for filming 'Operation Mincemeat' which starts next week.
I'll have to nip down when they are filming the Sicilian beach landing scenes. There should be lots of simulated bombs and suchlike going off - we've been told not to get worried about it.
Quite an appropriate film title, considering the number of luvvies who'll be mincing around the area.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Feb 2020)

Just been shopping why is it that OAPs just stand around nattering when old farts like me just want to get home 
I now have a cup of coffee and two hot cross buns


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2020)

My mum used to complain about the OAP's standing around nattering and blocking her way up to the desk whenever she went to get her pension. She was around 80 at the time.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I hate housework and only do the bare minimum........it's badly needing done at the moment. I should crack on and do a bit when the weather is so dreadful.


Yep, I'm not keen but try to do it all every Tuesday. Mrs P has a more casual approach which I'm not keen on!!! 😂


----------



## roadrash (18 Feb 2020)

still fekin windy at wigan pier, I don't mind the cold , I don't mind a bit of rain but fekin hate wind so no ride today,... hows yer shins @Dirk


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My mum used to complain about the OAP's standing around nattering and blocking her way up to the desk whenever she went to get her pension. She was around 80 at the time.



😂 😂

It's a pain though. That and people being served at a till who desperately start looking for purse/wallet. You knew you had to pay, that's why you're there, get ready while you're queuing!!! 

I'm having a short break. Finished tidying. Washing done and dried, beds changed, fires cleaned and made up. Now to start cleaning.

I shall be grumpy if I wish


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2020)

Oh and people buying Lottery tickets at the till when I want to buy real stuff the shop sells.........

.......think I'd better get the vac out or this could go on, and on, and on


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2020)

Must be one hell of a party


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> ,... hows yer shins @Dirk


Reckon their fine......hadn't given them a thought until you mentioned it.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2020)

A pet hate of mine used to be when I was Getting the bus home from work. Loadsof people standing in the queue and they waited until they were about to pay then they decided to search their purse and wallets to find change, and holding every one up.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2020)

There’s snow on them thar hills


----------



## GM (18 Feb 2020)

That's a lovely photo Mo, very seasonal. Must be very tempting to wrap up warm and have a trek on them hills!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2020)

GM said:


> That's a lovely photo Mo, very seasonal. Must be very tempting to wrap up warm and have a trek on them hills!




Or not.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2020)

GM said:


> That's a lovely photo Mo, very seasonal. Must be very tempting to wrap up warm and have a trek on them hills!


I’m thinking about heading up one of the smaller ones on the outskirts of the town. The weather is so changeable though. In 20 minutes I might not even be able to see the hills when the next lot of heavy rain/sleet comes over.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2020)

I wish these bleeding roof coating firms would do one. They are constantly doing the rounds. 
Does anyone actually think it’s a good idea? I’m sure they blast the protective layer off your tiles when they power wash it, then the coating looks awful after just a few years and needs done again. Bleeding expensive rip off methinks.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I wish these bleeding roof coating firms would do one. They are constantly doing the rounds.
> Does anyone actually think it’s a good idea? I’m sure they blast the protective layer off your tiles when they power wash it, then the coating looks awful after just a few years and needs done again. Bleeding expensive rip off methinks.


A fair and accurate assessment, IMHO.

Locally, it is “tree surgeons” we are pestered by.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Feb 2020)

The is back


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The is back


Yep. Just went really dark and battering off the window again. The notion for a walk is disappearing rapidly.


----------



## roadrash (18 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The is back




It is, wherever it went it wasn't there long


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just been shopping why is it that OAPs just stand around nattering when old farts like me just want to get home
> I now have a cup of coffee and two hot cross buns


AND... why do they choose the middle of the isle to stand and natter?


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2020)

Putting the world to rights over a pint at lunchtime; MrsD and I decided that we should just think ' feck 'em all'. Things can change a fair bit and it would have little effect on our lifestyle. Politics, fashions, trends and social media have virtually no effect on us.
We're alright, worked all our lives, paid for everything, owe nobody, got our health, no financial worries and still got aspirations.
In fact, our finances can only get better with state pensions on the horizon.
It made us realise just how fortunate we are.
We've lived healthy, interesting and exciting lives.
I could die tomorrow and be a contented man.
Life is good. 

I'm going for a nap now............


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2020)

We decided to have a JeniRics (local chinese) for lunch as they do a choice of 6 meals each day. We got there a bit late and three of the dishes were running low.....so, in seperate containers she gave me the lot. Blimey, it would feed 6. So.......3 meals with a full portion of rice and a full portion of chips......£5.25 😊
The wine is also nice.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Putting the world to rights over a pint at lunchtime; MrsD and I decided that we should just think ' feck 'em all'. Things can change a fair bit and it would have little effect on our lifestyle. Politics, fashions, trends and social media have virtually no effect on us.
> We're alright, worked all our lives, paid for everything, owe nobody, got our health, no financial worries and still got aspirations.
> In fact, our finances can only get better with state pensions on the horizon.
> It made us realise just how fortunate we are.
> ...


I agree with you 99.999% but just remember that life can decide to bite you in the arse at any time.
Me and Mrs D seem to be in a similar position to you and I was smugly feeling soooo healthy when the big C came calling. Then my back and sciatica have been sh*t since October.
May your good health and good fortune continue for many years.
I am planning to golf tomorrow and try a ride this weekend so feeling good.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2020)

The little toe that I stubbed Sunday was a lovely shade of purple yesterday, today most of that has gone, but its driving me up the wall today constantly itching and it woke me up several times in the night doing that.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Putting the world to rights over a pint at lunchtime; MrsD and I decided that we should just think ' feck 'em all'. Things can change a fair bit and it would have little effect on our lifestyle. Politics, fashions, trends and social media have virtually no effect on us.
> We're alright, worked all our lives, paid for everything, owe nobody, got our health, no financial worries and still got aspirations.
> In fact, our finances can only get better with state pensions on the horizon.
> It made us realise just how fortunate we are.
> ...





Dave7 said:


> I agree with you 99.999% but just remember that life can decide to bite you in the arse at any time.
> Me and Mrs D seem to be in a similar position to you and I was smugly feeling soooo healthy when the big C came calling. Then my back and sciatica have been sh*t since October.
> May your good health and good fortune continue for many years.
> I am planning to golf tomorrow and try a ride this weekend so feeling good.



Indeed, you two are very fortunate, we haven't lived as interesting lives as you two and I only have the state pension and a small works pension to live on, but I have the most important thing to have, good health, its a shame my Good Lady isn't as fortunate.


----------



## gavroche (18 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> I could die tomorrow and be a contented man.


I won't be content about dying tomorrow, far too early.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I agree with you 99.999% but just remember that life can decide to bite you in the arse at any time.


I've had a good few arse bites along the way, in fact I'm lucky to be here at all, but somehow have ended up in a good place.
If you'd told me things would be like this now, say 20 or 30 years ago, I would never have believed you.
I always was jammy git.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> I won't be content about dying tomorrow, far too early.



Indeed, far too young, a friend of ours has passed away recently, she was in her nineties, if I make that age I'll be pleased.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> I won't be content about dying tomorrow, far too early.


The shock when he found out he'd gone could kill him!


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Indeed, far too young, a friend of ours has passed away recently, she was in her nineties, if I make that age I'd be pleased.


I want be shot by a jealous husband whilst caught in flagrante delicto at the age of 97.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Putting the world to rights over a pint at lunchtime; MrsD and I decided that we should just think ' feck 'em all'. Things can change a fair bit and it would have little effect on our lifestyle. Politics, fashions, trends and social media have virtually no effect on us.
> We're alright, worked all our lives, paid for everything, owe nobody, got our health, no financial worries and still got aspirations.
> In fact, our finances can only get better with state pensions on the horizon.
> It made us realise just how fortunate we are.
> ...


Sometimes when I’m wandering along on my early walk I think about stuff. Anytime I feel a bit fed up for whatever reason, I tell myself how lucky I am. Living in a peaceful, scenic country with a roof over my head and no worries about putting food on the table, and I think of the millions who are living in fear of when the next bomb might fall or if they will have clean water or anything to eat for days. Such inequality in the world.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sometimes when I’m wandering along on my early walk I think about stuff. Anytime I feel a bit fed up for whatever reason, I tell myself how lucky I am. Living in a peaceful, scenic country with a roof over my head and no worries about putting food on the table, and I think of the millions who are living in fear of when the next bomb might fall or if they will have clean water or anything to eat for days. Such inequality in the world.


Could be worse........you could be living in Yorkshire.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> I want be shot by a jealous husband whilst caught in flagrante delicto at the age of 97.


Hopefully with a 30 year old blond


----------



## roadrash (18 Feb 2020)

@Dave7 , I didn't know welshie ws blonde, then again I didn't know she was thirty


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sometimes when I’m wandering along on my early walk I think about stuff. Anytime I feel a bit fed up for whatever reason, I tell myself how lucky I am. Living in a peaceful, scenic country with a roof over my head and no worries about putting food on the table, and I think of the millions who are living in fear of when the next bomb might fall or if they will have clean water or anything to eat for days. Such inequality in the world.


I am with you on that Mo. I watch the news and am just grateful for what we have.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> @Dave7 , I didn't know welshie ws blonde, then again I didn't know she was thirty


If I can't have Welshie (and that is looking doubtful) then I will have to settle for a 30 year old blond. A poor 2nd maybe but we have to accept the cards that life deals us.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Feb 2020)

You could hardly make it up. 
Easdale Island is cut off as the ferry slipway is blocked due the recent storms. A local boat owner ferried some people off or on using his rubber dinghy including the local doctor. He has now got a snotty letter from the Maritime Safety Agency ( or some such similar name) informing him that he has to desist immediately as he does not comply with the regulations for carrying passengers. He does not appear to have been charging but doing it as a public service. Somebody however reported him to the authorities.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Feb 2020)

oldwheels said:


> You could hardly make it up.
> Easdale Island is cut off as the ferry slipway is blocked due the recent storms. A local boat owner ferried some people off or on using his rubber dinghy including the local doctor. He has now got a snotty letter from the Maritime Safety Agency ( or some such similar name) informing him that he has to desist immediately as he does not comply with the regulations for carrying passengers. He does not appear to have been charging but doing it as a public service. Somebody however reported him to the authorities.



I wonder if they write similar letters to the people smugglers who ply the English Channel?


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2020)

oldwheels said:


> You could hardly make it up.
> Easdale Island is cut off as the ferry slipway is blocked due the recent storms. A local boat owner ferried some people off or on using his rubber dinghy including the local doctor. He has now got a snotty letter from the Maritime Safety Agency ( or some such similar name) informing him that he has to desist immediately as he does not comply with the regulations for carrying passengers. He does not appear to have been charging but doing it as a public service. Somebody however reported him to the authorities.


In the UK it would be the Maritime & Coastguard Agency. The other is an EU organization.

Possibly under the SOLAS Accord, which it could be argued he was actually complying with. Someone has too much time on their hands.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2020)

What a difference a year makes!


welsh dragon said:


> 17 deg and scorchio here


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2020)

Good morning. It looks as though it's grey and still out there but still dark so can't be sure.

No riding today as my frame is a write off. I'm sad about this, I love my bikes. Fortunately I have a 15 year old Dolan hanging in the garage - I find it impossibly hard to get rid of bikes. My LBS will take everything off the kaput frame and put it on the Dolan. Should be riding again by Friday. I don't want to get my Cervelo out in this weather.

Mrs P has agreed I can buy a new winter bike in August. This works well as it will take me six months to make a decision. Plus I'll end up with three serviceable bikes which I like. One great relationship ends, another renewed and a new one in August. I'm emotionally attached to my bikes. Daft I know.

I shall clean the inside of my car and work on the allotment.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It looks as though it's grey and still out there but still dark so can't be sure.
> 
> No riding today as my frame is a write off. I'm sad about this, I love my bikes. Fortunately I have a 15 year old Dolan hanging in the garage - I find it impossibly hard to get rid of bikes. My LBS will take everything off the kaput frame and put it on the Dolan. Should be riding again by Friday. I don't want to get my Cervelo out in this weather.
> 
> ...


I've got far too many bikes. I actually lost count at one point. I should get rid of a few as it gets a pain for maintenance when they all need different sizes of chains, cassettes and even tyres. I currently have a mixture of 9, 10, 11 and 12 speed so even my spare quick links need to be specific. Lol. It would be nice if we could actually get the weather to get out on them.

We do have a brief dry spell to look forward to before the rain returns at lunchtime but it's cold and breezy.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2020)

Reading the musings on how fortunate we are was great. I very much agree and I'm pleased for you all. I hope in 30+ years my kids can say the same. I keep nagging at them to start pension saving now.

For me? I believe I come from a golden generation - free education, relatively easy to get employment, the 60s, the excitement of freedoms other generations never had. Not forgetting Bob Dylan and some of the finest rock bands ever!! 😂

Yep the 16% mortgages weren't fun and as young parents there were plenty of hard times. I still remember "the book" in which we ran the weekly budget and if we overspent one week belts were tightened the next. Three kids over eight years is expensive. We made it though.

Today? Well six years ago I survived a heart attack. One year and one week ago today I was discharged after the haemorrhage which kills 70%. It never occurred to me I wouldn't recover but I did go through a desperate mental period when I felt my life was finished. I know the two statements conflict. I'll be forever grateful to everyone who visited or put up with me over those months. Three great friends spotted my mental issues and pulled me through, one in particular gave me so much I can never repay her.

So we should all celebrate every day. We should ride, walk, eat well, do the things we enjoy, dig allotments and help others when we can. Oh and get to see Springsteen one more time!!! There's no knowing when it will finish.

As the great Pete Townshend put it "Hope I die before I get old."


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2020)

I have risen!

From the day I joined the Army at 18 my Mum nagged me mercilessly about pensions, savings, not rushing out and buying cars on credit etc just for the sake of it, and i'm glad she did. Because I've never had a car loan I've saved over £115,000 of repayments across my adult life on that alone - that's money that I've saved, money that would be sufficient for many to clear their mortgage and quit work, or even buy a house in some areas.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got far too many bikes. I actually lost count at one point. I should get rid of a few as it gets a pain for maintenance when they all need different sizes of chains, cassettes and even tyres. I currently have a mixture of 9, 10, 10 and 12 speed so even my spare quick links need to be specific. Lol. It would be nice if we could actually get the weather to get out on them.
> 
> We do have a brief dry spell to look forward to before the rain returns at lunchtime but it's cold and breezy.



I did get rid of a couple a few months ago but still leaves me with a hybrid and three road bikes. 

Quick links I have to label as I carry in the pouch with my multi tool. And as for discovering in front of your cycling buddies you've brought the wrong inner tubes.......


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> As the great Pete Townshend put it "Hope I die before I get old."



I've just remembered the line I was struggling to recall and wanted to use:

"May you stay forever young."

Even today I still feel these guys were writing and expressing stuff people felt but didn't know how to say.


----------



## Paulus (19 Feb 2020)

Morning all, a brightish start to the day here.after walking the dog I will be doing the domestics whilst waiting in for a couple of items that should be delivered this morning. 
@PaulSB what happened to the bike frame that is now being stripped of parts?


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2020)

Morning all 
Walking down to the village this morning as MrsD has a hair appointment.
Will probably go to the beach later to check on the film crew's progress.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2020)

Good morning. Cold but not raining and no wind, not yet anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a brightish start to the day here.after walking the dog I will be doing the domestics whilst waiting in for a couple of items that should be delivered this morning.
> @PaulSB what happened to the bike frame that is now being stripped of parts?


I'm not the most technical but here goes. I'll be asking, I've forgotten, the precise failure when I go to my LBS at 9.00ish.

This is a carbon frame. In manufacture in the bottom bracket hole the frame is either built around or there is inserted a sleeve. Sometimes the sleeve is simply inserted and bonded, other times it has 10mm lugs which are in the frame and it's also bonded.

This sleeve has failed so the BB is not held securely and everything rocks side to side. We had a plan to fix it, a good one, but can't get the sleeve out of the frame. Consequently it can't be fixed.

I had this bike built to a spec, it isn't from a brand. The guy who supplied the frame closed up and retired three years ago. It wasn't a Micky mouse frame, Paul Hewitt used the same ones. In fact it's where I pinched the idea from and got my LBS to build it with a few changes. It shouldn't happen but it has.

I'll post the specific failure later. I have to find out as all my cycle buddies will ask the same question.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2020)

Good morning folks, bike ride this morning, I was going to ride tomorrow but a wet morning is forecast so I'm going to get a short one in today before the rain starts, I'll use the Badgers Tea Room at Brandon so I've got the option to run for home by the short route if its too bad.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2020)

This came up on my facebook memories today, winter commuting from 10 years ago


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2020)

A quick good day to you all.
I am going to try 9 holes of golf this morning...... the first since the sciatica started and only the second since October (I discount the one when I had to come off after 7 holes).
If it goes ok it will give me confidence to try a ride. In this weather and having been off the bike for 4 months I think 10 miles will be a realistic target.......what think you ??
See you after golf (I hope)


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2020)

Go for it Dave, and don't forget to enjoy it


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Feb 2020)

Chilly but dry walk done. Just nice to be able to go out in normal clothing and footwear and not head to toe waterproofs. Sadly it's not to last with rain due around or soon after lunch time.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A quick good day to you all.
> I am going to try 9 holes of golf this morning...... the first since the sciatica started and only the second since October (I discount the one when I had to come off after 7 holes).
> If it goes ok it will give me confidence to try a ride. In this weather and having been off the bike for 4 months I think 10 miles will be a realistic target.......what think you ??
> See you after golf (I hope)




Good luck Dave.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Feb 2020)

🤧 Morning all


----------



## rustybolts (19 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got far too many bikes. I actually lost count at one point. I should get rid of a few as it gets a pain for maintenance when they all need different sizes of chains, cassettes and even tyres. I currently have a mixture of 9, 10, 11 and 12 speed so even my spare quick links need to be specific. Lol. It would be nice if we could actually get the weather to get out on them.
> 
> We do have a brief dry spell to look forward to before the rain returns at lunchtime but it's cold and breezy.


Like Paul SB I am kind of emotionally attached to my bikes and like you I have far too many . I would never feel that with cars or motorbikes but the push bikes are different , they are all personal friends . I should unload some and am trying to work up to it . When people and friends ask me how many bikes I have I lie


----------



## oldwheels (19 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> In the UK it would be the Maritime & Coastguard Agency. The other is an EU organization.
> 
> Possibly under the SOLAS Accord, which it could be argued he was actually complying with. Someone has too much time on their hands.


You are correct re the name. I was just going from memory. According to the farcebook page it is to be hoped the residents never find out. A lynch mob would be out.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2020)

oldwheels said:


> You are correct re the name. I was just going from memory. According to the farcebook page it is to be hoped the residents never find out. A lynch mob would be out.


Isn't the "rule" that all who are able to help a vessel in trouble do so?

I'd have said that's all he was doing, nothing else.


----------



## gavroche (19 Feb 2020)

Good mid morning all. Got up not long ago and am about to take Molly for a walk. Going to the cinema this afternoon with two grand children to see Doctor Doolittle. We actually saw some of the making of it last year when we were in Yorkshire, I think it was in Kerby Longstale. They were filming on the market square. Rain forecasted for later so must get on before it comes.


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2020)

just thought I would leave this here...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OUurVdRGsc


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2020)

I'm sat in the Badgers Tea Room with a coffee and a teacake, its been a slow, hard and cold ride out, only one small diversion due to a lane being closed.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Isn't the "rule" that all who are able to help a vessel in trouble do so?
> 
> I'd have said that's all he was doing, nothing else.


This is not the place really but you might like the true story of Dykes and Agnes [Their real names] who were saved from a watery grave in the Sound of Mull by the Fishnish/Lochaline ferry which lowered the loading ramp while on a routine crossing to allow them to step on board as their boat disappeared below the waves. This was a few years ago and one of the smaller Island Class boats.


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2020)

All is well, I have hot cross buns


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2020)

Good luck @Dave7 10-15 miles sounds good.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2020)

@Paulus the sleeve had failed because the bonding material was no longer bonding! No obvious reason but the feeling is the pedals might have taken a whack which damaged the outer seal and over the years has allowed salt, water and other crap to seep in and breakdown the bonding material. The sleeve appears to be lugged and can't be pushed out.

Ian did come up with a bodge but on balance we decided it was a bad area to bodge!! 😀


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2020)

In other news ironing completed, domestics finished for a week I hope. Hops for the allotment collected, $ changed to £, haircut.

It's raining so I think I'll go to U3A table tennis this afternoon. Time for a quick snooze now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> All is well, I have hot cross buns



Me too - just had two of the lovely buggers for lunch. 

Lovely Wife is out today and has hidden* the peanut butter from me so it was regular butter only on them today.

*She's been very devious as I've looked high and low for the seductive jar and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## GM (19 Feb 2020)

G'day. Talking about pensions the other day, I got a letter this morning from the Pension Service telling me my state pension is going up in April by
a massive £6.35 a week


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Me too - just had two of the lovely buggers for lunch.
> 
> Lovely Wife is out today and has hidden* the peanut butter from me so it was regular butter only on them today.
> 
> *She's been very devious as I've looked high and low for the seductive jar and can't find it anywhere.




Have you looked in the oven or the airing cupboard?


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2020)

Well that turned to be a tad damp, I ended up with 51 miles on, I got home parked the bike in the kitchen, stepped out of my clothes and chucked them straight in the washing machine, know sat here in my dressing gown. I came out of the cafe and the rain had already started so I thought I'll run for home, but once I got going I thought thats not too bad so I rode through Brandon and Wolston to Bretford, once in Bretford I had the choice of running for home head for Brinklow or tun to climb up through Kings Newnham, a decent climb on the fixed, so thats what I did, then joined my route out but heading for home, when I got past Pailton and got to the turn for Monks kirby I turned right then left and headed straight for Withybrook instead of going through the village, then turned through Shilton and followed my regular route home. So not the nicest ride I've done, I spent a lot of it just pedalling a steady rhythm into the wind and I was damp and cold when I got home, but the ride out was fun.




View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/44868469?beta=false


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Me too - just had two of the lovely buggers for lunch.
> 
> Lovely Wife is out today and has hidden* the peanut butter from me so it was regular butter only on them today.
> 
> *She's been very devious as I've looked high and low for the seductive jar and can't find it anywhere.


Peanut butter is something I have never tried........it sounds disgusting to me but many people seem to like it.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you looked in the oven or the airing cupboard?


It will be next to his passport


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Well that turned to be a tad damp, I ended up with 51 miles on, I got home parked the bike in the kitchen, stepped out of my clothes and chucked them straight in the washing machine, know sat here in my dressing gown. I came out of the cafe and the rain had already started so I thought I'll run for home, but once I got going I thought thats not too bad so I rode through Brandon and Wolston to Bretford, once in Bretford I had the choice of running for home head for Brinklow or tun to climb up through Kings Newnham, a decent climb on the fixed, so thats what I did, then joined my route out but heading for home, when I got past Pailton and got to the turn for Monks kirby I turned right then left and headed straight for Withybrook instead of going through the village, then turned through Shilton and followed my regular route home. So not the nicest ride I've done, I spent a lot of it just pedalling a steady rhythm into the wind and I was damp and cold when I got home, but the ride out was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Said it before but I doff my hat to you and the others on here who do serious miles in sh*t weather.
I admit to being a fairweather cyclist and only do winter rides to keep me bike fit for the spring.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you looked in the oven or the airing cupboard?


Chocolate is hidden at the back of the left hand dresser cupboard in our house.

🤫 this is something I don't know. 😙


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> It will be next to his passport


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2020)

First off..... thanks for the goodwill messages. As others will attest to, its very touching and encouraging to get them.
Well some good news health wise.......seems a long time coming 
Played 9 holes with very little discomfort. The 'limp' caused by the sciatica was very slight........AND..... I think I won the competition (just waiting for confirmation). I also won the 'nearest the pin' comp.
I fel a ride coming on.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Said it before but I doff my hat to you and the others on here who do serious miles in sh*t weather.
> I admit to being a fairweather cyclist and only do winter rides to keep me bike fit for the spring.



Thank you, I must admit I've done no fitness work this winter, most winters I do at least an hour once a week in the shed on the turbo with a heart monitor, and have done so most winters since the days when I was a club rider and used to train for the spring reliability trials, this December when I was due to start my back was too painful and I decided to skip training this year.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> First off..... thanks for the goodwill messages. As others will attest to, its very touching and encouraging to get them.
> Well some good news health wise.......seems a long time coming
> Played 9 holes with very little discomfort. The 'limp' caused by the sciatica was very slight........AND..... I think I won the competition (just waiting for confirmation). I also won the 'nearest the pin' comp.
> I fel a ride coming on.



Well done.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2020)

Good news @Dave7


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good news @Dave7


Yes, I admit I was a bit worried ie "what if it doesn't get better"......"what if I cant cycle or golf etc again". The banter on here and reading about your rides along with Dave and others helps keep the spirit up. 
Long may it continue.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, I admit I was a bit worried ie "what if it doesn't get better"......"what if I cant cycle or golf etc again". The banter on here and reading about your rides along with Dave and others helps keep the spirit up.
> Long may it continue.


It will happen. When I was ill I never doubted I would ride again. What floored me completely, and sent me spinning towards depression, was the consultant telling me after my third comeback ride to stop. I won't bore you all with the details but I looked in to the pit - it wasn't good.

We are all fit people. As cyclists just by dint of being active we are in the top 13% in the country and possibly the top 10%. You will be fine, just ease in to the cycling and enjoy the rides.


----------



## rustybolts (19 Feb 2020)

well said Paul SB , great attitude we can all learn from


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Feb 2020)

Lovely Wife is home now and is refusing to let on where the Peanut Butter is hidden.

I might have to pin her down and give her a good tickling to get the location out of her.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Lovely Wife is home now and is refusing to let on where the Peanut Butter is hidden.
> 
> I might have to pin her down and give her a good tickling to get the location out of her.


Bet you lose interest in the peanut butter then...........


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Lovely Wife is home now and is refusing to let on where the Peanut Butter is hidden.
> 
> I might have to pin her down and give her a good tickling to get the location out of her.


A good tickle is a good thing


----------



## robjh (19 Feb 2020)

Watch out anyone on here who hasn't reached state pension age - Priti Patel has included you - us - in the 8 million she believes are available to take up the low-paid jobs that EU workers are expected to vacate.

They could come and round up our Wednesday morning ride group I suppose, but good luck getting us to pick cabbages.


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Feb 2020)

Good evening campers, hope you are all keeping well


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Feb 2020)

172traindriver said:


> Good evening campers, hope you are all keeping well


Where have you been? Thought you had been washed away in the floods!


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Where have you been? Thought you had been washed away in the floods!



Still here, anchored down


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2020)

robjh said:


> Watch out anyone on here who hasn't reached state pension age - Priti Patel has included you - us - in the 8 million she believes are available to take up the low-paid jobs that EU workers are expected to vacate.
> 
> They could come and round up our Wednesday morning ride group I suppose, but good luck getting us to pick cabbages.


I was offered a post today on a retainer plus a daily rate when I was needed.
Came as quite a shock that someone thought I could be employable; I've been trying to foster the opposite impression since I retired 5 years ago.
I had to turn the offer down as I really couldn't be arsed being employed again.
The business owner who made the offer seemed quite nonplussed at my attitude.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2020)

172traindriver said:


> Good evening campers, hope you are all keeping well



Hello  back, I was thinking the other day we haven't heard from you, are you well?


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2020)

robjh said:


> Watch out anyone on here who hasn't reached state pension age - Priti Patel has included you - us - in the 8 million she believes are available to take up the low-paid jobs that EU workers are expected to vacate.
> 
> They could come and round up our Wednesday morning ride group I suppose, but good luck getting us to pick cabbages.



She can go take a hike, if they come round here I'll tell them to do one. . Mind you I'm 68 so should be OK.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Feb 2020)

Oh dear. Just checking the news and see there has been a shooting in Germany.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2020)

I shall now attempt to go back to sleep.......


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I shall now attempt to go back to sleep.......


Wish I could......it's lashing down yet again


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2020)

Like a porn stars trouser vegetables, I have risen!


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2020)

Got 2 day course in May to keep my MIAS EMS MTB instructors ticket current. Meeting up today with a fellow L5.1 instructor in Silverstone for a bit of a skills refersher, then we'll probably retreat to the lounge bar of the President and Porn Star for a debrief and crack a few jokes about how Mickey Mouse Bikeability is. Real boys own stuff.


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2020)

Morning all fellow wheezers, a damp grey and windy start to the day here, things aren't looking good weather wise. 
A few jobs to do plus all the usual things like dog walking, I don't think it is a bike riding day.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2020)

172traindriver said:


> Good evening campers, hope you are all keeping well




Just when you think it's safe, you pop up like a bad penny.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Feb 2020)

morning all I think my cold is going  on the weather front it's again


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2020)

Morning folks. Lashing down yet again. Surprise surprise. 

Priti Patel can go forth. If you are not claiming any benefits she can't make anyone work.

There are plenty of people who are unemployed and claiming benefits. Get them working for the money they get.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2020)

Good morning folks, blowing a hooli here, but no rain yet.


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2020)

I just found out that, technically, I'm not retired; I'm 'economically inactive'.
I'm not officially classed as 'retired' until November.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> I just found out that, technically, I'm not retired; I'm 'economically inactive'.
> I'm not officially classed as 'retired' until November.




I had to look it up last night when I heard that, as I didn't know what it was. And so am I. I am technically economically, and physically inactive at the moment..what a terrible combination


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I had to look it up last night when I heard that, as I didn't know what it was. And so am I. I am technically economically, and physically inactive at the moment..what a terrible combination


Me too, and the fact that I left work two and a half years before I should, I must have really stuffed them.


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I had to look it up last night when I heard that, as I didn't know what it was. And so am I. I am technically economically, and physically inactive at the moment..what a terrible combination


Me too, technically I went 6 years early as my state pension doesn't kick in until I am 66, so I will be economically inactive for a while yet. Although I still pay income tax and VAT and council tax for dwindling services that my rubbish council keep cutting back on. The latest being the green bin collection for garden waste. From April they are going to charge £70 per year for a service that was paid for out of the council tax.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2020)

Just burn it instead, and chuck the (cold) ashes in the bin. One way or another I make sure they take it.


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Just burn it instead, and chuck the (cold) ashes in the bin. One way or another I make sure they take it.


I was think along those lines by buying an incinerator bin. The ash would go back onto the garden.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2020)

I retired a year early in 2015, I'm a pensioner in receipt of state pension now, one of the few on here who is a pensioner.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2020)

And once its wrapped up in a black bin bag the dustie has no idea what's inside it...


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I retired a year early in 2015, I'm a pensioner in receipt of state pension now, one of the few on here who is a pensioner.




Stop boasting or Trying to get sympathy.


----------



## screenman (20 Feb 2020)

robjh said:


> Watch out anyone on here who hasn't reached state pension age - Priti Patel has included you - us - in the 8 million she believes are available to take up the low-paid jobs that EU workers are expected to vacate.
> 
> They could come and round up our Wednesday morning ride group I suppose, but good luck getting us to pick cabbages.



Being serious, friends of mine who own farms and other businesses related to the food industry are worried.


----------



## dickyknees (20 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I retired a year early in 2015, I'm a pensioner in receipt of state pension now, one of the few on here who is a pensioner.



I retired in 2015 and I don’t get my state pension until 2021.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wish I could......it's lashing down yet again


I was awake from 03.15 😭 

Made it to 8.15 when the alarm went off. I don't understand why Mrs P has an alarm. We're retired.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> I was offered a post today on a retainer plus a daily rate when I was needed.
> Came as quite a shock that someone thought I could be employable; I've been trying to foster the opposite impression since I retired 5 years ago.
> I had to turn the offer down as I really couldn't be arsed being employed again.
> The business owner who made the offer seemed quite nonplussed at my attitude.


I might have said this before. I applied for and got 3 months Christmas work in the post office, sorting mail. It was a choice of earlies or lates......so I chose earlies. Next morning the rain woke me at 04.30, it was cold and pitch black. I asked myself "do I really want to get up at 04.00 in the winter"??......next day I emailed and turned it down.
Even the turbo was more exciting than that


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2020)

dickyknees said:


> I retired in 2015 and I don’t get my state pension until 2021.


I retired in 2014 and get my state pension this November - 214 days, 14 hours, 37 minutes & 59....58....57.....56 seconds to go.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> She can go take a hike, if they come round here I'll tell them to do one. . Mind you I'm 68 so should be OK.


68?? Your still a kid.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow wheezers, a damp grey and windy start to the day here, things aren't looking good weather wise.
> A few jobs to do plus all the usual things like dog walking, I don't think it is a bike riding day.


Or a dog walking day imo


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> morning all I think my cold is going  on the weather front it's again


If its the same type we had I guarantee it will come back to say hello at some time. Just sayin like


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2020)

Good morning all. It's lashing with rain and blowing a gale. Somehow we missed most of Dennis, this morning is worse than we got then.

It's the Third Thursday (of the month) Coffee Morning today. I don't usually go as frankly it's not that stimulating. I've nothing else planned, allotment is saturated and it's a new cafe within walking distance so think I'll don wet weather gear and hike down there.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Lashing down yet again. Surprise surprise.
> 
> Priti Patel can go forth. If you are not claiming any benefits she can't make anyone work.
> 
> There are plenty of people who are unemployed and claiming benefits. Get them working for the money they get.


I feel another march coming on. Big bloomers, printed up with appropriate slogans, on VERY strong poles. We will meet in Mach and everyone is invited to stay at Welshie's.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> I just found out that, technically, I'm not retired; I'm 'economically inactive'.
> I'm not officially classed as 'retired' until November.


Ooooh I like that. Great line. I shall be retired on May 6th......not that I'm counting.

Apologies but I've nicked it for my FB feed.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I feel another march coming on. Big bloomers, printed up with appropriate slogans, on VERY strong poles. We will meet in Mach and everyone is invited to stay at Welshie's.




You will have to wait till this wind dies down otherwise you lot would be blown away. My bloomers would be like a giant parachute.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

Its pissitively possing down here......as per forecast. Yesterday I was asked to play golf today......I politely declined. The guy who asked me plays in all weather. He says "if the course is open he will be playing" (twice a week).
Not much planned today. If we are not going out for lunch I will bake loaf and make some leek & potatoe soup.


----------



## gavroche (20 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> Me too, technically I went 6 years early as my state pension doesn't kick in until I am 66, so I will be economically inactive for a while yet. Although I still pay income tax and VAT and council tax for dwindling services that my rubbish council keep cutting back on. The latest being the green bin collection for garden waste. From April they are going to charge £70 per year for a service that was paid for out of the council tax.


They are starting that here too but it is not compulsory.......yet so I will take my garden waste to the tip myself and save £35 a year. There is growing resentment about the ever increasing council tax here as many families are struggling to pay it. In fact, I believe the council had to back down on the proposed increase for the coming year. It is like paying another mortgage now as it is so high!
By the way. it is raining and windy today, for a change.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2020)

Hissing down here as well. Spain is looking rather good at the moment. In fact it is looking netter and better with each passing day


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> Being serious, friends of mine who own farms and other businesses related to the food industry are worried.


I worked in horticulture all my life. In my last employment we recruited 25-30 seasonal workers February - June. All from the EU, laterly Poland. The business simply would not have functioned without them. There would have been no investment, no expansion, only local sales instead of national, I probably wouldn't have been employed.

The horticulture industry, both plants and food, is totally reliant on this labour. Drive round the Lancashire mosses, anyone cutting cabbage today will not be a UK national. None of the media stories are scaremongering.

I won't bang on but if Priti Patel truly believes there are 100,000 UK workers desperate to spend eight hours in a field she really is on another planet.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Hissing down here as well. Spain is looking rather good at the moment. In fact it is looking netter and better with each passing day


Are you planning a visit ??


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2020)

Well, moaning won't help us. It is what it is - we either adapt or die. I expect by this time next year we'll be living in a kind of post apocalyptic Mad Max scenario, but with elderly pensioners picking the cabbages. Imagine an octagenarian Mel Gibson herorically picking more cabbages per hour that the oppressed masses, with a dodgy scottish accent.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Are you planning a visit ??




I wish


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I won't bang on but if Priti Patel truly believes there are 100,000 UK workers desperate to spend eight hours in a field she really is on another planet.


They might not be desperate, but they could be persuaded into it with incentives.


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2020)

Right.....off to Barnstaple now to mingle with stale piss and cabbage brigade.


----------



## GM (20 Feb 2020)

Morning all. I we need to change the thread title to 'The economically inactive thread' 




Paulus said:


> Although I still pay income tax and VAT and council tax for dwindling services that my rubbish council keep cutting back on. The latest being the green bin collection for garden waste. From April they are going to charge £70 per year for a service that was paid for out of the council tax.




We got that leaflet through the door yesterday as well. Although I disagree with their plan in principle, we have signed up for it. It works out at £3.05 per collection, I thought it's not worth mucking the car up and petrol use to go to the skip.


----------



## gavroche (20 Feb 2020)

GM said:


> We got that leaflet through the door yesterday as well. Although I disagree with their plan in principle, we have signed up for it. It works out at £3.05 per collection, I thought it's not worth mucking the car up and petrol use to go to the skip.


The tip is about 1 mile away from me so one trip a month for 9 months will cost me less than £35 a year. Also, it is also a matter of principle. They already only take the wheelie bin every 4 weeks , so what next?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I wish


Me and MrsD are going for 2 weeks in May. I will do some cycling, probably 4 days while MrsD chills on the beach.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Right.....off to Barnstaple now to mingle with stale piss and cabbage brigade.


You have created such an attractive image that I imagine half of the retirees meeting you there.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. I we need to change the thread title to 'The economically inactive thread'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ours is £35.00 a year and they collect once every 2 weeks from March to mid December, so about 2 quid a time.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> The tip is about 1 mile away from me so one trip a month for 9 months will cost me less than £35 a year. Also, it is also a matter of principle. They already only take the wheelie bin every 4 weeks , so what next?


WoW...... how do people with, say, 4 kids last 4 weeks. Thats criminal.
Ours is every 2 weeks.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Me and MrsD are going for 2 weeks in May. I will do some cycling, probably 4 days while MrsD chills on the beach.




Not listening.


----------



## pawl (20 Feb 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Me too - just had two of the lovely buggers for lunch.
> 
> Lovely Wife is out today and has hidden* the peanut butter from me so it was regular butter only on them today.
> 
> *She's been very devious as I've looked high and low for the seductive jar and can't find it anywhere.




Definite grounds for a divorce.


----------



## pawl (20 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Peanut butter is something I have never tried........it sounds disgusting to me but many people seem to like it.



Even better now it comes with Marmite Got to stop typing the men in white coats have arrived to take me away


----------



## gavroche (20 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> WoW...... how do people with, say, 4 kids last 4 weeks. Thats criminal.
> Ours is every 2 weeks.


Exactly but we have a brand new, enormous building for Council Offices now that cost the rater payer £36 Million. They found the money for that.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Not listening.


IN THAT CASE I WILL SAY IT LOUDER


----------



## pawl (20 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> Me too, technically I went 6 years early as my state pension doesn't kick in until I am 66, so I will be economically inactive for a while yet. Although I still pay income tax and VAT and council tax for dwindling services that my rubbish council keep cutting back on. The latest being the green bin collection for garden waste. From April they are going to charge £70 per year for a service that was paid for out of the council tax.


..

I currently pay£25 Year for garden waste collection.I compost what I can.Shrub tree pruning go in the brown bin


----------



## screenman (20 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> They might not be desperate, but they could be persuaded into it with incentives.



You could pay some people £50,000 a year and they would still not work hard if it is not in the genes.


----------



## screenman (20 Feb 2020)

pawl said:


> ..
> 
> I currently pay£25 Year for garden waste collection.I compost what I can.Shrub tree pruning go in the brown bin



£35 a year here, and we sure fill it mainly with grass cuttings.


----------



## pawl (20 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> £35 a year here, and we sure fill it mainly with grass cuttings.



I am lucky I have the space for three compost bins.Mix the grass cuttings with veg peelings any thing soft enough to breakdown in the compost bin.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> £35 a year here, and we sure fill it mainly with grass cuttings.



No charge here at the moment, our garden waste bin needs emptying about 4 time a year, if they start charging for it I'll start composting stuff again.


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> Exactly but we have a brand new, enormous building for Council Offices now that cost the rater payer £36 Million. They found the money for that.


I have recently found out that Barnet council have lent Saracens rugby union club £23 million for renovations to the Allianz stadium, that was once Barnet Copthall stadium, owned by the council, but sold off. Now the rugby club are in serious financial trouble, and being relegated from the top flight I wonder if the council see this as a wise investment?


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> You could pay some people £50,000 a year and they would still not work hard if it is not in the genes.


Did you have a sneaky look at my CV?


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2020)

Elevenses......


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Elevenses......
> 
> View attachment 505390


Obviously a popular place


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Obviously a popular place


They were first through the door. Probably.


----------



## GM (20 Feb 2020)

That's Dirk's living room!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2020)

I have 5+ acres so I can chuck the cuttings anywhere.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2020)

We're charged £35/year for garden waste. As I have an allotment I compost everything I can and only put in very twiggy stuff or invasive perennial weed roots such as nettles.

I'm going against the flow here but I agree with the charge for a range of reasons. A key one being now everything is seperated for recycling it seems unfair on those who don't have garden waste to effectively subsidise those of us who do.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2020)

Just had a decent if damp walk to the coffee morning. A couple of good friends turned up so had a good chat. I walked along the Leeds Liverpool canal and the overspills are running. There's a lot of water around.

What a great name for a canal boat!


----------



## oldwheels (20 Feb 2020)

I have mentioned before that life on an island can get complicated. 
Today due to some imaginative timetable adjustments by Calmac the only morning ferry off to Oban today is at 0600 and any afternoon ones may not sail. Fortunately I am not travelling today as this would mean leaving home about 0445 arriving in Oban 0646. Oban at that time is not open. (I once got ejected from a cafe at 0915 for my cheek asking for breakfast before lunch time). Fishnish/Lochaline is perhaps possible but this is a detour of over 80 miles and if Corran ferry is off add another 46 on to that.
I have booked and paid for an afternoon sailing on Monday but the forecast is dire. Cannot travel earlier as got an appointment with a sharp ( I hope ) needle in the morning on Monday. So what to do? Try Fishnish if it is sailing but times don’t suit if Craignure is off and in any case probably 126 mile detour.
The local Calmac office is shut as the girl is off to a concert somewhere and I need an office to get printed tickets in case I make a dash for Fishnish anyway. Otherwise I have to go to Craignure to get tickets and then back to Fishnish. A text has just turned up at 1325 saying there will be a sailing from Oban at 1400.
Not that I am complaining as it is just a fact of living here but not a problem the recent settlers looking for an easy life anticipate.


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Obviously a popular place


They were all sitting behind me.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> They were all sitting behind me.


Welshie reckons it was full until you got there.
Of course I disagree with her


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Feb 2020)

*Edited to add Photo*

Today has been a bit of a washout. Ten year old Grandson is visiting and we were planning on going for a bike ride, it's chucking it down and blowing a hoolie so we have been testing bicycle pumps very unscientifically :-)

One Brompton front wheel ( a spare from fitting a dynamo wheel )
Four pumps : Topeak road morph, VEL Airflow TRV, Brompton frame pump, and last but not least a Pocket Rocket DXii.
Scored for size and weight, number of strokes until he could no longer compress the plunger, Tyre pressure achieved.

( Very Unscientific ) Scores on the doors:

Topeak Road Morph: 30 strokes 28 PSI
VEL Airflow TRV: 40 strokes 36 PSI
Brompton frame pump: 100 strokes 31 PSI
Pocket Rocket Dxii 80 strokes, 36 PSI

Pocket rocket is the smallest, a lovely well made pump. The VEL has a fold out metal foot stand and a screw on valve adaptor on the end of a flexible hose which makes it easier to get between the spokes, again a very well made bit of kit. Topeak is the biggest but has a small fold out plastic foot stand and handle extension. The Brompton is the lightest and fits in the bicycle frame.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2020)

Met with my friend in order to get some practice in for our Mountain Bike Leaders ticket renewal. The area we had pegged for practice was mainly underwater - i'm an all weather rider, but being olde fashioned i'm also quite keen on not dying, so we binned that. 

Instead we did some defensive tactics, practised the tactical dismount, block and ground pin, safe approach, and did a bit of nav. I've held my instructors ticket for a decade, and my patrol ticket 4 years before that, and I don't anticipate any problems renewing but the guy from MIAS really, really makes you sweat for it so it does no harm to be prepared. If Bikeability were about making paper planes, then in terms of relative difficulty, L.5.B. MIAS ticket is a flight to colonise Pluto, with advanced off road, advanced road, nav, first aid, maintenance, defensive tactics, search and rescue skills, and legal all topics that we teach. I can also teach safe firearms techniques to cycling officers, but there's currently no one doing that outside the Met and they run their own in house course with IPMBA.

Anyway, heading for a soak in the bath with a glass of single malt.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> I just found out that, technically, I'm not retired; *I'm 'economically inactive'*.
> I'm not officially classed as 'retired' until November.



Does it hurt?


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> I have recently found out that Barnet council have lent Saracens rugby union club £23 million for renovations to the Allianz stadium, that was once Barnet Copthall stadium, owned by the council, but sold off. Now the rugby club are in serious financial trouble, and being relegated from the top flight I wonder if the *council see this as a wise investment*?



Council wise investment, isn't that called an oxymoron?


----------



## gavroche (20 Feb 2020)

Due to adverse weather conditions, I did absolutely f*** all today although the rain has stopped now and the sun is trying to come out. My wife wants me to go with her at 4 to pick up something our daughter has bought on ebay. Apart from this exciting outing shortly and walking Molly later, a very lazy day but no regrets, it is good sometimes to just take it easy.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2020)

Got my bike back. £70 to strip one frame, replace bearings in the BB and headset on the Dolan, rebuild everything on to the Dolan. Job completed inside 24 hours.

The joys of a good LBS and the benefit of being a loyal customer of 20 years. It really is impossible to put a price on this service.

I'm looking forward to months of discussion with the owner over the new winter bike I'm planning for August/September. A pleasure to spend money there.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Got my bike back. £70 to strip one frame, replace bearings in the BB and headset on the Dolan, rebuild everything on to the Dolan. Job completed inside 24 hours.
> 
> The joys of a good LBS and the benefit of being a loyal customer of 20 years. It really is impossible to put a price on this service.
> 
> I'm looking forward to months of discussion with the owner over the new winter bike I'm planning for August/September. A pleasure to spend money there.


Sounds a good deal to me.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2020)

Good morning world. How are we today? Light cloud and relatively still this morning.

Friday is cycling. The forecast was dire yesterday so nobody has committed. We've agreed to decide at 8.00am. Forecast for 09.00 is 58% chance of rain, 22mph wind and 11.00 is 36% and 40mph.

Looking out the window now I'd say yes, let's ride. Going to be a tough call.

Woke at 6.20. Tick. VG. I'm now drinking coffee and sorting Vietnam photos.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2020)

Wet and wild up here. I won't be venturing out, even for a walk.

No doubt lots of sitting around at a screen or reading and drinking lots of coffee.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2020)

Joy!


----------



## Paulus (21 Feb 2020)

Morning all fellow members, it's not raining wahoo! I am off to the Stevenage real ale festival later on, easy enough to get to by train. We are meeting in the cafe in New Barnet for breakfast first, it should be a good afternoon 🍺🍺🍺


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2020)

Shopping and chores day today.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2020)

Bang on cue it's hissing down. No ride for me I've bailed out. 😭 I'm sick of this weather.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2020)

Good morning. What a horrible night last night.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2020)

Morning all my fellow shirkers.
Yay...it's Fish Friday! 

Just read that North Devon has come first in the country for AirBnB.
Apparently around 1 in 4 properties around here are let out to holiday makers! The next villages to me, Croyde and Georgeham, have a 23% letting rate.
No wonder the local youngsters cant afford to live there.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Joy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 505446


On the bright side, by 1800 hrs its only a 97% chance of rain


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2020)

Piddling down here also. Very dark sky and quite windy.
Tidied up (why do I/we always leave it till next morning?).
Enjoying a coffee now.
Next job is to put a loaf in to bake. That will go with the BIG pan of leek & potato soup I made yesterday. With that in mind can we have a vote to ban @Dirk from this site on Fridays. Nice guy and all that but I am planning soup and he mentions fish n chips mmmmm that sounds so good


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2020)

Like a coma patient when they hear their favourite song, I have risen!


----------



## numbnuts (21 Feb 2020)

Hi


----------



## screenman (21 Feb 2020)

Just had a customer go bankrupt on me so that is £1,000 worse off for me.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow members, it's not raining wahoo! I am off to the Stevenage real ale festival later on, easy enough to get to by train. We are meeting in the cafe in New Barnet for breakfast first, it should be a good afternoon 🍺🍺🍺



So is it raining Garmin?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> Just had a customer go bankrupt on me so that is £1,000 worse off for me.



I had one that took me for £35K....
It hurts though doesn't it. You have to be philosophical about it, swallow it and carry on.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2020)

Sweeties anyone? In my local deli. I will rush straight up. Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2020)

I'm going to have a bit of a technology day as some of our kit is dying. Mrs P has an iPhone 4  and the family laptop** is almost steam driven. So anyone had good experience recently on:

Budget price smart phones
Budget price laptops
Password managers - I really need to improve our security in this area

* I use a very nice Windows 10 Surface Pro which I won in a competition three years ago. It's mine!! I know it sounds mean but the way Mrs P uses a computer drives me round the twist so to avoid divorce I have to keep this for me.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2020)

Can recommend the Motorola G6 Play.
Argos have a good price on the updated G7 model.
https://www.argos.co.uk/search/motorola-g7/?clickOrigin=searchbar:search:term:motorola+g7


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sweeties anyone? In my local deli. I will rush straight up. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 505454
> 
> ...


I'll have the Nessie Eggs and the Maggots.

And a packet of Bull ****e from the left. Seems to be selling well.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2020)

Off for a doggie walk along the estuary and back through the dunes now.
Still a bit breezy but at least it ain't raining.


----------



## GM (21 Feb 2020)

Morning all. Another vote for a Motorola, my boy ( our in-house IT expert  ) has one and he thinks it's good.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. What a horrible night last night.


What were weather like?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Another vote for a Motorola, my boy ( our in-house IT expert  ) has one and he thinks it's good.


I love my Apple stuff but it’s bleeding expensive  I tried going back to an Android phone, but just can’t take to them. It’s a complete Apple house now, iMac, iPad and iPhone


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> What were weather like?




Just as bad


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I love my Apple stuff but it’s bleeding expensive  I tried going back to an Android phone, but just can’t take to them. It’s a complete Apple house now, iMac, iPad and iPhone



I love Samsung stuff. Samsung S8 phone and a Samsung galaxy tablet. When that bites the dust (soon) I might invest invest in a Samsung S4 tablet.


----------



## gavroche (21 Feb 2020)

Bonjour. Nothing special planned for today apart from taking my car for its yearly health check at 2pm. Last year, it was £44 and this year £54.85  That's quite a hefty rise even if they wash it and vacuum it before I get it back.


----------



## GM (21 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I love my Apple stuff but it’s bleeding expensive  I tried going back to an Android phone, but just can’t take to them. It’s a complete Apple house now, iMac, iPad and iPhone




Reminds me of the old joke.....I've got my Christmas presents sorted, i-Pad for my daughter, i-Phone for son, and i-Ron for my wife!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I love Samsung stuff. Samsung S8 phone and a Samsung galaxy tablet. When that bites the dust (soon) I might invest invest in a Samsung S4 tablet.


My living room telly is Samsung.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sweeties anyone? In my local deli. I will rush straight up. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 505454
> 
> ...


So long as no company brings out 'sweeties' called Condensed Drago Farts'.


----------



## Paulus (21 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So long as no company brings out 'sweeties' called Condensed Drago Farts'.


EEK.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So long as no company brings out 'sweeties' called Condensed Drago Farts'.



https://www.pilulepet.com/en/


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> https://www.pilulepet.com/en/


Do you think that if we all club together we could afford enough of those tablets to work on Drago ?


----------



## numbnuts (21 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I love Samsung stuff. Samsung S8 phone and a Samsung galaxy tablet. When that bites the dust (soon) I might invest invest in a Samsung S4 tablet.


I do too, two mobiles and 7 inch and 10 inch tablet


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> https://www.pilulepet.com/en/


Thinking it over it worries me.......just how did you come to know about these pills.
BTW.....do they work ??


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I do too, two mobiles and 7 inch and 10 inch tablet


Serious question. Why do you need both a 7" and a 10" tablet?
Or 2 mobiles.
I ask as a self confessed technophobe.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thinking it over it worries me.......just how did you come to know about these pills.
> BTW.....do they work ??


Somethings are best left unanswered.


----------



## Poacher (21 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question. Why do you need both a 7" and a 10" tablet?
> Or 2 mobiles.
> I ask as a self confessed technophobe.


Another with Samsung 7" & 10". Stupidly, I thought that the 7" had ample memory with 8Gb, as I used to run corporate payroll on a tiny fraction of that. How out of touch with bloatware can you be? It keeps warning me that it's out of memory, even though I've deleted some of the apps I used most. Now endowed with a totally inadequate 7", I invested in a 32Gb 10".
Mrs Poacher, previously an avowed technophobe, has taken to this with an alarming degree of attachment, such that I'm no longer allowed near it, so I'm now in the market for an 8" 32Gb. Good news: John Lewis currently has this discounted for £99. Bad news: out of stock.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question. Why do you need both a 7" and a 10" tablet?
> Or 2 mobiles.
> I ask as a self confessed technophobe.


I bought the 7 inch first, but found it a wee bit small for some apps, then I bought the 10 inch so much better, as for two mobiles one is left in the car at all times which doubles up as my kayaking phone in a waterproof case, the other is my best phone for every thing else, I aslo have a third not samsung a real cheapo for when going out in iffy places were it could get stolen.


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

Really pissed of with this wind and rain now


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2020)

Forget _"The Davinci Code"_, Charlotte Bronte got there first with_ "Jane Eyre"._
http://haworthbronte.weebly.com/jane-eyre.html


----------



## gavroche (21 Feb 2020)

I just booked a tea for two on Ffestiniog railways ( steam loco) for May23rd from Caernarfon to Porthmadoc and back. I couldn't do May 16th as they are fully booked. Our 33rd wedding anniversary is on 17th so I am sure my wife won't mind a few days late.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2020)

@Dave7 - Sorry matey.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 - Sorry matey.
> 
> View attachment 505475


"Fish" was frozen!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 - Sorry matey.
> 
> View attachment 505475


Call that a meal? No mushy peas?? A peasants meal.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Really pissed of with this wind and rain now


As I said to Mo there is always a bright side eg you could be stuck in a 2 man tent with Drago.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Call that a meal? No mushy peas?? A peasants meal.


Looks better than the one I'm having


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> I just booked a tea for two on Ffestiniog railways ( steam loco) for May23rd from Caernarfon to Porthmadoc and back. I couldn't do May 16th as they are fully booked. Our 33rd wedding anniversary is on 17th so I am sure my wife won't mind a few days late.


Sounds good. Enjoy!!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Looks better than the one I'm having


Which is ??


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Can recommend the Motorola G6 Play.
> Argos have a good price on the updated G7 model.
> https://www.argos.co.uk/search/motorola-g7/?clickOrigin=searchbar:search:term:motorola+g7


Yep. I have a G6 Play. Great phone. I mentioned this to SWMBO and apparently as her phones "last a good ten years" she's going more upmarket. 

I have to tread carefully till the new bike is ordered.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I love my Apple stuff but it’s bleeding expensive  I tried going back to an Android phone, but just can’t take to them. It’s a complete Apple house now, iMac, iPad and iPhone


Agree it's great kit but I can get a bike, possibly two, for that lit. Priorities. Priorities


----------



## screenman (21 Feb 2020)

Been upgraded to a river view room, the Thames does not look it's best at this time of year, hotel bar and food prices through the roof, we are off to Spoons.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I bought the 7 inch first, but found it a wee bit small for some apps, then I bought the 10 inch so much better, as for two mobiles one is left in the car at all times which doubles up as my kayaking phone in a waterproof case, the other is my best phone for every thing else, I aslo have a third not samsung a real cheapo for when going out in iffy places were it could get stolen.



Love that best phone.

I have trouble convincing my wife I need a best bike, winter bike and a spare one....


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> "Fish" was frozen!


Nah.
I can confirm that the fish is fresh Pollack, landed at Ilfracombe by S & P Fish.
The chips are hand cut, not frozen.
Good value at £5 a head.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nah.
> I can confirm that the fish is fresh Pollack, landed at Ilfracombe by S & J Fish.
> The chips are hand cut, not frozen.
> Good value at £5 a head.


Looked good to me (apart from the peas).
Late lunch for us is fresh baked bread with home made soup.



Yummy fresh loaf


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Looked good to me (apart from the peas).
> Late lunch for us is fresh baked bread with home made soup.
> View attachment 505479
> 
> Yummy fresh loaf


Yes... it's unfortunate about the peas. We've nagged Abbi about having mushy peas but we've got nowhere!
Apart from that, we can't fault it for the price. The beer good as well....Walkers Brewing Co 'Black Gold'.


----------



## screenman (21 Feb 2020)

A double gin and slim along with a large Pinot in Spoons are less than a small wine in the Mercure Staines.


----------



## robgul (21 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I love my Apple stuff but it’s bleeding expensive  I tried going back to an Android phone, but just can’t take to them. It’s a complete Apple house now, iMac, iPad and iPhone



.... next you'll be saying all your bikes have Campag drivetrains and that you'd rather walk than use Shimano!

Rob


----------



## gavroche (21 Feb 2020)

Car passed with no advisories and the price was £39 so I was quoted the wrong price when I booked it. On the other hand, the cambelt will be due next year and that is £500 ! At least, I have time to prepare for it.


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> Car passed with no advisories and the price was £39 so I was quoted the wrong price when I booked it. On the other hand, the cambelt will be due next year and that is £500 ! At least, I have time to prepare for it.



cheaper than the damage caused by a broken one


----------



## screenman (21 Feb 2020)

What would be a reasonable length to stay in Spoons? The Gin festival is good fun.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Feb 2020)

Birthday girl is 57 today and is glammed up to the eyeballs. Big party night and all the girls are looking hot to trot. Lifting off now and we won't be landing till 8 or 9 am tomorrow morning.

Start of our mega-playlist if you want to join in the festivities...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxhKfw0KEUc



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL1ByAIf8Ck



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRJejXo8AFs



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gVCh9O3kes



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osYxh1wZXek


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2020)

My Suzuki had blotted its copy book, I topped up the screen wash this afternoon then couldn't close the bonnet, looks like the bonnet catch cable has snapped.


----------



## screenman (21 Feb 2020)

I am totally rehydrated.


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> I am totally rehydrated.




pretty soon to be as rehydrated as a newt


----------



## screenman (21 Feb 2020)

I am having a good time and hope everyone else is, keep smiling.


----------



## screenman (21 Feb 2020)

The woman sitting opposite has a very large handbag.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> What would be a reasonable length to stay in Spoons? The Gin festival is good fun.


If gin is involved as long as you can stand up or avoid slipping off your chair.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> The woman sitting opposite has a very large handbag.


Handy if you're feeling queasy........


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Handy if you're feeling queasy........


That "fish" in danger of surfacing?


----------



## screenman (21 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If gin is involved as long as you can stand up or avoid slipping off your chair.
> 
> Enjoy!



Chair?


----------



## screenman (21 Feb 2020)

That was close, nearly got out and decided on one more.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> Chair?


You're not drunk so long as you can stay on the floor without falling off. 
Don't worry.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> That "fish" in danger of surfacing?


Stop hating on my fish, you!


----------



## screenman (21 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're not drunk so long as you can stay on the floor without falling off.
> Don't worry.



I have not tried standing yet.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> I have not tried standing yet.


Make sure that handbag's not too far away.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Make sure that handbag's not too far away.


It's on the table...


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

@screenman must be drunk his typing is getting blurred


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> I have not tried standing yet.


Is that because you're in a chair or laying on the floor?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2020)

I think we should all be very quiet around here in the morning............🤫🤫


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I think we should all be very quiet around here in the morning............🤫🤫


Morning! Mid afternoon maybe.


----------



## gavroche (21 Feb 2020)

It is chucking it outside but I don't care, I am warm and cosy in bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## Poacher (21 Feb 2020)

Weird trick of the memory: bitd, when I ❤ such and such were just becoming annoying, I printed a T-shirt for my nephew which showed "I ♣ seals".
He reckons it got him laid more often than beaten up. (He was annoyingly handsome and frighteningly aggressive, so I doubt that this info is statistically valid).


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2020)

Morning all a bit of a bit and bobbing day planned for us then out to a party this evening, have a great day.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2020)

Morning. I wasn't on much yesterday and expect today to be the same. For some reason I never bothered with the series Last Tango in Halifax thinking it wouldn't be my sort of thing. I noticed it was starting again this Sunday so I fired up iplayer yesterday afternoon and watched it from the very first episode and got hooked. Constant ten hours got me through series one and two and started three. I'll get more watched today since the weather is dire again. It helps that Sarah Lancashire and Nicola Walker are both in it as I like them.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

Well we have another sh*t weather day. Strong winds overnight have died down a lot but we have heavy rain. Heads I go for a run, tails I stay in and keep warm. Wait for it...... up it goes and.......oh its tails.
MrsD is having a lie in and I don't blame her. It was only a case of the Dragos that got me out of bed (I assume he gets out of bed).
Just enjoyed a nice coffee and am trying to decide, do I have a 2nd one?. In all my years I have never had a 2nd coffee but that was reeeaaallly nice.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2020)




----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2020)

Off to Spoons for brekkie.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2020)

Morning. A horrible night here weather wise. Still really awful and yucky. Garden furniture has been moving itself around.  
I was watching a series on Netflix called Marco Polo. Quite good it is.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning.
> I was watching a series on Netflix called Marco Polo. Quite good it is.


All night


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> All night




Not all night.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well we have another sh*t weather day. Strong winds overnight have died down a lot but we have heavy rain. Heads I go for a run, tails I stay in and keep warm. Wait for it...... up it goes and.......oh its tails.
> MrsD is having a lie in and I don't blame her. It was only a case of the Dragos that got me out of bed (I assume he gets out of bed).
> Just enjoyed a nice coffee and am trying to decide, do I have a 2nd one?. In all my years I have never had a 2nd coffee but that was reeeaaallly nice.


I had two cups this morning too. Lol.

Soon be Weetabix time though.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Feb 2020)

Morning


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2020)

Morning folks, an interesting start to the day! Cars now in the local garage, about 5 minutes away, I drove down slowly with one eye watching the unsecured bonnet,  now waiting for them to phone me. Blowing a hoolie but dry so far, I'm going to have to secure the front fence panel again once its died down.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2020)

Like a newly built skyscraper thrusting into the virgin skies of Mother earth, I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2020)

Morning all. Bright clear skies and sunshine...........and a howling gale. It will help to dry things up.

I've spent an hour reading The Big Big Trip Journal by Hobbes on Tour. Great stuff. @welsh dragon I think we've watched Marco Polo, 'twas good. @Mo1959 thanks for the heads up on Last Tango. I hadn't spotted this.

The club have hired the Manchester Velodrome today. I'll be heading down about 2.30 for some high-speed mucking about!!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> . @Mo1959 thanks for the heads up on Last Tango. I hadn't spotted this.


I honestly don't know why I didn't watch it when it was first on. This copy and paste review on imDB sums it up perfectly for me.

We know these people. They're intelligent, charming, fallible and not always predictable. Three-dimensional characters, with sometimes untidy lives. We see their bad behavior, unreasonable bias, decency and moments of brilliance as they navigate the ups and downs. There's a not unkind truthfulness to the way their stories are told. 

The writing is extraordinary. The sets, the costumes, the editing - clearly a team of pros brought this together. And there's the dialect - articles are rarely used, and there's plenty of "owt", "nowt", "summat", "dozy", and "appen". It's all brought to life by top-notch actors, some familiar, others new, but all well cast.

On the whole, outstanding work, which is what makes this series so wonderful and believable.


----------



## pawl (22 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I honestly don't know why I didn't watch it when it was first on. This copy and paste review on imDB sums it up perfectly for me.
> 
> We know these people. They're intelligent, charming, fallible and not always predictable. Three-dimensional characters, with sometimes untidy lives. We see their bad behavior, unreasonable bias, decency and moments of brilliance as they navigate the ups and downs. There's a not unkind truthfulness to the way their stories are told.
> 
> ...


Never fancied it first time round.Now watching it on catch up.Just finished series two

Help I’ve become a binge watcher.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had two cups this morning too. Lol.
> 
> Soon be Weetabix time though.


Ahhh but how many weetabix? Can you eat three ??


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2020)

pawl said:


> Help I’ve become a binge watcher.



Think that's bad?
I'm hooked on 'My 600lb Life' on Quest TV. 

View: https://youtu.be/2MtRci_uzXg


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh but how many weetabix? Can you eat three ??


Just have.........with banana!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I honestly don't know why I didn't watch it when it was first on. This copy and paste review on imDB sums it up perfectly for me.
> 
> We know these people. They're intelligent, charming, fallible and not always predictable. Three-dimensional characters, with sometimes untidy lives. We see their bad behavior, unreasonable bias, decency and moments of brilliance as they navigate the ups and downs. There's a not unkind truthfulness to the way their stories are told.
> 
> ...


Bit like this section of the forum then innit, appen appen appen.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2020)

I suppose I better watch Scotland trying to win a game of rugby this afternoon..........and failing again!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Think that's bad?
> I'm hooked on 'My 600lb Life' on Quest TV.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/2MtRci_uzXg



WoW.
I need to lose maybe 7 Lb and that bothers me. My gob was truly smacked watching that eeeuuucky


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Think that's bad?
> I'm hooked on 'My 600lb Life' on Quest TV.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/2MtRci_uzXg





I felt sick just looking at them shovelling more and more food in.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just have.........with banana!


What!!!! Three???
We are going to have toast (brown bread I made yesterday), butter & marmalade plus half a very large banana.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I felt sick just looking at them shovelling more and more food in.


They obviously have serious problems, what sort I have no idea. I had to switch off part way through as it was making me nauseous. MrsD managed to watch it all.
I, fortunately, don't have a sweet tooth.
But did you see the size of those portions


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2020)

20 minutes ago we had blue skies and sunshine so I put some washing in the machine.

Now the sun has disappeared and it looks like the heavens are going to open up.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I felt sick just looking at them shovelling more and more food in.


The show always makes us feel hungry. We have to make sure that we've got a good supply of chocolate on hand.......


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> They obviously have serious problems, what sort I have no idea. I had to switch off part way through as it was making me nauseous. MrsD managed to watch it all.
> I, fortunately, don't have a sweet tooth.
> But did you see the size of those portions




They probably eat more in a day than I eat in a week. They clearly have serious problems.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> 20 minutes ago we had blue skies and sunshine so I put some washing in the machine.
> 
> Now the sun has disappeared and it looks like the heavens are going to open up.


That's the same up here just now. Way too changeable to plan anything. Literally ever twenty minutes it's going from being a bit brighter to the sky going dark, squally wind getting up and the wet stuff hitting the windows again.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> 20 minutes ago we had blue skies and sunshine so I put some washing in the machine.
> 
> Now the sun has disappeared and it looks like the heavens are going to open up.


Weird, the exact opposite here. Blue sky and sunshie here now.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> WoW.
> I need to lose maybe 7 Lb and that bothers me. My gob was truly smacked watching that eeeuuucky


I worry if I put half a pound on, and I then adjust my diet accordingly.
One of the characters on the show was told to come back after 2 months and to have lost 50lb. She came back and had put on 63lbs! She claimed she had been sticking to the doctor's 1200 calorie a day diet and that the scales must be wrong!
Denial, or what?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> The show always makes us feel hungry. We have to make sure that we've got a good supply of chocolate on hand.......


Please tell me you are not serious


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> They obviously have serious problems, what sort I have no idea. I had to switch off part way through as it was making me nauseous. MrsD managed to watch it all.
> I, fortunately, don't have a sweet tooth.
> But did you see the size of those portions


So you didn't stay around for the gastric surgery and excess skin removal then?


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Please tell me you are not serious


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> So you didn't stay around for the gastric surgery and excess skin removal then?


What I meant was......I could only watch half of that 2 minute clip. Not sure I could watch a whole program


----------



## Paulus (22 Feb 2020)

Morning all, it's a horrible weather day again here. The dog has been walked and I have a bit if grocery shopping to do at the local grocers and butcher. 
Then it's off to the Mitre to watch the Spurs game and have lunch with my lad.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, it's a horrible weather day again here. The dog has been walked and I have a bit if grocery shopping to do at the local grocers and butcher.
> Then it's off to the Mitre to watch the Spurs game and have lunch with my lad.


What is your prediction??
I go with 1-1


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I wasn't on much yesterday and expect today to be the same. For some reason I never bothered with the series Last Tango in Halifax thinking it wouldn't be my sort of thing. I noticed it was starting again this Sunday so I fired up iplayer yesterday afternoon and watched it from the very first episode and got hooked. Constant ten hours got me through series one and two and started three. I'll get more watched today since the weather is dire again. It helps that Sarah Lancashire and Nicola Walker are both in it as I like them.


What time was on the market clock?
Over the only circular stall there, you can't miss it.


----------



## gavroche (22 Feb 2020)

Good morning all. Molly walked and baguettes bought. Second cup of coffee on the go and the sun is shining  but still windy. i have been told to finish the painting round the window in the kitchen before the rugby starts. As I have been in the army a long time ago, I still remember how to take orders so , after my coffee, I will dress accordingly and execute my duties.
Last night, France lost to Wales in the under 20s tournament by 16 to 14. I hope the big boys will do better today.
Speak to all later, have a good one, a bientot.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2020)

I have my car back, a broken spring on the catch was the culprit, I'm going to need a new catch, but for now they have fitted a spare spring they had.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2020)

Just been down to the caravan storage and jacked the van up, removed the wheels and dropped then into my local garage, along with 2 new tyres to be fitted.
The old ones had loads of tread left but were 7 years old at the end of last year.
Recommended that they be changed between 5-7 years, depending on their usage and history.
Will pick them up on Monday to put them back on.
That's one job less to do before the start of the Pikey season.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh but how many weetabix? Can you eat three ??


Your confusing Weetabix with Shredded Wheat!


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I honestly don't know why I didn't watch it when it was first on. This copy and paste review on imDB sums it up perfectly for me.
> 
> We know these people. They're intelligent, charming, fallible and not always predictable. Three-dimensional characters, with sometimes untidy lives. We see their bad behavior, unreasonable bias, decency and moments of brilliance as they navigate the ups and downs. There's a not unkind truthfulness to the way their stories are told.
> 
> ...


Keep yer eyes peeled, yer might just see missen in background


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Keep yer eyes peeled, yer might just see missen in background


Were you playing a tree?


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2020)

We're having lunch in the Newton Regis garden store, driving through Witherly we saw two joggers running leading a Shetland pony


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Were you playing a tree?


No tree's in the market.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your confusing Weetabix with Shredded Wheat!


I am not totally stupid.
I know the difference between weetawheat and shredded bix.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> We're having lunch in the Newton Regis garden store, driving through Witherly we saw two joggers running leading a Shetland pony


They were gypos and they were nicking it.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2020)

WOW! My boys are winning 1-0 at Brentford. Just thought I'd mention that.....................................Mrs P is underwhelmed as well!


----------



## pawl (22 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I suppose I better watch Scotland trying to win a game of rugby this afternoon..........and failing again!




Im in England and watching Scotland.Come on you Scots.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am not totally stupid.
> I know the difference between weetawheat and shredded bix.


Why would you put your bits through a shredder?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I suppose I better watch Scotland trying to win a game of rugby this afternoon..........and failing again!


Are you going to apologise to them now ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2020)

Party finished around 9.30am with bacon sandwiches - went to bed and crashed out and just about got back up again in time to watch Chelsea beat Spurs.

Had a lot of fun last night, loud music, strobe lights and lots of dancing and Birthday Girl was very happy. The ladies were especially loud and a little bit naughty at times.

Have cleared up the house which was a mess. Lovely Wife has gone to bed for an hour as apparently we are having a party on our own tonight as it is her birthday _weekend_.

Have well and truly exceeded our 14 units this week already so will be well and truly pickled after tonight.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Are you going to apologise to them now ?


I better as I didn’t bother watching! Lol. Had a bit of a headache so lay down for a while instead.


----------



## GM (22 Feb 2020)

Inspired by Dirk's quiz team name, I thought I'd have a go at baking some doughnuts. They turned out ok, edible! 







I'm going to call them, 'doughnuts like Johnny's'


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2020)

GM said:


> Inspired by Dirk's quiz team name, I thought I'd have a go at baking some doughnuts. They turned out ok, edible!
> 
> View attachment 505612
> 
> ...


They look more like Fanny's to me.


----------



## GM (22 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> They look more like Fanny's to me.




I think I'd better explain to anyone not in on the joke. It's a reference to Fanny Cradock, when she made some doughnuts.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> They look more like Fanny's to me.


Some strange women you have known


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some strange women you have known


You don't know the half of it!


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> You don't know the half of it!


You'd be one half...


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2020)

Just got in after three hours track riding at the Velodrome. I may have a lay in tomorrow.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2020)

Morning. Walk done. Dry until a little shower came on just 500 yards from home. Looks like being a decent day with some sun later.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2020)

Good morning. My god what a terrible night. It rained from 7 pm onwards last night with high winds as well. There can't be any more rain up there surely.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2020)

Am I early or is everyone else late .
I expected Drago to claim he has risen like Deontay Wilder
Just looked out of the window and the front garden is lying under water. No big deal but I've never seen it like that before.
Supposed to be jumping the bus to town this morning. I need a new electric razor and Boots have some decent offers....50% off some models. I have always had Philishave but decided to try Braun until I saw the prices.
Breckie will be toast with marmalade plus banana. Not sure about lunch.......there is minced beef in the fridge and I love a good garlicy spag bol. I shall report back.


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2020)

good morning folks, families here, lads in the kitchen cooking pancakes for breakfast, the granddaughter like pancakes for breakfast, my Good Lady hasn't stirred yet.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2020)

Hi it's me again


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2020)

We are having pork today. 

I feel yet another slobbing day is on the cards today.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having pork today.
> 
> I feel yet another slobbing day is on the cards today.


There's a couple of old Midsomer Murders this afternoon on ITV 3 if you get bored.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi it's me again


Are you sure ?
Have you checked in the mirror ?


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having pork today.
> 
> I feel yet another slobbing day is on the cards today.



We've got a nice piece of pork for today, and we've got jacket potatoes as well, I'll be fitting the cooking round the rugby.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Am I early or is everyone else late .
> I expected Drago to claim he has risen like Deontay Wilder
> Just looked out of the window and the front garden is lying under water. No big deal but I've never seen it like that before.
> Supposed to be jumping the bus to town this morning. I need a new electric razor and Boots have some decent offers....50% off some models. I have always had Philishave but decided to try Braun until I saw the prices.
> Breckie will be toast with marmalade plus banana. Not sure about lunch.......there is minced beef in the fridge and I love a good garlicy spag bol. I shall report back.


If you're "jumping the bus", how you gonna make your getaway? And most have CCTV now anyway, they'll be on to you in no time.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi it's me again


Your sure you're you?


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2020)

Morning all.
Blowing a bit here. I heard our wheelie bins going walkabout at around 3am, so thats the first job this morning.
Off to the Aggi for Sunday carvery later.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> There's a couple of old Midsomer Murders this afternoon on ITV 3 if you get bored.



I may well end up watching those


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I may well end up watching those


Oh.......so much for looking brighter. Winds just got up and it's flickering with snow!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2020)

I watched the first episodes of Dracula. I have the last 2 recorded so I might give them a go as well


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh.......so much for looking brighter. Winds just got up and it's flickering with snow!




See. You spoke too soon. Cuddle up with Miss Molly and binge watch something.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm going to have a bit of a technology day as some of our kit is dying. Mrs P has an iPhone 4  and the family laptop** is almost steam driven. So anyone had good experience recently on:
> 
> Budget price smart phones
> Budget price laptops
> ...


Don’t have one myself, but, Motorola seem to do good budget phones. If you are willing to pay more, might be worth watching for cut price Samsung S10, new model (S20) is being launched. Both these options will mean a switch to Android.

For PC, depends on usage, if only for Internet, may be worth looking at Chromebook? Alternatively an elderly PC with Ubuntu installed?


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I love my Apple stuff but it’s bleeding expensive  I tried going back to an Android phone, but just can’t take to them. It’s a complete Apple house now, iMac, iPad and iPhone


Same here. Apple is expensive, but, there are no pockets in a shroud.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2020)

@BoldonLad the Samsung suggestion is a good one thanks. If the main user was myself I would definitely go with a Chromebook. However Mrs P will be the main user and I'm wary of her struggling with Google docs even though many differences are small. Plus we have a five user licence for MS Office already.

I'm more inclined to spend time slowly learning how something works. Mrs P is more inclined to the "this doesn't work" and randomly clicking everything approach. It leads to tensions which we've discussed and think best avoided. It's about understanding how the machine thinks!!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2020)

💦 💨 😭

I can still walk after three hours at the Velodrome. 👍Disappointed to know I was 14th out of 17 in the one lap rolling race - 23.95 seconds. That did come 2.5 hours in to the session.

A few guys are going out at 11.00 but even that looks extraordinarily hopeful

I shall finish off sorting out my Vietnam photos.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2020)

I have a Samsung S8. Great phone. Easy to use. Nice sized screen. I like Samsung stuff. And a Samsung galaxy tablet is excellent as well.


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2020)

My phones a Nokia 3.1, my tablet is a Lenovo E10. I've had Samsung phones in the past and they've been very good, I like the Lenovo tablets, this is the second one I've had, the first one was a Tab 4 with a 8" screen, this one has a 10" screen, I found the 8" a bit small for films and catch up TV.


----------



## gavroche (23 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Walk done. Dry until a little shower came on just 500 yards from home. Looks like being a decent day with some sun later.


You took a shower outiside, 500 yards from home?


----------



## gavroche (23 Feb 2020)

We are invited for lunch at my brother's in law, up in the hills on the other side of Caernarfon on the road to Porthmadog. Judging by the weather here, I expect it will be very windy and very wet there. I will take my wellies, just in case.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> We are invited for lunch at my brother's in law, up in the hills on the other side of Caernarfon on the road to Porthmadog. Judging by the weather here, I expect it will be very windy and very wet there. I will take my wellies, just in case.


Many years ago we were in Bedd Gelert and cut off by floods as the Glaslyn had burst its banks. We tried to run for home via the Porthmadog-Caernarfon road but a landslide prevented that.
Wellies, blankets, hot drinks etc is advised


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a Samsung S8. Great phone. Easy to use. Nice sized screen. I like Samsung stuff. And a Samsung galaxy tablet is excellent as well.


I recently upgraded from a Samsung S4 to a Samsung J6. All the features of more newer models but much cheaper, also as reliable.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> I recently upgraded from a Samsung S4 to a Samsung J6. All the features of more newer models but much cheaper, also as reliable.




I did have a J5. I gave that one to Mr WD. Great phone as well.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2020)

It's again and it's fish Sunday  I have Bass


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2020)

Got out of bed about half an hour ago but Birthday Girl can't face getting up at the moment. Shame really as she is missing the first sight of Mr Sun for some time now (although it's still rainy and windy).

I'm going to do a big All Day Breakfast fairly soon so that may tempt her out of the sack...


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's again and it's fish Sunday  I have Bass


Came down with the last shower of rain?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Came down with the last shower of rain?


No it came across the whole of the EU before I got to buy it


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's again and it's fish Sunday  I have Bass


I like Bass if its a decent thickness.....yummy.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @BoldonLad the Samsung suggestion is a good one thanks. If the main user was myself I would definitely go with a Chromebook. However Mrs P will be the main user and I'm wary of her struggling with Google docs even though many differences are small. Plus we have a five user licence for MS Office already.
> 
> I'm more inclined to spend time slowly learning how something works. Mrs P is more inclined to the *"this doesn't work" and randomly clicking everything approach.* It leads to tensions which we've discussed and think best avoided. It's about understanding how the machine thinks!!



I like it!

I can identify with that! Mrs Boldonlad (and her brother) are exactly like that. I have learned a lot by having to "untangle" the mess they have got themselves into by "random clicking". Best one I recall, was, my brother-in-law rang me to say, his PC was displaying everything on the screen sideways (ie turned through 90 degrees), after a clicking session. A few minutes on google enabled me to put it right.

Had an example this morning, I have just bought Mrs Boldonlad a new phone (Samsung S10 to replace her S7). It works almost identically to the "old" phone, but, this morning, my internet browsing was interrupted by a cry for help,

Me: "what's the problem"

Mrs B: "phone has a message on it"

Me: "What does the message say"

Mrs B: "Don't know, didn't read it"

Me: "let me see the message"

MrsB: "can't, I have pressed a few things and deleted it"

I despair.


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2020)

I've just got back from the pub.
Good bit of local gossip going on.
Sunday lunch was good.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've just got back from the pub.
> Good bit of local gossip going on.
> Sunday lunch was good.


And the gossip?


----------



## robgul (23 Feb 2020)

Signing off for a bit as we're moving house tomorrow and good ol' BT may not get their act into gear to fix the new line for a few days - it's less than a mile from here, same exchange and current owner is a BT customer. Then off on Saturday for about 6 weeks in the antipodes - back just before Easter. Hopefully some relaxation after the stress of house sale/purchase and the move.

Perhaps someone would be kind enough to give me some bike-riding lessons when I get back - only ridden 15 miles since mid-December and have forgottten how . . . . 

Rob


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2020)

I've been invited to a champagne, fish and chip supper next month.........some people have no class


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Feb 2020)

Earlier today I worked my way through all eight pages of the " Whisky" thread jotting down the names and placing a tick each time a particular Whisky got a favourable mention. 
Armed with my " Cheat Sheet" I shall be on the lookout for any bargains 👍


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> And the gossip?


For locals only.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> For locals only.


Nowt important then.


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> For locals only.


Someone else in the town has found out that their sister was an uncle and their Grandmother was the Father


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2020)

Hayling Island is a dump, Portsmouth shopping centre is OK Spoons in Staines is better.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2020)

screenman said:


> Hayling Island is a dump, Portsmouth shopping centre is OK Spoons in Staines is better.


Do much shopping in Spoons in Staines!


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2020)

55 miler planned for tomorrow. Met office website reckons 9p% chance of rain, BBC 20%. I'm not sure who to believe, but regardless of what it's like I'm still blummen well going.


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Do much shopping in Spoons in Staines!



Possibble a tad to much. Hic!


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> Someone else in the town has found out that their sister was an uncle and their Grandmother was the Father


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


On a promise?


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> On a promise?


Of what though?


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Of what though?


Clean Y Fronts.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Clean Y Fronts.


Say no more...


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2020)

Morning. Looks like I'm first this morning. 
Currently raining but we have snow forecast for much of the day so not sure if it will turn to the white stuff soon. It's a funny area where I live, seems to sometimes miss stuff due to the shelter of the surrounding hills.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2020)

I have risen!

Muttley already walked. Damp amd drizzly, but I'm still going for my ride.


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2020)

Morning all, the wind is blowing nicely, and the rain is not far off.
I'm meeting my mate and his dog later on for a longish walk across the fields with a stop at the cafe on the way. 
Then I have a few domestics to do. It looks like another non bike day 😠


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2020)

My ride today is rained off.  tomorrow isn't looking promising either.


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2020)

Morning all. 

Off to Barnstaple this morning for a bit of shopping and to visit the museum to see an exhibition of James Ravilious's photography.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2020)

Good morning. Well it's not actually. Blowing another hoolie here with torrential rain again. We have so much rain that it is bubbling out of the ground in the field.

Roads are already shut here as well and of course on the few that are open some numpty drivers are going too fast down what are essentially one car at a time roads.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Feb 2020)

Blood test day today. Its a tad random as to the waiting time at the hospital but the phlebotomists are invariable pleasent and cheerful. 

9 minutes from walking through the door of the Hospital to walking out again is the current record. 

Slowest was the bus journey to the hospital, the wait for my number to be called, sitting in the chair with sleeve rolled up then realising that I'd left my sample envelope at home 🙄

Although they don't take an arm full, I think it's important to properly rehydrate so I might just pop in for a pint on my way home 😉🍺
( purely for medicinal reasons of course)


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2020)

I am a silly billy. I got out of bed and thought it had stopped raining. That will be July at the rate its going . The front garden is totally covered by the wet stuff now.
In todays news. Yesterdays lasagne turned out to be beef burgers accompanied my mash** peas and gravy. **the mash was a mix of ordinary and sweet potato.......it was all yummy.
I didn't get my new razor but will get it from Argos today. Same price and Argos have a 90 day returns policy. They also have free car parking.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning.
> It's a funny area where I live, seems to sometimes miss stuff due to the shelter of the surrounding hills.


Same here. On one side we have the Penines and to the west we have the Mersey/Irish sea, the Dee then the Welsh hills. We rarely get serious snow.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2020)

Gonna let rush hour pass so the workies are clear of the roads then I'll head out.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2020)

I not going anywhere today. I shall stay inside and do bugger all.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I not going anywhere today. I shall stay inside and do bugger all.


It's looking pretty awful all over.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's looking pretty awful all over.
> 
> View attachment 505829


Those bright bits on the left are right over ME.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Feb 2020)

Hi


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Same here. On one side we have the Penines and to the west we have the Mersey/Irish sea, the Dee then the Welsh hills. We rarely get serious snow.


+1,
We have the Purbecks to keep the worst at bay. The wind has been relentless though, local 10 mile race postponed due to the amount of sand that had blown onto the Prom which is part of the course.


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's looking pretty awful all over.
> 
> View attachment 505829


Worst bit looks like it's over us in the SW at the moment!


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2020)

I dunno, all this talk of rain, the view outside




Traffic at a standstill!!


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi


Owdo


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2020)

Hello. Heavy rain. Strong winds.

Recently I have been sleeping for 7-8 hours. Very unusual. I think it's because I know there's bugger all to do. Last night was 9 from 11.20 to 8.23 - apart from the nightly stroll to the bathroom.

The list of stuff to do outside in the swamp (allotment) grows daily. I'm so far behind my mileage target it's just ridiculous.😭

Going to hoover and dust today. Not much else to so may as well get ahead.


----------



## pawl (24 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I not going anywhere today. I shall stay inside and do bugger all.


You and me both.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello. Heavy rain. Strong winds.
> 
> Recently I have been sleeping for 7-8 hours. Very unusual. I think it's because I know there's bugger all to do. Last night was 9 from 11.20 to 8.23 - apart from the nightly stroll to the bathroom.
> 
> ...



Beds stripped, washing on, floors to be mopped, vacuuming and polishing to be done, domestic day today, down the club later. This years mileage standing at 650, normally it would be around 800.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> I dunno, all this talk of rain, the view outside
> View attachment 505830
> 
> Traffic at a standstill!!




I'd rather have that than all this ruddy rain.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2020)

In other news it's 305 days till Christmas..........I did have a genuine reason for looking that up.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> This years mileage standing at 650, normally it would be around 800.



Snap - 658 for me. Should be in the 800-1000 range by now. I've just worked out my readjusted weekly targets for the year** - scary! I'm thinking I'll put in a big loop before meeting the guys on every ride.

** this indicates how little I have to do today


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'd rather have that than all this ruddy rain.


Do you mind not using such language. There are young men on here who are easily offended


----------



## pawl (24 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> In other news it's 305 days till Christmas..........I did have a genuine reason for looking that up.
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> To check how much you have to save between now and the most expensive time of the year.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> In other news it's 305 days till Christmas..........I did have a genuine reason for looking that up.


And 7 hours, 58 minutes, 54 seconds


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do you mind not using such language. There are young men on here who are easily offended


Who Where Why?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do you mind not using such language. There are young men on here who are easily offended


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> And 7 hours, 58 minutes, 54 seconds



Great. Thanks classic - should help get in an extra 100 for the year!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2020)

Must be time for another coffee I think.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2020)

I've just received a withering look from Mrs P:

Mrs P: "What are you doing?"
Mr P: "Working out a longer route to the Mills and home"
Mrs P: "Why?"
Mr P: "I'm behind my mileage target for the year. I need to add miles at the start and finish of every ride."
Mrs P: "In February? Bye. I'll see you later"

Mrs P exit stage left to have coffee with friend at gym

Avoiding hills on the way out (might be late) and home (will be nackered) is the issue. I've got a route that adds 5 miles to the meet point and another which adds 3 to riding home. Meet the guys twice a week (55 miles for our ride), minimum, which gives me 150/week minimum. Now how long will my resolve last?????


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have so much rain that it is bubbling out of the ground in the field.



Round here we call those springs! A lot have appeared which haven't been seen for years.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Round here we call those springs! A lot have appeared which haven't been seen for years.


----------



## derrick (24 Feb 2020)

Morning all just had my weetabix, am ready to face the day.


----------



## gavroche (24 Feb 2020)

Still good morning, just. Molly walked, finished my painting in the kitchen so my work day is done now. still too windy to go for a ride so won't be doing much this afternoon me thinks. Back in school tomorrow.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Feb 2020)

It's again


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's again


Trying to snow here.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2020)

Hasn't rained for at least 3 hours here. Hoorah


----------



## pawl (24 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Trying to snow here.




Wish it would snow here.It would make a change from the rain the persistent rain ☔️ .


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2020)

pawl said:


> You and me both.


Separate places I presume?


----------



## pawl (24 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Separate places I presume?



Sir what are you implying 🤫🤫🤫


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2020)

We'll,y ride to Bedford and back went ok. 51 windswept miles. It was ruddy hard work grimding my way back into the wind, but I did it. Next time it's blustery I may just pay for the first class stamp and post the letter instead! Bit it's done now.


----------



## gavroche (24 Feb 2020)

I took Molly to the Pet place play park where she can socialise with other dogs and run around with them. The trouble is, you can't get out of there without buying anything so I bought her some treats and a little furry rat play toy to add to her collection of many toys she already has.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> We'll,y ride to Bedford and back went ok. 51 windswept miles. It was ruddy hard work grimding my way back into the wind, but I did it. Next time it's blustery I may just pay for the first class stamp and post the letter instead! Bit it's done now.


Well done you.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2020)

We have 42 mph winds here now. Supposed to be with us for the next 4 hours


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2020)

Rains stopped here but its blowing a hoolie, chores done.


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Hasn't rained for at least 3 hours here. Hoorah


It's finally stopped here, for the time being anyway.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2020)

FiL had a good day. Last year he accidentally parked in the wrong parking bay, and despite showing a blue badge got a penalty charge.

The car is registered to MiL, so they wrote to her demanding she name the driver. Alas,MiL is profoundly disabled and can neither write nor speak. FiL rang the company and tried to have a chat and settle the bill (no I internet because hes 80, and no chequebook), but they refused to discuss with with him because he wasn't the registered keeper because of "data protection".

Getting nowhere fast, and determined now not to pay because of the companies terrible attitude, my FiL let it escalate through a debt collection agency (which he ignored) and today it finally went to court.

When MiL, the registered keeper, was called my FiL duly wheeled her in. When it became apparent that MiL could not speak the solicitor for the parking company asked FiL to translate what she was saying. "Sorry, you've already told me you won't speak to me because of data protection", and he duly walked out.

The Judge went doolally at the solicitor once the whole sorry tale was explained, and threw the case out on the grounds that the company had ample opportunity to resolve it but chose not to do so be cause of their inflexibility and ignorance. I reckon it's probably cost them a grand or more in debt collection agency and solicitors fees, all for nothing. 

Sympathy quotient = nil.


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2020)

Picked up my caravan wheels earlier. Now sporting shiny new tyres and good for another 5 years.
I'll have to wait until Wednesday before I fit them, as the weather looks crap tomorrow.
That's one job sorted. Just got to replace the toilet flush pump motor, change the fire igniter battery, fix a gas leak on the fridge, do a damp test, and then clean and polish the van.
First outing this year is a 3 week tour of Cornwall, starting at the end of March.
Should have it all sorted by then.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> FiL had a good day. Last year he accidentally parked in the wrong parking bay, and despite showing a blue badge got a penalty charge.
> 
> The car is registered to MiL, so they wrote to her demanding she name the driver. Alas,MiL is profoundly disabled and can neither write nor speak. FiL rang the company and tried to have a chat and settle the bill (no I internet because hes 80, and no chequebook), but they refused to discuss with with him because he wasn't the registered keeper because of "data protection".
> 
> ...




Superb effort.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2020)

It's still💨💦

Just got in from my defibrillator training. I can now do CPR and use a defib machine. Hopefully I'll never need to do it.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> We'll,y ride to Bedford and back went ok. 51 windswept miles. It was ruddy hard work grimding my way back into the wind, but I did it. Next time it's blustery I may just pay for the first class stamp and post the letter instead! Bit it's done now.


Chapeau!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2020)

Good morning folks. Somewhat chilly here but no frost thankfully. Annnnnd no rain woohooo.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2020)




----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2020)

I have risen!

Dont feel terribly chipper. Feel a bit icky and my tummy is tender. I was planning a ride around the forest in the wintry showers that have been forecast, bit I'm going to give that a miss now.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2020)

💦💦💨💨😭😭

Had to set the alarm this morning.  The gas man cometh between 8.00-1.00 - boiler service. Hope he leaves the skirting boards alone.

Dentist at 2.20 and then I have to take ID documents to the post office for checking. I'm doing DBS and the a Safeguarding course in a few weeks. The cycle club needs/wants two Welfare Officers and I got the nod for one.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Feb 2020)

Morning. Not long back a  walk. Not complaining though. I will gladly take a bit of frost rather than the constant wet stuff.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2020)

Morning all. 
Feeling a bit meh today.
Must be this weather.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2020)

Hi


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2020)

Evenin' all
Own up.......do you remember who used to say that?
MrsDs poorly car is in the garage this morning. It keeps missing a beat. I put fuel cleaner in 2 weeks ago but its not helped. Could one of a number of things but they all spell M O N E Y.
So, its a quick coffee, a quick shower then we are out.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> *Evenin' all*
> Own up.......do you remember who used to say that?
> MrsDs poorly car is in the garage this morning. It keeps missing a beat. I put fuel cleaner in 2 weeks ago but its not helped. Could one of a number of things but they all spell M O N E Y.
> So, its a quick coffee, a quick shower then we are out.



I don't actually remember it, too young, but, my grandmother told me it was Jack Warner, Dixon of Dock Green ?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I don't actually remember it, too young, but, my grandmother told me it was Jack Warner, Dixon of Dock Green ?


I do remember it. Lol.


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2020)

Morning all, I am meeting up with the old codgers group from work today. First off is the national army museum at Sloane Square, then lunch. The across town to HMS Belfast for a tour and then dinner. Should be a good day.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2020)

It's pancake day


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2020)

It is still hissing down here. Rain, hail and high winds, probably the most unpleasant day we've had. I've got coffee, I'm cooking chick peas and planning the summer adventure. St Malo to Nice in RWGPS - this could take a while, both plotting and cycling.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's pancake day


Really? Great I'd forgotten, well not even thought about it. Note to self - buy lemons.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Evenin' all
> Own up.......do you remember who used to say that?


Doxon of Dick Green.
My Dad told me........


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's pancake day


Blimey! Best get on with my shriving then.


----------



## GM (25 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, I am meeting up with the old codgers group from work today. First off is the national army museum at Sloane Square, then lunch. The across town to HMS Belfast for a tour and then dinner. Should be a good day.




Thinking about doing the HMS Belfast tour next month as part of our anniversary celebration. Looks like you've picked a good day for it!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I don't actually remember it, too young, but, my grandmother told me it was Jack Warner, Dixon of Dock Green ?


You win half a coconut for the right answer but not remembering it


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! Best get on with my shriving then.


Are you confessing in here or do you just want to us issue penance?


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2020)

I'm in the Earlswood Plant Centre with a coffee and a teacake, I've also got cold wet feet. One of the lanes was flooded, very big puddle, it was too far to go round it so I went through it.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2020)

Does count towards my shrive?


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You win half a coconut for the right answer but not remembering it


I lied, it was my mother who told me, not my grandmother


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2020)

I got back just before 2 with 54 miles on, a ride over to Earlswood with a liberal dose of rule 9, I'm either a bad ass or a silly old sod. The ride out was slow and into a stiff breeze, I picked a pedalling rhythm and just slogged into it, there was a small section of Nuthurst road that was flooded but it wasn't to deep or to long, just enough to give me wet feet, by the time I arrived at the cafe the sun had gone and it had clouded over. I came out the cafe and the rain had set in so I decided to head home using the route out rather than do the planned route through Danzey Green, by the time I'd got to Bushwood Lane the rain had turned to hail and it was stinging my face as I rode the descent down past the stream, even on the fixed that descent is good for 30mph, but not today, I had to cap my speed at 25mph because of the hail, by the time I'd got to Packwood House the sun had come out, by the time I got to Baddesley Clinton it was raining again, and that was the pattern all the way home, sunshine and showers, but it was a much easier ride home and I spent a lot of it with a tail wind. It was nice to get out but I'll be glad when we get some better weather, these bad weather rides are seriously knackering.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2020)

Just back from town where I eventually got my razor**
Picked up MrsDs car and am now £194 lighter......coil pack and plugs.
Our neighbour is Italian and as I type is over in Italy where the outbreak is.......this should be interesting.
**a nightmare. I wanted a Philishave series 5. There are loads of series 5s with almost identical numbers. I chose the one on offer @£70. They tried to charge me £85. I took her to the the display and showed the offer. Turns out there was one digit different. I then had to wait 10 minutes while she went to get the correct one. A right royal pain in the ar*e.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I got back just before 2 with 54 miles on, a ride over to Earlswood with a liberal dose of rule 9, I'm either a bad ass or a silly old sod. The ride out was slow and into a stiff breeze, I picked a pedalling rhythm and just slogged into it, there was a small section of Nuthurst road that was flooded but it wasn't to deep or to long, just enough to give me wet feet, by the time I arrived at the cafe the sun had gone and it had clouded over. I came out the cafe and the rain had set in so I decided to head home using the route out rather than do the planned route through Danzey Green, by the time I'd got to Bushwood Lane the rain had turned to hail and it was stinging my face as I rode the descent down past the stream, even on the fixed that descent is good for 30mph, but not today, I had to cap my speed at 25mph because of the hail, by the time I'd got to Packwood House the sun had come out, by the time I got to Baddesley Clinton it was raining again, and that was the pattern all the way home, sunshine and showers, but it was a much easier ride home and I spent a lot of it with a tail wind. It was nice to get out but I'll be glad when we get some better weather, these bad weather rides are seriously knackering.


Erm......bad ass or silly old sod......can we have a vote on that


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2020)

I had a snooze and now it's


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2020)

We have had rain, sunshine, hail and now we have snow.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just back from town where I eventually got my razor**
> Picked up MrsDs car and am now £194 lighter......coil pack and plugs.
> Our neighbour is Italian and as I type is over in Italy where the outbreak is.......this should be interesting.
> **a nightmare. I wanted a Philishave series 5. There are loads of series 5s with almost identical numbers. I chose the one on offer @£70. They tried to charge me £85. I took her to the the display and showed the offer. Turns out there was one digit different. I then had to wait 10 minutes while she went to get the correct one. A right royal pain in the ar*e.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2020)

Spent most of today clutching a hot water bottle. Tummy pains are easing now, starting to get to the point where I'm trusting my farts again.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 505980


Can't open that but its definitely not the same model..... its a different colour. Its very confusing as there are maybe 10 models in the series 5 range and the prices vary by something like £150. 
Then of course you have series 3, 5, 7 and so on........each with its own model numbers. Crazy


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Spent most of today clutching a hot water bottle. Tummy pains are easing now, starting to get to the point where I'm trusting my farts again.


Its all very well you trusting them but can other people trust them?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2020)

@dave r #9.......bad ass.

No question.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can't open that but its definitely not the same model..... its a different colour. Its very confusing as there are maybe 10 models in the series 5 range and the prices vary by something like £150.
> Then of course you have series 3, 5, 7 and so on........each with its own model numbers. Crazy


T'ain't a link*, just a picture.

I try to keep any links visible as a link.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> T'ain't a link*, just a picture.
> 
> I try to keep any links visible as a link.


Too technical for me.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2020)

MrsD has just made some wholemeal Blueberry pancakes served with natural yoghurt.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2020)

Snowing here in Poshshire. If it settles I'll have to run Mrs D to work in the morning - because she's blind in one eye she has no depth perception, and when everything is white she has no visual reference, so she never risks it.

Suddenly feeling smug at being a two XC90 household.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2020)

We've snow here as well.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2020)

Last time I looked it was raining. Our lad drives for a living, he was near Worcester this afternoon and text me to say he had sun, rain, sleet, hail and snow all in a 5 minute period.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Last time I looked it was raining. Our lad drives for a living, he was near Worcester this afternoon and text me to say he had sun, rain, sleet, hail and snow all in a 5 minute period.


He's not in Worcester - he's on the Genesis planet!


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> He's not in Worcester - he's on the Genesis planet!



???


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> ???


Star Trek reference.

https://memory-beta.fandom.com/wiki/Genesis_Planet


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Star Trek reference.
> 
> https://memory-beta.fandom.com/wiki/Genesis_Planet



Aah, I'd forgotten that one, cheers.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2020)

I suppose it's time to go to sleep.

Rain, hail, snow and wind outside. I may just stay in bed for the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2020)

Morning. Dry and crisp here. Minus 1. A difference in the mornings now.......can already see a glimmer of daylight with it being so clear.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2020)

I have risen!

Snow showers here overnight, but nothing really has settled. Frosty and icy though. Mrs D can driver herself to work.

I've got to take the dog to the vets for his annual jab, so I'll be firing up Volvo #2 for the first time in a couple of weeks. Usual MO - Lemmy doesn't like the vets, he'll growl, the vet will get all prissy, I'll lose my rag and grab the syringe and do the injection myself, and the vet will still charge me full price.


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2020)

Morning all, the sun is up and it's a nice bright, frosty start to the day.
I should be able to get out on the bike for a while after the dog has been walked.


Drago said:


> I'll lose my rag and grab the syringe and do the injection myself, and the vet will still charge me full price.


@Drago so you will be protected against Parvo, leptospirosis and Distemper then, 
what about the dog?


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2020)

Mrs D just been showing off. Not having a smart phone myself I pay little attention to them, so I didn't know that Mrs D's phone is connected to her car and she is able to instruct the car to switch the heaters on so it's all de-iced and warm before she even leaves the house.

I prefer the old fashioned way myself. Warm coat and vigorous scraping with a tesco clubcard.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, the sun is up and it's a nice bright, frosty start to the day.
> I should be able to get out on the bike for a while after the dog has been walked.
> @Drago so you will be protected against Parvo, leptospirosis and Distemper then,
> what about the dog?


That'll be done once he's had his shots.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2020)

Good morning.  . Thankfully no snow or ice though but we keep having hail showers.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Feb 2020)

Good morning from South Dorsetshire. 
Looking out of the window a few cars have a smattering of ice/snow on their roofs but nothing has settled. 

A couple of mates are coming round at 9:30 as we've arranged to go for a run in the sunshine 🌞


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2020)

No snow here, so I'm off to the storage compound to put the wheels back on the caravan this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2020)

Hi


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2020)

Good morning folks, wedding anniversary today, 37 years as man and wife


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2020)

I've been married for 33 years.

To different women, mind...


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> I've got to take the dog to the vets for his annual jab, so I'll be firing up Volvo #2 for the first time in a couple of weeks. Usual MO - Lemmy doesn't like the vets, he'll growl, the vet will get all prissy, I'll lose my rag and grab the syringe and do the injection myself, and the vet will still charge me full price.


I had a horse once that hated vets. She could smell him before he got through the field gate. I ended up just getting the injection from him and sneakily jabbing it into her rump when I was grooming her instead.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2020)

Exactly that. Lemmy is a docile dog that loves human company and who doesn't have an aggressive bone in his body. But hes a field lab, with q retrievers eyesight, hearing and smell, so he knows full well what goes on at the vets and he turns into a growling, slavering loon when we go there. The moment were out the door he reverts to type as abruptly as throwing a switch.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, wedding anniversary today, 37 years as man and wife


No wonder you had cold feet yesterday..........just thinking back to the day.
Congratulations to you and your good lady.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, wedding anniversary today, 37 years as man and wife


Congratulations to you both..............just a word to help - a man is usually a husband 😉


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No wonder you had cold feet yesterday..........just thinking back to the day.
> Congratulations to you and your good lady.



Thank you


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Congratulations to you both..............just a word to help - a man is usually a husband 😉



Thank you, I'm more carer than husband these days.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, wedding anniversary today, 37 years as man and wife



Congrats to you both.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2020)

Morning peeps.
Rain and hail here. Stopped at the moment but I am sure it will return
Nothing much planned for me. MrsD is taking her aunty for their weekly shop and will have lunch somewhere.
Now, what can I get up to? Suggestions welcome


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Congrats to you both.
> 
> 
> View attachment 506027



Thank you, thats nice.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2020)

Hmmmmm..........it's quite bright, windy but no rain. I'm beginning to think I might get a few miles in. Not going to rush this, another coffee, breakfast and then assess the situation. Forecast is hopeful too.

Other potential activities? Collect monthly meds, visit ALDI.

Rovers v Stoke tonight and my lad is home for this. Excellent!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Thank you, I'm more carer than husband these days.


I know but look at the great job you're doing


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I know but look at the great job you're doing



Thank you


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, wedding anniversary today, 37 years as man and wife




Congratulations to you and Mrs Dave.


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Congratulations to you and Mrs Dave.



Thank you


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, wedding anniversary today, 37 years as man and wife


Congratulations "Have a nice day "


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Congratulations "Have a nice day "



Thank you


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, wedding anniversary today, 37 years as man and wife


You couldn't make your mind up!


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning peeps.
> Rain and hail here. Stopped at the moment but I am sure it will return
> Nothing much planned for me. MrsD is taking her aunty for their weekly shop and will have lunch somewhere.
> Now, what can I get up to?* Suggestions welcome*


Even mine?


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, wedding anniversary today, 37 years as man and wife



Congratulations 🥳


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2020)

pawl said:


> Congratulations 🥳



Thank you


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2020)

Skies cleared. Started putting kit on. Snow started. Take kit off.

.........sky has cleared again. I'm going to ALDI.......in the car.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Even mine?


I suppose so. I hate to see a grown man cry so yes, even yours


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2020)

Was just thinking about the government's push to get internal combustion engines phased out and get us all into electric cars. Personally, I wouldn't mind one but someone on Facebook came up with something I hadn't thought about. If we are ever unfortunate enough to get a horrible winter like we have up here sometimes............heavy snow on motorways that had lorries jackknifed and blocking roads and hundreds of cars lined up stuck in queues for hours on end. Freezing so they want to put their engines on to heat the car occasionally. If they were all electric, I can see a scenario of hundreds of cars with no power and the roads jammed so nobody could even get to them with some sort of portable charger if something even exists.

Any thoughts?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Was just thinking about the government's push to get internal combustion engines phased out and get us all into electric cars. Personally, I wouldn't mind one but someone on Facebook came up with something I hadn't thought about. If we are ever unfortunate enough to get a horrible winter like we have up here sometimes............heavy snow on motorways that had lorries jackknifed and blocking roads and hundreds of cars lined up stuck in queues for hours on end. Freezing so they want to put their engines on to heat the car occasionally. If they were all electric, I can see a scenario of hundreds of cars with no power and the roads jammed so nobody could even get to them with some sort of portable charger if something even exists.
> 
> Any thoughts?




They will have to improve a hell of a lot before I would consider one. The claims of the mileage attainable and the actual mileage are way way different. They are fine for short journeys shopping etc but I wouldn't go on a long trip.

My brother bought one not long ago. He likes it but only for short journeys


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2020)

Today is a day for wearing my thermal bloomers and vest.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They will have to improve a hell of a lot before I would consider one. The claims of the mileage attainable and the actual mileage are way way different. They are fine for short journeys shopping etc but I wouldn't go on a long trip.
> 
> My brother bought one not long ago. He likes it but only for short journeys


You shock me. You really think the manufacturers and powers that be would be less than 100% truthfull.
I seriously thought about a hybrid but the price was prohibitive at the time.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Today is a day for wearing my thermal bloomers and vest.


Blimey, MrsD is out and you put these images in my mind


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey, MrsD is out and you put these images in my mind





. It's the thermal bloomers isn't it.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> . It's the thermal bloomers isn't it.


You certainly know which button to press


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You certainly know which button to press


----------



## Poacher (26 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, wedding anniversary today, 37 years as man and wife


Congratulations, Dave. Here's to many more.


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2020)

congratulations @dave r


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, wedding anniversary today, 37 years as man and wife


Congratulations Dave. 
It's our Ruby wedding anniversary next week. 
40 years - well 43 years if you count the time we lived in sin ( that's near Stourbridge).


----------



## GM (26 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, wedding anniversary today, 37 years as man and wife





Congratulations to you and your good lady, hope you have many more! 🥂


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey, MrsD is out and you put these images in my mind



Just don’t ask for photos.


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2020)

@Dave7 would probably pay for them , never mind ask for them


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> @Dave7 would probably pay for them , never mind ask for them


That is an outrageous thing to say.

How much do you think they would cost


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2020)

You would need a wide lens to get my bloomers into the photo.


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2020)

@Dave 7 showed me the lens he uses when ….ahem....."bird watching " in wales


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> @Dave 7 showed me the lens he uses when ….ahem....."bird watching " in wales
> 
> View attachment 506042


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2020)

My boy did not appear pleased to be at the vets.


----------



## rustybolts (26 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, wedding anniversary today, 37 years as man and wife


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2020)

Poacher said:


> Congratulations, Dave. Here's to many more.





roadrash said:


> congratulations @dave r




Thank you


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Congratulations Dave.
> It's our Ruby wedding anniversary next week.
> 40 years - well 43 years if you count the time we lived in sin ( that's near Stourbridge).





GM said:


> Congratulations to you and your good lady, hope you have many more! 🥂





rustybolts said:


>




Thank you


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2020)

@Mo1959 I hadn't thought of that, good, point. When I retired I gave some thought to an electric car. Eventually I went for petrol. I had three concerns. Where to charge it? Long journeys and cost.

I didn't look at used e-cars which was a mistake. I now regret the overall decision. What should have happened was we agree to keep Mrs P's Fiat 500 in the garage, park the electric by the house for charging, first person out or the one with most to do takes the electric and second takes to the Fiat. We would hire a petrol for long distance.

Since retiring, four years in March, I've made three long distance car journeys. Financially and environmentally not buying electric was a major mistake. I had trouble seeing beyond the new price.

If we need a new (used) car I would look very, very closely at all electric.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2020)

I think when my car dies that'll be the end of my motoring days.

Mrs D does most of her daily motoring of full electric, the petrol engine only waking up at the weekends when she visits her folks in cov. If you believe the display it's doing 131 mpg overal - my previous generation XC90 does about 29mpg overall, so it shows the march of progress.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2020)

I'm holding fire on the vehicle front until electric either becomes unavoidable, more practical, cheaper or compulsory.
I'll probably buy a much newer diesel CRV in a couple of years time and run it until it becomes impractical.
I certainly won't be splashing out loads of dosh on a new vehicle whilst there is so much uncertainty in the market.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I suppose so. I hate to see a grown man cry so yes, even yours


Unable to improve on Welsh Dragons, I'll leave you be.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2020)

My Mondeo will be 22 years old in June as they say when it's gone it's gone will not be replacing it, not unless I win the lottery.


----------



## gavroche (26 Feb 2020)

I think hydrogen is the way to go once they make producing hydrogen cheaper and the necessary network. It will be cleaner than electric with a range equivalent to diesel cars and refuelling in minutes.


----------



## gavroche (26 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> My boy did not appear pleased to be at the vets.
> 
> View attachment 506047


Beautiful dog.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> I think hydrogen is the way to go once they make producing hydrogen cheaper and the necessary network. It will be cleaner than electric with a range equivalent to diesel cars and refuelling in minutes.


LPG?


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2020)

Aye, I think hydrogen will be the way forward too. Solar powered electrolysis machines would be able to crack all the hydrogen you like for near instantaneous fill ups.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Aye, I think hydrogen will be the way forward too. Solar powered electrolysis machines would be able to crack all the hydrogen you like for near instantaneous fill ups.


What about all of the water vapour emitted as exhaust?
I bet that would have some unintended consequences to the climate.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2020)

Well, it might get a bit sweaty out there.


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> What about all of the water vapour emitted as exhaust?
> I bet that would have some unintended consequences to the climate.


Time to invest in flood defence companies


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Well, it might get a bit sweaty out there.


It might rain more in Wales.....


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2020)

Wales-On-Sea?


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> What about all of the water vapour emitted as exhaust?
> I bet that would have some unintended consequences to the climate.


What about the dangers of the fuel itself
_"According to the American National Standards Institute, hydrogen requires only one 10th as much energy to ignite as gasoline does. A spark of static electricity from a person's finger is enough to set it off."_

https://auto.howstuffworks.com/fuel-efficiency/alternative-fuels/hydrogen-vehicle-danger1.htm


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2020)

Morning. Chilly again up here but looking like another dry day. Should get out for a wander soon as I see the faintest of daylight in the sky.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2020)

Like Donald Trump when Stormy Daniels is in town I have risen!

Snowing quite heavily here, but I'm not sure it will settle as the ground is so wet.


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2020)

Morning all 

Off down to the beach this morning to watch the filming of the re-enactment of the Sicily landings for the Operation Mincemeat movie.
Should be interesting.


----------



## gavroche (27 Feb 2020)

Bonjour. No snow here, no rain and no wind either but greyish sky. My grandson is going for his driving test at 9,37 am today. I expect a phone call later to let me know either way.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2020)

Good morning. Very chilly and misty here. I can't see the hills at all. Also very damp as well.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2020)

good morning folks


----------



## Paulus (27 Feb 2020)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. Looking out the window and we have sleet falling. It's going to be a grey day again.
I did manage to cut the grass again yesterday afternoon, that makes it twice I have cut it now, and it is still February.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2020)

Snowy here.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> It might rain more in Wales.....


Is that possible?


----------



## GM (27 Feb 2020)

Good morning all. The sleet is turning into snow now, don't think it'll settle though. Nice watching it out the window while still in bed.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Feb 2020)

Hello world. There has been a sprinkling of snow in the last couple of hours but right now it's bright and shiny.

This morning I have to meet the Sales Manager from Le Col. The company are looking for our club kit business. In the afternoon it's U3A cards and board games, getting fed up of running this, and tonight we are off to Bolton Little Theatre to see "Things I Know to be True." Never been to BLT before.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> This morning I have to meet the Sales Manager from Le Col. The company are looking for our club kit business


Crikey..........they are normally quite expensive. Hope you get a good deal if you go ahead with it.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2020)

Morning it's  again


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning it's  again


Snowing here


----------



## PaulSB (27 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey..........they are normally quite expensive. Hope you get a good deal if you go ahead with it.


From what I've been shown cheaper than our current supplier - TacTic. Club kit if done well is expensive but good value. We have a huge range available and can have a minimum of one of any size or item produced. With pads there is a choice of four different styles and cuts. The range is available in standard and race cut and both male and female. It's the only way to run club kit without major hassle from the members.

In six years I've only had to replace mine when I've lost weight. In three crashes I've one hole the size of a 5p. So the kit does its job.

Our summer jersey currently costs £54-65 depending on the fit and cut. When you consider the range it's a decent price.

Quite possible when he fully understands our needs it won't be cheaper.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Feb 2020)

Oh and all the kit gets delivered to me individually packaged per member!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh and all the kit gets delivered to me individually packaged per member!!!!


I think the only Le Col I have is a pair of winter bib tights that I bought using a discount earned by completing a Strava challenge. Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Aye, I think hydrogen will be the way forward too. Solar powered electrolysis machines would be able to crack all the hydrogen you like for near instantaneous fill ups.


Personally I think the Flintstones had the right idea.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2020)

My joggers got soaked walking Mini D to school, so I'm now lounging about in my Y fronts. Decadent stuff, eh?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2020)

Mornings fokseses.
Beautiful blue sky at the moment. I must check the forecast.
TBH I dont have much planned so might go and play with the bike I bought in October and managed to ride just once.
Ohh......I do have one big mechanical job to do. The lens has fallen out of MrsDs specs. I will re-screw that in and maybe add a bit of nail varnish to secure it.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2020)

@Drago


View: https://www.facebook.com/michelle.tangey/videos/768491296528174/UzpfSTEwMDAwMDIxNTU4ODQyMTozMzE1ODEwNTI1MTAyNzY4/


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2020)

Sunshine and white cloud here. Off to the beach now.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2020)

Just been shopping bloody  out in the wind


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sunshine and white cloud here. Off to the beach now.


Speedo Dirk ??


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2020)

The film crews were setting up props this morning. I think the filming is later on today, high tide is around 8pm and there won't be much beach to play on by then.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> The film crews were setting up props this morning. I think the filming is later on today, high tide is around 8pm and there won't be much beach to play on by then.
> View attachment 506176
> 
> 
> ...


What are they filming?


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What are they filming?


Operation Mincemeat.

https://m.filmaffinity.com/ca/movie.php?id=261551


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2020)

Americans rewriting history again. This time it's a mission to save Queen Elizabeth I from the ravening clutches of the vampire hitler and his zombie henchmen, stealing an Enigma machine and inventing perpetual motion and a cure for cancer as they go.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Americans rewriting history again. This time it's a mission to save Queen Elizabeth I from the ravening clutches of the vampire hitler and his zombie henchmen, stealing an Enigma machine and inventing perpetual motion and a cure for cancer as they go.


Could they not have invented a cure for Coronavirus while they were at it?


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2020)

That's in the sequel- coronavirus was unleashed by a vengeful Dr Mengele, and only the mighty Donald Trump can save the world by tracking down the source and killing Nelson Mandela along the way.


----------



## rustybolts (27 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> My joggers got soaked walking Mini D to school, so I'm now lounging about in my Y fronts. Decadent stuff, eh?


picture ?


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2020)

rustybolts said:


> picture ?


Kinky!


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2020)

I can hear distant gunfire and explosions.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Operation Mincemeat.
> 
> https://m.filmaffinity.com/ca/movie.php?id=261551


Who's got the part of the dead body?


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What are they filming?


Remake of _"The Man Who Never Was"._


----------



## robgul (27 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Remake of _"The Man Who Never Was"._


The Operation Mincemeat book is a really interesting read . . . be interesting to see how it's treated in the film (hopefully not like the crap that was the Branagh "Dunkirk" film a couple of years ago)

Rob


----------



## GM (27 Feb 2020)

Final episode of Flesh and Blood tonight, I reckon Mary did it!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2020)

GM said:


> Final episode of Flesh and Blood tonight, I reckon Mary did it!


Been thinking the same....she is a weirdo, but maybe she’s too obvious?


----------



## GM (27 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Been thinking the same....she is a weirdo, but maybe she’s too obvious?




Yes it does seem that she's the obvious one. I've got 50p on it, wifey thinks it's Jake!


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2020)

GM said:


> Final episode of Flesh and Blood tonight, I reckon Mary did it!


In the kitchen, with the candlestick?


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who's got the part of the dead body?


Any sexually aroused english woman...


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Any sexually aroused english woman...


Has to be a man, frozen, then transported in dry ice, to keep the body as near perfect, as it was at the time of death, as possible.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2020)

I won a fiver on the bingo this afternoon, I also won a jar of pancake mix and a packet of crackers on the raffle.


----------



## gavroche (27 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Been thinking the same....she is a weirdo, but maybe she’s too obvious?


Won't be long before we get all the answers now.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> Won't be long before we get all the answers now.


Oh well, they both did it!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2020)

Good morning. Dry and breezy here. Forecast is 65-80% chance of rain by lunchtime.

None of my group are even talking about riding. 

Hoping the rain holds off so I can go on my allotment. There is so much that needs doing. I know it's not just me but I'm so frustrated with not being able to do stuff!! ☹️


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2020)

Yay....it's Fish Friday!


----------



## Paulus (28 Feb 2020)

Good morning all, another grey day here with rain forecast for the day. 
I did manage to get out for a bit yesterday on the bike, but is was quite windy. 
The kitchen floor looks like you could grow potatoes on it so that will be washed, and the indoor side of the windows will be cleaned. Then an early meeting of the escape committee at 4.30 in the Mitre for an ale or 3.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2020)

@Paulus - don't wash it I'll pop round and pretend it's my allotment for the day!! 😄

We now have


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2020)

GM said:


> Yes it does seem that she's the obvious one. I've got 50p on it, wifey thinks it's Jake!


Do you think judging by the end, there might be a follow up? Looks like Mark regained consciousness and realised what happened.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2020)

Good Morning.  . Today we have cold, misty, and wet weather. The only thing we don't have is snow and that will be a possibility for us over the weekend.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2020)

Got a walk in as we have rain due. Shame as the trails are just starting to dry up after a couple of dry days.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning it's  again


As above


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2020)

Our new fitted settee covers arrived yesterday, I spent half an hour last night wrestling the small one on and half an hour this morning wrestling the large one on, they're nearly as good as duvet covers to fit, they do look nice though.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2020)

Good morning to all. Once again it is pouring down. You wonder where it all comes from. Again our thoughts will be with those poor people in the flood areas.
My car is in for its basic service this morning. This is an expensive time of year for us as everything is due for payment.
We are supposed to be doing a proper 'Dirk' for lunch as our local does a fish Friday......meal and a pint for £8.95. I have only seen the meal on someones plate. It is HUGE. We are going to try one between us and just pay for an extra drink.
Photo will be posted


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Got a walk in as we have rain due. Shame as the trails are just starting to dry up after a couple of dry days.


Storm Jorge is due here tomorrow. 55 mph winds from lunch time.
When is is due where you are ??


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Storm Jorge is due here tomorrow. 55 mph winds from lunch time.
> When is is due where you are ??


I think we are going to miss the worst. It's saying rain and gusty wind over the weekend but no storm warnings.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2020)

@Dirk you post a photo of yours and I will post a photo of mine. No cheating to make it look bigger than it is.
We can let our fellow retirees vote on who has..........
The biggest
Best shape
Nicest looking.


----------



## GM (28 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you think judging by the end, there might be a follow up? Looks like Mark regained consciousness and realised what happened.




Yes, that's exactly what wifey said, there's got to be a sequel now!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think we are going to miss the worst. It's saying rain and gusty wind over the weekend but no storm warnings.


How about every one else.......are you due to cop it ?


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How about every one else.......are you due to cop it ?



Todays forecast to be wet all day, the rest of the weekend looks OK, I should be able to get a ride in tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2020)

Well I girded my loins, it was a light drizzle, I was going to work the allotment..................................then it became a heavy drizzle and now it's snowing.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I girded my loins, it was a light drizzle, I was going to work the allotment..................................then it became a heavy drizzle and now it's snowing.


When you said, earlier on, that it was ok at your end it was alteady hammering down here.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk you post a photo of yours and I will post a photo of mine. No cheating to make it look bigger than it is.
> We can let our fellow retirees vote on who has..........
> The biggest
> Best shape
> Nicest looking.


It's not competitive, you know.





But you're on.......


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk you post a photo of yours and I will post a photo of mine. No cheating to make it look bigger than it is.
> We can let our fellow retirees vote on who has..........
> The biggest
> Best shape
> Nicest looking.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2020)

@Dave7 
Compare starters?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2020)

Hissing down with rain here for the last 3 hours. I was so bored, I made a cake. Parkin cake.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2020)

When it's raining what's next best to riding a bike? Planning the summer.........this is what a friend and I have in mind. Hoping to arrive in Nice June 25th for TDF Grand Depart on June 27th!!

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32002219


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2020)

Only about 20 miles from here.  https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...early-morning-crash-on-rural-perthshire-road/


----------



## gavroche (28 Feb 2020)

Looking at the weather forecast, it looks fairly good for Monday so I am hoping it won't change for my first ride in March and only my 5th for the year. Today is very wet and a bit windy. Same for tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> Looking at the weather forecast, it looks fairly good for Monday so I am hoping it won't change for my first ride in March and only my 5th for the year. Today is very wet and a bit windy. Same for tomorrow.


Snow has come on here


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2020)

@Dirk I was part way through my starter when I read your post.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2020)

@Dirk 


My offering.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2020)

@Mo1959 you can be the judge. Is mine bigger than Dirks


----------



## numbnuts (28 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Only about 20 miles from here.  https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...early-morning-crash-on-rural-perthshire-road/


 only 36 RIP


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk
> View attachment 506314
> 
> My offering.


Mine





Fish & Chips and a pint for £8.60.
Plus we had a roaring log fire, happy dogs, genial landlord and banter.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2020)

A nice 33 miler done. I got soaked, but last time I checked my skin was waterproof.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Only about 20 miles from here.  https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...early-morning-crash-on-rural-perthshire-road/


Very sad. 06.30 in the dark and (I assume) heavy rain. I used to do that but 50 years ago there was much less traffic about.
I always think, poor family, they wave goodbye expecting to see him/her again that night.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Mine
> View attachment 506317
> 
> Fish & Chips and a pint for £8.60.
> Plus we had a roaring log fire, happy dogs, genial landlord and banter.


Looks good tbh but come on.....where are the mushy peas


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> When it's raining what's next best to riding a bike? Planning the summer.........this is what a friend and I have in mind. Hoping to arrive in Nice June 25th for TDF Grand Depart on June 27th!!
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32002219


So you are riding FROM Nice TO St Malo.
A few questions.
How do you get the bikes down there ?
How do you arrange accomodation?
How long will it take you?
Will you be carrying all your gear?
Or is this an organised ride where your hotels are booked and your suitcase is wating for you each night?
Whatever, there will be some serious climbing in parts.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2020)

@PaulSB I just googled that ride/holiday so feel free to ignore my previous.
I love those areas but that is not for me for several reasons.
1. I couldn't do those daily distances.
2. Ditto the climbs.
3. Ditto the heat. Its seriously hot down there at the end of June.

I have cycled in the South and south west and its fabulous.......but for someone else nowadays


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Very sad. 06.30 in the dark and (I assume) heavy rain. I used to do that but 50 years ago there was much less traffic about.
> I always think, poor family, they wave goodbye expecting to see him/her again that night.


According to Facebook he was a teacher with a wife and young family.....horrible.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So you are riding FROM Nice TO St Malo.
> A few questions.
> How do you get the bikes down there ?
> How do you arrange accomodation?
> ...


No I'm happy to answer. The route is one published in France en Velo. It's also a route followed by a holiday company but I forget which. I've ridden it as far as the Dordogne.

We ride from St Malo to Nice and fly home. I have friends in Nice and we will UPS two bike boxes to them ready for collection. It's also where we will stay.

Accomodation is under discussion but the likely plan is visit the Office du Tourism in the morning and ask them to phone ahead. I am concerned by the more rural areas.

It's +/- 1000 miles. The plan is 80 miles a day so 13/14 days PLUS two rest days. How far on anyone day will be determined by finding accomodation and terrain. I suspect we will end up with some 60 mile days and some 100+.

We will carry our gear and it will be minimal. This is about riding, scenery and quiet roads not smelling good! 😄 One big concern for me is I had to bin my touring bike a few weeks ago - nackered frame. I'll probably take my Cervelo and I don't want to put a rack on that. Carrying enough water without panniers is a challenge and my buddy doesn't have the experience to understand this.

The climbing isn't as bad as the profile suggests. Over the ride it averages 600 feet every 10 miles. Most of the climbs are 4/5% but we will hit some 9/10% sections.

At one point we will be at the base of Ventoux. The route goes round but it might be rude not to try!!

I've spent a week plotting this, I haven't nicked it from anyone!


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2020)

So......did we decide who won the Fish Friday battle?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> So......did we decide who won the Fish Friday battle?


Definitely yours for me


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Mine
> View attachment 506317
> 
> Fish & Chips and a pint for £8.60.
> Plus we had a roaring log fire, happy dogs, genial landlord and banter.


What did the dogs, fire and landlord taste like?


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Storm Jorge is due here tomorrow. 55 mph winds from lunch time.
> When is is due where you are ??


https://www.rte.ie/news/weather/2020/0228/1118077-storm-jorge/


----------



## PaulSB (29 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> https://www.rte.ie/news/weather/2020/0228/1118077-storm-jorge/


The video clip in this report suggests Ireland is far better equipped to deal with flooding than we are.

The local council building walk ways from scaffolding and planks BEFORE the floods arrive!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Feb 2020)

Good morning everyone. Is a weather report needed? Wet cold and windy.

This morning I'm going to pick up my new glasses, then my lad before we head to Ewood for Rovers v Swansea. Another big game. Mrs P raises an eyebrow. Mr P lives in eternal hope.

Tonight we do something new. We've been invited out for cheese and wine. Yes, we have been invited out before - that isn't new. But wine and cheese? My Mum and Dad used to have cheese and wine parties.

Am I old?


----------



## Drago (29 Feb 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (29 Feb 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dave7 (29 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No I'm happy to answer. The route is one published in France en Velo. It's also a route followed by a holiday company but I forget which. I've ridden it as far as the Dordogne.
> 
> We ride from St Malo to Nice and fly home. I have friends in Nice and we will UPS two bike boxes to them ready for collection. It's also where we will stay.
> 
> ...


A few more questions/comments.
How will you get to St Malo or the uk ferry port??
Is your buddy used to those distances?
If you are going via the Verdon Gorge I suggest you spend some time there as it is mind blowing.
Would it be worth borrowin/hiring a tourer?
Whatever, enjoy the fabulous experience.
As lads aged 16, me and a mate cycled from the wirral, through Wales and round Anglesey. We slept in barns (that was cold) or cadged a bed when we could. But the memories stayed on.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Definitely yours for me


----------



## Dirk (29 Feb 2020)

Good morning fellow skivers. 
Another moist and windy day ahead.
A bit like living in @Drago Y fronts.


----------



## Dirk (29 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


>


I always thought @Mo1959 was an extremely good and unbiased judge of all things.*



*Cheque's in the post Mo.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Feb 2020)

Another 'orrible day in store. On wet&windy Saturdays I ensconce to the conservatory and put the radio on. I (usually) enjoy the oldies at 1300, if they choose a good year. If there is a good footy game on tv I will put that on.
So far I have listened to Tony Blackburn while enjoying a coffee.


----------



## screenman (29 Feb 2020)

Perfect still day with lovely bright hot sunshine here, ok I am telling untruths.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> I always thought @Mo1959 was an extremely good and unbiased judge of all things.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheque's in the post Mo.


She is only trying to cadge a holiday by the sea.
Anyway, with this reforendum malarky do Scotish votes count
NB.....I am a very poor loser


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Feb 2020)

Good morning. Another bleh day I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Feb 2020)

Well, it rained during the night so all is wet, puddly and muddy underfoot again, however the rain eased off just as the daylight was coming in so I've at least had a walk.

Coffee and a browse then I'll get my Weetabix and banana soon.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Feb 2020)

Dirk said:


> Good morning fellow skivers.
> Another moist and windy day ahead.
> A bit like living in @Drago Y fronts.


Please tell us you dont speak from experience


----------



## PaulSB (29 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A few more questions/comments.
> How will you get to St Malo or the uk ferry port??
> Is your buddy used to those distances?
> If you are going via the Verdon Gorge I suggest you spend some time there as it is mind blowing.
> ...



Previously when I've gone to France I've used the train Preston >Euston >Victoria >Portsmouth. Cycling in London is one of the worst experiences I've ever had on a bike!!

This time we've got a direct train Manchester >Southampton. Then 17 miles to ride to Portsmouth to the ferry for St Malo.

Is my buddy used to the distances? Yes. On consecutive days? I believe so but this is why we have two rest days built in. We could either have a complete rest or four days of only 40/50 miles.

I've got a get out plan. When we hit the Dordogne we basically turn left and head southish. We could turn right and ride due west to Bordeaux literally alongside the Dordogne river. It's very quiet and the last +/- 100km is purpose built cyclepath which spits one out at the station. Bordeaux >Nice is 12 hours by train. It's a stopping train! I've ridden this route - its two days.

Yep. Completely agree re Gorge du Version. I've been before. We've been visiting Provence for 40+ years when we see our Nice friends. Mrs P has been going for 53 years!!!!! 

You're bang on the money Dave, these experiences stay forever. My five long tours are as fresh as yesterday.

My big concern is accommodation. Some of the route is very rural. I have and would sleep in a hedge. I'm not sure my friend would. 😄

Bike hire is a great idea. Thanks. I hadn't considered this or thought of it


----------



## dave r (29 Feb 2020)

Well it rained most of the night so its wet under foot, but no rain forecast, its also still, though I don't suppose that will last, I feel a bike ride coming on.


----------



## Dirk (29 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Please tell us you dont speak from experience


OK.....I won't.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Feb 2020)

Morning it's not


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning it's not




Don't worry, it will be soon enough


----------



## Bill Gates (29 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't worry, it will be soon enough




At the crack of dawn I take my three Jack Russells out for a walk. This time of the year its anything between 20 /30 minutes. You would not believe the state they were in when I got home this morning. Outside the front door I keep a large flower trough about 2 inches deep full of water. They have to walk into the trough before going indoors to get the mud out of their paws. They did this as usual but the rest of their coats were absolutely soaking wet and muddy. Mrs Bulldog did a stirling job with the towels while I dried myself out.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Feb 2020)

One of the problems with this weather is I've stopped getting up in the morning. Must be a week now.

This is not me........but I could get used to it. 

Time to iron I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Feb 2020)

We now have blue skies and sunshine. Again i have no doubt it won't last long.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We now have blue skies and sunshine. Again i have no doubt it won't last long.


I bet your glass is always half empty


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I bet your glass is always half empty




Actually I am a very optimistic person . I always live in hope.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Feb 2020)

I have just put a loaf on to bake. I think we are having home made chicken and veg soup with it but it could equally be corned beef or cheese (that is not cheese or corned beef soup Classic)


----------



## PaulSB (29 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just put a loaf on to bake. I think we are having home made chicken and veg soup with it but it could equally be corned beef or cheese (that is not cheese or corned beef soup Classic)


How do you make a home made chicken? 

Beat you to it @classic33


----------



## classic33 (29 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> How do you make a home made chicken?
> 
> Beat you to it @classic33


I could explain, but you'd provably never go near chickens again.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> How do you make a home made chicken?
> 
> Beat you to it @classic33


You get a fertile egg and sit on it for a week


----------



## dave r (29 Feb 2020)

I'm in Palmers at Ullesthorpe with a coffee and a sausage batch, I've had intermittent heavy showers all the way up, I'm a tad damp.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Feb 2020)

I bought some nice Pat^e the other day I decided to go into town to get some crusty bread to go with it. Lovely blue skies when I went into the Co Op but when I came out the sky was black and there was a storm of hail and snow. It really smarts a bit when the hail hits you in the face.


----------



## classic33 (29 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


>


If remembered correctly, size was only one of the judging criteria.


----------



## classic33 (29 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Actually I am a very optimistic person . I always live in hope.


Thought you lived in Wales?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Thought you lived in Wales?




Despite that yes I am


----------



## rustybolts (29 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The video clip in this report suggests Ireland is far better equipped to deal with flooding than we are.
> 
> The local council building walk ways from scaffolding and planks BEFORE the floods arrive!


Don't believe a word of it . People in Salthill , Galway City recently came out of the cinema after watching a film to find the wind and seas had suddenly risen and blown their cars into each other and the carpark flooded with seawater to about 3 ft ! about 40 cars badly damaged and some a write off ! . Here is the true picture about flooding in the link below !
https://www.irishtimes.com/news/env...annon-water-levels-continue-to-rise-1.4184916


----------



## Paulus (29 Feb 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We now have blue skies and sunshine. Again i have no doubt it won't last long.


Same here, but look in another direction and the sky is black, and coming my way.


----------



## classic33 (29 Feb 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Don't believe a word of it . People in Salthill , Galway City recently came out of the cinema after watching a film to find the wind and seas had suddenly risen and blown their cars into each other and the carpark flooded with seawater to about 3 ft ! about 40 cars badly damaged and some a write off ! . Here is the true picture about flooding in the link below !
> https://www.irishtimes.com/news/env...annon-water-levels-continue-to-rise-1.4184916


Been on floodwatch in Ennis, when the Fergus boke it's banks.

http://clareherald.com/2020/02/bus-transfers-in-place-on-limerick-galway-rail-line-92817/


----------



## PaulSB (29 Feb 2020)

Despite the forecast it's a glorious spring day. It's a good thing Rovers is my second passion.

Sunday looks like stay in bed. Monday is looking good.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm in Palmers at Ullesthorpe with a coffee and a sausage batch, I've had intermittent heavy showers all the way up, I'm a tad damp.


Ah Palmer's. I remember them well. Never bought my plants though - miserable buggers!


----------



## gavroche (29 Feb 2020)

Bonjour . Going to see my daughter on Anglesey this afternoon. I bet my grandson will be out in his car by then.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Feb 2020)

And now We are back to blue skies
And sunshine.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Feb 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Despite the forecast it's a glorious spring day. It's a good thing Rovers is my second passion.
> 
> Sunday looks like stay in bed. Monday is looking good.


Yes....its been a lovely day here and tomorrow's forecast is also for sun.
Good news !!!!
I have been able to lift my bike off its hooks and get the saddle back on (what a pain that was). Amazing how a bad back can affect everything you do.
So........I am planning my first ride tomorrow. Just a 10 miler. Heres hoping


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Feb 2020)

And surprise surprise. It's snowing again.


----------



## dave r (29 Feb 2020)

I got back from Ullesthorpe about half one with 41 miles on, brings my total for the year to 751 miles, which isn't to bad. It was an upside down kind of morning, the forecast was for a dry but windy day, the first shower arrived on the outskirts of Coventry and the pattern for the ride out was regular short sharp showers and short dry spells, I did think about abandoning the ride but instead I decided to head for Ullesthorpe instead of the farm shop at Whetstone, I arrived at the cafe looking a bit like a drowned rat, I found a table near a radiator and used it to dry my gloves off. The sun came out whilst I was in the cafe and I had a dry ride home, the ride home was ridden mostly into that strong breeze, so it was slow and hard , I got to Monks Kirby And decided to add a loop on so I rode down through Brinklow and on into Coventry then down the Binley road before turning right to head home up Hipswell highway and Sewall highway. I could have done with the rain on the way home rather than on the way out but I'd largely dried out by the time I got home so it wasn't a bad ride in the end.


----------



## pawl (29 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm in Palmers at Ullesthorpe with a coffee and a sausage batch, I've had intermittent heavy showers all the way up, I'm a tad damp.




By gum you get round a few garden centres.Went to Green Acres garden centre.at PeckletonNot on the bike though as I can’t fit a 15KG bottle of Butane gas ⛽️ in my jersey pocket.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Feb 2020)

[QUOTE="pawl, post: 5898269, member: 12080"
Not on the bike though as I can’t fit a 15KG bottle of Butane gas ⛽ in my jersey pocket.
[/QUOTE]
Why dont you buy a decent jersey


----------



## pawl (29 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> [QUOTE="pawl, post: 5898269, member: 12080"
> Not on the bike though as I can’t fit a 15KG bottle of Butane gas ⛽ in my jersey pocket.


Why dont you buy a decent jersey
[/QUOTE

I’d look like fat bloke at the back and it would rub on my rear wheel.


----------



## dave r (29 Feb 2020)

pawl said:


> By gum you get round a few garden centres.Went toGreen Acres garden centre.at Peckleton Not on the bike though as I can’t fit a 15KG bottle of Butane gas ⛽ in my jersey pocket.



I cut the ride short because of the weather, originally I was heading for Attfields farm Shop between Cosby and Countesthorpe, if I'm just going to visit the cafe I'll take the bike, if I've got my Good Lady with me or I want to buy plants and stuff I'll use the car, though I have been known to arrive home from a bike ride with bags of plants hanging off my handlebars. I've been to GreenAcres, though its not one I use regularly.


----------



## pawl (29 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I cut the ride short because of the weather, originally I was heading for Attfields farm Shop between Cosby and Countesthorpe, if I'm just going to visit the cafe I'll take the bike, if I've got my Good Lady with me or I want to buy plants and stuff I'll use the car, though I have been known to arrive home from a bike ride with bags of plants hanging off my handlebars. I've been to GreenAcres, though its not one I use regularly.



They we’re advertising all day breakfast to day .No time to have one.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Feb 2020)

pawl said:


> Why dont you buy a decent jersey
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I’d look like fat bloke at the back and it would rub on my rear wheel.


I look like a fat bloke from the back and my bum rubs on the rear wheel. You get used to it


----------



## classic33 (29 Feb 2020)

pawl said:


> I’d look like fat bloke at the back and it would rub on my rear wheel.


Rucksack?


----------



## numbnuts (29 Feb 2020)

again


----------



## classic33 (29 Feb 2020)

Blue skies, sunshine and snowing here.


----------



## dickyknees (29 Feb 2020)

It has been dry all day here but the wind is really picking up now.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Feb 2020)

dickyknees said:


> It has been dry all day here but the wind is really picking up now.
> View attachment 506451


We were supposed to get 45 mph winds but its not arrived. We had 5 minutes when it threatened but that was it. 
I hope it doesn't arrive a day late and ruin my planned ride.


----------



## dickyknees (29 Feb 2020)

Gust of Force 12 here just over 70 mph from the South West. 💨💨💨


----------



## dave r (29 Feb 2020)

I've just had a power nap, now cooking tea, I might be down the chippy shortly.


----------



## Drago (29 Feb 2020)

Weird here. Super heavy gusts one minute, still air the next. And the weather is doing the same too.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Feb 2020)

Bitterly cold wind started about 4.00pm. Rain starting and very cold. Here we go again.


----------



## dave r (29 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I've just had a power nap, now cooking tea, I might be down the chippy shortly.



Cod baked in the oven, chips from the chippy, peas, a cuppa and fruit afterwards.


----------



## Dirk (29 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Cod baked in the oven, chips from the chippy, peas, a cuppa and fruit afterwards.


We had locally shot Exmoor Venison steaks tonight.............again!
Dear God, who'd have thought, 50 years ago, that I'd be whinging about that?


----------



## classic33 (29 Feb 2020)

We've snow falling here.


----------



## gavroche (29 Feb 2020)

I can hear the wind howling through the trees on the hill beside my house. Wonder what it will be like tomorrow morning?


----------



## classic33 (29 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> I can hear the wind howling through the trees on the hill beside my house. Wonder what it will be like tomorrow morning?


The wind, hill, trees, house or your hearing?


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2020)

Good morning. Very windy here but at least it isn't raining. And it's cold as well.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

Morning all.
Blue sky and sunshine here. Cold though.
Well, my bike is prepped and ready. I feel nervous. Which way do those pedally type things turn.
09.30 we are due out.....too early for my liking (for a cold morning) but my mate needs to get back early.
Long Johns today I think.
Tea is going to be home made chicken** and veg soup together with some of the yummy bread I made yesterday.
** yes, its the soup thats home made, not the chicken


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2020)

Good morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2020)

Morning. Chilly walk done before the weather closes in. Rain/sleet due late morning and winds picking up. A day for chilling on the sofa I think.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2020)

Hi


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Chilly walk done before the weather closes in. Rain/sleet due late morning and winds picking up. A day for chilling on the sofa I think.


We have no rain forecast today or tomorrow.
Mind you we were promised 50 mph wind yesterday and that never arrived.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Mar 2020)

Good morning 🌞
Nice and sunny out there. Late night last night with Curry and beer at annual running club Dinner so need to get myself back into the land of the living before venturing out.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2020)

Morning all 

I bet the kite surfers will be out today, wazzing up and down the shoreline.
I'm doggie walking first thing then off for a walk down to the village for Sunday lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning 🌞
> Nice and sunny out there. Late night last night with Curry and beer at annual running club Dinner so need to get myself back into the land of the living before venturing out.




Sounds like a lethal combination, a bit like Drago's underwear.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We have no rain forecast today or tomorrow.
> Mind you we were promised 50 mph wind yesterday and that never arrived.


It's the wind I am sick off. I would rather cycle in rain than wind, and looking at our long range forecast, it appears to be in double figures pretty much every day. The bulk of my routes where I am mean coming back home into it which kills me.


----------



## Paulus (1 Mar 2020)

Morning all, a lovely bright sunny but windy start to the day here. I shall be out with the dog soon and then start packing for the Sri Lanka trip on Tuesday.
With a bit of luck I will get a short ride in this afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2020)

Good day. Clear blue skies, howling winds and 4C.

I'm going up to the allotment. Loads to do and it's dry. I shall try. The wind my prove to be bitterly cold but I shall try.

@Dave7 good luck with your ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2020)

Apparently it is 6 deg here and feeling like 1 deg


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently it is 6 deg here and feeling like 1 deg


We have 3 feeling like minus 2.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2020)

My local footie team St Johnstone are playing Celtic in the Scottish Cup this afternoon. I will be scared to check the score. I expect a severe thrashing!


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2020)

Ironing done next breakfast


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2020)

Oooh.



We are nearly the same as you now Mo


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2020)

Right. Brekkie time. Starving.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Right. Brekkie time. Starving.



I have two breakfasts on a Sunday, my normal breakfast before our Son and Granddaughter arrive and a couple of pancakes when our son cooks pancakes for our Granddaughter's breakfast.


----------



## GM (1 Mar 2020)

Morning all. I'm bad, just got up, mind you I had a very late night didn't get to bed until 3am. We caught up with some old friends and you know how it is, chatting away and then realised it's gone 2 o/c . Annoyed that I missed the London Sunday Ride, maybe I'll get out a bit later for a ride somewhere.

@welsh dragon, Dydd Gwyl Dewi Sant hapus!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. I'm bad, just got up, mind you I had a very late night didn't get to bed until 3am. We caught up with some old friends and you know how it is, chatting away and then realised it's gone 2 o/c . Annoyed that I missed the London Sunday Ride, maybe I'll get out a bit later for a ride somewhere.
> 
> @welsh dragon, Dydd Gwyl Dewi Sant hapus!



Thank you.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank you.


@GM I will let you into a secret. The only thing that is really welsh about welshie is the bloomers she has specially made by the local mill.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @GM I will let you into a secret. The only thing that is really welsh about welshie is the bloomers she has specially made by the local mill.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

Thanks @PaulSB .
Ride completed. I know I sound like a parrot but its been 4 months.
Did a 10 miler. Very cold, very windy but sunny.
That phrase "use it or lose it" gets sadly truer the older you get. My ar*e was on fire by the time I finished. I got a touch of cramp.
I plan another 10 for Thursday then gradually increase, ready for Spring.
Somebody please promise me that Spring will really come


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks @PaulSB .
> Ride completed. I know I sound like a parrot but its been 4 months.
> Did a 10 miler. Very cold, very windy but sunny.
> That phrase "use it or lose it" gets sadly truer the older you get. My ar*e was on fire by the time I finished. I got a touch of cramp.
> ...




Well done Dave.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks @PaulSB .
> Ride completed. I know I sound like a parrot but its been 4 months.
> Did a 10 miler. Very cold, very windy but sunny.
> That phrase "use it or lose it" gets sadly truer the older you get. My ar*e was on fire by the time I finished. I got a touch of cramp.
> ...


Thought you used it everyday?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Thought you used it everyday?


Note to self.....check and double check every post before Classic has time to read it.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Note to self.....check and double check every post before Classic has time to read it.


Why me?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why me?


Balotelli had the slogan "why me" on his base layer.
I detect certain similarities


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Balotelli had the slogan "why me" on his base layer.
> I detect certain similarities


What's spaghetti/pasta got to do with this?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's spaghetti/pasta got to do with this?


I read your posts on another forum I frequent......."bondage for older people" where your user name is el classico signor. I just assumed Italian = spaghetti.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I read your posts on another forum I frequent......."bondage for older people" where your user name is *el classico signor*. I just assumed Italian = spaghetti.


That's not Italian, and pasta is Chinese in origin.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks @PaulSB .
> Ride completed. I know I sound like a parrot but its been 4 months.
> Did a 10 miler. Very cold, very windy but sunny.
> That phrase "use it or lose it" gets sadly truer the older you get. My ar*e was on fire by the time I finished. I got a touch of cramp.
> ...




Well done!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's not Italian, and pasta is Chinese in origin.


You are being pedantic.
Signor is Italian.
Everyone associates spaghetti with Italy
And............
You did not deny being on the bondage forum 
I rest my case.


----------



## gavroche (1 Mar 2020)

Definitively, 100%, no questions asked, positively, as sure as I can be, no holding back: going for a ride tomorrow.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Definitively, 100%, no questions asked, positively, as sure as I can be, no holding back: going for a ride tomorrow.


Out of interest.......where will your ride take you?
I enjoy reading about our various localities/areas and where the rides take them.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's not Italian, and pasta is Chinese in origin.


I get mine form Sainsburys if I don't make it myself


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Mar 2020)

Lovely pootle up the trailway out to pick up half a dozen free range eggs from "the egg lady" ( who lives in a little cottage on the Cowgrove Road). The "egg lady" lives next door to the "jam lady" who makes some excellent marmalade. 

With the sun being out and all the fields and footpaths being extremely muddy or flooded and impassable there were lots of people out walking along the roads and lanes and we'd exchange a cheerful good morning, it seems like everyone's spirits had been lifted by the sunshine. 

Apart that is, from the roadie who flew past us along a narrow stretch of lane and started shouting at a young family to get out of his way, what a plonker, probably chasing a Strava segment. W⚓


----------



## gavroche (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Out of interest.......where will your ride take you?
> I enjoy reading about our various localities/areas and where the rides take them.


It will only be a short ride, under 20 miles, round the Glan Conwy, Conwy area I think as I will have a west,south west wind for the way back, in my favour.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Out of interest.......where will your ride take you?
> I enjoy reading about our various localities/areas and where the rides take them.


There and back, where else!


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> *You are being pedantic.
> Signor is Italian.*
> Everyone associates spaghetti with Italy
> And............
> ...


And you've changed the spelling!!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> It will only be a short ride, under 20 miles, round the Glan Conwy, Conwy area I think as I will have a west,south west wind for the way back, in my favour.


Lovely area. Enjoy


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> And you've changed the spelling!!


The spelling of ???


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The spelling of ???


Singor to Signor


----------



## gavroche (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Lovely area. Enjoy


I always do, it is such a beautiful part of Wales. And all on my doorstep. Betws y Coed, Capel Curig, LLanberis, Denbigh, all within a 30 miles radius.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Singor to Signor


No no no. It was always Signor. 
You Yorkshire lads......a race of your own.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> I always do, it is such a beautiful part of Wales. And all on my doorstep. Betws y Coed, Capel Curig, LLanberis, Denbigh, all within a 30 miles radius.


Yeah.
The main roads are a bit tight and busy for cycling but I am sure you know lots of minor roads.


----------



## GM (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @GM I will let you into a secret. The only thing that is really welsh about welshie is the bloomers she has specially made by the local mill.




I didn't know Victoria's Secrets were made in Wales!


Well done for getting out on the


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> I didn't know Victoria's Secrets were made in Wales!
> 
> 
> Well done for getting out on the


I should have explained. Welshies bloomers are made in the wire mill. They bring the actual material in by container then reinforce them with wire.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2020)

@Mo1959 not looking good the Saints. For some reason I thought you were near Edinburgh. Why I don't know.

@Dave7 excellent stuff. You'll soon be back in the swing of it.

I've done 6.5 hours on the allotment. Turned two compost heaps over, incorporated a huge volume of hops in to those heaps. I can't quite believe the enormous number of worms in the compost. Great news. Also replaced two rotting pallets and four posts to keep the compost bins from collapsing.

Tidied out the woodshed ready to start logging and splitting for winter 2021. I've already got next winter covered - I hope!!

Two major tasks that needed sorting before spring arrives.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I should have explained. Welshies bloomers are made in the wire mill. They bring the actual material in by container then reinforce them with wire.


I'm not sure how much longer you can get away with these observations!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 not looking good the Saints. For some reason I thought you were near Edinburgh. Why I don't know.


No, Crieff. Perth is just 18 miles away. At least they didn’t get the drubbing I was expecting.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not sure how much longer you can get away with these observations!


Observations or facts. But you may well be right. I will never mention welshies bloomers again......unless she does so first.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2020)

OK. I'm cleaned up and have a small whisky. I have worked hard today.

Usually weigh myself on Wednesday. Thought I'd check this evening. +2.5kg. Not happy, all this sitting in the house with tea and biscuits has to stop. 😡 Very much hoping cycling starts again tomorrow.

Film club tonight. Five households take turns to host a film once a month. Our turn tonight - we are showing The Laundromat starring Meryl Streep. It's based on the Panama Papers scandal.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Observations or facts. But you may well be right. I will never mention welshies bloomers again......unless she does so first.


Hmmmm..........


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2020)

I spent most of the afternoon rehanging our front gate and most of the evening getting the ironing done.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2020)

I have risen!

First.


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. It seems to be raining again.
Dog walking and domestic duties today and the last minute preparations for tomorrows travel will be done.
I cut the grass out the front yesterday so all the grass has been cut the earliest I have ever had to do it. I also sowed my tomato and pepper seeds in hope for an early crop this year. I will do a later showing in a month or two for a later crop, that's the theory anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

@Paulus are you growing under glass? If we get warm weather you may well get an earlier crop. I usually buy tomato plants late April/mid-May which will continue cropping till mid-November even early December in a mild autumn/winter.

I'll be interested to hear how your later, second sowing goes.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Observations or facts. But you may well be right. I will never mention welshies bloomers again......unless she does so first.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2020)

Good morning one and all. 
It's not raining! 
Might see how the legs are this morning and take them out for a run. 

Lovely bike ride with Mrs Tenkay yesterday🚲🚲🌞
Just need to learn to swim and I could become one of them there tri-afferletes 🏊😉


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2020)

good morning


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2020)

Good morning. It god.its a frosty start to the day here.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

Good morning. The sun is up but not exactly shining yet. Light cloud and 3C.

Everyone else has pulled out of the ride!! Can't quite believe it. 

The question now is do I go solo or log up wood? I've nothing else planned though the car is in serious need of a clean.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2020)

Minus 1 here and feels like minus 4.


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2020)

Morning all 

Off to Ilfracombe LIDL this morning.
Got MrsD's brother and brother in law coming down to stay next weekend.......deep joy.
Both are widowers in their 70s and both are boring as hell.
Her brother can talk for hours on the technicalities of metal casting; in fact, that's all he ever does. 
Her brother in law was an old man, attitude wise, 40 years ago. He has only got worse. 
Still.......stiff upper lip and all that......


----------



## numbnuts (2 Mar 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Ilfracombe LIDL this morning.
> Got MrsD's brother and brother in law coming down to stay next weekend.......deep joy.
> ...




We all know people like that. Comiserations


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We all know people like that. Comiserations


Thank you.
I think I'll just sit in a corner with a bottle of Jamesons, smile and nod occasionally.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Thank you.
> I think I'll just sit in a corner with a bottle of Jamesons, smile and nod occasionally.




That's what I do, but without the whiskey.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Ilfracombe LIDL this morning.
> Got MrsD's brother and brother in law coming down to stay next weekend.......deep joy.
> ...


Stick your bike in the boot and come here for the weekend.
By the sound of it they will not notice you are missing


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2020)

Morning all.
Frosty start here but sunny which is already burning it away.
I am being dragged out to the shops this morning. Its our last try to get radiator shelves.......this time its Wicks. You would think it was easy but none of the diy srores have them in. Failng that its Amazon.
Then we will buy some Covonia (we know how to live) as that lurgy may have gone but its left us both very 'chesty'.


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Stick your bike in the boot and come here for the weekend.
> By the sound of it they will not notice you are missing


If only.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2020)

My youngest grandsons are in Coventry today. They are twins. One has an interview at Jaguar Land Rover for an apprenticeship as a mechanical engineer. His brother drove him there as he only has a motorbike and has a prob license so can't go on Motorways. They are both only 17. Kids today have so much confidence


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

Two of the guys are up for a 10.30 start. Today is March 2nd. yesterday was the start of my resolution to take the long way round to the meet point. I better get a shift on.

Just purchased Hive Heating - more tech!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My youngest grandsons are in Coventry today. They are twins. One has an interview at Jaguar Land Rover for an apprenticeship as a mechanical engineer. His brother drove him there as he only has a motorbike and has a prob license so can't go on Motorways. They are both only 17. Kids today have so much confidence


Your parents/grandparents must have said the same about you.
I passed my test in 1964 aged 17. My Dad didn't learn to drive till a long time later.
BTW I hope his interview goes well.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Your parents/grandparents must have said the same about you.
> I passed my test in 1964 aged 17. My Dad didn't learn to drive till a long time later.
> BTW I hope his interview goes well.




I am the only female in my family that has ever driven/drives.


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2020)

Overnight we have had a light dusting of icing sugar.But it has all gone now.Looks like Jorge,who the feck calls these names,we are in Yorkshire.George please only Spanish i knew in my younger days we ate it.


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2020)

One small duck egg for brekkies...


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2020)

Looks like KITTY is the next name,here kitty ,kitty.


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 506701
> 
> One small duck egg for brekkies...


How heavy is it it looks like it has cracked (get it) the plate.


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Paulus are you growing under glass? If we get warm weather you may well get an earlier crop. I usually buy tomato plants late April/mid-May which will continue cropping till mid-November even early December in a mild autumn/winter.
> 
> I'll be interested to hear how your later, second sowing goes.


Yes I will be growing the early crop under glass, and the later crop outside


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> How heavy is it it looks like it has cracked (get it) the plate.


How long did it take to boil the egg?


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2020)

I'm in Attfields Farm Shop between Cosby and Countersthorpe with a coffee and a teacake


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm in Attfields Farm Shop between Cosby and Countersthorpe with a coffee and a teacake
> 
> 
> View attachment 506707


I should be near a cafe.  The cycling gods are very cross with me.

First ride on this bike since it was rebuilt. Got bike out. Walked 10 feet. Foot on left pedal. Swing right leg over. Bang. I'm on the ground. The bars have turned 90 degrees but the wheel is pointing forwards.

I guessed the headset wasn't properly tightened. Down to LBS. Yep, not tightened correctly.

Profuse apologies followed.


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2020)

Just done 45 mins of gardening.The brown bin collection begins again this Thursday,so i have been out and swept up a load of leaves,Bin now full,still two more bin fulls to do.Great to get out in the fresh air and have some exercise.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I should be near a cafe.  The cycling gods are very cross with me.
> 
> First ride on this bike since it was rebuilt. Got bike out. Walked 10 feet. Foot on left pedal. Swing right leg over. Bang. I'm on the ground. The bars have turned 90 degrees but the wheel is pointing forwards.
> 
> ...


Jeez.....imagine if it had loosened at speed!


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> How long did it take to boil the egg?


About 5 minutes.
We have them from the farmer across the road - £3 a dozen.
Just to give an idea of the size ......





I've got big hands - size XL in gloves.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Mar 2020)

Strange local weather. Calmac have cancelled one sailing this afternoon weather related they say which avoids them having to pay compensation. Here 20 or 26 miles away nice day with little wind.
Spent the morning in the poly tunnel which is now the stick shed cutting kindling.
Came home earlier last week and lovely day with sunshine. Only one bus party on the 1000 sailing who sit themselves in the reclining seats and look fixedly at the back of the seat in front. They did not even look out of the windows at the passing scenery which I always do even after many years travelling this route. Why do they even leave home? This behaviour is quite common and I cannot understand the lack of interest in their surroundings. Nowt as queer as folk as they apparently say in some parts of a foreign land.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2020)

My cake is ready. I may have to partake of a slice, just to make sure it tastes OK you understand


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez.....imagine if it had loosened at speed!


Half a mile from my house I'm usually doing 25 mph downhill in to a sharpish lefthand bend!


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Half a mile from my house I'm usually doing 25 mph downhill in to a sharpish lefthand bend!


If it was as loose as you say, then I think you would have noticed well before then.
Oh......hang on a moment.......


----------



## derrick (2 Mar 2020)

I have retired to the pub. Had a busy morning. Did think about a ride. The sun is shinning. And i am just chilling.


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2020)

derrick said:


> I have retired to the pub. Had a busy morning. Did think about a ride. The sun is shinning. And i am just chilling.


Good man.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2020)

Car cleaned, lunch scoffed, coffee supped, now settling down with the new Jack Reacher book. The day is going well.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2020)

Still dry here but a very cold wind. Afraid I have tried and failed to talk myself into a spin. Might just about muster enough enthusiasm for another walk before long. Another coffee in the meantime.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> If it was as loose as you say, then I think you would have noticed well before then.
> Oh......hang on a moment.......





I'm going to clean my car. It's not been a good morning.

First the bike
Second I get the email confirmation for the Hive order. This states, I don't usually read this stuff, "you'll need a spare Ethernet port on your router" GREAT why didn't you ask me this when I phoned with the order??????? You think I'm buying a new router.??????

Hive are a nightmare to get on the phone unless you want to buy. Strange that.

I do have to find a new broadband supplier. Looks like I need one with lots of ethernet ports on the router!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm going to clean my car. It's not been a good morning.
> 
> First the bike
> Second I get the email confirmation for the Hive order. This states, I don't usually read this stuff, "you'll need a spare Ethernet port on your router" GREAT why didn't you ask me this when I phoned with the order??????? You think I'm buying a new router.??????
> ...


Got 4 on the rear of my BT Smarthub........only one used for the telly.


----------



## pawl (2 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm in Attfields Farm Shop between Cosby and Countersthorpe with a coffee and a teacake
> 
> 
> View attachment 506707




was that your first visit.?Used to take my sister to Attfieilds in the car as she was 90 and loved the place.

Alas in the past. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## derrick (2 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Still dry here but a very cold wind. Afraid I have tried and failed to talk myself into a spin. Might just about muster enough enthusiasm for another walk before long. Another coffee in the meantime.


I think i might have to spin tonight.Another GCN HIIT.😁


----------



## GM (2 Mar 2020)

Just done my good deed for the day. On Saturday when walking the dog I found a Visa debit card on the pavement, so popped it into our local NatWest. Thinking that if I ever lost a card I'd hope that someone would do the decent thing too!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Just done my good deed for the day. On Saturday when walking the dog I found a Visa debit card on the pavement, so popped it into our local NatWest. Thinking that if I ever lost a card I'd hope that someone would do the decent thing too!


Do you get a reward for that ? I know thats not your motif but do I recall that the banks used to automatically reward the finder?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Still dry here but a very cold wind. Afraid I have tried and failed to talk myself into a spin. Might just about muster enough enthusiasm for another walk before long. Another coffee in the meantime.


2 hours ago I was thinking its a nice day for a ride. Since then the wind has come back and the temperature has dipped......not nice out there.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2020)

We have now exhausted all the diy stores and cannot buy radiator shelves anywhere. Even Wicks tell me "only on line I'm afraid".
I want to physically see the finish and the fixings, not choose it from a tiny photo. Ahh well 
On a possitive note I got some nice lamb for my next curry plus some lovely bacon,,,,,,from the local butcher as against a supermarket.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> was that your first visit.?Used to take my sister to Attfieilds in the car as she was 90 and loved the place.
> 
> Alas in the past. Hope you enjoyed it.



Yes, I usually use The Cook In The Nook in Cosby


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2020)

I got back about 2 with 53 miles on. A new cafe for me today Attfields Farm Shop, but familiar roads, I used the regular route I use for The Cook In The Nook at Cosby but when I got into the village I carried on to the farm shop, when I came out I turned right and rode into Countesthorpe then picked up my regular route home from there, then added a small loop on the end, when I got into Monks Kirby I carried on into Brinklow then turned past Coombe Abbey then right onto Clifford Bridge Rd, left onto Belgrave road then right onto Hipswell Highway and home. A cracking morning for a bike ride, bright, sunny and breezy, though the wind wasn't as strong as it has been. most of the ride out was a blast as I ran with a tail wind, the ride home was a bit of a grovel into the wind but wasn't as slow and hard as some of the rides I've done this year. I enjoyed that.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/45275074


----------



## gavroche (2 Mar 2020)

Hello. I am a man of my word. I did go for my ride, it was cold and it was hard. It is amazing how quickly you lose your fitness, even with only one month off the bike. I was hoping that walking the dog would compensate towards keeping some fitness but it doesn't seem to. 
I hope the weather will improve enough now for me to ride for often and more regularly.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2020)

The boys are here. Interview done. Grandson thinks it went really well. There are 90 apprenticeships this year and he and the other 5 candidates were the first to be interviewed as they scored the highest marks in the online test.

He will find put in 2 weeks if he has been successful. They came home the Newtown
Way so they could drop in for tea and cake.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Hello. I am a man of my word. I did go for my ride, it was cold and it was hard. It is amazing how quickly you lose your fitness, even with only one month off the bike. I was hoping that walking the dog would compensate towards keeping some fitness but it doesn't seem to.
> I hope the weather will improve enough now for me to ride for often and more regularly.


Gavroche, have you ever done the road from Corwen/Druid through to Betws y Coed or on to Beddgelert (or any of those roads) ?
We used to drive that regularly for holidays and I always thought it would be lovely to cycle it.
I often think it would be nice to put the bike in the car, drive out and do a 50ish mile trip (there and back).


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The boys are here. Interview done. Grandson thinks it went really well. There are 90 apprenticeships this year and he and the other 5 candidates were the first to be interviewed as they scored the highest marks in the online test.
> 
> He will find put in 2 weeks if he has been successful. They came home the Newtown
> Way so they could drop in for tea and cake.



I wish them a successful outcome.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I wish them a successful outcome.



Thanks.


----------



## gavroche (2 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Gavroche, have you ever done the road from Corwen/Druid through to Betws y Coed or on to Beddgelert (or any of those roads) ?
> We used to drive that regularly for holidays and I always thought it would be lovely to cycle it.
> I often think it would be nice to put the bike in the car, drive out and do a 50ish mile trip (there and back).


Yes, I have ridden from Betws y Coed to Beddgelert and back. It is a great ride with beautiful scenery.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2020)

Wahey, I managed a 10k run in the sunshine 🏃🌞
Well, I say "run" but it was more of a shuffle. 

Mrs Tenkay had headed off to the gym by the time I got back so I thought I'd earn some Brownie points. 
Hoovered the kitchen floor and thought I'd go the extra mile and have a go with the steam mop. 

I was feeling rather pleased with myself when Mrs Tenkay arrived home. She seemed very impressed as she surveyed my handiwork and I was basking in the self satisfied glow of a job well done. A few minutes later I heard " why does the floor feel sticky?" 

Apparently you're not supposed to fill the cleaning tank with neat detergent. 🙄


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The boys are here. Interview done. Grandson thinks it went really well. There are 90 apprenticeships this year and he and the other 5 candidates were the first to be interviewed as they scored the highest marks in the online test.
> 
> He will find put in 2 weeks if he has been successful. They came home the Newtown
> Way so they could drop in for tea and cake.


I believe that apprenticeships are the way forward, not only giving the skills needed in any given field, but also the work place skills to go forward in life as well..
Good luck to your grandson.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Her brother can talk for hours on the technicalities of metal casting; in fact, that's all he ever does.
> Her brother in law was an old man, attitude wise, 40 years ago. He has only got worse.
> Still.......stiff upper lip and all that......


Tell him your thinking about getting into tamping.


----------



## GM (2 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do you get a reward for that ? I know thats not your motif but do I recall that the banks used to automatically reward the finder?





No such luck, just a thank you!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> I believe that apprenticeships are the way forward, not only giving the skills needed in any given field, but also the work place skills to go forward in life as well..
> Good luck to your grandson.




Thanks.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We have now exhausted all the diy stores and cannot buy radiator shelves anywhere. Even Wicks tell me "only on line I'm afraid".
> I want to physically see the finish and the fixings, not choose it from a tiny photo. Ahh well
> On a possitive note I got some nice lamb for my next curry plus some lovely bacon,,,,,,from the local butcher as against a supermarket.


According to the Wickes site, clearance item, Product code: 165087. £12 each
Only two left,
One in Birmingham, the other Swansea. Both available on click and collect, so unless they've changed that part, you should be able to get them sent to your local one


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2020)

After wearing myself out gardening. i have spent the afternoon in a very warm conservatory,reading my latest book,no not one wot i wrote.David Baldacci The Fallen,Bald Acci that name rings a bell for some reason.The previous one by John Grisham Sycamore Row was a very good read.It has been a good day.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

You know I really haven't enjoyed today and now I'm feeling nackered.

Bike issue
No ride
Hive issue - took two hours to get through on phone
Couldn't log in to Virgin credit card account. 30 minutes on phone. Eventually the lady asked "Which one of our websites are you using?" Me "online.virgin/bank" Lady "Oh that's the wrong one" I said nothing - will to live rapidly disappearing.
Mrs P has a new Samsung A51. It looks very nice but I'm getting a lot of questions as Mrs P is moving from an iPhone 4! 
Can I go to bed soon?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Got 4 on the rear of my BT Smarthub........only one used for the telly.


I have a Sky router and only two ports, one goes to the TV, the other to the Sonos.

My broadband is close to renewal. I was staying with Sky but may have to move just to get a new router. Or tell Sky I'm leaving unless I get a four port router.

I'd like to get Hive but admit the main incentive is it comes with a new thermostat and boiler controls which I suspect we need. Also with an Amazon Echo though I confess I'm not sure what that does!!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have a Sky router and only two ports, one goes to the TV, the other to the Sonos.
> 
> My broadband is close to renewal. I was staying with Sky but may have to move just to get a new router. Or tell Sky I'm leaving unless I get a four port router.
> 
> I'd like to get Hive but admit the main incentive is it comes with a new thermostat and boiler controls which I suspect we need. Also with an Amazon Echo though I confess I'm not sure what that does!!


Your TV would probably be fine with a wireless connection. I really just wired the living room one as it was easy for access but the bedroom tv is connected wirelessly and works perfectly with no signal drops or anything.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> After wearing myself out gardening. i have spent the afternoon in a very warm conservatory,reading my latest book,no not one wot i wrote.David Baldacci The Fallen,Bald Acci that name rings a bell for some reason.The previous one by John Grisham Sycamore Row was a very good read.It has been a good day.


I’m sure I’ve read some of his too a while ago. I like crime/thriller stuff too.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Your TV would probably be fine with a wireless connection. I really just wired the living room one as it was easy for access but the bedroom tv is connected wirelessly and works perfectly with no signal drops or anything.



That's a good thought I'll have a look later. I wired the TV because it's only a few feet from the router.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

Just been reading about the Coronavirus outbreak in Haslemere, Surrey. I haven't been there in possibly 45 years but it's where I went to primary school.

I'm a touch amused to see it described as an "exclusive Surrey market town" and "affluent commuter community." Times have changed. The Hindhead British Legion has closed for a deep clean - that's going to rock things!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just been reading about the Coronavirus outbreak in Haslemere, Surrey. I haven't been there in possibly 45 years but it's where I went to primary school.


So this Coronavirus is all your fault then ??


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So this Coronavirus is all your fault then ??


Yeah. I mentioned it to Mrs P........she's put me in isolation.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yeah. I mentioned it to Mrs P........she's put me in isolation.


No nookie tonight then. She sounds a hard woman.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No nookie tonight then. She sounds a hard woman.


No questions on "what does this do, why doesn't this work" on the phone though.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I got back about 2 with 53 miles on. A new cafe for me today Attfields Farm Shop, but familiar roads, I used the regular route I use for The Cook In The Nook at Cosby but when I got into the village I carried on to the farm shop, when I came out I turned right and rode into Countesthorpe then picked up my regular route home from there, then added a small loop on the end, when I got into Monks Kirby I carried on into Brinklow then turned past Coombe Abbey then right onto Clifford Bridge Rd, left onto Belgrave road then right onto Hipswell Highway and home. A cracking morning for a bike ride, bright, sunny and breezy, though the wind wasn't as strong as it has been. most of the ride out was a blast as I ran with a tail wind, the ride home was a bit of a grovel into the wind but wasn't as slow and hard as some of the rides I've done this year. I enjoyed that.
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/45275074



Which cafe do you prefer? I am looking to do a ride out that direction in the next couple of weeks if it ever stops raining lol. Have only doing short rides since December, I hate riding in the rain . Too many years having to ride to work in all weathers. Don’t think a have been out for a proper ride since I rode out to stony cove in early October.To be honest I dont seem to have got further than Farmers fare or Badger tea rooms in months 😂😂


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Which cafe do you prefer? I am looking to do a ride out that direction in the next couple of weeks if it ever stops raining lol. Have only doing short rides since December, I hate riding in the rain . Too many years having to ride to work in all weathers. Don’t think a have been out for a proper ride since I rode out to stony cove in early October.To be honest I dont seem to have got further than Farmers fare or Badger tea rooms in months 😂😂



I like them both, at the mo probably slightly favouring the farm shop, but both are good, the farm shop has a slightly less fancy menu and more of the traditional stuff. The Badgers Tea Room is a good one for me, if the forecast is dodgy, I can work out some good long routes out and back, but if its raining when I come out the cafe I'm less than 10 miles from home.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> No questions on "what does this do, why doesn't this work" on the phone though.


Now I thought things had gone quiet..........


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2020)

Morning. Cool but dry this morning.

I always browse the evenings tv to see what's on and it is dreadful tonight. Absolutely nothing I would watch. Maybe I will find a reasonable film on Amazon Prime to justify the subscription. I'm inclined to forget I have it to be honest.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Cool but dry this morning.
> 
> I always browse the evenings tv to see what's on and it is dreadful tonight. Absolutely nothing I would watch. Maybe I will find a reasonable film on Amazon Prime to justify the subscription. I'm inclined to forget I have it to be honest.


Liverpool vs Chelsea is on if can get bbc1. Just sayin like


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2020)

Like the stock market when Donald Trump places sanctions on China, I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Cool but dry this morning.
> 
> I always browse the evenings tv to see what's on and it is dreadful tonight. Absolutely nothing I would watch. Maybe I will find a reasonable film on Amazon Prime to justify the subscription. I'm inclined to forget I have it to be honest.


On Sunday night we watched "Laundromat" when we hosted film club. Second time I've seen it. It's quirky with a true story line and some subtle humour. Worth a watch. It's on Netflix but I don't know about Amazon. You could do the Netflix free trial?

I feel Netflix is very good, often better than BBC.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

Morning all. I was going to type quietly so as not to wake you all but I see some of you lot are already up and about.
I went to bed early last night and slept well so up by 06.10. Done some tidying up and now enjoying a coffee. I will have a bit of breckie then I am playing golf. I only agreed as the forecast was for sun......it now says rain all day, I am not happy about that


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2020)

Hello world. Guess what has happened today??  I was watching a bit about flooding at Ironbridge and in East Yorkshire. It must be the worst thing which can happen to your house.

Been awake and up for hours. I have to:


Write a short report for the cycle club
Book Velodrome
Check the TV wi fi
Housework
Prepare tea
Look for a broadband deal
Find some motivation for the above 
I write this list in the hope it will bring motivation. A cycling buddy is picking me up to go to the pub tonight. More calories which will remain unburnt for sometime


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

BTW, here is a dream for you to interpret (from last night).
I was a young single man and on the bus with a young lady. I was looking at her lips and she said "no, I dont like kissing in public"......so I tried to say all the right things eg "no, I agree with you".
But here is the thing......she had a full moustache Not a pencil type, it covered her top lip.
Now.........
She was all female, I have never swung both ways
I vividly recall thinking "how can I kiss her through that moustache"?
That was it, the dream then switched to a totally different theme.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> .....it now says rain all day, I am not happy about that



Oh tell me about it. This weather is soooooo frustrating.....................


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Cool but dry this morning.
> 
> I always browse the evenings tv to see what's on and it is dreadful tonight. Absolutely nothing I would watch. Maybe I will find a reasonable film on Amazon Prime to justify the subscription. I'm inclined to forget I have it to be honest.



I watched "Anna" last night and quite enjoyed it. A Luc Besson film with Helen Mirren. 
Lots of action and a tad violent but in that stylised way that seems slightly surreal. 
On Amazon btw


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2020)

Morning all 
Doggie walking first thing, then a stroll down to the village to have a spot of lunch.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2020)

Good morning, yoga this morning, housework this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> BTW, here is a dream for you to interpret (from last night).
> I was a young single man and on the bus with a young lady. I was looking at her lips and she said "no, I dont like kissing in public"......so I tried to say all the right things eg "no, I agree with you".
> But here is the thing......she had a full moustache Not a pencil type, it covered her top lip.
> Now.........
> ...




Weirdo


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2020)

Good morning all. The rain has started and it's cold.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I watched "Anna" last night and quite enjoyed it. A Luc Besson film with Helen Mirren.
> Lots of action and a tad violent but in that stylised way that seems slightly surreal.
> On Amazon btw


Thanks....that sounds promising. I like Helen Mirren.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2020)

Nice walk. Some nice early sun and the birds were singing loudly.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Mar 2020)

Just checked and see that I am £25 better off as one of my Premium bonds came up. 👍

Off to join Mrs Tenkay on one of the "Health Walks" that she leads from time to time, then I'm planning to get familiar with the workings of my Brompton rear tensioner 🤔


----------



## Paulus (3 Mar 2020)

Morning all, a cool but dry start to the day. The dog will be walked and then we're off to the airport 🛩 for warmer climates. I'll send some pictures back, I know you won't be jealous or anything like that.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2020)

I won sod all on the premium bonds this month.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I won sod all on the premium bonds this month.


Don't think I have either, although I noticed last month it took a while to show up so maybe hope yet. Lol.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't think I have either, although I noticed last month it took a while to show up so maybe hope yet. Lol.



There is an NS&I app that keeps a track of your winnings and shows how long to the next draw etc. 

With the Email notifications I've noticed that you get a separate email for each of the prizes you have won.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Mar 2020)

Hi


----------



## oldwheels (3 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I won sod all on the premium bonds this month.


Bad month only £25 here.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I won sod all on the premium bonds this month.


Same here. Zilch!


----------



## GM (3 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I won sod all on the premium bonds this month.




I've won sod all on the premium bonds in the last 20 odd years. Perhaps I'm in line for a big win!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Bad month only £25 here.


Have you had any big wins? I just got mine start of the year and got £125 January and £100 February but I presume there will be months with nothing or just £25 too even with the maximum holding.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you had any big wins? I just got mine start of the year and got £125 January and £100 February but I presume there will be months with nothing or just £25 too even with the maximum holding.



I have had one win of £100. Just out of interest I keep note of the Prize fund interest rate equivalent to see how much statistically I should win over the course of a year.
Of course if I am ahead of the game then someone is behind. 
One thing to note is that I have my winnings automatically reinvested. If you do that then the winnings are invested in new bonds that immediately go into the next months draw. If you invest cash then you have to wait a month before they become eligible.

A further point is that the maximum holding is £50K. If you hold the maximum and your winnings are reinvested in Bonds, then those Bonds are not eligible to win a Prize. ( Not that I have £50K floating around :-) )


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I have had one win of £100. Just out of interest I keep note of the Prize fund interest rate equivalent to see how much statistically I should win over the course of a year.
> Of course if I am ahead of the game then someone is behind.
> One thing to note is that I have my winnings automatically reinvested. If you do that then the winnings are invested in new bonds that immediately go into the next months draw. If you invest cash then you have to wait a month before they become eligible.
> 
> A further point is that the maximum holding is £50K. If you hold the maximum and your winnings are reinvested in Bonds, then those Bonds are not eligible to win a Prize. ( Not that I have £50K floating around :-) )


I bought the max purely as it was some of the inheritance following dad's death and felt it was as well in there as anywhere else with the current interest rates. It's always a bit of excitement each month and at least the capital is still there unlike the lottery.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> I've won sod all on the premium bonds in the last 20 odd years. Perhaps I'm in line for a big win!


I won once.....cant recall how much but it was a small amount.
This time next year I'll be a Millionaire still skint


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2020)

I don't have much Money tied up on PB's so that is probably why I havnt won anything.


----------



## GM (3 Mar 2020)

If you could see me now it'll be a sight for sore eyes, I'm sitting at the computer eating my breakfast with my feet soaking in the foot bubble spa!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have much Money tied up on PB's so that is probably why I havnt won anything.


I have loads in it, megabucks.
Well
Errh
£100


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Now I thought things had gone quiet..........


Usually are at that time, not many up and about.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

Well, there I was, sat my car on the way to golf.
It was hissing down.
There was standing water everywhere so the course would be a mud bath.
The traffic was awful.
I asked myself "what the hell are you doing"? Turned round and came back home.
I am sat in the conservatory now with a drink and a half decent book.....and I am dry & warm


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have loads in it, megabucks.
> Well
> Errh
> £100




Mega bucks I see.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh tell me about it. This weather is soooooo frustrating.....................


There's snow this side, in Gods County.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I bought the max purely as it was some of the inheritance following dad's death and felt it was as well in there as anywhere else with the current interest rates. It's always a bit of excitement each month and at least the capital is still there unlike the lottery.


Hey Mo......I have a great idea for you, well for us actually. Now I dont get too many of these so you will need to act fast while you have the chance.
Why dont we join forces and strengthen our chances of winning?
My £100 and your £50K. I promise to split all my winnings with you and likewise you split all your winnings with me. We can't go wrong!! What do you say?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hey Mo......I have a great idea for you, well for us actually. Now I dont get too many of these so you will need to act fast while you have the chance.
> Why dont we join forces and strengthen our chances of winning?
> My £100 and your £50K. I promise to split all my winnings with you and likewise you split all your winnings with me. We can't go wrong!! What do you say?



I can Imagine what she would say and it ends with ......off


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can Imagine what she would say and it ends with ......off


This is Mo we are talking about.
She wouldn't say that.
Would she ?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> This is Mo we are talking about.
> She wouldn't say that.
> Would she ?




You want to bet on that? I wouldn't if i were you


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have much Money tied up on PB's so that is probably why I havnt won anything.


I've got a few grand in PBs but rarely get a win....maybe a couple of hundred quid over the last 5 years.
I've recently cashed some of them in and bought some extra NI contributions towards my state pension. I reckon that will be a far better investment.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've got a few grand in PBs but rarely get a win....maybe a couple of hundred quid over the last 5 years.
> I've recently cashed some of them in and bought some extra NI contributions towards my state pension. I reckon that will be a far better investment.


Without a doubt...... a far, far better return.


----------



## Paulus (3 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I won sod all on the premium bonds this month.


Nor I. Diddly diddly nothing.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2020)

I'm back from yoga, our teacher found muscles to stretch that I didn't know I had, she's always good for a good workout.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> This is Mo we are talking about.
> She wouldn't say that.
> Would she ?


Erm.........have you forgotten where I used to work.....sadly I swear like a trooper. Lol


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2020)

I finally forced myself out for a little spin on the hybrid. Glad of the mudguards as the roads are still pretty wet and messy. Between putting on a bit of weight and not being out much, it's feeling a bit of a slog. Hopefully once I drop a few pounds and get some miles in the legs it will feel better.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Erm.........have you forgotten where I used to work.....sadly I swear like a trooper. Lol


Can I take that as a 'maybe' then ?.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2020)

I'm at the pharmacy....


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm at the pharmacy....
> View attachment 506829


Imagine if you lived up here.........free prescriptions!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm at the pharmacy....
> View attachment 506829


A sure fire guarantee to fight the coronavirus.
Just one warning though......it has to be taken regularly to be effective.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you had any big wins? I just got mine start of the year and got £125 January and £100 February but I presume there will be months with nothing or just £25 too even with the maximum holding.


Biggest win I had was £600 but sometimes £100 or £75. Mostly £50 or £25 with very few blanks. On balance I think I do better than sticking the money in some account somewhere where the small print puts me off,
particularly the bit where it says I will probably lose out if taking the money out before a certain date. I prefer to have it where I can get the money easily and quickly if required. I did not lose out but again did not gain over some low risk investments where I had to fight to get my money back.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Imagine if you lived up here.........free prescriptions!


I get free prescriptions anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world. Guess what has happened today??  I was watching a bit about flooding at Ironbridge and in East Yorkshire. It must be the worst thing which can happen to your house.
> 
> Been awake and up for hours. I have to:
> 
> ...



Got a lot done. Time for tea and snooze.

@Mo1959 thanks for your suggestion re the TV wi fi. I've now got loads of options we weren't using, didn't know existed! I think the picture is better especially now I've discovered Cinema mode. The only downside is we can't record without having the old BT box connected. I've set things so the standard TV cahnnels are received through the box and then connected to the TV. This is what we had before. I'm not going to tell my wife as the best way to find out if there is a problem is to wait for her to shout. I'll leave it a week and then 'fess up. 

All our other services are now coming via wi fi. Thanks again


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you had any big wins? I just got mine start of the year and got £125 January and £100 February but I presume there will be months with nothing or just £25 too even with the maximum holding.


I'm going to sound a bit geeky now but I work hard on our finances. Mrs P and I both had the maximum holding for 2-3 years. It was part of our respective lump sums. Like you we enjoy the small monthly excitment. I won an average of £53/month and Mrs P £58/month. Through 2019 I won 11/12 months and Mrs P 10/12. Between us it was usually £100-£150. We sold the bulk and reinvested elsewhere. We have an investment which returned 7.23% in 2019 and the PBs only 1.65%. My confidence re investing large sums has grown so I put the cash in to the existing investment.

Many years ago, possibly 30, we won £500 - we are still sleeping on the bed that bought! Though we have changed the mattress.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2020)

Another walk done, so 8.5 miles in total. Almost spring like apart from the chilly wind.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2020)

I ordered new front brake discs for the Volvo - whopping great 336mm jobs. I've just giggled at watching them poor delivery man trying not to have a hernia as he dragged them up the driveway. The scales say they're 24kg...


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

I have just put a chicken jalfrezi in the slow cooker pot. I will leave it to marinate overnight then slow cook for 8 hours.
I used spices plus fresh corriander etc. I must say its already smelling and looking good


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I ordered new front brake discs for the Volvo - whopping great 336mm jobs. I've just giggled at watching them poor delivery man trying not to have a hernia as he dragged them up the driveway. The scales say they're 24kg...


Years ago (1980s) I had a short term job selling Volvos. The 240 was the flagship........before the 740s.
People would say "its like driving a tank". We would reply "in the case of an accident would you rather be in a Ford Cortina or a tank"?. But it seriously was like a tank, especially the ones before power steering.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2020)

XC90 is the safest car on the UK roads - no one has died in an XC90.

Flattened plenty of innocent passers by through...


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just put a chicken jalfrezi in the slow cooker pot. I will leave it to marinate overnight then slow cook for 8 hours.
> I used spices plus fresh corriander etc. I must say its already smelling and looking good


Chicken & Chorizo with Spinach and Bulgur wheat tonight. 
Does that qualify for the Pretentious Nobbery thread @Drago ?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Chicken & Chorizo with Spinach and Bulgur wheat tonight.
> Does that qualify for the Pretentious Nobbery thread @Drago ?


Not too keen on chorizo. I like the flavour but not the lumps of fat in it


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2020)

Tuesday night is fish and chips night. Mrs D ru s a brownies group and to safe her cooking later etc we have a fish supper on a Tuesday.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2020)

We had snake and pygmy pie today.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We had snake and pygmy pie today.


Free range lamb not around yet?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Free range lamb not around yet?


Havnt seen any


----------



## GM (3 Mar 2020)

[QUOTE="PaulSB, post: 5901261, member: 331"
Many years ago, possibly 30, we won £500 - we are still sleeping on the bed that bought! *Though we have changed the mattress*. 
[/QUOTE]

What about the sheets!


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Havnt seen any


Freezer ready for when you do?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Freezer ready for when you do?




I shall make room


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2020)

I see in the news that Corona beer is changing its name to avoid unsavoury associations with the coronavirus. Ebola Premium 4.8% will be on the shelves from Friday.


----------



## pawl (3 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A sure fire guarantee to fight the coronavirus.
> Just one warning though......it has to be taken regularly to be effective.



And don’t let the glass touch your mouth 👄


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Havnt seen any


Lots of newborn lambs around here at the moment.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Lots of newborn lambs around here at the moment.


She"ll be down this weekend.


----------



## pawl (3 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well, there I was, sat my car on the way to golf.
> It was hissing down.
> There was standing water everywhere so the course would be a mud bath.
> The traffic was awful.
> ...



Standing water.Running water.Anbody been confronted with walking water Answers from Jesus.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2020)

Morning. A chilly one. Car windscreens are all frosted. Should be nice again later though. Be nice for a brisk walk.

Email from SSE saying they are putting the leccy up again. You would think trying to get people away from using fossil fuels and onto wind and wave generated electric they should be reducing it not putting it up!


----------



## screenman (4 Mar 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2020)

Good morning one and all, a bit of a grey day but at least the wind has dropped. 

Rain is due about 9:00, just in time for the morning run that my mate arranged☔🏃


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2020)

Hello everyone. Looks like a decent day ahead. Still, fluffy white cloud and a touch of sun. 

 see you later!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2020)

Morning. It's Brrr here


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Mar 2020)

Morning all . Up early waiting for Severn Trent


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Cold (again) but no rain yet..... thats due in by 1400.
We are off to Liverpool shortly to
A. See the new big warship. I dont like war in any way or shape but this ship is supposed to be a bit special.
B. Visit the old museum. Did the new one and was not too impressed. Not been to the old natural history one for many years.
3. Have a meal out somewhere. Hopefully a chinese but most are Lebanese now.
4. No doubt Mrs D will find a 'must visit' shop
We will take the car to be valeted (right near the train station) as we can leave it all day for free, then get the train in.


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2020)

Morning all 
Most important thing to do today is to nip down to my local brewery and pick up a case of beer for the weekend.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2020)

Morning people


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2020)

Dunno what to do today. Mini D feeling a little flaky but still wants to go to school, so I can't go for a bike ride in case I get the call to go and pick her up. May just enjoy a chill out day and read a book.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2020)

Morning all looks  outside


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2020)

Back from the run, just a fine drizzle and managed not to stop except for crossing the road. 🏃🚗

On the way round we were talking about the importance of getting out out in the fresh air, be it for a walk, run, or bike ride. It's a boost for your mental as well as physical well being.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Back from the run, just a fine drizzle and managed not to stop except for crossing the road. 🏃🚗
> 
> On the way round we were talking about the importance of getting out out in the fresh air, be it for a walk, run, or bike ride. It's a boost for your mental as well as physical well being.


Definitely. It's still really chilly up here but hoping the afternoon might warm up enough for a bimble. I often struggle to get out the door, but nearly always feel the better for it once I do.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2020)

I've spent most of the morning cleaning the car inside and out, now we're out enjoying lunch and its raining


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2020)

Just got a letter from the NHS to say I have to play with my “do dos” in two weeks time


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just got a letter from the NHS to say I have to play with my “do dos” in two weeks time


Give us a clue what your "do dos" is. I have a camera up/down** my "johnson" every 6 months (just gone to every 12 months now). Its not something I look forward to but it not painful, more uncomfortable.
**as I am on my back when they do it then technically its 'down'


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2020)

A question for the wise old heads on this forum.
We managed to get to the Liverpool museum. Sadly, so did at least a million 7 year old school kids. Each one of the little sh*ts could scream and shout at a minum of 250 decibels.......how do they manage to do that??


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for the wise old heads on this forum.
> We managed to get to the Liverpool museum. Sadly, so did at least a million 7 year old school kids. Each one of the little sh*ts could scream and shout at a minum of 250 decibels.......how do they manage to do that??



Possibly a side effect of reflections from all the hard surfaces.

You get several groups of people chatting at the same time and their voices get reflected off the various hard surfaces.
The echoes arrive back at our ears with slight delays making it more difficult to follow the conversation.
People raise their voices so they can be heard above the hubbub.
Rinse and repeat until you can't hear yourself think.
(and the youngsters haven't yet learned the social niceties of conversation and are more apt to get over excited)

That's why I only attend Tapestry exhibitions 😉


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for the wise old heads on this forum.
> We managed to get to the Liverpool museum. Sadly, so did at least a million 7 year old school kids. Each one of the little sh*ts could scream and shout at a minum of 250 decibels.......how do they manage to do that??



_"A child has short vocal cords, they produce short air waves and consequently a high pitched voice. As a child grows, the vocal cords become longer causing the voice to become deeper."_


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2020)

@Tenkaykev @classic33 . I am sorry but you have let me down. I did not want facts, I want SYMPATHY!!!!!!!.
I got back home with such a headache that I had to pour myself a large whisky.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Tenkaykev @classic33 . I am sorry but you have let me down. I did not want facts, I want SYMPATHY!!!!!!!.
> I got back home with such a headache that *I had to pour myself a large whisky.*


Not the best idea though!
Alcohol sensitises the hearing, making everything seem louder than usual.


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2020)

Perhaps that's why I like motorhead.


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2020)

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.


Night Mary Elle


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2020)

Crikey 7.10 and no one here. Good morning all. It's dawning a beautiful day here, clear blue sky, not a breath of wind. Frost last night but it's +2C now.

Shortly I will commence ironing. Then it's a quick trip to the LBS for a cleat screw followed by logging and splitting for winter 2021.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2020)

Good morning. Chuffing cold here at the moment


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2020)

In other news. Our next door neighbour has had a bad cough which developed in to a chest infection. My wife is concerned she may have pneumonia now. Our neighbour was ill before we went to Vietnam.

Yesterday she was refused a GP appointment on the basis she had contact with us. We returned 22 days ago, well beyond the isolation period. Surely we should have been told to self-isolate especially if simple contact is going to refuse others medical treatment?

Crackers.


----------



## Drago (5 Mar 2020)

I have risen!

Muttley walked, got to walk Mini D to school in a bit, then I'll contemplate what to do with the day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Mar 2020)

Good morning one and all. 
My internal alarm malfunctioned and I awoke after 7:00.
Looking out on a sea of grey glistening roads and that fine mizzle that chills to the bone. 
Am I despondent? Nah, I woke up feeling refreshed, I've got mizzle proof outdoor wear, and today, I choose to be cheerful 😁👍


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2020)

Good morning, bike ride later.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2020)

Morning folk. No Mo yet??? Now I am worried .
Cold here with a layer of frost. Very still with no wind. We live about a mile and a half from the motorway but this morning I could clearly hear the traffic. I like to hear or see them rushing to work at this time. Everyone doing their best to keep my pension going .
Curry is now in the slow cooker. All the tidying up done and I am sat with a coffee.
Life can be good sometimes


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2020)

I know one or two enjoy reading of others rides during the week, this was mine yesterday. Three of us met up at 09.00, weather was great and we all felt over-dressed! After an hour or so the sun disappeared but the weather remained good for riding, temperature OK and little wind. Overall we covered 50 miles and used the following route

Home >Top o' th' Lane >Samlesbury Bottoms >Nabs Head >Ramsgreave >York >Whalley >Bashall >Balderstone >Roach Bridge. I've been a little selective there with places we passed through!!!!  Basically we did Chorley >Blackburn >Whalley >Ribchester >Chorley! Cafe stop was in Ribchester at my joint favourite cafe. I'm on low carbs at the moment so scrambed egg and beans was devoured with no toast. 

Two incidents. I hit a pot hole and punctured. It was agreed my tube fitting was a masterclass, even had a talced tube. On the way home on reaching a crossroad I stopped and gracefully fell off. It was agreed this was one of the funniest things the others had seen for a while. Buggers!

I'd had trouble with unclipping the left foot all ride and thought the pedal needed backing off. No! My foot simply wouldn't unclip and I had reached a stop. Only one way to go - left and down. Turned out I had lost a cleat screw and when I twisted the cleat stayed in position while my foot simply pivoted on the insecure cleat. Bike shop visit later.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2020)

its come up on my faebook memories page this morning that I've had my Genesis Flyer for 5 years now, about 9600 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I know one or two enjoy reading of others rides during the week, this was mine yesterday. Three of us met up at 09.00, weather was great and we all felt over-dressed! After an hour or so the sun disappeared but the weather remained good for riding, temperature OK and little wind. Overall we covered 50 miles and used the following route
> 
> Home >Top o' th' Lane >Samlesbury Bottoms >Nabs Head >Ramsgreave >York >Whalley >Bashall >Balderstone >Roach Bridge. I've been a little selective there with places we passed through!!!!  Basically we did Chorley >Blackburn >Whalley >Ribchester >Chorley! Cafe stop was in Ribchester at my joint favourite cafe. I'm on low carbs at the moment so scrambed egg and beans was devoured with no toast.
> 
> ...


Lol. Eventful ride. Won't bother telling you about mine then as it was very boring in comparison. 

Lovely walk this morning and spied 2 otter on the river and managed to watch them for a few minutes before they disappeared.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2020)

its started to rain here, thats not in the forecast


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I know one or two enjoy reading of others rides during the week, this was mine yesterday. Three of us met up at 09.00, weather was great and we all felt over-dressed! After an hour or so the sun disappeared but the weather remained good for riding, temperature OK and little wind. Overall we covered 50 miles and used the following route
> 
> Home >Top o' th' Lane >Samlesbury Bottoms >Nabs Head >Ramsgreave >York >Whalley >Bashall >Balderstone >Roach Bridge. I've been a little selective there with places we passed through!!!!  Basically we did Chorley >Blackburn >Whalley >Ribchester >Chorley! Cafe stop was in Ribchester at my joint favourite cafe. I'm on low carbs at the moment so scrambed egg and beans was devoured with no toast.
> 
> ...



That was an enjoyable read, hope you are not to bruised from the fall.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That was an enjoyable read, hope you are not to bruised from the fall.


I'm a bit paranoid about my cleats coming loose and probably over tighten them when fitting. Sometimes put a bit of thread lock on too.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That was an enjoyable read, hope you are not to bruised from the fall.


I've had a left wrist issue off and on for a couple of years. A couple of ibuprofen and bag of frozen sweetcorn helped. OK this morning though aches a little.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm a bit paranoid about my cleats coming loose and probably over tighten them when fitting. Sometimes put a bit of thread lock on too.


I think it's happened to me 4/5 times. I carry a spare screw in my bag though after yesterday I've run out! 

I don't know why as I always tighten as much as possible. It's always the left foot which is my unclipping foot so it may just be all the twists.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I know one or two enjoy reading of others rides during the week, this was mine yesterday. Three of us met up at 09.00, weather was great and we all felt over-dressed! After an hour or so the sun disappeared but the weather remained good for riding, temperature OK and little wind. Overall we covered 50 miles and used the following route
> 
> Home >Top o' th' Lane >Samlesbury Bottoms >Nabs Head >Ramsgreave >York >Whalley >Bashall >Balderstone >Roach Bridge. I've been a little selective there with places we passed through!!!!  Basically we did Chorley >Blackburn >Whalley >Ribchester >Chorley! Cafe stop was in Ribchester at my joint favourite cafe. I'm on low carbs at the moment so scrambed egg and beans was devoured with no toast.
> 
> ...


Haha. Similar happened to me in Parkgate a few years ago but mine was mainly self inflicted. I had stopped for a pee. Literally just setting off when my mate stopped right in front of me. Only my right foot was clipped in but I fell to the right. My face was just inches from the pavement but fortunately I was OK. My mate just creased up laughing.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm a bit paranoid about my cleats coming loose and probably over tighten them when fitting. Sometimes put a bit of thread lock on too.


Ive got rid of my cleats now that I only have a hybrid. TBH I dont miss them. I wear trainers and over 40ish miles they are comfy.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ive got rid of my cleats now that I only have a hybrid. TBH I dont miss them. I wear trainers and over 40ish miles they are comfy.


Just the mountain bike I still use flat pedals as I would definitely topple using clips if it got even remotely dodgy ground.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2020)

What happened to me a few years ago happened at a set of lights, the lights changed, we all started moving then someone stalled a few cars further up the queue, everything came to a rapid halt, I couldn't unclip fast enough and ended up in a heap on the pavement.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2020)

Oh yes I forgot. While I wait for the iron to heat up.........

Following my masterclass tube changing which included fitting a Gatorskin without levers...."oooh they can be buggers Paul. Do you want a hand?"

I'm putting the wheel back in:

Pete says: "Have you done this before?"

I looked at him, then looked at my wheel. I decided it would be a good idea if the cassette was on the same side as the derailleur! 😄

One rather disrespectful club member, about 50 miles in to a pensioners ride, was once heard to observe "This is like Last of the Summer Wine on wheels." We upped the pace a bit...........he hung on, just

Right. Ironing.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2020)

Morning all 

Wedding anniversary today - 40 years.
Whodathunkit!
We lived together for 3 years before getting married. Not doing anything particularly to celebrate, but we're off out for lunch at a posh Thai restaurant.
We haven't done pressies and cards for anything between us for a good while now. It all seemed a bit ridiculous - I buy something she doesn't want as a surprise and she reciprocates. I did suggest that I might get her a nice card and flowers, but she told me not to waste my money. She's just an old romantic at heart. LOL.
We now just treat ourselves as we go along. Seems to work well for us.
On our wedding day, I took a half day off work (I was working as a self employed electrician) as I had a job to finish in the morning.
The wedding cost us about £6 for the licence and parents stumped up about £50 for nibbles and drinks afterwards.
We only had close family attending. I think there were about 10 of us altogether. We honeymooned at the Isle of Man TT races, which we went to every year anyway.
When I look at youngsters spending £20 - 30,000+ on their fairytale weddings and exotic honeymoons, only to hear of them divorcing a couple of years later, I despair.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Wedding anniversary today - 40 years.
> Whodathunkit!
> ...


Congrats to you both. Yes, agree on the extortionate amount of money spent these days.......all for show for a matter of hours.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Wedding anniversary today - 40 years.
> Whodathunkit!
> ...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA


Couldn't you have waited one more day?
You could have splashed out on "Fish Friday", as a surprise present.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA
> 
> 
> Couldn't you have waited one more day?
> You could have splashed out on "Fish Friday", as a surprise present.



Steady on now, I can't have her thinking she gets a treat every week!


----------



## GM (5 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Wedding anniversary today - 40 years.
> Whodathunkit!
> ...




Congratulations to you both!.....reminds me ours is next week.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2020)

Congratulations Mr and Mrs Dirk. 🥂


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Congratulations Mr and Mrs Dirk. 🥂


Thankyou.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Congratulations to you both!.....reminds me ours is next week.


Thankyou.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Congrats to you both. Yes, agree on the extortionate amount of money spent these days.......all for show for a matter of hours.


Thankyou.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Wedding anniversary today - 40 years.
> Whodathunkit!
> ...


So true Dirk. Our nephew and wife booked a castle for their wedding. Lots of guests for a full sit down meal. I dread to think how much all that cost. The marriage failed 
But congrats to you both and enjoy your meal out.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Mar 2020)

Just had a wander round to the Co-op for a few bits and pieces and let a guy go ahead of me that only had a couple of things. He commented on how cold it was and I happened to say I had thought about going out for a cycle but was finding it too chilly. Turns out he was also a keen cyclist. Just working in the area. I will talk to anyone.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2020)

I'm in Hatton Locks cafe with a coffee and a bacon sarnie, late out and a slightly shorter ride than planned


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Wedding anniversary today - 40 years.
> Whodathunkit!
> ...



Congratulations, well done.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Mar 2020)

Sat in the extension which has a flat roof. The rain always sounds worse than it is. 
It's the fourth year of the bird boxes being scorned by the local bird population. I've taken advice as to siting from a friend who's garden is full of wildlife and she says to be patient...

The bay tree does have a Robins nest, a woven wicker contraption that they seem to like. Sadly last year a Raptor got in and killed the chicks, I've fitted some plastic mesh which allows the Robins access but will hopefully offer some protection.

Rain is due to clear about 2pm, hopefully head out for a short run with Mrs Tenkay, meanwhile I've been looking online at Bike saddles, specifically the Brooks Cambium range. My Brompton does seem to pick up a lot of road vibration as the tarmac around here is not in the best of conditions. The stock saddle is OK-ish and I've tried a charge Spoon which does feel a bit more comfortable. The Cambium gets some good reviews so I might try one and see if suits.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Congratulations, well done.


Thankyou.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Mar 2020)

Morning afternoon have no internet since 01.30am  but it's back on now


----------



## GM (5 Mar 2020)

In Costco at the moment and it's absolutely manic, will I be able to get out today!


----------



## dickyknees (5 Mar 2020)

In Gobowen Orthopaedic Hospital. Awaiting the call to surgery for bilateral total knee replacements. 

Just had my legs marked up!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Mar 2020)

dickyknees said:


> In Gobowen Orthopaedic Hospital. Awaiting the call to surgery for bilateral total knee replacements.
> 
> Just had my legs marked up!
> 
> View attachment 507147


All the best. Hope it goes well and you have a speedy recovery. My dad got both his done at the same time.


----------



## dickyknees (5 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> All the best. Hope it goes well and you have a speedy recovery. My dad got both his done at the same time.



Many thanks @Mo1959


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Mar 2020)

dickyknees said:


> In Gobowen Orthopaedic Hospital. Awaiting the call to surgery for bilateral total knee replacements.
> 
> Just had my legs marked up!
> 
> View attachment 507147


All the best, hope it all goes well. 

A good friend had both of his done last year. There was a 4 month delay between operations as the surgeon didn't want to do both at the same time. 

My friend was very focused on getting the maximum flexibility from his new knee and used a static bike set up in his conservatory on a daily basis. 

He's right as ninepence now, does parkrun every week and the b*gger is starting to catch me up!


----------



## numbnuts (5 Mar 2020)

I'm ready


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2020)

Just got a 10 miler in. Quite pleased as my ar*e is not sore this time.
My plan is to do another 10 this weekend then a 15 and if thats ok will build ready up for the spring**
**it was cold but spring is definitely on the way.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2020)

dickyknees said:


> In Gobowen Orthopaedic Hospital. Awaiting the call to surgery for bilateral total knee replacements.
> 
> Just had my legs marked up!
> 
> View attachment 507147



My best wishes that it goes well.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2020)

dickyknees said:


> In Gobowen Orthopaedic Hospital. Awaiting the call to surgery for bilateral total knee replacements.
> 
> Just had my legs marked up!
> 
> View attachment 507147


Dont want to worry you but the R and the L are on the wrong legs.
Hope all goes well. Keep us updated.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2020)

Despite the delayed start, I got out about three quarters of an hour later than usual, I managed fifty miles and was back just before two. What used to be a regular stop at one time, Hatton Locks cafe, for a bacon sandwich and a coffee, they do a lovely bacon sandwich, it was very busy this morning and there were an unusually large number of dog walkers in, I ended up with a dog laying across my feet, the owner wanted to move it but I wasn't bothered, I was getting my feet warmed up. Good ride out with a tail wind, but a bit of a slog home into a head wind, though I had some fun riding through Lowsonford, at the top of a hill just before the village I was caught by a small group of riders and then hung onto their coat tails down through the village before I lost them on the climb out, I couldn't match their pace up the hill on the fixed, I think they turned off just after that as I didn't see them again. In the end it turned out to be a decent morning out on the bike. Dentist next, six month checkup.


----------



## screenman (5 Mar 2020)

Swim done this morning, then spent the day raking the joints out on too much block paving, now off to aqua Zumba, I may sleep well tonight.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just got a 10 miler in. Quite pleased as my ar*e is not sore this time.
> My plan is to do another 10 this weekend then a 15 and if thats ok will build ready up for the spring**
> **it was cold but spring is definitely on the way.


Have you thought about re-fitting the saddle!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2020)

dickyknees said:


> In Gobowen Orthopaedic Hospital. Awaiting the call to surgery for bilateral total knee replacements.
> 
> Just had my legs marked up!
> 
> View attachment 507147


Good luck @dickyknees 

The arrows are to make sure they keep you right way up??


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have you thought about re-fitting the saddle!


You have an amazing knack of diagnosing problems....... thank you.
I will put the saddle on and let you know how it goes.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2020)

Well it's been a good day. I did domestics till 11.00 then down to the LBS for coffee, natter, new glasses, tube and cleat screws. Spent a bit of time looking at frames with the owner.

Headed out for a ride at 1.00. I need to get bike fit again and start climbing again. So 29 miles and 2500 feet. It was meant to be the golden ratio but for some reason I turned left instead of right and missed the last climb. Bizarre.

One or two on here know the area, the climbs I tackled were Anglezarke, Sheephouse Lane, Gregson Lane, Hill House and Top Lock - really hurt on Top Lock where it rises 75 feet in 500 at an around 9/10%. 

Did a couple of hours logging when I got home. Tea and then sit down with a whisky!


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You have an amazing knack of diagnosing problems....... thank you.
> I will put the saddle on and let you know how it goes.


Please do

It's often the simple things that are overlooked though.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just got a 10 miler in. Quite pleased as my ar*e is not sore this time.
> My plan is to do another 10 this weekend then a 15 and if thats ok will build ready up for the spring**
> **it was cold but spring is definitely on the way.


Sounds good Dave. Definitely the way to go.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2020)

Here you go @Drago . Dr Alice is on BBC4.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Here you go @Drago . Dr Alice is on BBC4.


He'll never get to sleep tonight now!


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> He'll never get to sleep tonight now!


Fall asleep to the sound of her voice.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2020)

Morning. Below freezing up here again. To be another dry but chilly day. Going to head out for a walk at first light. Hoping to catch a glimpse of the otters on the river again after spying them yesterday.


----------



## rustybolts (6 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Below freezing up here again. To be another dry but chilly day. Going to head out for a walk at first light. Hoping to catch a glimpse of the otters on the river again after spying them yesterday.


 Gavin Maxwell would be proud of you !!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2020)

Good day fellow retirees. A beautiful morning here with clear skies, sun on the way up and no breeze. We have frost and 0C which I hope will lift by 8.30 when I leave to join the guys.

A bit of cycle club admin to do before I head out.

Nothing else planned. I have logs to stack after yesterday's session and may cut and split more - we shall see.

Have a good


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2020)

Like a lazy religious bloke after a 3 day hangover, I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2020)

Good morning. Brrr. We have a hard frost here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Mar 2020)

Bright sun and a crispy frosting on the hedges. 
I'll wait for it to warm up a tad before heading out. 
Planning on a cycle out to the brewery tap room this afternoon🚲


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Below freezing up here again. To be another dry but chilly day. Going to head out for a walk at first light. Hoping to catch a glimpse of the otters on the river again after spying them yesterday.


Lovely to watch aren't they. I think the only ones we have seen in the wild was in Scotland, on the isle of Mull.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Like a lazy religious bloke after a 3 day hangover, I have risen!



Anyone who realises they've got these miraculous powers and starts off turning water into wine gets a thumbs up from me👍🍷


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Below freezing up here again. To be another dry but chilly day. Going to head out for a walk at first light. Hoping to catch a glimpse of the otters on the river again after spying them yesterday.



Is it too early to resurrect the Tarka Dahl joke Mo?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2020)

Morning fellow shirkers. Some of you lot make me feel like I am having a lazy lie in when I get up at 07.00. ... .do you never sleep?
Yesterdays curry was a great success so I am thinking of using whats left to make a couple of suet crust pies to have with chips and peas......yum yum.
MrsD is going into town to the hairdressers. I will go to the local barber. Very similar except hers costs nearly £60 while mine costs £5.
And.....she has just pulled a Mrs Drago on me as its quite foggy and she doesnt drive in thr fog, so I am acting chauffeur though she will get the bus back.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2020)

good morning folks, shopping and chores day today, its a glorious morning this morning


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2020)

That was a bleeding cold walk. No otter sightings today and it was too cold to hang about by the riverbank any longer. Sun is out now but it's never to get that warm today. Be lucky if we hit 5 I think.


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That was a bleeding cold walk. No otter sightings today and it was too cold to hang about by the riverbank any longer. Sun is out now but it's never to get that warm today. Be lucky if we hit 5 I think.


Apparently, Devon is teeming with the little blighters, but I haven't seen a single one in 15 years.
Maybe, with global warming, my chances will increase as it gets a little otter.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> good morning folks, shopping and chores day today, its a glorious morning this morning


Not here it aint. Foggy and frosty and cold.
Apart from that its ok though


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not here it aint. Foggy and frosty and cold.
> Apart from that its ok though



Here its very cold but very bright and sunny, an ideal cycling morning, its a shame I was out yesterday and won't get the chance today


----------



## numbnuts (6 Mar 2020)

"glorious morning" my arse it's bloody  outside


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2020)

This came up on my facebook memories and gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2020)

Another fatality up here. That's two this week. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-51765395


----------



## derrick (6 Mar 2020)

Just got up. Dont know what to do today. Got a mate coming round in the afternoon. Bright sunshine here. Still a bit of a nip in the air. Will have a bit of brecky and have a ponder. Its a hard life.😁


----------



## Paulus (6 Mar 2020)

Good morning from a hot and sunny Sri lanka. 
This is the view from our hotel room in Sigiria.




It is now 3 pm .
Tomorrow we are going to climb the bit of rock on the right, 2400 metres. There is a path most of the way and about a 1000 steps. 🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Sri lanka.
> This is the view from our hotel room in Sigiria.
> View attachment 507242
> 
> ...


Looks very green. Is it quite humid?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Sri lanka.
> This is the view from our hotel room in Sigiria.
> View attachment 507242
> 
> ...


Nice one..... enjoy.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2020)

Wow.....the sun has burst through and the fog quickly disappeared.
I am just back from the barbers and will have some breckie. If it warms up I may get a sneaky ride in.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Wow.....the sun has burst through and the fog quickly disappeared.
> I am just back from the barbers and will have some breckie. If it warms up I may get a sneaky ride in.


I'm trying to talk myself into a ride after lunch too. It's very cold unless you're in the sun, but this is the last dry day for several days again.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Sri lanka.
> This is the view from our hotel room in Sigiria.
> View attachment 507242
> 
> ...



That looks lovely, enjoy you're holiday


----------



## GM (6 Mar 2020)

Good morning Silver Surfers. Got a good reason to sing happy birthday while washing my hands , it's wifey's birthday today.


----------



## GM (6 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning from a hot and sunny Sri lanka.
> This is the view from our hotel room in Sigiria.
> View attachment 507242
> 
> ...




That does look nice, enjoy!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Good morning Silver Surfers. Got a good reason to sing happy birthday while washing my hands , it's wifey's birthday today.


Happy Birthday to Mrs GM. 🎂


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2020)

Ye


Mo1959 said:


> I'm trying to talk myself into a ride after lunch too. It's very cold unless you're in the sun, but this is the last dry day for several days again.


Yep, same here. Wet from tomorrow and all next week. If you would be so kind as to allow me to use one of your words/expressions...... I am bleedin fed up with this bleedin weather. There, I feel much better now


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Good morning Silver Surfers. Got a good reason to sing happy birthday while washing my hands , it's wifey's birthday today.



A happy birthday to your Good Lady.


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2020)

Oh deep joy........brothers in law are on their way. Should be here around 2.30pm. 
My posts may become increasingly pithy and salty as the weekend progresses.


----------



## Paulus (6 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks very green. Is it quite humid?


Yes, is quite humid, but not uncomfortable though.


----------



## gavroche (6 Mar 2020)

Beautiful day here in North Wales so I think I will go for a ride. See you later.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2020)

Woohoo, slowly getting back into it. Just back from a pleasant 10 miler (3rd one this week). Not far off the times I was averaging on my road bike last year.
Must say I do like this Whyte Sterling. Its a nice smooth ride with 28mm tyres and it glides along nicely.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2020)

Just over 26 miles with some hills on a heavy hybrid. It felt like bloody hard work!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just over 26 miles with some hills on a heavy hybrid. It felt like bloody hard work!


Well done. 26 seems a long way for me at the moment....... but I will get there


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2020)

Jeeez, that was a ride. We have three midweek Group rides, Monday Meander, Hilly Wednesday and Friday Fry Up (known as the FFU) - no one has fry ups but the bloke who started it used to!

So the FFU is always flat and quite nippy. A few of the faster lads who are "working from home" (cough) often turn up. Several did today. I'm on my 15 year old frame which is 3-4mph slower than my other bikes. Off we go and after a couple of miles I'm thinking "Hmmm, this pacey" On we went, after a bit they waited and we sailed by as we knew they'd catch us, a bit later they stopped for a pee and we sailed by. This time me and my buddy put the hammer down, right on the rivet, they caught us 😭 but this time it took them about 8 miles 😂

After 30 miles we hit the cafe, I had 16.8avg over the 41 since I left home. On the way home my buddy and I decided we'd give it a go. I was squeezing everything I could out of this frame but couldn't get above 23mph. My Cervelo would have given me 27/28 and a chance. Eventually we got dropped. Pride is a bit dented as I haven't been dropped in years but good reasons.

Anyway got home with 71 miles and 15.8avg on the clock. Not too shabby for an old man.

Disappointed a few people seem to have forgotten to respect the ride which in our club means no dropping. But hey ho, on we go and Monday is another ride.

I'm now going to try walking, if that works I'll stack a few logs in my woodshed.


----------



## gavroche (6 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Anyway got home with 71 miles and 15.8avg on the clock. Not too shabby for an old man.


Blimey, how old of an old man are you? 71 miles at 15.8 avg is only a dream for me Chapeau.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Blimey, how old of an old man are you? 71 miles at 15.8 avg is only a dream for me Chapeau.



Thank you gavroche. I'm 65.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Blimey, how old of an old man are you? 71 miles at 15.8 avg is only a dream for me Chapeau.



I could manage 71 miles, but not at 15.8.


----------



## dickyknees (6 Mar 2020)

Many thanks to all for their good wishes. 

Bandages off this afternoon and some slow walking/shuffling with a physio. Pleased to see that my knees have come closer together and hope to be back at my original height.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thank you gavroche. I'm 65.



65! You're not an old man yet.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> 65! You're not an old man yet.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Blimey, how old of an old man are you? 71 miles at 15.8 avg is only a dream for me Chapeau.


I do that regularly.
Oh sorry......thats 15.8 miles at 7.1 mph avg. Close though


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Many thanks to all for their good wishes.
> 
> Bandages off this afternoon and some slow walking/shuffling with a physio. Pleased to see that my knees have come closer together and hope to be back at my original height.
> 
> ...


Brilliant. Excellent recovery. Pleased for you.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thank you gavroche. I'm 65.


A mere child


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Many thanks to all for their good wishes.
> 
> Bandages off this afternoon and some slow walking/shuffling with a physio. Pleased to see that my knees have come closer together and hope to be back at my original height.
> 
> ...


Looks good. Glad to see all that scribbling has been cleaned up for you.

Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I could manage 71 miles, but not at 15.8.


It's a lot easier in a group, I couldn't do it solo.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A mere child


Yeah - that's what my wife says!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2020)

I've now been on hold with the DWP for 54 minutes and 49 seconds! 😡

Every 30 seconds they tell me I might prefer to make a claim online. I WOULD IF YOUR WEBSITE DIDN'T REFUSE TO RECOGNISE ME AND TELL ME TO RING THIS NUMBER!!! 😡😡

Do you think the DWP heard that?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I do that regularly.
> Oh sorry......thats 15.8 miles at 7.1 mph avg. Close though


I’ve seriously slowed down the last 5 or 6 years. Between back and sciatic problems, it feels as though my leg strength has really deteriorated. Only 11.8mph average today.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve seriously slowed down the last 5 or 6 years. Between back and sciatic problems, it feels as though my leg strength has really deteriorated. Only 11.8mph average today.


TBH I think 11,8 is a good average. I am happy around that speed.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2020)

77 minutes waiting to speak to the DWP

DWP: "When is your pension due?
Me: "May 6th"
DWP: "You can't claim till four weeks before the due date"
Me: "Last time I phoned it was two months - that's why I'm ring"
DWP: "It's changed because we are very busy"


Mrs P: "That sounds like you need a gin!!"


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve seriously slowed down the last 5 or 6 years. Between back and sciatic problems, it feels as though my leg strength has really deteriorated. Only 11.8mph average today.





Dave7 said:


> TBH I think 11,8 is a good average. I am happy around that speed.


Sounds good to me.

Everybody I ride with is of the opinion that any speed is good speed. The important thing is we all exercise, get fresh air and do what we love. As cyclists we're in the top 7% fitness of the population simply 'cos we do it.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Everybody I ride with is of the opinion that any speed is good speed. The important thing is we all exercise, get fresh air and do what we love. As cyclists we're in the top 7% fitness of the population simply 'cos we do it.


Whilst cycling!!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Mar 2020)

Just apropos of my burning desire to join your numbers (and my wife's seeming desire to keep me from you) I had a visit from a new Man on Monday (you'll remember that the old Man visited, drank my coffee, charged me for a report on my finances, and a proposal which, on examination served only to enrich him and his Fund Manager buddy).

I am happy to report that the new Man:

a. Charged me nothing.
b. Produced sensible, down-to-earth guidance.
c. Drank only a tea.
d. Went away without applying any pressure to do anything.

I think we'll end up doing business with the new Man.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Just apropos of my burning desire to join your numbers (and my wife's seeming desire to keep me from you) I had a visit from a new Man on Monday (you'll remember that the old Man visited, *drank my coffee,* charged me for a report on my finances, and a proposal which, on examination served only to enrich him and his Fund Manager buddy).
> 
> I am happy to report that the new Man:
> 
> ...


Whose tea did the new man drink?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2020)

Oh well, that’s the rain on. The two or three dry days were nice.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (6 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Whose tea did the new man drink?


Mine, but it somehow seemed OK, normal even. Green jumper, adidas trainers (oh and a huge f-off Aston Martin  )


----------



## pawl (6 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve seriously slowed down the last 5 or 6 years. Between back and sciatic problems, it feels as though my leg strength has really deteriorated. Only 11.8mph average today.



I am currently at about the same standard due to the same problems.Have only managed 200miles this year due to weather.However this week i have managed to put in four rides.Thls morning I managed my twelve mile circuit at 12.30 MPH.Think part of the problem is that the current weather for me curtails any consistency.Weather does not look very promising for next week.

Stick at it and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2020)

Morning. Raining againNo sign of any more dry days for well over a week. 

I thought the clock said 6.20 and got up but it was only 5.20......oh well, I am up now!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2020)

Hello 

I've been up and about since 5.00am. Not happy with this especially as I was physically tired last night and have slept well recently.

Nothing planned for the day. The apple trees and soft fruit bushes need pruning. I'll do some logging and splitting while I'm on the allotment.

The woodshed is rammed full apart from where we've used logs this winter. The weird thing is 4-5 foot trunks take up more room before cutting than they do after. Never understood this.

Time to try and doze on the sofa 😴


----------



## CharlesF (7 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> .....,,,Yesterdays curry was a great success so I am thinking of using whats left to make a couple of suet crust pies to have with chips and peas......yum yum.


A Bunny Chow is the only, and best way.


----------



## Drago (7 Mar 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2020)

Walk done. That light rain that you can barely see but seems to soak you. Nice to get out though. Cuppa and a browse then I'll have my Weetabix before long.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2020)

Well it's wet and breezy. I can't see today being very active.

I'm heading to the kitchen for a comfort food breakfast - boiled eggs, toast and marmalade.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, cold and grey here.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks. We had a bit of rain but not much


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2020)

Well, I survived last night.
Plonked myself in a comfy corner with a bottle of Jamesons, whilst BiLs droned on and on relentlessly about casting processes and other such rivetting stuff. 
I think I got away with it, managing to smile, laugh, nod, go - uh huh etc at the right moments, whilst slowly becoming comfortably numb.
Taking them up to Woody Bay station to look at the puffer trains, and then on to the Station Inn at Blackmore Gate for a spot of lunch.
They're going home tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Well, I survived last night.
> Plonked myself in a comfy corner with a bottle of Jamesons, whilst BiLs droned on and on relentlessly about casting processes and other such rivetting stuff.
> I think I got away with it, managing to smile, laugh, nod, go - uh huh etc at the right moments, whilst slowly becoming comfortably numb.
> Taking them up to Woody Bay station to look at the puffer trains, and then on to the Station Inn at Blackmore Gate for a spot of lunch.
> They're going home tomorrow.


Well done.........you deserve a medal!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Well, I survived last night.
> Plonked myself in a comfy corner with a bottle of Jamesons, whilst BiLs droned on and on relentlessly about casting processes and other such rivetting stuff.
> I think I got away with it, managing to smile, laugh, nod, go - uh huh etc at the right moments, whilst slowly becoming comfortably numb.
> Taking them up to Woody Bay station to look at the puffer trains, and then on to the Station Inn at Blackmore Gate for a spot of lunch.
> They're going home tomorrow.


On the way home they will be saying "thank god thats over, what a miserable old sod he is"


----------



## Paulus (7 Mar 2020)

Greetings from Sri lanka. We conquered Lion Rock this early this morning 











It was quite a climb, the hheart rate certainly got way above the max several times.
Off to a national park this afternoon to go Elephant watching.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Greetings from Sri lanka. We conquered Lion Rock this early this morning
> View attachment 507378
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Looks amazing. I've never been abroad in my life, but that looks like my kind of holiday!


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> On the way home they will be saying "thank god thats over, what a miserable old sod he is"


I hope so.
They night think twice before coming down again.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Gray here with rain coming in around 13.00. I blame Mo. She got it first and should have kept it up there.
Breckie will be fresh fruit and yogurt.
Later on this morning we are going to Manchester to visit No1 grandson. "He" is taking "us" out to lunch at an italian place. mmm I wonder who will end up paying


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2020)

CharlesF said:


> A Bunny Chow is the only, and best way.
> 
> View attachment 507373


A guy I play golf with lived in South Africa for years and goes back most years. He has told me about them.
TBH it doesn't tickle my taste buds.......I like crusty pastry and imagine the bread would go quite soggy.


----------



## screenman (7 Mar 2020)

Right here we go, halls stairs and landing, new colour and all the white glossing to do, 12.5 doors and suurounds, skirting boards, high ceilings,I do not expect to finish it this weekend.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. Looks amazing. I've never been abroad in my life, but that looks like my kind of holiday!


That surprises me Mo. There's a lot to be said for UK holidays (apart from the weather of course).
A couple of years ago a lady friend of MrsD was reeling off all the countries she had been to......very impressive. The conversation then went..... ...
Me......have you done the highlands?
No
Any of Scotland?
No
North wales? Snowdonia?
No
Cornwall? Devon?
No
I found that quite sad really.


----------



## screenman (7 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That surprises me Mo. There's a lot to be said for UK holidays (apart from the weather of course).
> A couple of years ago a lady friend of MrsD was reeling off all the countries she had been to......very impressive. The conversation then went..... ...
> Me......have you done the highlands?
> No
> ...



I have done all those places Dave, it rained each time.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (7 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Greetings from Sri lanka. We conquered Lion Rock this early this morning
> View attachment 507378
> 
> 
> ...


...and scary in places, too, IIRC


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> I have done all those places Dave, it rained each time.


Are you that bloke that walks around with a black cloud over your head ?
Do me a favour will you? If this virus cancels our Majorca holiday and we switch to the UK......let me know where you are going and what dates. I would like at least a half chance of some sunshine.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2020)

Fell asleep watching Breakfast! Woke up to discover it's still the weather forecast but it's now 9.10. Confused.

It's brightened up considerably, allotment time.


----------



## screenman (7 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Are you that bloke that walks around with a black cloud over your head ?
> Do me a favour will you? If this virus cancels our Majorca holiday and we switch to the UK......let me know where you are going and what dates. I would like at least a half chance of some sunshine.



I should have added I have been to them when the sunshined as well. Last time we were in Puerto Pollensa a hurricane came in and wrecked the place, boats smashed up on the beaches, beaches washed out to sea horrible event.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Mar 2020)

Raining again and a bit windy. Walking down to the library later. The librarian has started a writers group which I went to this week as I used to write a lot for various mainly local publications. The venue was a cafe where the ambient noise levels were such I fortunately could not hear a couple of contributions of poetry which is not my thing. Some of the new members were a bit scary and that was only the women.


----------



## gavroche (7 Mar 2020)

Good morning . Going to Llanfairpwllgwngyllgogerychwyrndribwllllantysiliogogogoch shortly for a bit of shopping.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Well, I survived last night.
> Plonked myself in a comfy corner with a bottle of Jamesons, whilst BiLs droned on and on relentlessly about casting processes and other such rivetting stuff.
> I think I got away with it, managing to smile, laugh, nod, go - uh huh etc at the right moments, whilst slowly becoming comfortably numb.
> Taking them up to [Woody Bay station [/B]to look at the puffer trains, and then on to the Station Inn at Blackmore Gate for a spot of lunch.
> They're going home tomorrow.


Any 4-6-2's or 0-6-0 Saddle tanks there?


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning . Going to Llanfairpwllgwngyllgogerychwyrndribwllllantysiliogogogoch shortly for a bit of shopping.


Does the Co-Op still use issue the 4" wide receipts with the name in full?


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done.........you deserve a medal!


He could cast one!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning . Going to Llanfairpwllgwngyllgogerychwyrndribwllllantysiliogogogoch shortly for a bit of shopping.


Bloody hell, by the time you have paid your bus fare all the shops will be closed.


----------



## Drago (7 Mar 2020)

Just off out front to clean Mrs D's Volvo.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning . Going to Llanfairpwllgwngyllgogerychwyrndribwllllantysiliogogogoch shortly for a bit of shopping.


We once had a request to make woolly hats with that on them. Did manage one just for a laugh but it was not a commercial proposition since it had to be done by hand as the automated machines could not cope. We declined the main order.


----------



## Drago (7 Mar 2020)

Mrs D's Volvo is clean. Shes an animal - the Kosovans can do it next time!


----------



## Paulus (7 Mar 2020)

A great afternoon at the national park who's name is Hurulu. Saw much wild life from the smallest chameleons to these wonderful animals


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> A great afternoon at the national park who's name is Hurulu. Saw much wild life from the smallest chameleons to these wonderful animals
> View attachment 507426




I. Am. Not. Jealous. At. All. 

Sausage and mash for us today.


----------



## postman (7 Mar 2020)

So today it was a walk to the charity shop.Two boxed cd's hits of the 60's.Boxed set of a War series,two pictures some clothes,a dozen books,if that was'nt enough he thought i was going to leave the haversack i carried it all down in.Cheeky bugger.That haversack has been with me over 25 years,up the Zugspitze it has been.In the Yorkshire Dales on the East coast.Leave it i would rather chop my arm off.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> A great afternoon at the national park who's name is Hurulu. Saw much wild life from the smallest chameleons to these wonderful animals
> View attachment 507426


Was it rotten?


----------



## gavroche (7 Mar 2020)

Back from Llanfair......... ( not typing that again) where all we bought was a pair of slippers for Mrs G for £4.50. A stop at Tesco on the way back cost me £30 though but that includes a bottle of Port and 12 cans of cider. Waiting to watch Wales beat England at rugby now.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2020)

I got a letter today, my pension credit is going up by a whole pound to nine pound a week, I'm going to have to have a think about what I'm going to spend all that money on.


----------



## postman (7 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I got a letter today, my pension credit is going up by a whole pound to nine pound a week, I'm going to have to have a think about what I'm going to spend all that money on.


 Pity you are not an MP you could have got an inflation busting 3.8% increase fir doing sweet fa.


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> Pity you are not an MP you could have got an inflation busting 3.8% increase fir doing sweet fa.


He's had over 12% if it's gone up a pound to £9. 
I don't think even the MPs could get away with that.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Mar 2020)

I've not posted here today so Hi everybody


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2020)

7¼ hours on the allotment. I now have a beer and the newspaper. Mrs P keeps remarking on the rugby, I'm not sure how to respond as I'm reading the bleeding (© @Mo1959) paper!!!

All my wood is logged, split, stacked. Along with what I already had stored I reckon we've got two winter's worth. Don't need to look for fallen trees for 12 months or so.

A general tidy up as well. Visit to the tip tomorrow morning.

My football team play tomorrow, Derby away. After today's results if we win we go sixth.  I might begin to dream again. 😄


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 7¼ hours on the allotment. I now have a beer and the newspaper. Mrs P keeps remarking on the rugby, I'm not sure how to respond as I'm reading the bleeding (© @Mo1959) paper!!!
> 
> All my wood is logged, split, stacked. Along with what I already had stored I reckon we've got two winter's worth. Don't need to look for fallen trees for 12 months or so.
> 
> ...


My team got another win. Doing ok recently.

It’s been raining all day here so just read for a while until the old eyes got a bit blurry. Just catching the end of the rugby then there’s a film on Film 4 at 7 that I might watch.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Back from Llanfair......... ( not typing that again) where all we bought was a pair of slippers for Mrs G for £4.50. A stop at Tesco on the way back cost me £30 though but that includes a bottle of Port and 12 cans of cider.* Waiting to watch Wales beat England at rugby now.*


You'll have a bit of a long wait in that case.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've not posted here today so Hi everybody


ow'sthadoin


----------



## gavroche (7 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll have a bit of a long wait in that case.


Yes, it looks like it is going to be next year now.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 7¼ hours on the allotment. I now have a beer and the newspaper. Mrs P keeps remarking on the rugby, I'm not sure how to respond as I'm reading the bleeding (© @Mo1959) paper!!!
> 
> All my wood is logged, split, stacked. Along with what I already had stored I reckon we've got two winter's worth. Don't need to look for fallen trees for 12 months or so.
> 
> ...




We are late starting to cut the trees because of the weather. MR WD has cut a couple and chopped them and stacked them to let them dry out.

We will need to get some wood in from a local farmer though.


----------



## screenman (7 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We are late starting to choice the trees because of the weather. MR WD has cut a couple and copped tjem and stacked them to let them dry out.
> 
> We will need to get some wood in from a local farmer though.



Have you been drinking?


----------



## screenman (7 Mar 2020)

The Absolute is open, it is possible I may not know what I am typing later.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> .....then there’s a film on Film 4 at 7 that I might watch.



We've got our eye on that one. Mrs P will decide.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Have you been drinking?




I have fixed it now.


----------



## screenman (7 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have fixed it now.




That is cheating.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> That is cheating.




I call it selective 're arrangement.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Yes, it looks like it is going to be next year now.


2 - Nil?


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> The Absolute is open, it is possible I may not know what I am typing later.


Doing a "Welsh Dragon" are you?


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Have you been drinking?


Supervising the work in progress.


----------



## screenman (7 Mar 2020)

The Abso!lot is working.


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2020)

I will not hear a bad word said about my BiLs, fine fellas the pair of 'em!
They bought me a case of ale from the Madrigal brewery today.





I may change my opinion in the morning, after the effects have worn off......


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We've got our eye on that one. Mrs P will decide.


I watched it. Just a feel good, easy watch. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## screenman (7 Mar 2020)

O deer.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> I will not hear a bad word said about my BiLs, fine fellas the pair of 'em!
> They bought me a case of ale from the Madrigal brewery today.
> View attachment 507517
> 
> I may change my opinion in the morning, after the effects have worn off......


That'll be sometime in the afternoon then.

Did you show them your dolly collection?
Describing how each is used for tamping.


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2020)

Hic! 
Night John Boy.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Hic!
> Night John Boy.


Night Mary Ellen


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2020)

Morning. Lot of rain yesterday and overnight so all will be puddly this morning. I can hear the dawn chorus starting. Just finishing my coffee then will head out for a wander soon.


----------



## dickyknees (8 Mar 2020)

Good morning. I have been woken up and pleased to know my blood pressure is good!


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2020)

Right, it is time to get the paint brushes moving, landing all prepped and ready to go.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2020)

Good day fellow relaxers! It was wet and windy at 6.00am but the sky is clearing, rain stopped and wind dropped. Forecast for sun and showers. Managed to sleep till 6.45 - ,7 hours straight.

I'll be making a trip to tip with a year's worth of accumulated junk** Pop in to B&Q for odds and sods and then bonfire time on the allotment.

Before that I have cycle club admin to do.

Right now second coffee and a sneaky slice of toast.

** ever hopeful Sarah Moore will be there to inspect my junk


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2020)

Good Morning. Damp and breezy here.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2020)

Morning all.
Its been raining but the sky is looking good.
Every morning, the first thing** I do is take a dose of Esiac which is a natural herbal type anti-cancer 'stuff'. I then have to wait a short while before I eat/drink anything. I am now waiting to enjoy a nice coffee.
**2nd thing if you include having a pee .
Yesterday we met our grandson as arranged and went out for lunch. Bloody hell.....how come he invited us but it cost me £60!!!!
MrsD (without looking at the menu), said "shall we have a large glass of wine" so of course he said yes. SEVEN QUID A GLASS. I was driving so had half a beer and used it to catch my tears


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2020)

Morning all 
Haven't looked outside yet, but I heard some rain overnight.
BiLs go home after lunch today.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> Haven't looked outside yet, but I heard some rain overnight.
> BiLs go home after lunch today.


Just check they haven't stuffed those beers in their cases


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, family here this morning, then out in the garden later, 2 buddleia and 3 perennial sun flowers to prune.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Its been raining but the sky is looking good.
> Every morning, the first thing** I do is take a dose of Esiac which is a natural herbal type anti-cancer 'stuff'. I then have to wait a short while before I eat/drink anything. I am now waiting to enjoy a nice coffee.
> **2nd thing if you include having a pee .
> ...




Grumpy old git.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2020)

Blimey just watched the news. This northern Italy shutdown is huge. In people numbers that would be equivalent to Manchester, Cheshire, Lancashire, Cumbria, Derbyshire, Yorkshire, Merseyside, Northumberland - basically everything from Manchester north to Scotland 

My lad is best man at a July wedding in the heel of Italy. I know they were worried two weeks ago. Must be very, very concerned now.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> ...........3 perennial sun flowers to prune.



Crikey after 44 years in horticulture I'd never heard of those. A quick Google and I know it but only ever by it's botanical name.

Learn something every day.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, family here this morning, then out in the garden later, 2 buddleia and 3 perennial sun flowers to prune.


We will prune ours when the snow thaws off them


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Grumpy old git.


What!!! Just cos I am having a coffee


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We will prune ours when the snow thaws off them



We have bright sunshine here, and the plants have started to grow strongly.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Crikey after 44 years in horticulture I'd never heard of those. A quick Google and I know it but only ever by it's botanical name.
> 
> Learn something every day.



A few years ago we visited the Eden Project and brought the seeds from there, thats the only place I've ever seen them on sale, I think I've got a packet of perennial sweet peas around somewhere I brought at the same time but never got round to planting.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> A few years ago we visited the Eden Project and brought the seeds from there, thats the only place I've ever seen them on sale, I think I've got a packet of perennial sweet peas around somewhere I brought at the same time but never got round to planting.


We have a perennial sweet pea. Some years it's great, others and I wonder why. Last summer it was gorgeous.


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2020)

I have risen!

Enjoyed my sunday lay in with the voluptuous Mrs D, muttley already walked.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2020)

I got up early intending a ride. 09 00 now and and my get up and go has definitely gone 
Think I will chill out, watch recorded MOTD plus some golf.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2020)

Neighbour over the road is away out to play on his tractor  He keeps it in the garage and the car stays outside. Lol.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Neighbour over the road is away out to play on his tractor  He keeps it in the garage and the car stays outside. Lol.


John Deere or New Holland(Green or Blue)?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> John Deere or New Holland(Green or Blue)?


Red Massey Fergusson


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Red Massey Fergusson


165 or

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hRgUpwNtXHQ


----------



## numbnuts (8 Mar 2020)

Nothing to report ......I don't know if that's a good thing or not


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> 165 or
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hRgUpwNtXHQ



Lol......I remember the grey Fergie.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> John Deere or New Holland(Green or Blue)?


I prefer a nice old Fergie. Used to drive those when they were new on the market.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Nothing to report ......I don't know if that's a good thing or not


You reporting you've nothing to report can't be a bad thing


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> John Deere or New Holland(Green or Blue)?


There you go. He’s just back. Lol.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> There you go. He’s just back. Lol.
> View attachment 507559


Nip out for a spin to the shop on it


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> You reporting you've nothing to report can't be a bad thing


Now I am reporting that you are reporting that numbnuts reported that he had reported that he had nothing to report


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now I am reporting that you are reporting that numbnuts reported that he had reported that he had nothing to report


Now is that a good thing, a bad thing or nothing?


----------



## numbnuts (8 Mar 2020)

Something to report - It's again


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Mar 2020)

Good morning,
Sun is shining and I've been out with Mrs Tenkay for a 5k jog, slow and steady.
Put a brew of coffee on and popped upstairs for a shower. 
Came back downstairs to find it blowing a hoolie and absolutely p*ssing down☔

Hope it blows over as we're planning to amble up to the local for a couple of beers while watching the Rugby.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning,
> Sun is shining and I've been out with Mrs Tenkay for a 5k jog, slow and steady.
> Put a brew of coffee on and popped upstairs for a shower.
> Came back downstairs to find it blowing a hoolie and absolutely p*ssing down☔
> ...


Wind and heavy showers here too. I suppose I should watch Scotland getting thrashed!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wind and heavy showers here too. I suppose I should watch Scotland getting thrashed!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2020)

I am feeling rough. Could this be coronavirus?? My head is throbbing. The whole of my body is aching. I am hot/cold and sweating. In general I feel lousy.
If I felt strong enough I would move these 12 empty Stella cans from last night.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Now is that a good thing, a bad thing or nothing?


Its just a thingy type of thing.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wind and heavy showers here too. I suppose I should watch Scotland getting thrashed!



I was born in Birmingham to an Irish mother and Welsh father.
Our daughter has lived in Edinburgh for many years and her bloke is Scottish.
What with having a fondness for Pasta and Pizza I find that I feel pleased whichever team comes out on top


----------



## pawl (8 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> There you go. He’s just back. Lol.
> View attachment 507559




Looks like the headless tractor driver


----------



## pawl (8 Mar 2020)

Morning all.Just back from my 13 mile circuit God it’s blooming windy.Had to pedal downhill.Recovering with a hot 🥵 chocolate and Banana.


----------



## GM (8 Mar 2020)

Good afternoon silver surfers. Off out shortly, going to see the cinema version of Riverdance. We saw it 25 years ago at the theatre when it first came out. I've see 100's of gigs over the years, but this was the best thing I've ever seen by far!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol......I remember the grey Fergie.


So do I. Learned to drive a tractor on one of those......and how to reverse a trailer


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2020)

Back from the council tip. Sarah Moore wasn't there  I had to queue for 20 minutes to get in. Must be spring. I've never seen that before. B&Q trip completed so I'm off to the allotment to have a fire in my new incinerator.

Beautiful afternoon, bright sunshine and 10C but with strong winds.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2020)

Sanity is restored!
They've finally gone home.  
Don't think I could have remained congenial for another day.....


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2020)

The ceiling are painted, now to make a start on the cutting in.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2020)

Wowsers! Surely Scotland have got to win this now


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2020)

buddleia pruned, penstemon tided up, but I left the sunflowers, very little growth at the base so I'll give them a bit more time to wake up, I normally don't touch the penstemon but one had been damaged by a blown over fence panel and the other one was looking scruffy. Looks like a good result for Scotland


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wowsers! Surely Scotland have got to win this now


You are not very good at predicting Scotland results Mo 
Mind you I forcast City to beat Utd 2 nil but they are losing


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You are not very good at predicting Scotland results Mo


Don’t mind being wrong


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2020)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2020)

I finished the day by getting the ironing done, I'm now having a


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2020)

Night Johnhoy.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnhoy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sanity is restored!
> They've finally gone home.
> Don't think I could have remained congenial for another day.....


Did you show them your tamping dolly collection though.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2020)

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.


Night Mary Ellen


----------



## Paulus (9 Mar 2020)

Good morning from Sri lanka. This is the sunrise from the hills around Kandy, central to the Island. To day we are taking the train from Kandy to Ellia which is in the mountains. It takes 6 hours so is not a fast ride.🚂


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning from Sri lanka. This is the sunrise from the hills around Kandy, central to the Island. To day we are taking the train from Kandy to Ellia which is in the mountains. It takes 6 hours so is not a fast ride.🚂
> View attachment 507678


That's nowt, it can take two hours or more, to get to Leeds on a Northern "service" over here.

It's little over an hour by bike!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2020)

Well I've had a brew now to try and sleep for a couple of hours ☹🤫😴


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2020)

I am off out for a swim, have good day everyone.


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dickyknees (9 Mar 2020)

Good morning. I was woken at 04:00 and 06:00 and again this morning pleased to find my blood pressure is good. 

Signed off by the Physio Dept here in Gobowen and could be released today.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2020)

@dickyknees excellent news. Always good to get home again.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks. Dry and calm here at the moment.


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2020)

Back home now, the pool was shut due to a shortage of lifeguards, they need two on duty and only one turned in.


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2020)




----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Mar 2020)

Good morning one and all. 
Dentist appointment this morning, last time I visited there was a discussion about root canal work being needed. 
Fingers crossed that won't be necessary, the toothpaste she recommended seems to have helped greatly. 🤞


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2020)

good morning folks.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Good morning. I was woken at 04:00 and 06:00 and again this morning pleased to find my blood pressure is good.
> 
> Signed off by the Physio Dept here in Gobowen and could be released today.
> 
> View attachment 507688


Amazing what they can do now. Well done to you and the team.
Do you get to keep the old ones? Dirk might like them for his dog.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2020)

Morning. Bit of early sun for the walk. Sadly rain is due for later in the day.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

Good morning one and all.
Another good nights sleep.
Coffee consumed and jobs done (aren't I agood boy).
We are going into town** to see the aunty's solicitor. All the paperwork re the PoA is now complete. What a rip off. I could have done it in a quater of the time and a fraction of the cost but the anty is 94, been with that solictor over 40 years and that was what sh wanted. Anyway, its done now.
**we may dine out as the Tapas bar often has 40% off on Mondays.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bit of early sun for the walk. Sadly rain is due for later in the day.
> 
> View attachment 507693


Thats nice Mo. What river is that?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thats nice Mo. What river is that?


River Earn.


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2020)

Tidying up after BiLs visit today.
Was going to bring the caravan back from storage today, but the weather is closing in for the next couple of days so I've put it off until Wednesday.
Got a few jobs to do before we go to Cornwall at the end of the month, for 3 weeks.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Mar 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Good morning. I was woken at 04:00 and 06:00 and again this morning pleased to find my blood pressure is good.
> 
> Signed off by the Physio Dept here in Gobowen and could be released today.
> 
> View attachment 507688



Great news.

Several of my friends and acquaintances have had knee replacement surgery. All of those who have achieved the best results are those who have stuck with the (Physio) suggested exercise regime, during recovery.

Good luck, hope it all goes well


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

Rain was forecast here for all day. Its now been put back till later this afternoon. I am sure they do that just to confuse us


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Good morning. I was woken at 04:00 and 06:00 and again this morning pleased to find my blood pressure is good.
> 
> Signed off by the Physio Dept here in Gobowen and could be released today.
> 
> View attachment 507688


Will you be changing your user name now?


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Will you be changing your user name now?



Good question


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Tidying up after BiLs visit today.
> Was going to bring the caravan back from storage today, but the weather is closing in for the next couple of days so I've put it off until Wednesday.
> Got a few jobs to do before we go to Cornwall at the end of the month, for 3 weeks.



We left UK approximately ten days ago, on our annual "long trip" in MoHo. 

Appalling weather as we travelled south through France, but, now basking in sunshine on Spanish Mediterranean Coast.

We will mooch around here for about a month, then, slowly meander back through France.

Daily cycling, red wine and sunshine, what is not to like?

This retirement lark is hard work


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2020)




----------



## gavroche (9 Mar 2020)

Bonjour. Going to see my son in Rhyl this morning and taking Molly with me so she can have a run around the lake on the way back. Sunny at the moment but no ride planned as we are going to LLandudno this afternoon to change a pair of slippers for my wife.


----------



## dickyknees (9 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Will you be changing your user name now?





dave r said:


> Good question



A good question indeed. I’ll have to ask mods what if there is a procedure to do such a thing. 

If I can’t change the user name I’ll see if I can get an updated X-ray image.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Going to see my son in Rhyl this morning and taking Molly with me so she can have a run around the lake on the way back. Sunny at the moment but no ride planned as we are going to LLandudno this afternoon to change a pair of slippers for my wife.


A pair of slippers for your wife ??? Not much of a deal imo.........why dont you stick out for 2 pairs of slippers and a decent pair of shoes


----------



## dickyknees (9 Mar 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Great news.
> 
> Several of my friends and acquaintances have had knee replacement surgery. All of those who have achieved the best results are those who have stuck with the (Physio) suggested exercise regime, during recovery.
> 
> Good luck, hope it all goes well



Many thanks. The hard work starts today with physio and flexibility.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

dickyknees said:


> A good question indeed. I’ll have to ask mods what if there is a procedure to do such a thing.
> 
> If I can’t change the user name I’ll see if I can get an updated X-ray image.


If you are changing it then I think its only fair that we all have an input.
I will go with KbobblyKnees


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A pair of slippers for your wife ??? Not much of a deal imo.........why dont you stick out for 2 pairs of slippers and a decent pair of shoes


Even Nebuchadnezzar got a pair of shoes.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Good question



Might be one for a forum poll?


Dave7 said:


> If you are changing it then I think its only fair that we all have an input.
> I will go with KbobblyKnees



I feel a forum poll is called for. 

I believe that they use Titanium in knee replacements so it's a pity your names not Tim as I'd have gone for TiKneeTim


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2020)

Sat in the canal boat cafe at Braunston Marina with a sausage batch and a coffee.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Even Nebuchadnezzar got a pair of shoes.


Not quite. He bought a pair of shoes for his wife.
When the shoes began to wear Nebuchadnezzar began to swear.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Mar 2020)

I'm sitting in the Dentists waiting room
"Are you happy with your smile?" 
A marketing leaflet disguised as a questionnaire. 
I can subscribe to the " Sonicare Smile Program" where for a £4.99 monthly fee they will send me a new toothbrush head, not monthly but every 3 months. 
It's eerily empty in here, usually very busy. 
I'm a tad nervous, maybe not a good idea to watch " Marathon Man" last night. 😳


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2020)

I see the local Co Op are rationing toilet roll.  needless to say I bought some because, well you never know


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm sitting in the Dentists waiting room
> "Are you happy with your smile?"
> A marketing leaflet disguised as a questionnaire.
> I can subscribe to the " Sonicare Smile Program" where for a £4.99 monthly fee they will send me a new toothbrush head, not monthly but every 3 months.
> ...


That reminds me. I got a text from them the other day telling me my check up is due. Better get it booked I suppose.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I see the local Co Op are rationing toilet roll.  needless to say I bought some because, well you never know


Sainsburys had none and no white bread flour or semolina


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Sainsburys had none and no white bread flour or semolina




I'd send you some toilet roll, but I only have 2 years worth left so I can't spare any I am afraid


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'd send you some toilet roll, but I only have 2 years worth left so I can't spare any I am afraid


That's OK right hand for eating and the left for the toilet  .......as long as I don't forget


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2020)

Somebody has posted on our local alternative farcebook page that the Coop has a good stock of toilet rolls and copies of the Oban Times.


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Somebody has posted on our local alternative farcebook page that the Coop has a good stock of toilet rolls and copies of the Oban Times.


How does one tell the difference?


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not quite. He bought a pair of shoes for his wife.
> When the shoes began to wear Nebuchadnezzar began to swear.


I learnt a different version,
_"Nebuchadnezzar, the King of the Jews Sold his wife for a pair of shoes. 
When the shoes began to wear, ..."_


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> How does one tell the difference?


You ever read the toilet roll!!


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> How does one tell the difference?


Oban Times is cheaper and less porous.


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If you are changing it then I think its only fair that we all have an input.
> I will go with KbobblyKnees


I reckon Trickyknees.
Or possibly Kniceknees.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> I learnt a different version,
> _"Nebuchadnezzar, the King of the Jews Sold his wife for a pair of shoes.
> When the shoes began to wear, ..."_


With tennis balls or skipping rope ?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Oban Times is cheaper and less porous.


And you know that how?


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And you know that how?


No comment


----------



## gavroche (9 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A pair of slippers for your wife ??? Not much of a deal imo.........why dont you stick out for 2 pairs of slippers and a decent pair of shoes


We bought a pair last Saturday but they hurt her feet so will change them or upgrade for a different design.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

Back from town. We are fortunate in that the covered bus stop is just a few hundred yards away, it takes us right into the main shopping centre....and we have bus passes.
We decided not to eat at the Tapas bar as we ate out on Wednesday and Saturday. Instead we are having fish Monday as in pan fried cod, mushy peas with btead n butter.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

BTW @Mo1959 .......I enjoy knowing where fellow CCrs live and then googling about the area. With my job I have visited most areas in the UK and it just gave me an interest in our diverse country. That is why I asked what your river was.
Mr Google tells me that its a salmon fishing river but the stocks became so poor that it became a 'catch & return' ie you are not allowed to keep any fish. That hurt the economy so they reversed the policy but so few fish were caught that they have had to do a 'U' turn. They didn't offer an explanation for the decline. Quite sad though (not for the fishermen, for the ecology).


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> BTW @Mo1959 .......I enjoy knowing where fellow CCrs live and then googling about the area. With my job I have visited most areas in the UK and it just gave me an interest in our diverse country. That is why I asked what your river was.
> Mr Google tells me that its a salmon fishing river but the stocks became so poor that it became a 'catch & return' ie you are not allowed to keep any fish. That hurt the economy so they reversed the policy but so few fish were caught that they have had to do a 'U' turn. They didn't offer an explanation for the decline. Quite sad though (not for the fishermen, for the ecology).


Yes. I occasionally see and talk to anglers and it was catch and return last I spoke to them. Not sure what’s caused the decline. Quite a few heron about and we get the odd otter but I don’t think they would take that many. Wasn’t a lot of water in the river last couple of years over the fishing season either.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2020)

I got back a little while ago with 57 miles on, the Gongoozler's Rest canal boat cafe at Braunston Marina has just started up again after being renovated over the winter so I made that my destination today, a lovely ride out with a tail wind, Baginton, Long itchington, Broadwell, across Grandborough Fields, Sawbridge, Willoughby and a short blast down the A45 to braunston, great fun flying along with a tail wind. The ride back was a right old slog, retraced my wheel tracks until I was almost into Baginton then turned onto the Leamington road, rodee through Bubbenhall, Ryton, crossed the A45, I don't like that roundabout, Wolston and into Coventry through Binley Woods, down the Binley road then right into Hipswell Highway and home. it stayed dry for the ride, though it was grey and windy, a pleasant morning out in the end, though I was working hard on the way back.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes. I occasionally see and talk to anglers and it was catch and return last I spoke to them. Not sure what’s caused the decline. Quite a few heron about and we get the odd otter but I don’t think they would take that many. Wasn’t a lot of water in the river last couple of years over the fishing season either.


Just reading that they are Atlantic salmon and a lot of the problem is actually out in the Atlantic. Hard to believe but they also blame lack of rain leading to low river levels.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2020)

Lol


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2020)

Tough old ride today with weather alternating between very windy, cold and wet. Still another 61 miles in the bag. Only 14.5avg though. Damn wind.

Heard during the ride Chorley has two cases of Coronavirus. We aren't in lockdown and have been allowed back in.

I don't want to upset @Dave7 but if anyone else is thinking of doing a PoA it can be done online on the .gov website. £85 all in. Takes around 15-20 minutes.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> With tennis balls or skipping rope ?


Which would be better?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Tough old ride today with weather alternating between very windy, cold and wet. Still another 61 miles in the bag. Only 14.5avg though. Damn wind.
> 
> Heard during the ride Chorley has two cases of Coronavirus. We aren't in lockdown and have been allowed back in.
> 
> I don't want to upset @Dave7 but if anyone else is thinking of doing a PoA it can be done online on the .gov website. £85 all in. Takes around 15-20 minutes.


I know. I think 15-20 is a very simplistic and open to errors but even so......
As I say, she is 94. A very bright and healthy 94 but stuck in her ways. She was relieved just to know it was no longer her worry. If I had tried to dissuade her she would have gotten upset.
I know your point is correct but it really wasn't right for us in this case.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Which would be better?


Well if you are wearing a short skirt I suggest you stick to tennis balls


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well if you are wearing a short skirt I suggest you stick to tennis balls


Why would I be wearing a skirt, short or otherwise?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why would I be wearing a skirt, short or otherwise?


You are from Yorkshire. Strange things 'appen over there.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just reading that they are Atlantic salmon and a lot of the problem is actually out in the Atlantic. Hard to believe but they also blame lack of rain leading to low river levels.


Not sure if it is still happening but Norwegian and Icelandic boats were scooping out thousands of tons of salmon from the North Atlantic. The anglers here cannot understand why few salmon are returning to their home rivers? Many river boards now have started hatcheries to try to reverse the downturn and also trying to improve conditions for returning fish but this will take some time. In the meantime I think all salmon rivers have a no kill policy. Certainly all coastal salmon fisheries have been shut down although I did see netting at Rosemarkie a couple of years ago when they got one fish.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Tough old ride today with weather alternating between very windy, cold and wet. Still another 61 miles in the bag. Only 14.5avg though. Damn wind.
> 
> Heard during the ride Chorley has two cases of Coronavirus. We aren't in lockdown and have been allowed back in.
> 
> I don't want to upset @Dave7 but if anyone else is thinking of doing a PoA it can be done online on the .gov website. £85 all in. Takes around 15-20 minutes.


Not sure if that applies in Scotland. I tried about 3 years ago to do an online POA and found the system impenetrable and gave up in the end. I think it was devised by lawyers for lawyers and we got a local law firm to do it in the end. Cannot remember the cost but don’t think it was too expensive. I had to appear in person so that the lawyer could certify that they thought I was campus mentos enough to agree to the POA.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You are from Yorkshire. Strange things 'appen over there.


You mean like,
_"The World Black Pudding Throwing Championships are held in* Ramsbottom in Lancashire.* This bizarre event dates back to the War of the Roses when apparently the two sides ran out of ammo and started hurling black puddings and Yorkshire puddings at each other."_


----------



## rustybolts (9 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning one and all.
> Dentist appointment this morning, last time I visited there was a discussion about root canal work being needed.
> Fingers crossed that won't be necessary, the toothpaste she recommended seems to have helped greatly. 🤞


Just wondering what is the name and brand of the toothpaste ? trying to hold on to my old gnashers as long as possible !


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean like,
> _"The World Black Pudding Throwing Championships are held in* Ramsbottom in Lancashire.* This bizarre event dates back to the War of the Roses when apparently the two sides ran out of ammo and started hurling black puddings and Yorkshire puddings at each other."_


Lancashire may run a close second to yorkshire.
Being Cheshire born and bred we tend not to do that jolly old sort of thing


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Just wondering what is the name and brand of the toothpaste ? trying to hold on to my old gnashers as long as possible !


Its called soot. Mixed with salt of course


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Mar 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Just wondering what is the name and brand of the toothpaste ? trying to hold on to my old gnashers as long as possible !



When I went previously I'd been experiencing a dull ache and sensitivity to hot/cold drinks. I was very aware of the tooth ( rear upper molar.) 
The Dentist did x rays which revealed what looked like a couple of shadows in the jaw bone / root area. She advised that it would probably mean root canal work or extraction, but as it wasn't actually painful to carry on for the time being. 

She recommended Sensodyne Pronamel " repair and protect". 
To brush with it and then squeeze a little on to a finger and rub it around the affected tooth immediately before bedtime and leave it. 
I've been doing that and it was only after the reminder for my appointment that I realised the tooth was almost back to normal. 
It may well be coincidence but when I saw her today she was very pleased and said just carry on as you are.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Lancashire may run a close second to yorkshire.
> Being Cheshire born and bred we tend not to do that jolly old sort of thing


WWCC?


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2020)

Recycled toilet paper, how do they get it clean.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

_"To make recycled toilet paper, large bales of recycled paper are put into a pulping machine at the toilet paper factory. 
The paper is mixed with lukewarm water to form a pulp before entering an ink-removing process. 
To remove ink, the paper pulp is injected with air, making the ink rise to the top in a foam."_


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Recycled toilet paper, how do they get it clean.


I should think they dry it out and either scrape it or wallop it with a rug beater.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Anyone notice nowt odd in this one?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iKFp3Su5JIA


----------



## rustybolts (9 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its called soot. Mixed with salt of course


They're black enough already without putting soot on them


----------



## rustybolts (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anyone notice nowt odd in this one?
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iKFp3Su5JIA



I have it on good authority from a neighbouring farmer of this fella, that he was done for sheep shagging when the authorities viewed the song on YouTube . Its " barrowing that beggers belief " according to the court records. He is banned from consuming mint sauce for the next 20 years .


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anyone notice nowt odd in this one?
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iKFp3Su5JIA



He’s got 2 different wellies on


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> He’s got 2 different wellies on


You watched it all?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> You watched it all?


Go on then, what else is wrong?


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Go on then, what else is wrong?


They're two right-footed wellies.


----------



## Paulus (10 Mar 2020)

Good morning all from Sri lanka. 
This is a room with a view--











We are now in the mountains at a place called Ella. Tea plantations all around and interesting wildlife. Jungle cats, mongoose and a wide variety of bird and insect life.
A nice way to spend our birthdays..


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2020)

good morning folks, yoga this morning, housework this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2020)

Morning all 
Off for a bit of shopping at LIDL in Ilfracombe this morning, then a spot of lunch at the Crown in West Down.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> WWCC?


????


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2020)

Good morning from a wet and very blustery Wales.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2020)

Morning to all fellow wrinklies and even the slightly wrinkly.
Not nice at all here. Rain forcast for the day.
Will enjoy my coffee then its the exercise bike followed by some light weghts and then I will try some situps (not done them since October either).
Breckie will likely be bacon and tomato on toast sarnie.
After that I have no idea


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2020)

Back from my walk. Very wet underfoot but wasn't raining when I set out. However, it came on for the last mile or so. Another day of showers and wind. Nothing on the agenda other than a hair cut at 11.15.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2020)

Good day everyone. Grey, wet and breezy - not dissimilar to Dragon's underwear, we don't seem to hear much of this recently? 🤫

Dentist this morning to have the impression done for a crown. Then meeting two cycling friends for coffee - they plan to leave the club and I want to understand why. This evening I'm going to "Grow to Show' a council event for people interested in entering the competitions at the local flower this summer. Entrants get free tickets and having seen the standard of entries I reckon I've a decent chance of a medal or two!!! 😄

We have Coronavirus in Chorley. I'm concerned about Mrs P. She has had a bad cough since before New Year and has only been to the GP once. Not enough in my view. She is asthmatic though not severely. She is a retired medical professional.

I've suggested we discuss whether or not she should visit supermarkets etc. This was dismissed when I made the suggestion with "how would I catch it in a supermarket?" I explained how I thought handling things others had handled might be a problem. This was dismissed with "and do we clean the shopping when we get home?"

I know my suggestion is probably medically unsound and I'm not one for panic reactions - I've got a solution to the loo roll crisis!!! I do though feel Mrs P should be more cautious. 

I never win these discussions!

I wiped down table surface etc. in the cafe yesterday. I've got disposable gloves in the car for the supermarket. Not a panic from me but a question of trying to protect myself and do my bit. Or so I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> This evening I'm going to "Grow to Show' a council event for people interested in entering the competitions at the local flower this summer. Entrants get free tickets and having seen the standard of entries I reckon I've a decent chance of a medal or two!!! 😄


My dad was a great gardener in his younger days. He won the local village flower show for several years in a row. He actually got a bit embarrassed and sometimes didn't enter to give others a chance. Sadly his garden is now a bit of a wilderness. Hopefully my brother will eventually get it back into shape now that he's taken the place on.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I know. I think 15-20 is a very simplistic and open to errors but even so......
> As I say, she is 94. A very bright and healthy 94 but stuck in her ways. She was relieved just to know it was no longer her worry. If I had tried to dissuade her she would have gotten upset.
> I know your point is correct but it really wasn't right for us in this case.


Apologies if I got this wrong. I was trying to be half serious, half jokey and probably got it wrong.

I do understand your aunt's view. It took Mrs P and I years to find a solicitor we felt comfortable with. The advice we got on PoA was "we can do it for you at £485. In your case it's very simple and I have to tell you it can be done online for £85. Just be careful who you name!" There was almost a wink with this advice.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day everyone. Grey, wet and breezy - not dissimilar to Dragon's underwear, we don't seem to hear much of this recently? 🤫
> 
> Dentist this morning to have the impression done for a crown. Then meeting two cycling friends for coffee - they plan to leave the club and I want to understand why. This evening I'm going to "Grow to Show' a council event for people interested in entering the competitions at the local flower this summer. Entrants get free tickets and having seen the standard of entries I reckon I've a decent chance of a medal or two!!! 😄
> 
> ...




You leave my bloomers out of this.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Apologies if I got this wrong. I was trying to be half serious, half jokey and probably got it wrong.
> 
> I do understand your aunt's view. It took Mrs P and I years to find a solicitor we felt comfortable with. The advice we got on PoA was "we can do it for you at £485. In your case it's very simple and I have to tell you it can be done online for £85. Just be careful who you name!" There was almost a wink with this advice.


No problem......I understood exactly what you were saying, and you are correct.
I dare not disclose how much they have Ripped her off for charged her but it would make your eyes water.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My dad was a great gardener in his younger days. He won the local village flower show for several years in a row. He actually got a bit embarrassed and sometimes didn't enter to give others a chance. Sadly his garden is now a bit of a wilderness. Hopefully my brother will eventually get it back into shape now that he's taken the place on.


I'm not so much a good gardener but do a decent allotment job by applying my commercial knowledge. I suspect my knowledge wouldn't hold up against a real allotment grower's experience. I just fancy having a go for a year or two to see how I get on.

Mrs P is the gardener. Decades ago she said "We don't have a garden just a collection of plants you like." She was right, I see plants for themselves and not as part of a garden. Since then I've been allowed to cut the grass and barrow a lot of stone and gravel!! 😂😂


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No problem......I understood exactly what you were saying, and you are correct.
> I dare not disclose how much they have Ripped her off for charged her but it would make your eyes water.


Thank you.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You leave my bloomers out of this.


Ah! Bleeding auto spell. Of course I recognise your bloomers deserve a more floral description. @Dave7 ??


----------



## numbnuts (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ah! Bleeding auto spell. Of course I recognise your bloomers deserve a more floral description. @Dave7 ??


I think I have been banned from mentioning them......until welshie gives express permission.
It doesn't stop me thinking about them though


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all from Sri lanka.
> This is a room with a view--
> View attachment 507800
> 
> ...


But can you see the pub from there?


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> ????


My mistake, it should have been WCWC.


----------



## pawl (10 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


My bread has.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> My mistake, it should have been WCWC.


I must have taken too many 'slow' tablets as I still dont get it......sorry


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day everyone. Grey, wet and breezy - not dissimilar to Dragon's underwear, we don't seem to hear much of this recently? 🤫
> 
> Dentist this morning to have the impression done for a crown. Then meeting two cycling friends for coffee - they plan to leave the club and I want to understand why. This evening I'm going to "Grow to Show' a council event for people interested in entering the competitions at the local flower this summer. Entrants get free tickets and having seen the standard of entries I reckon I've a decent chance of a medal or two!!! 😄
> 
> ...


It's airborne, which is why the "advice, sneeze into your elbow" was given. They're nearly always covered at this time of year, so the clothing will slow the sneeze.

Saves on toilet roll as well.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I must have taken too many 'slow' tablets as I still dont get it......sorry


I dunno
Worm Charming World Championship.


----------



## Paulus (10 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> But can you see the pub from there?


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 507820


I see your Lion and raise you an Antler.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's airborne, which is why the "advice, sneeze into your elbow" was given. They're nearly always covered at this time of year, so the clothing will slow the sneeze.
> 
> Saves on toilet roll as well.


Eh?? Do you normally wipe your bum with your sleeves


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Eh?? Do you normally wipe your bum with your sleeves


'e's Yorkshire.........


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2020)

Sitting back with a nice brew** and listening to a bit of Runrig. Love this band.

** Practising the working side of my mouth. Dentist!


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Eh?? Do you normally wipe your bum with your sleeves


You're more likely to wash your clothing than a hankie, and some folk are using toilet roll tissue because tissues have long since been cleared from the shelves.

Which ever you use, it stops you sneezing into your hand alone, which will be used on things such as door handles.


----------



## 12boy (10 Mar 2020)

This morning it is a little cloudy and will be 47 F with 24 mph winds. They're from the south and herald snow and cold in a couple of days. The air is is a little damp but still clear enough to count the trees on the mountain crest 6 miles away. I've been making a little Gypsy Wagon since October, and it will be just warm enough tp paint some critical areas. That will allow me to attach hinges on the end flaps which will in turn allow me to put on the top and enclose it so as to be able to work inside.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2020)

Had to pop in to a local ASDA and Tesco during today. I didn't need any washing products but out of interest wandered down these aisles. Blitzed on a Tuesday? Just about anything connected with hand washing was wiped out.

Had a coffee today with the manager of a local Tesco. He said their problem was loo roll and pasta but it was also really hard to keep shelves full of soaps, wipes, etc.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Mar 2020)

Asda didn't have any pudding rice (only tins ), semolina or bread flour today


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2020)

Our Tesco has had a run on Quinoa and Goji berries.
What am I to do?!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Our Tesco has had a run on Quinoa and Goji berries.
> What am I to do?!


Turn carnivore? 😄


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2020)

So I've been to the evening on growing vegetables for exhibition.............................and ended up signing up as a release site for hedgehogs from the local hedgehog rescue centre!! I'm not sure how that happened. At least I avoided joining the allotment society which would probably have signalled my inevitable decline.


----------



## The Rover (10 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So I've been to the evening on growing vegetables for exhibition.............................and ended up signing up as a release site for hedgehogs from the local hedgehog rescue centre!! I'm not sure how that happened. At least I avoided joining the allotment society which would probably have signalled my inevitable decline.



good effort, my wife volunteers at a hedgehog rescue in Chorley.
Weve got two in the garage as the centre can’t cope with the numbers brought in and we foster them.
Roddy who’s only got 3 legs and Bolty who’s a dirty bugger. Roddys staying but Bolty will be released once he’s feeling better.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Our Tesco has had a run on Quinoa and Goji berries.
> What am I to do?!


Local B&M have run out of Fray Bentos pies!


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2020)

It's ok. Tesco still have a shelf full of pot noodle.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Local B&M have run out of Fray Bentos pies!


That's OK......I've got about 3 years supply.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's OK......I've got about 3 years supply.


They're out of Spam as well.
Tesco's have upped their price to £2.50 a piece.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> It's ok. Tesco still have a shelf full of pot noodle.


Not now!


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> They're out of Spam as well.
> Tesco's have upped their price to £2.50 a piece.


I've got a good few tins of that as well.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've got a good few tins of that as well.


You may need more than just a few.


----------



## GM (10 Mar 2020)

Evening all. Today we have been tourists. Got the tube into town, first stop the Tate Gallery, here's a view from the bar....





.....and then we went on to the Sky Garden at the top of the walkie talkie building. Here's a view from the bar...




...and here's a view after several prosecco's....





...a good day has been had!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2020)

Up early today..........heard last night our local Waitrose is getting a delivery of frozen avocado on toast.........I want to be first in the queue ALDI have run out of fresh.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2020)

I have also risen.....not sure why as it's......yes, you guessed it


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2020)

Snap. Same here weather wise. This panic buying reminds me of the 3 day week and the power cuts. I remember everyone running out to get bread etc.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2020)

I see the health minister has tested positive........bit of irony there!


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2020)

Morning all.
Golf for me this morning. Got to show that little white ball who is the boss (although I think it may already know). Note to self.....do not shake anyones hands
MrsD is going shopping. On the list are bread flour and bog rolls......best of luck with that


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2020)

Good morning from Sri lanka. We are further south today, so the landscape has changed from lush green vegetation to a drier climate. Still great though.


----------



## GM (11 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Up early to do the dad's taxi service, the boy is off to Barcelona.

In other news its our 42nd anniversary


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Up early to do the dad's taxi service, the boy is off to Barcelona.
> 
> In other news its our 42nd anniversary


Congratulations to you and Mrs GM. 🥂


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2020)

Congratulations @GM 
Off to the storage yard this morning.
Was going to bring the van back on Monday but the weather was crap.
They're forecasting 4 clear days from today, so I should be able to get all my jobs done.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Golf for me this morning. Got to show that little white ball who is the boss (although I think it may already know). Note to self.....do not shake anyones hands
> MrsD is going shopping. On the list are bread flour and bog rolls......best of luck with that



We're shopping Friday, our cupboard are almost bare.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Up early to do the dad's taxi service, the boy is off to Barcelona.
> 
> In other news its our 42nd anniversary



Congratulations


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Up early to do the dad's taxi service, the boy is off to Barcelona.
> 
> In other news its our 42nd anniversary


Congrats......I'll send Mrs GM's medal in the post later!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2020)

Good morning. I'm back. Closed! Can you imagine it? Waitrose is closed. I mean. Something about a bug that's going round. Someone had put up a little sign that said ........."sorry the avocado toast didn't arrive."

Beautiful morning here in Lancashire. Bike ride is the first priority. A couple of lads back from Mallorca say they want a gentle warm down spin.......we shall see, we shall see.

After that who knows. I need to think about MOTs on both cars. I'll probably pop to the local garage to book the MOT and ask him to take a quick look at my tyres. ☹


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2020)

Pam has gone shopping and I am off to play with some dents, have a great day whatever you are doing.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2020)

I am having porridge this morning for a change. I can hear it gently bubbling away. Haven't even been out the door to put the bin out as the rain is still rattling down.


----------



## GM (11 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Congrats......I'll send Mrs GM's medal in the post later!




Ha Ha, I think she deserves a medal putting up with me!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2020)

I have seriously had enough of this. It's getting me down big time. I'm where the red dot is


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Mar 2020)

A belated good morning,

Probably not a good idea to say yes to the offer of one last Pint before getting the bus home last night🍺 I'm feeling a bit "vague"

I'm off to a meeting at a local hotel shortly. It specialises in holidays for people with cancer and other similar conditions so it will be interesting to see what extra precautions they might have put in place. 

Going to be raising a glass to a wonderful chap who was chair of our support group but sadly passed away recently. 

The sun is shining 🌞 no rain forecast and the Library has just informed me that the book I ordered is available for collection 😊


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2020)




----------



## oldwheels (11 Mar 2020)

I got up about 0530 this morning for a loo visit and looking out my from window I could see lights in the bay. From the configuration this was a vessel engaged in fishing scraping the sea bed inside the bay in the dark hoping not too many would notice. At 0730 got up and the same vessel probably is dredging just outside the bay. I see this every few weeks.Cannot imagine how there is anything left to catch and in any case from my diving days I know that area is fine silt with nothing else we ever saw. Their days are probably nearly over anyway if the fishing negotiations and tariffs go as predicted.
It does remind me that we were asked to do an underwater search in that area by an idiot who wrecked a chartered yacht and wanted us to look for a box containing valuable antique books [Yes really] he had lost overboard. We reckoned if we did find the box we would move it to an easily found area and come back later for a look at the "antique books" before admitting to a find. We never did find it.
Off now to get my ears syringed.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Up early to do the dad's taxi service, the boy is off to Barcelona.
> 
> In other news its our 42nd anniversary



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6g7ij2hh0Do


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2020)

Caravan back home and airing.
Battery checked and AOK.
Hooked up to mains.
Sitting down for a cuppa now before I make a start on the few jobs I need to do on it.
Will be watching the Budget later.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2020)

I'm in the Garden Shed cafe Wellesbourne with a bap and a coffee, a strong wind this morning made for a slow hard ride down, at times the wind was trying to lift my woolly hat off my head.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Caravan back home and airing.
> Battery checked and AOK.
> Hooked up to mains.
> Sitting down for a cuppa now before I make a start on the few jobs I need to do on it.
> Will be watching the Budget later.


I will give that a miss. Getting the main points in the 6 o clock news will be fine!


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2020)

I'm busy doing nothing, but I have put the Vax cleaner around


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2020)

I have returned! Good ride out to Buckingham for a coffee and a cake, and back again. Blummen hard work in the wind - keeps one on ones toes, what!


----------



## derrick (11 Mar 2020)

What a day. 4 fence panels fitted. Old fence taken to the local tip. Car dropped of for MOT. Train back to my local for a chill out beer.🍻 Think this is one of the only threads i will not get banned from.😂😂😂


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2020)

Just another day on tour


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2020)

I got back just before 2pm with 55 miles on. It was a hard old morning, a slow hard old slog out to Wellesbourne into that wind, I was expecting an easier ride home but I seemed to spend a lot of it into the wind, when I did get it as a tail wind I was flying. I started to feel the work I'd done around Balsall Common on the way back, I suddenly noticed I couldn't quite spin it up as much as i could earlier on and I was working harder for my speed even when I had the wind behind me. Apart from that it wasn't a bad day, dry and cold as a lot of my rides have been this winter. The ride was more like a training ride than a leisure ride and I've had a good work out this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Just another day on tour
> View attachment 507966


Most people round our way keep dogs


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2020)

Jeez I've had enough. Anyone want to buy a couple of bikes!!!! 64 miles in to a headwind or sidewind. It was my route, I missed a turn, we ended up having to Google a route to the cafe. Embarrassing or what? After the cafe my rear mudguard came loose. Had to stop remove wheel and fix. A few miles later I get this loud clunking and it feels like the chain is jumping. Couldn't find the problem. At some traffic lights I looked down and noticed one side of a link had snapped. Stop and fit quick link!!

In the last six weeks:



Written off frame
Two broken chains
Three pinch punctures
Lost cleat screw, couldn't unclip, fell off
On other foot sole of shoe is nackered. Need new shoes
Mudguard off today
Got lost today
Why me? I look after my bikes lovingly. I never ignore any problems. 😡


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Jeez I've had enough. Anyone want to buy a couple of bikes!!!! 64 miles in to a headwind or sidewind. It was my route, I missed a turn, we ended up having to Google a route to the cafe. Embarrassing or what? After the cafe my rear mudguard came loose. Had to stop remove wheel and fix. A few miles later I get this loud clunking and it feels like the chain is jumping. Couldn't find the problem. At some traffic lights I looked down and noticed one side of a link had snapped. Stop and fit quick link!!
> 
> In the last six weeks:
> 
> ...


Take a leaf out of my local's book.......


----------



## derrick (11 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Take a leaf out of my local's book.......
> 
> View attachment 507975


If only everyone was like us.😂


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Take a leaf out of my local's book.......
> 
> View attachment 507975


I'm going to the LBS shortly for some new links.........I pass ALDI. Mrs P is out tonight.......🤫


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Jeez I've had enough. Anyone want to buy a couple of bikes!!!! 64 miles in to a headwind or sidewind. It was my route, I missed a turn, we ended up having to Google a route to the cafe. Embarrassing or what? After the cafe my rear mudguard came loose. Had to stop remove wheel and fix. A few miles later I get this loud clunking and it feels like the chain is jumping. Couldn't find the problem. At some traffic lights I looked down and noticed one side of a link had snapped. Stop and fit quick link!!
> 
> In the last six weeks:
> 
> ...



Sounds far to exciting for my liking.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I got up about 0530 this morning for a loo visit and looking out my from window I could see lights in the bay. From the configuration this was a vessel engaged in fishing scraping the sea bed inside the bay in the dark hoping not too many would notice. At 0730 got up and the same vessel probably is dredging just outside the bay. I see this every few weeks.Cannot imagine how there is anything left to catch and in any case from my diving days I know that area is fine silt with nothing else we ever saw. Their days are probably nearly over anyway if the fishing negotiations and tariffs go as predicted.
> It does remind me that we were asked to do an underwater search in that area by an idiot who wrecked a chartered yacht and wanted us to look for a box containing valuable antique books [Yes really] he had lost overboard. We reckoned if we did find the box we would move it to an easily found area and come back later for a look at the "antique books" before admitting to a find. We never did find it.
> Off now to get my ears syringed.


I have dived off Mull. Really good but a long way to travel and the weather turned. Some guy on a nearby boat decided to head for a different bouy and got washed away......he was not found that weekend and presumed dead.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2020)

@Mo1959 ....as an experienced sciatica sufferer has this, or similar ever happened to you.
I had 3 rides last week and was feeling quite smug. Left leg is feeling good, slightly weak but good.
Playing golf today and the wind took my umbrella away. I started to run after it, made 4 steps and my leg just folded. Ar*e over t*t in the muddy wet grass .
Shook me up and hurt my back but I think all is ok......I will know tomorrow morning.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have dived off Mull. Really good but a long way to travel and the weather turned. Some guy on a nearby boat decided to head for a different bouy and got washed away......he was not found that weekend and presumed dead.


There have been a few fatalities I suspect either over confidence or good paper qualifications but lacking open water experience. I was once left floating in a strong tide in the middle of the Sound with a learner as our boat had to go rescue somebody from another party who was swept away. The north end of Calve Island has been said by some to be as good or better than the Australian Barrier Reef for a scenic dive. Myself and 2 buddies were the first divers on the Shuna before it got ruined.
There are old divers and there are bold divers but no old bold divers.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> There have been a few fatalities I suspect either over confidence or good paper qualifications but lacking open water experience. I was once left floating in a strong tide in the middle of the Sound with a learner as our boat had to go rescue somebody from another party who was swept away. The north end of Calve Island has been said by some to be as good or better than the Australian Barrier Reef for a scenic dive. Myself and 2 buddies were the first divers on the Shuna before it got ruined.
> There are old divers and there are bold divers but no old bold divers.


I was diving off Egypt some years ago and an English guy was telling me/boasting about all his qualifications. All gained in the warm, clear sea around Egypt. My thought was.... I have done midnight quarry dives in winter wearing an 8mm suit plus thermals. He is now qualified to teach.....scary.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2020)

Good news. I needed some. Popped up to the local garage to MOT and service. Checked the service log and not due till 24/06. Asked garage to check my tyres so I can change before the MOT - there fine and will pass.😄


----------



## oldwheels (11 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I was diving off Egypt some years ago and an English guy was telling me/boasting about all his qualifications. All gained in the warm, clear sea around Egypt. My thought was.... I have done midnight quarry dives in winter wearing an 8mm suit plus thermals. He is now qualified to teach.....scary.


We got a few of those and I often got paired up with them. You could tell as soon as we got into the water that they were petrified with the environment which was normal to us. As you say scary stuff but we never lost any of them. Never tried quarry diving as we did not have to as we had open water on our doorstep. Did have to fish bodies out of a river pool but that was simply doing a favour for the local police.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2020)

My leg has a bit of an ache in the ACL region. Not bad, but enough I can feel it. If it's still acting up tomorrow I'll rest it a few days and commence single malt therapy.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 ....as an experienced sciatica sufferer has this, or similar ever happened to you.
> I had 3 rides last week and was feeling quite smug. Left leg is feeling good, slightly weak but good.
> Playing golf today and the wind took my umbrella away. I started to run after it, made 4 steps and my leg just folded. Ar*e over t*t in the muddy wet grass .
> Shook me up and hurt my back but I think all is ok......I will know tomorrow morning.


No...touch wood, just a heavy, weak feeling but never given way. Hope you’re ok.


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2020)

About an hour ago Pam said do you want a drink, I should have said no.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> We got a few of those and I often got paired up with them. You could tell as soon as we got into the water that they were petrified with the environment which was normal to us. As you say scary stuff but we never lost any of them. Never tried quarry diving as we did not have to as we had open water on our doorstep. Did have to fish bodies out of a river pool but that was simply doing a favour for the local police.


Nothing darker than being 25 metres down in a quarry at midnight .


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> We got a few of those and I often got paired up with them. You could tell as soon as we got into the water that they were petrified with the environment which was normal to us. As you say scary stuff but we never lost any of them. Never tried quarry diving as we did not have to as we had open water on our doorstep. Did have to fish bodies out of a river pool but that was simply doing a favour for the local police.


We were doing a drift dive off Sharm. A beautiful hour long dive. When our group of 12 surfaced we found we had 13.
Some guy had got lost from a group 1 mile away and ended up with us
Our captain found his boat and all ended well.


----------



## pawl (11 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> My leg has a bit of an ache in the ACL region. Not bad, but enough I can feel it. If it's still acting up tomorrow I'll rest it a few days and commence single malt therapy.


 No no no It needs to be at least a double malt Get well.


----------



## pawl (11 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Jeez I've had enough. Anyone want to buy a couple of bikes!!!! 64 miles in to a headwind or sidewind. It was my route, I missed a turn, we ended up having to Google a route to the cafe. Embarrassing or what? After the cafe my rear mudguard came loose. Had to stop remove wheel and fix. A few miles later I get this loud clunking and it feels like the chain is jumping. Couldn't find the problem. At some traffic lights I looked down and noticed one side of a link had snapped. Stop and fit quick link!!
> 
> In the last six weeks:
> 
> ...



Don’t go out this coming Friday it’s the thirteenth ☠️☠️☠️


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Don’t go out this coming Friday it’s the thirteenth ☠☠☠


B..b...but.........it's Fish Friday! 

I'll risk it.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2020)

I've been confused all evening, I usually ride on a Thursday, this week I've ridden on Wednesday, I keep thinking its Friday Tomorrow. 
I've also been Hungry all evening, the lovely roast chicken dinner I did for our evening meal never touched the sides,  all sorted now though, a large plate of crumpet's and a nice  has stopped it complaining for now, this mornings ride must have given me a good workout.


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2020)

One for @dave r
Fixed Wheel brewery - Blackheath Stout.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2020)

Morning. A sleety and windy day. I can't make out if the pavements look a bit slippy or if they are just wet. Suppose I should attempt a walk and find out.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2020)

Good Morning! Very strong winds and heavy rain overnight but relatively calm now with clear skies and s breeze.

Today is busy but not desperately exciting. Housework this morning, U3A card and board games this afternoon and I have a Safeguarding course this evening.

The cycle club needs a new Club Welfare Officer to comply with British Cycling requirements. Our previous CWO stood down so I've had to step in. Crazy thing is the guy who wanted to do it was turned down because his DBS was with a different organisation. I've passed the DBS, phew, and have to complete tonight's course to become the CWO.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2020)

Good morning. We have lovely weather here at the moment.


----------



## screenman (12 Mar 2020)

Clear blue sky here but also cold and windy, a decorating day for me is planned. Stay healthy everyone.


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, odd jobs this morning, down the club this afternoon, involves beer, bingo and socializing.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Mar 2020)

Good morning 🌞
Woke to sunshine and a gentle breeze. I'll see if Mrs Tenkay wants a little 5k jog up the trailway. 

I removed and replaced the rear wheel on my Brommie a couple of evenings ago, just so I'd be familiar with the process should the p*ncture fairy visit when I'm out and about. I'll take it for a spin later to make sure everything is in order.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Crazy thing is the guy who wanted to do it was turned down because his DBS was with a different organisation. I've passed the DBS, phew, and have to complete tonight's course to become the CWO.


What's DBS?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2020)

Hello peeps.
Iffy day today. I am aching all around my bum/lower hips after my fall yesterday. It was a heavy fall so I am not surprised.
Blue sky and sunshine but strong winds supposed to arrive by lunchtime. Hard to believe as its so calm. Then again they forcast rain for 1700 yesterday and at 1130 we were soaked.
Slightly hungover as I had a few drinks while watching Liverpool get knocked out of the Champions League. I am a great believer in 'hair of the dog'


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What's DBS?


Dodgy Bike Syclist (they can't spell in Chorley).


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2020)

Morning all 
More caravan fettling today. It's amazing the number of little jobs that need doing after a good season's use.
Bit of doggie walking and shopping first, though.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Mar 2020)

morning the sun is out, have to stay in and wait for DHL


----------



## roadrash (12 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. We have lovely weather here at the moment



im off to my mates cabin at Caernarfon at the weekend , I shall bring some decent weather with me.
I will of course be calling at Llandudno for a dozen of the best pork pies ever from the deli called ...the hambone


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> morning the sun is out, have to stay in and wait for DHL


Hermes for me, but I doubt I will be venturing far anyway as we have more sleet showers and wind picking up.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> im off to my mates cabin at Caernarfon at the weekend , I shall bring some decent weather with me.
> I will of course be calling at Llandudno for a dozen of the best pork pies ever from the deli called ...the hambone


I used to holiday there many years ago in a holiday park called Glyn Gwna or something like that.......my Welsh spelling isn't very good!


----------



## roadrash (12 Mar 2020)

@Mo1959 that's exactly where I am going, I will take some photos so you can see it once more


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> @Mo1959 that's exactly where I am going, I will take some photos so you can see it once more


I always liked if we got a lodge near the little lake. Wonder if they still have the pony trekking on site.


----------



## roadrash (12 Mar 2020)

@Mo1959 we love it , no amusement arcades or anything like that, just a little shop , a café and a pub that states " we are not a sports bar" its like going back in time it is a lovely well kept place with a lake and a stream running through the middle of the site.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dodgy Bike Syclist (they can't spell in Chorley).


So true


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2020)

Just heard that a Bobby I know died at work last night, suspected heart attack. Only early 40s. Not good at all.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Just heard that a Bobby I know died at work last night, suspected heart attack. Only early 40s. Not good at all.


Horrible. I remember when I was still in the prison service we lost a colleague in his early 40s with a wife and two young kids. Sepsis. The place was like a morgue when the news broke as he was such a lovely guy. Often still think about him.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What's DBS?


Most people know it as the CRB (Criminal Records Bureau) check but it merged with ISA (Independent Safeguarding Authority) to become the DBS (Disclosure and Barring Service).........................in simple terms how to confuse old people!!  Relieved to have passed! 😄

To be affiliated to British Cycling and gain a range of their "benefits" it's part of BC requirements to have someone in place to oversee the protection of vulnerable people be they children or adults. It's a good thing but I can't see myself ever being called on to act. Our juniors train with Chorley Athletic and Triathlon and rarely come in to contact with adult members till they are 16-17. We also require all juniors (under 18) to be chaperoned on rides by a parent or named adult - this either a club member who is prepared to take on the responsibility (rare unless they are racing) or a family friend. As for adults I'm less sure how we might deal with this.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2020)

The junior thing is difficult as they can see themselves as more capable than they actually are. We couldn't abandon a junior in trouble but equally couldn't leave one alone with a single adult. It can lead to difficult disruption of a ride and we have had occasions when a whole group has had to stop and wait for a parent to come and collect a junior in distress. The club ride rules make it clear EVERYONE must be capable of the ride standard, change a tube, have the route etc. We never leave anyone but if an adult chooses to ignore this that's their lookout. If an adult choses to peel off/tell the ride to leave them that is their responsibility.

Personally when I've been on a ride when a male has chosen to leave for some reason, tired, mechanical etc. I ignore this. However I've ended my ride and ridden back with female members on several occasions - even when they have initially protested - as I feel it is wrong to leave a woman alone in a rural area. Anything could happen, I'm not really thinking of cycling related. I've always received grateful thanks afterwards.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Just heard that a Bobby I know died at work last night, suspected heart attack. Only early 40s. Not good at all.




Dreadful news. And so young as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The junior thing is difficult as they can see themselves as more capable than they actually are. We couldn't abandon a junior in trouble but equally couldn't leave one alone with a single adult. It can lead to difficult disruption of a ride and we have had occasions when a whole group has had to stop and wait for a parent to come and collect a junior in distress. The club ride rules make it clear EVERYONE must be capable of the ride standard, change a tube, have the route etc. We never leave anyone but if an adult chooses to ignore this that's their lookout. If an adult choses to peel off/tell the ride to leave them that is their responsibility.
> 
> Personally when I've been on a ride when a male has chosen to leave for some reason, tired, mechanical etc. I ignore this. However I've ended my ride and ridden back with female members on several occasions - even when they have initially protested - as I feel it is wrong to leave a woman alone in a rural area. Anything could happen, I'm not really thinking of cycling related. I've always received grateful thanks afterwards.


Very considerate if you feel it warrants it, although myself and many other females I know ride out on their own on quiet rural roads and don't think too much of any dangers........or perhaps we should!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2020)

I always ride on my own on very rural roads and lanes and often I don't see another living soul. It doesn't bother me at all. I never give it a thought to be honest. It is what it is.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Very considerate if you feel it warrants it, although myself and many other females I know ride out on their own on quiet rural roads and don't think too much of any dangers........or perhaps we should!



I know plenty of females who do the same and obviously feel comfortable. I doubt they consider the dangers. It's just me I suppose, I don't like the idea of leaving a woman alone in some of the very rural areas we ride and probably a long way from home. Old fashioned perhaps but I'm quite friendly with many of our female members so feel a responsibility. One of the things I do is try to make women feel as welcome as possible which is how I've become good friends with many of them.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Just heard that a Bobby I know died at work last night, suspected heart attack. Only early 40s. Not good at all.


Sad that. 40s..... way too young.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> morning the sun is out, have to stay in and wait for DHL


So much for the sun being out now it's pissing down


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> So much for the sun being out now it's pissing down


Changing every ten minutes here. Sleet and wind picks up, ten minutes later the sun is trying to come out. Rinse and repeat!


----------



## oldwheels (12 Mar 2020)

Wakened at 0730 by a very loud thunderclap. At about 200ft above sea level we have a little frost on the cars but Calve Island at sea level about a mile away is completely white. Half hour later more thunder and hail nearly half an inch in diameter and about one inch deep when I went out. There is now bright sunshine. I did notice a car struggling with wheelspin going up the slight hill outside my gate but ones coming the other way as usual ignoring the 20 mph speed limit. So far nobody seems to have gone off tho’ the road is not gritted.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I know plenty of females who do the same and obviously feel comfortable. I doubt they consider the dangers. It's just me I suppose, I don't like the idea of leaving a woman alone in some of the very rural areas we ride and probably a long way from home. Old fashioned perhaps but I'm quite friendly with many of our female members so feel a responsibility. One of the things I do is try to make women feel as welcome as possible which is how I've become good friends with many of them.




What a gentleman


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2020)

We have blue skies and sunshine now but it is still very breezy


----------



## roadrash (12 Mar 2020)

Blowing a fekin gale at wigan pier, looks like you may need to sort the weather out for me at weekend @welsh dragon


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2020)

@PaulSB re your shoes. I have broad feet too and find Specialized, Northwave and Lake are among the broadest fitting. In fact, I think Lake do a wide fitting in some.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> Blowing a fekin gale at wigan pier, looks like you may need to sort the weather out for me at weekend @welsh dragon




I will do my best for you.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> @PaulSB re your shoes. I have broad feet too and find Specialized, Northwave and Lake are among the broadest fitting. In fact, I think Lake do a wide fitting in some.


Thank you. Yes I find Specialized very good and I had Lake years ago but they are difficult to find round here.

To avoid the hassle of returns I prefer to visit it a store which tends to make it more difficult!!!!


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2020)

Our afternoon down the club wasn't profitable,  but lunch at the local cafe was nice, I'm very fond of their pork and stuffing batches.


----------



## roadrash (12 Mar 2020)

@dave r , is a batch same as a barm


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> @dave r , is a batch same as a barm



Yes, and the same as a bap or a roll, you can tell I've been living in Coventry for many years.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> @dave r , is a batch same as a barm




You mean a bread roll?


----------



## Sterlo (12 Mar 2020)

Oh no, not this old chestnut. Round here we call them breadcakes, a bread roll is something posh. You need to sample the delights of an 'Ull patty butty.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2020)

Sterlo said:


> Oh no, not this old chestnut. Round here we call them breadcakes, a bread roll is something posh. You need to sample the delights of an 'Ull patty butty.




I am posh. Hence the bread roll


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Wakened at 0730 by a very loud thunderclap. At about 200ft above sea level we have a little frost on the cars but Calve Island at sea level about a mile away is completely white. Half hour later more thunder and hail nearly half an inch in diameter and about one inch deep when I went out. There is now bright sunshine. I did notice a car struggling with wheelspin going up the slight hill outside my gate but ones coming the other way as usual ignoring the 20 mph speed limit. So far nobody seems to have gone off tho’ the road is not gritted.


MrsD is woken by a big thunderclap every morning and tells me I am disgusting


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You mean a bread roll?


Like a cob only softer?


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dodgy Bike Syclist (they can't spell in Chorley).


Dodgy Bike Scyther


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Hermes for me, but I doubt I will be venturing far anyway as we have more sleet showers and *wind picking up*.


Can't Hermes deliver?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Like a cob only softer?




Exactly


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2020)

Good grief it's blowing an absolute hoolie here. I'm much more inclined to hunker down with a glass of whisky but will be off to my Safeguarding Course shortly.

Hope we can still ride tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I always ride on my own on very rural roads and lanes and often* I don't see another living soul.* It doesn't bother me at all. I never give it a thought to be honest. It is what it is.


And the other sort?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You mean a bread roll?



No, lets get this right please. A bread roll is a roll as in "Get some rolls while your out." One can make filled rolls for picnics with these.

Now a barm (or barm cake), is something far superior and utterly delicious. These usually come filled with bacon, sausage or egg or any combination of the three, red or brown sauce being an optional extra. This is Lancashire I'll 'ave thee know.

Strangely barms are usually only found in cafes.

Round here posh is when ordering a bacon barm and the cafe ask "white or brown?"

😄😄


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Like a cob only softer?


Why a boat.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2020)

According to the NHS people older than 65 are considered to be older persons.

Thank God I am under that age. I can honestly say I am not an older person now.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> According to the NHS people older than 65 are considered to be older persons.
> 
> Thank God I am under that age. I can honestly say I am not an older person now.


My practice nurse says she doesn't consider people old till 80.

I ♥️ my practice nurse.


----------



## 12boy (12 Mar 2020)

This talk of barms and batchs, baps and Ull patty butty........separated by a common language.


----------



## pawl (12 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> My practice nurse says she doesn't consider people old till 80.
> 
> I ♥ my practice nurse.




Think she might need more practice.💀🤪🤪🤪🤪


----------



## gavroche (12 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> According to the NHS people older than 65 are considered to be older persons.
> 
> Thank God I am under that age. I can honestly say I am not an older person now.


And according to Boris and his lot, people over the age of 65 are still young enough to carry on working.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> According to the NHS people older than 65 are considered to be older persons.
> 
> Thank God I am under that age. I can honestly say I am not an older person now.


Till next year?


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No, lets get this right please. A bread roll is a roll as in "Get some rolls while your out." One can make filled rolls for picnics with these.
> 
> Now a barm (or barm cake), is something far superior and utterly delicious. These usually come filled with bacon, sausage or egg or any combination of the three, red or brown sauce being an optional extra. This is Lancashire I'll 'ave thee know.
> 
> ...



In Coventry the batch is equivalent to your barm.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> According to the NHS people older than 65 are considered to be older persons.
> 
> Thank God I am under that age. I can honestly say I am not an older person now.



We're officially old according to the NHS.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> My practice nurse says she doesn't consider people old till 80.
> 
> I ♥ my practice nurse.



I like your practice nurse.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> My practice nurse says she doesn't consider people old till 80.
> 
> I ♥️ my practice nurse.


'til next year!


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> We're officially old according to the NHS.


Don't be sad, don't be blue,
there's still some folk older than you.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2020)

12boy said:


> This talk of barms and batchs, baps and Ull patty butty........separated by a common language.


Tay cakes


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> In Coventry the batch is equivalent to your barm.


In that case you're always welcome in Lancashire - barm or batch, proper bread! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2020)




----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Paulus (13 Mar 2020)

Good morning virus Dodgers, 
Just a bit of a view from our room. The temperature is 32 c and it is 08.30 in the morning. 
The Indian Ocean is in the background.
I'm not trying to make you feel jealous or anything like that


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2020)

Morning. A bit early but wasn't sleeping anyway. Just finished the first coffee of the day. We are finally to have a decent day. Chilly, but dry and not too windy. Hopefully muster the enthusiasm for a spin early afternoon when it gets up to a balmy 4 degrees.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2020)

Good day. The trees are moving around so at best it's breezy. The sky is clear and it's 4C.

I will go for a ride though my enthusiasm is not great. None of my cycle buddies are out and the guys who are I'd describe as people I ride with rather than friends. Also suspect the pace will be relentless. 

Forecast for the weekend is rubbish.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Mar 2020)

Good morning one and all.
Although I've been retired a few years now I still get that " Friday frisson" in anticipation of the weekend 😊
I'm pleased to say that my Brompton rear wheel removal and refitting training exercise went well with no issues when I went for a test spin.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Till next year?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2020)

Good morning. It's supposed to be 5 deg here...allegedly.


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2020)

I have risen!

I've got company today as Mini D is at home. She's had a bad reaction to the hand sanitizer they've been making the kids use at school every 3 minutes, and the skin on her hands is angry, cracked and swollen, and she spent hand the night up crying.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> I've got company today as Mini D is at home. She's had a bad reaction to the hand sanitizer they've been making the kids use at school every 3 minutes, and the skin on her hands is angry, cracked and swollen, and she spent hand the night up crying.




Crikey. Taking things a bit too far I see. I suppose they feel they have to do that in case they are sued by some parent for lack of making sure kids do clean their hands. It's a lose lose situation for schools.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2020)

Just discovered our club chair will be riding this morning. Good, I will definitely go as after my Safeguarding Course I need his ear. Possibly we have things to put in place


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2020)

Yay...its Fish Friday! 
MrsD is cycling down to the village for a Yoga session at 0930.
I'll be doggie walking first thing, then a bit more caravan fettling before we have a stroll down to the village for lunch.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I've got company today as Mini D is at home. She's had a bad reaction to the hand sanitizer they've been making the kids use at school every 3 minutes, and the skin on her hands is angry, cracked and swollen, and she spent hand the night up crying.



My sympathy. I get this as well. The sanitiser, excessive moisture when gardening, sweaty hands in winter cycle gloves etc. I have to use a lot of moisturiser or else it becomes VERY uncomfortable.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2020)

good morning folks


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Don't be sad, don't be blue,
> there's still some folk older than you.



I Know a lot of folk older than me, some of them are amazing.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2020)

Friday 13th! Anyone superstitious? Can't say I usually bother about it, but have heard of people that will barely go out the door in case something awful happens.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2020)

Allo allo, very good.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Friday 13th! Anyone superstitious? Can't say I usually bother about it, but have heard of people that will barely go out the door in case something awful happens.


No but given my recent run of luck on my bike several friends have questioned if I should be out today or not!! 😄


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2020)

Morning all . Are we all still here?? This virus doesn't worry us old farts one bit.
Does it?
1st case in Warrington yesterday.
Todays news is nothing much.
MrsD is going for a massage type treatment on her back. If its any good then I will try it for my gammy back.
After that I have no idea.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all . Are we all still here?? This virus doesn't worry us olf farts one bit.
> Does it?
> 1st case in Warrington yesterday.
> Todays news is nothing much.
> ...


You need to remove that link to your clearskyphotography! I keep clicking it occasionally to see if there's anything there.


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2020)

I can't say I'm looking forward to the prospect of perhaps catching it, but I'm not unduly worried for myself. I'm worried about Mrs D who has MS, and Mini D who is asthmatic.

It seems to be luck of the draw. Some people get symptoms so mild they barely realise they're I'll, some like a traditional cold, not nice but not debilitating either, and some get utterly poleaxed.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I can't say I'm looking forward to the prospect of perhaps catching it, but I'm not unduly worried for myself. I'm worried about Mrs D who has MS, and Mini D who is asthmatic.


Yes, these are the type of people I am concerned for. If my dad had still been around I would have been worried as he was prone to chesty problems.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You need to remove that link to your clearskyphotography! I keep clicking it occasionally to see if there's anything there.


If I knew how to do it I would.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Friday 13th! Anyone superstitious? Can't say I usually bother about it, but have heard of people that will barely go out the door in case something awful happens.



I was born on the 13th, but a Thursday not a Friday.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I can't say I'm looking forward to the prospect of perhaps catching it, but I'm not unduly worried for myself. I'm worried about Mrs D who has MS, and Mini D who is asthmatic.
> 
> It seems to be luck of the draw. Some people get symptoms so mild they barely realise they're I'll, some like a traditional cold, not nice but not debilitating either, and some get utterly poleaxed.



I'm not bothered about myself, despite my dodgy ticker, its my Good Lady and family members getting it that concerns me


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2020)

It's me again


----------



## Paulus (13 Mar 2020)

Disappointing news, Air Sri Lanka hasn't yet cancelled the flights to the UK yet, I might have to come home.


----------



## The Jogger (13 Mar 2020)

Morning, I haven't been on here for a while as I do the odd bit of part time work over the winter to give me a bit more spending money during my five month stay in Spain in the casa.
I started a new job on Sunday P/T which I may review, I really enjoy it and have done it occasionally before, it's a very rewarding job (not financially) it's Care Assistant visiting people in their homes. Although on reflection ,most of these people don't leave their homes so it's probably less risky than working in a shop.
How peoples review of their daily routines is changing rapidly amazes me at the minute.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2020)

I am worried for my mum.
She is 98 So she would not fair well. And my youngest twin grandsons have an inherited genetic immune problem. They have to take antibiotics everyday. Their immune system is only half what it should be. 

I'm not fearful for myself.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2020)

Bit of bad news. Tibet has closed Everest off due to the virus. Closed till further notice. And there was me planning a climb for next week 
Edit
Thats genuine btw.....not a joke.
About the closure, not me climbing it.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's me again


You can prove that, I take.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Disappointing news, Air Sri Lanka hasn't yet cancelled the flights to the UK yet, I might have to come home.


Check the destination airport at this end.


----------



## derrick (13 Mar 2020)

Picked up the car from the garage. MOT done for another year, needed a tyre and sidelight bulb, Only did 2000 miles last year, not bad at all, 56000 on the bike . Going to have a lazy day now, might even pop down to the pup. Got a 2 up 20 mile TT tomorrow, Then a lazy Sunday,


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2020)

Doggie walk done.
All interior and exterior maintenance work done on the van. 
Just got to clean it all now and then it's good to go for another season.







Just relaxing with a cuppa in the van now and waiting for MrsD to come back from Yoga.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walk done.
> All interior and exterior maintenance work done on the van.
> Just got to clean it all now and then it's good to go for another season.
> 
> ...


Looks nice.
I may have said, we had a nice van some years but neither of us really got the bug so we sold it after just one year and bought a static.
Our problem seems to be that we don't have enough desire to go away. I look at your nice van and enjoy reading about your jaunts but..... .one or two hols per year seems to do us.
Enjoy


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walk done.
> All interior and exterior maintenance work done on the van.
> Just got to clean it all now and then it's good to go for another season.
> 
> ...


Whose that in the other part of the caravan, making themselves at home?


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Looks nice.
> I may have said, we had a nice van some years but neither of us really got the bug so we sold it after just one year and bought a static.
> Our problem seems to be that we don't have enough desire to go away. I look at your nice van and enjoy reading about your jaunts but..... .one or two hols per year seems to do us.
> Enjoy


I could quite easily live in a caravan.
Ours is plenty big enough for the two of us and we have some good off grid kit, so we can stay at some very nice out of the way places.
If we didn't use the van so much, we'd get rid of it.
I can't understand some of the folk we see - new Range Rover, new caravan and all the kit and not a clue. They probably use it for 2 weeks a year and think they're having a cheap holiday.
I did a rough costing of one guys set up when we stayed near Shaftsbury. I reckon the whole lot cost around £115000!


----------



## dickyknees (13 Mar 2020)

Well, after another sleepless night I’m showered, a cup of Clooney’s double espresso downed and ready for the off to the first hospital physio appointment since the BTKR.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> I could quite easily live in a caravan.
> Ours is plenty big enough for the two of us and we have some good off grid kit, so we can stay at some very nice out of the way places.
> If we didn't use the van so much, we'd get rid of it.
> I can't understand some of the folk we see - new Range Rover, new caravan and all the kit and not a clue. They probably use it for 2 weeks a year and think they're having a cheap holiday.
> I did a rough costing of one guys set up when we stayed near Shaftsbury. I reckon the whole lot cost around £115000!



Our static cost us £40k. It had all mod cons eg full c/h, en suite plus main bathroom, washing machine, full tv and nice sterio etc. One big plus was that the site was open all year so we used it even in winter and had a few nice christmases there.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Well, after another sleepless night I’m showered, a cup of Clooney’s double espresso downed and ready for the off to the first hospital physio appointment since the BTKR.


Nice one DK.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2020)

Anyone near Prestwich between 23:25:35.7 and 23:26:20.8(approximately) last night?


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our static cost us £40k. It had all mod cons eg full c/h, en suite plus main bathroom, washing machine, full tv and nice sterio etc. One big plus was that the site was open all year so we used it even in winter and had a few nice christmases there.


We've had a few good Christmases in ours - there's a very nice little site on Dartmoor that we use.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anyone near Prestwich between 23:25:35.7 and 23:26:20.8(approximately) last night?


Was that you I saw mooning ? You really need to keep that covered up imo


----------



## roadrash (13 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Whose that in the other part of the caravan, making themselves at home?




looks like @dirks twin brother


----------



## roadrash (13 Mar 2020)

@welsh dragon am I safe to venture into wales , I don't want to be catching owt


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> @welsh dragon am I safe to venture into wales , I don't want to be catching owt




You will be fine. We have far fewer cases than England, and of course far fewer people in general. Have fun


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Mar 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2020)

I’ll stick this here in case anyone is interested for the scenery if nothing else. My recently retired doctor along with his two sons ran across Scotland for cancer research and samh last year. This is the video. He is a lovely guy. Just a year younger than me and still very fit. He was out running this morning at 7 minute odd miling.

https://fluxvideo.uk/run-across-scotland-film/


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> @welsh dragon am I safe to venture into wales , I don't want to be catching owt


If you're fishing, would you rather catch nowt?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> @welsh dragon am I safe to venture into wales , I don't want to be catching owt


The virus hasn't been invented that could affect our Welshie.


----------



## roadrash (13 Mar 2020)

I would never be fishing I once heard it described as ...using a stick with a lower life form at each end

Give a man a fish and feed him for a day
Teach a man to fish and he will sit at the side of a muddy puddle wishing he was cycling


----------



## GM (13 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Disappointing news, Air Sri Lanka hasn't yet cancelled the flights to the UK yet, I might have to come home.




I'd stay there as long as possible if I were you, 9 cases of Coronavirus reported yesterday here in Barnet


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2020)

32 miles on the hybrid in a chilly easterly. My chest was feeling a bit tight in the cold wind. Nice to get out though, especially as we have a wet day to come tomorrow so I will probably just loaf about.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 32 miles on the hybrid in a chilly easterly. My chest was feeling a bit tight in the cold wind. Nice to get out though, especially as we have a wet day to come tomorrow so I will probably just loaf about.


Well done Mo. If my bl*%^*#y leg allows I am going to try for 15 tomorrow. 32 seems a long way off.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 32 miles on the hybrid in a chilly easterly. My chest was feeling a bit tight in the cold wind. Nice to get out though, especially as we have a wet day to come tomorrow so I will probably just loaf about.



Well done.


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2020)

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Mar 2020)

Night night all. Just watching the last leg before bed 😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Mar 2020)

Good morning one and all. 

Up a bit earlier today as I'll be cycling down to my volunteering role at parkrun. 

Due to the Covid outbreak we won't be serving free teas and coffees after the run. 

Be good to get out in the fresh air, and as I type the sun has broken through the clouds 🌞😊


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2020)

Crikey. I am first today it seems. I have been awake for ages listening to the rain.

It's stopped now but I have no doubt it will start again soon. 

I think someone else has just beat me


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2020)

Good day everyone. Looks like the terrible forecast has shifted forward by 24 hours to Sunday. Blue skies here and the sun is up.

Been an odd 24 hours. We had lovely ride in beautiful sunshine ambling round the Ribble Valley with some spectacular views. After all the rain the air is wonderfully clear. 64 miles, 3800 feet, 15mph average. Very pleased with that effort.

Then great news the garage say my tyres are good for a few months and on checking the log I found the annual service isn't due till late June. Cashflow is poor at the moment so this is excellent.

A big worry for me is to discover my best friend's sister has Covid-19 and the whole family is in isolation except my friend. She is having to do food drops etc. My friend already has a very pressured life so I'm really concerned about this. I've offered to do the shopping or other stuff. I doubt she'll accept.

For my family Mrs P has had a bad cough for more than two months and is asthmatic. Puts her in the vulnerable group. So this is a concern. No.2 son has Downs Syndrome and has Supported Living in the Community in a house with three other young men. If one gets Corona the others will. Then there is the issue with carers who attend on a 24 hour basis. We don't have a plan but will cross the bridge when it arrives.

Cycle club have issued a reminder to everyone to follow WHO and PHE advice.

I'm going shopping for cycle shoes this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2020)

Didn't bother posting earlier. I was up just before 5.30 but rain came on within minutes so just been coffee drinking and browsing. Got a touch of the sniffles but it's just a cold and not the dreaded virus. Looks like being a lazy weekend anyway.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Crikey. I am first today it seems.
> I think someone else has just beat me


Dont you just hate it when that happens


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day everyone. Looks like the terrible forecast has shifted forward by 24 hours to Sunday. Blue skies here and the sun is up.
> 
> Been an odd 24 hours. We had lovely ride in beautiful sunshine ambling round the Ribble Valley with some spectacular views. After all the rain the air is wonderfully clear. 64 miles, 3800 feet, 15mph average. Very pleased with that effort.
> 
> ...


If you are paricularly skint and take size 9 you are welome to my old Shimano shoes with cleats. Well worn but good nick. I only have the hybrid now with flats.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If you are paricularly skint and take size 9 you are welome to my old Shimano shoes with cleats. Well worn but good nick. I only have the hybrid now with flats.


That's very kind Dave. Are they SPD and a wide fitting?

It's not so much we're skint but a time of year when more is going out than coming in!! 😄


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, dark and wet here, but no wind.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

Morning peeps. Up at 0700 today so listening to SOTS while enjoying a coffee.
Meeting a mate for a ride at 1100. Good job its arranged as I am just not in the mood for it and know I would give it a miss.
At this time of year I tend to watch weekend sport but.....
No tv footy
No tv golf
Even our golf club has told us not to turn up if we are worried.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont you just hate it when that happens


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Meeting a mate for a ride at 1100. Good job its arranged as I am just not in the mood for it and know I would give it a miss.


I think this is what I need.......it's just too easy to not bother when it's only yourself.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That's very kind Dave. Are they SPD and a wide fitting?
> 
> It's not so much we're skint but a time of year when more is going out than coming in!! 😄


I certainly didn't buy them as a wide fit as my feet are just average.
Same for us at this time.
2 lots of car insurance, MOTs and tax plus house insurance. You blink and are down by a grand


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think this is what I need.......it's just too easy to not bother when it's only yourself.


You did well yesterday Mo. 15 max for me today.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

Sorry @PaulSB .....yes, they are SPDs (the type you can walk in).


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2020)

Morning


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I certainly didn't buy them as a wide fit as my feet are just average.
> Same for us at this time.
> 2 lots of car insurance, MOTs and tax plus house insurance. You blink and are down by a grand


Exactly we have the same bills in the next few weeks which is why no tyres or service for three months is good news.

Re the shoes I'll message you - don't want to bore the arse off everyone. Got to pop out now. Message later.


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2020)

The sea's loud this morning!


----------



## numbnuts (14 Mar 2020)

Morning it looks like I'm last


----------



## Drago (14 Mar 2020)

I have risen!

Had a lay in with the sexy Mrs D. Last night as I went to bed I said to her, "you're a lucky lady - you married this body, you get to do what you want to it!"

Dog walked. ACL still a bit achy so no cycling today. A quiet day of reading and watching classic black and white films.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Had a lay in with the sexy Mrs D. Last night as I went to bed I said to her, "you're a lucky lady - you married this body, you get to do what you want to


All that AND a baggy pair of Y fronts. A lucky lady indeed


----------



## GM (14 Mar 2020)

Morning all. A bit of a wet morning here in the capital. Just having my breakfast listening to SOTS on catch up, tony's puns are as cringey as ever


----------



## numbnuts (14 Mar 2020)

The bowel cancer testing has changed you only get to play with the stick once  ......poos


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The bowel cancer testing has changed you only get to play with the stick once  ......poos


Noticed that. Can’t help wondering if it will be as effective as samples over a few days.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Noticed that. Can’t help wondering if it will be as effective as samples over a few days.


I have a few that have only been used a couple of times if they are of use to you.
Mind you I did get them 2nd hand off Drago.


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have a few that have only been used a couple of times if they are of use to you.
> Mind you I did get them 2nd hand off Drago.


----------



## 12boy (14 Mar 2020)

Snowed a couple of inches in the night, but will get to 9 C with 38 mph winds this afternoon, so all will be gone by tomorrow. I'll meander over to the library with my Surly Steamroller with 35 mm studded Schwalbes. It may close due to Clovid soon, all the schools are. Then it's off to the grocery store and see if there is any food there. People hoarding is such a PITA. Some guy here went to the big box hardware/lumber store and bought $3000.00 worth of toilet paper. Mrs 12 has a touch of hoarder herself, so perhaps we can deplete the freezers in our 2 fridges and the 21 cu ft standup freezer as well as some canned and packaged stuff. As the Chinese saying goes, "may you live in interesting times". These are interesting enough for me. Well, enough bitching and moaning from me. Let us go ride our bikes as weather permits and enjoy the many good things we have.


----------



## roadrash (14 Mar 2020)

Oh.... @welsh dragon whats the crack , when I asked you to sort out the weather for the weekend I didn't expect bloody Welsh rain????


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> Oh.... @welsh dragon whats the crack , when I asked you to sort out the weather for the weekend I didn't expect bloody Welsh rain????




Oops. Today and tomorrow are going to be rubbish. Monday shouldbe Ok. Tuesday and Wednesday are a bit meh, then it is going to get better. Hoorah.


----------



## roadrash (14 Mar 2020)

Typical I'm only here for the weekend


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Oops. Today and tomorrow are going to be rubbish. Monday shouldbe Ok. Tuesday and Wednesday are a bit meh, then it is going to get better. Hoorah.



This coming Friday is the Vernal Equinox and we're in Spring


----------



## roadrash (14 Mar 2020)

@Mo1959 it's a bit wet at glance gwna


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> @Mo1959 it's a bit wet at glance gwna


Awww, that’s a pity. Hope you bet some better weather.


----------



## roadrash (14 Mar 2020)

Doesn't really bother me if it rains or not to be honest


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

12boy said:


> Snowed a couple of inches in the night, but will get to 9 C with 38 mph winds this afternoon, so all will be gone by tomorrow. I'll meander over to the library with my Surly Steamroller with 35 mm studded Schwalbes. It may close due to Clovid soon, all the schools are. Then it's off to the grocery store and see if there is any food there.* People hoarding is such a PITA. * Some guy here went to the big box hardware/lumber store and bought $3000.00 worth of toilet paper. Mrs 12 has a touch of hoarder herself, so perhaps we can deplete the freezers in our 2 fridges and the 21 cu ft standup freezer as well as some canned and packaged stuff. As the Chinese saying goes, "may you live in interesting times". These are interesting enough for me. Well, enough bitching and moaning from me. Let us go ride our bikes as weather permits and enjoy the many good things we have.


Does that explain why you want to clear your freezers out?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> Doesn't really bother me if it rains or not to be honest


Over 20 years since I was there but seeing that path it feels like yesterday. Hasn’t changed much.


----------



## gavroche (14 Mar 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde. Glad I went for a ride this morning as it is very wet and a bit windy now. I have been told that my presence is required for a one year old birthday party at 4. Exciting!! At least my wife made plenty of food for it so that should make it a bit easier.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Oops. Today and tomorrow are going to be rubbish. Monday shouldbe Ok. Tuesday and Wednesday are a bit meh, then it is going to get better. Hoorah.


Tuesday supposed to be 14° here. I will be in my speedos


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Tuesday supposed to be 14° here. I will be in my speedos



Dear God. Pass me the bleach someone for God's sake


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Dear God. Pass me the bleach someone for God's sake


There’s none left. It’s sold out!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Dear God. Pass me the bleach someone for God's sake


Would you rather I went without my speedos ??


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Would you rather I went without my speedos ??




Good God. I don't one I what would be worse.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good God. I don't one I what would be worse.


Tell you what. I will dig my 50 year old speedos out and will post photos with and without. You can decide which flatters me most.
How is that ?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Tell you what. I will dig my 50 year old speedos out and will post photos with and without. You can decide which flatters me most.
> How is that ?



I'd rather you didn't.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'd rather you didn't.


Just can't please some people


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Tell you what. I will dig my 50 year old speedos out and will post photos with and without. You can decide which flatters me most.
> How is that ?


Do bloomers come into this?


----------



## roadrash (14 Mar 2020)

@Mo1959 our home for the weekend






Shop and cafe


----------



## numbnuts (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Tell you what. I will dig my 50 year old speedos out and will post photos with and without. You can decide which flatters me most.
> How is that ?


Sorry Dave, speedos are for wimps


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Sorry Dave, speedos are for wimps


As against ???


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> @Mo1959 our home for the weekend
> View attachment 508422
> 
> 
> Shop and cafe


Looks like the same shop. New doors on the chalets.


----------



## roadrash (14 Mar 2020)

Most chalets are now privately owned.this one belongs to a friend of ours


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Do bloomers come into this?


I have been banned from using the b word without welshie allowing it.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> As against ???


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> Most chalets are now privately owned.this one belongs to a friend of ours


Hoseasons either owned or were maybe agents for most of them when I was there.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have been banned from using the b word without welshie allowing it.


No early bloomers in your garden then!


----------



## screenman (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Tuesday supposed to be 14° here. I will be in my speedos



So will I.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> So will I.


Sorry but you aint wearing MY speedos.


----------



## screenman (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry but you aint wearing MY speedos.



Thanks for making me laugh, we all need more of it.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry but you aint wearing MY speedos.


What about whilst you're taking the "without" picture?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Thanks for making me laugh, we all need more of it.




You wouldn't be laughing if you were wearing his speedos


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You wouldn't be laughing if you were wearing his speedos


How would you know that.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> How would you know that.




I am using my imagination (unfortunately)


----------



## screenman (14 Mar 2020)

I have been actively supporting the Swedish economy this evening.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> I have been actively supporting the Swedish economy this evening.


You bought a secondhand Saab Draken!


----------



## screenman (14 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> You bought a secondhand Saab Draken!



No, I have been draining a bottle of Absolute.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> No, I have been draining a bottle of Absolute.




Thank God. I thought you had bought some of that stinky fish in a can for a minute there.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank God. I thought you had bought some of that stinky fish in a can for a minute there.


Surströmming?


I checked


----------



## screenman (14 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Surströmming?
> 
> 
> I checked



Have you tried it?


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Have you tried it?


No, but no sense of smell could be handy.

You.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Surströmming?
> 
> 
> I checked




That's the one


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> I have been actively supporting the Swedish economy this evening.


I've been supporting the good people of Islay.......


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've been supporting the good people of Islay.......


I've been supporting my local micro brewery.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Mar 2020)

Night night everyone. Happy cycling and sailing too


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Paulus (15 Mar 2020)

Good morning all from Sri lanka. We had a tropical storm last night, really heavy warm rain, it had been building up all afternoon. It is our last full day, so we are going to visit a local turtle hatchery scheme nearby and then chill out, if that is possible here , by the pool or splashing about in the Indian Ocean. 
Our flight tomorrow is still scheduled, so it looks like we will have to come home to the madness after all.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2020)

Morning


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2020)

Morning. Currently drizzling away but I need some fresh air so will go for a walk soon.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2020)

Good morning. Looks like a half decent day ahead so I'm going to try the new club ride - Short Sharp Sunday. I shall report back later.

I've been up for a while and reading about Covid-19. Mrs P and I feel this is not going to have a great impact on us**. Don't get me wrong we are far from blase about the situation. However as we don't work we feel it will be relatively easy to avoid infection. We have stopped going to crowded places etc. We both wash our hands regularly and if we need to shop are using sanitiser immediately after leaving said shop and before getting in the car.

A couple of examples. I've cancelled the U3A card group I run for the foreseeable future. People sat round a table handling the same cards is daft. When I get to the cycle cafe I keep gloves on till I'm inside, wash hands, wipe down the table setting area and cutlery. I'm disappointed only one person I ride with seems to be taking any similar precautions.

I feel our greatest chance of infection is if our middle son catches it and we have to bring him home.

What do folk think?

** It will hit us financially. I've decided not to look at the pension pot value till this is all finished. ☹


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2020)

Oh yes one thing we decided yesterday. I often wake early. Instead of sitting around with coffee I will go to Tesco 24 hour store and shop at 5.00-6.00am. I also plan to ask our neighbours if I can shop for them.


----------



## GM (15 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Early start for me, off out shortly to meet up with the lovely people of the Brompton Club, hoping to get a nice 50 miler in. The weather doesn't look too bad for it, a bit windy hopefully in our favour.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2020)




----------



## roadrash (15 Mar 2020)

A damp start in Welsh dragon land


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Looks like a half decent day ahead so I'm going to try the new club ride - Short Sharp Sunday. I shall report back later.
> 
> I've been up for a while and reading about Covid-19. Mrs P and I feel this is not going to have a great impact on us**. Don't get me wrong we are far from blase about the situation. However as we don't work we feel it will be relatively easy to avoid infection. We have stopped going to crowded places etc. We both wash our hands regularly and if we need to shop are using sanitiser immediately after leaving said shop and before getting in the car.
> 
> ...



I took part in a live "webinar" on Friday evening. ( for those not familiar with the term, it's a "virtual" seminar with participants able to ask questions of the experts) 

Although the webinar was focused on the impact of Covid for those with bone marrow failure ( and hence weakened immune systems) the information is still relevant.

Some of the points that were raised :

More than 80% of those contracting the virus will just experience the symptoms of a cold. 

Of 350 children infected only one was hospitalised and that was because of dehydration, so kids are OK. 

In times of stress and uncertainty the primitive part of our brain takes over from the logical part. So, don't sit glued to the TV / Radio listening to the news. Focus on the moment. Go outside even if it's just your doorstep, or preferably go for a walk. 

There are No supplements you can take that will affect the virus, so don't listen to the pill peddlers.

There's a fair bit more but a lot of it applies to people who are immune suppressed.

A recording of the webinar has now been made available and I could post a link if people are interested.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2020)

Good morning. Yes. Rather wet in welshland . We had heavy rain overnight and it's supposed to be raining all day. Ho hum.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2020)

My youngest grandsons have suppressed immune systems, but they are strong and take daily antibiotics to stave off infections so fingers crossed they will be OK.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2020)

Walk done. Chilly breeze with rain but nice to get out all the same.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, a bit  here this morning, family round shortly, if it dries up out in the garden this afternoon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Early start for me, off out shortly to meet up with the lovely people of the Brompton Club, hoping to get a nice 50 miler in. The weather doesn't look too bad for it, a bit windy hopefully in our favour.



Mrs Tenkay and myself are members of a local WhatsApp group " Brompton Real Ale Society" 
As the group name suggests, we tend to meet up and head for a hostelry somewhere reasonable close to home so kudos for the 50 miler 👍

We do have an excursion planned for early June, cycling on our Bromptons from the airfield where "Operation Deadstick" launched, down to the ferry and onwards via Pegasus Bridge, St Mere Eglise and Caen.

Fingers crossed things have resolved themselves by June and we can proceed with our adventures.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2020)

Hi peeps. Dull here but no rain forcast.
Not planning to do much. Will watch some of the golf from Kenya...... they normally make it interesting by taking the cameras out n about.
Like others have said we are fortunate in that we dont work and therefor mix.
Golf will be out for me.....I can live without for a few weeks/months.
Like PaulSB it will be an early shop, wipe the trolley but wear gloves etc.
MrsD has to take her aunty to the diabetic clinic on Wednesday and is concerned as the room has no windows and gets stuffy.
Apart from that all should be ok(ish) maybe, hopefully


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2020)

Bit drizzly here. 
Doggie walking and Sunday lunching later.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2020)

Haha.... I forgot to say. Our daughter phoned yesterday. The SiL said to us "its important that we stick together through this. We will come round to yours".
I thought....oh yes, you and your 3 children come around here!!! I will take my chances thank you


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2020)

Just had thisnews story popup on my phone. How long would anyone over 70 have to stay isolated i wonder.


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2020)

Like a duck house in a Tory MP's garden, I have risen!

Arose earlier than I normally would of a weekend. Already been out and done a 6 mile lap of the forest with Muttley. It's quite stormy here, so barring a SAR callout I don't think I'll be going out today.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Just had thisnews story popup on my phone. How long would anyone over 70 have to stay isolated i wonder.


Was just about to post that.
Seriously, how will that help anyone.
You go out for a 10/20/30 mile ride....who is that hurting.
Absolute bollox in my (admittedly ignorant) opinion.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Just had thisnews story popup on my phone. How long would anyone over 70 have to stay isolated i wonder.



I've seen that, I'm not sure how they're going to implement it. For us it means my Good lady would be required to isolate and I wouldn't.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Just had thisnews story popup on my phone. How long would anyone over 70 have to stay isolated i wonder.


I've heard 12 weeks mentioned.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Was just about to post that.
> Seriously, how will that help anyone.
> You go out for a 10/20/30 mile ride....who is that hurting.
> Absolute bollox in my (admittedly ignorant) opinion.


It's like saying I need some more bog rolls and to hell with everybody else, if that sound like Joe Blunt - sorry do as your told Boris is in charge now and hopefully we will all get through this.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I've seen that, I'm not sure how they're going to implement it. For us it means my Good lady would be required to isolate and I wouldn't.




Same here. Mr WD would have to self isolate but I wouldn't. Just as well I suppose as I am the one that drives not him.


----------



## Paulus (15 Mar 2020)

Boris being in charge is the scary bit


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Was just about to post that.
> Seriously, how will that help anyone.
> You go out for a 10/20/30 mile ride....who is that hurting.
> Absolute bollox in my (admittedly ignorant) opinion.



It would affect us if they bring it in, with our monday night down the club I'm one of the youngest there, some of the members are in their 90's, the thursday afternoon club would be affected as well, they have a similar age range, and there's a lot of clubs like these.


----------



## Buck (15 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I've seen that, I'm not sure how they're going to implement it. For us it means my Good lady would be required to isolate and I wouldn't.





welsh dragon said:


> Same here. Mr WD would have to self isolate but I wouldn't. Just as well I suppose as I am the one that drives not him.



They’re suggesting that it may be that it is the whole family that will need to isolate, not just the affected individual. Be prepared !


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's like saying I need some more bog rolls and to hell with everybody else, if that sound like Joe Blunt - sorry do as your told Boris is in charge now and hopefully we will all get through this.


But I dont need any more bog rolls. I have at least 400.
Still cant see why it helps that a 69 year old can have a bike ride but I cant.
As for Boris getting us through this


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Boris being in charge is the scary bit





Dave7 said:


> But I dont need any more bog rolls. I have at least 400.
> Still cant see why it helps that a 69 year old can have a bike ride but I cant.
> As for Boris getting us through this


Give the guy a go he's only been in the job a short time and now he has to deal with this it can't be easy when there are so many “so called experts” telling him what to do.


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2020)

I'm sure comrade Jeremy would have done a better job...


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2020)

Things are getting worse. The Kenyan golf comp has been cancelled.
This could mean I have to talk to MrsD.
Hang on, I have just found a book I have only read 300+ times. Saved


----------



## derrick (15 Mar 2020)

Had a good day yesterday. Club 2 up 20 mile TT. Course altered as there where road works. But a great day. Hard TT but there was beer at the end.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/zmkI0CAaS4


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2020)

A marathon I was assisting marshalling with in April has been cancelled.


----------



## pawl (15 Mar 2020)

I was reading that exercise was good through the current situation as it helps increase white cells that helps fight infections I am 79 and not intending to hang up my wheels.My rides are done solo.I don’t do cafe stops My rides are are largely rural.See the occasional dog walker or jogger 
food shopping is done on line but this is becoming increasingly difficult to find slots.Any odds and ends we pick up from local store.

I certainly will not be visiting cafes restaurants etc We are lucky that we live in a fairly rural area.

I assume all on here are or near to pensionable age.Stay safe guys and gals.


----------



## pawl (15 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Looks like a half decent day ahead so I'm going to try the new club ride - Short Sharp Sunday. I shall report back later.
> 
> I've been up for a while and reading about Covid-19. Mrs P and I feel this is not going to have a great impact on us**. Don't get me wrong we are far from blase about the situation. However as we don't work we feel it will be relatively easy to avoid infection. We have stopped going to crowded places etc. We both wash our hands regularly and if we need to shop are using sanitiser immediately after leaving said shop and before getting in the car.
> 
> ...




Very sensible Wise head on older shoulders 👍👍👍👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> A marathon I was assisting marshalling with in April has been cancelled.



Was it that there London or something a tad less crowded?


----------



## pawl (15 Mar 2020)

When us oldies are out on our bikes when we should be festering in lockdown.,will the local plod arrest us?

Hope they have plenty of cycle carriers to cart us off to the nick😁😁😁


----------



## pawl (15 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Was it that there London or something a tad less crowded?



Just watching the organiser making excuses for not cancelling the Bath marathon.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Just watching the organiser making excuses for not cancelling the Bath marathon.


Half marathon not far from here at the end of the month cancelled as I suspect most others will be along with sportives.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Very sensible Wise head on older shoulders 👍👍👍👍


You mean head and shoulders had different owners at one stage!!


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> When us oldies are out on our bikes when we should be festering in lockdown.,will the local plod arrest us?
> 
> Hope they have plenty of cycle carriers to cart us off to the nick😁😁😁


A friend of mine in the village who's still in the job is a pen pusher for the Chief Freemason. He's been told that he may end up working from home if the wheel comes off. He's quite happy with that, and doesn't understand why they don't let him do so as a matter of course.


----------



## pawl (15 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> A friend of mine in the village who's still in the job is a pen pusher for the Chief Freemason. He's been told that he may end up working from home if the wheel comes off. He's quite happy with that, and doesn't understand why they don't let him do so as a matter of course.



Should not be a problem.You must have heard the saying the long aim of the law.🤽👮‍♂️👮‍♂️👮‍♂️


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Just watching the organiser making excuses for not cancelling the Bath marathon.



I first competed in the Bath Half back in the dim and distant mists of time when it was based at Bath Rugby Club.
Mrs Tenkay and I did it a couple more times in the intervening years but felt the race to be very expensive, not particularly well organised and the route was a bit naff. Quite common now that the corporates have moved in and seen another market to be milked.

A contingent from our running club went up when it was based at the Rugby Club as mentioned earlier. I was one of a small group from our club
who had a bit of a reputation as "bad boys" in that we enjoyed the post race drinking as much as the racing.
On that occasion I was first "bad boy" back and so I made my way to the temporary Bar that had Been set up in the room where the presentations were to take place.

I looked at what was on offer and my heart sank, fizzy weak lager and an unappetising bitter. I asked the guy on the bar if he had anything else and he said that there was a case of Newcastle Brown under the bar. I said I'd take the Newcastle Brown and he reached for a bottle, so I said no, I'll take the case.
When the rest of the "bad boys" arrived we had a great time watching the prize giving and rehydrating with Newcastles finest.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> When us oldies are out on our bikes when we should be festering in lockdown.,will the local plod arrest us?
> 
> Hope they have plenty of cycle carriers to cart us off to the nick😁😁😁


Maybe we should organise a mass OFR (Old Farts Ride)..... surely they can't take us all.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2020)

Short Sharp Sunday. This is a new ride the club introduced at start of February. About 50 miles with a cafe either in the middle or ten miles from the end, pace to average 16/17, so three hours ride time. The idea is twofold; a short pacy ride for those who want/need to be home 11.30/12.00. Secondly those who want to move up from our Club Ride (14.5/15 avg) can join this, sit in the group and get used to a higher pace - about 19/20 mph but up to 22/23 in places. 

When the cafe is chosen 10 miles from home those in a hurry can skip it while those looking to move up get used to riding 40 miles without a break.

We had 13 turn out today, rode really well as a very tight group. 51 miles, 2 hours, 59 minutes, 37 seconds 😂 avg of 17. Time out was 3.5 hours including the cafe stop.

A great success. Everyone very happy.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> food shopping is done on line but this is becoming increasingly difficult to find slots.


I am 73 and although not exactly rural can do a 20, maybe a 30 on quiet roads.
My daughter does most of her shopping on line and advised me to do simimilar. I said "surely it cannot cope......it will collapse".
What do you think ?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Mar 2020)

Hi All
I hate the way older people are stereotyped.
I know that there are some very fit and healthy people over seventy on this thread like dave 7,pawl and numb nuts etc.
I'm under seventy but if i had to stay in for months it would do my head in.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2020)

It's


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Hi All
> I hate the way older people are stereotyped.
> I know that there are some very fit and healthy people over seventy on this thread like dave 7,pawl and numb nuts etc.
> I'm under seventy but if i had to stay in for months it would do my head in.


Hi just find thing to do like moaning on here and taking the pi$$ out of each other passes the time, and if all else fails you have a snooze or have a drink or three.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (15 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> ** It will hit us financially. I've decided not to look at the pension pot value till this is all finished.


I know the feeling, woke up 4 o'clock this morning worrying about ours.


----------



## pawl (15 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe we should organise a mass OFR (Old Farts Ride)..... surely they can't take us all.




nice one.


----------



## gavroche (15 Mar 2020)

Been busy this morning. After walking Molly, I fixed a fence that Molly keeps jumping against when the dog at the back of us is out, made a small table to put the cat's sleeping basket on so it is off the floor, put two slabs down by the shed where it was getting muddy, sanded down two doors on a bathroom cabinet, ready for painting and now about to wash the car. No ride planned for today but , weather considering, one planned for tomorrow. Now for a cup of coffee before seeing to the car.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Hi All
> I hate the way older people are stereotyped.
> I know that there are some very fit and healthy people over seventy on this thread like dave 7,pawl and numb nuts etc.
> I'm under seventy but if i had to stay in for months it would do my head in.



I tend to spend too much time in the house, there's only so much time you can spend online or doing odd jobs, at the moment my bike rides and socializing down the club keep me sane, time in isolation would drive me bonkers, I'd probably need the men in the white coats with the funny jacket at the end of it.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Been busy this morning. After walking Molly, I fixed a fence that Molly keeps jumping against when the dog at the back of us is out, made a small table to put the cat's sleeping basket on so it is off the floor, put two slabs down by the shed where it was getting muddy, sanded down two doors on a bathroom cabinet, ready for painting and now about to wash the car. No ride planned for today but , weather considering, one planned for tomorrow. Now for a cup of coffee before seeing to the car.


Will you please slow down......I am knackered after reading that.
Chill man....chill.


----------



## gavroche (15 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Will you please slow down......I am knackered after reading that.
> Chill man....chill.


😄😄 When I get in the mood to do things, there is no holding me back.


----------



## pawl (15 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I tend to spend too much time in the house, there's only so much time you can spend online or doing odd jobs, at the moment my bike rides and socializing down the club keep me sane, time in isolation would drive me bonkers, I'd probably need the men in the white coats with the funny jacket at the end of it.



I used to be one of them Only after three year training though.

Available for hire when a full moon 🌑 lbs due.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe we should organise a mass OFR (Old Farts Ride)..... surely they can't take us all.


At the cafe we were talking about the country going in to lockdown. We decided we might try to organise a mass club ride and get all 177 members out together!! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Hi All
> I hate the way older people are stereotyped.
> I know that there are some very fit and healthy people over seventy on this thread like dave 7,pawl and numb nuts etc.
> I'm under seventy but if i had to stay in for months it would do my head in.


Yeah I've just read a couple of posts on FB about how the older generation aren't taking Covid-19 seriously. Fortunately the thread had been closed for further comments!!

Interesting little comment in the cafe today. Myself and a friend both of us part of the club pensioners group were on the ride.

Got to the cafe, went to wash hands, returned to table and got my sanitiser out and wiped down my place setting. Everyone looked at me so I wiped down the whole table.

One guy remarked "It's great riding with vulnerable people.......they know how to look after all of us!!!" 😄😄

Once again myself and my buddy were the only people out of 13 to wash our hands etc. before eating and drinking. Folk have got to wake up to the situation and act accordingly.

A small tip. We have three bottles of sanitiser which I want to keep for emergency use. This afternoon I've made up two small bottles of very soapy water. I'm taking these out with me for when I need to wash hands, clean a table etc.

Viruses have a fatty outer surface. Soap breaks this down very quickly and the virus dies. Sanitiser is worth using but takes far longer to work.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Viruses have a fatty outer surface. Soap breaks this down very quickly and the virus dies.


Yes I heard that too, and someone said if that is correct what about gargling with soap while humming I'm for ever blowing bubbles …...........


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Yes I heard that too, and someone said if that is correct what about gargling with soap while humming I'm for ever blowing bubbles …...........


😄😄😄


----------



## pawl (15 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> nice one.





Dave7 said:


> Maybe we should organise a mass OFR (Old Farts Ride)..... surely they can't take us all.


 

Bit like the mass trespass on Kinder Scout but on road bikes.There is a risk just like Kinder of getting banged up.Ask for a single cell as over seventy and need to self isolate.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2020)

Local word is all the supermarkets around Chorley have been blitzed today.

A friend who lives near Manchester sent me a picture of a completely empty freezer run in his local supermarket.

My lad and his partner were home for lunch. They queued for 25 minutes in ALDI to get through the till. He's in Manchester. He was hopping!


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2020)

Mrs D was I'm Aldi yesterday. The woman in front had a trolley full of bog roll, and the lady on the till politely told her on 2 items of the same sort per customer. The woman went nuts and started throwing the packs at the lass on the till. People really are starting to lose it. Eejuts.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Mrs D was I'm Aldi yesterday. The woman in front had a trolley full of bog roll, and the lady on the till politely told her on 2 items of the same sort per customer. The woman went nuts and started throwing the packs at the lass on the till. People really are starting to lose it. Eejuts.


I can't understand the fixation on bog rolls, given that the trots are not a symptom of Covid 9.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> I can't understand the fixation on bog rolls, given that the trots are not a symptom of Covid 9.


Creature Comforts, letting you feel like you have some control over things.


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2020)

They're diots. Idiots and animals. I don't wish anyone dead, but if the virus is going to start knocking people off their perch then I can only hope it starts with them.


----------



## 12boy (15 Mar 2020)

Yesterday afternoon I had the second Shingrix shot in a series of two. The first one made my arm really sore for a couple of days but other than that was nothing much. This second shot was another thing entirely. Woke up at 4am with fever and chills and headache and muscle spasms of the Charlie horse variety. The medical providers I called either weren't available or insisted I go to the E/R. My wife's breast cancer seems to be re-emerging and her immune system is compromised and its likely she wouldn't be able to fight a Covid infection. So the E/R was out. Eventually I got ahold of the pharmacist who gave me the shot. He indicated treating the symptoms with acetominaphen and Naproxyn would be ok. They broke the fever and quelled the aches and pains to a large degree so I could sleep. This reaction to the shot could possibly last a few weeks. It is scary to be a caregiver and can't function yourself. Had I thought this reaction would have occurred I'd have blown off the shot until the Covid emergency had passed and we knew what the treatment for the cancer would be. Hopefully, my experience won't be typical for most.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2020)

Pubs shut in Ireland midnight, for two weeks.
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-ireland-closes-all-pubs-days-before-st-patricks-day-11958078


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Pubs shut in Ireland midnight, for two weeks.
> https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-ireland-closes-all-pubs-days-before-st-patricks-day-11958078


Can't see that ending well.......


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Can't see that ending well.......


A dry country for two weeks. 
And on Paddy's Day as well!


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2020)

Night Johnhoy.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnhoy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2020)

Morning. Bit chilly up here but seems to be dry. The wind is to pick up and there is rain due by afternoon so better do something this morning, even if it's just walking. I'm sick of reading and hearing about this virus already and we're barely started 😢


----------



## dickyknees (16 Mar 2020)

God morning. 
I would like to say I’m up but have been awake what feels like all night. The worst night’s sleep since returning home from hospital last Monday. Looking through the window weather looks fair with no frost in this part of Anglesey.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2020)

Morning folks, its a bright and sunny morning, car in the garage first thing, bonnet catch, then out for a bike ride.


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2020)

Bright and suny here a lovely morning, decorating day and maybe a ride later.


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2020)

I have risen!

Heavy frost here in Poshshire. When will winter end?


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks.
It's forecast to be a fine but chilly day. 

Mrs Tenkay and I are going on a Brommie expedition to get a few cans of beer 🍺

Our stocks appear to have evaporated, 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2020)

Good morning. Bloomin cold start here. Lots of frost but at least the sun is shining. 

Talking about soap and fatty acids, the only thing here that resembles fatty acids around here is Mr WD.


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2020)

Morning all 
Got to wash the exterior of the van this morning and then take it back to the storage yard. It'll only be there about 10 days before we head off to Cornwall.
Desperately hoping all the pubs don't close due to this virus thingy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> Got to wash the exterior of the van this morning and then take it back to the storage yard. It'll only be there about 10 days before we head off to Cornwall.
> Desperately hoping all the pubs don't close due to this virus thingy.



Oh my giddy aunt, I'd not considered pubs closing😳
Off to Wilko for a brewing kit 🍺🍺👍


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Oh my giddy aunt, I'd not considered pubs closing😳
> Off to Wilko for a brewing kit 🍺🍺👍


Thank God I'm teetotal  As long as they don't run out of coffee!


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Thank God I'm teetotal  As long as they don't run out of coffee!



A few years back, I suspected coeliac /malabsorption might be the reason for my fatigue.
I spent seven months on a soya free, Gluten free, vegan diet and also largely eschewed alcohol. 

I did feel amazingly healthy but still had issues with fatigue.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Thank God I'm teetotal  As long as they don't run out of coffee!


I feel sorry for you Mo. You will never get that certain pleasure of when your hangover finally goes and you force the hair of the dog down .

That is a joke of course.
Out of interest, have you always been TT or did you at some time make the decision. Feel free to tell me to MMOB


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I feel sorry for you Mo. You will never get that certain pleasure of when your hangover finally goes and you force the hair of the dog down .
> 
> That is a joke of course.
> Out of interest, have you always been TT or did you at some time make the decision. Feel free to tell me to MMOB


No, I used to drink but never got much pleasure from it. I don't like the taste and used to feel a headache coming on before I had barely finished the first drink so eventually decided there was no point.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2020)

I must admit I am not much of a drinker. I very rarely have a drink.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Well, it appears that we are all here. Not heard from Classic as yet but thats the norm.
No rain forcast here although those clouds seem to have a different opinion.
Me and MrsD are going for a walk later...... that may take us past the pub . The meals are quite good but tbh they overface me. Several people have told me that they go for 'childrens portions' as eg fish n chips @£5.99 are plenty big enough.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Well, it appears that we are all here. Not heard from Classic as yet but thats the norm.
> No rain forcast here although those clouds seem to have a different opinion.
> Me and MrsD are going for a walk later...... that may take us past the pub . The meals are quite good but tbh they overface me. Several people have told me that they go for 'childrens portions' as eg fish n chips @£5.99 are plenty big enough.


There's a place not far from here that does small, medium and large. The large is like a whale!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No, I used to drink but never got much pleasure from it. I don't like the taste and used to feel a headache coming on before I had barely finished the first drink so eventually decided there was no point.


Makes good sense to me.
An older friend introduced me to beer at 17. I often wish he hadn't as I am someone who enjoys it.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2020)

Will wander round and book the car in for its MOT soon. It's across the road from the Co-op so will get some shopping too.......if all these selfish, inconsiderate idiots haven't cleared the shelves.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> There's a place not far from here that does small, medium and large. The large is like a whale!


There is a pub about 2 miles away that does carveries in 3 sizes. The small does me. I have seen people devour the large and then a pud......made me feel ill just to see the portions.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Will wander round and book the car in for its MOT soon. It's across the road from the Co-op so will get some shopping too.......if all these selfish, inconsiderate idiots haven't cleared the shelves.




I went Into the local Co Op on Friday. No one was panic buying thank god. However the weekend shoppers might have been a different kettle of fish altogether.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> There's a place not far from here that does small, medium and large. The large is like a whale!



One of the pubs near me do their Sunday dinners in small, medium and large.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I went Into the local Co Op on Friday. No one was panic buying thank god. However the weekend shoppers might have been a different kettle of fish altogether.


Why can't they see that if they just buy as normal, the suppliers will keep the stock levels up..........unless things get so serious there are no deliveries. Surely it can't get that bad?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2020)

Morning all


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Thank God I'm teetotal  As long as they don't run out of coffee!


I'm teetotal too


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There is a pub about 2 miles away that does carveries in 3 sizes. The small does me. I have seen people devour the large and then a pud......made me feel ill just to see the portions.


We go to our local most weeks and have the small 'Childs size' carvery @ £5.95.
It's the biggest meal I eat all week!
I quite often see folk have the 'large' carvery @ £9.95 and they put less on their plate than I do. Don't they ever think that they could save themselves £4?


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> so eventually decided there was no point.


 No Pint surely Mo😉


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2020)

Car booked in for next Tuesday for its MOT. Actually one day late so better not prang it on the way round. 

Glad to see the Co-op was well stocked apart from the usual toilet rolls, hand wash, cleaning products.


----------



## gavroche (16 Mar 2020)

Nice and sunny here today so a ride is called for later, apart from that, just a nice lazy day. I will take Molly up Sychnant Pass after my ride where she can run around and I can enjoy the beautiful view from the top of the mountain. 
I haven't left the house yet but have already spent £250 paying bills on line !  Who needs to go shopping to spend money?


----------



## GM (16 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Late for me, but I'll been self isolating in bed until 10 o/c. Like Screenman I'll be decorating while we're self isolating today.
Stay safe peeps!


----------



## GM (16 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkay and myself are members of a local WhatsApp group " Brompton Real Ale Society"
> As the group name suggests, we tend to meet up and head for a hostelry somewhere reasonable close to home so kudos for the 50 miler 👍
> 
> We do have an excursion planned for early June, cycling on our Bromptons from the airfield where "Operation Deadstick" launched, down to the ferry and onwards via Pegasus Bridge, St Mere Eglise and Caen.
> ...




That sounds like a good excursion, hope it works out for you. I was hoping to do a 5 day tour in Belgium in May, but that's looking like a no no.

Here's a photo of the Bromptons at the lunch stop yesterday...


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> That sounds like a good excursion, hope it works out for you. I was hoping to do a 5 day tour in Belgium in May, but that's looking like a no no.
> 
> Here's a photo of the Bromptons at the lunch stop yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 508639



Lovely rainbow of colours and a mix of saddles plus a bit of titanium if my eyes don't deceive me. 😊


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2020)

Went to sainburys no eggs <runs around like headless chicken > found some in my local shop 
kitkat only a £1 for 9 and plenty of brussels, but no yeast  still I have enough for 20 loaves


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Went to sainburys no eggs <runs around like headless chicken > found some in my local shop
> kitkat only a £1 for 9 and plenty of brussels, but no yeast  still I have enough for 20 loaves



A bottle conditioned ale ( remember Worthington White Shield ?) contains live yeast. Drink 2/3 of the bottle and tip the rest into the flour


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2020)

Little 16 miler done in a chilly, blustery wind. Had a headache which I thought the fresh air might clear but I think it's worse. Hopefully something to eat and a couple of painkillers will shift it.


----------



## gavroche (16 Mar 2020)

Back from my ride. 22.5 miles done. Now for something to eat, a shower and then it is Molly's turn to run at the top of the mountain.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2020)

Lovely solo bimble up the trailway in the sunshine. A fair few people out walking and cycling and most of them were smiling 
Heard a Woodpecker in the distance and saw a Brimstone butterfly.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2020)

I have been spring cleaning.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2020)

Just back from Aldi where I had a fight with some bl**dy woman over the last pack of bog roll.
In the end I gave up and let MrsD have it.
I will have to use the warrington Guardian


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just back from Aldi where I had a fight with some bl**dy woman over the last pack of bog roll.
> In the end I gave up and let MrsD have it.
> I will have to use the warrington Guardian


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Well, it appears that we are all here. *Not heard from Classic as yet but thats the norm.*
> No rain forcast here although those clouds seem to have a different opinion.
> Me and MrsD are going for a walk later...... that may take us past the pub . The meals are quite good but tbh they overface me. Several people have told me that they go for 'childrens portions' as eg fish n chips @£5.99 are plenty big enough.


I've just to wait for a tooth to pop out the rear!
A&E for three hours this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've just to wait for a tooth to pop out the rear!
> A&E for three hours this morning.


I know nothing about your teeth and even less about your rear end but pray tell why you had to visit A&E.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I know nothing about your teeth and even less about your rear end but pray tell why you had to visit A&E.


Fit on Friday, one again yesterday left me blind on one side this morning. Face had swollen, shutting the eye.
Tooth lost yesterday showed up on x-ray in my stomach today.


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Fit on Friday, one again yesterday left me blind on one side this morning. Face had swollen, shutting the eye.
> Tooth lost yesterday showed up on x-ray in my stomach today.


----------



## 12boy (16 Mar 2020)

I feel normal today so the damned Shingrix was not a 2 week thing. Yesterday was dry, sunny and about 13C, a great day for a ride, but today will be foggy and struggle to 6C. Still a great day for a ride since winds will be light. Apparently the Covid threat is perceived as scarier here...schools, rec centers and all sporting events are closed/cancelled. Lot of talk of online purchase of food and goods with curbside pickup or delivery and voluntary isolation. And yet many are proceeding as normal. I feel bad for those in service industries who often live hand to mouth in good times but whose employers may not be able to pay them without normal business. From the posts herein it sounds like you still feel free to shop or go to pubs and restaurants as long as you take reasonable precautions.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


>


It's not the first time, just a real pain in the rear when it worked it way through. 
Then there's the possibility of having to explain how a tooth got there, if I end up having to go back for further treatment. Teeth marks in that area, the rear, don't appear to be that common.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Fit on Friday, one again yesterday left me blind on one side this morning. Face had swollen, shutting the eye.
> Tooth lost yesterday showed up on x-ray in my stomach today.


WoW.
What does the lost tooth have to do with the swelling etc?
Hope all is well with you now


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> WoW.
> What does the lost tooth have to do with the swelling etc?
> Hope all is well with you now


The lost tooth caused an infection. It didn't break cleanly, going on what still in the mouth.

Just sore now.

Get it when it comes out, for the tooth fairy.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2020)

I got back a little while ago with 54 miles, I've also passed 1000 miles for the year. Over sutton Cheney wharf by the short route, then home by the scenic route, a lovely spring morning, bright and sunny with a stiff cold breeze. Lots of daffodils in the verges, in the fields and gardens. I rode back through Earl Shilton and started thinking, "years ago, when I was still riding with the club they used to have a route thaT took us home past Stoney Cove and through Frolesworth, can I remember the route?" I got to the turn, rode through Sapcote, Stoney Stanton past the cove, found the turn for the main road, found the layby with the little lane off the back off it and found my way back through Frolesworth and picked up my usual route home. A lovely morning out pedalling in the spring sunshine.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Mar 2020)

You lucky lot
Celebrating today another year near retirement


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2020)

Crappy day - got a bug yesterday (not CV!) just aches and pains and nausea. Ended up going to bed at 4pm in the afternoon. Feel completely drained today and can just about be bothered to move from lounge to kitchen. Could be worse I guess.

PS: I'm feeling very sorry for myself.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> You lucky lot
> Celebrating today another year near retirement


Where's the party then?


----------



## Mrs M (16 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where's the party then?


 🎂


----------



## Mrs M (16 Mar 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crappy day - got a bug yesterday (not CV!) just aches and pains and nausea. Ended up going to bed at 4pm in the afternoon. Feel completely drained today and can just about be bothered to move from lounge to kitchen. Could be worse I guess.
> 
> PS: I'm feeling very sorry for myself.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2020)

Car needed a new bonnet latch, the spring broke on it a few weeks ago, the local garage fixed it at the time using a spare spring they had in the workshop, but told me I needed a new latch, so I bought a new one last week. I dropped the car in first thing expecting to have to come back later to pick it up, the fella said sit down in the waiting room and we'll do it whilst you wait, so half an hour later I drove way job all done and only £25 lighter. I did ask about fitting cost at the Suzuki dealer when I brought the latch and they reckoned it would cost £165 to fit it.  So I'm well chuffed, the latch was only £36. I did ask about buying the spring and was told they were unavailable, I couldn't find any on the internet when I looked either.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Car needed a new bonnet latch, the spring broke on it a few weeks ago, the local garage fixed it at the time using a spare spring they had in the workshop, but told me I needed a new latch, so I bought a new one last week. I dropped the car in first thing expecting to have to come back later to pick it up, the fella said sit down in the waiting room and we'll do it whilst you wait, so half an hour later I drove way job all done and only £25 lighter. I did ask about fitting cost at the Suzuki dealer when I brought the latch and they reckoned it would cost £165 to fit it.  So I'm well chuffed, the latch was only £36. I did ask about buying the spring and was told they were unavailable, I couldn't find any on the internet when I looked either.


Did you keep the old one or did the garage(for the next time a spring is needed)?


----------



## pawl (16 Mar 2020)

Practicing for when the powers that be confine us of a certain age to barracks.Watching repeats of Dads Army and last of theSummer wine while supping a hot chocolat
Just heard rise inTV licence delayed till August.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did you keep the old one or did the garage(for the next time a spring is needed)?



Garage kept the old one, means they got their odd spring back.


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Mar 2020)

Good day so far . Took my daughter for a job interview in leamington ( fingers crossed for her), as it took an hour a day half it gave me chance for coffee and cafe plus a brouse round John Atkins cycles.
Back in Coventry in time for a quick spin to draycote and another coffee at the Royal Oak in Brandon.😀


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Good day so far . Took my daughter for a job interview in leamington ( fingers crossed for her), as it took an hour a day half it gave me chance for coffee and cafe plus a brouse round John Atkins cycles.
> Back in Coventry in time for a quick spin to draycote and another coffee at the Royal Oak in Brandon.😀



Whats the Royal Oak like now they've done it up? We haven't been in since the rfurb.


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Whats the Royal Oak like now they've done it up? We haven't been in since the rfurb.


It’s very similar inside , just a bit smarter. The landlady is the same too lol


----------



## gavroche (16 Mar 2020)

What is your advice? I work 3 days a week in a school, my wife is 74 and in the vulnerable bracket. I also think that schools are going to shut down by Friday at the latest. I only work Tuesday, Wednesdays and Thursdays so do you lot think I should stop going until this is all over? I know North Wales is not affected so much so far but should I risk it or play safe?


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> What is your advice? I work 3 days a week in a school, my wife is 74 and in the vulnerable bracket. I also think that schools are going to shut down by Friday at the latest. I only work Tuesday, Wednesdays and Thursdays so do you lot think I should stop going until this is all over? I know North Wales is not affected so much so far but should I risk it or play safe?


Play safe


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2020)

Our son runs a pub/hotel. He has just been advised that they may be closing down tomorrow morning. Today they got the normal delivery of bog rolls and sanitiser.
So............
They have all that beer plus bog roll etc. Guess where we will be going this week


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> What is your advice? I work 3 days a week in a school, my wife is 74 and in the vulnerable bracket. I also think that schools are going to shut down by Friday at the latest. I only work Tuesday, Wednesdays and Thursdays so do you lot think I should stop going until this is all over? I know North Wales is not affected so much so far but should I risk it or play safe?



I would take the safe option and not go to work. I doubt schools will close in the near future.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our son runs a pub/hotel. He has just been advised that they may be closing down tomorrow morning. Today they got the normal delivery of bog rolls and sanitiser.
> So............
> They have all that beer plus bog roll etc. Guess where we will be going this week


When you say "We"...


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> When you say "We"...


Not you Glasshopper. When it comes to bog roll it each to their own


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not you Glasshopper. When it comes to bog roll it each to their own


I'm okay for bog roll, it was the other part you mentioned.


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2020)

Everything is being cancelled. Search and rescue training is cancelled for the forseeable, although were still go for live calls. My MIAS training, in May for Chrissakes, has been cancelled, liable to be rescheduled September. Only good news there is MIAS is extending my ticket by 6 months, although I doubt any groups will want training.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm okay for bog roll, it was the other part you mentioned.


I will swap you a pint of real ale for 6 double strength velvet fluffy bog rolls


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will swap you a pint of real ale for 6 double strength velvet fluffy bog rolls


Not Guinness!


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2020)

We've had a profitable evening down the club, my Good Lady won, I won and my Brother in law won.


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2020)

Good evening. I slept in and had to dash out for my bike ride. Glorious day and an excellent 62 miles at around 15mph avg.

Things are moving fast in our village. We've had a FB group for a long time. This is being used to coordinate help for those who need it.

A WhatsApp group has been set up for volunteers to do what is needed for those wanting help. I'm down for very early morning supermarket runs.

My cycle club has asked everyone to be very careful in cafes.

I write this next bit in all seriousness. Mrs P is a retired nurse, midwife and infant feeding specialist of 40 years. She was very ill two days before New Year - the worst I've seen her - with all Covid-19 symptoms in the right order. She is convinced she had Coronavirus. I argued why not me, she responded that I actually self-isolated at that time. This I realise now is true.

Our next door neighbours on either side were equally ill, one a nurse and midwife, at the same time and have indepently reached the same conclusion.

I'm not exaggerating this one bit. Mrs P believes she had the virus and thinks it perfectly reasonable that this disease escaped China before it had been recognised.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good evening. I slept in and had to dash out for my bike ride. Glorious day and an excellent 62 miles at around 15mph avg.
> 
> Things are moving fast in our village. We've had a FB group for a long time. This is being used to coordinate help for those who need it.
> 
> ...


I have heard others saying the same.........in fact some are wondering if it actually originated in China at all!

Anyhoo, I will get out for a self isolating walk in the lovely fresh air now. Not sure what the rest of the day holds.


----------



## Paulus (17 Mar 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. We have returned, unfortunately the flight was still scheduled so here we are back in the madness that is Corona land.
Our friends who travelled form Australian are back home but have started 14 day self isolation as anyone travelling back from outside the country after midnight on sunday is required to do so, symptoms or not.
Now, on with the post holiday domestics.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have heard others saying the same.........in fact some are wondering if it actually originated in China at all!
> 
> Anyhoo, I will get out for a self isolating walk in the lovely fresh air now. Not sure what the rest of the day holds.


Yes when I asked my wife about this her response was no one knows where the virus emerged. All we know is Wuhan is the first place where a pattern be was identified or multiple infections occurred.

I do find it a bit of a stretch but know my wife would not exaggerate this. In 42 years I've never known her so ill. I definitely kept my distance as I didn't want to be ill especially with the Vietnam trip ahead. For example I slept in the spare room for nearly three weeks, mainly because Mrs P was coughing so badly and I wanted to sleep.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2020)

Anyway, hello everyone. It's damp and grey outside which is not what we were promised but hey ho.

Woke to find a late night mass email from my IFA entitled "Don't Panic." She is strongly advising people hold their investments and get ready to buy. 

Today is chores. Housework and various other domestics. I need a new broadband deal though suspect the saving will be small, dampens my enthusiasm for the effort.

I've decided to hit ALDI at 8.00. Despite saying I'd shop very early I'm not yet ready to pay Tesco prices. So it's 8.00 at ALDI.


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (17 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good evening. I slept in and had to dash out for my bike ride. Glorious day and an excellent 62 miles at around 15mph avg.
> 
> Things are moving fast in our village. We've had a FB group for a long time. This is being used to coordinate help for those who need it.
> 
> ...


I'm of the same opinion as your wife, I and MrsP had the symptoms, along with most of the population of Britain. A dry cough, bit of a fever and aching limbs, which carried on for several weeks. Then, when you thought it had gone, back it came again. 
I have no scientific evidence for this, obviously, but it does seem to much of a coincidence.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> I'm of the same opinion as your wife, I and MrsP had the symptoms, along with most of the population of Britain. A dry cough, bit of a fever and aching limbs, which carried on for several weeks. Then, when you thought it had gone, back it came again.
> I have no scientific evidence for this, obviously, but it does seem to much of a coincidence.


Yes to the returning. Mrs P has had a dry cough pretty much since New Year. It almost disappeared in Vietnam but since we got back has returned though nowhere bear as bad. Impossible to know what to think.

I've reached the conclusion I need to be careful and responsible. We had already stopped going to mass gatherings but have no intention of radically altering our behaviour. Other than in a supermarket I can't see how I'm going to become infected.

Our biggest potential risk is if our son gets ill and has to come home.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, I have a day with nothing to do, this mornings yoga class has been cancelled, so its looking like a chores day.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2020)

I see the local gym has been closed. Only sensible. Perfect breeding ground I would have thought, although as long as the schools are still open they are getting to use it.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2020)

Morning all 
Got to do some shopping in Ilfracombe first thing.
I shall then self isolate in bar of the Crown for an hour, or two.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> Got to do some shopping in Ilfracombe first thing.
> I shall then self isolate in bar of the Crown for an hour, or two.


Can't see pubs being open much longer either?


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't see pubs being open much longer either?


Dunno.
There's pubs and there's PUBS.
There's a world of difference between a quiet local village pub, with known regulars, and a Wetherspoons in a city centre.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

Morning all. We all still seem to be dodging the coffin. Bar the normal ailments that beset us all I am hoping that our overall fitness will help each of us.
If I recall correctly it was that dastardly Screenman who kopped it first.
Me and MrsD caught it before Christmas and were too ill to get out of bed some days. Our Christmas lunch was a dry cracker.
We did self isolate (as a couple) but that was because we were too ill to go out.
MrsD is convinced we have both had "the" virus. Our son and his girlfriend got it in January.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Dunno.
> There's pubs and there's PUBS.
> There's a world of difference between a quiet local village pub, with known regulars, and a Wetherspoons in a city centre.


Possibly true but imo there will be a blanket law that pubs would not dare to break.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

I have a ride planned for 11.00. My mate has also had the lurgy but his turned into pneumonia. He is a very fit 60 year old but it clobbered him big style.
I am not sure whether to play golf tomorrow. The social side would be out anyway so wouldn't stay for food or drink.
I think all golf clubs will be closed soon anyway.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Mar 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Mrs Tenkay is a volunteer walk leader for our local " Healthy Walks" initiative.
Almost all of the people who attend are older persons, some are recently bereaved, some living alone. It's great to get out in the fresh air for a gentle amble and a natter, along the trailway and through the woods.

It will be interesting to see how many turn up for this mornings walk, the council who are the organisers behind the initiative are happy for them to go ahead. 

We usually have tea and biscuits afterwards in the Church Hall, might be an idea to give that part of it a miss.


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2020)

ACl still a bit sore on my right knee, so no ride today. I'll walk Mini D to school and then I'll kit up, grab the dog, and go for a leisurely 8 mile bimble around the forest.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2020)

Good morning gang. I was awake but was nice and warm ubder the duvet so stayed there.

Things seem to be ramping up a bit I see.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2020)

Morning all


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2020)

It seems we now have bird flu in India and the Philippines.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems we now have bird flu in India and the Philippines.


Fecks sake! What next. 😢


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Fecks sake! What next. 😢


My dog just sneezed.......


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Fecks sake! What next. 😢


The seven plagues


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The seven plagues




Ever the optimistic I see Numbnuts. That's the ticket.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The seven plagues


Followed by the Four Horsemen


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Followed by the Four Horsemen



Three donkeys, 2 ducks and a rabbit.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Three donkeys, 2 ducks and a rabbit.


Is this the new 12 days of Christmas?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is this the new 12 days of Christmas?


----------



## pawl (17 Mar 2020)

All on this thread have a lifetime of living ,If we can’t make responsible decisions we are doomed.


----------



## pawl (17 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, I have a day with nothing to do, this mornings yoga class has been cancelled, so its looking like a chores day.



Sod that sneak out for quick ride.Or become allergic to house dust.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

I put a loaf in to bake earlier.
When the smell percolates the neighbourhood will I need an armed guard on the front door ?


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> All on this thread have a lifetime of living ,If we can’t make responsible decisions we are doomed.


Even after a lifetime, I still struggle to be responsible.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Even after a lifetime, I still struggle to be responsible.


Me too........I consider myself reasonably intelligent, but I don't half do daft things occasionally!


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The seven plagues



I saw them live before they sold out and went mainstream 🌞


----------



## pawl (17 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Even after a lifetime, I still struggle to be responsible.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> The benefits of the ageing process


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Fecks sake! What next. 😢



Armageddon??


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Even after a lifetime, I still struggle to be responsible.


Keep that uo. Young and daft is the only way to be.😄


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2020)

Got back from ALDI at 9.00. One person bulk buying but everyone else normal though I'd say it was a bit busier than usual for 8.15 on a Tuesday.

Judging by the traffic there are a lot of essential journeys being made in Chorley.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Keep that uo. Young and daft is the only way to be.😄


It can be costly at times though! Just a couple of examples of my total daftness.........

Trying to get a good downhill segment time on my MTB 5 years ago when a couple of sheep decided they wanted to be on the other side of the track at the last minute..........collar bone in 3 bits and now has a nice plate in it. Loaded hatchback with stuff for the skip. Had to leave the hatchback open as it was so full. Drove forward forgetting the bathroom window was wide open and nearly pulled it off, damaged the hinges and had to get it repaired. Years ago, my uniform hat got drenched in heavy rain. Thought I would pop it in the oven just for 10 minutes, forgot about it and only had a melted mess and a badge left. That was fun explaining to uniform stores............and the list goes on. You can see why I don't cook!


----------



## GM (17 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Another late start due to a very late night. We waited up till 2o/c for our two sprogs coming back from Barcelona, much to our relief.

Now we're all self isolating, I do wonder how long before we all start arguing!


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2020)

Can you see what this says?


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 508771
> 
> Can you see what this says?


I can't sleep?


----------



## screenman (17 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 508771
> 
> Can you see what this says?



Odd, I have had a couple of good nights.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2020)

Just left Ilfracombe.
LIDL has nearly been cleaned out.
No bread, freezers empty, no bog rolls etc.
Numpties


----------



## GM (17 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 508771
> 
> Can you see what this says?




I can, and I did!


Just thinking if this mild weather keeps up, I might get the summer bike out!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 508771
> 
> Can you see what this says?



I can and did but not as much as I like. 🤫


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Sod that sneak out for quick ride.Or become allergic to house dust.



I rode yesterday. I did some work in the garden earlier, I'm now in Tamworth having a wander round the Tuesday market, currently in the cafe having a coffee and a sandwich.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just left Ilfracombe.
> LIDL has nearly been cleaned out.
> No bread, freezers empty, no bog rolls etc.
> Numpties


And in the coming weeks houses broken into for food wait and see


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2020)

Self isolating.....


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 508788
> 
> 
> Self isolating.....


Beers dead.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Beers dead.


Fresh barrel and spot on.
Don't judge a book by its' cover. 






The Venison faggots with mustard mash was spot on as well - and only a fiver.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2020)

I decided to go to Morrison's in Newtown for a few essentials.  no bread, toilet roll, tea, soap of any kind.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Beers dead.


They do seem to sell some dodgy looking flat beer down there dont they


----------



## 12boy (17 Mar 2020)

Dirty, stinking, and with a crusty butt. And not even a drop of tea. Doesn't seem very dignified. We've got lots of food n the freezer but I am going to miss fresh and veg and dairy.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> They do seem to sell some dodgy looking flat beer down there dont they


We don't like your northern fizzy pop down 'ere - we go for the real ale made for adults.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I decided to go to Morrison's in Newtown for a few essentials.  no bread, toilet roll, tea, soap of any kind.
> View attachment 508797


Nursery rhymes come back to haunt us
Old Mother Hubbard
Went to the cupboard,
To give the poor dog a bone:
When she came there,
The cupboard was bare,
And so the poor dog had none.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I decided to go to Morrison's in Newtown for a few essentials.  no bread, toilet roll, tea, soap of any kind.
> View attachment 508797


On a positive note. If you have nothing to eat then you wont need bog roll and by extension less soap.
Just sayin like


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Nursery rhymes come back to haunt us
> Old Mother Hubbard
> Went to the cupboard,
> To give the poor dog a bone:
> ...


My dog's OK - she's got 3 months supply in.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> We don't like your northern fizzy pop down 'ere - we go for the real ale made for adults.


I thought we had all agreed that us old farts haven't grown up.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> On a positive note. If you have nothing to eat then you wont need bog roll and by extension less soap.
> Just sayin like




I smell of roses all time anyway.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> My dog's OK - she's got 3 months supply in.


Bloody 'ell, was that your dog buying everything up in Aldi. You need to teach it consideration for other canines.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I smell of roses all time anyway.


As in Roses chocolates ? But I am sure you are sweet.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> As in Roses chocolates ? But I am sure you are sweet.


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2020)

Enjoyed a lovely walk around the forest, and my have accidentally had a coffee and a slice of Victoria sponge at the café. Arrived home to find Mrs D present. 

Damm the woman to Hades! She's supposed to be working! I stepped forward wielding my duelling challenge glove when she hastily explained she had been sent to work from home, as she's in a high risk group.

That might work out well. If the schools close Mini D won't be in the sole care of her dad, and thus might get to eat something other than toast.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

Anyway.....I got a 15 miler in am now sitting enjoying a blended whisky with lemonade.
I decided to be generous and poured a glass each for Mo and Welshie. Then I realised they dont drink so polished them off. I then poured one for Dirk but realised he didn't offer me one of his venison faggots so drank that.
Waiting for MrsD to help me up off the floor now


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2020)

I'm off to the LBS for a chat. I may stop at the Ewood ALDI - Chorley had run out of whisky

Anyone else getting a stream of marketing email from UK Shag?


----------



## pawl (17 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I rode yesterday. I did some work in the garden earlier, I'm now in Tamworth having a wander round the Tuesday market, currently in the cafe having a coffee and a sandwich.



Enjoy it while you can.At the moment no telling how long cafes are going to be open I wonder how some of them are going to survive.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm off to the LBS for a chat. I may stop at the Ewood ALDI - Chorley had run out of whisky
> 
> Anyone else getting a stream of marketing email from UK Shag?


I was getting 6-10 a day from some Dutch porn company. Thats dropped to maybe 4 per week which has left me feeling lonely and unloved.


----------



## pawl (17 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Keep that uo. Young and daft is the only way to be.😄



As the Bard once said,at least I think it was the Bard .It could have been my Granny or.Oh never mind 

Act your shoe size not your age.


----------



## pawl (17 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> And in the coming weeks houses broken into for food wait and see


Americans buying up guns in case of civil unrest Where is Wyatt Earp when you need him.


----------



## pawl (17 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Fresh barrel and spot on.
> Don't judge a book by its' cover.
> 
> View attachment 508789
> ...


Come on own up Where did you get food like that from.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Americans buying up guns in case of civil unrest Where is Wyatt Earp when you need him.









OR

Wyatt Earp 
Maxton, 
Kent.


----------



## pawl (17 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I was getting 6-10 a day from some Dutch porn company. Thats dropped to maybe 4 per week which has left me feeling lonely and unloved.



What are you going to wipe your back end now.


----------



## pawl (17 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Enjoyed a lovely walk around the forest, and my have accidentally had a coffee and a slice of Victoria sponge at the café. Arrived home to find Mrs D present.
> 
> Damm the woman to Hades! She's supposed to be working! I stepped forward wielding my duelling challenge glove when she hastily explained she had been sent to work from home, as she's in a high risk group.
> 
> That might work out well. If the schools close Mini D won't be in the sole care of her dad, and thus might get to eat something other than toast.




Im missing something here.I go out never end up in a cafe.Think I’ll have to up my mileage so I have an excuse to have a cafe stop.Mrs P won’t have the a reason to drag me off to the Garden Centre for weak.black coffee


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> What are you going to wipe your back end now.


They are only emails.....I dont print them off


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Im missing something here.I go out never end up in a cafe.Think I’ll have to up my mileage so I have an excuse to have a cafe stop.Mrs P won’t have the a reason to drag me off to the Garden Centre for weak.black coffee


I am with you on that. In summer, if I do eg a 30/40 miler I may enjoy an ice cream. In Majorca a coffee/ice cream were rituals on our daily rides. But normally its water and glucose tablets (with jelly babies of course).


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am with you on that. In summer, if I do eg a 30/40 miler I may enjoy an ice cream. In Majorca a coffee/ice cream were rituals on our daily rides. But normally its water and glucose tablets (with jelly babies of course).


Why do your jelly babies need glucose tablets?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why do your jelly babies need glucose tablets?


I look after my little jelly babies. If they want glucose then they can have it


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Come on own up Where did you get food like that from.


The Crown Inn at West Down.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Crown Inn at West Down.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2020)

We did something this afternoon that makes me a little sad. Over the last couple of months my Good Lady has gone from getting about with a walking frame to hiring a wheelchair from shop mobility, when we go into town,today we picked up a wheelchair of our own, paid for by my brother in law, now while I'm grateful that he put his hand in his pocket I'm a little sad that its come to this. I'm hoping that her physio assesment tomorrow will bring some good news


----------



## 12boy (17 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Americans buying up guns in case of civil unrest Where is Wyatt Earp when you need him
> Americans are not buying up guns. Those who want them already have lots of them. I just don't see how youse guys feel safe without a couple of concealed carry pistols on your persons at all times, an AR 15 in your car, a couple of shotguns, and more assault rifles, strategically available around the house.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2020)

^^^^^^

Maybe because everyone else hasn't got them?


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2020)

My council tax is only a £1 more per month


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My council tax is only a £1 more per month



I'm council tax exempt, my council tax is the same as last year £00.00. 😄


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My council tax is only a £1 more per month





dave r said:


> I'm council tax exempt, my council tax is the same as last year £00.00. 😄



Just got ours today and they are up £80 a year to £2359.32.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My council tax is only a £1 more per month


Mine has gone up £9 a month.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Mar 2020)

Council tax bill is £1400. When we bought this house way back in 1988 the rateable value was £1250. More than happy with that rise over that length of time . 😀


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2020)

@dave r I'm a little sad to read your post, it does us all good to reflect on how fortunate we are.

I hope tomorrow's assessment goes well - for both of your sakes 🤞


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2020)

No.1 son texted his mother this morning:

"Now the shoot has hit the fan what are you and Dad doing?"

Mrs P: "Watching Homes Under the Hammer"


----------



## pawl (17 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> We did something this afternoon that makes me a little sad. Over the last couple of months my Good Lady has gone from getting about with a walking frame to hiring a wheelchair from shop mobility, when we go into town,today we picked up a wheelchair of our own, paid for by my brother in law, now while I'm grateful that he put his hand in his pocket I'm a little sad that its come to this. I'm hoping that her physio assesment tomorrow will bring some good news



So sorry to her that.dave r.My best wishes to you both.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @dave r I'm a little sad to read your post, it does us all good to reflect on how fortunate we are.
> 
> I hope tomorrow's assessment goes well - for both of your sakes 🤞



Thank you


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> So sorry to her that.dave r.My best wishes to you both.



Thank you


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2020)

Anyone else beginning to find this all a bit weird? I know none of us actually have to do anything on a particular day but I'm starting to get a feeling of "sod it, I can do that at some point in the future."

Feel like I'm shutting down.......


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone else beginning to find this all a bit weird? I know none of us actually have to do anything on a particular day but I'm starting to get a feeling of "sod it, I can do that at some point in the future."
> 
> Feel like I'm shutting down.......


I just feel very uneasy, and agitated and angry at all these selfish, idiotic panic buyers too.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> We did something this afternoon that makes me a little sad. Over the last couple of months my Good Lady has gone from getting about with a walking frame to hiring a wheelchair from shop mobility, when we go into town,today we picked up a wheelchair of our own, paid for by my brother in law, now while I'm grateful that he put his hand in his pocket I'm a little sad that its come to this. I'm hoping that her physio assesment tomorrow will bring some good news


The only thing I can say (and I mean this with love) is to embrace it.
None of us ever thought we would get old.
I play golf with guys that have to use buggies. Its a new lease of life. 
I wish you both the best.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone else beginning to find this all a bit weird? I know none of us actually have to do anything on a particular day but I'm starting to get a feeling of "sod it, I can do that at some point in the future."
> 
> Feel like I'm shutting down.......


Lots of people do not like the phrase "it is what it is" but I do like it. Make the best of what we have.
I am also p*ssed off with peoples attitudes (panic buying etc) but us old farts have come through worse.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The only thing I can say (and I mean this with love) is to embrace it.
> None of us ever thought we would get old.
> I play golf with guys that have to use buggies. Its a new lease of life.
> I wish you both the best.



Thank you


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Lots of people do not like the phrase "it is what it is" but I do like it. Make the best of what we have.
> I am also p*ssed off with peoples attitudes (panic buying etc) but us old farts have come through worse.




I like that phrase, its a good starting point when you've got to learn to cope with something new, or start to improve a situation.


----------



## rustybolts (17 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> We did something this afternoon that makes me a little sad. Over the last couple of months my Good Lady has gone from getting about with a walking frame to hiring a wheelchair from shop mobility, when we go into town,today we picked up a wheelchair of our own, paid for by my brother in law, now while I'm grateful that he put his hand in his pocket I'm a little sad that its come to this. I'm hoping that her physio assesment tomorrow will bring some good news


😊Wishing you all the very best Dave


----------



## The Jogger (17 Mar 2020)

Good luck tomorrow dave r


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

Morning. Up at the crack of dawn as usual. First coffee of the day finished. I can hear the birds starting to sing. 

Wonder what shoot will happen in the world today 😢


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I just feel very uneasy, and agitated and angry at all these selfish, idiotic panic buyers too.


Yes, I think this would describe how I feel at the moment. I laugh at the panic buyers but you're right they are selfish and idiotic. I do fear a little for some supplies, fresh food in particular, if this goes on for the months now being suggested.


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. The weather forecast is like the Corona news, changing every minute. Today was supposed to be sunny and warm, now it has gone to thick cloud and cool. It is gray cloudy outside. 
My monthly shop was delivered yesterday evening by sainsbury's, most of the normal stuff was missing, unavailable. So today I will be out on the bike looking for some tinned tomatoes and baked beans. I'm not holding out much hope. Our local grocer has lots of fresh fruit and veg at present, although she did say most of her tinned stuff disappeared quickly on monday.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Lots of people do not like the phrase "it is what it is" but I do like it. Make the best of what we have.
> I am also p*ssed off with peoples attitudes (panic buying etc) but us old farts have come through worse.


I agree. I'm surprised at myself though as it's taking time to adjust which I hadn't expected, a sort of lethargy.

I can see fractures appearing in our little cycle group. Several different opinions on what we should and shouldn't do. Someone is going to have to try and pull it all together.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2020)

Good morning. Grey, damp and dismal with a 25% chance of rain at 9.00am. Feck it I'm going for a ride with a couple of buddies. I need to do this.

We bought kitchen paint yesterday, hoarding and entertainment you see. Work starts tomorrow. We need to "do" kitchen, bathroom, front and back rooms, stairs and our bedroom. There is more to our house but not much!! 😂 I've been waiting a couple of years for the call, it takes Mrs P forever to decide on colours.


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2020)

Hi Dave R, all the best mate, life is not easy when a loved one suffering that is for sure, but keep that love flowing and it helps things along.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2020)

morning all I've been shopping  still I got what I wanted ......no and it wasn't bog rolls


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

rustybolts said:


> 😊Wishing you all the very best Dave





The Jogger said:


> Good luck tomorrow dave r



Thank you


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Hi Dave R, all the best mate, life is not easy when a loved one suffering that is for sure, but keep that love flowing and it helps things along.



Thank you


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Mar 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
No rain forecast for today 👍

Had a good long natter over the phone with an ex colleague who has retired but now works part time for a local shop that sells white goods. 

They're selling a lot of freezers, he's delivering eight on Friday. 
I suppose the selfish panic buyers have moved to the frozen aisle having depleted the stocks of staples🙄

On a more positive note, our local taproom have said they won't be having their weekly opening on Friday - Boooo!, 
But they're offering free delivery on orders of a dozen cans or more 
- Hooray! 
Off for a 5k bimble up the trailway with Mrs Tenkay and a friend shortly 🏃🏃then a Brommie ride later🚲🚲


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I think this would describe how I feel at the moment. I laugh at the panic buyers but you're right they are selfish and idiotic. I do fear a little for some supplies, fresh food in particular, if this goes on for the months now being suggested.


I don't even have a freezer. Just a frozen compartment in the fridge so rely on going round a couple of times a week for fresh so I would be in a bit of a predicament. Lol


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2020)

Fingers crossed for Mrs Dave at the physio today.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Fingers crossed for Mrs Dave at the physio today.


Yes absolutely.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people


All the best for today. Shame you weren't nearer, you could have had the wheelchair I bought for dad and only used a couple of times. Still sitting in the garage.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

Thanks folks


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2020)

Morning folks. Another good luck for today @dave r for Mrs D.

Wet and drizzly here. I see the world didn't end overnight .

Have a good one folks.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Another good luck for today @dave r for Mrs D.
> 
> Wet and drizzly here. I see the world didn't end overnight .
> 
> Have a good one folks.



Thank you


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Yet another day and we are all (just about) here .
I was debating, golf purely because of the virus......i did decide no and then decided to go for it. However this mornings rain has confirmed its a NO.
I will do a stint on the exercise bike then some weights and situps.
MrsD out with her aunty.
We will try shopping tomorrow as some stores are keeping the first hour for over 70s. Not sure if thats a good idea as there are plenty of cantankerous old gits out there


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

I'm feeling strangely more optimistic about it all this morning for some reason. Maybe just wishful thinking, but I don't think it will be as bad as predicted. Maybe I'm just trying to cheer myself up


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

I'm hoping that our panic buying hoarders will reach saturation point shortly and stop buying stuff simply because they've got nowhere left to put it


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2020)

Morning all. 
Am I the only one who's not concerned about the current situation?
There's bugger all I can do about it, so why worry?


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm hoping that our panic buying hoarders will reach saturation point shortly and stop buying stuff simply because they've got nowhere left to put it


Unfortunately these scumbags will hang on to it and try and sell it to the highest bidder if things really got bad


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Am I the only one who's not concerned about the current situation?
> There's bugger all I can do about it, so why worry?


The only thing I worry about is being chucked into a mass grave when I have a pre-paid funeral


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The only thing I worry about is being chucked into a mass grave when I have a pre-paid funeral


You won't know though.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2020)

I'm going to start panic buying tripe to see if I can start a run on it.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

I had a lovely tub of chicken and vegetable soup from the Co-op yesterday. They usually have a long shelf life on them so might see if I can get a couple today. Maybe there is an advantage to not being a cook as people are stocking stuff for cooking with and leaving my ready meals alone!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The only thing I worry about is being chucked into a mass grave when I have a pre-paid funeral




Ask for your money back.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2020)

Someone on CC ran out of loo roll and is off to the supermarket to see if he find some.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

Called in my LBS yesterday. He was telling me that they buy packs of paper towels @ £17.99. This week, same supplier, £100.
There used to be a law against profiteering. I can see them bringing it back.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Called in my LBS yesterday. He was telling me that they buy packs of paper towels @ £17.99. This week, same supplier, £100.
> There used to be a law against profiteering. I can see them bringing it back.


We should make a point of remembering all these companies doing this and never give them business again!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The only thing I worry about is being chucked into a mass grave when I have a pre-paid funeral


I just got a circular letter through the door from Dignity! Lol. It just got ripped up.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2020)




----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Mar 2020)

Mrs Tenkay has just jumped on her Roberts shopping bike to head to the Gym. She thinks they may close soon so wants to get a Cross training class in. Then She's off to Argos to pick up some weights in case the Gym closes.

Me? I'm ahead of the game. I've asked her to pick up a couple of packs of "Grecian 2000" . That way if us over 70's are confined to barracks then I'll easily be able to pass as a youngster, and who knows, I've seen the adverts, I may well find myself suddenly attractive to the fairer sex


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 508966


I've shared that on my local Facebook page. It could do with cheering up!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkay has just jumped on her Roberts shopping bike to head to the Gym. She thinks they may close soon so wants to get a Cross training class in. Then She's off to Argos to pick up some weights in case the Gym closes.
> 
> Me? I'm ahead of the game. I've asked her to pick up a couple of packs of "Grecian 2000" . That way if us over 70's are confined to barracks then I'll easily be able to pass as a youngster, and who knows, I've seen the adverts, I may well find myself suddenly attractive to the fairer sex


Gyms closed here now.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've shared that on my local Facebook page. It could do with cheering up!



There's a similar one circulating on facebook featuring aliens


----------



## GM (18 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Crikey you lot have been busy on here this morning! 

Best wishes @dave r hope things work out well for your good lady


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Another good luck for today @dave r for Mrs D.
> 
> Wet and drizzly here. *I see the world didn't end overnight* .
> 
> Have a good one folks.


That's due next month, asteroid(11/2 miles wide).


----------



## GM (18 Mar 2020)

[QUOTE="Tenkaykev, post: 5916374, member: 75481"

Me? I'm ahead of the game. I've asked her to pick up a couple of packs of "Grecian 2000" . That way if us over 70's are confined to barracks then I'll easily be able to pass as a youngster, and who knows, I've seen the adverts, I may well find myself suddenly attractive to the fairer sex
[/QUOTE]

You're lucky you've got hair!


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Crikey you lot have been busy on here this morning!
> 
> Best wishes @dave r hope things work out well for your good lady



Thank you


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2020)

Pinnacle cleaned and lubed. Another month and its getting a new cassette and chain. Yet again the Aksiums needed significant retentioning - the rear was still straight and true, but half the spokes had gone all Mr Floppy again so it wouldn't be long before it was bent like a politician. I might bite the bullet this year and invest in a set of DT Swiss wheels for the Pinnacle - I bought some for the Felt last year and I'm extremely impressed.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

I have just given the exercise bike some stick. Although I do far less, time wise, its hard work because its constant......no free wheeling.
Moving on to weights and situps now.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just given the exercise bike some stick. Although I do far less, time wise, its hard work because its constant......no free wheeling.
> Moving on to weights and situps now.



You need to start riding fixed so you can get the same effect on the road.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2020)

Pithed myself laughing at this...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zWmDm13M3X8


----------



## GM (18 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Pinnacle cleaned and lubed. Another month and its getting a new cassette and chain. Yet again the Aksiums needed significant retentioning - the rear was still straight and true, but half the spokes had gone all Mr Floppy again so it wouldn't be long before it was bent like a politician. I might bite the bullet this year and invest in a set of DT Swiss wheels for the Pinnacle - I bought some for the Felt last year and I'm extremely impressed.




I was thinking of having a go at wheel building using DT Swiss rims, seeing as I might have a bit of spare time stuck indoors. Never done it before so a new thing to learn.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

Just back from the Co-op. Glad to see they have 2 of each item restrictions. It was busy but not crazy and I got what I was needing. Everyone still very relaxed and chatting to each other in close proximity so obviously not too worried so far.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> You need to start riding fixed so you can get the same effect on the road.


Lifes hard enough as it is Dave.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back from the Co-op. Glad to see they have 2 of each item restrictions. It was busy but not crazy and I got what I was needing. Everyone still very relaxed and chatting to each other in close proximity so obviously not too worried so far.


Come....out with it, what did you buy 
MrsD went yo Aldi yesterday. They have a max of 4 per item. So she bought a prepack of 6 bananas


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back from the Co-op. Glad to see they have 2 of each item restrictions. It was busy but not crazy and I got what I was needing. Everyone still very relaxed and chatting to each other in close proximity so obviously not too worried so far.




Apparently at our local Co Op people were queuing at the door to get the toilet roll yesterday. Hoepfully they will have the same restrictions in place here as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Come....out with it, what did you buy
> MrsD went yo Aldi yesterday. They have a max of 4 per item. So she bought a prepack of 6 bananas


Litre of milk, a loaf, 2 tubs of chicken and veg soup, 2 chilli con carne ready meals, Weetabix, sugar, coffee, bananas and a nice Chicken Chimichurri wrap for lunch. Oh, and cat food for Molly.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Chicken Chimichurri wrap for lunch. Oh, and cat food for Molly.



" Gawd bless ya Mary Poppins" 😁


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

My Stepdaughter brought us a pack of these when she came up Sunday, I recon Asda have a cheek to call these a bar, they're only a mouthful


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Litre of milk, a loaf, 2 tubs of chicken and veg soup, 2 chilli con carne ready meals, Weetabix, sugar, coffee, bananas and a nice Chicken Chimichurri wrap for lunch. Oh, and cat food for Molly.


Wat! No bog roll


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Wat! No bog roll


Nope!


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2020)

Llandudno to shut the end of this month, travel/holiday companies are cancelling holidays already.

Local council, that one that responded so well to the flooding earlier this year, have appointed a "Faith Officer"* (and presumably junior staff) to help us keep the faith during these troubled times.

*Anyone got any ideas on what a "Faith Officer" would do?.

I'm still waiting on the tooth. Not the whole tooth and nothing but the tooth, that's the truth.

Meanwhile,

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BOrwX11CbsY


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> And in the coming weeks houses broken into for food wait and see


Told you so -


> THIEVES HAVE stolen fresh food which would have fed hundreds of vulnerable people across Southampton and the surrounding areas.
> Paul England who owns Roast Out Catering says it is unbelievable thieves would steal from people who can't feed themselves.
> The 52-year-old reports that over 30kgs of tomatoes, carrots, onions and swedes were "grabbed" from outside the company's premises in Romsey Road.


----------



## Sterlo (18 Mar 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently at our local Co Op people were queuing at the door to get the toilet roll yesterday. Hoepfully they will have the same restrictions in place here as well.


MrsD just got back from taking her aunty to the co-op......shelves are stripped bare and not a bog roll to be seen.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

Another question for the oldies.
I am 73
MrsD is 70
I am reading about this virus/self isloation causing a baby boom.
I have told MrsD to go on the pill.
She just laughed at me and told me I am being silly.
Who is right ??


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another question for the oldies.
> I am 73
> MrsD is 70
> I am reading about this virus/self isloation causing a baby boom.
> ...


Is her name Mary?


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

Ere we go!


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD just got back from taking her aunty to the co-op......shelves are stripped bare and not a bog roll to be seen.


Staff are now accompanying older shoppers to the tills to avoid having items being taken from their baskets, at at least one store in town.

In other news, shoplifters are complaining that there's now little chance of nicking anything, when it's in stock. This because of the clamor for the goods by people wanting to buy them.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

My Good Lady has exercises to do and is now waiting for an appointment with the community physio, apparently she has part of her knee cartilage missing.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another question for the oldies.
> I am 73
> MrsD is 70
> I am reading about this virus/self isloation causing a baby boom.
> ...


You finished reading that other book already!!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady has exercises to do and is now waiting for an appointment with the community physio, apparently she has part of her knee cartilage missing.


Well lets hope the physio can help with that.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2020)

The schools are shutting down in Wales. Tomorrow is the last day for the twins for the foreseeable future.

I think the exam results will be their predictive results.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2020)

Hmmmm........well today has been interesting.

My cycle club has suspended all official club activities. Both as an individual and club secretary I support this 100%

It's becoming clear there are some members who disapprove of those who choose to continue riding. I am continuing to ride. I'm concerned we may see, in society, divisions on subjects such as this.

The lady who owns the cafe we visited was absolutely delighted we were there. We've told her those of us in our OAP group who continue to ride intend to support the cafes which have always looked after us.

This next bit isn't good. We did 54 miles. Apart from the outskirts of Chorley it's like a post-apocalyptic movie out there. Very few cars, few people around, eerily quiet, no distant traffic hum. Very, very weird and it's only going to get more so.

Which is not meant to be depressive, just what we found as we ambled round a familiar route.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm........well today has been interesting.
> 
> My cycle club has suspended all official club activities. Both as an individual and club secretary I support this 100%
> 
> ...


Forecast is actually improving so hopefully get out a bit too. I’ve spoken to a few of my immediate neighbours offering help if they need it, but going by some of the government’s posts even those of us over 60 are at risk, so I don’t want to get too involved with people that are ill.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm........well today has been interesting.
> 
> My cycle club has suspended all official club activities. Both as an individual and club secretary I support this 100%
> 
> ...



I'm intending to keep riding for as long as I can, though the weather isn't looking good for tomorrow. Already some of the cafés I use regularly are switching to take away only. If we end up being isolated for a long period of time I'm thinking I may finally get round to redecorating the lounge, I've been putting the job off for a couple of years, its a big job, the room is 24 foot long and between 12 and 15 foot wide.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady has exercises to do and is now waiting for an appointment with the community physio, apparently she has part of her knee cartilage missing.


Oh dear why do we wear out, well take care


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm intending to keep riding for as long as I can, though the weather isn't looking good for tomorrow. Already some of the cafés I use regularly are switching to take away only. If we end up being isolated for a long period of time I'm thinking I may finally get round to redecorating the lounge, I've been putting the job off for a couple of years, its a big job, the room is 24 foot long and between 12 and 15 foot wide.


Blinkin blumin eck. Our is 18 foot and 12/15 foot wide and I thought that was big.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2020)




----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2020)

What the hell is the point of being retired if all the workies aren't wt work and are cluttering the place up?


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

The pub has pulled the plug on our mother's day meal,  I've just had a call from them, apparently most people have cancelled so they are now closing on Sunday. I'm not hopeful that we will find another pub.


----------



## gavroche (18 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> The pub has pulled the plug on our mother's day meal,  I've just had a call from them, apparently most people have cancelled so they are now closing on Sunday. I'm not hopeful that we will find another pub.


Cook your wife a lovely meal with a nice bottle of wine and a bunch of flowers, I am sure she will appreciate it.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Cook our wife a lovely meal with a nice bottle of wine and a bunch of flowers, I am sure she will appreciate it.


I'm sure she would, but can't you do that!


----------



## pawl (18 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm sure she would, but can't you do that!




Just seen an advert for Just Eat on the telly box food delivered to your door.Perhaps not helpful.Its the thought tat counts.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2020)

I'm going to my local micro brewery tomorrow to stock up ...... just in case.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Just seen an advert for Just Eat on the telly box food delivered to your door.Perhaps not helpful.Its the thought tat counts.


TBF.....bottom right corner it did say "order tonight for delivery in May. Items may not be exactly as ordered".


----------



## pawl (18 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TBF.....bottom right corner it did say "order tonight for delivery in May. Items may not be exactly as ordered".


True they would be cold.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm going to my local micro brewery tomorrow to stock up ...... just in case.


Our local micro brewery told me today they're not sure when they will next brew. Covid-19 causing a lack of demand. My village sports and social club is a customer........the SSC has cancelled all future events. Just one example.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Cook your wife a lovely meal with a nice bottle of wine and a bunch of flowers, I am sure she will appreciate it.



I do all the cooking, I did us a lovely roast dinner tonight, I buy her flowers once a week , I suspect there will be flowers involved when the family visit Sunday, and the lady is tea total. With our lad visiting over the weekend I was looking forward to a family meal out, but it looks like it's not to be.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Our local micro brewery told me today they're not sure when they will next brew. Covid-19 causing a lack of demand. My village sports and social club is a customer........the SSC has cancelled all future events. Just one example.


This is what my local micro brewery posted on FB.

*GT Ales*
In these uncertain times, and with the probability of pubs closing after the announcement in Ireland last night, we would like to let you know that the brewery shop is still open and we hope to be until being asked not to, should you wish to come down and collect some beers. If you are self isolating or just being precautionary, we will consider delivering to your homes if in the North Devon area. Please PM us and we will let you know if we're able to deliver. All of our beers are available in 500ml bottles. Thirst of Many, Blonde Ambition, North Coast IPA, Dark Horse and Oatmeal Stout (limited availability), in cases of x12 at £2 a bottle. Thanks all. x

I'll collect direct and save £4 a case.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Mar 2020)

Ordered online yesterday, doorbell rings this afternoon, personal delivery by the Head brewer👍🍺
Hopefully should see me through to the weekend 😉


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 509117
> 
> 
> Ordered online yesterday, doorbell rings this afternoon, personal delivery by the Head brewer👍🍺
> Hopefully should see me through to the weekend 😉


Mixed case?


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Mar 2020)

Mornin' all. Back from abroad.
Have I missed anything?


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Mixed case?


Oh yes, Mrs Tenkay prefers a hoppy IPA, I'm quite fond of a stout though I do enjoy IPA. 
So it's a mix of 6xCorbel, 6x Square Logic 6x Layer Cake and 3x2 cans of beers we've not tried before 🍺👍


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> Am I the only one who's not concerned about the current situation?
> There's bugger all I can do about it, so why worry?



I'm sure you're not Dirk and in many respects I'm with you on this one. I do have some concerns though, some of which we can address.

We have friends and neighbours who are high risk and have started 12 weeks of self-isolation. The village has always had a support network in that it's a small community and people keep their eyes open. Over the last 48 hours that's been formalised; a small group have agreed to help with shopping, care etc. and have dropped leaflets with contact details to every household. I doubt much will be needed for the moment but a time will come. This is something we can and will do.

My best friend faces daily challenges in life. Communication is often hard and I know what that means. Right now I'd love to see her, know she's OK and give her a hug. I don't expect to see her for months.

I know my pension pot will have tanked. I haven't looked and I'm not going to as I can do nothing. It's in the back of my mind though.

Overall I'm not worrying as, like you and I guess all of us, I know there's nothing much I can do. I'd give anything to see my friend as I'm desperately worried about her.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2020)

Morning all .
A quick coffee, a shower then off to see if Aldi have restocked afted it was bitzed yesterday. TBH we dont need loads as we always keep a stock of pasta type stuff and (i will whisper this) we buy bog roll in multi packs and bought some before this kicked off.
Mo, at 06 15 I saw a lady walking in the adjacent park......was that you ?


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2020)

I have risen!

Headache gone, which is rather spiffing.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

Good day to you all. Light grey cloud and little breeze. A perfect cycling day and I may pop out for a 20-30 miler this afternoon.

We have been panic buying.........sorry I need to confess this. It's a guilty secret that has to come out. Paint........and it's me that is panicking 

Kitchen first. Take all the junk off the walls, wash down, paint. This and the bathroom are the hardest jobs as not a single wall is a clear run. All have cupboards, tiles, windows etc. to work round.

Grass needs cutting and mower won't start. I popped down to see the man who services it annually. The place was closed up. Don't know what that means as I haven't been for a year. Think I'll start by cleaning the spark plugs....


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2020)

Good morning. Talking about take away places delivering, they will have a hell of a way to go to deliver to me. The food would be a tad cold by the time it got to me.

I might have to invest a bit of money in the stock market if it carries on crashing like it has.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2020)

Good morning


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

Oh yes..........major worry. My Wahoo didn't upload to Strava yesterday. 54 miles lost. Now this folks is serious, let's get a sense of proportion here.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all .
> A quick coffee, a shower then off to see if Aldi have restocked afted it was bitzed yesterday. TBH we dont need loads as we always keep a stock of pasta type stuff and (i will whisper this) we buy bog roll in multi packs and bought some before this kicked off.
> Mo, at 06 15 I saw a lady walking in the adjacent park......was that you ?


Maybe.....I have been out.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes..........major worry. My Wahoo didn't upload to Strava yesterday. 54 miles lost. Now this folks is serious, let's get a sense of proportion here.


I use Garmin devices and Garmin connect. Not lost a ride in the 11 years I've been recording them. No consolation to you though.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

@Mo1959 you've posted that view before but that is especially good this morning. Lovely sunrise and reflections.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I use Garmin devices and Garmin connect. Not lost a ride in the 11 years I've been recording them. No consolation to you though.


Yeah. First time I've had this problem. I've still got the ride but it doesn't show in Strava. Not sure if it's me, the Wahoo or Strava.

A test ride today may help.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2020)

It was dry when I got up now its  and its forecast to be in all day, looks like my ride is off


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 you've posted that view before but that is especially good this morning. Lovely sunrise and reflections.


It was chilly, but lovely for a brisk walk. I am convinced the air quality is feeling even cleaner and fresher than normal.

After feeling more upbeat yesterday, last night's news watching all these poor souls coming out of care homes in body bags has made me realise how much worse this could get yet. It's hard trying to remain positive when you see sights like that. 😢


----------



## gavroche (19 Mar 2020)

Last day in school for some time I think. No more getting up at 7 am for a while then.  Now waiting for Boris to tell us what we can / can't do for the next few weeks.


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Oh yes, Mrs Tenkay prefers a hoppy IPA, I'm quite fond of a stout though I do enjoy IPA.
> So it's a mix of 6xCorbel, 6x Square Logic 6x Layer Cake and 3x2 cans of beers we've not tried before 🍺👍


How much a case?


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2020)

Morning all


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Mar 2020)

Cycle to the Park later to meet up with daughter and granddaughter ( 2 1/2 years old) and the apple of my eye)

Daughter is a supply teacher and also works teaching at a local language school. Of course with the current situation there aren't any Students so she has no work.


----------



## Paulus (19 Mar 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, another grey start to the day. Dog walking, followed by some domestics and then a lunchtime bimble on the bike.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It was chilly, but lovely for a brisk walk. I am convinced the air quality is feeling even cleaner and fresher than normal.
> 
> After feeling more upbeat yesterday, last night's news watching all these poor souls coming out of care homes in body bags has made me realise how much worse this could get yet. It's hard trying to remain positive when you see sights like that. 😢


Yes it is going to get worse, much, much worse. I don't like to say it but I think the sooner we all get to grips with this the better we will feel.

I'm trying to concentrate on these things. I'm not going to let this fecking disease beat me. I'm not going to get sick but equally I'm not going to lock myself away. I think we all have to do this; we can be practical and help our neighbours, laugh with them, cry with them, just be with them; we can laugh and joke in here, after all were all young and daft; we can listen when people in here post stuff about what pisses them off. We can laugh in the face of this thing and beat it.

First and foremost everyone has to keep positive. The shoot has hit the fan for everyone. Life has changed for a very long time. Let's adapt to it and get ready to enjoy ourselves in the future.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2020)

Its business as usual for me personally. Other than washing my hands twice as often, being a little careful about what surfaces I touch when out and about, its liable to make nob all difference to me unless I actually catch it, and even then the odds are I'll be good.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2020)

It looks like we've got our own personal rain cloud.

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public...&fcTime=1584562200&zoom=8&lon=-1.53&lat=52.42


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes..........major worry. My Wahoo didn't upload to Strava yesterday. 54 miles lost. Now this folks is serious, let's get a sense of proportion here.


According to MrsD my wahoo hasn't worked for years


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe.....I have been out.
> View attachment 509131


MrsD is suitably impressed with that photo.
How far/how long away from your place is that view ?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> According to MrsD my wahoo hasn't worked for years




TMI. Def TMI


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD is suitably impressed with that photo.
> How far/how long away from your place is that view ?


Probably just over a mile. It's a nice little loop perfect for a morning walk. 4.2 miles from the house round the loop and back.
Known as Lady Mary's Walk after an old dame that lived around there many, many years ago.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2020)

Got to Aldi at 08.05. Car park was rammed. Not one trolley to be had. A guy returning one gave it to me. I say "hey, your pound is in it". He said "thats ok" and walked off. I tried to do the same after my shop and offered it to someone who pointed to his jacket and told me "i work here".
So......I got all my shopping in AND made a pound.
Also of note......loads of bog rolls. Though they wont be there long the way people were buying them.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I got all my shopping in AND made a pound.



Use it to buy a lottery ticket.......you could be on a roll


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

I've just had a very reasonable post deleted from the Cycling and the Coronavirus thread. I know it was probably others but it does irritate when that happens


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

Only two trumpets? I'm trying to start a brass band here. What is going on?

Really must get on with the decorating.


----------



## pawl (19 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> It was dry when I got up now its  and its forecast to be in all day, looks like my ride is off



That’s unlucky.You are not chat far away from me.Dry but cloudy 

Hope things went well with Mrs D yesterday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> How much a case?


Sorry, missed your post. 
The beer works out £2.50 per can. The stout is 6%, the Corbel 5.5%


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2020)

There also appears to be panic buying of pet supplies. My cat litter delivery has been delayed due to high demand!


----------



## GM (19 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Doing much the same as Paulus today, except I'll be going out incognito


----------



## Paulus (19 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> There also appears to be panic buying of pet supplies. My cat litter delivery has been delayed due to high demand!


MrsP is on the computer at this very moment, ordering dog and cat food, we buy from a company called Zooplus, they deliver quickly. Quite a lot of stuff is not available though, fortunately the food we buy is still available.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> MrsP is on the computer at this very moment, ordering dog and cat food, we buy from a company called Zooplus, they deliver quickly. Quite a lot of stuff is not available though, fortunately the food we buy is still available.


That's who I use too. The cat litter showed as in stock but got an email said there would still be a delay due to high demand, so everyone must be stocking up there too.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've just had a very reasonable post deleted from the Cycling and the Coronavirus thread. I know it was probably others but it does irritate when that happens




Bad boy


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2020)

Just been to the crappy co-op. Toilet roll, pasta, paracetamol and rice all in stock but people are limited to the amount they can buy which is fine by me.

I do think the Co-op has hiked the prices up a lot though. That might be a consideration when buying there as they can't afford to buy too much at those prices.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2020)

These panic buying idiots should be prosecuted/tasered/banned from all shops for life (delete as appropriste).


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> That’s unlucky.You are not chat far away from me.Dry but cloudy
> 
> Hope things went well with Mrs D yesterday.



Thank, you, she's been referred to the community physio and given exercises to help her mobility


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2020)

I got a break in the weather about quarter past nine, got out to Hatton by the short route, now enjoying a bacon sandwich and a coffee, got my fingers crossed for a dry ride home.


----------



## pawl (19 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Thank, you, she's been referred to the community physio and given exercises to help her mobility


..
Good to hear Mrs d is getting the help she deserves.That rain cloud has just moved my way and is depositing its contents over me.Thats curtailed garden activities for a while.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> ..
> Good to hear Mrs is get the help she deserves.That rain cloud has just moved my way and is depositing its contents over me.Thats curtailed garden activities for a while.


Stop pretending you're bothered!


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> These panic buying idiots should be prosecuted/tasered/banned from all shops for life (delete as appropriste).



I rode past one of the local Sainsbury's on my way out this morning, car park full, constant stream of cars in and out, just like wasps round a jar of jam.


----------



## Sterlo (19 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That's who I use too. The cat litter showed as in stock but got an email said there would still be a delay due to high demand, so everyone must be stocking up there too.


Well, if you can't buy toilet roll...


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2020)

Just panic bought 2 cases of beer from my local micro brewery.
They have just had an order for 36 casks cancelled from a wholesaler up country.
Things not looking good - they've stopped brewing and are shutting up shop for the duration. Bottled beer is available for delivery as long as stocks last.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2020)

They have a spare 36 casks, you say?


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> They have a spare 36 casks, you say?


I'm a bit slow on the uptake this morning - it never crossed my mind! 
2592 pints should see me through this crisis.


----------



## pawl (19 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Stop pretending you're bothered!



Hope you are joking


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> There also appears to be panic buying of pet supplies. My cat litter delivery has been delayed due to high demand!


No toilet paper?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Just been to the crappy co-op. Toilet roll, pasta, paracetamol and rice all in stock but people are limited to the amount they can buy which is fine by me.
> 
> I do think the Co-op has hiked the prices up a lot though. That might be a consideration when buying there as they can't afford to buy too much at those prices.


To be fair it may be their suppliers that have hike prices up.
But OTOH Cif liquid cleaner £1.00 at the Spar......£3.10 at the Co-op.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just panic bought 2 cases of beer from my local micro brewery.
> They have just had an order for 36 casks cancelled from a wholesaler up country.
> Things not looking good - they've stopped brewing and are shutting up shop for the duration. Bottled beer is available for delivery as long as stocks last.


Now that really is serious


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> To be fair it may be their suppliers that have hike prices up.
> But OTOH Cif liquid cleaner £1.00 at the Spar......£3.10 at the Co-op.




Ouch. That really is taking the mick


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2020)

Bit of a blow. We have a cleaner every Thursday. Does 2 hours and boy she works hard. She has a child aged 5 who woke yesterday with a fever and sweats.....she sent us a photo and the poor kid is dripping.
Upshot is she is self isolating them both for the forseeable.
She is a lovely girl and has become like a daughter.
She has gone online to buy Calpol and Paracetemol and messaged to ask if we wanted her to get us anything.
This crisis seems to be bringing out the worst and the best in humanity.


----------



## dickyknees (19 Mar 2020)

Pleased to say that the staples were removed with the minimum of pain today.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

In the recycling bin I hope. 😄


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> In the recycling bin I hope. 😄


Could have linked them together and made a nice bracelet


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Could have linked them together and made a nice bracelet


Better, much better.........any advance or does Mo get the prize?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

If I get one more email update on Coronavirus from a company that likes to sell me stuff I will SCREAM!!!!

I know you care about me, your customers are important, your staff are important, you want to help us through this. You've told me once, twice, thrice

And a special message for Le Col........I DON'T need kit specially designed for indoor training. I LIKE to sweat.

There, that's better


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2020)

I extended my ride back today, took a very scenic route and ended up with 50 miles on. Not a nice ride back, it drizzled most of the way and I seemed to be into a head wind most of the way. Not a lot of cars in the lanes but plenty of walkers, horse riders and cyclists, Coventry traffic was a little quieter than normal but not a lot, what was making me a little twitchy was the number of drivers being nice to me, I'm not used to that, I waved a lot of drivers past because they'd come up behind me slow down to my speed and just sit there a dozen yards behind me, I'm not sure why.I also nearly fell off,  I've got single sided SPD clip in pedals on the fixed, pulling away from the lights by Nailcote Hall I put my foot back on the pedal and put it on the flat side, where it promptly slipped off, I ended up laying across the handlebars whilst the bike did a little weave. but I managed to get it all sorted out and just carried on


----------



## dickyknees (19 Mar 2020)

Congratulations to mo1959 today’s prize winner 

And the prize? 

51 staples ready for you to turn into a fine art bracelet. 

They will be in the post anytime in the next few months once I can walk down to the Post Office.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Better, much better.........any advance or does Mo get the prize?


He could sell them to that office equipment store. Ohh whats the name.
Oh yes, Staples.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Congratulations to mo1959 today’s prize winner
> 
> And the prize?
> 
> ...


Oh dear.... I have missed out. And to a Scotch sorry Scottish person.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2020)

Just had a visit from daughter and grandaughter.
They said that this is to protect me and MrsD.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just had a visit from daughter and grandaughter.
> They said that this is to protect me and MrsD.
> View attachment 509192


Wrong sort!
_"Anyone caring for someone infected in a medical setting should *wear a respirator mask* as part of airborne precautions."

https://blogs.webmd.com/webmd-doctors/20200127/can-wearing-mask-protect-you-from-coronavirus_


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wrong sort!
> _"Anyone caring for someone infected in a medical setting should *wear a respirator mask* as part of airborne precautions."
> 
> https://blogs.webmd.com/webmd-doctors/20200127/can-wearing-mask-protect-you-from-coronavirus_


Yeah right. She went to the chemist to get some of those and guess what ..... completely out of stock.
Went on ebay. £4,372.50 each.
I think they did their best.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yeah right. She went to the chemist to get some of those and guess what ..... completely out of stock.
> Went on ebay. £4,372.50 each.
> I think they did their best.


Might try going down town with this on over the weekend.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2020)

My stepson called in on his way home from work tonight, brought his Mum's mother's Day present, someone at his work does these and they're lovely.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yeah right. She went to the chemist to get some of those and guess what ..... completely out of stock.
> Went on ebay. £4,372.50 each.
> I think they did their best.


I've still got a NATO respirator and full NBC gear.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I've still got a NATO respirator and full NBC gear.


I have the Hi-Vis version of the one I posted. Wonder what they'd do if I wore it to the shops.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I've still got a NATO respirator and full NBC gear.


I still have the one I had in WW2. Its got a Micky Mouse face so hope that will work.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> IncriminatingI still have the one I had in WW2. Its got a Micky Mouse face so hope that will work.


Summat akin to this,


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2020)

Morning all I've been up hours even been out for a walk at 1:30 as I can't sleep.


----------



## screenman (20 Mar 2020)

I am now the age the Beatles sang about, certainly not going out celebrating. Have a good day everyone and stay safe and keep smiling.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2020)

Half way round my walk. Freezing but a lovely clear sky.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2020)

Good morning. I have been awake for hours. It's a frosty start here.


----------



## Paulus (20 Mar 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, another cloudy start to the day. 
I think a nice long dog walk is called for. I should be able to keep far enough away from other people across the fields and foot paths. 
I could probably get a ride in later as well.


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> I am now the age the Beatles sang about, certainly not going out celebrating. Have a good day everyone and stay safe and keep smiling.


Nine?

Morning all 
Yay ..... it's Fish Friday! 
MrsD is cycling down for Yoga this morning whilst I take doggie for a walk. We will then walk down to the village at lunchtime.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all I've been up hours even been out for a walk at 1:30 as I can't sleep.





welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I have been awake for hours. It's a frosty start here.


I woke at 2.40, downstairs for tea at 3.20, back to bed at 4.30 and managed fitful sleep till 6.30

Grim.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2020)

Good morning people, our son is paying us a visit later, before that I've shopping to do.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> I am now the age the Beatles sang about, certainly not going out celebrating. Have a good day everyone and stay safe and keep smiling.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> I am now the age the Beatles sang about, certainly not going out celebrating. Have a good day everyone and stay safe and keep smiling.


I've forgotten the song......what was it again, when I'm 64???? Whatever it is, have a very happy birthday. 🎂


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2020)

Good day people, it is a glorious cloud free sunny morning. It's 4C

Happy Birthday @screenman 🎂

Big decision. Bib shorts or longs? Heading out at 8.15 to meet the guys who are still riding. The summer bike is coming with me. She doesn't know but I'm sure will be very happy.

Washed down kitchen walls and sanded woodwork for painting yesterday. Ceiling washing this afternoon and first gloss coat. The result of washing the walls is deeply embarrassing!!


----------



## Paulus (20 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I woke at 2.40, downstairs for tea at 3.20, back to bed at 4.30 and managed fitful sleep till 6.30
> 
> Grim.


Similar here, awake at 3am , MrsP made some tea at 4, back to sleep around 5 and then awake again at 6.30.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day people, it is a glorious cloud free sunny morning. It's 4C
> 
> Happy Birthday @screenman 🎂
> 
> ...


Would definitely be bib longs here!  It might just about be warm enough by midday to go out. I shall see.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day people, it is a glorious cloud free sunny morning. It's 4C
> 
> Happy Birthday @screenman 🎂
> 
> ...



Definitely longs, I think its going to be a while before the shorts make an appearance, having said that I did see a couple of people in shorts while I was out yesterday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Mar 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees. 
Cycled into town yesterday ( once the rain had stopped) 
Visited the Lush shop to pick up a couple of things for Mrs Tenkay who has a birthday on Monday 🎂

The shop assistants complemented me on the fact that my bike and jacket were colour coordinated (I also change my socks to match whichever bike in riding)


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Definitely longs, I think its going to be a while before the shorts make an appearance, having said that I did see a couple of people in shorts while I was out yesterday.



Yep. Been outside. Decision made. Bib longs but one less upper layer. Will still be winter boots as well.



Tenkaykev said:


> The shop assistants complemented me on the fact that my bike and jacket were colour coordinated (I also change my socks to match whichever bike in riding)



My 15 year old Dolan which I'm currently having to use as a winter bike matches my club colours of black and green. Pure coincidence as I bought the bike some years before joining the club.

I'm rather vain about bikes and kit. I like black, grey or very dark blue frames possibly with subtle highlights. I always wear black bibs and club kit. Daft but it makes me feel good which helps me ride better.

Time to go.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nine?
> 
> Morning all
> Yay ..... it's Fish Friday!
> MrsD is cycling down for Yoga this morning whilst I take doggie for a walk. We will then walk down to the village at lunchtime.


Its people like you that eat all our fish and chips mate .


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2020)

Morning all. What a beautiful day. Blue sky, sunshine, not a cloud to be seen.
I have a 20 mile ride planned for 1100ish (let things warm up a bit). I dont own bib longs so will wear normal shorts plus running leggings. Up top will be long sleeve base, short sleeve thermal and Endura winter jacket. I will also wear a skull cap. I may get a tad warm but better than getting cold.
House insurance to sort out. I left it late and it runs out tonight. Naughty boy.
Have a good day.
Happy birthday @screenman


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> I am now the age the Beatles sang about, certainly not going out celebrating. Have a good day everyone and stay safe and keep smiling.


Happy birthday. All the best people are born in March and in the year 1956. 🎂


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Happy birthday. All the best people are born in March and in the year 1956. 🎂


........so I was correct about the song then? I thought that's what it was.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ........so I was correct about the song then? I thought that's what it was.



Just for you Mo, and screenman


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2020)

I've got milk


----------



## Paulus (20 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Happy birthday. All the best people are born in March and in the year 1956. 🎂


March 1958 here


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2020)

Bugger!
Just cancelled our 3 weeks away in the van around Cornwall. We were going next week. 
What with the National Trust and English Heritage shutting all of their sites, uncertainty of pubs being open, being treated as a social pariah for unnecessary travel and the possibility of there being a total lock down in the next couple of weeks - it sort of took the pleasure out of going.
We'll stay at home, keep an eye on the situation and support our local businesses.
The money I've saved has bought the new motor mover that I've just ordered for the van .
Every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've got milk


Pregnant again?!


----------



## GM (20 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Getting used to this self isolating. I'm decorating our bedroom at the moment. Mrs GM doesn't like the smell of paint, so she sleeps in our sons bedroom while he's sleeping in his studio in the garden. I don't mind the paint smell, it reminds me of being at w*rk 

Happy birthday @screenman


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2020)

Drowning me sorrows.....


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2020)

Picking up our lad at the train station, stood by the barrier and noticed someone cleaning the hand rails on the stairs with a spray bottle and a cloth, the cloth looked a bigger health hazard than the hand rails.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Picking up our lad at the train station, stood by the barrier and noticed someone cleaning the hand rails on the stairs with a spray bottle and a cloth, the cloth looked a bigger health hazard than the hand rails.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've got milk


What did you say your address was


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2020)

Well that was one ride I did not enjoy. The wind was bitter and cut through my layers including my Endura winter jacket. I ended up wearing a rain jacket.
Got my 20 in then....... had an off 1/2 mile from home. This bike is bigger and has longer bars than my old road bike.....I can't throw it around as well. I misjudged a U turn and. . ... ..


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well that was one ride I did not enjoy. The wind was bitter and cut through my layers including my Endura winter jacket. I ended up wearing a rain jacket.
> Got my 20 in then....... had an off 1/2 mile from home. This bike is bigger and has longer bars than my old road bike.....I can't throw it around as well. I misjudged a U turn and. . ... ..
> View attachment 509326
> 
> ...


Nowt serious?


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well that was one ride I did not enjoy. The wind was bitter and cut through my layers including my Endura winter jacket. I ended up wearing a rain jacket.
> Got my 20 in then....... had an off 1/2 mile from home. This bike is bigger and has longer bars than my old road bike.....I can't throw it around as well. I misjudged a U turn and. . ... ..
> View attachment 509326
> 
> ...



Have you damaged the bike?  On a more serious note, I hope thats all superficial and it heals quick.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nowt serious?


Dont think so. Its taken the skin off and it doesn't want to stop bleeding.
My chest hurts when i breath heavy where I bounced but I I dont think anything is broken.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Have you damaged the bike?  On a more serious note, I hope thats all superficial and it heals quick.


Not checked the bike yet.
Nurse Smith is tending to me and is more shaken than me.
Think its superficial but it wont stop bleeding. Strange as my leggings have no damage.... it was only when I saw the blood coming through that I realised the extent.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2020)

I got our shopping done this morning, Tesco's and Morrison's very busy but a lot of empty shelves I got most of the stuff I wanted, but no bread or beans. Down Coventry market and both the butcher and the fishmonger stalls were a bit sparse, fella at the butchers was telling me they're having problems with getting their deliveries. The more worrying thing was the number of cash points with no cash, apparently with some of them they are emptying them as fast as they can refill them.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2020)

People are complaining In town because we are getting a lot of people from Birmingham apparently who drive down here, fill their cars up with foodstuffs from the supermarket, then bugger off back.to Brum. 

My youngest grandsons finished school for the last day yesterday. They won't be doing any exams.

Today they applied to the Co-op for jobs as self fillers. They are desperate as they can't fill the shelves fast enough and don't have enough staff. They should find out later today if they got the job.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well that was one ride I did not enjoy. The wind was bitter and cut through my layers including my Endura winter jacket. I ended up wearing a rain jacket.
> Got my 20 in then....... had an off 1/2 mile from home. This bike is bigger and has longer bars than my old road bike.....I can't throw it around as well. I misjudged a U turn and. . ... ..
> View attachment 509326
> 
> ...


OUCH heal well


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Today they applied to the Co-op for jobs as self fillers. They are desperate as they can't fill the shelves fast enough and don't have enough staff. They should find out later today if they got the job.


I see a plan you get the grandson to get your shopping if things go pear shaped.......now we know 
Wonder if I could get a job


----------



## GM (20 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well that was one ride I did not enjoy. The wind was bitter and cut through my layers including my Endura winter jacket. I ended up wearing a rain jacket.
> Got my 20 in then....... had an off 1/2 mile from home. This bike is bigger and has longer bars than my old road bike.....I can't throw it around as well. I misjudged a U turn and. . ... ..
> View attachment 509326
> 
> ...




Ouch! ...knee as well took a knock.....Cure, feet up with a glass of scotch!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2020)

@Dave7 hope this proves to be superficial and you're not shaken. Thinking about the bleeding are you on daily aspirin as a blood thinner? If so you will bleed for longer even with relatively minor cuts. I get this.

So 70 miles today with an average of 15.8. A brutal headwind on the way home, even the strong young lads were complaining especially across the mosses where there is absolutely no protection. We did have an average of 16.8 which was excellent till one of the ladies started to struggle. Had to haul her along at a lower speed to help her home. She lives in the next village to me.

I got a cup today. Third overall on a segment, that's overall not my age group. I'm only 4 seconds off a KOM boy will I be caning that section for the coming months. It's on my ride to the meet point. Never had a KOM! 🤫


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2020)

In this time of crisis us old farts must stick together. I am suggesting a bartering system to help each other out.
eg.....I have a spare bog roll. @Dirk I will swap you that for 1/2 of your case of ale.
Feel free to barter away.
@Drago no one wants your used underwear even if only slightly soiled, really they dont.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Ouch! ...knee as well took a knock.....Cure, feet up with a glass of scotch!


Funny you should say that, I have a Small well large glass in hand. Thank you


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2020)

Sorry I'm late, had a busy day, Mrs D got wind of a proper trade only cash and carry who had opened their doors to emergency services personnel during the current upheaval. There I was at 0730hrs this morning for their doors to open to ask if category 1 responder SAR personnel counted? Indeed it did, so an XC90 was duly filled to the gunwales with stock for us, my Mum, Mrs Ds mum and our elderly neighbours. 900 quids worth, bit only a third of that was ours. So an early start, a drive to Cov, back via Leicester, and home to collapse in a heap. Not eaten since my 6am oaty bar.


----------



## gavroche (20 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Sorry I'm late, had a busy day, Mrs D got wind of a proper trade only cash and carry who had opened their doors to emergency services personnel during the current upheaval. There I was at 0730hrs this morning for their doors to open to ask if category 1 responder SAR personnel counted? Indeed it did, so an XC90 was duly filled to the gunwales with stock for us, my Mum, Mrs Ds mum and our elderly neighbours. 900 quids worth, bit only a third of that was ours. So an early start, a drive to Cov, back via Leicester, and home to collapse in a heap. Not eaten since my 6am oaty bar.


Who is stockpiling then?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I see a plan you get the grandson to get your shopping if things go pear shaped.......now we know
> Wonder if I could get a job




Dam right. There is method in my madness.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 hope this proves to be superficial and you're not shaken. Thinking about the bleeding are you on daily aspirin as a blood thinner? If so you will bleed for longer even with relatively minor cuts. I get this.
> 
> So 70 miles today with an average of 15.8. A brutal headwind on the way home, even the strong young lads were complaining especially across the mosses where there is absolutely no protection. We did have an average of 16.8 which was excellent till one of the ladies started to struggle. Had to haul her along at a lower speed to help her home. She lives in the next village to me.
> 
> I got a cup today. Third overall on a segment, that's overall not my age group. I'm only 4 seconds off a KOM boy will I be caning that section for the coming months. It's on my ride to the meet point. Never had a KOM! 🤫


Said it before Paul but I take my hat off to you, your group and others on this section.
I did 20 and really had had enough.
OK my first 20 since my back went in October so 5 months but it was hard.
No.....not on any kind of blood thinning type stuff. Its just shaved the skin off the shin and kep bleeding. Just had a look and it seems to have stopped 
Edit......oops, no its not stopped.


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Who is stockpiling then?


Not me, that's a regular months shopping that I've been struggling to buy anywhere else. The rest of it, as aforementioned, is for 3 lots of elderly folk, 2 of whom can't get out themselves, so don't be so righteous.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So 70 miles today with an average of 15.8. A brutal headwind on the way home, even the strong young lads were complaining especially across the mosses where there is absolutely no protection. We did have an average of 16.8 which was excellent till one of the ladies started to struggle. Had to haul her along at a lower speed to help her home. She lives in the next village to me.


Bloody hell, puts my 44 at 13.4 to shame.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3200545846

Roads still quite busy but lots of nice wide passes.

Cycled past Gleneagles golf course and there were still loads of groups of golfers playing.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell, puts my 44 at 13.4 to shame.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3200545846
> 
> ...


Nice one Mo. 20 was fine for me in that cold wind.
Interesting about Gleneagles.
I doubt the 19th hole/club house will be open much longer.
Funny situation re me and golf as I play in the vets (over 70s) so we are waiting to know it we are allowed or not.
Seems wrong to me if some 69 year old fat overweight ale swilling guy is allowed to play while I am not.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one Mo. 20 was fine for me in that cold wind.
> Interesting about Gleneagles.
> I doubt the 19th hole/club house will be open much longer.
> Funny situation re me and golf as I play in the vets (over 70s) so we are waiting to know it we are allowed or not.
> Seems wrong to me if some 69 year old fat overweight ale swilling guy is allowed to play while I am not.


I'd like to think that playing a round of golf on your own would be like walking or cycling on your own and would still be acceptable even if they do tighten things up?


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one Mo. 20 was fine for me in that cold wind.
> Interesting about Gleneagles.
> I doubt the 19th hole/club house will be open much longer.
> Funny situation re me and golf as* I play in the vets *(over 70s) so we are waiting to know it we are allowed or not.
> Seems wrong to me if some 69 year old fat overweight ale swilling guy is allowed to play while I am not.


We are talking golf(Palmer, O'Conner, 
Padgham), not crazy golf here.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> We are talking golf(Palmer, O'Conner,
> Padgham), not crazy golf here.


Every week is crazy golf the way I play 
We call it regimental golf. Left right left right.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2020)

OK this deserves a separate post. Panic buying and the consequences. We have a farm shop, a real one selling their own meat, eggs etc. not one of these fancy places which buys everything in.

We are regular customers and Mrs P popped in around 2.15 today. It only opens 10.00-4.00 Friday to Sunday. Mrs P arrives and they've been cleaned out.

The owner told Mrs P people were queuing before 10.00 and it took till 1.00pm to serve the queue. The shop sold 3 days of food in 3 hours. Regular customers were allowed to buy three units of an item, customers they didn't recognise allowed only one unit.

Apparently all our local supermarkets have been cleaned out which is why the farm shop experienced a huge number of first time customers.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> OK this deserves a separate post. Panic buying and the consequences. We have a farm shop, a real one selling their own meat, eggs etc. not one of these fancy places which buys everything in.
> 
> We are regular customers and Mrs P popped in around 2.15 today. It only opens 10.00-4.00 Friday to Sunday. Mrs P arrives and they've been cleaned out.
> 
> ...


I’m completely baffled by it and very angry. It would have to be a total catastrophe before suppliers weren’t able to get their goods to the supermarkets. If everyone had just been buying normally, none of these shortages would have happened.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2020)

My daughter has just had another go at me for cycling at my age as "what if you end up in hospital with this virus everywher.
My reply was....
"Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "HOLY SH*T WHAT A RIDE THAT WAS!”


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Said it before Paul but I take my hat off to you, your group and others on this section.
> I did 20 and really had had enough.
> OK my first 20 since my back went in October so 5 months but it was hard.
> No.....not on any kind of blood thinning type stuff. Its just shaved the skin off the shin and kep bleeding. Just had a look and it seems to have stopped
> Edit......oops, no its not stopped.





Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell, puts my 44 at 13.4 to shame.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3200545846
> 
> ...



I really appreciate the compliment but I think it's really important to say every cyclist is a good cyclist. I couldn't have ridden what I did today solo. There were six of us, three powerful guys who did a lot of work, two ladies - one very petite, the other stronger but with less stamina - and me.

I did some time on the front but couldn't possibly maintain it solo. Mainly I spent the second half of the ride sheltering the ladies and giving them a wheel to get back on the group.

It's what we do and it is much easier than going solo.

Really glad I took the summer bike!!!


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2020)

So all the pubs are closing for a month from tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> So all the pubs are closing for a month from tonight.


I think a month is optomistic. That is just the initial phase


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I think a month is optomistic. That is just the initial phase


Yep, absolutely. I feel we are days away from lockdown. Seems to me the government are giving the population the chance to act responsibly. If we don't then the measures imposed will become stricter and stricter.

G&T time.


----------



## Paulus (20 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, absolutely. I feel we are days away from lockdown. Seems to me the government are giving the population the chance to act responsibly. If we don't then the measures imposed will become stricter and stricter.
> 
> G&T time.


The government are putting too much faith in the population acting responsibly


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> The government are putting too much faith in the population acting responsibly


Yes, sadly you are correct. Many people are not acting responsibly.

As a cyclist I visit a lot of cafes with other the riders. For three weeks I've washed my hands on entering the cafe, wiped down the table with soapy water or gel I carry with me, washed my hands before leaving. I've only seen two fellow riders behave this way.

Today we went to a cafe with small round tables which seat four and larger square tables which seat two. I directed everyone to the square tables - four went to a round table, almost touching each other. Myself and another chose a square table, sat opposite each other and pushed our chairs back.

Still not a problem from Monday. It's a long time since I set off with sandwiches and a flask.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My daughter has just had another go at me for cycling at my age as "what if you end up in hospital with this virus everywher.
> My reply was....
> "Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "HOLY SH*T WHAT A RIDE THAT WAS!”


On a similar note,
what with epilepsy(and associated problems: CSF leaks, bone thinning, inability to take/deal with pain killers/antibiotics, damage caused during a fit/siezure/episode), cancer(previously, and at present) and heart condition. Awaiting treatment on the last two, treatment on the first as and when required as well as daily.

What am I supposed to do, cock mi toes and say "it's" got me beat.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, sadly you are correct. Many people are not acting responsibly.
> 
> As a cyclist I visit a lot of cafes with other the riders. For three weeks I've washed my hands on entering the cafe, wiped down the table with soapy water or gel I carry with me, washed my hands before leaving. I've only seen two fellow riders behave this way.
> 
> ...


Frightened to ask where will you keep the flask


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Frightened to ask where will you keep the flask


More concerned about where the sarnies will be kept.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2020)

Now, now boys



Dave7 said:


> Frightened to ask where will you keep the flask



Hopefully bottle cage.



classic33 said:


> More concerned about where the sarnies will be kept.



Jersey pocket

If this doesn't work I'll dig out my rack and saddlebag! Old school, old school!!


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Now, now boys
> 
> Hopefully bottle cage.
> 
> ...


Old school sarnies!!
Will they be safe to eat.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2020)

So.......pubs and restaurants are closed. Do I go to ALDI in the morning and panic buy whisky?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Old school sarnies!!
> Will they be safe to eat.


So long as it's not corned beef


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So long as it's not corned beef



I like corned beef.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2020)

I recon I'll be doing circuits next week, tonights facebook has been depressing, announcements popping up on my newsfeed at regular intervals from favourite cafes giving details of their closures. . The question is, how long to total shut down, only allowed out to do essential shopping.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I like corned beef.


It might be something that happened, concerning corned beef, whilst at school that makes him not want to use it.


----------



## derrick (20 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> It might be something that happened, concerning corned beef, whilst at school that makes him not want to use it.


I stopped eating at school. Argentinian corn beef scare. Started eating it again about three months ago.👍


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2020)

Night John Boy.
Tomorrow we wake up to a brave new world - no eating out, no travel, no pubs, no socialising, no holidays.

How long before rioting on the streets?


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night John Boy.
> Tomorrow we wake up to a brave new world - no eating out, no travel, no pubs, no socialising, no holidays.
> 
> How long before rioting on the streets?


Night Mary Ellen

No rioting, that would be a public gathering.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2020)

Morning. Not quite as cold. I'll be responsible and head out for a walk when there's nobody about  Prefer it that way anyway. We have two or three nice local walks but I fear they will still remain busy, especially at weekends later in the day.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2020)

Hello strange new world. Today looks as though it will be glorious, the sky has that look about it. Clouds are just turning pink. I can hear the dawn chorus, first time I've noticed it this spring. Good news.

Today is going to be ridiculously busy.


10.00 leave to meet friends to walk over Rivington
Need to wash kitchen ceiling then I'm ready to start painting
No.1 son's partner wants to borrow my hybrid. I'll need to give it a look over, lube etc. plus cut the seat tube down in order to lower the seat by 3cm.
Get to ALDI for whisky
Need to get to local nursery for veg plants. Grow your own will hit panic buying levels by those who haven't a clue what to do
A few messages flying round amongst my cycling buddies. I think our little group is going to break up for some months. One self-isolating, 72, heart condition, riding solo; another 70 self-isolating, only doing short rides; another 62 suddenly removed himself from the message group, we think he disapproves of us continuing to ride; another has two pregnant daughters, one in Aberdeen, the other Bournemouth, due in May. Self-isolating in case the daughters need help. Myself and another carrying on as normal with sandwiches!

When we enter lockdown who knows......


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Mar 2020)

Good morning one and all, after reading the previous posts I'm a bit apprehensive about Mrs Tenkay and myselfs planned cycle up to the local farmers market. 
I'm expecting the place to be rammed with panic buying plonkers. 

I'm fit as a fiddle for my age, but my bone marrow started playing silly buggers a few years back which has resulted in my immune system being a bit crap. I'm also over 70 (just) so I suppose I tick the boxes as vulnerable.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2020)

Good morning from a rather cold but dry middle of nowhere. 

I am happy in the knowledge that I am 1 whole day younger than screenman. 

I wonder what madness will be in the news today.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2020)

@Tenkaykev my comment, stress comment not advice, would be to avoid the farmers market regardless of underlying health issues. If Mrs P's experience yesterday is typical usually quieter food outlets are going to get very busy.

We've been avoiding crowded places for nearly three weeks. If I have to go in a shop I wash my hands as soon as I leave etc.

Mrs P is asthmatic and I've asked her to stay out of supermarkets. She's not really taken that on board.

OK I must go and wash the kitchen ceiling.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning from a rather cold but dry middle of nowhere.
> 
> I am happy in the knowledge that I am 1 whole day younger than screenman.
> 
> ...


 So it's a Happy Birthday to you. Have a great day and lots of 🎂🎂🎂


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So it's a Happy Birthday to you. Have a great day and lots of 🎂🎂🎂




Thank you


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2020)

good morning folks, and a very happy birthday to our welsh dragon. . I'm laying in this morning, typing this whilst listening to my Good Lady sleep.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Tenkaykev my comment, stress comment not advice, would be to avoid the farmers market regardless of underlying health issues. If Mrs P's experience yesterday is typical usually quieter food outlets are going to get very busy.
> 
> We've been avoiding crowded places for nearly three weeks. If I have to go in a shop I wash my hands as soon as I leave etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks Paul, 
I will cycle up there but observe from a distance 😁
Perhaps Mrs Tenkay can launch herself into the fray whilst I stay on the periphery looking after the bikes. 

I could also assume my Alter Ego from a fancy dress parkrun a few years back.


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2020)

Morning all 
If this CV stuff keeps up for the rest of the year, we'll all be walking around like Marvin the Paranoid Android after a few weeks.
Depressing, ain't it? 

On a lighter note, at least I'm one of the luckier ones - living in a beautiful area, with a great village community and not having to worry about job security.
I can't imagine what this situation must be like for someone living in a 17th floor inner city flat, on a zero hours contract.

Oh....... and happy birthday @welsh dragon


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> good morning folks, and a very happy birthday to our welsh dragon. . I'm laying in this morning, typing this whilst listening to my Good Lady sleep.




Thanks Dave


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So.......pubs and restaurants are closed. Do I go to ALDI in the morning and panic buy whisky?


No chance..... I bought all the stock on I wish you luck with that.


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So long as it's not corned beef


Corned Beef and Branston pickle. Sandwiches of the gods.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No chance..... I bought all the stock on I wish you luck with that.




Mr WD got 3 bottles of whiskey for hus birthday a week or so ago. So he is ok.


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2020)

Morning all on the first day of lockdown. The sun is shining but the breeze is a bit strong. MrsP, I and the dog will be out for a long walk with sandwiches and a flask of tea and a bottle of water, much like @PaulSB . Old school tactics are called for in these mad days.
Our little greengrocers and butcher have all the food stuffs that we need, although the panic buyers have rediscovered the small shops. I asked George the owner yesterday if he hoped all the new customers would stay, and he emphatically said he hoped not. He and his wife and sons are re stocking twice a day to keep up with demand.


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2020)

I have belatedly risen!


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2020)

Happy Birthday WD


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2020)

Morning all 
First thing.... happy birthday Welshie.**
I am a bit sore after yesterdays flying lesson. 
Today was a FIRST for us. Sat in bed at 0700 listening to Tony Blackburn while drinking a vodka n orange. Today will be a chill one 
No plans..... I did have but am pretending to be in too much pain (hope she doesn't read this)
**you really dont look that old.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Corned Beef and Branston pickle. Sandwiches of the gods.


Can't disagree with that.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2020)

I'm back. Did 2 loops of the trail this morning while it was quiet so 6.5 miles. If I do require any more fresh air or exercise later I can have an hour on the bike.

Weetabix and banana time.


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2020)

Calling @welshdragon , happy birthday 🍷🎂


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm back. Did 2 loops of the trail this morning while it was quiet so 6.5 miles. If I do require any more fresh air or exercise later I can have an hour on the bike.
> 
> Weetabix and banana time.


I just cant enjoy weetabix**. You pour the milk on and 10 seconds later its all soggy.
At least with shredded wheat, bran flakes or even rice crispies they stey crunchy.
** MrsD likes them


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I just cant enjoy weetabix**. You pour the milk on and 10 seconds later its all soggy.
> At least with shredded wheat, bran flakes or even rice crispies they stey crunchy.
> ** MrsD likes them


I actually like them soggy. With it being colder just now I'm making them with quite a lot of warm milk. Almost makes them like a porridge.


----------



## GM (21 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Happy birthday Welshie have a great day 

I was suppose to go on a bike maintenance course today, but luckily it's cancelled, I didn't fancy being face to face with a stranger looking at a bottom bracket


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Birthday WD




Thank you.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Happy birthday Welshie have a great day
> 
> I was suppose to go on a bike maintenance course today, but luckily it's cancelled, I didn't fancy being face to face with a stranger looking at a bottom bracket




Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually like them soggy. With it being colder just now I'm making them with quite a lot of warm milk. Almost makes them like a porridge.


Mo......that deserves a double YEUKKY.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No chance..... I bought all the stock on I wish you luck with that.


Thank you. 

I confess. I've been to ALDI. I got the last two bottles. 🤫


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Corned Beef and Branston pickle. Sandwiches of the gods.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually like them soggy. With it being colder just now I'm making them with quite a lot of warm milk. Almost makes them like a porridge.


Me too but with cold milk.


----------



## screenman (21 Mar 2020)

Morning all and a great BIG Happy Birthday to Welshie, have a good day.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all and a great BIG Happy Birthday to Welshie, have a good day.




Thank you


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2020)

I have a bag of sweets from Mr WD. I suspect he is taking the Mick somewhat


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Mar 2020)

A lovely ride this morning, farmer's Market not too crowded.
My adaptation of a supermarket shopping basket worked extremely well.
Back home now and enjoying coffee and cake 👍
Speaking of cake, have a lovely birthday Welshie 🎂


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2020)

For the first time ever there was a queue for veg at my local smallholder across the road.  *


*Well, when I say queue, there was one other person waiting.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> For the first time ever there was a queue for veg at my local smallholder across the road.  *
> 
> 
> *Well, when I say queue, there was one other person waiting.




I am going to buy some veggie seeds to grow my own.


----------



## gavroche (21 Mar 2020)

Happy birthday Welsh Dragon. Although I live in Wales, I don't know how to say it in Welsh. Have a great day anyway.


----------



## gavroche (21 Mar 2020)

When I was walking Mollie earlier, I noticed that the buses were carrying very few people and those on board were sitting away from each other. My wife also told me that they are reducing the number of buses as well for the time being.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning from a rather cold but dry middle of nowhere.
> 
> I am happy in the knowledge that I am 1 whole day younger than screenman.
> 
> ...


Is the second the reason for the first, and will either lead to something on the third?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Happy birthday Welsh Dragon. Although I live in Wales, I don't know how to say it in Welsh. Have a great day anyway.




Penblwyd hapus. 

Thanks.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> When I was walking Mollie earlier, I noticed that the buses were carrying very few people and those on board were sitting away from each other. My wife also told me that they are reducing the number of buses as well for the time being.




Around here the buses are going to be operating a Sunday service so basically sod all buses will be running.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Happy birthday Welsh Dragon. Although I live in Wales, I don't know how to say it in Welsh. Have a great day anyway.


Penblwydd Hapus


----------



## gavroche (21 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Around here the buses are going to be operating a Sunday service so basically sod all buses will be running.


To be fair, the last thing I would want to do at the moment is to use public transport. My car or bike only for me.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD got 3 bottles of *whiskey for hus* birthday a week or so ago. So he is ok.


You been supping it?


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am going to buy some veggie seeds to grow my own.


Grow your own smallholder!!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> To be fair, the last thing I would want to do at the moment is to use public transport. My car or bike only for me.


Same for us. All bus services free with our over 65s passes but car, bike or walking for us.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> You been supping it?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Same for us. All bus services free with our over 65s passes but car, bike or walking for us.


I got my pass last May when I was 60. Still not used it, and I don’t think I’ll be using it for a while.


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2020)

Free parking on our main village car park for the duration of the CV crisis, in order to promote local shopping.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2020)

They are putting scaffolding up on the front and back of my flat, don't know why but it's a bit extreme just to keep us old buggers in


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> They are putting scaffolding up on the front and back of my flat, don't know why but it's a bit extreme just to keep us old buggers in


It's probably to be used for lynching bog roll hoarders......


----------



## 12boy (21 Mar 2020)

Went on my first mask n glove trip to the stores yesterday. I only saw 1 other person with this get up and did feel a bit out of place. However, we got our first case yesterday in our little town and perhaps I 'll see more. I doubt it though...Wyoming is a bastion of Republicanism and many believe this is a Democrat hoax. The stupid is strong here, at least politically. Kinda wonder how long it will be when a six to ten foot bubble is the norm, and we will feel uncomfortable with closer proximity to others.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> They are putting scaffolding up on the front and back of my flat, don't know why but it's a bit extreme just to keep us old buggers in


Now are you SURE that its not just you they are keeping in?? Dont want to worry you but......


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2020)

12boy said:


> Went on my first mask n glove trip to the stores yesterday. I only saw 1 other person with this get up and did feel a bit out of place. However, we got our first case yesterday in our little town and perhaps I 'll see more. I doubt it though...Wyoming is a bastion of Republicanism and many believe this is a Democrat hoax. The stupid is strong here, at least politically. Kinda wonder how long it will be when a six to ten foot bubble is the norm, and we will feel uncomfortable with closer proximity to others.


Why were you in a mask? They have very little protective effect, and the surgical masks are intended to prevent the wearer infecting others, not the other way around. Unless you were in a NATO respirator...

Gloves don't help either. You can't catch it through your hands. Gloves don't help you when you touch your face - virus on the gloves will infect the soft membranes of the face just as effectively as virus on your hands. Walking round like that does little, if anything, to protect you and serves to only spread hysteria and encourage others to behave like twits - those of a low IQ see this, think armageddon is coming, and they're the sort of twots who then go and panic buy everything. Don't fan the flames - Observe good hand hygiene, avoid touching your face, and keep your distance from others where reasonably practical.

Public health advice may not be so good over there, but the NHS website here in Britainland will steer you right https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coronavirus-covid-19/


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2020)

Just been for a 6.5 mile work round Rivington - bloody big hill just outside Chorley - and the restored gardens which were originally built by Lord Leverhulme. Good walk and interesting to see.

Social distancing? Jeez what a mess. Some, like us, trying very hard but others making no effort at all. Sat down on an empty bench, just me, and some random stranger sits down beside me. I mean the feckin' bench is six foot long and I'm at one end!!! 😞 Stopped to read an information board and a tall guy walks up behind me and peers over my shoulder! And kids? I don't think I saw a single parent make any effort to control their child.

I will be old and grumpy if I wish! Trouble is it's this lack of awareness which will eventually force the government to lockdown the country. If people just took a bit of responsibility.........but then so many don't under normal circumstances 😞


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2020)

Ooohh, Outbreak is on tonight. My favourite Hoffman film. Right.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2020)

@12boy I agree with @Drago masks and gloves are a waste of money and of no effect or benefit to you. The only possible benefit is to remind you of the need for care.

If you wish to protect yourself while shopping may I make a suggestion. Make a very soapy solution and place this in a small bottle, say 100ml. As you leave a shop stop and immediately clean your hands when outside. Carry some kitchen paper to dry your hands. Do this with every shop you use. I'm washing my hands in this way 4-5 times when I go in to town.

Obviously you should keep as far away from others as you can.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2020)

Hmmmm........ friend just WhatsApped an image from Tesco's. Beer cleaned out. I can't comment really having two bottles of whisky this morning.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Why were you in a mask? They have very little protective effect, and the surgical masks are intended to prevent the wearer infecting others, not the other way around. Unless you were in a NATO respirator...
> 
> Gloves don't help either. You can't catch it through your hands. Gloves don't help you when you touch your face - virus on the gloves will infect the soft membranes of the face just as effectively as virus on your hands. Walking round like that does little, if anything, to protect you and serves to only spread hysteria and encourage others to behave like twits - those of a low IQ see this, think armageddon is coming, and they're the sort of twots who then go and panic buy everything. Don't fan the flames - Observe good hand hygiene, avoid touching your face, and keep your distance from others where reasonably practical.
> 
> Public health advice may not be so good over there, but the NHS website here in Britainland will steer you right https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coronavirus-covid-19/


Enough of this common sense malarky, I just want to see if they'll let me in to do the shopping whilst wearing breathing apparatus and a full face mask.

Then I might move onto the bio-hazard suit.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm........ friend just WhatsApped an image from Tesco's. Beer cleaned out. I can't comment really having two bottles of whisky this morning.


How many have you drunk so far this afternoon?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy I agree with @Drago masks and gloves are a waste of money and of no effect or benefit to you. The only possible benefit is to remind you of the need for care.
> 
> If you wish to protect yourself while shopping may I make a suggestion. Make a very soapy solution and place this in a small bottle, say 100ml. As you leave a shop stop and immediately clean your hands when outside. Carry some kitchen paper to dry your hands. Do this with every shop you use. I'm washing my hands in this way 4-5 times when I go in to town.
> 
> Obviously you should keep as far away from others as you can.




I was in Morrisons the other day and a woman shopper had a mask on. The only problem was, she only had it over her mouth not her nose.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm........ friend just WhatsApped an image from Tesco's. Beer cleaned out. I can't comment really having two bottles of whisky this morning.


2 bottles is ok for tonight but what about tomorrow?


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Enough of this common sense malarky, I just want to see if they'll let me in to do the shopping whilst wearing breathing apparatus and a full face mask.
> 
> Then I might move onto the bio-hazard suit.


Fine, I can do better than that.


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy I agree with @Drago masks and gloves are a waste of money and of no effect or benefit to you. The only possible benefit is to remind you of the need for care.
> 
> If you wish to protect yourself while shopping may I make a suggestion. Make a very soapy solution and place this in a small bottle, say 100ml. As you leave a shop stop and immediately clean your hands when outside. Carry some kitchen paper to dry your hands. Do this with every shop you use. I'm washing my hands in this way 4-5 times when I go in to town.
> 
> Obviously you should keep as far away from others as you can.


On a completely unrelated note, how is your soapy solution and kitchen paper sales business going?


----------



## oldwheels (21 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy I agree with @Drago masks and gloves are a waste of money and of no effect or benefit to you. The only possible benefit is to remind you of the need for care.
> 
> If you wish to protect yourself while shopping may I make a suggestion. Make a very soapy solution and place this in a small bottle, say 100ml. As you leave a shop stop and immediately clean your hands when outside. Carry some kitchen paper to dry your hands. Do this with every shop you use. I'm washing my hands in this way 4-5 times when I go in to town.
> 
> Obviously you should keep as far away from others as you can.


I read somewhere that meths is good for virus killing. I carry a small bottle normally used for my Trangia and give my palms a wipe but does this do any good?


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2020)

Devon's getting serious.....


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Devon's getting serious.....
> 
> View attachment 509561


I wish we could do that in Wales


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm........ friend just WhatsApped an image from Tesco's. Beer cleaned out. I can't comment really having two bottles of whisky this morning.





classic33 said:


> How many have you drunk so far this afternoon?





Dave7 said:


> 2 bottles is ok for tonight but what about tomorrow?



Hmmmmmm...........I seem to have omitted the word "bought" from my post.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> On a completely unrelated note, how is your soapy solution and kitchen paper sales business going?


Very well. I've stood outside Whetherspoons all afternoon...........no evidence that anyone has caught Covid-19 in one of Tim Martin's pubs .......... obviously my solution works 😄


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Fine, I can do better than that.
> 
> View attachment 509557


RN or USN?


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/n-y4zyGmUSQ


----------



## oldwheels (21 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Devon's getting serious.....
> 
> View attachment 509561


That is pretty much what you will get from any Scottish Islands. Fab Foodie was going to Lewis I think. 
I wonder if the lynch mobs have got him yet? 
That is the way a lot of the comments are going as there appears to be convoys of motorhomes and caravans heading north but there is no welcome for them. There is a pic of a bit of waste ground near Glencoe crammed with them. Not only are they possibly bringing infection but they are accused of stripping local shops of food they were unable to get before leaving home.
There is also a picture of emergency beds in Castlebay on Barra. This appears to be camp beds in the public hall and not much else.


----------



## GM (21 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm........ friend just WhatsApped an image from Tesco's. Beer cleaned out. I can't comment really having two bottles of whisky this morning.




I'm not surprised, Tesco's aptly named Life & Death IPA is one of the best beers around.


----------



## 12boy (21 Mar 2020)

The point to the mask and gloves is to reassure my wife I won't infect her. On our Tuesday visit to our oncologist he indicated the mask could help when people sneeze and cough. Since people here have no idea that talking to someone from a foot away may not be wise and they like to clump together in any public place, the mask may not be totally useless. They've already stripped the stores of a lot of shareable food, paper products and any kind of sanitizing products. Her remission isn't going well and she loses heart when she hears this sort of news. She becomes more afraid than usual that she will get Covid and her immune system will let her down. I dont think anything is more effective than frequent hand washing with soap, but she has it in her head gloves are the ticket. Don't care much for either the mask nor the the gloves but it's a small price to pay for her peace of mind.


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2020)

Ah, I see. Do you wear it at home as well?


----------



## 12boy (21 Mar 2020)

No, I reserve my Richard Nixon mask for every day use. Doesn't prevent disease transmission but at least it's more handsome than me.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2020)

Well I am truly knackered. Off for an early night.
Knee and leg are less painful as is the chest.
Got a 10 miler planned for tomorrow if my knee is working.
Sleep well everyone.


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2020)

Sunday lunch at my local is now out of the question. 
MrsD ain't happy. It means that she's got to cook at least 3 times a week more than normal.


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2020)




----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 509616


Local ones aren't making house to house calls at present.


----------



## GM (21 Mar 2020)

We are naughty, with all the CV news this week we missed St Patrick's day on Tuesday. So to make up have a look at this, brilliant....


----------



## 12boy (22 Mar 2020)

Men can cook too. Just this morning I boiled water without burning it or having it oil over.


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2020)

Morning all virus dodgers , it is a nice sunny start to the day here, but a bit cool. Another day of dog walking and cycling beckons. The garden is getting plenty of attention now as the weather improves also.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Mar 2020)

Sunny here on the South Coast, 🌞

Daughter has left her laptop charger here so there's the chance to cycle over and deliver it back. 

Our neighbours are being wonderful in offering to get shopping for us as we no longer have a car, meanwhile Mrs Tenkay has filled out the online forms for temporary reregistration as a Nurse should the need arise.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2020)

How do everyone. Have I missed anything?


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> How do everyone. Have I missed anything?


Not yet. Just another day in paradise


----------



## screenman (22 Mar 2020)

Morning all, keep smiling.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> How do everyone. Have I missed anything?


Dirk came out the closet.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2020)

@12boy I hope you and Mrs 12boy stay safe.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Mar 2020)

Mornin' all


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2020)

Good morning. It's another glorious here in paradise - that's Lancashire but we try not to tell people.

No.1 and No.3 boys are home at lunch time. We won't be having a family meal. Obviously we will practice social distancing. Mrs P and I feel we have to ask them to question if they should come again. We're not sure about this yet.

No.3 son messaged yesterday to say he and his partner want to discuss something. This is rarely good news. Fingers crossed.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Dirk came out the closet.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2020)

Morning. Was out really early again for a walk while it was quiet. Just sat down with a big bowl of porridge. We are in for what looks like an extended spell of decent weather. I just hope things don't get so bad that we can't at least continue solo walks and cycles.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2020)

My daughter has told her rabble to not come on to our house under any circumstances. The stay outside and have a chat. . Normally they would be here all the time and stay for a couple of hours at a time. Now it's a quick 10 minutes and they are off.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2020)

At this rate I might have to turn into a compete country yokel and buy veggie seeds and invest in a few chickens again for eggs and chicks.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> At this rate I might have to turn into a compete country yokel and buy veggie seeds and invest in a few chickens again for eggs and chicks.


I've always loved goats. Think if I had your place I would definitely have a couple.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Mar 2020)

The egg lady at the Farmers market yesterday gave me her contact details saying the hens aren't going to stop laying so she'll be switching to home deliveries. 🐔


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> The egg lady at the Farmers market yesterday gave me her contact details saying the hens aren't going to stop laying so she'll be switching to home deliveries. 🐔


More and more home deliveries started. Many of our restaurants, bakers, etc have started delivering.


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Dirk came out the closet.


Ooh.......get you.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> More and more home deliveries started. Many of our restaurants, bakers, etc have started delivering.


Yep, same round here. I can't see us using the services though. A trip to a restaurant, pub, cafe is generally a treat, an evening out. I don't feel inclined to get meals I can cook at home delivered to me.

I think our local deli will go bust - they're offering some form of "click and collect". Mrs P has a £20 voucher she was given at Christmas, not sure if she will use it now.

This business only opened June 2019 and frankly was fated from the start. Covid-19 is going to put it out of it's misery quickly rather than the inevitable long decline.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, same round here. I can't see us using the services though. A trip to a restaurant, pub, cafe is generally a treat, an evening out. I don't feel inclined to get meals I can cook at home delivered to me.
> 
> I think our local deli will go bust - they're offering some form of "click and collect". Mrs P has a £20 voucher she was given at Christmas, not sure if she will use it now.
> 
> This business only opened June 2019 and frankly was fated from the start. Covid-19 is going to put it out of it's misery quickly rather than the inevitable long decline.


We've got a lovely deli here. Hope he survives.
https://www.mcneesofcrieff.co.uk


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2020)

I tried to book a delivery with Asda, but there is no chance of that. Every slot.is booked into the middle of April and as soon as 1 or 2 do become availablethey are snapped up.


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2020)

I doubt whether I'll take advantage of our local pub's home delivery services.
If I'm going to stay in, I can buy my beer cheaper from the brewery or the supermarket.
Part of the attraction of a pub is the atmosphere and the social interaction. Take those away and what have you got? Expensive beer.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2020)

I see someone has put up a post on our local town page. A YouTube thing from someone claiming it's 5G that's caused this. That's the last thing people need to see, as if they're not worried enough!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I see someone has put up a post on our local town page. A YouTube thing from someone claiming it's 5G that's caused this. That's the last thing people need to see, as if they're not worried enough!



. I despair of the people of the UK


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> . I despair of the people of the UK


Afraid I couldn't resist putting up a post on it. See what reaction it gets. Lol


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> . I despair of the people of the UK



You and me both, I wasn't that keen on people before this started, now I'm seeing them in a whole different light and I'm not impressed.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Afraid I couldn't resist putting up a post on it. See what reaction it gets. Lol


She's taken it down........that's good. Last thing people need is to start worrying about what's caused this. Hopefully at some point there might be some clearer answers but hypothesising isn't going to help.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2020)

We're now pretty much socially isolated at home. Any venturing out is done by me, and I'm following all the precautions. Nevertheless, today I'm going to set up the summer house as an isolation unit. There's power, heat, tv, a fridge etc, so I'll get a bed set up, put some towels and toiletries out there, stock it with food and water.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Afraid I couldn't resist putting up a post on it. See what reaction it gets. Lol



I've edited my post, put it better.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2020)

I must admit my tolerance for people has dwindled somewhat since this all started. Times have certainly changed and not for the better. In some areas people help each other out and look out for their neighbours getting shopping etc, but in other places it is dog eat dog and shows just how despicable some can be. One person posted on Facebook that they have a caravan not too far from here and that they are going to come down here and buy as much stuff from the shops as they can and stuff the locals. 

People in Mach are really angry that greedy people are coming from Birmingham and literally raiding the shops and stores. At the beginning of the week there was plenty in the Co-op, by Friday the place was being inundated with the dummies from Brum. 

And some locals are stupid as well. My SIL delivered a parcel to someone out in the sticks. The home owner had wanted next day delivery. As my SIL left the parcel on his doorstep he came running out screaming that they were self isolating and his dare he deliver a parcel. My Son response was appropriate as you can Imagine. How thick and ignorant can people 

I am so glad that I live out here and don't have to interact with many.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 509616


I would give that a double like .
JWs have actually stopped all door to door preaching.....as well as all meetings.


----------



## GM (22 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Happy Mothers day!

Going to try and sneak out on the summer bike later , but first more painting!


----------



## GM (22 Mar 2020)

@IaninSheffield How was your tour of NZ ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> More and more home deliveries started. Many of our restaurants, bakers, etc have started delivering.



That's good, looks like Mrs Tenkay and I will be celebrating her Birthday with a Takeaway from our new Cypriot / Turkish Cafe bar.


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No.3 son messaged yesterday to say he and his partner want to discuss something. This is rarely good news. Fingers crossed.


Be ready with the wallet!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> How do everyone. Have I missed anything?


Latest test results indicate smelly old undies may kill the virus. Do you per chance know anyone who has some they can donate ?


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2020)

Family gathering today, sadly granddaughter didn't want to come, stepson coming round later, stepdaughter is working


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Latest test results indicate smelly old undies may kill the virus. Do you per chance know anyone who has some they can donate ?


I think I'll take my chances with the virus thank you


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> I think I'll take my chances with the virus thank you


Don't know.......if you wore Drago's y-fronts on your head nobody would come near you!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's another glorious here in paradise - that's Lancashire but we try not to tell people.
> 
> No.1 and No.3 boys are home at lunch time. We won't be having a family meal. Obviously we will practice social distancing. Mrs P and I feel we have to ask them to question if they should come again. We're not sure about this yet.
> 
> No.3 son messaged yesterday to say he and his partner want to discuss something. This is rarely good news. Fingers crossed.


Our daughter has her No1 son home (from uni) together with his girfriend (school teacher)...... we have sadly had to ask them to stay away.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, same round here. I can't see us using the services though. A trip to a restaurant, pub, cafe is generally a treat, an evening out. I don't feel inclined to get meals I can cook at home delivered to me.
> 
> I think our local deli will go bust - they're offering some form of "click and collect". Mrs P has a £20 voucher she was given at Christmas, not sure if she will use it now.
> 
> This business only opened June 2019 and frankly was fated from the start. Covid-19 is going to put it out of it's misery quickly rather than the inevitable long decline.


We had a cafe/bar like that. Over priced & poor quality. Never had a chance and folded within 12 months


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Dirk came out the closet.


Who he'd left in the closet was as big a suprise.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> She's taken it down........that's good. Last thing people need is to start worrying about what's caused this. Hopefully at some point there might be some clearer answers but hypothesising isn't going to help.


Bloody ell Mo.....if you must use big words will you at least explain them. I had to break off and google that hypothe thing.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2020)

Hope this brings a smile to you. Its the mothers day card from our son.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2020)

And with the card came this


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> @IaninSheffield How was your tour of NZ ?


Amazing, thanks. So good to spend February and March in shorts and tee shirt rather than thermals.
Given the current situation I was fortunate with the timing; if I'd organised it for a few weeks later, I wouldn't have got in.
Journal here, if you fancy a look.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2020)

Well, no cycling for me today.
Chest is sore where I landed. I need to bathe and dress the wound on my leg but its about 4" long and we (stupidly) dont have any dressings long enough. We had just one that I used Friday. The blood has seeped through so I have to do something.
Might use a clean hanky.
Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Be ready with the wallet!



I'm hoping this is all it is. Though as I said to Mrs P we will need to think carefully. Don't get me wrong, we're not struggling but I'm sure the pension pot has tanked. It's the kids and we'll do it if needed but right now I'm in no mood to look at the fund and do the sums!! 


Dave7 said:


> Our daughter has her No1 son home (from uni) together with his girfriend (school teacher)...... we have sadly had to ask them to stay away.



This is happening in our house today. No.1 and No.3 plus partners are visiting. We won't allow them in the house and it will be two metres apart in the garden. We will tell them we want to see them in the months ahead but it will be in the garden, on a nice day and strict distancing. We will also ask them to consider visits carefully.



Dave7 said:


> We had a cafe/bar like that. Over priced & poor quality. Never had a chance and folded within 12 months



Quality is good but prices are outrageous. They don't understand the area and it's needs. There aren't enough yummy mummies. Plus they are incredibly rude. The stories are legion and they fail to understand how these spread in a small community.

Friend of mine went in recently and asked for milk. He was offered two litres of organic. "Have you got anything smaller?" was met with "What do you think this is? A corner shop?" 😲

My next door neighbour has real financial problems and depression. She hardly ever goes out. She applied for and was given a part-time job. This was massive mentally, socially and financially. 

She went for induction on a Monday. Yes, great first shift on Saturday. She arrived Saturday to be told "Oh sorry that was only a trial, we've found someone else!' 😲

I've refused to enter the place since. Though I'm going to get three bottles of wine this morning with the £20 voucher out of revenge!


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well, no cycling for me today.
> Chest is sore where I landed. I need to bathe and dress the wound on my leg but its about 4" long and we (stupidly) dont have any dressings long enough. We had just one that I used Friday. The blood has seeped through so I have to do something.
> Might use a clean hanky.
> Any suggestions are welcome.


If you are near to a pharmacist or someone is able to call in for you, I've found these are not bad. Hanky will do a good job in the meantime, with the inside of the folded part (i.e. cleanest area) applied to the wound.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Mar 2020)

Little twenty miler this morning. Chilly but tolerable, especially when the sun was out. Lots of folks out on the Trans Pennine Trail, mostly distanced from one another.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't know.......if you wore Drago's y-fronts on your head nobody would come near you!




.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> If you are near to a pharmacist or someone is able to call in for you, I've found these are not bad. Hanky will do a good job in the meantime, with the inside of the folded part (i.e. cleanest area) applied to the wound.


Thank you for that Ian. Will do that.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2020)

Further to @Dirk 's post and bearing in mind what special day this is, do you know that Jehovahs witnesses are not allowed to celebrate Mothers Day ? 
Or birthdays.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2020)

There is an app called "Houseparty' which is great for virtual socializing. Up to eight people can simultaneously be in an online video chat with a live video feed of each person showing on screen all the time.

It works for both iPhone and Android.

Played with this today with the kids. Looks like a great way to keep up with family and friends over the coming months. No.1 son says it was originally intended for children so shouldn't be too hard for us oldies to handle.


----------



## pawl (22 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bloody ell Mo.....if you must use big words will you at least explain them. I had to break off and google that hypothe thing.



Oh come on every one knows it’s what you do with two pieces ofwood together in a y shape when looking for an under ground water source😀😀😀😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Oh come on every one knows it’s what you do with two pieces ofwood together in a y shape when looking for an under ground water source😀😀😀😀😀


Dowsing. My dad seemed to have the knack, although he used two l shaped pieces of wire gripped loosely in his hands to find underground drains. Quite a good success rate.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> There is an app called "Houseparty' which is great for virtual socializing. Up to eight people can simultaneously be in an online video chat with a live video feed of each person showing on screen all the time.
> 
> It works for both iPhone and Android.
> 
> Played with this today with the kids. Looks like a great way to keep up with family and friends over the coming months. No.1 son says it was originally intended for children so shouldn't be too hard for us oldies to handle.


What!!! Are you serious? Intended for kids so us oldies can handle it. hahaha. I can maybe understand stuff for under 3s


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Further to @Dirk 's post and bearing in mind what special day this is, do you know that Jehovahs witnesses are not allowed to celebrate Mothers Day ?
> Or birthdays.


.........or Christmas.
They are also forbidden to vote or take part in any form of government, local or national.
They also discourage education of children beyond basic legal requirement ie. no college or university.
I've worked with a few and although they generally come across as being extremely amenable to your face, deep down they hold 'worldly' people in utter contempt. If you're not with them, you're against them, is their real worldview.
They are a cult by the very definition of the BITE model - but they always deny it when asked. (Well....they would, wouldn't they?)
Weird bunch.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Dowsing. My dad seemed to have the knack, although he used two l shaped pieces of wire gripped loosely in his hands to find underground drains. Quite a good success rate.


When I was a young man I used to dowse for ladies with my pink dowsing rod.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> When I was a young man I used to dowse for ladies with my pink dowsing rod.


And now, sadly, your dowsing rod is a sort of off brown colour and is only brought out for special occasions.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Mar 2020)

Just cleaned Mrs Tenkays and my bike. 

The sun was out so we set off to meet up with Daughter and granddaughter and drop off her laptop charger that she'd left behind. 

Part of the journey is along the Prom and it was really busy with walkers and cyclists. I noticed a few family groups with hampers making a picnic for Mothers day. 

A fair bit of sand had blown onto the Prom and the little Brommie wheels don't cope very well. 

On the way back we stopped off at a local bike café, they're just doing takeaway coffee but we sat outside in the sun sipping our coffees and sharing a packet of Cheese and Onion crisps, who said romance was dead?


----------



## 12boy (22 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> . I despair of the people of the UK
> I wish the people here were as wise as those there. By the way, my sons in Colorado assure me that the marijuana dispensaries there have no shortage of herbal products so if your difficulties getting beer and whiskey get worse you can hop on over and get some. Could solve the toilet paper issue as well as prisons still are providing it, No?
> I am liking the clever idea of using ones drawers as a mask. Gotta wash them at some point anyway and should be more effective than a paper mask at getting people to keep their distance.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2020)

I phoned my mum and wished her Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2020)




----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 509795




Oooh. Meeeooowwwwww.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 509795


I only use the second one so won’t make much difference!


----------



## 12boy (22 Mar 2020)

Curtailed my ride because of heavy graupel. Do youse get graupel? Looks like styrofoam beads.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I only use the second one so won’t make much difference!


We are sure you wont need the 3rd one


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We are sure you wont need the 3rd one


Creep.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What!!! Are you serious? Intended for kids so us oldies can handle it. hahaha. I can maybe understand stuff for under 3s


It REALLY is very simple and great for seeing people you're probably not going to see much of for a while.

We often have a drink with friends on our cottage row. Plan is next week all seven of us get a glass, log in to the app and have a good chat - just as we always do.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We are sure you wont need the 3rd one


It’s a plastic surgeon I need. I’ve inherited a rather large schnozel from my dad!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2020)

No.3 son and partner wanted to talk about buying a house. They've found one. It's a long story which I won't bore you with.

This would though be a BIG mistake. Two issues. The area is best described as "socially deprived." Secondly the housing market will probably collapse in the next 12 months.

I tried VERY hard to get this message over.


----------



## pawl (22 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s a plastic surgeon I need. I’ve inherited a rather large schnozel from my dad!



That’s one good thing about good parents .All ways go the extra yard.
or inch or two.


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2020)

Just had an email from the Caravan Club.
All sites will be closed from Monday until June 30th.
I'm gonna go stir crazy!


----------



## dodgy (22 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just had an email from the Caravan Club.
> All sites will be closed from Monday until June 30th.
> I'm gonna go stir crazy!


It's a good call. My local caravan club site had an obvious incoming of visitors this weekend. Not so bad here (Wirral), but for caravan clubs with more sparse clinical facilities, it's unfair on the local populace.


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2020)

dodgy said:


> It's a good call. My local caravan club site had an obvious incoming of visitors this weekend. Not so bad here (Wirral), but for caravan clubs with more sparse clinical facilities, it's unfair on the local populace.


I agree. I'd already cancelled my trips that I'd got planned before they made the announcement.
I just hope we don't get an influx of London second home owners coming down here over the next few weeks.
Saying that, I've noticed 2 London reg cars have appeared on the drive of a holiday home 5 doors away from me.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No.3 son and partner wanted to talk about buying a house. They've found one. It's a long story which I won't bore you with.
> 
> This would though be a BIG mistake. Two issues. The area is best described as "socially deprived." Secondly the housing market will probably collapse in the next 12 months.
> 
> I tried VERY hard to get this message over.


Lot of truth in location location location. 
We bought in a low value area 1982. We still love it but the value has not increased as it should. But.... we have many happy memories.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2020)

It's difficult, but I've learned to give my advice. Which they'll then ignore and make their own mistakes anyway, but that's the only way they truly learn.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2020)

Sons now back home, I took him to the station just after tea, and he text me an hour ago to say he'd got back. We were over Shenton this afternoon, the roads were about as busy as they normally are on a Sunday, but Whitemoors Antiques was very quiet, only about half a dozen people in there, made it very easy to have a good look round.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2020)

3 times! Lol.

think I’ll hit the sack too.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 3 times! Lol.
> 
> think I’ll hit the sack too.


What's that poor sack done?


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Mar 2020)

Good morning campers Hi-Di-Hi
Suns up and so am I. 
Mrs Tenkay has a birthday today 🎂

She's planning on a day of planting veg seeds, hopefully we'll be able to venture outdoors as long as we avoid close contact with others.

Hope all fellow forumites have a great day too 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2020)

Happy birthday to Mrs T.

Morning folks. Sunny but cold at the moment 

As far as camp sites are concerned lots of people at are angry that people are coming to Wales, staying at campsites just so that they can raid the shops and stores of food then bugger off back where they came from. There are lots of signs telling them to bugger off back. Can't blame people really when you consider what they do.

A number of campsites have been taking flack from locals and are shutting their sites.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Mar 2020)

Mornin' all. First frost I've seen in a while, so hoping the sun can quickly burn it off.


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2020)

I have risen!

Mrs D working from home so didnt need to get up so early, but I don't want to be lazy like most civilians so I want to keep my routine going. Therefore, up at half 6, Muttley already walked. Serious frost out there but the current bun is already warming things up.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2020)

Morning all 

I wonder what else we won't be allowed to do by the end of the day?


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, Happy birthday to Mrs T, bright, cold and frosty this morning


----------



## pawl (23 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Sons now back home, I took him to the station just after tea, and he text me an hour ago to say he'd got back. We were over Shenton this afternoon, the roads were about as busy as they normally are on a Sunday, but Whitemores Antiques was very quiet, only about half a dozen people in there, made it very easy to have a good look round.





Mo1959 said:


> Afraid I couldn't resist putting up a post on it. See what reaction it gets. Lol



Hope you didn’t put him on the train at Shenton .God knows where he will end up.

Was the cafe open at Antique Centre Was a nice day for your visit

Stay safe.


----------



## Paulus (23 Mar 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, a lovely sunny, frosty start to the day. 
Another solitary dog walk and then I will be out for a solitary bike ride. One of the local pub come restaurant is opening today as a community shop, so I will have look to get a few beers, and hopefully some loo rolls as they are a bit scarce and I may have to resort to newspaper in a day or so. 
On a different theme, yesterday I started to lift the old patio that I put on part of my old vegetable patch 25 years ago to expand what is already there. The soil is still very good but will obviously need some freshening up with some lime and later on some fresh compost.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Morning. Not long back a nice, but chilly 5 mile walk. Only met 1 jogger on the trail plus a couple of people on the streets.

Our local hotel, the Crieff Hydro, is now closed too. Huge employer. Hope they are good to their employees as some live on premises and don't chuck them out on the street like that other hotel up north did.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Oh sorry, meant to add to end of my post......a very Happy Birthday to Mrs T. 🎂


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Hope you didn’t put him on the train at Shenton .God knows where he will end up.
> 
> Was the cafe open at Antique Centre Was a nice day for your visit
> 
> Stay safe.



I put him on the train at Coventry station, if I'd put him on the train at Shenton I'd have just had to pick him up at Shackerstone. cafe closed at Whitemoors. I'm up that way this morning, Twycross, when I get to the painted roundabout just before the Coffee Cabin I'll turn right and head for Market Bosworth then home.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Mar 2020)

Good Morning Everyone
Possible dog walk to a bird sanctuary on the essex coast.If there are a lot of people there we are not even going to get out the car.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2020)

Hello everyone. Frost was down at around 5.30/6.00. Another beautiful day is on its' way. It'll be ironic if we get a beautiful spring and summer.

No riding today as I need to get organised for the lockdown I believe is coming by Friday. I'm not being dramatic but need to get my seeds, compost etc. for the allotment. Usually leave this till mid-April but this year......

Also picking up more paint from B&Q. I was there yesterday. Only 20 people allowed in at a time, one out, one in. Clearly marked distancing lines at the counter. Staff have been told to close the store at the first sign of trouble. Very good and responsible reaction by B&Q - the first I've seen.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2020)

Happy Birthday Mrs T


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2020)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Will I get detention for being late .
Was at Aldi for 0800. Everyone was very polite, no rushing or pushing (apart from me).
There was a big queue to get in so I went to the front and asked "can I go first please, I am pregnant"..... sadly that didn't work.
Hardly any alcohol.. no whisky, vodka, brandy etc. BOJO never said it would get this bad .
Got a few basics for the aunty plus some wine for us. £3.95 for a bottle of Rosè so gawd knows what it will taste like.
On a positive note....my poorly leg is healing well and the pain in my chest is easing off. Hopefully I will get a ride in tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Will I get detention for being late .
> Was at Aldi for 0800. Everyone was very polite, no rushing or pushing (apart from me).
> There was a big queue to get in so I went to the front and asked "can I go first please, I am pregnant"..... sadly that didn't work.
> Hardly any alcohol.. no whisky, vodka, brandy etc. BOJO never said it would get this bad .
> On a positive note....my poorly leg is healing well and the pain in my chest is easing off. Hopefully I will get a ride in tomorrow.


Hopefully if they're going for the booze now they might be leaving the other stuff alone for a while. I'm ok just now but maybe need to go round Wednesday I think.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Hopefully if they're going for the booze now they might be leaving the other stuff alone for a while. I'm ok just now but maybe need to go round Wednesday I think.


Plentiful supplies of bog roll. I got some fresh fruit/veg. Ohh I also got some semi skimmed milk as I have been threatening for ages to make a rice pudding. You are supposed to use full fat milk but we only ever have skimmed and I think full fat will be too yeuky for us


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Plentiful supplies of bog roll. I got some fresh fruit/veg. Ohh I also got some semi skimmed milk as I have been threatening for ages to make a rice pudding. You are supposed to use full fat milk but we only ever have skimmed and I think full fat will be too yeuky for us


Yes....I like semi skimmed best. I sometimes buy skimmed but it's just a bit watery. I find the full fat stuff too much now. Seems a bit greasy?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes....I like semi skimmed best. I sometimes buy skimmed but it's just a bit watery. I find the full fat stuff too much now. Seems a bit greasy?


Weird isnt it, how your taste buds change. We always used to drink full fat. As kids we would fight for the cream at the top. Years ago we switched to semi then to skimmed.
When my bro visits we have to get some semi in as they cant stand skimmed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Mar 2020)

I decided to take Mrs T out for her Birthday 👍🎂
A gentle 5 jog along the trail and round the ponds. As we approached home I suggested going round again as an extra special treat 😉

Roads eerily quiet, a few cyclists about, one wearing a decorators mask, another a Wooly scarf over his lower face. 

Had a message from friends who live in the Denia region of Spain, they've been confined to barracks until 14th April.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Wife just back from the zombie apocalypse that is Morrison’s. 
It was less busy and the shelves were much better stocked . Let’s hope the panic buying is subsiding.
Still no loo roll though lol . Isn’t it a good that everyone has 300 at home 😂😂😂😀


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all. Wife just back from the zombie apocalypse that is Morrison’s.
> It was less busy and the shelves were much better stocked . Let’s hope the panic buying is subsiding.
> Still no loo roll though lol . Isn’t it a good that everyone has 300 at home 😂😂😂😀


I repeat my offer. I will swap you one bog roll for a bottle of Cognac.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2020)

Just seen our first House Martins of the year down at Velator Pill. 😊


----------



## pawl (23 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just seen our first House Martins of the year down at Velator Pill. 😊
> View attachment 509950





Send the little sods back before we go into lockdown


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Just back a 25 mile bimble on the hybrid. Quite chilly and breezy but good to get out. Roads definitely quieter.

I noticed at the corner where I turn in to my street that the garage that does tyre fitting has closed it's doors. Wonder if other garages will do the same. Maybe they could just deal with emergencies by prior arrangement or something.


----------



## pawl (23 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Send the little sods back before we go into lockdown




Nice photo by the way


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just seen our first House Martins of the year down at Velator Pill. 😊
> View attachment 509950


Although we live in a big town we have a fairly big garden that backs onto a country park so over the years we have been blessed with a variety of birds. These have dropped off a lot in the last few years.
Strangely, this week we have had some we haven't seen for ages.
Just one hour ago we had a Goldfinch on the window ledge....very strange.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2020)

WoW you get less for murder


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> WoW you get less for murder
> View attachment 509960



That's aeons in Internet time! Congratulations / Commiserations 😉👍


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2020)

@PaulSB . I was thinking, honestly, its something I occasionally do.
Re your allotment (my Bro also has one).
How will you prevent all the greedy scumbags from nicking all your honest, hard worked produce?
Its a shame but there are a lot of selfish barstewards out there.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Although we live in a big town we have a fairly big garden that backs onto a country park so over the years we have been blessed with a variety of birds. These have dropped off a lot in the last few years.
> Strangely, this week we have had some we haven't seen for ages.
> Just one hour ago we had a Goldfinch on the window ledge....very strange.


I think nature and wildlife will actually benefit from this. Sadly, it will be short lived once it’s all over and the pollution levels ramp up again.


----------



## GM (23 Mar 2020)

G'day all. Late on parade today. Been on the phone all morning. First the taxman for nearly an hour, during the call he put me on hold I'm sure he went for his tea break, came back 5 minutes later to finish sorting my account. Then the GP, you are number 10 in the queue, oh well what the heck, half an hour of hanging on to get a prescription sorted. Got a sore elbow now.

Happy birthday Mrs T 🎂


----------



## oldwheels (23 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB . I was thinking, honestly, its something I occasionally do.
> Re your allotment (my Bro also has one).
> How will you prevent all the greedy scumbags from nicking all your honest, hard worked produce?
> Its a shame but there are a lot of selfish barstewards out there.


Many years ago now when I worked on a farm above Port Glasgow they used to trek up over the fields to dig up potatoes. We used to do regular patrols but could never catch them. What was more interesting was the time somebody stole all the fence posts alongside the main road and all the young beasts and yeld cattle got out and were eating the gardens in Kilmalcolm before we found out. Getting them back up the road was a nightmare. When ploughing the top fields we listened carefully for strange noises. I once got a sack full of brass taps and in another case a new but empty dustbin which somebody had dug a hole for and buried.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> G'day all. Late on parade today. Been on the phone all morning. First the taxman for nearly an hour, during the call he put me on hold I'm sure he went for his tea break, came back 5 minutes later to finish sorting my account. Then the GP, you are number 10 in the queue, oh well what the heck, half an hour of hanging on to get a prescription sorted. Got a sore elbow now.
> 
> Happy birthday Mrs T 🎂


I don’t understand why the prescriptions and chemists are so much busier. Are people trying to stockpile their medicines too?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think nature and wildlife will actually benefit from this. Sadly, it will be short lived once it’s all over and the pollution levels ramp up again.


Will there be a population after this.
It may be a world populated only by people wearing mucky Y fronts or big baggy bloomers. Scary thoughts


----------



## GM (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t understand why the prescriptions and chemists are so much busier. Are people trying to stockpile their medicines too?



Yes I hope they're not. Mine was a simple misunderstanding on my last prescription!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t understand why the prescriptions and chemists are so much busier. Are people trying to stockpile their medicines too?


I/we are fortunate. I only have one repeat prescription for Omeprazol which is due shortly. Not sure what to do about that.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Yes I hope they're not. Mine was a simple misunderstanding on my last prescription!


The only thing I get is Sumatriptan for migraines. I felt so guilty at bothering the health centre and chemist that I have actually ordered some online!


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The only thing I get is Sumatriptan for migraines. I felt so guilty at bothering the health centre and chemist that I have actually ordered some online!



Low dose aspirin, bisoprolol and a statin, ordered through the POD.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Will there be a population after this.
> It may be a world populated only by people wearing mucky Y fronts or big baggy bloomers. Scary thoughts


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I repeat my offer. I will swap you one bog roll for a bottle of Cognac.



I'll up this offer to two rolls for a bottle - and I'll take ALDI whisky or Lidl cognac. 😀


Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB . I was thinking, honestly, its something I occasionally do.
> Re your allotment (my Bro also has one).
> How will you prevent all the greedy scumbags from nicking all your honest, hard worked produce?
> Its a shame but there are a lot of selfish barstewards out there.



We are very rural Dave, many people are unaware of the village. My allotment has a six foot wooden fence where it backs on to a dirt track and four foot fence on the other three sides. No one in the village would touch...........though s few have thrown envious glances at my wood pile.

If needed this summer instead of freezing stuff I'll give it away if needed.



Mo1959 said:


> I think nature and wildlife will actually benefit from this. Sadly, it will be short lived once it’s all over and the pollution levels ramp up again.



There are many reports this is happening across Europe.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2020)

Got a 13 mile bimble in today. Cold but nice just to get out.


----------



## GM (23 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I/we are fortunate. I only have one repeat prescription for Omeprazol which is due shortly. Not sure what to do about that.




That's what I've been prescribed 40mg a day for my Helicobaber Pylori.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2020)

OK out in the world update as I've been shopping:


People are being so polite. It would be wonderful if this lasted
B&Q again fantastically organised with directional arrows on the floor. Red squares spaced two metres apart
ALDI very well stocked but no eggs. There's a limit to what you can squeeze from a chicken. Ramping up production is tricky
Told the ALDI checkout girl what a fantastic job they are doing. She asked me to log this on their website. I have.
McDonald's are closing from 5.00pm nationwide. Outside our local McDonald's there was a queue of cars backed up on to an urban dual carriageway. WTF!!!! We are talking panic buying McD's now. Come on people, grow up
My local retail nursery cleaned out of veg seeds. Had to go back to B&Q
I have all I need for my allotment except fleece.
Bought gin - £16/litre in Tesco......rude not to
Frankly that's it now. Other than dentist and MOT tomorrow I don't plan to leave the village except for food and bike rides.

Apologies for the lengthy waffle......😲


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> That's what I've been prescribed 40mg a day for my Helicobaber Pylori.



Speaking of Helicopter Pilots,  While Mrs T and I were on our Jog this morning we could hear a Helicopter hovering overhead.
Glanced up and it was a Police Helicopter. We both said we were expecting to hear a Loud Hailer Ordering us to return home and stay indoors


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> OK out in the world update as I've been shopping:
> 
> 
> People are being so polite. It would be wonderful if this lasted
> ...


I also have an mot tomorrow. I am thinking about cancelling the dentist next month as it’s only a check up and not essential in the current climate.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Speaking of Helicopter Pilots,  While Mrs T and I were on our Jog this morning we could hear a Helicopter hovering overhead.
> Glanced up and it was a Police Helicopter. We both said we were expecting to hear a Loud Hailer Ordering us to return home and stay indoors


Might come yet!


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I repeat my offer. I will swap you one bog roll for a bottle of Cognac.


Done!!


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2020)

I got back a little while ago with 52 miles on, It was like a training ride. Out of Coventry through Keresley, Ansley and down Purley Chase into Mancetter, a change of route because of a road closure, I turned of the big roundabout on the A5 through the industrial estate and on through Sheepy Magna to Twycross, when I got to the painted roundabout I turned right and headed into Little Twycross where I stopped for five minutes to take a photo and eat a cereal bar, continued through Barton In The Beans and onto Market Bosworth, I carried on using the private road to get to Shenton then picked up a regular route back into Coventry, a lovely mornings cycling on a bright cold morning with a strong breeze. The roads were about the same as usual except for when I left home, we're surrounded by schools and today was like a Sunday, normally even leaving about 9 during the week I'd be in the school run.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46107380


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I also have an mot tomorrow. I am thinking about cancelling the dentist next month as it’s only a check up and not essential in the current climate.


You'll fail, the car will fly through.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll fail, the car will fly through.


Was waiting on that!


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Mar 2020)

I've been chatting with Mrs T about our situation. She's put her name forward for temporary re registration as a Nurse, and I'm classed as "very vulnerable", as as well as being a (svelte and very young looking 70, think Richard Gere  ), my bone marrow is a bit banjaxed resulting in my immune system not being all it could be.

I'm not sure if any of you remember Steptoe and Son, the episode where they had a falling out and they split the house down the middle using plywood, well I've just checked B+Q and it looks like were in luck. (though Mrs T thinks I'm just being daft)

Looking to a time ( hopefully in the not to distant future) when all this has run its course, we were wondering how long it would be before the newspapers and magazines are full of adverts for a "Franklin Mint Commemorative Covid Survivor 2020" specially struck coin / Plate. Strictly Limited edition, of course and only one per household. 

Any fellow forumites like to suggest similar mementoes they would like / expect to see?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Any fellow forumites like to suggest similar mementoes they would like / expect to see?


“I cycled through Covid-19”


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t understand why the prescriptions and chemists are so much busier. Are people trying to stockpile their medicines too?


My wife , who works in a chemist, says it’s because doctors are letting people order their meds early plus people are still coming in asking for loo roll , hand wash and paracetamol.


----------



## pawl (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t understand why the prescriptions and chemists are so much busier. Are people trying to stockpile their medicines too?



I order mine online and they are delivered to my local chemist.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> My wife , who works in a chemist, says it’s because doctors are letting people order their meds early plus people are still coming in asking for loo roll , hand wash and paracetamol.


Loo roll from the chemist ???


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> I order mine online and they are delivered to my local chemist.



Pod? I use the POD, it works quite well if you can get through.


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2020)

Grass cut, garden tidied, Volvo cleaned, bass practice completed. Nacked.


----------



## gavroche (23 Mar 2020)

I bought a new electric lawn mower today as the petrol one was getting too heavy to move from the back to the front, as I have to lift it to go over some steps) and cut the grass front and back. I also bought some paint for the decking and my bike shed so that should keep me going for a few days at least. They were letting only 10 people in at the time in the DIY shop I went in earlier.


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2020)

Some fool has just walked past Chez Drago wearing a face mask and surgical gloves. Even if they did offer the wearer protection from infection (which they don't) unless he's NBC or CBRN trained then he won't know how to remove them without the risk of contaminating himself.


----------



## 12boy (23 Mar 2020)

Went for a measly 17 mile ride, but it was enough to make me a little weary. Still, took my Holdsworth Special and it was sweet. However, stopped at a porta potty and was surprised to see some heinous bottom feeder had stolen all the toilet paper. It was fully stocked yesterday. Guess I shouldn't be surprised by the level to which some of us will sink. Turned over the garden in the last few days since the tree roots are so thick the 8 hp rototiller wont till. Today I 'll give the tiller a shot. We still get snow at this time of year but I think iceberg lettuce and snowpeas may be ok.


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2020)

Blimey, they have a Turdis at the roadside in Wyoming?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Blimey, they have a Turdis at the roadside in Wyoming?


I wish you would change that avatar......it gives me the boak!  Where’s George!


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2020)

@12boy I see on the map you're near Wind River. Have you seen the film?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2020)

We have just spent a happy 2 hours talking about the holidays we have had over the last 52 years. We have laughed and cried over the memories. 
Stay safe folk and have a good nights kip everyone.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I wish you would change that avatar......it gives me the boak!  Where’s George!



The avatar is gross, reminds me of someone I worked with years ago.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I wish you would change that avatar......it gives me the boak!  Where’s George!


I went to college with a guy whose surname was Boak.
What does it mean in Scotlandland?


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> I went to college with a guy whose surname was Boak.
> What does it mean in Scotlandland?


It means "the horn". My avatar is giving Mo the horn.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> I went to college with a guy whose surname was Boak.
> What does it mean in Scotlandland?


Hmmm. Gag......feel sick is about the best way to describe it I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Just waiting for Bojo’s announcement at 8.30. See if there are any more restrictions.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I wish you would change that avatar......it gives me the boak!  Where’s George!



Ah today's new word. Had to Google that one!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2020)

Lockdown any minute now I think. Bojo addresses the nation.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Lockdown any minute now I think. Bojo addresses the nation.


Is it my telly or is the voice sync out?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Phew.....cycling still ok so far.


----------



## gavroche (23 Mar 2020)

Well, is it a lock down or not? He hasn't actually said the words "Lock down" but he said the police will have the power to challenge people in the streets and fine them.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it my telly or is the voice sync out?


Mouth and voice out of sync.


----------



## 12boy (23 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> @12boy I see on the map you're near Wind River. Have you seen the film?


I sure have seen it and as far as I know it was a low budget indie effort. I really liked it although I don't enjoy violence much. Actually was filmed in Utah a few hundred miles west. For a while my service area was the northern 2/3 of the state , including the Wind River reservation and later the whole state. I visited the reservation 2-3 times a year and tried my best to insure they were served well. I remember a situation where a man caught his wife and brother together and shot them both. The EMTs would not approach the house because they thought he might shoot them although he'd called for help after wounding his wife and brother and being overcome with remorse. He had to sit there and watch them bleed to death. Lots of sad stories on the reservation.


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2020)

It's hardly a lockdown, because we can still go out, albeit for limited purposes.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> It's hardly a lockdown, because we can still go out, albeit for limited purposes.


Well lets hope people appreciate that and don’t abuse it.


----------



## gavroche (23 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> It's hardly a lockdown, because we can still go out, albeit for limited purposes.


Only to buy food as other shops have been ordered not to open so we must look at it as a lockdown as he also said it will be reviewed in 3 weeks time. I only wished he had made it official. Personally, I am very much in favour of a complete lockdown.


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2020)

A lockdown is when we don't go out for _any _reason. The clue is in the name.

We can't have a complete lockdown because 2/3 of the nation would starve to death in short order.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> A lockdown is when we don't go out for _any _reason. The clue is in the name.
> 
> We can't have a complete lockdown because 2/3 of the nation would starve to death in short order.


But not the guy in your Avatar Drago 😉


----------



## gavroche (23 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> A lockdown is when we don't go out for _any _reason. The clue is in the name.
> 
> We can't have a complete lockdown because 2/3 of the nation would starve to death in short order.


The news call it lockdown when refering to other countries, although they can go out for food shopping or essential work, so what do you want to call it then?


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2020)

Looks like I'll have to dust off the turbo trainer.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2020)

I do not envy BOJO in the slightest. Horrible deçisions he must make. I just wish he would make it clearer.
I will go with whatever he decides. Damned if he does, damned if he doesn't situation.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Looks like I'll have to dust off the turbo trainer.


You can still take one form of exercise a day.
I will walk down to the village and back - 2 miles return - to pick up a newspaper (essential supplies) and then go for a ride (one form of exercise).


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> You can still take one form of exercise a day.
> I will walk down to the village and back - 2 miles return - to pick up a newspaper (essential supplies) and then go for a ride (one form of exercise).



There's a short circular ride I can do, its about 16 miles, but it would be good if they defined what they mean by exercise, can I get a 50 miler in or is that a no no now, it would be nice to know for certain. At the moment I'm thinking a 16 mile ride first thing, breakfast then an hour on the turbo.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> There's a short circular ride I can do, its about 16 miles, but it would be good if they defined what they mean by exercise, can I get a 50 miler in or is that a no no now, it would be nice to know for certain. At the moment I'm thinking a 16 mile ride first thing, breakfast then an hour on the turbo.


If you need a 50 miler to feel like you've had enough exercise, then I don't see how anyone could reasonably object, particularly as that seems to be your normal exercise routine.
Roll it in with picking up a pint of milk or a loaf of bread towards the end of the ride, then you can argue that you were doing essential supplies shopping.


----------



## pawl (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Well lets hope people appreciate that and don’t abuse it.




I am with you on that,Unfortunately given the actives at the weekend some will abuse it.They will then find out what full lock down means


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> If you need a 50 miler to feel like you've had enough exercise, then I don't see how anyone could reasonably object, particularly as that seems to be your normal exercise routine.
> Roll it in with picking up a pint of milk or a loaf of bread towards the end of the ride, then you can argue that you were doing essential supplies shopping.


I think I’m going to feel guilty going out, but would go stir crazy if I don’t.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2020)

At least we can still use cycling as our form of exercise. I can also take a walk around the my property as well.


----------



## pawl (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I’m going to feel guilty going out, but would go stir crazy if I don’t.



I know how you feel.I went out this morning.Only 11miles.Felt the same as you but went anyway.Did avoid two villages I normally go through.


----------



## derrick (23 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I do not envy BOJO in the slightest. Horrible deçisions he must make. I just wish* he would make it clearer*.
> I will go with whatever he decides. Damned if he does, damned if he doesn't situation.


What was not clear?


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2020)

derrick said:


> What was not clear?



The main question I'm seeing on my facebook page is about the exercise part of it. People seem to want it more clearly defined as to what constitutes exercise, I'm sure there are other things that people will want more clearly defined but I've only seen the exercise question so far.


----------



## derrick (23 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> The main question I'm seeing on my facebook page is about the exercise part of it. People seem to want it more clearly defined as to what constitutes exercise, I'm sure there are other things that people will want more clearly defined but I've only seen the exercise question so far.


Walk, run, or ride a pedal cycle on your own or with a family member.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2020)

derrick said:


> Walk, run, or ride a pedal cycle on your own or with a family member.



Yes, but for how long is the question being asked, can we do a 3 or 4 hour solo ride, or are we limited to an hour, or half an hour, theres been nothing defined officially.


----------



## derrick (23 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, but for how long is the question being asked, can we do a 3 or 4 hour solo ride, or are we limited to an hour, or half an hour, theres been nothing defined officially.


Do what you would normaly do.


----------



## gavroche (24 Mar 2020)

Personally, I made the decision not to go out for rides during those demanding times for the following reason: the NHS has enough on its hand and it would be selfish and inconsiderate of me to expect their services should anything happen to me on a ride. Treating people suffering from the virus is more important than any cycling injuries, so I will set up my home turbo again and use that.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2020)

Good morning. Looks like it will be another lovely day here. 

I'm wide awake and feeling rather unsure about life. Don't get me wrong, I'm fine, just wondering.

Today I should be at the dentist. Yesterday I phoned to check it was OK and the dentist confirmed my appointment was still on but they are only doing emergency work. Fitting my crown is classed as emergency. Mrs P doesn't agree and says I should stay home. I'll phone the dentist at 9.00

MOT booked for today as well. Again Mrs P says not to go. The garage is less than one mile from my house and 10 minutes walk across fields to get home. From what I've gathered so far travel to and from an MOT centre is exempt. @Mo1959 I know you have an MOT today, don't take that last bit as gospel.

Cycling?? Lots of club members arguing on Facebook it's exercise and we can still go out. I understand this and would like to continue. I'm unsure though. One side says carry on, the other says stop. Not for any thoughts of accidents etc. but simply we've been told to stay at home and so should.

Strange, very strange times........


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

Morning. Didn't sleep much. Life is starting to feel a bit surreal and very worrying what lies ahead.

I'm hoping to get out shortly for a walk while it's deserted. Like you Paul, I want to keep cycling especially as we are finally getting some decent weather after what we've had but I'm not sure it's going to feel like the right thing to do.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2020)

More to add to the cycling thoughts. About halfway through this BBC article it states:

"Bicycle shops are on the list of retailers that are allowed to stay open during the shutdown."

BBC News - Coronavirus: Sports Direct vows to keep shops open despite new curbs
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-52011915

I don't know, it's very difficult for a bear with little brain.

😀 Always loved Winnie the Pooh!!

"When you are a *Bear of Very Little Brain*, and you Think of Things, you find sometimes that a Thing which seemed *very* Thingish inside you is quite different when it gets out into the open and has other people looking at it.”


----------



## aferris2 (24 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> From what I've gathered so far travel to and from an MOT centre is exempt. @Mo1959 I know you have an MOT today, don't take that last bit as gospel.


Hope so. Just trying to prepare things just in case we have to return to the UK soon. Car at mum's and the MOT ran out some time ago. Will need to get it done to get home.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2020)

Good morning people, housework today


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Looks like it will be another lovely day here.
> 
> Cycling?? Lots of club members arguing on Facebook it's exercise and we can still go out. I understand this and would like to continue. I'm unsure though. One side says carry on, the other says stop. Not for any thoughts of accidents etc. but simply we've been told to stay at home and so should.
> 
> Strange, very strange times........



Same here, unsure whats allowed, same as a lot of my cycling friends.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, but for how long is the question being asked, can we do a 3 or 4 hour solo ride, or are we limited to an hour, or half an hour, theres been nothing defined officially.




It doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is that you are on your own and stay that way.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks. A cold start here. My derrier is slightly tender from my ride yesterday as it had been a while since I had been on my bike.

I don't know why people are confused about when and for how long you can cycle. Cycling is one of the exercises you can do and as long as you are alone, and stay that way you can continue to cycle. No distance was mentioned so it isn't the length of time you are out, just being on your own and staying that way that matters.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. A cold start here. My derrier is slightly tender from my ride yesterday as it had been a while since I had been on my bike.
> 
> I don't know why people are confused about when and for how long you can cycle. Cycling is one of the exercises you can do and as long as you are alone, and stay that way you can continue to cycle. No distance was mentioned so it isn't the length of time you are out, just being on your own and staying that way that matters.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


I thought one article I read said something like in moderation or some such wording, but damned if I can find it. Suppose that's good. Lol.
I don't think we have the police to be stopping lone cyclists and checking how long they have been out anyway!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought one article I read said something like in moderation or some such wording, but damned if I can find it. Suppose that's good. Lol.
> I don't think we have the police to be stopping lone cyclists and checking how long they have been out anyway!




The PM didn't say you could only exercise for a certain length of time. So I wouldn't take any notice of Chinese whispers.

How do you think it can matter if you go out on your own for 20 minutes or an hour.
It doesn't. It's not the time, it's being on your own. In other words be sensible.


----------



## Paulus (24 Mar 2020)

Morning all on this lovely sunny start to the day. 
Much confusion seems to be about where when and how you can go out.
I take it that you can go out out for essentials such as food shopping. You can go out to exercise once a day, there appears to be no time limit on how long once a day is. 
This is all with the message of staying at least 2 metres apart.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all on this lovely sunny start to the day.
> Much confusion seems to be about where when and how you can go out.
> I take it that you can go out out for essentials such as food shopping. You can go out to exercise once a day, there appears to be no time limit on how long once a day is.
> This is all with the message of staying at least 2 metres apart.


Yep, that pretty much sums it up so hopefully if people are sensible and don't continue to feck it up, it will remain that way.


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2020)

I have belatedly risen!


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2020)

https://www.cyclinguk.org/article/coronavirus-qa-it-safe-cycle


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2020)

Hello again. I've been awake since 4.00! ☹😭

It's now officially a beautiful day. I will finish the first coat in the kitchen. At 9.00ish I will walk to the garage and establish the position on MOTs.

Shortly after this I will call the dentist.

I'm going to discuss cycling with Mrs P. This may have to wait......she was still awake and reading in the spare room when I woke at 4.00........there may be trouble ahead, he hummed quietly to himself. 😂


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's now officially a beautiful day. Shortly I will finish the first coat in the kitchen. At 9.00ish I will walk to the garage and establish the position on MOTs.


I see garages are on the list that can remain open, so presumably as long as they are still getting enough business they will.

I emailed the dentist last night to cancel my check up. Don't see the point of putting myself or anyone at the surgery at any risk.


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Mar 2020)

Mornin' all.
Worried about what might be coming further down the line, I shall aim to enjoy each and every metre of today's run, then tomorrow's ride. After that ...


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I see garages are on the list that can remain open, so presumably as long as they are still getting enough business they will.
> 
> I emailed the dentist last night to cancel my check up. Don't see the point of putting myself or anyone at the surgery at any risk.



Agree re garages. Walking up first is more about avoiding domestic conflict as my wife disagrees.

My dentist appointment is to have a crown fitted. Yesterday the receptionist said they had categorised this as emergency. Again Mrs P disagrees.

This stuff is really tough. Last thing I want is a domestic fall out. Equally I don't want dental issues or to risk breaking the law re MOTs. The MOT thing is compounded by Mrs P's MOT being due in four weeks.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> This stuff is really tough. Last thing I want is a domestic fall out. Equally I don't want dental issues or to risk breaking the law re MOTs. The MOT thing is compounded by Mrs P's MOT being due in four weeks.


Could you just do it a bit early rather than wait till things might get even worse?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Could you just do it a bit early rather than wait till things might get even worse?


So long as mine is done today we have one legal car. I think the DVLA will grant MOT extensions but this will take time.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So long as mine is done today we have one legal car. I think the DVLA will grant MOT extensions but this will take time.


Gov site says you can MOT up to a month early and retain the same date so why not just get it out of the way?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2020)

Oh good grief. My next door neighbour but one is a great friend. We have small gardens and jointly own a lawn mower. This sort of joint ownership is not unusual in the village. 

My neighbour is a very moral person, much more so than me.

Mower is due for a service this morning. My friend has just WhatsApped to ask if we can meet at 9.00 to help him lift the mower in to his car!!! 😲

And I'm getting grief about a dental appointment and MOT!! 😂😂😂


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2020)

Morning all 
I have now decided that my bicycle is not used for exercise; it's my means of transport and shall be used for shopping purposes only.
It's not my fault that it's a 16 mile round trip to my nearest town. 
I shall continue to exercise by walking the dog.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Gov site says you can MOT up to a month early and retain the same date so why not just get it out of the way?


Mainly because one car is enough and Mrs P will not countenance what she sees as an unnecessary journey.

Perhaps I should mention at this point my wife is of Italian/Ukrainian heritage and from the Borders. A fearsome combination. 😲


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Mar 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A glorious sunny morning. Last year Mrs Tenkay said we should paint the floor in the outhouse.
Yesterday I cycled to a largely deserted Screwfix to collect some floor paint , they were strict in enforcing distancing and had put a table outside in the fresh air with a catalogue to peruse if necessary.
I'd done the click and collect so was in and out in 5 minutes. 
The Brommie is a great little shopping bike, and as I discovered yesterday after leaving home, pedals quite well even when you've forgotten to change out of your Crocs 🙄


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

derrick said:


> What was not clear?


Well some people think we can cycle, other people think we can't. I think it needs clarfying.
Maybe its just me.
Edit.
Having read other posts, its not just me


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well some people think we can cycle, other people think we can't. I think it needs clarfying.
> Maybe its just me.




The PM last night said people can do 1 exercise outside each day. Either walking, running or cycling. The important thing is to not come into contact with anyone else


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2020)




----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2020)

Boris Johnson specifically said we could cycle in last nights address to the nation.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Boris Johnson specifically said we could cycle in last nights address to the nation.




Snap.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

Just getting my MOT done in time. He is ready to shut up shop but said he would do it. Even although he is allowed to remain open and has plenty work he has decided to close for the health of himself and staff. Think it will be closed in the next day or two.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, but for how long is the question being asked, can we do a 3 or 4 hour solo ride, or are we limited to an hour, or half an hour, theres been nothing defined officially.


Petsonally I would prefer him to say that 2 people can go together. At our age and beating in mind what happened to me at the weekend I think that makes more sense.
There is no one in my extended family that cycles, apart from my son, and he is 60 miles away.
I cycle with just on regular mate. Fortunate in that we enjoy similar mileages.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Personally, I made the decision not to go out for rides during those demanding times for the following reason: the NHS has enough on its hand and it would be selfish and inconsiderate of me to expect their services should anything happen to me on a ride. Treating people suffering from the virus is more important than any cycling injuries, so I will set up my home turbo again and use that.


I cannot disagree with you there.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Petsonally I would prefer him to say that 2 people can go together. At our age and beating in mind what happened to me at the weekend I think that makes more sense.
> There is no one in my extended family that cycles, apart from my son, and he is 60 miles away.
> I cycle with just on regular mate. Fortunate in that we enjoy similar mileages.




In that case Dave, if you don't want to cycle on your own, don't have anyone near enough to cycle with, then the answer is don't cycle. They can't make different rules for every single person for every single eventuality. It is what it is.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is that you are on your own and stay that way.


As I said, I would prefer that he allowes us to cycle in pairs. At our age you never know when you will need help.
I am not arguing. As I also said, I do not envy BOJO at the moment and will go with what he asks.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> In that case Dave, if you don't want to cycle on your own, don't have anyone near enough to cycle with, then the answer is don't cycle. They can't make different rules for every single person for every single eventuality. It is what it is.


Hey..... I am not arguing with him. I am merely stating a preference. If I can't do it then thats the answer.
Lets not start falling out over this.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello again. I've been awake since 4.00! ☹😭
> 
> It's now officially a beautiful day. I will finish the first coat in the kitchen. At 9.00ish I will walk to the garage and establish the position on MOTs.
> 
> ...


I am going to do you a BIG favour. I know that the virus will never touch you so......
when you have finished all your painting and are looking for jobs to do.......you can come here and paint a couple of rooms 
How generous am I then.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

Jeez......could this even force me into doing some housework some days for something to do!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I see garages are on the list that can remain open, so presumably as long as they are still getting enough business they will.
> 
> I emailed the dentist last night to cancel my check up. Don't see the point of putting myself or anyone at the surgery at any risk.


I lost a filling just before this kicked off. Its not hurting and is in a place I clean quite easily. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I lost a filling just before this kicked off. Its not hurting and is in a place I clean quite easily. Not sure what to do.


I don't think they will treat you unless it becomes seriously painful. Anything that requires drilling with the associated water spray is out I believe.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't think they will treat you unless it becomes seriously painful. Anything that requires drilling with the associated water spray is out I believe.


Really. I didn't know that.
Ta.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2020)

I'm being very responsible in these difficult times. 

1. I filled the CRV with diesel yesterday at my local petrol station - supporting a small local business.
2. The car will only be used for essential journeys - reducing pollution and traffic congestion.
3. My bicycle shall be used for most shopping - avoids car parks and enables self distancing, whilst being environmentally friendly.
4. I'll avoid greencrocers and buy my veg from the farmers barn across the road - supports local business and reduces transportation of goods.
5. Beer will be sourced from my local brewery which is doing home delivery - supports local business.
6. Exercise will be doggie walking around the local lanes, tracks, dunes, beaches and nature reserve - avoiding contact with other people.
8. Other shopping will be done online, where possible - avoiding unnecessary journeys.

So........apart from the lack of social interaction.......theres not much change.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2020)

Dishes washed. Bed made. Hoovering done. Dusting done. Washing in the machine. Shower had. Now what and it's only 9.30.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am going to do you a BIG favour. I know that the virus will never touch you so......
> when you have finished all your painting and are looking for jobs to do.......you can come here and paint a couple of rooms
> How generous am I then.


Thanks Dave. Would this be essential travel?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2020)

Garage said they are still allowed to carry out MOTs. Car delivered to garage.

Dentist says the crown should be fitted to complete the treatment.

Mrs P is still asleep........ updates to follow ,🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

@PaulSB Only just getting my car done in time. He is closing his doors at lunchtime! He isn't required to but is doing it for the health and safety of himself, mechanics and customers.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2020)

The word on my club Facebook page is when Michael Gove was asked about cycling distances he replied:

"Whatever is normal for the individual"

Jeez.........when did I ever look to Michael Gove for moral guidance?


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2020)

@Dave7, yodel have confirmed they left the parcel, containing my half of the exchange, outside your door at 02:49 this morning. They knocked, but received no answer.

You'll be sending your half of the exchange soon I take it.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

MOT's are now suspended!


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> MOT's are now suspended!


You weren't worried you'd fail and the car sail through?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> You weren't worried you'd fail and the car sail through?


Still don't know if it's passed. Should hear shortly. Talk about cutting it fine getting it in with literally hours to spare!


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2020)

I've been on the B & Q website looking at the cost of papering and painting our lounge.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2020)

I am glad i had mine done in February.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> MOT's are now suspended!


I think that's Vehicle Approval Tests - a different thing to MOTs.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks Dave. Would this be essential travel?


I will have a word with bojo when I next see him and let you know.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> I think that's Vehicle Approval Tests - a different thing to MOTs.


Ahhhh. Never noticed that! I just google Coronavirus and MOT and that's what came up.oops.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2020)

I've just been down the paper shop, its like a Sunday morning, its that quiet its spooky, we've lost the background traffic hum.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I've just been down the paper shop, its like a Sunday morning, its that quiet its spooky, we've lost the background traffic hum.


We've half finished roadworks. The traffic lights for part of which have disappeared.


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2020)

It has been suggested by the DVSA that if MOT testing is suspended they will issue exemptions for vehicles that run out of test during that time, but they stress vehicles must still be roadworthy.


----------



## derrick (24 Mar 2020)

I have risen. No point in getting up early. Will be going for a ride with the wife. Then some more diy in the loft. The sun is out so might have a beer in the garden. There still seems to be a few cars about.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

We were planning a walk but I have just taken 2 paracetemol due to a headache and feeling cold/shivery. 
I will see if they perform their magic.


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2020)

Two paracetomol? That's about a tenners worth.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

Car home having passed its MOT. Can't see it being back on the road anytime soon now.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Two paracetomol? That's about a tenners worth.


I mugged an old lady** so got them free.
But don't tell anyone 
Blimey.....old people used to be 50. Now old people are ninety


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2020)

I have done my exercise, well I've been
















outside and walked around my pile a bit.


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2020)

Your piles are so big you dan walk around them?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Your piles are so big you dan walk around them?




Yep.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have done my exercise, well I've been
> View attachment 510147
> 
> 
> ...


Want to do a house swap?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Want to do a house swap?


----------



## slow scot (24 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have done my exercise, well I've been
> View attachment 510147
> 
> 
> ...


Your first picture (the water feature) is very reminiscent of the paintings done by Monet at his property at Giverney. A beautiful series of paintings of water lilies. Well worth a"Google" if you don't know them.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2020)

slow scot said:


> Your first picture (the water feature) is very reminiscent of the paintings done by Monet at his property at Giverney. A beautiful series of paintings of water lilies. Well worth a"Google" if you don't know them.




Yes. I have seen them before.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2020)

Just got back from my 10 mile essential shopping ride to pick up a newspaper - got to keep informed in this time of crisis.
Essential exercising next - taking doggie for a walk.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2020)

Cycling. Having thought about this a lot, read the views here, listened to my club mates and consulted with my wife I've decided to continue riding.

I'm limiting this to local rides of 25-35 miles - two hours depending on the route. This I feel I can genuinely call exercise.

I won't be wearing club kit.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Cycling. Having thought about this a lot, read the views here, listened to my club mates and consulted with my wife I've decided to continue riding.
> 
> I'm limiting this to local rides of 25-35 miles - two hours depending on the route. This I feel I can genuinely call exercise.
> 
> I won't be wearing club kit.


Yep. I feel an hour or two is reasonable.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Mar 2020)

I've been washing down the floor in the outhouse in preparation for giving it a coat of paint.
Gloriously warm in the back garden. Anyway, I digress, we live close to one of the flightpaths into Hurn ( Bournemouth) Airport. 

In the space of half an hour I've seen a very big Virgin airplane, not a Jumbo but a long four engine job. 

This was followed in short order by a British Airways flight. 
Neither of those two carriers use Bournemouth so I'm guessing they are flying people back from overseas.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Cycling. Having thought about this a lot, read the views here, listened to my club mates and consulted with my wife I've decided to continue riding.
> 
> I'm limiting this to local rides of 25-35 miles - two hours depending on the route. This I feel I can genuinely call exercise.
> 
> I won't be wearing club kit.


I am sure you are correct. My only reservation/concern is (as I have said) if you are on ypur own and have an off** or a problem.
This is just an opinion......I am not suggesting we break the rules.
Out of interest the guide is not to cycle in groups. I googled "what is a group". A group is defined as 2 or more .


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

Have you seen tomorrows forcast !!!
According to bbc its going to be 17° here


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My only reservation/concern is (as I have said) if you are on ypur own and have an off** or a problem.


Just wondering ...
Comparing different solitary activities - cycling around the lanes with decorating a living room. I wonder what the accident statistics show to be of higher risk?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Just wondering ...
> Comparing different solitary activities - cycling around the lanes with decorating a living room. I wonder what the accident statistics show to be of higher risk?


Definitely DIY!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have you seen tomorrows forcast !!!
> According to bbc its going to be 17° here


We appear to have a prolonged mostly dry period ahead. I think the weather is having a laugh!


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Mar 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Just wondering ...
> Comparing different solitary activities - cycling around the lanes with decorating a living room. I wonder what the accident statistics show to be of higher risk?



As long as you wear full PPE ( Totectors, overalls, mask, gloves and hard hat) you should be OK. Oh, and a fall arrestor if you're going up a step ladder. 😉


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2020)

The thought of injury has never held me back from any activity that benefits my physical or mental health.
I can see no benefit in being the most perfect corpse in the cemetery.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Just wondering ...
> Comparing different solitary activities - cycling around the lanes with decorating a living room. I wonder what the accident statistics show to be of higher risk?


Decorating I imagine, by a long way.
But after my off at the weekend thats the one that jumps into my mind


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Decorating I imagine, by a long way.
> But after my off at the weekend thats the one that jumps into my mind


Don't let it play on your mind.
Best thing to do after an off, is to get straight back on again.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> We appear to have a prolonged mostly dry period ahead. I think the weather is having a laugh!


Yes.. .the virus is due to peak and be over by July 17th.
There is thunder, lightening, a cold front and heavy raim due to start July 18th.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure you are correct. My only reservation/concern is (as I have said) if you are on ypur own and have an off** or a problem.
> This is just an opinion......I am not suggesting we break the rules.
> Out of interest the guide is not to cycle in groups. I googled "what is a group". A group is defined as 2 or more .



There's always the possibility I might bump in to a friend who lives in the neighbouring village. 🤫


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2020)

Every room in my flat has four walls, a ceiling a door, and a floor except the hall which has nine doors 
I was going to go on the turbo, but my right knee started hurting so leave that for another day.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> The thought of injury has never held me back from any activity that benefits my physical or mental health.
> I can see no benefit in being the most perfect corpse in the cemetery.


No, that imo is the right attitude and I am now ready to resume cycling. Just told MrsD I will out tomorrow. Just a 15 for me.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No, that imo is the right attitude and I am now ready to resume cycling. Just told MrsD I will out tomorrow. Just a 15 for me.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Don't let it play on your mind.
> Best thing to do after an off, is to get straight back on again.


Dirk, I had to get back on to get home .
But my chest was sooo sore. I got the bike on its rack but no way could I get it down again till now.


----------



## gavroche (24 Mar 2020)

Started painting the decking this morning, at least started on the railings. Takes ages !! Decking itself is next, then my bike shed. Coffee stops are getting longer as I work along......
As far as the cycling is concerned, although the weather calls for it, I will stick to what I said and not risk a fall and putting more pressure on the NHS. I know some of you might say I am far too cautious and the chances are no higher than in normal circumstances, but my conscience would bother me if I did. Anyway, 3 weeks is not that bad if the rules are more relaxed after that. Walking the dog will suffice for now and turbo training.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Started painting the decking this morning, at least started on the railings. Takes ages !! Decking itself is next, then my bike shed. Coffee stops are getting longer as I work along......
> As far as the cycling is concerned, although the weather calls for it, I will stick to what I said and not risk a fall and putting more pressure on the NHS. I know some of you might say I am far too cautious and the chances are no higher than in normal circumstances, but my conscience would bother me if I did. Anyway, 3 weeks is not that bad if the rules are more relaxed after that. Walking the dog will suffice for now and turbo training.


3 weeks ??? I like your optimism


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure you are correct. My only reservation/concern is (as I have said) if you are on ypur own and have an off** or a problem.
> This is just an opinion......I am not suggesting we break the rules.
> Out of interest the guide is not to cycle in groups. I googled "what is a group". A group is defined as 2 or more .



Both offs and problems are rare, I'm struggling to remember the last time I had a problem, most problems I can fix at the roadside, I keep a small toolkit in the saddlebag. Offs are the same, my last off was about five years ago, and resulted in a skinned knee and elbow. I'm thinking I'm going to just carry on and do rides like Monday's ride, straight through and without a stop.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Started painting the decking this morning, at least started on the railings. Takes ages !! Decking itself is next, then my bike shed.


Out of interest what do you paint the decking with?
When we had the static we had a big area of decking and nothing would last more than a few months.
At first I took photos which I sent to the manufacturer and they gave a full refund but we never found a solution.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2020)

North Devon is the warmest place in the country today, according to the forecasters.
19.3° C in the shade in my garden at the mo.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> North Devon is the warmest place in the country today, according to the forecasters.
> 19.3° C in the shade in my garden at the mo.


What's Mo doing in your garden!!


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2020)

A lovely day here. Eerily quiet out...


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> A lovely day here. Eerily quiet out...


Well.....put it away then! *


*Apologies to Eric Morecombe.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2020)

Car passed MOT but got an advisory on front tyres. I knew this would happen as I checked them with the guy who was doing the MOT.

Crown fitted. Feels a bit proud but the dentist wasn't prepared to do any polishing down. He'll do it next time I go.

Mrs P has approved cycling. A good day.

Good things are beginning to happen. I mentioned the village help group which has formed. Charlie (female) went to the local veg shop. Came back with 56kgs of potatoes and has left them in her backyard - free to all to collect.

I'm NOT hoarding potatoes 😇


----------



## gavroche (24 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Out of interest what do you paint the decking with?
> When we had the static we had a big area of decking and nothing would last more than a few months.
> At first I took photos which I sent to the manufacturer and they gave a full refund but we never found a solution.


Ronseal Garden Paint. I bought two 2.5 litres tins at £14.99 each. It says 5 year guarantee on the tin. I will do my shed first and then the decking if any left over. For the railings, I have used Ronseal touch up. 
Railings are done now so Bike shed tomorrow if weather ok.


----------



## gavroche (24 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 3 weeks ??? I like your optimism


I am only quoting what Boris said last night, review after 3 weeks. Like you, I doubt it will be long enough, they had 50 days in China and it is just beginning to work but they are staying on lockdown until early April though.


----------



## derrick (24 Mar 2020)

Got my ride done, Was nice to social distance the wife for a bit  She was on the ride but i kept my distance. Wired up the lighting circuit for the staircase up into loft, Had a good day, The air smells much nicer without all the cars on the road. Had a couple of video chats with friends. Time for some food. So not all bad, 





https://www.strava.com/activities/3213232723


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> I am only quoting what Boris said last night, review after 3 weeks. Like you, I doubt it will be long enough, they had 50 days in China and it is just beginning to work but they are staying on lockdown until early April though.


He said it would be reviewed in 3 weeks, and could be relaxed or increased as the situation demands. It's a review, and we shouldn't attempt to draw conclusions into the result.


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Mar 2020)

Looking at how the virus has progressed in other countries there is no chance the rules will be relaxed. The best we can hope for is more of the same .


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2020)

At least Greta Thurnberg should be happy now that the worlds economies have ground to a halt. Just think of the reduction in pollution!


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2020)

The way the chumps of the great british public are behaving theres no chance of the restrictions being relations.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> The way the chumps of the great british public are behaving theres no chance of the restrictions being relations.


Police were stopping drivers on the main road from Barnstaple to Ilfracombe today and asking them where they were going, if they were key workers etc.
I think they might be abusing their powers somewhat, as no legislation has been introduced to restrict use of private vehicles yet.


----------



## gavroche (24 Mar 2020)

Bring the army in and introduce road blocks I say. There are too many idiots who still don't understand the gravity of the situation.


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2020)

I agree with the sentiment completely. Alas, the 3 squaddies we have left aren't enough to do anything meaningful on that front. If they want to call me up and give me a big box of baton rounds then I'd be only too happy to help.


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Police were stopping drivers on the main road from Barnstaple to Ilfracombe today and asking them where they were going, if they were key workers etc.
> I think they might be abusing their powers somewhat, as no legislation has been introduced to restrict use of private vehicles yet.


A constable in uniform has the power to stop vehicles. The rest of it, for the moment, is an engagement and education process.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I agree with the sentiment completely. Alas, the 3 squaddies we have left aren't enough to do anything meaningful on that front. If they want to call me up and give me a big box of baton rounds then I'd be only too happy to help.


Lance O'Classic reporting for duty.


----------



## 12boy (25 Mar 2020)

I just learned the gov of Colorado had ordered the pot dispensaries closed as non essential but the outcry was so strident they were reopened yesterday with lines around the block. Rode a bit today and except for the dog park saw no one except a couple of old's like myself on the bike park. Windy but clear enough to count the trees on the mountain about 7 miles away. I've read when people migrated West through the western states the emptiness and vastness was opressive and drove some mad. I kinda like it but the limited sight distances on the east coast seem claustrophobic to me.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2020)

Morning.  Off for a walk while it's quiet.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2020)

Good morning. We've had a light frost and now have a beautiful day dawning.

Our milk lady delivered before 5.15, it's usually 6.30. Wondering what that means? I know folk in the village have been asking for her number.

First lockdown ride at 9.30 - all a bit weird. I've been looking for an old cycling jersey to wear but remember now I binned them all. Found an old winter jacket so that will have to do. I'm not wearing club kit till this is all done.

As soon as we have enough daylight I'll get a second coat of emulsion on in the kitchen. Hopefully before I ride.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2020)

@Mo1959 thank you for your support. I shouldn't have got involved but sometimes ill informed and rude remarks get my goat. I'll try to step back now.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

Morning. Misty start here, but it is supposed to be 17 deg here today. Woohooo. Stay safe out there folks. X


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2020)

Mornin' all.
Filled in the registration form to become an NHS Volunteer last night. Wonder how long it will take to process if they've got anywhere near their 250k target.


----------



## Paulus (25 Mar 2020)

Morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
A lovely sunny start to the day here and the forecast is good for the next day or so. 
Out with the dog shortly for another solitary walk, it is easy to keep the required distance apart, even later on in the day as there is so much space across the fields. 
I may have to go to the local grocers to get some fresh produce, so I will combine this with a ride out. All boxes ticked, and then back to the gardening.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2020)

good morning people, a bright and sunny morning again, I've got a line full of washing out, plus the clothes horse is full.


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2020)

I have risen!

Muttley walked. Very quiet out there. The message is perhaps finally sinking in.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 thank you for your support. I shouldn't have got involved but sometimes ill informed and rude remarks get my goat. I'll try to step back now.


I can't bite my tongue. Lol. Cheeky beggar! Him I mean not you.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2020)

Wee bit dull and murky but very mild. Few spits and spots that didn’t come to much.


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2020)

Morning all 
Off for a Boris Ride later.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> Off for a Boris Ride later.


I could make a rude remark but I will refrain.


----------



## screenman (25 Mar 2020)

Morning all, bright and sunny here, yesterday I spent most of the day sorting out all my screw pots and still have a way to go before that job is finished. I am determined to clear as much unneeded stuff out over the lockdown, question, how small does a piece of wood need to be before it will not come in handy at a later date?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, bright and sunny here, yesterday I spent most of the day sorting out all my screw pots and still have a way to go before that job is finished. I am determined to clear as much unneeded stuff out over the lockdown, question, how small does a piece of wood need to be before it will not come in handy at a later date?


Only problem with having clear outs at the moment is the recycling centres seem to be closing. Ours is now shut.


----------



## screenman (25 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. We've had a light frost and now have a beautiful day dawning.
> 
> Our milk lady delivered before 5.15, it's usually 6.30. Wondering what that means? I know folk in the village have been asking for her number.
> 
> ...



Dulux Diamond is the stuff to use, one coat and an amazing finish, not I hasten to add from a retail warehouse though.


----------



## screenman (25 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Only problem with having clear outs at the moment is the recycling centres seem to be closing. Ours is now shut.



Plenty of room to store it before it needs to go, some of it might even come back into being useful.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Dulux Diamond is the stuff to use, one coat and an amazing finish, not I hasten to add from a retail warehouse though.


Never tried that one, thanks for the tip. I use MacPherson's trade when I buy from our local paint shop, always my preferred choice, or Valspar if I have to buy from B&Q. Big fan of Farrow and Ball but have only rarely used them. I once painted fully fitted pine bedroom wardrobes (very 70s) with their Estate Eggshell with great results and a finish which is still good today and know sign of damage/wear despite constant use.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2020)

Just went on the Laithwaite's wine website to change some personal details. The site is closed and they have stopped taking orders until the backlog is cleared 

More panic buying folks


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Misty start here, but it is supposed to be 17 deg here today. Woohooo. Stay safe out there folks. X


Disaster here. Forcast was showing 17° and has now dropped right down to 16°


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I could make a rude remark but I will refrain.


Oh go on.... we love it when you talk dirty


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Disaster here. Forcast was showing 17° and has now dropped right down to 16°




OMG. How will you cope


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2020)

God it's not even 8.30. I feel like I have been up for hours. Another coffee in a minute I think.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

Good morning all.
A beautiful day. I was up at 07.20, got stuck into clearing up, washing some glasses n pots. It gives me a buzz and makes me feel superior if I can have everything done with house warm for when MrsD arises.
Todays plan is a 10 mile ride then both of us going for a local walk**
**I have lived here 30+ years and never knew this walk was here. Its a cycling/walking route that my mate showed me last Saturday.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> A beautiful day. I was up at 07.20, got stuck into clearing up, washing some glasses n pots. It gives me a buzz and makes me feel superior if I can have everything done with house warm for when MrsD arises.
> Todays plan is a 10 mile ride then both of us going for a local walk**
> **I have lived here 30+ years and never knew this walk was here. Its a cycling/walking route that my mate showed me last Saturday.


You rebel......2 spells of exercise!


----------



## pawl (25 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, bright and sunny here, yesterday I spent most of the day sorting out all my screw pots and still have a way to go before that job is finished. I am determined to clear as much unneeded stuff out over the lockdown, question, how small does a piece of wood need to be before it will not come in handy at a later date?




Trouble is when your doing a job you realise that small off cut was taken to the tip.The number of times I look and think that might come in useful


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG. How will you cope


Welshie. We must pull together in this crisis. I will do my best to overcome such adversity.
TBH we may eat al fresco later on.


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You rebel......2 spells of exercise!


It's only one spell - with a breather in the middle.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You rebel......2 spells of exercise!


Do you know I honestly never thought of that.
May have to re-think my plans.


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TBH we may eat al fresco later on.


Cannibal


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do you know I honestly never thought of that.
> May have to re-think my plans.


I was only joking. Personally I think 6 bouts of exercise with no contact would be preferable to just 1 where you are too close to others.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

I will be cycling. I took a photo of my pond yesterday. It would be a nice place to read a book


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Trouble is when your doing a job you realise that small off cut was taken to the tip.The number of times I look and think that might come in useful



I've got a shed full of that might be usefuls. What happens is you use all the stuff that's useful and are left with the stuff that you'll never use, but you don't want to throw it all away.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Trouble is when your doing a job you realise that small off cut was taken to the tip.The number of times I look and think that might come in useful


We have a chiminea and keep wood offcuts and cut branches for that.
Last week I paid a bloke to clear a load of rubbish from the side garden.
After he had gone, guess what?? Yup.....he had taken all my nice dry wood


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2020)

It weird. Frosty on the ground in the shade, but in the direct sunlight it's blummen warm.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I will be cycling. I took a photo of my pond yesterday. It would be a nice place to read a book
> 
> View attachment 510341


I could quite happily sit there all day.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I will be cycling. I took a photo of my pond yesterday. It would be a nice place to read a book
> 
> View attachment 510341


Now be honest. Can you really read or do you just look at the pictures?
But I do like your pond.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You rebel......2 spells of exercise!



Question is, can you ad them up? if you don't exercise one day can you do two the next day?


----------



## pawl (25 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I will be cycling. I took a photo of my pond yesterday. It would be a nice place to read a book
> 
> View attachment 510341


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now be honest. Can you really read or do you just look at the pictures?
> But I do like your pond.



I can read even joined up writing.


----------



## pawl (25 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now be honest. Can you really read or do you just look at the pictures?
> But I do like your pond.


----------



## pawl (25 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I could quite happily sit there all day.




Better to sit on the bank otherwise it sends the page’s soggy


----------



## aferris2 (25 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Disaster here. Forcast was showing 17° and has now dropped right down to 16°


Even worse for us. Forecast 25. Actually got up to 27°. Sat outside in the shade all day. Nearly beer o'clock now though


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But I do like your pond.


Not the best chat up I've ever heard


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Not the best chat up I've ever heard




I'll take it


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I will be cycling. I took a photo of my pond yesterday. It would be a nice place to read a book
> 
> View attachment 510341


Waterproof book?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Not the best chat up I've ever heard


I did debate saying that I liked her lillies but decided against that


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Waterproof book?




E-reader


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2020)

Does a Triathlon count as 3 exercises?


----------



## pawl (25 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I've got a shed full of that might be usefuls. What happens is you use all the stuff that's useful and are left with the stuff that you'll never use, but you don't want to throw it all away.



In my case I’m beginning to think in my case it’s an age thing.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

I see that car owners have just been given a free pass where an MOT is due in the near future.


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2020)

It's great. My 6 month M.O.T. has just become a years ticket.


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2020)

Just back from my Boris Biking.
21 miles and 1300ft of climbing.
That was hard work after a 6 months layoff! 
I'll be so fit when this virus thingy ends!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I will be cycling. I took a photo of my pond yesterday. It would be a nice place to read a book
> 
> View attachment 510341


I have pond envy, this is beautiful.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2020)

I have been a rebel too. Just a quick 17 miles on the bike. I feel it’s plenty to maintain fitness without abusing the chance to get out.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2020)

Done my exercise ride. 30 miles, 2300 feet. Lots of people riding. It's a glorious day, if I could ride with my buddies we would probably do a century. 😞

A new piece of cycling etiquette I'd like to suggest. Out for my daily exercise ride - the first in lockdown - the first walker I saw jumped as far from the roadside as possible!!! 😀 Really.

So if I see walkers and it's safe I now move to the crown of the road and on narrow lanes to the right. Obviously a good line of vision is needed.

I got lots of smiles, waves and thank yous. It can only help make people love cyclists.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2020)




----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2020)

Found out this morning that the local cafe is still open and doing home deliveries, we've had tasty pork and stuffing baguettes for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have pond envy, this is beautiful.




Thanks


----------



## Paulus (25 Mar 2020)

All domestics have been done, the new part of the veg. patch has been turned over. Bike riding done, and vegetables bought from our local grocer who has everything you want. Only two people at a time though in the shop, fair enough. Some steak mince from the butcher next door, and beers bought from the Tesco's local on the same parade of shops. Result. 

My LBS has also closed, which is also on the same parade of shops

Now sitting in the garden, in the sun drinking a beer.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Now sitting in the garden, in the sun drinking a beer.


You are welcome to the beer but if you wouldn’t mind sharing the sun please. Still overcast here.


----------



## Paulus (25 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You are welcome to the beer but if you wouldn’t mind sharing the sun please. Still overcast here.


I'll have a word, see what I can do.🌞


----------



## 12boy (25 Mar 2020)

Yesterday was 12 C although a bit breezy at18 mph. Today it isn't. Mostly gone by noon, though. And this mini-velo will be my clown bike du jour.


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2020)

Went and sat in the summer house for an hour and cleaned my guns. Getting quite warm now.


----------



## pawl (25 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have been a rebel too. Just a quick 17 miles on the bike. I feel it’s plenty to maintain fitness without abusing the chance to get out.




Well done,Four miles more than me.Can I be a rebel to or is it age limited


----------



## pawl (25 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Found out this morning that the local cafe is still open and doing home deliveries, we've had tasty pork and stuffing baguettes for lunch.


Grab a load and. Bring them down here.🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️😃😃


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2020)

The butcher in the next village is still open for business, and is doing home deliveries too.


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> The butcher in the next village is still open for business, and is doing home deliveries too.


Our butcher is open as normal - limited number (2) allowed in the shop at any one time.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

Lovely afternoon here. 21 miles for me today. Very quiet here. Hardly any sound at all accept for the birds.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Grab a load and. Bring them down here.🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️😃😃



Cassilax on Roland Avenue, open till six


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2020)

Sat in the sun in the memorial park, its getting quite warm now, I might even take my jumper of.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2020)

Just got back, gave myself a good workout pushing my Good Lady around the perimeter path of the memorial park in her wheelchair, gives your core a good workout. It was lovely out in the spring sunshine. Driving there traffic was like a Sunday, though I noticed it was the same as Sunday when we were out, there were quite a few drivers well above the speed limits. Home now and having a  and a piece of cake.


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2020)

I beem moderately busy overseeing Mini D while Mrs D works from home. 

Mini D is off school, and during school hours theres no ipad, and educational activities only. Today she read for 90 minutes, then I gave her a lesson about fossils and the cambrian period, broke for lunch, then she did some painting, and finished for an hour watching an episode of Wonders of the Universe, which today was about light. I wonder how many kids will just be parked in from of their games console instead?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

My youngest grandsons were talking to me on messenger. Master j, I'm bored, I have cleaned and lubed my motorbike chain, played COD and I am now going for a walk. Crikey I said you must be bored if your going for a walk.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2020)

I went for a siesta. Might make this a regular routine until this is over. Better than sitting on the iPad all afternoon and getting a headache. Lol


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I went for a siesta. Might make this a regular routine until this is over. Better than sitting on the iPad all afternoon and getting a headache. Lol


It's a proven fact that afternoon napping is good for you.
2pm - 3pm is the optimum time.


----------



## pawl (25 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I beem moderately busy overseeing Mini D while Mrs D works from home.
> 
> Mini D is off school, and during school hours theres no ipad, and educational activities only. Today she read for 90 minutes, then I gave her a lesson about fossils and the cambrian period, broke for lunch, then she did some painting, and finished for an hour watching an episode of Wonders of the Universe, which today was about light. I wonder how many kids will just be parked in from of their games console instead?






I don’t no about mine d I’d like some of that.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's a proven fact that afternoon napping is good for you.
> 2pm - 3pm is the optimum time.


Not for me. I feel like death when I waken and takes quite a while to recover.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

A pleasant 2 hours in the garden. A nice glass of Shiraz was enjoyed.
Backing onto the country park we could hear folk walking the path.
It was possible to imagine all was well with the world


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Our butcher is open as normal - limited number (2) allowed in the shop at any one time.


Our local pub stayed open for takeaway meals but that has stopped now.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's a proven fact that afternoon napping is good for you.
> 2pm - 3pm is the optimum time.


I never got the hang of it. Unless I am really tired I cant sleep in the chair.
I still have memories of my Dad (60+ years ago), Saturday afternoon, Liverpool echo draped over his head to keep the light out....and me under death threat if I made a noise and woke him.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

I needed milk and bread today so I went I to the Co Op in Mach this afternoon. It was all quite civilized. No ques, no panic buying, no lots of people all pushing and shoving. Pasta, rice, flour wasn't in stock, but everything else was in stock. 

There was a rather sheepish looking couple in a soft top car looking around rather nervously. They must have seen all the home made banners telling outsiders to go home.

It was nice to be able to walk around the shop in a leisurely way. Much less stressful.


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2020)

A mate of mine in Fort William has been chuckling at all this business of folk running for the hills to escape coronavirus. Locals have been telling them they dont want them and they should go - a lot of the interlopers have replied to the effect "fine, but the principle holds true for us too - don't bother coming to our lowland hospitals when you fall ill." He says the arguing over it has got a bit proprietorial and petty.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> A mate of mine in Fort William has been chuckling at all this business of folk running for the hills to escape coronavirus. Locals have been telling them they dont want them and they should go - a lot of the interlopers have replied to the effect "fine, but the principle holds true for us too - don't bother coming to our lowland hospitals when you fall ill." He says the arguing over it has got a bit proprietorial and petty.




There is a slight difference though In that there are only two and a half million people in wales, and and a tiny number of hospitals and Drs. The proportions of Drs and hospital between Wales and England is huge. We don't have the capacity to take them. 

They also inundated places like Devon and Cornwall as well and were told to go home because they couldn't cope. So even their own people don't want them.


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2020)

I don't think there is a difference. If some twit is isolated himself in a corrie he won't need a Hospital and as Tim pointed out to me, half the people whittling in his neck of the woods would indeed end up in a lowland Hopsital if they fell Ill. It's a small island, and the idea that some small corner of it can't cope when a dozen miles away there is an abundance is quite silly.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2020)

A neighbour has reported she couldn't buy tonic today!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A neighbour has reported she couldn't buy tonic today!




Outrageous


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I don't think there is a difference. If some twit is isolated himself in a corrie he won't need a Hospital and as Tim pointed out to me, half the people whittling in his neck of the woods would indeed end up in a lowland Hopsital if they fell Ill. It's a small island, and the idea that some small corner of it can't cope when a dozen miles away there is an abundance is quite silly.


North Devon District Hospital has the sum total of 8 intensive care beds - barely enough to cope with the local area demand during normal times.
Our next nearest facilities are at Exeter or Plymouth on the other side of the county and a couple of hours away. NDDH would not cope with any extra cases if there was an influx of DFLs who went down with severe complications from Coronavirus.
This is why they are asking people not to self isolate in holiday homes.


----------



## Cavalol (25 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I don't think there is a difference. If some twit is isolated himself in a corrie he won't need a Hospital and as Tim pointed out to me, half the people whittling in his neck of the woods would indeed end up in a lowland Hopsital if they fell Ill. It's a small island, and the idea that some small corner of it can't cope when a dozen miles away there is an abundance is quite silly.




There's a lot of 'territorialism' about at the moment, smacks of 'Little Wales/England' syndrome.


----------



## 12boy (25 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Lovely afternoon here. 21 miles for me today. Very quiet here. Hardly any sound at all accept for the birds.
> 
> View attachment 510407
> 
> ...


My God, it is beautiful where you live. Any room for a boarder? Your lily pond is the shiznit. Reminds me of the Navajo prayer....There is beauty to my right and beauty to the left side. Beauty is behind me and before me. I walk in beauty.


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2020)

12boy said:


> My God, it is beautiful where you live. Any room for a boarder? Your lily pond is the shiznit. Reminds me of the Navajo prayer....There is beauty to my right and beauty to the left side. Beauty is behind me and before me. I walk in beauty.


She's a bit too far from the sea for my liking.......


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A neighbour has reported she couldn't buy tonic today!


Ohh dear. We have an unopened bottle of gin and am planning to get some tonic water to go with it. Dam.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I never got the hang of it. Unless I am really tired I cant sleep in the chair.
> I still have memories of my Dad (60+ years ago), Saturday afternoon, Liverpool echo draped over his head to keep the light out....and me under death threat if I made a noise and woke him.



I tend to keep going till just after tea, I'll sit down with the paper, the news will be on and the next thing I know is that the One Show has started. I'd like stay awake but can't manage it.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

12boy said:


> My God, it is beautiful where you live. Any room for a boarder? Your lily pond is the shiznit. Reminds me of the Navajo prayer....There is beauty to my right and beauty to the left side. Beauty is behind me and before me. I walk in beauty.




Thank you so much. I must admit I am really lucky to live out here.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> She's a bit too far from the sea for my liking.......
> View attachment 510465




Only about 30 miles.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Only about 30 miles.


Two hours easy riding away, unless you're with PaulSB.


----------



## pawl (25 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A neighbour has reported she couldn't buy tonic today!





Wonder where she got the Gin from.


----------



## pawl (25 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I tend to keep going till just after tea, I'll sit down with the paper, the news will be on and the next thing I know is that the One Show has started. I'd like stay awake but can't manage it.





My naps seem to occur in the afternoon.Start watching a stage of the TDFusually come round to watch the sprint finish


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A neighbour has reported she couldn't buy tonic today!


Drink isn't considered essential, so will be restocked at the store managers discretion.

Buy now, whilst current stocks last. Or start brewing your own!


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Only about 30 miles.


That's about 29.5 miles too far.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's about 29.5 miles too far.


She does have some "interesting" folk in the area though. She might say otherwise though.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Drink isn't considered essential, so will be restocked at the store managers discretion.
> 
> Buy now, whilst current stocks last. Or start brewing your own!


It is now. The Gov has just declared off licences as essential.


----------



## Cavalol (25 Mar 2020)

Erm, sort of had a blast being retired early but expensive hobbies and a wife who is less than amused about me kicking round not doing much meant it was time for another job. Wanted something part-time, like 4 hours a day, got 7.30-5.00 5 days a week, every second Saturday 8-4. Incredibly hard work (warehouse in motor trade) but actually surprisingly enjoyable.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2020)

Life is interesting. As I have said we back onto a country park.
About 45 minutes ago there was a very loud bang like an explosion. 10 minutes later police arrives with floodlights etc. Police were walking through the park with torches.
No idea what has gone on but they seem to have packed and gone now.
Ahh well, off to bed now.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Life is interesting. As I have said we back onto a country park.
> About 45 minutes ago there was a very loud bang like an explosion. 10 minutes later police arrives with floodlights etc. Police were walking through the park with torches.
> No idea what has gone on but they seem to have packed and gone now.
> Ahh well, off to bed now.


There's been a few explosions round that area this month.

Don't sleep too hard!!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2020)

Good morning gang. Am I first? Woohooo.

A frosty start here but it's supposed to be another nice day for us.

Stay safe folks. X.


----------



## screenman (26 Mar 2020)

Lovely and sunny outside, I am trying to adjust to doing things slowly, an missing playing with dents though.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Mar 2020)

Mornin' all.
Frosty and bright here too. Ride or run for today's single exercise? 🤔


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, bright and sunny again this morning, I've been awake since half four,  bike ride for me this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2020)

Good day. I don't think there was a frost last night and it's another beautiful morning.

Lockdown ride at 09.30 for which I need to work out a flat route. All the local loops from my house involve climbs. Interesting yesterday to see the police patrolling a very popular local climb. Never seen a police vehicle on this road before and twice in 30 minutes? Makes you wonder.

Emulsion is complete in the kitchen. Three door frames and a window to gloss. Hoping one coat is enough especially on window frame. Then it's empty the cupboards for a deep clean and strip and reseal the kitchen floor. We have sealed Amtico tiles - last forever - which need a very thorough clean.

Had a WhatsApp from my best friend last night. I've been worried about her so this is good. 🙂


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Mar 2020)

Good morning lovely forumites,

I'm kicking myself for prevarication a month or so back when I was considering the purchase of a "Smart Trainer" 

Looks like I'm going to be confined to the house for 3 months, Mrs Tenkay is supposed to keep her distance and sleep in separate rooms 😢

I went online to see what smart trainer is available at a reasonable cost and see they're like hens teeth.

Ah well, back to painting the outhouse floor, after that I'll probably be practicing the fold/unfold on my Brommie so I look "well cool" when I'm back in circulation 😉


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Mar 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Frosty and bright here too. Ride or run for today's single exercise? 🤔



I vote run as you can meditate at the same time 🙏 Omm🙏 🏃😁


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's been a few explosions round that area this month.
> 
> Don't sleep too hard!!


Have there really ?
There was a strange spate of car and bin arson attacks but Ive not heard of any explosions.
Apart from when I had those mushy peas of course.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2020)

Morning. Just back a wet walk. That fine drizzly rain that seems extra wet. Lol.

Unfortunately the middle swathe of Scotland is covered by rain clouds today while everyone else appears to be dry. At least it meant it was extra quiet.

It felt weird walking back along the streets that all still had curtains and blinds shut, obviously having a long lie as they have no work to get up for.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2020)

Just realised I have to put the kitchen lights back up. I know which circuit they are on but I'm so scared of electricity I will turn the whole house off at the consumer unit.

Then patrol the entire house to check everything is working, showing right time etc.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2020)

Morning all. As everywhere its lovely and sunny.
The wound on my leg started weeping yesterday so i bathed it and re-dressed it last night. It was sore overnight but settled down now.
Who was it gave me the link to the dressings from superdrug ?? Any chance you could resend it please.... thanks.
That virus thing re-visited us yesterday. Both were lightheaded, legs like lead and kept slightly losing balance. Not so bad this morning but I wont cycle till I am sure thats gone.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Just back a wet walk. That fine drizzly rain that seems extra wet. Lol.
> 
> Unfortunately the middle swathe of Scotland is covered by rain clouds today while everyone else appears to be dry. At least it meant it was extra quiet.
> 
> It felt weird walking back along the streets that all still had curtains and blinds shut, obviously having a long lie as they have no work to get up for.


I see a baby boom next December


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. As everywhere its lovely and sunny.


Speak for yourself. I'm under here somewhere!


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Speak for yourself. I'm under here somewhere!
> View attachment 510535




Thats like we were the other week


----------



## Paulus (26 Mar 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. Nice and sunny outside again this morning. 
I have just remembered a beer making kit the my daughter bought me for Christmas. I think today will be a good day to start the process off.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees. Nice and sunny outside again this morning.
> I have just remembered a beer making kit the my daughter bought me for Christmas. I think today will be a good day to start the process off.


I don't suppose this could be converted to a tonic making process? Serious shortage here in Lancashire and we have a lot of gin. 

I did wonder if people were buying tonic because Trump, I think, said quinine is a cure?


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I did wonder if people were buying tonic because Trump, I think, said quinine is a cure?


Jeez, what else is that idiot going to come out with! Donald Trumpet more like


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2020)

Morning all 
Todays exercise will be a short doggie walk around the lanes, with a long walk around to the village to pick up some shopping tagged on immediately after.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> Todays exercise will be a short doggie walk around the lanes, with a long walk around to the village to pick up some shopping tagged on immediately after.


Hmm. I wonder if this rain stays on if it might be a good idea to pop round too. Might be quiet if people don't want to venture out in the rain.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez, what else is that idiot going to come out with! Donald Trumpet more like




He is scary. Totally on another planet


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Plenty of room to store it before it needs to go, some of it might even come back into being useful.


Its a good idea to store your junk before dumping it. It solves the inevitable need for an object the day after you threw it away!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Its a good idea to store your junk before dumping it. It solves the inevitable need for an object the day after you threw it away!


Yep. Not the first time I have cleared out my hall cupboard. Months down the line I find I need something I threw out and need to buy it again! Lol


----------



## The Rover (26 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. I don't think there was a frost last night and it's another beautiful morning.
> 
> Lockdown ride at 09.30 for which I need to work out a flat route. All the local loops from my house involve climbs. Interesting yesterday to see the police patrolling a very popular local climb. Never seen a police vehicle on this road before and twice in 30 minutes? Makes you wonder.
> 
> ...



Morning.

Southport would be a nice flat route from yours. I’m sticking to 2 hr ish rides so a little too far for me at the moment. I thought I’d timed my ride spot on yesterday by arriving back at my house bang on 28 miles on my wahoo until strava knocked it down to 27.8. 

My OCD hasn't fully recovered yet.

Neighbours comment on why I circle the cul de sac occasionally and look at me like I’m weirdo when I explain I’m trying to even up the numbers.........


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2020)

Copied from my facebook page.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Copied from my facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Must be Drago and Dave


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Mar 2020)

I think the wife's hinting about do some painting in the house.The only thing is i haven't got the right brushes....Damn


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2020)

I'm going to go for a bike ride later, while Mrs D is watching Emmerdale.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Mar 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Council tax bill is £1400. When we bought this house way back in 1988 the rateable value was £1250. More than happy with that rise over that length of time . 😀


The rateable value was not the amount you actually paid, it was used in the calculation of the amount to pay, ie payable = rateable value * rate, if my memory is correct.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Mar 2020)

Apparently the government of the time(Tories) were so rushed to get the council tax through that they used local estate agents to drive around in their cars and spend seconds outside a property and just quickly jotting the details down.That is why imo a lot of properties have got the wrong bands.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Apparently the government of the time(Tories) were so rushed to get the council tax through that they used local estate agents to drive around in their cars and spend seconds outside a property and just quickly jotting the details down.That is why imo a lot of properties have got the wrong bands.


I'm sure my dads was too high. 3 bedroom bungalow that was the same as a huge stone villa round the corner. I looked into having it checked but it sounded such a rigmarole I never bothered.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2020)

Still eerily quiet here. Walked round to the Co-op for a few things. You can tell by looking at most of the people that they are terrified. Horrible, but good in a way I suppose if it means they are sensible.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez, what else is that idiot going to come out with! Donald Trumpet more like


I like him.
He has promised to stop this virus by Easter. That gets my vote


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2020)

We found out what our explosion was last night.
Some idiots torched a wheelie bin and the bang was a container exploding.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2020)

Just back from a 15 mile bimble. Nice and sunny but cold in a few places. I had to wear my gloves and hat.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2020)

The Rover said:


> Morning.
> 
> Southport would be a nice flat route from yours. I’m sticking to 2 hr ish rides so a little too far for me at the moment. I thought I’d timed my ride spot on yesterday by arriving back at my house bang on 28 miles on my wahoo until strava knocked it down to 27.8.
> 
> ...


Absolutely and we often do a 60-65 mile circuit there. For the moment I'm trying to be socially responsible and keep my rides to around two hours.

36 miles today with 15.3avg. A nice ramble through flattish lanes in a big circle over Brindle Hill >Eccleston >Mawdesley > Rufford >Croston >Buckshaw >Whittle le Woods >Home

By chance I got 36.00 dead on - you'd love it! 😀


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I think the wife's hinting about do some painting in the house.The only thing is i haven't got the right brushes....Damn


You can borrow mine. I have the right brushes but if I lend them to you I won't have the right brushes. Solves a problem for your wife and me. Win win.

Would this be a bad time to tell Mrs CS hardware stores are still open??


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Would this be a bad time to tell Mrs CS hardware stores are still open??


Lol. Ours was, but has this morning put a notice up to say he is closed now. Barely anything left open now.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Mar 2020)

Wonderful bimble out Carburton, Holbeck and Whitwell today. Don't often head out that way until the summer, so got to enjoy some views through hedgerows that I don't normally get because, well, foliage 🌳


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2020)

At long last got out for a shortish run today. First since Christmas so not very far. First thing in the morning appears to be the best time before everybody has got themselves together.
Bread with added Allbran rising and a korma simmering in a cast iron pot which seems to produce better curry than the stainless ones I normally use.
Nice to have something positive to say for a change. The garden awaits with lots of weeds and long grass tho’.
If you want to see the photos I took they are on picture of the day.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2020)

Exercise today consisted of a 4 mile walk testing out MrsD's new Sabichi wheels.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Exercise today consisted of a 4 mile walk testing out MrsD's new Sabichi wheels.
> 
> View attachment 510578




Absolutely no comment whatsoever from me on that thing.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You can borrow mine. I have the right brushes but if I lend them to you I won't have the right brushes. Solves a problem for your wife and me. Win win.
> 
> Would this be a bad time to tell Mrs CS hardware stores are still open??


I'm saying NOTHING!


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Absolutely no comment whatsoever from me on that thing.


Well...I'm not using the car and we can walk to the shops. It's a lot easier than carrying several heavy bags for a couple of miles.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> At long last got out for a shortish run today. First since Christmas so not very far. First thing in the morning appears to be the best time before everybody has got themselves together.
> Bread with added Allbran rising and a korma simmering in a cast iron pot which seems to produce better curry than the stainless ones I normally use.
> Nice to have something positive to say for a change. The garden awaits with lots of weeds and long grass tho’.
> If you want to see the photos I took they are on picture of the day.


Besides vindaloo etc korma is the only curry i dont like. TBF I only tried it once many years ago. I found it too sweet but maybe was a bad example.
Bread with allbran. Thats interesting. How much do you add and what does it do for the bread?


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t understand why the prescriptions and chemists are so much busier. Are people trying to stockpile their medicines too?


My oldest daughter (a nurse practioner), says they have dozens of patients, who have not formally had inhalers, now claiming to have asthma and requesting inhalers, perhaps that is one reason


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2020)

Went to a chemist for some Floradix.....sold out.
Melolin for my leg.....sold out.
We then went for a walk which took in a Spar shop. Tried to get some bananas.....sold out.
Everyone we passed was courtious and kept at least 2 metres away.
Going out in the garden now.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2020)

Ticketmaster have informed me this will all be over by 7.30pm February 5th 2021.

At least this is what I assume as they've emailed to offer me tickets to see Milton Jones in Sheffield that evening.

Should I phone Bojo????


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Went to a chemist for some Floradix.....sold out.
> Melolin for my leg.....sold out.
> We then went for a walk which took in a Spar shop. Tried to get some bananas.....sold out.
> Everyone we passed was courtious and kept at least 2 metres away.
> Going out in the garden now.



bananas! We normally have one each, with breakfast, so, 14 per weekly shop. We managed to get a delivery slot with ASDA, they will only allow you to buy 5 bananas!


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Just back from a 15 mile bimble. Nice and sunny but cold in a few places. I had to wear my gloves and hat.


Just gloves and a hat? No wonder you were chilly.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Just gloves and a hat? No wonder you were chilly.




I like to frighten the natives. It ensures that no one comes near my home.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Besides vindaloo etc korma is the only curry i dont like. TBF I only tried it once many years ago. I found it too sweet but maybe was a bad example.
> Bread with allbran. Thats interesting. How much do you add and what does it do for the bread?


I had a shop bought carrots which will not keep so a biggish pot of curry and korma is the only one in the house so eat some and freeze the rest. 
The all bran mix does not look good so far. It did not rise well and is still in the oven. It will still be edible but the experiment will not be repeated probably. Need to wait and see.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2020)

I got back a short time ago having ridden 55 miles, my route out through Balsall Common, Hockley Heath and on to Hatton, did a small loop in Hatton and came back through Lowsonford and past Packwood house, Baddesley Clinton and through Balsall Common. Not a non stop ride today, I forgot my cereal bar so had to call into the Co Op in Hockley heath for a bar. A lovely day for a bike ride, a bit chilly at first but warming up nicely as the morning progressed, great fun on the way out running before a tailwind, not so much fun slogging into the wind on the way back with fading legs, my legs started to fade as I rode past Baddesley Clinton and by the time I was riding through Balsall Common I was riding on empty. My last ride on the fixed till next winter, I put a smidge under 2000 miles on the fixed over the winter, my next ride will be on gears.








View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46225905


----------



## derrick (26 Mar 2020)

Just got back from a ride. There are a lot more cars on the road today people are still not complying.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2020)

The Starley Sportive, the event organised by the club I used to ride with, was initially postponed due to the storm that weekend, its now been called off with riders able to get their entry fee back, so far most riders who commented on the facebook post announcing the cancellation have said pass my entry fee to the charity I don't want it back


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2020)

Why is white sugar sold by the kilo, but brown sugar by the lb?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why is white sugar sold by the kilo, but brown sugar by the lb?




Is this a quiz? I am shoot at quizzes.


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why is white sugar sold by the kilo, but brown sugar by the lb?


To annoy europhiles and proponents of the metric system?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ticketmaster have informed me this will all be over by 7.30pm February 5th 2021.
> 
> At least this is what I assume as they've emailed to offer me tickets to see Milton Jones in Sheffield that evening.
> 
> Should I phone Bojo????


Personally I will stick with Mr Trump. Easter 2020 sounds much better to me.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2020)

Just heard that Warrington Hospital is no longer allowing ANY vistors.
I was supposed to have my cancer camera 4 weeks ago but they have not been contacted...... not sure whether to phone them


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> bananas! We normally have one each, with breakfast, so, 14 per weekly shop. We managed to get a delivery slot with ASDA, they will only allow you to buy 5 bananas!


We can take or leave them. I normally have one if riding 20 miles or before golf.
These were for MrsDs 94 year old aunty as she has one for breckie every day.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I had a shop bought carrots which will not keep so a biggish pot of curry and korma is the only one in the house so eat some and freeze the rest.
> The all bran mix does not look good so far. It did not rise well and is still in the oven. It will still be edible but the experiment will not be repeated probably. Need to wait and see.


The allbran mix turned out not too bad but only rose by about two thirds of normal. Forgot to add that in my usual slapdash manner I added a small handful of mixed fruit. Tastes ok


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The allbran mix turned out not too bad but only rose by about two thirds of normal. Forgot to add that in my usual slapdash manner I added a small handful of mixed fruit. Tastes ok
> View attachment 510605


Have to say it looks a bit heavy/doughy.
I bet it would make nice toast.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have to say it looks a bit heavy/doughy.
> I bet it would make nice toast.


Not at all doughy. The texture is heavier than usual but it tastes nice. At the moment better eaten as it is but if it lasts a day or two may try toasting it. I will certainly use up the remnant of allbran making more.


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Mar 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> The rateable value was not the amount you actually paid, it was used in the calculation of the amount to pay, ie payable = rateable value * rate, if my memory is correct.


Perhaps I phrased it incorrectly. Back in 1988 I was paying £1250 , this year I am paying £1400.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2020)

I'd eat it. (The loaf that is!)


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2020)

Yesterday I realised that I'm low on food (I didn't stockpile. like a lot of others seem to have done), so I resolved to go to Tesco today. This morning of course I received an NHS letter telling me that I'm in a high risk group and shouldn't go out AT ALL.

So I went to Tesco and stocked up a bit...


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2020)

btw I tried to get onto the Tesco home delivery service. I logged on and created an account, then looked at delivery times/dates - and found there was no chance of a delivery before April 15th. I would have starved by then.


----------



## gavroche (26 Mar 2020)

My painting is going well, in fact, nearly finished , only the back to do tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> btw I tried to get onto the Tesco home delivery service. I logged on and created an account, then looked at delivery times/dates - and found there was no chance of a delivery before April 15th. I would have starved by then.




I managed to get a slot with Asda for 14th April. Luckily I will be able to last until then. If I can't I will send out an SOS to my son


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2020)

We'll all have immaculately decorated houses and manicured gardens by the time this is all over.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I managed to get a slot with Asda for 14th April. Luckily I will be able to last until then. If I can't I will send out an SOS to my son


I was going to buy some seeds and get planting in my raised bed, but all I could get was carrots and radishes. They'll do for now but I might stick a few potatoes in and see if they grow. I've done it before with some that had been hanging around so long that they sprouted. Instead of throwing them out I planted them and they provided quite a few spuds later.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2020)

Mr WD has been copicing the trees abd bringing the wood down into the log srore. He can cut it up at his leisure then. 

No decorating done.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> We'll all have immaculately decorated houses and manicured gardens by the time this is all over.


Plus bad backs from all the digging, aching wrists from the painting and maybe even aches and pains from falling off ladders. Count me out... its TV and the internet for me!


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I was going to buy some seeds and get planting in my raised bed, but all I could get was carrots and radishes. They'll do for now but I might stick a few potatoes in and see if they grow. I've done it before with some that had been hanging around so long that they sprouted. Instead of throwing them out I planted them and they provided quite a few spuds later.


I ordered seeds yesterday from Thomson & Morgan. Broad beans and cabbage mainly but they appeared to have no problem with stock.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2020)

We have root vegetable seeds on order. They should be here soon.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I ordered seeds yesterday from Thomson & Morgan. Broad beans and cabbage mainly but they appeared to have no problem with stock.


I'll bet my neighbour has plenty of seeds, he always buys a lot. I'll get him to chuck a few over the fence! lol


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I got back a short time ago having ridden 55 miles, my route out through Balsall Common, Hockley Heath and on to Hatton, did a small loop in Hatton and came back through Lowsonford and past Packwood house, Baddesley Clinton and through Balsall Common. Not a non stop ride today, I forgot my cereal bar so had to call into the Co Op in Hockley heath for a bar. A lovely day for a bike ride, a bit chilly at first but warming up nicely as the morning progressed, great fun on the way out running before a tailwind, not so much fun slogging into the wind on the way back with fading legs, my legs started to fade as I rode past Baddesley Clinton and by the time I was riding through Balsall Common I was riding on empty. My last ride on the fixed till next winter, I put a smidge under 2000 miles on the fixed over the winter, my next ride will be on


Several of those places sound familiar from my narrowboating experiences in the region, although did pass through some of them on the bike on my way back from Portsmouth last year. Nice area.
Kudos on that number of miles on the fixie. 👍


----------



## derrick (26 Mar 2020)

I have used all the plasterboards. So no plastering till i can get a delivery.🤔 Still have a few bits to get on with. Then there is always the garden.😁 Not had a chance to play in the man cave for a few days. The sun was out after our ride today, so we had a beer in the garden. Cant beleive this week has just flown by. Not even a row with the other half.


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2020)

Derrick, why is the lady dressed like a prototype car in disguise?


----------



## derrick (26 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Derrick, why is the lady dressed like a prototype car in disguise?


There is no accounting for a woman's taste in clothing. I am saying no more,


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2020)

Don't forget people........

8.00pm tonight outside and clap for the NHS

👏👏👏


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2020)

Just been out for a quick 18.7 mile coronavirus government mandated fitness ride. Did a loop out in the countryside into Buckinghamshire, then back via the villages. Very little traffic, although the drug dealers are still trading with gusto.


----------



## 12boy (26 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Personally I will stick with Mr Trump. Easter 2020 sounds much better to me.
> As far as I am concerned you can have him but no sending him back. In my seventy years there have been few worse excuses for a human being let alone a president.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2020)

OK. I think I can get away with this in here. Probably in very bad taste but we laughed:

"Whoever said one person can't change the world never ate an undercooked bat"

I really apologise if anyone is offended.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2020)

We went for a walk along the canal tonight. Not many people around except a bunch of kids sharing a spliff.

I despair.....


----------



## 12boy (26 Mar 2020)

On a different note, here's an old Wyoming story about social distancing.... a man was homesteading in the Thermopolis area of Wyoming and hadn't seen another human being for 18 months. Looking up to the northwest ridge he was surprised to see a horseman riding down to his place. When in earshot the stranger said " howdy...I am John Bartlett your neighbor from Sheridan (about 150 miles away) and I heard someone was living by the hot springs and thought I would invite you up for a Christmas party, can you make it?" 
The homesteader asked " Can you tell me anything about the party?"
Mr. Bartlett replied "There will be good food, lots to drink, a little dancing and maybe a few fights. Who knows, perhaps you will get lucky!"
The homesteader replied "Count me in and I'll be looking forwards to it. Thanks for the invite".
As Mr Bartlett rode away the homesteader called out "By the way, what should I wear?
Mr Bartlett replied " whatever you want....it's just you and me".


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We went for a walk along the canal tonight. Not many people around except a bunch of kids sharing a spliff.
> 
> I despair.....


A word of advice which you may not have thought of.
If you pass anyone along the canal and step your 2 metres away......just make sure you step away from the water .
No thanks needed, really


----------



## GM (26 Mar 2020)

Evening all. Been using the internet a bit sparingly the last couple of days, got told off by SWMBO because I was on here for most of the day on Monday. So been spending time in the garden doing a bit of tidying up and finished reading my Elton John autobiography, also read @IaninSheffield 's NZ blog, a great read it was too . We also spent a couple of days in Auckland at the start of are trip, lovely place reminded me of San Francisco but more hilly.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2020)

View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10218376617061095&id=1062811331


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2020)

Night Jim Bob


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob


Who were the girls? Mary Ellen and who else? Can’t remember now. Lol.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Who were the girls? Mary Ellen and who else? Can’t remember now. Lol.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_The_Waltons_characters


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob


Night Olivia


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2020)

Morning. We have another dull and murky day with the odd shower. Mild with light winds though. Just about finished my coffee and about to head out for a walk.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2020)

Morning gang. Another cold start here today. I wonder what new and wonderful things are in store for usm stat safe.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10218376617061095&id=1062811331



Nice one Dave


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2020)

Morning all.
Strange sleep which i put down to this returning lurgy. Went to bed early, very tired. Woke up at 12.30 covered in sweat and had to change PJs. Straight back to sleep then 02.30 same again but so bad we had to turn the duvet over and another change of PJs. Straightback to sleep again. Very strange.
Another beautifuld day with a heavy frost.
Off to do some early food shopping for the aunty. Going early in the hope i wont have queue around the car park just to get in.
Hey ho.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2020)

Good morning. A frost last night which is still on the ground. Another glorious morning here. Cycling at 9.00 and I need to devise a route which passes my LBS - front mech is rubbing and I need a plain jersey.

Glossing is on hold as Mrs P says I should do outside jobs while the weather is good. She says it will snow at the weekend. Not on my forecast but who am I to argue?

After my ride it will be allotment time. I have asparagus crowns on order for April which may or may not arrive. The old bed is dieing out - asparagus does this so I have to establish a new one meaning I'm short of space.

This is not a good year to be short of room so I need to prepare new beds from scratch. A pain but needs must.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Evening all. Been using the internet a bit sparingly the last couple of days, got told off by SWMBO because I was on here for most of the day on Monday. So been spending time in the garden doing a bit of tidying up and finished reading my Elton John autobiography, also read @IaninSheffield 's NZ blog, a great read it was too . We also spent a couple of days in Auckland at the start of are trip, lovely place reminded me of San Francisco but more hilly.


Thank you kindly👍. Did you journal your visit to NZ?
Auckland definitely hilly, but I thought Wellington had the edge ⛰


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks,

Had a delivery of a case of beer yesterday. 
Mrs Tenkay took delivery, she'd been notified that the delivery driver would knock door / ring bell, Mrs Tenkay then had to count to three before opening the door to allow time for the delivery driver to have retreated 2 metres. 

It's another sunny day 🌞 roads eerily quiet and the sky seems a lot bluer with the reduction in air traffic. 
Hope you all have a lovely day 👍🙏


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Mar 2020)

Mornin' all. Somewhat foggy here at the moment. Missing the sunny welcome and the way that lifts the spirit for the start of the day. Looks like @Mo1959 has sent her weather down here.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2020)

We have friends who have a daughter in Australia. Our friends have a camper van over there - one of those pickup things with the camper bit demountable on the back. Our friends spend the winter in Oz and summer here. They visit their daughter and travel in the camper.

Got a WhatsApp last night. Currently in Tasmania and have been told to leave. Chaos on the ferries but they have a booking. They are trying to get back to their daughter but say it's 14 days quarantine each time they cross a state line. They have three states to cross. Then the issue is the daughter has three kids, one of our friends is 70+

Glad I'm at home.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2020)

I heard last night thay Morrisons and Asda website crashed. They are saying it could be weeks or ecen months before peopke can get a delivery. 

So glad I managed to book a delivery for Tuesday 14th April.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (27 Mar 2020)

Good Morning Everyone
I thought that was quite emotional last night everyone clapping for all the health staff.
Plan to get out about ten this morning for a bike ride..Then just mooch about the house.


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees, a lovely sunny start to the day yet again. 
What to do today? 
Another solitary dog walk followed by a solitary bike ride and then some more messing about in the garden. 
I was surprised just how many people opened their front doors at 8.00 last night and applauded. Well done everyone who took part, and a big BOO to those who couldn't be bothered.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, bright, sunny and cold agin this morning, shopping and odd jobs today.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Strange sleep which i put down to this returning lurgy. Went to bed early, very tired. Woke up at 12.30 covered in sweat and had to change PJs. Straight back to sleep then 02.30 same again but so bad we had to turn the duvet over and another change of PJs. Straightback to sleep again. Very strange.
> Another beautifuld day with a heavy frost.
> Off to do some early food shopping for the aunty. Going early in the hope i wont have queue around the car park just to get in.
> Hey ho.


Not sure I would be going to the shops with these symptoms!


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2020)

Morning all 

Shopping was odd yesterday. Walked down to Tesco and there was a queue about 100yds long where they were doing a one out - one in system. Beggar that, we thought.
Carried on around to the Co Op in the village centre. Straight in, and shopping done in about 5 minutes.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> I thought that was quite emotional last night everyone clapping for all the health staff.
> Plan to get out about ten this morning for a bike ride..Then just mooch about the house.



Yes it was. Most of our terrace was out and the ones who didn't know about it soon appeared when they heard our noise. We live very rurally but it was the thing to do. We have two doctors on our row - they are working God knows what hours, they are married and both happened to be home last night. 'Twas good.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2020)

Following a conversation on our local page on Facebook. Some woman is getting grief from a guy because she is asking if anyone has a wooden pallet she can have to make something in the garden to amuse her kids to keep them occupied. Basically, he is saying that's non essential and coming across as a pompous prick while she is trying to explain that her husband could pick it up when he is shopping and wouldn't come into contact with anyone. What do you think? Is he correct or just being an annoying twat?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Following a conversation on our local page on Facebook. Some woman is getting grief from a guy because she is asking if anyone has a wooden pallet she can have to make something in the garden to amuse her kids to keep them occupied. Basically, he is saying that's non essential and coming across as a pompous prick while she is trying to explain that her husband could pick it up when he is shopping and wouldn't come into contact with anyone. What do you think? Is he correct or just being an annoying twat?




Some people are just prats.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Following a conversation on our local page on Facebook. Some woman is getting grief from a guy because she is asking if anyone has a wooden pallet she can have to make something in the garden to amuse her kids to keep them occupied. Basically, he is saying that's non essential and coming across as a pompous prick while she is trying to explain that her husband could pick it up when he is shopping and wouldn't come into contact with anyone. What do you think? Is he correct or just being an annoying twat?


Annoying twat............................and other descriptions


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Following a conversation on our local page on Facebook. Some woman is getting grief from a guy because she is asking if anyone has a wooden pallet she can have to make something in the garden to amuse her kids to keep them occupied. Basically, he is saying that's non essential and coming across as a pompous prick while she is trying to explain that her husband could pick it up when he is shopping and wouldn't come into contact with anyone. What do you think? Is he correct or just being an annoying twat?


Yeah, I'll go with option 2.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2020)

We should have been on our way to Mevagissey with the caravan this morning.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Mar 2020)

I usually go into town to the record stall on the market but...
A) I can't get out
B) No way am I taking a bus (if they are even running now)
C) The record guy probably won't be there anyway

So I'll most likely have to do some tidying up around the house. I'll probably enjoy it once I get going (he said, hopefully)


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> So I'll most likely have to do some tidying up around the house. I'll probably enjoy it once I get going (he said, hopefully)


Nah, you won't....... I don't!


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Mar 2020)

Things are really getting weird, I was putting the bin out last night and all the neighbours came out and started clapping me 😉


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure I would be going to the shops with these symptoms!


Had it on and off for over 6 months Mo. Its certainly not connected with this virus. I woke at 06.30 feeling good.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> We should have been on our way to Mevagissey with the caravan this morning.


Is that ice cream parlour still there on the corner? I think there were 2, both Kelley's.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2020)

Off out to do my compulsory Boris Biking in an hour or so. 
I can't say - 'Yay - it's Fish Friday' as the village Chippy is shut.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Off out to do my compulsory Boris Biking in an hour or so.
> I can't say - 'Yay - it's Fish Friday' as the village Chippy is shut.


I don't think he said it was compulsory did he.  I suppose I'd better get out then


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2020)

Mission accomplished. Got to Aldi and there was a very civilised queue. I was maybe 40th. They counted us in and everyone was super pleasant to each other.
Shelves were well stocked apart from the obvious items.
Managed to get all the grocery items for the aunty so she is ok for a while.
I even got 2 bottles of whisky


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Off out to do my compulsory Boris Biking in an hour or so.
> I can't say - 'Yay - it's Fish Friday' as the village Chippy is shut.


We have cod loins in the freezer and will be having pan fried fish, chips and mushy peas with bread n butter. Would it help if I post a photo for you?


----------



## GM (27 Mar 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Thank you kindly👍. Did you journal your visit to NZ?
> Auckland definitely hilly, but I thought Wellington had the edge ⛰




No journal just a dairy of the places we visited. Only 2 days cycling, one in Queenstown and one in Melbourne. We were going to hire 's in Auckland but when my daughter saw some of the hills she said I think we'll just walk around. I've got a photo one similar to your one from the top of Mount Eden...


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We have cod loins in the freezer and will be having pan fried fish, chips and mushy peas with bread n butter. Would it help if I post a photo for you?


Yes - that would be really nice, thankyou......
I'll have to make do with fish fingers, frozen chips and peas.*

* Before Classic jumps in.......yes I will be cooking them first.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> No journal just a dairy of the places we visited. Only 2 days cycling, one in Queenstown and one in Melbourne. We were going to hire 's in Auckland but when my daughter saw some of the hills she said I think we'll just walk around. I've got a photo one similar to your one from the top of Mount Eden...
> View attachment 510775


Where's the cows?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2020)

I just had a phone call from someone called Harry. He said what with everything that is going on at the moment, they are offering a deep cleaning service. ' No thanks " i said " I have a husband for that purpose."


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't think he said it was compulsory did he.  I suppose I'd better get out then


Hmm. Maybe not yet. That horrible fine drizzle has come back on. Another coffee then.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just had a phone call from someone called Harry. He said what with everything that is going on at the moment, they are offering a deep cleaning service. ' No thanks " i said " I have a husband for that purpose."


Lol. Always someone out to capitalise on whatever is happening.


----------



## GM (27 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Where's the cows?




In the Isle of Wight last time I looked


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I heard last night thay Morrisons and Asda website crashed. They are saying it could be weeks or ecen months before peopke can get a delivery.
> 
> So glad I managed to book a delivery for Tuesday 14th April.


That was on Monday evening!!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Always someone out to capitalise on whatever is happening.




They won't be getting any money out of me.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just had a phone call from someone called Harry. He said what with everything that is going on at the moment, they are offering a deep cleaning service. ' No thanks " i said " I have a husband for that purpose."


I bought 12 bottles of sanitizer from some guy that knocked on the door. £10.00 a bottle but hey ho.
It actually says Syrup of Figs on the bottle but he assured me that was because they had run out of the proper bottles.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Had it on and off for over 6 months Mo. Its certainly not connected with this virus. I woke at 06.30 feeling good.


Did Good mind?


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yes - that would be really nice, thankyou......
> I'll have to make do with fish fingers, frozen chips and peas.*
> 
> * Before *Classic jumps in*.......yes I will be cooking them first.


As if I would poke fun at someone whose chippy was shut!


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Following a conversation on our local page on Facebook. Some woman is getting grief from a guy because she is asking if anyone has a wooden pallet she can have to make something in the garden to amuse her kids to keep them occupied. Basically, he is saying that's non essential and coming across as a pompous prick while she is trying to explain that her husband could pick it up when he is shopping and wouldn't come into contact with anyone. What do you think? Is he correct or just being an annoying twat?


He's a complete twat.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Always someone out to capitalise on whatever is happening.


Sure is. Yesterday I got a (full colour) flyer from a local undertaker showing all the coffins they have - offering easy payments! 

Not what I really wanted, given the current circumstances.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Following a conversation on our local page on Facebook. Some woman is getting grief from a guy because she is asking if anyone has a wooden pallet she can have to make something in the garden to amuse her kids to keep them occupied. Basically, he is saying that's non essential and coming across as a pompous prick while she is trying to explain that her husband could pick it up when he is shopping and wouldn't come into contact with anyone. What do you think? Is he correct or just being an annoying twat?



The. latter, IMHO


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I bought 12 bottles of sanitizer from some guy that knocked on the door. £10.00 a bottle but hey ho.
> It actually says Syrup of Figs on the bottle but he assured me that was because they had run out of the proper bottles.


That should give you a good run for your money......


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2020)

26 miles on the hybrid. Very badly timed weather wise. Heavy drizzle and very overcast 90% of the ride so I got soaked through. Wish I had put my Northwave Goretex boots on as my feet were even soaked. Still great to get out though. I think you appreciate it even more just now.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2020)

I am short of reading material now.
Last night I read a book that I have not read for years.
I read it cover to cover again this morning and am about to start it again.
I quite like my old Beano annual but have had enough of it.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2020)

Gorgeous sunny day here.
Been out and done my Boris Bimble - only 10 miles.
Back home for a beer and FF n chips.
Not the same as Fish Friday, but it will have to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Gorgeous sunny day here.
> Been out and done my Boris Bimble - only 10 miles.
> Back home for a beer and FF n chips.
> Not the same as Fish Friday, but it will have to do.
> ...


I like my grub but 6 fish fingers!


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Gorgeous sunny day here.
> Been out and done my Boris Bimble - only 10 miles.
> Back home for a beer and FF n chips.
> Not the same as Fish Friday, but it will have to do.
> ...


Looks quite tasty though. Childhood memories come flooding back.


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I like my grub but 6 fish fingers!


He's a growing lad.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2020)

I have bimbled. 11 miles only for me today. It was very cold even though the sun was shining. I wore my hat and gloves the whole time.


----------



## GM (27 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Gorgeous sunny day here.
> Been out and done my Boris Bimble - only 10 miles.
> Back home for a beer and FF n chips.
> Not the same as Fish Friday, but it will have to do.
> ...



6 fish fingers,  got to hand it to you though!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2020)

4 fish f


Dirk said:


> Gorgeous sunny day here.
> Been out and done my Boris Bimble - only 10 miles.
> Back home for a beer and FF n chips.
> Not the same as Fish Friday, but it will have to do.
> ...


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2020)

I'm going out about 1700hrs for a quick 15 miler. Need to get it in before the Derbyshire police snipers get down here.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2020)

A little bit of excitement here today, our normally ultra reliable washing machine decided it didn't want to rinse, spin or drain, having managed to empty it, mostly on the kitchen floor, and put the wet washing in the sink a quick inspection revealed a curtain fitting behind the filter jamming the pump, once that was removed it was fine and its now humming away in the background doing the next wash.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> He's a growing lad.


In which direction though!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> 6 fish fingers,  got to hand it to you though!


Lol. One of the prison officers I worked with used to be in the Australian navy and got his hand jammed in a gun. Lost the middle finger. He was nicknamed Kitkat.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mission accomplished. Got to Aldi and there was a very civilised queue. I was maybe 40th. They counted us in and everyone was super pleasant to each other.
> Shelves were well stocked apart from the obvious items.
> Managed to get all the grocery items for the aunty so she is ok for a while.
> *I even got 2 bottles of whisky *


Would one of those be payment for the parcel yodel dropped off.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Would one of those be payment for the parcel yodel dropped off.


I sent that to you 3 days ago.
Have to say I am slightly disappointed though. Those bog rolls were supposed to be unused.
Not to worry as the whisky has also been drunk once.
Enjoy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm going out about 1700hrs for a quick 15 miler. Need to get it in before the Derbyshire police snipers get down here.



It's a bit more hard core down our neck of the woods, heard a Chinook going over the house last night, lovely "whump whump" sound but wondered if something was going on.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I like my grub but 6 fish fingers!


I need the protein to maintain my superb musculature. 
I used to have 4 Weetabix for breakfast.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Mar 2020)

Nice day here so got the front grass cut and a small bit of weeding. Not plucked up courage to have a go at the top garden yet. Soil still too wet and cold to do anything useful anyway. I could do with a large bag of garden lime for the brassica bit but will just have to hope for the best I think.
Went out for a short trip on the trike from the house to attend to a couple of minor adjustments.
Neighbours seem to be looking after me. I got a gift of potatoes left over from a hotel that had closed and they have arranged for delivery of bacon and sausages from local pigs.
Small children can be a problem as my nearest neighbour has two aged 4 and 5 or thereabouts and the concept of keeping a distance is a bit beyond them. They are out in their garden and keep running over to show me treasures they have found despite parents keeping an eye on them. Don't like to discourage them but keeping away from them tactfully is difficult.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Small children can be a problem as my nearest neighbour has two aged 4 and 5 or thereabouts and the concept of keeping a distance is a bit beyond them. They are out in their garden and keep running over to show me treasures they have found despite parents keeping an eye on them. Don't like to discourage them but keeping away from them tactfully is difficult.


Just tell their parents that you were a mate of Jimmy Savile.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just tell their parents that you were a mate of Jimmy Savile.


You trying to start a fight?


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am short of reading material now.
> Last night I read a book that I have not read for years.
> I read it cover to cover again this morning and am about to start it again.
> I quite like my old Beano annual but have had enough of it.


Don’t know if they are still operating during “the crisis”, but, I often use an online outfit called. World of books, to buy secondhand books. Their service is excellent, in my experience.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I sent that to you 3 days ago.
> Have to say I am slightly disappointed though. Those bog rolls were supposed to be unused.
> Not to worry as the whisky has also been drunk once.
> Enjoy.


The deal was one bog roll for one bottle of whiskey. Someone else must have been getting greedy with regards the whiskey, I only sent the one.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just tell their parents that you were a mate of Jimmy Savile.


Yes, we live in a small cul-de-sac, the children who live here are playing in the street, have not seen that in years! Also, in our back garden, beyond the hedge, is a small girl, not actually seen her, but, can hear her continual questions, to her apparently patient “daddy”. My wife got her guitar out and had sing with her, over the hedge, to give her dad a break!


----------



## pawl (27 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Following a conversation on our local page on Facebook. Some woman is getting grief from a guy because she is asking if anyone has a wooden pallet she can have to make something in the garden to amuse her kids to keep them occupied. Basically, he is saying that's non essential and coming across as a pompous prick while she is trying to explain that her husband could pick it up when he is shopping and wouldn't come into contact with anyone. What do you think? Is he correct or just being an annoying twat?



What ever media you look at there will be some prat who who knocks a sensible in my option request


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2020)

Well 28 miles, 2450 feet, 12.7avg. A bit slow but some tasty climbs thrown in. I'm doing quite a lot of pootling which is unusual for me.

Set off from home over to Brinscall >Abbey Village >Belmont then dropped in to country lanes to Chapeltown and Edgeworth for some long climbs up towards Hoddlesdon before dropping down Darwen >Ewood >home.

So Darwen to Ewood is a busy road best avoided but I thought it would be quiet. Wrong! Darwen man proved today the same dickheads that close pass are the ones who don't understand essential journeys. Very angry with these people.

Then on Livesey Branch Road @The Rover will know this road I came within three feet of becoming a trophy on the bumper for a woman driving one of those feckin' big square boxes with wheels on. Necessary vehicle? No.

I saw her approaching on a side road to my right. Craning her neck to look left and edging forward, I'm 15 feet away, suddenly realized she was coming out, even when I'm in front of her three feet from her bumper she didn't see me.

Swift evasive action from me and a torrent of abuse. She looked in her mirror, waved and turned right 50 yards further down the road!! 😡😡😡


----------



## pawl (27 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Things are really getting weird, I was putting the bin out last night and all the neighbours came out and started clapping me 😉



Quite right .I have E Mailed her Mag requesting she considers you in the next round of honours list😀😀😀😀


----------



## gavroche (27 Mar 2020)

More painting done and I have a backache now so that's it for today ,feet up now. I have not gone on the turbo trainer yet, too busy and knackered.


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2020)

Just a heads up - if you get an email purporting to be from the Department of Health, warning you not to eat tinned pork because it contains coronavirus, you can ignore it. It's spam.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2020)

@Dirk. Just in case you have forgotten what real fish looks like.
With real wine of course


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 510840
> 
> @Dirk. Just in case you have forgotten what real fish looks like.
> With real wine of course


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2020)

changed my avatar in recognition of the current crisis. Only real fillum nerds will get it.


----------



## pawl (27 Mar 2020)

Nope.Give up.


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2020)

The Omega Man. Dr Robert Nevile, played by Charlton Heston. Perhaps the best end of civilisation movie ever made.


----------



## pawl (27 Mar 2020)

Scam Email allegedly from tv licensing I have not paid for four years .Threatend with bailiffs if didn’t pay by the 03/27/21
by 5-28-12 am

The way time and date the way it written is dodgy and I haven’t a license fee since I was 75. Might be knocking on a bit but not stupid Well not often.


----------



## The Rover (27 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well 28 miles, 2450 feet, 12.7avg. A bit slow but some tasty climbs thrown in. I'm doing quite a lot of pootling which is unusual for me.
> 
> Set off from home over to Brinscall >Abbey Village >Belmont then dropped in to country lanes to Chapeltown and Edgeworth for some long climbs up towards Hoddlesdon before dropping down Darwen >Ewood >home.
> 
> ...



Paul, I used to commute from mine to Astley Bridge on the bike and would NEVER ride through Darwen, it really is dingle land. For some reason it isn’t close passes there but pulling out on you without giving a ####.
I had Ian round from Ewood bikes last week to help with sound deadening his new van, I used to repair cars in a previous life and converted my T5 van two years ago so was able to help.
He messaged me yesterday asking to spread the word that he’s remaining open at the moment. Id mentioned you and the forum. ( he spoke well of you ).

quick edit. Livesey branch rd has its moment which seem to happen around tescos?!


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Scam Email allegedly from tv licensing I have not paid for four years .Threatend with bailiffs if didn’t pay by the 03/27/21
> by 5-28-12 am
> 
> The way time and date the way it written is dodgy and I haven’t a license fee since I was 75. Might be knocking on a bit but not stupid Well not often.


Tv licensing is a “regular” scam Email. I wonder how much they make from it?


----------



## pawl (27 Mar 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Tv licensing is a “regular” scam Email. I wonder how much they make from it?


 

In my case f all


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2020)

Just watched the space station go over, awesome as that was a first for me.


----------



## screenman (27 Mar 2020)

Once again I am supporting the Swedish economy, I hope they are grateful.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2020)

@Dave7, extra large roll on the way, make certain you're in and presentable.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2020)

The Rover said:


> Paul, I used to commute from mine to Astley Bridge on the bike and would NEVER ride through Darwen, it really is dingle land. For some reason it isn’t close passes there but pulling out on you without giving a ####.
> I had Ian round from Ewood bikes last week to help with sound deadening his new van, I used to repair cars in a previous life and converted my T5 van two years ago so was able to help.
> He messaged me yesterday asking to spread the word that he’s remaining open at the moment. Id mentioned you and the forum. ( he spoke well of you ).
> 
> quick edit. Livesey branch rd has its moment which seem to happen around tescos?!


Oh I knew about Darwen before today but thought that road would be quiet today. Wrong.

I saw Ian today, he seems in good spirits all things considered. I needed a jersey and always try to spend my money there.

The woman who nearly got me came out of a road just before Moorgate Street and then turned right on the roundabout in to Moorgate Street.


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2020)

Night Johnboy. Have a peaceful and symptom free sleep.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2020)

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy. Have a peaceful and symptom free sleep.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.


Night Olivia


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2020)

We did our first hedgehog release last night. This is Bilbo who will hopefully remain resident on our allotment. He has a friend called Barry - hard to tell them apart.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

Morning. To be dry but cold up here today with wind increasing. Think the morning walk will do me......just heading out now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Mar 2020)

Good morning one and all.
A bit of a nip in the air this sunny morning🌞
Felt a tad despondent as I was waiting for the coffee to finish brewing, no apparent reason. 
A few minutes of sitting quietly and focusing on my breathing sorted me out. 
Today I choose to be cheerful 😊👍
Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Mar 2020)

Mornin' all.
Decidedly grey out there today and sounds a bit blowy. Given the lower temperatures which were forecast, I'm reluctant to poke my nose out the door before heading out for . Think I'll leave it so it's a nice surprise.


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2020)

Good morning people, cold and cloudy this morning, I've put the washing out, must do some ironing later.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

Morning gang. I have been awake for hours but I was nice and warm in bed so stayed there .

Cold here today so I won't be going for a bimble. 

By the way @Drago the Omega Man was a terribly bad film.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning gang. I have been awake for hours but I was nice and warm in bed so stayed there .
> 
> Cold here today so I won't be going for a bimble.
> 
> By the way @Drago the Omega Man was a terribly bad film.



I remember the XYY man and the Six Million Dollar Man, but not the Omega Man.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> In my case f all


Thats a bit mean. Everybody has to earn a living


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Gooood morning everyone.
A good sleep last night. Was in bed very early and (apart from one pee visit) slept right through with no sweats .
Told MrsD to stay warm in bed while I cleaned up. Fried fish n chips is fine but it dont half leave a mess.
Just sat with my coffee now while listening to Tony Blackburn. Its recorded today so not as good but I like 60s music
And finally...... the forcast for today has improved so we will get our walk in later.
Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Paulus (28 Mar 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. A nice sunny start to the day if a tad chilly. Currently listening to Tony Blackbum on the radio and drinking a mug of tea.
Another quiet day will be had drinking more tea, listening to the radio and messing about in the garden. 
I will sneak out to walk the dog, and then maybe get out on the bike for a few miles. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

@Tenkaykev I think everyone will have those moments or days at this time. Its like sitting on a time bomb.
Its up to all of us to keep each others spirits up. May be just a nice word, bit of humour, even black humour (but not too black).
Look after yourself kev and 'keep your pecker up'


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees. A nice sunny start to the day if a tad chilly. Currently listening to Tony Blackbum on the radio and drinking a mug of tea.
> Another quiet day will be had drinking more tea, listening to the radio and messing about in the garden.
> I will sneak out to walk the dog, and then maybe get out on the bike for a few miles.
> Stay safe everyone.


How can you be listening to him..... he is on MY radio not yours, you wait your turn.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

Back a nice brisk 5 mile walk. Just a couple of early joggers out. Porridge this morning. Can hear it gently simmering. Should be ready now I think. 

We actually have a bit of sun at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Back a nice brisk 5 mile walk. Just a couple of early joggers out. Porridge this morning. Can hear it gently simmering. Should be ready now I think.
> 
> We actually have a bit of sun at the moment.


Mo, a serious question if I may. Why do you do it in a pot? It must take 2 hours to clean it up?
I use the packet. Mix with milk or milk/water, 2 mins 30 secs in the micro and its done.
It tastes good but TBH its many years since I did it in the pan so cant compare the two.


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2020)

Morning all 

Things are getting serious.....


----------



## GM (28 Mar 2020)

Morning all. My lovely wife has just brought me up a cup of tea. I've also been listening to Tony Blackburn, well the last half hour of it. Switched over now to Radio Paradise.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I remember the XYY man and the Six Million Dollar Man, but not the Omega Man.




You didn't miss anything believe me. . You would have wasted an hour and a half of your life.


----------



## GM (28 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We did our first hedgehog release last night. This is Bilbo who will hopefully remain resident on our allotment. He has a friend called Barry - hard to tell them apart.
> View attachment 510952





For the last couple of weeks we've been finding a hedgehog in our garden, well the dog has when we let him out to do his tiddle before going to bed. He just stares at it barking, so I have to go and rescue it. They're nice little creatures, wife has been leaving a little bit of food for it.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

I have never seen a hedgehog where I live. Not even dead ones on the road.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo, a serious question if I may. Why do you do it in a pot? It must take 2 hours to clean it up?
> I use the packet. Mix with milk or milk/water, 2 mins 30 secs in the micro and its done.
> It tastes good but TBH its many years since I did it in the pan so cant compare the two.


I've used that too. Think it was after calling in to see dad on my early cycle runs and he was making porridge the proper way so we had some together. I've got decent pots that don't really seem to stick. It was steeping while I ate it and cleaned easily.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have never seen a hedgehog where I live. Not even dead ones on the road.


Really? I thought there would have been loads around there.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Really? I thought there would have been loads around there.



Nope. Not even 1.


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thats a bit mean. Everybody has to earn a living






Not by trying to scam me there not☠️☠️☠️


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)




----------



## derrick (28 Mar 2020)

A suspected Covid-19 male patient is lying in bed in the hospital, wearing an oxygen mask over his mouth and nose. A young student female nurse appears and gives him a partial sponge bath. 
"Nurse,"' he mumbles from behind the mask, "are my testicles black?"
Embarrassed, the young nurse replies, "I don't know, Sir. I'm only here to wash your upper body and feet."
He struggles to ask again, "Nurse, please check for me. Are my testicles black?"
Concerned that he might elevate his blood pressure and heart rate from worrying about his testicles, she overcomes her embarrassment and
pulls back the covers.
She raises his gown, holds his manhood in one hand and his testicles gently in the other.
She looks very closely and says, "There's nothing wrong with them, Sir. They look fine."
The man slowly pulls off his oxygen mask, smiles at her, and says very slowly,
"Thank you very much. That was wonderful. Now listen very,
very, closely:
"Are - my - test - results - back?"


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2020)

Very angry. Walked up the village shop to buy some food and milk - essential stuff.

The village shop was rammed full of old duffers whod gone to buy nothing more essential than a newspaper, stood around in groups chopsing. I couldn't get to the door to leave because that would have meant walking within a metre of one of these groups. I very rudely ordered them to give me 2 metres so I could pass and they grudgjngly moved.

Then I walked the dog, and then local gamekeeper is driving his car to work. Not an essential use of a car, as he lives half a mile from work. Not an essential journey.

We are fecked. So many people are not taking this seriously and seem incapable of following the most basic of orders. Utter traits the lot if them.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Very angry. Walked up the village shop to buy some food and milk - essential stuff.
> 
> The village shop was rammed full of old duffers whod gone to buy nothing more essential than a newspaper, stood around in groups chopsing. I couldn't get to the door to leave because that would have meant walking within a metre of one of these groups. I very rudely ordered them to give me 2 metres so I could pass and they grudgjngly moved.
> 
> ...




Police are expecting people from England to try to come to Wales this weekend. They are going to be out in force telling them to go home. Stupid people


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2020)

derrick said:


> A suspected Covid-19 male patient is lying in bed in the hospital, wearing an oxygen mask over his mouth and nose. A young student female nurse appears and gives him a partial sponge bath.
> "Nurse,"' he mumbles from behind the mask, "are my testicles black?"
> Embarrassed, the young nurse replies, "I don't know, Sir. I'm only here to wash your upper body and feet."
> He struggles to ask again, "Nurse, please check for me. Are my testicles black?"
> ...




That’s just given me and Mrs p the biggest laugh of the week😄😄😄😄


Oops just thought hope this is fiction


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> That’s just given me and Mrs p the biggest laugh of the week😄😄😄😄
> 
> 
> Oops just thought hope this is fiction


Heard it before but still funny.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

I think today is going to be a major slobbing day. The sun is out but I can hear the wind.

I think I will be staying in my PJ's all day.


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, cold and cloudy this morning, I've put the washing out, must do some ironing later.




If it’s blowing as hard as it is here it will soon dry.Hope you have it well pegged our you have to get your bike out to get them from a neighbouring county


----------



## The Rover (28 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We did our first hedgehog release last night. This is Bilbo who will hopefully remain resident on our allotment. He has a friend called Barry - hard to tell them apart.
> View attachment 510952



awesome, as I mentioned my missus volunteers at the rescue and I’ve been requested to make some hedgehog houses so they can release some more, they can’t cope with the numbers. I’ll add a photo later of my first attempt. It’s a bit heath Robinson!

quick edit - we also released one last night called Quirky! I’ve just shown the wife your post and she’s delighted!


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2020)

I've not had that before, I'm on the Wicks DIY website and I'm in a virtual queue waiting to get on the website.


----------



## gavroche (28 Mar 2020)

Good morning all. Just got up and had my breakfast. Dull and grey outside so I think it is going to be a long, boring day. Still have my backache to keep me company.  Stay safe everyone.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have never seen a hedgehog where I live. Not even dead ones on the road.


Hedgehog Pies anyone?
http://charcutieranglais.blogspot.com/2011/10/hedgehog-pies.html?m=1


----------



## derrick (28 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I've not had that before, I'm on the Wicks DIY website and I'm in a virtual queue waiting to get on the website.


we had the same earlier in the week. got a delivery coming next Friday.


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Police are expecting people from England to try to come to Wales this weekend. They are going to be out in force telling them to go home. Stupid people


They were already turning motorhomes and caravans back on the North Devon link road yesterday, mainly folk from Birmingham and London from what I can gather.
There's a couple of holiday homes within 100yds of me which have had London and Birmingham registration cars mysteriously appear on their drives this week.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2020)

@Dirk, Timothy Taylors to stop exporting their products to the far south. 

Oh, London as well.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Very angry. Walked up the village shop to buy some food and milk - essential stuff.
> 
> The village shop was rammed full of old duffers whod gone to buy nothing more essential than a newspaper, stood around in groups chopsing. I couldn't get to the door to leave because that would have meant walking within a metre of one of these groups. I very rudely ordered them to give me 2 metres so I could pass and they grudgjngly moved.
> 
> ...


Police in Warrington are clamping down. Stopping cars to check where they are going etc.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Police are expecting people from England to try to come to Wales this weekend. They are going to be out in force telling them to go home. Stupid people


I dont think all police are stupid


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2020)

Weapons training for Mrs D today, I can't train her on the shotgun, but can at least demonstrate how to load it. Full air rifle and pistol familiarisation and training will go ahead though. The way idiots are behaving the rule of law and order _will_ fail.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have never seen a hedgehog where I live. Not even dead ones on the road.


If you see them during the day it usually means they are sick. Just after dusk is the time to go looking.

You're more likely to know if you have hedgehogs by spotting their pooh!! Here's a handy guide for you........😄

https://images.app.goo.gl/rn4f13XYS4GyrRjR6


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

Getting blowy out now. Can hear it making that whistling sound when it hits the corner of the house. I will just remain safely indoors for the rest of the day.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Mar 2020)

This no driving is a one size fits all policy which is fine in urban areas but where I live is being interpreted with a bit of common sense. People leaving their homes to walk in popular areas are too crowded but if they drive a couple of miles there are paths with nobody else around. I drove my trike in the car out of town a couple of miles and when I cycled I saw only one car. Today I will go from home and probably pass quite a few out walking. I can't win.
On a brighter note we no longer have newspapers in the local coop. Not that I ever bought any anyway but presumably it is to stop people appearing every day to enter the shop unnecessarily.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I dont think all police are stupid


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> This no driving is a one size fits all policy which is fine in urban areas but where I live is being interpreted with a bit of common sense. People leaving their homes to walk in popular areas are too crowded but if they drive a couple of miles there are paths with nobody else around. I drove my trike in the car out of town a couple of miles and when I cycled I saw only one car. Today I will go from home and probably pass quite a few out walking. I can't win.
> On a brighter note we no longer have newspapers in the local coop. Not that I ever bought any anyway but presumably it is to stop people appearing every day to enter the shop unnecessarily.


Why do you just not walk or cycle in the local environs? Common sense is that we follow the governments orders, not interpret them as loosely as we can to suit us.


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> @Dirk, Timothy Taylors to stop exporting their products to the far south.
> 
> Oh, London as well.


Thank God for that!
We'll be having more decent local beer instead.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Why do you just not walk or cycle in the local environs? Common sense is that we follow the governments orders, not interpret them as loosely as we can to suit us.


I think he is saying it is quite popular and therefor crowded near his house but if he drives a couple of miles he can walk/trike without being near anyone.
We have stuck to the rules re walking from our house but see the logic in driving a few miles for seclusion.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Mar 2020)

Well it was blowy out on the bike today, but manageable. Noticeably fewer cars about, but those that were seemed to be on a mission, or at least it felt that way to me.
Saw more folks on bikes than I normally would, which got me wondering whether this might eventually lead to more folks habitually taking exercise ... and what other unexpected outcomes might unfold.


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2020)

Boris said that off licences and brewery shops are essential outlets. 
We're down to our last 4 bottles of beer. 
So I rang my local brewer last night (I have his personal number ........ ) and ordered a couple of cases to pick up on Monday.
The brewery is 50 yds from where I store our caravan, so I'll drop in and pick up some books, bog rolls and MrsD's antihistamine tablets that we'd left in the van for our (cancelled) holiday.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Why do you just not walk or cycle in the local environs? Common sense is that we follow the governments orders, not interpret them as loosely as we can to suit us.


I would be putting myself in danger walking or cycling anywhere I can reach in the locality. The accessible footpaths and even the golf course approaches are too crowded for comfort. If I drive a couple of miles I can avoid all that. Should I remain indoors and add to my vitaminD deficiency? Common sense which I admit is lacking in too many people should be applied.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

It's very quiet where I live. All I can hear are the birds and the breeze. Same old same old same old for us.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Boris said that off licences and brewery shops are essential outlets.
> We're down to our last 4 bottles of beer.
> So I rang my local brewer last night (I have his personal number ........ ) and ordered a couple of cases to pick up on Monday.
> The brewery is 50 yds from where I store our caravan, so I'll drop in and pick up some books, bog rolls and MrsD's antihistamine tablets that we'd left in the van for our (cancelled) holiday.


What did you say his phone number was .
I like Abbot Ale and picked up 8 yesterday @ £1.00 per 500ml can.......not a bad deal.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Mar 2020)

Had an Email from Waitrose this morning. A while ago I took out one of their Waitrose cards ( some good offers and the free coffee was a bonus )
It's a pleasant 3 mile walk to the nearest store, a great part of it on a trailway. I learned after my first visit not to get distracted and buy on impulse, 1 wire basket full = 1 rucksack full 

The email said that Waitrose knew from the details that I'd submitted when applying for my card that I was now over 70. It also had a link to the Waitrose site where there were delivery slots available specifically for people in a similar situation.
I've managed to arrange a delivery for this coming Monday afternoon.


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2020)

A couple of local firms doing sterling service with grocery deliveries here, so no need to rely on the big grocers for home service. 

Were now pretty well stocked. Checking the dates I've identified 6 eggs, 2 pints or milk and a loaf of bread that we'll not use before their end dates, so I've given them to my elderly neighbours.

Also got 30 eggs for now from the farm I shoot at. Collected them from a big pile outside his gate, so no personal contact required.

Make the most of it while you can, because the government are threatening tighter restrictioms because people are taking the pith and can't be trusted.


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2020)

And a friend of Mrs D is upset. Her adult son got a fixed penalty for going to to buy...cake.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> And a friend of Mrs D is upset. Her adult son got a fixed penalty for going to to buy...cake.




. Outrageous. Cake is an essential food stuff.


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2020)

It's actually considered a food group in some parts of Corby.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> And a friend of Mrs D is upset. Her adult son got a fixed penalty for going to to buy...cake.


Well.......if its a long way away but the nearest shop then it is essential shopping then it should be ok.
If its not far away and he is capable of walking then, as you have previously stated, why doesn't he walk**.
I assume the fixed penalty is for driving when he doesnt need to.


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Very angry. Walked up the village shop to buy some food and milk - essential stuff.
> 
> The village shop was rammed full of old duffers whod gone to buy nothing more essential than a newspaper, stood around in groups chopsing. I couldn't get to the door to leave because that would have meant walking within a metre of one of these groups. I very rudely ordered them to give me 2 metres so I could pass and they grudgjngly moved.
> 
> ...



I can understand your feelings but not your use of the word old duffers which I am probably of that age group

However it would seem that the responsibility is for the situation in that particular shop is down to the owner and probably your annoyance should have directed at the shop owner for allowing that situation to develop.we only have a local co op Numbers are restricted entering by a staff member and distances inside are being maintained This is very small co op


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hedgehog Pies anyone?
> http://charcutieranglais.blogspot.com/2011/10/hedgehog-pies.html?m=1


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2020)

Naughty How do make Hedghog pie


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I think he is saying it is quite popular and therefor crowded near his house but if he drives a couple of miles he can walk/trike without being near anyone.
> We have stuck to the rules re walking from our house but see the logic in driving a few miles for seclusion.



In theory I would agree.Like the Peak District video of eight cars at a local beauty spot and a few people walking dogs or out for a walk .No problem the problem comes when others see this.and think great.You then have the situation Snowden Skegness and the other honey pots.experienced last weekend 

The time has come when we need to think about the consequences of are actions.


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> And a friend of Mrs D is upset. Her adult son got a fixed penalty for going to to buy...cake.




Just shows you can’t have your cake and eat it to unless you are prepared to pay for it.


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well.......if its a long way away but the nearest shop then it is essential shopping then it should be ok.
> If its not far away and he is capable of walking then, as you have previously stated, why doesn't he walk**.
> I assume the fixed penalty is for driving when he doesnt need to.


No, he was walking. I guess its difficult to argue that a cake counts as essential supplies.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> In theory I would agree.Like the Peak District video of eight cars at a local beauty spot and a few people walking dogs or out for a walk .No problem the problem comes when others see this.and think great.You then have the situation Snowden Skegness and the other honey pots.experienced last weekend
> 
> The time has come when we need to think about the consequences of are actions.




I am afraid that thinking about consequences would entail the need for brains and clearly a certain proportion of the people of the UK don't have any.


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> No, he was walking. I guess its difficult to argue that a cake counts as essential supplies.


You could if you were cycling.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Naughty How do make Hedghog pie


Ask the Chinese!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> In theory I would agree.Like the Peak District video of eight cars at a local beauty spot and a few people walking dogs or out for a walk .No problem the problem comes when others see this.and think great.You then have the situation Snowden Skegness and the other honey pots.experienced last weekend
> 
> The time has come when we need to think about the consequences of are actions.


Fully agree, no arguement there. But I think there is a big difference between the remote place he lives and eg people driving 100 miles to walk up Snowdon.
I also understand that the Gov' can't make different rules for people living in different areas. Hats off to the powers that be, I am glad the I haven't got to make those decisions.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> No, he was walking. I guess its difficult to argue that a cake counts as essential supplies.


Well it's shopping and we are, I believe, allowed to walk to the shops.
Maybe more to it?


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2020)

You're allowed to venture out to shop for essential supplies, not general shopping of any other kind. I doubt it's an issue if he'd brought eggs, milk, mince, bacon, vegetables, all the regular food shopping and slipped in a cake as well, but venturing out solely to purchase a Victoria sponge alone is a no no.


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ask the Chinese!


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2020)

Great idea Mo off down the takeaway


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> You're allowed to venture out to shop for essential supplies, not general shopping of any other kind. I doubt it's an issue if he'd brought eggs, milk, mince, bacon, vegetables, all the regular food shopping and slipped in a cake as well, but venturing out solely to purchase a Victoria sponge alone is a no no.


Maybe he was out for his daily exercise and popped into the shop on his way back?


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe he was out for his daily exercise and popped into the shop on his way back?


Sounds entirely plausible and difficult to disprove.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> You're allowed to venture out to shop for essential supplies, not general shopping of any other kind. I doubt it's an issue if he'd brought eggs, milk, mince, bacon, vegetables, all the regular food shopping and slipped in a cake as well, but venturing out solely to purchase a Victoria sponge alone is a no no.


A victoria sponge !!!! There is his problem. No self respecting teenager should be seen with that.
Now a whoppy doppy Danish pastry would be a different story.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Thank God for that!
> We'll be having more decent local beer instead.


You supped enough of it though.


----------



## Paulus (28 Mar 2020)

I got a bit excited a few minutes ago, I thought I had found a click and collect slot at a nearby Sainsbury's for next week. I booked said slot and did the usual shopping list. Went to checkout and the website told me I was not a vulnerable person and the collection slots had all gone.
Nothing now up to the 17th of April. Tesco is the same.


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Great idea Mo off down the takeaway


 ok who’s rung the police.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> ok who’s rung the police.


Lol. A small group of youths on bikes are currently the topic on my local Facebook page. I would say the voting so far appears to be 90% phone the police and 10% stop getting your knickers in a twist. I’m enjoying sitting back and watching


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> I got a bit excited a few minutes ago, I thought I had found a click and collect slot at a nearby Sainsbury's for next week. I booked said slot and did the usual shopping list. Went to checkout and the website told me I was not a vulnerable person and the collection slots had all gone.
> Nothing now up to the 17th of April. Tesco is the same.




I somehow managed to get a slot for 14th April with Asda. Woohooo


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

Apparently in Edgware a bakery owner was threatened with a fine of £80 due to vandalism according to a police officer who saw her work. She informed him that it was chalk and would wash off and she had only done it to help her customers stay safe and observe the 2 metre rule. He was not impressed by her explanation. He was spoken to by his superior after the incident. I have no doubt his superior called him every expletive in the book for making the police look like a load of incompetent dimwits.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently in Edgware a bakery owner was threatened with a fine of £80 due to vandalism according to a police officer who saw her work. She informed him that it was chalk and would wash off and she had only done it to help her customers stay safe and observe the 2 metre rule. He was not impressed by her explanation. He was spoken to by his superior after the incident. I have no doubt his superior called him every expletive in the book for making the police look like a load of incompetent dimwits.


This the one?
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/11272625/cop-threatens-fine-baker-north-london-coronavirus/


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently in Edgware a bakery owner was threatened with a fine of £80 due to vandalism according to a police officer who saw her work. She informed him that it was chalk and would wash off and she had only done it to help her customers stay safe and observe the 2 metre rule. He was not impressed by her explanation. He was spoken to by his superior after the incident. I have no doubt his superior called him every expletive in the book for making the police look like a load of incompetent dimwits.


I suspect we will hear stories of a few more “jobsworth” cops in the next few weeks.


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently in Edgware a bakery owner was threatened with a fine of £80 due to vandalism according to a police officer who saw her work. She informed him that it was chalk and would wash off and she had only done it to help her customers stay safe and observe the 2 metre rule. He was not impressed by her explanation. He was spoken to by his superior after the incident. I have no doubt his superior called him every expletive in the book for making the police look like a load of incompetent dimwits.




I saw that report.Couldnt believe it.Good job he wasn’t around when I was a kid .We always chalked hop scotch lines in the street and cricket stumps and the out line of goalposts on the wall If that member of the plod had been around the by dad woul have been bankrupt.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> This the one?
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/11272625/cop-threatens-fine-baker-north-london-coronavirus/




That's the one


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> I saw that report.Couldnt believe it.Good job he wasn’t around when I was a kid .We always chalked hop scotch lines in the street and cricket stumps and the out line of goalposts on the wall If that member of the plod had been around the by dad woul have been bankrupt.




Exactly. We had chalk all over the place pavement when we played hopscotch.


----------



## Paulus (28 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I suspect we will hear stories of a few more “jobsworth” cops in the next few weeks.


The article doesn't state whether the officer is a regular or a special hobby bobby. The few I have known over the years were all way too keen. Didn't want to be, or couldn't get into the regular Police force but went about their duties with too much over enthusiasm.


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2020)

I'd have told him to nob off. There's case law, chalk markings on the ground do not constitute criminal damage. That said, I suspect it's been bigged up or misreported.

Edit, looking at the pics it's a special. Waste of DNA the lot of them.

The entry requirements are the same as the regulars, same standards of fitness, reading, writing, entrance exam, etc. The ones who cant get in join the Asthma Police as PCSO's.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Exactly. We had chalk all over the place pavement when we played hopscotch.


Bloody hell welshie. I will be going to bed shortly and now I will have visions of you playing hopsotch. Please don't tell me you had pigtails.
I am having palpitations


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bloody hell welshie. I will be going to bed shortly and now I will have visions of you playing hopsotch. Please don't tell me you had pigtails.
> I am having palpitations




I had a long ponytail.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> The article doesn't state whether the officer is a regular or a special hobby bobby. The few I have known over the years were all way too keen. Didn't want to be, or couldn't get into the regular Police force but went about their duties with too much over enthusiasm.


The only special that I actually knew was a big overweight guy. Nice enough but a real wanabe.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I had a long ponytail.


Thats nearly as heart stopping. Enough enough


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> You supped enough of it though.


Not really.
Probably had 4 or 5 pints of it.
I always went for the guest ales when they were on.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Not really.
> Probably had 4 or 5 pints of it.
> I always went for the guest ales when they were on.


One or two less to try then.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Not really.
> Probably had 4 or 5 pints of it.
> I always went for the guest ales when they were on.


I like to try the specials but in the past have ordered pints and not enjoyed them. Now I ask for a taste before ordering


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I like to try the specials but in the past have ordered pints and not enjoyed them. Now I ask for a taste before ordering


I do the same.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Mar 2020)

Just had a Video chat with 2 of our daughters. We'd been using google Duo but one of the daughters set up a meeting using an app called "Zoom".

I got an email with a link to install it on my Macbook, daughter in Leeds on a Chromebook and the other in Bournemouth was using her phone.
It was excellent. I'd not used it before, Mrs Tenkay and I could see daughters and grandchildren.

Initially the conversation was switching full screen between whoever was talking at the time which was a bit strange. Then Willow ( our 2 1/2 year old grandaughter) started playing with mummys phone and Lo and Behold we can all see each other in a true conference call 

The current situation has led to us all making sure that we keep in touch regularly. While it's no substitute for being able to give them all a hug, it's certainly wonderful to be able to have a natter face to face.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2020)

Yet another comment on Facebook local page mentioning an hour for exercise. Don’t know where this keeps coming from. I managed to find the guidelines and he apologised give him his due. 

Think I’ll head through to bed and finish my book.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2020)

If either of my hedgehogs are missing I'll know where to come looking.........


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2020)

Meanwhile I think one coat of gloss is going to be adequate. Tomorrow I plan to clean the kitchen floor and cupboards.

I've had a text from No. 3 son. He is 26, I am 65:

"Do you know of any two player card games, bored with TV now, and I don't know where I put that cribbage board"


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If either of my hedgehogs are missing I'll know where to come looking.........


Where would that be...


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Meanwhile I think one coat of gloss is going to be adequate. Tomorrow I plan to clean the kitchen floor and cupboards.
> 
> I've had a text from No. 3 son. He is 26, I am 65:
> 
> "Do you know of any two player card games, bored with TV now, and I don't know where I put that cribbage board"


What was your answer?


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> What was your answer?


Snap.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Snap.


Same question, or is that an answer.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Mar 2020)

15-2 15-4 and one for his nob.


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> 15-2 15-4 and one for his nob.



As a child in our house it was "one for his nib" then I started going to pubs........


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2020)

Morning. Walk will be slightly later with the clock change. Just draining the last of the coffee before heading out. Only around 2 degrees so a bit chilly.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Mar 2020)

A bit sluggish this morning, that bottle of wine I opened last night so I could share a (virtual) toast with my daughters seems to have evaporated 🍷😉


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Mar 2020)

Mornin' all.
Never enjoy the return to waking in the dark.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2020)

Good morning. It's a glorious start to the day though a touch breezy. I'll be popping out for +/- 2 hours exercise which will take +/- 30 miles of cycling  😇

The gloss coat seems to be good and won't need a second coat. I'll check again in full daylight. 🤞Decorating finished in the kitchen. Today my plan is empty cupboards, clean with sugar soap and reorganise. Then the floor needs stripping, very thorough clean and resealing.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A bit sluggish this morning, that bottle of wine I opened last night so I could share a (virtual) toast with my daughters seems to have evaporated 🍷😉


Ah.......in which case I had better admit I'm also a bit sluggish. Good description.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

Good morning people, not sure what I'm doing today but I have a paste board and paint to pick up.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2020)

Good Morning. My god it's cold here. Brrr.


----------



## Poacher (29 Mar 2020)

Good morning all. My dawn ride was in a biting NE wind and occasional snow flurries; the bike computer read 2.1 degrees when I got back but was probably below that when I set out. Needless to say, it was not a long ride!
Now making bread for when Mrs Poacher eventually gets home - her flight from Antigua landed at Gatwick about 15 mins ago.
Don't think she'll be impressed with the weather, but relieved after two flight cancellations that she's finally back in UK.


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2020)

I have risen!

Muttley walked, my government mandated daily exercise taken. You can tell the wind has turned north as it's now jolly chilly.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, not sure what I'm doing today but I have a paste board and paint to pick up.


Morning all 

@dave r 
Not really essential items according to the Govt guidelines.
The paper is full of sneaky 'shoot and shame' shots of people leaving DIY stores with wallpaper etc. and the Facebook vigilantes are loving this opportunity to throw their weight around.
Watch that you don't get dobbed in by a nosey neighbour.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> @dave r
> Not really essential items according to the Govt guidelines.
> ...



To late! I picked up a car full of wall paper and other stuff yesterday. Our local B & Q has it all set up in the car park, you drive in and theres a fella with a radio, you give him your order number and he tells you which pick up point to use, you drive round the corner and the pick up points are set up across the car park, you drive into your pick up point and a fella pushes a trolly with your stuff in it up to your car, he retreats you load and off you go. Wicks DIY is delivery only. Argos shops are closed but the ones that are in Sainsbury's are open. Todays trip is to pick up what B & Q was out of. I don't take much notice of Facebook, I've already been snarled at for taking the piss out of our friend Boris.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Never enjoy the return to waking in the dark.


Same here. I am more of a morning person and love getting out nice and early. If this dreaded C word blows over before summer is over, I must make more effort to try and enjoy the evenings.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2020)

X'cuse the sweary word. Lol


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

Morning all.
I say, its jolly cold today, what!
Lovely sunny blue sky but its going to be a max of 6° 
Another good nights sleep with just a pee break.
I am sat in the conservatory enjoying my coffee. I have a Tassimo machine which makes a decent cup. Someone gave me some coffee syrups as a present so I used them and got used to them. They have gone now and the coffee tastes bitter...... but I will get used to it.
No idea what we are doing food or exercise wise**. We made some decisions last night but that was before we opened the wine + cognac (not in the same glass Classic).
** think it will be the exercise bike followed by a 61 minute walk (i like to be a rebel)
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> X'cuse the sweary word. Lol
> View attachment 511118


Mo....you need to put that in the Jokes section.
If you can't find it I will send you a link


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo....you need to put that in the Jokes section.
> If you can't find it I will send you a link



Its now on my facebook page, thanks Mo


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Same here. I am more of a morning person and love getting out nice and early. If this dreaded C word blows over before summer is over, I must make more effort to try and enjoy the evenings.


Same here for both of us. If we dont do our exercises or my bike ride early(ish) then we lose the drive to do it.
My problem is (always has been) I sleep very heavy and it takes a while to get going. I can't get up, wash/shower then immediately eat.......I have to wait for my body to catch up.
My son, who takes after me in many ways, is the opposite it that regard. Even as a little lad he would jump out of bed asking for food.
Funny story (brief).
When he was 5 we heard him down stairs, very early. We went down to find him trying to cut a slice of bread.
Nearly in tears he said "I can't live my life like this"......meaning no food.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> To late! I picked up a car full of wall paper and other stuff yesterday. Our local B & Q has it all set up in the car park, you drive in and theres a fella with a radio, you give him your order number and he tells you which pick up point to use, you drive round the corner and the pick up points are set up across the car park, you drive into your pick up point and a fella pushes a trolly with your stuff in it up to your car, he retreats you load and off you go. Wicks DIY is delivery only. Argos shops are closed but the ones that are in Sainsbury's are open. Todays trip is to pick up what B & Q was out of. I don't take much notice of Facebook, I've already been snarled at for taking the piss out of our friend Boris.


Dave, how do you choose wallpaper without physically seeing it? Or had you chosed before the lockdown.
Re' people snitching on you, I gather you have broad shoulders so they can just 'do one'. You can live without those people.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> @dave r
> Not really essential items according to the Govt guidelines.
> ...


Dirk.
When you say "the papers"....do you mean like daily newspapers ? Have TBH I haven't bought a newspaper for years but its incredible they could stoop so low.
I also don't do facebook.
I suddenly feel like a sad man.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2020)

I think we might be in this for the long haul 

*UK lockdown 'could last until June'*
Tough measures to tackle the outbreak in the UK have been in force for nearly a week - but a leading government adviser has warned they may need to remain in place until June.
Imperial College London Professor Neil Ferguson told the Sunday Times: “We’re going to have to keep these measures (the full lockdown) in place, in my view, for a significant period of time – probably until the end of May, maybe even early June.”
He added that even if the lockdown was lifted, people would probably still need to abide by social distancing measures for months to come.
Cabinet Office Minister Michael Gove told Sky News that the length of the measures was not something that was "absolutely fixed".
He said: "It depends on all of our behaviour. If we follow the guidelines, we can deal more effectively with the spread of the disease."
Article share tools


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

@Poacher , I see you are in Nottinham. I realise its a big area but do you know West Leake which, I think, is north Nottingham.
Just that our son runs a nice country pub there.....The Star.
Its a bit quiet at the moment though.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dirk.
> When you say "the papers"....do you mean like daily newspapers ? Have TBH I haven't bought a newspaper for years but its incredible they could stoop so low.
> I also don't do facebook.
> I suddenly feel like a sad man.


https://mol.im/a/8163613
Here's one example.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dave, how do you choose wallpaper without physically seeing it? Or had you chosed before the lockdown.
> Re' people snitching on you, I gather you have broad shoulders so they can just 'do one'. You can live without those people.



On line, the store is closed, you shop online, pay online and pick up in store.

https://www.diy.com/departments/pai...all-coverings/wallpaper/white/_/N-nunZ1z140a6


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> https://mol.im/a/8163613
> Here's one example.



I use Flipboard for my online news, I've got a free account that I've customised to select where I get news from.

https://flipboard.com/topic/news


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2020)

Isnt the internet a wonderful thing? All the planet rock presenters are now working from home, and youd never know. Very clever.


----------



## pawl (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo....you need to put that in the Jokes section.
> If you can't find it I will send you a link




No don’t .I never read the joke threads


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> https://mol.im/a/8163613
> Here's one example.


That is awful but I suppose its what sells newspapers.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2020)

I have now officially had enough of all the numpty newsreaders who seem intent on stirring things as much as possible.

When will we have a vaccination. Answer. When it's ready and safe. Reply But they are not telling us when it will be ready. Doh 

Will the lockdown last until June. Answer. We don't know, it depends on so many factors. Hopefully if we all adhere to the rules it might be sooner. Reply. Why are the government not telling us when it will end. Doh again. 

I have decided not to watch the news now. I will listen to the daily update but that's it. .


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have now officially had enough of all the numpty newsreaders who seem intent on stirring things as much as possible.
> 
> When will we have a vaccination. Answer. When it's ready and safe. Reply But they are not telling us when it will be ready. Doh
> 
> ...


Starting to feel the same. Just drags you down........between the doom and gloom news and the idiots making stuff up in other places!

I have made a slice of toast to have with my coffee.......much more interesting!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

Ohh sh*t.
I put a loaf on to bake (bread maker). I must have had it too close to the edge and the vibration has pushed it.
I heard the crash and my poorly bread maker is upside down on the floor, a piece broken off and the lid twisted. AND the dough oozing out.
I managed to get the dough back in, the paddle in place and force the lid down.....I had to weigh it down though.
If if if the bread comesout ok I will see if I can bodge it all up.
Had it years so it owes me nothing but replacing it may not be easy. Argos has one in stock 20 miles away


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have now officially had enough of all the numpty newsreaders who seem intent on stirring things as much as possible.
> 
> When will we have a vaccination. Answer. When it's ready and safe. Reply But they are not telling us when it will be ready. Doh
> 
> ...


We stopped watching the tv news over a week ago. We listen to the 0700/0800 radio 2 news and thats it.
Just reading about that June forecast. Personally I think we will have done well to meet that goal but as the saying goes 'it will be what it will be' and no number of stupid numpty question will alter it.


----------



## Poacher (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Poacher , I see you are in Nottinham. I realise its a big area but do you know West Leake which, I think, is north Nottingham.
> Just that our son runs a nice country pub there.....The Star.
> Its a bit quiet at the moment though.


Hi Dave, I'm in Carlton, which is the east side of Nottingham. West Leake is about 18km SW from me as the crow flies - damn sight more as the cyclist rides! Must have ridden through there a few times, but I'm more familiar with East Leake, which is erm, to the E of West Leake and a much, much bigger village. When the current crisis is over I'll have a ride out there and make a point of calling in and seeing if name-checking you earns me a discount (only kidding about the discount). A suitable loop could take in Gotham (the inspiration for Batman's home city), West Leake, East Leake and Bunny (which always raises a smile). Here's hoping it will be possible before autumn!


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have now officially had enough of all the numpty newsreaders who seem intent on stirring things as much as possible.
> 
> When will we have a vaccination. Answer. When it's ready and safe. Reply But they are not telling us when it will be ready. Doh
> 
> ...


We dont have a lockdown yet, but the way some people are behaving I'm sure we'll have one soon. It's a policing and martial law/military term that the media have got hold of and are banding around with gusto in order to fan the flames and thus make the public consume the news even more avidly, but they have know idea what it actually means.


----------



## Poacher (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ohh sh*t.
> I put a loaf on to bake (bread maker). I must have had it too close to the edge and the vibration has pushed it.
> I heard the crash and my poorly bread maker is upside down on the floor, a piece broken off and the lid twisted. AND the dough oozing out.
> I managed to get the dough back in, the paddle in place and force the lid down.....I had to weigh it down though.
> ...


That's a bugger! Rotten time for it to happen, when loads of people who've never previously taken an interest have rushed out and bought all the bread-making flour, and then, possibly as a result of tiring of kneading, cleared the stores of breadmakers too. Make sure you get a Panasonic as a replacement.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

Poacher said:


> Hi Dave, I'm in Carlton, which is the east side of Nottingham. West Leake is about 18km SW from me as the crow flies - damn sight more as the cyclist rides! Must have ridden through there a few times, but I'm more familiar with East Leake, which is erm, to the E of West Leake and a much, much bigger village. When the current crisis is over I'll have a ride out there and make a point of calling in and seeing if name-checking you earns me a discount (only kidding about the discount). A suitable loop could take in Gotham (the inspiration for Batman's home city), West Leake, East Leake and Bunny (which always raises a smile). Here's hoping it will be possible before autumn!


I promise you, if you tell me when you are going, there will be a free pint waiting for you.
Dont forget that.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

Tomorrow I start, I've cleared part of the back of the lounge this morning so I can make a start.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

Poacher said:


> That's a bugger! Rotten time for it to happen, when loads of people who've never previously taken an interest have rushed out and bought all the bread-making flour, and then, possibly as a result of tiring of kneading, cleared the stores of breadmakers too. Make sure you get a Panasonic as a replacement.


Why Panosonic??
I have always had good results from my MR's but open to change.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Tomorrow I start, I've cleared part of the back of the lounge this morning so I can make a start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that is one post MrsD WILL NOT see.


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have now officially had enough of all the numpty newsreaders who seem intent on stirring things as much as possible.
> 
> When will we have a vaccination. Answer. When it's ready and safe. Reply But they are not telling us when it will be ready. Doh
> 
> ...


I long for the days when newsreaders read the news in a level tone without the need for inflections to express apparent disbelief or disapproval. Bring back Richard Baker and Anna Ford ... although sadly, the former might be difficult.


----------



## Poacher (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why Panosonic??
> I have always had good results from my MR's but open to change.


1) They seem to get pretty much top rating from a wide range of reviewers.
2) 'Cos I've got one and I crave validation. Innit. 

Seriously, I haven't checked how many years we've had ours, but it always gives top notch results, whether the full make'n'bake program or just for doing the hard work of producing dough. I'm in the process of making a _grand rustique_* for when Mrs Poacher arrives exhausted from her travels.
If I remember (and it looks OK!) I'll post a pic of it later.

* pretentious git alert. It's not really a grand rustique; I've made it entirely with type 55 flour, whereas I'd normally use a proportion of wholemeal.

Edited to add pic:


----------



## Shearwater Missile (29 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Starting to feel the same. Just drags you down........between the doom and gloom news and the idiots making stuff up in other places!
> 
> I have made a slice of toast to have with my coffee.......much more interesting!


Watching the female blackbird and two robins in our garden whilst having breakfast (they were too), far more entertaining.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (29 Mar 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I long for the days when newsreaders read the news in a level tone without the need for inflections to express apparent disbelief or disapproval. Bring back Richard Baker and Anna Ford ... although sadly, the former might be difficult.


Many years ago I went to a Gilbert and Sullivan concert in which Richard Baker was the host. He was immaculately dressed and his silky smooth voice I can still hear. Delightful times.


----------



## Paulus (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That is awful but I suppose its what sells newspapers.


Cheap easy and lazy journalism. The papers, I notice that this article is from the Daily Mail. Never one to shy away from sensationalism.


----------



## Paulus (29 Mar 2020)

Poacher said:


> That's a bugger! Rotten time for it to happen, when loads of people who've never previously taken an interest have rushed out and bought all the bread-making flour, and then, possibly as a result of tiring of kneading, cleared the stores of breadmakers too. Make sure you get a Panasonic as a replacement.


Can't buy yeast around here for love nor money.


----------



## Poacher (29 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Can't buy yeast around here for love nor money.


That's the most compelling argument for sourdough I've ever seen!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Can't buy yeast around here for love nor money.


Doubt there is any around here tbh.
I buy the small packets and have enough for maybe 8-10 loaves. Hopefully it will be back in stock by then.
But, of course, there is no flour either


----------



## Paulus (29 Mar 2020)

Looking out of the window watching the snow come down. We've been getting flurries of the white stuff for an hour or so now.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Can't buy yeast around here for love nor money.




I managed to get some online I am happy to say. However I havnt been able to get strong flour. I am Hoping to get some next week


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I managed to get some online I am happy to say. However I havnt been able to get strong flour. I am Hoping to get some next week


Oi you...........thought you were cleaning the bathroom! Get stuck in.


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2020)

Don e qn hour bass practice. Would love to go down the farm and shoot some clays, but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oi you...........thought you were cleaning the bathroom! Get stuck in.




I have now finished and have taken a my marigolds off. It wasn't as bad as I was expecting.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I promise you, if you tell me when you are going, there will be a free pint waiting for you.
> Dont forget that.


Free beer? 
Guess where my first trip will be to after all this is over.
Cheers @Dave7


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Many years ago I went to a Gilbert and Sullivan concert in which Richard Baker was the host. He was immaculately dressed and his silky smooth voice I can still hear. Delightful times.


I met him in the bar during the interval, at a Vaughan Williams concert by the Orchestra of the Swan at Stratford on Avon many years ago.
Very amenable chap.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I managed to get some online I am happy to say. However I havnt been able to get strong flour. I am Hoping to get some next week


I will swap you one cup of flour for 2 packs of yeast.
A boy has to make a profit dont you know


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Free beer?
> Guess where my first trip will be to after all this is over.
> Cheers @Dave7


Long way to go for ONE SINGLE PINT but you would be welcome.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will swap you one cup of flour for 2 packs of yeast.
> A boy has to make a profit dont you know




Yeah. Thanks but no thanks. Bloody rip off merchant.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> https://mol.im/a/8163613
> Here's one example.


If the Mail published my image without permission I'd sue their arse off.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If the Mail published my image without permission I'd sue their arse off.


You'd lose.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Tomorrow I start, I've cleared part of the back of the lounge this morning so I can make a start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're allowed to bring your bike in the house??? 😲😲


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> You'd lose.


Oh 😭


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You're allowed to bring your bike in the house??? 😲😲



Yes, as long as I put it in the shed occasionally, goes back to when we hadn't been in our first house long and I had my bike knicked from out the back.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2020)

Just got in from 28 miles at 14avg. Set off through the country lanes towards Eccleston and Mawdesley and onward to Hunters Hill, the target for the day. The riding was easy but some strong gusts moved the bike around a lot. After defeating Hunters headed for home via Wrightington where I picked up a brutal and cold NE headwind. Jeeeez what a grind to get home.

Next job make a cuppa, have biscuit and start to deep clean the kitchen cupboards.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well that is one post MrsD WILL NOT see.



???


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> You'd lose.


Yes, sad to say you are correct on that.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, sad to say you are correct on that.


They don't need your permission to publish your photograph if you are in a public place.

https://www.blpawards.org/competition/photo-rights


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> ???


You clearing the room ready to decorate. I can hear her now......."if he can do that why......".


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You clearing the room ready to decorate. I can hear her now......."if he can do that why......".



???


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> I say, its jolly cold today, what!
> Lovely sunny blue sky but its going to be a max of 6°
> Another good nights sleep with just a pee break.
> ...


Had I said a word?


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo....you need to put that in the Jokes section.
> If you can't find it I will send you a link


That's no longer in the same place you saw it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Can't buy yeast around here for love nor money.


You've tried both!


----------



## oldwheels (29 Mar 2020)

Life is a bit like some sort of dream anyway but the clocks changing throws my body clock out a bit.
Cold but dry and almost sunny so took the trike out for a short run from the house. Trouble is I live at the top of a hill so I always have a climb back home and since I am not in peak condition I limit the distance till I work up some semblance of fitness. The garden is still too cold and wet to do anything anyway.
Word has got out that some wildlife photographer from the south of England has managed to sneak on to the island somehow and to compound matters somebody has given him accommodation. Whoever has done this had better start packing now as a mob with pitchforks is probably assembling.
I took one picture which I put on picture of the day.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Had I said a word?


No.
But you would have done


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have now officially had enough of all the numpty newsreaders who seem intent on stirring things as much as possible.
> 
> When will we have a vaccination. Answer. When it's ready and safe. Reply But they are not telling us when it will be ready. Doh
> 
> ...



Same here, cannot stand anymore of the dozy questions, or, heart rending "interviews" with 30 seconds of fame numpties. I just want the facts (or as near to the as possible).


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yet another comment on Facebook local page mentioning an hour for exercise. Don’t know where this keeps coming from. I managed to find the guidelines and he apologised give him his due.
> 
> Think I’ll head through to bed and finish my book.



I suspect this must be a "Facebook rule". A similar dialogue has started on the FB page of the local cycle club. It started with a "discussion" about cycling in club colours (or not), then moved on to how far you should cycle, and, eventually, onto only cycling for an hour. Too much Facebook Stasi IMHO.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2020)

I read somewhere this morning that the head of the motoring association? advised everyone not to cycle in case they fell off and hurt themselves and needed medical treatment.  what an idiot.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I read somewhere this morning that the head of the motoring association? advised everyone not to cycle in case they fell off and hurt themselves and needed medical treatment.  what an idiot.


Yeah. What sort of idiot falls off a bike


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2020)

Poacher said:


> Hi Dave, I'm in Carlton, which is the east side of Nottingham. West Leake is about 18km SW from me as the crow flies - damn sight more as the cyclist rides! Must have ridden through there a few times, but I'm more familiar with East Leake, which is erm, to the E of West Leake and a much, much bigger village. When the current crisis is over I'll have a ride out there and make a point of calling in and seeing if name-checking you earns me a discount (only kidding about the discount). A suitable loop could take in Gotham (the inspiration for Batman's home city), West Leake, East Leake and Bunny (which always raises a smile). Here's hoping it will be possible before autumn!



Off topic, have you tried Fat Boys in Arnold, proper cafe food.


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I promise you, if you tell me when you are going, there will be a free pint waiting for you.
> Dont forget that.



Not that far from me if a pint is free.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yeah. What sort of idiot falls off a ike


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Not that far from me if a pint is free.


I am sure that can be arranged


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I read somewhere this morning that the head of the motoring association? advised everyone not to cycle in case they fell off and hurt themselves and needed medical treatment.  what an idiot.


I might slip coming out of the bath. Am I supposed to stop having a bath? I am reaching the conclusion that this crisis is driving people apart rather than bringing them together at the moment. Please all us happily retired bimblers let's stick together!


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I might slip coming out of the bath. Am I supposed to stop having a bath? I am reaching the conclusion that this crisis is driving people apart rather than bringing them together at the moment. Please all us happily retired bimblers let's stick together!


Don't use the toilet either
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet-related_injuries_and_deaths

4,866 people drowned to death in a bathtub in 2014.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I might slip coming out of the bath. Am I supposed to stop having a bath? I am reaching the conclusion that this crisis is driving people apart rather than bringing them together at the moment. Please all us happily retired bimblers let's stick together!




I think it's showing just how stupid a quite large percentage of the people of the UK are. We all know there are stupid people in the UK, but the proportion seems to be ridiculous and quite embarrassing .


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I might slip coming out of the bath. Am I supposed to stop having a bath? I am reaching the conclusion that this crisis is driving people apart rather than bringing them together at the moment. Please all us happily retired bimblers let's stick together!


What about those of us who aren't bimblers eg I am a tootler. You go for a bimble while I tootle. 
I feel lonely now


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Don't use the toilet either
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet-related_injuries_and_deaths
> 
> 4,866 people drowned to death in a bathtub in 2014.


WHAT!!!! How did 4,866 people fit in one bathtub? Amazing.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I might slip coming out of the bath. Am I supposed to stop having a bath? I am reaching the conclusion that this crisis is driving people apart rather than bringing them together at the moment. Please all us happily retired bimblers let's stick together!



All this talk of accidents reminded me of this


X-MAS SAFETY​


Christmas is a time for giving, sharing and catastrophic domestic accidents.

Since 1996, 31 people have died watering their Christmas trees while the fairy lights were plugged in.

19 people have died in the last 3 years due to ingesting Christmas decorations, believing them to be chocolate.

British hospitals reported 4 broken arms last year due to over zealous cracker pulling incidents.

3 people die each year using their tongues as battery testers.

142 people were injured in 1999 by not removing pins from new shirts.

58 people are injured each year using sharp knives instead of screwdrivers.

101 people since 1999 have had broken parts of plastic toys pulled from the soles of their feet.

18 Brits got serious burns in 2000 trying on new jumpers with lit cigarettes in their mouths.

A massive 543 injuries were reported due to people trying to open beer bottles with teeth OUCH!

5 people were injured last year in accidents involving out of control Scalextric cars.

And finally

In 2000 eight Brits sustained fractured skulls whilst throwing up into the toilet.

Be careful out there!

Have a merry x-mas and a happy New Year.


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What about those of us who aren't bimblers eg I am a tootler. You go for a bimble while I tootle.
> I feel lonely now



I tend to pootle.


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2020)

And 100,000 americans require medical treatment for toothpick injuries each year.


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I might slip coming out of the bath. Am I supposed to stop having a bath? I am reaching the conclusion that this crisis is driving people apart rather than bringing them together at the moment. Please all us happily retired bimblers let's stick together!





Dave7 said:


> What about those of us who aren't bimblers eg I am a tootler. You go for a bimble while I tootle.
> I feel lonely now


Personally I identify as a 'pootler', but am not averse to bimbling or tootling on occasion. I think this thread is sufficiently inclusive to accommodate a diverse range of ... cyclists?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> I tend to pootle.


Is Mo being sexist?
I think Welshie bimbles as well.
Us mere males need to stand up for our rights (providing Mo and Welshie allow us to).


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2020)

Oh my good Lord above. Just eyeballing last weeks ride data, and on Thursday s ride my average was just 15.2MPH - I'd have potentially been quicker on a pedelec. Time to buy a rocking chair and some Werthers Originals.


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is Mo being sexist?
> I think Welshie bimbles as well.
> Us mere males need to stand up for our rights (providing Mo and Welshie allow us to).



I would guess that by coming up with idea's like that you have been drinking.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> I would guess that by coming up with idea's like that you have been drinking.


That obvious eh


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That obvious eh



The Dutch courage is coming to the surface.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is Mo being sexist?
> I think Welshie bimbles as well.
> Us mere males need to stand up for our rights (providing Mo and Welshie allow us to).


I am def a bimbler.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2020)

I'm a bimbler when I'm out with MrsD, but I'm Jason Kenny when out on my own.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Oh my good Lord above. Just eyeballing last weeks ride data, and on Thursday s ride my average was just 15.2MPH - I'd have potentially been quicker on a pedelec. Time to buy a rocking chair and some Werthers Originals.



Thats a lot quicker than my 13 - 14 mph, so you're not doing bad.


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2020)

I'm slightly younger than you Dave, though my aerodynamics probably aren't as good as yours. Held it in the high 15s, low 16s on most road rides this last decade. It'll inevitably slip eventually though.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2020)




----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm slightly younger than you Dave, though my aerodynamics probably aren't as good as yours. Held it in the high 15s, low 16s on most road rides this last decade. It'll inevitably slip eventually though.



Mine started slipping about 2008, after my close encounter with angina, and has continued since, though I managed to keep it in the 14 - 15 mph area for a while


----------



## pawl (29 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats a lot quicker than my 13 - 14 mph, so you're not doing bad.




And that’s better than 12.5 13mph Am I allowed to blame advancing yearsHope that once I can get rid of all the winter clothing I might get up to 13 mph I don’t really care I just like cycling.🚲🚲🚲🚲


----------



## Poacher (29 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> Off topic, have you tried Fat Boys in Arnold, proper cafe food.


Have you seen my "gravitationally challenged" id? There's a blummin' great hill between here and Arnold, and since Arnold is at a similar although very slightly higher elevation, a blummin' great hill on the way back. From here, the choice is Westdale Lane, which is reasonably benign but with a final kick up which has never yet defeated me, but is ill advised when the GP not far from the top has called me in for a BP test, and Arnold Lane, which is an exhilarating switchback on descent, but a debilitating switchback the other way, and bears an unfortunate nominal similarity to a Pink Floyd track, which in itself is sufficient grounds to avoid it. This isn't Lincolnshire, you know. OK, it's not Derbyshire either, but there's a very good reason I limit my rides to a generally southerly or easterly direction: the lack of mountains in the way. Furthermore, can you imagine the reputational damage that might be caused if I was recorded entering an establishment called "Fat Boys"? I'm thinking of the damage to theirs, not mine; I have no reputation to defend, but they might have some difficulty in appealing to irony in their choice of name when confronted with evidence of a waddling barrage balloon in front of their nameplate.
OK, I'll give it a try when circumstances allow.


----------



## pawl (29 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> WHAT!!!! How did 4,866 people fit in one bathtub? Amazing.


 

Perhaps some went head first into the toilet


----------



## pawl (29 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I read somewhere this morning that the head of the motoring association? advised everyone not to cycle in case they fell off and hurt themselves and needed medical treatment.  what an idiot.


 

I think I read the same article Wasn’t it the group who objected to 20mph speed limits in some built up areas.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> I think I read the same article Wasn’t it the group who objected to 20mph speed limits in some built up areas.




Probably. Professional complainers I think.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Perhaps some went head first into the toilet


_"Bathroom-related injuries cause 234,000 ER visits per year. ... mostly while getting in and out of the tub or shower."_


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> And that’s better than 12.5 13mph Am I allowed to blame advancing yearsHope that once I can get rid of all the winter clothing I might get up to 13 mph I don’t really care I just like cycling.🚲🚲🚲🚲



Yes you're allowed to blame advancing years, old father time catches up with all of us eventually.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2020)

Just stood outside and watched the ISS and Starlink go over at the same time.
Both very bright and visible to the naked eye.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2020)

Night John Boy.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night John Boy.


Night Mary Ellen


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2020)

Morning. Very quiet in here in the mornings now that most are having a long lie. 

Dry and chilly again. Just heading out for some air.


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2020)

I have risen!

Muttley walked - seemed strange walking him in the dark again.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I might slip coming out of the bath. Am I supposed to stop having a bath? I am reaching the conclusion that this crisis is driving people apart rather than bringing them together at the moment. Please all us happily retired bimblers let's stick together!


I was very worried about this 2-3 weeks ago. There seemed to be a real reaction in my group against those who continue to ride. The argument being a crash would increase pressure on the NHS. I understand the view but it's no different to getting out of your bath. I've been decorating and overbalanced on the steps several times.

I was sufficiently worried to consider stopping cycling to avoid falling out with good friends. This seems to have subsided now and I feel more comfortable with the situation.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I suspect this must be a "Facebook rule". A similar dialogue has started on the FB page of the local cycle club. It started with a "discussion" about cycling in club colours (or not), then moved on to how far you should cycle, and, eventually, onto only cycling for an hour. Too much Facebook Stasi IMHO.


Two hours or 25-35 miles and no club kit is how the vast majority of my club members are reacting. Seems reasonable to me.

Although it's not happening on my FB feed there is too much FB Stasi.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2020)

Well I'm up and about. Good morning. Grey and dull but looks like the sun is breaking through. Yesterday's bitingly cold wind seems to have dropped. 4C in the backyard.

Ride planned for 09.30. Local climbs today as I haven't thought about a route. One thing I like about lockdown is it's forcing me to put together new 30-35 mile routes. Joining up lots of lanes in new ways. Really enjoying this.

Time for porridge while I scour the web for a new broadband deal.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Mar 2020)

Mornin' all.
The only timer I overlooked in preparing for BST was the one controlling the central heating. Brrr on waking up ... again! Really must sort it today.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm up and about. Good morning. Grey and dull but looks like the sun is breaking through. Yesterday's bitingly cold wind seems to have dropped. 4C in the backyard.
> 
> Ride planned for 09.30. Local climbs today as I haven't thought about a route. One thing I like about lockdown is it's forcing me to put together new 30-35 mile routes. Joining up lots of lanes in new ways. Really enjoying this.
> 
> Time for porridge while I scour the web for a new broadband deal.


Depends on what your needs are of course, but for a number of years now I've been happy with the service provided by the Phone Co-op.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2020)

Good morning people, short pre breakfast ride for me today, a 16 mile loop, first ride on gears since last october and my first ride in the dark for a while. I'm stripping wallpaper for most of today.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46408559


----------



## Paulus (30 Mar 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. 
I shall be out with the dog soon and later on I will incorporate a bike ride and a trip to the grocers for some fresh fruit as we have eaten the last apple. 
Other than that it will be another quiet day.
Yesterday the members of the escape committee, one of whom is in Australia had a virtual meeting via Zoom. It worked very well, 6 of us had a good chat and a bit of a laugh. We plan to do it on a weekly basis and raise a glass of ale to each other in the process .


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks. Blimey it's a cold start here.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Yesterday the members of the escape committee, one of whom is in Australia had a virtual meeting via Zoom. It worked very well, 6 of us had a good chat and a bit of a laugh. We plan to do it on a weekly basis and raise a glass of ale to each other in the process .


Our informal running club has one scheduled for this week. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

http://granddaughter.xxx


Dirk said:


> Just stood outside and watched the ISS and Starlink go over at the same time.
> Both very bright and visible to the naked eye.


Did you know they were due to go over at that time ?
If so, how ?


----------



## numbnuts (30 Mar 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> http://granddaughter.xxx
> 
> Did you know they were due to go over at that time ?
> If so, how ?


Hmm, wonder if there's a tracking site thingy? Sky looks to be clear again tonight. I would quite like to see that.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2020)

https://spotthestation.nasa.gov/tracking_map.cfm


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

You lot are making me feel like a right lazy slob. I didn't get out of be till 0800.
Just enjoying my coffee while deliberating what the day will bring.
Last night our daughter phoned us via whatsapp. Its very good with a clear picture.
The 2 'lads' (aged 22 and 24) are with them full time and managing to fall out over trivial things. Daughter is telling them "look, people are dying everywhere and you are arguing about a phone charger" . I am saying "listen, I was married with a baby (out of choice) aged 22......you really need to grow up"........problem is they just dont really like each other and never have.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> http://granddaughter.xxx
> 
> Did you know they were due to go over at that time ?
> If so, how ?


Morning all 

It was in our local paper that the ISS was coming over - but there was no mention of Starlink, that was an added bonus.
A pal of mine sent me this link which can give details and notices of any satellite that is visible from your home.
https://james.darpinian.com/satelli...cbozukA2bCbiF9cic0FQiE44sQYZfprGDqevq_LJr92EM


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

BTW.......IMPORTANT NEWS 
I think I have fixed the bread maker.The loaf turned out well and after the machine cooled down I fiddled with the hinged lid and eventually it clicked into place. The is a piece out of the face but its cosmetic.
That save me 70 quid plus a 30 mile round trip. MrsD says we should go for it anyway "just in case". We've had the thing years, is it likely to fall off the shelf again.
No doubt it will break down next week and she can give me that look.......you know the look Mo & Welshie, the one that only women can do


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You lot are making me feel like a right lazy slob. I didn't get out of be till 0800.
> Just enjoying my coffee while deliberating what the day will bring.
> Last night our daughter phoned us via whatsapp. Its very good with a clear picture.
> The 2 'lads' (aged 22 and 24) are with them full time and managing to fall out over trivial things. Daughter is telling them "look, people are dying everywhere and you are arguing about a phone charger" . I am saying "listen, I was married with a baby (out of choice) aged 22......you really need to grow up"........problem is they just dont really like each other and never have.




My brothers and sister and I never liked each other either.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My brothers and sister and I never liked each other either.


I liked my brother when he was younger, but I expect to have no more contact the way things have gone. Some days it bothers me, other days I couldn't care.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> It was in our local paper that the ISS was coming over - but there was no mention of Starlink, that was an added bonus.
> A pal of mine sent me this link which can give details and notices of any satellite that is visible from your home.
> https://james.darpinian.com/satelli...cbozukA2bCbiF9cic0FQiE44sQYZfprGDqevq_LJr92EM


Help me out here Dirk cas I'm a bit fick.
It seems to have got my location and tells me......
7.57 pm
9.20 pm bright
It shows it going over but (at a guess) 50 miles south of here. Does "bright" mean they expect a clear sky or that it will be close?
I am doing this on my phone so will try it on the lap top later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Mar 2020)

Morning folks,

A frustrating day yesterday trying to update the Club website ( recently switched to WordPress)

Mrs Tenkay informs me that the virus has yet to reach Ambridge so I expect there's some frantic scriptwriting going on at the moment.
( Mrs Tenkay has the Archers theme tune as her ringtone, and her car had a sticker in the window saying " The Archers are real, there is no Cast") 
Have a lovely day folks 👍


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> https://spotthestation.nasa.gov/tracking_map.cfm


Thanks Mo. I will have to try that on the laptop as I am getting a message that my device cannot download google maps.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Help me out here Dirk cas I'm a bit fick.
> It seems to have got my location and tells me......
> 7.57 pm
> 9.20 pm bright
> ...


I have an App on my phone called "Heavens-Above" which is rather good. 
Because of the wonders of GPS you just open the app and point your phone at the sky and it shows you a star map which moves around in real time as you move the phone. If you touch a spot on the screen it identifies the star/planet. 
There's also an option to show satellite tracking in real time.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks Mo. I will have to try that on the laptop as I am getting a message that my device cannot download google maps.


I think the one Dirk linked looks better. If I remember I will have a look tonight and see if I can spot it.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Morning folks,
> 
> A frustrating day yesterday trying to update the Club website ( recently switched to WordPress)
> 
> ...


By coincidence we were discussing the Archers theme tune last evening and neither of us could recall it (not listened to it for 50 years) so I googled it. Its actually a great piece of music.


----------



## pawl (30 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes you're allowed to blame advancing years, old father time catches up with all of us eventually.




The old devil is always wheel sucking me and won’t come through for his turn


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> By coincidence we were discussing the Archers theme tune last evening and neither of us could recall it (not listened to it for 50 years) so I googled it. Its actually a great piece of music.



I think it's called " Barwick Green" or something similar. 
My wife was a member of an online community called the " Archers Anarchists" 
They were very much tongue in cheek, discussing the private lives of the characters and inventing all sorts of lurid backstories. 😁


----------



## Paulus (30 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My brothers and sister and I never liked each other either.


Me and my brother never got on. We don't look alike, think alike or act alike. In fact we have nothing in common at all. I did ask my Mum and Dad many years ago if we had been adopted. We hadn't. He looks like my mum's side of the family, and I my Dad's.
We did work at the same depot for many years, and even after 20 years there were some colleagues who didn't realise that we were brothers.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Me and my brother never got on. We don't look alike, think alike or act alike. In fact we have nothing in common at all. I did ask my Mum and Dad many years ago if we had been adopted. We hadn't. He looks like my mum's side of the family, and I my Dad's.
> We did work at the same depot for many years, and even after 20 years there were some colleagues who didn't realise that we were brothers.


Me and my Bro didn't get on (he is 2 1/2 years older) as, in my mind he used to bully me but tbh I was probably a pain in the ar*e.
Looking back I was his best man. I have no idea why.
It was in later years that we started to interact and get closer.
As a dear friend** once said "there's nowt so queer as folk"
**go on, who said that ?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think it's called " Barwick Green" or something similar.
> My wife was a member of an online community called the " Archers Anarchists"
> They were very much tongue in cheek, discussing the private lives of the characters and inventing all sorts of lurid backstories. 😁


Yes......part of a suite written by an Arthur Wood in 1924. Based on an actual place near Leeds.
Mr Google helped me.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Help me out here Dirk cas I'm a bit fick.
> It seems to have got my location and tells me......
> 7.57 pm
> 9.20 pm bright
> ...


I think it means it will look bright if the sky is clear.
It also shows a street view of your house and simulates which way the satellite traverses the sky from your point of view.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> Me and my brother never got on. We don't look alike, think alike or act alike. In fact we have nothing in common at all. I did ask my Mum and Dad many years ago if we had been adopted. We hadn't. He looks like my mum's side of the family, and I my Dad's.
> We did work at the same depot for many years, and even after 20 years there were some colleagues who didn't realise that we were brothers.


That could be my story!
How are you brother?
Haven't seen or heard from you in 9 years!


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Very quiet in here in the mornings now that most are having a long lie.
> 
> Dry and chilly again. Just heading out for some air.


Shops won't be open at that time. Did they have any once you got there.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


Still with us, not moved elsewhere.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmm, wonder if there's a tracking site thingy? Sky looks to be clear again tonight. I would quite like to see that.


Summat like this?
https://www.n2yo.com/?s=27942


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2020)

Essential supplies picked up......


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> The old devil is always wheel sucking me and won’t come through for his turn



He's been on my wheel for years, I've been trying to drop him but can't seem to manage it.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Help me out here Dirk cas I'm a bit fick.
> It seems to have got my location and tells me......
> 7.57 pm
> 9.20 pm bright
> It shows it going over but (at a guess) 50 miles south of here. Does "bright" mean they expect a clear sky or that it will be close?





Dirk said:


> I think it means it will look bright he the sky is clear.


@Dirk is right. When the ISS passes over its brightness changes depending on its orientation relative to you and to the sun. Sometimes its really bright and at others less so.
The two times given for tonight indicate that it will pass over and be visible twice. Always amazes me that it goes right around the Earth in the hour and a bit between the first and second pass ... not much more time than it used to take me to do the 13 miles travelling home on the bus from work.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> That could be my story!
> How are you brother?
> Haven't seen or heard from you in 9 years!



1989 was the last time I saw my brother, I might not recognise him if he walked through the door.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Me and my Bro didn't get on (he is 2 1/2 years older) as, in my mind he used to bully me but tbh I was probably a pain in the ar*e.
> Looking back I was his best man. I have no idea why.
> It was in later years that we started to interact and get closer.
> As a dear friend** once said "there's nowt so queer as folk"
> **go on, who said that ?


A relative of Gordon's.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes......part of a suite written by an Arthur Wood in 1924. Based on an actual place near Leeds.
> Mr Google helped me.


Yorkshire again. 
They be nowt but cheap imitations of the real thing.


----------



## GM (30 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Talking of brothers, I've got 4 brothers and we all get on well. we've got a 'WhatsApp' thingie where we pass on jokes and other gossip.

Another lazy day, not going out 3rd day in a row, might have to get the old Jig Saw puzzle out


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Talking of brothers, I've got 4 brothers and we all get on well. we've got a 'WhatsApp' thingie where we pass on jokes and other gossip.
> 
> Another lazy day, not going out 3rd day in a row, might have to get the old Jig Saw puzzle out


I've a 20 piece one I might lend you.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Still with us, not moved elsewhere.


No just feeling a bit low, I don't call this living.


----------



## GM (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've a 20 piece one I might lend you.




Thanks, The one I've been doing over the last couple of years has about 1000 pieces. It's currently rolled up in the broom cupboard!


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> @Dirk is right. When the ISS passes over its brightness changes depending on its orientation relative to you and to the sun. Sometimes its really bright and at others less so.
> The two times given for tonight indicate that it will pass over and be visible twice. Always amazes me that it goes right around the Earth in the hour and a bit between the first and second pass ... not much more time than it used to take me to do the 13 miles travelling home on the bus from work.


WoW. I wondered about the "hour and a bit" but thought no, not possible.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> A relative of Gordon's.


Nah.....no where near.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> WoW. I wondered a out the "hour and a bit" but thought no, not possible.


It's travelling a 17500 mph - approximately 5 miles a second.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've a 20 piece one I might lend you.


Have you got a 4 piece one that I could borrow. I will let you have it when I have completed it in about 2 months.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> No just feeling a bit low, I don't call this living.


Better than the alternative numbnuts


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's travelling a 17500 mph - approximately 5 miles a second.


How does it do that


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How does it do that


It's magic.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's magic.


Really? Is it really?
You wouldn't kid me would you?


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Really? Is it really?
> You wouldn't kid me would you?


Nah.....God wouldn't let me.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Thanks, The one I've been doing over the last couple of years has about 1000 pieces. It's currently rolled up in the broom cupboard!


Doesn't that mean all the pieces come apart and you have to start again?

Could be why it's taken two years? 😂


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2020)

So 29 miles today in two hours. Very good conditions but bleeding cold in some spots.

I saw five police cars. This is like spotting rocking horse pooh on a grass verge! Two speaking to drivers parked up at the top of climbs with good views. One speaking to four people walking a dog.

Another was a tactical response vehicle!! Keep your social distance folks. 😲

Got ten climbing PBs. Really pleased. I need to catch some bloke Vincent Smith, he's got KOM by about 15 seconds on most of them. 🤔


----------



## numbnuts (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Better than the alternative numbnuts


I'm not so sure, no I'm not talking about dying, but if one got the virus and survived one would know how you would stand, at the moment it is like waiting for the jury to announce if your innocent or guilty, it is the not knowing that I can't stand.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm not so sure, no I'm not talking about dying, but if one got the virus and survived one would know how you would stand, at the moment it is like waiting for the jury to announce if your innocent or guilty, it is the not knowing that I can't stand.


I think many of us are the same to a greater or lesser extent numbnuts.
My daughter is close to panic mode at times but she has 6 to look after so worries for all of them.
I have no idea about your family but if you feel you want to pm me then feel free.
Stay strong nn


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2020)

Mrs D isn't doing well in the enforced confinement, but I'm fine. Mildly narked at some things I want to get done but can't, but in the grand scheme I've got nothing to whittle about.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So 29 miles today in two hours. Very good conditions but bleeding cold in some spots.


Same here. Chilly wind. Wasn't going to go at first, but glad I did. Roads lovely and quiet.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3234724190


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm not so sure, no I'm not talking about dying, but if one got the virus and survived one would know how you would stand, at the moment it is like waiting for the jury to announce if your innocent or guilty, it is the not knowing that I can't stand.


I just reassure myself that if Prince Charlie and Boris get it with barely noticeable symptoms, hopefully we will be alright too.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I just reassure myself that if Prince Charlie and Boris get it with barely noticeable symptoms, hopefully we will be alright too.


Slight difference.
Charlie probably had 15 of the country's top doctors and 75 nurses looking after him**
It I get it, it will likely be tough sh*t mate, you are on your own.
**dont take those figures literally.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> Thanks, The one I've been doing over the last couple of years has about 1000 pieces. It's currently rolled up in the broom cupboard!


If you're feeling adventurous, there's a 209 piece one. It could take an eternity, maybe even longer to complete.

Most have only one solution, the 20 piece one has 50.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nah.....no where near.


He even wrote the book!
https://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyl...-queer-as-folk-says-alan-bennett-6392532.html


----------



## numbnuts (30 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I just reassure myself that if Prince Charlie and Boris get it with barely noticeable symptoms, hopefully we will be alright too.


Yeah but knowing my luck the bloody ventilator would break and I would fall out of bed and crack my head open


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> He even wrote the book!
> https://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyl...-queer-as-folk-says-alan-bennett-6392532.html


But his name wasn't Ena Sharples


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But his name wasn't Ena Sharples


Mint Sauce
]https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/odd-food-combos.242835/post-5455007[


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2020)

Anyone want a jar of pickled onions? I've been clearing out and cleaning the kitchen cupboards. Halfway through. 

🙄🤮


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2020)

I've eaten worse for a bet.


----------



## gavroche (30 Mar 2020)

I managed to do 30 minutes on the turbo yesterday, none today but back on it again tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone want a jar of pickled onions? I've been clearing out and cleaning the kitchen cupboards. Halfway through.
> 
> 🙄🤮
> View attachment 511495
> ...


Can you depress the centre button though?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can you depress the centre button though?


Didn't try. Unscrewed lid and sniffed.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Didn't try. Unscrewed lid and sniffed.


You're supposed to try pressing before you open.

What'd they taste like?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> What'd they taste like?



I wasn't going to find out!


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

I have risen...first!


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2020)

Morning. Last dregs of coffee drained and about to head out for my early walk. 

Well, last day of March.........the weirdest month most of us will have had for a long time, if not for ever!


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2020)

Here I am. Good day people. Today doesn't look too inspiring:


Bike ride - definitely inspiring
Housework - sigh
Kitchen cupboards continue deep clean - bored with this now
More coffee now I think and then a bit of cycle club admin. I'm putting together a package of policies and procedures which frankly we should have done years ago. All about complying with BC requirements.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, last day of March.........the weirdest month most of us will have had for a long time, if not for ever!



If only tomorrow meant it was all one big hoax


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Mar 2020)

Mornin' all.
Think I'll put the car back on trickle charge. Doesn't look like its going to be out much (at all?) in the coming weeks.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Morning lads and lasses.
A quick hello before a dash to the shops.
The auntie is running out of ready meals and "only**" has the m&s ones.
**if this keeps up she may have to get used to other stuff.
The plan is Aldi for our stuff then m&s do the over 70s thing between 0900-1000.
See yoo later


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2020)

Morning all, the shed tidying only took 7 days not the 8 I had hoped for, shopping today and then look for another project. Enjoy your day the best you can.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2020)

Good morning people, I spent yesterday stripping, today I'm going to be patching, repairing and painting.


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Think I'll put the car back on trickle charge. Doesn't look like its going to be out much (at all?) in the coming weeks.


Morning all 

My car wouldn't start yesterday morning - battery down.
I had to put it on fast charge for a while to get it running.
It hadn't been used for over a week.
I gave the battery a proper charge cycle after I got home and I'll fire it up regularly now.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

I use mine so little I keep it permanently on a maintenance charger.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah but knowing my luck the bloody ventilator would break and I would fall out of bed and crack my head open


I love your optimism. It is truly inspiring to everyone.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

He's very much glass half empty is our Mr Nuts


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2020)

Good morning gang. Flippin cold here. Only about 4 deg. Stay safe


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2020)

One of my customers has asked me if I can fix dents in bank accounts, as there will be a few about.


----------



## Paulus (31 Mar 2020)

Morning all. A lovely sunny start to the day here. What to do today?
Another bike ride and stop at the local grocers for a few bits and pieces. MrsP is doing an online pilates class instead of the one she normally attends, the instructor uses Zoom for her class at the moment.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

I'll go for a bike ride later. Not too far from home, not too great a distance, in keeping with the spirit of current guidance. Mrs D is having a minor MS relapse so I've left her in bed, meaning I'll likely go this afternoon. I've been up since 0530hrs - Muttley walked around the private shooting reserve on the edge of the village about 50M from home (private, so doesn't count as my one-a-day  ), Mini D fed, house tidied, although I'll vacuum later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2020)

Hi-di-hi campers!
Sun shining again today so I'll venture out for an isolated amble. 

Paint should be dry enough on the outhouse floor for reinstalling the beer fridge and the tumble dryer (the tin says 7 days to dry completely, but I suppose that's if you're parking a car on it)


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> My car wouldn't start yesterday morning - battery down.
> I had to put it on fast charge for a while to get it running.
> ...


We (being dead dead posh) have 2 cars which comes from when I worked. Handy as MrsD does a lot of running around for the aunty. Problem is mine is in the garage and hardly used at the moment. I have to go out shortly so will give it a short blast up the dual carriageway.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

Mrs D's is plug in hybrid, so is always plugged in anyway. It only takes 5 hours on a domestic supply, so I never bothered having a charge station fitted as that only cuts the time to 3 hours. Since she got the car in October she is not even halfway through her second tank of petrol, and she does about 12,000 miles a year. Nearly everything is done on the electric motor.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Back again. Slight change of plans as MrsD seems to have come down with what I had a few nights ago ie sweating cobs but cold and shivery. If its the same it should only be a 24 hour thing.
Been to Aldi. Hardly anyone queueing. Straight in, straight out. Got milk and bits for the aunty and will take them to her shortly..... just wait for the 0900 traffic to disperse.
Most important........the whisky shelf was full


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Mrs D's is plug in hybrid, so is always plugged in anyway. It only takes 5 hours on a domestic supply, so I never bothered having a charge station fitted as that only cuts the time to 3 hours. Since she got the car in October she is not even halfway through her second tank of petrol, and she does about 12,000 miles a year. Nearly everything is done on the electric motor.


As soon as this lot is over we are dropping to one car. My thinking is to trade both in against a hybrid.
I am not yet inclined to go full electric. They are getting better but I am not fully convinced.


----------



## pawl (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Mrs D's is plug in hybrid, so is always plugged in anyway. It only takes 5 hours on a domestic supply, so I never bothered having a charge station fitted as that only cuts the time to 3 hours. Since she got the car in October she is not even halfway through her second tank of petrol, and she does about 12,000 miles a year. Nearly everything is done on the electric motor.



I like the idea of the hybrid Currently price is putting me off


----------



## pawl (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen...first!




Flipping heck some people don’t half get up early.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

Mrs D's was £77,000, so they can be pricy. It is an astonishing piece of equipment though.

It was a gift from my Dad. He's trying to pass on some of his wealth well before he turns up his toes so we don't get taxed on it. He thinks the sun shines out of Mrs D's behind (he never got on well at all with my ex wife) so when we mentioned we were binning off Motability due to poor service and safety concerns over their penny-pinching with maintenance he bought it as a gift for her, and bought one for himself. My Step Mum had given up driving last year, so my Dad gave me her XC90, so without spending a penny we became a 2 x XC90 household, old and new.


----------



## pawl (31 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, I spent yesterday stripping, today I'm going to be patching, repairing and painting.




I hope that’s decorating the walls your referring to.If not get well soon 😊😊😊


----------



## numbnuts (31 Mar 2020)




----------



## pawl (31 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah but knowing my luck the bloody ventilator would break and I would fall out of bed and crack my head open




Nothing like a good dollop of optimism 😊😊😊😊


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

Morning Mr Nuts.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Mar 2020)

Terrible fright this morning. Neighbours dog came out and crapped on my front grass. I never complain as they are otherwise considerate and in any case always clean up afterwards. I had to go down to my bike bag in the car to get my specs left there by mistake. Coming back up neighbouring wife appeared clutching blue bag but wearing flip flops and a very shorty dressing gown and by the looks of it not much else. Both of us turned tail and bolted for our respective doors. Don’t know which of us got the biggest shock.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

Was it easy on the eye, or do you feel a bit queasy?


----------



## Kempstonian (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Was it easy on the eye, or do you feel a bit queasy?


I take it you're not referring to the dog crap?


----------



## numbnuts (31 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I love your optimism. It is truly inspiring to everyone.


All through my life I've always got the short straw, only once I got the long straw and on that day they reversed the rules


----------



## oldwheels (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Was it easy on the eye, or do you feel a bit queasy?


No comment is always safest.


----------



## gavroche (31 Mar 2020)

Good morning all. Got up 15 minutes ago. This confinement is making me very lazy I admit. I will take the car for a spin on the dual carriageway soon to keep things lubricated and battery topped up, then probably fix some panels on the greenhouse and that's about it. On the turbo trainer later too. Molly will have a long walk tonight so she will have to contend with the garden for now. It must be really awful for people living in flats with a dog.


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2020)

Just back from my daily cycling allowance.
Servicing my petrol lawnmower is next on the agenda.


----------



## The Jogger (31 Mar 2020)

Morning all spent yesterday getting the bikes ready for me and herself to do our daily exercise. I like being properly retired again even if it is lock down, I have decided after this not even part time work now. If there a distance or time restriction on what you can do on the bike, it'll be more time as she is very very slow.


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Mar 2020)

Today's exercise expedition was a little run down in the local crags. Hoping the reason I couldn't smell the ramsons was that they've not poked through far enough yet rather than ... well, y'know.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2020)

The Jogger said:


> Morning all spent yesterday getting the bikes ready for me and herself to do our daily exercise. I like being properly retired again even if it is lock down, I have decided after this not even part time work now. If there a distance or time restriction on what you can do on the bike, it'll be more time as she is very very slow.




And we have another convert. Welcome to the club of dossers.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And we have another convert. Welcome to the club of dossers.


........or is it tossers?


----------



## GM (31 Mar 2020)

Morning all. Ventured out with Mrs GM to do an early Waitrose shop, I waited in the car as she whizzed her trolly round picking up the basics. Only about 15 people in the queue, so not to bad in and out and back home in under an hour.

Hope you've all done your Joe Wicks workout this morning


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ........or is it tossers?




Bit of both I think Mo.


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2020)

Think I'll watch a classic Western film this afternoon.
John Wayne's 'The Undefeated' looks like a goer. 

View: https://youtu.be/K5UxC2JGzC4


----------



## derrick (31 Mar 2020)

I suppose i had better get up. Loosing all concept of time.😂😂


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

Blimey, you undisciplined rabble! 0530 rise for me every morning, except weekend where I permit myself a lay in with the voluptuous Mrs D, in order to give me an extra 30 seconds to have marital relations.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Think I'll watch a classic Western film this afternoon.
> John Wayne's 'The Undefeated' looks like a goer.


What prog is that on ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Blimey, you undisciplined rabble! 0530 rise for me every morning, except weekend where I permit myself a lay in with the voluptuous ? Mrs D, in order to give me an extra 30 seconds to have marital relations.



30 seconds, that's impressive unless that includes the cigarette


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Blimey, you undisciplined rabble! 0530 rise for me every morning, except weekend where I permit myself a lay in with the voluptuous ? Mrs D, in order to give me an extra 30 seconds to have marital relations.




That long eh.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> 30 seconds, that's impressive unless that includes the cigarette




That includes taking his long johns off AND putting them back on afterwards.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> 30 seconds, that's impressive unless that includes the cigarette


Cigarette and a sandwich.

no need to remove the long johns. they're so rotten I can just lower the undercarriage out of any convenient hole.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Blimey, you undisciplined rabble! 0530 rise for me every morning, except weekend where I permit myself a lay in with the voluptuous ? Mrs D, in order to give me an extra 30 seconds to have marital relations.


I used to work with a guy whos wife didn't like sex but allowed him a Sunday morning leg over. He thought it was great.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

Lets just say I sometimes struggle a bit with Mrs d being 10 years my junior


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What prog is that on ?


Youtube. 

View: https://youtu.be/K5UxC2JGzC4


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Just back from my food delivery. Blimey, its like a ghost town with hardly any vehicles on the roads.
However...........
The council have been out cutting the grass verges 
Correct me if I am wrong but since when has that been classed as essential work ?


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just back from my food delivery. Blimey, its like a ghost town with hardly any vehicles on the roads.
> However...........
> The council have been out cutting the grass verges
> Correct me if I am wrong but since when has that been classed as essential work ?


People can still work where their job cannot reasonably be done from home, provided they strive to maintain social distancing and take the usual precautions while doing so.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Lets just say I sometimes struggle a bit with Mrs d being 10 years my junior


Theres a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> People can still work where their job cannot reasonably be done from home, provided they strive to maintain social distancing and take the usual precautions while doing so.


Is that right? I misunderstood then.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

did you phone the police to 'grass' on him?


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> People can still work where their job cannot reasonably be done from home, provided they strive to maintain social distancing and take the usual precautions while doing so.



I'm not sure where I read it but the Captain of one of the rescue/repatriation flights had a dry sense of humour.
In his welcome aboard message he stated that he was working from home 😁


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> did you phone the police to 'grass' on him?


No. I asked him to nip round and do my lawns.
On a side note.......there are lots of police cars and vans patrolling the streets.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm not sure where I read it but the Captain of one of the rescue/repatriation flights had a dry sense of humour.
> In his welcome aboard message he stated that he was working from home 😁


Yes, I read that. Gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Youtube.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/K5UxC2JGzC4



Going to show my ignorance.
I have youtube on the tv (but never really use it).......can I use that to get films?
If so, how?


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

Yes, you can register on Pooptube and buy fillums.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2020)

I've a keen interest in Science and technology, and my working life involved repairing electric motors, generators and pumps of every type so I follow the development of Hybrid/electric vehicles.

There was a discussion up thread between @Drago and others, this article about Volvo has just Been posted on one of my favourite Web sites Ars Technica :

https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/0...heres-how-its-making-its-batteries-top-notch/


----------



## Paulus (31 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> That includes taking his long johns off AND putting them back on afterwards.


What about his socks?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No. I asked him to nip round and do my lawns.
> On a side note.......there are lots of police cars and vans patrolling the streets.




Same here apparently.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> What about his socks?




He never takes them off.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've a keen interest in Science and technology, and my working life involved repairing electric motors, generators and pumps of every type so I follow the development of Hybrid/electric vehicles.


With your interest in pumps.......did you ever come across a Liverpool company called Leo Pumps ?
A vague question but my uncle started and ran that till he died.


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Going to show my ignorance.
> I have youtube on the tv (but never really use it).......can I use that to get films?
> If so, how?


I presume so.
Go on YouTube and do a search.
I watch over the internet on my desktop.



Drago said:


> Yes, you can register on Pooptube and buy fillums.


I never pay for films.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> I hope that’s decorating the walls your referring to.If not get well soon 😊😊😊



Spent this morning preparing the walls for papering, I'm also sorting out a section of skirting board that been hanging onto the wall by its finger tips.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> .......did you ever come across a Liverpool company called Leo Pumps ?


Sounds like a sex act involving Leo Sayer!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> I presume so.
> Go on YouTube and do a search.
> I watch over the internet on my desktop.
> 
> ...


Just googled it and it appears Drago is correct in that you have to sign up then pay per film.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Sounds like a sex act involving Leo Sayer!


Not when I'm drinking tea please.........


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ........or is it tossers?





GM said:


> Hope you've all done your Joe Wicks workout this morning



I didn't know Joe Wicks had joined us?


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2020)

Well I've enjoyed creating some short routes to ride while we are locked down. Most have been good but today's did little more than meet its' objective of climbing. I'll have to rethink this.

Anyway 36 miles, 3050 feet 13.6avg. Got some PBs to my surprise as I didn't feel I'd pushed on at all.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> With your interest in pumps.......did you ever come across a Liverpool company called Leo Pumps ?
> A vague question but my uncle started and ran that till he died.



The name is vaguely familiar. I just looked on Google but that led me to a site that exports from China. ( we saw a lot of identical pumps with different paint finishes and data plates but identical electrically and mechanically)


----------



## numbnuts (31 Mar 2020)

I've been chopping, the queue was only a 100 yards long  couldn't get any yeast and they would only let me have three packs on kitkats, but I got every thing else


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've been chopping, the queue was only a 100 yards long  couldn't get any yeast and they would only let me have three packs on kitkats, but I got every thing else




What exactly were you chopping?


----------



## pawl (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Cigarette and a sandwich.
> 
> no need to remove the long johns. they're so rotten I can just lower the undercarriage out of any convenient hole.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> The name is vaguely familiar. I just looked on Google but that led me to a site that exports from China. ( we saw a lot of identical pumps with different paint finishes and data plates but identical electrically and mechanically)


He brought them in from America but that was years ago........probably from China now.
He was minted.
His initials were DS. My Aunties initials were MS.
Their cars reg's were DS1 and MS1.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> What exactly were you chopping?


You know chopping at the chops


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

I'm having to keep quiet. Mrs d is having a video conference thing for her work.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm having to keep quiet. Mrs d is having a video conference thing for her work.



Silence is golden.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

I squeaked out a fart, but was unable to waft it in her direction.


----------



## Paulus (31 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> What exactly were you chopping?


The queue presumably.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> I squeaked out a fart, but was unable to waft it in her direction.


On that point.
I was reading that the 1st sign of the virus is loss of smell.
With that in mind and ONLY with MrsDs interest at heart I dropped my pants and was about to fart next to her. Only to check if she is virus free of course.
She was not amused


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2020)

A little 21 miles for me. Warmer than I thought. Nice to see several others out including families and some older people that looked as though they had maybe looked out their bikes again with the roads being quieter. Be nice if they would keep it up once things go back to normal.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Just reading that Spain has implemented a complete ban on walking, cycling or jogging etc. That includes the Balearics.
Not sure I agree with that but glad I have not to make those decisions.
Imagine living in a pokey one room flat with no balcony and not being allowed out.
I can see suicide deaths outnumbering the virus in those situations.


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just googled it and it appears Drago is correct in that you have to sign up then pay per film.


I haven't got a television.........


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, I spent yesterday stripping, today I'm going to be patching, repairing and painting.


You in that bad a shape/condition?


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2020)

Methinks someone has too much time on their hands.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> You in that bad a shape/condition?



No, but our lounge is.


----------



## gavroche (31 Mar 2020)

Took the car for a blast and a bit of shopping in Asda as well, fixed the greenhouse and made another fence panel Molly proof, did 30 minutes on the turbo, had a shower and now just taking Molly for a walk before aperitif time with some amuses-gueule ( that's nibbles for you lot).


----------



## pawl (31 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And we have another convert. Welcome to the club of dossers.






Count me in Didn’t get until 8.30am Out for a short ride by 10 30.Blooming windy


----------



## pawl (31 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> You know chopping at the chops


[QUOTE="numbnuts, post: 5935



I had this vision of you attacking the queues with your chopper 

Just wait for the crude responses. I hope


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Count me in Didn’t get until 8.30am Out for a short ride by 10 30.Blooming windy




Lazy begger


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> [QUOTE="numbnuts, post: 5935
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> [QUOTE="numbnuts, post: 5935
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got no axe to grind


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've got no axe to grind


Meat cleaver?


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Grandson is 22 today. We've just had a whatsapp video type call with him and the family. Blimey it makes you feel distant and isolated. Not complaining, there are people who will never see their loved ones again.
If this virus was tangible we would really love to kick its arse.


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2020)

I never thought my hands would consume more alcohol than my mouth.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> I never thought my hands would consume more alcohol than my mouth.


.......and sanitizer gel is at least 60% proof. @Dave7 did you know??


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> .......and sanitizer gel is at least 60% proof. @Dave7 did you know??


I've been drinking it for weeks. You get used to the taste after a while.


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2020)

Hand sanitizer and coke, not tried that one, yet.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I've been drinking it for weeks. You get used to the taste after a while.


Were not talking about your piss Dave.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Were not talking about your piss Dave.


And I thought you were a gentleman


----------



## gavroche (31 Mar 2020)

Now......the big question is: what are we all going to do tomorrow? I have no plans yet apart from putting the bins out in the evening and another session on the turbo.
Boredom is beginning to set in and a long way to go yet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Now......the big question is: what are we all going to do tomorrow? I have no plans yet apart from putting the bins out in the evening and another session on the turbo.
> Boredom is beginning to set in and a long way to go yet.



I shall be celebrating my first day of lockdown by working out how many laps of our (small) back garden I will need to do to complete our running clubs individual 5k challenge. 
After that I'll phone one of my brothers who has his birthday tomorrow.
Then I suppose it's Brompton folding practice time, see how close I can get to the world record of 4.9 seconds 🌍😁


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Now......the big question is: what are we all going to do tomorrow? I have no plans yet apart from putting the bins out in the evening and another session on the turbo.
> Boredom is beginning to set in and a long way to go yet.



I should be papering tomorrow, emulsioning the day after, shopping Friday, putting the clutter back Saturday, clearing the other side of the room Sunday and stripping Monday, at least that's the plan.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Now......the big question is: what are we all going to do tomorrow? I have no plans yet apart from putting the bins out in the evening and another session on the turbo.
> Boredom is beginning to set in and a long way to go yet.



Tomorrow I am going to The Nab. Never done it before.

https://veloviewer.com/segment/16400735


View: https://youtu.be/HZswGUSAfM4


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2020)

I will make love. Have a doze. Make love. Have a doze. Make love. Have a doze.
Then wake up a realize it was all a dream.


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2020)

Night John Boy.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night John Boy.


Night Mary Elle


----------



## GM (31 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I shall be celebrating my first day of lockdown by working out how many laps of our (small) back garden I will need to do to complete our running clubs individual 5k challenge.
> After that I'll phone one of my brothers who has his birthday tomorrow.
> Then I suppose it's Brompton folding practice time, see how close I can get to the world record of 4.9 seconds 🌍😁




Wow, that's quick 4.9 seconds! The fold takes me about 15 seconds; unfolding a nano second quicker. ( clumsy big fingers )

My boys birthday tomorrow as well, now is he 30 or 31, the memory's going!


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Anyone on contract with EE willing to try something?

Text BILL to 150 and see what their reply is.

Nothing illegal, immoral or the slightest bit dodgy, just a means of checking something. Received an odd text from them yesterday, and wondering if anyone else will get a similar response.


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2020)

good morning people, today I'll mostly be papering.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
What a grey day (as Larry Grayson used to say ... ish)


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2020)

Good morning. Grey and dull with 6C outside. Feels relatively mild. About 8.30 I'm heading off to attempt The Nab, probably our toughest local climb. I attempted it once on a sportive 25 years ago. Rounded the corner and bang it was like riding in to a wall. After 30 yards or so I did the walk of shame.

First I have to work out a route home from the top as I'm damned if I'm riding back down again. 😂


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2020)

A good frost doon here in Poshshire.


----------



## Paulus (1 Apr 2020)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
A sunny start to the day here. The second mug of tea is being drunk and then an early ish walk with the dog to try and keep away from other dog walkers.
I may get one of the old bikes out for a pootle later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> A good frost doon here in Poshshire.


And down here in Yokelshire 😊
-1 feels like - 3 according to my trusty (Norwegian) weather app. 
I'll let it warm up a bit before I venture out ❄️


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2020)

Good morning. Dull and overcast and cold here at the moment. 

I have been watching the Jack Taylor series on Netflix. Never watched if before. It's excellent. It wiles away the time


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Dull and overcast and cold here at the moment.
> 
> I have been watching the Jack Taylor series on Netflix. Never watched if before. It's excellent. It wiles away the time


Just looked it up. Sounds the sort of thing I would enjoy too. Is it only on Netflix?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just looked it up. Sounds the sort of thing I would enjoy too. Is it only on Netflix?




Not sure. I think if might have started on bbc or ITV so have a look there


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Not sure. I think if might have started on bbc or ITV so have a look there


Just checked Amazon. Doesn't seem to be on Prime....just a paid option.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2020)

Looks like maybe My5 has it. At least it looks like it is playing on the PC anyway and the telly has the My5 app too so I will try it later.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2020)

Morning all 
Bright and nippy down here on Devon's Gold Coast.
Off out for a long walk to pick up essentials this morning.


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2020)

Devon's Old Coast?


----------



## GM (1 Apr 2020)

Morning all. I was wondering if I'm allowed out to give the car a wash. It doesn't get used much, and yesterday when I went out in it there were loads of cobwebs dangling. So a good wash and hoover out needed. 
Got the old rowing machine down from the loft, so a workout on that later.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Apr 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2020)

Well I have been naughty.
I got up at 0700. Had a pee and thought "you know what, I'm going back to bed". So I did and woke again at 0900. Dont recall doing that before unless I was ill.
A gray day indeed. Ot at all what was expected.
Ah well, a mug of coffee beckons.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow virus dodgers.
> A sunny start to the day here. The second mug of tea is being drunk and then an early ish walk with the dog to try and keep away from other dog walkers.
> I may get one of the old bikes out for a pootle later*.


*Test ride, following a repair having been made.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Take it there's no-one else on contract with EE then.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Take it there's no-one else on contract with EE then.


Well I can tell you that I am not if that helps.
But I am interested what you are getting at


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well I can tell you that I am not if that helps.
> But I am interested what you are getting at


Just need someone, who is, to check something.

It'd be the same as dialling 150 and pressing Option 1, Option 1, Option 2, Option 1, without having to put up with the automated switchboard that doesn't seem to like you knowing what to press before it tells you.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just need someone, who is, to check something.
> 
> It'd be the same as dialling 150 and pressing Option 1, Option 1, Option 2, Option 1, without having to put up with the automated switchboard that doesn't seem to like you knowing what to press before it tells you.


I am well known for being technically ignorant but it used to be that if you just hold on without pressing any button then an operator will connect.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am well known for being technically ignorant but it used to be that if you just hold on without pressing any button then an operator will connect.


They've progressed to "Goodbye" before cutting the call now, if you don't press anything. That's after running through the options at least twice more.

Texting BILL to 150 is the same thing, only automated.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2020)

Braunton's deathly quiet this morning. 












It's usually pretty darned busy here at this time of year.


----------



## derrick (1 Apr 2020)

Good game. 
View: https://www.facebook.com/victormanuel.molina.739978/videos/138650464370532/


----------



## GM (1 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> Good game.
> View: https://www.facebook.com/victormanuel.molina.739978/videos/138650464370532/





 saw that on my FB this morning, brilliant!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2020)

I'm back. I beat it!!! 😀 Whalley Nab, known locally as The Nab, a great and typical Lancashire climb. Starts with a severe ramp immediately round the corner for about 2-300 metres, eases off, ramps up again but less severe, eases off before ramping up again. Not as difficult as I expected. Great climb though.

On the third ramp I met a UPS van coming down. Dismounting was not an option, he slowed, hurled abuse and left me about 6" to squeeze through. 🥵

The ride also turned out to be a golden ratio. Happy day.

Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/RtqcHRUrk5


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm back. I beat it!!! 😀 Whalley Nab, known locally as The Nab, a great and typical Lancashire climb. Starts with a severe ramp immediately round the corner for about 2-300 metres, eases off, ramps up again but less severe, eases off before ramping up again. Not as difficult as I expected. Great climb though.
> 
> On the third ramp I met a UPS van coming down. Dismounting was not an option, he slowed, hurled abuse and left me about 6" to squeeze through. 🥵
> 
> ...


Nice low heart rate.......you must be fit!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice low heart rate.......you must be fit!


Thank you Mo. Depending on what we do I usually get back with an average of 110-120, probably nearer 120. Hit 157 on the climb, I rarely get above 162.

Resting heart rate is 48 so I have a good start! Great thing is I can lose 30-40 beats in a minute.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2020)

Shopping walk done - only 3.5 miles - but at least it was some exercise. 
Having a spot of lunch and watching the latest episode of 'My 600lb Life'.


----------



## The Rover (1 Apr 2020)

Good effort @PaulSB .
Hope you don’t mind but I’ve just “ followed “ you on strava So I can nick some routes! ( Stuart W ).
my account is set to private at the moment, it’s a work thing which I’ll explain later.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm back. I beat it!!! 😀 Whalley Nab, known locally as The Nab, a great and typical Lancashire climb. Starts with a severe ramp immediately round the corner for about 2-300 metres, eases off, ramps up again but less severe, eases off before ramping up again. Not as difficult as I expected. Great climb though.
> 
> On the third ramp I met a UPS van coming down. Dismounting was not an option, he slowed, hurled abuse and left me about 6" to squeeze through. 🥵
> 
> ...


Well done Paul.
Tell me..... what gearing do you have?
I have 32 on the back and need every one of them


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Apr 2020)

What a coincidence! I was watching this only yesterday.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm back. I beat it!!! 😀 Whalley Nab, known locally as The Nab, a great and typical Lancashire climb. Starts with a severe ramp immediately round the corner for about 2-300 metres, eases off, ramps up again but less severe, eases off before ramping up again. Not as difficult as I expected. Great climb though.
> 
> On the third ramp I met a UPS van coming down. Dismounting was not an option, he slowed, hurled abuse and left me about 6" to squeeze through. 🥵
> 
> ...



Well done


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well done Paul.
> Tell me..... what gearing do you have?
> I have 32 on the back and need every one of them


50/34 and 32/12


----------



## numbnuts (1 Apr 2020)

I walked out to the garage 






and back


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2020)

22.4 mile ride. Average speed 16.1, so I'm happy again.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> 22.4 mile ride. Average speed 16.1, so I'm happy again.


Not Sneezy or Sleepy?


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2020)

Anyone seen any of the subtitled videos of hitler ranting about coronavirus yet?


----------



## Paulus (1 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Anyone seen any of the subtitled videos of hitler ranting about coronavirus yet?


Yep.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Anyone seen any of the subtitled videos of hitler ranting about coronavirus yet?


Nay


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> My car wouldn't start yesterday morning - battery down.
> I had to put it on fast charge for a while to get it running.
> ...



Similar happened to me. We had been away (to Spain) for five weeks, we had to come back, sharpish, when CoronaVirus hit. Car started and ran long enough to get it off the drive, then, dead, not even central locking would work. Battery. dead. It has this "new fangled" stop-start, so, needs a "special" battery, which, naturally, is dearer than a "normal" battery. Fortunately, in this time, when everything is closed, Amazon came to rescue, battery ordered, delivered next day, battery fitted today, and, car working again. But, I am £150 worse off


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Similar happened to me. We had been away (to Spain) for five weeks, we had to come back, sharpish, when CoronaVirus hit. Car started and ran long enough to get it off the drive, then, dead, not even central locking would work. Battery. dead. It has this "new fangled" stop-start, so, needs a "special" battery, which, naturally, is dearer than a "normal" battery. Fortunately, in this time, when everything is closed, Amazon came to rescue, battery ordered, delivered next day, battery fitted today, and, car working again. But, I am £150 worse off


I’ve not long replaced mine but haven’t used it since. I know it’s not essential but I wonder if taking it for a short run to keep it charged would be ok? I read that you really need around 6 miles and that just starting and leaving it idling isn’t enough.


----------



## pawl (1 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Anyone seen any of the subtitled videos of hitler ranting about coronavirus yet?




The man who according to the song only had one ball.I wonder what sort of bike saddle he had.


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2020)

Not long now until the summer solstice, then its downhill to winter.


----------



## derrick (1 Apr 2020)

Here is a workout for you all. 
View: https://www.facebook.com/Bodybuilding.Inspiration/videos/952313148232149/


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Not long now until the summer solstice, then its downhill to winter.


Aye, only 80 days to go.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (1 Apr 2020)

Tonight.....Two glasses of red 🍷and pizza🍕......Night Night All😌


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Tonight.....Two glasses of red 🍷and pizza🍕......Night Night All😌


You're feeling Sleepy...


----------



## derrick (2 Apr 2020)

Its to early for sleep. Not a lot on the tv. Repeat of waking the dead.


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, today I'll mostly be painting, and that will be one side of the back of the through lounge done, the other side and the front to go.


----------



## Drago (2 Apr 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2020)

Morning. We are in for strong winds and the odd shower so definitely no cycling for me today. Just off for a walk.


----------



## Paulus (2 Apr 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. 
MrsP is awake and up early this morning as she managed to get an Ocado delivery slot a few days back for 06.30 - 07.30 this morning. So now we are both awake drinking tea, and I'll wager that they don't show up until the later time..


----------



## Paulus (2 Apr 2020)

It's a dull grey start to the day, so once the shopping has arrived, once again a solitary walk with the dog. I feel we will of peaked too early today. What to do for the rest of the day? 🤔


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.


Paulus said:


> What to do for the rest of the day?


I'll bet @dave r could use a hand


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2020)

Hi-di-hi fellow retirees.

Up early to make coffee and noticed a new cat sauntering up the path. We have our regular visitors who seem to follow a regular rota, and the occasional fox.

I put a " Trail Camera" in the back garden a few years ago, it has been an education as to what goes on after dark in the garden. 

Have a lovely day folks 👍🙏


----------



## Drago (2 Apr 2020)

Not cold and frosty this morning, but still chilly.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2020)

Half way round my walk at the moment.


----------



## Drago (2 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. We are in for strong winds


A good sturdy pair of Y fronts will contain that with ease.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Half way round my walk at the moment.


That view's worth making the effort for.👍


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2020)

Good morning. I have been listening to someone on YouTube talking about virus's saying we should all go out into the fresh air. Doh.

Anyhow, drizzly here this morning.


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve not long replaced mine but haven’t used it since. I know it’s not essential but I wonder if taking it for a short run to keep it charged would be ok? I read that you really need around 6 miles and that just starting and leaving it idling isn’t enough.
> [/QUOTEr
> 
> starting and idling will put a charge in it, it gets done like that often on the forecourts.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2020)

Well, hello there.
(Come on, who used to say that).
Our planned trip to m&s was aborted on Tuesday so we try again today.
Its only for ready meals for the aunty. MrsD normally gets 6 at a time for her but I imagine they will be rationed. The problem is they are the only ones she likes but m&s is a good few miles away. Maybe if there is any wine on offer we can make the trip worthwhile


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2020)

Good morning. Strong winds and rain forecast for this morning. The winds have definitely arrived. Took a decision last night to postpone today's ride and see if the afternoon weather is better - wind forecast to drop to 18mph.

Heading out to ALDI shortly with our list and two others for neighbours who are in isolation with compromised immune systems and other at risk issues.

Sorting that lot should keep me occupied for a while!!

Emulsion and gloss for the utility room later - well I say room, more of a small bit of space where we keep freezer, dryer and washing machine. Only in a London apartment would it qualify as a room.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2020)

How long would that take? (Serious question)
Not used my car for weeks so hopefully that will start and I can give it a blast this morning.


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How long would that take? (Serious question)
> Not used my cat for weeks so hopefully that will start and I can give it a blast this morning.



15 minutes would top it up, not sure the cat would appreciate a blast though.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> That view's worth making the effort for.👍


Heading towards home now. Coming down the hill looking over to the town.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Ordering the paint for the outside of my bungalow today.
Weather's looking good next week, so I'll get stuck in.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Ordering the paint for the outside of my bungalow today.
> Weather's looking good next week, so I'll get stuck in.


What design are you thinking of? Maybe something like:




[Street art, Gresham Street, Belfast (February 2019) cc-by-sa/2.0 - © Albert Bridge - geograph.org.uk/p/6056950]


----------



## numbnuts (2 Apr 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2020)

Lovely 6.8 miles done. Really gusty out now. Weetabix and banana time now.


----------



## Drago (2 Apr 2020)

Sun is out here in Poshshire. clearly our extra council tax pays for all this, but its worth it.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> 15 minutes would top it up, not sure the cat would appreciate a blast though.


hahaha.......now edited


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Apr 2020)

Waiting for a new tyre to come through so no biking for the moment.
Mrs cs and i will be taking the two pooches for a couple of miles walk instead.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> What design are you thinking of? Maybe something like:
> View attachment 512032
> 
> [Street art, Gresham Street, Belfast (February 2019) cc-by-sa/2.0 - © Albert Bridge
> Nice. There is a lot of that stuff in New Brighton at the moment. All very tasteful.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2020)

I am sat outside m&s while MrsD shops. It seems to be 5 out 5 in and plenty of space between everyone**.
** I say everyone but I am watching one guy that thinks its fine to stand right behind the woman in front of him.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Half way round my walk at the moment.
> View attachment 512028


Seems as though they may be checking on you. There's a white van, wrong side of the road, with the driver looking uphill.


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Ordering the paint for the outside of my bungalow today.
> Weather's looking good next week, so I'll get stuck in.



Do it all with a 1inch brush.


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am sat outside m&s while MrsD shops. It seems to be 5 out 5 in and plenty of space between everyone**.
> ** I say everyone but I am watching one guy that thinks its fine to stand right behind the woman in front of him.



I had to tell a guy to back off a bit when I went to Tesco on Tuesday, to be fair he apologised.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2020)

Dulux Weathershield 10ltr from B&Q - £35
Dulux Weathershield 7.5ltr from village hardware store - £22.99.
As the Americans say - You do the math.
I'm off down to the village........


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Dulux Weathershield 10ltr from B&Q - £35
> Dulux Weathershield 7.5ltr from village hardware store - £22.99.
> As the Americans say - You do the math.
> I'm off down to the village........



What for, the pubs are shut.


----------



## GM (2 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees.
> MrsP is awake and up early this morning as she managed to get an Ocado delivery slot a few days back for 06.30 - 07.30 this morning. So now we are both awake drinking tea, and I'll wager that they don't show up until the later time..




You're very lucky getting a delivery slot. Last week I registered with all the supermarkets, still no luck getting a slot. I thought I had a cunning plan to wait up till midnight when Asda add a new day to the list, only to be put in a queue at 11.30. Gave up and went to bed.


----------



## GM (2 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Half way round my walk at the moment.
> View attachment 512028





Mo1959 said:


> Heading towards home now. Coming down the hill looking over to the town.
> View attachment 512031



Lovely photos Mo


----------



## Paulus (2 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> You're very lucky getting a delivery slot. Last week I registered with all the supermarkets, still no luck getting a slot. I thought I had a cunning plan to wait up till midnight when Asda add a new day to the list, only to be put in a queue at 11.30. Gave up and went to bed.


I don't know how MrsP did it, but we have now done our usual supermarket shop for the month. Local shops for fresh produce from now on.


----------



## Paulus (2 Apr 2020)

On a local neighbourhood forum, the local whingers have now started on about people jogging too close, and cyclists supposedly clogging the roads. Here is a typical post, maybe a point or two that makes sense. -------


Stop running on pavements. Especially in the Hadley area. The Governments guideline of going out once a day for exercise was an optional allowance, not a directive as part of some new Government fitness initiative. There are so many people jogging past on narrow pavements. If you have to jog/run then find a field or an open space. Do not jog on pavements where there are elderly trying to keep distance and get some fresh air. I am astounded by the amount of what I would call (competitive cyclists) speeding down the roads. Yesterday I saw 6 ambulances on my walk. Do emergency service vehicles really need to be constantly overtaking cyclists? The roads are primarily for first responders and key workers. If you feel the need to do high impact exercise then either do it at home or find a big open space where you can keep your distance from people and show some consideration for others. It's really not that difficult.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> On a local neighbourhood forum, the local whingers have now started on about people jogging too close, and cyclists supposedly clogging the roads. Here is a typical post, maybe a point or two that makes sense. -------
> 
> 
> Stop running on pavements. Especially in the Hadley area. The Governments guideline of going out once a day for exercise was an optional allowance, not a directive as part of some new Government fitness initiative. There are so many people jogging past on narrow pavements. If you have to jog/run then find a field or an open space. Do not jog on pavements where there are elderly trying to keep distance and get some fresh air. I am astounded by the amount of what I would call (competitive cyclists) speeding down the roads. Yesterday I saw 6 ambulances on my walk. Do emergency service vehicles really need to be constantly overtaking cyclists? The roads are primarily for first responders and key workers. If you feel the need to do high impact exercise then either do it at home or find a big open space where you can keep your distance from people and show some consideration for others. It's really not that difficult.


Plonker!


----------



## Drago (2 Apr 2020)

Met Orifice reckon it's going to be 17C here in Poshshire on Sunday.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> On a local neighbourhood forum, the local whingers have now started on about people jogging too close, and cyclists supposedly clogging the roads. Here is a typical post, maybe a point or two that makes sense. -------
> 
> 
> Stop running on pavements. Especially in the Hadley area. The Governments guideline of going out once a day for exercise was an optional allowance, not a directive as part of some new Government fitness initiative. There are so many people jogging past on narrow pavements. If you have to jog/run then find a field or an open space. Do not jog on pavements where there are elderly trying to keep distance and get some fresh air. I am astounded by the amount of what I would call (competitive cyclists) speeding down the roads. Yesterday I saw 6 ambulances on my walk. Do emergency service vehicles really need to be constantly overtaking cyclists? The roads are primarily for first responders and key workers. If you feel the need to do high impact exercise then either do it at home or find a big open space where you can keep your distance from people and show some consideration for others. It's really not that difficult.


Walking was put in the same class as cycling, exercise wise.

Only six ambulances, often see more than that on a 200 yard stretch of local road. Often on blues, the blues & two's having been all but banned due to complaints about the noise.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2020)

Mo. Oh Mo. You let me down. You gave me no clue as to how cold it really is out there.
TBF I think the temperature has dropped a lot in the last 2 hours.....its a very bitter wind.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo. Oh Mo. You let me down. You gave me no clue as to how cold it really is out there.
> TBF I think the temperature has dropped a lot in the last 2 hours.....its a very bitter wind.


Well it's all that blowing about that's making it ill, that's annoyed it.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Met Orifice reckon it's going to be 17C here in Poshshire on Sunday.


Indeedy.
Our Sunday is already planned out as
Breckie
Bike ride
Sun beds and chairs in the garden
Late lunch will be fresh bread with ham, cheese and other goodies PLUS a bottle of plonk (maybe 2).
We have to fight this virus somehow.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am sat outside m&s while MrsD shops. It seems to be 5 out 5 in and plenty of space between everyone**.
> ** I say everyone but I am watching one guy that thinks its fine to stand right behind the woman in front of him.


I had to speak to the guy behind me in the Tesco queue. I'm standing on my green line and he is behind me in between two lines so about 1m away. Three times we moved forward, each time he did the same.

Third time I asked him to move back and he simply glared at me. Pillock.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> On a local neighbourhood forum, the local whingers have now started on about people jogging too close, and cyclists supposedly clogging the roads. Here is a typical post, maybe a point or two that makes sense. -------
> 
> 
> Stop running on pavements. Especially in the Hadley area. The Governments guideline of going out once a day for exercise was an optional allowance, not a directive as part of some new Government fitness initiative. There are so many people jogging past on narrow pavements. If you have to jog/run then find a field or an open space. Do not jog on pavements where there are elderly trying to keep distance and get some fresh air. I am astounded by the amount of what I would call (competitive cyclists) speeding down the roads. Yesterday I saw 6 ambulances on my walk. Do emergency service vehicles really need to be constantly overtaking cyclists? The roads are primarily for first responders and key workers. If you feel the need to do high impact exercise then either do it at home or find a big open space where you can keep your distance from people and show some consideration for others. It's really not that difficult.



Can you let him know cycling is a low impact sport. What a pillock that man is.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2020)

Ride plans abandoned. Cold, wet, windy. Time to crack on with the gloss and emulsion.

Interesting shopping expedition. First shop for 10-12 days. ALDI and Tesco both doing one out, one in. ALDI well stocked but while there were no gaps it was clear some ranges were missing or reduced. Forced to visit Tesco - boo, hiss - and found huge gaps on the shelves. The obvious ones such as loo roll and cleaning products I expected but there were huge gaps right across the store. It seems to me Tesco aren't coping very well.

First time I've seen any notable shortages. Based on this ALDI shoppers have no need to panic but if what I saw in Tesco is typical I'm not surprised people are panic buying.

Anyway apart from fresh veg we should be good for another two weeks or so. Bought twos of somethings to avoid the need to shop - marmalade, honey, butter etc.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ride plans abandoned. Cold, wet, windy. Time to crack on with the gloss and emulsion.
> 
> Interesting shopping expedition. First shop for 10-12 days. ALDI and Tesco both doing one out, one in. ALDI well stocked but while there were no gaps it was clear some ranges were missing or reduced. Forced to visit Tesco - boo, hiss - and found huge gaps on the shelves. The obvious ones such as loo roll and cleaning products I expected but there were huge gaps right across the store. It seems to me Tesco aren't coping very well.
> 
> ...


I think it’s the suppliers that are struggling now according to a lady that works in our supermarket.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think it’s the suppliers that are struggling now according to a lady that works in our supermarket.


OK. Fair enough. Having supplied multiple retailers when I worked I understand the difficulty when they suddenly demand more.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2020)

Harping back to the m&s shopping expedition.
MrsD was maybe 50th in the queue outside.
What we didn't know was that once inside the queue snaked all around the inside perimeter. So after getting inside it took a further 50 minutes to actually reach the food section.
She has now told the aunty she will have to get used to aldi and Co-op ready meals


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think it’s the suppliers that are struggling now according to a lady that works in our supermarket.


I thought/hoped they would have caught up by now. MrsD says there were LOADS of discounted foods in the chillers and freezers. Could that be because everyones freezers are chocca ?


----------



## oldwheels (2 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think it’s the suppliers that are struggling now according to a lady that works in our supermarket.


Went down to our coop this morning. Where have all the eggs in the world gone? This is my 3rd visit in 2 weeks and still no eggs. Tried asking management but may as well have asked the empty shelves for all the sense I got. Surely with all the B&Bs and hotels shut as well as fast food joints there should be surplus eggs.I did read somewhere probably Twitter that there was a glut of eggs now but posts there can come under the lies damn lies and statistic bracket. Why no eggs?


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2020)

Just back from 4.5 mile walk around to the village and back across the Great Field.
Picked up some chicken and beef from the butchers on the way.






Can just see my place from here.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2020)

Yeah!!! Just checked the Premium Bonds. 4 x £25 wins. I must take Mrs P out for dinner..........oh


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yeah!!! Just checked the Premium Bonds. 4 x £25 wins. I must take Mrs P out for dinner..........oh


Haven’t checked yet. Obviously not the big one anyway. Lol

Just £25 this month


----------



## numbnuts (2 Apr 2020)

I've been triking


----------



## Paulus (2 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Haven’t checked yet. Obviously not the big one anyway. Lol
> 
> Just £25 this month


 Just checked. Same here. £25. Better than a poke in the eye though.


----------



## Paulus (2 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yeah!!! Just checked the Premium Bonds. 4 x £25 wins. I must take Mrs P out for dinner..........oh


Bike bits online?


----------



## oldwheels (2 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Haven’t checked yet. Obviously not the big one anyway. Lol
> 
> Just £25 this month


£50 here this month. When is the biggy coming?


----------



## oldwheels (2 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Lovely photos Mo


I often wondered about cycling [now triking] around that area. Usually was glad to get through unscathed in a large vehicle tho' on my way to Perth and on to Aberdeen. Comrie is bad but short. Crieff is longer with lots of parked vehicles blocking one side or the other.


----------



## 12boy (2 Apr 2020)

The weather here has changed a bit. Monday was 13C, today -13 C. Should stop snowing in 5 hours and then 21 mph NE winds. The brown pictures are coming down from a road 1000 ft up the mountain from my house. The middle one is the highest point on the loop and the other two show some little mountains 40 miles away. The others would be from my place. Looks like the exercise today will be shovelling 5+ inches of wet spring snow. Of course by Sat it will be 10C.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Bike bits online?


Sadly not. Mrs P asked today if I've seen the parking ticket she got recently. I picked it up off the sideboard where it has lived for sometime and gave it to her.

I'll mention here the ticket was for parking in one of those on street charging bays. Mrs P said she didn't know, I did remark on this!!!

Mrs P "oh good. I need to pay that inside the 14 days."

Mr P "That was up on March 26th. It's £70 now"

Mrs P "Well I've been worried about this lockdown business. I'll appeal and tell them I'm self-isolating and haven't been in the car"

This is true.

So an email appeal was sent. Inside 30 minutes her "appeal" based around self-isolating etc was rejected. A rather angry Mrs P has sent a further reply which is more likely to get her jailed than win friends and influence people.

So basically I was £100 up, £70 down leaving me with £30 ........ could be worse, I could be stuck at home. 🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I often wondered about cycling [now triking] around that area. Usually was glad to get through unscathed in a large vehicle tho' on my way to Perth and on to Aberdeen. Comrie is bad but short. Crieff is longer with lots of parked vehicles blocking one side or the other.


Yes, and nothing they can do about it really. It’s a real bottleneck.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

12boy said:


> The weather here has changed a bit. Monday was 13C, today -13 C. Should stop snowing in 5 hours and then 21 mph NE winds. The brown pictures are coming down from a road 1000 ft up the mountain from my house. The middle one is the highest point on the loop and the other two show some little mountains 40 miles away. The others would be from my place. Looks like the exercise today will be shovelling 5+ inches of wet spring snow. Of course by Sat it will be 10C.


I'd wait a day or two, before shovelling that snow.


----------



## 12boy (2 Apr 2020)

I am one of the few people in town who believe the sidewalks should be passable. Besides, the shovelling counted to my daily ration of exercise...I would need a fatbike to bike around much. Had to make a path in the yard anyway, so my 16 year old rat terrier, whose legs are only about 10 inches long, could go poo and pee in the comfort a dowager dog is entitled to.


----------



## GM (2 Apr 2020)

It's time for the....


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> It's time for the....



Couple of local lads in my town.


View: https://www.facebook.com/graham.martin.7524/videos/2973796802689603/


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2020)

@GM - thanks I'd forgotten that wonderful track. A HUGE favourite from my youth.


----------



## GM (2 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @GM - thanks I'd forgotten that wonderful track. A HUGE favourite from my youth.




....and mine! saw them play this live twice ( different times Classic33 ) at the Rainbow when I had hair!


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> ....and mine! saw them play this live twice *(different times Classic33 )* at the Rainbow when I had hair!


That's right, pick on me, again!


----------



## GM (2 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's right, pick on me, again!


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Can you let him know cycling is a low impact sport. What a pillock that man is.



It was nearly high impact for me today, out walking across the back fields into a strong headwind and Muppet on an electric bike nearly parked it between my legs, I was not amused as he gave no warning and if he had slowed we were only 10 yards from where the path widened out.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2020)

Society suddenly seems so much kinder and caring. Are we going to be able to carry this forward - for always?


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Society suddenly seems so much kinder and caring. Are we going to be able to carry this forward - for always?



I doubt it, but it would be nice.


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2020)

I've had an easier day today, painting and clearing up, I've also been out, chasing the pharmacy to get my Good Lady her medication.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I've had an easier day today, painting and clearing up,* I've also been out, chasing the pharmacy to get my Good Lady her medication.*


Mobile pharmacy and you were on your bike?


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Mobile pharmacy and you were on your bike?



No, the surgery's been messing my Good Lady about with some of her medication, over the last couple of days we've been chasing both the pharmacy and the surgery to get the medication as she has run out, finally got it this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Society suddenly seems so much kinder and caring. Are we going to be able to carry this forward - for always?


I have to admit......I have shed quite a few tears in the last few weeks but always because of people being so pleasant/kind/nice beyond the norm.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2020)

Morning. Hovering around freezing at the moment 

Supposed to get a bit warmer later but breezy again. I think I might do yesterday's walk in reverse this morning. Edited to add, no Classic I am not going to walk backwards!


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2020)

Morning all I'm going back to bed


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Last nights online meetup with my running buddies provided a welcome distraction, knowing they and their families are all well.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2020)

Good morning people, today's a shopping and chores day, though I also need to move the clutter across the lounge and put it where it usually goes to make room so I can start the other side of the back of the through lounge.


----------



## Paulus (3 Apr 2020)

Morning all, another day in paradise beckons. 
I may have to make an illicit trip out to find some ales, does this count as essential goods? If I go to the local butcher during the same trip on my bike, as normal, I believe it would count as exercise, and essential shopping in one go.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2020)

Good morning everyone. Grey, still and 6C outside. The bike will be out around 9.00am.

Terrible night's sleep. Still awake at 1.30am and woke at 6.00am. Not good but then it's the first time in weeks.

Second coffee and planning a route for today then I must get the second emulsion coat on before I go out.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2020)

Good morning. 5 deg here. Looks like it's going to rain. That's it. Another slobbing around day for me.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Apr 2020)

Hi-di-hi fellow retirees.
What a grey day, to misquote Larry Grayson 😊
£25 win on the Premium Bonds this month which is nice, but I was rather hoping for the big one. 
Hope you all have a lovely day, it's Saturday tomorrow...


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Hovering around freezing at the moment
> 
> Supposed to get a bit warmer later but breezy again. I think I might do yesterday's walk in reverse this morning. Edited to add, no Classic I am not going to walk backwards!


Terrible isnt it. Every post.....you have to "classic/edit" it


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, another day in paradise beckons.
> I may have to make an illicit trip out to find some ales, does this count as essential goods? If I go to the local butcher during the same trip on my bike, as normal, I believe it would count as exercise, and essential shopping in one go.


Even the Govt has classed off licences as essential so I think you are safe


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2020)

Oh dear. Days are starting to blur into each other. I came down and switched the radio on to listen to SOTS...... only to find its Friday 
Not sure what the day will bring. I think I may be on hoovering detail. When SWMBO comes down I will find out. One thing certain, I wont be going to m&s


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2020)

I am out of bed, nearly.


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2020)

Morning all 
Boo......it's another Non Fish Friday! 
Short cycle ride to the shops this morning and doggie walking later.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> Boo......it's another Non Fish Friday!
> Short cycle ride to the shops this morning and doggie walking later.


If you had a trailer you could fill it up with fish fingers. That way you could get ooooh eerrr maybe 3 meals out of it


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If you had a trailer you could fill it up with fish fingers. That way you could get ooooh eerrr maybe 3 meals out of it


Not when I come off my diet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Apr 2020)

I have a plan, a cunning plan...

There's a field 600 metres as the crow flies, it lies next to an allotment and is generally deserted once the early morning dog walkers have headed home.

So, I'm thinking that I will have a "window of opportunity" to get out of the house and have a gentle jog before I start to climb the walls. 

Our lovely neighbours know that I'm in the vulnerable category and confined to barracks, their offers of help have been really touching. 

To help allay their concerns I'll need to be incognito, so I've come up with this as a possible solution :


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2020)

Nearly 7 miles walked again. Chilly but good for walking. Bit hazy this morning. If you peer into the distance you can see the pad owned by Brian Souter the owner of Stagecoach.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2020)

Met this fungi on my walk too.


----------



## Drago (3 Apr 2020)

I have risen!

Actually, been up for a while but Mrs D is feeling none to chipper this morning with her MS, so once the dog was walk I dived straight jn to making breakfast and tidying the house.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2020)

Talking of Brian Souter. When I was in my first job in an insurance brokers office in Perth around 40 years ago, I remember him coming in to insure his first couple of old second hand buses. Not done too bad for himself since!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Apr 2020)

Morning All
Wedding Anniversary(44 Years ) today and I have booked a table somewhere local.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning All
> Wedding Anniversary(44 Years ) today and I have booked a table somewhere local.
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary. Nice local. Looks quiet so you should have no problem getting a table.


----------



## Paulus (3 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning All
> Wedding Anniversary(44 Years ) today and I have booked a table somewhere local.
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the wine list like? Congratulations.


----------



## GM (3 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nearly 7 miles walked again. Chilly but good for walking. Bit hazy this morning. If you peer into the distance you can see the pad owned by Brian Souter the owner of Stagecoach.
> View attachment 512281



Morning all. Mo you're making me feel really guilty... I've only just got up! ....Nice photo


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning All
> Wedding Anniversary(44 Years ) today and I have booked a table somewhere local.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to you both.
Are we all invited ?
If so (and I certainly hope we are) whats on the menu ?


----------



## GM (3 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning All
> Wedding Anniversary(44 Years ) today and I have booked a table somewhere local.
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations, no problem drinking and driving


----------



## derrick (3 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning All
> Wedding Anniversary(44 Years ) today and I have booked a table somewhere local.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a bit quiet.


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Talking of Brian Souter. When I was in my first job in an insurance brokers office in Perth around 40 years ago, I remember him coming in to insure his first couple of old second hand buses. Not done too bad for himself since!



His company has spent well over £100,000 with me so I do appreciate their success.


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning All
> Wedding Anniversary(44 Years ) today and I have booked a table somewhere local.
> 
> 
> ...



Happy anniversary to you both, our 46th is in 17 days time.


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning All
> Wedding Anniversary(44 Years ) today and I have booked a table somewhere local.


Congratulations.


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2020)

Just been outside to give the windows a clean, it has started to rain should I carry on or not?


----------



## gavroche (3 Apr 2020)

Good morning all. Another exciting day ahead.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Whats the wine list like? Congratulations.


Quite a good selection


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Whats the wine list like? Congratulations.


Quite a good selection
View attachment 512295


----------



## gavroche (3 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Quite a good selection
> View attachment 512295


Indeed it is but , keeping red wine in a centrally heated room is not the best way to do it.


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2020)

Just seen on our Tesco car park..........


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Quite a good selection
> View attachment 512295



Wow! a whole weeks supply, well done.


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just seen on our Tesco car park..........
> View attachment 512297
> 
> 
> ?



Drago?


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Hovering around freezing at the moment
> 
> Supposed to get a bit warmer later but breezy again. I think I might do yesterday's walk in reverse this morning. *Edited to add, no Classic I am not going to walk backwards!*


Three times* in twenty four hours now!
Is April pick on me month?

Edited for correction at 10:52 BST
*Four times


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Three times in twenty four hours now!
> Is April pick on me month?


Yep!
Next month it's my turn......


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Three times* in twenty four hours now!
> Is April pick on me month?
> 
> Edited for correction at 10:52 BST
> *Four times


Why do you think it will only be a month?


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yep!
> Next month it's my turn......


You'll have finished your Spam Supply?


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning All
> Wedding Anniversary(44 Years ) today and I have booked a table somewhere local.
> 
> 
> ...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA


Ironic that the anniversary's gift is groceries!


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Just been outside to give the windows a clean, it has started to rain should I carry on or not?


I'd finish washing the windows first.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Three times* in twenty four hours now!
> Is April pick on me month?
> 
> Edited for correction at 10:52 BST
> *Four times


Be honest.....you would be upset if we didn't


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Be honest.....you would be upset if we didn't


First post of the day, I'd not said owt.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Morning All
> Wedding Anniversary(44 Years ) today and I have booked a table somewhere local.
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations, well done


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yep!
> Next month it's my turn......


Good to know. I'll add it to the calendar. 👍


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2020)

Just been out for a quickie 8.49 miles in 00:35:01


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just been out for a quickie 8.49 miles in 00:35:01


There's got to be a joke there but I can't see it.........


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2020)

I am cleaning the windows a different way to usual, seems to be working well.


----------



## gavroche (3 Apr 2020)

I managed to keep busy for another day: cut lawns front and back, removed weeds from borders and drive and now Molly is begging me to go for a walk. How can I say no? Coffee and biscuits first and then Molly's time.


----------



## GM (3 Apr 2020)

Just having a look to see if I can get a Waitrose delivery slot. I think someone's having a joke, I'll starve ...


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Just having a look to see if I can get a Waitrose delivery slot. I think someone's having a joke, I'll starve ...
> 
> View attachment 512356




Think of the money you are saving. Not good though for those self isolating.


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2020)

Windows all bright and shining, I must do them that way again.


----------



## Drago (3 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just been out for a quickie 8.49 miles in 00:35:01



Sure you dont mean you gave Mrs Nits 8.49 inches in 35.01 seconds?


----------



## GM (3 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Think of the money you are saving. Not good though for those self isolating.




That's the problem, being in our 70's+ vulnerable group and trying to self isolate.


----------



## Drago (3 Apr 2020)

No messing about in the Phillipines, where they do have a proper lockdown at the moment, unlike here where we dont6 but everyone is calling it thwt thanks to a hysterical media.

In the phillipines they have state sanctioned shooting of drug dealers bu the police, which I quite like. They've taken that one further now - get caught out your house and theyll shoot you too. They should adopt the policy here, sort out the selfish idiots who are taking the mick.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Sure you dont mean you gave Mrs Nits 8.49 inches in 35.01 seconds?


There is no Mrs Nits, thank God she's history


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Just having a look to see if I can get a Waitrose delivery slot. I think someone's having a joke, I'll starve ...
> 
> View attachment 512356



ASDA have been like that for 2 or 3 weeks now. Nothing for two weeks ahead, and, they are only releasing "new" slots, two weeks ahead, and, one day at. a time.

We reached stage where we had no basics (milk, bread, potatoes), and oldest daughter (who's turn it was to do our shopping), was sent home from work with "symptoms" (she is a Nurse Practitioner), so, I broke the "rules" and went to shops on my motorbike. Second youngest daughter has been berating me for a week now! I am beginning to think that starvation may have been preferable


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> There is no Mrs Nits, thank God she's history


Dont say you are giving someone elses missus a quickie?
At your age.... you dirty old devil


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> ASDA have been like that for 2 or 3 weeks now. Nothing for two weeks ahead, and, they are only releasing "new" slots, two weeks ahead, and, one day at. a time.
> 
> We reached stage where we had no basics (milk, bread, potatoes), and oldest daughter (who's turn it was to do our shopping), was sent home from work with "symptoms" (she is a Nurse Practitioner), so, I broke the "rules" and went to shops on my motorbike. Second youngest daughter has been berating me for a week now! I am beginning to think that starvation may have been preferable


Our daughter** had a go at me for going shopping but we have a 94 year old to look after and can't leave her to starve.
She is stocked up now, as are we. So we have told her we have no plans to shop in the near future.
**daughter has had Asda home delivery for many years but is struggling. She eventually got one at midnight Tuesday but its 2 weeks away for delivery.


----------



## CharlesF (3 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> NearlyIf you peer into the distance you can see the pad owned by Brian Souter the owner of Stagecoach.



And his sister bought Beaufort Castle, home to the Fraser of Lovat chief!


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont say you are giving someone elses missus a quickie?
> At your age.... you dirty old devil


I don't think I have ever given a quickie in the last 31 years


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our daughter** had a go at me for going shopping but we have a 94 year old to look after and can't leave her to starve.
> She is stocked up now, as are we. So we have told her we have no plans to shop in the near future.
> **daughter has had *Asda home delivery for many years* but is struggling. She eventually got one at midnight Tuesday but its 2 weeks away for delivery.



Yes, we also do ASDA online shopping for BiL (for past 10+ years), with delivery pass etc. They appear to have made absolutely no provision for their loyal (and, in some cases, vulnerable) customers. This will not be forgotten when this is all over.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2020)

Shopping this morning, chores and gardening this afternoon. The Tesco's I use , the one in Bedworth have introduced a one way system in the store, they've got arrows marked on the floor and staff telling people where they should or shouldn't go, kept me amused whilst waiting in the checkout queue, most people where using it, some were ignoring it and a few were totally confused by it, I'd see them take a few steps down an aisle then mutter to themselves and go back and come out somewhere else. I managed to give our grass its first cut of the year both back and front.


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Shopping this morning, chores and gardening this afternoon. The Tesco's I use , the one in Bedworth have introduced a one way system in the store, they've got arrows marked on the floor and staff telling people where they should or shouldn't go, kept me amused whilst waiting in the checkout queue, most people where using it, some were ignoring it and a few were totally confused by it, I'd see them take a few steps down an aisle then mutter to themselves and go back and come out somewhere else. I managed to give the grass its first cut of the year both back and front.


I'm sure Tesco will have appreciated you cutting their grass for them. Did it take long.

(Sorry, just standing in temporarily and taking the heat for @classic33 who's feeling a bit victimised atm)


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I'm sure Tesco will have appreciated you cutting their grass for them. Did it take long.
> 
> (Sorry, just standing in temporarily and taking the heat for @classic33 who's feeling a bit victimised atm)



Post edited for clarity


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I'm sure Tesco will have appreciated you cutting their grass for them. Did it take long.
> 
> (Sorry, just standing in temporarily and taking the heat for @classic33 who's feeling a bit victimised atm)


You've a Tesco's selling grass! I know they're trying to find new markets, but that's a bit extreme.

I'll bide mi time.


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Post edited for clarity



I'll take another punt then ...


dave r said:


> I managed to give our grass its first cut of the year both back and front.


Impressive! I tend to just do the top.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2020)

I somehow managed to get a delivery slot with Asda. I have No idea how I managed it. Neither my son or daughter have been able to get a slot and they have bee trying for a couple of weeks. I got it last week. My delivery slot is 14th April 

Mr WD has been Browsing Amazon. Apparently fry bentos steak and kidney pies are selling for between £9.99 and £13.00 for ONE pie..

Or princess corned beef 3 tins for £35.00 but at least you get free delivery. And they were nearly sold out.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I somehow managed to get a delivery slot with Asda. I have No idea how I managed it. Neither my son or daughter have been able to get a slot and they have bee trying for a couple of weeks. I got it last week. My delivery slot is 14th April
> 
> Mr WD has been Browsing Amazon. Apparently fry bentos steak and kidney pies are selling for between £9.99 and £13.00 for ONE pie..
> 
> Or princess corned beef 3 tins for £35.00 but at least you get free delivery. And they were nearly sold out.


That'll be @Dirk at work. I knew he wasn't buying to eat.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I somehow managed to get a delivery slot with Asda. I have No idea how I managed it. Neither my son or daughter have been able to get a slot and they have bee trying for a couple of weeks. I got it last week. My delivery slot is 14th April
> 
> Mr WD has been Browsing Amazon. Apparently fry bentos steak and kidney pies are selling for between £9.99 and £13.00 for ONE pie..
> 
> Or princess corned beef 3 tins for £35.00 but at least you get free delivery. And they were nearly sold out.


What did you do wave your pink bloomers


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

They've gone up in price, what is available anyway.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> What did you do wave your pink bloomers




They do come in handy now and again. They were so scared when they saw them that they gave in.


----------



## Drago (3 Apr 2020)

Grass cut, Mrs D's car buffed. Acacia Gardens is looking very well turned out these days.


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> They've gone up in price, what is available anyway.
> View attachment 512418
> 
> View attachment 512419


Wonder if the Fray Bentos thread contributors have heard about this? Or maybe they're behind it!


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> That'll be @Dirk at work. I knew he wasn't buying to eat.


Damn! I've been busted.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wonder if the Fray Bentos thread contributors have heard about this? Or maybe they're behind it!


Not this contributor!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2020)

Better buy them quick before the price goes up again.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Better buy them quick before the price goes up again.


Can still buy them for less than their asking price anyway.


----------



## pawl (3 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Just having a look to see if I can get a Waitrose delivery slot. I think someone's having a joke, I'll starve ...
> 
> View attachment 512356


----------



## pawl (3 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Just having a look to see if I can get a Waitrose delivery slot. I think someone's having a joke, I'll starve ...
> 
> View attachment 512356




I have had Tesco delivery’s for twelve months now.have got a delivery due next week. Just looked on the web site 23 April has just come up. No slots available. Speaking to my niece she is with acado and they are giving there regular customers preference. When this is all over I will change to Acado.I am of the age group that is at high risk.although I have no under lying health problems I will have to drive to a local supermarket

Haven’t been out for two weeks other than short rides.

Step daughter suffers asthma and bronchitis.my daughter suffers with bronchitis.Both have said they will shop for me and Mrs P. I am not prepared to put either at risk.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I'll take another punt then ...
> 
> Impressive! I tend to just do the top.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2020)

I'm beginning to have difficulty knowing what day it is
I'm bored
This week I have basically got up, cycled, decorated, slouched on sofa, gone to bed........and repeat.

Guess what I'm doing tomorrow?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm beginning to have difficulty knowing what day it is
> I'm bored
> This week I have basically got up, cycled, decorated, slouched on sofa, gone to bed........and repeat.
> 
> Guess what I'm doing tomorrow?


Same? 
At least you got out for a spin. I couldn’t muster the enthusiasm.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Same?
> At least you got out for a spin. I couldn’t muster the enthusiasm.




Snap.


----------



## Drago (3 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well I can tell you that I am not if that helps.
> But I am interested what you are getting at


Managed to check it today, got someone else to check. They got a bit of a surprise when they saw the reply. EE have "zeroed" last months bill, meaning nothing is owed to them for this coming month.

Other networks may have done the same, you'll have to check to find out.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Managed to check it today, got someone else to check. They got a bit of a surprise when they saw the reply. EE have "zeroed" last months bill, meaning nothing is owed to them for this coming month.
> 
> Other networks may have done the same, you'll have to check to find out.


Do they not usually let you know if they are going to do that? Presumably a good will gesture to help people out at the moment?

Morning  Not sure why I'm up. Barely light yet but I have the first coffee of the day. A dull, breezy day to come.


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2020)

Good morning people, bike ride this morning.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Got a text last night telling me my B&Q diy.com order was on its way and providing a link through which to track it ... which is impressive, given that I've not placed an order! Even more interesting is that it came in through a new sim (new number) which I only activated the day before! Sounds like phishing, but looks legit. Guess it could be that someone who _did_ place an order slipped up when providing their number? Needless to say, I'll not be following any links


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Got a text last night telling me my B&Q diy.com order was on its way and providing a link through which to track it ... which is impressive, given that I've not placed an order! Even more interesting is that it came in through a new sim (new number) which I only activated the day before! Sounds like phishing, but looks legit. Guess it could be that someone who _did_ place an order slipped up when providing their number? Needless to say, I'll not be following any links



It sounds like phishing, They usually use E-Mail.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> It sounds like phishing, They usually use E-Mail.


Indeed it does Dave. I cant think of a way of checking the urls behind the links in the same way I could if it was an email.🤔


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Apr 2020)

Hi-di-hi fellow retirees,
Looks sunny and calm down here in Yokelshire. 
We have one of those "Smart" turbo trainers on the way, not used one before but quite like the idea of being able to ride courses. 

This time of year we often head up to Leeds to visit our daughter and grandson but that's obviously not possible at the present time.
We've noticed that part of the Tour D'Yorkshire is one of the routes available so we'll give that a go instead. 
Today's task is to make some sort of front wheel support for the bike that's going on the trainer, I'm thinking of a partially deflated football in a frame ⚽

Have a lovely day one and all.


----------



## Paulus (4 Apr 2020)

Morning all, a sunny start to the day. 
Today is compost heap emptying day. It looks good stuff. There is over a years worth and it is going onto the newly turned over vegetable patch.
The usual solitary dog walk and then settle down with a beer or two.
Another day in paradise. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2020)

Good day to all. It's heading towards a glorious day. Clear skies, still and 7C already. A friend commented a good weather weekend will be a big test of lockdown.

Last night we did a video chat quiz with friends. Pretty successful but needs some refining. Mrs P spoke VERY loudly, mainly in my ear, in the belief this helps the others hear her!! 😂 I think the quiz will become a weekly event.

Shortly I will finish the emulsion second coat and then fill gaps round window frame with caulk. Gloss this afternoon and job done. After this a few days break from decorating is needed.

A cycle buddy has come up with a BRILLIANT idea. We are all riding solo at present, most are doing at least 5/7 days. At a pre-arranged time, probably 4.00pm, we will all prepare our usual cafe stop food, beans on toast, tea cake, bacon roll etc. Then we are going to have a video chat cafe stop and shoot the breeze with a mix of the usual daft and serious stuff we discuss. This will be good.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Day one of painting the bungalow today.
Going to burn off the window sills then pressure wash all of the rendering.
Might need a beer, or two, afterwards.


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2020)

If I was not eating breakfast I would have been out of bed by now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Day one of painting the bungalow today.
> Going to burn off the window sills then pressure wash all of the rendering.
> Might need a beer, or two, afterwards.



As I was reading your post I had a flashback to the smell of putty being mixed with linseed oil between my fingers 😊


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Day one of painting the bungalow today.
> Going to burn off the window sills then pressure wash all of the rendering.
> Might need a beer, or two, afterwards.


Are you doing all the walls? Big tackle. I got a local painter to do mine. The paint was expensive but I think it has a 15 year guarantee. He gave it 2 coats. Went for magnolia rather than white as others have done white and I thought it looked a bit stark.

This was the first winter after it was done a couple of years ago.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2020)

Good morning peeps. A chilly start here. Hopefully the sun will come out


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Better buy them quick before the price goes up again.


Yes, forget BitCoin, Fray Bentos pies are the future


----------



## numbnuts (4 Apr 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, forget BitCoin, Fray Bentos pies are the future



Looks that way. How crazy can you get.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Apr 2020)

Morning all. 
Well now I'm on the right page🙄
My neighbour has suggested as I won't be heading off to Spain for five months this year that I share her allotment. She has had an operation so finds it difficult to dig at the minute. So I've jumped at it and start today by moving a heap of manure. This really suits as in the UK we have an apartment without a garden. This re-retirement is getting better, apart from the obvious.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you doing all the walls? Big tackle. I got a local painter to do mine. The paint was expensive but I think it has a 15 year guarantee. He gave it 2 coats. Went for magnolia rather than white as others have done white and I thought it looked a bit stark.
> 
> This was the first winter after it was done a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 512473


I last painted it 6 years ago.
The west facing end of the bungalow takes a battering as it tends to get sand blasted in the winter storms and I have to do that side every 2-3 years.
I can paint the whole bungalow in 3-4 days he I get a move on.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks that way. How crazy can you get.


People are a bit thick just going to supermarkets. Our local deli is churning out delicious pies and pasties freshly made every lunch time. A choice between that or Fray Bentos.......hmm, let me think!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Going to burn off the window sills.......



Seems a bit extreme to avoid painting them.......................


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2020)

@Mo1959 I like the magnolia, makes a good alternative to the often mucky white we see around.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> People are a bit thick just going to supermarkets. Our local deli is churning out delicious pies and pasties freshly made every lunch time. A choice between that or Fray Bentos.......hmm, let me think!




Frey Bentos are all pastry with a gravy stain on the bottom.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Frey Bentos are all pastry with a gravy stain on the bottom.


Exactly. Maybe handy to shove at the back of a cupboard for absolute emergency use but that's about it.

The steak pasties our deli does is stuffed full with lovely Scottish beef in comparison.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you doing all the walls? Big tackle. I got a local painter to do mine. The paint was expensive but I think it has a 15 year guarantee. He gave it 2 coats. Went for magnolia rather than white as others have done white and I thought it looked a bit stark.
> 
> This was the first winter after it was done a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 512473



Ditto the Magnolia, but we have just painted all the internal rooms and not the outside brickwork 
Magnolia used to be the least expensive paint, then they started relabelling it with a variety of exotic names and even more exotic prices.

I want to paint my Shed in one of the vibrant primary colours, Blue or Yellow but Mrs Tenkay isn't keen


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Frey Bentos are all pastry with a gravy stain on the bottom.


Agree. After reading the thread we went and bought 2. We wont be doing that again.
I always think, why dont they charge eg 15% more and put some actual meat in?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I want to paint my Shed in one of the vibrant primary colours, Blue or Yellow but Mrs Tenkay isn't keen


Nope, I wasn't very brave and went for very muted for my little bike shed. Think it's called Antler Brown or something.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Exactly. Maybe handy to shove at the back of a cupboard for absolute emergency use but that's about it.
> 
> The steak pasties our deli does is stuffed full with lovely Scottish beef in comparison.


There is/was a new pie shop supposed to be openinģ near us this week. They have called it To Pie For.
They may have to reconsider that name.
Not sure if it has actually opened now.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope, I wasn't very brave and went for very muted for my little bike shed. Think it's called Antler Brown or something.
> View attachment 512484


Nice bike colours Mo.


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2020)

I have risen!

Been up a while. as is my custom, but walked Muttley and got the house tidied up before sitting g down with a Clooney's.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2020)

Oi you lot, stop dissing Fray Bentos!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

Tragedy.
Looks like the dish washer has packed in.
Ours has 2 buttons to the left on/off and 2 to the right.........one to choose temperature between cold rinse & hot wash and the other to start the operation.
After we choose hot wash and close it, it seems to be ok but then changes to cold rinse so nothing gets washed.
Bad timing or what.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope, I wasn't very brave and went for very muted for my little bike shed. Think it's called Antler Brown or something.
> View attachment 512484


Bugger the shed. Love the bike and the paint shop.

What is the bike?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Bugger the shed. Love the bike and the paint shop.
> 
> What is the bike?


Specialized Ruby.......female equivalent of the Roubaix, but I see they have stopped making the female version now so all unisex.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you doing all the walls? Big tackle.


2 questions Mo.
1. Why are you calling him big tackle and
2. How do you know?


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Specialized Ruby.......female equivalent of the Roubaix, but I see they have stopped making the female version now so all unisex.


Ah. I should have recognised that as a good friend used to ride one. Hers was white nothing like as sexy looking as that paint job. She called the bike Ruby, for a long time I thought it was just her name for her bike, then she told me it was the model!!!


----------



## Paulus (4 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Frey Bentos are all pastry with a gravy stain on the bottom.


I had never eaten a Frey Bentos pie before, but because of the thread on the forum I thought I would try one. What a disgusting thing. I had about a quarter of it, what there was, and the dog had the rest. I am in awe of a good pie, but not those things.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> I had never eaten a Frey Bentos pie before, but because of the thread on the forum I thought I would try one. What a disgusting thing. I had about a quarter of it, what there was, and the dog had the rest. I am in awe of a good pie, but not those things.



. Could be worse. You could have paid £14 for one


----------



## numbnuts (4 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Tragedy.
> Looks like the dish washer has packed in.
> Ours has 2 buttons to the left on/off and 2 to the right.........one to choose temperature between cold rinse & hot wash and the other to start the operation.
> After we choose hot wash and close it, it seems to be ok but then changes to cold rinse so nothing gets washed.
> Bad timing or what.


There's two dish washers on the end of your wrists


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> There's two dish washers on the end of your wrists


They retired many years ago


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/QSHd2rnkRTE


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Apr 2020)

I have two Fray Bentos pies in the cupboard. Yours for £30 - buyer collects (By appointment, I'll leave them on the doorstep!)


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2020)

My dishwasher stopped working about 18 months ago. I decided Not to bother replacing it.


----------



## gavroche (4 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> There's two dish washers on the end of your wrists


and it keeps your finger nails clean too.


----------



## Paulus (4 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I have two Fray Bentos pies in the cupboard. Yours for £30 - buyer collects (By appointment, I'll leave them on the doorstep!)


They can stay there thank you very much


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Do they not usually let you know if they are going to do that? Presumably a good will gesture to help people out at the moment?
> 
> Morning  Not sure why I'm up. Barely light yet but I have the first coffee of the day. A dull, breezy day to come.


No, which is why I wanted someone else to check. If they got the same message then it stands a better chance of it being genuine. How many will just pay what they pay every month, when their bill is due.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> View: https://youtu.be/QSHd2rnkRTE



Think I posted this before but we had a rather naive woman friend with the surname Beaver. A group of us visited Chester zoo. Looking around the gift shop she spotted a tee shirt with the logo "I like Beaver Diving". She was in the queue to buy it when someone had a quiet word with her. Close call though.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> View: https://youtu.be/QSHd2rnkRTE



Brilliant.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Hope we are all still well. I am now onto my third coffee of the morning , made for me by my long term barista sorry I mean lovely wife lol. This is living dangerously for a man of middle years as I know what comes next. Wife will wait a while then suggest we go for a little cycle , after three or four miles I am going to be desperate to find a hedge and my lovely wife will find this very funny . I think it all part of a plan you know 😂😂😀😀


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Apr 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all. Hope we are all still well. I am now onto my third coffee of the morning , made for me by my long term barista sorry I mean lovely wife lol. This is living dangerously for a man of middle years as I know what comes next. Wife will wait a while then suggest we go for a little cycle , after three or four miles I am going to be desperate to find a hedge and my lovely wife will find this very funny . I think it all part of a plan you know 😂😂😀😀


3 or 4 miles? I have stopped actually drinking coffee, I just pour it straight in the toilet, saves time.


----------



## pawl (4 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Oi you lot, stop dissing Fray Bentos!



I don’t think the pies are as good as they used to be.Its a bit like wagon wheels,they seem smaller than they used to be.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Back then in the pre-Pace days transgressors might have got a good slap. If they also happened to be striking miners theyd be guaranteed a good kicking.


Bit extreme that......just for dissing Frey Bentos pies


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Tragedy.
> Looks like the dish washer has packed in.
> Ours has 2 buttons to the left on/off and 2 to the right.........one to choose temperature between cold rinse & hot wash and the other to start the operation.
> After we choose hot wash and close it, it seems to be ok but then changes to cold rinse so nothing gets washed.
> Bad timing or what.



AO.com will probably sort you out with a replacement


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> I don’t think the pies are as good as they used to be.Its a bit like wagon wheels,they seem smaller than they used to be.


They are.


classic33 said:


> An inch smaller than in '87, diameter wise


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2020)

Window sill paint all burned off.
Whole of bungalow rendering power washed; did all the guttering, fascias and soffits as well.
Just got to let it dry off overnight and then I'll start prepping and painting tomorrow.
Had enough for today.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2020)

I went out on a mission today. I was looking for PBs. Got them on Sheephouse Lane, the full climb by 25 seconds, as I really gave it some beans.

Screwed up Gregson Lane though. Gave it lots more beans but felt slower than expected. Got to the top, looked down........I'd left it on the big ring for the full 1.5 miles. 

No.3 son needs help with a puncture on his car. Nice diversion from painting.


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2020)

I got a pleasant 50 mile loop in this morning, Out of Coventry through Wood End, Shilton, Withybrook, Monks Kirby and Pailton. continued through Church lawford and when I got to Wolston I turned and climbed up to Kings Newnham then picked up my route out, when I pased the radio masts I tuned right and rode down to the A5 island then turned onto the Wolvey road and turned left to ride down into Monks Kirby, turned back through Withybrook and Shilton and headed back into Coventry. A nice morning out on the bike, great fun on the way out with a tail wind, hard work into the breeze on the way back, I'll have to remember to take a cereal bar or something similar with me on these rides, by the time I was riding back into Coventry my legs were fading fast and by the time I got home there was nothing left.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46618764


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> AO.com will probably sort you out with a replacement


Thanks.
But who is going to fit it ?
This is Dave7 alia Mr Bean you are talking to.


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> But who is going to fit it ?
> This is Dave7 alia Mr Bean you are talking to.



Our second Neff dishwaser in 10 years went pop a couple of months back and we bought a Beko one for about £250, way better quality than the expensive Neff one. I think for a tad extra AO offera fitting service, I know Curries do.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Our second Neff dishwaser in 10 years went pop a couple of months back and we bought a Beko one for about £250, way better quality than the expensive Neff one. I think for a tad extra AO offera fitting service, I know Curries do.


Not now they dont. They make it clear on the web site that they will drop it at your door and even take the old one away but will not enter your house.


----------



## gavroche (4 Apr 2020)

I think my wife is going a bit overboard with this virus. I went shopping this morning and when I got back, she insisted that I strip off to my underwear and put all my clothes in the washing machine , including the two shopping bags I had. I also had to have a shower before I got dressed again.
Whilst out, I never was in contact with anyone , kept 2 metres apart, sanetised the trolley handle and was wearing gloves which I disposed of before getting back into the car.
Not looking forward to going shopping again. Luckily, I only go once a week at the moment.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Apr 2020)

Earlier someone posted about EE giving “free” stuff. Just received the following from TescoMobile (O2), more freebies:
“Tesco Mobile: We're here to help you through these challenging times. To help you stay in touch, you can now make unlimited free UK calls from 8pm in the evening to 8am the next morning Monday - Friday and at any time over the weekend, until 1 June 2020. And we stand by our commitment to not increase your tariff price for your whole contract, so your bill won't go up unexpectedly. For terms, exclusions and more, go to: tescomobile.com/littlehelps Text STOP to 25858


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not now they dont. They make it clear on the web site that they will drop it at your door and even take the old one away but will not enter your house.



Did not know that, sorry. Is the old one built in or just slide under?


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not now they dont. They make it clear on the web site that they will drop it at your door and even take the old one away but will not enter your house.


Yes, bought several things online since the restrictions started (including a TV), done thing seems to be, they bring package to your door, retreat 2metres, take photograph of you, and package. A bit annoying, I am having to comb my hair several times per day. Wife will not answer door to a delivery, unless, she has done hair, makeup etc.


----------



## gavroche (4 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Earlier someone posted about EE giving “free” stuff. Just received the following from TescoMobile (O2), more freebies:
> “Tesco Mobile: We're here to help you through these challenging times. To help you stay in touch, you can now make unlimited free UK calls from 8pm in the evening to 8am the next morning Monday - Friday and at any time over the weekend, until 1 June 2020. And we stand by our commitment to not increase your tariff price for your whole contract, so your bill won't go up unexpectedly. For terms, exclusions and more, go to: tescomobile.com/littlehelps Text STOP to 25858


What's the big deal? If you are on Messenger or What'sap, you can make video calls anywhere in the world for free.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> What's the big deal? If you are on Messenger or What'sap, you can make video calls anywhere in the world for free.


Didnt say it was a big deal. Use FaceTime, Skype, depending on what recipient has.


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> I think my wife is going a bit overboard with this virus. I went shopping this morning and when I got back, she insisted that I strip off to my underwear and put all my clothes in the washing machine , including the two shopping bags I had. I also had to have a shower before I got dressed again.
> Whilst out, I never was in contact with anyone , kept 2 metres apart, sanetised the trolley handle and was wearing gloves which I disposed of before getting back into the car.
> Not looking forward to going shopping again. Luckily, I only go once a week at the moment.



That was the instruction given out to teachers.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> I think my wife is going a bit overboard with this virus. I went shopping this morning and when I got back, she insisted that I strip off to my underwear and put all my clothes in the washing machine , including the two shopping bags I had. I also had to have a shower before I got dressed again.
> Whilst out, I never was in contact with anyone , kept 2 metres apart, sanetised the trolley handle and was wearing gloves which I disposed of before getting back into the car.
> Not looking forward to going shopping again. Luckily, I only go once a week at the moment.


Friend of mine is undergoing cancer treatment. He was instructed by the hospital to do very similar when he arrived home. Strip to underwear, take his clothes directly to the washing machine, shower and dress.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Did not know that, sorry. Is the old one built in or just slide under?


Built in.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> I think my wife is going a bit overboard with this virus. I went shopping this morning and when I got back, she insisted that I strip off to my underwear and put all my clothes in the washing machine , including the two shopping bags I had. I also had to have a shower before I got dressed again.
> Whilst out, I never was in contact with anyone , kept 2 metres apart, sanetised the trolley handle and was wearing gloves which I disposed of before getting back into the car.
> Not looking forward to going shopping again. Luckily, I only go once a week at the moment.


Maybe she just wanted to see you in your undies.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> That was the instruction given out to teachers.


Bit much to be doing it at school though.


----------



## gavroche (4 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Didnt say it was a big deal. Use FaceTime, Skype, depending on what recipient has.


I didn't mean from you.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> I didn't mean from you.


If you mean EE "zeroing" the bill, that(in my case is for two numbers) on which line rental has to be paid in order to use the network. Without a working network you can't use the handset for much.


----------



## screenman (4 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Built in.



Ouch, not so easy if your diy skills are limited then, looks like the Marigolds for a few months. Must admit the one we just put in is a slide under that replaced the old built in, a week down the road and we do not notice it.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2020)

There were two Fray Bentos Cheese And Onion pies(Condition: Used) on eBay at £9.99 when last checked.

@Dirk, why you selling used pies?


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> There were two Fray Bentos Cheese And Onion pies(Condition: Used) on eBay at £9.99 when last checked.
> 
> @Dirk, why you selling used pies?


Coz I'm not a vegetarian.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Coz I'm not a vegetarian.


But you did try them, hence the Condition being listed as "Used".


----------



## screenman (5 Apr 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2020)

Hello world. It's going to be a beautiful day. Clear sky and 9C already though the breeze has a chill to it.

Didn't go to be till just after midnight and then read to till 1.00am. Slept like the dead till 6.30.

Still haven't done the glossing and unlikely today. After my ride it has to be allotment time.

Looking out of the window while drinking my coffee I was struck by a thought. Why make male black birds black and female ones brown?? Bizarre train of thought.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2020)

Morning folks. A tad cool here at the moment but supposed to be warming up.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2020)

Good morning people, it looks a beautiful morning out there, having rode yesterday I'm back to the decorating this morning, I've got to empty and move our big cabinet, a job I'm not looking forward to, looking at what's in there I think we could do with having a clear out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2020)

Hi-di-hi fellow retirees,

Another glorious morning 🌞
As I was working my way through my shed tidying I noticed that I seem to have rather a lot of bicycle saddles. 

With me being comparatively new to this cycling malarkey I went through a phase of trying different ones before settling on a Charge.

I'll probably stick the others on Ebay once this kerfuffle has died down. 
Mind you, I do like the look of the Brooks Cambium...


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

I'll see if I can get 2 coats of masonry paint on the east wing today.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hi-di-hi fellow retirees,
> 
> Another glorious morning 🌞
> As I was working my way through my shed tidying I noticed that I seem to have rather a lot of bicycle saddles.
> ...




I love Brooks saddles.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
I shall of course be satisfying my daily exercise allowance with a ride. No Brooks saddles will be involved however.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I love Brooks saddles.



Mrs Tenkay persevered with a lovely Brooks saddle that I'd bought her as a birthday present.
Alas, it appears that she's not got a "Brooks Bottom" so eventually it came off her bike to be replaced by a Selle Royal.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkay persevered with a lovely Brooks saddle that I'd bought her as a birthday present.
> Alas, it appears that she's not got a "Brooks Bottom" so eventually it came off her bike to be replaced by a Selle Royal.




They are a bit like marmite.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Ouch, not so easy if your diy skills are limited then, looks like the Marigolds for a few months. Must admit the one we just put in is a slide under that replaced the old built in, a week down the road and we do not notice it.


Ahh....you replaced a built in with a slide in. Sounds like a good plan.
We thought the built in fridge needed replacing. Found it virtually impossible to find the right size with chang from £1K.
Fortunately we managed to bodge the fault.


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2020)

Morning all, a lovely sunny start to the day here in Hertfordshire. 
After the obligatory dog walking, another day spent pottering around the garden. I have some tomato plants to pot up various other things to do if I look hard enough. 
By the way, I have 4 Brooks saddles on various bikes, 2 B17 narrow, 1 professional and a Swift. I love them.


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They are a bit like marmite.


@Drago 's is.
It's brown and sticky.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world. It's going to be a beautiful day. Clear sky and 9C already though the breeze has a chill to it.
> 
> Didn't go to be till just after midnight and then read to till 1.00am. Slept like the dead till 6.30.
> 
> ...


Like most birds, the male is (to us) more attractive as its his job to convince the female that he is worth a dabble.


----------



## screenman (5 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh....you replaced a built in with a slide in. Sounds like a good plan.
> We thought the built in fridge needed replacing. Found it virtually impossible to find the right size with chang from £1K.
> Fortunately we managed to bodge the fault.



We had a 600mm gap and bought 598mm wide slide in, very pleased we are with it as well.


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They are a bit like marmite.


I love Marmite as well.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Apr 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2020)

Good morning. What a beautiful day.
Up early, dishes washed (by hand)......dont it make a mess when you do a curry .
I made a difficult decision yesterday and decided not to cycle today. I may change in a week or two but the idea is not to do it till this crisis is over..... for a number of reasons.
Unlike some (on the other CC section) I would not pontificate or try to suggest that anyone should do the same as me.....it is purely how I feel at this moment. Whoever is cycling I say enjoy and keep posting about your rides as we all enjoy reading about them.
So, its the exercise bike plus weights and situps this morning.
Lunch will be fresh bread with home cooked ham, some cheese and lots of wine.
Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## screenman (5 Apr 2020)

Pam, what do you want for breakfast?
Me, a bacon sandwich would be nice.
Pam, I will just check if we have enough bread.
Me, if not I will have it in toast.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hi-di-hi fellow retirees,
> 
> Another glorious morning 🌞
> As I was working my way through my shed tidying I noticed that I seem to have rather a lot of bicycle saddles.
> ...


Saddles are so personal things.
A few years ago i bought the charge spoon on the basis of it's good reviews and being cheap as chips.
The first ride it nearly cut me in half i tried to persevere but it never got any better


----------



## screenman (5 Apr 2020)

I bought an *Essax Shark* sadlle off of somebody on here, suprisingly comfortable and that has reminded me it needs to go back on the turbo bike. If you have not seen one just google it.


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Saddles are so personal things.
> A few years ago i bought the charge spoon on the basis of it's good reviews and being cheap as chips.
> The first ride it nearly cut me in half i tried to persevere but it never got any better


Another saddle that I have on my audax bike is the San Marco Rolls. Again, very comfortable. If it was good enough for Sir Bradley of Wiggins--


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2020)

Morning. I decided to get out nice and early so 32 miles done. Only problem is, it hadn't warmed up so Mr Garmin says the average temperature was 37 degrees. My fingers and toes would agree!

Just plonked myself down with a big bowl of porridge now.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I decided to get out nice and early *so 32 miles done*. Only problem is, it hadn't warmed up so Mr Garmin says the average temperature was 37 degrees. My fingers and toes would agree!
> 
> Just plonked myself down with a big bowl of porridge now.


I take my hat off to you Mo ....outstanding


----------



## pawl (5 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Pam, what do you want for breakfast?
> Me, a bacon sandwich would be nice.
> Pam, I will just check if we have enough bread.
> Me, if not I will have it in toast.




You can’t beat the oldens


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh....you replaced a built in with a slide in. Sounds like a good plan.
> We thought the built in fridge needed replacing. Found it virtually impossible to find the right size with chang from £1K.
> Fortunately we managed to bodge the fault.



We've done this with both our washing machine and dishvwasher


Paulus said:


> I love Marmite as well.







I'm quite fond of Marmite too. 
This is my outfit for a fancy dress parkrun a few years back.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (5 Apr 2020)

Off for my bike ride in a minute and then some gardening this afternoon.
Enjoy your day everyone and keep safe.


----------



## screenman (5 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> You can’t beat the oldens



Me being the olden, it was a genuine, just tried to fill a glass topped jar without taking the lid off first, I am going crazy or just getting old.


----------



## GM (5 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Not a Brooks saddle lover I'm afraid. I've tried several different ones, but my favourite is the Selle SMP.

Had a bit of luck yesterday with the supermarket deliveries, got a slot for next Friday with Sainsbury's and a slot with Asda the following week. That should keep us going for a while. 

Exercise wise, I'll be doing what Dave7 is doing, Turbo weights and rowing machine. That could change though, daughter is cycling over to us lunchtime so I may get talked into breaking the rules and going for a ride. In the last 12 days I've only been out for one hour, even then I stayed in the car.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2020)

Is it palm Sunday today? I have a feeling it is.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2020)

According to the newspapers if people don't observe the rules all exercising outside will be banned.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it palm Sunday today? I have a feeling it is.


We use to get a palm folded into a cross


----------



## numbnuts (5 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> According to the newspapers if people don't observe the rules all exercising outside will be banned.


Police state or dead


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> According to the newspapers if people don't observe the rules all exercising outside will be banned.


Some park in london, yesterday, 3000 people gathered.
Water canon is needed I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some park in london, yesterday, 3000 people gathered.
> Water canon is needed I think.




Stupid people. Shows how some are selfish enough to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Police state or dead




Or saving some.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it palm Sunday today? I have a feeling it is.


Yep, according to that helpful Mr Google.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2020)

Just done the exercise bike and got a decent sweat on.
Weights and situps now.
I have seen a number of people wearing hats or hoodies......I dont think its as warm out there as forcast.
Bread is baking.
Ham is cooking.
Rosè wine is in the fridge


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> According to the newspapers if people don't observe the rules all exercising outside will be banned.


That'll be me being a burden on the NHS then. Not following the advice of numerous specialists and Doctors.

Just what they need at this time.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> According to the newspapers if people don't observe the rules all exercising outside will be banned.


I would go mental if I couldn't get out! 😢


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Not a Brooks saddle lover I'm afraid. I've tried several different ones, but my favourite is the Selle SMP.
> 
> Had a bit of luck yesterday with the supermarket deliveries, got a slot for next Friday with Sainsbury's and a slot with Asda the following week. That should keep us going for a while.
> 
> Exercise wise, I'll be doing what Dave7 is doing, *Turbo weights and rowing machine*.* That could change though, daughter is cycling over to us lunchtime so I may get talked into breaking the rules and going for a ride. In the last 12 days I've only been out for one hour, even then I stayed in the car.


*What you need is
http://rowcycle.de/en/

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KMZSwYf7jxQ



Not great on the hills though.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I would go mental if I couldn't get out! 😢



" Stone walls do not a Prison make
nor Iron bars a cage,
Minds innocent and quiet take
That for an Hermitage

If I have freedom in my love
And in my soul are free,
Angels alone, that soar above 
Enjoy such Liberty.."


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2020)

Just done the bike, situps and weights. During my stretches my hip and groin hurt. Doing the situps my chest hurt. Then I realised its the first time I've done them since I came off the bike.
Quite happy that I was able to get through them though.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2020)

Its empty! Only took me two hours, we've now got stuff stacked everywhere, I think a serious declutter is needed.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I decided to get out nice and early so 32 miles done. Only problem is, it hadn't warmed up so Mr Garmin says the average temperature was 37 degrees. My fingers and toes would agree!
> 
> Just plonked myself down with a big bowl of porridge now.



Excellent news! 👏👏


----------



## numbnuts (5 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Its empty! Only took me two hours, we've now got stuff stacked everywhere, I think a serious declutter is needed.
> 
> View attachment 512704


Dave there's a ghost in the mirror


----------



## pawl (5 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Me being the olden, it was a genuine, just tried to fill a glass topped jar without taking the lid off first, I am going crazy or just getting old.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I meant the joke.Last night Mrs p asked me to bring her drink up stairs.Got half way up and realised I had her mobile phone rather than the drink she had asked for.My biggest recurring mistake is opening the broom cupboard door when I am meant to open the freezer door.My excuse is the freezer stands next to the cupboard door😀😀😀
> ...


----------



## gavroche (5 Apr 2020)

Well, my wife's car has never been so clean ! I spent the best part of 2 hours vacuuming and cleaning thoroughly every where inside. Now for the outside and then I might do mine, although it was done not so long ago.


----------



## pawl (5 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> I love Marmite as well.




So do I.Tried the peanut butter one with Marmite,utter crap My recipe Crumpet toasted 
Spread with Marmite top with peanut butter Lovely jubilee
😁😁😁😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> So do I.Tried the peanut butter one with Marmite,utter crap My recipe Crumpet toasted
> Spread with Marmite top with peanut butter Lovely jubilee
> 😁😁😁😁



I tried the marmite peanut butter too. 
Looking at the ingredients it is 90% peanut butter, 10% marmite and costs twice as much per 100 grammes. 
+1 for the base layer/marmite/peanut butter 👍🍞


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> So do I.Tried the peanut butter one with Marmite,utter crap My recipe Crumpet toasted
> Spread with Marmite top with peanut butter Lovely jubilee
> 😁😁😁😁


I saw it in my local Co-op a while back but the price was enough to put me off buying any. Your way sounds much better anyway! 👍


----------



## pawl (5 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Saddles are so personal things.
> A few years ago i bought the charge spoon on the basis of it's good reviews and being cheap as chips.
> The first ride it nearly cut me in half i tried to persevere but it never got any better




I have finally found a saddle that suits me.Sella Italia Man.Have them on my three bikes.


I think part of my problem I think stemmed from my shorts.I find the density of the padding to dense.and pad seemed a little narrow I was brought upon the good old chammy pads .

By pure chance I found a brand of shorts that suite me regarding density and width.Never heard of this brand Przewalski found them on Amazon I normally can’t get on with bib shorts but for me perfect

Price is £19 99 -26.99.Thought at that price wort a punt.Have three pair’s now


----------



## pawl (5 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I saw it in my local Co-op a while back but the price was enough to put me off buying any. Your way sounds much better anyway! 👍


----------



## pawl (5 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I saw it in my local Co-op a while back but the price was enough to put me off buying any. Your way sounds much better anyway! 👍




For me as touch of luxury I also spread top the peanut butter with strawberry conserve

Minus the marmite I hasten to add


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2020)

Ordered my Trump 2020 baseball cap. That should annoy Mrs D.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> For me as touch of luxury I also spread top the peanut butter with strawberry conserve
> 
> Minus the marmite I hasten to add


Now, if you could merge that with your previous thread about Sella Italia saddles I think you would be on a winner


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> I bought an *Essax Shark* sadlle off of somebody on here, suprisingly comfortable and that has reminded me it needs to go back on the turbo bike. If you have not seen one just google it.


 Is that a real saddle or an April Fool?! That ... fin! Where does it go?!
On second thoughts , that might provide too much info.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Is that a real saddle or an April Fool?! That ... fin! Where does it go?!
> On second thoughts , that might provide too much info.


I'll bet you soon find out the first time you hit a bump!


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> For me as touch of luxury I also spread top the peanut butter with strawberry conserve
> 
> Minus the marmite I hasten to add


That used to be a favourite of mine before I became diabetic (not the cause of it, I hasten to add!).


----------



## screenman (5 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Is that a real saddle or an April Fool?! That ... fin! Where does it go?!
> On second thoughts , that might provide too much info.



It is surprisingly comfortable, the fin helps realign you if like me you tend to twist in the saddle.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> It is surprisingly comfortable, the fin helps realign you if like me you tend to twist in the saddle.


As someone said upthread, saddles are indeed such a personal thing; when you find the 'right one' it's such a relief isn't it? I have a buddy who, after many years searching in vain, still suffers.


----------



## screenman (5 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> As someone said upthread, saddles are indeed such a personal thing; when you find the 'right one' it's such a relief isn't it? I have a buddy who, after many years searching in vain, still suffers.



Tell them to put any saddle on back to front and ride ride for a month, after that anything will work.


----------



## pawl (5 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Ordered my Trump 2020 baseball cap. That should annoy Mrs D.




Think you might be living dangerously.


----------



## pawl (5 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning. What a beautiful day.
> Up early, dishes washed (by hand)......dont it make a mess when you do a curry .
> I made a difficult decision yesterday and decided not to cycle today. I may change in a week or two but the idea is not to do it till this crisis is over..... for a number of reasons.
> Unlike some (on the other CC section) I would not pontificate or try to suggest that anyone should do the same as me.....it is purely how I feel at this moment. Whoever is cycling I say enjoy and keep posting about your rides as we all enjoy reading about them.
> ...





Some days I also fee as you do. I do feel better about going out when the weather is good like today.Just a short circuit that doesn’t go through the centre of villages.I for one respect your decision 


Hope you get out on your bike soon.You will certainly be super fit with that exercise regime


----------



## screenman (5 Apr 2020)

Just in case I fall asleep in this armchair, night everyone.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Just in case I fall asleep in this armchair, night everyone.


Night Elizabeth


Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2020)

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.


Night Erin


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Drew the curtains to the first rain we've had in a while. April showers and all that I suppose. Gooseberry bushes and rhubarb'll be glad of it.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Apr 2020)




----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, a tad damp here this morning, today I'm mostly stripping wallpaper.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2020)

I have risen!

A bit moist out.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all.


Thats not fair.
You haven't been to bed.
You slept in the armchair


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, a tad damp here this morning, today I'm mostly stripping wallpaper.



Not the stuff you put up the other day I hope. I am going to gloss a couple of doors.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thats not fair.
> You haven't been to bed.
> You slept in the armchair



Close.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2020)

Morning all 
I am having a quick coffee then off out for an early walk..........thats Dave early, not Mo early 
No idea what the day will bring but (after my walk) it will start the exercise bike etc.
No rain here btw and no sign we will get any.
I hope BoJo is OK. I am not political but we (as a nation) could do with him making a full recovery.
I will report in later.
Have a nice day all.


----------



## Paulus (6 Apr 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, it is raining lightly at the moment. Out shortly with the dog and then the world was my oyster, but not now. Might get out on the bike while I still can before it is banned.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Not the stuff you put up the other day I hope. I am going to gloss a couple of doors.



No, I'm starting the other side of the room


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> No, I'm starting the other side of the room



I had visions of you having out it on upside down, not that I have ever done that, well maybe once then.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am having a quick coffee then off out for an early walk..........thats Dave early, not Mo early


I have been and half way through brekkie now.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2020)

Good morning peeps. Cool here. We have had rain overnight and it was quite windy as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2020)

I don't have much time for Boris, but hope we get some good news about him today. It does sound a bit worrying.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't have much time for Boris, but hope we get some good news about him today. It does sound a bit worrying.




Same here.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2020)

Hello. There's been rain overnight but this morning we have glorious sunshine, clear skies and no breeze. It's 10C. Woke at 5.50 but back to sleep till 7.35. Result.

I shall ride about 9.30. It's so frustrating, today would be perfect for our Silverdale run. 

Did a video cafe stop with three friends yesterday tea time. I put on my jersey, helmet and glasses - apparently this isn't necessary. 

Did another chat with eight friends last night, one couple stuck in Australia for the foreseeable future. Worked well. We have 9 cottages on our terrace, of the 9 chatting 7 live on the same row - we could stand outside and shout! 

This group meets regularly in real life. When we're all together everyone talks at once, in the chat people listened and waited for a turn.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (6 Apr 2020)

Good Morning All
My plan(it could change) is take the dogs out then get back into the garden.
I'm taking out the roots of a standard conifer bush i cut down.Even though i had my new friend(Mattock)to help me it is hard work.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't have much time for Boris, but hope we get some good news about him today. It does sound a bit worrying.


Agreed. I'm not a fan but he seems to be doing a decent job in this crisis. Which might be unexpected.

Interesting the £ has fallen against the $ and € so the traders obviously rate what he's done and are concerned.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Today I shall be painting the Southern aspect of Dirk Manor.
Might get out for a walk later.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> I had visions of you having out it on upside down, not that I have ever done that, well maybe once then.



I remember the batch of paper brought for a job a few years ago, there was one roll where they had wound it on the wrong way round, confused me for a few minutes till I figured out what they had done.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I remember the batch of paper brought for a job a few years ago, there was one roll where they had wound it on the wrong way round, confused me for a few minutes till I figured out what they had done.



I did the whole room, we lived for it for a year then moved house.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> I did the whole room, we lived for it for a year then moved house.


I'm not papering again......the cat is too fond of it! She ruined the spare bedroom wallpaper so I stripped it and just emulsioned the walls instead.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2020)

I only papered 2 of our bedrooms.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2020)

We have no wallpaper in this house.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (6 Apr 2020)

You are either good at wallpapering or you're not. I'm in the latter.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2020)

Wallpaper was invented by the ancient chinese for decorating tombs. You heard it here first.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Yesterday afternoon was spent sprucing up one of Mrs Tenkay's bikes which will be being used on a smart trainer which hopefully arrives tomorrow. 
A quick tot up shows 7 bikes in total, as that's not divisible by 2, I suppose that means we need another bike 🚲🤔


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Apr 2020)

After the rain first thing, it is now gloriously sunny with a slight breeze.
Today's short run was around the 'tip'. Sometimes hard to believe so many of these former eyesores are now often wildlife reserves and popular places for recreation. Given our location, it's hardly surprising we have several within easy striking distance.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> After the rain first thing, it is now gloriously sunny with a slight breeze.
> Today's short run was around the 'tip'. Sometimes hard to believe so many of these former eyesores are now often wildlife reserves and popular places for recreation. Given our location, it's hardly surprising we have several within easy striking distance.


Yes, same here. Near where I live, we have an area called “Colliery Wood”. It is now, as it’s name suggests, an area of woodland, with a stream and gravel paths for walking cycling. It used to be a Coal Mine site and coal storage area. I recall as a child going there with others, to “pick coal” from the waste heaps, make rafts and sail on the “pit ponds” which formed in the hollows of the waste heaps. Much prettier, and safer, now, but, doesn’t provide any jobs.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Yesterday afternoon was spent sprucing up one of Mrs Tenkay's bikes which will be being used on a smart trainer which hopefully arrives tomorrow.
> A quick tot up shows 7 bikes in total, as that's not divisible by 2, I suppose that means we need another bike 🚲🤔


Definitely. I have actually lost count of how many I have at the moment!


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> You are either good at wallpapering or you're not. I'm in the latter.



As a young man my mates referred to me as the " Barry Bucknell of Brum".
They were taking the p*ss as I was crap at DIY, and especially crap at wallpapering 😳


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> You are either good at wallpapering or you're not. I'm in the latter.


I was quite good** at papering and used to quite enjoy it (not the preperation part though). Our stairwell has a big drop.....must be best part of 18 feet and I enjoyed the challenge of that.
Nowadays I pay someone else to do it.
** when an expert does it I realise I wasn't as good as I used to think


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2020)

I'm crap at wall papering, but usually end up doing a decent job, painting the walls is something that appeals but would involve getting a plasterer in to skim the walls.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (6 Apr 2020)

I noticed on my ride yesterday that since council tips are now closed fly tipping is on the increase.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm crap at wall papering, but usually end up doing a decent job, painting the walls is something that appeals but would involve getting a plasterer in to skim the walls.


Have you considered textured masonry paint 😉


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Much prettier, and safer, now, but, doesn’t provide any jobs


I know what you mean, but almost the entire colliery site (apart from the tip) has been redeveloped, mostly light industry and retail. I suspect, though couldn't back it up with figures, that more people are employed across the acreage now than ever were in the heyday. And I also suspect the majority come home safely each day and (hopefully) suffer no long term effects from their labour.
However, working as they do for so many different companies, what has been lost is any sense of community or togetherness. To me, this has been the biggest tragedy, and indeed may be a contributory factor towards some of the selfishness many have bemoaned in recent days ... but that is pure speculation on my part.

Ooo, you sucked me right into that one BL!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2020)

Back from our walk. A very enjoyable 12 1/2 miles.
Much warmer than yesterdays supposed heatwave .
Everyone we passed was very pleasant. People we have never met waved and shouted hello......very surreal.
Edit.
That just might have been 2 1/2 miles


----------



## Paulus (6 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I noticed on my ride yesterday that since council tips are now closed fly tipping is on the increase.


Around my neck of the woods, the green bin collection has stopped completely, the blue re-cycling bin collection has gone to every two weeks. Only the rubbish bins are weekly for the time being. The local re-cycling centre, the tip, is closed, but I seen evidence of fly tipping in certain areas.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Around my neck of the woods, the green bin collection has stopped completely, the blue re-cycling bin collection has gone to every two weeks. Only the rubbish bins are weekly for the time being. The local re-cycling centre, the tip, is closed, but I seen evidence of fly tipping in certain areas.


While I can understand and sympathise with the bin collectors and council tips the result is so obvious. I fear that, sadly, fly tipping will become common place.


----------



## GM (6 Apr 2020)

Morning all. I was just going to post about our garden waste and blue bins, but Paulus has beaten me to it!  I might have to make a compost bin.

@pawl I was looking at those Przewalski shorts with some interest, but found the size chart a bit confusing, going for the XL size I think the last time I had a 28inch waist was when I was about 12 . Did you find the sizing OK?


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2020)

Our recycling and rubbish collections are as normal. I don't know about the green bin, as I generate very little garden waste so just disguise it with a wig and fake moustache and lob it in with the general rubbish.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Our recycling and rubbish collections are as normal. I don't know about the green bin, as I generate very little garden waste so just disquise it with a wig and fake moustache and lob it in with the general rubbish.


Throwing in the odd arm and leg to confuse them?


----------



## pawl (6 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. I was just going to post about our garden waste and blue bins, but Paulus has beaten me to it!  I might have to make a compost bin.
> 
> @pawl I was looking at those Przewalski shorts with some interest, but found the size chart a bit confusing, going for the XL size I think the last time I had a 28inch waist was when I was about 12 . Did you find the sizing OK?


I 


I did read some of the reviews which seemed to go for on size up.which I tend to do with cycling clothing not manufactured in the U.K. 

I am 5ft10 weight 11st 1lb 34ich waist I opted for the large and they are a perfect fit Much of the continental size charts do seem somewhat misleading


----------



## GM (6 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> I
> 
> 
> I did read some of the reviews which seemed to go for on size up.which I tend to do with cycling clothing not manufactured in the U.K.
> ...




Thanks !


----------



## pawl (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Throwing in the odd arm and leg to confuse them?




What would you recommend left arm right leg or each limb from the same side


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> What would you recommend left arm right leg or each limb from the same side


Left arm, right leg or vice versa.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2020)

WoW.....piddling down here.
Its been cloudy for a while but I didn't expect that.


----------



## pawl (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Left arm, right leg or vice versa.




Just got the chainsaw out of the garage Problem where do I start If I start witha leg I will fall over.Think I will hop into the garage and put the chain saw away🧑🏾‍🦽🧑🏾‍🦽🧑🏾‍🦽


----------



## numbnuts (6 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I noticed on my ride yesterday that since council tips are now closed fly tipping is on the increase.


On my ride today I saw two lots of fly tipping


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2020)

Boredom threshold now met. I may adopt a position of repose for a spell.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I know what you mean, but almost the entire colliery site (apart from the tip) has been redeveloped, mostly light industry and retail. I suspect, though couldn't back it up with figures, that more people are employed across the acreage now than ever were in the heyday. And I also suspect the majority come home safely each day and (hopefully) suffer no long term effects from their labour.
> However, working as they do for so many different companies, what has been lost is any sense of community or togetherness. To me, this has been the biggest tragedy, and indeed may be a contributory factor towards some of the selfishness many have bemoaned in recent days ... but that is pure speculation on my part.
> 
> Ooo, you sucked me right into that one BL!



understand exactly what you mean. Area is in many ways “nicer”, and, personally, after a school visit “down the pit”, I decided I was never going down there again! But, there are a few down sides. That is life I suppose.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Definitely. I have actually lost count of how many I have at the moment!


At the moment I have seven plus a trike. I hope I have found a good home for my old Flying Scot which I bought in 1956. Somebody who restores them as a hobby and he is getting it for nothing as I cannot bring myself to bin it but also will never get round to restoring it. Trouble is he cannot get it until free movement resumes.


----------



## aferris2 (6 Apr 2020)

Today is the first day of my second year of retirement. Happy retirement day to me!


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> Just got the chainsaw out of the garage Problem where do I start If I start witha leg I will fall over.Think I will hop into the garage and put the chain saw away🧑🏾‍🦽🧑🏾‍🦽🧑🏾‍🦽


You can't stand on one leg?


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2020)

I'm so bored i'm almost tempted to bid on a vintage lawnmower on ebay so I can restore it.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> We have no wallpaper in this house.


We only have paper left in one room and the stairs. The room may get stripped but never the stairs.

The stairs are woodchip - tells you how long that's been up!!  I've stripped woodchip once, never, ever, as long as I live again.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We only have paper left in one room and the stairs. The room may get stripped but never the stairs.
> 
> The stairs are woodchip - tells you how long that's been up!!  I've stripped woodchip once, never, ever, as long as I live again.


I well remember the nightmare of doing that back in the 70s.
In our house, not yours


----------



## pawl (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> You can't stand on one leg?



No .I have just rung the body shop but there out limbs.They have had a run on limbs from CCers chopping limbs off and dumping them in their bins


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We only have paper left in one room and the stairs. The room may get stripped but never the stairs.
> 
> The stairs are woodchip - tells you how long that's been up!!  I've stripped woodchip once, never, ever, as long as I live again.



Oh yes. Youngest daughter moved into a flat which had wood chip on every wall of every room, and, painted over with Vinyl Emulsion. It took me weeks to get it off.


----------



## gavroche (6 Apr 2020)

Nice view when I walked Molly back from the woods this morning. This is Rhos on Sea in the background.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2020)

Front of bungalow painted - 2 coats of masonry paint on the rendered portion, 2 coats of satin Duck Egg on the sills and garage door, 4" gloss black weather line around the base. Looking good. 
Tomorrow I shall tackle either the rear of the bungalow, or the front garden wall. Haven't decided which yet. The rear is a bigger job, but I absolutely hate painting the wall. Will make a decision in the morning.


----------



## GM (6 Apr 2020)

Taking of saddles the other day, I bought one of these a couple of months ago for the eye watering sum of £3.50, brand new. So I thought I'd try it out on the turbo bike set up. Surprisingly it's not too bad at all, quiet comfy. Not expecting it to last long ....


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Front of bungalow painted - 2 coats of masonry paint on the rendered portion, 2 coats of satin Duck Egg on the sills and garage door, 4" gloss black weather line around the base. Looking good.
> Tomorrow I shall tackle either the rear of the bungalow, or the front garden wall. Haven't decided which yet. The rear is a bigger job, but I absolutely hate painting the wall. Will make a decision in the morning.


Well done!

I need a lie down after reading that


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> No .I have just rung the body shop but there out limbs.They have had a run on limbs from CCers chopping limbs off and dumping them in their bins


Body Shop, don't they just do the cosmetic side of things?


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Well done!
> 
> I need a lie down after reading that


And I do!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> And I do!


I suggest you nip to the village for a pint.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Taking of saddles the other day, I bought one of these a couple of months ago for the eye watering sum of £3.50, brand new. So I thought I'd try it out on the turbo bike set up. Surprisingly it's not too bad at all, quiet comfy. Not expecting it to last long ....
> 
> View attachment 513034


I would hate to use that on a naked bike ride


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I suggest you nip to the village for a pint.


That was unnecessarily cruel.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Front of bungalow painted - 2 coats of masonry paint on the rendered portion, 2 coats of satin Duck Egg on the sills and garage door, 4" gloss black weather line around the base. Looking good.
> Tomorrow I shall tackle either the rear of the bungalow, or the front garden wall. Haven't decided which yet. The rear is a bigger job, but I absolutely hate painting the wall. Will make a decision in the morning.



Good grief, I'm going to have an early night.........and possibly a lay in followed by a recovery ride.


----------



## GM (6 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I would hate to use that on a naked bike ride




Where's the mind bleach!


----------



## pawl (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Body Shop, don't they just do the cosmetic side of things?




I’ll hop down there and see.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> That was unnecessarily cruel.


You could stock up at the off-licence.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> You could stock up at the off-licence.


I've already stocked up from my local brewery.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2020)

Nicky Reid (ex Blackburn Rovers and Man City midfielder) owns a local pub and lives in our village. Pub is closed obviously.

Earlier today he donated a cask of beer to the village. It's set up in a neighbour's garden. There's a steady stream of people turning up with jugs.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2020)

On more serious matters. One of our neighbour's is an ICU doctor. We have four doctors, two retired GPs, one radiographer, three retired midwives and a vet in our village.

So talking to the ICU doctor tonight was truly scary. His message was simple "Don't catch it and do everything you can to avoid the disease."


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> On more serious matters. One of our neighbour's is an ICU doctor. We have four doctors, two retired GPs, one radiographer, three retired midwives and a vet in our village.
> 
> So talking to the ICU doctor tonight was truly scary. His message was simple "Don't catch it and do everything you can to avoid the disease."


Did you see Boris is in intensive care?


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Nicky Reid (ex Blackburn Rovers and Man City midfielder) owns a local pub and lives in our village. Pub is closed obviously.
> 
> Earlier today he donated a cask of beer to the village. It's set up in a neighbour's garden. There's a steady stream of people turning up with jugs.


Yourself included?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you see Boris is in intensive care?


Yes. I was just reading about this.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Yourself included?


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2020)

My local micro brewery is doing home delivery of a barrel of their ale for £72 (£1 a pint).
They also do half barrels and one gallon kegs.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2020)

On a lighter note, banana cake then vodka, Apple cake then vidka, banana cake then, well it would be wrong not to afterlife effort Pam has gone to baking them, not the vodka.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy. Say a prayer for Boris.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy. Say a prayer for Boris.



Maybe not a prayer but I certainly wish him well.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy. Say a prayer for Boris.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> On a lighter note, banana cake then vodka, Apple cake then vidka, banana cake then, well it would be wrong not to afterlife effort Pam has gone to baking them, not the vodka.


Put the cake down and step away from it!!


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2020)

Can you carry alcohol units over from the nights you did not have any?


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Can you carry alcohol units over from the nights you did not have any?


NO!


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Put the cake down and step away from it!!



Replenishing fuel supplies, turbo session, weight session, a hour walk and a yoga session, sort from that a lazy day.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> NO!



Blast.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Blast.


Normal to measure it over a 24 hour period though.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Can you carry alcohol units over from the nights you did not have any?


Apparently alcohol weakens the immune system.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2020)

I'm knackered, I've stripped wallpaper, prepared walls for papering, cleaned up the paint work and done the glossing.


----------



## screenman (6 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm knackered, I've stripped wallpaper, prepared walls for papering, cleaned up the paint work and done the glossing.



Did you get 50 miles in as wel!?


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Did you get 50 miles in as wel!?



No chance of doing that.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2020)

Morning. Another night of rubbish sleep. Took ages to get off then woke at 5am so I'm up and about. Chilly at the moment but it should be nice for an early walk.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2020)

Good morning. Another beautiful day is dawning in paradise, sorry Lancashire. Still and clear skies, at 6C it feels a touch chilly but think it will have warmed up by riding time. I've a good route planned for today which I will report back later.

Feeling very motivated this morning, goodness knows why but instead of arsing about on the web I'm going to start chores! I'm a bit stunned by this but hey ho.

I had a good ride yesterday heading off on a long and winding route from Chorley to Preston taking in as many back lanes as possible. In Preston turning over the cobbled bridge I crossed the Ribble in to Avenham Park heading over to Walton le Dale. A short climb out of Walton, nice long flat section before plunging down to Roach Bridge and climbing back up to Hoghton. Now in Hoghton the choice is turn left and an easy three mile spin to home or turn right and head to the bottom of the Gregson Lane/Hillhouse Lane climb. I decided to head for the climbs as it had been a flat easy ride with 700 feet of ascent. Halfway there I thought "You know what? I feel good, conditions are good. I'll have a dig at this."

Got home checked my stats and I hit PBs at every stage on the climb and took first place on the leaderboard, by age group, for all but one (second on this). Final stats for the whole climb Gregson and Hillhouse Lane Climb were 1.5 mile ascent, 3% avg (there are some short 6-10% sections), time 6 minutes 23 seconds. First time in my cycling life I've hit 1st in my age group.

The even better thing is I am joint leader with one of my best cycle buddies. I know he would be upset if I had taken the leadership from him, he's very competitive, so to be joint leader with one of the best climbers in my club is very satisfying.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3261805814


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks. A frosty start. -1 here at the moment.


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2020)

Good morning people, today I'll be mostly papering and emulsioning


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Took a while to shake a leg there, but finally arose after listening to a dairy farmer on R4 explaining how he'd had to pour away (I think he said) 5000 litres of milk because the collection tanker hadn't called. The implications are not hard to see if that becomes commonplace .


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2020)

Let's hope Boris gets well soon.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2020)

I have risen!

Hopefully Boris will rise too.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Taking of saddles the other day, I bought one of these a couple of months ago for the eye watering sum of £3.50, brand new. So I thought I'd try it out on the turbo bike set up. Surprisingly it's not too bad at all, quiet comfy. Not expecting it to last long ....
> 
> View attachment 513034


My mate put one of those on his CHPT3 😯, says it very comfortable 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2020)

The family that built a house out this little private road planted all these daffodils. Always a lovely show every spring.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2020)

Broke curfew this morning 😯 but only to put a couple of empty beer cans in the recycle bin which is out for collection this morning.
A glorious sunny day, as I looked North I saw a skein of geese flying high and heading West. 
Hope they're not heading for Cornwall, they'll get turned back at the border, funny beggars them Cornish 😁


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2020)

Heavy frost early this morning here in Poshshire.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

I've decided to tackle the rear of the bungalow today. Should be able to get it done in a day. That just leaves the west facing end to do, but I need a ladder to get up to the eaves - so that may have to wait a day or two. I'll probably paint the front wall in the meantime.
Told the missus that it was the last time I paint the place - next time I'll pay someone else to do it.
Still, it's all looking nice and fresh.


----------



## Paulus (7 Apr 2020)

Morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
A lovely sunny start to the day here in Hertfordshire. 
Out with the dog shortly and then more bumbling around in the garden. I will get out for a quick ride a little later as MrsP has her on line pilates class at 10.30.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## GM (7 Apr 2020)

Morning all. I suppose I better get up. Tea drunk, sudoku done, codeword done, FB checked. A day in the garden I think is better than a day finishing off the painting, job for a rainy day. 

Wishing Boris a speedy recovery, the thought of Raab in charge doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Wishing Boris a speedy recovery, the thought of Raab in charge doesn't bear thinking about.


While Boris is far from being my cup of tea, I thought Raab's daily brief yesterday was lacklustre. He has no character......one thing you can't say about Boris!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Broke curfew this morning 😯 but only to put a couple of empty beer cans in the recycle bin which is out for collection this morning.
> A glorious sunny day, as I looked North I saw a skein of geese flying high and heading West.
> Hope they're not heading for Cornwall, they'll get turned back at the border, funny beggars them Cornish 😁


We saw a skein of geese** yesterday......(2 actually) but very strange as the first lot were flying south then 30 minutes later the secong lot flying north.
Similar size skeins of about 20. Almost as though they had gone south then changed their mind.
** couldn't tell you what sort they were.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> I've decided to tackle the rear of the bungalow today. Should be able to get it done in a day. That just leaves the west facing end to do, but I need a ladder to get up to the eaves - so that may have to wait a day or two. I'll probably paint the front wall in the meantime.
> Told the missus that it was the last time I paint the place - next time I'll pay someone else to do it.
> Still, it's all looking nice and fresh.


The so called experts say people over 55 should't climb ladders.
I did until my mid 60s but not happy doing it now apart from the single story extension roof.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2020)

People over 50 shouldn't shovel snow! Even in Finland the government state that. Shame it's not snowing


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The so called experts say people over 55 should't climb ladders.
> I did until my mid 60s but not happy doing it now apart from the single story extension roof.




I remember my dad climbing a tree to cut the top branches down when he was 75.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2020)

Morning peeps.
What a beautiful day.
This morning will be the exercise bike, weights and situps. I will have the radio on , take my time and pad it out.
This afternoon we plan to do what the cold weather of Sunday/Monday didn't allow which is sunbeds, chairs and table together with bread, cheese, ham and some wine. Surely it has to be warm today


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I remember my dad climbing a tree to cut the top branches down when he was 75.


I am sure many people can and good on them. As I say I found I was not comfortable with it in my mid to later 60s.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We saw a skein of geese** yesterday......(2 actually) but very strange as the first lot were flying south then 30 minutes later the secong lot flying north.
> Similar size skeins of about 20. Almost as though they had gone south then changed their mind.
> ** couldn't tell you what sort they were.


Just like I speculated then, being turned back at the Cornish border 😁
( nice pasties though)


----------



## screenman (7 Apr 2020)

Morning all, off to the shop today, I must admit it makes me feel nervous.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, off to the shop today, I must admit it makes me feel nervous.


Yep, of all the places I go at the moment, that's the only one I get anywhere near anybody else or have to touch much that could potentially be contaminated.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just like I speculated then, being turned back at the Cornish border 😁
> ( nice pasties though)


On BBC2 tonight "Inside the Factory" is a factory producing 180,000 pasties per day. It also explores some of the myths about pasties.
Over the years we have holidayed in Cornwall many times. We have enjoyed some lovely pasties but also some/many real crud ones.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, off to the shop today, I must admit it makes me feel nervous.


I know what you mean.
There is very little we actually 'need'. There are things we would 'like' but are trying to avoid it for as long as possible as, like you, we are a bit scared/nervous of going.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, off to the shop today, I must admit it makes me feel nervous.


Put some clothes on and you'll feel much less self conscious.


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2020)

I'm getting itchy feet, I've been down the paper shop and its lovely out there, an Ideal cycling morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2020)

Just back a pleasant 26 miles in the sun. Was getting a bit breezy towards the end of the ride though, so glad to be back. Quite a few others out and about enjoying the quiet roads too.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back a pleasant 26 miles in the sun. Was getting a bit breezy towards the end of the ride though, so glad to be back. Quite a few others out and about enjoying the quiet roads too.



Saw the 26 miles and thought blinkin eck, Mo's just run a Marathon whilst I've been faffing about!
Envious of your lovely sunny ride Mo


----------



## CharlesF (7 Apr 2020)

@Tenkaykev Appreciate your avatar. How many times did you run it? I was a great static cheerer-oner along the route!


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back a pleasant 26 miles in the sun. Was getting a bit breezy towards the end of the ride though, so glad to be back. Quite a few others out and about enjoying the quiet roads too.



I'm not jealous, no really I'm not jealous.  well done Mo.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back a pleasant 26 miles in the sun. Was getting a bit breezy towards the end of the ride though, so glad to be back. Quite a few others out and about enjoying the quiet roads too.


Wow that makes my 15 miles look puny


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Saw the 26 miles and thought blinkin eck, Mo's just run a Marathon whilst I've been faffing about!
> Envious of your lovely sunny ride Mo


Lol. I wish. Only ever did the one marathon. Edinburgh in 1999. That was back when it started in Dunfermline and crossed the Forth Road Bridge and finished in Meadowbank stadium.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Wow that makes my 15 miles look puny


15 miles more than 90 odd percent of the population will have done though!


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I wish. Only ever did the one marathon. Edinburgh in 1999. That was back when it started in Dunfermline and crossed the Forth Road Bridge and finished in Meadowbank stadium.



2009 was my first Edinburgh, not sure if I've run 2 or 3 of them but it was always hot, last one I did they ran out of water and cut the race short for the slower competitors 
Ran the half with daughter Fi last year, she lives in Portobello which is on the route. Far more forgiving than the full Marathon, and of course you get to Stewarts beer tent a lot quicker


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Wow that makes my 15 miles look puny


I was quite pleased with my stint on the exercise bike till you and Mo posted


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2020)

15 mile bimble for me as well. Quite windy in places and my ears were hurting because of it. Still lovely in the sun.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I wish. Only ever did the one marathon. Edinburgh in 1999. That was back when it started in Dunfermline and crossed the Forth Road Bridge and finished in Meadowbank stadium.


I used to enjoy running but could only get to half marathon stage and even that was only 8.5 minute miles at best. Then Ligamitis ??( ligaments came away from the bone) caused me to halt it.
I tried to get back into it a few years but my old back injury jars too much.
Fortunately cycling doesn't cause problems.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> 15 mile bimble for me as well. Quite windy in places and my ears were hurting because of it. Still lovely in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 513188
> 
> ...


Nice views Welshie.


----------



## Zanelad (7 Apr 2020)

I'm 4 years off retirement age and have no burning desire to retire. I work 30 hours a week at a job I enjoy with great colleagues. I have plenty of time in the afternoons to do stuff that Mrs Z says needs doing.

Having been furloughed for the past two weeks its been almost like trail run for retirement. I'm getting paid in full so there's no money worries, not sure yet what my pension pot would provide.

I must say it seems an agreeable experience. Perhaps I might rethink my plans.


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Apr 2020)

Off for a little slow ride in a bit . Will probably just get my hybrid out and have a little 10 miler. Leaving the nice road bikes in the shed at the moment . Too many people point the finger at road cyclists. Plus it means I can leave the Lycra at home as well. Not that I am too sure I could fit into it anyway 😂


----------



## numbnuts (7 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 15 miles more than 90 odd percent of the population will have done though!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nice views Welshie.




Thanks


----------



## Paulus (7 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I wish. Only ever did the one marathon. Edinburgh in 1999. That was back when it started in Dunfermline and crossed the Forth Road Bridge and finished in Meadowbank stadium.


Respect


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2020)

Rear of bungalow nearly finished.
Just waiting for paint to dry before giving the sills a 2nd coat and doing the black weather line.
That just leaves the west end to do. I think I can do it without getting too high on a ladder - just realised that my roller pole is extendable. If I get up about 5 steps on my step ladder, I can just reach the top corner of the eaves.
Having a day off tomorrow and going for a walk.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Apr 2020)

Nice morning with sunshine but windy. Only did about 8 miles today as fiddled about with various adjustments and trying to get the attached computer to work as I want it. All instructions are online and for a different model I think. Since I live at the top of a hill I got reasonable exercise tho' as once my legs had warmed up a bit went down to the bottom a couple of times and climbed back up. Since the roads are relatively quiet it gave the neighbours and the few motorists notice that I will be found cluttering up the roadway from time to time. All single track of course with few passing places particularly on the hill.


----------



## GM (7 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I was quite pleased with my stint on the exercise bike till you and Mo posted




That was exactly my thinking as well


----------



## pawl (7 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Wow that makes my 15 miles look puny



[QUOTE="dave r,



It makes my 14 miles look even more puny.😬😬😬


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> [QUOTE="dave r,
> 
> 
> 
> It makes my 14 miles look even more puny.😬😬😬



I was wall papering most of the morning, only interrupted by the physio visiting my Good Lady, this afternoon all I've done is visit the local supermarket, Parkgate Rd, got my daily exercise pushing my Good Lady there and back in her wheelchair


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Wow that makes my 15 miles look puny


You'd an extra wheel to push though!


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2020)

Having a day off painting tomorrow. Woohoo!
Taking a long walk round to Tesco to pick up a bit of shopping instead.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## 12boy (8 Apr 2020)

On my ride and walk today I saw 2 foxes, 20 pronghorn antelope, one golden eagle and 3 turkeys cruising around the 'hood. Although there was a foot of snow on Mon , by Wed we saw some "Glory in the snow"


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
First among equals?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> First among equals?


You are, but just cos I was browsing and hadn't posted


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You are, but just cos I was browsing and hadn't posted


Was hoping I might sneak in while you were out on your walk


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You are, but just cos I was browsing and hadn't posted


Jealousy just doesn't suit you Mo,
Morning all.
Up early (for me) today. Dishes done etc and now enjoying a coffee
The plan is to do a 'Mo' and get an early walk in. How far we get depends on MrsDs back......... both suffering from bad backs we seem to be taking turns as to who is bad today. However we both 'done good' on Monday.
Ideas wanted......... main meal today will be a mish mash of pasta, lightly boiled potato and broccoli.....all then finished in the oven with a sauce.
The question is, what sauce???
MrsD favours a cheese type sauce. That would go with broccoli but its not my favourite. I dont dislike it, just trying to think of a simple alternative.
Have a nice day folk.or as @12boy would say, have a bice day y'all.


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2020)

Morning people, today I should finish the back of our through lounge, next week I'll be starting in the front.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

My weather app tells me it's going to reach 20 degrees down here in Yokelshire 🌞🌞

An interesting afternoon yesterday setting up the new turbo trainer and starting to weigh up the pros and cons of the various apps.

Mrs Tenkay is planning on riding JoGLE 😳 on the turbo having done LEJOG in real life.
Have a lovely day folks 🌞


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2020)

Good day people. Looks to be set fair for another day in paradise.

Today's big decision is should I wear bib shorts or stick with the longs? I wasn't hot yesterday just thinking about tan lines really. 

@Dave7 with those ingredients I feel it has to be cheese if you want something quick and simple. There are lots of good recipes on the web for baked cauliflower, you could substitute broccoli for the cauliflower and go from there. I've got one for spicy cauliflower and sweet potato. Most of these have tomato based sauces.


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, the second mug of tea has been drunk, so now it is dog walking time. 🐕 Then I will go out for a To keep the legs going, only 10 miles or so.


----------



## screenman (8 Apr 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

No painting today.......yay!


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2020)

Morning peeps. A cool start but it's supposed to warm up later. Have a good one folks and stay safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2020)

I just read a story that a 104 year old lady has survived Covid19. How fabulous is that.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just read a story that a 104 year old lady has survived Covid19. How fabulous is that.


This is what scares me about it.............it's so unpredictable. Ranging from people saying they were neither up nor down and barely had any symptoms to those dying within days.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is what scares me about it.............it's so unpredictable. Ranging from people saying they were neither up nor down and barely had any symptoms to those dying within days.




I know. Some won't even know they have it while others will be fighting for their lives.


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2020)

Blimey, it's already rather warm out.


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Blimey, it's already rather warm out.


Shorts & Sandals day down here today, I reckon.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> No painting today.......yay!


You dont want to go wasting those "yay's" Dirk. You need to save them up for when your fish n chip pub re-opens......then you can have one giant YAAAY!!!


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You dont want to go wasting those "yay's" Dirk. You need to save them up for when your fish n chip pub re-opens......then you can have one giant YAAAY!!!


That'll be a Megayay.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

I 


Mo1959 said:


> This is what scares me about it.............it's so unpredictable. Ranging from people saying they were neither up nor down and barely had any symptoms to those dying within days.


Was saying the same thing just yesterday. Its a really weird** virus in that (I assume) exactly the same thing can kill a strong healthy young man and yet a 94 or 104 year old survive it.
**I confess I know less than nothing about how a virus works.


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Shorts & Sandals day down here today, I reckon.


Yep, already in my shorts. Been working hard on my calves and quads over winter and my legs are looking mighty fine. Not quite Jesus boot weather though - they're the footwear of last resort, when the need to keep cool outweighs all other considerations.


----------



## pawl (8 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> My weather app tells me it's going to reach 20 degrees down here in Yokelshire 🌞🌞
> 
> ...




Just warn her all the cafes and B&B are closed.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

Well we got our walk in, just .
Both of us decided to have a bad back day today. I had to stop part way and do a set of stretches. People driving past must have had a laugh.
Again part way round we passed a Spar shop which was virtually empty and had no queue so I nipped in for some essentials eg milk, wine, whisky. That bag was cutting into my fingers when by the time we got home.
08.00 it was cool so I wore a decent jacket.
09.00 we were sweating.
Giving the back a rest then going on the exercise bike again.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just read a story that a 104 year old lady has survived Covid19. How fabulous is that.


Yes, there was a 90 year old on BBC this morning, who had recovered. Hope for us youngsters yet 

oldest daughter (Nurse), tested positive yesterday. Symptoms mild, fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, there was a 90 year old on BBC this morning, who had recovered. Hope for us youngsters yet
> 
> oldest daughter (Nurse), tested positive yesterday. Symptoms mild, fingers crossed it stays that way.




I do hope your daughter gets well soon.


----------



## gavroche (8 Apr 2020)

Is running really that good for you? I am saying that because my brother , who is 74 now, has always been a very sporty person, especially running. He loved it and was running practically every day, for miles, in all weathers. Sadly, now, he walks very slowly and struggles to go up stairs. Very soon, he says he will have to use a stick to help his walking. Up to 2 years ago, he was still running. So, judging from his experience, I wonder if too much running can actually be detrimental after a certain age? Luckily, he is a very positive person and never lets anything get him down.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> Is running really that good for you? I am saying that because my brother , who is 74 now, has always been a very sporty person, especially running. He loved it and was running practically every day, for miles, in all weathers. Sadly, now, he walks very slowly and struggles to go up stairs. Very soon, he says he will have to use a stick to help his walking. Up to 2 years ago, he was still running. So, judging from his experience, I wonder if too much running can actually be detrimental after a certain age? Luckily, he is a very positive person and never lets anything get him down.




I think you hit the nail on the head as in Too MUCH running.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2020)

Sometimes just down to how your body reacts. I remember reading an article about a 71 year old Japanese runner that holds the marathon record for her age group. Would put many runners in their twenties to shame. She must be blessed with good genes and lack of injuries.
jeannie-rice-smashes-marathon-world-record


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, there was a 90 year old on BBC this morning, who had recovered. Hope for us youngsters yet
> 
> oldest daughter (Nurse), tested positive yesterday. Symptoms mild, fingers crossed it stays that way.


Keep us in touch Boldonlad. I think you Geordies can beat the b*stard


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> Is running really that good for you? I am saying that because my brother , who is 74 now, has always been a very sporty person, especially running. He loved it and was running practically every day, for miles, in all weathers. Sadly, now, he walks very slowly and struggles to go up stairs. Very soon, he says he will have to use a stick to help his walking. Up to 2 years ago, he was still running. So, judging from his experience, I wonder if too much running can actually be detrimental after a certain age? Luckily, he is a very positive person and never lets anything get him down.


Fully agree with your sentiment. Some people seem to be able to do mega miles for many years and get away with it. But many others suffer from the results. 
When my ligaments parted with the bone the specialist told me to pack it in right away. I did as advised and got away with it. Others eg your brother** are not so fortunate.
**of course there may be lots of reasons for his problems


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> Is running really that good for you? I am saying that because my brother , who is 74 now, has always been a very sporty person, especially running. He loved it and was running practically every day, for miles, in all weathers. Sadly, now, he walks very slowly and struggles to go up stairs. Very soon, he says he will have to use a stick to help his walking. Up to 2 years ago, he was still running. So, judging from his experience, I wonder if too much running can actually be detrimental after a certain age? Luckily, he is a very positive person and never lets anything get him down.



The original advice was that running, especially on hard surfaces would be detrimental, especially to the joints. 
That's changed over the years as the evidence has mounted up about increased bone density/ cardio vascular health, and in some respects mental health.

I have friends who've been running for 50+ years and are still in fine fettle in their 70s, with another aged 85 who has cut his running down and runs 10k with his daughter 3 times a week. 

As with everything, a lot is down to genetics


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2020)

There is story floating around in the Metro newspaper that Donald Trump has a financial interest in the company that is Making the drug he has been pushing for days. 

I wouldn't be at all surprised if it was true.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There is story floating around in the Metro newspaper that Donald Trump has a financial interest in the company that is Making the drug he has been pushing for days.
> 
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if it was true.
> 
> View attachment 513429


I have never had malaria but I have had hydroxychloroquine in the past. Cannot remember which of my maladies it was for tho'. All I do remember is that it could have very dodgy side effects which fortunately I never had.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2020)

There are also stories that those of us of a certain age that had the BCG immunisation might have some slight immunity. Who knows, I'm sure several months down the line all the scientific and medical experts along with statisticians will work it all out.


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2020)

Good news at last. Majestic wine has just delivered my wine order. 3 bottles of Malbec, 1*Montepulciano * and 2 Pinot Grigio. I feel a small tasting session coming on this evening.🍷🍷


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> There are also stories that those of us of a certain age that had the BCG immunisation might have some slight immunity. Who knows, I'm sure several months down the line all the scientific and medical experts along with statisticians will work it all out.


I will be ok then
I had BCG as the main after cancer treatment. So far it seems to be working for that at any rate.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good news at last. Majestic wine has just delivered my wine order. 3 bottles of Malbec, 1*Montepulciano * and 2 Pinot Grigio. I feel a small tasting session coming on this evening.🍷🍷


Very partial to a nice Argentinian Malbec.


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Very partial to a nice Argentinian Malbec.


So am I🍷🍷🍷


----------



## numbnuts (8 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Very partial to a nice Argentinian Malbec.


 that's as bad as buying a German car have you no shame


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2020)

Had a walk down to Tesco to get my prescription.


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2020)

What a great day so far.

Awesome bass practice session.

Went to the cash and carry and got some stupendous bargains on bacon and fabric conditioned.

Found a bass headphone amp reduced from £124.99 to £9.99, so ordered mine right quick! I reckon it's a mistake and should be £99.99, but mine has been dispatched!

I think I ought buy a lottery ticket,


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2020)

I have made a coffee cake.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have made a coffee cake.


It’s strange. As much as I love drinking coffee, I don’t like coffee flavoured food or chocolates. It was a bugger when I used to eat Revels as I had to carefully bite them in half so I could avoid eating the coffee ones!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s strange. As much as I love drinking coffee, I don’t like coffee flavoured food or chocolates. It was a bugger when I used to eat Revels as I had to carefully bite them in half so I could avoid eating the coffee ones!


Mo, honestly I am the same. It just doesnt work.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

Ook at that!!!!! Its whiskyO'clock already


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ook at that!!!!! Its whiskyO'clock already
> View attachment 513456


Is this your garden Dave. Looks lovely.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I
> 
> Was saying the same thing just yesterday. Its a really weird** virus in that (I assume) exactly the same thing can kill a strong healthy young man and yet a 94 or 104 year old survive it.
> **I confess I know less than nothing about how a virus works.


The issue with this one is if it gets to the lungs. Apparently the effect on the lung tissue is quite devastating which is why some people end up being ventilated.

The difficulty then is being on a ventilator also damages the lungs. The treatment the patient requires exasperates the issue. For a fit person in their 30s this is a problem but recoverable, for someone in their 70s the impact is life threatening.

For Johnson, and all others, being on oxygen but breathing for oneself is important.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have made a coffee cake.


Has it got walnuts ?


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will be ok then
> I had BCG as the main after cancer treatment. So far it seems to be working for that at any rate.


I had the BCG at secondary school, possibly in1972/3. Would it still be active now?
Incidentally, my Dad had a BCG treatment for bladder cancer starting about 10 years ago. It kept it a bay until his death which wasn't connected to the cancer.


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ook at that!!!!! Its whiskyO'clock already
> View attachment 513456


It's always 5 O'clock somewhere.


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2020)

Not that I like an ale or two, but in order to stop going out to the local shops for non essential stores, I have just ordered 3 cases of ale from the Hogs Back brewery. What with the wine order, this should keep me going for a few weeks. 

https://www.hogsback.co.uk/product-category/bottled-beers/


----------



## GM (8 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good news at last. Majestic wine has just delivered my wine order. 3 bottles of Malbec, 1*Montepulciano * and 2 Pinot Grigio. I feel a small tasting session coming on this evening.🍷🍷




Only 6 .....BTW what time can I come round?


----------



## GM (8 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ook at that!!!!! Its whiskyO'clock already
> View attachment 513456




I was just going to have my first lunch al fresco, but it looks like youve beaten me to it .....nice garden BTW


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> that's as bad as buying a German car have you no shame


Similar maybe but you cant drink a German car and a nice Malbec doesn't cheat on its performance


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is this your garden Dave. Looks lovely.


Thanks Paul. Thats the back garden. We have a similar size at the side and one at the front. Dont get me wrong when I say that. Its an ex MOD house and ours is the smallest of the rear gardens.
We bought it cheap in 1982 and were offered FREE an adjoining piece of land of similar size.
I stupidly turned it down because of the maintainance involved. If I had known then what I know now


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> I had the BCG at secondary school, possibly in1972/3. Would it still be active now?
> Incidentally, my Dad had a BCG treatment for bladder cancer starting about 10 years ago. It kept it a bay until his death which wasn't connected to the cancer.


A very unpleasant treatment as you will know and lots of people cannot take it but if it works it can be a life saver.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Has it got walnuts ?




No. I don't have any.


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have made a coffee cake.


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2020)

Sorted! I've about finished the back of the lounge, just got to slap some emulsion on the ceiling and put the junk back in the cupboard and that's it, I'll start the front next week, I'm now half way through the job.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Apr 2020)

Today I've been shopping, been for a ride 10 miles and made a loaf.
I don't know if it is me but people don't want to talk to you even cyclists they treat you like you have the plague 
or something 🤒😷🤧
Oh and I had a letter from the Prime Minster


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2020)

Completely lacking in motivation this afternoon...........I shall make a cup of tea.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Oh and I had a letter from the Prime Minster



Oh he wrote to you as well. I thought it was just me. He has been busy. Hope it's not one of those round robin things people send at Christmas?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Today I've been shopping, been for a ride 10 miles and made a loaf.
> I don't know if it is me but people don't want to talk to you even cyclists they treat you like you have the plague
> or something 🤒😷🤧
> Oh and I had a letter from the Prime Minster


TBH NN I have found the opposite but I have been walking. People (mainly) show respect, allow the space and often wave** or shout a hello
**not sure how many fingers they are waving but they seem friendly enough.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Apr 2020)

I haven't had one from Boris but I had one from my doctor, an identical one from the hospital and another which was co-signed by theSecretary of State for Health and Social care & the Secretary of State for Housing, Communities and Local Government!

The last one informed me that I'm in the 'Extremely Clinically Vulneable' group and shouldn't leave the house for ANY reason... i.e stay at home at all times. For at least twelve weeks.

Two down, ten to go... (at least).

But I'm still better off than poor Boris. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Completely lacking in motivation this afternoon...........I shall make a cup of tea.


I did the same earlier but at my age I get easily confused and ended up with a whisky


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TBH NN I have found the opposite but I have been walking. People (mainly) show respect, allow the space and often wave** or shout a hello
> ***not sure how many fingers they are waving* but they seem friendly enough.


I suppose that depends on whether they recognise you or not


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I did the same earlier but at my age I get easily confused and ended up with a whisky


How'd you boil the whisky?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

My pasta bake. Pasta, potato, broccoli, ham n cheese etc. Quite pleased as its a first for me.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 513503
> 
> My pasta bake. Pasta, potato, broccoli, ham n cheese etc. Quite pleased as its a first for me.


Looks excellent, but, first rule (for a man), never do anything well, you will be asked to do it again.


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Apr 2020)

Been out for another little 10 mile cycle. After first having to drive 10 miles to check on my 86 year old mum who had left her phone off the hook ........ again. Oh well if I add up all my micro rides this week I am up to 35 miles , nearly up the the length of one decent ride 😀😀 Hoping to get another little ride in on Friday , might even get over 40 miles for the week 😀😀


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Looks excellent, but, first rule (for a man), never do anything well, you will be asked to do it again.


Dam....I should have learned by now. 
I do enjoy cooking but I am really not good or natural.
Strangely our son is extremely good.


----------



## GM (8 Apr 2020)

Lovely afternoon for giving the bikes a bit of spit and polish, looking forward to when I can put a few miles on the clock!....


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Lovely afternoon for giving the bikes a bit of spit and polish, looking forward to when I can put a few miles on the clock!....
> 
> View attachment 513511


Nice looking Ridgeback you've got there.


----------



## GM (8 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nice looking Ridgeback you've got there.



Ha Ha, I call that one my mountain goat, got a nice big cassette on the back!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I did the same earlier but at my age I get easily confused and ended up with a whisky


I'm joining you now.........


----------



## rustybolts (8 Apr 2020)

50 cans of craft beer just arrived !


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2020)

rustybolts said:


> 50 cans of craft beer just arrived !


Party time!! Yeah...........oh


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Party time!! Yeah...........oh


Just cracked open the Jamesons.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2020)

So it's come to this. We released hedgehogs about ten days ago. I have been putting out food at night as instructed. In the morning it's gone.

I'm sat on my allotment waiting to see what creature turns up to eat the food.


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2020)

rustybolts said:


> 50 cans of craft beer just arrived !


From which brewers?


----------



## pawl (8 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s strange. As much as I love drinking coffee, I don’t like coffee flavoured food or chocolates. It was a bugger when I used to eat Revels as I had to carefully bite them in half so I could avoid eating the coffee ones!




When I was a kid I used to do that with Black Magic chocolates.I hated marzipan Got a slap for putting the back in the 
box after I had bitten them Funny I love marzipan now.


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> When I was a kid I used to do that with Black Magic chocolates.I hated marzipan Got a slap for putting the back in the
> box after I had bitten them Funny I love *marzipan* now.


Decent C4 alternative, though without the bang.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

Am I early or late?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Am I early or late?


early


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Am I early or late?


Depends on what time you intended to get here I suppose.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2020)

Morning. We had some rain overnight but it's off now. A very dull day for us with no sun forecast.

Feeling a bit grumpy this morning. Probably I'm just being a cranky old fart, but my neighbours who moved in next door a few months ago spent yesterday hammering and banging and it turns out are putting a car port up which comes to barely two feet from my house wall. It's always been accepted with the detached bungalows in our street that you have access in your neighbour's drive for essential maintenance of that side of your property for the likes of gutter cleaning, painting, etc. I fail to see how anyone could now get a ladder up that side of my house now to do stuff like that. I hope they put a gutter on it as I don't want water pouring off it and hitting my wall if it's really heavy rain.
Am I just being a grump?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2020)

Hello! More cloud in the sky than of late, 9C already and no breeze so it looks like a decent day ahead.

@Mo1959 no that's not grumpy. I'd be unhappy. I think to avoid confrontation and long-term awkwardness I would it ignore it but I'd engage in conversation ASAP and ask if they plan to install guttering.

I can see where today is going. I need to find some motivation from somewhere.


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.

@Mo1959 Not at all grumpy. I'm in a similar situation, but never thought about that possibility. I've been here over 20 years and the neighbours, who preceded me, have never considered that, as far as I know. They're unlikely to move now i guess, but if they did ... 🤔


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, today I'll mostly be sorting out and putting back the contents of our big cupboard, its scattered in piles through out the house, we'll have a sort out and a throwing away session, and see what my Good lady lets me bin or send down the charity shop.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2020)

Yesterday was a sit in the garden reading day, something I can never remember doing before. Today is a doing day, doing what though I am not sure.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks. Another day in paradise . Looks like it will be another nice day here today.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2020)

Morning all .
I/we really enjoyed yesterday. Did all we wanted and had anice chill.
Today is........
Our daily walk
Exercise bike etc
Garden shed clear out. How did it get to that state. I have some shelving to put up but not enough brackets and I'm not sure about screws either.
Plus I am pretty sure the roof is leaking. I had it re-felted last year but it looks very wet in places.
I shall check back later to make sure everyone is behaving 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2020)

Early walk done. It is to remain overcast up this way today. It's not cold though.

Trying to put off having breakfast for a little bit as I will be starving before lunch time if I have it too early!


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Early walk done. It is to remain overcast up this way today. It's not cold though.
> 
> Trying to put off having breakfast for a little bit as I will be starving before lunch time if I have it too early!


No, no! Have the brekky now. You can then squeeze in some elevenses


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> No, no! Have the brekky now. You can then squeeze in some elevenses


I'm hoping to talk myself into a bimble late morning. I shall see.


----------



## Paulus (9 Apr 2020)

Morning all, a hazy start to the day here. The blue bin recycling lorry has just come down the road. They are not due until Monday, and weren't due last Monday as they have gone to fortnight collection, even the council website says next Monday .
Still, after the dog has been walked another day of messing about in the garden and possibly a bit of a bike ride later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Those nice Norwegians who made my weather app say it's going to reach 21 degrees this afternoon 🌞🌞

Mrs Tenkay says the BBC weather app on her phone says 19 degrees. I pointed out that after using them for 94 years, the beeb had ditched the met Office as a source of weather info and switched to some American based source to save a few Bob.

Have a lovely day folks 👍🌞🚲🚶🙏


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Those nice Norwegians who made my weather app say it's going to reach 21 degrees this afternoon 🌞🌞
> 
> Mrs Tenkay says the BBC weather app on her phone says 19 degrees.



The best the Beeb can offer me is 16C with 11C at 9.00 - again the bib shorts or longs question arises. Yesterday I compromised with tights. The elastic has gone, looked like Nora Batty on wheels

❤ Norwegians #Norway #21C


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Early walk done. It is to remain overcast up this way today. It's not cold though.


Looking good here for the foreseeable future.
Back to painting today, should have it finished by lunchtime.






All this lovely weather and we can't go anywhere!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2020)

Norwegians only giving me 9 and overcast all day.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2020)

Might get out on the bike this afternoon, if I finish my painting in time.
We should've been down at Lands End in the caravan this week.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2020)

Got 2hrs online SAR training to complete, then going g to paint the calipers on my Volvo. Gosh, how exciting!


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Got 2hrs online SAR training to complete, then going g to paint the calipers on my Volvo. Gosh, how exciting!



What colour?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> What colour?


I reckon brown to match his y fronts!


----------



## Paulus (9 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Norwegians only giving me 9 and overcast all day.


The BBC /Americans are giving me a decent 21 and sunny today.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> The BBC /Americans are giving me a decent 21 and sunny today.
> View attachment 513636


Not fair! 😢


----------



## Paulus (9 Apr 2020)

A company called Meteogroup now supplies the weather data for the BBC from a london office, the parent company is Swiss, TBG AG


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2020)

Is it me? (Please tell me its not).
On the 1st leg of our walk, to the co-op, a guy comes cycling along wearing a face mask. As he gets near us he pulls his mask down, sneezes into the air and pulls the mask back up 
Off for the 2nd leg now.....this time to the Spar.
I could take the car but this way we get our walk and our shopping.
The co-op allowed us both in and had no restrictions on purchases BUT they had no eggs and no bananas which are 2 items we wanted


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is it me? (Please tell me its not).
> On the 1st leg of our walk, to the co-op, a guy comes cycling along wearing a face mask. As he gets near us he pulls his mask down, sneezes into the air and pulls the mask back up
> Off for the 2nd leg now.....this time to the Spar.
> I could take the car but this way we get our walk and our shopping.
> The co-op allowed us both in and had no restrictions on purchases BUT they had no eggs and no bananas which are 2 items we wanted


Our Co-op appears to be struggling to keep the shelves filled at the moment too. According to the staff, it's not their fault but the suppliers. Don't know.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. We had some rain overnight but it's off now. A very dull day for us with no sun forecast.
> 
> Feeling a bit grumpy this morning. Probably I'm just being a cranky old fart, but my neighbours who moved in next door a few months ago spent yesterday hammering and banging and it turns out are putting a car port up which comes to barely two feet from my house wall. It's always been accepted with the detached bungalows in our street that you have access in your neighbour's drive for essential maintenance of that side of your property for the likes of gutter cleaning, painting, etc. I fail to see how anyone could now get a ladder up that side of my house now to do stuff like that. I hope they put a gutter on it as I don't want water pouring off it and hitting my wall if it's really heavy rain.
> Am I just being a grump?


It would have been nice (and good manners) if they had at least told you their intentions IMHO


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is it me? (Please tell me its not).
> On the 1st leg of our walk, to the co-op, a guy comes cycling along wearing a face mask. As he gets near us he pulls his mask down, sneezes into the air and pulls the mask back up
> Off for the 2nd leg now.....this time to the Spar.
> I could take the car but this way we get our walk and our shopping.
> The co-op allowed us both in and had no restrictions on purchases BUT they had no eggs and no bananas which are 2 items we wanted



Not too far (about 4 miles) from us, there is a M&S Foodhall. I received an Email from M&S to say they were reserving the first hour of Thursday mornings for "oldies'. I went along there (alone), this morning, queue to get in snaked all the way around the car park, mostly couples. No way I am queueing like that, went to the nearby Lidl (no queue) and spent my money (via Card).


----------



## pawl (9 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm hoping to talk myself into a bimble late morning. I shall see.




Just out of interest Mo You seem to walk most days Do you cycle much during the week..

I tend to cycle on alternate days .The other days usually consist of using those stretch band thingys for half an hour and a bit gardening

Have a good bimble


----------



## gavroche (9 Apr 2020)

Good morning all. I have never done so much painting in all my life!! Thought I had finished yesterday when my wife mentioned the metal chairs and table still to do, all in the garden of course. I don't think I will have enough paint to do it all though, so what next? 
The irony of it all is the weather: wall to wall blue sky and sun but stuck at home.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Not too far (about 4 miles) from us, there is a M&S Foodhall. I received an Email from M&S to say they were reserving the first hour of Thursday mornings for "oldies'. I went along there (alone), this morning, queue to get in snaked all the way around the car park, mostly couples. No way I am queueing like that, went to the nearby Lidl (no queue) and spent my money (via Card).


I posted this last week but we went to the 'big' M&S as the aunty likes their ready meals. Went for the over 70s hour.
Got there at opening time and (we thought) were about 50th in the queue outside. What we didn't know was that once inside it snaked all round the perimiter. It took nearly 2 hours to get 40 quids worth of ready meals.
We told the aunty "sorry, you will have to get used to Aldi meals as we are not doing that again".


----------



## oldwheels (9 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Our Co-op appears to be struggling to keep the shelves filled at the moment too. According to the staff, it's not their fault but the suppliers. Don't know.


My coop this morning had no flour of any kind, no LL milk and one box of 6 eggs and also no firelighters. The cereal aisle had a couple of packs of all bran. Been similar for weeks and since there was a massive free handout of things from Fareshare including flour I would have expected some at least in stock. Since I do not live on facebook I did not benefit from this free stuff. The staff are not at fault but it is controlled from Manchester.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2020)

The aunty is a funny old bird. 94 and stuck in her ways she will not buy anything that is near sell by date.......price does not sway her.
We just walked by a bungallow with tables absolutely packed with "FREED FOOD". Loads of bread and barm cakes plus veg etc. All donated by supermarkets and all near sell by date. We dont need anything but there was a Warbies wholemeal which the aunty likes. Sell by is tomorrow so MrsD said, absolutely no point taking it as she will chuck it straight in the bin.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> A company called Meteogroup now supplies the weather data for the BBC from a london office, the parent company is Swiss, TBG AG



I wasn't aware of that Paulus. For some reason I'd got it in to my head that they were a US company.


----------



## The Rover (9 Apr 2020)

Had an email this morning, my ill health retirement application is about 75% through but is delayed due to the virus. I’m still on full pay but would much rather it was resolved.
in other news it’s my boys 8th birthday today.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. I have never done so much painting in all my life!! Thought I had finished yesterday when my wife mentioned the metal chairs and table still to do, all in the garden of course. I don't think I will have enough paint to do it all though, so what next?
> The irony of it all is the weather: wall to wall blue sky and sun but stuck at home.



Blame me for the good weather while you're stuck inside, a fortnight ago I started to redecorate our through lounge, a job thats going to take a month, a move thats guaranteed to bring the sun out, I'm struggling to find time to get out as well.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

The Rover said:


> Had an email this morning, my ill health retirement application is about 75% through but is delayed due to the virus. I’m still on full pay but would much rather it was resolved.
> in other news it’s my boys 8th birthday today.
> View attachment 513668
> 
> View attachment 513669




Happy birthday to your lad.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

I'm half way through sorting the stuff from our big cupboard, been sorting it out for an hour and a half now,I've got a black bag full of junk so far and a small pile for the local charity shop, I've now stopped for a


----------



## numbnuts (9 Apr 2020)

I'm not posting today as I got nothing to do or say at the moment


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm not posting today as I got nothing to do or say at the moment


Start climbing the walls, work your way across the ceiling and down the other wall.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm not posting today as I got nothing to do or say at the moment




Apart from this post that is.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2020)

Been for a bimble. Another 15 miles bagged for me.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2020)

Bungalow now painted fully, apart from the 4" black weather line around the back and side.
Managed to do the gable end without ladders. I duct taped the extending roller poll to another 8 foot extending pole and managed to reach right to the top. Easy peasy. 
Off out for a ride on my Focus Cayo Di2 for the first time in ages, next. 
Temperature out the front of the bungalow is reading 25° - so it will be a shorts and T shirt job.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2020)

Just under 32 miles on the hybrid. It was freezing. Garmin is saying average 41 degrees and it felt it.


----------



## gavroche (9 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just under 32 miles on the hybrid. It was freezing. Garmin is saying average 41 degrees and it felt it.


What is 41 degrees in real money?


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just under 32 miles on the hybrid. It was freezing. Garmin is saying average 41 degrees and it felt it.


Freezing is 32 degrees, you were nine above.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Apr 2020)

Seen a couple of Military transports fly over this morning.
Mrs Tenkay jokingly suggested that they might be planning to use Brownsea Island for quarantine or as "Boris's Bunker" 

That brought to mind a TV series from the '70s, " The Survivors" I think it was called, where the principal characters were heading for the IOW


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I posted this last week but we went to the 'big' M&S as the aunty likes their ready meals. Went for the over 70s hour.
> Got there at opening time and (we thought) were about 50th in the queue outside. What we didn't know was that once inside it snaked all round the perimiter. It took nearly 2 hours to get 40 quids worth of ready meals.
> We told the aunty "sorry, you will have to get used to Aldi meals as we are not doing that again".


Ah yes, now you mention it, I remember that post.
Today, after returning home from M&S/Lidl, we went for our daily walk. We passed our local ASDA, the queue of people waiting to get in snaked all around the car park, and must have numbered 200+.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm not posting today as I got nothing to do or say at the moment


Surely, having nothing to say, is a pre-requisite for posting?


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> What is 41 degrees in real money?


Take 32 away, divide by 9, times by 5, and that'll be your answer.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2020)

Well that's another 32 miles chalked up. Avg 15.4 but it hurt towards the end. My body is clearly saying rest day tomorrow.


----------



## gavroche (9 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Seen a couple of Military transports fly over this morning.
> Mrs Tenkay jokingly suggested that they might be planning to use Brownsea Island for quarantine or as "Boris's Bunker"
> 
> That brought to mind a TV series from the '70s, " The Survivors" I think it was called, where the principal characters were heading for the IOW


A Shinook helicopter flew very low , past our house last night. It must have been on its way to RAF valley on Anglesey.


----------



## rustybolts (9 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> From which brewers?


It's from a small brewery in County Waterford ,Ireland ,8 Degrees Brewing . Full Irish Single Malt. Out for a run every morning now at 6.15 and can't bike as not supposed to go more than 2k from home with the lockdown. My bikes are been lovingly fettled . Keep safe everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> What is 41 degrees in real money?




5 deg Celsius


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2020)

I just very nearly sprayed Mr Sheen all over the inside of my oven instead of Mr Muscle and before anyone (classic) asks, Mr sheen was not happy about it.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I haven't had one from Boris but I had one from my doctor, an identical one from the hospital and another which was co-signed by theSecretary of State for Health and Social care & the Secretary of State for Housing, Communities and Local Government!
> 
> The last one informed me that I'm in the 'Extremely Clinically Vulneable' group and shouldn't leave the house for ANY reason... i.e stay at home at all times. For at least twelve weeks.
> 
> ...


Update to ^^^^^

I now have the full set of letters! That nice Mr Boris sent me one from his bed in intensive care and I got it this morning. A very kind thought, considering he has his own problems to deal with. Get well soon Boris!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2020)

This might make people smile.


----------



## gavroche (9 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Take 32 away, divide by 9, times by 5, and that'll be your answer.


Thanks for that but I refuse to use antiquated methods of measurement so I will stick to the universal one.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2020)

Back from my ride, which had to be cut short due to my Di2 battery running low.
I decide to make it a fast half hour ride and averaged 17.8 mph which worked up a bit of a sweat, considering I'm nowhere near as fit as I was at the start of last year. 
I'd almost forgotten how nice the Focus was to ride.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2020)

rustybolts said:


> My bikes are been lovingly fettled . Keep safe everyone



My job for tomorrow. If you can't ride it, clean it!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Back from my ride, which had to be cut short due to my Di2 battery running low.
> I decide to make it a fast half hour ride and averaged 17.8 mph which worked up a bit of a sweat, considering I'm nowhere near as fit as I was at the start of last year.
> I'd almost forgotten how nice the Focus was to ride.


Good average there Dirk. Is this your summer bike?


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good average there Dirk. Is this your summer bike?


Yes - I treated myself to it for my retirement present when I was 60.
Full Ultegra Di2 11 speed, carbon seat post, stem & bars, Shimano C81 carbon composite wheels, GP4000S tyres, Swisstop brakes etc.
Cost just over £3000 - but I'm worth it. 
It really is a delight to ride. I always say that it's a far better bike than I'll ever be a rider.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2020)

@Dirk sounds great. Isn't it wonderful when we can get the summer bike out and feel the benefit of the winter rides.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

We're most of the way through sorting out the contents of our big cupboard, 3 bags of rubbish and a bag for the charity shop.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dirk sounds great. Isn't it wonderful when we can get the summer bike out and feel the benefit of the winter rides.


I haven't had any winter rides.
Only got back on the bike a couple of weeks ago after a 6 month lay off due to a bad neck problem.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> I haven't had any winter rides.
> Only got back on the bike a couple of weeks ago after a 6 month lay off due to a bad neck problem.


Whoops, sorry.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dirk sounds great. Isn't it wonderful when we can get the summer bike out and feel the benefit of the winter rides.


I struggled today with the heavy hybrid. All aluminium including the forks and quite heavy wheels too plus full mudguards. Good workout!


----------



## derrick (9 Apr 2020)

Whats all this summer and winter bike thing. Have two road bikes. The best one gets ridden everywhere. The other gets ridden when the best bike has a problem. Cant remember the last time i rode the second bike. But its always ready to go.👍😁


----------



## derrick (9 Apr 2020)

Just got back from a ride with the other half.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/PiSej5w1x5


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> Whats all this summer and winter bike thing. Have two road bikes. The best one gets ridden everywhere. The other gets ridden when the best bike has a problem. Cant remember the last time i rode the second bike. But its always ready to go.👍😁



Fixed in the winter and gears in the summer.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> Whats all this summer and winter bike thing. Have two road bikes. The best one gets ridden everywhere. The other gets ridden when the best bike has a problem. Cant remember the last time i rode the second bike. But its always ready to go.👍😁





I couldn't bear to take my Cervelo out in winter and expose her to all the crap we get in Lancashire lanes when it's wet and miserable. Winter bike is for just those conditions, the bike I don't worry about if it gets knocked about, filthy etc. Full mudguards, etc. Keeps me clean as well.

Heavier, slower winter bike equals liberation when the Cervelo comes out!


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I struggled today with the heavy hybrid. All aluminium including the forks and quite heavy wheels too plus full mudguards. Good workout!


My Focus weighs in at 6.7 kg.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> Thanks for that but I refuse to use antiquated methods of measurement so I will stick to the universal one.


In that case, it's 278.15 kelvins!


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> My Focus weighs in at 6.7 kg.


You must be a lot smaller than I thought!!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Fixed in the winter and gears in the summer.


Dave.
Sure I've asked before but why fixed in winter and gears in summer?
Is it to do with salt etc in the gearing?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> My Focus weighs in at 6.7 kg.


My Cervelo with all the kit onboard, bag, drink comes in at 8.3kg


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I couldn't bear to take my Cervelo out in winter and expose her to all the crap we get in* Lancashire lanes, it's wet and miserable*. Winter bike is for just those conditions, the bike I don't worry about if it gets knocked about, filthy etc. Full mudguards, etc. Keeps me clean as well.
> 
> Heavier, slower winter bike equals liberation when the Cervelo comes out!


What happened to the sun always shining in Lancashire.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> You must be a lot smaller than I thought!!


How big did you think I am?


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> How big did you think I am?


If you can get in a Focus that weighs less than 15lbs, about the 8" mark.


----------



## GM (9 Apr 2020)

Been out in the garden all day beavering away, sat down for a rest and my lovely wife plonked this G&T in my hand. She's a good 'un!....


----------



## GM (9 Apr 2020)

My summer bike with me on it is about 100 kg


----------



## derrick (9 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I couldn't bear to take my Cervelo out in winter and expose her to all the crap we get in Lancashire lanes when it's wet and miserable. Winter bike is for just those conditions, the bike I don't worry about if it gets knocked about, filthy etc. Full mudguards, etc. Keeps me clean as well.
> 
> Heavier, slower winter bike equals liberation when the Cervelo comes out!


My R5 is my best bike, although the S2 ain't far behind it, Bikes are made to ride.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I struggled today with the heavy hybrid. All aluminium including the forks and quite heavy wheels too plus full mudguards. Good workout!


My wife is using her hybrid all the time at the moment for the same reason as she feels it’s not the time to be seen doing big mileages at the moment. Her winter bike and best bike are in hibernation until this virus thing has passed. To be honest this virus is saving me loads of money , just in coffee alone . Plus the fact I had promised my better half a brand new best bike of her choice out of my retirement/redundancy money and she was was looking at a well known brand , famous for its Celeste colour 😂😀


----------



## derrick (9 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Fixed in the winter and gears in the summer.


Only used fixy when i was commuting to work. As i no longer work the fixie got sold.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> Only used fixy when i was commuting to work. As i no longer work the fixie got sold.



I used to use fixed for commuting as well as my winter bike, now I've retired its just used in winter.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> My R5 is my best bike, although the S2 ain't far behind it, Bikes are made to ride.


............but some only in spring and summer


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dave.
> Sure I've asked before but why fixed in winter and gears in summer?
> Is it to do with salt etc in the gearing?



The fixed is simple, not a lot to go wrong or get affected by the bad weather, and the fixed gear helps control when its slippery, I can push back against the rising pedal and and help control my speed, reduces my use of brakes, I've got a back brake on it and I can combine the back brake with the fixed to slow and stop, keeps me away from the front brake.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> The fixed is simple, not a lot to go wrong or get affected by the bad weather, and the fixed gear helps control when its slippery, I can push back against the rising pedal and and help control my speed, reduces my use of brakes, I've got a back brake on it and I can combine the back brake with the fixed to slow and stop, keeps me away from the front brake.


Wouldn't you be better having a front brake instead of a back brake?
You would stop quicker and safer.
Most of your braking should be done on the front. You can still use the fixed to resist the rear wheel.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Wouldn't you be better having a front brake instead of a back brake?
> You would stop quicker and safer.
> Most of your braking should be done on the front. You can still use the fixed to resist the rear wheel.



When its slippery I don't want to go near the front brake, if I'm using the front when its slippery and the bike goes from under me I've little chance of catching it and I'm likely too land on my face, If I'm using the back or the fixed I have a chance of catching it, and if I don't I'm most likely to land on my well padded backside. Under normal circumstances I barely use the back brake.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> When its slippery I don't want to go near the front brake, if I'm using the front when its slippery and the bike goes from under me I've little chance of catching it and I'm likely too land on my face, If I'm using the back or the fixed I have a chance of catching it, and if I don't I'm most likely to land on my well padded backside. Under normal circumstances I barely use the back brake.


How do you stop quickly in the dry without skidding?


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> How do you stop quickly in the dry without skidding?



? I'm talking about when its slippery, ice, mud, wet leaves, snow etc. When its dry and the grips good I use the front same as everybody else.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

I've finished the clear out, 3 black bags of rubbish and 1 for the charity shop.


----------



## postman (9 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Start climbing the walls, work your way across the ceiling and down the other wall.




Did you mean to post your reply to Spiderman you got Numbnuts instead


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> ? I'm talking about when its slippery, ice, mud, wet leaves, snow etc. When its dry and the grips good I use the front same as everybody else.


Sorry, I thought you said you only had a rear brake on the fixie. Must have misread your post.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

postman said:


> Did you mean to post your reply to Spiderman you got Numbnuts instead


I'd been watching the indoor from Japan. They were climbing a "small" overhang(about 10 foot long). He could give it a go and report back!


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I've finished the clear out, 3 black bags of rubbish and 1 for the charity shop.


Nothing hidden/safely stored in anything you'll not be keeping?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-51280786


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

Another year over, start of the next.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Apr 2020)

It's Good Friday, I bet some poor sod will be crucified by the end of the day 
This has to be the worse Easter of all times, take care folks


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's Good Friday, I bet some poor sod will be crucified by the end of the day
> This has to be the worse Easter of all times, *take care folks*


Same to yerssen.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2020)

Morning. Couldn't sleep......there's a novelty! 

Enjoying a cuppa and waiting on the daylight appearing.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2020)

Snap - awake at 5:19. I've enough milk for one coffee so hoping the milk lady is here soon.

It was 10C at 5.30. The sky looks clear, birds are singing their hearts out. No breeze. Looks like another beautiful day ahead.

No ride today. Yesterday despite only being 32 miles was tough in the last 6/7 miles. Three short but sharp inclines hurt me which is unusual. I've ridden 15 days out 17 since Lockdown, this week I pushed really hard Monday and Wednesday so it's clearly time for a rest. Saturday's ride will be a gentle meander.

Determined to get stuff done todsy


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2020)

The core of my group, the Gentlemen of Leisure Riders, have decided we will do something "memorable" to celebrate. This damn virus is I feel showing us what a good tight group we have - everyone is clearly missing our rides in different ways.

Current plan is to ride to the Lakes, stay at a B&B owned by an ex club member, find great pub, next day "recovery" (cough) ride, last day ride home.


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.


PaulSB said:


> I've enough milk for one coffee so hoping the milk lady is here soon


Me too! Although mine's a milkman.
Can't have my cereal ... <_thinks_> although could have a bowl of porridge 🤔


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Apr 2020)

And naturally, as soon as the porridge was ready, the milkman arrived!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

g'day g'day g'day.
Up early (for me) at 0600.
2000 last evening we joined in the applause for the nhs and those many others working hard in these difficult times. Neighbours were shouting to each other.
It was very moving as I felt we were also shouting encouragement to each other.
Anyway.......the shed didn't get cleared yesterday. MrsDs fault for pouring me that g&t . So that will have to be done today.
I was going to Aldi for 0745 but cant get myself in the mood.
I will see if this coffee does the trick


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> 
> Me too! Although mine's a milkman.
> Can't have my cereal ... <_thinks_> although could have a bowl of porridge 🤔


I like my porridge made with 100% water plus a spoon of honey and spoon of yoghurt or crème fraiche. 🥄


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2020)

good morning people, its Friday a shopping and chores day.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2020)

@Dave7 the same here last night as it has been for three weeks. Numbers grow each week. Last night we had whistles, saucepans and wooden spoons. My wife happened to be in a video chat with three American friends so she let them join in via video.

It's very moving, our American friends thought it was, quote, awesome.

I was going to have a little rant but won't now except if I see one more FB post telling me how we are all now equal I will SCREAM! 

https://metro.co.uk/video/newsnight-addresses-inequality-coronavirus-2148440/?ito=vjs-link

Time to make porridge and get busy. Elaine, milklady, delivered a while back.


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I like my porridge made with 100% water plus a spoon of honey and spoon of yoghurt or crème fraiche. 🥄


👍 Sometimes water, sometimes milk for me, and when it is water, a spoonful of golden syrup provides the extra yum.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> 
> Me too! Although mine's a milkman.
> Can't have my cereal ... <_thinks_> although could have a bowl of porridge 🤔



Every time I see a mention of milkmen I think of the Father Ted episode with Pat Mustard


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Every time I see a mention of milkmen I think of the Father Ted episode with Pat Mustard


Would that be Colonel in the lounge with the lead piping?


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2020)

Morning all, I feel late on parade today. 
The sun is shining, and MrsP has made the tea.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

I slid my feet out from under the covers at 6:15 and thought I'd just lay still for a moment and gather my thoughts. 
Next thing I know it’s 7 o'clock 😯

Mrs Tenkay rode part of the first stage of the tour de France yesterday on the new turbo. 
Quite impressive as the graphics were actually a real time video of the route. 
Have a lovely day folks 🙏🌞👍


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2020)

Good morning. I was listening to the dam Canadian geese making a racket as they flew over my house at god knows what hour.

Looks like another nice day for us here. Might go for another bimble.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I was going to have a little rant but won't now except if I see one more FB post telling me how we are all now equal I will SCREAM!




https://metro.co.uk/video/newsnight-addresses-inequality-coronavirus-2148440/?ito=vjs-link


[/QUOTE]
Annoys me too. I'm even wondering if Boris even merited an ICU bed considering he never required anything other than normal oxygen which could surely and have been delivered in a ward? Bet they won't let him out too early and die at home like that poor bus driver that obviously wasn't completely recovered. 😢


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

There's a lot of traffic on the roads around here at the moment.
Can only be holiday makers, as it's been deathly quiet for a couple of weeks. The police are now combing the back roads into Ilfracombe, Combe Martin, Croyde and Braunton looking for incomers trying to sneak into their holiday homes. They are also patrolling supermarket car parks looking out for grockle cars.
Why can't people stay at home like the rest of us?
What do they think they are going to do when they are down here? Everything is closed!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> https://metro.co.uk/video/newsnight-addresses-inequality-coronavirus-2148440/?ito=vjs-link


Annoys me too. I'm even wondering if Boris even merited an ICU bed considering he never required anything other than normal oxygen which could surely and have been delivered in a ward? Bet they won't let him out too early and die at home like that poor bus driver that obviously wasn't completely recovered. 😢
[/QUOTE]

Yes though I can see the reason for an exception to Boris. I'm not a fan of his but do feel he and the government are doing a decent job on Covid-19. If Johnson were to have died I feel the economic impact, loss of markets confidence, would have been very severe.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2020)

Things could be worse. We could have those Labour councillors, mayors etc who go on Facebook saying they wish every member of the government would die of the virus. Nice human beings and just the type of people that should be running the UK. I am so glad that Corbyn and his fellow communists crashed and burned in the election.

The government have made mistakes as have just about every government in every country accept South Korea, but I wonder what the other lot would have done in their place. It's easy to be able to criticise with hindsight, or when it's someone else
making the mistakes. Can you Imagine Corbyn responding to criticism if he had been in charge.

And I don't believe that Drs and nurses would have stayed silent if boris hadn't needed the treatment that he received.

More false and fake news.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Things could be worse. We could have those Labour councillors, mayors etc who go on Facebook saying they wish every member of the government would die of the virus. Nice human beings and just the type of people that should be running the UK. I am so glad that Corbyn and his fellow communists crashed and burned in the election.
> 
> The government have made mistakes as have just about every government in every country accept South Korea, but I wonder what the other lot would have done in their place. It's easy to be able to criticise with hindsight, or when it's someone else
> making the mistakes. Can you Imagine Corbyn responding to criticism if he had been in charge.
> ...


I totally agree. If the prime minister of a country isn't a bit of a special case, who is?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I totally agree. If the prime minister of a country isn't a bit of a special case, who is?


I am with you on that.
I am not the least bit political but he is a figurehead and is important to the nation, particularly at this time.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> There's a lot of traffic on the roads around here at the moment.
> Can only be holiday makers, as it's been deathly quiet for a couple of weeks. The police are now combing the back roads into Ilfracombe, Combe Martin, Croyde and Braunton looking for incomers trying to sneak into their holiday homes. They are also patrolling supermarket car parks looking out for grockle cars.
> ...


Can I swear? Go on MODS let me swear.
They are such totally selfish barstewards.
OK, they think it will never happen to them but this lock down is to prevent/stop the spread.
Lock them up, water canon, shoot the b*stards (maybe thats a bit extreme) but that selfish attitude really annoys and upsets me.


----------



## GM (10 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Just had our first ever Sainsbury's home delivery. All good apart from substituting a 4 pack of Beavertown Neck Oil for a bottle of Blue Moon, only beer lovers will know how wrong that is


----------



## derrick (10 Apr 2020)

Why does everyone one here get up so early?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> Why does everyone one here get up so early?


Nah..... we are up at the correct time.
You are late


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> Why does everyone one here get up so early?


Insomnia for me. Would love to be able to sleep later. However, as I love the early mornings it doesn't really bother me that much.


----------



## derrick (10 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nah..... we are up at the correct time.
> You are late


Late for what?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> Late for what?


Life! 

Only problem is, it was so long ago since my breakfast that I'm getting hungry already. I might have to make a slice of toast to keep me going till lunchtime.


----------



## derrick (10 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Life!
> 
> Only problem is, it was so long ago since my breakfast that I'm getting hungry already. I might have to make a slice of toast to keep me going till lunchtime.


The best part of the day is late evening. 9-30 breakfast here. Should keep me going till about 2-30.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> Why does everyone one here get up so early?



Insomnia.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can I swear? Go on MODS let me swear.
> They are such totally selfish barstewards.
> OK, they think it will never happen to them but this lock down is to prevent/stop the spread.
> Lock them up, water canon, shoot the b*stards (maybe thats a bit extreme) but that selfish attitude really annoys and upsets me.


Calmac have refused travel to nearly 70 over the last week apparently. Holiday home owner trying to sneak over.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> Late for what?


Late for class.
Get in that corner and dont move till you are told.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Life!
> 
> Only problem is, it was so long ago since my breakfast that I'm getting hungry already. I might have to make a slice of toast to keep me going till lunchtime.


And what is for lunch Mo.
We are on reheated pasta bake with garlic bread.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Calmac have refused travel to nearly 70 over the last week apparently. Holiday home owner trying to sneak over.


Good to hear but how can they know for sure that they are HH owners?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2020)

I live about a quarter of a mile from the A470 the main artery road form South to north Wales. I can't hear any traffic at all. Hoorah


----------



## oldwheels (10 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good to hear but how can they know for sure that they are HH owners?


You have to produce evidence of permanent residence and also a valid reason for travel as well as photo ID. I doubt if any B&B would accept them and the hotels and campsites are all closed. Family members would know they could not visit so would not attempt it. Social opprobrium would win locally. HH owners have been trying to get to Tiree tho' at least one has offered their empty property for anyone who needs to isolate so I suppose that are not all bad.


----------



## The Rover (10 Apr 2020)

Just back from an easy 20 miler, including a couple of laps around the cul de sac to ensure it was exactly 20 miles. Picked up a menu from a vegan/veggie place ( picked up using suitable H&S ) whilst I was out.
I’m now enjoying a bagel with peanut butter and a decaf before I start some fence painting.

@PaulSB the veggie place is on Whins Lane, have you heard anything about it? I might go with the missus once we’re safe to do so. Cheers.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I live about a quarter of a mile from the A470 the main artery road form South to north Wales. I can't hear any traffic at all. Hoorah


But motorised transport hasn't reached that part of the world yet has it


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But motorised transport hasn't reached that part of the world yet has it




Ok. I can't hear the clip clip of the horses hooves.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2020)

I was going to go out on my bike but I can't be arsed, so I made cinemon rolls instead.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I was going to go out on my bike but I can't be arsed, so I made cinemon rolls instead.
> 
> View attachment 513943


Mmmm......they look good!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Mmmm......they look good!


 Lol


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

I have just given the exercise bike some stick. Concentrating on hill work to help me when this lot is over.
Weights and situps next. I normally try for 5 or 6 sets of 10 on the weights and 200 situps.
Again I emphasise they are light weight and I use one of those situp roller thingies to protect the old back.


----------



## GM (10 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> Why does everyone one here get up so early?




I'm with you on that one Derrick, it must be the North London fresh air that makes us sleep. I'm never in bed before midnight and Dirk set the rules for not getting up before 9o/c.


----------



## GM (10 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I was going to go out on my bike but I can't be arsed, so I made cinemon rolls instead.
> 
> View attachment 513943



6 please


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I was going to go out on my bike but I can't be arsed, so I made cinemon rolls instead.
> 
> View attachment 513943


More important in this time of need Welshie.
Can we ask us to send us 2 selfies. One now and the second after you have scoffed 12 cinamon rolls


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Mmmm......they look good!


Down girl, down.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2020)

Just back from a walk around the lanes and fields at the back of us. Having a corned beef sarnie and a cuppa now.
Only a couple of miles done but it's very warm and my new sandals need some wearing in.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Apr 2020)

Just a quickie 11 miles today, I wore my shorts and sandals for the first time this year


----------



## numbnuts (10 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> Why does everyone one here get up so early?


Because they have wet the bed


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just back from a walk around the lanes and fields at the back of us. Having a corned beef sarnie and a cuppa now.
> Only a couple of miles done but it's very warm and my new sandals need some wearing in.
> View attachment 513946
> 
> ...


I trust you have onion of some sort on that corned beef sarnie.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just a quickie 11 miles today, I wore my shorts and sandals for the first time this year


Do you normally go out nude ?


----------



## numbnuts (10 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do you normally go out nude ?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Because they have wet the bed


On that subject. My bowels are so regular.
I have a crap at exactly 0500 every morning.
Problem is I dont get up till 0600


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Snap - awake at 5:19. I've enough milk for one coffee so *hoping the milk lady is here soon.*
> 
> It was 10C at 5.30. The sky looks clear, birds are singing their hearts out. No breeze. Looks like another beautiful day ahead.
> 
> ...


You as well?






Formatting not maintained


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2020)

Just back a nice 29 miles. Wasn't feeling very enthusiastic today but fine once I got going. A mix of cyclists and walkers out and about but not much traffic.


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> On that subject. My bowels are so regular.
> I have a crap at exactly 0500 every morning.
> Problem is I dont get up till 0600


🤮


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2020)

As the weather is so warm , we have just washed the dog. She is nice and fluffy and not so smelly now.


----------



## alicat (10 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> On that subject. My bowels are so regular.
> I have a crap at exactly 0500 every morning.
> Problem is I dont get up till 0600



Hastily decides to depart this thread.


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2020)

alicat said:


> Hastily decides to depart this thread.


Stay strong.


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> On that subject. My bowels are so regular.
> I have a crap at exactly 0500 every morning.
> Problem is I dont get up till 0600


Good grief man, this is the sort of thing that gives retirees a bad name


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2020)

alicat said:


> Hastily decides to depart this thread.


Well, it's better than Drago's y fronts!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> As the weather is so warm , we have just washed the dog. She is nice and fluffy and not so smelly now.
> View attachment 513989


If I send MrsD round can you make her nice & fluffy and smell nice.
Now, how can I delete this before she can read it


----------



## derrick (10 Apr 2020)

Just back from a quick 26 miler. Bright sunshine still a bit breezy. Quiet roads. Lots of cyclist out. Great day for a ride. Now i have all evening to recover.👍
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/k9ia6UzCz5


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If I send MrsD round can you make her nice & fluffy and smell nice.
> Now, gow can I delete this before she can read it


You'll get me in trouble with this kind of post 😀


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> As the weather is so warm , we have just washed the dog. She is nice and fluffy and not so smelly now.
> View attachment 513989


Doesn't look particularly grateful though?


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just back from a walk around the lanes and fields at the back of us. Having a corned beef sarnie and a cuppa now.
> Only a couple of miles done but it's very warm and my new sandals need some wearing in.
> View attachment 513946
> 
> ...


There's three UFO's in that fourth picture.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, it's better than Drago's y fronts!


Only just!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2020)

@Paulus - lovely looking dog.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2020)

Today I have:


Collected hops from brewery for my allotment - non essential I confess
Mulched my allotment beds where needed
Prepared other beds for planting
Cut the grass
Other garden jobs
Five mile walk
Participated in an illegal gathering but 3 metres distant
Drunk a double G&T
Am now drinking a largish whisky
Is it any wonder I'm nackered?


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2020)

Going to have to order some more IPA from my local brewery next week.
This hot weather has seen the last crate take a bashing.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2020)

I've spent most of the evening emulsioning a ceiling.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Today I have:
> 
> 
> Collected hops from brewery for my allotment - non essential I confess
> ...


I think it was that largish whisky that may have been the straw that broke the camels back.

You'll have to go without one tomorrow.


----------



## 12boy (11 Apr 2020)

It was 17 C today and the low on Monday will be -13 after the Saturday-Sunday blizzard we will have... saw the ospreys are back on their nesting pole for the summer, the little thing on the pole is an osprey. They are my second favorite summer visitor coming in just behind the white pelicans who hang out on the river.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2020)

The latest beat the boredom wheeze amongst our friends is Spot the Difference. Take a photo of a room in your house, change ten things around and then take a second photo. Email the photos to people!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The latest beat the boredom wheeze amongst our friends is Spot the Difference. Take a photo of a room in your house, change ten things around and then take a second photo. Email the photos to people!!!!


I'm not that bored yet, plus I'm so minimalist I might not have ten things in some rooms! 

Gosh, it feels warm this morning. It's to be a dull morning with the sun breaking through by afternoon. Legs were a bit weary yesterday so doubt I will be cycling. I shall see. Definitely have my morning walk soon though.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not that bored yet, plus I'm so minimalist I might not have ten things in some rooms!
> 
> Gosh, it feels warm this morning. It's to be a dull morning with the sun breaking through by afternoon. Legs were a bit weary yesterday so doubt I will be cycling. I shall see. Definitely have my morning walk soon though.


Today's is tricky and I suspect Janice, her kitchen, is going to be p***** off with me as I can see differences which may not be intended. One of the images is portrait and the other is landscape - means four things are missing from the view through the window in one image!!!!  I can see trouble ahead.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Another early morning (for me).
Apoarently Aldi have started opening 30 minutes earlier for the over 70s so I will have a quick dash up there. Dont need much but I just all that queuing just for a few bits.
0300 this morning a group of people came past our house shoting and swearing. So much for the rules in thier case then. I dont care what they catch but its the people they will pass it onto.
Ahh well, a quick coffee and maybe a quick shower then I will face the foe 
Have a good day.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2020)

This is my neighbours car port. Hoping they are going to trim the roof back a bit when they put a gutter on, but even at that it is going to be bloody tricky if I need to get a ladder up the side to do any maintenance. Still not overly happy about it, but I presume it's legal so I will just have to put up with it. Just lucky that I had the walls painted a couple of years ago and the gutters renewed end of last year so hopefully shouldn't need access for long enough.


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2020)

Like the price of toilet roll in a crisis, I have risen!

They need to sort that roof out quick Mo or you'll start suffering damp where it all splashes. Lord knows how that plan to do it, as you can't neatly cut that stuff.


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, it looks like a glorious morning, I'm out for a bimble later.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2020)

Good morning. A bit cool and misty but it looks like it will be another nice day here. Stay safe.


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Apologies for tardiness. Radio 4 eased me from sleep as usual, then allowed me to slide back under😴


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is my neighbours car port. Hoping they are going to trim the roof back a bit when they put a gutter on, but even at that it is going to be bloody tricky if I need to get a ladder up the side to do any maintenance. Still not overly happy about it, but I presume it's legal so I will just have to put up with it. Just lucky that I had the walls painted a couple of years ago and the gutters renewed end of last year so hopefully shouldn't need access for long enough.
> 
> View attachment 514128


Lovely ginger cat.

I feel you should speak to them ASAP. As it stands it will be impossible, well extremely difficult, to fit a gutter which may mean they don't plan to.

The only way I can see to fit the guttering as things are would be to find a way to extend the supporting brackets off the beam or uprights. That would be very poor.

Speaking to the female partner may be the better approach - making assumptions about the nature of the partnership.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

The door bell rang yesterday evening, Mrs Tenkay went to see who it was and found 9 pint beer box on the doorstep along with a contactless card reader. The brewer /delivery driver was standing a few metres away. 

Once the deal was done and the beer safely stashed in the fridge, Mrs Tenkay explained that she'd ordered it as she liked to support as many of the small local brewers as possible 🍺👍😁

Have a peaceful day folks 🌞🙏👍


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2020)

This is my official arrival on site. 

Good morning. Been awake since 4.00 . 'Twas raining when I went to bed and rained through the night. 11C at 4.00am - warmest morning of 2020.

I shall ride around 9.30. For now it's porridge and start the glossing I've put off for a week - at least!!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2020)

Gosh, it's maybe overcast but it's warm. Sweating just walking. The sun is due to appear by afternoon but the legs are weary so not sure if I want to go for a spin or not. It will be very short and very gentle if I do just to enjoy the fresh air and sun if it appears.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Bit of a meh day at the moment. 
Weather's good, but I can't get motivated.


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2020)

Morning Papa dirkie.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2020)

Well that was interesting.
Got to Aldi for the early over 70s shop. There were all ages in the queue but the staff filtered them out so I was first in.
I asked what the purchase limits were and I was told "absolutely no limit, fill your boots".
Shelves were full apart from just one thing on my list......a cabbage, the shelf was bare. A strange thing to run out of??
Daughter was just saying they have just done a 'click and collect' at ASDA so they were in & out but the normal queue was right around the block.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well that was interesting.
> Got to Aldi for the early over 70s shop. There were all ages in the queue but the staff filtered them out so I was first in.
> I asked what the purchase limits were and I was told "absolutely no limit, fill your boots".
> Shelves were full apart from just one thing on my list......a cabbage, the shelf was bare. A strange thing to run out of??
> Daughter was just saying they have just done a 'click and collect' at ASDA so they were in & out but the normal queue was right around the block.


Haven't you heard of the Easter Cabbage tradition?!


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Another lovely day. On my first coffee of the day and the wife is talking about us going out for a Cycle. Normally I would jump at the chance but I’ve been out cycling for the last five days on the bounce, think I might be cycled out for this week lol 😂


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is my neighbours car port. Hoping they are going to trim the roof back a bit when they put a gutter on, but even at that it is going to be bloody tricky if I need to get a ladder up the side to do any maintenance. Still not overly happy about it, but I presume it's legal so I will just have to put up with it. Just lucky that I had the walls painted a couple of years ago and the gutters renewed end of last year so hopefully shouldn't need access for long enough.
> 
> View attachment 514128


That sheeting looks to me like it already overhangs your fence line Mo. Even if they cut it back and fit a gutter, that may even do the same. If you look at the bottom of the picture and imagine a gutter fitted to that post, I think its very tight. Without a gutter rainwater will shoot off that roof straight onto your wall. Could you complain to the local council, or is this none of their concern?

I think car ports are useless anyway, as they don't really protect your car much.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Apr 2020)

First tick of the season.
Managed to get it before it was properly embedded but not sure exactly where I got it .Probably up the back garden when sitting having a coffee but the grass was not all that long. Just finished a hands and knees job on the front which meant kneeling on the grass but seems unlikely. They can run at a fair pace on a hard surface but make a very satisfying crunch when caught by a fingernail.
it would appear that the cordon round the island is not as secure as it should be. A couple of strange cars have gone past and an almighty row has erupted on the local Facebook page about people sneaking off to the mainland for shopping. While I would not do it myself it is understandable if you cannot get what you need from local shops.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Haven't you heard of the Easter Cabbage tradition?!


Is that the one where all kids under the age of ten are forced to eat a bowl of boiled cabbage before they get any Easter eggs? Or was it just my dad that did that?


----------



## oldwheels (11 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> That sheeting looks to me like it already overhangs your fence line Mo. Even if they cut it back and fit a gutter, that may even do the same. If you look at the bottom of the picture and imagine a gutter fitted to that post, I think its very tight. Without a gutter rainwater will shoot off that roof straight onto your wall. Could you complain to the local council, or is this none of their concern?
> 
> I think car ports are useless anyway, as they don't really protect your car much.


I doubt if they intend to trim back the sheeting. Not being a very accomplished DIY person I have tried trimming that stuff and it splinters easily and a gutter could not easily be fitted as it is. I would expect the local planning office might be able to comment on the legality.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Haven't you heard of the Easter Cabbage tradition?!


No, I have to confess that is one I have never heard of.
Now I know that you would not try and wind me up so tell me.... if I manage to get a cabbage, what should I do with it


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No, I have to confess that is one I have never heard of.
> Now I know that you would not try and wind me up so tell me.... if I manage to get a cabbage, what should I do with it


Do you really want me to answer that?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2020)

@Mo1959 TBH, yesterday I couldn't quite understand the problem but the photo makes it very clear.
1st thing to do is speak to the neighbour. As somebody said, maybe the wife first.
No success then...... . 
Do you own the house or is it rented? If rented I would suggest showing that photo to the landlord.
Failing that....citizens advice will point you to where you can get solid legal advice.
All of us can give you opinions but you need more than that.
I am amazed that the neighbour did not talk his plans through with you.
Keep us informed.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Do you really want me to answer that?


Well thats why I asked..... so you can feel free to tell me


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2020)

@Mo1959 .
I have just come across this on MSE.
Apperently if the car port is detached then is is free from planning permission.
If its attached the house then its classed as an extension and must be built of the same materials as the house eg if the house is brick you cannot have a wood and polycarb.
Am I right that this car port is attached? If so its worth checking the regs.
https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/discussion/2705859/carport-planning-regs-etc


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Apr 2020)

Glorious day today so off for a walk around 5 or 6 miles so not too long. The getting ready for the usual Saturday night shenanighans after what will be a dossy afternoon.

Building up to my big egg tomorrow with a small starter one last night and the same today.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No, I have to confess that is one I have never heard of.
> Now I know that you would not try and wind me up so tell me.... if I manage to get a cabbage, what should I do with it


Place on an item belonging to the person you wish to hurt(Not always physically), slowly using a sharp knife make two cuts which will allow you to remove the heart of the cabbage without damaging it. Then at midnight on the night of a full moon, bury it on waste ground. Being careful not to tell anyone what you have done, lest the spell rebound on you.


Eating raw cabbage is an old folk cure for hangovers.
&
http://www.themagickkitchen.com/tag/magick-cabbage/
http://www.themagickkitchen.com/power-ink-recipe-full-moon-spell/

Bear in mind, you did ask.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> First tick of the season.
> Managed to get it before it was properly embedded but not sure exactly where I got it .Probably up the back garden when sitting having a coffee but the grass was not all that long. Just finished a hands and knees job on the front which meant kneeling on the grass but seems unlikely. They can run at a fair pace on a hard surface but make a very satisfying crunch when caught by a fingernail.
> it would appear that the cordon round the island is not as secure as it should be. A couple of strange cars have gone past and an almighty row has erupted on the local Facebook page about people sneaking off to the mainland for shopping. While I would not do it myself it is understandable if you cannot get what you need from local shops.


Do you ever go over to Colonsay? My dad was very fond of it and made a few friends there.


----------



## gavroche (11 Apr 2020)

Bonjour. Nothing planned for today apart from a trip to Asda after 5 pm, when they will all be having their tea I hope. I am running out of things to paint. Will be taking Molly up the mountain later but apart from that, just a lazy day. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you ever go over to Colonsay? My dad was very fond of it and made a few friends there.


Sailed past it a few times but never stopped there. We were usually fleeing bad weather.


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2020)

Tomorrow is my day. Easter Sunday, when the whole christian world celebrates Drago rising from his slumbers!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Tomorrow is my day. Easter Sunday, when the whole christian world celebrates Drago rising from his slumbers!


I dont know how to tell you this Drago but this Easter Sunday malarky is actually errh, well, uhmm....
No, I can't do that to you


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2020)

A 14 mile bimble for me. Nice weather here now.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2020)

Got out and did a quick 10 miles on the hybrid.
Painted 20 ft of lead flashing and 100+ ft of weather line when I'd recovered.
Just got a bit of touching up on the rendering to do next, and that's the bungalow finally done.
Gonna slob out with a beer afterwards.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2020)

Had a nice ramble round Preston Guild Wheel today which is a circular traffic free route round Preston. The usual mix of tarmac cycle paths, pavement and compacted surface.

Good fun and a nice change from my usual style. 37 miles, 13.6 avg

Time to finish glossing and then see what the day brings.......


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2020)

Gonna go for a ride in a bit. The Felt is all dialled in, ready to hit that funky highway.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Apr 2020)

24 mile for me today and saw a bobby on a bike  and a willys jeep


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2020)

We are chilling out at the moment. Sat in the shade and MrsD has forced a whisky on me. Listening to Pick of the Pops.
TBH my thighs are sore today as I pushed it on the exercise bike yesterday. So a rest day wont do any harm.
Two Buzzards are circling above us, sky is blue and flutterbies are fluttering. Easy to forget the sh*t that some people ate going through isn't it.
Stay safe peeps


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 24 mile for me today and saw a bobby on a bike  and a willys jeep


At the same time?


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2020)

I got a ride in this morning, 56 miles, a ride spoilt by 2 punctures, I don't usually get that many in a year, the first one was when I was at hearsall common on the way out, I put in my spare tube and continued, out though Balsall common, past the Honiley Boot, through Lowsonford and on to Earlswood, past the Craft Centre and the Plant Centre and on to Tamworth In Arden where I stopped to eat the cereal bar I was carrying. headed home through Danzey Green and Hockley Heath, past Packwood House and Baddesley Clinton, through Chadwick end and onto Balsall Common where I had my second puncture, I looked at the tube I'd replaced earlier but it was beyond patching, I presumed the tube that had just punctured was in the same state and took the decision to finish the ride on the flat tyre and rode home on the flat back tyre. It was a cracking day to be out on the bike, a bit chilly at first but it warmed up nicely as the day wore on.











View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46999825


----------



## 12boy (11 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is my neighbours car port. Hoping they are going to trim the roof back a bit when they put a gutter on, but even at that it is going to be bloody tricky if I need to get a ladder up the side to do any maintenance. Still not overly happy about it, but I presume it's legal so I will just have to put up with it. Just lucky that I had the walls painted a couple of years ago and the gutters renewed end of last year so hopefully shouldn't need access for long enough.
> 
> View attachment 514128


I too love the cat. Perhaps they have a right to do what they wish on their property but not to flood yours. The structure is obviously part of the house and most places require a planning/construction permit for the sort of thing. Both plastic and fiberglass panels can be cut although some skill may be required. I'd be prepared for possible ugliness about this, perhaps phoning a lawyer to see what you can do. One thing I've learned is when you go into a discussion like this prepared for the worst, it frequently is resolved peacefully. Easier to keep your head when you know what your options are. In some areas there is free legal help. It really is a shame that this wasn't settled with you before hand, as that is a nicely built structure that must have cost some money and which I'd guess they will resent moving.


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 24 mile for me today and saw a bobby on a bike  and a willys jeep


A Willy's Jeep riding a bike?


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2020)

God I love that Felt bike of mine. Nipped out for a 10 mile loop, thought I'd keep it short in at least the spirit of the current guidance. I hammered my way around an orbit of the village, 21.1MPH average over 9.96 miles. Not bad for a large, heavy, unaerodynamic 51 year old.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> God I love that Felt bike of mine. Nipped out for a 10 mile loop, thought I'd keep it short in at least the spirit of the current guidance. I hammered my way around an orbit of the village, *21.1MPH average over 9.96 miles*. Not bad for a large, heavy, unaerodynamic 51 year old.



WOW!! Chapeau.


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2020)

Thanks! I'm just recovering from the near coronary!


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## gavroche (11 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> God I love that Felt bike of mine. Nipped out for a 10 mile loop, thought I'd keep it short in at least the spirit of the current guidance. I hammered my way around an orbit of the village, 21.1MPH average over 9.96 miles. Not bad for a large, heavy, unaerodynamic 51 year old.


Was it all downhill?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2020)

Just putting down my marker for the day..........


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2020)

Morning. I'm up and about too. Enjoying the first coffee of the day.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

Hi gang.
A nice red sky this morning. Is it true about that being "sheperds warning"?
MrsD will be joining me shortly then we will go for our early walk. It doesn't compare to Mo's or Dirk's walk as its 60% on pavements but its pleasant.
I am part way through my coffee which tastes very nice this morning.
Lunch today will be BBQ type stuff. It doesn't seem worth firing the bbq up for just us two so I may cook everything inside and just eat in the garden.
So......whats everyones plans?


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2020)

And today the whole world celebrates, because I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Yet another sunny day 🌞
Beaches are deserted compared to last year's Bank Holiday so it seems that a lot of people are taking the message to heart. 

Tried the Pale Ale that one of the local breweries delivered and it's really good 🍺🙏

Mrs Tenkay remains impressed with the Turbo trainer, a couple more familiarisation rides and then it's JoGLE time 😯

Have a peaceful day folks 🚶🚲👍🌞🙏


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So......whats everyones plans?



Well.........I'll go for a bike ride about 9.30. I'll probably put on a second gloss coat, it's not 100% necessary but I've time.

We have a video chat with friends scheduled for 8.00pm. The plan is to discuss the NT Live performance of Jane Eyre. The problem is I was so sleepy last night, woke at 4.00am yesterday, I had to go bed halfway through it.

Been awake since 4.00 today.  I'll try to nap this afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2020)

Just come back my walk to find a chocolate Easter egg left on my step! Bit suspicious at first then saw a bag on neighbour across the roads gate that he took in when he got back from walking his dog, so I'm thinking the other neighbour over the road must have left them. I will solve the mystery soon hopefully. Lol


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, happy Easter, I'm back to the decorating today, I've got to move us into the back of the lounge and clear the front ready to start work on it.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2020)

Happy Easter everyone. Usually a big family celebration lunch in our house. Mrs P's dad was Ukrainian and Easter is a big festival in the Ukrainian church calendar, like Christmas for us. Mrs P has always carried on the family tradition from her childhood. Not this year. We have some steak for tea.

My Google calendar is set to send me a daily schedule of appointments etc. Every day it now sends "You have no events scheduled"..........I think I'm going to turn the bloody thing off for a few weeks!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2020)

Porridge time. I'm starving. I love my breakfast. I can never understand these people that say they can't eat first thing


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2020)

Muttley walked. Just need to drop the kids off then I'll make breakfast for the family. I can take or leave breakfast, but I can manage one of those little oaty breakfast bar things so that's what I have with my wake up cup of George Clooney's hot liquid.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2020)

Morning all 
Another day in Stalagluft UK.
Think I'll start digging a tunnel today........


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2020)

Good morning. Happy Easter to one and all. Quite misty here at the moment.


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> Another day in Stalagluft UK.
> Think I'll start digging a tunnel today........


Hope when it's complete there's light at the end of it


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2020)

Happy Zombie Day everybody.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2020)

Just popped up in my memories Easter Sunday 2009 was my youngest son's birthday. That was a beautiful sunny day as well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just popped up in my memories Easter Sunday 2009 was my youngest son's birthday. That was a beautiful sunny day as well.
> View attachment 514422



Lovely Chocolate cake by the look of it, and I count 16 Candles.
If that is his bottle of beer then it was a wise move to offer him Stella, should discourage him from drinking for a while


----------



## Paulus (12 Apr 2020)

Morning all, another sunny day here in paradise. 
Dog walking is the order of the day followed by a ride out on the bike for a quick 10 miles. 
MrsP baked a lovely jam and cream sponge yesterday, half of it has already been eaten. With a good cup of tea it was a treat out in the garden. Maybe a repeat this afternoon. 🍰☕


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, another sunny day here in paradise.
> Dog walking is the order of the day followed by a ride out on the bike for a quick 10 miles.
> MrsP baked a lovely jam and cream sponge yesterday, half of it has already been eaten. With a good cup of tea it was a treat out in the garden. Maybe a repeat this afternoon. 🍰☕


Don't hog all the sun. It doesn't look like breaking through here.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Porridge time. I'm starving. I love my breakfast. I can never understand these people that say they can't eat first thing


Sorry Mo......I cannot just get up and eat. I have to wait for my body to kick in. But tbf you posted that at 07.15 when you have been up for 2 hours


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry Mo......I cannot just get up and eat. I have to wait for my body to kick in. But tbf you posted that at 07.15 when you have been up for 2 hours


Maybe years of shift work means I can eat at any time! I remember getting back to the prison at 5am after being up at hospital with one of the prisoners and eating a curry when I got back.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2020)

Its been on one of the local pages I follow on facebook this morning, someone had their front fence nicked last night, three slot in panels, the buggers will nick anything that aint nailed down.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Porridge time. I'm starving. I love my breakfast. I can never understand these people that say they can't eat first thing



Agreed. I never miss breakfast, no matter what!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

We enjoyed our walk. Just 2.1 miles but pleasant. Its amazing how many paths and cut throughs are on your doorstop that you can find when you are forced to walk locally.
It was eerily quiet out there. 2 cyclists (I hate cyclists) 3 dog walkers and one family of 3.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 2 cyclists (I hate cyclists)


Erm.............are you not on the wrong forum then?


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2020)

Nice morning here. Little wind, everything a bit damp and sun coming out to dry it off. Smells like spring.
I am getting severe cabin fever and fed up being on same bit of road and need to get further afield as I have always been a bit of a wanderer. My first trip aged 3 on my trike I made it over the Tyne bridge at Pathhead Midlothian before the police got me and took me back to my grandparents where we were visiting.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Its been on one of the local pages I follow on facebook this morning, someone had their front fence nicked last night, three slot in panels, the buggers will nick anything that aint nailed down.


That happened to us some years ago. We have them all strapped and screwed together now.
It also happened years before but that was November 5th and we could see them burning on the bonfire.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> My first trip aged 3 on my trike I made it over the Tyne bridge at Pathhead Midlothian


I once bought a horse in Pathhead.


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2020)

About 25 years ago, one of my then neighbours kept having his big ornamental flower pots nicked from his garden . He was a brute of a man, bearing an uncanny resemblance to big Pat Roach, so I'm sure the thieves didn't know him else they'd have been minded not to bother.

Anyway, he got so fed up with is that he glued a load of stanley knife blades around the rim of one of the pots. Sure enough, a few days later one of the pots was found to have moved a few metres, and then an impressive looking trail of blood led off into the distance. After that no one touched his plant pots again.


----------



## GM (12 Apr 2020)

Happy Easter all. Just finished my breakfast, and now its gardening time before the rain comes this afternoon. Easy on the Easter eggs peeps, gotta watch the waist line!


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Nice morning here. Little wind, everything a bit damp and sun coming out to dry it off. Smells like spring.
> I am getting severe cabin fever and fed up being on same bit of road and need to get further afield as I have always been a bit of a wanderer. My first trip aged 3 on my trike I made it over the *Tyne bridge* at Pathhead Midlothian before the police got me and took me back to my grandparents where we were visiting.



Is there a Tyne bridge in Pathhead? 

I thought it joined Newcastle-upon-Tyne / Gateshead ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe years of shift work means I can eat at any time! I remember getting back to the prison at 5am after being up at hospital with one of the prisoners and eating a curry when I got back.



I was roped in to do Trailwalker by some friends who were raising money for the Gurkha Welfare Trust.
100k along the SDW, had a great time and finished about 2am at Brighton Racecourse where the Gurkhas had set up a field kitchen serving curry 🙏
Tasted absolutely wonderful 👍


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2020)

Just back from a quick 10 miler on the carbon bikes. MrsD hasn't used hers for nearly a year and I've been nagging her to use it. A mile down the road she says - 'This is lovely - must get out on it more often'.
I've been telling her that time and again! 

This is literally across the road from me, on our way back.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

So much for our planned BBQ. Forcast promised 17° but the sun has disappeared and it gone decidedly cool


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just putting down my marker for the day..........


sup


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2020)

I see Stirling Moss has passed away at the age of 90.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Porridge time. I'm starving. I love my breakfast. I can never understand these people that say they can't eat first thing


I've had chips, beans & spaghetti, with steak more than once for breakfast.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I see Stirling Moss has passed away at the age of 90.


That was when car racing had real characters in my opinion. Stirling Moss, Jim Clark, Graham Hill, etc.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I see Stirling Moss has passed away at the age of 90.


That's a shame. He must have had a great life though. R.I.P.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've had chips, beans & spaghetti, with steak more than once for breakfast.


Beans WITH spaghetti!!!! How weird


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Beans WITH spaghetti!!!! How weird


A tin of each.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That was when car racing had real characters in my opinion. Stirling Moss, Jim Clark, Graham Hill, etc.


I always liked Graham Hill. John Surtees too, the first (and only?) man to win world championships in a car and on a bike.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2020)

Thats the front of the lounge cleared, I had fun moving the TV and router then reconnecting them


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I always liked Graham Hill. John Surtees too, the first (and only?) man to win world championships in a car and on a bike.



The only Formula One World Champion on both two and four wheels.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> The only Formula One World Champion on both two and four wheels.


Umm... isn't that what I said? Its what I meant anyway


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Apr 2020)

Unless you thought I meant pushbike?


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> The only Formula One World Champion on both two and four wheels.


There wasn't a Formula 1 world motorcycle championship until the late 1970s, and it only lasted a few years.
John Surtees was 500cc Grand Prix champion.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Umm... isn't that what I said? Its what I meant anyway


There's that many championships nowadays, that's all.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's that many championships nowadays, that's all.


There wasn't then.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> A tin of each.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Apr 2020)

Well whatever its called now or then I was right


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats the front of the lounge cleared, I had fun moving the TV and router then reconnecting them
> 
> 
> View attachment 514457


A bit late now but a tip I was given..... take a photo of it before you disconnect.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A bit late now but a tip I was given..... take a photo of it before you disconnect.


Colour code the wires and box connections with tape.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Well whatever its called now or then I was right


You sound like my wife.
Probably everyones wife


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Colour code the wires and box connections with tape.


I dont have 16 different colour tape


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I dont have 16 different colour tape


Colour combinations then, along with no colour(sellotape)


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A bit late now but a tip I was given..... take a photo of it before you disconnect.





classic33 said:


> Colour code the wires and box connections with tape.



I know about both of those, part of this mornings fun was finding where I'd put the longer cables, its been about 6 years since I last did this.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Colour combinations then.


Of course, how silly of me.
Black
Black and black
Black and black and black
Black and black and black and black


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I dont have 16 different colour tape


A set of marker pens and some plain white labels. Wrap the label round the cable and colour it accordingly. HTH


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Apr 2020)

OR write on the label, indicating where it should be plugged in. Also label your plugs.


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Apr 2020)

Afternoon all . So so tired today. Had to take a taxi to Warwick and back from Coventry in the middle of the night. My 86 year old , who lives in sheltered accommodation, had a fall .Luckily a quick trip to hospital for an X-ray and she was send home this morning. Driven over to see her this morning , she’s ok but a bit shaken up. I was going to have a little cycle this afternoon , think I might have a little nap instead


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> A set of marker pens and some plain white labels. Wrap the label round the cable and colour it accordingly. HTH


Number the leads and sockets, making a list of what goes where, then put the list up "safe".


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Of course, how silly of me.
> Black
> Black and black
> Black and black and black
> Black and black and black and black


You forgot clear & black, clear & white!

Brown & clear.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> You forgot clear & black, clear & white!
> 
> Brown & clear.


Lol. I like my Samsung tv in the livingroom. Everything plugs into one controller box and only 1 very slim cable then runs up to the tv. Nice and neat.


----------



## GM (12 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats the front of the lounge cleared, I had fun moving the TV and router then reconnecting them
> 
> 
> View attachment 514457




Classic33 was mentioning spaghetti earlier!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I like my Samsung tv in the livingroom. Everything plugs into one controller box and only 1 very slim cable then runs up to the tv. Nice and neat.


You can go off people Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You can go off people Mo.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

I hate you Mo I really really hate you
How can you do that when I have more wiring than a nasa space station


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You sound like my wife.
> Probably everyones wife


That is EXACTLY what I thought!


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2020)

Boris is out of hospital.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Is there a Tyne bridge in Pathhead?
> 
> I thought it joined Newcastle-upon-Tyne / Gateshead ?


The river Tyne runs down past Haddington as I remember when we lived near there and into the North Sea. It is a Scottish one and has more sense than going anywhere near Newcastle. I better go and check a map to get the correct route as we left there when I was 6 years old.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2020)

This has to be the quietest Easter I have ever spent, not spoken to a soul alive or dead


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Is there a Tyne bridge in Pathhead?
> 
> I thought it joined Newcastle-upon-Tyne / Gateshead ?


The River Tyne meanders quite a bit but does in its early stages go past Pathhead and on to Haddington before entering the sea at Tyne Mouth near Tyningham. One of my uncles used to guddle a lot of trout from the river at Pathhead. Most of my family were poachers and my father taught me quite a lot of tricks.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The river Tyne runs down past Haddington as I remember when we lived near there and into the North Sea. It is a Scottish one and has more sense than going anywhere near Newcastle. I better go and check a map to get the correct route as we left there when I was 6 years old.


Well, well, you learn something new every day, never knew there were two River Tynes. , and, two Tynemouths.


----------



## 12boy (12 Apr 2020)

Front and back at our house. Low tonight will be -18C and on Tuesday it will be gone in time for Wednesday's snowfall. April here is noted for heavy wet snow which is good because it helps it green up and winter/ spring snow in the mountains is what provides water on the plains in the summer. It is a crap shoot every year to see if the fruit blossoms will freeze or we will get fruit. Still, got 20 miles in yesterday on my Brompton and got to ride the 7 days before that. I've been building a Vardo (perhaps a sheepherders or gypsy wagon to you), but haven't got much done over the winter. My neighbor and I made some progress this week, wearing masks for safety, and very soon I will be able to close it in and paint the inside and make a bed platform.​


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> This has to be the quietest Easter I have ever spent, not spoken to a soul alive or dead


Do you speak to any dead souls any other time of the year?


----------



## Paulus (12 Apr 2020)

A nice 18 mile bimble today, not very far, and not very fast. But very enjoyable.
It is now raining with thunder and lightning. i got home in time.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2020)

Just back 30 miles. A loop into Perth and back. Came back the main road which I would never normally do but it was so quiet I took the chance.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2020)

Went out for a short train run on the trike and to try out my new spd shoes. Made in China I hope before the virus appeared. 
Looking at options most of the ones I fancied had my very common size out of stock. Anyone wanting new shoes better get them while you can.
Striking thing today was I was too warm even with a modified outfit on. If I rake out my summer stuff too soon the weather is bound to turn cold again.
Getting better on the hills as I can turn a higher gear on my training hill but not ready yet for the big one back up to my house.
Next run out will have to drive a couple of miles before starting as the roads should be pretty quiet. Normally this weekend I would not attempt going on them in my present unfit state. The police here are so far pretty relaxed I think tho' on the A82/A83 junction at Tarbet they have been stopping vehicles for a bit of "advice". Never heard of any fines but that is still possible.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Apr 2020)

3.6 mile slow bimble for me. First outdoor cycle with my two new knees. 

Roads were very quiet.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Do you speak to any dead souls any other time of the year?


Yeah don't you, but I'm a bit Mutton Jeff and I can't hear the answers.......


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Apr 2020)

dickyknees said:


> 3.6 mile slow bimble for me. First outdoor cycle with my two new knees.
> 
> Roads were very quiet.



Well done!


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You sound like my wife.
> Probably everyones wife


I didn't know your wife was so wise and knowledgeable Dave.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

dickyknees said:


> 3.6 mile slow bimble for me. First outdoor cycle with my two new knees.
> 
> Roads were very quiet.


Nice one dicky.....lovely to hear


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I didn't know your wife was so wise and knowledgeable Dave.


Isn't every ones wife ? Ask Welshie, she will tell you.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I didn't know your wife was *so wise and knowledgeable* Dave.



Aren't all wives? 

My first one certainly was, and, the current one, too


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Aren't all wives?
> 
> My first one certainly was, and, the current one, too


What about the next one ??


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2020)

A young friend of ours (mid 30s) has just texted to say her sister and mum who work in the hospital have both tested positive.
This b*stard virus is getting closer.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What about the next one ??



Well, on past experience, that would appear to be a "yes", it must be something to do with those chromosome thingies, perhaps?

But, I am reliably informed by current wife, that, I could not possibly do better than her, and, should count myself VERY lucky


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A young friend of ours (mid 30s) has just texted to say her sister and mum who work in the hospital have both tested positive.
> This b*stard virus is getting closer.


We have two doctors on our row, one works in ICU, who are both now in isolation. Perhaps 100 yards away.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Well done!





Dave7 said:


> Nice one dicky.....lovely to hear


Thank you. Bit of a milestone, sitting here with ice packs on my knees now.


----------



## GM (12 Apr 2020)

dickyknees said:


> 3.6 mile slow bimble for me. First outdoor cycle with my two new knees.
> 
> Roads were very quiet.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2020)

Walking day tomorrow as the winds are forecast to be quite high.
Might make a start on painting the front garden wall afterwards.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Walking day tomorrow as the winds are forecast to be quite high.
> Might make a start on painting the front garden wall afterwards.


Spray Painting!!


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Spray Painting!!


Tempting........but it's a brush job.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Tempting........but it's a brush job.


Well if the wind does pick up, you may not have the last word on how it's done.


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2020)

Morning. Bit chilly up this neck of the woods for a few days. Dry though so no complaints. I'll get out for my early walk soon.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Apr 2020)

Good Morning 😫
Probably had about two hours sleep.Woke up about two this morning and that was it,tossed and turned until i got up at five.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2020)

Morning gang.
Cold here as well Mo. Just 5° and set to be 6° by 0730 when we go for our walk. Hat and gloves maybe ??
We are trying a new route today, virtually all pavement. It should be 2 1/2 miles. Then it will be the exercise bike. I feel good today. Boy, my thighs ached yesterday after I pushed it on Saturday.
Just enjoying my coffee then a quick wash (i will shower after the bike) then we will be off out.
Mo.........a question if I may. Do you eat anything before you walk ? You mention porrige after your walk. I dont enjoy eating early but have to force some cereal down for some energy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A bit Baltic down in Yokelshire 17 degrees being forecast😉
24 years ago today, Mrs Tenkay and I tied the knot 💒🥂
We have a voucher for Champagne Afternoon Tea at a lovely restaurant /Hotel called Chewton Glen, that will have to wait until more settled times. 

Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> A bit Baltic down in Yokelshire 17 degrees being forecast😉
> 24 years ago today, Mrs Tenkay and I tied the knot 💒🥂
> ...


Congratulations 🍾


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, I'm tidying walls and painting today, the weathers turned cold and windy. Took down the curtains in the lounge and put then through the washing machine yesterday, it looks like they are knackered, they came out covered in red fluff,   I'll have to see if I can tidy them up a bit once they are dry.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> A bit Baltic down in Yokelshire 17 degrees being forecast😉
> 24 years ago today, Mrs Tenkay and I tied the knot 💒🥂
> ...



Congratulations, well done.


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2020)

Congratulations 🥂 @Tenkaykev


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2020)

Good day to one and all. Beautiful clear sky, breezy to say the least, 4C. So it's bib longs today for a flat 30 miler at 9.00

Went to bed at 9.30 last night, read paper till 10.15 and then didn't wake till 6.45. That's 8.5 hours sleep 

'Tis No.3 son's birthday. I will pop down with card and cup cakes this afternoon. Then later this evening we will have a family video and quiz session along with No.1 son and partner. Cup cakes so we can share some cake with son.

Now yesterday I copped a bit of flack. I must be getting old. I'll blame a certain poster in here.....

It was mentioned the chocolate cake had 16 candles. The memory had come up as 2009. Paul thinks to himself that means No.3 son is 27. Didn't feel right as I knew he was born in an even numbered year.  Now you can see trouble ahead guys, you know, just know this will end badly. 

Me "Is M****** 26 this year?"
Mrs P: "No"
Me" "24?"
Mrs P" When do you think he was born?
Me"errrrrrr"
Mrs P "1992"

I knew I should have gone looking for the birth certificates before saying anything.

I blame OneDrive memories for screwing up.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2020)

Congratulations @Tenkaykev .

A bit brrr here as well today.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo.........a question if I may. Do you eat anything before you walk ? You mention porrige after your walk. I dont enjoy eating early but have to force some cereal down for some energy.


No, just a coffee before I go out then enjoy my breakfast when I get back. Porridge simmering now. 6.5 miles done including a bit of hills to keep me warm.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Apr 2020)

@PaulSB Well that's 6.5 hours more than me!😫


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2020)

This has come up on my facebook memories page today


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Apr 2020)

@Mo1959 Well Done


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> @PaulSB Well that's 6.5 hours more than me!😫


I know the feeling only to well. 4.00am wake up is quite usual for me. Not good, you have my sympathies.


----------



## screenman (13 Apr 2020)

I am sleeping more than ever, had an hour yesterday afteroon, went to bed at 10pm and have just got up, this seems to have been my pattern since shutdown, may be it is my coping mechanism kicking in.


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2020)

Morning all, a broken nights sleep for us as well last night. Next door had an ambulance turn up at about 4am which woke us up. I did get back to sleep at some point, waking again at 7.30. 
Now on the tea and contemplating taking the dog out. Another quick ride out a little later, but with long sleeves today as it is quite a bit cooler.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No, just a coffee before I go out then enjoy my breakfast when I get back. Porridge simmering now. 6.5 miles done including a bit of hills to keep me warm.


6.5 is a good distance Mo.
MrsD rose late so our walk has beem delayed an hour . Fortunately it appears the whole nation is sleeping late these mornings.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2020)

Another one from my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Woken up at 2am by the wheelie bins blowing over.
Woken up at 3am by the power coming on again after a power cut, causing the doorbell to ring.
Ditto at 4.30am.
Think I might need an afternoon nap to catch up.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2020)




----------



## pawl (13 Apr 2020)

Morning all.

To windy for me to ride today as shown by my wind speed indicator,Two watering cans blown half way down the garden from there normal position Ireally am into high end technology.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2020)

@welsh dragon .
Just reying to your question in the thread the Mods closed down.
Warringon hospital (which is big) has a complete ban on virtually all visiting.
MrsDs cousin's wife just died aged 61. She was in hospital for 4 weeks and the hubby was not allowed to visit her.
Even for childbirth only the partner is allowed to visit.
In Cumbria a relative's wife was in for 4 days and even the husband was not allowed in.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Woken up at 2am by the wheelie bins blowing over.
> Woken up at 3am by the power coming on again after a power cut, causing the doorbell to ring.
> ...


Well you will live in those dreadful god forsaken places


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2020)

Back from our walk which I really enjoyed. Strange but it seemed quite tough and I thought it must be at least 3 miles. Sadly it was just 2.5 miles.
Maybe that was because it was quite chilly and windy. I even wore my skull cap all the way round.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon .
> Just reying to your question in the thread the Mods closed down.
> Warringon hospital (which is big) has a complete ban on virtually all visiting.
> MrsDs cousin's wife just died aged 61. She was in hospital for 4 weeks and the hubby was not allowed to visit her.
> ...



I had no idea it was extended to non Covid919 patients.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2020)

Binned the idea of a ride, "very breezy' proved to be very windy and cold!

There is something I had planned to look for today. Sadly I can't remember what. This is a serious decline. 😀


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I had no idea it was extended to non Covid919 patients.


'Tis round here as well for all but the very worst circumstances.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Binned the idea of a ride, "very breezy' proved to be very windy and cold!
> 
> There is something I had planned to look for today. Sadly I can't remember what. This is a serious decline. 😀


Nearly as bad as me. Some query crosses my mind. Go on the computer, bring google up and have forgotten what I was going to look for!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I had no idea it was extended to non Covid919 patients.


Yes. Complete ban across the board. In Warrington anyway, cant speak for everywhere.
Thats one reason I accept the family's wishes (though I dont know how I will feel if this continues long term)


----------



## GM (13 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Bad result on Pop Master just now, 18 first round 12 second round. That's very bad for me normally 20+ . Back on the turbo for me, and maybe a bit of painting.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes. Complete ban across the board. In Warrington anyway, cant speak for everywhere.
> Thats one reason I accept the family's wishes (though I dont know how I will feel if this continues long term)


Nobody to visit me in hospital anyway so won’t make any difference!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nobody to visit me in hospital anyway so won’t make any difference!


I would visit you Mo


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2020)

BTW way Mo.
I hope you dont end up in hospital but just in case, what size is that nice Spec' you own


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> BTW way Mo.
> I hope you dont end up in hospital but just in case, what size is that nice Spec' you own


Lol. Too small for you I suspect!  51cm


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Too small for you I suspect!  51cm


Perfect.
I am a shortarse at just under 5' 7".
Just get my name on in will you.
Just in case of course


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> BTW way Mo.
> I hope you dont end up in hospital but just in case, what size is that nice Spec' you own


Nothing like getting in the queue first


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Too small for you I suspect!  51cm



Too big for me.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I would visit you Mo


We'd all come!!


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Apr 2020)

Afternoon all. Just back from my second trip of the day to see my mum. The first was at 4 this morning, after another little fall. Once this virus backs off a bit I am going to have to have a very difficult conversation with her, re the level of care she needs . I think we are past the stage of just having carers in morning and evening. She is not going to like it


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Too small for you I suspect!  51cm


I'll have to arm wrestle with @Dave7 as I ride 51cm as well. I would treat Ruby well and I have room in my garage for all her friends.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'll have to arm wrestle with @Dave7 as I ride 51cm as well. I would treat Ruby well and I have room in my garage for all her friends.


I feel it is a fraction too big for me, but my old Ruby is 48 and I thought it was a fraction small  I see the new Roubaix are unisex and there is a 49 now so I bet that would be perfect.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I feel it is a fraction too big for me, but my old Ruby is 48 and I thought it was a fraction small  I see the new Roubaix are unisex and there is a 49 now so I bet that would be perfect.


Well my Dolan is 50.5cm and is perfect........so Ruby*** is sounding even better!!!!

*** NB important that I use her name unlike that Dave bloke.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2020)

I'd best cut the grass, Mrs P keeps glancing at me.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Bad result on Pop Master just now, 18 first round 12 second round. That's very bad for me normally 20+ . Back on the turbo for me, and maybe a bit of painting.


MrsD had 12on the first 3 questions


PaulSB said:


> We'd all come!!


Not before I get that bike you wont


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'll have to arm wrestle with @Dave7 as I ride 51cm as well. I would treat Ruby well and I have room in my garage for all her friends.


Fortunately it is too small for me,, so I could sit back and watch the contests begin.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well my Dolan is 50.5cm and is perfect........so Ruby*** is sounding even better!!!!
> 
> *** NB important that I use her name unlike that Dave bloke.


I use her name in my private chats with Mo but try to stay discreet in general chats


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all


Cold, it's topside of freezing!!
You are certain you're actually from where you claim to be?


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Binned the idea of a ride, "very breezy' proved to be very windy and cold!
> 
> *There is something I had planned to look for today. Sadly I can't remember what. *This is a serious decline. 😀


It's in the second drawer down, right-hand side, under "that book".


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I use her name in my private chats with Mo but try to stay discreet in general chats


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Apr 2020)

Was thinking of having a little cycle this afternoon, now it’s calmed down a bit . But just too tired but did have a lovely walk in some nearby woods. The bluebells were stunning , just appreciating them lifts the soul


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Cold, it's topside of freezing!!
> You are certain you're actually from where you claim to be?


Turned off the central heating over the weekend, thereby saving money - claim 1 to my geographical and genetic heredity. Got out of bed and dressed in the shorts and tshirt I'd been wearing over the weekend - claim 2. Neither of these was a wise move - claim 3.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2020)

Is it time to go to bed yet


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Is it time to go to bed yet
> View attachment 514829


Have an hour (or two!) on the couch. I can recommend it


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Was thinking of having a little cycle this afternoon, now it’s calmed down a bit . But just too tired but did have a lovely walk in some nearby woods. The bluebells were stunning , just appreciating them lifts the soul


They haven't appeared up here yet. Shouldn't be long though.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Is it time to go to bed yet
> View attachment 514829


It is for Mo. She was up at 0400 and had a 7 mile walk by 0800.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Have an hour (or two!) on the couch. I can recommend it


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> They haven't appeared up here yet. Shouldn't be long though.


Couple of inches maybe!


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2020)

Bluebells have been out down here for a few weeks now.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2020)

Our blue bells are just coming out.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Our blue bells are just coming out.


In public!!

You're on your own on this one.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Our blue bells are just coming out.


Seems to be later the further north you go. Not always, but I would say most of the time it is several degrees cooler up here.


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Seems to be later the further north you go. Not always, but I would say most of the time it is several degrees cooler up here.


That's strange........most of the time it's several degrees warmer down here.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Seems to be later the further north you go. Not always, but I would say most of the time it is several degrees cooler up here.


I worked in horticulture. Generally speaking the north of England was three weeks later than the south and Scotland five weeks.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> In public!!
> 
> You're on your own on this one.


It's taken a long time but it's time to be blue and proud.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's taken a long time but it's time to be blue and proud.


I go blue, and people get worried if I'm from this earth.


----------



## GM (13 Apr 2020)

Anyone been watching 'The Nest'. I thought it was quite good, but it's one of the few programs that I have to put the sub titles on. No offence to those over the border, it's my bad ears!


----------



## Brads (13 Apr 2020)

30 months till I join this thread proper.


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2020)

Brads said:


> 30 months till I join this thread proper.


It'll fly by.* 


*Actually, I'm lying - it'll be the longest 30 months of your life!


----------



## screenman (13 Apr 2020)

Night everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2020)

Brads said:


> 30 months till I join this thread proper.


Just if you pass the initiation test!


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2020)

Night all.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Night everyone.


Night Olivia


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night all.


Night Mary Ellen


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Brads (14 Apr 2020)

hahaha I'm sure I will.

I'm even buying a feking Brompton ffs.

And I have a Rourke. I should get gold membership when I retire.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2020)

Morning  Need a warm jacket for the morning walk.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2020)

Good Morning. My god it's a cold one. . Stay safe folks


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Bright, but a bit brisk out there today.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2020)

Good morning people, I got a lot done yesterday, today I'll be wallpapering.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2020)

Google Calendar still says I have no Events scheduled for today. We could play a new game, let's call it "Suggest events Paul can put in his calendar"😄


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> I go blue, and people get worried if I'm from this earth.


Not sure you need to go blue for that........😊😊


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Sunny but a tad chilly. Had my first go on the turbo yesterday, Col de Rates.
Quite engaging but not like being out in the real environment. 
Luckily we have a spare stem so we can swap them out. I'm tempted to get a Brooks Cambium C17 and break it in on the turbo, I'm currently using a Charge Pan. 
Mmmm... Decisions eh? 
Have a lovely day folks 🌞👍🙏


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Google Calendar still says I have no Events scheduled for today. We could play a new game, let's call it "Suggest events Paul can put in his calendar"😄


If you give us all permissions to edit your calendar, we'll fill it in for you. You can trust us ... honest.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2020)

Frosty sky at first light. Still thawing out.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2020)

Good morning world outside my window. Not sure where that just came from. Anyway. It's completely still, 3C and sunny, well will be soon. Bike ride at 9.00 I think, probably 30ish miles flat. I shall see how I feel when I reach the top of our road.

Today's life changing events will be the supermarket run, clear out the last allotment bed and the garden centre order. A local GC will deliver to the village. I will be collating orders for six households. Hardly makes me a key worker but every bit helps to keep us going.

I've given serious thought to tasks for the coming month:

Gloss the bathroom - this does need doing
Gloss the dining room - well 50/50 on this one
Emulsion dining room - yep want to do this. Have got paint
Clear out garage - I mean proper clear out. The "put that in the garage" stuff which gets shoved up in the rafters. Well it needs doing


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2020)

Great pic @Mo1959


----------



## Paulus (14 Apr 2020)

Morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
A lovely sunny but cold start to the day here. Another solitary dog walk beckons and then I shall be out on the bike foraging for some essentials from my local shops.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> If you give us all permissions to edit your calendar, we'll fill it in for you. You can trust us ... honest.


Sounds like a plan........


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Frosty sky at first light. Still thawing out.
> 
> View attachment 514968


Gorgeous photo Mo and what stunning daffys


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Sunny but a tad chilly. Had my first go on the turbo yesterday, Col de Rates.
> Quite engaging but not like being out in the real environment.
> Luckily we have a spare stem so we can swap them out. I'm tempted to get a Brooks Cambium C17 and break it in on the turbo, I'm currently using a Charge Pan.
> ...


If cyclists wrote a list of saddle names people would think we inhabit a different world...........or perhaps 🤔

I have Fabric Line Pro Shallow on all bikes. Least I think it's called that.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2020)

Right bike mechanics on here. Met a couple this morning who are usually walking but had their mountain bikes today. Noticed they seemed to be having a problem with hers. Gears functioning ok and turning the rear wheel when lifted off the ground, but as soon as she got back on everything just started spinning and she was going nowhere. I suspect the rear wheel wasn't engaging so probably worn or damaged hub?


----------



## Paulus (14 Apr 2020)

Possibly a hub problem. You wouldn't of noticed if it was a free hub, or a freewheel.
The pawls inside are probably worn or rusted so won't take the effort. Did it look like a bike that has been mistreated or not used for a while?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Possibly a hub problem. You wouldn't of noticed if it was a free hub, or a freewheel.
> The pawls inside are probably worn or rusted so won't take the effort. Did it look like a bike that has been mistreated or not used for a while?


All I noticed was it was a Trek and looked in decent condition but maybe a few years old. Didn't want to get too close at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Google Calendar still says I have no Events scheduled for today. We could play a new game, let's call it "Suggest events Paul can put in his calendar"😄


Start tomorrow with send Dave an expensive belated birthday present


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2020)

I have risen!

Been up a while, just been running around. Now sat down with an part bar and a cloomeys.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2020)

I have to go to the metropolis today to do my shopping as Asda stole my allocated slot for some unknown reason.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to go to the metropolis today to do my shopping as Asda stole my allocated slot for some unknown reason.
> 
> Wish me luck.


You are obviously not old enough and vulnerable enough to need it!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2020)

Moxrning all.
Boy, I slept heavy last night. Was in bed early and didn't wake till 0715. I think they call that 'the sleep of the righteous' .
Cold this morning with a frost everywhere (classic, when I say everywhere that is not literal) but the sun will soon shift it.
I have absutely no plans. There are lots of things I should do but I feel a 'couldn't be ar*ed day' coming on.........is that allowed ??


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2020)

You know how it is, something bothers you, prays on your mind, something isn't quite right but you can't put your finger on it, just enough to make you feel a little bit anxious, on edge even..............................................................................................................................GOT IT!!!!! Our house is remarkably clean and tidy. I quite like this. Things have homes where we didn't even know there were empty homes for them . 

In other news while filling my drinks bottle I remembered what I forgot I had to look for. Now I have to remember if I've run out or have misplaced them and it's worth looking for them. Energy tabs. Life is soooooo complicated.

Next I'll be planning that route, I'm gonna take real soon..........................catch you all later


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There are lots of things I should do but I feel a 'couldn't be ar*ed day' coming on.........is that allowed ??



Consider it my belated birthday present to you..........................phew, got out of that neatly.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to go to the metropolis today to do my shopping as Asda stole my allocated slot for some unknown reason.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Ooohh I really do wish you luck. Queueing around the block t'other morning at 08 00.
Edit
Do you have an Aldi within reach? I know you are a spring chicken but they have an over 70s from 0730 and I noticed young people getting in the queue so that, after us old farts were all in, they were allowed to follow. In & out in 15 minutes.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Moxrning all.
> Boy, I slept heavy last night. Was in bed early and didn't wake till 0715. I think they call that 'the sleep of the righteous' .
> Cold this morning with a frost everywhere (classic, when I say everywhere that is not literal) but the sun will soon shift it.
> I have absutely no plans. There are lots of things I should do but I feel a 'couldn't be ar*ed day' coming on.........is that allowed ??


Definitely..........I have them regularly these days!


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

MrsDs Beatles birthday today.
Going for a ride later and pick up some shopping.
Getting bored with this lockdown now.
I really can't figure out why we cant use our local beaches, moors and burrows. They are wide open spaces that are easy to get to and easy to social distance on.
It's causing some anger amongst the locals.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> MrsDs Beatles birthday today.
> Going for a ride later and pick up some shopping.
> ...




Because everyone and his friend would do the same thing, especially dummies from London then they would be packed in like Sardines in a tin. Utter chaos would ensue. 

Happy birthday to Mrs D by the way


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You are obviously not old enough and vulnerable enough to need it!




Oooh. Hadn't thought of it that way.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Because everyone and his friend would do the same thing, especially dummies from London then they would be packed in like Sardines in a tin. Utter chaos would ensue.
> 
> Happy birthday to Mrs D by the way


And yet the parks in London are still open.......


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> MrsDs Beatles birthday today.
> Going for a ride later and pick up some shopping.
> ...


You dirty old man.
Are you saying "she was just seventeen, you know what I mean" nudge nudge, wink wink.
Should be ashamed of yourself.
But wish her a happy birthday from all of us.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You dirty old man.
> Are you saying "she was just seventeen, you know what I mean" nudge nudge, wink wink.
> Should be ashamed of yourself.
> But wish her a happy birthday from all of us.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> MrsDs Beatles birthday today.
> Going for a ride later and pick up some shopping.
> ...


The problem is that it would quickly get abused by all and sundry.
Impossible to say 'ok, beaches are open but only for the locals'..... there would be riots.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> And yet the parks in London are still open.......


A good point that we were discussing yesterday.
I can think of a few possible reasons.
1. Rich politicians live there!!! Nah, they wouldn't do that.......would they?
2. There are so many high rise blocks crammed full of kid with nowhere to go.
I said a few good reasons but ran out after 2


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> And yet the parks in London are still open.......




True. But you don't tend to get people flocking from say brighten to go to a London park. And as we have seen you get plenty of dummies that are prepared to drive 500 miles just to spend a day in the country, or as one car load of people told the police, they were off to buy a parrot 

Plus it gets complicated. X people can go to the beach but y people can't. Then others will argue about that and mayhem will ensue. So a blanket ban is needed


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> True. But you don't tend to get people flocking from say brighten to go to a London park. And as we have seen you get plenty of dummies that are prepared to drive 500 miles just to spend a day in the country, or as one car load of people told the police, they were off to buy a parrot
> 
> Plus it gets complicated. X people can go to the beach but y people can't. Then others will argue about that and mayhem will ensue. So a blanket ban is needed


Damn ....... they're banning blankets now?


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Now sat down with an part bar and a cloomeys.


Nope, you got me on this one. Is it predictive text failure or something particular to residents of Poshshire?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Nope, you got me on this one. Is it predictive text failure or something particular to residents of Poshshire?


Was going to say the same but as part of my "can't be ar*ed day" I did't bother


----------



## GM (14 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Mo your morning walk photos are lovely, worth getting up early for. Ashamed to say that I'm still in bed, had a restless night between 12 and 4am up for a tiddle then slept heavily until 8, when wifey brought me a cup of tea up. 
Got to admit the days are getting a bit boring now, same old routine.


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Apr 2020)

Not sure whether someone at Google Maps has an unfortunate sense of humour or simply missed the memo.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2020)

House tidied, breakfast dishes cleared away. Sat feet up with my Kindle reading some Gerald Seymour.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> House tidied, breakfast dishes cleared away. Sat feet up with my Kindle reading some Gerald Seymour.


Good choice of writers imo.
Dish washing is next on my list.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2020)




----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Mo your morning walk photos are lovely, worth getting up early for. Ashamed to say that I'm still in bed, had a restless night between 12 and 4am up for a tiddle then slept heavily until 8, when wifey brought me a cup of tea up.
> *Got to admit the days are getting a bit boring now, same old routine.*


Tomorrow morning, you get up first and make the tea then.


----------



## GM (14 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Tomorrow morning, you get up first and make the tea then.




I do that most mornings!


----------



## Paulus (14 Apr 2020)

Well, my foraging went well, got plenty of fresh fruit and vegetables plus some coffee and eggs. Still no flour of any description to be had though. Where has it all gone and what are the horders doing with it? My delivery just came as well. The bar is open.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Well, my foraging went well, got plenty of fresh fruit and vegetables plus some coffee and eggs. Still no flour of any description to be had though. Where has it all gone and what are the horders doing with it?y delivery just came as well. The bar is open.
> View attachment 515010


Apparently there is lots of flour in the mills but the mills are geared up to supplying in bulk. With the public switch to home baking there is just not enough packaging or means to pack what is needed.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2020)

Long range forecast looking really settled. Is it just coincidence or because there is so little nasty stuff being spewed into the atmosphere just now? Makes you wonder.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Long range forecast looking really settled. Is it just coincidence or because there is so little nasty stuff being spewed into the atmosphere just now? Makes you wonder.


Personally I think its because Classic is confined to barracks. But don't tell him I said that


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Damn ....... they're banning blankets now?




Bugger off


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2020)

I have returned from the metropolis. Very quiet and civilised in Morrisons. Got everything I wanted. No shoving etc. 1 in as 1 out. Only 1 person per household as well.

Couldnt get any flour though


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2020)

Looks like Wednesday and Thursday are going to be nice here. Rain on Friday maybe.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2020)

I've just cleaned and lubed my trike


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Personally I think its because Classic is confined to barracks. But don't tell him I said that


As I said earlier, I'll remember.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> And yet the parks in London are still open.......



The parks in Coventry are still open, but they've closed the car parks attached to them, so people are parking in nearby streets.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> As I said earlier, I'll remember.


Who snitched on me. Own up, who was it?
Anyway it was a term of endearment


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Who snitched on me. Own up, who was it?
> Anyway it was a term of endearment


There's a 14:23 train going to Chester from here. The only problem being it's a Northern service.


----------



## screenman (14 Apr 2020)

I just put more postage than needed on two letters to avoid having to go into the local post office.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's a 14:23 train going to Chester from here. The only problem being it's a Northern service.


There's also a Spanish train that runs between
Guadalquivir and old Saville
And at dead of night the whistle blows
And people hear she's running still…


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> I just put more postage than needed on two letters to avoid having to go into the local post office.


Ok ok.....just tell us the difference and we will club together.
Not me of course as it was my idea


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> I just put more postage than needed on two letters to avoid having to go into the local post office.


Why did you put any on?
The person receiving it would have had to pay, and that type of letter/package always seems to get there quicker anyway.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There's also a Spanish train that runs between
> Guadalquivir and old Saville
> And at dead of night the whistle blows
> And people hear she's running still…


There's a train that runs through here at 00:40, every second day, now they've taken the level crossing away the whisle blows no more.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2020)

I've been stood in the Tesco queue for 25 minutes. They better have what I need. What's the betting I get stopped for a shop spot check. 

ALDI was one person ahead of me and had everything I needed.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2020)

A scenic 39 miles up round Loch Earn. Sorry, forgot the phone so no pics. Maybe next time.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Who snitched on me. Own up, who was it?
> Anyway it was a term of endearment


It wasn't me.....I've got you on ignore.


----------



## GM (14 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> A scenic 39 miles up round Loch Earn. Sorry, forgot the phone so no pics. Maybe next time.




Boooo


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> A scenic 39 miles up round Loch Earn. Sorry, forgot the phone so no pics. Maybe next time.


Very jealous, we had a couple of lovely holidays at loch earn about 20 years ago. The summer weather was great and the midges were absent. We spent the time dinghy sailing and sightseeing . We did hire bikes to cycle round loch once , but it did take a long time as the bikes were rubbish and we kept having to stop to do running repairs to them . Happy days 😄


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> A scenic 39 miles up round Loch Earn. Sorry, forgot the phone so no pics. Maybe next time.


Go round again. If you're stopped say you dropped your phone somewhere along there earlier.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2020)

Got in to Tesco after 40, yes 40, minutes. Blitzed. Shelf after shelf was empty or half full. Not just on the obvious products but across the board. I guess this is a problem created by the huge range Tesco carries while ALDI has a much narrower range to keep stocked.

Expensive shop today as we haven't done a "proper" shop for three weeks.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2020)

Hit a bit of a problem today.

Repeat prescription required, easy I hear you say. However regulations require a face to face medication review before two can be prescribed again. Unfortunately there are no face to face appointments for the foreseeable future.

They're now trying to work a way round it, without breaking the regulations.


----------



## gavroche (14 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hit a bit of a problem today.
> 
> Repeat prescription required, easy I hear you say. However regulations require a face to face medication review before two can be prescribed again. Unfortunately there are no face to face appointments for the foreseeable future.
> 
> They're now trying to work a way round it, without breaking the regulations.


Rules are made to be broken and in today's uncertainty I can't see why they shouldn't be relaxed a little .


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2020)

Morning. It's a bit fresh but a lovely clear morning. Don't think I'll cycle today so might have a longer walk this morning once my coffee is finished.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hit a bit of a problem today.
> 
> Repeat prescription required, easy I hear you say. However regulations require a face to face medication review before two can be prescribed again. Unfortunately there are no face to face appointments for the foreseeable future.
> 
> They're now trying to work a way round it, without breaking the regulations.


I hope you get this sorted out quickly classic.

Is the review the standard one whereby we have to speak with our GP to be sure there are no side effects and the meds are working? I do this once a year and would have thought it could be done by phone/video?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2020)

Hi folks. Probably a slight frost this morning. It's now 6C and looks like another excellent day ahead. Slept till 5.40 so not too bad. The Wednesday weigh in shows I'm down to 69.0kg (10st 12lbs), very pleased with that.

With shopping taking so long yesterday I didn't get the allotment work done so that moves to this afternoon. The asparagus have started to push through - quite early. I have two beds now - the original which is 7/8 years old and losing productivity, asparagus does this, and the new one I planted recently.

Pak Choi and Broccoli are ready to harden off and pleased to see Kale and spring onions germinating in the greenhouse.

More coffee needed and emails to answer.


----------



## IaninSheffield (15 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
I remember when drawing the curtain to bright sunshine used to lift the spirits; a longer ride was in prospect. But now ...


----------



## screenman (15 Apr 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2020)

I have risen!

Cold but bright here in Poshshire.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hit a bit of a problem today.
> 
> Repeat prescription required, easy I hear you say. However regulations require a face to face medication review before two can be prescribed again. Unfortunately there are no face to face appointments for the foreseeable future.
> 
> They're now trying to work a way round it, without breaking the regulations.


I am in a similar situation but of a less serious nature. I take just one tab for acid reflux.
I phoned the Dr Friday evening to hear the message which tells me what to do. The message basically says "we are closed, phone back on Tuesday".
I phoned back as requested only to hear a complex message which (I think) told me go to thier web site BUT didnt tell me what that site is.
I am 73 and not tech savvy......god knows how older people will go on


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, opened the curtains to sunshine again🌞
A frost overnight made the felt on the shed roof glisten like diamonds. 
Have a lovely day one and all 🌞👍🙏


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am in a similar situation but of a less serious nature. I take just one tab for acid reflux.
> I phoned the Dr Friday evening to hear the message which tells me what to do. The message basically says "we are closed, phone back on Tuesday".
> I phoned back as requested only to hear a complex message which (I think) told me go to thier web site BUT didnt tell me what that site is.
> I am 73 and not tech savvy......god knows how older people will go on



At first glance I read that as " I take just one tab of acid", and thought that's a pretty hard core way of getting through the current situation 😁


----------



## Paulus (15 Apr 2020)

Morning all on a bright and sunny day. My new growing house is being delivered today, it's big enough for 10 tomato and or pepper plants.
An early dog walk shortly followed by some domestics. Maybe a bike ride later. 
Another day in paradise. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2020)

Another pleasant day on planet earth 
This morning is 'look after aunty' morning. I really do not object as a) I do have the time and b) she has been very generous over the years. Today is financial affairs day. Stuck in her ways she will not allow us to arrange DD for her pensions so they must be collected from the Post Office and taken to the bank. We have explaine the dangers but she wont budge......hey ho grin & bear etc 
Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2020)

Good morning people, emulsioning day today, I've also got a couple of edges to tidy and a door that needs a second coat of paint.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> At first glance I read that as " I take just one tab of acid", and thought that's a pretty hard core way of getting through the current situation 😁


Not a bad idea Kev......I will give that serious thought


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am in a similar situation but of a less serious nature. I take just one tab for acid reflux.
> I phoned the Dr Friday evening to hear the message which tells me what to do. The message basically says "we are closed, phone back on Tuesday".
> I phoned back as requested only to hear a complex message which (I think) told me go to thier web site BUT didnt tell me what that site is.
> I am 73 and not tech savvy......god knows how older people will go on



Our practice introduced online ordering. After two failures the pharmacist told me to go back to the usual method of emailing him direct. I do this on the Monday of the week I need the meds and collect Thursday.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> I remember when drawing the curtain to bright sunshine used to lift the spirits; a longer ride was in prospect. But now ...


Yeah I remember those.

The escape committee are planning a long ride to Gilsland when this is over. One of our number retired to there so we thought we'd ride up to see him.

I know, I know why would you retire and leave glorious Lancashire? 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all on a bright and sunny day. My new growing house is being delivered today, it's big enough for 10 tomato and or pepper plants.


We have never grown tomatoes as holidays etc would prevent watering.
As holidays are out this year I wouldn't mind having a try.
We have a conservatory plus a pagoda type thingy with a roof.
I assume a basic grow bag would suffice ???
Now, where can I buy tomato plants ???


----------



## IaninSheffield (15 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I know, I know why would you retire and leave glorious Lancashire? 🤔


Must. Not. Bite.
Must. Not. Bite.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2020)

Good morning. Brrrrr. Chilly here. I have to pick Mr WD tablets up. Let's hope they manage to A. Not to have lost his prescription. B. Have the tablets


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2020)

I'm a silly old sod, because we're camped in the back of the through lounge amidst a pile of furniture I've got the clock off the mantle piece on the computer table, I keep finding myself peering round the clock to read the time off the computer.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2020)

Blimey, t'was frosty out. The middle of April and still getting overnight frost. Seems the frost season is now 7.5 months long in the UK.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Brrrrr. Chilly here. I have to pick Mr WD tablets up. Let's hope they manage to A. Not to have lost his prescription. B. Have the tablets



Another misreading on my part, I got all excited about WD40 being available in tablet form and thought they'd be a bit more practical that having grease nipples fitted to my knees 😊🏃


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Blimey, t'was frosty out. The middle of April and still getting overnight frost. Seems the frost season is now 7.5 months long in the UK.


Morning all 

My part of Devon can't be in the UK then.
We rarely get frosts and I haven't seen snow on the ground for a good 5 years.


----------



## GM (15 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Thanks for reminding me to order my repeat prescription, I do it through Patient Access online it's so easy!

Looks like it's going to be a nice day here in the capital, so more gardening. Thinking of breaking the rules and going out on the summer bike this afternoon only local though, there's enough hills here for a good workout


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2020)

Lovely but chilly 6.8 miles done. 

Knocked on Mr Mole's door but he wasn't in!


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2020)

Today I shall mostly be painting my garden wall.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2020)

Well. I tried phoning the Doctor again, just to see if I had missed the webstite.
Listened to the whole message again and sure enough it tells me to go online but doesn't give me the website.
Just about to hang up when bingo......someone answers 
Me. Ahh, hello. How to I get my repeat prescription?
Her. Go online
Me. I dont do computers so how do I get it?(trying to shortcut it)
Her. Sorry, it has to be done online.
Me. Ok. What is the website?
Her. You need our password.
Me. Ok. What is the password?
Her. On this one occasion I will send it to your chemist and you can collect in 48 hours.
Me. Well, what is the password so I can do it next time.
Her. I will put it in the post for you
Me. Cant you just tell me what it is.
Her. No, I will post it.
As I said before.....god help really old people who really dont do computers


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Thanks for reminding me to order my repeat prescription, I do it through Patient Access online it's so easy!
> 
> Looks like it's going to be a nice day here in the capital, so more gardening. Thinking of breaking the rules and going out on the summer bike this afternoon only local though, there's enough hills here for a good workout


If I may ask, roughly wherabouts are you?
You say the Capital but also mention hills. That takes me to M40 Jcn 4. Am I close ???


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well. I tried phoning the Doctor again, just to see if I had missed the webstite.
> Listened to the whole message again and sure enough it tells me to go online but doesn't give me the website.
> Just about to hang up when bingo......someone answers
> Me. Ahh, hello. How to I get my repeat prescription?
> ...



Very true.

In addition many "young" people either do not. know how to use the technology and/or do not possess it.

Not everyone has high speed broadband and a PC.

I am all in favour of using technology to improve things, but, provision must be made for those who cannot use it, for whatever reason.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well. I tried phoning the Doctor again, just to see if I had missed the webstite.
> Listened to the whole message again and sure enough it tells me to go online but doesn't give me the website.
> Just about to hang up when bingo......someone answers
> Me. Ahh, hello. How to I get my repeat prescription?
> ...


Google the clinic/doctor surgery, get on the website and then use a mask/character set generator to crack the password.
Simples.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> My part of Devon can't be in the UK then.
> We rarely get frosts and I haven't seen snow on the ground for a good 5 years.


We often reminisce about April 1971 when we set of for Carbis Bay**. We set off in freezing fog and hail.
Got to Carbis Bay and were sunbathing on the beach 
**I know thats Cornwall but thats only down the road from you


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Google the clinic/doctor surgery, get on the website and then use a mask/character set generator to crack the password.
> Simples.


Now you are really confusing me


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now you are really confusing me


Or you could write them a letter.......


----------



## pawl (15 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not a bad idea Kev......I will give that serious thought



.
Hope you have predictive text.Remember only essential trips allowed.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I hope you get this sorted out quickly classic.
> 
> Is the review the standard one whereby we have to speak with our GP to be sure there are no side effects and the meds are working? I do this once a year and would have thought it could be done by phone/video?


It's that one. Only the combination being taken require a face to face consultation. They've not had this situation before.

43 years, 1 month & 9 days* for one lot and 38 years, 7 months for the other.

*6th March 1977


----------



## GM (15 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If I may ask, roughly wherabouts are you?
> You say the Capital but also mention hills. That takes me to M40 Jcn 4. Am I close ???




I'm in north London, 3 miles inside the M25 J24. Not far from Paulus and Derrick. Spoilt for choice if you like hills, it's hard to avoid them!


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We have never grown tomatoes as holidays etc would prevent watering.
> As holidays are out this year I wouldn't mind having a try.
> We have a conservatory plus a pagoda type thingy with a roof.
> I assume a basic grow bag would suffice ???
> *Now, where can I buy tomato plants ???*


Wilkinson's/Wilko's, or most supermarkets with a gardening section.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2020)

Off to brave the supermarket soon. Wonder if the stock levels will be any better than last time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> .
> Hope you have predictive text.Remember only essential trips allowed.


Oh, Chapeu sir


----------



## GM (15 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We often reminisce about April 1971 when we set of for Carbis Bay**. We set off in freezing fog and hail.
> Got to Carbis Bay and were sunbathing on the beach
> **I know thats Cornwall but thats only down the road from you




I remember going to Carbis Bay early 90's I think, when the kids were young. Beautiful place until I saw a Wimpy Bar on the beach, I couldn't believe it, how could the planners allow it!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2020)

Went to the quacks to pick up WD's tablets and yep total chaos which is what I thought it would be. P**s up in brewery and all that.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Went to the quacks to pick up WD's tablets and yep total chaos which is what I thought it would be.* P**s up in brewery* and all that.


Local council leader was challenged to do that bit. "Easy" they said, then they found out the local brewery had shut a few years previously.

Didn't the ducks have the prescription ready?


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> My part of Devon can't be in the UK then.
> We rarely get frosts and I haven't seen snow on the ground for a good 5 years.


That's cos you don't pay your council tax, so you're not entitled to the full range of UK weather


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> My part of Devon can't be in the UK then.
> We rarely get frosts and I haven't seen snow on the ground for a good 5 years.


Just to give you an idea of what a bit of light snow looks like.


----------



## gavroche (15 Apr 2020)

Good morning all. More painting being done, finishing the decking and hopefully that will be it for now unless I decide to paint the grass as well. Now, what colour should I do it?
Lovely day here, wall to wall blue sky and that yellow thing to brighten it up. Shame I can't go for a ride.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2020)

I've been shopping long queue to get in, but that moved quite quickly more so when I sneezed, , they had all that I wanted so well pleased. Went for a short drive to charge the battery up as well. 
May go for a trike ride now......... and the post had come too.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2020)

Front of garden wall now painted.
Might leave the rear for next week.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's that one. Only the combination being taken require a face to face consultation. They've not had this situation before.
> 
> 43 years, 1 month & 9 days* for one lot and 38 years, 7 months for the other.
> 
> *6th March 1977


Good luck with this.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We have never grown tomatoes as holidays etc would prevent watering.
> As holidays are out this year I wouldn't mind having a try.
> We have a conservatory plus a pagoda type thingy with a roof.
> I assume a basic grow bag would suffice ???
> Now, where can I buy tomato plants ???


I would suggest a grow bag but empty it into a container of some sort. I use something similar to this. I don't bother in the glasshouse but get some trays for them to stand in if you can.






One of the most important aspects of growing tomatoes is watering. Tomatoes benefit significantly from consistent watering with a measured regular amount, they do not like flood or drought. My method is this. Get a two litre plastic drinks bottle, cut the bottom off and make three small holes in the lid. Bury a 9cm (3.5") pot in the compost to a depth which allows the bottle to sit, cap end down, in to the pot but without touching the base. Using this method you can control the amount of water the plants receive. Half filled bottle is one litre etc. I grow two plants per trough and use one bottle per trough filling it up once per day is usually sufficient. Water in the evenings when needed. In your situation this will also help minimise water draining through etc.

You may struggle to find tomatoes in supermarkets etc. at the moment. I've been keeping my open as the nursery I usually use is closed. Can I suggest you choose cherry types as these will form smaller, branched plants than the traditional large types. There is also far less cultivation involved in cherry types, no side-shooting etc. The flavour is genearlly more intense.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2020)

None of my tomato seeds have sprouted yet. Everything else is growing very enthusiastically.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2020)

Lookin' tidy.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good luck with this.


Thanks. It's the Dr. I feel sorry for. Do they break the regulations and possibly get into trouble, or follow them and possibly get into trouble for "withholding medication". Either way unless it comes from higher up, they're in a tight spot.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Lookin' tidy.
> View attachment 515244


You missed a bit!

What was over the window at some stage?


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I would suggest a grow bag but empty it into a container of some sort. I use something similar to this. I don't bother in the glasshouse but get some trays for them to stand in if you can.
> 
> View attachment 515235
> 
> ...



very useful info, I like the bottle tip, think I will give it a try. I don’t actually like tomatoes, except in sauces etc, but, Mrs @BoldonLad is partial to them.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> You missed a bit!
> 
> What was over the window at some stage?


Which window?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Thanks. It's the Dr. I feel sorry for. Do they break the regulations and possibly get into trouble, or follow them and possibly get into trouble for "withholding medication". Either way unless it comes from higher up, they're in a tight spot.


Can you ring 111 and get advice ?


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2020)

Do you know there's a swarm of bees in front of your door number?


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Which window?


Big one, on that bit you missed.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Big one, on that bit you missed.


They're both the same size.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> They're both the same size.


But you've only one on the part you missed.

And that Airbrick is worth a gander.


----------



## gavroche (15 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> None of my tomato seeds have sprouted yet. Everything else is growing very enthusiastically.


If you don't want the insects to get at them, put some orange peelings at the bottom.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> None of my tomato seeds have sprouted yet. Everything else is growing very enthusiastically.


Did you plant them the right way up?


----------



## Paulus (15 Apr 2020)

Am I alone in thinking that the supermarkets are engaging in an attempt to ration food. 
I say this because of the way deliveries are now impossible to get. I know that the vulnerable people are getting priority, and that is good and right. But, there are no other delivery slots available at any time at the moment until early may, and that is the same with click and collect slots. So the able bodied people have to go and queue, making it less likely that they will, thus keeping the stock of groceries in the big stores to acceptable levels.
I use our local shops most of the time, but there are some things that only a supermarket can offer.
Am I talking nonsense or does anyone else agree with me?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Do you know there's a swarm of bees in front of your door number?


Took a few seconds but I got there


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Am I alone in thinking that the supermarkets are engaging in an attempt to ration food.
> I say this because of the way deliveries are now impossible to get. I know that the vulnerable people are getting priority, and that is good and right. But, there are no other delivery slots available at any time at the moment until early may, and that is the same with click and collect slots. So the able bodied people have to go and queue, making it less likely that they will, thus keeping the stock of groceries in the big stores to acceptable levels.
> I use our local shops most of the time, but there are some things that only a supermarket can offer.
> Am I talking nonsense or does anyone else agree with me?



I think the slot problem is this and I know people who are doing it - not me I should add. The slots are released at midnight. People are sitting waiting to grab one, buy a packet of biscuits which saves the slot and then go back the next day and finish the order.

Our local Aldi has been fully stocked every time I've been since lockdown. There was one day when I couldn't get arborio rice - crisis, crisis - but apart from that everything we need and I haven't been making any effort to arrive early etc. Aldi has a limited range compared to say Sainsbury.

The problem for the large supermarkets is they hold so many different stock lines getting these delivered is a nightmare consequently the shelves start to look empty which panics people in to buying more than they need. I queued for 40 minutes to get in to Tesco yesterday and the place had been blitzed, shelf after empty shelf.

My advice would be go to Aldi first, Lidl second and then one of the big boys if you need to.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Am I alone in thinking that the supermarkets are engaging in an attempt to ration food.
> I say this because of the way deliveries are now impossible to get. I know that the vulnerable people are getting priority, and that is good and right. But, there are no other delivery slots available at any time at the moment until early may, and that is the same with click and collect slots. So the able bodied people have to go and queue, making it less likely that they will, thus keeping the stock of groceries in the big stores to acceptable levels.
> I use our local shops most of the time, but there are some things that only a supermarket can offer.
> Am I talking nonsense or does anyone else agree with me?


There's fewer delivery lorries going to the stores than would be normal. Less actually getting into the stores.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I think the slot problem is this and I know people who are doing it - not me I should add. The slots are released at midnight. People are sitting waiting to grab one, buy a packet of biscuits which saves the slot and then go back the next day and finish the order.
> 
> Our local Aldi has been fully stocked every time I've been since lockdown. There was one day when I couldn't get arborio rice - crisis, crisis - but apart from that everything we need and I haven't been making any effort to arrive early etc. Aldi has a limited range compared to say Sainsbury.
> 
> ...


no no no NO NO NO.
Let them all queue at Tesco for 3 hours and leave Aldi to meeeee


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> no no no NO NO NO.
> Let them all queue at Tesco for 3 hours and leave Aldi to meeeee


They've a 100 yard queue at the local one, at 07:30. Must have a lot of emergency workers using it.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> They've a 100 yard queue at the local one, at 07:30. Must have a lot of emergency workers using it.


Local Tesco or Aldi ??
Aldi has the over 70s for 30 minutes from 0730. It was very smooth last week. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Local Tesco or Aldi ??
> Aldi has the over 70s for 30 minutes from 0730. It was very smooth last week. I will try again tomorrow.


Aldi.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2020)

Just had the Indian restaurant trying to give me what smelled like a lovely carry out.  I had to own up and say it wasn’t for me though.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I think the slot problem is this and I know people who are doing it - not me I should add. *The slots are released at midnight. People are sitting waiting to grab one, buy a packet of biscuits which saves the slot and then go back the next day and finish the order*.
> 
> Our local Aldi has been fully stocked every time I've been since lockdown. There was one day when I couldn't get arborio rice - crisis, crisis - but apart from that everything we need and I haven't been making any effort to arrive early etc. Aldi has a limited range compared to say Sainsbury.
> 
> ...



Asda have made this more difficult, but, not stopped it, (there is no end to human ingenuity), as follows:

- As you say, slots released at midnight
- once saved, order cannot be amended, until 2 days before delivery date
- order can only be amended once

So, it is still possible to "grab" a slot, and just order any old thing, to hold the slot, but, you then run the risk (if for example website is so busy you cannot get in), that the "any old thing is billed and delivered".

Personally, I have given up with them. They have made no provision. for their loyal customers, who may have been ordering online for years, many with prepaid delivery slots, before CV. 

I am not such a customer by the way, but, I did used to do my vulnerable Brother-in-Laws shopping, online with them. I am now having to physically go to the store (not. ASDA) for it, and deliver it to him myself.

They have lost my custom.


----------



## GM (15 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Am I alone in thinking that the supermarkets are engaging in an attempt to ration food.
> I say this because of the way deliveries are now impossible to get. I know that the vulnerable people are getting priority, and that is good and right. But, there are no other delivery slots available at any time at the moment until early may, and that is the same with click and collect slots. So the able bodied people have to go and queue, making it less likely that they will, thus keeping the stock of groceries in the big stores to acceptable levels.
> I use our local shops most of the time, but there are some things that only a supermarket can offer.
> Am I talking nonsense or does anyone else agree with me?




Got to agree with you Paul, not that I've been to a supermarket for over 3 weeks, but wifey and the boy have been to Morrison's a couple of times to get a few small items and found it not too bad. Got to admit I've been lucky getting a couple of Asda slots, one coming Friday and another the following Friday now I've vulnerable pass. 
@PaulSB Got to admit in desperation I tried waiting up till midnight the other week to get an Asda slot, but I was in a queue at 11.30pm to log on so I gave up. I just hope things get better in the weeks to come!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had the Indian restaurant trying to give me what smelled like a lovely carry out.  I had to own up and say it wasn’t for me though.


Its mine I tell yer, its mine!!! Send it down here.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its mine I tell yer, its mine!!! Send it down here.


I should have just taken it and then not answered the door again if he came back.


----------



## gavroche (15 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Am I alone in thinking that the supermarkets are engaging in an attempt to ration food.
> I say this because of the way deliveries are now impossible to get. I know that the vulnerable people are getting priority, and that is good and right. But, there are no other delivery slots available at any time at the moment until early may, and that is the same with click and collect slots. So the able bodied people have to go and queue, making it less likely that they will, thus keeping the stock of groceries in the big stores to acceptable levels.
> I use our local shops most of the time, but there are some things that only a supermarket can offer.
> Am I talking nonsense or does anyone else agree with me?


Don't know about that but I have noticed that prices have certainly gone up at Asda and Tesco. Profiteering.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2020)

I'm going to LIDL in Ilfracombe tomorrow - I'm fed up with paying Tesco prices at our local store.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> Don't know about that but I have noticed that prices have certainly gone up at Asda and Tesco. Profiteering.


They still price match.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm going to LIDL in Ilfracombe tomorrow - I'm fed up with paying Tesco prices at our local store.


I don't use Lidl often but converted to ALDI from Tesco about three years ago. I still feel good every time I shop at Aldi and the bill is about £30-40. Tesco.........


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I don't use Lidl often but converted to ALDI from Tesco about three years ago. I still feel good every time I shop at Aldi and the bill is about £30-40. Tesco.........


We've been using LIDL and ALDI for years.
The problem is we have a CoOp and a Tesco in the village, but it's a 15 mile round trip to our nearest LIDL and a 36 mile round trip to our nearest ALDI.
We've been shopping in the village since the start of this lock down but we're missing the LIDL & ALDI prices.
Tesco are rip off artists.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> We've been using LIDL and ALDI for years.
> The problem is we have a CoOp and a Tesco in the village, but it's a 15 mile round trip to our nearest LIDL and a 36 mile round trip to our nearest ALDI.
> We've been shopping in the village since the start of this lock down but we're missing the LIDL & ALDI prices.
> Tesco are rip off artists.


Sadly, I think some are trying to capitalise from the current situation. We have a Co-op and a recently built Aldi. For a while I thought the Co-op were bringing some prices down to compete, but they seem to have shot back up recently.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2020)

Had no internet this morning  the transformer of the router had failed, lucky for me I had another one


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Had no internet this morning  the transformer of the router had failed, lucky for me I had another one


You making a prediction there?


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2020)

I for a plan, but due to the fact I can't drive(you don't know how lucky you are), and the the fact that more than one vehicle is required, I need a couple of wheelmen.

Everything is worked out, last Thursday of this month, 19:00 hours onwards. Any volunteers?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> I for a plan, but due to the fact I can't drive(you don't know how lucky you are), and the the fact that more than one vehicle is required, I need a couple of wheelmen.
> 
> Everything is worked out, last Thursday of this month, 19:00 hours onwards. Any volunteers?


You're a bit too far away!

Morning. Wee bit chilly at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2020)

I am totally knackered.
3 weeks ago I told MrsD that I had read a government paper saying sex 3 times every night helps to fight this virus. I cannot convince her it was just a joke .
Off to Aldi for the 0730 over 70s. Again its partly an aunty shopping trip......that woman can really chomp her way through a bunch of bananas .
Then I really must do some jobs. I keep meaning to but the sunshine, sunbed and bottle of wine keep winning the battle. Dirk, please dont post any more photos as its bothering my conscience


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Stand by your beds!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> I for a plan, but due to the fact I can't drive(you don't know how lucky you are), and the the fact that more than one vehicle is required, I need a couple of wheelmen.
> 
> Everything is worked out, last Thursday of this month, 19:00 hours onwards. Any volunteers?


Will you be providing the masks, pretend guns and the sign saying "this is a holdup, stick your hands up you bum"


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks . Chilly here


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2020)

Good morning. Slept till 6.20, very satisfactory as that's 7+ hours. How long will it last?

We've had a light frost and once again the sky is clear, the sun will shine and there is a very slight breeze.

Garden centre delivery. That's today's task. Somehow I've been designated the person for organizing the village bedding plant delivery!!! I mentioned I'd found a place where I could collect some tomato plants and they do deliveries. Well........

I've got orders from six other households and had to stop there. It's OK doing this for friends who will understand if it's not quite what they wanted but people one knows less well?? A definite no.

Spoke to a good friend who's organised a lot of food and other deliveries. She's been surprised by having 5/6 people unhappy they didn't get precisely what they'd asked for. Some people!!


----------



## screenman (16 Apr 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2020)

Like Jesus after a 3 day hangover, I have risen!


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2020)

good morning folks, today I finish the through lounge, I've got one wall to paper then I can put the room back together again.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
I was a bit of a slob yesterday, couldn't seem to get motivated. Today's another day and the sun is shining again 🌞
Have a lovely day folks 🌞🙏👍


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2020)

Nice walk done.

Sadly I doubt this fisherman's hut on the far side of the river will be getting much use at the moment.


----------



## Paulus (16 Apr 2020)

Morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
A lovely sunny start to the day here. 
What to do today. 
Solitary dog walk, a bit of gardening, clean the bikes, again, and pump all the tyres up, again.
We don't need any provisions so no real need to go out. Well, maybe just a few miles this afternoon


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2020)

Oh goody we now have a temporary mortuary just down the road at Southampton Airport, makes you feel so much better knowing that 🤧🤒😷


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Going to dodge the Ilfracombe road block this morning and sneak in via the back roads.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2020)

How bloody stupid is this. Aldi have a 0730 slot for key workers and over 70s. They give us 30 minutes. So.......0730 the doors open. I whip round and get what we needed**. Got to the checkout for 0740.......no one on the till. 5 minutes go by and I ask "'excuse me, is the till opening"? Answer was...... "we are not allowed to open it till 0800". Ever so politely I asked if that was a by law or a store law.In reply I got a sort of grunt. So there are now 20? people queueing down the isle when some manager said ahhh open the tills and suddenly at 0755 there are 3 tills all serving.
**sadly the skimmed milk rack was totally empty.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice walk done.
> 
> Sadly I doubt this fisherman's hut on the far side of the river will be getting much use at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 515392


I just showed that photo to MrsD and asked 'right, who posted this"?
She said "its either Welshie or Mo".
I am so predictable


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I just showed that photo to MrsD and asked 'right, who posted this"?
> She said "its either Welshie or Mo".
> I am so predictable


Ask her who posted this one.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I just showed that photo to MrsD and asked 'right, who posted this"?
> She said "its either Welshie or Mo".
> I am so predictable


............or maybe Mrs Dragon and me are!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2020)

Gosh it's gone very overcast here. Forecast says we could get a shower. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Ask her who posted this one.
> 
> View attachment 515416


She got it.
In her pseudo* scouse accent she said "that must be Diiiirk"
*she is what we call a wooley back as in not actually from Merseyside.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ............or maybe Mrs Dragon and me are!


You and Mrs Dragon are lovely people, as are 'most' people on here.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh it's gone very overcast here. Forecast says we could get a shower. Wouldn't surprise me.


18° forcast here. I will be on the sunbed shortly. Ye ye ye, I know I promised to do some jobs but.......


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 18° forcast here. I will be on the sunbed shortly. Ye ye ye, I know I promised to do some jobs but.......


You can go off some folk!


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You can go off some folk!
> View attachment 515420


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Will you be providing the masks, pretend guns and the sign saying "this is a holdup, stick your hands up you bum"


I'll take that as a "I'm in" if they are provided.

You happy/okay with driving on the motorway?


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You can go off some folk!
> View attachment 515420






😁


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2020)

@Dave7 that's a law not a store rule. Some places offer a "viewing" hour on Sundays to help them extend Sunday trading hours. Same principal.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 that's a law not a store rule. Some places offer a "viewing" hour on Sundays to help them extend Sunday trading hours. Same principal.


I understand the Sunday rule but surely that doesn't apply on weekdays.
Last week I was in, shopped and was actually out by 07.50.
And today, when the queue got out of hand, they started the tills at 0755.
Tesco/Asda are allowed 24 hour shopping. They dont do it now for obvious reasons but they are allowed to


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2020)

No queue at Ilfracombe LIDL. 






Just waiting for MrsD to whizz round the store, then we're taking doggie for a walk around the Tors on the way back.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2020)

Afternoon all. I did have good intentions to go for a bimble . I even got my bike out, but I just couldn't be arsed .

I went for a walk around the field instead. Wellll, it is still exercise.


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Apr 2020)

Afternoon all. Just back for shopping / cleaning of my mum. She’s not to bad today but really needs to move on from living in sheltered accommodation with visiting carers to living in a care home but this really isn’t the time to do it. No way of getting an assessment plus with the virus it’s not the time to be in a care home either. Oh well fingers crossed. 
Anyway it’s a lovely day , the sun is shining and lawn needs mowing . Afterward I think it’s time for long walk with my daughter then maybe a nice glass of white wine . 😀


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2020)

I feel we all need a little good news. As said before we have several frontline medical people in the village. The latest report is five days ago Blackburn hospital had 140 Covid-19 patients. Yesterday it was down to 103. Yes, down.

I know it's one hospital but the theory is this - from a doctor. Nothing official. At the time of lockdown the north was 2/3 weeks behind London. The feeling is, perhaps, just perhaps, getting lockdown when we did has had a greater impact the further north one goes.

Cumbria has a high rate per head of population but I've spoken with an ICU doctor who said this is largely due to the local demographic.

Who knows. Something to cling to.


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2020)

I've finished it . Just got to tidy up, put my tools away and put the furniture back.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I understand the Sunday rule but surely that doesn't apply on weekdays.
> Last week I was in, shopped and was actually out by 07.50.
> And today, when the queue got out of hand, they started the tills at 0755.
> Tesco/Asda are allowed 24 hour shopping. They dont do it now for obvious reasons but they are allowed to


I don't know but would imagine retailers have to apply locally to increase shopping hours but can reduce as they wish.

Bit like the way pubs used to apply for extended licences.


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2020)

Managed a nice walk around the Tors.
















Dropped in at our local farm shop for some veg, before getting home.






Cauliflowers - 20p each or 6 for £1


----------



## GM (16 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Managed a nice walk around the Tors.
> 
> View attachment 515486
> 
> ...




Some good bargains there Dirk!.....a sack of potatoes would come in handy, last a few week too!

Nice photos up thread as well


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon all. I did have good intentions to go for a bimble . I even got my bike out, but I just couldn't be arsed .
> 
> I went for a walk around the field instead. Wellll, it is still exercise.
> 
> ...


Trying to get Sundays roast today!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2020)

@dave r nice work there. 👏


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Managed a nice walk around the Tors.
> 
> View attachment 515486
> 
> ...


Nice one Dirk.
Send me a few caulis if you would 😊


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @dave r nice work there. 👏



👍


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2020)

Touching up on the paintwork now completed.
The bungalow and walls are finally all done! 
No more exterior painting for at least 5 years now. 
I'll pay someone to do it next time. 
Going to have the weekend off and then start re-organising the gardens. Will make a start on the front first.


----------



## pawl (16 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I've finished it . Just got to tidy up, put my tools away and put the furniture back.
> 
> View attachment 515481



Well done Three cheers for daver📣📣📣


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Touching up on the paintwork now completed.
> The bungalow and walls are finally all done!
> No more exterior painting for at least 5 years now.
> I'll pay someone to do it next time.
> Going to have the weekend off and then start re-organising the gardens. Will make a start on the front first.



I've already been told that the bathroom needs a coat of paint


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2020)

Just done a quick 11 miler. Saw 3 or 4 groups of parents riding with kids. On the one hand, it's gratifying to see. On the other, their roadcraft is frighteningly bad, with no idea how to position themselves relative to the children to maintain control, clearance and visibility.


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I've already been told that the bathroom needs a coat of paint


There's a quick way!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ojyvpsa4axc


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's a quick way!
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ojyvpsa4axc



Looks like the inside of @Drago underpants..........


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2020)

Night all.


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night all.


Night Mary Ellen


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2020)

Sleep well.......


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sleep well.......


Night Olivia


What's this thing you call sleep?


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Apr 2020)




----------



## Paulus (17 Apr 2020)

Morning all, the cats woke us up early wanting their breakfast.
A bright start to the day here, but some rain forecast for later. The garden needs it as it is now very dry. Who would of thought it, as just 5 weeks ago it seemed the country was afloat after months of the wet stuff.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2020)

good morning folks, dull and breezy this morning, shopping and chores today.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, the cats woke us up early wanting their breakfast.
> A bright start to the day here, but some rain forecast for later. The garden needs it as it is now very dry. Who would of thought it, as just 5 weeks ago it seemed the country was afloat after months of the wet stuff.


Molly was poking me in the face and jumping on me from 5 but I resisted until 6 before getting up. Another day of feeling a bit unenthusiastic for doing much. I'll see how I feel after breakfast.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2020)

Good morninge anyone. Chilly and overcast here. Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2020)

Good Day. It's 8C, will be sunny and breezey. Sacrificed my ride yesterday in favour of getting "stuff" done so must go out this morning.

Spent yesterday on stuff:

Finally sorted rewriting of Wills
Organised and received garden centre delivery
Distributed plants etc
Taxed cars
Planted out Pak Choi
Finally completed preparing allotment beds
Had video meeting re cycle club
Today has no plan. I'm desperate to begin planting the allotment especially my onions. Can't decide whether to risk it or not. Tomato and pepper plants arrived yesterday so I'll crack on with those.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2020)

Like a phoenix from the toilet bowl, I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day. It's 8C, will be sunny and breezey. Sacrificed my ride yesterday in favour of getting "stuff" done so must go out this morning.
> 
> Spent yesterday on stuff:
> 
> ...




I need new glasses. I thought read it BC.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2020)

Won't be doing much today. Pottering. Might make something, and generally will slob around vegetating while looking at the TV.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees.

After missing the end of a TV program last night due to nodding off (again) I've been pondering.

I'm Sitting on the sofa, feeling extremely comfortable, head nodding before slipping into the welcoming Arms of Morpheus. My head snaps up, Me: "did I nod off?" Mrs Tenkay: "yes, again", Me: "I think I'll go up then"

Head up to bed only to lie there gazing at the ceiling and wondering why I'm no longer sleepy.

I'm proposing a reclining chair fitted with sensors, and a mechanism that gently moves the chair into the reclined position once it detects that you've nodded off. A further sophistication would have two rollers that unroll a duvet from feet to chin as the chair reclines.
That's my Dragon's Den idea sorted 😁

Anyway, enough of my inane ramblings, 
Have a peaceful day folks. 
🙏👍


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees.
> 
> After missing the end of a TV program last night due to nodding off (again) I've been pondering.
> 
> ...


Funny you should discuss this as I'm convinced I sleep better propped up too. Soon as I lay flat.........ping, eyes open and wide awake!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Looks like the inside of @Drago underpants..........


And how would you know that


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2020)

Morning folk.
Woke up at 0400 with a banging headache. Took 2 tablets.
Out of bed 0800......still got the headache. 2 more tablets. Can't recall last time I had a proper headache.
MrsD is on aunty duty this morning. I will see how I feel later on before deciding what to do.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Long walk around to the village today to post a parcel.
Exciting, huh?


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning folk.
> Woke up at 0400 with a banging headache. Took 2 tablets.
> Out of bed 0800......still got the headache. 2 more tablets. Can't recall last time I had a proper headache.
> MrsD is on aunty duty this morning. I will see how I feel later on before deciding what to do.


I don’t want to over dramatise, but....

my brother, very fit, very healthy, hadn’t been to doctors in years...
One day, severe headache, which defied pain killers, after half a day, his wife insisted he go to doctors. Doctor said take pain killers. SiL, not happy, took him to A&E. Blue light ambulance to nearest large hospital, Brain Anurysm. He was operated on that day, and made full recovery, returning to work as firefighter.

take care!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I don’t want to over dramatise, but....
> 
> my brother, very fit, very healthy, hadn’t been to doctors in years...
> One day, severe headache, which defied pain killers, after half a day, his wife insisted he go to doctors. Doctor said take pain killers. SiL, not happy, took him to A&E. Blue light ambulance to nearest large hospital, Brain Anurysm. He was operated on that day, and made full recovery, returning to work as firefighter.
> ...


Well thats cheered me up no end .
Its easing off now though. I am sat on the patio with a glass of fresh orange juice. A tad chilly but pleasant 
My son recommends a pan of fried bacon, mushrooms and egg on toast. He reckons that cures all ills. Think I will settle for a banana and an apple


----------



## GM (17 Apr 2020)

Morning Silver Surfers. Sitting here having my breakfast, excitedly waiting for our Asda delivery.... how sad is that!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2020)

We


GM said:


> Morning Silver Surfers. Sitting here having my breakfast, excitedly waiting for our Asda delivery.... how sad is that!


Butl it is exciting as you have no idea what you will actually get.
Keep us informed as to what % of stuff you ordered you do get


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2020)

Bored already. Going to clean my volvo in a bit, did Mrs D's yesterday. It's not moved in over 2 weeks, but the film of dust is pretty manky.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2020)

Going to wash the CRV today.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Morning Silver Surfers. Sitting here having my breakfast, excitedly waiting for our Asda delivery.... how sad is that!



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy5Mj7bxTxU


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Going to wash the CRV today.


And break the hospipe ban!


----------



## pawl (17 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Going to wash the CRV today.


 

Sounds like a new virus


----------



## pawl (17 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well thats cheered me up no end .
> Its easing off now though. I am sat on the patio with a glass of fresh orange juice. A tad chilly but pleasant
> My son recommends a pan of fried bacon, mushrooms and egg on toast. He reckons that cures all ills. Think I will settle for a banana and an apple



I really love the words of wisdom from the young He sounds like me to value the finer things in life. 

Mrs P is just cooking my bacon and egg toastie.💀💀💀


----------



## numbnuts (17 Apr 2020)

I'd go and clean my car as it has green stuff growing on it  but we have


----------



## GM (17 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We
> 
> Butl it is exciting as you have no idea what you will actually get.
> Keep us informed as to what % of stuff you ordered you do get



Yep! all items ticked off the list, and they even brought me my medicine.....


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Yep! all items ticked off the list, and they even brought me my medicine.....
> 
> View attachment 515715


Check the code on the bottom of the bottle to see when it was made, and if it tallies with the date(s) on the label.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2020)

Good grief. This cycling business is meant to be fun. Tough ride today.

Got up to the top road and bang the easterly is 25+ mph, plan for the beautiful route to Edgworth abandoned. Decided to head north-west to Preston, grab a bit of a tail wind and then dive in to the lanes to make a big sheltered circle home. Not a chance. Blustery, swirling headwind all the way, lots of bike wobble as the wind whipped though gaps in the hedgerow. Officially nackered.

32 miles. 14.6avg.

 is needed.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2020)

I eventually mustered the enthusiasm for a spin. 45 quite hilly miles done so quite happy with that. It's really quite chilly up here.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good grief. This cycling business is meant to be fun. Tough ride today.
> 
> Got up to the top road and bang the easterly is 25+ mph, plan for the beautiful route to Edgworth abandoned. Decided to head north-west to Preston, grab a bit of a tail wind and then dive in to the lanes to make a big sheltered circle home. Not a chance. Blustery, swirling headwind all the way, lots of bike wobble as the wind whipped though gaps in the hedgerow. Officially nackered.
> 
> ...


I felt like it was mostly a head wind today too, although it was maybe just the way I was feeling!


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I felt like it was mostly a head wind today too, although it was maybe just the way I was feeling!


You'll get a tailwind, one day!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (17 Apr 2020)

View: https://twitter.com/afneil/status/1250043928973389825


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2020)

Long walk around to the village to pick up a loaf and a paper.
Witnessed an old fella - must've been over 80 - effing and blinding at the shop assistants, because they had to tell him 3 times to wait outside until another customer left the premises. He got up close and personal with this other guy and was swearing in his face. The other guy showed a lot more restraint than I would have!
It all ended well anyway .......... he got banned from the shop by the manager. 

On a lighter note.....the Tarka Trail was deserted.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I eventually mustered the enthusiasm for a spin. 45 quite hilly miles done so quite happy with that. It's really quite chilly up here.


Good ride today Mo. It was tough and 45 miles is heroic, once I was on 25 I started heading for home to get a 30+.

👏


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good ride today Mo. It was tough and 45 miles is heroic, once I was on 25 I started heading for home to get a 30+.
> 
> 👏


I’m over a stone too bloody heavy just now. Just can’t seem to get the eating under control. I would enjoy the bike more if I lost it.


----------



## GM (17 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Check the code on the bottom of the bottle to see when it was made, and if it tallies with the date(s) on the label.




The only date I can find is 1769, I take it's not the sell by date


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2020)

Doggie walk done.
Time for an afternoon nap.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m over a stone too bloody heavy just now. Just can’t seem to get the eating under control. I would enjoy the bike more if I lost it.


30-35 miles a day for a month will sort that out. Don't forget some rest days as well.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Apr 2020)

It's still  looks like I'll be stuck indoors


----------



## GM (17 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 30-35 miles a day for a month will sort that out. Don't forget some rest days as well.




I think I'll need to do that for 2 months then!


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Apr 2020)

Afternoon all . It’s a bit chilly here in the normally tropical midlands lol . My wife is off work today so we were going to have a little potter on our bikes together. The spanner in the works is not the change in the weather, it’s the the fact I seem to have a tummy bug this morning . It’s no good being 20 miles from home when you can’t go 20 meters away from the loo lol . Feeling a little better now, but think both cycling and eating will have to wait until tomorrow 😂😀


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> *30-35 miles a day for a month* will sort that out. Don't forget some rest days as well.


You want her to cut back on what she's doing?


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> The only date I can find is 1769, I take it's not the sell by date


Letter followed by two numbers on the base of the bottle. 

That's missing, it might be best let Dirk, or Dave7 try it first. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

ClichéGuevara said:


> View: https://twitter.com/afneil/status/1250043928973389825



Slight mistake in there. The Martin Baker system as fitted, fires one seat followed after a short delay, by the second.

Decreases the chance of the two occupants colliding outside of the aircraft.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2020)

Have the mighty Volvo of Drago-ness a quick wipe, all shiny now. Gave Daughter number 3's car a quick wile as well seeing as it's sat on our driveway while she's off work. On what a good Dad am I!


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2020)

Plum of the day...

https://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/...-earls-barton-claimed-it-was-exercise-2541326

I actually know Dave Lee, and I reckon he'd have enjoyed this one.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Have the mighty Volvo of Drago-ness a quick wipe, all shiny now.
> 
> View attachment 515768


Summat ain't right there....


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Summat ain't right there....


Que?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's still  looks like I'll be stuck indoors


Sorry to say NN but its blue sky and sunshine here


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2020)

Dull here and threatening rain.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Letter followed by two numbers on the base of the bottle.
> 
> That's missing, it might be best let Dirk, or Dave7 try it first.* Just to be on the safe side*.



I am sure it will be fine. 

I was travelling/working in former USSR, in the 1990's, with a colleague. It was very difficult to get food/supplies etc. One day, I spotted an elderly lady with a sort of stall set up in the street, she was selling various stuff, but, I spotted cans of Coca-cola. 

This was a rare treat, so, I bought six cans from her. 

When we came to drink them, we noticed the "use by" date was six years previous! 

We survived


----------



## numbnuts (17 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry to say NN but its blue sky and sunshine here


Have you been told today as I could be the first


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Que?


Listed as a silver Smart car.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2020)

Not on the V5 or the DVLA enquiries website.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Not on the V5 or the DVLA enquiries website.



DVLA site......


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2020)

That's anything up to 6 months out of date. Vehicle enquiries is the definitive one.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2020)

Some time back Mrs P took up weaving willow and stuff like that. Foraging hedgerows and coming back with various poles and armfuls of sappy young growth.

This was OK. Until!! Recently she created a wigwam on MY allotment (well I do all the work) but it's in a corner which we just chuck a bit of wild flower seed on. No harm then.

Mrs P has announced she is making wigwams for the climbing beans. These are not things of beauty. She insists they will go on MY raised beds (well I built them). I like four eight foot bamboo canes tied together at the top. Neat, tidy, easy, works.

I see trouble in Paradise on the horizon.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Some time back Mrs P took up weaving willow and stuff like that. Foraging hedgerows and coming back with various poles and armfuls of sappy young growth.
> 
> This was OK. Until!! Recently she created a wigwam on MY allotment (well I do all the work) but it's in a corner which we just chuck a bit of wild flower seed on. No harm then.
> 
> ...


Stand your ground, be a man!

and

send us the videos


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Stand your ground, be a man!
> 
> and
> 
> send us the videos


Yeah. I've tried that before.......


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2020)

Video Quiz night on Zoom at 8.00.

In these video chats one can see oneself on screen. Same view as everyone else..........I've concluded higher than usual attention to facial personal grooming is a good idea........but you can wear your oldest and tattiest jeans


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2020)

When we moved to my present house a large garden was a real bonus. It has now due to old age and decrepitude become a burden. I had intended to put the veg bit into a wildflower meadow but that idea is now on hold and back to veg again for another year. There is a large grass area but every time I cut it the ticks leap at me which is an infernal nuisance. Because there are new houses behind I cannot even have the red deer shot as they are the main carriers. So long as the ticks are easily got at not so much a problem but one of the wifely chores was picking out the ones I could not reach. Alas that is no longer available. Knee length wellies I think it has to be now and hoping that keeps them off me. Getting mundane things like garden lime is also a problem now as the soil needs a good dose, particularly for brassicas. Essential ferry travel only now and the service is being steadily reduced due to lack of traffic so cannot just take the car to Oban for things which are not 100% necessary.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> When we moved to my present house a large garden was a real bonus. It has now due to old age and decrepitude become a burden. I had intended to put the veg bit into a wildflower meadow but that idea is now on hold and back to veg again for another year. There is a large grass area but every time I cut it the ticks leap at me which is an infernal nuisance. Because there are new houses behind I cannot even have the red deer shot as they are the main carriers. So long as the ticks are easily got at not so much a problem but one of the wifely chores was picking out the ones I could not reach. Alas that is no longer available. Knee length wellies I think it has to be now and hoping that keeps them off me. Getting mundane things like garden lime is also a problem now as the soil needs a good dose, particularly for brassicas. Essential ferry travel only now and the service is being steadily reduced due to lack of traffic so cannot just take the car to Oban for things which are not 100% necessary.


Never had Lymes desease fortunately but a distant friend in America nearly died from it.
Our gardens are too big for me but I reason that paying a gadener is cheaper than moving.
May change my mind at some stage.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Never had Lymes desease fortunately but a distant friend in America nearly died from it.
> Our gardens are too big for me but I reason that paying a gadener is cheaper than moving.
> May change my mind at some stage.


No gardeners to pay here. There are some grass butchers but I grudge paying them for inferior work. My father was a professional gardener and I know how things should be done and what they should look like when finished. I spent many weekends as a jobbing gardener when I was a student.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

All wrapped up beneath your own duvets?


----------



## Duc gas (17 Apr 2020)

Hi fellow retirees, I've been watching you lot for quite some time now, I chuckle and snigger on a daily basis without adding to the dizziness, is it okay to join in? I took my redundancy/ voluntary retirement last August after working for 40 years and 13 days as a gas man and manager in North Wales - I know the quality of North Wales retirees posts are top notch - Welsh dragon,gavroche,dodgy knees etc.... hope I can add in?? Please take care everyone


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2020)

Speaking of Dizziness, I took a KoM today, only the second one ive ever done. I took advantage of the quiet roads to turn the corner wide to carry as much speed as possible onto the segment and it payed off. Anyway, I hammered it, absolutely flogged those pedals, and when I crested the rise at the end of the segment and started to coast down the other side I suddenly felt dizzy and my vision started to go all blurry.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Hi fellow retirees, I've been watching you lot for quite some time now, I chuckle and snigger on a daily basis without adding to the dizziness, is it okay to join in? I took my redundancy/ voluntary retirement last August after working for 40 years and 13 days as a gas man and manager in North Wales - I know the quality of North Wales retirees posts are top notch - Welsh dragon,gavroche,dodgy knees etc.... hope I can add in?? Please take care everyone


You're more than welcome @Duc gas.
Just watch out for that @Dave7 though - 'es a wrong un; especially if you start cuddling up to @welsh dragon .
I've got him on ignore......so he can't get to me.


----------



## Duc gas (17 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> You're more than welcome @Duc gas.
> Just watch out for that @Dave7 though - 'es a wrong un; especially if you start cuddling up to @welsh dragon .
> I've got him on ignore......so he can't get to me.


How do I do this ignore thingy ? 😀


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> How do I do this ignore thingy ? 😀




You can't possibly want to ignore me. Mr WD tried that once. It wasn't a pretty sight.


----------



## Duc gas (17 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You can't possibly want to ignore me. Mr WD tried that once. It wasn't a pretty sight.


Love your posts Mrs WD ,please keep safe and most importantly look after Mr WD 👍😁


----------



## gavroche (17 Apr 2020)

Hello @Duc gas and I hope you are enjoying your retirement but most of all, cycling the beautiful North Wales coast. My favourite is from Colwyn Bay to LLanfairfechan or Betws y Coed when I feel stronger. Our paths might cross some day.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Apr 2020)

It's again


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Speaking of Dizziness, I took a KoM today, only the second one ive ever done. I took advantage of the quiet roads to turn the corner wide to carry as much speed as possible onto the segment and it payed off. Anyway, I hammered it, absolutely flogged those pedals, and when I crested the rise at the end of the segment and started to coast down the other side I suddenly felt dizzy and my vision started to go all blurry.


I did something similar once. Was breathing so hard I thought I was going to die and felt a bit sick..........and I didn't even get it! 

There's a downhill one coming down through the town. Moved up to 6th the other day without trying too hard. Need to wait on an easterly wind and a quiet day to give it another go. Bloody ridiculous at my age bothering about things like this, but if you have a competitive nature I don't think it ever goes away.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Love your posts Mrs WD ,please keep safe and most importantly look after Mr WD 👍😁


Flattery will get you........


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody ridiculous at my age bothering about things like this, but if you have a competitive nature I don't think it ever goes away.



I wouldn't know 🤔🤫😀


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2020)




----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
It's very grey here down on the coast but at least the rain has stopped ☔ 

Noticing a lot more birdsong, its wonderful to hear 😊
Have a lovely day folks 😊🙏


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Look at this, darnit!





One of the joys of retirement was that I was supposed to be able to take advantage of forecasts like this, saddle up the steed and get away for a few days.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2020)

good morning folks,  my bike ride this morning has been postponed.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2020)

Good morning. Two coffees later and I'm awake. Grey, breezy and the occasional splash of sun.

After yesterday's battering I'm in two minds about a ride. Looks like more than the 10mph forecast. I don't fancy another 2-3 hours in a wind tunnel.

Last night's online quiz was a great success. 10 teams and 2 question masters on Zoom.

I suspect the garden shed will be tidied today. Onions might be planted, still can't decide on this but the plants are getting large. Too much root disturbance can do as much harm as cold.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Look at this, darnit!
> View attachment 515909
> 
> One of the joys of retirement was that I was supposed to be able to take advantage of forecasts like this, saddle up the steed and get away for a few days.


Oh tell me about it.  The planned ride to Nice for the TDF Grand Depart is cancelled. Three days round the Lakes cancelled and goodness knows how many long day rides.

Three of us have a plan to celebrate the end of lockdown with a ride to Cumbria and/or the Lakes. It will probably rain


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2020)

Suns out. Feels warm. I shall ride with the wind.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2020)

Morning. Today is a brrrŕr day. I have coffee so I will be able to be civil to you all in about 30 minutes. 

I was thinking of putting my winter bloomers away but I fear I will be needing then for a few days yet. The best thing about them is that I can pull them right up to my chest so they keep everything warm from my calves to my armpits. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Suns out. Feels warm. I shall ride with the wind.




I am sure there is medication you can take for that.


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Definitely a can't be arsed day today.


----------



## Paulus (18 Apr 2020)

Morning all, grey, wet and cool outside. It's not looking inspirational today. Some domestics indoors and maybe tidy the shed up. MrsP has been in there lately and has deposited a load of sacks of dog and cat food willy nilly. No order to it. 
She bought home 3 large sacks of out of date wild bird seed which she is donating to a local wild life centre which is in Trent Park and is running low on food stuffs. A person in our road asked for any donations on our road's WhatsApp group. So that is going this morning. 
So then it will be the usual dog walking and then trying to be creative in the kitchen with what we have in the cupboard. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Duc gas (18 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> Hello @Duc gas and I hope you are enjoying your retirement but most of all, cycling the beautiful North Wales coast. My favourite is from Colwyn Bay to LLanfairfechan or Betws y Coed when I feel stronger. Our paths might cross some day.


So much choice in North Wales. I live in the Mold area so it’s either a hilly ride in Flintshire or a flat ride in Cheshire. Also taken the train to Holyhead a few times and cycled back home along the coastal route - lovely ride


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2020)

It's freezing up here. Easterly wind that really chills you. Dull at the moment but sun is due to come out by lunchtime. Maybe it will warm up a bit then.

Early walk done.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2020)

Wonderfull!









https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public...&fcTime=1587150900&zoom=8&lon=-1.53&lat=52.42


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's freezing up here. Easterly wind that really chills you. Dull at the moment but sun is due to come out by lunchtime. Maybe it will warm up a bit then.
> 
> Early walk done.


It's _*always*_ freezing up there!


----------



## GM (18 Apr 2020)

Morning all. As Paulus said it's a bit damp at the moment here. Dog emptied and enjoying tea in bed listening to radio Paradise, luxury!​​@Duc gas ​​​


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2020)

Its wetter than a Green Party manifesto.


----------



## screenman (18 Apr 2020)

Raining here, just looked outside and the patio and around the side of the house is covered in pidgeon feathers, something had a feast that is for sure. Not looking forward to finding the leftovers.


----------



## GM (18 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Raining here, just looked outside and the patio and around the side of the house is covered in pidgeon feathers, something had a feast that is for sure. Not looking forward to finding the leftovers.




It's not that dead badger


----------



## gavroche (18 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Wonderfull!
> 
> View attachment 515913
> 
> ...


I like blue, lovely colour. A bit on the chilly side this morning, but being North Wales, it will soon warm up and the sun will make an appearance.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Hi fellow retirees, I've been watching you lot for quite some time now, I chuckle and snigger on a daily basis without adding to the dizziness, is it okay to join in? I took my redundancy/ voluntary retirement last August after working for 40 years and 13 days as a gas man and manager in North Wales - I know the quality of North Wales retirees posts are top notch - Welsh dragon,gavroche,dodgy knees etc.... hope I can add in?? Please take care everyone


Hello to you.
I will personally put in a word for you but its down to our bosses really........otherwise Known as Mo & Welshie.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> You're more than welcome @Duc gas.
> Just watch out for that @Dave7 though - 'es a wrong un; especially if you start cuddling up to @welsh dragon .
> I've got him on ignore......so he can't get to me.


I have my ways I tell yer


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have my ways I tell yer


Who said that?


----------



## oldwheels (18 Apr 2020)

Lovely sunny morning with light wind. Still got half the garden to go over to get the worst of the grassy lumps out before firing up the cultivator. Took it out to run for a bit last weekend. Fired up then stopped and refused to restart. This has happened before so called over my neighbour who is building some decking construction and asked him to try. Started first pull. Why? I give the same hefty pull and nothing happens but he used to work for the council graveyard squad and started mowers etc regularly. Must be a magic word or something.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> It's very grey here down on the coast but at least the rain has stopped ☔
> 
> Noticing a lot more birdsong, its wonderful to hear 😊
> Have a lovely day folks 😊🙏


Dont know if I ever told you but I did my Scuba diving training at Poole. It was an 8 day course so I took the family. Had a lovely time. Weather was perfect. Beach was lovely.
We came home to find we had been robbed........furniture van etc they cleared every room.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2020)

I was feeling fine earlier but feeling a deep depression coming on.
Welshie is talking about putting her bloomers away for the summer.
Thongs and suzzies are maybe OKish but really Welshie, I can't picture you in anything but huge pink bloomers.
Please have a re-think.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont know if I ever told you but I did my Scuba diving training at Poole. It was an 8 day course so I took the family. Had a lovely time. Weather was perfect. Beach was lovely.
> We came home to find we had been robbed........furniture van etc they cleared every room.



Crikey, that's really sad to hear about the burglary Dave.
I knew a few people through work who were keen Scuba divers, our apprentice took it up and being young free and single used to visit Egypt and other exotic locations. There is/was an indoor training facility just around the corner from where I worked. Another guy used to visit a submerged village in Wales that he said was deep, cold and spooky. There are a few wrecks around Weymouth that they would regularly visit. 
I don't know if you and the family visited Shell Bay, it's can be a lot quieter and it's a lot prettier than the main beaches at Poole and Bournemouth. That was once my regular Sunday routine, 08:20 chain ferry with a group of local runners to Studland and then we'd run a loop along the beach, up past the Bankes Arms and Old Harry towards Corfe Castle and back through Rempstone Forest. Lovely in spring and autumn, very busy in summer and quite challenging in the winter months.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I was feeling fine earlier but feeling a deep depression coming on.
> Welshie is talking about putting her bloomers away for the summer.
> Thongs and suzzies are maybe OKish but really Welshie, I can't picture you in anything but huge pink bloomers.
> Please have a re-think.




It's too cold to put them away at the moment so you have a reprieve.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2020)

It's raining, so it seems it will be another slobbing day for me.

On the other hand Mr WD has a busy day in store. Washing, hoovering, dusting, bathroom cleaning. I am exhausted just thinking about it.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Crikey, that's really sad to hear about the burglary Dave.
> I knew a few people through work who were keen Scuba divers, our apprentice took it up and being young free and single used to visit Egypt and other exotic locations. There is/was an indoor training facility just around the corner from where I worked. Another guy used to visit a submerged village in Wales that he said was deep, cold and spooky. There are a few wrecks around Weymouth that they would regularly visit.
> I don't know if you and the family visited Shell Bay, it's can be a lot quieter and it's a lot prettier than the main beaches at Poole and Bournemouth. That was once my regular Sunday routine, 08:20 chain ferry with a group of local runners to Studland and then we'd run a loop along the beach, up past the Bankes Arms and Old Harry towards Corfe Castle and back through Rempstone Forest. Lovely in spring and autumn, very busy in summer and quite challenging in the winter months.


Kev, the quarry you may be thinking about is Dorothea (spelling??) . Very deep, dark and cold at depth. You get to 20ish metres and hit a thermo clyme (spelling again??) where you can literally see the water temperature shivering as it drops. When you hit it, its a physical blow to the body.
Dotted around are all the old stone cabins and machinery. Very eery.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have my ways I tell yer


But how often do you get yer ways.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> But how often do you get yer ways.


Been married 52 years.
Last time I recall getting my way was July 26th 1968 (day before we married).


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2020)

Just chatting with my neighbour who is currently working from home.
He's in his 50s and works in the council planning department.
Just said that he's realised how much less stressed he is because he doesn't have to go in to work, and that he might be looking for early retirement when this is all over.
I reckon a lot of folk may be thinking the same way.


----------



## gavroche (18 Apr 2020)

Running out of things to do now but dare not tell my wife about it so I just pretend to keep myself occupied but it is getting harder.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2020)

The temp has dropped to about 6 deg. I have had to start a fire, in the wood burning stove if classic says anything, not just anywhere.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Today is a brrrŕr day. I have coffee so I will be able to be civil to you all in about 30 minutes.
> 
> I was thinking of putting my winter bloomers away but I fear I will be needing then for a few days yet. The best thing about them is that I can pull them right up to my chest so they keep everything warm from my calves to my armpits.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Tooooooo much info.............................


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The temp has dropped to about 6 deg. I have had to start a fire, in the wood burning stove if classic says anything, not just anywhere.


Classic?? Comment?? Never.
But yes, we have fire on in the conservatory as its raining and quite cold (thats raining outside classic, not inside)
Thats one of the things I dislike about our weather, the massive fluctuation in temperature.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The temp has dropped to about 6 deg. I have had to start a fire, in the wood burning stove if classic says anything, not just anywhere.



It's down to 7C here. Went to hang the washing out at 8.30 and abandoned ride plans. Went to local pharmacy at 10.30 and still frigging cold. Mrs P is talking about lighting a fire. 

I'm going to plant my onions, clean out the shed and go for a walk later.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2020)

Oh I forgot. Overhard conversation on pollution which contained the classic line:

"I've noticed since the planes stopped flying we get less rain"


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh I forgot. Overhard conversation on pollution which contained the classic line:
> 
> "I've noticed since the planes stopped flying we get less rain"


Seems to be true!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh I forgot. Overhard conversation on pollution which contained the classic line:
> 
> "I've noticed since the planes stopped flying we get less rain"


Theres me thinking it was because we had left the EU


----------



## gavroche (18 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Classic?? Comment?? Never.
> But yes, we have fire on in the conservatory as its raining and quite cold (thats raining outside classic, not inside)
> Thats one of the things I dislike about our weather, the massive fluctuation in temperature.


Just put a jumper on. Heating is off till next winter now.


----------



## Duc gas (18 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Kev, the quarry you may be thinking about is Dorothea (spelling??) . Very deep, dark and cold at depth. You get to 20ish metres and hit a thermo clyme (spelling again??) where you can literally see the water temperature shivering as it drops. When you hit it, its a physical blow to the body.
> Dotted around are all the old stone cabins and machinery. Very eery.


Isn't that the quarry where a lot of divers have died and they eventually closed it down?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Isn't that the quarry where a lot of divers have died and they eventually closed it down?


That is the very one.
Not sure how they could completely close it off though. We used to park nearby and lug our gear in.
It could be dangerous as it was way deeper than the 30 metres recommended limit and, as I say, very very cold.
Most of ny inland diving was Capenwray in Cumbria. I think that only went to 20? metres. Still had some scary midnight pitch black dives there.....but good training


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> Just put a jumper on. Heating is off till next winter now.


And I have a hot hot wife to warm me up.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And I have a hot hot wife to warm me up.


I'd tell @welsh dragon if I didn't have you on ignore.


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just chatting with my neighbour who is currently working from home.
> He's in his 50s and works in the council planning department.
> Just said that he's realised how much less stressed he is because he doesn't have to go in to work, and that he might be looking for early retirement when this is all over.
> I reckon a lot of folk may be thinking the same way.


I know that feeling.. I have been working from home for about a month now and really don't want to go back into an office of over 100 people.. I have never had a problem with the company that I work for and, I hit the 30yr service mark with them last week but, I have now realised that I am just no longer interested in training courses and new ways of working (the words old dog and new tricks come to mind) so perhaps it is time to think about letting go. Unfortunately, it is
probably a bit too early for me to join you chilled-out folk just yet, unless a lottery win or ridiculously generous early release offer comes my way so, you enjoy your well earned relax folks and hopefully I may bump into you in the not too distant future at some sleepy little Cafe/Pub👍


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I know that feeling.. I have been working from home for about a month now and really don't want to go back into an office of over 100 people.. I have never had a problem with the company that I work for and, I hit the 30yr service mark with them last week but, I have now realised that I am just no longer interested in training courses and new ways of working (the words old dog and new tricks come to mind) so perhaps it is time to think about letting go. Unfortunately, it is
> probably a bit too early for me to join you chilled-out folk just yet, unless a lottery win or ridiculously generous early release offer comes my way so, you enjoy your well earned relax folks and hopefully I may bump into you in the not too distant future at some sleepy little Cafe/Pub👍


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2020)

A blustery 23 miles done. Considering I wasn't going to go out, I'm happy enough with that. Had a bath and put the pjs on as I won't be back out and it's comfier for sitting around.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2020)

I have been wearing one of Mrs P's dresses today. A rather fetching shade of mid to deep blue..................🤫

...............I've also been standing on a chair. 🤔

Onions are all planted. Having a brew  in the shed and then I'll tidy it out.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2020)

@welsh dragon This kind of rings true these days. Lol.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> Running out of things to do now but dare not tell my wife about it so I just pretend to keep myself occupied but it is getting harder.


You keeping a regular check on the state of the insides of your eyelids?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2020)

We have a covered patio type thingy outside the conservatory. I am enjoying a pint of Speckled Hen.
MrsD is having a kip on the setee.
Its cold out but I have 2 fleeces and a skull cap on so its a bit of fresh air.
Mo......well done. Nice one on such a miserable day.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The temp has dropped to about 6 deg. I have had to start a fire, in the wood burning stove if classic says anything, not just anywhere.





Dave7 said:


> Classic?? Comment?? Never.
> But yes, we have fire on in the conservatory as its raining and quite cold (thats raining outside classic, not inside)
> Thats one of the things I dislike about our weather, the massive fluctuation in temperature.


Both names duly noted, for use at a later date!

Wonder if the reward is still on offer.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-34768299


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 516022
> 
> We have a covered patio type thingy outside the conservatory. I am enjoying a pint of Speckled Hen.
> MrsD is having a kip on the setee.
> ...


Seeing as you're drinking Speckled Hen, I've taken you off ignore as you are obviously a fine fellow.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2020)

Very satisfying.......👍


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Very satisfying.......👍
> 
> View attachment 516054


Where's the beer?


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Where's the beer?


More importantly, what's in the trunk?


----------



## Duc gas (18 Apr 2020)

Well its been a slow old day here today , that slow I even made a Victoria sponge, not sure it’ll go with the beer though??


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2020)

I managed to get out this afternoon for a little 45 miler, the rain died away as the morning progressed and by dinner time it had stopped, so I got my gear on and went. A cold grey afternoon with a stiff breeze blowing and I had the lanes mostly to myself, the fair weather cyclists were nowhere to be seen and traffic was light to non existent. A hard afternoon that was a bit of a slog in places, but it was nice to get out and do some miles.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/47349041


----------



## pawl (18 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have been wearing one of Mrs P's dresses today. A rather fetching shade of mid to deep blue..................🤫
> 
> ...............I've also been standing on a chair. 🤔
> 
> Onions are all planted. Having a brew  in the shed and then I'll tidy it out.



What has standing on a chair got to do with planting onions Ah you have raised beds Silly me.Not sure about the shade of the dress👗👗👗👗


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Well its been a slow old day here today , that slow I even made a Victoria sponge, not sure it’ll go with the beer though??




Your not going to eat all that on your own are you?


----------



## Duc gas (18 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Your not going to eat all that on your own are you?


I’m missing my ride outs to the local cafes for this sort of stuff. I’ll be out tomorrow for a ride and the cafe stop will be home for a slice of this.... Don’t think it’ll last long 👍🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> I’m missing my ride outs to the local cafes for this sort of stuff. I’ll be out tomorrow for a ride and the cafe stop will be home for a slice of this.... Don’t think it’ll last long 👍🤣




What an oinker.


----------



## Duc gas (18 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> What an oinker.


Oink oink 😂


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Very satisfying.......👍
> 
> View attachment 516054


You couldn't get into the house quick enough! _"Davy Jones's" Locker"_?


----------



## oldwheels (18 Apr 2020)

Nice to have some cheer in these dismal times. In the veg garden today howking out grass tufts which do not rotovate too well I discovered I have worms. Perhaps I should rephrase that. My garden now has earthworms for the first time in 6 or 7 years. New Zealand flatworm got in probably in plants I bought in Shetland and cleared every earthworm in the garden. I discovered a strange sinister looking coil under a compost bin lid which I put into a glass jar I had handy. Not having a lid I put clingfilm over it and secured it further with an elastic band until I got something better. Came back about 15 minutes later and the jar was empty and discovered the suspect going down the table leg and heading for the floor. Got it into a more secure container with some damp moss and sent to a lab in Dundee for confirmation.
They are supposed to be able to hibernate with no food for several years but hopefully any escapees have now died. I trapped them under flagstones laid at random in the garden. 
The soil structure does not seem to have suffered so hopefully all will now be well.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2020)

Google is putting me here!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Google is putting me here!
> View attachment 516158




Spooky


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Spooky


If I'd even searched for it there'd be some explanation at least.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Google is putting me here!
> View attachment 516158


Are they aware you're supposed to be under lockdown?


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Are they aware you're supposed to be under lockdown?


Daily Exercise!


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Daily Exercise!


The extent to which they're shuffling you around though? Exercise in Machynlleth, shopping in ???, collecting supplies for a vulnerable neighbour in ???, and working in ??? All in one day? I fear Google's jeopardising your safety


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> The extent to which they're shuffling you around though? Exercise in Machynlleth, shopping in ???, collecting supplies for a vulnerable neighbour in ???, and working in ??? All in one day? I fear Google's jeopardising your safety


I can prove where I've been, and where I haven't.

Better than google can.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have been wearing one of Mrs P's dresses today. A rather fetching shade of mid to deep blue..................🤫
> 
> ...............I've also been standing on a chair. 🤔
> 
> Onions are all planted. Having a brew  in the shed and then I'll tidy it out.



Clearly we have no dressmakers in the house. She was having trouble getting the hem straight so I had to put the dress on while Mrs P pinned the hem.

I hope none of you had other ideas.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2020)

It's 5.02 and I'm bored already


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's 5.02 and I'm bored already


I'm up and about too. Daylight just coming in so I'll head out soon for a walk.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all, and it's looking like a cracker out there ☀


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2020)

Good morning. Mood has lifted a touch. I still have little to do but don't feel bored. It's a beautiful morning, skies are clear and the sun is up. Slight breeze. Bike out at 9.00.

I didn't really enjoy last night's online quiz with friends. We try to design our questions so if one doesn't know the answer there is a possibility of working it out. Our friends seem to mainly use questions with a definitive answer, either you know it or don't. For example:

Me: "Which South American country has ten land borders?'

Friend "What is a nosocomial infection and where does the word come from?"  

The answer to the origin of the word is Greek. Now being a bit of a pedant I managed to force a point out of this. The word nosocomial is an adjective and describes the type of infection. Therefore the root of the word is nosocomia.

I knew this wasnt the intended answer but it was a bit of revenge which raised a laugh. 😄


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2020)

Moving on to serious matters. I'm running out of porridge oats. I usually buy Kavanagh's from ALDI but it's been out of stock for weeks. Makes delicious porridge.

I know we have porridge conniseurs in here. Recommendations please.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Mood has lifted a touch. I still have little to do but don't feel bored. It's a beautiful morning, skies are clear and the sun is up. Slight breeze. Bike out at 9.00.
> 
> I didn't really enjoy last night's online quiz with friends. We try to design our questions so if one doesn't know the answer there is a possibility of working it out. Our friends seem to mainly use questions with a definitive answer, either you know it or don't. For example:
> 
> ...


I am glad I am not in yoir quiz group. I would not have a scooby doo.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Awoke on the dot of 7:00, coffee brewing and I'm going to break curfew shortly. 
A friend of mine used to work at Porton Down until recently, I'll ask if she's got any PPE stashed away that I can borrow 😁
Have a lovely day folks 🙏🌞🚶🏃🚲


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Moving on to serious matters. I'm running out of porridge oats. I usually buy Kavanagh's from ALDI but it's been out of stock for weeks. Makes delicious porridge.
> 
> I know we have porridge conniseurs in here. Recommendations please.


Not much help I'm afraid as we use the Quaker packs of instant.
TBH I mainly have them pre golf or pre ride and there is, sadly, not much of that going on


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2020)

good morning people, not a lot to do today, gate wants fixing and I should get the ironing done, and there maybe some gardening to do.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Back to pleasant weather which helps. I was sat out with 2 fleeces and a hat yesterday yesterday. Today its set to reach 17°.
I am about to put a loaf on to bake then a home made vegetable soup. I know there will be potato, onion, carrot, celery and some ginger going into the pot.
What spices do you add to your soups ?
In the past I have experimented but sometimes bordered on ruining it with too much. Maybe I should just stick to pepper with a dash of salt.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Moving on to serious matters. I'm running out of porridge oats. I usually buy Kavanagh's from ALDI but it's been out of stock for weeks. Makes delicious porridge.
> 
> I know we have porridge conniseurs in here. Recommendations please.


Eek! I noticed this morning I'm down to the last few grams of my Kavanagh's. So unless our local Aldi has supplies, I too would be grateful for suggestions.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am glad I am not in yoir quiz group. I would not have a scooby doo.


 I wouldn't bother next time but this would risk Mrs P's wrath as the others are her tennis buddies. 

Once a month our local sports and social club runs a quiz. Always well attended and loads of fun. The quiz master is really good and designs the questions so everyone feels included - has a decent chance. Friday night we had 13 teams of couples - 28 people when the quiz masters are included - for the Zoom online quiz. It was brilliant. We scored 60/100, happy.

Last night we got 7/30 - pointless, in every sense. We aren't daft but 23 questions one can't answer??????


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Back to pleasant weather which helps. I was sat out with 2 fleeces and a hat yesterday yesterday. Today its set to reach 17°.
> I am about to put a loaf on to bake then a home made vegetable soup. I know there will be potato, onion, carrot, celery and some ginger going into the pot.
> What spices do you add to your soups ?
> In the past I have experimented but sometimes bordered on ruining it with too much. Maybe I should just stick to pepper with a dash of salt.


Unless it's a mulligatawny or south east asian recipe, I'd steer clear of the spices. IMHO, a handful of fresh parsley is all that's needed to lift those ingredients ... with the salt & pepper you mentioned.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Back to pleasant weather which helps. I was sat out with 2 fleeces and a hat yesterday yesterday. Today its set to reach 17°.
> I am about to put a loaf on to bake then a home made vegetable soup. I know there will be potato, onion, carrot, celery and some ginger going into the pot.
> What spices do you add to your soups ?
> In the past I have experimented but sometimes bordered on ruining it with too much. Maybe I should just stick to pepper with a dash of salt.


I'd pop some cardamom in this one, goes well with carrot. Orange, carrot and cardamom soup is a good one.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2020)

Tomato soup with fresh basil is a good one.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'd pop some cardamom in this one, goes well with carrot. Orange, carrot and cardamom soup is a good one.


+1 for that ... and especially carrot and coriander.


----------



## Paulus (19 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Nice to have some cheer in these dismal times. In the veg garden today howking out grass tufts which do not rotovate too well I discovered I have worms. Perhaps I should rephrase that. My garden now has earthworms for the first time in 6 or 7 years. New Zealand flatworm got in probably in plants I bought in Shetland and cleared every earthworm in the garden. I discovered a strange sinister looking coil under a compost bin lid which I put into a glass jar I had handy. Not having a lid I put clingfilm over it and secured it further with an elastic band until I got something better. Came back about 15 minutes later and the jar was empty and discovered the suspect going down the table leg and heading for the floor. Got it into a more secure container with some damp moss and sent to a lab in Dundee for confirmation.
> They are supposed to be able to hibernate with no food for several years but hopefully any escapees have now died. I trapped them under flagstones laid at random in the garden.
> The soil structure does not seem to have suffered so hopefully all will now be well.


The New Zealand flat worm are a real menace as the destroy the native worms by wrapping themselves around the worm and then desolving it.


----------



## Paulus (19 Apr 2020)

Morning all, a bit gloomy outside at the moment, but forecast is for it to brighten up later. 
I shall be out for a 20 mile or so ride later on to keep the legs ticking over. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Eek! I noticed this morning I'm down to the last few grams of my Kavanagh's. So unless our local Aldi has supplies, I too would be grateful for suggestions.



We've run out of Kavanagh's 😯
(I always add a scoop to my bread flour when baking, adds a bit of crunch to the crust) 
Managed to get some Waitrose "essentials" porridge delivered, makes great porridge 👍
We make ours with Oatmilk, a couple of scoops in a bowl, cover with oatmilk and leave overnight to soak. Slice half a banana into the bowl before microwaving. 
It's the most porridgy porridge I've ever tasted 👍


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Felt a bit under the weather yesterday - low level headache, nausea, fatigue etc. Thought, 'ere we go with the Corona thingy. 
Had a good nights sleep and feel quite a bit better - not 100% though.
It's probably any one of hundreds of other bugs that go around.
MrsD thinks she had it last week.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> The New Zealand flat worm are a real menace as the destroy the native worms by wrapping themselves around the worm and then desolving it.


Yep, horrible things, slimy, very unpleasant to look at and live exclusively off native worms. They are very common in Northern England though I'm glad to say we don't have any around us. Originally came from NZ in the 1960s when nurserymen began exporting from NZ to Europe.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We've run out of Kavanagh's 😯
> (I always add a scoop to my bread flour when baking, adds a bit of crunch to the crust)
> Managed to get some Waitrose "essentials" porridge delivered, makes great porridge 👍
> We make ours with Oatmilk, a couple of scoops in a bowl, cover with oatmilk and leave overnight to soak. Slice half a banana into the bowl before microwaving.
> It's the most porridgy porridge I've ever tasted 👍


Ah great. Thanks we have a Sainsbury's on the opposite side of the road to one of the local ALDIs so I can legitimately pop in. I make mine in the morning with 40g of oats and 300g of water adding a spoon of honey and one of creme fraiche when it's ready - really good and creamy.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Clearly we have no dressmakers in the house. She was having trouble getting the hem straight so I had to put the dress on while Mrs P pinned the hem.
> 
> *I hope none of you had other ideas.*



What consenting adults choose to do, in the privacy of their own house, is no concern of ours


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2020)

Morning people. I am late today. Story of my life


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2020)

I have risen!

Actually, I arose some time ago but I've walked Muttley and put a brew on.


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Apr 2020)

Morning all . Tea is made and I am thinking of risking a quick ride today as I am feeling a bit better today .


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning people. I am late today. Story of my life


Too much information me thinks


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2020)

Might go for a walk this morning.
Might even start on the front garden later.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I know we have porridge conniseurs in here. Recommendations please.


Good old Scott's Porridge Oats for me. It's bubbling away at the moment. Just back a hilly 7 mile walk. Very pleasant.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2020)




----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Good old Scott's Porridge Oats for me. It's bubbling away at the moment. Just back a hilly 7 mile walk. Very pleasant.
> 
> View attachment 516187



Your photo's really lift my spirits Mo. 
Thanks for posting 👍


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> The New Zealand flat worm are a real menace as the destroy the native worms by wrapping themselves around the worm and then desolving it.


They are also very difficult to get rid of. I laid slabs on the soil and checked every day as that is the sort of place they lurk. Do not pick them up with your bare hands tho' as the corrosive coating they have causes caustic type burns on your fingers. As I mentioned earlier one got out of a jar covered in clingfilm and secured with a rubber band so not easily contained. I burned them to make sure of secure disposal.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Your photo's really lift my spirits Mo.
> Thanks for posting 👍


You're welcome. It lifts my spirits going up there first thing in the morning too. Just the sound of birds, squirrels scurrying about and the sheep and lambs in the fields.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2020)

I am stuffed...........that was a rather generous bowl of porridge!


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Clearly we have no dressmakers in the house. She was having trouble getting the hem straight so I had to put the dress on while Mrs P pinned the hem.
> 
> I hope none of you had other ideas.


As if any of us would!

You brought this to mind though


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


Owdo


----------



## pawl (19 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Clearly we have no dressmakers in the house. She was having trouble getting the hem straight so I had to put the dress on while Mrs P pinned the hem.
> 
> I hope none of you had other ideas.



Oh of course not.Nod nod Wink wlnk🙈🙈🙈🙈


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2020)

Doggie walk done.
Went out across the caravan site, just down the road from us. It would normally be heaving at this time of year when the weather is like it is.


----------



## The Rover (19 Apr 2020)

Morning.

I borrowed a lovely route from @PaulSB and tackled it this morning, 27 miles with 2700ft of climbing, I say lovely until I had to go up Whalley Nab, steep, steep and a bit steeper, apparently it’s in the top climbs in the UK.
i literally had two different families encouraging me up it! I wasn’t able to thank them as I couldn’t breathe fully..... thanks Paul!


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2020)

Bored now.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2020)

I've spent most of the morning out in the front garden, I've sorted the bolt on the gate, weeded, divided a couple of perennials and I've now got to wait and see how well the plants take.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2020)

Bread is baked. Veg soup is simmering.
Not had a shave or shower yet so thats next on the agenda.


----------



## gavroche (19 Apr 2020)

Molly walked but I will take her again after 4.30 pm when the tide is low so she can have a run on the beach and then a bath when we get home. 
Probably do more painting before that and my 45 minutes turbo I should have done yesterday. Oh! and the bearing on the washing machine is on its way out. It sounds like a Jumbo Jet taking off when it spins.  No plans to buy another one though as it could still last for a while.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2020)

The Rover said:


> Morning.
> 
> I borrowed a lovely route from @PaulSB and tackled it this morning, 27 miles with 2700ft of climbing, I say lovely until I had to go up Whalley Nab, steep, steep and a bit steeper, apparently it’s in the top climbs in the UK.
> i literally had two different families encouraging me up it! I wasn’t able to thank them as I couldn’t breathe fully..... thanks Paul!


It's a goody!!!! Glad you enjoyed the route. The Nab is tough but very satisfying so long as you can still breathe at the top.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> , I've sorted the bolt on the gate, weeded,


Reminded me.... I need a wee


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2020)

Should have posted this earlier. This is the first course


----------



## Paulus (19 Apr 2020)

Good afternoon, just back from a ride around the lanes. Only one puncture though.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good afternoon, just back from a ride around the lanes. Only one puncture though.
> View attachment 516253


I know I don't do the mileage some of you guys do but I rarely get a p*****re. Got one on a Specialised I was trying out and one in my hire bike in Majorca last year but apart from that none.
I normally ride Gatorskins but on this bike its come with ???? punture resistant ones. Only had 5 rides on it so here's hoping


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I've spent most of the morning out in the front garden, I've sorted the bolt on the gate, weeded, divided a couple of perennials and I've now got to wait and see how well the plants take.


Watching the grass grow under your feet?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2020)

Another little hybrid bimble done. Bit breezy again. Stopped on a bridge over the river to admire the swans.


----------



## gavroche (19 Apr 2020)

Turbo done, next is Molly's turn on the beach in about an hour and then Aperitif time with a glass of Port and some amuses-gueule.  After that, easy evening in front of the box I suppose.
Tomorrow? pretty much the same but no turbo ( day off ) except for a quick trip to Lidl for bread. Isn't life exciting?


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2020)

I edged one side of my front lawn.


----------



## Paulus (19 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> I edged one side of my front lawn.


How many sides does it have?


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> How many sides does it have?


Nine.
Eleven if you count top and bottom.


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2020)

I want to know where the past four years have gone. You see at the end of May. Both kids will be coming back home from Uni till all this virus thing has finished. One from Edinburgh one from Manchester,plus a wonderful girlfriend.Like millions of other students and families not of us have faced anything like this. We are lucky we have the space and we have a wonderful relationship, and i am looking forward to enjoying their company . But four years in the blink of an eye. But how they have matured and grown as people.. Just superb. And finally i did 50 mins none stop on the turbo this afternoon in the sunshine, that is equal to cycling 12 miles to Otley.


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nine.
> Eleven if you count top and bottom.


 Greenside up.


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Apr 2020)

Did a nice little 30 mile cycle with my better half . Fitted in a visit to the sailing club while we were out . We might even have had a cheeky glass of wine while we were there too lol. There are certain advantages to being the club bar manager 😀


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Should have posted this earlier. This is the first course
> View attachment 516249


Nice looking loaf, but wait! Isn't that a rather large looking Glenfiddich accompanying it?


----------



## gavroche (19 Apr 2020)

postman said:


> I want to know where the past four years have gone. You see at the end of May. Both kids will be coming back home from Uni till all this virus thing has finished. One from Edinburgh one from Manchester,plus a wonderful girlfriend.Like millions of other students and families not of us have faced anything like this. We are lucky we have the space and we have a wonderful relationship, and i am looking forward to enjoying their company . But four years in the blink of an eye. But how they have matured and grown as people.. Just superb. And finally i did 50 mins none stop on the turbo this afternoon in the sunshine, that is equal to cycling 12 miles to Otley.


Do I get this right? Both your kids are coming back to live with you when they have been somewhere else since the lockdown? I would think this is asking for trouble as you don't know if they may be carriers. Very dangerous position for you and your wife I say.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Nice looking loaf, but wait! Isn't that a rather large looking Glenfiddich accompanying it?


Not Glenfiddich but close


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2020)

Evening folks. What a fab day it's been.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> Do I get this right? Both your kids are coming back to live with you when they have been somewhere else since the lockdown? I would think this is asking for trouble as you don't know if they may be carriers. Very dangerous position for you and your wife I say.


I certainly won't judge but when our grandson and girlfriend came back from Uni to the daughters house when this was all kicking off we said....... we love you all but please dont visit. As it is they are not allowed to now but our thoughts were 'university. Lots of young people living in flats etc.... no thanks'.


----------



## Duc gas (19 Apr 2020)

Knocked this together this morning before my ride out, a first in the gas house - curried shepherds/ cottage pie with turmeric mash, extra mature cheese and Boursin as a topping - let’s see what it looks like after some heat in the oven 👍 anyone else having something different tonight??


----------



## Duc gas (19 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Knocked this together this morning before my ride out, a first in the gas house - curried shepherds/ cottage pie with turmeric mash, extra mature cheese and Boursin as a topping - let’s see what it looks like after some heat in the oven 👍 anyone else having something different tonight??


And the homemade Victoria sponge has been attacked after today’s ride 😁


----------



## Duc gas (19 Apr 2020)

It’s out, Boursin looks burnt but it’s not


----------



## Duc gas (19 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> It’s out, Boursin looks burnt but it’s not


And the official score from the gassers is 8/10 and they all went back for seconds, can’t be bad 👍😂


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> And the homemade Victoria sponge has been attacked after today’s ride 😁


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2020)

Been somewhat demotivated the last few days despite getting on with stuff. Had a good long nap this afternoon and woke feeling much more up for things. Going to try hard to carry this through to tomorrow morning.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2020)

And Jodie Comer is on the box........


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> And Jodie Comer is on the box........


Killing Eve? Some on here that had watched on BBC iplayer didn't rate this series, but I watched it anyway. So, so.

Up and with coffee before a walk. Not sure about cycling as it's yet another day of a very strong easterly.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Killing Eve? Some on here that had watched on BBC iplayer didn't rate this series, but I watched it anyway. So, so.
> 
> Up and with coffee before a walk. Not sure about cycling as it's yet another day of a very strong easterly.


Yes, Killing Eve. I think it's a problem with all successful series. The first we thought was brilliant, witty and twisted all over the place. The second series I enjoyed but not so much and last night I was only half engaged.

Have to confess I was playing online Canasta while watching but couldn't see much developing except Villanelle was clearly a rather nasty child.

Sad about Kenny. 

Have to confess I can watch this just for Jodie Comer. She is rather lovely.


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Let's see, what have I got on today ...

...

...


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2020)

Morning gang .
Just enjoying my coffee. MrsD will be up shortly and we will go for a walk about 0800. We may stratch it a bit today and try to get 3 miles in though I must say last weeks 2 1/2 seemed a long one.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2020)

Like a snake in a topical toilet bowl, I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (20 Apr 2020)

Morning all, nice and sunny here at the moment. 
I will be out with the dog soon and then a bike ride including some shopping at the local grocers for some fruit and vegetables. Got to keep the vitamin level up.
Then into the garden, the grass needs cutting and I have some chard and spinach to plant out. Parsnip and Swede seed to sow. The beetroot is just poking through, so it's all go in the garden.


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Like a snake in a topical toilet bowl, I have risen!


Armitage Shanks?


----------



## The Jogger (20 Apr 2020)

Morning all, a bike shopping trip today, Mrs J had her Ridgeback Comet nicked on Saturday in Chichester, I forgot the key to my heavy duty D lock so we used her cable lock, they nicked hers also another ladies bike and left my trek FX, I was sort off disappointed (not really) but couldn't understand the logic. Allotment later today.
I decided to disable my FB account last night as I was addicted and was becoming a bit of a keyboard warrior.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, its a chilly bright and breezy morning, I shall be out on my bike later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Mrs Tenkay not too happy as there is a rat living under her shed. Cheeky blighter was wandering around as bold as brass yesterday afternoon. 
Where are all the neighbourhood cats when you require their services. 

Have a lovely day folks 
🌞🌞🙏👍


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2020)

Morning. Another nice day for us I hope when it warms up.


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Short bike ride this morning and then doing a bit more gardening out the front.
Dear God.....when will the pubs open?!


----------



## screenman (20 Apr 2020)

Morning all, lovely and bright outside. Pam and myself for married when we were just 17 and 18 that was 46 years ago today. Have a good day all of you.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, lovely and bright outside. Pam and myself for married when we were just 17 and 18 that was 46 years ago today. Have a good day all of you.




Congratulations to you both.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, lovely and bright outside. Pam and myself for married when we were just 17 and 18 that was 46 years ago today. Have a good day all of you.



Congratulations, well done.


----------



## Duc gas (20 Apr 2020)

Is it me or does everyone surface very early here? I’ve gone the other way since lockdown -out of bed late and back to bed early, getting worse by the day!


----------



## pawl (20 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Let's see, what have I got on today ...
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2020)

That was a chilly walk. The cold easterly wind is already picking up. Lovely for walking.....not so much for cycling. Might give it a miss today.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2020)

Don't know what Cyclechat does to your photos, but they are nowhere near as clear once you put them on here as they are on the computer. Must seriously compress them I think.


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, lovely and bright outside. Pam and myself for married when we were just 17 and 18 that was 46 years ago today. Have a good day all of you.


Congratulations.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, lovely and bright outside. Pam and myself for married when we were just 17 and 18 that was 46 years ago today. Have a good day all of you.


I'll send Pam's medal in the post!  Congratulations.


----------



## gavroche (20 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, lovely and bright outside. Pam and myself for married when we were just 17 and 18 that was 46 years ago today. Have a good day all of you.


Congratulations to you both, especially the fact that you married so young. 🎂


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, lovely and bright outside. Pam and myself for married when we were just 17 and 18 that was 46 years ago today. Have a good day all of you.


Nice one. Have a good day.
I was 21 and MrsD was 18... soooo much older than you kids. 52 years for us come July.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Is it me or does everyone surface very early here? I’ve gone the other way since lockdown -out of bed late and back to bed early, getting worse by the day!


I tend to wake up when it gets light which today was about 0550. We also go to bed earlyish. But I am fortunate that I sleep well (a bit too well sometimes).


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2020)

Well we enjoyed that walk. We are of course forced to walk from home if possible so we have concentrated on exploring paths and cut throughs. Like we will say "i wonder where that goes" so we go and find out. Its interesting whats on your door step.
Mo, as you said, it was a cool wind but pleasant in the sun when you keep moving.
About 2 1/2 miles done so enough to keep the blood circulating.


----------



## GM (20 Apr 2020)

Morning all. I going to have to cut down on the gardening, I've nowhere to put all the garden waste now that all our green bins are full. Getting the Brompton out later first time for a couple of weeks to pick my tablets up, I'll try to stretch it out to about 10 miles, that and the turbo will be enough for one day.

@screenman Congratulations 🍾 🥂


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Armitage Shanks?


Shaw.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, lovely and bright outside. Pam and myself for married when we were just 17 and 18 that was 46 years ago today. Have a good day all of you.


And this was Number One in the charts that day

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_Fdly3rX8



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2020)

Why is it, when MrsD and I go out for a ride, that I have to wrap up warm and never get up a sweat - yet she's wearing T shirt and shorts, pedalling like billy-o and picking up Strava PRs left, right and centre?
Then she moans that I'm riding too fast for her!


----------



## GM (20 Apr 2020)

Here's a little quiz that'll keep you amused for a couple of minutes.....


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Apr 2020)

Morning all . Lovely sunny day and the moment but there is a stiff cold easterly breeze. Sat here with my first coffee of the day watching my wife doing a online corse for her work. Thinking to myself how good this retirement lark is lol. The bikes are definitely staying in the shed, it’s a long walk in the woods for us today. It’s been one of the few upsides of current situation, realising we can walk from our local nature reserve then under a duel carriage way to open woodland beyond, Piles copice , Brandon reach , Brandon wood and even Brandon marsh are all with in easy reach . We have only lived here 30 years lol, funny how you never notice what’s under your nose 😀


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> Clothes I hope if you are venturing outside.


Darn! Wish I'd got your message before standing for 20 mins in the queue outside Tesco. Might explain why some folks were sniggering and others had pitiful looks on their faces though.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2020)

@screenman Congratulations. 🥂🥂


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2020)

Good Afternoon. A beautiful day in the village but once I got out of the shelter a strong and cold easterly was a blowin'.

Highly motivated today as hoped for. Will be nackered tonight!

Up at 5.00, various bits of household admin done, tea prepared, garden centre delivery organised, bike degreased, washed and lubed by 8.30. on the road for 9.00.

Tough ride today. 36 miles, 16.5avg and most of it in to a strong easterly. Managed 17.1avg for the first 30 then got back to civilization and junctions etc.

Got home to discover Mrs P full on in to housework. This is highly unusual. Just the way it works in our house, that's all. I'm commonly referred to as "my cleaner". 😮


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2020)

Quite warm here, but a fairly stiff north-eatsterly. I'll got for a bike ride about 1500hrsish.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2020)

I got a little 50 miler in this morning. It was lovely being out on my bike on a bright sunny morning, but the ride was spoilt by a strong cold breeze, I was going well on the way out with an average around 14mph, by the time I got home I was down to a 13.5mph average, crossing Coventry at the end I was riding around 12 mph and was flat out into the breeze. So it was a hard slog of a ride and not a lot of fun.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/47461520


----------



## gavroche (20 Apr 2020)

Good afternoon all. There was a Public footpath about 300 metres from where I live that I meant to explore and this morning, I took Molly on it and it was well worth it, although I had to stop a few times to get my breath back as it was very steep. Anyway, when we got to the top, the view from there was astounding. One can see for miles in all directions so I made a mental note to take my camera with me next time, whenever that will be as getting up it is rather very hard going.
Molly had no trouble getting to the top though and could do it all day long! The joy of being young !! ( She will be 2 years old next month.)


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2020)

@Dirk (and other gastrinomes).
This may be of interest to you.
Its a new artisan pie shop that has opened near us. Very good reviews.
Have a look at the menu and help me choose.
We are going on Wednesday. One of those pies with a few chips and a pint of Speckled Hen 
https://to-pie-for.co.uk/shop-menu


----------



## gavroche (20 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk (and other gastrinomes).
> This may be of interest to you.
> Its a new artisan pie shop that has opened near us. Very good reviews.
> Have a look at the menu and help me choose.
> ...


Steak and Stilton for me. When can I come round?


----------



## gavroche (20 Apr 2020)

I also meant to say in my previous post that we have been in our house for 14 years now and it is only recently that I discovered this public footpath.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> Steak and Stilton for me. When can I come round?


They open at 10.00 on Wednesday. I will get in the queue by 1100ish 
Send your orders in peeps. We have good sized gardens so everyone can keep the social distance.
Bring your own ale


----------



## gavroche (20 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bring your own ale


Can I bring my own cider instead as I don't like beer/ale.  Shame we are not allowed to travel though.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> Can I bring my own cider instead as I don't like beer/ale.  Shame we are not allowed to travel though.



Yes its a shame we can't travel, I could make a division on the way up and visit our lad.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Apr 2020)

I've not posted today so  Hi everybody


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2020)

Ride done. Didn't get another KoM (that was too much to ask for) bit I did get a club record on another segment, so I'm still happy.


----------



## pawl (20 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Here's a little quiz that'll keep you amused for a couple of minutes.....
> 
> View attachment 516546





I refuse to go to Urmston.+


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> I refuse to go to Urmston.+


There's two ways you can get to Urmston...


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's two ways you can get to Urmston...


Have you had staples?


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2020)

Just been outside and watched the Starlink satellites go over.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just been outside and watched the Starlink satellites in over.


I couldn’t see anything, but wasn’t sure where I was supposed to be looking.


----------



## pawl (20 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's two ways you can get to Urmston...



Ha ha.One of the best programs on tv


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I couldn’t see anything, but wasn’t sure where I was supposed to be looking.


Up......

https://james.darpinian.com/satelli...cbozukA2bCbiF9cic0FQiE44sQYZfprGDqevq_LJr92EM


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have you had staples?


Oddly enough, Yes!


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Up......
> https://james.darpinian.com/satelli...cbozukA2bCbiF9cic0FQiE44sQYZfprGDqevq_LJr92EM


Declination and direction in degree's.


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2020)

Morning. Tossed and turned until around 2am and still back up at 5 

Bit chilly just now, but by the time it warms up the wind is going to be back too. Must make the effort and get a short spin later though.


----------



## screenman (21 Apr 2020)

Morning all, shopping today it will be the first time we have been out in two weeks.


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Apr 2020)

Morning all . Just back from a mercy mission to my mum and it’s too late to go back to bed now .


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Bright and breezy today ... and so is the weather!


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, another cold bright and breezy morning, housework to do today, nothing else planned, though I need to pick up my tablets from the chemist at some point.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, 
Had a virtual club meeting last night via " Zoom" 
It worked well and it was great to see a few familiar faces again. 
We've been given a challenge for this week, to do a 30 minute run "naked" 

Not as interesting as it seems, just start your watch and then run for what you estimate to be 30 minutes, then stop your watch and note the actual elapsed time. 
We're all honor bound not to cheat, and there will be a virtual prize for whoever is closest to 30 minutes. 

Have a lovely day folks 🌞🙏👍🚲🏃🚶😊


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2020)

Very calm river this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2020)

Good Morning. A beautiful, sunny still morning here in Paradise. Woke at 4.00 but managed to get back to sleep till 5.30 - better then getting up at 4.00!!!!

Today's ride postponed till the afternoon. Why you ask. This morning I have an interesting task. Spent yesterday afternoon on the allotment and five minutes after getting back in the house while drying my hands realised my wedding ring was missing.

Last task had been planting out 12 broccoli so this morning I'm going to dig up 12 broccoli!!  I've rationalised this to checking:

Put out appeal on village FB group for metal detector!
Area where I wiped hands on rag
The spot where I emptied bucket of cold water I plunged the plants
Check shed and rubbish box
Check surface of bed
Carefully dig out each plant in turn
Visit jewellers when reopen
Very unhappy about this.


----------



## Duc gas (21 Apr 2020)

Morning everyone, hope everyone's okay on this sunny morning - waiting on a phone call to confirm whether I'm needed to deliver out PPE to the local,district nurses today..... if not it looks good for a spin out. 😎👍


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2020)

Good morning.
Mo, I went to bed at 2200. I tossed and turned for maybe half a minute then remember nothing till 0600 this morning
This morning is exercise bike morning followed by weights and situps. I may have a walk to the co-op later as they have the only bits I need and it gives me over a mile walk.
Just enjoying a coffee before anything else.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Duc gas (21 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning. A beautiful, sunny still morning here in Paradise. Woke at 4.00 but managed to get back to sleep till 5.30 - better then getting up at 4.00!!!!
> 
> Today's ride postponed till the afternoon. Why you ask. This morning I have an interesting task. Spent yesterday afternoon on the allotment and five minutes after getting back in the house while drying my hands realised my wedding ring was missing.
> 
> ...


Oh good luck with the gold hunting, but it looks like you have a plan 👍


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning. A beautiful, sunny still morning here in Paradise. Woke at 4.00 but managed to get back to sleep till 5.30 - better then getting up at 4.00!!!!
> 
> Today's ride postponed till the afternoon. Why you ask. This morning I have an interesting task. Spent yesterday afternoon on the allotment and five minutes after getting back in the house while drying my hands realised my wedding ring was missing.
> 
> ...


That is sad Paul. I hope you find it.
Keep us informed.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That is sad Paul. I hope you find it.
> Keep us informed.


It is Dave. 40 years in November.

Anyway I'm off to the allotment, hopefully to return with good news.

I've put out an appeal for a metal detector on our community and cycle club FB groups. Probably covers 350 people who live locally so may prove lucky. You never know people's interests.

See you all later.


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2020)

I have risen!

Been up a while, Muttley already walked just about to heat up George Clooney's liquid. I didn't think it was that cold, but in the ruts around the farm where I walked the dog there were hints of frost here and there.


----------



## dickyknees (21 Apr 2020)

Good morning. 

Got up at 07:00 after a better night’s sleep for me. Asleep at 11:30 ish, awoke at 03:00 (no meteors to be seen) then at 04:30, 06:00 (took some pain killers) then up at 07:00. Knees are getting better slowly. 

Would like to get out on the bike again as I did on Sunday, 7.5 miles but it is a bit too gusty and cold at the moment. I’ll do a couple of sessions on the turbo instead to start building up the muscles. 

Otherwise it’s watching the terns diving for sand eels outside the house. They really are spectacular.


----------



## Paulus (21 Apr 2020)

Morning campers. 
The sun is shining, what could possibly be wrong with the world? 
The usual cycle of dog walking, gardening and may a bike ride out and about.
Another day in paradise.


----------



## GM (21 Apr 2020)

Morning all. A bit of a restless night, it's my turn to sleep with the dog this week. Since the boy has been self isolating in his studio in the garden, me and wifey take it turns to sleep with the dog. The boy made the big mistake of letting him sleep in his bed when he was a pup.

Had a mishap yesterday afternoon, putting a new chain on one of the bikes. I broke the chain took putting the pin in the link, schoolboy error, got a new one coming in the post. Have a good day peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. A bit of a restless night, it's my turn to sleep with the dog this week. Since the boy has been self isolating in his studio in the garden, me and wifey take it turns to sleep with the dog. The boy made the big mistake of letting him sleep in his bed when he was a pup.
> 
> Had a mishap yesterday afternoon, putting a new chain on one of the bikes. I broke the chain took putting the pin in the link, schoolboy error, got a new one coming in the post. Have a good day peeps


Worth getting a decent chain tool. I originally made the mistake of buying a cheap one on eBay and the pin bent on the first use. Got Park Tools now and seems much sturdier.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2020)

Better. Food morning. It's sunny here.


----------



## GM (21 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Worth getting a decent chain tool. I originally made the mistake of buying a cheap one on eBay and the pin bent on the first use. Got Park Tools now and seems much sturdier.



That's the one I'm getting from the good people at BikeTart.

Mo, how's Bodgit & Leggit next door getting on with the carport? I've got a similar issue with our neighbour's extension unfinished on our side due to the current situation, it's a bit of eyesore.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> That's the one I'm getting from the good people at BikeTart.
> 
> Mo, how's Bodgit & Leggit next door getting on with the carport? I've got a similar issue with our neighbour's extension unfinished on our side due to the current situation, it's a bit of eyesore.


They have currently taken the perspex back off and seem to be painting it. The brother has put an edging on that looks like it will take a gutter once the perspex is back on so at least the rain water won't hit my wall. I'm just glad I got the exterior of my house painted a couple of years ago and my gutters replaced last year or it would have been a nightmare for tradesmen squeezing themselves in the gap.


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Different day - same sh1t.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2020)

Morning all


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 516756
> Morning all


I'm getting to know that feeling.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning.
> Mo, I went to bed at 2200. I tossed and turned for maybe half a minute then remember nothing till 0600 this morning
> This morning is exercise bike morning followed by weights and situps. I may have a walk to the co-op later as they have the only bits I need and it gives me over a mile walk.
> Just enjoying a coffee before anything else.
> Have a good day all.


A good nights sleep, you must have a nice clear conscience (is that how you spell it?)


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> A good nights sleep, you must have a nice clear conscience (is that how you spell it?)


Yes thats definitely how you spell 'clear'
Never had a problem sleeping but always had problems waking up. I can wake up and get up but it takes ages to be fully awake.


----------



## gavroche (21 Apr 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde! Yet another beautiful sunny day here in North Wales 😊 and more painting to do!  Apart from that, nothing planned. Will be walking Molly up the mountain later and turbo session this afternoon. I might also cut the grass as the bl**dy thing keeps growing regardless.
When I am in my shed on the turbo, I keep looking at my two other bikes hanging up on the wall and they are beckoning me to take them out for a ride. I really feel sorry for them, life is not fair. 
When I opened the fridge earlier on, I also noticed that we are running low on cider so I must add it to the shopping list next time I go. Dehydration is no good for you. 🥃


----------



## pawl (21 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning campers.
> The sun is shining, what could possibly be wrong with the world?
> The usual cycle of dog walking, gardening and may a bike ride out and about.
> Another day in paradise.





Sun shining here Blowing a gale,don’t like riding in high wind,Look like it’s going to be status quo on Spotify plus turbo in the garage .Oh deep joy.


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2020)

Morning walk done and bumped into several locals on the way.
That's my bit of social interaction for the day. Everyone is starting to get fed up with this.
Back to some gardening after lunch.
Anyone else noticed that this nice weather has coincided with the lack of air traffic.........


----------



## Paulus (21 Apr 2020)

The dog has been walked, and the runner bean frame constructed. The beans are just poking through in the greenhouse so another week or so they can be planted out.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> The dog has been walked, and the runner bean frame constructed. The beans are just poking through in the greenhouse so another week or so they can be planted out.


Years ago (at time we had a tortoise) I planted about 20 runner beans and the were doing well.
My Dad who was a good gardener came to visit so I took him down the garden so as to show off my fine beans........only to find the tortoise had chomped through every one of them


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2020)

Phew! 43 hilly and windy miles done. That was hard going.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2020)

Three hours ten minutes on my hands and knees!! 

When I ride I always tape my ring on. Same for allotment work now.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Phew! 43 hilly and windy miles done. That was hard going.


Chapeau!


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Phew! 43 hilly and windy miles done. That was hard going.


43 miles WOW....................... I only did 10


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> When I ride I always tape my ring on. Same for allotment work now.
> View attachment 516781
> 
> 
> View attachment 516782


I've never thought of taping my ring ..........


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Three hours ten minutes on my hands and knees!!
> 
> When I ride I always tape my ring on. Same for allotment work now.
> View attachment 516781
> ...


MrsD and I are both very pleased for you.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've never thought of taping my ring ..........


I do...... after a hot curry


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Phew! 43 hilly and windy miles done. That was hard going.


Thats nothing to boast about Mo.......I did the exercise bike this morning and will shortly be fighting with the sun bed


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2020)

I edged another side of my front lawn.
One a day is plenty.......got to stretch the job out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Three hours ten minutes on my hands and knees!!
> 
> When I ride I always tape my ring on. Same for allotment work now.
> View attachment 516781
> ...



A similar thing happened to me once. 
I was on my way home from work and realised my wedding ring was missing. 
I went back to work, unlocked the unit and went into the workshop. My first guess was to try the washroom to see if it had come off whilst washing my hands. No luck there so I searched my workbench, not there.
Then I realised that I'd been wearing disposable vinyl gloves throughout the day while working on an oily machine so I upended the bin and rummaged through the workshop rubbish and dozens of discarded vinyl gloves, all to no avail. 
I'd just about given up and was thinking about Undoing the washbasin trap. I thought I'd just chuck all the crap back into the bin. Put my rigger gloves on and there it was, stuck in the third finger left hand. 👍


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2020)

I've never had a wedding ring.


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2020)

My first tomato plant has sprouted. I've called him Dave.


----------



## 12boy (21 Apr 2020)

In a while I'll take my Element to get a new windshield and combine that with a Brompton ride for an hour and a half or so for the return. Then it's a little work on the sheepherder wagon and maybe planting a little chard, lettuce arugula etc. Then off to my wife's oncologist where I take notes, she hears the blood work results and gets a massive shot in each cheek of the next ramp up of treatment. I suspect she will not feel up to much so it will be takeout or maybe she will let me put something together. Perhaps panko breaded pink trout, asparagus, sided and sliced tomatoes. Somewhere in there Miss Gracie, our aged rat terrier, will limp along for a slow mile and a half walk with 20 sniff stops and a dozen widdles on the especially fragrant places. Life wasn't nearly so busy when I actually had a job. Enclosing a shot of the divine Miss G.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2020)

I woke up one morning and my wedding ring was gone <breaks into song> Happy days are here again.........


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I woke up one morning and my wedding ring was gone <breaks into song> Happy days are here again.........


NNts.
Must be horrible to be in a marriage that isn't working for whatever reason.
I am not one of those people who claim "we have never had cross/bad word". 
There have been times when either of us could have walked away. But we stuck at it and generally had 52 bl**dy good years.
Of course, if Welshie came calling things could change in an instant .


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> NNts.
> Must be horrible to be in a marriage that isn't working for whatever reason.
> I am not one of those people who claim "we have never had cross/bad word".
> There have been times when either of us could have walked away. But we stuck at it and generally had 52 bl**dy good years.
> Of course, if Welshie came calling things could change in an instant .


I had a good marriage..........the good part it only lasted 3 years


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2020)

Good evening one and all. Not sure if this is the correct forum, I did a forum search but came up blank. 

I have a question regarding a house plant. Just after Christmas I popped into our local Council run nursery and after a chat came away with a Calathea, and instructions as to its care. I've followed the instructions and the plant appears to be thriving. 
One thing that has me puzzled is that the plant opens out its leaves in the morning, and folds them upwards to point at the ceiling in the evenings. 
As the evenings have been lengthening I expected the time the leaves were open to match the daylight, but that's not happening. 
I come downstairs in the morning to a darkened room, draw the curtains and the leaves are fully open. 
It's a lovely sunny evening here, but as I write this the leaves are fully pointed upwards. 
It's almost as if there were a clock mechanism, rather than a daylight following one. 
Any ideas folks?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good evening one and all. Not sure if this is the correct forum, I did a forum search but came up blank.
> 
> I have a question regarding a house plant. Just after Christmas I popped into our local Council run nursery and after a chat came away with a Calathea, and instructions as to its care. I've followed the instructions and the plant appears to be thriving.
> One thing that has me puzzled is that the plant opens out its leaves in the morning, and folds them upwards to point at the ceiling in the evenings.
> ...


Kev.
I have not got a clue but there are some on here who do know about plants. However there is a gardening section and I have had some good help from there.
Interesting question though.
Edit.
Just found this on Wickapedia
When looking at a Calathea's leaves, it's hard to ignore their unique patterns and colors. Each different species bears its own unique design with a deep Burgundy color on the underneath of the foliage. Besides the look of their stunning leaves, their leaves play a different role as well. During the night, their leaves will fold up.[6] In the morning hour, their leaves will unfurl in search of the morning sun. This phenomenon is made possible by a small "joint"[6] the plant possesses between the stem and leaf


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good evening one and all. Not sure if this is the correct forum, I did a forum search but came up blank.
> 
> I have a question regarding a house plant. Just after Christmas I popped into our local Council run nursery and after a chat came away with a Calathea, and instructions as to its care. I've followed the instructions and the plant appears to be thriving.
> One thing that has me puzzled is that the plant opens out its leaves in the morning, and folds them upwards to point at the ceiling in the evenings.
> ...



I had to read this three times before I worked it out. Your Calathea is on the window sill sitting between the curtains and the window? Calathea react to light levels and intensity, the leaves close at night when light levels drop.

I'm not 100% on the next bit but think it's the probable reason. Houseplants aren't my field - well not since I was 24. Plants make use of different parts of the light spectrum and do not necessarily react to artificial light. If a light bulb gives out the wrong colour or type of light it will have no impact on the plant. I'm guessing the room the plant is in has low artificial light levels in the evening and so your Calathea "thinks" it's dark and points it's leaves upwards. It is probably reacting to the external natural light level rather than the artificial internal lights - especially if it is on a window sill. If I'm right that it is on a window sill with the curtains closed during the night the plant will be reacting to the natural light early in the morning before you're up and open the curtains. The leaves open because there is sufficient natural light to stimulate this reaction.

Calathea leaves also move to follow the sun. This is because their natural habitat is the jungle floor and to make best use of the available sunlight the leaves must follow the sun to catch as much light as possible. Apparently they can be heard rustling.

Best I can do.............................after 44 years in the industry


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2020)

Fitted some roof rails to my Volvo today. Mrs D's Volvo has them, but because mine is the supposedly sporty model it came without. This left me feel inadequate and emasculated, but a few shekels the ebay way and my manhood is restored.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2020)

There are 12 children still at the village school, all from families of key workers. Today the kids left messages all over the village. It really worked, everyone smiled when they heard about this.


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2020)

I reckon the excitement has been a touch too much for some on here.

That, or you're planning summat.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2020)

Morning. Only just above freezing here at the moment. Off for my early walk in a few minutes. It should warm up before too long once the sun appears. Another day of easterly winds though keeping it a bit cool.


----------



## The Jogger (22 Apr 2020)

Morning all, coffee and down to the allotment, my new hobby which I'm loving. I put the spuds in a couple of days ago, my first planting.
Going to get Mrs J's bike online today (tried the lbs), she cycled all the way to southern Europe in her youth on a Dawes, so she is after another Dawes but this time a hybrid.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2020)

Good day. Slept till 5.40, almost a lay in!!
Skies are clear, no wind and 7C - feels like it might be a warm day.

ALDI run first thing. I'm going early and today at Mrs P's request as she feels it will be safer. I need to have a look through some recipes first, the list we made last night doesn't seem to include many actual meals! 🤔 I'll also pop in to Booths for a yellow label hunt.

A ride when I get home and I might, only might, go and have a dig at a local hill which is on my hit list. Looking for an age group KOM.

Allotment later. I'm now doing jobs I should have done five years ago - or so I'm told. Might even paint the shed.**

**Our neighbour next door but two is famed as a perfectionist and ALWAYS has a job on the go. He can't stop DIYing. He's very, very good but we all find extraordinarily irritating. This week he has spent two days sanding down his shed by hand. Last week he took apart his wooden garden furniture set, cut out and replaced damaged sections, sanded, painted etc.  My shed, if it gets painted, will get a brush down to remove cobwebs.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2020)

Like a vampire at midnight, I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
I fear I may have put my membership at risk. Agreed to take on a little work yesterday. I can do it all from home, don't have to clock in and can do it when I want. Apologies. I should have sought permission from the committee first.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2020)

good morning people, bright and sunny this morning, though it looks like the wind has died down a bit, washing to put out when I get up.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2020)

A bright good morning to one and all.
We were in bed early and set the alarm for 0300 in order to see the meteor shower. We were, sadly, disappointed to find a light cloud layer across the skies. We did see a few but only glimpses as they passed a break in the cloud.
I got up again at 0500 but the cloud was thicker with no stars visible at all.
This morning we go for a walk. Again we are aiming for 3 miles. It may include a detour to the co-op on the way back.
Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> I fear I may have put my membership at risk. Agreed to take on a little work yesterday. I can do it all from home, don't have to clock in and can do it when I want. Apologies. I should have sought permission from the committee first.


Frankly yes you should have asked but we're a decent bunch and even though you're in Yorkshire I would be prepared to turn a blind eye to this..........of course I only have a single vote.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A similar thing happened to me once.
> I was on my way home from work and realised my wedding ring was missing.
> I went back to work, unlocked the unit and went into the workshop. My first guess was to try the washroom to see if it had come off whilst washing my hands. No luck there so I searched my workbench, not there.
> Then I realised that I'd been wearing disposable vinyl gloves throughout the day while working on an oily machine so I upended the bin and rummaged through the workshop rubbish and dozens of discarded vinyl gloves, all to no avail.
> I'd just about given up and was thinking about Undoing the washbasin trap. I thought I'd just chuck all the crap back into the bin. Put my rigger gloves on and there it was, stuck in the third finger left hand. 👍



I take my wedding ring off at bedtime as my fingers swell when asleep. One morning I couldn't find it anywhere and still hadn't by the next morning. 

Set off on my bike to the meet point and after a couple of miles felt something in my shoe. Wiggled toes around and realised something had slipped on to my toe.

At meet point I investigated. My wedding ring was inside my shoe. One of life's mysteries.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Apr 2020)

> I take my wedding ring off at bedtime as my fingers swell when asleep. One morning I couldn't find it anywhere and still hadn't by the next morning.
> 
> Set off on my bike to the meet point and after a couple of miles felt something in my shoe. Wiggled toes around and realised something had slipped on to my toe.
> 
> At meet point I investigated. My wedding ring was inside my shoe. One of life's mysteries.


Wondering whether we have a 'ring' toe ... 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2020)

Good morning. A nice day is in store for us today. Stay safe


----------



## Paulus (22 Apr 2020)

Morning all, I have to wait in for 2 deliveries, not that I have anything else to do. One is a stainless steel colander and sieve to replace the 40 year old tatty items that we use at the moment. The present plastic colander has teeth Mark's around it from our first dog, Robbie, another Border collie, who got bored as a puppy.





The 2nd delivery is more interesting. 3 5ltr mini kegs of ale from a local ish brewery, the Redemption brewery from Tottenham.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wondering whether we have a 'ring' toe ... 🤔


Better than a camel toe!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2020)

The Jogger said:


> Going to get Mrs J's bike online today (tried the lbs), she cycled all the way to southern Europe in her youth on a Dawes, so she is after another Dawes but this time a hybrid.


It was a Dawes Discovery hybrid that got me into cycling around 8 years ago. Sturdy and comfortable bike.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Off out for a ride this morning and dropping in to check the caravan as we pass. Just need to clean the bird muck off it and run the gas systems up for a few minutes.
I'll need to nip down again next week to rotate the wheels, as it's been standing for well over a month.
Front garden will be finished this afternoon - looking tidy.
Will start on the rear next; just ordered a couple of raised bed planters to go on one side. I'm reshaping the lawn, extending a shingle area to make a new seating area and tidying up the borders. 
That should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I had to read this three times before I worked it out. Your Calathea is on the window sill sitting between the curtains and the window? Calathea react to light levels and intensity, the leaves close at night when light levels drop.
> 
> I'm not 100% on the next bit but think it's the probable reason. Houseplants aren't my field - well not since I was 24. Plants make use of different parts of the light spectrum and do not necessarily react to artificial light. If a light bulb gives out the wrong colour or type of light it will have no impact on the plant. I'm guessing the room the plant is in has low artificial light levels in the evening and so your Calathea "thinks" it's dark and points it's leaves upwards. It is probably reacting to the external natural light level rather than the artificial internal lights - especially if it is on a window sill. If I'm right that it is on a window sill with the curtains closed during the night the plant will be reacting to the natural light early in the morning before you're up and open the curtains. The leaves open because there is sufficient natural light to stimulate this reaction.
> 
> ...



Many thanks Paul,

The calathea is on a sideboard adjacent to a chimney breast in a North facing room, on the side furthest from the window.
There are patio doors at the other end of an extension which are south facing, but again with no direct sunlight.
What puzzled me was that even going back a few weeks, if I got up early and went into the darkened room to draw the curtains, I'd find the leaves already open, and currently, with the room still well lit with daylight they'll close up.
It's almost as if they're working on clockwork 🤔

EDIT:
Good morning fellow retirees 👍🌞🌞 22 degrees forecast today 
Stay safe and have a gentle and peaceful day 🙏🌞🚶🏃🚲


----------



## numbnuts (22 Apr 2020)

Morning all it's 

 day for me


----------



## GM (22 Apr 2020)

Morning all. As it's going to be a warm one, a bit of work beefing up our fence panels in preparation for the next batch of windy weather  hopefully not for a long while!
Apart from that, much the same as yesterday and the day before, and the day before that, and the.............


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Still in bed trying to catch up on some sleep and planing my day . Think they needs to be a bike ride in it to reward myself for the messed up day yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wondering whether we have a 'ring' toe ... 🤔


_"Most people wear their toe ring on the second toe (next to the big toe), in the center, just below or at the first joint."_


----------



## GM (22 Apr 2020)

Here's one for Classic33, a once and only chance! .....


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Here's one for Classic33, a once and only chance! .....
> 
> View attachment 516985


UTC* first, then repeat with BST.


Also known as Zulu Time


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Better than a camel toe!


From a male perspective I cannot agree with that Mo..... sorry


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2020)

Enjoyed our walk earlier. Set off a bit late at 0830 and managed 3.6 miles. To start with I had a jacket and skull cap on as it was a cold wind. By the end I was carrying the jacket as it was lovely and warm.
Tragedy .....our pie day has been put back till tomorrow. We realised there is a lot of salad to be used. I hate throwing food away. So its salad butties for the main meal.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Apr 2020)

Went to sainsburys only took an hour, even got two packs of pudding rice


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Went to sainsburys only took an hour, even got two packs of pudding rice


What is your rice pud recipe ?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2020)

One for @PaulSB and other horti whatits.
Some wild flowers from our walk this morning.
I realise there are numerous small flowers that look the same but have you any idea


A cropped photo.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> _"Most people wear their toe ring on the second toe (next to the big toe), in the center, just below or at the first joint."_


Oh my! You mean it's a 'thing'?!


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> One for @PaulSB and other horti whatits.
> Some wild flowers from our walk this morning.
> I realise there are numerous small flowers that look the same but have you any idea
> View attachment 517002
> ...


MrsD reliably informs me that it is Lady's Smock otherwise known as Cuckoo Flower.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2020)

@Dave7 I think it's Lady's Smock also known as Cuckoo Flower. Botanically named Cardamine pratensis.

Not 100% sure but I'll check it out later. Just finishing my pre-ride coffee.

ALDI 0 Tesco 50+

Tesco queue meant I simply turned round and went home. An hour queuing by reckoning. Tesco fail again.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2020)

My "oh sh*t" moment of today.
Near the end of our walk we called in at the co-op. Its part of a very small mall of maybe 10 shops and is tucked into the far right corner (that bit is important).
From our walk it meant us approaching from the left and when we got to the door we walked straight in. We followed the arrows etc and completed our shop BUT when we exited, going the opposite direction was a queue of 20+ people .
It was then we noticed the sign "one out, one in"
Coming from the left we had not seen the queue or the sign and walked straight in.
Heads down we scarpered as quickly as possible.
A wonder we weren't lynched.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2020)

Back from a 10 mile bimble. The wind was biting but when it died down it was really hot.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> One for @PaulSB and other horti whatits.
> Some wild flowers from our walk this morning.
> I realise there are numerous small flowers that look the same but have you any idea
> View attachment 517002
> ...


There's a phone app called "Picture This" that uses your phones camera to identify plants. 
I tried it out on various plants in the garden and it's very good. 
It has an option to correct a mis-identification, and it is, I believe UK centric with regards to the plants in the database.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What is your rice pud recipe ?


For two servings
Pudding rice 2.5 oz
sugar 2.5 oz
milk about one and a half cupful
nutmeg on top
and cover
cook for 2-3 hours gas mark 3


----------



## numbnuts (22 Apr 2020)

A quickie ride today just 12 miles


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2020)

I have just made a list of jobs for this afternoon.
Get sunbeds out
Put cushions on sunbeds
Put suntan lotion on
Open can of Speckled hen
Drink Speckled hen.
I will not prevaricate.....I am going out there right now.


----------



## GM (22 Apr 2020)

@Dave7 Yea, as Paul and Dirk said, definitely a Lady's Smock. I've got a PlantSnap app which comes in handy.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Went to sainsburys only took an hour, even got two packs of pudding rice


The ten kilo packs!


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just made a list of jobs for this afternoon.
> Get sunbeds out
> Put cushions on sunbeds
> Put suntan lotion on
> ...


Why do the sunbeds and cushions require suntan lotion applying?


----------



## 12boy (22 Apr 2020)

Another day in paradise...20 C, 4 mph wind, crystal clear. Across from the gravel path used on most dog walks, is a little herd of Pronhorn antelopes...left over from when there were cheetahs, mastodons and horses in North America. Not very bright but very fast due to the cheetahs. You can see a hint of green as the spring greening approaches.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Back from a 10 mile bimble. * The w9bz was biting* but when it died down it was really hot.
> 
> View attachment 517014


Once more in English, or even Welsh


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2020)

Jeeez, that was a miserable ride. The headwind was unbelievable. It's meant to be 12/13 mph, more like 30 and blustery to boot. It's not often I don't enjoy a ride but today? Horrid.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Jeeez, that was a miserable ride. The headwind was unbelievable. It's meant to be 12/13 mph, more like 30 and blustery to boot. It's not often I don't enjoy a ride but today? Horrid.




I'm glad I am not the only one.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> For two servings
> Pudding rice 2.5 oz
> sugar 2.5 oz
> milk about one and a half cupful
> ...


Haven’t had “real” rice pudding since my mother died


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My "oh sh*t" moment of today.
> Near the end of our walk we called in at the co-op. Its part of a very small mall of maybe 10 shops and is tucked into the far right corner (that bit is important).
> From our walk it meant us approaching from the left and when we got to the door we walked straight in. We followed the arrows etc and completed our shop BUT when we exited, going the opposite direction was a queue of 20+ people .
> It was then we noticed the sign "one out, one in"
> ...


Yeah. A likely story


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why do the sunbeds and cushions require suntan lotion applying?


Bloody hell you got me. I always do a Classic double check but may hav to increase that to triple check


----------



## Notafettler (22 Apr 2020)

Is this the one that's free for 7 days then £19.99? If so is the £19.99 an annual cost?
Thanks


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bloody hell you got me. I always do a Classic double check but may hav to increase that to triple check


Wait for it, wait for it.............


----------



## Notafettler (22 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> There's a phone app called "Picture This" that uses your phones camera to identify plants.
> I tried it out on various plants in the garden and it's very good.
> It has an option to correct a mis-identification, and it is, I believe UK centric with regards to the plants in the database.


They Google just sent me a receipt (£0.00) but it said the yearly subscription is £19.99. Is it the same app as yours?


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2020)

@welsh dragon you should have a good view of the Starlink satellites coming over tonight.
Arriving at about 9.35 pm from a westerly direction. Should be visible over a wide area if it's a clear night.
Think they said there's 46 of them.


----------



## Paulus (22 Apr 2020)

Good afternoon everypeeps. Been out on the bike for a bit, and called in at my local grocers on the way back for some essentials and they had plain flour .
A lovely vegetable lasagne and salad for tea tonight. MrsP is going to bake a cake tomorrow for our son's birthday on Friday. She still thinks he is 12, although will be actually 32.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2020)

Just checked my extra NI contributions for my State Pension and they've finally gone through.
I paid them over 2 grand in the middle of February and it's taken over 2 months for it to register on the system.
They were quick enough to take it out of my bank account! 
Just got to query an over grab of tax on one of my pensions next ......... that should be fun.....


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> I fear I may have put my membership at risk. Agreed to take on a little work yesterday. I can do it all from home, don't have to clock in and can do it when I want. Apologies. I should have sought permission from the committee first.


Damn the man to hades!


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Wait for it, wait for it.............


Has it arrived yet?
Is it akin to going to the station and waiting for a Northern "service"?


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just checked my extra NI contributions for my State Pension and they've finally gone through.
> I paid them over 2 grand in the middle of February and it's taken over 2 months for it to register on the system.
> They were quick enough to take it out of my bank account!
> Just got to query an over grab of tax on one of my pensions next ......... that should be fun.....


Good luck with the tax and HMRC.
When Mrs @BoldonLad retired, HMRC made a complete mess of her PAYE tax. They claimed she owed them over £1000. According to my calculations, she did owe them some tax, but, a more modest £270. It dragged on for almost 12 months, with the pinnacle being receiving 4 notice of coding letters in the post, on the same day! Each notice of coding was different of course. At that point, she enlisted the aid of our MP. It was eventually sorted, and, they decided she owed them nothing. Touch wood, has been ok since.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bloody hell you got me. I always do a Classic double check but may hav to increase that to triple check


Have another Speckled Hen.


----------



## gavroche (22 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Haven’t had “real” rice pudding since my mother died


We never eat tin rice pudding, it is too watery but always home made rice pudding. The trouble is, we just can't buy pudding rice at the moment, none in the shops!


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> We never eat tin rice pudding, it is too watery but always home made rice pudding. The trouble is, we just can't buy pudding rice at the moment, none in the shops!


Try arborio or other risotto rice; they work really well if the recipe is adjusted slightly ... assuming you can get hold of them of course.


----------



## Duc gas (22 Apr 2020)

Oh it's getting hard here, my best friends son has a brewery and they've been canning over the last few days and unfortunately for them the stand in staff ( my best friend) isn't so good at the canning malarkey and they have loads of un- sellable beer! Apparently some of the cans aren't quite filled to the top and will go off sooner? But we don't know which ones they are! Others the labels aren't stuck on correctly but we know what's in them and its all top class rocket fuel - oh my 3 tins down at least 45 to go - hic😂🍺


----------



## Paulus (22 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Oh it's getting hard here, my best friends son has a brewery and they've been canning over the last few days and unfortunately for them the stand in staff ( my best friend) isn't so good at the canning malarkey and they have loads of un- sellable beer! Apparently some of the cans aren't quite filled to the top and will go off sooner? But we don't know which ones they are! Others the labels aren't stuck on correctly but we know what's in them and its all top class rocket fuel - oh my 3 tins down at least 45 to go - hic😂🍺








My latest delivery from the Redemption brewery.


----------



## Duc gas (22 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 517121
> 
> 
> My latest delivery from the Redemption brewery.


Hope you en


Paulus said:


> View attachment 517121
> 
> 
> My latest delivery from the Redemption brewery.


Nice one Paulus - have a virtual beer with me 👍🍻


----------



## Duc gas (22 Apr 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Hope you en
> 
> Nice one Paulus - have a virtual beer with me 👍🍻




(en) Joy!! Strong stuff this 😀


----------



## Duc gas (22 Apr 2020)

I remember years ago that Wednesday night in the pub used to be the start of the weekend. I cringe now at the states I used to get in and still manage to ride my motorbike into work the next morning feeling rough as a bears xrse -Now it's the start of the weekend every night, but. I can't keep it up now- luckily - take care fellow retires ☃️🍻👍


----------



## oldwheels (22 Apr 2020)

Another nice morning but still a cold wind. We used to get this every year about this season of year and when I lived in Bowling I took the opportunity of going eastwards as coming home I would have the wind behind me. Had my now usual trip up the Mishnish Lochs this morning and managing to push a higher gear uphill now so improving slowly but cannot get the distance without repeating the same bit over again which gets boring. More traffic than usual but slightly earlier in the morning than before. 
Somebody reported to the volunteers that I had looked at the Coop queue and gone away so being very old and frail obviously need assistance shopping. Got fed up with somebody on a mobile trying to phone me so eventually answered meaning to give an earful of abuse. Turns out to be somebody offering food boxes from Lidl/Aldi delivered. They cannot understand that what is in the boxes is not what I need and I do not trust anyone to do shopping to my satisfaction. Have to explain that the Coop seems incapable of organising stock deliveries from lorry load to lorry load rather that by an arbitrary clock timetable which means no stock in the morning. This person had no idea about anything much and thought that there was a pensioners time from 0800 to1000 which is nonsense. I know they mean well but sometimes since they have no background knowledge they are not much use. Whoever phoned obviously had never met me and had no idea who I was. I suspect I know who put them on to me but their motives are suspect.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Better than a camel toe!



Is that when you get sand between your toes.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Is that when you get sand between your toes.


No. Its when she gets erhh ahhh
I will let Mo answer that


----------



## 12boy (22 Apr 2020)

What does w9bz mean?


----------



## Duc gas (22 Apr 2020)

12boy said:


> What does w9bz mean?


Errrr, no idea 😇


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all it's
> View attachment 516976
> day for me


I never thought I'd be jealous of somebody who could get their own shopping! Being in the highly 'at risk' group, I'm stuck indoors having to rely on neighbours and relatives to get all my needs. I'm jotting on a notepad everything I need as I think of it and waiting until somebody offers to get it for me. 

I would much rather do my own shopping but so far I'm managing quite well. I just have to accept what they buy and not be too choosy about it. Being a positive kind of person, I look on it as a good opportunity to try new brands! 

One thing I will say and that is how good the authorities have been. I've had calls from my doctors (a nice lady spent at least 10 minutes on the phone checking up on me), Bedford council also put me on their register and called to see if they could help - and yesterday the local councillor (and mayor of Kempston) called me too. I certainly don't feel neglected, or that nobody cares about me! I almost feel a bit of a fraud because I'm ok in myself - normally quite fit and active - and really feel that I would like to be out there volunteering my services to help others - but being a high risk person I can't. I have resolved to make it right with all those who are helping me, once this damned virus thing is over.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

12boy said:


> What does w9bz mean?


Radio Callsign?
https://www.qrzcq.com/call/W9BZ


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I never thought I'd be jealous of somebody who could get their own shopping! Being in the highly 'at risk' group, I'm stuck indoors having to rely on neighbours and relatives to get all my needs. I'm jotting on a notepad everything I need as I think of it and waiting until somebody offers to get it for me.
> 
> I would much rather do my own shopping but so far I'm managing quite well. I just have to accept what they buy and not be too choosy about it. Being a positive kind of person, I look on it as a good opportunity to try new brands!
> 
> One thing I will say and that is how good the authorities have been. I've had calls from my doctors (a nice lady spent at least 10 minutes on the phone checking up on me), Bedford council also put me on their register and called to see if they could help - and yesterday the local councillor (and mayor of Kempston) called me too. I certainly don't feel neglected, or that nobody cares about me! I almost feel a bit of a fraud because I'm ok in myself - normally quite fit and active - and really feel that I would like to be out there volunteering my services to help others - but being a high risk person I can't. I have resolved to make it right with all those who are helping me, once this damned virus thing is over.


This is so good to read. I'm fortunate to have no underlying health issues so can do my own shopping. It's good to read of instances when people are receiving the extra help needed when so often all we hear is of how badly services are doing.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2020)

@Tenkaykev 
https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/how-to-care-for-calathea-32097893
This came up on my google page today. Hope it of interest to you


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2020)

Well I've been up since 5.00am. A second coffee is needed.

Weather is looking great again though I can see a breeze in the tops of trees. This will mean headwinds when I get to the top road.  I'm fed up with wind!! 8C at present.

Not sure what the rest of the day will bring. Not much I suspect.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2020)

Busy busy busy this morning .
0730 is the Aldi dash
Back home and get on the exercise bike
Take food to aunty and get her to sign a form (which I will pass through the window (thats an open window Classic)
Then, its pie shop time 
They do a pie, mash, peas and gravy for £4.00 but not sure to have that or make my own mushroom & onion gravy and throw a few frozen chips in..........what think the mass ???
I will report back later.
Have a good day all.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
@Dave7 Both?


----------



## Drago (23 Apr 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Is that when you get sand between your toes.



just don't google it.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2020)

Good morning people, a cool and cloudy morning, bike ride later.


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2020)

Sit on a chair with your right leg hanging and make clockwise circle with your foot now draw a number 6 in the air with your right hand.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2020)

@Dave7 buy the pie, make the chips and gravy, forget the peas.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Sit on a chair with your right leg hanging and make clockwise circle with your foot now draw a number 6 in the air with your right hand.


OK. I took up the challenge. Apart from feeling a bit daft I made a circle and drew a six.............three times. 

I can see today deteriorating before my eyes.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2020)

12boy said:


> What does w9bz mean?




Go away


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
Another warm one by the look of it 🌞🌞
I broke curfew and wandered up to the shops with Mrs Tenkay yesterday 😯 I hovered around the other side of the road people watching, one of my favourite pastimes. 
There's a Tesco express immediately adjacent to a M&S food hall and I was observing queue behaviour. A higher proportion of older people in the M&S queue, both queues well behaved👍

Second cup of coffee to drink then it's my turn first on the Turbo trainer🚲
Have a peaceful day folks 🚲🏃🚶🌞👍


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> OK. I took up the challenge. Apart from feeling a bit daft I made a circle and drew a six.............three times.
> 
> I can see today deteriorating before my eyes.



Both at the same time?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2020)

Good morning peeps. Cool here. Might drive into town to give the car a bit of a run. (Shut up classic).


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Both at the same time?


I did it last night.........made my foot turn the other direction  I presume that's what normally happens?

Chilly walk done but the sun is out so shouldn't take long to warm up.


----------



## Paulus (23 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Busy busy busy this morning .
> 0730 is the Aldi dash
> Back home and get on the exercise bike
> Take food to aunty and get her to sign a form (which I will pass through the window (thats an open window Classic)
> ...


Go for their pie and mash. Save on the cooking and washing up. 👍


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I did it last night.........made my foot turn the other direction  I presume that's what normally happens?
> 
> Chilly walk done but the sun is out so shouldn't take long to warm up.



It does for everyone I tried it on, apart from one on here who I guess is wired up wrong


----------



## oldwheels (23 Apr 2020)

Another nice sunny day with no wind so far. Gardening day so no cycling as will be too knackered by the time I get enough done.
Looking out my window the only traffic on the water is the occasional ferry plus some fish farm boats. Yesterday a bulk carrier with gravel went up the Sound. They go at a fair speed considering their size and probably take a few miles to even slow down.
One local creel boat is out at least once a week and sells his catch locally. Lobster, squats, crabs and what we call prawns but are variously called langoustine or norwegian lobsters. Never managed to get there in time as they sell out very quickly.


----------



## Paulus (23 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Today MrsP will be joining me on a bike ride, she doesn't do many miles normally but 5-6 is about her limit. So I need to do some shunting in the shed as her bike is right at the back. It will then need the usual fettlling to get it ready. 
The dog will be walked first and breakfast eaten.
Another day in paradise. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> It does for everyone I tried it on, apart from one on here who I guess is wired up wrong


 I shall try again both at the same time ................................when I've finished my porridge.


----------



## GM (23 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Happy St George's day.....@Paulus I've been trying to work it out how many years ago that we did the FNttC to Bognor, that was on a St George's day. One of those dates that sticks in your mind. 

Not a lot on today, just a doctor's telephone appointment at 9.30. I'd better get up then!


----------



## gavroche (23 Apr 2020)

Good morning all. Another sunny and warm day beginning.  Will take Molly on the beach later on and then .................. ??????? see what my wife has in store for me until turbo time about 4pm.  It is my daughter's birthday tomorrow , she will be 42. The Card Factory shop is closed so I will have to buy one from a supermarket.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> It does for everyone I tried it on, apart from one on here who I guess is wired up wrong



Couldn't do it. Arm and leg went in any direction they wanted to!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Sit on a chair with your right leg hanging and make clockwise circle with your foot now draw a number 6 in the air with your right hand.


Just did that. No problem except the woman opposite me in the bus station was giving me some strange looks


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just did that. No problem except the woman opposite me in the bus station was giving me some strange looks




Nothing new then. Everyone gives you strange looks.


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Will be firing up the CRV this morning, for the first time in a week, to nip down to my local brewery for emergency beer supplies.
Finished in the front garden yesterday, so we'll make a start at the rear later. Just doing an hour a day to stretch it out.


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just did that. No problem except the woman opposite me in the bus station was giving me some strange looks



Could you video it so that we can all see. Right leg and right arm.


----------



## dickyknees (23 Apr 2020)

Morning all. 

After a another dreadful night’s sleep I intend to give my new knees an airing on the bike today!

The forecast is slight winds and 17 degrees here today so a slow bimble and see how far I can go.


----------



## Drago (23 Apr 2020)

I might design my next tattoo today.


----------



## pawl (23 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 buy the pie, make the chips and gravy, forget the peas.




Am I odd.I hate gravy with fish and chips.Sends my chips soggy.

Mrs p used to have curry sauce on hers .😜😜😜😜


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> Am I odd.I hate gravy with fish and chips.Sends my chips soggy.
> 
> Mrs p used to have curry sauce on hers .😜😜😜😜


The trick is to let some gravy on just a few of the chips which you eat first. The rest can be dipped in the gravy one gob full as a time.
I cant stand the thought of gravy on fish either.


----------



## Poacher (23 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've been up since 5.00am. A second coffee is needed.
> 
> Weather is looking great again though I can see a breeze in the tops of trees. This will mean headwinds when I get to the top road.  _I'm fed up with wind!! _8C at present.
> 
> Not sure what the rest of the day will bring. Not much I suspect.


How did that get past the pre-posting @classic33 filter?


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Busy busy busy this morning .
> 0730 is the Aldi dash
> Back home and get on the exercise bike
> Take food to aunty and get her to sign a form (which I will pass through the window (thats an open window Classic)
> ...


I'd advise cooking them first, or at the least, defrost.


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2020)

I like gravy on chips with plenty of vinegar. 
Gravy on fish is a definite no no.


----------



## Paulus (23 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Happy St George's day.....@Paulus I've been trying to work it out how many years ago that we did the FNttC to Bognor, that was on a St George's day. One of those dates that sticks in your mind.
> 
> Not a lot on today, just a doctor's telephone appointment at 9.30. I'd better get up then!


A happy St. George's day to you John. 🍺🍺 and all on the forum.
Looking back through the calendar I think it would of been 2010 when the 23rd was on a Friday. 10 years goes quick.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning peeps. Cool here. Might drive into town to give the car a bit of a run. (Shut up classic).


Duly noted, for use at a later time.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Duly noted, for use at a later time.




You can also note that my exhaust is blowing a bit and my garage is only doing emergency repairs.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You can also note that my exhaust is blowing a bit and my garage is only doing emergency repairs.


Isn't that one such repair?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Isn't that one such repair?




I doubt it


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2020)

I have been for a spin. Breezy but not as bad as it's been. Lots of others out plus walkers too.


----------



## Paulus (23 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I doubt it


As a bodge, if the hole isn't large, a drinks can cut down one side and wrapped around the pipe, and wired in place. Assuming you can get to it that is.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> As a bodge, if the hole isn't large, a drinks can cut down one side and wrapped around the pipe, and wired in place. Assuming you can get to it that is.


Did you not used to get some sort of bandage type thing to wrap round?


----------



## Paulus (23 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you not used to get some sort of bandage type thing to wrap round?


I used to use something called gungum. Coat the inside of the can and then wrap and wire. My first car actually got through a MOT like that. I think the rules are a lot tighter now.😉

There was a bandage type but I think it contained asbestos so got banned a long while ago.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2020)

Can you do that with exhausts that have a catalytic converter?


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Can you do that with exhausts that have a catalytic converter?



Depends where the hole is , it will normally be ona welded joint and is not easy to wrap.


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2020)

Just got back from a tough 2 hour walk across the back fields and down by the river, saw one person the whole time and we kept our distance.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2020)

I got a little 52 miler in this morning. Out through Shilton, Withybrook, Ullesthorpe, Frolesworth and on to Cosby, across to Countesthorpe then turned for home through Peatling Magna, peatling Parva, Gilmorton and on to Ullesthorpe and Claybrook Parve then picked up my route out in reverse, back through Monks Kirby Withybrook, Shilton and into Coventry. Slightly chilly at first but warming up as the morning progressed, hard work on the way out into that stiff cold breeze, but fun flying in front of it on the way back, though I didn't spend as much time with a tail wind as I thought I might. So thats another hard but pleasant ride done, I was going better on this ride than on previous rides, my legs were fading towards the end, but not as much as on previous rides.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/47607155


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2020)

@welsh dragon I got to the pie shop. We are shortly going to have them with chips, mushroom & onion gravy and a slice of bread.
While in there I saw these pies that you might appreciate.
The label is blurred sorry.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I got a little 52 miler in this morning. Out through Shilton, Withybrook, Ullesthorpe, Frolesworth and on to Cosby, across to Countesthorpe then turned for home through Peatling Magna, peatling Parva, Gilmorton and on to Ullesthorpe and Claybrook Parve then picked up my route out in reverse, back through Monks Kirby Withybrook, Shilton and into Coventry. Slightly chilly at first but warming up as the morning progressed, hard work on the way out into that stiff cold breeze, but fun flying in front of it on the way back, though I didn't spend as much time with a tail wind as I thought I might. So thats another hard but pleasant ride done, I was going better on this ride than on previous rides, my legs were fading towards the end, but not as much as on previous rides.
> 
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/47607155


Little 52 miles!! That is getting to be what I call a long ride these days.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You can also note that my exhaust is blowing a bit and my garage is only doing emergency repairs.


Can you get some gum gum? That does a good interim job.


----------



## Paulus (23 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Little 52 miles!! That is getting to be what I call a long ride these days.


Surely not for a fit lass like you?


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Little 52 miles!! That is getting to be what I call a long ride these days.



50-60 miles is about an average ride for me these days, 60 plus is a long ride and below 50 is a short ride.


----------



## Paulus (23 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can you get some gum gum? That does a good interim job.


Amazon and Halfords do it.


----------



## 12boy (23 Apr 2020)

When I tried the leg circle hand 6 thing I began the 6 at the end and there was no problem as that was clockwise too. When it occurred to me to begin at the top as normal people apparently do, the leg immediately went counter clockwise. Never did follow directions properly.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2020)

Yes, my max i


Mo1959 said:


> Little 52 miles!! That is getting to be what I call a long ride these days.


Yes, my max is 40ish nowadays.


----------



## dickyknees (23 Apr 2020)

Well my new knees liked the sun

Glorious 9.5 miles @ 10 mph average. Getting used to this slow riding now, not that I was fast before. 
The smell of gorse is glorious and blossom out, blue skies etc, etc. Lovely day.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Well my new knees liked the sun
> 
> Glorious 9.5 miles @ 10 mph average. Getting used to this slow riding now, not that I was fast before.
> The smell of gorse is glorious and blossom out, blue skies etc, etc. Lovely day.


Well done dickyknees, good to hear.


----------



## dickyknees (23 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well done dickyknees, good to hear.



Thank you, getting there slowly. Knees are tired now though.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Well my new knees liked the sun
> 
> Glorious 9.5 miles @ 10 mph average. Getting used to this slow riding now, not that I was fast before.
> The smell of gorse is glorious and blossom out, blue skies etc, etc. Lovely day.


I noticed when I passed the gorse there was a lovely smell coming from it with the sun hitting it.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> 50-60 miles is about an average ride for me these days, 60 plus is a long ride and below 50 is a short ride.



It’s taken me two rides this week to get to the length of your ‘ short ‘ rides lol 😂


----------



## Duc gas (23 Apr 2020)

Busy today - a very nice 40 mile cycle followed by a few hours delivering ppe to local district nurses and food delivery to parents, then Mrs gas wanted her hair dyeing- me a hairdresser who’d have thought it 😂 Good news is I managed to squirt dye on her trousers which are now ruined so I may have been sacked 👍 Barbecue chef up next..... stay safe 🍻


----------



## numbnuts (23 Apr 2020)




----------



## Duc gas (23 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 517325


😏


----------



## GM (23 Apr 2020)

Nearly time for this folks.......


----------



## Drago (23 Apr 2020)

Currently in a video SAR meeting. Bored.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> It’s taken me two rides this week to get to the length of your ‘ short ‘ rides lol 😂



Yes, but you were out and pedalling, thats whats important.


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2020)

I could hear clapping and pots & pans being beaten in the distance, so I loosed off 4 rounds from my 1911 in support.
It all went suddenly quiet..........


----------



## Drago (23 Apr 2020)

I fired my punt gun in celebration.


----------



## screenman (23 Apr 2020)

2.6 challenge, are you planning anything?


----------



## Drago (23 Apr 2020)

Mrs D tells me I should have got the clap for the NHS.


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Mrs D tells me I should have got the clap for the NHS.


That's going above and beyond.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2020)

it was dark at 5.00am.


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Yet another ☀ one.


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2020)

Morning all looking out across the back fields as I lay in bed with a cup of tea, not sure if it is misty or foggy out there. Have a good day.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2020)

Good morning. Starting to feel human now. It's a beautiful morning, sun is shining, clear blue sky and, ,🤞, little wind.

It's the Edgworth ride today. A touch more climbing than I fancy but the beauty of the ride more than compensates for this.

After that who knows. Right now I need to look for car insurance. This could be tedious. Last year we went for two cars on one policy which means this year I need to check both individual prices and a dual price. I didn't think of that at the time.

We're with People's Energy for utilities. I had an email last night asking if I would contribute towards their fund to support those who are hitting fuel poverty through Covid-19. People's Energy is a Social Enterprise which was one factor in chosing them as our supplier.

The email states if every customer donated £1 it would raise £100,000. I'm inclined to send £20 and think they will easily exceed £1m. I shall decide during my ride.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Yet another glorious day, it's Mrs Tenkay's turn on the turbo trainer first today, she's following a route from John O’Groats to Land's End, I'm heading up the other way. Perhaps our routes will cross 🤔
Hope to finish by the time lockdown ends 😁👍🚲

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🚶🏃🌞🌞


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2020)

Good morning all. Today is going to be another glorious day here. 

Stay Safe folks.


----------



## Paulus (24 Apr 2020)

Morning all, I've been awake since 4am . A very early dog walk has been had. Now it is time for breakfast.
Another sunny day here, as it is for the country.
A ride out on the bike later this morning for 20 miles or so. It's great on the bike ar the moment. I can only imagine that this was what it was like 60 or 70 years ago as there is so little traffic on the roads 😁.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2020)

Walk done and breakfast finished and it's not even 8am. What now?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Walk done and breakfast finished and it's not even 8am. What now?


Have you fed Miss Molly?


----------



## The Jogger (24 Apr 2020)

Morning all, there was a lack of bicycles both in lbs and online, many not in stock or a long wait so Mrs j ended up choosing a Mongoose Crossway Sport which she said is fine for now but will probably change it in the not too distant future. I rode it and it was fine. 
Allotment today.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you fed Miss Molly?


Yep. She's first before anything else. Lol.


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2020)

I have risen! 

Been up since 0620, but got carried away dog walking, breakfast making and house tidying.


----------



## dickyknees (24 Apr 2020)

Good morning all.
Sleep still an issue with these new knees, awake at 04:00 and 06:00. A little better. 



Mo1959 said:


> Walk done and breakfast finished and it's not even 8am. What now?


Same as yesterday or tomorrow? 

It has the makings of another nice day so I should venture out on the bike as rehab later.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Going to be a glorious day by the look of it.


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2020)

The patio table has been dismantled and a day of belt sanding is planed.


----------



## GM (24 Apr 2020)

Morning all. We've got another Asda delivery coming this morning, I wonder if there's any more medicine coming with it 🍷. I could get used to this lark


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> The patio table has been dismantled and a day of belt sanding is planed.


Was that deliberate?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2020)

Hello is the best I can do.
What time is it?
Bloody 'ell, what year is it?
We had a drink or two last night and both slept heavy......didn't wake till after 0800. No hangover or headache etc, just a very heavy sleep.
Beautiful sunny day though and quite warm.
Today is grass mowing day. Sooo looking forward to it, can hardly find my coffee mug.
Sadly I have a tooth problem (two actually).
I have a cap on one tooth. Yesterday while eating there was an ominous crack and now I cant bite on that area and its a constant ache. 
The tooth next to it decided to lose a filling last week. No pain but a rather large cavity.
All dentists are closed. I will try to grin and bear it


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. We've got another Asda delivery coming this morning, I wonder if there's any more medicine coming with it 🍷. I could get used to this lark


What did you say your address was


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Good morning all.
> Sleep still an issue with these new knees, awake at 04:00 and 06:00. A little better.
> 
> 
> ...


dicky, when they hurt can't you just take them out and put them in a glass of water, like false teeth ?


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Was that deliberate?



10 out of 10.


----------



## Paulus (24 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sadly I have a tooth problem (two actually).
> I have a cap on one tooth. Yesterday while eating there was an ominous crack and now I cant bite on that area and its a constant ache.
> The tooth next to it decided to lose a filling last week. No pain but a rather large cavity.
> All dentists are closed. I will try to grin and bear it


You could always try this method----

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-52321910


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hello is the best I can do.
> What time is it?
> Bloody 'ell, what year is it?
> We had a drink or two last night and both slept heavy......didn't wake till after 0800. No hangover or headache etc, just a very heavy sleep.
> ...



Why did you leave your coffee mug in the long grass?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> You could always try this method----
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-52321910


Yes, I heard about that. It may come to that but I am "hoping against hope" that I can last till the lock down is over


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, I heard about that. It may come to that but I am "hoping against hope" that I can last till the lock down is over


I am surprised dentists haven't been classed as essential, at least for toothache. No pain worse.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am surprised dentists haven't been classed as essential, at least for toothache. No pain worse.


I phoned just in the hope but there is just a recorded message with an email address for you to send in questions. Very helpful


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Why did you leave your coffee mug in the long grass?


I am still asleep, leave me alone


----------



## GM (24 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What did you say your address was




Pop round anytime Dave, address is ....Westminster, London SW1A 1AA


----------



## gavroche (24 Apr 2020)

Bonjour. Been up ages, at least about an hour  and Molly and Rusty fed ( Rusty is our cat ),had breakfast and now contemplating what to do next. Can't take Molly for her daily walk until this afternoon although I take her twice sometimes, hoping nobody will notice.  again today and sent my daughter a virtual birthday card . Wife still in bed, playing with her phone.
I might put my bikes on the stand and clean them up ........ again ! 
I bought two solar spotlight from Aldi yesterday at £4.99 each but I think I need at least another two.
It is good to chat isn't it?


----------



## oldwheels (24 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hello is the best I can do.
> What time is it?
> Bloody 'ell, what year is it?
> We had a drink or two last night and both slept heavy......didn't wake till after 0800. No hangover or headache etc, just a very heavy sleep.
> ...


Our dentist is available for emergencies and they say you will be seen if in pain so it probably depends on the practice.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Apr 2020)

Just been phoning various people and contemplating the changes as you tend to do when retired. When I came here local numbers were not in common use.You just asked the local operator for the person you wished to speak to and they would track them down if not at home or work. This meant that you could get a phone call " Hello operator here have you seen Willie Mann this morning" to which the answer could be "yes he was heading along towards the pier a wee while ago". "ok thanks I'll try there".
The downside was that nothing could be regarded as private so there were no secrets over the phone.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Been up ages, at least about an hour  and Molly and Rusty fed ( Rusty is our cat ),had breakfast and now contemplating what to do next. Can't take Molly for her daily walk until this afternoon although I take her twice
> Wife still in bed, playing with her phone.


I have never heard it called that before


----------



## gavroche (24 Apr 2020)

Oh dear! I think dementia is settling in. I called my daughter and sent her a virtual birthday card too, only to be told that her birthday is actually next Monday !!  
This lockdown is beginning to affect my brain.


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Apr 2020)

I tried that leg waving/ arm drawing thing earlier. Made an awful mess. Maybe I should have put my mug of coffee down first?

Live and learn... (slowly).


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all looking out across the back fields as I lay in bed with a cup of tea, not sure if it is misty or foggy out there. Have a good day.


I'd say it were hazy in that case.


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2020)

Ride done. I'm normally and afternoon rider but went early today. It was cooler than I'd thought, but quickly warmed up when some chump on an MTB tried to T bone me. Luckily I was wide away and keep practicing my drills, so seeing him at the junction as I approached I'd already subconsciously moved towards the crown of the road and allowed my speed to bleed off a little, so the only injury was to my Y fronts and his eardrums when I rebuked him for his stupidity.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Ride done. I'm normally and afternoon rider but went early today. It was cooler than I'd thought, but quickly warmed up when some chump on an MTB tried to T bone me. Luckily I was wide away and keep practicing my drills, so seeing him at the junction as I approached I'd already subconsciously moved towards the crown of the road and allowed my speed to bleed off a little, so the only injury was to my Y fronts and his eardrums when I rebuked him for his stupidity.


What damage did the Y-fronts sustain when you rebuked him?


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am still asleep, leave me alone


You mean to say we are all appearing in your dream. Do we get paid for appearing?


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2020)

Doggie walk done along Velator Pill.
It's thar'ot out there! 



























You can see my place from here. 






Going to have a cuppa then making a start in the back garden.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean to say we are all appearing in your dream. Do we get paid for appearing?


Not a chance.
Welshie already makes me pay royalties for some of my dreams.


----------



## Paulus (24 Apr 2020)

Good afternoon everyone. Just got back from my ride. I am now making a pot of tea and will relax in the garden. 
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/c9KmjcsFW5


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am surprised dentists haven't been classed as essential, at least for toothache. No pain worse.


Mine is doing emergency work. Phone the usual number and then they call in the relevant people and call back with a time to attend.

Mine also called me the day lockdown started and asked me to go that afternoon to complete a course of treatment. He was concerned things might go wrong if he didn't do this.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2020)

Wonderful ride this morning across some beautiful Lancashire moors. Spotted a cycle buddy heading the other way so we had a good catch up. Bin shorts and summer jersey. Fabulous.

Allotment and garden next.

🤫 Illegal gathering with friends on our allotment at 18.00. Bring your own drink, chair etc.🤫


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2020)

Gardening interrupted by beer.
Might need a nap now.........


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2020)

Afternoon folks. I have bimbled. Not far bit it was very pleasant and hot here.


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Apr 2020)

Afternoon all. Strawberry plants tided up and four fence panels stained, think that enough garden type stuff for today. Am now finishing lunch and a glass of wine and thinking it might be time for a little potter on a bike . Think it will have to be my mountain bike as I just cannot be bothered to change into cycling clothing . Think it’s the wine lol 😂


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon folks. I have bimbled. Not far bit it was very pleasant and hot here.
> 
> View attachment 517501
> 
> ...


That looks nice.
What river is that ??


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That looks nice.
> What river is that ??




It's the Dovey.


----------



## 12boy (24 Apr 2020)

Welsh Dragon and Dirk.......Your pictures are amazing....what a green and beautiful land. Just now getting a tinge of green here. Doubt the trees will leaf out for a month but the lilacs will any day, now. " ApriI is the cruelest month, breeding lilacs out of the dead land."


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Gardening interrupted by beer.
> Might need a nap now.........


Just as long as you don't do what one fella has done, fallen asleep on a sunlounger in his garden, facing, and sloping towards the main road.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's the Dovey.


You might think I'm a sad man but rivers fascinate me eg where they start, how small streams merge into bigger ones etc.
When I lived on the Wirral we thought of the Mersey as ours but it actually starts the other side of Manchester.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> Am I odd.I hate gravy with fish and chips.Sends my chips soggy.
> 
> Mrs p used to have curry sauce on hers .😜😜😜😜



No more odd than I am, I don't like anything on my chips, except, ketchup.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> No more odd than I am, I don't like anything on my chips, except, ketchup.


Mayo?
Salt n vinegar?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2020)

36 miles done. Few hills and legs not feeling great. Lots of others out today including families by the looks of things. Great to see.

I also thought the traffic around here had picked up drastically.


----------



## Paulus (24 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 36 miles done. Few hills and legs not feeling great. Lots of others out today including families by the looks of things. Great to see.
> 
> I also thought the traffic around here had picked up drastically.


I noticed an increase in traffic levels today. Not much, but noticable.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2020)

Seems to be more people out and about here as well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Apr 2020)

Ordered last night, delivered 5 minutes ago. It arrived chilled, ready to drink in 5-4-3-2-1 🍺
Local ( Bare Faced) brewery 😁🍺


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 517531
> 
> 
> Ordered last night, delivered 5 minutes ago. It arrived chilled, ready to drink in 5-4-3-2-1 🍺
> Local ( Bare Faced) brewery 😁🍺


Is that picture before, or after, consumption?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Is that picture before, or after, consumption?


Was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Was thinking exactly the same thing.


I'd say that he's dehydrated........


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2020)

More traffic here too. My twit neighbour just drove his Aston Martin 300 metres to the shop and came back with a paper and a pint of milk - at any other time thatd be daft, but when non essential journeys are off the menu that's just a pith take. Looking at traffic numbers more and more people seem to be taking the pees with it today.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> More traffic here too. My twit neighbour just drove his Aston Martin 300 metres to the shop and came back with a paper and a pint of milk - at any other time thatd be daft, but when non essential journeys are off the menu that's just a pith take. Looking at traffic numbers more and more people seem to be taking the pees with it today.


My nephew owns an Aston Martin Vantage and lives in your neck of the woods.
I'll have a word......


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> My nephew owns an Aston Martin Vantage and lives in your neck of the woods.
> *I'll have a word......*


You do that.


----------



## screenman (24 Apr 2020)

The sanding down of the patio table is finished, just realized it was about 150ft of 100x50. Why do I do that, feet and metric, odd.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> The sanding down of the patio table is finished, just realized it was about 150ft of 100x50. Why do I do that, feet and metric, odd.


.
They were twice that size before you started though.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2020)

Night all


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night all


Sithi


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2020)

Good day. Been up since 4.00. This is getting beyond a joke. Another glorious day is dawning. I shall now attempt a doze and ride my bike later.

Our Amaryllis is flowering well........today is going to be exciting.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2020)

Morning all, reassemble of the patio table begins today, it is going to be a lot different to the old style that it was.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Yay, it's the weekend at last! 

Oh.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Yay, it's the weekend at last!
> 
> Oh.



Are you sure I thought today was day.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2020)

Morning folks. Couldn't sleep last night. Finally got an hour or so of sleep.

Over cast and dull here and it looks like rain is on the way for us. I have stuff do so so thats ok.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Off out for a decent ride this morning and then attacking the rear garden again later.


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Paulus (25 Apr 2020)

Morning all fellow members. 
What to do today is the big question. 
Cut the front grass? That will take up 5 minutes. 
Walk the dog, an hour or so. 
A few domestics, another hour.
Drink beer? However long it takes. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow members.
> What to do today is the big question.
> Cut the front grass? That will take up 5 minutes.
> Walk the dog, an hour or so.
> ...


Walk dog.......drink beer. That's your day sorted.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2020)

Morning. Nearly 7 miles walked. Overcast and chilly at the moment. Sun not to break through till lunchtime. The weather is breaking down, but can't really complain as it's been a great spell.

The bluebells are reluctant to appear up here so far. Only just peeping through now.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Apr 2020)

Another nice sunny day in prospect with a light NW wind forecast. Back to the rotovator for a final run over the veg patch. I have nothing planted yet but some seedlings are coming on. Some may regard this as a bit late but the ground is only just getting warmed up and late planting does not seem to hinder the growth.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Nearly 7 miles walked. Overcast and chilly at the moment. Sun not to break through till lunchtime. The weather is breaking down, but can't really complain as it's been a great spell.
> 
> The bluebells are reluctant to appear up here so far. Only just peeping through now.
> 
> View attachment 517696



The bluebells in my garden seem to be a blank this year. Normally there is a good display but this year only one has flowered underneath one of the shrubs.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> The sanding down of the patio table is finished, just realized it was about 150ft of 100x50. Why do I do that, feet and metric, odd.


I used to work with a guy that would regularly say eg get me a sheet of 600mm x 3 feet of 5mm. Caught in a time warp.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, reassemble of the patio table begins today, it is going to be a lot different to the old style that it was.


I, personally, could not be arsed with all that. I would rather waste £50 and buy a new one.
I had a mate (not seen for years) that could not sit.....he just had to find some diy to do. It makes me tired just thinking about it.
But...... I take my hat off to those that can and do .


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I, personally, could not be arsed with all that. I would rather waste £50 and buy a new one.
> I had a mate (not seen for years) that could not sit.....he just had to find some diy to do. It makes me tired just thinking about it.
> But...... I take my hat off to those that can and do .



I am not good at sitting, i like projects.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> I am not good at sitting, i like projects.


I like _thinking about _projects


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2020)

A late good morning to all.
My plan was to be out at 0700 for an 8 mile walk and then I thought "why bother, I will let Mo do it for me".
You let me down Mo as you only did 7. Nip out and do another mile will you.....ta.
But I really did over sleep and am not in the mood for much. Lawns still need mowing and as rain is due tomorrow I must do it. No, really I must....really.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I, personally, could not be arsed with all that. I would rather waste £50 and buy a new one.
> I had a mate (not seen for years) that could not sit.....he just had to find some diy to do. It makes me tired just thinking about it.
> But...... I take my hat off to those that can and do .


I'm like you. I think I am inherently lazy by nature.  Even takes a lot to get me to do housework!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2020)

I love watching other people work. I could sit and watch them all day.


----------



## pawl (25 Apr 2020)

Morning all.Bit brass monkeys here this morning.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Apr 2020)

Well, it had to be done.

No hairdressers open, during lockdown, and, Mrs @BoldonLad needed a hairdresser.

What can be difficult about that, I thought, it is just cutting in a straight line.

Hmm.... Mrs @BoldonLad has retired to her "hairdressing room" to attempt to rescue the result.

Don't think I will be asked to do that again


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2020)

A helpful post/link, maybe/perhaps/who knows, for those who are having trouble finding things to do.
https://www.wikihow.com/Be-Idle

Pictures included!!


----------



## GM (25 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Wondering what to do first, mow the grass for the third time this week, or wash the windows for the second time this week 🤔

@Tenkaykev I've been doing something similar to your turbo LeJog, only on the rowing machine. I row along with a YouTube video of the Oxford and Cambridge boat race, makes it a tad less boring!


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Apr 2020)

Good morning one and all, my apologies for being late on parade today. I jumped on the Turbo first thing and sort of got a bit absorbed with getting past Launceston 
Mrs Tenkay is back from the shops with fresh croissants, she's on the turbo at the moment so I'm gazing at the croissants and waiting for her to finish 'cos I'm hungry!
I had an email from Brompton regarding the 2.6 challenge that is happening tomorrow in lieu of the London Marathon. Fold / unfold your Brommie in under 26 seconds. I've suggested a challenge amongst our local WhatsApp Brompton group. Honour bound not to cheat, slowest gets the first round in once the lockdown is lifted


----------



## numbnuts (25 Apr 2020)




----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Wondering what to do first, mow the grass for the third time this week, or wash the windows for the second time this week 🤔
> 
> @Tenkaykev I've been doing something similar to your turbo LeJog, only on the rowing machine. I row along with a YouTube video of the Oxford and Cambridge boat race, makes it a tad less boring!



I hope it's not the one where the boats got swamped


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2020)

Just back from my morning bimble. Bit windy over the top and the roads haven't got any smoother over winter!
Still, reasonably please with that, considering I've had a 6 month lay off from any real cycling. Still a ways to go to get up to the 17.8 mph average I managed on this anti clockwise loop a couple of years ago.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2020)

Well I've had a nice ride. Just making a sandwich and cup of tea. I don't often eat pork pies but right now I'd swap my Cervelo for one!

I might read the paper this afternoon........


----------



## GM (25 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've had a nice ride. Just making a sandwich and cup of tea. I don't often eat pork pies but right now I'd swap my Cervelo for one!
> 
> I might read the paper this afternoon........




Another pork pie lover here, with a slight suggestion of mustard, 'perfecto' .... currently having a mashed banana and jam sandwich, listening to pick of the pops, my era as well


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I don't often eat pork pies but right now I'd swap my Cervelo for one!


Now I happen to have a spare pork pie at the back of the fridge.
I think the best before date was 2016 .
Where shall we meet for the swap??


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Another pork pie lover here, with a slight suggestion of mustard, 'perfecto' .... currently having a mashed banana and jam sandwich, listening to pick of the pops, my era as well


Banana and jam . How were you ever allowed on this forum.
On the plus side, I am also listening to POTPs......I was so in love with Francois Hardy


----------



## GM (25 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Banana and jam . How were you ever allowed on this forum.
> On the plus side, I am also listening to POTPs......I was so in love with Francois Hardy




It's part of my 5 a day! ....I was in love with Judith Durham, still am


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> It's part of my 5 a day! ....I was in love with Judith Durham, still am


I loved Una Stubbs.*
Still do. 

*And Kathy Kirby.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> I loved Una Stubbs.*
> Still do.
> 
> *And Kathy Kirby.



I went off her after the way she treated Wurzel Gummidge


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> It's part of my 5 a day! ....I was in love with Judith Durham, still am


Ohh yes, she was beautiful.
I had a good snog with Marianne Faithfull once......yum yum. I bet she has never forgotten it


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I went off her after the way she treated Wurzel Gummidge


Some women can be really bitchy.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now I happen to have a spare pork pie at the back of the fridge.
> I think the best before date was 2016 .
> Where shall we meet for the swap??


Social distancing my friend, social distancing. Fortunately the urge has left me.

Just remembered my pedals or cleats were squeaking this morning. I shall go and oil them.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> It's part of my 5 a day! ....I was in love with Judith Durham, still am


Now that is a terrible admission


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2020)

I was going to do some gardening this afternoon; but after I got back from my ride I had a shower, partook of a spot of luncheon, had a beer ............. and then fell asleep in my garden chair.
Can't be arsed to pick up a fork 'n spade now.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Apr 2020)

It's been a 

 day if I don't do something tomorrow it will be worse


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2020)

I think we are in for a downpour soon. 😠


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2020)

Finished reading Geddy Lee's Big Beautiful Book of Bass. Probably the heaviest book I've ever read.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think we are in for a downpour soon. 😠


That will make a change


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2020)

I'm on the I-Player watching Queen, The legendary 1975 hammersmith concert.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00p4hgm/queen-the-legendary-1975-concert


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2020)

And yep, the rain is here.


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And yep, the rain is here.


Sun's out here.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's been a
> View attachment 517808
> day if I don't do something tomorrow it will be worse


On yer trike!


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think we are in for a downpour soon. 😠



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jHPOzQzk9Qo


----------



## numbnuts (25 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> On yer trike!


My legs ache may go for a walk tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My legs ache may go for a walk tomorrow


Taking your legs with you?


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2020)

Oh dear! things look odd.


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Oh dear! things look odd.


Take more water with it.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2020)

I better not post tonigjt, as I have been poisen ed.


----------



## pawl (25 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning one and all, my apologies for being late on parade today. I jumped on the Turbo first thing and sort of got a bit absorbed with getting past Launceston
> Mrs Tenkay is back from the shops with fresh croissants, she's on the turbo at the moment so I'm gazing at the croissants and waiting for her to finish 'cos I'm hungry!
> I had an email from Brompton regarding the 2.6 challenge that is happening tomorrow in lieu of the London Marathon. Fold / unfold your Brommie in under 26 seconds. I've suggested a challenge amongst our local WhatsApp Brompton group. Honour bound not to cheat, slowest gets the first round in once the lockdown is lifted




As I have nothing else to do I am going to workout the mechanics of inventing a ride side by side turbo trainer with six feet of separation 

What’s that little voice in my head saying suggest buying another turbo ,


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Take more water with it.



Too late.


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2020)

I've downed half a bottle of Teachers while watching all three Godfather films one after the other, and it's fair to day that I'm a bit squiffy.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> I've downed half a bottle of Teachers while watching all three Godfather films one after the other, and it's fair to day that I'm a bit squiffy.




Fair to day? Yep def squiffy


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2020)

I've had an interesting evening. I found our wedding album a few weeks ago looking very tatty, and then found a spare unused album and thought I might put the wedding photo's in the fresh album, I also thought I'd put the photo's on the computer. Thats when the fun started, the scanning software that ships with Ubuntu is a bit too basic so I downloaded the full fat version of it from the package manager,  I haven't used that software for very many years and had forgotten how complicated it was, I ended up spending an hour relearning enough about it to do the job in hand.


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


>


Someone else up. I've been up since 5am. Can't be bothered doing much though. Off for a walk as I definitely need some fresh air. I used to enjoy a very early cycle but can't seem to get motivated for that these days.


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Someone else up. I've been up since 5am. Can't be bothered doing much though. Off for a walk as I definitely need some fresh air. I used to enjoy a very early cycle but can't seem to get motivated for that these days.


I'm having a rest day from cycling my legs are definitely tired.

Right now I'm determined to do several small chores. We shall see how that goes. Mrs P has been awake all night. I had to leave for the spare room!! 😴


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2020)

morning all, I'll finish scanning the photos this morning, I've got the ironing to do and we may have a walk in the park this afternoon.


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Apr 2020)

Morning all . Lovely morning so far , though I believe rain showers are coming.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
Got up at 7:00 only to find out it was 6:00 🤔
Another lovely sunny day ahead🌞
Spoke with daughter and grandson up in Leeds last night, we're definitely having a big family reunion once this has run its course 🙏
Have a happy and peaceful day folks 
🌞🏃🚶🚲👍


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Very misty here at the moment. I hope the weather clears. Have a good one and stay safe.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Rather grey and gloomy out there today. Think the past couple of weeks have spoiled me. Wonder how a potential change in weather might affect the way I feel in lockdown? Might be better being 'stuck' at home if it's miserable outside.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2020)

I have risen!

Been up an hour. Muttley walked, now settling with a Clooney's.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning all. Very misty here at the moment. I hope the weather clears. Have a good one and stay safe.


Same here when I was out. Sun is trying to break through now though.


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2020)

It's getting better here as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's getting better here as well.
> View attachment 518003


Nice shrubs. Is that an azalea on the right of the gate?


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Nice to wake up to pictures of @welsh dragon 's bush.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice shrubs. Is that an azalea on the right of the gate?




Yes. It's a lovely mauve colour and the one next to it is white when the flowers come out.


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2020)

Morning all, just had coffee and toast, I may get out of bed soon.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2020)

Morning all


----------



## pawl (26 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, just had coffee and toast, I may get out of bed soon.




Nothing worse than crumbs in the bed..


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2020)

Doggie walking next, then doing some gardening.
Getting bored with this lockdown now.


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2020)

I am up.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2020)

It's getting windy............I can see no ride happening today. I shall see. Maybe just a short one.


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walking next, then doing some gardening.
> Getting bored with this lockdown now.



Me to, I'm running out of things to do.


----------



## gavroche (26 Apr 2020)

Morning all. I think the weather is changing, rather dull so far and rain forecasted from Tuesday for the rest of the week. Maybe we just had summer? More painting to do today and guess what? If it rains next week, painting will be done inside then as my dear wife said last night that the guest room needs redecorating. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walking next, then doing some gardening.
> Getting bored with this lockdown now.


I just want everyone to be back at work and school so it's quieter during the day


----------



## GM (26 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Lovely morning here. Nice and quiet, hardly any traffic, clean air for a change. Begin selfish, but I quite like this lockdown


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2020)

Can't remember if I've said Good Morning or not? 🤔 but I do know it's Sunday. Another beautiful but cooler day at present.

I've decided tea will be pork fillet with honey and ginger, asparagus (from my allotment) and Charlotte potatoes. ALDI had very reasonably priced pork fillet, enough for three meals for two, so thought I'd give it a go. Cut in thirds and popped in the freezer.

The rest of today will be small jobs interrupted by a bit of general arsing about.

All our good friends on the terrace are admitting to finding this hard now. I sense it here. Chin up guys we are going to get there - sane!!


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2020)

Turbo session done, not by me though Pam has more energy than myself this morning.


----------



## Paulus (26 Apr 2020)

Good morning everyone, just back from walking the dog. Lots of people milling about over the fields plus lots of people on bikes who haven't ridden one in a long time, if ever. You can see them on bikes too small or the saddle too low wobbling along. Still, hopefully they might get the bug and carry on cycling.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2020)

Dog walked, breakfast served, house tidied, bass practiced, now bored.


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning everyone, just back from walking the dog. Lots of people milling about over the fields plus lots of people on bikes who haven't ridden one in a long time, if ever. You can see them on bikes too small or the saddle too low wobbling along. Still, hopefully they might get the bug and carry on cycling.


I've noticed that around here as well.
Just come back around the Marshes and there's more people out on bikes than there would be in the height of tourist season. A lot of brand new bikes as well. Mainly family groups.


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2020)

Jobs a good un! All wedding photos transferred to a new album and scanned into the computer.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2020)

Well its been a sh*t day so far
Got up at 0600 feeling fine but lterally 5 minutes later my legs had gone, I seemed to weigh a ton. Sweat was pouring out. MrD was putting a cold flannel on my forehead.
Then, within minutes she came down with it, exactly the same. NO FLU SYMPTOMS THOUGH.
We just had to lie there.
At 1200 we managed to get down stairs on our bums. Had some sliced peaches and an ice cream for brunch and are slobbing in the conservatory hoping it goes as quickly as it came.


----------



## pawl (26 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well its been a sh*t day so far
> Got up at 0600 feeling fine but lterally 5 minutes later my legs had gone, I seemed to weigh a ton. Sweat was pouring out. MrD was putting a cold flannel on my forehead.
> Then, within minutes she came down with it, exactly the same. NO FLU SYMPTOMS THOUGH.
> We just had to lie there.
> At 1200 we managed to get down stairs on our bums. Had some sliced peaches and an ice cream for brunch and are slobbing in the conservatory hoping it goes as quickly as it came.




Take care you can’t be too careful.Hope you both feel better soo


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2020)

Dunwalking, it was muddy and I didn't know where I was going as I had never been there before and there were too many people for my liking😷


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2020)

Lifted 5 square yards of turf from rear garden to extend my patio.
Warm work.
Beer time.


----------



## pawl (26 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've noticed that around here as well.
> Just come back around the Marshes and there's more people out on bikes than there would be in the height of tourist season. A lot of brand new bikes as well. Mainly family groups.




Same here.There is one bloke on a a mountain bike that has passed me coming in the opposite direction last three times I have been out.I always say good morning no response.Think I will have to push him into the ditch and teach him a littler cycling etiquette 

Then again perhaps not he’s a big sod.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2020)

Have renewed the insurance on both cars and saved £150 but lost about an hour and half of my life! Jeez it's no wonder some people don't bother. Saga this year first time they've come up trumps for a while. Bye, bye LV.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Lifted 5 square yards of turf from rear garden to extend my patio.
> Warm work.
> Beer time.


Who's annoyed you?


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well its been a sh*t day so far
> Got up at 0600 feeling fine but lterally 5 minutes later my legs had gone, I seemed to weigh a ton. Sweat was pouring out. MrD was putting a cold flannel on my forehead.
> Then, within minutes she came down with it, exactly the same. NO FLU SYMPTOMS THOUGH.
> We just had to lie there.
> At 1200 we managed to get down stairs on our bums. Had some sliced peaches and an ice cream for brunch and are slobbing in the conservatory hoping it goes as quickly as it came.


Hope the pair of you are okay, and that it's nowt more than a reaction to mushy peas.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2020)

Do any of you use the Hive central heating control from British Gas? The one which allows you to control the heating away from the house. Before lockdown we thought it would be useful for when we are away. Now that travel plans are up in the air - not short-term but long-term as well - I'm not so sure.

Mrs P is convinced we need a new central heating thermostat. This would cost £150+ including fitting, boiler unit etc. As Hive includes all this for £167 it still seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2020)

@PaulSB, how would you go about
A) getting hold of the thermostat, and
B) fitting it.
As British Gas has suspended all routine work/non emergency work for the duration.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Do any of you use the Hive central heating control from British Gas? The one which allows you to control the heating away from the house. Before lockdown we thought it would be useful for when we are away. Now that travel plans are up in the air - not short-term but long-term as well - I'm not so sure.
> 
> Mrs P is convinced we need *a new central heating thermostat*. This would cost £150+ including fitting, boiler unit etc. As Hive includes all this for £167 it still seems like a good deal to me.



What evidence that you need a new thermostat?

I was convinced by Mrs @BoldonLad that we needed a new thermostat (not a Hive, a Honeywell device). It works perfectly, or, it would, if Mrs @BoldonLad left it to "thermostat". 

What actually happens is, 

- Mrs @BoldonLad sets it to (say) 20C.
- living room heats to 20C
- thermostat turns off heating
- about 30 seconds later, Mrs @BoldonLad says "it is cold in here"
- thermostat is turned up a couple of degrees
- above cycle repeats until living room is like a tropical jungle
- I make occasional references to global warming and Ms Thunberg, and leave the room for somewhere in the house bearable


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2020)

Why is this bl**dy big black cloud following me.
Looks like I will be phoning 111 tomorrow.
This cap/crown is virtually hanging off now. I cannot chew anything at all.....hence peaches and ice cream for brunch. Rice pudding for tea.
Phoned the dentist and the recorded message says to text a land line number. Tried that, it keeps failing. I have emailed them and will give it till tomorrow.
I googled the problem and everything I read tells me its emergency and to get it sorted immediately.
@PaulSB I really really really hope you enjoy your chops......no, honestly I do


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2020)




----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2020)

Made a lot of sawdust and that is what I finished up with.


----------



## Paulus (26 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> What evidence that you need a new thermostat?
> 
> I was convinced by Mrs @BoldonLad that we needed a new thermostat (not a Hive, a Honeywell device). It works perfectly, or, it would, if Mrs @BoldonLad left it to "thermostat".
> 
> ...


I'm convinced that I need a new thermostat. Everytime MrsP goes past it the heating suddenly comes on.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why is this bl**dy big black cloud following me.
> Looks like I will be phoning 111 tomorrow.
> This cap/crown is virtually hanging off now. I cannot chew anything at all.....hence peaches and ice cream for brunch. Rice pudding for tea.
> Phoned the dentist and the recorded message says to text a land line number. Tried that, it keeps failing. I have emailed them and will give it till tomorrow.
> ...


Try 111 today, and see if they can get you an emergency appointment.
I rang on a Tuesday and got an appointment for the Saturday.

I'd lost most of the tooth, in the usual manner for me, leaving me with an infection. Knew what was needed, but it's prescription only.


----------



## 12boy (26 Apr 2020)

I find there's plenty to do, as to tell the truth, this virus has made little difference to me except for doing all shopping and not seeing our kids face to face. When I do go shopping I wear a mask. At this time of year there is a lot of yardwork, most days are very nice for biking, I need to do more resistance training, especially for my puny upper body, core exercises, and stretches, I can walk the geriatric dog, read a book, do a little archery, and work on my sheepherder's wagon. A thing has being going here where people c ome out at 8 pm and howl. Not everyone, but quite a few. It is kinda neat to here the answering howls from around the 'hood, although some of the dogs take umbrage at this incursion into their domain.


----------



## gavroche (26 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Do any of you use the Hive central heating control from British Gas? The one which allows you to control the heating away from the house. Before lockdown we thought it would be useful for when we are away. Now that travel plans are up in the air - not short-term but long-term as well - I'm not so sure.
> 
> Mrs P is convinced we need a new central heating thermostat. This would cost £150+ including fitting, boiler unit etc. As Hive includes all this for £167 it still seems like a good deal to me.


We use Hive controlled central heating and pleased with it. In winter, if we are away somewhere, I can turn it on from anywhere and we get home to a warm house, Great.


----------



## pawl (26 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> View attachment 518097





Looks good.


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2020)

I have just found out how to post picture on here,


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> What evidence that you need a new thermostat?
> 
> I was convinced by Mrs @BoldonLad that we needed a new thermostat (not a Hive, a Honeywell device). It works perfectly, or, it would, if Mrs @BoldonLad left it to "thermostat".
> 
> ...



Clearly you understand my predicament exactly. Mrs P often puts the thermostat in the porch quote "its the only way to make it work."



Paulus said:


> I'm convinced that I need a new thermostat. Everytime MrsP goes past it the heating suddenly comes on.



Yes, mine has a similar fault though it works perfectly when I'm in the house alone.



gavroche said:


> We use Hive controlled central heating and pleased with it. In winter, if we are away somewhere, I can turn it on from anywhere and we get home to a warm house, Great.



Good this is exactly what I want to achieve.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> @PaulSB, how would you go about
> A) getting hold of the thermostat, and
> B) fitting it.
> As British Gas has suspended all routine work/non emergency work for the duration.



I have to order by end of May to get the offered price. Installation will be when BG are able to do it and hopefully before next winter.......


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> I have just found out how to post picture on here,
> View attachment 518151



What? By parking your bike up the rear end of a cow!!


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> What? By parking your bike up the rear end of a cow!!



Funny how things come to you at the oddest moments.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2020)

And now my *$%#@×** phone has packed in.
Down to 10% ... .have tried 3 different chargers.
I will re-join you when I get it sorted but with the lock down that could be some time off.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Have renewed the insurance on both cars and saved £150 but *lost about an hour and half of my life*! Jeez it's no wonder some people don't bother. Saga this year first time they've come up trumps for a while. Bye, bye LV.


Or ... you've been engaged in work, for which the rate of pay was £100ph? That sounds to me like a lucrative business


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Or ... you've been engaged in work, for which the rate of pay was £100ph? That sounds to me like a lucrative business


This is an alternative view which I like...................................just wish it had been the case in my working life......................just for a year would have done


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2020)

@Dave7 we can all see you're having a shoot day. Hope the tooth gets sorted ASAP.

I have, in all serious, found sloshing mouthfuls of whisky around the area helps. Toothache is awful.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And now my *$%#@×** phone has packed in.
> Down to 10% ... .have tried 3 different chargers.
> I will re-join you when I get it sorted but with the lock down that could be some time off.



If you are still with us.... first check the charging cable, try a spare, if you have one, otherwise EBay is your friend, only a couple of pounds, and, worth a try


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> If you are still with us.... first check the charging cable, try a spare, if you have one, otherwise EBay is your friend, only a couple of pounds, and, worth a try


Second this. I sometimes find after a year or so they get a bit worn and eventually lose contact.


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> If you are still with us.... first check the charging cable, try a spare, if you have one, otherwise EBay is your friend, only a couple of pounds, and, worth a try


Buy good quality charging leads. They really are better. MrsD has just got a new pricey one for her tablet and it now charges about twice as quickly as it did on the Poundland one.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2020)

My son asked one of the boys to defrost the mince for him while he was doing some gardening. However said grandson put it onto full power instead and they ended up with a giant burger.


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2020)

Mmmm.........burgers.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My son asked one of the boys to defrost the mince for him while he was doing some gardening. However said grandson put it onto full power instead and they ended up with a giant burger.


That paragraph is so full of innuendo I don't know where to even begin.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And now my *$%#@×** phone has packed in.
> Down to 10% ... .have tried 3 different chargers.
> I will re-join you when I get it sorted but with the lock down that could be some time off.


What phone, make & model?


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2020)

Night JimBob.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night JimBob.


Night Mary Ellen


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Night Mary Ellen


Night Granpa.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2020)

Morning. Looks like summer is over  Only a degree above at the moment. We are in for several colder and showery days. 

Coffee finished so heading out for my early walk and will do my best to get out on the bike before the showers arrive. Not feeling that enthusiastic though so it won't be far.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2020)

Good morning. Someone stole the sun and warmth.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2020)

Good morning. It has rained a little but the sky has cleared and it's 10C.

I've been awake since 2.00am. Plans to ride are cancelled even though it's a good day.

I have absolutely no idea what I'm going to do today.

There's a bit of cycle club admin I'll start shortly. It's a big membership analysis which is a big task and needs doing over a period of time. As a club we have written off 2020 with the exception of the AGM which has to happen and Awards Night though it's hard to imagine how anyone is going to win anything!!! 😮

The idea is to understand better what members want and have a big launch for 2021.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
"What a grey day" to paraphrase Larry Grayson. 
I'm first on the turbo this morning, should be passing Exeter early on, or "Excecerter" as my daughter used to call it😊
Have a lovely day folks 🚲🚶🏃☔


----------



## Paulus (27 Apr 2020)

Morning all, someone has nicked the sun. It's still warmish but dull outside. 
Dog walking shortly before the masses get up.
A ride out on the bike later plus a bit of foraging in the local shops for some fresh produce. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2020)

good morning folks


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> "What a grey day" to paraphrase Larry Grayson.
> I'm first on the turbo this morning, should be passing Exeter early on, or "Excecerter" as my daughter used to call it😊
> Have a lovely day folks 🚲🚶🏃☔



Are you going up or down country?


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2020)

Pleasant but chilly walk done. Beech trees are only just coming out up here. Love the fresh, vibrant green when they first appear.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Are you going up or down country?



I'm heading up, Mrs Tenkay is heading down, perhaps our paths will cross 🤔
Mrs Tenkay has cycled LEJOG a couple of times in real life so decided to head back the other way on the turbo.
We're using an app called "Rouvy AR" and following routes that someone else has cycled and uploaded.
Because of this the route appears as a yellow line superimposed on a satellite view of the UK and the magnification means the underlying map is quite blurry.
The smart turbo does reflect the terrain somewhat and I feel as though I've had a good workout when I climb off.


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2020)

Its cooler here, but not really chilly. Its quote tumid too.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Buy good quality charging leads. They really are better. MrsD has just got a new pricey one for her tablet and it now charges about twice as quickly as it did on the Poundland one.



Wouldn't disagree with that, but, as a quick and cheap way to determine if it was phone, charger, or lead, personally, the first thing I would check would be the lead, and, a cheapo off Ebay would suffice for that.


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Are you going up or down country?


Morning all 

There's only one way from here in this neck of the woods..... and that's 'up country'.


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2020)

I think this week the Felt will be staying inside and the wet weather equipped Pinnacle will be my daily ride.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> There's only one way from here in this neck of the woods..... and that's 'up country'.



But, you can pass Exeter both ways, I just wondered if he had started your end or Mo's end.


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> But, you can pass Exeter both ways, I just wondered if he had started your end or Mo's end.


He's not been near my end matey, oh no he ain't!


----------



## aferris2 (27 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Someone stole the sun and warmth.


It's over here. 21°C and it's been sunny all day. I'll give it back tomorrow


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> He's not been near my end matey, oh no he ain't!



Soon as I posted that I knew you would.


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2020)

More gardening today.
Decided to redesign 75% of it whilst we have the time during lockdown.......not much else to do.
At least it will be easier to manage, so there won't be much to do when we finally get back from our trips away.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2020)

The netting for my new fruit cage has arrived. Now I know what I'll be doing today!!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2020)

Mr WD has started to talk about digging another hole to make yet another pond. I hope the enthusiasm quickly diminishes.


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has started to talk about digging another hole to make yet another pond. I hope the enthusiasm quickly diminishes.


If he feels the need for a spot of digging, send him round here - I've got plenty spare.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> If you are still with us.... first check the charging cable, try a spare, if you have one, otherwise EBay is your friend, only a couple of pounds, and, worth a try


hi
still with you but only via this computer.
tried 3 different cables and 3 different sockets. MrsDs will charge ok but mine is now totally dead. TBH it has given me problems since day 1 but would charge after a bit of wiggling with it. It has now decided to completely die on me.

I am still waiting/hoping for the dentist to contact me. I am hoping to avoid 111 but fear it will come to that. The crown is hanging on by a thread but I cannot eat anything as I cannot bite anywhere. It will be rice pudding again today.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> What phone, make & model?


Samsung J5.
slightly over 2 years old (since I got it off Virgin) so it probably older than that.
Its one of those were you cannot take the battery out as it's all sealed...........the back won't open.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> If he feels the need for a spot of digging, send him round here - I've got plenty spare.




I have no intention of encouraging him.


----------



## GM (27 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Rowing machine done. This morning I've been rowing with the women's coxless pair 🚣‍♂️, by 'eck those girls are fit!
Got to take a chance and walk up to the bank after breakfast, got a nice cheque from Her Majesty to pay-in. Stay safe peeps 🌈


----------



## GM (27 Apr 2020)

How's Dave7 this morning?


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2020)

Trying to figure out how to make a 5 inch round roller for a mangle from a
4 x 5 length of wood without a lathe, this may make my brain ache.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2020)

Morning all so far today cooked breakfast and washed up done the ironing, answered the door to pick up large parcel of towels, not just ordinary towels M&S towels  and put half in the wash, do the rest tomorrow.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Trying to figure out how to make a 5 inch round roller for a mangle from a
> 4 x 5 length of wood without a lathe, this may make my brain ache.


I made a 4 inch round using 2x2 glued and screwed and a power plane to round it up


----------



## derrick (27 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Samsung J5.
> slightly over 2 years old (since I got it off Virgin) so it probably older than that.
> Its one of those were you cannot take the battery out as it's all sealed...........the back won't open.


 Should keep you busy for a bit.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jrXhnfzicg


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Samsung J5.
> slightly over 2 years old (since I got it off Virgin) so it probably older than that.
> Its one of those were you cannot take the battery out as it's all sealed...........the back won't open.


I was going to send a charger, but it seems it's not the charger/lead causing the problem.

If you want the charger let me know.


----------



## gavroche (27 Apr 2020)

Salut! Nice and sunny at the moment but that could be the last day. I need to dig a hole in order to put a shrub that my wife had me fetch from a neighbour up the road yeaterday, big and heavy. 
Molly walked and I remembered my daughter's birthday is today. I phoned her and sent her a virtual card on Facebook. Yesterday, she was banned from the kitchen as one of her son loves cooking and he made her a birthday cake. Well done Harry. Can't wait to see a picture of it.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2020)

Only had 4 x 2 I will get bigger once we can get out, drilled hole in end of roller bar tapped and put a bolt in, power drill on end and I have lathe.


----------



## gavroche (27 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Only had 4 x 2 I will get bigger once we can get out, drilled hole in end of roller bar taped and put a bolt in, power drill on end and I have lathe.
> View attachment 518323


I hope you are not planning to give it to your wife as a new spinner/drier.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> I hope you are not planning to give it to your wife as a new spinner/drier.



How did you guess.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2020)

Went into Romsey (my local town) haven't been there for ages, someone has pinched the roundabout as it's not there any more according to google it's still there.........
Not many people around it was like a ghost town, on the road there were quite a few large trucks moving, but very few cars and not many on bikes either maybe they all had enough on Sunday


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2020)

46 hillyish miles done. Lots of others out and traffic quieter than the other day. First spits and spots of rain the last few miles. No doubt the first of the forecasted showers.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2020)

There is a bloke on here somewhere that said he knows a women who might have a use for the mangle drying undergarments, not sure who they are though.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> How's Dave7 this morning?


Hia GM.
The sweating and shaking has virtually gone for both of us.........much appreciate you asking.
MrsD managed a shower this morning and I am thinking about trying one as I think my legs will support me.

just had a reply from the dentist that basically says 'tough sh*t". The only help I can get is if I am in severe pain or its swollen. I have told them, I can not eat anything more than mashed banana or rice pudding.as it is just too painful.
They told me to brush gently......I said "I can't touch anywhere near it with a tooth brush"
They suggested buying some dental cement to re-fix it. I said "all the information I google tells me not to do that. Are you telling me to pull the crown off completely, stick it back on with cement and get it infected?" They promise to get back to me again shortly.
Tomorrow I will phone some private dentists as I am prepared to pay whatever it costs............a bit of a b*stard when I have paid NI for 50+ years.
Difficult times and we have to get on with it but I am not a happy bunny.
Sorry for the moan but I have eaten nothing today, too painful to enjoy anything.
Keep safe everyone


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> I was going to send a charger, but it seems it's not the charger/lead causing the problem.
> 
> If you want the charger let me know.


Very kind of you but I honestly think its the actual phone charging point. Tried 4 different charges in 4 different sockets. MrsDs is charging with the lead & sockets that won't react with mine.
Again I thank you for the very kind offer.


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2020)

I've been out on my bike this morning, rode my Hatton loop, 55 miles. Out of Coventry past Nailcote Hall, through Balsall Common and Chadwick End, turned past Baddesley Clinton then turned through the grounds of Packwood House, turned through Hockley Heath and turned right then left by the church to head towards Henley In Arden and then turned through Lowsonford and on to Hatton. In Hatton I rode a circle to bring me back onto the road past Hatton Country World and on through Lowsonford again on the other side of the village I went straight on instead of turning towards Henley and rode back through Packwood house, the Punchbowl and Baddesley Clinton to retrace my wheel tracks back through Balsall Common and home. The ride started out cold grey and cloudy with a stiff cold breeze, by the time I'd got to Lowsonford on the way out the sun was out, the clouds had rolled away and it was like that for most of the rest of the ride.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2020)

MrsD has just had a message to say our neighbour (across the road) is 50 today. Her family are calling at 1800 to shout happy birthday. We have all been asked if we will go outside and join in. 3 months ago I would have thought that was nuts...........tonight we will be there clapping and shouting. How things and attitudes can change overnight.


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been out on my bike this morning, rode my Hatton loop, 55 miles. Out of Coventry past Nailcote Hall, through Balsall Common and Chadwick End, turned past Baddesley Clinton then turned through the grounds of Packwood House, turned through Hockley Heath and turned right then left by the church to head towards Henley In Arden and then turned through Lowsonford and on to Hatton. In Hatton I rode a circle to bring me back onto the road past Hatton Country World and on through Lowsonford again on the other side of the village I went straight on instead of turning towards Henley and rode back through Packwood house, the Punchbowl and Baddesley Clinton to retrace my wheel tracks back through Balsall Common and home. The ride started out cold grey and cloudy with a stiff cold breeze, by the time I'd got to Lowsonford on the way out the sun was out, the clouds had rolled away and it was like that for most of the rest of the ride.


The Fleur de Lys, at Lowsonford, used to be a regular evening haunt of mine many years ago


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Fleur de Lys, at Lowsonford, used to be a regular evening haunt of mine many years ago



I've never been in the place, despite riding past it many times over many years, there's a few like that.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The netting for my new fruit cage has arrived. Now I know what I'll be doing today!!


Netty as a fruit cage!


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2020)

We're having fun with a curtain track, I ordered it about a fortnight ago, the company despatched it, the courier picked it up, but never scanned it into the depot and its vanished into thin air, we're now waiting for a replacement.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> We're having fun with a curtain track, I ordered it about a fortnight ago, the company despatched it, the courier picked it up, but never scanned it into the depot and its vanished into thin air, we're now waiting for a replacement.



No online tracking then Dave... 

I'll get me coat..


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> No online tracking then Dave...
> 
> I'll get me coat..



It was never put on the couriers system so no chance of that. Its not a small package either, its 2.5 metre long.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> It was never put on the couriers system so no chance of that. Its not a small package either, its 2.5 metre long.



I think you might have missed his joke dave, to be fair though you did not miss much.


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> I think you might have missed his joke dave, to be fair though you did not miss much.



I'm terrible with little jokes, they usually go straight over my head.


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2020)

Blimey, I've just clocked the number of posts I've made (most of them drivel) . Looks like i'm coming up Welshie's rear.


----------



## dickyknees (27 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Looks like i'm coming up Welshie's rear.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2020)

Well I'm halfway through putting the netting on the fruit cage. Mrs P popped up to see how things were going. I was busy fixing in place the second side and was halfway along

Mrs P "I'm confused. I thought you said the door is going there?"

I had the wisdom not to comment on the confused bit.

Me: "Yes, I'm just about to fix this piece to upright and cut it to size for the opening." 

You've got to think fast in these situations. Mrs P had unwittingly stopped me from covering the door space with netting. 🤫🤐


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm terrible with little jokes, they usually go straight over my head.


That's because you're diddy Dave.......


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's because you're diddy Dave.......



Now don't be cheeky!  all the best things come in small packages.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Now don't be cheeky!  all the best things come in small packages.



I was often reminded of that when growing up, I was 11lb 2oz at birth.


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Apr 2020)

Evening all. Was not going to ride today but looked at the forecast and changed my mind . Had a lovely little 20 miler, this afternoon and even found I still had a beer in fridge when I got home lol . It was all so much better than doing the fence staining which is what I was planning to do 😀😀


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2020)

Night johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Night johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## 12boy (27 Apr 2020)

Windier than the hubs of hell here today and I wanted to get some other stuff done so no ride today. Been fitting parts for my sheepherders wagon and hope to have it done this week to the point I can cover it, then work inside including the bed. When that is all done there will be a lot of decorative paint so it doesn't look so GI Joe. There are camping sites on the mountain just south of town, maybe 8 miles. This thing is very light and I can pull it with my Element easy peasy. You can't tell from the picture but the roundy top parts fold down for towing.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2020)

12boy said:


> Windier than the hubs of hell here today and I wanted to get some other stuff done so no ride today. Been fitting parts for my sheepherders wagon and hope to have it done this week to the point I can cover it, then work inside including the bed. When that is all done there will be a lot of decorative paint so it doesn't look so GI Joe. There are camping sites on the mountain just south of town, maybe 8 miles. This thing is very light and I can pull it with my Element easy peasy. You can't tell from the picture but the roundy top parts fold down for towing.


Picture??


----------



## 12boy (28 Apr 2020)

Sorry about the pics...I guess the hinges are pretty visible.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2020)

12boy said:


> Sorry about the pics...I guess the hinges are pretty visible.


Towable behind a bike?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2020)

Morning. Bit overcast and cold just now but think it will brighten up a bit.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2020)

Good morning all. Grey, overcast and a touch breezy this morning. Thermometer shows 9C but it feels cooler. Biblongs and winter jersey back on today.

Slept till 5.45 which is something of a lay in these days! Feel much better than yesterday and will get on the bike fit a couple of easy hours. Then it will be time to finish netting the fruit cage.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Another day on the Retirement thread, another chance to play Double Entendre Bingo. Almost got a line yesterday.


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2020)

Morning all, guess who turned the underfloor heating off too early this year. The important bit is the mangle has been painted and will go back together today.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2020)

I have risen!

Its raining jere in Poshshire. Not hammering down, but fairly steady.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
A bit different looking out of the window this morning ☔☔
Just given the bin lads a thumbs up as they're working their way along the road. Quite a few of the wheelie bins have rainbows and thank you signs attached from the local kids/families. 
Let's hope they're remembered and rewarded once this is all passed. 

Have a lovely day folks, 
☔🚶🏃🚲🙏


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Another day on the Retirement thread, another chance to play Double Entendre Bingo. Almost got a line yesterday.




Almost just isn't good enough.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2020)

Good morning. Damp and moist here. There you go @Drago I have given you an excuse .

I see today as an opportunity to have a slobbing day today 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2020)

Mrs P has had a very bad cough since late December. Nothing will shift it. She went to the GP yesterday and was quite excited at getting out of the village for the first time in over a month.

The consultation was in the car park! Literally stood in the car park. She's been referred to ENT. I'm quietly hoping this won't come through for a while though I know how fed up with coughing she is.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2020)

Next door but one have the kids off school. This is great.


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2020)

Good morning people,  should bring the garden a treat, unusually for me I woke at half four turned over and went back to sleep till quarter past seven.


----------



## Paulus (28 Apr 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, the rain has finally turned up, the cats do not look impressed. 
The usual things to do today like walking the dog and domestics. Nothing exciting or taxing. 
I'm going to cook a roast dinner today, I know it's not Sunday, or is it? Loin of pork, so there will be a nice bit of crackling.


----------



## dickyknees (28 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Damp and moist here


 An early start today!


----------



## dickyknees (28 Apr 2020)

Still dry here at the moment. Big rest day for me today. I did a 15 mile bimble yesterday but went up some hills. Too much. 

Paying the price today. But if you don’t do too much you don’t know how much too much is.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2020)




----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Its raining!
Off to LIDL in Ilfracombe this morning.
Might get out and do some more in the garden later, if it eases off.
Boris is talking about opening the council tips possibly next week, and garden centres the week after.
That would be a big help.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2020)

Got a sheety headache, so a day taking it easy ahead for unkie Drago. Not had an alcoholic drink for a few days, drank plenty of h2o yesterday, so I'm wondering if it's my glasses - I'm about due a test so when the lockdown-that-isn't finished I'll get booked in with the optician.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2020)

And so a sh*tty week gets more sh*tty.
I eventually got through to the dentist via email (they are not accepting phone calls). After much pleading they referred me to some panel to try and get me some emergency care. This morning I have been notified that they have rejected me ie they do not class me as in serious need.
I have a crown that is hanging off.
I am in constant pain.
I can only eat rice pudding or porridge etc.
I am worried about infection setting in.

These are difficult times and I have no idea what pressure these people are under so I fully understand the problems. However, I am thinking "I have paid into this for over 50 years, now I need some help and they are refusing".
I have messaged them back to ask if there is anyone who will accept me as a private patient.
I may just go and get p*ssed.

Don't get me wrong. I am normally a positive half full type person and have never suffered any sort of depression. But I am sat here with no idea where to go next as my gob is not going to get any better.

Have a good day and stay safe everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And so a sh*tty week gets more sh*tty.
> I eventually got through to the dentist via email (they are not accepting phone calls). After much pleading they referred me to some panel to try and get me some emergency care. This morning I have been notified that they have rejected me ie they do not class me as in serious need.
> I have a crown that is hanging off.
> I am in constant pain.
> ...




I do hope you manage to get it sorted soon.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Apr 2020)

Dry but a bit cold this morning after a cold night. No wind and the Sound is like a sheet of glass which is pretty rare. The only thing moving is a Calmac ferry thundering up outward bound. I use that term as she appears to be doing well in excess of 20 knots.
One Calmac ex chairman was a bit gung ho and claimed when he was a skipper to have had the catamaran across the English Channel up to just over 70 knots. He said the French were not at all pleased as he arrived early and interrupted their booze and coffee break.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And so a sh*tty week gets more sh*tty.
> I eventually got through to the dentist via email (they are not accepting phone calls). After much pleading they referred me to some panel to try and get me some emergency care. This morning I have been notified that they have rejected me ie they do not class me as in serious need.
> I have a crown that is hanging off.
> I am in constant pain.
> ...


Sorry to hear about you troubles Dave7. There must surely be some sort of emergency care as it sounds pretty extreme to me. I thankfully have not tried our system but we are told that if we are in pain we will be seen but then this is a small practice which may be more flexible.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2020)

I have now been advised that the emergency dental people are willing to extract the tooth but not to refix the crown. Seems bl**dy stupid to me if a 5 minute job can save the tooth they won't do it but they are willing to pull it out.
What I want is for someone to look at it and say a) we can re-fix it or b) it has to come out..............I have no problem with that. I just don't want to have it out if its not needed.
On a positive note 
I have just found out that I can purchase a wireless charging pad for my phone. Not sure how it works but I have got a mate to order one for me off Amazon. Hopefully that will be resolved.


----------



## Paulus (28 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Got a sheety headache, so a day taking it easy ahead for unkie Drago. Not had an alcoholic drink for a few days, drank plenty of h2o yesterday, so I'm wondering if it's my glasses - I'm about due a test so when the lockdown-that-isn't finished I'll get booked in with the optician.


Could you be suffering from withdrawal symptoms? Need more alcohol 🍷


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2020)

The bloomer dry is back in operation.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have now been advised that the emergency dental people are willing to extract the tooth but not to refix the crown. Seems bl**dy stupid to me if a 5 minute job can save the tooth they won't do it but they are willing to pull it out.
> What I want is for someone to look at it and say a) we can re-fix it or b) it has to come out..............I have no problem with that. I just don't want to have it out if its not needed.
> On a positive note
> I have just found out that I can purchase a wireless charging pad for my phone. Not sure how it works but I have got a mate to order one for me off Amazon. Hopefully that will be resolved.


Maybe it is because they can't use any drilling machines due to the spray it causes.
I broke a tooth a few weeks back, had the option of it coming out or scrap it and refill and do a proper job at a later time, I went for the filling option.
Good luck Dave


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have now been advised that the emergency dental people are willing to extract the tooth but not to refix the crown. Seems bl**dy stupid to me if a 5 minute job can save the tooth they won't do it but they are willing to pull it out.
> What I want is for someone to look at it and say a) we can re-fix it or b) it has to come out..............I have no problem with that. I just don't want to have it out if its not needed.
> On a positive note
> I have just found out that I can purchase a wireless charging pad for my phone. Not sure how it works but I have got a mate to order one for me off Amazon. Hopefully that will be resolved.




In their defence Dave I suppose if they had to do any drilling then you have the problem of particles flying into the atmosphere and there would be a chance that the dentist could be affected, hence them saying they would just pull it out. 

Hope it gets done either way.


----------



## Paulus (28 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have now been advised that the emergency dental people are willing to extract the tooth but not to refix the crown. Seems bl**dy stupid to me if a 5 minute job can save the tooth they won't do it but they are willing to pull it out.
> What I want is for someone to look at it and say a) we can re-fix it or b) it has to come out..............I have no problem with that. I just don't want to have it out if its not needed.


Personally, I would go for the extraction It will stop the pain almost immediately, which could last for some weeks yet. or at least until the dentists get back to normal. Plus, you will be able to eat fairly normally.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2020)

Sorry to hear you're struggling Dave. Ig nothing else, this might make you smile for a moment...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHH_xDEiqQI


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2020)

I had 4 teeth out when I was 24 since then I reckon by having fewer teeth it has saved me £297.35 in toothpaste and £198.23 in toothbrushes.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2020)

When I was 15 the dentist, who i'm sure is paid by the tooth, reckoned my lower jaw was over crowded so elected to remove 2 teeth. I didn't get a say in it. These were the days where the dentist would do it himself rather than send you to a dental Hospital with proper anaesthetists etc. anyway, he gassed me but I was still aware and felt the whole thing. It was chuffing horrific. 

Unsurprisingly, other than the Army where I had no choice, I've not been to a dentist since. I brush 3 times a day and i'm really rigorous about it in order to remain out of the dentists chair. Funnily enough, my teeth have been fine ever since.


----------



## GM (28 Apr 2020)

Morning all.... Yea, have it out Dave, you could always have one of those super duper screw in teeth later! 

@IaninSheffield I had to google Double Entendre Bingo. Is that the Scott Mills, Radio 1 the one you mean, looks like a good laugh!


----------



## Paulus (28 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> I had 4 teeth out when I was 24 since then I reckon by having fewer teeth it has saved me £297.35 in toothpaste and £198.23 in toothbrushes.


Every cloud and all that.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have now been advised that the emergency dental people are willing to extract the tooth but not to refix the crown. Seems bl**dy stupid to me if a 5 minute job can save the tooth they won't do it but they are willing to pull it out.
> What I want is for someone to look at it and say a) we can re-fix it or b) it has to come out..............I have no problem with that. I just don't want to have it out if its not needed.
> On a positive note
> I have just found out that I can purchase a wireless charging pad for my phone. *Not sure how it works but I have got a mate to order one for me off Amazon. Hopefully that will be resolved.*


Thank Nikola Tesla for that bit of kit. 
Died: 7 January 1943


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2020)

Just back from LIDL.
'Twas eerily quiet in there. Wish it was always like that.
MrsD treated herself to a couple of white chocolate lambs, so I bought a litre bottle of Scotch to compensate.


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just back from LIDL.
> 'Twas eerily quiet in there. Wish it was always like that.
> MrsD treated herself to a couple of white chocolate lambs, so I bought a litre bottle of Scotch to compensate.


You resisted the MIG welder, trumpet and diving suit this week Dirk?


----------



## pawl (28 Apr 2020)

Went to Fosse Park this morning Queued for ten minutes.let me and Mrs P in together. 

First time we have ventured out since lock down as can’t get slots for home delivery’s


----------



## pawl (28 Apr 2020)

Wet wet wet here Off to Marks And Sparks to get some meat .Curry and fruit.


----------



## pawl (28 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> A bit different looking out of the window this morning ☔☔
> Just given the bin lads a thumbs up as they're working their way along the road. Quite a few of the wheelie bins have rainbows and thank you signs attached from the local kids/families.
> Let's hope they're remembered and rewarded once this is all passed.
> ...



Quick go and see if there are pots of gold under the rainbow 🌈


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees, the rain has finally turned up, the cats do not look impressed.
> The usual things to do today like walking the dog and domestics. Nothing exciting or taxing.
> I'm going to cook a roast dinner today, I know it's not Sunday, or is it? Loin of pork, so there will be a nice bit of crackling.


Sounds like the 🐱🐱 and 🐶🐶 will be affecting the 🐱🐱 and 🐶🐶


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> Wet wet wet here Off to Marks And Sparks to get some meat .Curry and fruit.


Not Westlife!


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> @IaninSheffield I had to google Double Entendre Bingo. Is that the Scott Mills, Radio 1 the one you mean, looks like a good laugh!


I wasn't aware there was such a show, but I'm grateful to you for pointing it out. That should keep me amused for an hour or two. 
I was thinking more about the innuendo, intended and otherwise, that <_ahem_> occasionally arises on the thread.  (Sometimes wonder if I haven't fallen asleep and awoken in an alternative 'Up Pompei' or 'Are You Being Served' universe!)


----------



## pawl (28 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not Westlife!




Spot on You see what I did


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> I had to google Double Entendre Bingo. Is that the Scott Mills, Radio 1 the one you mean, looks like a good laugh!





IaninSheffield said:


> That should keep me amused for an hour or two


Oh dear no. Just had a listen. It seems to be aimed at folks half a third of my age. The last time i listened to R1, DLT and Kid Jensen were around. Not that it was any better in those days!

Jees, I'm starting to sound like Waldorf or Statler!


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Oh dear no. Just had a listen. It seems to be aimed at folks half a third of my age. The last time i listened to R1, DLT and Kid Jensen were around. Not that it was any better in those days!
> 
> Jees, I'm starting to sound like Waldorf or Statler!



We saw those two live in 1985.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> We saw those two live in 1985.


I think they need adding into the daily Covid update mix. Might spice things up a bit. In fact I think I'd rather have them asking the questions than the regular journos.


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2020)

Rain held off long enough for me to lift anothe 3 sq yds of turf.
Just got anout another 3 sq yds to go, then I can start levelling the one side of the garden ready to install my raised beds.
Percy Thrower ain't got nuthin' on me mate.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And so a sh*tty week gets more sh*tty.
> I eventually got through to the dentist via email (they are not accepting phone calls). After much pleading they referred me to some panel to try and get me some emergency care. This morning I have been notified that they have rejected me ie they do not class me as in serious need.
> I have a crown that is hanging off.
> I am in constant pain.
> ...



Suggesting a DIY repair must be the "thing". Eldest daughter (Nurse Practitioner, just returned to work after testing positive for Covid-19), got same advice, yesterday, when she lost a crown off a tooth.


----------



## 12boy (28 Apr 2020)

Pull the wagon with a bike maybe a little hopeful. Unloaded it may weigh 500 lbs. With water, a little stove, clothing, food etc maybe 750. I have a 20 ft 1972 travel trailer with stove, fridge, shower, tub and a heater I bought off a friend 18 years ago mouldering in the driveway for that time. Really improves the curb appeal of Chez 12boy, I can tell you. Lots of mouse poop, failing siding etc. My plan was to use the little wagon as practice then make this monstrosity into a tiny house. When I brought this home I told my eldest who was in high school that he was out of the house and would be living there henceforth. He'd been going out with a girl from a wealthy and very religious family who had been rebuffing his attempts at carnal delights. His response to the trailer residence was then he could get his girlfriend naked in there and enjoy the fruits of life. My response was....if you could get any normal woman to take off her clothes in that festering, filthy, mouse poopy mess, let alone be romanced, more power to you. Pretty sure she never got within 10 feet of the trailer.


----------



## 12boy (28 Apr 2020)

Dave 7, I hope you can get that fixed soon. An abscessed tooth can kill you or at least make you wish it would. Best wishes with that.


----------



## GM (28 Apr 2020)

Even Irish dancers have to self isolate. Just love this, brilliant!.....


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2020)

I'm feeling very ropey with this chuffing headache.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Even Irish dancers have to self isolate. Just love this, brilliant!.....




I remember a newspaper headline a few years after " Riverdance" had run its course. It had a photo of an overweight Michael Flatley captioned "Michael Fatley, Lard of the dance"


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Suggesting a DIY repair must be the "thing". Eldest daughter (Nurse Practitioner, just returned to work after testing positive for Covid-19), got same advice, yesterday, when she lost a crown off a tooth.


Are you saying that cementing it back is the way to go?
The dentist recommended that but when I asked about infection she changed and tried to get me the emergency appointment. The emergency people have said they will only do extractions.............they will not re-fix a crown, only pull it.
I have said I will accept an extraction and am waiting for a slot. The cap/crown is now hanging by a thread so I have emailed to ask should I try and pull it off? bit worried as I don't understand how it is hanging on and frightened of doing some more damage.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2020)

@Dave7, you been given anything for the pain or infection. If not, try two teaspoons of salt, in a cup of warm water. It'll sting a bit, but will help in easing the pain and any possible infection. It's the best I'm able to use.

You'll have to hope if it does work it's way loose you don't swallow it. Trying to explain teeth marks at the exit point at an A&E is not easy do.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Are you saying that cementing it back is the way to go?
> The dentist recommended that but when I asked about infection she changed and tried to get me the emergency appointment. The emergency people have said they will only do extractions.............they will not re-fix a crown, only pull it.
> I have said I will accept an extraction and am waiting for a slot. The cap/crown is now hanging by a thread so I have emailed to ask should I try and pull it off? bit worried as I don't understand how it is hanging on and frightened of doing some more damage.


Personally, not qualified to answer. But, my oldest daughter, had Crown come off yesterday. She spoke to dentist who advised she cement it back in place. She is married, with own house, so, have not actually seen her, but, as far as I known, she drove to dentist surgery, was given the cement, and, has now Re-attached the crown herself. Successfully, so far.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2020)

Just saw the advert where Lidl are selling trumpets for £129. What a bargain. I'm sure your neighbours will love that.


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Just saw the advert where Lidl are selling trumpets for £129. What a bargain. I'm sure your neighbours will love that.


Do they sell drum kits as well?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Do they sell drum kits as well?




Probably.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

@Mo1959, a morning question for yer...

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w97uEToBzJ4


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> @Mo1959, a morning question for yer...
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w97uEToBzJ4



Go where? Lol.

Heading out shortly for my early donder. Not sure about a cycle. It's not so nice today.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2020)

Good morning all. Dull, Over cast and damp here. Stay safe peeps. Time for a


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
One shade of grey today.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

Morning all, garage floor was painted yesterday I will post a photo later. Not sure what today has planned but I am looking forward to it anyway, have fun.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, dull and damp this morning, got my first quote for replacing fence panels yesterday, need to get a few more, supply and fit 8 6ft by 5 foot panels and dispose of the old ones, quote £450.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2020)

Good Morning fellow retirees, 

As Mo has started a musical theme I was going for " Good morning Star shine, the earth says hello..." 

Sunny here in Yokelshire, might go meandering in a bit. 
Have a lovely day folks 🙏🚲🏃🚶👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, dull and damp this morning, got my first quote for replacing fence panels yesterday, need to get a few more, supply and fit 8 6ft by 5 foot panels and dispose of the old ones, quote £450.


Morning dave,
Recently had a couple replaced, went with concrete gravel boards and uprights, they did a smashing job 👍
Just over £400.
Neighbour and I went halves.
EDIT to add they were high quality feather edge


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Morning dave,
> Recently had a couple replaced, went with concrete gravel boards and uprights, they did a smashing job 👍
> Just over £400.
> Neighbour and I went halves.
> EDIT to add they were high quality feather edge



We have the concrete gravel boards and posts in place, its just the wooden panels we're replacing, sounds like they did a good job for you.


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, dull and damp this morning, got my first quote for replacing fence panels yesterday, need to get a few more, supply and fit 8 6ft by 5 foot panels and dispose of the old ones, quote £450.


Oo, interested in this Dave. Would it be OK to ask what (total) length and does it include posts, or is it just replacement of old panels? Cheers.


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> We have the concrete gravel boards and posts in place, its just the wooden panels we're replacing, sounds like they did a good job for you.


Ah, thanks. Hadn't spotted your reply before I posted.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> We have the concrete gravel boards and posts in place, its just the wooden panels we're replacing, sounds like they did a good job for you.


They even put a little hedgehog hole at the end of the run 👍


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2020)

Thats a superb effort, the Starley Sportive was cancelled due to bad weather this year, the riders were offered their entry fee back, a lot of people said give the fee to the charities they were raising money for, I've just heard that they raised over £9000 from those donations.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> We have the concrete gravel boards and posts in place, its just the wooden panels we're replacing, sounds like they did a good job for you.



Could you not just buy some online and drop them in yoursel? Depending on size and quality they start from £20 each, must admit I always build my own feather edge.


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2020)

I have risen!

Headache has gone, leaving me feeling a little wasted and shaky, so another day of keeping warm and doing little.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2020)

Good morning. Up at 5.30 so a decent sleep. Dull, damp and grey but Warner than yesterday. Virtual Cafe Stop with the oldies at 5.00pm

I have some seedlings to transplant, I was going to say prick out but thought better of it.

Also have to build and fit a door to the fruit cage plus a few finishing touches. The local blackbirds look pissed off already.

A trip to the local micro-brewery to collect spent hops for the allotment this afternoon.

I'm so excited...........


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2020)

@Dave7 hope you're feeling better today. I meant to comment last night and say I would go for extraction simply to relieve the pain. Obviously if it will leave a very obvious gap you have a dilemma.

I imagine there is a real reluctance to do any drilling due to potential splash etc. I had a crown fitted the first day of lockdown. Each time the dentist needed adjust the surface he took it out before polishing down. Usually this is done with the crown in place.

Good luck.


----------



## Paulus (29 Apr 2020)

Morning all fellow members, a dull start with more rain forecast which is going to continue all day. 
Out with muttley shortly and then out on the bike to the greengrocers for some fruit and vegetables. 
I am a little down at the moment as a very good friend of mine died suddenly the other day. I have known him for46 years and he only retired 3 years ago, he was only 65.
Still, life goes on.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Could you not just buy some online and drop them in yoursel? Depending on size and quality they start from £20 each, must admit I always build my own feather edge.



Local B & Q has them at a similar price, they're 6 foot by 5 foot, a bit big for me to handle, I've already got back problems so don't want to aggravate things.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2020)

Morning all 

Struggling to find stuff to do now.
There's about a days work to finish off the rear garden, but I can't really crack on much as I need to get down to a garden centre for stuff.
I can do a bit more digging and that's about it for now.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2020)

That was a rather chilly walk. Really felt quite raw and even walking uphill I never got warmed up.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

Only had about a litre of paint so just a quick lick.


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2020)

It's 9am and I'm already so bored that watching the dustmen go by was an interesting diversion...


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> It's 9am and I'm already so bored that watching the dustmen go by was an interesting diversion...


I'm going for a walk down to the village to waste an hour or so.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Only had about a litre of paint so just a quick lick.


Wow. What a huge and very neat and tidy garage. Room for well over another dozen bikes there!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Personally, not qualified to answer. But, my oldest daughter, had Crown come off yesterday. She spoke to dentist who advised she cement it back in place. She is married, with own house, so, have not actually seen her, but, as far as I known, she drove to dentist surgery, was given the cement, and, has now Re-attached the crown herself. Successfully, so far.


The thing preventing me doing that is that the crown is hanging by what seems to be a thin thread at just one point. Last night I tried to gently ease it away but it's stuck firmly to the gum at that point and it hurt (feels as though I will pull some of the gum away if I do it).
Explained that to the dentist and she said, in that case leave it.
I have asked her if there is anywhere private I could go or could A&E help.
Everything is done on line.............there is no way I can even speak to someone.
Vaey frustrating


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> It's 9am and I'm already so bored that watching the dustmen go by was an interesting diversion...


Ours are due later. Green bin day. Oh the excitement.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ours are due later. Green bin day. Oh the excitement.


And ours are - black bin day here.
Do we have to stand on the doorstep and clap, or have a minutes silence?
I'm confused with all these heroes around.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2020)




----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Only had about a litre of paint so just a quick lick.



That's incredibly neat, how do you find anything? 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That's incredibly neat, how do you find anything? 😁


Lol. My dad had an absolutely massive workshop filled with so much stuff you could barely pick your way through it, but if you asked him where something was, he always knew so there must have been some method somewhere.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2020)

Just for contrast...


----------



## pawl (29 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Only had about a litre of paint so just a quick lick.





That’s a show room not a bike shed Needs a load of old wheels frames etc laying around.🚳🥌🛷🎣🏹


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

I will take another photo later when I put all the stuff back in.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> That’s a show room not a bike shed Needs a load of old wheels frames etc laying around.🚳🥌🛷🎣🏹



Nah! that is what the 16 x 8 shed is for.


----------



## pawl (29 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. My dad had an absolutely massive workshop filled with so much stuff you could barely pick your way through it, but if you asked him where something was, he always knew so there must have been some method somewhere.






I need at least a weeks notice if Mrs p asks me to get something from the garage. 

Edit Then again it could be failing memory😎😎😎


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2020)

Mr WD has so much stuff (it is junk) that it is all over the place. In the garage, the log store, his shed (and other places) that I would be embarrassed for anyone to see it. 

My excitement seeing the refuse men is tomorrow. I can't wait. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## GM (29 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Only had about a litre of paint so just a quick lick.



I keep promising myself that my garage will look like that one day! ....looks fab


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2020)

I see Boris and his fiancee have just had their baby.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I see Boris and his fiancee have just had their baby.




That's 6 he has now.


----------



## Paulus (29 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> That's 6 he has now.


That's the ones he's owning up too.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

DAVE7 I also hope you can get things fixed soon, I remember one Xmas day dinner with the family and the only thing I could eat?drink was banana milkshake through a straw, luckily that afternoon we found a hospital in London who would do something for me, blurred memory of what though.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> That's the ones he's owning up too.




Clearly he has been a busy boy


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2020)

It's


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's




Snap.  here as well.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Clearly he has been a busy boy



It helps pass the time.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just for contrast...
> 
> View attachment 518674



Here's mine.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2020)

Just back from my walk and the sun is shining.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just back from my walk and the sun is shining.


The sun shines on the righteous ..............


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

That floor in the garage is stickly slightly tacky, which means you will all have to wait for the next exciting photo.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

In the mean time a photo of where I should have been in 2 weeks time.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

Two bank holidays next month.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2020)

Latest instalment.
Not a moan. Some people don't like the phrase but "it is what it is".
I eventually got through to the BUPA dentist. They are not even offering extractions. All they offer is telephone consultation and prescriptions for pain killers.
Mine is offering extraction but only for those in severe pain and TBH I cannot claim that I meet that criteria. Its a constant ache which is sharp if I accidentally push the hanging crown against the gum (or remains of the tooth..........not sure which it is).
I have found I can eat mashed banana, soup and I am just now enjoying sucking on a bag of quavers. Life is good............or at least better than the alternative


----------



## pawl (29 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 518698




Now that is what I call a real shed📣📣


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Latest instalment.
> Not a moan. Some people don't like the phrase but "it is what it is".
> I eventually got through to the BUPA dentist. They are not even offering extractions. All they offer is telephone consultation and prescriptions for pain killers.
> Mine is offering extraction but only for those in severe pain and TBH I cannot claim that I meet that criteria. Its a constant ache which is sharp if I accidentally push the hanging crown against the gum (or remains of the tooth..........not sure which it is).
> I have found I can eat mashed banana, soup and I am just now enjoying sucking on a bag of quavers. Life is good............or at least better than the alternative




Sorry to hear you cant get anything done Dave.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2020)

@classic33 re the phone.
I spoke to a repair guy who knew what the problem was/is...........it's the charging port. I have left it with him, it will cost me £30.00 and take 2 days.
I thought I had found a solution with these new fangle pads that you simply lay the phone on and it charges. Then I found out they don't work for the Samsung J5.
Again, thanks for the offer to send me a charger, very kind of you.


----------



## pawl (29 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> It helps pass the time.





Now there’s going to be a run on nappies.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

Shed


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's


Again!!


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @classic33 re the phone.
> I spoke to a repair guy who knew what the problem was/is...........it's the charging port. I have left it with him, it will cost me £30.00 and take 2 days.
> I thought I had found a solution with these new fangle pads that you simply lay the phone on and it charges. Then I found out they don't work for the Samsung J5.
> Again, thanks for the offer to send me a charger, very kind of you.


Here if you still need one, and aren't fussy about it being a single complete unit. Plug to phone.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2020)

MrsD has got a big butt. 







A full 11 ltrs bigger than our old one, which will make a significant improvement on the old one - particularly on shower nights. 
Ordered from ALDI online 2 days ago and delivered this afternoon.
£10 cheaper than I could get one anywhere else.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Latest instalment.
> Not a moan. Some people don't like the phrase but "it is what it is".
> I eventually got through to the BUPA dentist. They are not even offering extractions. All they offer is telephone consultation and prescriptions for pain killers.
> Mine is offering extraction but only for those in severe pain and TBH I cannot claim that I meet that criteria. Its a constant ache which is sharp if I accidentally push the hanging crown against the gum (or remains of the tooth..........not sure which it is).
> I have found I can eat mashed banana, soup and I am just now enjoying sucking on a bag of quavers. Life is good............or at least better than the alternative


Are you able to eat using the other side of your mouth only?

Sounds daft, but it is doable with a bit of care.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Snap.  here as well.


It is here now





Although I'm here, not there.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2020)

here.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> here.




Same here for at least 5 minutes anyway.


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2020)

Dull here, intermittent drizzle.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Are you able to eat using the other side of your mouth only?
> 
> Sounds daft, but it is doable with a bit of care.


Sadly not. Its not possible to close the teeth on the right side without pushing the cap which is on the left and that's when it hurts......that's because its hanging loose. If it decides to come away completely I think things will improve. TBH I can't understand how it is still hanging there as it should be glued to the remains of the tooth, not my gum.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2020)

Scorchio here


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Scorchio here


It has been really, very cold here most of the day. Had to put the central heating on this morning and been wearing a jacket**. Warming up now though as the sun has come out.
Driving along in the cold and rain this morning, wearing my jacket as the car hadn't warmed up...........and a guy cycles past (in the rain remember) wearing shorts and a woollen fleece


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2020)

Been chilly here too. Heating has remained firmly off, but I've put on a cardie.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Dull here, intermittent drizzle.


And the weather?


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

I have had a lazy day, yoga this morning then watched Bad Education (film) this afternoon, feeling a tad guilty now as it is certainly not my normal style.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2020)

I have been pottering and making stuff, well sort of . I have had plenty of  and a couple of biscuits as well


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2020)

I cleaned my hovel flat, just glad I don't live in a 10 bedroom mansion


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> MrsD has got a big butt.
> 
> View attachment 518736
> 
> ...


Merely out of interest how does that improve shower night?

And while we're at it what the hell is it?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2020)

I've had a busyish sort of day. Pricked out some veg seedlings, made the door for my fruit cage and other bits and bobs.

Had a virtual cafe stop with the OAP group ....... they all need a haircut. 😂

This morning I made fish pie for tea. Mrs P went for a walk at 5.30 "Can we have tea when I get back?" were her parting words. She's just appeared holding the fish pie...........I turned the oven on but forgot to put the pie in!! 😭


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Merely out of interest how does that improve shower night?
> 
> And while we're at it what the hell is it?


Well you see, shower night is the night of the week set aside to have a shower. Space in a caravan being limited, you can't just have one as and when the fancy takes you.


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Apr 2020)

Was delighted to hear in today's Briefing that the powers-that-be will be "learning" from experience. Very reassuring.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Merely out of interest how does that improve shower night?
> 
> And while we're at it what the hell is it?



Saves you getting out of the shower to change the water barrel.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Saves you getting out of the shower to change the water barrel.


I thought it was some sort of exercise device!!!! 😂😂😂


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @classic33 re the phone.
> I spoke to a repair guy who knew what the problem was/is...........it's the charging port. I have left it with him, it will cost me £30.00 and take 2 days.
> I thought I had found a solution with these new fangle pads that you simply lay the phone on and it charges. Then I found out they don't work for the Samsung J5.
> Again, thanks for the offer to send me a charger, very kind of you.


Try this when you get your phone back, see if it allows you to thank Nikola Tesla.


Galaxy J5 Wireless Charging Not Working The following will explain how to turn on the “Daydream” feature so you can fix the Galaxy J5 Edge wireless charger not working problem:


Turn on your Galaxy J5
Go to ‘Settings’
Select on ‘Display’
Select on ‘Daydream’
Now check to see that Daydream feature is turned on
Select on which Daydream visual you want
Select on ‘More’ in the top right corner
Select on ‘Select when to daydream’
Then make sure that ‘While Charging’ or ‘Both’ is turned on


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Try this when you get your phone back, see if it allows you to thank Nikola Tesla.
> 
> TechJunkie
> HOME MOBILE ANDROID
> ...


my head hurts


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> my head hurts


Don't try fixing it yourself!!

You just need to be a daydream believer.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Try this when you get your phone back, see if it allows you to thank Nikola Tesla.
> 
> 
> Galaxy J5 Wireless Charging Not Working The following will explain how to turn on the “Daydream” feature so you can fix the Galaxy J5 Edge wireless charger not working problem:
> ...



Whilst standing on your left foot and shouting what a lovely day to peel a cucumber in your nightie.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2020)

The latest chapter of My Gob and the mystery is solved. Not what I wanted to know though.
I managed to get the crown out and sadly found it is filled with tooth. The part of the tooth that the crown was connected to has sheered off level with the gum so there is no chance of re-fixing it or a new one.
So I got on to the emergency team referral web site, keyed in my specific code only to see that someone has written that I have declined treatment. They have not offered it to me so there is no way I could decline it.
There is no option to respond or contact them..........its strictly one way and I have to start again through my dentist via email (which I have just done.
It gets worserer and worserer.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Saves you getting out of the shower to change the water barrel.


Almost, but not quite.
Our previous butt was 40 ltrs.
When we first arrive on a site the hot water tank needs filling - that takes 10 ltrs - so we are instantly down to 30 ltrs of available water.
Now, if we both shower on the night of arrival it means that we will have insufficient water for the following morning before we go out.
The extra 11 ltrs means that I will be able to leave refilling until the evening if necessary - handy if it's raining in the morning.
It also means that we will no longer have to stagger shower nights.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Almost, but not quite.
> Our previous butt was 40 ltrs.
> When we first arrive on a site the hot water tank needs filling - that takes 10 ltrs - so we are instantly down to 30 ltrs of available water.
> Now, if we both shower on the night of arrival it means that we will have insufficient water for the following morning before we go out.
> ...



I always use two barrels and a watering can.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Almost, but not quite.
> Our previous butt was 40 ltrs.
> When we first arrive on a site the hot water tank needs filling - that takes 10 ltrs - so we are instantly down to 30 ltrs of available water.
> Now, if we both shower on the night of arrival it means that we will have insufficient water for the following morning before we go out.
> ...


So where does all that shower water go ?
When we had the tourer it did have a shower but we always tried to ensure we stayed places that had good quality WCs and shower blocks. Of course, the down side is you have to pay for that plus I know you like to stay on small private sites.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The latest chapter of My Gob and the mystery is solved. Not what I wanted to know though.
> I managed to get the crown out and sadly found it is filled with tooth. The part of the tooth that the crown was connected to has sheered off level with the gum so there is no chance of re-fixing it or a new one.
> So I got on to the emergency team referral web site, keyed in my specific code only to see that someone has written that I have declined treatment. They have not offered it to me so there is no way I could decline it.
> There is no option to respond or contact them..........its strictly one way and I have to start again through my dentist via email (which I have just done.
> It gets worserer and worserer.


Ask who put "Declined Treatment" on your records, and when.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The latest chapter of My Gob and the mystery is solved. Not what I wanted to know though.
> I managed to get the crown out and sadly found it is filled with tooth. The part of the tooth that the crown was connected to has sheered off level with the gum so there is no chance of re-fixing it or a new one.
> So I got on to the emergency team referral web site, keyed in my specific code only to see that someone has written that I have declined treatment. They have not offered it to me so there is no way I could decline it.
> There is no option to respond or contact them..........its strictly one way and I have to start again through my dentist via email (which I have just done.
> It gets worserer and worserer.




Has the pain stopped Dave?


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So where does all that shower water go ?
> When we had the tourer it did have a shower but we always tried to ensure we stayed places that had good quality WCs and shower blocks. Of course, the down side is you have to pay for that plus I know you like to stay on small private sites.



Seldom use sites with facilities, if we do we seldom use them, unless we are about the only one's on site.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Was delighted to hear in today's Briefing that the powers-that-be will be "learning" from experience. Very reassuring.
> 
> View attachment 518801


Actual Dr's "uniform" from the period





What will visiting Dr's wear this time?


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So where does all that shower water go ?
> When we had the tourer it did have a shower but we always tried to ensure we stayed places that had good quality WCs and shower blocks. Of course, the down side is you have to pay for that plus I know you like to stay on small private sites.


Into a 46 ltr waste master.




Which gets emptied into the sites grey waste facility every other day.
The facilities in our van are excellent and we use them in preference to the site facilities.
Most of the sites we go on don't have showers or toilets anyway - just electric hook up.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Into a 46 ltr waste master.
> View attachment 518832
> 
> Which gets emptied into the sites grey waste facility every other day.



Not the nearest hedge? You must stay on posh sites.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Not the nearest hedge? You must stay on posh sites.


It goes in the hedge if the site owner says that's OK.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> It goes in the hedge if the site owner says that's OK.



I always ask where they want the grey, I am missing my caravan breaks, I bet you are as well.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> I always ask where they want the grey, I am missing my caravan breaks, I bet you are as well.


Climbing up the walls, matey.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Climbing up the walls, matey.



Just starting to here as well the first few weeks were a novelty.


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Actual Dr's "uniform" from the period
> View attachment 518826
> 
> What will visiting Dr's wear this time?


Now *that's* PPE!


----------



## Sillyoldman (29 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Shed
> View attachment 518721


Aha a Honda Izy. Cracking little mowers.


----------



## 12boy (29 Apr 2020)

Got a little more done on my sheepherders wagon. The unpainted wood things are to hold the folding walls erect and they work pretty well. Found a ratty old canvas cloth to try as a cover and I like that betterr than grey plastic tarp. The bed will be in the back, be 4' wide and run from siide to side. Eventually I will have to paint all the shiny metal bits, but next is to paint the inside the yellow color on the inside of the folding walls. Then make a bed and do a lot of little finishing things. Should be able to go camping in June.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2020)

Morning. Another cool day with the rain due to start again within the next couple of hours. I should pull the hybrid out and grab a couple of hours now before it arrives but not sure I can be bothered.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2020)

Go on @Mo1959 you know you'll enjoy the ride when you get going.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Almost, but not quite.
> Our previous butt was 40 ltrs.
> When we first arrive on a site the hot water tank needs filling - that takes 10 ltrs - so we are instantly down to 30 ltrs of available water.
> Now, if we both shower on the night of arrival it means that we will have insufficient water for the following morning before we go out.
> ...


Never having thought about this I find it interesting. Am I interpreting the numbers correctly? You're saying two people can manage on 51 litres of water for 24 hours which includes showers, toilet, presumably brews and some cooking.

Seems impressively low to me. I would have thought one person would use more than 50 litres for a shower.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2020)

Morning. Brrr. . Stay safe.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Never having thought about this I find it interesting. Am I interpreting the numbers correctly? You're saying two people can manage on 51 litres of water for 24 hours which includes showers, toilet, presumably brews and some cooking.
> 
> Seems impressively low to me. I would have thought one person would use more than 50 litres for a shower.



We use about 75 a day when doing all that, the toilet flush is separate and will only be a few litres a day.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Apr 2020)

Mornin' all.
Looks like the weather will be offering a little of everything today ... well, maybe not snow ... or fog.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

It's as grey as my hair outside with lots of rain forecast. 
☔☔☔
Day 11 of LEJOG today, I've ordered (another) new saddle, I'm thinking that all these hours on the turbo are the ideal opportunity to try different ones out. 
Have a lovely day folks 🚲🏃🚶☔🙏


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

Morning all, nice blue sky out this morning. The paint should be dry so you can all look forward to another photo of the garage today, I know it is very exciting. Have fun and enjoy the day.


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2020)

Good morning people, I should be able to get a bike ride in this morning


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2020)

Well good morning people. I'm feeling more positive than I have for the last three mornings which is good. Despite waking at 5.00 - 5.30 I slept well each night.

Skies are clear, 9C and breezy. I will get my bike out in a couple of hours. I'm thinking I might do a BIG climb just for the hell of it. Could be a strong headwind so I'll investigate first.

Later I have to collect hops from the brewery for my allotment.

I'm sure we have music fans here and we're all of a similar generation. Last night I watched Love & Mercy a biopic on Brian Wilson. It's a nice story though probably reflects that his wife wrote the book. It's on iPlayer, BBC 2.

Also spotted this. Not sure I can do 24 hours but I'll dip in and out. We'd expected a tour this year.........

https://www.nme.com/news/music/a-24...en-athon-is-taking-place-this-weekend-2655444


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, nice blue sky out this morning. The paint should be dry so you can all look forward to another photo of the garage today, I know it is very exciting. Have fun and enjoy the day.


Gosh I wondered what else I could do today.........guess that fills every remaining hour. 🙄😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, nice blue sky out this morning. The paint should be dry so you can all look forward to another photo of the garage today, I know it is very exciting. Have fun and enjoy the day.



I remember reading an interview with a lady who was a materials scientist. 
Part of her job was watching paint dry. 
She explained that on a molecular level, and viewed under a microscope it was fascinating. 
My type of girl! 😁


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Never having thought about this I find it interesting. Am I interpreting the numbers correctly? You're saying two people can manage on 51 litres of water for 24 hours which includes showers, toilet, presumably brews and some cooking.
> 
> Seems impressively low to me. I would have thought one person would use more than 50 litres for a shower.


Morning all 

We could manage on about 30 ltrs a day at a push. 
When showering in the van, you dont leave it running constantly.
Switch shower on to wet yourself - switch off - soap up - switch back on to rinse off. Probably takes about 5 + ltrs if done quickly.
The toilet has a seperate flush tank that lasts about 3 days and is filled seperately.
We've never had a real problem using the 40 ltr water roll, but the extra 11 ltr capacity of the new one will stop us sailing a bit close to the wind on occasion. As you mention, the capacity includes normal washing, cooking, brews etc.


----------



## Paulus (30 Apr 2020)

Morning all, a nice sunny start to the day here, I don't think it's going to last though. 
MrsP is organising a family quiz for this evening on Zoom, other than that today will be much like any other day in paradise.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Go on @Mo1959 you know you'll enjoy the ride when you get going.


I did........and I didn't particularly!  That bike is heavy and my legs were heavy too. Not a good combination. Just 23 miles but it'll do. Quite chilly and wet roads so glad of the mudguards.


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2020)

I have risen!

A little later than is the norm, as Mrs D's legs were misbehaving last night as part of the current MS flare up. If she doesn't sleep well then that means I don't either, so had a Sunday type lay in until 0730hrs. Muttley walked, just cleaning myself up and preparing breakfast.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I did........and I didn't particularly!  That bike is heavy and my legs were heavy too. Not a good combination. Just 23 miles but it'll do. Quite chilly and wet roads so glad of the mudguards.


Oh, sorry. I'll be gone in 30 minutes........I'll look on it as punisment


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Ask who put "Declined Treatment" on your records, and when.


The mystery deepens.
'They' have emailed the dentist to say they have phoned repeatedly and left messages which I have not responded to. So I asked how they could phone when I have never given them a phone number**. The dentist's response was..........she has no way to contact them and ask questions. Everything is done online by set referral questionnaires that she has to go through for each patient. Similarly I cannot phone her, its all done online and then by email.
**if, somehow, they have my mobile number then as you know that has been unusable for a week (should have that back today or tomorrow).


----------



## numbnuts (30 Apr 2020)

Hi it's  and I'm  and 

 could be a very long day


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Has the pain stopped Dave?


Good morning Welshie. I am pleased to report that, yes, the pain has stopped. There is just a jagged stump of tooth protruding through the gum. I am assuming that years ago, before they capped it, they did root canal treatment so it is dead (but then why was it hurting so much when it was loose?)......I don't know.
So not being in pain they will not see me 'full stop'.
The area is too tender to brush but I can rub tooth pasted onto it with my finger and use salt water rinses to try and keep it clean.


----------



## pawl (30 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Now *that's* PPE!




If my doc turned up on that it would scare the brown smelled stuff out of me.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning Welshie. I am pleased to report that, yes, the pain has stopped. There is just a jagged stump of tooth protruding through the gum. I am assuming that years ago, before they capped it, they did root canal treatment so it is dead (but then why was it hurting so much when it was loose?)......I don't know.
> So not being in pain they will not see me 'full stop'.
> The area is too tender to brush but I can rub tooth pasted onto it with my finger and use salt water rinses to try and keep it clean.




Glad to hear you are pain free Dave.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The mystery deepens.
> 'They' have emailed the dentist to say they have phoned repeatedly and left messages which I have not responded to. So I asked how they could phone when I have never given them a phone number**. The dentist's response was..........she has no way to contact them and ask questions. Everything is done online by set referral questionnaires that she has to go through for each patient. Similarly I cannot phone her, its all done online and then by email.
> **if, somehow, they have my mobile number then as you know that has been unusable for a week (should have that back today or tomorrow).


Get the "Declined Treatment" corrected on your records. 

If it was 111 you phoned, they have access to your records, which will include your phone number.

Try a drop of whisky on the area.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2020)

Just managed to source and pick up locally - 70+ bricks to use as edging around my rear lawn.
Facebook is very good for that sort of thing, I've found.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

The wait is over,


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> The wait is over,
> View attachment 518931
> View attachment 518932


I think a certain @biggs682 will be drooling at the sight of all that workshop space! 

I'd love it myself actually - very clean, neat and tidy. How long will it stay like that?


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I think a certain @biggs682 will be drooling at the sight of all that workshop space!
> 
> I'd love it myself actually - very clean, neat and tidy. How long will it stay like that?



It is always like that, bit messier when I am working but I tidy up after each job. The filing cabinets at £25 each were a game changer in keeping things tidy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> It is always like that, bit messier when I am working but I tidy up after each job. The filing cabinets at £25 each were a game changer in keeping things tidy.



Can't see a beer fridge?


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2020)

Like thunder, like lightning. Goddamn it's so exciting!


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Apr 2020)

Its absolutely tipping it down here!


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Like thunder, like lightning. Goddamn it's so exciting!



Do you want to see inside one of the drawers? On second thoughts maybe no as that would be way to much excitment for one day.


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Do you want to see inside one of the drawers? On second thoughts maybe no as that would be way to much excitment for one day.


Tease!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> The wait is over,
> View attachment 518931
> View attachment 518932


Is that a garage or an operating theatre? Lol


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

Garage, this is our operating theatre,


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> The wait is over,
> View attachment 518931
> View attachment 518932


Jeez that is IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!

Wish our house was as clean and shiny


----------



## GM (30 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> We could manage on about 30 ltrs a day at a push.
> When showering in the van, you dont leave it running constantly.
> Switch shower on to wet yourself - switch off - soap up - switch back on to rinse off. Probably takes about 5 + ltrs if done quickly.




Morning all...

Dirk there is a way you could cut down your shower water usage, ( _monty python mode_ ) nudge nudge wink wink, you know what I mean squire!


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Garage, this is our operating theatre,
> View attachment 518938



Is it safe?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Jeez that is IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!
> 
> Wish our house was as clean and shiny


Me too. I would die of embarrassment taking pics of mine most days. I am not houseproud I’m afraid. As long as it’s functional I really don’t bother too much what it looks like.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Do you want to see inside one of the drawers? On second thoughts maybe no as that would be way to much excitment for one day.


Oh God, please no I'm already going for a lie down. Save this for another day.

Is everything in the drawers alphabetical and cross referenced?


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is it safe?



It is very shut at the moment.


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2020)

Kerblammo!!! Chunder and blunder here, with great quantities of rain. My butt will be full to overflowing.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh God, please no I'm already going for a lie down. Save this for another day.
> 
> Is everything in the drawers alphabetical and cross referenced?



Well the Ryobi stuff is in the Ryobi drawer, the bike bits are in the bike bits drawer, as for the rest it is not too bad but i am not anal about it.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

Tomorrow I might do a photo of my office.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2020)

Sun's shining here.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I think a certain @biggs682 will be drooling at the sight of all that workshop space!
> 
> I'd love it myself actually - very clean, neat and tidy. How long will it stay like that?



Ooh very nice that is what mine will be like soon 

Very good @screenman


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Tomorrow I might do a photo of my office.


Here’s mine with the office temp hard at work!


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

Love the way you co-ordinated the cat with the colour scheme, if that is untidy I am a monkee's uncle.


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Tomorrow I might do a photo of my office.


Ooh no, an office suggests "work", a dirty word in these parts.


----------



## Paulus (30 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Here’s mine with the office temp hard at work!
> View attachment 518946


You are generous, most other temps. have been furloughed


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2020)

Paulus said:


> You are generous, most other temps. have been furloughed


Was that an intended pun? I found it amusing either way.


----------



## Paulus (30 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Was that an intended pun? I found it amusing either way.


Unintentional pun


----------



## pawl (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Not the nearest hedge? You must stay on posh sites.


 I stayed on a farm site in the Peak District without any toilets showers etc ,Took a camping toilet with us.Asked the farmer were to empty the Portaloo Just empty it in the midden.. New what a midden was.I new listening to the Archers would come in handy one day.


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2020)

I got out on my bike this morning. The plan was to go south and explore around Willoughby/Grandborough Field area, but once I was out and realised how blowy it was I changed my mind and headed for Ullesthorpe, I was climbing out of Withybrook and the rain started, by the time I was in Monks kirby it was raining steadily so i decided to head for Brinklow and home, in Brinklow the rain had eased and I headed for Bretford, halfway there it had stopped so I put in a Loop through Kings Newnham and into Church lawford where the rain started again, I turned across the main road and headed for Wolston through the little lanes, when I got there I headed for home through Binley Woods, down the Binley road and up onto Hipswell Highway and Sewall highway, getting to the top of Lythalls Lane I put another loop on down Rotherham road Beake avenue and Parkville highway, giving me 32 miles for the morning. I arrived home a tad cold and wet.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/47990919


----------



## pawl (30 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Kerblammo!!! Chunder and blunder here, with great quantities of rain. My butt will be full to overflowing.




Tablets for overflowing butts are available at Boots Chemist 👩‍🔬


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

In the last 30 minutes the downstairs loo has been stripped out ready for decorating, does anyone want a photo of the exposed soil pipe put up?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> Tablets for overflowing butts are available at Boots Chemist 👩‍🔬





screenman said:


> In the last 30 minutes the downstairs loo has been stripped out ready for decorating, does anyone want a photo of the exposed soil pipe put up?


----------



## numbnuts (30 Apr 2020)

I've just sourced some yeast and semolina


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2020)

Had a great ride today. I felt really good so headed out for a full assault on Sheephouse Lane. Rode gently there for 8 miles, HR average only 107 as I approached the start. I gave it full gas for 2.1 miles on a 5.3% avg climb, 12 minutes 3 seconds. Felt I'd achieved something..............

............got home to find I was 67 seconds off the pace to catch my mate who is first in our age group.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just sourced some yeast and semolina


Mmmm......semolina beer......


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

Or semolina bread.


----------



## 12boy (30 Apr 2020)

Today there are skies of blue, light SW winds, 40C high, paradise with a mountain view. A ride before it's too hot is in order, but after a little core work and stretching. After the ride some planting, and a river walk. Perhaps fire up the grill and some rare tenderloins, twice baked potatoes and a salad. Carpe diem, compadres.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Apr 2020)

I have fulminated regularly about the useless local coop we have and today was no exception. For the third week running there were no eggs available. Even tho' before 0900 is for pensioners [ nominally at least ] it is beyond them to carry over any stock so that there may be something to buy. 
Later while heading round the back of the house towards the dustbins I heard somebody calling my name and there was a woman I shared timekeeping duties with at the local annual cyclocross event. [ Think standing in a walk in freezer while somebody hoses you down with icy water while trying to write numbers on a damp bit of paper with a blunt pencil]
I had been overheard making disparaging remarks about the said coop and she had brought me a gift of a dozen fresh eggs. Normally I try to be a bit philosophical about things but I nearly burst into tears.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> The wait is over,
> View attachment 518931
> View attachment 518932


Can you eat your dinner off it though!


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> Love the way you co-ordinated the cat with the colour scheme, if that is untidy I am a monkee's uncle.


Davy Jones or Michael Nesmith.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Davy Jones or Michael Nesmith.



Seeing as only one of them was English I would not have much choice.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2020)

I have been for a walk. Don't tell anyone I have exercised twice.  I am too much of an outdoorsy person to only go out once.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2020)

Fresh from my allotment. Ground to plate - 10 minutes.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Fresh from my allotment. Ground to plate - 10 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 518969


I don't think I've ever eaten asparagus. What does it taste like?


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't think I've ever eaten asparagus. What does it taste like?


Difficult to describe.
We eat a lot - there's fields of it across the road at the moment.
Try some and see.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't think I've ever eaten asparagus. What does it taste like?


As @Dirk says it's difficult to describe. Do try it as it is delicious BUT only by British grown in season, that's now. If you can find locally grown even better. Asparagus needs to be eaten a fresh as possible. The stuff flown in from around the world is tasteless.

To prepare hold the base in one hand and roughly halfway down the stem in the other, gently bend and the spear will snap. The point at which it snaps is where the stem gets woody and less pleasant to eat.

Boil a pan of water and either boil very quickly or steam in sieve. Serve alone or with a little butter.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't think I've ever eaten asparagus. What does it taste like?



Horrible and do not even mention your water works the next morning.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

Woodwork sanded down and ceiling painted, after that day I felt I wasted the other day this one feel good.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Apr 2020)

Received this today. An effort to relieve the boredom of "lockdown".

It is never going to be good for long ride, and, at the price, that is not surprising, but, we had a very amusing trial run this afternoon.

It certainly amused our neighbours as we wobbled our way along the road 

With Mrs @BoldonLad on the back, as stoker, I can honestly say, it is the first time I have been "in charge" in over 30 years!


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> View attachment 518983
> 
> 
> Received this today. An effort to relieve the boredom of "lockdown".
> ...



Awesome.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2020)

Thank god I don't have an office. If I did I have no doubt that Mr WD would fill it with more crap. 😠


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank god I don't have an office. If I did I have no doubt that Mr WD would fill it with more crap. 😠


Your office, your crap!!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your office, your crap!!




Yeah. Right.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Received this today. An effort to relieve the boredom of "lockdown".
> 
> It is never going to be good for long ride, and, at the price, that is not surprising, but, we had a very amusing trial run this afternoon.
> 
> ...


A fine looking steed. I think we need some photos of crew in action though


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> A fine looking steed. I think we need some photos of crew in action though



Yeh! We can share the £250 when it goes on YBF.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2020)

Just swapped the Marathon Plus tyres on O.B.1. for the New Continentals. Easy peasy to get on, unlike the Marathon Plus.
Fitted new Schwalbe inner tubes while I was at it. I knew that the rear inner tube was Brompton original, I've been loth to change that as taking off the rear wheel is a tad convoluted on a Brommie. I'm glad I did as the rear tube ( Kenda ) was really mis - shaped and looked to be ready to fail.

They are much lighter than the M+, the blurb says they are designed to protect against p*nctures.
Mrs Tenkay has given them the seal of approval and is thinking of getting a pair for her Brommie.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> A fine looking steed. I think we need some photos of crew in action though



At moment, riding is the limit of our abilities. Taking a photograph or even video, whilst riding, perhaps a day or two  but, when I do, will post it here


----------



## GM (30 Apr 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 519012
> 
> 
> Just swapped the Marathon Plus tyres on O.B.1. for the New Continentals. Easy peasy to get on, unlike the Marathon Plus.
> ...




Been reading about those on our LBC FB page. They've got good reviews and they look good. Very tempted to get a pair myself, but there's still a load of tread on M+'s.


In other news, the clapping has just finished, there seems to be more people out clapping tonight. One family further down our road were letting off fireworks as well


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2020)

We had the clap up our end.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> We had the clap up our end.


That stretches the imagination somewhat.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2020)

We had very little clap tonight, I was a bit disappointed, maybe the weather kept them in sadly.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2020)

GM said:


> Been reading about those on our LBC FB page. They've got good reviews and they look good. Very tempted to get a pair myself, but there's still a load of tread on M+'s.
> 
> 
> In other news, the clapping has just finished, there seems to be more people out clapping tonight. One family further down our road were letting off fireworks as well



Loads of tread on my Marathon + tyres too. Then there are the standard Brompton tyres that I took off when I fitted the M+ 
My other Brommie has Schwalbe One tyres and it's a completely different ride compared to the M+. I'm hoping that the Conti's will have a good blend of the smoothness of the Schwalbe Ones and the protection of the M+


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> We had very little clap tonight, I was a bit disappointed, maybe the weather kept them in sadly.


Maybe they were like me and just forgot.......sadly the days are all feeling so similar that I sometimes don’t know what day of the week it is!


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> That stretches the imagination somewhat.


Watch out for when it snaps back!


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2020)

Some good news.
One of our Chippies and one of our Chinkies are opening from next week. 
Order online and collect.
Proper Fish Friday next week.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2020)

Morning. A bit similar to yesterday with a dry morning and showers by afternoon. I'll get an early walk and breakfast and decide if I want a little cycle or not. I have so many aches and pains these days and my knees were always one of the joints that were fine but my right one has been twinging a bit this last week  Retirement is nice, but I'm not sure about getting older............maybe we should have our retirement when we are young and fit then work when we are older.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe they were like me and just forgot.......sadly the days are all feeling so similar that I sometimes don’t know what day of the week it is!


Mrs P has remembered each week, last night I wasn't really aware it was Thursday. Our turnout was the same as usual despite rain - on a terrace it's obvious who is and isn't taking part - names have been taken, lists made. 

This morning I realised it's my meds blister pack which tells me what day it is. Really. All the usual hints and markers have gone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
No rain this morning so I'm hoping to get out and do a sneaky 5k with Mrs Tenkay. 

My virtual LEJOG saw me almost at Bristol yesterday, it's become part of our daily routine.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶🏃🚲👍


----------



## screenman (1 May 2020)

Morning all, the decorating is calling me today, yoga first though.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
A rather weak and watery, but nevetheless welcome reappearance of the sun today.


----------



## dave r (1 May 2020)

Good morning folks, Friday's come round again, like others I'm tending to loose track of the days, shopping and chores again today.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2020)

Good morning from a damp middle of nowhere.


----------



## Drago (1 May 2020)

I have risen!

Feeling more my normal self,today. Up at 0610hrs, muttley walked. Just about to make breakfast for everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2020)

Hello people.  I have had coffee and toast - the toast is becoming a comfort habit, this is a bad thing. Awake at 5.30 and feel somewhat rested.

Heavy rain last night, still damp and grey with a bit of breeze. 8C. The bike will be out around 9.00.

Speaking of which day it is. This has become difficult, all are blending together. I know I've ridden 28 times in lockdown but have no idea how long has passed in that time. Obviously I could work it out - I think. We have a calendar which has to be turned over every day but only shows the date.

I have hops to collect later, a bit of potting to do, hinges on fruit cage door, hang the door and cover with mesh.


----------



## Paulus (1 May 2020)

Good morning all, a bit breezy and cloudy here. I will get out on the bike for a while later on. I bottled my home brew yesterday so only another 2 weeks and it should be ready.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, a bit breezy and cloudy here. I will get out on the bike for a while later on. I bottled my home brew yesterday so only another 2 weeks and it should be ready.


Yeah! Party time at paulus' place


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2020)

I am back. I have at least walked. Whether I do anything else I'm not sure.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2020)

I had an observer this morning. His/her mate ran off but this one stood until I got the phone out.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2020)

............and the river was very still this morning.


----------



## screenman (1 May 2020)

Anyone else looking forward to the weekend?


----------



## dickyknees (1 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Anyone else looking forward to the weekend?



Is it the weekend already?

Morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2020)

Have we all washed our faces in the morning dew?


----------



## Paulus (1 May 2020)

We should all be dancing around our poles


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2020)

I have found my car keys.....................I hear you all say.............................they were on the wall on the allotment............................

I didn't know I'd lost my car keys..............😭😭😭


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2020)

Morning all 

Another day of gardening beckons.
With a bit of luck I should have finished all the landscape remodelling today and I'll just be waiting on a load of flint and bark chippings.
The front and rear gardens look totally different to how they did a couple of weeks ago. 
Just got the side garden to sort out next.........


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2020)




----------



## Dirk (1 May 2020)

Picking up a newspaper and doggie walking next.
I shall then be doing my best Phil Harding impression - down a trench with a trowel. 'Look wot Oi got 'ere!'


----------



## GM (1 May 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Paulus (1 May 2020)

Out for a ride in a few minutes, the sun has almost come out.🌞


----------



## Paulus (1 May 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all.


Morning John.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have found my car keys.....................I hear you all say.............................they were on the wall on the allotment............................
> 
> I didn't know I'd lost my car keys..............😭😭😭



Before we gave the car to our daughter and became carless, I was pottering about in the front when someone walking past remarked that the car keys were hanging out of the boot lock. I thanked them and retrieved the keys. 
It is Mrs Tenkays car, as I've never driven. I hung the keys up on the hook inside the cupboard where they live, and remarked to Mrs Tenkay that she'd left them in the boot lock. She was a bit taken aback as she'd not used the car for a few days and the keys must have been hanging out the lock all of that time.


----------



## pawl (1 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> We should all be dancing around our poles




I would but I can’t get them to stand still.

.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Feeling more my normal self,today. Up at 0610hrs, muttley walked. *Just about to make breakfast for everyone.*


Nothing here, they appear to have even pinched the plate.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had an observer this morning. His/her mate ran off but this one stood until I got the phone out.
> View attachment 519062


Mo. I realise you are very innocent but if a 'he' it will have dangly bits.........otherwise its a 'she'


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo. I realise you are very innocent but if a 'he' it will have dangly bits.........otherwise its a 'she'


Pull the udder one. 
Might have been why the other one cleared off, someone checking wasn't what it wanted.


----------



## screenman (1 May 2020)

The walls are being painted.


----------



## screenman (1 May 2020)

Thought I would share a photo my lad took on his way home from work at 1am this morning. Lincoln Cathedral is lit up in blue in support of the emergency services.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)

Well, we've twice as far to go as we've already travelled


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2020)

I have arrived, as bit late but hope I am allowed in.
Not got the phone back yet so have to fire the computer on for CC and guess what, the bl**dy thing decided not to let me open it this morning. Just managed to log in though I don't know what I have done differently.
My day so far.
Was at Aldi for 07.40. Got all our and the aunties shopping do. None of the tills were open so, as first there I waited. Eventually some Aldi guy came and said load up on conveyor 1..........so I did. 2 minutes later another Aldi person said "why have you done that"? I pointed and said "cos he told me to". She said "No 1 is not working, you have to go to No3". So I re-packed the trolley and move to No3, by which time there were 3 people in front of me. I was not happy.
Got home, sanitised everything then delivered it to the aunty.........poor woman is petrified and covered head to toe for protection.
Back home now and too late to go for a walk as it gets busy after 10.00.
Gob still pain free. I actually enjoyed a sandwich last night and am wondering about lunch now yum yum.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)

Are you dabbing the affected area with whisky @Dave7?


----------



## screenman (1 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well, we've twice as far to go as we've already travelled



Nope, you got me there.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have arrived, as bit late but hope I am allowed in.
> Not got the phone back yet so have to fire the computer on for CC and guess what, the bl**dy thing decided not to let me open it this morning. Just managed to log in though I don't know what I have done differently.
> My day so far.
> Was at Aldi for 07.40. Got all our and the aunties shopping do. None of the tills were open so, as first there I waited. Eventually some Aldi guy came and said load up on conveyor 1..........so I did. 2 minutes later another Aldi person said "why have you done that"? I pointed and said "cos he told me to". She said "No 1 is not working, you have to go to No3". So I re-packed the trolley and move to No3, by which time there were 3 people in front of me. I was not happy.
> ...


Glad to hear you are pain free Dave 👍


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well, we've twice as far to go as we've already travelled


Hope so.......that means I'll live to 195.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2020)

It's


----------



## dave r (1 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's



it started  about five minutes after we got back from the market.


----------



## pawl (1 May 2020)

Earlier.Intended to go out.Got ready started to p***s it down so didn’t bother Looks better tomorrow


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Are you dabbing the affected area with whisky @Dave7?


I'm not sure @Dave7 does "dabbing" when it comes to alcohol 

Glad to hear you're pain free Dave.


----------



## Paulus (1 May 2020)

Just got back from a gentle ride.
It looks like the rain is coming.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2020)

@screenman great picture. Thanks for sharing.......as I believe one should say these days.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2020)

I thought I had lost my peas
it's like losing your marbles only with peas
how can you have fish with no peas
Ah found them, someone put them in the wrong shelf of the freezer 
Ps the out


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not sure @Dave7 does "dabbing" when it comes to alcohol
> 
> Glad to hear you're pain free Dave.


Dab on the affected area*, two three times a day. I never said he should waste the rest of the glass.

*In place of the salt water he's been using.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2020)

dave r said:


> it started  about five minutes after we got back from the market.


Sun's been shining here all day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 May 2020)

Well that was interesting. After fitting new tyres to my Brommie yesterday I took it around the block to check that all was OK.
The derailleur wouldn't shift between high/low so I put it up in the work stand and saw that I'd misaligned the chain tensioner when refitting.
Removed and refitted the chain tensioner, reached up to flick the derailleur gear lever only to find the hub gear shifting. Tried it a couple of times whilst thinking " that's impossible" before noticing that the front of the bike had swung round nearly 180 degrees 🙄


----------



## screenman (1 May 2020)

Wickes bathroom paint has the consistency of skimmed milk, and covers even less. Bought some to use as a base coat on another job and did not use it so though bang it in the downstairs loo, 4 coats and you can still see through it, normally buy all our paints from the trade centre's rather than a retail place. Tried a bit of the Dulux Diamond Matt much the aame colour and it covered in one Grrrr!


----------



## screenman (1 May 2020)

6 coats, I bet Wickes do not put up the review I left.


----------



## Drago (1 May 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2020)

Night Gran'ma


----------



## GM (1 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Wickes bathroom paint has the consistency of skimmed milk, and covers even less. Bought some to use as a base coat on another job and did not use it so though bang it in the downstairs loo, 4 coats and you can still see through it, normally buy all our paints from the trade centre's rather than a retail place. Tried a bit of the Dulux Diamond Matt much the aame colour and it covered in one Grrrr!




Rule number one. Never buy cheap paint, saying that, I bought a 5 litre tin of Johnsons white emulsion for £15 in Asda and it's brilliant


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Wickes bathroom paint has the consistency of skimmed milk, and covers even less. Bought some to use as a base coat on another job and did not use it so though bang it in the downstairs loo, 4 coats and you can still see through it, normally buy all our paints from the trade centre's rather than a retail place. Tried a bit of the Dulux Diamond Matt much the aame colour and it covered in one Grrrr!



Like you I always try to buy quality trade centre paint. Bitter experience shows cheap paint is a false and frustrating economy. I've yet to find a paint which truly only needs one coat and I always apply a second. I'm sure though the usual need for a second coat has more to do with my decorating skills than whether or not a paint is capable of a good result with only one coat.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Like you I always try to buy quality trade centre paint. Bitter experience shows cheap paint is a false and frustrating economy. I've yet to find a paint which truly only needs one coat and I always apply a second. I'm sure though the usual need for a second coat has more to do with my decorating skills than whether or not a paint is capable of a good result with only one coat.




Dulux Diamond Matt emulsion is brilliant, unfortunately the centre's are shut and they are not selling online at the moment.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2020)

Morning all, two small glasses of Pinot last night and I feel like a snail without it's shell, slugish, must remember to not touch it again.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2020)

Good morning folks. Very  here. I. Need.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
Sun's up.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2020)

Good morning. It looks like a beautiful day has dawned though there is some grey cloud moving across the sky from time to time.

I've been up since 4.30. To be honest I've had enough of lockdown. I want to sleep better, places I'd like to go, people I want to see, things I'd like to do. I'm very lucky to live in a small village, have a garden and allotment. God knows what it must be like living in a city 15 floors up. I can understand why people may break the guidelines.

So it's a bike ride around 9.00. A supermarket run is on the cards over the next few days, we could easily survive without one, so that might happen today. Other than that possibility I'll idle away time on the allotment.


----------



## Drago (2 May 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

The sun is out, Mrs Tenkay is getting ready for an early visit to the shops, hopefully there will be fresh croissants in her shopping basket. 

Crossed the bridge into Wales yesterday on my virtual LEJOG, it's strangely absorbing watching an icon slowly inch its way along the screen. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🏃🚶🌞👍


----------



## dave r (2 May 2020)

Good morning people, suns shining, washings out, having breakfast next and then I must do yesterday washing up.


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2020)

Morning all 

Looks like being a nice day again, so I'll be cracking on in the garden.
What started out as a small extension of our patio area has turned into a full blown makeover of the whole garden.
Still, the weather's good, we're in lockdown and there ain't much else I can do.
At least it will all be sorted when we finally do manage to get away in the van.


----------



## numbnuts (2 May 2020)




----------



## Paulus (2 May 2020)

Morning all, apologies for being late on parade. Been for a walk across the fields with the dog and MrsP. Because it's a lovely morning it was getting quite busy so we cut across the back fields trying to keep our social distance and all that.

A bit of fettling on the vintage bikes today. The Weinman centre pull brakes all need adjustment, I was out on my old Galaxy in the week, and the brakes were appalling. So the Falcon will get the same treatment. 

No need to go out to the shops today, we are playing Freezer surprise for tea tonight, two tubs of something now defrosting.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2020)

I have been told to finish this coat of gloss and get out on my bike, I do not like to disobey orders.


----------



## GM (2 May 2020)

Morning all. Another one late on parade, although I'll been up since 8.30. 2019 Oxford and Cambridge boat race done, and might break the rules again and go for a ride when our daughter gets here around lunchtime.



Paulus said:


> Just got back from a gentle ride.
> It looks like the rain is coming.
> View attachment 519129



It's been a while since I've done that route, I like it because you can expand it and do 30 or 40 miles. Used to be my regular Sunday morning outing!


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2020)

Shifted about 2 tons of top soil and levelled out a dip that's been bugging me for about 15 years.
Area should be ready for installing my raised beds when they arrive next week.
Having a lunch break now.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Shifted about 2 tons of top soil and levelled out a dip that's been bugging me for about 15 years.
> Area should be ready for installing my raised beds when they arrive next week.
> Having a lunch break now.


You’re getting it all wrong. We are supposed to be flattening the curve, not raising the dip!


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 May 2020)

Afternoon all. Still sunny here, going out for a cycle with the wife in a minute . Haven’t been cycling since Monday and am missing it , I have got used to cycling every other day since this lock down started . In my defence I have need out for three walks since my last ride but each time they have been cut short and I have come home looking like a drowned rat 😂😟


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all. Still sunny here, going out for a cycle with the wife in a minute . Haven’t been cycling since Monday and am missing it , I have got used to cycling every other day since this lock down started . In my defence I have need out for three walks since my last ride but each time they have been cut short and I have come home looking like a drowned rat 😂😟


I’m trying to muster the enthusiasm for a spin too.


----------



## Paulus (2 May 2020)

GM said:


> It's been a while since I've done that route, I like it because you can expand it and do 30 or 40 miles. Used to be my regular Sunday morning outing!


Hello John, quite agree with you there. You can continue north towards Welwyn and Tring, or go east towards Hertford or go west towards St. Albans and beyond. So many variations depending on how you feel.


----------



## 12boy (2 May 2020)

Got some nice mask from a lady in Albuquerque which are stylish and comfortable and into which you can insert coffee filters, which we've heard are effective . Also ordered my sheepherders wagon top which will remove the last excuse to get going on the inside of the thing. Still have many people who ignore any kind of social distancing and eschew masks entirely. Perhaps Darwin can sort them out. My wife finds connections to people who either deliver fresh veg or have curbside veg pickup, so we are actually getting better veg than before this began.


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2020)

Gardening finished for the day.
Sat outside, admiring my handiwork, with a couple of beers.
Need a nap now........


----------



## screenman (2 May 2020)

Stop talking about me I am back, ride done only 16 miles at 16mph it will do, now to reassemble the loo.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 May 2020)

Oh well that didn’t quite go to plan . Five miles into the ride and I hear a loud PING, broken spoke in the front wheel of set of campag zondas. Off home my wife goes to get the car, when she gets back to me we take her bike out of the car so she can continue the ride and I put mine in and off home I go. Sulking lol. Luckily I have a spare set of zondas, that came off an old bike , so i am all fixed and ready to have another go tomorrow . Still it’s a pain having to get it fixed at the moment , on the bright side at least I wasn’t doing 30mph down a hill when it went😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Oh well that didn’t quite go to plan . Five miles into the ride and I hear a loud PING, broken spoke in the front wheel of set of campag zondas. Off home my wife goes to get the car, when she gets back to me we take her bike out of the car so she can continue the ride and I put mine in and off home I go. Sulking lol. Luckily I have a spare set of zondas, that came off an old bike , so i am all fixed and ready to have another go tomorrow . Still it’s a pain having to get it fixed at the moment , on the bright side at least I wasn’t doing 30mph down a hill when it went😀😀


Do you like the Zondas? I have a set of Fulcrum Racing 3 on one of my bikes. Think they are very similar. I like them.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2020)

For all of you with mobility problems the downstairs toilet is now finished and fully functional, so when you pop around you will not have to climb the stairs.


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2020)

screenman said:


> For all of you with mobility problems the downstairs toilet is now finished and fully functional, so when you pop around you will not have to climb the stairs.


Having lived in a bungalow for 15 years, stairs seem very strange whenever we visit friends.
Our dog has never had to deal with them and we have to carry her down them. She'll go up but won't come down.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Having lived in a bungalow for 15 years, stairs seem very strange whenever we visit friends.
> Our dog has never had to deal with them and we have to carry her down them. She'll go up but won't come down.



When we lived in a bungalow we would get to about 10.30pm and one of us would say, are we going up to bed.


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2020)

Just ordered a ton of golden flint chippings to be delivered on Tuesday.
Need to order some bark chips next so I can get the garden finished next week.
Been hard work but worth it.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just ordered a ton of golden flint chippings to be delivered on Tuesday.
> Need to order some bark chips next so I can get the garden finished next week.
> Been hard work but worth it.



We have to add about 5 ton of those stones to our driveway every few years at most, I think the gravel fairies pinch it.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2020)

Currently enjoying a deliciously fruity blond.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you like the Zondas? I have a set of Fulcrum Racing 3 on one of my bikes. Think they are very similar. I like them.



Have had this set for 4 year and really like them but if I keep getting this problem I might have to change my mind lol 😂😂😀


----------



## screenman (2 May 2020)

I may have to give up boozing.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I may have to give up boozing.



I know my personal shopper may be getting the sack.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2020)

Panic over, I will not have to pack up drinking as I have just found a length of our I can use to siphon with, now what goes best with coke, petrol or diesel as we have both here.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Panic over, I will not have to pack up drinking as I have just found a length of our I can use to siphon with, now what goes best with coke, petrol or diesel as we have both here.


Diesel, petrol is a bit sharp on the mouth.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=D1JIgtX5pCk


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2020)

Going to have to pay my local brewery a visit next week.......supplies running low.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2020)

I just watched a film called “The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society”. Lol. Strange title but it was good.


----------



## Drago (2 May 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## screenman (2 May 2020)

Night all.


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I just watched a film called “The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society”. Lol. Strange title but it was good.


Watched that last month. Enjoyable little film. A lot of it was filmed in North Devon.
German marching scene was actually in Bideford.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Night all.


They say Night Nurse is better.

Sithi


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


>


I let you go first today.


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Panic over, I will not have to pack up drinking as I have just found a length of our I can use to siphon with, now what goes best with coke, petrol or diesel as we have both here.



🤔 Well I've read this three times and feel perhaps you should pack up drinking.


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2020)

Good morning. Looking out of the window suggests today will be warm, sunny and still. We shall see.

Some bright spark has set club members a challenge........who can climb the most feet in 20 miles. The basic rules are the ride must start from home though riders can chose any 20 mile section from the ride - stops drive 'n ride - and no stops or pauses on the chosen section.

I have an idea...........off to do some planning!
I'm going to do a spot of planning.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

Morning all, a re-applying Rainx to the bathrooms is planned for today.


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2020)

Morning all, a grey damp start to the day here . It's going to rain.
Planning on going out on the bike later on for a 20+ miles, well that's the plan.


----------



## Drago (3 May 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
Dusted.
Porridge prepared and eaten. (Kavanagh's was back in stock last week)


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2020)

Right then 20 miles and 2707 feet. If you don't hear from me later today please come looking on a local Lancashire hillside...................


----------



## dave r (3 May 2020)

Good morning people, its a cool grey morning, washings out, I've washed the settee covers, breakfasts been eaten, I'll have a in a while.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2020)

Morning. Overcast here but hopefully the sun will appear later


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2020)

Morning all 

More gardening today.
I never was much of a one for gardening - just doing the bare minimum to keep it presentable - but I'm starting to actually enjoy it.
MrsD says it's what old folk do.


----------



## Drago (3 May 2020)

Overcast here, was drizzling a bit when I took Muttley out for his morning sheet.


----------



## numbnuts (3 May 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2020)

Nice walk done again. Slightly more overcast but still lovely.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2020)

Sorry but I was 'missing in action' yesterday (I will send my excuse papers in later).
First things first.........@classic as @PaulSB says, whisky is not for dabbing. Being disabled yesterday I did try drinking the stuff in the hope it would make me feel better, which it did, until I woke up this morning.
Today is a planned rest & relax day. Breakfast will be luxury croissants with honey...plus vodka and fresh orange. Not sure about MrsD as she had a serious case of the galloping trots yesterday, strange as we ate and drank the same things.....I hope she keeps it to herself though.
I recorded that Guernsey Potato Peel Society film and we will watch that and Britain's Got Talent later on.
Yesterday I watched a couple of good films. One was a good western with Kevin Costner and Robert Duval. I was almost slapping my six guns on.

I am shortly going to put a chicken casserole on to slow cook. And that raises a question......................
@PaulSB and other allotment people. a neighbour has been leaving us bags of home grown Radish. now I don't actually like radish but we gave some to the aunty and she declared them the best she has ever tasted. . I read that you can cook them. I am planning to slice them up and put them in the casserole..........will that work ?

I am now going to read posts that I missed yesterday and enjoy Classics corrections😄


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2020)

screenman said:


> We have to add about 5 ton of those stones to our driveway every few years at most, I think the gravel fairies pinch it.


We swapped a lot of our lawns for gravel years ago, I agree with you, those gravel fairies must eat the stuff. Every couple of years we have to buy another ton of it to spread around.
TBH in hind site I often think we should have kept it as lawns.


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am now going to read posts that I missed yesterday and enjoy Classics corrections😄


Kinky.....


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Going to have to pay my local brewery a visit next week.......supplies running low.


Maybe I am fortunate but I enjoy a can of Abbot Ale or Old Speckled Hen, both of which I can get from Aldi. If I go to Costco I often pick up a case of mixed, bottled, real ales which I find interesting although I am not keen on the dark/heavy ones.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Kinky.....


I don't mean corrections as in with a whip and high heeled boots 😄


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Overcast here, was drizzling a bit when I took Muttley out for his morning sheet.


I must be honest, as that is the sort of guy I am  but reading that post does not paint a nice picture in my mind. The only thing worse is if you next tell us you joined him in that activity. Please don't


----------



## dave r (3 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I must be honest, as that is the sort of guy I am  but reading that post does not paint a nice picture in my mine. The only thing worse is if you next tell us you joined him in that activity. Please don't



I need the mind bleach after that post! I'm glad I've had my breakfast, the picture in my mind of man and dog squatting in harmony is quite unsettling.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We swapped a lot of our lawns for gravel years ago, I agree with you, those gravel fairies must eat the stuff. Every couple of years we have to buy another ton of it to spread around.
> TBH in hind site I often think we should have kept it as lawns.



I knew this was not a good idea when I did it but it was the cheapest way.


----------



## pawl (3 May 2020)

I had a gravel drive and footpath. The problem I found was and I know it doesn’t occur very often was clearing snow from the surface,Replaced paths with block paving and the drive tarmac during with the edges block paved.

The tarmac has been down for aprox three years and still looks good.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I knew this was not a good idea when I did it but it was the cheapest way.
> View attachment 519598


That is a BIIIG area. I did ours in the 80s when I was a manager, looking after Europe and being very busy. Time was limited so it seemed a good idea at the time. I did all of the front garden and 1/3rd of the side garden.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2020)

pawl said:


> I had a gravel drive and footpath. The problem I found was and I know it doesn’t occur very often was clearing snow from the surface,Replaced paths with block paving and the drive tarmac during with the edges block paved.
> 
> The tarmac has been down for aprox three years and still looks good.


Where we had our caravan there was a house with a large drive that was done with tarmac. It was black (obs) but with some red bits in. I always thought it looked really nice.


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 May 2020)

Morning everyone. Grey day here at the moment but it does look like it will clear a bit. On my second cup of coffee while waiting around to join in the virtual dinghy sailing at 11 o’clock. Bike is all fixed so will venture for a ride after lunch , hopefully it will be more successful that yesterday 😂😀


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning everyone. Grey day here at the moment but it does look like it will clear a bit. On my second cup of coffee while waiting around to join in the virtual dinghy sailing at 11 o’clock. Bike is all fixed so will venture for a ride after lunch , hopefully it will be more successful that yesterday 😂😀



I used to have a laser, great fun.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2020)

Still dull and overcast here. On my 3rd coffee


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

So, I am out in the garage and Pam says she is going to pop in and make a cake, a few minutes later into my head popped a thought, licking the basin clean, yummy stuff, anyways I carry on with the job in hand and then pop back into the office at which point I get called into the kitchen and handed a bowl to lick clean, coffee cake mix. At no point did I mention I fancied doing that, it is many years since I did that so how? More worrying does she know what I am thinking all the time or only when cake is involved?


----------



## BoldonLad (3 May 2020)

screenman said:


> So, I am out in the garage and Pam says she is going to pop in and make a cake, a few minutes later into my head popped a thought, licking the basin clean, yummy stuff, anyways I carry on with the job in hand and then pop back into the office at which point I get called into the kitchen and handed a bowl to lick clean, coffee cake mix. At no point did I mention I fancied doing that, it is many years since I did that so how? More worrying does she know what I am thinking all the time or only when cake is involved?


You mean you are allowed to think for yourself?  , or, at least you are allowed to think you do?


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2020)

Afternoon all, back from the morning ride. I added a bit on today. The rain held off fortunately.


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2020)

@Dave7 afraid I've never cooked or eaten cooked radish but a quick Google suggests there are plenty of recipes which call for them.

Apparently they lose the peppery flavour, soften and are a bit nutty to taste. I would give it a go, pop them in the casserole and if you don't like them then don't eat them!!!

I'm going to get some and try!


----------



## dave r (3 May 2020)

I've had an interesting morning, spent most of it messing about with the inkscape program, I haven't used it before this weekend, I created a business card with it last night, then realized what I needed was a business card template, and thats what I'm working on, I found a video showing how its done but he's presenting it as if the people watching already know their way round the program. Now cooking bacon for some bacon sandwiches.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I've had an interesting morning, spent most of it messing about with the inkscape program, I haven't used it before this weekend, I created a business card with it last night, then realized what I needed was a business card template, and thats what I'm working on, I found a video showing how its done but he's presenting it as if the people watching already know their way round the program. Now cooking bacon for some bacon sandwiches.



I can do that it is easy, the bacon bit of course not the other stuff.


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry but I was 'missing in action' yesterday (I will send my excuse papers in later).
> First things first.........@classic as @PaulSB says, whisky is not for dabbing. Being disabled yesterday I did try drinking the stuff in the hope it would make me feel better, which it did, until I woke up this morning.
> Today is a planned rest & relax day. Breakfast will be luxury croissants with honey...plus vodka and fresh orange. Not sure about MrsD as she had a serious case of the galloping trots yesterday, strange as we ate and drank the same things.....I hope she keeps it to herself though.
> I recorded that Guernsey Potato Peel Society film and we will watch that and Britain's Got Talent later on.
> ...


First things first. Classic was a member around eight years ago, last seen around July 2012. So the alert would have gone to them, if their username wasn't entered as an e-mail address!

The dabbing of the affected area with the whisky, is supposed to be once or twice three times a day. What you do with the rest is up to you.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

Looking good,


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That is a BIIIG area. I did ours in the 80s when* I was a manager, looking after Europe *and being very busy. Time was limited so it seemed a good idea at the time. I did all of the front garden and 1/3rd of the side garden.


You're to blame!!


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

I have eaten too much, I am never going to have cake served on a dinner plate again.


----------



## 12boy (3 May 2020)

A gravel area is a great place for raised beds. Gravelled yards are very common in Arizona and New Mexico where keeping a lawn alive can cost $500/mo in water bills. They are decorated with native plants and artistic rocks, with drip lines for trees, shrubs and cacti. Here in the high desert xeriscaping is becoming more common, since it still takes a yard of water to keep them going. At around 13 inches of natural precip a year lawns aren't sustainable without lots of water. I draw the line at Astro turf though.
The Wyoming landscape naturally has trees only on the mountains and close to the rivers and creeks. The towns kinda remind me of oases in a sea of grass and sagebrush. Water and trees are not taken for granted here. That's why I am so impressed with Welsh Dragon and Mo 1959's pictures, among others,


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> First things first. Classic was a member around eight years ago, last seen around July 2012. So the alert would have gone to them, if their username wasn't entered as an e-mail address!
> 
> The dabbing of the affected area with the whisky, is supposed to be once or twice three times a day. What you do with the rest is up to you.


More than one classic. Doubt I will sleep tonight.
I tried dabbing it with whisky but the bottle kept tipping up and emptying down my gob. The dentist recommended regular rinse with salt water so I have been doing that. I then drink whisky to get rid of the taste of salt........life is a bitch innit


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're to blame!!


I only looked after sales of one product in Europe. I refuse to accept blame for Merkel & Co.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2020)

12boy said:


> A gravel area is a great place for raised beds. Gravelled yards are very common in Arizona and New Mexico where keeping a lawn alive can cost $500/mo in water bills. They are decorated with native plants and artistic rocks, with drip lines for trees, shrubs and cacti. Here in the high desert xeriscaping is becoming more common, since it still takes a yard of water to keep them going. At around 13 inches of natural precip a year lawns aren't sustainable without lots of water. I draw the line at Astro turf though.
> The Wyoming landscape naturally has trees only on the mountains and close to the rivers and creeks. The towns kinda remind me of oases in a sea of grass and sagebrush. Water and trees are not taken for granted here. That's why I am so impressed with Welsh Dragon and Mo 1959's pictures, among others,


12boy..............a silly question but I really have no idea as America is such a BIIIG place. How far are you from Montana?
Only reason for asking is that our ex Daughter in Law (who we both still love) met, married a guy and moved out there. She sends us photos and it looks as remote as your place is but with lots of water.
We do miss that girl.


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I used to have a laser, great fun.



I’ve had two over the 30 years I have been sailing . Learn to sail in the first one . Great boats but these days I need a boat that’s a bit kinder on my old knees lol 😂


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 May 2020)

Afternoon all. Went to get bike out to check it over be for going for a ride Checked the new front wheel , all Ok ( as my wife would tell you I make a habit of pinching inner tubes lol ) only to find I now have a slow puncture in the rear tyre. This has not been a lucky weekend . Anyway it did have a happy ending as I got my other bike out and we had a lovely cycle on the lanes in between Coventry and Rugby. It’s so nice these days to have a spare bike, it was a birthday present from my wife when I hit 50 😀😀😀


----------



## dave r (3 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all. Went to get bike out to check it over be for going for a ride Checked the new front wheel , all Ok ( as my wife would tell you I make a habit of pinching inner tubes lol ) only to find I now have a slow puncture in the rear tyre. This has not been a lucky weekend . Anyway it did have a happy ending as I got my other bike out and we had a lovely cycle on the lanes in between Coventry and Rugby. It’s so nice these days to have a spare bike, it was a birthday present from my wife when I hit 50 😀😀😀
> 
> View attachment 519707



Lanes I know well, around Church Lawford, Kings Newnham and Wolston.


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2020)

Doggie walked at Ilfracombe Tors.
A bit mizzly today.


----------



## derrick (3 May 2020)

The gym is nearly done. Just waiting for tv to come. Should be here in the morning. Have the hi fi set up. All vinyl out, record deck all sorted. Will set up streaming Monday. Its time for a beer.


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Lanes I know well, around Church Lawford, Kings Newnham and Wolston.



Those are the ones, I nearly always like to start my rides in this area, my good lady on other hand like to go out towards the airport and head for cubbington and leamington . In fact we were just starting Kings Newnham hill from the bretford side yesterday when it all went ‘ Pete Tong’ with my front wheel . Lol 😂


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2020)

derrick said:


> View attachment 519710
> 
> 
> The gym is nearly done. Just waiting for tv to come. Should be here in the morning. Have the hi fi set up. All vinyl out, record deck all sorted. Will set up streaming Monday. Its time for a beer.


it's always time for a beer


----------



## pawl (3 May 2020)

screenman said:


> So, I am out in the garage and Pam says she is going to pop in and make a cake, a few minutes later into my head popped a thought, licking the basin clean, yummy stuff, anyways I carry on with the job in hand and then pop back into the office at which point I get called into the kitchen and handed a bowl to lick clean, coffee cake mix. At no point did I mention I fancied doing that, it is many years since I did that so how? More worrying does she know what I am thinking all the time or only when cake is involved?




I once asked my mum when I was very young if I could lick the bowl she told me no pull the chain


----------



## derrick (3 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> it's always time for a beer


We have a beer cooler in there aswel.


----------



## dave r (3 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Those are the ones, I nearly always like to start my rides in this area, my good lady on other hand like to go out towards the airport and head for cubbington and leamington . In fact we were just starting Kings Newnham hill from the bretford side yesterday when it all went ‘ Pete Tong’ with my front wheel . Lol 😂



The plan for tomorrow is out though Baginton, Long Ichington Broadwell and Sawbridge, turn in Willoughby then retrace my steps home.


----------



## 12boy (3 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Stop talking about me I am back, ride done only 16 miles at 16mph it will do, now to reassemble the loo.


12boy..............a silly question but I really have no idea as America is such a BIIIG place. How far are you from Montana?
Only reason for asking is that our ex Daughter in Law (who we both still love) met, married a guy and moved out there. She sends us photos and it looks as remote as your place is but with lots of water.
We do miss that girl.
[/QUOTE] You should go visit....where in Montana? At 147k sq miles its a fairly large state and has some beautiful country. The Wyoming/Montana border is around 180 miles north of my place. When you are done, drop by and I will feed you some frijoles and green chile stew. You and your good wife can spend a night or two in my sheepherders wagon on Muddy Mountain about 20 miles sw of here, if you like. After the frijoles and green chile, she may make you sleep outside for her own olfactory survival. By the way Casper ain't remote... At 55k people it is neck and neck with Cheyenne Wyoming, the other megalopolis in the state.


----------



## screenman (4 May 2020)

Morning all a bit misty looking out across the back fields this morning, but the day has begun, have a good one.


----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2020)




----------



## IaninSheffield (4 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
"It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, …”


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2020)

Morning all. I have had an awful headache all night so I am not in the best of moods at the moment. Stay safe folks.


----------



## screenman (4 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning all. I have had an awful headache all night so I am not in the best of moods at the moment. Stay safe folks.



I hope you feel better soon, I also feel a bit groggy but mine was self inflicted so deserve no sympathy.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I hope you feel better soon, I also feel a bit groggy but mine was self inflicted so deserve no sympathy.


 Thanks


----------



## Paulus (4 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning all. I have had an awful headache all night so I am not in the best of moods at the moment. Stay safe folks.


----------



## Paulus (4 May 2020)

Morning all, 
It's not too bad out there at the moment, a bit cloudy but quite mild.
Out with the dog shortly before breakfast, and then a bimble on the bike foraging for a few essentials from the shops.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2020)

Good morning folks, its a bright and sunny morning, I'm off for a bike ride later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Our neighbours rang the bell last night and left a bag containing beer and wine. 
They said it was a "thank you" for letting them park one of their cars on our driveway ( they have 2 grown up daughters each with their own car ) 

We usually eat quite a healthy diet, but last night we were a bit decadent and enjoyed Vegan sausage roll, oven chips and baked beans washed down with Doom Bar 😯😁🍺

Have a lovely day folks 🚶🏃🚲


----------



## Drago (4 May 2020)

I have belatedly risen! 

Late night last night.


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2020)

Morning all 

Hope you feel better @welsh dragon .
Off to Barnstaple this morning for the first time in over a month; some shopping we need that we can't get locally.
Going to drop in to the caravan storage on the way through and rotate the wheels on the van. Will drop in to the brewery across the way whilst we're there and pick up a couple of cases of wallop.
Back home to get stuck into the garden later.


----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning all. I have had an awful headache all night so I am not in the best of moods at the moment. Stay safe folks.



Take it easy, ibuprofen and try to nap to get rid of it.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 May 2020)

Morning all . Off to try and buy a cake shaped like a alpaca for the wife . Don’t ask 😂😂😂😂😂😀


----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2020)

Good morning all. It's a beautiful day here which doesn't really match my mood. I may go for a ride this afternoon but I'm heading towards a can't be arsed sort of day. I think I shall get dressed, have breakfast, potter on the allotment for a bit. This may improve my mood and general lethargy.

@screenman I know that groggy feeling and think I may have a touch of it though I only had a beer and small(ish) whisky last night. I think I'm going to stop buying whisky, it is too tempting.


----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Off to try and buy a cake shaped like a alpaca for the wife . Don’t ask 😂😂😂😂😂😀


A photo will be required if you claim success in this noteworthy mission. Good luck.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 May 2020)

Morning. Enjoyed a more leisurely stroll this morning. Nearly all the beech trees by the river have carvings in them people have made over the years so I was wandering along trying to read some of them. Some are so old you can't make them out. The oldest legible one I could read was done in 1971. I wonder where all these people are now. What they have done with their lives. Are some even still alive.

Weetabix and banana time. I fancy another lazy day in the hope that my legs might feel refreshed for a decent ride tomorrow.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Off to try and buy a cake shaped like a alpaca for the wife . Don’t ask 😂😂😂😂😂😀



If the Alpaca cake shop is out of stock you could buy a square cake, print out a photo of an Alpaca as a template and carve your own.
A bit of judicious work with a pallete knife and a can of squirty cream around the exposed edges and she will never know the difference 🎂🤔


----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2020)

Before I disappear for a while here is my effort in the club 20 mile challenge. The target was to ride 20 miles and climb as many feet as possible. One must start by bike from home but the actual 20 miles can start anywhere. Each climb/hill can only be done once from each side, so up, down otherside, turn round and up again is OK. You'll see in the Horwich area I did quite a lot of mucking about to basically get up to the same spot three times!!!! It was all about finding good elevation with lots of roads leading to it!

The bit that appears to end in the middle of nowhere is the summit of Winter Hill (1498ft) - if you've driven along the M61/M65 you may have spotted the big transmitter mast. It's also the site of the 1958 air crash when 30+ people died. At the time the weather was so bad the people working inside the TV transmitter station didn't know about the crash even though it was only a few hundred yards away.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3389764833


----------



## Mo1959 (4 May 2020)

I just did a short video clip to send to my cousin in Australias daughter for her 18th birthday. Felt a total plonker doing it.


----------



## Duc gas (4 May 2020)

Morning all, hope everyone is keeping safe? My task for the day is to bake a Bara brith, the dried fruit has been soaking overnight in stewed tea and sugar and tastes lovely. First time I've made it, so hopefully not a disaster.Have a great day 👍


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2020)

Survived another night


----------



## dickyknees (4 May 2020)

Bara brith spread with butter. Mmmmmm my favourite.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 May 2020)

Oh, Happy Star Wars Day by the way!


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 May 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is keeping safe? My task for the day is to bake a Bara brith, the dried fruit has been soaking overnight in stewed tea and sugar and tastes lovely. First time I've made it, so hopefully not a disaster.Have a great day 👍



A friend of mine gave me a recipe for this, I had a half full bottle of some cherry liqueur sitting in the back of the cupboard which I used instead of the tea. 
Tasted great 😁


----------



## pawl (4 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, its a bright and sunny morning, I'm off for a bike ride later.




Send it my way then Dull overcast cold.Cant think of anything else to moan about.

Stay safe.


----------



## GM (4 May 2020)

Morning all. Last on parade again. After breakfast it's out for a walk with the dog over the park and let him have his mad 30 mph gallop, at least he's keeping fit. Have a good day peeps! 🌈


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I hope you feel better soon, I also feel a bit groggy but mine was self inflicted so deserve no sympathy.


I said diesel!


----------



## screenman (4 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> I said diesel!



That was the day before, I fancied a change. Feeling alright now although yoga was tough this morning, downward dog is not a good position with a hangover.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2020)

screenman said:


> That was the day before, I fancied a change. Feeling alright now although yoga was tough this morning, downaward dog is not a good position with a hangover.


I thought you'd be drinking it more than just the once.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 May 2020)

Epic fail with alpaca cake. Sainsbury’s have had them in stock for months , now they have changed to octopus and unicorn cakes. Not a lot of use if the wife wants an alpaca one . 😀😀


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2020)

Hello lads and lasses.
Still not got the phone back........he is blaming lock down for not being able to get the tiny mother board it needs. Anyway, that means having to use the computer and the computer is sh*te. Its not old. Its a Toshiba running windows 7. It has a notorious fault in that when you close it down it decides it's not really closed down at all, so when I open it again next day the battery has drained.
Anyway its been interesting reading every ones posts. I now have to find out about Bara Brith 
Lovely day here. I am going to feed and water the roses shortly. We planted a climbing rose last year which didn't do a lot but seems to be thriving this year. I enjoy the garden but know next to nothing about plants/flowers etc. Thank goodness for Google or everything would die.
I did a chicken and veg casserole last night and late lunch will be............sliced chicken, a bowl of veg casserole (thickened gravy), a few chips and a slice of bread n butter. We have just one bottle of red wine left but I am sure I can hear that asking to be drunk


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2020)

I've been on  my turbo


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2020)

@Dirk Like a few million others we are thinking of a holiday in this country next year (this year will be a staycation). Its many years since we did Devon but have some good memories from your area. So how about when you go away in your caravan we could look after.......no JUST A JOKE
But seriously, things/areas change so much over the years. Are there any areas you think still retain the old charm?
We enjoy coastal walks, nice pub meals, cycling on roads that don't resemble the M5, nice beaches, bit of sun bathing.
Cottage, quality caravan, hotel etc...........we are not fussed. Just looking for ideas.


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk Like a few million others we are thinking of a holiday in this country next year (this year will be a staycation). Its many years since we did Devon but have some good memories from your area. So how about when you go away in your caravan we could look after.......no JUST A JOKE
> But seriously, things/areas change so much over the years. Are there any areas you think still retain the old charm?
> We enjoy coastal walks, nice pub meals, cycling on roads that don't resemble the M5, nice beaches, bit of sun bathing.
> Cottage, quality caravan, hotel etc...........we are not fussed. Just looking for ideas.


Anywhere along the north coast from Minehead down to Newquay is nice.
South Devon is busy, as are the honeypot harbour villages on the south Cornish coast. 
We like the Boscastle / Tintagel area - handy for the coast and close to Bodmin moor.


----------



## Duc gas (4 May 2020)

Duc gas said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is keeping safe? My task for the day is to bake a Bara brith, the dried fruit has been soaking overnight in stewed tea and sugar and tastes lovely. First time I've made it, so hopefully not a disaster.Have a great day 👍


Here it is, a definite success 👍


----------



## screenman (4 May 2020)

Yummee and no calories, what could be better.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Anywhere along the north coast from Minehead down to Newquay is nice.
> South Devon is busy, as are the honeypot harbour villages on the south Cornish coast.
> We like the Boscastle / Tintagel area - handy for the coast and* close to Bodmin moor.*


And the_ "Beast of Bodmin"_.


----------



## derrick (4 May 2020)

Tv sorted, still the streaming to sort out.





Trouble is after all that work i am to knackered to use it.


----------



## GM (4 May 2020)

derrick said:


> Tv sorted, still the streaming to sort out.
> View attachment 519918
> 
> 
> Trouble is after all that work i am to knackered to use it.





Brilliant idea, you can now watch Countdown while pedalling!


----------



## dave r (4 May 2020)

I got out for a ride this morning, 55 miles, out through Baginton, Long Itchington, Broadwell and Sawbridge to Willoughby, I did a circuit of the village and turned through Grandborough and onto Sawbridge where I picked up my route out, I got to Bubbenhall and turned through Ryton and Wolston to ride into Coventry through Brandon and Binley Woods. By the time I left the house it had turned grey and cold with a stiff cold breeze, the sun made an appearance riding through Long Itchington on the way back and I had sunny spells all the way home. A good morning out on my bike, fast and fun with the wind behind me and hard work when it was a headwind. I'm getting used to 50-60 mile non stop rides now, I was only a couple of miles from home today when the legs started to fade. 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/48242767


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I did a chicken and veg casserole last night and late lunch will be............sliced chicken, a bowl of veg casserole (thickened gravy), a few chips and a slice of bread n butter.


How were the radishes? (Or did I miss that one?)


----------



## BoldonLad (4 May 2020)

An update on our Folding Tandem, as promised. Neighbourhood amusement, trials in the street.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> View attachment 519969
> 
> 
> An update on our Folding Tandem, as promised. Neighbourhood amusement, trials in the street.




Looking good.


----------



## Drago (4 May 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2020)

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.


Night Mary Ellen


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Night Mary Ellen


Night Billy Ray.


----------



## PaulSB (5 May 2020)




----------



## screenman (5 May 2020)

Morning all, big excitement today as we are off shopping, we are doing it fortnightly so it will be a big one.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2020)

Morning.  at the moment up here but hopefully warm up a bit later. Enjoying the first cuppa of the day.


----------



## 12boy (5 May 2020)

Jeez.....what a time difference, haven't gone to bed yet.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> How were the radishes? (Or did I miss that one?)


Good morning Ian. Radishes were good thanks. The whole meal was very tasty. There is plenty left which will be blended and made into a soup later today.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
Have the Boldon Lads returned from their tandem ride yet?


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning Ian. Radishes were good thanks. The whole meal was very tasty. There is plenty left which will be blended and made into a soup later today.


Mornin'. Would never have thought of radishes in casserole ... but will now! Thanks 👍


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2020)

12boy said:


> Jeez.....what a time difference, haven't gone to bed yet.


Good morning 12boy (or should that be good evening)...........time differences are hard for me to get my head around.
Apparently our ex DiL lives in a place called Kalispell which is above Wyoming.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2020)

Good morning all. Don't know how but I was awake and out of bed by 0555 this morning. Bit of washing up to sort out then a cup of coffee calls. Sadly I used the last of my coffee pods a couple of days ago and will have to resort to granules. I had a cup of tea yesterday but it tasted bland compared to coffee. I use the Tassimo pods which my daughter ordered for me on her click & collect from Tessco but it failed to turn up. Annoying as the web site shows it as in stock.
We are off for an 0800 walk today. After that I may do a bit more in the garden. I fed the roses yesterday. Not sure if I already said this but the climbing rose, which didn't do much last year is looking very good.
Ohh, I also filled up the bird feeder. That is close to the conservatory and keeps us entertained.
Later on I will do a bit more sun bathing.........keep it topped up for the holiday that we won't be having 😊


----------



## 12boy (5 May 2020)

Kalispell is 758 miles from Casper, a little south of the Canadian border, and next door to Glacier National Park, a place I'd love to visit someday as it is effing gorgeous. The Montanans are a lot like Wyomingites, except they aren't all Republicans. The ones I've known definitely followed their own drum beat. I really liked them.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2020)

12boy said:


> Kalispell is 758 miles from Casper, a little south of the Canadian border, and next door to Glacier National Park, a place I'd love to visit someday as it is effing gorgeous. The Montanans are a lot like Wyomingites, except they aren't all Republicans. The ones I've known definitely followed their own drum beat. I really liked them.


The photos she sends are beautiful. Last week was one sitting by a large lake looking across to the Rockies. When/if I get my phone back from the repair man I will post a couple of her photos for you.


----------



## PaulSB (5 May 2020)

Good morning everyone. Yet another glorious day dawns in the land God made last - he'd spotted all his previous errors and put them right in Lancashire. 😄 Cycling at 9.00ish

Last night I had to go to bed at 9.30 - zonked. This morning I woke at 3.20 so expecting a total crash at some point.

It's shopping day. I've had a rummage through the freezer - what else is there to do at 4.00am? It won't be a big shop.

All is good on my allotment after an intense afternoon yesterday. Mrs P says it's cold and potential frost from the north at the weekend. The BBC says 2C but not till next Tuesday - I see several nights of wrapping up plants ahead.

Feeling happier today after a WhatsApp from my best friend. I do miss people now. Mrs P is saying the same. Will we ever get to hug friends again? I'm not maudling just something I wonder about and would miss.


----------



## PaulSB (5 May 2020)

I think you'll all like this. There are between four and twelve kids of key workers still at the village school - it varies between shifts. About ten days ago they started leaving messages on coloured card around the village. 'Twas lovely, I feel quite emotional thinking about it.

Things have moved on. The kids have decorated small stones with a happy message on the back. Adults started to spot them and now go out searching, photograph and post on the village FB page.

Now the adults have created another game. When we find a stone we move it so the kids now have to look for their own stones. Completely organic not a word spoken. Wonderful.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Have the Boldon Lads returned from their tandem ride yet?



We have done a "practice" outing, just under 9 miles. Laugh a minute, and, made more than a few passers-by, and fellow cyclists raise a smile, which cannot be a bad thing, in these difficult times. 

Finding it a bit low geared, so, change of chainring I think.


----------



## dave r (5 May 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Paulus (5 May 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, and welcome to paradise. 
The usual dog walking and then grass cutting is the order of the day. 
MrsP has her pilates class via Zoom. 
I'm going to cook a big pot of vegetable soup for tea as there are some tired stuff in the fridge that needs using up.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2020)

Morning crappy hampers. Cool and breezy here. 7 deg and feels like 2 deg . Time for a  I think.


----------



## Drago (5 May 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

I managed to work out a new 5k route on Gmap Pedometer and tried it out yesterday while Mrs Tenkay was on the turbo trainer.

I'm just over 500km into my " Lockdown LEJOG". As it is a route that's been uploaded by someone who has cycled it in real life, I get to follow the little off route detours which I'm assuming are to their original accommodation 🤔

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 
🚲🏃🚶👍


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2020)

Morning all 

Got to stay in today as I'm expecting a delivery of garden furniture.


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2020)

Just checking in - nothing to report


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2020)

It's still  and breezy here......so cake day today i think.


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2020)

Furniture's arriving between 14.15 and 15.15, so that leaves this morning free to pick up some shopping and walk the doggie.
LIDL has got a good deal at the moment on forest bark for the garden - £1.99 for 40ltr bag. Works out at less than a fiver/100ltrs.
Already had 15 bags, but I need another 6 or 7 so I'll pick them up today.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2020)

I have decided on coffee cake. No walnuts am afraid though.


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have decided on coffee cake. No walnuts *am afraid though.*


What of?


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have decided on coffee cake. No walnuts am afraid though.


WHAT ..........again


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have decided on coffee cake. No walnuts am afraid though.





numbnuts said:


> WHAT ..........again




I must admit, I am not a fan of most nuts


----------



## Paulus (5 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I must admit, I am not a fan of most nuts


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I must admit, I am not a fan of most nuts


You can go off people you know


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2020)

@welsh dragon I have just had a brilliant idea which I absolutely know you will like.
You have a decent plot of land.
We are looking for a UK holiday to replace our Majorca one.
What say................we visit you and bring a tent.
You and Mr WD can sleep in the tent while we have your house for 2 weeks.
Its a win-win as you get a free camping holiday and we get our break.
One caveat...........please hide your pink bloomers as MrsD will wonder what the hell is going on if I get too excited.
you can pm me but I honestly don't mind if you post your honest response here.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon I have just had a brilliant idea which I absolutely know you will like.
> You have a decent plot of land.
> We are looking for a UK holiday to replace our Majorca one.
> What say................we visit you and bring a tent.
> ...




Wow. I am truly flabbergasted at your idea. Lost for words in fact.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I am truly flabbergasted at your idea. Lost for words in fact.


Lost for words ??? I seem to have that affect on women. It must be my magnetic personality.
So........do I take that as a yes then ?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Lost for words ??? I seem to have that affect on women. It must be my magnetic personality.
> So........do I take that as a yes then ?




I am still gobsmacked into silence


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2020)

I am well and truly pooped! 61 hilly miles for my 61 years today. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3401679955

I have just received a parcel from Wiggle. Hope there's Haribo in it


----------



## pawl (5 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I must admit, I am not a fan of most nuts




Funny that ,I thought we are all a little nuts Love the retirement thread.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Funny that ,I thought we are all a little nuts Love the retirement thread.




There are nuts and then there are


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am well and truly pooped! 61 hilly miles for my 61 years today.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3401679955
> 
> I have just received a parcel from Wiggle. Hope there's Haribo in it


A bit late in the day, but


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There are nuts and then there are


And into which category do you place yourself?


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am well and truly pooped! 61 hilly miles for my 61 years today.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3401679955
> 
> I have just received a parcel from Wiggle. Hope there's Haribo in it


WoW well done


----------



## BoldonLad (5 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am well and truly pooped! 61 hilly miles for my 61 years today.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3401679955
> 
> I have just received a parcel from Wiggle. Hope there's Haribo in it



Happy birthday!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> And into which category do you place yourself?




None of the above


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2020)

Happy birthday @Mo1959 .


----------



## dave r (5 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am well and truly pooped! 61 hilly miles for my 61 years today.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3401679955
> 
> I have just received a parcel from Wiggle. Hope there's Haribo in it




Happy Birthday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 May 2020)

Happy Birthday Mo, amazing effort 😁👍🎂


----------



## GM (5 May 2020)

A bit late for the party, but Happy Birthday Mo 🎂🥂. A brilliant way to celebrate your birthday, chapeau!


----------



## pawl (5 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am well and truly pooped! 61 hilly miles for my 61 years today.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3401679955
> 
> I have just received a parcel from Wiggle. Hope there's Haribo in it




Happy birthday Mo If you don’t get the Haribos send the item back.

I recently bought a track pump from Chain Reaction complete with Haribos Little confused forgotten they are now part Wiggle


----------



## GM (5 May 2020)

I've been busy today, and I've got a sore back as a result


----------



## Drago (5 May 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2020)

Night Cletus.


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Cletus.


Night Enos


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2020)

Morning. Nippy but nice. Should be  soon.


----------



## Duc gas (6 May 2020)

Morning fellow retirees, been wide awake since 4:00 am! Don't know why?? Looks like it could be another nice day for pottering around - have a lovely day 😎👍


----------



## screenman (6 May 2020)

Morning all, nice and bright out there today our porch is long overdue a makeover so that is the project to get started today.


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
Wonderfully cloudless sky to start the day.


----------



## PaulSB (6 May 2020)

@Mo1959 - apologies I haven't popped in since yesterday morning. A belated very happy birthday. Great ride and hope you had a good day and of course 🎂


----------



## PaulSB (6 May 2020)

Good morning all. It's a beautiful morning with clear skies, sun and no breeze. 4C at the moment down 6 degrees from yesterday at this time. It will be the Edgworth ride today. A beautiful route but not one to be ridden in the wind, especially an easterly. I'll post the route in a bit.

Possibly a touch of ground frost last night, the flat roof extension had frost on it at 5.45. Are folk aware temperatures can drop to freezing for a very short period? At work if the forecast was 5C or less all our outside stock would be covered up. Bitter experience having taught us 10-15 minutes of 0C is enough to inflict serious damage.

I was rushing round my allotment at 9.30pm last night covering up peas, beans etc.

Slept till 5.40! 👏👏


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2020)

Mo......like Paul I didn't pop in yesterday (didn't have computer on) so a belated happy birthday from me and a BIIIGG well done for those 61 miles.
On my 68th I did a 68 miler. It was a very windy day and the ride out was awful. Since then my neck has got worse and 40 is my absolute max if I have all day so I can keep resting. So, again, I take my hat off to you.

Today's plan is a 3 mile walk then house work. It seems ages since the floors were properly cleaned and the 1st one will be the conservatory which means moving everything and hovering then moving it again and mopping. I will see how I feel after that. I think I have said, we have a cleaner that comes once a week for 2 hours. She is young and fit (in both senses), a really good worker and is worth every penny. With lock down she has not been able to come and I must say, we miss her.

@Dirk , going back to that holiday question. If I understood you correctly that whole north coast of Devon is massive. If you had to choose one general area that fitted my criteria, what would it be? Not an exact place, just an area.


----------



## Drago (6 May 2020)

Like stink lines from a cartoon turd, I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees from a sunny but chilly Yokelshire.

I took a couple of books out from the Library just before lockdown. I often read on my kindle but do love "Tree books" as opposed to "E books", though adjusting to fine print when your eyes are tired can be a bit of a challenge.
I'm 3/4 of the way through " Woken Furies", the third book of the " Altered Carbon" series, and enjoying it immensely.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶🏃🚲🌞🌞


----------



## dave r (6 May 2020)

good morning people, a bright and fresh morning, I think a bike ride is in order.


----------



## PaulSB (6 May 2020)

@Tenkaykev "tree books" new for me. I like it.


----------



## PaulSB (6 May 2020)

Thought if share a couple of village pics from yesterday.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thought if share a couple of village pics from yesterday.
> View attachment 520259
> 
> 
> View attachment 520260



Thats looks lovely


----------



## Paulus (6 May 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees, and a very belated happy Birthday to Mo.

A nice sunny start to the day here. 
Out with muttley soon, and will then contemplate what to do. 

Is cycling to a shop to get printer paper allowed? 

I will be putting the Union Flag up in the front garden later in readiness for VE day on Friday. My Dad was only 18 1/2 when he landed on the Normandie beaches on D day, so it's really a bit of a tribute for him.🇬🇧


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2020)

Morning. A tad  at the moment but the sun is out and it looks like today will be lovely. Might even go for a bimble


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk , going back to that holiday question. If I understood you correctly that whole north coast of Devon is massive. If you had to choose one general area that fitted my criteria, what would it be? Not an exact place, just an area.


Morning all 

Dave - if you want cycling (easy and difficult), walking, dog friendly, pubs, beaches, shopping etc, then to be perfectly honest you won't do better than to stay anywhere around the Braunton area. We are close to 3 fantastic beaches and have hundreds of acres of burrows & dunes, handy for Barnstaple shops, got the Tarka Trail starting in the village for 30 miles of flat traffic free cycling and local lanes for as many hills you can handle, got village shops and several pubs & restaurants, easy access up onto Exmoor and handy for places like Ilfracombe, Lynton, Bideford etc.
Theres plenty of caravan & campsites around and lots of other accomodation available.
I might sound biased, but we've got a lot going for us here.


----------



## GM (6 May 2020)

Morning all. Currently waiting in the car while wifey is in the queue at Waitrose, just a few bits that we can't get delivered on Friday. Another busy day ahead.


----------



## PaulSB (6 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats looks lovely


Thank you. Our house is two doors beyond the red Acer.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thank you. Our house is two doors beyond the red Acer.



It looks a beautiful place to live.


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2020)

Off out for a quick ride later, then more bloody gardening!
Not got much more to do and it's been worthwile. Place is looking a lot better now.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2020)

Another cracking morning for an early walk. I think it's going to be warmer today than yesterday. I might manage a short tootle on the hybrid just taking it very easy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Another cracking morning for an early walk. I think it's going to be warmer today than yesterday. I might manage a short tootle on the hybrid just taking it very easy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 520270
> ...



Wonderful composition Mo, that third photo looks so idyllic and perfectly framed. 
I'd be tempted to put it through a software filter and convert it to a watercolour to hang on the wall 👌


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Wonderful composition Mo, that third photo looks so idyllic and perfectly framed.
> I'd be tempted to put it through a software filter and convert it to a watercolour to hang on the wall 👌


I did one of a lovely sunrise over the river a while ago. Sent away to Photobox I think it was and got a canvas. Was surprised how well it enlarged given it was the iPhone.


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 May 2020)

The oven is now (hopefully) working its magic on a banana (& sultana) bread and an oatie wholemeal loaf.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> The oven is now (hopefully) working its magic on a banana (& sultana) bread and an oatie wholemeal loaf.


Electrickery, not gas?
And if it isn't?


----------



## gavroche (6 May 2020)

Salut tout le monde! again today but no plans to do anything so just a lazy day till bedtime apart from late afternoon walk with Molly ( she had one this morning too ) and  on the turbo later. I have more fences to paint but next door's car is right up to them so don't want to splash paint on his vehicle, hence lazy day till he goes out.  Now time for a 🥃 and a spot of lunch.


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Electrickery, not gas?
> And if it isn't?


But of course...

View: https://youtu.be/J1ho8di4ywQ


----------



## GM (6 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Another cracking morning for an early walk. I think it's going to be warmer today than yesterday. I might manage a short tootle on the hybrid just taking it very easy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 520270
> ...




Lovely photos Mo. My favourite is the second one, I wouldn't mind that hanging on my wall....10/10 gold star.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2020)

Merlin Cycles has dropped a nice big box on my doorstep today, I've got a job to do tonight.


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2020)

Done another couple of hours in the garden.
Sat back with a sarnie and a couple of beers to admire my handiwork.
Can't be arsed to do any more now. 
Time for an afternoon executive power nap.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2020)

I've been over to Countesthorpe this morning, 57 miles, out of Coventry though Woodend to Shilton, and on through Withybrook, Ullesthorpe, Gilmorton, Peatling Parva and, peatling Magna, then turned onto the gated road to Countesthorpe, stopping by St Bartholomew's Church to eat my cereal bar and catch up on my phone which had been pinging most of the morning, rode into the village past the garden centre thats normally my cafe stop, it looked very sad quiet with an empty car park, then turned to ride back to Peatling Magna and retrace my wheel tracks home. Another ride in bright sunshine with a strong breeze, cold at first but warming up as the ride progressed, I wore Summer tights with a winter jacket and gloves and was cold at the start of the ride but too warm once I'd turned for home. I'm getting used to these straight through rides without a stop, on the first one one my legs faded away quite badly towards the end, on this one I was close to home before they started to fade.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/48342081


----------



## Drago (6 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Merlin Cycles has dropped a nice big box on my doorstep today, I've got a job to do tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 520336


Word has always been that you have a big box


----------



## 12boy (6 May 2020)

0C this am, 21 this afternoon. Going for a small wheel ride with my compadre from across the street on the bike shown below. Then to plant a few snow peas, praps mow the lawn, paint the floor of my sheepherders wagon with deck paint, eat a lot, go to the grocery store, walk the Geriatric Pooch and generally laze around. Some days it is so nice out you want to live forever. Today is one of them.


----------



## screenman (6 May 2020)

Sitting on the patio after a morning sanding the porch back to nice bare oak.


----------



## screenman (6 May 2020)

The wooden thing in the middle of the lawn, well I think it might be one end of a bench for the table, not sure yet though.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2020)

32 mile spin on the hybrid since it’s so gorgeous. Legs felt surprisingly ok after yesterday’s hills.


----------



## pawl (6 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Merlin Cycles has dropped a nice big box on my doorstep today, I've got a job to do tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 520336



Come on what’s in the box Don’t keep us in suspense


----------



## screenman (6 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Come on what’s in the box Don’t keep us in suspense



Wallpaper, he loves decorating


----------



## GM (6 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Come on what’s in the box Don’t keep us in suspense




I'm guessing Dave's got some new wheels


----------



## dave r (6 May 2020)

GM said:


> I'm guessing Dave's got some new wheels



Spot on.



pawl said:


> Come on what’s in the box Don’t keep us in suspense











https://www.merlincycles.com/vision-team-30-comp-clincher-road-wheelset-88264.html


----------



## screenman (6 May 2020)

GM said:


> I'm guessing Dave's got some new wheels



They will not last long, due to the amount of miles he does, just popping out for 55 miler, whilst some of us look at the bike and figure out how to get our leg over.


Not sure that came out as I expected it too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 May 2020)

Over the weekend Lovely Wife has informed me that she will be retiring mid-2021 so I will be doing likewise and will euthanase my little business at the same time.

This will be our second stab at retiring which we last tried in 2004 - I'm hoping now that this will be our final attempt. 

So, in preparation for eventually becoming a full-time active member of this thread I need to brush up on:

DIY,

Pub grub,

Smutty remarks/double entendre,

Womens underwear, particularly bloomers which I have never come across before  (see how I am getting into the spirit of the thread),

Baking,

Proper beer,

Gardening.

That's a fair old list to be getting on with.

Am I on the right track? Is there more I need to bone up on? 

All help will be appreciated muchly.

As an aside, I'm rather looking forward to becoming one of you parasitic spongers who are sucking the life out of the nation's finances despite having paid my dues (of which there was rather a lot).  

Seriously, I think you are a lovely lot with a nice upbeat nature and sunny disposition - a nice antidote to the doom and gloom that prevails in the virtual social world.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Over the weekend Lovely Wife has informed me that she will be retiring mid-2021 so I will be doing likewise and will euthanase my little business at the same time.
> 
> This will be our second stab at retiring which we last tried in 2004 - I'm hoping now that this will be our final attempt.
> 
> ...




I think you will fit in well here. Good luck. I hope retirement actually happens for you. 

And you forgot about Drago's Y fronts. Bet your glad you did as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Over the weekend Lovely Wife has informed me that she will be retiring mid-2021 so I will be doing likewise and will euthanase my little business at the same time.
> 
> This will be our second stab at retiring which we last tried in 2004 - I'm hoping now that this will be our final attempt.
> 
> ...


Erm.......I don’t see any mention of cycling! We do actually do that too sometimes.


----------



## screenman (6 May 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Over the weekend Lovely Wife has informed me that she will be retiring mid-2021 so I will be doing likewise and will euthanase my little business at the same time.
> 
> This will be our second stab at retiring which we last tried in 2004 - I'm hoping now that this will be our final attempt.
> 
> ...



Clear off.


----------



## screenman (6 May 2020)

Only kidding.


----------



## pawl (6 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would be interested to hear how you get on with these wheels .Looked at them several times for winter use


----------



## pawl (6 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Wallpaper, he loves decorating




I think he finished the decorating some time ago .


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Over the weekend Lovely Wife has informed me that she will be retiring mid-2021 so I will be doing likewise and will euthanase my little business at the same time.
> 
> This will be our second stab at retiring which we last tried in 2004 - I'm hoping now that this will be our final attempt.
> 
> ...


So long as you don't try them on.


----------



## screenman (6 May 2020)

pawl said:


> I think he finished the decorating some time ago .



You never finish.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Only kidding.




Brown nose.


----------



## pawl (6 May 2020)

screenman said:


> You never finish.




I have Mrs p always helped me decorate Encouraging each other (you’ve missed a bit) Both to old and a little arthritic to do much decorating Leave to the professionals these days


----------



## pawl (6 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> So long as you don't try them on.





You’ve about covered it there


----------



## dave r (6 May 2020)

pawl said:


> I would be interested to hear how you get on with these wheels .Looked at them several times for winter use



report on fitting on the What Have You Fettled page.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-have-you-fettled-today.87079/page-662#post-5984702


----------



## Drago (6 May 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## 12boy (6 May 2020)

I retired three times. Finally got the hang of it. Sometimes I think about getting a job but when I do I re-realize I am far to busy for that nonsense.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2020)

Night Billy Ray


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Billy Ray


Night Miley


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

@Mo1959, anywhere near "The Witches Stone"?
https://megalithix.wordpress.com/2013/10/06/witchesstone/


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2020)

12boy said:


> I retired three times. Finally got the hang of it. Sometimes I think about getting a job but when I do I re-realize I am far to busy for that nonsense.


Practice makes perfect!


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2020)

2.20 😭😭😭


----------



## numbnuts (7 May 2020)

04:17


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 04:17


As well to stay up now! Lol.

Cool just now but another nice day ahead. Not quite as sunny or warm as yesterday but it will do.


----------



## screenman (7 May 2020)

Morning all, a nice clear day out there this morning a good walk and some more sanding of the porch planned for today, have fun.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2020)

Good morning people, I've got to take a donation down to our local community library this morning, then I've got a new curtain rail to put up in our bay window this afternoon.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 May 2020)

Mornin' all.



dave r said:


> Good morning people*, I've got to take a donation down to our local*
> ...


Phew! That was *not* a good place for a line break!


----------



## dave r (7 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> 
> 
> Phew! That was *not* a good place for a line break!



???


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees, and a very belated happy Birthday to Mo.
> 
> A nice sunny start to the day here.
> Out with muttley soon, and will then contemplate what to do.
> ...


That will bring back memories for you.
My Dad didn't fight in the war. MrsDs Dad (who I was very close to landed at Dunkirk the day after he turned 19. I know he then went to Burma, was wounded twice and captured by the Japanese although the camp was liberated shortly after. He very rarely talked about the war, in fact MrsD can't recall him ever talking about it.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 May 2020)

dave r said:


> ???


Sorry Dave. When a chap says 'make a donation...', my naughty schoolboy mind immediately leaps to only one thing.
(I'll get my coat)


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Dave - if you want cycling (easy and difficult), walking, dog friendly, pubs, beaches, shopping etc, then to be perfectly honest you won't do better than to stay anywhere around the Braunton area. We are close to 3 fantastic beaches and have hundreds of acres of burrows & dunes, handy for Barnstaple shops, got the Tarka Trail starting in the village for 30 miles of flat traffic free cycling and local lanes for as many hills you can handle, got village shops and several pubs & restaurants, easy access up onto Exmoor and handy for places like Ilfracombe, Lynton, Bideford etc.
> Theres plenty of caravan & campsites around and lots of other accomodation available.
> I might sound biased, but we've got a lot going for us here.


All sounds good (apart from the 'dog friendly part )......no, we're not doggy people.


----------



## Drago (7 May 2020)

I have risen!

I've tried to find a part time job, but never heard back from either of the 2 I applied for.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Over the weekend Lovely Wife has informed me that she will be retiring mid-2021 so I will be doing likewise and will euthanase my little business at the same time.
> 
> This will be our second stab at retiring which we last tried in 2004 - I'm hoping now that this will be our final attempt.
> 
> ...


I can help educate you on bloomers as Welshie left 2 pair here when she had to leave in a hurry.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> I've tried to find a part time job, but never heard back from either of the 2 I applied for.


Next time try changing your undies before the interview............it will work wonders.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can help educate you on bloomers as Welshie left 2 pair here when she had to leave in a hurry.




Shhhhhh.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2020)

Morning all. Cool here at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2020)

Morning all, Blue (re-cycled) and green bid days today. I woke you with the realisation that there is a load of old plastic stuff that I meant to put in the bin (from when we got rid of the pond) so I jumped our of bed, went around the garden collecting stuff and binning it (neighbours must think I have gone nuts (MrsD already knows I have).
WoW, yesterday was busy busy busy. New shelving in the shed, shed tidied, all gutters cleaned out, conservatory roof cleaned, garden furniture treated................My Mr Fixit did all that for £120 while I sat and watched while drinking vodka and orange.....it was hard work .

Anyway.......I yesterday I told MrsD that I am going for a bike ride tomorrow. Sorry, but I can't take this not cycling lark any longer. 
Her reply was "well, whatever you do, do not tell Sharon (our daughter) or you will never hear the last of it. Daughter & family are (to me) a bit paranoid over this virus. We have a large side garden and it was agreed that, come Friday, they will visit. We will put chairs and tables out 4 metres apart and lay drinks out........they have declined in case the police catch them ahh well, each to their own and everyone has to decide for themselves don't they.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2020)

BTW..........who saw the 'super moon' last night. We watched it at 0400. It was soooo bright and looked massive. supposed to be even better views tonight.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Sorry Dave. When a chap says 'make a donation...', my naughty schoolboy mind immediately leaps to only one thing.
> (I'll get my coat)



Sounds like your definition of a line break is different to mine.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2020)

Good morning. Another beautiful day has dawned. Completely still and 10C already. Managed to get back to sleep til 7.00 so feeling quite chipper.

Edgworth ride today which I had to miss yesterday. Couple of domestic matters came up stayed close to home for 37 miles!! I've discovered Live Strava segments on Wahoo and spent most of yesterday's ride experimenting with those - lots of fun but I need to delete the field "Behind time"!!!

Washing machine pump is nackered. Spent most of yesterday evening trying to get the old one off before I order new. It's a simple job, twist anti-clockwise and pull. I can see the locating slots and it needs to move less than 1cm but can I budge it? No! Left it soaked with WD40 last night and shall try again soon. Any suggestions would be gratefully received.


----------



## screenman (7 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> I've tried to find a part time job, but never heard back from either of the 2 I applied for.



That is not on, why cannot firms just give a little feedback on why.


----------



## Paulus (7 May 2020)

Morning all, a sunny start to the day here. 
When I think of something to do I'll get back to you.😁


----------



## GM (7 May 2020)

Morning all. Been up since 6.30, this is not my usual routine but another busy day beckons.


----------



## Paulus (7 May 2020)

Between a couple of mates who live a bit further down the road and myself, we ordered a supply of ales from the Oakham brewery in Rutland. It has just been delivered. MrsP wants to go for a longish walk later. There is a nice walk that doesn't get busy across Totteridge fields. It is about a 8 mile walk in lovely scenery.
Happy days.


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That will bring back memories for you.
> My Dad didn't fight in the war. MrsDs Dad (who I was very close to landed at Dunkirk the day after he turned 19. I know he then went to Burma, was wounded twice and captured by the Japanese although the camp was liberated shortly after. He very rarely talked about the war, in fact MrsD can't recall him ever talking about it.


Morning all 

Interesting about your MrsDs dad.
My MrsDs was evacuated at Dunkirk and was then sent on to the far east where he was captured by the Japs at Singapore.
He spent the rest of the war as a PoW in Japan, surviving being bombed and torpedoed by the Americans when on the transport ships to Japan.
He was working outside on a hill at a Kawasaki steel mill, 8 miles from Nagasaki, when they dropped the bomb and had a ringside seat.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> @Mo1959, anywhere near "The Witches Stone"?
> https://megalithix.wordpress.com/2013/10/06/witchesstone/


I've cycled along that little road several times so must have been. There's lots of standing stones around here.


----------



## Drago (7 May 2020)

screenman said:


> That is not on, why cannot firms just give a little feedback on why.


Absolutely agree. Even a standard letter with my name scrawled in biro in the gap would have done. All they've done is shown that they're not the sort of organisations that care about people, and thus demonstrated that I'd had a lucky escape.


----------



## Drago (7 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> My MrsDs was evacuated at Dunkirk and was then sent on to the far east where he was captured by the Japs at Singapore.


My bowels were evacuated in the dunny, and my mate Kirk almost died.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2020)

Drago said:


> My bowels were evacuated in the dunny, and my mate Kirk almost died.


----------



## Drago (7 May 2020)

Have any of you ever read Ozzy Osbournes biography? Probably the funniest book I'd ever read.

He'd not been well and was all bunged up inside, so had taken a load of laxative. He'd gone to look at a house to buy which was owned by Roger Whittaker. Halfway through the viewing his bowels finally succumbed and he just haaddd to go, so he dived into the loo and opened the bomb bay doors.

He explosively did the deed and made a right mess of his bootlid. Only then did he discover there was no bog roll. In a panic the only thing he could find was the shower curtain, so he pulled it down, polished his ring, then scrunched the curtain up and hid it in the bath. 

It's a brilliant book and I was in tears of laughter for much of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Have any of you ever read Ozzy Osbournes biography? Probably the funniest book I'd ever read.
> 
> He'd not been well and was all bunged up inside, so had taken a load of laxative. He'd gone to look at a house to buy which was owned by Roger Whittaker. Halfway through the viewing his bowels finally succumbed and he just haaddd to go, so he dived into the loo and opened the bomb bay doors.
> 
> ...




Ewwww


----------



## Drago (7 May 2020)

It's a brilliant book. My favourite chapter was "The Day I Killed The Vicar."


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

Drago said:


> It's a brilliant book. My favourite chapter was "The Day I Killed The Vicar."


He went to the toilet after he'd been?


----------



## BoldonLad (7 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That will bring back memories for you.
> My Dad didn't fight in the war. MrsDs Dad (who I was very close to landed at Dunkirk the day after he turned 19. I know he then went to Burma, was wounded twice and captured by the Japanese although the camp was liberated shortly after. He very rarely talked about the war, in fact MrsD can't recall him ever talking about it.



My Dad, born 1918, so, just at the end of one war, was conscripted (Army REME) for WW2, age 21. 

He never really talked about the war, or the Army for that matter. 

After a few weeks basic training, he was shipped off to North Africa, was in Tobruk, then, shipped off to Burma. Never back to UK once between 1939 and 1945. No doubt, many others were in the same situation.

There were a few things he would not do, in later life, all on the basis that he had had his fill of such activities during the war:

1. Camping
2. Attend any form of marching or ceremonial event

I don't think he was a willing Soldier, and, I am sure I would not have been either, born in 1947, thank goodness, I never had to find out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

A bit late on parade but it was my turn first on the turbo before swapping out the seatpost for Mrs Tenkay. I've reached Chester on my virtual virtual LEJOG, new Brooks cambium C17 on day 2 of its trial. 

A lovely sunny day out there so I'll venture out for a walk later, there seem to be times where it's less busy, and times when the world and his dog are out and about. 

Have a smashing day people 🏃🚶🚲🌞


----------



## Paulus (7 May 2020)

Drago said:


> My bowels were evacuated in the dunny, and my mate Kirk almost died.


🤮


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2020)

Drago said:


> It's a brilliant book. My favourite chapter was "The Day I Killed The Vicar."




Very classy


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2020)

My car is booked in for Monday at the garage to sort my exhaust out and no classic, my car exhaust not MY exhaust. 

The local garage is only 3 miles away so much better than 15 miles for the other one.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My car is booked in for Monday at the garage to sort my exhaust out* and no classic, my car exhaust not MY exhaust. *
> 
> The local garage is only 3 miles away so much better than 15 miles for the other one.


Noted for use at a later date.


----------



## gavroche (7 May 2020)

Good morning. Up early this morning, 8.30 ! Sunny and quite warm too . Molly walked to the Post Office to buy a birthday card and a roll of brown paper. I will need to go back there later to post a parcel, apart from that, another day of taking it easy and relaxing. Stay safe every one.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. Up early this morning, 8.30 ! Sunny and quite warm too. Molly walked to the Post Office to buy a birthday card and a roll of brown paper. I will need to go back there later to post a parcel, apart from that, another day of taking it easy and relaxing. Stay safe every one.


Clever dog. She used her Barkley Card when paying I take it.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Clever dog. She used her Barkley Card when paying I take it.


,😂😂😂 Great spot......one of your best.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 May 2020)

Car wouldn't start today so it has been dragged off to have a new battery fitted.

Cut half the back lawn which is quite a steep uphill. The grass was about 9" long and 2.4hp just about managed it. Got too hot and then I got bored with it so will have another go tomorrow.

Going for a walk in a while. Five miles will do in this heat.

Lovely Wife has just purchased two sexy lacy bras in deep blue and black and very nice they are too. I'm trying to fit in with the underwear theme. Hope I am doing ok.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Car wouldn't start today so it has been dragged off to have a new battery fitted.
> 
> Cut half the back lawn which is quite a steep uphill. The grass was about 9" long and 2.4hp just about managed it. Got too hot and then I got bored with it so will have another go tomorrow.
> 
> ...




I am sure you will look lovely in them. Are getting bloomers to match as well?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2020)

Funny how any time I go away for an hour or two and come back, the topic is still underwear!


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> ,😂😂😂 Great spot......one of your best.



Coincidentally I've just been reading an article by Adrian Chiles. 

Pre lockdown he had been working his way through visiting all the Tube stations ( he had to get off the train and get on another at each station, not just pass through) 

Some of the comments were very amusing, the one that made me smile the most was the chap who said he'd taught his dog to play the trumpet on the underground, he'd gone from Barking to Tooting...


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My car is booked in for Monday at the garage to sort my exhaust out and no classic, my car exhaust not MY exhaust.
> 
> The local garage is only 3 miles away so much better than 15 miles for the other one.


Station Garage?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Station Garage?


That's the one. Never used them before.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Station Garage?




You know the area i take it.


----------



## 12boy (7 May 2020)

Got my first coats of paint on the inside of the Vardo (What we call sheepherders wagons, probably erroneously) got the peas planted, rode 20 miles on the small wheel bike, and mowed until my battery drained. A ride this morning, finish the mow, and since the weather should be windy wet and maybe snowy later, do some medical bill paying and other indoor drudgery. While walking the Aged Dog yesterday around the little trout pond 1/2 mile south of home, spied a red-eared slider sunning on a log. I had thought the peanuts round here had shot them all, as they did to the muskrats that lived there for years so it was good to see one.


----------



## numbnuts (7 May 2020)

I've just found out that KY jelly is quite good


I've been having trouble with my heart rate montor, but a small amount of KY on the chest strap makes it work again


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just found out that KY jelly is quite good
> 
> 
> I've been having trouble with my heart rate montor, but a small amount of KY on the chest strap makes it work again




Putting it on your chest eh?


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Car wouldn't start today so it has been dragged off to have a new battery fitted.
> 
> Cut half the back lawn which is quite a steep uphill. The grass was about 9" long and 2.4hp just about managed it. Got too hot and then I got bored with it so will have another go tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Before or after the walk?


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Putting it on your chest eh?


Where else do you put a heart rate monitor?


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

12boy said:


> Got my first coats of paint on the inside of the Vardo (What we call sheepherders wagons, probably erroneously) got the peas planted, rode 20 miles on the small wheel bike, and mowed until my battery drained. A ride this morning, finish the mow, and since the weather should be windy wet and maybe snowy later, do some medical bill paying and other indoor drudgery. While walking the Aged Dog yesterday around the little trout pond 1/2 mile south of home, spied a red-eared slider sunning on a log. I had thought the peanuts round here had shot them all, as they did to the muskrats that lived there for years so it was good to see one.


Follow the herd, keeping watch on them. More so during lambing time.

On your side of the pond, there's also the "war" over sheep or cattle on the land. Opening scene from "Big Jake", gives an idea of the war.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

12boy said:


> Got my first coats of paint on the inside of the Vardo (What we call sheepherders wagons, probably erroneously) got the peas planted, rode 20 miles on the small wheel bike, and mowed until my battery drained. A ride this morning, finish the mow, and since the weather should be windy wet and maybe snowy later, do some medical bill paying and other indoor drudgery. While walking the Aged Dog yesterday around the little trout pond 1/2 mile south of home, spied a red-eared slider sunning on a log. I had thought the peanuts round here had shot them all, as they did to the muskrats that lived there for years so it was good to see one.


Follow the herd, keeping watch on them. More so during lambing time.

On your side of the pond, there's also the "war" over sheep or cattle on the land. Opening scene from "Big Jake", gives an idea of the war.


----------



## Paulus (7 May 2020)

12boy said:


> Got my first coats of paint on the inside of the Vardo (What we call sheepherders wagons, probably erroneously) got the peas planted, rode 20 miles on the small wheel bike, and mowed until my battery drained. A ride this morning, finish the mow, and since the weather should be windy wet and maybe snowy later, do some medical bill paying and other indoor drudgery. While walking the Aged Dog yesterday around the little trout pond 1/2 mile south of home, spied a red-eared slider sunning on a log. I had thought the peanuts round here had shot them all, as they did to the muskrats that lived there for years so it was good to see one.


May I ask what a red eared slider is?


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> May I ask what a red eared slider is?


A Terrapin. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red-eared_slider


----------



## oldwheels (7 May 2020)

The age of miracles is not past. Cold and overcast this morning so down to the coop to attempt some shopping. While standing in the queue at least six laden trolleys came out and contents loaded into a Coastguard vehicle.Probably splitting it all up and delivering to isolators. Thought it was probably not worth trying but strangely I got everything I needed and shelves reasonably stocked at 0830. I have been complaining for weeks about the stupid stock control system they had and suggested that all that was needed was a couple of big loads to increase general stock levels. It is not rocket science.


----------



## 12boy (7 May 2020)

Dirk is correct although we call em turtles.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2020)

Had the most glorious ride this morning so I thought I'd share it so people can look at the route. Lots of climbs but this is what Lancashire does, big climb, a lovely high level road for a few miles and then plunges down in to a valley ready for another climb a few miles on. Stunning ride today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3412454925


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2020)

Here we are with a little tale for you all from our next door neighbour. Her grandchildren live a few miles away and today she popped up to see them over the garden wall. Speaking to her son about one why of the kids had green paint on him it turned out that yesterday the lad had got hold of a tin of green gloss and a paint brush his Dad had been using and painted himself all over except for the area covered by his underpants!!!  It was water soluble but took a lot of scrubbing!!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Had the most glorious ride this morning so I thought I'd share it so people can look at the route. Lots of climbs but this is what Lancashire does, big climb, a lovely high level road for a few miles and then plunges down in to a valley ready for another climb a few miles on. Stunning ride today.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3412454925


Nice one......I couldnae be bothered today! 

Talking of kids and paint. I remember as a nipper attempting to help dad creosote his fence posts. Must have got a lot on my skin combined with the heat of the sun I was in a bit of a mess as it burned the skin a bit. No elf and safety back then!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Had the most glorious ride this morning so I thought I'd share it so people can look at the route. Lots of climbs but this is what Lancashire does, big climb, a lovely high level road for a few miles and then plunges down in to a valley ready for another climb a few miles on. Stunning ride today.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3412454925




Well done you.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice one......I couldnae be bothered today!
> 
> Talking of kids and paint. I remember as a nipper attempting to help dad creosote his fence posts. Must have got a lot on my skin combined with the heat of the sun I was in a bit of a mess as it burned the skin a bit. No elf and safety back then!



Oh dear! Sounds like story which is frequently Re-told in our house. When we moved in here, I put up new garden fencing, and, gave three of the daughters (then 15, 14, 12), the task of creosoting it. 

Character forming, I tell them.


----------



## screenman (7 May 2020)

Amazing moon out there tonight.


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Amazing moon out there tonight.


Bit cloudy here.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Amazing moon out there tonight.


Been out for a look but couldn't see anything.


----------



## screenman (7 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Been out for a look but couldn't see anything.



It is a big white thing in the sky.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2020)

Can't see it here either.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2020)

screenman said:


> It is a big white thing in the sky.


Oh that! I thought Mrs P had left the lights on.......... again!


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Been out for a look but couldn't see anything.


You did try looking up?


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Can't see it here either.


You've no street lighting to "water down" any pictures taken of the moon.


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2020)

Night Skeeter


----------



## GM (7 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Amazing moon out there tonight.



If I look out my back door looking east I can see it, I think they call it a Corn moon, does look nice! ... If I look out my front door looking west, my son tells me we can see Venus.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Skeeter


Night Scooter


You have returned from the jungle...


----------



## screenman (8 May 2020)

Morning all, lovely looking day out there I hope you all have your bunting up.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2020)

GM said:


> If I look out my back door looking east I can see it, I think they call it a Corn moon, does look nice! ... If I look out my front door looking west, my son tells me we can see Venus.


To my knowledge its called a super moon**. its when the moon is full and is at its nearest point to the earth so it appears to be larger than normal.
Edit
**On the radio they just said it is called a super moon or a flower moon though they gave no reason for using flower.............I must google that.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2020)

Good morning gang.
It appears that I am first although I expect Mo to sneak in while I am typing.
I slept a lot, on & off, yesterday. So I woke at 05.30 this morning and decided to get up. Done the dishes and am on my coffee. 07.30 will be my weekly Aldi dash for a few essentials for us plus fruit & veg for the aunty.
After I take the 'stuff' to the aunty I will call at the butchers and get a couple of burgers as we plan a bit of a BBQ later. It somehow never seems worth it for 2 people but we will do it anyway. While there I will get some lamb for a curry that I am planning.
Mowed the lawns yesterday and will no doubt potter around in the garden some more. I also have 2 garden chairs that I could paint/oil.
I had planned a ride but have put that back a day or two, I think. I may change my mind later and just go for it.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> My Dad, born 1918, so, just at the end of one war, was conscripted (Army REME) for WW2, age 21.
> 
> He never really talked about the war, or the Army for that matter.
> 
> ...


I recall my FiL once saying that, after what he had seen, if it happened again he would be a Conscientious Objector.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 May 2020)

Mornin' all.


screenman said:


> I hope you all have your bunting up.


Cirl, Corn or Reed? Or Yellowhammer?


----------



## dave r (8 May 2020)

Good morning folks, that came round quick, shopping this morning, chores this afternoon.


----------



## screenman (8 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> 
> Cirl, Corn or Reed? Or Yellowhammer?



Coloured.


----------



## Drago (8 May 2020)

I have risen!

This morning I'll be attacking the garden. This afternoon it's a VE Day celebration street party, with everyone in their own front gardens.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning gang.
> It appears that I am first although I expect Mo to sneak in while I am typing.


I was here back of 5 but nobody was around so I decided to let someone else be first and went out for my walk. 
It's raining now but supposed to brighten up later.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2020)

Like walking through a lovely green tunnel now with all the beech trees being out.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2020)

Good morning gang. Hazy here. I suspect it will be a warm one today. Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2020)

Good morning. It's grey, overcast and 12C. Doesn't feel that warm. Slept badly till 6.40 but at least overcame the urge to get up at 3.00am

@Dave7 I saw your thread - is the tooth OK?

I have no enthusiasm for today but will get the bike out around 9.00. Hops to collect for the allotment this afternoon. A shelf is sagging in the porch cupboard so needs an extra baton.

Next door but one have put up loads of bunting saved from their daughter's wedding.

Ah well on with the day........


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's grey, overcast and 12C. Doesn't feel that warm. Slept badly till 6.40 but at least overcame the urge to get up at 3.00am
> 
> @Dave7 I saw your thread - is the tooth OK?
> 
> ...


Shite here too. I was in bed earlier than my Garmin thinks but because I tossed and turned for so long it thinks I went to bed later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
Mrs Tenkay suggested having a G+T with dinner last night. 
There was a bottle of "Hortus" gin (Lidl, I think) with just enough left for a generous measure each. 
Of course, being easily led, I then got the taste for it and cracked open the bottle of Japanese Roku Gin that was on offer at Waitrose. 
What a revelation, outstandingly good, smooth and subtle. Speaking with our daughter who lives in Edinburgh and has visited Japan, she says that the Japanese make excellent malt whisky too. 

Have a lovely day folks 🚲🏃🚶🌞


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2020)

GM said:


> If I look out my back door looking east I can see it, I think they call it a Corn moon, does look nice! ... If I look out my front door looking west, my son tells me we can see Venus.


If you look between you legs you can see Uranus. 

Morning all


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> If you look between you legs you can see Uranus.
> 
> Morning all


Not with my bad back!


----------



## GM (8 May 2020)

Morning all.  Not with my bad back as well.....Dave7 you're right, mine was only a guess. Anyway we've got the Red Arrows flying over at 10o/c, I love the Red Arrows 🛩🛩🛩


----------



## dave r (8 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> If you look between you legs you can see Uranus.
> 
> Morning all



I practise yoga, but I'm not that flexible.


----------



## numbnuts (8 May 2020)

Hi


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, a nice sunny start to the day here.


GM said:


> Anyway we've got the Red Arrows flying over at 10o/c, I love the Red Arrows 🛩🛩🛩


I will look out for them, I might get a view of them as I'm not far from you as you know.


----------



## GM (8 May 2020)

@Tenkaykev ...We're quite partial to a G & T, here at GM Towers as well, Bombay Sapphire that I brought back from Singapore being our fav at the moment ... Not mentioning any names , but there's quite a few Gin lovers on the forum!


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Not with my bad back!


Good still laughing.

That is a shite night's sleep. Stopped wearing my Garmin at night a couple of years ago as I didn't like the readouts. ☹

Our neighbour, different person, who has full on depression came out of her house last night for the first time in weeks. She looked ghastly, like a ghost, aged years and clearly seriously overdoing the tablets. It really brought home to me what this virus must be doing to people.

Sorry folks. Needs highlighting. It's good to have this thread for a bunch of old duffers.


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2020)

I have the flag flying , although there is no breeze at the moment.
Happy VE day. We have our Fathers and Grandfathers to thank for this day.


----------



## screenman (8 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!



ou said that yesterday


Mo1959 said:


> I was here back of 5 but nobody was around so I decided to let someone else be first and went out for my walk.
> It's raining now but supposed to brighten up later.



I don't believe it


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2020)

Woo hoo! Just checked the bank.........got my government drinking vouchers for the first time. Only £59.96 to cover a few days but full whack from June 7th!!! Have to say this has come at the right time with our savings investments and pension pot being slaughtered in recent weeks - not that I have dared to look.


----------



## pawl (8 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I practise yoga, but I'm not that flexible.





You will have to try harder We all will of course as is the norm expect pickies when you achieve this posture


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Woo hoo! Just checked the bank.........got my government drinking vouchers for the first time. Only £59.96 to cover a few days but full whack from June 7th!!! Have to say this has come at the right time with our savings investments and pension pot being slaughtered in recent weeks - not that I have dared to look.


I got £75 on the premium bonds which covered my recent Wiggle order for the same amount.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry folks. Needs highlighting. It's good to have this thread for a bunch of old duffers.


Must admit, even virtual friendship helps a lot. Some older than us won't even have that luxury or the confidence to use it. I know my dad would never have managed. I did set up broadband for him for a while and tried to show him stuff but he never used it.


----------



## screenman (8 May 2020)

You are right Mo, popping in here each day certainly does some good.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Woo hoo! Just checked the bank.........got my government drinking vouchers for the first time. Only £59.96 to cover a few days but full whack from June 7th!!! Have to say this has come at the right time with our savings investments and pension pot being slaughtered in recent weeks - not that I have dared to look.


180 days until I become a Government sponsored beer tester.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 May 2020)

GM said:


> @Tenkaykev ...We're quite partial to a G & T, here at GM Towers as well, Bombay Sapphire that I brought back from Singapore being our fav at the moment ... Not mentioning any names , but there's quite a few Gin lovers on the forum!



Oh that's interesting, it's magical stuff, I've just got back from doing the club challenge, this week it was to run a mile as fast as you can. Of course I jogged to the top of the nearest long downhill before commencing my effort, and fuelled by last night's G+T I absolutely smashed it 😁
Speaking of the Red Arrows we often see them when they are down this neck of the woods as they fly out of Hurn✈️


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's grey, overcast and 12C. Doesn't feel that warm. Slept badly till 6.40 but at least overcame the urge to get up at 3.00am
> 
> @Dave7 I saw your thread - is the tooth OK?
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking Paul. It is surprisingly good as in no pain at all. I am certainly worried because of the jagged bit sticking out but I am brushing and rinsing in salt water to keep it clean until I can get it treated properly.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Shite here too. I was in bed earlier than my Garmin thinks but because I tossed and turned for so long it thinks I went to bed later.
> 
> View attachment 520735


Even MrsD laughed at your "shite" comment............until then she had thought you were a real lady!!


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> If you look between you legs you can see Uranus.
> 
> Morning all


But don't kiss it goodbye just yet.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2020)

GM said:


> @Tenkaykev ...We're quite partial to a G & T, here at GM Towers as well, Bombay Sapphire that I brought back from Singapore being our fav at the moment ... Not mentioning any names , but there's quite a few Gin lovers on the forum!


Its the devils drink..............give me a nice whisky any day.
Although I confess to enjoying a pre-dinner g&t.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I was here back of 5 but nobody was around so I decided to let someone else be first and went out for my walk.
> It's raining now but supposed to brighten up later.


Remember Mo.........no body likes a bad loser


----------



## oldwheels (8 May 2020)

£100 from PB this month but my electric kettle has stopped working, my stick blender has started to crack apart and the Flymo drive belt broke so it has mostly all gone already.
The holiday house near me seems to be occupied. May be an innocent explanation but the owner comes from Yorkshire coincidentally for a bank holiday weekend. If so how did they get here unless with dodgy documents and some really plausible story?


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2020)

Reporting back. I got to Aldi for the 07.30 over 70s slot. The Aldi girl outside challenged me saying "you are never 70".............I said "that's very nice to hear but I'm 73". Fortunately I had my driving licence to prove it. I was pleased but also felt a bit of a fraud.

Sanitised everything and took it to the aunty. On the way I stopped at the butchers to a) get us some burgers etc. for our planned BBQ plus some sausages for the aunty. 10.15 and it wasn't open but I could see people inside so I phoned them.............."oh, we're closed today". I said "you have a large sign outside which clearly says you are open today". He said "it's bank holiday so we're closed"...........no BBQ for us then


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> We have our Fathers and Grandfathers to thank for this day.


And mothers and grandmothers?


----------



## oldwheels (8 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Reporting back. I got to Aldi for the 07.30 over 70s slot. The Aldi girl outside challenged me saying "you are never 70".............I said "that's very nice to hear but I'm 73". Fortunately I had my driving licence to prove it. I was pleased but also felt a bit of a fraud.
> 
> Sanitised everything and took it to the aunty. On the way I stopped at the butchers to a) get us some burgers etc. for our planned BBQ plus some sausages for the aunty. 10.15 and it wasn't open but I could see people inside so I phoned them.............."oh, we're closed today". I said "you have a large sign outside which clearly says you are open today". He said "it's bank holiday so we're closed"...........no BBQ for us then


No need for me to go shopping. The local Glengorm Estate are delivering orders on Saturday for burgers and sausages from local beef. Good job I have plenty of freezer space.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> And mothers and grandmothers?


I am sure Paulus was not excluding them...........its just a turn of phrase as the men were 'literally' front line.
MrsDs mother worked in the munitions factory which I am sure was extremely dangerous for several reasons.
My father was a conscientious objector and chose to go to prison rather than take up arms. That took a type of courage so different to those that fought as he obviously went through a difficult time being locked up as a C.O.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2020)

26 mile breezy bimble on the hybrid done. Will enjoy my lunch once I've freshened up. Few others out and about and a fair bit of traffic.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2020)

Just back from a bimble. Very quiet roads here, probably the least amount of traffic I have seen since the lockdown started.


----------



## numbnuts (8 May 2020)

I managed an hour on the turbo


----------



## GM (8 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its the devils drink..............give me a nice whisky any day.
> Although I confess to enjoying a pre-dinner g&t.




Whisky and Brandy are two spirits that I wish i could drink. When I was a foolish 18 year old, I remember going to a party and drinking a whole bottle of Johnny Walker. It must have put me off for life, I was ill for days after.  Wifey likes a drop of Bushmills now and again, been to the factory got the T-shirt and cap!


----------



## Drago (8 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure Paulus was not excluding them...........its just a turn of phrase as the men were 'literally' front line.
> MrsDs mother worked in the munitions factory which I am sure was extremely dangerous for several reasons.
> My father was a conscientious objector and chose to go to prison rather than take up arms. That took a type of courage so different to those that fought as he obviously went through a difficult time being locked up as a C.O.


That's backfired a bit in the US. The equality lot are demanding women be allowed in front line military units and roles. Fair enough.

The government have responded by allowing this, and adding that if it is equality they want then the law will be re-written so in the event America ever goes to war and introduces the draft again then women as well as men will be drafted. "No need to thank us..." is what those clamouring for this particular piece of gender equality have not been saying.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 May 2020)

GM said:


> Whisky and Brandy are two spirits that I wish i could drink. When I was a foolish 18 year old, I remember going to a party and *drinking a whole bottle of Johnny Walker.* It must have put me off for life, I was ill for days after.  Wifey likes a drop of Bushmills now and again, been to the factory got the T-shirt and cap!



Similar youthful experience here. I cannot even stand the smell of whiskey. Now, Brandy, I economised on as a youth, so, I can still enjoy a measure or two of that!


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 May 2020)

Just climbed off the turbo, day 19 of my virtual LeJog. I'll be passing Manchester tomorrow. 

The route I'm following gives a total distance of 1613 Km, so far I've covered 674 Km so quite a way to go with some big lumps ahead.
Some days I'll just gaze at my avatar as it inches its way along the map on the screen, other day's I'll listen to my " Learn French with Paul Noble" audiobook, but the most enjoyable is catching up on some fascinating and informative episodes of the "Naked Scientists" Podcasts.

I've also been pondering about Covid 19. I remember reading about villages that escaped the ravages of the Great Plague. I expect that with modern society being so mobile the chances of an area remaining free of the virus are negligible, with the exception of Ambridge of course


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Before or after the walk?



Before.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 May 2020)

Got a 6 mile walk in early today. Might do another shortie in a while.

Debating whether or not to kick off our usual all night party for two, which we do every Saturday, tonight and go right through until Sunday morning. Last time we did this was about 8 weeks back and we were knackered for a few days afterwards - was good fun though.

We like Gin too.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2020)

Seems restrictions here in Wales will be eased slightly from Monday.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2020)

Glorious Devon sunshine here today.
More gardening done, more beer drunk.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 May 2020)

Just wandered back indoors to get out of the sun. 
I was sitting in a camping chair reading my book with the sound of Gracie Fields and George Formby drifting across from a neighbours garden.


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> And mothers and grandmothers?


Not meant in any sexiest terms, as my Dad's older sister drove lorries pulling anti aircraft guns around the London area.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Before.


Any odd looks whilst out walking?


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just climbed off the turbo, day 19 of my virtual LeJog. I'll be passing Manchester tomorrow.
> 
> The route I'm following gives a total distance of 1613 Km, so far I've covered 674 Km so quite a way to go with some big lumps ahead.
> Some days I'll just gaze at my avatar as it inches its way along the map on the screen, other day's I'll listen to my " Learn French with Paul Noble" audiobook, but the most enjoyable is catching up on some fascinating and informative episodes of the "Naked Scientists" Podcasts.
> ...



I very much admire people who can sit on a turbo like this. I've used a turbo when recovering from illness but I couldn't at any other time. I listened to old vinyl, one album was enough for each session.

You'll probably pass Chorley - pop in for coffee. Our village has so far been spared. We know people who have been ill but no one living in the village.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I very much admire people who can sit on a turbo like this. I've used a turbo when recovering from illness but I couldn't at any other time. I listened to old vinyl, one album was enough for each session.
> 
> You'll probably pass Chorley - pop in for coffee. Our village has so far been spared. We know people who have been ill but no one living in the village.



I'll pop in for a virtual Coffee Paul 
I'm not sure if there is more than one Chorley in that neck of the woods. If there is a Coronation Recreation ground there then I've been there on a previous occasion and had the dubious pleasure of sleeping on the concrete floor of the groundkeepers hut. IIRC I had to leave the door ajar due to lack of space and it got a tad chilly in the early hours.


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 May 2020)

Evening all. Nice little 20 bimble then back in time for the street party and a beer . Not a bad day .😀


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> Not meant in any sexiest terms, as my Dad's older sister drove lorries pulling anti aircraft guns around the London area.


👍👍👍


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 May 2020)

All the folks in our little close (nine houses) have been out in our respective front gardens this afternoon. Though we're no more social than most, it was a really convivial atmosphere. Lucky to have decent neighbours.
The last time we were all out at the same time was to clear the snow during the snowmageddon of around 8 years ago.


----------



## Drago (8 May 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2020)

Night Randy


----------



## derrick (8 May 2020)

Nice afternoon with the neighbours. Social distance celebrations. I now feel p****d


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Randy


Night Miss Elizabeth


----------



## derrick (8 May 2020)

Got me a new bike.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'll pop in for a virtual Coffee Paul
> I'm not sure if there is more than one Chorley in that neck of the woods. If there is a Coronation Recreation ground there then I've been there on a previous occasion and had the dubious pleasure of sleeping on the concrete floor of the groundkeepers hut. IIRC I had to leave the door ajar due to lack of space and it got a tad chilly in the early hours.


You're right there is a Coronation Rec in Chorley. Perhaps I'd better not ask about your sleeping arrangements.....


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2020)

Another night taking hours before I eventually dozed off so just up........a bit late for me! Lol.


----------



## screenman (9 May 2020)

Morning all, a bit too much celebrating yesterday for me.


----------



## dave r (9 May 2020)

Good morning people, we've got to finish our shopping this morning, our market was closed yesterday as it was a bank holiday, we don't normally go into town shopping on a Saturday.


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
A few more hours of this wonderful weather before the icy northern blast arrives. Perhaps @Mo1959 might consider being our early warning system?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

Good morning. Looks like a nice day is in store for us. Stay safe.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
Another glorious day with temperatures of 23 being promised. 

Mrs Tenkay saw a family walk past the house yesterday afternoon, she remarked that the dad and the two teenage children were wearing those big over the ears headphones🎧, so they couldn't really have a natter as they walked. One of the joys of being out in the open is the glorious birdsong, but each to their own. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 
🏃🚶🚲🌞


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You're right there is a Coronation Rec in Chorley. Perhaps I'd better not ask about your sleeping arrangements.....



1986 Paul😯 I'd been invited to take part in a race by a lovely guy called Stan Jewel. We'd narrowly avoided been wiped out in a Motorway accident on the way up and so it was the early hours of morning before we found the park.

The promised accommodation turned out to be a caravan parked in the small car park, but Stan didn't want to wake the other runners at such a late hour so he kindly offered us the floor of the green keepers hut.
After a chilly and restless few hours we gave up and wandered down the road and found a small market with a café where we had breakfast before ambling back to the park for the start of the race.

Happy memories 🏃😁👍


----------



## Drago (9 May 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## BoldonLad (9 May 2020)

What a beautiful day. 

So peaceful, Mrs @BoldonLad still sending out the zzzzzzz......


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2020)

Morning all. Somebody has got one of the those saucepans and wooden spoons from Thursday night and is banging it inside my head . Self inflicted so no sympathy requested.
Apart from that I feel OK. Like Mo I am up late for me. Coffee being enjoyed. I will shortly have a shower then nip to the butchers as they were selfishly closed yesterday. They make their own sausages and burgers** and I will get that lamb for a curry.

**Daughter has put the kybosh on our planned BBQ. You may recall that the family was coming around to sit in the garden but then they changed their minds as they were worried about getting in trouble. So, we then decided on a BBQ today. Well, apparently so many of their neighbours had parties yesterday that they have now decided "why not" and messaged to say they are coming but only for a cuppa. So bang goes the BBQ.
As others have said, this is the last nice day for a while. Crazy weather or what?? I have a better colour than if I had gone to Majorca.

Mo & Welshie. I need you to look away when I say this OK.
Our side garden is totally private..........it cannot be overlooked. So I enjoy sunbathing in my birthday suit. I would never dream of a nudist holiday or even going nude on a beach but its quite pleasant to feel at one with nature and the sun on your bits.
You can both look back now


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2020)

Morning all 

Going to be a very nice warm and sunny day by the looks of it.
Off for a walk down to the village this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Somebody has got one of the those saucepans and wooden spoons from Thursday night and is banging it inside my head . Self inflicted so no sympathy requested.
> Apart from that I feel OK. Like Mo I am up late for me. Coffee being enjoyed. I will shortly have a shower then nip to the butchers as they were selfishly closed yesterday. They make their own sausages and burgers** and I will get that lamb for a curry.
> 
> **Daughter has put the kybosh on our planned BBQ. You may recall that the family was coming around to sit in the garden but then they changed their minds as they were worried about getting in trouble. So, we then decided on a BBQ today. Well, apparently so many of their neighbours had parties yesterday that they have now decided "why not" and messaged to say they are coming but only for a cuppa. So bang goes the BBQ.
> ...




Omg. I am shocked. The thought of you in your birthday suit makes shudder .

Thank God your neighbours can't see you.


----------



## screenman (9 May 2020)

Dave7, that is a disgusting, in truth I do the same. I do not want tan lines when i get back into Speedo's.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2020)

Good Morning one and all. Another beautiful day has dawned. 12C already so it will be summer short sleeved jersey on the bike today - first time without arm warmers this year.

Like Mo I'm a bit late through a bad night. Woke at 3.00ish but went back to doze for 90 minutes around 6.45. I don't feel rested but have had sleep. I've more enthusiasm for today than I had yesterday. I've managed to rationalise what has been bothering me, while it's still at the front of my mind I've stopped worrying. A good thing. Enough of this.

Not sure what today will bring after the ride but it is glorious so perhaps some general mooching around the garden and allotment and then read. We shall see. Tonight we have a video quiz. We did one last night with 18 other households, worked quite well. Tonight is with four other friends. Sunday we have an online meeting with another bunch. This is all good in one way but I could do with a quiet evening in!!


----------



## dave r (9 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Somebody has got one of the those saucepans and wooden spoons from Thursday night and is banging it inside my head . Self inflicted so no sympathy requested.
> Apart from that I feel OK. Like Mo I am up late for me. Coffee being enjoyed. I will shortly have a shower then nip to the butchers as they were selfishly closed yesterday. They make their own sausages and burgers** and I will get that lamb for a curry.
> 
> **Daughter has put the kybosh on our planned BBQ. You may recall that the family was coming around to sit in the garden but then they changed their minds as they were worried about getting in trouble. So, we then decided on a BBQ today. Well, apparently so many of their neighbours had parties yesterday that they have now decided "why not" and messaged to say they are coming but only for a cuppa. So bang goes the BBQ.
> ...



 If I tried that round here I'd be lynched or arrested.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Dave7, that is a disgusting, in truth I do the same. I do not want tan lines when i get back into Speedo's.


Oh good grief. What is it with you two????? We're all over 60 - at least!!! Mind you tan lines do look bloody ridiculous on the beach.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2020)

dave r said:


> If I tried that round here I'd be lynched or arrested.


Both for me - we share an open garden with 8 other cottages.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2020)

Just got my Google Timeline report for April. I have visited Chorley and the highlights were ALDI and Tesco Extra.  Apparently I have travelled 11021 miles in 2020


----------



## screenman (9 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Both for me - we share an open garden with 8 other cottages.



Ours is also an open garden but not shared, I have to position myself carefully.


----------



## oldwheels (9 May 2020)

Dry morning but still overcast. A bank of fog stretches all the way down the Morvern shore and about half way up the hills behind. Almost totally silent outside with only a distant pigeon and the House Sparrows twittering. Used to hear cookoo regularly but so many houses have been built behind that they have been pushed too far away to hear. Similarly no swallows as their nest sites in old barns have been converted into houses.
Have to wait around today for Glengorm to deliver my burgers and sausages.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Dry morning but still overcast. A bank of fog stretches all the way down the Morvern shore and about half way up the hills behind. Almost totally silent outside with only a distant pigeon and the House Sparrows twittering. Used to hear cookoo regularly but so many houses have been built behind that they have been pushed too far away to hear. Similarly no swallows as their nest sites in old barns have been converted into houses.
> Have to wait around today for Glengorm to deliver my burgers and sausages.


I've been hearing a lot more cuckoos around here this year. It used to be a novelty to hear one but I've heard them in a few locations so far.


----------



## Drago (9 May 2020)

I've got a lot of surprising nice Yank brewed IPA and I intend to sit in the sun and guzzle the bleeding lot today.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

Going to be a scorchio day here. A bimble will def be in order I think. I can't hear any traffic noise at all from the A470 which is about half a mile away.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've been hearing a lot more cuckoos around here this year. It used to be a novelty to hear one but I've heard them in a few locations so far.




I heard a cuckoo the other night


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Going to be a scorchio day here. A bimble will def be in order I think. I can't hear any traffic noise at all from the A470 which is about half a mile away.


I should attempt one too since the weather is to get an awful lot colder the next few days.


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I've got a lot of surprising nice Yank brewed IPA and I intend to sit in the sun and guzzle the bleeding lot today.


I like a well thought out plan.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I should attempt one too since the weather is to get an awful lot colder the next few days.




That's what I was thinking


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> That's what I was thinking


Need a coffee while I think about it!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Need a coffee while I think about it!




Sounds good to me as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

My firewood has arrived. Looks lovely and seasoned and we don't have to chop it at all either.


----------



## GM (9 May 2020)

Morning all. All this talk about sun bathing naked where's Numbnuts, I sure he'll give you a few tips! 

Just had our blue and grey wheelie bins emptied, waiting for the green bin to be emptied and then crack on filling it up again!
Have a good day peeps! 🌈


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

My bike is outside in the sun, I have my cycling clobber on and a cold drink ready. 

All I have to do now is get closer to the front door, after I finish my coffee that is.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just got my Google Timeline report for April. I have visited Chorley and the highlights were ALDI and Tesco Extra.  Apparently I have travelled 11021 miles in 2020



Morning Paul, 
As I write Mrs Tenkay is on the outskirts of Chorley heading down towards Lands End. I've told her about your kind offer of Coffee and she is very grateful
Unfortunately I see that my route will pass to the east of Chorley sometime tomorrow, I'll wave though


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I heard a cuckoo the other night


T'weren't me!!


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 May 2020)

Morning all. Just back from a bit of morning multitasking. Combined my 6 mile walk with a trip to a newly discovered local butcher. Back home with everything my wife asked me to get plus a scotch egg that I was unable to resist lol 😂😀😀


----------



## Drago (9 May 2020)

I'm in the garden, catching the rays, desperately waiting for midday so I can crack open a beer without being accused of being a wino.


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm in the garden, catching the rays, desperately waiting for midday so I can crack open a beer without being accused of being a wino.


It's never bothered you before! 
Picked up some nice looking burgers from our butcher this morning - caramelised onion & black pepper. Will wash 'em down with a bottle of pink later.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2020)

31 miles done. Felt quite muggy and big black clouds lurking so glad to get back.

Lunch time now.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

I have returned. I managed 10 miles in very hot sweaty weather. Phew. Very scorchio here.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm in the garden, catching the rays, desperately waiting for midday so I can crack open a beer without being accused of being a wino.




You cant fool us. We all know you are a lush.


----------



## screenman (9 May 2020)

The new white cladding has replaced the tongue and groove wood that was on the porch ceiling.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 May 2020)

Hiya

We did the 9pm-ish Vera Lynn singalong in the village from our balcony last night - was nice. We then cracked on with our party for two and hit the sack at 6am this morning. 

Got up at 10.30am this morning and we have decided to go for a short walk of 4 or 5 miles today and then we'll have party number two from around 7pm tonight until early tomorrow morning. 

We're going to sleep on the front lounge floor (mattress with loads of candles) tonight as our lounge is 'up in the air' with big sliding doors that we'll leave open too. We're not overlooked and face directly onto wooded land. Feels a bit like camping even though you are inside. 

Lovely wife has decided that we are having a candle lit cold roast chicken and Prosecco 'picnic' at around 4am tomorrow morning. 

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Somebody has got one of the those saucepans and wooden spoons from Thursday night and is banging it inside my head . Self inflicted so no sympathy requested.
> Apart from that I feel OK. Like Mo I am up late for me. Coffee being enjoyed. I will shortly have a shower then nip to the butchers as they were selfishly closed yesterday. They make their own sausages and burgers** and I will get that lamb for a curry.
> 
> **Daughter has put the kybosh on our planned BBQ. You may recall that the family was coming around to sit in the garden but then they changed their minds as they were worried about getting in trouble. So, we then decided on a BBQ today. Well, apparently so many of their neighbours had parties yesterday that they have now decided "why not" and messaged to say they are coming but only for a cuppa. So bang goes the BBQ.
> ...



Can't beat a bit of privacy around the house and gardens.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2020)

Had an excellent ride today and PBd on a short, steep local climb by 19 seconds.  Also delighted to take the leaderboard for my age group.


----------



## numbnuts (9 May 2020)

This was harder than your usual effort


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Had an excellent ride today and PBd on a short, steep local climb by 19 seconds.  Also delighted to take the leaderboard for my age group.
> 
> View attachment 521048


Well done. Sometimes I feel a bit pathetic on some of the segments, but when I check the age groups, I am not too bad. Lol.


----------



## Drago (9 May 2020)

I'm fissed as a part, soaking up the rays, and loving it.


----------



## Paulus (9 May 2020)

Afternoon all. Been out for a quick ride this morning, 16 and a bit miles. The weather is quite hot here so I am in the shade. 
Later I will attempt to clean the bathroom sink plug, as the flow is quite slow. I know what i will find down there. Yuk.


----------



## 12boy (9 May 2020)

Just above freezing here with a light drizzle mixed with sleet. Yesterday was very clear and cool with a high of 18C. Saw the year's first Indian Paintbrush, a parasitic plant that feeds on sage. As the summer unfolds the blossoms go from yellow to red. The green season is beginning, although by July the hills will be back to brown and gold. The primary weather concerns here until the fall snows are forest fires and hail. The combination of thick smoke and Covid could be interesting. We haven't had any nearby fires for quite a while, but fires 500 miles away still foul the air. Still, it is part of the natural cycle, although in the high desert it can take decades for the forests to return. Also threw in the turtle pic from the other day.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Sometimes I feel a bit pathetic on some of the segments, but when I check the age groups, I am not too bad. Lol.


Age groups is always the place to look.......too many racing snakes out there.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

We have some very dark clouds here now. If looks like we could be in for a downpour soon.


----------



## numbnuts (9 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have some very dark clouds here now. If looks like we could be in for a downpour soon.



View: https://youtu.be/PXatLOWjr-k


----------



## screenman (9 May 2020)

DIY done this morning and the pair of us just back froma 10k off road walk, now to chill.


----------



## screenman (9 May 2020)

Is this the work of a Badger there are a few in the woods around here. It is about 15 inches across.


----------



## screenman (9 May 2020)




----------



## screenman (9 May 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

screenman said:


> View attachment 521122


Badger probably


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

My goodness there are some weird people around to say the least. 

He is now afraid his ghost girlfriend is cheating on him


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Omg. I am shocked. The thought of you in your birthday suit makes shudder .
> 
> Thank God your neighbours can't see you.


I happen to look good in my birthday suit. I run a warm iron over it for a few minutes and I am good to go


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I happen to look good in my birthday. I run a warm iron over it for a few minutes and I am good to go


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Dry morning but still overcast. A bank of fog stretches all the way down the Morvern shore and about half way up the hills behind. Almost totally silent outside with only a distant pigeon and the House Sparrows twittering. Used to hear cookoo regularly but so many houses have been built behind that they have been pushed too far away to hear. Similarly no swallows as their nest sites in old barns have been converted into houses.
> Have to wait around today for Glengorm to deliver my burgers and sausages.


Sad that. When we moved here in 1982 we heard the Cuckoo every day, then they built the estates. Not heard one anywhere for many years 
.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I happen to look good in my birthday suit. I run a warm iron over it for a few minutes and I am good to go


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2020)

Interesting lazy day.
Daughter and granddaughter came to visit. Chairs out several metres apart. World war 111 has broken out at there's. They have a son aged 22 and the granddaughter aged 17............they get on really well. Number one son age 25 and his girl friend are there for the lock down. It all kicked off last night. 
Add to that the granddaughter was 17 yesterday and they had some music in the garden. at 18.55 the neighbour** knocked to complain about the music as his 5 years old son was in bed . So SiL had a warm discussion with him.
**Neighbour must have thought things over as he knocked on the door this morning with a birthday card for granddaughter.
Me and MrsD had our BBQ..........just burgers plus I had an old English sausage (I put my shorts on to do the BBQ )


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My goodness there are some weird people around to say the least.
> 
> He is now afraid his ghost girlfriend is cheating on him
> 
> View attachment 521150


She recommended the risotto in the restaurant to him.


----------



## GM (9 May 2020)

Had a busy afternoon, came in to chill out with a G & T and watch Pointless 🍸


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2020)

I’ve just watched an old Morse on ITV3. Supposed to be the episode voted as most popular by the public. It was good. I liked John Thaw.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just watched an old Morse on ITV3. Supposed to be the episode voted as most popular by the public. It was good. I liked John Thaw.


Whodunit, what with, when & why?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Whodunit, what with, when & why?


Watch it and see.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Watch it and see.


You've forgotten already!


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just watched an old Morse on ITV3. Supposed to be the episode voted as most popular by the public. It was good. I liked John Thaw.



Snap 😀😀😀😀


----------



## 12boy (10 May 2020)

Tomorrow, the 10th, is Mothers Day for us godless colonials. Also for the Christian ones. We celebrated tonight with curbside pickup of BBQ brisket, salad, mixed veg, potato casserole, dinner rolls, and to cap off this gastronomic cornucopia, creme brulee. Total price 40 US or 32 pounds. There's curbside Mother's Day specials but this sounded better. Num num. To quote Beldar and Primat Conehead, "we will enjoy it".


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2020)

12boy said:


> Tomorrow, the 10th, is Mothers Day for us godless colonials. Also for the Christian ones. We celebrated tonight with curbside pickup of BBQ brisket, salad, mixed veg, potato casserole, dinner rolls, and to cap off this gastronomic cornucopia, creme brulee. Total price 40 US or 32 pounds. There's curbside Mother's Day specials but this sounded better. Num num. To quote Beldar and Primat Conehead, "we will enjoy it".



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G9CxsAfSQTw


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2020)

Morning. It's a cold and windy one up here. Fine for walking......maybe not so much for cycling.


----------



## dave r (10 May 2020)

Good morning folks,  this morning, good for the plants, I moved a couple out of their pots into the ground last night, they had outgrown the pots.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2020)

Good morning. We seem to have bright sunshine here. No wind and no rain.


----------



## dave r (10 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. We seem to have bright sunshine here. No wind and no rain.


Can you send the sunshine this way please.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Can you send the sunshine this way please.




No chance. I'm keeping it all to myself.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
Warm and sunny here in the shire of York. 


Nah, not really.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2020)

There is a lot of rain coming down here, I doubt I will be doing much outside today.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2020)

Good morning all.
A couple of questions for you horticulturists ...............................
Apparently garden centres are to open on Wednesday. Is it too late for me to buy/plant tomatoes?
At this time of year do I still have to start them off indoors........I have a lean-to I can put them under.
After reading your previous tips the plan is to buy grow bags and transfer the soil type stuff into pots

Roses!! I applied stuff for black spot etc this week but noted that the instructions are to apply twice a year maximum. Why is that?
Thanks


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Went downstairs to make coffee, saw a roadie zoom past on the road outside🚲

Mo and others mentioned watching an old episode of Morse last night. 

The "Naked Scientists" podcast I was listening to yesterday had a forensic pharmacologist as one of the guests.
One of the hosts asked how Cyanide works as a poison. The pharmacologist mentioned that it was Agatha Christies favourite poison, with 18 people being murdered with it over all of her books. 
She also mentioned that Agatha Christie was fond of poisons as she was a qualified pharmacist in real life. 

Have a lovely day folks 🏃🚶🚲🌞


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> The "Naked Scientists" podcast I was listening to yesterday had a forensic pharmacologist as one of the guests.
> One of the hosts asked how Cyanide works as a poison. The pharmacologist mentioned that it was Agatha Christies favourite poison, with 18 people being murdered with it over all of her books.
> She also mentioned that Agatha Christie was fond of poisons as she was a qualified pharmacist in real life.


I have that very episode queued up on my mp3 player. Shall look forward to listening to it 👍


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2020)

Yesterdays BBQ went well apart from managing to drop one of the burgers between the bars and into the gunge at the bottom. How can it do that?
Quite warm this morning.........the lull between the storm I think. If MsD ever gets out of bed we may get a walk in. Apart from that I have no idea what we will be doing.

In approx' three hours time we were due to land in Majorca for our 2 week holiday. ahhh well. We will wait for lock down to finish and have our staycation. Not sure if I have said this previously (stop me if I have) but where I come from, on the Wirral, has some amazing places to visit so although it's only one hour away we will book a hotel for a few nights and do it justice.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Apparently garden centres are to open on Wednesday. Is it too late for me to buy/plant tomatoes?


Plenty time I'm sure. Our local Facebook page has people giving away excess tomato plants at the moment.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yesterdays BBQ went well apart from managing to drop one of the burgers between the bars and into the gunge at the bottom. How can it do that?
> Quite warm this morning.........the lull between the storm I think. If MsD ever gets out of bed we may get a walk in. Apart from that I have no idea what we will be doing.
> 
> In approx' three hours time we were due to land in Majorca for our 2 week holiday. ahhh well. We will wait for lock down to finish and have our staycation. Not sure if I have said this previously (stop me if I have) but where I come from, on the Wirral, has some amazing places to visit so although it's only one hour away we will book a hotel for a few nights and do it justice.




We try and have at least a 4 day break in Liverpool every year, we love the city, the people and the area.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Me and MrsD had our BBQ..........just burgers plus I had an old English sausage (I put my shorts on to do the BBQ )



Good I had been concerned about the old English sausage.............


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2020)

Well good morning. Bright and breezy here this morning and only 10C. Today is a rest day from cycling, I've done six consecutive days and it's a strong easterly this morning. I'll see what tomorrow brings. Slept till 6.00am which is good and feel rested for the first time in days but I'm not as perky as I should be..................this may be connected with coming downstairs to find both the front door and back door wide open  after inspecting the bottle contents, lack of, in the kitchen I think I know why the doors are open. Self-inflicted. 

I repaired the strimmer yesterday so I can strim and then cut grass. Built a couple of windbreaks on the allotment to protect peas and beans from this easterly - the ground is dry and strong dry wind would badly scorch the foliage. Today I'll be thinking about frost protection which is going to be tricky. Usually I just cover tender things with newspaper but with strong winds and 1C forecast for the next two nights that isn't going to work.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> A couple of questions for you horticulturists ...............................
> Apparently garden centres are to open on Wednesday. Is it too late for me to buy/plant tomatoes?
> At this time of year do I still have to start them off indoors........I have a lean-to I can put them under.
> ...


 
Dave - first a question. What stuff did you use for blackspot? It's a fungal infection and most chemicals I'm aware of need to be applied every 7-14 days.

Tomatoes I'm sure you will be able to buy tomatoes. Make sure they look fresh and green as it is 100% certain there will be a lot of old stock knocking about - this will apply to a huge range of plants. A decent garden centre will insist their suppliers only supply fresh stock as they will know as well as I do (i've been there!) some growers will look to sell older stoick first.

The earliest traditional date for putting tender stock outside is May 15th when in theory the chances of serious frost have passed. It's not essential to follow the rule as conditions vary widely. I start earlier but I am prepared to make the effort to protect things. I don't grow tomatoes outside as I have a greenhouse so my experience is limited. My advice would be you should be fine to plant out now but wait a few days for this wind to subside - windy conditions stress plants by increasing the rate at which moisture is lost through the foliage. Plants moved in to containers will be stressed anyway for a few days while they settle in. If you can use a warm sunny sheltered spot for growing. When you plant your containers/pots if you are planning to use canes to support the tomatoes put the canes in first and then put your plants in as close as possible to the cane. It's easier this way and avoids damaging the tomato root system if a cane is inserted later.

I'll pop up to allotment and photograph mine in a bit so you can see how I grow mine.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well good morning. Bright and breezy here this morning and only 10C. Today is a rest day from cycling, I've done six consecutive days and it's a strong easterly this morning. I'll see what tomorrow brings. Slept till 6.00am which is good and feel rested for the first time in days but I'm not as perky as I should be..................this may be connected with coming downstairs to find both the front door and back door wide open  after inspecting the bottle contents, lack of, in the kitchen I think I know why the doors are open. Self-inflicted.
> 
> I repaired the strimmer yesterday so I can strim and then cut grass. Built a couple of windbreaks on the allotment to protect peas and beans from this easterly - the ground is dry and strong dry wind would badly scorch the foliage. Today I'll be thinking about frost protection which is going to be tricky. Usually I just cover tender things with newspaper but with strong winds and 1C forecast for the next two nights that isn't going to work.



Not sure if it's the same in your neck of the woods Paul, but around here there's a very long waiting list for Allotments. 
There are allotments just a couple of hundred yards away from me, adjacent to a little park. I bumped into a bloke I knew through work coming out of them and mentioned that I hadn't known that was his sort of thing. 
Turns out it wasn't originally , his wife had long expressed the desire for an allotment. After many years her name came to the top of the list and she got stuck in for a while, but then the reality of it and the work involved caused her to lose interest. 
My friend who'd been helping her out on a more regular basis had inherited it and found it the ideal contrast to his day job.


----------



## Paulus (10 May 2020)

Morning all, a nice sunny start to the day here. All set to change this afternoon when you northerners send down the cold weather 😉

A domestics day, the fridge has strange life forms growing in it, and the windows could do with a clean. 

Another day in paradise. 😁


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. We seem to have bright sunshine here. No wind and no rain.


Morning all 

Same weather here.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yesterdays BBQ went well apart from managing to drop one of the burgers between the bars and into the gunge at the bottom. How can it do that?
> Quite warm this morning.........the lull between the storm I think. If MsD ever gets out of bed we may get a walk in. Apart from that I have no idea what we will be doing.
> 
> In approx' three hours time we were due to land in Majorca for our 2 week holiday. ahhh well. We will wait for lock down to finish and have our staycation. Not sure if I have said this previously (stop me if I have) but where I come from, on the Wirral, has some amazing places to visit so although it's only one hour away we will book a hotel for a few nights and do it justice.




At least you don't have to worry about trying to find your passport.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> At least you don't have to worry about trying to find your passport.


Am I allowed to use the word bitch on here 
But you do have a point.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2020)

screenman said:


> We try and have at least a 4 day break in Liverpool every year, we love the city, the people and the area.


Where do you tend to stay ?


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2020)

@PaulSB its a ready mixed spray. I will check the name etc and let you know shortly.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Not sure if it's the same in your neck of the woods Paul, but around here there's a very long waiting list for Allotments.
> There are allotments just a couple of hundred yards away from me, adjacent to a little park. I bumped into a bloke I knew through work coming out of them and mentioned that I hadn't known that was his sort of thing.
> Turns out it wasn't originally , his wife had long expressed the desire for an allotment. After many years her name came to the top of the list and she got stuck in for a while, but then the reality of it and the work involved caused her to lose interest.
> My friend who'd been helping her out on a more regular basis had inherited it and found it the ideal contrast to his day job.



I don't know about waiting lists as I own mine, it's at the top of my garden. When I pop to the allotment its perhaps a minute's amble up the garden path!! I do know of a number of local allotments in the area, some look very well cared for others not so good. This leads me to think locally there probably isn't a waiting list. I do know in some areas there are long waiting lists.

Our situation is unusual. We live in a mill village built by Methodist mill owners who wanted to attract the best local workers. This was done by offering great facilities for the time. Your work position in the mill influenced the house you got!! Above the gardens for our terrace are the allotments. I don't know how these were originally allocated but they were given to different households around the village. In the 60s the mill owners sold the village! Sitting tenants got the opportunity to buy their cottages and the rest of the land and housing was bought by a guy in Norfolk, I forget his name. There is a lot of other history but I won't bore you with that.

When we bought our cottage we were told the garage and the allotment was ours but neither were on the Title Deeds. The previous owner said we would pay rent annually to the owner's agent in Preston whose name I forget. We were never asked to pay rent for either. In the UK the law states if one has enjoyed rent free access to a piece of land for 13 years one can legally claim ownership of the land. Crucially one must use the land - a guy turned up out of the blue one day to inspect our allotment. We waited 13 years and did this so now the garage and allotment are on my Title Deeds. The day after we got the title I started knocking down the ramshackle wooden garage and built a proper one!


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Plenty time I'm sure. Our local Facebook page has people giving away excess tomato plants at the moment.


Mo.....good point but I don't do face book.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2020)

Anyone noticed the resemblance?

Matt Hancock:








Lieutenant Gruber:


----------



## numbnuts (10 May 2020)

Morning - nothing to report


----------



## screenman (10 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where do you tend to stay ?



The Resident used to be The Nadler is a favourite, so close to everything bit of a boutique style so may not be for everyone.


----------



## gavroche (10 May 2020)

Bonjour. I had a pleasant surprise last night when the door bell rang at 8.20pm. It was a parcel delivery from Amazon. As I had not ordered anything, I was puzzled but , when I opened it, there was a note from my son that said: " I thought you might be bored with painting and bought you those two books. " One is " The cyclist who went out in the Cold" by Tim Moore and the other " Riding in the zone rouge" by Tom Isitt.
How nice of him ? Needless to say, I was quite touched.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Am I allowed to use the word bitch on here
> But you do have a point.




. Oooh. Meowwwwww


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2020)

@PaulSB 
Its called Roseclear. It claims to be a 3 in 1 and clears blackspot plus creepy crawleys.
Instructions are to apply at first sign, then 10 days later if it persists....but twice a year max.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2020)

I may have been a tad hasty when I said how nice it is here with blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have been a tad hasty when I said how nice it is here with blue skies and sunshine.


The wind is currently making whistling sounds around the windows. Maybe not a day for  unless I can find some north easterly wind assisted segments!


----------



## GM (10 May 2020)

Morning all. All this talk about growing stuff, co-incidentally my boy knocked this up out of an old pallet that was lying around yesterday afternoon. We've got Beetroots and Radishes, and Tomatoes growing in black builder buckets....


----------



## oldwheels (10 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. I had a pleasant surprise last night when the door bell rang at 8.20pm. It was a parcel delivery from Amazon. As I had not ordered anything, I was puzzled but , when I opened it, there was a note from my son that said: " I thought you might be bored with painting and bought you those two books. " One is " The cyclist who went out in the Cold" by Tim Moore and the other " Riding in the zone rouge" by Tom Isitt.
> How nice of him ? Needless to say, I was quite touched.


I have both on my kindle. Tim Moore is undoubtedly mad but interesting and the other has harrowing accounts of the first cycle race in the immediate aftermath of WW1.


----------



## oldwheels (10 May 2020)

We have clear blue sky but strong northerly wind and still cold. The front grass should be sheltered so time to find out if I have replaced the Flymo drive belt properly.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The wind is currently making whistling sounds around the windows. Maybe not a day for  unless I can find some north easterly wind assisted segments!




I was thinking of going for a bimble..... but perhaps not.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2020)

screenman said:


> The Resident used to be The Nadler is a favourite, so close to everything bit of a boutique style so may not be for everyone.


Just googled it. It looks good. Nearby is the Mayflower chinese restaurant. They do a good, cheap lunch. We go there most times we have a day visit.
We did plan to stay at the Liner Hotel but that Resident looks good.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2020)

Started off warm and bright here, but the temps have dropped and the wind is whipping up.


----------



## GM (10 May 2020)

screenman said:


> The Resident used to be The Nadler is a favourite, so close to everything bit of a boutique style so may not be for everyone.




Another Liverpool liker here. When my daughter was at John Moores we used to go and visit her a couple of times a year. Had some great weekends there and we used to stay in The Liner, her flat was opposite 

Just seen Dave7's post, The Liner was excellent when we went, mind you it was 12 years ago!


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2020)

Just back from doing the club's weekly 5k challenge. The virtual LEJOG on the turbo seems to be paying dividends as my legs are getting faster! 
Saw a plane on final approach into Hurn as I was heading up the hill. A big 4 engine passenger style job. It was low enough to see that it had a big NHS logo on it ( and the Pilot needed a shave) 😉😁


----------



## screenman (10 May 2020)

Just got a message from our local, if we are thinking about doing a dry October could we please do it now.


----------



## derrick (10 May 2020)

Drinking tea in bed. Deciding what we will do today.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2020)

derrick said:


> Drinking tea in bed. Deciding what we will do today.



I have just gone back to bed as I have a headache, it will be gone soon hopefully.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB
> Its called Roseclear. It claims to be a 3 in 1 and clears blackspot plus creepy crawleys.
> Instructions are to apply at first sign, then 10 days later if it persists....but twice a year max.



Sorry Dave, I don't know why it would be a maximum of twice yearly but a bit of Googling came up with one recommendation for a maximum of four applications. I would suggest leaving 4-6 week gap between applications wouldn't hurt. So apply a dose, wait 1o days till the next, wait 4-6 weeks and repeat. The only reason for twice yearly is this is partly a systemic compound and frequent applications could result in a damaging build up in the plants. Possibly, I don't know and have no commercial experience of roses.


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a nice sunny start to the day here. All set to change this afternoon when you northerners send down the cold weather 😉


's OK. We've taken the edge of it for you


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Started off warm and bright here, but the temps have dropped and the wind is whipping up.


Wind whipping up + smelly y fronts = disaster


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> One is " The cyclist who went out in the Cold" by Tim Moore and the other " Riding in the zone rouge" by Tom Isitt.


You might find the interview with Tom Isitt on 'The Bike Show' quite interesting too. And for anyone else who may not be familiar with the show (hosted by Jack Thurston), there's an extensive back catalogue of fascinating interviews and interviews covering a wide range of cycling topics. Something to while away the lockdown.


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 May 2020)

Morning all from a cooler and windy Coventry. On my second proper coffee thinking we will leave the bikes in the shed and go for a walk this afternoon after the virtual sailing of course . 😀


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2020)

@Dave7 hope you can see from this image how I grow my tomatoes. The canes are secured to a wire running along the apex of the greenhouse roof. In your situation an A frame would probably be better.







The newspaper I use for covering plants outside if there is a frost danger.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 hope you can see from this image how I grow my tomatoes. The canes are secured to a wire running along the apex of the greenhouse roof. In your situation an A frame would probably be better.
> 
> View attachment 521289
> 
> ...


Looks a bit technical for me .
Can I not just put a cane in the pot and tie the plant to it ?


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2020)

Blinkin blumin flippin ecky thump......its cold out there.
Daughter has just been to bring a few bits. She let herself in to the side garden and we sat well apart. We all had blankets around us, it is sooooo cold.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Looks a bit technical for me .
> Can I not just put a cane in the pot and tie the plant to it ?


You'll get support with an A frame. Tomatoes get very leafy and in windy weather might blow over.

Stick a cane in on opposite sides of your pot. Bend them together at the top and tie together. If you want put in a cross piece to make the A.

Go on Dave you know you can do it


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You'll get support with an A frame. Tomatoes get very leafy and in windy weather might blow over.
> 
> Stick a cane in on opposite sides of your pot. Bend them together at the top and the together. If you want put in a cross piece to make the A.
> 
> Go on Dave you know you can do it


Maybe he'll advance onto a tripod!


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2020)

Adam delivered my new washing machine drain pump between 9.35 and 10.35. Very good of him......... except I'd planned to fit it tomorrow when it was meant to arrive.

I have fitted said pump. Would you all please gather in a circle, link hands, chanting "Oh mighty Lord of all white goods grant unto Paul great good fortune in acknowledgement of his labours. Let him reap the reward he so justly deserves."


If you hear a loud bang............


----------



## Paulus (10 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have both on my kindle. Tim Moore is undoubtedly mad but interesting and the other has harrowing accounts of the first cycle race in the immediate aftermath of WW1.


I have read his latest book about going coast to coast across America in a 1927 Model T Ford following the states that voted for Trump. 

It is a very good and funny book.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Adam delivered my new washing machine drain pump between 9.35 and 10.35. Very good of him......... except I'd planned to fit it tomorrow when it was meant to arrive.
> 
> I have fitted said pump. Would you all please gather in a circle, link hands, chanting "Oh mighty Lord of all white goods grant unto Paul great good fortune in acknowledgement of his labours. Let him reap the reward he so justly deserves."
> 
> ...


And I've a feeling it was only the impeller that actually required replacing.

You still there, street still got power?


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2020)

OK. Own up. Who didn't chant? Mouthing the words is not acceptable.

Feck it 

I have a leak. I know where but hoped an extra jubilee clip would work. There is a crack in the small pipe which the water drains from.

Feck! Feck! Feck!


----------



## numbnuts (10 May 2020)

Is it time to go to bed yet


----------



## screenman (10 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 521309
> Is it time to go to bed yet



Are you in Sydney?


----------



## 12boy (10 May 2020)

had to go south to n we Mexico for a couple of weeks


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> And I've a feeling it was only the impeller that actually required replacing.
> 
> You still there, street still got power?


The impeller is integral to the pump but you could have been correct. Unfortunately I've discovered something else..........................

There is an assembly fitted at the bottom of the machine which contains the fluff filter. Behind the casing of the machine this assembly also carries the drain pump and has two 3cm plastic tubes as part of its moulding. One of these tubes is connected to the drum by a flexible hose for draining. I have discovered the internal diameter of this plastic tube is EXACTLY, neigh PRECISELY, the same as the outer diameter of a 2p piece. This I think was the cause of the draining problem!!!!!!!! The other plastic tube which to which is attached a second flexible hose has a crack in it and is leaking when under pressure.

Why can't the Germans make washing machines which fit their copins and not ours 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬

On the plus side I am now 52p better off..........................the 2p that was blocking the pipe and a 50p I found just behind it.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The impeller is integral to the pump but you could have been correct. Unfortunately I've discovered something else..........................
> 
> There is an assembly fitted at the bottom of the machine which contains the fluff filter. Behind the casing of the machine this assembly also carries the drain pump and has two 3cm plastic tubes as part of its moulding. One of these tubes is connected to the drum by a flexible hose for draining. I have discovered the internal diameter of this plastic tube is EXACTLY, neigh PRECISELY, the same as the outer diameter of a 2p piece. This I think was the cause of the draining problem!!!!!!!! The other plastic tube which to which is attached a second flexible hose has a crack in it and is leaking when under pressure.
> 
> ...



In my experience, amazing what you find in the pipes of a washing machine, coins, keys, lipsticks, bits of bra,.... the list goes on.


----------



## 12boy (10 May 2020)

Had to go south to New Mexico for a couple of weeks but the garage was too full of crap to store plants that wouldn't fit in the house for the winter. Temps while gone would range from -7 to 22C. Made a couple of 4x8 cold frames and used some 10 foot wide plastic to throw together some cold frames. A regular light bulb kept the stuff inside from freezing down to -7C, and the plastic, which was stapled to a 1x2 x8' board could be flipped up if it was too warm or the plants needed water. My neighbor agreed to water them, turn the light on and off and open or close as necessary, good guy that he is. Only drawback for me was moving them when no longer needed as being big and flexy, they really needed 2 pair of hands. They extend the growing season by at least a month on both ends, and are cheap and easy to make. If I didn't have the vardo in their spot I would be using them now for starting plants this year's vegetable garden.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> In my experience, amazing what you find in the pipes of a washing machine, coins, keys, lipsticks, bits of bra,.... the list goes on.



One of my running friends sorts out our washing machine / tumble drier/ dishwasher. 
He once did an over the phone diagnosis, washing machine making a weird noise. I phoned him and he asked me to hold the phone next to the machine. Immediately diagnosed " Bra Wire" trapped between inner and outer drum 👍
IIRC the drain pump had a magnetically coupled impeller so jamming wouldn't damage the motor.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> One of my running friends sorts out our washing machine / tumble drier/ dishwasher.
> He once did an over the phone diagnosis, washing machine making a weird noise. I phoned him and he asked me to hold the phone next to the machine. Immediately diagnosed " Bra Wire" trapped between inner and outer drum 👍
> IIRC the drain pump had a magnetically coupled impeller so jamming wouldn't damage the motor.



ah yes, with four daughters, and a wife, I have removed many a bra wire from the innards of our washing machine(s)


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2020)

I have a man what does everything. He is a regular man Friday. I Just point him in the right direction and he scuttles off like a good one. 

However Mr WD does often have a scowl on his face when I do that. He says it's just downright rude to point at him like that.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a man what does everything. He is a regular man Friday. I Just point him in the right direction and he scuttles off like a good one.
> 
> However Mr WD does often have a scowl on his face when I do that. He says it's just downright rude to point at him like that.



What is that saying? "behind every good man, is an even better woman", or something like that


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 May 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> In my experience, amazing what you find in the pipes of a washing machine, coins, keys, lipsticks, bits of bra,.... the list goes on.


If some of those items turned up in the pipes of my washing machine, the inability to do the washing would be the least of my worries!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 May 2020)

This thread moves too fast to keep up with. 

We eventually called it a night at 7.45am, hit the mattress and woke up at 1pm and then listened to more music in the 'bed' until 3pm.

Cracking night, lots of fun and laughter, lots of dancing and belting music.  

3 gorgeous tracks from our hour of smoochy dancing mix:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqc0Jz5KaTU



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjPk6xibRPo



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGYa8KuoTqA


Gonna get ourselves spritzed up and cook an Indian meal from scratch this evening.

Bike ride and walk planned for tomorrow so not too late to bed tonight.


----------



## pawl (10 May 2020)

To windy for me to ride today,Spent the morning massacring a Pyracantha shrub that had grown to fifteen feet in height 

Me and Mrs P spent the afternoon ( no not what you think)binge watching Unforgtten on Netflix.Missed it first time .


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2020)

I have spent five hours either fitting a washing machine pump, sticking my head in the back of a washing machine to find a leak, finding the part I need online, finding a man to fit the part, reading Which? reviews of new washing machines.........................

Current machine 10+ years old
Part: £103.15
Part delivery: ?????
Man: £50 call out plus hourly rate
Available day: Friday
New machine: £349 delivery on Wednesday, old machine taken away, pay nothing till 10/06/2021

So I bought a new machine. Should of done this last week and saved days of my life.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have spent five hours either fitting a washing machine pump, sticking my head in the back of a washing machine to find a leak, finding the part I need online, finding a man to fit the part, reading Which? reviews of new washing machines.........................
> 
> Current machine 10+ years old
> Part: £103.15
> ...


Remove the new pump, and sell it!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2020)

Nearly time for Van der Valk. I’ll need to watch Killing Eve another night on iplayer.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Remove the new pump, and sell it!


It's going on eBay


----------



## Drago (10 May 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2020)

Night Dusty


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Dusty


Night Mary Isobel


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Night Mary Isobel


Night Bobby Joe


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Bobby Joe


Night Jake


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2020)

Morning


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2020)

Morning. Who turned the clock back to January?


----------



## screenman (11 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Who turned the clock back to January?



Not me.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2020)

Brrrrr. Morning.


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
 ?!


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Sunny but a bitter wind and down to 6 degrees here. 
I finally got my act together and put a few cycling bits on ebay. During the lockdown the carrier will collect from you at no extra charge so that avoids a trip to the local drop off shop. 

The funds will probably be recycled into more cycling gear, I'd really like to swap my existing dynamo light for an Orange Son Edelux to match my Orange Brommie but can't justify the expense. 🤔
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🚲🚶🌞


----------



## dave r (11 May 2020)

Good morning people, bright and breezy this morning, bike ride today, going to be trying out my new wheels.


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, bright and breezy this morning, bike ride today, going to be trying out my new wheels.


Picture??


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2020)

Hello world outside my window. Bright and sunny with scattered white cloud. No wind. We had a touch of frost around 5.00 I would guess. 5C now.

I will ride at about 9.00 after that goodness knows.

Slept till 4.00, then 5.00, then 6.00........could be worse.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2020)

Morning all 

What to do today?
Daresay I'll think of something......


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2020)

Morning world 
By eck it was cold yesterday. Not as bad today but not good.
Trying to wake myself up with a coffee. Then I will decide what to do. My study is a tip. I've not done any shredding or filing for sooo long.....I think that must be done. 
I will try a short walk first and talk myself into it.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Picture??



Later


----------



## Paulus (11 May 2020)

Morning all, the sun is shining, the wind is blowing and it's cold. 
Out with the dog soon and I finally got a click and collect slot at Sainsburys. This is the first big shop for 8 weeks. So off to London Colney this afternoon, it's only 5 miles away so we won't be long.


----------



## Paulus (11 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Later


Tease 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2020)

It is cold here and a tad breezy at times. I have to take my car to the garage at 9 am so will ride back from there. So probably a massive 6 miles in total for me today. 

I dug out my winter Wooly hat and gloves


----------



## Drago (11 May 2020)

I have risen!

Mrs D has been moaning about my beard being halfway down my chest, and I've been ordered to tidy it up. Unfortunately, her orders were no more specific than that and as a result I am now sporting a handsome set of friendly mutton chops.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2020)

I have bimbled already. 27 miles on the MTB for a change. Mr Garmin says the average temperature was 36.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have bimbled already. 27 miles on the MTB for a change. Mr Garmin says the average temperature was 36.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2020)

Underfloor heating is great unless you turn it off a week too early.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Underfloor heating is great unless you turn it off a week to early.


Does it take a while to heat back up?


----------



## GM (11 May 2020)

Morning all... Just tucking into my porridge and toast. Depending on the weather, it'll be jobs out doors or indoors. 

Be interested in the report on the wheels DaveR


----------



## gavroche (11 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Underfloor heating is great unless you turn it off a week *too *early.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Does it take a while to heat back up?



About 20 hours.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2020)

We have a grammar stickler amongst us I am doomed.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2020)

Reckon it must be coffee time again. ☕


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2020)

screenman said:


> We have a grammar stickler amongst us I am doomed.




Toòooo right.


----------



## oldwheels (11 May 2020)

I changed the drive belt on my flymo and all seems to be working. The thing is only a couple of years old so the life seems a bit limited. This one is for the front grass as there is a nasty steep slope and no chance of doing anything about it as it is solid rock underneath. The back has a different machine where the switch is a bit of a lash up but works ok. The other older flymo has a switch which does not turn off and is kept for emergencies. Why do I keep buying their rubbish?
Sunny day so far but very cold. Got plants to go out but mebbe by Wednesday the temperature will be up and a bit more stable.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2020)

I have returned from the garage. Bloody windy here. My ears were hurting even though I was wearing my Wooly hat.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned from the garage. Bloody windy here. My ears were hurting even though I was wearing my Wooly hat.


Never mind......at least that's it in. Might be warmer for the journey back for it hopefully.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Never mind......at least that's it in. Might be warmer for the journey back for it hopefully.




I hope so.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I changed the drive belt on my flymo and all seems to be working. The thing is only a couple of years old so the life seems a bit limited. This one is for the front grass as there is a nasty steep slope and no chance of doing anything about it as it is solid rock underneath. The back has a different machine where the switch is a bit of a lash up but works ok. The other older flymo has a switch which does not turn off and is kept for emergencies. Why do I keep buying their rubbish?
> Sunny day so far but very cold. Got plants to go out but mebbe by Wednesday the temperature will be up and a bit more stable.



Perhaps Welshie could lend you a goat?


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Who turned the clock back to January?





screenman said:


> Not me.


I'll own up, It we're me.


----------



## Notafettler (11 May 2020)

Very windy here. In a valley so depending on wind direction I don't always know its windy, until I cycle up the hill and then I know. Intend on doing the same as I did Saturday, Except for the fetching of grass cuttings for the compost bin, I think 2 trailer loads is enough for now.
first Minimal gardening. Agaij Electric bike with trailer on back. Saturday fetched about 8 loads of firewood. Had to go down a track a bit rough so I rode back and forward to road with half loads and then cycled back and forward with full trailers. Dog bored with route as I loaded she went off to put some pheasants up. Not surprisingly she ran out eventually. As I was bringing last load to road I noticed more on track. Bloke was throwing it over fence. "Here's some more for you". I made the excuse I was using a battery chainsaw and I would collect another day. It was hot I was a little tired, dog was bored, I thought a bottle of cider was a better option. No idea how much will be there but its a get it while you can rule. I have only have about 18 months worth at the moment. Basically the rule for firewood is you can't have enough you can only have insufficient storage space!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Very windy here. In a valley so depending on wind direction I don't always know its windy, until I cycle up the hill and then I know. Intend on doing the same as I did Saturday, Except for the fetching of grass cuttings for the compost bin, I think 2 trailer loads is enough for now.
> first Minimal gardening. Agaij Electric bike with trailer on back. Saturday fetched about 8 loads of firewood. Had to go down a track a bit rough so I rode back and forward to road with half loads and then cycled back and forward with full trailers. Dog bored with route as I loaded she went off to put some pheasants up. Not surprisingly she ran out eventually. As I was bringing last load to road I noticed more on track. Bloke was throwing it over fence. "Here's some more for you". I made the excuse I was using a battery chainsaw and I would collect another day. It was hot I was a little tired, dog was bored, I thought a bottle of cider was a better option. No idea how much will be there but its a get it while you can rule. I have only have about 18 months worth at the moment. Basically the rule for firewood is you can't have enough you can only have insufficient storage space!




Luckily we have plenty of space to season wood.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2020)

Not long back from the Co-op. Not that busy and everyone was looking much more relaxed today. Saw one woman wearing a mask, but everyone else just going about as normal.

I missed my morning walk as I cycled instead so hopefully get one after lunch.........especially now that it's been sanctioned! Lol


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2020)

Cold and windy here too so CBA to walk and even less CBA to cycle.

Too old for misery during activities that should be pleasurable - my younger self would've toughed it out.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Cold and windy here too so CBA to walk and even less CBA to cycle.
> 
> Too old for misery during activities that should be pleasurable - my younger self would've toughed it out.


That's why I went out early. It was cold but fine once I got going and got back before the wind picked up. Walking in wind is OK, but it's my pet hate for cycling.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2020)

I only went because I had to but enjoyed once I was out


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I only went because I had to but enjoyed once I was out


Quite often the case.......the thought is worse than the act! Lol.

I need to shift some of my lard so need to try and keep up the exercise. I keep hearing they think we are going to have a warm summer. Let's hope so. Is it just some bizarre co-incidence that the weather seems drastically improved with so much less pollution do you think?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That's why I went out early. It was cold but fine once I got going and got back before the wind picked up. Walking in wind is OK, but it's my pet hate for cycling.





welsh dragon said:


> I only went because I had to but enjoyed once I was out



You fine gals are clearly made of tougher stuff than me.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Quite often the case.......the thought is worse than the act! Lol.
> 
> I need to shift some of my lard so need to try and keep up the exercise. I keep hearing they think we are going to have a warm summer. Let's hope so. Is it just some bizarre co-incidence that the weather seems drastically improved with so much less pollution do you think?




It does and I do hope this year is a good one.


----------



## derrick (11 May 2020)

Cant post in joke thread. Cant post in a political thread. So here it is.


----------



## gavroche (11 May 2020)

screenman said:


> We have a grammar stickler amongst us I am doomed.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2020)

Thats a blast from the past! A winter ride in May, 54 miles with a hoolie blowing. Out of Coventry though Keresley, up Breach oak lane, through Ansley, down Purley Chase to Mancetter, round the big roundabout on the A5, through Witherly, Shenton and onto Sutton Cheney. Crossed the main road, past Mallory park and through Earl Shilton, Croft, Broughton and a little loop through Leire to Frolesworth, Clay brook Pava and onto Monks Kirby and my regular route home.







Witherly and my Eastway resplendent in its new wheels, and very nice and smooth they are, I've lost the vague feeling in the front of the bike and the creaks I'd been blaming on my cycle shoes.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/48627274


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats a blast from the past! A winter ride in May, 54 miles with a hoolie blowing. Out of Coventry though Keresley, up Breach oak lane, through Ansley, down Purley Chase to Mancetter, round the big roundabout on the A5, through Witherly, Shenton and onto Sutton Cheney. Crossed the main road, past Mallory park and through Earl Shilton, Croft, Broughton and the aa little loop through Leire to Frolesworth, Clay brook Pava and onto Monks Kirby and my regular route home.
> 
> View attachment 521526
> 
> ...


Well done Dave. Much kudos.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2020)

Does getting 50 miles in count if I did them in the car?


----------



## dave r (11 May 2020)

I've now got a nice new bright and shiny set of Rubino's to fit tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2020)

My car is still at the garage. New back box needed. Parts now in and I can pick my car up anytime after 11 am tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I've now got a nice new bright and shiny set of Rubino's to fit tonight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 521535


My favourite tyre. Great combination of decent rolling and puncture protection.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I've now got a nice new bright and shiny set of Rubino's to fit tonight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 521535




Are you rewarding yourself for all that decorating?


----------



## dave r (11 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My favourite tyre. Great combination of decent rolling and puncture protection.



I've not tried them before, I've got durano's on at the moment, been using durano's for years, but on the new wheels they were a faf to to fit so I'll put them in the shed and use them on the fixed.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Are you rewarding yourself for all that decorating?



Yes, and all the other stuff I've been doing for the last few years.


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2020)

Looks like we can start riding with a friend from Wednesday onwards for unlimited duration. Looking forward to this.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2020)

I would like to thank dave r for giving me the kick up the backside that just got me on the turbo for 40 minutes, without that I would have have not done it.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I would like to thank dave r for giving me the kick up the backside that just got me on the turbo for 40 minutes, without that I would have have not done it.



Well Done


----------



## screenman (11 May 2020)

Just filled the car up and it cost £40 normally I spend £50+ a week on fuel in my car alone, the last time i filled up was 2 months ago. Pam,s car has done 45 miles in two months.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Just filled the car up and it cost £40 normally I spend £50+ a week on fuel in my car alone, the last time i filled up was 2 months ago. Pam,s car has done 45 miles in two months.


Filled ours up today - £32
I reckon fuel costs will start to rise once the lockdown eases.
Last time I filled up was 2 months ago and I've done about 230 miles since then.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2020)

I filled my tank up 3 weeks ago when I went shopping. I had more than half a tank then. Only filled it because Mr WD needed some fuel for his ride on lawnmower. Only driven about 20 miles since then.


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2020)

I last filled up on the 21st Febuary and have only done 75 miles since then


----------



## pawl (11 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Looks like we can start riding with a friend from Wednesday onwards for unlimited duration. Looking forward to this.




I don’t have any friends. Altogether now Ah😢😭😭😭


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2020)

pawl said:


> I don’t have any friends. Altogether now Ah😢😭😭😭


Me too


----------



## 12boy (11 May 2020)

Went for a little ride this morning and passed Westec, a company that makes dump trucks for Wyoming coal mines. The grounds of this place include acres of land by the river, home to mule and whitetail deer, turkeys, skunks, and coyotes. Took a couple of pics of these giant Tonka toys. I like the Raspberry one.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My car is still at the garage. New back box needed. Parts now in and I can pick my car up anytime after 11 am tomorrow.


Is this the same garage that did the MOT on the same vehicle earlier this year. And you say you've not used the car much these last few weeks?


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2020)

12boy said:


> Went for a little ride this morning and passed Westec, a company that makes dump trucks for Wyoming coal mines. The grounds of this place include acres of land by the river, home to mule and whitetail deer, turkeys, skunks, and coyotes. Took a couple of pics of these giant Tonka toys. I like the Raspberry one.


One of those would make a decent sized trailer!


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2020)

@Mo1959 found this recipe tonight. Worth a go I think or a travesty!! 

https://www.theguardian.com/food/20...rice-pudding-yotam-ottolenghi-thrifty-recipes

Scroll down a bit!


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I would like to thank dave r for giving me the kick up the backside that just got me on the turbo for 40 minutes, without that I would have have not done it.


Was it a painful 40 minutes?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 found this recipe tonight. Worth a go I think or a travesty!!
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/food/20...rice-pudding-yotam-ottolenghi-thrifty-recipes
> 
> Scroll down a bit!


Porridge sacrilege! Lol.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Was it a painful 40 minutes?



Yep.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Just filled the car up and it cost £40 normally I spend £50+ a week on fuel in my car alone, the last time i filled up was 2 months ago. Pam,s car has done 45 miles in two months.



I usually put 10 litres of fuel in the tank a week, since this lockdown I've been putting 10 litres in every 3 weeks.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2020)

Funny, it does not feel like a Wednesday.


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Funny, it does not feel like a Wednesday.


It's Thursday.............................I think


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2020)

12boy said:


> Went for a little ride this morning and passed Westec, a company that makes dump trucks for Wyoming coal mines. The grounds of this place include acres of land by the river, home to mule and whitetail deer, turkeys, skunks, and coyotes. Took a couple of pics of these giant Tonka toys. I like the Raspberry one.




Skunks. . What a stink.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's Thursday.............................I think



Are you in Australia?


----------



## Drago (11 May 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Are you in Australia?


I'm not entirely sure where I am these days............life seems to drift by


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's Thursday.............................I think


Don't think, it will only end up confusing you even more.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Skunks. . What a stink.


Many skunks in your nec o'woods then?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Many skunks in your nec o'woods then?



I know what they smell like.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2020)

Night Bobby Jo


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I've not tried them before, I've got durano's on at the moment, been using durano's for years, but on the new wheels they were a faf to to fit so I'll put them in the shed and use them on the fixed.



I use durano plus on all my bikes , not the fastest but very puncture resistant. What are your new wheels ? And where was your picture taken ?


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Bobby Jo


Night Tommy


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2020)

It's raining!!! 

Hopefully just a shower before the dry weather returns later.


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's raining!!!
> 
> Hopefully just a shower before the dry weather returns later.


I'm a touch envious, my allotment needs a day's rain. I was thinking yesterday how much worse this lockdown would have been if we'd had bad weather.


----------



## screenman (12 May 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Drago (12 May 2020)

I have risen!

A decent frost here in Poshshire.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2020)

Good morning. It is frosty here. Quite  in fact.


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2020)

Good morning all. Strange weather this morning. I was up at 5.15 and there was light frost, sun and 6C now we have cloud and spitting rain.

Hoping to ride around 9.00 then 24 hours earlier than the government says I'm heading out to see my lad, Tom. He has Down's and supported living in the community. Two months since we saw him.

Why I don't know but I've been thinking about one of my favourite bands, Jefferson Airplane, and the oh so beautiful Grace Slick who has such an amazing voice.


View: https://youtu.be/_Dhkwerka7k


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 May 2020)

Mornin' all. Crisply sunny here ... at the moment.


----------



## The Jogger (12 May 2020)

Morning, a bit sunny here in Chichester, allotment then a cycle after lunch.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2020)

Good morning people, it would appear that the highlight today will be taking some wallpaper back to B & Q, apart from that I've just got housework to do.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2020)

My highlight today will be cycling to the garage to pick up my car. hopefully by 11 am it will have warmed up.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> I use durano plus on all my bikes , not the fastest but very puncture resistant. What are your new wheels ? And where was your picture taken ?



The new wheels are Vision Team 30's. the picture yesterday was taken at Witherley, just off the A5 just outside Atherstone.


https://www.merlincycles.com/vision-team-30-comp-clincher-road-wheelset-88264.html


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2020)

-1 here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
A crisp but sunny morning 🌞
Today should see me pass the halfway stage on my virtual LEJOG. 

Some friends who live out Wimborne way tell us that the "Egg lady" is still open for business🥚🥚. 
(There are two adjacent cottages on the Cowgrove road, one sells eggs via an honesty box system, her neighbour sells Jams, referred to as the "egg lady" and the "Jam lady" respectedly 😊) 

Mrs Tenkay is planning on an excursion out that way, I'm still confined to barracks. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🚲🚶🌞


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 May 2020)

dave r said:


> The new wheels are Vision Team 30's. the picture yesterday was taken at Witherley, just off the A5 just outside Atherstone.
> 
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/vision-team-30-comp-clincher-road-wheelset-88264.html



Nice looking wheels . Nice looking village too😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 May 2020)

Morning all . Sun is shining but still a little cold. Today’s to do list is, do an extra visit to my old mum as she’s a little depressed being in lock down and might go and visit my dinghys at the club . See if I can find them in the long grass lol


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, it would appear that the highlight today will be taking some wallpaper back to B & Q, apart from that I've just got housework to do.


Can't say I envy you if last weeks reported queues are anything to go by.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2020)

gday gday gday everyone.
Got up at 0730. It was cold but bright and I thought a good day for a walk. Now, at 08.10 its very dark with rain (quite heavy rain)**.
**and guess what? The window cleaner is due 
Its definitely a bleh sort of day which matches my mood.


----------



## numbnuts (12 May 2020)

Morning all just checking in.................nothing to report..................


----------



## screenman (12 May 2020)

The computer that has been getting slower to start up from sleep over the last few weeks is now not starting up at all.


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2020)

Morning all 

No frost here - but, then again, we rarely ever get one.
Going to drop MrsD off at the entrance to the Burrows this morning, so she can have a good long walk and take pictures of the orchids.
The car park is closed and she hasn't been able to get over there since lockdown started. It's her favourite place and she's been really missing it.
Meanwhile I will be cutting slabs to make a hardstanding for our wheelie bins and awaiting a phone call to go and pick her up.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2020)

Rain went away and sun came out for a bit. Nice reflections on the river this morning.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can't say I envy you if last weeks reported queues are anything to go by.



Thats why I left it till today, it should be a bit quieter


----------



## dave r (12 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Nice looking wheels . Nice looking village too😀



Its amazing, you have a major road full of heavy traffic and a massive roundabout, yet turn of it and inside a couple of hundred yards you've got a tranquil spot like that.


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2020)

Ah well plans change. Cold, wet and windy now. Housework day.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ah well plans change. Cold, wet and windy now. Housework day.


Same here. Its cold and raining.....a very damp and miserable day.


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Same here. Its cold and raining.....a very damp and miserable day.


 here


----------



## dave r (12 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can't say I envy you if last weeks reported queues are anything to go by.



A quiet B & Q this morning, in and out in ten minutes, wallpaper returned money back, £32, the refund almost paid the cost of the new tyres.


----------



## Paulus (12 May 2020)

Morning all, a bit late on parade today, although I have been awake since 7. Some domestics done and just about to take the dog out.


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 May 2020)

dave r said:


> A quiet B & Q this morning, in and out in ten minutes, wallpaper returned money back, £32, the refund almost paid the cost of the new tyres.


Careful! That level of fiscal acuity could secure you a post at No. 11.


----------



## numbnuts (12 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> here


And here too  21c


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2020)

Just laid some concrete slabs to stand the wheelie bins on.
Relaxing with a cuppa in the garden and waiting for MrsD's phone call to pick her up.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2020)

I have returned. New back box and charges £124 and they are only 3 miles away.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> A crisp but sunny morning 🌞
> Today should see me pass the halfway stage on my virtual LEJOG.
> 
> ...



Hi. You may have already answered this, in which case, apologies for asking again, but, what equipment are you using to achieve your virtual LeJog? I assume it is some form of smart trainer?


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all just checking in.................nothing to report..................


Aside from the fact it was the morning when you checked in.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> here


Look you. Nobody is interested in Devon and your bl**dy sunshine. Stick your sunshine where the sun don't shine.
Personally I prefer our cold and rain .
No jealousy here Dirk


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. New back box and charges £124 and they are only 3 miles away.


I have heard it said (welsh accent now)...... that Welshie has a lovely back box.


----------



## numbnuts (12 May 2020)

The news so far - 1/2 a chocolate cake made and a 14 miles trike ride done


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have heard it said (welsh accent now)...... that Welshie has a lovely back box.



Dam right I do.


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The news so far - 1/2 a chocolate cake made and a 14 miles trike ride done


Which half?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2020)

My poor rhodadendrons and azaleas have taken a bashing with the frost along with the potatoes. 

I know. Spelling is crap


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My poor rhodadendrons and azaleas have taken a bashing with the frost along with the potatoes.
> 
> I know. Spelling is crap


Our garden is quite sheltered and our rhodawhatsits are doing well, as is the climbing rose.


----------



## GM (12 May 2020)

G'day all. Busy morning, a bit of housework, dog walked over the park, and been for a ride up to Ally Pally. Now for some gardening!.....


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Look you. Nobody is interested in Devon and your bl**dy sunshine. Stick your sunshine where the sun don't shine.
> Personally I prefer our cold and rain .
> No jealousy here Dirk


Gardening done for the day.
Lunch and a couple of beers partaken of.
Had to come indoors for a nap as it's too warm outside.


----------



## GM (12 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our garden is quite sheltered and our rhodawhatsits are doing well, as is the climbing rose.
> View attachment 521709
> 
> View attachment 521710



I've said it before, and I'll say it again...lovely garden Dave!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2020)

Anyone being getting phone calls saying they are from Amazon Prime and press button 1, etc? Just googled it and it is a scam.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our garden is quite sheltered and our rhodawhatsits are doing well, as is the climbing rose.
> View attachment 521709
> 
> View attachment 521710




Lucky thing. They look lovely


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 May 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Hi. You may have already answered this, in which case, apologies for asking again, but, what equipment are you using to achieve your virtual LeJog? I assume it is some form of smart trainer?



Hello Boldon lad.

Hardware:

We have an " Elite Novo Smart" trainer. Elite are a well known trainer manufacturer who are based in Italy which is also where they manufacture them. The Model we have is exclusive to Halfords. The blurb on the website emphasises the fact that they are manufactured on exactly the same production line and to the same high standards as their other trainers, and a forum comment by a chap who is the smart trainer buyer for Halfords tends to bear this out.
The Smart trainer broadcasts its digital identity as an " Elite Qubo Smart" so it is essentially a rebadged one of those.
It is a " Wheel On " trainer in that the rear wheel of your bike sits on a roller which provides rotational resistance to the bicycle wheel. This being a "Smart" trainer the resistance varies automatically with the route or course you are following.
We paid £180 for the Novo, there are numerous trainers out there at a range of prices and features, we just wanted something that we could use during Lockdown, without breaking the bank.

Software:

Mrs Tenkay and I tried several of the training apps, I think they all offer a free one or two week trial so you can check them out before you sign up to a subscription. We eventually settled on Rouvy, it has a "Family" subscription so Mrs Tenkay and I can share a membership and not have to take out individual ones.
Within the "Rouvy AR" app there are numerous options. You can follow a route with " Virtual " riders, or ride a real world route, where you follow a video of an actual course ( I rode parts of the Tour de France opening stages in Yorkshire. It looks like the courses were filmed from a motor bike. Your speed through the rout varies with your speed on the trainer as the video slows down / speeds up )

You can design a route in one of the many online route creation apps and import it into Rouvy, or follow a route that someone else has uploaded.
This is what Mrs Tenkay and I are doing. we found both a Lejog and a JoGle route that someone had ridden in real life and uploaded to Rouvy.
The underlying map detail isn't great as the uploaded route is superimposed on a Google Earth Satellite view, which due to the scale of the route is a bit blurry.
( I contacted Rouvy and suggested that Open Cycle Map might make a better route background and they have passed the request to their app developers)

What was an unexpected bonus was that when our two week trial expired I contacted Rouvy to enquire about the monthly fee. They responded by saying that as the " Rouvy AR " app is still in "Beta", then it was free, and would remain so until the app comes out of development.

Hope this helps, there is a sub forum here where they discuss various App platforms. If you have any questions then I would be happy to offer what help I can, perhaps PM might be the better option so as not to clog up our little retirement thread


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2020)

@Dave7 - garden looks great.

Housework done. Some windows cleaned. 😭

Off to collect hops for the allotment and go to the post office.........I'm returning the drain pump in the forlorn hope no one will spot it's been used once. 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2020)

GM said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again...lovely garden Dave!


Very fortunate. As I have said, its a pity I know nowt about gardening or plants.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Lucky thing. They look lovely


I always think, its just a pity they don't last longer.
Many years ago we used to have spring holidays near Porth Madog. The road from Bedd Gellert was full of flowering Rhodadendrums. But sadly they didn't last long.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I always think, its just a pity they don't last longer.
> Many years ago we used to have spring holidays near Porth Madog. The road from Bedd Gellert was full of flowering Rhodadendrums. But sadly they didn't last long.



They try to get rid of them in Wales now as they are not native, or at least the did.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2020)

We have wind and rain here now. I had a short siesta. Just watching the news while browsing on the ipad with a coffee..


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> We have wind and rain here now. I had a short siesta. Just watching the news while browsing on the ipad with a coffee..




I watched True Grit on Netflix with Jeff Bridges. It was quite good


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2020)

Big blob right over me!


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They try to get rid of them in Wales now as they are not native, or at least the did.


Welshie. Dont know if you are familiar with Porth Madog but MrsD wants to know if you are aware of a big family owned store called Pooles. It used to be 3 stories, sold everything for the kitchen etc, all good quality. We would visit every holiday.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I watched True Grit on Netflix with Jeff Bridges. It was quite good


I still prefer the original with John Wayne.
We watched Hangem High with Clint Eastwood last night. I had forgotten how good that was.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I still prefer the original with John Wayne.
> We watched Hangem High with Clint Eastwood last night. I had forgotten how good that was.




Oh yes. I did like John Wayne as Rooster Cogburn


----------



## screenman (12 May 2020)

Pam has just got off the turbo which means it is time for me to get on it, see you in an hour or so.


----------



## Eziemnaik (12 May 2020)

I am sorry if it sounds insensitive but is retirement like being lockdown? I am genuinely curious


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2020)

Rhododendron!


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> I am sorry if it sounds insensitive but is retirement like being lockdown? I am genuinely curious


It's like being in lockdown except that everything is open and there's no restrictions.


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2020)

Been to see No.2 son. All good but traffic levels close to what I recall as normal on the M65 - that is high speed 6" off the rear bumper of the guy in front. Dickheads.

Clearly some people have learned nothing in the last seven weeks. ☹


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Rhododendron!


----------



## numbnuts (12 May 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> I am sorry if it sounds insensitive but is retirement like being lockdown? I am genuinely curious


It's like :-

View: https://youtu.be/NUwz4ESLhIw


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> I am sorry if it sounds insensitive but is retirement like being lockdown? I am genuinely curious


No!!

Retirement is the freedom to do whatever you wish whenever you wish.

Don't worry it's not insensitive..........anyway we've all reached the who gives a fig stage of life.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No!!
> 
> Retirement is the freedom to do whatever you wish whenever you wish.
> 
> Don't worry it's not insensitive..........anyway we've all reached the who gives a fig stage of life.


I wish to correct that. Its the absolute total freedom to do what your wife tells you to do whenever she tells you to do it.


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I wish to correct that. Its the absolute total freedom to do what your wife tells you to do whenever she tells you to do it.


I just wait for Mrs P to go out...........


----------



## BoldonLad (12 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hello Boldon lad.
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the information.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I wish to correct that. Its the absolute total freedom to do what your wife tells you to do whenever she tells you to do it.



Exactly


----------



## Drago (12 May 2020)

The worst thing about coronavirus? It's not the death, the suffering, the misery, the damage to the economy, the unemployment.

No, it's the bloody incessant repeats of Doc Martin.


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's like :-
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/NUwz4ESLhIw



Nah........it's more like.........


View: https://youtu.be/XsdUoMzGNrU


----------



## GM (12 May 2020)

Talking about Rhododendrons, I have this very established one in my front garden. Question to PaulSB, is it possible to chop it back severely without killing it? I've got to rebuild a wall along the front boundary. Obviously I won't be doing this yet!


----------



## pawl (12 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They try to get rid of them in Wales now as they are not native, or at least the did.


 

An area of woodland near me had a lot of rhododendrons the majority were removed so years ago to them stifling growth beneath the trees.


----------



## pawl (12 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie. Dont know if you are familiar with Porth Madog but MrsD wants to know if you are aware of a big family owned store called Pooles. It used to be 3 stories, sold everything for the kitchen etc, all good quality. We would visit every holiday.




That brings back memories to me My brother had a caravan also my bil had caravans at Black Rock sands. I remember the shop you referred to Cant remember what it was called. One name I do remember one name was Cadwaladers ice cream.


----------



## screenman (12 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Rhododendron!



Is that near where Welshie lives?


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2020)

GM said:


> Talking about Rhododendrons, I have this very established one in my front garden. Question to PaulSB, is it possible to chop it back severely without killing it? I've got to rebuild a wall along the front boundary. Obviously I won't be doing this yet!
> 
> View attachment 521781


This looks like a very healthy plant and should respond well to a hard pruning. It's possible to cut a mature rhododendron down to 6" and it will shoot again.

Judging from the picture I imagine about 12-15" is as hard as you would go with this plant. There are probably 2-3 main stems, cut them to different heights and the plant will look more natural as it regrows.

The first season after pruning you will have no flowers but flowering will recover over the following two seasons.

Ideally prune in late March but anytime between the first autumn frost and last spring frost is OK. If you are able to see the latent buds in the bark try to cut about 1-2cm above these buds. After pruning top dress around the base with garden compost if available.

If you can wait for the first frost as the sap will have stopped riding by then.


----------



## GM (12 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> This looks like a very healthy plant and should respond well to a hard pruning. It's possible to cut a mature rhododendron down to 6" and it will shoot again.
> 
> Judging from the picture I imagine about 12-15" is as hard as you would go with this plant. There are probably 2-3 main stems, cut them to different heights and the plant will look more natural as it regrows.
> 
> ...




Thanks Paul, that's very helpful


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nah........it's more like.........
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/XsdUoMzGNrU




1977 at the height of their powers. Found this much earlier footage just watch Keith Moon!!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJW_2wLt704


----------



## Drago (12 May 2020)

My Ma dated Roger Daltrey in the 60's.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2020)

Drago said:


> My Ma dated Roger Daltrey in the 60's.


I thought you looked familiar


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (12 May 2020)

Drago said:


> My Ma dated Roger Daltrey in the 60's.


Hopefully, he instilled a deep appreciation of fly fishing into her, which she has in turn passed onto you?


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2020)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nFbNra61Fms


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2020)

Early night tonight.
Night John Boy.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Early night tonight.
> Night John Boy.


Night GranPa


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 May 2020)

Mornin' all. Up and at 'em eh?


----------



## Drago (13 May 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2020)




----------



## screenman (13 May 2020)

Morning all, I am thinking about getting up.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie. Dont know if you are familiar with Porth Madog but MrsD wants to know if you are aware of a big family owned store called Pooles. It used to be 3 stories, sold everything for the kitchen etc, all good quality. We would visit every holiday.




I havnt been there for about 40 years.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2020)

Morning. It is cold. So  it is.


----------



## Paulus (13 May 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, MrsP has just gone to work, I am thinking about getting up once I have finished my second mug of tea. 
A nice long walk with the dog will follow and then after lunch I shall cut the grass, back and front again.
I may get a short bike in as well. 
Another day in paradise, 
Stay safe everyone. 😎


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

Morning all.
I was going to do a quick Aldi dash but woke up a bit late and I dont fancy getting in a queue. TBH what I want can be got from the co-op for a few quid more.

Anybody else find the new restrictions a bit odd ?? It means my son can now come 60 miles to see me but we have to meet in the VERY PUBLIC park but he is not allowed in our large VERY PRIVATE garden.
We have a side gate. When my daughter came last week we simply left the gate open and put chairs out..... plenty of gap between them.
I may chance getting arrested on that one.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2020)

Still thinking about it.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2020)

Now it is


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2020)

Morning all 

Tackling our side garden today. It's not very big, basically a border alongside the bungalow. Going to rip everything out and shingle it.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

One for @welsh dragon 
Spare a thought for Llanymynech Golf Club Can play resume on the course where Masters winner Ian Woosnam learned the game? It is located between Welshpool and Oswestry, straddling the Wales/England border. The fourth green is in England, as are the fifth and sixth holes - but the rest of the course is in Wales, where golf is still banned.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees,
> I may get a short bike in as well.
> Another day in paradise,
> Stay safe everyone. 😎


At the risk of sounding like Classic, do you also have a long bike?


----------



## Paulus (13 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> At the risk of sounding like Classic, do you also have a long bike?


Doh, I obviously need to proofread what I type, or don't type. 🤔


----------



## dave r (13 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> Doh, I obviously need to proofread what I type, or don't type. 🤔



Don't worry he's got everybody doing that.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> I was going to do a quick Aldi dash but woke up a bit late and I dont fancy getting in a queue. TBH what I want can be got from the co-op for a few quid more.
> 
> Anybody else find the new restrictions a bit odd ?? It means my son can now come 60 miles to see me but we have to meet in the VERY PUBLIC park but he is not allowed in our large VERY PRIVATE garden.
> ...



We haven't seen the kids or friends from outside the village since lockdown. We have socialised with friends on our terrace in this way during lockdown.

My allotment has a large grassed area and is at most two minutes walk. Everyone brings a chair, glass bottle and couples sit together in a circle with +/- 3 metres between each couple. It works and it's sensible. No reason at all why your son shouldn't be in your garden.

We go to the allotment to be discreet and it gets the evening sun.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> One for @welsh dragon
> Spare a thought for Llanymynech Golf Club Can play resume on the course where Masters winner Ian Woosnam learned the game? It is located between Welshpool and Oswestry, straddling the Wales/England border. The fourth green is in England, as are the fifth and sixth holes - but the rest of the course is in Wales, where golf is still banned.




Doh.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2020)

My second cup of coffee has arrived, so still thinking about it.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2020)

Now my car is fixed, I might do my shopping in the metropolis. I shall think about it while


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2020)

Well good morning. Looks as though we are in for a beautiful though breezy day. 6C but feels warmer. Slept till 6.15 so feeling pretty good.

I'd planned to plant out lettuce, rocket and courgettes today but now forecast for 0C tonight so will wait till Thursday.

Our new washing machine arrives between 8.30 and 12.30 so I will ride after the delivery.

Mrs P is playing tennis this morning for the first time in 7 weeks. The village Sports and Social club has opened the courts from 9.00. The local David Lloyd club, where Mrs P also plays, opens it's outdoor courts on Saturday. Courts only, the building is closed.

There was more traffic around yesterday. Interested to see how today's ride goes.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2020)

Back from my early walk. Still cold but lovely and clear. My legs felt like two lumps of lead on yesterday's ride so not sure about today. I shall see.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2020)

Open water swimming opens up again today.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Open water swimming opens up again today.


Can't wait to do that........not!


----------



## screenman (13 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't wait to do that........not!



How far are you from Loch Tay, that would be a nice temperature today.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2020)

screenman said:


> How far are you from Loch Tay, that would be a nice temperature today.


Not that far, although Loch Earn is closer. Often cycle a loop round it.


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2020)

Morning all


----------



## screenman (13 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Not that far, although Loch Earn is closer. Often cycle a loop round it.
> View attachment 521865



I guess you will not be swimming in that one today either, that map brought back great memories, we have stayed in the Killin Hotel a couple of times and have visited Crieff, it rained if I remember correctly and do not remember seeing you.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 May 2020)

A belated good morning fellow retirees.
Another sunny day with quite a stiff breeze. We have a Bay Tree in the garden that is running rampant at the moment. I've been reluctant to tidy it up while Mr and Mrs Robin are in residence, they seem to have departed for pastures new so I'll give it a quick trim to make it more presentable for them.
I was first on the Turbo this morning. Finished just short of Carlisle so tomorrow should see me crossing the border into Mo's fiefdom.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☀


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> At the risk of sounding like Classic, do you also have a long bike?


Duly noted, for use at a later date.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Don't worry he's got everybody doing that.


Noted!

I'll not be asking what it is everybody is doing though.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2020)

Just back from my walk down to the village and back.
Rumour has it that our local beach car park is opening this weekend. Will be nice to walk the doggie there again; she's missing her dip in the sea.


----------



## Notafettler (13 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Luckily we have plenty of space to season wood.


Alot doesn't need seasoning as it's been on the ground for a while. That goes in one store . The wood that does need seasoning goes in another store. Alas third store is mixed but won't be using for at least a year so should be okay. I only collect the best type of wood, far superior to any other type of wood.....free wood


----------



## dave r (13 May 2020)

We've been for a walk round the local streets this morning, my Good Ladies wheelchair is a folding one and feels flimsy, the frame flexes and moves around when its being pushed over rough pavements. We have the fence man coming round this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

I am off out for a walk.....maybe a couple of miles.
MrsD has crashed out and is fast asleep. It is hard work doing nothing


----------



## GM (13 May 2020)

G'day...By'eck that wind was rather sharp while walking the whippet, should have put my flat cap on . Might be an afternoon of a bit of art from the bbc/arts program, and a bit of Ukulele practice.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2020)

Just messaged my local brewery to pick up a couple of cases tomorrow morning.


----------



## Paulus (13 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just messaged my local brewery to pick up a couple of cases tomorrow morning.


Which brewery is that? I have had several deliveries from local and not so local ones.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> Which brewery is that? I have had several deliveries from local and not so local ones.


GT Ales at Chivenor - just a couple of miles from me. 
Gary always does me a good deal.
https://www.gtales.co.uk/


----------



## screenman (13 May 2020)

I am micro cleaning the ensuite.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

Back from my walk. Just 2.2 miles with a bit of shopping thrown in.
Like GM I was shocked at how cold the wind was although it warmed up part way through.


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2020)

I went on a ride to nowhere for an hour
Ps - I'm not allowed to fly my kite as the association are saying it is not a sport and not exercise and may draw a crowd


----------



## Drago (13 May 2020)

Watching Johnny English.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just back from my walk down to the village and back.
> Rumour has it that our local beach car park is opening this weekend. Will be nice to walk the doggie there again; she's missing her dip in the sea.



Two local garden centres have opened, here, today. Two metre separation rules, and, a one way system around the plants, marked with arrows painted on the floor. Not terribly busy, I suspect, because no-one knows they are open.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2020)

Just got home from my ride. The wind chill was much more than expected. Nice ride, bit of an amble round with a couple of climbs thrown in. Going to begin upping the mileage tomorrow, 40 milers to kick off with.

Now lockdown. Up here it feels as though traffic is probably back to 80% of normal and some people are driving very fast. The usually quiet lanes we use are busy as people drive to somewhere to walk. 

Not good. I don't think this is what the government intended.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just got home from my ride. The wind chill was much more than expected. Nice ride, bit of an amble round with a couple of climbs thrown in. Going to begin upping the mileage tomorrow, 40 milers to kick off with.
> 
> Now lockdown. Up here it feels as though traffic is probably back to 80% of normal and some people are driving very fast. The usually quiet lanes we use are busy as people drive to somewhere to walk.
> 
> Not good. I don't think this is what the government intended.



I've not seen an increase in traffic here yet, though the local news is saying its increased, its all still very quiet.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2020)

The fencing fella's have been and gone, 8 6ft x 5ft panels slide in, old panels taken for disposal, in and out in half an hour, and my wallet £260 lighter. Better than the first quote we had, the fella wanted £450 for the job.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2020)

I eventually talked myself into a  The northerly wind was a bit chilly and I never felt it was behind me at any point, but I think that's just the way my legs are feeling at the moment.  Fair few out and about again, including many that are obviously new cyclists. Be nice if even 50% decided to keep it up.

I am off for a bath then will stick the jammies on as I won't be going back out.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just messaged my local brewery to pick up a couple of cases tomorrow morning.


It'll hold better in bottles.


----------



## Paulus (13 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> It'll hold better in bottles.


No good in a basket either


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I went on a ride to nowhere for an hour
> Ps - I'm not allowed to fly my kite as the association are saying it is not a sport and not exercise and may draw a crowd


These, and others, seem to disagree over it not being exercise.
_*Get Exercise*_

_"People need to exercise if they want to stay healthy. Finding an activity that seems like fun instead of a workout can be a great way to do so. You'll be spending your time running to get the kite flying in the air and then walking back and forth as you watch it soar. This is ideal exercise because it gets your whole body working and your heart rate up. You'll improve your level of fitness and have your heart pumping to boost cardiovascular health."_

https://www.thejoint.com/california/pinole/pinole-31059/269961-all-benefits-kite-flying


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> These, and others, seem to disagree over it not being exercise.
> _*Get Exercise*
> 
> "People need to exercise if they want to stay healthy. Finding an activity that seems like fun instead of a workout can be a great way to do so. You'll be spending your time running to get the kite flying in the air and then walking back and forth as you watch it soar. This is ideal exercise because it gets your whole body working and your heart rate up. You'll improve your level of fitness and have your heart pumping to boost cardiovascular health."_
> ...


I never noticed if angling is allowed now. Not for me  but the local river usually has some, although the water is getting really low anyway so maybe they wouldn't be interested at the moment.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I never noticed if angling is allowed now. Not for me  but the local river usually has some, although the water is getting really low anyway so maybe they wouldn't be interested at the moment.


Angling is now permissible.
Time to dig my rods out and head to Ilfracombe pier.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Angling is now permissible.
> Time to dig my rods out and head to Ilfracombe pier.


Caught my first ever fish from Ilfracombe pier.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I never noticed if angling is allowed now. Not for me  but the local river usually has some, although the water is getting really low anyway so maybe they wouldn't be interested at the moment.


The anglers are back on the lodge opposite my garage.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Caught my first ever fish from Ilfracombe pier.


Mate of mine caught a scuba diver there once. Thought he'd got the worlds biggest Conger for a moment.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Mate of mine caught a scuba diver there once. Thought he'd got the worlds biggest Conger for a moment.


If it means anything to you....I still have that rod and reel.
Abu 484 rod.
9000 reel.
I believe they are collectors items now.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If it means anything to you....I still have that rod and reel.
> Abu 484 rod.
> 9000 reel.
> I believe they are collectors items now.


Abu Zoom? Probably worth £100 if mint.
I only use cheapo rods - lost too many of them on the rocks to make it worthwhile spending a lot on them.
Anyway, 90% of sea fishing is knowing the mark; not the tackle.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If it means anything to you....I still have that rod and reel.
> Abu 484 rod.
> 9000 reel.
> I believe they are collectors items now.




Mr WD has about £3000 worth of gear. Hasn't used it seriously for over 20 years.


----------



## pawl (13 May 2020)

Before I came out of hospital following an operation to replace a heart valve I was given the usual pamphlet of does and dontOne was about fishing.You can while the cut in the sternum heals go fishing.You must have someone with you They must do the casting and land any fish you catch You can hold the rod..

At the time I did enjoy a days fishing Needless to say I thought stuff that.Glad and the only time I was pleased I was allowed to use the turbo while I healed.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2020)

I was fishing regularly up until about 10 years ago - still got all the gear.
The only time I go now is when we are away and I take my Penn Firestick telescopic rod for a quick dangle.
MrsD is quite keen on my tackle.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Abu Zoom? Probably worth £100 if mint.
> I only use cheapo rods - lost too many of them on the rocks to make it worthwhile spending a lot on them.
> Anyway, 90% of sea fishing is knowing the mark; not the tackle.


Not fully convinced about that.
Many years ago we were fishing for Bass off Praa Sands. Fished for 2 weeks with no success. Then 2 guys told my mate.....your end tackle is wrong and showed him how it should be done. He went on to catch 4 that night (while I was packing my case).


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2020)

I still go fishing from the beach


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The anglers are back on the lodge opposite my garage.


Freemason Fishers!!


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not fully convinced about that.
> Many years ago we were fishing for Bass off Praa Sands. Fished for 2 weeks with no success. Then 2 guys told my mate.....your end tackle is wrong and showed him how it should be done. He went on to catch 4 that night (while I was packing my case).


That was the 10% that counted.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> That was the 10% that counted.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2020)

Mr WD throws a line in our pond now and again for tench, roach, Rudd, carp etc


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD throws a line in our pond now and again for tench, roach, Rudd, carp etc


Hook, line and sinker?

You want to put a can of sardines on the end whilst he's out of sight.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has about £3000 worth of gear. Hasn't used it seriously for over 20 years.


Ebay? New bike?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ebay? New bike?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I have told him to sell the stuff. He is never going to Use it again


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ebay? New bike?


Dont be silly. She wont get much for Mr WD on Ebay.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont be silly. She wont get much for Mr WD on Ebay.



Too true


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2020)

Night Emmy Lou


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Emmy Lou


Night George Jones


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2020)




----------



## Drago (14 May 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## screenman (14 May 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2020)

Good morning folks, bright sunny and cold, good for a bike ride later.


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
's back


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2020)

Good morning. A beautiful day has dawned, bright, sunny, not a breath of wind but only 4C.

I've two new routes in mind. The first is a variation on one of my favourites - Edgworth loop - but adding in Pickup Bank. I've only ridden down this climb, going up looks brutal - 43 miles, 3900 feet. The second - Anglezarke Hills - is very local and includes a couple of good local climbs - 39/2650.

Decisions, decisions. Riding with a friend today  I may let her decide. Edgworth is a mutual favourite and Anglezarke Hills includes a segment she is keen to ride as her boyfriend just got the KOM.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2020)

Morning. Brrrrrrrr.


----------



## Paulus (14 May 2020)

Morning all, lovely and sunny outside.
Muttley will be walked and then out on the bike for a while.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A glorious morning, time for a trot around the block by which time Mrs Tenkay should have finished on the Turbo ready for me to leap aboard ( the turbo) 😉
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🚶🚲🌞


----------



## The Jogger (14 May 2020)

Morning all, looks good out there, I'm going to attempt a run/walk in a minute to try and get back into the jogging, depends on how the back responds if I keep it up. Mrs J joining me 🙄😁


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2020)

See. Just when I think it's safe to put my winter bloomers away, the frost comes back again.


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2020)

Morning all 

Got to pick up some bamboo canes from Barnstaple first thing.
I'll drop in to the caravan on the way to check it over, then pop into the brewery across the way.
Will be walking the doggie at Broadsands on the way back.
They've opened the toll road down to Crow Point now and the main car park at Saunton Sands is opening on Monday for season ticket holders and locals only - so that's a start.
I have a feeling we are going to be inundated with Grockles this weekend.


----------



## screenman (14 May 2020)

Decided to cut the privet today, 75 yards long and about 6 foot high, should be aching arms by the time we finish.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A beautiful day has dawned, bright, sunny, not a breath of wind but only 4C.


Sadly it's picking up here already. Not sure my legs are up to pushing into it at any point. They feel like they are permanently full of lactic acid and start to burn as soon as I hit a gradient or a headwind. Kind of spoils the fun a bit.


----------



## Drago (14 May 2020)

Very frostypops here early this morning, but once the sun popped up things warmed up very quickly.


----------



## numbnuts (14 May 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. A beautiful day has dawned, bright, sunny, not a breath of wind but only 4C.
> 
> I've two new routes in mind. The first is a variation on one of my favourites - Edgworth loop - but adding in Pickup Bank. I've only ridden down this climb, going up looks brutal - 43 miles, 3900 feet. The second - Anglezarke Hills - is very local and includes a couple of good local climbs - 39/2650.
> 
> Decisions, decisions. Riding with a friend today  I may let her decide. Edgworth is a mutual favourite and Anglezarke Hills includes a segment she is keen to ride as her boyfriend just got the KOM.


Angleza4k will be great without so much traffic. Enjoy.


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> A glorious morning, time for a trot around the block by which time Mrs Tenkay should have finished on the Turbo ready for me to leap aboard ( the turbo) 😉
> Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🚶🚲🌞


You gave me palpitations then.... dont do that.


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2020)

Good morning squadron. Late on parade today sorry.
Nipped to Aldi at 0730. Blimey, I had to scrape the ice off the windscreen. 45 minutes later and it became a lovely day.
Will deliver food to the aunty** then me and MrsD will get our walk in.
**it can be a pain but she is so appreciative for anything we do for her that I cannot begrudge her.
Ohh....I got a phone call last night asking me to play golf next Wednesday. Very strict distancing, maximum of 2 players per group, allocated tee times and club house closed. I had said I wont bother but as the guy phoned me I decided to give it a go.

I also got essentials for me from Aldi...like whisky .


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadly it's picking up here already. Not sure my legs are up to pushing into it at any point. They feel like they are permanently full of lactic acid and start to burn as soon as I hit a gradient or a headwind. Kind of spoils the fun a bit.


Sounds like a rest day or two is called for?


----------



## GM (14 May 2020)

Morning all... A pleasant day here, so out for a ride later and venture a bit further.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Sounds like a rest day or two is called for?


Partly that and I also blame my back/sciatic/pinched nerve problems which have plagued me for some time. I think it affects my leg strength so I have to work extra hard to make any progress. I don't fancy back surgery though..........that's if it would even be available any time soon. Even a recently retired doctor I know and follow on Strava says steer clear of back surgery so I will take his advice. Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Partly that and I also blame my back/sciatic/pinched nerve problems which have plagued me for some time. I think it affects my leg strength so I have to work extra hard to make any progress. I don't fancy back surgery though..........that's if it would even be available any time soon. Even a recently retired doctor I know and follow on Strava says steer clear of back surgery so I will take his advice. Lol.


I was offered back surgery years ago but the Doc advised against it.
My sciatica pain has gone now although its left me with a weak left leg and a slight limp. When I walk I am constantly kicking the floor as the leg sometimes refuses to do what my brain tells it to.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I was offered back surgery years ago but the Doc advised against it.
> My sciatica pain has gone now although its left me with a weak left leg and a slight limp. When I walk I am constantly kicking the floor as the leg sometimes refuses to do what my brain tells it to.


That's why I stopped running.....the last couple of runs I tripped and nearly went down. Just not lifting my feet enough. I get the odd good day which keeps me going, but there are days I contemplate an e-bike!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2020)

Just picked up Mr WD tablets in town. A bit more traffic about and more home made signs telling the rabble to Stay away.


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Just picked up Mr WD tablets in town. A bit more traffic about and more home made signs telling the rabble to Stay away.


I hope that's not going to upset @Dave7


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadly it's picking up here already. Not sure my legs are up to pushing into it at any point. They feel like they are permanently full of lactic acid and start to burn as soon as I hit a gradient or a headwind. Kind of spoils the fun a bit.


We hit an unexpected headwind. One of those horrible ones that isn't too strong but is cold and makes it feel twice as bad. 

I don't know your approach to climbing Mo but this might help. Have you tried spinning in a lower gear than usual? Relaxing the upper body by sitting up more and holding the centre of the bars? This last thought is one I've only started doing in the last few weeks. Angle the foot upwards so the heel is dropped well below the flat plane of the pedal. This seems to have the effect of pushing in to the climb and getting more power through to the pedals. It's helped me a lot.


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Angleza4k will be great without so much traffic. Enjoy.


Sadly we didn't get up Anglezarke as my companion was having a bad day. She then spent 20 miles complaining she'd spoilt the ride etc. We did 38 miles, 3350 feet at 14.3 avg...........and my buddy was moaning she hadn't done enough!


----------



## numbnuts (14 May 2020)

I've just done 16 miles on the turbo


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Just picked up Mr WD tablets in town. A bit more traffic about and more home made signs telling the rabble to Stay away.



If I stand on a step and look out of our landing window, on a clear day it's just possible to make out the top of the Purbecks leading toward Corfe Castle. 
Perhaps I should put up a house sign to reflect this. "Far Corfe" would be appropriate 😁


----------



## pawl (14 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I was offered back surgery years ago but the Doc advised against it.
> My sciatica pain has gone now although its left me with a weak left leg and a slight limp. When I walk I am constantly kicking the floor as the leg sometimes refuses to do what my brain tells it to.




I was given the same advise by a staff nurse on the neurology ward A rupture of L3 disc was giving me hell.I did have an epidural injection Went down the osteopath route He sorted it after three treatments 

I still get some back ache if I am bending over for a while eg gardening My right leg is a little weaker than my left The outside of right foot is numb.Odd thing is I don’t get back ache when cycling


----------



## dave r (14 May 2020)

Another winter ride in May, just a stiff breeze today though, 55 miles, first ride on new wheels and new tyres, I'm happy, the bike rode very smooth and it felt lively.rode to the south of Coventry today for a change, Used the path by the allotments to ride out of Coventry to Baginton, took the right fork and through Cubbington and Offchurch, a short section of the Fosse Way then left into Ufton, past Harbury and then used the farm road into Chesterton before climbing over the M40 and onto Lighthorn, I crossed the Fosse Way again then into Wellesbourne and past Charlecote House then turned left and up to the A46, a short section of the main road before turning towards Norton Lindsey, into the village then right by the pub, crossed the Henley In Arden road and through Hatton then picked up a regular route home through Balsall Common and into Coventry through Tile Hill.A lovely morning out in the sun, I enjoyed that.



View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/48759400


----------



## pawl (14 May 2020)

Out at half ten Bright sunshine Didn’t realise how nippy it was till I was going downhill at 32 mph blooming frozen.My own fault going out in short sleeve jersey with only a thin vest underneath.I was wearing arm warmers but still felt chilly🥶🥶🥶


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2020)

We enjoyed a shortish (2 mile) walk. Wind was still chilly but it was pleasant with a lightweight wind proof on.
Lunch will be either.....
Pan fried cod loin, mushy peas, bread n butter
or
Omlette and chips.
eany meany miny mo 🙂🙂


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2020)

Another hortiwhatsit question for @PaulSB and others.
What is this lovely bush that we saw on our ride.
BTW this lovely bush was nowhere near where Welshie lives.


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another hortiwhatsit question for @PaulSB and others.
> What is this lovely bush that we saw on our ride.
> BTW this lovely bush was nowhere near where Welshie lives.
> View attachment 522244


Looks like a Ceanothus to me.


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2020)

Picked up essential supplies on the way back today.






Had to sample 2 or 3 just make sure the quality was up to scratch. 

Doggie found a nice patch of dirt to chill out on......






Terriers huh?!


----------



## 12boy (14 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That's why I stopped running.....the last couple of runs I tripped and nearly went down. Just not lifting my feet enough. I get the odd good day which keeps me going, but there are days I contemplate an e-bike!
> 
> Having had lower back pain for many years I've had to change my ways in lifting, shovelling snow or dirt and by adding stretching. A few months ago I began doing planks, front and sides, almost daily. I then added in a couple of other core exercises and found this has really helped with back ache and fatigue when shovelling snow or lifting heavy objects such as a rototiller into the back of my truck. I think the planks are good because they are a static exercise and because they take just under 5 minutes to do.
> Occasionally I take a day or two off bike riding and only do resistance training with at least a day's interval between workouts. Seems to help with feeling chronically tired. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2020)

Ham sandwich for me and a scotch egg.

I have been Sewing.


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ham sandwich for me and a scotch egg.
> 
> I have been Sewing.


Is there a connection between ham sandwich, scotch egg and sewing ??

I ended up making omlette with cheese, onion, mushrooms and tomatoes with a few chips plus bread n butter. Spices were oregano and basil. Very yum yum


----------



## numbnuts (14 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ham sandwich for me and a scotch egg.
> 
> I have been Sewing.


Face masks or bloomers


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Face masks or bloomers




Neither. Curtains for my daughter


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is there a connection between ham sandwich, scotch egg and sewing ??
> 
> I ended up making omlette with cheese, onion, mushrooms and tomatoes with a few chips plus bread n butter. Spices were oregano and basil. Very yum yum




Not that I know of.


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another hortiwhatsit question for @PaulSB and others.
> What is this lovely bush that we saw on our ride.
> BTW this lovely bush was nowhere near where Welshie lives.
> View attachment 522244


Ceanothus or Californian Lilac. When I'm on my laptop I'll try to work out which one.


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Looks like a Ceanothus to me.


I hope you're not implying I look like a Ceanothus!!!!


----------



## screenman (14 May 2020)

Morning all, have a good one today.


----------



## screenman (14 May 2020)

Currently playin Ant Wrap at full volume can only mean one thing!


----------



## screenman (14 May 2020)

The diet is not working,


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2020)

Rock 'n' Roll time people. Our favourite cafe, Potter's Barn in Ribchester, reopens tomorrow. Kit laid out. Meet time arranged - only two of us. Route planned. 

Takeaway menu only but bacon barms, salted caramel square and parsnip and pecan bake are on the list. 

I am so excited it's ridiculous


----------



## screenman (14 May 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2020)

screenman said:


> View attachment 522311




Greedy oinker


----------



## screenman (14 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Greedy oinker



I know, what you coul not see was the banana and maple syrup, luvverly.


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Looks like a Ceanothus to me.


Just googled that....thanks.
It appears there are over 60 varieties of this plant/bush.... ...why can't they keep it simple


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Face masks or bloomers


The thought of getting them mixed up is frightening


----------



## screenman (14 May 2020)

We have been partying again prior to going out clapping.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I know, what you coul not see was the banana and maple syrup, luvverly.




OMG


----------



## dave r (14 May 2020)

Our biscuit barrel has chocolate hobnobs in it, they might not last very long.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Our biscuit barrel has chocolate hobnobs in it, they might not last very long.




I thought you were going to say HAD.


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2020)

screenman said:


> We have been partying again prior to going out clapping.


We were out clapping as were many in the close.
I have mixed feelings as I think more emphasis should go towards many others workers. So my clapping was for all workers looking after us.


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Our biscuit barrel has chocolate hobnobs in it, they might not last very long.


Hobnobs are banned in our house........I eat them all and then get shouted at. 

We have a packet of biscuits each - Mrs P has milk chocolate digestive, I have ginger nuts


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just googled that....thanks.
> It appears there are over 60 varieties of this plant/bush.... ...why can't they keep it simple


If they kept it simple I'd have been out of work!


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hobnobs are banned in our house........I eat them all and then get shouted at.
> 
> *We have a packet of biscuits each - Mrs P has milk chocolate digestive, I have ginger nuts*


What about the biscuits though?

Formatting error corrected


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> What about the biscuits though?


I set 'em up......you knock 'em in


----------



## pjd57 (14 May 2020)

Bourbons are my biscuits of choice now.
Cheap , taste good, dairy free.


----------



## Drago (14 May 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Another winter ride in May, just a stiff breeze today though, 55 miles, first ride on new wheels and new tyres, I'm happy, the bike rode very smooth and it felt lively.rode to the south of Coventry today for a change, Used the path by the allotments to ride out of Coventry to Baginton, took the right fork and through Cubbington and Offchurch, a short section of the Fosse Way then left into Ufton, past Harbury and then used the farm road into Chesterton before climbing over the M40 and onto Lighthorn, I crossed the Fosse Way again then into Wellesbourne and past Charlecote House then turned left and up to the A46, a short section of the main road before turning towards Norton Lindsey, into the village then right by the pub, crossed the Henley In Arden road and through Hatton then picked up a regular route home through Balsall Common and into Coventry through Tile Hill.A lovely morning out in the sun, I enjoyed that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really dislike that climb from the fosse to Ufton. When I have been volunteering for the Warwickshire wildlife trust at at Ufton over the winter , I have been driving there lol 😂


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 May 2020)

Night night everyone 😀


----------



## dave r (14 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> I really dislike that climb from the fosse to Ufton. When I have been volunteering for the Warwickshire wildlife trust at at Ufton over the winter , I have been driving there lol 😂



Its not one I usually do, its a bit of a challenge, specially on the fixed, but there are several road closures in the area so I'm unable to follow my usual routes.


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2020)




----------



## screenman (15 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We were out clapping as were many in the close.
> I have mixed feelings as I think more emphasis should go towards many others workers. So my clapping was for all workers looking after us.



Same here, I also make sure that I thank every worker I deal with each day, be it on the phone or where ever.


----------



## screenman (15 May 2020)

Morning all, looking nice and bright out there.


----------



## IaninSheffield (15 May 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

good morning folks


----------



## screenman (15 May 2020)

I have been informed that I have more hedge cutting to do today, so many people stopping for a chat yesterday as we tried to get on meant we achieved far less than intended.


----------



## Drago (15 May 2020)

I have risen!

Bright and sunny here in Poshshire.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2020)

Good morning. Quite brrrr here. Shopping day in the great metropolis today.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Quite brrrr here. Shopping day in the great metropolis today.



Yes, I need to go to Tesco this morning, then on to the Market.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Yet another sunny day here in Yokelshire. 

Mrs Tenkay ventured down to the Local Lidl for the first time since lockdown began. She said she felt uneasy and although all the usual precautions were in place, it's not an experience she wants to repeat. That's a plus for the local shops, just wondered how many others feel the same.

Had a text yesterday informing me that I must shelter in place until 30th June 😭
I'm trying really hard to stay positive, some days it's a bit tough. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🚲🚶🌞


----------



## Paulus (15 May 2020)

Morning all fellow wheezers, 
A nice bright start to the day here, I have a little bit of shopping to do locally, so I will incorporate that with a bike ride. 
I have some young cabbage plants to plant out, the variety is Greyhound, a pointy quick growing type. The Savoy cabbage seed is just poking through as well. 
The beetroot is coming on nicely as are the peppers and tomatoes in the grow house. 
It's all go in the garden. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## monkers (15 May 2020)

Sorry carcass elevation programme run and completed. Errr... morning all. Now where did I just put my tea?


----------



## Drago (15 May 2020)

I'm goi g to chuck the dog in the Volvo and take him to a nearby lake for a walk. Hopefully being a weekday it won't be too busy.

Have you been told yet Monkers? Its tradition that new retirement thread members send me 50 quid


----------



## Paulus (15 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Sorry carcass elevation programme run and completed. Errr... morning all. Now where did I just put my tea?


Good morning Monkers. Another new member joins the exclusive fold. 
Did you actually make the tea before you lost it?


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Yet another sunny day here in Yokelshire.
> 
> Mrs Tenkay ventured down to the Local Lidl for the first time since lockdown began. She said she felt uneasy and although all the usual precautions were in place, it's not an experience she wants to repeat. That's a plus for the local shops, just wondered how many others feel the same.
> ...


Chin up 10K 🙂 some days are tough. I know I've felt them, so many people I miss seeing. I try to tell people when I'm miserable. Helps me.

I have friends about 50 metres away with compromised immune systems on a 12 week lockdown. They have begun to venture out more, picking quiet times for a walk. Can you do this?

I've been OK with supermarkets but I'm not going in to other shops. My shopping habits have changed, probably for a very long time. In future I feel my contact will mainly be limited to people I trust.

One thing I've learnt is perhaps I'm too busy. Maybe I should set aside one day a week for doing nothing?


----------



## Drago (15 May 2020)

That exactly what I do. Besides a pleasant dog walk I set Sundays aside for loafing about and snoozing the the sofa in lieu of watching a film.


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2020)

Good morning. Feeling a bit nackered this morning. Anyway grey skies, no wind - yet - and 9C.

Extra porridge this morning. I always increase by 50% when I have a proper ride planned. 9.30 me and another old duffer depart for bacon barns, cake and coffee at the Potter's Barn in Ribchester. Should be there for 11.00. I may have mentioned this already! 

Their opening is all over the club FB page...... looks like they could have a busy weekend. Hope so. Great people and food, we have to help them survive. They've always looked after us.

Home to an afternoon of planting on the allotment as the frost seems to have departed.


----------



## monkers (15 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm goi g to chuck the dog in the Volvo and take him to a nearby lake for a walk. Hopefully being a weekday it won't be too busy.
> 
> Have you been told yet Monkers? Its tradition that new retirement thread members send me 50 quid



Wow a dog that walks on water - talented family obviously.  Can he print £50 notes too?


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Sorry carcass elevation programme run and completed. Errr... morning all. Now where did I just put my tea?


Morning all 

Welcome to the thread Monkers.
Just don't mention bloomers to @Dave7


----------



## Drago (15 May 2020)

Eh? What the story with @Dave7 and Bloomers? Bloomers, bloomers, bloomers, bloomers, bloomers, bloomers.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Welcome to the thread Monkers.
> Just don't mention bloomers to @Dave7




I am toying with the idea of changing into my spring bloomers.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am toying with the idea of changing into my spring bloomers.



Careful you don't get goose bumps in strange places, its still a bit chilly out there.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2020)

Unlike Drago who just leaves his Y fronts standing in a corner until they are needed again, I will give my winter bloomers a thorough hose down before putting them away


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Careful you don't get goose bumps in strange places, its still a bit chilly out there.




Good point


----------



## monkers (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> > Morning all
> >
> > Welcome to the thread Monkers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drago (15 May 2020)

I don't leave my Y fronts anywhere. I simply keep them on continuously so I never lose them.

Perhaps we should start a retirement thread guide for new members, listing all the conversation tips of consequence? I'll start...

Dragos Y fronts
Welshies bloomers
Dave7s rampant alcoholism
Dirks false teeth
PaulSBs large capacity colostolmy bag that gets tangled up in the spokes.

Any more?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I don't leave my Y fronts anywhere. I simply keep them on continuously so I never lose them.
> 
> Perhaps we should start a retirement thread guide for new members, listing all the conversation tips of consequence? I'll start...
> 
> ...


----------



## Drago (15 May 2020)

Numbnuts naketness whenever he answers the front door to girl guides.
Screenmans dirty mac.


----------



## Drago (15 May 2020)

Tenkaykevs uncanny resemblance to Benny Hill.


----------



## gavroche (15 May 2020)

Good morning all. My dog must have had funny dreams last night. She was making strange noises and her legs were kicking . I wonder what they dream about? Another day .


----------



## Drago (15 May 2020)

Gavroches collection of Victorian crack pipes.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Gavroches collection of Victorian crack pipes.




And we mustn't forget, Drago the ultimate floosey, flouncer.

And his modesty is legendary


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

Well that was a good kip. Was in bed before 2200, straight to sleep and woke at 0730 (just one pee break around 0500).
Cloudy and miserable here. It was only a few days ago they promised us high teens°. Lucky if we hit double figures today.
Todays job is all the filing and shredding that I should have done some days ago.
I need a cold shower first.....all this talk of Welshies bloomers.


----------



## Drago (15 May 2020)

Me? The muscular, handsome, age defying forum studuffing a floosey? Well, yes, that's true.

And Iam the master of the minimalist flounce.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And we mustn't forget, Drago the ultimate floosey, flouncer.
> 
> And his modesty is legendary


Dont forget his £80Ks worth of gas guzzlers


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2020)

While you lot have all been drinking tea I got out nice and early for a spin before the dreaded wind picks up again.

Talking of Scottish lochs the other day, I decided to do a loop of Loch Earn. Will definitely enjoy brekkie now.


----------



## monkers (15 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont forget his £80Ks worth of gas guzzlers



Blimey, I'd have sold him my balloon and smarties top collection for only half that. 

It'll be a long morning for you all if I detailed all my quirks. I'm well known for being an old audio snob though.

I should fit in well here.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> While you lot have all been drinking tea I got out nice and early for a spin before the dreaded wind picks up again.
> 
> Talking of Scottish lochs the other day, I decided to do a loop of Loch Earn. Will definitely enjoy brekkie now.
> 
> ...




Well done Mo. . I shall have another


----------



## monkers (15 May 2020)

Wow, beautiful scenery. I'd love to have that on my doorstep. Definitely have Loch envy this morning.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2020)

Looks nice out there - might nip out for a quick ride in a bit.


----------



## screenman (15 May 2020)

A great big welcome to Monkers, long may you last among this bunch of super friendly nutters.


----------



## pawl (15 May 2020)

Morning all Had my three weetabix

Lawn mowing day 

Just a thought Why is every body getting excited about a oddly shaped loaf of bread Bloomer loaf.


----------



## numbnuts (15 May 2020)

Hi


----------



## GM (15 May 2020)

Welcome Monkers 


Morning all. It just amazes me how digital technology is bringing black and white photos alive through colouring. Here's one of my old school photos.....


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Tenkaykevs uncanny resemblance to Benny Hill.



Harsh - but fair 😁 
Although I was one mistaken for Richard Gere...


----------



## IaninSheffield (15 May 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. It just amazes me how digital technology is bringing black and white photos alive through colouring. Here's one of my old school photos.....


Which one are you?


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2020)

Changed my mind - going for a walk instead.
Anyone got any serious suggestions as to how to stop cats using raised beds for litter trays?


----------



## GM (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Changed my mind - going for a walk instead.
> Anyone got any serious suggestions as to how to stop cats using raised beds for litter trays?




@Reynard


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Changed my mind - going for a walk instead.
> Anyone got any serious suggestions as to how to stop cats using raised beds for litter trays?


I think citrus peel is supposed to help?


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> While you lot have all been drinking tea I got out nice and early for a spin before the dreaded wind picks up again.
> 
> Talking of Scottish lochs the other day, I decided to do a loop of Loch Earn. Will definitely enjoy brekkie now.
> 
> ...


Silly cow

Edit.
Not you Mo


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Changed my mind - going for a walk instead.
> Anyone got any serious suggestions as to how to stop cats using raised beds for litter trays?


Air rifle ?


----------



## gavroche (15 May 2020)

It is our 33rd wedding anniversary tomorrow and , as we can't go out for a meal, I will go to M&S in the morning and get a Meal deal and flowers.


----------



## monkers (15 May 2020)

Thank you for such a warm welcome in this thread. Internet forums can be friendly - who knew?

After Mo giving me the mixed emotions of a guilt complex for being lucky to be alive but static, and terminal Loch envy, I decided to abandon you lovely lot for an hour and get on the saddle.

That's day 3 of bike ownership after a 30 year break from the saddle and starting out by putting in a steady ten each day. And I'm loving it, though erm, how can I put this delicately, the erm, saddle contact point might need some tlc.

I rode towards Gosport via Stokes Bay. I found inspiration for a DIY cycle helmet project (mine still hasn't arrived), and a couple of ideas for a Volvo XC90 pursuit and attack system.

This was topped off by me standing at the finishing line for the submarine racing event - a truly thrilling finish won by a persicope's length I'd say.

Some pics below ...


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2020)

monkers said:


> And I'm loving it, though erm, how can I put this delicately, the erm, saddle contact point might need some tlc.


I'm not convinced it ever gets much better! I was squirming a bit this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> It is our 33rd wedding anniversary tomorrow and , as we can't go out for a meal, I will go to M&S in the morning and get a Meal deal and flowers.


Nice of your wife to buy you flowers.
Congrats to you both


----------



## screenman (15 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Which one are you?



They were the adult taking the photo, Drago is the one bottom line furthest to the right with a skirt on,


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Changed my mind - going for a walk instead.
> Anyone got any serious suggestions as to how to stop cats using raised beds for litter trays?



Old teabags soaked in olbas oil, they last about three weeks or until it next rains, a friend recons mothballs work as well but I haven't tried them.


----------



## Drago (15 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont forget his £80Ks worth of gas guzzlers


that's not quote true. Mrs D's tank was only £77,000, and mine was free. Now, I'm no mathemitisicianologist but that's well short of 80 large


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not convinced it ever gets much better! I was squirming a bit this morning.



Even though I ride unpadded I don't have problems in that area, but I have been riding for over 50 years.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm goi g to chuck the dog in the Volvo and *take him to a nearby lake for a walk.* Hopefully being a weekday it won't be too busy.
> 
> Have you been told yet Monkers? Its tradition that new retirement thread members send me 50 quid


He can walk on water then?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Even though I ride unpadded I don't have problems in that area, but I have been riding for over 50 years.


Sometimes I wonder if it would be better without a pad to be honest.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2020)

Just realised my Cube is coming up for 4,000 miles and haven’t changed the chain so sent away for a new one.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am toying with the idea of changing into my spring bloomers.


Another 17 days and it'll be all change, again anyway.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Which one are you?


Third from the left, front row.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Changed my mind - going for a walk instead.
> Anyone got any serious suggestions as to how to stop cats using raised beds for litter trays?


Electric fence, use tape not wire. After a while you should be able to turn the fence off, but leave the tape in place.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> It is our 33rd wedding anniversary tomorrow and , as we can't go out for a meal, I will go to M&S in the morning and get a Meal deal and flowers.




Congratulations to you both.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2020)

I am back from the metropolis. There seemed to be more staff going round filling online orders than actual customers. 

Quite a few things were out of stock as well.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> It is our 33rd wedding anniversary tomorrow and , as we can't go out for a meal, I will go to M&S in the morning and get a Meal deal and flowers.


One for the morrow

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AHbPLV94c4w


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2020)

The thread for posting touring photos is going to give me a needed kick to sort out the stuff stored on two external hard drives. I have lots of pictures of tours from Galloway to Shetland which are all mixed in with motorhome trips but no proper filing system. I just sort through them until I find what I like and shift it to the iPad as the MacBook system is even more weird than my files can cope with. They were originally put on the hard drives using a PC which now lies on a table unused. This will take some time to sort as many are in files with no proper description.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2020)

Sitting in the sunshine in the garden.
Think I might have a beer.......


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if it would be better without a pad to be honest.


My sore ar*e problems are well documented. I simply could not ride without decent padded shorts.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My sore ar*e problems are well documented. I simply could not ride without decent padded shorts.


Spending more doesn’t always help either. I have a cheap pair of Crane tights that are comfier than my Castelli.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sitting in the sunshine in the garden.
> Think I might have a beer.......


Still cloudy and cool here.


----------



## GM (15 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just realised my Cube is coming up for 4,000 miles and haven’t changed the chain so sent away for a new one.




Don't forget the cassette as well


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Spending more doesn’t always help either. I have a cheap pair of Crane tights that are comfier than my Castelli.


I agree. I tried 2 makes before switching to Endura Pro which made a big difference.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

GM said:


> Don't forget the cassette as well


After only 4000 miles??
Me know nothing but isn't that extreme?


----------



## monkers (15 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My sore ar*e problems are well documented. I simply could not ride without decent padded shorts.



About 50 years ago I had one of these in a lovely chestnut brown. It was a strange pleasure in lovingly polishing it. I don't remember having problems at the time, but I was a teenager then, and probably not much more than half the weight I am now.

I might well make another one an early upgrade.


----------



## GM (15 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> After only 4000 miles??
> Me know nothing but isn't that extreme?




I've always been told, when you get a new chain, you might as well get a new cassette while you're at it!


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Changed my mind - going for a walk instead.
> Anyone got any serious suggestions as to how to stop cats using raised beds for litter trays?



Sharp gravel is always worth a try.

A cat's paw pads are actually quite sensitive and they generally don't like standing on hard, lumpy stuff. It's the reason why a lot of cats aren't over keen on pelleted litter and prefer finer grained stuff.

From a cat's perspective, a raised flower bed with its nice, soft, diggable soil is simply the perfect loo.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sharp gravel is always worth a try.
> 
> A cat's paw pads are actually quite sensitive and they generally don't like standing on hard, lumpy stuff. It's the reason why a lot of cats aren't over keen on pelleted litter and prefer finer grained stuff.
> 
> From a cat's perspective, a raised flower bed with its nice, soft, diggable soil is simply the perfect loo.


I've made a crisscross of string about 6" above the beds. The cat will have to play Twister if it wants to crap there now. 
I'll see if that works.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've made a crisscross of string about 6" above the beds. The cat will have to play Twister if it wants to crap there now.
> I'll see if that works.



Fingers crossed. But cats are resourceful little blighters...


----------



## Paulus (15 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Thank you for such a warm welcome in this thread. Internet forums can be friendly - who knew?
> 
> 
> That's day 3 of bike ownership after a 30 year break from the saddle and starting out by putting in a steady ten each day. And I'm loving it, though erm, how can I put this delicately, the erm, saddle contact point might need some tlc.


Some micro adjustment of the saddle height and/or fore or aft adjustment can really help. It's all a bit trial and error until it come right.


----------



## numbnuts (15 May 2020)

I've been shopping and done 17 miles on the turbo  and now it is fish-in-the bag with mashed potatoes and spinach and cheese cake for pudding.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping and done 17 miles on the turbo  and now it is *fish-in-the bag *with mashed potatoes and spinach and cheese cake for pudding.


Cue @classic33


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

monkers said:


> About 50 years ago I had one of these in a lovely chestnut brown. It was a strange pleasure in lovingly polishing it. I don't remember having problems at the time, but I was a teenager then, and probably not much more than half the weight I am now.
> 
> I might well make another one an early upgrade.


Ahh yes. Saturdays when as a 16 yr old myself and 2 mates would do 80 milers around north wales in old trousers and
y fronts......padded shorts were for whimps.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping and done 17 miles on the turbo  and now it is fish-in-the bag with mashed potatoes and spinach and cheese cake for pudding.


Can't face mashed potato with fish. As a lad my mates mum would serve him mash, white fish and cabbage. It looked and smelled awful. I have never been able to face it


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've made a crisscross of string about 6" above the beds. The cat will have to play Twister if it wants to crap there now.
> I'll see if that works.


Mo didn't seem to like my idea of an air gun.
Do you know anyone who will loan you a shotgun


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Fingers crossed. But cats are resourceful little blighters...


I can think of other words than blighters.
We have never had a cat but they seem to think our garden is their playground.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> Some micro adjustment of the saddle height and/or fore or aft adjustment can really help. It's all a bit trial and error until it come right.


There is a Nun joke somewhere in there


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

GM said:


> I've always been told, when you get a new chain, you might as well get a new cassette while you're at it!



I usually get 3 chains to a cassette, I usually get between 2500 and 3000 miles to a chain and about 7000 to 9000 miles to a cassette, my fixed usually gets about 2000 miles from a chain.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've made a crisscross of string about 6" above the beds. The cat will have to play Twister if it wants to crap there now.
> I'll see if that works.



The other thing I've used in the past with success is old rose prunings, I had roses in the garden in our old house and when I pruned the roses I used to keep the prunings and use them as a cat deterrent.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My sore ar*e problems are well documented. I simply could not ride without decent padded shorts.



I've never used padded shorts.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can think of other words than blighters.
> We have never had a cat but they seem to think our garden is their playground.



It's either the edge of their respective territories or it's neutral ground. 

Mine won't "go" outside except maybe a piddle if they're caught short. The girls much prefer to come in and use the tray. And then go back out.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo didn't seem to like my idea of an air gun.
> Do you know anyone who will loan you a shotgun


I'll need to set the boss on you if you persist!


----------



## IaninSheffield (15 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can think of other words than blighters.
> We have never had a cat but they seem to think our garden is their playground.


Motion activated sprinkler?


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll need to set the boss on you if you persist!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 522494


I immediately retract my suggestion.
Please give my apologies to the Monster cat.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2020)

I put this on the holiday section but wanted to share with the oldies.
I have just got 50% of our holiday insurance back. Doesn't sound much but as the insurance was £80 its worth having.
Got 100% of the holiday cost (£2K) refunded so a good result.
Would much rather this lot hadn't happened but at least we have a positive result.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Motion activated sprinkler?


That was an idea I'd already thought of.
I've got enough kit to build one.
My thinking was that a PIR activated horizontal rotary spray, through a 1mm jet, at about 2000psi, if triggered at a range of less than 0.5 mtrs would be sufficient to stop them coming back..........permanently.


----------



## screenman (15 May 2020)

I am not touching vodka tonight, I am reformed.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Cue @classic33


Noted, for later use.


----------



## Drago (15 May 2020)

I wonder when the tattooists will re open?


----------



## screenman (15 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I wonder when the tattooists will re open?




February 30th.


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if it would be better without a pad to be honest.


Stopped using padded shorts a few years ago and not noticed any ill effects once I removed the old B17.
Now with a trike even more superfluous.


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Stopped using padded shorts a few years ago and not noticed any ill effects once I removed the old B17.
> Now with a trike even more superfluous.


Just to add to the shorts thing. When I started cycling any distance more years ago than I care to think padded shorts were unheard of so I just wore normal underpants and shorts. I think some cissies who went racing every weekend had chamois but not much padding there. I was a tourist rather than a racer so generally did distances up to about 100 miles per day depending on where we could sleep.


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 May 2020)

Evening all. After cycling Wednesday and Thursday and getting cold , I decided to give all cycling action a miss today only for my grown up daughter asking me to fix her puncture. I couldn’t say no otherwise she will stop helping me with modern technology lol. I did have a nice four mile walk to the butchers again to buy their homemade scotch eggs. Opps just in case my wife is reading this , I walked to the butchers to get a chicken, eggs and bacon lol 😂😂😀


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

screenman said:


> February 30th.


Year?


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Just to add to the shorts thing. When I started cycling any distance more years ago than I care to think padded shorts were unheard of so I just wore normal underpants and shorts. I think some cissies who went racing every weekend had chamois but not much padding there. I was a tourist rather than a racer so generally did distances up to about 100 miles per day depending on where we could sleep.



I think it was the same for me, I started long distance club cycling in the mid 1980's with a local touring club and I don't remember seeing anybody wearing padded shorts.


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I think it was the same for me, I started long distance club cycling in the mid 1980's with a local touring club and I don't remember seeing anybody wearing padded shorts.


You must be about 30 years behind me then.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> You must be about 30 years behind me then.



First learnt to ride mid 1950's, rode to school and paper round early to mid 1960's, rode to and from work late 1960's, most of the 1970's I rode motorbikes, late 1970's back to cycle commuting, I was commuting until I retired in 2015, first club rides mid 1980's, I was a club rider till the early 2000's since then mostly a lone rider.


----------



## screenman (15 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Year?




Take your pick.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Take your pick.


Can't I have a shovel?


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Changed my mind - going for a walk instead.
> Anyone got any serious suggestions as to how to stop cats using raised beds for litter trays?


Spread hawthorn or holly branches around the beds.


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> After only 4000 miles??
> Me know nothing but isn't that extreme?


No. I'd change mine every 12 months.


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2020)

Hmmmm. Out for a ride with an OAP buddy. Interesting as we've always been a touch competitive. Visited our favourite cafe an hour after it opened up for takeaways. We were able to sit in the garden. I think the lady owner would have kissed us if it was OK to do so.

My buddy was really pushing it with good effect......one of our local climbs. 1.5 miles. Staying in front is important for social distancing!


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm. Out for a ride with an OAP buddy. Interesting as we've always been a touch competitive. Visited our favourite cafe an hour after it opened up for takeaways. We were able to sit in the garden. I think the lady owner would have kissed us if it was OK to do so.
> 
> My buddy was really pushing it with good effect......one of our local climbs. 1.5 miles. Staying in front is important for social distancing!
> 
> View attachment 522619


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 May 2020)

dave r said:


> First learnt to ride mid 1950's, rode to school and paper round early to mid 1960's, rode to and from work late 1960's, most of the 1970's I rode motorbikes, late 1970's back to cycle commuting, I was commuting until I retired in 2015, first club rides mid 1980's, I was a club rider till the early 2000's since then mostly a lone rider.
> [/QUOTE



Why did you give up the club experience? Only asking as I have always been a lone rider but with my main sport of sailing , as much as I love sailing I actually love the club experience more 😀


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

Lots of things, I was getting fed up spending my Sunday mornings riding flat out following a wheel, I was developing health problems and slowing down which was making the ride just hard work, my usual ride was changing, what had started out as a ride for older club members who wanted a faster ride than the family group but not a training ride was being taken over by younger riders, in the end I just lost interest.


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Lots of things, I was getting fed up spending my Sunday mornings riding flat out following a wheel, I was developing health problems and slowing down which was making the ride just hard work, my usual ride was changing, what had started out as a ride for older club members who wanted a faster ride than the family group but not a training ride was being taken over by younger riders, in the end I just lost interest.





That’s a shame . But I beleave that wasn’t unusual for clubs back then. I think a lot of newer clubs try and be more inclusive to people’s ages and abilities.😀 I have toyed with joining l.s.s.c in leamington or lantern rouge in Warwick because they seem very inclusive. But to be honest it I ever join any cycling club , it will be the local CTC group based in Binley woods, they ride out on sundays and mid week and it was this ride I was looking to join in with before all this virus stuff kicked off. 😀


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2020)

I wouldn't join any club that would have me as a member.

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> That’s a shame . But I beleave that wasn’t unusual for clubs back then. I think a lot of newer clubs try and be more inclusive to people’s ages and abilities.😀



There are still some clubs like that now, but the experience wasn't all bad, I did some good rides before I became disillusioned and started to loose interest, and I made some good friends


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I wouldn't join any club that would have me as a member.
> 
> Night Jim Bob.


Night Mary Ellen


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 May 2020)

dave r said:


> ... I was a club rider till the early 2000's since then mostly a lone rider.





Exlaser2 said:


> Only asking as I have always been a lone rider ...


Hmmm ...
http://johnhart.tripod.com/michign2.html

_[Edit: Removed the image after tracing back to the original page on which there is a clear copyright notice. I missed this during the image search which led me to it. Poor due diligence on my part. Apologies.]_


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Hmmm ...
> View attachment 522634


Is that a Schwinn?


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

*Fair Warning Notice*

I am in receipt of paperwork which says I should be applying for my own vehicle under the motability scheme. Appointment, telephone I'm assuming, next Tuesday to go through the applications. Driving licence and for the vehicle itself.

Should the road's go quiet again, it may just be that both applications have been approved. 

You have been warned.

Now should I do Liverpool to Dublin or Holyhead to Dublin? 58 to Liverpool, 174 to Holyhead


----------



## screenman (16 May 2020)

Morning all, not one drop of vodka passed my lips last night, my self control is amazing.


----------



## monkers (16 May 2020)

Good morning all. Sorry carcass elevation sequence complete. No plan as yet, but then no Yorkyshire tea imbibed.


----------



## dave r (16 May 2020)

Good morning folks, cool and cloudy this morning, we may go for a walk later.


----------



## dave r (16 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that a Schwinn?



Looks like it


----------



## screenman (16 May 2020)

Sawdust making day planned.


----------



## monkers (16 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Sawdust making day planned.



Start out making a rabbit hutch, then when it's turns out too small, just put all that saw dust inside and call it a guinea pig hutch - it all adds to the air of competence. That's what I'd do.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning all. Sorry carcass elevation sequence complete. No plan as yet, but then *no Yorkyshire tea imbibed*.


This must be remedied as soon as possible!


----------



## screenman (16 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Start out making a rabbit hutch, then when it's turns out too small, just put all that saw dust inside and call it a guinea pig hutch - it all adds to the air of competence. That's what I'd do.



You been watching me?


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
I _*have *_had my Yorkshire Tea. #justsayin


----------



## monkers (16 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> This must be remedied as soon as possible!



I have the matter in hand. 😊 Also toast and marmaduke.


----------



## monkers (16 May 2020)

screenman said:


> You been watching me?



Aside ... shhhh ... poor chap really believes he's a screen. 😊


----------



## screenman (16 May 2020)

I have had a coffee and I am thinking seriously about getting out of bed.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 May 2020)

As the infection rate now appears to significantly lower in _that_ London, it'd be safer for me to pop down there for my weekly shop, right?


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Just to add to the shorts thing. When I started cycling any distance more years ago than I care to think padded shorts were unheard of so I just wore normal underpants and shorts. I think some cissies who went racing every weekend had chamois but not much padding there. I was a tourist rather than a racer so generally did distances up to about 100 miles per day depending on where we could sleep.


Reminds me of, again, when I was 16/17. Me and a mate set off on our bikes with just a saddle bag for our gear. We slept where we could. One night a farmer allowed us to sleep in his barn.....that was cold.
We were away for a week, all over north Wales and Anglesey.
Memories are strange aren't they. 2 of the things I recall are a) we had toast and marmalade on the morning we set off b) we met 2 girls in a cafè near Caernarvon. I got the ugly one and her name was Nan Blodwyn Jones


----------



## Drago (16 May 2020)

Like a porn stars undercarriage at work, I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2020)




----------



## IaninSheffield (16 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I got the ugly one and her name was Nan Blodwyn Jones


And somewhere in a forum far, far away, the Force is brought back into balance, as Nan types "Cefais yr un hyll ac roedd ei enw'n Dai!"


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> *Fair Warning Notice*
> 
> I am in receipt of paperwork which says I should be applying for my own vehicle under the motability scheme. Appointment, telephone I'm assuming, next Tuesday to go through the applications. Driving licence and for the vehicle itself.
> 
> ...


If you wish to eg spend a couple of nights on Anglesey and then sail I would recommend that (on the fast boat). Maybe come back the other way.
However its a mute point at the moment with all the restrictions.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> And somewhere in a forum far, far away, the Force is brought back into balance, as Nan types "Cefais yr un hyll ac roedd ei enw'n Dai!"


Hahaha  so very true. (I will google the accurate translation shortly).


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2020)

Good morning peeps.
I like Saturday mornings when the weather is not good. It gives me the excuse to make my coffee and enjoy it while listening to S.O.T.S with our Tony.
I got some nice thick bacon from the butcher a few days ago. This morning is bacon butties. However I can't decide what else to put on.
Fried egg ?
Fried mushrooms?
Tomato ?
Brown sauce?
Its one or t'other of the above


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2020)

Good morning peeps. A damp start to the day here but at least we didn't have any frost. Stay safe peeps.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2020)

The flowers on my rhodedeendendwnrons and azaleas have all turned to mush because of the frost.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The flowers on my rhodedeendendwnrons and azaleas have all turned to mush because of the frost.


Thats sad


----------



## monkers (16 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The flowers on my rhodedeendendwnrons and azaleas have all turned to mush because of the frost.



Are these the bloomers of your's of which many speak? I do hope so. 😊


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Are these the bloomers of your's of which many speak? I do hope so. 😊


Some of her bloomers have been known to be soggy but they are different


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Are these the bloomers of your's of which many speak? I do hope so. 😊




Unfortunately not


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some of her bloomers have been known to be soggy but they are different


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2020)

Morning all 

Not too bad out there, by the looks of it.
Hopping on the bike and off out for a short ride to pick up some shopping later.
Had an enjoyable walk to the village and back yesterday.
Came back via the Great Field.





White building is Saunton Sands Hotel ^^^^^




Appledore in the distance ^^^^^




Dirk Towers ^^^^^^^


----------



## numbnuts (16 May 2020)

Morning all I survived another night


----------



## screenman (16 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The flowers on my rhodedeendendwnrons and azaleas have all turned to mush because of the frost.



That is sad, can you microwave them to thaw them out?


----------



## screenman (16 May 2020)

I should add that along with many things gardening and cooking do not rank highly on my skills list.


----------



## dave r (16 May 2020)

Talking about bloomers, my lupins are going well at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2020)

screenman said:


> That is sad, can you microwave them to thaw them out?




That might work a treat


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I should add that along with many things gardening and cooking do not rank highly on my skills list.




I am surprised at that


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Talking about bloomers, my lupins are going well at the moment.
> 
> 
> View attachment 522651


You are Dennis Moore AICMFP


----------



## dave r (16 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> You are Dennis Moore AICMFP



I shall have to look him up. My Aquilegia are going well as well.


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning peeps.
> I like Saturday mornings when the weather is not good. It gives me the excuse to make my coffee and enjoy it while listening to S.O.T.S with our Tony.
> I got some nice thick bacon from the butcher a few days ago. This morning is bacon butties. However I can't decide what else to put on.
> Fried egg ?
> ...


Fried egg. No question about it.


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some of her bloomers have been known to be soggy but they are different


Oh good grief I've only had one cup of coffee!


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2020)

It's grey, cloudy and 10C. Sorry, forgot.......Good morning all. I think it might rain.

Strange occurrence last evening. I noticed a pool of brown liquid in front of the beer/wine chiller. Tasted vaguely like beer. Cleaned up, stood on towel and decided to leave overnight. This morning inside the chiller is a small pool of liquid which tastes like wine. A day of exciting investigation awaits.

The lady who wasn't able to ride Anglezarke in Thursday has messaged to say she'll be at our usual meet point at 9.30. I'm going to regret this...........


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2020)

Oh I forgot. Slept through till 7.00!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's grey, cloudy and 10C. Sorry, forgot.......Good morning all. I think it might rain.
> 
> Strange occurrence last evening. I noticed a pool of brown liquid in front of the beer/wine chiller.


You've not had Drago visit have you ?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2020)

Morning. 41 miles before breakfast. Brutal headwinds at times. What possessed me to take the hybrid! 

So looking forward to breakfast now.


----------



## monkers (16 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some of her bloomers have been known to be soggy but they are different


----------



## monkers (16 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. 41 miles before breakfast. Brutal headwinds at times. What possessed me to take the hybrid!
> 
> So looking forward to breakfast now.



That's pretty astonishing.

It's been a _three cup morning_ here (and that was just me trying to get the bra on) - gazing out at a rather grey day with a hint of rain in the air. Day 4 for me of cycle ownership, so I think just another ten this morning if it stays dry.

Now where to ride to today?


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2020)

monkers said:


> View attachment 522659


Are those DaveR's lupins?


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2020)

monkers said:


> It's been a _three cup morning_ here (and that was just me trying to get the bra on) ......


With an anatomy like that you could make a fortune!


----------



## screenman (16 May 2020)

Garage windows are now cleaned, i forgot to do them yesterday when I did the house.


----------



## oldwheels (16 May 2020)

Dreich start to the day but the sun has just appeared but probably going to be like yesterday with a few heavy showers. The garden needs the rain anyway since I hardly ever water any plants unless just planted to bed the soil in around the roots.
Yesterday I had to visit the doctor. Surreal experience. Instructions are to wait in car park, phone reception and wait till summoned. Their phone is mostly engaged so this can take some time. Eventually a figure appears at the end of the building and waves me over. This I presume is a GP.The current incumbent is West African but the only way to identify him is by his ears which are the only bit of his body visible. Everything else is covered and the voice is a bit distorted by the mask covering up to eye level. No invitation to sit and I had to stand at one end of the consulting room and him at the other until I got checked over. No other patients were visible anywhere so I suppose the spacing of visits allows a wide time gap.
The normal entrance appears closed and an alternative entrance usually for staff only is in use.
I wonder how a nurse is going to manage blood samples and a B12 injection next week.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2020)

My camelia hasn't suffered but the azalea has. Both of these are on the Patio at the front of my house.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2020)

@PaulSB .....fried egg won the day for me.
Got some on last visit to Aldi. There were "mixed weight" eggs and next to them "extra large" for only 4p extra. No brainer.
MrsD had tomatoes on her butty.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB .....fried egg won the day for me.
> Got some on last visit to Aldi. There were "mixed weight" eggs and next to them "extra large" for only 4p extra. No brainer.
> MrsD had tomatoes on her butty.


I bought duck eggs the other day for a change. Had one fried on a sarnie for lunch yesterday. Rather nice and a bigger yolk than hens.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, not one drop of vodka passed my lips last night, my self control is amazing.


Waiting 'til after midnight doesn't count.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I bought duck eggs the other day for a change. Had one fried on a sarnie for lunch yesterday. Rather nice and a bigger yolk than hens.


Years since we had duck eggs. We keep threatening to get some from the farm shop.
Do they taste as nice as hens eggs?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Years since we had duck eggs. We keep threatening to get some from the farm shop.
> Do they taste as nice as hens eggs?


I thought they were a better flavour actually.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 May 2020)

A belated good morning fellow retirees.
I have a valid excuse for being late on parade, on Saturdays Mrs Tenkay does an early shop, which meant that I was first on the turbo.
( the bike is an old Specialised Cirrus with Carbon forks, sized for Mrs Tenkaykev ) It's a bit of a faff swapping over between seat posts and saddles, to minimise the faff factor, whoever is last on one day is first on the next.
Anyway I digress, this morning I passed through 1000Km and am currently ( virtually ) cycling parallel to Loch Doon which is quite fitting :-)

With Thursdays message advising me to self isolate until the end of June, I may well have to turn round once I reach John O'Groats and head back toward Land's End.
I've spotted a couple of pastries from the local bakery in the shopping bag, a treat I'll save for later.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲☀


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought they were a better flavour actually.


And......did you fry it ??


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 May 2020)

Morning all . On my second coffee of the morning and thinking about venturing out for a short ride. ( no 40 miles before breakfast for me, I am far to lazy Lol ) We have seen something on fb that the farm shop at stoneleigh exhibition ground are doing take away coffees from their mobile van outside the shop. So our ride might just have to check this out . 😂😀😀


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Years since we had duck eggs. We keep threatening to get some from the farm shop.
> Do they taste as nice as hens eggs?


Duck eggs have a slightly richer flavour, I like them and get them whenever I can.


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2020)

Morning all, a bit late today. The dog has had a long walk, tea and toast eaten and a spot of chain cleaning has been done.
I may of peaked too early.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a bit late today. The dog has had a long walk, tea and toast eaten and a spor of chain cleaning has been done.
> I may of peaked too early.
> View attachment 522675


Ah, that Condor moment...


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If you wish to eg spend a couple of nights on Anglesey and then sail I would recommend that (on the fast boat). Maybe come back the other way.
> However its a mute point at the moment with all the restrictions.


Last time via Liverpool, was done on the bike.

What is more important than the restrictions, is I've to learn how to drive first, and then on the roads.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I shall have to look him up. My Aquilegia are going well as well.
> 
> View attachment 522652


There's a 2mm Allen key on the right.


----------



## screenman (16 May 2020)

Pam has just popped up to a local farm to get some eggs, we seem t ouse a lot of them. On that point I am not sure of the farmer's maths, £1.80 a dozen or 30 for a £5.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Last time via Liverpool, was done on the bike.
> 
> What is more important than the restrictions, is I've to learn how to drive first, and then on the roads.


What? They have offered you a car and you can't drive


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Pam has just popped up to a local farm to get some eggs, we seem t ouse a lot of them. On that point I am not sure of the farmer's maths, £1.80 a dozen or 30 for a £5.


Thats like the supermarket offers.
£2.00 each or 3 for £7.00.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What? They have offered you a car and you can't drive


That's why I said if the roads go quiet, it'll be me nearby.

Not allowed to drive, disqualifying condition prevents the issuing of a driving licence.


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You've not had Drago visit have you ?


Now you mention it there was a Volvo parked in the village yesterday...........


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2020)

Well that was a nice but chilly ride. Not a lot in the legs after yesterday's exertions, in fact I fancy a doze.

No idea what to do today. I think I'll clean the car.

Someone nearby is using a noisy chainsaw..........this is going to irritate me. 🤐


----------



## Brads (16 May 2020)

30 months and counting


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2020)

Brads said:


> 30 months and counting


It'll be the longest 30 months of your life.........


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2020)

Just ordered a new lawnmower and now sat in the garden with a cool beer.


----------



## GM (16 May 2020)

Afternoon all. A lazy morning, 10 miler on the Brompton to pick up my drugs . We had a farm store delivery yesterday and amongst the veg was a box of 6 Portuguese tarts, I've been told by SWMBO that I'm only allowed one a day


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2020)

Brads said:


> 30 months and counting


I take it that you are looking forward to becoming economically inactive, as far as the government puts it?


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2020)

[QUOTE="GM, post: We had a farm store delivery yesterday and amongst the veg was a box of 6 Portuguese tarts, I've been told by SWMBO that I'm only allowed one a day
[/QUOTE]
Who smuggled them in for you then John? Mrs GM alright with the arrangement then


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2020)

Little wander to stretch the legs and jammies on now. I'm not moving again.


----------



## GM (16 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> [QUOTE="GM, post: We had a farm store delivery yesterday and amongst the veg was a box of 6 Portuguese tarts, I've been told by SWMBO that I'm only allowed one a day


Who smuggled them in for you then John? Mrs GM alright with the arrangement then
[/QUOTE]


Ha Ha, if only!..... These are the edible ones. 🥧


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 May 2020)

Just had a video chat with daughter and ( nearly) 3 year old grand daughter, seeing them has cheered me up no end ❤️

Daughter is still struggling with fatigue and chest pains. The symptoms have been persistent for about 3 weeks now, although not as severe as they were at first. ( tested negative for Covid last week)

On a different note, after my session on the turbo I showered and got changed. Today I've gone for the coordinated look, with orange shorts, polo shirt, socks and watch strap. Mrs Tenkay took one look and remarked " You've been Tangoed" 😯


----------



## pawl (16 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Just to add to the shorts thing. When I started cycling any distance more years ago than I care to think padded shorts were unheard of so I just wore normal underpants and shorts. I think some cissies who went racing every weekend had chamois but not much padding there. I was a tourist rather than a racer so generally did distances up to about 100 miles per day depending on where we could sleep.


 And what great days they were.I would get up on a Sunday morning grab whatever clothing came to hand Short sleeve shirt Woolley jumper Shorts in summer tracks bottoms in winter Green spot jacket Not a trace of chammy leather or padded saddle.Lycra hadn’t been invented back then I belonged to the local CTC section,club runs always definite destination and we’re all day rides 

A short time ago I did look at joining a local club whose rides started close to me.I had a look at therewebsite Social rides faster rides .I was interested in the social rides only problem was they went to the same cafe every week by more or less the same route ,returning by about two PM

Not for me Ride solo can go in what ever direction I choose


----------



## oldwheels (16 May 2020)

pawl said:


> And what great days they were.I would get up on a Sunday morning grab whatever clothing came to hand Short sleeve shirt Woolley jumper Shorts in summer tracks bottoms in winter Green spot jacket Not a trace of chammy leather or padded saddle.Lycra hadn’t been invented back then I belonged to the local CTC section,club runs always definite destination and we’re all day rides
> 
> A short time ago I did look at joining a local club whose rides started close to me.I had a look at therewebsite Social rides faster rides .I was interested in the social rides only problem was they went to the same cafe every week by more or less the same route ,returning by about two PM
> 
> Not for me Ride solo can go in what ever direction I choose


The Greenspot jacket was more or less compulsory. For our short trips cycle capes served as sleeping bags but we found a fire was the best at keeping warm all night. Showers were what came down from the heavens too often. Had a proper half pint primus on the crossbar tho’ and a very black billie can and small frypan.


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 May 2020)

Dave r. If you out stoneleigh way I can confirm the van at Framers Fayre is open and serving coffee , tea, cakes and sausage rolls etc 😀


----------



## dave r (16 May 2020)

We've been in Leamington Spa this afternoon, Jephson Gardens was closed so we walked down past the Bandstand and had a very pleasant riverside walk.


----------



## dave r (16 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Dave r. If you out stoneleigh way I can confirm the van at Framers Fayre is open and serving coffee , tea, cakes and sausage rolls etc 😀



I don't know that one, I'm not out that way very often, is he near the NAC?


----------



## monkers (16 May 2020)

Day 4 of bike ownership. Had planned to do 10 miles as previous 3 days, but managed over 20.

Rode out from Lee to Warsash by the prettier route.

I'm pretty happy, feeling some fitness, power, and stamina returning following a period of illness.

I wasn't pushing for speed, however if you were the guy out today on that route on the orange bike, all credit to your power - left me for dead up the hill without a hint of effort.

Taking the National Cyclists route back (suggested by Google) from Warsash a disaster if you're on a road bike - avoid. I turned around and went back a different route.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Day 4 of bike ownership. Had planned to do 10 miles as previous 3 days, but managed over 20.
> 
> Rode out from Lee to Warsash by the prettier route.
> 
> ...


Caught the pink ferry there on a south coast tour a few years ago. Interesting experience!


----------



## BoldonLad (16 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sharp gravel is always worth a try.
> 
> A cat's paw pads are actually quite sensitive and they generally don't like standing on hard, lumpy stuff. It's the reason why a lot of cats aren't over keen on pelleted litter and prefer finer grained stuff.
> 
> From a cat's perspective, a raised flower bed with its nice, soft, diggable soil is simply the perfect loo.



I have tried a variation on this, with some (but not total) success.

I had some stainless steel bird deterrent spikes lying around, I placed them in the borders, holding them in place with cocktail sticks, pushed through the fixing holes, into soil. 

As I say, it worked, but, not totally.

Similarly, I have tried solar powered cat deterrent boxes (they make high pitched noise apparently, deterred some cats, and, annoyed grandchildren, so, win win.


----------



## monkers (16 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Caught the pink ferry there on a south coast tour a few years ago. Interesting experience!



Well I go to the foot of my stairs. I didn't know about the pink ferry, but google produced this ...


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Well I go to the foot of my stairs. I didn't know about the pink ferry, but google produced this ...
> 
> View attachment 522781


That's the one.👍


----------



## numbnuts (16 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Well I go to the foot of my stairs. I didn't know about the pink ferry, but google produced this ...
> 
> View attachment 522781


Never been on that one, I was going to do this ride, ferry from Southampton to Cowes, Ryde to Portsmouth, Portsmouth to Gosport and Warsash to Hamble, must get round to doing it one day


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I don't know that one, I'm not out that way very often, is he near the NAC?



It’s actually on the NAC site. You go in though the main gate and it’s about 100 yards in , on your left hand side. The cafe in the shop used to be a favourite spot with Warwickshire ladies cycle who my wife rides with. The food is great but it’s not cheap 😀


----------



## monkers (16 May 2020)

That looks like a grand day out friend - about 60 miles apparently. I did use to do 56 reliability trials in 3.5 hours, but that was nearly 50 years ago.

Still maybe I'll be fit enough by next summer; maybe keep you company - if you can stand the wackiness


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Well I go to the foot of my stairs. I didn't know about the pink ferry, but google produced this ...


Knew I had a couple of pics somewhere ...









My tour buddy, not me, embarking on the even smaller Pink Ferry.​


----------



## dave r (16 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> It’s actually on the NAC site. You go in though the main gate and it’s about 100 yards in , on your left hand side. The cafe in the shop used to be a favourite spot with Warwickshire ladies cycle who my wife rides with. The food is great but it’s not cheap 😀



Yes, I've heard of it, are they doing takeaway as so many are doing at the moment?


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 May 2020)

They have just started this week


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2020)

I am bored to tears.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I am bored to tears.


Want a tissue, to soak up the tears?


----------



## Drago (16 May 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2020)

Night Kelly Jo


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Kelly Jo


Night Freddy


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2020)

Morning. I intend a very lazy day or two to recover from doing more miles than usual last week. Coincides well with the forecasted showers today anyway. Coffee finished and heading out for an early walk soon to try and miss the first shower arriving.


----------



## monkers (17 May 2020)

Good morning all. No plans yet ... kettle not hot yet ... sky not examined. Hoping for another ride out today though, possibly in another direction.

Lee is a bit of tourist attraction, it's been filling up with tourist folk this weekend, so I plan to escape it if I can out to the country roads.

I used to be a bit of a newshound, especially on a Sunday morning, but I'm planning to ignore all the nonsense now, preferring instead a more simple life with the bike. Marr will have to make do without me.


----------



## screenman (17 May 2020)

Morning all, more sawdust making is planned for today along with getting a ride in, have fun.


----------



## Drago (17 May 2020)

Like a skyscraper from a slum, I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
The dreams were strong with this one last night.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

Morning chaps and lovely chapesses.
Woke with a bad back this morning. I think I must have been lying awkwardly.....unless MrsD has been kicking me.
We were supposed to go for a walk at 0800 but swmbo is still zonked out. Seems the earlier she goes to bed the more she sleeps . Whatever, I will get a 2 or 3 miler in.
Did a lot of shredding and filing yesterday but still have a ways to go..... should finish today.
Have a good day all.


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Did a lot of shredding and filing yesterday but still ...


Been doing a lot of this recently Dave. You weren't once a secret agent by any chance? Or maybe a dissident from a failed state? Perhaps a rogue scientist working on pathogens ... or viruses that jump from animal to human populations?!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2020)

Good morning. We have the same weather as Mo. A bit. Brrrrr as well.  it is then. . Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (17 May 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Been doing a lot of this recently Dave. You weren't once a secret agent by any chance? Or maybe a dissident from a failed state? Perhaps a rogue scientist working on pathogens ... or viruses that jump from animal to human populations?!


You have got me.
But I wont go down easy .
But seriously......I have threatened to do this several times but I tend to procrastinate a lot so actually onle made a serious start yesterday.
I used to run my own company from home so had masses of paperwork and shredding to do on a daily/weekly basis.
When I retired it was as though a switch was flicked and I quickly came to detest it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Another sunny day dawns, and with it the deadline for the weekly club 5k challenge. 
One more coffee and I'll head out while the streets are ours.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🚶🏃🌞


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You have got me.
> But I wont go down easy .
> But seriously......I have threatened to do this several times but I tend to procrastinate a lot so actually onle made a serious start yesterday.
> I used to run my own company from home so had masses of paperwork and shredding to do on a daily/weekly basis.
> When I retired it was as though a switch was flicked and I quickly came to detest it.


Phew! So you won't be worried about a visit from Russian 'tourists' when you next visit Salisbury?


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2020)

Morning all 

Think I might go for a walk to Bull Point lighthouse this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Phew! So you won't be worried about a visit from Russian 'tourists' when you next visit Salisbury?


So long as they are not carrying umbrellas with suspiciously sharp points


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Think I might go for a walk to Bull Point lighthouse this morning.
> 
> View attachment 522915


I hope you wont be joining 5000 other walkers


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2020)

6.7 mile walk done. Home dry but it's very overcast and breezy. Rain radar shows the rain isn't far away.

Feeling a bit sorry for a girl I know and follow on Strava that's a staff nurse. Week off after a hectic week and she was hoping to get out for a cycle today. Not looking very promising.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2020)

It's on it's way! 😢


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 May 2020)

Morning all . Think my day will fall into three parts. Part one , coffee and virtual sailing in the morning . Part two, a long walk in the afternoon with my good lady. Then part three in the evening, WINE . 😂😂😀


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2020)

Someone on Facebook is trying to get me to buy Castelli shorts.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I hope you wont be joining 5000 other walkers


It was nowhere as near busy down here yesterday as we were expecting.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> It was nowhere as near busy down here yesterday as we were expecting.


We are looking at cottages/hotels in that area for next year.
I note there are 4 adjacent to the lighthouse. Unfortunately they are dog friendly and we have had some nasty experiences when booking dog friendly places eg finding a dump of dog poo under the setee and the owner refusing to clean the place .
We tend to go pet free places now.


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning all. No plans yet ... kettle not hot yet ... sky not examined. Hoping for another ride out today though, possibly in another direction.
> 
> Lee is a bit of tourist attraction, it's been filling up with tourist folk this weekend, so I plan to escape it if I can out to the country roads.
> 
> I used to be a bit of a newshound, especially on a Sunday morning, but I'm planning to ignore all the nonsense now, preferring instead a more simple life with the bike. Marr will have to make do without me.


Clearly you're doing a great job of adapting to life after w***. 👏👏


----------



## Paulus (17 May 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, 
The porridge with additional strawberries, blueberries, cranberries and honey has been eaten. 
I will be out with the dog soon and then out on the bike to put some mileage in. 
The weather is a little overcast but not that cold, so still have the long sleeved cycling shirt on.


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2020)

Hi as usual nothing to report


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi as usual nothing to report


To do a Classic..... you have reported that there is nothing to report


----------



## gavroche (17 May 2020)

Bonjour Messieurs, bonjour Mesdames et bonjour Mesdemoiselles !! This is another special day today at the Gavroche household as our Molly is two years old today. Happy birthday Molly. What do you give a dog who has everything already? I think she will be just as pleased with a long walk on the beach.


----------



## oldwheels (17 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's on it's way! 😢
> View attachment 522919


Being further east it has not reached you yet but the unfortunates in the west have settled in out of the rain for the day already.


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2020)

Good morning everyone. Grey, very windy, 12C and 86% chance of rain at 10.00. I do hope it rains, my allotment is parched and my water storage depleted - we are talking 900+ litres. Everything looks good but is waiting to burst in to life.

Anyone note  was timed at 7.55? Lots of zzzzzzz last night. 

Today will be ironing, clean Mrs P's car inside and out - Fiat 500 so minimal effort, maximum bonus points. I'll probably clean the outside of mine, did the inside yesterday.

No ride today. A rest day is called for as I've realised I've done 14 days out of 16 this month, 455 miles, and 36,000 feet. No wonder I slept last night.


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2020)

A question for car cleaners, I suspect @Drago is my best bet. How does one get rid of or disguise the scuffs on the inside of doors where people catch their foot on the door?

I've tried various interior cleaners over the years. None seem to work well.


----------



## Drago (17 May 2020)

Depends on the material. A gentle scrub with a nylon dish scourer sponge thingy and white spirit ought to do it. Wash afterwards with mildly soapy water and the sacrifice a virgin in my honour.


----------



## GM (17 May 2020)

Morning all.  Tip for all paper shredders, if you've got a lot to shred, do it outside. You'd be amazed the amount of dust that it makes, not good!

Out for a  later with my daughter around that there London. 🌈


----------



## FrankCrank (17 May 2020)

As a retiree over here, and with lockdown and all that, a highlight is a trip to the local market. It's Durian season right now, and for those who are unfamiliar here's what you're missing:






Going topless is not compulsory, but of great benefit in the heat:




They're known locally as the 'king of fruits', and I'd have to agree - delicious!


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> To do a Classic..... you have reported that there is nothing to report


I was a part time security guard and every hour I had to write in the log …......NTR.......... if you wrote anything else you had to write it out in triplicate, phone a supervisor so it was easier to write NTR....I once wrote “I saw a fox”.....it didn't go down good


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Been doing a lot of this recently Dave. You weren't once a secret agent by any chance? Or maybe a dissident from a failed state? Perhaps a rogue scientist working on pathogens ... or viruses that jump from animal to human populations?!


T'is all a dream. You'll realise that when they let you wake up.


----------



## postman (17 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. Grey, very windy,


 Now less about you,what is the weather like.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> To do a Classic..... you have reported that there is nothing to report


Dave7 living up to his name with 9
Welsh Dragon on 4
Dirk with 2
Mo1959 with 1
Dave r, 1


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A question for car cleaners, I suspect @Drago is my best bet. How does one get rid of or disguise the scuffs on the inside of doors where people catch their foot on the door?
> 
> I've tried various interior cleaners over the years. None seem to work well.


White vinegar is amazing for removing marks and stains etc.
Try it on a small area first but it is excellent. It can be mixed with warm water and detergent but I always use it neat


----------



## screenman (17 May 2020)

Ride done.


----------



## screenman (17 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A question for car cleaners, I suspect @Drago is my best bet. How does one get rid of or disguise the scuffs on the inside of doors where people catch their foot on the door?
> 
> I've tried various interior cleaners over the years. None seem to work well.



I would use a heat gun, but I would advise you against doing the same.


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Dave7 living up to his name with 9
> Welsh Dragon on 4
> Dirk with 2
> Mo1959 with 1
> Dave r, 1


When you have written in the past 'Noted for future reference', I foolishly thought little of it. I will not make that mistake again.
Respect.👊


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 May 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> As a retiree over here, and with lockdown and all that, a highlight is a trip to the local market. It's Durian season right now, and for those who are unfamiliar here's what you're missing:
> View attachment 522928
> 
> 
> ...


Or ...
"... its odor is best described as pig-s**t, turpentine and onions, garnished with a gym sock." 
I'd supplement that list with rancid, over-ripe camembert. The smell is such that, even after you've long left the vicinity of the Durian, you cannot get the smell out of your olfactory system. Utterly vile.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> When you have written in the past 'Noted for future reference', I foolishly thought little of it. I will not make that mistake again.
> Respect.👊


I can see him now. Looking like Bob Cratchet with his little specs and scratchy pen. Everything in a little note book. Neat columns of course


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can see him now. Looking like Bob Cratchet with his little specs and scratchy pen. Everything in a little note book. Neat columns of course


Careful.
Zoo. Lions cage. Short stick. Poking.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 May 2020)

Looks like a change in my three part plan . Part two is going to turn into a bike ride lol 😀


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Careful.
> Zoo. Lions cage. Short stick. Poking.


He knows I love him and the world would be worse off without him.


Do you think that worked?


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> He knows I love him and the world would be worse off without him.
> 
> 
> Do you think that worked?


Oh sure it did. 👍

<_Takes two large steps to the side to effect a 'Him? No. Never seen him before in my life.' defence._>


----------



## Drago (17 May 2020)

For the first time even I've joined Twatter. I've followed Rick wakeman, and now I'm bored with it.


----------



## screenman (17 May 2020)

I have just been informed that I am going out for another bike ride, Woodhall Spa and back down the cycle track which comes to about 20 miles, this will be my highest mileage day this year.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2020)

Morning walk done.
Slight change of plan and we walked up to the viewpoint at Mortehoe. Bit grey and blowy up there.
Not many people around on the lanes or on Woolacombe beach.


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> As a retiree over here, and with lockdown and all that, a highlight is a trip to the local market. It's Durian season right now, and for those who are unfamiliar here's what you're missing:
> View attachment 522928
> 
> 
> ...


In Vietnam this February we tried both red and white. Thought the red was OK but nothing special. As the Vietnamese farmers go to significant expensive lengths to get fruit ripening out of season I must be missing something.

I was keen to smell one but never got the chance.


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2020)

I've emptied Mrs P's car of crap. I've hoovered it and then emptied the hoover. 

I shall now implement the tips above. Thanks one and all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 May 2020)

Well then, it's a bit chilly here at the moment and we were due to go for a walk this afternoon even though we were not anticipating hitting the sack till around 6am this morning which we only underestimated slightly.

I was up at 10.30am sort of feeling like a walk 'later on' but Lovely Wife is still in bed as I type and is "not coming out and why don't you get back in here" an offer I have rejected  as I'll end up going to sleep and will then feel utterly wretched. My rejection of the offer will be played back to me at some stage in the future...

So... I am off out into the back garden to lay siege to some Brambles that I hate with a passion and will be cooking a Full English at around 7pm tonight when hopefully The Girl has dragged her lovely carcass out off the pit.  

PS: I wish there was a bulk 'like' facility on the forum so that I could speed like all the posts, of which there are many, after a few days out of the thread.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well then, it's a bit chilly here at the moment and we were due to go for a walk this afternoon even though we were not anticipating hitting the sack till around 6am this morning which we only underestimated slightly.
> 
> I was up at 10.30am sort of feeling like a walk 'later on' but Lovely Wife is still in bed as I type and is "not coming out and why don't you get back in here" an offer I have rejected  as I'll end up going to sleep and will then feel utterly wretched. My rejection of the offer will be played back to me at some stage in the future...
> 
> ...


Night hike, and be there for the sunrise.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I was keen to smell one but never got the chance.


Apparently they have the aroma of a subtle blend of grapefruit, London Gin and a pair of 13 week old Drago's Y Fronts.......


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Apparently they have the aroma of a subtle blend of grapefruit, London Gin and a pair of 13 week old Drago's Y Fronts.......


Due to its overpowering smell, *durian* has been *banned* on many types of public transport across Thailand, Japan and Hong Kong. In Singapore, the *fruit* is *banned* across all types of public transportation and even taxis have signs to let you know they refuse to carry passengers transporting the smelly *fruit

sounds nice *


----------



## Paulus (17 May 2020)

Ride complete, now home sitting in the garden. Almost 28 miles with a nice headwind on the way back. A nice couple of testing hills around Newgate street and Northaw.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/XliYIsfUy6


----------



## FrankCrank (17 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> In Vietnam this February we tried both red and white. Thought the red was OK but nothing special. As the Vietnamese farmers go to significant expensive lengths to get fruit ripening out of season I must be missing something.
> 
> I was keen to smell one but never got the chance.


I didn't know there was a red version, never seen one before. I've seen red and white dragon fruits - another favourite of mine. Today I had some rather tasty lychees and rambutans, and I think mangosteens are in season as well. I'm not so keen on the smell of durian, but it's not as bad as it's made out to be. The taste and texture though - nothing else like it


----------



## FrankCrank (17 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Due to its overpowering smell, *durian* has been *banned* on many types of public transport across Thailand, Japan and Hong Kong. In Singapore, the *fruit* is *banned* across all types of public transportation and even taxis have signs to let you know they refuse to carry passengers transporting the smelly *fruit
> 
> sounds nice *


Yeah, it's definitely a marmite thing, but a bit of an overreaction really


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2020)

Apart from eating my dinner and washing up I've done sod all today


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> I didn't know there was a red version, never seen one before. I've seen red and white dragon fruits - another favourite of mine. Today I had some rather tasty lychees and rambutans, and I think mangosteens are in season as well. I'm not so keen on the smell of durian, but it's not as bad as it's made out to be. The taste and texture though - nothing else like it


Sorry you're right it's red and white Dragon fruit.


----------



## monkers (17 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Apart from eating my dinner and washing up I've done sod all today



... and I bet that was a 'ding dinner' too.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Apart from eating my dinner and washing up I've done sod all today


NN.... in my opinion you have earned the right to have a total chill out day any time you wish.
Have a good evening and a good night my friend.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

I have just been doing some bits in the garden.
Watered the roses and pot plants.
Gave the roses a treatment as the blackspot is still there.
Fed various potted plants.
Put the sprinkler on the grass where the pond used to be as the dry weather is causing cracks.
Earlier on I put a chicken casserole in the slow cooker.....we are just about to stuff our faces 🙂


----------



## dave r (17 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just been doing some bits in the garden.
> Watered the roses and pot plants.
> Gave the roses a treatment as the blackspot is still there.
> Fed various potted plants.
> ...



I'm about to serve roast pork, jacket spuds and mixed veg.


----------



## screenman (17 May 2020)

I am back, well we have been back for a while and have been sitting out in the sun, rehydration has commenced.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I am back, well we have been back for a while and have been sitting out in the sun, rehydration has commenced.


Not seen the sun all day


----------



## screenman (17 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not seen the sun all day



Corker here, been slapping factor 50 on like it is going out of fashion.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Corker here, been slapping factor 50 on like it is going out of fashion.


Sun came out about an hour after we got back from our walk this morning.
It's been a glorious afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Corker here, been slapping factor 50 on like it is going out of fashion.


I am so pleased for you.
No....really. i am happy that you have had sunshine all day while its been cool and miserable here.
Really


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sun came out about an hour after we got back from our walk this morning.
> It's been a glorious afternoon.


Dont you start. Its bad enough with that bl**dy Screenman


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2020)

monkers said:


> ... and I bet that was a 'ding dinner' too.


Actually it was a home made veg and egg curry


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 May 2020)

Drago said:


> For the first time even I've joined Twatter. I've followed Rick wakeman, and now I'm bored with it.


You need to try a more 'exciting' account like Big Ben 

I find @_youhadonejob1 often provides a chuckle:

View: https://twitter.com/_youhadonejob1/status/1261900677279817729?s=20


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 May 2020)

Have just removed several sawfly larvae from my gooseberries.
This is not a euphemism.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Actually it was a home made veg and egg curry


Egg & Sprout curry - Drago's go to Y Front liner.


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2020)

@SpokeyDokey - I have to ask. I'm a bear of very little brain and have probably missed something but here goes.....

Do you live your life in reverse to the rest of us or are you on the other side of the world?


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Egg & Sprout curry - Drago's go to Y Front liner.


Brussel Sprout Egg Curry!
http://non-vegblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/brussels-sprout-egg-curry.html?m=1


----------



## pawl (17 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Have just removed several sawfly larvae from my gooseberries.
> This is not a euphemism.




When I had an allotment Sawfly were a pain.If I remember correctly I used Derris Dust to control them .probably on the band list now.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

pawl said:


> When I had an allotment Sawfly were a pain.If I remember correctly I used Derris Dust to control them .probably on the band list now.


Illegal to sell since the 10th October 2008


----------



## pawl (17 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I have just been informed that I am going out for another bike ride, Woodhall Spa and back down the cycle track which comes to about 20 miles, this will be my highest mileage day this year.




I seem to remember reading something about Woodhall Spa ,something called the cinema in the woods.Think it was spelt Kiinima in the woods


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 May 2020)

pawl said:


> When I had an allotment Sawfly were a pain.If I remember correctly I used Derris Dust to control them .probably on the band list now.


Lost half the all the foliage on two of my bushes a couple of years ago when I happened to be away (for only a few days) when the little blighters started feeding. There are some nematode remedies these days apparently, but I've never been keen on putting anything on plants that will at some stage (hopefully!) be entering my digestive tract. (I know. _Most _of the fruit & veg we buy will have been blitzed by pesticides during their lifetime)


----------



## screenman (17 May 2020)

pawl said:


> I seem to remember reading something about Woodhall Spa ,something called the cinema in the woods.Think it was spelt Kiinima in the woods



Kinema, it is a great cinema up to date films at 10 year old prices. We go about 6 + times a year, still has the organ come up out of the stage at the interlude.


----------



## pawl (17 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Kinema, it is a great cinema up to date films at 10 year old prices. We go about 6 + times a year, still has the organ come up out of the stage at the interlude.



Thanks


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2020)

Night Bobby Jo


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Bobby Jo


Night Freddy


----------



## Drago (17 May 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## GM (17 May 2020)

Well that was an interesting day. 2 miles from my daughters place and my chain snapped, first time that's ever happened to me in all these years. Fortunately there were 3 LBS's nearby, unfortunately none of them could fix it for me. That will teach me to go out without any tools. So I had to call international rescue to get my son to drop the Brompton off in the car, and take the road bike home. Apart from that we had a good ride around an almost deserted London, even got a photo of a fake number 10 .....


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## screenman (18 May 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2020)

........do you all realise it's Monday morning? Time to get up lazy bones...........errrrrrr........oh!......... double errrrr


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2020)

So Good Morning. It's grey, cloudy, 11C and spitting with rain.

This morning we, that's me and one friend, are riding to our usual Monday cafe in the vague hope they are doing takeaway. I have packed a sandwich - old school or what? Sadly I have forgotten the route.... so it will be Wahoo navigation till the brain kicks in. A 60 miler this one. We need to start getting some distance in after weeks of 30 milers, I've ridden 40 at this distance.

After this? Well my car and Mrs P's need washing. The bike will receive TLC.


----------



## Drago (18 May 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (18 May 2020)

Good morning people, a bright and breezy morning, out on my bike later, and then I must put in the rest of the plants I brought yesterday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Another sunny day ahead🌞

As the lockdown unfolds, my steel grey manly mane is starting to draw even more appreciative glances ( think Richard Gere going through a hippy phase) 😉

Yesterday I watched a few YouTube tutorials about cutting your own hair, seems a doddle to me. Later today I shall be home barbering, what could possibly go wrong? 

Assuming all is successful then I shall be offering my services to Mrs Tenkay 😁

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🏃🚶🌞


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> As the lockdown unfolds, my steel grey manly mane is starting to draw even more appreciative glances ( think Richard Gere going through a hippy phase) 😉
> 
> Yesterday I watched a few YouTube tutorials about cutting your own hair, seems a doddle to me. Later today I shall be home barbering, what could possibly go wrong?



1. I have hair envy
2. Enjoy it while you can 
3. A lot.........
4. Before and after pics 🤔


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 May 2020)

Mornin' all.



Tenkaykev said:


> As the lockdown unfolds, my steel grey manly mane is starting to draw even more appreciative glances ( think Richard Gere going through a hippy phase) 😉
> 
> Yesterday I watched a few YouTube tutorials about cutting your own hair, seems a doddle to me. Later today I shall be home barbering, what could possibly go wrong?


If you're so minded, before and after photos might prove amusing educational for the thread.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2020)

I have looked through my diary:

May 24th - Zoom drinks with friends
June 5th - WFSSC Zoom Quiz
June 9th - hearing test. I have forgotten where and with who
July 21st - Zoom school reunion. Someone had to be VERY bored to think of this
That's it folks! Nothing else in there. We could have a CCC OAP Zoom?  Geez all I do is.........Zooooooom


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Lost half the all the foliage on two of my bushes a couple of years ago when I happened to be away (for only a few days) when the little blighters started feeding. There are some nematode remedies these days apparently, but I've never been keen on putting anything on plants that will at some stage (hopefully!) be entering my digestive tract. (I know. _Most _of the fruit & veg we buy will have been blitzed by pesticides during their lifetime)


We refuse to buy grapes or wine from Chilli since I read about the amount of pesticides they spray them with. I think it was 40 times the eu max' limit.
Don't know if thats changed but its scary to think what you are ingesting.


----------



## monkers (18 May 2020)

Good morning all. I see some early birds seeking worms for breakfast this morning. The sorry carcass displayed more than the usual reluctance to verticalise this morning - however the endeavour was completed after the promise of a cup of Yorkyshire and some Frank Cooper's on toasted homemade bread.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have looked through my diary:
> 
> May 24th - Zoom drinks with friends
> June 5th - WFSSC Zoom Quiz
> ...


Same here. Been keeping a diary for the last 6 years but the last 6 weeks simply say "same as".


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So Good Morning. It's grey, cloudy, 11C and spitting with rain.
> 
> This morning we, that's me and one friend, are riding to our usual Monday cafe in the vague hope they are doing takeaway. I have packed a sandwich - old school or what? Sadly I have forgotten the route.... so it will be Wahoo navigation till the brain kicks in. A 60 miler this one. We need to start getting some distance in after weeks of 30 milers, I've ridden 40 at this distance.
> 
> After this? Well my car and Mrs P's need washing. The bike will receive TLC.


Dont forget your cape and your sou'wester


----------



## Paulus (18 May 2020)

Morning all fellow wheezers, a nice early dog walk will be had shortly. 
Then, some more pottering around the garden, I have some lettuce plants to put out, as the weather is nice the grass will get its 3 day cut.


monkers said:


> Good morning all. I see some early birds seeking worms for breakfast this morning. The sorry carcass displayed more than the usual reluctance to verticalise this morning - however the endeavour was completed after the promise of a cup of Yorkyshire and some Frank Cooper's on toasted homemade bread.


Agree with you about Frank Cooper's marmalade, excellent choice.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2020)

That reminds me @monkers ....I have to bake a loaf this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2020)

Good morning. Gray, overcast and windy here, just like Drago's Y fronts., only not as bad, as his Y fronts that is. . Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2020)

Morning all .
Too much to do today. My owm fault for not doing most of it earlier.
I must break the baked soil up so the hose water can actually get in. At present it just runs off.
Bread to bake.
House insurance to sort. I chose and paid for one but it looks like the old one has automatically renewed......even though I tell EVERY company "do not auto renew". This could be a pain in the proverbial.

Anyway..... I have told MrsD....I am riding tomorrow. Meeting my mate for an afternoon 10 miler. I have done my bit and kept my promise but needs must etc.
MrsD said "don't tell your daughter" . I won't as its not worth the aggro I will get.
What happened to the little girl who use to call me Daddy and immediately do as I asked her


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Gray, overcast and windy here, just like Drago's Y fronts., only not as bad, as his Y fronts that is. . Stay safe folks.


I think his y fronts are a mix of grey and...... never mind, I cant even type it without feling queezy.


----------



## monkers (18 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I think his y fronts are a mix of grey and...... never mind, I cant even type it without feling queezy.



Eek, isn't there an early morning Yuk test filter on here? Put me right off me Frank Cooper's.


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2020)

Morning all 

Long walk down to the village this morning for some shopping.
Doggie walk later.
Getting bored with this crap now.
Going to book a caravan site this morning on the chance that the restrictions will be lifted at the start of July.
Can always cancel it.


----------



## monkers (18 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!



Are you suffering from simile exhaustion this morning?


----------



## Drago (18 May 2020)

Managed to get an opticians appt for tomorrow. It's been about 2 years since my last eye test and I've been getting some grinding headaches. They were happy to accept me being an on call SAR volunteer as essential personnel, so off I go.


----------



## Drago (18 May 2020)

GM said:


> Well that was an interesting day. 2 miles from my daughters place and my chain snapped, first time that's ever happened to me in all these years. Fortunately there were 3 LBS's nearby, unfortunately none of them could fix it for me. That will teach me to go out without any tools. So I had to call international rescue to get my son to drop the Brompton off in the car, and take the road bike home. Apart from that we had a good ride around an almost deserted London, even got a photo of a fake number 10 .....
> 
> View attachment 523115


Boris' gaff has no locks on the front door.


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2020)

......Hi


----------



## screenman (18 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Are you suffering from simile exhaustion this morning?



He is about half the age of some in here, he should be rushing around making us all tea.


----------



## Drago (18 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> ......Hi


De Hi!


----------



## gavroche (18 May 2020)

Morning. Dull and windy for a change here. Off for a walk with Molly after my coffee.


----------



## monkers (18 May 2020)

screenman said:


> He is about half the age of some in here, he should be rushing around making us all tea.



I'm holding out my cup in some hope .... is he not a proper wheezer then?


----------



## oldwheels (18 May 2020)

Never actually stopped raining yesterday and today looks not much better. Forecast best day is Thursday when I have an appointment in the morning which mucks up my attempts to get out cycling in the dry.
Bread rising as might as well do such things on days when I cannot get out for long.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2020)

monkers said:


> I'm holding out my cup in some hope .... is he not a proper wheezer then?


He is a psuedo wheezer. Not sure if he shaves yet. Definitely not a full on wheezer though. Welshie has bloomers older than he is


----------



## monkers (18 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> He is a psuedo wheezer. *Not sure if he shaves yet.* Definitely not a full on wheezer though. Welshie has bloomers older than he is



You mean he's actually younger than those legendary Y-fronts?


----------



## Paulus (18 May 2020)

monkers said:


> You mean he's actually younger than those legendary Y-fronts?


I think he inherited them.


----------



## screenman (18 May 2020)

monkers said:


> I'm holding out my cup in some hope .... is he not a proper wheezer then?



No where near.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> ........do you all realise it's Monday morning? Time to get up lazy bones...........errrrrrr........oh!......... double errrrr


Who you calling lazy bones!!

Anyway, it's Today.


----------



## GM (18 May 2020)

Morning all. Wow, that was the best sleep I've have this year, didn't wake up until 9.30. Out with the dog shortly and then some fettling to be done. 🌈



Drago said:


> Boris' gaff has no locks on the front door.




Well spotted!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> He is a psuedo wheezer. Not sure if he shaves yet. Definitely not a full on wheezer though. Welshie has bloomers older than he is



Oi you.


----------



## screenman (18 May 2020)

£500 needs spending as we need a new mattress, oh well needs must.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 May 2020)

Happy Monday . On my second coffee thinking about have an early lunch/ late breakfast. Wife is thinking of getting her paddle board out. So you know what that means for me ? Another cycle ride. I am really starting to enjoy it again. The trouble is I hate riding when it’s cold, so have come out of the winter really unfit. It was ok before I retired last summer as I rode to work ( 17miles round trip) at least three times a week and that kept the legs turning over. Think if I stay retired I will seriously have to think about using a turbo trainer next winter. 🤢🤪😀


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2020)

It is very windy here. I cant possibly go out as my bloomers would act like a parachute and god knows where I would end up.


----------



## pawl (18 May 2020)

Just back from M&S .Bought the joint for next weekend Chinese for tonight Few oranges

Flipping heck looks more like mundane news


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Just back from M&S .*Bought the joint for next weekend* Chinese for tonight Few oranges
> 
> Flipping heck looks more like mundane news


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Just back from M&S .Bought the joint for next weekend Chinese for tonight Few oranges
> 
> Flipping heck looks more like mundane news



How dare you. Wash your mouth out. . Seems we are more popular than what they are.


----------



## screenman (18 May 2020)

Have just applied a liberal coating of protection on the solar panel.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Have just applied a liberal coating of protection on the solar panel.




That is def mundane.


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Are you suffering from simile exhaustion this morning?


Well.....he does have a circumlocution.


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all. Wow, that was the best sleep I've have this year, didn't wake up until 9.30. Out with the dog shortly........


That's no way to talk about yer missus!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 May 2020)

Doing mine and Lovely Wife's tax returns today. 

Raining steady. 

Just ate some carrot sticks with a chilli dip.

Wearing my 26 year old tatty house fleece that lovely Wife is threatening to throw away.

Pile of cut brambles that need throwing down the river bank are taunting me.

Such excitement cannot be good for me.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2020)

hahaha........never seen MrsD move so fast.
Sat in conservatory wearing a night dress (no dressing gown). I phoned our gardener. On loud speaker I asked "are you coming today". He replied "I am in your garden right now".
That would have been a definite £250 if I could have filmed it.... off like a rocket


----------



## GM (18 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's no way to talk about yer missus!




Ha Ha, should have put one of these in the post...🐶


----------



## pawl (18 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> How dare you. Wash your mouth out. . Seems we are more popular than what they are.





Sorry I was referring to my post.

I only really read the following 
Mundane News 
Retirement Thread
Your Ride Today 

Promise I’ll wash my mouth out when I’ve finished my cheese sarni


----------



## pawl (18 May 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Doing mine and Lovely Wife's tax returns today.
> 
> Raining steady.
> 
> ...





I have fleece like that Same response from Mrs


----------



## monkers (18 May 2020)

Day 6 with the bike.
Pushed out today against a heady wind, felt a bit nippy and tough going. Once I warmed through it felt a little easier going. Pushed on past a couple of others before being passed in turn by a MAMIL ( is that too contraversial on here?) He was fairly shifting and disappeared out of sight.

The ride down the seafront was easier going, and without intending to I found myself closing him in, but then he turned off. I was pleased about that since I don't really like passing others.

Unexpectedly I was wolf-whistled from a DHL van - what the actual heck? When the lights changed I went up the inside where the cheekily-grinning chappy challenged me to a race - I beat him to about 10mph .

At a junction I greeted a fellow Cube rider, where we exchanged grumbles about the wind this morning before he turned off.

12.2 miles in 42' 28''. I remember doing tens in just over half that on the Bob Jackson, but that was 50 years ago. There's no getting back to those times for sure, so no point trying. Happy times though, and lots of nostalgia for me. Though nostalgia's not what it used to be is it, or is it just me?


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Day 6 with the bike.
> Pushed out today against a heady wind, felt a bit nippy and tough going. Once I warmed through it felt a little easier going. Pushed on past a couple of others before being passed in turn by a MAMIL ( is that too contraversial on here?) He was fairly shifting and disappeared out of sight.
> 
> The ride down the seafront was easier going, and without intending to I found myself closing him in, but then he turned off. I was pleased about that since I don't really like passing others.
> ...


Nice one. I do a 10 mile circuit in aporox 40-45 mins so you are considerably faster than me. But then again most people are faster than me.


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2020)

Just done 18 miles in the turbo and baked a loaf and got moaned at by the moderators, you can slag off Boris Johnson, the Queen, The Pope and even God, but I can't say anything about my Ex, I've got a good mind to slam the door on the way out.


----------



## monkers (18 May 2020)

My club PB for a 10 was 21' 27'' at age 14. I think it may have been a club record for the age group at the time. I never managed to equal it again. 
I came across some training notes from the time a few months ago, found that I'd once competed against Barry Witcomb in a club friendly event - I don't think I'd realised the significance of the name at the time. There's a longer story to that; maybe I'll bore you with it another day. 😊


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont forget your cape and your sou'wester


Wished I'd seen this earlier, friggin' rained.


----------



## monkers (18 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just done 18 miles in the turbo and baked a loaf and got moaned at by the moderators, you can slag off Boris Johnson, the Queen, The Pope and even God, but I can't say anything about my Ex, I've got a good mind to slam the door on the way out.
> View attachment 523176



Well done on the first part. The inner voice is a most powerful tool - keep telling yourself you are better off now than you were - refuse to let bad memories change you. Please don't quit here - keep on dancing.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2020)

Well 52 miles, 16.2avg. Happy. 😀 Rained ☹️

Arrived at cafe stop to find it closed - no takeaways. Never mind I had a sandwich but forgot the primus. By strange coincidence two buddies turned up about five minutes later. 🤔🤫

Old school.....


----------



## dave r (18 May 2020)

I got out on my bike this morning, rode my regular Hatton loop, 55 miles average 14mph, hard work in that breeze and a bit fresh during the first hour, by the time I got home I was over dressed though, but it was nice to be pedalling on a sunny morning. I had a rare minor mechanical this morning, the rear mudguard worked loose, I had to reset and tighten it by the roadside, I'm glad I don't have to do stuff like that very often.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2020)

monkers said:


> My club PB for a 10 was 21' 27'' at age 14. I think it may have been a club record for the age group at the time.



I think you said in another post you won't be doing this again? Why not? In my club we have several over 60s, excuse my presumption there, who regularly knock out mid 20s in a 10. One of our guys is 70 and I think is around 22.

Go for it.


----------



## screenman (18 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just done 18 miles in the turbo and baked a loaf and got moaned at by the moderators, you can slag off Boris Johnson, the Queen, The Pope and even God, but I can't say anything about my Ex, I've got a good mind to slam the door on the way out.
> View attachment 523176



Don't do that we would miss you.


----------



## derrick (18 May 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just done 18 miles in the turbo and baked a loaf and got moaned at by the moderators, you can slag off Boris Johnson, the Queen, The Pope and even God, but I can't say anything about my Ex, I've got a good mind to slam the door on the way out.
> View attachment 523176


What did they block you from the thread.


----------



## monkers (18 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I think you said in another post you won't be doing this again? Why not? In my club we have several over 60s, excuse my presumption there, who regularly knock out mid 20s in a 10. One of our guys is 70 and I think is around 22.
> 
> Go for it.



Thanks. It's a nice idea  I used to feel competitive, I no longer do. I was putting in more than 600 miles each week in training. I worked with a trainer. I had a better bike then than I can afford now.  I'm recovering from some illness, with further investigations going on - I promised my GP that I'll be taking it easy - she'll do her nut at me if she sees me trying to sprint around on the bike I've bought


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2020)

I'm all beered up. 
I blame MrsD.........it was her idea after our gardening session.
I'm easily lead......


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm all beered up.
> I blame MrsD.........it was her idea after our gardening session.
> I'm easily lead......




So we've all heard


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Have just applied a liberal coating of protection on the solar panel.


Why not a conservative amount, then stand back and enjoy the fruits of your labour, as you lay on the green grass?


----------



## monkers (18 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not a conservative amount, then stand back and enjoy the fruits of your labour, as you lay on the green grass?



And while they work, UKIP 😄


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2020)

^^^

I suspect classic may have met his match.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> ^^^
> I suspect classic may have met his match.


In which case it'll not be me that'll have to check the post, before posting.


----------



## screenman (18 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not a conservative amount, then stand back and enjoy the fruits of your labour, as you lay on the green grass?



It is only a liberal amount that will protect the dome, I have the ideal hairstyle for a swimmer.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2020)

I am bored............


----------



## monkers (18 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I am bored............



Something to watch for 13 minutes, not available on youtube ...

https://player.bfi.org.uk/free/film/watch-racing-cyclist-1966-online


----------



## Drago (18 May 2020)

Neighbours have chipped down their willow tree today. It never bothered me, it's well away from the houses, but is tpreslly opened up the view out t'back.


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2020)

Night Sue Ellen


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Sue Ellen


Night JR


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

It's raining. This is a good thing.

I'm awake. This is a bad thing.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's raining. This is a good thing.
> 
> I'm awake. This is a bad thing.


Raining here too. I was thinking about an early short spin so it's either put up with the rain which I don't mind too much or wait till later when it is dry but windy again which is worse!. Lol. I'm not in the mood for a long ride so an hour or two in the rain now might be the easier option.


----------



## GM (19 May 2020)

Good morning all.....


----------



## monkers (19 May 2020)

Good morning all. I'm trying to get myself together to get out early this morning - the traffic seems back to pre-covid levels around here already.

I live on a peninsula in a retirement area of a dormitory town that attracts visitors, so there tends to always be plenty of traffic due to that mixed picture. It's said to be the town with the biggest population number without a rail station so car dependency tends to be high. Beyond the peninsula is Fareham, a town with one of the highest rates of car ownership. The roads leading out through Fareham can be very congested, so breaking out of here is not so simple. I'm going to study the map for a decent circular route that I can do regularly away from the traffic and pollution.

It's a very grey looking day though and being the softy southerner that I am, I'm not keen on cycling in the rain.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
Wonder if @Mo1959 or @PaulSB would mind me sending my water butt for a fill up?


----------



## screenman (19 May 2020)

Morning all, up and away another great exciting day is upon us, grab it with excitement and make the most of it, I am going to drink this coffee beside me and think about getting up, have fun.


----------



## screenman (19 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Wonder if @Mo1959 or @PaulSB would mind me sending my water butt for a fill up?



You could have dropped it off here, firstly it has been raining overnight, secondly I have a tank with 4000 litres of rainwater in.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 May 2020)

screenman said:


> You could have dropped it off here, firstly it has been raining overnight, secondly I have a tank with 4000 litres of rainwater in.


That'd keep my soft fruit happy for a while


----------



## dave r (19 May 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (19 May 2020)

I have risen!

Opticians this afternoon. First real contact with a human being outside the household in 2 months.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Opticians this afternoon. First real contact with a human being outside the household in 2 months.


Intentional pun of course


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

Well, a miserable start weather wise. This wasn't supposed to happen.
The plan is to go for a walk around the municiple golf course while hunting for ellusive lost golf balls.
Next is a call at the butcher to get burgers for tomorrows BBQ.
Later this afternoon is my FIRST ride for at least 6 weeks WOOHOO. Lets hope its not raining I have no wet weather stuff apart from the jacket.


----------



## Paulus (19 May 2020)

Morning all, a bit cloudy at the moment, but is due to be sunny later on. 
Dog walking is the order of the day. MrsP wants to go on a longer walk by the river Lea later on this afternoon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Yesterday saw me leaving Glasgow on my lockdown LEJOG, looking at a more detailed map later, it turns out that I cycled past Bowling Basin where Mrs Tenkay and I started our Glasgow to Edinburgh Brommie expedition last year.

We had a delivery from one of the local pubs yesterday evening, 4 pints of 6d Gold from the Sixpenny Handley brewery, plus 4 pints of " Gurt Coconuts" from Cerne Abbas brewery. The " Coconuts" is a coconut infused milk stout which is finished off in Rum casks, 6.7% 😯, it's like drinking a Bounty Bar 👍

Hair Clippers arrived late yesterday, wallpapering scissors have been located, so today may well see me tackle the barbering 😯 might need a couple of pints of "Coconuts" to steady my nerves before I start 🤔

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🏃🚶🌞


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Wonder if @Mo1959 or @PaulSB would mind me sending my water butt for a fill up?


Certainly be glad to help Ian - very high quality water we have here in Lancashire


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, up and away another great exciting day is upon us, grab it with excitement and make the most of it, I am going to drink this coffee beside me and think about getting up, have fun.


Good Lord, this is just a bit too enthusiastic for the amount of sleep I've had.


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hair Clippers arrived late yesterday, wallpapering scissors have been located, so today may well see me tackle the barbering 😯 might need a couple of pints of "Coconuts" to steady my nerves before I start.



You'll also need a plumb line, pencil and be sure to check the pattern repeat.


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

@Tenkaykev you've probably told us this before but I forget. How are you doing your virtual LEJOG?

I have a friend who is doing s virtual ride round the British coastline. After every real life ride he plots those miles on to the route he created to ride round Britain.

He also created a challenge for his wife, a virtual walk to the south coast again using real life miles plotted on a virtual route.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2020)

Good morning. Horrible night here. High winds and rain all night.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Tenkaykev you've probably told us this before but I forget. How are you doing your virtual LEJOG?
> 
> I have a friend who is doing s virtual ride round the British coastline. After every real life ride he plots those miles on to the route he created to ride round Britain.
> 
> He also created a challenge for his wife, a virtual walk to the south coast again using real life miles plotted on a virtual route.



We're using Rouvy AR ( currently free to use as it is in Beta)
Following a route that someone who cycled it in real life has uploaded. 

You get the route superimposed over a Google earth image and your icon moves along the route as you progress.
After finishing for the day your ride is uploaded and saved. When you recommence you move your icon to the previous finishing point and continue from there. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

So moving on to today. We've had overnight rain which has now stopped, sky seems to be clearing, it's still and 11C. 

Riding at 9.30 so I need to WhatsApp the lady I'm cycling with as she was wavering with the forecast last night.

Noticed quite a lot of weed seedlings in my onions last night. Need to whizz those out and mulch before this rain encourages germination. Also have to pot up my purple Kale and Cavolo Nero. Then it's deciding where to squeeze in the courgettes - I've run out of space already - it may have to be in the asparagus bed.


----------



## screenman (19 May 2020)

I am playing with some dents today and I am looking forward to them, social distancing will certainly be in force.


----------



## Drago (19 May 2020)

Lovely day here, already warming up, 25°C and sunshine forecast.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2020)

Morning all 



Tenkaykev said:


> We had a delivery from one of the local pubs yesterday evening, 4 pints of 6d Gold from the Sixpenny Handley brewery......


We dropped in to the tap room at the Sixpenny Handley brewery last year. Cracking little place. Recommended if you are ever in the area.







The brewery is run by a guy who was involved in television programme production. He's got a very interesting memorabilia collection scattered around the place, including stuff like genuine Cybermen masks and the original gunge tank from Noel Edmonds House Party.


----------



## monkers (19 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Hair Clippers arrived late yesterday,* wallpapering scissors have been located*, so today may well see me tackle the barbering 😯 might need a couple of pints of "Coconuts" to steady my nerves before I start 🤔
> 
> Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🏃🚶🌞



Good morning.
Tis always best to limber up with a song I feel  ...


View: https://youtu.be/NYIorYcIc2Y


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Yesterday saw me leaving Glasgow on my lockdown LEJOG, looking at a more detailed map later, it turns out that I cycled past Bowling Basin where Mrs Tenkay and I started our Glasgow to Edinburgh Brommie expedition last year.
> 
> ...


Tenkay.
Will you give me a link to the hair clippers please.
I am starting to look like a cross between Ken Dod on a bad day and Trump on, well on any day really


----------



## Drago (19 May 2020)

I've just farted, and 2 seconds later got a noseful. Proof that fabric face masks are of little use in stopping the coronavirus.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

Sadly our golf ball hunting walk is not going to happen. MrsD has got up with, shall I say, a delicate gut . As all public toilets are closed she prefers to stay close to home. For the good of the nation I have agreed with her


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I've just farted, and 2 seconds later got a noseful. Proof that fabric face masks are of little use in stopping the coronavirus.


I let rip yesterday. I told MrsD that it was purely for research purposes and I was merely checking that she hadn't lost her sense of smell.
She was not amused.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Tenkay.
> Will you give me a link to the hair clippers please.
> I am starting to look like a cross between Ken Dod on a bad day and Trump on, well on any day really




If it goes on much longer I'll be like a silver haired old hippy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I've just farted, and 2 seconds later got a noseful. Proof that fabric face masks are of little use in stopping the coronavirus.


I thought that


Dave7 said:


> Tenkay.
> Will you give me a link to the hair clippers please.
> I am starting to look like a cross between Ken Dod on a bad day and Trump on, well on any day really


 
They showed up as out of stock. I ordered mine anyway on Friday, they said they would email when back in stock and they arrived yesterday evening. 
I paid £29.99 



View: https://smile.amazon.co.uk/dp/B012F8MS9A/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_w24WEbB71BD7Q


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I thought that
> 
> They showed up as out of stock. I ordered mine anyway on Friday, they said they would email when back in stock and they arrived yesterday evening.
> I paid £29.99
> ...



Let me know how it goes.
Before and after photos are mandatory


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

dave r said:


> If it goes on much longer I'll be like a silver haired old hippy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 523309


Well you started it 





Considering I normally have a 4&2 this is very very long.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Certainly be glad to help Ian - very high quality water we have here in Lancashire


Very kind sir, thank you. I'd be happy to trade it for a little of our sunshine if that might help.


----------



## monkers (19 May 2020)

Day 7 with the bike.

Stuck to my guns and effected an early escape. I had a birthday card to post so walked to the post box. The air was still and quiet, no traffic noise just the peaceful sound of bird song. A better morning then than the window assessment had foretold. Back home, then in the saddle before 6:30. I'd barely covered a quarter mile before I was cold, so home for another layer and gloves. And then of course I forgot to reset the GPS, so no data for this morning.

I struck out from Lee towards Gosport. I wish I'd kept the photos of the former handiwork of the road painters. They had shortened 'Gosport' to 'G.Spot' in their road markings at one time along this route.  [insert own joke here] 





I took a back route towards Elson that features a fairly quaint bridge from which a decent view can be had towards the naval base at Portsmouth in one direction and a pleasing rather than exceptional estuary view to the other.












There was a grey hulk of a ship across the water which I take to be the new HMS Liz. Despite its great bulk it really is not so easy to see. I guess you could say that's effective design.














A few pedal turns later to Priddy's Hard brought this signboard into view.

To the right of the sign is the entrance and a yard with some imposing looking vintage weaponry - not exactly my thing, but this is a town with an extensive naval history.






At some traffic lights going towards Fareham a serious cyclist pulled along side. I say 'serious' because he looked me up and down without a word or a blink and then took off as fast as his legs could take him. I held his back wheel at a constant 10metres or so for something approaching a kilometre, but rounding a bend put us in a strong a colder headwind where he had more puff in his chest and more power in his legs. I turned off onto a cycle path that had more protection from the wind and rode that mostways back to Gosport.

I didn't feel quite ready to end and make for the home run, so instead I deviated off towards Stokes Bay. I didn't much care for the combination of bar-shaking coarse tarmac, potholes, gradient and wind resistance, but the eventual view of the Solent made it worthwhile. I kept the sea in view as much as possible back to Lee resisted by a fairly stiff sea breeze, and homeward, sensing that fuel starvation was setting in by then.

The conditions hadn't made me feel like pushing too hard and I stopped a few times to take some pics. No data this morning but I'll guess at about 12 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2020)

............and the first proper rain after a long dry spell has caused a bad accident just a couple of miles out of town. You would think drivers would realise how greasy the roads are with the first rain. Hope it's not too serious. Road currently closed and a diversion in place.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well you started it
> View attachment 523316
> 
> 
> ...


Did mine last week.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have a friend who is doing s virtual ride round the British coastline. After every real life ride he plots those miles on to the route he created to ride round Britain.


This weekend I was due to be at this year's Cycle Touring Festival in Clitheroe, after which I planned to set off on a non-virtual tour around said coastline. 😥

Had even applied for a visa to cross the border into Lancs.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Did mine last week.
> 
> View attachment 523322


You did your own or got your wife to do it??
Looks good.....what did you use ?


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 May 2020)

On the personal grooming front, for those looking for an anti-hippy solution, I've found a set of Philips 5000 clippers does the job for me.

If you follow the above link, you'll also find helpful advice on grooming chest and torso hair!


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You did your own or got your wife to do it??
> Looks good.....what did you use ?


Always do my own. Saved a small fortune over the years.
Currently using a Wahl hair and beard trimmer.
I go over it with a safety razor afterwards to remove any long hairs I may have missed.
Takes me about 20 minutes to do the job.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

I dont want to get involved in the main Corona Virus threads so this is just for us oldies as this is our own private members club 
Just read the latest stats re CV deaths in Warrington.
113 at the main hospital
75 in care homes etc.
Me and MrsD are going nowhere


----------



## screenman (19 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I've just farted, and 2 seconds later got a noseful. Proof that fabric face masks are of little use in stopping the coronavirus.



Maybe not but if I stood in front of you with nothing on and had a P you would get wet, if I had pants on I would get wet but you would not.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> If you follow the above link, you'll also find helpful advice on grooming chest and torso hair!


That may come in handy for MrsD.
Dont you dare tell her I said that.


----------



## screenman (19 May 2020)

I can keep my normal style haircut as long as we have pledge in stock.


----------



## Drago (19 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Maybe not but if I stood in front of you with nothing on and had a P you would get wet, if I had pants on I would get wet but you would not.


I'm not sure that watersports are responsible for spreading the virus, although I don't get out much these days...


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2020)

Some boys with their toys stopped in the street just now!


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Some boys with their toys stopped in the street just now!
> 
> View attachment 523346
> 
> ...


That 35, no cab, needs a bit more air in the left rear.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> That 35, no cab, needs a bit more air in the left rear.


It's the wrong shade of red as well.
Surprised you didn't notice that.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's the wrong shade of red as well.
> Surprised you didn't notice that.


The 65 was a darker red than the 35, many of which were painted grey when production started. You decide,





Bearing in mind Mo was shooting through glass.


----------



## Drago (19 May 2020)

Lance O'Classic, you are one sad mofo...but I do approve!


----------



## Paulus (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Tenkay.
> Will you give me a link to the hair clippers please.
> I am starting to look like a cross between Ken Dod on a bad day and Trump on, well on any day really



There are still some on Ebay, I bought some the other week.
Have a look at these, still in stock.


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

@dave r @Dave7 @Dirk - goodness you have all that hair and cut it off!!! I'll send my address, you can post me some...... meanwhile I'll join @screenman in the Pledge bracket. 😀


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

I have one of these which I find excellent for my beard, ears, nose, eyebrows and a small tidy up if I can't get to the barber's. My son uses one for his shaven head look.

https://images.app.goo.gl/YEsUEsNEXjDceCbU9


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

A wet, easy 30 miler this morning. Chucked in a well known local climb, Stoney Lane, as the lady I was riding with hadn't climbed it before.

Still raining so allotment work is postponed for a while. Perhaps I can get up there this afternoon. Next I shall have a brew, cheese and chutney sandwich and contemplate tidying the garage.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> The 65 was a darker red than the 35, many of which were painted grey when production started. You decide,
> View attachment 523355
> 
> 
> Bearing in mind Mo was shooting through glass.


Nah - it's been done with a rattle can from Halfords. You can see the runs.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A wet, easy 30 miler this morning. Chucked in a well known local climb, Stoney Lane, as the lady I was riding with hadn't climbed it before.
> 
> Still raining so allotment work is postponed for a while. Perhaps I can get up there this afternoon. Next I shall have a brew, cheese and chutney sandwich and contemplate tidying the garage.



You need to send the rain this way, my garden is gasping, I'm watering every night.


----------



## Paulus (19 May 2020)

dave r said:


> You need to send the rain this way, my garden is gasping, I'm watering every night.


Same down here. No rain now for 4 weeks. There may be some on thursday though


----------



## GM (19 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @dave r @Dave7 @Dirk - goodness you have all that hair and cut it off!!! I'll send my address, you can post me some...... meanwhile I'll join @screenman in the Pledge bracket. 😀




I was just going to post the same. I think if I had hair like that I'd keep it!  I'm having my usual 0.5 cut this afternoon, my son normally does it been doing it for the last 10 years at least, saved a fortune!... here's what we use....


----------



## pawl (19 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning.
> Tis always best to limber up with a song I feel  ...
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/NYIorYcIc2Y





Your going back a bit As an infant I remember my dad singing 🎤 that song


----------



## pawl (19 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I can keep my normal style haircut as long as we have pledge in stock.



I find medium grade sand paper gives an acceptable finish


----------



## monkers (19 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Your going back a bit As an infant I remember my dad singing 🎤 that song



Written and composed by *Robert P. Weston* & *Fred J. Barnes* - 1909 
My maternal grandfather used to sing it. Old music hall song.


----------



## pawl (19 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You'll also need a plumb line, pencil and be sure to check the pattern repeat.


I draw rabbits on mine.They look like hairs from a distance


----------



## pawl (19 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Written and composed by *Robert P. Weston* & *Fred J. Barnes* - 1909
> My maternal grandfather used to sing it. Old music hall song.




I don’t go back that far 😠😠😠😠


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I dont want to get involved in the main Corona Virus threads so this is just for us oldies as this is our own private members club
> Just read the latest stats re CV deaths in Warrington.
> 113 at the main hospital
> 75 in care homes etc.
> Me and MrsD are going nowhere


No new coronavirus cases in Devon for the first time in 2 months.
https://www.devonlive.com/news/devo...kCopy&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nah - it's been done with a rattle can from Halfords. You can see the runs.


You can buy the correct shade in aerosol form anyway.




Note that the one above is the newer version.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Lance O'Classic, you are one sad mofo...but I do approve!


Precision Paints will match the colour from a paint chip sent to them, for any colour.

At least the Fordson has been done with orange wheels and not plain grey


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

dave r said:


> You need to send the rain this way, my garden is gasping, I'm watering every night.


Once my allotment is fully watered I will......


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

Right. Another question for the oldies.
Just done a 10 miler. Very pleasant but it let me know its been a while.

Question........
Going down one of the lanes what did I see walking towards me on the road??
I will accept 5 guesses then put a photo on.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right. Another question for the oldies.
> Just done a 10 miler. Very pleasant but it let me know its been a while.
> 
> Question........
> ...


Ducklings?


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Ducklings?


No.
Not giving any clues just yet although you may deserve one


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right. Another question for the oldies.
> Just done a 10 miler. Very pleasant but it let me know its been a while.
> 
> Question........
> ...


OK. "What" not who, so more likely to be an animal. "Walking" rather than hopping so that narrows things a little.
It's "for the oldies," so what might they recognise, that the young uns like me wouldn't?

Bullocks!


----------



## slow scot (19 May 2020)

Eight Aberdonians looking for a five pence piece they heard someone had dropped?


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 May 2020)

slow scot said:


> Eight Aberdonians looking for a five pence piece they heard someone had dropped?


Amateurs. A Yorkshireman would have had his hand under it before it hit the ground.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> OK. "What" not who, so more likely to be an animal. "Walking" rather than hopping so that narrows things a little.
> It's "for the oldies," so what might they recognise, that the young uns like me wouldn't?
> 
> Bullocks!


No need to get nasty.
Ohh Bullocks
No, afraid not.
Don't let me sway you with the "oldies". I just wanted to keep it as a bit of fun for us for now 
I may put the photo on general cycling later.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

slow scot said:


> Eight Aberdonians looking for a five pence piece they heard someone had dropped?


The adjudicator has not accepted that as a serious guess. So there are still 3 left.
So far Dirk is nearest though a long way off.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The adjudicator has not accepted that as a serious guess. So there are still 3 left.
> So far Dirk is nearest though a long way off.


A swan?


----------



## screenman (19 May 2020)

Elephant.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right. Another question for the oldies.
> Just done a 10 miler. Very pleasant but it let me know its been a while.
> 
> Question........
> ...


Badger?


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> A swan?


Think bigger. MUCH MUCH bigger.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The adjudicator has not accepted that as a serious guess. So there are still 3 left.
> So far Dirk is nearest though a long way off.


I know we're now over the quota, but maybe that clue helped a bit.

Ostrich?


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Elephant.


Now I did say Dirk was on the right track with birdy type things 
The adjudicator has not accepted this.
2 guesses left.
Anyone who guesses correctly get the pair of winter bloomers Welshie left here in November.
Not washed but hey ho.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now I did say Dirk was on the right track with birdy type things
> The adjudicator has not accepted this.
> 2 guesses left.
> Anyone who guesses correctly get the pair of winter bloomers Welshie left here in November.
> Not washed but hey ho.


Wait! Wait! I want to retract my response!
(No offence, Welshie )


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2020)

I think your ostrich might be a good guess. Seems to have happened before down there! https://www.cheshire-live.co.uk/news/chester-cheshire-news/ostrich-killed-m56-motorway-after-5216280


----------



## GM (19 May 2020)

A pack of emu's ....


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

My photo seems to have disappeared. I will try again.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wait! Wait! I want to retract my response!
> (No offence, Welshie )


They make a seriously good bed spread.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 May 2020)

GM said:


> A pack of emu's ....
> 
> View attachment 523398


That would be a mob of emus.
Tsk, where's Classic when you need him.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My photo seems to have disappeared. I will try again.
> View attachment 523399


Ah, so a Bernie Clifton in stealth mode?


----------



## screenman (19 May 2020)

Emu.


----------



## Drago (19 May 2020)

Nah. It's a dodo.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> That would be a mob of emus.
> Tsk, where's Classic when you need him.


Noted, for later use


----------



## screenman (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Think bigger. MUCH MUCH bigger.



BADGER


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> They make a seriously good bed spread.


What makes a good bedspread? Bloomers or ostrich fathers........................


----------



## monkers (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right. Another question for the oldies.
> Just done a 10 miler. Very pleasant but it let me know its been a while.
> 
> Question........
> ...



Peacock?


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> What makes a good bedspread? Bloomers or ostrich fathers........................


I suppose feather filled bloomers would be good for winter. You may have hit on a brilliant idea there


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I suppose feather filled bloomers would be good for winter. You may have hit on a brilliant idea there


Can you cycle as fast as that can run though?


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can you cycle as fast as that can run though?


What? Welshie or the Ostrich


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What? Welshie or the Ostrich


Well you've got one part, but no filling for it...


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Noted, for later use


Y'know that does have a certain ring to it. 🤔
I fear I may have unwittingly uncovered Classic's identity ...

View: https://youtu.be/xlYcaSvfYWw


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I suppose feather filled bloomers would be good for winter. You may have hit on a brilliant idea there


They would tickle Welshie's fancy, I'd wager.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Y'know that does have a certain ring to it. 🤔
> I fear I may have unwittingly uncovered Classic's identity ...
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/xlYcaSvfYWw



Do you answer though

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JiI91igl180


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can you cycle as fast as that can run though?


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2020)

Mrs P has been making face masks. I'm sure she's taking the Mick......

I'm Rovers till I die, Rovers till I die. I know I am, I'm sure I am, I'm Rovers till I die


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has been making face masks. I'm sure she's taking the Mick......
> 
> I'm Rovers till I die, Rovers till I die. I know I am, I'm sure I am, I'm Rovers till I die
> 
> View attachment 523448


Tomorrow morning you may find that you are short one pair of undies


----------



## Poacher (19 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My photo seems to have disappeared. I will try again.
> View attachment 523399


Hecky-copecky! That egret must have cornered a whole shoal of trout!


----------



## screenman (20 May 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2020)

Morning. It's maybe still overcast but it's feeling very warm. I'm perspiring after drinking my morning coffee. Need to get out for a wander. Hopefully manage a  later, although not feeling very energetic.


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

Good morning everyone. Looks brighter here this morning - though I haven't been out the door to test it. No home-made bread this morning to put the Frank cooper's on  Fruit 'n' fibre it is then. Now I've sat down without having a Yorkyshire brew - what am I like? Erm ... don't answer that.

Hope to be in the saddle before seven, but not sure I feel like doing more than ten this morning. We'll see.


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

Wakey waaaakey!!
Who used to say that ?
Morning all. 25° promised here.
Todays plans are......
Coffee. Being consumed as I type.
An Aldi trip at 07.30.
Breakfast
Golf at 10.00. Will be home by 12.30
Bit of gardening
Or
Bike ride......which one ???
BBQ** I got burgers and tomato sausages from the butchers yesterday and they do look nice. Add them to the wine I will get from Aldi = a double yum 
**bit more nude sunbathing but not while I'm cooking the sausages


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 May 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## dave r (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Wakey waaaakey!!
> Who used to say that ?
> Morning all. 25° promised here.
> Todays plans are......
> ...



Billy Cotton, Saturday night The Billy Cotton Band Show.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning everyone. Looks brighter here this morning - though I haven't been out the door to test it. No home-made bread this morning to put the Frank cooper's on  Fruit 'n' fibre it is then. Now I've sat down without having a Yorkyshire brew - what am I like? Erm ... don't answer that.
> 
> Hope to be in the saddle before seven, but not sure I feel like doing more than ten this morning. We'll see.


I have half a home made loaf left i can spare a slice if you wish.
What bread do you make ?
By hand or machine ?
I usually make wholemeal with some white to help it rise. In a machine.
I must check out that Frank Cooper marmalade......I had never heard of it before this week.


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Wakey waaaakey!!
> Who used to say that ?



Billy Cotton  I used to like the Billy Cotton Band show.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Billy Cotton  I used to like the Billy Cotton Band show.


And his right hand man was ???


----------



## dave r (20 May 2020)

Good morning people, its  and warm this morning, car cleaning this morning, and I need to have a tidy up in the shed.


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And his right hand man was ???



Oh you mean the trombonist? Can't remember for a minute - it'll come after my second cup of Yorkyshire I hope. 

Oh 'Somebody Stole My Gal' 

Did you know that BC was a successful racing driver too?


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Another warm day promised. Quite a tiring day yesterday, this week's club challenge was 3k and I pushed quite hard. A quick change and then straight onto the turbo for a spin to the head of Loch Lomond. 

I've got the makings of Barm Brack on the go, changed the recipe a bit and the fruit has been soaking overnight in a mixture of coconut ale and rum😁

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🚶🏃🌞


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Oh you mean the trombonist? Can't remember for a minute - it'll come after my second cup of Yorkyshire I hope.
> 
> Oh 'Somebody Stole My Gal'
> 
> Did you know that BC was a successful racing driver too?


I had in mind "Greavsey" or similar.
I just googled it, It was Breezey.
Apparently BC was also a pilot and owned his own plane. Also a good footballer.
Died 1969.
Ahhh when TV was good!!


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have half a home made loaf left i can spare a slice if you wish.
> What bread do you make ?
> By hand or machine ?
> I usually make wholemeal with some white to help it rise. In a machine.
> I must check out that Frank Cooper marmalade......I had never heard of it before this week.



I bought a Panasonic bread machine. £150 for their top model seven or eight years ago. Might be the best thing I ever bought, Results are superb.

I variously make wholemeal, granary, fruit loaf, the occasional white. Oh and pizza bread, that's really good too. I wish I'd bought one before.

I recommend Frank Cooper's - a bit dearer than Golden Shred mind.


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I had in mind "Greavsey" or similar.
> I just googled it, It was Breezey.
> Apparently BC was also a pilot and owned his own plane. Also a good footballer.
> Died 1969.
> Ahhh when TV was good!!



I don't remember it as Breezey, though I guess that must be right.

My brain keeps repeating Jimmy Greaves, but I'm sure that's not right. 

Hold on ... it's coming I think ... Jimmy Edwards? The trombonist I mean.


----------



## screenman (20 May 2020)

Big brother is going fishing today and I have tried to talk him out of it as he is 85 and should be staying in, he has asked me to go along with him, one part of me says no, the other part says I should go to keep an eye on him, bit shaky on his feet and a riverbank is not a good combination. I am not keen on fishing but in the past I have put up with going for the reason I mentioned.


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 May 2020)

After @Dave7 's 'quiz' yesterday, look what popped into my YT feed this morning:

View: https://youtu.be/kotWv4MCxNI


----------



## dave r (20 May 2020)

monkers said:


> I don't remember it as Breezey, though I guess that must be right.
> 
> My brain keeps repeating Jimmy Greaves, but I'm sure that's not right.
> 
> Hold on ... it's coming I think ... Jimmy Edwards? The trombonist I mean.




https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Edwards


----------



## Drago (20 May 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2020)

Good morning. I have been browsing the web and forgot to say morning to the rabble.

Misty start to the day here but it's going to be a nice day. 

I see the silver surfers have been trying to outdo each other. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!



I wish my loaf had, but I forgot to put one on last night


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, 
It's already sunny and very warm here, so a nice early walk with the dog across the fields. It was really busy by 8.30 yesterday morning with picknickers and the like. Unfortunately there is now a lot of rubbish strewn around. I will take my litter picker with me and collect as much as possible, there are plenty of bins around. People are so lazy and thoughtless. I will be wearing gloves by the way. 
Then, before it gets too warm I will be out on the bike for an hour or so, stopping at the local grocers for some fresh fruit on the way home. 
Then a bit of pottering in the garden with a beer or three.


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2020)

Good morning. Paradise revisited. Thanks for the rain Lord now it's sunny. 12C and still.

Heading out with a great friend at 9.00 for 60+ miles in to *Lancashire's *undiscovered and beautiful Ribble Valley.  Bacon and egg barm at Potter's Barn around 12.15 

I need to pot on my kale today and find somewhere to plant courgettes and sweet peas. We are heading for a highly productive season but I've overdone it a bit! Not an inch to spare. Hoping the garlic come ready early as I need the space for autumn/winter kale.


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2020)

@Dave7 another shout for Frank Cooper's. Oxford Vintage is my favourite. A treat in my house as it's three times the price of our usual. I guess you might have a Booth's you pass from time to time? If so their Stute Thick Cut is highly recommended - £1/340gm and made in Bristol.

Booth's is a wonderful food shop but very expensive and a cheap quality product is really unusual for them.


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

I'm still here after promising myself to be out early.  Got involved in a pointless argument with a numpty in the 'Any good jokes thread'. After managing to resist the urge to bid him 'on yer bike' it's time to get on mine. See you all later.


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2020)

Oooo........ fight, fight.......Paul rushes over to jokes to thread.....


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

Morning all 

@Dave7 - wasn't Billy Cotton's right hand man Alan Breeze?
I used to like him a lot as a kid.

Off out for a ride on the posh bike today - dunno whether to go moors or coast.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

monkers said:


> I don't remember it as Breezey, though I guess that must be right.
> 
> My brain keeps repeating Jimmy Greaves, but I'm sure that's not right.
> 
> Hold on ... it's coming I think ... Jimmy Edwards? The trombonist I mean.


Oh yes. I recall that.
It is the other guy who was Breezey (Alan Breeze I think).


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

@Mo1959 @welsh dragon . A confession for you.
Was at Aldi for 07 30 today.
Being a man, so as to make sure I didn't forget my credit card I put it in my shoe.
Got the trolley and just about to go in the store when I had an "oh sh*t" moment.
I had put different shoes on .
Trolley back, dash back home, start again


----------



## GM (20 May 2020)

Morning all... Had a restless night, it was my turn to sleep with the dog 🐶 ( Dirk) 

My lovely wife has just brought me a cup of tea up, so all's well now. Enjoy your day peeps! 🌈


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 @welsh dragon . A confession for you.
> Was at Aldi for 07 30 today.
> Being a man, so as to make sure I didn't forget my credit card I put it in my shoe.
> Got the trolley and just about to go in the store when I had an "oh sh*t" moment.
> ...


Lol...........that's the kind of daft things I do. Seem to be getting worse the older I get. Reasonably intelligent, but dippy and not a lot of common sense at times!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 @welsh dragon . A confession for you.
> Was at Aldi for 07 30 today.
> Being a man, so as to make sure I didn't forget my credit card I put it in my shoe.
> Got the trolley and just about to go in the store when I had an "oh sh*t" moment.
> ...




 what a numpty. If I had been the checkout person and you took your credit card out of your shoe, .


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2020)

It's dulled over a bit again. I'm still not feeling the energy or enthusiasm for a ride so far.


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's dulled over a bit again. I'm still not feeling the energy or enthusiasm for a ride so far.



I have the opposite problem ... came home because I was just too hot. Appreciate that is due to my lack of fitness, but now a puddle of sweat.


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oooo........ fight, fight.......Paul rushes over to jokes to thread.....



Thankfully a mod has intervened and removed it.


----------



## gavroche (20 May 2020)

Bonjour les retraites et futur retraites. today but still a bit cool at the moment. Off to take Molly for a walk and then, I believe my wife has work in store for me.  Might go for a long walk then.


----------



## pawl (20 May 2020)

monkers said:


> I don't remember it as Breezey, though I guess that must be right.
> 
> My brain keeps repeating Jimmy Greaves, but I'm sure that's not right.
> 
> Hold on ... it's coming I think ... Jimmy Edwards? The trombonist I mean.




Alan Breeze. Comes to mind.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2020)

I am too young to remember that.


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2020)

I am totally astonished. Went to the coop this morning 0830. Only one person outside in the queue and when I got in I was able to get nearly everything I went for. No green vegetables such as cabbage tho’ but got a cauliflower instead. It has only taken them about 3 months to get the shelves stocked properly.
Started off a typical West Highland morning ie dampish but mild with little wind. In a month or so midge heaven for them but hell for us. Sun is now out and it looks like a nice day in prospect so triking time again.


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

I have no memory of the name, but when I googled I recognised the face. As a child I adored Jimmy Edwards though because I had a fascinations for both the trombone and his madcap humour.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I am totally astonished. Went to the coop this morning 0830. Only one person outside in the queue and when I got in I was able to get nearly everything I went for. No green vegetables such as cabbage tho’ but got a cauliflower instead. It has only taken them about 3 months to get the shelves stocked properly.
> Started off a typical West Highland morning ie dampish but mild with little wind. In a month or so midge heaven for them but hell for us. Sun is now out and it looks like a nice day in prospect so triking time again.



We were due to travel up to visit our daughter in Edinburgh yesterday. 
Next trip up was scheduled for September with a visit to Tiree, fingers crossed about that one.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Paradise revisited. Thanks for the rain Lord now it's sunny. 12C and still.
> 
> Heading out with a great friend at 9.00 for 60+ miles in to *Lancashire's *undiscovered and beautiful Ribble Valley.  Bacon and egg barm at Potter's Barn around 12.15
> 
> I need to pot on my kale today and find somewhere to plant courgettes and sweet peas. We are heading for a highly productive season but I've overdone it a bit! Not an inch to spare. Hoping the garlic come ready early as I need the space for autumn/winter kale.


We'll have the Bowland Rural District back, stolen from us on April Fools Day 1974.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2020)

I have bimbled. Gorgeous day here. 11 miles done with virtually no traffic on the roads. Lots of signs telling people to turn round or go home.


----------



## GM (20 May 2020)

Back to marmalade....I used to buy a couple of big jars of ...


from Costco every time I went there, but haven't been there since February before the lockdown. I've got a supermarket delivery on Friday I think I've got a Frank Cooper jar on order. Oh well, I'll have to make do I suppose!


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

Phew! It's thar'ot out there! 
Just back from my ride.
Only did 15 miles because of the heat and the fact that I'd forgotten to take my bidon.
Still, I averaged 17 mph which ain't too bad I suppose.


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Alan Breeze. Comes to mind.





Dirk said:


> Phew! It's thar'ot out there!
> Just back from my ride.
> Only did 15 miles because of the heat and the fact that I'd forgotten to take my bidon.
> *Still, I averaged 17 mph which ain't too bad I suppose.*



That'd be good going on a cool day, very good at this temperature.
I'm inspired - will try again after a light lunch.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

monkers said:


> That'd be good going on a cool day, very good at this temperature.
> I'm inspired - will try again after a light lunch.


I've done a 20 mph average on that route before now.
Think me legs is gerrin' owder......


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've done a 20 mph average on that route before now.
> Think me legs is gerrin' owder......



You could consider that a decent amateur TT pace on a course with a hill or two.  I'd not manage it these days I don't think.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 May 2020)

Hello all, I’ve been following this thread for a few months now, hopefully you don’t mind me posting to it from time to time. I had to give up work last summer and have no intention of working again so I guess that makes me retired. I’m still struggling to adjust to it though. 
Today is glorious here in Edinburgh, 20 perhaps 21 degrees and , quite possibly the best day we’re going to get all year. Enjoyed a couple of hours along the East Lothian coast this morning, now back to an afternoon of lockdown.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Hello all, I’ve been following this thread for a few months now, hopefully you don’t mind me posting to it from time to time. I had to give up work last summer and have no intention of working again so I guess that makes me retired. I’m still struggling to adjust to it though.
> Today is glorious here in Edinburgh, 20 perhaps 21 degrees and , quite possibly the best day we’re going to get all year. Enjoyed a couple of hours along the East Lothian coast this morning, now back to an afternoon of lockdown.




Welcome aboard.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Hello all, I’ve been following this thread for a few months now, hopefully you don’t mind me posting to it from time to time. I had to give up work last summer and have no intention of working again so I guess that makes me retired. I’m still struggling to adjust to it though.
> Today is glorious here in Edinburgh, 20 perhaps 21 degrees and , quite possibly the best day we’re going to get all year. Enjoyed a couple of hours along the East Lothian coast this morning, now back to an afternoon of lockdown.


If you ain't working and are financially self sufficient, then I would say that qualifies as being retired.
Mate of mine retired at 38, so I don't see age as a barrier.
Just don't mention w**k or j**s.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

monkers said:


> You could consider that a decent amateur TT pace on a course with a hill or two.  I'd not manage it these days I don't think.


Only ever did one 10 mile TT and was down in the 28 minute mark.
I've done several 113 mile TTs though and got down to the 1hr 13 m mark.


----------



## dave r (20 May 2020)

My Verenti Kilmeston, the most expensive and least used bike I've got, brought in 2010 out of a redundancy payment and used for Sunday rides, just after I retired I started using it on the turbo, I've now decided to sell the turbo so its been folded up and put away, I'll sell it later in the year. The bike is slightly too big for me, a 51cm frame, but the SRAM rival/apex gears work well and apart from evidence of hard use the bikes in good nick, so I need to decide keep or sell.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> what a numpty. If I had been the checkout person and you took your credit card out of your shoe, .


Hey you. I had a shower 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Welcome aboard.


Be careful Flick. If Welshie is nice to you it usually means she is after something


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

Two pints of GT Ales finest 'Blonde Ambition' light ale consumed whilst sitting in our sunny garden. Currently 27.3° out there. 
I think there was something in the corned beef sandwich that has caused me to go a bit sleepy.
Might have to have an executive power nap to work it off.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Be careful Flick. If Welshie is nice to you it usually means she is after something




Bad boy. Ssshh. Don't tell him that.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

Back from golf and sat enjoying a beer now.
Not played for months but today played the best I have for years.
A few miles from the course is a place called Earlstown. The plastics factory there has been on fire all day.


Edit.
My Bro just messaged me. They can see it from Birkenhead..... 25 miles away.


----------



## pawl (20 May 2020)

monkers said:


> I have no memory of the name, but when I googled I recognised the face. As a child I adored Jimmy Edwards though because I had a fascinations for both the trombone and his madcap humour.




Wasn’t he referred to asProf Jimmy Edwards.Did he have a program on radio called Whaco

I will have to cease reading this thread it’s dragging my memory back to the mid 40s


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Wasn’t he referred to asProf Jimmy Edwards.Did he have a program on radio called Whaco
> 
> I will have to cease reading this thread it’s dragging my memory back to the mid 40s



Doubly correct. 😊 I don't think I ever heard Waco though. Although he was not actually a professor, his father was.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Edwards

I was born in 57. I remember seeing him on telly from about 1959/60 I guess.

It's not that I know too much about him, as I kid I just loved the clowning he did with the trombone.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Doubly correct. 😊 I don't think I ever heard Waco though. Although he was not actually a professor, his father was.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Edwards
> 
> ...


Is that THE Jimmy Edwards with the handlebar moustache


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is that THE Jimmy Edwards with the handlebar moustache








''Edwards served in the Royal Air Force during the Second World War, commissioned in April 1942, awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross, and ended the war as a flight lieutenant. He served with No. 271 Squadron RAF, based in Doncaster, which took part in the D-Day landings.[1] His Dakota was shot down at Arnhem in 1944, resulting in facial injuries requiring plastic surgery, which he disguised with a huge handlebar moustache that became his trademark. Additionally, he was a member of the Guinea Pig Club. '' (from wiki)


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've done a 20 mph average on that route before now.Think me legs is gerrin' owder......


No more than any other part.

And maybe not as old as you think.
_"According to researchers, the body replaces itself with a largely new set of cells every *seven years to 10 years,* and some of our most important parts are revamped even more rapidly [sources: Stanford University, Northrup]."_


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2020)

Eventually mustered the enthusiasm for a ride. Jeez, it got a bit hot, especially on the hills. 56 miles with 3,333 feet of climbing. Happy enough with that considering I couldn't be bothered! Lol.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Only ever did one 10 mile TT and was down in the 28 minute mark.
> I've done *several 113 mile TTs* though and got down to the *1hr 13 m mark.*


Why aren't they in the record books?
100mph on pedal power!!


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 May 2020)

Afternoon all, what a lovely day it is . I was out the door for 10 am for a nice little two hour ride before it got too hot. Stopped at the sailing club , half way round to check on our boats and to have a drink. Reminded me how much I am missing sailing and my sailing friends. Think it could be months before we reopen. Other clubs are reopening for social sailing with out rescue boats but our lease with Severn Trent makes this impossible.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Eventually mustered the enthusiasm for a ride. Jeez, it got a bit hot, especially on the hills. 56 miles with 3,333 feet of climbing. Happy enough with that considering I couldn't be bothered! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 523634




 kudos No.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Be careful Flick. If Welshie is nice to you it usually means she is after something


_"The picture of The Fallen Madonna with the Big Boobies_!


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Eventually mustered the enthusiasm for a ride. Jeez, it got a bit hot, especially on the hills. 56 miles with 3,333 feet of climbing. Happy enough with that considering I couldn't be bothered! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 523634



Wow, nice one Mo.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why aren't they in the record books?
> 100mph on pedal power!!


I didn't say that was with pedal power.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

https://www.northdevongazette.co.uk...devon-s-beaches-despite-coronavirus-1-6662470

They'll spoil it for everyone!


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2020)

Oh what a fabulous ride. Found a new route to our favourite cafe. Many roads we've never ridden before - how did that happen so close to home. Great day out with a good friend.

Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/u7sU9VLZD6


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

The Traffic Wardens have had a busy day.

https://www.devonlive.com/news/devo...Us6chFHcyE_9gDlhY5cCdWyNrSXHsaKCmHPTASs9d9brI

There's been a constant stream of traffic outside our place since about 11 am.


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Eventually mustered the enthusiasm for a ride. Jeez, it got a bit hot, especially on the hills. 56 miles with 3,333 feet of climbing. Happy enough with that considering I couldn't be bothered! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 523634


That's a super ride Mo. 👏


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2020)

@Flick of the Elbow 

@welsh dragon @Exlaser2 - great pics!


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh what a fabulous ride. Found a new route to our favourite cafe. Many roads we've never ridden before - how did that happen so close to home. Great day out with a good friend.
> 
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/u7sU9VLZD6



Wow.  I didn't get far today before I became a puddle of sweat.  I'm waiting for it to cool off, but I won't be doing that distance.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Traffic Wardens have had a busy day.
> 
> https://www.devonlive.com/news/devo...Us6chFHcyE_9gDlhY5cCdWyNrSXHsaKCmHPTASs9d9brI
> 
> There's been a constant stream of traffic outside our place since about 11 am.


Misleading headline, you have Parking Enforcement Officers, not Traffic Wardens. I'd complain about lazy reporting if I were you.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Misleading headline, you have Parking Enforcement Officers, not Traffic Wardens. I'd complain about lazy reporting if I were you.


It's a local paper......what do you expect?


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2020)

OK - smiles time. I mainly ride with the club pensioners, six of us. The club has 181 members and I reckon I know +/- 100 to at least say hello to.

My mate Dave and I are in the cafe garden. Four other cyclists sat around, two more wander in, one wearing a Chorley shirt. We didn't recognise them. A bit later we were about to leave and decided we should say hello. A put on my CCC cap and walked over to say hello. Chatted a bit then one of the other riders said "I'm a Chorley member as well."

Long story short it turned out four pairs of cyclists sat in the garden all belong to CCC but had never met before. 😀

Just about to leave and two more of the pensioners walked in. More coffee purchased! I've never managed 90 minutes in a cafe before.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> https://www.northdevongazette.co.uk...devon-s-beaches-despite-coronavirus-1-6662470
> 
> They'll spoil it for everyone!


That is terrible. peanuts all of them.


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Traffic Wardens have had a busy day.
> 
> https://www.devonlive.com/news/devo...Us6chFHcyE_9gDlhY5cCdWyNrSXHsaKCmHPTASs9d9brI
> 
> There's been a constant stream of traffic outside our place since about 11 am.


Idiots. Selfish idiots. This is exactly the issue we discussed in the cafe today. I'd best not volunteer our conclusions


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Idiots. Selfish idiots. This is exactly the issue we discussed in the cafe today. I'd best not volunteer our conclusions


The beach car parks only opened on Monday.
I lost count of the number of London registered vehicles I saw on my ride this morning.
They just can't help themselves, can they?
I can see more restrictions on the way locally.


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Two pints of GT Ales finest 'Blonde Ambition' light ale consumed whilst sitting in our sunny garden. Currently 27.3° out there.
> I think there was something in the corned beef sandwich that has caused me to go a bit sleepy.
> Might have to have an executive power nap to work it off.


That might be the pickle.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That is terrible. peanuts all of them.





PaulSB said:


> Idiots. Selfish idiots. This is exactly the issue we discussed in the cafe today. I'd best not volunteer our conclusions


I called them ars*holes but this mod thing converted it to peanuts. Why would they do that??? Peanuts is nothing like it


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> The beach car parks only opened on Monday.
> I lost count of the number of London registered vehicles I saw on my ride this morning.
> They just can't help themselves, can they?
> I can see more restrictions on the way locally.


I can see vigilantes there soon.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can see vigilantes there soon.


I'm already organising them.....
Seriously though, there's thousands of Grockles coming down when they've been told that nothing is open.
All the public toilets are closed, pubs and cafes are closed. It's not going to be pleasant clearing up after this lot.
I can see there being traffic checks being introduced on the main roads.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2020)

I saw 5 or 6 hand made signs on my ride today telling everyone to go home. The locals are not happy bunnies


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We were due to travel up to visit our daughter in Edinburgh yesterday.
> Next trip up was scheduled for September with a visit to Tiree, fingers crossed about that one.


Unless there is a bad second wave you should be ok for September but distancing will be still in place and you may be recommended to bring food with you if self catering to avoid the local shops as too many customers would cause problems. The islands are very twitchy about people coming in from mainland although I think Tiree has already had some infection. Only been on Tiree once but have dived and fished around the area. My dive buddy was seasick once in Gunna Sound while in the water. Heavy swell in certain tidal conditions and we found the largest lobster I have ever seen living in the boiler of a wreck there.


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

Day 8 out on my bike.

It's 20 deg C outside, but to me feels hotter. Humid too. I've just been out to try a ride for the second time today - and for the second time I've come home in a puddle of sweat. I'd stripped down to a longish vest top and footless tights. I managed 8.1 miles in 28:22 - barely sporty. Data says average 17.2 mph, max speed 26.2.

The seafront was mobbed with visitors, car parking spaces all taken, pavements full, meandathals in the road. I had to brake and take evasive action a number of times. The sea breeze provided enough resistance to make me sweat a bit harder. Still panting (shhh ... don't tell my doctor) as I type and in need of a shower. 

One thing I've noticed; I'm eating less and moving more, and more vigorously at that, but somehow my weight is increasing. Maybe fat is turning to muscle mass and accounting for it? Is that even a thing? Or a fanciful notion?


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Unless there is a bad second wave you should be ok for September but distancing will be still in place and you may be recommended to bring food with you if self catering to avoid the local shops as too many customers would cause problems. The islands are very twitchy about people coming in from mainland although I think Tiree has already had some infection. Only been on Tiree once but have dived and fished around the area. My dive buddy was seasick once in Gunna Sound while in the water. Heavy swell in certain tidal conditions and we found the largest lobster I have ever seen living in the boiler of a wreck there.


Daughter and her 


monkers said:


> Day 8 out on my bike.
> 
> It's 20 deg C outside, but to me feels hotter. Humid too. I've just been out to try a ride for the second time today - and for the second time I've come home in a puddle of sweat. I'd stripped down to a longish vest top and footless tights. I managed 8.1 miles in 28:22 - barely sporty. Data says average 17.2 mph, max speed 26.2.
> 
> ...



It's a thing, muscle is denser than fat IIRC. I used to be quite interested in nutrition/endurance when I was doing a bit of distance running. 

With the heat it's a bit more difficult as our climate is a bit too varied. 
I was in one race where they delayed the start by over an hour as the "elite" runners had been delayed by traffic. 
Ended up running in 31 degrees at the warmest part of the day, oh how we laughed...


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's a local paper......what do you expect?


Them to get local information correct, at least. They'll never hit the tabloids with reporting like that.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> That might be the pickle.


He's doing that himself. Doesn't trust anyone else.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Day 8 out on my bike.
> 
> It's 20 deg C outside, but to me feels hotter. Humid too. I've just been out to try a ride for the second time today - and for the second time I've come home in a puddle of sweat.* I'd stripped down to a longish vest top and footless tights. **/SIZE] I managed 8.1 miles in 28:22 - barely sporty. Data says average 17.2 mph, max speed 26.2.
> 
> ...



You'll get @Dave7 going with talk like that!


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll get @Dave7 going with talk like that!



What with all the talk of Welshies bloomers and now Monkers vest, the forum is certainly getting a certain frisson. 😁


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> What with all the talk of Welshies bloomers and now Monkers vest, the forum is certainly getting a certain frisson. 😁



It doesn't seem to take too much to get some of you chaps excited. 

Now get off me steps! 😄


----------



## monkers (20 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's a thing, muscle is denser than fat IIRC. I used to be quite interested in nutrition/endurance when I was doing a bit of distance running.



Thanks for that - it's a bit reassuring.


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Flick of the Elbow
> 
> @welsh dragon @Exlaser2 - great pics!



Cheers mate. Looking at the pics you wouldn’t know you were in the middle of leamington spa. 😀


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Them to get local information correct, at least. They'll never hit the tabloids with reporting like that.


Tell that to our local constabulary.......

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/BarumPolice/status/1263088977457930242


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Them to *get local information correct*, at least. They'll never hit the tabloids with reporting like that.


Surely they're ideally qualified for the tabloids with that particular skill set -failing to get info correct?


----------



## pawl (20 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Day 8 out on my bike.
> 
> It's 20 deg C outside, but to me feels hotter. Humid too. I've just been out to try a ride for the second time today - and for the second time I've come home in a puddle of sweat. I'd stripped down to a longish vest top and footless tights. I managed 8.1 miles in 28:22 - barely sporty. Data says average 17.2 mph, max speed 26.2.
> 
> ...




Fat will not turn to muscle You will through your exercise burn fat and increase your muscle mass..I found after an enforced lay of I had put on a stone in weight Starting exercising again I quickly burned the fat leading to weight loss.As i exercised more my muscle mass increased leading to an increase in weight.to pre op levels. Stic k with it you are doing well


----------



## pawl (20 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> No more than any other part.
> 
> And maybe not as old as you think.
> _"According to researchers, the body replaces itself with a largely new set of cells every *seven years to 10 years,* and some of our most important parts are revamped even more rapidly [sources: Stanford University, Northrup]."_


 

No one has told my body that.Going to ask for a total replacement


----------



## screenman (20 May 2020)

Gin has just forced me to drink 5 Pam and tonics, fishing was ok, I caught the biggest one of course, scorching hot all day, brilliant.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Tell that to our local constabulary.......
> 
> View: https://mobile.twitter.com/BarumPolice/status/1263088977457930242



Might explain the reporting.
Press Officer needs to check.

Devon Police 
_"Officers in Devon said *parking wardens* were running out of tickets people from all over the converged on the seaside to bask in the warm weather."_


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm already organising them.....
> Seriously though, there's thousands of Grockles coming down when they've been told that nothing is open.
> All the public toilets are closed, pubs and cafes are closed. It's not going to be pleasant clearing up after this lot.
> I can see there being traffic checks being introduced on the main roads.


Why can they not see that its so wrong for so many reasons.
The whole world is in sh*t street but they think they are above it.
And as you say, its the mess they leave. Dreadful.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Unless there is a bad second wave you should be ok for September but distancing will be still in place and you may be recommended to bring food with you if self catering to avoid the local shops as too many customers would cause problems. The islands are very twitchy about people coming in from mainland although I think Tiree has already had some infection. Only been on Tiree once but have dived and fished around the area. My dive buddy was seasick once in Gunna Sound while in the water. Heavy swell in certain tidal conditions and we found the largest lobster I have ever seen living in the boiler of a wreck there.


I only dived off Mull once.....at the time I worked crazy hours and it was a long drive.
Nice and clear (apart from one horrible dive).


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why can they not see that its so wrong for so many reasons.
> The whole worls is in sh*t street but they think they are above it.
> And as you say, its the mess they leave. Dreadful.


As I posted this morning, our local fields have suddenly become a hotspot for picknickers, people who have never been there before. The mess they leave behind is quite incredible. Bottles, cans, tissues, plastic bags. They bring the stuff with them but are too lazy, ignorant and self centred to take the stuff home with them.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why can they not see that its so wrong for so many reasons.
> The whole worls is in sh*t street but they think they are above it.
> And as you say, its the mess they leave. Dreadful.


The other thing that bugs us locals is that, with everything closed, they are not putting anything into the local economy.
So we end up with all the hassle, worry and mess with no gain.
They probably dont even buy their fuel in this area to get home.


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2020)

The great British public using their common sense 
BBC News - Coronavirus: Long queues at McDonald's as 33 drive-thrus reopen
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-52746790


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll get @Dave7 going with talk like that!


Only if his name is welshie


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Only if his name is welshie


His name!!


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> As I posted this morning, our local fields have suddenly become a hotspot for picknickers, people who have never been there before. The mess they leave behind is quite incredible. Bottles, cans, tissues, plastic bags. They bring the stuff with them but are too lazy, ignorant and self centred to take the stuff home with them.


We often say.....they bring the cans etc full but can't be bothered to take them back emoty.
As kids it was drummed into us and we did with our kids.. ... ...you do not EVER leave rubbish anywhere. No excuses for that.


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I only dived off Mull once.....at the time I worked crazy hours and it was a long drive.
> Nice and clear (apart from one horrible dive).


We dived all round Mull and out as far as Canna. Mostly clear viz but can depend on weather which stirs everything up. Some scary bits up Loch Sunart with very strong tides carrying you deeper than expected and a hard fight to get back up. We also did the Falls of Lora at Connel. Exciting stuff. Looking for a wrecked barge in Tobermory Bay 3 of us were separated by ropes and took a compass course. We found it when the middle guy hit it with his head. Scared him somewhat. That was pea soup viz.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We often say.....they bring the cans etc full but can't be bothered to take them back emoty.
> As kids it was drummed into us and we did with our kids.. ... ...you do not EVER leave rubbish anywhere. No excuses for that.


Two, possibly three, seperate departments within the local council had a bit of fun early last month.

One came up with the "catchy slogan" of "Catch It, Bin It, Kill It", got it put on every bin in the town centre. Two days later, a second department wrapped all the bins, putting them out of use. Within the week a third had removed both the stickers, with the "catchy slogan" and the pallet wrap from the bins.

Good inter-department communication, and a waste of money twice over.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> We dived all round Mull and out as far as Canna. Mostly clear viz but can depend on weather which stirs everything up. Some scary bits up Loch Sunart with very strong tides carrying you deeper than expected and a hard fight to get back up. We also did the Falls of Lora at Connel. Exciting stuff. Looking for a wrecked barge in Tobermory Bay 3 of us were separated by ropes and took a compass course. We found it when the middle guy hit it with his head. Scared him somewhat. That was pea soup viz.


The weekend I was there was a bit rough, sunny but strong currents. One guy, for some strange reason, decided (maybe panic) to leave the group and struck out for a bouy. That was it, gone. To my knowledge his body was never found.


----------



## dave r (20 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Cheers mate. Looking at the pics you wouldn’t know you were in the middle of leamington spa. 😀



We were in Leamington Spa Saturday, their parks are lovely.


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The weekend I was there was a bit rough, sunny but strong currents. One guy, for some strange reason, decided (maybe panic) to leave the group and struck out for a bouy. That was it, gone. To my knowledge his body was never found.


Many who come here lack real open water experience tho' qualified on paper. I often got lumbered with them and the fin strokes soon tell if confident or not. I once had to do a controlled ascent with one who had "frozen" and was not responding to signals. Snap decision, immediate ascent.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 May 2020)

dave r said:


> We were in Leamington Spa Saturday, their parks are lovely.



One of my brothers was married to a real " Hyacinth Bucket" 
They lived for a short while in Leamington. My brothers wife always referred to it as "ROYAL Leamington Spa" 
Her name was Jean, referred to amongst the family as "Queen Jean" ever since. 😁


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 May 2020)

I spent a uni year in digs in Leamington, not far from a Potterton Boiler factory. Perhaps the Potterton Boiler factory, I don’t know if there was more than one.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Many who come here lack real open water experience tho' qualified on paper. I often got lumbered with them and the fin strokes soon tell if confident or not. I once had to do a controlled ascent with one who had "frozen" and was not responding to signals. Snap decision, immediate ascent.


Very true what you say about paper qualifications. 
I did a lot of my early training in quarries. 2 of my advanced lessons were midnight in the quarry at 25 metres. It doesn't get much darker. I recall being on a boat in Sharm and a young English guy was boasting about being an instructor. I asked him where he had dived in England.......he never had. All his training had been in the clear, warm, sunny Red Sea. I thought, blimey, this bloke could potentially go back to England and teach but he had never dived in English waters. Very scary.


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 May 2020)

dave r said:


> We were in Leamington Spa Saturday, their parks are lovely.



I was only about 150 yards away from Jephson Gardens when I took the pics 😀


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Day 8 out on my bike.
> 
> It's 20 deg C outside, but to me feels hotter. Humid too. I've just been out to try a ride for the second time today - and for the second time I've come home in a puddle of sweat. I'd stripped down to a longish vest top and footless tights. I managed 8.1 miles in 28:22 - barely sporty. Data says average 17.2 mph, max speed 26.2.
> 
> ...


I guess the basic principle is the same for men and women. I don't know for sure where women carry excess weight but for men it's the waist, which is dangerous.

Lockdown has forced me to change my riding from 3 x 60-80 mile rides per week to 5 X 30-35. Initially I could see and feel the fat reducing from my waist but my weight wasn't changing significantly. I could though see more muscle mass in my thighs. The last three weeks I've lost 2kg and I'm down to 68.4kg and the muscle seems to have stopped increasing.

By comparison a good friend, similar age, has been riding roughly twice the distance but has gained 4kg.

My suggestion would be to keep riding two hours at pace for five days/week. As an aside I'm told by the ladies I ride with they weigh themselves daily and then check the weight loss/gain over four weeks.


----------



## dave r (20 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> I was only about 150 yards away from Jephson Gardens when I took the pics 😀



The gardens were closed over the weekend, someone found in the river, we walked past the bandstand over the bridge and did the riverside walk.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2020)

Night Jim Bob


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob


Night Mama


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

Morning. It was quite warm for sleeping last night, not that I sleep well anyway. Was awake long before 5 but must have nodded off again and got a little bit more. Woke again at 5.45.

Coffee finished so I better get a walk, then a band of rain is supposed to come over before the afternoon dries up again. If I do cycle, I think I will leave it until later today. Going by the forecast, there won't be any cycling Friday, Saturday or Sunday as it's to be wet and windy up here.


----------



## screenman (21 May 2020)

Morning all, it is looking nice out there this morning.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 May 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2020)

Morning. I have been awake for ages but couldn't be arsed to get out of bed. 

Looks like we will have another nice day here. Might be a bit cooler than yesterday though.  stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2020)

Good morning folks, dull and warm this morning, out on my bike later.


----------



## Drago (21 May 2020)

Like a snake charmers cobra, I have risen!


----------



## monkers (21 May 2020)

Good morning all. Sorry carcass has elevated despite a restless night - a rather warm one wasn't it. Time to change the duvet to the lighter one methinks now. First cup of Yorkyshire brewed and toast about to pop. 

Looking out it could be good, so I'm going to try to get out early before I get distracted - I'm at an age where I seem to be able to distract myself. 

Have a great day now all.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Just been out to the recycle bin and it's feeling warm already. 
I can report that my barbering is now complete. Having watched several tutorial videos on YouTube demonstrating the use of progressively closer cuts, to get that "layered" look, all was going well until I got a tad impatient and just whizzed the lot with the Clippers. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶🚲🏃🌞


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

Morning all.
I feel drugged. Yesterdays BBQ was a great success. Got to bed early and woke at 04.30. I recall thinking about getting up for an early Mo type walk. Next thing I was woken to the sound of the bin wagon at 07.10. I am slurping my coffee and slowly coming round .
Another watm day beckons. Some gardening and a ride for this afternoon planned. TBH I would much rather go early** but my cyclyng mate is working (am I allowed to use that word in 3rd party).
**previously I refused to join him for later rides because of traffic. Its been very light lately but I fear its getting busy again. I may have to revert to early again.


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It was quite warm for sleeping last night, not that I sleep well anyway. Was awake long before 5 but must have nodded off again and got a little bit more. Woke again at 5.45.
> 
> Coffee finished so I better get a walk, then a band of rain is supposed to come over before the afternoon dries up again. If I do cycle, I think I will leave it until later today. Going by the forecast, there won't be any cycling Friday, Saturday or Sunday as it's to be wet and windy up here.


Need I say the rain is already here on it’s way to you now. Afternoon forecast looks ok but after that gales and rain. The garden has now had enough rain.


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees.
A very warm uncomfortable nights sleep. The thundery showers that were forecast seem not to be coming my way today now.
We will be travelling a little way out to Essendon for a long dog walk to try and get away from the crowds. It's getting silly around the fields here.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It was quite warm for sleeping last night, not that I sleep well anyway. Was awake long before 5 but must have nodded off again and got a little bit more. Woke again at 5.45.
> 
> Coffee finished so I better get a walk, then a band of rain is supposed to come over before the afternoon dries up again. If I do cycle, I think I will leave it until later today. Going by the forecast, there won't be any cycling Friday, Saturday or Sunday as it's to be wet and windy up here.


Blimey Mo.....forcast to be hot and sunny here for at least 10 days. Goodness knows when Dirk and other suveners will get rain.
BTW.... where you are, are you affected by seasonal midges??
I have always booked Scotland holidays outside midge season as it looks horrific.


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2020)

Good day. A lovely day has dawned, blue sky, fluffy cloud and a very pleasant 12C. Bike out at 09.30 for a 30 miler with one of the local lady riders. She has requested a gentle ride after taking a QOM yesterday, from her main rival, by 22 seconds. She was buzzing last night - especially as they were riding together!!!  Gives me a great excuse for an easy ride and to appear the complete gentleman!! 

I've reported my daily Covid-19 symptoms, or lack of them, and collect my monthly meds this afternoon. After this it will be an afternoon of allotment work, cut the grass and a general tidy round. Without cycling and the allotment I'd have been climbing the walls a month or more ago. So very, very lucky to have this.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I can report that my barbering is now complete. Having watched several tutorial videos on YouTube demonstrating the use of progressively closer cuts, to get that "layered" look, all was going well until I got a tad impatient and just whizzed the lot with the Clippers.


I have just had a look at cutting hair with clippers. I am seriously thinking about it. Lol. I love my hair nice and short, but that may be a bit drastic!


----------



## gavroche (21 May 2020)

Good morning early risers. Raining at the moment so today's ride may be cancelled unless the weather improves later on and the roads dry out. It is forecasted 45 mph winds for tomorrow and saturday too.  Have a good day everyone and stay safe.


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey Mo.....forcast to be hot and sunny here for at least 10 days. Goodness knows when Dirk and other suveners will get rain.
> BTW.... where you are, are you affected by seasonal midges??
> I have always booked Scotland holidays outside midge season as it looks horrific.


Mrs P is from the borders so I have visited Scotland many, many times. We have great friends on the west coast which I've visited many times, I've toured the west coast and the Outer Hebrides. In all those years only once had a midge problem - mainly that was looking out of a kitchen window watching a French friend do battle with a BBQ which the kids had been promised but was being eaten indoors.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is from the borders so I have visited Scotland many, many times. We have great friends on the west coast which I've visited many times, I've toured the west coast and the Outer Hebrides. In all those years only once had a midge problem - mainly that was looking out of a kitchen window watching a French friend do battle with a BBQ which the kids had been promised but was being eaten indoors.


I think the West coast is worse for them. I hate the little blighters. I remember a few years ago I had a puncture on the bike one morning and stopped under a tree to change it. I was getting eaten alive. Was never so glad to get moving again.


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think the West coast is worse for them. I hate the little blighters. I remember a few years ago I had a puncture on the bike one morning and stopped under a tree to change it. I was getting eaten alive. Was never so glad to get moving again.


Part of my essential equipment which is always with me is a midgy hood. Not he most comfortable thing but at least gives the head some protection.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 May 2020)

Oo, oo, we have rain! Not enough to trickle down the gutter and replenish the butt yet, but keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2020)

We've had a shower, now the suns out, trying to figure out what to wear, conflicting weather reports and at the moment its a bit fresh for shorts but too warm for tights.


----------



## GM (21 May 2020)

Morning all. Warming up nicely, we got the paddling pool out yesterday, so if I can get this dog off my legs without waking him up I'm going to get up and give it a big toe test. Might take a wander over the heath after breakfast. 🌈


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have just had a look at cutting hair with clippers. I am seriously thinking about it. Lol. I love my hair nice and short, but that may be a bit drastic!


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 May 2020)

dave r said:


> We've had a shower, now the suns out, trying to figure out what to wear, conflicting weather reports and at the moment its a bit fresh for shorts but too warm for tights.


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2020)

Morning all 

Got to pick up my new lawnmower this morning. Having considerably reduced the size of both front and rear lawns, I've decided I no longer need a petrol mower and have bought a Flymo Hovervac. We'll see how it goes.
Got to drop in to see my local brewer as well.
There seems to be a steady flow of traffic on the main road. Looks like the beaches are gping to be busy again.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 May 2020)

monkers said:


> My club PB for a 10 was 21' 27'' at age 14. I think it may have been a club record for the age group at the time.


This has been puzzling me. An amazing time for a 14 year old even now. But you say in a later post you were born in 57 ? So you recorded this in 71 ? Surely that would make it a UK comp record not just a club record. The CTT site lists the boys comp record as 21-47 in 1978, the girls’ was 21-36 as recently as 2013.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

Oy you lot!!
You have put the mockers on our weather.
In the last 5 minutes the forcast changed to 30% chance of rain this morning


----------



## monkers (21 May 2020)

As I predicted, I'm still home because I managed to distract myself again. Do I never learn? I'm certainly old enough to know better, but I've made the same mistake as yesterday and gobbed off on the 'any good jokes' thread. I expect to be flamed anytime soon, but there it is. I need a good walk or long ride now to reset my emotional balance. See you all later with a mini-report. Stay safe all.


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 523822


Have you got this in an envelope for me yet????


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Have you got this in an envelope for me yet????


My dad used to tell us when we were kids "If you rub salt on your head, the hair gets thirsty and comes out for a drink, then you tie a knot in it so it doesn't go back".


----------



## pawl (21 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We often say.....they bring the cans etc full but can't be bothered to take them back emoty.
> As kids it was drummed into us and we did with our kids.. ... ...you do not EVER leave rubbish anywhere. No excuses for that.




Country code.Take only pictures ,leave only foot ptints


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2020)

Binned that post - major error on the route which I've just spotted - lucky I got home!!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

..........and we have the first spits and spots of rain.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 May 2020)

Rain's gone. Sun's out. Wind's up.
Time to put the washing on the line.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2020)

Looks like it's going to rain here


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

Slight major change of plans.
The BBQ was still out. It has a hob on it. Sausage and egg on barms coming up 🙂


----------



## screenman (21 May 2020)

Brownie point gathering here, I have fixed the vacuum cleaner and trimmed Pam's hair, got a couple of pictures ready to go up, going to give the lawn a good watering as it is getting a little dry.


----------



## gavroche (21 May 2020)

Update on the weather: the rain has stopped, the sun is out, the sky is blue, the road are drying so my ride is back on for this afternoon........if it stays like this. 
In the meantime, I have more fences to paint but, luckily, I am running out of paint so it shouldn't take long.
Molly was in a funny mood this morning but was back to normal after her walk. Maybe it is the time of the month for her and we all know what women can be like then?


----------



## screenman (21 May 2020)

Forgot one, PDI compliance form done.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

Well, breckie was a resounding success. Very enjoyable.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2020)

This is Money: Interest rates could be cut below zero, suggests Bank of England boss.
https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money...ates-cut-zero-suggests-Bank-England-boss.html

Wow. Seems the BOE are thinking of cutting interest rates to less than zero per cent.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> This is Money: Interest rates could be cut below zero, suggests Bank of England boss.
> https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money...ates-cut-zero-suggests-Bank-England-boss.html
> 
> Wow. Seems the BOE are thinking of cutting interest rates to less than zero per cent.


So how does that work? Your money actually goes down? 😢


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 523836
> 
> 
> View attachment 523837
> ...


Mmmm. Yes please.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> So how does that work? Your money actually goes down? 😢




It means you have to pay the bank to keep your money as far as I can see.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It means you have to pay the bank to keep your money as far as I can see.


Jeez..........it'll be back to under the mattress!


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez..........it'll be back to under the mattress!


Your matress wont be big enough.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It means you have to pay the bank to keep your money as far as I can see.


No probs to me. I am in touch with a guy in Nigeria who absolutely guarantees 20% intterest.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2020)

I may have to move all £4.00 of my savings to under the mattress .

Seriously I would probably move my money into my premium bond account.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have to move all £4.00 of my savings to under the mattress .
> 
> Seriously I would probably move my money into my premium bond account.


Wonder if it could affect them too? If they can't invest our money to make money for themselves and pay out prizes?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if it could affect them too? If they can't invest our money to make money for themselves and pay out prizes?





Hopefully it would only be a short term thing to Kickstart everything. Then again.....


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 May 2020)

As requested, before and after photo's of my barbering efforts. 😉


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2020)

Just got back from beer run and doggie walk.
Drove back around the coast and it appears to be very quiet out there. Maybe yesterday's fiasco has frightened folk off.
Currently sitting in the garden enjoying a fresh Cornish crab sandwich and a pint.


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> So how does that work? Your money actually goes down? 😢


This is about the Bank of England charging investors to deposit money with the BoE. If an investor buys government bonds the capital sum will be lower than the amount invested when the bonds were purchased. Therefore it should make more sense to invest in businesses. Unless you plan to invest with the BoE it shouldn't have a direct impact on private individuals. What it will do is mean we get nothing in terms of interest on savings etc. but could be easier to borrow money at lower rates.

Warning I am not an IFA or banker.


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if it could affect them too? If they can't invest our money to make money for themselves and pay out prizes?


I suspect they have plenty of reserves. Don't forget this is NS&I which is State owned - they won't want everyone pulling their money out to stuff under your mattress.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2020)

What a cracking morning for a bike ride, a bit cool at first, but warming up nicely and with a stiff breeze, I settled on shorts in the end, with a base layer short and long sleeved tops. I got 60 miles in, rode over to Rosliston then turned to ride past the Bee Hive cafe and through Botany Bay then back onto the Route out down to Polesworth but instead of turning through the town I carried on through Witherly crossed the A5 and rode up Purley Chase and onto home.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/49183971


----------



## pawl (21 May 2020)

dave r said:


> We've had a shower, now the suns out, trying to figure out what to wear, conflicting weather reports and at the moment its a bit fresh for shorts but too warm for tights.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> It was very cloudy here at 8 am and not very warm. Decided on shorts and arm warmers by the time I was ready got the bike out of the garage cloud had cleared and was warm and sunny 😎 Arm warmers off and away i went.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2020)

I've got several light long sleeved summer jersey's that I wear on days like these.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> So how does that work? Your money actually goes down? 😢



Extreme inflation ?

Prices go up, money goes down.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Hopefully it would only be a short term thing to Kickstart everything. Then again.....



Yes. I think that is what they said about income tax in 18?? Something or other, just a temporary measure, until we pay for this war.... and..... here we are 200 years later ....


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Rain's gone. Sun's out. Wind's up.
> Time to put the washing on the line.


We got rid of our washing line many years ago. We were innundated with Starlings and fed up with clean washing covered in purple poo.... from the berries they ate.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just got back from beer run and doggie walk.
> Drove back around the coast and it appears to be very quiet out there. Maybe yesterday's fiasco has frightened folk off.
> Currently sitting in the garden enjoying a fresh Cornish crab sandwich and a pint.
> 
> View attachment 523853


The beer looks good but I have never enjoyed crab. We did have crab fish cakes in Cromer which were nice.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

Little 23 mile spin on the hybrid. Wrong bike for a breezy day plus I was overdressed. Never mind. A few more miles before the weather takes a turn for the worse for a few days.


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2020)

Good afternoon peeps. Back from a lovely 5 mile walk in Hertfordshire partly along side the river Lea. Only two other people in sight.


----------



## gavroche (21 May 2020)

Well, I did go out on a ride and covered 20 miles with some uphills at 13%. I also now know that 13% is my limit but more than enough on 30/34 chainring. I am still planning to put 40 teeth on my cassette though when my Lbs re-open. 
I really enjoyed the ride with some very scenic views over the Conwy valley. I must take my camera with me next time so you can see how beautiful my area is. 
Having a cider now 🥃 after my shower and Molly is giving me the eye to go out for a walk. 
A man's job is never finished, is it?


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 May 2020)

I'm just back from my scan ( *S*enior *C*itizen *A*fternoon *N*ap) 

I don't usually succumb but this morning I ran a hilly 5k and then jumped on the Turbo trainer when I got home. As Fort William was in view I pushed on for longer than usual and practically fell off the bike with exhaustion.
Time for a coffee and a slice of cake 🥮🍮


----------



## dave r (21 May 2020)

Our front garden is looking colourful


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We got rid of our washing line many years ago. We were innundated with Starlings and fed up with clean washing covered in purple poo.... from the berries they ate.


Cormorants are worse being bigger birds. Also mostly purple but they certainly do not eat berries. My boat ended up strung with bits of rope and net to keep the b's off and a spike on top of the mast to stop seagulls roosting there. Quite funny when I first put it up as they came in with landing gear deployed and then almost too late realised what was about to happen eeeek.
Don't start me on otters and their mess.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2020)

My front harden looks like a jungle.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

@Dirk 
While on your rambles, if you happen to go this way.....at any time, no rush.......let me know what this place looks like.
I know at best you can only see the outside but any thoughts appreciated.
If you never go that way....no probs.

https://www.ocean-heights-woolacombe.co.uk


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My front harden looks like a jungle.
> 
> View attachment 523910


You have a nice bush Welshie. It could do with a trim though imo.
What is that rectangular thing.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You have a nice bush Welshie. It could do with a trim though imo.
> What is that rectangular thing.







It's a small pond with gold fish


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My front harden looks like a jungle.
> 
> View attachment 523910


You need a little help from Elon Musk


----------



## screenman (21 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's a small pond with gold fish



What like real gold from Wales?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2020)

screenman said:


> What like real gold from Wales?




Of course


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2020)

screenman said:


> What like real gold from Wales?


Why not?
https://www.themightyeagle.co.uk/where-to-pan-for-gold-in-wales/


----------



## screenman (21 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not?
> https://www.themightyeagle.co.uk/where-to-pan-for-gold-in-wales/



It is where certain wedding rings come from I think.


----------



## screenman (21 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course




That explains the grill over the top.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2020)

screenman said:


> That explains the grill over the top.




Yep. Has nothing to do with keeping herons or otters away


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk
> While on your rambles, if you happen to go this way.....at any time, no rush.......let me know what this place looks like.
> I know at best you can only see the outside but any thoughts appreciated.
> If you never go that way....no probs.
> ...


No probs, it's only 10 minutes up the road.
An old fishing mate of mine, Dozza, owns the Woolacombe Fryer - excellent Fish & Chips. 
Will be over that way some time in the next few days. Do you just want me to go deep cover?


----------



## Drago (21 May 2020)

Apparently I've got to give the carers the clap at 8pm.


----------



## pawl (21 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My front harden looks like a jungle.
> 
> View attachment 523910






Good for the wildlife


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Apparently I've got to give the carers the clap at 8pm.


Can hear a few around here. Few pots and pans getting banged. I can’t be bothered with it.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We got rid of our washing line many years ago. We were innundated with Starlings and fed up with clean washing covered in purple poo.... from the berries they ate.


Hardly ever see starlings these days. 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Hardly ever see starlings these days. 🤔


When I worked in Burslem every evening there would be huge flocks spinning round and round in the sky at sunset.

We've had a pair nesting in our eaves. Just fledged.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> When I worked in Burslem every evening there would be huge flocks spinning round and round in the sky at sunset.
> 
> We've had a pair nesting in our eaves. Just fledged.


They did seem to be getting a bit scarce for a while but I think numbers have picked up a bit again around here.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2020)

Mr WD saw a green woodpecker tonight. The first time we have seen one around here.


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD saw a green woodpecker tonight. The first time we have seen one around here.


We have several pairs around my way. Very distinctive birds. They don't actually peck wood at all. They eat insects from the ground and make their nests in natural holes in trees.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Can hear a few around here. Few pots and pans getting banged. I can’t be bothered with it.


I have been out every week** and its been a good vibe in the close.
**I didn't go out tonight. My thinking was, when will it end? I have shown my aporeciation for 2 months.
MrsD went out and tells me loads were out.


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2020)

@Dave7 - when we're you thinking of going to Woolacombe?


----------



## dave r (21 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have been out every week** and its been a good vibe in the close.
> **I didn't go out tonight. My thinking was, when will it end? I have shown my aporeciation for 2 months.
> MrsD went out and tells me loads were out.



We did the first couple of weeks then stopped, a couple of weeks is enough.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 - when we're you thinking of going to Woolacombe?


Depends when this lot is over. That maybe next year


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have been out every week** and its been a good vibe in the close.
> **I didn't go out tonight. My thinking was, when will it end? I have shown my aporeciation for 2 months.
> MrsD went out and tells me loads were out.


It’s not that I don’t appreciate all the carers but prefer to do so all year round, not in some show for a few minutes.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD saw a green woodpecker tonight. The first time we have seen one around here.


I have heard them but damned if I can get a glimpse so far.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2020)

🌬️🌧️


----------



## screenman (22 May 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Drago (22 May 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

A wet and windy one up here.


----------



## screenman (22 May 2020)

Bit grey down here, I have some dents to play with today which I am looking forward to.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

I will say good morning as I think its morning. I got up because I think
I was awake. 
Slurping my coffee in the hope I will come round enough to function properly.
Its supposed to be dry all day according to the bbc app though the radio tells me we will get blustery rain showers. We shall see.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 May 2020)

Mornin' all.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have heard them but damned if I can get a glimpse so far.


Mo. Out of interest. If you heard it then its unlikely to be a 'Green'**. It will more likely be a Greater or Lesser Spotted.
You can get to recognise which by the repetition of its drumming.
**the Green pecker has a weak bill and burrows for insects as against pecking/drumming. It often feeds on the ground.
A mate of mine has been studying birds for 60 years and, when were out, could instantly tell which one we were hearing. I could tell if I heard it long enough.
Mo.....please dont think I am pontificating. This is, as I said, just out of interest.


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. It's a bit grey and windy outside with a few spots of rain 
Out with the dog shortly and then the big decision of the day will be what to have for breakfast


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo. Out of interest. If you heard it then its unlikely to be a 'Green'**. It will more likely be a Greater or Lesser Spotted.
> You can get to recognise which by the repetition of its drumming.
> **the Green pecker has a weak bill and burrows for insects as against pecking/drumming. It often feeds on the ground.
> A mate of mine has been studying birds for 60 years and, when were out, could instantly tell which one we were hearing. I could tell if I heard it long enough.
> Mo.....please dont think I am pontificating. This is, as I said, just out of interest.


They do have a distinctive call as they fly, a very loud kind of cackling sound. Plus their flight is undulating.
https://images.app.goo.gl/QFFvTz619nU4XmWM7


----------



## dickyknees (22 May 2020)

Morning.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> They do have a distinctive call as they fly, a very loud kind of cackling sound. Plus their flight is undulating.
> https://images.app.goo.gl/QFFvTz619nU4XmWM7


They do indeed although in all my years of watching birds I have never been able to say I have definitely heard one.
As I indicated, my expert friend could tell but he is an expert.
Re' my reply to Mo.... I was generalising as most people 'hear' a woodpecker by its pecking. 
I hope I haven't come across as an arrogant 'twitcher'.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2020)

Morning all. Very breezy here last night. Still is, so I need plenty of . . Stay safe.


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

Gooood morning all. Sorry carcass more easily elevated. A light breakfast done; second cup of Yorkyshire on the table, and I feel quite good. I've just looked out the window though and yuckety yuck. The Met Office show that's it's going to be cooler here today, with some chance of rain and wind speeds gusting to 38mph. The thought of getting wet and going backwards does not cause me to feel much joy.

I did have a later ride out on the bike last night (from 7pm), and the conditions then were pretty perfect. Not too hot, air quite still. Only 13.3 miles, but there were stages where I managed to get the hammer down - I was fair zooming, found a turn of speed that's been missing so far, and I'm beginning to feel like a cyclist again. I was so looking forward to getting out again today, but the conditions look like they will be too tricky. 

Have a great day all whatever you get up to. 😊


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

Question.
What am I doing at this moment that I have never done in my life.


Answer.
Having a 2nd mug of coffee.
Honestly.....one cup/mug does for me.
Not sure what is wrong. I feel OK but pouring with sweat and really groggy.
Starting to come round now thank goodness.


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> They do indeed although in all my years of watching birds I have never been able to say I have definitely heard one.
> As I indicated, my expert friend could tell but he is an expert.
> Re' my reply to Mo.... I was generalising as most people 'hear' a woodpecker by its pecking.
> I hope I haven't come across as an arrogant 'twitcher'.


You probably have, listen to this.

View: https://youtu.be/nNcwwVGCukc


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> You probably have, listen to this.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/nNcwwVGCukc



I am sure I have heard one. But I have never been able to SAY I have heard one.
Serious question.....have you heard one and been able to say for certain "ahh thats a Green Woodpecker"??


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Question.
> What am I doing at this moment that I have never done in my life.
> 
> 
> ...




Oh dear, sorry to hear, keep well Dave ... take excellent care now


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure I have heard one. But I have never been able to SAY I have heard one.
> Serious question.....have you heard one and been able to say for certain "ahh thats a Green Woodpecker"??


Yes. Quite often they are on the ground in our local fields eating near to woodland. I have watched them take off and call as they fly.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

It's a grey and windy day judging by what I can see out of the window. 

First coffee slurped and Mrs Tenkay has just had a photo pop up notifying her that "On this day" 2015 she arrived on the Prom at Portobello after a trip to deliver one of her "spare" bicycles to our daughter. 😯
I'd have sent it by courier myself, but then I'm merely a man. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🏃🚶👍


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

Thanks Monkers.
I cant say I feel ill as such.....just totally wiped out.
Strange feeling but I think I will eventually come round


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks Monkers.
> I cant say I feel ill as such.....just totally wiped out.
> Strange feeling but I think I will eventually come round


Hang in there Dave, take it easy mate


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> You probably have, listen to this.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/nNcwwVGCukc



I agree, the green woodpecker has a very distinctive call which gives it it’s onomatopoeic country name of ‘yaffle’. Viewers of a certain age will no doubt remember Bagpuss’s friend Professor Yaffle.
They are widespread in England but not so common in Scotland, although I believe they have been spreading further north in recent decades. I’ve seen the odd one around Edinburgh.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2020)

Good morning. Since 5.00 when I woke the skies have cleared and the wind calmed. I have treated myself to toast and marmalade - comfort food. Slept right through from 10.00pm.

Shortly I will empty the dishwasher, make porridge for proper breakfast and then make a flask of coffee before heading up to the allotment. I can already feel a mood of general listlessness descending and know where that leads too!!

Housework needs doing so hopefully will be up for this on return from the allotment.

We have a greater spotted woodpecker who lives locally, he's seen/heard regularly on our row.

Thursday night we sat on the allotment wondering which bird was making such a noise. Last night a thrush sat on the fence while we were having tea on the allotment. What a noise, really loud and wide range of calls. Lovely.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2020)

Oh, almost forgot........... @monkers well done, keep it up and all will be good in a few weeks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 May 2020)

Incidentally, for those interested in Scottish wildlife and countryside things I heartily recommend Radio Scotland’s Scotland Outdoors programme and podcast, very entertaining and informative. They’ve been doing quite a bit on birdsong during these lockdown times. They’ve taken to doing a mystery bird each week, mostly I get them easily but last weeks’ had me stumped, never knowingly heard it before.


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh, almost forgot........... @monkers well done, keep it up and all will be good in a few weeks.



Thank you Paul. I'm chomping at the bit to get out there, but it has been raining here, and looking through the velux, the clouds are fair whizzing by.

Addendum .... was it Frank Cooper's? 😊


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I agree, the green woodpecker has a very distinctive call which gives it it’s onomatopoeic country name of ‘yaffle’. Viewers of a certain age will no doubt remember Bagpuss’s friend Professor Yaffle.
> They are widespread in England but not so common in Scotland, although I believe they have been spreading further north in recent decades. I’ve seen the odd one around Edinburgh.



The penny has just dropped. There's a really nice big house set in large grounds that I pass on occasion called " Yaffle Lodge"
I'd wondered about the name...


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Thank you Paul. I'm chomping at the bit to get out there, but it has been raining here, and looking through the velux, the clouds are fair whizzing by.
> 
> Addendum .... was it Frank Cooper's? 😊


No, Frank wouldn't let me have his jar, he seems to have hidden it!!  Stute from Booth's for me - really good and £1 - not as good as Frank's vintage Oxford though. ☹️

Through our kitchen Velux is usually my riding gauge too. If the tree tops are moving or the rain tapping it's a "rest" day 🤫


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2020)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday. 
Our go to chippie has finally opened.
Online order place and will be picking it up later.
I also tentatively booked a site for the caravan for the first week in July. No deposit required and the site owner is quite flexible if we need to change the dates. At least there's some light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2020)

PS @monkers - as a recent arrival here you need to know Booth's is the UK's best and smallest supermarket chain. Largely we retain this secret to Lancashire though we have allowed the good folk in Cheshire to have one and those media types in Manchester. In fact I believe we have even been generous enough to allow that lot over the border a taste of Lancashire's finest .....😀

Hugely expensive and these days we can only afford to pop in for yellow label items and treats...... otherwise it's ALDI.


----------



## Drago (22 May 2020)

Well, I've given up with Twatter. I joined a few days ago to see what it was like. I've not posted anything, just watching and lurking, but it's full of idiots so account deleted.


----------



## pawl (22 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> PS @monkers - as a recent arrival here you need to know Booth's is the UK's best and smallest supermarket chain. Largely we retain this secret to Lancashire though we have allowed the good folk in Cheshire to have one and those media types in Manchester. In fact I believe we have even been generous enough to allow that lot over the border a taste of Lancashire's finest .....😀
> 
> Hugely expensive and these days we can only afford to pop in for yellow label items and treats...... otherwise it's ALDI.




I liked the one in Keswick Good cafe


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo. Out of interest. If you heard it then its unlikely to be a 'Green'**. It will more likely be a Greater or Lesser Spotted.
> You can get to recognise which by the repetition of its drumming.
> **the Green pecker has a weak bill and burrows for insects as against pecking/drumming. It often feeds on the ground.
> A mate of mine has been studying birds for 60 years and, when were out, could instantly tell which one we were hearing. I could tell if I heard it long enough.
> Mo.....please dont think I am pontificating. This is, as I said, just out of interest.


No, it was the call. I often see and hear the Greater Spotted, but I'm sure it's the Green I am hearing.

Quite distinctive. https://www.british-birdsongs.uk/green-woodpecker/


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

I'd not heard of Booth's. The weather looks good on Monday, I'll cycle up for a jar  And then nip across country to Betty's for lunch 😄


----------



## pawl (22 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Thank you Paul. I'm chomping at the bit to get out there, but it has been raining here, and looking through the velux, the clouds are fair whizzing by.
> 
> Addendum .... was it Frank Cooper's? 😊





Who ls this Frank Cooper of who you speak?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Who ls this Frank Cooper of who you speak?


I do believe it's this! Lol.


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Who ls this Frank Cooper of who you speak?



 My breakfast marmalade of choice.


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I do believe it's this! Lol.



Remind me not to play against you on 'fastest finger first' on Who Wants To Be A Millioniare.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Remind me not to play against you on 'fastest finger first' on Who Wants To Be A Millioniare.


.........and I don't even like marmalade.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2020)

Forecast for today is light showers and wind up to 50 mph. Tomorrow heavy rain showers and winds up to 54 mph. My grass needs cut again as I seem to have a particularly fast growing strain on the front. I now know very little about grass but when I was a student many years ago I knew all about grass. How memory fades if you do not use it. The knowledge will be buried somewhere in my brain but so far down I cannot reach it.


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> .........and I don't even like marmalade.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Forecast for today is light showers and wind up to 50 mph. Tomorrow heavy rain showers and winds up to 54 mph. My grass needs cut again as I seem to have a particularly fast growing strain on the front. I now know very little about grass but when I was a student many years ago I knew all about grass. How memory fades if you do not use it. The knowledge will be buried somewhere in my brain but so far down I cannot reach it.


Strange how that happens. I took higher accounts at school for some reason, never used it and have totally forgotten every single thing!


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No, it was the call. I often see and hear the Greater Spotted, but I'm sure it's the Green I am hearing.
> 
> Quite distinctive. https://www.british-birdsongs.uk/green-woodpecker/


Nice one.
I have never been able to say that but then again the nearest Greens to me (that I know of) are in Knutsford.......about 15 miles away. There must be some nearer but thats the place I know that you can see them.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one.
> I have never been able to say that but then again the nearest Greens to me (that I know of) are in Knutsford.......about 15 miles away. There must be some nearer but thats the place I know that you can see them.


I'm not too bad with bird spotting having grown up in the countryside. Much frowned upon now and illegal, but we actually collected birds eggs when we were young. Only ever carefully removed one, blew them out and displayed them in gorgeous divided wooden cases all named and under glass. Everything from swan down to the tiny little Goldcrest.


----------



## pawl (22 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> PS @monkers - as a recent arrival here you need to know Booth's is the UK's best and smallest supermarket chain. Largely we retain this secret to Lancashire though we have allowed the good folk in Cheshire to have one and those media types in Manchester. In fact I believe we have even been generous enough to allow that lot over the border a taste of Lancashire's finest .....😀
> 
> Hugely expensive and these days we can only afford to pop in for yellow label items and treats...... otherwise it's ALDI.




Your reference to Booths got the old grey cells firing.Did they sponsor a time trial a circuit of Windermere?


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not too bad with bird spotting having grown up in the countryside. Much frowned upon now and illegal, but we actually collected birds eggs when we were young. Only ever carefully removed one, blew them out and displayed them in gorgeous divided wooden cases all named and under glass. Everything from swan down to the tiny little Goldcrest.


As kids we lived in the town of Wallasey (Wirral) but 65 years ago a one hour walk would get us into the country.
I also collected eggs though not seriously. I well remember walking the country lanes while checking the hedges for nests.
Sad to think they are so rare** now.
**though if you want some Sparrow eggs we have 100s of them nesting around our house and garden


----------



## GM (22 May 2020)

Morning all..Late again!...Haven't seen a Green Woodpecker for a long while, but we get flocks of Green Parakeets flying around.






Paulus said:


> Good afternoon peeps. Back from a lovely 5 mile walk in Hertfordshire partly along side the river Lea. Only two other people in sight.
> View attachment 523885



Paul, is that up near Wormley? lovely around there for cycling!....did I ever tell you that my mum was Miss Broxbourne in her early 20's


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not too bad with bird spotting having grown up in the countryside. Much frowned upon now and illegal, but we actually collected birds eggs when we were young. Only ever carefully removed one, blew them out and displayed them in gorgeous divided wooden cases all named and under glass. Everything from swan down to the tiny little Goldcrest.


I've still got a Swan's egg up in the loft somewhere.*

*Cue @classic33 asking why they were nesting up there.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

Eeeeee by gum, it's getting a bit 💨 out there now.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2020)

I was given a display case of all sorts of exotic eggs sometime in the 1940's by Major Salveson who was my father's employer at the time. Sometime in later life I decided to get this back from my parent's house and discovered to my horror that he had dumped them all as they had become illegal due to some new legislation.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

One band gone over. Nearly time for the next to arrive.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I was given a display case of all sorts of exotic eggs sometime in the 1940's by Major Salveson who was my father's employer at the time. Sometime in later life I decided to get this back from my parent's house and discovered to my horror that he had dumped them all as they had become illegal due to some new legislation.


My Uncle had a glass case of butterflies. All pinned with wings out. As a kid I was fascinated. Now, my stomach turns at the thought.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Your reference to Booths got the old grey cells firing.Did they sponsor a time trial a circuit of Windermere?


I've never heard of this but they have always been known for community involvement and have a large Windermere store so it would seem a real possibility.


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2020)

@Dave7 - will be doing a stealth drive by of Ocean Heights this morning on my way to taking doggie for a walk at Mortehoe.


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all..Late again!...Haven't seen a Green Woodpecker for a long while, but we get flocks of Green Parakeets flying around.
> View attachment 524036
> 
> 
> ...


No John, near to Essendon. Do you know where the Candlesticks pub is at West End?
It is a nice walk down the fields from there.


----------



## GM (22 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've still got a Swan's egg up in the loft somewhere.*
> 
> *Cue @classic33 asking why they were nesting up there.




When my boy was about 10, I took him to work with me one day. I was working on building a concert stage in front of a lake. It wasn't till a week later my wife while cleaning his room found that he sneaked a swan's egg from the site. He'd hidden it in a shoe box filled with cotton wool under his bed. My wife was shocked and worried what he had done, so she phoned the RSPB telling the lady on the other end of the phone what he had done. She laughed and reassured my wife that never in a million years would a swan let you take an egg, it was probably a discarded egg that the swan had flipped out of the nest.....We did have to have a good laugh!


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No, Frank wouldn't let me have his jar, he seems to have hidden it!!  Stute from Booth's for me - really good and £1 - not as good as Frank's vintage Oxford though.


I was just checking the price of this FCs marmalade. Some places are quoting £3.15 whereas Tesco quote just over £2.00.
At £2.00.... double the price of our normal marmy, if its significantly better I would go for it. 
We were given a few jars of chutney. More than double Branstons but WOW sooo much better.


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

This was lastnight's whizz about ... looks a bit like a sitting puppy or something 😊 A couple more pics from the Explosives Museum.

















I'm reminded of Baldrick's epic war poem ...

Boom, boom, boom, boom,
Boom, boom, boom, boom,
Boom, boom, boom, boom,
Boom, boom, boom, boom. 
😄


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2020)

monkers said:


> My breakfast marmalade of choice.
> 
> View attachment 524034








I do prefer the thick cut marmalade over the thin cut. A bit more to chew on.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

GM said:


> When my boy was about 10, I took him to work with me one day. I was working on building a concert stage in front of a lake. It wasn't till a week later my wife while cleaning his room found that he sneaked a swan's egg from the site. He'd hidden it in a shoe box filled with cotton wool under his bed. My wife was shocked and worried what he had done, so she phoned the RSPB telling the lady on the other end of the phone what he had done. She laughed and reassured my wife that never in a million years would a swan let you take an egg, it was probably a discarded egg that the swan had flipped out of the nest.....We did have to have a good laugh!


The swan hasn't been born that would frighten our Mo off.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 524056
> 
> 
> I do prefer the thick cut marmalade over the thin cut. A bit more to chew on.


That's why I don't like it. Do they do one with the bits removed altogether? I could maybe cope with that ok. Lol


----------



## GM (22 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> No John, near to Essendon. Do you know where the Candlesticks pub is at West End?
> It is a nice walk down the fields from there.




Yes I know the Candlestick, it used to be our old neighbours regular Sunday lunch pub! Nice area.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The swan hasn't been born that would frighten our Mo off.


I'm actually a bit wary of them. You hear stories, not sure if true, of people saying they can do you some damage if you get too close.


----------



## Archie_tect (22 May 2020)

By, it's windy today!


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That's why I don't like it. Do they do one with the bits removed altogether? I could maybe cope with that ok. Lol


I am with Paulus as in I enjoy the bits BUT not too chunky.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

OOoooo.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm actually a bit wary of them. You hear stories, not sure if true, of people saying they can do you some damage if you get too close.


Ohh Mo....you have let me down.
I was about to propose to you as my perfect woman** but not sure now.
**yes, I know, Welshie WAS my perfect woman but she has already turned me down.


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm actually a bit wary of them. You hear stories, not sure if true, of people saying they can do you some damage if you get too close.



Years ago I was driving my friend's car over one of the London bridges. He was in the passenger seat looking out to the side. Suddenly there was a tremendous bang, the toughened glass winscreen shattered in thousands of pieces, leaving me momentarily wondering what had happened. I stopped as quickly as was safe to, whereupon the voice of my friend's eight year old niece said very casually ... ''Uncle Geoooorge, there's a big bird in here.'' When I turned around to see, she was sitting with a rather dead adult swan on her lap. The poor thing, but in a way I was glad for her sake that the poor swan had been killed instantly.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 May 2020)

Recently found the joy of making marmalade, rather than buying it. Currently on the shelf: lime, mandarin and pink grapefruit. Nom, nom.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

Re birds eggs and bird knowledge.....a funny story.
We had friends who enjoyed bird spotting. She was a bit arrogant about her knowledge.
We all went on holiday with adjoining challets.
One day I built a grass nest on the ground outside the chalet and put 6 Cadburys mini eggs in.
When we met up I pretended to find the nest. It was funny watching her go through her book trying to id them.
What was even funnier was when I picked one up, said "I wonder what they taste like"......popped it in my mouth and crunched it.
How she didn't throw up I dont know, she was heaving.


----------



## Archie_tect (22 May 2020)

Family folk-lore, "A swan can break a man's arm". Miss A_T won't countenance any evidence which seeks to contradict her belief.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2020)

Very


----------



## pawl (22 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've never heard of this
> 
> they have always been known for community involvement and have a large Windermere store so it would seem a real possibility.



Found some information.Stuart Dangerfield won the cicucuit of Windermere in April 2007

Kevin Dawson was also a previous winner and if memory serves me correct Chris Boardman was also a previous winner I am fairly sure Boothes sponsored the event for several years.’


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2020)

@Dave7
Mission accomplished. 

Ocean Heights is only about a 3 - 4 minute walk from the main beach.
There is a Londis convenience store, pharmacy, newsagents, chippie, ice cream parlour, cafes, restaurants & bars all within a couple of minutes walk.
It's up quite a steep hill off the main road, but it's only a short distance.
Looks like a decent enough place and is very convenient for all the facilities.
I could only photograph it from the rear as it's sort of built arse about face. I did, however get a picture of the view you would have from the next door neighbour's car park.
The Woolacombe petrol station had unleaded at 99.9p this morning, which is quite cheap considering they are normally more expensive than elsewhere - maybe they've managed to sell it and the new owners are touting for business.

It's the one arrowed in red below.





View from road.









View from neighbour's car park.





Woolacombe beach deserted today!





Doggie enjoying her walk.





HTH


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7
> Mission accomplished.
> 
> Ocean Heights is only about a 3 - 4 minute walk from the main beach.
> ...


Brilliant that....many thanks.


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

Banana sandwich, Bargain Hunt and a brew. 

Lunchtime quiz ...
Can you name three fish that start and end with the letter 'K'?


----------



## gavroche (22 May 2020)

Shark
Baby shark
Mother Shark


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> Shark
> Baby shark
> Mother Shark



nope  Start *and* end with K.

But Killer sharK is one of them. 😄


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

Ooo. Ice cream van. It’s so muggy, it’s tempting.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooo. Ice cream van. It’s so muggy, it’s tempting.


Yippee, it's Mr Whippy!


----------



## GM (22 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Banana sandwich, Bargain Hunt and a brew.
> 
> Lunchtime quiz ...
> Can you name three fish that start and end with the letter 'K'?




I know the answer to this, but I won't spoil it for the others!

Anyway what's the prize?


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Brilliant that....many thanks.


No probs - I was going that way anyway.


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2020)

Kwik Save Haddock?


----------



## GM (22 May 2020)

More swan's, from this mornings dog walk....


----------



## screenman (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> .........and I don't even like marmalade.



Nor do I, whisky, beetroot and marmalade are the 3 main food/drink items I dislike the most.


----------



## screenman (22 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Banana sandwich, Bargain Hunt and a brew.
> 
> Lunchtime quiz ...
> Can you name three fish that start and end with the letter 'K'?



Only with the help of Google.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Nor do I, whisky, beetroot and marmalade are the 3 main food/drink items I dislike the most.


Don’t enjoy alcohol, but I love beetroot. Hate olives


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Kwik Save Haddock?





Krispy haddock.

Two down and one to go. 😊


----------



## gavroche (22 May 2020)

King Haddock ?


----------



## screenman (22 May 2020)

Koi Kiokik


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

GM said:


> I know the answer to this, but I won't spoil it for the others!
> 
> Anyway what's the prize?



Two licks of Mo's Mr Whippy if you can get there in time! 😄


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

Last one then ...

Kilmarnock
It's a small plaice in Scotland.
I know 'groan'.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Koi Kiokik



" You put your left leg in, your left leg out..."


----------



## screenman (22 May 2020)

Are made up names allowed? If not I best go back and delete mine entry.


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Are made up names allowed? If not I best go back and delete mine entry.



Anything is allowed - just silly fun while it's wet and windy, but I've given the original answers now. 😄


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> A wet and windy one up here.


What about the weather though?


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Koi Kiokik




oo ... er ... what's that?


----------



## screenman (22 May 2020)

monkers said:


> oo ... er ... what's that?



They are extremely rare, so rare that I had to make the name up. Great idea with a quiz, though I must want you this lot are not very clever so keep it simple.


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

screenman said:


> They are extremely rare, so rare that I had to make the name up. Great idea with a quiz, though I must want you this lot are not very clever so keep it simple.



 This isn't a genuine quiz though, the answers aren't actually knowable, it just causes everyone to think, give up, and groan when given the awful answers. 😄 It all helps pass the time when the weather's not good enough to get out.

Did you get those dents sorted out?


----------



## screenman (22 May 2020)

Yep, no paint no filler about an hour of playing.


----------



## GM (22 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Two licks of Mo's Mr Whippy if you can get there in time! 😄




I hope @Fnaar is not reading this, he'd blow a fuse!


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Yep, no paint no filler about an hour of playing.
> 
> Skills ...


----------



## screenman (22 May 2020)

Thank you, it is something I really enjoy doing and it is always appreciated, that job was quoted at £700 by local bodyshop, I almost do it for fun nowadays.


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

GM said:


> I hope @Fnaar is not reading this, he'd blow a fuse!



Oops, I hadn't intended a double entendre at Mo's expense.

Sorry Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Oops, I hadn't intended a double entendre at Mo's expense.
> 
> Sorry Mo.


I’m used to it in here! 
Since it was still raining and very windy here I went for an afternoon siesta.


----------



## GM (22 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Oops, I hadn't intended a double entendre at Mo's expense.
> 
> Sorry Mo.



I'm the one who should apologise, hopefully all taken in good humour!


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've still got a Swan's egg up in the loft somewhere.*
> 
> *Cue @classic33 asking why they were nesting up there.


Duly noted!


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Found some information.Stuart Dangerfield won the cicucuit of Windermere in April 2007
> 
> Kevin Dawson was also a previous winner and if memory serves me correct Chris Boardman was also a previous winner I am fairly sure Boothes sponsored the event for several years.’


https://www.thewestmorlandgazette.co.uk/news/6923773.cycling-booths-even-is-high-profile-start/


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Banana sandwich, Bargain Hunt and a brew.
> 
> Lunchtime quiz ...
> Can you name three fish that start and end with the letter 'K'?


Killer shark
King haddock
Kilmarnock


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Killer shark
> King haddock
> Kilmarnock


Did you google it too? 
Blimey, rain is battering down but the sun is out too. What a weird day.


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Killer shark
> King haddock
> Kilmarnock



😄
I had Krispy haddock. but fair enough. 😊


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

GM said:


> I'm the one who should apologise, hopefully all taken in good humour!


I am Spartacus....it is I who will apologise .


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Nor do I, whisky, beetroot and marmalade are the 3 main food/drink items I dislike the most.


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2020)

monkers said:


> 😄
> I had Krispy haddock. but fair enough. 😊


I had 'Kin big Haddock.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2020)

I've had wander through here..... fish and marmalade seem to feature heavily.

It's Friday night........we've had G&T and no lunch........this was a mistake......... apparently I'm making tea...........


----------



## monkers (22 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've had wander through here..... fish and marmalade seem to feature heavily.
> 
> It's Friday night........we've had G&T and no lunch........this was a mistake......... apparently I'm making tea...........



Swan's eggs are trending too! 😊


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2020)

Decision time.
Do I drink beer or wine tonight?
Think I'll have a Scotch while I make my mind up.......


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've had wander through here..... fish and marmalade seem to feature heavily.
> 
> It's Friday night........we've had G&T and no lunch........this was a mistake......... apparently I'm making tea...........


I did a basic cheese piza and added mushroom, onoin and tomato. I did chips to go with it. Very nice.....filled the hole.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Decision time.
> Do I drink beer or wine tonight?
> Think I'll have a Scotch while I make my mind up.......


Whisky.....always a good choice.
Beer.....wine ??? Depends what you are eating.


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I did a basic cheese piza and added mushroom, onoin and tomato. I did chips to go with it. Very nice.....filled the hole.


Cue @Fnaar ......


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Whisky.....always a good choice.
> Beer.....wine ??? Depends what you are eating.


Nuts.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nuts.


Bit harsh.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I did a basic cheese piza and added mushroom, onoin and tomato. I did chips to go with it. Very nice.....filled the hole.


You sure you've got this eating lark the right way round.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2020)

I may have to break the gin out.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nuts.


No need for that.
I suggest you start with whisky then move on to beer.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've had wander through here..... fish and marmalade seem to feature heavily.
> 
> It's Friday night........we've had G&T and no lunch........this was a mistake......... apparently I'm making tea...........


I'd forgotten I made this post........

We've had spaghetti with cream cheese, salmon and broccoli asparagus plus a salad of lettuce and pak choi. Seems to have done the trick.

I have a large whisky..........this could be a second mistake........


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No need for that.
> I suggest you start with whisky then move on to beer.


An excellent suggestion which I had already adopted.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Swan's eggs are trending too! 😊


Aaaah. Sorry I must try to keep on trend


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

Telly rubbish as usual these days. Watching a Vera repeat. Thankfully not too recent so can’t remember much.


----------



## GM (22 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Cue @Fnaar ......



I don't about fish Friday, it sounds like saucy Friday.... on that note, all my Portuguese tarts have gone!


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Telly rubbish as usual these days. Watching a Vera repeat. Thankfully not too recent so can’t remember much.


We're watching this......well Mrs P is. I'm playing Canasta online.......and browsing in here.


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s not that I don’t appreciate all the carers but prefer to do so all year round, not in some show for a few minutes.



Couldn’t agree more xx


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2020)

@Dave7 - I must say that you gave an excellent recommendation.
It's been a very beery evening.
Started on the North Coast IPA, graduated to the Thirst of Many and finished off with the Blonde Ambition.
Not necessarily one of each........
Not only will I be going to bed comfortably numb but also in the knowledge that I have been supporting a local business.
What's not to like?

Night all.*


*Especially Billy Ray


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 - I must say that you gave an excellent recommendation.
> It's been a very beery evening.
> Started on the North Coast IPA, graduated to the Thirst of Many and finished off with the Blonde Ambition.
> Not necessarily one of each........
> ...



Night Miley


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2020)

Morning..........an even more worserer day than yesterday  💨💨💨


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning..........an even more worserer day than yesterday  💨💨💨



Morning Mo,
You beat me to it, I awoke a while ago thinking there must be fog in the harbour then realised it was Mrs Tenkay snoring 😯


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

🌬️


----------



## screenman (23 May 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'd forgotten I made this post........
> 
> We've had spaghetti with cream cheese, salmon and broccoli asparagus plus a salad of lettuce and pak choi. Seems to have done the trick.
> 
> I have a large whisky..........this could be a second mistake........


Only a mistake if its not very large.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
The wind has dropped and the sun is shining🌞
Today's plan is to tackle the club's weekly 5k challenge followed by a spell on the turbo. Yesterday saw me almost at Drumnadrochit.

Mrs Tenkay is going to bake me a cake as today is my birthday 🎂😊. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶🏃🚲🎂🌞🍺


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2020)

Morning all. This is early early early for me. Its rare I am up before 0630**.
Mixed forcast here. Last time I looke it was supposed to be sunny. Now its windy with a chance of rain.
**I did sleep a lot yesterday (after that groggy start) and was in bed early.....so thats not too bad.
Just enjoying my coffee and will be listening to our Tony with S.O.T.S.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> The wind has dropped and the sun is shining🌞
> Today's plan is to tackle the club's weekly 5k challenge followed by a spell on the turbo. Yesterday saw me almost at Drumnadrochit.
> 
> ...


Oy
You dont get away with it that easily......what birthday is it ?
Whichever, have a good one.


----------



## screenman (23 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> The wind has dropped and the sun is shining🌞
> Today's plan is to tackle the club's weekly 5k challenge followed by a spell on the turbo. Yesterday saw me almost at Drumnadrochit.
> 
> ...




Happy Birthday, you are looking good for 87.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 May 2020)

Mornin' all and many happy returns to @Tenkaykev


----------



## Drago (23 May 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2020)

Happy birthday @Tenkaykev .

Blimey what a night. Howling wind and rain and today is set for the same. So  it is all day, and slobbing, and watching films maybe, with a bit of snoozing thrown in. . Stay safe.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2020)

morning all, nowt to do today and all day to do it, though I must do yesterdays washing up, I should have done it last night but in the end I cba.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> The wind has dropped and the sun is shining🌞
> Today's plan is to tackle the club's weekly 5k challenge followed by a spell on the turbo. Yesterday saw me almost at Drumnadrochit.
> 
> ...



Happy birthday, .


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkay is going to bake me a cake as today is my birthday 🎂😊.


Happy Birthday 🎂 I think since I cycled a mile per year to celebrate mine, you should really run a km for every year for yours?


----------



## Dirk (23 May 2020)

Morning all 

Off out early to pick up a few bags of gravel to finish off the border in the garden. 
I shifted a ton of the stuff yesterday but I'd miscalculated and ran short.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2020)

Glad I went my walk. My Gore shake dry jacket is perfect for when it's wet and windy but not cold. Breakfast finished and Molly cat curled up on my lap, however I fancy another coffee so she will have to move soon.


----------



## monkers (23 May 2020)

Good morning all.

Late on parade, but couldn't see the point in an early carcass elevation this morning. 🌦💦

No time on the bike yesterday and looking unlikely all weekend. Monday is a bank holiday, happily for some, but I guess Lee and the local roads will be mobbed variously with meandathals and plague zombies. 

It's time for my infusion, and for Frank Cooper to satisfy me as he does most mornings. 

Happy Birthday to you @Tenkaykev, and may you have many many more. 🎂 🍰 🍾 🥂🎉


----------



## Dirk (23 May 2020)

Happy birthday @Tenkaykev


----------



## screenman (23 May 2020)

Pancakes, banana, maple syrup and ice cream have been eaten for brekkie, I may even get up in a few minutes.


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

monkers said:


> It's time for my infusion, and for Frank Cooper to satisfy me as he does most mornings.





Too much info for 07.55...........


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

Happy Day of Birth @Tenkaykev 🥂👏


----------



## GM (23 May 2020)

Morning all...Many happy returns Kev, have a great day 

In other news the bin men have just been, just the garden waste bin to go. 🌈


----------



## Paulus (23 May 2020)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. The cat woke me up at 6, or it could of been the wind blowing outside, or a combination of both.
The second mug of tea has been drunk whilst listening to Tony Blackbum on the radio. 
Out with the dog soon and will then contemplate another day in paradise. Too windy for a ride today so maybe a domestics day instead.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all...Many happy returns Kev, have a great day
> 
> In other news the bin men have just been, just the garden waste bin to go. 🌈


Our recycling centres are supposed to be re-opening on 1st June, but with lots of restrictions.


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

Hello world. So today? Well it's blowing a gale, 45 mph according to the BBC, with grey cloud. No possibility of a ride, tomorrow looks better - only 20 

The Amaryllis is looking nice.........

Struggling with news today. Absolutely feck all I can think of to do....... I may watch A Streetcar Named Desire..........the version on NT Live with Gillian Anderson


----------



## dave r (23 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Our recycling centres are supposed to be re-opening on 1st June, but with lots of restrictions.



Ours opened last week, they have an appointment system and we have to show we live in Coventry, I'm told it works very well, other places they've had queues miles long, I've got an appointment for Wednesday


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Our recycling centres are supposed to be re-opening on 1st June, but with lots of restrictions.



Our local recycling centre was recently redesigned and it's very swish and well organised with a one way system and helpful operatives. 
The only caveat is you have to be in a car or van. We recently gave up the car so are vehicle free. I was going to put the recently deceased microwave on the bike rack and trundle on down there but that's no longer an option.


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I've got an appointment for Wednesday



Well it's a day out..........make sure it's on the calendar in case you double book.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2020)

I've been chuckling at my facebook page this morning, my memories page has a post from last year where I said "I've had an extra meat ration this morning, I don't know what it was it just flew straight down my throat, I didn't even taste it. Great ride out though." sounds like I need to keep my mouth shut when I'm pedalling.


----------



## GM (23 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Our recycling centres are supposed to be re-opening on 1st June, but with lots of restrictions.




Our one opened last week for garden waste and household waste only, with a booking system. I managed to get a slot yesterday afternoon, 12 bags of garden waste gone. The car smelt a bit rancid on the way there! 

Better get up now, I can hear my breakfast calling me


----------



## dave r (23 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well it's a day out..........make sure it's on the calendar in case you double book.



The appointments for half three so by the time I've loaded the car it will have used up most of the afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (23 May 2020)

I've got a load of garden waste to take to the tip but they are only taking 'essential waste' - whatever that is.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've got a load of garden waste to take to the tip but they are only taking 'essential waste' - whatever that is.


Same here. I'm just waiting on all the numpties filling their cars with all sorts of stuff, being refused, and kicking off. Chaos.


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

Hmmmmm........so I've had a browse through CC. No one seems to need my expert advice on all things cycle related - like how to change a tube.

Mrs P has risen and returned to bed with coffee. When I go up to shower she will ask about my plans for the day. The danger is I'll be given something to do that I don't want to do even though I have nothing to do. Life is complicated......

........I'm not sure gazing at Gillian Anderson will count.......

Answers on a postcard


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've got a load of garden waste to take to the tip but they are only taking 'essential waste' - whatever that is.


Same here. My lad is moving house this weekend and is wondering what counts as essential?


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Pancakes, banana, maple syrup and ice cream have been eaten for brekkie, I may even get up in a few minutes.


Think I may just go and upchuck after reading that


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 May 2020)

Morning all. Horribly windy and wet here too.
I’ve just read that this weekend is a bank holiday. I’ve so much lost track of the days that this came as a genuine surprise. Not that it makes any difference of course, Monday will be the same as any other Monday in lockdown, and pretty much the same as any other day of the week too.
On the plus side, I’ve also read that The Archers is resuming on Monday. I hope Kirsty wakes up to Philip and Gavin soon.


----------



## GM (23 May 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> On the plus side, I’ve also read that The Archers is resuming on Monday. I hope Kirsty wakes up to Philip and Gavin soon.



That is a real 'Retirement Thread' post!


----------



## Paulus (23 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been chuckling at my facebook page this morning, my memories page has a post from last year where I said "I've had an extra meat ration this morning, I don't know what it was it just flew straight down my throat, I didn't even taste it. Great ride out though." sounds like I need to keep my mouth shut when I'm pedalling.


The extra protein of a swallowed insect always comes in handy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2020)

GM said:


> That is a real 'Retirement Thread' post!


Mrs Tenkay has the Archers theme as her ringtone...
EDIT: my ringtone is Captain Pugwash 😁


----------



## pawl (23 May 2020)

Usual question from Mrs P in the morning Are you riding today?She still has to learn I only ride on alternate days ,subject to weather of course


----------



## pawl (23 May 2020)

My wind speed indicator shows to windy for me to ride today.Watering can half way down the garden from its normal position under the water tap


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2020)

Wow the roads are very quiet here. Of course the weather is crap so that could be playing a part. Windier than a windy thing here.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> The wind has dropped and the sun is shining🌞
> Today's plan is to tackle the club's weekly 5k challenge followed by a spell on the turbo. Yesterday saw me almost at Drumnadrochit.
> 
> ...








Not round the bend yet?


----------



## gavroche (23 May 2020)

Bonjour. Very windy again but sunny. Our tip is due to open again next week but it will be by appointment only for the time being.
Nothing special planned for today, definitively no bike ride, too windy, but I need to paint the seats on the swing and the back as well. 
By the way, I noticed yesterday that diesel is now £1.09 and petrol £1.06. May be time to fill up again although I haven't used much of it in the last few weeks, perhaps 10 litres?
Have a good, safe day everyone.


----------



## Poacher (23 May 2020)

Wind has wreaked havoc with Mrs Poacher's turbo bike cover!


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

GM said:


> That is a real 'Retirement Thread' post!


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

I didn't have breakfast so I'm having elevenses........two crumpets, gooseberry jam and coffee.

Mrs P did not inquire of my plans for today.........she is still in bed and requesting coffee.......


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I didn't have breakfast so *I'm having elevenses*........two crumpets, gooseberry jam and coffee.
> 
> Mrs P did not inquire of my plans for today.........she is still in bed and requesting coffee.......


t'ain'talftenyet!


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I didn't have breakfast so I'm having elevenses........two crumpets, gooseberry jam and coffee.
> 
> Mrs P did not inquire of my plans for today.........she is still in bed and requesting coffee.......


Elevenses at 10.30 .
I am just enjoying a bacon on toast butty. Bacon from the butcher so nice and thick.
Bread is wat I made.
Lurvely.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2020)

We're having  and jam and cream scones.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2020)

dave r said:


> We're having  and jam and cream scones.


Thought you had to be in Devon or Cornwall to have that!!!!
What is the world coming to


----------



## Poacher (23 May 2020)

Damn and blast! While I was waiting for a 10% code to be emailed from btrsports for their heavy duty bike cover, it went from in stock to due back in stock August 2020. Might have to look at Halfords instead.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2020)

Poacher said:


> Damn and blast! While I was waiting for a 10% code to be emailed from btrsports for their heavy duty bike cover, it went from in stock to due back in stock August 2020. Might have to look at Halfords instead.


Damn and blast!!!!
Wash your mouth out.
We have ladies on here. And we have Classic


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Damn and blast!!!!
> Wash your mouth out.
> We have ladies on here. And we have Classic


Watchit!


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 524256
> 
> Not round the bend yet?



Not quite reached the bend. After a windy but rewarding run I've decided to have a rest day from LEJOG.
Mrs Tenkay will arrive at Land's End tomorrow ( she's done LEJOG a couple of times in the real, non turbo World) hence her decision to do it the other direction on the turbo. 

I'll tell her she needs to up her game in the cake making stakes, yours looks amazing 😯


----------



## Poacher (23 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Damn and blast!!!!
> Wash your mouth out.
> We have ladies on here. And we have Classic


Sorry one and all. I was temporarily overwrought. As penitence I shall stay schtum on this matter.
In other news, my suggestion of making a stilton and broccoli quiche (S, VFX!) seems to have mutated into me being coerced into making it.
Well, that's my plan for the day thrown away.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Watchit!


Ohh dear. Has that gone on the list as well .
I agopolise, I really do.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ohh dear. Has that gone on the list as well .
> I agopolise, I really do.


Didn't think of that.

What's to apologise for anyway?


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 May 2020)

Afternoon all. Looks like cycling is out the window today, still blowing dogs off chains lol. Think it will be a long country walk for us this afternoon. What is everybody else doing today ?


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Didn't think of that.
> 
> What's to apologise for anyway?


Didnt say apologise.... I said agopolise which is a completely different thing


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> t'ain'talftenyet!


Hey - different time zone over here...........21st century and all that 

Sorry, couldn't resist....


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

Poacher said:


> Damn and blast! While I was waiting for a 10% code to be emailed from btrsports for their heavy duty bike cover, it went from in stock to due back in stock August 2020. Might have to look at Halfords instead.


I've had one of their bike covers for years, it's been fine but it's not heavy duty. Only used it in the garage for covering summer/winter bikes as appropriate


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

@The Rover - I thought you might enjoy this new route I've devised to Ribchester - everyone was pretty fed up with the usual one!!! Obviously a bit far from your place to start at Euxton Mills but if you rode to Riley Green >Walton le Dale >Avenham Park to the Cobbled Bridge you could pick up the route there. Coming home it chucks you out in Hoghton so easy to get home. There are lots of possible variations from Broughton all the way to Ribchester. Enjoy!!

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32700129


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Didnt say apologise.... I said agopolise which is a completely different thing


You're right you did, and for those wondering, you google that at your own peril.


----------



## Paulus (23 May 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all. Looks like cycling is out the window today, still blowing dogs off chains lol. Think it will be a long country walk for us this afternoon. What is everybody else doing today ?


A bit like you. Out with MrsP and the dog for a 3 hour 10 mile windy walk . Very pleasant though. Now sitting in the garden sipping an ale or three.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> A bit like you. Out with MrsP and the dog for a 3 hour 10 mile windy walk . Very pleasant though. Now sitting in the garden sipping an ale or three.



That last sentence seems a very good idea lol 😂


----------



## BoldonLad (23 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Our recycling centres are supposed to be re-opening on 1st June, but with lots of restrictions.



Our opened last week. You have to show you live in catchment area (not sure how), there are restrictions, and, the only allow cars with odd / even Reg. No., as decreed on their website. Even in “normal” times, queues are enormous, haven’t ventured there to see what it is like now. Garage still has space for a little more junk.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2020)

We've spent the afternoon in Stratford Upon Avon, normally I wouldn't go near the place on a bank holiday, but with most of it closed and the poor weather we made an exception today, we had a lovely walk by the river.


----------



## Poacher (23 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've had one of their bike covers for years, it's been fine but it's not heavy duty. Only used it in the garage for covering summer/winter bikes as appropriate


I'm guessing you mean the Halfords option; the btr looks bombproof. I found an old cover intended for overwintering garden furniture down the side of the house. It was protecting a rusting incinerator, which I intend to treat with a high temperature (650c) paint at some point; maybe not worth it, and I don't think a rattle can will find its target today. Anyway, despite a few holes, the cover will provide some protection to that cherished CB. I dragged the cover out, evicted a few choice snails for the Song Thrush (which, typically, hasn't shown up for the feast), and put it on the lawn, weighed down with a garden chair. Later that same day, dear reader, I looked up from my kitchen duties to see the chair cast aside by the wind and the cover airborne. Dashed outside, strewing eggshells in my wake, to rescue the cover, which is now weighed down with a garden lounger; we'll see whether it survives the night.
Did I mention that one (of two) of my carefully tended Pink Brandywine tomato plants has been snapped off by the wind? Let's hope it will now function as a bush tomato, rather than the usual cordon plant. At least there's still one intact outside, plus two in the greenhouse.


----------



## Poacher (23 May 2020)

In the kitchen, the stilton and broccoli quiche has been produced, against all odds and some barracking.
The shortcrust pastry was made from scratch (200gm flour, thanks to Mapperley Co-op; glad I asked, as there was none on the shelves; my secret signal ensured a pack was produced from the back room ) and 100gm butter, a proportion burnt into my few remaining brain cells.
Slightly too much pastry, better than too little. The excess was combined with some red fox cheese for a handful (or two) of snaxx.









Another day's existence assured, I hope.


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

Yummy. I love cheese sticks.


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

In other news.........I have a list of what colour paint we used in which room. Today I matched the tins with the list, labelled said tins and binned the rest of the paint.

Did I have anything else to do..........NO! This is becoming a struggle. Winds are 20mph tomorrow....think I can handle that or I could find a wall to climb up.

I've got a whisky to ease the pain 😂 Zoom quiz at 7.30.......


----------



## The Rover (23 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @The Rover - I thought you might enjoy this new route I've devised to Ribchester - everyone was pretty fed up with the usual one!!! Obviously a bit far from your place to start at Euxton Mills but if you rode to Riley Green >Walton le Dale >Avenham Park to the Cobbled Bridge you could pick up the route there. Coming home it chucks you out in Hoghton so easy to get home. There are lots of possible variations from Broughton all the way to Ribchester. Enjoy!!
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32700129



thanks @PaulSB , that loooks a good one, I’ll save it later, I actually did another one of yours a few weeks ago But forgot to mention it, Houghton, Gregson Lane, past the Houghton Arms, Bury Lane, Abbey Village, past Earnshaw res and then up to Pickup Bank before some downhill to home, it was about 40 miles and just under 3000ft of climbing, really enjoyed It.

However....... I had a slight off a couple of weeks ago and broke a collar bone! I’m out of action for a while but at least it was a different shoulder this time having already had four operations on the other side!

and.... the bike came out of it pretty much unmarked. The same can’t be said for my kit which they had to cut of me! 

Funny couple of weeks, buggered up my shoulder but my retirement application finally went to the last two big decision makers. It’s nearly new bike time!

Cheers.


----------



## Poacher (23 May 2020)

Gaargh! What new hell is this? The last dregs of my Henri Bardouin! Woe is me!




Poncey metropolitan git alert!


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2020)

Poacher said:


> Gaargh! What new hell is this? The last dregs of my Henri Bardouin! Woe is me!
> View attachment 524354
> 
> Poncey metropolitan git alert!


With water, at six parts water to one Pastis.

https://www.wineandmore.co.nz/shop/spirits/aperitif/henri-bardoun-pastis/


----------



## Poacher (23 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> With water, at six parts water to one Pastis.
> 
> https://www.wineandmore.co.nz/shop/spirits/aperitif/henri-bardoun-pastis/


Four parts water, two ice cubes. This is a long term solution! And no ordinary pastis.


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2020)

@The Rover sorry to hear about your misfortune but obviously glad to know the bike is OK. I think you'll enjoy the route - some new lanes for me despite decades of riding in the area.

I've resolved to try roads I've never been down before and see what happens!


----------



## Poacher (23 May 2020)

Great news chez braconnier, a determined delve in the extensive cellars produced an unopened bottle of the delicious HB!









All is well in this household! Hic!


----------



## Poacher (23 May 2020)

Poacher said:


> All is well in this household! Hic!


Ah! It _was _until Mrs Poacher found that I'd sent my sister in law a sneaky photo of Mrs P sunbathing last Wednesday, rather putting the lie to her claim to be working all day. Now where's that tent?


----------



## Dirk (23 May 2020)

Well.....I'm all full of Lobster, Asparagus and Chablis. 
It's tough at the top!
Night Jim Bob.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Well.....I'm all full of Lobster, Asparagus and Chablis.
> It's tough at the top!
> Night Jim Bob.


Night Mary Elle


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 May 2020)

Night night everyone


----------



## screenman (24 May 2020)

Morning all, sounds quieter outside this morning.


----------



## monkers (24 May 2020)

Good morning all. Early on parade this morning, I'm eyeing up the wheather* and the met report for an early ride out. It just might be doable.

Eerily quiet here too Screenman. 

* oops, that's the worst spell of weather we've had this year.


----------



## Drago (24 May 2020)

I have risen, I have risen, all alone, across the sea...


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2020)

Is it mornjg again? Wow it feels like a real autumn day here. Dark, damp, and dismal with the occasional windy blustery bit. Heck that sounds just like Drago's Y fronts.


Have a good day and stay safe folks.


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 May 2020)

Mrnn' ll.
Hmm, sm t b hvng trbl wth my vwls. Mght try mlk f mgns.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

I'd like to start by saying a heartfelt thank you for all the lovely birthday wishes yesterday. It really does make a difference to be a member of such a lovely bunch of people (and Drago). 

I had a splendid day, a fast 5k in the Club weekly challenge, a delivery of beer from our daughter in Edinburgh and an excellent curry from our local takeaway. 
We had a family zoom meet up which was bitter sweet as I so miss the grandchildren. 

On an even more uplifting note Mrs Tenkay cracked on yesterday and completed her virtual JoGle, 1488km over 36 days 🚲

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🏃🚶🌞


----------



## dave r (24 May 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

The Rover said:


> thanks @PaulSB , that loooks a good one, I’ll save it later, I actually did another one of yours a few weeks ago But forgot to mention it, Houghton, Gregson Lane, past the Houghton Arms, Bury Lane, Abbey Village, past Earnshaw res and then up to Pickup Bank before some downhill to home, it was about 40 miles and just under 3000ft of climbing, really enjoyed It.
> 
> However....... I had a slight off a couple of weeks ago and broke a collar bone! I’m out of action for a while but at least it was a different shoulder this time having already had four operations on the other side!
> 
> ...


A slight off!!! Blimey I thought my cut shin was bad. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Well.....I'm all full of Lobster, Asparagus and Chablis.
> It's tough at the top!
> Night Jim Bob.


Lobster.......its a real take it or leave it for me. I have eaten it in an Anglesey pub and I have eaten it in a top restaurant in Israel. I just dont get it. Each to his own eh.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> had a splendid day, a fast 5k in the Club weekly challenge,


I tried a jog for a mile this morning just to see how it felt. Lol. Hard work was the answer. I gave up after thinking I was doing even more harm to my wrecked back and sciatic legs, but after 4 months away from it I can't say they feel any better so I thought, what the heck, give it a little try.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I tried a jog for a mile this morning just to see how it felt. Lol. Hard work was the answer. I gave up after thinking I was doing even more harm to my wrecked back and sciatic legs, but after 4 months away from it I can't say they feel any better so I thought, what the heck, give it a little try.


My sympathy to you Mo. Over recent years I have had another try at running.but each time my lower back quickly let me know its a non starter.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My sympathy to you Mo. Over recent years I have had another try at running.but each time my lower back quickly let me know its a non starter.


It's so annoying as I really enjoy it. Sacrilege on here to say this, but it gave me a better buzz than cycling.


----------



## Drago (24 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it mornjg again? Wow it feels like a real autumn day here. Dark, damp, and dismal with the occasional windy blustery bit. Heck that sounds just like Drago's Y fronts.
> 
> 
> Have a good day and stay safe folks.


No, in the warm weather they tend to be dry and crusty. The scrapings are used as chocolate chips in the Lidl deluxe ice cream.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2020)

Drago said:


> No, in the warm weather they tend to be dry and crusty. The scrapings are used as chocolate chips in the Lidl deluxe ice cream.


That's just too much........even for you!


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

Morning all.
I was woken at approx 05.30 with the wind howling. Calmed down now but not a nice day. I postponed yesterdays ride till today but doubt that will happen.
We have had a bottle of Champers in the fridge for ages....must be 2 years. We are thinking luxury croissants, strawberries, honey (or possibly apricot jam) and bubbly. BIG decision.
We watched tv last night. Seems ages since we bothered. X Factor. Uhhmm some decent acts but tbh the panel make me gag. Anyone else feel like that?
@Tenkaykev .....once you get over his
y fronts Drago is not so bad really.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2020)

Drago said:


> No, in the warm weather they tend to be dry and crusty. The scrapings are used as chocolate chips in the Lidl deluxe ice cream.


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Lobster.......its a real take it or leave it for me. I have eaten it in an Anglesey pub and I have eaten it in a top restaurant in Israel. I just dont get it. Each to his own eh.


No I don't either. Some really good French friends insisted on taking me out for lobster on my birthday.

I put on a good show but was distinctly underwhelmed.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's so annoying as I really enjoy it. Sacrilege on here to say this, but it gave me a better buzz than cycling.


The max I ever did was 12 milers.
The real buzz I got was on the home straight, maybe last 1/4 mile after an 8 miler, when I still had it to accelerate. My running mate (now my cycling mate) was a better runner than me overall but I could pip him on that home straight.
Ahhh if only he Mo.


----------



## Drago (24 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That's just too much........even for you!


Well, I could have them chiselled off and go starkers if you'd prefer.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's so annoying as I really enjoy it. Sacrilege on here to say this, but it gave me a better buzz than cycling.



It's really hard getting going again after a break, and starting by doing an alternating jog/walk is a good strategy.
I'm a real sceptic when it comes to the claims of the running shoe manufacturers, but a well fitting well cushioned shoe can make such a difference.


----------



## screenman (24 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's so annoying as I really enjoy it. Sacrilege on here to say this, but it gave me a better buzz than cycling.



I also miss the running a lot, herniated disc in the back and worn out knee's put a stop to it for me, one of life's regrets for me is never having run a marathon.


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2020)

Good morning. It's blowing an absolute hoolie. I slept for nine wonderful hours.

I've just settled down to watch Gillian Anderson, A Streetcar Named Desire. Three hours long so I shall spread it through the day.

Other than that I shall probably be bored out of my 💀

Hope you feel OK @Mo1959


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I also miss the running a lot, herniated disc in the back and worn out knee's put a stop to it for me, one of life's regrets for me is never having run a marathon.


I only ever did one. Just wanted to say I've done one. Just took my time and quite enjoyed it. However, that was 20 years ago and prior to so much back damage. I think the training for one now would probably cripple me!


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's really hard getting going again after a break, and starting by doing an alternating jog/walk is a good strategy.
> I'm a real sceptic when it comes to the claims of the running shoe manufacturers, but a well fitting well cushioned shoe can make such a difference.


Indeed.
Back in the day my running mate used to go to Manchester and get his 'made to measure'.
I was never that serious but at the time Reebok were my choice. When my ligaments started to go I resorted to sorbothane insoles which helped for a while.


----------



## Drago (24 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I also miss the running a lot, herniated disc in the back and worn out knee's put a stop to it for me, one of life's regrets for me is never having run a marathon.


You will recall I quit running in late 2018 because of arthritis in my big toe making it excruciating. I too miss it. The first mile or so was a panting, chest thumping agony then suddenly, BOOM! I was in the zone, legs going like clockwork, brain relaxing on a lilo in a warm swimming pool of endorphins.


----------



## screenman (24 May 2020)

Drago said:


> You will recall I quit running in late 2018 because of arthritis in my big toe making it excruciating. I too miss it. The first mile or so was a panting, chest thumping agony then suddenly, BOOM! I was in the zone, legs going like clockwork, brain relaxing on a lilo in a warm swimming pool of endorphins.



That is about how I used to feel, I used to also enjoy some races 5 mile, 10k that sort of thing, I was not fast but the atmosphere was always good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Indeed.
> Back in the day my running mate used to go to Manchester and get his 'made to measure'.
> I was never that serious but at the time Reebok were my choice. When my ligaments started to go I resorted to sorbothane insoles which helped for a while.



Do you remember " Reebok Racing Club"? I think you got coordinated kit if you joined, never got on with Reebok as I found them too narrow.
Over the years I settled on Nike Pegasus, New Balance and Saucony as I have wide feet.

A friend who has had bilateral knee replacements recommended "Hokas" he's very careful with his money and the fact he'd splashed out on new trainers raised everyone's eyebrows.
I tried a pair that were in a sale and I have to say I'm really impressed. Supremely well cushioned and brilliant on the bike too.


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2020)

I used to run as general fitness training for my sport of sidecar racing but an off at Cadwell Park put paid to that. The lower back injury I sustained meant that any high impact training was unsustainable. I changed over to an exercise bike and swimming instead.


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2020)

Morning all


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 May 2020)

screenman said:


> That is about how I used to feel, I used to also enjoy some races 5 mile, 10k that sort of thing, I was not fast but the atmosphere was always good.



I loved the atmosphere and even now still get the butterflies on the start line if I've entered a race no matter what the distance. 

When I was running longer distances and got to the " I'm never putting myself through this again" stage I'd promise myself that one day I'd restrict my running to 10 kilometres or shorter, and would be known as 10k Kev. That day has arrived, hence my screen name 😁


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2020)

Grey start to the day but not so windy. I was never a distance runner and 440 yards was my longest race distance. 
Reading earlier about those who do not appear to like seafood reminds me of one occasion when were invited round to a friends and got an enormous heap of langoustine freshly cooked and some nice wine followed by a dram or two. Lovely. 
I had a half dozen creels out and we ate lobster, crab and prawns regularly. What we termed prawns are in posh circles called langoustine. Also lots of scallops not spoiled by some poncy sauce.
Off diving at Canna we got several large crayfish which we cooked on the quayside over an open fire and consumed at market prices something like £500 worth for supper.
Happy days but sadly only memories now.


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Grey start to the day but not so windy. I was never a distance runner and 440 yards was my longest race distance.
> Reading earlier about those who do not appear to like seafood reminds me of one occasion when were invited round to a friends and got an enormous heap of langoustine freshly cooked and some nice wine followed by a dram or two. Lovely.
> I had a half dozen creels out and we ate lobster, crab and prawns regularly. What we termed prawns are in posh circles called langoustine. Also lots of scallops not spoiled by some poncy sauce.
> Off diving at Canna we got several large crayfish which we cooked on the quayside over an open fire and consumed at market prices something like £500 worth for supper.
> Happy days but sadly only memories now.


That sounds like heaven to me. I love seafood.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> That sounds like heaven to me. I love seafood.




So do I.


----------



## Drago (24 May 2020)

I was too big and heavy to be competitive at any kind of race distance. Neverless, when I was in my early 30's my running partner was himself a running coach and he reckoned I'd be good for a 4 minute mile with my long stride and good lungs. I got close a few times, but never made a serious attempt at it, and regret to this day that I'd never had a proper go and can't wear the coveted Sub 4 t shirt. I was working up to going a 5 minute mile at 50, which is an achievement of equal significance, but just as I was starting to get serious about the attempt my foot started playing up and that was it. An athletic life of "what might have been?"


----------



## screenman (24 May 2020)

Low down bum (short legs) mean that my running was never going to be quick, 32 minute 5 mile was my best when i was about 30.


----------



## dave r (24 May 2020)

I've never been a runner.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I was too big and heavy to be competitive at any kind of race distance. Neverless, when I was in my early 30's my running partner was himself a running coach and he reckoned I'd be good for a 4 minute mile with my long stride and good lungs. I got close a few times, but never made a serious attempt at it, and regret to this day that I'd never had a proper go and can't wear the coveted Sub 4 t shirt. I was working up to going a 5 minute mile at 50, which is an achievement of equal significance, but just as I was starting to get serious about the attempt my foot started playing up and that was it. An athletic life of "what might have been?"



That's outstandingly good Drago, I used to do weekly speed work intervals as part of my distance training and know how astonishingly difficult it gets just to shave off a few seconds per lap when you're already on the limit.
A sincere" Chapeau Sir" from a 5:27' miler at best, and sorry to hear that an injury thwarted your ambitions.


----------



## GM (24 May 2020)

Morning all....I've never been a runner, infact I couldn't run for a bus! ....well impressed with all your running though 

The dog got me up at 7 o/c to be fed and let out to be emptied, back to bed with a tea and to get the grey matter working with a Sudoku. 🌈


----------



## gavroche (24 May 2020)

I could never run, in fact I have never been any good at any sport, I am just a plodder.


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I've never been a runner.


Yet?


----------



## Drago (24 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That's outstandingly good Drago, I used to do weekly speed work intervals as part of my distance training and know how astonishingly difficult it gets just to shave off a few seconds per lap when you're already on the limit.
> A sincere" Chapeau Sir" from a 5:27' miler at best, and sorry to hear that an injury thwarted your ambitions.


5:09 was my best at age 49 and 7 months, so I reckon I'd have been genuinely good for the 1 in 5 at 50.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Low down bum (short legs) mean that my running was never going to be quick, 32 minute 5 mile was my best when i was about 30.



My mate Gary has short legs and low lift / high turnover running style. He was also a very fast runner and regularly finished ahead of me in races.


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 May 2020)

Fortunate (under normal circumstances) to still be able to run and cycle. I find each offers something slightly different. Cycling is (mostly) a pleasurable, sensual (ooerr!) experience which comes with welcome health benefits. Running on the other hand is more about maintaining fitness whilst sometimes being enjoyable, particularly when exploring the way less trod. I find both help with mental well being.


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2020)

It's good to be able to do anything well, exercise wise, at our ages.
There's an awful lot of unfit 20 - 40 year olds out there who pant and wheeze at the slightest bit of exertion. 
It doesn't bode well for their future.


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> So do I.


So do I, it's just lobster I don't really get. Fine to eat but not exciting.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So do I, it's just lobster I don't really get. Fine to eat but not exciting.




It tastes quite a lot like crab IMHO and I can't be arsed with all that faffing around to get the shell off.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I also miss the running a lot, herniated disc in the back and worn out knee's put a stop to it for me, one of life's regrets for me is never having run a marathon.


Likewise. Myself and my mate were training for the Manchester marathon when my ligaments started to go. He went on to complete the marathon and 2 more after that.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

Drago said:


> You will recall I quit running in late 2018 because of arthritis in my big toe making it excruciating. I too miss it. The first mile or so was a panting, chest thumping agony then suddenly, BOOM! I was in the zone, legs going like clockwork, brain relaxing on a lilo in a warm swimming pool of endorphins.


I was never a good runner. 12 miles at 8+ minute miles but I recall the sensation you refer to......you just get in the zone and its lovely.


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It tastes quite a lot like crab IMHO and I can't be arsed with all that faffing around to get the shell off.


There should be no faffing about except for the claws. Give it a bash and get the body out. Remove the black bit and eat. It is nothing like crab which needs much more faffing about to get the body meat out without getting the undesirable bits. The two taste entirely different IMO. Lobster is more finger food than crab as easier to get at without utensils, apart from a hammer which both need.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I used to run as general fitness training for my sport of sidecar racing but an off at Cadwell Park put paid to that. The lower back injury I sustained meant that any high impact training was unsustainable. I changed over to an exercise bike and swimming instead.


I used to go to Oulton Park back in the days of Minter etc.
I recall standing at Old Hall when a guy came off, slid along on his bum, hit the verge and did a huge somersault landing on his back on top of the hording. He limped away with help but I sometimes wonder if he fully recovered.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

@oldwheels I love sea food as in fish. I don't enjoy shell fish. Tried it eg mussels and even tried a lump of snot Oyster in Harrods but just dont get it. Definitely dont like crab. Lobster is just OK.
When we used to dive for scallops off Mull I would give mine away. Similar when diving for Lobster off Anglesey I would give mine away.
Edit.
I do enjoy prawns.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> There should be no faffing about except for the claws. Give it a bash and get the body out. Remove the black bit and eat. It is nothing like crab which needs much more faffing about to get the body meat out without getting the undesirable bits. The two taste entirely different IMO. Lobster is more finger food than crab as easier to get at without utensils, apart from a hammer which both need.




I suppose we all have different taste buds and thoughts on different foods.


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It tastes quite a lot like crab IMHO and I can't be arsed with all that faffing around to get the shell off.


It is nothing like crab tho 'I suppose it perhaps depends on what it has been eating. To get the meat of a lobster just twist the body off and give the shell a whack and the meat should come out whole. Remove the black gut strip and eat. Crabs are more difficult and you have to know which body parts are edible.
I tried most seafood except buckies, not little whelks but the big ones. A commercial fisherman friend [who was also a fly fisherman ] tried buckies once and said it was the only seafood he could not eat.
Skate wings I do not get - skin and bone with little or no meat.


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @oldwheels I love sea food as in fish. I don't enjoy shell fish. Tried it eg mussels and even tried a lump of snot Oyster in Harrods but just dont get it. Definitely dont like crab. Lobster is just OK.
> When we used to dive for scallops off Mull I would give mine away. Similar when diving for Lobster off Anglesey I would give mine away.
> Edit.
> I do enjoy prawns.


I must confess I share your opinion of oysters.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mrnn' ll.
> Hmm, sm t b hvng trbl wth my vwls. Mght try mlk f mgns.


Syrup of figs and prune juice might help.


----------



## dave r (24 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Yet?



At 68 with a dodgy back and ticker I can't see me taking up running.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

dave r said:


> At 68 with a dodgy back and ticker I can't see me taking up running.


68....you're still a kid


----------



## dave r (24 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 68....you're still a kid



I wish I still felt like a kid.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 68....you're still a kid



Isn't he just. Had a natter pre lockdown with one of the guys who used to run with us many years ago. He's cut his running down to doing 10k three times a week. His route takes him past our house and if I spot him going past I'll open the window and hurl some good natured abuse. He's 84, possibly 85 and still going strong 🏃👍


----------



## Paulus (24 May 2020)

I would always struggle with running distance. My school was very keen on cross country running. 
I could however sprint quite well, 100 and 200 yards .
Which helped as I was a pretty good winger for the school football team and other clubs I played for after I left school.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I wish I still felt like a kid.


It all depends on how you look at things, seven to ten isn't that old!

_"According to researchers, the body replaces itself with a largely new set of cells every *seven years to 10 years,* and some of our most important parts are revamped even more rapidly [sources: Stanford University, Northrup]._


----------



## dave r (24 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> It all depends on how you look at things, seven to ten isn't that old!
> 
> _"According to researchers, the body replaces itself with a largely new set of cells every *seven years to 10 years,* and some of our most important parts are revamped even more rapidly [sources: Stanford University, Northrup]._



Yes I'm aware of that, but it doesn't make you feel like you're 7 to 10 years old.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes I'm aware of that, but it doesn't make you feel like you're 7 to 10 years old.


Act like a big kid, see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Act like a big kid, see if that makes any difference.


I try that but MrsD just slaps me when I twang her knicker lazzie.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I try that but MrsD just slaps me when I twang her knicker lazzie.


Clout round t'earlug 'd stop yer.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2020)

@oldwheels ....going over things in my mind.
If you could pick one single dive as your favourite....what would it be.
Mine was somewhere south of Sharm when myself and a mate got dropped off for a drift dive. There was absolutely no one else there.
We dropped to 30 metres and slowly drifted up. It lasted one hour and it felt like we were the only people in the world.
Sent our marker bouy up and the guy collected us. Wonderful memory.


----------



## screenman (25 May 2020)

Morning all, looking good out there today.


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2020)

Indeed it is Mr Screenman.
Todays plan(s).........
•Breckie......cereal and nana.
•Drive to a place called Walton (about 5 miles away) for a walk. We would normally walk the golf course. but its closed and has guards at the gates. This is because it adjoins the morgue which has resorted to storing Covid bodies in exterior fridges as there are so ma y of them.
•probably a quick 10 mile ride.
•BBQ. We have some of those delicious butchers burgers left. Yummy.
•Bit of sunbathing.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A lovely sunny day ahead. Mrs Tenkay has started a Coast to Coast route on the turbo, while I'm still heading up towards John O'Groats. ( should be through Bonar Bridge today)
I'll probably head out shortly for a trot around the block before it gets too warm. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🚶🚲🌞


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2020)

Good morning. Bright a s sunny here. Looks like a nice day is in store for us..

Stay safe.


----------



## Drago (25 May 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
Looking like we'll all be enjoying the Sun's generosity today ... although still waiting for northern friends to report obvs.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2020)

Good morning folks, calm bright and sunny this morning, bike ride later.


----------



## screenman (25 May 2020)

No Mo yet, I bet she is out early and did not want to wake the rest of us up.


----------



## PaulSB (25 May 2020)

Good morning everyone. Bright, sunny and calm. I will shortly be saddling up and heading out to the Ribble Valley.

Managed nine hours sleep again last night though somewhat fitful. Stopping myself getting up at 3.30 was a challenge!

I've checked my meds blister pack - it is Monday - I hope.

I've reported on the Covid-19 app - three new questions today.......life is just so exciting........ I feel physically normal.

Back later


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 May 2020)

Bright and sunny and calm here too


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2020)

Morning all 

Looking good out there 
Off for a stroll along the beach later.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 May 2020)

screenman said:


> No Mo yet, I bet she is out early and did not want to wake the rest of us up.


Correct!  32 mile early bimble done and just finished brekkie.


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 May 2020)

Morning all. I am feeling a little jaded this morning, maybe the wine was off or maybe I just drank too much of it last night. Lol 
Plan for the day , finish my cup of tea in bed. Make coffee and toast, then think about going for 25 miles bimble with the wife. She wants call in and check on her mum and dad and go down the sailing to check on her boat. TBH I am not sure who she loves most , I do know that I am third on the list though 😂😂😂


----------



## oldwheels (25 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @oldwheels ....going over things in my mind.
> If you could pick one single dive as your favourite....what would it be.
> Mine was somewhere south of Sharm when myself and a mate got dropped off for a drift dive. There was absolutely no one else there.
> We dropped to 30 metres and slowly drifted up. It lasted one hour and it felt like we were the only people in the world.
> Sent our marker bouy up and the guy collected us. Wonderful memory.


That is a bit difficult as there were so many good dives. Wonderful cliff dive at the north end of Calve Island but also out in the middle of the Sound near the New Rocks buoy with lots of pinnacles and sandy bits. Drift dive off Coll among shoals of fish and for excitement flying with arms outstretched down the Falls of Lora dodging round rocks on the way. Even night dives collecting souvenirs just off the Mishnish pier. The torch light picks out things not seen in daylight. Too many to pick out one alone.
As an aside I trust you did not pick up scallops near any moorings as that is a storage area for small ones and to put it mildly can lead to nasty and sometimes violent repercussions.


----------



## Paulus (25 May 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. 
The sun is shining and the temperature is rising. 
Had an email from the water company telling me that they are reducing the pressure slightly because of the lack of rain in the past two months. 
Not a lot going on today, dog walking as normal but I will stay clear of most places because of the bank holiday Monday trippers. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## monkers (25 May 2020)

Good morning all. Standard procedures for me this morning. Window gazing and forecast indicate a good day for riding, so with no more ado, I'm off. byeeeee.


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> That is a bit difficult as there were so many good dives. Wonderful cliff dive at the north end of Calve Island but also out in the middle of the Sound near the New Rocks buoy with lots of pinnacles and sandy bits. Drift dive off Coll among shoals of fish and for excitement flying with arms outstretched down the Falls of Lora dodging round rocks on the way. Even night dives collecting souvenirs just off the Mishnish pier. The torch light picks out things not seen in daylight. Too many to pick out one alone.
> As an aside I trust you did not pick up scallops near any moorings as that is a storage area for small ones and to put it mildly can lead to nasty and sometimes violent repercussions.


No.....all good size 😊


----------



## GM (25 May 2020)

Morning all... Been engrossed in this Cummins saga on several forums for most of yesterday and this morning...words fail me!!!

Gonna try and get a ride in later, somewhere not too far. Enjoy your day peeps! 🌈


----------



## Paulus (25 May 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Been engrossed in this Cummins saga on several forums for most of yesterday and this morning...words fail me!!!


Me too. I am so angry with the attitude of Cummings, Boris and the like.


----------



## GM (25 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> Me too. I am so angry with the attitude of Cummings, Boris and the like.




Yep me too, I'm just glad I didn't vote for them!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 May 2020)

Paulus said:


> Me too. I am so angry with the attitude of Cummings, Boris and the like.


I think this could well do some serious harm with people thinking "If they can break the rules, why am I bothering"


----------



## GM (25 May 2020)

Thinking of getting one of these T-Shirts...


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Been engrossed in this Cummins saga on several forums for most of yesterday and this morning...words fail me!!!


I'm not party to the full facts of the case.
Everyone seems to have their own agenda.
The only information available is either contrived or controlled by the MSM.
On that basis I'll reserve judgement until I'm convinced one way or the other.
On the other hand - I just can't be arsed with all the petty political point scoring.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've reported on the Covid-19 app - three new questions today.......life is just so exciting........ I feel physically normal.



Ooo, new questions! I shall look forward to answering those later.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 May 2020)

Have just listened to another episode of Al Humphreys' Living Adventurously podcast. He was interviewing three of the four women (self-identified, middle-aged mums), who rowed/raced across the Atlantic a coupla years ago.


He's interviewing 'adventurous' Yorkshire folk as he cycles around the county and what an eclectic and fascinating bunch they are.


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2020)

Enjoyed the ride (thats a bimble to the foreigners on here ). Just an easy10 but very pleasant.
Enjoying a drinkypoos the a BBQ beckons.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 May 2020)

There's no way I'm going to waste 25 minutes watching someone solve a Sudoku puzzle... 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKf9aUIxdb4&feature=youtu.be

[Post edit: winjim had started a very interesting thread about this yesterday...]


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> There's no way I'm going to waste 25 minutes watching someone solve a Sudoku puzzle...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKf9aUIxdb4&feature=youtu.be



I've got video of me painting my bungalow if you prefer.


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've got video of me painting my bungalow if you prefer.


I have a slowmo video of my hair growing which might be interesting.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 May 2020)

It's not the painting, it's watching it dry that's so fascinating.

The subtle changes in hue as the light fades and each time worrying whether the wet brush and roller marks will fade to form one flat matt surface...


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm not party to the full facts of the case.
> Everyone seems to have their own agenda.
> The only information available is either contrived or controlled by the MSM.
> On that basis I'll reserve judgement until I'm convinced one way or the other.
> On the other hand - I just can't be arsed with all the petty political point scoring.




Totally agree with you. Too many people with too many agendas and newspapers that are owned by right or left wingers and they themselves have an agenda. 

I don't know the facts, so I don't make comment one way or the other. I am however sick of hearing about it, so I have stopped watching the so called news..


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2020)

In other news, I have bimbled. 12 miles for me. Quite a headwind at times but lovely in the sun. Clear deep blue skies and hardly a cloud to be seen. A couple of cyclists and a tad more traffic, but overall very quiet for a bank holiday Monday.


----------



## Paulus (25 May 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> It's not the painting, it's watching it dry that's so fascinating.
> 
> The subtle changes in hue as the light fades and each time worrying whether the wet brush and roller marks will fade to form one flat matt surface...


I am totally underwhelmed by the excitement on offer.


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> In other news, I have bimbled. 12 miles for me. Quite a headwind at times but lovely in the sun. Clear deep blue skies and hardly a cloud to be seen. A couple of cyclists and a tad more traffic, but overall very quiet for a bank holiday Monday.
> 
> View attachment 524789
> 
> ...


Welshie.....a serious question. If you are on an e bike does a slight headwind make a difference ?
I will have no hesitation getting one when I feel the time is right for me.
I play golf with guys who are 80+. They use electric buggies to get around on. Its a new lease of life for them.
Hardly any wind here. It was very pleasant this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Totally agree with you. Too many people with too many agendas and newspapers that are owned by right or left wingers and they themselves have an agenda.
> 
> I don't know the facts, so I don't make comment one way or the other. I am however sick of hearing about it, so I have stopped watching the so called news..


You are a woman right.
You dont need facts in order to comment
I hope MrsD doesnt read that


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2020)

MrsD's bush trimmed.
Beer partaken of.
Siesta time.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie.....a serious question. If you are on an e bike does a slight headwind make a difference ?
> I will have no hesitation getting one when I feel the time is right for me.
> I play golf with guys who are 80+. They use electric buggies to get around on. Its a new lease of life for them.
> Hardly any wind here. It was very pleasant this morning.




It does yes. Of course it depends on how much assistance you use, but you can see feel the wind.

If you have it on Low assistance, then you still get a good workout . And the wind can take you by surprise just as much as if you are on an ordinary bike. The assistance is fab on steep hills i must admit and is very welcome indeed.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You are a woman right.
> You dont need facts in order to comment
> I hope MrsD doesnt read that




Watch it you.  or I will set Mrs D on you.


----------



## PaulSB (25 May 2020)

Well I am on a bit of a high. Went out this morning for the Assault on Birdy Brow - one of the official top 100 northwest climbs. There are numerous segments but smashed my PB on them all by +/- 60 seconds. Taken third place in age group on all bar one where I'm first - mind you I'm 29 seconds off the pace to get the leaderboard!! God knows where I'll find 30 seconds!! 

This was a target for 2020 so feeling good. 😄


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It does yes. Of course it depends on how much assistance you use, but you can see feel the wind.
> 
> If you have it on Low assistance, then you still get a good workout . And the wind can take you by surprise just as much as if you are on an ordinary bike. The assistance is fab on steep hills i must admit and is very welcome indeed.


I did some steep hills today. Those motorway bridges can be a bitch.
At the moment I am ok for some hills etc but as I say I will not hesitate when I feel I need it it.
Stay safe and enjoy.


----------



## monkers (25 May 2020)

My friend is a paraglider pilot. She's pretty obsessed by it and flies at every opportunity. A few years ago, after many attempts, she flew 6km across country. I met her shortly afterwards, she was so very excited and beaming so broadly, she almost had a flip top head.

She wanted a bike to ride to work on. She was resistant to the idea of a bike with drop bars and skinny tyres; she bought a Live Alight 3. It's nice and comfortable, and suitable for commuting. We've been on a couple of bike rides together recently, she's struggled to match the pace made by me on my Cube Axial Ws.

This morning, we rode on a route through Gosport, called Henry Cort Way. It's the repurposed remnants of the abondoned railway line, used only by buses and cyclists. It was my first time riding it, it has a nice, smooth fast surface, and plenty of other bikes were around.

My friend wished to try my bike for the first time, so we switched. She just took off and left me for dead, passing others on the road with ease. After a couple of miles, she was on the side of the road, with that flip top head that I hadn't seen the like of for a few years, beaming ear to ear she pronounced, 'I'm getting one of these'. I didn't get it straight back either, she took off back the way we'd came. She chased down a group of young men pushing on ahead of her. I had no answer to her pace while I was riding her Liv.

Today a new cyclist was born.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2020)

62 miles the journey, Kilby the destination. I used the route to Countesthorpe for the route out, out of Coventry through Wood End, Shilton, Withybrook and on to Ullesthorpe, turned left and onto Gilmorton, through Peatling Parva and Peatling Magna then onto the gated road, at the end of the road instead of turning left for Countesthorpe I turned right crossed the main road and into Kilby, turning right in Kilby I rode through Fleckney and into Saddington then turned right towards Bruntingthorpe, crossed the main road then turned through Walton and Kimcote and onto Gilmorton and picked up the route out to take me back into Coventry. A lovely ride in the sunshine, a fast and enjoyable ride out, but by the time I'd turned for home the breeze had got up and a lot of the ride home was a slog.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/49486042


----------



## dave r (25 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Totally agree with you. Too many people with too many agendas and newspapers that are owned by right or left wingers and they themselves have an agenda.
> 
> I don't know the facts, so I don't make comment one way or the other. I am however sick of hearing about it, so I have stopped watching the so called news..



Me and you both.


----------



## PaulSB (25 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm not party to the full facts of the case.
> Everyone seems to have their own agenda.
> The only information available is either contrived or controlled by the MSM.
> On that basis I'll reserve judgement until I'm convinced one way or the other.
> On the other hand - I just can't be arsed with all the petty political point scoring.



I'm not going to enter the rights and wrongs of the case either. What does astonish me, in fact I'm completely outraged, is that Cummings is, well has been now, live on UK TV to make a statement and answer questions.

In my lifetime this has been something which the Queen or senior politicians do not some salaried advisor. 

Disgusted of Tunbridge Wells.


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not going to enter the rights and wrongs of the case either. What does astonish me, in fact I'm completely outraged, is that Cummings is, well has been now, live on UK TV to make a statement and answer questions.
> 
> In my lifetime this has been something which the Queen or senior politicians do not some salaried advisor.
> 
> Disgusted of Tunbridge Wells.


The guy can't win, can he?
If he'd refused to make a statement, or answer questions, he'd be pilloried.
If he makes a statement and answers questions, he's breaking accepted protocol.
Personally, I refuse to get outraged about anything. It's not worth it. Life's too short.

Anyway, the Politics thread is this way >>>>>>>


----------



## screenman (25 May 2020)

I have sanded down an first coated some oak furniture and have had too much alcohol to ride a bike.


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2020)

Saunton Sands on a blazing hot Bank Holiday Monday. 
Looks like people have heeded the advice not to come here.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2020)

I have broken out the pink grapefruit and elderflower gin....


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have broken out the pink grapefruit and elderflower gin....


Not too much now, you know what'll happen!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not too much now, you know what'll happen!




Oooh. Classic being funny


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Oooh. Classic being funny


We'll see, on the morrow


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2020)

Night Granma


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Granma


Night GranPa


----------



## Drago (25 May 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## aferris2 (26 May 2020)

Morning everyone! Lovely and sunny here after our once in a decade storm from the remnants of cyclone Mangga. Lockdown is much reduced here so we are free to continue on our travels. Heading north in the direction of Broome. Hopefully we will be allowed there by the time we get there. Will have to see how far we can get before September.


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2020)

feel like I've been run over by a truck!!!!!! No idea why.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> feel like I've been run over by a truck!!!!!! No idea why.


WD didn't send across a measure or two of her pink grapefruit gin did she?


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
Another bootiful one.


----------



## screenman (26 May 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Paulus (26 May 2020)

Morning all fellow retired peeps. The sun is shining and it is already quite warm. 
An early dog walk will be had before it gets too warm, and the crowds start to gather across the fields. 
I will get out for a few miles later on on the bike. 
Some more pottering around the garden with some watering as it is very dry with no rain forecast for a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2020)

Good morning folks, cloudy and warm this morning, the most exciting thing I need to do today is pick up my medication from the chemist.


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2020)

I wish you all a good morning......especially those that feel they have been run over by a truck .
Off for a walk in a short while. Then another 10 mile ride. I dont seem to get bored with this circuit for some reason.
I dug some of the soil over, around the roses. What a difference!!! I could almost hear it slurping when I watered it. I will do some more today. After our walk we may be lucky and get some bedding plants for the bare patches.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2020)

Good morning. I kept the gin all to myself Dave. 

I must admit, I slept well last night. I might have to have a gin every night, purely for medicinal purposes you understand. 

A misty start but hoefully it will be another nice day. Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> WD didn't send across a measure or two of her pink grapefruit gin did she?


Sadly no. I had one beer last night.

Hello world. Another beautiful day has dawned.

I have never had a Covid test.
I feel physically normal.

Come on guys let's think of some more exciting questions. Or should I say I've got a sniffle and see what happens? 😄

So today I have a relaxed 30 miler ahead. Meeting one of the club ladies at 9.30. Yesterday was so good. I turned up at the cafe solo to bump in to a guy I hadn't seen since I retired, a fellow club member then arrived with his family, next two lady members arrived, I was just leaving when two more lady members arrived. Took 90 minutes to do the cafe stop. Last Wednesday I saw seven different members turn up at the same cafe. Only a few wearing club kit so I'm unsure if Charlie, cafe owner, realises just how many CCCers are supporting her.

It's really heartwarming to see how happy everyone is to see each other.

This evening I'm popping out to see my best friend for the first time since January. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Another scorchio day begins. Mrs Tenkay and I ran together yesterday, I'm a tad concerned that all her recent cycling exploits on the turbo trainer mean she'll soon be leaving me trailing in her wake (again).
It was lovely to run together and natter, looking forward to when we can venture further afield. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🚶🏃🌞


----------



## Drago (26 May 2020)

Like a porn stars vegetables, I have risen!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 May 2020)

Sun is out again, forecast says it’s going to be a nice week. But the relentless lockdown is increasingly hard to take.


----------



## monkers (26 May 2020)

Good morning everyone. It looks like a great day here too.
Downside is that my friend will be off paragliding.
Upside is I can try to push along a bit faster today.

Have a really nice day all however you spend the day.


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2020)

Morning all 

Off to LIDL in Ilfracombe this morning.........oh, the excitement!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2020)

Morning. Took the MTB for a change. It's already gusty and it was nice to get on the trail with some shelter.

Stopped on the bridge over the river in Comrie and snapped a pic of the Church, commonly known as the white Church for obvious reasons. Lol.


----------



## monkers (26 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Took the MTB for a change. It's already gusty and it was nice to get on the trail with some shelter.
> 
> Stopped on the bridge over the river in Comrie and snapped a pic of the Church, commonly known as the white Church for obvious reasons. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 525046



It sure looks a beautiful place to live where you are Mo. I've still not recovered from Loch envy from your previous pics.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2020)

monkers said:


> It sure looks a beautiful place to live where you are Mo. I've still not recovered from Loch envy from your previous pics.


Yep........I know I am biased, but I reckon Perthshire is one of the nicest shires in Scotland.


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Took the MTB for a change. It's already gusty and it was nice to get on the trail with some shelter.
> 
> Stopped on the bridge over the river in Comrie and snapped a pic of the Church, commonly known as the white Church for obvious reasons. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 525046


I used to have Rockrider before it got nicked. Good bikes imo.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I used to have Rockrider before it got nicked. Good bikes imo.


Yep. That's a carbon one so quite light. I prefer road cycling, but I enjoy the occasional jaunt on the MTB too.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, cloudy and warm this morning, the most exciting thing I need to do today is pick up my medication from the chemist.


_"you got pills they're multiplying 
And you're losing control 
'Cause the power.."_


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 May 2020)

Knock at the door. It's a young lad from a 'switching' company offering to arrange for me to enjoy lower energy bills. I was pleasant & polite; folks have to earn a crust, especially in these times. But:

Door to door sales? During a lockdown? (Albeit a slowly lifting one)
He was wearing a face mask ... over his chin?!
Although, it seemed that I might be able to save money based on his (database's) rough calculation, it's not the kind of deal I'd do on the doorstep. He then asked if he could just take my name and email address so he could pass in the figures. I'm not likely to be giving out personal details on the doorstep either, to which he replied 'I don't need any personal information like bank account, just your name and email.'
Still maintaining my composure, i countered that *I *considered name and email personal information. To which he then left in a huff.
I tried to call him back*; it's the first visitor I've had in the last couple of months and I was just beginning to enjoy myself.

[*_ I might have taken a little artistic licence with this part._]


----------



## dave r (26 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> _"you got pills they're multiplying
> And you're losing control
> 'Cause the power.."_



 Very good , I like that one.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> _"you got pills they're multiplying
> And you're losing control
> 'Cause the power.."_



'Cause the power, you're supplying
It's electrifying.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. That's a carbon one so quite light. I prefer road cycling, but I enjoy the occasional jaunt on the MTB too.


Mo, what's the rear cassette range- it looks fantastic!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2020)

I think it is time for me to stop watching the news.....ever again.

Trials by newspapers, tv companies, schlebs and 40 million self righteous jurers is not something I want to see or listen to.

A care worker was harassed in a supermarket the other day by an Incredibly uneducated woman who claimed the care worker should not be allowed into a supermarket to buy non essential goods because of the risk of germs, but if she had been buying essential items that WOULD have been ok? Plus other equally bullying comments about others are inclined to make me a bit . So i shall walk away very fastly and I shall hit Mr WD about the head if he tries to talk about the news.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it is time for me to stop watching the news.....ever again.
> 
> Trials by newspapers, tv companies, schlebs and 40 million self righteous jurers is not something I want to see or listen to.
> 
> A care worker was harassed in a supermarket the other day by an Incredibly uneducated woman who claimed the care worker should not be allowed into a supermarket to buy non essential goods because of the risk of germs, but if she had been buying essential items that WOULD have been ok? Plus other equally bullying comments about others are inclined to make me a bit . So i shall walk away very fastly and I shall hit Mr WD about the head if he tries to talk about the news.



I read papers but rarely watch the news, my Good Lady watches it a lot, I've heard bits of the news here and there and with the way the reporting seemed to be lately I'm glad of that.


----------



## Drago (26 May 2020)

Well, gas man has phoned to say hes on his way to service the boiler. How jolly exciting.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Well, gas man has phoned to say hes on his way to service the boiler. How jolly exciting.



We have a gas woman. She was recommended by the chap who was servicing our boiler at the time but was coming up for retirement. She'd been his apprentice when he'd worked for British Gas and he sang her praises.

She turned up for one appointment with a bloke in tow, he was a couple of years older than her and she had taken him on as an apprentice. It turned out he was her older brother who'd become disillusioned with office work and was seeking a new career.
Of course I asked the question about how he'd treated her as an older brother. 
She grinned and said " payback time" 😁


----------



## Archie_tect (26 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Well, gas man has phoned to say hes on his way to service the boiler. How jolly exciting.


He'll be there between 3 and 6 on the 9th.


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it is time for me to stop watching the news.....ever again.
> 
> Trials by newspapers, tv companies, schlebs and 40 million self righteous jurers is not something I want to see or listen to.
> 
> A care worker was harassed in a supermarket the other day by an Incredibly uneducated woman who claimed the care worker should not be allowed into a supermarket to buy non essential goods because of the risk of germs, but if she had been buying essential items that WOULD have been ok? Plus other equally bullying comments about others are inclined to make me a bit . So i shall walk away very fastly and I shall hit Mr WD about the head if he tries to talk about the news.


We haven't stopped watching the news - yet - but it's noticeable both Mrs P and I tend to read and only half listen until something interesting comes on.

Newspapers are getting very thin.


----------



## screenman (26 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Took the MTB for a change. It's already gusty and it was nice to get on the trail with some shelter.
> 
> Stopped on the bridge over the river in Comrie and snapped a pic of the Church, commonly known as the white Church for obvious reasons. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 525046



What reason is that ? This one is in the next village to where I live.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Mo, what's the rear cassette range- it looks fantastic!


10-50.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it is time for me to stop watching the news.....ever again.
> 
> Trials by newspapers, tv companies, schlebs and 40 million self righteous jurers is not something I want to see or listen to.
> 
> A care worker was harassed in a supermarket the other day by an Incredibly uneducated woman who claimed the care worker should not be allowed into a supermarket to buy non essential goods because of the risk of germs, but if she had been buying essential items that WOULD have been ok? Plus other equally bullying comments about others are inclined to make me a bit . So i shall walk away very fastly and I shall hit Mr WD about the head if he tries to talk about the news.


Same here. I stopped watching/listening to all forms of television and radio news not long after it all started. I haven’t missed it.


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think I shall hit Mr WD about the head if he tries to talk about the news.


What reason do you normally use to hit him about the head ?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What reason do you normally use to hit him about the head ?


I don't need one.


----------



## GM (26 May 2020)

G'day all...I haven't bought a newspaper for about 3 years now, I used to buy the _i_ newspaper when I was wo*king just for the puzzle page and a brief skim over the headlines. Mrs GM on the other hand will watch the news and parliament channels 24/7 if I let her, she tells me all the important bits.
Just had a nice long walk with Alan the whippet, hopefully another short little pootle later. 🌈

Another one envying Mo's cassette  just what I need for these north London hills!


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2020)

I fell asleep in the garden after a couple of beers and woke up looking like a lobster!
Eek!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2020)

The sun has finally come out here. Hoorah. The rest of the week is supposed to be nice so hoorah again.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I fell asleep in the garden after a couple of beers and woke up looking like a lobster!
> Eek!


Well, as Old wheels said
_"Give it a bash and get the body out. Remove the black bit and eat."_


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2020)

A spot of advice needed for a friend. He has an MTB but finds his current tyres make road riding really difficult. He's asked me where or if he can get slicks or semi-slicks. MTB stuff is way out of my experience. Without me getting involved elsewhere does anyone know about the possibilities? The current tyres are marked:

54-559 26x2.10. to fit HB575 rim


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A spot of advice needed for a friend. He has an MTB but finds his current tyres make road riding really difficult. He's asked me where or if he can get slicks or semi-slicks. MTB stuff is way out of my experience. Without me getting involved elsewhere does anyone know about the possibilities? The current tyres are marked:
> 
> 54-559 26x2.10. to fit HB575 rim
> 
> ...


Getting harder to get 26” tyre choice these days. SoMething like the Schwalbe Marathon Supreme but the 26 x 2 that would be the nearest seems to be out of stock everywhere. 26 x 1.6 might be a bit narrow.


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2020)

@Mo1959 - thank you


----------



## Drago (26 May 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2020)

Night Billy Ray


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Billy Ray


Night Noah


----------



## screenman (27 May 2020)

Morning all looking good out there.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 May 2020)

Morning. Bit overcast up here this morning but dry. Coffee then out for a walk.

Green bin day.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
Solar panels should be getting another good dose today.


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2020)

A jolly splendid good morning to one and all.
Hot hot hot one today.
I was lying in bed wide awake at 0530 so got up. TBH though I feel knackered. Maybe this coffee will help.
Golf this morning. Could only get the 1030 slot which is too late for my taste but hey ho. Its only 9 holes so I will be home for 1300ish.
Apart from that I cant get my head around anything


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2020)

Goooooood morning peeps. What a glorious day in store. Blue skies and sunshine all round. Woooohooo. 

Have a good day and stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2020)




----------



## dave r (27 May 2020)

good morning folks. I'm down the tip later, I've got an appointment at half three, my main job today is clearing out the bags of old wallpaper in the back garden.


----------



## Drago (27 May 2020)

I have risen!

As screenie says, another nice day. I nacked myself out yesterday in the heat doing DIY. Notmtoday, I'll relax with a box and a cold drink.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Another glorious sunny day today. I was on the phone with an ex wo*K colleague yesterday, he's just purchased a couple of electric bikes for his wife and himself, he's 71 and was last on a bike at the age of 16 😯

I gave you all some duff info the other day. Mrs Tenkay latest turbo trip is London to Paris and not Coast to Coast as I said. I'm still beavering away towards John O'Groats, another two or three days should see me finished and then I'll look for another challenge. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🚶🚲🌞


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2020)

Good day. I am now ready to face the world. It is the most glorious morning absolutely perfect for cycling. At 10.00 myself and a friend are heading off on a great route to Ribchester for our lunch. We will be rolling along country lanes, having a natter at a nice steady 16-18mph. Looking forward to this. For those who like to know we are riding this route. We won't use the same start and finish points as I rejigged the route a bit so club members can use it from the official meet point.

Home >Preston >Catforth >Broughton >Goosnargh >Chipping >Longridge >Ribchester >Osbaldestone >tiny lanes to home.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32700129


----------



## Paulus (27 May 2020)

Good morning all fellow members. 
A bit of a strange day today. A very good friend of mine is being buried today, but obviously I cannot attend. The Old Codgers group of retired train drivers are going to line the route of the hearse, social distancing of course. We thought that this would be a fitting tribute to him, from a distance, showing support to his family who we know well.


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2020)

Morning all 

Looking good out there.
A lot of traffic on the way to the beach by the sound of it. 
I'm off for a ride first then I've got a sofa to repair and some pottering about the garden.


----------



## screenman (27 May 2020)

Both cars washed and dried already, I have got a dent to play with followed by a ride later.Have fun I know I will.


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2020)

Have to say I feel good today and it's time to mention why. Firstly I am to become a grandparent in mid-November, first one. The last time the pregnancy ended very early but this time we are at 14 weeks already, things are looking good! 

The other reason is I saw my best friend last night. Only a long chat on the doorstep. We last met up in January and during lockdown I've been concerned for several reasons but was delighted to see things are as I hoped and she is mostly good.


----------



## monkers (27 May 2020)

Good morning all. It's beautiful here. I completed three rides out yesterday, each of about ten miles; so that's my biggest mileage in a single day for about 30 years. I went to bed stupid 'o' clock last night so I'm a little groggy and a small amount of achiness this morning. 
I've had my usual breakfast this morning, was naughty yesterday and had this weird home-made banana loaf cake hybrid thing instead.
I'll be in the saddle shortly. Have fun everyone and take excellent care in all you do.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Have to say I feel good today and it's time to mention why. Firstly I am to become a grandparent in mid-November, first one. The last time the pregnancy ended very early but this time we are at 14 weeks already, things are looking good!
> 
> The other reason is I saw my best friend last night. Only a long chat on the doorstep. We last met up in January and during lockdown I've been concerned for several reasons but was delighted to see things are as I hoped and she is mostly good.




Many congratulations on the good news.


----------



## gavroche (27 May 2020)

Good morning. Just had breakfast and will take Molly for a walk shortly. Nothing serious planned for today despite the lovely weather. Bike ride this afternoon as I am not keen on morning rides, I prefer about 2pm. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## dave r (27 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Have to say I feel good today and it's time to mention why. Firstly I am to become a grandparent in mid-November, first one. The last time the pregnancy ended very early but this time we are at 14 weeks already, things are looking good!
> 
> The other reason is I saw my best friend last night. Only a long chat on the doorstep. We last met up in January and during lockdown I've been concerned for several reasons but was delighted to see things are as I hoped and she is mostly good.



Congratulations!


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2020)

Fresh strawberries out of the garden to have on my fruit & fibre for breakkie.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 May 2020)

Started the day with a pre-breakfast walk up the local hillside. I made no attempt to dress it up as exercise, I took my binoculars and sat down at various points just to take in all the birdsong around me. Strictly speaking this still isn’t allowed here but I only saw 2 other people once I was away from the houses so it wasn’t the most heinous of transgressions.
It gave me a joyful hour or so, lots of willow warblers, chiff-chaffs, whitethroats and wrens and I think the odd garden warbler and blackcap but my song recognition skills aren’t quite up to those. The only thing missing was one of the dippers I usually see on the burn. A good way to start the day, I think I will do this more often.


----------



## oldwheels (27 May 2020)

Started a bit misty so down to the coop for my weekly shop at 0805. Only veg in stock is cauliflower and not very big either. Complaints apparently that people are going to the shop too often. Never seems to occur to them that the reason is lack of stock and if you really want something you have to keep going in the hope it may appear. No ketchup but I can do without.
Back to the grass cutting again and hope to get out later. Midges have made a very slight appearance. 
Garden is a shambles this year and my cabbage seedlings are very poorly as well as the courgettes. Cannot of course get away to get more but my family on mainland are going to see what they can get. Son is elfin safety and is sending me some heavy duty face masks for when I can travel.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Have to say I feel good today and it's time to mention why. Firstly I am to become a grandparent in mid-November, first one. The last time the pregnancy ended very early but this time we are at 14 weeks already, things are looking good!
> 
> The other reason is I saw my best friend last night. Only a long chat on the doorstep. We last met up in January and during lockdown I've been concerned for several reasons but was delighted to see things are as I hoped and she is mostly good.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6KJGJRd8pGE


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Have to say I feel good today and it's time to mention why. Firstly I am to become a grandparent in mid-November, first one. The last time the pregnancy ended very early but this time we are at 14 weeks already, things are looking good!
> 
> The other reason is I saw my best friend last night. Only a long chat on the doorstep. We last met up in January and during lockdown I've been concerned for several reasons but was delighted to see things are as I hoped and she is mostly good.


Wonderful news Paul


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 May 2020)

Just listened to the first two episodes of the coronavirus Archers. Oh dear, what a disappointment. How can bands play together, families have video conference calls and businesses have virtual team meetings whilst isolated in their own houses but Archers actors can’t delivery anything other than soliloquys. Painful.


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2020)

Very busy on the beach this morning, so we went to the Pill instead.
Fair number of people there, mainly local kids enjoying the high tide.


----------



## monkers (27 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Very busy on the beach this morning, so we went to the Pill instead.
> Fair number of people there, mainly local kids enjoying the high tide.
> 
> View attachment 525350
> ...



Good pics - thanks for sharing.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2020)

Phew what a scorcher. Just back from a bimble. Nearly 13 miles and gorgeous weather to boot.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2020)

I have not seen @numbnuts for the last few days.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have not seen @numbnuts for the last few days.


Oh, right enough. Hope he’s ok.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Phew what a scorcher. Just back from a bimble. Nearly 13 miles and gorgeous weather to boot.
> 
> View attachment 525360
> 
> ...


Think that’s the first time I’ve seen a vehicle in your pics! Lol. Looks like the postie?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Think that’s the first time I’ve seen a vehicle in your pics! Lol. Looks like the postie?


It is indeed the pfffs postie.


----------



## GM (27 May 2020)

Good afternoon all... Much the same as yesterday morning, long walk with the dog. Also been compiling 10 questions for tonights zoom quiz night with my brothers and wives, never done it before, being a bit of a technophobe I'll be surprised if it works. A couple of G & T's might help!

@Dave7 ...Our local 9 hole course opened Yesterday, I'll have to dig out the old irons from the garage and give it a try 🏌️‍♂️

@Tenkaykev ... What route is Mrs Tenkay taking for the London to Paris? I did it 10 years ago, London to Portsmouth, Le Harve to Evreux, Then Paris. Be great to do it again....dream on!

@PaulSB ...Congratulations! 🥂


----------



## dickyknees (27 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A spot of advice needed for a friend. He has an MTB but finds his current tyres make road riding really difficult. He's asked me where or if he can get slicks or semi-slicks. MTB stuff is way out of my experience. Without me getting involved elsewhere does anyone know about the possibilities? The current tyres are marked:



I used these on a mtb. https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...chwalbe-city-jet-bike-tyre-26x1.5-178913.html


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 May 2020)

dickyknees said:


> I used these on a mtb. https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...chwalbe-city-jet-bike-tyre-26x1.5-178913.html


Spa Cycles always has a good selection of sensible commuting/touring tyres, most come in a variety of sizes including 26”. I recently bought some of these Panaracer Pasela’s in 26”, I can’t comment on how they wear because I’ve barely ridden them yet but they look ok and fitted easily.
https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m2b0s121p4427/PANARACER-Pasela-PT-Wired


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 May 2020)

GM said:


> Good afternoon all... Much the same as yesterday morning, long walk with the dog. Also been compiling 10 questions for tonights zoom quiz night with my brothers and wives, never done it before, being a bit of a technophobe I'll be surprised if it works. A couple of G & T's might help!
> 
> @Dave7 ...Our local 9 hole course opened Yesterday, I'll have to dig out the old irons from the garage and give it a try 🏌️‍♂️
> 
> ...



The route that Mrs Tenkay is following is split into two, "Day 1" is from London to Newhaven. It Starts at the London Eye and heads out via Clapham Common, Earlsfield, Coulsden, Farthing Down, Redhill, swings leftat Maidenbower, Polegate, Alfriston Newhaven.
She's taking a few days on the turbo to do " Day One" ( reached Hailsham today)


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Have to say I feel good today and it's time to mention why. Firstly I am to become a grandparent in mid-November, first one. The last time the pregnancy ended very early but this time we are at 14 weeks already, things are looking good!
> 
> The other reason is I saw my best friend last night. Only a long chat on the doorstep. We last met up in January and during lockdown I've been concerned for several reasons but was delighted to see things are as I hoped and she is mostly good.


Good news Paul.....thats what we all want. Out of all the cr*p thats going on a new life will be born. My best to the whole family and...........


Be prepared to get your hand in your pocket Grandad.


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2020)

Enjoyed the golf today. Last week was the 1st game for ages and I played really well. Today I won the mini comp by a long way and (less my handicap) parred the course.
Got home to find MrsD was not well and has upchucked all over the bathroom. One of those were you cant get off the bog so she...........right, enough information .
I was planning to get on the sunbed but.........the sun has disappeared.


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> .........the sun has disappeared.


Looking good here for the next few days.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 May 2020)

I bimbled. 38 miles in perfect temperatures for me. Not too hot.

I stopped to pay my respects to Maggie!


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2020)

@Mo1959 @welsh dragon . Dont look.
Sun is back out. Kit is coming off


----------



## dave r (27 May 2020)

Coventry Council has the tip recycling centre well organized, my appointment at the recycling centre this afternoon, I drove in, a fella ticked of my reg number on his list and waved me through, drove up to the bays and they had every other parking bay coned off, pulled into an empty bay, unloaded the car and drove out, nice and simple and straightforward.


----------



## monkers (27 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have not seen @numbnuts for the last few days.



He made a post a few days ago following some disagreement he'd had with somebody; he sounded ready to leave the site over it.

I hope he doesn't, he's quite local to me, fishes on the beach where I live in fact.


----------



## monkers (27 May 2020)

I've been out this afternoon. A little more wind here than the forecast had indicated, but good riding.

I wrote the other day about this great road I've found called Henry Cort Way. It carries just bikes and the occasional bus. Being a repurposed railway track it's arrow straight, two miles of smooth fast tarmac, unfortunately with three sets of lights. Plenty of bikes down there, some getting quite a wiggle on. It's no scenic route, but it's a fun ride.

I got stuck in today to work on my weight and fitness. I've been up and down it eight times in succession making 32 miles plus a few more getting there and back. This is by far my longest ride in 30 years or so. I'll tell you how I am tomorrow


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 @welsh dragon . Dont look.
> Sun is back out. Kit is coming off




Noooo. Put your clothes back on.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2020)

monkers said:


> He made a post a few days ago following some disagreement he'd had with somebody; he sounded ready to leave the site over it.
> 
> I hope he doesn't, he's quite local to me, fishes on the beach where I live in fact.




I know he posted. I was just wondering if anyone had had a conversation with him.


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I know he posted. I was just wondering if anyone had had a conversation with him.


Last post was on 20th May in this thread.
He's changed his avatar to a tombstone..........


----------



## GM (27 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I bimbled. 38 miles in perfect temperatures for me. Not too hot.
> 
> I stopped to pay my respects to Maggie!
> 
> ...




Get the suncream ready for Friday Mo, it's going to be 25 degrees where you are 

Another great photo!


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 May 2020)

Evening all . No cycling for me today, spent the morning staining the fence and the afternoon watering plants and drinking wine lol 😂😀


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 May 2020)

monkers said:


> I've been out this afternoon. A little more wind here than the forecast had indicated, but good riding.
> 
> I wrote the other day about this great road I've found called Henry Cort Way. It carries just bikes and the occasional bus. Being a repurposed railway track it's arrow straight, two miles of smooth fast tarmac, unfortunately with three sets of lights. Plenty of bikes down there, some getting quite a wiggle on. It's no scenic route, but it's a fun ride.
> 
> I got stuck in today to work on my weight and fitness. I've been up and down it eight times in succession making 32 miles plus a few more getting there and back. This is by far my longest ride in 30 years or so. I'll tell you how I am tomorrow


Good session. Well done.


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2020)

Sun bathing done. @welsh dragon I will pm you a selfie.
A nice chill day really.


----------



## oldwheels (27 May 2020)

I must be getting gaga. Got a mixed bag of meat stuff from the local estate highland cattle herd. Large frozen packs. Sausage links in a large lump and I let them thaw out and then today put them all to cook in the remoska cooker before refreezing most of them. I carefully counted 10 into the cooker but when I came to take them out there were only 9. This was lunch time so I was still sober. Doh.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sun bathing done. @welsh dragon I will pm you a selfie.
> A nice chill day really.


Just one question.
Given the weather, why did you go on a sunbed?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sun bathing done. @welsh dragon I will pm you a selfie.
> A nice chill day really.




Nnnnoooooooooooo. I will pay you not to.


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just one question.
> Given the weather, why did you go on a sunbed?


Its a plastic bed in the sun = sun bed


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2020)

monkers said:


> He made a post a few days ago following some disagreement he'd had with somebody; he sounded ready to leave the site over it.
> 
> I hope he doesn't, he's quite local to me, fishes on the beach where I live in fact.


For some reason I'd always thought he lived in Oxfordshire. Didcot in fact. Absolutely bizarre and no idea why I thought this!


----------



## monkers (27 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Good session. Well done.



Thanks Ian ... kind of you. Below is a shot of Henry Cort Way. Not much to see, but no cars, no pedstrians, just bikes and the occasional bus. It's arrow straight, a great surface and windbreaks to each side. It's good fun.

https://www.google.com/maps/@50.823...kWSIrb6nDkucWIdBYmrt5!2e10!3e11!7i5760!8i2880


----------



## Drago (27 May 2020)

Space launch tonight!


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Space launch tonight!



As a child I used to watch the Sky at Night with Patrick Moor. Watched the first moon landing and have been a bit of a Sci Fi aficionado all my life. 
Watching the Space X rockets landing next to each other was jaw dropping, and watching a live HD Video stream from a rocket as it's climbing into orbit is quite surreal. 
I'll be glued to the screen, figures crossed that the weather is kind and the launch goes ahead. 🚀🚀🚀


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Thanks Ian ... kind of you. Below is a shot of Henry Cort Way. Not much to see, but no cars, no pedstrians, just bikes and the occasional bus. It's arrow straight, a great surface and windbreaks to each side. It's good fun.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@50.823...kWSIrb6nDkucWIdBYmrt5!2e10!3e11!7i5760!8i2880


That's a really interesting thoroughfare. Seen and ridden on plenty of repurposed railway lines, but not one like that. 👍


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2020)

I've had an email from the BBC with the subject line:

"How might the universe end?"

I'm inclined to reply suggesting they look out the window, watch their own news broadcasts and they'll get a bloody good idea right now!!!!?

😄😄😄


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've had an email from the BBC with the subject line:
> 
> "How might the universe end?"
> 
> ...


There's a thread on here that asked the very same thing. Started by Drago, if I remember correctly.


----------



## dave r (27 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Thanks Ian ... kind of you. Below is a shot of Henry Cort Way. Not much to see, but no cars, no pedstrians, just bikes and the occasional bus. It's arrow straight, a great surface and windbreaks to each side. It's good fun.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@50.823...kWSIrb6nDkucWIdBYmrt5!2e10!3e11!7i5760!8i2880




That looks nice.


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's a thread on here that asked the very same thing. Started by Drago, if I remember correctly.


But his idea of how the world will end revolves around crusty y fronts. We need an alternative option.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But his idea of how the world will end revolves around crusty y fronts. We need an alternative option.


They collapse under their own gravitational field, pulling everything in with them


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2020)

Just been out in the garden and watched the ISS, 7xStarlink satellites and 2 meteorites go over.
That's enough excitement for one night. 

Night JR.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just been out in the garden and watched the ISS, 7xStarlink satellites and 2 meteorites go over.
> That's enough excitement for one night.
> 
> Night JR.


Night Edith


----------



## Drago (27 May 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## screenman (28 May 2020)

Morning all, not looking bad out there today, certainly a day worth enjoying as they all are.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2020)

Morning. Not much sleep had.....not sure if it's the heat. No matter, I only seem to need a couple of hours these days. Coffee then a walk I think.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2020)




----------



## Drago (28 May 2020)

I have risen!

Mrs D is having one of her decorating blitzes, so today I'll be DIYing. Oh joy.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
Grey and listless startstart today.

Weather's the same.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

It's getting a bit "Groundhog Day" with the weather🌞 it's lovely but I love the smell of the earth after a rainshower. Green bin day today and an overgrown bay tree needs attention. In hindsight we should have planted it in a large pot. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🚶‍♂️🚲🌞


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2020)

Good morning. It's going to be another cracking day here today. 

Stay safe folks. . Now, where is my coffee


----------



## screenman (28 May 2020)

I am down the bottom of the garden stripping off.


----------



## Paulus (28 May 2020)

Morning all fellow wheezers, a bit overcast outside at the moment. It's forecast for more sun later. A domestics day today as the place is looking a bit of a mess. 
We have upgraded the broadband and the nice person from BT is coming today to set it up and check everything. 
Plus dog walking, maybe another bike ride later life is quite predictable at the moment. 
I'm getting fed up with this lock down thing, although as cyclists we have been able to get out and about. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2020)

Morning gang.
Mo I am the same as you. I just need 2 hours sleep. Then another 2 hours. Then another.......etc. I really do enjoy a good nights sleep.
I recall lying in the garden with MrsD on my chest forcing another whisky down me. Next thing, I was in bed and it was 0600 .
Anyway, I got up and made a vegetable casserole which is now in the slow cooker-we will have that re-heated tomorrow (tastes nicer the 2nd day).
I am now going to put bread on to bake.
I will have an early ride today. Twiddled with the saddle yesterday......brought it forward.....so will see how that is.
Hey ho its a busy life


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I am down the bottom of the garden stripping off.




Not another one..


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2020)

Good morning. Once again Paradise has dawned in the Lord's county.

I feel physically normal - legs apart excluded

No riding today as I need to rest. Clearly hurt my legs on Monday and have still to recover. Today has some small stuff on the agenda:

Small pile of ironing
Fix chip in window frame
Final baton on fruit cage
Pricking out
Thin seedlings in beds
After this who knows.........best to be spontaneous. I'm sort of wishing I hadn't split my logs in February.......


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2020)

^^^ I'm hoping to keep @classic33 occupied for the day.........


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Once again Paradise has dawned in the Lord's county.
> 
> I feel physically normal - legs apart excluded
> 
> ...




We have a new log supplier and Mr WD hasn't had to split any of the logs. All he had to do was stack them in the log store. I have no doubt he will wish he had some to split later on in the year.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Once again Paradise has dawned in the Lord's county.
> 
> I feel physically normal - legs apart excluded
> 
> ...


We have Screenman stripping off. Now we have you 'pricking out'.
Poor Welshie doesn't know where to look


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Once again Paradise has dawned in *the Lord's county*.


Feeling generous, so will let that slide ... this time.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We have Screenman stripping off. Now we have you 'pricking out'.
> Poor Welshie doesn't know where to look




I might chance one eye. 


Then again, maybe not


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2020)

Morning all 

Off to the big city this morning.*



*Otherwise known as Barnstaple


----------



## monkers (28 May 2020)

Good morning everyone.

Somehow I'm still alive after pushing it a bit hard yesterday. The sorry carcass is a little sorrier this morning than most days, but it's looking glorious out there, so I will allow myself a slow start (just like yesterday in fact) and then venture out for a slow ten. 

Sounds like I might need to be careful about where I point the camera by the sound of it. 

Some small chores to do. After a small water leak in the loft, the loft hatch has gone all manky, so I'll cut out a fresh piece of ply this morning and paint it up. 

I've had no Yorkyshire as yet, so I'd better crack on. I'll likely breeze back in later.

Have a great day whatever you do.


----------



## screenman (28 May 2020)

Not sure what somebody used last time but this varnish is not coming off easily, leave it a while for everyone to wake up and I will strip some back with a sander.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2020)

I am filing for divorce...............sad but probably unavoidable. Mrs P has cut me to the quick, I am deeply hurt, insulted, depressed and generally unhappy...............she has said my youngest boy's bike is more beautiful than my fabulous Cervelo....................................trouble is she's probably right!!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I am filing for divorce...............sad but probably unavoidable. Mrs P has cut me to the quick, I am deeply hurt, insulted, depressed and generally unhappy...............she has said my youngest boy's bike is more beautiful than my fabulous Cervelo....................................trouble is she's probably right!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 525530


What a tiny cassette. I would never get up any hills with that!


----------



## GM (28 May 2020)

Morning all...Not much sleep here after a restless night, it was too hot like being in the Med. A good evening was had with the zoom quiz, what a great invention, we'll be doing it more often now I know how it works. Warming up nicely now, out for a walk with Alan 🐶 after breakfast. Then chill out time. 🌈


----------



## gavroche (28 May 2020)

'I was just about to say the say thing but you beat me to it @Mo1959 . 
Yesterday, I covered 24 miles was a few steep gradients thrown into it and boy, I am paying for it this morning. My legs feel tired so , apart from walking Molly ( gently) , I will not ride again till Saturday to give me time to recover. Being late sixties, the body is rather slow to get back to normal.
On my way back yesterday, passing a bike shop, I noticed there was people queuing outside the door ,observing social distancing of course, so business must be booming for them and I am pleased for them as they are new owners of this shop so it must be worrying times for them. 
Anyway, time to take Molly out now and take it easy for the rest of the day.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2020)

So here's the story. My youngest son wants to take up cycling and was going to buy a secondhand bike but was unsure what to get and asked for my help. I rang the LBS and the owner said come down I've got something he can borrow. So my lad is currently riding around on this beautiful Pinarello while he decides if he likes road riding or not. He's borrowing it until the Covid-19 thing dies down and we get the chance to sit down with my LBS for a proper chat.

The bike my lad has is identical except his has yellow tyres  It is a thing of great beauty.........I'm sorely tempted to buy it just to look at........................I've been told I can't hang it above the fireplace.........bit of a bummer really.

It is as light as a feather - literally.

@Mo1959 yep the boy is complaining it's hard to get up hills!


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What a tiny cassette. I would never get up any hills with that!


I couldn't go downhill with that


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2020)

Another gardening question.
If we manage to get any bedding plants I plan to put them in tomorrow.
The area in question is baked dry.
I am breaking it up with a fork (will water it later) and plan to spread some xxxx** on it prior to planting.
**should I use bog standard bags of compost ??


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 May 2020)

The bike my lad has is identical except his has yellow tyres  It is a thing of great beauty.........I'm sorely tempted to buy it just to look at........................I've been told I can't hang it above the fireplace.........






A bit like this...

EDIT: Replying to PaulSB but not quite got the hang of replying to a post and quoting correctly.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> The bike my lad has is identical except his has yellow tyres  It is a thing of great beauty.........I'm sorely tempted to buy it just to look at........................I've been told I can't hang it above the fireplace.........
> 
> 
> View attachment 525548
> ...


Jeez.......must take a while to get it ready to go for a spin!


----------



## GM (28 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another gardening question.
> If we manage to get any bedding plants I plan to put them in tomorrow.
> The area in question is baked dry.
> I am breaking it up with a fork (will water it later) and plan to spread some xxxx** on it prior to planting.
> **should I use bog standard bags of compost ??




We bought several bags of Jack's Magic, which is good...




Then my boy bought 3 bags from Asda, which is absolutely rubbish compared to Jack's Magic...




Hope this helps!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2020)

I have had a nice glass of cold milk for a change. I used to drink milk quite a lot when I was younger, but rarely seem to think about it now. Not sure why as I enjoy it.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> The bike my lad has is identical except his has yellow tyres  It is a thing of great beauty.........I'm sorely tempted to buy it just to look at........................I've been told I can't hang it above the fireplace.........
> 
> 
> View attachment 525548
> ...


Cool!


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> ^^^ I'm hoping to keep @classic33 occupied for the day*.........


*Now why would you be wanting to do a thing like that. Even if your legs may never be apart.

Don't worry it'll be daylight over that side as well, sometime.

•
• Have some fish, codswallop maybe
• Will it be twirling
• Odd practices that side o'Pennines
• Tucking them in as well

*Now why would you be be wanting to do a thing like that?


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Feeling generous, so will let that slide ... this time.


We need somewhere to put the red carpet out.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another gardening question.
> If we manage to get any bedding plants I plan to put them in tomorrow.
> The area in question is baked dry.
> I am breaking it up with a fork (will water it later) and plan to spread some xxxx** on it prior to planting.
> **should I use bog standard bags of compost ??


OK. Couple of tips first; preparing your planting area, soil etc. should be done in winter. Start a compost heap for all your garden waste and pretty much anything which was once organic from your household waste - vegetable peelings, newspaper, cardboard. If there are rats in your area consider getting a sealed composting bin for anything a rat might consider edible. I can help more if you wish. The compost you make can be used to improve soil.

Don't buy cheap supermarket compost - it's cheap for a reason. Having said that I buy it BUT I have superb garden compost to mix with it - I use this mixture in pots, troughs etc.

Of the bagged composts I'm familiar with I feel Westland is good. I've used their multi-purpose compost with added John Innes this year and like it. The Jack's Magic is good but is peat based. In your situation you need water retention. I'd suggest the organic Bio Char Carbon Gold. It doesn't contain peat and could, stress could, give better moisture retention.

It's pointless spreading whatever you chose to buy over the whole area. I would look to enrich the individual holes in to which you will put your bedding plants. Dig out your hole with a trowel, mix this soil 50/50 with compost and back fill. Plant your bedding plant.

As an aside can I comment on gardening in general. The horticultural industry has created an image that gardening starts at Easter and finishes in June. This is plain WRONG. It is now, and has been for 20-30 years, a huge issue which has created the public perception gardening happens for 10 weeks a year. When I worked we achieved 70-80% of annual turnover in 10-12 weeks and knew our profit for the year at end of June. It was a nightmare.

My homemade garden compost


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2020)

Afternoon all. Back from a bimble again. This is turning into a bit of a habit with me. Must be more careful.  nearly 13 miles for me today.


----------



## Paulus (28 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another gardening question.
> If we manage to get any bedding plants I plan to put them in tomorrow.
> The area in question is baked dry.
> I am breaking it up with a fork (will water it later) and plan to spread some xxxx** on it prior to planting.
> **should I use bog standard bags of compost ??


Firstly I agree wholeheartedly with @PaulSB about getting the garden ready. 
@Dave7 , a good standard compost, possibly organic in nature mixed into the area you want to plant the bedding will help. Then water the plants first before you plant them. And then more watering every day as necessary while the warm weather continues.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2020)

I've been out and ridden 56 miles this morning, I've done a regular route out to Earlswood and back. Stopped off for 10 minutes by the church in Tanworth to eat a cereal bar. A lovely ride out on a warm and sunny morning, its still a bit breezy though. I was looking at mileages earlier, I've cycled 457 miles this month but only driven 207 miles.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> OK. Couple of tips first; preparing your planting area, soil etc. should be done in winter. Start a compost heap for all your garden waste and pretty much anything which was once organic from your household waste - vegetable peelings, newspaper, cardboard. If there are rats in your area consider getting a sealed composting bin for anything a rat might consider edible. I can help more if you wish. The compost you make can be used to improve soil.
> 
> Don't buy cheap supermarket compost - it's cheap for a reason. Having said that I buy it BUT I have superb garden compost to mix with it - I use this mixture in pots, troughs etc.
> 
> ...



If I could just pop in and ask @PaulSB about compost bins
We had one several years ago but got rid of it because of rats. Mrs Tenkay has a very strong aversion to rats and I've seen the occasional one peek out from under the shed. 
Is there a specific compost bin you would recommend that is rat resistant?


----------



## Paulus (28 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> If I could just pop in and ask @PaulSB about compost bins
> We had one several years ago but got rid of it because of rats. Mrs Tenkay has a very strong aversion to rats and I've seen the occasional one peek out from under the shed.
> Is there a specific compost bin you would recommend that is rat resistant?


Sorry to barge in, but I don't think there is such a thing as a rat proof one. If they want to get in somewhere they will.
I have several compost bins, including a wormery.
I have a couple along the lines of this one---
https://www.cherry-lane.co.uk/produ...5noAdJ6U64q2OrW_wR9VkzvM_x9xsSgoaAmwfEALw_wcB

You could also try your local council to see what range they have, many councils sell them at a discount to the residents.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2020)

@Paulus @PaulSB .
Thanks for the advice.
I debated making my own compost but for the small amount of gardening I do I went the purchase route.
I got some Sinclair stuff at £4.99 per bag.
Also, although I see the wisdom in doing it over winter this is a quick fix as I will be getting the plants on Wednesday and need the ground to be at least half acceptable.
Thanks again.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2020)

Our number 1 grandson is 24 and he and his girlfriend have just moved into their 1st house.
We took them one of our Dyson vacuum cleaners this morning (left over from when we sold the static van).
He just texted me to say he burst into tears after we left as he wasn't able to give us a hug. He must get that soft side from me as I get emotional over daft things.


----------



## gavroche (28 May 2020)

It had to happen I guess.  
You may remember a few weeks back I said the bearing on the washing machine was on its out ? Well, I think it had words with some of the electronic components and decided to call it a day so now my wife said we need a new one. All appliance shops are still closed so we will have to get one on line, without actually seeing it , so will have to rely and trust the reviews. 
Guess what we will be doing later? I suppose it will be a choice between AO and Currys.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2020)

Just back from a very warm 35 miles. Tomorrow is supposed to be even hotter. Not sure I can face it, so if I cycle it might be an early one.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2020)

Could have done with something cool in my old local.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> It had to happen I guess.
> You may remember a few weeks back I said the bearing on the washing machine was on its out ? Well, I think it had words with some of the electronic components and decided to call it a day so now my wife said we need a new one. All appliance shops are still closed so we will have to get one on line, without actually seeing it , so will have to rely and trust the reviews.
> Guess what we will be doing later? I suppose it will be a choice between AO and Currys.


Gavroche.
I would stick a quick question on the relevant CC thread ie best machine for £x. You may get some good, quick help. Can't do any harm.
Last year we bought a new Samsung and are extremely happy with it. If you are interested I will give you the model etc.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 May 2020)

Spent this morning doing the cleaning, amongst other things battling with the R2D2 style vacuum cleaner that drags along behind you and is forever getting caught in things, it always seems to be the wrong side of a door, the wrong side of a corner, the wrong side of the cable. Made me wonder whether George Lucas had that sort of vacuum cleaner in mind when he invented C3PO and R2D2, C3PO is the human figure trying to get the job done and R2D2 always lagging behind and holding him back.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Paulus @PaulSB .
> Thanks for the advice.
> I debated making my own compost but for the small amount of gardening I do I went the purchase route.
> I got some Sinclair stuff at £4.99 per bag.
> ...


Oh yes I completely get this.............I was hoping to encourage you to compost garden waste to use next year. If you enrich the planting holes with whatever you have bought the result should be good. Enjoy


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> If I could just pop in and ask @PaulSB about compost bins
> We had one several years ago but got rid of it because of rats. Mrs Tenkay has a very strong aversion to rats and I've seen the occasional one peek out from under the shed.
> Is there a specific compost bin you would recommend that is rat resistant?





Paulus said:


> Sorry to barge in, but I don't think there is such a thing as a rat proof one. If they want to get in somewhere they will.
> I have several compost bins, including a wormery.
> I have a couple along the lines of this one---
> https://www.cherry-lane.co.uk/produ...5noAdJ6U64q2OrW_wR9VkzvM_x9xsSgoaAmwfEALw_wcB
> ...



As @Paulus said if the buggers want to get in they will. I have a very similar bin to the one in the link above though mine was supplied by the local authority. This year a rat has chewed through the plastic in two places in order to get in. The only help I can offer is this. The most vulnerable point is the base as there isn't one and the bin stands on bare soil. I have mine stood on 4 x 2'x2' slabs. This keeps is level and impossible to tunnel in to. Inside I put a circle of plastic fencing laid on the slabs and run 1-2" up the side. Behind the slide up door I also put the same plastic fencing - the sort of thing in the link below:

Fencing

My bins are on the allotment and we live rurally. There are rats around and I just accept I'm going to get the odd one visit from time to time. When I spot one has visited I simply shove a fork in and stir everything up a few times. Do this several days on the trot and they seem to lose interest.

I actually use my bin as a wormery. Empty the contents in to the compost heap twice a year and I have 1000s of worms!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> As @Paulus said if the buggers want to get in they will. I have a very similar bin to the one in the link above though mine was supplied by the local authority. This year a rat has chewed through the plastic in two places in order to get in. The only help I can offer is this. The most vulnerable point is the base as there isn't one and the bin stands on bare soil. I have mine stood on 4 x 2'x2' slabs. This keeps is level and impossible to tunnel in to. Inside I put a circle of plastic fencing laid on the slabs and run 1-2" up the side. Behind the slide up door I also put the same plastic fencing - the sort of thing in the link below:
> 
> Fencing
> 
> ...


Many thanks Paul 👍


----------



## GM (28 May 2020)

If anyone has a bike to sell now is definitely the time to do it. Sold my boys old folder that he bought while working in America, I put it on Gumtree at 12o/c and within 15 minutes I had 18 people interested in it. Sold on first come basis, and the guy came round an hour later. It was only a cheap old Chinese BSO as well. He wants to put the money towards an electric scooter 🛴


----------



## gavroche (28 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Gavroche.
> I would stick a quick question on the relevant CC thread ie best machine for £x. You may get some good, quick help. Can't do any harm.
> Last year we bought a new Samsung and are extremely happy with it. If you are interested I will give you the model etc.


I would welcome that but bear in mind that my wife will have the last word as I never touch the washing machine.


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 May 2020)

Evening all. I seem to have spent all day either cleaning or shopping for my mum , my in laws or for myself. No one told me retirement was going to be like this lol lol lol . I think my plan for tomorrow is ,a nice walk to the butchers ( scotch eggs might be on the menu) . Then a nice 20 mile ride in the afternoon , might even stop for a takeaway coffee .😀


----------



## BoldonLad (28 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> It had to happen I guess.
> You may remember a few weeks back I said the bearing on the washing machine was on its out ? Well, I think it had words with some of the electronic components and decided to call it a day so now my wife said we need a new one. All appliance shops are still closed so we will have to get one on line, without actually seeing it , so will have to rely and trust the reviews.
> Guess what we will be doing later? I suppose it will be a choice between AO and Currys.


We bought a Samsung washing machine, from AO. Had it 4 years now, no problems, has 10 year warranty.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 May 2020)

Good evening folks,
The sun is streaming through the windows, I've just partaken of a delicious leek risotto while supping on a glass of "Layer Cake" from our local Eight Arch brewery. 

A running buddy I've not seen since lockdown began dropped a 4 pack of Westons Vintage Organic cider round and we were able to have a socially distanced natter. While Zoom is a godsend, a real world natter is more satisfying to the soul.
Tomorrow will see me tackle the weekly club challenge which is 5 miles, then I shall jump on the turbo for the last day of my virtual LEJOG. It will be 39 days and 1613km.

Have a lovely evening 👍


----------



## Drago (28 May 2020)

Yum yums from Waitrose. Nom nom nom.


----------



## pawl (28 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> If I could just pop in and ask @PaulSB about compost bins
> We had one several years ago but got rid of it because of rats. Mrs Tenkay has a very strong aversion to rats and I've seen the occasional one peek out from under the shed.
> Is there a specific compost bin you would recommend that is rat resistant?




Never had a problem with rats.A neighbour had a rat problem he had been putting in left over cooked food.

The only problem I’ve had was a wasps nest.

Don’t site your bin on a hard surface as it prevents things like worms entering the bin which helps in the rotting process.


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> We bought a Samsung washing machine, from AO. Had it 4 years now, no problems, has 10 year warranty.


We bought a Samsung EcoBubble washing machine about 6 - 7 years ago.
Nothings gone wrong with it and MrsD says that it's the best machine she's ever had.
It came with a 10 year guarantee as well.
Bought online from AO, who I would recommend any day.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> It had to happen I guess.
> You may remember a few weeks back I said the bearing on the washing machine was on its out ? Well, I think it had words with some of the electronic components and decided to call it a day so now my wife said we need a new one. All appliance shops are still closed so we will have to get one on line, without actually seeing it , so will have to rely and trust the reviews.
> Guess what we will be doing later? I suppose it will be a choice between AO and Currys.


You've Argos.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Spent this morning doing the cleaning, amongst other things battling with the R2D2 style vacuum cleaner that drags along behind you and is forever getting caught in things, it always seems to be the wrong side of a door, the wrong side of a corner, the wrong side of the cable. Made me wonder whether George Lucas had that sort of vacuum cleaner in mind when he invented C3PO and R2D2, C3PO is the human figure trying to get the job done and R2D2 always lagging behind and holding him back.


You mean


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good evening folks,
> The sun is streaming through the windows, I've just partaken of a delicious leek risotto while supping on a glass of "Layer Cake" from our local Eight Arch brewery.
> 
> A running buddy I've not seen since lockdown began dropped a 4 pack of Westons Vintage Organic cider round and we were able to have a socially distanced natter. While Zoom is a godsend, a real world natter is more satisfying to the soul.
> ...


Sounds like a very satisfactory day


----------



## gavroche (28 May 2020)

Washing machine ordered from Currys and will be delivered on Sunday. Thank you all for your comments and bonne nuit.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2020)

Morning  Another☀ one.


----------



## monkers (29 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning  Another☀ one.



Good morning Mo.
Good morning everyone. 

Sorry carcass elevation sequence completed. It's looking good again today. I feel an early ride coming on.


----------



## screenman (29 May 2020)

Morning all, looking great out across the fields again today, enjoy your day.


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2020)

Well, there's early.......then there's stupid
But at least I'm not the only one here
Got up for a five O'clock pee and decided I may as well stay up.
Debated an early ride but think I will let it warm up first, maybe go about 0930-1000.
Will do an early Aldi dash, never anyone in at 0745 so I can be home again by 0815.
I finished digging the floeer beds yesterday and ley the sprinkler do its work. Today I will spread some of that compost where I will be putting the plants........MrsD has heard they have some at Morrisons so is going there early doors (if she gets out of bed).
Now for my coffee


----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2020)

Yeah! Three extra questions today.........but I still feel physically normal.

I'm going two have two slices of toast with homemade gooseberry jam and another coffee. My rock 'n' roll lifestyle is overwhelming.

Back later.........


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Lovely sunny day ahead 🌞
Coffee percolator is burbling away, then I'll head out on the club's 5 mile challenge before it gets too warm.
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🏃‍♂️🚲🌞


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2020)

Good morning. It's going to be another scorcher today. I have coffee so all is well with the world . Stay safe folks


----------



## Drago (29 May 2020)

Like a skyscraper from a old slum, I have risen!


----------



## screenman (29 May 2020)

I have decided to strip off down the bottom of the garden again.


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
Looks like everyone's already headed out. Enjoy


----------



## dave r (29 May 2020)

Good morning people, Friday again, that came round quick.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2020)

I was out the door at 5.30am for my walk. Lovely, fresh and cool but the sun is out and it is warming up quickly. Can I face another  in the ☀ or not. I shall decide later.


----------



## Paulus (29 May 2020)

Morning all, the sun is shining and the temperature is rising. 
The second mug of tea is being drunk at this very moment. Out with the dog shortly before it gets too warm, and then out on the bike for a while. 
MrsP is going to bring fish and chips in on her way home from work, what a woman


----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2020)

Good morning. Guess? Another beautiful day has dawned. At 9.00 I'm meeting a buddy for 55 miles and 4000 feet of climbing. We will arrive in Ribchester, surprised?, at 11.45 where other buddies may appear from the opposite direction. I know this is a little outside the guidelines but frankly we all understand how to behave responsibly. On Monday we will be legal.

My ride includes the Nick O Pendle. No.74 in the 100 Greatest Climbs. The view and descent is worth every moment of pain.

Nick O Pendle

This is my beautiful Lancashire. It's why we do it!!!

Ironing next, then porridge, cycling kit.


----------



## monkers (29 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Like a skyscraper from a old slum, I have risen!



Rising similes this time of the morning are about as welcome as morning glory in a nunnery.  (to be clear Drago, I'm only joking)


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2020)

Aldi dash completed. Everything sanitised and put away (am I a good boy or what?).
Breckie will be 2 slices of toast from the bread wat I made yesterday......one will have a fried egg sat on top..... t'other will have jam.
Then a 10 miler.
Then the gardening
Then more garage clear out
Then........
Bit of sunbathing** and a can of Speckled Hen
**if its not too hot. We don't want burnt bits


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2020)

Morning all 

Just woke up 10 minutes ago. Can't understand all you lot getting up at stupid o'clock in the morning. 
Off to the garden centre first thing to buy another bistro set for the other end of the garden. 
Short doggie walk afterwards as it's too hot for our old mutt. Probably dunk her in the sea and let her dry off on the way back to the car.
Fish Friday and beer to be done later.


----------



## GM (29 May 2020)

Morning all... Just had our weekly delivery from our coffee in the park man. Since the lockdown he hasn't been able to have his coffee van in our local park, so to keep things ticking over he delivers the basis essentials, milk, bread, eggs, and cheese. So we just get the basis's to help him out, it does us a favour as well. 
Mow the lawns this morning, and a short ride this afternoon..... Slap plenty of cream on peeps, it's a warm one! 🌈


----------



## screenman (29 May 2020)

I have been ordered to go out for a bike ride, not being the type to disobey orders I am off, see you lot later.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2020)

33 miles for me before it gets unbearably hot. Loads out today varying from families to the Tour de France wannabes with their heads down, arses up and working so hard doubt they even notice the lovely views. Great to see loads of anglers on the fishery and golfers on Gleneagles. Life is slowly returning to some normality.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 May 2020)

Not long back from a couple of hours mtb’ing in the local Pentland hills, very warm and sunny. The anglers are back at Loganlea reservoir but apart from that nothing has changed. Car parks and lay bys still cordoned off. These are under the control of the regional park authority, it remains to be seen whether Sturgeon’s announcement yesterday will cause them to reopen them.


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2020)

I am glad not to be one of you distance cylcists today.....it was warm out there.
However I learned 3 things.
1. If your phone rings part way round, don't answer it, it will be Virgin Media.
2. After a long lay off its hard to get it back and the older you get the harder it is.
3. I moved my saddle forward 15/20mm as something just didn't feel right. It was defo more comfortable but I have aches in muscles that haven't bothered me for years. Not bad but letting me know they are there.
Enjoying a nice lemonadey whisky now before tackling the flower beds.


----------



## oldwheels (29 May 2020)

Forecast for several days is pretty good so since I had good trip out on the trike yesterday decided to do some weeding this morning as should be able to get out most days next week.
Local boy racer type comes haring past closely followed by 3 others all doing excessive speeds. Not all as it seems tho' as they are all retained firemen with bleepers going off. Sure enough sirens start very soon after and sound like heading Dervaig way where I would have been cycling. Umpteen tons of red with blue lights bearing down on you means heading for the ditch pronto. Not so easy with the trike.
I once met both appliances down near Bunessan about 50 miles away heading for a hotel fire. If you are a tourist just consider that they cannot hang around waiting for you to think about perhaps giving way as they have a lot of ground to cover. They also do TRC's so anyone trapped in a vehicle may have to wait on them getting there on mostly single track roads.


----------



## screenman (29 May 2020)

I am back, only twenty miles but plenty of smiles.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 May 2020)

My club 5 Mile challenge ended up being a 5k. Nothing in the legs after about 3k so I let discretion be the better part of valour and cut the run short.
On a more positive note I finally ( virtually ) arrived at John O'Groats. 39 days and 1613KM in total. It has been a rewarding daily routine, and an opportunity to try out my new Brooks Cambium C17 saddle. I did experience some discomfort in the region of the perineum, usually after the first hour on the turbo. This of course may be specific to using the saddle on the turbo which is Mrs Tenkays bike and not really set up for me.
I'll swap it onto my Brommie once they Parole me and see how it fares in the real world.

I'm excitedly anticipating the delivery of a mixed case of beers from the Brethren at Northern Monk. T-2 hours and counting...


----------



## gavroche (29 May 2020)

Good afternoon all. Been up since 9am and took Molly to the beach where she had a good run and a swim in the sea. When is she going to learn to bring the ball back though? She runs after it, grabs it and then leaves it there so I have to go and get it. Anyway, she had a bath when we got home and then took my wife to the bank. I watched the news at 12 and, as from Monday, we will be restricted to a 5 miles radius from your home but will be able to have visitors from another household, in the garden only. I will watch the rest of it on the 6pm news. 
I was planning to cycle up the Great Orme tomorrow so I must make sure I do it as it will be too far away from my home on Monday.
Right, I must disconnect and remove the old washing machine now, ready for the new one on Sunday. The old one will have to stay outside until the scrap man can come and collect it, for free as Currys wanted £20 to take it away. Sod that! 
Have a good rest of the day everyone and stay safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2020)

I am also back from a 20.5 mile bimble. I did the Mach loop, then added a portion of my usual short ride onto it.

Scorchio here. I am hot and tired and hungry now.


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2020)

@gavroche are you saying the restrictions are going to be tighter from Monday ?


----------



## gavroche (29 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @gavroche are you saying the restrictions are going to be tighter from Monday ?


As far as moving away from your home, yes, at least in Wales anyway.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> As far as moving away from your home, yes, at least in Wales anyway.


Bit I’ve just read says it’s only a “rule of thumb” and to use your common sense. Can’t see you getting in any bother being a few miles further on your bike, especially on your own?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2020)

In rural Wales 5 miles is next door. We can stretch that to at least 10 miles where I am especially as it would entail being in your car so not coming Into contact with anyone else


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> In rural Wales 5 miles is next door. We can stretch that to at least 10 miles where I am especially as it would entail being in your car so not coming Into contact with anyone else


Think I may have to report you to Mr Cummings for that


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 May 2020)

I'm sure I'm not alone in my admiration for the wonderful photo's posted by Welshie and Mo.
They're a lovely uplifting reminder of the beauty of the countryside. They invariably lift my spirits, many thanks for posting them and keep them coming 👍❤️


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm sure I'm not alone in my admiration for the wonderful photo's posted by Welshie and Mo.
> They're a lovely uplifting reminder of the beauty of the countryside. They invariably lift my spirits, many thanks for posting them and keep them coming 👍❤


I offered to post some selfies of me sunbathing in the nude but for some reason Welshie declined.
TBF Mo did not turn me down so I may still post them.


----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2020)

Hello!!! The guy we planned to meet in Ribchester messaged to say he had woken up with a pulled hamstring..........I know, I know and thought it best not to ask. 

Ditched the planned ride in favour of a winding ramble to Scorton which has four cafes. None open or doing takeaway.  Headed south to Garstang and found one doing excellent coffee and bacon and sausage baton. Heavenly. Headed for home after this.

A very respectable 65 at 15.2avg. Best thing about it is one of the ladies I've been mentoring for a few months came along. "Can I do a turn?" "Of course." She came through, did three very respectable turns on the front and kept the pace at 20 very nicely. This is from someone who a few months ago was saying "I don't want to hold you back. I know I'm slowing you down etc." To see her sudden rush of confidence and hugely improved riding is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Think I may have to report you to Mr Cummings for that




If we can only see people 5 miles away, I wouldn'tbe able to see anyone. I


----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> If we can only see people 5 miles away, I wouldn'tbe able to see anyone. I


Have you told @Dave7


----------



## oldwheels (29 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit I’ve just read says it’s only a “rule of thumb” and to use your common sense. Can’t see you getting in any bother being a few miles further on your bike, especially on your own?


Which version did you read tho'? The English version is different from the Scottish and Welsh version.
So far as I am concerned I plan to take the car on a 24 mile round trip next week to use the trike on Loch na Keal. Since we are pretty tightly locked away the local police are fairly relaxed so long as you do not push them too far.
On a side note I once got a severe telling off at a Trade Fair in Wales. Welsh is the language and the country is Wales so it should really be the Wales version and the Scotland version.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> As far as moving away from your home, yes, at least in Wales anyway.


Are you sure that the 5 miles figure applies to exercise ? The way I’m reading the BBC report, they seem to be only mentioning it in the context of meeting with a different household.
They also mention that it is in line with Scotland, and certainly here the guidance is that you can drive 5 miles to start your exercise, but, as before, the miles you can cover in the exercise isn’t stipulated.


----------



## gavroche (29 May 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Are you sure that the 5 miles figure applies to exercise ? The way I’m reading the BBC report, they seem to be only mentioning it in the context of meeting with a different household.
> They also mention that it is in line with Scotland, and certainly here the guidance is that you can drive 5 miles to start your exercise, but, as before, the miles you can cover in the exercise isn’t stipulated.


I didn't hear the full explanation of it but the short version. I intend to watch the welsh news at 6 pm to find out more.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> I didn't hear the full explanation of it but the short version. I intend to watch the welsh news at 6 pm to find out more.


After the Dominic Cummings fiasco, they would have a cheek pulling any of us for doing a few more miles exercise!


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Which version did you read tho'? The English version is different from the Scottish and Welsh version.
> So far as I am concerned I plan to take the car on a 24 mile round trip next week to use the trike on Loch na Keal. Since we are pretty tightly locked away the local police are fairly relaxed so long as you do not push them too far.
> On a side note I once got a severe telling off at a Trade Fair in Wales. Welsh is the language and the country is Wales so it should really be the Wales version and the Scotland version.


So people from Wales are wales not Welsh?


----------



## gavroche (29 May 2020)

I walked to my doctor's surgery this morning to request a new repeat prescription and on the way, I watched this couple going up the 4% gradient road which goes towards the town. He was riding a road bike and dressed accordingly ( lycra and jersey) and she was riding an electric hybrid and dressed casually ( normal shorts and top). She was about 20 metres ahead of him and pedalling effortlessly whilst he was standing on the pedals trying to keep up with her. I couldn't help but smile as they went past and was wondering when the day will come when I will have to move over to electric. Not too soon I hope.


----------



## derrick (29 May 2020)

Lazy day today, after 6 days of riding or spinning thought i would have a day off.Spent the day in the man cave, sorted 5 bikes so am more or less up to date. 2 other bikes am waiting for bits. They will get done next week. Am now sitting in the garden with other half having a beer. Looking forward to the weekend. Doing a social distance ride with a mate i have not seen for 4 weeks. Could be longer. Time is flying by. Not enough hours in the day.👍


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> If we can only see people 5 miles away, I wouldn'tbe able to see anyone. I


Come, come Welshie.......you're not_ that_ isolated.


----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2020)

derrick said:


> Lazy day today, after 6 days of riding or spinning thought i would have a day off.Spent the day in the man cave, sorted 5 bikes so am more or less up to date. 2 other bikes am waiting for bits. They will get done next week. Am now sitting in the garden with other half having a beer. Looking forward to the weekend. Doing a social distance ride with a mate i have not seen for 4 weeks. Could be longer. Time is flying by. Not enough hours in the day.👍


Derrick out of interest how does one ride seven different bikes? Most I've ever got to was three summer, winter and tourer.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Come, come Welshie.......you're not_ that_ isolated.



I wouldn't be able to see my son or youngest grandsons.


----------



## screenman (29 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> If we can only see people 5 miles away, I wouldn'tbe able to see anyone. I




Lucky them, only kidding.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Lucky them, only kidding.


----------



## screenman (29 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Derrick out of interest how does one ride seven different bikes? Most I've ever got to was three summer, winter and tourer.




No, no, no, Monday, Tuesday etc.


----------



## derrick (29 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Derrick out of interest how does one ride seven different bikes? Most I've ever got to was three summer, winter and tourer.


I have 2 that i ride. The 5 bikes i sorted belong to friends. I look after loads of bikes, it keeps me in beer money now i am retired. Although the pubs aint open, i only have a few beers at home.so managing to save a few bob, ready for when we come out of lock down. Its going to be party time.🍻🤣


----------



## oldwheels (29 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> So people from Wales are wales not Welsh?


I just accepted my scolding but did not think to pursue the topic. Better not to argue with the those you are selling to.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 May 2020)

I have had a much nicer day today. Nice walk in the morning , lovely lunch then a quick spin in the afternoon. Simple pleasures I know but if only all days were that good . 😀😀😃


----------



## monkers (29 May 2020)

monkers said:


> My friend is a paraglider pilot. She's pretty obsessed by it and flies at every opportunity. A few years ago, after many attempts, she flew 6km across country. I met her shortly afterwards, she was so very excited and beaming so broadly, she almost had a flip top head.
> 
> She wanted a bike to ride to work on. She was resistant to the idea of a bike with drop bars and skinny tyres; she bought a Live Alight 3. It's nice and comfortable, and suitable for commuting. We've been on a couple of bike rides together recently, she's struggled to match the pace made by me on my Cube Axial Ws.
> 
> ...



I made this post the other day. Today I spent the morning with the same friend. We went to the cycle shop where she had bought the Liv Alight 3 commuter style bike; _you know just to have a look _

Long story short - a deposit was left on a Liv Avail SL2 disc. We went for a ride after, just an ordinaty ten, but enjoyable all the same. She couldn't match my pace on her commuter bike, but I know that next Thursday, I'm going to have my work cut out to catch her. Being as it is described on the ticket and Medium / White - I think I shall call it the 'wonderloaf'.


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> So people from Wales are wales not Welsh?


no no no. People from Welsh are Walesies. They speak Walesie as they are Welsh.
So they are from Welsh wales and speak walesian.
Di ye not kin Dai


----------



## screenman (29 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> no no no. People from Welsh are Walesies. They speak Walesie as they are Welsh.
> So they are from Welsh wales and speak walesian.
> Di ye not kin Dai



One of the benefits of being short is that you do not have to duck when posts like that go right over your head.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> no no no. People from *Welsh are Walesies*. They speak Walesie as* they are Welsh*.
> So they are from Welsh Wales and speak walesian.
> Di ye not kin Dai


Are they Welsh Walesies or Walesie Welshies then?


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2020)

Early night tonight.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Early night tonight.


Early morn!


----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2020)

I think this is probably the only thread worth mentioning this in. For weeks here we have enjoyed completely clear skies. At the same time we have seen no planes overhead. We are in the Manchester airport flight path but the planes are so high we only see them not hear them.

This morning we had a lot of planes overhead and accompanying vapour trails. Since lunchtime the sky has been filled with high, light cloud.

Local opinion is this is not natural cloud but vapour trails and pollution spreading out across the sky.

As an aside I was riding 30 miles north of here - no planes, vapour trails or cloud!


----------



## Drago (29 May 2020)

Just heard some good gossip. The village school had been propping open internal doors, including fire doors, in order that staff and sprogs dont have to touch them because there worried about the virus.

It seems someone has grassed them and the HSE have dropped on them like a ton of bricks. Trumpton then paid them a surprise inspection and pointed out that the Health and Safety legislation concerning fire prevention, detection and mitigation had not been suspended. Oops! Source of much tongue wagging in pur little village.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Just heard some good gossip. The village school had been propping open internal doors, including fire doors, in order that staff and sprogs dont have to touch them because there worried about the virus.
> 
> It seems someone has grassed them and the HSE have dropped on them like a ton of bricks. Trumpton then paid them a surprise inspection and pointed out that the Health and Safety legislation concerning fire prevention, detection and mitigation had not been suspended. Oops! Source of much tongue wagging in pur little village.


Local council are doing that in some of their offices.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I think this is probably the only thread worth mentioning this in. For weeks here we have enjoyed completely clear skies. At the same time we have seen no planes overhead. We are in the Manchester airport flight path but the planes are so high we only see them not hear them.
> 
> This morning we had a lot of planes overhead and accompanying vapour trails. Since lunchtime the sky has been filled with high, light cloud.
> 
> ...


Under the main South-North and approaches to Leeds-Bradford and Manchester, not seeing much more than last week.

Maybe they're back out with the "Chem trails" again.


Overflown, East - West, at high altitude at approx 03:10, this morning. Not a normal flightpath at any time.

Chen trails edited/corrected to Chen trails.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2020)

I MUST be first this morning !!!!!!
Woke up thinking I have overslept and expected 0800 but it was only 0430 .
No need to get up yet so might try for another hour.
Back to Aldi at 0745. MrsD went to Morrisons (3 miles away) yesterday as she had been told they had bedding plants in.......only to find a massive queue....so she didn't bother. We are trying Aldi today.
Failing that I may resort to stealing them from a neighbour .

Edit
Looks like that bl**dy Classic fellow has beaten me


----------



## screenman (30 May 2020)

Morning all, Phillip our local pheasent has been making a right noise this morning, must be hungry, not sure if he is the same one every year if it is he is getting on a bit now. Seems to live in amongst a few tree's about 20 yards from the end of our garden and strolls over to wake us each morning but shouting from the back fence, seems a happy fellow.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I think this is probably the only thread worth mentioning this in. For weeks here we have enjoyed completely clear skies. At the same time we have seen no planes overhead. We are in the Manchester airport flight path but the planes are so high we only see them not hear them.
> 
> This morning we had a lot of planes overhead and accompanying vapour trails. Since lunchtime the sky has been filled with high, light cloud.
> 
> ...


I was having this conversation on Facebook last night...........I am convinced this spell of glorious weather, like the summers we got as kids, has some relevance to the lack of air traffic breaking up the atmosphere and discharging noxious chemicals into the air. Obviously no way of proving it and government and the air industry certainly wouldn't want to admit anything like that.

Another gorgeous one here. House hasn't cooled down overnight so looking forward to a bit of cool air on a walk soon.


----------



## Drago (30 May 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees

Another lovely sunny day ahead 🌞
Coffee is brewing, I'm debating heading out for the 5k challenge but the legs seem to struggle in the warm weather. 
Arrived at John O’Groats yesterday after 39 days and 1613km on the turbo. 
Today will be day one of JoGle, it should be easier as it's downhill on the way back😁

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🏃‍♂️🚶‍♂️🌞


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, Phillip our local pheasent has been making a right noise this morning, must be hungry, not sure if he is the same one every year if it is he is getting on a bit now. Seems to live in amongst a few tree's about 20 yards from the end of our garden and strolls over to wake us each morning but shouting from the back fence, seems a happy fellow.



Phillip the pheasant 😊 We had a rather large seagull who would attack his reflection in the glass door of our unit, we named him "Stephen" of course 😁


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
The washing's gurgling away in the machine. Wonder if it'll dry when I peg it out?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 May 2020)

Morning all, a warm and not very sleepful night. Now pondering whether to take my mtb into the Pentlands again or whether to take a road bike down the East Lothian coast. Both are likely to be busy later but with an early start should be ok.


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2020)

I feel physically normal


----------



## dave r (30 May 2020)

Good morning folks, nothing planned today, though we might have a walk later, when we were in Leamington a couple of weeks ago Jephson gardens was closed so we might go have a walk round this afternoon


----------



## dickyknees (30 May 2020)

Good morning all. 

Just the day for a click and collect then watching the tide going in and out I think 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2020)

Good morning..........the sun is shining

Well I can report we have no plans. Zero, zilch, nul points, nothing. We do need a supermarket run but as Mrs P says that can wait. I want some Lidl £6.99 glasses but it's hardly life and death stuff - especially when they're just to shove in the cupboard for emergencies.

Bike ride at 9.30 with the lady who performed so well yesterday.

I've been doing the FB challenge to post an album cover every day for 10 days. The album should be one that influenced one's musical taste. I've enjoyed this. Today mine is "Blood on the Tracks."

I'm going to water the allotment. We are desperate for some decent rain.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Just the day for a click and collect then watching the tide going in and out I think 🤔
> 
> View attachment 526058


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2020)

Oh yes. Not going to mention this elsewhere as I don't want to join the debate.

I'm disappointed to discover friends are interpreting the new "6 people" guideline as the all clear to ride as a group of 6. We discussed this yesterday and agreed it was nothing of the sort.

I know of people from my club and another club who are planning to do this from Tuesday. The argument is if 6 people can BBQ then 6 can cycle.

Don't think this is in any way the government's intention. I think it does highlight the weeks of frustration which have built up.

Right time to go watering


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2020)

Good morning folks. Abother nice day is in store. Not sure if I will bimble today or not. What I do need is .

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dickyknees (30 May 2020)

dave r said:


>



Perfect 👌


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2020)

Morning all 

Looking good out there.


----------



## GM (30 May 2020)

Morning all...Have to agree about the flight pollution. We live under the Luton flight path here in north London, the last couple of months we've noticed a massive improvement. Another reason why I'm liking this lockdown!

Getting up now to do half an hour on the rowing machine, shower, breakfast, garden in that order, have a good day peeps! 🌈


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2020)

Got to Aldi ok. Not many plants but we got some half decent Busy Lizzie and Petunias. That will fill part of the beds. The nursery say they will have some in for 0900 next Wednesday so MrsD will try there if there is not a scrummage to get them.
Another question for @PaulSB and others.
If I get enough plants to do some pots.......can I plant them into 100% compost (that I bought) or does it have be a mix of soil/compost?**
Think I know the answer, its just that I have excess compost and no bagged soil.
**the compost bag says it is "professional growing medium".


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2020)

I mentioned to MrsD, a few weeks ago, that there seems to be a correlation between the good weather and the lack of air traffic.


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Got to Aldi ok. Not many plants but we got some half decent Busy Lizzie and Petunias. That will fill part of the beds. The nursery say they will have some in for 0900 next Wednesday so MrsD will try there if there is not a scrummage to get them.
> Another question for @PaulSB and others.
> If I get enough plants to do some pots.......can I plant them into 100% compost (that I bought) or does it have be a mix of soil/compost?**
> Think I know the answer, its just that I have excess compost and no bagged soil.
> **the compost bag says it is "professional growing medium".



There is no reason why you shouldn't do this with your pots. My only comment would be that if you mix some soil in with the compost you will get better water retention. Two advantages to this; you will need to water less often and secondly when peat dries out it can be a bugger to get wet again - peat needs to retain a certain amount of moisture to easily take up more.

We always mix peat composts for pots etc. with +/- 50% soil or garden compost. It doesn't have to be 50%, that's just what we do.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> There is no reason why you shouldn't do this with your pots. My only comment would be that if you mix some soil in with the compost you will get better water retention. Two advantages to this; you will need to water less often and secondly when peat dries out it can be a bugger to get wet again - peat needs to retain a certain amount of moisture to easily take up more.
> 
> We always mix peat composts for pots etc. with +/- 50% soil or garden compost. It doesn't have to be 50%, that's just what we do.


Much appreciated. I will see if I can get a bag of soil. Failing that I will pinch it from the beds.
BTW



Our climbing rose is doing well this year


----------



## oldwheels (30 May 2020)

Out sitting in the sunshine for morning coffee. Found a temporary perch facing over towards the street and looking out over the Sound. View spoiled by the holiday house in front tho'.
Only movement is a ferry heading out. There have been so many changes to timetables I have lost track of where they are heading now. 
Yesterday when out there was a yacht beating up the Sound. Definitely illegal and would not be allowed in the marina. First sail seen this year when at this date there would be lots heading for their floating caravan parks with water and electricity laid on. My first boats were "bucket and chuck it" with a Primus stove to cook on.
Have things improved? Different certainly but not the proper sailing experience.


----------



## oldwheels (30 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes. Not going to mention this elsewhere as I don't want to join the debate.
> 
> I'm disappointed to discover friends are interpreting the new "6 people" guideline as the all clear to ride as a group of 6. We discussed this yesterday and agreed it was nothing of the sort.
> 
> ...


In Scotland the number is 8 but only from not more than 2 households and outside in a garden.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Out sitting in the sunshine for morning coffee. Found a temporary perch facing over towards the street and looking out over the Sound. View spoiled by the holiday house in front tho'.
> Only movement is a ferry heading out. There have been so many changes to timetables I have lost track of where they are heading now.
> Yesterday when out there was a yacht beating up the Sound. Definitely illegal and would not be allowed in the marina. First sail seen this year when at this date there would be lots heading for their floating caravan parks with water and electricity laid on. My first boats were "bucket and chuck it" with a Primus stove to cook on.
> Have things improved? Different certainly but not the proper sailing experience.


haha. Bucket and chuck it.....not heard that one.
Me and MrsD evolved into wanting some luxuries.....like proper bog & shower.
Our daughter and hubby are the opposte. He has just converted his van with a bed etc. They tell me their bog will be a bucket with a plastic bag. Not my idea of a holiday


----------



## Paulus (30 May 2020)

Morning all fellow peeps.
I have been awake for several hours but only just decided to get up and shower. Breakfast has been eaten and I am now considering taking muttley out.
Another bike ride including some fruit and vegetable shopping on the way home is also on the cards. My touring bike with front and rear panniers comes in really handy for trips to the shops. 🚲


----------



## gavroche (30 May 2020)

Good morning campers. Another exciting day ahead today. Blue sky and quite warm already. Up early this morning ( 8 am) , Molly already walked and now wondering when is the best time to go to Aldi to avoid queuing for too long. I will top up on diesel in my Captur too. Ride is planned for this afternoon, riding up the Great Orme in LLandudno once I decided if the legs are up for it. We are invited for a BBQ next week at my stepson's house, now that we can meet in the garden, keeping social distancing of course. Looking forward to it, especially my wife who has not been out since March. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## oldwheels (30 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> haha. Bucket and chuck it.....not heard that one.
> Me and MrsD evolved into wanting some luxuries.....like proper bog & shower.
> Our daughter and hubby are the opposte. He has just converted his van with a bed etc. They tell me their bog will be a bucket with a plastic bag. Not my idea of a holiday


Bucket and chuck it is the traditional way. Better than hanging over the side backwards although gents usually just head for the leeward side anyway. Many drownings at mooring or anchoring spots are found to have the flies undone. Too much booze and a lurch forward can be fatal.
Only one of my boats had a flush loo and a large notice that said "anything going into this loo must first have entered your mouth NOTHING ELSE ".
My campers and motorhomes started with a toilet tent and progressed eventually to a cassette toilet plus shower which we never used as most sites have good showers nowadays.


----------



## screenman (30 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Phillip the pheasant 😊 We had a rather large seagull who would attack his reflection in the glass door of our unit, we named him "Stephen" of course 😁



Why Stephen, he might be having you on it could be Sammy, we have adopted a very demanding blackbird called Boris. I have had to put signs on the garage glass to stop the crows banging ther heads on it from very early in the morning.


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> Ride is planned for this afternoon, riding up the Great Orme in LLandudno once I decided if the legs are up for it.


Why does this come to mind?


View: https://youtu.be/WOAtBNx2a0o


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning campers. Another exciting day ahead today. Blue sky and quite warm already. Up early this morning ( 8 am) , Molly already walked and now wondering when is the best time to go to Aldi to avoid queuing for too long. I will top up on diesel in my Captur too. Ride is planned for this afternoon, riding up the Great Orme in LLandudno once I decided if the legs are up for it. We are invited for a BBQ next week at my stepson's house, now that we can meet in the garden, keeping social distancing of course. Looking forward to it, especially my wife who has not been out since March. Stay safe everyone.


8 am.....the day is nearly over!! Mo has already walked 8 miles and cycled 33 by now.

I do not envy you slogging your way up the Great Orme in the heat today.
I am out for a 10 miler at 10.15 then back to finish digging the beds so I can plant these bedding plant things.....oh, if only I knew what I was doing


----------



## pawl (30 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> There is no reason why you shouldn't do this with your pots. My only comment would be that if you mix some soil in with the compost you will get better water retention. Two advantages to this; you will need to water less often and secondly when peat dries out it can be a bugger to get wet again - peat needs to retain a certain amount of moisture to easily take up more.
> 
> We always mix peat composts for pots etc. with +/- 50% soil or garden compost. It doesn't have to be 50%, that's just what we do.




I use those moisture retaining gels


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 8 am.....the day is nearly over!! Mo has already walked 8 miles and cycled 33 by now.


Mo only walked 4.5 miles and isn't sure if she can be bothered cycling today!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2020)

pawl said:


> I use those moisture retaining gels




Steady on. If @Drago is about no doubt he will make some comment about moisture retaining


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2020)

I have a coffee cake in the oven and no, i do not have any walnuts.....


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I MUST be first this morning !!!!!!
> Woke up thinking I have overslept and expected 0800 but it was only 0430 .
> No need to get up yet so might try for another hour.
> Back to Aldi at 0745. MrsD went to Morrisons (3 miles away) yesterday as she had been told they had bedding plants in.......only to find a massive queue....so she didn't bother. We are trying Aldi today.
> ...


* You were still first to wake up though


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 May 2020)

I plumped for another couple of hours in the Pentlands again. Glorious weather and quite a few runners and fellow mtb’ers but too few to cause any problems. Couldn’t resist stopping for a photo and one of my favourite spots -











And the track home -





NB Car parks still closed with no signs of opening whatsoever.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I feel physically normal


Only physically, wotsup?


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2020)

dave r said:


>



Top Gun

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=El5IQVtZliY


----------



## gavroche (30 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 8 am.....the day is nearly over!! Mo has already walked 8 miles and cycled 33 by now.
> 
> I do not envy you slogging your way up the Great Orme in the heat today.
> I am out for a 10 miler at 10.15 then back to finish digging the beds so I can plant these bedding plant things.....oh, if only I knew what I was doing


Yeah but Mo sleeps all afternoon after that.  I will wait for the heat to die down a bit before I tackle the Great Orme.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> Yeah but Mo sleeps all afternoon after that.  I will wait for the heat to die down a bit before I tackle the Great Orme.



I've only ever been up the great Orme in the tram, is there anything at the top now?, we had an interesting wander round the prehistoric mine on our last visit.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2020)

pawl said:


> I use those moisture retaining gels


Pawl
What are they?
How do they work?


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2020)

Little stroll down the River Caen that runs through our village.
Doggie had a paddle and we had an ice lolly.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2020)

Wasn't sure if I wanted to ride today but ended up just having 23 miles. 6 days in a row so didn't want to go very far today.

Not sure what the afternoon holds in store.


----------



## gavroche (30 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I've only ever been up the great Orme in the tram, is there anything at the top now?, we had an interesting wander round the prehistoric mine on our last visit.


A cafe ( closed at the moment) Cable cars ( closed at the moment). a big car park ( closed at the moment) . I go on the private road ( free for bikes) that goes all round it and there is also a cafe there ( closed at the moment). The road where the tram is ( closed at the moment), is far too steep for me and probably most cyclists too.


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Pawl
> What are they?
> How do they work?


https://www.google.com/search?safe=...QAg&cshid=1590839026211&biw=360&bih=648&dpr=2

You can find it in B&Q.

If you go with adding soil just dig it out of the garden. No need to buy any. If you decide to buy B&Q do small bags of decent top soil. This stuff.
https://www.google.com/search?safe=...QAg&cshid=1590839026211&biw=360&bih=648&dpr=2


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2020)

I decided Not to bimble today.

Houseworky stuff done, washing now on the line and cake made.

I will slob with  and cake this afternoon


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I decided Not to bimble today.
> 
> Houseworky stuff done, washing now on the line and cake made.
> 
> I will slob with  and cake this afternoon


If I had your garden I would be quite happy to slob there too! Noisy around here today. Dogs yapping, family meet ups with kids shouting, etc. I can’t think of anywhere to go that would be quiet today.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wasn't sure if I wanted to ride today but ended up just having 23 miles. 6 days in a row so didn't want to go very far today.
> 
> Not sure what the afternoon holds in store.


You lied to me Mo. How can I ever trust you again


----------



## BoldonLad (30 May 2020)

A little cycle ride on our Ecosmo Tandem today. We are slowly getting used to it, 12.5 miles today. It is great fun, and raises a smile from most passers-by.


----------



## pawl (30 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Pawl
> What are they?
> How do they work?


 

The one’s I had came in crystal form which expanded Mix them in with the compost prior to planting containers I only use them with hanging baskets and tubs which are a temporary planting.I don’t think they would of much use with more permanent planting in tubs.

Gro.sure was the brand I used Personally I would be reluctant to use soil due to introducing disease 

With my permanent containers I put a layer of well rotted garden compost in the bottom of containers and spread a layer of fine gravel on the surface of the compost It helps in retaining moisture 

Unfortunately I haven’t found a way other than daily watering.Once the compost has dried out over head watering just runs straight through.Ihave a grass in a pot which I some how overlooked an I had to put in bucket of water to soak the compost 

One alternative is to install on of the automatic watering systems.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> If I had your garden I would be quite happy to slob there too! Noisy around here today. Dogs yapping, family meet ups with kids shouting, etc. I can’t think of anywhere to go that would be quiet today.




Ugh. Yes. I can't hear anything here at all accept a few birds


----------



## dave r (30 May 2020)

We're having an afternoon in the park


----------



## dave r (30 May 2020)

Its a lovely spot


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2020)

Over the last few days there have been some great photos. Thanks to all.


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> If I had your garden I would be quite happy to slob there too! Noisy around here today. Dogs yapping, family meet ups with kids shouting, etc. I can’t think of anywhere to go that would be quiet today.


Next door's son is 13 today. I feel a bit sorry for him BUT his parents have asked friends etc. Bugger all social distancing going on.

Speaking of which I was up on Rivington Pike today as part of my ride. Cars and people everywhere.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Next door's son is 13 today. I feel a bit sorry for him BUT his parents have asked friends etc. Bugger all social distancing going on.
> 
> Speaking of which I was up on Rivington Pike today as part of my ride. Cars and people everywhere.


2 girls along the road from me cycled along Loch Earn this morning and said there are camper vans parked up.  Must be really frustrating for them as they have a lovely camper van themselves and haven't been able to use it and won't just now.


----------



## oldwheels (30 May 2020)

When I sold my motorhome I was not quite ready to give up my wandering so got a cheapish tent described as "Pop Up". This was just before the start of restrictions on travel so never used it. Today being dry [and very hot] I decided to practice putting it up in the garden.
Now I know why they abandon tents after music festivals. Putting it up was not too bad since I have a fair amount of experience with small tents but folding it again was a different story. I did read the instructions but it took me an hour of sweary and frustrating labour to even get it near to putting it back in the bag. It's main envisaged use is as an overnight garage for the trike and possibly as a toilet tent so not being the highest quality is not a problem. The car is just a handy size for camping in when empty.
I may have to reconsider and go back to my Vango200 or even the original Black's Good Companions which my wife and self cycle camped with and even took to the continent. How we managed with the weight of it I cannot imagine now. How we survived without broken spokes either on my Flying Scot is another miracle.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Next door's son is 13 today. I feel a bit sorry for him BUT his parents have asked friends etc. Bugger all social distancing going on.
> 
> Speaking of which I was up on Rivington Pike today as part of my ride. Cars and people everywhere.



Crikey! that name has brought back memories. Ron Hill Rivington Pike. A small group of us ran the Pennine Way back in 1988 to help raise money for a local charity.
One of the lads was friendly with the MD of a local business and they sponsored our kit. Silva Rucksacks, weather suits and Rivington Pikes ( at the time I had no idea that they were named after a place ). 
The distinct tread pattern proved to be a blessing, as each days run tended to split into ability groups as the day progressed. The route was a lot less well way marked back then, and at an ambiguous junction we'd scan the separate trails for Rivington Pike sole patterns left by the group ahead


----------



## oldwheels (30 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 2 girls along the road from me cycled along Loch Earn this morning and said there are camper vans parked up.  Must be really frustrating for them as they have a lovely camper van themselves and haven't been able to use it and won't just now.


In my fairly frequent travels along Loch Earn in the past year or so I think most of the motorhomes I saw were anglers. Angling is now or about to be permitted although they are obviously further away from home than recommended. Distance seems to be 5 miles max but is not in tablets of stone. If they are anglers it is a bit of a grey area for distance.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2020)

Another one from this afternoons walk in the park, I spotted this on the pool near the canoe hire place, obviously just waiting for tea to swim by.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2020)

Well.....at 14.30 I thought "I am tired" and went for a lie down. 2 1/2 hours later I have just woken up. I feel absolutely CR*P.
I am going to strip off and lie in the side garden...... all my grand plans are on hold till tomorrow


----------



## dave r (30 May 2020)

This gave me a chuckle.


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2020)

I can see how this evening might deteriorate.......


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I can see how this evening might deteriorate.......



Me too Paul,
I'm just finishing my second bottle of Westons Oak Aged Vintage Organic Cider (8.2%) and am contemplating a third 😯


----------



## gavroche (30 May 2020)

The Great Orme did not happen as Mrs G advised me not to go because of the heat. She was concerned I might have a heat stroke as she knows I am not very good when it is too hot. Not to worry, it will be another time , when it is a bit cooler and the wind blows from the east.
We have a zoom family quiz at 7.30 to look forward to now.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> The Great Orme did not happen as Mrs G advised me not to go because on the heat. She was concerned I might have a heat stroke as she knows I am not very good when it is too hot. Not to worry, it will be another time , when it is a bit cooler and the wind blows from the east.
> We have a zoom family quiz at 7.30 to look forward to now.


MrsG has good sense 
I am not the best/greatest cyclist but I found it hot.... even for 10 miles this morning. You made a good decision imo.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Next door's son is 13 today. I feel a bit sorry for him BUT his parents have asked friends etc. Bugger all social distancing going on.
> 
> Speaking of which I was up on Rivington Pike today as part of my ride. Cars and people everywhere.



I've that every weekend since the restrictions were put in place. Some coming from nearby Bradford, in cars. Leaving in the early hours.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2020)

Local guy I know just cycled from work in Perth back to Crieff at 24.5mph! Fantastic tailwind he said.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2020)

I just saw the space station fly past.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just saw the space station fly past.


Oh I forgot about that. Nice clear sky for it.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just saw the space station fly past.


Did you wave?

Any sight of the chasing spacecraft?


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just saw the space station fly past.


And I did.
No sign of the Space X thingy though.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> And I did.
> No sign of the Space X thingy though.


Give it a chance to catch up!

Did you wave?


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2020)

Night Elon


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Elon


Night Talulah


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

Woke at 3.00am  The smell of smoke is so strong I went downstairs to check the house. The local dickheads set Rivington afire yesterday. The Fire Service say it's controlled but we've never smelt it this badly before.

That and the local youth all over the local reservoirs diving in, swimming, no social distancing etc. Rivington was absolutely rammed with people by 11.00am yesterday.

I hate to say this as I know how it sounds and admit to being tired and cross but........ It's been clear to me for weeks, one section of society will stay clear of this disease, others will continue to get ill and possibly die. It's blindingly obvious why.

Rivington Fire


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2020)

Morning. Bit duller this morning and another day of quite a strong easterly.

I can hear a cockerel crowing. Someone must have one in their garden. Pity the poor neighbours! It's far enough away from me that I am aware of it but not that loud, but to be next door must be seriously annoying.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Woke at 3.00am  The smell of smoke is so strong I went downstairs to check the house. The local dickheads set Rivington afire yesterday. The Fire Service say it's controlled but we've never smelt it this badly before.
> 
> That and the local youth all over the local reservoirs diving in, swimming, no social distancing etc. Rivington was absolutely rammed with people by 11.00am yesterday.
> 
> ...


Yet again the UK must be the laughing stock of Europe between the way this has been handled and the attitude and behaviour of so many. It's just going to mean it will drag on much longer for us than most other countries.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yet again the UK must be the laughing stock of Europe between the way this has been handled and the attitude and behaviour of so many. It's just going to mean it will drag on much longer for us than most other countries.


I'm in the mood for a 🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟 rant (just very tired) but when I look around me and see the state of the population and country I despair. The change in my lifetime is so dramatic...... I'm not harping back to the good old days but we haven't really moved forward.

Smells fresh outside now. I shall open the windows and try to sleep..........except the friggin wood pigeons have woken up


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm in the mood for a 🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟 rant (just very tired) but when I look around me and see the state of the population and country I despair. The change in my lifetime is so dramatic...... I'm not harping back to the good old days but we haven't really moved forward.
> 
> Smells fresh outside now. I shall open the windows and try to sleep..........except the friggin wood pigeons have woken up


Sleep.......that thing that eludes me these days! I am heading out for a walk soon.


----------



## screenman (31 May 2020)

Morning all, I also agree about the decline in society, self control seems sadly lacking in many in this fine country.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2020)

Good Morning. Another lovely day for us today. No breeze. Not a sound accept for the birds.


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Woke at 3.00am  The smell of smoke is so strong I went downstairs to check the house. The local dickheads set Rivington afire yesterday. The Fire Service say it's controlled but we've never smelt it this badly before.
> 
> That and the local youth all over the local reservoirs diving in, swimming, no social distancing etc. Rivington was absolutely rammed with people by 11.00am yesterday.
> 
> ...


And although that would be no great loss to society its who they pass it onto before their demise.


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bit duller this morning and another day of quite a strong easterly.
> 
> I can hear a cockerel crowing. Someone must have one in their garden. Pity the poor neighbours! It's far enough away from me that I am aware of it but not that loud, but to be next door must be seriously annoying.


Next door to us had 2. I complained several times and was about to get the authorities involved when the decided to get rid.
Dozy barstewards have now bought some fertilised eggs for the hens to sit on so we may be blessed with some more. I will not hesitate get it sorted.
I mean......3.00 every morning


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

Well the trying to go back to sleep thing didn't work............. possibly I need @Drago to pop round and take out the local wood pigeon population. You know there at it again - a month ago it was all flapping around, jostling for position, chasing females. Chicks have only just fledged and they are at it again!!!! 

So. Good Morning. It's deliciously cool and sunny. I've had a comfort breakfast of brown sourdough, marmalade and coffee. Shortly I'll depart for the allotment - lots of sweeping to do as last week's winds brought down beech nut husks, beech and sycamore flowers etc. All good for my compost heaps.

Later I shall try to nap for a couple of hours. 🤞🤞


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 May 2020)

Mornin' all.
It's Sunday and therefore porridge day. This is a good thing.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sleep.......that thing that eludes me these days! I am heading out for a walk soon.


Oh I know Mo. Tell me about it. All I want is 6-7 hours straight sleep. None of this waking at 3-4.00am nonsense.


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm in the mood for a 🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟 rant (just very tired) but when I look around me and see the state of the population and country I despair. The change in my lifetime is so dramatic...... I'm not harping back to the good old days but we haven't really moved forward.
> 
> Smells fresh outside now. I shall open the windows and try to sleep..........except the friggin wood pigeons have woken up


I often say......when god created pigeons he must have run out of nice bird songs. Sooo bl**dy annoying.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And although that would be no great loss to society its who they pass it onto before their demise.


Yep, I have to agree. It's why aspects of my life have and will change. I know who I can trust. I have friends who I would have no qualms about sitting close to or hugging provided they felt comfortable.

I do miss that. Hugging people. Many of my closest friends are quite tactile and now we just stand at least two metres apart. Just touching hands would be good. Ah well.🙂


----------



## Drago (31 May 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

Like Mo and Paulsb I didn't sleep well last night.......a mere 7 hours . And that was on top of the 2 hours kip on the sun bed in the afternoon. Do I have a problem?
I have a 10 miler at 10.00. Family are coming around for a BBQ at 1400. I know, we are a day early.... so sue me 
MrsD is going to take the aunty out for a short walk this morning......just around the cemetry so she can see the grave of her husband who died over 45 years ago


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Like Mo and Paulsb I didn't sleep well last night.......a mere 7 hours . And that was on top of the 2 hours kip on the sun bed in the afternoon. Do I have a problem?


I shall be back later.............................while I'm away I'll consider speaking to you again.......


----------



## dave r (31 May 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

Right I really am going now but one quickie.........I'm doing this Facebook thing on posting one album cover a day for ten days. It should be albums which have influenced one's musical taste. It's been fun. I ran through all my LPs () and decided I would do this chronologically. To my surprise the earliest album I have after the Beatles is Cream and Disraeli Gears. I was 13.

Now we are all of a similar generation and some are from the Midlands. I went to college in Pershore '74 - '76. One of the girls in my year went out with a guy called Mick who used to roadie for this band. They played our Student Union a few times, great nights. Mr Gibbons comes from Harborne where we lived from '80 - '82. Anyone else remember this band? Not many people I know have come across them before.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I often say......when god created pigeons he must have run out of nice bird songs. Sooo bl**dy annoying.


They all have friends called Suzy..................dad always said their call was "Do you know Suzy like I know Suzy". If you listen to it, it does


----------



## screenman (31 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> It's Sunday and therefore porridge day. This is a good thing.



How do you know these things?


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

screenman said:


> How do you know these things?


I can vouch for porridge being good but I'm not at all sure that it's Sunday....................................


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> They all have friends called Suzy..................dad always said their call was "Do you know Suzy like I know Suzy". If you listen to it, it does


To me it sounds like........"I am going to sit outside your window and annoy you"


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 May 2020)

screenman said:


> How do you know these things?


Epistemology


----------



## screenman (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Right I really am going now but one quickie.........I'm doing this Facebook thing on posting one album cover a day for ten days. It should be albums which have influenced one's musical taste. It's been fun. I ran through all my LPs () and decided I would do this chronologically. To my surprise the earliest album I have after the Beatles is Cream and Disraeli Gears. I was 13.
> 
> Now we are all of a similar generation and some are from the Midlands. I went to college in Pershore '74 - '76. One of the girls in my year went out with a guy called Mick who used to roadie for this band. They played our Student Union a few times, great nights. Mr Gibbons comes from Harborne where we lived from '80 - '82. Anyone else remember this band? Not many people I know have come across them before.
> 
> ...



Tulane was a favourite, love that rockabiily style.


----------



## screenman (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I can vouch for porridge being good but I'm not at all sure that it's Sunday....................................



It was that last bit that confused me. I would get some socks with days on but I do not trust Pam not to mess with me and give me the wrong days.


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Tulane was a favourite, love that rockabiily style.


Oh yes!

View: https://youtu.be/TqgEhEpLSLI

[Edit: Seemed appropriate to add ]


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 May 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
All this talk of wildlife ( pigeons, Cockerells and Gibbons) has reminded me that I need to sort out a cover for the chimney. 
A pigeon roosts on there and the chimney acts as an amplifier for its cooing.

A bit vague this morning due to one too many bottles of Henry Westons excellent cider 🙄
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶‍♂️🏃‍♂️🚲🌞


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I often say......when god created pigeons he must have run out of nice bird songs. Sooo bl**dy annoying.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aqm-S9J1s_k


----------



## screenman (31 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Epistemology



Of course, why did I not think of that, must be last nights tipple still playing havoc with the grey matter.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

Ah. Good I really am amongst friends. Tulane, Mr. Jones, No Spittin' on the Bus


----------



## screenman (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aqm-S9J1s_k




Wow! I like that never heard of them before.


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Epistemology


Epistemology.
Is that that art of being continually p*ssed ?
I am working on that


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Wow! I like that never heard of them before.


Nor me. Brilliant.
And the violinist is nice as well.
I must google them.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nor me. Brilliant.
> And the violinist is nice as well.
> I must google them.


I wanted The Spinners singing the same song.


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> I wanted The Spinners singing the same song.


Why ??


----------



## rustybolts (31 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Like Mo and Paulsb I didn't sleep well last night.......a mere 7 hours . And that was on top of the 2 hours kip on the sun bed in the afternoon. Do I have a problem?
> I have a 10 miler at 10.00. Family are coming around for a BBQ at 1400. I know, we are a day early.... so sue me
> MrsD is going to take the aunty out for a short walk this morning......just around the cemetry so she can see the grave of her husband who died over 45 years ago


I'd settle for a short walk around the cemetery rather than being a permanent resident in it !


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

rustybolts said:


> I'd settle for a short walk around the cemetery rather than being a permanent resident in it !


I often say.......I enjoy a good a good funeral, so long as I am in the 2nd car


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2020)

Morning all 

Bloody 'ell, you lot are a bunch of moaning old beggars this morning!
Three pages of rants since last night before I got to the usual nonsense.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Woke at 3.00am  The smell of smoke is so strong I went downstairs to check the house. The local dickheads set Rivington afire yesterday. The Fire Service say it's controlled but we've never smelt it this badly before.
> 
> That and the local youth all over the local reservoirs diving in, swimming, no social distancing etc. Rivington was absolutely rammed with people by 11.00am yesterday.
> 
> ...



A bit of Darwinism may be a good thing?


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> A bit of Darwinism may be a good thing?



You are not the first person I've heard make that remark..........................


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2020)

Morning all fellow members. 
Another warm start to the day here. I slept in until 7.30 which is a bit of a rarity. 
BBQ day today. Nothing like the taste of charcoaled meat.😉
A few ales will improve the taste somewhat.


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Now we are all of a similar generation and some are from the Midlands. I went to college in Pershore '74 - '76. One of the girls in my year went out with a guy called Mick who used to roadie for this band. They played our Student Union a few times, great nights. Mr Gibbons comes from Harborne where we lived from '80 - '82. Anyone else remember this band? Not many people I know have come across them before.
> 
> View attachment 526406
> 
> ...


I saw Steve Gibbons several times around 1970 at local college gigs in Birmingham. Always a good show and I never understood why he never had more popular and commercial success.
I also saw him when he played in a band called Balls featuring Denny Laine (who lived at the top of our road at the time) ,Trevor Burton from the Move and other members who would later end up in ELO.
The Brum Rock scene was bangin' in the late 60s and early 70s.
http://www.brumbeat.net/index.htm
As a teenager at the time it was quite exciting.
My sister in law went out with the drummer from the Idle Race at one time. There's a claim to fame.


----------



## monkers (31 May 2020)

Good morning all. Still 'aloive aloive O'.
Sorry to have missed you all yesterday. The power adaptor to this laptop gave up the duck, and left me with bat flattery. Not then having good access to the internet made sourcing another difficult, so I eventually assaulted it with the soldering iron instead 

Also decided to give the bike a bit of a look over, not being able to take up the offer of a free service. I was mortified when I checked the headset bearing play - it was falling apart. You might remember I had complained of bar shake on our local roads - much better now I've sorted that. 

The only real criticism that remains is that Shimano Claris front changer - it really is a bit crappy, I don't need the small chain ring. I tend to use just the top five ratios, so at the moment I've adjusted for smoothest running and no chain rub to the point where it no longer shifts to the lower ring, but I'd sooner leave it like this. 

My first upgrade though will be to the pedals. It came without and I fitted Cube Ready-to-Race flat pedals to get started. About 50 years ago I bought Lyotard single sided pedals with Christophe clips and Allez straps, so I'm keen to get back to a proper clipped in feel, but the technology has changed. So now I'm a bit clueless what to fit; SPD / Look or something else?

Later that front changer must go for something a bit more exotic.

Any news on our friend numbnuts as yet?

Any road up, that's enough rambling from me for one day, have a really great day folks. I'm out with my friend today exercising careful 'plague zombie avoidance procedure'.


----------



## gavroche (31 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> It's Sunday and therefore porridge day. This is a good thing.


I thought porridge was winter food only ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I saw Steve Gibbons several times around 1970 at local college gigs in Birmingham. Always a good show and I never understood why he never had more popular and commercial success.
> I also saw him when he played in a band called Balls featuring Denny Laine (who lived at the top of our road at the time) ,Trevor Burton from the Move and other members who would later end up in ELO.
> The Brum Rock scene was bangin' in the late 60s and early 70s.
> http://www.brumbeat.net/index.htm
> ...



Denny Laine and the Diplomats popped into my head when I saw his name.

I was living in Brum and w*rking at Longbridge making the Allegro ( mea Culpa) great music scene 👍


----------



## pawl (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well the trying to go back to sleep thing didn't work............. possibly I need @Drago to pop round and take out the local wood pigeon population. You know there at it again - a month ago it was all flapping around, jostling for position, chasing females. Chicks have only just fledged and they are at it again!!!!
> 
> So. Good Morning. It's deliciously cool and sunny. I've had a comfort breakfast of brown sourdough, marmalade and coffee. Shortly I'll depart for the allotment - lots of sweeping to do as last week's winds brought down beech nut husks, beech and sycamore flowers etc. All good for my compost heaps.
> 
> Later I shall try to nap for a couple of hours. 🤞🤞




When Drago has finished your pigeons off send him down to me.There are three frequent my garden .Kick off abought 5,30


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Denny Laine and the Diplomats popped into my head when I saw his name.
> 
> I was living in Brum and w*rking at Longbridge making the Allegro ( mea Culpa) great music scene 👍


I didn't know Allegro's were made, more just thrown together. 😉
My mate had one that caught fire and was destroyed in Thetford forest many years back.


----------



## oldwheels (31 May 2020)

Hot already but very windy. Not going to exercise today as I seem to have more difficulty with heat than I remember. Staying in the shade mostly.
Surely this has to be a wind up but sadly I think not. Looking at the Oban Facebook page somebody is advertising Christmas Advent Sets whatever they are. It is still [but only just] the month of May.


----------



## screenman (31 May 2020)

Just got back from a 20+ miles only to be told that the youngest and his wife are coming over at 11.30 and we are going out for another 20 miles ride, I was born to obey so I will suffer quietly.


----------



## GM (31 May 2020)

Morning all...Late again!...Just done my good deed for the day, got the jump leads out to help start our neighbour's car. He hadn't used it for 6 weeks.

Breakfast done, Porridge and wife's home made Wheaten bread, (just like her mum made) rather liking this Frank Cooper marmalade .

Out for a ride short ride soon, see you later! 🌈


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Denny Laine and the Diplomats popped into my head when I saw his name.
> 
> I was living in Brum and w*rking at Longbridge making the Allegro ( mea Culpa) great music scene 👍


The Allegro! Had one for a short while. A right heap of cr*p it was.
At least I know who to blame now


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

Just back from a pleasant 10 miler**. Not bad considering the banging hangover I woke with at 05.00. Have to be honest though, it's left me totally knackered.
Not sure about doing anything on the flower beds for the above reason.
Family BBQ at 1400. I will be in bed approximately 30 seconds after they leave.
**as I said earlier its been a long lay off. 3 x 10 milers in the last 3 days. This week I am planning another 10, a 15 then a 20 next weekend. Hoping to get back up to 30s asap.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why ??


I've got them on tape singing the same song, and they're a Liverpool group.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

pawl said:


> When Drago has finished your pigeons off send him down to me.There are three frequent my garden .Kick off abought 5,30


You need the following:
Large plastic bottle
Cheap beer/booze
Slice of bread

Leave the lid in place. 
Cut out a small panel on the side.
Leave the bottle on it's side, with the bread in it. 
Pour the cheap beer/booze in.
Place somewhere it is unlikely to be knocked. (Panel uppermost).

You'll have a quiet day the day after you put it out.


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> I thought porridge was winter food only ?


 As a semi-Scot I feel obliged to inform you that your assumption is somewhat misplaced.

I'm pretty sure Val McDermid, Billy Connolly or Sir Alex Ferguson would have put that more pithily though.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> As a semi-Scot I feel obliged to inform you that your assumption is somewhat misplaced.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Val McDermid, Billy Connolly or Sir Alex Ferguson would have put that more pithily though.


How close to Doncaster do you live?


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> How close to Doncaster do you live?


?


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> You need the following:
> Large plastic bottle
> Cheap beer/booze
> Slice of bread
> ...


Classic has got it partially right BUT.....
You get the booze
You get the empty plastic bottle
You get the slice of of bread

You drink all the booze.
Then you have a quiet day


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> ?


It, Doncaster, is part of Scotland


classic33 said:


> The South Yorkshire town of Doncaster was signed over to Scotland in 1136 by King Stephen of England as part of the Treaty of Durham.


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> It, Doncaster, is part of Scotland


Well, blow me down! Never knew that.
Does that mean if I flitted to Donny, Nicola rather than Boris would be calling the shots?


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Well, blow me down! Never knew that.
> Does that mean if I flitted to Donny, Nicola rather than Boris would be calling the shots?


Could be.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> I thought porridge was winter food only ?


Nope 364 days of the year - Christmas Day is croissant, orange juice and champagne in our house.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Well, blow me down! Never knew that.
> Does that mean if I flitted to Donny, Nicola rather than Boris would be calling the shots?


Let me know when you get there.........I'll be next........


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I saw Steve Gibbons several times around 1970 at local college gigs in Birmingham. Always a good show and I never understood why he never had more popular and commercial success.
> I also saw him when he played in a band called Balls featuring Denny Laine (who lived at the top of our road at the time) ,Trevor Burton from the Move and other members who would later end up in ELO.
> The Brum Rock scene was bangin' in the late 60s and early 70s.
> http://www.brumbeat.net/index.htm
> ...


Yes I never understood why he didn't make it in the way others did. His music is/was far superior to The Move for example.

I'm aware of these connections through reading but that's all.

Around the same time we used to see Jasper Carrot in pubs and clubs all over Worcestershire.........not very rock 'n' roll but he was outrageouly funny till he got on telly and the BBC made him tone it down a bit.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Any road up, that's enough rambling........



Looks like monkers is a fan too.........


----------



## oldwheels (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> You need the following:
> Large plastic bottle
> Cheap beer/booze
> Slice of bread
> ...


That was one of the classic poachers methods of silently getting pheasants. When my father was a journeyman gardener they all lived in a bothy with a food allowance but they supplemented this by poaching.
In a later life my cooperage staff always had a pot on their stove with a mouthwatering smell arising. I never commented but had to fend off constant complaints from a neighbouring estate about poaching by my employees. My reply was that what they did in their own time was none of my business.


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes I never understood why he didn't make it in the way others did. His music is/was far superior to The Move for example.
> 
> I'm aware of these connections through reading but that's all.
> 
> Around the same time we used to see Jasper Carrot in pubs and clubs all over Worcestershire.........not very rock 'n' roll but he was outrageouly funny till he got on telly and the BBC made him tone it down a bit.


We used to in to see Jasper Carrot at the Boggery folk club.
He went to my school along with Bev Bevan and Chris Spedding amongst others.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> We used to in to see Jasper Carrot at the Boggery folk club.
> He went to my school along with Bev Bevan and Chris Spedding amongst others.


Blimey Dirk we might well have been in the same room once!!! 😄


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Blimey Dirk we might well have been in the same room once!!! 😄


May well have been. 
Whereabouts in Brum did you live and what years?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2020)

I went for a bimble and a mile out I had a visit from the P fairy.

Someone ( who shall not be named) said my Kenda tyres are shoot, so I asked CC for its opinion on 2 different Schwalbe tyres.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I went for a bimble and a mile out I had a visit from the P fairy.
> 
> Someone ( who shall not be named) said my Kenda tyres are shoot, so I asked CC for its opinion on 2 different Schwalbe tyres.


Wonder who that was 

I have bimbled but Strava isn't playing ball and uploading it


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder who that was
> 
> I have bimbled but Strava isn't playing ball and uploading it




So do I. .

Well done by the way.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> May well have been.
> Whereabouts in Brum did you live and what years?


I was in Pershore '74 - '76. It would have been '75 or '76 when we used to go to The Boggery, more likely '76. I would have been the cool, good looking guy at the back!!!! 😂 Then went to York.

Back to Brum in September '80 and rented in Sparkbrook or Sparkhill for a few months - they used to pray for Bobby Sands!!! I'll check the church we got married in - that'll tell me.

Then moved to Harborne, 42 Victoria Road. Just round the corner from the pub with the bowling green. Mrs P was training at the QE. At the time it was the premier teaching hospital for midwifery.

Moved up here in '82.


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I was in Pershore '74 - '76. It would have been '75 or '76 when we used to go to The Boggery, more likely '76. I would have been the cool, good looking guy at the back!!!! 😂 Then went to York.
> 
> Back to Brum in September '80 and rented in Sparkbrook or Sparkhill for a few months - they used to pray for Bobby Sands!!! I'll check the church we got married in - that'll tell me.
> 
> ...


I was in Brum: 
1954 - 62 Sparkhill.
62 - 77 Hall Green.

I don't think our paths would've crossed.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2020)

I was in Brum from 1965 to 1999 then moved to Wales. 

Coleshill 
Sutton coldfield
Bordesely Green


----------



## gavroche (31 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I was in Brum from 1965 to 1999 then moved to Wales.
> 
> Coleshill
> Sutton coldfield
> Bordesely Green


I bet you have no regrets either.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> I bet you have no regrets either.




Don't be daft. I would rather live in a tent in Wales than be in Birmingham.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Nope 364 days of the year - Christmas Day is croissant, orange juice and champagne in our house.


Which day will you be having nothing this year then?


----------



## monkers (31 May 2020)

Oo er, I must have nodded off. Did I miss anything? Did I mention that I too bimbled this morning - fourteen miles out with my friend, but neither of us had much in the tank this morning. 

I've just woken to find that she's made a pizza from scratch, so that's me set up.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't be daft. I would rather live in a tent in Wales than be in Birmingham.


oldwheels has a pop-up you could borrow.


----------



## screenman (31 May 2020)

Rehydration has begun this might be the last time I post today that makes any sense or is that sence, bbq, that sounds like a place you go to wait for a hair cut, anyway bbq is ready to start creating top quality nosh. Have fun.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Which day will you be having nothing this year then?




You're just too good for me..................................though I did have toast and marmalade this morning!


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

Well I've had two hour nap, a shower and now I have a very good brew and two digestive biscuits..............................another day in Paradise


----------



## monkers (31 May 2020)

Pizza nearly ready. 

Just been catching up. All this talk of Jasper Carrott - did he really call his daughter Nora?


----------



## Exlaser2 (31 May 2020)

Afternoon all. No cycling for me today. But spent the morning in a very productive way at my sailing cub. Discussing how we are going to open the club up to limited social sailing. Hopefully we might even be open for next week. 😀😀😀


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> I was in Brum:
> 1954 - 62 Sparkhill.
> 62 - 77 Hall Green.
> 
> I don't think our paths would've crossed.


Me, 64-75, Hall Green too. At age 11 my family moved over the border to Shirley.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Pizza nearly ready.
> 
> Just been catching up. All this talk of Jasper Carrott - did he really call his daughter Nora?


Lucy Davis is his daughter.................a well known actor.


----------



## monkers (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Lucy Davis is his daughter.................a well known actor.


I saw him and Phil Cool together live once. Jasper talked about his daughter Nora ... clearly just a joke then, but I wouldn't have put it past him.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 May 2020)

For today’s lockdown walk we took the bikes 6 miles up the road to Red Moss then walked a 10 mile circuit of most of the Pentlands north ridge, taking in the Kips, Scald Law, and Carnethy, returning via Green Cleuch skirting Black Hill and finishing alongside Threipmuir.















This is Carnethy, Edinburgh over to the left, Penicuik to the right. Welsh speakers may recognise the Old Welsh here, Carnethy has a modern Welsh counterpart in Carneddau, Penicuik is Welsh for place of the cuckoo, and one of the peaks over to the left is Caerketton, Caer being Welsh for fort.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

monkers said:


> I saw him and Phil Cool together live once. Jasper talked about his daughter Nora ... clearly just a joke then, but I wouldn't have put it past him.


Yep, certainly in character..........good job he has a wife......


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> We used to in to see Jasper Carrot at the Boggery folk club.
> He went to my school along with Bev Bevan and Chris Spedding amongst others.


My uncle was Jasper Carrot’s next door neighbour when he was living in Knowle.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> For today’s lockdown walk we took the bikes 6 miles up the road to Red Moss then walked a 10 mile circuit of most of the Pentlands north ridge, taking in the Kips, Scald Law, and Carnethy, returning via Green Cleuch skirting Black Hill and finishing alongside Threipmuir.
> View attachment 526580
> 
> 
> ...


You get a picture of the FB Plate, showing the number. Or made a note of the number?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> You get a picture of the FB Plate, showing the number. Or made a note of the number?


Fraid not, is this a trig point question ?


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Fraid not, is this a trig point question ?


Aye, there's a thread in General Cycling for them.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

We've all had these conversations! Two key facts. Mrs P is a retired and well respected health care professional. Mrs P walked to the local farm shop yesterday.

Me: "Did you get anything for tonight's tea?"
Mrs P: "No, Just yesterday's but I did get some nice new potatoes"
Me: "Shall we have salmon, asparagus and pasta?" (This is a running joke in our house)
Mrs P: "I'd like the potatoes peeled, well scraped really."
Me: "We never peel new potatoes"
Mrs P: "I just think in the current situation it would be a good idea"
Me: "But I'm going to boil them. That will kill the virus.......if they have it!"
Me: "You want me to handle and scrape the potentially virus laden potatoes BEFORE I boil them?"
Mrs P: "I thought they would be nice with some butter and mint"
Me: "So what you're saying is for a change you'd like the potatoes scraped and we could have mint and butter with them?"
Mrs P: "Yes"

I've scraped the potatoes...............................hope to see you in 14 days..............................


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We've all had these conversations! Two key facts. Mrs P is a retired and well respected health care professional. Mrs P walked to the local farm shop yesterday.
> 
> Me: "Did you get anything for tonight's tea?"
> Mrs P: "No, Just yesterday's but I did get some nice new potatoes"
> ...


Too much thought going into that I think!


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We've all had these conversations! Two key facts. Mrs P is a retired and well respected health care professional. Mrs P walked to the local farm shop yesterday.
> 
> Me: "Did you get anything for tonight's tea?"
> Mrs P: "No, Just yesterday's but I did get some nice new potatoes"
> ...


I know they say "a watched pot never boils", but couldn't you stop watching it for one day?


I do realise watching the pot boil may be more fun than watching the telly, but there are limits.


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2020)

BBQ enyoyed with family. Social distance and sadly no hugs..
They are all veggies ao it was a mixed pot but very enjoyable.
Todays hangover gone.....been working on tomorrows
No ride planned for tomorrow.....will get stuck into the garden


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Me, 64-75, Hall Green too. At age 11 my family moved over the border to Shirley.


Hall Green Junior & Infants School for me from 1962 - 66.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Hall Green Junior & Infants School for me from 1962 - 66.


This you, posing for the camera!


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> This you, posing for the camera!
> View attachment 526631


Nope ...... wrong colour hair.


----------



## gavroche (31 May 2020)

I waited for the washing machine to be delivered before going for a short 14 miles ride which included a 15% gradient for 250 metres which knackered me. It was about 6 pm by then as I had to connect the washing machine first. There is a road, nearby, at 16% and about half a mile long which I know I will never attempt. Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2020)

I started watching Fantastic Beasts but got a bit bored, plus the living room is still boiling so put the tv off and moved to the pc in the back of the house where it's lovely and cool. Bit of toast and a cuppa too.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

Just finished a Zoom chat with friends, we do this one every Sunday. Zoom switches off after 40 minutes. Works well.

Spoke to our neighbours this evening. Both are frontline doctors. Admissions are rising again in Blackpool. ☹️


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just finished a Zoom chat with friends, we do this one every Sunday. Zoom switches off after 40 minutes. Works well.
> 
> Spoke to our neighbours this evening. Both are frontline doctors. Admissions are rising again in Blackpool. ☹


Doesn't surprise me. The pictures on the evening news on beaches and parks was scary. If people are going to sit in crowds close to each other, they would be better back at work where employers will ensure they are better distanced!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Hall Green Junior & Infants School for me from 1962 - 66.


Ditto, 69ish - 75


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Doesn't surprise me. The pictures on the evening news on beaches and parks was scary. If people are going to sit in crowds close to each other, they would be better back at work where employers will ensure they are better distanced!


Yes, 100% with you Mo. Blackpool is a very socially deprived area. Once it is gets "in to this community" (locally we understand exactly what this means) we're in big trouble to paraphrase a doctor.

Goes back to this morning's comments. I know I'm not going to catch this terrible disease but.........


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Ditto, 69ish - 75


Was Mr Beer the headmaster then?
I remember Mr Galley and Mrs Goldman.
Where did you go after that?


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Was Mr Beer the headmaster then?
> I remember Mr Galley and Mrs Goldman.
> Where did you go after that?


Maybe he had to lie down for a while after you left.

Is that where you got your habit from, _" Mi Beer, Mi Beer"_.


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2020)

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.


Night Olivia


----------



## FrankCrank (1 Jun 2020)

Morning all, enjoying my second cuppa - off for a ride soon before it gets too hot. Nothing planned today.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Was Mr Beer the headmaster then?
> I remember Mr Galley and Mrs Goldman.
> Where did you go after that?


Yes Mr Beer was indeed the headmaster, well remembered ! My own memory is pretty rubbish, I don’t remember the names of any of the other teachers, or fellow pupils come to that.
My secondary school was Sharman’s Cross, whose only notable alumni I understand was Mandy Rice Davies.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes Mr Beer was indeed the headmaster, well remembered ! My own memory is pretty rubbish, I don’t remember the names of any of the other teachers, or fellow pupils come to that.
> My secondary school was Sharman’s Cross, whose only notable alumni I understand was Mandy Rice Davies.


That affair?


----------



## screenman (1 Jun 2020)

Morning all, looking good out there again this morning, more sawdust making today.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2020)

Morning. Another almost sleepless night. Maybe when it cools down later in the week it might be easier to at least get a few hours.

Looking forward to my early walk while it's cool.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2020)

Good morning. Another rubbish nights sleep for me as well.

 is needed. Stay safe folks.


----------



## Drago (1 Jun 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jun 2020)

Mornin' all.
I think this sleeplessness thing must be catching. Me too.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jun 2020)

Good day. Sun is doing sun stuff. It's deliciously cool and fresh this morning. I suspect flags will be cracking by lunchtime.

Watched Billy Elliot again last night. A lovely film. This meant it was 12.30am before we got to bed. Woke at 06.45, went downstairs and discovered it was really 05.45!! 😩

Checked my tubeless tyres on Saturday and texted picture of the "damaged" area to LBS. Text came back "Old school would superglue that." Then a bit later "Are those the original tyres from when we supplied? Have you considered you might have worn them out?"

I inspected again. Yep on even closer inspection tyres are worn, badly. When I get to the LBS the comment will be "Are you taking the piss?" I always get this when I've ridden something like pass, tyres etc. well beyond their useable life!!!! 😂

My LBS are brilliant. I've been going for 25+ years. They are pulled out in every direction, no bikes left to sell, week's wait for servicing, etc. They have the tyres and told me to be there at 09.00 this morning. Can't ask for more. Loyalty always repays you. These are tubeless tyres, pointless me even starting the job.

ALDI is across the road so it's two birds and one stone.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> I think this sleeplessness thing must be catching. Me too.





welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Another rubbish nights sleep for me as well.
> 
> is needed. Stay safe folks.





Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Another almost sleepless night. Maybe when it cools down later in the week it might be easier to at least get a few hours.
> 
> Looking forward to my early walk while it's cool.


Morning all fellow members. There seems to be a common theme for a sleepless night. 
Me too.
Another sunny morning so out early with the dog , and then out on the bike for a few miles before it gets too warm.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow members. There seems to be a common theme for a sleepless night.
> Me too.
> Another sunny morning so out early with the dog , and then out on the bike for a few miles before it gets too warm.



I had a decent night, got up for a P about one then slept till half five, still feel tired though, I'm not sure why.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jun 2020)

Right!
What to do with the new-found liberty the amended shielding advice has afforded me? Decisions, decisions. 🤔


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Took me the best part of yesterday to recover from overindulgence in Mr Henry Westons marvellous vintage cider🙄

I have had a couple of days off the turbo but new month, new journey so today I'll leap back on and start heading back down towards Land's End.
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚲🚶‍♂️🌞


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Right!
> What to do with the new-found liberty the amended shielding advice has afforded me? Decisions, decisions. 🤔




No changes here though.


----------



## monkers (1 Jun 2020)

Good morning everybody... a groggy start this morning, after staying up 'til nigh three of the clock.

The pizza that my friend had made was about the best I'd ever eaten, so that was something of a treat. But then as other friends have remarked at times, 'I hope you kiss better than you cook Monkers'. The joke had become so longstanding that a sign for the kitchen door to such effect was commissioned and delivered as a birthday present. I still have it somewhere I'm sure.

Once I get an essential insect in my quaint and charming headwear, I can't put something down. Last night that 'thing' was the inadequacy of my front changer. I want to swap it for something better, so I got reading compatibility tables etc.

That's when I found the problem - yes Cube have messed up, according to Shimano's own on-line guff, the front changer is incompatible with the front shifter, while the front shifter is incompatible with every Shimano series front changer but one, which is discontinued and no longer available - exceptional!

Eventually I found a new old stock item and I've ordered it, so just maybe I will solve the riddle of the Cube. I may not be able to make a decent pizza - in fact I'd never bother to try, and how they mock me, but if something mechanical or electrical needs fixing, they form a disorderly queue. 

I'm a little bit achey this morning, but I'm sure to get out there at some point today.

Have a great day then all. Please stay safe from the plague zombies. xx


----------



## screenman (1 Jun 2020)

Unlike most I seem to be sleeping better than normal, Phillip decides that we should be awake every morning at about 4.45 which is fine m me.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> These are tubeless tyres, pointless me even starting the job.


I have had some trying to convince me of the merits of tubeless, but I don't fancy the faff. I shouldn't tempt fate but it's been a couple of years since my last deflation and that was my fault as a lorry must have spilled some sharp, flinty stones on the road and I wasn't paying attention and must have hit a sharp one. Other than that, 4000 miles on a pair of Vittoria Rubino Pros........highly recommended. I have had good luck with them, Schwalbe Ones and the Specialized Turbo Pros that came installed on my Ruby.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2020)

Good morning all 

Off out shopping first thing and nothing planned after that.


----------



## monkers (1 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have had some trying to convince me of the merits of tubeless, but I don't fancy the faff. I shouldn't tempt fate but it's been a couple of years since my last deflation and that was my fault as a lorry must have spilled some sharp, flinty stones on the road and I wasn't paying attention and must have hit a sharp one. Other than that, 4000 miles on a pair of Vittoria Rubino Pros........highly recommended. I have had good luck with them, Schwalbe Ones and the Specialized Turbo Pros that came installed on my Ruby.



I feel the same, but I wouldn't take too much convincing to go back to tubs and sprints.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2020)

Mo
Welshie
Ian
PaulSB
Sorry to say but once again I slept like a log.
Could it be that I am such a clean living, god fearing individual??
I woke at 0600 (as is the norm) and I recall thinking "sod this for a game of soldiers" and crawled back into bed.
As previously reported, yesterdays BBQ was a great success**.... .. sad that we couldn't hug the family but we really do keep the distance.
**Grandson (22) and grandaughter (17) were like little kids-having a great time soaking each other with the hose pipe. Just before they left grandson said "its been like being on holiday"..... can't put a price on those words.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jun 2020)

Morning all, another glorious morning here in the part of Anglo-Saxon Northumbria annexed by Scotland in the 11th century.
Just noticed the forecast for the rest of the week, oh dear. Better make the most of today and tomorrow. Summer was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2020)

@PaulSB and Mo.
Your thoughts re covid 19 are so true.
205 dead in Warrington now. The main park is closed to public as its being used to store refidgerated bodies.
Boris lifting restrictions.
'Some' people acting like complete morons.
I see a complete disaster waiting.
I do so hope I am wrong.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2020)

I have just ordered a Marathon greenguard tyre for my bike as it has reached the end of its life and I keep getting visits from the P fairy. Should be here by Wednesday I think.

If I like it, I will get another one for the front.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just ordered a Marathon greenguard tyre for my bike as it has reached the end of its life and I keep getting visits from the P fairy. Should be here by Wednesday I think.
> 
> If I like it, I will get another one for the front.


Your roads look in better condition than ours, so pretty sure they will be better than the Kendas you've been using.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2020)

Anyone else have itchy skin just now? I'm thinking it's the heat?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Anyone else have itchy skin just now? I'm thinking it's the heat?


Lurgy ???


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Your roads look in better condition than ours, so pretty sure they will be better than the Kendas you've been using.



I hope so. Can't be any worse that's for sure.


----------



## GM (1 Jun 2020)

Morning all...A fairly normal night's sleep here with Alan 🐶 tossing and turning, under the duvet, over the duvet, under the duvet, over the duvet, waking me up each time he moved 😠

I know I'm allowed out a bit move as from today, but I think I'll just do what I've been doing and go out very cautiously. I've a gut feeling that I don't trust this government 🤔 ....enjoy your day peeps! 🌈


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Sun is doing sun stuff. It's deliciously cool and fresh this morning. I suspect flags will be cracking by lunchtime.
> 
> Watched Billy Elliot again last night. A lovely film. This meant it was 12.30am before we got to bed. Woke at 06.45, went downstairs and discovered it was really 05.45!! 😩
> 
> ...


Chicken and chips!


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jun 2020)

It feels good to once more be able to say 'just back from a short and slow 4 mile run.'
Enjoyed the warmth of the weather, the cool shade through the woods and even the struggling up the little inclines. Managed to steer clear of folks ... but that's nowt new.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2020)

There are a couple of male pheasants having a go at each other in the garden. 

Handbags at dawn sort of thing.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> It feels good to once more be able to say 'just back from a short and slow 4 mile run.'
> Enjoyed the warmth of the weather, the cool shade through the woods and even the struggling up the little inclines. Managed to steer clear of folks ... but that's nowt new.



Similar situation here Ian, decided to head out for the local trailway as it's nice and shady (part of the old Somerset and Dorset railway line) I ran for an hour just enjoying the glorious weather and listening to the birdsong. 👍


----------



## gavroche (1 Jun 2020)

Our next door neighbour has installed a hot tub in his back garden and they spend some time in it every evening. I just wonder how long the novelty is going to last? Not the sort of thing that appeals to me frankly, but hey, every one to his own.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Our next door neighbour has installed a hot tub in his back garden and they spend some time in it every evening. I just wonder how long the novelty is going to last? Not the sort of thing that appeals to me frankly, but hey, every one to his own.


Agree. Someone asked me why we dont get one. It has no appeal to me.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Agree. Someone asked me why we dont get one. It has no appeal to me.


The thought of sitting for hours in a hot soup of human detritus with several others doesn't really appeal to me either.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> The thought of sitting for hours in a hot soup of human detritus with several others doesn't really appeal to me either.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2020)

I've been out for a ride this morning. 53 miles out to Twycross, I followed a regular route out and back as far as Shenton, in Shenton instead of turning left for Upton, Atterton and Witherley I carried straight on and turned right onto the A444 at Sibson, then turned left by the pub to ride to Sheepy Parva then into Sheepy Magna and onto my route out to ride into Witherly, cross the A5 into Mancetter and up Purley Chase following a regular route home but the other side of Astley instead of turning right for Keresley I carried on past the Book Farm into the outskirts of Bedworth then turned to ride through Keresley and home. Another good morning out on my bike, bright warm and sunny, but we still have that stiff cool breeze, which was slowing me down and making me work.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> 've been out for a ride this morning. 53 miles


I was puggled doing 35! Really hot out again. Several others out and traffic pretty busy again now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jun 2020)

Well that's the fifth commercial four engine jet bearing the NHS logo that's flown into Hurn so far today.
Usually only notice one or two and not every day. 
Perhaps there's been a lot of stuff on back order and it's now becoming more readily available?


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I was puggled doing 35! Really hot out again. Several others out and traffic pretty busy again now.



That cool breeze was keeping the temperature down so it wasn't too hot, its just that breeze thats knackering. The roads were quiet as they've been for weeks.


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Jun 2020)

Afternoon all. Just back from a very pleasant 21 miles bimble with my wife . Even had a stop at stoneleigh for coffee and a sausage roll. Things are starting to return to something like normal, but have still got my fingers crossed about the ‘ R’ number .


----------



## monkers (1 Jun 2020)

I've been out too. The roads are pretty busy in Lee today - not gridlocked or anything, but it looks like plenty of visitors are about.

It's pretty hot and sticky on the south coast today. As I'm trying to work on weight, fitness, health, and stamina, I keep returning to that quiet 2 mile ribbon of tarmac that is Henry Cort Way. I set out with the idea of doing 5 times up and down making 20 miles plus the out and return runs making it up to 25. I gave up after 3 runs. In my defence there were quite a lot of bikes out, and I was putting in more work than the others.

I arrived home very thirsty in a puddle of sweat, but not exactly knackered. I'm off now for a wallow, see ya.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> The thought of sitting for hours in a hot soup of human detritus with several others doesn't really appeal to me either.


Now if I had Welshie to one side and Mo on t'other side.........but what if Drago got in nah forget it


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jun 2020)

I enjoyed a leisurely 30 miles around West Lothian this afternoon, 22 degrees and glorious  all the way. Traffic is definitely building up again, motorist aggression starting to return to more normal levels. I saw 2 appalling overtaking manoeuvres today, I hadn’t seen any for weeks and weeks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Aye, there's a thread in General Cycling for them.


I’ve just perused a few pages of the trig point thread but couldn’t see any explanation of said etiquette. What is it I’m supposed to be logging ? And what are the SP numbers that get mentioned ?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve just perused a few pages of the trig point thread but couldn’t see any explanation of said etiquette. What is it I’m supposed to be logging ? And what are the SP numbers that get mentioned ?


Where the trig point is.
The number, mentioned by missen, would be on the metal plate fitted to the trig point.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where the trig point is.
> The number, mentioned by missen, would be on the metal plate fitted to the trig point.
> View attachment 526831


Thanks, I will try to remember next time I pass one.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jun 2020)

Another nice sunny day and light variable direction breeze. 
The one swallow sitting forlornly on a phone wire is today joined by a mate who has been delayed in passage as the pair are now sitting canoodling on the wire. A goldfinch came to visit as I was having morning coffee. Not common beside me tho' there are two small colonies about half a mile away who seem to stick to a small area. I wonder where small house sparrow size birds are going when they appear in the distance and pass by out of sight in the opposite direction. Clearly on a mission but they appear to be travelling a fair distance at speed.
An early start at 0830 for my cycle exercise. Not many vehicles apart from some probably going to work but by about 1000 more appearing including timber lorries and loads of topsoil going to be dumped for a new gun club site near Dervaig. Good to get out before the heat builds up as my head tends to get hot and I have to take off my hat to cool down. I think the Ken Dodd look does not really suit me so must get out my white Bubiyan Fisheries hat to keep the thatch under control.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo
> Welshie
> Ian
> PaulSB
> ...



I almost always sleep well.

In any conversation with people who are discussing lack of sleep (typically, my wife, and her sisters), my usual contribution is to say, I must have a clear conscience, to sleep so well


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jun 2020)

An 18 mile cycle ride this morning. Not exactly as planned, cycle track closed, faulty memory of part of route, but, enjoyable never-the-less.

Mrs @BoldonLad and myself still speaking to each other, at the end, so, not all bad


----------



## dickyknees (1 Jun 2020)

Managed my first 50 km ride after the total knee replacements. Warm, sunny and hard work.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Managed my first 50 km ride after the total knee replacements. Warm, sunny and hard work.



Well done!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jun 2020)

Went to the LBS. Ian looked at my tyres and laughed, VERY loudly. I now have new tyres.

Went for a quick 30 miler this afternoon to check the tyres are OK. 

Heading out for 75 tomorrow. Will have to pack a picnic.


----------



## dickyknees (1 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Well done!


Thank you. Legs are aching now though.


----------



## FrankCrank (2 Jun 2020)

Heading off to a mall today, they recently opened them up again. We usually have a meal there, and then separate for a good meander round, then some groceries in the supermarket. Gotta pick up a few bags of stones on the way back to finish a garden project - not mine, MiL is the green fingered one.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Heading off to a mall today, they recently opened them up again. We usually have a meal there, and then separate for a good meander round, then some groceries in the supermarket. Gotta pick up a few bags of stones on the way back to finish a garden project - not mine, MiL is the green fingered one.


Rock gardens don't require green fingers round these parts, just the willpower not to throw them when you find them.


----------



## FrankCrank (2 Jun 2020)

Pebbles would be a better description. Normally I do any 'hard landscaping' type stuff, but pebbles will be left to MiL for the sake of demarcation - mustn't upset the Union


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2020)

I feel physically normal..........that is bog-eyed and in need of coffee.

It's premium bond results day. I've yet to check if I can buy a new bike as I like to let the sense of anticipation grow........it hasn't worked.........yet!!!!!


----------



## screenman (2 Jun 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2020)

good morning people.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2020)

Good morning. Another sunny day here for us.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I feel physically normal..........that is bog-eyed and in need of coffee.
> 
> It's premium bond results day. I've yet to check if I can buy a new bike as I like to let the sense of anticipation grow........it hasn't worked.........yet!!!!!


I've got my eye on a house on the outskirts of the village I grew up in...........but no phone call so I obviously haven't won the jackpot 

Another hot and restless night. Almost looking forward to a few cooler days now. Shame the rain is going to make the odd appearance too, but it's badly needed by some.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2020)

Well I have won the grand sum of ZERO on the PB's.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got my eye on a house on the outskirts of the village I grew up in...........but no phone call so I obviously haven't won the jackpot
> 
> Another hot and restless night. Almost looking forward to a few cooler days now. Shame the rain is going to make the odd appearance too, but it's badly needed by some.


We live at most 90 minutes drive from Lytham St Annes where NS&I is located. I reckon if we haven't had a knock on the door by 11.00am on the 1st of the month I'm still not a millionaire..........................................I have stopped waiting in.....................my wife says that's silly!!


----------



## Drago (2 Jun 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## screenman (2 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Another sunny day here for us.



I spotted it but was afraid to say something.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We live at most 90 minutes drive from Lytham St Annes where NS&I is located. I reckon if we haven't had a knock on the door by 11.00am on the 1st of the month I'm still not a millionaire..........................................I have stopped waiting in.....................my wife says that's silly!!


Still there waiting on me. 

https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=664e0118913811e08203550f2fc829f5


----------



## screenman (2 Jun 2020)

I have owned premium bonds for over 54 years without a single win, rubbish return on a £2 investment.


----------



## screenman (2 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Still there waiting on me.
> 
> https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=664e0118913811e08203550f2fc829f5



Nice but too close to the neighbours for me, it looks also that it is not only the agents around here that stretch the photos.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jun 2020)

Mornin' all.
So many folks up and about this morning I had to check the clock to see if I'd overslept. Seems like the anticipation of a Premium Bonds win spurs folks out of their beds. Do you set your alarms folks?


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I have owned premium bonds for over 54 years without a single win, rubbish return on a £2 investment.



And me.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Still there waiting on me.
> 
> https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=664e0118913811e08203550f2fc829f5


Looks great. You could do cycling B&B for frendly pensioners.......


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> So many folks up and about this morning I had to check the clock to see if I'd overslept. Seems like the anticipation of a Premium Bonds win spurs folks out of their beds. Do you set your alarms folks?



I haven't set the alarm since I retired in 2015


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Still there waiting on me.
> 
> https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=664e0118913811e08203550f2fc829f5



That looks lovely, but too big for us.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Went to the LBS. Ian looked at my tyres and laughed, VERY loudly. I now have new tyres.
> 
> Went for a quick 30 miler this afternoon to check the tyres are OK.
> 
> Heading out for 75 tomorrow. Will have to pack a picnic.


So am I.
Ohh.....75.....I read it as 7.5 .


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2020)

Set an alarm? An alarm? Are you mad?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2020)

Morning all.
Just been listening to George Formby singing When Im Cleaning Windows......how did he get away with that. Funny song and funny guy though.......burried in Warrington cemetry.
Hard to believe its the last hot day......going to dip to 12° . How the hell can it do that!!!!
Flower beds all done now. All we need is some flowers to bed in.
It is one of those days when I have absolutely no idea what to do. I suppose I could go back to bed


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
I've just checked my Premium Bonds and I've won £25👍
I've set mine to automatically reinvest, that way they'll go into next month's draw. 
I too keep waiting for the knock on the door telling me that I'm a million quid better off😁

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶‍♂️🚲🏃‍♂️🌞


----------



## monkers (2 Jun 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Managed my first 50 km ride after the total knee replacements. Warm, sunny and hard work.



Excellent stuff. Congrats.


----------



## monkers (2 Jun 2020)

Good morning everyone. 

Agonisizing this morning. I've seen a new bike that I have a hankering for, but I've only had this one three weeks. I must not, I really must not, I MUST NOT. Dammit I may have just added it to basket.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Agonisizing this morning. I've seen a new bike that I have a hankering for, but I've only had this one three weeks. I must not, I really must not, I MUST NOT. Dammit I may have just added it to basket.



N+1 on its way


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Agonisizing this morning. I've seen a new bike that I have a hankering for, but I've only had this one three weeks. I must not, I really must not, I MUST NOT. Dammit I may have just added it to basket.


N+1 is the only way to go. You can never have too many bikes. 🚴‍♂️🚴‍♂️🚴‍♂️


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Off for a ride this morning then doggie walking.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

Morning all, warm and sunny again. 
I have the excitement of a click and collect slot at 10.30 at Sainsburys this morning.
What's all this talk of setting alarm clocks?
I will check NS&I after the dog has been walked and I've had breakfast. I think I can hold back the anticipation for a while.


----------



## gavroche (2 Jun 2020)

Bonjour. Been up half an hour already!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jun 2020)

Morning all, a last day of sunshine awaits. I intend making the most of it with another mtb meander around the Pentlands.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Agonisizing this morning. I've seen a new bike that I have a hankering for, but I've only had this one three weeks. I must not, I really must not, I MUST NOT. Dammit I may have just added it to basket.


N+1 but that's got to be the quickest I've ever seen!!!


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jun 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Managed my first 50 km ride after the total knee replacements. Warm, sunny and hard work.


Well done!


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

Ok, I couldn't wait to check the premium bonds, another £25.😉


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> N+1 but that's got to be the quickest I've ever seen!!!


@monkers , will the new bike be vastly different to the existing one, ie. A tourer or a fold up? I think some pictures are called for.😀


----------



## GM (2 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Agonisizing this morning. I've seen a new bike that I have a hankering for, but I've only had this one three weeks. I must not, I really must not, I MUST NOT. Dammit I may have just added it to basket.


----------



## GM (2 Jun 2020)

Morning all...Another day in paradise beckons!....A restless night and no premium bond winnings, the day has got to get better. We've got a Waitrose click & collect at 10o/c, I'll wait in the car again. Thinking, it must be nearly 3 months since I've been in a supermarket, wonder if I can drag it out to 6 months  🌈


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Jun 2020)

Bit of a wake up call...

Had to replace my driving licence as it was about to expire... it's a bit of a shock to notice it isn't renewed for 10 years as usual, because my 70th birthday comes up first! 😮 Tock follows tick...


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

Time seems to get faster every year


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all...Another day in paradise beckons!....A restless night and no premium bond winnings, the day has got to get better. We've got a Waitrose click & collect at 10o/c, I'll wait in the car again. Thinking, it must be nearly 3 months since I've been in a supermarket, wonder if I can drag it out to 6 months  🌈




Mr WD has been getting out of the supermarket run as well. He has been staying in the car while I struggle inevitably with a trolley that only goes sideways like a crab, old age pensioners that stand in the middle of the isles yacking to a friend standing 3 inches away from each other, others shouting to someone that they are not observing the proper distance and struggling to get the shopping back in the trolley after it has been scanned, finally getting back to the car, drive all the way home to be then told that I forgot to get XY or Z. Soon Mr WD may end up with both ears well and truly boxed. That'll learn him


----------



## gavroche (2 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Agonisizing this morning. I've seen a new bike that I have a hankering for, but I've only had this one three weeks. I must not, I really must not, I MUST NOT. Dammit I may have just added it to basket.


Blimey, it must be a big basket!


----------



## monkers (2 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> @monkers , will the new bike be vastly different to the existing one, ie. A tourer or a fold up? I think some pictures are called for.😀



The bike I saw was new but a 2017 old stock item with a useful discount. I've contacted them; unfortunately it's a different size to advertised on their site. Because of the discount they weren't too keen on taking my Cube in p/ex. They do have something else though, still stroking the chin thoughtfully for the moment.

I do quite like my Cube. It's light, accelerative, and the geometry seems to suit me, but I'm not so impressed with the Shimano Claris gear changers. It's not just a case of changing those though, compatibilty issues mean having to change the shifters too. If I do go and swap it, it'll be for another endurance / sportive type bike.

My friend's upgrade to a Liv Avail (after just 3 weeks) means that she's getting Shimano Tiagra kit and hydraulic disc brakes. I'm less concerned about the brakes, I tend to ease up long before I need them, and I do watch the road ahead carefully, but I would like some smooth running transmission.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2020)

Phew! Considering I woke up and couldn't be bothered moving, I had a quick coffee then headed out on the bike and ended up with nearly 45 hilly miles. Running on fumes the last few miles. I will definitely enjoy a late breakfast this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2020)

Overcast but blinks of sunshine and occasional short rain showers.
There are some bikes on

local FB at £5.00 in need of TLC. Have not really got the space but does anybody know where this came from? Can’t read the writing on it from the picture.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Overcast but blinks of sunshine and occasional short rain showers.
> There are some bikes on
> 
> local FB at £5.00 in need of TLC. Have not really got the space but does anybody know where this came from? Can’t read the writing on it from the picture.
> View attachment 526951


Can't make it out either. Looks interesting though.


----------



## gavroche (2 Jun 2020)

@monkers , which Cube do you have? I have a Cube Peloton and a Specialized Allez, both with Claris gears and no problem with them.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> I have a Cube Peloton


I also have an older Cube Peloton I snapped up in CRC sales around 3 years ago. Think it was reduced from £700 to £450. It actually has a triple Sora on and the gears have run really nicely since I got it.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Overcast but blinks of sunshine and occasional short rain showers.
> There are some bikes on
> 
> local FB at £5.00 in need of TLC. Have not really got the space but does anybody know where this came from? Can’t read the writing on it from the picture.
> View attachment 526951


Schwinn Cruiser!


----------



## monkers (2 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> @monkers , which Cube do you have? I have a Cube Peloton and a Specialized Allez, both with Claris gears and no problem with them.



Hi Gavroche ... thanks for the interest. It's a Cube Axial Ws 2019 (women's geometry) bought new-old stock about three weeks ago . I posted about this the other day. I bought it while not knowing too much about modern kit. As you know there's been a bike shortage and I managed to find this one with a bit of a discount on it from stock, so it was a worth buying, It has Claris 2400 series shifters, 2000 series front and rear changers. I've been unable to get rid of the chain rub. After some digging on the Shimano site, I managed to find out that the 2400 shifters are incompatible with the 2000 front mech though OK with the rear. I'd also prefer a closer ratio cassette for smoother shifting.

I've managed to source a 2400 series front shifter. It wasn't expensive so I've ordered it and that will hopefully help me get rid of the chain rub. I just might look for a different cassette - we don't have big hills around here, so not going to need that big 32 on the back. I'd also prefer a 52 or 53 to the 50 on the front. 

It's a nice bike though, and for me it's the right balance between being sporty and still being suitable for a tourer. It's quite comfy but accelerates rather well. 

The bike had my eye on is full carbon and Tiagra equipped. I also just happen to love the paint scheme. I've been and seen it this morning, it looks much more beautiful in the flesh than the pic on their site - but alas not the size advertised.

This is my Cube ...


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Schwinn Cruiser!


Isn't that an American brand?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Isn't that an American brand?


Does the second word not look like Special? Maybe just my eyes!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Isn't that an American brand?


Aye, available over here though.


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Isn't that an American brand?


That's just not nice to look at!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> That's just not nice to look at!




Your right. I hate those kind of handle bars as well. They are really fugly looking things.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> That's just not nice to look at!


They have been around for some time now. It's not the sort of thing that I would like to ride though.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2020)

Thats superb, though I can't quite get my head round 80 years together.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-engla...bv26dHNOqN4sHKrEtHl-7cEgeFoQ5kZ1GYLhI6G3Z2b-w


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has been getting out of the supermarket run as well. He has been staying in the car while I struggle inevitably with a trolley that only goes sideways like a crab, old age pensioners that stand in the middle of the isles yacking to a friend standing 3 inches away from each other, others shouting to someone that they are not observing the proper distance and struggling to get the shopping back in the trolley after it has been scanned, finally getting back to the car, drive all the way home to be then told that I forgot to get XY or Z. Soon Mr WD may end up with both ears well and truly boxed. That'll learn him


Have been doing click and collect for the last two supermarket shops. We only do a big shop about once a month. It seems to work very well. Our local sainsbugs has started doing it now, so it's a bit more convenient. This way we don't get to meet up with the old codgers blocking the aisles and coughing over everything and everyone. 
If we do forget any thing my local grocers normally have it .
No ears boxed today.😊


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jun 2020)

Back from my morning bimble around the Pentlands...


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

No ride for me today, probably tomorrow. But, it's that time of the afternoon


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from my morning bimble around the Pentlands...
> View attachment 526996
> 
> View attachment 526997
> ...


That looks great. Wish we had more trails around here. Mind you, my balance and co-ordination are only suitable for very basic mtb skills!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Have been doing click and collect for the last two supermarket shops. We only do a big shop about once a month. It seems to work very well. Our local sainsbugs has started doing it now, so it's a bit more convenient. This way we don't get to meet up with the old codgers blocking the aisles and coughing over everything and everyone.
> If we do forget any thing my local grocers normally have it .
> No ears boxed today.😊




We only shop once a month as well.


----------



## GM (2 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Hi Gavroche ... thanks for the interest. It's a Cube Axial Ws 2019 (women's geometry) bought new-old stock about three weeks ago . I posted about this the other day. I bought it while not knowing too much about modern kit. As you know there's been a bike shortage and I managed to find this one with a bit of a discount on it from stock, so it was a worth buying, It has Claris 2400 series shifters, 2000 series front and rear changers. I've been unable to get rid of the chain rub. After some digging on the Shimano site, I managed to find out that the 2400 shifters are incompatible with the 2000 front mech though OK with the rear. I'd also prefer a closer ratio cassette for smoother shifting.
> 
> I've managed to source a 2400 series front shifter. It wasn't expensive so I've ordered it and that will hopefully help me get rid of the chain rub. I just might look for a different cassette - we don't have big hills around here, so not going to need that big 32 on the back. I'd also prefer a 52 or 53 to the 50 on the front.
> 
> ...




I think it's a good idea to get a new bike that's a couple of years old model. (does that make sense) You can get some cracking deals if you shop around. I bought a nice Genesis last year virtually half price, I do like a bargain! ......looking forward to seeing the N+1


----------



## GM (2 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Have been doing click and collect for the last two supermarket shops. We only do a big shop about once a month. It seems to work very well. Our local sainsbugs has started doing it now, so it's a bit more convenient. This way we don't get to meet up with the old codgers blocking the aisles and coughing over everything and everyone.
> If we do forget any thing my local grocers normally have it .
> No ears boxed today.😊




We found that click & collect brilliant. We didn't even have to get out of the car, just park up and they bring it out and put it in the boot.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> I think it's a good idea to get a new bike that's a couple of years old model. (does that make sense) You can get some cracking deals if you shop around. I bought a nice Genesis last year virtually half price, I do like a bargain! ......looking forward to seeing the N+1


Nothing at all wrong with buying new old stock. Sometimes the newer colour schemes are a bit garish, and they may off lowered the spec a bit to stay within a price range.


----------



## monkers (2 Jun 2020)

Ah ... f'crying out loud. I've been trying to fettle the Cube and found another problem. This is frustrating.

I've now discovered that the front shifter is the 2403 series for a triple chainset, meaning it has a shifter incompatibe with my chainset as well as incompatible with the front changer.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from my morning bimble around the Pentlands...
> View attachment 526996
> 
> View attachment 526997
> ...



Stunning views. I'm sure I've walked out that way when visiting our daughter. Out of interest, what's the nearest pub/eating place?


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Ah ... f'crying out loud. I've been trying to fettle the Cube and found another problem. This is frustrating.
> 
> I've now discovered that the front shifter is the 2403 series for a triple chainset, meaning it has a shifter incompatibe with my chainset as well as incompatible with the front changer.


You've only had the bike for a few weeks and it seems to be a bit of a bits and pieces set up.
You should of got a free service after a while to settle things after a bit of use as things bed in and the cables give a bit. Can you not contact the bike shop and get them to sort things out?


----------



## pawl (2 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Have been doing click and collect for the last two supermarket shops. We only do a big shop about once a month. It seems to work very well. Our local sainsbugs has started doing it now, so it's a bit more convenient. This way we don't get to meet up with the old codgers blocking the aisles and coughing over everything and everyone.
> If we do forget any thing my local grocers normally have it .
> No ears boxed today.😊




I am as you describe it an old codger who doesn’t cough all over the goods or block the isles Ikeep to social distancing and don’t travel miles to visit the tourist attractions unlike a lot of people


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> I am as you describe it an old codger who doesn’t cough all over the goods or block the isles Ikeep to social distancing and don’t travel miles to visit the tourist attractions unlike a lot of people


That good to know.


----------



## monkers (2 Jun 2020)

You're right. It's just three weeks. I've been getting chain rub and the noise has been getting worse. No amount of adjustment seems to sort it. I've just examined the 50T chain wheel with a magnifying glass, it's looking pretty worn out already, some teeth seem to have about a third missing from them. I touched one with a file just to see how hard the metal is - result - soft as sh!t, just as if it's aluminium rather than steel.

When I was looking I went first to my local bike shop - Solent Cycles. They didn't have anything in my price range and size. I also set a budget because as I've been recovering from illness, I was unsure how well I might manage. I ended up buying on the net from a shop about 120 miles away and paid £40 for Parcel force to deliver it. Returning it is not so simple, nor is popping in for the free service.

I do want to keep cycling, but this Claris kit is not impressing me much. Also the steerer has shaken loose three times in as many weeks - I've not offroaded it or anything.

I think I'll p/ex this at first opportunity. It's a shame, as I do like it as a bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2020)

No cycling for me today as my tyre refuses to stay Inflated.  my new tyre should be here in time for the rain tomorrow. 

Slobbing it is then


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> You're right. It's just three weeks. I've been getting chain rub and the noise has been getting worse. No amount of adjustment seems to sort it. I've just examined the 50T chain wheel with a magnifying glass, it's looking pretty worn out already, some teeth seem to have about a third missing from them. I touched one with a file just to see how hard the metal is - result - soft as sh!t, just as if it's aluminium rather than steel.
> 
> When I was looking I went first to my local bike shop - Solent Cycles. They didn't have anything in my price range and size. I also set a budget because as I've been recovering from illness, I was unsure how well I might manage. I ended up buying on the net from a shop about 120 miles away and paid £40 for Parcel force to deliver it. Returning it is not so simple, nor is popping in for the free service.
> 
> ...


Couldn't you keep the frame and just upgrade the group set. Claris is the lowest in Shimano's road groups. Tiagra and 105 are very good for the price.


----------



## dickyknees (2 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Slobbing it is then


Slobbing for me as well after yesterday’s 50 km bimble.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> No cycling for me today as my tyre refuses to stay Inflated.  my new tyre should be here in time for the rain tomorrow.
> 
> Slobbing it is then


Now be honest Welshie..... who will be changing the tyre ??


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> They have been around for some time now. It's not the sort of thing that I would like to ride though.


It looks”interesting” and if I had time and space I would get it for tarting up purely for exhibition purposes. It would cost me more than the £5 to go and get it and in any case I just cannot be bothered these days.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats superb, though I can't quite get my head round 80 years together.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-engla...bv26dHNOqN4sHKrEtHl-7cEgeFoQ5kZ1GYLhI6G3Z2b-w


From the base of the piece,
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-40312767


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now be honest Welshie..... who will be changing the tyre ??


Now, are you saying you'll go to change her wares?


----------



## gavroche (2 Jun 2020)

Mrs G decided to move the furniture round in our lounge today so I inherited a book shelves which is in my bike shed now with bike stuff on the shelves. Happy days.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> No ride for me today, probably tomorrow. But, it's that time of the afternoon
> View attachment 527000


MrsD is quite partial to a Bishops Finger......


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now be honest Welshie..... who will be changing the tyre ??




I have nominated Mr WD of course.. Looks like my tyre might get here today after all


----------



## Drago (2 Jun 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Managed my first 50 km ride after the total knee replacements. Warm, sunny and hard work.


What did you replace them with?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> MrsD is quite partial to a Bishops Finger......


Oh you are naughty


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Oh you are naughty



One of my mates had a girlfriend who was very partial to a Dickens Cider. 😁


----------



## dickyknees (2 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> What did you replace them with?



I


----------



## monkers (2 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Couldn't you keep the frame and just upgrade the group set. Claris is the lowest in Shimano's road groups. Tiagra and 105 are very good for the price.



Thanks ... yes ... about £600 for a new group set. I can buy a new Trek Domaine with Tiagra kit from stock. The shop is closed now, but I think I'll be there in the morning looking for a deal. There's nothing in women's bikes available, so I'm going to spend the evening practising cocking my leg.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Stunning views. I'm sure I've walked out that way when visiting our daughter. Out of interest, what's the nearest pub/eating place?


Difficult to say, they stretch for I guess over 10 miles skirted by Penicuik and various villages of Edinburgh eg Swanston, Colinton, Juniper Green, Currie and Balerno, all of which have eating places and access points into them. Flotterstone Inn is popular, near Penicuik.


----------



## GM (2 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Ah ... f'crying out loud. I've been trying to fettle the Cube and found another problem. This is frustrating.
> 
> I've now discovered that the front shifter is the 2403 series for a triple chainset, meaning it has a shifter incompatibe with my chainset as well as incompatible with the front changer.




Monkers, forget the bike, get yourself one of these Xiaomi M365 Pro_. _Brilliant bit of kit, my boy has just bought one and of course I had to have a go down the road and back 25km/h, still got the smile on my face ....


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2020)

Sold 2 old bikes on FB today.
Phone messenger went manic from the moment the ads went up. 
I had 20 enquiries within 30 minutes.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Difficult to say, they stretch for I guess over 10 miles skirted by Penicuik and various villages of Edinburgh eg Swanston, Colinton, Juniper Green, Currie and Balerno, all of which have eating places and access points into them. Flotterstone Inn is popular, near Penicuik.



That's refreshed my memory, we went for a walk and had lunch at the Flotterstone Inn. 👍


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2020)

It's been a grand day out........61 miles, 5150 feet, 13.4avg. The views are always good, today was stunning able to see clear across Lancashire to the equally beautiful Yorkshire - really @classic33 I know it is. 

That's the Three Peaks in the distance and we could see them as clear as clear could be.

https://strava.app.link/XcjUce2CZ6


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2020)

Mrs P has just got home......... opened a bottle and said she's going to enjoy the last beautiful evening before it rains........well what a good idea.


----------



## monkers (2 Jun 2020)

I went for an evening bimble. I'm giving up on this bike - was tempted to throw it into the sea. Gears grinding away, three teeth now stripped of the 50T chainwheel. Ended up carrying it home.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sold 2 old bikes on FB today.
> Phone messenger went manic from the moment the ads went up.
> I had 20 enquiries within 30 minutes.



It seems that bikes are flying off the shelves.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems that bikes are flying off the shelves.


There certainly won’t be the usual bargains before next year’s stock arrives this year. It’s often when I bought my bikes as you were getting several hundred off for virtually the same bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> There certainly won’t be the usual bargains before next year’s stock arrives this year. It’s often when I bought my bikes as you were getting several hundred off for virtually the same bike.




They can afford not to give discounts at the moment


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They can afford not to give discounts at the moment


Glad I’ve got plenty bikes!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2020)

There was a story on Wales today from a bike shop that said the waiting list for parts and servicing of bikes was up to February next year. . I do wonder how many new would be cyclists will fall by the wayside once the lockdown is over. I suspect an awful lot of bikes will suddenly be up for sale or thrown Into sheds never to be ridden again.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There was a story on Wales today from a bike shop that said the waiting list for parts and servicing of bikes was up to February next year. . I do wonder how many new would be cyclists will fall by the wayside once the lockdown is over. I suspect an awful lot of bikes will suddenly be up for sale or thrown Into sheds never to be ridden again.


 There may be job opportunities in the bike repair/sales business if the trend continues once all this corona lark is finally over.
If only a fraction of the people who are cycling at the moment , that includes loads of little kids around my way zooming about and seemingly really enjoying it, keep it up that would be really good. I fear the opposite might be true though. I really wonder where all these bikes have been living?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I went for an evening bimble. I'm giving up on this bike - was tempted to throw it into the sea. Gears grinding away, three teeth now stripped of the 50T chainwheel. Ended up carrying it home.


Get in touch with the shop that sold it you. If it's worn that badly in the short time you've had it, I'd class it as being unfit for the purpose it was intended for. 

And ask for a full refund, postage included. You'd be within your rights, so don't be palmed off.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's been a grand day out........61 miles, 5150 feet, 13.4avg. The views are always good, today was stunning able to see clear across Lancashire to the equally beautiful Yorkshire - really @classic33 I know it is.
> 
> That's the Three Peaks in the distance and we could see them as clear as clear could be.
> 
> ...


Which one's Pen-Y-Ghent?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Which one's Pen-Y-Ghent?


Hope that's not a trick question? 

The one with the long gentle slope on the left side.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hope that's not a trick question?
> 
> The one with the long gentle slope on the left side.


You're certain.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're certain.


No!  but I'm pretty sure we were looking across to the Three Peaks.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2020)

Night Emmy Lou.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Emmy Lou.


Night Brian


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2020)

Morning. The overnight  seems to have disappeared and we have a bit of ☀at the moment. Coffee finished so I will head out for a walk and see if it's a bit cooler. Not sure about  even if the weather holds as I'm a bit saddle sore.


----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2020)

Morning all, somebody has painted the sky a different colour from normal, I do not like grey.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, somebody has painted the sky a different colour from normal, I do not like grey.


Sorry, I think we sent it down so you could see it today.


----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sorry, I think we sent it down so you could see it today.



If stereotyping is correct it is not like you lot to give anything away, I will get it sent back up as soon as possible.


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Jun 2020)

Mornin' all.
We have 🌧!
I for one would like to thank @Mo1959 for replenishing my water butt.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2020)

WoW....wet here. Constant rain** and forcast for several days. It could have waited until after golf . TBH I am not sure whether to play......I get no pleasure in trying to knock a ball around while togged up in waterproofs and holding an umbrella. I will give it till 0830 while my head decides.
**as they say, the gardens need it.
Mo....I find it wierd that we can have sunshine while you get rain and then it reverses.
MrsD supposed to be going for bedding plants this morning. If I dont play golf I may be forced to go with her


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
Woke to the sound of the rain on the windows. The coffee is brewing, the back door is open and the air smells so fresh! 
I'm off for a run soon, love running in the rain 😁🏃‍♂️
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 
🚶‍♂️🏃‍♂️🚲👍


----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2020)

I would like to thank Mo as well, although not raining here yet we could do with some, even my underground tank is bone dry.


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD supposed to be going for bedding plants this morning. If I dont play golf I may be forced to go with her


Tough call.


Dave7 said:


> I get no pleasure in trying to knock a ball around while togged up in waterproofs and *holing an umbrella*.


I'm rather unfamiliar with the nuances of the Royal and Ancient's Rule Book. Is that like a birdie or eagle?


----------



## monkers (3 Jun 2020)

Good morning everyone. I hope everyone having escaped the plague zombies is feeling well.

A grey one here today, with a high percentage possibility of precipitation. No bike to ride anyway, so looks like a morning on the net trying to find a new bike. Wish me luck with that, apparently there are still a small number of bikes with men's geometry to be be found, though without a lot of choice, and no women't bikes to speak of at all. I might end up either having to buy a groupset, I'll be looking at Campag if that's the case, otherwise I might end up with a new bike with men's geometry, saddle etc.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Tough call.
> 
> I'm rather unfamiliar with the nuances of the Royal and Ancient's Rule Book. Is that like a birdie or eagle?


You got in quick there.....before I checked and corrected.
I always do an anti-Classic check after posting......he does keep us on our toes


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2020)

Good morning. Very wet here. No sent the rain down to us all right. Still raining no as well. We are desparate for water though . Time for 

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2020)

Good morning people, grey here and we've had rain overnight, that should have topped up my water butt nicely, and done my garden good.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2020)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
It's grey outside and the rain is approaching. We do desperately need it down this way. It has only rained twice since the 16th of March. 
Out early with the dog and then I'll be out dodging the showers on the bike.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2020)

Good morning. It's rained over night here as well, I woke a couple of times to hear it - a nice gentle rain. Cool, breezy and a touch damp today. A nice relief.

Been out to inspect the garden and allotment. While nice to have rain it's nowhere near enough, only gone down 0.5" at most.

I don't think we will ride today, no doubt WhatsApp will start pinging soon. I have a pile of ironing and housework to do plus the shower needs a serious seeing to. 

@Mo1959 I've decided to let you have that property...........I didn't quite make millionaire status yesterday.......I could manage a night away when you start the B&B


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jun 2020)

Morning all from the cool and damp lands of the Gododdin. (Yes, more Welsh ). I must admit I rather enjoyed the scent of the rain last night, it was quite a novelty after all these weeks. A novelty that I’m sure will soon wear off.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 I've decided to let you have that property...........I didn't quite make millionaire status yesterday.......I could manage a night away when you start the B&B


I cycled past it yesterday. 

Just back my walk. Decidedly fresher out today with a north easterly breeze that's picking up and will keep it cool.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> trying to knock a ball around while togged up in waterproofs and holding an umbrella.


Surely an image crying out for a Jack Vettriano poster


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope everyone having escaped the plague zombies is feeling well.
> 
> A grey one here today, with a high percentage possibility of precipitation. No bike to ride anyway, so looks like a morning on the net trying to find a new bike. Wish me luck with that, apparently there are still a small number of bikes with men's geometry to be be found, though without a lot of choice, and no women't bikes to speak of at all. I might end up either having to buy a groupset, I'll be looking at Campag if that's the case. Otherwise I might end up with a new bike with men's geometry, saddle etc.


I find there's very little difference these days. In fact many manufacturers are starting to call them unisex. Can't remember if my Cube Peloton was classed as mens or unisex at the time.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jun 2020)

This is not my picture but shows the sky about 2000 last night. Some people were convinced it was Armageddon.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> This is not my picture but shows the sky about 2000 last night. Some people were convinced it was Armageddon.
> View attachment 527162


Probably just Drago farted!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2020)

Best disappear for a while now......... ironing to do and my mother taught me I should always wear clean underwear in case of Armageddon.


----------



## GM (3 Jun 2020)

Morning all...Cool night here, am I daft or what! For the last 10 weeks I've been sleeping in the boys room, the last few nights have been very warm, when complaining to wifey about how uncomfortable it's been, she said why don't you put the ceiling fan on, the one I've been starring at for 10 weeks!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo....I find it wierd that we can have sunshine while you get rain and then it reverses.
> 
> Sorry...........not really! Lol


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Weathers changed and we've got rain.
MrsD is happy. Her butt got filled last night for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Weathers changed and we've got rain.
> MrsD is happy. Her butt got filled last night for the first time in weeks.



"Oh you are awful..." 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably just Drago farted!




No differance between the 2 I would say


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2020)

Toilet roll rescue time. The Andrex kitty is at it again. Forgot to shut the door. She's now away into the kitchen to pull drawers open and empty stuff out.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> MrsD is happy. Her butt got filled last night for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


>


She'd been complaining that her bush was suffering during the recent hot weather.
She can water it with a clear conscience now.


----------



## pawl (3 Jun 2020)

Morning All Just looked outside.Must have been a few spits and spats of rain overnight.Barely enough to dampen the paths Could really do with a good soaking.Brown lawns are not attractive


----------



## pawl (3 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems that bikes are flying off the shelves.




Electric bikes now flying bikes.What ever next?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Electric bikes now flying bikes.What ever next?




Watch this space


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning All Just looked outside.Must have been a few spits and spats of rain overnight.Barely enough to dampen the paths Could really do with a good soaking.Brown lawns are not attractive


Been raining solid here all morning and set to do so for the next 10 days apparently.
In years to come people will be saying "remember the summer of 2020........it lasted all May"


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2020)

Oh bleddy hellfire. Mrs D has ordered a new wardrobe, and its a flat pack job. Guess who'll end up doing that


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all from the cool and damp lands of the Gododdin. (Yes, more Welsh ). I must admit I rather enjoyed the scent of the rain last night, it was quite a novelty after all these weeks. A novelty that I’m sure will soon wear off.


Not the Kingdom of the Votadini?


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Electric bikes now flying bikes.What ever next?





welsh dragon said:


> Watch this space



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EpY1Q6IUb0ss


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XzeN3LE40nY


----------



## gavroche (3 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Oh bleddy hellfire. Mrs D has ordered a new wardrobe, and its a flat pack job. Guess who'll end up doing that


See you back on here next week then. Good luck.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2020)

I have roped Mr WD Into fitting my new tyre.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have roped Mr WD Into fitting my new tyre.


You'll have to learn sometime.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not the Kingdom of the Votadini?


That too. The Gododdin were descended from the Votadini.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll have to learn sometime.




I am sure I could if I had to.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Oh bleddy hellfire. Mrs D has ordered a new wardrobe, and its a flat pack job. Guess who'll end up doing that



With daughter moving home last year I'm partial to a bit of flat pack assembly. Mrs Tenkay and I are IKEA ninjas. I even went as far as suggesting that there'd be a market for IKEA scale models along the lines of LEGO 😁


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jun 2020)

My last post said Armageddon had arrived at 2000. Actually we got a couple of extra hours and it did not happen until 2200. 
Went shopping again and got the last bottle of ketchup in the coop. Could have put it up on the local FB for sale page. There appears to be a chronic shortage and I could have quadrupled my purchase price. Buyer to collect cash only.


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2020)

I was furious about the millenium bug not happening. I'd stored up food, water, comms gear, fuel, weapons, all sorts, and nothing bloody well happened!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have roped Mr WD Into fitting my new tyre.


How do you go on if you get a p*****e while you are out ?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2020)

It was much ado about diddly squat. People at work panicking that all the computers were going to crash and burn and we would end up back In the stone age...... and sod all happened


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How do you go on if you get a p*****e while you are out ?



I have slime in my tyres. It's a bit more difficult to do much when you have nexus gears and a motor.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How do you go on if you get a p*****e while you are out ?




I think if you have a motor like a Bosch it's a lot easier to take the wheels off and repair by the roadside.


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have slime in my tyres. It's a bit more difficult to do much when you have nexus gears and a motor.


I have slime in my Y fronts


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I have slime in my Y fronts



That I can well believe


----------



## pawl (3 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I have slime in my Y fronts





You must be dehydrated Drink ten pints.you choose the liquid


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, grey here and we've had rain overnight, that should have topped up my water butt nicely, and done my garden good.



I am amazed at that , here in Binley we had no rain overnight. It keeps trying to spot with rain but not enough to wet the ground .


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2020)

@Exlaser2 are you in Binley Cov or Binley Woods?


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Jun 2020)

Binley coventry


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2020)

Been to my local brewery this morning and picked up a couple of cases of wallop.
Off to the beach after lunch to take doggie for a walk.
Weather's definitely taken a turn for the worse. Spitting with rain and about 10 degrees cooler than yesterday.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> I am amazed at that , here in Binley we had no rain overnight. It keeps trying to spot with rain but not enough to wet the ground .



Its been drizzling off and on all day, dinner time I drove over to coundon to pick up a take away from Sarnies and got damp waiting in the queue.


----------



## monkers (3 Jun 2020)

Bye bye Cube Axial WS  ...

...hello Trek Domane S4 Tiagra Carbon


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> With daughter moving home last year I'm partial to a bit of flat pack assembly. Mrs Tenkay and I are IKEA ninjas. I even went as far as suggesting that there'd be a market for IKEA scale models along the lines of LEGO 😁


You need to keep up.
http://www.globalconstructionreview.com/news/ikea-creates-scale-model-village-test-self-suffici/


----------



## gavroche (3 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Bye bye Cube Axial WS  ...
> 
> ...hello Trek Domaine S4 Tiagra Carbon
> 
> View attachment 527228


Good looking bike. Been out on it yet? Is that a 32 teeth cog at the back?


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2020)

'Twas quiet on the beach just now......





















Not a soul....or sole....to be seen.


----------



## monkers (3 Jun 2020)

Hiya thanks.

Choice is limited at the moment. I went and saw it just after lunch, looks super in the flesh as it were. They are going to do the PDI this evening so that I can collect it tomorrow morning after 9. It's a 10 ratio cassette with 32T at the top and 11T at the bottom.

I had a choice of two different bikes at the same price. I really didn't know which to choose, so I did the girly thing in the end and just chose by colour.


----------



## GM (3 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Bye bye Cube Axial WS  ...
> 
> ...hello Trek Domane S4 Tiagra Carbon
> 
> View attachment 527228




Very nice indeed!....


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Hiya thanks.
> 
> Choice is limited at the moment. I went and saw it just after lunch, looks super in the flesh as it were. They are going to do the PDI this evening so that I can collect it tomorrow morning after 9. It's a 10 ratio cassette with 32T at the top and 11T at the bottom.
> 
> I had a choice of two different bikes at the same price. I really didn't know which to choose, so I did the girly thing in the end and just chose by colour.


Whats happened to the Cube?


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I have slime in my Y fronts


🤮🤮


----------



## monkers (3 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Whats happened to the Cube?



It's been a bit of a saga, but long story short, some of the components were not compatible. The dealer I bought it from is not local so I couldn't be bothered to travel to return it and have the discussion. Instead it's gone in p/ex to the LBS. Shame as I rather liked the Cube, it was light and accelerative, but there we are. The Trek should be an upgrade but it doesn't have the advantage of female geometry. As I understand it the biggest differences these days are mostly bars and saddle so I can change these if I feel the need. It has a slopey cross bar and I managed to cock my leg over it.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> It's been a bit of a saga, but long story short, some the components were not compatible. The dealer I bought it from is not local so I couldn't be bothered to travel to return it and have the discussion. Instead it's gone in p/ex to the LBS. Shame as I rather liked the Cube, it was light and accelerative, but there we are. The Trek should be an upgrade but it doesn't have the advantage of female geometry. As I understand it the biggest differences these days are mostly bars and saddle so I can change these if I feel the need. It has a slopey cross bar and I managed to cock my leg over it.



Whats the stand over hieght like?


----------



## monkers (3 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Whats the stand over hieght like?



Like the Cube, it's a 56 frame, but less bar slope, so it's very much tippy-toe for me. It had no pedals on, the chap reassured me that if I manage a 56 Cube, then I'll find seat adjustment on the Trek. Neither Cube or Trek are supplied with pedals, so he's going to swap them over for me while I wait.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Like the Cube, it's a 56 frame, but less bar slope, so it's very much tippy-toe for me. It had no pedals on, the chap reassured me that if I manage a 56 Cube, then I'll find seat adjustment on the Trek. Neither Cube or Trek are supplied with pedals, so he's going to swap them over for me while I wait.



sounds a little big for you, with both feet on the floor there should be a small gap between you and the top tube. Nice bike though.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Hiya thanks.
> 
> Choice is limited at the moment. I went and saw it just after lunch, looks super in the flesh as it were. They are going to do the PDI this evening so that I can collect it tomorrow morning after 9. It's a 10 ratio cassette with 32T at the top and 11T at the bottom.
> 
> I had a choice of two different bikes at the same price. I really didn't know which to choose, so I did the girly thing in the end and just chose by colour.


Looks great monkers, you'll have some great rides.

It's a boyee thing on colour as well. When it comes to new bikes they have to look beautiful as well as ride beautifully......🥰


----------



## monkers (3 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I have slime in my Y fronts



I nearly grossed out.  Have you been looking at bike porn again?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2020)

Well I've been doing this Facebook challenge on 10 albums that influenced my musical taste. Here you go folks:

Disraeli Gears - Cream - 1967 ( I was 13!)
The Rock Machine Turns You On - Compilation - 1968
Lola Versus Superman - Kinks - 1970
Taste Live at the Isle of Wight - Taste - 1971
Flashes From the Archives of Oblivion - Roy Harper - 1974
Blood on the Tracks - Bob Dylan - 1975
Down in the Bunker - Steve Gibbons Band - 1977
Night After Night - Nils Lofgren - 1977
Born in the USA - Bruce Springsteen - 1984
Cutter and the Clan - Runrig - 1987
A friend saw the list and described it as "eclectic" - I was quite surprised by that as I thought my tastes quite narrow.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've been doing this Facebook challenge on 10 albums that influenced my musical taste. Here you go folks:
> 
> Disraeli Gears - Cream - 1967 ( I was 13!)
> The Rock Machine Turns You On - Compilation - 1968
> ...


Oddly enough... i was just thinking about the eclecticism of those FB top 10 things yesterday, most are quite varied in genre, apart from the 'rockers' who only nominate albums by the likes of Metalhammer, Thrashbadger, Bloodmaiden, Thonggarden, Bloodface or Spineburger ...why can't they admit to loving a bit of Billy Joel or the Spice Girls when they were young?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Like the Cube, it's a 56 frame, but less bar slope, so it's very much tippy-toe for me. It had no pedals on, the chap reassured me that if I manage a 56 Cube, then I'll find seat adjustment on the Trek. Neither Cube or Trek are supplied with pedals, so he's going to swap them over for me while I wait.


You must be quite tall? I even feel just a smidgin too stretched on a 51!


----------



## monkers (3 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You must be quite tall? I even feel just a smidgin too stretched on a 51!



I guess, but not exactly Jodie Kidd. I'm about 1.74m. (she's 1.85m)


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I guess, but not exactly Jodie Kidd. I'm about 1.74m. (she's 1.85m)


What’s that in real money? I don’t do these metric thingies!


----------



## monkers (3 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What’s that in real money? I don’t do these metric thingies!



Tut, tut, and you with a Scottish education.  It's somewhere between about 5' 8'' and 5' 8.5''


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Tut, tut, and you with a Scottish education.  It's somewhere between about 5' 8'' and 5' 8.5''


I’m younger than you and still got taught in old money, feet and inches in primary school so it’s just stuck.


----------



## monkers (3 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m younger than you and still got taught in old money, feet and inches in primary school so it’s just stuck.



So did we initially, but the UK adopted the metric system in 1965! I still find it easier to visualise measurements in imperial though.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Hiya thanks.
> 
> Choice is limited at the moment. I went and saw it just after lunch, looks super in the flesh as it were. They are going to do the PDI this evening so that I can collect it tomorrow morning after 9. It's a 10 ratio cassette with 32T at the top and 11T at the bottom.
> 
> I had a choice of two different bikes at the same price. I really didn't know which to choose, so I did the girly thing in the end and just chose by colour.



A number of years ago, Mrs Boldonlad wanted a new car. She had chosen make/model. We went to Dealer for test drive etc, expecting to seal the deal. Before it came to doing deal, Mrs B announced she had changed her mind. Off we went and bought another make/model. I asked what it was about the original choice she didn’t like. Answer, “nothing wrong with car, but, salesman talked about the technical things with you, and only the colour and upholstery with me”. I might add that Mrs B has no interest in cars, beyond the colour.


----------



## GM (3 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've been doing this Facebook challenge on 10 albums that influenced my musical taste. Here you go folks:
> 
> Disraeli Gears - Cream - 1967 ( I was 13!)
> The Rock Machine Turns You On - Compilation - 1968
> ...




Good choice there Paul. I've got 4 of those albums, Cream, Brucie, Bob Dylan and The Rock Machine which I played to bits. I remember buying it when I was working up in Blackpool that summer. I've still got them somewhere up in the loft.


----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Oh bleddy hellfire. Mrs D has ordered a new wardrobe, and its a flat pack job. Guess who'll end up doing that



Lemmy? He will most likely do it properly.


----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> 'Twas quiet on the beach just now......
> 
> View attachment 527243
> 
> ...



Only because of the giant monster coming out of the sea chased them all away, looks great.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Good choice there Paul. I've got 4 of those albums, Cream, Brucie, Bob Dylan and The Rock Machine which I played to bits. I remember buying it when I was working up in Blackpool that summer. I've still got them somewhere up in the loft.


I only found out when I was doing the FB thing the Rock Machine was the first compilation album.

When you look at the track listing it's little wonder it made such an impact on a 14 year old - Bob Dylan, Leonard Cohen, Blood Sweat and Tears, Zombies, Taj Mahal, Roy Harper, Elmer Gantry, Simon and Garfunkel. I mean WOW, just WOW!! It really opened my ears to something other than the Beatles.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I guess, but not exactly Jodie Kidd. I'm about 1.74m. (she's 1.85m)





Mo1959 said:


> What’s that in real money? I don’t do these metric thingies!





monkers said:


> Tut, tut, and you with a Scottish education.  It's somewhere between about 5' 8'' and 5' 8.5''


No between, it is 5' 81/2"...


----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What’s that in real money? I don’t do these metric thingies!



11ft13inches.


----------



## monkers (3 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> 11ft13inches.



I can sit astride a penny farthing and still touch the ground. 

This one's on ebay right now. I'm tempted.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Tut, tut, and you with a Scottish education.  It's somewhere between about 5' 8'' and 5' 8.5''



That makes you 2 - 3 inches taller than me.


----------



## GM (3 Jun 2020)

Zoom quiz is about to start, thinking cap on!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I can sit astride a penny farthing and still touch the ground.
> 
> This one's on ebay right now. I'm tempted.
> 
> View attachment 527315


What size is the wheel though?
The larger the inside leg measurement, the larger the wheel you'd use.

It's where gear inches came from.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> That makes you 2 - 3 inches taller than me.


Dave mate, _everyone _is taller than you....


----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> That makes you 2 - 3 inches taller than me.



Most good things come in small parcels.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2020)

Night Hairy Melon.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Hairy Melon.


Night hairy Gourd


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## monkers (4 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


>


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


>


😴🥣


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2020)

Morning. Up with the other early birds I see 

It's a bit overcast and the rain might be here around 9. Wondering if I should just get out for an early spin before it arrives. Hmmm.......now what bike do I take in case it comes on when I'm out. I don't really like getting the bestest bike wet


----------



## screenman (4 Jun 2020)

Morning all, car is loaded with rubbish as I have a skip run booked for 9.45 today, must say I am pleased to get the rubbish corner cleared. Have fun everyone.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Jun 2020)

Mornin' all.
 4 me 2


----------



## Gavino (4 Jun 2020)

Check list- PM AM speed treks- selected cargo shorts for phone,loose tanktop,HiTech sandels, bike gloves,music earbuds,bikelock,knife charging dog, backpack with h2o bottles, monocular,flashlight, etc.), exercise breathing mask, evening biker seal eyeglasses, oh yeah cell phone.


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2020)

Good morning all. Its cold and very grey here. I got upf at 0600, had a coffee and feel like going back to bed. 
Dishes to wash....bin to empty, then I will decide.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Jun 2020)

It's looking like the autumn gear will be making a reappearance for today's ride. Brrr!


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2020)

Morning early birds. I was awake before dawn but thought sod it. 

Rather cool at the moment. Stay safe.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Nice and fresh out there, might be going for an excursion this evening 🚲 following all the distancing guidelines of course. 
Thing is, I've lost a bit of confidence, have to play it by ear and see how things pan out. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🏃‍♂️🚶‍♂️🌞


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2020)

I am back. A few little spits on the last couple of miles so just in time I think. Pleasant 30 miles done. Just one other cyclist that I remember seeing plus a couple of runners. Farmers are busy and quite a few tractors on the roads.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Off for a walk down to the village this morning for a spot of shopping.
Nothing planned after that.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 😴🥣


Well surprisingly I've completed the first four.......90 minutes on the couch, I must have been tired.

Dull, grey and a light breeze. I think it's either winter jersey or summer jersey, gilet and armwarmers. Decisions, decisions. 🤔  at 9.30 with one of the club ladies.

I have absolutely no idea what the rest of the day will bring. I do know we are having a dirty pudding for tea. Mrs P has a passion for butterscotch Angel Delight. I ask you! We have a milk surplus so I've made one.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> It's looking like the autumn gear will be making a reappearance for today's ride. Brrr!


Yep, probably for me too. 11C at the moment.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, probably for me too. 11C at the moment.



I'm sat here in tights, base layer and sweatshirt, I'll put on a summer long sleeved jersey before I go out.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has a passion for butterscotch Angel Delight. I ask you! We have a milk surplus so I've made one.


I used to like that years ago. Wonder if I still would......maybe have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## GM (4 Jun 2020)

Morning all...I was up at 6 o/c for a tiddle, my eyes wouldn't open properly so back to bed until 7.30 when the 4 legged alarm wanted his breakfast and emptying. Great evening with the zoom quiz, the bottle of wine definitely helps! 🌈


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2020)

Feel strangely tired and lacking in energy, and have a bit of an earache. A day of R and R for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2020)

Rain rattling down now. Glad I got out early. Always a nice feeling knowing you avoided it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jun 2020)

Morning all, went for another pre-breakfast binocular wander this morning, cool and grey but utterly delightful, so fresh and green, so much birdsong. I’m discovering so many nooks and crannies and hidden views in the local woods and hillsides, and pretty much having them all to myself. I saw more deer than people. Perfect !


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, went for another pre-breakfast binocular wander this morning, cool and grey but utterly delightful, so fresh and green, so much birdsong. I’m discovering so many nooks and crannies and hidden views in the local woods and hillsides, and pretty much having them all to myself. I saw more deer than people. Perfect !


I love this time of year. Wish we could have April, May and June then back to April again and miss out the rest of the year!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Feel strangely tired and lacking in energy, and have a bit of an earache. A day of R and R for me.


Same here but without the earache.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Rain rattling down now. Glad I got out early. Always a nice feeling knowing you avoided it.




You do realise we will get it later


----------



## monkers (4 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Feel strangely tired and lacking in energy, and have a bit of an earache. A day of R and R for me.



Flat pack fever, it's not unusual among men of a certain age.  (Hides)


----------



## dickyknees (4 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Farmers are busy and quite a few tractors on the roads.


Same around here, busy getting the silage in. Big green monster tractors and trailers on single track cycle routes. ☹️



welsh dragon said:


> You do realise we will get it later


Got the rain now. ☔️


----------



## Paulus (4 Jun 2020)

Morning all, late on parade today. 
Out with the dog at the moment, and MrsP has popped into M+S for an order.
A nice cool breeze from the west and cloudy today.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jun 2020)

Started off a typical West Highland morning. Damp, mild and bit misty and very little wind. Perfect midgy weather. Northerly wind has risen now and getting colder and forecast for tomorrow is max 9*C. I have cabbage plants to go out so will wait a couple of days before planting out. Gales for Friday afternoon and Saturday morning. Not nice.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all...I was up at 6 o/c for a tiddle, my eyes wouldn't open properly so back to bed until 7.30 when the 4 legged alarm wanted his breakfast and emptying. Great evening with the zoom quizzes,* the bottle of wine definitely helps!* 🌈


How many did it answer, correctly.


----------



## GM (4 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> How many did it answer, correctly.




All of them, especially when I drink.....🥂


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, went for another pre-breakfast binocular wander this morning...


...past the flat where all those nurses live.


----------



## pawl (4 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> It's looking like the autumn gear will be making a reappearance for today's ride. Brrr!



As we say round these parts there’s more runny noses than straw hats about today.It was a it parky this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2020)

Well that was an interesting walk. We walked to the Spar and decided to explore another route. We were busy jangling while turning down various paths and alleys, when we suddenly realised we did not have a clue where we were. Lots of the paths just fizzled out into dead ends. OK, the Spar is less than a mile nornally so we can't exactly get lost but we just did not recognise anything.
So.... we decided "lets do a left and try this way". We found a school we didn't know existed** and then..........came out on a path DIRECTLY OPPOSITE the close adjoining ours .
**we were at the back of the school so din't recognise it .
It turned into a very, very long 2 miles as we then still had go to the Spar.


----------



## gavroche (4 Jun 2020)

Bonjour. I am doing all the shopping at the moment as my wife won't go to the shops, so she gives me a list every time and always says before I leave: " Go easy with the money" as I also pay with her bank card. 
When I got back from Aldi today, she told me I spent too much although I stuck to the list ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but also added a few other things she might like.  
To my defence, I easily give to temptation with food especially when I'm not paying. 
As the lokdown is relaxing, she may decide to do the shopping herself next time. 
Off for a bike ride now as I believe it might be raining for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2020)

Who was it that recently bought hair clippers off Amazon and posted the link ??
I have tried a search but can't find it.
MrsD had agreed to try butchering cutting my hair before I get arrested as a vagrant


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well that was an interesting walk. We walked to the Spar and decided to explore another route. We were busy jangling while turning down various paths and alleys, when we suddenly realised we did not have a clue where we were. Lots of the paths just fizzled out into dead ends. OK, the Spar is less than a mile nornally so we can't exactly get lost but we just did not recognise anything.
> So.... we decided "lets do a left and try this way". We found a school we didn't know existed** and then..........came out on a path DIRECTLY OPPOSITE the close adjoining ours .
> **we were at the back of the school so din't recognise it .
> It turned into a very, very long 2 miles as we then still had go to the Spar.


Exactly how long have you lived at your current address for now. Path opposite your house and you were "lost".


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2020)

That wasn't a nice morning for a bike ride,  very cold first thing, I had cold hands for most of the ride, and it  at the end of the ride, on the run in to Coventry I rode through a series of heavy drizzly showers, I rode 54 miles out to Cosby and back. Initially i couldn't make my mind up as to where to go, I started off thinking Willoughby but walked out the house and decided to do my Brandon loop, headed out through Wood End, Shilton and Withybrook, got to the Fosseway then decided to head for Countersthorpe, when I got to Claybrook Parva I decided to head for Cosby and turned through Frolesworth, Broughton Astley then through Cosby and Countersthorpe then picked up a regular route home through Gilmorton and Ullesthorpe.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)

Well today's ride was not dissimilar to Drago's Y-fronts - damp and grey.

As predicted earlier I have nothing else to do today. Currently I'm drinking tea and playing online Canasta.

The club kit arrived yesterday so I may go and drop that off. It's two months late as the kit is made in Spain and the factory switched to making PPE. 👏👏

Usually the kit is dropped at an LBS and members collect from there. Covid-19 means we are not keen on this option. Social distancing is impossible in this shop, it's tiny. I've arranged for three of our guys to act as cycle couriers.

I may also do something with an aubergine...........🤔


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. I am doing all the shopping at the moment as my wife won't go to the shops, so she gives me a list every time and always says before I leave: " Go easy with the money" as I also pay with her bank card.
> When I got back from Aldi today, she told me I spent too much although I stuck to the list ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but also added a few other things she might like.
> To my defence, I easily give to temptation with food especially when I'm not paying.
> As the lokdown is relaxing, she may decide to do the shopping herself next time.
> Off for a bike ride now as I believe it might be raining for the rest of the week.


We dont and never have had seperate accounts. Its all in one lump (well two plus the ISAS) and either of us are free to access them. So much easier with less worry/stress.
My Bro & wife and my mate & wife have seperate accounts. He pays for this....she pays for that......why? I don't get it.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)

@dave r exactly the same here. Started off chilly, got progressively colder and then the rain started.......


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We dont and never have had seperate accounts. Its all in one lump (well two plus the ISAS) and either of us are free to access them. So much easier with less worry/stress.
> My Bro & wife and my mate & wife have seperate accounts. He pays for this....she pays for that......why? I don't get it.


Same in our household, always been a joint account. I do think we are the exception as most of our friends have separate accounts. I've never worried about sharing our incomes and neither has Mrs P. Similar to you I don't get it.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @dave r exactly the same here. Started off chilly, got progressively colder and then the rain started.......



Yes, on Monday I rode in shorts and overheated a bit, today I was in longs, was cold and could have done with wearing gloves.


----------



## 12boy (4 Jun 2020)

Drove 300 miles to Denver Co last Thursday to help my son and his wife move and got done Sunday, back home on Monday. Had no internet while gone ......didn't know I was so addicted to it. That weekend saw rubber bullet shooting cops beating the crap out of Black Lives Matter protestors in downtown Denver, but I was thankfully not at that spot. On the way home got to see my other son and his wife, pregnant with our first grandchild, which was nice. Yesterday here in Casper there was BLM protest, which was peaceful, in spite of a bunch of guys wandering around in camo with assault rifles to "protect people ". From who, I wonder? Finally got a couple of rides in, having not ridden since Wednesday last week. Wife's cancer markers have jumped up significantly and my sister's husband is having hospice. at their home as he's terminal with throat cancer. My sister is falling apart.....they have done everything together since 1963 and neither I nor her daughter and their families can visit from the East Coast. And yet, life is good and these kind of times reinforce my goal to enjoy what I can including the people I love. As it is written..."You maybe can't control what happens to you, but you can control your response to it." Thank God for bicycles and the respite they can give from worrying about all this crap.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Exactly how long have you lived at your current address for now. Path opposite your house and you were "lost".


Did I say "lost"??
There has never been any reason to explore all those back alleys in that estate. Its a rabbit warren of bungallows. I will probably never go there again.


----------



## 12boy (4 Jun 2020)

Almost forgot, l was so involved in my kvetching, here,s a pic of the inside of my sheepherders wagon I've been working on and one of the first columbine to bloom in my back yard.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)

@12boy - that's a wonderful post. I hope things go as well as possible for you and yours. Keep  it is the best medicine.

🙂


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We dont and never have had seperate accounts. Its all in one lump (well two plus the ISAS) and either of us are free to access them. So much easier with less worry/stress.
> My Bro & wife and my mate & wife have seperate accounts. He pays for this....she pays for that......why? I don't get it.


Same here with just one joint bank account for our 50 years together. Everything came out of just that one account and we had equal access to it. We did have separate business accounts but all the profits went eventually into the joint account. We may have been unusual but there were no problems.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We dont and never have had seperate accounts. Its all in one lump (well two plus the ISAS) and either of us are free to access them. So much easier with less worry/stress.
> My Bro & wife and my mate & wife have seperate accounts. He pays for this....she pays for that......why? I don't get it.


We're the same. It all goes into one pot.
Never could understand the 'yours and mine' delineation of finances.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> We're the same. It all goes into one pot.
> Never could understand the 'yours and mine' delineation of finances.



We've always had seperate accounts, I can't remember why we went down that road now. It might have something to to do with my Good Lady only ever doing part time work or not working at all for most of our time together.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> We've always had seperate accounts, I can't remember why we went down that road now. It might have something to to do with my Good Lady only ever doing part time work or not working at all for most of our time together.


Dave.
I am definitely not knocking it.....whatever works for you.
For many years I was the only one employed as we agreed MrsD to bring kids up (plus other things too complicated for this thread) but even then.....one pot with equal access. Nice feeling tbh.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2020)

Only 1 joint account for us as well. It all goes into 1 pot. Always has. It's our money not yours and mine, unless of course Mr WD wants to spend some .


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Only 1 joint account for us as well. It all goes into 1 pot. Always has. It's our money not yours and mine, unless of course Mr WD wants to spend some .


A case of whats yours is mine and whats whats mine is my own


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2020)

I had thought about going a walk but glad I didn't as there has been a series of very heavy thundery downpours. 

Coffee and a browse till tea time. Do I really want to inflict yet another government daily brief on myself?


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We dont and never have had seperate accounts. Its all in one lump (well two plus the ISAS) and either of us are free to access them. So much easier with less worry/stress.
> *My Bro & wife and my mate & wife have seperate accounts. He pays for this....she pays for that......why? I don't get it.*



We have separate accounts, but, we also have a joint account, which is used to pay for "household expenses".

We each contribute an amount each month to the joint account, then, bills, food, etc are paid for from the joint account.

We then each have our own "personal" money, which we can spend as we wish.

In practice, purchases even from "personal" money are usually discussed, but, it also means that Mrs @BoldonLad has money she can choose to spend on herself, as she wishes, and, I have money which I can choose to spend on Mrs @BoldonLad, as she wishes. 

Works for us, but, each to their own.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A case of whats yours is mine and whats whats mine is my own




Absolutely. Bang on.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> We have separate accounts, but, we also have a joint account, which is used to pay for "household expenses".
> 
> We each contribute an amount each month to the joint account, then, bills, food, etc are paid for from the joint account.
> 
> ...


Works the same for us but with one account. If MrsD or me want anything we just say it and the other is perfectly ok with it.
TBH MrsD has few hobbies compared to me so if she spends money its mainly clothes. Its me that has had the hobbies eg photography, golf, cyclyng etc and she has never batted an eye lid.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had thought about going a walk but glad I didn't as there has been a series of very heavy thundery downpours.
> 
> Coffee and a browse till tea time. Do I really want to inflict yet another government daily brief on myself?


No you don't. We stopped weeks ago. It's quite a relief the news has started talking about other stuff.


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2020)

I've ordered a takeaway curry to be delivered. Yum yum!


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I've ordered a takeaway curry to be delivered. Yum yum!



Our favourite Indian restaurant does a Monday / Tuesday night special offer, starters, mains, sides, naan, poppadoms for 2 people for about £23, it's excellent and feeds us for two days. The curry on the second day always tastes that bit better.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I've ordered a takeaway curry to be delivered. Yum yum!


More details required.
Which curry ??
What with ??
Dont think any of our curry houses are open


----------



## pawl (4 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I've ordered a takeaway curry to be delivered. Yum yum!




Mrs P has made a Shepherds Pie 🥧 So yum yum yum.😍😍😍😍


----------



## pawl (4 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Only 1 joint account for us as well. It all goes into 1 pot. Always has. It's our money not yours and mine, unless of course Mr WD wants to spend some .




Same here


----------



## pawl (4 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well that was an interesting walk. We walked to the Spar and decided to explore another route. We were busy jangling while turning down various paths and alleys, when we suddenly realised we did not have a clue where we were. Lots of the paths just fizzled out into dead ends. OK, the Spar is less than a mile nornally so we can't exactly get lost but we just did not recognise anything.
> So.... we decided "lets do a left and try this way". We found a school we didn't know existed** and then..........came out on a path DIRECTLY OPPOSITE the close adjoining ours .
> **we were at the back of the school so din't recognise it .
> It turned into a very, very long 2 miles as we then still had go to the Spar.


 
Strava Wahoo Google maps.😋😋😋😋


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> More details required.
> Which curry ??
> What with ??
> Dont think any of our curry houses are open


I'm having a sheikh kebab starter, chicken tikka masala with boiled rice and a cheese naan. My curry tastes are fairly unadventurous, but this curry joint is superb.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Mrs P has made a Shepherds Pie 🥧 So yum yum yum.😍😍😍😍


Shepherds pie vs curry
Curry vs shepherds pie
Curry, pie, curry, pie, pie, curry
Er uh ahh
Can I have curried shepherds pie


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm having a sheikh kebab starter, chicken tikka masala with boiled rice and a cheese naan. My curry tastes are fairly unadventurous, but this curry joint is superb.


Cheese naan is a new one to me.....never tried it. All sounds nice though.


----------



## screenman (4 Jun 2020)

Evening all.


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2020)

That was bloody marvellous! Won't need to eat for a week!

Evening Screenie.


----------



## pawl (4 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Shepherds pie vs curry
> Curry vs shepherds pie
> Curry, pie, curry, pie, pie, curry
> Er uh ahh
> ...


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I've ordered a takeaway curry to be delivered. Yum yum!


So that's not actually a takeaway more of bring it to my house 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2020)

Self raising flour is a bit like gold dust around here.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)

I'm wearing a jumper, the heating has come on...........it's feckin' cold here. 🥶


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Self raising flour is a bit like gold dust around here.


How much? I've got a packet.


----------



## screenman (4 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Self raising flour is a bit like gold dust around here.




yeast and baking powder were in short supply here Amazon came to the rescue.


----------



## screenman (4 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm wearing a jumper, the heating has come on...........it's feckin' cold here. 🥶



I am already kitted out in my new pyjamas, £3 in Lidl today.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> yeast and baking powder were in short supply here Amazon came to the rescue.




I have just been looking at Amazon, and eBay as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> How much? I've got a packet.




I may have to buy some from Amazon or EBay


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I am already kitted out in my new pyjamas, £3 in Lidl today.


I can see you now. Nice pink ones with flowers all over.
Very pretty


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have to buy some from Amazon or EBay


..........or Paul?


----------



## screenman (4 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can see you now. Nice pink ones with flowers all over.
> Very pretty



You seemed to have hacked into my homecam, when they appear on utube I know who to blame.


----------



## screenman (4 Jun 2020)

Boris has started being the kids to see us.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> How much? I've got a packet.









https://www.ninelife.ie/products/ra...MItpeyl_Do6QIVSbTtCh2iTA5aEAkYBCABEgJ_wPD_BwE


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Cheese naan is a new one to me.....never tried it. All sounds nice though.



If you like the sound of Cheese naan then I'd recommend trying the Tarka Dahl. It's a bit like regular Dahl only a little Otter


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Mrs P has made a Shepherds Pie 🥧 So yum yum yum.😍😍😍😍



I made shepherds pie tonight it was  but I made too much.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2020)

Night John Boy.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night John Boy.


Night GranPa


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2020)

Morning. Not sounding the most pleasant of days according to this copy and paste from our forecast. Should I try another early  before the and💨 arrives!


*Today*
An unsettled and blustery day is expected with scattered showers through the day and into the afternoon. Some heavy at times. Very strong northerly winds persisting into the afternoon. A chilly day.


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2020)

Good morning to all you fine folk, the garden will not need watering today as it has had plenty overnight, greater than Drago 's white pants out there today. Have fun.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2020)

A rough night here with strong wind and heavy rain.
We are having a last ditch attemt to get some bedding plants today. We know the nursery had some on Wednesday but we did not want to get crushed in the rush.
This coffee is hitting the spot. Lets hope it works its magic on my lethargic body.


----------



## Drago (5 Jun 2020)

Live the vapour from a rancid fart, I have risen!


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Jun 2020)

Mornin' all.
Well and truly persisting down here. Think I'll leave my run until it's eased off ... or stopped.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2020)

Good morning. It is dull, overcast and cold. Bleh.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 527499
> 
> 
> https://www.ninelife.ie/products/ra...MItpeyl_Do6QIVSbTtCh2iTA5aEAkYBCABEgJ_wPD_BwE




I'm not that desparate thanks.


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2020)

I weighed myself this morning, big mistake I now have to stop eating and drinking everything I enjoy for a few weeks.


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2020)

Just going to finish off the peanut cookies Pam made first though.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

Good morning. Slept through till 6.30 which is very good, feel a bit stiff after yesterday's ride which surprises me. Anyway.

Rain in the night which was welcome though unexpected. It's now still with cloud and sun. Looks good but then.........I can't see much cycling happening today. Started a 1000 piece Jigsaw last night, I was ill and off school last time I did this.

Absolutely no plans for the day though I must sow lettuce seed. That's all folks.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

Ooooooo...........I forgot. I am now a *proper* pensioner. Lots of government beer tokens arrived overnight. Must say it's a nice feeling to have a regular income for the first time in 3 or 4 years - I forget which now. 🤯


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooooo...........I forgot. I am now a *proper* pensioner. Lots of government beer tokens arrived overnight. Must say it's a nice feeling to have a regular income for the first time in 3 or 4 years - I forget which now. 🤯


Yeah.
Not too shabby is it?
I get full pension while MrsD gets (I think) 80%.
I keep telling my son and daughter they must keep working hard so as to keep daddy's pot topped up


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
Another day dawns, a cool and windy one. 
I did some Brommie fettling yesterday, just checking tyres had air, chain was lubed etc, then fitted new Ergon grips. 
Mrs Tenkay noticed that the excellent Brilliant Bikes YouTube channel had a video showing the new Brompton colours, and she's been drooling over the Flame Lacquer... 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 
🚶‍♂️🏃‍♂️🚲🌞


----------



## Paulus (5 Jun 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's been raining overnight and looks like we will get some more later.
Yesterday evening we had an escape committee meeting in our local field, socially distancing of course. Ale was drunk, and various topics discussed.




Today I am helping my son trim a very large bush, as he needs to get access to his back stairs for repair and painting.
Who was it who wanted a link for hair clippers? @Dave7 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274209467524


----------



## Drago (5 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Today I am helping my son trim a very large bush, as he needs to get access to his back stairs for repair and painting.


Paging @Fnaar !!!


----------



## Paulus (5 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Paging @Fnaar !!!


As I was typing this I did think it sounded a bit wrong 😉


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2020)

I trimmed my bush last night, a big fern that had started to block the shed door.


----------



## GM (5 Jun 2020)

Morning all... Rain predicted on and off today, so out with the dog when it's an off bit. A bit of Brompton fettling sounds like a good idea, hasn't been done for a couple of weeks. Have a good day peeps! 🌈


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Another day dawns, a cool and windy one.
> I did some Brommie fettling yesterday, just checking tyres had air, chain was lubed etc, then fitted new Ergon grips.
> Mrs Tenkay noticed that the excellent Brilliant Bikes YouTube channel had a video showing the new Brompton colours, and she's been drooling over the Flame Lacquer...
> ...


Misread Brommie the first time and wondered what on earth you'd been up........🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2020)

I have trundled...........even slower than a bimble I think. Back on the heavy clunker of a hybrid since the roads were a bit damp plus wanted to sit up and enjoy the views.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Doggie walking first thing, then I've got a rockery to build in the front garden.
Fish & Chips ordered to be picked up later.


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2020)

I have some dents to play with, then maybe begin the overhaul of our lounge, we are think false chimney breast with focal fire place of some kind.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Doggie walking first thing, then I've got a rockery to build in the front garden.
> Fish & Chips ordered to be picked up later.


Aww.......you fixed it. I liked the idea of building a fockery!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

Well cycling binned for today, will see what the afternoon brings. I've worked out a very hilly local training route. I may go and try it.

Is it me or are folk getting unusually angry in other bits of CC?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well cycling binned for today, will see what the afternoon brings. I've worked out a very hilly local training route. I may go and try it.
> 
> Is it me or are folk getting unusually angry in other bits of CC?




It's always angry on other bits of CC. That's why I don't visit that address. . Walk away quickly.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well cycling binned for today, will see what the afternoon brings. I've worked out a very hilly local training route. I may go and try it.
> 
> Is it me or are folk getting unusually angry in other bits of CC?


I mostly try and avoid the other bits, especially if politics or religion is involved!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

Here we go.......might post some updates.........could be a long day........for you lot.......😂😂







🍲l


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Here we go.......might post some updates.........could be a long day........for you lot.......😂😂
> 
> View attachment 527580
> 
> ...


I used to like jigsaws. I would need one of these roll up thingies to store them in though as Molly would destroy it if I made it on a table. I sometimes do them on the computer if I'm bored.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Here we go.......might post some updates.........could be a long day........for you lot.......😂😂
> 
> View attachment 527580
> 
> ...




Is this a game? Do we have to try to guess what it is?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Is this a game? Do we have to try to guess what it is?


Looks like books??


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Is this a game? Do we have to try to guess what it is?


Ooooh......now that's a plan........ here's your starter for ten.....🤔


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like books??


Hmmmmm...........good effort


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> It's been raining overnight and looks like we will get some more later.
> Yesterday evening we had an escape committee meeting in our local field, socially distancing of course. Ale was drunk, and various topics discussed.
> View attachment 527557
> ...


Thanks Paul.
Thats not the one I had in mind but I will check it out.
The link that was put on here showed a cost of about £30.00. It was a well known make eg Panasonic at 50% off.
Come on Classic....do your magic.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmm...........good effort


DVDs? 

Just got my road tax reminder in. I'll just pay it right away in case I forget. Only £30 so not exactly going to break the bank.


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Is this a game? Do we have to try to guess what it is?



It is a jigsaw, do they not have them in Wales?


----------



## gavroche (5 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to like jigsaws. I would need one of these roll up thingies to store them in though as Molly would destroy it if I made it on a table. I sometimes do them on the computer if I'm bored.


My Molly wouldn't but then, she is a dog and doesn't go on the table.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> It is a jigsaw, do they not have them in Wales?


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


>



Phew! I got away with it.


----------



## pawl (5 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I made shepherds pie tonight it was  but I made too much.





MrsP always makes a double amount Enough for another meal and freezs it.Seems to taste better second time


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Phew! I got away with it.




I can laugh because I am not Welsh.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2020)

Dog's having a lie in.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have trundled...........even slower than a bimble I think. Back on the heavy clunker of a hybrid since the roads were a bit damp plus wanted to sit up and enjoy the views.
> 
> View attachment 527572
> 
> ...


Lovely framing as ever Mo


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Dog's having a lie in.
> 
> View attachment 527596


Sensible. Molly cat is also under the duvet. Still struggling to get warm after my ride so it's tempting to jump in beside her for an hour!


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jun 2020)

Just got back from a blowy 5k, lovely and refreshing 😊
Mrs Tenkay finished London to Paris on the turbo trainer yesterday and has this morning started a Coast to Coast trip. Today is the day we would have started our journey to Pegasus Bridge on our Brommies, hopefully next year it will be possible as we were really looking forward to the adventure.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Misread Brommie the first time and wondered what on earth you'd been up........🤔



Well I'm originally a Brummie 😊
( it's not my primary email address but I did register " abrummieonabrommie@gmail.com") 😁


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Jun 2020)

Have managed to squeeze a short run 'twixt the showers. Now feeling smug. Certainly blew the cobwebs off though.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> DVDs?
> 
> Just got my road tax reminder in. I'll just pay it right away in case I forget. Only £30 so not exactly going to break the bank.


Hadn't been invented...........

I'm making rapid progress.........watch this space but I must have some breakfast next 🥣


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hadn't been invented...........
> 
> I'm making rapid progress.........watch this space but I must have some breakfast next 🥣


So album covers perhaps?


----------



## pawl (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well cycling binned for today, will see what the afternoon brings. I've worked out a very hilly local training route. I may go and try it.
> 
> Is it me or are folk getting unusually angry in other bits of CC?





Yes.We on here like good wine have mellowed with age.


----------



## pawl (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Here we go.......might post some updates.........could be a long day........for you lot.......😂😂
> 
> View attachment 527580
> 
> ...


. 




I was going to by a jigsaw.It said five to ten years on the box.Ithought sod that if it takes that long to complete.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Here we go.......might post some updates.........could be a long day........for you lot.......😂😂
> 
> View attachment 527580
> 
> ...


Can't you remember where each piece goes from when you did it before?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks Paul.
> Thats not the one I had in mind but I will check it out.
> The link that was put on here showed a cost of about £30.00. It was a well known make eg Panasonic at 50% off.
> Come on Classic....do your magic.


You replied to it


Tenkaykev said:


> I thought that
> 
> They showed up as out of stock. I ordered mine anyway on Friday, they said they would email when back in stock and they arrived yesterday evening.
> I paid £29.99
> ...





Dave7 said:


> Let me know how it goes.
> Before and after photos are mandatory


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> DVDs?
> 
> Just got my road tax reminder in. I'll just pay it right away in case I forget. Only £30 so not exactly going to break the bank.


We don't have road tax. You sure it's not a scam?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> We don't have road tax. You sure it's not a scam?


Lol. Old habits.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Old habits.


T'was abolished in 1937!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jun 2020)

A bit of improvisation with a tatty old Flandria cap before the supermarket run this morning, I’m quite pleased with this, didn’t need to adjust or reposition it all during my shop. 









Anything to avoid the vigilante staring down being advocated by one of Sturgeon’s ministers this week.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> So album covers perhaps?


There's a coffee tin to go in, about a 1/4 of the way in from the right, and just below halfway up.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A bit of improvisation with a tatty old Flandria cap before the supermarket run this morning, I’m quite pleased with this, didn’t need to adjust or reposition it all during my shop.
> View attachment 527609
> 
> View attachment 527612
> ...


Mine,




for when we've to wear a face covering.


----------



## monkers (5 Jun 2020)

Good morning everyone.  Very late on parade as I've been busy. Hope all are well. It's grey and overcast here.

It looks like I have some catching up to do on this thread, but until I do here is the news ...

... Bye bye one day old Trek Domane Carbon 4 Tiagra ...

... say hello to Trek Emonda SL4 Tiagra.






This is only my third bike in three weeks ... beat that!

I had the Trek Domaine in my lounge overnight. It looked absolutely gorgeous - best looking bike in the shop.

However, on the way home with it yesterday afternoon, there was a rythmic chuffing sound from the back brake. I stopped and had a quick look but didn't have my close-up glasses with me. I could feel a wheel sticker with a crinkle in it and thought that was the problem.

On getting home with it, a better look revealed that the rim join did not feel smooth and the sticker each side of the rim had a crinkle each side of the rim at the same place and in line with the wheel join. The wheel had broken up on the way home, just a four mile ride.

The other thing was that I'd chosen between two bikes of the same make and price based on colour and finish.

The gorgeous red Trek has a system called 'iso-speed' on it to cushion the ride through the seat. The trouble was despite my age, I just didn't appreciate it. It felt insulated from the road, a smooth ride, but lacks the 'fizz' of the lower priced Cube bike, was less accelerative and poorer at hill climbing.

I've not ridden the Emonda yet, but it's just beginning to look brighter out there, so I'll be cocking a leg as soon as I've finished my Yorkyshire and pain au chocolat.

Hope you are all too busy having a great day to read my drivel. Byeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> So album covers perhaps?



Sorry, no.


classic33 said:


> Can't you remember where each piece goes from when you did it before?



Borrowed from a friend


classic33 said:


> There's a coffee tin to go in, about a 1/4 of the way in from the right, and just below halfway up.



Nope!

Mrs P has commented "Perhaps you could do something useful like clean the bathroom!!"


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

There is a theme........


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> There is a theme........
> View attachment 527624




Is it a picture of the seaside? Blackpool fun park?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning everyone.  Very late on parade as I've been busy. Hope all are well. It's grey and overcast here.
> 
> It looks like I have some catching up to do on this thread, but until I do here is the news ...
> 
> ...


Good luck with this one......you are lucky being able to get replacements so quickly as bikes are like hen’s teeth and the bike shops are mostly having long build times at the moment.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I mostly try and avoid the other bits, especially if politics or religion is involved!


Me too, but sometimes I can't resist the challenge of a relgious apologist.
Their cognitive dissonance and mental gymnastics always entertains.
It's my one bit of self indulgence.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Me too, but sometimes I can't resist the challenge of a relgious apologist.
> Their cognitive dissonance and mental gymnastics always entertains.
> It's my one bit of self indulgence.




Why don't you just say that they talk utter B******s.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jun 2020)

Got a soaking, and, a puncture on today’s ride. I think that @Mo1959 ’s rain (and hail stones) has arrived here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jun 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Got a soaking, and, a puncture on today’s ride. I think that @Mo1959 ’s rain (and hail stones) has arrived here.


Looking at your Avatar, perhaps next time persuade Mrs BoldonLad to sit in the Stokers seat wielding a Golf Umbrella to protect you from the Elements


----------



## GM (5 Jun 2020)

Rain stopped play at the moment, digging out some old plants getting ready for my next project. Good timing as it's lunch time, egg mayonnaise sandwich and a slab of chocolate cake washed down with a mug of Yorkshires finest


----------



## monkers (5 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Good luck with this one......you are lucky being able to get replacements so quickly as bikes are like hen’s teeth and the bike shops are mostly having long build times at the moment.



And I managed to get a £500 discount. Happy days. 

I took it out for a spin. It's currently dry but very windy here. This bike had me worried, it was rattling like crazy on rougher surfaces. Initially I couldn't see where the noise is emanating from, but I now think it's just the silly plastic spoke guard in the back wheel.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> And I managed to get a £500 discount. Happy days.
> 
> I took it out for a spin. It's currently dry but very windy here. This bike had me worried, it was rattling like crazy on rougher surfaces. Initially I couldn't see where the noise is emanating from, but I now think it's just the silly plastic spoke guard in the back wheel.


That’s good. Take it you’ve got a decent bike shop there then? Lucky he sorted you out so quickly.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it a picture of the seaside? Blackpool fun park?


No but Blackpool is a holiday part of the theme. Watch with Mother, Hillman car, The Lone Ranger.........


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No but Blackpool is a holiday part of the theme. Watch with Mother, Hillman car, The Lone Ranger.........


Old TV shows?


----------



## gavroche (5 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> And I managed to get a £500 discount. Happy days.
> 
> I took it out for a spin. It's currently dry but very windy here. This bike had me worried, it was rattling like crazy on rougher surfaces. Initially I couldn't see where the noise is emanating from, but I now think it's just the silly plastic spoke guard in the back wheel.


My Specialized Roubaix Elite rattles too when I go over rough road surfaces and I think it is the internal cabling that causes it as I checked everything else. It is quite annoying though.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> My Specialized Roubaix Elite rattles too when I go over rough road surfaces and I think it is the internal cabling that causes it as I checked everything else. It is quite annoying though.



My shoes are prone to creaking, annoying and initially worrying.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Old TV shows?


Old TV shows are a big clue, as is Blackpool for holidays.


----------



## monkers (5 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> My Specialized Roubaix Elite rattles too when I go over rough road surfaces and I think it is the internal cabling that causes it as I checked everything else. It is quite annoying though.



My first thought was cabling, that's what had me so worried. This wasn't so much over rough ground, it happened on all roads unless they were a ribbon of silk. It turned out to be the stupid spoke protector though. I think I can also hear a small amount of chain rub (just like the cube in fact). Difficult quite to know yet since the wind was howling while riding and it was difficult to hear anything else.

I hope you do manage to find a cure for the noise on yours. I believe those Specialized bikes are really nice; they certainly look it, but my LBC doesn't stock those (Giant / Liv, Trek and Cube agents only).


----------



## monkers (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Old TV shows are a big clue, as is Blackpool for holidays.
> 
> View attachment 527677
> 
> ...



Is the theme the 1950's?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Is the theme the 1950's?


Well done monkers...............and today's star 🌟🌟🌟 prize is a new bike...........oh! 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2020)

Drago's underpants are prone to creaking as well.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well done monkers...............and today's star 🌟🌟🌟 prize is a new bike...........oh! 🤔


I think a fourth in 4 weeks might be pushing it.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> I think a fourth in 4 weeks might be pushing it.


Yep......I have trouble with N+1 never mind N+3!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

Well we have a Zoom quiz tonight. Mrs P is in the loft bed/sewing room/clothes storage/dump your junk here room!!!! She's making her own felt, that's a type of cloth made from wool classic. 😄

In 32 minutes she will come downstairs muttering about it being Friday, gin, 6.00 o'clock and tonic. Then it will be "What's for tea?"

I'm off to the kitchen to make mushroom risotto.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> My first thought was cabling, that's what had me so worried. This wasn't so much over rough ground, it happened on all roads unless they were a ribbon of silk. It turned out to be the stupid spoke protector though. I think I can also hear a small amount of chain rub (just like the cube in fact). Difficult quite to know yet since the wind was howling while riding and it was difficult to hear anything else.
> 
> I hope you do manage to find a cure for the noise on yours. I believe those Specialized bikes are really nice; they certainly look it, but my LBC doesn't stock those (Giant / Liv, Trek and Cube agents only).


Have you got a photo of her yet? Never think the stock photos do them justice.


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well we have a Zoom quiz tonight. Mrs P is in the loft bed/sewing room/clothes storage/dump your junk here room!!!! She's making her own felt, that's a type of cloth made from wool classic. 😄
> 
> In 32 minutes she will come downstairs muttering about it being Friday, gin, 6.00 o'clock and tonic. Then it will be "What's for tea?"
> 
> I'm off to the kitchen to make mushroom risotto.



Could you make some for me please, Pam has just this minute got on the turbo and there are no smells coming from the kitchen yet, could be a late tea. Shamefully and I say this with some guilt that the kitchen is not an area I frequent often, well not to create anything.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2020)

Busy kind of day. Windy but dry here with rain to be seen all around.
Bread on to rise and making some experimental flatbread things when I missed a call on my mobile from an 0800 number which would not take incoming calls at about 0915. Fortunately I recognised this a found a message to call back from someone who gabbled so much I could not make out the number to call. Search about and found a number for Oban Hospital XRay dept and sure enough it was them. Can I come in Monday 1100 for a scan? Agreed that was possible. Chase up Calmac to check on procedures and get a couple of extra face masks which are at the moment only advisory here.
Been waiting to take my old Flying Scot to mainland on it’s way to someone who restores them. Need to empty the car of the trike and assorted junk before getting the bike in which took some time. By this time stopped for lunch and never seemed to stop after that tho’ not sure that I accomplished much. Preprepared curry just finished and emailed a shopping list to my family so that I do not have to go into any shops but just pick up from them.
Pity in a way as I quite like browsing around supermarkets which is a bit of a novelty but not currently allowed for me.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Jun 2020)

'Tom Jones at 80' on BBC4 tonight. Think that's going to be worth an hour of my time.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Could you make some for me please, Pam has just this minute got on the turbo and there are no smells coming from the kitchen yet, could be a late tea. Shamefully and I say this with some guilt that the kitchen is not an area I frequent often, well not to create anything.



Mrs @BoldonLad is perfectly competent in the kitchen, she just does not like being there  

It was our habit to eat out a couple of times a week, plus, a takeaway on Saturdays. 

CV19 and Lockdown has sort of messed up this little routine.

To compensate, I have been "cooking" a variety of M&S Ready Meals, and Pizzas. I have become quite competent at reading the instructions, and setting the timer on the oven and/or microwave. Quite an achievement, for a man, as my daughters would say.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2020)

Pre Covid, we usually ate out 3 - 4 times a week.
It's the one thing that MrsD misses. She is a very competent cook but prefers it when someone else does the hard work.
At least the chippies are open now. We had Fish & Chips tonight.


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2020)

Pam is a great cook, but also enjoys any meal she does not have to cook, she is a real feeder though which shows on my waist band.


----------



## monkers (5 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you got a photo of her yet? Never think the stock photos do them justice.



Not as yet, I've had two quick whizzes around the block on it. It's a smooth ride - I'd rather have a fizzy bike on a smooth road - nothing beats it, but that's almost asking the impossible these day.

Anyway, to your question, no pics yet, weather looking poor for tomorrow but there may be a chance on Sunday to get out and get a pic or two. It doesn't have that sexy look of the red bike, but it is well-finished and looks purposeful.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Could you make some for me please, Pam has just this minute got on the turbo and there are no smells coming from the kitchen yet, could be a late tea. Shamefully and I say this with some guilt that the kitchen is not an area I frequent often, well not to create anything.


Ours was delicious, I've sent yours with one of those bike courier people.........


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Jun 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I have become quite competent at reading the instructions...


Next step recipe books?


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Mrs @BoldonLad is perfectly competent in the kitchen, she just does not like being there
> 
> It was our habit to eat out a couple of times a week, plus, a takeaway on Saturdays.
> 
> ...



I do all the cooking these days, we used to do it between us.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Pam is a great cook, but also enjoys any meal she does not have to cook, she is a real feeder though which shows on my waist band.


Our main meal today was tuna and pasta (which we both enjoy) followed by a rice pudding that I made.......very nice but I need to tweak it a bit next time.


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our main meal today was tuna and pasta (which we both enjoy) followed by a rice pudding that I made.......very nice but I need to tweak it a bit next time.



Add vodka.


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2020)

Evening all looking good from my lounge tonight.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks Paul.
> Thats not the one I had in mind but I will check it out.
> The link that was put on here showed a cost of about £30.00. It was a well known make eg Panasonic at 50% off.
> Come on Classic....do your magic.


So much for "working my magic"!!
You started another thread, asking the same thing four hours later!!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> So much for "working my magic"!!
> You started another thread, asking the same thing four hours later!!


Thought you were ignoring me .
4 hours.....very unClassic like


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thought you were ignoring me .
> 4 hours.....very unClassic like


It was posted, in this thread, before 11:00!!

I dunno, didn't you get the alert?


----------



## screenman (5 Jun 2020)

Mahoosive moon in the sky tonight, my photo from this Kindle does not do it justice.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thought you were ignoring me .
> 4 hours.....very unClassic like


I'll leave you wondering about the spots on your thingy for now.


----------



## Drago (5 Jun 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

Someone can't sleep.
Wonder if they'll know who?


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
Awoken by birdsong and couldn't get back to sleep so I've pottered downstairs for a read so I don't disturb Mrs Tenkay. 
It's lovely and peaceful, not sure what the day will bring, but hope you all have a pleasant and rewarding day 
🏃‍♂️🚶‍♂️🚲🌞


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

Morning. Cool and quite windy again and a watery looking sun. Just a walk for me this morning I think.


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## monkers (6 Jun 2020)

Good morning everyone. Looks like a good morning for a ride. I'm waiting for the shops to open. I wish to cut my carbon seat post down by about 20mm before I ride the new bike.

In the lowest position it's just that fraction too tall. It's an interesting arrangement on the Trek. The seat tube of the bike is the male, while the seat post is the female. I'm going to need to cut both male and female in order to reach an appropriate ride height. As manufactured, the lowest seat position is with the saddle atop 100mm of exposed seat post. As both are made of carbon, I don't want to use a toothed cutter and risk any splintering, I'm going to try to find an abrafile instead.


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Jun 2020)

Mornin' all.
Blustery wind under a flat grey sky. Not exactly tempting me out for a ride.


----------



## Drago (6 Jun 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!



I have not.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

Lousy night followed by a lousy morning, its pouring down. Wind has dropped slightly but its still bad.
Plan was to nip to Aldi for the aunties things but MtsD has only just dragged herself out of bed. We shall see.


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Add vodka.


There speaks the man who thinks adding vodka to vodka is the best way to improve it.
You may be right though


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

TODAY.....chaper 2.
We are not going to Aldi. It really is bad weather out there and I have to agree with MrsD that there is nothing we need that wont keep till tomorrow.
A day of reading, watching tv and generally chilling out beckons then.
I will do a Screenman and enjoy an orange juice........with a vodka in


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2020)

Right best get this Friday started, mind you I could just lay here until my second coffee arrives.


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TODAY.....chaper 2.
> We are not going to Aldi. It really is bad weather out there and I have to agree with MrsD that there is nothing we need that wont keep till tomorrow.
> A day of reading, watching tv and generally chilling out beckons then.
> I will do a Screenman and enjoy an orange juice........with a vodka in



I tried a vodka and Irnbru the other day, it did not work at all.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Right best get this Friday started, mind you I could just lay here until my second coffee arrives.


You have given me a problem.
I am listening to Tony Blackburn TOTP which I absolutely know is on every Saturday.
Now you tell me its Friday .
Classic!!!!! Heeeellllp


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2020)

Good morning. Well it isn't really. It's hissing down and has been most of the night and it's bloomin cold as well. 

Looks like it is going to be raining for most of today as well.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2020)

I really should get up, third cup of coffee and toast, trouble is laying here looking out across the fields at the rain and wind is not inspiring me.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2020)

Morning all fellow members. 
It's quite windy outside so possibly the ride will be off until tomorrow. 
I shall pop to the greengrocers for a couple of bits so that is a couple of miles ride. 
A domestics day I think. The washing machine is doing its stuff and with the wind it will dry quickly as long as the rain holds off until later as forecast. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

This getting confused with days is obviously catching. All day yesterday I was convinced it was Sunday. 

Double loop of the trail done this morning as I don't think I'll be  My back is just a teensy weensy bit niggly anyway so a day off might be a good idea. A man and young boy zoomed past me on the trail on mountain bikes. I was impressed with their speed until I caught up with them having a seat on one of the benches and saw they were e bikes.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Off for a wander across the Marshes this morning. Might get to see the Barn Owls.


----------



## monkers (6 Jun 2020)

First ride out with friend Danni this morning, both on new bikes. Danni on her Liv Avail 2 Disc (Tiagra), and me on the new Trek Emonda (also Tiagra). According to the Met office 36 mph winds made riding against a head wind quite tough going, and the strong sea breeze crosswind was tricky too. We only did 6.6 miles in those conditions at an average of 14.1 and max of 21.6 mph. 

I've moved the saddle forward a bit temporarily since the saddle height is too high. I deliberately maintained body posture so as not to rock in the saddle, consequently I felt my pedal stroke going light around the bottom 40 deg.

The good thing is that Danni and I are pretty evenly matched for pace, though I strongly suspect she has the more potential.

I could write a bit of a comparison between the three bikes I've owned in as many weeks. Would that be too boring?

Time to go search for that abrafile to attack the frame for that saddle height adjustment - after all I didn't buy it on higher perches 😄 (geddit?).


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This getting confused with days is obviously catching. All day yesterday I was convinced it was Sunday.
> 
> Double loop of the trail done this morning as I don't think I'll be  My back is just a teensy weensy bit niggly anyway so a day off might be a good idea. A man and young boy zoomed past me on the trail on mountain bikes. I was impressed with their speed until I caught up with them having a seat on one of the benches and saw they were e bikes.


I very occasionally use a Gtech bike and it is very satisfying to hammer past somebody really struggling on a hill or against a strong headwind. It is not conspicuously an ebike apart from the slight sound of the motor which they probably do not notice.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I very occasionally use a Gtech bike and it is very satisfying to hammer past somebody really struggling on a hill or against a strong headwind. It is not conspicuously an ebike apart from the slight sound of the motor which they probably do not notice.


I do hope you don't steal their Strava segments!


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jun 2020)

Grey dreich day here with a cold northerly wind. Not really raining but just damp feeling. I doubt the crowds will be heading for the beauty spots and beaches this weekend.
Sods law looks to apply and Monday when I expect to be away is forecast to be good with light winds.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Time to go search for that abrafile to attack the frame for that saddle height adjustment - after all I didn't buy it on higher perches 😄 (geddit?).


----------



## gavroche (6 Jun 2020)

Bonjour cyclistes en retraite ! Windy and raining here today so a day at home thinking about what to do next. Even Molly is not keen on going out this morning.
During the night, I was thinking about the way our body changes every 7 years apparently so, as I am going to be 70 in a few months time, I am due for a change and wonder in which way it will happen? I will keep an eye on it.
Have a good day every one and stay safe.


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2020)

Result, just bought another cs_1000 off of a guy on Gumtree, I have wanted a second one for a long time but they are like hens teeth.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Result, just bought another cs_1000 off of a guy on Gumtree, I have wanted a second one for a long time but they are like hens teeth.


I've clicked like, but haven't a clue what it is!  A motorbike??


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning everyone. Looks like a good morning for a ride. I'm waiting for the shops to open. I wish to cut my carbon seat post down by about 20mm before I ride the new bike.
> 
> In the lowest position it's just that fraction too tall. It's an interesting arrangement on the Trek. The seat tube of the bike is the male, while the seat post is the female. I'm going to need to cut both male and female in order to reach an appropriate ride height. As manufactured, the lowest seat position is with the saddle atop 100mm of exposed seat post. As both are made of carbon, I don't want to use a toothed cutter and risk any splintering, I'm going to try to find an abrafile instead.


As someone who has zero mechanical knowledge or ability I've found it interesting to read this type of post from you over recent weeks. It's so very different from the usual mechanical stuff on here; this is the problem, what's the solution? followed by 29 different opinions. I do like your this was my problem, this is what I did, job done approach.

I'm stunned by the idea of cutting the seat tube. I would be at my LBS before I'd even considered the idea...........and I now know what an abrafile is.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've clicked like, but haven't a clue what it is!  A motorbike??


My money’s on some super high tech caman for shinty. Or perhaps quidditch.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've clicked like, but haven't a clue what it is!  A motorbike??


Same as me Mo. I googled it and came up with this......a bidet.
Next Christmas present for Drago maybe ??
https://www.bigbathroomshop.co.uk/t...9n8E58Nx2iZhK9fNRPkaAox1EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> My money’s on some super high tech caman for shinty. Or perhaps quidditch.



A turbo.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I tried a vodka and Irnbru the other day, it did not work at all.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've clicked like, but haven't a clue what it is!  A motorbike??


I came up with a lorry mounted drill rig?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2020)

Well good morning people. I am awake. I didn't wake up until 9.18 and now have coffee in bed!!!!  With my sleeping record it's no wonder I thought it was Sunday till I picked up the paper to discover it isn't the Observer. This sleep business is good, confusing, but good.

Heavy wind and rain overnight but we now have blue sky and white cloud and a strong breeze.

Unsure what I will do today. Right now I'm going to make coffee, toast and come back to bed!!!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm stunned by the idea of cutting the seat tube. I would be at my LBS before I'd even considered the idea...........and I now know what an abrafile is.


I've cut a carbon seat post.....carefully just using a hacksaw, but wouldn't fancy cutting any part of the bike!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've cut a carbon seat post.....carefully just using a hacksaw, but wouldn't fancy cutting any part of the bike!


Yes I think I'd probably be happyish to cut a seat post but never the frame. All in all I'm almost 100% likely to go to my LBS.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2020)

@monkers a friend of mine is considering the top of the range Emonda. It would be interesting to read your views so I can pass them on to her.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes I think I'd probably be happyish to cut a seat post but never the frame. All in all I'm almost 100% likely to go to my LBS.


Me too. My limit is fitting new chains, cassettes and tyres! Which reminds me, as my Cube has done 4,000 miles, so have the Rubino Pros so it might be prudent to change them before they get too worn. Love them.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too. My limit is fitting new chains, cassettes and tyres! Which reminds me, as my Cube has done 4,000 miles, so have the Rubino Pros so it might be prudent to change them before they get too worn. Love them.


Cassettes? What are these? I'm on CDs but never seen one on my bikes.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You have given me a problem.
> I am listening to Tony Blackburn TOTP which I absolutely know is on every Saturday.
> Now you tell me its Friday .
> Classic!!!!! Heeeellllp


You're not listening to the repeat they do on a Thursday are you?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're not listening to the repeat they do on a Thursday are you?


I didn't think so. Let me check


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're not listening to the repeat they do on a Thursday are you?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> *Cassettes? What are these? *I'm on CDs but never seen one on my bikes.


This sort,
*




*


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Cassettes? What are these? I'm on CDs but never seen one on my bikes.


C30's, C45's or C90's? Or 8 track?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well good morning people.* I am awake. I didn't wake up until 9.18 *and now have coffee in bed!!!!  With my sleeping record it's no wonder I thought it was Sunday till I picked up the paper to discover it isn't the Observer. This sleep business is good, confusing, but good.
> 
> Heavy wind and rain overnight but we now have blue sky and white cloud and a strong breeze.
> 
> Unsure what I will do today. Right now I'm going to make coffee, toast and come back to bed!!!!!!


You sure on those?


----------



## GM (6 Jun 2020)

Morning all...Do I win the prize for being the laziest last to get up, a nice lie in until 9.45. Showered, now having breakfast while listening to SOTS on catch up at the moment. Another day of digging beckons after a little ride to pick wifey's drugs up. 🌈

Monkers, I'm impressed with your engineering skills! if ever you want to borrow an angle grinder, I've got one knocking around in the garage


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> C30's, C45's or C90's? Or 8 track?
> 
> View attachment 527828


I had an 8 track in my first car!


----------



## gavroche (6 Jun 2020)

Just ordered a new cycling jersey and new cleats from Chain Reaction.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> I came up with a lorry mounted drill rig?


For Drago that will be as good as a bidet.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

What have I said wrong now ???
MrsD, looking down at her Harem pants said "Well I wont be taking these on holiday again, they are old and bobbly".

All I said was......."why not? You're old and bobbly but I take you on holiday".

Where are those pain killers


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2020)

Anybody mentioned that it's D Day today?
They usually have a re-enactment on our local beach (it's where all the American troops trained) but it's been cancelled this year due to you know what.


View: https://youtu.be/t42b2FhFdwU


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2020)

Mr WD is a very happy bunny now that we have rain. The stream is running again so he has started pumping water from it into the big pond. Doesn't take much to please him.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is a very happy bunny now that we have rain. The stream is running again so he has started pumping water from it into the big pond. Doesn't take much to please him.


..........apart from cake!


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Cassettes? What are these? I'm on CDs but never seen one on my bikes.


Are they the ones where if the chain comes off then you get a very big pencil, slot it into the crank and wind the chain back on?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ..........apart from cake!



I forgot about cake.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jun 2020)

We've gone a bit nocturnal since Thursday as we decided to be creatures of the night for a few days. 

I guess that a retirement advantage is that you can play around with lifestyles on a whim.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We've gone a bit nocturnal since Thursday as we decided to be creatures of the night for a few days.
> 
> I guess that a retirement advantage is that you can play around with lifestyles on a whim.


After doing 16 years of permanent night shift, I often wonder if that's why I still struggle to sleep at night.........mind you, I can't sleep during the day either!  I just opted for it by choice as it meant a week on and week off plus when you had a week's leave it meant you were off for three weeks.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ..........apart from cake!


And seeing WD in her fleecy bloomers.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> After doing 16 years of permanent night shift, I often wonder if that's why I still struggle to sleep at night.........mind you, I can't sleep during the day either!  I just opted for it by choice as it meant a week on and week off plus when you had a week's leave it meant you were off for three weeks.



I've read that shift working is detrimental to long-term health. Not sure whether this is true or not tbh.

We've always been late to bed types here - at least in the 30 odd years that we've been together.

My guess is that when we switch from being 'semis' to full retirees (again) next year that our natural sleep/wake cycle would be getting up at around 11am and going to bed at around 4pm.

As neither of us can be bothered to work at all this week and the next few weeks we'll shift in that direction for a while.

We finally settled down to sleep at 4.30am on Thursday night and 5.45am last night after a Prosecco and sausage breakfast (?).

Tonight's our mad weekly party night and I doubt whether we'll get any zzzz's until 7-8am tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2020)

When we were working our normal routine was to be up at 6am and in bed by just after 10pm.
Since retiring we have shifted to getting up after 9am and going to bed around midnight. Just seems to be more natural for us.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had an 8 track in my first car!



You must have been posh, my first car didn’t even have a radio, or, a heater.


----------



## monkers (6 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What have I said wrong now ???
> MrsD, looking down at her Harem pants said "Well I wont be taking these on holiday again, they are old and bobbly".
> 
> All I said was......."why not? You're old and bobbly but I take you on holiday".
> ...



Ooh you are brave!


----------



## monkers (6 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> I came up with a lorry mounted drill rig?



Google told me it's a sheep dip with restraints. Are you expecting a visit from any particular person or a plague zombie perhaps?


----------



## monkers (6 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> As someone who has zero mechanical knowledge or ability I've found it interesting to read this type of post from you over recent weeks. It's so very different from the usual mechanical stuff on here; this is the problem, what's the solution? followed by 29 different opinions. I do like your this was my problem, this is what I did, job done approach.
> 
> I'm stunned by the idea of cutting the seat tube. I would be at my LBS before I'd even considered the idea...........and I now know what an abrafile is.



Thank you Paul, that's kind of you to say, and I'm pleased that there's someone out there who likes to read my musings.

Anyway job done. Seat post chopped and the frame has had its circumcision - 20mm from the tip of the seat tube. Feels about right now sitting astride, but the next ride will tell.

Now I'm ready to tackle the myriad of stickers and random bits of duct tape that are spoiling the look. This must be done as I'm a very discerning woman, or in Danni's words, a fussy cow!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> After doing 16 years of permanent night shift, I often wonder if that's why I still struggle to sleep at night.........mind you, I can't sleep during the day either!  I just opted for it by choice as it meant a week on and week off plus when you had a week's leave it meant you were off for three weeks.


I did approx 8 weeks of nights many years ago. Hated it. 1800 till 0600. Get home. Have breakfast. Get up. Back to work......NO THANKYOU.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Now I'm ready to tackle the myriad of stickers and random bits of duct tape that are spoiling the look.


Then can we get a photo?  It’s compulsory you realise!


----------



## monkers (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Then can we get a photo?  It’s compulsory you realise!



Anything for you Mo - will soon be done. I'm going to replace the saddle, can it wait until then? It has the black 'n' aqua blue one off the Cube at the moment as I found it quite comfortable.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> When we were working our normal routine was to be up at 6am and in bed by just after 10pm.
> Since retiring we have shifted to getting up after 9am and going to bed around midnight. Just seems to be more natural for us.


We tend to go to bed early and be up for 0600 although MrsD sleeps later than me.


----------



## monkers (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had an 8 track in my first car!



... and me too.  I had a Vauxhall Viva HA SL90. I loved that thing, had for it 4 years and did about a million miles in it.

I fitted a Radiomobile 8 track in that, sounded good with lovely smooth analogue sound. I used to like Tamla Motown in those days  I'm getting the warm glow of nostalgia now. 😄


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> ... and me too.  I had a Vauxhall Viva HA SL90. I loved that thing, had for 4 years and did about a million miles in it.
> 
> I fitted a Radiomobile 8 track in that, sounded goos with lovely smooth analogue sound. I used to like Tamla Motown in those days  I'm getting the warm glow of nostalgia now. 😄


British racing green Mini 850 for my first car. Mostly 60’s music, which I still prefer to modern stuff.


----------



## monkers (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> British racing green Mini 850 for my first car. Mostly 60’s music, which I still prefer to modern stuff.


Oh good choice! A great fun little car even with that little engine. I did have a Mini or two later on including a Clubman 1000 and a 1275GT.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is a very happy bunny now that we have rain. The stream is running again so he has started pumping water from it into the big pond. Doesn't take much to please him.


Look on't bright side, he could have had you doing your Jill impersonation!


----------



## Drago (6 Jun 2020)

Been given a new Camelbak for SAR work, so spent an hour tidying and and sorting my kit before reloading the Volvo.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> British racing green Mini 850 for my first car. Mostly 60’s music, which I still prefer to modern stuff.


Yes we did tow that. To be fair it was underpowered and got changed for an Austin A60 which was a really good car as long as you could keep on top of the rusty sills. Fortunately I had full workshop facilities at my disposal and got really good at welding tinfoil.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> British racing green Mini 850 for my first car. Mostly 60’s music, which I still prefer to modern stuff.


And the reg was ????
Our first was also an 850 mini. A real rust box due to its age when we got it in 1973.
Reg was BNB 304B.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> British racing green Mini 850 for my first car. Mostly 60’s music, which I still prefer to modern stuff.



Mine was an 850 too - red with white roof. Gearstick about a yard long, starter button on the floor and slidey windows that got filled with moss.

It got stolen, along with an 18 year olds somewhat over-optimistic supply of condoms hidden under the back seat; I was due to go on a camping holiday the following week with my girlfriend at that time. 

Edit: I see we are doing first registration numbers now: LKK 117F


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And the reg was ????
> Our first was also an 850 mini. A real rust box due to its age when we got it in 1973.
> Reg was BNB 304B.



I got mine in '73 too. It had a hole in the rear sill that I remember stuffing an old shirt in it to pack it out a bit and then slapping Isopon on it - looked alright when it was painted too.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I got mine in '73 too. It had a hole in the rear sill that I remember stuffing an old shirt in it to pack it out a bit and then slapping Isopon on it - looked alright when it was painted too.


I remember driving along and hearing a loud clunk. I got out and found the front headlight had fallen out and was hanging by the wires.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jun 2020)

All these first car tales, from the 1970's.

My first car was a 1953 Ford 100E, bought in 1965 for £35. Reg. No. burnt in my memory NCU 142. Cannot recall the reg of my current car however.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jun 2020)

I struggle to remember the registration plate of my owned for 4 years current car, never mind my first one from 30 years ago.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2020)

My first car?
Morris 1000 Pick up - reg number GJW238C.
Used it to transport my trials bike around when I was 18.
I fitted twin SUs and a Janspeed 3 branch exhaust on it, after I did a bit of head work on it. It was fitted with crossply remould tyres.
It was very interesting on wet roundabouts.
Taught me everything I ever needed to know about power oversteering. 
Came in handy when I took up sidecar road racing.


----------



## 12boy (6 Jun 2020)

There's been so many, many cars that I've owned
And they all made me cry
Still I wonder why
And they never start, never start never start 
When the engines blown.
To paraphrase Sir Mick

In order:
58 2.8 Jag sedan, 59 Taunus wagon, 60s Pontiac Tempest, 62 Rambler 770, 69 VW, 74 ,75 and 85 Honda Civics, Ford Fiesta, 66, 68 and 72 VW buses, 68 Olds Cutlass Supreme, 59 Chev Impala, 93 Toyota pickup, 92 Toyota Previa (Both still running fine), 68 Chev Blazer, 92 Honda Accord, 2005 Dodge Neon, 2013 Hyundai Elantra GT, 2003 Honda Element and A 2010 Honda CRV. Right now we have the Toyotas, the Element and the CRV.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> All these first car tales, from the 1970's.
> 
> Mine first car was a 1953 Ford 100E, bought in 1965 for £35.


My Dad had one of those. 813 PMP was the reg.
My first car was a 107E. The 1200 version of the Anglia. It was a 1967 make just before they went over to making the Escort. OYV 487F was the reg.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2020)




----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> There's been so many, many cars that I've owned
> And they all made me cry
> Still I wonder why
> And they never start, never start never start
> ...



Now, there is a challenge for the old brain cells, have not owned as many as you, and not sure I can recall the model year or when I owned them, but, I think:

Ford Anglia 100E
Ford Anglia 105E
Ford Cortina Mk1 (1963 I think)
Ford Cortina Mk2 
Ford Escort Mk1
Ford Fiesta Mk1
Ford Capri Mk1
Hillman Imp
Hillman Imp
Sunbeam Talbot
Ford Escort mk2
Rover (the Honda model, 216E was is?)
Ford Escort Mk3
Ford Fiesta Mk2? 
Ford Sierra Mk1
Ford Fiesta mk3?
Mazda 323
Mazda 2 Mk1
Mazda MX5 Mk2
BMW 320D
Mazda 3
Mazda 2 mk2
Renault Scenic
Renault Captur

Phew! I think that is it 

Least reliable by a mile, the Sunbeam, closely followed by the BMW. The Mazda’s most reliable, closely followed by the Renault’s.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2020)

My first car was an Austin mini. Mustard colour. OOL 318x.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


>




Admit it. You missed us.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> My Dad had one of those. 813 PMP was the reg.
> My first car was a 107E. The 1200 version of the Anglia. It was a 1967 make just before they went over to making the Escort. OYV 487F was the reg.


Wasn’t the 107E the short lived Ford Classic? A sort of bigger Anglia. I could be wrong, it is a LONG time ago


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


>



Missed you


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And the reg was ????


HGS 239F  I seem to be quite good at remembering registration numbers for some reason.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


Welcome back!  Hope all is well.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

Think my favourite old car was my MG Midget, also British racing green. RDS 656R. Last time I checked with Swansea a few years back to see if it still existed it said it was red so someone must have resprayed it.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


Where you been?
Thought you'd pegged it!


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Wasn’t the 107E the short lived Ford Classic? A sort of bigger Anglia. I could be wrong, it is a LONG time ago


I bow to your knowledge sir. The one I had was the 123E, in duck egg green with the white roof and stripes along the side.
As you say, it was a long time ago. 😀


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2020)

https://images.app.goo.gl/LL5g6zbEjFwveNCq5

This was the colour.
Then I resprayed it------


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

We had that first rust bucket mini** till 1977 when, aged 30 I got my first company car.....a used white Escort 1100....SLP 418L.
The next car, 12 months later, was a brand new red Escort 1100. I picked it up from the showroom and felt like a millionaire.
After that, as I changed jobs i had lots of shiny, new, nice smelling cars.
**i sold that mini to a lad I worked with for £70.00. He had only had it a few weeks when there was a loud crash outside. He went out to find the car in his garden after a drunk had smashed into it.......that was the sad end of BNB 304B


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

Ooooo @classic33 Something better than snow 

We've had an earthquake. I was having a siesta earlier and thought someone had hit my house with their car or something but it was felt all over Crieff and Comrie.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooooo @classic33 Something better than snow
> 
> We've had an earthquake. I was having a siesta earlier and thought someone had hit my house with their car or something but it was felt all over Crieff and Comrie.
> View attachment 527903


Or Drago farted...


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Or Drago farted...


Dont be silly.
It was only 7.5 on the richter scale


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Wasn’t the 107E the short lived Ford Classic? A sort of bigger Anglia. I could be wrong, it is a LONG time ago


I worked with a guy that owned one of those. It was his baby. Bright red....it gleamed. He did so much to it eg bigger wheels, bigger shiny exhaust etc. it really was nice.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


Welcome back numbnuts 👏


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Admit it. You missed us.





BoldonLad said:


> Missed you





Dirk said:


> Where you been?
> Thought you'd pegged it!





PaulSB said:


> Welcome back numbnuts 👏



Sometimes one has to step outside the box just to see what you really need want in your life


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Jun 2020)

Just back from a short, (at times) sunny, (at times) wet and (always) blustery ride to find I've landed in some alternative retro version of Top Gear. 🚗🏎🚙


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


>



Welcome back, we have missed you.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooooo @classic33 Something better than snow
> 
> We've had an earthquake. I was having a siesta earlier and thought someone had hit my house with their car or something but it was felt all over Crieff and Comrie.
> View attachment 527903


_"Felt be several residents in Comrie and Crieff"_, were you one of the seven?
Ardrossan, Ayrshire have had three this month.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Just back from a short, (at times) sunny, (at times) wet and (always) blustery ride to find I've landed in some alternative retro version of Top Gear. 🚗🏎🚙



We'll have to start a discussion on Ron Hill tracksters (with the Red stripe down the legs and foot stirrups) Smellie Helly's, and Silver Shadows Ian, I'm sure they'll find it fascinating


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2020)

The cs_1000 is back home.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Been given a new Camelbak for SAR work, so spent an hour tidying and and sorting my kit before reloading the Volvo.


One hump or two.


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We'll have to start a discussion on Ron Hill tracksters (with the Red stripe down the legs and foot stirrups) Smellie Helly's, and Silver Shadows Ian, I'm sure they'll find it fascinating


Oh my! I've had all of those!
In fact, still got a Helly from the mid 90s. It's seen better days, but can't bear to part. Wonder if you can still get Tracksters ...? 🤔


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2020)

Why are they not called *Dromedarybak or a **Bactrianbak*


Can you tell I had to google those.


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We'll have to start a discussion on Ron Hill tracksters (with the Red stripe down the legs and foot stirrups) Smellie Helly's, and Silver Shadows Ian, I'm sure they'll find it fascinating




Ron Hill Tracksters, Pam shorted a pair for me a while back, put one of the stirrups back on 90 degree out. One of her most endearing traits is I never know what is going to happen next in this house.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My first car was an Austin mini. Mustard colour. OOL 318x.


Not Blue!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We'll have to start a discussion on Ron Hill tracksters (with the Red stripe down the legs and foot stirrups) Smellie Helly's, and *Silver Shadows *Ian, I'm sure they'll find it fascinating


I've a pair of those on the floor, four foot from me, at present.


----------



## monkers (6 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @monkers a friend of mine is considering the top of the range Emonda. It would be interesting to read your views so I can pass them on to her.



Hi Paul. You'll appreciate this is tricky. I've only ridden one of the Emonda range, and then only briefly in windy conditions. I've only returned to cycling after a long break of some 30 years, and then all with one bike in my second wave.

I'll relate to you what I've found on the 5 bikes that I've ridden in the last 4 weeks.
1 Liv Alight 3 commuter bike. Fit for purpose, not what your friend will be looking for at all.

2 Cube Axial WS. It has female geometry. Potentially a really good bike. It has a lightweight aluminium alloy frame, well finished. It weighs 9.7 kg with pedals. I like the compact feel of this bike, and the slightly narrow small drop bars. I found it to be fast, accelerative, a good hill climber, safe on fast descents, and above all fizzy and fun. For me it gave a great balance between having some fizz when you wanted a fast bike and being comfortable when you wanted to just take it steady. The carbon forks were good at reducing bar shake, though the headset rattled loose a couple of times and needed resetting - I found that easy to do, just a little annoying. This bike has rim brakes and is Shimano Claris equipped. If anyone considers one of these, they simply must have a better chain fitted from new, the supplied one is incorrect fitment and causes fast wear of the geartrain. I'd happily buy another Cube, but I'd buy one with better Shimano kit.

3 Trek Domane S4 - all carbon and Tiagra equipped. This looked gorgeous in the 2017 colours. The colour and finish just fabulous. It has a frame design feature called isospeed. Despite the racey looks, this bike is built for comfort, other than the unyielding saddle that is. After reading the reviews where the words 'smooth riding' kept appearing, I thought that to be a good thing. What I hadn't appreciated was that 'smooth riding' is a reviewer's eupehmism for 'no fun'. For someone wanting a great looking bike for touring in comfort, then jobs a good'un. However I didn't like it, the sensation was strange. For me the NVH insulation through the saddle left a bike that felt numb, yet through the bars was still a shaker over bumps. Imagine if you will a road bike with a 42 tyre on the back and a 23 on the front and you might understand me, it just felt somehow unbalanced in terms of sensation. I returned it the next morning, a bit reluctantly because visually the thing is bike porn in those colours. 

4 Liv Avail SL2 disc. It has an aluminium frame and carbon forks. It has Tiagra geartrain and Giant hydraulic brakes, It all works very well. I've only nipped this round the block as it's my friend's bike. It can be fast, it can be comfortable, but the standard fit saddle lacks compliance in my opinion. Good alrounder though.

5 Trek Emonda SL4. This is my latest bike. I'll start with a caution. The other four have a standard frame seat tube / seat post arrangement. The Emonda isn't like this. The Cube and Domane were both 56s as is my Emonda, but the unusual arrangement meant that I really only needed a 54. A 54 wasn't available at my LBS, so I bought the 56 and chopped it down, both seat tube and seat post to make it fit me. If your friend decides on an Emonda, they simply have to swing a leg over before committing to buy one, buy one size down from what they think, or otherwise take the decision to take a hacksaw to it as I did. The Emonda is available in numerous configurations and frame materials and weights, so it's necessary to do the homework. My bike has an H2 series all carbon frame. It's beautifully made and finished. Mine is in 2018 colour of matt black with white and grey detailing. It looks purposeful rather than beautiful I'd say.

I've only done about ten miles on it so far. It's been really windy here, I did 7 of those miles this morning against strong head winds. It feels a bigger bike than the Cube it has replaced, but then it doesn't have female geometry. It is more smooth riding than the Cube without the feeling of detachment that the Domane had. It is certainly better at dealing with coarse tarmace and the rutted roads than the aluminium alloy Cube, it almost sprung itself out of the deepest ruts by comparison. It certainly has a turn of speed, but I was missing power at the bottom of each pedal stroke as this ride was before I cut it.

I haven't ridden it since today, it had so many stupid stickers on and bits of duct tape that it's taken me more time to remove those than it took to modify the frame. ''Warning this product contains wheels'' and other stupidly unnecessary tamperproof labels - be advised.

I'm happy to reply to you at further length when I've done a few more miles on it in better conditions. Obviously I've decided to keep it, as it's not returnable now.

Summary - most fun, I'll have to say the Cube. Most comfortable, the Domane. Best compromise of the two, the Emonda.

If I wanted to try something else? Well they now make an aluminium alloy superlight version of the Emonda with carbon forks, I'd love to give one of those a go, say in SL5 Shimano105 form with hydraulic discs and female geometry. I reckon that would be quite a blast.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2020)

We've just had a big thunderstorm with forked lightning and torrential rain. Went on for nearly an hour.
Now cooking a mushroom stroganoff for tea.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

A few of you might be getting an envelope soon, demanding money be paid.










You did of course remember to tell them you no longer owned it?


----------



## GM (6 Jun 2020)

First cars...

Ford Consul Mk 1 £20 bought 1967
Ford Cortina Mk 1 £375 ELO 551C bought 1967
Ford Anglia ( like Paulus's one in black) ML 6554 bought 1969
Austin 1100 bought 1971
VW Beetle 1303 Texas Yellow PLC 723L bought brand new cup final day 1973. Loved that car.
VW Derby ( for wifey to learn to drive in ) bought 1980
VW Golf Lhasa Green bought 1982
VW Jetta bought 1988
Honda Civic bought 2001
Nissan Qashqai bought 2007


@monkers, I learnt to drive in a Vauxhall Viva, great little car. Big Motown fan as well!




Paulus said:


> We've just had a big thunderstorm with forked lightning and torrential rain. Went on for nearly an hour.



We certainly needed it, I had to go out in it to rescue Mrs GM from M & S


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> A few of you might be getting an envelope soon, demanding money be paid.
> View attachment 527921
> 
> View attachment 527923
> ...


SLP.......company car 
Cant imagine it still exists.


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2020)

To start of with I never bothered with a car, I rode motorbikes through the 1970's, passed my car test in 1982 and only drove vans small lorries and the occasional hire car till 2012 when I brought an old Ford KA, current car is a Suzuki Swift.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Cube Axial WS. It has female geometry. Potentially a really good bike. It has a lightweight aluminium alloy frame, well finished. It weighs 9.7 kg with pedals. I like the compact feel of this bike, and the slightly narrow small drop bars. I found it to be fast, accelerative, a good hill climber, safe on fast descents, and above all fizzy and fun. For me it gave a great balance between having some fizz when you wanted a fast bike and being comfortable when you wanted to just take it steady. The carbon forks were good at reducing bar shake, though the headset rattled loose a couple of times and needed resetting - I found that easy to do, just a little annoying. This bike has rim brakes and is Shimano Claris equipped. If anyone considers one of these, they simply must have a better chain fitted from new, the supplied one is incorrect fitment and causes fast wear of the geartrain. I'd happily buy another Cube, but I'd buy one with better Shimano kit.


I love my little Cube. Real bargain bike in my view. Got it from Chain Reaction's sale reduced from £700 to £450. Set up perfectly on arrival and now has over 4,000 flawless miles on it. Things shouldn't really shake loose on bikes if they've had a PDI check and given a quick check over again when you get them.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I love my little Cube. Real bargain bike in my view. Got it from Chain Reaction's sale reduced from £700 to £450. Set up perfectly on arrival and now has over 4,000 flawless miles on it. Things shouldn't really shake loose on bikes if they've had a PDI check and given a quick check over again when you get them.
> 
> View attachment 527961



Gorgeous bike Mo.


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2020)

Car wise I have bought and sold over 4000, breaks my wallet to think of some I should have kept. First car after passing my test a few months after my 17th birthday was a mk2 Jaguar.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Car wise I have bought and sold over 4000, breaks my wallet to think of some I should have kept. First car after passing my test a few months after my 17th birthday was a mk2 Jaguar.



4000


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2020)

I have only had a grand total of 6 cars.

I spent years in Brum without a car as I didn't need one. The buses were so good.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have only had a grand total of 6 cars.
> 
> I spent years in Brum without a car as I didn't need one. The buses were so good.


I haven't actually counted. I did like cars when I was younger and maybe changed more frequently than now.

Mini, Datsun Cherry, MG Midget, Vauxhall Chevette, Vauxhall Carlton, Talbot Sunbeam, couple of Subarus, Peugeot 309, 405 and 206. 3 Yaris's. So quite a few looking back. Favourite for fun and to look at was the Midget. Most reliable and brilliant on bad roads the Subarus I think. The Toyotas have been very reliable too. Lots of luck with cars I think. I think I have been pretty fortunate with all mine. The Peugeot 405 probably the least reliable. I remember it had overheating problems.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> SLP.......company car
> Cant imagine it still exists.


You might need a better excuse than that.

Date of last V5C (logbook) issued
28 July 1983


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2020)

I've lost count of the number of cars and motorbikes I've had over the years but I know it's more than 40 and less than 4000.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've lost count of the number of cars and motorbikes I've had over the years but I know it's more than 40 and less than 4000.


I have had 5 motorbikes of various makes and sizes, ranging from 50cc to 750cc, and 8 motorcars. Plus a Reliant Regal.


----------



## monkers (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I love my little Cube. Real bargain bike in my view. Got it from Chain Reaction's sale reduced from £700 to £450. Set up perfectly on arrival and now has over 4,000 flawless miles on it. Things shouldn't really shake loose on bikes if they've had a PDI check and given a quick check over again when you get them.
> 
> View attachment 527961




I would have been very happy with mine too, but I became frustrated with mismatched parts that Cube supplied on mine. I've been mulling it over this weekend as I liked it. I'm tempted to go buy it back from the LBS, and fit an entry Campy groupset. Then I believe it would be a really enjoyable little bike.

I think your bike is the next one up in the range from mine isn't it Mo? Is your's Sora equipped?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I would have been very happy with mine too, but I became frustrated with mismatched parts that Cube supplied on mine. I've been mulling it over this weekend as I liked it. I'm tempted to go buy it back from the LBS, and fit an entry Campy groupset. Then I believe it would be a really enjoyable little bike.
> 
> I think your bike is the next one up in the range from mine isn't it Mo? Is your's Sora equipped?


Yes. Sora with a triple chainset which is unusual these days but I like it.


----------



## gavroche (6 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I would have been very happy with mine too, but I became frustrated with mismatched parts that Cube supplied on mine. I've been mulling it over this weekend as I liked it. I'm tempted to go buy it back from the LBS, and fit an entry Campy groupset. Then I believe it would be a really enjoyable little bike.
> 
> I think your bike is the next one up in the range from mine isn't it Mo? Is your's Sora equipped?


I don't think there is that much difference between group sets really. Both my Cube and Allez are on Claris and my Roubaix Elite is on 105 and frankly, all three bikes change gears smoothly. The 105 may not require so much movement on the lever but that's about it.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> I don't think there is that much difference between group sets really. Both my Cube and Allez are on Claris and my Roubaix Elite is on 105 and frankly, all three bikes change gears smoothly. The 105 may not require so much movement on the lever but that's about it.


Yep. Not as much difference as you would expect for the price difference. I’ve only got Ultegra on my Specialized Ruby but can’t say I find it all that much better to be honest.


----------



## monkers (6 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Not as much difference as you would expect for the price difference. I’ve only got Ultegra on my Specialized Ruby but can’t say I find it all that much better to be honest.



...and @gavroche

I'm sure all of them are fine with matched parts - on the Cube mine were not according to the Shimano website. On top of that the front changer was faulty - that little channel that the cable is clamped into by that little oval chrome plate was missing on mine, resulting in incurable cable slip. I ordered and paid for a new front changer, but it didn't arrive. To keep the bike running I cut an accommodating groove in there myself. The incorrectly supplied chain caused three teeth to be stripped from the 50T chainwheel. It just felt like the problems were not going to end, I just wanted to get on it and ride it. I phoned the supplying dealer who seemed to be showing indifference, then I was suckered in by the Trek Domane, a bike I bought without trying one, only to dislike the ride, and the back wheel breaking up on the ride home.

My problems were all compounded by the shortage of available bikes in my size and price range.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> I don't think there is that much difference between group sets really.


I don't know.
I think the 11 speed Di2 on my Focus is slightly better than the 8 speed Claris on my Dawes.
But then again, that may be purely subjective.


----------



## dickyknees (6 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> A turbo.


And a very good one too.


----------



## Drago (6 Jun 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2020)

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.


Night Mary Elle


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Jun 2020)

Evening all. No cycling for me today , too windy and wet. Tried to go for a walk but still got wet. So I will list my car buying history. First car, triumph spitfire then moved on to a tr7. Got married and started work for Peugeot, then had two Vauxhall novas and bought a new car for the one and only time , a Peugeot 106. Had a child and traded my 106 for a year old 306. Then Peugeot introduced a car leasing scheme and for next 25 years I had a new car every 6000 miles , so on average I had two new cars a year. Peugeot 306s, 206s , 207s,208s , 2008s ( plus the odd DS 4 ) and finally 308s came and went. Made redundant in June 2019, left the company after buying my last lease car because it was it was sold at bottom book price less 30%. So now own a 18 month old Peugeot 308 with 18 thousand miles on the clock . It’s a good car and I really like it and I will drive it until it dies but it is a little fuddy . My next/last lol car will have to be a more fun so something like a Mazda mx5 or Toyota Gt86


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> 4000



Busy car dealer, I had my first car site when I was about 20 and a second one by 23, by 30 I realised I hated every bit of it, long days, 7 days a week, staff worries, massive overheads, I was basically burnt out. Got out at 33 moved to Lincolnshire for the simple life and to give us all some space.


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2020)

Our large underground water tank which on Thursday was empty is now full, thanks to the rain.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

I've been catching up with the posts, lots of car nostalgia 🚗
Although as a young man living in Brum I did spend a year making the Allegro at Longbridge ( or " the Austin" as it was known) I've never owned or driven a car apart from the driving lessons I took before I passed my test)
Have a lovely peaceful day folks
￼￼￼ 🌞🏃‍♂️🚶‍♂️🚲


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Jun 2020)

Mornin' all.
As dull, damp and dreary as Baldrick's handkerchief today.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2020)

good morning people, it looks like a better morning, suns shinning and its not so cold.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2020)

Morning all, 
Should be out for a ride with a mate of mine later on. 
The dog has been sick overnight .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jun 2020)

Morning all. Managed to sleep until nearly 6 this morning, normally I’m awake by 4. Wish I could manage this every morning.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Busy car dealer, I had my first car site when I was about 20 and a second one by 23, by 30 I realised I hated every bit of it, long days, 7 days a week, staff worries, massive overheads, I was basically burnt out. Got out at 33 moved to Lincolnshire for the simple life and to give us all some space.


Good that you had your head screwed on.
AND of course that you obviously made enough profit to move to a nicer life. Over the years I have known quite a few people who were hard workers and 'good' at what they did.......but lost money and got in serious trouble eg I know 2 builders that went bust and lost their own houses. They were both mates with a 3rd builder who made good and ended up with a lovely big detatched house.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

What day is it?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2020)

Good Morning fellow slackers and shirkers. Damp and cool here and no, not like Drago's Y fronts. 

Have a good day folks and stay safe.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2020)

WoWza..... what a good sleep that was. In bed and asleep for 2200ish and woke at 06.50. In that time I enjoyed 2 good pee breaks (its normally just 1).
Forcast has changed from 100%dry to 80% rain . Similar for the week ahead, it WAS forcast to be mainly dry&sunny......now it says rain most days 
So a re-think of todays plans are required. I will report back


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good Morning fellow slackers and shirkers. Damp and cool here and no, not like Drago's Y fronts.
> 
> Have a good day folks and stay safe.


Not that damp then ??


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2020)

Good morning people. It's rained overnight, very wet underfoot and is now grey with a very faint drizzle.

No plans for the day but decisions have to be made for a ride. Personally I'd stay home but I've arrangements to check in with a friend at 8.15 re possible ride. This person has struggled in recent weeks so I'm loathe to bail on her so I'm hoping she calls the ride off.

It's just the sort of weather which will soak us without really being aware of it.

@monkers - thank you. I enjoyed the read with my first coffee a bit earlier.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> As dull, damp and dreary as Baldrick's handkerchief today.


Quite cheerful then compared to a Drago's Y-fronts sort of day. 😄


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all. Managed to sleep until nearly 6 this morning, normally I’m awake by 4. Wish I could manage this every morning.


Speak to Mo and me about this.......☹️☹️ It's awful.


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> What day is it?



Yes.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Yes.


Thankyou


----------



## monkers (7 Jun 2020)

Good morning all - looks like a really good riding day today. 

The sorry carcass elevation sequence is complete, breakfast had and the first cup of Yorkyshire imbibed. I've actually been up ages but am enjoying reading something other than bike reviews etc. I've learned the reviewers' art of deceit, and I'll not be suckered into believing what they say. Ultimately it is the bigger bike makers who pay their salaries and they know it.

Will be a solo ride as friend Danni will be paragliding instead. This will feel like the first ride on the now destickered Emonda. My fingers are crossed, I can do without further bike woes. I think the chain looks a little slack, like it needs a link or two out, but I think paranoia might be getting to kick in. I'm going to try hard to ignore what I think I've seen.

There aren't many actual hills close to where I live, I'm sure many of you will identify our steepest of climbs as gentle slopes. In fact the steepest hill round here is man-made. It's the climb over a railway bridge of a disued railway. It's narrow and controlled by lights.

The sprint away from the lights from a standstill requires good acceleration, and this is where I valued the lightweight and compact little Cube. I could get out of the saddle, over the bars and the bike would seem not to hold up the traffic too badly. That will be one test for the Emonda today, another will be to try it on smooth roads to see if the carbon frame transmits enough feel to keep it interesting.

I can't return this bike, and I'm not well-enough off just to keep buying others, so it will have to be a keeper, But then having said that, if it doesn't reward me enough, I'll be trying to scrape the pennies together to buy my Cube back from the dealer as a second project bike - so don't be too surprised to see it make a comeback.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not that damp then ??




Def not that damp.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2020)

Morning. It's a bit 💨 up here but I have 

Some of the sideways gusts on higher ground scared me a bit. Normally a steady wind is fine but it seemed to be gusting from all directions and catching me out at times.

Will enjoy my Weetabix and banana now.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It's a bit 💨 up here but I have
> 
> Some of the sideways gusts on higher ground scared me a bit. Normally a steady wind is fine but it seemed to be gusting from all directions and catching me out at times.
> 
> ...




Well done Mo


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2020)

@Mo1959 - you've got some seriously long segments up there! 👏👏


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 - you've got some seriously long segments up there! 👏👏


.........and they felt it today! Lol.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I'll be trying to scrape the pennies together to buy my Cube back from the dealer as a second project bike - so don't be too surprised to see it make a comeback.


He'll maybe lock the door when he sees you coming in case you mutilate any more of his bikes!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Our large underground water tank which on Thursday was empty is now full, thanks to the rain.


Images of Jean de Florette spring to mind


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2020)

Ride plans postponed and we are checking in at 1.00pm. I think I might be wall climbing by then. If we go out it will be one hour on a hill climb repeat route I've devised. It's mainly for my friend's benefit. She wants to climb better and we all know what that means. 

I've been mentoring this lady. She asked for my help, now I'm far from expert, just a club rider but showed her what works for me. We changed many things; seat raised by 2cm, seat moved back, foot position changed, relaxed grip instead of clinging on for grim death etc. Plus loads of other bits.

The improvement in her cycling over three months is tremendous. She's now disappointed if we come home with less than 15 avg! Thursday we got home with 16.9avg over 36 flat miles - no tailwind. I nearly died on the front. 😄

As for climbing!! It's a worry! About a month ago my shoulder checks suddenly found her on my wheel instead of 50 metres back. I'm not sure I should do any more.......bad for my ego. 😏 I can drop her on a climb but it's eyeballs out stuff.

So the point of this little story. It's a great feeling when someone asks for advice but especially good when they try it and make the advice work. I'm not sure if what I offer is correct but it works for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> She's now disappointed if we come home with less than 15 avg!


Can you train me too then please?  Been a few years now..........pre bike crash and last sciatica since I normally averaged 15mph plus on my rides. You can only do what you can do I suppose.


----------



## gavroche (7 Jun 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde. Been up a good 45 minutes now and finishing my breakfast before taking Molly for her walk. Sky is grey today but no rain forecasted so I might go for a ride this afternoon.
Yesterday, whilst walking the dog I met somebody I used to teach French to about 25 years ago. He is a lawyer but now retired and as we got talking, he is also a keen cyclist and offered to go for a ride together when all is back to normal. He is only 2 years younger than me so hopefully, I will be able to keep up with him. Bye for now.


----------



## GM (7 Jun 2020)

Morning all....


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Can you train me too then please?  Been a few years now..........pre bike crash and last sciatica since I normally averaged 15mph plus on my rides. You can only do what you can do I suppose.


Yep. We all just do what we can. I always tell people we're all good cyclists, it's like life we all have different abilities.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2020)

Just got back from accompanying Mrs Tenkay on her 5k Club challenge. She smashed it! I was careful to hang back and not pace her so it's all her own effort. 
Pointed out a couple of places where a different line might be better but it's a great little route that I'm grabbing for myself 👍
It's her fastest 5k since her recent return to running after a 20 year layoff following knee replacement surgery. 
She's as happy as Larry, and I'm nervously watching my back 😁


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2020)

^^^ Excellent @Tenkaykev


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just got back from accompanying Mrs Tenkay on her 5k Club challenge. She smashed it! I was careful to hang back and not pace her so it's all her own effort.
> Pointed out a couple of places where a different line might be better but it's a great little route that I'm grabbing for myself 👍
> It's her fastest 5k since her recent return to running after a 20 year layoff following knee replacement surgery.
> She's as happy as Larry, and I'm nervously watching my back 😁


I am missing running but didn't think it was doing my back any favours. I might have a gentle try again over the winter months. Maybe every third day so plenty recovery and not do too much. Just enough to keep the CV system in good shape if we have a nasty winter and can't get any cycling.


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Can you train me too then please?  Been a few years now..........pre bike crash and last sciatica since I normally averaged 15mph plus on my rides. You can only do what you can do I suppose.




At my age I just don’t worry about my speed.I will admit if I am on 15 mile short ride I will give what I call a bit of stick and that’s because I can get in Strava top ten segments.Ihasten to add it is in the over seventy segments on Strava.Forget KOM I couldn’t even get in if there was one for under tens segment.

Usual average is around thirteen to thirteen and a half mph


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> I've been catching up with the posts, lots of car nostalgia 🚗
> Although as a young man living in Brum I did spend a year making the Allegro at Longbridge ( or " the Austin" as it was known) I've never owned or driven a car apart from the driving lessons I took before I passed my test)
> ...




Was the Allegro the car with a slightly odd steering wheel when it first came out?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2020)

I don't say I am a bimbler for nothing. I am slower than a slow thing.


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> good morning people, it looks like a better morning, suns shinning and its not so cold.



Think I am going to move ten miles west Dave r you get all the decent weather before it reaches me.It is p&+-%down here Mid afternoon yesterday we had a couple of claps of thunder along with a short period of torrential rain ☔️ ☔️


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> What day is it?


 

I had better not say Quite convinced when I got up it was Saturday


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> I had better not say Quite convinced when I got up it was Saturday


On Friday I was convinced it was Sunday. Now it is Sunday I'm not sure what day it feels like!


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Was the Allegro the car with a slightly odd steering wheel when it first came out?


Yes, I'm sure that it was. I worked in the Body Shop so never saw the fitting out of the vehicles. The Mini line was about ten foot away from my workstation, they looked even smaller as a body shell than the finished product, but seeing one today they were tiny!


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, I'm sure that it was. I worked in the Body Shop so never saw the fitting out of the vehicles. The Mini line was about ten foot away from my workstation, they looked even smaller as a body shell than the finished product, but seeing one today they were tiny!




Thought it was A mate of mine bought one even they first came out


----------



## postman (7 Jun 2020)

Well morning one and all..Gardening plans of a bit of weeding in the neighbour's garden,are shot to bits..everything is soaked. So just a bit of ironing.Yesterday i had no energy at all, very strange..I even fell asleep in the conservatory while reading.It seems it's going to be Weds or Thurs before the weather around here get better,,bike will be ready.I am going out,,it might be slow but i don't care,, i'm off out.


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> On Friday I was convinced it was Sunday. Now it is Sunday I'm not sure what day it feels like!


 



Don’t worry about it Mo just pick the day you like most.Dont walk in the news agents and complain he’s sold all the Sunday news papers.


----------



## gavroche (7 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Usual average is around thirteen to thirteen and a half mph


That sounds like me too.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2020)

Yesterday Mr WD said "shall we go shopping tomorrow ". "No" i said. "It's Sunday tomorrow " 

Today Mr WD got up. "We're going shopping today aren't we".


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Yesterday Mr WD said "shall we go shopping tomorrow ". "No" i said. "It's Sunday tomorrow "
> 
> Today Mr WD got up. "We're going shopping today aren't we".


Oh dear........just make the poor old dear some cake and keep him happy!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh dear........just make the poor old dear some cake and keep him happy!


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Think I am going to move ten miles west Dave r you get all the decent weather before it reaches me.It is p&+-%down here Mid afternoon yesterday we had a couple of claps of thunder along with a short period of torrential rain ☔ ☔



Its piddling down here now, have you sent the bad weather my way?  We had the thunder and heavy rain as well yesterday afternoon.


----------



## monkers (7 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Was the Allegro the car with a slightly odd steering wheel when it first came out?



Indeed, it was termed 'quartic' and came in for much derision. The Mk3 Cortina had a funny-shaped wheel too, but being Ford rather than BLMH nobody made a deal out of it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am missing running but didn't think it was doing my back any favours. I might have a gentle try again over the winter months. Maybe every third day so plenty recovery and not do too much. Just enough to keep the CV system in good shape if we have a nasty winter and can't get any cycling.



Mo, I've had lots of injuries over the years and spent a fair amount of money on Physio, so I can empathise with how you are feeling. Both Mrs Tenkay and I used to run quite long distances, and if you do that your body tends to become quite efficient at running long distances. This tends to lead to a relatively low leg lift, relaxed running style which does help to stave off a lot of injuries apart from the overuse ones.

I'm very sceptical about all the claims made over the years by the various running shoe manufacturers, believing that you don't need to spend a fortune on running shoes, just find what suits you and stick with it. A friend of ours who has been a keen runner since the 70's recently had both knees replaced with about six months between each operation. He was meticulous in following the rehab instructions hence the comparatively short time between operations. This friend is notoriously careful with his money and used to run in a beat up pair of old trainers. Our jaws dropped when following the last op he turned up at parkrun in a brand new pair of trainers, and they were the top of the range model. He'd done lots of research and chosen the most cushioned shoe available in order to help protect his new knees.

The shoes he went for were a brand called Hoka, to some they look a bit like clown shoes but they are extremely well cushioned and he's been back running without ill effect for a while now. This is what inspired Mrs Tenkay and gave her the confidence to start running again. She's doing really well, taking it steady and suffering no ill effects. They're not for everyone but I've since bought a pair and am very impressed. The unexpected bonus is that if I wear them on the turbo the soles grip the platform pedals so well that it's a bit like being clipped in!

Just thought I'd relay our experience as I know what it's like to miss running.


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Indeed, it was termed 'quartic' and came in for much derision. The Mk3 Cortina had a funny-shaped wheel too, but being Ford rather than BLMH nobody made a deal out of it.





That’s the one Thanks.


----------



## monkers (7 Jun 2020)

Danni and I had a most enjoyable bimble this morning on the new bikes. We covered about 15 miles in fairly relaxed style with a few sections of faster riding where the mood took us. We swapped bikes for the last couple of miles on the way back home, just to be able to compare.

We rode around Stokes Bay with it's great view of the Solent and the Isle of Wight, then around the harbour. Both of the nation's aircraft carriers were moored in the harbour in view from the 'funny little bridge' as we call it. Looking down into the water there were a large number of pretty big grey mullet swimming around, so I guess that must be a spawning ground for them.

And just for @Mo1959 here are some pics ...

Danni on her new Liv Avail SL2 complete with aircraft carriers in the background.







My new Trek Emonda SL4 ...






The bridge is a pedestrian, cyclepath combo. We always ride across it respectful of the rights of pedestrians. This morning a man was cycling on there at breakneck speed despite the number of people sightseeing from the bridge and the toodlers wandering about. He was loudly shouted at by pedestrians on the bridge in very plain language. He was abusive in reply - just what we as a body of cyclists need to hear (not).


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Danni and I had a most enjoyable bimble this morning on the new bikes. We covered about 15 miles in fairly relaxed style with a few sections of faster riding where the mood took us. We swapped bikes for the last couple of miles on the way back home, just to be able to compare.
> 
> We rode around Stokes Bay with it's great view of the Solent and the Isle of Wight, then around the harbour. Both of the nation's aircraft carriers were moored in the harbour in view from the 'funny little bridge' as we call it. Looking down into the water there were a large number of pretty big grey mullet swimming around, so I guess that must be a spawning ground for them.
> 
> ...


Lovely bikes........and a lovely place to live by the looks of it.


----------



## monkers (7 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lovely bikes........and a lovely place to live by the looks of it.



Thank you Mo. It is a pretty good place to live overall, relatively warm being south coast but with some strong sea breezes sometimes. I do get loch envy though when I see the countryside where you live.


----------



## monkers (7 Jun 2020)

@Drago

We seem to have discovered your boat (note name). 





To which I can only reply 'it's alright, we heard you the first time'.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2020)

Just back from a nice 21 miles. 

Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/Z5HpmR0B76


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Danni and I had a most enjoyable bimble this morning on the new bikes. We covered about 15 miles in fairly relaxed style with a few sections of faster riding where the mood took us. We swapped bikes for the last couple of miles on the way back home, just to be able to compare.
> 
> We rode around Stokes Bay with it's great view of the Solent and the Isle of Wight, then around the harbour. Both of the nation's aircraft carriers were moored in the harbour in view from the 'funny little bridge' as we call it. Looking down into the water there were a large number of pretty big grey mullet swimming around, so I guess that must be a spawning ground for them.
> 
> ...



Is that near the old Hasler Hospital?


----------



## monkers (7 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Is that near the old Hasler Hospital?



Indeed it is, we didn't pass Hasler today, though we do sometimes. I'll take pics to share with you the next time that I do.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, I'm sure that it was. I worked in the Body Shop so never saw the fitting out of the vehicles. The Mini line was about ten foot away from my workstation, they looked even smaller as a body shell than the finished product, but seeing one today they were tiny!


It was the stumpy ugly one that was often a sh*tty shade of brown.
I turned up for a new sales job and that was what they had for me. I told them "you have a week to change it or I am off". A week later I had a Cortina.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2020)

1100 it was really lashing down here......and quite cool. Nevertheless we decided to walk to the Spar and Co-op for some bits. So rain coats on, umbrella at the ready and we set off.
Within 10 minutes the sun was breaking through and we were sweating. 2 mile round trip and on the way back it cooled down again.
Breckie this morning was unusual (for us). It was what was left from the rice pud I made yesterday......very yummy


----------



## Notafettler (7 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mo, I've had lots of injuries over the years and spent a fair amount of money on Physio, so I can empathise with how you are feeling. Both Mrs Tenkay and I used to run quite long distances, and if you do that your body tends to become quite efficient at running long distances. This tends to lead to a relatively low leg lift, relaxed running style which does help to stave off a lot of injuries apart from the overuse ones.
> 
> I'm very sceptical about all the claims made over the years by the various running shoe manufacturers, believing that you don't need to spend a fortune on running shoes, just find what suits you and stick with it. A friend of ours who has been a keen runner since the 70's recently had both knees replaced with about six months between each operation. He was meticulous in following the rehab instructions hence the comparatively short time between operations. This friend is notoriously careful with his money and used to run in a beat up pair of old trainers. Our jaws dropped when following the last op he turned up at parkrun in a brand new pair of trainers, and they were the top of the range model. He'd done lots of research and chosen the most cushioned shoe available in order to help protect his new knees.
> 
> ...


So running is okay after knee replacement? Doctor and physio gave the impression it wouldn't be. Keep saying rugby is out as well. May ask for the operation now. Only the one knee so no problems waiting six months. Used to walk 20 miles before my knee went and I didn't have a dog, I think she would be very pleased with a 20 mile walk.


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2020)

The heavens have suddenly opened here in Poshshire. Summer is over and Autumn has begun!


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Indeed it is, we didn't pass Hasler today, though we do sometimes. I'll take pics to share with you the next time that I do.



I served at Hasler for about three years in the late 1960's early 1970's, I remember the old bridge.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Indeed, it was termed 'quartic' and came in for much derision. The Mk3 Cortina had a funny-shaped wheel too, but being Ford rather than BLMH nobody made a deal out of it.


My dad had a MK3 Cortina for a while. It drove like a battleship in rough water.


----------



## postman (7 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> The heavens have suddenly opened here in Poshshire. Summer is over and Autumn has begun!


I love British summer. It's the best day of the year.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2020)

Notafettler said:


> So running is okay after knee replacement? Doctor and physio gave the impression it wouldn't be. Keep saying rugby is out as well. May ask for the operation now. Only the one knee so no problems waiting six months. Used to walk 20 miles before my knee went and I didn't have a dog, I think she would be very pleased with a 20 mile walk.



Yes, opinions certainly have changed over the years as real life data have become available. 
The knee specialist remarked to my friend that runners in particular seemed to have denser bones and that made fitting the joints far more straightforward. 
He didn't recommend marathon training 🤔 but was happy for him to run parkrun etc. 
Running off road would certainly be kinder on the body, and well cushioned shoes such as I mentioned above. 
There was a time when heart surgery was followed by weeks of bedrest, now they get you up and about as soon as possible. A colleague at work had a heart attack, was taken into hospital, had two stents fitted and was home the same evening. 

Here's a link to an article about Dick Beardsley, a world class marathon runner with bilateral knee replacements. 

https://www.outsideonline.com/2182356/dick-beardsley-61-and-minus-two-knees-runs-better-you
Here's


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Jun 2020)

Afternoon all. My wife and I are just back from the sailing club. It’s the first time it’s been open since the lock down . Only limited numbers on site, everyone social distancing/hand washing etc , clubhouse is closed and no racing allowed yet. It all felt a little strange but good too, the first step in returning to some kind of normal. We will attempt to go for a walk in a min as it looks like it is stopping raining, hopefully we will do better than yesterday when we got 250 yards from the house, there was a big clap of thunder and the heaven’s opened and we got soaked lol 😂


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> My dad had a MK3 Cortina for a while. It drove like a battleship in rough water.



He didn't name it the " Compass Rose" by any chance?


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2020)

Hi
bit late, but the cars I have owned
Ford Anglia 
Ford Corsair 200GT
Ford 100 E
Austin A35 
Ford Transit
Land Rover series 2
Mini
Land Rover series 3
Mini Van
Mini car
Talbot Alpine
Fiat Mirafiori est
Ford Cortina est
Ford Granada est
Ford Granada hatchback
Ford Mondeo est


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> What day is it?


Today, same as Yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Yes.


Nay lad


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> He didn't name it the " Compass Rose" by any chance?


 

And if I remember correctly Jack Hawkins stared in a film Jack Hawkins was the skipper of an AirSea Rescue Vessel called the Compass Rose.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> And if I remember correctly Jack Hawkins stared in a film Jack Hawkins was the skipper of an AirSea Rescue Vessel called the Compass Rose.



The film was called " The Cruel Sea" 
Jack Hawkins was captain of a Corvette on convoy protection duty in the Atlantic during the second World War.


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> The film was called " The Cruel Sea"
> Jack Hawkins was captain of a Corvette on convoy protection duty in the Atlantic during the second World War.




That’s the one.Thats the second query you have been able to fill in the gaps for me.I remember going to see it at the Empire Cinema in Loughborough Cheers.🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2020)

Today's sawdust making, I am starting to enjoy this making things out of scrap.


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2020)

The bits of wood they are on is to stop getting the paving stained whilst creocote soaks it.


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2020)

Plenty of cars about now with squared off steering wheels may the Allegro was ahead of it's time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2020)

Just come of a family zoom meeting, Poole, Bournemouth, Leeds, Edinburgh, London, Bangkok. No audio / video delays or drop outs at all. 
Ain't technology amazing 😊


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Jun 2020)

First goosegog crumble of the season prepared and scoffed. Nom nom.
Suspect there won't be as many as I'd like this season, what with the bl**dy sawfly and (until now) lack of rain.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> First goosegog crumble of the season prepared and scoffed. Nom nom.
> Suspect there won't be as many as I'd like this season, what with the bl**dy sawfly and (until now) lack of rain.


Is that what causes the black scaly stuff on them?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning all - looks like a really good riding day today.
> 
> The sorry carcass elevation sequence is complete, breakfast had and the first cup of Yorkyshire imbibed. I've actually been up ages but am enjoying reading something other than bike reviews etc. I've learned the reviewers' art of deceit, and I'll not be suckered into believing what they say. Ultimately it is the bigger bike makers who pay their salaries and they know it.
> 
> ...


You could meet halfway.
From out of the sun!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XzeN3LE40nY


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2020)

Think cycling is going to get a little mention on Countryfile shortly.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that what causes the black scaly stuff on them?


I don't think so Mo. On my bushes (I think I can get away with that!) it's the sawfly larvae which do the damage by gorging on the leaves, not the fruit. But with the leaves being denuded, I figure the plant overall, including the fruit, will suffer.


----------



## monkers (7 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You could meet halfway.
> From out of the sun!
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XzeN3LE40nY




You may laugh, but Danni would actually fly that thing.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that what causes the black scaly stuff on them?


Do you mean the black spots which appear on the fruit?

If so this is gooseberry mildew.


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Notafettler (7 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, opinions certainly have changed over the years as real life data have become available.
> The knee specialist remarked to my friend that runners in particular seemed to have denser bones and that made fitting the joints far more straightforward.
> He didn't recommend marathon training 🤔 but was happy for him to run parkrun etc.
> Running off road would certainly be kinder on the body, and well cushioned shoes such as I mentioned above.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Notafettler (7 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi
> bit late, but the cars I have owned
> Ford Anglia
> Ford Corsair 200GT
> ...


Reliant Kitten Estate.....that's it gave up after that.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (7 Jun 2020)

Night Billy Joe.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Billy Joe.


Night Adrienne


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooooo @classic33 Something better than snow
> 
> We've had an earthquake. I was having a siesta earlier and thought someone had hit my house with their car or something but it was felt all over Crieff and Comrie.
> View attachment 527903


You never felt the previous one!


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2020)

Something to think about.


----------



## screenman (8 Jun 2020)

Morning all, I have a tip run booked for 9am today we had one last week but I did not read the blurb properly and when we turned up they were not accepting a lot of what we had in the car, such fun.


----------



## monkers (8 Jun 2020)

Good morning everyone. Sorry carcass elevation sequence complete.  ... just checking what the Met Office says we have in store for
today. A late morning ride looks tempting.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jun 2020)

Morning all, a sunny start here in the lands east of the Strathclyde Cumbrians. I read recently that Cumbria and Cymru are the same word, also to be found in the isles of Cumbrae in the Clyde. Meaning something like homeland of fellow countrymen.


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jun 2020)

A quicl good morning (tp prove I am up) as I have am errand to run.
I will report back later.
Have a good one peeps.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A cooler but sunny day lies ahead, with the promise of a little bicycle trip this evening. Mrs Tenkay has baked a cake to take, and strict social distancing will be observed. It will be interesting to see if all the time I've spent on the turbo these last couple of months translates into easier cycling in the real world.
Have a lovely peaceful day folks
🚲🚶‍♂️🏃‍♂️


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2020)

Good morning. Today IS shopping day.

Dull and overcast here. I do hope it clears up a bit. Stay safe folks


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Jun 2020)

Mornin' all.
Washing's on the line. That should put paid to the rain-free day forecast.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jun 2020)

Morning all fellow wheezers. 
Out with the dog soon, meeting a friend and his mutt for a walk across the fields with a stop for takeaway coffees and croissants.
Saturday's torrential rain showed up a problem with the skylight as there was water pouring in from one corner. I will get up on the roof and investigate later and while I am up there I'll clean out the gutters. 
No bike riding today.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> I will get up on the roof and investigate later and while I am up there I'll clean out the gutters.


I get vertigo going up a step ladder.....no way I would go up on a roof!


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> Washing's on the line. That should put paid to the rain-free day forecast.



I've got a line full of towels out so you're probably right.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Got to give MrsDs box a good seeing to first thing.
The ivy is overgrowing it and she can't see the birdies feeding.
Off out to Barny after.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jun 2020)

Enjoyed another fine pre breakfast binocular wander earlier, within 10 minutes of leaving the house I’d seen 2 dippers, 3 roe deer, a tree creeper and watched a male blackbird feeding 3 fledglings on the ground, not a bad start. Later saw a jay and heard lots of whitethroats but couldn’t manage to see any.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2020)




----------



## GM (8 Jun 2020)

Morning all...I've just won 1/4 million pounds playing Who wants to be a millionaire online on my tablet. If only it were for real I'd buy you all a new bike, even another new one for Monkers!  
Another busy day beckons, stay safe peeps! 🌈


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Something to think about.
> View attachment 528331


A fascinating subject. I’m puzzled why this image talks about ‘the Scots’ as if they were one people. I’d say they were 5, basically 4 quarters centred on Stirling, top left are Scots, top right Picts, bottom right including Edinburgh originally British then Anglo-Saxon, bottom left including Glasgow British Welsh. And bordered to the North and West by Vikings.
I wish I knew where I was from, the only bit I know for certain is on my mother’s side, her Dad was Devon and her Mum the Anglo-Saxon bit of Pembrokeshire, the Pembrokeshire Englishry as it was known.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed another fine pre breakfast binocular wander earlier, within 10 minutes of leaving the house I’d seen 2 dippers, 3 roe deer, a tree creeper and watched a male blackbird feeding 3 fledglings on the ground, not a bad start. Later saw a jay and heard lots of whitethroats but couldn’t manage to see any.


I love the little Treecreepers. Saw one the other day on my morning walk.


----------



## monkers (8 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all...I've just won 1/4 million pounds playing Who wants to be a millionaire online on my tablet. If only it were for real I'd buy you all a new bike, even *another new one for Monkers!*
> Another busy day beckons, stay safe peeps! 🌈



I've been a cyclist again now since May 13th, so I'm not due my fourth one until Wednesday. 

Actually life with the Emonda is good, I think this one is a keeper.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed another fine pre breakfast binocular wander earlier, within 10 minutes of leaving the house I’d seen 2 dippers, 3 roe deer, a tree creeper and watched a male blackbird feeding 3 fledglings on the ground, not a bad start. Later saw a jay and heard lots of whitethroats but couldn’t manage to see any.


Jealous of you flick.
Is it Lothian you live?
I assume very rural ?
Where we live USED to be rural but in the 70s was designated a 'new town' and within short time the population went from 60,000 to 250,000. Our house was surrounded by open land and farms. All gone now. OK tbf as far as estates go SOME of it is well thought out but the fact is they destroyed all that beautiful land and wiped oit all the wild life.
Very very sad.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jun 2020)

Reporting back for duty.
1st errand done.

A question for you........
When you do your weekly shop, do you sanitise every single item?
Or maybe none ?
I do every item. Until today when I thought......hang about.....many of these items are palletised and not been touched by humans. So I concentrated on other items and just gave the palletised ones a quick wipe down.


----------



## screenman (8 Jun 2020)

Back from the tip run, they are not taking old engine oil at the moment so that came back with us for the second time, a 32 mile round trip I suppose is one of the things about living rural


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Reporting back for duty.
> 1st errand done.
> 
> A question for you........
> ...


Nope. I'm a bit blasé about shopping. I do the social distancing when in, get home and put shopping away and give my hands a wash and that's it. Likewise with any mail or parcels. They get opened and then hands washed.


----------



## pawl (8 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that what causes the black scaly stuff on them?



Don’t no.My old dad used to tell me a grape is a gooseberry with its hair shaved off.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you........
> When you do your weekly shop, do you sanitise every single item?
> Or maybe none ?
> I do every item. Until today when I thought......hang about.....many of these items are palletised and not been touched by humans. So I concentrated on other items and just gave the palletised ones a quick wipe down.



I sanitise my hands as soon as I get back to the car and again at home, but do nothing to the shopping or the mail.....
so far so good


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Jealous of you flick.
> Is it Lothian you live?
> I assume very rural ?
> Where we live USED to be rural but in the 70s was designated a 'new town' and within short time the population went from 60,000 to 250,000. Our house was surrounded by open land and farms. All gone now. OK tbf as far as estates go SOME of it is well thought out but the fact is they destroyed all that beautiful land and wiped oit all the wild life.
> Very very sad.


I live on the edge of Edinburgh next to the Pentlands. The city centre is only about 5 miles away and air, traffic, and local barracks firing range noise is ever present but in many respects it feels very rural. We are very lucky. Locally I’ve seen otters, kingfishers, ospreys, badgers, cuckoos and barn owls.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I sanitise my hands as soon as I get back to the car and again at home, but do nothing to the shopping or the mail.....
> so far so good


Same here.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Reporting back for duty.
> 1st errand done.
> 
> A question for you........
> ...


I do wear gloves when doing the shopping, but that is it. Once the stuff is put away I wash my hands before touching anything else.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2020)

Just washed the car.................... it will be raining soon sorry


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Today IS shopping day.
> 
> Dull and overcast here. I do hope it clears up a bit. Stay safe folks


But it's not Sunday!!


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2020)

There's someone missing!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> But it's not Sunday!!




Thank God. At least he realised it was Monday today. That is progress I suppose.


----------



## monkers (8 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank God. At least he realised it was Monday today. That is progress I suppose.



Does the day change at midnight or noon? I can never remember.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Does the day change at midnight or noon? I can never remember.




Are you on some kind of medication?


----------



## monkers (8 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you on some kind of medication?



Yes actually 😄 But that's not what's responsible, I'm just naturally daft.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just washed the car.................... it will be raining soon sorry



Thats OK I'm back from my ride.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Reporting back for duty.
> 1st errand done.
> 
> A question for you........
> ...



Don’t sanitize any of the shopping?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A fascinating subject. I’m puzzled why this image talks about ‘the Scots’ as if they were one people. I’d say they were 5, basically 4 quarters centred on Stirling, top left are Scots, top right Picts, bottom right including Edinburgh originally British then Anglo-Saxon, bottom left including Glasgow British Welsh. And bordered to the North and West by Vikings.
> I wish I knew where I was from, the only bit I know for certain is on my mother’s side, her Dad was Devon and her Mum the Anglo-Saxon bit of Pembrokeshire, the Pembrokeshire Englishry as it was known.


Traced both sides back to this side o'Pennines, East and North Ridings, even got towns and places named after them. One even has a Scottish connection to it!

It was more the West Yorkshire DNA being unique in the entire UK.

As for where you're from, a "birds and the bees" talk would be of little use now, so I'll not bother you with that.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Reporting back for duty.
> 1st errand done.
> 
> A question for you........
> ...




I don't sanitize anything. I just make sure I wash my hands after I have been shopping. You can get a bit too anal about things.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2020)

Barby the destination this morning, 62 miles the journey. My Good lady was up and about a bit earlier than usual and I was able to get out a bit earlier, that gave me time to ride a bit further this morning. I decided on a route I hadn't ridden for a while and headed out to Barby, I turned past the water Tower and did the descent down to the A45 crossed the road and picked up my regular route from Willoughby through Long Itchington, up Hunningham hill to the leamington road where I turned right through Ryton and Woolston to ride into Coventry through Binley Woods and home. A cool grey morning with a gentle breeze, but dry and not as cold as it was over the weekend. In the end it was a good morning on the bike and I wasn't too late home.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/50394198


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Reporting back for duty.
> 1st errand done.
> 
> A question for you........
> ...



No, I don't sanatize anything.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Reporting back for duty.
> 1st errand done.
> 
> A question for you........
> ...


I do peel bananas now though.


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2020)

Dusted off my 1996 Saracen. It's heavy, it's lardy, but it's comfy, equipped with dynahub, guards and a big luggage box on the back. Slow and comfortable bimbling is what my future holds.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> I do peel bananas now though.


I have never thought of doing that. I may try it next time I eat one.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have never thought of doing that. I may try it next time I eat one.


Your throwing away the part that's best for you, if you peel them.


----------



## 12boy (8 Jun 2020)

At the end of March had bloodwork for annual physical and learned I am in the diabetic range and cholesterol way too high. Coming in at a porky 163 lbs with a 34 " waist at 5'8". Felt ok but my phone review with my Doc said drugs or diet, your choice. Diet may not work. I can't up my exercise level much so it was minimize animal fat (cream, butter, cheese, beef and pork) and cut down on the cup of nuts I was eating daily. Also reduce carbs drastically, eating primarily whole grain stuff now, and no candy. On the other hand, I've increased veg and fish. Results are now flirting with 150 lbs and waist is 31". Unfortunately I have lost some muscle mass and am now being told if I shaved my beard, got a good tan and wore a dhoti, I could be Ghandi. I've also noticed that when we lose weight when older, the body shrinks but the skin does not. Anyway, another blood test at the end of June and I will learn if this has worked. Surprisingly, to me at least, I am no hungrier and have about the same energy. The restaurant restrictions have been a big help in this since here they are pretty much judged on quantity of food served and avoiding reztaurant fare h as helped a lot!


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2020)

Methinks youthinks me joking

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/can-you-eat-banana-peel


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your throwing away the part that's best for you, if you peel them.


'ang abaart.....you just said you peel them.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> At the end of March had bloodwork for annual physical and learned I am in the diabetic range and cholesterol way too high. Coming in at a porky 163 lbs with a 34 " waist at 5'8". Felt ok but my phone review with my Doc said drugs or diet, your choice. Diet may not work. I can't up my exercise level much so it was minimize animal fat (cream, butter, cheese, beef and pork) and cut down on the cup of nuts I was eating daily. Also reduce carbs drastically, eating primarily whole grain stuff now, and no candy. On the other hand, I've increased veg and fish. Results are now flirting with 150 lbs and waist is 31". Unfortunately I have lost some muscle mass and am now being told if I shaved my beard, got a good tan and wore a dhoti, I could be Ghandi. I've also noticed that when we lose weight when older, the body shrinks but the skin does not. Anyway, another blood test at the end of June and I will learn if this has worked. Surprisingly, to me at least, I am no hungrier and have about the same energy. The restaurant restrictions have been a big help in this since here they are pretty much judged on quantity of food served and avoiding reztaurant fare h as helped a lot!



Well done.


----------



## Notafettler (8 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Does the day change at midnight or noon? I can never remember.


Although not the same, due to lockdown I cannot remember what day it is. Until its Sunday. Then I get a phone call "are you going to fetch your Sunday dinner"!
Then I know.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Reporting back for duty.
> 1st errand done.
> 
> A question for you........
> ...


I sanitize the trolley handle and my hands when I go in. After I've been through the checkout and reloaded the trolley I sanitize before handling my wallet. This is Aldi so I then have to pack the shopping bags, load the car boot, return the trolley. Then I sanitize again before getting in the car. When I get home I wash my hands, put shopping away, wash any fresh fruit or veg which is not in a sealed bag and finally wash my hands again...........then I have a cuppa and sit down!!!!

Fortunately I don't go in many shops but I sanitize on entry and exit.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's someone missing!


It's me. I'm here. Had a ride and now fixing a broken gutter.

Back later.


----------



## dickyknees (8 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> The cs_1000 is back home.
> View attachment 527914


Have you found a supply of plastic cones yet?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2020)

It's been a nice day here. Far sunnier and warmer than they said it was going to be.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's been a nice day here. Far sunnier and warmer than they said it was going to be.


Yes. Turned out nice here too, but couldn’t talk myself into a spin. Had another walk though and stopped for a long chat with a neighbour along the road on the way. Passed the afternoon nicely.


----------



## screenman (8 Jun 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Have you found a supply of plastic cones yet?



? Have I missed something.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes. Turned out nice here too, but couldn’t talk myself into a spin. Had another walk though and stopped for a long chat with a neighbour along the road on the way. Passed the afternoon nicely.




I couldn't be arsed to get out after going the shopping.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's me. I'm here. Had a ride and now fixing a broken gutter.
> 
> Back later.


You can of course prove all that, especially the first two!


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 'ang abaart.....you just said you peel them.


Now, and only while this overuse of hand creams/gels is going on. They ruin the taste entirely.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I couldn't be arsed to get out after going the shopping.


I thought women liked going shopping. Or is that just for bloomers clothes?


----------



## pawl (8 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed another fine pre breakfast binocular wander earlier, within 10 minutes of leaving the house I’d seen 2 dippers, 3 roe deer, a tree creeper and watched a male blackbird feeding 3 fledglings on the ground, not a bad start. Later saw a jay and heard lots of whitethroats but couldn’t manage to see any.




No Partridge in a pear tree then.


----------



## pawl (8 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I live on the edge of Edinburgh next to the Pentlands. The city centre is only about 5 miles away and air, traffic, and local barracks firing range noise is ever present but in many respects it feels very rural. We are very lucky. Locally I’ve seen otters, kingfishers, ospreys, badgers, cuckoos and barn owls.




Not heard a Cuckoo in my neck of the woods this year.Thrushes also missing from the garden this year.


----------



## dickyknees (8 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> ? Have I missed something.


Sorry, it was regarding the Cateye turbo. I’ve mashed the plastic cones holding the rear wheel and wondered if you knew where to get replacements.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Jun 2020)

This afternoon I was in an online meeting during which I 'signed up' for ten days w*rk. This may lead to a further six months next year. 

I'll get my coat.


----------



## screenman (8 Jun 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Sorry, it was regarding the Cateye turbo. I’ve mashed the plastic cones holding the rear wheel and wondered if you knew where to get replacements.



When they got mashed I just stopped using them, forgot all about them to be honest.


----------



## screenman (8 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> This afternoon I was in an online meeting during which I 'signed up' for ten days w*rk. This may lead to a further six months next year.
> 
> I'll get my coat.



Blimey, you are brave coming on here with that statement, 97 people have just blocked you.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought women liked going shopping. Or is that just for bloomers clothes?




I am not keen on shopping


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Blimey, you are brave coming on here with that statement, 97 people have just blocked you.


As they rightly should.

Thinking of changing my status to apprentice retiree. Part-time, lightweight, fraudulent retiree maybe?


----------



## pawl (8 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I sanitize the trolley handle and my hands when I go in. After I've been through the checkout and reloaded the trolley I sanitize before handling my wallet. This is Aldi so I then have to pack the shopping bags, load the car boot, return the trolley. Then I sanitize again before getting in the car. When I get home I wash my hands, put shopping away, wash any fresh fruit or veg which is not in a sealed bag and finally wash my hands again...........then I have a cuppa and sit down!!!!
> 
> Fortunately I don't go in many shops but I sanitize on entry and exit.


 

I visited the garden centre today Each trolley was sanities before being given to customers.Same with M & sS food hall.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> As they rightly should.
> 
> Thinking of changing my status to apprentice retiree. Part-time, lightweight, fraudulent retiree maybe?



Before I retired I'd quit my job to go walking. When I got back the company called me and asked if I'd be willing to come back part time. It was agreed that I'd work Tuesday to Thursday each week. 
Once I'd started back I popped in to see the maintenance lads at one of our biggest customers. The foreman greeted me by saying " I see you're a Twat now", an acronym they'd created to reflect the fact that I only worked Tuesday, Wednesday, And Thursday 😁


----------



## Dirk (8 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> This afternoon I was in an online meeting during which I 'signed up' for ten days w*rk. This may lead to a further six months next year.
> 
> I'll get my coat.


----------



## GM (8 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Something to think about.
> View attachment 528331




I think that's fairly accurate for us in the south east. My brother treated me to a DNA test last year, and I'm 20% German...








As for sanitising. Seeing as I don't go shopping, my bit is to go round the house daily with my diluted Dettol spray and spray anything that is touched, door handles, light switches etc. Mrs GM wears a mask and gloves when she goes shopping.....and my favourite soap is Pears!


----------



## Paulus (8 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> This afternoon I was in an online meeting during which I 'signed up' for ten days w*rk. This may lead to a further six months next year.
> 
> I'll get my coat.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> I think that's fairly accurate for us in the south east. My brother treated me to a DNA test last year, and I'm 20% German...
> 
> View attachment 528463
> 
> ...


I remember when I was a kid we thought anyone who had Pears soap in the house was dead posh.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> No Partridge in a pear tree then.


No, we only see those in the winter


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> No, we only see those in the winter



Would a pheasant on a gate qualify.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> I think that's fairly accurate for us in the south east. My brother treated me to a DNA test last year, and I'm 20% German...
> 
> View attachment 528463
> 
> ...


Given where the Angles, Jutes and Saxons came from, surely it’s a given that there will be a large part Germanic in those of us from what used to be Northumbria down to what used to be Wessex ?


----------



## Dirk (8 Jun 2020)

Night Connie May.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2020)

Well I haven't really enjoyed today. Sleeping for 24 hours would have worked. Had a decent two hour ride with a friend and I wouldn't have gone out if I hadn't committed - the advantage of riding with other people. Fixed the guttering, that was easier than expected.

Other than that I've done bugger all and haven't wanted to........there are days when this lockdown business is very difficult.

Tomorrow though we are riding to Chipping. I'll tell you a silly story about Chipping in the morning...........


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Connie May.


Night Looney May


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I haven't really enjoyed today. Sleeping for 24 hours would have worked. Had a decent two hour ride with a friend and I wouldn't have gone out if I hadn't committed - the advantage of riding with other people. Fixed the guttering, that was easier than expected.
> 
> Other than that I've done bugger all and haven't wanted to........there are days when this lockdown business is very difficult.
> 
> Tomorrow though we are riding to Chipping. I'll tell you a silly story about Chipping in the morning...........


Why not chipping in the night?


----------



## GM (8 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I remember when I was a kid we thought anyone who had Pears soap in the house was dead posh.


I've got to admit it's wifey that buys it. I'll use any old soap, reminds me when we were kids it was carbolic soap for washing everything. Tin bath in front of the fire luxury!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I haven't really enjoyed today. Sleeping for 24 hours would have worked. Had a decent two hour ride with a friend and I wouldn't have gone out if I hadn't committed - the advantage of riding with other people. Fixed the guttering, that was easier than expected.


95% of the time I am perfectly happy riding on my own and probably prefer it, but have to admit these days when I struggle for motivation having someone else waiting on you to go out would certainly help. There's a few other riders around here that I know but most are younger and faster and I have no desire to kill myself trying to keep up or feel like I was holding them up if they slowed their pace down to mine, plus the state of the roads these days I like to concentrate fully on where the wheels are going and not trying to chat to someone and not see one of the massive potholes in time!


----------



## screenman (9 Jun 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2020)

normal service has returned......


----------



## FrankCrank (9 Jun 2020)

Just had an omelette after morning ride, followed by a couple of choccy biccies, 3rd cup of tea, temp around 31 degrees. I think much slouching is in order today, watching U-tube stuff. Next decision will be when and what to have for lunch - am leaning towards a stir fry


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Jun 2020)

Mornin' all.
It's weak and watery, but we have ☀


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2020)

good morning folks


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2020)

Good Morning. Nice and sunny here roday so a bimble might be in order. I do need to try out my new tyre after all. 

I like riding on my own especially as I am embarrassingly slowwwwww to the point of nearly falling off in fact .

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

Been up since about 0600hrs. Muttley walked. Started off sunny but now overcast here in Poshshire.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A sunny day at the moment. I know it's Tuesday as I can hear the bin lorry in the distance, such marks the passing of the days. 
I'm eagerly awaiting the Chipping forecast that @PaulSB promised us yesterday. 😊 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚶‍♂️🚲


----------



## Dirk (9 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Off to pick up half a ton of golden flint chippings that someone doesn't want this morning. I need some to finish off the garden borders and he only wants £15 for it. Bargain!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2020)

Good morning, I was awake at some God forsaken hour so you can all rest assured my world is returning to some sort of normality!  Especially for @Tenkaykev the Chipping forecast is light grey cloud with some blue sky, still and 11C. Almost ideal cycling weather.

So Chipping? Well it's just a silly old fart's story but makes us smile every time. Chipping is a very nice village in the Ribble Valley. It has a cafe, the Cobbled Corner, and a recently opened farm shop which also does food. The cafe is frequented by many cyclists, some I know well and one you may be familiar with. 

A couple of years ago the pensioners group was ambling round the Ribble Valley, an area we know like the back of our hand, only to discover some uncertainty about our location!! In other words lost! After some chat one of our number pipes up "Follow me, all roads lead to Chipping." Over an hour later we finally arrived in Chipping for coffee. Since then word has spread through the club and whenever there is doubt about which way to go, no matter where in we are in Lancashire, up will go the shout "All roads lead to Chipping."

There's a bit of this story that's based in fact. In the Ribble Valley we have many small lanes and it's not uncommon for them to be be signposted to Chipping. They're spread for miles around!!

At 9.00 I'm meeting a friend to ride. Guess where we are going!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to pick up half a ton of golden flint chippings that someone doesn't want this morning. I need some to finish off the garden borders and he only wants £15 for it. Bargain!


That sounds like a bargain and an awful lot of shovelling.........


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2020)

Crossed to the dark side this morning and had a mountain bike ride for a change!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Over an hour later we finally arrived in Chipping


Sounds like you went all round the Wrekin to get to Chipping, to use a phrase I remember from my West Midlands youth


----------



## Paulus (9 Jun 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. 
A sunny start to the day. 
Dog walking followed by a foraging trip on the bike for a few essentials at the local shops.
My mate up the road has just put the latest ale order in to Oakham's brewery, that should be here by Friday if not before.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That sounds like a bargain and an awful lot of shovelling.........


Keeps me fit.


----------



## monkers (9 Jun 2020)

Good morning all. I wasn't at my best yesterday, and weather was not quite as good as the forecast predicted, so was mostly idle. Did manage to get out for ten in the evening but it was a bit of a struggle for both Danni and I. A bit better today - well so far so good.

Today it's going to be dry in Rye, chilling'em in Gillingham, and if you're going to Hissing Down take an umbrella.


----------



## monkers (9 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Crossed to the dark side this morning and had a mountain bike ride for a change!
> 
> View attachment 528560
> 
> ...



Well done Mo, looks beautiful where you are.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Sounds like you went all round the Wrekin to get to Chipping, to use a phrase I remember from my West Midlands youth


I'd forgotten all about that expression! There was another one that mentioned the Lickey Hills, not sure if it was " a face as long as the Lickey Hills"


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> I've got to admit it's wifey that buys it. I'll use any old soap, reminds me when we were kids it was carbolic soap for washing everything. Tin bath in front of the fire luxury!


Mo and Welshie......do not read this.
Funny and absolutely true story about that.
Like you we had no bathroom. Bog down the yard and a tin bath by the fire. One day/evening a friend of my mum (we called her aunty) was there. I guess I was about 7.
After my bath I was standing there naked and for whatever reason I got a hard on and found it funny......I was boasting by hanging the towel on it.
I have no idea why it happened but it is vivid in my mind.
Come on Classic.......you can interpret that.
BTW.....I can't seem to do it now


----------



## monkers (9 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo and Welshie......do not read this.
> Funny and absolutely true story about that.
> Like you we had no bathroom. Bog down the yard and a tin bath by the fire. One day/evening a friend of my mum (we called her aunty) was there. I guess I was about 7.
> After my bath I was standing there naked and for whatever reason I got a hard on and found it funny......I was boasting by hanging the towel on it.
> ...



You could have warned me too!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo and Welshie......do not read this.
> Funny and absolutely true story about that.
> Like you we had no bathroom. Bog down the yard and a tin bath by the fire. One day/evening a friend of my mum (we called her aunty) was there. I guess I was about 7.
> After my bath I was standing there naked and for whatever reason I got a hard on and found it funny......I was boasting by hanging the towel on it.
> ...




Typical little boy thing.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to pick up half a ton of golden flint chippings that someone doesn't want this morning. I need some to finish off the garden borders and he only wants £15 for it. Bargain!


Bargain indeed but you will need BIIIIG panniers.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That sounds like a bargain and an awful lot of shovelling.........


It is a huge bargain. I ordered a couple of tons to top up the front garden and I'm sure it was something like £170 if I remember.......and it was a lot of shovelling


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2020)

Late up this morning and my get up and go has really got up and gone.
Coffee has been consumed so slowly coming round.
I have some jobs to do then some gardening......we managed to get bedding plants and soil yesterday so plan to do the beds and pots.
BTW @PaulSB and other hortiwhatsits
For the pots..... what ratio of soil & compost should I use ?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> You could have warned me too!


@Dave7 clearly feels you're made of sterner stuff.......


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> BTW @PaulSB and other hortiwhatsits
> For the pots..... what ratio of soil & compost should I use ?



75/25 peat/soil and certainly no more than 50/50. I usually mix it the same way one would sand and cement. Make a pyramid shaped pile and keep turning it over on itself.


----------



## monkers (9 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 clearly feels you're made of sterner stuff.......




Now I know why they call him Dave 7 - would sound more impressive in metric though , except that Mo doesn't do metric.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Now I know why they call him Dave 7 - would sound more impressive in metric though


Dave 17.75 doesn't have quite the same ring to it!!!!.....................and the rest of the male members of this little group would get a complex


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Typical little boy thing.


Can Mr WD still do it


----------



## monkers (9 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Dave 17.75 doesn't have quite the same ring to it!!!!.....................and the rest of the male members of this little group would get a complex



I know but he followed up that story by boasting about the size of his 'panniers'!


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jun 2020)




----------



## numbnuts (9 Jun 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 528570


Just checked that and its absolutely correct.
My thumb is 3 inches long 


Sorry, 3 centimetres long.


----------



## GM (9 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo and Welshie......do not read this.
> Funny and absolutely true story about that.
> Like you we had no bathroom. Bog down the yard and a tin bath by the fire. One day/evening a friend of my mum (we called her aunty) was there. I guess I was about 7.
> After my bath I was standing there naked and for whatever reason I got a hard on and found it funny......I was boasting by hanging the towel on it.
> ...




I bet that was your party piece when you were a teenager! 




Dirk said:


> Morning all
> Off to pick up half a ton of golden flint chippings that someone doesn't want this morning. I need some to finish off the garden borders and he only wants £15 for it. Bargain!



Hope the old Honda's suspension holds up!


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2020)

Lovely day out yesterday. Best cycling day for some time but unfortunately I was in car and ferry to get a CT scan in Oban.
It was like getting day release from prison to see different places. Lots of shopping I cannot get locally but not by me as the family would not let me near a supermarket.
A couple of hours sitting in the sun in my son’s garden watching roe deer while they did the shopping. If you look about the centre of the picture you can see something brown. The cat thought about having a go at it but decided better not.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2020)

Think I will toddle round to the Co-op for some shopping. Fridge is nearly bare. 

Bit of cloud coming over now. I think I got the best of the day going out early.


----------



## pawl (9 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> I've got to admit it's wifey that buys it. I'll use any old soap, reminds me when we were kids it was carbolic soap for washing everything. Tin bath in front of the fire luxury!




You were lucky.Before mum could pop me in the bath the coal had to be removed from it.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning, I was awake at some God forsaken hour so you can all rest assured my world is returning to some sort of normality!  Especially for @Tenkaykev the Chipping forecast is light grey cloud with some blue sky, still and 11C. Almost ideal cycling weather.
> 
> So Chipping? Well it's just a silly old fart's story but makes us smile every time. Chipping is a very nice village in the Ribble Valley. It has a cafe, the Cobbled Corner, and a recently opened farm shop which also does food. The cafe is frequented by many cyclists, some I know well and one you may be familiar with.
> 
> ...


*Where's your Gamut Point then?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> You were lucky.Before mum could pop me in the bath the coal had to be removed from it.


A bath …..luxury we were thrown naked out in the rain with a bar of soap


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> A bath …..luxury we were thrown naked out in the rain with a bar of soap


Shawshank Style?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> You were lucky.Before mum could pop me in the bath the coal had to be removed from it.


Coal!!! You could afford coal? Me and my Bro used to take an old pram to fill up with coke.
You must have been posh.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> A bath …..luxury we were thrown naked out in the rain with a bar of soap


And what if it was a very dry spell ?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And what if it was a very dry spell ?


We'd a river nearby.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And what if it was a very dry spell ?


River Itchen at the bottom of the garden, but that was only for the rich to fish in.....like it still is today


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jun 2020)

I've been shopping


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2020)

I've just pre-ordered a signed copy of the new Rick Wakeman CD, The Red Planet. If the sneaky preview clips on Pooptube are anything to go by it's going to be a belter.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2020)

I have returned from a bimble. I went mainly to test out my new tyre. There were some dark clouds in the sky but the rain held off thank god.


----------



## pawl (9 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Coal!!! You could afford coal? Me and my Bro used to take an old pram to fill up with coke.
> You must have been posh.




Not at all .The gasworks in Loughborough was regular trip for me.I used to take my sister’s bike down to the gasworks Fill a sack with coke wedge it in the frame and push the bike back home.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jun 2020)

Took the bike 5 miles up the road to one of the reservoirs this morning, locked it to a sign then went for a wander. Saw another cuckoo, again being pursued by a meadow pipit, the cuckoo was very vocal too, also good views of blackcap, whitethroat, common sandpiper and little grebe, and lots of all the usual willow warblers wrens and chaffinches etc. Came across quite a few flowering common spotted orchid, it’s the only orchid I know.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Took the bike 5 miles up the road to one of the reservoirs this morning, locked it to a sign then went for a wander. Saw another cuckoo, again being pursued by a meadow pipit, the cuckoo was very vocal too, also good views of blackcap, whitethroat, common sandpiper and little grebe, and lots of all the usual willow warblers wrens and chaffinches etc. Came across quite a few flowering common spotted orchid, it’s the only orchid I know.


Few good reservoirs around here too. Inclined to forget about them. Some don’t have great surfaces to get to. We have the Turret Reservoir on our doorstep, Glen Lednock at Comrie and the Glendevon one not too far away.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2020)

Altogether now.........where do all roads lead.......on the count of three.......1.....2.....3!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Few good reservoirs around here too. Inclined to forget about them. Some don’t have great surfaces to get to. We have the Turret Reservoir on our doorstep, Glen Lednock at Comrie and the Glendevon one not too far away.


It struck me the other day that we’re knee deep in reservoirs but have so few lochs, Duddingston 10 miles away and Linlithgow 20 miles away were the only 2 I could think off. I’m discounting the 2 drained lochs in the city centre that now form Princes St gardens and the Meadows.


----------



## pawl (9 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> A bath …..luxury we were thrown naked out in the rain with a bar of soap




You had soap?


----------



## Dirk (9 Jun 2020)

I've just had two Blondes.....


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned from a bimble. I went mainly to test out my new tyre. There were some dark clouds in the sky but the rain held off thank god.
> 
> View attachment 528606
> 
> ...


What's on the post, on the far side of the junction?


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2020)

We had to 'shower' in the rain using a block of lard as soap, and towel ourselves dry with Y fronts. We lived in the Sahara, so showers were often very dry affairs.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's on the post, on the far side of the junction?




I think it just says it's a footpath .


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it just says it's a footpath .


Nip back and listen if says it in Welsh or English.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nip back and listen if says it in Welsh or English.




I think it just has a picture on it. Next time I go past I will take a proper photo of it for you.


----------



## 12boy (9 Jun 2020)

The southern part of this state and most of the high country had a winter weather alert for last night with snow forecast. My garden is coming along and my wife's myriad flower and herb pots, and that would chap my nethers were it to happen here. Today I hope to put some paint on the last sheepherders wagon parts to be painted. In a week or two there will be nothing left to do but equipping it for sylvan adventures. I've postponed a lot of weeding and yard tidying because of it and my excuses will be done for. However, I do have a 20 ft trailer that is faling apart in the driveway, to the justifiable chagrin of my neighbors who correctly believe it creates a Tobacco Row ambience for the block. The sheepherders wagon is actually a kind of warmup to make the trailer monstrosity into a tiny house so perhaps I can get to that. It actually has a stove, fridge, heater, air conditioning and a shower, tub and toilet which may be refurbishable. The fiberglass bathroom fixtures are all a murky yellow color reminiscent of baby poop and maybe that can be changed? Retirement is very busy.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Sounds like you went all round the Wrekin to get to Chipping, to use a phrase I remember from my West Midlands youth


I was born with a couple of miles of the Wrekin. Was surprised when I moved to south Warwickshire/ Banbury as a child that the expression was still used there . Now live in Coventry and the expression is still widely used . 😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Jun 2020)

Afternoon all. No cycling for me to day . Just a fun packed trip to m&s for shopping and an even more fun packed trip to b&q for a new lawnmower. I did treat myself to a takeaway costas to reward myself for getting out of b&q alive. It’s a much better day here today , if the weather holds I might even go for cycle tomorrow. The fun never ends at the moment 😂😂😂

Just checked the weather forecast. Think I should have gone cycling today 😔


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jun 2020)

We were suppose to have rain today and for that reason I didn't go for a ride


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Jun 2020)

Managed over 5 miles for the first time in months on this morning's 🏃‍♂️
Long, slow road to recovery ...


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> We were suppose to have rain today and for that reason I didn't go for a ride


It’s just started here and to be wet all day tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2020)

It's going a bit dark here now. I suspect it will start raining quite soon.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's going a bit dark here now. I suspect it will start raining quite soon.


It's gone dark here as well. Think I'll go to bed.
Night Billy Ray.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's gone dark here as well. Think I'll go to bed.
> Night Billy Ray.


Night Noah


----------



## 12boy (10 Jun 2020)

Made a New Mexican speciality today...Chuletas Espanolas.( Espanola pork chops). These are boneless centercut chops browned with a bunch of chopped garlic and onion. Then a Roux is made with bacon drippings, dried red Chile powder and a little flour, then liquefied with a little water. The Roux and chops are stuck in a crockpot to simmer until falling apart. This dietary delight is then served with crispy hash browns and pinto beans, and smothered in grated cheddar, chopped lettuce and tomato. That groaning noise after dining is the cholesterol gumming the arteries closed.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> Made a New Mexican speciality today...Chuletas Espanolas.( Espanola pork chops). These are boneless centercut chops browned with a bunch of chopped garlic and onion. Then a Roux is made with bacon drippings, dried red Chile powder and a little flour, then liquefied with a little water. The Roux and chops are stuck in a crockpot to simmer until falling apart. This dietary delight is then served with crispy hash browns and pinto beans, and smothered in grated cheddar, chopped lettuce and tomato. That groaning noise after dining is the cholesterol gumming the arteries closed.


Any left, if so how long will it take to get them here. Essential medical supplies you understand.


----------



## FrankCrank (10 Jun 2020)

8am here, 2 cuppas and some muesli consumed. MiL is out there doing the garden, making me feel guilty, so it's off for my morning ride.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> 8am here, 2 cuppas and some muesli consumed. MiL is out there doing the garden, making me feel guilty, *so it's off for my morning ride.*


Not feeling too guilty then.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2020)




----------



## FrankCrank (10 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not feeling too guilty then.


A little, but I'm not the green fingered one, MiL luckily takes care of all that stuff. After the morning ride, I usually have a proper breakfast/brunch. In the kitchen, MiL was waving the kettle at me, and my clever interpretation skills soon fathomed she was indicating we had run out of gas. So, off to the LPG place for a refill, and back to the kitchen again to resume where we'd left off. You see, we all have our part to play at Crank Towers


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jun 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (10 Jun 2020)

Bumble Bees. I like bees, always had an affinity with them. I love having them in the garden.

We have large numbers of bumble bees in our garden at this time of year, +/- 100 spread over the two beds where all the food plants grow. Along our row the neighbours get virtually none. The reason is most of the flowering plants we grow are quite old fashioned varieties. Modern varieties are often sterile hybrids which don't provide bees with food.

Here is today's interesting observation. Sunday evening I noticed a dozen or so bees apparently asleep inside/on top of flowers. I went back to look about 10.00pm and they were still there. On Monday about 6.00am the bees were still there. Same thing last night and now this morning. So some of these bees are feeding all day and then camping out overnight!! 

I've also learnt how to gauge the intelligence of individual bees. It rained last night, still is. The stupid ones are sitting on top of a small flower and are soaked, the intelligent ones are sitting inside large flowers, they're much drier. 🤔

There now you feel educated and informed............well what else can I do at 5.30am on a wet Wednesday lockdown day???


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Bumble Bees. I like bees, always had an affinity with them. I love having them in the garden.
> 
> We have large numbers of bumble bees in our garden at this time of year, +/- 100 spread over the two beds where all the food plants grow. Along our row the neighbours get virtually none. The reason is most of the flowering plants we grow are quite old fashioned varieties. Modern varieties are often sterile hybrids which don't provide bees with food.
> 
> ...


I love the bees too. It's amazing how many different types there are. One of my early morning cycles last week on a country road I noticed a man with his phone taking a photo of something in the verge, so nosy me stops to chat and ask him what he's seen. It was a large and very orange coloured bumble bee.

It's raining here and to stay on all day. I suppose I could force myself out on the old hybrid with it's full mudguards, but not sure there would be that much pleasure getting soaked.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I love the bees too. It's amazing how many different types there are. One of my early morning cycles last week on a country road I noticed a man with his phone taking a photo of something in the verge, so nosy me stops to chat and ask him what he's seen. It was a large and very orange coloured bumble bee.
> 
> It's raining here and to stay on all day. I suppose I could force myself out on the old hybrid with it's full mudguards, but not sure there would be that much pleasure getting soaked.


I took part in a national bee survey for FoE in 2018. It was fascinating. There was an app which I used to report bee sightings. I had great fun.

That year I had tree bees on the allotment. The queen had nested in an old bird box - apparently this is quite common. These little bumblebees are great guys, they were everywhere. I remember one day they all just upped sticks and left - I was quite upset when MY bees left.

Most of the bumblebees currently in our garden are tree bees but I've yet to find the nest.

Here is one:


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I took part in a national bee survey for FoE in 2018. It was fascinating. There was an app which I used to report bee sightings. I had great fun.
> 
> That year I had tree bees on the allotment. The queen had nested in an old bird box - apparently this is quite common. These little bumblebees are great guys, they were everywhere. I remember one day they all just upped sticks and left - I was quite upset when MY bees left.
> 
> ...


Strange how most of us dislike wasps so much, but these fluffy bumble bees just seem so loveable. 

I can hear the rain getting heavier


----------



## Drago (10 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

It's raining here, so better tuck my T shirt into my Y fronts.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Strange how most of us dislike wasps so much, but these fluffy bumble bees just seem so loveable.
> 
> I can hear the rain getting heavier


Yes and they are equally valuable in the environment as both act as important pollinators and wasps as predators as well. I think it's that wasps can be a nuisance around food/drink and then people start flapping at them and the wasp gets angry etc.

My mother used to set wasp traps. A jam jar half filled with water. Jam smeared round the inside of the jar, wasp flew in, fell off while feeding, drowned. I used to take great glee in the body count but I was young and uninformed.

Wasps get angry for two reasons, a threat to their nest or in the autumn when the queens have left the colony begins to disperse and the wasps become confused and disoriented because home has gone!! Quite sad really.

I once got attacked by a wasp swarm.........more later as I'm off for another coffee and snooze..... I hope.


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Jun 2020)

Mornin' all.
^2
The two pigeons extravagantly bathing in the puddles in the road outside seem to be enjoying it. I shall not be joining them.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Mornin' all.
> ^2
> The two pigeons extravagantly bathing in the puddles in the road outside seem to be enjoying it. I shall not be joining them.


Not even with a bar of Pears???

OK. Snooze time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It struck me the other day that we’re knee deep in reservoirs but have so few lochs, Duddingston 10 miles away and Linlithgow 20 miles away were the only 2 I could think off. I’m discounting the 2 drained lochs in the city centre that now form Princes St gardens and the Meadows.



Our daughter in Edinburgh has a friend named Lyn. She married a guy who's surname is Lithgow. I was disappointed to hear that they hadn't gone to live there 😊


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2020)

Have you noticed how often the BBC change the weather forcast even 24/48 hours ahead ?
Last night was showing light showers today and dry tomorrow. Suited me as I am playing golf tomorrow. Now it shows rain ALL tomorrow .
This morning we are off to the Docs to get a prescription sorted for the aunty. Until yesterday it was all done by phone. As of yesterday we have to go in.......even though its a repeat. That means a 3 mile round trip to fill a form in then another one to collect once the Doc has issued it. Really annoying.
If the rain holds off (doubtful) we will then go for a walk in the countryside......are we allowed . Pitty we can't get a pub lunch in.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, 
The rain has just started, it's in for the day now, several days in fact. We do need it though.
A damp walk across the fields with the dog will be had.
My kitchen scissors have fallen apart, the handle has broken, so a trip to our local hardware come sell anything shop beckons later. Failing that Ebay or Amazon hopefully will come to the rescue. 
Other exciting news--- plastic carrier bag for life. I have 52 of them somehow from various supermarkets. I found them in the shed, all folded flat. I have contacted the local food bank to see if they are any use to them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Bumble Bees. I like bees, always had an affinity with them. I love having them in the garden.
> 
> We have large numbers of bumble bees in our garden at this time of year, +/- 100 spread over the two beds where all the food plants grow. Along our row the neighbours get virtually none. The reason is most of the flowering plants we grow are quite old fashioned varieties. Modern varieties are often sterile hybrids which don't provide bees with food.
> 
> ...



We have lavender in our front garden, quite a bit of it. It's amazing how the Bees love it. There's a low brick wall in front of the lavender beds which I use to stretch my hamstrings post run. I'll notice a few bees amongst the lavender, then notice a few more, then realise there's bees everywhere.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Strange how most of us dislike wasps so much, but these fluffy bumble bees just seem so loveable.
> 
> I can hear the rain getting heavier



I like bees but dislike wasps, last time I was stung by a wasp I ended up in A & E. I was cycling through Offchurch and it landed on my top lip.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2020)

BTW Paul & Mo......I share your feelings about bees. I have a colour chart showing all British bees.
Not sure about wasps though. They seem to enjoy stinging people for no reason. We were sat in the garden when one landed on MrsDs arm, stung her TWICE  and flew off. Now why would it do that!!!
AND......
Did I say, one of our walks takes in the muni golf course. That has been closed, with guards on the gates, as it was being used as an overspill for the mortuary. I believe it has been re-opened so, rain allowing, we will try that.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We have lavender in our front garden, quite a bit of it. It's amazing how the Bees love it. There's a low brick wall in front of the lavender beds which I use to stretch my hamstrings post run. I'll notice a few bees amongst the lavender, then notice a few more, then realise there's bees everywhere.


MrsD loves lavender. She swears by lavender oil for all ailments. Headache....rub lavender in. Broken leg.....rub lavender in.
Her nick name AND her email is lavendergirl.
Have to admit it really wotks though (not tried it on a broken leg though)


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We have lavender in our front garden, quite a bit of it. It's amazing how the Bees love it. There's a low brick wall in front of the lavender beds which I use to stretch my hamstrings post run. I'll notice a few bees amongst the lavender, then notice a few more, then realise there's bees everywhere.



We have a lavender hedge down the side of the front path, its usually full of insects. Strangely we have grasshoppers in our small front garden but none in the bigger back garden


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2020)

Good Morning folks. Blimey I slept well and didn't have to get up once either.

Dull, overcast and damp here today.

I like bees as well. We have a hedge at the side of the house that has honeysuckle running the entire length of it. When the honeysuckle flowers are in bloom the whole hedge literally buzzes with the sound of the bees. It's really quite loud.

I hate waspy feckers though and always have the bug spray on hand when they are around. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jun 2020)

Well the snoozing bit didn't work. Good morning. Feeling a bit bog eyed right now. Grey, wet, still so not much exciting weather wise.

Stimulated by @Dave7 comment on BBC weather I have been to check. This is a bummer. Three of us picked Thursday as the best day of the week - we planned a 100 miler. Friday I'm due to ride with my sons. Both days have gone from good to wet. 😩 We may revisit our plans.

Aldi run about 11.00. I shall shower now, prepare tea (I can already feel I won't want to do this at 6.00pm) and then iron.

I shall be keeping an eye on bee behaviour. Do they get up on wet days? Simply roll over and go back to sleep? Stay in and do the ironing? 🤔


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well the snoozing bit didn't work. Good morning. Feeling a bit bog eyed right now. Grey, wet, still so not much exciting weather wise.
> 
> Stimulated by @Dave7 comment on BBC weather I have been to check. This is a bummer. Three of us picked Thursday as the best day of the week - we planned a 100 miler. Friday I'm due to ride with my sons. Both days have gone from good to wet. 😩 We may revisit our plans.
> 
> ...



According to this we're in for a wet morning tomorrow and I might have to squeeze in an afternoon ride.

https://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/CV6_4GX


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Woke up 10 minutes ago after a solid nights sleep.
Need a lie in to organise meself.
All this talk of Bees and suchlike has made me realise that I've seen very few Jaspers around so far this year. I can never understand why people go into a hissy fit and panic when they come near to you. Your more likely to get stung that way. I just carry on and let them land on me if they want. Never been stung by one in that type of situation.
Only times I have been stung have been if I've accidentally squashed one. I'm talking individual ones here - not swarms.
My missus used to freak out at Jaspers coming near her drink in pub gardens until she saw how I reacted to them. She's a lot better now.


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2020)

I am going to buy some Kindle books today. I have an Amazon Fire tablet thing,only cheap. But i have spotted a series of books by John Connolly ,his Charlie Parker series.Book 1 offer is four novels £9-99,,having tried a free look at reading it's great so i am going to have a bash.There is also a book 2 of the Charlie Parker series four more novels again £9-99 a real good saving..


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jun 2020)

Forecast here says drizzle but it is in fact nice and sunny and looks like it may continue. Cold northerly wind tho'.
Bread on to rise again but a kind of fruit loaf for a change to see how it turns out. Need to get the trike back out from the poly tunnel and down to the car ready for the next trip. It normally lives in the car ready to go but I had to take it out to transport a bike. While I can get the Brompton in ok nothing full-size will go in as well without risk of damage.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jun 2020)

Morning all from across the water from Pictland. Just a bit damp here currently but met office and nrk forecasts in agreement that it’s going to be much wetter for most of the rest of the day, starting shortly. I might just go for a walk for a bit.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our daughter in Edinburgh has a friend named Lyn. She married a guy who's surname is Lithgow. I was disappointed to hear that they hadn't gone to live there 😊


Lol. My step mum's maiden name was Lithgow.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2020)

Looks like we'll hit 3000 pages today.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Looks like we'll hit 3000 pages today.




Woooohooo. And we seem to be attracting more old farts as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2020)

I forced myself out in the rain and puddles and had an extremely slow hybrid bimble. Just 23 miles at a snail's pace that wasn't that enjoyable at the time, but as usual with exercise, I enjoy the warm glow you get after you've been.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Woooohooo. And we seem to be attracting more old farts as well.


The old is fine, but no more farts please........Drago is more than enough!


----------



## GM (10 Jun 2020)

Morning all.... Off out for a short wet ride on the Brompton for a click & collect at Screwfix. Waiting for our coffee van delivery of a few essentials first.

Talking of Bee's, here's a golf joke for Dave7...

A young girl was having golf lessons. When she arrived at the club house the coach was on the phone, so he beckoned her to carry on and he'll catch her up shortly. when he finished his phone call he noticed out the window that the young girl walking back to the club house, 'what's wrong' he said. 'I've just got stung by a bee' she said, he said 'where did you get stung' she said 'between the first and second hole' he replied 'Well in that case you had better improve your stance'  🏌️‍♀️

....I know, the door's thata way 🔜


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our daughter in Edinburgh has a friend named Lyn. She married a guy who's surname is Lithgow. I was disappointed to hear that they hadn't gone to live there 😊


East Fife 4 Forfar 5

Sorry. Just thought I'd chuck that in there.....😄


----------



## pawl (10 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've just had two Blondes.....





Now that is really greedy☹️☹️☹️


----------



## pawl (10 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> According to this we're in for a wet morning tomorrow and I might have to squeeze in an afternoon ride.
> 
> https://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/CV6_4GX


 

It’s raining here.🙎‍♀️🌂🌂🌂


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jun 2020)

So my wasp swarm story. You've been waiting for this, I can tell.

Two summers ago I went walking with Mrs P and a friend. On our return and about a mile from the car park we had to walk down a diverted footpath. This had open fields on both sides, was wide enough to walk single file and enclosed by a three strand barbed wire fence - gotta love farmers!

I was perhaps 50 yards ahead of my wife and friend. A jogger came towards me, I stood to one side and carried on walking. The next thing Mrs P observes is Paul running down the path, throws away his pole, then cap, next rips off the rucksack followed by T-Shirt. Finally they caught up with me somewhat bemused.

Turns out the jogger had disturbed a wasp nest. I walked straight in to an angry swarm of wasps. All I knew was something was attacking me all over so the flight instinct kicked in. We counted over 50 stings.

Mrs P and our so called "friend" have recounted this story with great glee on many occasions. 😭😭😭


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Given where the Angles, Jutes and Saxons came from, surely it’s a given that there will be a large part Germanic in those of us from what used to be Northumbria down to what used to be Wessex ?



Indeed, not to mention the influx of DNA which must have come with the Romans. One of the many reasons I find the obsession with Nationality slightly amusing.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> It’s raining here.🙎‍♀️🌂🌂🌂



and here! we are patiently waiting for a dry spell to go out on the Tandem


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Typical little boy thing.



Nothing changes as we "grow up" I can assure you


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Coal!!! You could afford coal? Me and my Bro used to take an old pram to fill up with coke.
> You must have been posh.



Did you used to "coal picking" on the waste heap?


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> It’s raining here.🙎‍♀️🌂🌂🌂



I've just been down the paper shop and its drizzling here as well.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I like bees but dislike wasps, last time I was stung by a wasp I ended up in A & E. I was cycling through Offchurch and it landed on my top lip.



Hmm... while riding my motorcycle, in Spain, on a very warm day, I foolishly, had the visor on my helmet open. A wasp flew in. I divided my time between watching the traffic nd where I was going, with observing the wasp crawl around the rim of my helmet, and, hoping it did not decide to sting!


----------



## pawl (10 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So my wasp swarm story. You've been waiting for this, I can tell.
> 
> Two summers ago I went walking with Mrs P and a friend. On our return and about a mile from the car park we had to walk down a diverted footpath. This had open fields on both sides, was wide enough to walk single file and enclosed by a three strand barbed wire fence - gotta love farmers!
> 
> ...




A few years ago I was cutting the conifer hedge when I came across what looked like a ball caught in the branches.Poked it with the hedge trimmer ,big mistake it was a wasps nest.Stung three times.I have never come across a wasps nest like that..

The only other time I have had a wasps nest was in s nest box .A quick blast with the Karcher pressure washer at long range soon had them looking for alternative accommodation.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Nothing changes as we "grow up" I can assure you




Don't I know it.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2020)

I have had to do some houseworky stuff.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2020)

First flowers on my runner beans appeared overnight.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Did you used to "coal picking" on the waste heap?


Not as I recall. No mines anywhere near us.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't I know it.


May I ask just how you know it ?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> May I ask just how you know it ?




No. You may not.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2020)

Well we got our walk in but sadly the golf course is still cordoned off and has guards on the gates. As I said, its an overspill for the morgue. Someone we know was saying their grandson has the job of keeping the temerature steady in the freezer wagons. Some job that is


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2020)

Thats interesting, and annoying. I redecorated in here a couple of months ago, I noticed after the hot spell had finished that a section of paper on the back chimney breast had lifted, annoying, normally if I stick it down it stays stuck. I mixed up some more paste and stuck it down, looked at it the following day and not all of it had stuck down, I repeated it and again and again more had stuck down but not all, repeated again and the same thing has happened and I've still got a small edge that hasn't stuck down.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats interesting, and annoying. I redecorated in here a couple of months ago, I noticed after the hot spell had finished that a section of paper on the back chimney breast had lifted, annoying, normally if I stick it down it stays stuck. I mixed up some more paste and stuck it down, looked at it the following day and not all of it had stuck down, I repeated it and again and again more had stuck down but not all, repeated again and the same thing has happened and I've still got a small edge that hasn't stuck down.


Get some PVA.....that is almost certain to work.
Did you size the wall properly before decorating ?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2020)

Another hortiwhatsit question.
What are the lovely flowers. They are small and buttercuppy but much longer stems.


----------



## Poacher (10 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another hortiwhatsit question.
> What are the lovely flowers. They are small and buttercuppy but much longer stems.
> View attachment 528861
> 
> ...


Those raspberry-shaped seed heads in the second photo suggest that they are indeed a type of buttercup.

Edit: probably Meadow Buttercup, _Ranunculus acris_


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Get some PVA.....that is almost certain to work.
> Did you size the wall properly before decorating ?



Yes I sized the wall first


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another hortiwhatsit question.
> What are the lovely flowers. They are small and buttercuppy but much longer stems.
> View attachment 528861
> 
> ...


Looks like some sort of Spearwort, particularly given the site next to water.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2020)

Just started to drizzle and gone cold too.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just started to drizzle and gone cold too.


These may help your problem.
https://www.ageukincontinence.co.uk...AyCVr1WDSxdBmYsQNvoAiKL2jUrg1JDsaAs6cEALw_wcB


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jun 2020)

Decided to ignore the forecasts and head out anyway, took the mtb for another wander into the Pentlands. Was rewarded by not only yet another calling cuckoo but, far better than that, a good view of a ring ouzel, only the third I’ve ever seen 
Certainly glad I went out !
Currently watching a recently fledged jackdaw being fed by a parent in front of the patio windows.


----------



## pawl (10 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> First flowers on my runner beans appeared overnight.
> 
> View attachment 528849




Warning frost forecast for tonight.Only joking.One of my favourite summer vegetables.My mother always served them with white sauce


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> These may help your problem.
> https://www.ageukincontinence.co.uk...AyCVr1WDSxdBmYsQNvoAiKL2jUrg1JDsaAs6cEALw_wcB


I use to have to wear "Tena Flex" after I came out of hospital after my spinal accident


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jun 2020)

On my recent trip to the mainland I noticed a lot more cyclists and quite a few children out cycling as it was a nice day for it. One thing which I did notice tho' was that a surprising number of them were travelling at maximum speed as if they were racing. I can understand this on the open road but in a town with other traffic it seemed a bit dodgy One came at me very suddenly from a side street as the pedestrian lights had stopped traffic just before the junction. He came full pelt down the side street about 25 yards from me and into the right hand lane as I was about to turn right and then immediately left. Fortunately I saw him in time but a potentially nasty pile up.
As I was waiting in the ferry queue there were a surprising number taking a short cut through the terminal area again at excessive speeds in an area with traffic and pedestrians wandering around. I sometimes begin to sympathise with the poor downtrodden motorists who complain about cyclists.
Don't bother shouting at me as I am only putting this out as a random observation.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2020)

@Poacher @Dirk
Years ago me and MrsD decided to learn/study wild flowers. We do a bit of bird watching and it makes the walks so interesting.
We got the most basic but decent book we could in order to learn. We quickly gave up. There are so many small flowers that look identical.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another hortiwhatsit question.
> What are the lovely flowers. They are small and buttercuppy but much longer stems.
> View attachment 528861
> 
> ...




Buttercups?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2020)

Guess what?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Poacher @Dirk
> Years ago me and MrsD decided to learn/study wild flowers. We do a bit of bird watching and it makes the walks so interesting.
> We got the most basic but decent book we could in order to learn. We quickly gave up. There are so many small flowers that look identical.


Me too ! There was one plant in particular that I was seeing in great abundance but I couldn’t find a match for it in any of the 3 wild flower books I have. Eventually I saw it mentioned on an interpretation board at a reservoir car park, pink purslane.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Buttercups?


Keep up Welshie


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2020)

I really miss my dad for telling me what things are. You could go a woodland walk with him and he knew every tree, plant and bird that we would see. Sadly, I never seemed to manage to remember many.


----------



## 12boy (10 Jun 2020)

I don't mind the paper wasps around here except for their desire to eat my food when dining Al fresco. They eat a lot of garden pests such as aphids and beetles. Compared to horseflies and mosquitos, which want to eat me, I almost love them. However, I recall riding a motorcycle to a friend's house and having a yellowjacket trapped by the wind between the saddle and my groin. This pissed him off so he crawled in my shorts leg and began stinging my junk, which wasn't nice. I ran from the alley into my friend's back doorafter dropping my shorts, screaming "got any ice" with my helmet and smoked visor still on. This guy had been drinking and smoking dope all morning, didn't know who the half naked maniac running into his house screaming could be and grabbed his loaded 38 to protect himself and almost shot me. So, in this case, I was almost killed by a wasp sting. His wife found this whole thing very amusing.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Keep up Welshie




I was busy.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Guess what?


The drizzle didn't come to much here, still I made half a sponge cake.....well it will be half a cake when I cut it in half and stick the bottom on the top


----------



## screenman (10 Jun 2020)

Morning all, somehow I forgot to clock in this morning, raining here all day, just slowing down maybe enough for an hour on the bike, but the turbo may win.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Poacher @Dirk
> Years ago me and MrsD decided to learn/study wild flowers. We do a bit of bird watching and it makes the walks so interesting.
> We got the most basic but decent book we could in order to learn. We quickly gave up. There are so many small flowers that look identical.


It is so long ago that I have forgotten the details but there is a formula which enables you to identify any plant accurately. I did 2 years university botany with the second year being biased towards agriculture but it was 60 years ago. At a superficial look flowers may appear identical but there are many small details that give a clue as to the proper name. Once you get your eye in so to speak it gets easier. Persevere.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> I don't mind the paper wasps around here except for their desire to eat my food when dining Al fresco. They eat a lot of garden pests such as aphids and beetles. Compared to horseflies and mosquitos, which want to eat me, I almost love them. However, I recall riding a motorcycle to a friend's house and having a yellowjacket trapped by the wind between the saddle and my groin. This pissed him off so he crawled in my shorts leg and began stinging my junk, which wasn't nice. I ran from the alley into my friend's back doorafter dropping my shorts, screaming "got any ice" with my helmet and smoked visor still on. This guy had been drinking and smoking dope all morning, didn't know who the half naked maniac running into his house screaming could be and grabbed his loaded 38 to protect himself and almost shot me. So, in this case, I was almost killed by a wasp sting. His wife found this whole thing very amusing.


Were you insulted?
You drop your shorts and (to quote you) she found the whole thing very amusing


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Poacher @Dirk
> Years ago me and MrsD decided to learn/study wild flowers. We do a bit of bird watching and it makes the walks so interesting.
> We got the most basic but decent book we could in order to learn. We quickly gave up. There are so many small flowers that look identical.


Rather than a book, have you tried a wildflower classification key to help narrow things down? Here's one example. There are of course others and even app-based versions if you're without an Interwebs connection whilst out and about.


----------



## 12boy (10 Jun 2020)

Hadn't hoped to impress anyone and had not thought of that. Hopefully it was the situation that amused her and not my lack of endowment. Probably both.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jun 2020)

Following this afternoon’s 15th July open for tourism indication from the Scottish Govt I’ve just taken a chance and booked a week in August at our favourite holiday cottage in Speyside. Fingers now well and truly crossed !


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2020)

It's chucking it down here.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Rather than a book, have you tried a wildflower classification key to help narrow things down? Here's one example. There are of course others and even app-based versions if you're without an Interwebs connection whilst out and about.


That is a more modern and slightly simplified version of the formula idea I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2020)

Night Connie May.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Connie May.


Night Looney May


----------



## FrankCrank (11 Jun 2020)

We're off to a shopping mall soon, and will pop into Decaflon as well. Mrs Crank don't much care for Decaflon, but I persuade her it's silly to pass by it and not go in. Will eat in Sizzlers, which is an American steak style chain of restaurants in the malls, and they have a very good salad bar. Trouble is, it has pasta, soups, mousse puddings - not much room for salad - oh well.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

Morning. It's dry but a tad 💨 Off for a walk. Not sure if I fancy braving the wind on the bike, but at least it's an easterly so the bulk of my rides would get a bit of a tail wind home for a change. I shall see how I feel later.


----------



## screenman (11 Jun 2020)

Morning all, we are looking for an electric fire that fits flush into the wall, being old school we want to see it working before we invest, well there are loads to buy online but very few places have them on show, maybe this is the future.


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Jun 2020)

Mornin' all.
Suspect I won't be visiting William Hill's for a punt on getting a dry run today.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, we are looking for an electric fire that fits flush into the wall, being old school we want to see it working before we invest, well there are loads to buy online but very few places have them on show, maybe this is the future.


Flush "into" the wall or "against" the wall.
We got this one from Aldi for £50.00. It does the job quite well......depending how big the room is.
You can get similar from other places but possibly pay a bit more.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

Hello gang.
Up early at 0530. I woke and 0430 and hoped to get another 2 hours in but it was not to be .
Golf this morning and so far the promised rain has not arrived and is now not due till afternoon. By then I will be back from golf which I am happy with.
If it decides to hold off we still have the bedding plants to put it. We have approx 40 to put in. Half will go in pots which need emptying and refilling..... this could be a long job


----------



## screenman (11 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Flush "into" the wall or "against" the wall.
> We got this one from Aldi for £50.00. It does the job quite well......depending how big the room is.
> You can get similar from other places but possibly pay a bit more.
> View attachment 529077



Into the wall and it needs to be big, room is about 20ft by 16ft with double opening doors into the dining room, so it needs to be big, which of course means expensive.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Into the wall and it needs to be big, room is about 20ft by 16ft with double opening doors into the dining room, so it needs to be big, which of course means expensive.


This one definitely would not do it. Thats a big room for one electric fire.
Our living room is a similar size and also has folding doors to the dining room. 
The main area has a modern gas fire and that takes a while to heat it in winter.
Have you thought of one of those industrial calor gas blowers......a bit noisy, not quite flush to the wall but it will get the job done.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2020)

Good morning. My god we had a lot of rain last night.

Looks very grey here though so it could rain again and probably will 

I am expecting a new tyre for the front of my bike today so that's my excitement for the day. .

Stay safe folks


----------



## screenman (11 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> This one definitely would not do it. Thats a big room for one electric fire.
> Our living room is a similar size and also has folding doors to the dining room.
> The main area has a modern gas fire and that takes a while to heat it in winter.
> Have you thought of one of those industrial calor gas blowers......a bit noisy, not quite flush to the wall but it will get the job done.



We have wet underfloor heating so it is just for a focal point rather than heating. I do have an industrial one for the garage.


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Paulus (11 Jun 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
I'll be out on the bike later, dodging the showers. Carrier bags to take to the food bank for the use.
The dog to be walked etc etc.
Another day in paradise. 😊


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

Going to drive over to MK to see a friend. Will take Lemmy with me and we'll go for a socially distanced dog walk.


----------



## screenman (11 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Going to drive over to MK to see a friend. Will take Lemmy with me and we'll go for a socially distanced dog walk.



Not sure you have to socially distance from dogs.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Not sure you have to socially distance from dogs.


It maybe farts like it's owner!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jun 2020)

Morning all from a damp and chilly Din Eidyn


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2020)




----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jun 2020)

Today is the sort of day when a bracing well wrapped up walk along a shingle beach under a leaden grey sky would be just the ticket, followed by a soup and sandwich in a quiet beach cafe. If only ! Findhorn beach is the one I have in mind.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Been having a clear out of stuff these past few weeks and thought I'd try selling on Facebook.
I don't 'do' FB - ie no personal posts or photos, friends, comments or other stuff, but the response from my ads has been phenomenal. Beats Gumtree and Ebay by a mile.
Quickest sale was for my old pub bike which went for £30 within 2 minutes of me posting the ad (I only paid a tenner for it a couple of years ago )
Sold some fishing gear for £150 last night, guy's picking it up today.
I'd recommend the FB platform to anyone for selling stuff.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Quite an eventful day yesterday. Mrs Tenkay and I cycled down to the park and met a few friends to go for a socially distanced run🏃‍♂️
I was able to play with our grand daughter for the first time in months 
After cycling back from the park I opened a can of " Heathen" from Northern Monk and all was well with the world 😊
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶‍♂️🏃‍♂️🚲👍


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Today is the sort of day when a bracing well wrapped up walk along a shingle beach under a leaden grey sky would be just the ticket, followed by a soup and sandwich in a quiet beach cafe. If only ! Findhorn beach is the one I have in mind.


Years since I was up there. It's a lovely area. Is the hippy community still there.............are you even allowed to call them that in this pc world!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Been having a clear out of stuff these past few weeks and thought I'd try selling on Facebook.
> I don't 'do' FB - ie no personal posts or photos, friends, comments or other stuff, but the response from my ads has been phenomenal. Beats Gumtree and Ebay by a mile.
> ...




Do you have to have a special sellers page?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you have to have a special sellers page?


There's usually a group in your area. Try in the search box maybe buy and sell in Powys or something.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you have to have a special sellers page?


No, I just advertise on local group pages.
I've shifted about £500 worth of stuff in the past couple of weeks. All easy sales - cash and collect.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you have to have a special sellers page?


https://www.facebook.com/groups/921087741262588/


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you have to have a special sellers page?


https://www.facebook.com/groups/Forsaleswaporgivearoundmachynlleth/?ref=share


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Forsaleswaporgivearoundmachynlleth/?ref=share




Ah I see. I am a member there already. I just thought you sold on your own special sellers page.

I found someone who sells logs on that one and had a couple of loads dropped off the other week.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Not sure you have to socially distance from dogs.


Same house anyway.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2020)

I've just put the heating on as I'm cold


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just put the heating on as I'm cold


Put some clothes on!


----------



## screenman (11 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just put the heating on as I'm cold



I was cold, a turbo session has warmed me up now.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I was cold, a turbo session has warmed me up now.


Cheaper than a new fire as well.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Been having a clear out of stuff these past few weeks and thought I'd try selling on Facebook.
> I don't 'do' FB - ie no personal posts or photos, friends, comments or other stuff, but the response from my ads has been phenomenal. Beats Gumtree and Ebay by a mile.
> ...


How does it work Dirk?
Do paople bid or you put a price on it?
Does FB charge?
Anything else youcan think of.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

@Dirk Forget that.....I have just seen the other posts.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I was cold, a turbo session has warmed me up now.


 sound like an idea as rain is on the forecast


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

@Mo1959 
I am a "member" on FB although I very rarely use it.
I live in a place called Orford which is a small area of Warrington.
How would I find local groups to advertise on ?
Would I find Orford or Warrington?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

A good result. I am back from golf, sat in the conservatory and the heavens have opened.
The group I normally go out with won't finish till 12.30.
Who said there is no god


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> sound like an idea as rain is on the forecast


So long as it's only on the forecast, there's nowt to bother about. Hopefully it'll stay on the forecast, going nowhere else.


----------



## screenman (11 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959
> I am a "member" on FB although I very rarely use it.
> I live in a place called Orford which is a small area of Warrington.
> How would I find local groups to advertise on ?
> Would I find Orford or Warrington?



Just go to market place and you can type in your area and the distance you want to cover.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959
> I am a "member" on FB although I very rarely use it.
> I live in a place called Orford which is a small area of Warrington.
> How would I find local groups to advertise on ?
> Would I find Orford or Warrington?


Seems to be a couple of groups. Sometimes you can just advertise right away, others are a closed group that you need to ask to join.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/844725975609458/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/271296429653981/


----------



## GM (11 Jun 2020)

Morning all... Back from a rather damp dog walk, not many people around just dog walkers.

Agree with Dirk, FB Marketplace is the best for selling. We've been lucky in selling things quickly, the record has got to be my boys camper van, gone in 30 seconds.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Just go to markeplace and you can type in your area and the distance you want to cover.


Market place ??
Had no idea there was such a thing 
TBH I only joined FB because a my SiLs brother died and all details etc were done via FB. I go on maybe once every 6 weeks, look at the utter sh*te some people post and switch off.
At first I got friends requests. One young girl (daughter of someone we used to know) put in a 'friend request'. I thought "why"? and typed no.
I had no idea it reported back to the person concerned. Apparently she was very upset. I didn't make that mistake again.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Years since I was up there. It's a lovely area. Is the hippy community still there.............are you even allowed to call them that in this pc world!


Yes the Findhorn community, located incongruously close to the military base, is still thriving. Judging by all the fancy designer houses and luxury car brands parked up outside them I think they are get well off hippies as hippies go.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just put the heating on as I'm cold



How wildly extravagant!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Cheaper than a new fire as well.


I just did the cleaning, that warmed me up.
As it happens the sun has come out now as well. Velux windows are horribly noisy in heavy rain but the sun streaming through them doesn’t half warm up the room quick.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Market place ??
> Had no idea there was such a thing
> TBH I only joined FB because a my SiLs brother died and all details etc were done via FB. I go on maybe once every 6 weeks, look at the utter sh*te some people post and switch off.
> At first I got friends requests. One young girl (daughter of someone we used to know) put in a 'friend request'. I thought "why"? and typed no.
> I had no idea it reported back to the person concerned. Apparently she was very upset. I didn't make that mistake again.



Yes, Facebook has it’s uses, but, all of the drivel is a high price to pay.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2020)

I'm hot now


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm hot now


Well, I am not telling you to take your clothes off!


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I am not telling you to take your clothes off!


You don't have too


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, Facebook has it’s uses, but, all of the drivel is a high price to pay.


Just ignore all of the crap.
FB does have its uses for gleaning local news etc.
I don't get involved in anything outside of my own little interests and I don't use my real name either - so no one can search for me.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jun 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, Facebook has it’s uses, but, all of the drivel is a high price to pay.


I was on faceache for a while a few years back, it had its uses for getting in touch with some old work mates. I disabled it after about a year because of all the rubbish that was coming through. I obviously wasn't using the filters correctly, but in the end I couldn't be bothered with it anymore.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> I was on faceache for a while a few years back, it had its uses for getting in touch with some old work mates. I disabled it after about a year because of all the rubbish that was coming through. I obviously wasn't using the filters correctly, but in the end I couldn't be bothered with it anymore.


I quite enjoy seeing what my old work colleagues are getting up to, plus we have a local town page that’s handy for finding out if there’s anything interesting happening, finding out where to buy things, road conditions, etc.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jun 2020)

I'm just posting nothing in particular to get to 3000 pages. 🤣


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> I'm just posting nothing in particular to get to 3000 pages. 🤣


Me too.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)




----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)




----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)




----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Must be close by now?


----------



## dickyknees (11 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Me too.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Hmmm......


----------



## dickyknees (11 Jun 2020)

Very close!


----------



## dickyknees (11 Jun 2020)

Almost touching


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

I reckon this'll be the one.....


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Blimey!


----------



## dickyknees (11 Jun 2020)

Well done!


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Well done!


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2020)

I got up this morning looked at the trees being blown horizontal and the rain in the forecast and abandoned my plans for a bike ride, the rain arrived at half ten and we've had a wet morning, but its brightening up nicely now.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2020)

dickyknees said:


> *Almost touching*





Dirk said:


> I reckon this'll be the one.....





dickyknees said:


> Well done!





Dirk said:


>


dickyknees was first on 3000!


----------



## dickyknees (11 Jun 2020)

Well spotted that man.



classic33 said:


> dickyknees was first on 3000!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Blimey!


This must be the worsterest section of any forum in the world.
Whoever thought of it should be.......
Flogged
Forced to wear a pair of Dragos y fronts for one week.
Forced to walk through the local area wearing nothing but a pair of Welshies pink bloomers
AND
Do without beer for a week.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> This must be the worsterest section of any forum in the world.
> Whoever thought of it should be.......
> Flogged
> Forced to wear a pair of Dragos y fronts for one week.
> ...


And no fish and chips for two weeks!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

@Dirk the FB thing worked well.
One thing I wanted to sell was MrsDs bike as she will not use it again.
My daughter is a FB user so I phoned her to talk it through.
Bike had gone within 30 seconds.
Daughter is collecting on Sunday .
Strangely no mention of money though. Have I done something wrong


----------



## Paulus (11 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk the FB thing worked well.
> One thing I wanted to sell was MrsDs bike as she will not use it again.
> My daughter is a FB user so I phoned her to talk it through.
> Bike had gone within 30 seconds.
> ...


Sounds like your daughter is collecting the dosh as well


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Sounds like your daughter is collecting the dosh as well


I have told her that if the fad doesn't last then she must sell it and give me the money .
TBH though, as we are both in our 70s we are happy to pass things* over to her and our son. *So long as they are used and appreciated.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> dickyknees was first on 3000!
> View attachment 529170


Actually........and I've thought about this.........as there wasn't a page zero, the 3000th page starts at page 3001 - just like millennia do.
And, no......I can't be arsed.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Or can I?


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Hmmm.....


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

I'll have to give this some thought.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Or not, as the case may be.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Some


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Beggar


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Will


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Probably


----------



## gavroche (11 Jun 2020)

My wife decided to redecorate the guest room this morning. Guess who has to do the bit where the wall joins the ceiling? You need a very steady hand for that and I hate doing it. Only done one wall today and that's enough.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Beat


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Me


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

To


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

It


----------



## Paulus (11 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> It


Nice try,


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

Well who is it then


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

We have asort of lean to/pagoda thing on the patio. Its got a poly carb roof. Great for days like this when its raining but not too cold. I am sat with a book and a whisky while also watching the birds (99% Sparrows though).


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

Another walk done so that’s a total of nearly 12 miles today. My tootsies are a bit sore and tired.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Another walk done so that’s a total of nearly 12 miles today. My tootsies are a bit sore and tired.


Well done.
I only did 4 miles today.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Jun 2020)

Weather has been iffy here all day. It’s only been week but I am all ready missing the wall to wall sunshine and cycling most days 😂😂😂😀


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Another walk done so that’s a total of nearly 12 miles today. My tootsies are a bit sore and tired.


Mo. I want you to take your socks off.
Now lie back and put your feet up.
Close your eyes
I am now massaging your feet.

Is that good ??


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well who is it then


Well it's NOT me!!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo. I want you to take your socks off.
> Now lie back and put your feet up.
> Close your eyes
> I am now massaging your feet.
> ...


Oooo yes!


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Another walk done so that’s a total of nearly 12 miles today. My tootsies are a bit sore and tired.


I walked to the garage...................and back


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2020)

Good evening people. Congrats on hitting 3000 👏

It has been very windy and humid today. I have been out on my bike with a couple of friends - 102 miles, 16.4avg. Rather pleased with this. Headwind all day.

Best bit is the lady I've been mentoring for a few months came along. We did +/- 80 miles of "through and off" and she did her bit every single mile. Very happy for her.

Comment of the day:

N***: "She's got the hang of this!"
Paul: "Too bloody right "


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooo yes!


Right. Stay layed back.
I am now rubbing essential oil in.
Starting with your toes.
Down to your heels.
How does that feel ?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right. Stay layed back.
> I am now rubbing essential oil in.
> Starting with your toes.
> Down to your heels.
> How does that feel ?


You’ve obviously done this before!


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You’ve obviously done this before!


Watch out......he'll get out his bag of Werther's Originals next.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just ignore all of the crap.
> FB does have its uses for gleaning local news etc.
> I don't get involved in anything outside of my own little interests and I don't use my real name either - so no one can search for me.



Yes, I do use FB, and, as you say, ignore the bits I don't want. It can be useful to keep uptodate on what casual acquaintances are doing. But, don't some people post the most stupid personal stuff? 

My Daughter-in-law is an avid FB poster (fortunately with appropriate privacy settings), so, it was an easy way to keep uptodate with the grandchildren's progress, since they have always lived some distance from me (USA, Azerbaijan, now, Windsor, so, getting closer).


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2020)

@Dave7 my legs are toast. Can you help? Shall I take my shoes and socks off now?


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Jun 2020)

Postie's been today. Wonder what this might be ...?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 my legs are toast. Can you help? Shall I take my shoes and socks off now?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2020)

I fell asleep this afternoon. I have done sod all today.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Postie's been today. Wonder what this might be ...?
> View attachment 529229


Are you going to open it bit by bit and tease us?


----------



## Paulus (11 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I fell asleep this afternoon. I have done sod all today.


Nothing wrong with doing sod all some days


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Postie's been today. Wonder what this might be ...?
> View attachment 529229


@welsh dragon - have you lost a new tyre?


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Are you going to open it bit by bit and tease us?


Nah, it's out and assembled now.
Sadly, also hissing down, so an inaugural ride will have to wait for more clement conditions. It won't be to everyone's taste, but ...


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Jun 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> View attachment 529235


That’s nice. Steel? Think that’s the Passport Navigator they call that saddle. Quite comfy.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon - have you lost a new tyre?




My tyre came looking like this today. . That Looks like the sort of packaging you get from Amazon when you order something weighing less than 1lb.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My tyre came looking like this today. . That Looks like the sort of packaging you get from Amazon when you order something weighing less than 1lb.
> 
> View attachment 529248


Thought you would have had it fitted by now!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Thought you would have had it fitted by now!



Nah. Will do tomorrow though. And I even have a new inner tube as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nah. Will do tomorrow though. And I even have a new inner tube as well.


Wonder why Chain Reaction never give you Haribo when they are really the same company as Wiggle.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Watch out......he'll get out his bag of Werther's Originals next.


Jealous bitch.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 my legs are toast. Can you help? Shall I take my shoes and socks off now?


Have you got nice slim legs.
With no hair.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder why Chain Reaction never give you Haribo when they are really the same company as Wiggle.




Stingey blighters


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have you got nice slim legs.
> With no hair.




This is turning rather absence now. You to need to get a room


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> This is turning rather absence now. You to need to get a room


I better not tell him I’ve got toast crumbs dropped down under the pj’s......Lord knows what remedy he would suggest to remove them!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 my legs are toast. Can you help? Shall I take my shoes and socks off now?


Can't you just rub marmalade or Marmite on them yourself?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I better not tell him I’ve got toast crumbs dropped down under the pj’s......Lord knows what remedy he would suggest to remove them!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have you got nice slim legs.
> With no hair.


I can shave them for you.......


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2020)

@IaninSheffield that is a rather beautiful bicycle. 😍


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2020)

Chris Packham has just said live on Springwatch:

"I love a good shag in the breeding season"


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have you got nice slim legs.
> With no hair.


_"Wax on, Wax off"_
Hair soon be gone!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2020)

Did the jigsaw ever get finished?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did the jigsaw ever get finished?


Last Sunday.....


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s nice. Steel? Think that’s the Passport Navigator they call that saddle. Quite comfy.


Yup. Spa Steel Tourer.
I was going to swap the saddle for a Charge Spoon, but will give it a try first and see how my rear end likes it.


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @IaninSheffield that is a rather beautiful bicycle. 😍


My first steel bike ... well, apart from the Mailstar ... and in 'recent' (post 1980) years.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2020)

Just finished watching series 3 of Cardinal. Really enjoying it. I’ll make a start on series 4 tomorrow night.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Last Sunday.....
> 
> View attachment 529251


Not too good at the daily update lark, are you!!


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## screenman (12 Jun 2020)

Morning all, I suggest that you all stay in bed it is horrible and grey out there.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I better not tell him I’ve got toast crumbs dropped down under the pj’s......Lord knows what remedy he would suggest to remove them!


A good job I didn't read this before I went to bed last night


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Chris Packham has just said live on Springwatch:
> 
> "I love a good shag in the breeding season"


hahaha......I wish I had seen that.
Q. Whats the difference between a Shag and a Cormorant.
A. You can't smoke a Cormorant


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Last Sunday.....
> 
> View attachment 529251


What are you going to do with it ?


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## FrankCrank (12 Jun 2020)

Busy morning. Had a hole to patch up on the ground floor soffit where we think the rats were getting in. 
Caught three yesterday and one today - a mother and 3 offspring I think. Just got it done before the sun moves round, 34 degrees now, so back to slouching.


----------



## FrankCrank (12 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> hahaha......I wish I had seen that.
> Q. Whats the difference between a Shag and a Cormorant.
> A. You can't smoke a Cormorant


Gillian was at a beaver sanctuary a fair bit in this series, been waiting for the obvious slip up, but nothing yet.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

Morning all.
Not too bad here weatherwise. Steady rain was promised but that has changed to 15%.
Off for my weekly Aldi dash at 0730. Its quite painless as there are so few people there......in, out and back home for 0815. We have developed a dreadful habbit.....on Friday I get luxury crumpets and strawberries. Sunday morning is them and a bottle of plonk, although Sunday is supposed to be nice so a ride must take priority.
Heavy rain stopped play yesterday so the bedding plants have/MUST be done today.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Gillian was at a beaver sanctuary a fair bit in this series, been waiting for the obvious slip up, but nothing yet.


Frank, I posted this some time back. A gang of us had gone to Chester zoo. Among us was a lovely, innocent girl named J***** Beaver.
In the gift shop was a T shirt with the logo "I love beaver diving". She was about to buy it but someone had a quiet word with her. Her face was a picture.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Jun 2020)

Mornin' all.
Grey, foggy and wet. Eurgh.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Chris Packham has just said live on Springwatch:
> 
> "I love a good shag in the breeding season"


How did he and his stepdaughter manage to keep a straight face when he said it?


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Jun 2020)

Hope no-one's going to start making a sprint for the 4000th page today.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2020)

Good morning crappy hampers. Yucky day here today as well 

I Have to pick Mr WD prescription up and the put my new tyre on well Mr WD will have to do it. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Paulus (12 Jun 2020)

Morning all. 
Possible thunderstorms later, although it is sunny at the moment. 
I'll be out getting a few picnic bits as MrsP and myself are going for a day out tomorrow, oldschool style. Flasks of tea, bottles of water, sarnies, sausage rolls, etc.
It is our 39th wedding anniversary tomorrow so we thought we would have a day out with the dog.
As we are normally awake quite early it will be one of those get up and go days. The weather forecast is ok for tomorrow. 
Of course, the plan could always go wrong


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Heavy rain forecast but it's lovely and sunny at the moment 🌞
The gas lady is arriving at 9:00 for the annual boiler service. I've cleared everything from the airing cupboard, opened the loft hatch and pulled down the ladder, signed a blank cheque and left it out for her. 
Now on my second cup of Peruvian coffee ☕☕
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🚶‍♂️🚲


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Jun 2020)

Morning everyone.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jun 2020)

Morning all, dry but very breezy here. At least there is now a bit of variety in the weather to help offset the sameness of every day and every week and every month of unrelenting Sturgeon lockdown.


----------



## GM (12 Jun 2020)

Morning all... can I be the first to say 'yeah it's fish Friday' 

A bit more digging this morning before the rain starts, 🌈


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2020)

Good morning all. Skies are a greyish blue and we have a breeze. Didn't wake up till 7.35 but was awake 2.30-4.30. pluses and minuses.

So at 10.00 No.1 son arrives to go riding with his Dad. We are riding to Whalley, pick up No. 3 son, ride to Ribchester, coffee and then home. Should be fun though I'm unsure of my legs today. Have to hope No. 1 son doesn't want to give the old man a good thrashing!


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jun 2020)

Sunny intervals with a brisk north westerly wind. I was given some broccoli plants yesterday so have to get them planted. The grass is already looking untidy but it will have to wait.
What looks like a clam dredger patrolling up and down the sound recently in deep water. I would not expect much so deep but I am not a fisherman and never ventured that far down when diving. Forty meters was my limit.
The overseas markets are starting to open up and I saw a couple of foreign reg live shellfish lorries heading out of Oban. Our local retail sales will stop soon as they can get more money selling to Spain.


----------



## gavroche (12 Jun 2020)

Good morning. Been up since 7.30. Even my wife is wondering if I'm well this morning. Grey sky so far but shouldn't rain till 3 pm according to Mr weather forecast. Planning to cut some branches overhanging my shed today and installing an outside clock as well as carry on with painting the guest room. Oh, bit of shopping too I was told so probably no time left for a ride before the rain comes.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Sun's out here. 
Doggie walk on the beach first thing, then a bit of garage clearing.
Should be able to find a few things to sell.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning crappy hampers. Yucky day here today as well
> 
> I Have to pick Mr WD prescription up and the put my new tyre on well Mr WD will have to do it.
> 
> Stay safe folks


So.......Mr WD does come in handy then


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all.
> Possible thunderstorms later, although it is sunny at the moment.
> I'll be out getting a few picnic bits as MrsP and myself are going for a day out tomorrow, oldschool style. Flasks of tea, bottles of water, sarnies, sausage rolls, etc.
> It is our 39th wedding anniversary tomorrow so we thought we would have a day out with the dog.
> ...


Sounds good. Enjoy.
Tomorrow is iffy here with possible heavy rain. But that wont bother you love birds frolicking in the meadow .
Sunday is supposed to be nice.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. Been up since 7.30. Even my wife is wondering if I'm well this morning. Grey sky so far but shouldn't rain till 3 pm according to Mr weather forecast. Planning to cut some branches overhanging my shed today and installing an outside clock as well as carry on with painting the guest room. Oh, bit of shopping too I was told so probably no time left for a ride before the rain comes.


When you saw the branches always remember to sit on the part nearest the tree


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Sunny intervals with a brisk north westerly wind. I was given some broccoli plants yesterday so have to get them planted. The grass is already looking untidy but it will have to wait.
> What looks like a clam dredger patrolling up and down the sound recently in deep water. I would not expect much so deep but I am not a fisherman and never ventured that far down when diving. Forty meters was my limit.
> The overseas markets are starting to open up and I saw a couple of foreign reg live shellfish lorries heading out of Oban. Our local retail sales will stop soon as they can get more money selling to Spain.


My deepest was 44 mtrs but that was in the Med with good viz.
I think 30 was about my limit around the UK.
I did a 30 in a North Wales quarry in a borrowed semi dry.....that was cold


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jun 2020)

M o r n i n g.......


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> M o r n i n g.......


That good, aye lad


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Hope no-one's going to start making a sprint for the 4000th page today.


I think there should be a law that every 100th page should go to Dirk.


----------



## gavroche (12 Jun 2020)

Is @monkers having a lie in today? Maybe she is waiting for someone to bring her a cup of tea in bed?


----------



## GM (12 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> View attachment 529235





Very nice! Is that going to be the new tourer, perhaps the south NZ island next year?


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My deepest was 44 mtrs but that was in the Med with good viz.
> I think 30 was about my limit around the UK.
> I did a 30 in a North Wales quarry in a borrowed semi dry.....that was cold


I seldom exceeded 25 metres but we once did a bounce to 46 metres off the side of a wreck as my buddy had dropped his toolbag. We went for it on our next visit but never found it. Instead we found somebody else's better tool kit so took that instead. Sometimes dived with 2 guys from London who had no need of weight belts as they had so many tool including air operated chisels. Mike and Howard I think but a bit like Little and Large.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I think there should be a law that every 100th 1000th page should go to Dirk.


FTFY


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Is @monkers having a lie in today? Maybe she is waiting for someone to bring her a cup of tea in bed?


She's waiting for @Dave7 to come around with the Werther's.........


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2020)

Morning. 53 miles before breakfast to avoid the pesky 💨 I have been a bit of a  and had 4 Weetabix!


----------



## pawl (12 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just finished watching series 3 of Cardinal. Really enjoying it. I’ll make a start on series 4 tomorrow night.





I’m going to wait until i have recorded all six episodes of the current series then binge watch it.

The only problem I find as with other American series is some of the speech is difficult to understand.Tried to use subtitles but unfortunately didn’t work on first three series.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Is @monkers having a lie in today? Maybe she is waiting for someone to bring her a cup of tea in bed?


She was AWOL yesterday as well.
Calling @monkers


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> I’m going to wait until i have recorded all six episodes of the current series then binge watch it.
> 
> The only problem I find as with other American series is some of the speech is difficult to understand.Tried to use subtitles but unfortunately didn’t work on first three series.


Yep. Not so much the accents with this one, but I find the main actor seems to mumble a bit and as usual, the background music is a bit too loud so turning the sound up doesn't really help. Enjoying it though.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> She was AWOL yesterday as well.
> Calling @monkers


She's maybe busy sawing up her bike. I think she's the phantom bike murderess!


----------



## gavroche (12 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. 53 miles before breakfast to avoid the pesky 💨 I have been a bit of a  and had 4 Weetabix!


What time do you get up? It isn't 10 am yet and you have already done 53 miles !! You must have set off about 6 am or before ? Chapeau to you.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> She's waiting for @Dave7 to come around with the Werther's.........


Soz.....I am still working out how best to hoover up Mo's crumbs


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So.......Mr WD does come in handy then



Now and again he has his uses


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Soz.....I am still working out how best to hoover up Mo's crumbs




Oh boy. What a picture that conjures up.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning crappy hampers. Yucky day here today as well
> 
> I Have to pick Mr WD prescription up and the * put my new tyre on well Mr WD will have to do it*.
> 
> Stay safe folks



Us men have our uses then?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jun 2020)

Wet and windy out there today - not going for a walk or a ride in that.

Instead we are toddling off in the car later on for a carnic which is our version of a picnic in our car with a lovely view and our Kindles.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wet and windy out there today - not going for a walk or a ride in that.
> 
> Instead we are toddling off in the car later on for a carnic which is our version of a picnic in our car with a lovely view and our Kindles.


That sounds good. I quite enjoy sitting in the car with a nice view and just chilling.


----------



## gavroche (12 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That sounds good. I quite enjoy sitting in the car with a nice view and just chilling.


Soooo it was 53 miles in the car then?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Soooo it was 53 miles in the car then?


Noooooo! Although it might have been easier.


----------



## GM (12 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> She was AWOL yesterday as well.
> Calling @monkers




I hope I haven't upset her with my silly jokes!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. 53 miles before breakfast to avoid the pesky 💨 I have been a bit of a  and had 4 Weetabix!


WoW.......well done


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh boy. What a picture that conjures up.


Thinking about it...I had to go for a lie down


----------



## monkers (12 Jun 2020)

Good morning all. I'm still breathing in and out. Hope all are well. Sorry carcass elevation programmes continue to function. Had a cherry scone for breakfast for a change - well it was just there - Danni had bought them and left them on the kitchen worktop - begging for it they were.  Anyway, I broke one in half and left it five minutes while I made a cup of Yorkyshire, this ensured that any fat content had the opportunity to escape before I ate it.

Weather continues to be unpleasant here - actually sounded like cats and dogs raining onto the velux pane yesterday - ye Gods it was noisy.

Sorry for being AWOL - the problems with the laptop charger are recurring. Actually it's only the cable to device connector that is faulty. A replacement was sourced but it's very shoddy and not up to the job. A new charger had been ordered but is slow to arrive. I don't like using a phone to type on forums - it's too much of a faff for me. I'm happier with a hacksaw in my hand than a mobile. 

I managed to keep busy for a few minutes only fitting the upgrade pedals and some accessories to Danni's new Liv, but I'm chomping at the bit to get outside, on the bike, or at least get busy with some tools.

I'm still waiting to put some time in on the Emonda as I'm seeing some rave reviews on Youtube - seems this frameset has a bit of a cult following even among pro cyclists. I bought the bike new at a such a good discount that made it cost less than the retail price of the frameset alone, so I'm properly smuggerly chuffed with meself. 

I see I've missed pages of stuff in just a couple of days. Anyway, have a great day everyone and stay safe. I can't catch up fully yet as the wretched connector is already getting hot.

xx


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2020)

2nd new tyre and innertube now fitted. Wooohoo.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> 2nd new tyre and innertube now fitted. Wooohoo.



Mr W D clearly spoils you


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

How am I supposed to ever get rich.
After Dirks get rich quick malarky I decided to flog a few things.
1. MrsDs bike. Daughter phones to say she has decided to start cycling but guess what.....she doesnt have a bike. That £150 down the pan
2. The old Flymo. Its good and quite big. We had it for the caravan. My Bro** messaged me last night. His mower has died. Another 50 smackers gone.
All I need now is for my son to tell me he has taken up sea fishing .
Ahhh well, its clearing out space.
**he is notorius for never giving anything away for nowt
Dont get me wrong, he is very generous with birthday/anniversary gifts etc......just enjoys flogging stuff for a profit.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jun 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wet and windy out there today - not going for a walk or a ride in that.
> 
> Instead we are toddling off in the car later on for a carnic which is our version of a picnic in our car with a lovely view and our Kindles.


I had plenty of carnics as a kid. My mum and dad loved getting out and about whatever the weather. The times we had the picnic in the old car as the rain battered on the roof.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2020)

Well I feel a little embarrassed now. We binned the ride due to unexpected wind and rain. No. 1 son has driven home to Manchester where he says it's dry. 

Chapeau @Mo1959 or where you trying to get away from @Dave7 and his hoover? 🤔😄

Ironing followed by a little light. housework


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jun 2020)

It's


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jun 2020)

My modest pootle in the Pentlands this morning can’t compare with Mo’s pre breakfast epic !





Nothing exciting seen or heard today but enjoyed the company of the usual suspects, skylarks, swifts, the odd grouse, the odd curlew, the odd hare.


----------



## monkers (12 Jun 2020)

Looks and sounds wonderful. We've got pitter patter raindrops again.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jun 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Us men have our uses then?


You could have said we men which I suppose is open to misinterpretation.
It does however remind me of Littlemill Distillery where we did a lot of fabrication work ourselves mainly from back of envelope drawings produced by the owner who was also managing director. We had a general engineer and an electrician both about 5 ft in height who had a pretty free hand to interpret the scribblings and turn them into something useful. They were known collectively as "The Gnomes".
Problem was they built everything to suit themselves and anything they were involved in always had limited headroom so far as the rest of us were concerned. Hard hats were not common then but in retrospect I should have issued them to all the workforce and made sure I had one as well. Would have saved a few sore heads as they walked under but the rest of us had to remember to stoop.


----------



## pawl (12 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. 53 miles before breakfast to avoid the pesky 💨 I have been a bit of a  and had 4 Weetabix!
> [
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> My modest pootle in the Pentlands this morning can’t compare with Mo’s pre breakfast epic !
> View attachment 529325
> 
> Nothing exciting seen or heard today but enjoyed the company of the usual suspects, skylarks, swifts, the odd grouse, the odd curlew, the odd hare.


That looks amazing!


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2020)

Doggie walk done - just 3 miles out to Crow Point along to Cod Pits and back along the Boardwalk.




































Back home for a sarnie and a couple of beers in the garden.
Sun's still shining.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> *Sun's still shining*.



Very nice, would you mind just enjoying that quietly?

It is p****** down here, and has been all night.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walk done - just 3 miles out to Crow Point along to Cod Pits and back along the Boardwalk.
> 
> View attachment 529335
> 
> ...


Looks nice dirk.
If its not a nosy question dirk......were you born/bread in that area or are you also a grockle?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2020)

Looks like it is going to rain here.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Looks nice dirk.
> If its not a nosy question dirk......were you born/bread in that area or are you also a grockle?


 I'm one of the @welsh dragon crew.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm one of the @welsh dragon crew.


What!!! You are a Brummie


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What!!! You are a Brummie




. I am many things.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> . I am many things.


I am sure you are.
But I believe you have the best bits of all of them.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What!!! You are a Brummie


Yes mate. Bostin' aye it?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2020)

It's 5.42 - can I have a G&T or must I wait till 6.00?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's 5.42 - can I have a G&T or must I wait till 6.00?


I give my blessing to you my son


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> My modest pootle in the Pentlands this morning can’t compare with Mo’s pre breakfast epic !
> View attachment 529325
> 
> Nothing exciting seen or heard today but enjoyed the company of the usual suspects, skylarks, swifts,* the odd grouse, the odd curlew, the odd hare.*


Just how "odd" were they?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I give my blessing to you my son


T'was a drink, not a blessing he were wanting!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> T'was a drink, not a blessing he were wanting!


I poured him a drink but he never turned up.
I had to drink it myself


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I give my blessing to you my son


Thank you Dave. Gratefully accepted........hic!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> T'was a drink, not a blessing he were wanting!


I probably need a blessing as well.......🤔


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I probably need a blessing as well.......🤔


_"May your giving hand never fail you."_


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> The only problem I find as with other American series is some of the speech is difficult to understand.Tried to use subtitles but unfortunately didn’t work on first three series.


's funny that. I'm OK with Cardinal but really struggle with some programmes. I'd put it down to my age-related hearing decline, but most programmes I find OK. Just anecdotal, but the ones I seem to struggle with are not so much American as those which are aimed at more towards a younger demographic.


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 529341


In that last photo the little fella(?) looks as if he's sunk up to his ... well, ahem!


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Very nice! Is that going to be the new tourer, perhaps the south NZ island next year?


Thank you. It is indeed _*a*_ new (reasonably priced) tourer, but might also be a day bike. It won't be going down to the South Island though, not least because the Kiwis (like most other countries) are sadly, but quite rightly, unlikely to be letting Brits onto their shores for some time to come. However, I've other reasons too, which I'll get round to penning when I bring my tour journal to a conclusion. I loved NZ, but ...


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> 's funny that. I'm OK with Cardinal but really struggle with some programmes. I'd put it down to my age-related hearing decline, but most programmes I find OK. Just anecdotal, but the ones I seem to struggle with are not so much American as those which are aimed at more towards a younger demographic.




I love Cardinal


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I love Cardinal


Me too and I don't know why; I never watch crime dramas normally.


----------



## pawl (12 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> 's funny that. I'm OK with Cardinal but really struggle with some programmes. I'd put it down to my age-related hearing decline, but most programmes I find OK. Just anecdotal, but the ones I seem to struggle with are not so much American as those which are aimed at more towards a younger demographic.




It is not all American serie,just some of the actors There speech is more of a mumble.I also find some British come across the same.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Me too and I don't know why; I never watch crime dramas normally.




There are some good series on more 4. Called Walter channel, they have a lot of foreign crime dramas. They are very good. Far better the a lot of British ones.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2020)

There is one just starting on More4 called Code37:Sex crimes. It's the start of the 3rd series tonight at 9 pm


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2020)

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2020)

Don't you just like the simple things. Like getting a replacement SIM card.

A replacement SIM card, one of two received, and confirmed as being received to get it activated, turns out to be the one that it was sent to replace(which went missing in the post). The second one of the pair, works okay. And has done since it was activated. 

Somehow, I got one SIM card from the first pair sent, and one from the replacement pair sent. The replacements for the replacements (never received) cancelled the first replacements, but left me with one working and one non-working. 

Simple things really


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2020)

Holy Mary Mother of Trump! I've just discovered that Watling Street and Fosse Way were built by Roman slaves! I'm going to lead a mob to tear them up and throw them in the harbour immediately.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There are some good series on more 4. Called Walter channel, they have a lot of foreign crime dramas. They are very good. Far better the a lot of British ones.


Mrs P watches a lot of British crime dramas. I used to enjoy these but find them very boring, every plot seems the same these days.

I find a lot of good stuff on Netflix.

Looking forward to Cardinal, it always seems just that little bit different.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2020)

if I could find an emoji for ginger nuts I would that here.......


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> if I could find an emoji for ginger nuts I would that here.......


They're a bit hard on the old gnashers. I can eat them, but maybe not my favourite biscuit.

It's humid, drizzly and breezy here. I have the cheap Co-op fair trade coffee this morning as they haven't had the one I usually like for ages. Nescafe Gold Crema or something it's called.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

The sun is shining nicely here in Poshshire.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Almost touching...


...cloth?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Don't you just like the simple things. Like getting a replacement SIM card.
> 
> A replacement SIM card, one of two received, and confirmed as being received to get it activated, turns out to be the one that it was sent to replace(which went missing in the post). The second one of the pair, works okay. And has done since it was activated.
> 
> ...


Its 0630 and my head hurts after reading that.
I will try again later and hopefully understand it better


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its 0630 and my head hurts after reading that.
> I will try again later and hopefully understand it better


Ah good. It isn't just me.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Holy Mary Mother of Trump! I've just discovered that Watling Street and Fosse Way were built by Roman slaves! I'm going to lead a mob to tear them up and throw them in the harbour immediately.


So true.
It was stupid when it started and now its totally crazy stupid.
I was just reading that footballers will be wearing "black lives matter" on their shirts for the 1st game. What next ?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> They're a bit hard on the old gnashers. I can eat them, but maybe not my favourite biscuit.
> 
> It's humid, drizzly and breezy here. I have the cheap Co-op fair trade coffee this morning as they haven't had the one I usually like for ages. Nescafe Gold Crema or something it's called.


I like ginger nuts, good dunkers. Partly I buy them because it stops me eating the packet in one go - now chocolate Hob Nobs or Digestives and self-control goes out the window.

I tried to move us to ALDI Fair Trade but Mrs P want having it. Kenco in our house.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> They're a bit hard on the old gnashers. I can eat them, but maybe not my favourite biscuit.
> 
> It's humid, drizzly and breezy here. I have the cheap Co-op fair trade coffee this morning as they haven't had the one I usually like for ages. Nescafe Gold Crema or something it's called.


You need to learn the art of ginger bickie dunking . They have to be soft enough to crunch but not fall apart.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So true.
> It was stupid when it started and now its totally crazy stupid.
> I was just reading that footballers will be wearing "black lives matter" on their shirts for the 1at game. What next ?


Oh tell me about it. Nearly every week at Rovers we'd have a minutes silence or applause. These things have become meaningless.

I don't have to wear a BLM T-Shirt to know it's true or to understand we need to change our society.

I'm just waiting for all those people clapping for carers to clap for higher taxes so the country can afford the social services people need.

That's today's rant finished.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You need to learn the art of ginger bickie dunking . They have to be soft enough to crunch but not fall apart.


This man has the knowledge..........


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I like ginger nuts, good dunkers. Partly I buy them because it stops me eating the packet in one go - now chocolate Hob Nobs or Digestives and self-control goes out the window.
> 
> I tried to move us to ALDI Fair Trade but Mrs P want having it. Kenco in our house.


I am a coffee machine snob.
Never been keen on granules. I will have a cup if I run out of pods but for me the machine rules .
BTW.... when leaving Aldi at 0810 last week I could not believe the queue to Costa. Can these people not switch a kettle on ??


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh tell me about it. Nearly every week at Rovers we'd have a minutes silence or applause. These things have become meaningless.
> 
> I don't have to wear a BLM T-Shirt to know it's true or to understand we need to change our society.
> 
> ...


Poor old Alf Garnett will be turning in his grave.


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2020)

Morning all, nothing to moan about here, yet.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am a coffee machine snob.
> Never been keen on granules. I will have a cup if I run out of pods but for me the machine rules .
> BTW.... when leaving Aldi at 0810 last week I could not believe the queue to Costa. Can these people not switch a kettle on ??


You should have seen the queue at Macdonald's on Preston Docks on Wednesday. We stopped for coffee about 12.00 at the Green Frog, one of those mobile jobs.

There were two lanes going in to MacD's. One lead to the car park where drivers queued round the car park, then turn out of the exit to join the back of the queue for the takeaway window.

All for a shoot burger. Unbelievable.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2020)

I feel drugged this morning. I slept soooo heavy. Still woke at 0600. Sadly, once I wake, thats it......I cant seem to get back to sleep.
My Bro and SiL are coming later** (from the Wirral) to Steal collect the Flymo I offered him. I was tempted to put a price on it but he is my Bro 
**we have been told of a local chippy that is open for click and collect so we may have a fish Saturday (sorry Dirk).


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Jun 2020)

Mornin' all.
The mist from yesterday has fought off the rain to develop itself into a full blown fog today. Run rather than a ride is on he cards then.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2020)

good morning people.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, nothing to moan about here, yet.


Come on!!! Think harder. I'm sure you can think of something.
If not, what are you doing on this section


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Holy Mary Mother of Trump! I've just discovered that Watling Street and Fosse Way were built by Roman slaves! I'm going to lead a mob to tear them up and throw them in the harbour immediately.


----------



## Paulus (13 Jun 2020)

Morning all, 
MrsP and myself are off out for the day, stay safe everyone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

The Gas lady has been and all is tickety-boo for another year. Our Glowworm boiler is 23 years old and she described it as a " youngster"
The sun is shining and Mrs Tenkay is heading to the local shops. 
Weekly 5k challenge first, then back on the turbo to continue my journey to Land's End 🚲
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶‍♂️🏃🚲🌞☕🌞🚀


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2020)

Good morning good folks.

Congratulations on your and Mrs Paulus anniversary @Paulus.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jun 2020)




----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So true.
> It was stupid when it started and now its totally crazy stupid.
> I was just reading that footballers will be wearing "black lives matter" on their shirts for the 1st game. What next ?


Morning all 

Only been awake for half an hour and already had the biggest larf of the day.
Apparently there is a campaign being organised to shut down the Guardian newspaper, so beloved of the lefties, because it was founded using money made from the slave trade and it supported the Confederate side in the American civil war. You couldn't make this s**t up! 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...spite-branding-Abraham-Lincoln-abhorrent.html


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Only been awake for half an hour and already had the biggest larf of the day.
> Apparently there is a campaign being organised to shut down the Guardian newspaper, so beloved of the lefties, because it was founded using money made from the slave trade and it supported the Confederate side in the American civil war. You couldn't make this s**t up!
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...spite-branding-Abraham-Lincoln-abhorrent.html



Either its a wind up or the lunatics have definitely taken over the asylum


----------



## gavroche (13 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So true.
> It was stupid when it started and now its totally crazy stupid.
> I was just reading that footballers will be wearing "black lives matter" on their shirts for the 1st game. What next ?


You mean the ones on £100k plus, a week?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jun 2020)

Morning all, grey and damp here in the locked down lands of Sturgeon.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> You mean the ones on £100k plus, a week?


Whatever they are on.....its still bl**dy crazy.


----------



## gavroche (13 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Whatever they are on.....its still bl**dy crazy.


Crazy and ironic I say.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2020)

Not much planned today, just some tinkering with stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2020)

Right.....decision made.
I am organising a march in Warrington tomrrow and need YOU to join me.
There is a main road called Scotland Road. Named after a famous battle between Brits and Scots from god knows when.
To me it represents the oppression of the Scots.
We are going to tear the road up, destroy the name sign and hang the b*astard who chose that name.
After that we we choose another equally stupid idea to target.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right.....decision made.
> I am organising a march in Warrington tomrrow and need YOU to join me.
> There is a main road called Scotland Road. Named after a famous battle between Brits and Scots from god knows when.
> To me it represents the oppression of the Scots.
> ...


There's a campaign to remove Bideford's strapline - 'The Little White Town'.
#alltownsmatter


----------



## GM (13 Jun 2020)

......


----------



## pawl (13 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Holy Mary Mother of Trump! I've just discovered that Watling Street and Fosse Way were built by Roman slaves! I'm going to lead a mob to tear them up and throw them in the harbour immediately.






Both roads are close to me.Going out now to cover them with MDF.👷‍♂️👷‍♂️👷‍♂️


----------



## gavroche (13 Jun 2020)

I think the whole of the United Kingdom should be pulled down as it was built on the exploitation of its colonies.


----------



## GM (13 Jun 2020)

How far back should we go...


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2020)

It is misty, murky and drizzly here. I took the hybrid for a bimble and realised when the mist came down I should really have had lights on. Oh well, I survived. Not a good day on the bike really as the old back is grumbling which then seems to affect the leg power which was close to non-existent. Just scraped a 12mph average.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> The think the whole of the United Kingdom should be pulled down as it was built on the exploitation of its colonies.



Pull the plug and scuttle it, that way we can make a fortune by charging people to dive on it.


----------



## gavroche (13 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> How far back should we go...
> 
> View attachment 529585


And the Colisseum in Rome, the Pantheon in Athen etc..........


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> How far back should we go...
> 
> View attachment 529585



But were they built by slaves? I thought they'd established that the pyramid builders were't slaves.


----------



## pawl (13 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P watches a lot of British crime dramas. I used to enjoy these but find them very boring, every plot seems the same these days.
> 
> I find a lot of good stuff on Netflix.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jun 2020)

When all this is over I’m going to see if the local Tibetan monastery are running any Buddhism for Beginners weekends. Seriously !


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2020)

This isn't going to end well all this talk of slaves. I'm sure someone from the door on the left will be along in a minute to educate all you heathens and tell you off for being flippant .

In other news the sun is shining here.....for now anyway. Give it 5 minutes and it could be hissing down.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Either its a wind up or the lunatics have definitely taken over the asylum


I would guess many institutions have their historical skeletons. It's how we acknowledge these things today that counts. A quick Google for Lord Rothermere will help!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2020)

On to much more interesting stuff. The forecast was terrible but the day has dawned with blue sky, fluffy cloud and little wind. I thought I had nothing to do today but now I've thought about it some more:

Treat myself to boiled eggs and toast for breakfast
Sow winter brassicas
Sow lettuce
Weeding on the allotment
Netting over the strawberries and gooseberries to keep the bloody blackbirds out
Deliver club kit to a couple of members
Organise distributing kit samples from potential new supplier to committee members
G&T at 6.00pm


----------



## GM (13 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> But were they built by slaves? I thought they'd established that the pyramid builders were't slaves.




Looks like you are right Dave!

*Pyramids of Giza | National Geographic*
The ancient engineering feats at Giza were so impressive that even today scientists can't be sure how the pyramids were built. Yet they have learned much about the people who built them and the political power necessary to make it happen.

The builders were skilled, well-fed Egyptian workers who lived in a nearby temporary city. Archaeological digs on the fascinating site have revealed a highly organized community, rich with resources, that must have been backed by strong central authority.
It's likely that communities across Egypt contributed workers, as well as food and other essentials, for what became in some ways a national project to display the wealth and control of the ancient pharaohs.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2020)

@pawl - thanks, I shall have a gander.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2020)

Well the whole country, nay the whole world is in deep doggy doo dahs now.
Apparently Colonel Sanders stole his KFC recipe off a black woman .
Some people dispute that but lets not allow possible facts get in the way of a good riot.
That is our next march......tear down all KFCs


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2020)

Nice sunny day again. Shorts on and spray myself with anti tick stuff before cutting some of back grass then consider a trike trip out. Might leave that till early tomorrow instead and get garden to a state where it can be left for a week without attention.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> When all this is over I’m going to see if the local Tibetan monastery are running any Buddhism for Beginners weekends. Seriously !


I visited here quite a few years ago. Quite interesting to see.

https://www.samyeling.org


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I would guess many institutions have their historical skeletons. It's how we acknowledge these things today that counts. A quick Google for Lord Rothermere will help!



What,s in the past is in the past, its done and can't be undone, but we shouldn't try and bury it, rather learn from it and try not to make the same mistakes again. I often wonder, in 500 years time what will people make of us?


----------



## gavroche (13 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Looks like you are right Dave!
> 
> *Pyramids of Giza | National Geographic*
> The ancient engineering feats at Giza were so impressive that even today scientists can't be sure how the pyramids were built. Yet they have learned much about the people who built them and the political power necessary to make it happen.
> ...


Well, that's one off the hook then. Next!


----------



## gavroche (13 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> What,s in the past is in the past, its done and can't be undone, but we shouldn't try and bury it, rather learn from it and try not to make the same mistakes again. I often wonder, in 500 years time what will people make of us?


Don't worry about it as the human race will be gone by then.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Don't worry about it as the human race will be gone by then.


Wouldn't surprise me the way we are going!


----------



## gavroche (13 Jun 2020)

Seriously now. It is lovely, warm and sunny here and a ride is on the map for this afternoon.  More painting to do first.


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Jun 2020)

Morning all. They has been some deep and interesting conversations on here this morning 😀. I try and stay away from commenting on that sort of things on forum as I find it too easy to upset people as I get older. I tend to keep that sort of stuff on fb as it’s much more fun. Oh the good trolling fun one can have on far right or far left fb pages is to die for . When the weather is bad and I am bored it can keep me amused for hours. Anyway no need for digging in the under belly of Facebook today.
The sun is shining, coffee needs drinking , strawberries need picking, a bike needs riding and even Mrs exlaser 2 is happy. So all is good in my little world 😀


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Don't worry about it as the human race will be gone by then.



That wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I visited here quite a few years ago. Quite interesting to see.
> 
> https://www.samyeling.org


That’s the one I had in mind  
I know it from of all things being used as an audax control.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Whatever they are on.....its still bl**dy crazy.


With that pay they could be on anything!

Our council's Native American Advisor, on all things Native American locally, convinced the local council to ban kids from playing cowboys and Indians. If they were caught at school, they were disciplined for saying Indians not Native Americans.


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2020)

Anyone else get this, we do.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> I think the whole of the United Kingdom should be pulled down as it was built on the exploitation of its colonies.


I think that France should acknowledge that Joseph-Ignace Guillotin stole his "idea" for the guillotine and claimed it as his own. Also that this minor detail, not taught in France, be rectified immediately. With royalties on the "invention" being paid to the town he stole "his idea" from.


----------



## gavroche (13 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> I think that France should acknowledge that


Yes , I agree, we exploited our colonies too, so did Spain and Portugal. The list is long.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> What,s in the past is in the past, its done and can't be undone, but we shouldn't try and bury it, rather learn from it and try not to make the same mistakes again. I often wonder, in 500 years time what will people make of us?


Absolutely though we are avoiding this topic of conversation in my house!!!!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Yes , I agree, we exploited our colonies too, so did Spain and Portugal. The list is long.


See the now edited/complered post to see how it should have read.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Absolutely though we are avoiding this topic of conversation in my house!!!!


You planning on being around in 500 years time then?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You planning on being around in 500 years time then?


Hopefully not.......50 years ahead isn't looking too pleasant right now


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2020)

I have bimbled before the storm hits us. Here you go @classic33 . The photo of the sign as promised. It has a horse and rider in blue on it.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jun 2020)

I've been on my turbo


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2020)

I'm like a coiled spring, coiled, quivering, waiting for the first person to yawp off at me about "white privilege", at which point I can explode with indignant rage and ask them how that helped the 6 million of my white ancestors that were murdered by Hitler.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> When all this is over I’m going to see if the local Tibetan monastery are running any Buddhism for Beginners weekends. Seriously !


I went to a few weekend retreats at Sharpham College near Totnes. A wonderful, wonderful experience. There were people from all walks of life. There were several discussions of aspects of Buddhism throughout the day, and these were interspersed with meditation sessions.
I'd certainly recommend it to anyone, it's a great way of detaching from the hubbub of the ever changing news/social media bubble.

( Mrs Tenkay was a tad concerned as I headed off to my first retreat. On return I was so tempted to hire a saffron robe and carry a wooden bowl as I walked down the garden path, just to see the expression on her face) 😁🙏


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jun 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all. They has been some deep and interesting conversations on here this morning 😀. I try and stay away from commenting on that sort of things on forum as I find it too easy to upset people as I get older. I tend to keep that sort of stuff on fb as it’s much more fun. Oh the good trolling fun one can have on far right or far left fb pages is to die for . When the weather is bad and I am bored it can keep me amused for hours. Anyway no need for digging in the under belly of Facebook today.
> The sun is shining, coffee needs drinking , strawberries need picking, a bike needs riding and even Mrs exlaser 2 is happy. So all is good in my little world 😀



I somehow wandered onto Mumsnet once 😯 absolutely Barking 😊


----------



## gavroche (13 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm like a coiled spring, coiled, quivering, waiting for the first person to yawp off at me about "white privilege", at which point I can explode with indignant rage and ask them how that helped the 6 million of my white ancestors that were murdered by Hitler.


And the thousands who were deported to work as slaves for the Nazi war machine.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Anyone else get this, we do.
> 
> View attachment 529598


Wacist! Are you insinuating that only black people steal things?!
#allgroceryitemsmatter
Bloody Tory scum gammon Nazi ya!


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2020)

Hypocrites of the day alert, and very interesting! The Gruinard, who have been calling for all sorts of slavery related statues to be removed, turn out to have themselves been founded using profits from a cotton plantation staffed by slaves. Strangely, they're not calling for themselves to be erased from history.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Hypocrites of the day alert, and very interesting! The Gruinard, who have been calling for all sorts of slavery related statues to be removed, turn out to have themselves been founded using profits from a cotton plantation staffed by slaves. Strangely, they're not calling for themselves to be erased from history.


Ahem.
I refer the honourable gentleman to post #45,178.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2020)

Oh well. Being late is better than being premature!


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Wacist! Are you insinuating that only black people steal things?!
> #allgroceryitemsmatter
> Bloody Tory scum gammon Nazi ya!
> 
> View attachment 529625




I did not notice the colour, never do.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> I think that France should acknowledge that Joseph-Ignace Guillotin stole his "idea" for the guillotine and claimed it as his own. Also that this minor detail, not taught in France, be rectified immediately. With royalties on the "invention" being paid to the town he stole "his idea" from.


It was called a Maiden in Scotland and was in use from the mid 16th century. It was housed in St Giles Cathedral and brought out into the High Street for use. Amongst its famous clients was the Marquis of Argyll in 1661, sentenced for his part in the Covenanters War. His son was also executed on it, in 1685, for his part in the Monmouth Rebellion.


----------



## GM (13 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I somehow wandered onto Mumsnet once 😯 absolutely Barking 😊




I was googling last week about a certain type of brick, and was linked to a post on Mumsnet of all places. While on on there I thought I'd have a little nose around the other topics, I didn't realise what a sheltered life I've lead, I never knew you could do that with a peach!


----------



## 12boy (13 Jun 2020)

Having lived on the Navajo Nation as a teen, and having had the responsibility of ensuring good service to the Arapaho and Shoshone Nations for 20 years, I learned prejudice, hatred and corruption are not limited to white people. One of my Arapaho employees who grew up in the little town ofArapahoe said the folks in Ethete, the capitol of the Arapaho Nation, referred to the people in Arapahoe as the "lower Arapaho" and gangs of youths would go the other town in pickup trucks, find someone on the street and beat the crap out of them. As far as the Navajos and Utes as were concerned, every once in a while the body of a Navajo or a Ute would be found on the fence between their reservations. This is in no way intended to excuse the atrocities against the Native Americans in this country. As I've gone through llife, I've learned just about every bias and preconception I've had about other people, good and bad, has been wrong.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> I never knew you could do that with a peach!



Oh come on.........you can't leave it there..........or would it make my leaf curl?? 🤔 Think about that one.


----------



## Cavalol (13 Jun 2020)

Hats off to those showing the world how pro-British they are by shouting 'Seig Heil' and doing Nazi salutes at a war memorial today. On their way to protect a statue of Churchill. You've really shown those 'lefties' an example of peaceful, safe distance demonstrations


----------



## GM (13 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh come on.........you can't leave it there..........or would it make my leaf curl?? 🤔 Think about that one.





Ha ha...Sorry, it's very very rude, I'd get a life time CC ban if I told you!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It was called a Maiden in Scotland and was in use from the mid 16th century. It was housed in St Giles Cathedral and brought out into the High Street for use. Amongst its famous clients was the Marquis of Argyll in 1661, sentenced for his part in the Covenanters War. His son was also executed on it, in 1685, for his part in the Monmouth Rebellion.


Another copy!

He managed to get a local carpenter to build a working model for him. He'd then to flee for his life, with the model, lest he be shown the full size one close up.

Yours was a portable one, hired out to neighbouring areas. A replica* now resides in a museum.

*Or is it?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I would guess many institutions have their historical skeletons. It's how we acknowledge these things today that counts. A quick Google for Lord Rothermere will help!


Local museum has two. They used to be on display, but people complained. And now the reside in a cupboard, out of sight.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I did not notice the colour, never do.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2020)

Just saw this article about Strava and the free bits. Seems like soon so many things will be only available when you pay for it that there won't be a free part soon enough.
the5krunner: STRAVA *Free* - Fit for purpose in 2021?.
https://the5krunner.com/2020/06/12/strava-free-fit-for-purpose-in-2021/


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2020)

Headache, don't feel very chipper.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2020)

Rotary washing line fell apart when I tried to put it back in it's 'ole at lunchtime.
Ordered a new one from Argos and it was delivered an hour ago.
Pretty damned good service there guys.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Rotary washing line fell apart when I tried to put it back in it's 'ole at lunchtime.
> Ordered a new one from Argos and it was delivered an hour ago.
> Pretty damned good service there guys.




All the plastic rope on mine apart last year. I bought some more and 're threaded it. Works a treat now.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> All the plastic rope on mine apart last year. I bought some more and 're threaded it. Works a treat now.


It was the ratchet system that fell apart. Another cheap Chinese piece of crap re-labelled and marketed as a quality item.


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Jun 2020)

Just back from a lovely 30mile bimble with mrs exlaser 2. Now happily sat in the garden with a cold beer 😀😀😀


----------



## GM (13 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Rotary washing line fell apart when I tried to put it back in it's 'ole at lunchtime.
> Ordered a new one from Argos and it was delivered an hour ago.
> Pretty damned good service there guys.




That happened to our one, snapped where the pole was rusting away at the bottom. Cleaned it up so it fits in the hole in the ground, but it's 9 inches shorter now.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Rotary washing line fell apart when I tried to put it back in it's 'ole at lunchtime.
> Ordered a new one from Argos and it was delivered an hour ago.
> Pretty damned good service there guys.



Yes, we have an Amazon warehouse (or, fulfilment centre, I think is the correct term), about. 4 miles from where we live. On at least one occasion, I have ordered something, and it has been delivered within a couple of hours, even without Prime. The only improvement I can see on that, is if they start to bypass me, and, just deliver before I have thought of ordering it!


----------



## monkers (13 Jun 2020)

Good evening all.

The new laptop charger not arrived, and the lick of flame from the cable of this current charger is deterring me from use. The replacement connector while being the correct mechanical fit to the device doesn't have the required current carrying capacity. Hopefully the new one will arrive soon.

A funny thing I've noticed. The notifications indicator at the top right of the screen seems to have working for this thread. Anyone happen to know why?

I had a quick ten miler out with Danni last night and again this afternoon, but it turned into a game of dodge the spots. Tomorrow looking better though, but Danni probably out paragliding so I'll be solo riding tomorrow.

Oops, it's getting hot again. See you back here soon. xx


----------



## Paulus (13 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> That happened to our one, snapped where the pole was rusting away at the bottom. Cleaned it up so it fits in the hole in the ground, but it's 9 inches shorter now.


Same with mine, MrsP can now reach the top of the line though.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2020)

We've had a storm go over, it went dark, started blowing a hoolie, heavy rain and thundered loudly, but no lightning. I was half way through feeding the plants we have in pots, its still dark but it appears its mostly gone over.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> The new laptop charger not arrived, and the lick of flame from the cable of this current charger is deterring me from use. The replacement connector while being the correct mechanical fit to the device doesn't have the required current carrying capacity. Hopefully the new one will arrive soon.
> 
> ...


You "watching" this thread?


----------



## 12boy (13 Jun 2020)

30 mph winds and 32 C. Humidity is 13%. Went about 17.5 miles, mostly against that wind. Climbed about 600 ft all in the last mile or so. Drier than the hubs of hell today. Only had an hour and a half, so it was a good little spin. When its this dry and windy you never feel sweaty although you are actually sweating profusely. Musn't grumble... in a few months it will be snowing again.


----------



## GM (13 Jun 2020)

@Paulus Happy Aniversary, I trust you've had a good day! 🥂


----------



## Paulus (13 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> @Paulus Happy Aniversary, I trust you've had a good day! 🥂


A very good day. We went to Walton on the Naze. Walked the whole Naze listening to and watching the bird life.
A picnic was had with a cold bottle of Prosecco and flasks of tea.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> A very good day. We went to Walton on the Naze. Walked the whole Naze listening to and watching the bird life.
> A picnic was had with a cold bottle of Prosecco and flasks of tea.


What make were the flasks?


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2020)

Drago's having an early night again.


----------



## monkers (13 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> A very good day. We went to Walton on the Naze. Walked the whole Naze listening to and watching the bird life.
> A picnic was had with a cold bottle of Prosecco and flasks of tea.



I'm glad you enjoyed it. I know it well. I used to live at Frinton and had a beach hut at the Leas. Fantastic beach there, the dog used to love it.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jun 2020)

morning


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2020)

Morning. Another murky but humid one.


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2020)

Morning all, but misty out there this morning but it looks set for another fine day.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Another murky but humid one.


Every day is like that in my Y fronts.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2020)

Good morning. Wall to wall sunshine here at the moment.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2020)

I have been on a diet since I woke up, weight wise up 18 pound since March 17th. Not good.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2020)

I am blaming @Paulus . It was his anniversary and I celebrated it with too much to drink. TBH I cant have been too naughty as I was up at 0630 and just feel knackered.
FISH AND CHIPS!!!!!
long time since we bought any from a chippy. A neighbour recommended one (never a good idea). Bro and SiL were here so........
3 fish
2 portions of chips
3 tubs of peas
18......that is 18 bl**dy quid 
Told my daughter who said she got 2 x fish, chips n peas .......£14.00.
Be a long time before we do that again. May do it next time Drago changes his undies


----------



## FrankCrank (14 Jun 2020)

I hear you guys are in for 3 weeks of decent weather, which is nice. Had a couple of pieces of durian this morning - very welcome and tasty. Nowt much happening today, spag bol to look forward to for lunch, and mostly slouching apart from that. Have a nice day folks.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am blaming @Paulus . It was his anniversary and I celebrated it with too much to drink. TBH I cant have been too naughty as I was up at 0630 and just feel knackered.
> FISH AND CHIPS!!!!!
> long time since we bought any from a chippy. A neighbour recommended one (never a good idea). Bro and SiL were here so........
> 3 fish
> ...



I did ours myself last night, two nice pieces of Cod from the fish market, oven chips, peas for my Good Lady and beans for me, plus plenty of tomato sauce.


----------



## FrankCrank (14 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am blaming @Paulus . It was his anniversary and I celebrated it with too much to drink. TBH I cant have been too naughty as I was up at 0630 and just feel knackered.
> FISH AND CHIPS!!!!!
> long time since we bought any from a chippy. A neighbour recommended one (never a good idea). Bro and SiL were here so........
> 3 fish
> ...


I'm slathering down my chops reading this - could murder a good fish & chips


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

It's grey out there and none too warm. 
We have the promise of a visit from daughter and granddaughter today😁
I'll bake a cake to celebrate 🎂, I've missed them so much 😢
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚶‍♂️🚲❤️


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2020)

Anyway.....the saga of yesterday.
Bro n SiL called** as I said. He came for the Flymo I gave him (I do hope I don't come to regret that).
They brought with them........
Fresh mint
Fresh cherries (from their garden)
2 bottles of Hobgoblin Gold (very nice*)
AND.... a bottle of Penderyn Madiera malt.
So a good deal really
**for whatever reason, they get really comfy here. They arrived 1130 and didn't leave till late. Good company though.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I did ours myself last night, two nice pieces of Cod from the fish market, oven chips, peas for my Good Lady and beans for me, plus plenty of tomato sauce.


I am with you there.
I normally do pan fried cod loin, mushy peas, bread n butter.... 3 quid?? No competition and more enjoyable.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I did ours myself last night, two nice pieces of Cod from the fish market, oven chips, peas for my Good Lady and beans for me, plus plenty of tomato sauce.



Here in Dorsetshire we have the culinary wonder that is the "pea fritter", a cricket ball sized globe of mushy peas, seasoned with generous amounts of black pepper, dipped in batter and dropped into the deep fryer.
If done properly the act of dropping results in a "comets tail" of crispy batter which can be broken off and crunched before biting into the succulent mix of mushy peas and batter.
🙏


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jun 2020)

Good morning. The sun is up, blue sky, light cloud and 16C. Another day dawns in Paradise *Lancashire*.

I think I may have been hit by a bus.......so if you spot one with a dent in it.......don't know why, I've done nothing to deserve it.

Cycling with five others today. Meet time is 8.30!!! . 8.30? What sort of time is this to start a bike ride? So I have to leave at 8.15 instead of the usual 9.15. We are going to Churchtown, near Southport, for coffee and cake at the Botanic Gardens.......... posh or what?

Izzy whizzy, must get busy..........catch you all later.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> It's grey out there and none too warm.
> We have the promise of a visit from daughter and granddaughter today😁
> ...


How old is the grandaughter?
Our is 17 now.
She is still very affectionate but I do miss that cuddly, blond haired little girl that would sit on my knee for hours.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Here in Dorsetshire we have the culinary wonder that is the "pea fritter", a cricket ball sized globe of mushy peas, seasoned with generous amounts of black pepper, dipped in batter and dropped into the deep fryer.
> If done properly the act of dropping results in a "comets tail" of crispy batter which can be broken off and crunched before biting into the succulent mix of mushy peas and batter.
> 🙏


That sounds really ice. Naughty but nice.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How old is the grandaughter?
> Our is 17 now.
> She is still very affectionate but I do miss that cuddly, blond haired little girl that would sit on my knee for hours.


Three in August 😊 a joy to be around, full of youthful enthusiasm and honesty " Grandad, you've got yellow teeth", "mommy, grandads got yellow teeth" 😁😁


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. The sun is up, blue sky, light cloud and 16C. Another day dawns in Paradise *Lancashire*.
> 
> I think I may have been hit by a bus.......so if you spot one with a dent in it.......don't know why, I've done nothing to deserve it.
> 
> ...


Are you morphing into Mo? Rediculous time to start a ride. I need 3 bog visits before I contemplate a ride.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Three in August 😊 a joy to be around, full of youthful enthusiasm and honesty " Grandad, you've got yellow teeth", "mommy, grandads got yellow teeth" 😁😁


hahaha MrsDs cousin was saying just this week......one her great grandkids said exactly that. She tried to explain thats what comes with old age. May as well spoke in Chinese as the concept doesn't sink in.
Enjoy while you have it.


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2020)

The diet is still going well, I have not caved in once.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Cycling with five others today.


How do you manage that and social distance? Are you strung out at least 30 feet along the road?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> The diet is still going well, I have not caved in once.


Lol. Is that nearly 2 hours? Well done. 

All joking aside, when I stopped running at the start of the year then we had that long wet spell, I put on nearly a stone. It seems to go on so easy but is extremely hard to get back off. Only managed to drop about 5 or 6 lbs so far.


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2020)

Great day yesterday, the youngest came over with his wife and we sat in the garden for a few hours having a drink, when they left the eldest came over with his wife and we sat in the garden having a drink, when they left we sat in the garden having a drink. For some reason I have a thick head this morning, anyways off out on the bike at 9am so hopefully that will clear it,if not I am out on the bike again this afternoon so that should.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> I hear you guys are in for 3 weeks of decent weather, which is nice. Had a couple of pieces of durian this morning - very welcome and tasty. Nowt much happening today, spag bol to look forward to for lunch, and mostly slouching apart from that. Have a nice day folks.


mmmm I do enjoy a nice spag bol


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Is that nearly 2 hours? Well done.
> 
> All joking aside, when I stopped running at the start of the year then we had that long wet spell, I put on nearly a stone. It seems to go on so easy but is extremely hard to get back off. Only managed to drop about 5 or 6 lbs so far.


6 lbs is good so long as its not off just one cheek


----------



## Paulus (14 Jun 2020)

Morning all,
The sub is shining and it's quite warm already.
My bike riding mate has blown me out for today's ride so I'm going solo.
That's after the dog has been walked.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Great day yesterday, the youngest came over with his wife and we sat in the garden for a few hours having a drink, when they left the eldest came over with his wife and we sat in the garden having a drink, when they left we sat in the garden having a drink. For some reason I have a thick head this morning, anyways off out on the bike at 9am so hopefully that will clear it,if not I am out on the bike again this afternoon so that should.


Yep.... I can relate to that......apart from the bike ride .
I am supposed to be riding late morning but that may not happen.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I have been on a diet since I woke up, weight wise up 18 pound since March 17th. Not good.


Morning all 

 @screenman - I've lost 7lb since March 23rd.


----------



## GM (14 Jun 2020)

Morning all.... A warm restless night even with the window open and ceiling fan going. Looks like it'll be a nice day here in the capital. Better get up, another busy day ahead. 🌈


----------



## Paulus (14 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> What make were the flasks?


----------



## gavroche (14 Jun 2020)

Holla seniors ans senioritas. I have an appointment at the tip at 10.40 to take garden waste. Our tip is by appointment only at the moment. Family quiz on Zoom at 7.30 tonight and that's the plan for today apart from walking the dog as well. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Izzy whizzy, must get busy..........catch you all later.


Tingha and Tucker Club 😁


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2020)

Off to the garden centre in a bit to get MrsD a new bush. She fancies something fragrant. I must admit I'm quite taken with the idea.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2020)

I have ordered some more firewood. It should be here around Wednesday. That should see us through next winter. It is already seasoned but getting it now will make sure it is dry enough just in case. I like to be prepared.


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Are you morphing into Mo? Rediculous time to start a ride. I need 3 bog visits before I contemplate a ride.





Isn’t that annoying pre ride when you are having to remove bib shorts and short zip top😐😐😐😐


----------



## monkers (14 Jun 2020)

Good morning all ... went to bed with a headache, woke up with a headache. Looked at the news summary for the week - should have stayed in bed 

But now as I'm up and dressed, it's going to be one further brew and then solo cycling will be committed. I intend to go moderately but far if my legs will carry me. Toodlepip and have a great day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jun 2020)

Morning all, still grey and damp here but not looking quite as gloomy as yesterday.
Spent most of yesterday afternoon and evening rewatching series 1 of Downton. Trouble was, watching the formal Lord Grantham holding court in the grand rooms downstairs I couldn’t get out of my mind the image of Paddington causing chaos in the bathrooms and bedrooms and staircases above him


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jun 2020)

It's  looks like a ride to no where in the garage


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2020)

Wow. It's quite humid here. We may be in for a storm.


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2020)

20 miles dones sure is sticky out there diet still working.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2020)

MrsD's bush tended to.
Should look very nice when it's spread a bit.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> MrsD's bush tended to.
> Should look very nice when it's spread a bit.



You might have to give it a trim, occasionally, just to keep it tidy


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jun 2020)

Sunday morning, leisurely 12.4 miles on our Ecosmo Tandem. Chanced upon my younger brother, and a couple of his cycling buddies, on their gravel bikes. They couldn't keep up with us  (if only).


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. It's quite humid here. We may be in for a storm.


It gave me a bit of a headache so had a little lie down. I kind of want a spin, but think I might struggle with the humidity.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It gave me a bit of a headache so had a little lie down. I kind of want a spin, but think I might struggle with the humidity.




Yep. I am not going out because of that. It is oppressive


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> morning


Whilst you were posting that, it was The Devil Went Down to Georgia on one side, and The House of the Rising Sun on the other.


----------



## GM (14 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it. I know it well. I used to live at Frinton and had a beach hut at the Leas. Fantastic beach there, the dog used to love it.




I bet you got fed up with people saying ' Dover for the continent, Frinton for the in.........' glad I never said it!  

What dog have you got?

We used to go to Frinton as a Sunday seaside treat when we were kids, loved it. 🏖


----------



## Paulus (14 Jun 2020)

Frinton has tried to come into the modern over the last few years.
There is now a Wetherspoons, and there is a very good fish and chip shop.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> *I hear you guys are in for 3 weeks of decent weather, which is nice. *Had a couple of pieces of durian this morning - very welcome and tasty. Nowt much happening today, spag bol to look forward to for lunch, and mostly slouching apart from that. Have a nice day folks.


Where'd you hear that, and is it right to be spreading rumours such as that?


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. It's quite humid here. We may be in for a storm.





Two torrential downpours here! Looks as though it’s brewing up for another.Saved me having to water the lawn fertiliser in.⛈⛈☔️☔️


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Two torrential downpours here! Looks as though it’s brewing up for another.Saved me having to water the lawn fertiliser in.⛈⛈☔️☔️


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Whilst you were posting that, it was The Devil Went Down to Georgia on one side, and The House of the Rising Sun on the other.



I like the video thats with this version


----------



## FrankCrank (14 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where'd you hear that, and is it right to be spreading rumours such as that?


https://www.getreading.co.uk/news/reading-berkshire-news/berkshire-weather-county-set-21-18385780
This was in the local Reading rag. Well, what can I say, the sun always shines in Reading  Thailand is like a home from home really


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> How do you manage that and social distance? Are you strung out at least 30 feet along the road?


Not as difficult as it might seem Mo. In fact I had this conversation with a non-cycling friend a few days ago. I checked distances afterwards to be sure I wasn't spouting my usual nonsense.

My friend was saying two cyclists following each other weren't observing social distancing. I argued we were.

We need to accept most riders sit in approximately the same position on the bike. I usually sit 12" (30cm) off the wheel I'm following. The second rider will almost automatically be at least two metres from his/her partner. On leading bike from seat centre to outer edge of rear wheel is +/-60cm, usual gap is 30cm, on second bike distance from outer edge of front wheel to seat centre is 100cm.

So if two riders are riding perfectly they will always be a minimum of 190cm apart. It's only a question of dropping back a little more.

Today we were one couple and four singles so we rode in two groups of three about 50 metres apart. Worked well. We just swapped around a bit to change the chat.

Not quite a group ride just a good chance to be with friends and have a coffee.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jun 2020)

Lovely sunny day with very little wind so got out early and had a run down Loch na Keal for the first time this year. Went early as traffic would probably build up later and on a narrow single track with some long distances between passing places better to avoid that problem. Lots of bird life around which I do not normally see nearer home and only met 3 cars.
In the picture one car can be seen parked at Dhiseag which is where the path up Ben More starts. Often up to at least a dozen parked there in normal times. Eorsa island on the right with Inch Kenneth beyond and of course the Gribun cliffs and a popular dive spot below.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> https://www.getreading.co.uk/news/reading-berkshire-news/berkshire-weather-county-set-21-18385780
> This was in the local Reading rag. Well, what can I say, the sun always shines in Reading  Thailand is like a home from home really


_" Short term, *the Met Office *says that heat coming from Europe means it is likely to get warmer before the weekend. *However, the sunshine is likely to be interspersed with rain showers.*"_
You believe them!

And you made no mention of that last part. We need a decent thunderstorm to sort things out, one way or the other.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2020)

Naked sunbathing in the rain .
Enjoying a couple of hours in the side garden when the cloud came over and the rain started. I decided to lie there and enjoy it. Very nice for a while until the temperature dropped and the rain got heavier. Sat under cover now enjoying a whisky


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2020)

Lot of folk on the beach and also surfing at lunchtime today.
I suppose, with non-essential shops all opening tomorrow, a lot of people were getting in a final fling before going back to work.


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2020)

The diet is going well, lost 3 ounces already.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> The diet is going well, lost 3 ounces already.


Steady no matey.....you'll be wasting away!


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> The diet is going well, lost 3 ounces already.


You've put the empty glass down.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jun 2020)

Another lockdown walk in the Pentlands today.




You can’t tell from the elevenses stop photo but it was absolutely mobbed in places today, so much so that I’m no longer comfortable in going out in them again at the weekend whilst the ludicrous 5 mile lockdown still exists. A shame because my wife still works Mon-Fri so the weekend is the only time when we can go for a walk together.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another lockdown walk in the Pentlands today.
> View attachment 530053
> 
> You can’t tell from the elevenses stop photo but it was absolutely mobbed in places today, so much so that I’m no longer comfortable in going out in them again at the weekend whilst the ludicrous 5 mile lockdown still exists. A shame because my wife still works Mon-Fri so the weekend is the only time when we can go for a walk together.


Any historic monuments in the area in your picture, that you're aware of?


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2020)

Night Ellie May.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Ellie May.


Night Jed


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## FrankCrank (15 Jun 2020)

First cuppa downed - off to make a second. Manage to get two cups from Yorkshire tea bags, being thrifty like. Off to the local market and Tesco later to stock up on things. Never a dull moment.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> First cuppa downed - off to make a second.* Manage to get two cups from Yorkshire tea bags, being thrifty like.* Off to the local market and Tesco later to stock up on things. Never a dull moment.


You using the right size bags?


----------



## screenman (15 Jun 2020)

Morning all, I lost another ounce overnight.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, I lost another ounce overnight.


Probably sweat............another humid and sticky night with not a lot of sleep. Overcast and a fine drizzle here at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another lockdown walk in the Pentlands today.
> View attachment 530053
> 
> You can’t tell from the elevenses stop photo but it was absolutely mobbed in places today, so much so that I’m no longer comfortable in going out in them again at the weekend whilst the ludicrous 5 mile lockdown still exists. A shame because my wife still works Mon-Fri so the weekend is the only time when we can go for a walk together.


Not sure there's many sticking to it anyway. Passing our local park for a walk the other day and overheard a little boy asking his dad what they were doing next and he replied that they were going back to Perth (18 miles away) to visit Granny for a BBQ!


----------



## screenman (15 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably sweat............another humid and sticky night with not a lot of sleep. Overcast and a fine drizzle here at the moment.



More than likely, I have been good though as I did not eat anything whilst I was asleep.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2020)

Morning all.
Another 0730 Aldi dash beckons. Thry have those word search puzzle books on special and MrsD loves them. They dont interest me but each to his own.
I will get some other shopping in to make the trip worth while.
Mixed day weather wise, overcast with showers promised.


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

Bright and already warm here in Poshshire.


----------



## monkers (15 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> I bet you got fed up with people saying ' Dover for the continent, Frinton for the in.........' glad I never said it!
> 
> What dog have you got?
> 
> We used to go to Frinton as a Sunday seaside treat when we were kids, loved it. 🏖



It was 'Harwich for the continent' being the nearest port.  Eddie the wire-haired Parsons Jack Russell is no more I'm afraid. No pets here at the moment except for maybe for Audrey the man-eating Triffid. 

The funny thing about Frinton was the snobbery. At the time I lived there access was via by manual gates at the railway crossing. Legend had it that they used to be patrolled by a man ready to draw his sword to deny entry to 'waywards' and various other 'undesirables'. They are automated gates now. The police stopped a couple of the residents there with no road tax; 'we don't need it came the replies, we never go outside of the gates'.

If you shopped in Frinton, you were always asked if you 'lived inside or outside of the gates'. I used to enjoy going into shops and ordering something like a book they didn't have just so that I could leave my email address, which was 'outside the gates'. My house was outside the gates but was one of the very closest to them. The inside-the-gaters would always, say 'oh you live at Walton then'. hahaha

The residents' association there were reputedly called 'the terrible twelve', who again by legend could have taken on the Taliban.

Happy days there, a great place to live despite the snobbery. I then had the best house I've ever owned.


----------



## monkers (15 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, I lost another ounce overnight.



Not more hair loss?  (runs and hides).


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2020)

Good morning. Looks as though another beautiful day has dawned. Came downstairs at 6.35 only to discover it was actually 5.35!! 😩

Again I feel like I lost an argument with a bus. Weird. The feeling goes after an hour or so.

Out for a ride with a friend at 9.30. Glad I committed to this as I don't feel like riding. However I must go and know I'll enjoy it once I get going. This afternoon I'll pop out to see one of my sons and pick up some picnic stuff as we have a walking day tomorrow.

Watched a 2011 film, Contagion, on Saturday night. It's about a pandemic. The first 20 minutes were a very scary reminder of how a virus can be spread. I have to admit it made me realise I've unwittingly relaxed my behaviour in public, shops, takeaway cafe stops etc. I started putting that right yesterday. I can't help but feel I'm not alone in this. Out of six yesterday I was the only one carrying and using sanitizer when we stopped for carry out coffee and cake.

Those first 20 minutes would make a very good government information film.


----------



## monkers (15 Jun 2020)

Good morning all. 

First cup of Yorkyshire slipped down without me barely noticing, so another brew is imminent. Forgot to put the bread on last night so nothing to put under me Frank Cooper's this morning.

Hospital appt. this morning so probably hours of sitting about thumb-twiddling. Such is life when you get to 63.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> First cup of Yorkyshire slipped down without me barely noticing, so another brew is imminent. Forgot to put the bread on last night so nothing to put under me Frank Cooper's this morning.
> 
> Hospital appt. this morning so probably hours of sitting about thumb-twiddling. Such is life when you get to 63.


I recall a golfing mate saying "wait till you turn 70. Your body starts to fall apart".
I feel blessed that at 73 I still have good(ish) health but admit the guy had a valid point.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> First cup of Yorkyshire slipped down without me barely noticing, so another brew is imminent. Forgot to put the bread on last night so nothing to put under me Frank Cooper's this morning.
> 
> Hospital appt. this morning so probably hours of sitting about thumb-twiddling. Such is life when you get to 63.


Stay safe with that visit.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2020)

Coooeee. Dull and overcast here.

No idea what excitement is in store for me today.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jun 2020)

Another grey and foggy and utterly depressing day here in Sturgeonland. Didn’t sleep well, too stressed about yesterday’s crowds. Edinburgh has a population of half a million, almost all forms of sport and recreation remain closed, walking is one of the few activities allowed but the 5 mile rule is kettle-ing the entire population into the same relatively few locations. Why can’t Sturgeon see that this stupid rule is promoting near contact, it’s having the opposite effect from the one intended.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Paulus (15 Jun 2020)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
Nice and sunny again, but quite humid. 
An early dog walk shortly, armed with my litter picker and rubbish bags. The amount of rubbish being left behind on the fields is horrible. I picked up 6 bags over 3 days last week. There are a couple of others who also clean up during the week. 
The council are now emptying the bins 3 times a week, but there are still people leaving it in situation.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2020)

A rapid change of plan (is that allowed ??). Aldi can wait till tomorrow.
After my breckie of fresh fruit I WILL get those bedding plants in.
Because I don't know what I am doing** I tend to find excuses to do other things.
**I know its not rocket science but niether of us is green fingered. MrsD only has to look at a house plant and it dies.
I promise to do them (or most of them) today and put some photos on a proof.
There......I have said it now


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I recall a golfing mate saying "wait till you turn 70. Your body starts to fall apart".
> I feel blessed that at 73 I still have good(ish) health but admit the guy had a valid point.



My good Lady says similar, "I was fine till I hit 70, its all been all downhill since"


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Off to LIDL in Barny first thing (10am) then taking doggie for a walk.
Still waiting for a definitive government statement regarding the re-opening of caravan sites. Lot of sites have taken bookings already for July 4th onwards. There'll be a mass rioting of pensioners if they have to cancel. BLM protests? They ain't seen nuthin yet!


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A glorious sunny morning here in Yokelshire. 

All this talk of getting older, is bringing me down my friend... 
When I was competing I'd look forward to the decade and half decade birthdays as it meant you'd move up a category ( over 40, over 50 etc) then I'd invent sub categories for my own amusement. The last time I ran London I may not have won the race, but I was the first Poole vegetarian over 60 with grey hair and chronic anaemia 😉

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚶‍♂️🚲🌞


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2020)

Nothing to report


----------



## smoggie (15 Jun 2020)

I'm Furloughed at the moment - It feels like this COULD be retirement though - being 58, if I'm made redundant at the end of this I think I might struggle to find another job. On the plus side - I've embraced cycling (new bike on the way), gardening and generally de-stressing about life.
I've discovered that you need less than you think (financially) to live a happy life!


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> My good Lady says similar, "I was fine till I hit 70, its all been all downhill since"


You have reached the “ age of repair”.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> You have reached the “ age of repair”.




Mr WD has run out of spare parts.


----------



## monkers (15 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has run out of spare parts.



Best to use WD40 then (that's a younger man and a set of jump leads)


----------



## dickyknees (15 Jun 2020)

Morning, glad to see that the mist has cleared. Three hours ago couldn’t see more than 30 yards.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Nothing to report


You have done it again NNs. You have reported that you have nothing to report
You will have Mr Classic on your back.

And now you have forced me to report that you have reported that you have nothing to report.
I think I need to go back to bed


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2020)

I've just been out in the back garden and can't believe how quiet and still it is, showers forecast for later though.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Best to use WD40 then (that's a younger man and a set of jump leads)


I tried the WD40 but TBH I found K Y Jelly is far better.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any historic monuments in the area in your picture, that you're aware of?


I’m sure there are but no I’m not aware of them. Nearest one that I know is over the hill from here, the site of the battle of Rullion Green, where govt troops put down a retreating force of Covenanters in 1666. There’s a small memorial to them at the site.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Morning, glad to see that the mist has cleared. Three hours ago couldn’t see more than 30 yards.


Same for me earlier on.
Then I realised I hadn't put my specs on


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jun 2020)

Sun is up and breaking through the clouds. Looks like another warm day in prospect. Completely knackered and cannot even be bothered going to sit outside with my coffee when I can be bothered to make it.


----------



## dickyknees (15 Jun 2020)

Bad news. Visibility is now 500 yards and closing. 

A slow journey to the weekly click and collect beckons.


----------



## pawl (15 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> My good Lady says similar, "I was fine till I hit 70, its all been all downhill since"





What will happen next February when I’m 80.Since I reached seventy I have had an Aortic valve replaced and broken collar bone.Right knee is a bit dodgy,nothing that a bit of Ibuprofen gel can’t control 

Can’t complain.😖😖😖


----------



## pawl (15 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I've just been out in the back garden and can't believe how quiet and still it is, showers forecast for later though.





Same here.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2020)

I've just looked at my cycling computers,_ (I've got two one for road bike one for trike) _and the total mileage since 2005 is 89,532 miles 
I've only done 19,073 miles in the car for the same amount of time of 15 years


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2020)

smoggie said:


> I've discovered that you need less than you think (financially) to live a happy life!


That's something that a lot of people don't ever realise. This furlough thingy has made a lot of people reappraise their lifestyles.
My neighbour's in much the same situation. He's 55 and has suddenly found the thought of retirement a lot more attractive than continuing to work.


----------



## gavroche (15 Jun 2020)

Buongiorno a tutti. Been up ages already ( 8 am) as Molly wanted to go for a walk. Also done some DIY and now having a cup of coffee before deciding what to do next. Blue sky and sunny so far but it is not supposed to last so not sure if I will go for a ride or not as I don't want to be caught in the rain if it comes. 
Stay safe everyone and keep away from the non-essential shops if you can. Doesn't apply to us here so far but not bothered to be honest.


----------



## gavroche (15 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> What will happen next February when I’m 80.Since I reached seventy I have had an Aortic valve replaced and broken collar bone.Right knee is a bit dodgy,nothing that a bit of Ibuprofen gel can’t control
> 
> Can’t complain.😖😖😖


You must be one of the oldest one on CC ?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, I lost another ounce overnight.


Be wary if you find you're now 0.741 ounces lighter!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2020)




----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just looked at my cycling computers,_ (I've got two one for road bike one for trike) _and the total mileage since 2005 is 89,532 miles
> I've only done 19,073 miles in the car for the same amount of time of 15 years



Well done, I've ridden 48892 since 2010


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2020)

I've been out on my bike this morning, did my Middleton loop, 50 miles over to Middleton and back, Middleton Hall is still closed, I'm starting to miss my cafe stops. A lovely morning for a bike ride, bright warm and sunny on the way out, it clouded over on the way back and it was cloudy with sunny intervals all the way back


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> What will happen next February when I’m 80.Since I reached seventy I have had an Aortic valve replaced and broken collar bone.Right knee is a bit dodgy,nothing that a bit of Ibuprofen gel can’t control
> 
> Can’t complain.😖😖😖



I'm 68 and in good shape, my problem is back and hip pain, I'd like to have it investigated but if I go to the doctors I get told to take painkillers and sent away.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2020)

We have thunder as well now.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2020)

Well I have potted most of the bedding plants. TBH I thought we had way too many but they seem to have gone nowhere. The idea was to fill the pots and then attack the borders. Not even filled all the pots and not touched the borders. I will have to see if there are any more to be had at the nursery or even Aldi.


----------



## GM (15 Jun 2020)

Good afternoon all... Just polishing off the remnants of last nights pizza for lunch. All out of sync today, woke up at 5am for a bathroom call, went back to bed and the next thing wifey is waking me up saying do you realise it's gone 9 o/c. Mistimed my ride as I caught a lot of rush hour traffic, not used to that, me no likes! 
More digging this afternoon in the heat (how far's Australia?)


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2020)

Lots of thunder rumbling around.
We need a good storm to clear the air, it is so humid.


----------



## 12boy (15 Jun 2020)

I've read that many people, regardless of lifestyle, fall apart rapidly in the later 80s. Smoking, drugs and drinking can shorten that, but even those who have a careful diet, exercise regularly and don't have hereditary diseases will suffer a big decline in their vitality and health at that point. I think, if it's true, its nature's way of preparing us for accepting death nonchalantly. Who really minds when you feel like crap every day, your compadres are all gone, and you are all alone with yellow piss stains in your drawers? Having said all that, I am noticing my friends and family showing increasing signs of age and it makes me sad. For myself, I'm with Woody Allen on this one..." I am not afraid of dying but I don't want to be there when it happens".


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> I've read that many people, regardless of lifestyle, fall apart rapidly in the later 80s. Smoking, drugs and drinking can shorten that, but even those who have a careful diet, exercise regularly and don't have hereditary diseases will suffer a big decline in their vitality and health at that point. I think, if it's true, its nature's way of preparing us for accepting death nonchalantly. Who really minds when you feel like crap every day, your compadres are all gone, and you are all alone with yellow piss stains in your drawers? Having said all that, I am noticing my friends and family showing increasing signs of age and it makes me sad. For myself, I'm with Woody Allen on this one..." I am not afraid of dying but I don't want to be there when it happens".


I am sure that has cheered @pawl up no end. Brightened my day up at 73 as well.
Just checked......no yellow piss staines in my drawers yet so maybe still got a few years left .


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2020)

just done 20 miles on my trike


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jun 2020)

Mrs Flick has this week as leave from her work so we are in holiday mode until Friday. Today we parked the car in a lay-by at the limit of the 5 mile rule and enjoyed a mercifully quiet wander down the old railway line to South Queensferry and then a loop into the Dalmeny estate. So nice to be walking somewhere different for a change.








Enjoyed watching the terns and occasional eider at a leisurely lunch stop along the beach from Barnbougle Castle. Highlight of the return was coming across a family group of recently fledged nuthatches, a rarity here until quite recently.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You have done it again NNs. You have reported that you have nothing to report
> *You will have Mr Classic on your back*.
> 
> And now you have forced me to report that you have reported that you have nothing to report.
> I think I need to go back to bed


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Jun 2020)

Just back from another 30 bimble with mrs exlaser2. Nice to be out cycling in the good weather again. We did a loop into leamington which I hate but it does mean we can stop at stoneleigh on the way home for coffee and a sausage roll . These little things make all the difference you know 😂😀
Reading about our friends north of the border , makes me realise how lucky ( or foolish ) we are that our lock down has been relaxed and we can at least travel .


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Mrs Flick has this week as leave from her work so we are in holiday mode until Friday. Today we parked the car in a lay-by at the limit of the 5 mile rule and enjoyed a mercifully quiet wander down the old railway line to South Queensferry and then a loop into the Dalmeny estate. So nice to be walking somewhere different for a change.
> View attachment 530158
> 
> View attachment 530159
> ...


Out of the blue we had a Nuthatch on the feeder on Saturday.....such handsome birds. We used to get them regularly but they stopped visiting some years ago.


----------



## screenman (15 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> I've read that many people, regardless of lifestyle, fall apart rapidly in the later 80s. Smoking, drugs and drinking can shorten that, but even those who have a careful diet, exercise regularly and don't have hereditary diseases will suffer a big decline in their vitality and health at that point. I think, if it's true, its nature's way of preparing us for accepting death nonchalantly. Who really minds when you feel like crap every day, your compadres are all gone, and you are all alone with yellow piss stains in your drawers? Having said all that, I am noticing my friends and family showing increasing signs of age and it makes me sad. For myself, I'm with Woody Allen on this one..." I am not afraid of dying but I don't want to be there when it happens".



Drago has one of those infliction's already and he is still a youngun.


----------



## pawl (15 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure that has cheered @pawl up no end. Brightened my day up at 73 as well.
> Just checked......no yellow piss staines in my drawers yet so maybe still got a few years left .





I wondered why there are small holes drilled in my bedside draws😱😄😱😄


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2020)

One of the neighbours has popped his clogs, two family member came round and found him dead, been dead for some time as he was cold, but I did see him yesterday RIP Larry.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2020)

Sitting in the garden enjoying a beer at lunchtime and we were buzzed by this........







It were a bit low! 

C17 Globemaster apparently here for 3 days practicing tactical landings at Chivenor, 2 miles away.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> One of the neighbours has popped his clogs, two family member came round and found him dead, been dead for some time as he was cold, but I did see him yesterday RIP Larry.


Sorry to be reading that.
Hope that it was pain free or whilst asleep.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sitting in the garden enjoying a beer at lunchtime and we were buzzed by this........
> 
> View attachment 530179
> 
> ...


What were registration?


----------



## pawl (15 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm 68 and in good shape, my problem is back and hip pain, I'd like to have it investigated but if I go to the doctors I get told to take painkillers and sent away.






I am very fortunate my Gp is brilliant.Sometimes he doesn’t stick to his ten minute consultation so quite often he is running late I have never heard any complaints about him fobbing his patients off..His prompt action probably saved my life


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> What were registration?


Dunno - I only just managed to snap it on my phone.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Dunno - I only just managed to snap it on my phone.


You'll have to be quicker next time you hear one.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2020)

Sat outside in a thunder/lightning storm now......I love it.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sat outside in a thunder/lightning storm now......I love it.


She took her time sending it your way.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> She took her time sending it your way.


?????


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> ?????


13:41, today.


welsh dragon said:


> We have thunder as well now.


----------



## screenman (15 Jun 2020)

I have put on 7 ounces, useless diet.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I have put on 7 ounces, useless diet.


Pint glass?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2020)

Still sat outside.......the Blackbird is singing, what a beautiful sound.


----------



## 12boy (15 Jun 2020)

I have been tormenting myself because I had some unplanted part of the garden and I can't plant without a lot of direction from my wife. This heinous issue is compounded by the fact I gotta ride earlier in the morning cause it's too hot to enjoy anything too strenous after noon and before 8pm and I'm too neurotic to be zen about it. Anyway, got the damn thing planted today and now have to come up with a hoop house burlap shade canopy for the lettuce we put in. I have been thinking of tasks to do inside in the coolth and think this afternoon I might tackle the medical bills and records I've been shining on for weeks. Since my wife has metatastic breast cancer the correspondence from docs and insurance is voluminous. She is feeling pretty ok and is still fairly active so that is something to appreciate. Every good day is a gift.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jun 2020)

Just watched part two of the Salisbury poisonings. Now off to bed. 
Night night all.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Just watched part two of the Salisbury poisonings. Now off to bed.
> Night night all.


Sithi


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Sithi


Ey up, just tucking t'ferrets in, then I'm off me'sen chuck.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Ey up, just tucking t'ferrets in, then I'm off me'sen chuck.


Ay, mebee


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2020)

smoggie said:


> I've discovered that you need less than you think (financially) to live a happy life!



Which means you are ready to retire.


----------



## FrankCrank (16 Jun 2020)

After my morning bike ride, gotta cut the grass front and back, no big deal as garden not much bigger than a postage stamp. Will be doing another curry for lunch, here's one I had yesterday





Been experimenting with sachets of Penang curry paste - great results, very tasty. One sachet good for around 4 servings, just add coconut milk, and whatever else takes your fancy. Real easy to make on a whim, way better than the jars of sauce I've been using thus far.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jun 2020)

It's dark outside


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's dark outside


It's not that dark! 
Give your eyes time to adjust to the lower light level. You'll be surprised at how much you can actually see.


----------



## screenman (16 Jun 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## screenman (16 Jun 2020)

8 ounces off that makes a total of 1 ounce lost on this diet, again though I have been good overnight. Off out to wash the cars now before it gets too hot, have fun.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> After my morning bike ride, gotta cut the grass front and back, no big deal as garden not much bigger than a postage stamp. Will be doing another curry for lunch, here's one I had yesterday
> View attachment 530267
> 
> Been experimenting with sachets of Penang curry paste - great results, very tasty. One sachet good for around 4 servings, just add coconut milk, and whatever else takes your fancy. Real easy to make on a whim, way better than the jars of sauce I've been using thus far.


Our son bought us a pack of various types of curries.
Some of them are Thai. Not tried any yet as I have it in my head that curry should be Indian.
Is that racist


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2020)

Morning all. Sat outside slurping a coffee....no thunder and lightning though. That was good last night. MrsD is famed for hiding under the stairs during a storm but strangely she sat outside with me. We dont get many lightning storms here but that was a good one.
I have yesterdays delayed Aldi dash to do at 0730. After that I have no idea. Maybe I should go and queue up at Primark or Ikea


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2020)

Good morning. It was so hot last night. I couldn't sleep.

Very misty here now. Looks like we could be in for more rain. Probably another day of doing lots of  drinking.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. It was so hot last night. I couldn't sleep.
> 
> Very misty here now. Looks like we could be in for more rain. Probably another day of doing lots of  drinking.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


Does Mr WD like it when you are so hot
Just wondering like.


----------



## Drago (16 Jun 2020)

Like a porn actors yippee rod, I have risen!

Overcast but very warm and muggy here in Poshshire. Thunderstorm ahoy?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jun 2020)

Morning all, another damp grey day of lockdown here


----------



## dickyknees (16 Jun 2020)

Morning, a bit overcast but better start than yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2020)

And the rain has started .


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

There's blue bins along the road which means that today is Tuesday. Just brewed the coffee. Mrs Tenkay mistakenly ordered six bags of coffee beans instead of ground, so we've invested in a coffee grinder.
The only problem with that is that I now have an " Agadoo earworm" 😊
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 
🚲🚶‍♂️🏃‍♂️🌞


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jun 2020)

Morning. A very misty, murky morning here. I was up very early as usual. Stuck front and back lights on the hybrid and set off into the gloom for a very gentle spin. Really took my time and enjoyed it.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jun 2020)

Good day to you all. It's light grey, still and 16C which given the forecast is good news.

Today we are heading to Marsden which is between Rochdale and Huddersfield. There we will meet four friends who live down the road from us and play tennis with my wife in our village. We will be doing an eight mile walk followed by chippy tea. I'm promised the chippy is excellent. One of our friends is not good at social distancing so there will be some challenges during the day.

Yes to my Yorkshire friends my passport is packed and I have re-entry visa. 😄

@Tenkaykev thanks for the bin reminder. I had forgotten.

Time to make breakfast, picnic, water tomatoes and put the bins out.

There are plans afoot for a 💯 miler on Thursday. I need to jump in the WhatsApp group and pass on my route suggestions otherwise I fear we will end up in Cheshire. I'm just a tad concerned traffic will be heavier down there.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> ....... otherwise I fear we will end up in Cheshire.....


Understandable. 

Morning all 
Beach walk this morning and hoping to get a close up of the Globemaster again.


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Sat outside slurping a coffee....no thunder and lightning though. That was good last night. MrsD is famed for hiding under the stairs during a storm but strangely she sat outside with me. We dont get many lightning storms here but that was a good one.
> I have yesterdays delayed Aldi dash to do at 0730. After that I have no idea. Maybe I should go and queue up at Primark or Ikea




If you like a good queue from what I saw on the telly box the Nike store looks a good bet.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2020)

Back from my Aldi dash.
Strange we have not seen white cabbage** for weeks. 2 weeks ago there were some in the Spar shop but at 3 x normal price. Must be a national problem.........maybe Classic cam find out .
**MrsD makes her own coleslaw which I love. I just dont like shop bought.
No idea what we are doing today......not very much me thinks.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2020)

You know what... I will give it a miss.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jun 2020)

Wonder if the postie will have my tyres this morning. I have Vittoria Rubino Pros on the Cube road bike and they have done 4,000 miles so better change them before they start letting me down.....literally! Lol. They have been excellent so just sticking another pair on.


----------



## GM (16 Jun 2020)

Morning all....Nice morning so far, rain possible this afternoon. So a long walk with the dog. He was a naughty boy yesterday evening, pinched a bit of chicken tikka that wifey was cooking, it was hot and spicy, so ran out into the hall and threw up  do dogs ever learn?

Have a good day peeps! 🌈


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if the postie will have my tyres this morning. I have Vittoria Rubino Pros on the Cube road bike and they have done 4,000 miles so better change them before they start letting me down.....literally! Lol. They have been excellent so just sticking another pair on.



I fitted some Continental Urban on my Brommie to replace the Marathon Plus. The ride and suspension feels a lot smoother. They're supposed to be p*ncture resistant but time will tell.
I've suggested to Mrs Tenkay that she take my Brommie for a spin and see how it compares to her bike which has standard Marathons fitted.


----------



## Paulus (16 Jun 2020)

Morning all fellow wheezers.
The highlight of this morning will be the click and collect slot at sainsburys at 10.30. Yippee.
Hopefully out on the bike after that and before the predicted rain comes.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jun 2020)

Forecast says heavy rain and light wind but in fact it is fog and no wind. Small ferries cancelled but no mention of the main one. Cannot understand this as with all the modern gubbins they should be able to sail in anything. One excuse given for the Oban/Craignure one is that there are too many invisible yachts around which do not show up on radar so too risky with bad viz. 
I remember in the early 1970's the piermaster at Craignure standing at the end of the pier with a tin tray and a hammer guiding the ferry in by sound only. This cannot have been the MV Columba but one of the smaller boats with an open bridge. They blew their horn and he banged the tray until it loomed into sight.
I know this seems improbable nowadays but I was there in the ferry queue and saw this actually happening.
A strange feeling day and I cannot be bothered doing anything.


----------



## FrankCrank (16 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our son bought us a pack of various types of curries.
> Some of them are Thai. Not tried any yet as I have it in my head that curry should be Indian.
> Is that racist


Now come on, everyone knows a proper curry is English, same as fish & chips.
Joking aside, they do some great ones over this way - red, green, yellow, the choice is yours. Sometimes they can be fierce hot, far too much for me, so just take a small taste first and see.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jun 2020)

Suppose to rain here between 10 and 12......nice of them to be given a time slot....so far so good


----------



## gavroche (16 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's not that dark!
> Give your eyes time to adjust to the lower light level. You'll be surprised at how much you can actually see.


My eyes don't usually work at that time of the morning, they are firmly closed.


----------



## rustybolts (16 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if the postie will have my tyres this morning. I have Vittoria Rubino Pros on the Cube road bike and they have done 4,000 miles so better change them before they start letting me down.....literally! Lol. They have been excellent so just sticking another pair on.


I made the mistake of leaving Rubinos on too long and too bald , they let go on wet left bend and dropped me recently. Luckily my old rump only got a bruising. Old tyres get hard and a bald and old tyre is bad news.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> My eyes don't usually work at that time of the morning, they are firmly closed.


Giving you a perfect view, in the dark, of the inside of your eyelids!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2020)

Raining here now......very pleasant though. Sat in the garden enjoying it.
Jobs to do but can't get excited about them.
Manyana


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Raining here now......very pleasant though. Sat in the garden enjoying it.
> Jobs to do but can't get excited about them.
> Manyana


And you're doing your Andy Dufresne impersonation.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2020)

Long walk over the dunes and burrows done. Very pleasant over there this morning.
Dropped in to my local brewery and picked up a couple of cases of IPA on the way back.
Gary, the brewer, was filling casks ready to go out to Wetherspoons next week - so things are looking up.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jun 2020)

It didn't rain, but I did a stint on the turbo


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2020)

I just put a lamb curry** in the pot. My son and partner are coming tomorrow and staying over.
**i started to follow a recipe then thought "sod it" and threw in whatever spices jumped out at me. It will be interesting at least


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Jun 2020)

Afternoon all . Gardening done , coffee drunk and lunch eaten. Was going to have a little spin, but a problem with the burglar alarm stoped that. 
Think a trip to my mum with my daughter is in order , it will cheer her up 😀


----------



## 12boy (16 Jun 2020)

I envy you the rain....lots of forest fires in the southwest and although not any in Wyoming yet the air is smoky. Knock on wood. There has been an inch or two more rain than average for the last couple years so there is a lot more tinder than normal. Today's forecast continues hot, dry and windy. Good to remember this in January when it is 5 F and windy. Got a lot of errands today so I'll not ride the bike...feel a little guilty about my sloth although it's been 9 days in a row. After reading y'alls posts, I am ready for a Star Trek transporter so I could pop over and enjoy the beautiful green scenery I've seen so many pictures of and maybe enjoy an English curry. I'd pick a dry day though, do not really know much about biking in the rain.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2020)

Rain again here with thunder. No lightning as yet though.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2020)

Thunder has been rumbling away steadily for a while now.
Thankfully my old dog hasn't realised yet, as she's fast asleep after tiring herself out on our walk this morning.
Normally she goes berserk at the first clap.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jun 2020)

Another lockdown walk in the Pentlands today, started misty and got even mistier, very atmospheric ! 





Had a great lunch stop watching the hillside come and go as the mist swirled, all the while surrounded by sounds of curlew and meadow pipit and stonechat. Also heard 3 cuckoos and one of the few people we saw alerted us to this chap near a gatepost.


----------



## gavroche (16 Jun 2020)

I just got back from Aldi and was surprised at the change since last week: no staff at the door to let so many in the shop, very few people using the sanitising bottle left for customers, no more one way system and very few people wearing masks. I think the public is becoming blaze with the situation and people are ignoring basic safety rules. 
This virus is going to hit back with a vengeance in the next few months because so many are so stupid, so ignorant and so impatient. 
We are in for a rough ride before Christmas I think.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It didn't rain, but I did a stint on the turbo


They never kept their "delivery slot"! I'd be asking for my money back.


----------



## dickyknees (16 Jun 2020)

Foggy end to the day. Fog horn can be heard from the harbour!


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2020)

CRV booked in for a set of brake pads tomorrow. Best get 'em done before we (hopefully) start towing again next month.


----------



## screenman (16 Jun 2020)

Is clear liquid calorie free? I am doing some gardening at the moment, well watching the grass grow.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Is clear liquid calorie free? I am doing some gardening at the moment, well watching the grass grow.


See for yourself
https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/beverages/9876/2


----------



## screenman (16 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> See for yourself
> https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/beverages/9876/2



H2O was not quite what I was thinking of, what a fantasticcouple of hours just spent as I said watching the grass grow, I have never been able to relax that much, the last few months may have retrained me.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> H2O was not quite what I was thinking of, what a fantasticcouple of hours just spent as I said watching the grass grow, I have never been able to relax that much, the last few months may have retrained me.


It's a clear liquid intit!


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> H2O was not quite what I was thinking of, what a fantasticcouple of hours just spent as I said watching the grass grow, I have never been able to relax that much, the last few months may have retrained me.


It's taken you long enough!


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2020)

@welsh dragon, wave to the Irish Air Corp's plane due just to your south, anytime now.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2020)

Morning all.
Looks as though I might...... just might......have beaten the mighty Mo this morning
Got up for a pee 0530 (better than a wet bed) so stayed up. Slow cooker on with lamb curry for later. 
Our son and girl friend are visiting.......1st time since October. We were due there over new year but we both had flu.
I am golfing this morning and its supposed to stay dry with rain likely later on.
I will post this before Mo or that dastardly PaulSB sneaks in then come back about the curry.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2020)

Morning. Another really humid night for attempting to sleep. It is now


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2020)

Re the curry.
When I follow a recipe I always end up tasting and thinking ahhh it needs some of this.....then it needs some of that etc. So last night I just made it up as I went along.
TBH it smells a bit strong this morning. I can see I will be adding sugar?? mango chutney ?? coconut milk ??
Hope this works


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Re the curry.
> When I follow a recipe I always end up tasting and thinking ahhh it needs some of this.....then it needs some of that etc. So last night I just made it up as I went along.
> TBH it smells a bit strong this morning. I can see I will be adding sugar?? mango chutney ?? coconut milk ??
> Hope this works


Don't ask me...........I can barely boil an egg!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't ask me...........I can barely boil an egg!


When you say "you can barely boil an egg" does that mean you boil them in the nude ?
If so please count me in for breckie tomorrow


----------



## screenman (17 Jun 2020)

Morning all, thick mist out there across the fields, bike ride planned for this morning. 14 ounces heavier this morning, I lay the blame firmly at the door of the Swedes.


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## screenman (17 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't ask me...........I can barely boil an egg!


I

That is easy, just wrap it in tin foil and place it in the microwave for 15 minutes, not forgetting you need to turn the microwave on 5 minutes before placing the egg in to warm it up.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2020)

Good morning. Really hot here last night. There is lots of mist here as well. Weather forecast is for storms again today so lots of  for me today.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## FrankCrank (17 Jun 2020)

Today I shall be mostly having a stir-fry for lunch, which is soon methinks. I use a good dash of mushroom sauce, and a dollop of Thai chilli paste. I often do it just with veg, but got some chicken to use up from my curries the last 2 days. Nearly missed my morning ride because of light drizzle, but around 8:30am it was good to go. Any later and it's too hot for me 🥵


----------



## screenman (17 Jun 2020)

I have just had a nice omelet/omelette/ommelete, nope not a clue, fried egg with lots of bits in it, cheese, potato, tomato, green bits and not a clue what else, the best bit though was no shell.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Re the curry.
> When I follow a recipe I always end up tasting and thinking ahhh it needs some of this.....then it needs some of that etc. So last night I just made it up as I went along.
> TBH it smells a bit strong this morning. I can see I will be adding sugar?? mango chutney ?? coconut milk ??
> Hope this works


Coconut milk works well in a curry. So does chutney. Try to keep the sugar out though.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I have just had a nice omelet/omelette/ommelete, nope not a clue, fried egg with lots of bits in it, cheese, potato, tomato, green bits and not a clue what else, the best bit though was no shell.


In some places that would be a Spanish omelette.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2020)

Morning all, all this talk of curry and omelettes has got the digestive juices flowing. Poached eggs on toast for breakfast I think. 
Very humid this morning, with more showers this afternoon. 
Out with muttley shortly then back for brekie.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I have just had a nice omelet/omelette/ommelete, nope not a clue, fried egg with lots of bits in it, cheese, potato, tomato, green bits and not a clue what else, the best bit though was no shell.


Otherwise known as a 'Pavement Pizza'. 

Morning all


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Humid here at the moment with promises of rain this afternoon.
Added a couple more lavender plants to the front garden yesterday, an impulse purchase by Mrs Tenkay, but you can't have too many lavender plants, the bees love them. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 
🏃‍♂️🚶‍♂️🚲🌞


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jun 2020)

Morning all, a very still, very grey start again. Forecast says it’s going to get brighter later but they said that yesterday too.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, a very still, very grey start again. Forecast says it’s going to get brighter later but they said that yesterday too.


It does appear to be attempting to brighten up, but not sure how long the roads will take to dry. I don't use the road bikes if it's still wet as I don't find the wet, dirty stripe up your back a good effect. I could take the hybrid as it has mudguards but it's so heavy I don't enjoy it the same.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2020)

Good morning world. It's a beautiful sunny and still morning and the forecast is good.........unlike the next few days. We had a spectacular thunderstorm last night and enough rain to keep the allotment going for a month!! Good stuff.

Today I will be limping around the place and not doing much.  A good walk yesterday but I pulled a calf muscle at four miles. I then had to walk three miles of the Pennine Way across Marsden Moor. Walking over an uneven surface was tough. Eventually reached a tarmac road where it was agreed to leave me while the rest of the group walked the remaining three miles back to the cars and drive back to get me!!!!!

To cap it all the chippy was closed.

Feels better this morning but I've no idea how long these things take to heal. I want to ride my bicycle, I want to ride my bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2020)

We have another load of wood coming this morning so my job for today is to help load it onto the trailer so That Mr WD can move it up to the log store.

That will be my exercise for the day.


----------



## gavroche (17 Jun 2020)

Guten Morgen. Croissants are in the oven, Mrs G talking on the phone , Molly sitting next to me and the sun is shining so might go for a ride early afternoon if it remains like that. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jun 2020)

been a long night.....


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2020)

Well, new Rubino Pros just delivered and I have a new chain sitting waiting too. Shame I don't seem to have the enthusiasm to fit them! I need someone to clean and maintain my bikes so that I can just ride them!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When you say "you can barely boil an egg" does that mean you boil them in the nude ?
> If so please count me in for breckie tomorrow


Wouldn't that depend, a lot, on if your curry "really works" or not?


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When you say "you can barely boil an egg" does that mean you boil them in the nude ?
> If so please count me in for breckie tomorrow


I cook breakfast in the nude.....and NO you can't come round tomorrow or any other day


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I cook breakfast in the nude.....and NO you can't come round tomorrow or any other day


Not even if he brings some of his curry.


----------



## FrankCrank (17 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Re the curry.
> When I follow a recipe I always end up tasting and thinking ahhh it needs some of this.....then it needs some of that etc. So last night I just made it up as I went along.
> TBH it smells a bit strong this morning. I can see I will be adding sugar?? mango chutney ?? coconut milk ??
> Hope this works


School dinner curries always had sultanas in them. What was that all about?


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jun 2020)

Woke up about 0530 with a severe leg cramp. I was walking in a dream to look at a box where I had ordered a new washing machine but apparently had been sent a fridge instead and the cramp hit me.
Need to get out for more exercise I think.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> School dinner curries always had sultanas in them. What was that all about?


Why not? I just play it by taste and add whatever I happen to have available. I like to add a bit of coconut when I have creamed coconut in the larder.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Woke up about 0530 with a severe leg cramp. I was walking in a dream to look at a box where I had ordered a new washing machine but apparently had been sent a fridge instead and the cramp hit me.
> Need to get out for more exercise I think.


Did you open the box!!


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did you open the box!!


Didn't get that far mebbe it was sent by pandora.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Didn't get that far mebbe it was sent by pandora.


And the cramp was to protect you.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2020)

Really hot out the back of the house now. I eventually mustered up a bit of enthusiasm and got the Cube out of the shed. Wheels off and old chain off and a quick wash. It now has a shiny new chain and a new set of tyres. Do I dare risk a little ride to check all is ok. Lol


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2020)

I see I haven't washed all the oil off my hands. I always get in such a mess doing bike stuff!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> I just got back from Aldi and was surprised at the change since last week: no staff at the door to let so many in the shop, very few people using the sanitising bottle left for customers, no more one way system and very few people wearing masks. I think the public is becoming blaze with the situation and people are ignoring basic safety rules.
> This virus is going to hit back with a vengeance in the next few months because so many are so stupid, so ignorant and so impatient.
> We are in for a rough ride before Christmas I think.


I'm very interested by this post gavroche. I feel I have been very strict in observing social distancing, hygiene when out and about etc. When we returned from Vietnam in mid February we had already become rigorous in our behaviour in restaurants, cafes etc. I continued this on our return much to the amusement of my cycling buddies when I started wiping down cafe tables etc. - they didn't laugh after a couple of weeks!!!!!

On Saturday night we watched Contagion, a 2011 American film about a pandemic outbreak. The first 20 minutes concentrated on how the initial spread took place. Man sneezes on hand, touches hand rail on bus, then presses lift button etc. It was genuinely scary and highlighted what we all now know. At the same time it made me realise that despite my best efforts my discipline in respect of being in public had slipped considerably.

I've addressed this now. On Sunday on a ride with five others at the outdoor cafe I was wiping the outdoor table etc and I noted everyone was too relaxed on the two metre rule. On Monday I rode with one of the people who was on the same ride. She remarked "you're back on it again." So I explained and she agreed everyone was far too relaxed.

So it's happening and all we can do is redouble our personal efforts. By doing so we protect ourselves and others in public areas.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jun 2020)

Car dropped off to have its brakes done.
Walked back home and spent the last 2 1/2 hours trying to create a document on my PC.
Damn thing's doin' me crust in! 
I've given up for the time being as I'm in danger of doing some damage.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I cook breakfast in the nude.....and NO you can't come round tomorrow or any other day


Thank god for that. I would have been worried if you had invited me.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2020)

I suppose I should have a short ride to test all is ok with the bike. The older I get, the less confident I seem to be doing anything plus I worry more about mechanicals out on the road as I don’t really have anyone to call on if I’m stuck.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Woke up about 0530 with a severe leg cramp. I was walking in a dream to look at a box where I had ordered a new washing machine but apparently had been sent a fridge instead and the cramp hit me.
> Need to get out for more exercise I think.


I had a spell about 3 weeks ago when I was waking with cranp in my legs each night. No idea why and no idea why it decided to disappear.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I had a spell about 3 weeks ago when I was waking with cranp in my legs each night. No idea why and no idea why it decided to disappear.


Sometimes it can be lack of electrolytes if you’ve been sweating. Sodium, magnesium and potassium. I take a supplement now which helps a bit plus I usually stick a High5 tab in my drink.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2020)

Good afternoon. Logs all shoved into the log store now. Hoorah.


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2020)

It's chucking it down here. Chunder, blunder and all the pyrotechnics. Kerblammo!!!!


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I suppose I should have a short ride to test all is ok with the bike. The older I get, the less confident I seem to be doing anything plus I worry more about mechanicals out on the road as I don’t really have anyone to call on if I’m stuck.


With a trike I am even worse off if a severe mechanical as it not feasable to push and I would need to get a lift back to my car which under present circumstances may not be so easy. I do carry a face mask just in case as it may assist to encourage anyone to stop for me. Being known locally could help during lockdown and in worst event could summon a taxi as one is still working.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sometimes it can be lack of electrolytes if you’ve been sweating. Sodium, magnesium and potassium. I take a supplement now which helps a bit plus I usually stick a High5 tab in my drink.


I have a lightweight sleeping bag which I think I may use on the bed as my present 10.5 tog duvet is too hot which may be the root of the problem. My diet should give enough minerals etc and the only supplement is for low calcium. Awaiting the results of my last CT scan so can ask the medicos then if I get a sensible one.
I drink about 5 pints of water plus other liquids such as tea and coffee so well hydrated.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2020)

Nice here. Blue skies and sunshine


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2020)

Ooooft.......that was a warm ride. Put a little bit of effort in since I wasn't intending staying out long. The tyres or chain didn't fall off so I must have fitted them ok


----------



## 12boy (17 Jun 2020)

What is too hot for you folks? Just curious. I too have had cramping , feet, calves and thighs but not all those at once. I put it down to not drinking enough water. Whichever muscle it is shrinks down to half its normal size and gets really hard. Frequently comes in waves. Other than water any ideas? Praps we'll have breakfast for dinner..huevos rancheros. This would be a couple of fried eggs on corn tortillas, pinto beans and chunky little potatoes roasted to a golden crust and floury innards covered with a handful or two of grated sharp cheddar and the last of the red Chile pork chops and their red Chile sauce. Then some chopped tomatos, onions and lettuce. Those tortillas, beans, spuds and one slice of whole wheat bread will be my carbs for today. I will enjoy them, to quote Beldar Conehead.


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2020)

Good news for Mrs D!

She's deputy head of year at a very large school. she doesn't teach, does all the pastoral stuff, the exclusions safeguarding, all of that malarkey. She's been working from home due to being vulnerable due to her MS, but wants to go back. Fortunately, the head teacher's sister also has MS so he knows the crack with the illness and he's quite protective of Mrs D. Therefore, she's being moved sideways to be the PA to the 2 x deputy principals - a slight pay rise, shorter hours, and her own office so she'll be physically isolated at work.

And more good news! The DWP have written to her today, they're delaying her PIP reassessment for another year due to C19. It's a horrible, hateful process, so that's good news.

Yet more good news! My niece gave birth overnight and i'm an uncle again to young Jenson, 6lbs 2oz.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I had a spell about 3 weeks ago when I was waking with cranp in my legs each night. No idea why and no idea why it decided to disappear.


Lower half of the legs, concentrated/more on the right leg?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2020)

My curry is done and tasting goooood. It just needed some mango chutney and is good to go.
Sharwoods naan bread to do.
For rice we tend to use the 2 minute microwave stuff.
Just enjoying a whisky and will have a mandatory lager with the curry. MrsD has water with curry but I think that should be against the law.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Lower half of the legs, concentrated/more on the right leg?


I reckon a lot of my leg problems follow on from lumbar disc herniations and 2 bad bouts of sciatica which have also squeezed the nerves I think. Sitting here with my feet up and my calves are writhing and jumping as though there's a dozen snakes inside them!  Muscle fasciculations I think is the technical term.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Lower half of the legs, concentrated/more on the right leg?


Left leg affected more.
Is that terminal ?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Good news for Mrs D!
> 
> She's deputy head of year at a very large school. she doesn't teach, does all the pastoral stuff, the exclusions safeguarding, all of that malarkey. She's been working from home due to being vulnerable due to her MS, but wants to go back. Fortunately, the head teacher's sister also has MS so he knows the crack with the illness and he's quite protective of Mrs D. Therefore, she's being moved sideways to be the PA to the 2 x deputy principals - a slight pay rise, shorter hours, and her own office so she'll be physically isolated at work.
> 
> ...


Will you be passing the mint balls round?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Left leg affected more.
> Is that terminal ?


Means I'll have got the wrong person.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> What is too hot for you folks? Just curious. I too have had cramping , feet, calves and thighs but not all those at once. I put it down to not drinking enough water. Whichever muscle it is shrinks down to half its normal size and gets really hard. Frequently comes in waves. Other than water any ideas? Praps we'll have breakfast for dinner..huevos rancheros. This would be a couple of fried eggs on corn tortillas, pinto beans and chunky little potatoes roasted to a golden crust and floury innards covered with a handful or two of grated sharp cheddar and the last of the red Chile pork chops and their red Chile sauce. Then some chopped tomatos, onions and lettuce. Those tortillas, beans, spuds and one slice of whole wheat bread will be my carbs for today. I will enjoy them, to quote Beldar Conehead.


Currently 20°C, 68°F, outside. I've a t-shirt, shirt, sweatshirt and body warmer on. If it gets warm, I'll think about taking a layer off.


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2020)

20 degrees Celsius? Can human beings survive those sort of temeperatures?


----------



## Dirk (17 Jun 2020)

CRV sorted - new set of brake pads and one new brake caliper. At least it gives me peace of mind for when I start towing next month. 
It's due an MOT in a couple of months, so I asked them to give it all a good once over, while it was there, to see if anything looks like it needs doing. They said it was all good. Not bad for a 15 year old vehicle.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I had a spell about 3 weeks ago when I was waking with cranp in my legs each night. No idea why and no idea why it decided to disappear.



It's my hips that usually wake me up, I usually sleep on my side and the hip I'm laying on usually wakes me complaining about 5 - 6 o'clockish, if I turn over the other hip complains, I recon its all to do with my dodgy back.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Good news for Mrs D!
> 
> She's deputy head of year at a very large school. she doesn't teach, does all the pastoral stuff, the exclusions safeguarding, all of that malarkey. She's been working from home due to being vulnerable due to her MS, but wants to go back. Fortunately, the head teacher's sister also has MS so he knows the crack with the illness and he's quite protective of Mrs D. Therefore, she's being moved sideways to be the PA to the 2 x deputy principals - a slight pay rise, shorter hours, and her own office so she'll be physically isolated at work.
> 
> ...




Well done Mrs D. .And congratulations


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jun 2020)

I've been shopping


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2020)

The forecasters got the weather wrong today, they forecast rain all day today, the rain has only just arrived, complete with thunder. We managed a walk in the park this afternoon, we've been back about half an hour and its just started.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jun 2020)

Set off driving for a lockdown walk in the murk then after a few miles, all that we are permitted, suddenly it was blazing sunshine, 19 degrees, and we were feeling distinctly overdressed.
Our walk took us past some local Outlander locations, including Blackness Castle (Fort William), Abercorn Church ( courtroom in witch trial), and not least, a distant view of the secluded Midhope Castle (Jamie’s home Lallybroch).










Enjoyed choc ices in the garden on our return.


----------



## FrankCrank (17 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Why not? I just play it by taste and add whatever I happen to have available. I like to add a bit of coconut when I have creamed coconut in the larder.


I used to hate sultanas and currants - still do in fact. At junior school the teacher had to pick all the currants out of the cake before I'd eat it for pudding, can remember it like yesterday. The sultanas I managed to just leave on the side of the plate. There are currants in my breakfast muesli, but mixed in with all the other stuff, and yogurt, they seem to slide down the old gullet easy enough. 
Each to their own I guess, dull world if we were all the same eh


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2020)

It is now  here.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Jun 2020)

Evening all . Messed around the garden this morning , then had a long walk to Asda to do a return to chain reaction. Looking at the weather forecast I decided to go back to the garden instead of going for a ride. My daughter on the other hand decided to cycle to the local park. She has just returned , soaked to the skin. I didn’t laugh............ much. 😂😀😀


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all . Messed around the garden this morning , then had a long walk to Asda to do a return to chain reaction. Looking at the weather forecast I decided to go back to the garden instead of going for a ride. My daughter on the other hand decided to cycle to the local park. She has just returned , soaked to the skin. I didn’t laugh............ much. 😂😀😀


 


Naughty daddy 😂😅😇


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2020)

Afternoon all, I drove MrsP to Chase Farm hospital for a blood test today. She was impressed with the organisation of visitors entering and leaving the place, a one way system in place and temperature checks as you entered. 
I now have a home made steak and mushroom pie in the oven. It will go with home grown spinach, carrots and mash.


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> It's my hips that usually wake me up, I usually sleep on my side and the hip I'm laying on usually wakes me complaining about 5 - 6 o'clockish, if I turn over the other hip complains, I recon its all to do with my dodgy back.




I truly feel your pain.Its my right hip that can cause me a problem although not every night.


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> The forecasters got the weather wrong today, they forecast rain all day today, the rain has only just arrived, complete with thunder. We managed a walk in the park this afternoon, we've been back about half an hour and its just started.


 

Started about the same time here.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Lower half of the legs, concentrated/more on the right leg?


Mine was only right leg at the top of the calf just below knee level. I used to get cramps in both legs at calf level in January/February time. Nobody could find anything wrong but I blamed it on lack of cycling due to bad weather. When I started cycling again the pains vanished but not had that for some years now perhaps because my cycling has been less intense and so not so much of a contrast when inactive.


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I cook breakfast in the nude.....and NO you can't come round tomorrow or any other day




Just don’t cook your full English in the frying pan if cooking in the nude.Hot fat on sensitive areas of the abdomen can have severe consequences.😖😖😖😖


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> What is too hot for you folks? Just curious. I too have had cramping , feet, calves and thighs but not all those at once. I put it down to not drinking enough water.



I'm comfortable at around 27-28C above 30-31C and it's too hot though I can put up with higher, dry temperatures. Hot and humid I really do not like.

On the cramp I would say it is water that is your issue. I drink 2-3 litres of water a day around the house. On a 50-60 mile ride I would get through 1.5-2 litres. I can and do go a lot higher than this, for example last time I was touring in France in temperatures of 28-30C I would drink 6-8 litres over 80 miles and eat a lot of salted peanuts.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> It's my hips that usually wake me up, I usually sleep on my side and the hip I'm laying on usually wakes me complaining about 5 - 6 o'clockish, if I turn over the other hip complains, I recon its all to do with my dodgy back.


Snap. I have arthritis in both hips. I have to sleep on my side. If I sleep on my back, which is very comfortable, I snore and then kicked in the ribs!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2020)

23-24 is my limit. Anymore and I am dying.


----------



## screenman (17 Jun 2020)

I imagine I have the body of a fit 30 year old guy.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I suppose I should have a short ride to test all is ok with the bike. The older I get, the less confident I seem to be doing anything plus I worry more about mechanicals out on the road as I don’t really have anyone to call on if I’m stuck.


Have you considered Lexham Cycle Recovery ? It's £15pa and they will collect you and deliver you to home, station or LBS. The £15 used to cover all bikes but now it's £15 per bike which can be expensive. I've never used my cover but have friends who have and it works!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2020)

Just been to ALDI in Ewood, we usually go to Chorley. Not impressed at all. The hygiene sprays etc. have been placed out of sight and were almost empty. No staff on the door etc. Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I imagine I have the body of a fit 30 year old guy.


Imagine all you want.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I imagine I have the body of a fit 30 year old guy.




Imagination is a wonderful thing.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Imagination is a wonderful thing.


Just ask @Dave7


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just ask @Dave7


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Just don’t cook your full English in the frying pan if cooking in the nude.Hot fat on sensitive areas of the abdomen can have severe consequences.😖😖😖😖


Cooking in the nude is no big deal, you tend to be more careful, it is just like when I was a Blacksmith, treat everything in the shop as being hot, then you don't get burnt.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I imagine I have the body of a fit 30 year old guy.


I KNOW I have the body of a 30 year old.
Problem is some b*stard has stuck a 70 year old skin around it


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2020)

Had a good thunder storm and its now battering down.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Naughty daddy 😂😅😇


It’s allowed . She’s 23 and back home after getting her masters at uni. Think I am allowed a little piss taking in return for the pain she has put on my wallet over the last 5 years 😂😂😂😂😀


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2020)

Just realised, a few more weeks and its 4 years since I was last at work, although the official anniversary of my retirement isn't until Octover. That's frightening really, 4 years of my life with nothing else positive achieved, although if I'd not retired its doubtful I'd have managed anything positive there either.

Sod it, I'll just carry on taking each day at a time, honing my skills for a Last Of The Summer Wine remake.


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Cooking in the nude is no big deal, you tend to be more careful, it is just like when I was a Blacksmith, treat everything in the shop as being hot, then you don't get burnt.


Serious question - were you a nude blacksmith? Would have been a pretty good USP.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2020)

It's just turned very dark and the rain is hammering down. No thunder yet.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Had a good thunder storm and its now battering down.


Got dark to the South, threatened rain. In the end up, we got a five minute shower.

Maybe you just need to get the iron out and iron your birthday suit again.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> It's just turned very dark and the rain is hammering down. No thunder yet.


There is none left......we have had it all.


----------



## gavroche (17 Jun 2020)

Tucked up in bed now, nice and comfi and it is chucking it down outside. Glad I did 22 miles on the bike this afternoon as it doesn't look promising tomorrow. 
Bonne nuit tout le monde.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> What is too hot for you folks? Just curious. I too have had cramping , feet, calves and thighs but not all those at once. I put it down to not drinking enough water. Whichever muscle it is shrinks down to half its normal size and gets really hard. Frequently comes in waves. Other than water any ideas? Praps we'll have breakfast for dinner..huevos rancheros. This would be a couple of fried eggs on corn tortillas, pinto beans and chunky little potatoes roasted to a golden crust and floury innards covered with a handful or two of grated sharp cheddar and the last of the red Chile pork chops and their red Chile sauce. Then some chopped tomatos, onions and lettuce. Those tortillas, beans, spuds and one slice of whole wheat bread will be my carbs for today. I will enjoy them, to quote Beldar Conehead.


I have acclimatised to the east coast of Scotland, so I now find that I melt at 21. 16 to 19 is just right.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Serious question - were you a nude blacksmith? Would have been a pretty good USP.


I had an awful vision of him standing by his forge with his rod of iron in his hand glowing with a bright red tip.


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> I had an awful vision of him standing by his forge with his rod of iron in his hand glowing with a bright red tip.


T'is said that he likes to beat his anvil! 

I know he denies it, but I'm still convinced that he's Jon Anderson from Yes.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jun 2020)

Night all*



*and Classic


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night all*
> 
> 
> 
> *and Classic


Sithi

Noted for later use


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Serious question - were you a nude blacksmith? Would have been a pretty good USP.


No


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2020)

..........birds are noisy this morning........☹️


----------



## screenman (18 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> ..........birds are noisy this morning........☹




Opposite here, they are very quiet.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2020)

Morning. Another hot, sleepless night. I think I finally cooled down enough for a short doze around 4.30. Another decent day for us today before the rain reaches us tomorrow


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2020)

Well, after yesterday evening's torrential downpour we are due more today, from 1000 if the forecast is accurate. No thunder/lightning forcast though.
We got the new diswasher fitted yesterday. We decided on the Whirlpool one as it was that or Hotpoint (same company really).
Son and his girlfriend stayed last night and we all tucked into that lamb curry I made and though I say it myself it was very good.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2020)

Good morning. It's so hot here. I couldn't sleep at all.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## screenman (18 Jun 2020)

We will not need the hose pipe out today.


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

Been chucking it down all night, and is still doing so now. Muttley walked, we both got soaked. No ride for me today - I don't mind getting wet on the bike if there's a purpose to the journey, somewhere to go, but not merely for the sake of it.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2020)

Good morning people  looks like my Thursday ride is off.


----------



## monkers (18 Jun 2020)

I'm still alive, still bimbling, and still waiting for delivery of laptop charger. Missing you all, even the stomach-wrenching episodes of Drago's slime-enriched underpants. Hope to return very soon. Safe bimbling all
Da Monkers xx


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2020)

Enjoyed my walk while it was still relatively cool. Sun is breaking through now though. I suppose I better have a spin at some point since tomorrow is to be wet.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jun 2020)

Another cool grey start here, forecast is for sun and 16 degrees later.
I wonder what Sturgeon has in store for us today.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Might go for a drive up onto Exmoor this morning and have a walk with the doggie.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another cool grey start here, forecast is for sun and 16 degrees later.
> I wonder what Sturgeon has in store for us today.


I think it's time everyone was away back to work and school to give us retirees peace and quiet again!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2020)

Note to @Drago .
Just reading the instructions for the new dishwasher. It has high pressure jets for cleaning the rear cavity 
Now I would let you come and use it but I dont think our insurance would cover us.
Maybe something you could invest in ??


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think it's time everyone was away back to work and school to give us retirees peace and quiet again!


Quite !


----------



## Paulus (18 Jun 2020)

Morning all fellow wheezers. 
A damp and grey start to the day here in Barnetshire. 
No riding today, but as usual the dog will be walked for a couple of hours. I might have to get the waterproof coat out.
So a domestics day and then I will give the womens virtual bike racing on the BBC a watch.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2020)

I can hear thunder in the distance. Looks like today is going to be a  day, so plenty of  for me.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Late on parade today, didn't waken until nearly 8 o'clock 😯. This might be down to the beer I drank following yesterday evenings bike journey to the park with Mrs Tenkay 🤔.
It's humid and oppressive here at the moment, feel like a storm is on the way. 
Nothing planned for today apart from my stint on the turbo.
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶🏃🚲🌞


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think it's time everyone was away back to work and school to give us retirees peace and quiet again!


I was only saying the same thing the other day.
It's beginning to feel that I'm being cheated out of my retirement because everybody else is getting paid for doing nothing.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2020)

Our 10 0'clock rain has arrived an hour early. I dropped out of golf as our son stayed over......I am soooo pleased.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jun 2020)

It's


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> I was only saying the same thing the other day.
> It's beginning to feel that I'm being cheated out of my retirement because everybody else is getting paid for doing nothing.


Wish you hadn't said this, it will be difficult to shift from my mind!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2020)

Bloody barking dogs in this street just now! I'm surrounded by them  I am a dog lover but the sound of dogs barking constantly at nothing does my head in.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2020)

Good morning. It's grey and cool which I'll settle for. 97% chance of rain at 10.00 declining to 60% for the rest of the day.

Woke at 3.00 feeling very hot but managed to sleep from 5.00-7.30 so not too bad.

The calf feels much better but I will continue to rest it. No cycling. 

I've gained 1kg in the last week. I've been bored, biscuit barrel by day and couple of whiskies in the evening. Not good. Should I:

Empty biscuit barrel in to dustbin and try not to climb in later?
Strengthen my resolve with the expectation this will crack around 3.00pm with a cuppa?
I must find something useful to do with the day.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody barking dogs in this street just now! I'm surrounded by them  I am a dog lover but the sound of dogs barking constantly at nothing does my head in.


Workers, school kids, barking dogs.......this isn't heading towards a good day for you Mo. Chin up.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's grey and cool which I'll settle for. 97% chance of rain at 10.00 declining to 60% for the rest of the day.
> 
> Woke at 3.00 feeling very hot but managed to sleep from 5.00-7.30 so not too bad.
> 
> ...


Careful, you're starting to sound like a certain other thread obsessing on weight!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Careful, you're starting to sound like a certain other thread obsessing on weight!


😂😂😂

I'll be sure to message my weight loss friend, podiatrist and therapist later.........got to shift those kilos


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 😂😂😂
> 
> I'll be sure to message my weight loss friend, podiatrist and therapist later.........got to shift those kilos


Lol. All joking aside, I know from previous experience that it can get obsessive if you let it.


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people  looks like my Thursday ride is off.






Same here.Not looked at the weather forecast for later.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Same here.Not looked at the weather forecast for later.



Due to be done by dinner time, I've already decided to ride Saturday.

https://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/CV6_4GX


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. All joking aside, I know from previous experience that it can get obsessive if you let it.


Oh absolutely and so very, very difficult to maintain which is why I've tried several times to explain it. Given up for now.

I do have a good friend who is qualified and very knowledgeable. The best tips she gave me were drink water, fuel the body correctly and enjoy treats.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Same here.Not looked at the weather forecast for later.


Started here before 0900 and is due to be heavy all day.
Sat in conservatory with no energy or desire to do anything


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2020)

The forecast gave 99% rain at 9.00. Bang on the nail guys. 👏

I've flushed the bathroom drain with boiling water after putting down cleaner last night. The gurgling suggests the cleaner needs repeating.

Right, it's breakfast time. 0.75 litre of water, 40g (150 calories) porridge made only with water, desert spoon of honey (60 calories)......…......whoa........steady Paul, steady........


----------



## gavroche (18 Jun 2020)

Bore da. It rained heavily most of the night ( at least the bits when I was awake) and more is due during the day so I must take Molly out before the next shower comes. She is sitting by me at the moment, wondering when we are going. Of course, no ride today but that's ok as I don't do rides on two consecutive days anyway but the week end appears to be dry according to BBC weather forecast. I think it is going to be a quite boring day really, looking for something to pass the time away although we did buy some ceiling coving in B&Q yesterday, ready to put up when my wife pushes me enough. Stay safe everyone .


----------



## monkers (18 Jun 2020)

bimbling intermissum est iam per pluviam


----------



## slow scot (18 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> bimbling intermissum est iam per pluviam


Ita vero!


----------



## monkers (18 Jun 2020)

2% charged and charger knackered ... here goes with fast fingers ...

I apologise NHS, I have always loved you. The other day I was cynical and I was wrong.

My appt was for 9:20. I implied hours of thumb twiddling. Instead I arrived at 9:18; you had me admitted and prepped for safety by 9:19. I was seen before the clock said 9:20, and away on my way home in about 15 mins. This wasn't thanks to Branson or any other unnecessary privateer. This was you at your very best. Respect.


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2020)

Oh dear what a shame,it's raining.I will just have to postpone the bit of weeding.Find a mug and have a latte,and continue with my reading book three on Kindle.I do hate wasting days.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's grey and cool which I'll settle for. 97% chance of rain at 10.00 declining to 60% for the rest of the day.
> 
> Woke at 3.00 feeling very hot but managed to sleep from 5.00-7.30 so not too bad.
> 
> ...



Remove the temptation by eating all the biscuits now.


----------



## GM (18 Jun 2020)

Morning all....Wow, what a night, enough rain to keep the flowers happy for a while. Very busy day yesterday, didn't have much time for the interweb.

Today we should have been flying out to Santi Terzi in San Gemini, Italy. Today would have been a bad day for ✈ anyway! roll on next year.

Out for a wet walk with Alan🐶 shortly. 🌈


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's grey and cool which I'll settle for. 97% chance of rain at 10.00 declining to 60% for the rest of the day.
> 
> Woke at 3.00 feeling very hot but managed to sleep from 5.00-7.30 so not too bad.
> 
> ...


Switch your drinks!
You do realise that there are more calories in whisky than there are in Guinness. 78 against 12.95 for the same 35ml measure.


----------



## monkers (18 Jun 2020)

Bye bye Vera. RIP. Not my generation but big love for all that you gave. Vera you lived your own dash very well.

*THE DASH*
_the poem by Linda Ellis_
I read of a man who stood to speak at the funeral of a friend. He referred to the dates on the tombstone from the beginning… to the end.
He noted that first came the date of birth and spoke of the following date with tears, but he said what mattered most of all was the dash between those years.
For that dash represents all the time they spent alive on earth and now only those who loved them know what that little line is worth.
For it matters not, how much we own, the cars… the house… the cash. What matters is how we live and love and how we spend our dash.
So think about this long and hard; are there things you’d like to change? For you never know how much time is left that still can be rearranged.
To be less quick to anger and show appreciation more and love the people in our lives like we’ve never loved before.
If we treat each other with respect and more often wear a smile… remembering that this special dash might only last a little while.
So when your eulogy is being read, with your life’s actions to rehash, would you be proud of the things they say about how you lived your dash?


----------



## gavroche (18 Jun 2020)

I heard that Macron is visiting Boris today to celebrate De Gaulle's historic speech of June 18th in WW2. Are they going to respect social distancing and how come Macron doesn't have to do the 14 days quarantine all visitors from abroad have to do ? One law for us and a different one for them, as usual.


----------



## screenman (18 Jun 2020)

3 ounces off but I think I have found the problem.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jun 2020)

A ride to no where, is better than a ride in the


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> 3 ounces off but I think I have found the problem.
> 
> View attachment 530689


I've lost 7lb 2oz since lockdown started.
I'm now below 13.5st for the first time in 2 years and at the same weight I was 30 years ago. I'm going to try to get below 13st before we go away in July.


----------



## monkers (18 Jun 2020)

Yay ... the new charger has just arrived. I formally announce a return to sillyness. I best just let it charge up a bit first.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2020)

A smidgin off 45 hilly miles on what is a warm day up here. For once Scotland has the best of the weather.

Enjoying some cold chicken pasta now.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Remove the temptation by eating all the biscuits now.


I do like this man........


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I do like this man........


Must admit, if I'm intending cutting down, I go mad and eat everything in sight before I start!


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Jun 2020)

Afternoon all . What a miserable day. Luckily its my day for doing shopping/small jobs for my mum and in laws. Now spending the afternoon watching elementary and foyles war. How sad am I 😂😂 Hoping to get a good ride in tomorrow, fingers crossed 😀


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2020)

Cannot be much rain left up there. Still battering down and no sign of letting up.
Fortunately we are not in an area prone to flooding but others have not been so lucky.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Cannot be much rain left up there. Still battering down and no sign of letting up.
> Fortunately we are not in an area prone to flooding but others have not been so lucky.


Don't like to gloat but as Mo says we have a wonderful day up in the northern extremities where everyone seems to be keen to point out it is always raining.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Don't like to gloat but as Mo says we have a wonderful day up in the northern extremities where everyone seems to be keen to point out it is always raining.


Yep. Sitting here is shorts/vest top with windows open and blue sky with a gentle breeze. Made the most of it before it appears to be on the decline a bit tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2020)

Well, 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IdSnwufjKtc


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jun 2020)

A ride into East Lothian today with Mrs F, scenic lunch stop at Aberlady Bay. Sun didn’t manage to put in an appearance until the journey home, but when it did it also came with a most agreeable tailwind


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jun 2020)

And in other news, decidedly dischuffed that Empress Nicola is retaining the 5 mile rule. So lockdown continues


----------



## gavroche (18 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Sitting here is shorts/vest top with windows open and blue sky with a gentle breeze. Made the most of it before it appears to be on the decline a bit tomorrow.


That's your summer nearly over then.


----------



## screenman (18 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> And in other news, decidedly dischuffed that Empress Nicola is retaining the 5 mile rule. So lockdown continues



Sad but I suppose she has her reasons.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jun 2020)

Fishing nets on the end of a bamboo pole, the sort that we had when children have been repurposed by one of the local breweries down here in Yokelshire.

Arrive at Sixpenny Brewery and keeping Social Distancing, notify type and quantity of beer required or pre ordered.
Hatch opens and the contactless card reader is placed in a fishing net on the end of a pole and manoeuvred towards you.
Once payment has gone through move along to the collection point where your order will be waiting.
🍺🍺


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2020)

@Flick of the Elbow 
@Mo1959 
@oldwheels 
What is it with you Scotch**
OK.....you have had a nice day while its absolutely pi**ed down here all day.
I am pleased with you ok? I mean really really pleased.
**I know.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2020)

Its been a wasted day here, I've done nothing with the day, and its still raining.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Sad but I suppose she has her reasons.


As it is the opposite to what Boris thinks


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2020)

Prynhawn Da folks. Well it's still raining here in the middle of Wales. How unusual is that.

We are hearing that shops might be open in Wales from Monday. We have to start opening them soon.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Fishing nets on the end of a bamboo pole, the sort that we had when children have been repurposed by one of the local breweries down here in Yokelshire.
> 
> Arrive at Sixpenny Brewery and keeping Social Distancing, notify type and quantity of beer required or pre ordered.
> Hatch opens and the contactless card reader is placed in a fishing net on the end of a pole and manoeuvred towards you.
> ...


My favourite tap room.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Flick of the Elbow
> @Mo1959
> @oldwheels
> What is it with you Scotch**
> ...


Scotch is perfectly correct but just a bit old fashioned.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> As it is the opposite to what Boris thinks



Boris thinks? 😂😂😂😀


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Sad but I suppose she has her reasons.


Shame hardly anyone is sticking to it. My bike ride today I was passing cars parked up with people picnicing, camping, etc.


----------



## gavroche (18 Jun 2020)

Apart from walking Molly in the rain, done absolutely nothing today and tomorrow, rain is still expected so , another day of doing nothing?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Scotch is perfectly correct but just a bit old fashioned.


Seriously ???
I always thought scotch was a drink and Scots were people.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Shame hardly anyone is sticking to it. My bike ride today I was passing cars parked up with people picnicing, camping, etc.


I think the 5 miles is only advisory but not recommended to go much further. Where I am common sense seems to apply rather than sticking rigidly to the rules. Today I had a 24 mile round trip which is ok with the local police so long as I do not abuse it. I could have travelled one way by trike with no traffic problems but on the return leg there were quite a few cars heading probably for a ferry so it was safer to do that trip by car anyway. When the tourist floodgates open then I will just have to abandon local triking but not this year I think.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Seriously ???
> I always thought scotch was a drink and Scots were people.


That is also correct but Scotch was used in the past to describe the natives of these parts.
Scotch Whisky is correct and I am almost tempted by the reminder to tell about my past life as a male fashion model during my Scotch Whisky phase and being a true Scotsman in Wales.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Apart from walking Molly in the rain, done absolutely nothing today and tomorrow, rain is still expected so , another day of doing nothing?


There's always that B&Q ceiling coving you bought!


----------



## gavroche (18 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's always that B&Q ceiling coving you bought!


Shh, my wife might hear you.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Shh, my wife might hear you.


Lay down on the couch, facing upwards, and if asked you say you're trying to work out how best to tackle the job.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2020)

It has rained since 9.00 and stopped about 8.00pm. I went up to the allotment earlier, the growth in the last 24 hours is quite astonishing.

I've done all the housework except the downstairs bathroom, changed beds, washed and ironed everything!!!

To my surprise Mrs P hasn't mentioned we decided to put off decorating the bathroom till a wet day. 🤫🤫🤫


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I'm still alive, still bimbling, and still waiting for delivery of laptop charger. Missing you all, even the stomach-wrenching episodes of Drago's slime-enriched underpants. Hope to return very soon. Safe bimbling all
> Da Monkers xx


Oh no, in the summer the slime dries up and they become dry and crusty. Sometime around late July-early August is the ideal time to give them a good scrape and a thrashing with a rug beater, freshen them up for the year ahead.


----------



## screenman (18 Jun 2020)

I seem to be supporting the Swedish government again, this year has been one huge party, how lucky am I to be married to a woman who happens to be married to a perfect husband.


----------



## Old jon (18 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> bimbling intermissum est iam per pluviam



polyglot.


----------



## monkers (18 Jun 2020)

Old jon said:


> polyglot.



More polyglittle.


----------



## Old jon (18 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> More polyglittle.



speaking monoglot here


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Shame hardly anyone is sticking to it. My bike ride today I was passing cars parked up with people picnicing, camping, etc.


Unfortunately if I’m to go out for a days walk with my wife on the days she gets off, ie. the weekend, we’re going to have to start doing the same. It is now too busy around here to walk from the house, we’re going to have to get in the car and drive further afield.


----------



## screenman (18 Jun 2020)

Old jon said:


> speaking monoglot here



I struggle with that times.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2020)

Night all.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night all.


Sithi

I said, Sithi


----------



## screenman (19 Jun 2020)

Morning all, what a fantastic day ahead not a clue what it will bring but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Lots of welcome rain yesterday. A friend who was caught in lockdown while visiting Scotland arrived back home yesterday. Her chap is still stranded up there as he lives and works in Bermuda and doesn't know when he will be able to go back.

Mrs Tenkay has first dibs on the turbo trainer this morning so I will try and head out for a run between showers, that is if my bolshie legs say yes. ( they went on strike on Wednesday evening, didn't mind pedalling a bike but objected to me trying to run)
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 
🚲🏃🚶🌞


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2020)

Morning. Our turn for the  this morning. Quite heavy at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2020)

Morning  I think.
Having a coffee while trying to decide on the Aldi dash Vs back to bed. I really dont know the winner yet.
Blue sky and sun at the moment.....hard to believe rain is forcast for 'all day'.
Kitchen looks like a bomb site after the dishwasher was fitted. Units had to be cleared. Son and girl friend cooked bacon butties. Nothing has been cleared or washed. Ohhh dear, back to bed seems to be winning.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks. Another very misty start to the the day here. And we are in for more rain as well. Must get my flippers out I think. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2020)

And the  is here. So slobbing and coffee again today it is then.


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

Motley already walked, but the countryside will be a quagmire so into him round the village. Its drizzling already, drearier than Keir Starmar at PMQ's.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2020)

Morning all,
After all yesterday's rain, the one little part of the shed roof I didn't refelt was leaking. A trip to B&Q beckons for another roll of felt, I used the roll I had and didn't have any left for one more length. It wasn't leaking at this spot previously. 
The man is also coming this morning to fit a new double glazed panel in the back door, but with a microchip operated cat flap fitted into it.🐈


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2020)

Good day to you all. It's a beautiful bright clear morning in Paradise......... forecast is 24% rain at 1.00 through to 76% at 5.00.

An ALDI run is needed but that will have to be this afternoon as there are a few allotment jobs to do. Strawberries and gooseberries urgently need netting amongst other bits. I feel quite enthusiastic today so may get on with this shortly.

Woke at 6.40 after a good sleep and calf feels much better - stiff when I woke but hardly noticeable now after moving around a bit.

My football team is to be broadcast on this iFollow thing. I need to try and get this going for my lad on his tablet. I'm not sure it will happen though. 🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all,
> After all yesterday's rain, the one little part of the shed roof I didn't refelt was leaking. A trip to B&Q beckons for another roll of felt, I used the roll I had and didn't have any left for one more length. It wasn't leaking at this spot previously.
> The man is also coming this morning to fit a new double glazed panel in the back door, but with a microchip operated cat flap fitted into it.🐈


No doubt Classic will be along soon to ask why you have a microchip operated cat!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> An ALDI run is needed but that will have to be this afternoon


Going to have to shop too. Just used my last banana in my Weetabix. Lol.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2020)

By the , it's started raining again.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday! 
Online order already placed with Squires to pick up at 4pm.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2020)

I'm off to do stuff. Enough of this lazing around......


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm off to do stuff. Enough of this lazing around......


I'm getting a bit bored sitting here now too. Not sure what to be up to.


----------



## monkers (19 Jun 2020)

Good morning all. Sorry carcass is elevated but somewhat unwilling. Have been trolling instead of breakfasting - right enough of this monkers, pull yourself together, ignite a spark or something. I often have to have these quiet words with myself or nothing gets done.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2020)

Hi


----------



## gavroche (19 Jun 2020)

Salut les potes!  Not raining yet but it is coming. Hopefully, I will have time to walk Molly before it does, but breakfast first.


----------



## FrankCrank (19 Jun 2020)

Busy morning. Mrs Crank was having a big reorg of the kitchen, so I decided to unstick a couple of sticking windows. Electric planer soon sorted one, but needed a ladder to do the other. Oh dear, ladder lent to one of the outlaws, so that will have to wait now.
Hate it when all set up to do a job, only to find I can't. Back to slouching and a well earned cuppa 🍵


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jun 2020)

Morning all, gloomy and damp here. Weather that matches my mood.


----------



## GM (19 Jun 2020)

Morning all....Another restless night, ended up watching an episode of Cardinal at 3am on my tablet with headphones on. Suppose I should get up now my breakfast is calling. 🌈


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2020)

I hate to admit it but bed won.
I have just re-surfaced and tbh I feel worse. Dont think I have ever done that before unless I was ill.
Sat with an orange juice trying to come round.
The promised rain has arrived.....we go 3 weeks without then get a months worth in 2 days .... bad planning I think.


----------



## postman (19 Jun 2020)

Wet again and no motivation to do anything.Fed up of lockdown now.We enjoyed our little trip to Amble,delivering books to s i l.


----------



## gavroche (19 Jun 2020)

We should know our fate at 12.30, when the Welsh Minister annouces the new measures for the next three weeks. Still no rain and Molly walked.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> We should know our fate at 12.30, when the Welsh Minister annouces the new measures for the next three weeks. Still no rain and Molly walked.




Yep. We shall see what he has to say.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> We should know our fate at 12.30, when the Welsh Minister annouces the new measures for the next three weeks. Still no rain and Molly walked.


I hope you fare better than we did


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2020)

It rained. Then stopped. If I wait 10 minites I am sure it will stary again. Still very misty here.

I have a cake in the oven. Yum


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I hope you fare better than we did


It is for your own good and the good of everyone else. Where I am is even more locked down than most places and many of the inhabitants are terrified of reducing restrictions too fast. Please don't take me too seriously.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2020)

Looks like tourism will be open in Wales from 6th July. 

And non essential shops will probably be open from Monday 


Mirror Online: Holidays in Wales can start from July 6 as border reopens to tourism.
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/politics/breaking-holidays-wales-can-start-22217860


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It rained. Then stopped. If I wait 10 minites I am sure it will stary again. Still very misty here.
> 
> I have a cake in the oven. Yum


Better than a bun in the oven


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2020)

Its  has been all morning.  I've got the supermarket shop done, a task made more entertaining by an attack of cramp in my left foot whilst driving over, made operating the clutch interesting. market shop next, but now having a  and a cake.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all....Another restless night, ended up watching an episode of Cardinal at 3am on my tablet with headphones on. Suppose I should get up now my breakfast is calling. 🌈


I only have the very last episode to watch. I've enjoyed it.

Bit of shopping done. That'll keep me going over the weekend. Still very gloomy and dismal here but still a bit muggy. I see we now have a weather warning for possible thunderstorms late afternoon/evening. Joy.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It rained. Then stopped. If I wait 10 minites I am sure it will stary again. Still very misty here.
> 
> *I have a cake in the oven.* Yum


Nuts?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Better than a bun in the oven




Happily those days are loong gone


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nuts?




Nope


----------



## gavroche (19 Jun 2020)

Does anyone watch " Anne with an E " on Netflix? Pretty good we think.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Happily those days are loong gone


Miracles can happen Welshie


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2020)

As forcast its been piddling down all morning. That 2 1/2 days of solid rain.
Due to be better from tomorrow.
Been battling to sort the kitchen out.....I have nearly won the battle  Anothet 30 minutes should do it.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Miracles can happen Welshie




Oh no they can't. 

And it wouldnt be a miracle, it would be a nightmare


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2020)

My cake is still in the oven.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Better than a bun in the oven


I wasn't going to say that


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> I wasn't going to say that




Chicken


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Chicken


Talking of which, I am having chicken and veg soup for lunch. It only has 188 calories for the whole tub, so I might have a bit of bread too. Lol.

It's drizzling here again.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2020)

Right..... thats done it Welshie.
We need a list of possible but impossible things. I will start.......
1.Welshie gets pregnant
2. Drago buys some new y fronts
3. Dirk has a Friday with no fish n chips


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right..... thats done it Welshie.
> We need a list of possible but impossible things. I will start.......
> 1.Welshie gets pregnant
> 2. Drago buys some new y fronts
> 3. Dirk has a Friday with no fish n chips


Mo learns to cook!


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Mo learns to cook!


I thought you could do boiled eggs


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> As forcast its been piddling down all morning. That 2 1/2 days of solid rain.
> Due to be better from tomorrow.
> Been battling to sort the kitchen out.....I have nearly won the battle  Anothet 30 minutes should do it.


30 minutes 

Nuclear accident or volcanic eruption?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right..... thats done it Welshie.
> We need a list of possible but impossible things. I will start.......
> 1.Welshie gets pregnant
> 2. Drago buys some new y fronts
> 3. Dirk has a Friday with no fish n chips


Paul learns bike maintenance!! 

I can do tubes, chains and brake blocks..


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2020)

Suns trying to come out here and it's 23c, done my stint on the turbo  just a quick 10 miles


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2020)

Just finished netting the gooseberries and strawberries when the rain came.​

The local micro-brewery emailed to say there are hops for collection.
Collect meds
ALDI
B&Q
Visit son and attempt to set up iFollow for the footie tomorrow
Anyone need anything from the shops??


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> I thought you could do boiled eggs


"Barely"


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Paul learns bike maintenance!!
> 
> I can do tubes, chains and brake blocks..


About my limit too, oh and cassettes.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Mo learns to cook!



You beat me to it.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2020)

Numbnuts manages to keep his clothes on for a while day.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2020)

I might have to have an afternoon siesta.......just thinking about learning to cook has tired me out!


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning all. Sorry carcass is elevated but somewhat unwilling.


You sound like a zombie rising from the grave


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> About my limit too, oh and cassettes.


It's the bit where you have to use a pencil to rewind that always gets me........


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2020)

Hey, @numbnuts, people are really starting to believe that you are Jon Anderson from Yes.


----------



## gavroche (19 Jun 2020)

Had lunch now a cup of coffee so please do not disturb me after that as I will be putting up the coving on the ceiling/walls and hopefully, the corners will match if walls are square. See you later.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2020)

Sun's coming out here. 
Sod it.....I'm gonna have a beer.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> hopefully, the corners will match if walls are square. See you later.



That old one.........."Well you see dear the walls aren't straight. Builders, eh? Shoddy is all I can say."

Good luck.........I'm off to the shops.....


----------



## 12boy (19 Jun 2020)

What does "Sithi" mean? Is it a Star Wars reference? Sky is crystal clear, the wind is 8mph, the high will be 24C and after my morning gorge I shall do a few miles, although the lawn needs mowing first. Might get a little rain this evening to freshen things up. Got to drive 140 miles tomorrow to Laramie and back for a 2 hour picnic with my sons and their lovely wives. The damn state is closing the highway rest stop so the one public facility is now closed. Aged bladders say "not only no, but hell no". Oh well, Depends!


----------



## monkers (19 Jun 2020)

Utrum bimble et tempestate non bimble hoc est quaestio 

🌦 ❓

Whether to bimble, or weather not to bimble, that is the question.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> What does "Sithi" mean? Is it a Star Wars reference?


You have to understand that Classic is from a different planet. .....called Yorkshire.
I am sure he will correct me but SITTHI means 'I will see you'......or see you later.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Hey, @numbnuts, people are really starting to believe that you are Jon Anderson from Yes.


I wish I was


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2020)

I bet you wish you had his bank balance.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Numbnuts manages to keep his clothes on for a while day.


I had clothes on while I was on my turbo trainer


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I bet you wish you had his bank balance.


Not so much about the money, but to be able to entertain like he does over the years


----------



## 12boy (19 Jun 2020)

Thanks, Dave 7. Kinda like "hasta la vista".


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I had clothes on while I was on my turbo trainer


I'm not sure your birthday suit counts, Jon!


----------



## gavroche (19 Jun 2020)

Done two and a half walls so far and it is going well. Stopped for a glass of cider before the final push. Wife is pleased with it so all is well.  
A bit of filing to do in the corners after but nothing drastic. 
Sweaty work with having your arms up all the time though.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right..... thats done it Welshie.
> We need a list of possible but impossible things. I will start.......
> 1.Welshie gets pregnant
> 2. Drago buys some new y fronts
> 3. Dirk has a Friday with no fish n chips


You give up mushy peas.


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2020)

Buy new Y fronts? Waste 99p at the charity shop on something I don't need? Are you mad?!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Utrum bimble et tempestate non bimble hoc est quaestio
> 
> 🌦 ❓
> 
> Whether to bimble, or weather not to bimble, that is the question.


_Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer..._


----------



## monkers (19 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> _Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer..._



You're sposed to do it in Klingon and emojis like what I does.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You have to understand that Classic is from a different planet. .....called Yorkshire.
> I am sure he will correct me but SITTHI means 'I will see you'......or see you later.


Usually only the one "t" being used in the correct spelling though.

As for that first part.....


----------



## monkers (19 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You have to understand that Classic is from a different planet. .....called Yorkshire.
> I am sure he will correct me but SITTHI means 'I will see you'......or see you later.



It's a Zulu word.

Ake sithi ukubingelela. Let us say farewell.

Make your own jokes at your own peril on this one


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> Thanks, Dave 7. Kinda like "hasta la vista".


Naay lad

*TYKES*

We’re a rare strange bunch ‘at live up ‘ere
But we’ve gradely grub an’ champion beer
An’ mony a famous name thou’l see
On Yorksheer own proud family tree.

Oor sportin’ ways are second ter none
Oor art an’ culture speak as yan
Us Yorksheer fowk ev Yorksheer ways
An’ when we say we laiks we plays.

Oor language is t’ English true
Oor thee, thou, tha’s are nothin’ new
Wi’ glottal stops an’ aitches dropped
The G at end is allus cropped.

So com’ thi ways to oor grand county
An’ sample sum o’ Yorksheers bounty
Oor ales are grand, oor looance too
An’ friendly fowk to welcome thoo.​ Eric Scaife


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2020)

The Land That time Forgot was filmed in location in Yorkshire.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> The Land That time Forgot was filmed in location in Yorkshire.


The "extras" coming in over t'Pennine border.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> What does "Sithi" mean?



Not to be confused with Sithee........


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2020)

I'm buying one of there T shirts.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> The "extras" coming in over t'Pennine border.


Oi!!


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That old one.........."Well you see dear the walls aren't straight. Builders, eh? Shoddy is all I can say."
> 
> Good luck.........I'm off to the shops.....



I've never redecorated a room where the walls are straight, or the corners are ninety degrees.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Hey, @numbnuts, people are really starting to believe that you are Jon Anderson from Yes.



Steady on Drago, that's a bit close to the edge.


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2020)

Night Jim Bob.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Jim Bob.


Night Mary Elle


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2020)




----------



## screenman (20 Jun 2020)

Morning all, looks a nice day out there at the moment. The diet has failed me as another pound has gone on, being married to a feeder is a tough life.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jun 2020)

Good moaning poople.
Quite pleasant here. I am not planning a ride today though as I have one pencilled in for tomorrow.
My postponed Aldi dash is on for 0730. We need dishwasher salt etc for the new machine. I must say it looks better designed than the old one.....they seemed to have somehow fitted more into the same space. There are more options which we dont need though, we just need it to wash dishes


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jun 2020)

This is just depressing. Lockdown was a lot easier to bear when it was being appled fairly and consistently to all.
Morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2020)

Good morning peeps. Damp and dull here, just like a certain persons Y fronts.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> This is just depressing. Lockdown was a lot easier to bear when it was being appled fairly and consistently to all.
> Morning all.


What's happened? My paper doesn't seem to suggest anything like this. I am though saddened by the sudden relaxation I see in the supermarkets. No hand sanitizer or trolley hygiene outside, no control on numbers entering my local ALDI. I've seen this twice now. I did find the sanitizers inside but felt the store was too busy. I also went to the local Sainsbury, the queue was enormous so I drove out again. There will be a quieter time to go.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2020)

Good morning Folks.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2020)

Hello world. After two days of almost solid rain the day has dawned with sunshine and no wind. Excellent.

I've been up since 4.30 so have spent my time usefully by complaining once again to Tonik Energy about the £128.42 refund I am due. I switched on March 8th and 15 weeks later and after five complaints I'm still owed the money!  Also submitted a complaint to the Ombudsman today. There are rumours the company is in deep financial trouble - if you're thinking of switching I would steer well clear. The customer service is grim.

In other news the allotment continues to grow very fast!! We have pak choi, brocolli, calabrese (brocolli really), asparagus, lettuce, spring onions. Garlic, peas and onions should follow very soon! Tomatoes though are strangely slow to develop or ripen. We have a lot of brocolli, soup making will commence shortly!!

My freezer is making a worrying gurgling noise...........................


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world. After two days of almost solid rain the day has dawned with sunshine and no wind. Excellent.
> 
> I've been up since 4.30 so have spent my time usefully by complaining once again to Tonik Energy about the £128.42 refund I am due. I switched on March 8th and 15 weeks later and after five complaints I'm still owed the money!  Also submitted a complaint to the Ombudsman today. There are rumours the company is in deep financial trouble - if you're thinking of switching I would steer well clear. The customer service is grim.
> 
> ...




I switched to bulb and they are great. I wish I had moved to them long ago from the dreaded Scottish power.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
What a glorious sunset yesterday 😍

Today was planned to be my first imperial century attempt. After managing last year's 70 mile birthday bimble with Mrs Tenkay I'd pencilled in the " Ride to the Sun" from Carlisle to Cramond on the outskirts of Edinburgh.
Oh well, another year to get fitter I suppose.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🚶🚲🌞


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Looks like the weather is picking up again. I'll have to get out and cut the lawns this weekend, they've gone from brown to green and grown 2" in a couple of days.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2020)

Just realised......it's the longest day today.
Nights will be drawing in soon. 😠


----------



## Drago (20 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

Been up for a while. Dull and cool, at least the weather - my Y fronts are as warm and moist as ever.


----------



## monkers (20 Jun 2020)

Good morning to all folk. It's looking very grey here, with a 40% chance of rain in the next hour. According to the met office it will brighten at about 3 this afternoon. 

Yesterday some bimbling was committed in the afternoon. Danni's pace continues to increase faster than mine. I'm faster up hills, but she is faster everywhere else. Yesterday I had to give it everything to try to catch her on the Henry Cott Way, but I couldn't match her before my NHS heart monitor started yelling at me - the wretched thing kept me awake half the night too. Pah.

Anyway, I'm still alive. The worst bit was Danni saying she wasn't trying that hard - what a difference 15 years makes. The usual morning aliveness celebration shall now commence featuring Frank Cooper and toasted home-made wholemeal bread.

Have a good day all despite what the weather may bring.


----------



## screenman (20 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just realised......it's the longest day today.
> Nights will be drawing in soon. 😠




Sad thought.


----------



## monkers (20 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> This is just depressing. Lockdown was a lot easier to bear when it was being appled fairly and consistently to all.
> Morning all.



Except Dominic Cummings that is.


----------



## Drago (20 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning to all folk. It's looking very grey here, with a 40% chance of rain in the next hour. According to the met office it will brighten at about 3 this afternoon.
> 
> Yesterday some bimbling was committed in the afternoon. Danni's pace continues to increase faster than mine. I'm faster up hills, but she is faster everywhere else. Yesterday I had to give it everything to try to catch her on the Henry Cott Way, but I couldn't match her before my NHS heart monitor started yelling at me - the wretched thing kept me awake half the night too. Pah.
> 
> ...


Glad you're ok. Your heart would have an easier time if you stopped thinking about me 

Please tell me that's Danni Minogue? I'll be straight round if it is.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Glad you're ok. Your heart would have an easier time if you stopped thinking about me
> 
> Please tell me that's Danni Minogue? I'll be straight round if it is.




And Mrs D would box your ears.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning to all folk. It's looking very grey here, with a 40% chance of rain in the next hour. According to the met office it will brighten at about 3 this afternoon.
> 
> Yesterday some bimbling was committed in the afternoon. Danni's pace continues to increase faster than mine. I'm faster up hills, but she is faster everywhere else. Yesterday I had to give it everything to try to catch her on the Henry Cott Way, but I couldn't match her before my NHS heart monitor started yelling at me - the wretched thing kept me awake half the night too. Pah.
> 
> ...


You've only been back on a bike for a few weeks after several years I think? Everyone has different strengths but we can all improve aspects of our riding. More speed will come over 3-4 months. I've been mentoring a lady, 57, on her riding, she asked me to tell her "if she was doing anything wrong." After 4 months or so her riding has improved incredibly. She now complains if we average less than 16!!!  is comfortably sitting with us at this average over distances up to 100 miles. Still slower up longer climbs but much improved. A friend recently messaged me with: "Can I just say that when we are getting our legs ripped off us by the CCC ladies I will hold you entirely responsible"


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> What a glorious sunset yesterday 😍
> 
> Today was planned to be my first imperial century attempt. After managing last year's 70 mile birthday bimble with Mrs Tenkay I'd pencilled in the " Ride to the Sun" from Carlisle to Cramond on the outskirts of Edinburgh.
> ...


I was meant to be on that one as well.


----------



## monkers (20 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Glad you're ok. Your heart would have an easier time if you stopped thinking about me
> 
> Please tell me that's Danni Minogue? I'll be straight round if it is.



Not Danni Minogue, but a vision in lycra that's turned a few heads along the roadside none the less.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2020)

Car tyres then. I'm not very familiar with this subject. Until I retired I had a company car and it was just a question of fitting whatever Peugeot, the lease company, allowed. I now have to get two 205/55R16s for my Hyundai i30. Currently its fitted, from new, with Hankook Ventus Prime 2. My gut feeling is to fit the same brand as the manufacturer but Kwik-Fit also offer Bridgestone and Pirelli - brands I know but I've never heard of Hankook till I looked at the tyres earlier today.

The Hankook are £15 more for two. I don't want cheap and cheerful. Any thoughts from the hive mind? Pirelli are cheapest to my surprise

Also got a service coming up. Drove 4387 miles in last 12 months. In 2019 4734 miles with 5 months off for illness, this year 3333 to date!!! Happy with this.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Car tyres then. I'm not very familiar with this subject. Until I retired I had a company car and it was just a question of fitting whatever Peugeot, the lease company, allowed. I now have to get two 205/55R16s for my Hyundai i30. Currently its fitted, from new, with Hankook Ventus Prime 2. My gut feeling is to fit the same brand as the manufacturer but Kwik-Fit also offer Bridgestone and Pirelli - brands I know but I've never heard of Hankook till I looked at the tyres earlier today.
> 
> The Hankook are £15 more for two. I don't want cheap and cheerful. Any thoughts from the hive mind? Pirelli are cheapest to my surprise
> 
> Also got a service coming up. Drove 4387 miles in last 12 months. In 2019 4734 miles with 5 months off for illness, this year 3333 to date!!! Happy with this.



IMHO Bridgestone or Pirelli are perfectly good brands, personally, I would go for the Cheapest of those two.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2020)

Morning. Roads were pretty wet on getting up after last night's rain so took the hybrid for a little bimble. Just 22 miles at a slow pace and even got slightly lost! There's a new cycle path over in Auchterarder and I was convinced I knew where I was coming out but turns out I was going a totally different direction and came out at the top rather than the bottom of the town. My sense of direction is dreadful!


----------



## monkers (20 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You've only been back on a bike for a few weeks after several years I think? Everyone has different strengths but we can all improve aspects of our riding. More speed will come over 3-4 months. I've been mentoring a lady, 57, on her riding, she asked me to tell her "if she was doing anything wrong." After 4 months or so her riding has improved incredibly. She now complains if we average less than 16!!!  is comfortably sitting with us at this average over distances up to 100 miles. Still slower up longer climbs but much improved. A friend recently messaged me with: "Can I just say that when we are getting our legs ripped off us by the CCC ladies I will hold you entirely responsible"



Thanks Paul for the encouragement. I'm not supposed to be out at all - have been told to stay at home and exercise very gently indoors. Instead I'm now ripping up Henry Cott Way at 24 mph for two miles against a headwind trying to catch her (I know it's not so very fast but all I've got). She's never been a cyclist, but she's a duck to water. She bought one bike, upgraded after only a week and a bit, and is now already looking at n+2. Everyday she has new kit, the bug has bitten. I can still beat her easily up hills though. I have more power there but everywhere else she has more cadence. Her first love is paragliding - she does very well at that too. 

Can anyone identify where this was taken?


----------



## monkers (20 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Car tyres then. I'm not very familiar with this subject. Until I retired I had a company car and it was just a question of fitting whatever Peugeot, the lease company, allowed. I now have to get two 205/55R16s for my Hyundai i30. Currently its fitted, from new, with Hankook Ventus Prime 2. My gut feeling is to fit the same brand as the manufacturer but Kwik-Fit also offer Bridgestone and Pirelli - brands I know but I've never heard of Hankook till I looked at the tyres earlier today.
> 
> The Hankook are £15 more for two. I don't want cheap and cheerful. Any thoughts from the hive mind? Pirelli are cheapest to my surprise
> 
> Also got a service coming up. Drove 4387 miles in last 12 months. In 2019 4734 miles with 5 months off for illness, this year 3333 to date!!! Happy with this.



Forgive me for throwing something else in the mix. This happens to be something I know something about. I would buy Dunlops for their excellent grip, excellent steering response and feel, low rolling resistance and low noise production. If you had four of these fitted (it's OK I know you are shopping for two at the moment) but the car will be quieter inside and out. I know that National Tyre Service stock them in your size.

I put 4 on my car, instantly a much-improved car for it. That I haven't driven if for nearly a year is another story.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Thanks Paul for the encouragement. I'm not supposed to be out at all - have been told to stay at home and exercise very gently indoors. Instead I'm now ripping up Henry cott way at 24 mph for two miles against a headwind trying to catch her (I know it's not so very fast but all I've got). She's never been a cyclist, but she's a duck to water. She bought one bike, upgraded after only a week and a bit, and is now already looking at n+2. Everyday she has new kit, the bug has bitten. I can still beat her easily up hills though. I have more power there but everywhere else she has more cadence. Her first love is paragliding - she does very well at that too.
> 
> Can anyone identify where this was taken?
> 
> View attachment 531124


From the air.


----------



## monkers (20 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> From the air.



Do you live in Baker Street?


----------



## Paulus (20 Jun 2020)

Morning all fellow members. 
A bright start to the day here, been awake on and of since 3.00 am, so quite a broken nights sleep. 
Breakfast soon and then out with the dog and the out on the bike for a few miles.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Do you live in Baker Street?


Elementary my dear Monkers.


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Jun 2020)

Morning all. Feeling a little sad this morning . I should be loading the car up this morning to drive to Sheldon in Devon for a weeks holiday but the virus put paid to that. Oh well .... Mrs Ex laser 2 has still got the week off , so we can spend some quality time together as the young people say or just time as we would say after 30 years together lol . Luckily as the lockdown has been eased ( in England anyway ) we can at least have a few days out , sea side at cleavdon maybe or cycle round Rutland water or maybe do one of the popular trails in Derbyshire. Anyway must dash and get dressed, mrs ex laser 2 has got the expresso machine on 😂😂😀


----------



## Drago (20 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Not Danni Minogue, but a vision in lycra that's turned a few heads along the roadside none the less.


Much like me, Dave, Jon and Dirk. @PeteXXX often joins us for one of our lycra rides, but as hes shorter than the rest of us it ruins the team effect.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Much like me, Dave, Jon and Dirk. @PeteXXX often joins us for one of our lycra rides, but as hes shorter than the rest of us it ruins the team effect.
> 
> View attachment 531136




. What fine athletic young men you all are.


----------



## monkers (20 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Much like me, Dave, Jon and Dirk. @PeteXXX often joins us for one of our lycra rides, but as hes shorter than the rest of us it ruins the team effect.
> 
> View attachment 531136



Oh my eyes. Pass the bleach someone.

The guy in pink must be you - since he 'has risen' it would seem.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Much like me, Dave, Jon and Dirk. @PeteXXX often joins us for one of our lycra rides, but as hes shorter than the rest of us it ruins the team effect.
> 
> View attachment 531136


That actually makes me feel physically sick!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> What's happened? My paper doesn't seem to suggest anything like this. I am though saddened by the sudden relaxation I see in the supermarkets. No hand sanitizer or trolley hygiene outside, no control on numbers entering my local ALDI. I've seen this twice now. I did find the sanitizers inside but felt the store was too busy. I also went to the local Sainsbury, the queue was enormous so I drove out again. There will be a quieter time to go.


Our Aldi today.......sanitiser spray and gel set out on a table before you go in. No queue at 07.45


----------



## monkers (20 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That actually makes me feel physically sick!



Those 'monkey bum' lycra shorts don't provide the best view from behind, but this was something else. Is that John Prescott and Terry Scott in the line up I see? Forget it, don't look again, permanent eye damage may result.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That actually makes me feel physically sick!




It's enough to make your eyes water and not in a good way either.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jun 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all. Feeling a little sad this morning . I should be loading the car up this morning to drive to Sheldon in Devon for a weeks holiday but the virus put paid to that. Oh well .... Mrs Ex laser 2 has still got the week off , so we can spend some quality time together as the young people say or just time as we would say after 30 years together lol . Luckily as the lockdown has been eased ( in England anyway ) we can at least have a few days out , sea side at cleavdon maybe or cycle round Rutland water or maybe do one of the popular trails in Derbyshire. Anyway must dash and get dressed, mrs ex laser 2 has got the expresso machine on 😂😂😀


If you are going to the seaside remember the bogs will probably still be closed. OK for you if you need a pee but maybe not for Mrs E L


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jun 2020)

Is there a shortage of white cabbage ??
Aldi have not had any for 3 weeks.
Spar had some 2 weeks ago but stupid price.
The Aldi dash was ok but they were out of a few items eg dishwasher salt, naval oranges and (as above) white cabbages.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good moaning poople.
> Quite pleasant here. I am not planning a ride today though as I have one pencilled in for tomorrow.
> My postponed Aldi dash is on for 0730. We need dishwasher salt etc for the new machine. I must say it looks better designed than the old one.....they seemed to have somehow fitted more into the same space. There are more options which we dont need though, we just need it to wash dishes


Will you be cooking fish in it?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Will you be cooking fish in it?


TBH I never gave that a thought.....silly me


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If you are going to the seaside remember the bogs will probably still be closed. OK for you if you need a pee but maybe not for Mrs E L



There's a device called a " Shewee" which enables ladies to wee standing up and direct the flow much like a gentleman does.
They were handing them out at the start of the London Marathon when I last did it several years ago. It was strange to see the Urinal tents for ladies as well as men.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Will you be cooking fish in it?


Even I know that you don't cook fish in the dishwasher


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If you are going to the seaside remember the bogs will probably still be closed. OK for you if you need a pee but maybe not for Mrs E L


It fine. The lovely mrs exlaser 2 is many things but demure and shy are definitely two things that are not on the list. Years of camping at out of the way sailing clubs to do events means she can squat behind a tree with the best of them 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Even I know that you don't cook fish in the dishwasher


You sure?
_"All you have to do is wrap the salmon tightly in foil, stick the packet in the top rack, and run it on a regular cycle. When the cycle is done, the salmon is cooked and ready to eat."_
&
https://www.cheatsheet.com/culture/foods-you-never-knew-you-could-cook-in-the-dishwasher.html/


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You sure?
> _"All you have to do is wrap the salmon tightly in foil, stick the packet in the top rack, and run it on a regular cycle. When the cycle is done, the salmon is cooked and ready to eat."_
> &
> https://www.cheatsheet.com/culture/foods-you-never-knew-you-could-cook-in-the-dishwasher.html/


Knowing my luck, I wouldn't wrap it well enough and it would be all soapy!


----------



## screenman (20 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Even I know that you don't cook fish in the dishwasher



So do i, now.


----------



## GM (20 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Much like me, Dave, Jon and Dirk. @PeteXXX often joins us for one of our lycra rides, but as hes shorter than the rest of us it ruins the team effect.
> 
> View attachment 531136



That's as bad as me and my brothers after lockdown....


----------



## GM (20 Jun 2020)

Morning all..... Late again! More digging this morning now the ground is a nice and soft it makes it a bit easier, and that will be my exercise for today. 🌈


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> *Is there a shortage of white cabbage ??*
> Aldi have not had any for 3 weeks.
> Spar had some 2 weeks ago but stupid price.
> The Aldi dash was ok but they were out of a few items eg dishwasher salt, naval oranges and (as above) white cabbages.


Supplies appear to be okay over here.


----------



## monkers (20 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TBH I never gave that a thought.....silly me



I just place a bag of flour and a whole cod in the replicator.


GM said:


> That's as bad as me and my brothers after lockdown....
> 
> View attachment 531145


Stunning.! Maybe have that as your profile pic here?


----------



## Drago (20 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> That's as bad as me and my brothers after lockdown....
> 
> View attachment 531145


You've trimmed up pretty good @GM. You must have lost maybe, what, a pound?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2020)

I am definitely going to be sick now.


----------



## Drago (20 Jun 2020)

You're not a chubby lover then Welshie?


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2020)

Another stint on the turbo and what you'll get
another day older and stinking of sweat ........10 miles in 00:33:11


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Another stint on the turbo and what you'll get
> another day older and stinking of sweat ........10 miles in 00:33:11


My idea of torture! I admire anyone that can exercise without going anywhere! 
Just had a couple of fried eggs on a sandwich for lunch. Maybe get a walk soon.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> There's a device called a " Shewee" which enables ladies to wee standing up and direct the flow much like a gentleman does.
> They were handing them out at the start of the London Marathon when I last did it several years ago. It was strange to see the Urinal tents for ladies as well as men.


I know a lady who uses one of these and swears by it..........though she has yet to participate in a pensioners' pit stop.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2020)

Thought I'd just pop in while having lunch.........may have to report this thread for obscenity!!


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2020)

This morning was cool breezy and cloudy, but I got my bike out and rode 55 miles on my Hatton loop. It stayed mainly dry, just a couple of short lived showers to ride through, but that breeze made it a hard ride. Not as many cyclists about as I was expecting, still a few about though, I passed one pair twice. Strange morning though, having been rained off Thursday I was looking forward to getting out, but I got up this morning and my mojo was missing and I didn't want to go out, I made myself go out and ride but every time i got to a junction where I could turn and pick up a shorter route I had to make myself pick the longer route, very strange, But I'm back now and I enjoyed the ride.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I know a lady who uses one of these and swears by it..........though she has yet to participate in a pensioners' pit stop.



I've come across these being discussed on the internet and it sounded like the ladies who use them were mostly impressed with them.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Another stint on the turbo and what you'll get
> another day older and stinking of sweat ........10 miles in 00:33:11


That all downhill?


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My idea of torture! I admire anyone that can exercise without going anywhere!
> Just had a couple of fried eggs on a sandwich for lunch. Maybe get a walk soon.



I've come across people who spend hours on them and I don't understand how they can do that, when I was training an hour on the turbo was enough.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2020)

MrsD has got a Shewee. Used to use it a lot on our walking holidays.


----------



## 12boy (20 Jun 2020)

When I was a lad, I was morbidly obese. Then it became apparent that Girls were not attracted to fat, soft little boys, so in the 9th grade (14) yrs?) I played handball for a c ouple of hours every day and drastically reduced my caloric intake, i.e. no more butter and sugar sandwiches after school with an ice cream chaser. Went from maybe 180 pounds to 120 that year. Of course, Girls still did not like me. Went out for wrestling the next year, just to see if I could, and in the struggle to maintain weight while exercising 3 hours a night, found I no longer dreamed of Girls. Instead, I dreamt of food. I have always had a prejudice against fat people which I know is wrong. Who am I to judge others? I would like to consider people in terms of their character, values and actions instead of their appearance but I do find it difficult. I do believe fat folks are a group widely discriminated against, at least here in the US.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> I would like to consider people in terms of their character, values and actions instead of their appearance but I do find it difficult.


I agree, but surely letting yourself go and getting morbidly obese says a lot about someone's character, values and actions.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jun 2020)

Stayed legal today, went for a 45 mile ride from the house with Mrs F. Sunshine most of the way, got up to 20 degrees on way home. Dozens of other cyclists about, never seen so many outside of an actual event before. Stopped off at Gladhouse Resr for lunch, verges very congested with parked cars, with all East Lothian beaches still closed there’s so few places for families to go on a nice day.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jun 2020)

Yesterday's forecast rain and thunderstorms never arrived. This morning bright and sunny with light wind so went out early for a spin. By 10 o'clock traffic was beginning to appear so back home for garden tidying. it never seems to stop growing weeds. Once Calmac stop giving prospective travellers a hard time I will have to start earlier before the holiday house ones get up and start infesting the roads as they generally have no shame and will take the first opportunity to come and probably infect us.
I admit to not having any admiration for holiday homes as prospective workers with job offers cannot get houses. The holiday rents are generally used to pay the mortgage and they are agitating to open up the floodgates for tourists so they can start making money with no regard for anyone else.
At one time a local entrepreneur built a colony of genuinely affordable homes but did not foresee that some with money would come in and in one case buy 4 of them for holiday letting. They were later sold for a handsome profit.
I seem to be in a particularly sour mood today.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2020)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8nlLI4qj1Vk


Or the bad ones for that matter!!


----------



## Drago (20 Jun 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## FrankCrank (21 Jun 2020)

Yesterday we had a day out visiting the wife's brother and family. They live about a 2.5 hour drive up country - very nice mountainous scenery. We also visited an old friend who lives nearby, always enjoy a beer or three with him putting the world to rights. During our discussions he disappeared for a minute and came back with a bag of cicada insects, which he though would make a nice addition to the crisps we were munching





He even chopped up some of his over sized homegrown lemons to go with them




He tried very hard to get me to partake, but I was not tempted in the least. Of course, he said, you don't know till you try some, and I of course said that I'd never eaten dog s**t, but I knew I wouldn't like it. Anyways, a great day out, and Mrs Crank chauffeured me safely home, with a belly full of crisps and beer, and no cicadas


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
I've been invited on Brompton bimble to watch the solstice sun rise over Sandbanks this morning. 
Currently peeing down and blowing a hoolie so I'm back off the bed for an hour or two.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 
🚲🌞🚶🌞🏃🌞


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2020)

Morning all and a happy Fathers Day to all those dad's out there, some heavy rain going on out there so stay in bed for now.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks seems to be sunny here but on the cool side. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2020)

I quite like this fathers day malarky


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2020)

Good day all and happy fathers day to all dads.
Forcast seems amazingly accurate so far. Raining at 0600 with sun breaking through now. Lets hope it improves.
My plans for today are......
1. a 2 mile walk which will include picking up a fresh loaf**
2. A bike ride
3. A drink of malt.....now which one?
4. Some sport on tv including Liverpool away at Everton (please god make sure its an lfc win
5. **Chunks of that fresh bread with some camembert cheese. Red wine?? beer?? Difficult decisions


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2020)

I am laying in bed eating sea salted caramel chocolate, I have not opened the bottle of Liverpool Gin bought me as well. Not sure if I will see any of the kids today, one lives in Provence, one is working an 18 hour shift today, and the other has symptoms and is waiting for his test results, no worries though as I will still have my best mate here with me all day.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Yesterday we had a day out visiting the wife's brother and family. They live about a 2.5 hour drive up country - very nice mountainous scenery. We also visited an old friend who lives nearby, always enjoy a beer or three with him putting the world to rights. During our discussions he disappeared for a minute and came back with a bag of cicada insects, which he though would make a nice addition to the crisps we were munching
> View attachment 531356
> 
> He even chopped up some of his over sized homegrown lemons to go with them
> ...


I've eaten worse in the field. 

Morning all


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2020)

Both my Sons have sent me Fathers day wishes over facebook. both have included photo's in their greetings, this photo's great.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I am laying in bed eating sea salted caramel chocolate, I have not opened the bottle of Liverpool Gin bought me as well. Not sure if I will see any of the kids today, one lives in Provence, one is working an 18 hour shift today, and the other has symptoms and is waiting for his test results, no worries though as I will still have my best mate here with me all day.


You should have asked Frank to send you some of those Cicadas.....I imaginge they would go well with salted caramel chocolate.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Both my Sons have sent me Fathers day wishes over facebook. both have included photo's in their greetings, this photo's great.
> 
> View attachment 531366


Is that you on the left with the blue trainers on ?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I am laying in bed eating sea salted caramel chocolate, I have not opened the bottle of Liverpool Gin bought me as well. Not sure if I will see any of the kids today, one lives in Provence, one is working an 18 hour shift today, and the other has symptoms and is waiting for his test results, no worries though as I will still have my best mate here with me all day.


That'll be the diet gone then! 

It has rained most of the night here. Easing off a bit now. A lazy day ahead I think.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2020)

Good morning. What a glorious morning has dawned. Bright, clear, sunny and a gentle breeze. Woke at 4.00 with rain hammering down and high winds. Went back to sleep till 7.35. 😊

🍪 in 🛌


----------



## Drago (21 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

Morning dodderers? Been treated to a Fathers Day lay in. Lucky me.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2020)

Oh, forgot it was fathers day. Happy Fathers Day to all here and sadly departed.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2020)

As Mo says, happy fathers day to all.


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That'll be the diet gone then!
> 
> It has rained most of the night here. Easing off a bit now. A lazy day ahead I think.



Thanks for reminding me, I have been good though as the gin is not open yet.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jun 2020)

Not heard from my family yet re father's day but my remaining son is at the moment on his way to Taiwan arriving about midday so I expect DIL to be on shortly.
Rain overnight here but cleared now tho' still a bit windy. A rest day is due I think.
Last evening a different small cargo boat headed down the Sound. I get to recognise the regulars but this one had a deck cargo of what looked like gigantic pipes and different colour from the usual ones.
We no longer see the Lys Line boats coming this way since one of them tried a shortcut across Morvern a couple of years ago. It did get refloated but it illustrates the perils of automatic pilot and I think the person on watch just fell asleep.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> As Mo says, happy fathers day to all.


It's discrimination against all of us non fathers. 
#nondadslivesmatter


----------



## pawl (21 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> This morning was cool breezy and cloudy, but I got my bike out and rode 55 miles on my Hatton loop. It stayed mainly dry, just a couple of short lived showers to ride through, but that breeze made it a hard ride. Not as many cyclists about as I was expecting, still a few about though, I passed one pair twice. Strange morning though, having been rained off Thursday I was looking forward to getting out, but I got up this morning and my mojo was missing and I didn't want to go out, I made myself go out and ride but every time i got to a junction where I could turn and pick up a shorter route I had to make myself pick the longer route, very strange, But I'm back now and I enjoyed the ride.






I was out this morning circuit round market Bosworth and saw more cyclists out than I have for some time.Most of them flying past me.Idid notice the majority did not respond to a wave or a good morning.☹️☹️☹️


----------



## Drago (21 Jun 2020)

I'm sort of on a diet, being very careful with my weight at the moment. Alas, mini D has both be a 1 kilo bar of dairy milk and a Terry's chocolate orange for fathers day 🤦


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> I was out this morning circuit round market Bosworth and saw more cyclists out than I have for some time.Most of them flying past me.Idid notice the majority did not respond to a wave or a good morning.☹☹☹


I've given up being bothered whether they let on or not. I usually give a quick Hi or Good Morning. Probably about three quarters do the same back. I always laugh at the so called racing wannabes who just give you a very slick raise of a few fingers on the bars while they batter on, head down and arse up trying to look oh so professional!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jun 2020)

Morning all, a blustery day of sunshine and showers forecast. Will aim to go out for a little walk later, nothing energetic. Hopefully some of the family crowds who mobbed around here last week will be otherwise engaged today visiting fathers and grandfathers now that family visits are allowed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> I was out this morning circuit round market Bosworth and saw more cyclists out than I have for some time.Most of them flying past me.Idid notice the majority did not respond to a wave or a good morning.☹☹☹



When I was out yesterday there wasn't as many cyclist out as I thought there would be, still quite a few out though.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2020)

Just through in the kitchen just now and noticed the girls along the road going past with the mountain bikes on the back of the car. Wonder where they are off to. I'm kind of hankering about doing a bit of exploring on mine a bit more occasionally for a break from the roads......nothing too technical though!


----------



## gavroche (21 Jun 2020)

Goedermorgen iedereen. Molly forced me to get up this morning so having breakfast at the moment and got messages from all my kids, one of them telling my wife not to give me any jobs to do on my special day.  
Weather a bit uncertain so far but sun trying to come out. 
Have a nice day every one.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2020)

Back again. Mrs P has brought me coffee. It must be Father's Day!! Happy Father's Day fellow Dad's.

Managed to get iFollow, the footie app broadcasting all games live, working on my lad's tablet yesterday. Worked well. I went home after the game he video chatted me full of delight and excitement at a 3-1 Rovers win. I knew he missed Rovers and football but not how much. 

No. 1 son is on his way home, hopefully armed with Cognac. No. 2 gave me Calvados yesterday. No. 3 son may or may not arrive, if he does it will probably be with Ardbeg. Bit of a theme here........................

Have just frozen 6.5 litres of broccoli soup, the beginning of a season of bounty from the allotment to see us through Armageddon or winter, whichever comes first. 

My right hand hood needs straightening and fixing and my Wahoo is not straight on the bars...................cycle OCD? Moi?


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2020)

Morning all


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's discrimination against all of us non fathers.
> #nondadslivesmatter




Happy Men day then. Happy now?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2020)

If other cyclists wave and say hello I do the same. It they don't that's ok as well.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just through in the kitchen just now and noticed the girls along the road going past with the mountain bikes on the back of the car. Wonder where they are off to. I'm kind of hankering about doing a bit of exploring on mine a bit more occasionally for a break from the roads......nothing too technical though!


Doing a "John Denver"?


----------



## Paulus (21 Jun 2020)

Afternoon all, 
Just back from a little leg stretcher, I waited untill the early morning rain had stopped. 
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/I8iWJxNRu7


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just through in the kitchen just now and noticed the girls along the road going past with the mountain bikes on the back of the car. Wonder where they are off to. I'm kind of hankering about doing a bit of exploring on mine a bit more occasionally for a break from the roads......nothing too technical though!


I am suffering badly from cabin fever as at this time of year I would normally be away somewhere. I had hoped to be back in Shetland for the month of June but anywhere would do now.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2020)

The weather was looking a bit dull here so I just done 12 miles on the turbo, better than nothing.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> If other cyclists wave and say hello I do the same. It they don't that's ok as well.


Everybody waves at me, some with their hand, some with their two fingers and some with just one ........


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Everybody waves at me, some with their hand, some with their two fingers and some with just one ........


I waved to a black Audi driver the other day with 2 fingers as he couldn’t be arsed to wait all of 5 seconds to allow oncoming vehicles through and just squeezed through giving me barely a couple of feet!

Edited to add for Classic, it wasn’t a black driver but a black car.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Everybody waves at me, some with their hand, some with their two fingers and some with just one ........


I have a wife that does that to me on most days


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I waved to a black Audi driver the other day with 2 fingers as he couldn’t be arsed to wait all of 5 seconds to allow oncoming vehicles through and just squeezed through giving me barely a couple of feet!
> 
> Edited to add for Classic, it wasn’t a black driver but a black car.


Aaahh Mo.....I was already formulating a response when I read your edit


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I waved to a black Audi driver the other day with 2 fingers as he couldn’t be arsed to wait all of 5 seconds to allow oncoming vehicles through and just squeezed through giving me barely a couple of feet!
> 
> Edited to add for Classic, it wasn’t a black driver but a black car.


On three, and counting.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Aaahh Mo.....I was already formulating a response when I read your edit


Nothing, but yerssen, stopping you posting the result of your "formulating".


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jun 2020)

Back from a little walk from the house, still way more people than you would normally see and still some very cavalier approaches to 2m distancing but relieved to report the crowds weren’t anything like the numbers from last week. Hopefully with some of the shops opening next week that will continue to keep the numbers down.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a little walk from the house, still way more people than you would normally see and still some very cavalier approaches to 2m distancing but relieved to report the crowds weren’t anything like the numbers from last week. Hopefully with some of the shops opening next week that will continue to keep the numbers down.


4th July for the next big "release", pubs re-open.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> 4th July for the next big "release", pubs re-open.


4th July is important for more reason than that.
Not American indiwhatsit.
You have 2 guesses


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 4th July is important for more reason than that.
> Not American indiwhatsit.
> You have 2 guesses




My youngest grandsons birthday is 4th July.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2020)

Walk done. Caught in a heavy shower but had my little Goretex Shakedry jacket so was ok. Huge family groups out strung across the trail, so social distancing was non-existent. I’m past caring now anyway as it feels pretty much back to normal.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My youngest grandsons birthday is 4th July.


Close.
Its MrsDs birthday as well


----------



## monkers (21 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I waved to a black Audi driver the other day with 2 fingers as he couldn’t be arsed to wait all of 5 seconds to allow oncoming vehicles through and just squeezed through giving me barely a couple of feet!
> 
> Edited to add for Classic, it wasn’t a black driver but a black car.


In the case of a man being such a dick I just give them the crooked little finger, 'little willy' gesture. That properly pisses them off


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2020)

No.3 son came up with the goods.........just hope he paid for it!!! 😂


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've given up being bothered whether they let on or not. I usually give a quick Hi or Good Morning. Probably about three quarters do the same back. I always laugh at the so called racing wannabes who just give you a very slick raise of a few fingers on the bars while they batter on, head down and arse up trying to look oh so professional!


Memo to self............stay away from Crieff.


----------



## gavroche (21 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No.3 son came up with the goods.........just hope he paid for it!!! 😂
> View attachment 531444


Are the pliers so you can open the bottle?


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Jun 2020)

Afternoon all . Spent the morning doing rescue duty at the sailing club , then stopped on the way to visit the in-laws. Might just have had a beer with my father in law, I didn’t really want on but it would have been to say no lol .
Now just about to start reading my daughter’s Father’s Day gift. She knows me well 😂😀😀


----------



## gavroche (21 Jun 2020)

Everybody failed to mention it is the first day of summer today, so I will say it for your benefit.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No.3 son came up with the goods.........just hope he paid for it!!! 😂
> View attachment 531444





gavroche said:


> Are the pliers so you can open the bottle?


Did you need a new pair of pliers?


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Everybody failed to mention it is the first day of summer today, so I will say it for your benefit.



Can you pass this information on to the weather please.


----------



## pawl (21 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Are the pliers so you can open the bottle?





Haven’t you heard dentists are only doing emergency treatments


----------



## pawl (21 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Everybody failed to mention it is the first day of summer today, so I will say it for your benefit.





More like April hear with showers and sunshine.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2020)

It sure feels like the longest day here.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 4th July is important for more reason than that.
> Not American indiwhatsit.
> You have 2 guesses



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No.3 son came up with the goods.........just hope he paid for it!!! 😂
> View attachment 531444


There's a spiral wound outer thread, single strand. It's easier to twist that with the pliers than it is trying to cut the cable.

That or use a strong magnet on the tag.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> 4th July for the next big "release", pubs re-open.


Pencilled in I understand for 15th July here, Nicola permitting


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Pencilled in I understand for 15th July here, Nicola permitting


Owt to be different.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Owt to be different.


I fear we’re going to be a lot more different soon


----------



## Landsurfer (21 Jun 2020)

The longest day .... nearly .... I have always wanted to do the dawn to dusk ride Audax had on this day ...... instead i changed our 2 year old at 0600hrs .... gave him his "bot bot" and he slept until 0830hrs .... Jules and I got up to find the other children .... 16, 10 8 .... had got breakfast for GDad ready .... as he's their "Dad" for Fathers day .... not a dry eye in the house ... well the over 60's anyway .... 
My son turned up from Nottingham about 1200hrs with cuddles and a hearty hand shake from his husband Zac .... though he'd left him at home to sort out the gutters on "Frankenshed" ..... Girls now bathed, in their PJ's and we will have a glass of wine in the company of our "trainee man" ... ... another lovely day in chaos ...


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I fear we’re going to be a lot more different soon


Like Wales you mean?


----------



## gavroche (21 Jun 2020)

Aperitif time. Cheers everybody.🍸🍸


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2020)

It's been 106 days since I have seen any of my family


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's been 106 days since I have seen any of my family



Do not wait for your boat to come in swim out and catch it, they maybe thinking the same as you.


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's been 106 days since I have seen any of my family



It is nearly 5 years since we have seen one of our kids, I know he is happy which will do for us.


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2020)

The grin is now open and I am being force fed the horrible stuff, but to keep the peace I will pretend to enjoy it, Pam assures me that 100cl is a single measure trouble is I am on doubles.


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2020)

Orange Liverpool gin is great.


----------



## Landsurfer (21 Jun 2020)

It's 8 seconds since I have seen any of my family .... ..... choices .. choices .................


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2020)

What a smashing day 😊
Daughter and (nearly three year old) grandaughter came round. A couple of hours playing and I was knackered! 
Lovely dinner of new potatoes, broccoli, green beans and carrots to accompany an excellent " Clives Pies", all washed down with a bottle of "Proper Job" 😁👍


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> The grin is now open and *I am being force fed the horrible stuff,* but to keep the peace I will pretend to enjoy it, Pam assures me that 100cl is a single measure trouble is I am on doubles.


Does that explain the grin as in "grin and bear it".


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Does that explain the grin as in "grin and bear it".



Yep.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Like Wales you mean?


Like Wales as Plaid Cymru would like to have it. I mean different as in different country. Not something I would ever vote for but I fear inevitable given the current polls.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's been 106 days since I have seen any of my family


It's been 9 years since I last saw my brother.


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's been 9 years since I last saw my brother.



36 since I saw one of mine, 10 since another one.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> 36 since I saw one of mine, 10 since another one.


Last time I saw my brother was at my dad's funeral in January 2012. We've had zero contact since. Previous to that it was 8 years since I saw him and, again, zero contact in between times.
Families huh?


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Last time I saw my brother was at my dad's funeral in January 2012. We've had zero contact since. Previous to that it was 8 years since I saw him and, again, zero contact in between times.
> Families huh?



The only family I am concerned about is the one I started when I was 18.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> The grin is now open and I am being force fed the horrible stuff, but to keep the peace I will pretend to enjoy it, Pam assures me that 100cl is a single measure* trouble is I am on doubles.*


Vision?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> 36 since I saw one of mine, 10 since another one.


Haven't seen my sister for 31 years........we have no idea why other than that she chose to cut herself off from everyone in the family except our aunt.

My aunt knows the reason but won't talk of it....... she's 90+ so I guess the reason will go with her.


----------



## GM (21 Jun 2020)

Evening all....I've had a great weekend. Daughter cycled over yesterday afternoon with a stack of IPA beer which we had with fabulous Indian meal that my boy cooked. This morning, well late morning me son and daughter went for a nice ride. Came back, and as a treat I let them loose with the hair trimmers to have a 0.25 hair cut. We then set about the beer again sitting out in the garden while it was sunny. Went for a ride back this evening with my daughter to her flat in Hackney to make sure she got home safely. All in all, a great Father's day! 🌈


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's been 9 years since I last saw my brother.



I last saw my brother in 1989 at my mums funeral.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2020)

I watched the film on Channel 4 about the kidnap of John Paul Getty’s grandson. Quite good. Meant I missed the new series started on BBC1 The Luminaries. Not sure if it will be any good. Might try it on catch up another night.


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I last saw my brother in 1989 at my mums funeral.



Very similar story to my father in law. As an only child I always find stories like this very sad as I would have loved to have a sibling. But I understand life is never simple and there are many reasons why family members can have disagreements.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

Zulu and The Italian Job, watched here.

Question for those still here, and those yet to arrive(Just use your post time)
Where were you this time, Twenty one years ago. Myself, leaving Liverpool headed for North Wales. Having stopped at a cafe, down the road from McDonald's, which had banned coaches.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Zulu and The Italian Job, watched here.
> 
> Question for those still here, and those yet to arrive(Just use your post time)
> Where were you this time, Twenty one years ago. Myself, leaving Liverpool headed for North Wales. Having stopped at a cafe, down the road from McDonald's, which had banned coaches.


No idea. Quite possibly working.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Zulu and The Italian Job, watched here.


I always remember visiting my dad’s cousin years ago. He worked for one of the electric retailers and was one of the first people we knew with a colour tv. When we were there Zulu was on and I remember thinking it was amazing seeing it in colour, especially the blood!


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I always remember visiting my dad’s cousin years ago. *He worked for one of the electric retailers *and was one of the first people we knew with a colour tv. When we were there Zulu was on and I remember thinking it was amazing seeing it in colour, especially the blood!


Comet or DER?
Odd how it's the smaller bits in the movie people remember. Me, it's when they start singing and the shield being stood in the ground at the end. Having run through the list of eleven VC's won there.


----------



## screenman (22 Jun 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## screenman (22 Jun 2020)

Just been on the scales and weight for it, 2 ounces off in a week, I have heard it is best to lose it slowly.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2020)

Morning. It's dry so trying to talk myself into an early spin after coffee as we have rain by afternoon. Feeling a bit lethargic though so it will be hard to get going I think.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Zulu and The Italian Job, watched here.
> 
> Question for those still here, and those yet to arrive(Just use your post time)
> Where were you this time, Twenty one years ago. Myself, leaving Liverpool headed for North Wales. Having stopped at a cafe, down the road from McDonald's, which had banned coaches.


Without a diary how do you remember that?
I could work out roughly what my life was but as to what and on what day, no chance.


----------



## dickyknees (22 Jun 2020)

Morning.

Up at 05:30 which surprised the cat who has now been fed and thrown out shown the door.
He didn’t want to go, wind is force 6 gusting 8 at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I always remember visiting my dad’s cousin years ago. He worked for one of the electric retailers and was one of the first people we knew with a colour tv. When we were there Zulu was on and I remember thinking it was amazing seeing it in colour, especially the blood!


One of, possibly my all time fave film. My son bought it for me on cd years ago and I watch it (very) occasionaly.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Comet or DER?
> Odd how it's the smaller bits in the movie people remember. Me, it's when they start singing and the shield being stood in the ground at the end. Having run through the list of eleven VC's won there.


The singing for sure. And Hookey breaking the whisky bottle and drinking from the jagged neck.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Zulu and The Italian Job, watched here.
> 
> Question for those still here, and those yet to arrive(Just use your post time)
> Where were you this time, Twenty one years ago. Myself, leaving Liverpool headed for North Wales. Having stopped at a cafe, down the road from McDonald's, which had banned coaches.


6.27 on a Monday morning I'd have been getting ready to leave at 7.00 for the drive round the M61/M60 to Heald Green


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2020)

Morning all. 
I agreed with MrsD that we would try Morrisons this morning. I really am not looking forward to it.
Yesterdays ride didn't happen as our weather went down the pan. I hope to get one in this pm.
Yesterday was good if I remember correctly.
I tried some of my malt whisky. Late lunch was BIG prawn cocktail followed by fresh bread with lovely Camembert.....yummy.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 6.27 on a Monday morning I'd have been getting ready to leave at 7.00 for the drive round the M61/M60 to Heald Green


That must have been nice for you.....M61 in rush hour


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched the film on Channel 4 about the kidnap of John Paul Getty’s grandson. Quite good. Meant I missed the new series started on BBC1 The Luminaries. Not sure if it will be any good. Might try it on catch up another night.


Is that the series or a one off film? I enjoyed the series and I'd be interested to see another version.

Watched The Luminaries with Mrs P.......I found myself staring out of the window much of the time. I've pretty much lost interest in 99% of terrestrial TV - can't help but feel it's all the same. I choose Netflix when alone but Mrs P generally has remote control.


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That must have been nice for you.....M61 in rush hour


It was horrendous. When I started there in 1994 it took 40 minutes, by late 90s it was 60+. The part of the business I worked with moved to Lower Peover so J19/M6 got to be up to two hours before I retired.

I gave up trying to arrive on time and just turned up early or late, did my bit and went home.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2020)

Well Good Morning. Another lovely morning has dawned though of late the weather has deteriorated as the day progresses.

Other than going to get new tyres I'm not sure what the day will bring.

You put your family in, 
Your family out,
In, out, in,out
You turn 'em all around

Woah, the social distance......

Anyone else try a family get together in the garden in heavy showers yesterday? Geeeez.......


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It was horrendous. When I started there in 1994 it took 40 minutes, by late 90s it was 60+. The part of the business I worked with moved to Lower Peover so J19/M6 got to be up to two hours before I retired.
> 
> I gave up trying to arrive on time and just turned up early or late, did my bit and went home.


I worked for a company in Wigan. Good company and good people. Then in the 80s they were bought over and relocated to Wakefield. A 140 round trip up the M62 every day. Fortunately, with the job I had I dug my heels in and only did that journey twice a week, summer and winter....horrible.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2020)

Good morning gang. Had a nice day here. The locusts (youngest grandsons) turned up ate lots of food then disappeared back home to have more food. 

The weather today looks a lot better. Might have a bimble today.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jun 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, the sun is up and so am I. 
Out with muttley shortly before it gets too warm and busy over the fields. Another ride out on the bike a little later and grass cutting this afternoon . That seems like the day sorted.
The recycling lorry came down the road at 6 this morning, the rubbish lorry is now coming down. Just thought I'd let you know.😊


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2020)

Good news......sort of.
MrsD kindly helped me** celebrate Fathers day and has decided a lie in is more attractive than a trip to Morrisons. It will have to be done tomorrow though as there are things we need that you can't get from Aldi eg decent bread flour and coffee pods 
**she did not get her hands on my malt whiskies


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning gang. Had a nice day here. The locusts (youngest grandsons) turned up ate lots of food then disappeared back home to have more food.
> 
> The weather today looks a lot better. Might have a bimble today.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


Where the hell do they put it??
I am older than you but we never had access to the food these young ones do. There were only so many dripping butties or sheeps brains we could eat.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jun 2020)

Morning all.
Funny how the talk has turned to Zulu. Yesterday I was watching the Michael Portillo documentary on South Africa. The film Zulu was referenced quite a lot, but not for any good reasons. 
21 years ago I was working on a data warehousing project for a bank. In those days a Terabyte of data was a big thing, I remember one of the reference sites at the time being Bank of America which it was said Mrs Bennet style had a data warehouse of 10TB. Of course the main show in town at the time was y2k.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where the hell do they put it??
> I am older than you but we never had access to the food these young ones do. There were only so many dripping butties or sheeps brains we could eat.




They are nearly 18. They are 6 feet 3 inches tall. They never stop eating. Ever.... And they don't have an ounce of fat on them. Horrible young men.


----------



## Landsurfer (22 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched the film on Channel 4 about the kidnap of John Paul Getty’s grandson. Quite good. Meant I missed the new series started on BBC1 The Luminaries. Not sure if it will be any good. Might try it on catch up another night.


The Luminaries ..... dire .... in fact beyond the planet Dire to a place where dire is the norm .... 0/10 ......


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where the hell do they put it??
> ......... sheeps brains we could eat.


Aaah, things start to make sense........


----------



## Paulus (22 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> The Luminaries ..... dire .... in fact beyond the planet Dire to a place where dire is the norm .... 0/10 ......


I and MrsP managed to hold on to the storyline, just about. It is a bit strange, but we'll give it another go next week.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Talk of a Brommie bimble from Mrs Tenkay this morning. 
I sense the turbo trainer is less appealing now that JOGLE, London to Paris and two separate Coast to Coast journeys are under her belt 🚲🚲

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 
🚲🏃🚶🌞🙏


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> I and MrsP managed to hold on to the storyline, just about. It is a bit strange, but we'll give it another go next week.


I wouldn't wait if I were you.............................next episode is 9.00pm tonight. I'll probably be in the room but less sure about actually watching.................


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They are nearly 18. They are 6 feet 3 inches tall. They never stop eating. Ever.... And they don't have an ounce of fat on them. Horrible young men.


Our son is in his 40s and 6 foot.
He was born hungry and has never stopped......never got fat though.
T'other night I did that curry. MrsD only ate half of hers so he hoovered that up.
Then he ate 2 pork pies.
Then he ate 2 M&S sandwiches.
Next morning he made and ate a stack of bacon butties.
Why am I glad he lives 60 miles away


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Off to LIDL in Ilfracombe this morning, then walking doggie around Bicclescombe park on the way back.
Need to drop into the caravan shop at Mullacott as well.
Weather's looking good.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our son is in his 40s and 6 foot.
> He was born hungry and has never stopped......never got fat though.
> T'other night I did that curry. MrsD only ate half of hers so he hoovered that up.
> Then he ate 2 pork pies.
> ...




We probably only eat half the food we buy. The other half is eaten by those 2. Shopping is very expensive.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jun 2020)

Heavy rain and strong winds forecast which is not too far out tho' so far it is only showers with blinks of sunshine. Thursday looks to be the only decent day this week. 
No reason to get out of bed in the morning but I still do even if I have nothing particular to do. The highlight this week is a trip on Friday morning to get bloods done again. My last visit to GP last week this one said something along the lines of " You are in pretty good shape for a 99 year old. What is your date of birth again?" Now I have developed a corn on my right foot which is agony. Arrgh.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> The Luminaries ..... dire .... in fact beyond the planet Dire to a place where dire is the norm .... 0/10 ......


I'll maybe not bother then!  Even reading the synopsis, I wasn't sure I fancied it.

I went out and had a spin. Actually felt quite good once I got going. Nearly 32 miles with a bit of hills at an average of 15mph. Not done that for a while. My body is all over the place these days. I am liable to go out again tomorrow or the next day and struggle to get much over 12mph. Lol. Not that it actually matters I suppose.


----------



## GM (22 Jun 2020)

Good morning all.... I also started to watch The Luminaries. Sparked my interest when wifey told me it was set in NZ, and Bono's daughter was in it. I also gave up after 5 minutes. Apparently it's going to be scorchio this week, so I must try to get up earlier, busy week! 🌈


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2020)

I was Hoping to go for a bimble but the wind is picking up so maybe not. I recorded the Luminunsmsmsmaries . Not sure I will bother watching it now.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I was Hoping to go for a bimble but the wind is picking up so maybe not. I recorded the Luminunsmsmsmaries . Not sure I will bother watching it now.


In the last hour here it has become overcast so may be a ride in the garage.....again, where is the heat


----------



## monkers (22 Jun 2020)

Good morning all ... I'm still alive. Usual routine, then hospital appt, a quick nip into the bike shop to book the free service; and now I have returned. I'm ready to read some sillyness; anyone? Do I have to read the news for that these days?

Oops, edited for snarly up wordings.


----------



## gavroche (22 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll maybe not bother then!  Even reading the synopsis, I wasn't sure I fancied it.
> 
> I went out and *had a spin. * Actually felt quite good once I got going. Nearly* 32 miles *with a bit of hills at an average of *15mph.* Not done that for a while. My body is all over the place these days. I am liable to go out again tomorrow or the next day and struggle to get much over 12mph. Lol. Not that it actually matters I suppose.


Blimey @Mo1959 , superwoman has nothing on you!  At my age, 32 miles is not a spin but a good ride and 15 mph average is only a dream too. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2020)

Our good weather forcast has gone to crap.
Late breckie was was toast (home made bread) with apricot jam AND a banana.
I am seriously thinking of going for a lie down.


----------



## gavroche (22 Jun 2020)

Bonjour les internautes.  Been up ages, thanks to Molly and need to go to Post Office,B&Q to get some money back on something not needed, Aldi, see if Halfords is open, and finally give my wife's car a drink as it shows only 45 miles left in the tank. Then, a bit of work to do at home to keep my wife happy ( DIY). 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our good weather forcast has gone to crap.
> Late breckie was was toast (home made bread) with apricot jam AND a banana.
> I am seriously thinking of going for a lie down.


Do or do not, there is no think.


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Jun 2020)

Morning all , the sun is shining, I am on my second coffee and mrs exlaser2 has suggested we got out for a ride and coffee stop. So all is well with the world . Well until we get to about half way round the ride and she starts pulling the legs off me ....... again. Lol .It’s at time like these that I regret buying her a surprise birthday present of a very good hybrid bike, five years ago. In those five years , she has gained two more road bikes , lost four stone and joined a women’s cycling club. Oh and for the record she has always been a better sailor than me too 😂😂😂😀


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2020)

Manged one hour on the turbo  I think I need a fan


----------



## Globalti (22 Jun 2020)

Stuck at home here, bored and depressed. Retirement will happen at the end of July so I've got another five weeks of this. Amazing how 32 years of career has just fizzled out, exactly as I thought it would.


----------



## monkers (22 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Manged one hour on the turbo  I think I need a fan


Oh I'm a fan. You are my turbo poster boy!


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2020)

I've been out this morning, I've been over to Wellesbourne, and back, rode 53 miles. Weather pretty much the same as on Saturday, stiff breeze, cloudy with sunny intervals, though its been a tad warmer today, the breeze plus it getting decidedly lumpy between Charlotte House and Norton Lindsey dragged my average down to 13.8mph. I also had a puncture, it seems that this year is my year for punctures, normally I get one or two a year, this year I've had 4 already, I suspect a snakebite this time, I was riding out of Bueausale and had just rode past a house that was being worked on and hit some debris I hadn't spotted. That's another hard slow ride chalked up, I'll be glad when we loose the breeze.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jun 2020)

Globalti said:


> Stuck at home here, bored and depressed. Retirement will happen at the end of July so I've got another five weeks of this. Amazing how 32 years of career has just fizzled out, exactly as I thought it would.


Wishing you good luck for your retirement in 5 weeks, hopefully the worst of the lockdown restrictions will be over by then and you’ll be free to make the most of your freedom.


----------



## Globalti (22 Jun 2020)

We'll be moving to Scotland on 1 July, going into temporary.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2020)

Globalti said:


> We'll be moving to Scotland on 1 July, going into temporary.


Have we given you permission?


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Have we given you permission?


You're in charge of the welcoming committee, and the party organiser.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2020)

Globalti said:


> We'll be moving to Scotland on 1 July, going into temporary.


Just make sure you wave @Mo1959 - none of this super cool lifting three fingers off the bars. 😄


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jun 2020)

Globalti said:


> We'll be moving to Scotland on 1 July, going into temporary.


Whereabouts ?


----------



## gavroche (22 Jun 2020)

The Chrome laptop I bought last November refuses to switch on and Currys are still closed due to the virus so I can't take it back under the warrantee. 
At least, I can still use my old laptop even if it is a bit bigger to carry around.


----------



## screenman (22 Jun 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all , the sun is shining, I am on my second coffee and mrs exlaser2 has suggested we got out for a ride and coffee stop. So all is well with the world . Well until we get to about half way round the ride and she starts pulling the legs off me ....... again. Lol .It’s at time like these that I regret buying her a surprise birthday present of a very good hybrid bike, five years ago. In those five years , she has gained two more road bikes , lost four stone and joined a women’s cycling club. Oh and for the record she has always been a better sailor than me too 😂😂😂😀



No need to come on here building yourself up trying to look good and all that stuff.


----------



## Globalti (22 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Whereabouts ?



Balquhidder.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> The Chrome laptop I bought last November refuses to switch on and Currys are still closed due to the virus so I can't take it back under the warrantee.
> At least, I can still use my old laptop even if it is a bit bigger to carry around.


This any good
https://www.google.com/search?clien...193&bih=550#kpvalbx=_AuvwXqDKMsOD8gKZpYuABg28


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2020)

Globalti said:


> Balquhidder.
> View attachment 531748


Yours that first one, to the left of those trees, closest to the shoreline. 
The sound of water at night as you try to get to sleep.


----------



## screenman (22 Jun 2020)

Help, I am trapped in a chair being force fed alcohol again.


----------



## GM (22 Jun 2020)

Getting back to the topic of not seeing brothers sisters and family members. Personally I think it's very sad, I'm sure that there must be a good reason for not getting on. I feel very lucky that I get with all my four brothers and there's no bad feelings amongst all of us. Yesterday being father's day I was quite touched with a brothers FB posting, it almost brought a tear to my eye, he doesn't mind me re-posting it here....


----------



## screenman (22 Jun 2020)

Plenty of room for the tonic.


----------



## gavroche (22 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> This any good
> https://www.google.com/search?clien...193&bih=550#kpvalbx=_AuvwXqDKMsOD8gKZpYuABg28


Thank you @numnuts, success.


----------



## pawl (22 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Manged one hour on the turbo  I think I need a fan





If your desperate I will be your fan.Anyone else want to be numbnuts fan.


----------



## screenman (22 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> If your desperate I will be your fan.Anyone else want to be numbnuts fan.



How much does it pay?


----------



## pawl (22 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> How much does it pay?




You have to pay him for the honour,


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> You have to pay him for the honour,


We are pensioners you know........🤔


----------



## pawl (22 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We are pensioners you know........🤔





Just think of all the pleasure it will bring him and for you immense satisfaction 😇😇😇😇


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> No need to come on here building yourself up trying to look good and all that stuff.



Sorry I won’t do it again lol . Can I add in that same five years I have have put on 2 stone 😂😂😂


----------



## monkers (22 Jun 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Sorry I won’t do it again lol . Can I add in that same five years I have have put on 2 stone 😂😂😂😘



My 1929 edition of the Ladybird Book of Boys says that all the boys get 2 plumstones at a certain age. I never understood it before.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> My 1929 edition of the Ladybird Book of Boys says that all the boys get 2 plumstones at a certain age. I never understood it before.


That takes me back to my school days.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2020)

I've been thinking...... dangerous I know but Mrs P is watching The Luminaries.

As all the local supermarkets had huge queues on Saturday I tried a local ASDA. Boy did they have social distancing spot on. Bright green directional arrows for the one-way system. If one tried to go the wrong way up an aisle there were two LARGE no entry signs.

I saw only two people going the wrong way and I'm sure the no entry signs had a big impact on shoppers. I saw people stop, turn round and go the right way.

Challenged one of the young men going the wrong way. He just stared at me as though he hadn't a clue.

It's not just this instance but I've already formed the opinion the shops which get my custom will be the ones which keep me safe. Tesco, Morrison's and Sainsbury haven't achieved this yet.


----------



## Landsurfer (22 Jun 2020)

Social distancing ... that well know rumour .... soon to be reduced or banished all together ...
I keep my family and myself safe, i don't rely on a supermarket !
We have no fear or concern about anyone in a supermarket walking the wrong way .... we have no fear of this virus ... because we are not in an at risk group .... 
If you are, look after yourself .. and rely on your own common sense .. not a supermarket...to keep you safe
As a family we have probably all had the virus ... and if not we'll get over it and get on with it.


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2020)

Night Boss Hog.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Boss Hog.


Night Lulu


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> My 1929 edition of the Ladybird Book of Boys says that all the boys get 2 plumstones at a certain age. I never understood it before.



My dad was born in 1929. It’s a shame he passed over a decade ago , otherwise I would have asked him about it . 😂😂😂😀 TBH at my age ( nearly sixty ) my plum stones are like the rest of me, in semi retirement 😂😂😂😀😀😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Jun 2020)

Night night everyone


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

Morning all, looks like the possibility of another fine day out there, certainly a bike ride today for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, looks like the possibility of another fine day out there, certainly a bike ride today for me.


Morning. Sadly we have a wet day ahead, although I think there might be a brief window before it arrives. I might just grab the hybrid and get out for a short one before it arrives.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

I feel physically normal........


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I feel physically normal........



What does that feel like?


----------



## GM (23 Jun 2020)

Morning all....A specsaver appointment at 9, that's my excuse for being up at silly o'clock. Quite nice though, might have to get up at this time more often! 🌈


----------



## Drago (23 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

Looks like it'll be a warm one today.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> What does that feel like?


Bog eyed and in need of coffee.......


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Daughter got in touch yesterday to let us know the event we were going to in Tiree has been cancelled 😭
Entries carried over until next year, so looking on the bright side it's another year to get fitter🏃

On a different note, I had an email from the dentist yesterday, it emphasised how the safety of staff and patients was paramount so to that end they were introducing a temporary PPE surcharge of either £7.50 or £35 per treatment depending on what equipment they use to treat you. 😯😯😯

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🚲🚶🌞


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Daughter got in touch yesterday to let us know the event we were going to in Tiree has been cancelled 😭
> Entries carried over until next year, so looking on the bright side it's another year to get fitter🏃
> ...


Is this private, NHS or both?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> What does that feel like?


Oh yes the arthritis in my left hip isn't good this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

Globalti said:


> Balquhidder.
> View attachment 531748


No need for that language, it was a civil question.


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Jun 2020)

Up at "lovely o'clock" ... The girls have contact with their mother on Tuesdays ... 0830hrs to 2030hrs ... it's our day of bliss ... no fighting, screaming, tantrums and the constant call of "grandad, grandad, grandad ....."
R & R for all parties ..... Many thanks to Rotherham Social Care for providing supervision for the day .... RSC don't get many thanks ..
I'm working this morning until 12 so will get home to a chilled out Julie and Connor ....
We love the girls .. but at 10 and 8 they are a handful ......
An afternoon of Zen Cycle Maintenance beckons .....


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is this private, NHS or both?


Just took another look Paul, it says " Private patients not on plans" it then goes on to say that it expects the NHS to cover the costs for NHS patients.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> My 1929 edition of the Ladybird Book of Boys says that all the boys get 2 plumstones at a certain age. I never understood it before.


I well remember that happening. I was a late developer so older than 2. Sadly my parents had not warned me and it frightened the life out of me. I wont go into detail but did find that I could push them back up


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I feel physically normal........


For many, many years i was a heavy drinker, and cyclist.
Usually 12 -16 units of alcohol per day ..always in the evenings.. I was rarely "drunk" but often "fuzzy" .....
I've not had any alcohol since the 11 of April 2020 ... and ..

I feel physically normal ....

I feel great ......


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all....A specsaver appointment at 9, that's my excuse for being up at silly o'clock. Quite nice though, might have to get up at this time more often! 🌈


I thought opticians were not working ??


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

Morning all.
No idea what today will bring.
A visit to Morrisons was planned but MrsD woke up saying that is the last thing she feels like doing.......so that is a reprieve.
Again I was up at stupid O'clock but am sat here searching for my mojo


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

Good morning everyone. I have a mojo for sale ...... message me if you're interested.

Unsure about today. It's very windy in the village so will be blowing a gale on the top road. Sun keeps disappearing.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes the arthritis in my left hip isn't good this morning.



My back isn't either, it should be better later though.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2020)

I bimbled. Roads wet and very muggy but the rain held off. Just 24 miles but it'll do. 

Weetabix time.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. I have a mojo for sale ...... message me if you're interested.
> 
> Unsure about today. It's very windy in the village so will be blowing a gale on the top road. Sun keeps disappearing.


No idea what happened to my reply but your offer is gratefully accepted.
Forward your bank details and transfer will be immediate.


----------



## monkers (23 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I bimbled. Roads wet and very muggy but the rain held off. Just 24 miles but it'll do.
> 
> Weetabix time.



You really are like wonderwoman. You really do put me to shame. I have only just performed the sorry carcass elevation function.

I bought Weetabix Minis round the Co-op the other day, just because they were reduced and very cheap, but actually the'yre alright, so had them again this morning. Apparently I need more potassium, milk being a good source, it seemed a better idea than eating chunks of the stuff. I seem to remember watching chunks of it going round whizzing round a bowl of water in flames in chemistry lessons at school - not that I went too often as I used to bunk off and go cycling pretty often. lt least with this potassium I might cycle faster in the rain that being the case.


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> You really are like wonderwoman. You really do put me to shame. I have only just performed the sorry carcass elevation function.
> 
> I bought Wettabix Minis round the Co-op the other day, just because they were reduced and very cheap, but actually the'yre alright, so had them again this morning. Apparently I need more potassium, milk being a good source, it seemed a better idea than eating chunks of the stuff. I seem to remember watching chunks of it going round whizzing round a bowl of water in flames in chemistry lessons at school - not that I went too often as I used to bunk off and go cycling pretty often. Alt least with this potassium I might cycle faster in the rain that being the case.


Now theirs a picture to contemplate .... you whizzing around in the rain in flames ...... and the days madness has hardly started ...


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> You really are like wonderwoman. You really do put me to shame. I have only just performed the sorry carcass elevation function.
> 
> I bought Wettabix Minis round the Co-op the other day, just because they were reduced and very cheap, but actually the'yre alright, so had them again this morning. Apparently I need more potassium, milk being a good source, it seemed a better idea than eating chunks of the stuff. I seem to remember watching chunks of it going round whizzing round a bowl of water in flames in chemistry lessons at school - not that I went too often as I used to bunk off and go cycling pretty often. Alt least with this potassium I might cycle faster in the rain that being the case.


I get bother with bad cramp so have started taking a combined magnesium/potassium/calcium supplement. I think it is helping a bit.

I sometimes put warm milk in my Weetabix and it almost turns out like porridge.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

Re Fathers Day.
Our son and wife split up some years ago and are now divorced.
We loved and still love the girl. We dont see her as she re-married and lives in America.
BUT.....she sent me some nice photos on Sunday......she calls me Poppa or in this case Father in Love.
A great pity it didn't work out.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I get bother with bad cramp so have started taking a combined magnesium/potassium/calcium supplement. I think it is helping a bit.
> 
> I sometimes put warm milk in my Weetabix and it almost turns out like porridge.


That is THE reason I don't like them.....they just turn to mush.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Re Fathers Day.
> Our son and wife split up some years ago and are now divorced.
> We loved and still love the girl. We dont see her as she re-married and lives in America.
> BUT.....she sent me some nice photos on Sunday......she calls me Poppa or in this case Father in Love.
> A great pity it didn't work out.


At least people have the courage/sense to divorce earlier these days when things aren't working out. My memories of my parents growing up involve a lot of fighting/bickering/stony silences and feeling like piggy in the middle. They eventually did divorce but not until I was in my early twenties.


----------



## monkers (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That is THE reason I don't like them.....they just turn to mush.



Ah but mush with chocolate chips in in this case.  I already knew that banananananananananas are rich in potassium, so I have one in custard most days too. Danni makes me banananananananana cake too, she likes doing cooking and stuff. I prefer a hacksaw to a foodmixer.

@Dave7 
Edit: having reread Mo's post - I concede you have a point.


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

We have two ex- daughter in laws, not seen either of them since they spilt, both were caught having affairs, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2020)

Good morning. I stayed in bed and now i have a headache. Over cast here at the moment. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I well remember that happening. I was a late developer so older than 2. Sadly my parents had not warned me and it frightened the life out of me. I wont go into detail but did find that I could push them back up


I can still remember the cough and b*****k test at secondary school. Probably in 1970. The nurse got you to drop your trousers had a bit of a grope and got you to cough to check the tackle was in place.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I stayed in bed and now i have a headache. Over cast here at the moment.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


A good strong caffeine fix will hopefully help.


----------



## GM (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought opticians were not working ??




I think the optical side is getting back slowly, but I'm getting a brand spanking new pair of hearing aids


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> On a different note, I had an email from the dentist yesterday, it emphasised how the safety of staff and patients was paramount so to that end they were introducing a temporary PPE surcharge of either £7.50 or £35 per treatment depending on what equipment they use to treat you. 😯😯😯


Morning all 

We've had the same email.
Damned cheek! They already wear PPE, at least mine does. It's just another rip off.
Dentists are not much better than estate agents and lawyers in my opinion. Bunch of rip off shysters the lot of 'em!


----------



## Paulus (23 Jun 2020)

Morning all, the temperature is rising. 
Out with the dog shortly, and the a bike ride including some essentials shopping on the way home.
The grass cutting was done yesterday evening when it had cooled down a bit. 
Another day in paradise beckons. 😎


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> At least people have the courage/sense to divorce earlier these days when things aren't working out. My memories of my parents growing up involve a lot of fighting/bickering/stony silences and feeling like piggy in the middle. They eventually did divorce but not until I was in my early twenties.


Snap. My mother was a devout Catholic so divorce was never on the cards. Why it eventually happened I don't know. Didn't help that my father was an alcoholic and hid the empty sherry bottles in the garage.

Sherry bottles? That's very middle class alcoholism, got to keep up appearances. 😀


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jun 2020)

Morning all, damp and grey here but at least yesterday’s wind has dropped. Mrs F back at her work after her holiday of last week, 2 years to go before she can join our ranks.
Been reading that the East Lothian beach car parks were quietly opened over the weekend, will help to spread the load and reduce the footfall around here.


----------



## pawl (23 Jun 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> My dad was born in 1929. It’s a shame he passed over a decade ago , otherwise I would have asked him about it . 😂😂😂😀 TBH at my age ( nearly sixty ) my plum stones are like the rest of me, in semi retirement 😂😂😂😀😀😀





In my case cherry stones spring to mind.Could be worse I suppose grape 🍇 plps🍒🍒🍒🍒


----------



## monkers (23 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> We have two ex- duaghter in laws, not seen either of them since they spilt, both were caught having affairs, so maybe that has something to do with it.



I'm really sorry to hear that. 

Look, I'm a pretty old-fashioned old biddy and I happen to think fidelity is a good thing, but on the other hand, these are modern times, why don't these young people just negotiate open relationships if that's what they want? I'm all for encouraging them to consider it, nothing compulsory but it might save some of the heartache. A couple of generations ago, even 'test and try before you buy' was frowned upon, but times change.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2020)

Honestly, the standard of journalism these days. 
Headline in our local paper.

*Period short film tackling race and women’s rights to be shot at Hartland*

I'm grabbing my gun and nipping off to Hartland later.


----------



## monkers (23 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> I can still remember the cough and b*****k test at secondary school. Probably in 1970. The nurse got you to drop your trousers had a bit of a grope and got you to cough to check the tackle was in place.



I'm guessing you made more fuss when the nit nurse came round


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2020)

Why does Scotland always get the raw end of the deal with the weather!


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I'm guessing you made more fuss when the nit nurse came round



Well he certainly did not get so excited.


----------



## monkers (23 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> We've had the same email.
> Damned cheek! They already wear PPE, at least mine does. It's just another rip off.
> Dentists are not much better than estate agents and lawyers in my opinion. Bunch of rip off shysters the lot of 'em!


I nearly clicked like, but I couldn't.

I have an older brother whom I don't get on with. Communication is just occasional civility as we talk about Mum's wellbeing. He's an estate agent with all the stereotypical traits present, a persistent shoe-polishing, mirror-preening, peacock-like, money-grabbing habitual liar.

On the other hand, I've had the same dentist for more than 30 years and I fear the day he retires. He has never hurt me even once in all that time.
At one point he moved practice in one direction, and I moved house in the other, and now a 90 mile journey does not deter me from sticking with him. Fantastic dentist and a lovely man (see the link) and I'm proud to know him - and his charges are reasonable too.

https://www.dentalmavericks.org/our-people/jaspal-sandhu/


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that.
> 
> Look, I'm a pretty old-fashioned old biddy and I happen to think fidelity is a good thing, but on the other hand, these are modern times, why don't these young people just negotiate open relationships if that's what they want? I'm all for encouraging them to consider it, nothing compulsory but it might save some of the heartache. A couple of generations ago, even 'test and try before you buy' was frowned upon, but times change.



Difficult when one side does not want an open relationship though, my boys certainly did not.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I'm guessing you made more fuss when the nit nurse came round


Ahhh yes, Nitty Norah, the biddy explorer. Nice memories.
That brought another memory back. Linda Bagley. We were 5 years old and in love.


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

My dentist has an advert out for a part time dentist £400 a day, mind you I think it takes a lot of work to become a dentist.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Difficult when one side does not want an open relationship though, my boys certainly did not.



One of my friends, a bit of a boffin, remarked that his first marriage had floundered due to " materials failure" 
He then explained that the material in question was the elastic in his (now ex) wife's knickers 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I nearly clicked like, but I couldn't.
> 
> I have an older brother whom I don't get on with. Communication is just occasional civility as we talk about Mum's wellbeing. He's an estate agent with all the sereotypical traits present, a persistent shoe-polishing, mirror-preening, peacock-like, money-grabbing habitual liar.
> 
> ...


Thats a worry.
You have been with him for 30 years but he has only been in practice for 25 years.
Was he learning with you
Jaspal Sandhu has over 25 years of experience in Dentistry. Having qualified from Kings Dental school in 1986 he worked as an associate then went on to his own practice early in his career, gaining an enviable reputation. He is now the owner and Principal Dentist at the High Street Dental Practice.


----------



## monkers (23 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Difficult when one side does not want an open relationship though, my boys certainly did not.



That's completely fair enough. Sorry I didn't intend to ruffle any feathers. My comment wasn't aimed at your boys but young people generally. I can't help feeling that it's a more honest thing to do to negotiate an open relationship before hooking up, if that's what they want that is. At least your boys would have had the opportunity to think again before the damage was done. Relationships seem to be so complicated, so many people end up getting so hurt - it's horrible.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2020)

Hi


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> That's completely fair enough. Sorry I didn't intend to ruffle any feathers. My comment wasn't aimed at your boys but young people generally. I can't help feeling that it's a more honest thing to do to negotiate an open relationship before hooking up, if that's what they want that is. At least your boys would have had the opportunity to think again before the damage was done. Relationships seem to be so complicated, so many people end up getting so hurt - it's horrible.



No offence taken.


----------



## monkers (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thats a worry.
> You have been with him for 30 years but he has only been in practice for 25 years.
> Was he learning with you
> Jaspal Sandhu has over 25 years of experience in Dentistry. Having qualified from Kings Dental school in 1986 he worked as an associate then went on to his own practice early in his career, gaining an enviable reputation. He is now the owner and Principal Dentist at the High Street Dental Practice.



Pedant 😄 The article isn't newly written. 1986 is now 34 years ago which is 'over 25 years'. I guess 'in practice' might mean having his own practice. He was working in someone else's practice when I first went to him in 1989.


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Ah but mush with chocolate chips in in this case.  I already knew that banananananananananas are rich in potassium, so I have one in custard most days too. Danni makes me banananananananana cake too, she likes doing cooking and stuff. I prefer a hacksaw to a foodmixer.
> 
> @Dave7
> Edit: having reread Mo's post - I concede you have a point.


Tesco Chocolate Chip Digestives ...... you know you want too ......


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

Monkers Just mentioned something and I read it a lot, "young people" what are they? what age do you become not young? Now we know of course blokes do not grow up as fast as females but surely they grow older at the same speed. 

Off out to buy some wood to create a false chimney breast, hopefully. The hopefully bit is for the chimney breast we have enought bird boxes already.


----------



## monkers (23 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Tesco Chocolate Chip Digestives ...... you know you want too ......



Prior dunking compatibility report required.


----------



## Drago (23 Jun 2020)

Well, that's the commies nicely wound up for the morning!


----------



## Paulus (23 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I'm guessing you made more fuss when the nit nurse came round


Only if she found some


----------



## monkers (23 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Monkers Just mentioned something and I read it a lot, "young people" what are they? what age do you become not young? Now we know of course blokes do not grow up as fast as females but surely they grow older at the same speed.
> 
> Off out to buy some wood to create a false chimney breast, hopefully. The hopefully bit is for the chimney breast we have enought bird boxes already.



Young enough to still perhaps need some guidance from an appropriate adult such as a parent, otherwise worldly enough that the advice would be intrusive. Or something like that.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Why does Scotland always get the raw end of the deal with the weather!
> 
> View attachment 531851


One of the prices we have to pay for living in all this green and purple


----------



## monkers (23 Jun 2020)

Suggestions to self:
shut up,
keep reading 1929 edition Ladybird books.
go forth,
bimble.

Sorry for my ealier clumsiness. I should know better at my age. Now where's that emoji for opening mouth and changing feet.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Monkers Just mentioned something and I read it a lot, "young people" what are they? what age do you become not young? Now we know of course blokes do not grow up as fast as females but surely they grow older at the same speed.
> 
> Off out to buy some wood to create a false chimney breast, hopefully. The hopefully bit is for the chimney breast we have enought bird boxes already.



Physically everybody grows older at a different rate.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Monkers Just mentioned something and I read it a lot, "young people" what are they? what age do you become not young? Now we know of course blokes do not grow up as fast as females but surely they grow older at the same speed.
> 
> Off out to buy some wood to create a false chimney breast, hopefully. The hopefully bit is for the chimney breast we have enought bird boxes already.


I wish you luck.
We waited 2 weeks just to get some t&g to match what it was replacing.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2020)

Shopping done before 8 o'clock. I always make a list which I do take with me but then forget to consult so always forget something.
The only time to go to avoid the queue although when I came out there were a couple hanging about waiting. The "door monitors" are to stop soon but they have been kept on meantime as ferry restrictions are going to be eased soon which causes much local terror. With incomers keeping a distance which is still 2 metres here will become a nightmare and cause massive queues which may be ok in the sunshine but no fun if raining.
Noticed my old motorhome in the car park which looks occupied but was empty when I passed. I sold it to somebody on the mainland but may be on loan to an essential worker. I am not a good salesperson as I worry in case it failed it's next MOT or broke down very soon after selling so pleased to see it still going. I try to be honest in my dealings and I am aware of caveat emptor but still feel responsible.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Physically everybody grows older at a different rate.


I certainly did.
I was really small as a kid. Aged 15** when I left school I was just 4' 10" tall. I eventually attained the great height of 5' 7".
**I worked in a large office and to this day recall the girls saying "ahh, isn't he cute".


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I certainly did.
> I was really small as a kid. Aged 15** when I left school I was just 4' 10" tall. I eventually attained the great height of 5' 7".
> **I worked in a large office and to this day recall the girls saying "ahh, isn't he cute".


You may have misheard the word "Cute" .........


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> You may have misheard the word "Cute" .........


I nearly typed that but managed to resist.


----------



## gavroche (23 Jun 2020)

Bonjour! Talking about weddings, many couples spend thousands of pounds on their special day, only to get divorced a few years later. When I married again in 1987, we organised it all ourselves: the food, hired a room in a local pub and married at Registry Office. The whole lot for a few hundred pounds and everyone enjoyed it. Still together 33 years later with all the ups and downs of married life of course but that's life.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2020)

Our daughter decided to get married in a Registry Office and have the reception in the beer garden of a pub in walking distance.
She got a lovely dress from a local charity shop and donated it back after the wedding. The pub organised the catering and a friend drove them the few hundred metres from the Registry Office to the pub.
I ran a tab behind the bar for the guests and also sat at the bar buying drinks for the locals while reflecting on the absolute fortune I was saving compared to a "conventional" wedding.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our daughter decided to get married in a Registry Office and have the reception in the beer garden of a pub in walking distance.
> She got a lovely dress from a local charity shop and donated it back after the wedding. The pub organised the catering and a friend drove them the few hundred metres from the Registry Office to the pub.
> I ran a tab behind the bar for the guests and also sat at the bar buying drinks for the locals while reflecting on the absolute fortune I was saving compared to a "conventional" wedding.


When our daughter got married 28ish years ago we hired a hall and all our friends mucked in with the catering (MrsD had experience with it) so it didn't cost silly money.
Beforehand we said to them "why don't you have a quiet wedding and we will give you the money saved".
Daughter wanted the white wedding though.
Must admit, it was a good do.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> No idea what today will bring.
> A visit to Morrisons was planned but MrsD woke up saying that is the last thing she feels like doing.......so that is a reprieve.
> Again I was up at stupid O'clock but am sat here searching for my mojo


Is it in that "secret pocket" on your rucksack.


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

I am now back timberless.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is it in that "secret pocket" on your rucksack.


hahaha...........next to my passport


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I am now back timberless.


I think the whole world has run out of timber


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> hahaha...........next to my passport


Thought that was now in a drawer, in an envelope marked "Passport".


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Jun 2020)

We got married in 1974. 
Neither of our parents had any money. Neither did we. 
We got wed in a Registry Office and everyone thought "she's pregnant "(She wasn't)
12 attended and reception was some sort of under the counter deal between our fathers and a Masonic hotelier they knew. 

We're still married.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2020)

I had a little siesta. It was raining when I lay down and is still raining so haven’t missed anything! 
The council are now making a horrendous noise on the patches of grass in the area with mowers and strimmers. They have obviously been given the green light to start routine jobs again.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2020)

I have pottered around. I got married in the stone age. Registry office wedding in Birmingham and a very small reception in the flat we lived in.

The whole thing didn't cost any more than around £50.00.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jun 2020)

MrsP and myself got married in 1981. It was a white wedding affair. My future wife got her dress in a sale months before the wedding for £45.The reception was held in the function room of one of our local pubs. I am not sure of the cost as my parents and the outlaws paid most. But it was not an expensive do, even back nearly 40 years. I think the whole thing including cars came to about £500. The photographer was a friend of the FIL who was in the photographic trade, for the price of a drink. I stuck £50 behind the bar, as did my dad and the FIL. It was topped up towards the end of the evening by myself.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

I'm waiting for my car to have tyres fitted. Could you lot carry on chatting so I have more to read.

Suspect they're going to try and stiff me for £49.95 for tracking alignment.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2020)

I need to get some work done on my car in the next month or so.

One brake cable is corroding, the bottom of my car needs 're waxing (stop it) And an offside strut is delamanating and needs sorting so that will cost me.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

We got married in Sparkbrook in 1980......Ruby this year. 12 people including ourselves. We had a night in a Birmingham city centre hotel. Went down to be breakfast in the morning to discover there was a trail of confetti leading to our bedroom door. 

I can't recall what it cost but we kept everything low key and put the cash in to a house deposit.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I need to get some work done on my car in the next month or so.
> 
> One brake cable is corroding, the bottom of my car needs 're waxing (stop it) And an offside strut is delamanating and needs sorting so that will cost me.


If I knew what delaminat I ng a strut involved I'd comment 🤔😄


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If I knew what delaminat I ng a strut involved I'd comment 🤔😄


Shut up. . It means bits are falling off of course.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Shut up. . It means bits are falling off of course.


I guess bits falling off one's strut is bad news?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

I should mention I'm bored.......


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I guess bits falling off one's strut is bad news?


Better than bits falling off one’s butt I suppose.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I guess bits falling off one's strut is bad news?




Absolutely. It could be very nasty Indeed


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Better than bits falling off one’s butt I suppose.




I might have known you would join In


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Absolutely. It could be very nasty Indeed


I have lots of creaks and groans but nothing falling off yet......and the car seems to be ok too!


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2020)

Just been out to have a look at a new “controversial” cycle path the council have put into Southampton. What a disgrace, it was a “tight” four lane road so to make a cycle path they have just put a load of traffic cones in the middle of the inside lane.
I'm on my trike which is 32 inches wide (wheel to wheel), the first part I could not use as it was too narrow, big fail, the second part was a wee bit wider, but then they put it bigger square cone things (photo) and make it tighter for me.....I took the next left. If I want to go to Southampton I'll go by car or bus.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just been out to have a look at a new “controversial” cycle path the council have put into Southampton. What a disgrace, it was a “tight” four lane road so to make a cycle path they have just put a load of traffic cones in the middle of the inside lane.
> I'm on my trike which is 32 inches wide (wheel to wheel), the first part I could not use as it was too narrow, big fail, the second part was a wee bit wider, but then they put it bigger square cone things (photo) and make it tighter for me.....I took the next left. If I want to go to Southampton I'll go by car or bus.


They really don’t seem to have a clue! It is just lip service with no substance.


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

We got married in 1974, I was just 18 and Pam 17 and a few days a very cheap wedding as you can imagine, the night before the wedding my family held a meeting and tried to talk me out of it, 46 years later still happy, we are the only members of my family to have made it this long on one marriage. I come from a rubbish family, luckily I now am a member of a very nice one.


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

I am off out for a ride across the fields and around the tracks, see you all later.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2020)

I took half a day off work and got married in Stourbridge registry office.
MrsD paid for the licence.
We didn't have a reception or honeymoon.
And they say romance is dead!
40 years later and we're still together.


----------



## GM (23 Jun 2020)

Back home now, wired for sound!

We got married in 1978 after 4 years of living together, very taboo then. Harringay register office, Drove ourselves there in my VW Beetle, reception in our flat that we just bought and a honeymoon in the New Forest. Still just about going 42 years later. 

Getting scorchio out there, lucky there's a big Chestnut tree giving me shelter while I'm digging


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> I took half a day off work and got married in Stourbridge registry office.
> MrsD paid for the licence.
> We didn't have a reception or honeymoon.
> And they say romance is dead!
> 40 years later and we're still together.


In complete contrast we had all the gear, white wedding with all the trimming, three course dinner reception for 100 guests with disco afterwards and it all went down the pan, still I have all the bad memory's as I can't for the life of me remember any good times


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2020)

Just cleaned the floor of my garage and vacuumed the carpets, yes I have carpets in my garage.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just cleaned the floor of my garage and vacuumed the carpets, yes I have carpets in my garage.


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Back home now, wired for sound!
> 
> We got married in 1978 after 4 years of living together, very taboo then. Harringay register office, Drove ourselves there in my VW Beetle, reception in our flat that we just bought and a honeymoon in the New Forest. Still just about going 42 years later.
> 
> Getting scorchio out there, lucky there's a big Chestnut tree giving me shelter while I'm digging


I forgot to mention we 'lived in sin' for 3 years before we got married.
As you say, in the 70s it was 'not the done thing's and a lot of older folk really couldn't get their heads around it. We were fortunate really in that no one shunned us for it. In fact our biggest supporters were our grandparents.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> In complete contrast we had all the gear, white wedding with all the trimming, three course dinner reception for 100 guests with disco afterwards and it all went down the pan, still I have all the bad memory's as I can't for the life of me remember any good times


That is sad.
53 years for us and I can recall at least one good memory.
Seriously.....we have had lots of good times.
If you dont mind me asking (feel free to tell me to sod off).....when did it start to go down the pan?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just cleaned the floor of my garage and vacuumed the carpets, yes I have carpets in my garage.


Does your car appreciate it ?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That is sad.
> 53 years for us and I can recall at least one good memory.
> Seriously.....we have had lots of good times.
> If you dont mind me asking (feel free to tell me to sod off).....when did it start to go down the pan?


Just after I said "I do"......I was still a virgin three days after the wedding


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just cleaned the floor of my garage and vacuumed the carpets, yes I have carpets in my garage.



I paint my garage floor at least twice a year, thought about tiling it which may still happen. Carpets would not work as the car goes in there every night and they would get wet and smelly very quickly.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Does your car appreciate it ?


No car in garage, just trikes and bike, but my knees appreciate is when working on them


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just after I said "I do"......I was still a virgin three days after the wedding



That just made me swear, sorry about that.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just after I said "I do"......I was still a virgin three days after the wedding


I know someone who was (still is to my knowledge) a virgin 30+ years after the marriage.
Religion prevented them getting a divorce. They still live in the same house.....must be 50 years of hell and nooky


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I paint my garage floor at least twice a year, thought about tiling it which may still happen. Carpets would not work as the car goes in there every night and they would get wet and smelly very quickly.


I have to ask.... why ???
I painted mine 25+ years ago.
Car goes in every night.
I am about to re-paint the tracks where the tyres go as that section is well worn.


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have to ask.... why ???
> I painted mine 25+ years ago.
> Car goes in every night.
> I am about to re-paint the tracks where the tyres go as that section is well worn.



I like it looking prestine, only takes me and hour or less and looks nice and bright when finished. I only do the walls once a year and ceiling every second year so I am not to over the top.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

I see we are on confession time. Mrs P and I lived together for a year or so before getting wed........a lot of people in our circle did.

After leaving York we went backpacking in the States. This was at a time when Brits were still a novelty. We rocked up at Gatwick to get the Laker flight to New York, discovered it was only another £10 to fly to LA. Went there instead and called our NY friends to say we might be a bit late.

I digress. Back from NY a couple of months later we went to live in Sparkbrook. Contrast?  Decided to get married. Met the priest who asked for our addresses. We have the same:

"You mean you live together?"
"Yes"
"In the biblical sense?" - I kid you not!

Save yourself etc. etc......bit late really!

Anyway got over that hurdle. A bit later in the chat Mrs P let on she had a bit of trouble with the concept of immaculate conception and virgin birth. The priest screwed the top back on his pen.......now we are in trouble ran through my mind.........

So we had to go to classes. Both raised Catholics and we have to go to classes. Mrs P undertook to behave and have her views changed!!!! 😄

On the morning of our wedding the priest knocked on the front door to check we were coming.

Sparkbrook. 80s. Bobby Sands. Irish priest. Geeeez Mrs P!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2020)

I am not confessing anything.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> ........ a couple of months later we went to live in Sparkbrook......


Whereabouts?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

Just remembered this one. In California we tried to get to a certain National Park. No one knew where it was. Bizarre. This place is world famous.

"Can you tell us how to get to Yos eh mite?"

Shaking heads. Eventually we met a guy who said;

"You mean Yoh sem ee tee"


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Whereabouts?


87, Durham Road. It was rough. If Mrs P was on a late shift I had to meet her at the bus stop to walk her home.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not confessing anything.


Oh go on.......we've got a long evening ahead.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh go on.......we've got a long evening ahead.




Nope. No way.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. No way.


🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2020)

The saddest part on my marriage and I have never told anybody this, is sitting at work while everybody has gone home, because I was too scared as to find out what mood she was in.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔🐔




Dam right.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I see we are on confession time. Mrs P and I lived together for a year or so before getting wed........a lot of people in our circle did.
> 
> After leaving York we went backpacking in the States. This was at a time when Brits were still a novelty. We rocked up at Gatwick to get the Laker flight to New York, discovered it was only another £10 to fly to LA. Went there instead and called our NY friends to say we might be a bit late.
> 
> ...


I remember in Belgium although we were married we had trouble at some camp sites and got the third degree and had to provide proof we were in fact married before they would let us in. We had a joint visitor passport which was cheap at that time but even that did not really convince them. On the cargo boat from Leith they assumed we were newly weds tho' we had been married a couple of years. All a bit embarrasing.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam right.


+n


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The saddest part on my marriage and I have never told anybody this, is sitting at work while everybody has gone home, because I was too scared as to find out what mood she was in.


Hope you dont mind but I have just read that to MrsD......it upset her .


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hope you dont mind but I have just read that to MrsD......it upset her .



It upset me as well.


----------



## screenman (23 Jun 2020)

I have been really good today, only just started my first G&T of the day.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

Not a confession but on the subject.
I have said before, both me and MrsD were brought up in strict religious households**. Both escaped  got away years ago.
But as a result of being brought up to "believe" we were both virgins when we married. Not a problem as we quickly rectified that  and have been happily rectifying it ever since .
All in all a bl**dy good marriage.
**grandson No 1 often reminds us......"grandad, if it had not been for that religion you would not have met and we would not be here".....a sobering thought really.


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Jun 2020)

Married at 20 ... Loads of love and 3 wonderful children ... 12 years later she holds my hand .. Looks into my eyes, tells me how much she loves me ...
And tells me all about my friends wives that she has slept with......
She loves me, but has all the children she wants, and although I'm lovely ..... She is moving to Bexhill with Leanne and the horses.
.
BUT ... Unknown to her I was sleeping with her best friend as well... HA !!!
And after 15 years of joy together, we married .. 14 years ago ... on the 14th of February, in the hotel i worked in as a 15 year old pot boy ....
And lived happily ever after ....
Modern families ... You couldn't make it up !!!

And Yes ... Carol and Leanne are still together and annoyingly happy ......... .... although both horses have died of old age ..... small ha ! .... I liked the horses ... and Leanne .....


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hope you dont mind but I have just read that to MrsD......it upset her .


31 years later it still upset me to think what a bloody fool I was, I should have just walked away,but deep down I loved her, but that was one sided.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2020)

Forecast for today was not too good but in fact the weather was sunny with a stiff rather cool breeze so managed another nice run out on the trike with very little traffic. The rain has now started but managed to get the weeds out from around the beans first and the wind kept the midges away.


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Jun 2020)

looking forward to Friday ..... escape day ...... plan is to ride as far away as i can in 12 hours ..... and get the train back ..... or not .....


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> looking forward to Friday ..... escape day ...... plan is to ride as far away as i can in 12 hours ..... and get the train back ..... or not .....


Forcast is, sadly, for rain and thunder on Friday. Hope its better your way.


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Forcast is, sadly, for rain and thunder on Friday. Hope its better your way.



 .....Yes .. i can't count .... lol ....


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Why does Scotland always get the raw end of the deal with the weather!
> 
> View attachment 531851


That's impossible, Wales Welsh/Welsh Wales gets it all. At least according to one person.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 87, Durham Road. It was rough. If Mrs P was on a late shift I had to meet her at the bus stop to walk her home.


I was born at 1?? Ivor Road, Sparkhill then moved up to No 7? until 1962.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh yes, Nitty Norah, the biddy explorer. Nice memories.
> That brought another memory back. Linda Bagley. We were 5 years old and in love.


Sister of Philomena?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's impossible, Wales Welsh/Welsh Wales gets it all. At least according to one person.



It's been lovely here today so there.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> One of the prices we have to pay for living in all this green and purple


You mean 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w3VLoe6YEBU


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour! Talking about weddings, many couples spend thousands of pounds on their special day, only to get divorced a few years later. When I married again in 1987, we organised it all ourselves: the food, hired a room in a local pub and married at Registry Office. The whole lot for a few hundred pounds and everyone enjoyed it. Still together 33 years later with all the ups and downs of married life of course but that's life.


Forrest Gumps Mama was wrong!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=onTpfxzjr6U


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just been out to have a look at a new “controversial” cycle path the council have put into Southampton. What a disgrace, it was a “tight” four lane road so to make a cycle path they have just put a load of traffic cones in the middle of the inside lane.
> I'm on my trike which is 32 inches wide (wheel to wheel), the first part I could not use as it was too narrow, big fail, the second part was a wee bit wider, but then they put it bigger square cone things (photo) and make it tighter for me.....I took the next left. If I want to go to Southampton I'll go by car or bus.


Send in a report, with a view from the trike, showing that it's not wide enough.


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Jun 2020)

Night night Folks .. Another day on track tomorrow ...


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2020)

Gonna nip outside at 11.28pm and watch the 2 streams of Starlink satellites come over - 36 in all.
Forecast coming over from WNW and WSW, with the streams crossing somewhere overhead.
Should be visible over most of the South West if the sky's clear.
After that, Oi'm orf to bade me lubbers.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

@Dave7, you remember those SIM cards. I got the replacement for the second replacement that was sent, to replace the first one confirmed as being received(which was the wrong one).

Hopefully this one will be the right one.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Gonna nip outside at 11.28pm and watch the 2 streams of Starlink satellites come over - 36 in all.
> Forecast coming over from WNW and WSW, with the streams crossing somewhere overhead.
> Should be visible over most of the South West if the sky's clear.
> After that,* Oi'm orf to bade me lubbers*.


Is that even legal!

Despite all the warnings not to cross the streams, he did. 
And he never even said goodnight!


----------



## 12boy (24 Jun 2020)

I am very happy both my sons have married fine women. Their mom taught them to respect women and that a good marriage is based on a good partnership. They are decent, kind, moral men and they got these qualities from her. Good thing, too.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2020)

Morning all, not a cloud in the sky here today, got a couple of dents to play with later so I am a happy guy.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2020)

Morning. Looking like a better day up here. Might even get some sun for a while. Nearly finished my coffee then heading out for an early walk while it's still reasonably fresh.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2020)

Morning peeps.
A good sleep enjoyed last night. 
If the forcast is accurate we expect 28° today and 29° tomorrow. Now thats what annoys me about UK weather.......the massive fluctuation . 3 weeks ago-hotter than Spain. Last week people had the c/heating on......whats all that about.
Golf** this morning and again tomorrow. In this heat I should be well knackered.
**only 9 holes this morning so am hoping to get a 10 miler in afterwards.
What is everyone else up to?


----------



## Drago (24 Jun 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
It's going to be a warm one. 

I received a letter from "Matt" yesterday explaining the lifting of restrictions from various dates. 
My first thought was that people aren't going to wait once they see the dates given, they'll think " oh, it's only a couple of days, it won't matter" 

After all four pages of information, the last bullet point was that the official advice was to stay at home and if you do go out to maintain strict social distancing. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks
🚶🚲🏃🌞


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2020)

Good morning everyone. A beautiful day has dawned and I'm going to make full use of it. 

Yesterday was, frankly, miserable. I couldn't get going, no motivation and by the evening I was very fed up and moping around.......it wasn't good.

In a minute I shall have my second coffee, get up, iron, breakfast and head up to the allotment. My day will be:

Iron
Breakfast
Clear broccoli plants
Plant kale and Cavolo Nero
Sow lettuce, kale, beet and other winter veg
Cut grass
Clean bike
Clean car - possibly
There a commitment to do stuff. I'm not sitting about moping again!! #determined.

Oh my arthritic hip is very uncomfortable this morning. Bugger!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2020)

Good morning. Guess what. . Hoorah. Another glorious day for us here.


----------



## Landsurfer (24 Jun 2020)

I'm off to Trent Bridge to have a look at the pneumatic system on a Network Rail Stoneblower .... designed a widget to help it stop better but no one can decide where to pinch the air supply from ....
This afternoon, refit the girls bedroom door ... as a result of their constant battles and screaming fits the door gets slammed lots .... the hinge has finally given up .... 
I've got some railway sleepers ... so a raised bed for Jules ... she struggles to get down to the flower beds these days ....


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2020)

Morning all, 
Sunny and very warm already. 
Out with the dog soon before it gets too warm for her.
Our son is having a BBQ this evening so charcoaled food and a few beers will be consumed.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2020)

Breakfast been had, two cars washed and a few other bits done already this morning, full of energy for the day ahead, I hope it stays that way.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Breakfast been had, two cars washed and a few other bits done already this morning, full of energy for the day ahead, I hope it stays that way.


Bloody hell and I thought I was fully motivated for the day........

I'd better do the ironing now......


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Guess what. . Hoorah. Another glorious day for us here.


Hurrah!


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2020)

Good morning people, it would appear that I've slept in this morning, and its a lovely morning too.


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Breakfast been had, two cars washed and a few other bits done already this morning, full of energy for the day ahead, I hope it stays that way.



Strewth! I've only just got up and I'm barely awake yet.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2020)

See you lot later, I am off out to play.


----------



## GM (24 Jun 2020)

Good morning all.....A very warm night, luckily I had the ceiling fan on full speed, at one point I thought the room was going to take off 

Zoom quiz night tonight, got to compile 10 stinker questions, thinking cap on! ...Have a good day peeps 🌈


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hurrah!


I can see you now. 1200 mid day, halfway up Snowdon wearing nowt but a pair of pink bloomers and a pair of wellies. Ahhh bliss.


----------



## FrankCrank (24 Jun 2020)

Morning all, and what could be better than a plate of durian and a nice cuppa to wash it down


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Morning all, and what could be better than a plate of durian and a nice cuppa to wash it down
> View attachment 532055


What on earth is that?

Ah, fruit. Just googled it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jun 2020)

Morning all, sunny here too. Forecast of 22 this afternoon, same again tomorrow. Positively tropical 😎


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's been lovely here today so there.


It was a nice day here as well but why is Scotland always mentioned as if it is all one little dot?
The west gets most of the wind and rain, the north east gets the snow and Perthshire always gets all the good weather.


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> See you lot later, I am off out to play.



Sometimes people can be irritating.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> It was a nice day here as well but why is Scotland always mentioned as if it is all one little dot?
> The west gets most of the wind and rain, the north east gets the snow and Perthshire always gets all the good weather.


Not sure about Perthshire getting all the good weather, but it is probably at least a bit dryer normally than the west.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jun 2020)

Hi.............


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can see you now. 1200 mid day, halfway up Snowdon wearing nowt but a pair of pink bloomers and a pair of wellies. Ahhh bliss.


Errrrrrr............did you quote the wrong post? Because as much as I enjoy everyone's company, frankly, no, a VERY firm NO!!!!!


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> I'm off to Trent Bridge to have a look at the pneumatic system on a Network Rail Stoneblower .... designed a widget to help it stop better but no one can decide where to pinch the air supply from ....


That sounds suspiciously like w**k to me  
Almost worthy of a yellow card. 
What do you lot think?

Morning all


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> That sounds suspiciously like w**k to me
> Almost worthy of a yellow card.
> What do you lot think?
> 
> Morning all


More than suspicious,


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> That sounds suspiciously like w**k to me
> Almost worthy of a yellow card.
> What do you lot think?
> 
> Morning all



It does doesn't it.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Errrrrrr............did you quote the wrong post? Because as much as I enjoy everyone's company, frankly, no, a VERY firm NO!!!!!


HAHAHAHAHA......Yes sorry if that frightened you.
@welsh dragon .....please help me out here


----------



## monkers (24 Jun 2020)

Good morning all. A warm one here too. I went for a bimble yesterday evening, but I was just too hot - ended up a puddle of sweat, breathless and achy legs. This morning the sorry carcass is just that. More tea required before giving myself a good talking to.

Have a great day all. I'll breeze back in a bit later hoping to see some silliness to amuse me, and try not to put my foot in it again.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA......Yes sorry if that frightened you.
> @welsh dragon .....please help me out here


I shall for ever onwards envisage @PaulSB wearing pink bloomers.


----------



## FrankCrank (24 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What on earth is that?
> 
> Ah, fruit. Just googled it.


'tis the king of fruits, no less


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> I'm off to Trent Bridge to have a look at the pneumatic system on a Network Rail Stoneblower .... designed a widget to help it stop better but no one can decide where to pinch the air supply from ....
> This afternoon, refit the girls bedroom door ... as a result of their constant battles and screaming fits the door gets slammed lots .... the hinge has finally given up ....
> I've got some railway sleepers ... so a raised bed for Jules ... she struggles to get down to the flower beds these days ....


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> I shall for ever onwards envisage @PaulSB wearing pink bloomers.


As club sec I have a responsibility to maintain standards........


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> 'tis the king of fruits, no less


Is that the stuff that smells foul?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2020)

Don't bring me into his conversation. You lot are on your own.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2020)

Do we need this or is it harsh for a first offence?

⛔


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Do we need this or is it harsh for a first offence?
> 
> ⛔


Personally I'd go straight for this! We can't have talk of w**k in here!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I went for a bimble yesterday evening, but I was just too hot - ended up a puddle of sweat, breathless and achy legs.


This is what's worrying me about going for a ride today. I was already feeling the high humidity on my walk and feeling lethargic. I shall see how I feel later.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2020)

I am going for a bimble very soon. Hopefully it won't be too hot.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am going for a bimble very soon. Hopefully it won't be too hot.


At least cycling you get some air flow unless you happen to be climbing.......very slowly as I usually do! Lol


----------



## monkers (24 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Good morning all.....A very warm night, luckily I had the ceiling fan on full speed, at one point I thought the room was going to take off
> 
> Zoom quiz night tonight, got to compile 10 stinker questions, thinking cap on! ...Have a good day peeps 🌈



1 Who is the only person to have held all four great offices of state in the UK?
2 Which song is the only one to have been in the UK top ten by two different artists at the same time?
3 Whose initials are represented in the James Bond car Aston Martin DB5?
4 What were the first names of Gilbert and Sullivan?
5 Which constituency did Margaret Thatcher first contest and lose twice ?
6 What common name is given to the creature lumbricus terrestris?
7 Which town is the most easterly in the UK?
8 In what year was Charles 1st executed?
9 What SI unit of pressure is equivalent to 98.6% of one atmosphere?
10 Who was the author of the book -The Third Policeman?

I can provide the answers if you wish.

Hope there's at least one in there you can use so you can sit in the garden with a refreshing drink and listen to birdsong instead. Have a great day now.


----------



## Landsurfer (24 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


>


Sorry .... some of us where retired for some time but had to go back to work part time when we took on the children .... we're classed as "Kinship" carers, so we don't get a penny of financial support for looking after them ...  .... but their lovely kids ... at times ...

I'll take the red card ........ bye folks .....


----------



## GM (24 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> 1 Who is the only person to have held all four great offices of state in the UK?
> 2 Which song is the only one to have been in the UK top ten by two different artists at the same time?
> 3 Whose initials are represented in the James Bond car Aston Martin DB5?
> 4 What were the first names of Gilbert and Sullivan?
> ...




Thanks for that, very handy. I'll use a couple of those, I think number 2 is You've lost that loving feeling by The Righteous Brothers and Cilla Black.
Number 3, David Brown. Number 5, I think is Finchley, I could be wrong though.
Answers to all would be very handy. Thanks!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Sorry .... some of us where retired for some time but had to go back to work part time when we took on the children .... we're classed as "Kinship" carers, so we don't get a penny of financial support for looking after them ...  .... but their lovely kids ... at times ...
> 
> I'll take the red card ........ bye folks .....


Lol.........we're only teasing!


----------



## monkers (24 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Thanks for that, very handy. I'll use a couple of those, I think number 2 is You've lost that loving feeling by The Righteous Brothers and Cilla Black.
> Number 3, David Brown. Number 5, I think is Finchley, I could be wrong though.
> Answers to all would be very handy. Thanks!



1 Jim Callaghan
2 Don't Leave Me This Way (1977 - Harold Melvin & Thelma Houston).
3 David Brown
4 Sir William Schwenck Gilbert and Arthur Sullivan (many people will say George Gilbert in confusion with the architect George Gilbert Scott)
5 Dartford (Kent - 1950 & 1951 - then Margaret Roberts). She took Finchley in 1959.
6 The common earthworm.
7 Lowestoft in Suffolk.
8 30th January 1649
9 The 'bar'.
10 Flann O'Brien (real name Brian O'Nolan)

Addendum. Q2 ... you'd better make that top 20. I'm now not so sure that Thelma Houston made it into the top 10. I'll try google.

https://www.officialcharts.com/charts/singles-chart/19770213/7501/


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> 1 Who is the only person to have held all four great offices of state in the UK?
> 2 Which song is the only one to have been in the UK top ten by two different artists at the same time?
> 3 Whose initials are represented in the James Bond car Aston Martin DB5?
> 4 What were the first names of Gilbert and Sullivan?
> ...



I'd have to google all of them, I've now got a big black hole where my brain used to be.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I'd have to google all of them, I've now got a big black hole where my brain used to be.


Lol. I guessed the earthworm


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Errrrrrr............did you quote the wrong post? Because as much as I enjoy everyone's company, frankly, no, a VERY firm NO!!!!!


Was it the wellies or the bloomers that helped you decide?


----------



## Landsurfer (24 Jun 2020)

That was the hottest night of the year so far, we had the fan on at 2 this morning, all windows open and doors to help air flow and we both gave up and had a hot shower at about 0530 .... that worked !!


----------



## gavroche (24 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> 1 Jim Callaghan
> 2 Don't Leave Me This Way (1977 - Harold Melvin & Thelma Houston).
> 3 David Brown
> 4 Sir William Schwenck Gilbert and Arthur Sullivan (many people will say George Gilbert in confusion with the architect George Gilbert Scott)
> ...


I didn't know any of them but my excuse is that I am not British ah ah ! By the way, Salut tout le monde.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> 1 Who is the only person to have held all four great offices of state in the UK?
> 2 Which song is the only one to have been in the UK top ten by two different artists at the same time?
> 3 Whose initials are represented in the James Bond car Aston Martin DB5?
> 4 What were the first names of Gilbert and Sullivan?
> ...


No 6 is Hippotamus
No.7 Lowestoft
No. 9 Bar?


GM said:


> Thanks for that, very handy. I'll use a couple of those, I think number 2 is You've lost that loving feeling by The Righteous Brothers and Cilla Black.
> Number 3, David Brown. Number 5, I think is Finchley, I could be wrong though.
> Answers to all would be very handy. Thanks!


I think you are correct John.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> 1 Who is the only person to have held all four great offices of state in the UK?
> 2 Which song is the only one to have been in the UK top ten by two different artists at the same time?
> 3 Whose initials are represented in the James Bond car Aston Martin DB5?
> 4 What were the first names of Gilbert and Sullivan?
> ...


2. Radio 2! Even then it was a deliberate attempt to manipulate the charts as both were pressed by the same manufacturer. Agent and artist became aware of this and demanded that both be pressed at the same time, as per the contract. Within a week the artists position in the charts were reversed.

That's an easy one.


----------



## monkers (24 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> No 6 is Hippotamus
> No.7 Lowestoft
> No. 9 Bar?
> 
> I think you are correct John.



Hippopotamus is both the latin name and the common name from ... hippopotamus amphibius.


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Hippopotamus is both the latin name and the common name from ... hippopotamus amphibius.



It surprised me to find out, some years ago, that water horses are one of the most dangerous animals on the continent, and they kill more people than lions.


----------



## monkers (24 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> 2. Radio 2! Even then it was a deliberate attempt to manipulate the charts as both were pressed by the same manufacturer. Agent and artist became aware of this and demanded that both be pressed at the same time, as per the contract. Within a week the artists position in the charts were reversed.
> 
> That's an easy one.



They're all easy if you happen to know the answers. 

These are all random facts that relate to various episodes of my life.

1 At primary school at the age of 10, each of us were given a title for an essay. We had to spend time in the library to research and write. I was given 'The Chancellor of the Exchequer'. At the time it happened to be Sunny Jim. Later I lived in Portsmouth only then to remember that Sunny Jim was from there. I managed to find the family home from his childhood. For that essay I think I remember the only prize I ever won at school.

2 I couldn't make up my mind whether to buy the Harold Melvin or the Thelma Houston. I agonised, went to the local record shop, and bought both. My Dad said 'bloody typical, you are now officially a woman!'.

3 At the time of the oil crisis in 1973, big cars were cheap as chips - Minis sold for more than Jags. My friend Pete was a little older and a petrol head. He saw a DB5 for sale for £900 but he only had £600. He asked me for a loan of £300. I refused, instead we agreed that I would provide the £300 for a third share - so at age 16 I owned a third of a DB5 a la James Bond. Once I'd learnt to drive, he had it for two weekends out of three and I had it for the third. I even drove it on L plates on a provisional licence. It really pissed off the local constabulary!

4 My brother is 3 years older than me. He was in a school play and messed up big time getting the names of Gilbert and Sullivan wrong. The other cast were furious and he hid from them. They came across me and threw me over a wall instead. I needed 7 stitches in my head and I still have the lump.

5 I was born in Dartford, and my views on Thatcher are not for this thread. 

6 In the first week of Secondary school the biology teacher took the class for a walk in the woods within the school grounds. I came across an old upside-down wooden seed box by accident. I trod on it with the inevitable result that my foot went straight through it. He was furious, apparently this was his 'wormhouse'. He turned out to be a nasty bully. In the subsequent lessons he twisted my ears with disecting tongs, once to the point that one bled profusely. He still didn't stop, so when he bent down to bring his face down to my level to rebuke me for crying out in pain, I gave him a fat lip.

7 After passing my driving test , the next thing I did was to drive the Aston from Lands end to Lowestoft between sun down and sun up in order to beat the sun. I saw Clarkson do the same thing recently in an old episode of Top Gear.

8 Depending on your perspective, it was either a tragedy or a missed opportunity. What followed was the rule of the Cromwells, The Restoration, the Bill of Rights etc. The Bill of Rights was referenced to settle the Miller cases. Johnson intends to clip the wings of the Supreme Court which could lead to the end of the separation of power between the legislature and the judiciary. I think this signals dangerous times, though opinions will vary.

9 I can switch happily between imperial and SI units, but the bar is the worst of them. I can remember tyre pressures in psi no problem, but in bar I always have to look them up, everything seems to be one point something.

10 I read The Third Policeman when I was a teenager. It is a most peculiar of books, divides opinion between the buffs. There are footnotes on many pages from a fictitious philospher called de Selby. His theories are hilariously whacko. In one the theory is that due to electrons being in motion, that they transfer between the materials of the contacting surfaces. His evidence is the local postman, who he claims has become part bicycle while the bicycle has become part postman. His observations of the behaviour of the postman to illustrate that have remained with me all this time. 😄


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2020)

Just been down to check on the caravan and pick up a couple of things from it.
Very heavy traffic coming into the village - almost Bank Holiday levels.
Came back along the coast road.
Beaches are rammed. All car parks have 'Full' signs.
Came back for a spot of lunch, a couple of beers and a doss in the garden.
Currently showing 30°.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2020)

Good afternoon all. Back from a 17 mile bimble. 

Bloomin hot here. More traffic on the roads here although not all the shops are open yet. Some are not going to open until 1st July.


----------



## monkers (24 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good afternoon all. Back from a 17 mile bimble.
> 
> Bloomin hot here. More traffic on the roads here although not all the shops are open yet. Some are not going to open until 1st July.
> 
> ...


Great pics - wonderful countryside - looks worth visiting in future - thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2020)

It has now turned into a lovely sunny day in rainy west of Scotland.
DIL just been on for a chat. My son is in an apartment in Taiwan with an exercise bike and a computer. Has to send out for meals as not allowed out for 2 weeks quarantine. All paid for by his employer but very frustrating.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2020)

26 deg here. And tomorrow is going to be even hotter.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jun 2020)

Just in from 16.75 mile ride, very hot here at 33.5c


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2020)

Scorchio!


----------



## Drago (24 Jun 2020)

I know Boris is a cyclist and visits these hallowed pages - so, Boris, when are you going to reopen the tattoo studios?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Was it the wellies or the bloomers that helped you decide?


Wellies....... terrible for clipping in.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Sorry .... some of us where retired for some time but had to go back to work part time when we took on the children .... we're classed as "Kinship" carers, so we don't get a penny of financial support for looking after them ...  .... but their lovely kids ... at times ...
> 
> I'll take the red card ........ bye folks .....


Landsurfer it's a standing joke round here, nothing personal..........


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Personally I'd go straight for this! We can't have talk of w**k in here!
> 
> View attachment 532060



I'll leap to the defence of landsurfer. 
He's off to do some proper mechanical fettling and problem solving 👍
The fact that he's getting paid for it is a Brucie Bonus. There's lots of people who'd pay good money to fettle a railway engine. 😁


----------



## gavroche (24 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> It has now turned into a lovely sunny day in rainy west of Scotland.
> DIL just been on for a chat. My son is in an apartment in Taiwan with an exercise bike and a computer. Has to send out for meals as not allowed out for 2 weeks quarantine. All paid for by his employer but very frustrating.


Strange world. My son is going there on July 3rd and will have to spend 2 weeks in his hotel room too before moving on to his place of work, installing wind farms , only 5 miles off shore. After his 6 weeks on, he will have to spend another 2 weeks quarantine before being allowed to fly back. Like your son, he is being paid for the quarantine as well. What does your son do?


----------



## gavroche (24 Jun 2020)

Planning on going for a ride later as it is too hot at the moment , 26 degrees. Maybe at 4pm?


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Landsurfer it's a standing joke round here, nothing personal..........


I like to think we're all of an age where insults are like water off a duck's back.
We've all been there, done that and got the T shirts. 
Life's too short.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Planning on going for a ride later as it is too hot at the moment , 26 degrees. Maybe at 4pm?


30.8° here at the moment. Retired to the cool of the bungalow for a siesta.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jun 2020)

Spent the morning cooking tonight’s tea, mowing the lawns, then trimming the hedges. Very warm.
Have now caught up with this morning’s good news from Sturgeon that she plans to drop the 5 mile rule a week on Friday - thank heavens ! And better still, she intends to allow self catering holiday accommodation to open from the same date, so things are looking good for the Nethy Bridge cottage we’ve booked in August.


----------



## GM (24 Jun 2020)

Thanks for the questions and answers @monkers , I'll definitely use most of them 

Back under the chestnut tree this afternoon, a tad cooler!


----------



## Landsurfer (24 Jun 2020)

The raised beds have been parked ... it's 28 degrees here ..... the 3 girls have gone to a pool party at our friends 4 doors down and Con and I are in hiding 
Tonight has been declared Pizza, night so 4 of Aldi's finest are under the grill ready to go ... low effort feeding of the masses ...


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2020)

When I rode into town this morning I was hoping that the best shop in town the haberdabberbaddersers was going to be open. They were not. They are planning to open on 1st July.


----------



## 12boy (24 Jun 2020)

As I mentioned earlier, on Saturday we drove 300 miles round trip to spend a couple of hours picnic with our sons and their wives. Most of this trip was through the Shirley basin, 100 square miles with not much besides antelope, prairie dogs and cattle. I've enclosed a pic of the Big Empty. At one time black footed ferrets were thought extinct, but a pair were found in Meteetse Wyoming and a colony was established in the Shirley, which since their prey are prairie dogs, is doing ok. However, as I was leaving the booming metropolis of Medicine Bow, (pop 264) I began accelerating too early which resulted in a $165 ticket. This was the 3rd speeding ticket in 25 years and the second was a mile down the road from Medicine Bow about 15 years ago. Some people never learn. There is something about places like the Shirley that calls to me... I would really like to take my sheepherders wagon, getting close to completion, and spend some time out there contemplating my navel. Can't really leave my wife alone, though and doing this would not ring her bells.





In


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2020)

O




Just a tad warm in the garden, and I am in the shade.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> O
> View attachment 532125
> 
> Just a tad warm in the garden, and I am in the shade.
> View attachment 532128



That's just cruel! 
I can't imbibe until after my run this evening 🍺🍺


----------



## Drago (24 Jun 2020)

just got the phone to a mate of mine, he's old Bobby retires less than three months. at many police stations in Poshshire, and indeed the UK, there is a gym but because of the coronavirus regulations they have been closed. With the announcement from Boris that gyms will not be reopening on 4 July he was telling me that coppers all round the station are grumbling and moaning - he reckons it's great fun watching the bodybuilders panicking because they think their muscles are shrivelling up! I've got a fairly expansive free weight set up and basic bench at home so I'm all right Jack.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> just got the phone to a mate of mine, he's old Bobby retires less than three months. at many police stations in Poshshire, and indeed the UK, there is a gym but because of the coronavirus regulations they have been closed. With the announcement from Boris that gyms will not be reopening on 4 July he was telling me that coppers all round the station are grumbling and moaning - he reckons it's great fun watching the bodybuilders panicking because they think their muscles are shrivelling up! I've got a fairly expansive free weight set up and basic bench at home so I'm all right Jack.


As far as the bobbies go, the bakers have been open so the pie consumption could of been kept up.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2020)

Another horticulture question.
Just had 2 large(ish) wooden planters made for a patio area........they are approx 4' x 2'. I will put visqueen stuff in but could do with something on the base to aid drainage.
I have no polystyrene and with big stores closed not able to get any.
Loathe to put stones in because of weaight.
Any suggestions?
Does it really matter ?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> The raised beds have been parked ... it's 28 degrees here ..... the 3 girls have gone to a pool party at our friends 4 doors down and Con and I are in hiding
> Tonight has been declared Pizza, night so 4 of Aldi's finest are under the grill ready to go ... low effort feeding of the masses ...


I often get the cheapest, basic Aldi pizzas and throw a load of extras on eg extra cheese, mushroom, peppers, onion (whatever is in the fridge). Why people pay stupid money for a delivered pizza is beyond me.
Oh yes, I normally do chips to go with it.
Oh yes, a bottle of red is mandatory


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Wellies....... terrible for clipping in.


Shimano make wellies


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Shimano make wellies


As do/did Nokia


----------



## gavroche (24 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I often get the cheapest, basic Aldi pizzas and throw a load of extras on eg extra cheese, mushroom, peppers, onion (whatever is in the fridge). Why people pay stupid money for a delivered pizza is beyond me.
> Oh yes, I normally do chips to go with it.
> Oh yes, a bottle of red is mandatory


I think pizzas are grossly over rated. We very rarely have one.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2020)

Back from golf to find MrsD has been chucking up lumps. I have given her a glass of potion (brandy and port) which seems to have helped.
Anyway my planned ride is out** as I cant leave her like that (I am so tender hearted)
Boy....it was hot on that golf course.
**Tomorrow I am golfing earlier so will get a ride in about 12.30


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just been down to check on the caravan and pick up a couple of things from it.
> Very heavy traffic coming into the village - almost Bank Holiday levels.
> Came back along the coast road.
> Beaches are rammed. All car parks have 'Full' signs.
> ...


Shade temperature,


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> I think pizzas are grossly over rated. We very rarely have one.


Yes......but £1.09 from Aldi plus whatever I throw on makes a good cheap nosh for two.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Shade temperature,
> View attachment 532147


I'll see your 32 and raise you .7.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2020)

This is inside my house and in the shade with a fan going.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Strange world. My son is going there on July 3rd and will have to spend 2 weeks in his hotel room too before moving on to his place of work, installing wind farms , only 5 miles off shore. After his 6 weeks on, he will have to spend another 2 weeks quarantine before being allowed to fly back. Like your son, he is being paid for the quarantine as well. What does your son do?


Never very sure of his actual job title as he is qualified in all sorts of things and latterly was a health and safety manager on wind farm construction sites. He is in Taiwan currently working for Seimens on wind farm installation where he has been before a couple of times. He does not have to quarantine before flying back but may have to quarantine at home on return. Seimens arrange health checks on return anyway but this will not probably influence the quarantine. It took a long time to get a work permit for this visit as Taiwan seems to be one of the safer places to be currently re conavirus.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes......but £1.09 from Aldi plus whatever I throw on makes a good cheap nosh for two.


I have started using a couple of slices of my own make bread as a pizza base and then adding ketchup with raw tomato and cheese with a sprinkle of herbs and sometimes onion or garlic, whatever comes to hand. This then gets 30 minutes in the remoska and seems to work ok.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> 26 deg here. And tomorrow is going to be even hotter.


You mean I might not need the body warmer!


----------



## gavroche (24 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Never very sure of his actual job title as he is qualified in all sorts of things and latterly was a health and safety manager on wind farm construction sites. He is in Taiwan currently working for Seimens on wind farm installation where he has been before a couple of times. He does not have to quarantine before flying back but may have to quarantine at home on return. Seimens arrange health checks on return anyway but this will not probably influence the quarantine. It took a long time to get a work permit for this visit as Taiwan seems to be one of the safer places to be currently re conavirus.


Just been talking to my son and he thinks he knows yours. Does his first name start with an " N"?


----------



## FrankCrank (24 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Is that the stuff that smells foul?


I wouldn't describe it as a pleasant aroma, but also I think it's reputation is greatly exaggerated. The taste, when in season and properly ripe, is delicious, but many would disagree. Definitively the marmite of the fruit world.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Just been talking to my son and he thinks he knows yours. Does his first name start with an " N"?


It does and ends with an L. Small world.


----------



## FrankCrank (24 Jun 2020)

Reckon it's hot enough to fry an egg on your car now, couple of rashers while you're at it


----------



## gavroche (24 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> It does and ends with an L. Small world.


Small world indeed. We now have something in common.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have started using a couple of slices of my own make bread as a pizza base and then adding ketchup with raw tomato and cheese with a sprinkle of herbs and sometimes onion or garlic, whatever comes to hand. This then gets 30 minutes in the remoska and seems to work ok.


We used to do similar but with french stick. And we used a mix of tommy ketch and mayo.
BTW what is a remoska ??


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2020)

That was seriously warm. More the humidity than the actual heat. Bit of a headwind coming home too which wasn't pleasant. Just on the final matter of yards coming into my home street when two idiot youngsters came shooting off the pavement without looking straight into the side of me. Only just stayed upright. I might have called them a few nasty words!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> This is inside my house and in the shade with a fan going.
> 
> View attachment 532153


Only one pair of bloomers on tonight then?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Only one pair of bloomers on tonight then?




Yes. I may even roll the legs up a bit.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'll see your 32 and raise you .7.
> 
> View attachment 532150


Blimey, it's warm out there.
33.8c in the shade out the front.
Bet there'll be a few lobsters coming off the beach tonight!


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

@monkers, Q2: Unchained Melody.
Three artists with the same song in the UK Top Ten, 27 May 1955 - 02 June 1955.
https://www.officialcharts.com/charts/singles-chart/19550527/7501/


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Blimey, it's warm out there.
> 33.8c in the shade out the front.
> Bet there'll be a few lobsters coming off the beach tonight!
> 
> View attachment 532162


What the mercury shows, for outside.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Only one pair of bloomers on tonight then?





welsh dragon said:


> Yes. I may even roll the legs up a bit.


Over dressed again I see😄


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Over dressed again I see😄




I am very modest.


----------



## monkers (24 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> @monkers, Q2: Unchained Melody.
> Three artists with the same song in the UK Top Ten, 27 May 1955 - 02 June 1955.
> https://www.officialcharts.com/charts/singles-chart/19550527/7501/



And three for Stranger in Paradise at the same time. An ever better brain teaser for a quiz. For the sake of pure pedantry, this doesn't undo my question which asked for when there were two - but your point is well made. 

@GM maybe include the year 1977 if you use that question, just for extra safety.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> And three for Stranger in Paradise at the same time. An ever better brain teaser for a quiz. For the sake of pure pedantry, this doesn't undo my question which asked for when there were two - but your point is well made.
> 
> @GM maybe include the year 1977 if you use that question, just for extra safety.


To be fair, I did say Radio 2, where Jimmy Young was a DJ. 11:00 - 13:00, Monday to Friday. 

T'was the song I had in mind when answering.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Over dressed again I see😄


They will be her summer ones.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> To be fair, I did say Radio 2, where Jimmy Young was a DJ. 11:00 - 13:00, Monday to Friday.
> 
> T'was the song I had in mind when answering.


And whats the recipe today Jim?


----------



## monkers (24 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> To be fair, I did say Radio 2, where Jimmy Young was a DJ. 11:00 - 13:00, Monday to Friday.
> 
> T'was the song I had in mind when answering.



I did wonder about the Radio 2 reference but didn't quite understand why it was there. I have never followed the charts, it was just the quandry for me of which to buy. A few months ago, Pointless was on the TV and I heard Richard Osmond say that Don't Leave Me this Way was the only example of the same song being in the top ten by two different artists. My other chicken sh1t excuse is 1955 - I wasn't born. 

I'm glad GM has at least had the chance to drop or amend the question before putting in his quiz.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jun 2020)

Went for a little spin around Midlothian this afternoon, 24 degrees, I certainly couldn’t have coped with the temps I’m seeing from you folk down south today.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2020)

Quizzes now eh. Have you lot nothing better to do than lounge about while I'm bringing in the harvest?

That and posting pics of impossibly young looking retirees drinking beer..........I'll get a complex......


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2020)

Phew! what a day I really enjoyed it, rehydrating begins shortly.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2020)

Wow. Now really scorchio on my house


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We used to do similar but with french stick. And we used a mix of tommy ketch and mayo.
> BTW what is a remoska ??


Look in Lakeland catalogue for full description. It is a cooker using heat from the lid and low wattage which is much favoured by caravan and motorhome users. We have had one for many years and when at one point we lived in our camper for about 3 winter months due to family illness it was in daily use. It is extremely versatile and the only thing I found it not good for is eggs. I use it for grilling mostly at home.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2020)

It's 32C in the shade in my backyard but only 19C indoors - the joy of a stone built cottage, cool in summer, toasty in winter.

Mrs P has made broccoli and Stilton quiche for tea. Yummy.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> I did wonder about the Radio 2 reference but didn't quite understand why it was there. I have never followed the charts, it was just the quandry for me of which to buy. A few months ago, Pointless was on the TV and I heard Richard Osmond say that Don't Leave Me this Way was the only example of the same song being in the top ten by two different artists. My other chicken sh1t excuse is 1955 - I wasn't born.
> 
> I'm glad GM has at least had the chance to drop or amend the question before putting in his quiz.


Go forward two weeks and Liberace came in at No.20, making it four in the Top Twenty, with the same song.

You should get in touch with them and point out he got it wrong.


----------



## monkers (24 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Go forward two weeks and Liberace came in at No.20, making it four in the Top Twenty, with the same song.
> 
> You should get in touch with them and point out he got it wrong.


Ah, but did he?😄

You've yet to show me an example of the same song being in the charts at the same time by TWO different artists, You have, admittedly most impressively, given examples of two threes and now a four. But where is the example of another two? In defence of Richard Osman, he may have said 'in the top ten' but I admit I am unsure, but it's been fun.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Ah, but did he?😄
> 
> You've yet to show me an example of the same song being in the charts at the same time by TWO different artists, You have, admittedly most impressively, given examples of two threes and now a four. But where is the example of another two? In defence of Richard Osman, he may have said 'in the top ten' but I admit I am unsure, but it's been fun.


Cherry Pink And Apple Blossom White
&
Under The Bridges Of Paris

https://www.officialcharts.com/charts/singles-chart/19550520/7501/
https://www.officialcharts.com/charts/singles-chart/19550513/7501/


UK Top 40 chart dated 16 January 1965:
The Righteous Brothers' "You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin'" debuted at No.35 on the on the same chart a rival version by Cilla Black debuted at No.28.



1963, Brian Poole and The Tremeloes had a Top 10 hit with 'Twist & Shout', while the Number 2 slot was taken by The Beatles 'Twist and Shout' EP.


----------



## gavroche (24 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That was seriously warm. More the humidity than the actual heat. Bit of a headwind coming home too which wasn't pleasant. Just on the final matter of yards coming into my home street when two idiot youngsters came shooting off the pavement without looking straight into the side of me. Only just stayed upright. I might have called them a few nasty words!
> 
> View attachment 532159
> 
> ...


Nice bike. Is it a Bianchi?


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Jun 2020)

Evening all. Mrs exlaser and I decided to load up our hybrids and go and do the Tissington trail today . My god it was hot and harder work than I was expecting lol. The views, picnic and the ice cream made up for it . At least doing this made us feel we were on holiday 😂😂


----------



## monkers (24 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Cherry Pink And Apple Blossom White
> &
> Under The Bridges Of Paris
> 
> ...



Oh good digging!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Nice bike. Is it a Bianchi?


No, a Specialized Ruby.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Oh good digging!


It keeps him off the streets......


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> It keeps him off the streets......


T'ain't dark yet.
Another is the Beatles number Michelle,
No 1 for the Overlanders and
No11 for David and Jonathon 
Same week 13th Januay 1966.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Ah, but did he?😄
> 
> *You've yet to show me an example of the same song being in the charts at the same time by TWO different artists,* You have, admittedly most impressively, given examples of two threes and now a four. But where is the example of another two? In defence of Richard Osman, he may have said 'in the top ten' but I admit I am unsure, but it's been fun.


Are you saying Jimmy Young, All Hibbler and Led Baxter were the all the same person?


----------



## monkers (24 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Are you saying Jimmy Young, All Hibbler and Led Baxter were the all the same person?





No. I assume they are three people rather than two. I'm very happy to concede that the premise of the question could be wrong. That will at least enable you to enjoy your evening if nothing else. I doubt that GM used the question, so no harm done.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> No. I assume they are three people rather than two. I'm very happy to concede that the premise of the question could be wrong. That will at least enable you to enjoy your evening if nothing else. I doubt that GM used the question, so no harm done.



I can see arguments next time, if he did use it. You might have to pedal a bit quicker, for longer.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2020)

Rehydration finished.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Rehydration finished.


Next time you're being force fed, just remember it's against your human rights, against the Geneva Convention and you should rely on the mammalian diving response to save you.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another horticulture question.
> Just had 2 large(ish) wooden planters made for a patio area........they are approx 4' x 2'. I will put visqueen stuff in but could do with something on the base to aid drainage.
> I have no polystyrene and with big stores closed not able to get any.
> Loathe to put stones in because of weaight.
> ...


It doesn't really matter but it would be better if you could add something for drainage. 

White goods, TVs etc often come wrapped in polystyrene - buy a new TV!! More seriously try popping in to Currys/PC World and asking for some. I bet they have skips full of the stuff.

Depending on what your growing in them could you put in a false bottom so only, say, 75% of the planter is used. Some holes in the false base would allow drainage.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It doesn't really matter but it would be better if you could add something for drainage.
> 
> White goods, TVs etc often come wrapped in polystyrene - buy a new TV!! More seriously try popping in to Currys/PC World and asking for some. I bet they have skips full of the stuff.
> 
> Depending on what your growing in them could you put in a false bottom so only, say, 75% of the planter is used. Some holes in the false base would allow drainage.


Wonder what he did with the packing from the dishwasher.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2020)

Nighty night.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It doesn't really matter but it would be better if you could add something for drainage.
> 
> White goods, TVs etc often come wrapped in polystyrene - buy a new TV!! More seriously try popping in to Currys/PC World and asking for some. I bet they have skips full of the stuff.
> 
> Depending on what your growing in them could you put in a false bottom so only, say, 75% of the planter is used. Some holes in the false base would allow drainage.


Have put a false bottom in and it will have drainage holes etc.
Currys etc not open.
Me thinks I will have to go the old/proper way


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wonder what he did with the packing from the dishwasher.


Fitter took it away


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have put a false bottom in and it will have drainage holes etc.
> Currys etc not open.
> Me thinks I will have to go the old/proper way


Try one of the supermarkets.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nighty night.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have put a false bottom in and it will have drainage holes etc.
> Currys etc not open.
> Me thinks I will have to go the old/proper way


Sorry. Stupid of me. We had a washing machine from Curry's recently but I had forgotten I bought it online.


----------



## derrick (24 Jun 2020)

I just bought myself a BMX, Could be fun.


----------



## gavroche (25 Jun 2020)

Too hot, can't sleep.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Too hot, can't sleep.


Go on a night* ride!

*Early morning ride


----------



## gavroche (25 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Go on a night* ride!
> 
> *Early morning ride
> [/QUOTE
> i did 26 miles earlier at 5pm.. I am on recovery time now, beside, I don't do night riding, the wolf might get me.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> i did 26 miles earlier at 5pm.. I am on recovery time now, beside, I don't do night riding, the wolf might get me.


You have many wolves out, letalone cycling, round near you?


----------



## gavroche (25 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You have many wolves out, letalone cycling, round near you?


Yeh the hills are full of them, and bears too and don't mention the sheep, they are the worse, they don't understand the Highway Code and walk on the roads as if they owned them. Better off in bed at this time of night, at least I can reflect on my ride, it might send me to sleep.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Yeh the hills are full of them, and bears too and don't mention the sheep, they are the worse, they don't understand the Highway Code and walk on the roads as if they owned them. Better off in bed at this time of night, at least I can reflect on my ride, it might send me to sleep.


Ewe could be right about those sheep though,


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2020)

Morning all, fence erecting is the job for me today, have fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

Morning. I wasn't feeling great after yesterday's ride. I struggle in this humid heat so couldn't shake off a headache even after having loads to drink so cleared off to bed not long after 9pm. Didn't sleep much but just nice to get the eyes shut. Warm again already. I will have a walk while it's reasonably cool outside. If I do ride today it will be short and slow.


----------



## Drago (25 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

Managed to sleep ok despite the heat. Planning on not moving around much today.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Jun 2020)

I have just risen too ,bit later than intended ,I think due too very hot 100 K yesterday. Now mug of strong tea and then atack the jungle that is the end of my garden.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Struggled on my run yesterday evening, only managed one lap of the lake, but that gave me more time to play with my granddaughter 😁❤️
I think that tolerance to the heat must diminish with age, it's easier to cope with the cold. 
Looks like another scorcher with 28 degrees here on the South Coast 🌞🌞 Scorchio🌞
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🚲🚶🍺


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2020)

Good morning. It's a beautiful morning, 19C outside but a deliciously cool 16C indoors. Our forecast ranges from 24C at 10.00 to 28C at 4.00pm - that's OK.

Slept well last night but up three times for a pee, lots of water yesterday and getting old.

The calf seems to have recovered. A very gentle ride on Monday and had no feeling while riding or the last two days resting. Meeting the guys and gals at 9.00. Sun barrier on!

Did our third hedgehog release last night. "Glassy" had gone in about five minutes.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2020)

Good morning. Already 21 Deg inside my house. I have all the doors and windows open already. A day for doing anything very slowly I think.

Have a good day and stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jun 2020)

Morning all, 13 degrees and misty at the moment, forecast to climb to 25 degrees once the sun comes out. Yesterday we had a lovely balmy evening but I do find it hard to sleep going to bed when it’s still 20 degrees. Grateful for this morning’s coolness.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2020)

What a night that was!!!! Soooo hot.
Like PaulSB our house walls are very thick/solid so the lounge never gets overly hot but the bedroom does (Classic, thats weather type hot).
I seem to have got into a Mo type cycle where I wake up too early but then I am knackered by 20.30. Last night I stayed up to watch the footy plus interviews. Didn't wake till 06.45 today which was good.
Golf this morning which tbh I am not looking forward to. Also meeting a mate for a ride at 1300.....am I totally mad??
MrsD seems to be better after yesterdays upchucking so we may get that BBQ later.
Have a goid, safe day folk.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2020)

....Hi


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. 
A hot sweaty night here, and already very warm. A nice cool shower when I arise.


----------



## pawl (25 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> Yeh the hills are full of them, and bears too and don't mention the sheep, they are the worse, they don't understand the Highway Code and walk on the roads as if they owned them. Better off in bed at this time of night, at least I can reflect on my ride, it might send me to sleep.





Hills round here are much nicer there full of the Sound Of Music


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

A day to avoid the beaches judging by the sound of the amount of traffic heading that way.
Our beach car park was full by 11am yesterday and was still full at 7pm. That's busier than at the height of the season! Hopefully, things will tail off a bit once the initial 'escape lockdown' frenzy has settled down.
So glad that I booked our 3 weeks away, in the caravan, well before the sites were told they could open. Most sites are fully booked now.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Hills round here are much nicer there full of the Sound Of Music



Hills round here are mostly filled with the sound of panting cyclists,  I'm planning to head for Willoughby this morning, mostly a rolling route, just Mill hill and Huningham hill that qualify


----------



## The Rover (25 Jun 2020)

Morning.

Im nearly a full time member of the team, my proposed retirement date is 31st July.
Retired at 47 and 7/8s. 
I’ve had to have umpteen operations and other issues to get to this position so I don’t really consider myself lucky but I’ll be making the most of it!

onwards and upwards..


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2020)

The Rover said:


> Morning.
> 
> Im nearly a full time member of the team, my proposed retirement date is 31st July.
> Retired at 47 and 7/8s.
> ...



You're more than welcome. Just don't mention the W word.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2020)

The Rover said:


> Morning.
> 
> Im nearly a full time member of the team, my proposed retirement date is 31st July.
> Retired at 47 and 7/8s.
> ...




Welcome aboard.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2020)

I have opened all the doors and windows, shut the curtains and have a fan going already.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have opened all the doors and windows, shut the curtains and have a fan going already.


Blimey! @Dave7 got round there quick!


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jun 2020)

Up at 0630 and a nice looking morning. Washing machine on while having breakfast for an early start. Coffee done and ready to go. Flashes of lightening and thunder followed by heavy rain so change of plan. Good job I have a tumble drier as no point in putting anything out to dry outside.
However facebook tells me The Glass Barn will be restocked with bacon, hams and hopefully black pudding at 1100 this morning so need to get revved up to get there promptly before it is all gone.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

I changed my mind about walking and decided to have an early spin instead while it was still relatively cool. Over across to my old village and stopped for a lovely catch up with one of the increasingly few people I still know from growing up there. 

Weetabix time now. If I want any more exercise I can have a leisurely stroll later.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2020)

We could be in for some stormy weather this afternoon.


----------



## GM (25 Jun 2020)

Morning all... Up early to put the towel out on the sunbed, pretending I'm on the Med . Back to bed with a cup of  and do the daily Sudoku challenge until 8.30. Out shortly with Alan🐶 for a run, Alan not me!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Hills round here are much nicer there full of the Sound Of Music


Would that be what they mean by the rhythm of the night, or is that something else.


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2020)

2 x 3 foot deep fence post holes dug so far and 1 to go, the thermometer thingy attached to the fence I am working next too is saying 32 whatevers, it is very nearly beer time. I think maybe I did not choose the best day this week for digging holes and putting up fencing, but I seldom get things right so no need to change the habits of a lifetime.


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2020)




----------



## monkers (25 Jun 2020)

Good morning all.

It's another hotty here already. Yesterday was very hot indeed. I went out for a bimble with Danni yesterday. Being nearly 15 years younger she's always eager to press on these days - it was a bit of a swelterer last night even though it was after 8. 

There were hoards down at the beach, long ill-disciplined queues for ice cream etc, not even observing the 1m rule - absolute madness. As locals we can't get into the shops due to the number of tourists here.

Too hot for a bimble or anything, so no plans today.

@GM
I hope you didn't use that controversial question and end up with a virtual scrap on Zoom last night.  How did it go though?


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> 2 x 3 foot deep fence post holes dug so far and 1 to go, the thermometer thingy attached to the fence I am working next too is saying 32 whatevers, it is very nearly beer time. I think maybe I did not choose the best day this week for digging holes and putting up fencing, but I seldom get things right so no need to change the habits of a lifetime.


The thermometer at my back widow says 12.9C here and 19.4C inside where I am now with lightening flashes getting more frequent and accompanying thunder getting closer.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

Forget ferry across the Mersey, there's a whale just gone over.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Forget ferry across the Mersey, there's a whale just gone over.


I think that might be a whaley big porkie!


----------



## Poacher (25 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Forget ferry across the Mersey, there's a whale just gone over.





Mo1959 said:


> I think that might be a whaley big porkie!


Beluga?


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2020)

The thermo thing is now showing 38 and two Chinooks have just flown over at a very low level, they must have seen me the least they could have done is stopped and helped for a few minutes.


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Forget ferry across the Mersey, there's a whale just gone over.




Just seen a picture of it,


----------



## monkers (25 Jun 2020)

Poacher said:


> Beluga?



I hear David Walliams has taken up wild water swimming again, but that could be an unrelated incident.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

Poacher said:


> Beluga?


No need to swear!


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2020)

Must be low on stock, just been on the net looking for a knotted hankerchief and cannot find one for sale, plenty of not knotted one's but they will not stay on me ed.


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2020)

Poacher said:


> Beluga?



That is what I have in my sandwiches.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

Poacher said:


> Beluga?


Aye


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think that might be a whaley big porkie!


It's not. It even went back up the Mersey.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2020)

Stopped by the duckpond in Willoughby, no ducks about but plenty of dragon flies, bright, hot and windy so far, its been a hard morning so far.


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2020)

I am melting.


----------



## Drago (25 Jun 2020)

24.5C here in the shade. Even allowing a degree or two for the house and nearby concrete radiating, that's still a helluva temp for not yet 11am.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Stopped by the duckpond in Willoughby, *no ducks about *but plenty of dragon flies, bright, hot and windy so far, its been a hard morning so far.


It's not their sort of weather though!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> 24.5C here in the shade. Even allowing a degree or two for the house and nearby concrete radiating, that's still a helluva temp for not yet 11am.


Shade temperature inside at the back of the house, sun has yet to break the shadows there.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2020)

Not bad here. Opening the doors and windows and closing the curtains early and getting the fan going seems to be working. 23 deg in my living room but thats better than 30 deg, and There is a breeze as well.


----------



## Drago (25 Jun 2020)

Chez Drago is a bungalow, which means a lot of roof area in relation to the volume. This means the sun bakes the place dry. Lounge, dining room and the 2 occupied bedrooms all have ceiling fans, which are currently spinning away. It sounds like a DC3 is taxi'ing ready for take off!


----------



## Landsurfer (25 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I often get the cheapest, basic Aldi pizzas and throw a load of extras on eg extra cheese, mushroom, peppers, onion (whatever is in the fridge). Why people pay stupid money for a delivered pizza is beyond me.
> Oh yes, I normally do chips to go with it.
> Oh yes, a bottle of red is mandatory


 Thats what we do ... then we play build a pizza with the children .....


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2020)

35.4c outside and 26.3c inside....who needs clothes


----------



## Landsurfer (25 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Chez Drago is a bungalow, which means a lot of roof area in relation to the volume. This means the sun bakes the place dry. Lounge, dining room and the 2 occupied bedrooms all have ceiling fans, which are currently spinning away. It sounds like a DC3 is taxi'ing ready for take off!


Bedroom free standing fan on from 2300hrs to 0500hrs this morning .... that was nice .....


----------



## Landsurfer (25 Jun 2020)

Took the daughter into Rotherham town centre this morning to get her benefits from the bank. I'd not been into the town centre for years .... ghost town populated by people that looked they had been used for medical experiments .... really sad. 
She knew most people around from her substance abuse clinic. 
The vast majority of shops closed and boarded up.
Horrible .....


----------



## GM (25 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> @GM
> I hope you didn't use that controversial question and end up with a virtual scrap on Zoom last night.  How did it go though?




Another great night with the Zoom, a few beers were had and a good laugh. I used 5 of your questions which got them all thinking, they eventually got them right with a few clues. 

Back from the park now trying to keep cool, poor Alan is totally whacked out sounding more like a tractor than a whippet!

Think I'll give the digging a miss today, Screenman has convinced me!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2020)

It didn't take much for me to decide to do sod all today Inside or out.


----------



## Landsurfer (25 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It didn't take much for me to decide to do sod all today Inside or out.


My primary task for the day is to erect a gazebo over the swimming pool so the children don't burn like their pizzas last night.


----------



## gavroche (25 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It didn't take much for me to decide to do sod all today Inside or out.


The problem with doing sod all all day is that you are not tired when you go to bed and then can't sleep. Add a hot bedroom and the problem is magnified.


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 35.4c outside and 26.3c inside....who needs clothes



The neighbours, not a pretty sight.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2020)

I wont be riding today. Back from golf and I am totally knackered. Riding would be crazy.
But this beer is nice


----------



## Drago (25 Jun 2020)

Entered a state of near suspended animation as I reduce all movement to keep cool.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jun 2020)

Sun is now out and the outside temperature has risen to a very pleasant 19.7. I can live with that.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Sun is now out and the outside temperature has risen to a very pleasant 19.7. I can live with that.


Really strong easterly breeze picking up here now. This would have been a much better day for the ride I did yesterday. I would have got a blow home instead of toiling into a headwind.


----------



## El_Catrine (25 Jun 2020)

Hi all - first time poster!

I've been lurking for a while and have been cycling for about six weeks. Starting to get into a groove.

Took my pension last year (56) and now only do a few days consultancy work (about 20 a year!) 

How do you while away those lazy days?

- Some days are better than others. The lockdown was a pain as I had loads of plans that we had to put on hold. I'm into photography and now cycling. However, part of the retirement plan was that we downsized so now I've got loads of DIY to do.

How do you cope financially?

- We will have to be careful but will cope. Major capital expenses are a killer.

When did you retire? - Last year at 56.

Is retirement what you expected?

- The winter was awful and I did find it hard to get through. As I said earlier lots of plans that Covid scuppered. I'm treating retirement as a long term plan. Potentially retired for a long term so I can change my plans as I go along.
- Finding fellow retirees with similar hobbies has been hander than I thought.


How long did you take to adjust? - About 20 minutes. Seriously the thought of going back into full time employment gives me the "fear"


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2020)

Just got back from a 5 mile ride to the shops. It's fine whilst on the move, but the moment you stop it is like sitting in a furnace. I'm at home now dripping.


----------



## Landsurfer (25 Jun 2020)

This time in 2018 i was doing the LEJOG with the WIMPS band of brothers and sisters .... the weather was this hot all the time ...except for the 2nd July in Scotland ..... so, so hot .... 70 - 80 miles a day ..... it was a wonderful experience ..... the 1st July was my 60th birthday .. what a way to spend it ... amazing ....


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2020)

15.3 mile ride in 00:59:28


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2020)

Outside is now 30 deg. Inside is 27 deg. I am not moving at all.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Jun 2020)

Now it's 29 degrees here. 
Mad dogs and Englishmen can go out in the noonday sun if they want to. I'm I doors and staying here. 
Went out for 40 miles at 7.30 and that's enough outdoors for one day.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> The neighbours, not a pretty sight.


Yeah, I don't like my neighbours either


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Outside is now 30 deg. Inside is 27 deg. I am not moving at all.


Outside now is 36.9c indoors 27c


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Outside is now 30 deg. Inside is 27 deg. I am not moving at all.


I've decided the same. Stuck the PJ's on so I can't really!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've decided the same. Stuck the PJ's on so I can't really!




I think I may Have to have a snooze.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2020)

I got back a little over half an hour ago, Willoughby and back 55 miles ridden. My Good Lady was up and about early today and that gave me the chance to get out early, meant I'd done the bulk of the ride before the temperature seriously got going, the breeze got stronger the longer the ride went on, the last few miles into Willoughby were a slog, but on the way back I got the other side of Sawbridge and turned right to cross Grandborough Fields then found I'd got a tail wind all the way to the Broadwell turn, I then had periods when I was flying before the wind all the way to Coventry, when I turned off the Binley road onto Hipswell Highway I turned into the breeze for a final slog home.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think I may Have to have a snooze.


I wish. Next door is out the back and one of the mutts is howling!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jun 2020)

Just remembered a sight from my ride this morning, a young woman waiting at a bus stop wearing a fur trimmed parka like coat.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've decided the same. Stuck the PJ's on so I can't really!


Surely you will need a shower and a change of PJs before bed.
I had a cool shower about 2000 last night...that helped me sleep


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2020)

Just hit 37.4c here


----------



## 12boy (25 Jun 2020)

I installed an attic 15 years ago that also required adding 4 large louvers to the attic wall. With the windows open it changes all the air in the house in about 15 minutes. Probably more importantly it gets the 60C air out of the attic which otherwise would keep the entire house warm. Early in the am another 30 minutes or so keep the house cool for a long time. We got along this way for many years, but when my wife hit menopause I got her central air which is nice but costs much less to run combined with the attic fan. Exercising in the heat requires lots of water and electrolyte replacement which I resolve with Gatoraid. In time you do adjust... last night it was 24C and I had to go outside where it was 30C becaus I was uncomfortably cold. In February we keep the place at 22C and it seems very toasty. My brother and sister in law live in southern Mexico and if itsc


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Another great night with the Zoom, a few beers were had and a good laugh. I used 5 of your questions which got them all thinking, they eventually got them right with a few clues.
> 
> Back from the park now trying to keep cool, poor Alan is totally whacked out sounding more like a tractor than a whippet!
> 
> Think I'll give the digging a miss today, *Screenman has convinced me!*


Did it require much effort on his part?


----------



## pawl (25 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Would that be what they mean by the rhythm of the night, or is that something else.





Julie Andrews The Sound Of Music The hills are alive with the sound of music.With songs they have sung for a thousand years blah blah Can’t remember the rest of the words 

Or how a about I Talk To The Trees 🌲 That's why there taking me away.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2020)

At a party many years ago and we noticed that our mate had disappeared, we found him 20 minutes later, flat on his face on the lawn out the back counting the blades of grass.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Outside is now 30 deg. Inside is 27 deg. I am not moving at all.


Start moving and you'll make it warmer.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jun 2020)

27 degrees in the lounge, hotter outside. 
Chinook just went over probably taking a few lads from Hamworthy for an afternoon swim 🏊🏊


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> At a party many years ago and we noticed that our mate had disappeared, we found him 20 minutes later, flat on his face on the lawn out the back counting the blades of grass.


How many?


----------



## pawl (25 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Hills round here are mostly filled with the sound of panting cyclists,  I'm planning to head for Willoughby this morning, mostly a rolling route, just Mill hill and Huningham hill that qualify





dave r said:


> Hills round here are mostly filled with the sound of panting cyclists,  I'm planning to head for Willoughby this morning, mostly a rolling route, just Mill hill and Huningham hill that qualify






Went out at 8 30 Full of good intentions To do my 35 mile loop.Nice cooling breeze to start with.After about 22 miles I felt as if I was being roasted alive.Decided to bail Finished with 25 miles.It took me a bit by surprise how quickly it heated up


My remedy for feeling knackered A chocolate milkshake and two cans of coke out the fridge.

Oh where has the exuberance of youth gone?🏃‍♂️🏃‍♂️🏃‍♂️👩‍🦯🚶🏻‍♂️


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Went out at 8 30 Full of good intentions To do my 35 mile loop.Nice cooling breeze to start with.After about 22 miles I felt as if I was being roasted alive.Decided to bail Finished with 25 miles.It took me a bit by surprise how quickly it heated up
> 
> 
> My remedy for feeling knackered A chocolate milkshake and two cans of coke out the fridge.
> ...



Well done, it was tough out there today, I dehydrated a little this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jun 2020)

Just had an email from the council. 

They've declared a " Major incident and multi agency emergency" 

Here's part of the message, sorry if it is a bit long. 


"A major incident has been declared after thousands of people defied advice to stay away and descended on BCP Council beaches on the hottest day of the year so far. 

A multi-agency emergency response has now been activated to co-ordinate resources across the area to tackle the issues. 

Council Leader Vikki Slade said: “We are absolutely appalled at the scenes witnessed on our beaches, particularly at Bournemouth and Sandbanks, in the last 24-48 hours. The irresponsible behaviour and actions of so many people is just shocking and our services are stretched to the absolute hilt trying to keep everyone safe. We have had no choice now but to declare a major incident and initiate an emergency response.” 

Services were left completely overstretched as visitors arrived in large volumes resulting in widespread problems of illegal parking, excessive waste, anti-social behaviour, gridlock on roads and prohibited overnight camping. 

BCP Council issued 558 parking enforcement fines – the highest on record – and responded to many reports of cars parking and causing an obstruction. 

Roads in and out of the area were heavily congested into the early hours. 

Crews received widespread abuse and intimidation as they attempted to empty overflowing bins on the seafront. In the stretch between just the piers, eight tonnes of waste was collected yesterday on the second collection run of the day. This morning, a further 33 tons of waste was removed along the full stretch of coastline.

There were also a number of incidents reported which involved excessive alcohol and fights. 

Additional police patrols have now been brought in, security put in place to protect refuse crews and additional parking enforcement implemented to support the management of car parks and ticketing. 

Signage urging people that the conurbation is full are now in use, including on approach roads. 

Overnight campers were evicted and further patrols by seafront ranger staff will be put in place. 

Public health messaging has gone out to ensure people stay hydrated especially if stuck in long traffic queues"

My mind is well and truly boggled, what is the matter with people 🙄


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

The heat has got to them!


----------



## pawl (25 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Well done, it was tough out there today, I dehydrated a little this morning.




Certainly was. I don’t think I have ever drunk a full bottle of rehydration liquid In such a short distance


----------



## Captain Sensible (25 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just had an email from the council.
> 
> They've declared a " Major incident and multi agency emergency"
> 
> ...



“The British public displaying their common sense” , now where have we heard that?


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just had an email from the council.
> 
> They've declared a " Major incident and multi agency emergency"
> 
> ...


Just been reading that  soon be back to lockdown in the south again and more deaths


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Jun 2020)

@Tenkaykev 
You have my sympathy. We live on the W Lancs coast and have the same problems. 200 at a beach rave last night.

Every weekend cars parked anywhere and everywhere. Parking wardens are coining it. 

Local pinewood have been on fire twice after barbeques. 

The mentality beggars belief.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Certainly was. I don’t think I have ever drunk a full bottle of rehydration liquid In such a short distance



I just take water, the problem is that the cafe's are shut so there's limited opportunities to top up a water bottle.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I just take water, the problem is that the cafe's are shut so there's limited opportunities to top up a water bottle.


Petrol stations😊


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Petrol stations😊



Or buy bottled water from the village shop as I pass through, something I've done before.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Jun 2020)

Yup, except village shops tend to have long queues outside.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2020)

El_Catrine said:


> Hi all - first time poster!
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and have been cycling for about six weeks. Starting to get into a groove.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the doss house. 
If you look back over the thread, most of your questions have already been answered.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2020)

It's gorn black as yer 'at out there and looking very thundery.
Sounds like there's a mass exodus from the beach,


----------



## 12boy (25 Jun 2020)

In my post earlier I meant to say I had installed an attic fan not merely an attic. Apologies for that.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2020)

El_Catrine said:


> Hi all - first time poster!
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and have been cycling for about six weeks. Starting to get into a groove.
> 
> ...


Welcome @El_Catrine.
Most have retired early, not all, myself included, but I had a year in which I knew I was going to pack it in. 44 years on the railways in my case, aged 62. The finances looked good, no debts, kids grown up and gone.
I, from the start have a focus to each day, also have various hobbies and interests. Get out on your bike as much as you can. Stay away from daytime telly.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Stay away from daytime telly.


That's one thing that has never tempted me, apart from sporting stuff like the Olympics, Wimbledon and Tour de France. Even then, if the weather is nice, I am inclined not to bother.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jun 2020)

We’ve caught up, well, almost. Thermometer now reading 27. Not looking forward to trying to sleep.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That's one thing that has never tempted me, apart from sporting stuff like the Olympics, Wimbledon and Tour de France. Even then, if the weather is nice, I am inclined not to bother.



My Good Lady has the day time telly on constantly, I can hear it in the back ground all the time I'm in, I have no interest in it, if I want to listen to music I have to use headphones.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We’ve caught up, well, almost. Thermometer now reading 27. Not looking forward to trying to sleep.


Me neither.........I don't sleep well at the best of times. Hoping this breeze keeps up a bit longer but it's inclined to drop as the evening goes on usually.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That's one thing that has never tempted me, apart from sporting stuff like the Olympics, Wimbledon and Tour de France. Even then, if the weather is nice, I am inclined not to bother.


Same here Mo, 
We have a Telly but watch very little apart from our addiction to University Challenge and Only Connect. ( I get the very occasional answer correct , though Mrs Tenkay is a bit of a brain box.
We both love the TDF and were fortunate in that our Daughter in Leeds lives close to the route of Le Grand Depart so we watched a couple of stages zoom by :-)
I tend to doze off if I watch it live on the telly so we watch the Channel 4 coverage a day behind. That way we get to fast forward the interminable Ad breaks.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady has the day time telly on constantly, I can hear it in the back ground all the time I'm in, I have no interest in it, if I want to listen to music I have to use headphones.


She's not in the best of health though is she? Must be good to pass the time for her.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2020)

Constant rumbling of thunder at the moment but no rain.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We have a Telly but watch very little apart from our addiction to University Challenge and Only Connect. ( I get the very occasional answer correct , though Mrs Tenkay is a bit of a brain box.


I get the odd answer on University Challenge but I find Only Connect really difficult......just doesn't suit my brain I think!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jun 2020)

El_Catrine said:


> Hi all - first time poster!
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and have been cycling for about six weeks. Starting to get into a groove.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard @El_Catrine !
I’m quite new to this game too, stopped working last year, started posting here a few weeks ago.
I watch lots of daytime tv but not in the daytime.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2020)

El_Catrine said:


> Hi all - first time poster!
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and have been cycling for about six weeks. Starting to get into a groove.
> 
> ...


I have been a dosser for some time. I mess around, cycle and generally put up with the rabble on this thread. They are a motley crew that's for sure.


----------



## GM (25 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did it require much effort on his part?





....Not much, a wise decision!


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2020)

El_Catrine said:


> Hi all - first time poster!
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and have been cycling for about six weeks. Starting to get into a groove.
> 
> ...


Hi and  I've been retired for 31 years and so far it's been OK.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

I’m having a mug of tea for a change. Haven’t had tea for months. Usually coffee or Barleycup for my hot drinks. They say a hot cup of tea is actually supposed to cool you down in the heat. I shall see.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Constant rumbling of thunder at the moment but no rain.


Just seen that on the lightening website, it's moving north the Welsh Dragon Land


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just seen that on the lightening website, it's moving north the Welsh Dragon Land



Ooh. Lovely. Bring it on.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just seen that on the lightening website, it's moving north the Welsh Dragon Land


It wouldn’t dare!


----------



## GM (25 Jun 2020)

El_Catrine said:


> Hi all - first time poster!
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and have been cycling for about six weeks. Starting to get into a groove.
> 
> ...




 I was a workaholic until I saw the light at 68, now the thought of w**k sends shivers down my spine. You'll cope fine I'm sure!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> I was a workaholic until I saw the light at 68, now the thought of w**k sends shivers down my spine. You'll cope fine I'm sure!


I’ve never been a workaholic! In fact, if truth be told, I am a lazy beggar.......the most effort I put into anything is my cycling!


----------



## GM (25 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Same here Mo,
> We have a Telly but watch very little apart from our addiction to University Challenge and Only Connect. ( I get the very occasional answer correct , though Mrs Tenkay is a bit of a brain box.
> We both love the TDF and were fortunate in that our Daughter in Leeds lives close to the route of Le Grand Depart so we watched a couple of stages zoom by :-)
> I tend to doze off if I watch it live on the telly so we watch the Channel 4 coverage a day behind. That way we get to fast forward the interminable Ad breaks.




Countdown is my daytime TV, very tempted to be a contestant, but SWMBO has given me strict orders not to even think about it!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Countdown is my daytime TV, very tempted to be a contestant, but SWMBO has given me strict orders not to even think about it!


I used to watch that at one time and enjoyed it. What time of day is it on now?


----------



## GM (25 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve never been a workaholic! In fact, if truth be told, I am a lazy beggar.......the most effort I put into anything is my cycling!




I would even go as far to say I was a more of a workaholic than Screenman! 




Mo1959 said:


> I used to watch that at one time and enjoyed it. What time of day is it on now?




Normally about 2.15. I record it so I can go out in the afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Countdown is my daytime TV, very tempted to be a contestant, but SWMBO has given me strict orders not to even think about it!


No think, Do.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2020)

Ooooh. I can hear thunder in the distance. Apparently it was pouring down with rain in Aberystwyth.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve never been a workaholic! In fact, if truth be told, I am a lazy beggar.......the most effort I put into anything is my cycling!


A woman after my own heart. 
I spent my whole working life trying to do as little as possible for as much return as possible.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooooh. I can hear thunder in the distance. Apparently it was pouring down with rain in Aberystwyth.


Told you


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Told you




Smart arse.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2020)

There is a point to this.........
My 1st cancer op lasted over 8 hours and i lost over 3 pints of blood.
3 days later, when I first got out of bed, a scouser in the opposite bed said "bloody hell, you look like a bag of boiled shite".
Well I have just had an afternoon kip and feel exactly as he described.
Hopefully an early night and a good kip will sort that.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2020)

It's clammier than the gusset in Drago's Y fronts here.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2020)

I have just watched The Imitation Game, the film about Alan Turing. Hadn't seen it before and quite enjoyed it.

Bit of toast and a cuppa for supper and sit and try and cool down before even thinking about going to bed.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's clammier than the gusset in Drago's Y fronts here.


Such a dreadful thought. Its made me feel ill again.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2020)

The Rover said:


> Morning.
> 
> Im nearly a full time member of the team, my proposed retirement date is 31st July.
> Retired at 47 and 7/8s.
> ...


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There is a point to this.........
> My 1st cancer op lasted over 8 hours and i lost over 3 pints of blood.
> 3 days later, when I first got out of bed, a scouser in the opposite bed said "bloody hell, you look like a bag of boiled shite".
> Well I have just had an afternoon kip and feel exactly as he described.
> Hopefully an early night and a good kip will sort that.


Hopefully you'll be feeling better in the morning, Today.

Just be wary of scousers turning up on your doorstep overnight.


----------



## monkers (25 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have just watched The Imitation Game, the film about Alan Turing. Hadn't seen it before and quite enjoyed it.
> 
> Bit of toast and a cuppa for supper and sit and try and cool down before even thinking about going to bed.



I love that film. I've seen it four or five times and have the blu-ray so didn't bother with it again today. Danni and I saw at the cinema when first released. Inspired we went to Bletchley Park shortly after - a fascinating place with exhibits of the technical and social kind displayed in a sprawl of huts. Danni loved it there as she's a 'proper geek'.

Danni at Alan Turing's desk.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Now it's 29 degrees here.
> Mad dogs and Englishmen can go out in the noonday sun if they want to.



They do and did!! 😀

Headed out with friends today on one of our favourite rides to Silverdale. It's a stunning relatively flat ride with only 4700 feet to climb in 112 miles. Tricky finding water, coffee and cake but we managed.

Got through 8 bottles today, 6 litres, and still got home 1.6kg lighter than when I set off.

Bit stiff now............

Eight pages of catching up!! What have you all been up to?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2020)

@12boy - you mentioned antelope the other day. I associate antelope with Africa but you also have them in the States?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> They do and did!! 😀
> 
> Headed out with friends today on one of our favourite rides to Silverdale. It's a stunning relatively flat ride with only 4700 feet to climb in 112 miles. Tricky finding water, coffee and cake but we managed.
> 
> ...


Silverdale? From Chorley? Today?
Chapeau monsewer.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Silverdale? From Chorley? Today?
> Chapeau monsewer.


Yep! Thank you. It's a ride we love through stunning countryside with fabulous views. We planned it last week but didn't expect it to be quite so hot.

Couple of buddies now realise why I drink for England on a ride.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Jun 2020)

Whereabouts in Chorley are you? I was born and bred there and only moved with the job. Still know the area better than round here...after 30 years away.


----------



## screenman (25 Jun 2020)

Fencing up, bbq had and now watching Glastonbury.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2020)

I watched 365 days tonight, its a bit like The Sopranos meets 1970's soft porn.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Whereabouts in Chorley are you? I was born and bred there and only moved with the job. Still know the area better than round here...after 30 years away.


Not far from Wheelton.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2020)

Early night tonight.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Early night tonight.


Early to bed, Early to rise...


Sithi


----------



## 12boy (26 Jun 2020)

Yes we do, sorta. They are pronghorn antelope and are actually not antelope at all but their own genus. They are the fastest mammal in the Americas, no doubt because they evolved at the same time as mastodons, saber tooth tigers etc, and were preyed upon by the cheetahs that lived in North America alongside them. Hence the speed. They are my favorite hoofed animals by far, great family beasts who usually have a sentinel in a high place who warns the herd of predators. They don't do well with fences, although I've seen some in the last few years that have learned they can jump them neatly. People here who hunt them only make sausage from them since their sagebrush diet supposedly taints their meat. I could go on with more, but if you Google them you can learn more. Most of the time there are more pronghorn than people in our 99,000 sq mile state.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> Yes we do, sorta. They are pronghorn antelope and are actually not antelope at all but their own genus. They are the fastest mammal in the Americas, no doubt because they evolved at the same time as mastodons, *saber tooth tigers *etc, and were preyed upon by the cheetahs that lived in North America alongside them. Hence the speed. They are my favorite hoofed animals by far, great family beasts who usually have a sentinel in a high place who warns the herd of predators. They don't do well with fences, although I've seen some in the last few years that have learned they can jump them neatly. People here who hunt them only make sausage from them since their sagebrush diet supposedly taints their meat. I could go on with more, but if you Google them you can learn more. Most of the time there are more pronghorn than people in our 99,000 sq mile state.


Blimey Sabre Tooth Tigers make the wolves in Wales seem tame by comparison.


----------



## FrankCrank (26 Jun 2020)

A trawl through the news this morning, and happened upon a story about 'A small-scale miner in Tanzania has become an overnight millionaire after selling two rough Tanzanite stones - the biggest ever find in the country.'
The story went on to explain 'Mr Laizer, 52, who has four wives, said he would slaughter one of his cows to celebrate.' 
Oh well, more to spend on the remaining three I guess.


----------



## screenman (26 Jun 2020)

Morning all, another fine one out there. You will all be pleased to know that the new fence is still standing.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2020)

Phew. Another humid one. Very overcast and rain due late morning.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jun 2020)

Morning all. Very groggy after uncomfortable night. Still 16 degrees.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2020)

Good morning. Another hot one here as well. Couldn't sleep at all.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Paulus (26 Jun 2020)

Good morning all fellow members. 
Like most of you a hot and sweaty night, storms are forecast this morning. 
The dog and I will be out very soon for an early walk across the fields.


----------



## screenman (26 Jun 2020)

Great nights sleep, woke up once but I often do, bed at about 10.45pm up at 5am, now waiting for the late people in other houses to get up so I can go outside and make some noise.


----------



## Drago (26 Jun 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (26 Jun 2020)

Hot, overcast, wind free and dismal. It would be better off raining here than this clammy nothing. 
Gardening this morning so lots of sweat and no bike. 
Might try my new turbo PM.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (26 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Not far from Wheelton.


The Red Cat used be my drinking den. Even built the upstairs bar for them. Pizza place now I believe.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Yay.....it's Fish Friday! 
F&C booked to pick up later from Squires.


----------



## monkers (26 Jun 2020)

Good morning everyone. Sorry carcass elevation sequence is complete. 

I got up at stupid 'o' clock with a headache as the room was so very hot and stuffy. After a long drink and two 'parrots eat 'em all' and a look at the news, weather etc I went back to bed. Now it's time for the Weetabix Minis and a cup of Yorkyshire.

I was looking at bike porn earlier - Trek have just released the new Emonda range, which is why I managed to get a £500 discount on the one I bought a couple of weeks ago I guess. I could be tempted, maybe next year.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## Drago (26 Jun 2020)

Morning Jon.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> The Red Cat used be my drinking den. Even built the upstairs bar for them. Pizza place now I believe.


I think they serve posh pub grub now though it's a restaurant and not a pub. We went several years ago when this change first happened - it was poor. I remember it as a pizza place and went quite often. Then it became a very upmarket, very expensive restaurant serving very small portions!!!! People stopped going. Quite what they're up to these days I don't know.


----------



## monkers (26 Jun 2020)

I went out on the bike last night. Again there were so many folk at the beach, no social distancing being observed.

I just looked to see the death toll and new cases rate for yesterday. 149 deaths, 1118 new cases reported. A second wave looks inevitable. The government seem to be doing so very little - I'm unsure why and I know this is not a politics thread. Have we lost the context of these numbers? Pre-plague, 149 deaths due to a plane crash or train crash would have been very big news indeed. 

Ordinarily under those circumstances there would be a huge enquiry; anyone found guilty of negligence would end up in jail. After all these years the Hillsborough Enquiry rolls on. We seem to be sleepwalking into acceptance of these numbers and not expecting negligence to be prosecuted. 

Ok I'll shut up now and distract myself from reality with some more bike porn viewing.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2020)

Good morning people. Forecast was dire so today's plans were put on hold. It now seems the forecast was wrong!!! 

A good friend is visiting from France and we were going to have a ride today but postponed the decision till this morning so now a question of hanging around till I hear from her. 

Not much else going on really. Dull post, sorry!


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
It's very humid here with no signs of rain forecast. Might go for a bimble with Mrs Tenkay, inland and away from the eejits down at Sandbanks. 

There's a farm a few miles away that sells the most amazing ice cream in some wonderful flavours, I tried the liquorice last time and it was "interesting" but I'll go for something a bit more traditional next time. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚲🚶‍♂️🌞🍺


----------



## The Rover (26 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I think they serve posh pub grub now though it's a restaurant and not a pub. We went several years ago when this change first happened - it was poor. I remember it as a pizza place and went quite often. Then it became a very upmarket, very expensive restaurant serving very small portions!!!! People stopped going. Quite what they're up to these days I don't know.



weve been as a family for fathers/Mother’s Day over the last couple of years and it’s been good, it does have a Mediterranean feel about the place but the food has been excellent and suited everyone in our group, I’d certainly recommend it.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2020)

@PaulSB a very vague question.
Years ago a business contact used to take us to a chinese restaurant just outside chorley. He told us "lots of footballers come here".
It was very expensive and very good.
Does it ring any bells ??


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2020)

I have had a trundle on the hybrid in case the rain arrived. Thought I might have needed the mudguards. It held off though but was a bit murky at one point. For the first time in years I rode without a helmet. Not intentional. I was a couple of minutes out when I realised. Should really have gone back but carried on thinking it might have been cooler. Not sure it was and I felt naked, exposed and a bit guilty all the way round!  Given that my bad crash five or six years ago when I smashed the collar bone also dented and scraped my helmet, I really don't like not wearing one now.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB a very vague question.
> Years ago a business contact used to take us to a chinese restaurant just outside chorley. He told us "lots of footballers come here".
> It was very expensive and very good.
> Does it ring any bells ??


There's one called The Phoenix in Astley Village which is a relatively new build estate on the outskirts of town. I've never been and never heard anyone speak of it.

The other possibility is the Little Hong Kong which is in the upstairs of a local pub The Dressers Arms. I haven't been for years but it has a good reputation.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2020)

Off for a long walk around to the village first thing.
Got to pick up a bit of shopping on the way and walk the doggie when we get back.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jun 2020)

Overcast but not raining yet. Got to go for bloods this morning so no early run today.
Just had a long fight with BT who want me to renew my broadband contract for somebody else's house. To be fair [ can't think why] it is not entirely their fault as the Post Office introduced wrong information in their post code software when this was first computerised and which still crops up from time to time. Most businesses have updated their software but not BT. Trying to correct this fault on line is impossible so it has to be a phone call which is as bad as the impenetrable web site.
The local post office just deliver by name but at christmas when there was a stranger on we had to exchange mail as I got the wrong mail as did the other household. Fortunately we all get on well so just a temporary inconvenience.
Must go and get needled now which might calm me down.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2020)

Todays epistle.
Liverpool FC officially won the prem league last night.
It might mean nowt to some people but I am a life long supporter.
I really wanted my son (also a lfc supporter) to see us win it before I popped my clogs.
So...... I am slightly hung over this morning.
Been up since 0700 but am ready to go back now


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Ok I'll shut up now and distract myself from reality with some my bike porn viewing.



I really like the new "Graphite Grey" Brompton. 
I have my Orange and Black runaround Brommie, and my " Sunday Best" CHPT3 which was my significant birthday treat last year. 
Surely one more wouldn't hurt... 😊


----------



## monkers (26 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I really like the new "Graphite Grey" Brompton.
> I have my Orange and Black runaround Brommie, and my " Sunday Best" CHPT3 which was my significant birthday treat last year.
> Surely one more wouldn't hurt... 😊



I had to google CHPT3 - looks very sleek and stylish. I've never owned a folding bike, but they do look neat. I note they are now sold out, not that I'm looking to buy at the moment - just passing lockdown time I guess.


----------



## screenman (26 Jun 2020)

Just thought of somewhere else in the garden that could do with a bit more fencing, see you all later.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Todays epistle.
> Liverpool FC officially won the prem league last night.
> It might mean nowt to some people but I am a life long supporter.
> I really wanted my son (also a lfc supporter) to see us win it before I popped my clogs.
> ...


Just the points to go for now then.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2020)

Well heavy rain was forecast for 11.00, it arrived at 10.49. I was upstairs. Just been downstairs to discover the kitchen roof Velux window is open...........

🏊 😭


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well heavy rain was forecast for 11.00, it arrived at 10.49. I was upstairs. Just been downstairs to discover the kitchen roof Velux window is open...........
> 
> 🏊 😭


Lasted less than ten minutes here.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2020)

Rain not expected here until tomorrow.


----------



## GM (26 Jun 2020)

Morning all.... We had an early Asda delivery and an early walk with the dog, it's getting scorchio again.

I was going to post this in the joke thread, but seeing as it's about a pensioner I thought I'd put it here....

Yesterday I was at my local TESCO store buying a large
bag of Pedigree dog food for my loyal pet and was
in the checkout queue when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog.
What did she think I had, an elephant?
So, since I'm retired and have little to do, on impulse I told her that no, I didn't have a dog, I was starting the Pedigree Diet again.
I added that I probably shouldn’t, because I ended up in hospital last time, but I'd lost 2 stone before 
I woke up in intensive care with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IV's in both arms.
I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that
it works is to load your pockets with Pedigree nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry. The food is nutritionally
complete so it works well and I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in queue was now enthralled with
my story.) Horrified, she asked me if I ended up in intensive care because the dog
food poisoned me. I told her no, I stepped off the kerb to sniff an Irish Setter's arse and a car hit me.
I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard.

I'm now banned from TESCO. Better watch what you ask retired people.

....Have a cool day peeps! 🌈


----------



## GM (26 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Todays epistle.
> Liverpool FC officially won the prem league last night.
> It might mean nowt to some people but I am a life long supporter.
> I really wanted my son (also a lfc supporter) to see us win it before I popped my clogs.
> ...




Dave, you'll get on well with my neighbour, he's from Cheshire as well!


----------



## Landsurfer (26 Jun 2020)

22 miles of rolling fun this morning... overcast but 25 deg c.... I will post in daily rides later ..... that was nice, longest ride since i knacked my arm a month ago .... but fun ....


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jun 2020)

I've been shopping still warm here, but down to 30c with no sign of rain


----------



## pawl (26 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well heavy rain was forecast for 11.00, it arrived at 10.49. I was upstairs. Just been downstairs to discover the kitchen roof Velux window is open...........
> 
> 🏊 😭




No rain down here so far.Thunder storms forecast for late afternoon.Mowed the lawns.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jun 2020)

I've got a fan  for my turbo trainer
I have only got 12 volt power in my garage so I bought a car fan works really well it has two speeds and on low it's lovely and cool


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a fan  for my turbo trainer
> I have only got 12 volt power in my garage so I bought a car fan works really well it has two speeds and on low it's lovely and cool
> View attachment 532531


Can you hook it up to a dynamo to supply the electric through your own efforts?


----------



## 12boy (26 Jun 2020)

A decent rain last night for the first time in weeks. So nice to take the stinkiebutt out and enjoy that freshly rained smell and no watering the damned lawn today. Finally got my physical yesterday with a face to face with my new doc. Had to answer a lot of questions about depression, anxiety and homicidal rage? for the first time at a physical. Is that done routinely over there? Probably to avoid malpractice suits in case someone flips out and kills themselves or others. My stringent low carb, almost no desserts and no empty calories diet has dropped me into the pre-diabetic range instead of diabetic which is good news although I had to lose 15 lbs in 3 months. The challenge now is to quit losing weight while keeping the diabetic numbers down. BTW, stinkiebutt is an affectionate name for my elderly pooch in case you thought you meant myself. There's a shot of her doing what she does most of the time now she's 16.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jun 2020)

Did the supermarket run, what they call ‘the messages’ here, then a very pleasant couple of hours on the bike in the rolling Midlothian greenery. I timed it well, the welcome rain arrived shortly after. Now have my feet up, drinking tea and listening to the rain on the velux windows. Temperature much more comfortable today.


----------



## Landsurfer (26 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Did the supermarket run, what they call ‘the messages’ here, then a very pleasant couple of hours on the bike in the rolling Midlothian greenery. I timed it well, the welcome rain arrived shortly after. Now have my feet up, drinking tea and listening to the rain on the velux windows. Temperature much more comfortable today.


This has always baffled me ... "The Messages" ... This is what going shopping is called in Ulster as well .... My mum never went shopping, she "went to do her messages" ...... baffled of Bangor .. now resident in Rotherham ......


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jun 2020)

Rain never came so went out for a pootle on a road I used to cycle often up Glen Bellart. All uphill for a few miles but could not bomb down again as the surface was a bit rough with a lot of dangerous potholes. Three wheels to look out for makes it more dangerous. In the picture looking down to Aros Bridge houses just on the right a little black bit is one pothole with sharp edges about six inches deep. Lethal for bike tyres and wheels.


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Jun 2020)

Afternoon all . Just back from a little walk up Bredon hill. We had a map and a google earth on a phone + all the public footpaths were way marked . You wouldn’t have thought we could miss the trail would you ? .......... twice lol. Anyway we got to the top in the end and the views and the picnic made it worth the effort. Now resting at home with a cold beer 😀😀😀


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2020)

@Exlaser2 is that Bredon Hill near Pershore? I was at the college in Pershore for three years '73-'76. I have vague memories of rowdy nights at a pub in Elmley Castle.


----------



## Landsurfer (26 Jun 2020)

Thunder starting here .... 30deg C .....


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jun 2020)

Gone cold here at 21c


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2020)

I'm bored.........with every day that goes by the less inclined I am to do anything.

Without my bike I think I'd be insane by now.


----------



## screenman (26 Jun 2020)

I just had a short afternoon sleep, very rare for me but the bed was just so inviting.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jun 2020)

Now enjoying G&T’s looking out on a sunlit garden and listening to The Cycling Podcast.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2020)

No rain so far today and its been as hot as it was yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> No rain so far today and its been as hot as it was yesterday.


It's not able to, which will only push the temperature up.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2020)

Night all.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2020)

I've been a busy boy today, supermarket run first thing, and a call into the furniture shop to order a new mattress on the way back, then down the market and a trip to the carpet shop on the way back to organise our quote for new laminate flooring. Wednesday could be expensive as the cars in the garage as well. After lunch some bike fettling and oven cleaning, after tea I was working in the garden.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night all.


Sithi


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2020)

Morning. Another murky, misty morning. Supposed to stay dry until lunchtime then rain this afternoon. Had another stinking headache last night so hoping this humidity disappears and some fresher conditions return.


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2020)

Morning all, not sure what the day ahead will bring but I am going to do my best to enjoy it.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2020)

Good morning world. 92% chance of heavy rain at 5.00am. Yep, I can confirm this. Forecast for today is dire with chance of rain at +/- 65% all day. Tomorrow is even worse with rain and winds of 25mph, gusting to 40. Monday is a more civilized rain and 20mph.😄 I forsee some bike cleaning in the garage.

As for today? A new jigsaw arrived yesterday so I think I know how some of the time will be spent.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jun 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks. Very damp here as we had rain last night. Ooh. It's started again now. 

I wonder what the day has in store. Not much i daresay as it looks like it will rain for most of it. 

Have a good one and stay safe.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2020)

Good morning people, cooler and fresher this morning and we've had some rain overnight. I opened the loft hatch yesterday and let the heat out, the temperature upstairs had got silly. New mattress arrives this morning.


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2020)

There is some big rain coming down here right now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

I thought that getting older would make me wiser, but unfortunately that is not the case. 
Had a delivery of essential supplies from the Brethren at Northern Monk brewery yesterday. I cracked open one of the cans last night " The Tuck Inn", a wonderful coffee oatmeal stout. It went down so well that I had a second whilst watching Elbow at Glastonbury on the beeb. The beer was in 500ml cans and looking at the label I see that it is 12% 
Definitely a lazy day today 🙄

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🚶🏃


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

Morning reprobates. Been up for a while, but its mini D's 9th birthday and I've been watching her open her presses.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2020)

Pleasant walk done beside the river. I think it is slightly fresher. Saw a swan flying low down the river and then saw him/her in the water further down. A brief flash of a Kingfisher too.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Morning recalls. Been up for a while, but its mini D's 9th birthday and I've been watching her open her presses.




Happy birthday Miss D.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2020)

Chucking it down here now. Whoopdee do dah.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Chucking it down here now. Whoopdee do dah.


We currently have sunshine out the back window but a very black and ominous looking sky out the front!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> I thought that getting older would make me wiser, but unfortunately that is not the case.
> Had a delivery of essential supplies from the Brethren at Northern Monk brewery yesterday. I cracked open one of the cans last night " The Tuck Inn", a wonderful coffee oatmeal stout. It went down so well that I had a second whilst watching Elbow at Glastonbury on the beeb. The beer was in 500ml cans and looking at the label I see that it is 12%
> ...


I have a friend that only enjoys 10 % or stronger. TBF he only drinks maybe twice a week and not stupid amounts.
I enjoy 5% but my tastebuds dont enjoy stronger.


----------



## Landsurfer (27 Jun 2020)

So happy to hear the rain .... last few nights have been bad for Julie and the children with the heat ... neighbours 3 doors up had there third party in a row in their garden .... kept everyone awake until WELL after midnight .....
I've just been up and knocked on their door, a very bleary Ken answered the door ..."Good your awake, you kept us up late again .." i said ... " You ba*t*rd Dave " he replied with a wry smile .... me and Ken get on well ...... 

And it's pouring again ......


----------



## GM (27 Jun 2020)

Morning all....we have a wet one here heavy rain earlier. Just a drizzle now when I let the dog out. Busy morning shopping in the builder's depot while it's too wet to work outside. 🌈


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Haven't decided what to do yet, today.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2020)

Morning all.
Up early today but sadly still no get up and go.
Been listening to Tony B with SOTS .......hard to believe his jokes can get worse but they seem to.
I may well go back to bed shortly.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jun 2020)

Morning all, nice and sunny just now but forecast is for rain by 11.


----------



## Landsurfer (27 Jun 2020)

Picking our youngest up in half an hour, he's only 2 and full of devilment... He normally comes Friday morning until Sunday evening but this weekend its Saturday to Monday. He has a calming effect on the girls and loves to play with our eldest, Connor, in the garden.... 
It doesn't matter how hard it rains today were all off to the lake in wellies and raincoats .... the girls have declared a "rainy play day" but thats been overturned as that means they spend the day in their pj's watching netflix !
The little ones mum's battle against cancer is being lost, so thoughts are turning to the future. We had him from birth until he was 9 months old and we have made it known that he is welcome back full time if we're needed ..... broke our hearts when he went to his new family... but they asked us to be his grandparents and with Social Services blessing .. we are ...
I look around at whining, frightened people panicking about a virus that might make them a little ill and ............................ time to stop .......


----------



## GM (27 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Been listening to Tony B with SOTS .......hard to believe his jokes can get worse but they seem to.




It's good to listen to the oldies and he does a decent job at it, but I do miss when Brian Mathews did it! 

BTW....GWS


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> It's good to listen to the oldies and he does a decent job at it, but I do miss when Brian Mathews did it!
> 
> BTW....GWS


Uncle Mac was the best.


----------



## GM (27 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Uncle Mac was the best.




That is going back!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> That is going back!


He used to play Burl Ives, and that's going back even further!


----------



## pawl (27 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, cooler and fresher this morning and we've had some rain overnight. I opened the loft hatch yesterday and let the heat out, the temperature upstairs had got silly. New mattress arrives this morning.




Raining here.Happy to share the weather with you☔️☔️☔️☹️


----------



## pawl (27 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> He used to play Burl Ives, and that's going back even further!





Big Rock Candy Mountain.Where the lemonade springs and the blue bird sings.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jun 2020)

Bore da. It is looking very grey outside and after checking the weather forecast, it doesn't look very good for going for a ride until next Tuesday. Showers and high winds till then. As I look out of the window, light rain is falling at the moment but at least it is a lot cooler. No idea what I am going to do today except a bit of food shopping as we are running out of milk and bread. Oh, family Zoom quiz tonight too. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jun 2020)

When we go to the medics for attention we tend to forget that they have their own cares and worries, Went for my routine bloods yesterday and had a long chat with the nurse about Parkinson's as her mother is at an advanced stage and I unfortunately have recent experience of this. Really she just wanted to talk to somebody who knew what it was all about and I was able to listen and comment a bit. 
Being a small community I know her family so I already knew about her mother but sometimes it helps just to sit and listen.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Big Rock Candy Mountain.Where the lemonade springs and the blue bird sings.



Strewth! I'd forgotten that.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Big Rock Candy Mountain.Where the lemonade springs and the blue bird sings.


Yes indeed.
Who sang that song about the troll fol de roll, and he'll eat you for supper?



dave r said:


> Strewth! I'd forgotten that.


I hadn't!


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> We currently have sunshine out the back window but a very black and ominous looking sky out the front!


The sun shines out of my back window.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2020)

2.5 hours in...........any guesses on the location and theme.......it's not difficult so no prizes......


----------



## pawl (27 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Yes indeed.
> Who sang that song about the troll fol de roll, and he'll eat you for supper?
> 
> 
> I hadn't!





Three Billy Goats Gruff.Think it was Max Bygraves but not certain.


----------



## pawl (27 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Strewth! I'd forgotten that.




Yep long term memory good.Now where did I leave my bike🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️🚶🏻‍♂️🚶🏻‍♂️


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 2.5 hours in...........any guesses on the location and theme.......it's not difficult so no prizes......
> 
> View attachment 532679


Blackpool sea front with the tower in the background?


----------



## Paulus (27 Jun 2020)

Morning all fellow virus dodgers .
Rain at last.
Been out to the shops early enough to beat the queue. The dog has been walked, kitchen floor washed and house tidied. 
The daughter is coming over later for lunch, we are going to meet the boyfriend for the first time. I have been warned to be on my best behaviour. 
The plan was to sit in the garden with cold meats, cheeses, rolls, pickles and salad stuff. And beer of course. 
We'll have to see what the weather is like later.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Jun 2020)

Days mapping out nicely... 9am breakfast, 11am coffee, 1pm sandwich, 3pm afternoon tea and cake, 6pm tea, 8pm decaf coffee and a digestive...

Routine, us?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> It's good to listen to the oldies and he does a decent job at it, but I do miss when Brian Mathews did it!
> 
> BTW....GWS


You have to be honest..... Brian Mathews jokes were no were as as bad as T Bs.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Jun 2020)

Anyone in their 60s still call their elderly Aunts just by their first names or do they still get their full title, ie. "Aunty Nora*" 
[* insert name xxxxx]


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Uncle Mac was the best.


But he didnt play 60s records.


----------



## postman (27 Jun 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Blackpool sea front with the tower in the background?


Nah too tidy to be Blackpool.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Anyone in their 60s still call their elderly Aunts just by their first names or do they still get their full title, ie. "Aunty Nora*"
> [* insert name xxxxx]


MrsD calls her 94 year old aunt aunty A***.
I think its nice.


----------



## postman (27 Jun 2020)

Sorry about the rain my fault.I did a massive weeding job on our bit of land yesterday.I filled the brown bin.Just got finished when the heavens opened.Put the mockers on my planned rides next week,wet days are a coming.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jun 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Anyone in their 60s still call their elderly Aunts just by their first names or do they still get their full title, ie. "Aunty Nora*"
> [* insert name xxxxx]


I always called them just Auntie. Unfortunately all 4 of them are long gone now, but my Dad's youngest brother is still going at the age of 82. I still call him Just Uncle.


----------



## postman (27 Jun 2020)

Those two rides last week,have bucked me right up.Earl;y in the year,i sat down with myself and made a list of places i was going to visit this year.Then covid hit.So last week was the first of those destinations,Otley. Now i have put a plan together,for when i next go out.Otley,Bolton Abbey,Embsay,finally finish up in Skipton,and the train back only just over six quid with the seniors rail card.A grand day out Gromit lad and no killing myself,looking forward to this one.I have just done a MapMyRide and it's only 32 miles,oh yes i will have some of that.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You have to be honest..... Brian Mathews jokes were no were as as bad as T Bs.


Ah for those lazy Sunday afternoons in the summer of 1978 listening to Annie Nightingale followed by Tom Brown...


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2020)

Jaguar F type door dent done and a Mercedes GLA wing dent done already this morning I am buzzing it gives me a real buzz doing those jobs, now outside for a bit more fencing, keeping busy keeps me smiling.


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all....we have a wet one here heavy rain earlier. Just a drizzle now when I let the dog out. Busy morning shopping in the builder's depot while it's too wet to work outside. 🌈



I have stopped going to the merchants, I let them deliver so much easier, I have a cash account with Travis Perkins, 10% discount and free delivery.


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Exlaser2 is that Bredon Hill near Pershore? I was at the college in Pershore for three years '73-'76. I have vague memories of rowdy nights at a pub in Elmley Castle.



That’s the one . We actually parked the car outside the pub in Elmley castle to start our walk. Think it was I good job we did the walk yesterday and not today . 😂😂


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2020)

...........and we have rain. The forecast of 11am was right then. It'll keep the noisy neighbours in!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Blackpool sea front with the tower in the background?


Correct. I had thought the tram saying South Shore would give it away - never thought about the tower. 

I haven't finished yet but have arsed about long enough. I shall do some cycle club admin.


----------



## pawl (27 Jun 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Anyone in their 60s still call their elderly Aunts just by their first names or do they still get their full title, ie. "Aunty Nora*"
> [* insert name xxxxx]




Everyone calls me Dave.My niece insists on calling me uncle David.Cant imagine why my name is Marmaduke.Just joking.😄😄😄😄😄


----------



## GM (27 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I have stopped going to the merchants, I let them deliver so much easier, I have a cash account with Travis Perkins, 10% discount and free delivery.




That's what I normally do, definitely much easier, but wifey wanted to see a couple of brick samples and today is the only open day to the public....and I thought her choosing shoes was a pain!


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> That’s the one . We actually parked the car outside the pub in Elmley castle to start our walk. Think it was I good job we did the walk yesterday and not today . 😂😂



I haven't been round there for years, I remember a touring club ride round there from the 1980's, we rode off the hill down a path that was that steep we were all sitting on our saddle bags trying to get enough weight back to keep the back of the bike down.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jun 2020)

Back from another Midlothian Meander. A bit damp for a bit but mostly ok. Still quite warm, about 18 degrees.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Three Billy Goats Gruff.Think it was Max Bygraves but not certain.



It was Frank Luther.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaoxI1DO6Sk


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2020)

Here's a few that'll take ya back!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR66fPA96OM


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI7-U75tvQs


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inee2wKsXsk

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx47qrH1GRs

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBfoXqt7w1M


----------



## 12boy (27 Jun 2020)

Don't forget "tie me kangaroo down sport" Rolf Harris with wobble board accompaniment.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Jun 2020)

Don't jump off the roof dad (you'll make a hole in the yard)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGdI7CXZUXc


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pejQAaj7MDM


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Jun 2020)

More Max. Tulips from Amsterdam.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPsq6flck2A


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Jun 2020)

Continuing the Dutch theme, but not Maxie boy: 
Ronnie Carroll, A windmill in old Amsterdam.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fg7w49UnGA


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2020)

Oh good grief now it's All Our Yesterdays in here!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Jun 2020)

When you get to our age there's nothing to look forward to (apart from more lockdowns) so we have to look back, with rose tinted specs of course.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> When you get to our age there's nothing to look forward to (apart from more lockdowns) so we have to look back, with rose tinted specs of course.


I've got plenty to look forwards to.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Back from golf to find MrsD has been chucking up lumps. I have given her a glass of potion (brandy and port) which seems to have helped.
> Anyway *my planned ride is out** as I cant leave her like that (I am so tender hearted*)
> Boy....it was hot on that golf course.
> **Tomorrow I am golfing earlier so will get a ride in about 12.30



Hope MrsD is soon well.

You are just too kind and compassionate for your own good, but, you probably already know that


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We used to do similar but with french stick. And we used a mix of tommy ketch and mayo.
> BTW *what is a remoska* ??



It is a sort of low wattage cooker. It is like a large pan, with heating element in the lid.

It is low wattage, so, popular with caravaners and motorhome owners.

They are really effective, and, I would say, one of the few kitchen "gadgets" we have bought, which we have used more than once!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Hope MrsD is soon well.
> 
> You are just too kind and compassionate for your own good, but, you probably already know that


Thank you BL.
TBH she has been upchucking again today but seems to be getting over it


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh good grief now it's All Our Yesterdays in here!


Memory bloody Lane, I hate looking back, so many sad times.....and looking forwards ain't looking that good either.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> It was Frank Luther.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaoxI1DO6Sk



Me And MrsD have just really enjoyed that. Thank you.


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've got plenty to look forwards to.



Me too.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've got plenty to look forwards to.



I'm not sure I have, but its better than looking back.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm not sure I have, but its better than looking back.


Nowt wrong with looking back with fond memories.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2020)

Blimey. I see you old farts have all been reminiscing about things and people from 100 years ago. .

Guess what. It's here.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nowt wrong with looking back with fond memories.



Yes, but I'd rather look forward


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, but I'd rather look forward




Dam right. No point in looking back.


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam right. No point in looking back.



Is that because some of us cannot remember what happened yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh good grief now it's All Our Yesterdays in here!


In

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uL1H8qBXdUo


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> When you get to our age there's nothing to look forward to (apart from more lockdowns) so we have to look back, with rose tinted specs of course.


2020 vision - no need for tinted specs - that's so 1985.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam right. No point in looking back.


But you'd be able to see how fast old age is catching you up!


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Is that because some of us cannot remember what happened yesterday.


What time yesterday?


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2020)

Phew what a day, more fencing up, not easy as a foot down I hit a very large tree root but a quick brain wave came up with a solution and the root what no longera problem. Rehydration is just about to begin, do not normally drink on a Tuesday but why not.


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> What time yesterday?



What were we talking about?


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> What were we talking about?


You know, Wednesday yesterday, time...


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> But you'd be able to see how fast old age is catching you up!




Thanks


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Is that because some of us cannot remember what happened yesterday.




I can. Mr WD on the other hand can't remember something from 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can. Mr WD on the other hand can't remember something from 10 minutes ago.


When was that then?


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks


Gives you the chance to pedal faster.


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You know, Wednesday yesterday, time...



I remember now.


----------



## 12boy (27 Jun 2020)

Got back from my twenty although it's already 28C the headwind made it feel less oppressive. My favorite 3 creatures here are pronghorn antelope, horny toads, and pelicans. They are usually back for the summer in May and I've wondered if they would come back this year....
I've enclosed a pic of the first I saw, then the pair. Watching them fly in squadron formation is simply wonderful.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I remember now.


Just don't forget that £5 you said you'd give to Dave!


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just don't forget that £5 you said you'd give to Dave!



Phew! That is lucky I thought it was a tenner.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam right. No point in looking back.


I've been looking over my shoulder for most of my life; I aint stopping now!


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2020)

12boy said:


> Got back from my twenty although it's already 28C the headwind made it feel less oppressive. My favorite 3 creatures here are pronghorn antelope, horny toads, and pelicans. They are usually back for the summer in May and I've wondered if they would come back this year....
> I've enclosed a pic of the first I saw, then the pair. Watching them fly in squadron formation is simply wonderful.


We had a Pelican flying around over the road from us a couple of years ago.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> We had a Pelican flying around over the road from us a couple of years ago.


There's plenty crossing the roads.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's plenty crossing the roads.


https://www.itv.com/news/westcountr...o-the-west-country-after-five-thousand-years/


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> In
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uL1H8qBXdUo



Nice one. Can always rely on Classic to come up with a nice song.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nowt wrong with looking back with fond memories.


Me and MrsD often sit and talk about days/memories gone by. Good or not so good...... its good to reminisce.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can. Mr WD on the other hand can't remember something from 10 minutes ago.


He's doing better than me.....


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can. Mr WD on the other hand can't remember something from 10 minutes ago.



The trouble I have is I can't remember what I did yesterday but can remember things I did twenty years ago.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Me and MrsD often sit and talk about days/memories gone by. Good or not so good...... its good to reminisce.


Yeah, but nostalgia ain't what it used to be, though. 
Night all.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yeah, but nostalgia ain't what it used to be, though.
> Night all.


Sithi


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Jun 2020)

Just checked the total miles ridden on the Cyclemeter app I use and it clicked over 500 miles last Monday for 2020- most of those in the last 3 months, though being a bit forgetful I'll've done more than that really as I quite often leave my phone at home, forget to start the app, accidentally hit the stop button in my pocket or the battery dies halfway round!


----------



## screenman (28 Jun 2020)

Morning all a super looking morning out there today, sawdust making is the plan.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2020)

🌧️ 💨


----------



## derrick (28 Jun 2020)

6.30 on a Sunday. Not like me. But we have a big day ahead of us. Details later if i survive.🤣🤣


----------



## GM (28 Jun 2020)

Morning all... Early start today, off out for a London Sunday Ride. Weather's looking pretty good! 🌈


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2020)

Good morning. I have been up for a while now pottering elsewhere .

Dark, damp and windy and cold as well. Feels like a winter's day. And it's going to rain soon enough as well. 😢

Have a good day and stay safe folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2020)

And the rain is here now. .

That's summer over for this year then.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks, bright and sunny here and blowing a hoolie.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

Bright but blowy here in Poshshire. Didn't sleep terribly well for some reason, so may require a retirement grade nap during the day.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Jun 2020)

Spent all night listening to the wind trying to rip the roof off. Probably won't be out on the bike today. 

I spy a nice leisurely lunch with my nearest and dearest🍷🍷🍷


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jun 2020)

Morning all, windy and wet here, not a day for the bike. In prospect another lockdown walk followed by more lockdown telly.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Taking doggie down to the beach first thing, then off down to the caravan in storage.
Got a few things to do before we go away a week tomorrow.
Main things are to change the brushes on one of the motor movers, check tyre pressures and wheel nut torques, give it a quick wash down and restock the cupboards.
Can't wait to get away. 
We are only heading over to Dunster initially, which is about 40 miles across Exmoor from us; then after a week we are moving on to Frome for 5 days, to meet up with two couples who are our best mates.
We then head home, but stop off for a week in the Blackdown Hills.
I've managed to make a route that avoids using the M5 completely, as I reckon it'll be bonkers on it for a few weekends, from next week.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Sunny but blowy with a spell of morning rain promised.
Daughter and granddaughter popping over today. Mrs Tenkay is making Toad in the Hole using Baxter’s Richmond Irish Recipe Veggie sausages, they're really rather good.
We're planning a cat sitting trip to Edinburgh, the new rolling stock on the Cally Sleeper looks inviting, especially for isolating / distancing.
For some reason it now arrives in Edinburgh at about 4 am 😯
Have a lovely peaceful day folks
🏃🚶🚲🏊🌞


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2020)

A jolly good morning is wished to one and all.
Very windy overnight (dont say it). Overcast now.
When I got up approx 0600 it was quite warm but the temperature is dropping and I have just put the fire on.
The highlight of the day will be spag bol with garlic bread and a glass of red wine.
See you later.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Sunny but blowy with a spell of morning rain promised.
> Daughter and granddaughter popping over today. Mrs Tenkay is making Toad in the Hole using Baxters Veggie sausages, they're really rather good.
> ...


Baxters??? Dont recall ever hearing of them. I must look into see if anyone stocks them......we enjoy a nice veggie sausage


----------



## Landsurfer (28 Jun 2020)

The girls are off today for a contact day with their mum.... on a Sunday !!
Social Services you spoil us ..... whats next Ferrero Rocher ...... .....
Breezy and cool out there this morning ... i'm off for a pedal after i've dropped the girls off ....


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Baxters??? Dont recall ever hearing of them. I must look into see if anyone stocks them......we enjoy a nice veggie sausage



They're very good, now our preferred Veggie sausage, having displaced the sainted Linda at the top of the Veggie sausage hit parade😁
Baxters are (or were?) a popular traditional sausage maker. 
The packaging is well presented with an outer cardboard sleeve complete with fold out recipe flap.


----------



## Landsurfer (28 Jun 2020)

Tenkarakev ... I got out for 2 hours on the river Don at Niagara Weir yesterday evening. Surrounded by housing estates and playing fields on one side and industrial storage the other .... 
Tenkara rod with x2 length line and TenkaraUSA green olive......
3 beautiful wild brown trout, buzzed by a kingfisher and sight of a mink or something similar ..... 
Not bad for a short session ...
Although there is a theory that you can catch Trout in the Don with a magnet


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2020)

Morning all chaps and chapesses. 
A bit breezy this morning but otherwise nice.
Out with muttley shortly and meeting my mate for a morning bimble on the bike. Nothing too taxing but 20 miles or so. So a nice headwind on the way home will test the legs a bit.


----------



## Landsurfer (28 Jun 2020)

Cycling cancelled 
My gouts flared up in my left foot ... in the past hour !
I take medication to control uric acid levels in my blood but they seem to have been overwhelmed..
Since i stopped drinking, some months ago, i drink diet and sugar free Coke a lot ...
I wonder ......????? .... The Coke ?


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2020)




----------



## pawl (28 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Is that because some of us cannot remember what happened yesterday.





No Oh what day was it yesterday?


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Cycling cancelled
> My gouts flared up in my left foot ... in the past hour !
> I take medication to control uric acid levels in my blood but they seem to have been overwhelmed..
> Since i stopped drinking, some months ago, i drink diet and sugar free Coke a lot ...
> I wonder ......????? .... The Coke ?


Carbonated diet drinks are reckoned not to be good for you. I can't remember where I saw the article, but apparently the medical concensus was that they can cause all sorts of nasty problems if you already have underlying medical problems.
Might be worth doing some Googley research?

ETA - here's an article about diet soda and diabetes.
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/310909#diet-soda-and-diabetes


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> No Oh what day was it yesterday?


Friday


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2020)

Morning. I took the hybrid for nearly 40 miles and did a nice scenic loop of Loch Earn. Hoaching with fishers again like the pre covid days. Almost made it home dry but the rain came on for the last three miles.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Cycling cancelled
> My gouts flared up in my left foot ... in the past hour !
> I take medication to control uric acid levels in my blood but they seem to have been overwhelmed..
> Since i stopped drinking, some months ago, i drink diet and sugar free Coke a lot ...
> I wonder ......????? .... The Coke ?


We used to use copper wire to hold up our display at trade fairs. To clean this and prevent staining we used to dip it in coke. What can it be doing to our gut? I never drink it nowadays.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jun 2020)

Bonjour. Very windy today, gale force so cycling will not happen....... again. Nothing planned so far so it could be another boring day ahead.


----------



## screenman (28 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> No Oh what day was it yesterday?



I know that one, it was the day before this one.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ........ Hoaching.......



That's a nice word. I shall try to remember it...........had to refer to Google.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2020)

Good morning then. Well I say good as it's the accepted norm. Morning would be a more accurate statement as there's nothing good about the weather. Rained all night, frequent heavy bursts now and blowing a gale. I'm sat next to the chimney breast and the wind is howling like November.

So what have you done so far today Paul? I've been searching for bits of seagull. Next I plan some blue sky thinking.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> We used to use copper wire to hold up our display at trade fairs. To clean this and prevent staining we used to dip it in coke. What can it be doing to our gut? I never drink it nowadays.



Phosphoric acid IIRC, I don't touch the stuff now, it always used to make me feel thirsty again within a few minutes. 
It does however make an excellent toilet bowl cleaner, get a cheap supermarket own brand cola and chuck it in the toilet bowl overnight. Flush in the morning and one sparkly clean toilet 👍


----------



## pawl (28 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Friday



I’m not sure.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> They're very good, now our preferred Veggie sausage, having displaced the sainted Linda at the top of the Veggie sausage hit parade😁
> Baxters are (or were?) a popular traditional sausage maker.
> The packaging is well presented with an outer cardboard sleeve complete with fold out recipe flap.


I’ve just googled Baxter’s vegetarian sausage but it only returns stuff from the Baxter’s we know up here, soups and pickles etc. I presume the sausages are a different Baxter’s ?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I know that one, it was the day before this one.


Today


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Friday


Yes it's Friday as I have Bass for dinner, no not the liquid kind the fishy one🐟


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve just googled Baxter’s vegetarian sausage but it only returns stuff from the Baxter’s we know up here, soups and pickles etc. I presume the sausages are a different Baxter’s ?



Oh my giddy aunt! I've just popped to the fridge and they are "Richmond" Irish recipe Veggie sausage 🙄
Not sure where I got the Baxter’s from though they do make some outstanding Veggie friendly soups.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Oh my giddy aunt! I've just popped to the fridge and they are "Richmond" Irish recipe Veggie sausage 🙄
> Not sure where I got the Baxter’s from though they do make some outstanding Veggie friendly soups.



Richmond sausages are crap. . Veggie ones and ordinary ones.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Richmond sausages are crap. . Veggie ones and ordinary ones.


Wash yer mouth out!


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I took the hybrid for nearly 40 miles and did a nice scenic loop of Loch Earn. Hoaching with fishers again like the pre covid days. Almost made it home dry but the rain came on for the last three miles.


It is many years since I cycled in your area. Latterly I travelled often along Loch Earn on my way to Aberdeen . Fortunately it is mostly quiet so a wider vehicle was not too bad on the narrow road at least at the times I travelled. St Fillans was a handy toilet stop but the last I heard they had been closed but that was second hand and possibly off season.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> We used to use copper wire to hold up our display at trade fairs. To clean this and prevent staining we used to dip it in coke. What can it be doing to our gut? I never drink it nowadays.


I used to use it for freeing the pistons that had seized in old motorcycle engines, that had been stood for a long time.
I think it's the small percentage of Phosphoric acid in the Coke that does the job.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> I used to use it for freeing the pistons that had seized in old motorcycle engines that had been stood for a long time'
> I think it's the small percentage of Phosphoric acid in the Coke that does the job.


It seems that Coke is really very versatile stuff. Just don't drink it.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning then. Well I say good as it's the accepted norm. Morning would be a more accurate statement as there's nothing good about the weather. Rained all night, frequent heavy bursts now and blowing a gale. I'm sat next to the chimney breast and the wind is howling like November.
> 
> *So what have you done so far today Paul? I've been searching for bits of seagull. Next I plan some blue sky thinking.*


Matching your outies with the correct innies!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> It is many years since I cycled in your area. Latterly I travelled often along Loch Earn on my way to Aberdeen . Fortunately it is mostly quiet so a wider vehicle was not too bad on the narrow road at least at the times I travelled. St Fillans was a handy toilet stop but the last I heard they had been closed but that was second hand and possibly off season.


Can’t say I’ve noticed toilets but there is a village cafe/shop which might have some.


----------



## slow scot (28 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Can’t say I’ve noticed toilets but there is a village cafe/shop which might have some.


I think the St Fillans toilets that Oldwheels mentioned are on the north side of the loch, and west of the village. Were still there last time I passed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> It seems that Coke is really very versatile stuff. Just don't drink it.



It used to be popular with the distance running community, opened and left to go flat. Probably the caffeine content, plus placebo effect.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2020)

Afternoon all,
Just back from the morning ride.21 and a bit miles, pretty windy out today.

Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/4daY7qtvG7


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2020)

Brushes changed on my caravan motor mover and now it's pulling evenly on both sides.
Before, it was veering off to the right, due (presumably) to a high resistance on that side's motor.
That's another little job sorted.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2020)

hard going on the turbo with the new fan going, I had a head wind all the way


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Matching your outies with the correct innies!


Absolutely


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Brushes changed on my caravan motor mover and now it's pulling evenly on both sides.
> Before, it was veering off to the right, due (presumably) to a high resistance on that side's motor.
> That's another little job sorted.


Showing my ignorance........what is a ""caravan motor mover"?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I took the hybrid for nearly 40 miles and did a nice scenic loop of Loch Earn. Hoaching with fishers again like the pre covid days. Almost made it home dry but the rain came on for the last three miles.


Is there still a CTC hut on south Loch Earn road ? Used to be run by Fife & Kinross DA. I know it from its use as an Audax control from time to time. Very midgy !


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Showing my ignorance........what is a ""caravan motor mover"?








Something like this I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Is there still a CTC hut on south Loch Earn road ? Used to be run by Fife & Kinross DA.  I know it from its use as an Audax control from time to time. Very midgy !


Can’t say I’ve noticed, but I’m not the most observant! 
Very windy here now and dark clouds but I am off for a walk and hope I remain dry.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Showing my ignorance........what is a ""caravan motor mover"?



View: https://youtu.be/lcFUooXmSzo


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2020)

Today's been a better day than yesterday, yesterday was s***e. We've seen most of the family this this morning, I've spent most of the afternoon tidying the garden and now I'm about to put some pork in the oven to slow cook it for tea.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Can’t say I’ve noticed toilets but there is a village cafe/shop which might have some.


Just after you go past the speed limit sign on the left coming from the west. Good size parking space. The next easily available ones are Tesco in Perth tho' there are ones in Comrie just off the main road and Crieff ones not very acessible. I used to boast that if dropped blindfold from a helicopter anywhere in Scotland I could point in the direction of the nearest toilet block. Mind you some on the Clyde coast are best avoided.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> It used to be popular with the distance running community, opened and left to go flat. Probably the caffeine content, plus placebo effect.


Friend of mine did the West Highland Way by mountain bike in just over 11 hours and had a diet of flat coke and fig rolls.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Friend of mine did the West Highland Way by mountain bike in just over 11 hours and had a diet of flat coke and fig rolls.


The results of that diet don't bear thinking about!!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Just after you go past the speed limit sign on the left coming from the west. Good size parking space. The next easily available ones are Tesco in Perth tho' there are ones in Comrie just off the main road and Crieff ones not very acessible. I used to boast that if dropped blindfold from a helicopter anywhere in Scotland I could point in the direction of the nearest toilet block. Mind you some on the Clyde coast are best avoided.


Oh yes, I know where you mean now. Opposite the big lay by. I was thinking in the actual village.


----------



## Landsurfer (28 Jun 2020)

I loved cycling in Perthshire. 
I would ride twice a month from Leuchars to Auchterarder to work as an Engineer at the Strathallan Collection ... after spending the week working on Phantoms. 
I would also ride to Killin to meet up with the Mountain Rescue team i was a member of for weekend training ... but the bike went back in the lorry ... and on 2 occasions in a Wessex helicopter ...lol 
I stayed at RAF Leuchars for 5 wonderful years
Perthshire and Fife are a cycling heaven .... 
Lucky you Mo1959 ...


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Showing my ignorance........what is a ""caravan motor mover"?



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92DKB2f2Ycw


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The results of that diet don't bear thinking about!!



Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92DKB2f2Ycw



Amazing!!!
I always struggled to reverse our tourer and to get it out of tight spaces eg if the left side was up against a hedge and I needed to turn right..... that is a nice piece of kit. Worth every penny imo.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The results of that diet don't bear thinking about!!


A load of sh*t if you ask me


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2020)

Its been hammering down all day here and been extremely windy.
Earlier on we got wrapped up and sat outside (under the awning).....that was enjoyable.
Spag bol put on hold til tomorrow. We had a M&S curry with rice and nan bread, twas good.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Amazing!!!
> I always struggled to reverse our tourer and to get it out of tight spaces eg if the left side was up against a hedge and I needed to turn right..... that is a nice piece of kit. Worth every penny imo.


ALDI sell motor movers in their Special Buy events. Last time they were £499.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2020)

Just sold a load of worn bike tyres.
Was going to take them to the tip, but put them on FB and got £25 for them.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just sold a load of worn bike tyres.
> Was going to take them to the tip, but put them on FB and got £25 for them.


On a related but slightly different note, I heard that Ribble have sold over 1,000 bikes and can't send them out because they have no inner tubes. They are desperate, so if you have any spare they may bite your hand off


----------



## GM (28 Jun 2020)

Had a great ride this morning with the Sunday morning team, 68km around that there London. Every time we go out there's always something new to learn, a building or church that has a lot of history or is just an amazing design. Every day's a school day!
Luckily the rain held off, but the wind was blowing fiercely making it tough going at times.


----------



## screenman (28 Jun 2020)

Sawdust making is finished for today.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> On a related but slightly different note, I heard that Ribble have sold over 1,000 bikes and can't send them out because they have no inner tubes. They are desperate, so if you have any spare they may bite your hand off


Too late - I sold a load last week.
They were 26" but I'm sure they would have stretched.


----------



## derrick (28 Jun 2020)

Todays rideCheck out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/U2uufxRdH7


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Too late - I sold a load last week.
> They were 26" but I'm sure they would have stretched.


Take it easy pumping one up, outside the tyre, and you should be able to get it to around the ten foot mark.

They can go with a bit of a bang.


----------



## Landsurfer (28 Jun 2020)

Lasagne for dinner, David Bowie on the Glasto prog. Some wine for Jules .
Now we're in bed with books listening to the cries of drunken teenagers from the woods and park behind the house ...
Ahhh .. All is well with the world .....


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Jun 2020)

Night night everyone 😀


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just sold a load of worn bike tyres.
> Was going to take them to the tip, but put them on FB and got £25 for them.


Why would anyone buy worn bike tyres? Unless they're going to send them abroad where maybe their bike tyre tread depth requirements are less strict than ours?


----------



## FrankCrank (29 Jun 2020)

Down in Pattaya for about a week, Mrs Crank has a work assignment here, and as is often the case, I tag along. I brought my Raleigh Twenty, so hope to do a bit of cycling here each day. After this morning's ride, I treated myself to a full English breakfast at a place called Hippos. I was one of the slimmer hippos, even after the full Monty was consumed. Will slob about in the hotel now till I feel peckish again, such is the life I've become accustomed to


----------



## screenman (29 Jun 2020)

Up and at em guys, tad windy out there this morning, replacing a couple of old broken fence posts is the plan for today.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jun 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2020)

Morning. It's been very  overnight. Not sure if it's off at the moment, but not for long. Do I really want even a short bimble in that.....hmmm, not sure I do today.


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

Very stil and dull here in Poshshire, almost as if it's the calm before the storm.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jun 2020)

Morning all, a wet day and more lockdown telly in prospect. Enjoying the daily episodes of Downton. On the internet, the behind the scenes programmes on the Tour of Flanders have been outstanding, we’ve watched them all now but might have to watch them again, there’s so much to see on them.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> Todays rideCheck out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/U2uufxRdH7


That was some ride Derrick.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jun 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, 
All the usual things to do today. Starting with muttley, and I shall be out and about on the bike getting a few essentials from the local shops.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

still a bit blowy but the rain is supposed to hold off for the day. I'm first on the turbo this morning, as my virtual JOGLE takes me past Carlisle. 

After several weeks I've swapped the Brooks Cambium C17 from the turbo to the Brommie and put the Charge Spoon on the turbo. The C17 feels much better on the Brompton than on the turbo, same saddle angle, same saddle height but the spesh sirrus bike on the turbo is sized to Mrs Tenkay. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶🏃🚲🏊🌞


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2020)

Rain battering down again..........glad I didn't bother!


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2020)

Good morning. A horrible night here with torrential rain and high winds and it's still going strong. Don't think there will be any let up for most of the day. .

Stay safe folks.. Today will be a day for mucho coffee .


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

Car in for MOT today. Should pass it's been nowhere. Trouble I'll have to walk to/from the garage in 40mph wind and rain.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Car in for MOT today. Should pass it's been nowhere. Trouble I'll have to walk to/from the garage in 40mph wind and rain.


It's been weeks again since mine was even started. Really must take it a short run to keep the battery topped up.


----------



## FrankCrank (29 Jun 2020)

Lunchtime here, and fancy cycling to the new shopping mall in town, Terminal 21. There's a light drizzle, so I'm hoping that goes away soon. I could walk there, but I'd be dripping with sweat. If I cycle it won't take long, but I'd be soaked from the drizzle. My aim is to get there reasonably dry, and wander round the plush air-con mall doing some window shopping after a bite to eat. What decisions I'm having to make huh


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2020)

Like winter here. So dark. And its just been hail stone. Very windy.
Cant see is going anywhere today.
Fortunately I have a good book I am enjoying by Tom Bradby......didnt know he wrote novels but this is good.


----------



## GM (29 Jun 2020)

Morning all.... A bit grey here as well. Waiting for a builders delivery, strange the things you get excited for when you get old!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

Good news. 
Just realised its pension day on Wednesday. That means this is a double payment month. 
Only someone as idiotic as our Civil Service can set up payments every 4 weeks instead of once a month. Payment dates are different every month, but once a year it's good news.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> Todays rideCheck out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/U2uufxRdH7



WOW! That is one hell of a ride Derrick. 👏👏


----------



## Dirk (29 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Off to ALDI in Bideford this morning.
Haven't been there since lockdown began, so we're a bit excited. 
Sad innit?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Good news.
> Just realised its pension day on Wednesday. That means this is a double payment month.
> Only someone as idiotic as our Civil Service can set up payments every 4 weeks instead of once a month. Payment dates are different every month, but once a year it's good news.


I like the four week payments but agree it's daft. I think it throws back to the days of the pension book and weekly trip to the post office. Shifting all those folk to 12 monthly payments and five week months  Wouldn't want to upset the pensioner vote!

I remember when we moved everyone from weekly cash to monthly bank payment at work it caused no end of grief for everyone.


----------



## screenman (29 Jun 2020)

New mattress time, what on earth do we buy? Or more importantly what do we not buy.


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Jun 2020)

We're up and about .... no hot water but Connor's been to reset the boiler ( in his bedroom ) and all is well .... in the process I started the call out procedure for British Gas Homecare ....... Where did that £60 excess come from !!!!!


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Jun 2020)

I get my pension on the 24th of every month ..... although paying 40% tax on it peeves me off somewhat .....


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2020)

I've looked out the back and seen the tree's being blown horizontal and put my ride back to tomorrow.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Good news.
> Just realised its pension day on Wednesday. That means this is a double payment month.
> Only someone as idiotic as our Civil Service can set up payments every 4 weeks instead of once a month. Payment dates are different every month, but once a year it's good news.



I think it's an excellent idea having lunar instead of calendar payments. 
I look on it as a bonus from the government for not having shuffled from this mortal coil 😁

I mentally apportion payment thirteen for treats and buying more cycling / running / tech kit. 👍


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> New mattress time, what on earth do we buy? Or more importantly what do we not buy.



We've just had a new mattress, got it from the Home Comforts place in Bedworth, £149 for the mattress and £25 to take the old one away.


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> We've just had a new mattress, got it from the Home Comforts place in Bedworth, £149 for the mattress and £25 to take the old one away.


Our local council charges £9 to take away a mattress ..... something to bear in mind ,,,,


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I like the four week payments but agree it's daft. I think it throws back to the days of the pension book and weekly trip to the post office. Shifting all those folk to 12 monthly payments and five week months  Wouldn't want to upset the pensioner vote!
> 
> I remember when we moved everyone from weekly cash to monthly bank payment at work it caused no end of grief for everyone.


It is probably too much hassle to change existing arrangements but new pensioners could go straight on to monthly payments. A large percentage of the workforce is on that now so there would be no great change for them. 
All it needs is blue sky thinking. Someone to helicopter the problem and then think outside the box. Set up a sub committee. That will sort it.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Our local council charges £9 to take away a mattress ..... something to bear in mind ,,,,



Our council won't take soiled ones. And they charge £33 to take bulky items.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> We've just had a new mattress, got it from the Home Comforts place in Bedworth, £149 for the mattress and £25 to take the old one away.



When our daughter came to stay with us we got a new bed and mattress. John Lewis own brand in a " small double" 
After she'd moved out we moved into the room while our bedroom was being redecorated and found the mattress really comfortable.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think it's an excellent idea having lunar instead of calendar payments.
> I look on it as a bonus from the government for not having shuffled from this mortal coil 😁
> 
> I mentally apportion payment thirteen for treats and buying more cycling / running / tech kit. 👍


I'd like to do that, but we have a joint bank account


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2020)

It is really cold here. I am even thinking of starting a small fire. In the wood burner classic, not just Any fire anywhere.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> New mattress time, what on earth do we buy? Or more importantly what do we not buy.


Don't go too cheap. Some of the ones that come rolled up in a box are good like the Emma, Leesa, etc. Think it's the Leesa I've got. Nice and supportive for my back with just enough give not to cause the old bones to ache 

Edited to add, having googled the Leesa, I see they are stopped selling in Europe for some reason. You can still get the Emma though.


----------



## derrick (29 Jun 2020)

I am having a lazy day today.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> I am having a lazy day today.


Pah.......thought you would have done a 70 mile recovery ride!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2020)

Good day to you boys and girls - he said in a chirpy sort of manner. A beautiful day has dawned. The gentle cooling breeze kisses and bends the tree tops, fluffy white clouds meander across a light blue sky as the sun caresses us with warmth and bathes the world in golden light, one which will later reflect brightly from my bike frame as I spin through rolling country lanes with pull over spots for smiling, waving drivers. The children sing as they skip along to school, rosy apples in their hands for teacher. A mother wren is fussing over and feeding her young outside my window, singing her little heart out with happiness 😊.................oh, OK, it's hissing down and blowing a gale.

So that took five minutes.........what shall I do with the rest of today? Getting up could be stretched to what, 15 minutes? Excellent it will be 9.07, another 11 hours and 53 minutes and it will be bedtime


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2020)

I'm having a break today, I've just taken my Good Lady down her brothers, a shopping trip is planned I think, she'll text me when she needs picking up. Its just a shame the weathers poor, a rare carefree ride would have been lovely, as it is I'll get the housework done-this morning and see where I go from there.


----------



## gavroche (29 Jun 2020)

Salut! Blowing a gale and raining in usually sunny North Wales so a bit of a change. I had to put on long trousers so I can take Molly out. Busy day ahead though: CC perusing, doing jigsaw puzzle, drinking coffee, having a read on some French forums, quietly relaxing in between and playing scrabble on line with daughter and a friend. All this work is quite exhausting so looking forward to a bike ride tomorrow when the weather should be back to normal. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## pawl (29 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day to you boys and girls - he said in a chirpy sort of manner. A beautiful day has dawned. The gentle cooling breeze kisses and bends the tree tops, fluffy white clouds meander across a light blue sky as the sun caresses us with warmth and bathes the world in golden light, one which will later reflect brightly from my bike frame as I spin through rolling country lanes with pull over spots for smiling, waving drivers. The children sing as they skip along to school, rosy apples in their hands for teacher. A mother wren is fussing over and feeding her young outside my window, singing her little heart out with happiness 😊.................oh, OK, it's hissing down and blowing a gale.
> 
> So that took five minutes.........what shall I do with the rest of today? Getting up could be stretched to what, 15 minutes? Excellent it will be 9.07, another 11 hours and 53 minutes and it will be bedtime




Very poetic 👍👍👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I'd like to do that, but we have a joint bank account



Mrs Tenkay and I have a joint account and all the household expenses are paid from that. 
We also both have our individual accounts with a monthly standing order to the joint account. 
We're both happy with that arrangement and it means we can make individual purchases without the need to consult each other.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> New mattress time, what on earth do we buy? Or more importantly what do we not buy.


And what to do with the old one ??
Edit.......just read the other replies.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day to you boys and girls - he said in a chirpy sort of manner. A beautiful day has dawned. The gentle cooling breeze kisses and bends the tree tops, fluffy white clouds meander across a light blue sky as the sun caresses us with warmth and bathes the world in golden light, one which will later reflect brightly from my bike frame as I spin through rolling country lanes with pull over spots for smiling, waving drivers. The children sing as they skip along to school, rosy apples in their hands for teacher. A mother wren is fussing over and feeding her young outside my window, singing her little heart out with happiness 😊.................oh, OK, it's hissing down and blowing a gale.
> 
> So that took five minutes.........what shall I do with the rest of today? Getting up could be stretched to what, 15 minutes? Excellent it will be 9.07, another 11 hours and 53 minutes and it will be bedtime


Whatever you are on will you send me some.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It is really cold here. I am even thinking of starting a small fire. In the wood burner classic, not just Any fire anywhere.


Noted, for use later. Six


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And what to do with the old one ??
> Edit.......just read the other replies.




Come on Dave. Keep up for God's sake.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

Our domestic goddess has just left the kitchen carrying the beater paddle from our Kenwood Chef plus the steel mixing bowl. 

She has been baking cakes and I get to lick everything clean. 

Yummy.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Come on Dave. Keep up for God's sake.


I took several items to the tip recently.
Old matress....... £13.00
Pair of bloomers you left here.......£23.00


----------



## screenman (29 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And what to do with the old one ??
> Edit.......just read the other replies.



That is easy, strip them down as it only takes 10 minutes, I have done quite a few.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I took several items to the tip recently.
> Old matress....... £13.00
> Pair of bloomers you left here.......£23.00




. Saucey beast you.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Our domestic goddess has just left the kitchen carrying the beater paddle from our Kenwood Chef plus the steel mixing bowl.
> 
> She has been baking cakes and I get to lick everything clean.
> 
> Yummy.




I remember fighting over who got the spoon and who got the bowl.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Whatever you are on will you send me some.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Jun 2020)

Morning all . It’s blowing dogs off chains here in the midlands. Think our bike ride might be off, rather like our sailing was off yesterday. Mrs exlaser 2 has just made it back from Morrison’s with the important stuff, ie coffee and wine . So we might risk a walk this afternoon , if the rain holds off. 😀


----------



## gavroche (29 Jun 2020)

I currently watch a lot of Youtube videos about French people leaving the rat race, sell up everything , buy a campervan or convert a van and live a nomadic life, travelling all over Europe or just within France . Apparently, 10 000 French people do just that every year but for some, it only last a year or two and then , they can't hack it any longer and give up. I sometimes wonder if I could do just that but when I mention it to my dearest, I get a very definite NO.


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Jun 2020)

gavroche said:


> I currently watch a lot of Youtube videos about French people leaving the rat race, sell up everything , buy a campervan or convert a van and live a nomadic life, travelling all over Europe or just within France . Apparently, 10 000 French people do just that every year but for some, it only last a year or two and then , they can't hack it any longer and give up. I sometimes wonder if I could do just that but when I mention it to my dearest, I get a very definite NO.


A well known "thing" in Canada and Aus i have read ... Silver Nomads they are called .....


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jun 2020)

Another day another turbo 
Nothing happens in North Baddesley, but this morning in the road opposite there were two police cars and support vehicle were there for over two hours


----------



## Dirk (29 Jun 2020)

Essential supplies sourced this morning for our trip next week.
3 cases of IPA and 1 of Stout.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2020)

We are sat outside, purely for some fresh air. It blinking freezing. I am wearing tracky bottoms, a fleece and I have a blanket around my shoulders. Less than a week ago it was too hot to sit out.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We are sat outside, purely for some fresh air. It blinking freezing. I am wearing tracky bottoms, a fleece and I have a blanket around my shoulders. Less than a week ago it was too hot to sit out.


I'm sat here with nothing on it's 23c here


----------



## pawl (29 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We are sat outside, purely for some fresh air. It blinking freezing. I am wearing tracky bottoms, a fleece and I have a blanket around my shoulders. Less than a week ago it was too hot to sit out.




I draw the line at sitting with a blanket round my shoulders I look and feel like an ancient as it is🚶🏽‍♀️👨🏻‍🦯☹️☹️☹️


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We are sat outside, purely for some fresh air. It blinking freezing. I am wearing tracky bottoms, a fleece and I have a blanket around my shoulders. Less than a week ago it was too hot to sit out.


Too hot, too cold.
There's no pleasing some folk!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm sat here with nothing on it's 23c here


I think some people on here tell porkies


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Good news.
> Just realised its pension day on Wednesday. That means this is a double payment month.
> Only someone as idiotic as our Civil Service can set up payments every 4 weeks instead of once a month. Payment dates are different every month, but once a year it's good news.



Yes, I always wondered why there was no calendar monthly option for State Pension payment. 

My guess was, to save wrangling over 53 week years?

The two payments in one month is a nice little surprise, I suppose.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> I draw the line at sitting with a blanket round my shoulders I look and feel like an ancient as it is🚶🏽‍♀️👨🏻‍🦯☹☹☹


I agree......thats what I felt like. I just needed some fresh air.
Back in the conservatory now, with the fire on


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I think some people on here tell porkies


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Too hot, too cold.
> There's no pleasing some folk!


As I posted a few days ago this country just cannot get the balance right. We need a new government.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkay and I have a joint account and all the household expenses are paid from that.
> We also both have our individual accounts with a monthly standing order to the joint account.
> We're both happy with that arrangement and it means we can make individual purchases without the need to consult each other.



That is exactly how we (Mrs @BoldonLad and myself) operate. Works perfectly for us.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


Oh sh*t..... I have just thrown up


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


>



I think you have that forbidden word in there (w*rk)


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

Jeez. That picture is just awful. Can someone report it?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Oh sh*t..... I have just thrown up


Doesn't prove what the temperature is though.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


>




Thank God your sitting down and the photo is a side view only.


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


AAAGGGGGHHHHH ! I can never unsee that ............


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2020)

I must learn to walk away from the people on other threads


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank God your sitting down and the photo is a side view only.


Blame Dave7 he was the one that said "I was telling porkies"


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Jun 2020)

We have lost the battle .......
Many times we have fought this foe ....
All possible routes have been explored ...
And yet .....

We have failed .........

The girls have Nits ! ! 

Julie has put on the sacred Armour of Hedrin and as we talk she moves into battle .....

We will not be defeated..... Again .....

Personally i blame Boris .. if he hadn't relaxed lockdown then the girls wouldn't have met up with that Lorna ..... we know where they came from .... she's as bad as her mother .......


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

HELP. ADVICE NEEDED. 

Today was blowing at 40 to 45 mph. Walking home after taking car for MOT was a challenge. 
Tomorrow the winds are going to be a nice "gentle" 20 to 25 mph. 
My riding buddy has just texted me time and place to meet😱😱😱
I never said I wanted to go, but it's his turn fof coffee and cake. 

What should I do?
Cry chicken?
Get the winter bike out?
Get infected with this virus?
Man up and show that I'm a true hard norvenner?

PLEASE CHOOSE FOR ME.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> We have lost the battle .......
> Many times we have fought this foe ....
> All possible routes have been explored ...
> And yet .....
> ...



My daugter had really long hair and I remember spending hours with the nit comb then pouring the smelly stuff all over her head and leaving it for 24 hours before washing it all off then going through her hair again. Good luck. Stay strong. And you will succeed and win the fight


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> HELP. ADVICE NEEDED.
> 
> Today was blowing at 40 to 45 mph. Walking home after taking car for MOT was a challenge.
> Tomorrow the winds are going to be a nice "gentle" 20 to 25 mph.
> ...


Number one


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2020)

We used to use conditioner and an ordinary comb to control nits. Works a dream, cheap, fragrant and ready to hand when needed. Always works.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Number one


I like what you did there 👍


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> HELP. ADVICE NEEDED.
> 
> Today was blowing at 40 to 45 mph. Walking home after taking car for MOT was a challenge.
> Tomorrow the winds are going to be a nice "gentle" 20 to 25 mph.
> ...


All my buddies would bail in those winds - just a question of who wimps out first! 😄

We buy our own coffee and cake, much simpler.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> We have lost the battle .......
> Many times we have fought this foe ....
> All possible routes have been explored ...
> And yet .....
> ...


Where is nitty Norah when you need her.
We went through it several times with our meticulously clean daughter. It has nothing to do with cleanliness and if I remember correctly they live on the scalp not in the hair.
My tip.......if available, Nanas (grandmas) are brilliant when you cant face the problem.


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where is nitty Norah when you need her.
> We went through it several times with our meticulously clean daughter. It has nothing to do with cleanliness and if I remember correctly they live on the scalp not in the hair.
> My tip.......if available, Nanas (grandmas) are brilliant when you cant face the problem.


We are the Nanas ... and the Grandad ...... the children are in our care .....................


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> We are the Nanas ... and the Grandad ...... the children are in our care .....................


There you are then.....problem solved. Dead simps


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We used to use conditioner and an ordinary comb to control nits. Works a dream, cheap, fragrant and ready to hand when needed. Always works.


Tried that ... Mission fail .....


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Jun 2020)

Night folks ... And may your God go with you..


----------



## Dirk (29 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Night folks ... And may your God go with you..


Night all.
(And I've never had one.)


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night all.
> (And I've never had one.)


Sithi

We talking about the same thing here?


----------



## screenman (30 Jun 2020)

Morning all, where is everone? off out to string the tomato's up. Also if I get really enthusiastic I might even clean the windows.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
It's grey and drizzly this morning, not sure what the day will bring. Another spell on the turbo to start the day, but first, coffee ☕☕

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶🏃🚲🏊🌞


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2020)

Good moening. The wind has finally died down Hoorah. But it's still dull and bleh. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> HELP. ADVICE NEEDED.
> 
> Today was blowing at 40 to 45 mph. Walking home after taking car for MOT was a challenge.
> Tomorrow the winds are going to be a nice "gentle" 20 to 25 mph.
> ...


Man up man. Pain is temporary, achievement is forever


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, 
Another day in paradise beckons.


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good moening. The wind has finally died down Hoorah. But it's still dull and bleh.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


Don't do it! Don't stay safe ..... have amazing adventures involving risk and accomplishment .... enjoy fear ...... climb things .... swim in huge seas .. kayak over weirs ...... but please ..... Don't stay safe .......


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2020)

I have risen!

Been up since about 0600hrs but got a headache and not feeling very chipper, so taking my time today.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jun 2020)

Hi it's me again


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (30 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> HELP. ADVICE NEEDED.
> 
> Today was blowing at 40 to 45 mph. Walking home after taking car for MOT was a challenge.
> Tomorrow the winds are going to be a nice "gentle" 20 to 25 mph.
> ...


I'm going. 
Mate has been on promising good weather. 
I wonder what he was on last night. 
As Captain Oates said "I may be some time"


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks, a bit calmer today, but still grey and cool.


----------



## GM (30 Jun 2020)

Morning all....A bit grey here as well at the moment, but should brighten up later hopefully. A day for getting the knotted handkerchief out a bit of concreting to do. 

Getting back to yesterdays mattress recommending. Get yourself a Harrison you know you deserve it 

Have a good day peeps! 🌈


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jun 2020)

Morning all, windy but hopefully dry today. Caught up with the semi and final of the Sewing Bee yesterday, very enjoyable. I know nothing about and have no interest in sewing but since happening on the programme mid last series I’ve found it an utter delight.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2020)

Morning. Had a coffee then went out for 33 miles so that's my main exercise of the day done. Hopefully get a walk later, but first it's Weetabix and banana time.


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Jun 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, windy but hopefully dry today. Caught up with the semi and final of the Sewing Bee yesterday, very enjoyable. I know nothing about and have no interest in sewing but since happening on the programme mid last series I’ve found it an utter delight.


My son John is one of the competitors in the next series ................


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2020)

Miserable day so far but an improvement on yesterdays dreadful weather. I did put the heating on first thing though. Yesterday I thought "I cant put the heating on in June" but I was wrong 
We have a few bits planned eg some shopping for the aunty but apart from that, nowt.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2020)

Dish washers !!!!!
Who is it that replaced theirs recently?? I have @screenman in mind but could be wrong.
I remember Welshie saying you didnt bother replacing yours.
Anyway....ours was 12 years old and did a good job.....until it died. We weighed up repare Vs replacement and got a new one. Its a Whirlpool.
It is so much better than the old one. Better design, more options (too many tbh), quicker and so much quieter.
A good decision


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Had a coffee then went out for 33 miles so that's my main exercise of the day done. Hopefully get a walk later, but first it's Weetabix and banana time.


WoW I don't know how you do it well done


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> WoW I don't know how you do it well done


It's worth it just for the scenery


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2020)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple town centre this morning for the first time since lockdown. I need to get some new T shirts before we go away next week.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I'm going.
> Mate has been on promising good weather.
> I wonder what he was on last night.
> As Captain Oates said "I may be some time"


I live in Lancashire as well. I doff my cap sir, chapeau. I wouldn't be on a bike today, might as well sit in the shower fully clothed!!! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2020)

Good morning. The winds have eased and the rain is now a steady, heavy, persistent drizzle - the sort that soaks right through. ☹️

Two lovely pictures @Mo1959 every time you post the one from the bridge I want to ride there!! Jealous? Moi?

Today is a walking day. Plans have changed, route shortened and a decision made at 12.00. Right now I'm not taking bets on going.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2020)

It is getting a bit brighter here. I can see the Sun.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jun 2020)

We has


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2020)

Forecast is saying a chance of showers this afternoon, so might just go my walk now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dish washers !!!!!
> Who is it that replaced theirs recently?? I have @screenman in mind but could be wrong.
> I remember Welshie saying you didnt bother replacing yours.
> Anyway....ours was 12 years old and did a good job.....until it died. We weighed up repare Vs replacement and got a new one. Its a Whirlpool.
> ...


We replaced our "Naff" earlier in the year. The original purchase was a toss up between Naff and Bosch. Made the wrong choice originally but replaced it with a Bosch and its a great machine.


----------



## screenman (30 Jun 2020)

We replaced our Naff with a Beko, the Beko is far better quality.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi it's me again


You are certain it is you!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It is getting a bit brighter here. I can see the Sun.


Yep, same here. I'm going to dig out my wet weather walking gear. We depart at 12.20. Yipeeeeeeee..................this means I don't have to start decorating. Did I say Mrs P mentioned the D word yesterday in that manner which suggests a husband doesn't really have much choice!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2020)

Got my walk in dry. Quite humid though. 

The garden refuse bin people don't seem to know what they're doing today. There's 2 lorries on the go plus men in vans and they don't seem to know which lorry is doing which street!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (30 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I live in Lancashire as well. I doff my cap sir, chapeau. I wouldn't be on a bike today, might as well sit in the shower fully clothed!!! 😄


Well we went. 
We got back. 
We got wet. 
Roughly Formby, Mawdesley, Croston, Hesketh Bank and Southport. 
Coffee but no cake at a butty van. 

A character building ride.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, same here. I'm going to dig out my wet weather walking gear. We depart at 12.20. Yipeeeeeeee..................this means I don't have to start decorating. Did I say Mrs P mentioned the D word yesterday in that manner which suggests a husband doesn't really have much choice!!!!


MrsP bought two tins of paint home the other day. I think I know what it means.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> MrsP bought two tins of paint home the other day. I think I know what it means.


She's going to paint the house?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (30 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> MrsP bought two tins of paint home the other day. I think I know what it means.


She's going to paint the town red?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (30 Jun 2020)

Here's today's swim. 
Might have broken social distancing rules sheltering under the awning at the butty van. Naughty, but an emergency was declared.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2020)

Just had a phone call from the hairdresser offering me an appointment on 21st July. It’s good they are looking after their regulars first before getting swamped with others wanting fitted in.


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had a phone call from the hairdresser offering me an appointment on 21st July. It’s good they are looking after their regulars first before getting swamped with others wanting fitted in.


I assume it's at least a 30 mile ride to your hairdresser ........


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Here's today's swim.
> Might have broken social distancing rules sheltering under the awning at the butty van. Naughty, but an emergency was declared.
> View attachment 533338


That's a pretty fast swim on dry land as well.  local rivers and ditches?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (30 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> That's a pretty fast swim on dry land as well.


Nope. You are well wrong there. 
It wasn't dry land😊😊😊


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> I assume it's at least a 30 mile ride to your hairdresser ........


Lol......no, a ten minute walk!


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had a phone call from the hairdresser offering me an appointment on 21st July. It’s good they are looking after their regulars first before getting swamped with others wanting fitted in.


MrsD had the same call from her hairdresser last week. July 30th was the earliest they could fit her in.
I trimmed it for her last week and, although I say so myself, I did a pretty good job.
MrsD was more than happy with the result.
I just need to persuade her to have a No3 all over and I could do a perfect job for her.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> MrsD had the same call from her hairdresser last week. July 30th was the earliest they could fit her in.
> I trimmed it for her last week and, although I say so myself, I did a pretty good job.
> MrsD was more than happy with the result.
> I just need to persuade her to have a No3 all over and I could do a perfect job for her.


It did cross my mind to try clippers!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2020)

My grandsons are all looking like girls at the moment because their hair has grown so long. . They have booked appointments for the end of July to have it all chopped off.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My grandsons are all looking like girls at the moment because their hair has grown so long. . They have booked appointments for the end of July to have it all chopped off.


I’ve noticed one of the male weather forecasters on BBC‘s hair getting quite long! Lol


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jun 2020)

It's still


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's still


Not here it isn't.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2020)

I was exploring this morning and rode 54 miles. I started out on a regular route out to Cosby but got the other side of Frolesworth and turned right towards Leire, in the village I turned left through Dunton Bassett then picked up the main road the other side through to Broughton Astley, then turned back towards Frolesworth and turned back through Leire and into Dunton Bassett where I turned right in the village and onto the main road again to turn right towards Ashby Magna, then right towards Gilmorton where I picked up a regular route home. Not a nice cycling morning, dull and grey with the occasional shower and that breeze was still strong, I was doing alright with a 14.4 average but turned into the breeze on the run into Coventry and saw my average drop below 14mph. So an interesting mornings cycling, I don't know the lanes round by Leire so it was interesting to ride round the area and familiarize myself with them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> MrsD had the same call from her hairdresser last week. July 30th was the earliest they could fit her in.
> I trimmed it for her last week and, although I say so myself, I did a pretty good job.
> MrsD was more than happy with the result.
> I just need to persuade her to have a No3 all over and I could do a perfect job for her.



I hope you charged the typical ladies hairdresser rates £££ 😯😯😯 😁


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We replaced our "Naff" earlier in the year. The original purchase was a toss up between Naff and Bosch. Made the wrong choice originally but replaced it with a Bosch and its a great machine.


Maybe it was your good self then. Did you replace an integrated one with a free standing type ?


Mo1959 said:


> Just had a phone call from the hairdresser offering me an appointment on 21st July. It’s good they are looking after their regulars first before getting swamped with others wanting fitted in.


MrsDs is July 3rd.......yes I know.
Mine is in 5 minutes. Should be interesting. Boorrowed clippers and first time she has attempted this.
I am p*ssing myself.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe it was your good self then. Did you replace an integrated one with a free standing type ?
> 
> MrsDs is July 3rd.......yes I know.
> Mine is in 5 minutes. Should be interesting. Boorrowed clippers and *first time she has attempted this.
> I am p*ssing myself.*



Yes, nothing. worse than sitting there, Mrs @BoldonLad in charge of the shears, and, I hear her utter "oh! shoot!, never mind, it will grow again" 

Mrs @BoldonLad gas appointment for 8th July. She would not rust me to cut her hair


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe it was your good self then. Did you replace an integrated one with a free standing type ?
> 
> MrsDs is July 3rd.......yes I know.
> Mine is in 5 minutes. Should be interesting. Boorrowed clippers and first time she has attempted this.
> I am p*ssing myself.



Yes I did Dave,
Have a good mate I've known for 40+ years, I won't let on what his job was, but there are a couple of " Pete's" in our group of mates, he is known as " Washing Machine Pete "


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, nothing. worse than sitting there, Mrs @BoldonLad in charge of the shears, and, I hear her utter "oh! shoot!, never mind, it will grow again"
> 
> Mrs @BoldonLad gas appointment for 8th July. She would not rust me to cut her hair


MrsD has done her worst. I must say that fot a first attempt its a damned good one.
Its a borrowed Braun with settings of 3,5,8. So we went with what we had.
Hoovered all (most of) the hairs up. Just gping to shower it off now


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2020)

I cut Mr WD,s hair for 45 years, then it all disappeared and now he cuts it himself by going over it with the clippers. It's so easy now that he can do it himself.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I cut Mr WD,s hair for 45 years, then it all disappeared and now he cuts it himself by going over it with the clippers. It's so easy now that he can do it himself.



I wish mine would disappear, at the moment I look like a mad scientist or an ancient hippy, it still grows as fast as it always did, I thought it would slow down as I got older but no sign of that yet


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I cut Mr WD,s hair for 45 years, then it all disappeared and now he cuts it himself by going over it with the clippers. It's so easy now that he can do it himself.


My dad was nearly bald (very thin on top) from quite young.
Me and my Bro have kept our hair, him moreso. MrsD tells me I have a definite duck pond now.......doesn't bother me as I can't see it


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I cut Mr WD,s hair for 45 years, then it all disappeared and now he cuts it himself by going over it with the clippers. It's so easy now that he can do it himself.


I've been cutting my own hair for the past 25 years.
Must've save a fortune!


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2020)

Anyone happen to see it? 15:30 onwards.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2020)

1st attempt. I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 1st attempt. I am quite pleased with it.
> View attachment 533396




Mrs D has done a fine job there


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mrs D has done a fine job there


MrsD sends her thanks to you.
Be careful how you respond, she still asks who these blooomers belong to.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 1st attempt. I am quite pleased with it.
> View attachment 533396


When are you going back to have it finished?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> When are you going back to have it finished?


Whatchit mate....just watchit.
If you're lookin for a fight I've got mates wif levver belts dat fick


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 1st attempt. I am quite pleased with it.
> View attachment 533396


It didn't need cutting


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD sends her thanks to you.
> Be careful how you respond, she still asks who these blooomers belong to.




I shall keep schtum. You can always tell her you are taking parachute lessons and they are a new kind of parachute.


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Jun 2020)

The sprogs are bathed .... just eat ordered ...... phones corralled, laptops switched off, PC's disabled ... Kindles hidden .....  just one of the TV's powered up ........
Time for ...... The Tour .......

aagggh ! .........


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've been cutting my own hair for the past 25 years.
> Must've save a fortune!


Same here, ditto


----------



## screenman (30 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had a phone call from the hairdresser offering me an appointment on 21st July. It’s good they are looking after their regulars first before getting swamped with others wanting fitted in.



Pam just got one for the 10th, she is very pleased.


----------



## screenman (30 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe it was your good self then. Did you replace an integrated one with a free standing type ?
> 
> MrsDs is July 3rd.......yes I know.
> Mine is in 5 minutes. Should be interesting. Boorrowed clippers and first time she has attempted this.
> I am p*ssing myself.



I swapped a integrated for a free standing.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2020)

I just get Mr WD to chop a couple of inches off the bottom of mine now and again. No need for a hairdresser for me. It's long anyway and I normally keep it up.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> I swapped a integrated for a free standing.


Thought it was you.
What make did you go for?
We decided to stick with integrated. More money but its that or leave it to the family.
As I said, we are very pleased with the whole thing.


----------



## screenman (30 Jun 2020)

Pledge for mine, I have the perfect hair style for a swimmer.


----------



## screenman (30 Jun 2020)

800 kilo bag of gravel emptied, barrowed 20 yards and raked out level in about an hour, us oldies have still got it. Just hope I still have it when I wake up in the morning. As for helping me choose a new mattress you lot are as much use as a chocolate tea pot.


----------



## screenman (30 Jun 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thought it was you.
> What make did you go for?
> We decided to stick with integrated. More money but its that or leave it to the family.
> As I said, we are very pleased with the whole thing.



Beko, we are gradually switching all white goods over to them as things go pop.


----------



## GM (30 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> As for helping me choose a new mattress you lot are as much use as a chocolate tea pot.




I told you, a Harrison Sapphire, you can thank me later!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2020)

Time for Holby City. It’s the only soap type serial I watch. Not even sure why. Just like some of the characters.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just get Mr WD to chop a couple of inches off the bottom of mine now and again. No need for a hairdresser for me. It's long anyway and I normally keep it up.


Must resist and remember

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8vm51sR4tRY


----------



## screenman (30 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> I told you, a Harrison Sapphire, you can thank me later!



I missed that, sorry. They look good, I do not mind spending for a good night's sleep.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Must resist and remember
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8vm51sR4tRY



Excellent that.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2020)

Jodie Comer in Talking Heads. Oh joy. 😍😍😍 

Good walk this afternoon but one big disappoinment. We went through a beautiful wooded valley known as Fairy Glen. The majority of side paths had been barriered off by the local authority with clear signage this was part of Covid-19 control methods. The main wide path was open. No problem with this for our group. All 60+ and retired.

So what is it with the local dickheads who find it necessary to climb over barriers, rip down barriers and through them in the stream and in one instance bend the steel barrier through 90 degrees? Unbelievable behaviour.

Covid-19 has great potential to prove Charles Darwin right!!!!


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Jun 2020)

Why were there any barriers there in the first place. ?


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2020)

Off to hit the Slumberland now.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2020)

Dirk said:


> Off to hit the Slumberland now.


Why?


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## screenman (1 Jul 2020)

Morning all, car servicing today is my plan.


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It didn't need cutting


If you dont watch it I will also post a nude photo.........but mine will be full frontal. Then you will be sorry


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, car servicing today is my plan.


Ooooh........can I bring mine round?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If you dont watch it I will also post a nude photo.........but mine will be full frontal. Then you will be sorry


It's OK Dave we believe you.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Time for Holby City. It’s the only soap type serial I watch. Not even sure why. Just like some of the characters.


I stopped watching soaps around the time Ellsie Tanner's husband got run over by a Blackpool tram. I was never a big soap fan apart from early Coronation St but dont watch any of them now.
I am not knocking those that watch them, its just not for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2020)

Morning. A bit dismal here with rain due soon. I was up earlier and had a coffee then attempted going back to bed. Never seems to work for me as I just lie there bored and not remotely sleepy so back up and dressed now. The excitement of the day is it is blue bin day.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2020)

Good morning and welcome to a grey, drizzly day. Forecast is steadily improving to not raining. I have a ride planned for 9.30. Think I'll sit back and wait for my cycle buddy to decide. He's slightly obsessed this year, out in all weathers, as he chases 10,000 miles for the year - means we will be going. 

I'm after 7,500. Three months ago our Vietnam holiday had left me 500 off the pace. Last week I'd hauled it back to 118. After no rides for six days and a terrible forecast this week I guess I'll be 200-250 behind. My buddy is at +/-5500 which puts him slightly ahead.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. A bit dismal here with rain due soon. I was up earlier and had a coffee then attempted going back to bed. Never seems to work for me as I just lie there bored and not remotely sleepy so back up and dressed now. The excitement of the day is it is blue bin day.


Doubly exciting down here - it's blue and grey bins today.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2020)

Morning all.
Woke with a really bad (sort of) headache at 0400. It started at the base of my neck, on the right and went up into my head. Had tablets but it was still there at 0600. Its starting to ease off now. I have had it before but cant think what triggers it.
Anyway.......
Golf for me today. I hope the rain holds off. I do miss the clubhouse association after a game though. I dont play till 10.20 so may get a short walk in first.
Have a good day folk.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning and welcome to a grey, drizzly day. Forecast is steadily improving to not raining. I have a ride planned for 9.30. Think I'll sit back and wait for my cycle buddy to decide. He's slightly obsessed this year, out in all weathers, as he chases 10,000 miles for the year - means we will be going.
> 
> I'm after 7,500. Three months ago our Vietnam holiday had left me 500 off the pace. Last week I'd hauled it back to 118. After no rides for six days and a terrible forecast this week I guess I'll be 200-250 behind. My buddy is at +/-5500 which puts him slightly ahead.


Back 6 or 7 years ago I got a bit obsessed with the stupid Strava distance and climbing challenges and eventually found it started to spoil the enjoyment of just riding so only occasionally have a go at one now if I'm feeling up to it. I've become a bit more chilled about my cycling lately. Not even sure what my annual mileage is at the moment. I'll be doing well if I get to 5,000 for the year I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Woke with a really bad (sort of) headache at 0400. It started at the base of my neck, on the right and went up into my head. Had tablets but it was still there at 0600. Its starting to ease off now. I have had it before but cant think what triggers it.
> Anyway.......
> Golf for me today. I hope the rain holds off. I do miss the clubhouse association after a game though. I dont play till 10.20 so may get a short walk in first.
> Have a good day folk.


My neck often sparks off headaches. Bit of wear and tear on the discs and all you need is to sleep awkwardly or ride the bike too long and it often starts one off.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2020)

Speaking of soaps. Mrs P is a big Archers and Corrie fan. I vaguely dip in and out of Coronation street. Earlier this week there was a good docu-drama on ITV "The Road to Coronation Street" about events leading to the birth of the soap. It will be on ITV Hub, worth finding.

Also watched "On Chesil Beach" this week. I thought it was really excellent, gripping, entertaining and ultimately very sad.


----------



## screenman (1 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooh........can I bring mine round?



Let me think, no. I do not mind doing my own as it seems a fath nowadays to find somebody else to do it, I do not get that much pleasure from the task.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Back 6 or 7 years ago I got a bit obsessed with the stupid Strava distance and climbing challenges and eventually found it started to spoil the enjoyment of just riding so only occasionally have a go at one now if I'm feeling up to it. I've become a bit more chilled about my cycling lately. Not even sure what my annual mileage is at the moment. I'll be doing well if I get to 5,000 for the year I think.


Yes, I get that. 7,500 was my target 2018 and 2019. Health issues prevented me hitting both so I'd like to do it. Given I do 150-200 a week, weather permitting, it's not too out of reach. If I miss it I'll just shrug my shoulders - it's not a big deal. I need to hit 163 miles/week over 46 weeks.

My pal is out in all weathers though. He did 60 on Monday!!!!! Crackers.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, car servicing today is my plan.



Mines in the garage this morning, passenger side window switch, it will close but not open the window.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jul 2020)

Morning all, out with the dog soon before the rain comes.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jul 2020)

Morning all. 
Today Is the anniversary of the start of the very first Tour de France.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jul 2020)

Morning all. Grey and forecast wet today. Fortunately I’m promised a delivery of essential supplies from the Wine Society van this morning


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Morning all.
> Today Is the anniversary of the start of the very first Tour de France.


Myself and a pal had planned to set off from home around June 1st this year and cycle to Nice, arriving on the 25th. I have friends who live 500 metres from the Promenade des Anglais, stay with them, watch the start on the 27th and fly home today!

That all went in the bin.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2020)

Well pleasant though all the early morning chat is I must away to my porridge and ride preparations. I shall return bedraggled and covered in that sort of grit mess we get on days like this.

Have a good one folks.......


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2020)

Good morning all. I stayed in bed looking at the ceiling .

Dull and misty here at the moment 

Stay safe.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

A sunny start to the day. Unfortunately a hamstring problem cut my last run short, so it's walking and a spell on the turbo today. 

This evening we're down the Park to catch up with a few friends and look after our granddaughter while mummy has a little run. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶🚲🏃🏊🌞


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning all. I stayed in bed looking at the ceiling .
> 
> Dull and misty here at the moment
> 
> Stay safe.



That brought to mind a saying from a dear departed friend. When pondering life's choices he'd say " Well, you're a long time looking at the lid"


----------



## screenman (1 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Morning all.
> Today Is the anniversary of the start of the very first Tour de France.



I expect some on here can remember it.


----------



## screenman (1 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That brought to mind a saying from a dear departed friend. When pondering life's choices he'd say " Well, you're a long time looking at the lid"


 
I am going to pinch that saying if you do not mind.


----------



## GM (1 Jul 2020)

Morning all... Sitting here excitedly waiting for the skip lorry, how much excitement can I have? 🌈


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Sitting here excitedly waiting for the skip lorry, how much excitement can I have? 🌈


I remember calling them "the bucket men" way back when they still came round the back of the house and physically lifted your bin and took it to the lorry and emptied it. Health and Safety would turn in their graves!


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Doubly exciting down here - it's blue and grey bins today.


Morning all 

Green bin day here.
Why can't they standardise the colour of bins across the country?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2020)

Tomorrow is bin day for us.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Green bin day here.
> Why can't they standardise the colour of bins across the country?


We have brown(garden and food waste) every second Tuesday, blue(paper, cardboard, tins, etc) every second Wednesday and green(general waste)on the alternating Wednesday. We don't have one for glass currently. Have to take them to one of the bottle banks, or be bad like me and occasionally sneak them into general waste. Lol


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Green bin day here.
> Why can't they standardise the colour of bins across the country?


Holidaying in Moray we found that each house there has 4 bins, each of a different colour of course, each with a different collection schedule. One of them was a very bright shade of purple I recall, they made quite a colourful sight in everyone’s drives.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jul 2020)

Wine Society order duly delivered, and in other news, an awaited 4 figure tax refund has now been paid into my account. All is well in my world. Well, almost.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2020)

We have five altogether. Waste food, paper, glass, plastic and metal containers and general large green bin. All collected on different weeks.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Wine Society order duly delivered, and in other news, an awaited 4 figure tax refund has now been paid into my account. All is well in my world. Well, almost.


I don't pay tax now, so won't be getting one of them!  No phone call from Ernie either so obviously haven't won the jackpot yet.


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2020)

Alas, I've too much coming in and the tax man bends me over and does the proverbial.

Compare that to the drug taking, thieving, wastrel, permanently unemployed sheet bags I dealt with throughout my career, who get free pension and benefits thrown at them, free housing etc, free prescriptions, and never paid a penny in tax in their lives. I wonder if work was worth the bother sometimes


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't pay tax now, so won't be getting one of them!  No phone call from Ernie either so obviously haven't won the jackpot yet.


No, I won’t be paying any for the next few years either, this was a legacy of PAYE collections from my last few months of employment last year.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jul 2020)




----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2020)

Morning Jon.


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Tomorrow is bin day for us.




Black bin has just been collected.Oh joy.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Black bin has just been collected.Oh joy.




How exciting.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2020)

Rain is getting heavier now. Proper drops rather than the fine drizzle earlier.


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2020)

Its bin day here as well. General rubbish this week.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2020)

Back from my short walk. Neck pain virtually gone now, thank the lord for that.
Quite pleasant out there at the moment though drizzle is forcast.

We have a black bin for general waste
Green bin for garden waste
Blue bin for recycling waste.
Blue and green are collected one Thursday while black is the alternate Thursday. 
Seems to work quite well.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2020)

Car dropped off at the garage at half eight this morning and I couldn't believe how quiet it was, we have three schools and a nursery near us and normally its bedlam round here at that time, I'd usually expect five or ten minutes just to get out of our road, it only took five minutes to get to the garage.


----------



## screenman (1 Jul 2020)

Dent just fixed on a friend of a friend's car, took me 30 minutes, they had been quoted £825+vat from a bodyshop.


----------



## FrankCrank (1 Jul 2020)

Was meant to get to the new Terminal 21 Shopping Mall, but rain stopped play. Anyhows, today is and 🥵, so no excuses

A stop at Pattaya beach, notice it's near empty, thanks to Covid 19






Each floor of the Mall represents a different city, not sure where the driver's gone





This postie has a far-flung round!





Oooh-La-La





Ever get the feeling you're being watched?





And a rather famous bridge


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Dent just fixed on a friend of a friend's car, took me 30 minutes, they had been quoted £825+vat from a bodyshop.



When the bonnet catch on my car failed I brought a new catch and had the local garage fit it, the catch cost £36 and the garage charged £25 to fit it, Suzuki wanted over £160 for the job, reckoned the whole front of the car needed removing, the garage did it while I waited, didn't take long at all.


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Alas, I've too much coming in and the tax man bends me over and does the proverbial.
> 
> Compare that to the drug taking, thieving, wastrel, permanently unemployed sheet bags I dealt with throughout my career, who get free pension and benefits thrown at them, free housing etc, free prescriptions, and never paid a penny in tax in their lives. I wonder if work was worth the bother sometimes


But you have your pride and dignity, they have none of that.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2020)

Today the local haberdabberdashery is opening again so I might go in for a look see.

It's market day as well so I will let Mr WD go for a wonder round on his own. How much trouble can he possibly get himself into in 20 minutes I ask myself.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2020)

Bins collected on alternate Wednesdays:
Black - general waste.
Green - garden waste.

Recycling Containers collected every Monday: 
Green - plastic.
Clear - glass bottles

Recycling Bags:
Green - paper.
Brown - cardboard.

Recycling Food Caddy:
Organic waste.

Life was so much simpler when everything was shoved in one bin and we had dustmen instead of 'recycling operatives'.


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2020)

Our green recycling bin is collected every Thursday but the big black one every 4 weeks. For garden waste, you have to pay an extra £35 a year to have one or take it to the tip yourself for free which is what I do as we have very little garden waste, only grass.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have five altogether. Waste food, paper, glass, plastic and metal containers and general large green bin. All collected on different weeks.


We have 3 bins. Grey household rubbish, Blue for recycling glass, tins, paper and most plastic every Monday, and the Green bin for garden stuff every two weeks. The council started charging £70 for the green bin service from this February saying it was not legally obliged to offer this service at all.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> We have 3 bins. Grey household rubbish, Blue for recycling glass, tins, paper and most plastic every Monday, and the Green bin for garden stuff every two weeks. The council started charging £70 for the green bin service from this February saying it was not legally obliged to offer this service at all.




Thank God I have lots of land and can just chuck the garden waste anywhere.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Today the local haberdabberdashery is opening again so I might go in for a look see.
> 
> It's market day as well so I will let Mr WD go for a wonder round on his own. How much trouble can he possibly get himself into in 20 minutes I ask myself.


He'll buy cakes! 🍰


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Bins collected on alternate Wednesdays:
> Black - general waste.
> Green - garden waste.
> 
> ...


We only have one plastic bag, if we want to re-cycle paper, tins ect we have to walk over 100 yards to the next block, for glass that's nearly 1/2 mile away so most of the lazy sods don't bother


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2020)

Isn't Messenger a wonderful thing? I can speak and see my brothers as if I was in the room with them. I just spoke to one of them earlier, so much better than speaking on the phone and all for free as well.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Isn't Messenger a wonderful thing? I can speak and see my brothers as if I was in the room with them. I just spoke to one of them earlier, so much better than speaking on the phone and all for free as well.



Yes we use that to keep in touch with our son.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2020)

Thats mildly disappointing, the garage has established that the switch is faulty, I knew that anyway, but can't replace it as he can't get hold of a replacement switch, he's ordered one from Suzuki and will let me know when its in, he reckons about a month


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Woke with a really bad (sort of) headache at 0400. It started at the base of my neck, on the right and went up into my head. Had tablets but it was still there at 0600. Its starting to ease off now. I have had it before but cant think what triggers it.
> Anyway.......
> *Golf for me today*. I hope the rain holds off. I do miss the clubhouse association after a game though. I dont play till 10.20 so may get a short walk in first.
> Have a good day folk.


If you have an 18 hole course, but play only 9, what's the 19th hole called?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> He'll buy cakes! 🍰




Chocolate biscuits was what he went for in the end. 

Waste of time going to the haberdabberdashery as it was 1 in as 1 out. Tiny shop.

I had no intention of standing In a queue with a bunch of old biddies in the rain for at least half an hour. Those days are long gone for me. I remember shopping in Brum on Saturdays where the queues were so bad that you even had to queue to use the ladies. Sod that. 

I can get what I want online.


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> If you have an 18 hole course, but play only 9, what's the 19th hole called?


10a.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Alas, I've too much coming in and the tax man bends me over and does the proverbial.
> 
> Compare that to the drug taking, thieving, wastrel, permanently unemployed sheet bags I dealt with throughout my career, who get free pension and benefits thrown at them, free housing etc, free prescriptions, and never paid a penny in tax in their lives. I wonder if work was worth the bother sometimes



Been reading the Daily Mail have we?


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2020)

Been put, managed to squeeze 33 quid worth of diseasel into my Volvo, so that that for another 2 months,


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2020)

I’ve had beans on toast for lunch......exciting stuff! 
Still raining, but not sure how much longer I can remain cooped up indoors.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve had beans on toast for lunch......exciting stuff!
> Still raining, but not sure how much longer I can remain cooped up indoors.


Been raining here all morning. I went out yesterday and got wet, so I've been out today and got wet again.
Dentist this afternoon. That will be interesting.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Been raining here all morning. I went out yesterday and got wet, so I've been out today and got wet again.
> Dentist this afternoon. That will be interesting.


Just a check up I presume? As much as I am looking forward to getting my hair cut on the 21st, not sure I’m looking forward to the faff of staff and customers being all togged up in ppe.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2020)

But my hair this morning. Should be good for another month.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just a check up I presume? As much as I am looking forward to getting my hair cut on the 21st, not sure I’m looking forward to the experience.


Nope. I have a top plate. Last November I lost a tooth and they added to the plate. Made a complete Horlicks of it. Uncomfortable as hell. I've had the dremel to it several times, and there are times when I can't wear it - when grinding up hills or when I'm under stress I grind my teeth. Not doing much hill work but there is a bit of stress around at present, or so I'm told. Going to try and get a new plate sorted. I'm saying sod the NHS and going private.


----------



## GM (1 Jul 2020)

Excitement over for one day, skip lorry came, walked the dog and just like @Mo1959 I'm having skidmarks on a raft for lunch!


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2020)

I don’t normally rant.I watched the early morning BBC morning programme this morning.A five yea old amputee has raised over.one million pounds by doing a sponsored walk .What an inspiration 

Following this the program looked at what was happening in the country’s open spaces .Litter every ware.Barbecues left on moorland to burn its self out.If they are capable of taking all there paraphernalia out then they should be capable 
the rubbish home.What is the matter with these people.They will be the first to moan when beaches car parks country parks are closedown A group of Leicester City supporters had hired two coaches to take them to Nottingham for boozy night out Apparently it has been cancelled presumably because Nottingham constabulary are on the look out for such incidents.

I do despair at some people’s couldn’t care less.Are local pub has decided not to open until Monday due to are close proximity to lock downed Leicester and feel they would not be able to control a mass influx 

Sorry to post my feelings in this thread but it is the only thread I read plus Mundane News and my ride today

Stay safe folks.


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> How exciting.



Yes and next week i will ecstatic with joy when they collect the brown and blue bin on the same day 😄😄👍👍


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> If you have an 18 hole course, but play only 9, what's the 19th hole called?


At the moment its called "closed" but it reopens next Wednesday


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jul 2020)

Lovely dry day here in the so called rainy west. Overcast but virtually no wind so went for a bimble down Loch na Keal again as when the hordes start again it will not be easy. Quite a few obvious tourist cars around already. Couple of pics just to prove the weather.


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Yes and next week i will ecstatic with joy when they collect the brown and blue bin on the same day 😄😄👍👍


In the same refuse lorry?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Dent just fixed on a friend of a friend's car, took me 30 minutes, they had been quoted £825+vat from a bodyshop.


Barstewards aren't they.
And you did it for only £800.00 .
Do you do spray jobs as well or just dents ?
Dont worry....I am only interested.


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> In the same refuse lorry?


 No It’s double joy.Different lorries


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Excitement over for one day, skip lorry came, walked the dog and just like @Mo1959 I'm having skidmarks on a raft for lunch!


Amazing. You get the skip lorry to walk your dog


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Dent just fixed on a friend of a friend's car, took me 30 minutes, they had been quoted £825+vat from a bodyshop.


Just out of interest I enquired at a major caravan dealer near me for them to change the brushes and covers on my motor movers.
They quoted £180.
I did the job myself for £40 and it took about 15 minutes.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2020)

Back from golf.
We teed off at 10.20 at which time the light drizzle we were promised decided to turn into p*ssing down that lasted the next hour. Not very nice.
Lunch will be crusty bread with cheese and cherry tomatoes


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> At the moment its called "closed" but it reopens next Wednesday


And then what'll it be called, given you play short course.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Car dropped off at the garage at half eight this morning and I couldn't believe how quiet it was, we have three schools and a nursery near us and normally *its bedlam* round here at that time, I'd usually expect five or ten minutes just to get out of our road, it only took five minutes to get to the garage.


Your garage is near Harrogate!
Will they count that as essential travel.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If you dont watch it I will also post a nude photo.........but mine will be full frontal. Then you will be sorry


Dave, did your good lady give you a Brazilian in the downstairs department also ?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Was meant to get to the new Terminal 21 Shopping Mall, but rain stopped play. Anyhows, today is and 🥵, so no excuses
> 
> A stop at Pattaya beach, notice it's near empty, thanks to Covid 19
> View attachment 533504
> ...


[1] Got fed up, stoker wasn't doing much anyway. No final drive from the rear.

[2] Postcode is wrong.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your garage is near Harrogate!
> Will they count that as essential travel.




???


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> And then what'll it be called, given you play short course.


The 9 1/2th hole.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> ???


_Bedlam is a small village in the Harrogate district of North Yorkshire, England situated north of Harrogate. Its name most likely came from Old English Botlum = "at the buildings", or its Old Norse equivalent, and not the same origin as Bedlam insane asylum._

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedlam,_North_Yorkshire


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The 9 1/2th hole.


How'd you get 1/2 a hole?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Dave, did your good lady give you a Brazilian in the downstairs department also ?


Well as you ask......and I know your question is genuine.......she did sort of give me a Brazillian. Sadly, after she did the right side, the battery died. I am slightly lop sided now


----------



## 12boy (1 Jul 2020)

Was watching a trad archery YouTube by Gary Chynne in which he advised something like.."Don't complain about old age, it doesn't last that long." Going to be windy for a while around here, but the water in the toilet isn't going up and down with the gusts so it ain't too bad.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2020)

Covid 19 sign put up by Steve, the landlord of the Poltimore Arms not far from here.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> How'd you get 1/2 a hole?


You have to be a very good** golfer.

**for good read drunk.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> _Bedlam is a small village in the Harrogate district of North Yorkshire, England situated north of Harrogate. Its name most likely came from Old English Botlum = "at the buildings", or its Old Norse equivalent, and not the same origin as Bedlam insane asylum._
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedlam,_North_Yorkshire



I've not heard of the place.

https://www.thefreedictionary.com/bedlam


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jul 2020)

The original Bedlam was on the south bank of the Thames, somewhere near where Borough Market is today. That was a mental hospital and it's name was reckoned to be a corruption of Bethlehem.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2020)

The Poltimore Arms is an 'experience' for those who stumble upon it unawares. 
https://www.devonlive.com/news/devon-news/inside-off-grid-pub-customers-3839733


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jul 2020)

Ahhhh Hermes - _Your parcel has been delivered and signed for by a member of your household 12.36pm_
Yeah right  and you can't even phone them


----------



## screenman (1 Jul 2020)

The Skoda now has blue brake calipers.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Ahhhh Hermes - _Your parcel has been delivered and signed for by a member of your household 12.36pm_
> Yeah right  and you can't even phone them


Ask for Martijn de Lange on 0113 397 6400

e-mail an option, try
Martijn.deLange@hermes-europe.co.uk.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Ahhhh Hermes - _Your parcel has been delivered and signed for by a member of your household 12.36pm_
> Yeah right  and you can't even phone them


Well that's a lie because Hermes are doing non contact deliveries. No signatures are required, or asked for.
They may have thrown it in a porch somewhere, but whereabouts is anyone's guess.

I was waiting for an Amazon delivery last week. Watching the countdown I was next on the list. Watching the road the van went straight past.
Email arrived telling me it had been delivered. So it might, but it still hasn't turned up.
I got a refund, after a bit of an argument.


----------



## Landsurfer (1 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Ahhhh Hermes - _Your parcel has been delivered and signed for by a member of your household 12.36pm_
> Yeah right  and you can't even phone them


But your parcel has been delivered ... thats good isn't it ..?


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2020)

Are Hermes delivery are never a problem.As Mrs P has fairly regular deliveries he knows if there is no body in he leaves parcels behind the wheelie bins.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Are Hermes delivery are never a problem.As Mrs P has fairly regular deliveries he knows if there is no body in he leaves parcels behind the wheelie bins.



Same here. 

Makes life easy for everyone. I don't have to mess about re-arranging delivery, Driver does not have to make another journey. 

Not sure if this is true, but, I was told, by a Hermes driver, they only get paid, when parcel is delivered.


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2020)

Fish and homemade chips for dinner tonight with mushy peas High aromatic winds forecast later this evening 
.


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Today the local haberdabberdashery is opening again so I might go in for a look see.
> 
> It's market day as well so I will let Mr WD go for a wonder round on his own. How much trouble can he possibly get himself into in 20 minutes I ask myself.




Advancing years means we are more experienced in getting up to mischief 😇😇😇


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Advancing years means we are more experienced in getting up to mischief 😇😇😇




I know that only too well.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Not sure if this is true, but, I was told, by a Hermes driver, they only get paid, when parcel is delivered.


Yes. That's true for all couriers. That explains why they never want to come back.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2020)

Well that turned out OK. First hour got very wet, next hour dried out quite nicely, arrived at the cafe to be greeted by the lovely Charlie who is always genuinely pleased to see us. Coffee, bacon and egg barm before setting off in the sunshine for 40 miles to home. Another 63 miles ticked off.

Now I have a major problem guys. This is serious, I mean VERY serious. Mrs P has started going to shops again. Yesterday was the garden centre, today it was a "few things I needed." For example we are now the proud owners of a low, small, circular, wheeled platform. Go on, guess. Hmmmm??? That's right. One stands an outdoor planted container on it so one can move it around when wants to!!!!!!!

I should have contained my mirth.......


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning all. I stayed in bed looking at the ceiling .
> 
> Dull and misty here at the moment


Is that the ceiling or the weather? I pondered this for sometime on my ride


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2020)

......and finally while on the subject of bins. We have green, grey, blue and brown. It's so complicated on collection I have an alert on my phone to tell me what colour to put out!!!!!! Ever noticed if your bin is first out and you've put the wrong colour out some people follow suit? I can be quite mischievous on occasion........

On a serious note. These are recycling bins. Coloured plastic can only be made from virgin, that is, white plastic. So all the friggin' bins are made from new plastic not recycled.

I did once visit somewhere where all the bins were black with coloured lids. Black plastic can be made from recycled plastic - joined up thinking there.


----------



## GM (1 Jul 2020)

Just been watching Wimbledon Rewind on BBC2, which jogged my memory of this time last year, where we had a great day out........ Mrs GM having her Pyms at Wims......


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2020)

Hermes.......ahh yes.
A few weeks ago my son ordered £1K bike from Go Outdoors.
Email to say its been despatched via Hermes.
A few weeks later an email to say your bike has gone missing in transit.
A quick google showed a least 8 bikes being delivered by Hermes in that area alone had "gone missing".
He got his money back but by then G Os had no bikes left.


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Jul 2020)

I have to say our bin system is really easy . One week it’s the green lidded bin which is for non recycle stuff and any food waste and the next week it’s a blue lidded bin for all recycling and a brown lidded bin for garden rubbish. Then it’s back to the green bin again .


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hermes.......ahh yes.
> A few weeks ago my son ordered £1000K bike from Go Outdoors.
> Email to say its been despatched via Hermes.
> A few weeks later an email to say your bike has gone missing in transit.
> ...


I'm not surprised that a million pound bike went missing in transit!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm not surprised that a million pound bike went missing in transit!


Hahaha......yes. I will immediately change that.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2020)

Just watching Larry Lamb and his son cycling round Britain. Just some easy watching telly. Nice to see different areas.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watching Larry Lamb and his son cycling round Britain. Just some easy watching telly. Nice to see different areas.


I'm recording it so I can fast forward through the adverts.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watching Larry Lamb and his son cycling round Britain. Just some easy watching telly. Nice to see different areas.


Is Mr Mayorrrr in it? 🐑


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> I'm recording it so I can fast forward through the adverts.


They're the best bits in the second half!


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2020)

Well that’s another ninety minutes of my life I won’t get back.Leicester beaten Two goals to one at Everton. Should have stayed in lockdown Leicester.Was there journey really essential.😂🤣😖☹️


----------



## rustybolts (1 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> The original Bedlam was on the south bank of the Thames, somewhere near where Borough Market is today. That was a mental hospital and it's name was reckoned to be a corruption of Bethlehem.


"For to see mad Tom of Bedlam
Ten thousand miles I'd travel
Mad Maudlin goes on dirty toes
For to save her shoes from gravel
Still I sing bonnie boys, bonnie mad boys
Bedlam boys are bonnie,
For they all go bare and they live by the air
And they want no drink nor money " this is part of The Boys of Bedlam which Steeleye Span used to do back in the day, with the superb voice of Maddy Prior , we had massive sideburns , thin as a rake , long hair , bellbottoms, beer and festivals , alas those carefree days , no social distancing either


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jul 2020)

Maddy Prior. Hmm. Lovely. 
Still got some Steeleye Span in the car.


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2020)

Move aside Dr Alice. My new intellectual fancy piece is the historian Bettany Hughes. Oh yes indeed.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Move aside Dr Alice. My new intellectual fancy piece is the historian Bettany Hughes. Oh yes indeed.


She's married though!

Besides


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Move aside Dr Alice. My new intellectual fancy piece is the historian Bettany Hughes. Oh yes indeed.


A few years ago maybe. But she would be well advised not to get into lycra these days. 
Mutton......


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2020)

Night Jo Lynne.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Move aside Dr Alice. My new intellectual fancy piece is the historian Bettany Hughes. Oh yes indeed.




I like the lady and her programs, but find her a bit distracting.


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2020)

Bettany will get a divorce as soon as she meets me 

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night Jo Lynne.


Sithi

Man Jack


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Bettany will get a divorce as soon as she meets me
> 
> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## FrankCrank (2 Jul 2020)

Just back from brekkie at Cheap Charlie's here in Pattaya, and very nice too. These daily full English breakfasts are of course part of a research program into effects such food has on the body. The evidence thus far is not favourable. A couple more days till the full program is complete - can't do enough for medical research. A fella down the pub last night gave me a tip-off about another food establishment a bit further down the street worthy of a recce, The Funky Monkey, and I think it my duty to have lunch there today


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2020)

Morning all, a happy Friday to everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2020)

Morning. Cool and quite misty here just now. Coffee finished so I will get a walk in. This looks like our only decent day this week. At least next week is looking dryer, if windy at times.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> She's married though!
> 
> Besides
> View attachment 533633


Her husband looks to be a bit of a runner 🏃‍♂️. Might need to cut back a bit on the training. 😏


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

A bike ride to and from the park yesterday evening. Played with lovely grandaughter, fed the ducks and ate cake before heading home. 
ERNIE has given me 2 prizes of £25 today which gives me a rolling 6 month average of £250💷

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏊🚲🏃🚶🌞


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2020)

Good morning everyone. It's grey and has been raining through the night. Forecast is wet for the morning and drying in the afternoon. I may try a local ride this afternoon.

My highlights today will be taking my cc we to be serviced and glossing the bathroom. WOW! 

I will report back after checking my PBs.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> A few years ago maybe. But she would be well advised not to get into lycra these days.
> Mutton......


But its well known that Drago likes a bitnof mature!

Rejoice, old duffers, for I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2020)

Nope all I got this month was Sorry you haven't won in July...........I only wanted £50,000, would have been enough.......


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2020)

We should not forget the very lovely Jodie Comer. She has beautiful eyes and an incredible range of facial expressions in her very talented acting.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2020)

Good morning golden oldies. I have been browsing the news and forgot to say hello to you lot.

Dull here at the moment. We had a lot of rain last night. Ooh. Quite misty as well.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We should not forget the very lovely Jodie Comer. She has beautiful eyes and an incredible range of facial expressions in her very talented acting.
> 
> View attachment 533677



Mrs Tenkay and I watch lots of documentaries. You notice things such as the presenters having all gone to the same " walk towards the camera whilst narrating, and don't forget to use this set of hand gestures" training school.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

Morning. 
Wet again. 
Seems we can have it dry and blowing a gale or calm and wet. 
Mudguards and leg warmers again today. 
Summer.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jul 2020)

AAHHAR , Me Hearties ..... well thats 62 been and gone .... was taking the motorbike to the dealers this morning. Recall on rear brake failure but 20 miles in the rain with only 1 working brake is not oN my survival strategy.....


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jul 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Well that’s another ninety minutes of my life I won’t get back.Leicester beaten Two goals to one at Everton. Should have stayed in lockdown Leicester.Was there journey really essential.😂🤣😖☹


Must say, that score surprised and disappointed me


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> AAHHAR , Me Hearties ..... well thats 62 been and gone .... was taking the motorbike to the dealers this morning. Recall on rear brake failure but 20 miles in the rain with only 1 working brake is not oN my survival strategy.....



I guess that is a Happy Birthday then.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


Morning Jon.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We should not forget the very lovely Jodie Comer. She has beautiful eyes and an incredible range of facial expressions in her very talented acting.
> 
> View attachment 533677


I thought this was more to your taste.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

Good day fair folk and a big  To all.
You know that phrase "the rain is coming down in sheets"......well its been doing that here. Not those massive, battering drops but constant and so much of it.
A quiet day for us. As a couple who NEVER watch tv during the day we may think about it.
Breckie is going to be big juicy strawberries (Scottish I hasten to add), apples and peaches.
No golf I am happy to say after yesterdays soaking.


----------



## GM (2 Jul 2020)

Morning all....The gasman cometh shortly, report back later!

HB @Landsurfer


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jul 2020)

Morning all, dull but dry here in the Edinburgh village of Colinton, named after someone’s first name. Colin, right ? Well, no. I’ve just been reading that it’s named from the Old Norse first name Kolbeinn. How do they know these things ? Anyway, there’s not much sign of Norse in most of the other names around here so it’s nice to be different


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, dull but dry here in the Edinburgh village of Colinton, named after someone’s first name. Colin, right ? Well, no. I’ve just been reading that it’s named from the Old Norse first name Kolbeinn. How do they know these things ? Anyway, there’s not much sign of Norse in most of the other names around here so it’s nice to be different



I thought Kolbeinn's first name was Kurt? 😉


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Breckie is going to be big juicy strawberries (Scottish I hasten to add),


Does it say where about or just Scottish? A few places in Angus and a couple around here too.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

A few years ago we were in Skye in early June. 
We were offered strawberries for breakfast. Fresh local strawberries they said. In early June? In Skye?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> A few years ago we were in Skye in early June.
> We were offered strawberries for breakfast. Fresh local strawberries they said. In early June? In Skye?


Hmmmm, even under a poly tunnel that doesn't sound possible.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

https://images.app.goo.gl/UMwq1htdgeUJrzZM8
I hope this works. Its a photo of Lucy Verasamy (spelling?). MrsD calls her Lucy Fried eggs but she is jealous 
Edit
Sorry, it only works as a link. If anyone knows how to copy and paste please feel free.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Does it say where about or just Scottish? A few places in Angus and a couple around here too.


Just checked. It says Angus.
We had Scottish strawbobs last week and they were lovely.


----------



## gavroche (2 Jul 2020)

Bonjour! Rather wet and dull this morning. I am going to say goodbye to my son this morning. He is flying to Dubai and then Taiwan tomorrow for his work and won't be back till the end of September. I shall miss him but he has to earn a living. I think it is harder for his own son who is 10 years old as they are very close. He has always worked away but , up to now, it was two weeks on and two weeks off, all in the North Sea, so not too bad. Thanks to Corona virus, he now has to work further away, at least for the time being. 
No other plans for today. I was going to have a ride but the weather is not playing ball so it is not likely to happen. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2020)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
Nice and sunny at the moment but rain forecast for later on. 
Going up to a friend later on for a BBQ, in the rain. 
Dog walking soon and probably a bit more rubbish picking over the local fields. The same group of kids are there most nights leaving their rubbish strewn about..


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2020)

Well. It looks like we are in for another day of rain, with showers, then heavier rain, followed by rain and yet more rain. 

I will have to potter around then. I might even have to do some houseworky stuff. but first it's  time.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2020)

It's even saying possible showers here now too. I bet if I go out it will definitely come on!


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2020)

Just checked Ernie, 2x £25 this month.😁
The drinks are on me. 🍺


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Just checked Ernie, 2x £25 this month.😁
> The drinks are on me. 🍺


Checked just now. Just £25 for me. Better than a kick in the teeth.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2020)

Morning all


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all....The gasman cometh shortly, report back later!
> 
> HB @Landsurfer



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v5p-YQkbe_s


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's even saying possible showers here now too. I bet if I go out it will definitely come on!



Its been raining here but now the suns out, but rains forecast for later, I'm sat here shall I ride or leave it. decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Its been raining here but now the suns out, but rains forecast for later, I'm sat here shall I ride or leave it. decisions, decisions, decisions.


If you're anything like me, you will decide to leave it, then it turns out to be ok and you are grumpy later because you didn't go!


----------



## pawl (2 Jul 2020)

Morning all.Todays highlight.Taken car in for service andMOT.What an exciting lfe🚗🚕🚙


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2020)

I'm having a sort of 'can't be arsed' day today.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm having a sort of 'can't be arsed' day today.


I get a lot of them! 

I am expecting the postie with a chain and cassette for the hybrid. Got tyres yesterday. When I get round to fitting them all is another guess!


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> If you're anything like me, you will decide to leave it, then it turns out to be ok and you are grumpy later because you didn't go!



That sounds about right.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jul 2020)

Todays project is to open up the laptop, take the heatsink off the processor, clean all the thermal paste off and then apply some copper shim and new thermal paste.
The laptop is working perfectly fine, I just like to tinker


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning all.Todays highlight.Taken car in for service andMOT.What an exciting lfe🚗🚕🚙


Yep, me too. Just walked home. Sanding and glossing next.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2020)

Scottish strawberries in June? Don't quote me but I think it is possible. There are varieties bred to extend the season at either end though lengthening will be easier than starting early.

There are, I think, techniques involving autumn growing, cold storage, followed by early spring planting which can "trick" the plant in to early flowering. It would need to be a day neutral variety - that is flowering is not influenced by day length.

One problem would be pollination which would therefore require poly tunnel or glasshouse production. It's very common to buy bumblebees bred for pollination of many protected crops.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2020)

We have some decorators in here. Mrs P wants the bathroom radiator painted with the same emulsion as the walls. I get why, this appears to be non-negotiable, I've read about the technique and pitfalls.

Any experience out there?


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Todays project is to open up the laptop, take the heatsink off the processor, clean all the thermal paste off and then apply some copper shim and new thermal paste.
> The laptop is working perfectly fine, I just like to tinker


Sounds great. I don't have a clue what you are talking about though.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/UMwq1htdgeUJrzZM8
> I hope this works. Its a photo of Lucy Verasamy (spelling?). MrsD calls her Lucy Fried eggs but she is jealous
> Edit
> Sorry, it only works as a link. If anyone knows how to copy and paste please feel free.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Just checked Ernie, 2x £25 this month.😁
> The drinks are on me. 🍺


In the nick o'time
They open tomorrow, 4th July, don't they?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We have some decorators in here. Mrs P wants the bathroom radiator painted with the same emulsion as the walls. I get why, this appears to be non-negotiable, I've read about the technique and pitfalls.
> 
> Any experience out there?


_"Turn OFF Your Radiator & Open A Window. Clear The Area. Clean The Surface Of The Radiator. Sand The Radiator. Add Your Radiator Primer. Apply Your Top Coat Of Radiator Paint. Take A Well-Earned & Deserved Rest."_
https://www.bestheating.com/info/painting-a-radiator/#Four_Radiator_Paint_Options


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jul 2020)

My parcel finely arrived went to the wrong address, good job there are honest people around


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> In the nick o'time
> They open tomorrow, 4th July, don't they?


possibly.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 533699


Yes indeed.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

Just back from another drenching. 
And we do this for fun.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 533699


How many likes can I give you a thousand? Ten thousand,
But how exactly did you do that?
@Drago ....Lucy Vs your Doctor whatsit.....I rest my case


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Yes indeed.


Keep your mits off!! She is mine, all mine I tells yer.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

We watch a lot of NH horse racing in the winter. She's got a job as the weather girl going round the courses. Very nicely turned out she is.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

Lucy v Bethany Hughes?
A miss match.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2020)

How childish of you lot. 

Dismal weather here so I have done well not a lot to be honest, and I shall continue to not do much this afternoon as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2020)

Just back a bimble. I will enjoy lunch now.

Does anyone know what crop has blue flowers? Should have taken a pic. Could it be flax?


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back a bimble. I will enjoy lunch now.
> 
> Does anyone know what crop has blue flowers? Should have taken a pic. Could it be flax?


Linseed (Flax).

I finally decided that what I really wanted to do today was to potter in the garden and then sit outside and have a few beers.
The former has been completed and the latter is well in progress. 
Suddenly, there is a whole new light on the day.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back a bimble. I will enjoy lunch now.
> 
> Does anyone know what crop has blue flowers? Should have taken a pic. Could it be flax?


A field full of blue flowers? Probably flax.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> A field full of blue flowers? Probably flax.


Yep, having just googled it, it does appear to be what it is.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

Can look lovely on a nice sunny day. The flowers shimmer in a gentle breeze.
Of course, if it's dark, murky and p*****ng down it's as dull as everything else.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2020)

For some odd reason the forum decided that I was ignoring @Darius_Jedburgh .
Wasn't anything of my doing!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> For some odd reason the forum decided that I was ignoring @Darius_Jedburgh .
> Wasn't anything of my doing!


The forum knows best!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> How childish of you lot.
> 
> Dismal weather here so I have done well not a lot to be honest, and I shall continue to not do much this afternoon as well.


You do know that you will always be number one


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

I am not a number!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Linseed (Flax).
> 
> I finally decided that what I really wanted to do today was to potter in the garden and then sit outside and have a few beers.
> The former has been completed and the latter is well in progress.
> Suddenly, there is a whole new light on the day.


Dirk, those beers you get from the micro brewery....... do they have sediment in the bottles ?
The local micro brewery warns that theirs do and tbh that puts me off.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back a bimble. I will enjoy lunch now.
> 
> Does anyone know what crop has blue flowers? Should have taken a pic. Could it be flax?



I recall the first time I visited my daughter who had just moved to a flat near the beach in Portobello on the outskirts of Edinburgh.
Wandering down to the Prom I gazed across the Firth of Forth and could see a smudge of yellow in the far distance. " What's over there?" I asked.
That's Fife was her reply, and for a brief moment I wondered if the yellow that I could see was from Banana Plantations.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I am not a number!




Your not his first choice either.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How many likes can I give you a thousand? Ten thousand,
> But how exactly did you do that?
> @Drago ....Lucy Vs your Doctor whatsit.....I rest my case


Copy and paste the site address



Paste into


And she appears!

Or save the picture, and then use Attach File at the bottom of the reply box.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> How childish of you lot.
> 
> Dismal weather here so I have done well not a lot to be honest, and I shall continue to not do much this afternoon as well.



I think we are bored


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Lucy v Bethany Hughes?
> A miss match.



For me Bethany.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2020)

The rain forecast for eleven finally arrived at one,  I could have got a ride in before it arrived.  Its now alternating between heavy rain and bright sun.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> The rain forecast for eleven finally arrived at one,  I could have got a ride in before it arrived.  Its now alternating between heavy rain and bright sun.


Trying to lure you out, but showing you what to expect once out.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> For me Bethany.


You live in Coventry so that is to be expected.
I come from merseyside so have real class


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I come from merseyside so have real class


Whereabouts my man?
We are officially in Merseyside though don't have a Liverpool postcode.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

Still on the horse racing theme; how about Francesca Cumani?
A thoroughbred filly.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You live in Coventry so that is to be expected.
> I come from merseyside so have real class




That's priceless that is


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You live in Coventry so that is to be expected.
> I come from merseyside so have real class



I was born in Suffolk and brought up in Folkestone in kent, so I'm a southern gentleman.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2020)

Bit of shopping done. Might be my last before having to wear a face covering thanks to Wee Jimmy Cranky!


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dirk, those beers you get from the micro brewery....... do they have sediment in the bottles ?
> The local micro brewery warns that theirs do and tbh that puts me off.


Never noticed any sediment in my local brewery ales. I think they must filter it at the bottling plant.
If there was any, it wouldn't bother me as it would only be yeast.
It's to be expected with small batch real ales bottled on site. My local guy sends his beer up to Burton to be bottled as we don't have a bottling plant locally that could handle the quantity.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2020)

Another nice day but a coldish northerly wind. Out for a short trip but the road I use is polluted with tourists now and they are a blasted nuisance after all this time of peace to cycle with only a few local cars and vans. 
There is a growing feeling in some quarters that a lot of them would be quite happy if a lot of us died off. It would free up more room in what is a playground to them but is our home. They have no real care for the local community which was there before anyone invented mass tourism.
CalMac booking system is also causing angst in that it only seems to be one way bookings and if you have an appointment in Oban you may not get home the same day due to tourist traffic. This has happened to some and we are not happy bunnies.
I would like to go shopping in Oban but this is prevented by the uncertainty. My latest shop in the Coop illustrates why I prefer other shops. A bag of carrots when opened was clearly the contents of the rubbish bin and only fit for compost. In fact I was able to salvage most of it by making a big pan of soup but that was not my reason for buying them. It would be possible to go to Fort William but 60 miles each way and some of it on IMO dangerous singletrack. People going both directions pushing the speed for a ferry at both ends. In my working days I must admit I was also guilty of this. Rant over for now.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit of shopping done. Might be my last before having to wear a face covering thanks to Wee Jimmy Cranky!


I take it you prefer to take the chance of either catching or transmitting the virus. I though you had more sense.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I take it you prefer to take the chance of either catching or transmitting the virus. I though you had more sense.


Seems a bit like locking the stable door after the horse has bolted. If it was so important, it should have been done 3 months ago not after the infection rate is so low, if you can believe the figures.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Seems a bit like locking the stable door after the horse has bolted. If it was so important, it should have been done 3 months ago not after the infection rate is so low, if you can believe the figures.


True but there is now increased risk with people travelling to tourist areas. We are now getting lots of tourists coming in from goodness knows where and could well be a hazard we did not have before. I am particularly crotchety today having been harassed by lots of stranger cars while out cycling and my options of roads to cycle on here are rather limited.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Whereabouts my man?
> We are officially in Merseyside though don't have a Liverpool postcode.


Wallasey.....New Brighton
And you ??


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> That's priceless that is


Be honest now......which parts of Mersey Side have you visited ?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2020)

I agree with @Mo1959 they should have done that 3 months ago not now. It is def shutting the gate after the horse has bolted.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Wallasey.....New Brighton
> And you ??


Twixt Southport and Formby. 
Bang on the coast. Right in the path of the winds.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jul 2020)

Found a not bad spot to have lunch today.





Yellowcraig beach, the island of Fidra.


----------



## pawl (2 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning all.Todays highlight.Taken car in for service andMOT.What an exciting lfe🚗🚕🚙




Oh happy day car passed it’s annual health check,actually it was not due until September under the changes..But being a goody two shoes I decided that given the relaxation in lockdown and the car is likely to see more use than it has in the last 100 days


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Found a not bad spot to have lunch today.
> View attachment 533733
> 
> Yellowcraig beach, the island of Fidra.


The isle if Fidra is a doppleganger of Godrevy island off the north coast of Cornwall....


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you need to direct those comments to oldwheels who wasn't being very nice to Mo. I was simply defending her.


I don't need to direct them to anybody ..... and breathe ..... and enjoy this place ...


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2020)

Talking about moving on, the mince is gently simmering and the spuds are bubbling, home made shepherds pie for tea tonight, we might even have chips with it.


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> We don't have any real limits as to what we discuss here, we're all grown ups and don't need telling what's acceptable. Things happen in the world and we discuss them. Once things start to get mildly controversial, I think we all know that it's then time to move on.


Bit of a group hug going on here ..... cool ...


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Bit of a group hug going on here ..... cool ...


This thread must hold some sort of record on CC for having the most posts without any personal spats.
Apart from @Dave7 of course, but he's a twat anyway.


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jul 2020)

Now whats all this nonsense involving weather girls about ..... ? ....... this isn't Page 3 .....


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

I was on Page 3 once. 
Quite true. 
Bet you can't guess why, and it was nothing to do with my nipples


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I was on Page 3 once.
> Quite true.
> Bet you can't guess why, and it was nothing to do with my nipples


You where trapped down a coal mine and you where radioactive ??


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I was on Page 3 once.
> Quite true.
> Bet you can't guess why, and it was nothing to do with my nipples


I went out with a girl once who appeared on Page 3.


----------



## pawl (2 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I agree with @Mo1959 they should have done that 3 months ago not now. It is def shutting the gate after the horse has bolted.


 
Well shutting the door prevents like the horse like the virus getting back in.Just look what a mess Leicester is in


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2020)

I could do with an afternoon nap, trouble it is a bit late, is there such a thing as an early evening nap.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I could do with an afternoon nap, trouble it is a bit late, is there such a thing as an early evening nap.


Go for it.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> You where trapped down a coal mine and you where radioactive ??


I'm not Chilean...though this weather is far from warm


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Go for it.



I might not have an option.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I could do with an afternoon nap, trouble it is a bit late, is there such a thing as an early evening nap.



I often end up going to sleep after my tea, sat on the settee with the paper, the news is on the TV and suddenly the eyelids get heavy and I'm off.


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I'm not Chilean...though this weather is far from warm



Edge Of Darkness ......... we know it's you ..........


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I often end up going to sleep after my tea, sat on the settee with the paper, the news is on the TV and suddenly the eyelids get heavy and I'm off.


I fall asleep on the settee and wake up to with girls using me as a sofa !!! 
Often a repository for dolls !!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Edge Of Darkness ......... we know it's you ..........


Guilty. 
Bang to rights.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> We don't have any real limits as to what we discuss here, we're all grown ups and don't need telling what's acceptable. Things happen in the world and we discuss them. Once things start to get mildly controversial, I think we all know that it's then time to move on.



Could I just add that during this time of uncertainty and with the polarisation of much of the mainstream and non mainstream media, I have found that the "More or Less" Podcast to be an oasis of reason. It is presented by Tim Harford and is an in depth impartial analysis of the science and statistics behind what we are being told ( and not being told ).
I'll leave it there.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> *Could I just add *that during this time of uncertainty and with the polarisation of much of the mainstream and non mainstream media, I have found that the "More or Less" Podcast to be an oasis of reason. It is presented by Tim Harford and is an in depth impartial analysis of the science and statistics behind what we are being told ( and not being told ).
> I'll leave it there.


No!

And don't go leaving anything.


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2020)

Just a thought. Some petrol stations can get terribly arsey of a motorcyclist doesn't take off their helmet when filling up, yet I filled up while completely obscuring my fizzing by wearing a face mask, sunnies and a baseball cap and no one batted any eyelid.

So how can one be acceptable but not the other?

It's funny how quick businesses cha ge their stand on something fundamental when the alternative is to suddenly not make any money.


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Just a thought. Some petrol stations can get terribly arsey of a motorcyclist doesn't take off their helmet when filling up, yet I filled up while cokpletrlymobscuring my fizzing by wearing a face mask, sunnies and a baseball cap and no one batted any eyelid.
> 
> So how can one be acceptable but not the other?



These are very different times.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

Bye.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Just a thought. Some petrol stations can get terribly arsey of a motorcyclist doesn't take off their helmet when filling up, yet I filled up while completely obscuring my fizzing by wearing a face mask, sunnies and a baseball cap and no one batted any eyelid.
> 
> So how can one be acceptable but not the other?
> 
> It's funny how quick businesses cha ge their stand on something fundamental when the alternative is to suddenly not make any money.


Go into a bank wearing a mask, without the fear of not being able to get out without a police escort.


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Bye.


Bye ... thanks for all the fish ...Although i'm baffled as to why you would leave us .... 
Drago ... I've found that nobody says a word when i walk into the garage shop with my full face helmet on ... its weird, after 45 years of being refused service if i don't take my helmet off now i am welcomed by the mask wearing staff member behind a lexan screen .... I must try the bank next ....


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> I fall asleep on the settee and wake up to with girls using me as a sofa !!!
> Often a repository for dolls !!


Thats preferable to a doll suppository!


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Thats preferable to a doll suppository!


Theres a web site for that .... alledgley


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2020)

Leave him be. If he'd rather be chatting to Regulator then that's up to him.


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Leave him be. If he'd rather be chatting to Regulator then that's up to him.


Yeh ... But if you ever watched Edge Of Darkness..... Darius Jedburgh was such a cool character ... worth saving ......


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I agree with @Mo1959 they should have done that 3 months ago not now. It is def shutting the gate after the horse has bolted.


Scottish figures seem to coming down but as is said often the virus has not gone away and with other relaxations could well have a resurgence. Shutting the gate could prevent the next horse from bolting.


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> AAHHAR , Me Hearties ..... well thats 62 been and gone .... was taking the motorbike to the dealers this morning. Recall on rear brake failure but 20 miles in the rain with only 1 working brake is not oN my survival strategy.....


So phoned the dealers, Manhattan Motorcycles of Sheffield ... told them i was not happy driving 20 miles in the rain with only 1 brake .. and said, truthfully, that the same journey in the dry was not an issue ... a lot of us motorcycle persons are front brakes only riders .... "Not your problem mate ... we'll sent a recovery vehicle to collect the bike" .... top chaps !!! All at their cost ...Ok RE's .. it's a recall after all ......


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you need to direct those comments to oldwheels who wasn't being very nice to Mo. I was simply defending her.



Quite right I was a bit short with Mo for which I apologise but I think the Wee Jimmy Krankie remark was not appropriate. I am not uncritical of Ms Sturgeon and our government in case you get the wrong idea.


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Scottish figures seem to coming down but as is said often the virus has not gone away and with other relaxations could well have a resurgence. Shutting the gate could prevent the next horse from bolting.


oldwheels ... please, there's threads for this .... go there ....


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jul 2020)

Salmon Fishcakes and salad for dinner .... ok and chips ..... Not Scotch Salmon .. sorry mo .. but if you've ever kayaked around any of the farms off your coast you wouldn't eat the stuff ..... but jobs and income are an issue for the west coast ...... reality check ...


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Yeh ... But if you ever watched Edge Of Darkness..... Darius Jedburgh was such a cool character ... worth saving ......


Nag, I got as far as the dreadful guitar theme by Eric Clappedout and flicked over to watch corrie.

@oldwheels Whereabouts are you North of the border?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Quite right I was a bit short with Mo for which I apologise but I think the Wee Jimmy Krankie remark was not appropriate. I am not uncritical of Ms Sturgeon and our government in case you get the wrong idea.


Have to be honest Oldwheels......I saw nothing offensive in what Mo said. Nowhere near what people call BoJo.
I agree with you, there is a line but imo Mo didnt cross it.
Just my opinion of course


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have to be honest Oldwheels......I saw nothing offensive in what Mo said. Nowhere near what people call BoJo.
> I agree with you, there is a line but imo Mo didnt cross it.
> Just my opinion of course


I couldn't understand what she said. She types in such a heavy Scottish accent......


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> I couldn't understand what she said. She types in such a heavy Scottish accent......


I can understand most of it but I get distracted when she wears that kilt.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can understand most of it but I get distracted when she wears that kilt.


Tartan bloomers or a Jock strap?


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2020)

A charity belt made from old Y fronts.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Tartan bloomers or a Jock strap?


A man can only take so many pairs of bloomers


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> A charity belt made from old Y fronts.


An old pair of your y fronts would definitely work as a chastity belt. Who would go near


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have to be honest Oldwheels......I saw nothing offensive in what Mo said. Nowhere near what people call BoJo.
> I agree with you, there is a line but imo Mo didnt cross it.
> Just my opinion of course


I think the point I should have made is that name calling indicates a lack of factual argument if that makes sense.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A man can only take so many pairs of bloomers


Why are you wearing bloomers!!


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I think the point I should have made is that name calling indicates a lack of factual argument if that makes sense.


Not necessarily........you could be 100% factually correct in your argument, but just feel like throwing in a gratuitous insult for effect.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> oldwheels ... please, there's threads for this .... go there ....


There are indeed but I did not start it. I rarely resist rising to a bait.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why are you wearing bloomers!!


I only wear the ones Welshie left here. I have had them 12 months now. I really need to wash them.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2020)

This conversation reminds me of an incident about 20 years ago at work. We had a rather pleasant new lady Inspector, and one of the lads got caught sniffing the chair in her office. I kid ye not!


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jul 2020)

I think I'm on the wrong forum again


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I think I'm on the wrong forum again


We haven't even got on to dogging yet......


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I think I'm on the wrong forum again


But Jon, I thought you came to this thread to hear the Wondrous Stories.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I think I'm on the wrong forum again


Says the person who posted a picture of himself, saying he was warm!


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> But Jon, I thought you came to this thread to hear the Wondrous Stories.


Well played sir


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> This conversation reminds me of an incident about 20 years ago at work. We had a rather pleasant new lady Inspector, and one of the lads got caught sniffing the chair in her office. I kid ye not!


That's just, well just............I don't really know but it is


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2020)

Mention of Wondrous Stories triggered a thought.........

... ..anyone else remember the days when it was cool to take an album to school. Basically carry it under the arm on the bus in and then carry it home again......

And then there was MM..... Thursdays I think. Steve Welch, Ray Coleman. What days they were.


----------



## GM (2 Jul 2020)

Ah, the old Melody Maker. Those were the days, it was either MM or New Musical Express. A bit like you were either a Stones fan or a Beatle fan.
One of the other magazines I used to get was Beat Instrumental, it had a bit more depth to it.

Had an afternoon of topiary, giving the hedge a short back and sides. My Thuja Plicata smells wonderful after the rain we've just had.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Ah, the old Melody Maker. Those were the days, it was either MM or New Musical Express. A bit like you were either a Stones fan or a Beatle fan.
> One of the other magazines I used to get was Beat Instrumental, it had a bit more depth to it.
> 
> *Had an afternoon of topiary, giving the hedge a short back and sides. My Thuja Plicata smells wonderful after the rain we've just had.*


Is that permissible in this country?


----------



## GM (2 Jul 2020)

I'm sure PaulSB knows what I mean!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2020)

I love the smell of Thuja in the morning........


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2020)

MM or NME? Beatles or Stones?

MM and Stones for me..........my mother** hated the Rolling Stones because they looked dirty. She liked The Beatles, they were clean, apparently.

** she also taught me the French smell. ...... really, she did!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2020)

Night all


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night all


Sithi


Some say Night Nurse is better.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Sithi
> 
> 
> Some say Night Nurse is better.


Nope. Jodi Comer is.........


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Nope. Jodi Comer is.........


Quite possible he might not sleep at all!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2020)

@Dave7


Spoiler: She's waiting for you!


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2020)

Morning all, off to Lidl and Aldi this morning, then back for some false chimney breast building.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jul 2020)

Morning all, raining here today.
We get the 5 mile ban lifted today but it’s now clear that it can be reimposed at a moment’s notice. This puts the holiday we’ve booked in August on a very precarious footing, we might not know whether we will be allowed to take it until the very day of departure by which time of course we will already have paid for it. If we’re lucky we might get the ban reimposed before we’ve paid the balance, so we only lose the deposit. If we’re very lucky we might not get the ban reimposed at all. You pays your money and takes your chance.


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, raining here today.
> We get the 5 mile ban lifted today but it’s now clear that it can be reimposed at a moment’s notice. This puts the holiday we’ve booked in August on a very precarious footing, we might not know whether we will be allowed to take it until the very day of departure by which time of course we will already have paid for it. If we’re lucky we might get the ban reimposed before we’ve paid the balance, so we only lose the deposit. If we’re very lucky we might not get the ban reimposed at all. You pays your money and takes your chance.




I have £1300 invested in a holiday in Turkey in September, we will not be be going and I do not expect to get any money back.


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2020)

Where is everyone, maybe all lost the battle with the quilt. Happy Saturday.


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: She's waiting for you!
> ...




Drago in drag?


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2020)

Morning all. 
I was more of a NME and Rolling Stones boy at school 69-74.
More muttley walking and the out on the trusty steed for a few essentials, also tying to find some yeast for bread making. There are a couple of health shops that I will try plus the local grocers.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

If you are reading this then you've made it to Friday 😊
Had a wander around the local environs yesterday evening with Mrs Tenkay. Passed a couple of houses that had a display of home made face masks in various patterns and an honestly box for payment. Suggested donation of £4 and all proceeds to a local charity. 
Coffee is brewing and Mrs Tenkay is snoring 😉
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶🏃🚲🏊🌞


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2020)

Where is Mo this morning?


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Where is Mo this morning?


Possibly out on an early marathon walk plus a long bimble on the bike to round it off.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2020)

Monkers hasn't been around for a while either.


----------



## FrankCrank (3 Jul 2020)

My phone has finally finished its MIUI update, so off out to the Hungry Hippo for a Tikka curry, followed by a leisurely cycle ride along the beach road


----------



## Landsurfer (3 Jul 2020)

Maybe Monkers has been on a mission to rescue Mo from the Krankies .... 
Even as we speak Monkers is heading for the border with Mo in the boot with her bike and walking shoes ...


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> MM or NME? Beatles or Stones?
> 
> MM and Stones for me..........my mother** hated the Rolling Stones because they looked dirty. She liked The Beatles, they were clean, apparently.
> 
> ** she also taught me the French smell. ...... really, she did!!!!!!!!


NME and Stones for me. Strange as I lived opposite and worked in Liverpool aged 15-17 and used to visit the Cavern. I was more into blues type music although I did and stilll do enjoy the 60s Mersey sound


----------



## Landsurfer (3 Jul 2020)

We had a fun evening ....
Young Steve that lives across the road with his girlfriend and 2 toddlers ...
He worked for me for 4 years ... good mechanic ... grafter ...
So 6 (!!!) police cars turn up and spill their contents in full action man garb into the street, front door smashed down, Steve driven away in plain white car .... girlfriend terrified ... never mind the children.
Then the police start taking up all the drain covers along the street , including the one outside my house ( they very politely asked me to move the Transit) and start bringing up roll top waterproof bags and hundreds of car number plates..... about 10 drain covers in total and waterproof bags and number plates from each one .....

I wrote him a job reference only on Tuesday .... but it appears he had "alternative employment" already sorted !!!!!


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> NME and Stones for me. Strange as I lived opposite and worked in Liverpool aged 15-17 and used to visit the Cavern. I was more into blues type music although I did and stilll do enjoy the 60s Mersey sound


Blues music for me. It was hearing Canned Heat, On the road again, for the first time at secondary school that got me listening to the Blues.😊


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I have £1300 invested in a holiday in Turkey in September, we will not be be going and I do not expect to get any money back.


Surely you will get a refund........unless you booked it after cv19 kicked off. We got every penny of our £2k back plus 50% of the insurance.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> We had a fun evening ....
> Young Steve that lives across the road with his girlfriend and 2 toddlers ...
> He worked for me for 4 years ... good mechanic ... grafter ...
> So 6 (!!!) police cars turn up and spill their contents in full action man garb into the street, front door smashed down, Steve driven away in plain white car .... girlfriend terrified ... never mind the children.
> ...


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Drago in drag?


Thats not drag......thats how he normally looks.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> My phone has finally finished its MIUI update, so off out to the Hungry Hippo for a Tikka curry, followed by a leisurely cycle ride along the beach road


Do you mind!!! Its 07.30 and you are talking about eating curry


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> We had a fun evening ....
> Young Steve that lives across the road with his girlfriend and 2 toddlers ...
> He worked for me for 4 years ... good mechanic ... grafter ...
> So 6 (!!!) police cars turn up and spill their contents in full action man garb into the street, front door smashed down, Steve driven away in plain white car .... girlfriend terrified ... never mind the children.
> ...


Bli,ey, so the latest illicit drug is called "number plates", eh?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

I had a late night (for me) as I watched Lpool get tonked 4 nil by City. I forced some dirty alcohol** down expecting a draw or better .
**So I am sat here feeling knackered
MrsD has a hairdresser appointment (a bit of cheating going on there).
Rain promised for the day.
All in all I have very few ideas what to do although work is NOT one of the ideas.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> We had a fun evening ....
> Young Steve that lives across the road with his girlfriend and 2 toddlers ...
> He worked for me for 4 years ... good mechanic ... grafter ...
> So 6 (!!!) police cars turn up and spill their contents in full action man garb into the street, front door smashed down, Steve driven away in plain white car .... girlfriend terrified ... never mind the children.
> ...


Why would they have hundreds of number plates ??


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Yay - it's Fish Friday! 
Blimey, this week's gone quick!


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Blimey, this week's gone quick!



Hasn't it just. mind you most of them do.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2020)




----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

Morning Jon. Are you feeling Close to the Edge today?


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why would they have hundreds of number plates ??


For cloning vehicles, and/or committing crime, to fool ANPR. All sorts of reasons, and none of them good.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Hasn't it just. mind you most of them do.


I'm hoping time will slow down when we go away next week.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> For cloning vehicles, and/or committing crime, to fool ANPR. All sorts of reasons, and none of them good.


Ahh.....I thought he meant the police brought hundreds of plates with them 
Makes sense now.


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2020)

I am hoping a couple of regulars have not been put off posting.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I am hoping a couple of regulars have not been put off posting.



Not exactly a regular, but, I am out, I can get Virus talk anywhere, and jokes about BoJo and wee cranky are the staff of life. IMHO. bye


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Morning Jon. Are you feeling Close to the Edge today?


May go "down by the water"


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I am hoping a couple of regulars have not been put off posting.


Me too. But saying that, I'm always slightly bemused at just how touchy some folk are. It's the internet for gawds sake. Nothing is what it seems.
For example - My real name isn't Dirk.


----------



## Landsurfer (3 Jul 2020)

I'm off for a twiddle around the local area ..... it's raining so i'll just get wet .... i have waterproof skin ... well waterproof enough .....


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2020)

Good morning everyone. It's a Drago's Y-front day here only an awful lot wetter.

I'm going to have a little R&R. Not a flounce or touchy at all. I know how the web works and I know myself. I've reached an age when I don't want others telling me what I may or may not speak about. I think we all are happy to discuss anything and none of us need to be told the boundaries or told what to discuss.

Stay safe my friends.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> May go "down by the water"


A canoe ride across Topographic Oceans?


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> A canoe ride across Topographic Oceans?


Yes please


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay - it's Fish Friday!
> Blimey, this week's gone quick!


Decision made... its fish Friday for us also


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Me too. But saying that, I'm always slightly bemused at just how touchy some folk are. It's the internet for gawds sake. Nothing is what it seems.
> For example - My real name isn't Dirk.


You CANNOT be serious


----------



## gavroche (3 Jul 2020)

Good morning all. Had been up half an hour when the front door rang. There was a policewoman standing on the other side and my heart jumped. She quickly reassured me that there was nothing to worry about. During the night , some scum bag opened a neighbour's car door which she forgot to lock last night. He/ they didn't break into it but just trying car doors. I don't know what was taken from her car but the policewoman was just making sure we all lock our car doors at night, which I always do anyway. 
Be safe every body and make sure you lock all doors at night.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jul 2020)

*Mod note:*

Goodness gracious! An unusual excursion into this thread as a Mod. 

A couple of posts have been deleted re backseat moderating. If anyone feels that there is a problem with the content of a post please use the report post function rather than advising other members to use other threads.

NB: posts quoting the deleted posts have also been deleted even though, in themselves, they were fine.

From the Site perspective members can talk about what they like in this thread as long as it complies with the Site Rules.

If any subject gets too heavy/serious/contentious for what is a light-hearted-ish thread like this then report it and a Mod will deal with it asap and take any appropriate action required.

_*Not*_* a Mod note: *I hope that any regular members put off, by this slight besmirchment of the thread, return quickly - they would be missed for sure!


----------



## Landsurfer (3 Jul 2020)

I ca'nt work out what these "heavy" / offensive posts are .... I hope it wasn't me 

Update .. it was me .. i've had 2 posts deleted .... sorry folks ... I'll go.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

@SpokeyDokey is it ok if I mention the post that mentioned the post that mentioned the deleted post
Just askin like


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @SpokeyDokey is it ok if I mention the post that mentioned the post that mentioned the deleted post
> Just askin like



What, as in a little flea has on its back... etc and so ad-infinitum?

No.  

Let's just stick to pub lunches, caravans, domestic duties and, of course, bloomers!


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2020)

I've been for a spin


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

Blimey that was an expensive loaf I just bought.
I went to the Co-op for the loaf and they had Glen Morangie on offer @£22.50 down from £37.50.
Got home and MrsD said "why didn't you buy 2".....can't win can you


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2020)

I hope that Monkers and Mo haven’t left Come back soon You are missed


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What, as in a little flea has on its back... etc and so ad-infinitum?
> 
> No.
> 
> Let's just stick to pub lunches, caravans, domestic duties and, of course, bloomers!


Ahhh bloomers . I can die happy now.


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do you mind!!! Its 07.30 and you are talking about eating curry




If I had curry last night I wouldn’t need to talk about it.It would be making its presence felt😁😖😖😖


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2020)

I'm still trying to figure out what ruffled someone's feathers. 

Just back from a 4 mile walk around to the village and back to pick up a bit of shopping.
It's very humid out there - rain forecast over the weekend; that should put a dampener on things for 'Independence Day'.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> I hope that Monkers and Mo haven’t left Come back soon You are missed


What happened did I miss something


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> From the Site perspective members can talk about what they like in this thread as long as it complies with the Site Rules.


I've just read the rules. nothing there that prohibits discussion about Y front sniffing, scraping or snorting!

I've had a phone appt with the Doc this morning re these godawful headaches I've been getting. He thinks it might be related to sleep apnoea, but he's not dismissing diabetes due to some of the other symptoms. Great. So off I go on Monday to see the vampire nurse.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what ruffled someone's feathers.


TBH I think its you. You shattered all our illusions by telling us you're name is not really Dirk.
I am sat here worried in case WD tells me that's not her real name.
Nothing will ever be the same


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

I thought his name was derek and he was just trying to look 'ard!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I've just read the rules. nothing there that prohibits discussion about Y front sniffing, scraping or snorting!
> 
> I've had a phone appt with the Doc this morning re these godawful headaches I've been getting. He thinks it might be related to sleep apnoea, but he's not dismissing diabetes due to some of the other symptoms. Great. So off I go on Monday to see the vampire nurse.


Really hope it turns out to be something simple.
BTW
Why would there be a rule about y front scraping and sniffing? Is that not normal acceptable behaviour.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why would there be a rule about y front scraping and sniffing? Is that not ormal acceptable behaviour.


Well, you'd think that, but remember when I got caught doing it outside the Convent and the police arrested me? Turns out it's only ok if you aren't naked and don't have a cactus sticking up your bum. Luckily the Magistrate was a fellow Mason or I'd have been done for!


PS, thanks for the best wishes.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> What happened did I miss something


You snooze.....you lose 
TBH I noticed one member trying to get others to follow his conscience but like you I missed the follow ups.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Well, you'd think that, but remember when I got caught doing it outside the Convent and the police arrested me? Turns out it's only ok if you aren't naked and don't have a cactus sticking up your bum. Luckily the Magistrate was a fellow Mason or I'd have been done for!
> 
> 
> PS, thanks for the best wishes.


Naked, cactus up your bum, sniffing y fronts.......some people are just so picky.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> What happened did I miss something


Dave said something unkind about Welshie's bloomers. Dirk got upset and called him a cad, then Dave accused Dirk of cheating at Backgammon, and the insults descended from there. Welshie tried a bit of back seat moderation, and I did my usual trick of making some sarcastic comment at just the wrong moment and winding everyone up. 

Next thing I know me, Dirk and Dave are being bent over and thrashed across the back of the thighs by Pat, who is an evil aim with that whip. You wouldn't think her aim would be so good with those high heels and jodphurs, but what do I know?


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> What happened did I miss something




Seems they haven’t posted for the last couple of days.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Dave said something unkind about Welshie's bloomers. Dirk got upset and called him a cad, then Dave accused Dirk of cheating at Backgammon, and the insults descended from there. Welshie tried a bit of back seat moderation, and I did my usual trick of making some sarcastic comment at just the wrong moment and winding everyone up.
> 
> Next thing I know me, Dirk and Dave are being bent over and thrashed across the back of the thighs by Pat, who is an evil aim with that whip. You wouldn't think her aim would be so good with those high heels and jodphurs, but what do I know?


Dont wish this to develope into a full blown 'mods, ban this' I wish to put this on record ..... . I would never and I mean NEVER say anything unkind about Welshies bloomers.
It was just Dirk over reacting. I mean, come on, how can to trust someone that has an orgasm every Friday because the chippy is open for Fish Friday


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> ........I mean, come on, how can to trust someone that has an orgasm every Friday because the chippy is open for Fish Friday


Well at least it's one more than you have every week.


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh bloomers . I can die happy now.





Flipping heck your not leaving as we’ll 🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Well at least it's one more than you have every week.


Not true.
I get Welshies bloomers out each Tuesday and Saturday and BAM


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

I'm thinking of de sloping some kind of unisex Y front-bloomer hybrid. Maybe available in clean and pre skidmarked varieties? Could be a hit.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What, as in a little flea has on its back... etc and so ad-infinitum?
> 
> No.
> 
> Let's just stick to pub lunches, caravans, domestic duties and, of course, bloomers!


Pubs don't open whilst tomorrow, who's been slipping in?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm thinking of de sloping some kind of unisex Y front-bloomer hybrid. Maybe available in clean and pre skidmarked varieties? Could be a hit.


Put me down for 3 pairs of large in black lace.
For MrsD you understand.


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Jul 2020)

Afternoon all. No riding for me today , too windy, too wet and tbh I am not feeling the love. Decided to walk a couple of miles to our nearest halford to pick up a white touch up pen to use on my daughters boat . Only to find it’s been closed since March ! Why is any bike shop closed at this time ,even one as useless as Halfords 😂


----------



## GM (3 Jul 2020)

....I've got to blame screenman for me thinking it's Saturday. Woke up this morning switching the radio on thinking it's time for Tony Blackburns S.O.T.S. ...Ich bin ein dummkopf


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2020)

If Mrs WD, Mo and Monkers doesn't come back this thread will not have the sparkle that it had before 😢


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> If Mrs WD, Mo and Monkers doesn't come back this thread will not have the sparkle that it had before 😢


Hang on......have I missed something? Have WD&Mo done one?.....surely not!!!


----------



## gavroche (3 Jul 2020)

I am not getting involved so leave me out, I will just watch from the sideline.


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> If Mrs WD, Mo and Monkers doesn't come back this thread will not have the sparkle that it had before 😢



I couldn’t agree more . They made this place a much more rounded and interesting place .😔

Please please can Mo , Monkers and mrs WD return to this thread , most of us really really value your contributions .


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2020)

I notice that Greek Odyssey with Bethany Hughes is on tonight, its an area that I don't know a lot about and the series has been most interesting.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I notice that Greek Odyssey with Bethany Hughes is on tonight, its an area that I don't know a lot about and the series has been most interesting.


I will watch that. I really fancy a holiday on a nice greek island.
The only problem is that I don't fancy and MrsD DEFINITELY won't entertain the idea of not being able to flush the bog paper.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2020)

@dave r what prog is the Greek thingy on ?


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> If Mrs WD, Mo and Monkers doesn't come back this thread will not have the sparkle that it had before 😢


Have they left us or something? Youd think the allure of a man in Y fronts would mean they'd never leave.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> I am not getting involved so leave me out, I will just watch from the sideline.


He who sits on the fence gets a creosote arse


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2020)

Ha pubs can open 6am All the early birds on here can stop for a plnt or ten before coming and reporting on thereearly morning escapades 

Over the last few years haven’t seen 6am.Come on mo get back on this site and give us a report on early morning cyclists 🚴‍♀️ 🍺🍺🍺


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @dave r what prog is the Greek thingy on ?



Channel 5 at nine.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jul 2020)

Pouring rain most of the day so spent the time on correspondence regarding my family history. Clearish records go back to 1597 and then a haitus when a probable connection in 1513 who died in battle. Not surprising for those times as we were under attack constantly from another border family who coveted the family lands. Nothing very grand appears and mostly recorded as farmers and a few butchers. Very time consuming work mostly done by my younger sister. Interesting stuff tho'.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

Oldwheels, if you dont mind me asking whereabouts are you?


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Oldwheels, if you dont mind me asking whereabouts are you?


A rainy island off the west coast about to be infested by tourists wanting to see whales and sea eagles. We used to call buzzards "tourist eagles" but real goldies are being driven out by the bigger introduced competition for food.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

Ah, beannachd bràthair. I used to live on a windy island way off the north coast, still own a cottage there. I've got an eye on North Uist at the moment, but Mrs D is younger than me and until she gives up working it seems unlikely to happen.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Ah, beannachd bràthair. I used to live on a windy island way off the north coast, still own a cottage there. I've got an eye on North Uist at the moment, but Mrs D is younger than me and until she gives up working it seems unlikely to happen.


The Uists are a bit too far out and low lying for winter comfort. An t eilean Muileach actually is where I have been for nearly 50 years now but getting too much of a theme park and one is supposed to bow down to the almighty tourist.


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2020)

I hope they have not left, it was such a great place to pop in on, mind you I noticed earlier this week a change in the place.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I hope they have not left, it was such a great place to pop in on, mind you I noticed earlier this week a change in the place.


It's lockdown fever......everybody is getting tetchy.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's lockdown fever......everybody is getting tetchy.


I am not getting "tetchy"! 
Don't tell me what I'll be getting, should be a surprise anyway.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> I am not getting "tetchy"!
> Don't tell me what I'll be getting, should be a surprise anyway.


If I say you're getting tetchy......you're getting tetchy......wanna make summat of it?


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> If I say you're getting tetchy......you're getting tetchy......wanna make summat of it?


No more exports from TT's in Keighley.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The Uists are a bit too far out and low lying for winter comfort. An t eilean Muileach actually is where I have been for nearly 50 years now but getting too much of a theme park and one is supposed to bow down to the almighty tourist.


Lovely, although a bit inshore for me. The tourism is a double edged sword - once it gets to a certain level it becomes unwelcome, but then without it many of the islands economies would be unsustainable. A bit like the oil industry back home when I was a wee one, but without it the island would have been close on unpopulated by now. I counter it by staying well off the beaten track, although last time I was in Shaetlan earlier in the year I was in Lerwick and bumped into and ex Bobby who I'd not seen since I was in TVP in the 90's, so even 700 miles away from what is nominally now home it's difficult to keep my head down 

Dont get me wrong, its nice here in rural middle England, but I dont have to travel 10 miles to get the noise, concrete, dirt and bustle that I just hate.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2020)

Tomorrow in Devon.......


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2020)

_"I ask you a riddle, and if you can’t answer it by the time I spell Killiecrankie, you must pay a forfeit…Now this is the riddle:"_


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> _"I ask you a riddle, and if you can’t answer it by the time I spell Killiecrankie, you must pay a forfeit…Now this is the riddle:"_


......." What is the difference betwixt the thistle in the heather, and the kiss in the dark?"


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

I also fancy the Scllies, but houses are in short supply and I don't want to eat into any of my capital to raise 500 large or more.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I also fancy the Scllies, but houses are in short supply and I don't want to eat into any of my capital to raise 500 large or more.


I can see up moving to somewhere on Bodmin Moor in a few years time.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> I can see up moving to somewhere on Bodmin Moor in a few years time.


To the Beast?


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> To the Beast?


Yep. 
https://www.exmoorales.co.uk/exmoor-beast/


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2020)

The evening alfresco escape committee meeting was cut short due to the early rainfall. 
I was the last man sitting.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> The evening alfresco escape committee meeting was cut short due to the early rainfall.
> I was the last man sitting.
> View attachment 533973


Lawn needs seeing to.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

Where are the ladies?

BTW - I know what @monkers real first name is.


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Where are the ladies?
> 
> BTW - I know what @monkers real first name is.



Probably watching us and talking about us via private messages.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

Theyll be discussing whomis the manliest studmuffin. It is, of course, me. I a positive Burt Reynolds of a man...full head of hair, hairy chest, moustache, medallion, orange nylon Y fronts with brown trim.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Theyll be discussing whomis the manliest studmuffin. It is, of course, me. I a positive Burt Reynolds of a man...full head of hair, hairy chest, moustache, medallion, orange nylon Y fronts with brown trim.


No chance, it'd be me. Who could turn this fine specimen of manhood down!


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

Nah, one look at me and theyll be putty in my hands.


----------



## GM (3 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Ha pubs can open 6am All the early birds on here can stop for a plnt or ten before coming and reporting on thereearly morning escapades
> 
> Over the last few years haven’t seen 6am.Come on mo get back on this site and give us a report on early morning cyclists 🚴‍♀️ 🍺🍺🍺




6am, madness, unless you're doing a FNRttC then it's perfectly acceptable!


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Nah, one look at me and theyll be putty in my hands.
> 
> View attachment 533994


Oi, where did you get my wedding photo from?


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2020)

You got a problem with that Derek?


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> You got a problem with that Derek?


Yeah......I've lost weight since then.
Down to 22 stone now.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2020)

Night all.


----------



## screenman (4 Jul 2020)

Good moaning all, looks like someone has upset the equilibrium on this forum, all those years we have had good banter going on and bang, gone.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Good moaning all, looks like someone has upset the equilibrium on this forum, all those years we have had good banter going on and bang, gone.


Have to agree with you. I now consider myself a fully fledged member. Cannot remember when I "joined" (help me out here Classic) but I recall feeling at home.
Recently I felt that one (maybe a couple) of newbies altered the general good feelings/good vibes that had been nurtured.
Dirk's concept was and is great.
Lets hope certain members come home soon.


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2020)

Another dull, gray day here.
Enjoyed my coffee along the with Tony B and SOTS.
Off to my early Aldi dash in 30 minutes.

Now........mine and MrsDs plans have been changed.
Its MrsDs birthday today. I bought some nice ribeye from the local butcher so our plan WAS prawn cocktail followed by the steak and chips with pepper sauce.
And then........our daughter phoned to tell us she was doing us a veggie Balti curry and she and SiL were bringing it round to enjoy it the birthday with us.
A lovely surprise. The steak etc will keep till tomorrow


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another dull, gray day here.
> Enjoyed my coffee along the with Tony B and SOTS.
> Off to my early Aldi dash in 30 minutes.
> 
> ...



Wish Mrs D a Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jul 2020)

Morning all, it looks dull outside. 
Listening to TB on the radio and drinking tea. 
Decorating seems to be the order of the day. The front room needs refreshing, so the woodwork is going to rubbed down and painted. Then the walls get it tomorrow. 
No cycling today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

A grey and windy day. In pre plague days I'd be on my way to the Park at this time of the morning to help out at our local parkrun. 
My journey took me past a Spoons in the middle of town and I'd often see a few souls waiting outside for the first drink of the day😯

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🏃🚶🏊🌞
Come back Mo, Welshie, Monkers, I hope it wasn't anything I said, if it was I apologise 🙏


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2020)

Morning one and all.......I've left out "good" because it's raining and has been, quite literally, for at least 30 hours.

Yesterday I began decorating the bathroom, today is second gloss coat and emulsion ceiling, tomorrow will be emulsion the walls, hopefully twice, job done.

The rest of the time I will probably be bored out of my tiny mind.

Think it's a good job the weather is awful, may put a dampener on Super Saturday which is/was going to lead to trouble. On the other side I feel desperately sorry for the lovely lady who runs our favourite cafe, she's worked so hard for today, really excited about opening up............


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2020)

It's wetter than an otter's pocket out there today.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

I'm still trying to figure out what's happened.
Who said what, to whom and why was there a reaction?


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what's happened.
> Who said what, to whom and why was there a reaction?



Me too.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

Good morning to the rabble.


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning to the rabble.



Good morning


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning to the rabble.


 
Thought we'd lost you.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jul 2020)

Morning all, much brighter here after yesterday’s incessant rain.


welsh dragon said:


> Good morning to the rabble.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning to the rabble.


That's us.😊


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what's happened.
> Who said what, to whom and why was there a reaction?


Morning 

The gist of it was that I made what I considered a very tongue in cheek and amusing comment re Nicola Sturgeon and it turned political and then certain people took offence that I dare introduce politics into this thread and got quite grumpy about it. I then threw my dolly out the pram a bit at being told what I can post by people that have only been on the thread for a short term..............there will that do?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

Anyone would think you missed me. You lot are like a lot of naughty boys.


----------



## GM (4 Jul 2020)

Good morning all.... Having a deserved lie in after getting up at silly o'clock every day last week. Was listening to SOTS, now Radio Paradise.
Like Dirk I'm trying to work out what has happened.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning
> 
> The gist of it was that I made what I considered a very tongue in cheek and amusing comment re Nicola Sturgeon and it turned political and then certain people took offence that I dare introduce politics into this thread and got quite grumpy about it. I then threw my dolly out the pram a bit at being told what I can post by people that have only been on the thread for a short term..............there will that do?




I always knew you were a wuss, playing with dollies Indeed.


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Anyone would think you missed me. You lot are like a lot of naughty boys.



I've always liked being a naughty boy.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2020)

@Dirk I've tried to message you but I'm not allowed to - or so the forum tells me. I won't take it personally!!!!


----------



## gavroche (4 Jul 2020)

Bonjour @Mo1959 . @monkers ,@welshie and everybody else. Doesn't look too bad outside so far so maybe a ride later.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I've always liked being a naughty boy.


 

So I noticed


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning
> 
> The gist of it was that I made what I considered a very tongue in cheek and amusing comment re Nicola Sturgeon and it turned political and then certain people took offence that I dare introduce politics into this thread and got quite grumpy about it. I then threw my dolly out the pram a bit at being told what I can post by people that have only been on the thread for a short term..............there will that do?


Ta. 
Equilibrium is almost restored........now, where's @monkers ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jul 2020)

Good news that we are almost quorate again. Looking forward to more photies of Welsh and Perthshire greenness.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Anyone would think you missed me. You lot are like a lot of naughty boys.


ooh Matron...


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good news that we are almost quorate again. Looking forward to more photies of Welsh and Perthshire greenness.


I did go out for a spin this morning but didn't even have the phone so no pics, sorry. Up over the moor above Comrie I spotted Curlew, Lapwing and a couple of Owls. Bird of prey in the distance that I couldn't make out. We get Buzzards and Red Kite up there so could have been either.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2020)

I went to the supermarket yesterday. I'm beginning to feel glasses which react in sunlight are a mistake.

Come on Rovers, come on!!!


----------



## screenman (4 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning to the rabble.



Brilliant to see you back.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dirk I've tried to message you but I'm not allowed to - or so the forum tells me. I won't take it personally!!!!


PMd you.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jul 2020)

In case it was proving contentious, I’ve removed my signature. Apologies if it caused any friction.


----------



## screenman (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning
> 
> The gist of it was that I made what I considered a very tongue in cheek and amusing comment re Nicola Sturgeon and it turned political and then certain people took offence that I dare introduce politics into this thread and got quite grumpy about it. I then threw my dolly out the pram a bit at being told what I can post by people that have only been on the thread for a short term..............there will that do?



Thought we had lost you, really pleased to see you return.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I went to the supermarket yesterday. I'm beginning to feel glasses which react in sunlight are a mistake.
> 
> Come on Rovers, come on!!!
> 
> View attachment 534053


Hmmm. Now which button do I click here. Maybe I won't in case I offend anyone else!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

Good Lord, those photos that you lot posted last night are freaking awful. If i had seen them earlier i would have stayed away FOREVER. I need mind bleach now.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I always knew you were a wuss, playing with dollies Indeed.


Hey you.. .. watch it.
I play with dollies 
I emphasise......that is I play with dollies
Not
I play with Dolley's
Dolley is a bit mean that way.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hey you.. .. watch it.
> I play with dollies




That explains an awful lot.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jul 2020)

OK Folks,
How about this for a plot for a Netflix series. A quadriplegic girl lies dead on a Mortuary slab in the basement of a Convent. Cue sounds of gunfire and explosions and enter a group of female warriors dressed in black Ninja style outfits pursued by the baddies.

But these are not your run of the mill black clad female warriors, oh no, they are Nuns striving to hold back the forces of evil. Realising that the powers of darkness are about to take the upper hand, the leader of the Ninja Nuns hides the Holy relic that she possesses ( a halo from a Saint ) inside the body of the dead girl.
Battle finished, the remaining nuns retreat to regroup, camera pans to body of young girl on Mortuary slab. What's this? are her legs twitching? but she's quadriplegic, or was, as the holy relic has not only brought her back from the dead, it has also imbued her with Superpowers!

So starts episode 1 of " Warrior Nun " As a Netflix subscriber I get the occasional Email advising of new content, this one seemed so daft I had to take a look. Forget Welshie's Bloomers, there's Nuns clad in close fitting black leather Ninja outfits to fill our imaginations now...


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> OK Folks,
> How about this for a plot for a Netflix series. A quadriplegic girl lies dead on a Mortuary slab in the basement of a Convent. Cue sounds of gunfire and explosions and enter a group of female warriors dressed in black Ninja style outfits pursued by the baddies.
> 
> But these are not your run of the mill black clad female warriors, oh no, they are Nuns striving to hold back the forces of evil. Realising that the powers of darkness are about to take the upper hand, the leader of the Ninja Nuns hides the Holy relic that she possesses ( a halo from a Saint ) inside the body of the dead girl.
> ...


Hmmm.......I'll stick with Amazon Prime I think!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Wish Mrs D a Happy Birthday from me.


Dave.
Done that.
MrsD sends her thanks to you.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dave.
> Done that.
> MrsD sends her thanks to you.




Ooh. Happy Birthday Mrs D


----------



## gavroche (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I did go out for a spin this morning but didn't even have the phone so no pics, sorry. Up over the moor above Comrie I spotted Curlew, Lapwing and a couple of Owls. Bird of prey in the distance that I couldn't make out. We get Buzzards and Red Kite up there so could have been either.


Good to see you back.  You didn't say how many miles though, I guess 25 ?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2020)

@Mo1959 @welsh dragon 
You just could not stay away from me could you. Go on, admit it.
Please say it 
Along with the rest of us old children I am so glad you decided to Inflict stay with us.
Mo.....I for one did not find your comments in any way over stepped the line. What I did not like was one member thinking he had sole rights to tell you what you could or couldn't say.
Anyway..... water under the bridge.
We can now enjoy yours and Welshies lovely photos.
Now......I must go and retrieve those bloomers from the skip.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> OK Folks,
> How about this for a plot for a Netflix series. A quadriplegic girl lies dead on a Mortuary slab in the basement of a Convent. Cue sounds of gunfire and explosions and enter a group of female warriors dressed in black Ninja style outfits pursued by the baddies.
> 
> But these are not your run of the mill black clad female warriors, oh no, they are Nuns striving to hold back the forces of evil. Realising that the powers of darkness are about to take the upper hand, the leader of the Ninja Nuns hides the Holy relic that she possesses ( a halo from a Saint ) inside the body of the dead girl.
> ...


Doesn't sound as cerebral as this......
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1352388/


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. Happy Birthday Mrs D


She says a big thank you Welshie. Through me she feels as though she knows you


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Anyone would think you missed me. You lot are like a lot of naughty boys.



Well according to my 24 year daughter, the way to try and understand men is to remember that how ever old they are on the outside ( 18 to 88 ) they are all 14 year old boys on the inside. 
I look in the mirror sometimes and find it very hard to disagree 😂😂


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Well according to my 24 year daughter, the way to try and understand men is to remember that how ever old they are on the outside ( 18 to 88 ) they are all 14 year old boys on the inside.
> I look in the mirror sometimes and find it very hard to disagree 😂😂




And they are so modest as well. Don't forget that bit


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And they are so modest as well. Don't forget that bit


My modesty is unbounded.
It's tough being perfect.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2020)

Anyway......on important matters (I hope you men will understand this).
Did the Aldi dash and finished packing the stuff in the car.
Taking the trolley back I noticed a woman carrying a bunch of flowers.
I thought "oh sh*t, its MrsDs birthday and I haven't got flowers".
So I dutifully went back, chose some and got in the (by then) big queue.
True love hey


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Jul 2020)

TBH I don’t mind about having the mind of a 14 year old , my problem is having a lower back of a 58 year old 😂😂😂


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> My modesty is unbounded.
> It's tough being perfect.


----------



## pawl (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning
> 
> The gist of it was that I made what I considered a very tongue in cheek and amusing comment re Nicola Sturgeon and it turned political and then certain people took offence that I dare introduce politics into this thread and got quite grumpy about it. I then threw my dolly out the pram a bit at being told what I can post by people that have only been on the thread for a short term..............there will that do?



Glad you only went missing for a short time Welcome back👍👍👍


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hey you.. .. watch it.
> I play with dollies
> I emphasise......that is I play with dollies
> Not
> ...


Are you sure this is something you want to say on a public forum?


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 @welsh dragon
> 
> Now......I must go and retrieve those bloomers from the skip.



You may be too late.........🤔🤫


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good to see you back.  You didn't say how many miles though, I guess 25 ?


31.57 to be precise


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> She says a big thank you Welshie. Through me she feels as though she knows you


Poor thing!  Happy Burpday Mrs D


----------



## pawl (4 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> OK Folks,
> How about this for a plot for a Netflix series. A quadriplegic girl lies dead on a Mortuary slab in the basement of a Convent. Cue sounds of gunfire and explosions and enter a group of female warriors dressed in black Ninja style outfits pursued by the baddies.
> 
> But these are not your run of the mill black clad female warriors, oh no, they are Nuns striving to hold back the forces of evil. Realising that the powers of darkness are about to take the upper hand, the leader of the Ninja Nuns hides the Holy relic that she possesses ( a halo from a Saint ) inside the body of the dead girl.
> ...




You have got me thinking now.I had the e mail about Warrior Nun Initial reaction was that looks like a right load of do do. Will have to give it a go.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> OK Folks,
> How about this for a plot for a Netflix series. A quadriplegic girl lies dead on a Mortuary slab in the basement of a Convent. Cue sounds of gunfire and explosions and enter a group of female warriors dressed in black Ninja style outfits pursued by the baddies.
> 
> But these are not your run of the mill black clad female warriors, oh no, they are Nuns striving to hold back the forces of evil. Realising that the powers of darkness are about to take the upper hand, the leader of the Ninja Nuns hides the Holy relic that she possesses ( a halo from a Saint ) inside the body of the dead girl.
> ...


Yes, I saw some of this. Thanks for explaining 'cos I hadn't a clue. Mrs P is a huge fan of this sort of storytelling.

I rarely get to choose what we watch as it's always "You'll fall asleep anyway...." Is it any wonder when I'm subjected to this junk! Did laugh at the bit when an attacker picked up the soul and it cut his fingers off.

Then we had Vera. Now I used to enjoy Vera but these days every plot is the same. Just a question of what method this week's murderer has chosen 😴


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I saw some of this. Thanks for explaining 'cos I hadn't a clue. Mrs P is a huge fan of this sort of storytelling.
> 
> I rarely get to choose what we watch as it's always "You'll fall asleep anyway...." Is it any wonder when I'm subjected to this junk! Did laugh at the bit when an attacker picked up the soul and it cut his fingers off.
> 
> Then we had Vera. Now I used to enjoy Vera but these days every plot is the same. Just a question of what method this week's murder has chosen 😴


It's a shame when they seem to run out of ideas and what used to be a great series ends up becoming just more of the same. Lot of the film series end up the same.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2020)

I shall wish you all a good day for now. On July 15th we have a 130 mile ride in the planning. I'm responsible for the route which means we may need an overnight bag, tent and supplies. Off to do that now.


----------



## gavroche (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 31.57 to be precise


Hoping to go out this afternoon, if the weather improves, but I don't think I will match that. Probably around the 20 mark for me. Out of curiosity, because you regularly cover 30 to 40 miles most morning, that takes some time, so what time do you get up then?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Hoping to go out this afternoon, if the weather improves, but I don't think I will match that. Probably around the 20 mark for me. Out of curiosity, because you regularly cover 30 to 40 miles most morning, that takes some time, so what time do you get up then?


Mo used to work nights as a prison officer. Its my theory that she doesn't actually get up as she never goes to bed


----------



## Paulus (4 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway......on important matters (I hope you men will understand this).
> Did the Aldi dash and finished packing the stuff in the car.
> Taking the trolley back I noticed a woman carrying a bunch of flowers.
> I thought "oh sh*t, its MrsDs birthday and I haven't got flowers".
> ...


You didn't want to get told off and have the hard stare from MrsD did you.😉


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Poor thing!  Happy Burpday Mrs D


Thank you 
Most mornings she asks me "how are Mo and Welshie today"?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> You didn't want to get told off and have the hard stare from MrsD did you.😉


I am not frightened of any woman.

Well maybe MrsD
and Welshie
and Mo


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I shall wish you all a good day for now. On July 15th we have a 130 mile ride in the planning. I'm responsible for the route which means we may need an overnight bag, tent and supplies. Off to do that now.


To save you the trouble I have sorted a route for you.
M6 jcn 27
Get to Carlisle.....turn around and come back.
Dead on 130 miles (give or take).
No thanks needed


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2020)

Doing my bit towards the nations economic recovery. 
Booked a table for 2 at my local for 12 o'clock today.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> To save you the trouble I have sorted a route for you.
> M6 jcn 27
> Get to Carlisle.....turn around and come back.
> Dead on 130 miles (give or take).
> No thanks needed


Dave you're so good to folk.....................think this might work better. I'm off to paint, I've been getting the hard stare! 

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/33244288


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have to agree with you. I now consider myself a fully fledged member. Cannot remember when I "joined" (*help me out here Classic*) but I recall feeling at home.
> Recently I felt that one (maybe a couple) of newbies altered the general good feelings/good vibes that had been nurtured.
> Dirk's concept was and is great.
> Lets hope certain members come home soon.


Certainly, which way did you come in?

7th November 2011, t'was a Monday afternoon


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1I22YlFCVoQ


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Certainly, which way did you come in?
> 
> 7th November 2011, t'was a Monday afternoon
> 
> ...



Back door as always.
Please tell me what the weather forcast has to do with it?
I promise not to mention that big red poppy on the end of her left boob.
No, I will not mention it..

Edit.
Please tell me I have not been in this mad house since then


----------



## FrankCrank (4 Jul 2020)

Busy day so far. After brekkie we visited a friend in Jomtien, then lunch at a local pub. After that a cycle ride along the coastal path, and soon out for another meal and visit a bar. Tomorrow we head back home. After a week here, gonna miss it. Oh well, maybe back again soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Hoping to go out this afternoon, if the weather improves, but I don't think I will match that. Probably around the 20 mark for me. Out of curiosity, because you regularly cover 30 to 40 miles most morning, that takes some time, so what time do you get up then?


Often around 5am. 6 is a long lie


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I did go out for a spin this morning but didn't even have the phone so no pics, sorry. Up over the moor above Comrie I spotted Curlew, Lapwing and a couple of Owls. Bird of prey in the distance that I couldn't make out. We get Buzzards and Red Kite up there so could have been either.



Walking across Rannoch Moor last year and were excited to spot some eagles hovering in the distance. As we got closer I realised that they were hang gliders 🙄


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Walking across Rannoch Moor last year and were excited to spot some eagles hovering in the distance. As we got closer I realised that they were hang gliders 🙄


My eyesight is getting worse too! 

All joking aside, It really does seem to be deteriorating quite quickly now, both short and long distance. The joys of becoming old


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2020)

All the ladies have returned apart from Harry.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> All the ladies have returned apart from Harry.


Who's Harry? Surely not Monkers?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

I seem to have done quite well on a segment according to Strava. No idea how I managed to do that.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I seem to have done quite well on a segment according to Strava. No idea how I managed to do that.
> 
> View attachment 534085


Battery power? You do realise some jealous rider will flag your ride if you have gone too fast!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Battery power? You do realise some jealous rider will flag your ride if you have gone too fast!




I do have it set on ebike settings.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Battery power? You do realise some jealous rider will flag your ride if you have gone too fast!




Any way jog on and don't steal my glory you. Go on, sod off.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I do have it set on ebike settings.


Just curious. Do they have separate segment leaderboards for e-bike users now?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just curious. Do they have separate segment leaderboards for e-bike users now?




Yes. Totally separate from the normal bikes.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. Totally separate from the normal bikes.


Interesting. Just asked as there's a lady around here who I know for a fact sold her road bike and got a fancy e-bike. Sometimes she logs it as an e-bike ride, but other times she doesn't and goes way up the leaderboards.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Interesting. Just asked as there's a lady around here who I know for a fact sold her road bike and got a fancy e-bike. Sometimes she logs it as an e-bike ride, but other times she doesn't and goes way up the leaderboards.



I always have it set on ebike. It's not fair on other riders to do that.

Besides you are cheating yourself as well. I would feel really bad if I did that.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Who's Harry? Surely not Monkers?


Indeed, the lovely Monkers.


I don't bother with Strava any more. Too much petrol and electric doping going on. Why pay good money to be bested by a cheat?


----------



## gavroche (4 Jul 2020)

Well, I am going to do a segment in my car soon because I want to know the gradient of a road nearby that I can't do on my bike. Of course, I will delete it as soon as I get the information. 
When I say I can't do it on my bike, I mean, at the moment. When I change my cassette to a higher cog ( 40 teeth I hope), it may be a different matter.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Indeed, the lovely Monkers.
> 
> 
> I don't bother with Strava any more. Too much petrol and electric doping going on. Why pay good money to be bested by a cheat?




I don't pay for it either.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Indeed, the lovely Monkers.
> 
> 
> I don't bother with Strava any more. Too much petrol and electric doping going on. Why pay good money to be bested by a cheat?


I occasionally flag them if it's too obvious. The lady in question went from averaging around 10 mph to 15 mph and went up a hill segment at close to 15mph taking the QOM. It wasn't me so it wasn't sour grapes by the way! Lol. Most of the QOM's around here are held by a good club rider from over near Kinross. Was just the principal annoyed me when the rest of us are using good old fashioned leg power and working hard.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Well, I am going to do a segment in my car soon because I want to know the gradient of a road nearby that I can't do on my bike. Of course, I will delete it as soon as I get the information.
> When I say I can't do it on my bike, I mean, at the moment. When I change my cassette to a higher cog ( 40 teeth I hope), it may be a different matter.


I don't enjoy really steep hills much these days. I like a long gradual climb.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jul 2020)

I see two of the 

 are back


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2020)

Happy landlady! 







First pints are free!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ...... and Red Kite up there so could have been either.



This reminded me earlier and I promptly forgot - memory seems to be a growing issue. Earlier today I opened a new tab to Google something, then I couldn't recall what I wanted to Google.

Anyway, side tracked. Many, many years ago we visited a friend in Aberystwyth. We went to walk at a spot famous for its views - near, I think, Devil's Bridge. WD??

Parked the car and started to wander "Quick, quick the kites are displaying" said the complete stranger who rushed up to us. So we hurried in the general direction. Arrived at said spot to feel rather disappointed...........

Apparently there is more than one sort of kite in the world and not all on the end of a bit of string.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't pay for it either.


Paging @Fnaar !!!




Dirk said:


> Happy landlady!
> 
> View attachment 534094
> 
> ...


Ah, the lounge bar at the Bat and Virus.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> This reminded me earlier and I promptly forgot - memory seems to be a growing issue. Earlier today I opened a new tab to Google something, then I couldn't recall what I wanted to Google.


Glad it’s not just me that does that!


----------



## pawl (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Interesting. Just asked as there's a lady around here who I know for a fact sold her road bike and got a fancy e-bike. Sometimes she logs it as an e-bike ride, but other times she doesn't and goes way up the leaderboards.




I decided to pay for Strava mainly for the over 75 segments I am managing to get in the top ten Just do for a bit of fun.I don’t set out to knacker my self as I can’t always remember we’re the segments crop up 🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️😖😖😖


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Back door as always.
> Please tell me what the weather forcast has to do with it?
> I promise not to mention that big red poppy on the end of her left boob.
> No, I will not mention it..
> ...


That's the weather forecast for the day you came in the back door.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> OK Folks,
> How about this for a plot for a Netflix series. A quadriplegic girl lies dead on a Mortuary slab in the basement of a Convent. Cue sounds of gunfire and explosions and enter a group of female warriors dressed in black Ninja style outfits pursued by the baddies.
> 
> But these are not your run of the mill black clad female warriors, oh no, they are Nuns striving to hold back the forces of evil. Realising that the powers of darkness are about to take the upper hand, the leader of the Ninja Nuns hides the Holy relic that she possesses ( a halo from a Saint ) inside the body of the dead girl.
> ...


Maybe they extras from William's and Kate's wedding!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ding-Ninja-nun-sat-inches-Prince-William.html


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2020)

All I can say is that the ninjas have let themselves go a bit.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Walking across Rannoch Moor last year and were excited to spot some eagles hovering in the distance. As we got closer I realised that they were hang gliders 🙄


There's the geese to worry about,


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2020)

That was both enjoyable and interesting. We were out to lunch today for the first time since the lockdown, we chose Sutton Wharf at Sutton Cheney, all seating outside, none inside, disposable menu's on a table to pick up then put in the bin when we finished ordering, a table by the door where they took contact details before going inside to order, a number given for the order and the order placed on a table outside and the number called so you can pick it up.


----------



## 12boy (4 Jul 2020)

Very glad to see Mo and Welshie back... liked their point of view and the lovely pictures and maybe even being shamed by Mo's fantastic rides. As Yogi Berra was reputed to have said...if they dont wanna come who's gonna stop them? I am trying to take up the siesta habit as the 33C temps we are having and the typical geriatric sleep problems us Olds have mean I feel tired after my ride and gardening in the heat. Funny thing is, though, now 24 C feels chilly. Today is Mrs 12's birthday so I've promised her fireworks as I do every July 4th.


----------



## pawl (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't enjoy really steep hills much these days. I like a long gradual climb.


 


My problem is it doesn’t matter which way I come back into the village there is a hill Two are long drags.One is steep but short.Problem is the latter passes the cemetery. Think I ought to pre book a place.☠️💀👻


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2020)

Well.......that's the first day of seeming back to normality!
Been down to the Black Horse ........ had 6 pints of North Coast IPA.....and a very silly time.
MrsD had 3 pints and is feeling very silly.
Gonna have to have an executive power nap now.
Kim, behind the bar, was being very silly today. 
Found out that I went to school with someone who new her grandfather. Small world, eh?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

Some more bike fettling done. Hybrid has got new tyres, chain and cassette plus a tweak to the front mudguard so all sorted for the next ride. Although I seem to manage these jobs, I am always waiting on something going wrong after if I have done anything stupid! Lol. It had an 11-32 cassette on but I have replaced it with 11-34. Just 2 more teeth so not sure I will really notice......more placebo effect I think  Seemed to be all changing up and down ok on the stand anyway.


----------



## screenman (4 Jul 2020)

I have put 12 lights up outside, nail cable tie light, nail cable tie light and so on, now all we need is some solar to make them work. Forgot, the bed bases have had a change around in the bedrooms and we now have the newest base and a brand new mattress, so obviously I will be having a few dodgy nights until I get used to it.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I have put 12 lights up outside, nail cable tie light, nail cable tie light and so on, now all we need is some solar to make them work. Forgot, the bed bases have had a change around in the bedrooms and we now have the newest base and a brand new mattress, so obviously I will be having a few dodgy nights until I get used to it.


What mattress did you end up getting?


----------



## screenman (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What mattress did you end up getting?



Not sure what it is called certainly not a famous name, sprung foam thingy type, to be honest we found a warehouse in an old RAF base not far away, went and laid on a few ffound one we liked handed over £350 and he followed us back to our house with it in his van. If we do not like it it will go down to one of the spare beds, we did get a bit despearte in the end as our old one just seemed to dip almost overnight. Mind you I will be pleased if it stays comfortable as it was a lot less than I intended to spend and feel great quality.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Not sure what it is called certainly not a famous name, sprung foam thingy type, to be honest we found a warehouse in an old RAF base not far away, went and laid on a few ffound one we liked handed over £350 and he followed us back to our house with it in his van. If we do not like it it will go down to one of the spare beds, we did get a bit despearte in the end as our old one just seemed to dip almost overnight. Mind you I will be pleased if it stays comfortable as it was a lot less than I intended to spend and feel great quality.


Sure it’ll be fine. £350 isn’t that cheap.


----------



## screenman (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sure it’ll be fine. £350 isn’t that cheap.



I am glad you say that.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> My problem is it doesn’t matter which way I come back into the village there is a hill Two are long drags.One is steep but short.Problem is the latter passes the cemetery. Think I ought to pre book a place.☠💀👻


Sort of reminds me of the Sunday I had my heart attack. Decided to ride home when I felt better***.......... straight past Blackpool Victoria Hospital, home of the Lancashire Cardiac Centre. Less than 48 hours later I was back......the staff mentioned I could have saved everyone a lot of bother 🤔

*** I didn't know I'd a heart attack!! 😀


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I am glad you say that.


I’m sure my Leesa mattress was around that and it’s been good.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2020)

Our 'Silentnight' mattress is the best we've ever had. Cost us about £300 a couple of years ago. Would deffo buy another.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Our 'Silentnight' mattress is the best we've ever had. Cost us about £300 a couple of years ago. Would deffo buy another.


Having been inside two of the three factories where they were made, I'd not touch one.

Third factory, I'd have no hesitation in saying "No" if asked to go inside.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2020)

The typical actress fills up with sweat, dead skin and nasties, and by the time they're replaced they typically weigh twice as much as when new. Yuck! One of the many reasons I have a water bed.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> The typical actress fills up with sweat, dead skin and nasties, and by the time they're replaced they typically weigh twice as much as when new. Yuck! One of the many reasons I have a water bed.


Told you before about having actresses in your bed!


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Having been inside two of the three factories where they were made, I'd not touch one.
> 
> Third factory, I'd have no hesitation in saying "No" if asked to go inside.


Why?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Why?


General conditions inside. Holes in the floor, leaking roof, loose wiring, that sort of thing.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> General conditions inside. Holes in the floor, leaking roof, loose wiring, that sort of thing.


So.....nothing about the quality of the mattresses?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> So.....nothing about the quality of the mattresses?


Well, if they can't be bothered about where they work, what does it say about their work.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well, if they can't be bothered about where they work, what does it say about their work.


Maybe they put all their efforts into the product?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Maybe they put all their efforts into the product?


Possible.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> General conditions inside. Holes in the floor, leaking roof, loose wiring, that sort of thing.



Derek's bedroom?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Derek's bedroom?


No silentnight there though.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2020)

Indeed. No silence with his farting and those squelch noises when he chews his gums.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jul 2020)

Not sure if any of our retirees on this thread follow the pro racing but a quick recommendation for Mitch Docker’s Life in the Peloton Podcast, now absorbed into The Cycling Podcast. Most informative.
Anyway, handing back to the actress discussion...


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Not sure if any of our retirees on this thread follow the pro racing but a quick recommendation for Mitch Docker’s Life in the Peloton Podcast, now absorbed into The Cycling Podcast. Most informative.
> Anyway, *handing back to the actress discussion...*


Where's this taking place then.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where's this taking place then.


In Drago’s bed.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> In Drago’s bed.


Definitely no chance of a silentnight there!


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sort of reminds me of the Sunday I had my heart attack. Decided to ride home when I felt better***.......... straight past Blackpool Victoria Hospital, home of the Lancashire Cardiac Centre. Less than 48 hours later I was back......the staff mentioned I could have saved everyone a lot of bother 🤔
> 
> *** I didn't know I'd a heart attack!! 😀



I was the same, I didn't realise I had had a heart attack, as the pain was mostly in one shoulder I thought I'd done the shoulder.


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2020)

I spent half an hour tonight sweeping up bodies, It was amazing how many dead flies had accumulated on our window sills.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I spent half an hour tonight sweeping up bodies, It was amazing how many dead flies had accumulated on our window sills.


Why not the vac, get everything in one go.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I was the same, I didn't realise I had had a heart attack, as the pain was mostly in one shoulder I thought I'd done the shoulder.


Yep, I just felt rubbish, no energy and a dull ache at the back of my rib cage. So much for chest clutching!


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not the vac, get everything in one go.



I chose the dustpan and brush.


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, I just felt rubbish, no energy and a dull ache at the back of my rib cage. So much for chest clutching!



It was four days later when I tried to do a bike ride and couldn't that I realized it was something more, as soon as I got on my bike I was in pain and it felt like an angina attack, I went down the walk in centre waited my turn and ten minutes after I got in with the doctor he was phoning an ambulance to take me into A & E, and I was straight though A & E and straight into the cardiac ward, on the Monday I had another stent put in bringing my total to 5. I was annoyed with myself, having had angina in 2008 I should have realised on the Sunday what was going on not dismissed it as a dud shoulder.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2020)

Night all.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night all.


Sithi


Hoping for a silent night!


----------



## 12boy (5 Jul 2020)

Went for a short ride of 17 miles and 830 feet of climbing which probably occurred in stretches totalling a mile or less. My youngest son and his wife are coming up from Denver Co so there's a little tidying up to do here at Casa Squalida. Went and got some takeout for Mrs 12's birthday lunch since sitting down in restaurants aren't on her menu yet. Coming back took the pic below of a stag sauntering across the road in town. Bold as brass and would not be hurried. There are several gangs of urban turkeys here who act the same way and their toms run up to cars wanting to fight. Riding by the river this morning I saw some reddish brown object floating in the river and was wondering if I was seeing the head of a drowned ginger person until it reached the far bank and crawled up the bank, being a red fox who was swimming in the river. I've read foxes like to bathe to get rid of fleas. Sure never saw a fox swimming before.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> Went for a short ride of 17 miles and 830 feet of climbing which probably occurred in stretches totalling a mile or less. My youngest son and his wife are coming up from Denver Co so there's a little tidying up to do here at Casa Squalida. Went and got some takeout for Mrs 12's birthday lunch since sitting down in restaurants aren't on her menu yet. Coming back took the pic below of a stag sauntering across the road in town. Bold as brass and would not be hurried. There are several gangs of urban turkeys here who act the same way and their toms run up to cars wanting to fight. Riding by the river this morning I saw some reddish brown object floating in the river and was wondering if I was seeing the head of a drowned ginger person until it reached the far bank and crawled up the bank, *being a red fox who was swimming in the river.* I've read foxes like to bathe to get rid of fleas. Sure never saw a fox swimming before.


Any sign of a gingerbread man?


----------



## 12boy (5 Jul 2020)

My ginger son calls himself the gingerbread man


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> My ginger son calls himself the gingerbread man


And you've seen him since you saw the fox getting out of the river?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2020)

Morning. Rain overnight but dry at the moment. I can see the trees starting to move though. Supposed to be really strong winds later. Think I'll just walk today.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

Good morning. A horrible night here. Torrential rain and gale force winds all night. Plants were blown over and there are flood alerts all over the place. I didnt get any sleep at all.

I won't be doing much today.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks, bright and sunny but blowing a hoolie, family time this morning, haircut this afternoon.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

Just woke up, the new mattress worked fine.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

🌬🌬🌬


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

Good day. It's not raining.  it's blowing an absolute Hollie  No chance of getting the bike out today.

On the agenda then is:

First coat of emulsion on bathroom walls
Possibly second coat
Find a nearside mirror for my car - misjudged reversing in to garage on Friday
Get a password manager
Sort out conflicts my laptop backup is showing
*Lounge around on sofa 🤞*
The boys were due home today for a family BBQ but the weather and impossibility of social distancing indoors has cancelled this. A shame but hey ho......


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. It's not raining.  it's blowing an absolute Hollie  No chance of getting the bike out today.
> 
> On the agenda then is:
> 
> ...




Sounds like a good plan, especially the lounging around on the sofa bit.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

Windier than my Y fronts after an egg sandwich washed down with Watneys.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Doggie walking first thing, then a quick tour of our local campsites on the way back for a Grockle count.
The pub experience yesterday was remarkably non eventful. Pretty much like it was before lockdown. I've a feeling most small 'local' pubs will be much the same, it'll be the big high profile major players who will make the most changes.


----------



## gavroche (5 Jul 2020)

Good morning. Still in bed but I can hear the wind blowing outside, 40 mph apparently!!
Last night, we were supposed to be in Birmingham, to see " Les Miserables" but Covid has put a stop to that. Who knows when the show will be on again? I have been waiting 25 years to see that. 
My boy arrived safely in Taiwan last night and is starting his two weeks quarantine in his hotel room. We keep in touch by Facetime, very handy.`


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

It's strange, the wind is blowing pretty good but its really warm as well.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I spent half an hour tonight sweeping up bodies, It was amazing how many dead flies had accumulated on our window sills.


MrsD did a conservatory clean a few days ago and said something similar.
How do they get in? Why do they die? Very wierd.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jul 2020)

Morning all, the wind is blowing and it's been raining overnight. 
Dog walking first off and then carrying on with the decorating.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. Still in bed but I can hear the wind blowing outside, 40 mph apparently!!
> Last night, we were supposed to be in Birmingham, to see " Les Miserables" but Covid has put a stop to that. Who knows when the show will be on again? I have been waiting 25 years to see that.
> My boy arrived safely in Taiwan last night and is starting his two weeks quarantine in his hotel room. We keep in touch by Facetime, very handy.`


We have seen it several times......brilliant. we have the anniversary CD which we enjoy.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where's this taking place then.


https://lifeinthepeloton.com/listen/


----------



## gavroche (5 Jul 2020)

Is @Mo1959 still out, fighting the wind on her bike?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Is @Mo1959 still out, fighting the wind on her bike?


Nope. Mo chickened out and did a double loop of the walking trail instead  6.5 miles. The wind is picking up now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jul 2020)

Morning all, not a day for the bike. Will have to content ourselves with another local walk.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

Late on parade today. Last nights birthday bash for MrsD went down well. Daughter brought a veggie curry she had made. She also made rosstis (spelling??) which were amazing......better than naan bread.
Late night so coming round slowly.
Like others, strong wind all night and still blowing.
Plans today are.........
1. Croisants with honey plus strawberries. 
Maybe a glass of fresh orange and
vodka .
2. Chill day.
3. Lpool live.....please do better today.
4. Prawn cocktai followed by ribeye steak
with chips and pepper sauce**
** that was supposed to be yesterday until daughter told us she was bringing the curry.



MrsD with the flowers wat I bought.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> https://lifeinthepeloton.com/listen/


and
https://thecyclingpodcast.com/


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

A bit late on parade, jumped on the turbo first thing, jumped off as there was an ominous knocking sound from the turbo. Pumped up the tyres and I'm currently approaching Preston at a steady 25kph🚲

Hoping to see our grandaughter today ❤️

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶🏃‍♂️🚲🌞


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2020)

Hi 
I see Monkers never came back 😢


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Late on parade today. Last nights birthday bash for MrsD went down well. Daughter brought a veggie curry she had made. She also made rosstis (spelling??) which were amazing......better than naan bread.
> Late night so coming round slowly.
> Like others, strong wind all night and still blowing.
> Plans today are.........
> ...




They are lovely


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi
> I see Monkers never came back 😢


She hasn't been around since last Sunday so unlikely to even be aware of the little disturbance.

Hopefully we will see her soon.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Late on parade today. Last nights birthday bash for MrsD went down well. Daughter brought a veggie curry she had made. She also made rosstis (spelling??) which were amazing......better than naan bread.
> Late night so coming round slowly.
> Like others, strong wind all night and still blowing.
> Plans today are.........
> ...


Mrs D looking very well there Dave. Pleased she had a good day.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs D looking very well there Dave. Pleased she had a good day.


She scrubs up well


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Late on parade today. Last nights birthday bash for MrsD went down well. Daughter brought a veggie curry she had made. She also made rosstis (spelling??) which were amazing......better than naan bread.
> Late night so coming round slowly.
> Like others, strong wind all night and still blowing.
> Plans today are.........
> ...



It looks like she's enjoyed her day, well done.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

Still no sign of Harry? come back @monkers !

Hey, Mrs @Dave7 is a hottie. Clearly Dave is either very wealthy, or hung like the local vicar.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

The false chimney breast being built to hold the new fireplace is also now going to have a built in tv and soundbar, hopefully.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

Funnily enough, Mrs d is nagging me to do something similar with the chimney breast in our living room. Alas, I just never seem to have the time.


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, bright and sunny but blowing a hoolie, family time this morning, haircut this afternoon.




Dave it’s Sunday.Are the barbershops open on Cov Own up your going to do it yourself.✂️✂️✂️💈💈


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Still no sign of Harry? come back @monkers !
> 
> Hey, Mrs @Dave7 is a hottie. Clearly Dave is either very wealthy, or hung like the local vicar.


Well I am not really wealthy.
As fot the rest I dont boast so you will have to ask Welshie.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> The false chimney breast being built to hold the new fireplace is also now going to have a built in tv and soundbar, hopefully.


Think that through first.
2 years down the line and you want a new/bigger tv ???
I speak from experience


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Think that through first.
> 2 years down the line and you want a new/bigger tv ???
> I speak from experience




That is easy, rip it down and build again, I love creating sawdust, anyway two whole years it will need redecorating again, many of the rooms I do each year as it is. Love playing with houses.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well I am not really wealthy.
> As fot the rest I dont boast so you will have to ask Welshie.




I am keeping out of this one. Your on your own


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Late on parade today. Last nights birthday bash for MrsD went down well. Daughter brought a veggie curry she had made. She also made rosstis (spelling??) which were amazing......better than naan bread.
> Late night so coming round slowly.
> Like others, strong wind all night and still blowing.
> Plans today are.........
> ...





Belated birthday 🍰 greetings Mrs D


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

A quick skim of the previous page leads me to believe that Welshie has having Screenie mount a TV on her breast, and Dave is a big fibber.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Jul 2020)

Morning all . Mrs exlaser and I should have been in the car going to the sailing club as we had booked a couple of slots for some pleasure sailing. But we looked out the window and decided the wind strength exceeded our skill level, especially mine lol . Pre Covid we would still have gone, just to have a chat and a coffee/beer and watch the couple of brave /skilful/ stupid souls that would always try and sail. I have to say I miss that more than the sailing itself.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Still no sign of Harry? come back @monkers !
> 
> Hey, Mrs @Dave7 is a hottie. Clearly Dave is either very wealthy, or hung like the local vicar.



Oi! Are you lookin at his bird? 🥊🥊


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> A quick skim of the previous page leads me to believe that Welshie has having Screenie mount a TV on her breast, and Dave is a big fibber.




And you have a very big errrrr Imagination


----------



## GM (5 Jul 2020)

Morning all.... A day of domestics is in order, the house is beginning to look like a scene from a dracula movie, cobwebs everywhere. ( slight exaggeration ). No Sunday Ride today, maybe just a potter around local later on. 🌈

.....oh and, belated birthday wishes to Mrs Dave7 🥂


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Oi! Are you lookin at his bird? 🥊🥊


Just a sneaky little perv, but it's ok - I kept the dirty mac buttoned up.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Dave it’s Sunday.Are the barbershops open on Cov Own up your going to do it yourself.✂✂✂💈💈



Pops in Radford, my regular barber, is open today appointments only, he was open yesterday but it was a free for all


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Mrs exlaser and I should have been in the car going to the sailing club as we had booked a couple of slots for some pleasure sailing. But we looked out the window and decided the wind strength exceeded our skill level, especially mine lol . Pre Covid we would still have gone, just to have a chat and a coffee/beer and watch the couple of brave /skilful/ stupid souls that would always try and sail. I have to say I miss that more than the sailing itself.



30 years ago I would have loved this wind strength, I would have been out windsurfing.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

I don't mind riding in it, but you risk debris and sheet in your eyes, so I shan't bother today.


----------



## gavroche (5 Jul 2020)

The wind has stopped blowing now and knocked a few things down in the garden which will need picking up sometime today. A little bit of DIY to do as well but not much so a fairly day relaxed day awaits. 
Did 26 miles yesterday so no cycling till probably Tuesday now. I noticed that if I cycle only twice a week, I feel stronger for it, rather than more often. I suppose that with age, recovery takes longer.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> The wind has stopped blowing now and knocked a few things down in the garden which will need picking up sometime today. A little bit of DIY to do as well but not much so a fairly day relaxed day awaits.
> Did 26 miles yesterday so no cycling till probably Tuesday now. I noticed that if I cycle only twice a week, I feel stronger for it, rather than more often. I suppose that with age, recovery takes longer.



It seems as I get older my laziness lasts longer.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> That is easy, rip it down and build again, I love creating sawdust, anyway two whole years it will need redecorating again, many of the rooms I do each year as it is. Love playing with houses.


Ahhh that will make a difference.
I am u s at diy and do only what is absolutely essential and within my limited ability.
I get Mr Fixit in


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> It seems as I get older my laziness lasts longer.


Definitely.........I need a couple of days to work up to doing something then a couple of days to recover!


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

I'm a master DIY bodger. Everything I do looks fantastic, but has the structural integrity of papier mache. My entire house is held together with Sikaflex.

True story. Many years ago we lost a ridge tile in the wind. and it broke into 3 pieces on the ground. Next day I glued it back together with sikaflex, then used Sikaflex to glue it in place to keep the roof waterproof. A few weeks later I obtained a new tile and a bag of cement and went up to remove the old one in readiness for it's replacement, but try as I might I couldn't get it off. 6 or 7 years later it's still there.


----------



## gavroche (5 Jul 2020)

Oh s**t, the wind is picking up again! The garden can wait then, not worth doing anything until it all dies down. I can feel a cup of coffee calling so must get priorities right. Any biscuits left in the tin?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Oh s**t, the wind is picking up again! The garden can wait then, not worth doing anything until it all dies down. I can feel a cup of coffee calling so must get priorities right. Any biscuits left in the tin?


Great minds. I've just sat down again with a mug of milky coffee.....no bikkies though.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

I am trying to work up the enthusiasm to go to town as I need milk. It's still blowing a hoolie here though......I might have to sit here and think about it for a few more minutes


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2020)

I'm sat here with a cuppa and a jam doughnut.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> 30 years ago I would have loved this wind strength, I would have been out windsurfing.



It’s definitely a fact that windsurfers go out to sail when dinghy sailors are heading for shore and then the bar 😂😂😂


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

Of course Mr WD is all for going as he wants biscuits. Surprise surprise.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Jul 2020)

Mmmmmm biscuits. We are a biscuit free household as either my daughter or I will just eat them all at one sitting 😂😂😂


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> It’s definitely a fact that windsurfers go out to sail when dinghy sailors are heading for shore and then the bar 😂😂😂



If it was not blowing a 4 it was not worth getting the board out for.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Mmmmmm biscuits. We are a biscuit free household as either my daughter or I will just eat them all at one sitting 😂😂😂


Same. I just can't buy packs of anything like that. Always full of good intentions to ration them and just have one with a cuppa......not the first time they are gone by the end of the day!


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I don't mind riding in it, but you risk debris and sheet in your eyes, so I shan't bother today.


That's why I avoid the beach and dunes on windy days. Sand flying everywhere ain't good for your eyes.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

I too have a cup of coffee but so far have resisted the call of the biscuit barrel. This is supreme resistance and you will see why:

Tidied away tools from yesterday
Found new rollers etc. for wall emulsion
Touched up ceiling
Cleared away masking tape etc
Cleaned ceiling white rollers and brush
Put down dust sheets
Mrs P said "should be finished today"
Paul said "yes, if the emulsion dries OK"
Opened tin, stirred thoroughly
Ready to go
Mrs P wanders in, peers in tin
Mrs P says "I'm not sure that's the right tone"


I've put a few test patches on the wall
I've mentioned this bloody paint cost £31, it's going on a wall somewhere
Anyone know a good divorce lawyer???


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I too have a cup of coffee but so far have resisted the call of the biscuit barrel. This is supreme resistance and you will see why:
> 
> Tidied away tools from yesterday
> Found new rollers etc. for wall emulsion
> ...



All I can say is, it is a good job that you love her.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2020)

Just cropped all of the biggest broccoli heads and pulled up the rest of my carrots.
What we don't use today, we'll take with us on Monday and have them in salads whilst we're away in the van.
Looks like I'm going to come back to a mega crop of runner beans - good job we like them!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

I can't win. Mr WD has his cake but isnt a happy boy. He says it tastes yucky. A Co op farmhouse fruit cake and one of the Ingredients is Coriander. . Mr.WD is complaining that the cake has about 100 ingredients in it and why can't fruit cake be just fruit cake without all the c**p.

Here is the big clue BECAUSE IT IS SHOP BOUGHT THAT'S WHY THERE IS SO MUCH STUFF IN IT INCLUDING PRESERVATIVES. 

I don't think he will bother again. No surprise there.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> All I can say is, it is a good job that you love her.


For the next couple of hours this could be open to debate........


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> https://lifeinthepeloton.com/listen/


More the last line really.


Flick of the Elbow said:


> Anyway, handing back to the actress discussion...


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

🤗 to Mr WD, there are few worse things in life than disappointing cake......

I'm going to harvest my over-wintered garlic, the spring planted crop isn't ready yet. Second batch of broccoli is now ready, we've eaten seven heads but the rest will have to be cut, blanched and frozen..........still I suddenly have time on my hands!! 😢


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I too have a cup of coffee but so far have resisted the call of the biscuit barrel. This is supreme resistance and you will see why:
> 
> Tidied away tools from yesterday
> Found new rollers etc. for wall emulsion
> ...


Those three words that women say that have the power to strike dread into the heart of any man. " I've been thinking..."


----------



## PaulB (5 Jul 2020)

Has anyone between the ages of 60 and 65 had to seriously reconsider their retirement plans in the wake of this Coronavirus disaster and the inevitable effect it will have on your pensions/investments?


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> Has anyone between the ages of 60 and 65 had to seriously reconsider their retirement plans in the wake of this Coronavirus disaster and the inevitable effect it will have on your pensions/investments?




I will once I take my head out of this bucket of sand I am hiding in.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

Oh yes while I'm here, today's memories notification tells me 4 years ago I was in Corsica, 5 years Iceland, 12 years Scotland and today fed up in the bathroom.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> Has anyone between the ages of 60 and 65 had to seriously reconsider their retirement plans in the wake of this Coronavirus disaster and the inevitable effect it will have on your pensions/investments?


I haven't checked our funds but expect they've taken a hammering. Frankly I don't want to depress myself though I don't think it will be as bad as I fear. We've made a relatively easy decision not to drawdown for 12 months. Easy because the drawdown is for long haul foreign travel. We are fortunate my state pension began in May and adding my wife's NHS pension covers day to day living.

My advice would be do your calculations very carefully. Look back through ALL your expenses in the 12 months prior to lockdown. You should be able to get this easily if you bank online - download in to a spreadsheet. Know the cost of everything including travel but exclude this from the cost of weekly living.

Retirement is cheaper than working. If you can afford to live comfortably without scraping for every penny then carry on with your retirement plans. The funds should bounce back at some point.

If you can do it, retire. These years are too good to waste.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> Has anyone between the ages of 60 and 65 had to seriously reconsider their retirement plans in the wake of this Coronavirus disaster and the inevitable effect it will have on your pensions/investments?


Nope.


----------



## gavroche (5 Jul 2020)

My small private pension with Prudential has actually gone up by £10 a month as from last month. Who needs to worry?


----------



## Paulus (5 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> Has anyone between the ages of 60 and 65 had to seriously reconsider their retirement plans in the wake of this Coronavirus disaster and the inevitable effect it will have on your pensions/investments?


Nope. I will worry about that if and when it happens. I still have just under 4 years until the state pension comes in.
MrsP is still working part time, 15 hours a week, but how long she is going to carry on is a bit of a lottery. The re homing centre where she works is under financial pressure now because there are hardly any critters coming in since the virus. 
Every one is either keeping them or selling cats, kittens, puppies and dogs privately. 
So her work may make the decision for her.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

The chimney breast is making progress


----------



## rustybolts (5 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Those three words that women say that have the power to strike dread into the heart of any man. " I've been thinking..."


" ..of ways to drive you crazy and give you grounds for justifiable manslaughter "


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Nope. I will worry about that if and when it happens. I still have just under 4 years until the state pension comes in.


We're getting along just fine as it is.
Just applying for my state pension which I get in November - an extra £8500 a year. 
MrsD gets hers in just over 18 months time. 
Trying to figure out what to do with an extra £17000 a year. 
We'll probably spend most of it on generally having a good time and then waste the rest.....


----------



## gavroche (5 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Mmmmmm biscuits. We are a biscuit free household as either my daughter or I will just eat them all at one sitting 😂😂😂


I restrict myself to two chocolate biscuits with my cup of coffee ......................................... sometimes three but..........................very rarely four. 
Mind over matter really.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> Has anyone between the ages of 60 and 65 had to seriously reconsider their retirement plans in the wake of this Coronavirus disaster and the inevitable effect it will have on your pensions/investments?




I just go with the flow. We can spend less if things get a bit harder but we don't need to change anything at the moment. I am a bit worried about interest rates going down to negative or even minus negative interest rates but if that happens I will move what I have into premium bonds and sod the bank.

I have 18 months to go before I get my state pension as well.


----------



## gavroche (5 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just go with the flow. We can spend less if things get a bit harder but we don't need to change anything at the moment. I am a bit worried about interest rates going down to negative or even minus negative interest rates but if that happens I will move what I have into premium bonds and sod the bank.


I still can't get how you can have negative interest rate? Doesn't make mathematical , financial or practical sense.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2020)

Suppose a lot depends on your lifestyle. I don’t drink or smoke. Not that bothered about holidays either. I am content with the simple things in life and never happier than when out in the fresh air walking, jogging, cycling, etc. I now have more than enough bikes to last me for years and all the clothing and footwear for most conditions. Talking of which the rain is now battering down! As long as I can have a roof over my head which I can afford to heat and food on the table and my big telly, computer, etc to amuse me when indoors I am happy.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> The chimney breast is making progress
> View attachment 534271


And you?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> I still can't get how you can have negative interest rate? Doesn't make mathematical , financial or practical sense.



I know but watch this space I think. We would end up having to pay the bank to keep our money  and as for a mortgage, you would keep paying the same but the the number of years you would have left to pay would come down quite a lot. Stupid I know but WHEN it happens I will move what little I have


----------



## GM (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> The chimney breast is making progress
> View attachment 534271





Ok, I give in, what is it?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> If it was not blowing a 4 it was not worth getting the board out for.


Something I never tried.
Swiming, snorkelling, scuba diving etc ....loved them all. But never tried getting on a board.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> And you?



Me, I am making sawdust.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Ok, I give in, what is it?



Sawdust, I make lots when playing with wood, why cut once when you can cut, sand,file, cut a bit more then start again because it is now too short.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Same. I just can't buy packs of anything like that. Always full of good intentions to ration them and just have one with a cuppa......not the first time they are gone by the end of the day!


Might have said this before.......can't recall when I last had a bicky as I don't have a sweet tooth. I do enjoy a dunked ginger bicky but again can't tecall the last one.
Now I have said that I can taste one. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I know but watch this space I think. We would end up having to pay the bank to keep our money  and as for a mortgage, you would keep paying the same but the the number of years you would have left to pay would come down quite a lot. Stupid I know but WHEN it happens I will move what little I have


But where to move it to ??


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But where to move it to ??


Gold?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

Confession time.
Ii have just got out of bed.
Was knackered after last night. Up at 0800ish (I think) had promised vodka and orange.......I am a great believer in hair of the dog.....and went back to bed.
I now have to sort all the dishes etc out from last night.......wonderful, just can't wait to get started


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But where to move it to ??


MrsD is seriously suggesting cashing it in and putting it in a tin box under the bed.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> Has anyone between the ages of 60 and 65 had to seriously reconsider their retirement plans in the wake of this Coronavirus disaster and the inevitable effect it will have on your pensions/investments?


Not necessarily an inevitable effect. Depends how your investments are spread, some will go down some will go up. And also the duration of the investment, if you’ve invested with the intention of 20 to 30 year return then there’s plenty of time for the investments to recover from short term dips.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But where to move it to ??




Premium bonds. No Interest but at least I would have a chance of winning something each month


----------



## Paulus (5 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Premium bonds. No Interest but at least I would have a chance of winning something each month


The last couple of years my return has been better than the banks. 
I'm already up this year on what the banks can offer.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Not necessarily an inevitable effect. Depends how your investments are spread, some will go down some will go up. And also the duration of the investment, if you’ve invested with the intention of 20 to 30 year return then there’s plenty of time for the investments to recover from short term dips.


I am well past that but like Welshie am watching my small investment.
I seriously wonder if the government can decide "sorry, we are skint......we can no longer pay your retirement/old age pension". Scary but I can see it happening.


----------



## 12boy (5 Jul 2020)

When I decided to pull the plug on working I compared net income from the job to my retirement net. Although the gross was far apart the net wasn't. As the man was overheard to say after he jumped off the Empire State building and passed floor after floor....so far so good. I am with Mo on this one...how much crap do we really need? What we really do need in this house is Swedish death cleansing. The amount of stuff we've acquired is owning us.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> Has anyone between the ages of 60 and 65 had to seriously reconsider their retirement plans in the wake of this Coronavirus disaster and the inevitable effect it will have on your pensions/investments?



No not at all. Although I have become increasingly fretful about the interest rates available on cash isa's and fixed rate bonds which are almost nosediving by the hour - the side effect of low inflation and quantative easing having yet another impact on the income of people who have been able to and/or bothered to save for their old age.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD is seriously suggesting cashing it in and putting it in a tin box under the bed.



We did that and ended up with a bed 3 inches from the ceiling.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2020)

Got up after noon today as we didn't get to bed until just before 7am due to usual Saturday night malarky.

Very windy out there and simply CBA to even contemplate a bike ride.

Just fitted a new cover thingy to an iPad that arrived today a whole 18 hours after ordering - love 'em or loathe 'em Amazon are very efficient.

All day breakfast mooted for around 6pm which should be yummy. 

Other than that I'm reading my Kindle in a while and sorting some playlists out on Spotify - it's a hard life.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Premium bonds. No Interest but at least I would have a chance of winning something each month



None of mine have ever won, 53 years zilch nothing I am not even sure they are in the barrel.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

Update, the TV is not going above the fire.


----------



## gavroche (5 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Suppose a lot depends on your lifestyle. I don’t drink or smoke. Not that bothered about holidays either. I am content with the simple things in life and never happier than when out in the fresh air walking, jogging, cycling, etc. I now have more than enough bikes to last me for years and all the clothing and footwear for most conditions. Talking of which the rain is now battering down! As long as I can have a roof over my head which I can afford to heat and food on the table and my big telly, computer, etc to amuse me when indoors I am happy.


I am with you on this. I would happily give up holidays, I have seen the places I wanted to see in the world and now, having to pay thousands for two weeks somewhere just depresses me. Shame that my wife doesn't see it that way too. The trouble is, because her kids go abroad each year, they put pressure on us to go with them and frankly, I , for one , have no wish to go.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No not at all. Although I have become increasingly fretful about the interest rates available on cash isa's and fixed rate bonds which are almost nosediving by the hour - the side effect of low inflation and quantative easing having yet another impact on the income of people who have been able to and/or bothered to save for their old age.


Very true.
I understand people in our situation being annoyed/angry as they see people that have never worked and p*ssed it up against the wall getting all the benefits that we cannot get.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> We did that and ended up with a bed 3 inches from the ceiling.


What were you doing in bed with my wife


----------



## Paulus (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What were you doing in bed with my wife


What goes on behind closed doors and all that.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> None of mine have ever won, 53 years zilch nothing I am not even sure they are in the barrel.



Maybe you should cash them in and buy new ones. Your luck might change.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

Mr WD is a bit of a hoarder. I on the other hand don't like clutter and a lot of stuff. I could gladly get rid of at least half of what we have.

We don't need lots of stuff


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2020)

Thats better!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats better!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534307




Wow. Bit of a differance there Dave


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats better!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534307


Nice one.
What did you use?
Who did it ?


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats better!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534307


It's Dave and his Dad!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Gold?


Silver


----------



## gavroche (5 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. Bit of a differance there Dave


Yep, he is wearing a dressing gown on the left and a shirt on the right. I spotted it right away.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one.
> What did you use?
> Who did it ?



Pops in Radford, my regular barber,he's been open today appointments only.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe you should cash them in and buy new ones. Your luck might change.



Can you still buy £2 worth?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Can you still buy £2 worth?


£25 minimum now if I remember correctly, or maybe that's just the initial investment, not sure.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> The chimney breast is making progress
> View attachment 534271


If my sawdust came out that well I'd take up serious DIY!!!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

Winter garlic harvested. Time for a brew.


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats better!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534307






The picture on the right looks like my current haircut.Buthen again it It didn’t sart out like the picture on the left


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> I am with you on this. I would happily give up holidays, I have seen the places I wanted to see in the world and now, having to pay thousands for two weeks somewhere just depresses me. Shame that my wife doesn't see it that way too. The trouble is, because her kids go abroad each year, they put pressure on us to go with them and frankly, I , for one , have no wish to go.





With you on that one.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> The picture on the right looks like my current haircut.Buthen again it It didn’t sart out like the picture on the left



I usually have to cut my hair once a month to stop it ending up like it is on the left.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Winter garlic harvested. Time for a brew.
> View attachment 534319
> 
> 
> View attachment 534320


Vampires a big problem round your area?


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I usually have to cut my hair once a month to stop it ending up like it is on the left.





If I didn’t have mine cut for twelve months it wouldn’t look like your great head oh hair.Always had a thin hair a family trait.

Then again who wants fat hair It’s not that I can’t grow hair it just seems to sprout in the wrong places


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Vampires a big problem round your area?


Its Chorley... of course vampires are a problem.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> If I didn’t have mine cut for twelve months it wouldn’t look like your great head oh hair.Always had a thin hair a family trait.
> 
> Then again who wants fat hair It’s not that I can’t grow hair it just seems to sprout in the wrong places



I always thought mine would thin and slow down as I got older but it hasn't happened yet, it grows as quick at 68 as it did at 18


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Great minds. I've just sat down again with a mug of milky coffee.....no bikkies though.






Go on be a devil 👿 have a bikkie


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

I had a coffee and a chocky Bikie


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2020)

I've got meat and roast spuds in the oven and mixed veg on the hob, it smells wonderful in here.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Vampires a big problem round your area?


Not now!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its Chorley... of course vampires are a problem.


Oi!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I've got meat and roast spuds in the oven and mixed veg on the hob, it smells wonderful in here.


I have ribeye steaks coming to room temperature. Another 45 minutes


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I always thought mine would thin and slow down as I got older but it hasn't happened yet, it grows as quick at 68 as it did at 18



I've seen the pics and now he's telling us how fast it grows!!!!

Not that I'm envious 🤢🤢🤢


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oi!


You are virtually on Pendleton Hill


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

^^^
Pendle Hill


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have ribeye steaks coming to room temperature. Another 45 minutes



Ribeye is yummy


----------



## Paulus (5 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> The picture on the right looks like my current haircut.Buthen again it It didn’t sart out like the picture on the left


MissP hasjust given me a good trim up.
I'm sure she could branch out with a sideline of hair cutting. She is quite good as a non professional hair cutter.


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> MissP hasjust given me a good trim up.
> I'm sure she could branch out with a sideline of hair cutting. She is quite good as a non professional hair cutter.
> View attachment 534338







jealous .Still more hair than me👳🏼👳🏻‍♀️💂🏽‍♂️💂🏻💂🏿‍♀️ Mrs P has to use a magnifying glass to find my head fuzz.


----------



## gavroche (5 Jul 2020)

Now, I have something very exciting to tell you all.
Are you ready? 




I have booked an appointment to get rid of garden rubbish at 1.10 pm at the council tip tomorrow. Isn't that something to look forward too? 
Us retirees need little expectations like that to break the monotony of doing the same things every day.

Right, you can go back to your reading the paper and having your cup of tea now.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

I'm wondering about these images? You all look ridiculously young..........


----------



## Paulus (5 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm wondering about these images? You all look ridiculously young..........


Good food, real ale and plenty of exercise is the not so secret.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good food, real ale and plenty of exercise is the not so secret.


Oh..........so burgers, whisky and slobbing around isn't a solution?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh..........so burgers, whisky and slobbing around isn't a solution?


It's a must, apart from the whiskey. Sub that for a drink of your choice


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its Chorley... of course vampires are a problem.


They have their own site!


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2020)

Off with the caravan at 9am tomorrow morning. 
Only going about 40 miles across Exmoor to a nice little site near Dunster.
The weather forecast is looking good for the next couple of weeks. 
We are then moving on for another week to Frome to meet up with bestest mates and then having a final week in the Blackdown Hills.
Can't wait!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

Oh....... sometimes I regret having an online presence........


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> They have their own site!
> View attachment 534362


Oh....... sometimes I regret having an online presence........


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

Off to the GP tomorrow to see the phlebb...flub...flebb...blood nurse.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

Hmmmm.......I just Googled Chorley Male Vampires........quite disturbing really.

Well it's that or watch Luminaries. Mrs P has decided this is so bad she has to watch every episode to see what happens!! 

My view would be different!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh....... sometimes I regret having an online presence........


Want the post deleting?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Want the post deleting?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2020)

Jeez, some of the anti-cyclist brigade on my local page are still complaining about cyclists on the shared footpath. Hardly anyone seems to have a good word to say about cyclists these days.  Personally I think they are actually jealous because most of them are so fat and lazy they couldn’t get on a bike never mind ride for a mile


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

Theres a burning building. A passing motorists stops and sees Mother Theresa and Adolph Hitler screaming for help from a balcony. The fire is spreading fast and the motorist knows he'll have only enough time to save one of them. He's just about to rush in when he sees Mother Theresa's bicycle padlock to the railings. 

So he rushed in and saved Hitler. That's about how loved I feels as a cyclist these days.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Theres a burning building. A passing motorists stops and sees Mother Theresa and Adolph Hitler screaming for help from a balcony. The fire is spreading fast and the motorist knows he'll have only enough time to save one of them. He's just about to rush in when he sees Mother Theresa's bicycle padlock to the railings.
> 
> So he rushed in and saved Hitler. That's about how loved I feels as a cyclist these days.


I get fed up trying to fight our corner. Afraid it’s a losing battle.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Theres a burning building. A passing motorists stops and sees Mother Theresa and Adolph Hitler screaming for help from a balcony. The fire is spreading fast and the motorist knows he'll have only enough time to save one of them. He's just about to rush in when he sees Mother Theresa's bicycle padlock to the railings.
> 
> So he rushed in and saved Hitler. That's about how loved I feels as a cyclist these days.


I'd have let both of them fry and nicked the bike.


----------



## Sterlo (5 Jul 2020)

Hope you don't mind a quickie from an interloper (always read this blog and feel like a distant cousin in a disfunctional family), out local council has just announced that the bus lanes which were only in force during morning and evening rush hours, have been extended from 7.00AM to 6.30PM to help cyclists. Within a few hours of the news breaking in the local rag, there were almost 200 comment, nearly all complaining


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2020)

Sterlo said:


> Hope you don't mind a quickie from an interloper (always read this blog and feel like a distant cousin in a disfunctional family), out local council has just announced that the bus lanes which were only in force during morning and evening rush hours, have been extended from 7.00AM to 6.30PM to help cyclists. Within a few hours of the news breaking in the local rag, there were almost 200 comment, nearly all complaining


Yep......this is what I’m finding just now. More and more hatred!  What on earth have we done to upset them so much?


----------



## Sterlo (5 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep......this is what I’m finding just now. More and more hatred!  What on earth have we done to upset them so much?


I've just had a quick look, it;s now over 300 and someone has started a petition to try and stop it.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

Morning. Wee bit cloudy and going to be another breezy one but I think we'll get off mostly dry today. Just a walk shortly. I'll see later if I want to brave the wind for a but not currently feeling enthusiastic.


----------



## screenman (6 Jul 2020)

Morning all, looking nice outside today, certainly worth getting out of bed for.


----------



## FrankCrank (6 Jul 2020)

We got back from Pattaya late afternoon yesterday, after a very nice week there. Starting this morning, have decided to change my routine a little. First thing - go for a 45 min walk, then the 1 hr bike ride, then a light breakfast. After that, a shower, and only then do I have a perusal on the web. All too easy to slouch first thing and waste the 'cooler' part of the day when I should be out exercising. Hoping this will shift the somewhat augmented stomach derived from a week of beer and unhealthy food


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> We got back from Pattaya late afternoon yesterday, after a very nice week there. Starting this morning, have decided to change my routine a little. First thing - go for a 45 min walk, then the 1 hr bike ride, then a light breakfast. After that, a shower, and only then do I have a perusal on the web. All too easy to slouch first thing and waste the 'cooler' part of the day when I should be out exercising. Hoping this will shift the somewhat augmented stomach derived from a week of beer and unhealthy food


They do say exercising first thing before you have eaten is supposed to help burn off the fat better. I think it does, but you have to be careful not to work at too high an intensity or you can run out of steam! Plus, if you're like me and put off going out till later, apart from the weather often getting worse, the enthusiasm can sometimes disappear too.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2020)

Good morning everyone. Still blowing an absolute hoolie outside, +/- 45mph I'd estimate. Forecast is to drop to 22 and only 16 at our cafe destination!!!! Decision to be taken at 8.00 but I can see this wind completely dampening my already waning enthusiasm. This lockdown business keeps getting harder.

A few small jobs need doing on the allotment. If Mrs P decides on paint colour I can emulsion.

I think a doze is now in order.

Today I'm one year older - 66. Did we all feel it was unimaginable in the heady days of youth?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2020)

@Mo1959 - I answered your insurance query in the thread. In case you've already read it I've just made a change. I wasn't clear on cost. Current cover was £199, the next 12 months quoted at £231. For £32 it hardly seems worth the research effort but I will spend an hour or two on it - a benefit of retirement and having the time.


----------



## screenman (6 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. Still blowing an absolute hoolie outside, +/- 45mph I'd estimate. Forecast is to drop to 22 and only 16 at our cafe destination!!!! Decision to be taken at 8.00 but I can see this wind completely dampening my already waning enthusiasm. This lockdown business keeps getting harder.
> 
> A few small jobs need doing on the allotment. If Mrs P decides on paint colour I can emulsion.
> 
> ...




Happy birthday.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (6 Jul 2020)

Good morning all fellow members. 
Another day in paradise beckons. 
The decorating is done so today will be dog walking, gardening and the generally messing about. 
It is still quite breezy but if I can muster the enthusiasm I might go out for a while on the bike.


----------



## FrankCrank (6 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> They do say exercising first thing before you have eaten is supposed to help burn off the fat better. I think it does, but you have to be careful not to work at too high an intensity or you can run out of steam! Plus, if you're like me and put off going out till later, apart from the weather often getting worse, the enthusiasm can sometimes disappear too.


Wise words Mo. Heat and humidity are the energy sappers out here, so gotta be a bit wily with exercise plan.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2020)

Happy birthday @PaulSB . No way could I imagine being this age when I was 20.

The horrible wind has died down but it is still rather cool and yucky. 

Off to so my shopping this morning in the great Metropolis. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks, another bright and breezy one.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. Still blowing an absolute hoolie outside, +/- 45mph I'd estimate. Forecast is to drop to 22 and only 16 at our cafe destination!!!! Decision to be taken at 8.00 but I can see this wind completely dampening my already waning enthusiasm. This lockdown business keeps getting harder.
> 
> A few small jobs need doing on the allotment. If Mrs P decides on paint colour I can emulsion.
> 
> ...



Happy birthday.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2020)

Happy birthday @PaulSB Well into carpet slipper and werthers originals territory there.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Happy birthday @PaulSB 
Can we imagine being this age when we were younger?
I couldn't imagine being 30 when I was 20! 
Hitching up in a couple of hours and off to Dunster. Pics to follow when we're set up.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. Still blowing an absolute hoolie outside, +/- 45mph I'd estimate. Forecast is to drop to 22 and only 16 at our cafe destination!!!! Decision to be taken at 8.00 but I can see this wind completely dampening my already waning enthusiasm. This lockdown business keeps getting harder.
> 
> A few small jobs need doing on the allotment. If Mrs P decides on paint colour I can emulsion.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday 🎂


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 - I answered your insurance query in the thread. In case you've already read it I've just made a change. I wasn't clear on cost. Current cover was £199, the next 12 months quoted at £231. For £32 it hardly seems worth the research effort but I will spend an hour or two on it - a benefit of retirement and having the time.


Haven't looked yet. Given that I don't even have contents insurance my bikes definitely aren't covered at the moment anyway!  What I've saved on insurance would probably buy me a new bike anyway.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Off with the caravan at 9am tomorrow morning.
> Only going about 40 miles across Exmoor to a nice little site near Dunster.
> The weather forecast is looking good for the next couple of weeks.
> We are then moving on for another week to Frome to meet up with bestest mates and then having a final week in the Blackdown Hills.
> Can't wait!


Dont forget our stick of rock. Its got to be big enough foe us all to have a chunk.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Happy birthday to @PaulSB 🎂🎉

Not a lot planned for the day apart from the turbo. 
I've just finished a book written by an American neurologist, recalling some of the more unusual cases he encountered during his working life. A fascinating read, a blend of detective work and human drama. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🚶🏃‍♂️🏊🌞


----------



## screenman (6 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Happy birthday @PaulSB . No way could I imagine being this age when I was 20.
> 
> The horrible wind has died down but it is still rather cool and yucky.
> 
> ...



Where is Metropolis to you Welshie, we cannot wait to get back over your side of the country.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont forget our stick of rock. Its got to be big enough foe us all to have a chunk.


Have we all still got our own teeth to eat it?  You can sook it I suppose if you haven't.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Haven't looked yet. Given that I don't even have contents insurance my bikes definitely aren't covered at the moment anyway!  What I've saved on insurance would probably buy me a new bike anyway.


Yep, heard that argument before. I get the logic but know it wouldn't work for me. I would need to put the premium cost to one side to make it work.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Off to the GP tomorrow to see the phlebb...flub...flebb...blood nurse.


Ask if you can have the sample back.... PaulSB will gladly accept it now he has found that he is a vampire.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Have we all still got our own teeth to eat it?  You can sook it I suppose if you haven't.


Mrs P banned me from hard, sticky sweets after my last toffee cost north of £200 at the dentist!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, looking nice outside today, certainly worth getting out of bed for.


You and I must be on different planets....its horrible here.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Where is Metropolis to you Welshie, we cannot wait to get back over your side of the country.




Newtown. About 7 or 8 miles from welshpool


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. Still blowing an absolute hoolie outside, +/- 45mph I'd estimate. Forecast is to drop to 22 and only 16 at our cafe destination!!!! Decision to be taken at 8.00 but I can see this wind completely dampening my already waning enthusiasm. This lockdown business keeps getting harder.
> 
> A few small jobs need doing on the allotment. If Mrs P decides on paint colour I can emulsion.
> 
> ...


Congrats Paul. Aged 66 you are officially entitled to a doze


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P banned me from hard, sticky sweets after my last toffee cost north of £200 at the dentist!


I will have a suck of my piece then you can have a suck.....then pass it on to Mo


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

Must be Weetabix time I think.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

Morning all.
You may (maybe not) recall the myself, MrsD and my mate all got flu in November/December......it lasted till March. My mate, who is a big, fit guy, turned into pneumonia.
Well, come April-ish we all wondered if we had actually had C19.
Not to bore you but, even now, most mornings me and MrsD have a good kip but get out of bed feeling weak and shaky. Today I am sat here sweating profusely.
Anyway.........on radio 5 they were just discussing 'after Covid 19 fatigue syndrome'. I am getting more convinced that is what we had.
Not sure wether to do anything about it or not


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> You may (maybe not) recall the myself, MrsD and my mate all got flu in November/December......it lasted till March. My mate, who is a big, fit guy, turned into pneumonia.
> Well, come April-ish we all wondered if we had actually had C19.
> Not to bore you but, even now, most mornings me and MrsD have a good kip but get out of bed feeling weak and shaky. Today I am sat here sweating profusely.
> ...


Not sure whether you can request an antibody test or not? It would certainly be useful to know if you've actually had it and that's the reason for the fatigue so you can rule anything else out. It does seem to leave after effects according to the odd thing I've read or watched on tv.


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be Weetabix time I think.





Just finished mine Now for a coffee.

I have a problem with Weetabix with the crumbs going everywhere when removing them from the packet.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> You may (maybe not) recall the myself, MrsD and my mate all got flu in November/December......it lasted till March. My mate, who is a big, fit guy, turned into pneumonia.
> Well, come April-ish we all wondered if we had actually had C19.
> Not to bore you but, even now, most mornings me and MrsD have a good kip but get out of bed feeling weak and shaky. Today I am sat here sweating profusely.
> ...



There was definetly something nasty going round before this thing kicked off, I had it and so did several of our friends, so I wouldn't be surprised if we've had it.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Just finished mine Now for a coffee.
> 
> I have a problem with Weetabix with the crumbs going everywhere when removing them from the packet.


I know! I have to carefully open the packet over the sink them try and get them into the bowl and shake the crumbs in too, but next time you go back to the packet, the crumbs are magically back!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> There was definetly something nasty going round before this thing kicked off, I had it and so did several of our friends, so I wouldn't be surprised if we've had it.


I seem to recall @screenman getting it around late October as I blamed him for giving it to me.
I am sat here with the fire on, cold, jacket on but sweating. Not nice.
TBH symptoms are slightly less each week so I keep thinking it will eventually go completely.
Not been to the Docs for the obvious reasons.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I know! I have to carefully open the packet over the sink them try and get them into the bowl and shake the crumbs in too, but next time you go back to the packet, the crumbs are magically back!


Why dont you pour the milk straight into the packet. Then, each day, take out what you want. They surely can't go any more soggy than they are normally .
No thanks needed, glad to help


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P banned me from hard, sticky sweets...



Good heavens above. @Fnaar would have a coronary if he read that!


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Just finished mine Now for a coffee.
> 
> I have a problem with Weetabix with the crumbs going everywhere when removing them from the packet.



As a younger man one of my guilty pleasures was buttered Weetabix. 
Delicious but very messy 😋


----------



## Paulus (6 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Good heavens above. @Fnaar would have a coronary if he read that!


Where is @Fnaar these days? He doesn't seem to be around anymore. Do you think Miss Goodbody has done for him?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will have a suck of my piece then you can have a suck.....then pass it on to Mo


There's a very bad joke here.........which I'm going to ignore.....😂😂


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> As a younger man one of my guilty pleasures was buttered Weetabix.
> Delicious but very messy 😋


Boak!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> You may (maybe not) recall the myself, MrsD and my mate all got flu in November/December......it lasted till March. My mate, who is a big, fit guy, turned into pneumonia.
> Well, come April-ish we all wondered if we had actually had C19.
> Not to bore you but, even now, most mornings me and MrsD have a good kip but get out of bed feeling weak and shaky. Today I am sat here sweating profusely.
> ...


Mrs P is retired SRN, SRM and highly qualified infant feeding specialist with 38+ years frontline experience. If someone begins talking up the latest theory which she feels is nonsense her immediate retort will be "show me the peer reviewed evidence." Keep this in mind.

Mrs P is absolutely convinced she had Covid-19 beginning December 28th. All the right symptoms in the right order. It was late May before she fully recovered. I haven't seen her so ill in 42 years.

Plenty of folk poo poo this with "there was something nasty going around." There was - Covid-19!

Samples taken at the time, not now, from French people who had pneumonia in November have been retested and found to have had the virus.

It was here but no one knew what to look for.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> There's a very bad joke here.........which I'm going to ignore.....😂😂


I actually edited it 3 times before posting it so as not to offend the very delicate Mo or Welshie.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jul 2020)

Morning all, looks like more showers today, but not as windy as yesterday. We got quite a drenching on yesterday’s walk. Temperatures were quite fresh too, definitely a feeling of late summer. Underlined by the ripening raspberries and developing conkers that we noticed on our way. Bracken is still green though so we’re not quite into autumn yet.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is retired SRN, SRM and highly qualified infant feeding specialist with 38+ years frontline experience. If someone begins talking up the latest theory which she feels is nonsense her immediate retort will be "show me the peer reviewed evidence." Keep this in mind.
> 
> Mrs P is absolutely convinced she had Covid-19 beginning December 28th. All the right symptoms in the right order. It was late May before she fully recovered. I haven't seen her so ill in 42 years.
> 
> ...


My son has taken part in a trial of an antibody test at Imperial College last Thursday. He like myself and MrsP had the bug as did many people did in early January/February. He does live separately to us.
The result of his testing has shown that he has no antibodies in his system to the Covid 19. This could be of course that the antibodies don't last many months, which is one train of thought. He also tested negative for Covid 19 at present. This is despite working almost normally on the railways through the pandemic.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is retired SRN, SRM and highly qualified infant feeding specialist with 38+ years frontline experience. If someone begins talking up the latest theory which she feels is nonsense her immediate retort will be "show me the peer reviewed evidence." Keep this in mind.
> 
> Mrs P is absolutely convinced she had Covid-19 beginning December 28th. All the right symptoms in the right order. It was late May before she fully recovered. I haven't seen her so ill in 42 years.
> 
> ...


I agree.
If I thought they could/were able to do anything I would phone the Doc. I think they have more on their plates than my probs though.


----------



## GM (6 Jul 2020)

Morning all....Happy Birthday Paul  according to Mo's theory you've got to do a 66 mile today, enjoy!

I agree with what you're all saying about covid, I'm convinced we all had it before Christmas. I'm feeling guilty that I took it to NZ on boxing day with me.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all....Happy Birthday Paul  according to Mo's theory you've got to do a 66 mile today, enjoy!
> 
> I agree with what you're all saying about covid, I'm convinced we all had it before Christmas. I'm feeling guilty that I took it to NZ on boxing day with me.


66 miles would be no problem for Paul. He regularly seems to churn out long rides. 

I'm still not feeling very keen to go out yet. Maybe another coffee will help me decide.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, looks like more showers today, but not as windy as yesterday. We got quite a drenching on yesterday’s walk. Temperatures were quite fresh too, definitely a feeling of late summer. Underlined by the ripening raspberries and developing conkers that we noticed on our way. Bracken is still green though so we’re not quite into autumn yet.


As a lad I was seriously into conker collecting and competitions.......so every year I find it interesting to see how their developement is affected by rain/sun/temperature etc.
Around here they don't yet seem to be developing.......it can change quickly though.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is retired SRN, SRM and highly qualified infant feeding specialist with 38+ years frontline experience. If someone begins talking up the latest theory which she feels is nonsense her immediate retort will be "show me the peer reviewed evidence." Keep this in mind.
> 
> Mrs P is absolutely convinced she had Covid-19 beginning December 28th. All the right symptoms in the right order. It was late May before she fully recovered. I haven't seen her so ill in 42 years.
> 
> ...


A review of samples taken 10 years ago shows the virus was in existence back then. My BiL (the nice one that looks like Peter Griffin, not the annoying one that looks like Ian Beale) was hospitalised with Covid type symptoms just after christmas. Makes you wonder.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> As a lad I was seriously into conker collecting and competitions.......so every year I find it interesting to see how their developement is affected by rain/sun/temperature etc.
> Around here they don't yet seem to be developing.......it can change quickly though.


Used to enjoy it too. Did you ever soak them in vinegar to try and get them hard? Ooooer 

No competitions now in case the poor little dears hurt themselves!


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2020)

Right, I'm off out to the docs. I'm T1 diabetic (unusually for T1, not diagnosed until well into adulthood) and normally rock solid stable, but ive not been feeling clever lately and the Doc wants a blood sample to see what's going on so I'm off to see the vampire nurse. Au revoir.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Used to enjoy it too. Did you ever soak them in vinegar to try and get them hard? Ooooer
> 
> No competitions now in case the poor little dears hurt themselves!


Vinegar, baked in the oven, tried the lot.
I still recall having (a guess here) a 15r....as in 15 wins when somebody smashed it. I nearly cried. Stood there holding a shoe lace with my conker in bits. Nowadays the school would arrange councelling.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Vinegar, baked in the oven, tried the lot.
> I still recall having (a guess here) a 15r....as in 15 wins when somebody smashed it. I nearly cried. Stood there holding a shoe lace with my conker in bits. Nowadays the school would arrange councelling.




Nothing worse than seeing your nuts broken on the ground.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nothing worse than seeing your nuts broken on the ground.


Glad I wasn't still drinking my coffee just now!


----------



## screenman (6 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You and I must be on different planets....its horrible here.



It is all in the mind, shut your eye's and you can be anywhere.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> It is all in the mind, shut your eye's and you can be anywhere.


Took your advice and tried that.
Opened my eyes, I am still in Warrington and its still p*ssing down


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

I can see the trees blowing about a fair bit now...........the little enthusiasm I had for getting out on the bike is rapidly diminishing.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I actually edited it 3 times before posting it so as not to offend the very delicate Mo or Welshie.


The complete gentleman.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nothing worse than seeing your nuts broken on the ground.


Conkers Welshie, conkers.
And MrsD has just wet herself over your comment.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nothing worse than seeing your nuts broken on the ground.


He maybe didn't have the correct technique. I'm sure there's a knack to how you swing your nuts!


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jul 2020)

Monkers Monkers


----------



## screenman (6 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Took your advice and tried that.
> Opened my eyes, I am still in Warrington and its still p*ssing down



Come to think about, it does not work for me either, wind and rain here now.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2020)

@Mo1959 - re insurance. Buildings and Contents including named bike at £3500 is £126 pa with Halifax. I haven't made a choice yet but will be paying £126-200 for next 12 months. Only one bike this year as the other I had covered was written off a few months ago. Current winter bike isn't worth covering though I plan to buy a new one in September so I need to call Halifax about this.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2020)

Sat in Sutton Wharf drinking coffee and eating tea cakes in the rain, no inside seating


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

@Mo1959 @welsh dragon .
I have given this much thought. I have even cogitated on it.
I have decided to start a new and wonderful religion. As founder member I am allowed 3 wives.
You will be thrilled to know that I have chosen you both along with the present MrsD as my 3 wives.
I will send details later. In the mean time I suggest you pack your bags in readyness.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2020)

I'm back. Slightly deflated, but nevertheless alive.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> He maybe didn't have the correct technique. I'm sure there's a knack to how you swing your nuts!



Which brings to mind my first sighting of a product called "BawBags"


Mo1959 said:


> Boak!



Go on Mo, you know you're going to try it at least once. Top tip, spread the butter on really thick, and try to continue over the tope edge a bit, this helps to reduce the debris field  The combination of the creamy butter on your palate meeting the dryness of the wheat beneath as it dissolves into a glorious mush is something to be experienced!
Have I sold it to you?


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2020)

Good god above. That post is simply one massive double extendre!


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> As a younger man one of my guilty pleasures was buttered Weetabix.
> Delicious but very messy 😋




I did the same with the addition of strawberry jam we really new how to live during rationing 🍓🍓🍓


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. Still blowing an absolute hoolie outside, +/- 45mph I'd estimate. Forecast is to drop to 22 and only 16 at our cafe destination!!!! Decision to be taken at 8.00 but I can see this wind completely dampening my already waning enthusiasm. This lockdown business keeps getting harder.
> 
> A few small jobs need doing on the allotment. If Mrs P decides on paint colour I can emulsion.
> 
> ...


Certain it was Tuesday last year, however you'll know...






T'is only the two, not three?


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 66 miles would be no problem for Paul. He regularly seems to churn out long rides.
> 
> I'm still not feeling very keen to go out yet. Maybe another coffee will help me decide.




Best intentions for a ride this morning Wind and dark clouds put paid to that.Went to the local garden centre to the fruit and veg stall for potatoes,,nectarines and grapes then inside for a coffee and a toasted tea cake.


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Jul 2020)

Morning all . Am sat with mrs exlaser on our second coffee and thinking about going for a walk . We were going to go cycling but unlike Dave r we decided it was too windy and too big a chance of rain. ( We are definitely not hard core cyclists lol. ) Think we will head over to earlswood and walk round the lakes, this means it will definitely rain as it always does when we go there 😂😂


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> I did the same with the addition of strawberry jam we really new how to live during rationing 🍓🍓🍓



Strawberry jam? Luxury! We used to DREAM of Strawberry jam...


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2020)

The Eagle has landed!
Happy days.






Chillin' with a cold beer now.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Conkers Welshie, conkers.
> And MrsD has just wet herself over your comment.




I see Mrs D has a good sense of humour as well. Welcome to the CLUB Mrs D


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Strawberry jam? Luxury! We used to DREAM of Strawberry jam...





Home made from dad’s allotment


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2020)

After the 1st inner tube not arriving and the 2nd one that did arrive being the wrong size, the seller has refunded me the cost of the inner tube and I can get rid of the wrong one so result. Now to find an inner tube that will fit.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> After the 1st inner tube not arriving and the 2nd one that did arrive being the wrong size, the seller has refunded me the cost of the inner tube and I can get rid of the wrong one so result. Now to find an inner tube that will fit.


Bike spares seem to be in really short supply just now. Loads of the popular tyres out of stock nearly everywhere. Sometimes find I have more luck on ebay.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

Any good? Is that the correct valve type or is it presta? 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Prophete-Bicycle-Inner-2-125-inches-57-406/dp/B005JR6WQ0/ref=sr_1_5?adgrpid=107396403008&dchild=1&gclid=Cj0KCQjwl4v4BRDaARIsAFjATPmoIcqnC27hmLncWanaEWdtu_krbRczoKQJ3rhhg4DNo2T_vs4JekAaAmyTEALw_wcB&hvadid=438469655721&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=1007383&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=e&hvrand=14970168504729551755&hvtargid=kwd-314581060745&hydadcr=18553_1725649&keywords=bike+tube+20+x+1.75&qid=1594038058&sr=8-5&tag=googhydr-21


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2020)

My WD bought some donuts ( how unusual). They are fruit salad ones. Yes they taste just like the old old fruit salad sweets we used to get as kids. He says they are very nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Any good? Is that the correct valve type or is it presta?
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Prophete-Bicycle-Inner-2-125-inches-57-406/dp/B005JR6WQ0/ref=sr_1_5?adgrpid=107396403008&dchild=1&gclid=Cj0KCQjwl4v4BRDaARIsAFjATPmoIcqnC27hmLncWanaEWdtu_krbRczoKQJ3rhhg4DNo2T_vs4JekAaAmyTEALw_wcB&hvadid=438469655721&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=1007383&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=e&hvrand=14970168504729551755&hvtargid=kwd-314581060745&hydadcr=18553_1725649&keywords=bike+tube+20+x+1.75&qid=1594038058&sr=8-5&tag=googhydr-21





Perfect.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

Or ebay. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-Fincc...058304&hash=item2f0cdf8668:g:j08AAOSw2npdbO2U


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My WD bought some donuts ( how unusual). They are fruit salad ones. Yes they taste just like the old old fruit salad sweets we used to get as kids. He says they are very nice.


Sounds nice. I like fruit salads.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

If anything the wind is getting stronger  Decided I’m definitely not cycling. I might make the effort and get out early tomorrow morning. I’ll just have another walk.


----------



## screenman (6 Jul 2020)

The new electric fireplace that I am building the chimney breast for has arrived, whoever knew 4ft wide was that w i d e.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> The new electric fireplace that I am building the chimney breast for has arrived, whoever knew 4ft wide was that w i d e.


Now you are a lit more practical than me.
TBH most people are more praçtical than me.
But even I know that 4ft wide is errhh 4ft wide


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2020)

I got back an hour ago with 51 miles ridden, character building I think they call rides like that. My regular route out to Sutton Cheney and coffee at Sutton Wharf where we were in the car on Saturday. My regular route back from there usually takes me through Earl Shilton, Sutton In The Elms and Clay Brook Pava, today with the wind and the rain I didn't fancy that so I headed back towards Shenton then turned onto the gated road to take me into Market Bosworth before turning to ride into Shenton, in the village instead of turning towards Upton I carried on down to the A444 at Sibson, turned right into the village then turned left out of the village towards Sheepy Magna, in the village I turned towards Radclife Culey and on to Witherley where I picked up my route out and rode into Mancetter, up Purley Chase and on to home. Not the most pleasant ride I've done, but pleasant enough.


----------



## screenman (6 Jul 2020)

Cows


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Cows
> View attachment 534460



Are we sure thats a cow, it looks a bit mean?


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I got back an hour ago with 51 miles ridden, character building I think they call rides like that. My regular route out to Sutton Cheney and coffee at Sutton Wharf where we were in the car on Saturday. My regular route back from there usually takes me through Earl Shilton, Sutton In The Elms and Clay Brook Pava, today with the wind and the rain I didn't fancy that so I headed back towards Shenton then turned onto the gated road to take me into Market Bosworth before turning to ride into Shenton, in the village instead of turning towards Upton I carried on down to the A444 at Sibson, turned right into the village then turned left out of the village towards Sheepy Magna, in the village I turned towards Radclife Culey and on to Witherley where I picked up my route out and rode into Mancetter, up Purley Chase and on to home. Not the most pleasant ride I've done, but pleasant enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were did you find your friend? 😂😂


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Were did you find your friend? 😂😂



On the outskirts of Sutton Cheney one of the residents has a full size plastic cow in his hedge, its been there for years, I've photographed it before, it has a cycle helmet on its head and is festooned in fairy lights which aren't plugged in as far as I know, I know nothing about its history.


----------



## 12boy (6 Jul 2020)

I was thinking about our geriatric Rat Terrier, Gracie by name, who is a very ritualistic animal. Every time she is let out to relieve herself she makes a beeline for the corner of sidewalk and driveway to see who's left her a tweet in the pee spot. About ten am she has to go on the deck to roast her bones in the sun in Her Chair for 1/2 hour. At 5:30 pm sharp this animal, who cannot read as far as I know, strarts agitating for dinner. After her last pee she demands 2 little dog cookies and a joint medicine chewy. After considering this situation I realized how much I am the same..due to needing to do many chores, inside and outside, to prepare for Youngest Son and his Beloved Wife, I've missed my morning ride for two days now. This cannot be borne but still it must. Praps smelly old men are as ritualistic as their smelly old dogs.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. Still blowing an absolute hoolie outside, +/- 45mph I'd estimate. Forecast is to drop to 22 and only 16 at our cafe destination!!!! Decision to be taken at 8.00 but I can see this wind completely dampening my already waning enthusiasm. This lockdown business keeps getting harder.
> 
> A few small jobs need doing on the allotment. If Mrs P decides on paint colour I can emulsion.
> 
> ...



Yes! And I remember feeling immortal.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2020)

Just another walk done since it was windy. The local park’s car park was overflowing and people parked on the grass it was so busy. Like a holiday atmosphere.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2020)

Nipped in to Minehead for a walk along the prom and Fish & Chips on the seafront.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nipped in to Minehead for a walk along the prom and Fish & Chips on the seafront.



Last time I went to Minehead I ended up walking home ( to Poole via the SWCP) 😁🚶‍♂️


----------



## gavroche (6 Jul 2020)

I only done 13 miles today as it was windy but I wanted to see the new cycle path the Council has just redrawn on the prom in Old Colwyn. It looks very nice and a great improvement on the previous bit but the top is still unchanged and very bumpy. See pictures.


----------



## 12boy (6 Jul 2020)

Looks pretty plush to me, amigo.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now you are a lit more practical than me.
> TBH most people are more praçtical than me.
> But even I know that 4ft wide is errhh 4ft wide


Size 10(men's) X four


----------



## dickyknees (6 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> I only done 13 miles today as it was windy but I wanted to see the new cycle path the Council has just redrawn on the prom in Old Colwyn. It looks very nice and a great improvement on the previous bit but the top is still unchanged and very bumpy. See pictures.
> View attachment 534508
> 
> 
> View attachment 534509


Looks better, I’ll give that a try soon.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2020)

Morning. Think I might try an early spin or I will end up like yesterday and not want to go if the wind picks up again later. Can't decide what bike to take as there could be showers.


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2020)

Morning all, a few dents to play with today so that is me all excited.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Think I might try an early spin or I will end up like yesterday and not want to go if the wind picks up again later. Can't decide what bike to take as there could be showers.


You'll get wet on whichever one if it rains.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2020)

@screenman - thanks you've reminded me. A few days ago I smashed the nearside wing mirror on my car while reversing in to the garage. It's a Hyundai i30 registered March 2015. The mirror has electrical viewing adjustment but only the mirror moves, the body can only be pushed in manually.

The lower piece of the assembly is fixed rigidly to the car body. There is a large peg projecting upwards on to which the upper assembly containing the mirror etc. slips. The only purpose I can see for the lower assembly is to support the upper which appears to contain all the electrics etc.

I know this isn't an easy question from afar. Do you think if I can find a replacement online there's a decent chance I or my local independent garage will be able to slip it on?

I haven't phoned yet but I guess Hyundai will want both arms and possibly a leg to do this.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2020)

I have risen!

It's an easy job. If it took your independent as long as 15 minutes I'd be mighty surprised.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> I only done 13 miles today as it was windy but I wanted to see the new cycle path the Council has just redrawn on the prom in Old Colwyn. It looks very nice and a great improvement on the previous bit but the top is still unchanged and very bumpy. See pictures.
> View attachment 534508
> 
> 
> View attachment 534509


This brings back some memories. It must be 20-25 years ago when Sustrans opened NCN 5. I was on the inaugural ride for the route. The memory is very hazy but I think we started in Rhyll but I can't recall where we finished. I do remember staying the night in an awful and noisy B&B in Rhyll.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2020)

Good morning everyone. It's a beautiful morning but forecast to rain all day. I'm rather hoping the forecast is correct as I made committments on the basis of rain. I'm itching for a ride but have to do stuff first.

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Very much appreciated. I had a good day, kids called, cake and fizz in the garden with friends along our terrace. Completely out of the blue my best and closest friend turned up at lunchtime. With my Vietnam trip and lockdown I haven't seen her since January. She couldn't have given me a better present. So a lovely day all round.

Today brings, ironing, finish housework, visit No.2 son, buy more paint, then emulsion. Mrs P has decided on a new bathroom colour and agreed the front room will be decorated with the previous bathroom colour. I'm not sure if I've come out ahead on this one........🤔


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jul 2020)

@gavroche how far does that cycly path extend ?
How much of if is good ?
Myself and cycling mate are thinking of sticking the bikes on the car and heading over there to try it.
TBH the way I am I might only manage 30 miles total anyway....... so if its "there and back" where is the best/nicest stretch to do?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jul 2020)

Morning all. I am committed to play golf today. And its due to rain......again.
Its a long, hilly course. Beautiful views but hard work in the rain.
Not feeling too bad today after feeling sh*t yesterday so I will take that.
Part of the problem/symptom is lack of appetite......I find I am picking at things (bad things like crisps) but that is no good if I have over 4 hours of golf ahead......so I am trying to gear myself up for food.
Think I will catch the news then have a stroll......see how I feel then.


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @screenman - thanks you've reminded me. A few days ago I smashed the nearside wing mirror on my car while reversing in to the garage. It's a Hyundai i30 registered March 2015. The mirror has electrical viewing adjustment but only the mirror moves, the body can only be pushed in manually.
> 
> The lower piece of the assembly is fixed rigidly to the car body. There is a large peg projecting upwards on to which the upper assembly containing the mirror etc. slips. The only purpose I can see for the lower assembly is to support the upper which appears to contain all the electrics etc.
> 
> ...



Easy job to fit the whole lot, door card off normally but sometimes just a triangle shaped bit behind the mirror, plenty on Ebay for a ton new, look hard and you may find aused one in the right colour. Unless it is a Mazda which come colour coded it may need painting.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

A sunny morning with a gentle breeze at the moment. I can hear the bin lorry in the distance and the gentle breathing of Mrs Tenkay as she lies asleep beside me while her coffee gets cold. ☕
This talk of Rhyll reminded me of visiting a couple of my brothers who went to live there. It was an age ago but I remember staying in a Pub called the "Sun"☀️
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚶🚲🏊🌞


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

Good morning. I lounged around on bed. No wind or rain, but watch this space as they say as the heavens could open at any time.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You'll get wet on whichever one if it rains.


I made it round dry and before the pesky wind gets going again. Dulling over a bit now so wouldn't be surprised to see a shower soon.

I will enjoy my Weetabix and nana now.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2020)

Morning all 
First night of the year in our tin tent.
We're so out of practice with this caravan malarkey.....it all feels weird. We should be back to normal after a few more nights.
Little doggie's 14 birthday today, so I daresay she'll be spoiled more than usual.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jul 2020)

Morning all, nice and bright outside. 
Dog walking, bike riding, gardening and a few ales this afternoon. 
Can life get any better .


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, nice and bright outside.
> Dog walking, bike riding, gardening and a few ales this afternoon.
> Can life get any better .


Simple pleasures are always the best!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jul 2020)

Morning all, cool and grey here. The plans for this morning are to make a spinach lasagne then go out on the bike for a bit. My life is just one adrenaline thrill after another.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, cool and grey here. The plans for this morning are to make a spinach lasagne then go out on the bike for a bit. My life is just one adrenaline thrill after another.


I love spinach lasagne. Mrs P's mother was Italian and made lasagne to die for, fortunately Mrs P learned her lessons well. 😋


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2020)

The ladies have gone for the day, house tidied, muttley walked, now settling down with a nice got cup of Clooney's.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

I am under a great lump of cloud and rain and torrential rain. Looks like today will be a day of showers and downpours


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> Has anyone between the ages of 60 and 65 had to seriously reconsider their retirement plans in the wake of this Coronavirus disaster and the inevitable effect it will have on your pensions/investments?


Yesterday I ventured a peak at my pension fund, I haven’t dared look since it started. It’s a good job I didn’t look in March, between 22nd Feb and 20th March it had lost 12% of its value. But it’s been recovering since then and is now only 0.5% down on its Feb peak. It’s the same with my other investment accounts, they are within a whisker of Feb levels too. So no cause for panic just yet.


----------



## rustybolts (7 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I made it round dry and before the pesky wind gets going again. Dulling over a bit now so wouldn't be surprised to see a shower soon.
> 
> I will enjoy my Weetabix and nana now.


I hope that's a reference to banana you're going to enjoy , not a defrosted portion of your grandmother you've retrieved from the freezer . One never knows these days


----------



## PaulB (7 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yesterday I ventured a peak at my pension fund, I haven’t dared look since it started. It’s a good job I didn’t look in March, between 22nd Feb and 20th March it had lost 12% of its value. But it’s been recovering since then and is now only 0.5% down on its Feb peak. It’s the same with my other investment accounts, they are within a whisker of Feb levels too. So no cause for panic just yet.


That'a good to know. I have an IFA and he tells me to hold on as they always bounce back but as I pointed out to him, there is no history of this type of thing so people literally do not know what could happen under such circumstances.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2020)

Thats mildly annoying, broadband contract runs out at the end of month, a quick look round and Plusnet have a good deal on, tried to order it and it wouldn't let me, kicked me out towards the end with an error, I tried again with the same result, and can't get through on phone or messenger, I've now gone with Talktalk, got the car insurance to sort out at the end of the month, I detest this faffing about.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats mildly annoying, broadband contract runs out at the end of month, a quick look round and Plusnet have a good deal on, tried to order it and it wouldn't let me, kicked me out towards the end with an error, I tried again with the same result, and can't get through on phone or messenger, I've now gone with Talktalk, got the car insurance to sort out at the end of the month, I detest this faffing about.




Over the past 2 years I have saved about £2,000 on my electricity, broadband, and getting rid of Sky and insurance.

I hate giving my money away and I would have left it for awhile, then tried again. There might be a problem with the site, In which case walk away for awhile and try again and it will probably work.


----------



## pawl (7 Jul 2020)

Morning all Mild curses coming from the kitchen as Mrs P tries unsuccessfully to transfer the weetabix from packet to bowl without crumbs going all over the place


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jul 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning all Mild curses coming from the kitchen as Mrs P tries unsuccessfully to transfer the weetabix from packet to bowl without crumbs going all over the place




Mr WD ends up covering the countertop with bits of weetabix. I hate them. Bleh.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Over the past 2 years I have saved about £2,000 on my electricity, broadband, and getting rid of Sky and insurance.
> 
> I hate giving my money away and I would have left it for awhile, then tried again. There might be a problem with the site, In which case walk away for awhile and try again and it will probably work.



I've saved a lot of money over the years, I just don't like all the faf attached to doing it.


----------



## gavroche (7 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @gavroche how far does that cycly path extend ?
> How much of if is good ?
> Myself and cycling mate are thinking of sticking the bikes on the car and heading over there to try it.
> TBH the way I am I might only manage 30 miles total anyway....... so if its "there and back" where is the best/nicest stretch to do?


All the way to Prestatyn and overall, it isn't bad apart from walkers and dogs. You can do Prestatyn to Rhos on Sea without going on the roads, that's about 20 miles.
Rhyl to Rhos on Sea would be about 15 miles each way, easily do able .


----------



## gavroche (7 Jul 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde. P***ing down so far and Molly walked under it, so both of us rather wet. 
We are expecting visitors from abroad ( England) for the day later on, now that restrictions have been lifted. It will be a nice change even if we can't hug yet. 
My wife's car MOT is due on the 15th but I believe there is a 6 months extension for MOTs due between March 30th and July 31st so I will take advantage of that and have the whole lot done when it goes for servicing in September. 
Obviously no ride today and not till Thursday at the earliest now , depending on the weather. I really want to go as far as Betws y Coed , which will be a 40 miles ride but my legs are not as fit as @Mo1959 yet but working on it. 
Au revoir les amis et a la prochaine.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


Now, your certain it's you!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2020)

I think the puncture fairy has maybe got into my garage!  Happened to give the tyres on the hybrid a squeeze after fitting new ones the other day to find the front had gone down. Don’t know if it was a faulty tube or I nicked it putting it on, which I’m not usually prone to do. Gave it a quick dunk in the sink but can’t see any obvious bubbles. It’s a mystery. New tube fitted so we shall see.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD ends up covering the countertop with bits of weetabix. I hate them. Bleh.


_BREAKING NEWS_
Man goes missing along with box of weetabix
_In the other news_
police looking for a green dragon also seen in the area


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> _BREAKING NEWS_
> Man goes missing along with box of weetabix
> _In the other news_
> police looking for a green dragon also seen in the area




Nice one. . His body will never be found, not when he is buried 20 feet underground. I wanted to make dam sure he would never be found


----------



## GM (7 Jul 2020)

Morning all....Had an unexpected building delivery first thing this morning, it wasn't due until this afternoon. It's thrown me all out of sync, so I went for a little pottle , that's better on track now! 🌈


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all....Had an unexpected building delivery first thing this morning, it wasn't due until this afternoon. It's thrown me all out of sync, so I went for a little pottle , that's better on track now! 🌈


I have DPD coming later.....just for a second I couldn’t remember what with, but it’s cat litter. Very exciting....not.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jul 2020)

Fantastic customer service from Salamander Pumps, who manufacture shower and hot water pressure boost pumps.

On Monday in the small hours got a massive water burst in the airing cupboard water everywhere like a fire boat!!

Turned off the stop tap and started to mop up the flood.

Emergency plumber out - shower pump had failed spectacularly.... it had only been fitted in September last year so still under warranty.

Called Salamander Pumps in Sunderland to find out what they recommended... they checked with the plumber to make sure he fitted it correctly and have already sent out a new replacement pump by courier and the plumber who fitted it is calling to arrange a temporary hot water bypass today and then coming back to fit the new pump, as soon as it arrives, after work! Airing cupboard drying out nicely and humidifier working overtime!

All sorted within an hour... it's how well people respond when things go wrong that cheers me up.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2020)

Its now


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> sync, so I went for a little pottle , that's better on track now! 🌈


Right, so how long is a pottle? In comparison with a bimble, trundle, potter, spin, etc.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Fantastic customer service from Salamander Pumps, who manufacture shower and hot water pressure boost pumps.
> 
> On Monday in the small hours got a massive water burst in the airing cupboard water everywhere like a fire boat!!
> 
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Right, so how long is a pottle? In comparison with a bimble, trundle, potter, spin, etc.




Now your just trying to cause trouble.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Its now


At least it's outside this time!!!


----------



## GM (7 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Right, so how long is a pottle? In comparison with a bimble, trundle, potter, spin, etc.





Only about 10 miles, a little detour to pick wifeys drugs prescription up.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Right, so how long is a pottle? In comparison with a bimble, trundle, potter, spin, etc.


It's like MrsA_T's referencing for adding milk to tea and coffee.... a splash is more than a spot but is it less than a dribble?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> It's like MrsA_T's referencing for adding milk to tea and coffee.... a splash is more than a spot but is it less than a dribble?




Do not talk about dribbles here for God's sake. There are old age dribblers aplenty on this thread. ( i am referring to the men of course.)


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2020)

I have ordered half a dozen spare tubes. Wonder how long they actually last in storage before they could start to degrade? Sometimes wonder when using ones that have been in the cupboard for around 3 years if they’re still perfectly ok.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2020)

Nice walk on North Hill and down to Bury Fort, an Iron Age settlement this morning.
Currently in the Bottom Ship at Porlock for a spot of lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have ordered half a dozen spare tubes. Wonder how long they actually last in storage before they could start to degrade? Sometimes wonder when using ones that have been in the cupboard for around 3 years if they’re still perfectly ok.



I just ordered 2 more inner tubes.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just ordered 2 more inner tubes.


Just trying a bit of googling and it sounds like they should be fine for several years if stored safely.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just trying a bit of googling and it sounds like they should be fine for several years if stored safely.




Excellent


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2020)

A well earned pint of Exmoor Stag.


----------



## pawl (7 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice one. . His body will never be found, not when he is buried 20 feet underground. I wanted to make dam sure he would never be found


 


If you didn’t eat Weetabix you would never have the stamina to dig a hole that deep


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> If you didn’t eat Weetabix you would never have the stamina to dig a hole that deep




Seems to me that you can pick up a pack that says 10 weetabix and when you open it there are only 6. The other 4 are dust and bits at the bottom of the box.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2020)

Well DPD is scheduled for between 15.40 and 16.40 so plenty of time for a walk. I’ll head out soon.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, cool and grey here. The plans for this morning are to make a spinach lasagne then go out on the bike for a bit. My life is just one adrenaline thrill after another.


Spinach lasagne......thats a new one one me.
Do you use spinach instead of meat or additional to it ?


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> If you didn’t eat Weetabix you would never have the stamina to dig a hole that deep


Knowing Mrs WD she would make him dig it, she's not silly


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> A well earned pint of Exmoor Stag.
> 
> View attachment 534609


Dirk.....that looks good. Nice dark colour and a good head.
Am I allowed to say dark colour now?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jul 2020)

Well golf was a bit of a disaster. Got to the 10th hole and my energy disappeared. I lterally felt it drain out. Legs were shaking and started to ache. I packed in and just made it back to the car.
To add insult to injury it was p*ssing down.
Back home now, sat with a medicinal whisky.

Decision made..... I am phoning the Doc tomorrow. I have to find out what is causing this.
12 months ago I would play golf then go for a rde.....today I couldn't even finish a game of golf.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dirk.....that looks good. Nice dark colour and a good head.
> Am I allowed to say dark colour now?


It's a 'Beer of Colour' - 5.2% chocolaty with a smokey finish. Very palatable, but definitely not a session ale!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Spinach lasagne......thats a new one one me.
> Do you use spinach instead of meat or additional to it ?


Yes instead of meat. A green layer of steamed onions/garlic/spinach/anything dark green. And with a chilli or two in the tomato layer.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's a 'Beer of Colour' - 5.2% chocolaty with a smokey finish. Very palatable, but definitely not a session ale!


Now you have let me down
Beer should IMO taste like beer.....not like one of Welshies chocolate cakes with fag ash in it.
Go and stand in the corner and say 20 hail marys.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Knowing Mrs WD she would make him dig it, she's not silly


What an excellent idea.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nice walk on North Hill and down to Bury Fort, an Iron Age settlement this morning.
> Currently in the Bottom Ship at Porlock for a spot of lunch.
> 
> View attachment 534600
> ...


Why's that vehicle, in that last picture, illegally parked on a junction?


----------



## 12boy (7 Jul 2020)

Mo...have you checked the valve stem. Although unlikely, if the tire doesn't bubble under water, it may be loose.
Going to be 36.11C with a 25 mph wind from noon today till noon on Wed. Kind of like a convection oven. Trade you sunshine, warmth and dryness for a little rain, coolth and humidity.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well golf was a bit of a disaster. Got to the 10th hole and my energy disappeared. I lterally felt it drain out. Legs were shaking and started to ache. I packed in and just made it back to the car.
> To add insult to injury it was p*ssing down.
> Back home now, sat with a medicinal whisky.
> 
> ...


"Long Haulers" maybe.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-53269391


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> If you didn’t eat Weetabix you would never have the stamina to dig a hole that deep



She doesn't need to dig a hole, there's an old mine shaft near by.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> "Long Haulers" maybe.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-53269391


Interesting read that. Not sure if I said but I was listening to a radio 5 discussion which listed the "long haul" symptoms of CV19. Honestly, I have 90% of those mentioned.
I will phone tomorrow.
Scared of what they will find but need to know.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why's that vehicle, in that last picture, illegally parked on a junction?


Dunno....don't care.


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Jul 2020)

What a miserable day it is. I got already to go out for a spin this morning with the hope of being back before 12 when the rain was due .Only for the rain to come in before I even had time to get my bike out the shed.
So there was nothing for it but to get the turbo trainer out and had 40 mins on it. Lol
It’s been three years since I last used one , it’s still as hateful as I remember 😂😂😂😀


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> What a miserable day it is. I got already to go out for a spin this morning with the hope of being back before 12 when the rain was due .Only for the rain to come in before I even had time to get my bike out the shed.
> So there was nothing for it but to get the turbo trainer out and had 40 mins on it. Lol
> It’s been three years since I last used one , it’s still as hateful as I remember 😂😂😂😀


I quite enjoy my turbo, but I'm easy to please just give me some nice music to listen too and I'm well way


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Dunno....don't care.


Some drivers these days feel they can park where they like...


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Some drivers these days feel they can park where they like...


How do you know that they weren't dropping off a disabled passenger?


----------



## Paulus (7 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Some drivers these days feel they can park where they like...


BBC News - London's North Circular drivers rescued as water floods route
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-53317902

Some even think their car is a boat.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> How do you know that they weren't dropping off a disabled passenger?


Rucksacks on the floor on the far side, both nearby tables in use. How do you know they were.

Tell you what though, that bloke with the blue top & white shorts, trainers up against the wall(airing out?), if looks could kill...


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Rucksacks on the floor on the far side, both nearby tables in use. How do you know they were.
> 
> Tell you what though, that bloke with the blue top & white shorts, trainers up against the wall(airing out?), if looks could kill...


If I had read situational scenarios like you do, I wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes in my previous line of work.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> If I had read situational scenarios like you do, I wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes in my previous line of work.


I'd to be aware of what was going on on the opposite side of the vehicle, even though I'd no x-ray vision.

Eyes in the back of the head would have been an advantage at times. Relied heavily on the ears.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

One of the twins bought Mr WD a bottle of cider. It's called old crow. It is rather nice. Mr WD says its a cross between cider and bitter. And it's 7.4 percent as well.

PS. You lot had better not make ANY comment either.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> One of the twins bought Mr WD a bottle of cider. It's called old crow. It is rather nice. Mr WD says its a cross between cider and bitter. And it's 7.4 percent as well.


How'd you know what it tastes like?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> How'd you know what it tastes like?




I had a sip of it.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> One of the twins bought Mr WD a bottle of cider. It's called old crow. It is rather nice. Mr WD says its a cross between cider and bitter. And it's 7.4 percent as well.
> 
> PS. You lot had better not make ANY comment either.


Would we.🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Would we.🤔



YES.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Would we.🤔


Be careful, could be a dragon with a sore head in morning!


----------



## Paulus (7 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Be careful, could be a dragon with a sore head in morning!


That's a bad combination


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2020)

I watched Holby City. That’s my tv for the night. It’s rubbish at the moment...so little on.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

I was in the local A&E the night Casualty was first on telly. Everyone wondering how close it'd get to real life.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2020)

Seraphim Falls is on tv. Grizzly, but better than QI.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched Holby City. That’s my tv for the night. It’s rubbish at the moment...so little on.


Thank heavens for Greatest Escapes to the Country, I don’t know how I’d survive lockdown without it


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2020)

It’s raining here now and getting quite dark. Jings, the nichts are fair drawin in!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s raining here now and getting quite dark. Jings, the nichts are fair drawin in!


Brighter days would make the evenings longer.


----------



## GM (7 Jul 2020)

Watched that Trevor McDonald programme on the Med, I want to go to Santorini now, looks fab!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jul 2020)

back later.....


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yesterday I ventured a peak at my pension fund, I haven’t dared look since it started. It’s a good job I didn’t look in March, between 22nd Feb and 20th March it had lost 12% of its value. But it’s been recovering since then and is now only 0.5% down on its Feb peak. It’s the same with my other investment accounts, they are within a whisker of Feb levels too. So no cause for panic just yet.


That's encouraging news for you. I may have a look myself over the next few days......


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> back later.....


I've just sat down with the first one. Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2020)

Good morning. Where the he'll am I. How can I be up at this time of the morning.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jul 2020)

Good morning I know you're all desperate for news from Lancashire so rather than keep you all in suspense......

Rained overnight so the ground is wet and the sky is grey, no wind though. Low chance of rain today - 5% till the evening.

Meeting a couple of friends at 9.30 for a Ribble Valley Ramble. I think I know where we will end up and suspect it will involve Portuguese tarts. 66 miles planned @Mo1959 as suggested! 

Not sure what else will happen today though I do have to ride this evening as well. A friend now back at work wanting someone to accompany her. I promised to but am regretting it a little now. 32% chance of rain at 6.00pm.🤞

Mrs P let me choose the colour for the bathroom!!! Yes, that's right! It's approximately 40 years since the last time when I chose a rather bright but I thought attractive yellow for the spare room. A friend who stayed one night remarked it was like sleeping inside an egg!!

I'm now going to out on the second emulsion coat.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Where the he'll am I. How can I be up at this time of the morning.


You'll be going out for an early bike road too then? Be as well now you're up


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Where the he'll am I. How can I be up at this time of the morning.


Don't worry you're safe here......


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jul 2020)

Oh while I remember. I'm downstairs. I can hear Mrs P breathing, that's what she calls it, I say snoring! Should I record this for future reference or even Facebook?? 

Catch you all later.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2020)

I'm off too. Away for my walk.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2020)

I have risen!

Been raining steadily all night here in Poshshire, and is still at it now.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You'll be going out for an early bike road too then? Be as well now you're up




It's horrible here. Dismal and very very wet.. So that's a no


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks, damp and dismal here, the washings gone on the clothes horse this morning not out for a blow.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jul 2020)

Good morning all from a soggy Barnet. 
It's rained all night and the cats have gone out, but didn't look happy.
Dog walk soon and then an indoor domestics day.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2020)

Walk done. Actually had a little jog mixed in. Just a mile or so. I had forgotten how hard work it is!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jul 2020)

Morning all, another dull morning. In prospect another day of back to back episodes of Escape to the Country and Locationx3. Lockdown has eased in statute but my personal lockdown continues.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2020)

Time for my crumbs now.......AKA Weetabix


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2020)

I thought I was being shunned by you lot this morning and just realised I posted this in the wrong place a hour or so ago.

Went upstairs for a shower at 6pm yesterday and the bed looked so inviting I thought I would test it for 5 minutes, just got out of it 10 minutes ago.

Wet grey and miserable out there today, a bit more sawdust day going on here today, have fun.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Time for my crumbs now.......AKA Weetabix



I've had cornflakes with dried mixed fruit, chopped mixed nut and of course milk, washed down with orange juice, now about to make our first  of the day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Grey and drizzly as I put out last week's empty veg box for this mornings delivery. 
We have a weekly pie delivery from the same people, the pies come in a recyclable plastic bag lined with British wool, and a small pack of chilled water. It all gets returned on a weekly basis and we never know what the pie will be ( apart from it being Veggie or vegan) a sort of " pie roulette" 😁

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🚶🏃‍♂️🏊🌞


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Walk done. Actually had a little jog mixed in. Just a mile or so. I had forgotten how hard work it is!



It's really tough getting back into it after any sort of break. I usually do a run/walk and then gradually increase the running part. 🏃‍♂️


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2020)

Morning all.
Late up today. A good sleep and I feel so much better today.
Gray and dull here but no rain (none left after yesterday).
I may have a walk to the Spar**. Its only a 2 mile round walk but its still exercise of a sort **I will pick up abottle of wine for later and get the aunty's pension.......she will not have it paid directly into the bank so we have to collect it and go into town every few weeks to pay it in. A royal pain in the aris but she is a lovely lady and very generous to us.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's really tough getting back into it after any sort of break. I usually do a run/walk and then gradually increase the running part. 🏃‍♂️


I've to be really careful with my back/sciatic issues but do really miss it. I'm thinking about trying to do a bit over the winter months. If I'm careful and don't overdo it should be fine. Maybe just the local trail three or four times a week just to keep the fitness up when the weather isn't great.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've to be really careful with my back/sciatic issues but do really miss it. I'm thinking about trying to do a bit over the winter months. If I'm careful and don't overdo it should be fine. Maybe just the local trail three or four times a week just to keep the fitness up when the weather isn't great.


Think carefully Mo. If it 'goes' it 'goes' !!! Too late then to think you shouldn't have done it.


----------



## GM (8 Jul 2020)

Morning all.... Wet, damp and grey here as well. Off to the garden centre and then a walk around what we call deuce,Forty Hall. Give the dog a long walk rather than a run, it'll be muddy. 🌈


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jul 2020)

Hi it's me again


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi it's me again



 good morning .


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Woke up at 8.53 after a windy and rainy night.
Still blowy, grey and drizzly here on Exmoor, but my solar panel is currently pumping 12.8v into the van's battery, my fridge fired up first time and my new sun canopy is still standing. Just having my first cuppa and all is well with the world.
Nothing planned for today specifically but might go to Watchet.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Woke up at 8.53 after a windy and rainy night.


That would be heaven...........I don't think I've slept till that time for years now. I used to like caravan holidays as a youngster and loved lying listening to the rain on the roof at night.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That would be heaven...........I don't think I've slept till that time for years now. I used to like caravan holidays as a youngster and loved lying listening to the rain on the roof at night.


I always sleep well in the van. Could be the combination of fresh air, exercise, late nights and beer.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2020)

I might go Into town to see if I can get into the habberdadderdasherrs this morning.

I will not hold my breath

I will try to keep Mr WD away from the cake shop, although I might not succeed as he will be on his own for a while...


----------



## pawl (8 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Time for my crumbs now.......AKA Weetabix




Had a change this morning Jordan’s country crisp with dark chocolate bits. Sent in error by Tesco.Orrible. Back to Weetabix tomorrow and it’s attendant crumbs 😖😖😖


----------



## pawl (8 Jul 2020)

Morning all.Damp and dismal here.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning I know you're all desperate for news from Lancashire so rather than keep you all in suspense......
> 
> Rained overnight so the ground is wet and the sky is grey, no wind though. Low chance of rain today - 5% till the evening.
> 
> ...


You have many friends that choose to sleep in eggs?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi it's me again


You're sure about that!


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Woke up at 8.53 after a windy and rainy night.
> Still blowy, grey and drizzly here on Exmoor, but my solar panel is currently pumping 12.8v into the van's battery, my fridge fired up first time and my new sun canopy is still standing. Just having my first cuppa and all is well with the world.
> Nothing planned for today specifically but might go to Watchet.


Watch what?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2020)

I managed to get into the haberdaberdashers this time and even managed to make sure that Mr WD didn't spend any money at all. That's a win win for me then.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I managed to get into the haberdaberdashers this time and even managed to make sure that Mr WD didn't spend any money at all. That's a win win for me then.


You gave him none, so he'd none to spend.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I managed to get into the haberdaberdashers this time and even managed to make sure that Mr WD didn't spend any money at all. That's a win win for me then.



Your mention of haberdaberdashers brought to mind an old joke along the lines of " people in Kuwait tend not to watch episodes of the Flintstones, while those in Abu Dhabi do. 

I'll get my coat...


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You gave him none, so he'd none to spend.




That is so true. It's dangerous to give him money


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I managed to get into the haberdaberdashers this time and even managed to make sure that Mr WD didn't spend any money at all. That's a win win for me then.


You really should take that collar and lead off him when you go out, people will start to talk


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> You really should take that collar and lead off him when you go out, people will start to talk




You are def on a roll


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> You really should take that collar and lead off him when you go out, people will start to talk




You are a saucy thing.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You are a saucy thing.


Maybe it’s you that’s the saucy thing if you keep Brian on a collar and lead! 
.....as long as you don’t have a whip too!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe it’s you that’s the saucy thing if you keep Brian on a collar and lead!
> .....as long as you don’t have a whip too!




I shall say nothing.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jul 2020)

I’ve upgraded my mask, now fully tartan compliant


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve upgraded my mask, now fully tartan compliant
> View attachment 534765


I have to ask, is that the Official Tartan of Clan Elbow?


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve upgraded my mask, now fully tartan compliant
> View attachment 534765


Hippy! Get that hair cut! you're practically standing on it!!!


----------



## GM (8 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Your mention of haberdaberdashers brought to mind an old joke along the lines of " people in Kuwait tend not to watch episodes of the Flintstones, while those in Abu Dhabi do.
> 
> I'll get my coat...




 Very good. Every day I send my daughter a dad joke, and that fits the bill perfect. So I might have to borrow that one if you don't mind!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2020)

Well I made it to the Spar and back. Only 2 miles but it felt like 5.
10 people in the queue and one person serving.......I needed somewhere to sit but no chance of that.
And it is very close out there. I had to wear a jacket as rain is threatening so was very warm by the time I got back.
But......onwards and upwards.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve upgraded my mask, now fully tartan compliant
> View attachment 534765


Looks suspiciously like an old pair of Mrs Flicks knickers.
Now come on, you are among friends here so you can be honest.


----------



## 12boy (8 Jul 2020)

Some time ago I bought a 1982 Holdsworth Special for $180 At an estate sale which came with a workstand, a truing stand an extra Campy (we do not say "Campag") crankset, several sprocket clusters, a toolbox full of miscellaneous bits spokes etc. Even longer ago I bought a spare rear wheel for my single speed Surly Steamroller with a Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub.. To make a long story marginally shorter I got a bug up my butt to convert the Holdsworth into a lighter weight English 3 speed which was done over the last couple days. So today I will do my 20 on this venerable beast and see how she goes. Praps mañana it will be the Surly with 48/16 gearing for a single speed treat. I must confess tinkering with my little stable provides me with many hours of therapy. As Ben Franklin opined " The only difference between men and boys is the cost of their toys". 
I must confess that I do consider my favorite 6 bikes as kind of like a harem only they don't ask for much, never criticize me, and don't seem jealous of each other.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2020)

I eventually talked myself into a bimble. Took the hybrid in case there were more showers but it actually turned out quite nice. In fact, I was a bit too warm.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2020)

And yet another horticultural type question.
My Bro started his first allotment and compost heap.
I gave him your tip re spent hops. What other simple things should/could he add to it........manure is already in there.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2020)

Still no sign of @monkers. I'm missing old Harry. I guess the thought of my crusty Y fronts (they tend to dry out at this time of year) was too much for her to bear.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Looks suspiciously like *an old pair of Mrs Flicks knickers.*
> Now come on, you are among friends here so you can be honest.


Now, how would you know that!!


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2020)

Blimey, it's raining again. Not super heavy, just a good, solid regular rain.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Blimey, it's raining again. Not super heavy, just a good, solid regular rain.


You want to be up here in the middle of Exmoor. The mist is descending and it's getting a bit spooky.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2020)

It's very misty here. You can see it moving down the A470. It's caused mainly by the very fine rain we have here


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jul 2020)

Thought I would have a quick look-in and see if the thread has returned to it's former amiable self.

Pleased to say, it appears to have done so.

Come back @monkers 

I may linger.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> You want to be up here in the middle of Exmoor. The mist is descending and it's getting a bit spooky.


Wait until darkness falls, and...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> You want to be up here in the middle of Exmoor. The mist is descending and it's getting a bit spooky.


Good weather for the Doones to be about their business, mind how you go 👀


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2020)

Ooh just looking at the weather on the BBC and I live under all that dark blue rain. Lovely


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh just looking at the weather on the BBC and I live under all that dark blue rain.* Lovely


*We only ever get the clear variety round these parts.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> Some time ago I bought a 1982 Holdsworth Special for $180 At an estate sale which came with a workstand, a truing stand an extra Campy (we do not say "Campag") crankset, several sprocket clusters, a toolbox full of miscellaneous bits spokes etc. Even longer ago I bought a spare rear wheel for my single speed Surly Steamroller with a Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub.. To make a long story marginally shorter I got a bug up my butt to convert the Holdsworth into a lighter weight English 3 speed which was done over the last couple days. So today I will do my 20 on this venerable beast and see how she goes. Praps mañana it will be the Surly with 48/16 gearing for a single speed treat. I must confess tinkering with my little stable provides me with many hours of therapy. As Ben Franklin opined " The only difference between men and boys is the cost of their toys".
> I must confess that I do consider my favorite 6 bikes as kind of like a harem only they don't ask for much, never criticize me, and don't seem jealous of each other.


We need photographs. We love photos of bikes.


----------



## GM (8 Jul 2020)

Zoom quiz tonight and I still haven't got my 10 questions ready, where's @monkers when you need her! 

I'll just have to do some internet searching!


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Zoom quiz tonight and I still haven't got my 10 questions ready, where's @monkers when you need her!
> 
> I'll just have to do some internet searching!


Name the first American into space.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2020)

I've had some sad news tonight, my yoga teacher E-mailed tonight to say that she's retiring and the class has now finished.  Now whilst I won't miss crossing Coventry in the rush hour to get to her class I'm going to miss my Tuesday morning yoga class, so I'm going to have to find another class or find something to do on a Tuesday morning.


----------



## 12boy (8 Jul 2020)

Paulus, I has your pic. The first American in space was Zelmo Beatty in 1852 was shot in to space from a cannon. Should have worn a helmet. Another invented fact. BTW, the ride was great. The Holdsworth is so comfortable and smooth.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Night GranMa


The first American in space was Micky Mouse.
He went to visit Pluto.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2020)

Hopefully meeting up with our best mates tomorrow. Haven't seen them since Christmas! Don't care what the guidelines are......they're getting big hugs and kisses!


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Hopefully meeting up with our best mates tomorrow. Haven't seen them since Christmas! Don't care what the guidelines are......they're getting big hugs and kisses!


Just shower afterwards, and before you do anything else.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Quick question
Vehicle has a registration that comes back to another, no MOT for the last three years, but is currently on the road. 
Police not interested, who would you report it to?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2020)

.........sigh. I did two rides yesterday, a 55 miler and a 20. Got soaked on the 20. I should be tired and sleeping like a baby but no ride awake at 4.00am.

Fed up with this.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2020)

Morning. Yep. No amount of fresh air or exercise makes a blind bit of difference to my sleep. 

It's a bit gloomy with the prospect of showers. Not sure what to do.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And yet another horticultural type question.
> My Bro started his first allotment and compost heap.
> I gave him your tip re spent hops. What other simple things should/could he add to it........manure is already in there.


Take it this one is for me Dave. Apologies this is a bit long but there's quite a lot to day! I think you can encourage your brother that a decent compost heap is simple if one follows a few guidelines:

If it was once organic it can be composted but unless one has a heap which works very well, that is high temperatures, it's best to avoid a few things. These would be anything which is twiggy or woody, they simply take a long time to break down
Include paper and cardboard. These provide carbon and help to create airpockets in the heap. Tear up in to sensibly sized pieces. Remove sticky labels, tape etc. from cardboard - they won't break down. Only use brown or white cardboard, anything with pictures or shiny probably has a plastic film on it which won't break down - it's the film which is printed not the cardboard.
When adding bulky material, large leaves etc. - for example brassica or rhubarb leaves - chop these up before adding to the heap. It's a few minutes work but by damaging the leaves break down is speeded up
Add material in layers especially when adding leaves or grass cuttings. These are best mixed with paper or cardboard to prevent a dense soggy mess building up
Before adding substantial amounts of material turn over the top 9-12" with a fork. Add the new material and turn this in to the top layer.
Avoid the heap getting too wet. Cover the top with plastic of some sort and chuck a bit of old carpet on top of this
Hops are brilliant for getting a heap working - the centre of mine is +/-60C. Animal manure should create a similar effect but I've no direct experience as I don't have a source.
If hops or manure aren't available following the above will work but take longer.
Kitchen waste is a good addition but will probably attract rats. I compost this separately in a rat proof plastic bin and then add it to the heap every six months or so.

If these thin bright red worms appear, probably in their 100s, the heap is a really good one!!! Tiger worms will do the work of breaking everything down. They live on or near the top of the heap but die off when dug into ordinary soil. Once the heap is fully composted they disappear - no food!! If your brother needs some he can buy them online - once you've got a population they never disappear completely.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Yep. No amount of fresh air or exercise makes a blind bit of difference to my sleep.
> 
> It's a bit gloomy with the prospect of showers. Not sure what to do.


Yep, I know this of old but last night I went to be hoping it would be the exception.


----------



## screenman (9 Jul 2020)

Morning all, not nice outside this morning, grey and wet again. I suggest staying in bed would be a good use of a day like this.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2020)

Good morning. It is horrible here again today. Misty, raining and really dismal and it is going to be like this all day as well.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Take it this one is for me Dave. Apologies this is a bit long but there's quite a lot to day! I think you can encourage your brother that a decent compost heap is simple if one follows a few guidelines:
> 
> If it was once organic it can be composted but unless one has a heap which works very well, that is high temperatures, it's best to avoid a few things. These would be anything which is twiggy or woody, they simply take a long time to break down
> Include paper and cardboard. These provide carbon and help to create airpockets in the heap. Tear up in to sensibly sized pieces. Remove sticky labels, tape etc. from cardboard - they won't break down. Only use brown or white cardboard, anything with pictures or shiny probably has a plastic film on it which won't break down - it's the film which is printed not the cardboard.
> ...


Thanks so much. I will pass this on to him. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2020)

@PaulSB @Mo1959 
Sorry BUT............I was watching the match on tv last night. 21.30 I got tired so recorded it and went to bed.
Slept like a baby/log (take your pick) and woke at 0500 for a pee. Back to bed and woke again at 0620.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2020)

Yet another horrible day weatherwise. MrsD tells me it hammered down during the night (I didn't hear it ).
Think I will put a loaf on to bake.
No plans apart from that.
Oh yes, Liverpool beat Brighton 1:3 so I will watch that


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Hopefully meeting up with our best mates tomorrow...they're getting big hugs and kisses!


No offence but I am happy not to be your best mate.
Man kisses I can live without


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

I have risen!

Rising for much of the night. Not raining bow, although it appears it might any second, and very, very muggy.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jul 2020)

Agadoo doo doo... 
Good morning fellow retirees, 
Went downstairs to put a brew on only to discover that we're out of ground coffee. 
Mrs Tenkay ordered the last lot but inadvertently got coffee beans instead. Being the considerate soul that I am and not wishing to disturb Mrs Tenkay, I took the coffee beans and grinder out to the outhouse and ground them out there. 
Sitting down enjoying a fresh brew at the moment and I thought I would leave you all with an earworm 😁
Agadoo do do... 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚶🚲🏊🌞


----------



## Paulus (9 Jul 2020)

Morning all, second mug of tea being drunk as we speak. 
Wet and windy at the moment, ( the weather, not me.) 
Out with muttley soon and then we shall see what the day brings.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jul 2020)

Morning all, still and sunny here just now. I suppose I will go out on my bike for a bit, again. You can indeed have too much of a good thing.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Misty moisty this morning and very windy last night.
The weather's not much better.

Waiting on a text message from our friends on their progress down the M5, them we'll sort out where to meet up.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

No ride today. As Mrs D went out the door she announced she had 3 parcels due for delivery today, one of which is quite valuable, so I'd need to be home. Unless they all get delivered really early that's it for today's ride, bit the way the weather is I can't say I'm unduly upset.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jul 2020)




----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

Morning Jon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jul 2020)

Still pondering Dirk’s image of Exmoor spookiness last night. I first read Lorna Doone as a schoolboy and I read it again every few years, it’s the only book I’ve read more than twice. My maternal grandfather was from Tiverton and his family name was Reed, I like to think perhaps a distant ancestral connection with the Ridd family name of the book. A conceit, I know !


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2020)

I had a little bimble. Hybrid again as the sky looked a bit iffy but stayed dry so wished I had taken a road bike. The legs weren't working very well today but that's it done. Hopefully a walk later at some point.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks so much. I will pass this on to him. Much appreciated.



You're welcome. Always happy to help with this type of question as I know it can be tricky for some folk.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Still pondering Dirk’s image of Exmoor spookiness last night. I first read Lorna Doone as a schoolboy and I read it again every few years, it’s the only book I’ve read more than twice. My maternal grandfather was from Tiverton and his family name was Reed, I like to think perhaps a distant ancestral connection with the Ridd family name of the book. A conceit, I know !


My family lineage can be traced to Devon to a village from which my surname comes. The graveyard is, from what I recall, full of ancestors.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB @Mo1959
> Sorry BUT............I was watching the match on tv last night. 21.30 I got tired so recorded it and went to bed.
> Slept like a baby/log (take your pick) and woke at 0500 for a pee. Back to bed and woke again at 0620.


........and you want help with compost heaps


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Agadoo doo doo...
> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Went downstairs to put a brew on only to discover that we're out of ground coffee.
> Mrs Tenkay ordered the last lot but inadvertently got coffee beans instead. Being the considerate soul that I am and not wishing to disturb Mrs Tenkay, I took the coffee beans and grinder out to the outhouse and ground them out there.
> ...


Somebody's feeling very bright and sunny........... grinding coffee beans in his shed??????


----------



## GM (9 Jul 2020)

Morning all....A day of trying to sort the garage out and get rid of all the rubbish in there while I've got a skip on hire. Suppose I better get up and get cracking, porridge first  🌈


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2020)

Good morning, it's quite bright and breezy in stark contrast to when I woke.

Today has been bizarre already. I think my mind has given up knowing not only what day it is but also the time. Woke at 3.50, wide awake, downstairs, coffee, browse and read paper, wind and heavy rain. 6.15 I felt sleepy, back to bed woke again at 8.40, bright and sunny.

Went downstairs and thought "I fancy tea and scones!" I never drink tea in the morning, never. Have I missed a morning, is it afternoon??


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Have I missed a morning, is it afternoon??


God knows! I don't know what day it is half the time now. I am getting really fed up and agitated and want everything to go back to normal......if it ever can?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jul 2020)

Damp here and is forecast so another ride to nowhere in the garage with me


----------



## gavroche (9 Jul 2020)

Good morning everybody. Had my breakfast and did my morning call to my son in Taiwan on Google Duo. It is 34 degrees overthere! He still has 10 days to go before he is released from his hotel room and do some work. In the meantime , he has loads of documents relating to his job to study so it keeps him occupied for a while. He says the food is good although they give him some weird stuff, some he eats, some he doesn't. They seem to be very keen on soup overthere too. 
I took Molly in the mountains yesterday and we got drenched. Molly didn't seem to mind though.
We had rain all night but it is clear now so about to take her out again but local this time. 
I went into the big bike shop yesterday to inquire about putting a bigger cassette on my Cube and was disappointed when they said the biggest one I could have was 11-34. My present one is 11-32 so not worth it really. I have watched a lot of Youtube videos showing that it should be possible to have a 40 teeth with the aid of a wolf tooth but the guy wouldn't have it. He even suggested that I buy a ebike. Cheeky sod!


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

I miss the chick name Monkers
With desire she drove me bonkers,
Now she'll never play me at conkers,
Or again find my Y fronts monstrous.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning everybody. Had my breakfast and did my morning call to my son in Taiwan on Google Duo. It is 34 degrees overthere! He still has 10 days to go before he is released from his hotel room and do some work. In the meantime , he has loads of documents relating to his job to study so it keeps him occupied for a while. He says the food is good although they give him some weird stuff, some he eats, some he doesn't. They seem to be very keen on soup overthere too.
> I took Molly in the mountains yesterday and we got drenched. Molly didn't seem to mind though.
> We had rain all night but it is clear now so about to take her out again but local this time.
> I went into the big bike shop yesterday to inquire about putting a bigger cassette on my Cube and was disappointed when they said the biggest one I could have was 11-34. My present one is 11-32 so not worth it really. I have watched a lot of Youtube videos showing that it should be possible to have a 40 teeth with the aid of a wolf tooth but the guy wouldn't have it. He even suggested that I buy a ebike. Cheeky sod!


When I was renewing my hybrid one I went from 32 to 34. Not sure I notice much difference. Only other thing would be a sub compact chainset if the bike would take it. 48/32 or even 46/30 are available but whether they would work, not sure.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I miss the chick name Monkers
> With desire she drove me bonkers,
> Now she'll never play me at conkers,
> Or again find my Y fronts monstrous.


Might have been your y fronts that scared her off!


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Might have been your y fronts that scared her off!


Don't be ridiculous. I'm a blooming Bernard Manning among men! No way she could resist.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Agadoo doo doo...
> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Went downstairs to put a brew on only to discover that we're out of ground coffee.
> Mrs Tenkay ordered the last lot but inadvertently got coffee beans instead. Being the considerate soul that I am and not wishing to disturb Mrs Tenkay, I took the coffee beans and grinder out to the outhouse and ground them out there.
> ...





Spoiler: You want an earworm!




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rNkgDJpcuwU




Do not check the earworm if of a delicate nature.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2020)

What a silly boy I am.
Bread is baking and I was feeling smug.
Then MrsD reminded me that its bedding/duvet day .
I swear that bl**dy duvet has a mind of its own .
Plus the matress needed turning and it is heavy.
I eventually beat it into submission


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I miss the chick name Monkers
> With desire she drove me bonkers,
> Now she'll never play me at conkers,
> Or again find my Y fronts monstrous.




I cannot remember when I heard anything quite as bad as that.


----------



## GM (9 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> I went into the big bike shop yesterday to inquire about putting a bigger cassette on my Cube and was disappointed when they said the biggest one I could have was 11-34. My present one is 11-32 so not worth it really. I have watched a lot of Youtube videos showing that it should be possible to have a 40 teeth with the aid of a wolf tooth but the guy wouldn't have it. He even suggested that I buy a ebike. Cheeky sod!



I've been thinking of doing the same, ironically there was a chap on FB this morning talking about the same...







...but I think this is going a bit too far....


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Something for those having a go at the weather.

Twenty five years ago, today, you'll have been complaining about the heat(dropping as low as 25°C some nights). The grass was burnt, the roads were melting and you'll have been praying for a bit of cool weather, rain even!


----------



## gavroche (9 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Something for those having a go at the weather.
> 
> Twenty five years ago, today, you'll have been complaining about the heat(dropping as low as 25°C some nights). The grass was burnt, the roads were melting and you'll have been praying for a bit of cool weather, rain even!


I also remember 1976 very well . That was some summer too.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> I also remember 1976 very well . That was some summer too.


As was the summer of 1982.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> I also remember 1976 very well . That was some summer too.


Yes.....76 was a standout year.
We had a week on Anglesey in the April and 2 weeks in Cornwall later on.
We were nearly black (can I say that?).
82 was also a good year.
Cant really recall the 25 years ago one....95??


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2020)

Rain stopped play.  I got as far as the right turn for Purley Chase, by then it was p*****g down, I turned through Birchley Heath and rode for home, got in looking like a drowned rat, then did that jeans advert thing, stood in the kitchen peeling off wet clothes and chucking them in the washing machine, so only a measly 22 miles for me today. There was no rain in the weather forecast this morning and I've also got washing out, its now wetter than it was when I put it out.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> I also remember 1976 very well . That was some summer too.



1976 I was living in a grotty bedsit, was running around on a new motorbike, an MZ250, and working in a small radio/TV workshop. I remember when the drought finally broke, I was in London and rode home up the M1 and M45 in a torrential down pour.


----------



## gavroche (9 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....76 was a standout year.
> We had a week on Anglesey in the April and 2 weeks in Cornwall later on.
> We were nearly black (can I say that?).
> 82 was also a good year.
> Cant really recall the 25 years ago one....95??


I remember the winter of 1995, very cold. We just moved house and there was no central heating in the new one !! We also had a tree fall down across the drive on Christmas day and peacocks that escaped from the local zoo , in our garden.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> I remember the winter of 1995, very cold. We just moved house and there was no central heating in the new one !! We also had a tree fall down across the drive on Christmas day and peacocks that escaped from the local zoo , in our garden.



The winter of 2010 is one that stands out. I'd just started a new job and I remember riding in some mornings when the temperature was down below -11, we also had a lot of snow that winter, I'm sure the snow started in November, there was one road on the commute that was never treated, I remember tip toeing down the hill one morning on a mixture of frozen snow and sheet ice with a 3.5 ton truck practically sat on my rear mudguard.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> I've been thinking of doing the same, ironically there was a chap on FB this morning talking about the same...
> 
> View attachment 534926
> 
> ...


I think the chain may need a few more links


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> I also remember 1976 very well . That was some summer too.


T'was the year I broke my pelvis trying to break the sound barrier on a Raleigh Chopper. Word is that Chuck Yaegar said a prayer for my recovery.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> T'was the year I broke my pelvis trying to break the sound barrier on a Raleigh Chopper. Word is that Chuck Yaegar said a prayer for my recovery.


With the position of the gear changer on the Chopper, you are lucky you didn’t damage anything else!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2020)

In 1976 I had a 3 year old and a 1 year old and I was trying to keep them cool. I hated that weather. 

2010 was so cold here In Wales and the snow was 2 or 3 feet deep. We couldn't get off the property for 3 weeks as the lane was cpmpletely blocked by snow.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> In 1976 I had a 3 year old and a 1 year old and I was trying to keep them cool. I hated that weather.
> 
> 2010 was so cold here In Wales and the snow was 2 or 3 feet deep. We couldn't get off the property for 3 weeks as the lane was cpmpletely blocked by snow.


1976 we were holidaying on a boat on the Norfolk Broads and I got sunstroke! Pretty sure 2010 would be the year I had some horrendous drives in deep snow getting to and from work.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2020)

Visit to the pub #4 since lockdown.
The Bell Inn, Watchet.
Exmoor Stag.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Visit to the pub #4 since lockdown.
> The Bell Inn, Watchet.
> Exmoor Stag.
> 
> View attachment 534946


A very nice pint. I also like the Exmoor Beast


----------



## gavroche (9 Jul 2020)

What does @monkers remember of 1976, 95 and 2010 ?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jul 2020)

I can't remember the summer of 1976 and I was working as a Blacksmith so every day was a hot one. The following year was very hot 42c for a whole week as I was in Aussie


----------



## Paulus (9 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> 1976 I was living in a grotty bedsit, was running around on a new motorbike, an MZ250, and working in a small radio/TV workshop. I remember when the drought finally broke, I was in London and rode home up the M1 and M45 in a torrential down pour.


I was 18 in 1976, had finished my apprenticeship and was out on the railway as a second man. I had just bought my first proper motorcycle, a Honda CB175. A lovely bike that I had for a number of years. 
The hot summer was wonderful if you weren't at work. The locomotive cabs were like saunas when you were not moving.
We had to have the windows and the cab doors open whilst moving to try and keep the temperature down.
When it finally did rain I was out walking with a mate of mine. We did a dance in the high road while getting wet.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> What does @monkers remember of 1976, 95 and 2010 ?


Not much, I wager.
@monkers looks far too young to remember them.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Not much, I wager.
> @monkers looks far too young to remember them.




Creep.


----------



## monkers (9 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Not much, I wager.
> @monkers looks far too young to remember them.



That picture was taken about the time of the invention of colour photography! I confess the pic is about about 3 years old - it's just a selfie using my fridge as the background. I tend to avoid being in photographs, so it's one of the few that I have.


----------



## monkers (9 Jul 2020)

Just to let everyone know, I'm still alive. The old war wound has been playing me up, the internet was even more broke than me, and the house is upside down due to decorating.

Insufficient bimbling either what with the above and winds we've been having here. There's been a bit of bike modding going on and some more in progress too.

I've missed you all in the meantime, and hope to be be to being here more next week. xx


----------



## monkers (9 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Where are the ladies?
> 
> BTW - I know what @monkers real first name is.



I'd award you a special snooper's trophy except it was in my first post on the site on the 7th May


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Visit to the pub #4 since lockdown.
> The Bell Inn, Watchet.
> Exmoor Stag.
> 
> View attachment 534946


Looks good.
Please tell me it doesn't taste like a mix of chocolate, fag ash and Welshies unwashed bloomers this time.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> Just to let everyone know, I'm still alive. The old war wound has been playing me up, the internet was even more broke than me, and the house is upside down due to decorating.
> 
> Insufficient bimbling either what with the above and winds we've been having here. There's been a bit of bike modding going on and some more in progress too.
> 
> I've missed you all in the meantime, and hope to be be to being here more next week. xx


At least Drago can sleep peacefully now


----------



## gavroche (9 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> Just to let everyone know, I'm still alive. The old war wound has been playing me up, the internet was even more broke than me, and the house is upside down due to decorating.
> 
> Insufficient bimbling either what with the above and winds we've been having here. There's been a bit of bike modding going on and some more in progress too.
> 
> I've missed you all in the meantime, and hope to be be to being here more next week. xx


Good to have you back.  
We were wondering about asking @Drago to organise a search party as he is fully qualified in that field. We will put the sniffing dogs back in their kennels then.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I can't remember the summer of 1976 and I was working as a Blacksmith so every day was a hot one. The following year was very hot 42c for a whole week as I was in Aussie


Did you have problems getting through customs in the nude ??


----------



## monkers (9 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good to have you back.
> We were wondering about asking @Drago to organise a search party as he is fully qualified in that field. We will put the sniffing dogs back in their kennels then.



Thank you Gavroche

I'm sure there's a joke to be made there somewhere about Drago's Y fronts and sniffer dogs. I bet the poor beasties regret having their olfactory senses sometimes.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> Just to let everyone know, I'm still alive. The old war wound has been playing me up, the internet was even more broke than me, and the house is upside down due to decorating.
> 
> Insufficient bimbling either what with the above and winds we've been having here. There's been a bit of bike modding going on and some more in progress too.
> 
> I've missed you all in the meantime, and hope to be be to being here more next week. xx



Our place is going to be seriously upside down the end of next week, we're having laminate flooring put down in our through lounge and I've got to empty it, I'm having night mares trying to figure out where to put it all.


----------



## monkers (9 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Our place is going to be seriously upside down the end of next week, we're having laminate flooring put down in our through lounge and I've got to empty it, I'm having night mares trying to figure out where to put it all.



Such a nightmare. Replacing the existing laminate in this place is under consideration too, along with underfloor heating. The storage heaters are new, but the old problems of controlling them is the same, and they take up too much room for this small space.

Anyway I wish you luck for next week.


----------



## monkers (9 Jul 2020)

I've just been watching a clip on Youtube featuring the route for this year's Giro D'Italia, which has needed to be set back. It's cleverly done and worth a watch, though I must warn it's a bit like watching pink sperm race to the egg.


🇮🇹💗🦑🥚



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcFyMT2ALfQ


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> Such a nightmare. Replacing the existing laminate in this place is under consideration too, along with underfloor heating. The storage heaters are new, but the old problems of controlling them is the same, and they take up too much room for this small space.
> 
> Anyway I wish you luck for next week.



We've got carpet down here at the moment, our problem is its a big room, 24 foot long, and theres limited options as where we put the furnature, when we had the carpet put down we had trouble getting in the kitchen, we had the settees in there stood on their ends plus other stuff, we couldn't get in the back bedroom, table, chairs and other stuff, plus stuff in the boxroom.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

Harry is back!

@monkers you need to go to page 3188 and read my love poem!


----------



## GM (9 Jul 2020)

Good to have you back Monkers 

I remember 1976 very well, it was the year we bought our first flat in Bush Hill Park. The day we moved in was the hottest day of the year. Turned out to be a great buy we sold it 6 years later to someone famous, not mentioning any names, but he was constantly in the news in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> Just to let everyone know, I'm still alive. The old war wound has been playing me up, the internet was even more broke than me, and the house is upside down due to decorating.
> 
> Insufficient bimbling either what with the above and winds we've been having here. There's been a bit of bike modding going on and some more in progress too.
> 
> I've missed you all in the meantime, and hope to be be to being here more next week. xx


Yeah your back I was going to send out a search party for you


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

Jon and the band were on the verge of organising a benefit gig!


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Not much, I wager.
> @monkers looks far too young to remember them.


I thought that would flush her out!


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

I knew she wouldn't stay away for long. the allure of a man in Y fronts is just too strong.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2020)

You lot are pathetic


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are pathetic


I'm not


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

Jon is not pathetic. He's a God who looks down upon us from In High Places.


----------



## monkers (9 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I knew she wouldn't stay away for long. the allure of a man in Y fronts is just too strong.



Get off me steps Compo ! (Still from actual footage)


----------



## 12boy (9 Jul 2020)

I feel like touching on a wide and limitless subject.... My own ignorance and prejudice. I grew up thinking of people in unflattering stereotypes which I've learned are always wrong. For example, I thought the Italian people were all vicious criminals, Asians only loved male children, Germans are Nazis, and the English are either red faced, sweaty, pompous bullies or dry humorless stiff upper lip types. I could go on but I'm sure I have disgraced myself enough. At the risk of maudlinity (is that a word?) I've come to enjoy this thread because it daily illustrates how wrong my pigeon holing people is. You all appear to be caring, intelligent people whose self deprecating humor and affection for each other, even those with perennially soiled drawers, is heartening. I also enjoy the idea that although you are all UK citizens (I think) you also identify fairly strongly with the area you come from, in the same way the Native Americans I've worked with are of course Native Americans, but more importantly Flatheads, Northern Arapaho, Cheyenne or whatever tribe they belong to. In their cases the tribe is secondary to the family. I wish more people in this country could learn these lessons and that I could learn them better....


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> I feel like touching on a wide and limitless subject.... My own ignorance and prejudice. I grew up thinking of people in unflattering stereotypes which I've learned are always wrong. For example, I thought the Italian people were all vicious criminals, Asians only loved male children, Germans are Nazis, and the English are either red faced, sweaty, pompous bullies or dry humorless stiff upper lip types. I could go on but I'm sure I have disgraced myself enough. At the risk of maudlinity (is that a word?) I've come to enjoy this thread because it daily illustrates how wrong my pigeon holing people is. You all appear to be caring, intelligent people whose self deprecating humor and affection for each other, even those with perennially soiled drawers, is heartening. I also enjoy the idea that although you are all UK citizens (I think) you also identify fairly strongly with the area you come from, in the same way the Native Americans I've worked with are of course Native Americans, but more importantly Flatheads, Northern Arapaho, Cheyenne or whatever tribe they belong to. In their cases the tribe is secondary to the family. I wish more people in this country could learn these lessons and that I could learn them better....



It is a trait of the British people to be self dep...whatever you said. 

And we always, always make fun of each other. We have a very dry sense of humour we do. And we also look after the afflicted like Drago and his Y fronts (even though the smell is quite off putting) because that's the way we were dragged up.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2020)

This thread is a nice place to spend some time, and the people on here are lovely.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jul 2020)

Back from a very pleasant saunter around East Lothian, sunny, light north easterly, temperature away from the coast a just right 18 degrees. Enjoyed a packed lunch on a sunny bench in East Linton. Just shy of 68 miles, the furthest I’ve ridden all year.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> This thread is a nice place to spend some time, and the people on here are lovely.


Aw shucks, you're making me blush!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> *That picture was taken about the time of the invention of colour photography!* I confess the pic is about about 3 years old - it's just a selfie using my fridge as the background. I tend to avoid being in photographs, so it's one of the few that I have.


1886!!


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2020)

Just been buzzed by 2 low flying Apaches.
Came directly over our van at about 100ft.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a very pleasant saunter around East Lothian, sunny, light north easterly, temperature away from the coast a just right 18 degrees. Enjoyed a packed lunch on a sunny bench in East Linton. Just shy of 68 miles, the furthest I’ve ridden all year.


Well done you


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just been buzzed by 2 low flying Apaches.
> Came directly over our van at about 100ft.


By van, do you mean battered old HiLux with the Bofors gun in the back?


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> By van, do you mean battered old HiLux with the Bofors gun in the back?


I'm just glad that I'm not giving off a hostile profile.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> This thread is a nice place to spend some time, and the people on here are lovely.



True


----------



## GM (9 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> I feel like touching on a wide and limitless subject.... My own ignorance and prejudice. I grew up thinking of people in unflattering stereotypes which I've learned are always wrong. For example, I thought the Italian people were all vicious criminals, Asians only loved male children, Germans are Nazis, and the English are either red faced, sweaty, pompous bullies or dry humorless stiff upper lip types. I could go on but I'm sure I have disgraced myself enough. At the risk of maudlinity (is that a word?) I've come to enjoy this thread because it daily illustrates how wrong my pigeon holing people is. You all appear to be caring, intelligent people whose self deprecating humor and affection for each other, even those with perennially soiled drawers, is heartening. I also enjoy the idea that although you are all UK citizens (I think) you also identify fairly strongly with the area you come from, in the same way the Native Americans I've worked with are of course Native Americans, but more importantly Flatheads, Northern Arapaho, Cheyenne or whatever tribe they belong to. In their cases the tribe is secondary to the family. I wish more people in this country could learn these lessons and that I could learn them better....





I've just been reading about The Great American Rail-Trail. That looks like it's going to be fantastic when it's finished, a tad over half way at the moment. I've a sneaky feeling though, that when it's finished I might not be the fit 90 year old I was hoping to be.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> In 1976 I had a 3 year old and a 1 year old and I was trying to keep them cool. I hated that weather.
> 
> 2010 was so cold here In Wales and the snow was 2 or 3 feet deep. We couldn't get off the property for 3 weeks as the lane was cpmpletely blocked by snow.



Yes, we had a 4 year old, and a two year old, on holiday in a caravan, near Weston-Super-Mare. 4 year old developed measles, absolute nightmare....... the joys of parenthood


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> I feel like touching on a wide and limitless subject.... My own ignorance and prejudice. I grew up thinking of people in unflattering stereotypes which I've learned are always wrong. For example, I thought the Italian people were all vicious criminals, Asians only loved male children, Germans are Nazis, and the English are either red faced, sweaty, pompous bullies or dry humorless stiff upper lip types. I could go on but I'm sure I have disgraced myself enough. At the risk of maudlinity (is that a word?) I've come to enjoy this thread because it daily illustrates how wrong my pigeon holing people is. You all appear to be caring, intelligent people whose self deprecating humor and affection for each other, even those with perennially soiled drawers, is heartening. I also enjoy the idea that* although you are all UK citizens (I think) you also identify fairly strongly with the area you come from,* in the same way the Native Americans I've worked with are of course Native Americans, but more importantly Flatheads, Northern Arapaho, Cheyenne or whatever tribe they belong to. In their cases the tribe is secondary to the family. I wish more people in this country could learn these lessons and that I could learn them better....


'ere, I'm Yorkshire born n'bred!
Correct shade of blue for the Yorkshire Flag, Pantone 300.
Correct blue for the current Scottish Flag, Pantone 300. 
New UK passport colour, Pantone 300.
Correct shade of blue on United States of America Flag, Pantone 300.
You might see a pattern forming.

They'll not give us our County back, we'll get it back ourselves. Aye, an' more besides!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just been buzzed by 2 low flying Apaches.
> Came directly over our van at about 100ft.


Just there to enforce the social distancing rules. They're getting a "bit keen" of late on this.


----------



## pawl (9 Jul 2020)

Just noticed that Monkers has posted on Bike buying advice


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Just noticed that Monkers has posted on Bike buying advice


She was in here earlier.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

She was indeed in here earlier. Unfortunately, Thursday is the day I turn my Y fronts inside out to refresh them and it scared Harry off again.


----------



## pawl (9 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> She was in here earlier.





Oops.Just been catching up on the retirement thread so hadn’t noticed she was back.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> She was indeed in here earlier. Unfortunately, Thursday is the day I turn my Y fronts inside out to refresh them and it scared Harry off again.



Ok. I will bite. Why do you call her Harry?


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

PM incoming...


----------



## The Jogger (9 Jul 2020)

I've been away for a while, obviously I've missed something, I'll read back to try and catch up.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

The Jogger said:


> I've been away for a while, obviously I've missed something, I'll read back to try and catch up.


you missed...

Welshie and her sex change.

Lance O'Classic being arrested for lewd behaviour outside the nurses flats.

I voted Democrat by accident.

Monkers was abducted by aliens for sex experiments, but she's back now.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2020)

Well fancy that.


----------



## monkers (9 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> you missed...
> 
> Welshie and her sex change.
> 
> ...



Nurse: Drago's been hiding his medication in the plant pot again. 

Drago: are you ok Hun?


----------



## The Jogger (9 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> you missed...
> 
> Welshie and her sex change.
> 
> ...


Ah, is that all 😂😂


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2020)

The Jogger said:


> Ah, is that all 😂😂




No way. I have no wish to wear Y fronts like a certain person. (He also does some pretty disgusting thing's as well) that we really shouldn't mention AT ALL....EVER


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> PM incoming...


Isn't sending Boris pushing it?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2020)

Time for my cuppa and toast and feed 🐱


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2020)

@Dave7 if you are looking for more bedding the stock ALDI are offering on Thursday should be very good. I'm pretty sure I know the grower, it will come from Lancashire (gotta be good!!). There will be 3-4 plants per pot and at £1.79 it's a good deal. I would get there Thursday or Friday as the stock won't be properly cared for in store and once customers start pulling it about the quality will deteriorate quickly.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2020)

re the above - its just been pointed out to me on another thread today is Thursday. I'd forgotten!!!! Think I'd best go to bed............................


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 if you are looking for more bedding the stock ALDI are offering on Thursday should be very good. I'm pretty sure I know the grower, it will come from Lancashire (gotta be good!!). There will be 3-4 plants per pot and at £1.79 it's a good deal. I would get there Thursday or Friday as the stock won't be properly cared for in store and once customers start pulling it about the quality will deteriorate quickly.


Isn't Friday tomorrow, making today...


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Anyone watching Channel 4 at present, 21:00 hrs?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Isn't Friday tomorrow, making today...


Yeah, yeah I know..........keeping a grasp on reality is getting very hard. I know what I'm doing tomorrow but not necessarily what day it is! And you lot think I'm joking!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yeah, yeah I know..........keeping a grasp on reality is getting very hard. I know what I'm doing tomorrow but not necessarily what day it is!* And you lot think I'm joking! *


I didn't.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> God knows! I don't know what day it is half the time now. I am getting really fed up and agitated and want everything to go back to normal......if it ever can?


I saw this post earlier and meant to reply. I get this completely. I'm struggling with much of what is happening, losing track of what day it is and forgetting a lot - I'm not joking and it's not getting old. I am fed up some days and find it very, very difficult to get motivated. I know left to my own devices I probably wouldn't be riding half as much as I have been. Making a commitment to meet people has helped, have you tried this, not necessarily for a ride? I'm not someone who sits around doing nothing but there are days when I easily could and it is way out of character. I'm not agitated and feel I've got to grips with how I need to behave to protect myself but I do find it very hard to grasp how much has changed and that much of what we are experiencing today is what the future holds.

That sounds gloomy. On the plus side my best friend turned up out of the blue on Monday. The best present she could have given me and I'm still buzzing from it. So there are STILL good things happening.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> I didn't.


Good. Thanks.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2020)

I was only saying to MrsD, earlier today, that the last 4 months have had an almost Kafkaesque feel to them.
It's very odd trying to get back to normal.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anyone watching Channel 4 at present, 21:00 hrs?


Forget that - at 2200hrs its "The man with the 10 stone testicles". I kid ye not.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Forget that - at 2200hrs its "The man with the 10 stone testicles". I kid ye not.


That's the one. Should have checked the time was correct.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jul 2020)

I don’t have a normal to get back to. Everything’s on hold until this passes over.


----------



## The Jogger (9 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Forget that - at 2200hrs its "The man with the 10 stone testicles". I kid ye not.


Now you're just talking pure bollox 😬🤣


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Jul 2020)

Evening all ( that’s a blast from the past) . Glad monkers is back with us, I am new here but as others have said this is a really good online place to spend time. Everything in this thread is well mannered even when people are taking the piss. Lol . It’s a proper grown up place for grown up children lol lol . 
Anyway what a rubbish day it’s been again . I was so bored today I even got the turbo trainer out again for another 40 mins. That now means I have used it more in the last 3 days than in the last three years. Does this mean I have turned into some kind of masochist? Is this normal for cyclists ? Or am I on the road to hell and I will have to start reading fifty shades of grey as my only form of enjoyment? 😂😂


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2020)

I tried going to bed early but waste of time. Back up and made some hot milk and will browse for a while.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all ( that’s a blast from the past) . Glad monkers is back with us, I am new here but as others have said this is a really good online place to spend time. Everything in this thread is well mannered even when people are taking the piss. Lol . It’s a proper grown up place for grown up children lol lol .
> Anyway what a rubbish day it’s been again . I was so bored today I even got the turbo trainer out again for another 40 mins. That now means I have used it more in the last 3 days than in the last three years. Does this mean I have turned into some kind of masochist? Is this normal for cyclists ? Or am I on the road to hell and I will have to start reading fifty shades of grey as my only form of enjoyment? 😂😂


I admire anyone that can use these things. I absolutely detest exercising indoors. I have bought treadmills and exercise bikes that have ended up as clothes hangars so never again! It’s outdoors only for me.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa

Hopefully no bad dreams over what you've just been watching.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I tried going to bed early but waste of time. Back up and made some hot milk and will browse for a while.



Look on the bright side, in four hours you can post your getting up . In eight hours you can post you have been out for a little bimble that’s more miles than I do in a week and your having a lovely breakfast and are thinking of having a little 10 mile walk/jog/run in the afternoon . 
For the more sloth like people like me on this forum , you are our hero 😀❤️❤️


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I tried going to bed early but waste of time. Back up and made some hot milk and will browse for a while.


You got some half decent lights?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You got some half decent lights?


Yep, but was raining earlier and no doubt will be more showers so, no I don’t want to ride in the dark in the rain!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, but was raining earlier and no doubt will be more showers so, no I don’t want to ride in the dark in the rain!


Is it still raining now though.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is it still raining now though.


Think it’s off. Hard to see as the street light has been fused for a while now.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, but was raining earlier and no doubt will be more showers so, no I don’t want to ride in the dark in the rain!



The dark is where Mr Classic thrives


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Think it’s off. Hard to see as the street light has been fused for a while now.



Report it to your local council?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

172traindriver said:


> The dark is where Mr Classic thrives


Nowt wrong with the dark.
There's nothing there that isn't there when it's light.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2020)

172traindriver said:


> Report it to your local council?


Suppose I should. I did it the last time it went and they were there changing the bulb a couple of days later. I’ll do it tomorrow if I remember.


----------



## screenman (10 Jul 2020)

Morning all, wet and grey again, Pam is up and the vacuum is on full volume, she has a hair appointment at 12.30 so obviously had to be up and ready in time to get there.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2020)




----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Yippee, the local library is reopening. Libraries have changed a lot from the days of "Shush!" our library has parent and toddler nursery rhyme sessions, a weekly computer literacy session, a dementia group and also a "Knit and Natter" group which is referred to as " Bitch and Stitch" by Mrs Tenkay 😁

I'll be able to return my pre plague books at last.
First on the turbo trainer this morning so must crack on and get the coffee brewing🍵

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶‍♀️🏊‍♀️🚲🏃‍♂️🌞


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2020)

Morning. Eventually dozed off about 2am and awake again at 4 but just lay listening to the rain. It's almost off now so should get a walk after coffee.


----------



## FrankCrank (10 Jul 2020)

Morning all. Looks like it's gonna be mostly scorchio again today, midday and 34C. Morning walk followed by a cycle ride is going well. Followed that up with some running repairs on Crank towers, gotta keep those gremlins at bay. Time for a well earned cuppa.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2020)

Good morning slackers. Might be a nice day here today. A bit misty but I can see a yellow thing in the sky. I think if my memory Is right that its that rare phenomenon called the Sun. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2020)

Walkies! I'll be back


----------



## screenman (10 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning slackers. Might be a nice day here today. A bit misty but I can see a yellow thing in the sky. I think if my memory Is right that its that rare phenomenon called the Sun.
> 
> Stay safe folks.



Either that or you have spilt custard on your glasses.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2020)

I WAS trying to sleep but all this jabbering woke me up.....what is wrong with you people.
We also have a strange yellow shiny thing in the sky and no rain forcast.....how pleasant is that ?
I didn't get to Aldi yesterday, it was pouring down and tbh I just wasn't in the mood. However I will be there for 0745 this morning and hopefully there will be some decent bedding plants left.
Thanks for the heads up PaulSB......good to know where they come from.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Either that or you have spilt custard on your glasses.




That could be a possibility, but not at this hour of the morning.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jul 2020)

Hi


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2020)

I have risen!

Up at 0610hrs. Muttley walked. Cooler today, 11 Celsius. Sky is a little clearer buy it stil would surprise me not if it rained.


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks, bright and breezy this morning, I now have a line full of washing out, I left the sheets out overnight, no point in bringing them back in yesterday.


----------



## The Jogger (10 Jul 2020)

Morning all, great to see that shade of grey has gone when I opened the blinds. Coffee, walk and a cycle later in the day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jul 2020)

Morning all, raining here. Today the highlight of my social calendar, my once a fortnight trip to the supermarket. It is of course the only entry in my social calendar. I will sport my new tartan mask.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, wet and grey again, Pam is up and the vacuum is on full volume, *she has a hair appointment at 12.30* so obviously had to be up and ready in time to get there.



Mrs @BoldonLad had her first hairdressing appointment on Wednesday 15:00. I made absolutely sure she got there on time, the penalty for allowing/causing her to miss that appointment does not bare thinking about.

She returned in high spirits, hair done, and, updated on the last 3-4 months gossip from her hair-dresser. I did get an update, but, the only bit I recall is, he has a new partner, a woman, this time. Well variety is the spice of life, they say.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2020)

@Dave7 - I answered your post about bedding plants in DIY. I didn't want to rattle on but thought this might interest you and perhaps other gardeners in here.

The plants I listed are the traditional bedding plants and the core volume of every bedding plant grower's range. At the right time of year you will find them everywhere, shortages this year are a direct result of Covid-19 which hit just as growers reached peak production levels.

There are literally hundreds of other items we used to grow all of which were intended to increase sales by widening the range and extending the season. The current Aldi offering is a classic crop to extend the season. Offer exactly the same product as one offered in May but put 3-4 plants in a big pot so making it appear to be a different product. Nothing wrong with this and a very wide range of plants are grown this way for July sales.

The other major crop you will come across is termed Basket & Patio plants usually offered in 9cm, sometimes 10cm, pots. These are usually cutting raised items, bedding plants are seed raised, intended for use in hanging baskets, window boxes, patio planters etc.

If you want quality at affordable prices B&Q, Aldi, Tesco, Sainsbury and most major multiples are sourcing stock from the very best UK growers. I know who they are and I've supplied B&Q. It is though important to buy stock within 48 hours of it arriving in store. The store staff lack knowledge and interest to care for the product, customers scrabble through making their choice etc. It's easy with ALDI because it will be advertised in advance and every store will stock the product on the day, this isn't true for other multiples. I would be wary of purchasing from B&M, Home Bargains and Homebase.

I think you are within easy reach of Bents. If you want to use an independent garden centre Bents is a good choice but in their case you will pay through the nose, probably till it bleeds. This isn't true of all independent GCs and there are many very good ones.

Hilltop GC, Shilton near Coventry is one.......just thought I'd chuck that in for one of our number. The brothers who run this GC are top drawer and really care about what the do.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jul 2020)

Morning all fellow wheezers. 
Dog walking first off, then I'm cooking the full English brekkie .
MrsP is off to The other side of Swindon to see her best mate today, she has been suffering a bit through lockdown, furloughed with the probability of redundancy in October. She is not in a good place at the moment. So MrsP is going for the weekend to cheer her up.
So, it's me, the dog and the cats for a few days.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2020)

So that's bedding plants dealt with .

I was awake at 4.00 😢 Hope everyone is well and enjoying some decent weather. We have bright sunshine and some cloud. I suspect occasional showers are on the agenda.

Today is a walking day.........which means it must be Friday! 😀 I shall prepare picnic etc. shortly. We meet our walking buddies outside our back gate at 10.00. Mrs P will appear downstairs at 9.30ish.

Zoom quiz tonight.........we are in a virtual team with our walking buddies. It's crazy, they live next door but one and we do this over the web.


----------



## monkers (10 Jul 2020)

Good morning all. Sorry carcass dragged from its resting place and a delicious breakfast featuring Frank Cooper's and Yorkyshire tea is underway.

It's looking like an excellent day for a bimble - feeling excited. 💚

Looks like there was activity here after my bedtime last night - I'll try to catch up later.

Hope the head is not too delicate this morning @Drago - sounds like you had a good session last night.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2020)

Nice walk done and breakfast consumed.

Happened to glance down onto the lawn of a big house that's set lower than the road on my walk and a huge deer was having a kip on the grass. Nice set of antlers. Sadly I didn't have the phone with me for a pic. Was gone when I returned.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2020)

Morning all 
Yay! It's Fish Friday! 

Woke at 8am after a solid nights sleep. I was told that it's only possible if you have a clear conscience. 
Weather's picked up here in Lorna Doone valley and the forecast is looking good for the next week.
We're here for another couple of nights then moving on to a site near Frome for a week. 
Happy days.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Woke at 8am after a solid nights sleep. I was told that it's only possible if you have a clear conscience.


I've obviously been really bad then!


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've obviously been really bad then!


Or I lack a conscience.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 - I answered your post about bedding plants in DIY. I didn't want to rattle on but thought this might interest you and perhaps other gardeners in here.
> 
> The plants I listed are the traditional bedding plants and the core volume of every bedding plant grower's range. At the right time of year you will find them everywhere, shortages this year are a direct result of Covid-19 which hit just as growers reached peak production levels.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul.
Do you know a GC in Warrington called Woolston Nursery ? Its run by a mother and son who seem to know what they are talking about and have good quality stuff.


----------



## Venod (10 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've obviously been really bad then!



That was my first thoughts on reading that, the wife and I have smart watches the monitor your sleep, it has four, categories,
Duration
Regularity
Depth
Interruptions

The wife's are constantly all green, mine are 3 green 1 red, the red being depth, I never spend more than 30% of the night in a deep sleep, I sometimes get an orange for interruptions as getting up to go to the toilet is becoming more regular with age.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2020)

Aldi dash completed and back home for 0815.
Got the bedding plants I needed which includes a very nice lavender. We have a raised bed with a very nice Astilbe in the centre. I will put a lavender either side of it. TBH I should have had all these plants in but I have just not been up to it.
Ohhhh yes.......
The forcast is for "no rain"...... so why is it raining


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2020)

The sun is shining! See, it was worth sacrificing all those virgins!


----------



## pawl (10 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice walk done and breakfast consumed.
> 
> Happened to glance down onto the lawn of a big house that's set lower than the road on my walk and a huge deer was having a kip on the grass. Nice set of antlers. Sadly I didn't have the phone with me for a pic. Was gone when I returned.





Oh dear Sorry Mo couldn’t resist.👊🏽🙁🙁🙁


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Jul 2020)

Morning all. Weather looking a bit better today, at least it’s dry. Got some shopping to do this morning but the bike is definitely coming out this afternoon 😀😀😀


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2020)

I'm waiting for Mrs D's new iBone 281 to be delivered. If it comes early enough I'll have a bimble around the village on the pub bike.


----------



## GM (10 Jul 2020)

Morning all.... Sun shining here as well, a good day for filling the skip up, half full at the moment! that's the trouble with being a hoarder, sorting through some old boxes of nuts & bolts I found a load with Whitworth threads  must be at least 40 years since I last used a Whitworth bolt. 🌈


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2020)

Growing chilli peppers/sweet peppers/mini cucumbers.......lots of questioms .
Aldi have them on offer next week.
£3.49.
Brochure gives no clues.
Do I grow them inside or out?
Is it easy?
Is it worth it?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2020)

I have done a spot of housework........shock, horror! Welshie knows how infrequent an event that is for me!


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Aldi dash completed and back home for 0815.
> Got the bedding plants I needed which includes a very nice lavender. We have a raised bed with a very nice Astilbe in the centre. I will put a lavender either side of it. TBH I should have had all these plants in but I have just not been up to it.
> Ohhhh yes.......
> The forcast is for "no rain"...... so why is it raining




There was no rain in yesterday's forecast here yet it p****d down most of the day.


----------



## gavroche (10 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have done a spot of housework........shock, horror! Welshie knows how infrequent an event that is for me!


No 30 miles ride today then?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> No 30 miles ride today then?


Nope. Can't actually be bothered today. I'll get another walk later and hopefully get out on the bike first thing in the morning before the notion wears off.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Or I lack a conscience.


Here you go


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2020)

Been piddling down and strong wind all morning.
How can they get it so wrong ??


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have done a spot of housework........shock, horror! Welshie knows how infrequent an event that is for me!




Dam right I do. Good job I was sitting down you announced that little gem.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2020)

Very dark clouds here now. Forecast was no rain.


----------



## gavroche (10 Jul 2020)

I was full of good intentions this morning and planned to go on a ride to Bangor and back ( about 30 miles) but circumstances have proved different. My stepdaughter wants me to collect a chest of drawers this afternoon as it won't fit in her car so I will ride tomorrow instead. The plus side is that the weather will be better then and less windy than today.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2020)

I'm going to have beans on toast for lunch........exciting stuff!


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jul 2020)

A few days ago on the turbo trainer I did
13 miles in 00:49:43 and set the bench mark
later did it in 00:47:23
today I did it in 00:43:08
I'm getting good at this for an old fart


----------



## monkers (10 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm going to have beans on toast for lunch........exciting stuff!



Indeed ... I love beans on toast ... a real fave of mine. Without going into details, I once went for lunch with Suzi Quattro  (yes the actual) and we both chose beans on toast. There you go Mo, that's our rockstar lifestyle.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> A few days ago on the turbo trainer I did
> 13 miles in 00:49:43 and set the bench mark
> later did it in 00:47:23
> today I did it in 00:43:08
> I'm getting good at this for an old fart


You've put the fan on the back, getting a bit of extra help!


----------



## monkers (10 Jul 2020)

Danni and I had a really nice ride this morning. Sixteen miles covered, most would say pretty leisurely at an average of shy of 14mph and a top of 22. The wind felt a little stronger than the forecast, but the temperature was just right for riding without being encumbered by a jacket.


----------



## GM (10 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> Indeed ... I love beans on toast ... a real fave of mine. Without going into details, I once went for lunch with Suzi Quattro  (yes the actual) and we both chose beans on toast. There you go Mo, that's our rockstar lifestyle.




I've just had beans on as well, had it yesterday too. That's enough fiber for one week! Trying to think of a pun about Suzi Q and a can the can of beans, it'll come to me later!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2020)

WoW.... me, MrsD and her snake have just been to bed. Think we got about 90 minutes kip but it was (for me) deep.
MrsD is still there.
Many years since I had an afternoon kip. TBH it makes me feel groggy.....not sure it does much good.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> WoW.... me, MrsD and* her snake *have just been to bed. Think we got about 90 minutes kip but it was (for me) deep.
> MrsD is still there.
> Many years since I had an afternoon kip. TBH it makes me feel groggy.....not sure it does much good.


Boa constrictor, python or mamba?


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2020)

Just nearly spat my pint of Stag out.
Sitting in the bar of the Bottom Ship at Porlock Weir, two guys walk in. Both big chaps. One was about 6'9" shaven headed, broken nose, covered in tattoos and built like Tyson Fury.....he went to the bar to order.
'And what would sir like?' enquired the barmaid.
'A half of lager shandy, and I'll have a Pink Gin with Lemonade thankyou.'
You just never know, these days.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Boa constrictor, python or mamba?


Python today.
It evolves depending on my mood


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Python today.
> It evolves depending on my mood


King Cobra tomorrow, maybe.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> King Cobra tomorrow, maybe.


Tomorrow . I am 73. Please give me a few days to recuperate


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Tomorrow . I am 73. Please give me a few days to recuperate


Adder enough?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Adder enough?


For today, yes


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Python today.
> It evolves depending on my mood


A spitting cobra? The one eyed bed snake?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2020)

Just enjoyed our late lunch/early tea wat I did.
Indian style......
Cucumber raita
Spicey chopped onion
Mango chutney pappadums.
Main course........
Onion bargees
Veg samosas.
Can of San Miguel
I am pleasantly stuffed


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> A spitting cobra? The one eyed bed snake?


Thats the one


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Growing chilli peppers/sweet peppers/mini cucumbers.......lots of questioms .
> Aldi have them on offer next week.
> £3.49.
> Brochure gives no clues.
> ...


Chilli peppers (i.e. hot chilli's) are easy to grow and very rewarding in that you will be successful and actually get some chillis! You can grow them on a sunny window sill, in a conservatory, porch with good light etc. I grow these every other year as one plant gives me enough chillis to dry and store in various ways for two years. As it happens last night I found a jar of chillis I preserved in olive oil in 2018. Tasted a tiny bit of the oil and nearly blew my head off. I'm going to investigate the actual chillis later.

Sweet peppers are also easy but make large plants so are more suited to a greenhouse. They are slow to get going and prefer high temperatures which is another reason to use a greenhouse.

Cucumbers are, in my opinion, a waste of time and effort.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2020)

I drove along to the village of my birth for a walk and to give the car a run as it hasn't been used. Walked round a walk we played on as kids and that dad used to look after. Must remember and take some brasso and a cloth next time. The plaque on one of his bridges is looking a bit tarnished and sad.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2020)

What's all this snake business?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

Three inbound bogie's


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> What's all this snake business?




Don't ask


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jul 2020)

Opps wrong forum again  I'll post tomorrow


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't ask


Oh.......so I've got several days of not knowing what the hell is going on.........sounds like more lockdown to me.......😂😂😂


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't ask


Don't Asp, you'll never know.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> I've just had beans on as well, had it yesterday too. That's enough fiber for one week! Trying to think of a pun about Suzi Q and a can the can of beans, it'll come to me later!


Can the can?


----------



## screenman (10 Jul 2020)

The chimney breast is built and plaster boarded, hopefully the plasterer will turn up tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Can the can?


Can the can what?



Spoiler




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xYoogY-UGio


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Suppose I should. I did it the last time it went and they were there changing the bulb a couple of days later. I’ll do it tomorrow if I remember.



Did you report it today @Mo1959?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Eventually dozed off about 2am and awake again at 4 but just lay listening to the rain. It's almost off now so should get a walk after coffee.



Did the weather improve?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning slackers. Might be a nice day here today. A bit misty but I can see a yellow thing in the sky. I think if my memory Is right that its that rare phenomenon called the Sun.
> 
> Stay safe folks.



Sure about that?


----------



## Sterlo (10 Jul 2020)

Sterlo said:


> I've just had a quick look, it;s now over 300 and someone has started a petition to try and stop it.


A quick update, the people here are unbelievable
https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/news/hull-east-yorkshire-news/hull-bus-lanes-change-petition-4314785


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> That could be a possibility, but not at this hour of the morning.



Thought you would have still been in bed


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2020)

172traindriver said:


> Sure about that?




Just about


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've obviously been really bad then!



Like @welsh dragon


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> There was no rain in yesterday's forecast here yet it p****d down most of the day.



I thought the forecast was dry of the midlands today. No rain in Worcs


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam right I do. Good job I was sitting down you announced that little gem.



Your normal position


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Very dark clouds here now. Forecast was no rain.
> 
> View attachment 535093



Did it then?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> A spitting cobra? The one eyed bed snake?


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Three inbound bogie's
> View attachment 535156



Heading for @welsh dragon


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't ask



Dont say too much


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2020)

172traindriver said:


> Did you report it today @Mo1959?


Ooops.....forgot!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooops.....forgot!


Too busy doing something else?


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2020)

Cracking sunset over Dunkery Beacon this evening.
Gonna be a chilly night here in Doone valley.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Cracking sunset over Dunkery Beacon this evening.
> Gonna be a chilly night here in Doone valley.


Any sighting of the beast, or Lorna?


----------



## monkers (10 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Can the can?



As opposed to the Can Can, which as everbody knows was composed by Tintin.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> As opposed to the Can Can, which as everbody knows was composed by Tintin.


And his first dog Rin.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....76 was a standout year.
> We had a week on Anglesey in the April and 2 weeks in Cornwall later on.
> We were nearly black (can I say that?).
> 82 was also a good year.
> Cant really recall the 25 years ago one....95??


@SpokeyDokey should be able to name the village that became visible once more, as the water level went down.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2020)

Morning. Someone else must have reported the street lights that were fused as I see they are on this morning. 

I might have an early spin before what little enthusiasm wears off.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2020)

Ey up cockers. I've had a lay in this morning - 5.25 when I woke up.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2020)

Morning all, looking good out there today, I shall finish this coffee wait for another one then get up.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2020)

Ten years ago today I was in the middle of a cycle tour, still one of my favourites. Home >Arran >Kintyre >Lochgilphead >Oban >Barra >Stornoway >Ullapool >Inverness.

I was going to do LeJog. Mrs P persuaded me I should do something more interesting so I rode to the Outer Hebrides. She was right. I was meant to finish in Fort William but wimped out near Inverness. The weather conditions the day I rode Ullapool >Inverness were apparently highly unusual - 70 miles in to the teeth of a howling gale and torrential rain. In full winter gear I and all my kit were soaked and cold. Got the sleeper home from Inverness.

This photo was around 10.30pm as the ferry approached Castlebay on Barra. I still remember being blown away by the sight. The other is Castlebay harbour the following morning.


----------



## GM (11 Jul 2020)

Morning all... Happy birthday Dave7, have a good 'un! 

Nice photos Paul 

Up early to get cracking on with the brick laying, nice day for it.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2020)

Could cheerfully have stayed in bed this morning but got up for a 06.00 pee and decided to listen th Tony B SOTS.
I do believe I am feeling a bit better today. Legs are not like lead and the cold, shaky feeling is not there. Dare I hope?
Coffee has been drunk, dishwasher emptied. No particular plans. I think I will enjoy a chill day, read a book and watch footy on tv.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Happy birthday Dave7, have a good 'un!
> 
> Nice photos Paul
> 
> Up early to get cracking on with the brick laying, nice day for it.


Happy birthday ??


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Happy birthday ??



Fancy forgetting it was your birthday.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2020)

morning folks.


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2020)

I have risen!

And happy birthday!


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees and a happy birthday to Dave7, 

Mrs Tenkay and I wandered up to the pub yesterday evening, our first excursion since lockdown. I was only going to have a couple of pints of Corbel, this somehow ended up as four😯 so I'm feeling a bit vague at the moment. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚲🚶🏊🌞


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Fancy forgetting it was your birthday.


Have I woken up in a different universe ??


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jul 2020)

Morning all. Sunny but breezy here, will probably go for a walk.


----------



## monkers (11 Jul 2020)

Good morning all. Sorry carcass elevation sequence completed. 

Apparently I'm a 'retrieve driver' for the day. This means I have to sit in the camper on a remote hill top with a radio and a book waiting until I get a message from Danni that she has landed the paraglider somewhere in the depths of nowhere, then it's my apparent responsibility to find her which can be somewhere vaguely south of the starting point, up to about 100km away. I'm taking the bike though for short bimbles. My phone has now been loaded with geeky paraglider tracking apps and things I don't have a scooby about. Wish me luck eh. 

Happy Birthday to Dave, if it is your birthday that is. 🎂


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have I woken up in a different universe ??



Everyone, except you, seems to think it is your birthday 

Could it be a mix up with @dave r or @Dirk ? Alternatively, it is time for the Nursing Home


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning all. Sorry carcass elevation sequence completed.
> 
> Apparently I'm a 'retrieve driver' for the day. This means I have to sit in the camper on a remote hill top with a radio and a book waiting until I get a message from Danni that she has landed the *paraglider* somewhere in the depths of nowhere, then it's my apparent *responsibility to find her *which can be somewhere vaguely south of the starting point, up to about 100km away. I'm taking the bike though for short bimbles. My phone has now been loaded with geeky paraglider tracking apps and things I don't have a scooby about. Wish me luck eh.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Dave, if it is your birthday that is. 🎂



I have always wondered how people learn to paraglide. I mean, you can practice running along the ground with a big kite on your back, as many times as you like, but, sooner or later, you actually have to jump of a cliff, for the first time, then, you have to actually land again, for the first time. No, don't think I fancy that 

Puts a whole new meaning on "losing a friend", I suppose?


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Everyone, except you, seems to think it is your birthday
> 
> Could it be a mix up with @dave r or @Dirk ? Alternatively, it is time for the Nursing Home



Nowt to do with me squire! I'm not till December.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Glorious morning here in Doone land.
Off for a walk up to the top of Dunkery Beacon this morning. It's the highest point in Somerset and should have some spectacular views on a day like today.
Oh....and fancy forgetting your own birthday @Dave7


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Nowt to do with me squire! I'm not till December.


Mine is February


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2020)

Good morning peeps. The Sun is shining here and a cracking day is in store for us. Hoorah.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I have always wondered how people learn to paraglide. I mean, you can practice running along the ground with a big kite on your back, as many times as you like, but, sooner or later, you actually have to jump of a cliff, for the first time, then, you have to actually land again, for the first time. No, don't think I fancy that
> 
> Puts a whole new meaning on "losing a friend", I suppose?


Nor me.
I like to think there is a back up plan and to me there is nowt if something goes wrong there.
I have done parachuting.....enjoyed that....but you have a 2nd/backup chute if it goes wrong


----------



## GM (11 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Happy birthday ??




Ooops! Senior moment on my part, anyway everyday is your birthday!


----------



## monkers (11 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I have always wondered how people learn to paraglide. I mean, you can practice running along the ground with a big kite on your back, as many times as you like, but, sooner or later, you actually have to jump of a cliff, for the first time, then, you have to actually land again, for the first time. No, don't think I fancy that
> 
> Puts a whole new meaning on "losing a friend", I suppose?



The paraglider is only on your back for carrying it around. When flying It's attached to a harness which you sit in. There are tandem versions which can be used for learning, so that you can go up with a trained instructor - I'm not about to. Danni has been up in a tandem a couple of times, but both times after she was already a qualified solo pilot anyway. I think it looks very bold, but she has an air of nonchalance as she just steps off the cliff head at Beachy Head or wherever. I'm always more afraid that she is. I'll ask her to answer your questions one day when she has time, but she's busy packing the camper right now.

There have been some serious injuries involved. I had to retrive for Danni twice before, once to find her with a broken wrist when she got blown into the cliff face, and the second time when she broke her leg on landing. And she is one of the more risk-averse pilots!

Worse still we had a friend Bill who came round for dinner one evening and was killed the next day due to a 80ft fall in 'dirty air'. He has a memorial bench along the seafront not far from where we live. We often walk down there to say 'hi Billy'.

I wish Danni wouldn't do it, but it's her first love as it were, she is pretty obsessive about it.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2020)

Happy Birthday @Dave7 

Good Morning then and it is! Rained heavily through the night and then at 6.00 the promised very heavy rain arrived. For 8.00 the forecast is clear blue skies and we have them. Forecast is good for the rest of today. Heading out at 9.00 for a hilly 30 to Edgworth with a friend who sadly lives at the bottom of the first climb!!, A favourite route and I think we will chuck in a quick coffee and cake!!

Then it will be home, lunch, touch up the bathroom paint, rub down the radiator, cut grass. At 4.00pm the village sports and social club reopens. I'm on the first one hour stint behind the bar followed by three hours in front of the bar!! 

Have a nice day people.........................


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Ooops! Senior moment on my part, anyway everyday is your birthday!


In which case I had better say my Birthday wishes are an advance on next year's


----------



## monkers (11 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nor me.
> I like to think there is a back up plan and to me there is nowt if something goes wrong there.
> I have done parachuting.....enjoyed that....but you have a 2nd/backup chute if it goes wrong



Danni has a reserve chute too. The trouble is that every pilot is loathe to 'chuck it' and there are critical heights involved, meaning that there is a gap in its effectiveness between a recoverable height and the height at which it is effective. If trapped between that window, things are pretty hairy. I must stop talking as if I know what I'm talking about, I just pick up snippets you understand.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have I woken up in a different universe ??


In here that is always a strong possibility!!! 

Clearly we are all like sheep, one person says something and we all follow.......................


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> In here that is always a strong possibility!!!
> 
> Clearly we are all like sheep, one person says something and we all follow.......................



Baaah!


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2020)

Sawdust making.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2020)

I am back. 44 miles done. Breakfast will be extra good this morning! Might have toast as well as Weetabix


----------



## monkers (11 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I have always wondered how people learn to paraglide. I mean, you can practice running along the ground with a big kite on your back, as many times as you like, but, sooner or later, you actually have to jump of a cliff, for the first time, then, you have to actually land again, for the first time. No, don't think I fancy that
> Puts a whole new meaning on "losing a friend", I suppose?



@BoldonLad 

Here is a reply from Danni ...

Hi, yes you start by kiting the wing in a flat field & running around. Then they move you to a gentle slope to do bunny hops so you learn to launch & and land before you move to the top of a hill. If you are learning abroad that hill may become a big mountain :0. This is all done with an instructor telling you what to do via a radio. Cliffs come later. Cliff flying is smooth and easy but launching can be tricking so thats not for beginners.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jul 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. 44 miles done. Breakfast will be extra good this morning! Might have toast as well as Weetabix


MrsD says that is a bit late.
You need to shape yourself girl


----------



## monkers (11 Jul 2020)

We're off now - have a great day everyone. x


----------



## FrankCrank (11 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. 44 miles done. Breakfast will be extra good this morning! Might have toast as well as Weetabix


Blimey, that's a lot innit. I'd struggle to do half that. Mind you, some strong winds blew an old dead tree down here, so had a good workout clearing that lot away this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD says that is a bit late.
> You need to shape yourself girl


Late? I set out at 4.55am


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Late? I set out at 4.55am


MrsD says that too late.....you should have set out at 0300...... when she was getting up for a wee.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Late? I set out at 4.55am



Just missed the rush hour then.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Just missed the rush hour then.


First half was lovely and quiet but second it actually got surprisingly busy.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jul 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. 
Late on parade today. Met a few of the other escape committee members for an alfresco drink on our local fields. 
I over did it a bit, 5 bottles of ale later and only a packet of cheese biscuits to eat I am a bit sluggish this morning. 
Dog walking to be done and then a gentle ride this afternoon as the weather is very nice today.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have I woken up in a different universe ??


Have you woken up!


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have you woken up!



Do not confuse him, he still thinks it is not his birthday.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Do not confuse him, he still thinks it is not his birthday.


A little something extra in his cake then


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> @BoldonLad
> 
> Here is a reply from Danni ...
> 
> Hi, yes you start by kiting the wing in a flat field & running around. Then they move you to a gentle slope to do bunny hops so you learn to launch & and land before you move to the top of a hill. If you are learning abroad that hill may become a big mountain :0. This is all done with an instructor telling you what to do via a radio. Cliffs come later. Cliff flying is smooth and easy but launching can be tricking so thats not for beginners.



Thanks for that Danni, I think I will still opt out.

Yes, I know, I am a wimp...... but, I have to survived to 72, being a wimp


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees.
> Late on parade today. Met a few of the other escape committee members for an alfresco drink on our local fields.
> I over did it a bit, *5 bottles of ale later* and only a packet of cheese biscuits to eat I am a bit sluggish this morning.
> Dog walking to be done and then a gentle ride this afternoon as the weather is very nice today.



A couple of weeks ago, myself and my fellow drinking pals, met in one of their back gardens, (socially distanced of course), for a catch up.

We were each asked to bring our own drinks, nibbles to be provided.

I took a 12 pack of Pils Lager, on the rack of my folding bicycle.

Peddled home several hours later (to abuse from Mrs @BoldonLad), with no drinks left.

Next morning, I was feeling a little guilty, having drunk so much. Around lunch time. my pal turned up with two bottles of Pils Lager, which I had apparently left behind. It made me feel much better, that I had not drunk as much as I thought


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> @BoldonLad
> 
> Here is a reply from Danni ...
> 
> Hi, yes you start by kiting the wing in a flat field & running around. Then they move you to a gentle slope to do bunny hops so you learn to launch & and land before you move to the top of a hill. If you are learning abroad that hill may become a big mountain :0. This is all done with an instructor telling you what to do via a radio. Cliffs come later. Cliff flying is smooth and easy but launching can be tricking so thats not for beginners.



Have she ever flown in Oludeniz? that is off the scale.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2020)

The plasterer has not turned up, Lincolnshire trades people are the most unreliable in the whole of the world not just the UK, try and support the locals and you get this every single time, should have booked a non local.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> The plasterer has not turned up, Lincolnshire trades people are the most unreliable in the whole of the world not just the UK, try and support the locals and you get this every single time, *should have booked a non local*.


From Poland


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2020)

Thatcher's 'Haze'.
Does exactly what it says on the tin!* 


* After 5 pints.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2020)

Well that was good. We'd planned a favourite hilly ride to Edgworth but weather and wind suggested 35 miles and 3000 feet was not a good plan. Headed west instead to the flatlands intending to visit a favourite cafe which proved to be closed. "Never fear" said I "There's another we pass on the way home" while thinking to myself it's a bit of a dump.

So we arrived and it's been renovated. Great food, staff and atmosphere and the social distancing etc. absolutely bang on.

A great amble around for 55 miles at gentle average just over 15. Very happy.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Thatcher's 'Haze'.
> Does exactly what it says on the tin!*
> 
> 
> * After 5 pints.


Not superstitious by any chance?

Replying to "Dirk, post: 6066666"!!


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not superstitious by any chance?
> 
> Replying to "Dirk, post: 6066666"!!


My post count says #48508.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> My post count says #48508.


Amazing.
All those posts.... with only 3 likes and 25 reports


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jul 2020)

Back from a drive to distant lands, Peebles, a whole 20 miles away. Our first drive of over 5 miles since February. Enjoyed a favourite walk around the hill fort at Cademuir then back along the Tweed. By the time we got back the place had got pretty busy. It would have been nice to linger for an ice cream or cup of tea that’s not within my current comfort zone. Perhaps next time.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2020)

Apparently the roads are all heaving with traffic round here. Some farmers have been seen driving their tractors at 5 MPH in the middle of the road much to the annoyance of the brummy invaders who all feel that no local should be on the road when they grace us with their presence. 

The Brummies are not amused. Shame.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2020)

We've been in Stratford Upon Avon this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently the roads are all heaving with traffic round here. Some farmers have been seen driving their tractors at 5 MPH in the middle of the road much to the annoyance of the brummy invaders who all feel that no local should be on the road when they grace us with their presence.
> 
> The Brummies are not amused. Shame.



Stratford Upon Avon was very busy this afternoon, we got in this morning before it got going, then used the back way out to the A46 when we drove home and missed the worse of the traffic.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Stratford Upon Avon was very busy this afternoon, we got in this morning before it got going, then used the back way out to the A46 when we drove home and missed the worse of the traffic.




It's been decades since I went to Stratford.


----------



## monkers (11 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Have she ever flown in Oludeniz? that is off the scale.



Apparently that is a 'top to bottom' site - epic in it's own right, but not the best to launch from if one preferd cross country flying. On the other hand Argentina was pretty special.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2020)

6.7 mile walk done but way too busy for my liking. I enjoy my peace and quiet too much for that!


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> We've been in Stratford Upon Avon this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 535335



I thought you'd been Bard


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I thought you'd been Bard



Groan! The jokes don't get any better!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Groan! The jokes don't get any better!




What do you expect from the old farts on this thread. . (Women excluded) of course.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> My post count says #48508.


Post: 6066666


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I thought you'd been Bard


More a case of bringing home the Bacon.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Groan! The jokes don't get any better!


They've gone from bard to verse.....


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Post: 6066666
> View attachment 535340


I honestly don't think that I've posted over 6 million times on this forum.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> They've gone from bard to verse.....



Groan!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2020)

All this Shakespeare rubbish is much ado about nothing


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> All this Shakespeare rubbish is much ado about nothing


Yes, a comedy of errors from some!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> All this Shakespeare rubbish is much ado about nothing


Well, measure for measure as you like it(Dirk "Is this a dagger I see before me" prefers equal measures), alls well that ends well.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2020)

Never mind, at least tomorrow is the twelfth night!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Never mind, at least tomorrow is the twelfth night!


_"If music be the food of love, then play on"_


----------



## gavroche (11 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well that was good. We'd planned a favourite hilly ride to Edgworth but weather and wind suggested 35 miles and 3000 feet was not a good plan. Headed west instead to the flatlands intending to visit a favourite cafe which proved to be closed. "Never fear" said I "There's another we pass on the way home" while thinking to myself it's a bit of a dump.
> 
> So we arrived and it's been renovated. Great food, staff and atmosphere and the social distancing etc. absolutely bang on.
> 
> A great amble around for* 55 miles at gentle average just over 15*. Very happy.


I did 46 miles this afternoon with a hard average of 12mph. Legs are very tired now.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2020)

Alas poor what's his name, Barry, Fred, something like that.


----------



## pawl (11 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> All this Shakespeare rubbish is much ado about nothing




Didn’t he make fishing rods or was it reels?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Didn’t he make fishing rods or was it reels?


It would appear so
https://www.anglingdirect.co.uk/fishing-tackle/reels/shakespeare


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2020)

The plasterer turned up, £40 to plaster the new chimney breast next Saturday, if he turns up which I think he will then he will get twice that quote, I have seen his work and it is good but he does not know how to quote a job. In fact it might well be a ton because that is what I think the job is worth, I would not expect anybody to give up a Saturday morning for less.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jul 2020)

This thread has turned into a Midsummers night dream.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> All this Shakespeare rubbish is much ado about nothing


We needed a new awning for our caravan but we waited for the sales at the end of last year.
At the end of December, MrsD decided that 'Now is the winter of our discount tent'........


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> This thread has turned into a Midsummers night dream.


Said the merchant of Venice


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Didn’t he make fishing rods or was it reels?



See fishing rods


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> See fishing rods


Just reel em in


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jul 2020)

I have a lot of Shakespeare works


----------



## monkers (11 Jul 2020)

Evenin' all. I managed my retrieve driving stint this afternoon. It proved difficult with the signal often dropping out. It's surprisingly difficult to follow a paraglider by car even when using tracking devices - not being able to use a mobile on the go and the limited number of stopping places along the way.

Danni flew her paraglider from Combe Gibbet (near Newbury) a distance of 54km to Petersfield after losing height and landing safely. Another flier came down in the same spot.

This evening there was less good news, a good friend of Danni's had worse luck. He flew from a different site; following a difficult recovery after a crash on a hill in Hampshire, he is now in hospital with a suspected spinal injury.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jul 2020)

My first underage pub drinking was in Stratford, the famous Dirty Duck/Black Swan. I’m surprised my pals and I survived the ride home to Shirley up the A34 in the dark. But all’s well that ends well as they say...


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> My first underage pub drinking was in Stratford, the famous Dirty Duck/Black Swan. I’m surprised my pals and I survived the ride home to Shirley up the A34 in the dark. But all’s well that ends well as they say...


A pal of mine used to be the landlord at the Dirty Duck. He always pulled a good pint, just 'as you like it'.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2020)

Hitching up the wagon at 10.30 tomorrow morning and heading of to Frome for a week.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Hitching up the wagon at 10.30 tomorrow morning and heading of to Frome for a week.


Sithi

Keep an eye on the horizon!


----------



## 12boy (11 Jul 2020)

Having robbed my Surly of its SA3 speed wheel I put on a 16 tooth wheel and enjoyed the extra 10 gear inches from its usual 18 tooth. I enjoyed seeing a Wright Bros bike at the Smithsonian acwhile back and although the Surly doesn't have wood wheels nor spoon brakes and other old time stuff, they are set up the same, mostly,sort of path racery. Only 27C when I got back, so wasn't too hot.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> Having robbed my Surly of its SA3 speed wheel I put on a 16 tooth wheel and enjoyed the extra 10 gear inches from its usual 18 tooth. I enjoyed seeing a Wright Bros bike at the Smithsonian acwhile back and although the Surly doesn't have wood wheels nor spoon brakes and other old time stuff, they are set up the same, mostly,sort of path racery. Only 27C when I got back, so wasn't too hot.


What's the age of the bike pictured?


----------



## monkers (12 Jul 2020)

Good morning all. Sorry carcass elevation sequence complete. Kettle is on.


----------



## screenman (12 Jul 2020)

Morning all, glorious morning out there today a bike ride later for sure.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2020)

Good morning, looks like a glorious day ahead of us. A decent sleep last night so feeling pretty chipper this morning.

My three lads are home for a belated birthday BBQ. Should have been last Sunday but weather forced us to postpone. We can't get seven people socially distanced in our little cottage without giving them a room each so moving indoors wasn't an option!

Heading out for a ride at 8.00. At 50 miles and 3300 feet I suspect this will be challenging. I haven't ridden with this group of guys in months so I'll be interested to see how I get on. It will be pacey and includes at least one, possibly two, brutal climbs. 😢

On yesterday's ride I saw a disappointing sight. A group of nine riders congregated on a road junction out of a small local lane on to a main road. This was clearly a meet up. Not only were they nine in number they blocked the junction entirely to the extent they had to move to let us two cyclists through. I didn't say thank you and muttered instead. A little further on we saw another four who I think were looking to join up. Very disappointed to see this behaviour from local riders.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2020)

Good morning. Looks like a fab day for us as well. The Sun is shining for a change.


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> The plasterer turned up, £40 to plaster the new chimney breast next Saturday, if he turns up which I think he will then he will get twice that quote, I have seen his work and it is good but he does not know how to quote a job. In fact it might well be a ton because that is what I think the job is worth, I would not expect anybody to give up a Saturday morning for less.


Blinkin eck.......at those rates, any jobs you want doing I'm your man.
I may send my assistant (MrsD) though . Cash up feont of course.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Seeing @monkers message about her hang gliding friend Danni launching from Coombe Gibbet reminded me that there used to be a cross country race from Coombe Gibbet to Overton. 
I remember waiting at the top of the hill for the race to start while gazing in awe at people circling above on hang gliders. 
Never get me up in one due to my fear of heights but it looks great fun. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏊🚶🚲🏃‍♂️🌞


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> Evenin' all. I managed my retrieve driving stint this afternoon. It proved difficult with the signal often dropping out. It's surprisingly difficult to follow a paraglider by car even when using tracking devices - not being able to use a mobile on the go and the limited number of stopping places along the way.
> 
> Danni flew her paraglider from Combe Gibbet (near Newbury) a distance of 54km to Petersfield after losing height and landing safely. Another flier came down in the same spot.
> 
> This evening there was less good news, a good friend of Danni's had worse luck. He flew from a different site; following a difficult recovery after a crash on a hill in Hampshire, he is now in hospital with a suspected spinal injury.


As I said previously.......I like the idea but doing something like that with no backup .
Even with scuba diving we had a 2nd DV (mouth piece) and a pony (mini tank with its own mouth piece).


----------



## screenman (12 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Blinkin eck.......at those rates, any jobs you want doing I'm your man.
> I may send my assistant (MrsD) though . Cash up feont of course.



Do you take Paypal.


----------



## FrankCrank (12 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> Evenin' all. I managed my retrieve driving stint this afternoon. It proved difficult with the signal often dropping out. It's surprisingly difficult to follow a paraglider by car even when using tracking devices - not being able to use a mobile on the go and the limited number of stopping places along the way.
> 
> Danni flew her paraglider from Combe Gibbet (near Newbury) a distance of 54km to Petersfield after losing height and landing safely. Another flier came down in the same spot.
> 
> This evening there was less good news, a good friend of Danni's had worse luck. He flew from a different site; following a difficult recovery after a crash on a hill in Hampshire, he is now in hospital with a suspected spinal injury.


Did a hang-gliding course at Combe Gibbet back in the mid eighties. Don't think paragliding had been invented back then, and those gliders were non too easy to lug back up the hill. If you got good at it you could top land, but never got to that stage. Good to know the location is still being used


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning, looks like a glorious day ahead of us. A decent sleep last night so feeling pretty chipper this morning.
> 
> My three lads are home for a belated birthday BBQ. Should have been last Sunday but weather forced us to postpone. We can't get seven people socially distanced in our little cottage without giving them a room each so moving indoors wasn't an option!
> 
> ...


And they wonder why cyclists have a bad name.
One of my Cheshire rides** is through some lovely countryside but I often see groups of 10-15 ridin 3 abreast..... blocking all the traffic behind them. So selfish.
**its months since I did it


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Do you take Paypal.


I take anything. Paypal, gold bars, Krugerrands.......so long as its up front


----------



## screenman (12 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I take anything. Paypal, gold bars, Krugerrands.......so long as its up front



I shall consider your generous offer, on second thoughts I did tell the guy he has got the job so maybe the next chimney breast I build I will let you quote for.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Looking good out there today.
Having a lie in and a couple of cuppas before we pack up.
We've had a nice week here on Exmoor and it's been good to give the van a run out off grid. At least we've got back into the swing of things and all systems on the van are working OK. I did a full service on the van in early March, but you never know with these things. I wonder how many people hitched up their caravans this week, after having not used them since last year, only to have problems when towing or when on site.
It worries me how little care a lot of folk take.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2020)

Morning all, nice and sunny outside. 
Out with muttley shortly and the probably out on the bike.


----------



## monkers (12 Jul 2020)

Just an update. News on Danni's paragliding friend. He fell about 50 feet which, as I commented on yesterday, is in the danger window for reserve chute effectiveness - too low for chute to open and brake the fall, and too high not to hurt or kill yourself.

His spinal injury is not severe, but his left arm was wrenched from the socket and the tendons torn from the bone. Apparently he will need two operations the first of which will be later today.

Danni out flying again today, though coastal flying instead at Barton-on-Sea. I worry about that as the flying height tends to be in the reserve chute ineffectiveness zone; it's safer to be 500 feet up and have a problem than be at 50 it seems.

I shall stay local, have a bimble and maybe attempt a few fast lengths of Henry Cort Way (it's a smooth, arrow straight two mile bus and cycle route only - no cars, no pedestrians).


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jul 2020)

Back again, I've just remembered that the Coombe Gibbet to Overton took you across Watership Down, at least I think it did, or is it a kind of a dream... 🐇🐇🐇


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2020)

Early tootle on the hybrid done. I enjoy an early Sunday spin. Things are well back to normal now though. The south side of Loch Earn is mobbed with campers and anglers now.

That's 180 miles for the week which is good considering my back has been niggling.


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Early tootle on the hybrid done. I enjoy an early Sunday spin. Things are well back to normal now though. The south side of Loch Earn is mobbed with campers and anglers now.
> 
> That's 180 miles for the week which is good considering my back has been niggling.
> 
> View attachment 535423



Well done, thats about a 100 miles more than I've done this week.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Well done, thats about a 100 miles more than I've done this week.


I find I kind of have week about of doing a longer one then not so much the following. A lot depends on the weather too I suppose. It's not been too bad a week.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jul 2020)




----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I find I kind of have week about of doing a longer one then not so much the following. A lot depends on the weather too I suppose. It's not been too bad a week.



Its the weather that cut my mileage last week, most weeks I'll manage around 100 miles, this week I'm going to be busy and it looks like Monday is going to be the only day I'll have time to ride.


----------



## monkers (12 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Back again, I've just remembered that the Coombe Gibbet to Overton took you across Watership Down, at least I think it did, or is it a kind of a dream... 🐇🐇🐇



I had no idea! But it's real! What were you hoping to find there Kev? Some Bunnies? This kind of dream?


----------



## gavroche (12 Jul 2020)

Good morming. Je suis leve, just finished my breakfast and about to do a Google Duo call to my son in Taiwan, then I will take Molly to the beach so she can have a good run, chasing a tennis ball. Weather looks good I must say and I am on recovery mode after yesterday's long ride, my longest so far this year. Grass to cut and a couple of things to put up on the wall too and possibly more painting the fence as my wife bought two new tins of paint yesterday and left them where they can't be ignored. 
We had our weekly family quiz on Zoom last night and I was the quiz master. Something was mentioned about a bbq tonight at my stepson's house if I help him with some diy he is struggling with in his garden but I am waiting confirmation of this.
My stepdaugher, who lives in Devon, said that the M5 was saturated with tourists heading West and the pubs were at full capacity! I can see a second wave of the virus coming shortly as people are so foolish and shortsighted. 
Have a good day every one.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jul 2020)

Morning all, light clouds and and just a light breeze so far.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> I had no idea! But it's real! What were you hoping to find there Kev? Some Bunnies? This kind of dream?
> 
> View attachment 535424


I wish Monkers, it was more my attempt to give you all an earworm 😁

Is it a kind of dream
Floating out on the tide
Following the river of death downstream
Oh, is it a dream?
.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2020)

They do have Brighteyes though 😉


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jul 2020)

Just ordered some more bread flour as I was running out 20Kg should last me a while as I think we are in for a second wave  and another big lockdown.....if I'm wrong it won't go to waste as I make a loaf every 5 days


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> I had no idea! But it's real! What were you hoping to find there Kev? Some Bunnies? This kind of dream?
> 
> View attachment 535424



Is that Japanese manga?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2020)

I have decided to try and quit caffeine to see if I can get more than a couple of hours sleep per night. No doubt I will be plagued by more headaches for several days but I will give it a go. Just ordered more Barleycup online as I enjoy it for a hot drink. You’ll need to excuse me if I get crabbit!


----------



## monkers (12 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Is that Japanese manga?



I'm not familiar with the term. I just googled for a bunny girl image for humour, but I didn't want anything too racey.


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> I'm not familiar with the term. I just googled for a bunny girl image for humour, but I didn't want anything too racey.



https://www.worldatlas.com/what-is-japanese-manga.html


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have decided to try and quit caffeine to see if I can get more than a couple of hours sleep per night. No doubt I will be plagued by more headaches for several days but I will give it a go. Just ordered more Barleycup online as I enjoy it for a hot drink. You’ll need to excuse me if I get crabbit!



Many years ago I did a little experiment when training for an event. 
At the time it was possible to be disqualified from a race if the levels of caffeine in your blood were above a certain level. Caffeine being a stimulant it was thought that it may give an unfair advantage. 
I abstained from coffee and anything else that contained caffeine for six weeks prior to the race. I did get one or two headaches at first, and found my sleep was disturbed. This only lasted a few days. I made sure that i was drinking plenty of water as I'd get dehydration headaches from time to time as well. 
About 2/3 of the way through the race I was feeling particularly mentally and physically fatigued. I asked one of the race support crew if I could have a strong black coffee, I drank it down and the effect was astonishing. I became mentally more alert and the constant fatigue seemed to fall away. I pushed on feeling refreshed for a while and then later as the fatigue started to creep back in I drank another strong coffee. Alas, the effect was much diminished and that "jolt" of energy I'd experienced after the first cup wasn't repeated. 
It does go to show what a powerful stimulant caffeine can be. ☕☕


----------



## GM (12 Jul 2020)

Morning all...... Wow that was the best sleep I've had for a long while. Wifey woke me up with a nice cup of tea at 10.30. We've got our daughter staying overnight, so I've been promoted to the box room. After yesterday's slog I didn't finish until 8.30pm, aching all over, nice hot shower soon put things right. A few light domestic jobs to do and maybe a bike ride with daughter later. Suppose I'd better get up then! 🌈


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2020)

Good afternoon peeps. Been out and about on my bike. After pumping my new tyre up
. No idea why it went flat. 12.5 miles for me. Loads of traffic about. I think everyone that owns a motorbike in England is in Wales today.
















I live behind the hills in the above photo.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jul 2020)

Only 17.3 miles for me on my trike  I'm sure Mo has two magnets on her front wheel for her computer


----------



## gavroche (12 Jul 2020)

BBQ been confirmed for tonight provided I give him some guidance/help for his garden plan.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Only 17.3 miles for me on my trike  I'm sure Mo has two magnets on her front wheel for her computer


Cheeky beggar! See, you can even see where I went!


----------



## gavroche (12 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Cheeky beggar! See, you can even see where I went!
> 
> View attachment 535463


Where you live looks just as nice as where I live in North Wales. Plenty of good scenery on the door step even with all those hills to climb.


----------



## 12boy (12 Jul 2020)

Classic 33 the Steamroler is an 04 but I bought the bare frame in 06, I believe. If interested, it has Dimension cartridge hubs, Sun R18 rims, a Velo Orange cartridge, headset, stem and narrow leather saddle, Shimano cartridge get bottom bracket, Tiagra brakes, Sugino RD crankarms and Sugino chain ring, Somafab moustache bars with cloth tape and twine, shellacked, DiaCompe brakes and 3 sets of wheels. That is so I can change tires, and gearing without pulling the tires off. Just realized its 16 years old, and although I've ridden it tens of thousands of miles, in temps from -18 C to 40C in many different configurations, it is as good as new except for the odd scrape here and there. Studded snow tires, slicks, cyclocross tires, fixed, 3 speed, single speed, its all been good. Obviously nothing like the jazzy carbon and Al bikes many on this thread ride, but it and my Brompton are far and away my favorites ever. I could probably take it apart and reassemble that Steamroller with my eyes closed and I know I've done it without the aid of any leetle grey cells whatsoever. When you've ridden a bike so long its really more like wearing a comfortable old pair of shoes than actually riding it. I am sure I'll have it until I die, hopefully not while riding it. Prolly more than you wanted to know. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jul 2020)

Just returned from a wander around the locality with Mrs Tenkay who wanted to "get her steps in"
We could hear the strains of music in the distance, gradually getting louder as we approached a corner. The music was coming from the grounds of a relatively new care home facility. Looking through the landscaped gardens we could see and hear a live performer ( with jacket cuffs turned up a la Johnny Hallyday) belting out " Sweet Caroline" to a group of about 20 seated ladies and gents who were engaged in what appeared to " chairobics"
What struck home a bit was that the music is tailored to suit the audience and I was singing along in my head as we walked past...
Having said all that one of our acquaintances is a wine merchant and I've seen his van delivering supplies there on several occasions 🍷🍷


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Where you live looks just as nice as where I live in North Wales. Plenty of good scenery on the door step even with all those hills to climb.


Yes, when I holidayed in North Wales I thought it was very similar.

Afternoon walk done but mobbed again. The car park was overflowing. Cars up on the grass and some just parked in the road making it quite narrow. Thankfully the bulk of them were in the park rather than on the walk.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, when I holidayed in North Wales I thought it was very similar.
> 
> Afternoon walk done but mobbed again. The car park was overflowing. Cars up on the grass and some just parked in the road making it quite narrow. Thankfully the bulk of them were in the park rather than on the walk.



It can get quite busy around here too Mo, even making the national news a few weeks back.
The local population tend to know some lovely places to go and also where to avoid when the grockles arrive ( not being judgemental, I class myself as a grockle when visiting other places)
I expect it must be the same in your neck of the woods


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jul 2020)

Back from a 55 mile ride around West Lothian with Mrs F. Very pleasant, 19 degrees, sunny/light cloud, tailwind home.


----------



## GM (12 Jul 2020)

Definitely a 🎵 Lazy Sunday afternoona 🎵....


----------



## GM (12 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Early tootle on the hybrid done. I enjoy an early Sunday spin. Things are well back to normal now though. The south side of Loch Earn is mobbed with campers and anglers now.
> 
> That's 180 miles for the week which is good considering my back has been niggling.
> 
> View attachment 535423




That's exactly 170 miles more than what I did last week! .... Another nice photo Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2020)

Soon be time for Countryfile. We shall see what the weather for the week ahead is likely to be. My barometer has gone back a bit today. Might be a few showers for us tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Soon be time for Countryfile. We shall see what the weather for the week ahead is likely to be. *My barometer has gone back a bit today.* Might be a few showers for us tomorrow.


New battery time or wind it up.


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## FrankCrank (13 Jul 2020)

On this morning's walk, met another expat here, from Sweden. His English is very good, and we always have a good 'ol chat about stuff. He saw the piece of plastic pipe I had, and I explained it was to ward off any less than friendly canines. He too has had issues, and like me been bitten on occasion. We then got onto poisonous snakes, monitor lizards, etc, - luckily no bites from them so far. He said he once got bitten by a rabbit - now that must take some doing


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jul 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2020)

Morning. Wee bit gloomy here. Not sure if it's going to rain or if it's just a bit of mist and low cloud that will clear. Just a walk this morning. Nearly said after my coffee, but it's after my Barleycup!  First night with no coffee during the day and no difference in sleep but it takes time to clear your system I think.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2020)

I have risen!

A bright start here, but will it remain that way?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2020)

Cooeee. It rained at 4 an this morning for about 15 minutes. Looks a bit bleh at the moment.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## screenman (13 Jul 2020)

Morning all, nearly forgot to click in.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jul 2020)

Morning all, dry and breezy here. Another packed engagement calendar today. I wish.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jul 2020)

Good morning. Damp and grey here with light drizzle earlier. Brightening up now.

Slept through till 6.45 for unknown reason, I was nackered last night.

We were trying to get the Monday Meander gang back together. Three have dropped out because of the weather which leaves two of us. I'm going to the meet point out of sheer devilment and to make the point we used to ride on these days and need to get going again!!!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jul 2020)

Oh forgot to mention it looks touch and go for Blackburn to be in local lockdown. I think we are OK, Blackburn area dialling code, Preston postal code and +/-5 miles from town centre.

I'm not surprised. All the socio-economic influences and factors are there. It just needed for them to line up in a row. A couple of times during lockdown I rode through and you wouldn't have known a thong was happening.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
Warm and sunny this morning. 

A little sore after going for a run yesterday, it was only about 7k but I've been nursing a hamstring /glute injury for a while so I took it really tentatively. 
Just on my second cup of coffee ( sorry Mo) then it's on the turbo trainer. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🌞🏃‍♂️🚲🚶🏊


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I rode through and you wouldn't have known a thong was happening.


No bloomers though?


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Looking good out there.
Off to Nunney Castle this morning for a nose around.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No bloomers though?


I've always been a bit of a minimalist........


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2020)

There's been a young heron on the trail the last few days. It seems totally confused and a bit lost. I was worried it might be injured so walked up to it quickly to get it to fly, which it did down to the river's edge so it seems ok physically. If it goes back up and sits on the path again I am worried that a big dog might get it as it seems a bit reluctant to move.


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2020)

Morning all, 
Already been out with the dog and now settling down for breakfast. 
Out for a pootle on the bike later on.


----------



## GM (13 Jul 2020)

Morning all.....Another day in paradise! 🌈


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

Best laid plans etc. 
We went to bed with a decent forcast and plans to be out at 0930 for a good walk.
Got up to find its raining Forcast is now for heavy rain in the next hour and steady rain on and off all day.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> On this morning's walk, met another expat here, from Sweden. He said he once got bitten by a rabbit - now that must take some doing


Apparently there are many people who have had parts of fingers bitten off by pet rabbits......their teeth are very sharp.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No bloomers though?


You beat me to it Mo.


----------



## monkers (13 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No bloomers though?



He has a thing for Freudian slips - though you won't catch me wearing one.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've always been a bit of a minimalist........


I have this terrible vision of you riding through Blackburn wearing a thong.
I feel ill


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> He has a thing for Freudian slips - though you won't catch me wearing one.


You are not saying you dont wear one......just that we wont catch you wearing it.
Reminds me. Last year, just joking, I told the girl behind the bar at the golf club that I was wearing one of MrsDs thongs and it was not comfortable.
How did I know she would believe me. Next thing it was the talk of the club


----------



## monkers (13 Jul 2020)

Good morning all. I can't say I slept well, got up in the night and just whiled the time away looking at bike porn. Those De Rosas sure look gorgeous. My Trek sure looks so boring in matt black in comparison - so I polished it up with baby oil! It's given it a nicer sheen. 

Any way all this talk of bum flossers- sorry thongs - before breakfast is a bit too much for my sensibilities. I note the men are talking about bunnies again; are they just trying to get me to post another bunny picture? I reckon they are!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning all. I can't say I slept well, got up in the night and just whiled the time away looking at bike porn. Those De Rosas sure look gorgeous. My Trek sure looks so boring in matt black in comparison - so I polished it up with baby oil! It's given it a nicer sheen.
> 
> Any way all this talk of bum flossers- sorry thongs - before breakfast is a bit too much for my sensibilities. I note the men are talking about bunnies again; are they just trying to get me to post another bunny picture? I reckon they are!


Photos of your bunny? Is that a new word for it ?
There was an 'expert' on the radio some time ago. He said people have to realise rabbits are not pets.


----------



## monkers (13 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Photos of your bunny? Is that a new word for it ?
> There was an 'expert' on the radio some time ago. He said people have to realise rabbits are not pets.



erm ... the Urban Dictionary gives a rather different definition.



Spoiler



bunny
an often young, but not exclusively, male who's so inexperienced or so underendowed that his thrusting pace during sexual intercourse mimics that of a rabbit's during intercourse



But that's not what I meant either.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> erm ... the Urban Dictionary gives a rather different definition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey..... that is definitely a new one on me


----------



## monkers (13 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey..... that is definitely a new one on me



Gives Buck Rogers a whole new reputation.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning all. I can't say I slept well, got up in the night and just whiled the time away looking at...


...the Y front models in your Grattan catalogue?

Morning Harry


----------



## gavroche (13 Jul 2020)

Salut tout le monde. Up early today ( 8.15 ) and having my breakfast before taking Molly out for a walk. The weather is rather dull and grey so far and I am having my hair cut later on, first time since last March!! Apart from that, nothing special planned.


----------



## monkers (13 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> ...the Y front models in your Grattan catalogue?
> 
> Morning Harry



Talking of Freudian slippers ... good morning Drago. Dreaming of women with male sounding names again are you?


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2020)

Well, one likes to cover all bases!


----------



## monkers (13 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Well, one likes to cover all bases!



Get yourself a nice little job as a chambermaid then lad!


----------



## derrick (13 Jul 2020)

Tea drunk, time to get up.👍


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning all. I can't say I slept well, got up in the night and just whiled the time away looking at bike porn. Those De Rosas sure look gorgeous. My Trek sure looks so boring in matt black in comparison - so *I polished it up with baby oil! It's given it a nicer sheen*.
> 
> Any way all this talk of bum flossers- sorry thongs - before breakfast is a bit too much for my sensibilities. *I note the men are talking about bunnies* again; are they just trying to get me to post another bunny picture? I reckon they are!



Is this sort of talk good for our blood pressure?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh forgot to mention it looks touch and go for Blackburn to be in local lockdown. I think we are OK, Blackburn area dialling code, Preston postal code and +/-5 miles from town centre.
> 
> I'm not surprised. All the socio-economic influences and factors are there. It just needed for them to line up in a row. *A couple of times during lockdown I rode through and you wouldn't have known a thong was happening.*


Is that a good thing or a bad thing though.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have this terrible vision of you riding through Blackburn wearing a thong.
> I feel ill


That's nowt, I ridden through York wearing nothing.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's nowt, I ridden through York wearing nothing.


Do you mind. I have just had my breakfast.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Is this sort of talk good for our blood pressure?




Probably not, but I don't care.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2020)

I'm sat in the Sandwich Delli in Wellesbourne with a toasted teacake and a coffee, its been a hard ride down into a stiff breeze and a tad damp in places, I've ridden through several showers.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's nowt, I ridden through York wearing nothing.


I've ridden through Southampton wearing only a smile and have the photos to prove it


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've ridden through Southampton wearing only a smile and have the photos to prove it


There's photographic evidence, just I don't have them.


----------



## monkers (13 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's photographic evidence, just I don't have them.



But who needs a picture of a man smiling?  Can't we agree to leave that one there?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> But who needs a picture of a man smiling?  Can't we agree to leave that one there?


I was referring to myself, not Numbnuts.

Edited to ask, "How did you know I was smiling?"


----------



## monkers (13 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> I was referring to myself, not Numbnuts.



Phew 😊


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> Phew 😊


Just the question remains...


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2020)

The 2 girls along the road are in France and Switzerland with their motorhome and bikes doing some of the well known climbs. I see Maddy has put an effort in on one of the short, sharp ones and is 5th woman. I am impressed!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The 2 girls along the road are in France and Switzerland with their motorhome and bikes doing some of the well known climbs. I see Maddy has put an effort in on one of the short, sharp ones and is 5th woman. I am impressed!
> View attachment 535709


If you are impressed then they must be good.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jul 2020)

I see you lot are feeling particularly daft today.........

Brightening up I told my pals. Four wimped out, one turned out, 38 wet and soggy miles later I returned home.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I see you lot are feeling particularly daft today.........
> 
> Brightening up I told my pals. Four wimped out, one turned out, 38 wet and soggy miles later I returned home.


38 miles on a pleasant warm day I can do.
Wet and soggy I don't do.


----------



## GM (13 Jul 2020)

Out over the park this morning with Alan 🐶, it was a sheer delight watching and him and a greyhound playing chase. Alan certainly gave him a run for his money. I think we should have called him Bruce instead of Alan, he's definitely born to run! 

A bit of gardening this afternoon as it's a very pleasant 21 degrees. ☀


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2020)

I got back about an hour ago with 53 miles in the legs, the ride home was a lot better than the ride out, it was a lot easier, mostly dry and I saw the sun for a while. I reckon Balsall Common has had its own personal rain cloud today, the first shower I encountered on the way out was at Balsall Common, the only shower on the way back was at Balsall Common. Anyway it turned out to be a pleasant morning out on the bike.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I got back about an hour ago with 53 miles in the legs, the ride home was a lot better than the ride out, it was a lot easier, mostly dry and I saw the sun for a while. I reckon Balsall Common has had its own personal rain cloud today, the first shower I encountered on the way out was at Balsall Common, the only shower on the way back was at Balsall Common. Anyway it turned out to be a pleasant morning out on the bike.


Dave.......in normal spring/summer.....how many days a week and what distances do you average ?


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dave.......in normal spring/summer.....how many days a week and what distances do you average ?



If I have time, it's usually 2 rides a week 50 -60 miles a ride, around a 100 miles a week most weeks, and thats all year round.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jul 2020)

Only a short ride today as I've only got one magnet on my wheel, but I see you can buy them on ebay may have to invest in a few to try and get up to Mo's stranded


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Only a short ride today as I've only got one magnet on my wheel, but I see you can buy them on ebay may have to invest in a few to try and get up to Mo's stranded


Just make certain you fit them all the correct way round, otherwise you may find you've "gone backwards".


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> If I have time, it's usually 2 rides a week 50 -60 miles a ride, around a 100 miles a week most weeks, and thats all year round.


Do you not bother with shorter rides?
I enjoy 20-25 milers. After that it becomes hard work.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do you not bother with shorter rides?
> I enjoy 20-25 milers. After that it becomes hard work.



I'll usually do a shorter ride if I've not got time for a longer ride, rides often start to become hard work somewhere between 60 and 70 miles, or if the weather is bad. I haven't done a 100 mile ride since 2014, if I could find the time I'd like to do another one.


----------



## 12boy (13 Jul 2020)

The story of telling a bar maid about the thong reminds me.......Wyomingites have a rep for appreciating the beauty of young ewes and there are many jokes about this. For some reason I was ordered to represent management in a fairly stupid negotiation regarding the award process and our region had just got a new labor specialiust from headquarters in Baltimore who had never been more than 50 miles from Baltimore and was definitely an east coast city boy. Any way, one day I asked him if he knew why we in Wyoming only wore button fly Levis. He did not. When I explained it was because because the sheep could hear a zipper slide a mile away, he got a look of horror on his face and sat as far away for the rest of the negotiation and every subsequent one as well. I actually do like young sheep, but mostly in gyros or with mint jelly.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> The story of telling a bar maid about the thong reminds me.......


I was in a hurry one morning and put my thong on the wrong way round


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Jul 2020)

Almost ashamed to post this, after the mega miles reported by others, but, in mitigation, it was rather hilly


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Jul 2020)

We ventured into Scotland, but, returned to England, for our lunch stop.


----------



## GM (13 Jul 2020)

Gardeners reward...


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Gardeners reward...
> 
> View attachment 535779


I think that table needs levelling...


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think that table needs levelling...


Good spot


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2020)

Had a pleasant mooch around Nunney Castle this morning followed by an even more pleasanterer lunch at the George Inn with our bestest friends. 





















Chillin' back at the van now and preparing for this evenings barbeque.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Had a pleasant mooch around Nunney Castle this morning followed by an even more pleasanterer lunch at the George Inn with our bestest friends*.
> 
> View attachment 535803
> 
> ...


Donald, Daisy, Huey, Dewey, and Louie!

Did you meet a man dressed in a check jacket and flannel trousers, or one in a sports jacket?


----------



## GM (13 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think that table needs levelling...




Forgot to mention I live on a hill.... or it could be the camera angle!


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2020)

I've had a decent day, a good morning out pedalling and our first Monday night down the club playing bingo since lockdown, my Good Lady won a tenner. The only dampener on the mood was learning that one of the regulars passed away at the start of lockdown, he'd been in poor health for a while.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Forgot to mention I live on a hill.... or it could be the camera angle!


And the liquid in the glass!


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2020)

Night all.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night all.


Sithi


And sleep with one eye open for The Grey Lady


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jul 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2020)

Morning. Well caffeine avoidance has so far had no effect on my sleep! My back is still niggling away but feel I should get out for an hour or two for some air as I didn't go yesterday.


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2020)

A good morning to you all, nothing planned today so a big case of see what happens.


----------



## monkers (14 Jul 2020)

Good morning all ... having a brew & reading the forecast.   Very much minded for a longer (for me) bimble today.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2020)

Good day people. Looks decent outside of my window. I shall finish my brew and then attempt a doze. Although bog eyed right now I feel quite motivated. Hopefully I will:

Clean bike - really needs TLC
Iron
Prime bathroom radiator
Pick, clean, freeze gooseberries
Make gooseberry gin
General allotment work
We shall see............


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2020)

Morning gang.
Like PaulSB I am a bit bog eyed this morning but was lying awake in bed for an hour or so before dragging myself out.
The plan is.........
0745...... Aldi dash**
0930... . Both go for the walk we had planned for yesterday.
Call at the butchers to get so stuff for the aunty.
**MrsDs 81 year old cousin keeps nagging her to take her out to the shops for a day. Pleasure only as she has family for food shopping etc.
Yesterday she caved in and agreed at which point we had words.
I said "I get up and do a 0730 Aldi shop for us and your aunty so as to avoid the crowds. Your choice but why am I doing that if you are going to risk queuing and bumping into people".
She phone back and cancelled.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2020)

I am back. Just a short and gentle 21 miles. I will have an easy week or so and see if the niggly back eases off before attempting any bigger miles I think. To be honest, I'm starting to not enjoy being out for so long these days.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks. Dull here but I can't see any breeze at all and it certainly isn't cold either.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jul 2020)

Morning all fellow members. 
Last nights rain has passed. Good for the garden.
In this order----
Dog walking 
Breakfast 
And then, 
I have a click and collect order from Sainsbugs this morning and then I am going to strip down the headset on my old Dawes and throughly clean out all the old gunk, and then regrease and reassemble 
It probably hasn't been done for 35 years.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2020)

Good morning people, chauffeur duty this morning, taking my Good Lady down the hairdressers for the first time since lockdown, then we are seeing step daughter and step son.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, chauffeur duty this morning, taking my Good Lady down the hairdressers for the first time since lockdown, then we are seeing step daughter and step son.


Looking forward to getting mine chopped next Tuesday


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2020)

I have risen! 

Been up since 0605hrs. Slept li,e a log. Muttley walked, house tidied, just settling down with a hot Clooney's.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
Blue bin day / Grey sky day today. 
Mrs Tenkay and I walked up to Wimborne yesterday. Lovely walk along the route of the old Somerset and Dorset railway. Crossing the bridge over the Stour we saw a pair of Swans with 5 recently hatched cygnets. 
We got the bus back, first time on public transport since lockdown. 
Masks mandatory, only three of us on the bus (plus the driver) 
I must get some photo's next time, Mo's always inspire me. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶🚲🏃‍♂️🏊🌞


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jul 2020)

Morning all. Dry and breezy. Other than the weather, I’m afraid I have nothing to report.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all. Dry and breezy. Other than the weather, I’m afraid I have nothing to report.


Just noticed your signature. Where are you going?  Or, do you mean after we get our independence?


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Off to have a look around Cley Hill Iron Age fort this morning, then having a spot of lunch in Frome.


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2020)

Just been trying to get used to a new facemask, not easy to shave with one on or clean my teeth.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2020)

10 years ago. Note winter jacket. Next stop showers on Inverness railway station.........the best £1 I have ever spent. Easterly gale and rain for 70+ miles..........


----------



## Paulus (14 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Just been trying to get used to a new facemask, not easy to shave with one on or clean my teeth.


Practice makes perfect


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Just been trying to get used to a new facemask, not easy to shave with one on or clean my teeth.



I wore my face mask yesterday and it got me pondering ( I'm prone to a bit of pondering) 
Does anyone remember the cut out masks from the back of cornflake boxes? 
They could reintroduce them, " Free mask in every Box" 
There may well be a market for celebrity versions, us men could get the " Drago" mask and make all the ladies swoon


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> There may well be a market for celebrity versions, us men could get the " Drago" mask and make all the ladies swoon


.........or pass out with the smell if they were made out of his used y fronts!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I wore my face mask yesterday and it got me pondering ( I'm prone to a bit of pondering)
> Does anyone remember the cut out masks from the back of cornflake boxes?
> They could reintroduce them, " Free mask in every Box"
> There may well be a market for celebrity versions, us men could get the " Drago" mask and make all the ladies swoon




Bloody hell. Wearing Drago's smelly Y front masks would clear a whole room in under. 2 minutes.


----------



## gavroche (14 Jul 2020)

Good morning all. I had my hair cut yesterday, first time since last March , and had to look twice in the mirror this morning to make sure it was me.
The weather is dull again with a bit of a breeze. Somehow, I am losing my motivation to go out for a ride, although once I am on the bike, I enjoy it. I may ride to Prestatyn later on, about 30/35 miles round trip but I must motivate myself first. 
Still having a bowl of coffee at the moment, then google duo my son for his morning call. He will be released from his hotel on Sunday.
After that, walk Molly and then............................. we shall see. 
Have a good one everyone. A plus tard.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2020)

The sky lpoks decidedly dodgy here, so I will refrain from a bimble today


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Still having a bowl of coffee at the moment,


All the mugs in the dishwasher?


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Just been trying to get used to a new facemask, not easy to shave with one on or clean my teeth.



I am waiting for them to be compulsory in the pub, that will be interesting


----------



## gavroche (14 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> All the mugs in the dishwasher?


I have mugs during the day but do it French style for breakfast, hence the bowl in which I dip my jam toast in it.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The sky lpoks decidedly dodgy here, so I will refrain from a bimble today


Bit of cloud coming over here now. Think I got the best of the sun going out early.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Just been trying to get used to a new facemask, not easy to shave with one on or clean my teeth.


I saw a video recently of a woman in Japan. She was wearing a mask but had cut a slit in it........she was smoking a fag through the slit.
I posted a while ago that while we were on our morning walk a guy cycled towards us (same side). He was wearing a mask. As he got level he pulled the mask down, sneezed and pulled it back up. Dozy pillock.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Looking forward to getting mine chopped next Tuesday


Before and after photos required please.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Blue bin day / Grey sky day today.
> Mrs Tenkay and I walked up to Wimborne yesterday. Lovely walk along the route of the old Somerset and Dorset railway. Crossing the bridge over the Stour we saw a pair of Swans with 5 recently hatched cygnets.
> We got the bus back, first time on public transport since lockdown.
> ...


Why do you want a photograph of a bus driver


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2020)

There is a woman in town who is confined to an electric wheelchair. I saw her whizzing around through Mach nearly running people over wearing a mask that she had pulled down so it was under her nose. Bet that works really well.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2020)

Blimey, scary fact - of the 10 biggest CO2 emitters in the EU, 8 are coal fired power stations, one is a massive global shipping concern, and the other is...Ryanair!


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody hell. Wearing Drago's smelly Y front masks would clear a whole room in under. 2 minutes.



You would have to cut him out of them first.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> You would have to cut him out of them first.




Stop.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2020)

You'd probably need a blowtorch and a scraper to get them off.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jul 2020)

My monthly water bill has gone down by a £1  I think wearing no clothes has helped


----------



## GM (14 Jul 2020)

Morning all....  Not much to report today, a bit more brick laying and tidying up, and that's it! 🌈


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My monthly water bill has gone down by a £1  I think wearing no clothes has helped


Well, you're never home. You're on tour 48 weeks of the year, supping Evian poured by groupies.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2020)

I'm sat in the hairdresser having a coffee and a chat whilst my Good Lady has her hair done.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jul 2020)

I know it's not really the right place to post this, but, all stripped down, cleaned and ready for re assembly. 
Shopping also done, I'm on a roll today.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Blimey, scary fact - of the 10 biggest CO2 emitters in the EU, 8 are coal fired power stations, one is a massive global shipping concern, and the other is...Ryanair!


Here is another fact. 
Termites produce as much CO2 as cattle.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Here is another fact. Termites produce as much CO2 as cattle.


Each!!


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2020)

That must be one enormous fart!


----------



## Paulus (14 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Each!!


Collectively


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2020)

I still have nothing planned for the day and I am halfway through it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just noticed your signature. Where are you going?  Or, do you mean after we get our independence?


Yes, not moving


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jul 2020)

Quick blast on the turbo trainer, very warm in the garage even with the fan on and the door wide open, should have moved it outside.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jul 2020)

A cool west wind today, temperature felt more like Sept than July. Did one of my regular 40 mile loops, heading west through Mid Calder and Murieston, joining the Lang Whang at Camilty for a stonking tailwind return.
Bumped into my LBS owner as I came through Juniper Green, says it’s still manic.


----------



## 12boy (14 Jul 2020)

For a long time I've wanted a Minnehaha Medium bag so as to carry a jacket, tools, a couple of roasted chickens, clean drawers in case of accidents, moustache wax....you know all the essentials a bon vivant such as myself needs for a 3 mile ride. So I got one. Kinda suits my Luddite vibe. Only 60 bucks. Is that the cat's ass or what? In a while I'll go for a ride to get a weekly paper for my wife and prolly break my arm congratulating myself on my wisdom in buying the bag. And yes, it clears the tire by an inch.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Collectively


That's a relief.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> For a long time I've wanted a Minnehaha Medium bag so as to carry a jacket, tools, a couple of roasted chickens, *clean drawers in case of accidents, *moustache wax....you know all the essentials a bon vivant such as myself needs for a 3 mile ride. So I got one. Kinda suits my Luddite vibe. Only 60 bucks. Is that the cat's ass or what? In a while I'll go for a ride to get a weekly paper for my wife and prolly break my arm congratulating myself on my wisdom in buying the bag. And yes, it clears the tire by an inch.


In the event that they are required, who'll change them?


----------



## pawl (14 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> You would have to cut him out of them first.





If it kills the Coronavirus who’s complaining?


----------



## pawl (14 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Here is another fact.
> Termites produce as much CO2 as cattle.




Will they pump my tyres up.Easier to carry than a cow.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Will they pump my tyres up.Easier to carry than a cow.


Termite mounds grow quite big though


----------



## pawl (14 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Termite mounds grow quite big though
> View attachment 535954





Not sure if that is a Presta valve or Shrader


----------



## Paulus (14 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Not sure if that is a Presta valve or Shrader


Old fashioned Woods valve.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2020)

Evening all  I disappeared to bed with a migraine.....no doubt the caffeine withdrawals. According to my reading up, this should hopefully be the worst day and start to feel less effects now. I am running out of sumatriptan so hope so.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2020)

Another famous climb done by my neighbours today I see!


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Old fashioned Woods valve.


Termites........Wood......I see what you did there.


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2020)

I have now formulated a plan for today, I am going to sit here and read a book.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Another famous climb done by my neighbours today I see!
> View attachment 535969



Good on them for doing a series of climbs. Very jealous of their fitness and their location. I have only done this type of climb once , did mont ventoux the year I was 50. 
I took me 2 and three quarters of an hour to do 18 km at an average gradient of 8%. Think I could have walked the last few km to the summit faster than I cycled it lol . Thought I was going to die lol . It was a wonderful feeling to get to the top though. And coming down again , wow. . My overriding memory was thinking I was really going for on the way down when I hit 50mph, only to be overtaken by some kamikaze french cyclists as if I was standing still 😂😂😂


----------



## gavroche (14 Jul 2020)

I managed to do 37 miles this afternoon and got back just before the rain, with roads up to 14% incline, a killer for my old legs but did not walk. 
Recovery until at least Friday now as forecast rain till then. I had the wind behind me on the way out and was doing 20 mph but of course, facing me on the way back and doing only 11 mph. Still managed an average of 12.6 mph. Satisfied with that.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> I managed to do 37 miles this afternoon and got back just before the rain, with roads up to 14% incline, a killer for my old legs but did not walk.
> Recovery until at least Friday now as forecast rain till then. I had the wind behind me on the way out and was doing 20 mph but of course, facing me on the way back and doing only 11 mph. Still managed an average of 12.6 mph. Satisfied with that.


Next time you'll leave the car and try it on your bike.


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2020)

64 years and a bit, that is how long it has taken me to learn to enjoy the moment I am in, I can up till this year not remember a time when I was not flat out, what a waste.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2020)

Good grief it's cold here, rain and windy. We had a 123 mile ride planned for tommorow but that's been binned. Now meeting at 11.00 for a cafe run.

Got all my chores done. Bike is gleaming like a new pin. It was in a terrible state, should ride like a dream tomorrow.

I am nackered so it's a couple of beers and bed.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> 64 years and a bit, that is how long it has taken me to learn to enjoy the moment I am in, I can up till this year not remember a time when I was not flat out, what a waste.


I figured that out in my 20s.


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> I figured that out in my 20s.



I never did, not up until this shutdown. My younger years were spent trying to get the best for the kids, it was a hard habit to break.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2020)

Where's OldWheels?

He'd a mainland medical appointment and not been heard from since.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2020)

Yep, that was two weeks ago, not been on CC since.......


----------



## screenman (15 Jul 2020)

A good morning all you guys, I hope all your dreams were good one's.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> A good morning all you guys, I hope all your dreams were good one's.


I don't remember having any, probably because I still barely got any sleep! Bit dull and overcast here and the roads are damp so must have been a shower. Just a walk this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2020)

Guess what 
Its still raining 
Going to have another try at golf today. After last weeks disaster, having to come off after 12 holes on a hilly course, I am back to 9 holes on a flat course. TBH I am still not up for it but you have to keep trying dont you.......whats that saying.......nil ilegitimate carbarundum (dont let the b*stards grind you down).
I think the club house is open this week so might try a pint if the place isn't crowded.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jul 2020)

Morning all fellow members. 
What to do today? 
A long dog walk followed by a bimble on the bike and a stop at the local grocers for some fruit and vegetables on the way back. 
I seem to have caught a summer cold. My nose is running. It's not the dreaded covid as I don't have any of the other symptoms.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Awoke to find a cup of coffee (sorry Mo) on my bedside table courtesy of Mrs Tenkay. She's up before me for a change. 
Today is filled with anticipation as the Veg box is due for delivery, and Wessex Water are due to arrive at 9:00 to fix a leaking supply pipe on our neighbours drive. 
A man from Wessex Water arrived yesterday afternoon for a preliminary inspection. He told our neighbour that it could have taken a week before fixing due to a backlog, but as water was running down the path, and she had elderly neighbours, he'd prioritised the job. 
After realising that he must be referring to Mrs Tenkay and I, I thought " cheeky barsterward", but then I smiled and shrugged my shoulders. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚲🚶‍♂️🚶🏊‍♂️🌞


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2020)

Good morning. Dull and overcast here and not exactly warm either.


----------



## aferris2 (15 Jul 2020)

Happy St. Swithins day to you all. It's nice and sunny here so, according to folklore, the weather should be good for the next 40 days. Just got my 61 birthday km in (plus 1 for luck)


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2020)

aferris2 said:


> Happy St. Swithins day to you all. It's nice and sunny here so, according to folklore, the weather should be good for the next 40 days. Just got my 61 birthday km in (plus 1 for luck)




Happy birthday


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jul 2020)

Morning all, cool and damp here too. As ever, an empty agenda awaits.


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2020)

I have risen!

Up since 0615, so a relative lay in for me. Muttley walked, contemplating what to do with the day. Will probably do a lap of the forest trail on the bike this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Dull and overcast here and not exactly warm either.


Was just saying to MrsD thats its decidley cold and damp.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Up since 0615, so a relative lay in for me. Muttley walked, contemplating what to do with the day. Will probably do a lap of the forest trail on the bike this afternoon.


Be a bit slippery out there I imagine


----------



## screenman (15 Jul 2020)

Just remembered I have a couple of dents to play with today, happy times.


----------



## derrick (15 Jul 2020)

Up early for me. Another busy day. New carpet coming Friday. Trying to get everything out of the way so they can just come and fit it. Did not realise how much stuff we have in the house. I put tv on a wall bracket to save moving that. But tbe bedrooms are full. Once it down and all furniture put back in place i am going to retire again.🤣 Cant see that happening till the missus goes back to work.😂😂


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Was just saying to MrsD thats its decidley cold and damp.




Oh well. Summer was nice while it lasted


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2020)

derrick said:


> Up early for me. Another busy day. New carpet coming Friday. Trying to get everything out of the way so they can just come and fit it. Did not realise how much stuff we have in the house. I put tv on a wall bracket to save moving that. But tbe bedrooms are full. Once it down and all furniture put back in place i am going to retire again.🤣 Cant see that happening till the missus goes back to work.😂😂



We are having laminate fitted at the weekend and I've got to empty our through lounge, I haven't a clue where all the stuffs going to go, I'm starting this afternoon by emptying the big unit.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jul 2020)

I'm


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2020)

aferris2 said:


> Happy St. Swithins day to you all. It's nice and sunny here so, according to folklore, the weather should be good for the next 40 days. Just got my 61 birthday km in (plus 1 for luck)


Happy birthday, and well done on the ride! 🎂


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> A good morning all you guys, I hope all your dreams were good one's.


Mine included Aldi granola bars........ that's all I can recall.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2020)

Good day to you all. There has clearly been much rain overnight but stopped now. Grey skies and chilly.

Happy birthday @aferris2 🎂

Today? I shall continue building up layers of paint on the bathroom radiator. Bit of cycle club admin to do. Ride at 11.00. I suspect it's my turn to make tea, I need to think.......hard.

Oh I have to repack my saddlebag. Exciting eh? I like to talc my tubes and rewrap them in cling film. On Monday everything was soaked, opened saddlebag to discover cling film had broken and the contents covered in a slimy white paste. Bag has been washed out.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2020)

@PaulSB Any idea what this plant that grows along the trail is Paul. It's like a thistle head but the leaves are smooth and not jaggy like a thistle.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2020)

Ahhh. Someone on the local page says Burdock........and looking at Mr Google that's what it appears to be.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahhh. Someone on the local page says Burdock........and looking at Mr Google that's what it appears to be.


Morning all 

Looks like Burdock to me, Mo.
Off out and about today and having a barbecue tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2020)

Yep it is Lesser Burdock...........

Lesser Burdock


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jul 2020)

It’s a great honour in South Queensferry to be covered head to toe in the prickly seed heeds of burdock and then paraded through all the pubs in town...


----------



## accountantpete (15 Jul 2020)

In our local shop it you had a simple choice - Tizer, Stone's Ginger Beer or a locally-made Dandelion & Burdock.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It’s a great honour in South Queensferry to be covered head to toe in the prickly seed heeds of burdock and then paraded through all the pubs in town...
> View attachment 536077




Looks very ouchy


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2020)

Bit of shopping done. I felt a bit hot and slightly panicky with my face covered on such a muggy day. Couldn't wait to get back out into the fresh air and take it off. 

I am going to have a lazy, chilled day. Will be nothing more than another gentle wander later maybe.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

aferris2 said:


> Happy St. Swithins day to you all. It's nice and sunny here so, according to folklore, the weather should be good for the next 40 days. Just got my 61 birthday km in (plus 1 for luck)


What's with this kilometres malarkey?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Was just saying to MrsD thats its decidley cold and damp.


And?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm


Have a word with Doc.


----------



## aferris2 (15 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's with this kilometres malarkey?
> View attachment 536094


We do km's down under. Plus, its easier to get to the number you want. Not looking forward to returning to the UK when I'll have to go back to the long units, although climbing in ft is bigger than climbing in m.
Thanks for the cake! Is that a metric speed limit?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

aferris2 said:


> We do km's down under. Plus, its easier to get to the number you want. Not looking forward to returning to the UK when I'll have to go back to the long units, although climbing in ft is bigger than climbing in m.
> Thanks for the cake! Is that a metric speed limit?


T'is, but convert it to miles and see.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> And?


And......
Its cold and damp


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And......
> Its cold and damp


Poor excuse.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2020)

I spent half an hour or so pulling up weeds. That’s the most my back will cope with or my love for gardening......not! 
Nearly lunch time.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jul 2020)

I've been out and about, got the groceries and now relaxing with a beer.






The sprinkler is now sprinkling the veg. patch and a bit of the lawn that was reseeded the other day.
Life is sweet.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks very ouchy


Yes the whole thing sounds horrible. They wear a woollen suit as underwear, including full face woollen balaclava. It’s the wool that the burrs stick to. They can’t lower their arms, hence the stick supports, and they have to keep their legs apart for obvious reasons. The whole thing takes a full day and they are obliged to down copious amounts of whisky fed to them by their retainers. And it takes place in mid August. And one can only guess at toilet arrangements. I’ve heard that it doesn’t end prettily...


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2020)

I've found out this morning that our hallway has two layers of lino on the floor, not only that it is stuck down with strong adhesive.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I've found out this morning that our hallway has two layers of lino on the floor, not only that it is stuck down with strong adhesive.


You might need a shovel or a spade to get the lino up.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> You might need a shovel or a spade to get the lino up.



A spade, a scraper and a heat gun so far.


----------



## 12boy (15 Jul 2020)

We've got daytime temps going from 30C to 34C and nighttime at 13C for at least the next week with no rain and clear skies. How sweet it is. If I take off at 8 and get back at 10 from my little ride, I can use my wonderful new saddlebag to hold a jacket as it warms up. My first unsupervised foray into ordering stuff on Amazon prime resulted in me ordering the same bag twice, but my neighbor buddy likes mine so he'll take the extra off my hands. I later ordered a 500 gram tub of Marmite from Amazon and now I wonder how many of those will arrive. I bought a little 4oz jar recently at our grocery store, recalling how much I liked it 65 years ago in India, and it was good but expensive in that size. I was surprised to see it at all in a store in Wyoming. Pretty exotic stuff. Regarding Tenkays comment about being labeled elderly by the Water guy....you know you're old when you go to open a door for a lady and she smiles at you sweetly and opens the door for you.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> We've got daytime temps going from 30C to 34C and nighttime at 13C for at least the next week with no rain and clear skies. How sweet it is. If I take off at 8 and get back at 10 from my little ride, I can use my wonderful new saddlebag to hold a jacket as it warms up. My first unsupervised foray into ordering stuff on Amazon prime resulted in me ordering the same bag twice, but my neighbor buddy likes mine so he'll take the extra off my hands. I later ordered a 500 gram tub of Marmite from Amazon and now I wonder how many of those will arrive. I bought a little 4oz jar recently at our grocery store, recalling how much I liked it 65 years ago in India, and it was good but expensive in that size. I was surprised to see it at all in a store in Wyoming. Pretty exotic stuff. Regarding Tenkays comment about being labeled elderly by the Water guy....you know you're old when you go to open a door for a lady and she smiles at you sweetly and opens the door for you.


Marmite is the food of the gods.
It has been a bit short on supply lately. Only small jars being produced because of the lack of brewing because of Covid.
Now the brewers up up and running again stocks should soon get back to normal.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Poor excuse.


For ???


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> I've been out and about, got the groceries and now relaxing with a beer.
> 
> View attachment 536100
> 
> ...


Our lawn does not need sprinkling. Cant think when it last wasn't raining


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2020)

I woke at 3.30am.......I'm now going for an afternoon nap.......... totally nackered.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Marmite is the food of the gods.
> It has been a bit short on supply lately. Only small jars being produced because of the lack of brewing because of Covid.
> Now the brewers up up and running again stocks should soon get back to normal.


Be a bit of an increase in price though.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Be a bit of an increase in price though.
> View attachment 536130


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


>


The gods don't eat cheap food.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2020)

Thats it, job done. Our hallway, a space roughly 3 foot by 2 foot at the bottom of the stairs, had lino down, been down for years, first layer in strips made to look like laminate flooring, it wasn't too bad to lift but left a sticky mess behind. underneath lino tiles, the sort that tended to lift not long they were laid, these had been laid onto a mixture of tile and floor leveling compound, I was having to use a heat gun and a scraper to ease up the edge and make a gap to get a spade under and chip the tile of the floor, the last few were lifted with the scraper and a hammer. Knackered now and enjoying a  .


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jul 2020)

There appears to be shortage of wood for decking. I can understand why as my neighbour has obviously cornered the market. He has a great pile of the stuff and is making a base for a new shed among other things. Looks like the shed is projected to to be bigger than his house. Time will tell as the shed is ordered but not arrived yet.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jul 2020)

I've got a leak and the earliest they can come out is Friday and the woman above said “it's not coming from my flat and shut the door” Ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jul 2020)

Update letting agent said they would send someone round, knowing them it won't be today that's for sure  and it is still dripping


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2020)

St Swithin's Day.........it's blowing a gale, pouring with rain and frigging cold. Mrs P has a hot water bottle and blanket.

Doesn't look good for the next 40 days......😢😢


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> St Swithin's Day.........it's blowing a gale, pouring with rain and frigging cold. Mrs P has a hot water bottle and blanket.
> 
> Doesn't look good for the next 40 days......😢😢


He got it wrong for the last three years.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2020)

My wife is watching Coronation Street: The Weddings..........can anyone give me a room for the night????


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> My wife is watching Coronation Street: The Weddings..........can anyone give me a room for the night????


It's been decades since I watched any soaps


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> My wife is watching Coronation Street: The Weddings..........can anyone give me a room for the night????


I cringe just hearing the theme tune! 
Just having some chamomile and honey tea.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's been decades since I watched any soaps


Sadly this is not the case in my our house........and Mrs P wonders why I fall asleep?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I cringe just hearing the theme tune!
> Just having some chamomile and honey tea.


Hope that works in the sleep department. Let me know.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2020)

The mist is moving in again.


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2020)

Several bottlesof wine consumed in our caravan with our bestest mates. 
A very enjoyable evening of putting the world to rights, swearing, innuendo and general laughter.
Orf to bade now.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night Olivia


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Several bottles of wine consumed in our caravan with our bestest mates.
> A very enjoyable evening of putting the world to rights, swearing, innuendo and general laughter.
> Orf to bade now.


Sithi


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2020)

Our big unit has been emptied, as has the plant stand, and the Granddaughters stuff has been moved upstairs, all I have left to do is move the furniture and lift the carpet. The plant stand is one of two made in the late 1960's by my Dad from scrap material in the factory where he worked for my Mum, after she died I brought them home, the family wanted to scrap them.


----------



## derrick (15 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> We are having laminate fitted at the weekend and I've got to empty our through lounge, I haven't a clue where all the stuffs going to go, I'm starting this afternoon by emptying the big unit.


Our big unit housed all the Hi Fi server and all the CDs, weighs a ton.


----------



## GM (15 Jul 2020)

Evening all....Just about made it getting a post in today, been very busy! Zoom quiz tonight, went well with several much needed Duval's.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2020)

Morning. Supposed to be a decent day but not feeling like doing much. Maybe the enthusiasm will pick up later.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2020)

Good morning people, sore back this morning after yesterday, looks like I'll be raiding my Good Ladies anadin supplies when I get up, more to do today.


----------



## screenman (16 Jul 2020)

I am also looking at new carpets, 11 x 5 yards is going to hurt, not as much as it will hurt the poor guy laying it, took 4 of us to carry the last one in if I remember correctly.


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I am also looking at new carpets, 11 x 5 yards is going to hurt, not as much as it will hurt the poor guy laying it, took 4 of us to carry the last one in if I remember correctly.



Blimey! You carpeting a hall? And I thought our through lounge was big.


----------



## screenman (16 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Blimey! You carpeting a hall? And I thought our through lounge was big.



It goes from lounge into dining room through double opening doors so has to be matching, I never intended to replace the carpet when I built the house as I thought we would only be here a couple of years.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Cycled down to the park with Mrs Tenkay yesterday evening to meet up with a few friends and take part in a commemorative run.
The run is 1 mile and it's in honour of Charles Bennett who won Gold in the Mile at the 1900 Olympics. He came from a little local village called Shapwick and they have a commemorative mile run every Olympic year.
I won't embarrass myself by posting my time 😔

BUT: on the way down to the Park I got a shout out from a proper roadie!
I was on "Graham" my blinged up CHPT3 Brommie, and this racing snake roadie slowed as he came past to comment and compliment me on the bike. 🚴‍♀️
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶🏊‍♂️🌞


----------



## GM (16 Jul 2020)

Morning all.....According to Mo's theory I've got to do 71 miles today. Somehow I think it ain't going to happen, as I've got several more Duval's and Leff's to finish off before I start on the wine! Enjoy your day folks 🌈


----------



## screenman (16 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all.....According to Mo's theory I've got to do 71 miles today. Somehow I think it ain't going to happen, as I've got several more Duval's and Leff's to finish off before I start on the wine! Enjoy your day folks 🌈



Happy Birthday, have a real good one.


----------



## screenman (16 Jul 2020)

I am off out to the garage to second gloss coat the two doors I first coated yesterday, life is so exciting.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jul 2020)

Morning all, nothing to report here.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> St Swithin's Day.........it's blowing a gale, pouring with rain and frigging cold. Mrs P has a hot water bottle and blanket.
> 
> Doesn't look good for the next 40 days......😢😢


If its any consolation there has never been 40 continuous days of wet or dry on record following St Swithans


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> My wife is watching Coronation Street: The Weddings..........can anyone give me a room for the night????


When I saw that advertised I said "surely no one will watch that tripe"


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all.....According to Mo's theory I've got to do 71 miles today. Somehow I think it ain't going to happen, as I've got several more Duval's and Leff's to finish off before I start on the wine! Enjoy your day folks 🌈




Happy birthday.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2020)

Morning folks. Looks like it might be a decent day here as well.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> It goes from lounge into dining room through double opening doors so has to be matching, I never intended to replace the carpet when I built the house as I thought we would only be here a couple of years.


Said this before but our lounge/dining room is a similar size to yours....not as big. Lounge is 19' x 13' and the adjoining diner is approx 11' x 10'.
As you say, it hurts. But, its a good trade off as we enjoy the space.
Heating bills are also well over average


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2020)

Good day to all retirees.
Happy birthay @GM ....have a good one.
Plans today are.......
1. Visit local butcher. Some lamb steaks for the aunty and lamb chops for us**
1a. Drop meat off at aunty's place
2. A 5 mile trip through congested Warrington to the library. Our local one is closed and they have notified MrsD she has one to pick up 
3. MrsD is planning a tray bake of various veg & potato drizzled with oil and garlic. Along with this will be the lamb chops**.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jul 2020)

Good morning everyone. Well that's one in the eye for St. Swithin!! A touch windy though........

Happy Birthday 🎂🎉 @GM - have a good one. I won't tell Mo..🤫

Heading out on the bike at 9.00. It's going to be blowy but there will be five to do the work........if I don't go I'm making excuses which is coming from a lack of motivation. I've designed a new route which covers roads we frequently ride but joins them up quite differently and in the opposite direction from normal. Also includes a favourite local climb, Oakenclough Fell. This is the view from the top of the fell towards Nicky Nook.

https://images.app.goo.gl/DQ8LSP3u6emycNeh7

Lancashire is simply beautiful.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When I saw that advertised I said "surely no one will watch that tripe"


If I'd seen it advertised I'd have gone out or to bed.


----------



## Paulus (16 Jul 2020)

Morning all, 
We are off to Stanmore country park later. MrsP wants to see if the deer are visible and not hiding. Also there maybe some interesting wild birds .


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Another day in pikey pensioner land.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all.....According to Mo's theory I've got to do 71 miles today. Somehow I think it ain't going to happen, as I've got several more Duval's and Leff's to finish off before I start on the wine! Enjoy your day folks 🌈


Happy Birthday. Considering I only did 22 miles this morning at 11.4mph, probably the slowest since I started cycling, I will let you off! 

Quite nice here but the south westerly wind is already picking up.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jul 2020)

Every morning OneDrive sends me photo memories for the day which I quite enjoy. The day OneDrive choses is the upload date so these were actually taken in late June 2014

Next stop Bordeaux. It was a great trip though navigating the four miles across London from Euston to Victoria was the most frightening experience I've ever had on a bike. Ended up pushing at one point!!!!


----------



## monkers (16 Jul 2020)

Good morning all. I wasn't on-line yesterday. Looks like I have a lot of catching up to do - weather looks conducive though - cool and dry if a little grey.

I've plenty to do today and a bimble is a must, so I hope to catch up later. x


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2020)

@PaulSB
I note todays ride takes you near Nicky Nook.
Years ago.......in the 80s.....I had a customer that owned a quarry somewhere near there. I think it was called Galgate.
This guy owned a nearby lake or possibly the fishing rights to it which was called Nicky Nook.
It was a trout lake. Regulations were you must only fly fish. I had never done that so he allowed me to spin.
I caught 2 nice fish, took them home, gutted them and grilled or baked them (cant recall).
What I do recall is that they tasted fantastic.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> *Several bottlesof wine consumed* in our caravan with our bestest mates.
> A very enjoyable evening of putting the world to rights, swearing, innuendo and general laughter.
> Orf to bade now.



I am always amazed at the number of empty alcohol bottles (mainly wine) in the recycling bin of the average Campsite or CL. 

Just goes to show what responsible people we campers are, recycling wisely


----------



## screenman (16 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Said this before but our lounge/dining room is a similar size to yours....not as big. Lounge is 19' x 13' and the adjoining diner is approx 11' x 10'.
> As you say, it hurts. But, its a good trade off as we enjoy the space.
> Heating bills are also well over average



Underfloor heating keeps the bills down quite a bit, I pay a third less per month now than I did in 1988 for a previous house. Back then we were paying £150 a month.


----------



## screenman (16 Jul 2020)

Second coat finished, off out now see you lot later.


----------



## pawl (16 Jul 2020)

Morning all.Dull day in Desfordshire.dont think the bike will see the light of day.Might give the drive train a clean.

Highlight of the week tomorrow.Slot booked at the tip for 10 30 A very big bag of bush and hedge trimmings to get rid of.

Oh what joy and excitement 🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2020)

Stopped for a quick pic of the field of flax this morning while it's still in flower.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all.....According to Mo's theory I've got to do 71 miles today. Somehow I think it ain't going to happen, as I've got several more Duval's and Leff's to finish off before I start on the wine! Enjoy your day folks 🌈










screenman said:


> Happy Birthday,* have a real *good *one.
> *


Why have a fake one?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jul 2020)

The plumber has arrived


----------



## gavroche (16 Jul 2020)

Good morning all. I booked 3 nights in a hotel in Cemaes Bay on Anglesey for next month, hoping everything will be re open by then as we are taking two grandchildren with us , as a treat. 
Once again, nothing planned for today as the weather is still not summery , so, apart from walking Molly, another boring day.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The plumber has arrived


When will the plasterer be arriving though.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> When will the plasterer be arriving though.


Long story short, he is still not too sure where the leak is coming from as the lady up stairs has a wet room and the pipes are concealed in the walls or in the floor which is concrete so it is a wait and see.
What we do know is there is a concrete beam running across from bath room to lounge and water is dripping on that and running across to my lounge


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Long story short, he is still not too sure where the leak is coming from as the lady up stairs has a wet room and the pipes are concealed in the walls or in the floor which is concrete so it is a wait and see.
> What we do know is there is a concrete beam running across from bath room to lounge and water is dripping on that and running across to my lounge


Oh eck


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Long story short, he is still not too sure where the leak is coming from as the lady up stairs has a wet room and the pipes are concealed in the walls or in the floor which is concrete so it is a wait and see.
> What we do know is there is a concrete beam running across from bath room to lounge and water is dripping on that and running across to my lounge


NNs....is it privately owned or rented ?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> NNs....is it privately owned or rented ?


Rented so OK


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Rented so OK


Not a nice situation, especially at our age when you just want a simple life.
However, the owner/landlord will have to sort it which is a plus.
If you are insured then maybe new carpets as well.


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The plumber has arrived


For the love of god Jon, fasten up that dressing gown!


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2020)

Nice walk along the river at Mells this morning, spotted Dipper, Kingfishers and a very (not) impressive waterfall.
Carried on to King Alfred's tower for a mooch around and them dropped down to Bruton for a spot of lunch.









Back to the van after lunch for a siesta, prior to this evening's barbeque.


----------



## gavroche (16 Jul 2020)

I just cleaned and lubed the chain on two bikes ,for something to do.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2020)

I started to clean the windows but ran out of stuff. I have ordered more and it should be here tomorrow, so window cleaning will recommence then. How exciting is that.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> For the love of god Jon, fasten up that dressing gown!


Yeah and I had to put me knickers on as well


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2020)

Moving on tomorrow for a week in the Blackdown Hills.
My gardener has just sent me photos to show that he's cut the lawns and cleared our gutters. Good man!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jul 2020)

Went for a walk. Today’s lunch view, looking towards East Lothian.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2020)

Through lounge almost clear, settee's to stack in the kitchen tomorrow, dining table upstairs tomorrow, I need somewhere to put the telly, and get the old carpet lifted then we're done. My brother in law came round earlier and we got the big unit split and I got a set of pads put on it and we put it back together.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Stopped for a quick pic of the field of flax this morning while it's still in flower.
> 
> View attachment 536242



WOW!!!!!



gavroche said:


> I just cleaned and lubed the chain on two bikes ,for something to do.



If you need something else to do mine's in the backyard with 77 miles worth of crap to clean off..........I'll be down from my shower in 20 minutes........the polish is in the porch cupboard.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2020)

I’ve had an extremely lazy and chilled day to try and break the cycle of headaches. So far so good  You end up giving yourself rebound headaches from the painkillers so didn’t want to be taking any more.

Another poor night on tv although I see there is a 4 part series of Emma on that I think I might watch.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/12...cVu9_xBmH1WgFvV7kGZ8M5dYbXTL4_3zxsNyLgv-ObQZo


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jul 2020)

With a late start due to the ceiling and then had to go shopping twice as I forgot the eggs  and had to go back and then do my  there was little time for a ride so did 30 minutes on the turbo


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Went for a walk. Today’s lunch view, looking towards East Lothian.
> View attachment 536281


Looks lovely. My old neighbours moved from Crieff to East Calder to be nearer their family but Bill hates it for cycling. Don’t think East Calder is blessed with many quiet roads?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks lovely. My old neighbours moved from Crieff to East Calder to be nearer their family but Bill hates it for cycling. Don’t think East Calder is blessed with many quiet roads?


It’s not bad actually, in fact my Saturday morning club run meets at East Calder. From there there’s easy access to lots of nice lanes around South Queensferry, Linlithgow, Bathgate, Lanark, Biggar, and also across the bridge in Fife. Three of the local estates have got very nice cyclist friendly roads through them, Dalmeny, Hopetoun & Dundas. And there’s lots of off road tracks too. But I can see his point, it’s nowhere near as scenic as Perthshire !


----------



## screenman (16 Jul 2020)

Buzzing, not sure why but I am buzzing.


----------



## 12boy (16 Jul 2020)

They said it would be mid August before I was blessed with this stuff, but it came today. 600 grams of divine umami goodness. I believe a Marmite sandwich is in my immediate future.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> They said it would be mid August before I was blessed with this stuff, but it came today. 600 grams of divine umami goodness. I believe a Marmite sandwich is in my immediate future.


Just the one sandwich. 
What size of loaf will you be using?


----------



## 12boy (16 Jul 2020)

Just had the sandwich. It was made with two pieces of artisanly crafted, locally sourced, non-GMO whole wheat bread with a low glycaemic index. It was damn good, too.


----------



## dickyknees (16 Jul 2020)

Slow 26 mile bimble on the tourer today to test the v brake upgrades. Can lock the rear wheel now. 

I knew this gate was always there but for the first time took a proper look. Apparently it’s one of Thomas Telford’s toll gates.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> Just had the sandwich. It was made with two pieces of artisanly crafted, locally sourced, non-GMO whole wheat bread with a low glycaemic index. It was damn good, too.


Have you enough Marmite for a second sarnie?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2020)

Someone making good use of their face mask! Is this another Numbnuts?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Someone making good use of their face mask! Is this another Numbnuts?
> View attachment 536369


He's just getting a second use out of them.

She's having a go at him because he's using a green rucksack!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Someone making good use of their face mask! Is this another Numbnuts?
> View attachment 536369




OMG. That is so bad.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG. That is so bad.


You don't like his green rucksack either!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG. That is so bad.


Yes I have to agree, I look a lot better than him, I have a nice one of me in the New Forest I'll have to find it


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Yes I have to agree, I look a lot better than him, I have a nice one of me in the New Forest I'll have to find it


He's a walking xylophone.

One without a belly button as well


----------



## Poacher (16 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> He's a walking xylophone.
> 
> One without a belly button as well


And the lowest and widest-spaced nipples ever.

Seriously.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2020)

Good morning people, its Friday, shopping and chores day, and I need to finish emptying the lounge, its also my Good Ladies birthday.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2020)

Morning gang 
Happy birthay Mrs D R.
Today I am trying to do a Mo. I am going without coffee and having a cup of herbal tea. This one is Nettle, Dandelion & Milk Thistle.
Sounds disgusting. I will report back. Its just brewing/infusing.....ready in 2 minutes from now


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> They said it would be mid August before I was blessed with this stuff, but it came today. 600 grams of divine umami goodness. I believe a Marmite sandwich is in my immediate future.








My secret alter ego would have zoomed across the ocean to deliver it 😁


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 536418
> 
> 
> My secret alter ego would have zoomed across the ocean to deliver it 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Yes I have to agree, I look a lot better than him, I have a nice one of me in the New Forest I'll have to find it




I'd rather you didn't. And what were you doing in the New Forest, in the nude? On second thought, don't answer that.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2020)

Good morning peeps.

Happy Birthday Mrs Dave..


Today is going to be a lovely day I think.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jul 2020)

Good Morning fellow retirees,

A glorious morning down here on the coast, coffee is brewing ( sorry Mo ) the sun is shining and I've just watered the garden.
Not much planned for the day, my turn on the Turbo first, I'm just past Hereford on my way to Lands End with about 500KM still to go.
Mrs Tenkay is cycling around various Scottish Islands and has been plotting the accumulated turbo mileage on a map to see how far around the British coast she has travelled.
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏊‍♀️🚶‍♂️🏃‍♀️


----------



## Drago (17 Jul 2020)

I have risen!

Been up for a while, but today is the last day of the school year for both Mini D and Mrs D so have been running around helping them get sorted.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jul 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A few jobs to do today. As usual the dog has to be walked, then a ride out on the bike for some supplies as a couple of friends are coming over later for a late lunch. 
That means the grass has to be cut, I was planning on doing it tomorrow so a busy morning. I'd better get started. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jul 2020)

Good day to you all. The weather looks kind, some sun and no wind. Very shortly I shall get my bike out for an early ride. Couldn't find anyone to ride with today so it's solo for the first time in ages, possibly a year. This is going to be interesting.

Catch you all later.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, its Friday, shopping and chores day, and I need to finish emptying the lounge, its also my Good Ladies birthday.


Happy Birthday Mrs Dave. Have a lovely day. 🎂

Wee bit gloomy and dismal up here at the moment but supposed to brighten up soon. Just finished breakfast but I'm sure I could manage another cuppa.


----------



## monkers (17 Jul 2020)

Good morning all. A busy day yesterday featuring two sixteen mile rides out, one morning solo one and second one in the evening with Danni. I've had some parcels arrive; some work on the bike resulted, More parcels due today and another couple soon. I'll show you the result of my efforts with a pic or two soon. 

I haven't managed to catch up on the back reading as yet, but trust that everyone is keeping well and enjoying decent weather. xx I'll be back in later for a good browse.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jul 2020)

Morning all, wet and breezy here. Another day of nothingness awaits.


----------



## screenman (17 Jul 2020)

Morning all, major computer slow down here, it now takes 20 minutes to start up from sleep, longer from turned off. I guess that may be a priority for the day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkay is cycling around various Scottish Islands


The designers of these games virtual cycling experiences could really have some fun with adding realistic Hebridean touches. Driving wind and rain, midges, ferry crossings, delayed/cancelled ferry crossings, midges, finding everything closed because it’s the Sabbath (certain islands only), and not forgetting the midges  Such fun . There’s a few good things too


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Looking good out there.
Hitching up in a couple of hours time and towing down to the Blackdown Hills.
Be sad to say goodbye to our best mates, after a very enjoyble 5 days together, but we're already arranging our next meet up.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jul 2020)

Happy birthay Mrs D R


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Jul 2020)

Morning all. It’s a lovely morning here in the sunny uplands of the midlands lol. Have got my normal Friday walk to the butchers in a few mins and then a few little jobs to do.
But I am starting to think I am going mad , because what I should be doing this afternoon as the weather is so good and wind is so light is getting my bike out and going for a ride for a couple of hours . BUT what I really want to do is have 40 mins on the turbo trainer. I have definitely been in lock down too long lol 😂😂If it goes on like this I might even have to start looking for part time w@@k lol.😂😂😀

Ps happy birthday to mrs Dave r


----------



## GM (17 Jul 2020)

Morning all.... Thanks for the birthday good wishes yesterday. I had a fabulous day, daughter came over and is staying for a couple of days. It's funny how daughters seem to enjoy making a big fuss over their dads to make it extra special. 

Busy day again today, and it's going to be scorchio as well. Enjoy your day folks! 🌈

Happy birthday Mrs DaveR


----------



## gavroche (17 Jul 2020)

Bonjour and happy birthday to Mrs Dave.
Looks quite decent outside so will go for a ride after walking Molly and doing a bit of shopping. Two of our grandchildren are staying over for the night and I promised them to have a BBQ tonight. Why are kids so fussy about their food though? One will only have chicken nuggets or fish fingers/cakes and chips. He is 10 years old. The other one ( 7 ) won't eat brown bread because he says it is dirty. Oh well, at least they won't starve and hope they enjoy it. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, wet and breezy here. Another day of nothingness awaits.



https://metro.co.uk/2015/10/04/in-d...ons-why-you-should-never-feel-guilty-5408571/


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jul 2020)

I said my letting agent were useless – knock on the door “Hi I've come to repair your ceiling”, but they haven't repaired the leak yet !!!! this guy has just driven 22 miles to get here and now has to go back again.....he was not happy


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The designers of these games virtual cycling experiences could really have some fun with adding realistic Hebridean touches. Driving wind and rain, midges, ferry crossings, delayed/cancelled ferry crossings, midges, finding everything closed because it’s the Sabbath (certain islands only), and not forgetting the midges  Such fun . There’s a few good things too


Oh but it is so beautiful. I've ridden from Barra to Stornoway and until I got there had no idea there was somewhere so stunningly beautiful in the UK.

I rattled on about it so much four French friends insisted I take them the following year.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jul 2020)

Din Eidyn looking very gloomy today


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jul 2020)

Well what an exciting ride!!! On the way home decided to have a dig at a local climb. I'm approximately 0.25 mile from the start, cooking on full gas at 25+ downhill.........and the friggin' Waste Collection Operative crosses the road 20 metres in front of me. I screamed at him, he stopped, I missed him by inches, and then he called me two words beginning with f and c......for cyclists.

Housework and supermarket next...

Geeeez


----------



## Drago (17 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I said my letting agent were useless – knock on the door “Hi I've come to repair your ceiling”, but they haven't repaired the leak yet !!!! this guy has just driven 22 miles to get here and now has to go back again.....he was not happy


I bet he was even less happy when you answered the door in your birthday suit! Hopefully a signed copy of Tales From Topographic Oceans will calm him down.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I bet he was even less happy when you answered the door in your birthday suit! Hopefully a signed copy of Tales From Topographic Oceans will calm him down.


I would not open the door naked to anyone, I know many on my naturists forum do as they say I have a “right to be naked in my house”, but for me I show respect for them so I normally grab a dressing gown.


----------



## Drago (17 Jul 2020)

You hang a dressing gown on your love lolly?


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2020)

Thank you from My Good Lady for your birthday wishes


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2020)

Had a few problems which have taken most of the day up (just put a thread asking for help/advice) so not been on to speak to you oldies 
Re my herbal tea** this morning..............it was not too bad. I have also started to drink more water. When I worked from home I drank lots but have developed the bad habit of going without.
**I will definitely try it again tomorrow.
@Mo1959 do you use 'tea bags' type of brew from the leaf....that seems a bit of a faff to me.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2020)

The Eagle has landed.






Chillin' out with an ice cold Hop House 13.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2020)

Thats it! Job done! Our through lounge is as empty as I can get it, I've run out of space, boxroom is full, back bedroom is full and the kitchen is full, I've left just enough room in the kitchen to access the fridge, food cupboard and bin and thats it. All thats left in the lounge is my computer table and the big unit.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats it! Job done! Our through lounge is as empty as I can get it, I've run out of space, boxroom is full, back bedroom is full and the kitchen is full, I've left just enough room in the kitchen to access the fridge, food cupboard and bin and thats it. All thats left in the lounge is my computer table and the big unit.


You've it all to put back yet.


----------



## screenman (18 Jul 2020)

Morning all, we are getting plastered today and the slow starting computer is off for fixing hopefully. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2020)

Morning all.
Raining again and its in for the day apparently.
I am sat enjoying a cup of herbal tea....oh whoopee .
Listening to S.O.T.S with our Tony.
Doing an Aldi dash at 0730. Then the local butchers (never got ther t'other day).
No real plans. Maybe some footy on the box.
Have a good day all.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2020)

🌧️🌧️


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've it all to put back yet.



Don't remind me!


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jul 2020)

Morning all, tea is being drunk, Tony Blackbum on the radio with his shocking jokes, how else is there to start a Saturday morning. 
Cloudy and humid at the moment. 
A bit of gardening today, tidying up the front. It looks a bit forlorn and dry. There is some rain forecast for tomorrow though.
I don't have any enthusiasm for a bike ride today, maybe tomorrow dodging the showers. 🚴‍♂️


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2020)

Good morning. A horrible windy, dull overcast and cold day here and yep the forecast is for the entire day. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Drago (18 Jul 2020)

Like a snake charmers spitting cobra, I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

A bit vague this morning as yesterday afternoons walk across the Heath took us past a little industrial estate which is the home of Sandbanks Brewery which happened to be open. 
Lots of hand sanitiser on draught, and some glorious beers which we sampled whilst sitting in the sun having a natter 🍺
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚲🚶🌞


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2020)

Hello world, here I am not exactly bright eyed and bushy tailed but functioning adequately. Forecast has proved bang on so far, currently grey and still but 96% chance of rain reducing to 19% at 4.00

It's village Sports and Social Club picnic today at 4.00pm so very much hoping the forecast is correct. I'm working the bar from 5.30. Amongst other sporting activities there will be croquet - wooooh, get the Pimms and boaters out!!!

Someone brought a set along last week. I'd forgotten what a good, fun game it is, especially playing doubles.

The rest of my day focuses on a mountain of ironing similar to an EU butter surplus, the Guardian codeword around 9.00 when the paper arrives - love this on a Saturday - followed by a LOT of household admin.  

Finally got my refund from Tonik Energy, 5 months and the Ombudsman to get £128.42. Daft.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2020)

Serious question now. I had a hearing test at Boots last week. The audiologist spent 90 minutes with me and explained things regarding hearing and modern hearing aids which despite four years of previous tests had never been mentioned. She was genuinely disappointed to find this was the case.

So do any of you wear hearing aids? Any comparison of in ear and out of ear?

Have to say I was seriously impressed with the aids I tried. If I'd been given the same info as last week I might well have bought aids some time ago.

The cost is very significant so I need to be making the right decision.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jul 2020)

Morning all, a brighter start today


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jul 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2020)

Morning. Sorry to rub it in to all you southerners but it's lovely up here 

Took the mountain bike for a change. Mix of roads and off road. The new cycle path running from Comrie to St Fillans cuts through grazing and the sheep seem to love to lie on it for some reason. It is covered in poo. I stopped at one point to get a stick and scrape the worst off as I didn't fancy eating it if it got thrown up off the wheel. Within seconds the midges descended so couldn't wait to get going again.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Just like Drago's spotting conrad I have also risen. 
Off to Honiton this morning for a bit of shopping, then having a walk around Hembury castle Iron Age fort. A spot of luncheon at a local hostelry should round the morning off nicely.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2020)

Aldi dash complete.
Sat in conservatory at the moment and its piddling down.
Next stop is the butchers and then the aunty with her goodies.
@PaulSB 
I wear a hearing aid. There are certain sounds/pitches I can't hear very well so I dont wear it all the time.
Mine has a sort of plug that you shove in your lughole and a small unit that sits behind the actual ear. Its an NHS one so cost me nowt.
Cant compare as I've never looked at others. If my problem was worse and I wore it all the time I would look into paying for a better one.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just like Drago's spotting conrad I have also risen.
> Off to Honiton this morning for a bit of shopping, then having a walk around Hembury castle Iron Age fort. A spot of luncheon at a local hostelry should round the morning off nicely.



Honiton used to have its own Marathon race back in the 80's, it was sponsored by Oasis Motors IIRC.
It's memorable because Chris, one of my running friends was very short sighted but being young and vain at the time, he refused to wear glasses.
There was quite a crowd at the approach to the finish so Chris decided to showboat by waving to the crowd and weaving from side to side as he approached the finishing line.
He didn't hear us screaming at him to look at the big clock above the finish line with the digits 2:59:54, :55:, 56:, ...
He crossed the line in a time of 3:00:01 much to his dismay at not achieving a sub 3 hour marathon time. Of course, seeing his obvious disappointment and being the good mates that we are, we never mentioned it again... 😉


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Sorry to rub it in to all you southerners but it's lovely up here
> 
> Took the mountain bike for a change. Mix of roads and off road. The new cycle path running from Comrie to St Fillans cuts through grazing and the sheep seem to love to lie on it for some reason. It is covered in poo. I stopped at one point to get a stick and scrape the worst off as I didn't fancy eating it if it got thrown up off the wheel. Within seconds the midges descended so couldn't wait to get going again.
> 
> ...


It's always greener on the other side of the hill, or maybe I just don't see the beauty in my area


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> A bit vague this morning as yesterday afternoons walk across the Heath took us past a little industrial estate which is the home of Sandbanks Brewery which happened to be open.
> Lots of hand sanitiser on draught, and some glorious beers which we sampled whilst sitting in the sun having a natter 🍺
> Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚲🚶🌞


Draught "Hand Sanitiser", could you have more than one pint?


----------



## postman (18 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Serious question now. I had a hearing test at Boots last week. The audiologist spent 90 minutes with me and explained things regarding hearing and modern hearing aids which despite four years of previous tests had never been mentioned. She was genuinely disappointed to find this was the case.
> 
> So do any of you wear hearing aids? Any comparison of in ear and out of ear?
> 
> ...




May i ask what is wrong with the good old Nhs ones.,I have those.Repairs are done free unless you have damaged them or lost them ,i did.Batteries are free. After care is brill,just a thought for you.Plus they are very good.


----------



## GM (18 Jul 2020)

Morning all.....Chilling out while the Ladies have gone to our local coffee shop for breakfast. A nice day forecast good for doing some tidying up outside.
@PaulSB I would recommend Specsavers for hearing aids. Just find out which is your nearest branch that is an audiologist and get a doctors referral for free NHS aids. I think the referrals are done by email since the lockdown, which makes it easier. Plus you get a new pair every 3 years. The only downside is they are unbearable for cycling!


----------



## postman (18 Jul 2020)

Well after an action packed week,letting agents battle,Manchester twice moving son's housewares home here till he gets another flat.This morning has all gone flat.Deflated nothing to do,it's also raining so a hair cut home made is on the cards then some reading.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2020)

postman said:


> May i ask what is wrong with the good old Nhs ones.,I have those.Repairs are done free unless you have damaged them or lost them ,i did.Batteries are free. After care is brill,just a thought for you.Plus they are very good.


Of course. This is the first time I've looked at hearing aids. I intend to look in to this deeply before deciding and comparing with the NHS is on my list.

I can't think of any reason why NHS aids would be inferior except possibly aesthetics? I can see how NHS aids might be engineered for effectiveness but perhaps not size and style. I simply don't know yet. One thing I'm unsure about is where to begin with getting on to the NHS for aids. Any hints?

There is one benefit which could be a decider and would be important in our house. I have seen aids which come with a box which plugs in to the TV and then streams the audio direct to the user. This would eliminate an area of occassional household conflict!! 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all.....Chilling out while the Ladies have gone to our local coffee shop for breakfast. A nice day forecast good for doing some tidying up outside.
> @PaulSB I would recommend Specsavers for hearing aids. Just find out which is your nearest branch that is an audiologist and get a doctors referral for free NHS aids. I think the referrals are done by email since the lockdown, which makes it easier. Plus you get a new pair every 3 years. The only downside is they are unbearable for cycling!


That's helpful. Thanks. I shall email my GP.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2020)

postman said:


> May i ask what is wrong with the good old Nhs ones.,I have those.Repairs are done free unless you have damaged them or lost them ,i did.Batteries are free. After care is brill,just a thought for you.Plus they are very good.



People with hearing aids are eligible to apply for a Disabled Person's Railcard at a price of £20 for a yearly card or £54 for a 3 year version. 
It also allows the person travelling with you to receive the same 30% discount. 
I think you have to submit a copy of the front page of your NHS battery book, or proof from your Hearing Aid prescriber when applying.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2020)

@GM Do you know if the NHS ones you get via Specsavers are the same as you would get from the hospital?
I found the audio dept at the hospital excellent. Test and diagnosis were 1st class.
@PaulSB as has been said, referal from your Doctor.
@Tenkaykev I did not know that about rail travel discount. TBH we dont use trains that often but one decent journey would make it worthwhile.
I wonder if there are any other perks


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2020)

Lovely morning here in mid Devon.
Nipped into ALDI for supplies them had a pleasant walk around Broadhembury hill fort.

















Currently lunching in the York Inn.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Jul 2020)

Afternoon . Spent the morning wandering around st nics park in Warwick, as mrs ex laser wanted to use her paddle board on the river. There was a lovely vibe in the park , lots of people having fun . If was a little sad looking at the site of where Warwick sailing club used to be , I had a lot of happy times there . The club closed over 20 years ago but until last year the local sea scouts were still still using the site , but they have now returned it to the council who in turn are letting it return to nature .


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2020)

@Dirk - lovely pics


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2020)

@Tenkaykev - didn't know this one. Thanks. We already have Senior railcards but this would save a bob or two.

Sounds like if enough bits pack up the railways would pay me to get on a train!! 😂


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jul 2020)

Little ride for me 18 miles


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Tenkaykev - didn't know this one. Thanks. We already have Senior railcards but this would save a bob or two.
> 
> Sounds like if enough bits pack up the railways would pay me to get on a train!! 😂



Mrs Tenkay and I both have a Senior Railcard. It's saved us a fortune over the years as trains are our preferred means of travel when visiting the kids in Leeds, London and Edinburgh.
We have an old tea caddy that I've cut a slot in to accept £2 coins. When we get any in our change we pop them in the tin ( not a lot has gone in since lockdown and contactless card payments have become the norm )

This is our "Slush Fund" which we use to upgrade to First Class on longer journeys. On our last trip up to Edinburgh I was offered and accepted a total of four Gin and Tonics ( they are served in 50ml miniatures ) That's as well as the included meal and other snacks plus use of the First Class lounge at the station with free tea/coffee fruit etc. It can be a real bargain, especially with the Railcard discount. We always start planning well in advance and on one occasion noticed that the First Class fare was cheaper than the Standard Class !
Different rail operating companies have different standards so on some journeys it just isn't worth paying the extra ( South Western Railways have no seat reservations and First Class is just a bit more leg room with an antimacassar on the headrest.
( I can't remember the last time I used that word - antimacassar, must be because I'm older than I thought )


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2020)

Thirsty work this walking lark....


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I can't remember the last time I used that word - antimacassar, must be because I'm older than I thought.....


Probably about the same time that you last wore a cummerbund.....


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dirk - lovely pics


Aren't " Dirk pics " a bit controversial?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Thirsty work this walking lark....
> 
> View attachment 536738


Back to your flat beer then.
I have cups of tea with better head than that


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Thirsty work this walking lark....
> 
> View attachment 536738


With regards the sign over the bar,
Being drunk on licensed premises is at present an offence under section 12 of the Licensing Act, 1872.

Is the landlord happy to help you break the law?


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Little ride for me 18 miles




Beat me by a mile.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2020)

I’m easily pleased. Wiggle delivery of High5 tabs and a couple of new water bottles. Pack of Haribo inside


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m easily pleased. Wiggle delivery of High5 tabs and a couple of new water bottles. Pack of Haribo inside


Non of that stuff is illegal when cycling I take it.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Sorry to rub it in to all you southerners but it's lovely up here
> 
> Took the mountain bike for a change. Mix of roads and off road. The new cycle path running from Comrie to St Fillans cuts through grazing and the sheep seem to love to lie on it for some reason. *It is covered in poo*. I stopped at one point to get a stick and scrape the worst off *as I didn't fancy eating it if it got thrown up off the wheel*. Within seconds the midges descended so couldn't wait to get going again.



Recently, myself and Mrs @BoldonLad were cycling Sustrans Route 1 from Berwick-upon-Tweed to Lindisfarne. Much of the route crosses fields, with cattle grazing in them. For some reason, despite having a whole field, the cattle appear to prefer to congregate on the track, and, do what cattle do (ie leave calling cards). As we rode along, through the cow pats, I remarked to Mrs @BoldonLad that a puncture, now, or, in the next few miles would not be pleasant. Sure enough, Mrs @BoldonLad got a puncture a few minutes later. Fortunately, we had plenty of drinking water with us, so I could wah-wah's my hands after changing the tube!


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m easily pleased. Wiggle delivery of High5 tabs and a couple of new water bottles. Pack of Haribo inside




What a coincidence pre ride Opened the tin where I keep my jelly babies Found three packets of unopened Haribos.

Always take a few jelly babies out with me Anti bonk food.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jul 2020)

Back from a 66 mile saunter into Peeblesshire, had packed lunch on the banks of the Tweed at Stobo. Very pleasant.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2020)

Still bloomin raining here.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2020)

Sun's still shining here.
Saturday outside watching light aircraft doing aerobatics over Dunkeswell Aerodrome.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a 66 mile saunter into Peeblesshire, had packed lunch on the banks of the Tweed at Stobo. Very pleasant.
> View attachment 536766
> 
> View attachment 536767


Your roads look a lot better than ours if that one is anything to go by? 
Looks lovely.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Your roads look a lot better than ours if that one is anything to go by?
> Looks lovely.


In terms of surface you mean ? They’re a mixed bag, they range from ok to awful. The road in the photo is at Dreva, about 30 miles away, first time I’ve done it for ages.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Still bloomin raining here.


Yeah ..... but I bet it is dry in your lounge


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> In terms of surface you mean ? They’re a mixed bag, they range from ok to awful. The road in the photo is at Dreva, about 30 miles away, first time I’ve done it for ages.


Some of our potholes have grass growing in them!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah ..... but I bet it is dry in your lounge


Dont get personal


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jul 2020)

Life on 3 wheels is getting a bit dodgy due to the sudden influx of touroid and had a couple of screeching halts from cars with no escape route for me and them hurtling round blind bends. They were certainly not local. Decided I really had to get back on 2 wheels so got the Brompton out for the first time this year I think. Steering a bit twitchy but since I had no front bag on this was to be expected. Next step I think is the Gtech electric assist till I get my 2 wheel legs back in trim.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2020)

Nearly there, he's coming back in the morning to finish it, I should be able to start putting it all back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2020)

We had lunch at Harvey's Coffee Cabin today, one of my favourite cafes, then spent a pleasant couple of hours at Twycross Zoo.


----------



## 12boy (18 Jul 2020)

Went for a short slow ride with some climbing involved and my speed was sad. Still, I went by some routes not often used, which I've been doing recently since my usual haunts are kinda stale. Anyway, coming home on the last grade, I encountered a flock of urban turkeys. If you expand the picture you can see all 7 of them. There are several flocks in town who roam around being badasses. The Toms want to battle with cars and they all like to cross the street so as to make cars wait while they saunter across. They kind of go along with the antelope, mule deer, foxes, skunks, Canada geese and raccoons who think they own the place. Occasionally there are badgers, bears, mountain lions and coyotes but they are more furtive.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> Went for a short slow ride with some climbing involved and my speed was sad. Still, I went by some routes not often used, which I've been doing recently since my usual haunts are kinda stale. Anyway, coming home on the last grade, I encountered a flock of urban turkeys. If you expand the picture you can see all 7 of them. There are several flocks in town who roam around being badasses. The Toms want to battle with cars and they all like to cross the street so as* to make cars wait while they saunter across. *They kind of go along with the antelope, mule deer, foxes, skunks, Canada geese and raccoons who think they own the place. Occasionally there are badgers, bears, mountain lions and coyotes but they are more furtive.


Do you reckon that's why their cousins crossed the road?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Nearly there, he's coming back in the morning to finish it, I should be able to start putting it all back tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 536775




It looks lovely


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> We had lunch at Harvey's Coffee Cabin today, one of my favourite cafes, then spent a pleasant couple of hours at Twycross Zoo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 536777



Snap , mrs ex laser and I are going to twycross zoo on Thursday afternoon and then on to piccolinos in Warwick for a meal . 
We know how to live on our wedding anniversary 😂😂😂


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Nearly there, he's coming back in the morning to finish it, I should be able to start putting it all back tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 536775


Nice rich colour.
Edit
Thats the floor, not MrsDave


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Nearly there, he's coming back in the morning to finish it, I should be able to start putting it all back tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 536775
> 
> ...


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Some of our potholes have grass growing in them!




The green revolution.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Some of our potholes have grass growing in them!



If they were really deep, it would be Eucalyptus coming through


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

@Dave7, you've been warned.


Spoiler: Found "that picture"


----------



## screenman (18 Jul 2020)

We have got plastered and the ceiling is painted, tomorrow is even more exciting.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> We have got plastered and the ceiling is painted, *tomorrow is even more exciting*.


Time travel or just a good guess!


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Snap , mrs ex laser and I are going to twycross zoo on Thursday afternoon and then on to piccolinos in Warwick for a meal .
> We know how to live on our wedding anniversary 😂😂😂



Enjoy you're anniversary Thursday, hopefully the zoo will be a bit quieter Then, it was busy today and there were queues in some parts of it, we missed a few things because we weren't prepared to queue.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It looks lovely



Thank you.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Some of our potholes have grass growing in them!



I've seen pictures of people planting flowers in the potholes in some places.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon . Spent the morning wandering around st nics park in Warwick, as mrs ex laser wanted to use her paddle board on the river. There was a lovely vibe in the park , lots of people having fun . If was a little sad looking at the site of where Warwick sailing club used to be , I had a lot of happy times there . The club closed over 20 years ago but until last year the local sea scouts were still still using the site , but they have now returned it to the council who in turn are letting it return to nature .



We had an afternoon there a few weeks ago, the first time we'd been there since the kids were small, we'd done several trips round the parks in Leamington and fancied a change.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2020)

Goodnight campers.


----------



## GM (18 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @GM Do you know if the NHS ones you get via Specsavers are the same as you would get from the hospital?
> I found the audio dept at the hospital excellent. Test and diagnosis were 1st class.
> @PaulSB as has been said, referal from your Doctor.
> @Tenkaykev I did not know that about rail travel discount. TBH we dont use trains that often but one decent journey would make it worthwhile.
> I wonder if there are any other perks




Apologies for not replying earlier, I had a bucket load of cement going off which I had to use quickly. When I finished daughter said, "Dad you definitely need a pint" So off we cycled to the Goodness Brewery Tap room in Wood Green, a nice couple pints of IPA was had.

Not sure about the hospital ones, but the ones I got from Specsavers the other week are called Danalogic Ambio. They seem a bit better than the Siemen ones I had before. 

For the last couple of years I've had the Disable Persons Railcard which has been excellent value, saved me a fortune. Not sure about renewing it though, it expired in June, will have to see how things plan out. Another good thing about using the DPR card, when I used it coming back from Norfolk last year the ticket inspector clipped my ticked and said "would you like any help getting off the train sir" I was tempted to say you can carry my Brompton if you like!


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Goodnight campers.


Sithi

Watch out for the Apaches!


----------



## 12boy (19 Jul 2020)

Classic33, chickens got a long way to to achieve the chutzpah of turkeys and Canada geese.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks. Am I first to post today apart from 12boy, and he is in yesterday anyway.

Might be a nice day today so woohooo.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## screenman (19 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Time travel or just a good guess!



Wishful thinking.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

I've been up a while, we've had a bit of rain and everything feels refreshed.
We're expecting daughter and granddaughter over for lunch, at almost three years old and a great big bundle of fun I expect I'll need a nap later to recover.
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏊🌞


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2020)

Well Good Morning, it is a glorious day with clear blue skies, sunshine and no wind. Wonderful.

Meeting three of the lady club members for a ride at 8.30. Same route as last Thursday. They'd heard it's a good route, it is, and the varying terrain with plenty of flat, some rolling and two big climbs with segments give something for everyone. Also two fantastic sweeping descents with good visibility and natural slowdown at the bottom.

With all of yesterday's rain we should be treated to one of Lancashire's finest views across Morecambe Bay to the Lakes.

When I get home it's a busy allotment afternoon, some weeding, gooseberries to pick, which means an evening of topping and tailing, and other assorted chores.

Have a nice day.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2020)

@Tenkaykev like you we've enjoyed the benefits of Senior Railcards for 3-4 years now. Until Covid-19 struck we rarely took the car to Manchester, it costs more to park than one train fare.

When we went to London it would always be first class. Like you say it's great value and with a bit of planning actually saves money. The best I recall was £76 return total for both of us. Then chuck in drinks, four meals, sometimes newspaper and as much coffee and tea as you want..........I'd guess the savings on what one would spend on food etc. by traveling second class are probably close to the cost of one first class ticket. No brainer.

Ours have a year or two to run, not sure if we will renew - so much has changed.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks, floor fitter here this morning to finish off then I can start putting it all back.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2020)

Just got up.....a bit late for me.
A lovely day here also.
We have the rest of the bedding plants to pot. First I was not up to it and then the weather changed.
Apart from that its a chill day.
Aldi have those peppers on sale today but I found out they were for outside and we wanted some for the conservatory so will give them a miss.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just got up.....a bit late for me.
> A lovely day here also.
> We have the rest of the bedding plants to pot. First I was not up to it and then the weather changed.
> Apart from that its a chill day.
> Aldi have those peppers on sale today but I found out they were for outside and we wanted some for the conservatory so will give them a miss.


Are you talking peppers or chillis Dave? On Thursday our Aldi had very good chilli plants but no peppers. I realise today is when they start a new round of plant offers. The chillis were loaded with flowers - I'm going back for one at some point!!

Anyway in my view the same pepper can be grown in or out doors. Obviously your conservatory is warm and protected - ideal for a pepper. Outside peppers need a warm sheltered spot.

These plants are being sold as "outdoor peppers" to encourage those who don't have a greenhouse/conservatory - it shouldn't put you off. My peppers are inside all summer.


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Had a bit of rain overnight and now it's mizzly and grey. Hopefully, it'll clear as the morning goes on.
Booked a Sunday lunch at the York today.
First Sunday pub lunch since the start of the lockdown!


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


How's yer spotting Conrad this morning?


----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2020)

Morning all, 
Drizzling nicely outside but still quite warm. 
The usual dog walking and then a bike ride is the order of the day. 
MrsP is not happy, she didn't get to sleep until gone 1pm ans was awake by 6 this morning. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Are you talking peppers or chillis Dave? On Thursday our Aldi had very good chilli plants but no peppers. I realise today is when they start a new round of plant offers. The chillis were loaded with flowers - I'm going back for one at some point!!
> 
> Anyway in my view the same pepper can be grown in or out doors. Obviously your conservatory is warm and protected - ideal for a pepper. Outside peppers need a warm sheltered spot.
> 
> These plants are being sold as "outdoor peppers" to encourage those who don't have a greenhouse/conservatory - it shouldn't put you off. My peppers are inside all summer.


The advert says chilli peppers and sweet peppers


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jul 2020)

Morning all, a sunny start


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2020)

Morning. Bit like yesterday. A nice  start to the day so I have bimbled. It will also be like yesterday with the wind picking up too so glad I've been out. The old back is still giving me grief and pushing into a headwind nearly brings me to a halt these days


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2020)

Morning  I have inside as well as out


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> How's yer spotting Conrad this morning?


Hooded and erect!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Are you talking peppers or chillis Dave? On Thursday our Aldi had very good chilli plants but no peppers. I realise today is when they start a new round of plant offers. The chillis were loaded with flowers - I'm going back for one at some point!!
> 
> Anyway in my view the same pepper can be grown in or out doors. Obviously your conservatory is warm and protected - ideal for a pepper. Outside peppers need a warm sheltered spot.
> 
> These plants are being sold as "outdoor peppers" to encourage those who don't have a greenhouse/conservatory - it shouldn't put you off. *My peppers are inside all summer.*


As they should be, not on public view!


Never heard them called that before though.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2020)

@PaulSB 
I am now the proud owner of
One sweet pepper plant
One cherry tomato plant
And
One patio sun flower.
Green fingered I am not but I will try not to kill them too quickly.
I need some decent sized pots
Plus
Some idea how to care for them


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB
> I am now the proud owner of
> One sweet pepper plant
> One cherry tomato plant
> ...


The ALDI hot chilli plants do well outside. I bring mine in over winter and hack them back to a stick, they sprout again the next year.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2020)

Afternoon. I have bimbled. Loads of numpties on the road. Motorbikes galore
Flash cars that are clearly in a group and must drive no more than 10 feet behind each other and must do whatever they can to scare witless by coming up behind you quietly, then revving their engines right behind you. Obviously they are not locals.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> The ALDI hot chilli plants do well outside. I bring mine in over winter and hack them back to a stick, they sprout again the next year.


We debated hot Vs sweet chilli. We are not green fingered so wanted to try just one.
We can use a lot more sweet than chilli so went with that.
We have a conservatory with a sheltered patio.......we arr not sure which is best.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon. I have bimbled. Loads of numpties on the road. Motorbikes galore
> Flash cars that are clearly in a group and must drive no more than 10 feet behind each other and must do whatever they can to scare witless by coming up behind you quietly, then revving their engines right behind you. Obviously they are not locals.
> 
> View attachment 536859
> ...


How do you know they are not locals?
Did you check to see if they had a sheep in the back


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How do you know they are not locals?
> Did you check to see if they had a sheep in the back


Feeling brave?


----------



## derrick (19 Jul 2020)

Having a real lazy day, chilling in our newly carpeted living room, it's been a hard week clearing everything out from downstairs, to upstairs so the carpet layers can work there magic, Then to bring it all back down again. Wiring the sound system took longer than it should have done Had a 90 mile ride to Cambridge and back yesterday, But am looking forward to a bit of distance socializing with the neigbours, and a bit of playing on the BMX with the kids in the street. Am loving my life.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2020)

And yet another horticultural question.
Its in our garden, looks very nice but we have no idea what it is.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2020)

derrick said:


> Having a real lazy day, chilling in our newly carpeted living room, it's been a hard week clearing everything out from downstairs, to upstairs so the carpet layers can work there magic, Then to bring it all back down again. Wiring the sound system took longer than it should have done Had a 90 mile ride to Cambridge and back yesterday, But am looking forward to a bit of distance socializing with the neigbours, and a bit of playing on the BMX with the kids in the street. Am loving my life.


I could have saved you some money on that carpet. Dave R has had his replaced with laminate. You could have had his old stuff. Only 10 years old with little wear.
Just a small % for me would have done


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How do you know they are not locals?
> Did you check to see if they had a sheep in the back




Their cars are too clean. No cow muck


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Their cars are too clean. No cow muck


Many cows on the local roads?


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2020)

First Sunday pub lunch since March 15th.......Gawd we've missed them!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Many cows on the local roads?




And sheep. Especially sheep


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Their cars are too clean. No cow muck


And no dents or scratches.


----------



## pawl (19 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And yet another horticultural question.
> Its in our garden, looks very nice but we have no idea what it is.
> View attachment 536862
> 
> ...




It’s a bit difficult to tell.It looks like a Hebe


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jul 2020)

Another Pentlands walk from the house today.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another Pentlands walk from the house today.
> View attachment 536890


WoW that looks like a painting


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The advert says chilli peppers and sweet peppers


Sorry Dave, been riding all day. The first are chillis, the second peppers though technically both are peppers just the sweet ones don't blow your head off!!


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2020)

Sorted, job done, just got to put the clutter back, our youngest has been up and helped get the big stuff put back.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And yet another horticultural question.
> Its in our garden, looks very nice but we have no idea what it is.
> View attachment 536862
> 
> ...


It's a Hebe, possibly the variety "Autumn Glory." Many folk, especially older people, will refer to it as a Veronica.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another Pentlands walk from the house today.
> View attachment 536890


That yours, just visible over the trees on the right.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB
> I am now the proud owner of
> One sweet pepper plant
> One cherry tomato plant
> ...



I haven't seen the cherry tomatoes in Aldi but my guess is it is already flowering and/or has some fruit? I would be inclined to leave it in the same pot.

The pepper will also probably be OK in the same pot. I'll try and get a proper look at what they're selling. Won't be for a day or two though.

Both tomato and pepper will be happy in your conservatory. Keep them moist and avoid overwatering. It's a good plan to measure the amount of water you give. Use a kitchen measuring jug and no more than 500ml at a time. If they flag a bit during the day then increase the amount. Water in the evening once temperatures in the conservatory have started to cool.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2020)

Oh yes forgot the sunflower. I did see these but didn't take a lot of notice. I think they were flowering or at least had flower buds? If so it's not going to grow much taller, if at all. A bigger pot, not much bigger, will help to give it more moisture but that's about all. Pop it outside on your patio, plant in a garden container or a flower bed.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another Pentlands walk from the house today.
> View attachment 536890


Looks amazing. Nice MTB trail on the right?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2020)

Might leave the footie on in the background. Think I’d like Chelsea to win.


----------



## screenman (19 Jul 2020)

Brilliant day, the coming is now up around the new chimney breast, the skirting board is on and the tv is now fixed to a new swiveling thing that is fixed to the wall, this afternoon was spent soaking up some days and opening and emptying a fire bottles, life is great and I am thankful for it.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Brilliant day, the coming is now up around the new chimney breast, the skirting board is on and the tv is now fixed to a new swiveling thing that is fixed to the wall, this afternoon was spent soaking up some days and opening and emptying a fire bottles, life is great and I am thankful for it.


Yep, judging by the typos you have definitely emptied a few bottles!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I haven't seen the cherry tomatoes in Aldi but my guess is it is already flowering and/or has some fruit? I would be inclined to leave it in the same pot.
> 
> The pepper will also probably be OK in the same pot. I'll try and get a proper look at what they're selling. Won't be for a day or two though.
> 
> Both tomato and pepper will be happy in your conservatory. Keep them moist and avoid overwatering. It's a good plan to measure the amount of water you give. Use a kitchen measuring jug and no more than 500ml at a time. If they flag a bit during the day then increase the amount. Water in the evening once temperatures in the conservatory have started to cool.


Thanks Paul......appreciate any advice I can get.
The pots are small but as you say, there are flowers. As they will be inside I would like to put them in nice pots...... will that be ok??


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, judging by the typos you have definitely emptied a few bottles!


Bottles of what though, and just how many.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> It’s a bit difficult to tell.It looks like a Hebe


Thanks. I will google that.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes forgot the sunflower. I did see these but didn't take a lot of notice. I think they were flowering or at least had flower buds? If so it's not going to grow much taller, if at all. A bigger pot, not much bigger, will help to give it more moisture but that's about all. Pop it outside on your patio, plant in a garden container or a flower bed.


It has indeed got one 'head' and 5 buds.
I was hoping for a 5 foot tall sun flower


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Brilliant day, the coming is now up around the new chimney breast, the skirting board is on and the tv is now fixed to a new swiveling thing that is fixed to the wall, this afternoon was spent soaking up some days and opening and emptying a fire bottles, life is great and I am thankful for it.




I think you may have had 1 to many drinks.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Might leave the footie on in the background. Think I’d like Chelsea to win.


I dont so much want Chelsea to win as wanting Utd to lose.
3.1 to Chelsea


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks amazing. Nice MTB trail on the right?


Yes, but steep !


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2020)

Bit of culture now. BBC Proms Classics on BBC 4.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks Paul......appreciate any advice I can get.
> The pots are small but as you say, there are flowers. As they will be inside I would like to put them in nice pots...... will that be ok??


Absolutely. I would suggest buying nice pots which are larger enough for the black plastic pot to simply slip in to. Saves a lot of mess.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> It has indeed got one 'head' and 5 buds.
> I was hoping for a 5 foot tall sun flower


I'll have a look in Aldi early this week and get back to you.


----------



## screenman (19 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you may have had 1 to many drinks.



Different keyboard, this one cannot spell as well as the other one.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit of culture now. BBC Proms* Classics on BBC 4.*


I am!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jul 2020)

Spent the evening watching back to back episodes of Mrs America. The characters are fantastic and there’s some great music but for the most part I haven’t the faintest idea what’s going on


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jul 2020)

PS And why isn’t Germaine Greer in it ?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Spent the evening watching back to back episodes of Mrs America. The characters are fantastic and there’s some great music but for the most part I haven’t the faintest idea what’s going on


Sounds as though it'll be a big hit then.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> PS And why isn’t Germaine Greer in it ?


Who?


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> PS And why isn’t Germaine Greer in it ?


She's Australian isn't she?


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2020)

Morning  Well, being caffeine free for a week now and no difference in sleeping  I will persevere for another couple of weeks.

Bit more cloud this morning. Not sure if we might have a few showers.


----------



## screenman (20 Jul 2020)

Morning all, just been having a look at some other parts of the forum, there are some angry people that I hope never retire and join this very friendly group, have a great day and keep smiling 😃.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, just been having a look at some other parts of the forum, there are some angry people that I hope never retire and join this very friendly group, have a great day and keep smiling 😃.


Ah yes, a couple of them visited us a few weeks ago. Not good. I'm always surprised people have time in their lives to read another's opinion, dissect it word by word and then claim the poster said something entirely different. One should read what was said and the intent making allowance when needed.

Years ago I had to put someone who gets pleasure from constantly doing this on to Ignore. I took him off a few months ago and see he's still doing it.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2020)

Anyway. Good morning. When I got up we had a lovely blue sky but now I wouldn't be surprised if it rained.

Heading out with the pensioners at 9.00 and then home to a lot of fruit picking, cleaning and freezing. My black and red currants are ready as are my green gooseberries and dessert gooseberries. Also need to make some gooseberry gin and vodka .... scrumptious. Right now I've got a mountain of gooseberries from yesterday's picking to top and tail before I go riding today.

Back later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

A sunny day today🌞

Yesterday was quite illuminating, 
Rummaging through a drawer earlier, I found my old garmin chest strap heart rate monitor.
I'd not used it for a few years since getting a watch with a wrist based sensor but a quick check revealed that the battery was still good so I thought it a good idea to do a stress test to discover my current maximum heart rate (this gradually decreases with age)
My methodology involved a gentle 1k is run to a local hill which is 250 metres long, starts gently and gradually gets steeper before a sharp rise to the summit.
Run hard to the top, jog back down, repeat four times with the last effort absolutely eyeballs out. 
Anyway, I managed it and I'm still in the land of the living 😁
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏊🌞


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2020)

I have risen


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2020)

Morning all.
@PaulSB @screenman i agree 100% with your thoughts. I wonder what sort of sick minds those people have to look for fights on an internet forum.
We have a pleasant, helpful section here.
Lots of strapping, handsome men 
And some lovely ladies (who frighten me).
Today will be
1. Off to buy some nice (but hopefully cheap) plant pots.
2. Off to buy soil and compost for pots and troughs we have had made.
3. Go for a walk
4. Plant bedding plants out.
Doubt everything will get done but thems the plans


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2020)

Good morning. Sunny but.dam cold here. I think it will warm up later though. 

I rarely venture onto the other areas of the forum as it seems the same old arguments and same old people and same old unpleasantness pervades . It is like De Ja Vu all the time. We need to put a sign up saying "stay away".

Anyway. I need some veggies so I might venture ibto town later to brave the influx of people. I see places in wales yesterday
Were heaving with people.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks, bright and sunny but a bit cool, I feel a bike ride coming on.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jul 2020)

Morning all virus dodgers, 
A bright sunny start to the day here. 
All the usual things to do including a ride out on the bike later, including a stop at the local grocers for some fresh produce on the way home. 
A spot of tidying in the garden this afternoon, and the day will be complete. 
We had friends round on Friday and Saturday and too much food and drink was consumed, so this week we are trying to be good and eat a lot less but healthy. A bit like a mini purge. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Glorious sunny morning out there. 







Off to visit another iron age fort this morning and having a walk around Otterhead lakes.
Regarding angry forumites - I reckon they all have pent up anger and frustration, from having to go to work, and have to take it out on someone without risk of losing their jobs. An anonymous forum is the ideal place.
Another good reason to retire as soon as you can - it's good for your health.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2020)

Back from an early cycle. One of the most unenjoyable ever. Could hardly turn the pedals. Oh well. It's done I suppose. 

I will enjoy my breakfast now. Might even have toast after my Weetabix


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, just been having a look at some other parts of the forum, there are some angry people that I hope never retire and join this very friendly group, have a great day and keep smiling 😃.


There's an ignore button so do don't see their post, I have quite a few


----------



## GM (20 Jul 2020)

Morning all.... As Paulus said, it's a bright sunny start but it feels a bit autumnal. Doggy walking after breakfast, and carry on with the gardening.🌈


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2020)

Hi nothing planed for to day


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2020)

It is going to be a lovely day here today.


----------



## dickyknees (20 Jul 2020)

Morning. Might venture out for a bimble if I can find some a quiet route, Anglesey is getting busier by the day!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Jul 2020)

I'm not sure I'm strictly allowed in here, as I don't think my boss knows I've effectively retired in my mind. 

I was going to chuck it in at the start of the year, which would have meant having to find something to make up the financial shortfall, then the lockdown came and I've been working from home. This is liable to be the case for at least the rest of the year, and probably longer.

I'm pretty much left to my own devices, as long as the job gets done. It means I can rattle off the more complex stuff on a night and early morning, and have the rest of the time to myself, with a quick check of emails and phone calls from time to time.

It also means my 'home' is where ever I can get a signal, so I'm fairly content to stick at it a bit longer, taking the extra cash and building up my pension pot. There's also now the threat of redundancies in the coming months, which would do me nicely and help keep someone that needs the income in gainful employment. The tricky bit is my post is deemed as essential, and there's nobody around that can fill it.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2020)

Must be and age thing but I remember back in the day there was one year when we had lovely weather in June and on 1st of July it rained. From then on it rained every day until the end of October when it probably started snowing. It did not rain all day but part of every day was wet and there were sogging tourists going around swearing they were never coming back.
Currently it is a bit like that but I did manage to get out for a couple of runs on the trike on Sunday morning without getting wet. Must be getting fitter as I had to sprint back to the car to get under the lifting back door without even getting out of breath. The gearing is very low and the feet were a blur but only doing 18mph. Better for hill climbing tho'.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2020)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I'm not sure I'm strictly allowed in here, as I don't think my boss knows I've effectively retired in my mind.
> 
> I was going to chuck it in at the start of the year, which would have meant having to find something to make up the financial shortfall, then the lockdown came and I've been working from home. This is liable to be the case for at least the rest of the year, and probably longer.
> 
> ...





We take anyone here.


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who?


Shes Paul Hogan in drag. A kind of common version of Dame Edna, but not remotely funny.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jul 2020)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I'm not sure I'm strictly allowed in here, as I don't think my boss knows I've effectively retired in my mind.
> 
> I was going to chuck it in at the start of the year, which would have meant having to find something to make up the financial shortfall, then the lockdown came and I've been working from home. This is liable to be the case for at least the rest of the year, and probably longer.
> 
> ...



Welcome! 
And what a witty username 👍


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2020)

So clicheguevara has a semi.




A semi retirement, that is.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Jul 2020)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I'm not sure I'm strictly allowed in here, as I don't think my boss knows I've effectively retired in my mind.
> 
> I was going to chuck it in at the start of the year, which would have meant having to find something to make up the financial shortfall, then the lockdown came and I've been working from home. This is liable to be the case for at least the rest of the year, and probably longer.
> 
> ...



First, the bad news, nobody is indispensable.

Good luck with the retirement, it is great. Many of my drinking Pals (including me) had plans for "partial retirement", just doing a little W*rk, but, to a man, we all found retirement so much fun, and, so time consuming, we just did it full time!


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Sunny but.dam cold here. I think it will warm up later though.
> 
> I rarely venture onto the other areas of the forum as it seems the same old arguments and same old people and same old unpleasantness pervades . It is like De Ja Vu all the time.* We need to put a sign up saying "stay away"*.*
> 
> ...


You mean like on some old maps, _" Here there be dragons"_?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean like on some old maps, _" Here there be dragons"_?




Exactly.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jul 2020)

Morning all, another bright and breezy start. No idea what I’m going to do today.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> *First, the bad news, nobody is indispensable.*
> 
> Good luck with the retirement, it is great. Many of my drinking Pals (including me) had plans for "partial retirement", just doing a little W*rk, but, to a man, we all found retirement so much fun, and, so time consuming, we just did it full time!



That's actually good news, and I keep trying to tell them the same. 

On the work front, I've been focusing on getting all the jobs that need doing around the house out of the way, and using the extra money I'm getting over and above what my pension would have provided to fund it, so I'm used to the lower income. With the extra time in, I'll never be wealthy, but my bills are covered with a bit left over, so I shouldn't need to struggle, and the 'need' to get extra income is reducing by the month.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2020)

The plumber has arrived  but can't find the leak


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The plumber has arrived  but can't find the leak


Is it a clean water leak at least.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We take anyone here.


If they are pleasant


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The plumber has arrived  but can't find the leak


Very difficult sometimes. They can start somewhere and exit a long way away.
If it is from the neighbours pipes and they are burried its going to be a nightmare. She wont want them knocking her walls out.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2020)

Update found leak now we need some potatoes to make the soup 
you've got to laugh or you would flipping


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If they are pleasant


What about me?


----------



## Paulus (20 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What about me?


you are tolerated.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> She wont want them knocking her walls out.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> you are tolerated.


You'll get one of Classic's famous red cards!


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2020)

I'm sat in the courtyard at Middleton Hall with a coffee and a teacake, its been a pleasant but hard ride out.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If they are pleasant




Def only if they are pleasant.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2020)

I have been to the Co Op. I might go for a bimble as well.


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2020)

I have mentioned in recent weeks I've not been feeling quite right, and suspected that my diabetes (T1) may have crept slightly out of control or change its characteristic somewhat has I am ageing. I'm normally rock solid stable so don't faff about with home blood testing - they're only really screening devices, not very accurate, and by the time they're telling you something is wrong you bloody well know about it anyway!

I had a blood test two weeks ago at the GP and that's come back slightly out of range, so he referred me for a priority appointment to the hospital. Guess what? I've just received a letter that I have a hospital appointment on Wednesday... On the telephone! I can quite understand that we all this virus malarkey that over the phone is probably a way to go, but I wonder what sort of examination they can to do over the blower!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I have mentioned in recent weeks I've not been feeling quite right, and suspected that my diabetes (T1) may have crept slightly out of control or change its characteristic somewhat has I am ageing. I'm normally rock solid stable so don't faff about with home blood testing - they're only really screening devices, not very accurate, and by the time they're telling you something is wrong you bloody well know about it anyway!
> 
> I had a blood test two weeks ago at the GP and that's come back slightly out of range, so he referred me for a priority appointment to the hospital. Guess what? I've just received a letter that I have a hospital appointment on Wednesday... On the telephone! I can quite understand that we all this virus malarkey that over the phone is probably a way to go, but I wonder what sort of examination they can to do over the blower!


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I have mentioned in recent weeks I've not been feeling quite right, and suspected that my diabetes (T1) may have crept slightly out of control or change its characteristic somewhat has I am ageing. I'm normally rock solid stable so don't faff about with home blood testing - they're only really screening devices, not very accurate, and by the time they're telling you something is wrong you bloody well know about it anyway!
> 
> I had a blood test two weeks ago at the GP and that's come back slightly out of range, so he referred me for a priority appointment to the hospital. Guess what? I've just received a letter that I have a hospital appointment on Wednesday... On the telephone! I can quite understand that we all this virus malarkey that over the phone is probably a way to go, but I wonder what sort of examination they can to do over the blower!



Look on the bright side Drago, as it's a telephone consultation there's no need to change your Y fronts 👍


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2020)

Good point!

Another advantage of the Y fronts is that they're a veritable petri dish of nasties, so I already enjoy immunity to everything from Covid 19 to Novichok.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2020)

I have returned from a slow 10 mile bimble. Looked like it was going to rain and I felt a few spots of rain in the air, but it held off.

Crikey, There is so much traffic on the roads now as well.
















The Himalayan Balsom has started to bloom as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2020)

I had a walk before lunch. The Grockles are here too!  The car park at the local park is full to overflowing.
Had a huge tuna pasta salad for lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What about me?


You got through a crevice and were allowed to stay.
Thats what I was told when I raised the point


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a walk before lunch. The Grockles are here too!  The car park at the local park is full to overflowing.
> Had a huge tuna pasta salad for lunch.


Yum. I love tuna pasta.......not sure about salad with it though. Doesn't seem to go somehow.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2020)

Confession time 
I woke with a hangover today.
TBH I expected it as I mixed my drinks too much yesterday.
Was up before 0600 but with a banging headache and feeling groggy. Been back to bed and enjoyed a good 90 minutes kip.
Feel much better now and headache is a slight dull pain.
Hey ho....I will learn one day


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2020)

Hangover? That'll teach you to stop drinking.


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been to the Co Op. I might go for a bimble as well.




Do the Co Op sell bimbles Is this a food I have never heard of.Or is it a food only available In Wales 🍡🥮🥞😊😊


----------



## screenman (20 Jul 2020)

Just been out for 20 miles, at the halfway point I have to cross the Skegness Road cycle on it for about 400 yards then cross back again, not today it was rammed full of cars in both directions, sat there for a few minutes with no chance of crossing so rode along the grass verge, even the postie agreed it was off the scale busy.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Just been out for 20 miles, at the halfway point I have to cross the Skegness Road cycle on it for about 400 yards then cross back again, not today it was rammed full of cars in both directions, sat there for a few minutes with no chance of crossing so rode along the grass verge, even the postie agreed it was off the scale busy.


Everyone seems to be going a bit mental with their new freedom! Hope it doesn’t all backfire soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Do the Co Op sell bimbles Is this a food I have never heard of.Or is it a food only available In Wales 🍡🥮🥞😊😊




It's just for us In Wales. It'd very hard to get hold of.


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2020)

I can see large parts of the UK being put back under 'lockdown' before long.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I can see large parts of the UK being put back under 'lockdown' before long.




I agree. It seems that people have just gone mad. Within the next couple of months I can see local lockdowns, and a UK wide mask enforcement whenever you go outside your house. And I think it will last until the vaccine is released. We can't afford to lock the entire UK down again, so masks it will undoubtedly be I think.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's just for us In Wales. It'd very hard to get hold of.


You can get hold of my bimble any time


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You can get hold of my bimble any time




There's always one. . Keep your bimble to yourself.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2020)

I went for a little bimble and it was even made shorter by someone completely blocking the cycle path with two concrete blocks and a very large tree trunk , they are doing a lot of building work along that path so it could be closed for a long time


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2020)

What the feck is wrong with this country! Gets worse by the day. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-53470116


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2020)

Seems Evans are in trouble. it


Mo1959 said:


> What the feck is wrong with this country! Gets worse by the day.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-53470116




Crikey. Seems some have lost all decency


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I have mentioned in recent weeks I've not been feeling quite right, and suspected that my diabetes (T1) may have crept slightly out of control or change its characteristic somewhat has I am ageing. I'm normally rock solid stable so don't faff about with home blood testing - they're only really screening devices, not very accurate, and by the time they're telling you something is wrong you bloody well know about it anyway!
> 
> I had a blood test two weeks ago at the GP and that's come back slightly out of range, so he referred me for a priority appointment to the hospital. Guess what? I've just received a letter that I have a hospital appointment on Wednesday... On the telephone! I can quite understand that we all this virus malarkey that over the phone is probably a way to go, but I wonder what sort of examination they can to do over the blower!



Most surgeries are operating on telephone consultations. My good Ladies surgery is messing her about with her pain killers again . I ordered them for her last Tuesday but they didn't process it, now she's run out of them and she's been talking to them on the phone telling them she's out of them but they won't dispense anymore till she's spoken to a doctor tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What the feck is wrong with this country! Gets worse by the day.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-53470116


You can all tell me off if you wish. Until Covid-19 I attended every Rovers home game. I've probably missed 10-15 in the last 33 years. I also go to my fair share of away games.

I don't like to say it but the majority of people in that crowd will be exactly those I'd be looking to avoid to protect myself from the virus. I know it's judgemental but I've been going to watch live football since I was 13 - that's 53 years - and know what I've seen.

Darwinism in action I'm afraid.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jul 2020)

Had a pleasant walk around Castle Neroche earlier then nipped into Honiton for some supplies.
Lunched at the Drewes Arms in Broadhembury. 
Back to the van now for chill out time. 
It's tough at the top!


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2020)

I have bimbled, got back about half one with 51 miles ridden, the cafe experience at Middleton Hall was a bit like Sutton Wharf, tables outside, no seating inside, and paper plate, cup and a wooden knife, and their toilet was shut. a very pleasant ride, Kinwalsey Lane was closed but I spoke nicely to the man in the van and he let me squeeze through, the stiff breeze was making it hard work and it was cool for a July Monday, but I enjoyed it


----------



## 12boy (20 Jul 2020)

In my country the police are likely to be the source of violence. Drago, sorry to hear about your bloodwork. Hopefully my diabetic tendency is controlled by starving myself. Yesterday I was almost out the door for a ride on my 4th favorite bike when I had the first real episode of Menere's disease in many years. Within minutes the vertigo was bad enough I could no longer walk. By taking diuretics and drinking a lot of water it eventually abated. I had hoped to be past this crap but apparently not. So today I will go on yesterday's ride. #4 bike is another folder....Here's a pic of the little devil. Same wheelbase as an average hybrid although it looks stubbier.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

ClichéGuevara said:


> View attachment 537102


They're fairly cheap as well. From £5 - £25.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What the feck is wrong with this country! Gets worse by the day.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-53470116


I'll say it won't all have been football supporters either. University just up from there, pubs on two of the three sides and the hospital on the far side.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'll say it won't all have been football supporters either. University just up from there, pubs on two of the three sides and the hospital on the far side.



Our daughter was a MH Nurse at Jimmy's and I think one of the wards overlooked the Square ( might be misremembering)


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2020)

Just mowed both lawns. Doesn't sound much but the way I have been feeling....that is good.
Felt better yesterday....not as weak or wobbly and even better today (apart from the self induced hangover).
I can even feel a bike ride coming on. Not tomorrow but maybe Wednesday. Heres hoping.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2020)

What a difference a day makes although the time is also a factor. After a nice peaceful run yesterday today was totally different and convoys of cars and motorhomes heading in the Dervaig direction. Only one frustrated local pickup and all the rest were strangers. I was probably more of a problem to them than the other way round as I held my position in the centre of the road to the next passing place tho' the way they accelerated past indicated their feelings. 
According to my neighbour the Main Street is choked with traffic as he was trying to do some food shopping but just gave up as large groups of tourists were in front of him but going into the shop one at a time We just have to hope that when the virus appears here as given the numbers it seems inevitable that the Coop shop is not involved as that would be it shut for probably a couple of weeks.
Cheery soul ain't I.


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Seems Evans are in trouble. it
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey. Seems some have lost all decency


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2020)

Just seen a photo of Whitby yesterday Social distancing don’t make me laugh.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Just seen a photo of Whitby yesterday Social distancing don’t make me laugh.


Sad. These people are so selfish. Just care about themselves. Are they not capable of seeing what the massive results could be.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2020)

In Snowdonia they were packed in like sardines. The roads were blocked by parked cars on both sides of the road.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2020)

Following on from posts about motorhomes I just lifted this off our local FB. The two spots nearest the phone box are blue badge only.



Parking is end on to the railings. Wonder why some want to ban them from Main Street?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our daughter was a MH Nurse at Jimmy's and I think one of the wards overlooked the Square ( might be misremembering)


You are, St. James is outside the city centre. It's the Infirmary nearby.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jul 2020)

Finished off the last 2 episodes of Mrs America this evening, still not understanding the half of it but utterly enthralling nevertheless, well worth the effort. And quite an education, well for me anyway !


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2020)

Morning. Still up with the larks. 

Hair cut after lunchtime. Looking forward to getting it chopped but not sitting with a mask on for the duration. They make me feel a bit claustrophobic.


----------



## screenman (21 Jul 2020)

Morning all, looking nice today. Cutting out the new plug sockets is my planned excitement today along with a couple of dents to play with, have fun.


----------



## screenman (21 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Still up with the larks.
> 
> Hair cut after lunchtime. Looking forward to getting it chopped but not sitting with a mask on for the duration. They make me feel a bit claustrophobic.



When Pam had hers done she was told that she did not need to wear a mask, the hairdresser was kitted out though.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2020)

Like Boris' hair in a thunderstorm, I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2020)

Good morning. A bit cool here at the moment. Not much planned for today.

I have to take my granddaughter to the Drs this afternoon and apart from that we shall see.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Another lovely sunny day. Stayed up a bit later than usual last night in order to watch the Space X rocket launch. It's like Science fiction watching the launch stage detach and then land on a barge floating on the ocean. 

A visit from our daughter and granddaughter this morning so plenty of fun lies ahead. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶🏊🌞🚀


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2020)

Morning.
Can I put a quick question to @PaulSB .
The pepper and tomato plants are in pots that measure 8" dia x 7" tall.
Everything I have read says they need to be at least 10" x 10".
My good lady says "ask Chorley Paul" (that is your name here ).
I am off to buy said pots within the hour so would appreciate your thoughts.
Many thanks.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2020)

Good morning people, changing internet providers today, going from the Post Office to Talk Talk, so might be off line for a while, I'm also having a meet up with the yoga ladies later.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You are, St. James is outside the city centre. It's the Infirmary nearby.


I thought Jimmies cloed years ago ??


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Still up with the larks.
> 
> Hair cut after lunchtime. Looking forward to getting it chopped but not sitting with a mask on for the duration. They make me feel a bit claustrophobic.


Don't you dare forget before and after photos. That is mandatory


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> When Pam had hers done she was told that she did not need to wear a mask, the hairdresser was kitted out though.


MrsD had hers cut last week. She didn't wear a mask and neither did the hairdresser. TBF he did ask if she wanted him to and she said no (i think she should have said yes).


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2020)

Right.
Coffee consumed.
Everywhere tidied up.
Dishes stacked in dishwasher.
Today I will attempt to do everything I should have done yesterday before the hangover stopped play . I thought it would quickly clear up but it had other ideas..........but at least I got the lawns mowed.
Off for a quick shower then Home Bargains for plant pots and maybe other bit (depending on queues).


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jul 2020)

Morning all, a bright start here.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD had hers cut last week. She didn't wear a mask and neither did the hairdresser.


Blimey, it’s so different up here, hairdressers not far off full surgical scrubs...


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Don't you dare forget before and after photos. That is mandatory


Hmmm.....no. I hate my photo taken. Surprised I've even used one for my avatar. It's one of the few decent ones


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD had hers cut last week. She didn't wear a mask and neither did the hairdresser. TBF he did ask if she wanted him to and she said no (i think she should have said yes).


This is the copy and paste from my hairdresser's post on Facebook. Much stricter!

When you arrive for your first visit At Mojo
We will ask you to wait at reception.
You will be greeting with a SMILE by your Sylist or Our Lovely Megan.
We will ask you...
If you’ve had any Covid Symptoms in the last 14 days?
We will take your temperature.( contactless).
We will ask you to observe the social distancing Rules & Signs.
We will guide your to our Hand Sanitising Station.
We will assist with your belongings and helping you with your personal PPE. Your Mask and Gown.
When your stylist is ready for you,will be take to your chair, where there are screens for you to feel safe.
From then on we Ask you to Relax your in Good hands.....
On leaving we will Take payment from your chair.
We will make your next booking at your chair Also.
We will guide you through reception and ask you once more to Sanitise your hands and we will Assist you with your belongings.
We will look forward to your next visit.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, changing internet providers today, going from the Post Office to Talk Talk, so might be off line for a while, I'm also having a meet up with the yoga ladies later.


Hope you don't regret it. I never seem to hear great reviews on Talk Talk.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2020)

Right, router connected up, just waiting for them to connect me up, using my mobile data for now. I've just wrestled our fitted covers back on our settees, they look lovely when they're on but they're a pain to fit.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Had an excellent night's sleep; woke up 15 minutes ago.
First mug of tea on the go.
Planning a visit to the Otter Brewery this morning. 
The sun is shining, my solar panel is chucking out 14.3v and all is good with the world.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you don't regret it. I never seem to hear great reviews on Talk Talk.


Talk Talk are, without doubt, the worst company I ever dealt with. Customer service was atrocious.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jul 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees, nice and bright outside. 



Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Had an excellent night's sleep; woke up 15 minutes ago.
> First mug of tea on the go.
> ...


I do like otter Ales, very drinkable.


----------



## GM (21 Jul 2020)

Morning all... Sitting here waiting for the skip lorry to come and the skip away. Then it's car pampering time ready for it's MOT and service tomorrow. 🌈


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmmm.....no. I hate my photo taken. Surprised I've even used one for my avatar. It's one of the few decent ones


You have already posted photos of you in your cycling gear.
It causes regular arguments as I enlarged it and have it in a frame hanging above the bed. Next to Welshies of course.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jul 2020)

Good morning people. Well it's a cool but pleasant start to the day. I'm sat by the Leeds Liverpool canal waiting to join a friend who is on a 127 mile charity walk. I'm joining him for five miles and hope my calf stands up to it.

@Dave7 - sorry I haven't replied re plants sooner. I popped in to Aldi and the quality looks very good.

Your sunflower I'm afraid is not going to reach five feet. The plants are all budded and carry what is called a "terminal bud." This simply means it is at the end of the growing stem and has replaced the "vegetative bud" which causes the plant to grow. These are annuals and their function is to reproduce by making seed. Flowering is the first step in the process and once started will not stop.

The peppers and tomatoes produce flowers from side shoots which allow the plant to continue growing as the vegetative growing bud is still present.

These are both in 4 litre pots. You might consider potting them on in to 6 litre as in a conservatory they could last for you till November. There doesn't appear to be any long-term slow release fertilizer in the compost. This is not surprising. I would suggest feeding both with a tomato feed - Tomorite is good and always my choice.

I would cane both to give added support. 

If you like I can explain about the flowering etc. in more detail later. Right now I need a warm up stroll!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2020)

We have a new best friend



Home Bargains......£1.99. Stupid really, I should have got 3 of them.
We were there for 0810. Stocked up on sanitiser, gloves, masks and wipes etc** for us, the aunty and cousin. Hardly any traffic on the roads, few people in the store.......shopping as I like it.
**AND plant pots


----------



## pawl (21 Jul 2020)

Morning all.More bush pruning today.I have left them to long due to not being able to dispose of the prunings due to the tip being closed and garden waste bin collection suspended during lockdown.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Still up with the larks.
> 
> Hair cut after lunchtime. Looking forward to getting it chopped but not sitting with a mask on for the duration. They make me feel a bit claustrophobic.


No larks round here today, no dawn chorus whatsoever.

Oddly quiet in the early hours as well.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought Jimmies cloed years ago ??


Nay lad, too big to close. Regional cancer care centre as well.

Seacroft has all but gone though. Short walk out the New York Road.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning all.More bush pruning today.I have left them to long .


I am patiently waiting for a response from Mo or Welshie


----------



## accountantpete (21 Jul 2020)

Morning. I had to dig deep into the pile of old cycling clothing to retrieve this little item in readiness for shopping on Friday.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nay lad, too big to close. Regional cancer care centre as well.
> 
> Seacroft has all but gone though. Short walk out the New York Road.


Did they close part of it ??
I recall that we won a roofing job that they cancelled as that wing was closing.
That would be in the 90s I think.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Did they close part of it ??
> I recall that we won a roofing job that they cancelled as that wing was closing.
> That would be in the 90s I think.


They've extended if owt.
Older parts, round the back, are now offices.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You are, St. James is outside the city centre. It's the Infirmary nearby.



Ah OK. Daughter moved from London to Leeds many years ago to do her Nursing Training. She did that at Jimmys. On one occasion when we visited she took us to a lovely Thai Restaurant overlooking the square, she was a MHN by then and she mentioned her Ward was just opposite.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jul 2020)

Weather forecasters got it all wrong today so far. Forecast said light rain and we have lovely sunshine.
Up and out to the the Coop at 0730 and had to queue outside but this is workmen getting something for lunch so fair enough. Back home dumped shopping and out with the trike just after 0800. What a contrast from yesterday. Only local traffic so I gave way asap as these again are people heading for work. Got friendly toots as they passed and most know me anyway. Touroid yesterday accelerated hard when passing and no acknowledgement from any of them.
Checking my tyres yesterday and saw a couple of scooters heading past. I thought they had built up speed on a downhill approach and were still coasting as they reached me but realised very soon that these were electric ones. Strange situation as they appear to be legal on the road if you have hired them but not if you own them. First ones I have seen but they seem a bit of a menace to pedestrians as they approached silently from behind and caused some consternation to one lot anyway.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2020)

All devices up and running on Talk Talk fibre. its noticeably quicker than my old set up.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2020)

Nipped into Honiton for supplies and fuel then went for a walk around Dumpdon hill fort.
Carried on to the Otter Brewery to pick up a case of 'Bright', then carried on to the Catherine Wheel pub in Hemyock for lunch.

The Otter Brewery - tucked away in the middle of glorious Devon countryside - what a place to work!





You can just see the spare fermentation vessels that are stored in the yard.


----------



## GM (21 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We have a new best friend
> View attachment 537248
> 
> Home Bargains......£1.99. Stupid really, I should have got 3 of them.
> ...




Where's Bill and Ben?


----------



## GM (21 Jul 2020)

accountantpete said:


> Morning. I had to dig deep into the pile of old cycling clothing to retrieve this little item in readiness for shopping on Friday.
> 
> View attachment 537252





Pete, You've got to have the right logo's ........long time no see!


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2020)

Blimey, I thought it was Regulator, what with his obvious fondness of this forum!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am patiently waiting for a response from Mo or Welshie




No chance. Nope. Nothing. Not at all. Niet.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Blimey, I thought it was Regulator, what with his obvious fondness of this forum!


Who?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Who?




The essay man


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2020)

I have to take my granddaughter to the Drs at 2 pm. I will be waiting outside for her


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Where's Bill and Ben?


haha.... MrsD said exactly that


----------



## GM (21 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> haha.... MrsD said exactly that




Great minds!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2020)

You couldn't make it up 
Just has a phone call from grandaughter. Her and her Mum are locked in the toilet. Why they put the lock on I have no idea.
Phoned my Mr Fixit who is working nearby and he is on the way to sort it.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2020)

Daughter #2 once locked herself in the lavvy and I had to deploy a manly right foot to bypass the lock.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The essay man


Ah....you mean Regulator....aka Cognitio, aka Greg Price.....


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Ah....you mean Greg Price AKA Cognitio AKA Regulator.




That's the one


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> That's the one


Locked horns with him a few times.
Sanctimonious prick.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Locked horns with him a few times.
> Sanctimonious prick.


Cant say the name rings a bell.
Fortunately from what you say.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2020)

Back to the van for a post prandial executive power nap.
Barbeque on the go tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Back to the van for a post prandial executive power nap.
> Barbeque on the go tonight.


We are on basic stuff for tea. Fresh crusty bread with ham and chips.


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Jul 2020)

Afternoon all . It’s a lovely day here in the midlands . I have been and done some shopping , had lunch and I really should be heading out for a ride. But I just cannot be bothered. 
Might just do a hour on the turbo instead. 
Re masks at hairdressers. According to mine, if the hairdresser is wearing a full face visor and all the required ppe , it’s up to customer it they want to wear a mast . My hairdresser is normally on the ball with this type of thing. TBH she is a really clever lady and I have no idea why any one with two degrees and a masters would want to spend their day cutting hair and listening to old people like me moan about stuff . But she does 😂😀


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all . It’s a lovely day here in the midlands . I have been and done some shopping , had lunch and I really should be heading out for a ride. But I just cannot be bothered.
> Might just do a hour on the turbo instead.
> Re masks at hairdressers. According to mine, if the hairdresser is wearing a full face visor and all the required ppe , it’s up to customer it they want to wear a mast . My hairdresser is normally on the ball with this type of thing. TBH she is a really clever lady and I have no idea why any one with two degrees and a masters would want to spend their day their day cutting hair and listening to old people like me moan about stuff . But she does 😂😀


The girl who washed my hair certainly asked if I was comfortable wearing one. Presume I could have said no, but it was fine. Decent conversation with mine as she is getting right into cycling so some bike talk. My head feels nice and light now!


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Ah....you mean Regulator....aka Cognitio, aka Greg Price.....


Am I missing something? Has he been sneaking back under nom de plumes?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Am I missing something? Has he been sneaking back under nom de plumes?




No. Thank god. I am sure classic O'hooligan would tell us if he had.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2020)

Ah, Lance O'Classic has his finger in more pies than a leper in a cookery class.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Ah, Lance O'Classic has his finger in more pies than a leper in a cookery class.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2020)

Ooops. I've upset Lance. I'm now more nervous than a very small nun at a penguin shoot.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> All devices up and running on Talk Talk fibre. its noticeably quicker than my old set up.



Good to hear.

We have been with TalkTalk for absolutely years, since they first started up in fact. Touch wood, not had a problem, I haggle with them at each contract renewal, and, they invariably come up with a discount and/or a freebie.


----------



## gavroche (21 Jul 2020)

Hello gang! As you know , I mostly do short rides of between 20 and 30 miles with the occasional longer ride when the mood takes me. What I really want to tell you is what gives me a kick on my rides. On the cyclepath to Rhyl, there is a short but steep gradient both ways ( maybe up to 100 metres only). Very often I see youngsters walking it although they usually have mountain bikes with better climbing gears than my road bike. I really get satisfaction to ride it and pass them pushing their bikes and puffing, and I am 50 years + older than them!! 
Obviously, I wouldn't be able to keep up with @Mo1959 but then again, she is a proper cyclist.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Hello gang! As you know , I mostly do short rides of between 20 and 30 miles with the occasional longer ride when the mood takes me. What I really want to tell you is what gives me a kick on my rides. On the cyclepath to Rhyl, there is a short but steep gradient both ways ( maybe up to 100 metres only). Very often I see youngsters walking it although they usually have mountain bikes with better climbing gears than my road bike. I really get satisfaction to ride it and pass them pushing their bikes and puffing, and I am 50 years + older than them!!
> Obviously, I wouldn't be able to keep up with @Mo1959 but then again, she is a proper cyclist.


Not feeling like a proper cyclist the last three or four days. My back has been bothering me and my legs have been deader than a Dodo. Going to have a few days off.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Not feeling like a proper cyclist the last three or four days. My back has been bothering me and my legs have been deader than a Dodo. Going to have a few days off.


You'll be going back on the turbo?


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jul 2020)

[/QUOTE]


classic33 said:


> You'll be going back on the turbo?
> View attachment 537345


That front tyre need a bit of air 😊


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That front tyre need a bit of air 😊


It's in a floor protector.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2020)

Beautiful still cloudless night here in the middle of the Blackdown Hills. Going to watch a couple of satellites come over, then off to bed for us.
MrsD says that our dog wants to go to Lickham Bottom tomorrow.......
https://getoutside.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/local/lickham-bottom-mid-devon


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Beautiful still cloudless night here in the middle of the Blackdown Hills. Going to watch a couple of satellites come over, then off to bed for us.
> MrsD says that our dog wants to go to Lickham Bottom tomorrow.......
> https://getoutside.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/local/lickham-bottom-mid-devon




I bet he does.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Beautiful still cloudless night here in the middle of the Blackdown Hills. Going to watch a couple of satellites come over, then off to bed for us.
> MrsD says that our dog wants to go to Lickham Bottom tomorrow.......
> https://getoutside.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/local/lickham-bottom-mid-devon


Seen the comet yet?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Am I missing something? Has he been sneaking back under nom de plumes?


You forgotten ena, already!


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2020)

Morning. We have heavy as forecast. To be on most of the day but maybe easing a bit this afternoon. Nothing planned anyway.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2020)

good morning people, dull and grey here.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2020)

Good morning. We had rain twice last night but only spits and spots. Supposed to be a nice day here today.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's in a floor protector.


I've zoomed in and can't see a floor protector?


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Another sunny day ahead,🌞 not a lot planned for today but need to get back into my stretching routine as I had a sciatic twinge yesterday which tells me I'm spending too long sitting on my arse, and not enough moving around.
Cycle to the Park on the Brommies this evening to meet daughter and granddaughter. We'll feed the ducks and play on the swings ( I pretend it's to encourage her but I'm still a big kid)

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶🏃🏊‍♂️🚴‍♀️


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2020)

I have risen!

Got my telephone hospital appointment today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Got my telephone hospital appointment today.



Is it just a natter or one of those " Zoom/ FaceTime" type calls? 
Either way I hope you get things resolved. 
( if the doc is being less than helpful you could mention that you have certain skills...)


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2020)

Good morning! Very still this morning and light greyish cloud. Forecast is decent and I hope it is. Heading out on a 70 miler at 9.00. Our destination is a new cafe a random cyclist we met in the middle of nowhere recommended. We don't know it's name or address but it's near a lake with an animal sanctuary.

We're a trusting bunch us cyclists!! A total stranger met for ten minutes in the wilds of the Ribble Valley recommends a cafe 40 miles from home, directions are "you know that crossroads where you turn right for Jubilee? Well turn left, left again, you should see a lake, if you get as far as the next turning you've gone too far!!!" 

I mean really? In any other walk of life.

There is a fly annoying the hell out of me. I'm going to deal with it.

Hopefully back from the cafe later.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning! Very still this morning and light greyish cloud. Forecast is decent and I hope it is. Heading out on a 70 miler at 9.00. Our destination is a new cafe a random cyclist we met in the middle of nowhere recommended. We don't know it's name or address but it's near a lake with an animal sanctuary.
> 
> We're a trusting bunch us cyclists!! A total stranger met for ten minutes in the wilds of the Ribble Valley recommends a cafe 40 miles from home, directions are "you know that crossroads where you turn right for Jubilee? Well turn left, left again, you should see a lake, if you get as far as the next turning you've gone too far!!!"
> 
> ...


I see maths is not your strong point.
You are doing a 70 mile ride but the cafe is 40 miles away .
Thought I would get that in before @classic33 does


----------



## Paulus (22 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've zoomed in and can't see a floor protector?


Nor can I.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2020)

Morning all.
Dull and grey here. Not sure if rain is forecast.
Yesterday I repotted the 2 sun flower plants**. The difference in 12 hours is amazing. The one from Aldi was hardly open atall but already this morning its opening.
** Big thing for me as plants tend to die when I look at them.
This morning I will nip for more soil and compost as I still have lots of plants to sort.
This is the 4th day I have got up feeling ok ie no diziness, not much in the way of weakness or legs like lead. I don't want to tempt fate but after 3 months I am starting to hope


----------



## Paulus (22 Jul 2020)

Good morning all fellow members. 
It was very sunny, but has now clouded over.
A nice early walk with the dog beckons and then I've got a few domestics to do. 
I'm also waiting for a "new" old set of 27 inch wheels to be delivered by Parcel force. 
We're off to a friend's house this evening for an alfresco tea, the weather looks reasonable, hope it holds.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jul 2020)

Morning all, raining today.
Now started on series 1 of Ashes to Ashes. The 80’s largely passed me by at the time, I spent them either studying for exams or riding my bike.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I see maths is not your strong point.
> You are doing a 70 mile ride but the cafe is 40 miles away .
> Thought I would get that in before @classic33 does




Well in defence of my mathmatical capabilities............................I plotted the route from the club meet point, 6 miles from home - always do this to stop hundreds of club members turning up at my place to start a ride!  - but my buddy is calling round here to start so it may be 40, 45, 35??????? We don't really know.................if I get back I'll let you know.............


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2020)

Hi


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Another sunny day ahead,🌞 not a lot planned for today but need to get back into my stretching routine as I had a sciatic twinge yesterday


Any particular ones you would recommend?


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Any particular ones you would recommend?


Mo, I've spent a fortune over the years on being poked and prodded, and been fortunate to be under the care of an outstanding Physio.
Would it be OK to PM you ?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mo, I've spent a fortune over the years on being poked and prodded, and been fortunate to be under the care of an outstanding Physio.
> Would it be OK to PM you ?


Yes, of course.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2020)

Morning all 



classic33 said:


> Seen the comet yet?


Nah......still haven't got over the disappointment of the last one.
Everybody was raving about this spectacular display of comety marvelousness. I saw it and it looked like a tiny dull smudge. Felt very cheated!
Apparently, from what I've heard and read, this new one will be like a fireball booming across the sky with a streaking tail of sparks.
All I can say is that the Ancients must have lived very boring lives to get excited about a comet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> Nah......still haven't got over the disappointment of the last one.
> ...



Well I'm a bit ancient and can remember getting a bit excited when we got our first washing machine from Comet many many years ago.


----------



## GM (22 Jul 2020)

Morning all.... Just dropped the car off at the garage for it's service and MOT. I'm just hoping that it gets through the MOT without anything major needing doing. It did look nice and clean after yesterdays pampering, lots of dog hair and cobwebs hoovered out 

Enjoy your day folks! 🌈


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Well I'm a bit ancient and can remember getting a bit excited when we got our first washing machine from Comet many many years ago.


haha......as we did. The whole family (all 4 of us) sat mesmerised as we watched the washing spinning around


----------



## dickyknees (22 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Seen the comet yet?


Saw it on Sunday on Anglesey.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2020)

I’m currently under here!


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Saw it on Sunday on Anglesey.
> View attachment 537388


" When the Moon is in the Seventh House, and Jupiter aligns with Mars..."


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2020)

Yesterday the weather forecast said that today was going to be a bright sunny day and about 19 deg. This is in truth what we have


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2020)

I’m so bored I’m sitting reading guff on the sugar vs artificial sweetener arguments. So much conflicting stories of health scares with some of them it’s maybe just as well to use normal sugar but try and reduce the amount a bit I think.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> " When the Moon is in the Seventh House, and Jupiter aligns with Mars..."



Then peace will guide the planets
And love will steer the stars


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is it just a natter or one of those " Zoom/ FaceTime" type calls?
> Either way I hope you get things resolved.
> ( if the doc is being less than helpful you could mention that you have certain skills...)


It's just a phone call. Was due at 0900hrs and the phone still hasn't rung.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Yesterday the weather forecast said that today was going to be a bright sunny day and about 19 deg. This is in truth what we have
> 
> View attachment 537393


----------



## gavroche (22 Jul 2020)

Bonjour les amis. Wet here this morning and on top of it all, my wife announced that we are going to Devon next Monday for a week because she is concerned about her daughter who is feeling depressed with the pressure of going through a divorce with a husband who is a complete a**hole.
Not looking forward to the drive there with the M6 and M5 and 50 mph speed limits for miles. 
I think I will be stripping wallpaper off in the dining room today as four rolls of new ones are on the table, waiting to be put on . 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 537397




You can go off people you know.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> It's just a phone call. Was due at 0900hrs and the phone still hasn't rung.



My Good Lady was due a phone call from the doctors yesterday morning, she finally got the call at teatime. They're still messing her about with her medication, we've got to go down the pharmacy this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jul 2020)

Forecast was right today. Heavy rain but no wind. Down to the pharmacy for meds as need to go early to get parked. While down there met an old friend {in both senses } who asked if I had heard of his adventures. During lockdown we lose touch with people but he had been helicoptered off with a heart attack and then when recovered had another and then a trip to Glasgow with as he put it "lights and music" to the Southern General where he died during the night but brought back and now has a pacemaker. Still driving around in his LWB Transit.
Bins not emptied as both lorries broken down and the holiday house opposite waited till I moved my car and stuck a bin in the middle of the space. A few good kicks put it back against their gate and it has now vanished. They may have consulted the owner of the house who got a verbal kicking from my neighbour for the antisocial behaviour of some of his tenants.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Then peace will guide the planets
> And love will steer the stars


This is the dawning
of the age of Aquarius


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2020)

Mr WD has been looking at me in a very strange way. He finally plucked up the courage to ask me why I was walking around wearing only 1 shoe.

"It's because I am using my sewing machine" I said. He looked more than a little dumbfounded.

I can't use the foot pedal while I am wearing anything on my feet accept socks, so I took my 1 shoe off. I didn't explain that to him so he is still looking more than a little puzzled. I might put him out of his misery......then again.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2020)

Just put a new chain on my trike  it takes three chains


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just put a new chain on my trike  it takes three chains


Fifteen or thirteen foot total?


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Fifteen or thirteen foot total?


12 foot 7 inches


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 12 foot 7 inches


No slack.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> This is the dawning
> of the age of Aquarius



Harmony and understanding
Sympathy and trust abounding
No more falsehoods or derisions
Golden living dreams of visions
Mystic crystal revelation
And the mind's true liberation


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2020)

We've been down the pharmacy and my Good Lady has her pain killers, on the way back we popped into a favourite cafe and had a spot of lunch.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> No slack.


I've never been slack


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2020)

What's wrong with pubs there days?!
Went to 2 country pubs today intending to have lunch. Had a pint at each one, both were on the turn. Both pubs run by poncey, 'well manicured' landlords from the South East. Fish and Chips - £15 FFS! Sandwiches - £9 FFS! Goats cheese summat or other served with Mediterranean vegetables and Star Anise chiabatta, lovingly rolled on a 17 year old Brazilian virgin's thigh - £22 FFS!
Everything served with 'Jus' or other poncey stuff. All I wanted was a decent pint and a sarnie.
I complained like hell about the beer at the second pub, £5 a pint, after he told me it was a 'fresh barrel'......yeah, last week maybe.
Still....he seemed like a nice boy and didn't charge us.
Came back to the van for a pie.
I despair! 
Rant over.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've never been slack




That not what I heard.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Harmony and understanding
> Sympathy and trust abounding
> No more falsehoods or derisions
> Golden living dreams of visions
> ...





dave r said:


> Harmony and understanding
> Sympathy and trust abounding
> No more falsehoods or derisions
> Golden living dreams of visions
> ...



There seems to be a fair bit of interest in this. Perhaps if we can rope in a few more regulars from this sub forum we could stage our very own production of " Hair"
I'm hoping " Numbnuts" could lend us his expertise but we'd need to cast our net a bit wider for a more balanced, representative repertoire. Mo? Welshie? Monkers? 😉😁


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> What's wrong with pubs there days?!
> Went to 2 country pubs today intending to have lunch. Had a pint at each one, both were on the turn. Both pubs run by poncey, 'well manicured' landlords from the South East. Fish and Chips - £15 FFS! Sandwiches - £9 FFS! Goats cheese summat or other served with Mediterranean vegetables and Star Anise chiabatta, lovingly rolled on a 17 year old Brazilian virgin's thigh - £22 FFS!
> Everything served with 'Jus' or other poncey stuff. All I wanted was a decent pint and a sarnie.
> I complained like hell about the beer at the second pub, £5 a pint, after he told me it was a 'fresh barrel'......yeah, last week maybe.
> ...


Hqve to agree. You do wonder why anyone would eat in those places.
For £8.00 you could have had one rolled on welshies thigh.
2 years ago we went to a lovely place on the wirral called Parkgate (google it, its lovely).
Went in a pub with loads of "real ales".
1st pint........very cloudy.
Tried a different one.....cloudy
3rd one......cloudy.
Very young barman started to make all sorts of excuses.
I said "tell you what.....pint of Guinness.....surely you cant get that wrong. It was OKish.


----------



## 12boy (22 Jul 2020)

Not only did I fail to order only one bike bag a few weeks ago but I apparently ordered 2 500 gram tubs of Marmite. Yes, Classic 33, I know am in Marmite heaven and have enough for at least a couple days. Of all the glorious treats on this earth my favorite dessert is my wife's apple pie made with lots of tart apples. She made one for my birthday the other day, but with my anti-diabetes carb restrictions I can only have a small sliver, maybe an eighth of the pie. Normally its gone in a couple of days. What sweet torture......I have a short window to do outdoor exertion before it is too hot to enjoy. Need to get out some ancient roses that got mosaic virus and that is competing with bike time. To ease my suffering I've allowed myself not one but two pieces of toast slathered in Marmite this morning to go with my 3 cheesy eggs. Perhaps there could be a short ride later.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hqve to agree. You do wonder why anyone would eat in those places.
> For £8.00 you could have had one rolled on welshies thigh.
> 2 years ago we went to a lovely place on the wirral called Parkgate (google it, its lovely).
> Went in a pub with loads of "real ales".
> ...


It does make me wonder what some of these London folk think they are buying into, when they take over a village pub in the middle of a West Country farming community, and then turn it into a gastro pub.
I can just imagine what old Jethro in the bar is thinking when the well manicured barman minces over to his table offering a lunch that is almost a days wages.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> There seems to be a fair bit of interest in this. Perhaps if we can rope in a few more regulars from this sub forum we could stage our very own production of " Hair"
> I'm hoping " Numbnuts" could lend us his expertise but we'd need to cast our net a bit wider for a more balanced, representative repertoire. Mo? Welshie? Monkers? 😉😁




Yeah. Right.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jul 2020)

Bored so poking about on internet and FB. 
Will not bore you with another motorhome picture parked across all the clearly marked disabled spaces directly opposite our coop.
Rather liked the one with a cat picture.
" Anybody know whose cat this is as it is very friendly and follows us home? Probably pregnant also." 
" It's our cat and he had b----y well not be pregnant".


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Bored so poking about on internet and FB.
> Will not bore you with another motorhome picture parked across all the clearly marked disabled spaces directly opposite our coop.
> Rather liked the one with a cat picture.
> " Anybody know whose cat this is as it is very friendly and follows us home? Probably pregnant also."
> *" It's our cat and he had b----y well not be pregnant".*


Why not, they'd make a fortune!


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> There seems to be a fair bit of interest in this. Perhaps if we can rope in a few more regulars from this sub forum we could stage our very own production of " Hair"
> I'm hoping " Numbnuts" could lend us his expertise but we'd need to cast our net a bit wider for a more balanced, representative repertoire. Mo? Welshie? Monkers? 😉😁



Well I'm not voluntering to run round a theatre in my birthday suit, the audience will need counseling afterwards.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Yeah. Right.


I have been appointed to be in charge of casting.
Send me your photo, in the buff, and I will let you know if you are successful


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have been appointed to be in charge of casting.
> Send me your photo, in the buff, and I will let you know if you are successful



My mum warned me about men like you 😂😂😂


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have been appointed to be in charge of casting.
> Send me your photo, in the buff, and I will let you know if you are successful


Would a face mask do, if she can't find her buff?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> What's wrong with pubs there days?!
> Went to 2 country pubs today intending to have lunch. Had a pint at each one, both were on the turn. Both pubs run by poncey, 'well manicured' landlords from the South East. Fish and Chips - £15 FFS! Sandwiches - £9 FFS! Goats cheese summat or other served with Mediterranean vegetables and Star Anise chiabatta, lovingly rolled on a 17 year old Brazilian virgin's thigh - £22 FFS!
> Everything served with 'Jus' or other poncey stuff. All I wanted was a decent pint and a sarnie.
> I complained like hell about the beer at the second pub, £5 a pint, after he told me it was a 'fresh barrel'......yeah, last week maybe.
> ...


Yes, and there’s the gentrification of cafes too. Places where you used to be able to get a bacon roll and a mug of tea. Now it’s all artisan this and hand crafted that, some even have a restaurant style ‘please wait here’ sign so they can show you to your table ! There’s one that the club run calls at where there’s an all day breakfast option in which every item is some sort of artisan product, even the baked beans are ‘hand made on the premises’. And don’t get me started on all the fancy coffees that club cyclists seem to insist on these days


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes, and there’s the gentrification of cafes too. Places where you used to be able to get a bacon roll and a mug of tea. Now it’s all artisan this and hand crafted that, some even have a restaurant style ‘please wait here’ sign so they can show you to your table ! There’s one that the club run calls at where there’s an all day breakfast option in which every item is some sort of artisan product, even the baked beans are ‘hand made on the premises’. And don’t get me started on all the fancy coffees that club cyclists seem to insist on these days



It started a long time ago, but there's more of them now, I remember some years ago we went into a cafe and the eldest ordering beans on toast, they brought it out and there was toast on the plate plus a side salad and a small pot of beans, the lad looked at me as if to say wtf is this Dad.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes, and there’s the gentrification of cafes too. Places where you used to be able to get a bacon roll and a mug of tea. Now it’s all artisan this and hand crafted that, some even have a restaurant style ‘please wait here’ sign so they can show you to your table ! There’s one that the club run calls at where there’s an all day breakfast option in which every item is some sort of artisan product, even the baked beans are ‘hand made on the premises’. And don’t get me started on all the fancy coffees that club cyclists seem to insist on these days


Coffee, coffee!
Wash yer mouth out with yer Classic Black Americano, with the full flavour of Signature Mocha Italia beans, for an intense kick straight from the fridge.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes, and there’s the gentrification of cafes too. Places where you used to be able to get a bacon roll and a mug of tea. Now it’s all artisan this and hand crafted that, some even have a restaurant style ‘please wait here’ sign so they can show you to your table ! There’s one that the club run calls at where there’s an all day breakfast option in which every item is some sort of artisan product, even the baked beans are ‘hand made on the premises’. And don’t get me started on all the fancy coffees that club cyclists seem to insist on these days



Ah we discussed this very topic during our ride today. The cafe stop was good value today - bacon and egg barm, homemade** coffee and walnut cake, mug of coffee £6. But whatever happened to beans on toast and the occassional treat of a poached eggs. We decided most have found it isn't economic and closed down or made big changes.

** This was a small cafe at an animal sanctuary staffed by volunteers who clearly did make the cakes. It was all rather wonderfully daft......but more than four hungry cyclists might have been a problem - only one frying pan.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Coffee, coffee!
> Wash yer mouth out with yer Classic Black Americano, with the full flavour of Signature Mocha Italia beans, for an intense kick straight from the fridge.


I wouldn’t mind but for the fact it takes 10 times as long to get served while the staff wander around from table to table with a tray of 20 uniquely different coffees trying to locate who’s ordered what. I’ve seen clubmates send coffees back because “oh this isn’t what I ordered, I ordered it with cold milk and this is hot”


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I wouldn’t mind but for the fact it takes 10 times as long to get served while the staff wander around from table to table with a tray of 20 uniquely different coffees trying to locate who’s ordered what. I’ve seen clubmates send coffees back because “oh this isn’t what I ordered, I ordered it with cold milk and this is hot”


Tea is a lot easier.


And better!


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Would a face mask do, if she can't find her buff?


Chapeau Sir 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have been appointed to be in charge of casting.
> Send me your photo, in the buff, and I will let you know if you are successful




Here is a photo of mine. Sorted.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Here is a photo of mine. Sorted.
> View attachment 537427


not quite what I had in mind.
Tell you what, I will keep you on file and let you know


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> But whatever happened to beans on toast and the occassional treat of a poached eggs. We decided most have found it isn't economic and closed down or made big changes.


Maybe they closed down because they lost customers due to not serving what they wanted?
My pet gripe at the moment is arty farty pretentious pub meals.
Is it too much to ask for a basic, simple sarnie and a decent pint?
If a pub was doing a plain cheese/ham sandwich or a pork pie and a pint for £5 or £6 at lunchtime, I would definitely go for that option.
Or even a microwaved meat pie and a pint.
Do others feel the same?


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Here is a photo of mine. Sorted.
> View attachment 537427


I tried to get in my buff, but could only get one leg in


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Maybe they closed down because they lost customers due to not serving what they wanted?
> My pet gripe at the moment is arty farty pretentious pub meals.
> Is it too much to ask for a basic, simple sarnie and a decent pint?
> If a pub was doing a plain cheese/ham sandwich or a pork pie and a pint for £5 or £6 at lunchtime, I would definitely go for that option.
> ...


The 2 for a tenner are good for a cheap lunch but they seem to be disappearing now.
Our local seems to still be doing it but Covid has knocked that on the head.


----------



## Poacher (22 Jul 2020)

I hope @Drago 's blood pressure is under control.
Idly browsing through the listings, I noticed "Wild swimming with Alice Roberts" on BBC4 at 21:00.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2020)

Poacher said:


> I hope @Drago 's blood pressure is under control.
> Idly browsing through the listings, I noticed "Wild swimming with Alice Roberts" on BBC4 at 21:00.


It's also on youtube 24/7


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The 2 for a tenner are good for a cheap lunch but they seem to be disappearing now.
> Our local seems to still be doing it but Covid has knocked that on the head.


They do seem to have disappeared round by us as well.
Pubs really need to have a serious think, and try new ideas, in the present climate.
Alienating customers with crap beer and over priced pretentious menus is not the way to go.
Rishi's £10 off deal will help a bit, but a radical rethink is needed by most landlords, in my opinion.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2020)

Poacher said:


> I hope @Drago 's blood pressure is under control.
> Idly browsing through the listings, I noticed "Wild swimming with Alice Roberts" on BBC4 at 21:00.


_"Eventually Alice's journey across Britain will take in cavernous plunge pools, languid rivers and unfathomable, underground lakes - as well as a skinny dip in a moorland tarn. And along the way *Alice will become aware that she is not alone on her watery journey*."_


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2020)

Poacher said:


> I hope @Drago 's blood pressure is under control.
> Idly browsing through the listings, I noticed "Wild swimming with Alice Roberts" on BBC4 at 21:00.




Don't encourage him for God's sake.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> not quite what I had in mind.
> Tell you what, I will keep you on file and let you know




I'm gutted now.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> They do seem to have disappeared round by us as well.
> Pubs really need to have a serious think, and try new ideas, in the present climate.
> Alienating customers with crap beer and over priced pretentious menus is not the way to go.
> Rishi's £10 off deal will help a bit, but a radical rethink is needed by most landlords, in my opinion.


Back to basics and be different. If they can't get the basic things right, what hope have they of getting something fancier right.

Your initial moan, country pubs selling at what may well be city prices, and fancy food, often doesn't go down well with locals. And they'll not say much, allowing their feet to do the "talking".


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady was due a phone call from the doctors yesterday morning, she finally got the call at teatime. They're still messing her about with her medication, we've got to go down the pharmacy this morning.



Recently, Mrs @BoldonLad needed an injection. It is a routine treatment, she receives every three months, prescribed by her GP, and, which she has been receiving for the past eight years.

Under the new regime, three phone calls, to the surgery, conversations with a person of unknown qualification, who question why the injection was needed.

Eventually, an appointment was made, and injection administered.

NHS, they seem to have forgotten that the "S" stands for SERVICE.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The 2 for a tenner are good for a cheap lunch but they seem to be disappearing now.
> Our local seems to still be doing it but Covid has knocked that on the head.



We had a good pub near where we live, which did two for £9.95 menu, as well as a more expensive menu. It was very popular before lockdown. But, I cannot see it continuing, customer numbers will have to be limited, thus reducing turnover, so, the end of an era, I fear.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Maybe they closed down because they lost customers due to not serving what they wanted?



Absolutely. We visit a lot of good cafés and I don't complain about any of them. I would though like to see the places we visit regularly, and there are a lot of other cyclists who go to the same cafes, acknowledge some of us like beans and an egg on occasions. The option would be good and it must surely be profitable to knock out beans on toast with an egg for £3.50/£4.00?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2020)

@Dave7 - let me know which one






and I'll model it for you.....


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2020)

This is my favourite:


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2020)

This photo came up in my memories today. I was on a tour from home to Dumfries. My route took me up the west coast from Barrow to the Solway Firth. My bike is pointing north, my direction of travel.

Note my gilet tied to lamp post.........look no hands!!!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2020)

.......and while I'm here. Earlier today my mathematical ability was called in to question. I wouldn't say I was offended, nor that I have remembered.....

We found the cafe within half a mile of the plotted route though the directions the random cyclist gave us were iffy to say the least!! He also omitted to mention a feckin' big climb.......I was not popular with those I'd told the climbing was over. 😄😄

Anyway, fed and watered we headed home. Some miles on "Left lads" I called with a response "No, straight on." Now this is MY route, something I did mention. Anyway I gave way to the majority who claimed the route I had given them was straight on.

Some miles later I felt I should mention we were only 3 miles from Blackpool. Someone mentioned "but the route doesn't go to Blackpool." "I know" I said........from this point on I was permitted to navigate us back on to MY route. The additional 20 miles being diplomatically ignored.......

Bloody pensioners!!!!!!


----------



## rustybolts (22 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I tried to get in my buff, but could only get one leg in


Ah !! Those halcyon days of yore when I was in the buff and trying to get a leg over !! Would need a snake charmer and starch now


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Recently, Mrs @BoldonLad needed an injection. It is a routine treatment, she receives every three months, prescribed by her GP, and, which she has been receiving for the past eight years.
> 
> Under the new regime, three phone calls, to the surgery, conversations with a person of unknown qualification, who question why the injection was needed.
> 
> ...



Its strange, all her other meds are OK, we rarely have problems, but having a fight with the surgery to get the pain killers she needs is a regular occurrence.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2020)

I've spent most of the evening shifting clutter downstairs, I've been putting the contents of the big cupboard back, I made the mistake of having a look through the photo albums we've got, had a great time taking pictures of some of the photos and sending them to our lads via messenger, the photos were mostly of them when they were very young.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2020)

Well I've spent most of my evening watching Bruce Springsteen videos on YouTube. I still think this clip is the finest piece of rock 'n' roll I've ever seen...... musicianship, fun, expression, sex, it's got everything in five minutes.........I've seen many bands and Bruce I don't know how many times but I wish I'd been there on this night


View: https://youtu.be/4dG3jc6fzPY


----------



## GM (22 Jul 2020)

We had our Wednesday night zoom quiz this evening, and a good laugh was had by all. One thing that I've noticed over the last few weeks is how much lighter it stays up north. One of my brothers lives just outside York, him and his wife were sitting in the pub garden in daylight when it was dark here in London at 9.45pm. So where Mo lives must be the land of the midnight sun!


----------



## GM (22 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've spent most of my evening watching Bruce Springsteen videos on YouTube. I still think this clip is the finest piece of rock 'n' roll I've ever seen...... musicianship, fun, expression, sex, it's got everything in five minutes.........I've seen many bands and Bruce I don't know how many times but I wish I'd been there on this night
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/4dG3jc6fzPY





Great video Paul, but I missed the sex bit, perhaps its when the lights went down at 2.36. Only joking I would have loved to have been there as well.
I'm reading his autobiography at the moment!


----------



## screenman (23 Jul 2020)

Morning all, I am taking big brother fishing today he is 23 years older than myself and is a bit nervous about going on his own. Have fun you all and spare a thought for me getting bored witless, I would much rather be getting on with the lounge renovation or going out on the bike, sometimes though we need to put others first he loves his fishing. Odd thing is he never did anything for me when I was growing up, weird the things that stay in your memory.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2020)

Morning. Bit of a long lie for me 

It rained overnight and is still cloudy so not sure if it's done with yet or not. I'm sure if I go a walk it will come on as I am usually a rain magnet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Quite an active day yesterday. Did my hour on the turbo in the morning, cycled to the park in the evening, ran 5k with friends/family , played with grandaughter the cycled home 😁
Today looks like a cycle ride to Eight Arch brewery on the outskirts of Wimborne to pick up essential supplies 🍺🍺

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🚶🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🌞


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2020)

Good morning. Seems like it might be an OK day although the forecast might have other ideas.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2020)

Hello people. Looks like we are in for a decent day, hope so as I plan some allotment time. I'm hoping to be industrious so in order of priority:

Get up
Strip bed
Make bed
White wash on
Hang out last night's washing
Annual blood test
Paint radiator (this is reaching divorce level)
Housework
Allotment
Go back to bed
Izzy whizzy let's get busy........


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello people. Looks like we are in for a decent day, hope so as I plan some allotment time. I'm hoping to be industrious so in order of priority:
> 
> Get up
> Strip bed
> ...


" Woomerang, Boomerang, this is our song, 
Merrily, Merrily, we sing along..."


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


Come on Drago, don't leave us in suspense, how did the phone appointment go?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> " Woomerang, Boomerang, this is our song,
> Merrily, Merrily, we sing along..."


Look over there, it's Tingha and Tucker, the two little bears.......


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2020)

It's me again


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Come on Drago, don't leave us in suspense, how did the phone appointment go?


Alice was on the box last night........he'll be sleeping soundly with wonderful dreams......


----------



## screenman (23 Jul 2020)

It is raining here, no it is sunny here, hold on it is raining here, nope it is sunny here, anyway I am sure you get the idea.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Hitching up and towing back home this morning. 
We've had a very nice 3 weeks in the van. It's just good to have a change of scenery after nearly 4 months of lockdown.
Got a few things to catch up with when we get home and a couple of things to sort out in the van. We'll be off again in August, probably up to Worcestershire, Herefordshire and the Cotswolds.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jul 2020)

Morning all, wet again.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Look over there, it's Tingha and Tucker, the two little bears.......




I don't remember them. When were they on?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2020)

A lie in today. Sat up to watch Lpool beat Chelsea and then the presentation. Must say, no fans but TV managed to create a good atmosphere.
Anyway, it was (for me) a late night.
Not sure about today as forecast is for rain all day..... ....its supposed to be raining now but its dry.
When I wake up I will make some decisions.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't remember them. When were they on?



View: https://youtu.be/c2k4ub-7PIw


ITV (or should that be ATV?) in the 60s.
Who could forget Auntie Jean?!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2020)

Sat in the surgery car park. At 8.40 I'm allowed to go in, wear mask, wash hands and then sanitize hands, I will then be directed to the chair I should wait in.

How life has changed.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> View: https://youtu.be/c2k4ub-7PIw
> 
> 
> ITV (or should that be ATV?) in the 60s.
> Who could forget Auntie Jean?!



Perhaps she never reached Wales? I'm sure Wales had TV then? 

#tinhat#


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> View: https://youtu.be/c2k4ub-7PIw
> 
> 
> ITV (or should that be ATV?) in the 60s.
> Who could forget Auntie Jean?!





Nope. I have no idea who and or what that was.


----------



## GM (23 Jul 2020)

Morning all. Up a bit earlier this morning, showered, fed and watered. The dog fed and watered and emptied as well, raring to go now! 🌈


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2020)

I may spend some more time today wearing only 1 shoe.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jul 2020)

Morning all. 
Going over towards Essendon this morning for a long walk with the dog and MrsP across the fields by the river Lea. The weather looks perfect for walking . 
No bike riding today.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Look over there, it's Tingha and Tucker, the two little bears.......


I don't remember them either


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2020)

It was a still and humid walk this morning with midges out in force!

I see Garmin has been down for a few hours. Maybe doing a big update.......or it's just broken


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2020)

Well handed over my bloods. Fingers crossed for a couple of days. Follow up appointment made for two weeks time to discuss results - so I don't want the dreaded early phone call.

It's now hissing down, got the washing back in, it's a tumble dryer sort of day. Looks like I won't be allotmenting this afternoon. ☹️


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2020)

@PaulSB 
While you are sat there scratching your belly I have, yet, another question (or 2) for you.
The tomato and pepper plants look healthy. I can actually see a couple of tiny peppers forming.
BUT......
Its late July. Is that not to late for me to expect a crop ?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2020)

Mr WD is thinking of doing some manly thing, namely pruning a humongous cherry tree in the orchard that must be 30 feet plus tall. I shall supervise him of course. He can't be left on his own for more than a few minutes. God knows what He might get up to.

The said tree


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It was a still and humid walk this morning with midges out in force!
> 
> I see Garmin has been down for a few hours. Maybe doing a big update.......or it's just broken


Strange about Garmin. I was sitting in the car yesterday morning waiting for the pharmacy to open and I still had the engine running. The Garmin on my dash from time to time told me I was doing 0.7 mph while sitting with my handbrake firmly on. Never noticed that before.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jul 2020)

Another dreich day with not much wind but light rain and forecast is no better till possibly Monday. 
The pitch forks will be out soon as FB is full of complaints about tourist misbehaviour which seems worse than usual and not just motorhomes. Good job I go shopping early before they get out of bed as the coop queue seems to be one flashpoint with many trying to first jump the queue and also refusing to wear face covering and not keeping a distance. 
Many locals have not grasped the point that tourists are a separate race from normal humans and must be able to do whatever they want whenever they want.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Strange about Garmin. I was sitting in the car yesterday morning waiting for the pharmacy to open and I still had the engine running. The Garmin on my dash from time to time told me I was doing 0.7 mph while sitting with my handbrake firmly on. Never noticed that before.



The gps receivers in most consumer devices are very accurate, but not as accurate as those used by the Military / commercial users.
With our garmin devices it's in the region of ten metres sometimes more, sometimes less depending on the number of satellites the device can see and the quality of the antenna in the device ( the newer Sony GPS chips adopted by Garmin for their newer devices uses a lot less power than the previous ones, to the benefit of better battery life and to the detriment of accuracy)
You can visualise it by imagining you are taking the dog for a walk along a narrow path. The dog is on a 5 metre lead and is feeling boisterous, dashing from side to side to the range of its lead, and dashing back to you. 
The true path is the one you are following, the reported path is the one the dog is following.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2020)

Phew. I am feeling a bit dizzy. All this housework malarkey is no good to you you know.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Phew. I am feeling a bit dizzy. All this housework malarkey is no good to you you know.


See. I knew there was a reason I very rarely do it!  I have just totally emptied and scrubbed the cat litter tray and filled it up with completely new stuff. Don't need to do it very often as it is a fine, clumping litter I use so can just be scooped for ages before it needs a refresh. What an exciting morning. Lol


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> The gps receivers in most consumer devices are very accurate, but not as accurate as those used by the Military / commercial users.
> With our garmin devices it's in the region of ten metres sometimes more, sometimes less depending on the number of satellites the device can see and the quality of the antenna in the device ( the newer Sony GPS chips adopted by Garmin for their newer devices uses a lot less power than the previous ones, to the benefit of better battery life and to the detriment of accuracy)
> You can visualise it by imagining you are taking the dog for a walk along a narrow path. The dog is on a 5 metre lead and is feeling boisterous, dashing from side to side to the range of its lead, and dashing back to you.
> The true path is the one you are following, the reported path is the one the dog is following.


I get what you say and you obviously know a lot more than me. My garmin cost about £40 about 7 years ago but it does what I want. I still don't quite understand why it tells me I am moving when I am clearly not and there was no wind shaking the car either. My bike garmin is more sensitive to small movements which I can understand.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> See. I knew there was a reason I very rarely do it!  I have just totally emptied and scrubbed the cat litter tray and filled it up with completely new stuff. Don't need to do it very often as it is a fine, clumping litter I use so can just be scooped for ages before it needs a refresh. What an exciting morning. Lol


Sounds quite disgusting.
How can you face food after doing that


----------



## dickyknees (23 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is thinking of doing some manly thing, namely pruning a humongous cherry tree in the orchard that must be 30 feet plus tall. I shall supervise him of course. He can't be left on his own for more than a few minutes. God knows what He might get up to.
> 
> The said tree
> 
> View attachment 537526


That should be no problem. One saw cut at the bottom, job done.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2020)

I'm in Harvey's Coffee Cabin at Twycross with a coffee and a sandwich, its a bit fresh out there but its been a nice ride out.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2020)

dickyknees said:


> That should be no problem. One saw cut at the bottom, job done.




Your not much of a Gardner are you?


----------



## dickyknees (23 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Your not much of a Gardner are you?


No, my excuse is that living so close to the sea, nothing grows anyway.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello people. Looks like we are in for a decent day, hope so as I plan some allotment time. I'm hoping to be industrious so in order of priority:
> 
> Get up
> Strip bed
> ...


The first three could be reduced to two. Strip and make the bed without getting up.

And your plans for the afternoon...


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Phew. I am feeling a bit dizzy. All this housework malarkey is no good to you you know.


Just as well you're doing it, not us.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2020)

dickyknees said:


> That should be no problem. One saw cut at the bottom, job done.


Two!
On opposite sides, or the saw will bind.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jul 2020)

Autumn colours appearing in the garden this week...


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2020)

I've been playing on the turbo


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds quite disgusting.
> How can you face food after doing that


I would rather deal with animals than people any day!  Caught Molly licking the butter on my toast last night and still scoffed it. Lol.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2020)

After cleaning a disgusting female’s human excrement off cell walls way back before health and safety, power washers, etc, believe me dealing with animals is a treat. Not sure who is the animal to be honest!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I would rather deal with animals than people any day!  Caught Molly licking the butter on my toast last night and still scoffed it. Lol.


Remind me not to kiss you 
I'm afraid that toast would have gone straight into the bin.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Remind me not to kiss you
> I'm afraid that toast would have gone straight into the bin.


Last cat Tia liked yoghurt so got to lick it off my spoon then I had another spoonful.  You need some germs in your system! Lol


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB
> While you are sat there scratching your belly I have, yet, another question (or 2) for you.
> The tomato and pepper plants look healthy. I can actually see a couple of tiny peppers forming.
> BUT......
> Its late July. Is that not to late for me to expect a crop ?


No, not by a long way. If you continue with the peppers outside in a warm sunny spot or in the conservatory you can expect them to continue growing and producing until October possibly November. This is why I suggested moving in to 6 litre pots. My peppers are in my greenhouse and will stay there unless we get a very good summer - I suggest you leave yours in the conservatory.

The tomatoes are a little different. Because these are in pots they will eventually reach a point where they simply can't continue to maintain growth. I feel you'll probably get tomatoes through to late September.

My tomatoes are in the glasshouse but are in large troughs which gives more room for root development, compost volume, feed etc. I can often be picking the last tomatoes in early December. The plants will be dieing but the fruit continues to ripen albeit slowly. This year I think they will finish in early November - I got too much early growth before flowering started.

Also you have cherry tomatoes and I have full size. In my experience cherry toms run out of steam first.

Back to the hoovering.........


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Remind me not to kiss you
> I'm afraid that toast would have gone straight into the bin.


Along with the bloody cat !!!!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2020)

@Tenkaykev both my Wahoo and Garmin are accurate enough to show when I'm outside my back gate!!

Consequently have everything set to show my start/finish points as randomised within a half mile radius.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Along with the bloody cat !!!!


hahaha 
I confess, I am not a dog or cat person but it makes me physically heave when I see people allowing their pets to lick their faces


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Last cat Tia liked yoghurt so got to lick it off my spoon then I had another spoonful.  You need some germs in your system! Lol


Enough 
I am working out what to have for lunch


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> After cleaning a disgusting female’s human excrement off cell walls way back before health and safety, power washers, etc, believe me dealing with animals is a treat. Not sure who is the animal to be honest!


That has just reminded me of when I worked for British Rail, there was a length of steel that went under the carriage floor from one side to the other and it was always covered in a brown heavy paint well that's what I thought it was turned out to be human waste from the loos this was well before they had holding tanks you flushed and it hit this bar at 70 MPH I kidd you not.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> hahaha
> I confess, I am not a dog or cat person but it makes me physically heave when I see people allowing their pets to lick their faces


I love dogs, but I hate them to lick me......I've seen what they do


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No, not by a long way. If you continue with the peppers outside in a warm sunny spot or in the conservatory you can expect them to continue growing and producing until October possibly November. This is why I suggested moving in to 6 litre pots. My peppers are in my greenhouse and will stay there unless we get a very good summer - I suggest you leave yours in the conservatory.
> 
> The tomatoes are a little different. Because these are in pots they will eventually reach a point where they simply can't continue to maintain growth. I feel you'll probably get tomatoes through to late September.
> 
> ...


Not sure what a 6 ltr pot is. These are 10" tapering to 7".
What did surprise me was how much compost was needed when I repotted them.
I have been leaving them both in the conservatory overnight then putting them out day time......during which time I water them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Tenkaykev both my Wahoo and Garmin are accurate enough to show when I'm outside my back gate!!
> 
> Consequently have everything set to show my start/finish points as randomised within a half mile radius.



Yes, sometimes mine is uncannily accurate and will show me within a metre or so of where I am. It's when you start to move that the innacuracies can creep in.
There's a constantly changing " ephemera" of gps satellites that your device is picking up. Generally the more it can see the better.
With wrist born devices of necessity having very small antenna then things like trees/ buildings/ your body can block / reflect the signal. 
Bike computers have a lot more room for antenna and bigger batteries.
When I load my run into Garmin Connect the track, while sometimes being spot on, often shows me cutting corners/ running in the road/ running in our local lake etc. 
My current watch is a 245 and it's a brilliant bit of kit. My old chunky 305 with a different antenna and more power hungry chipset shows more accurate tracks. 
I too have my Garmin track not display within a one mile radius of home, I can see the whole track but no one else.


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds quite disgusting.
> How can you face food after doing that




She shuts her eyes and hopes she doesn’t get her Weetabix mixed up with the cat litter.🤮🤮🤮😱


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2020)

dickyknees said:


> No, my excuse is that living so close to the sea, nothing grows anyway.




Here’s how to solve your problem Just google plants that are tolerant of salt air No excuse now😇😇😇😇


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Autumn colours appearing in the garden this week...
> View attachment 537549




It’s a bit early for an Acer to go to it’s Autumn tint I did have a problem with my Acers losing the leaves but this was due to being exposed to drying winds Moved them to more sheltered spot .Now they keep the leaves till mid October


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2020)

I have bimbled, got back a little while back with 50 miles on. It was like an autumn ride, what happened to the summer? It was fresh on the way out and I needed my longs and long sleeve top, it warmed up on the way back and I could have done with being in shorts and a short sleeved top. A lumpy ride and at times on the way back hard work into the stiff breeze. But it was an enjoyable morning out peddling and Harveys Coffee Cabin is one of my favorite cafes, its closed Monday and Tuesday at the moment but hopefully it'll get back to more normal hours at some point, I'm struggling a bit with finding cafes to use on my Monday rides, though I did hear that Wedges Cafe at the Earlswood Plant Centre is reopening in a couple of weeks, another favorite of mine.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not sure what a 6 ltr pot is. These are 10" tapering to 7".
> What did surprise me was how much compost was needed when I repotted them.
> I have been leaving them both in the conservatory overnight then putting them out day time......during which time I water them.


6 litres refers to the compost volume the pot holds. Professionally anything 10cm diameter (4") and below would be referred to by diameter, 8cm, 9cm etc. At 12/13cm the volume of compost required is 1 litre, from that point on pot sizes are defined in litres.

Your 10" pot has a compost volume of 15 litres. Don't worry you haven't used too big a pot, I erred very much on the small side for you.

The volume and pot size will be shown on the base. DON'T turn it upside down to check!! 😂

If you have the inclination to move them in and out this is good. Much better ventilation and air flow around the plants.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No, not by a long way. If you continue with the peppers outside in a warm sunny spot or in the conservatory you can expect them to continue growing and producing until October possibly November. This is why I suggested moving in to 6 litre pots. My peppers are in my greenhouse and will stay there unless we get a very good summer - I suggest you leave yours in the conservatory.
> 
> The tomatoes are a little different. Because these are in pots they will eventually reach a point where they simply can't continue to maintain growth. I feel you'll probably get tomatoes through to late September.
> 
> ...


That there hoovering wasn't on your worksheet. I'd demand extra...


As for comparing yours and Dave7's "toms", with yours being the larger, well!!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Along with the bloody cat !!!!


Shouldn't that be in the bag?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Along with the bloody cat !!!!


Shouldn't that be in the bag?


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> hahaha
> I confess, I am not a dog or cat person but it makes me physically heave when I see people allowing their pets to lick their faces



Me too 

One of our four daughter has two cats, which roam all over (her) house, including work surfaces in kitchen. I refuse to eat at her house, or, to eat anything cooked/prepared there.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Here’s how to solve your problem Just google plants that are tolerant of salt air No excuse now😇😇😇😇


Seaweed


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> It’s a bit early for an Acer to go to it’s Autumn tint I did have a problem with my Acers losing the leaves but this was due to being exposed to drying winds Moved them to more sheltered spot .Now they keep the leaves till mid October


Our Acer is very happy where it is and gives a brilliant show.
However the leaves have turned dull green/brown colour. Looks healthy but lost its vibrant colour.
TBH I cant recall its normal cycle.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2020)

Back home now and it's raining.
Veggies seen to have taken over in the garden whilst we were away. Just cropped 5lb of runner beans and about 2 lbs of broccoli.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> It’s a bit early for an Acer to go to it’s Autumn tint


Not here it isn’t


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our Acer is very happy where it is and gives a brilliant show.
> However the leaves have turned dull green/brown colour. Looks healthy but lost its vibrant colour.
> TBH I cant recall its normal cycle.


 

I have a green leaved Acer which does not seem to mind its position which is good job as it stands 10ft tall in a large tub The Acer Palmatum which has a deep red bronze leaves if subject to hot sun or a drying wind the leaves become desiccated.Mine are in dappled shade and have not had this problem.It may need a dose of high potash liquid feed eg Tomato fertiliser. I have just looked again at the photograph and It does look a lot like my monstrosity. I feed this one with a mult purpose fertiliser such as Phostrogen.every two weeks that’s probably why mine is so big

It certainly looks healthy but has certainly taken on its autumn tint


----------



## dickyknees (23 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Here’s how to solve your problem Just google plants that are tolerant of salt air No excuse now😇😇😇😇





classic33 said:


> Seaweed


We’ve got loads of seaweed outside the house but we only see it twice a day!


----------



## gavroche (23 Jul 2020)

Very boring day for me today. Did absolutely nothing ( apart from walking Molly of course), so I guess it will take me a while to go to sleep tonight! The weather was rubbish so hoping to have a ride tomorrow as forecast is good but my wife has other ideas. (Painting walls I believe).


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2020)

I've just watched a film 
"you know your going to look awfully stupid with a knife sticking out of your ass"


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Not here it isn’t


You'll have summer at the same time as everyone else on this island, non of this "start yer own season" malarkey.

Changed yer top, I see.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2020)

I watched the Green Mile this afternoon with Tom Hanks. Good film.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I watched the Green Mile this afternoon with Tom Hanks. Good film.


One of the best.


----------



## screenman (23 Jul 2020)

I caught the biggest fish, also the smallest and lots in between and I still dislike fishing.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I caught the biggest fish, also the smallest and lots in between and I still dislike fishing.


Catch a cold?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> One of the best.


Captain Phillips is another good one.


----------



## GM (23 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I watched the Green Mile this afternoon with Tom Hanks. Good film.




One of my all time favorite films, must have seen it about 6 times.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> One of my all time favorite films, must have seen it about 6 times.


Makes me cry every time. 
I haven’t bothered with the telly. Listening to music for a change.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Back home now and it's raining.
> Veggies seen to have taken over in the garden whilst we were away. Just cropped 5lb of runner beans and about 2 lbs of broccoli.


Up here in the really frozen north everything in my garden is about a month later than yours.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Up here in the really frozen north everything in my garden is about a month later than yours.


We have Christmas in November down here....


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It was a still and humid walk this morning with midges out in force!
> 
> I see Garmin has been down for a few hours. Maybe doing a big update.......or it's just broken



I've seen reports they've been hit by ransomware. May be down for days.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2020)

Ooooh how exciting I'm first but I've been up and about with coffee since 4.45.  More coffee now and then I will report in officially.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2020)

I have risen!

Morning Dodgers.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2020)

I'm going back to bed


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2020)

Morning all.
It was a toss up between getting up or trying to go back to sleep.........I think the forrmer won although I'm not certain .
A right miserable day here but not raining.
Not sure what the plans are (if we formulate any at all).
I think I will start with a coffee and see how it goes


----------



## screenman (24 Jul 2020)

Looking good outside today, couple of mozzie bites on the leg from sitting beside the lake fishing yesterday, did I mention I hate fishing. Mask up day today, which means hiding my good looks and smile from lots of people, have a great day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

An early start this morning as our daughter managed to get a hair appointment for mid morning. Usually our granddaughter would be at nursery but they've closed for the summer. 

We'll be taking the Brommies and heading down to Sandbanks and along the prom on the way there, there's no cycling on the Prom after 10am so a different route home. 
I'll be loading up my drill and tool kit for the inevitable " dad, while you're here..." 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶‍♀️🏃🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🌞


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2020)

Good moaning to one and all. A so so day here at the moment. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2020)

Good morning people,  this morning, woke early but couldn't go back to sleep


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Jul 2020)

Good morning. Lying in bed listening to the rain beating on the roof. Cycling seems unlikely, here in Cheddar today


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooh how exciting I'm first but I've been up and about with coffee since 4.45.  More coffee now and then I will report in officially.


You weren't really.....I just didn't bother posting when I looked in earlier 

I went for a short, careful and gentle bimble on the hybrid just to keep the legs turning without straining the back. Quite a bit of low lying mist which I wasn't expecting. Could have done with lights on.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2020)

Good morning all virus dodgers. 
Like @screenman I have several bites from bitey flying things.
The dog will be walked and takeaway coffee and pastries will be consumed. 
Out on the bike later and then an alfresco escape committee meeting with the other members on the top field. 
We will probably get kebabs delivered to our gathering.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Good morning. Lying in bed listening to the rain beating on the roof. Cycling seems unlikely, here in Cheddar today


Morning all 

If you're near Cheddar today, go to the Hunters Lodge at Priddy - it's a real step back in time - good beer and cheap, very basic, food (Faggots & Peas served with a chunk of bread - £5).
http://dontmentionthemword.co.uk/2016/05/01/reviews/the-hunters-lodge-the-pub-that-is-what-it-was/
The place is an 'experience '. 
If they are closed, I can recommend the Victoria Inn at Priddy - best pie I've ever had in a pub.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2020)

I feel it is now appropriate to make a more formal appearance - one shouldn't be too sloppy and casual about these things. Good Morning to you all. Looks like a greyish, cool day with some sun is heading our way.

Today is a walking day. I look forward to these but this one will be the first serious test of my calf strain from weeks ago. I've done some flat, towpath walking but nothing more. So the picnic is packed - the picnic is as important to a walk as the cafe stop to a ride!! Lovingly crafted barm cakes, mini Melton Mowbray pie, boiled egg, crisps and an Aldi caramel wafer bar. A flask of coffee will be prepared five minutes before departure.

We are crossing the border today. Passport is up to date, visa acquired as we head to the very beautiful Malham area. I'll wave to @classic33 if I see him. We will bring all our rubbish home for the very excellent Lancashire refuse service to deal with!!!!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jul 2020)

Morning all, dry today. Cloudy bright as they used to say on film exposure instructions.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> (Faggots & Peas served with a chunk of bread - £5).


Why do I always laugh when I see the word faggots  It's just such a strange word and always makes me chuckle for some reason.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Why do I always laugh when I see the word faggots  It's just such a strange word and always makes me chuckle for some reason.



Weirdo.


----------



## dickyknees (24 Jul 2020)

Morning all. 

I’ve just checked my seaweed crop, all is fine this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I’ve just checked my seaweed crop, all is fine this morning.
> 
> View attachment 537663


I could do with a trip to the seaside before the summer is gone.


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I watched the Green Mile this afternoon with Tom Hanks. Good film.



You kept that quiet.Does Tom Hanks visit very often.✈️🚁🚲


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> You kept that quiet.Does Tom Hanks visit very often.✈🚁🚲


I'm thinking about watching one tonight with Morgan Freeman


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Why do I always laugh when I see the word faggots  It's just such a strange word and always makes me chuckle for some reason.



The word faggot has many meanings, some of which we're not allowed to use these days.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm thinking about watching one tonight with Morgan Freeman


Mo, you have some high calibre house guests.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm thinking about watching one tonight with Morgan Freeman


Can recommend The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## screenman (24 Jul 2020)

Plug socket cutting out day, another 5 doubles to be fitted to the lounge as the 6 that are already in there are all in the wrong place, it seems.


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> The word faggot has many meanings, some of which we're not allowed to use these days.




Il like this one.Faggots with onion gravy😍🥰😘


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Can recommend The Shawshank Redemption.


The Bucket list is also well worth a watch.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Il like this one.Faggots with onion gravy😍🥰😘


Isn't a faggot really a meatball?


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people,  this morning, woke early but couldn't go back to sleep


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2020)

Just looked out of the window it’s raining ☔️ Local weather forecast got it wrong again.
[


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Isn't a faggot really a meatball?




Correct The faggots we get are square.How ever I’d o like Ikeas meat balls


----------



## GM (24 Jul 2020)

Morning all... A pleasant morning here, hope it stays like that, I have an exciting morning of pointing my sandstones. 🌈


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> You kept that quiet.Does Tom Hanks visit very often.✈🚁🚲




I didn't want to mention that. What goes on in Powys and all that.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2020)

Decided on a quick Aldi dash.
First time of wearing a mask for me. It don't half make your glasses steam up.......then a lady gave me a good tip. Pull the mask up higher and put your glasses just over the mask....it worked .
They were selling catuseseses (cacti ??) @£2.99 so I got one 
Never tried growing one......any tips welcome. This one is called Pilisocereus.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> If you're near Cheddar today, go to the Hunters Lodge at Priddy - it's a real step back in time - good beer and cheap, very basic, food (Faggots & Peas served with a chunk of bread - £5).
> http://dontmentionthemword.co.uk/2016/05/01/reviews/the-hunters-lodge-the-pub-that-is-what-it-was/
> ...



Thanks for that! We leave tomorrow, for New Forest, but, perhaps, if rain stops, we may get to cycle to Priddy. Nothing like the promise of a pint (or two), and food, to keep the old legs turning


----------



## screenman (24 Jul 2020)

Pull your mask up right over your glasses and you will not notice the misting up.


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I feel it is now appropriate to make a more formal appearance - one shouldn't be too sloppy and casual about these things. Good Morning to you all. Looks like a greyish, cool day with some sun is heading our way.
> 
> Today is a walking day. I look forward to these but this one will be the first serious test of my calf strain from weeks ago. I've done some flat, towpath walking but nothing more. So the picnic is packed - the picnic is as important to a walk as the cafe stop to a ride!! Lovingly crafted barm cakes, mini Melton Mowbray pie, boiled egg, crisps and an Aldi caramel wafer bar. A flask of coffee will be prepared five minutes before departure.
> 
> We are crossing the border today. Passport is up to date, visa acquired as we head to the very beautiful Malham area. I'll wave to @classic33 if I see him. We will bring all our rubbish home for the very excellent Lancashire refuse service to deal with!!!!!





I love Malham the limestone pavement tarnand the cove itself.Last time I visited I went from Malham upGordale Scar and across to the limestone pavement Great views

Hope it’s not to crowded


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2020)

I was just thinking about liking for faggots .The brand that puts me off are Mr Brains faggots🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Jul 2020)

Morning all . It seems a good day here at the moment , mrs exlaser will be dragging we out for a cycle in a bit . I might do the whole ride with her or I might meet her at the coffee stop. The thing is since she joined a cycling club , every ride has to be fast and I really cannot be bothered with it. If my legs feel good I ride fast , if their not I don’t and being made to then ride fast makes me a very grumpy boy lol .
Anyway our zoo trip yesterday was good, we certainly increased the average age of the visitors a bit Lol and it was lovely to go out for a meal, it almost felt normal for the first time in months. 😀


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Pull your mask up right over your glasses and you will not notice the misting up.





Just followed your advice Now examining my cuts bruises and abrasions 👨🏿‍🦼🧑🏿‍🦯🧎🏼‍♀️😎😎😎


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Pull your mask up right over your glasses and you will not notice the misting up.


Tried that just before reaching for a melon.
The woman next to me was not amused


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Why do I always laugh when I see the word faggots  It's just such a strange word and always makes me chuckle for some reason.




I get the same feeling with the word haggis 🤬😊😊😊


----------



## rustybolts (24 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Decided on a quick Aldi dash.
> First time of wearing a mask for me. It don't half make your glasses steam up.......then a lady gave me a good tip. Pull the mask up higher and put your glasses just over the mask....it worked .


 There are a lot of outlets selling masks and a lot of money to be made from them , some cowboys and chancers too . Some are fashion statements designer masks !!. Saw a guy entering a shop in a racing dinosaur costume when all this mask stuff kicked off a few months ago , you gotta have a laugh


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Correct The faggots we get are square.How ever I’d o like Ikeas meat balls


To my knowledge they are very different.
Mr Google says........

*faggots* are offal (liver etc) wrapped in pig's gut lining. *Meatballs* contain, err, meat. Not necessarily offal, most meat can be/is used and you can also use lambs's caul rather than pig. And they're great.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2020)

rustybolts said:


> There are a lot of outlets selling masks and a lot of money to be made from them , some cowboys and chancers too . Some are fashion statements designer masks !!. Saw a guy entering a shop in a racing dinosaur costume when all this mask stuff kicked off a few months ago , you gotta have a laugh


Our son is an Adidas snob. He has just bought Adidas face masks which I think are about 15 quid each .


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> To my knowledge they are very different.
> Mr Google says........
> 
> *faggots* are offal (liver etc) wrapped in pig's gut lining. *Meatballs* contain, err, meat. Not necessarily offal, most meat can be/is used and you can also use lambs's caul rather than pig. And they're great.




The best faggots I have bought are the faggots I bought at Market Bosworth farmers market.Must visit on Sunday and buy some..


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Correct The faggots we get are square.How ever I’d o like Ikeas meat balls




Square faggots? Square faggots are not faggots.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Jul 2020)

rustybolts said:


> There are a lot of outlets selling masks and a lot of money to be made from them , some cowboys and chancers too . Some are fashion statements designer masks !!. Saw a guy entering a shop in a racing dinosaur costume when all this mask stuff kicked off a few months ago , you gotta have a laugh



Yes, indeed, there is a woman I know, who has spent her whole life thinking up "money making idea", which have not "made money". She is a hard worker, just somehow, lacks the money making gene. She is currently on the face mask band wagon, not in a bad way.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2020)

The weather forecast says sunny intervals and light clouds. 
It's getting dark , it looks like the wet stuff is on the way


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2020)

Still nice here. Just had an oatcake with my cuppa and going to head out for a walk before lunch. Toodle pip


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2020)

I've been shopping in incognito 😷


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping in incognito 😷


Where in the world is Incognito?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jul 2020)

Back from the fortnightly Sainsbury’s shop. Pleased to report that absolutely everyone I saw was wearing a mask and wearing it properly 
But then we’ve all had several weeks of practice here.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping in incognito 😷


Any clothes on ??


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I feel it is now appropriate to make a more formal appearance - one shouldn't be too sloppy and casual about these things. Good Morning to you all. Looks like a greyish, cool day with some sun is heading our way.
> 
> Today is a walking day. I look forward to these but this one will be the first serious test of my calf strain from weeks ago. I've done some flat, towpath walking but nothing more. So the picnic is packed - the picnic is as important to a walk as the cafe stop to a ride!! Lovingly crafted barm cakes, mini Melton Mowbray pie, boiled egg, crisps and an Aldi caramel wafer bar. A flask of coffee will be prepared five minutes before departure.
> 
> *We are crossing the border today. Passport is up to date, visa acquired as we head to the very beautiful Malham area. I'll wave to @classic33 if I see him. *We will bring all our rubbish home for the very excellent Lancashire refuse service to deal with!!!!!


Up to date on yer shots. Don't want you bringing anything over 'Pennines, this way.

Bribe the border guards at yer peril.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Any clothes on ??


Yes a mask, so nobody saw it was me


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jul 2020)

Just reading a great story about round the world cyclist Mark Beaumont and his 6 year old daughter, they’ve just completed a 506 mile lockdown challenge to run/cycle respectively every street in Edinburgh, took them 67 days, an hour at a time. He ran, she cycled alongside on the pavement. Chapeau!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2020)

@PaulSB
I have a baby 
A tiny green tomato is showing.
There is also a tiny pepper on t'other plant.
I am going to be a daddy


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Where in the world is Incognito?


Opposite the bus station!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2020)

Good afternoon peeps. I have bimbled..my god it's hot here and humid. I think we are in for a storm. 11.63 miles for me.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Yes a mask, so nobody saw it was me


Now they're all asking "who was that masked man"?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm thinking about watching one tonight with Morgan Freeman


Lucius Fox?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our son is an Adidas snob. He has just bought Adidas face masks which I think are about 15 quid each .


To replace now £250+


----------



## rustybolts (24 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good afternoon peeps. I have bimbled..my god it's hot here and humid. I think we are in for a storm. 11.63 miles for me.
> 
> View attachment 537686
> 
> ...


Is that a Dahon Mariner folder you're on ?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Is that a Dahon Mariner folder you're on ?




No. It's a Wisper Ebike.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good afternoon peeps. I have bimbled..my god it's hot here and humid. I think we are in for a storm. 11.63 miles for me.
> 
> View attachment 537686
> 
> ...


How green is my valley very nice 
I was going for a ride, but they say were in for rain so went on the turbo insteed


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2020)

Just waiting for Mrs d to get home then i'm off up the forest for a quiet lap.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jul 2020)

Up early again for shopping but no bread flour again. Forecast is light rain but wrong again and started overcast but sun coming out now.
My usual run up to the end of the Mishnish Lochs before nine oclock and only had one near miss with an idiot coming round a blind bend too fast. Must start looking for a camera to record who kills me.
The Mishnish Lochs are the source of our domestic water and this morning a large tent looking like a long stay down at the water's edge with a 4x4 parked just off the road. I know it is filtered and chlorinated but still not very social. Typical behaviour currently by tourists. I did pass my objection on to a local community councillor who does work at it so I hope they get shifted pronto.
While on the whinge the holiday home opposite has blocked my car in again with their wheely bins. Tourists aaaargh.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Up early again for shopping but no bread flour again. Forecast is light rain but wrong again and started overcast but sun coming out now.
> My usual run up to the end of the Mishnish Lochs before nine oclock and only had one near miss with an idiot coming round a blind bend too fast. Must start looking for a camera to record who kills me.
> The Mishnish Lochs are the source of our domestic water and this morning a large tent looking like a long stay down at the water's edge with a 4x4 parked just off the road. I know it is filtered and chlorinated but still not very social. Typical behaviour currently by tourists. I did pass my objection on to a local community councillor who does work at it so I hope they get shifted pronto.
> While on the whinge the holiday home opposite has blocked my car in again with their wheely bins. Tourists aaaargh.


So annoying. We dont park at the end of our drive as it makes it awkward for our neighbour opposie to reverse off his drive.
I have the 'right' to do it but where possible you have to think of others.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> The best faggots I have bought are the faggots I bought at Market Bosworth farmers market.Must visit on Sunday and buy some..



Yes, they were advertising the market when I cycled through Market Bosworth Thursday, I'd like to go up and have a look Sunday but we will have a house full of family.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So annoying. We dont park at the end of our drive as it makes it awkward for our neighbour opposie to reverse off his drive.
> I have the 'right' to do it but where possible you have to think of others.


When we had a shop we reckoned that 80% of customers were no problem, 10 % were awkward but manageable, 8% were bloody minded and the remainder should never have been born. Most holiday home renters fall into the last 2 categories.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Up early again for shopping but no bread flour again. Forecast is light rain but wrong again and started overcast but sun coming out now.


Not cheap, but I've been getting it here
https://www.wessexmill.co.uk/acatalog/Bread_Flour.html


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> To replace now £250+
> View attachment 537705




Yes God's classic. Is that for your own personal use?


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2020)

Fish Friday done.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Yee God's classic. Is that for your own personal use?


You don't think I'm letting anyone else use it, do you!


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Fish Friday done.


T'as only just gone past 15:00 hours, meaning Friday isn't over yet.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> T'as only just gone past 15:00 hours, meaning Friday isn't over yet.


It is as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Square faggots? Square faggots are not faggots.


Last ones, faggots, I had were used to light the fire the following morn.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good afternoon peeps. I have bimbled..my god it's hot here and humid. I think we are in for a storm. 11.63 miles for me.
> 
> View attachment 537686
> *
> ...


Only 64, not counting the part made one, from a field that size. Second cut I presume?


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Not cheap, but I've been getting it here
> https://www.wessexmill.co.uk/acatalog/Bread_Flour.html


Thanks for the link. My DIL has been put on the case and will probably get it from the Healthfood shop in Oban.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Only 64, not counting the part made one, from a field that size. Second cut I presume?




No idea. First cut I think as it has been so wet here for the last few weeks


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Fish Friday done.


We are on gamon, chips, peas and fried egg.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jul 2020)

Our post comes late in the day as the post office will not pay overtime for the first boat. Just got a belated birthday card with a small pressy. A pack of corn plasters. Illustrates my latest problem.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Our post comes late in the day as the post office will not pay overtime for the first boat. Just got a belated birthday card with a small pressy. A pack of corn plasters. Illustrates my latest problem.


Homemade ring pad!
Piece of tissue, folded flat, from the edge to start. Then roll as tight as possible. Then a case of coil it round itself, to a thickness that's suitable.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We are on gamon, chips, *peas* and fried egg.


Mushy?


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So annoying. We dont park at the end of our drive as it makes it awkward for our neighbour opposie to reverse off his drive.
> I have the 'right' to do it but where possible you have to think of others.


Quite right, just because you have the right to do something, doesn't mean that you have to do it.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Mushy?


Nah....mushy are for fish n chips.


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, they were advertising the market when I cycled through Market Bosworth Thursday, I'd like to go up and have a look Sunday but we will have a house full of family.




Takes place Last Sunday of the month Not the biggest farmer’s market, but usually pretty good.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2020)

Early night


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2020)

Enjoyed the film. Suppose I should hit the sack. Not feeling tired though.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Early night


Sithi


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed the film. Suppose I should hit the sack. Not feeling tired though.


Go for a bimble!

Did Mr Freeman turn up?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Go for a bimble!
> 
> Did Mr Freeman turn up?


Yep. He wasn’t the main character though. Can’t remember the name of the actress. Film was called Lucy.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. He wasn’t the main character though. Can’t remember the name of the actress. Film was called Lucy.


Anything like Carrie?


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Jul 2020)

Night night everyone. 😀


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2020)

Morning. Not sure what I'm doing up as it is currently heavy


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2020)

Morning


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2020)

Hello hello hello .
Coffee consumed.
Tony B is on the radio with S.O.T.S.
Heavy rain here and its on for the day .
No plans.
I am into a decent book. Nothing special, just a basic murder/detective one based around Manchester.so I will read some of that.
No sport on tv really as all the last premier footy matches are tomorrow, cricket will be a wash out and UK golf isn't on till 1400.
Have a good safe day everyone.


----------



## screenman (25 Jul 2020)

Like a bubble to the surface, I have risen. More lounge work is planned and then off over to the youngest tonight for a pudding party.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Bit of general tinkering today.
Best friends in Worcestershire rang last night to tell us they have put their house on the market and are moving to Minehead. That's only an hour away from us, so we will be able to see each other a lot more. 
Happy days!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2020)

Scarlett Johansson @Mo1959 . 

A horrible day here. Cold, dark, windy and raining and it is going to be like this all day I think. 

More sewing for me I think. I can confuse Mr WD yet again. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Like a bubble to the surface, I have risen. More lounge work is planned and then off over to the youngest tonight for a pudding party.


After you have farted in the bath you mean?
Not that I would know of course


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit of general tinkering today.
> Best friends in Worcestershire rang last night to tell us they have put their house on the market and are moving to Minehead. That's only an hour away from us, so we will be able to see each other a lot more.
> Happy days!


An expensive move me thinks


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2020)

Rain lashing down again. Glad I got my walk done before it got as heavy.

Must be Weetabix time now I think.


----------



## screenman (25 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> After you have farted in the bath you mean?
> Not that I would know of course




DIY, Jacuzzi


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> An expensive move me thinks


Not really.
Property prices are comparable, they've always been comfortably off and have recently had a sizeable inheritance.
They are moving up on the property ladder, price wise, not downsizing.
As regards actual moving costs, I would think it would be somewhere around £3k - 4k.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2020)

Breckie has been chomped.
The remains of the melt in the mouth bacon chops from yesterday. On toasted, with brown sauce......bootiful


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jul 2020)

Good day persons of leisure. It's hissing down and set in for the day.

We had a great walk yesterday. Parked outside Malham, walked to the Scar then above the pavement across to the tarn and then back to the pavement. Nine miles. The terrain was varied but not challenging and I'm pleased to say I only felt my calf twice when I stumbled.

Nackered last night so asleep before 10.15 and didn't wake till 7.40. 

Today I have boots to clean, some allotment work - sort woodshed, greenhouse, string up garlic, harvest more garlic to dry in greenhouse. Should manage this relatively dry. If not I have a fiendish looking jigsaw puzzle to start.

Oh and hops to collect which I must do NOW!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jul 2020)

Morning all, a wet start. Back to normal after the excitement of the fortnightly supermarket shop yesterday.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2020)

I know you have all been waiting to see it so..........here it is.......



The very first tomato I have ever grown.
Its only about 5mm but as Mo and Welshie will tell you, size doesn't matter.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I know you have all been waiting to see it so..........here it is.......
> View attachment 537829
> 
> The very first tomato I have ever grown.
> Its only about 5mm but as Mo and Welshie will tell you, size doesn't matter.




 wooohooooo


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I know you have all been waiting to see it so..........here it is.......
> View attachment 537829
> 
> The very first tomato I have ever grown.
> Its only about 5mm but as Mo and Welshie will tell you, size doesn't matter.


I’m missing my dad’s tomatoes. He had 2 greenhouses full of them and he usually gave me a couple in tubs to grow out the back as well. Can’t beat tomatoes straight off the vine.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I know you have all been waiting to see it so..........here it is.......
> View attachment 537829
> 
> The very first tomato I have ever grown.
> Its only about 5mm but as Mo and Welshie will tell you, size doesn't matter.



Well done.


----------



## pawl (25 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Well done.




Looking good


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2020)

I don't like tomatoes. Or mushrooms


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't like tomatoes. Or mushrooms


Love both.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I know you have all been waiting to see it so..........here it is.......
> View attachment 537829
> 
> The very *first tomato I have ever grown*.
> Its only about 5mm but as Mo and Welshie will tell you, size doesn't matter.



Superb! I bet you are so proud


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't like tomatoes. Or mushrooms



Mushrooms yes, lovely, Tomatoes No , I don't like the squishy bit in the middle, I like tomato sauce though.


----------



## pawl (25 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Breckie has been chomped.
> The remains of the melt in the mouth bacon chops from yesterday. On toasted, with brown sauce......bootiful





Like the sound of that.Would have to substitute the brown sauce for tomato sauce


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> *I don't like tomatoes*. Or mushrooms



Hello, fellow disliker of tomatoes! Don't you find it a nuisance? so may "standard" offerings come with tomatoes.

Strangely enough, I like Italian food, which is frequently tomato based, and, I like tomato products (eg ketchup, tomato soup, etc), but fresh tomatoes I have difficulty even touching, never mind eating!


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Mushrooms yes, lovely, Tomatoes No , I don't like the squishy bit in the middle, I like tomato sauce though.



Same here


----------



## pawl (25 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Rain lashing down again. Glad I got my walk done before it got as heavy.
> 
> Must be Weetabix time now I think.





Reading all the early morning posts I get the impression thee and me are both Weetabix addicts despite the crumbs


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Reading all the early morning posts I get the impression thee and me are both Weetabix addicts despite the crumbs


Have you tried the banana flavoured and red berry flavoured ones? I like the banana ones, but still slice a banana on too!


----------



## pawl (25 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Mushrooms yes, lovely, Tomatoes No , I don't like the squishy bit in the middle, I like tomato sauce though.




Sauce of the gods


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Love both.


As do I


----------



## pawl (25 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you tried the banana flavoured and red berry flavoured ones? I like the banana ones, but still slice a banana on too!




Not sure if I could cope with two types of crumbs 😖😖😖😖


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Not sure if I could cope with two types of crumbs 😖😖😖😖


I think they are actually less crumbly than the plain ones.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Hello, fellow disliker of tomatoes! Don't you find it a nuisance? so may "standard" offerings come with tomatoes.
> 
> Strangely enough, I like Italian food, which is frequently tomato based, and, I like tomato products (eg ketchup, tomato soup, etc), but fresh tomatoes I have difficulty even touching, never mind eating!




Same here. I like pizzas, tomatoes soup, ketchup and spag bol. I just hate actual tomatoes


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Mushrooms yes, lovely, Tomatoes No , I don't like the squishy bit in the middle, I like tomato sauce though.


MrsD doesn't like the seeds in tomatoes. As that is 75%ish of the fruit it somewhat annoys me to see it go in the bin.
Strangely, if I do eg a cheese and tomato sandwhich I leave it all in and she eats it . It must be a visual thing.
Me... I eat the lot. Love them.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Sauce of the gods


On bacon 
Wash your mouth out.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Hello, fellow disliker of tomatoes! Don't you find it a nuisance? so may "standard" offerings come with tomatoes.
> 
> Strangely enough, I like Italian food, which is frequently tomato based, and, I like tomato products (eg ketchup, tomato soup, etc), but fresh tomatoes I have difficulty even touching, never mind eating!


My father was a market gardener and he had large glasshouses with tomatoes as well as a range of other stuff. When he was an apprentice and later a journeyman the toilet arrangements at the "big house" were to run everything into one tank a bit like a cess pit. The contents of this were used to feed the tomatoes in the greenhouses. Worked a treat.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD doesn't like the seeds in tomatoes. As that is 75%ish of the fruit it somewhat annoys me to see it go in the bin.
> Strangely, if I do eg a cheese and tomato sandwhich I leave it all in and she eats it . It must be a visual thing.
> Me... I eat the lot. Love them.


Funny, the seeds in tomatoes don’t bother me, but I can’t eat raspberries as I don’t like the seeds in them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Yesterday's trip to look after our granddaughter proved eventful.
Inspired by @Mo1959 photo skills I stopped on the Prom to take a photo of several cruise liners that have been moored in Poole Bay. I flipped the back wheel under on the Brommie and the suspension block fell to the ground😯
( for those not familiar with the Brompton, the rear of the bike sits against a rubber suspension block with a bolt securing it to the rear triangle, this acts as a damper )
I searched but there was no locknut to be found, although it is a Nyloc nut it must have vibrated free, and it was only the my weight compressing the suspension block that was holding it in place. Fitting it back without the locknut I was able to carry on to my daughters.
Fortunately her neighbour was around and fortuitously had the exact nut that I needed.
Had a lovely ride home in the sunshine, stopping at the local brewery en route for a pint or three.
Lesson learned, always check your nuts! especially with the less that stellar road surfaces as even a Nyloc nut can eventually vibrate free.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks. 🚴‍♀️


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Yesterday's trip to look after our granddaughter proved eventful.
> Inspired by @Mo1959 photo skills I stopped on the Prom to take a photo of several cruise liners that have been moored in Poole Bay. I flipped the back wheel under on the Brommie and the suspension block fell to the ground😯
> ...


....and where’s the photo?


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2020)

Another grey wettish day with no wind.
Had a run up to the cheese and now also pork farm to get some of their good bacon. None of of that terrible gunge comes off it when fried and tastes really nice even tho' a bit more expensive than supermarket stuff.
Too late the gannets had been there before me and none left. Ended up with gammon steaks and a range of burgers. You have to be really quick to get anything. Since they use their own pigs output is variable so far. Apparently they are doing more business to local domestic customers now than they did before the pandemic to hotels and restaurants. An enterprising family business and a branch also has a biscuit factory. Most major supermarkets now seem to stock their produce.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Another grey wettish day with no wind.
> Had a run up to the cheese and now also pork farm to get some of their good bacon. None of of that terrible gunge comes off it when fried and tastes really nice even tho' a bit more expensive than supermarket stuff.
> Too late the gannets had been there before me and none left. Ended up with gammon steaks and a range of burgers. You have to be really quick to get anything. Since they use their own pigs output is variable so far. Apparently they are doing more business to local domestic customers now than they did before the pandemic to hotels and restaurants. An enterprising family business and a branch also has a biscuit factory. Most major supermarkets now seem to stock their produce.


Sounds good. I honestly don’t mind paying a bit more for local, preferably organically grown/raised produce.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Most major supermarkets now seem to stock their produce.


Brand ?


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Brand ?


From memory Isle of Mull Biscuits. They are very good but expensive. Try google perhaps?


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> From memory Isle of Mull Biscuits. They are very good but expensive. Try google perhaps?


Just looked it up myself Island Bakery.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ....and where’s the photo?


On the spare Phone, in the pouch on the handlebars, on the folded Brommie, under the stairs! It might be crap, and certainly not up to your standards. There were far better viewpoints further along the Prom but I was preoccupied with grockle dodging and not having the bike disassemble itself. I'll dig it out.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Just looked it up myself Island Bakery.


This one sounds good too?

https://mullandionafood.co.uk/2015/10/20/isle-of-mull-cheese-2/


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Yesterday's trip to look after our granddaughter proved eventful.
> Inspired by @Mo1959 photo skills I stopped on the Prom to take a photo of several cruise liners that have been moored in Poole Bay. I flipped the back wheel under on the Brommie and the suspension block fell to the ground😯
> ...


Have to say......I check my nuts every morning, just to make sure they are still there.
Gawd knows what if I would do if one of them had dropped off


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds good. I honestly don’t mind paying a bit more for local, preferably organically grown/raised produce.


We can't get direct supplies from a farm but the butchers always has excellent bacon and other meats. 
As you say, its worth paying the extra.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hello hello hello .
> Coffee consumed.
> Tony B is on the radio with S.O.T.S.
> Heavy rain here and its on for the day .
> ...


*The murder capital of the UK, more there than in London and Glasgow combined at one point. So there's a good chance it may be true.

Nice cheerful post to get the day started though.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This one sounds good too?
> 
> https://mullandionafood.co.uk/2015/10/20/isle-of-mull-cheese-2/


Actually the Glass Barn is where I get my pork and cheese from. It was a cafe but has been closed as such of some time. The pork side is a new innovation but they sold cheese from there for a long time on an honesty box system which is still in use and even takes cards.
They used to have as a decoration a metal CTC plaque until somebody stole it. Nobody local is likely to have done it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> *The murder capital of the UK, more there than in London and Glasgow combined at one point. So there's a good chance it may be true.
> 
> Nice cheerful post to get the day started though.


Ah, but not as many as Midsomer


----------



## Paulus (25 Jul 2020)

Morning all, been up since 6.30 but out with the mutt and then out to the local shops before the rain comes.
I've just made it.
The escape committee meeting went well again yesterday evening, we had a good kickabout as we all used to play football. 
My knees are objecting badly this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Brand ?


Off topic but Joe Reade who runs the biscuit side organises {until this year} the Isle of Mull sportif which has two courses of about 40 miles and 60 miles. Attracted entrants into 3 figures.


----------



## pawl (25 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> My father was a market gardener and he had large glasshouses with tomatoes as well as a range of other stuff. When he was an apprentice and later a journeyman the toilet arrangements at the "big house" were to run everything into one tank a bit like a cess pit. The contents of this were used to feed the tomatoes in the greenhouses. Worked a treat.





That’s just put me off tomatoes No wonder the supermarket ones taste crap.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> That’s just put me off tomatoes No wonder the supermarket ones taste crap.


A lot of the supermarket tomatoes are commercially grown using the hydroponic system. Particularly in the Netherlands. Basically grown in water. The roots never see any soil or the plants sunlight.
All the nutrients are added to the water for the growth.
Home grown are very sweet and juicy. They are like Mediterranean grown varieties. 
The science is that because the plants dry out a little in between watering, the sugars in the fruits intensify, then when the plants are watered, more sugars are produced and the cycle continues.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> That’s just put me off tomatoes No wonder the supermarket ones taste crap.


In any case modern high cropping varieties do not taste as good anyway and tend to have hard centres. I was brought up on proper tasting ones tho' not fertilised as in the past.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2020)

Photo taken with an old iPhone 6s
A quick " grab shot" and nowhere near Mo's standards. 
If you zoom in between the vessels you can just make out the Isle of Wight. 
The Isle of Wight is a strange one, sometimes it is visible, other times it seems to vanish Brigadoon like into the sea.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> In any case modern high cropping varieties do not taste as good anyway and tend to have hard centres. I was brought up on proper tasting ones tho' not fertilised as in the past.


When I were nowt burra lad.......on our picnics we would always have whole tomatoes. We would just chomp into them. A bit of salt** on.
Can't imagine doing that with 'modern' tomatoes.
** for some strange reason I recall my Dad having a sprinkle of sugar on his tomato.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2020)

Chunder and blunder forecast for this avo!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 537854
> 
> 
> Photo taken with an old iPhone 6s
> ...


Busy shipping canal obviously! Wonder what made the tracks in the sand?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When I were nowt burra lad.......on our picnics we would always have whole tomatoes. We would just chomp into them. A bit of salt** on.
> Can't imagine doing that with 'modern' tomatoes.
> ** for some strange reason I recall my Dad having a sprinkle of sugar on his tomato.




Tom's can be a bit bitter so by putting a tiny Amount of sugar on them it takes away that bitterness.

When doing your own Tom sauce for say pasta, just put a tiny amount in and it will take the bitterness away.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2020)

KERBLAMMO! The chunder and blunder are here with a vengeance!


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Busy shipping canal obviously! Wonder what made the tracks in the sand?


They are all the cruise ships laid up due to the virus
allure of the sea
aurora
empress of the sea
arcadia


----------



## screenman (25 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Busy shipping canal obviously! Wonder what made the tracks in the sand?




A terratractoryl very old beach living mammal peculiar to those parts, you have you Haggis we have our terratractoryl.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Busy shipping canal obviously! Wonder what made the tracks in the sand?


Small bulldozer and tracked trailer? Often used for inshore lifeboats.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Busy shipping canal obviously! Wonder what made the tracks in the sand?


Poole Harbour is extremely shallow. There is a channel dredged out for the ferry but the average depth is less that two feet. It does look strange sometimes to see that great expanse of water with a figure standing in the distance with the water just above their knees.
Very popular with windsurfing / boardsailing schools in the more sheltered areas near Evening Hill.
The tracks in the sand would be from the beach cleaning / raking machines, with about 3 1/2 miles of sand it takes a fair bit of cleaning especially around the areas near the Chines and the Piers where several tonnes of rubbish can be discarded in busier times.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> They are all the cruise ships laid up due to the virus
> allure of the sea
> aurora
> empress of the sea
> arcadia


Can we put a few from the nearby prison on some other vessels there. Help prevent overcrowding.

Or use on of those and empty the prison. Offshore in a Force Ten, they'd be glad to get back on Terra firma.


----------



## screenman (25 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Poole Harbour is extremely shallow. There is a channel dredged out for the ferry but the average depth is less that two feet. It does look strange sometimes to see that great expanse of water with a figure standing in the distance with the water just above their knees.
> Very popular with windsurfing / boardsailing schools in the more sheltered areas near Evening Hill.
> The tracks in the sand would be from the beach cleaning / raking machines, with about 3 1/2 miles of sand it takes a fair bit of cleaning especially around the areas near the Chines and the Piers where several tonnes of rubbish can be discarded in busier times.




I miss the windsurfing there and The Witterings, used to come down there most weekends in the eighties.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I know you have all been waiting to see it so..........here it is.......
> View attachment 537829
> 
> The very first tomato I have ever grown.
> Its only about 5mm but as Mo and Welshie will tell you, size doesn't matter.


Is that some Swallow Capistrano on the lower leaf?


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can we put a few from the nearby prison on some other vessels there. Help prevent overcrowding.
> 
> Or use on of those and empty the prison. Offshore in a Force Ten, they'd be glad to get back on Terra firma.



IIRC there used to be a Prison vessel moored off Portland ( Dorset) 

My friend in Weymouth informs me that there are several cruise ships moored up in the distance waiting for a resurgence in the Cruise industry. Hurn Airport is also chokker with 'planes parked up all over the shop.

As an aside, a company I worked for used to do a bit of electrical type work on a research vessel permanently moored of Portland. There was a decommissioned navy vessel nearby and occasionally a unmarked van would pull up and a short while later would come the sound of sporadic gunfire 🤔


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> IIRC there used to be a Prison vessel moored off Portland ( Dorset)
> 
> My friend in Weymouth informs me that there are several cruise ships moored up in the distance waiting for a resurgence in the Cruise industry. Hurn Airport is also chokker with 'planes parked up all over the shop.
> 
> ...


Royal Marines, SBS on extreme paintballing?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Just looked it up myself Island Bakery.


Thanks, I’ll look out for them. To be honest though I’d misunderstood your post, I thought you were saying that the bacon was available in supermarkets. My question was about the bacon brand. But I guess that’s only available locally then.


----------



## 12boy (25 Jul 2020)

I must be a human garbage disposal. I enjoy eating pretty much anything that is unprocessed, although my gluttony is tempered by my need to avoid sugars, carbs and salt. In the later summer I would pause in the garden on the way to my bike sheds to chow down on tomatoes pulled from the vine. I might add a cuke or two and a handful of raspberries. Fresh produce is so much tastier than grocery store stuff. At the moment the tomatoes are just turning red, but there are yellow and green squash, Bush beans and soon pole beans, cuke,s lettuc and Swiss chard. A little later there will be carrots and shallots. Used to have peppers and eggplants but they have never done well enough to be worth the bother. The past couple of springs have seen April snows that prevented getting a lot of apples or wild plums. The plums are small with little meat, but one year I must have made 2 dozen 8oz jars of jam. Like wild strawberries, the wild plums have a much more intensive taste than the larger and fleshier domestic ones. Food is good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Royal Marines, SBS on extreme paintballing?


😉


----------



## pawl (25 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> A lot of the supermarket tomatoes are commercially grown using the hydroponic system. Particularly in the Netherlands. Basically grown in water. The roots never see any soil or the plants sunlight.
> All the nutrients are added to the water for the growth.
> Home grown are very sweet and juicy. They are like Mediterranean grown varieties.
> The science is that because the plants dry out a little in between watering, the sugars in the fruits intensify, then when the plants are watered, more sugars are produced and the cycle continues.






I came across those large tomatoes when I was on holiday in Portugal.Think they ars called beef tomatoes Really like them.


----------



## pawl (25 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When I were nowt burra lad.......on our picnics we would always have whole tomatoes. We would just chomp into them. A bit of salt** on.
> Can't imagine doing that with 'modern' tomatoes.
> ** for some strange reason I recall my Dad having a sprinkle of sugar on his tomato.





My dad used to dip radishes in salt and like your dad tomatoes he would sprinkle with sugar I will have to try that.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 537854
> 
> 
> Photo taken with an old iPhone 6s
> ...



You must have caught a rare few minutes of dry weather!

We have just arrived not far from there (near Bransgrove, New Forest), rained all the way here, still pouring down! No bike riding today !


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> You must have caught a rare slice of
> 
> 
> You must have caught a rare few minutes of dry weather!
> ...



Yes, I took the photo yesterday, it's peeing down in Poole as well at the moment. 
I'd recommend a trip to Ringwood Brewery, the brewery tour is regarded as one of the best in the country. 🍺🍺
Some lovely trails around the New Forest, I have memories of getting lost there while on a navigation / map reading course 😁


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that some Swallow Capistrano on the lower leaf?


You will have to give me a clue on that


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, I took the photo yesterday, it's peeing down in Poole as well at the moment.
> I'd recommend a trip to Ringwood Brewery, the brewery tour is regarded as one of the best in the country. 🍺🍺
> Some lovely trails around the New Forest, I have *memories of getting lost there while on a navigation / map reading course* 😁



I shan't mention that to Mrs @BoldonLad, she does not trust my navigation skills at the best of times


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> They are all the cruise ships laid up due to the virus
> allure of the sea
> aurora
> empress of the sea
> arcadia



One of the engineering firms I worked for had several customers that were on the Isle Of Wight and sometimes I would be delivering/ collecting on the island, I remember that sometimes when I was driving through Southampton to the ferry there would be the cruise ships moored up on my right, they reminded me of floating blocks of flats.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> One of the engineering firms I worked for had several customers that were on the Isle Of Wight, I remember that sometimes when I was driving through Southampton to the ferry there wold be the cruise ships moored up on my right, they reminded me of floating blocks of flats.



Mrs Tenkay said the same, she was visiting IKEA in Southampton and thought " those flats weren't there last time we came" 😅
There's a wonderful pub called the " Dancing Man" close to the Ferry terminal and a short walk from IKEA, well worth a visit ( the pub that is, not IKEA)


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkay said the same, she was visiting IKEA in Southampton and thought " those flats weren't there last time we came" 😅
> There's a wonderful pub called the " Dancing Man" close to the Ferry terminal and a short walk from IKEA, well worth a visit ( the pub that is, not IKEA)


My parents had a pub 1/2 a mile way from the Dancing Man


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My parents had a pub 1/2 a mile way from the Dancing Man


Must resist, must resist...


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Must resist, must resist...


Go on.....you know you want to.....


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Go on.....you know you want to.....


Way too late now, the moment has gone.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2020)

Night all


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night all


Sithi


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Jul 2020)

Night night everyone 😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

It's stopped raining ☔ time to put the coffee on and gird my loins for an early run.
Lunch with daughter and granddaughter today followed by some nut checking and maintenance to the Brommie fleet.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃🚶‍♀️🏊‍♂️🚴‍♀️


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## FrankCrank (26 Jul 2020)

Morning all. Just had a tin of mackerel in tommy sauce, heaped on a couple of slices of toast, washed down with a cuppa. Reckon I've enough energy now to press the buttons on the TV remote


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Morning all. Just had a tin of mackerel in tommy sauce........


 I wish this hadn't been the first thing I read this morning. I like mackerel but tinned in tomato sauce


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2020)

Good morning to one and all.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks. It looks as though a half decent day has dawned, 12C, no wind and blue sky. Out on the bike at 8.00 so hopefully that will remain the case.

No.1 and No.3 sons plus partners home for a birthday tea for the oldest. He doesn't seem too chuffed over being 34.

No.2 son is not allowed to come as we have not been risk assessed - you'll recall No.2 son has Supported Living in the Community. The parent of another client at the house complained allowing my lad home was a threat to her son's health. This happened three weeks ago an hour before he was due home for my birthday.

We understand the point of view but this has opened the biggest can of worms you can imagine. The organisation which provides the care state a risk assessment is required. We are not arguing with this but have asked if they intend to produce a single blanket risk assessment and provide guidelines or does each individual outing to wherever have to be assessed. Will every Rovers home game need an RA? Hmmmmm.....

Huge can of worms raising major questions in the long-term.

Anyway. Congratulations to @Dave7 on the birth of his first tomato. Have you named him/her?


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I wish this hadn't been the first thing I read this morning. I like mackerel but tinned in tomato sauce


Yes, 2nd thing I read. Can't get my around that combination.
I can smell it from here and it really isn't nice.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning folks. It looks as though a half decent day has dawned, 12C, no wind and blue sky. Out on the bike at 8.00 so hopefully that will remain the case.
> 
> No.1 and No.3 sons plus partners home for a birthday tea for the oldest. He doesn't seem too chuffed over being 34.
> 
> ...


Ooooh..... I never thought about a name.
Now you have given me an interesting conunderunderum type thingy.
I will discuss it with MrsD and let you know.
I suppose Little Tom is too obvious?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ooooh..... I never thought about a name.
> Now you have given me an interesting conunderunderum type thingy.
> I will discuss it with MrsD and let you know.
> I suppose Little Tom is too obvious?




Tom is a good name. 

Or Tommie

Or tomo


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

Morning all.
Overcast here but no rain forecast.
No idea what we are doing as MrsD is still in the land of Nod.
Last day of the footy season with lots to be decided and much of it on tv this afternoon.
I have some ribeye steaks in the freezer so must get them out to defrost......tomorrow is our 52nd.... amazing. Cant remember yesterday but clearly recall much of 52+years ago.
Daily report......get used to this.... baby tomato is growing by the day and looking gooooood


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Tom is a good name.
> 
> Or Tommie
> 
> Or tomo


But what if its a little girl tomato 
How do I know? (enter el Classic)


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But what if its a little girl tomato
> How do I know? (enter el Classic)


Tomatina


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Tomatina


I have a feeling this is not being taken seriously


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2020)

Morning. Not long back a short and gentle bimble. Supposed to be rain later this morning anyway.

Not sure we should name Dave's tomato. We are really going to struggle when he has more!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But what if its a little girl tomato
> How do I know? (enter el Classic)




It works for both.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But what if its a little girl tomato
> How do I know? (enter el Classic)


Or call it T. That works as well.


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Or call it T. That works as well.



If he has a few it could be T, T1, T2,T3 etc.

Anyways sorry for being late today guys as I forgot to clock in, just een out in the garage and second coated 30 yards or so of skirting board that is going back in as soon as it dries.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> If he has a few it could be T, T1, T2,T3 etc.


Ah.....yes. Bit like our love of bikes being N+1, Dave's tomatoes can be T + 1, 2, 3, 4, etc


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

There is no such thing as "male" and "female" *tomatoes*. Each *tomato* blossom *has* both "sexual" parts included. With *tomatoes*, these blossoms *are* also self-fertile, so a second *tomato* plant is not usually required to produce viable seeds for the next generation, at least for Heirloom plant strains.8 Feb 2018

Oooohhh looks like I can choose .
Mo........I promise, I may mention T2 if it hapoens but that will be it......you can relax knowing you will not be bombarded with T3,4,5 etc.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, 2nd thing I read. Can't get my around that combination.
> I can smell it from here and it really isn't nice.


I can smell it too, and my taste buds are jangling. Excellent snack.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jul 2020)

Morning all, 
My knees are still sore from the kickabout the other evening. No riding today. 
Sardines on toast for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2020)

Morning all (including Dave's transgender tomato) 

Beach walk with doggie this morning, then a stroll down to the village for Sunday lunch at the Aggi. We'll drop in at the White Lion on the way back to meet the new landlord.
I do hope he is going to do a good job, as it's my local, and he's got a hard act to follow.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all,
> My knees are still sore from the kickabout the other evening. No riding today.
> Sardines on toast for breakfast this morning.


Now sardines in tomato sauce....a big yes.
But mackerel . It just doesn't go.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2020)




----------



## GM (26 Jul 2020)

Morning all....Had a day off from the internet yesterday, makes a nice change sometimes. Just catching up now on the last 14 pages, that'll teach me to have a day off!....Out this morning to meet up for a coffee with friends of ours who are moving back from the Peak District, I think they got fed up with the spectacular views, fresh air and the lovely walks!


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2020)

I see monkers@ had gone AWOL again


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2020)

There were loads of bunnies outside in the field this morning. If ever we are sent back to the stone age because of some virus or bomb, we will be ok. We can have bunny casserole, bunny stew, bunny and chips, bunny in a basket.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jul 2020)

Morning all, windy and grey today.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There were loads of bunnies outside in the field this morning. If ever we are sent back to the stone age because of some virus or bomb, we will be ok. We can have bunny casserole, bunny stew, bunny and chips, bunny in a basket.


And who will skin and gut them ??


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There were loads of bunnies outside in the field this morning. If ever we are sent back to the stone age because of some virus or bomb, we will be ok. We can have bunny casserole, bunny stew, bunny and chips, bunny in a basket.



If it's a Bomb then you could also have Fission Chips


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> If it's a Bomb then you could also have Fission Chips


And if its a Hydrogen Bomb you could try that trendy " Fusion Cuisine" I've been reading about... 
Sorry, I'll get my coat, its the lead lined one.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And who will skin and gut them ??




Mr WD of course. I don't mind shooting them, but he has to do the rest


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD of course. I don't mind shooting them, but he has to do the rest


I have childhood memories of seeing them lying skinned ready to cook. I love bunnies so not sure I could eat them now  I even caught a baby one and kept it as a pet for years. It got quite tame and used to come in the house.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2020)

Rain is nearly here I think!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Rain is nearly here I think!
> View attachment 537987




Yuck


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Yuck


Supposed to pass over in a couple of hours though and be better later. We shall see. I'm not that fond of our local walks at the weekend anyway so a wee bit of rain might keep the grockles away


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ooooh..... I never thought about a name.
> Now you have given me an interesting conunderunderum type thingy.
> I will discuss it with MrsD and let you know.
> I suppose Little Tom is too obvious?


Well "Big Tom" has already been taken. Besides, I want to know how big your chilly is.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2020)

Put new tyres and tubes on Mini D's BMX, ready for a summer of fun and Bikeability in the new school year. You all know my opinion of Bikenoability, but it's school syllabus so I'll have to deprogramme her and train her properly afterwards.

Debating a ride, but forecast looks dicey. There was a tornado less than 10 miles away yesterday!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well "Big Tom" has already been taken. Besides, I want to know how big your chilly is.


My willy sorry, chilly is too small to photograph as yet.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jul 2020)

Good morning mateys. I did my good deed yesterday by saving a hedgehog from a horrible death of starvation and thirst. Let me explain. I noticed that Molly was standing over the kitchen drain in her hunting pose so I went and had a look. At the bottom of the drain was that little hedgehog who had fallen down it because the cover was loose and obviously couldn't get back up again. So I rescued it, fed it with cat food and gave him a drink. I also secured the drain cover . When I got up this morning, I am pleased to say that the poor little thing had gone and assume he is safe and free to roam gardens again.
If it wasn't for Molly's hunting instinct, I would never had noticed it or probably too late. Well done Molly.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

It has gone quite cold here. My phone tells me its 18° but its nearer to 12° now. Had to close the conservatory door.
Tomorrow is supposed to be thunder and lightning


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But what if its a little girl tomato
> How do I know? (enter el Classic)


It might even be both, or neither.






https://nypost.com/2019/06/19/this-tomato-is-the-first-sexually-fluid-plant/


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jul 2020)

Started of rainy but sun is out with possibly showers later I will probably have to get out and cut the front grass. The back can wait.
Time to try the potatoes as well. Games Day would have been last Thursday which is the traditional time here for starting on the tatties. This year it would have been midge hell. 
Games Day now is only a shadow of it's former self and has been overtaken by greed and newcomers with no regard for tradition. In the past everything shut down for the day, apart from the pubs of course, tho' one had a beer tent on the field. The whole town was there. Nowadays nothing shuts. There used to be a special ferry came from Oban for the day but that has also gone.
Does remind me of the official opening of the distillery in 1972 when we hired the KG5 to take guests from Oban. Rumour has it that she steered her own way back to Oban after the event and lay alongside the pier waiting on the stevedores to tie her up.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Put new tyres and tubes on Mini D's BMX, ready for a summer of fun and Bikeability in the new school year. You all know my opinion of Bikenoability, but it's school syllabus so I'll have to deprogramme her and train her properly afterwards.
> 
> Debating a ride, but forecast looks dicey. There was a tornado less than 10 miles away yesterday!


Where's it now though.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There were loads of bunnies outside in the field this morning. If ever we are sent back to the stone age because of some virus or bomb, we will be ok. We can have bunny casserole, bunny stew, bunny and chips, bunny in a basket.


Yes but it will be all bunnie and no veg. They eat everything. We have virtually none here now all been eaten by predators.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where's it now though.


It's up @PeteXXX's end, so it's probably been stolen by now.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Yes but it will be all bunnie and no veg. They eat everything. We have virtually none here now all been eaten by predators.




We have some green beans and new potatoes that they didn't eat.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> It's up @PeteXXX's end, so it's probably been stolen by now.


The tornado or the bike? 🌪 

There's two kinds of blow around the Eastern Townships.. Ganga, and Doris from No 69


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

@PaulSB
Do you treat your tomatoes with any protection type spray or only if they get a blight.
I am putting them out during the day then bringing them in at night but the leaves are geting some holes.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And who will skin and gut them ??


I will.
No problems paunching a rabbit.
I do enjoy a rabbit stew.


----------



## 12boy (26 Jul 2020)

I would name the tomato "lunch". The second, "brunch" and the third "munch". As I've read, it's silly to name non-sentient things because it pisses them off. Since you don't have our cookie brands, my sister naming her fig tree "Newton" is probably a little obscure. I've had a project of removing 20 year old roses with the mosaic virus from a patch of garden about 10 x 5 feet, which requires digging down a couple of feet in heavy clay/rocky soil to get the roots. My window is a couple of hours in the morning because once it gets over 33C I get exhausted fairly quickly. Then I am too tired to do my 20 on the bike. Being old and frail is a pain in the patoot. Oh well, in a month or so the temps will drop and we will have the best time of the year here in the Rocky Mountain West. Hope to have this done well before then so I can enjoy the beautiful golden days.​


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Yes but it will be all bunnie and no veg. They eat everything. *We have virtually none here now all been eaten by predators.*


Veg or bunnies?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> It's up @PeteXXX's end, so it's probably been stolen by now.


That'll be painful. And one eck of a case of wind to boot.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2020)

First Sunday pub lunch at our local since March 15th. 
MrsD was beside herself with excitement.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jul 2020)

After lunchtime rain, the afternoon turned out not bad


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> After lunchtime rain, the afternoon turned out not bad
> View attachment 538142


I know I am biased, but most of Scotland is just so beautiful!


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I know I am biased, but most of Scotland is just so beautiful!


And Devon.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> And Devon.


I only skirted through bits of Devon when holidaying in Cornwall. Yes, lovely area too.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I know I am biased, but most of Scotland is just so beautiful!


Does that include the midges ??


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> First Sunday pub lunch at our local since March 15th. MrsD was beside herself with excitement.
> 
> View attachment 538132


There's one hell of a bend in that fork.





Uri Gellor the new landlord?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Does that include the midges ??


What's wrong with them. They've not bothered me, I've not bothered them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> And Devon.


And Dorset😉


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I know I am biased, but most of Scotland is just so beautiful!


And Hampshire ain't, but it is always greener on the other side of the hill or council estate, maybe I just don't appreciate what is on my door step.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2020)

Ahem. Don't you lot forget Powys. A gloriously beautiful county even when it rains.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> And Hampshire ain't, but it is always greener on the other side of the hill or council estate, maybe I just don't appreciate what is on my door step.


You'll have gone to the other side of the hill to check at sometime.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with them. They've not bothered me, I've not bothered them.


When was your last holiday in Scotland?
And what month ?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ahem. Don't you lot forget Powys. A gloriously beautiful county even when it rains.


Indeed it is.
Lots of wonderful holidays around Snowdonia.
Lots of rain but plenty of good memories.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When was your last holiday in Scotland?
> And what month ?


2018, June & July.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Veg or bunnies?


No bunnies but lots of cabbage. I did notice the ambiguity after I posted it but too lazy to sort it.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2020)

I see Olivia De Haviland has passed away. She was only 104.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I see Olivia De Haviland has passed away. She was only 104.


I didn’t even know she was still alive! Some age to reach.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> 2018, June & July.


Where abouts ?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where abouts ?


East of Fort William, up a little hill.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> East of Fort William, up a little hill.


@Mo1959 is that midge country?
Is it midge season?


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2020)

I give up I really do, went into the lounge and the floor is all wet and the ceiling is still leaking, the other day I removed the water container as they said they had fixed the leak, but lucky for me the plastic sheets was still down so the carpets are OK.....so we have to start all over again.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I give up I really do, went into the lounge and the floor is all wet and the ceiling is still leaking, the other day I removed the water container as they said they had fixed the leak, but lucky for me the plastic sheets was still down so the carpets are OK.....so we have to start all over again.


Maybe this is the building drying out. 
Had they replaced your ceiling?


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Maybe this is the building drying out.
> Had they replaced your ceiling?


No they were going to do the ceiling next Wednesday. i have spoken to her up stairs and she had a shower first thing this morning so it can't be that so it has to be kitchen sink or toilet  I hope it is not the latter


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with them. They've not bothered me, I've not bothered them.


Can’t decide whether you’re just having us on or whether you are genuinely one of the few people in the world immune to them.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Can’t decide whether you’re just having us on or whether you are genuinely one of the few people in the world immune to them.


Never had any problems with them, midges, even down here.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2020)




----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> No they were going to do the ceiling next Wednesday. i have spoken to her up stairs and she had a shower first thing this morning so it can't be that so it has to be kitchen sink or toilet  I hope it is not the latter


Hopefully neither of those. Waste water isn't very healthy.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 is that midge country?
> Is it midge season?


Yep. They’re out and about now. Not so bad on a day like today when the breeze helps keep them away.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I give up I really do, went into the lounge and the floor is all wet and the ceiling is still leaking, the other day I removed the water container as they said they had fixed the leak, but lucky for me the plastic sheets was still down so the carpets are OK.....so we have to start all over again.


I had something similar and part of our hall ceiling came down and a bedroom ceiling badly damaged which had to be removed. Owner of flat upstairs was off in a care home and heavy rain with a blocked conductor pipe for sink and rainwater. Water came up and filled the sink which overflowed in the middle of the night. Fortunately the spare bedroom was the one damaged. Took weeks to dry out with dehumidifiers.
The insurance for upstairs refused to pay and our own did cover it but they kept the excess which upstairs insurance allegedly refused to reimburse.


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn’t even know she was still alive! Some age to reach.



Twice as old as Drago or thereabouts.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Twice as old as Drago or thereabouts.


Not as old as his y fronts though.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2020)

Early night tonight.....off to the great metropolis of Barnstaple tomorrow morning.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Early night tonight.....off to the great metropolis of Barnstaple tomorrow morning.


Sithi


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jul 2020)

Morning all


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2020)

Morning. Thought I might have grabbed an hour before the rain came on, but the forecast is now saying it's due at 6 rather than the 8 it was quoting last night. Not sure it's worth bothering.


----------



## screenman (27 Jul 2020)

Good morning to you all, a few dents repair will keep me a happy bunny today, have fun.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

A damp couple of days but the air is feeling much fresher and the lavender smells wonderful. 
Not a lot planned apart from giving the Brommie fleet a once over following my mechanical on Friday. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏊☔


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2020)

Got a short one in before it gets too heavy. Just 13 miles. Looks like rain most of the day here.


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2020)

Like Jesus after sleeping off a 3 day hangover, I have risen!


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2020)

Morning folks


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2020)

Morning all, rudely awoken by the binmen at 6am this morning. The recycling binmen have just come down the road.
It's raining as forecast so I will have a damp walk with the dog soon. 
A domestics day beckons.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, rudely awoken by the binmen at 6am this morning. The recycling binmen have just come down the road.
> It's raining as forecast so I will have a damp walk with the dog soon.
> A domestics day beckons.


They're early down there! Lucky if ours are here any earlier than between 10 and 11.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2020)

Good Morning. Damp, dark and yucky here today. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Blimey, we had some rain in the early morning. It woke me up at about 4am.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

Very wet here and due to get more wetererer as the day goes on. Thunder and lightning now forecast for 1400.
As mentioned.....today is our 52nd anniversary. Now be honest, I don't look old enough do I .
Ribeye steak, chips etc for our meal. We tend to enjoy such meals at home as we will both have a drink and I quite enjoy cooking it. (Thats the meal I cook, not the drink Classic )
Maybe cheese and crackers to finish.
Have a good, if soggy day everyone.
BTW......has anyone not got rain ???


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Very wet here and due to get more wetererer as the day goes on. Thunder and lightning now forecast for 1400.
> As mentioned.....today is our 52nd anniversary. Now be honest, I don't look old enough do I .
> Ribeye steak, chips etc for our meal. We tend to enjoy such meals at home as we will both have a drink and I quite enjoy cooking it.
> Maybe cheese and crackers to finish.
> ...


Happy anniversary. 

Nope, I think it's pretty widespread today.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Very wet here and due to get more wetererer as the day goes on. Thunder and lightning now forecast for 1400.
> As mentioned.....today is our 52nd anniversary. Now be honest, I don't look old enough do I .
> Ribeye steak, chips etc for our meal. We tend to enjoy such meals at home as we will both have a drink and I quite enjoy cooking it. (Thats the meal I cook, not the drink Classic )
> Maybe cheese and crackers to finish.
> ...




Many congratulations to you and Mrs D.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Very wet here and due to get more wetererer as the day goes on. Thunder and lightning now forecast for 1400.
> As mentioned.....today is our 52nd anniversary. Now be honest, I don't look old enough do I .
> Ribeye steak, chips etc for our meal. We tend to enjoy such meals at home as we will both have a drink and I quite enjoy cooking it. (Thats the meal I cook, not the drink Classic )
> Maybe cheese and crackers to finish.
> ...




Not raining yet, but give it 5 minutes.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Not raining yet, but give it 5 minutes.


It should really be there according to this. Lol


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Very wet here and due to get more wetererer as the day goes on. Thunder and lightning now forecast for 1400.
> As mentioned.....today is our 52nd anniversary. Now be honest, I don't look old enough do I .
> Ribeye steak, chips etc for our meal. We tend to enjoy such meals at home as we will both have a drink and I quite enjoy cooking it. (Thats the meal I cook, not the drink Classic )
> Maybe cheese and crackers to finish.
> ...



Happy anniversary.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2020)

I didn't need 5 minutes after all. . I now need to turn the lights on as well as its gone so dark.


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2020)

We're under that lot somewhere.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2020)

Good morning. It's heaving down here and has been since 5.00am. went to bed at 9.00 last night and didn't wake properly till 7.20! 

@Dave7 many congratulations to you both. 52 years is a very long marriage and I'm sure we all understand how this means real work and commitment. 🥂

As for your tomatoes? Important stuff now. If you can post a picture it would help. Are these small spots with a brown centre where the leaf looks papery? The outer edge of the spot might be black or purple.

No I don't use any chemicals. Our garden and allotment are 100% organic apart from using Tomorite plant feed.........I can't be arsed with all the mumbo jumbo about making one's own fertiliser out of rotting vegetable mater, trod by virgins and filtered through satin stockings. 

I shall do some household admin and a jigsaw today. Might start looking for a new winter bike........this will mean checking the value of our savings for the first time since Covid-19 struck.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2020)

Congratulations @Dave7 
Do you reckon she's a stayer?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jul 2020)

Morning all, it will come as no surprise to hear it’s raining here too.
Congratulations Mr and Mrs Dave7 !


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Congratulations @Dave7
> Do you reckon she's a stayer?


Well she keeps asking me to leave but insists she has the house and bank account.
She says she will let me keep my bike and golf clubs though.
I reckon I am stuck with her


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's heaving down here and has been since 5.00am. went to bed at 9.00 last night and didn't wake properly till 7.20!
> 
> @Dave7 many congratulations to you both. 52 years is a very long marriage and I'm sure we all understand how this means real work and commitment. 🥂
> 
> As for your tomatoes? Important stuff now. If you can post a picture it would help. Are these small spots with a brown centre where the leaf looks papery? The outer edge of the spot might be black or purple.


I have no idea what cherry tomato plant leaves should look like.
These look wrinkly to me......should they be??
They are all green and TBH only one of the leaves looks as though it has a problem (see photo).





Should I remove that leaf ??


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have no idea what cherry tomato plant leaves should look like.
> These look wrinkly to me......should they be??
> They are all green and TBH only one of the leaves looks as though it has a problem (see photo).
> View attachment 538277
> ...


This is a very healthy tomato plant, don't remove the leaf it's doing no harm.

Two possibilities for this damage; something has had a bit of a nibble or, more likely I think, at some point the leaf has been knocked or slightly crushed damaging these areas which have died off.

If you think about how the plants were displayed on wheeled trolleys and realise they were packed on these trolleys at the nursery, transported to a distribution hub, loaded out for delivery etc. you can see how the potential for a small bit of damage arises.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> This is a very healthy tomato plant, don't remove the leaf it's doing no harm.
> 
> Two possibilities for this damage; something has had a bit of a nibble or, more likely I think, at some point the leaf has been knocked or slightly crushed damaging these areas which have died off.
> 
> ...


Again I thank you. Very reassuring.
I am shortly going to put them out and water them


----------



## GM (27 Jul 2020)

Morning all... Late start for me, still having breakfast . A wet one here as well for most of the day I think. We've got our daughter staying with us for a few days this week, which is always nice. Another bike to tinkle with! 🌈


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Very wet here and due to get more wetererer as the day goes on. Thunder and lightning now forecast for 1400.
> As mentioned.....today is our 52nd anniversary. Now be honest, I don't look old enough do I .
> Ribeye steak, chips etc for our meal. We tend to enjoy such meals at home as we will both have a drink and I quite enjoy cooking it. (Thats the meal I cook, not the drink Classic )
> Maybe cheese and crackers to finish.
> ...


And this was at No. Two in the charts 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ck3gGKtRBN0

623 Months, 2 Weeks, 1 Day, 23 Hours, 53 Minutes and 19 Seconds ago.

As for crackers, I wouldn't say that.

Enjoy the day

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Again I thank you. Very reassuring.
> I am shortly going to put them out and water them


Why not just leave them out in the rain for a while.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not just leave them out in the rain for a while.


I used to think that but apparently it doesnt get to the roots. You have to water plants properly.
I am happy to be corrected though.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> And this was at No. Two in the charts
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ck3gGKtRBN0
> 
> ...



Mony Mony was number 1. Still a great song.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jul 2020)

Weather forecasts here remind me of the pub sign "Free Beer Tomorrow " except that sunshine or at least dry weather is forecast tomorrow or mebbe the day after or even the day after that perhaps.
Yesterday afternoon was actually sunny but I was knackered after cutting the front grass which was too long and dampish and besides on a sunny Sunday afternoon I did not fancy risking my life dodging the tourists on the single track roads. Even the " New Road ", all 3 miles of it would be dodgy with 60 or 70 mph traffic both ways and a blind summit. On 2 wheels it is tolerable but on 3 possibly not. 
A lot of people are already saying " roll on the winter " even tho' we have other problems then.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

Number 1 the day we got married.
Billy Idol did a good version of it years later but for obvious reasons this is my favourite.

View: https://youtu.be/u932L5z7aBg


----------



## GM (27 Jul 2020)

This was No 1 when we got married, how appropriate!


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jul 2020)

Phoned my repair agents “we are having a lot of phone calls today can you please email us your complaint @........
I did, thank you for your email we will get back to you in two working days..............


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Phoned my repair agents “we are having a lot of phone calls today can you please email us your complaint @........
> I did, thank you for your email we will get back to you in two working days..............
> View attachment 538297


Consider contacting your local environmental health department.

Waste water is a health hazard, be it sink or shower water.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Phoned my repair agents “we are having a lot of phone calls today can you please email us your complaint @........
> I did, thank you for your email we will get back to you in two working days..............
> View attachment 538297


I had an online row with Dyson which lasted a week. I was trying to buy a vacuum @£550. Their service was sooooo bad.
It came to a head when (you couldn't make this up).......they emailed me to ask for my email address .
After a week of this I cancelled. I can get it from Argos at the same price.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

I have an announcement to make.
I did promise this.........
We are having another baby.
Tomato that is.
As promised I won't annoy you with any more such announcements. I just needed to share my joy once more


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2020)

I've just planted 4 rows of spring onions, 1 row of radishes, 1 row of lettuces and 2 rows of carrots all in one of my raised beds.
The runner beans, in the other bed, are quite prolific; dunno what to do with them all, but I'll certainly plant fewer next year.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've just planted 4 rows of spring onions, 1 row of radishes, 1 row of lettuces and 2 rows of carrots all in one of my raised beds.
> The runner beans, in the other bed, are quite prolific; dunno what to do with them all, but I'll certainly plant fewer next year.


Bearing in mind I know less than nothing about the subject.....is it not late for planting that sort of stuff ?


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bearing in mind I know less than nothing about the subject.....is it not late for planting that sort of stuff ?


Nope.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nope.


Well I deduced that or you wouldn't be doing it.
When will they all be ready ?


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I had an online row with Dyson which lasted a week. I was trying to buy a vacuum @£550. Their service was sooooo bad.
> It came to a head when (you couldn't make this up).......they emailed me to ask for my email address .
> After a week of this I cancelled. I can get it from Argos at the same price.


DVLA consistently had my address wrong on my driving license and refused to correct it. They eventually sent me a letter saying they could not change it to the correct address with enclosed a driving license with the correct address.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2020)

We had enough green beans and new potatoes yesterday to go with the lamb that we had.

I have just spent an hour sorting my Amazon wish lists out. 1 for books. 1 for fabric. 1 for crafting tools etc. Looks very tidy now and I can actually find things now.

Now, what's next.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2020)

Today I have cleaned my and Mrs P's walking boots.........it is still raining. I must try to think of something useful for the afternoon...........😴😴😴


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Number 1 the day we got married.
> Billy Idol did a good version of it years later but for obvious reasons this is my favourite.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/u932L5z7aBg



This is one of my all time songs........good choice.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I used to think that but apparently it doesnt get to the roots. You have to water plants properly.
> I am happy to be corrected though.


You're correct.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Today I have cleaned my and Mrs P's walking boots.........it is still raining. *I must try to think of something useful for the afternoon*...........😴😴😴



Why useful? Wouldn't enjoyable, do?


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Today I have cleaned my and Mrs P's walking boots.........it is still raining. I must try to think of something useful for the afternoon...........😴😴😴


That'll be theft of Yorkshire earth and transporting it over the border!


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> This was No 1 when we got married, how appropriate!



This was No.1 when I got hitched.


View: https://youtu.be/RZ2oXzrnti4


----------



## 12boy (27 Jul 2020)

Your rain for just an hour is more than we've had here for a month. Envy envy. 33C today with more to come. I think digging up roses till it gets too hot will replace a ride today. However, there's lots of other fun to be had...repacking the beatings on my sheepherders wagon comes to mind and maybe giving the ancient pooch a bath. She snivels and whines but when we're done she gambols and runs like the pup of yore.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> Your rain for just an hour is more than we've had here for a month. Envy envy. 33C today with more to come. I think digging up roses till it gets too hot will replace a ride today. However, there's lots of other fun to be had...repacking the beatings on my sheepherders wagon comes to mind and maybe giving the ancient pooch a bath. She snivels and whines but when we're done she gambols and runs like the pup of yore.


Bouncing here just now! Don’t know if the pic really shows how heavy it is.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> That'll be theft of Yorkshire earth and transporting it over the border!


Hanging offence ??


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hanging offence ??


He can walk the ancient Border of Yorkshire saying he's sorry.


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2020)

I've done the housework this morning, and I've just spent ten minutes on the phone with the car insurance people and saved myself 6 quid a month on my insuance.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I've done the housework this morning, and I've just spent ten minutes on the phone with the car insurance people and saved myself 6 quid a month on my insuance.



£72 earned in 10 minutes £432/hr who do you think you are? A Politician?  well done


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> That'll be theft of Yorkshire earth and transporting it over the border!


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I used to think that but apparently it doesnt get to the roots. You have to water plants properly.
> I am happy to be corrected though.


 

Your correct especially where containers are concerned Hanging baskets are usually protected by walls etc plus the rain runs off the leaves on to the ground. 

Plants in open ground this is not so important as the roots tend to spread beyond the foliage cover. Hand watering needs to be a good soaking Just wetting the surface of the soil will not reach the deeper roots.If the need arises to hand water I tend to use a foliage feed.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> He can walk the ancient Border of Yorkshire saying he's sorry.


None of this north, south, east, west nonsense then.....


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Why useful? Wouldn't enjoyable, do?


Yeah, trouble is I start to feel a bit guilty doing bugger all for the day.

My OneDrive is showing a conflict, has done for weeks, think I'll look at that for a while.


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've just planted 4 rows of spring onions, 1 row of radishes, 1 row of lettuces and 2 rows of carrots all in one of my raised beds.
> The runner beans, in the other bed, are quite prolific; dunno what to do with them all, but I'll certainly plant fewer next year.



Deep freeze them Back in the day before freezers my mother used to salt them and store them in Kilna jars.


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've just planted 4 rows of spring onions, 1 row of radishes, 1 row of lettuces and 2 rows of carrots all in one of my raised beds.
> The runner beans, in the other bed, are quite prolific; dunno what to do with them all, but I'll certainly plant fewer next year.


 

You should be ok planting now.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> You should be ok planting now.


Salad stuff tends to grow quite quickly.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Deep freeze them Back in the day before freezers my mother used to salt them and store them in Kilna jars.


I call them kilner jars. I also freeze enough runner and broad beans to do for at least 6 months.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jul 2020)

Car loaded, bike included, up at 7am tomorrow and hoping to be on our way by 8 am , hoping to avoid heavy traffic at Birmingham at 10.30 and should be past Bristol well before 5 pm but , these days, with speed restrictions everywhere on M6 and M5, who knows? Planning to stop twice on the way , just after Birmingham and after Bristol for Molly's comfort break, and us too as we are taking one of the grandchildren with us. 
If all goes well with traffic ( and that's a big IF judging from past experience ), we should reach our destination, near Bideford before 5pm, 330 miles later.
Not looking forward to the drive but there is no other way. We can't even share the driving as my wife will not drive on the motorway and she hates driving anyway. 
Will be in touch from North Devon next time.


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I call them kilner jars. I also freeze enough runner and broad beans to do for at least 6 months.



I used to do the same.runner and dwarf beans, peas.I tried freezing strawberries on one occasion not great success as once thawed they turned to mush Still edible though


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2020)

Just looked out of the window it is absolutely hammering down.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Just looked out of the window it is absolutely hammering down.


I've just done the same......in my lounge....OK it's not hamming down it's more like a drip drip


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Will be in touch from North Devon next time.


Give us a wave across the bay.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well I deduced that or you wouldn't be doing it.
> When will they all be ready ?


Couple of months time, I should think.
@PaulSB is the expert I believe, he'll know better than me. I just stick 'em in the dirt and pull 'em when they're big enough.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> None of this north, south, east, west nonsense then.....


Aye, No South, unless you mean the southern West Riding.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Couple of months time, I should think.
> @PaulSB is the expert I believe, he'll know better than me. I just stick 'em in the dirt and pull 'em when they're big enough.


6 weeks I'd reckon but don't know about carrots........gave up on them years ago. I either got very small ones or the bloody root fly had the lot


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Car loaded, bike included, up at 7am tomorrow and hoping to be on our way by 8 am , hoping to avoid heavy traffic at Birmingham at 10.30 and should be past Bristol well before 5 pm but , these days, with speed restrictions everywhere on M6 and M5, who knows? Planning to stop twice on the way , just after Birmingham and after Bristol for Molly's comfort break, and us too as we are taking one of the grandchildren with us.
> If all goes well with traffic ( and that's a big IF judging from past experience ), we should reach our destination, near Bideford before 5pm, 330 miles later.
> Not looking forward to the drive but there is no other way. We can't even share the driving as my wife will not drive on the motorway and she hates driving anyway.
> Will be in touch from North Devon next time.


Check one.network for restrictions/roadworks, before and as you go.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jul 2020)

Well, that was a complete write off of a day, still raining now. Managed to get out for a 40 min walk about 4 o’clock, missed the worst of it but still pretty wet. 
Been reading about where we were walking yesterday, near Glencorse Old Kirk. It was built in 1699 and was a favourite spot for Robert Louis Stevenson....


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Well, that was a complete write off of a day, still raining now. Managed to get out for a 40 min walk about 4 o’clock, missed the worst of it but still pretty wet.
> Been reading about where we were walking yesterday, near Glencorse Old Kirk. It was built in 1699 and was a favourite spot for Robert Louis Stevenson....
> View attachment 538351


See, there's something to do, dance a reel when your about eighty.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 6 weeks I'd reckon but don't know about carrots........gave up on them years ago. I either got very small ones or the bloody root fly had the lot


I've only planted small carrots (Chantenay?) as the depth of soil precludes long 'uns.
Not had a fly problem possibly because I planted late in the season with the last lot.
My 2 Butternut squash plants look like they are going to produce several fruits and my Chillis are looking good.
This is the first year I've tried this gardening lark and it's been quite rewarding.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> See, there's something to do, dance a reel when your about eighty.


But I lame myself so easily these days, and I’m only 56


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> But I lame myself so easily these days, and I’m only 56


Eee ..... yam only a babby.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> But I lame myself so easily these days, and I’m only 56


Well, when you're "about eighty" dance a reel and let us know if you lame yerssen.

In the meantime, you can practice the reel.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2020)

So remember when you got a book token for your birthday? Toddled off to W H Smith to spend it? Biggles? Famous Five?

Yesterday No.1 son's birthday tea. No. 3 son turns up "Hi No.1 son, Happy Birthday" - "Thanks" - "What's your email? I'll send your present."

Email address provided and No.3 son emails No.1 sin a Wiggle voucher.........which he spent a bit later while he was here!!!!!!?

The modern world........I used to have a day out after my birthday. Catch the bus to town, browse round Smith's, bus home etc. Twas good.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So remember when you got a book token for your birthday? Toddled off to W H Smith to spend it? Biggles? Famous Five?
> 
> Yesterday No.1 son's birthday tea. No. 3 son turns up "Hi No.1 son, Happy Birthday" - "Thanks" - "What's your email? I'll send your present."
> 
> ...



Dinosaur


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So remember when you got a book token for your birthday? Toddled off to W H Smith to spend it? Biggles? Famous Five?
> 
> Yesterday No.1 son's birthday tea. No. 3 son turns up "Hi No.1 son, Happy Birthday" - "Thanks" - "What's your email? I'll send your present."
> 
> ...


What was the No.1 sin,
The e-mailing of the voucher.
The choice of retailer, or
The spending whilst there?


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So remember when you got a book token for your birthday? Toddled off to W H Smith to spend it? Biggles? Famous Five?
> 
> Yesterday No.1 son's birthday tea. No. 3 son turns up "Hi No.1 son, Happy Birthday" - "Thanks" - "What's your email? I'll send your present."
> 
> ...



To be serious, for a moment, not something I make a habit of, I understand your point.

One of my grandsons (age 10) is a very accomplished classical guitar player.

He lives approximately 300 miles away.

In the past, I would have bought him (say) a CD, or, a Voucher and posted it to him, or, had it delivered to him. 

Sending him a digital recording, attached to an Email does not have the same appeal, somehow.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What was the No.1 sin,
> The e-mailing of the voucher.
> The choice of retailer, or
> The spending whilst there?


Oh God! One friggin' letter and @classic33 is off and running


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2020)

If anyone has any tips please feel free......


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If anyone has any tips please feel free......
> View attachment 538389
> 
> 
> View attachment 538390


Start with the bottom right-hand corner.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If anyone has any tips please feel free......
> View attachment 538389
> 
> 
> View attachment 538390


Bin it and go down the pub. 

Night all


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Bin it and go down the pub.
> 
> Night all


Bit late for the pub now!

Sithi


----------



## screenman (28 Jul 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2020)

Morning. Was up earlier and fed the cat and attempted to go back to bed but I just lay there bored and not remotely tired so back up. 

It's going to be a 🌬🌬 day so don't fancy cycling so just walking for me today.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2020)

Well I've been awake for a couple of hours now. It's blowing a hoolie** but the skies are clear. I won't be cycling so may try allotmenting. First priority is to avoid the grip of the jigsaw.

** I wondered what a hoolie is? Found lots of suggestions. I love the one which suggests "hoolie" could derive from Orkney Scottish "hoolan strong wind."

I shall now attempt more sleep.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2020)

Coooeee all. A bit calmer here today bit a tad cool as well.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks, bright and breezy here this morning.


----------



## screenman (28 Jul 2020)

I have decided it is a day for long trousers, this must be October already. Big choice we need to make soon, do we go to Turkey or not in 6 weeks time, we are thinking not despite it losing us £1300.


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I have decided it is a day for long trousers, this must be October already. Big choice we need to make soon, do we go to Turkey or not in 6 weeks time, we are thinking not despite it losing us £1300.


We decided, early on, to forgo our Majorca holiday even if it meant losing the £2K+. 
As it turned out lock down started and we got every penny back.
My 2 pence worth........you cannot put a price on your health. I imagine BJ will have a blanket ban on by then and you will get your money back.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2020)

Morning all.
A bit late as I slept very well.
Showers forecast but its very windy (gusting).
Again I am not sure what the day will bring. Depends on what MtsD is like when she wakes......poor girl has been poorly the last few days.
The tomato plant is leaning to one side (maybe I didn't pot it straight) so I will put a stake in and tie it though I am worried I may damage it


----------



## screenman (28 Jul 2020)

Flight and hotel b


Dave7 said:


> We decided, early on, to forgo our Majorca holiday even if it meant losing the £2K+.
> As it turned out lock down started and we got every penny back.
> My 2 pence worth........you cannot put a price on your health. I imagine BJ will have a blanket ban on by then and you will get your money back.



Flight and hotel both paid for separately, so not as hopeful as if it had been a package, but as you say health far more important.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jul 2020)

Morning all, and a fine September morning it is too


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, and a fine September morning it is too



It don't feel like July thats for certain.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

I reaffixed the suspension block on my Brommie yesterday, fortunately I had a spare block that I was able to cannibalise for the required washer. Going around tweaking the fixings there were a couple of the mudguard stay retaining screws that had started to loosen.
A lesson well learned, the more you ride the more frequently you need to check these things. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏊🌞


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Flight and hotel b
> 
> 
> Flight and hotel both paid for separately, so not as hopeful as if it had been a package, but as you say health far more important.


Another thing to factor in is........ will you be able to get insurance?


----------



## Paulus (28 Jul 2020)

Morning all, 
Nice and bright outside. A few jobs to do today and then maybe a little ride out on the bike. My knees are still hurting a bit, but improving slowly. Must be an age thing .
Dog walking first and then the fortnightly sainsbugs order coming this afternoon. This will be the first delivery since March. 
Should the grass dry out sufficiently that will get a cut as well. 
Busy busy busy..


----------



## Paulus (28 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another thing to factor in is........ will you be able to get insurance?


Not if the Foreign office gives specific advice not to go to a certain area or country.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I have decided it is a day for long trousers, this must be October already. Big choice we need to make soon, do we go to Turkey or not in 6 weeks time, we are thinking not despite it losing us £1300.


Just chatting to a lady on my way back from my walk and she is booked for Croatia......can't remember if she said August or September, but she doesn't want to go so is hoping the company will cancel and she will get a refund, but if not, she will cancel. She doesn't feel it's worth the risk.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all,
> Nice and bright outside. A few jobs to do today and then maybe a little ride out on the bike. My knees are still hurting a bit, but improving slowly. Must be an age thing .
> Dog walking first and then the fortnightly sainsbugs order coming this afternoon. *This will be the first delivery since March.*
> Should the grass dry out sufficiently that will get a cut as well.
> Busy busy busy..


Haven't you been a bit peckish???


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2020)

Good day. The going back to sleep attempt has been successful though I did wake twice. No matter.

The hoolie is still blowing. It is blue and grey bins today. I need to lube my SPD pedals and cleats as the very irritating creak returned on Sunday. I'm so pleased to have an allotment to get me outside.

Re travel chat. We've decided we won't go on an aeroplane in the foreseeable future. Looked around for some holiday rentals in Northumberland last week. £500/week for a studio type apartment wasn't uncommon. We're going to wait in the hope/expectation prices will drop once initial demand is satisfied.

Thinking of a road trip through France next year. We have friends scattered around and might do Home >Pyrenees >Provence >Nice >Home.........we shall see.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Haven't you been a bit peckish???


Thankyou Classic.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Sunny with a stiff breeze here on the Gold Coast.
Sold a load of old cycle clothing, on FB, which is being picked up at lunchtime. 
Off for a doggie walk in a bit.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Jul 2020)

Good Morning All
Hope everyone is good.?
Been flitting in and out reading your comments,you lot always seem busy?
Two years retired now,not up to much,still out on the bike regularly.
Our holiday to greece in june was cancelled so maybe we might just have a week in cornwall, september or october when it's not so busy.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jul 2020)

Strong winds and rain is forecast which is not wrong. Temperature has now risen to 9C. 
Out at 0730 for shopping and a small queue but not raining. Unpredictable coop had a small amount of bread flour but no longlife milk. Topped up the diesel and had a look at the showers sweeping down Glen Forsa and over the Sound. On the way back the coop queue had risen to at least a dozen just after 0800 and slight rain starting. No shelter and that bit of Main Street is exposed to the south and slightly west.
Incomers cause annoyance by referring to the High St when it is in fact the Main Street and there is no High St. They also persist in calling the place a village when in the past before being reorganised there was a Town Council with a Provost and a Town Clerk as well as a magistrates Court. Ignorance will win in the end as old codgers like me die off.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. The going back to sleep attempt has been successful though I did wake twice. No matter.
> 
> The hoolie is still blowing. It is blue and grey bins today. I need to lube my SPD pedals and cleats as the very irritating creak returned on Sunday. I'm so pleased to have an allotment to get me outside.
> 
> ...



We have a Motorhome, so, seldom in the market for a holiday rental. 

But, £500/week, in peak season does not seem unusual to me.

Slightly different market, but, when we worked (sorry for language) we used to go quite regularly to Lake District for weekend in a B&B, it was typically £70/night EACH, and that was over 12 years ago! Holidays in Uk are not cheap.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jul 2020)

Another plumber is on his way


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2020)

Talking of flying........
When we came back from Majorca last year there was an announcement that we were not to eat nuts of any kind as there were people with allergy problems.
I (politely) asked how us eating nuts could affect anyone else.
She explained that it gets drawn into the aircon system and re- circulated.
So.......
When this virus malarkey kicked off we both said NO CHANCE......not until it well and truly gone. Imagine, if just one passenger had it without knowing


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> We have a Motorhome, so, seldom in the market for a holiday rental.
> 
> But, £500/week, in peak season does not seem unusual to me.
> 
> Slightly different market, but, when we worked (sorry for language) we used to go quite regularly to Lake District for weekend in a B&B, it was typically £70/night EACH, and that was over 12 years ago! Holidays in Uk are not cheap.


But £500 for a studio 
Imagine how much a 2 bed will be......if you can get one.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Good Morning All
> Hope everyone is good.?
> Been flitting in and out reading your comments,you lot always seem busy?
> Two years retired now,not up to much,still out on the bike regularly.
> Our holiday to greece in june was cancelled so maybe we might just have a week in cornwall, september or october when it's not so busy.


We're off to Cornwall for 3 weeks in September.
Taking the caravan and having a week each near Looe, Lands End and Padstow.
It's a good time of year to go there; weather's usually good and it's less busy with the kids back at school.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But £500 for a studio
> Imagine how much a 2 bed will be......if you can get one.


Going rate for a week in a 2 bed around here is £750 - £1000.
Tempted to rent ours out and go inland for several weeks in the high season.
I know someone who does this every year; takes their caravan on tour inland during the school holidays and makes around £7500 from their bungalow.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2020)

Our daughter (SiL really) has just finished converting his ex works van into a motor home.
I am well impressed. It has everything but a bog.
They use a bucket with a plastic beg in. We are past those days.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> We have a Motorhome, so, seldom in the market for a holiday rental.
> 
> But, £500/week, in peak season does not seem unusual to me.
> 
> Slightly different market, but, when we worked (sorry for language) we used to go quite regularly to Lake District for weekend in a B&B, it was typically £70/night EACH, and that was over 12 years ago! Holidays in Uk are not cheap.


Yes, I agree but this is out of peak season after the schools go back. Since we've retired we've got used to lower costs out of season and midweek. 

I don't complain as I see demand is going to be very high and also these businesses have got to haul themselves back out of the doldrums.

The example though was crazy, this was literally one room, bed, kitchen cupboard, microwave, sink!!! Made the mistake with one of those in London once.  Never again.

I think cost will drop in the autumn once demand is filled and those who can leave at a moment's notice will be tempted.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> We're off to Cornwall for 3 weeks in September.
> Taking the caravan and having a week each near Looe, Lands End and Padstow.
> It's a good time of year to go there; weather's usually good and it's less busy with the kids back at school.


Take your credit card if are going to park at Lands End 
And a plastic back for any tat you buy in the shops....... all stamped "made in China"


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Talking of flying........
> When we came back from Majorca last year there was an announcement that we were not to eat nuts of any kind as there were people with allergy problems.
> I (politely) asked how us eating nuts could affect anyone else.
> She explained that it gets drawn into the aircon system and re- circulated.
> ...


Had the same experience on a flight a couple of years ago. A bit later in the flight I was eating the snack we'd been served, as had the rest of the plane, and idly reading the ingredients............"this product may contain nuts."

You couldn't make it up.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I agree but this is out of peak season after the schools go back. Since we've retired we've got used to lower costs out of season and midweek.
> 
> I don't complain as I see demand is going to be very high and also these businesses have got to haul themselves back out of the doldrums.
> 
> ...



It may be that it was in a "desirable location". Although Northumberland is very rural (I live just south of there), there are some "hot spots", like, some parts of Berwick, Alnwick, with surprisingly expensive property prices, and holiday let prices.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Take your credit card if are going to park at Lands End
> And a plastic back for any tat you buy in the shops....... all stamped "made in China"


When I say Lands End, I meant St Buryan which is just a few miles away. We've no interest in commercial sites, preferring to explore landscapes and archaeology instead.
Last time we actually went to Lands End was when we were walking the South West Coast Path - it goes straight through the middle of the commercial site and they can't charge you for entrance. We didn't linger.


----------



## monkers (28 Jul 2020)

Good morning all.

I haven't managed to be here lately. A bit of health issue, being away for a few days, and some DIY to complete all conspired against me.

I have about a week's worth of catching up to do, but hope you all are doing well. Weather's not been much to shout about here - some rain and 38mph winds. Danni and I got a good soaking the other evening - instincts said rain but the met office said it would hold off - oh boy did it rain!

I thought I'd hate it but oddly found it refreshing and the bike seemed to enjoy it too, it rode so smoothly despite roads being flash-flooded.

I've said before that my looks nice enough but I was looking at bike porn again recently, so I've 'pimped my ride' to add a bit of colour. Danni has accused me of 'vajazziling' it.  It might be deemed unconvential to do what I have, but I had a theme in mind. Here's one pic, see what you think.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've been awake for a couple of hours now. It's blowing a hoolie** but the skies are clear. I won't be cycling so may try allotmenting. First priority is to avoid the grip of the jigsaw.
> 
> *** I wondered what a hoolie is?* Found lots of suggestions. I love the one which suggests "hoolie" could derive from Orkney Scottish "hoolan strong wind."
> 
> I shall now attempt more sleep.


Ask Hannigan, if you're Irish.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our daughter (SiL really) has just finished converting his ex works van into a motor home.
> I am well impressed. It has everything but a bog.
> They use a bucket with a plastic beg in. We are past those days.


Must resist...


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2020)

I'm sat in the cafe at Hatton Locks with a cake and a coffee, its been a hard ride out, but very enjoyable.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2020)

Weather is as forecast. Cold and windy. A few heavy showers.
Not nice.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jul 2020)

Back from a very pleasant 6 miles, just around the woods/hills/reservoirs near the house, windy but mostly beautiful sunshine. Rowan berries are coming along nicely, bracken just a hint of turning, still a few swifts about. Timed it well, starting to cloud over now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> I know someone who does this every year; takes their caravan on tour inland during the school holidays and makes around £7500 from their bungalow.


Reminds me of the old practice in the Highlands and presumably elsewhere where farmers would move the family into a shepherds sheiling for the summer and rent out the farmhouse to middle class tourists.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a very pleasant 6 miles, just around the woods/hills/reservoirs near the house, windy but mostly beautiful sunshine. Rowan berries are coming along nicely, bracken just a hint of turning, still a few swifts about. Timed it well, starting to cloud over now.


Rowan Berries.
You may get Waxwings come winter.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Rowan Berries.
> You may get Waxwings come winter.


Yes we usually get some, but the main thing is the berry crop over in Scandinavia rather than here. They eat everything over there first and only if they start to run out do they arrive in big numbers over here. Always a delight


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jul 2020)

3rd plumber has found the leak  it was under the shower tray, he took off a small side panel and it was all sopping wet and by the look of the mould been like it was some time now 
At least now I'll get my ceiling fixed in the next few days


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes we usually get some, but the main thing is the berry crop over in Scandinavia rather than here. They eat everything over there first and only if they start to run out do they arrive in big numbers over here. Always a delight


If the weather is too severe over there that can also bring them here.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2020)

Sold £65 worth of cycling tops on FB and they've been collected and paid for.
Lawns edged and cut.
MrsD's bush trimmed.
Runner beans cropped.
Everything ship shape and Bristol fashion.
Relaxing in the garden with a couple of bottles of GT Ales North Coast IPA - an excellent drink if you're ever down this way - and chillin' to Classic FM.
Oh....and the sun's shining. 
It's tough at the top!


----------



## 12boy (28 Jul 2020)

Having whined about the heat and aridity it seems the forecast now calls for a little precip today and tomorrow. Very nice.


----------



## screenman (28 Jul 2020)

3 piece suite recolouring time, if it is absorbant the product is £30 non absorbant £120, guess which ours is reluctant to get rid as it is real nice quality leather and was £4800 over twenty years ago and I want to my monies worth.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 3rd plumber has found the leak  it was under the shower tray, he took off a small side panel and it was all sopping wet and by the look of the mould been like it was some time now
> At least now I'll get my ceiling fixed in the next few days


I'd be asking for some means of taking the water out of the air, where it has come through. Especially now you, and they, know it's been waste water that was leaking into your property.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2020)

I got back about half one having ridden 56 miles, a regular route I was riding once a week a couple of years ago, I haven't ridden it since March this year. I was climbing the little rise after the Nailcote Hall and one of the club lads flew past saying hello as he did so, I caught him up for a chat then let him go once we reached the next set of lights, I caught him a bit further down when he was at the meet point waiting for his mate to join him. Later on as I rode through Lowsonford I passed a small group of riders and most of them were on E-Bikes, I got further down did my right turn and started to climb towards Hatton and they all passed me on the climb, I passed them again once we got of the climb and didn't see them again. The cafe was interesting, they were letting one in when one came out and inside they had clear plastic screens between the tables. A routine but hard ride home and I was surprised to find when I got home I'd averaged 14mph for the morning, with the amount of time I'd spent slogging into a headwind during the ride I was expecting lower than that. July has been a disappointing cycling month, I've only cycled 283 miles for the month, July last year I rode 484 miles for the month.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jul 2020)

All this talk of holidays, we're off to Edinburgh at the beginning of September, probably give the overnight sleeper a miss and travel during the day.
We now just travel with a few essentials in our Brommie bags and send our main luggage by carrier. We combine all our clothes / bulky / heavy items into one large case, the courier collects it from home and delivers it to our destination the following day. Convenient and inexpensive, off the train at Waterloo, on the Brommies to Euston, train to Edinburgh, on the Brommies to Porty 🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️


----------



## pawl (28 Jul 2020)

Well done young manNot been out for a week.Windy conditions put me off these days Never mind nearly caught up with the shrubpruning Weather looks good for tomorrow 🚵‍♀️🚵‍♀️😀😀


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Reminds me of the old practice in the Highlands and presumably elsewhere where farmers would move the family into a shepherds sheiling for the summer and rent out the farmhouse to middle class tourists.


Not just farmers. A branch of my family in Lochinver moved into a shed in the back garden for the summer.
I also know of some on Iona who still do the same.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jul 2020)

Hello every one. Made it to North Devon and in good time too , for a change. We left home at 8 am and arrived here just after 2 pm, including two stops on the way. Very pleased with that. I set cruise control to 70 mph and apart from two 50 mph limits on M6 and M5, all was well. 
Bike reassembled and waiting in spare room . Will study the weather forecast later to see when I can ride to Bideford and the cycle track from there.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Hello every one. Made it to North Devon and in good time too , for a change. We left home at 8 am and arrived here just after 2 pm, including two stops on the way. Very pleased with that. I set cruise control to 70 mph and apart from two 50 mph limits on M6 and M5, all was well.
> Bike reassembled and waiting in spare room . Will study the weather forecast later to see when I can ride to Bideford and the cycle track from there.


Welcome to Shamwickshire.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Well done young manNot been out for a week.Windy conditions put me off these days Never mind n*early caug*ht up with the shrubprun*ing Weat*her looks good for tomorrow 🚵‍♀️🚵‍♀️😀😀


Why have your cyclists got nothing on?


----------



## GM (28 Jul 2020)

Evening all...I've had a lazy day, had to have a nap this afternoon. Had a restless night last night after watching that program about Anthony Walker, it played on my mind all night. 




Dirk said:


> Sold £65 worth of cycling tops on FB and they've been collected and paid for.



I've had to do that too when they get a bit too tight!


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> I've had to do that too when they get a bit too tight!


 They were MrsDs.


----------



## GM (28 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> They were MrsDs.




Oooops!


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Oooops!


And they were too big now.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2020)

Just watched the ISS go over and now off to bade.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just watched the ISS go over and now off to bade.


Sithi

Wouldn't bed be easier, unless you're intending visiting your Nigerian cousin.


----------



## cougie uk (28 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> All this talk of holidays, we're off to Edinburgh at the beginning of September, probably give the overnight sleeper a miss and travel during the day.
> We now just travel with a few essentials in our Brommie bags and send our main luggage by carrier. We combine all our clothes / bulky / heavy items into one large case, the courier collects it from home and delivers it to our destination the following day. Convenient and inexpensive, off the train at Waterloo, on the Brommies to Euston, train to Edinburgh, on the Brommies to Porty 🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️


Love the courier idea ! Is there a company you can recommend please ?


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Jul 2020)

Night night everyone 😀


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2020)

Hello hello......where is Mo this morning?
1st thing MrsD wants to know when she comes down is.......
How are Mo and Welshie.......and what are they up up?
What is Chorley Paul up to?
Where is Dirk today.
She is interested in all the old farts activity tbh.

Today.
Aldi dash at 0730
Nip up tp Argos to collect the new Dyson
Hopefully get my hair cut. Not been for several months. Its only a small salon so tbh I can't imagine how they will police things.
mask, mask, mask......must remember my mask


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2020)

Yesterday I got the pots planted out.
Doesn't sound much but I just haven't felt up to it.
Plus the weather has been awful most days


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2020)

Good morning. It looks like a pleasant calm day which is a good thing. We are going bike riding which is another good thing.

Five of us today heading in to the Ribble Valley to the Potter's Barn in Ribchester. I'm sure Charlie will be pleased to see us as we haven't been to her wonderful cafe for a while. We are taking in Birdy Brow, a notorious local climb, and there's going to be a bit of adrenalin pumping. The Pocket Rocket is on the ride, she loves hills and we've been talking about doing Birdy together for a while. She is awesome, it's going to be awful hard. I just know what's coming 

Yesterday was very positive, first for a while if I'm honest. Got loads done; grass cut, wood shed tidied out, general putting away of dumped stuff and a good tidy on the allotment. Eight hours of doing. Good. Still more to finish on the allotment possibly this afternoon if I can still stand up.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2020)

@Dave7 this new Dyson comes with a scissor attachment? Sounds tricky. 

Chorley Paul is going to get his legs ripped off by an astonishing lady known lovingly as The Pocket Rocket. She's mid 40s, hides behind lamp posts and climbs hills like a bloody goat. 

Say Hi to Mrs D.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

Mrs Tenkay had a hairdressers appointment yesterday and was impressed with the way it was all organised. Wait outside to be admitted, temperature taken by forehead scan, disposable apron and hand sanitiser before being led to the chair. There were transparent barriers between stations, a bit like a roller blind. Sounds a faff but it was smooth and efficient.
I'm first on the turbo this morning, Launceston beckons 🚴‍♀️
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🌞


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2020)

Good Morning. Mo is probably on her bike. 

Today is going to he a decent day I think so a bimble might.be called for.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2020)

A friend sent me this video, think it may be a challenge.......................I may have fallen in love, rides a bike, climbs hills and uses a Wahoo!!! 

Katie Kookaburra

It's a fun video, worth watching if you'd like to see some of the fabulous riding almost on my doorstep. I don't know these folk but the whole video seems like the sort of ride and nonsense me and my buddies do on our bikes. Love the banter.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jul 2020)

cougie uk said:


> Love the courier idea ! Is there a company you can recommend please ?



We use " Parcel to Go" it is an "aggregator" site which shows a variety of services that are available from various courier services.
So, for example, we wanted the case collected from home ( some only offer drop of at local depot), then choose size and weight. Some offer to print and bring the label when collecting, handy if you don't have access to a printer.
Then you choose when you want it delivered, next day, 48 hour etc. 
When we sent our case from Edinburgh, it was via "TNT". We caught the train back and our daughter sent the case the following day on a 24 hour delivery, cost about £12 or so.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2020)

Morning all peeps 
I am up and about and shortly out with the dog, as usual. 
The first of this years runner beans were eaten yesterday, so tasty and not a string on them. So much better than the huge stringy things you get in the shops. The grass was cut yesterday evening and is looking quite nice.
Out on the bike later for a pootle as I have a front wheel to drop off at my LBS for truing as it has a bit of of a buckle in it, nothing serious , they should be able to sort it out.
Another busy day in paradise 😊


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2020)

The coming in the lounge has just been painted, now off to sort out a dent in a friend's car. Must admit it is now 9 days since I have been out for a ride or done any exercise at all, I need to sort myself out.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jul 2020)

Morning all, another fresh September morning here.


----------



## monkers (29 Jul 2020)

Good morning all. I've woken to a decent morning. I covered 24 miles yesterday, the longest so far on this bike. I feel there's a bit of life in the legs this morning, so a slice o' toast and a Yorkyshire brew and I'll be out there to make the most of it in the next few minutes.

Have a glorious day all.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jul 2020)




----------



## The Rover (29 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A friend sent me this video, think it may be a challenge.......................I may have fallen in love, rides a bike, climbs hills and uses a Wahoo!!!
> 
> Katie Kookaburra
> 
> It's a fun video, worth watching if you'd like to see some of the fabulous riding almost on my doorstep. I don't know these folk but the whole video seems like the sort of ride and nonsense me and my buddies do on our bikes. Love the banter.



i subscribe to her YouTube channel amongst a few others, I rarely watch “ normal “ tv these days, mainly YouTube. Daily blogs/vlogs on cycling, health etc.

@PaulSB Don’t know if your aware but Ian at the bike shop has had a tumble, I won’t go into details here but he’s fairly beaten up.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

Mostly having a day of sorting out stuff to sell on FB.
Decluttering used to mean a trip to the tip, now it's easier to get people to buy stuff and pick it up.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hello hello......where is Mo this morning?


I was out bimbling nice and early before this pesky wind picks up any stronger again.

Will enjoy my breakfast now.


----------



## cougie uk (29 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We use " Parcel to Go" it is an "aggregator" site which shows a variety of services that are available from various courier services.
> So, for example, we wanted the case collected from home ( some only offer drop of at local depot), then choose size and weight. Some offer to print and bring the label when collecting, handy if you don't have access to a printer.
> Then you choose when you want it delivered, next day, 48 hour etc.
> When we sent our case from Edinburgh, it was via "TNT". We caught the train back and our daughter sent the case the following day on a 24 hour delivery, cost about £12 or so.


Thanks for the information. This might come in handy !


----------



## GM (29 Jul 2020)

Morning all...I'm also having a hair cut today. Going to let my daughter loose with the clippers, I know what it's going to be, first a zig zag ziggy stardust look and then a Mohican, and finally an all over 0.25. 

Paulus, do you use John's Cycles? I've always found him very good!

Great tip Kev, that'll come in handy one day!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2020)

Well that was painless.
0910.....Argos. vaccum cleanercollected.
0930.. ..hairdresser for a 2 & a 6.
Back home now.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all...I'm also having a hair cut today. Going to let my daughter loose with the clippers, I know what it's going to be, first a zig zag ziggy stardust look and then a Mohican, and finally an all over 0.25.
> 
> Paulus, do you use John's Cycles? I've always found him very good!
> 
> Great tip Kev, that'll come in handy one day!


I have used John's cycles, and like you found him very good. In fact I am off to see him shortly with a 27x1 1/4 front wheel that needs a little truing.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7* this new Dyson comes with a scissor attachment?* Sounds tricky.
> 
> Chorley Paul is going to get his legs ripped off by an astonishing lady known lovingly as The Pocket Rocket. She's mid 40s, hides behind lamp posts and climbs hills like a bloody goat.
> 
> Say Hi to Mrs D.


Is that to allow him to cut corners when using it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> *The coming in the lounge has just been painted*, now off to sort out a dent in a friend's car. Must admit it is now 9 days since I have been out for a ride or done any exercise at all, I need to sort myself out.


Anything like Michaelangelo's Last Supper.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2020)

I'm on chauffeur duties this morning, I'm sat in the hairdresser's having a coffee whilst my Good Lady is pampered.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anything like Michaelangelo's Last Supper.



Which reminds me of an old joke:

Peter arrives late at the last supper to find everything in full swing, with wine flowing freely and the table laden with exotic foods.
" This is all a bit special" he says to Mark who replies " it is isn't it, Judas paid for the lot, apparently he's come into some money"


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that to allow him to cut corners when using it.




Bloody hell classic. That's rather quick for you.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2020)

I have done some washing and have been playing with my sewing machine which is even older than i am.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2020)

Busy morning.
Toolkit doggie for a walk and picked up a newspaper.
Sprayed the weeds out the front.
Replanted an Azalea in the back garden.
Sorted out a load of stuff in my shed (I can see the back of it now).
Bundled up a load of old cardboard bike boxes and wheel boxes ready for the recycling chaps.
Put another load of stuff for sale on FB.
Going to have a relaxing lunch next.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2020)

4.5 walk done before it gets any busier. The car park at the park is full to overflowing already. 
I may have a siesta later.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have done some washing and have been playing with my sewing machine which is even older than i am.





> The first functional sewing machine was invented by the French tailor, Barthelemy Thimonnier, in 1830.


You don't look it


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> You don't look it


I wasn't quite born in 1830.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2020)

Now having lunch at the Hilltop garden centre.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have done some washing and have been playing with my sewing machine which is even older than i am.


Do you prefer the treddle to electric.
I have asked you before but is it a round spool or shuttle?


----------



## GM (29 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Now having lunch at the Hilltop garden centre.
> 
> View attachment 538599




Get in quick before that Classic fella.... Dave that should be breakfast according to that clock! 

BTW looks


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Get in quick before that Classic fella.... Dave that should be breakfast according to that clock!
> 
> BTW looks



That clock has been showing quarter to seven for months, its only right twice a day


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2020)

Re the Dyson.
My initial review .
1. You need a degree in unpacking boxes. If there is a problem with it there is no way I can re-pack it.....I have taken photos to help.
2. You need another degree in vacuum cleaner tools. There are at least 6 heads with nothing to say what they are for.
3. It seems well made .
Battery is on charge.......we may have a play tomorrow.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Now having lunch at the Hilltop garden centre.
> 
> View attachment 538599


Mrs Dave doesn't look too happy with that slice of tomato.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do you prefer the treddle to electric.
> I have asked you before but is it a round spool or shuttle?




I prefer electric. I have 2 machines. One was made in 1936 and is spool the other is 1957 and a shuttle. It's also a hand crank machine.

This is my electric one.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I prefer electric. I have 2 machines. One was made in 1936 and is spool the other is 1957 and a shuttle. It's also a hand crank machine.


I know I told you but in the 60s/70s MrsDs job as a young girl was giving lessons to customers.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I know I told you but in the 60s/70s MrsDs job as a young girl was giving lessons to customers.




What a great job


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2020)

Phone's been going bonkers since I posted my FB advert.
All stuff sold within an hour and now I'm £100 better off.
Better than a run to the tip.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Jul 2020)

Afternoon all. It’s mrs exlasers day off today . So she decided we should have a big fry up this morning and who am I to argue lol. The back lawn has been cut and we have been for a walk at Sutton stop. Now relaxing with a nice cup of tea. 
My dilemma for this evening is , mrs exlaser and our daughter are both going out on rides with Warwickshire ladies cycle so should I ,
1) get out the turbo and do a really hard session as I have been a lazy bas@@rd this week or 
2) crack open a beer and play virtual sailing with my friends from the sailing club.
Any advice will be gratefully received 😀😀😀


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Mrs Dave doesn't look too happy with that slice of tomato.



Even when my Good Lady is happy she can look unhappy, it makes reading some situations interesting.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all. It’s mrs exlasers day off today . So she decided we should have a big fry up this morning and who am I to argue lol. The back lawn has been cut and we have been for a walk at Sutton stop. Now relaxing with a nice cup of tea.
> My dilemma for this evening is , mrs exlaser and our daughter are both going out on rides with Warwickshire ladies cycle so should I ,
> 1) get out the turbo and do a really hard session as I have been a lazy bas@@rd this week or
> 2) crack open a beer and play virtual sailing with my friends from the sailing club.
> Any advice will be gratefully received 😀😀😀



Get your bike out and go for a pedal.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Get your bike out and go for a pedal.


Nah.....crack a bottle


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2020)

And the rain has started.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And the rain has started.


No rain here 
Temperature is going up to the 30's for a couple of days.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And the rain has started.


Really.
Pleasant here. Cool but pleasant. Supposed to get hot hot hot tomorrow and Friday.
I am sat outside on the patio debating putting a fleece on.
Will shortly put the goggle box on. We enjoy those "new homes in the sun" progs as it takes you to various locations and the buyers are normal with normal amounts to spend. We tend to record a couple, watch the chase then the news then the recorded progs.
By then.....20.00ish I fall asleep. Never used to but this bl**dy virus has knocked the stuffing out of us.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Jul 2020)

1 - 1 at the moment 😂😂😂 at half way though the first half xxx


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> I have used John's cycles, and like you found him very good. In fact I am off to see him shortly with a 27x1 1/4 front wheel that needs a little truing.


I took the wheel to John, the amount of work he had on.
There was a steady stream of people with bikes, and those wanting bits. Business is good at the moment


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2020)

Hmmmm........... entertaining day on the bike. Birdy Brow has a wide, sweeping right bend two-thirds of the way up. The Pocket Rocket and I have been giving it beans all the way, I'm about 10-15 metres ahead. It's a bend you can see through. I opt for the nearside which is flatter and gives perhaps 30-40 metres respite. PC opts for the outside which is shorter but steeper, round she comes, out of the bend 20 metres ahead and digs in hard. PC whacked me by 16 seconds and got her PB by 19. Great riding.

After the cafe we approach a favourite climb. Off I go cooking with gas, after a mile or so I glance up.......20 feet in front of me an HGV is reversing across the road in to a driveway. 

And then........ traffic free country lane about five feet wide. Descent with 90 degree right hander at bottom. This is a very slow, careful descent. Round the corner I know there is mud and moss on the left, I stay to the right.........and ride straight in to a six foot cow parsley which is hanging across the lane on my right, it's caught in the crook of my elbow, the stalk doesn't break, I get wrenched back and to my right........the bike continued forward without me.......


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all. It’s mrs exlasers day off today . So she decided we should have a big fry up this morning and who am I to argue lol. The back lawn has been cut and we have been for a walk at Sutton stop. Now relaxing with a nice cup of tea.
> My dilemma for this evening is , mrs exlaser and our daughter are both going out on rides with Warwickshire ladies cycle so should I ,
> 1) get out the turbo and do a really hard session as I have been a lazy bas@@rd this week or
> 2) crack open a beer and play virtual sailing with my friends from the sailing club.
> Any advice will be gratefully received 😀😀😀


Get on yer bike, you know you'll love it. Quick ride, home, get the beer out...... simple.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Get on yer bike, you know you'll love it. Quick ride, home, get the beer out...... simple.



Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody hell classic. That's rather quick for you.


Four hours quick!

Noted for later use, 6.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have done some washing and have been playing with my sewing machine which is even older than i am.


That the 1937 Singer Sewing Machine?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2020)

You couldnt make it up.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> That the 1937 Singer Sewing Machine?




It is. Actually 1936


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 538652
> 
> You couldnt make it up.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 538652
> 
> You couldnt make it up.



Not the best photoshop effort on the Hi Viz logo


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


>


Covid-19 compliance officer, markings on the floor...


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Not the best photoshop effort on the Hi Viz logo


T'is H&S/Enviromental Health green though.

His trousers are wrong as well, that or they're sticking to the backs of his legs.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2020)

Been round the forest trail on the pub bike again - that old bus is getting some serious mileage of late. Very muggy and humid, I was sweating like a 70's DJ hearing the phone ring.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2020)

The Rover said:


> @PaulSB Don’t know if your aware but Ian at the bike shop has had a tumble, I won’t go into details here but he’s fairly beaten up.



Thanks. I saw this just before setting off to the shop. After binning it today I wanted Ian to check the bike over.

Got the story but obviously not good. You know about the A59 incident near Langho?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 538652
> 
> You couldnt make it up.


Two shopping centres in Leeds today, "You can't come in here without a mask on!"
I put my mask on, and I'm told "You can't wear that in here!" Me. "Well you said I had to have one on." left them lost for an answer. Do they tell me to take the mask off, or leave it on.

In the first, I was already in, just trying to follow their one way system to get out.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Jul 2020)

Oh well , that didn’t go to plan. Option two won out . Sat down , opened my beer and did the first race then my phone goes. It’s my daughter, can I come and pick her up from Brandon as her gears are not working 😂😂😀😀😀


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have done some washing and have been playing with my sewing machine which is even older than i am.



Is it steam driven?


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2020)

The scraper that the man down the cycle shop uses on my Y fronts is steam driven.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Is it steam driven?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Watch it you.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Watch it you.


You'll slow it down for him!


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Perhaps some others may take a minute out of their busy day and tell me what happens when they tried it.


No matches or candles to hand, so used a piece of kitchen roll doubled over, with a lighter. 
Managed to blow it out.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2020)

Sleepless in Seattle......


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I haven't managed to be here lately. A bit of health issue, being away for a few days, and some DIY to complete all conspired against me.
> 
> ...


Must say I like this........


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> No matches or candles to hand, so used a piece of kitchen roll doubled over, with a lighter.
> Managed to blow it out.


.........and now when I get up I'll have to give it a go.........


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2020)

Morning. Was a lovely red sky when I was first up but it's gone now. The rain is due soon and to be on most of the day. Better head out for a walk while I have the chance.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> No matches or candles to hand, so used a piece of kitchen roll doubled over, with a lighter.
> Managed to blow it out.



Now try with a double layer, the kitchen paper we tried one layer and the double layer of cloth you could not blow it out. Did it take more effort than normal, you would have taken a fiver off of me back in the day, nobody else did.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2020)

Good morning. Over cast here but it's supposed to be a nice day so we shall see.


I love Sleepless In Seattle. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2020)

I'm sure it was supposed to be nice today.
Rain now forecast at least all morning.
We are going to town later. MrsD is having her hair cut and I am having an eye test.
I know I need stronger glasses for reading (unless labels are being printed with smaller text now).
I am trying an independant optician as MrsD had a bad experience with Specsavers. This one says the problem with Specsavers is that they source lenses from whoever is cheapest whereas he only uses Zeiss or one other. More expensive but I will give him a try.
We "might" have a look in the new market. Not sure as we are really careful about mixing with public more than essential. I will have a think about that.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Two shopping centres in Leeds today, "You can't come in here without a mask on!"
> I put my mask on, and I'm told "You can't wear that in here!" Me. "Well you said I had to have one on." left them lost for an answer. Do they tell me to take the mask off, or leave it on.
> 
> In the first, I was already in, just trying to follow their one way system to get out.


Please tell me its not a WW2 Mickey Mouse mask.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2020)

I have risen!

Supposed to be a warm one today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A pleasant couple of hours yesterday evening playing with our granddaughter while Mrs Tenkay and daughter went for a run.
A few rounds of hide and seek in the garden followed by holding her hand while she proudly walked along the top of a low brick wall 😁 
Mrs Tenkay has organised a home delivery from Morrisons, our first from them. Must say I'm impressed by their range of Veggie /vegan foods, and even more impressed with their mixed beer cases, there's a great variety including beers from Northern Monk etc.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🏊🌞


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2020)

Good morning people.  Down the club this afternoon, first Thursday afternoon bingo since lockdown. Normally I enjoy the Thursday afternoons down the club but this time I'd rather be out on my bike.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I'm sure it was supposed to be nice today.
> Rain now forecast at least all morning.
> We are going to town later. MrsD is having her hair cut and I am having an eye test.
> I know I need stronger glasses for reading (unless labels are being printed with smaller text now).
> ...



Which new market is that? We are extremely short of a market of any use in Lincoln and travel far afield for a decent one.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2020)

The paint is going on the walls today.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Which new market is that? We are extremely short of a market of any use in Lincoln and travel far afield for a decent one.


Its Warrington.
We used to have an excellent market where you could get almost anything. The retail parks killed it off though.
Its just moved to a brand new building.
TBH I dont expect too much.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2020)

Morning all 

MrsDs excited. She's got a hairdressing appointment this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jul 2020)

Morning all, damp and dismal here.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, damp and dismal here.




Just like Drago's Y fronts.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sleepless in Seattle......


Huh!


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2020)

Good morning. It's raining, it wasn't meant to, the BBC have looked out of the window and updated their forecast. Supposed to be sunny from lunchtime.

I shall confess to being less than chipper this morning. Woke at 3ish and went back to sleep at 5.15 and woke at 7.40. May try again after this coffee. Groggy from bad night, stiff after falling off and it's raining. Grrrrrr......but hey ho need to get busy. Today's tasks are:

Possible supermarket run - unsure about this
Clean bike - I have a 💯 planned for tomorrow. I always clean my bike before big rides
Ironing
Allotment - if weather dries up
Clean out cupboard where I keep my decorating stuff and tools
Blow out a match through a tissue 
Wish me luck on the sleep bit........


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2020)

Morning all fellow members. 
Going walking around Tring Reservoirs and part of the Grand Union Canal today. Maybe a spot of lunch at the Grand junction arms which I am reliably informed is open for business and has a large garden area.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2020)

Where has the sun gone?


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2020)

Just tried blowing a match out through a double layer of kitchen roll, no way could I do it, single layer I could just about if I held the match real close, does anybody know how long it takes for eyebrows to grow back.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Where has the sun gone?



You cannot blame me for that one, certainly not here.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, damp and dismal here.





welsh dragon said:


> Where has the sun gone?


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Where has the sun gone?


It's down here in sunny Hertfordshire


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2020)

Why would you E-Mail someone asking for information using an E-Mail address that you cannot reply to?  Post Office broadband, the one I just left, I E-mailed them asking what they wanted me to do with their router, I eventually got a reply back asking for a load of information, but they used an E-Mail that doesn't support replies.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> It's down here in sunny Hertfordshire
> View attachment 538733




. It's ok. It's back again. Phew.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2020)

Lincolnshire.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Jul 2020)

My plans for today no cycling.Its mum in law's 100 birthday today. Mrs Kog was up early in the kitchen,( me why don't you buy the quiche from M&S. )Then round to sister in laws for small lunch time BBQ. It won't be that small gathering as mum has 5 children . Plenty of opportunity for me to be rude to my many sister in laws.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 538734


Mods
Can you please ban this person for ever


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> . It's ok. It's back again. Phew.


It ain't here.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> My plans for today no cycling.Its mum in law's 100 birthday today. Mrs Kog was up early in the kitchen,( me why don't you buy the quiche from M&S. )Then round to sister in laws for small lunch time BBQ. It won't be that small gathering as mum has 5 children . Plenty of opportunity for me to be rude to my many sister in laws.




Happy Birthday to mum in law 🎂


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mods
> Can you please ban this person for ever



I would not worry, that forecast is for July 30th 2018.


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I would not worry, that forecast is for July 30th 2018.



is that why it ishows just a blank page on my computer?


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> My plans for today no cycling.Its mum in law's 100 birthday today. Mrs Kog was up early in the kitchen,( me why don't you buy the quiche from M&S. )Then round to sister in laws for small lunch time BBQ. It won't be that small gathering as mum has 5 children . Plenty of opportunity for me to be rude to my many sister in laws.



Well done Mother In Law, have a great day.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Now try with a double layer, the kitchen paper we tried one layer and the double layer of cloth you could not blow it out. Did it take more effort than normal, you would have taken a fiver off of me back in the day, nobody else did.


Mrs P has made 10-12 masks with double layers and an internal pocket for tissue or kitchen roll. I have a very good lung capacity.

Without the tissue/kitchen roll, holding a match 3" from my mouth and blowing has hard as possible I couldn't make the flame even flicker.

I'm not going in that thread though 

So that's another of today's tasks completed.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Just tried blowing a match out through a double layer of kitchen roll, no way could I do it, single layer I could just about if I held the match real close, does anybody know how long it takes for eyebrows to grow back.


Stronger set of lungs required, maybe.

Is a piece of kitchen roll, doubled over. not twice as thick? It's what I used.

Eyebrows, about a week, ten days.

Besides were you never told not to play with matches, 'cause if you do you'll burn your fingers?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2020)

July 30th 2017 - before and after. Still smiling. Have to confess the last 5 miles I was oblivious to my surroundings - a steward had to flag me down after crossing the line. 19.5avg.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has made 10-12 masks with double layers and an internal pocket for tissue or kitchen roll. I have a very good lung capacity.
> 
> Without the tissue/kitchen roll, holding a match 3" from my mouth and blowing has hard as possible I couldn't make the flame even flicker.
> 
> ...


That's partly the reason I posted the results of my test here.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Please tell me its not a WW2 Mickey Mouse mask.


Did tha not see it?


classic33 said:


> To replace now £250+
> View attachment 537705


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Huh!


Was the cuppa that bad?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has made 10-12 masks with double layers and an internal pocket for tissue or kitchen roll. I have a very good lung capacity.
> 
> Without the tissue/kitchen roll, holding a match 3" from my mouth and blowing has hard as possible I couldn't make the flame even flicker.
> 
> ...




Is it handbags at dawn?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did tha not see it?
> 
> View attachment 538753




Unfortunately I did


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it handbags at dawn?


Not quite blow the man down, more blow the match out. If you're able.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2020)

Good grief. I looked at the first page and the last one. That told me everything I needed to know about the masks thread which was more than enough thank you very much.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2020)

There are cameras in Barmouth along the sea front thay are run by the yachting club. 

Barmouth is heaving today as it was yesterday as well. A place to avoid methinks.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2020)

Can tell it's a still day with no wind - I can hear the F1 cars at Silverstone this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2020)

Well thats nice to know....... not!!!
Just had my eyes tested to be told I could be totally blind in a few years .
Its a long technical name but there is a gap between various parts of the eye that allows liquid to circulate and drain. That gap is closing up.
She said, if not treated, I would get severe pain followed by blindness.
She is booking me into hospital where laser surgery should sort it.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2020)

Sorry to hear that Dave. This should cheer you up.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1p_523SEO8


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well thats nice to know....... not!!!
> Just had my eyes tested to be told I could be totally blind in a few years .
> Its a long technical name but there is a gap between various parts of the eye that allows liquid to circulate and drain. That gap is closing up.
> She said, if not treated, I would get severe pain followed by blindness.
> She is booking me into hospital where laser surgery should sort it.




Good grief. Horrible news but at least you know about it and it can be sorted. Hope it all goes well Dave.


----------



## pawl (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well thats nice to know....... not!!!
> Just had my eyes tested to be told I could be totally blind in a few years .
> Its a long technical name but there is a gap between various parts of the eye that allows liquid to circulate and drain. That gap is closing up.
> She said, if not treated, I would get severe pain followed by blindness.
> She is booking me into hospital where laser surgery should sort it.




Hope all goes well Best wishes


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well thats nice to know....... not!!!
> Just had my eyes tested to be told I could be totally blind in a few years .
> Its a long technical name but there is a gap between various parts of the eye that allows liquid to circulate and drain. That gap is closing up.
> She said, if not treated, I would get severe pain followed by blindness.
> She is booking me into hospital where laser surgery should sort it.



Not good news.

At least it can be treated.

Good luck, hope all goes well.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well thats nice to know....... not!!!
> Just had my eyes tested to be told I could be totally blind in a few years .
> Its a long technical name but there is a gap between various parts of the eye that allows liquid to circulate and drain. That gap is closing up.
> She said, if not treated, I would get severe pain followed by blindness.
> She is booking me into hospital where laser surgery should sort it.


Key thing are, you now know about it, and there's a referral for treatment made.

Here's to getting it sorted.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Sorry to hear that Dave. This should cheer you up.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1p_523SEO8



Brilliant.
Ive never seen that.
Brightened my day up.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2020)

27 miles today for me to Farly Mount


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Brilliant.
> Ive never seen that.
> Brightened my day up.


It's a brilliant fillum, will take your mind off reality for 2 hours or so.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2020)

Sorry to read this @Dave7. Good luck and keep us all up to date. The NHS is wonderful.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Not good news.
> 
> At least it can be treated.
> 
> Good luck, hope all goes well.


Yes.... at least it can be treated .


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2020)

Roads through the village were heaving at 10am. Saunton Sands car park was full and turning people away at 10.20am.
I went down to the caravan storage first thing, then walked the dog and came home to tinker around a bit in the garden.
MrsD has had her hair cut and is happy.
Just had a spot of lunch and a couple of beers in the garden and all is well with the world.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Can tell it's a still day with no wind - I can hear the F1 cars at Silverstone this morning.


I'd have thought that the M1 was louder.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 27 miles today for me to Farly Mount
> View attachment 538764


Another 27 miles on the return journey?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jul 2020)

5pm, still raining


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> 5pm, still raining




Still scorchio here


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Still scorchio here


And here.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2020)

25c here


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2020)

This is inside my house


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2020)

The weather gods are playing games with me. The only time I can get out safely with the trike is early morning and I prefer not to get too wet as the trike lives in the car. This is due to stupid tourists who spend their time looking up at the sky hoping to see a sea eagle instead of paying attention to other road users. Every morning recently it has been pouring rain but by early afternoon it is nice and sunny but as said too dodgy on single track roads. This morning I wakened at about 5 oclock and looking out it was nice and dry tho' the sky was very red in a northerly direction. Back to bed for another hour but did not in fact waken again until 7 oclock when looking out it was pouring rain and has continued all day.
Hardly worth getting out of bed these days.


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well thats nice to know....... not!!!
> Just had my eyes tested to be told I could be totally blind in a few years .
> Its a long technical name but there is a gap between various parts of the eye that allows liquid to circulate and drain. That gap is closing up.
> She said, if not treated, I would get severe pain followed by blindness.
> She is booking me into hospital where laser surgery should sort it.



Sad news, my best wishes for it to be sorted.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well thats nice to know....... not!!!
> Just had my eyes tested to be told I could be totally blind in a few years .
> Its a long technical name but there is a gap between various parts of the eye that allows liquid to circulate and drain. That gap is closing up.
> She said, if not treated, I would get severe pain followed by blindness.
> She is booking me into hospital where laser surgery should sort it.


All the best Dave and keep your pecker up


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2020)

Lovely thoughts and comments.....many thanks to one and and all. 
She really does think the laser op will sort it.
Onwards and upwards gang


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well thats nice to know....... not!!!
> Just had my eyes tested to be told I could be totally blind in a few years .
> Its a long technical name but there is a gap between various parts of the eye that allows liquid to circulate and drain. That gap is closing up.
> She said, if not treated, I would get severe pain followed by blindness.
> She is booking me into hospital where laser surgery should sort it.



Wow! All the best for getting it sorted and we'll done to the optician for sporting it.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Jul 2020)

> Well thats nice to know....... not!!!
> Just had my eyes tested to be told I could be totally blind in a few years .
> Its a long technical name but there is a gap between various parts of the eye that allows liquid to circulate and drain. That gap is closing up.
> She said, if not treated, I would get severe pain followed by blindness.
> She is booking me into hospital where laser surgery should sort it.


 Thank goodness for modern medical technology in 2020, Dave wishing you a great successful outcome , I'm sure everybody here feels for you mate


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

Anyone any idea how the cat/dog/canary is supposed to do this?


----------



## screenman (31 Jul 2020)

Morning all, self inflicted headache this morning going on here.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2020)

Morning. It's supposed to be nice and quite hot later but we have a pea souper at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, self inflicted headache this morning going on here.


hahaha ........I am exactly the same Screenman. Just had a coffee and 2 tablets.
Just trying to decide on a walk or back to bed.
Sun is coming up. Hard to believe rain is forecast for tomorrow......then again on Monday.
BBQ planned for later. Just us 2 so a burger** and (our favourite) fish fingers.
I have some jobs planned but my headache says differently.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It's supposed to be nice and quite hot later but we have a pea souper at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 538941


Looks nice though.
Think you are a bit too young (and in the wrong area) to recall the proper pea soupers of the 70s ???
I recall a bad one when I drove home from work at 1700 with a mate walking in front to guide me away from the pavement.


----------



## screenman (31 Jul 2020)

From my back room window this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> From my back room window this morning.
> View attachment 538942


Nice.
Can't put a price on that.


----------



## screenman (31 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Looks nice though.
> Think you are a bit too young (and in the wrong area) to recall the proper pea soupers of the 70s ???
> I recall a bad one when I drove home from work at 1700 with a mate walking in front to guide me away from the pavement.



I remember the same driving back from the World Junior Cross champs at Leeds in 1992.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

@screenman do you get much in the way of bird life?
Looks ideal for Hobbies etc.


----------



## screenman (31 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nice.
> Can't put a price on that.



I hope too in the next couple of years or so, had enough of Lincolnshire and fancy trying the other side of the country.


----------



## screenman (31 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @screenman do you get much in the way of bird life?
> Looks ideal for Hobbies etc.



We have Boris and Brenda out two friendly blackbirds.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> I hope too in the next couple of years or so, had enough of Lincolnshire and fancy trying the other side of the country.


Where are you thinking of ?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Looks nice though.
> Think you are a bit too young (and in the wrong area) to recall the proper pea soupers of the 70s ???
> I recall a bad one when I drove home from work at 1700 with a mate walking in front to guide me away from the pavement.


I do remember some pretty horrendous ones. I remember my dad telling me about his dad driving on the road home and crawling along trying to follow the verge and ending up going up a drive into a big stately home. Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I do remember some pretty horrendous ones. I remember my dad telling me about his dad driving on the road home and crawling along trying to follow the verge and ending up going up a drive into a big stately home. Lol.


Yes, I knew someone that ended up in someones drive because of the fog


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> From my back room window this morning.
> View attachment 538942


Your place always looks immaculate. You must put in some work keeping it all so nice. I'm way too lazy. Haven't even weed killed the gravel yet


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

Morning peeps. The view from my kitchen window. It's a errrrr field


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning peeps. The view from my kitchen window. It's a errrrr field
> 
> View attachment 538944


Perfect for that dog you know you really want


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Perfect for that dog you know you really want




Go away you. Don't you have anything else to do or have anyone else to annoy ?


----------



## Paulus (31 Jul 2020)

Good morning peeps. 
It's already too hot for me. Out with the dog early before it really warms up.
I am not a hot weather person.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning peeps.
> It's already too hot for me. Out with the dog early before it really warms up.
> I am not a hot weather person.


I don't enjoy it much either these days. If I do go for a little spin it will be before it gets too hot, then probably just chill later.


----------



## screenman (31 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where are you thinking of ?



Shrewsbury, or something like.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Shrewsbury, or something like.


Oooohhh nice area. With respect, its a more interesting landscape than Lincolnshire.
I wish you the best.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

View from my window today....... with my babies in the pots


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View from my window today....... with my babies in the pots
> View attachment 538945


Better get them staked before they collapse. They will be shooting up soon. I used to put mine next to the side wall of my garage and tied a string up so they could work their way up and get support as they got taller.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

We may not hear from @PaulSB for a while.
BoJo has put parts of Greater Manchester on lockdown so he will not be allowed close contact with us


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We may not hear from @PaulSB for a while.
> BoJo has put parts of Greater Manchester on lockdown so he will not be allowed close contact with us


No need to worry.....he is here


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Better get them staked before they collapse. They will be shooting up soon. I used to put mine next to the side wall of my garage and tied a string up so they could work their way up and get support as they got taller.


Was wondering about that tbh.
The Toms are only cherry ones but it is leaning to one side. I don't think I planted it straight.
The Pepper seems to be ok but ???


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No need to worry.....he is here


Not sure we should speak to him.
Have to be careful you know


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We may not hear from @PaulSB for a while.
> BoJo has put parts of Greater Manchester on lockdown so he will not be allowed close contact with us


🤒😷


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No need to worry.....he is here


I'm just having a quiet coffee and contemplating which view from my window you're going to get.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Jul 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

This weekend would have seen daughter and granddaughter at Camp Bestival at Lulworth. That was cancelled a while ago so they've headed to to a campsite near Wareham to meet up with a few friends.
The weather is glorious for them 🌞🌞. 
I'm off for a run soon before it gets too hot, then it's time for a duel with Apple support 🍏🙄
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🌞


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2020)

Through the window and outside the front door. Note chair positioning.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2020)

This came up on my facebook memories page this morning and gave me a chuckle


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2020)

Another one from my memories page


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm just having a quiet coffee and contemplating which view from my window you're going to get.


So long as NumbNuts is not in your garden it should be fine.
Oh......
Make sure you are wearing your mask when you message


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2020)

Better have breakfast I suppose. I think the mist is lifting slightly now.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

The view from the front of my house.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2020)

The view from our back bedroom.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2020)

Morning all


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2020)

Good morning. It's a beautiful day here in paradise. The nearest lockdown to us is Blackburn. I'm not surprised as even in full lockdown some areas remained busy. The town has a +/- 40% ethnic, mainly Asian, population. The cultural values are such household infection is almost inevitable. There have been many local news reports of the lengths to which Asian workers have been going to protect their families. It's a huge shame this hasn't worked.

I had a very productive day yesterday, got loads done. Today I reap my reward as five of us head out in glorious sunshine on a big ride. For those who like a browse it's below. This is the likely route though we have an alternative when we get to Wigglesworth 75 miles in. We can go right and over Tosside >Slaidburn >Dunsop Bridge >Whitewell >Chipping..........and where do all roads lead? Have you been paying attention ? CHIPPING!! It's true Chipping is the centre of our local universe. Tosside is a challenge rewarded by fabulous views and a great cafe at the top. Leaving from my house it's probably 110 rather than the 117 I mapped from the club meet point. I have double porridge on the go!!!!! Guys and gals arrive at mine for 9.00 so time to get ready. Catch you all later............

Oh @Dave7 - I did mention stakes before!! Post a couple of pics and I'll advise later.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/33493207


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2020)

Yay....it's Fish Friday!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yay....it's Fish Friday!


And for us........though it will be fish fingers on the BBQ.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2020)

I've just heard that one of my favourite cafe's is reopening Monday, I might ride over though I suspect it will be rammed full.


----------



## GM (31 Jul 2020)

Morning all.... Out earlier than normal this morning before it gets too hot, then the rest of the day lying about, love my 30 + degrees 🌈


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Jul 2020)

Morning all, this part of Scotland’s east coast is joining down south in a bit of sunshine today. I remember the summer of 2020, it was on a Friday 
I fancy the 2 bridges run, the 2 bridges out of 5 that make a circuit of the 4th.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2020)

There is already a constant stream of traffic heading to the beach. Think I'll avoid it this weekend.
They closed the main beach car park at 10.20am yesterday and were turning people away. Woolacombe was gridlocked and the traffic was backing up 2 miles on the main road into Braunton.
I'm beginning to wish that folk would take their foreign holidays again.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> There is already a constant stream of traffic heading to the beach. Think I'll avoid it this weekend.
> They closed the main beach car park at 10.20am yesterday and were turning people away. Woolacombe was gridlocked and the traffic was backing up 2 miles on the main road into Braunton.
> I'm beginning to wish that folk would take their foreign holidays again.


I'm hoping that infection levels remain low up here and the kids go back to school on 11th August as planned. Hope things might be quieter after that.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

I have no doubt that Barmouth will be heaving again today. I shall not be going any Where near that place. I live about 25 miles away and they are welcome to it.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no doubt that Barmouth will be heaving again today. I shall not be going any Where near that place. I live about 25 miles away and they are welcome to it.


We dont seem to get much in the way of holiday traffic in Warrington. Can't think why


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We dont seem to get much in the way of holiday traffic in Warrington. Can't think why




Neither can I.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 538964


Off to the bank then?


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2020)

It's going to be hotter than Rosamund Pike in a see through bikini. Going to stay indoors and move about as little as possible today.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> It's going to be hotter than Rosamund Pike in a see through bikini. Going to stay indoors and move about as little as possible today.


Is the M1 still noisy?


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

I am rich!!!!
I have an email to say there is $14.5M belonging to me in America.
All I have to do is follow the link.
TBH I'm not sure I can be bothered. 20 maybe but 14.5......is it worth the effort?


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jul 2020)

Front






Back


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> From my back room window this morning.
> View attachment 538942


What size shoes do you take?


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We dont seem to get much in the way of holiday traffic in Warrington. Can't think why



We haven't been up for age's, once more places are open we'll pop up and visit our lad.


----------



## screenman (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What size shoes do you take?



48 and a half.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> 48 and a half.


UK sizing?


----------



## dickyknees (31 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yay....it's Fish Friday!


We’re going to have Fish Monday/Tuesday or Wednesday as the 50% starts next week!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> We haven't been up for age's, once more places are open we'll pop up and visit our lad.


I thought he had moved out ?


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 538964


What's it say on the sticker on the bin?


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

@PaulSB 
Photo as requested.
Difficult to tell with the foliage but its leaning right to left as you look at it.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jul 2020)

Windy but so far dry and had to overcome inertia to get out this morning. Once out I was glad I had made the effort tho' as got a good work out against the wind and uphill. There is a strange effect around here in that the wind changes direction by 180 degrees about half way through my usual run. 
What looked like a young golden eagle came down to check me out. Too big for a buzzard and too small for a sea eagle.
I go past the local campsite which seems pretty full including a few small tents. 
It is not only the tourists pouring in but the white settlers are also pouring in and comparing removal prices from southern England.I wonder how many of them will survive the first winter. Meanwhile there are desperate pleas for help from local workers being evicted from their rented accommodation as holidays lets are more profitable and they cannot compete in the buying market either .
Some of those who claim to be B&B are complaining that they are due no compensation for loss of income as they have no record of being in business in 2019.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Front
> View attachment 538976
> 
> 
> ...


"Keep Off The Grass" or "No Ball Games Allowed'.

If it's the first one, how'd they get the sign there!


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Jul 2020)

Got a bit carried away running around the little park near me. It's a little over 500Mts per lap, lots of shade, a bit undulating, and It's just a few minutes from home should I have a "wobble"
Ended up (slowly) running 10K, a bit of "nominative determinism" 
Half an hour on the phone to Apple, they're going to call back at 4pm, then it's off to the local brewery for virtual Ride London planning 🚴‍♀️🍻


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

Why did MrsD wait till I had a hangover before telling me its bed change/duvet day.
All done now.
Sun beds are out. Time to do a NumbNuts and have a bit of nude sun bathing.
MrsD has begged me not to but its tough, she will have to take some anti sickness pills


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why did MrsD wait till I had a hangover before telling me its bed change/duvet day.
> All done now.
> Sun beds are out. Time to do a NumbNuts and have a bit of nude sun bathing.
> MrsD has begged me not to but its tough, she will have to take some anti sickness pills




I have a horrible picture of you naked on a sun lounger. I can never unsee it. 
Where is the mind bleach


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought he had moved out ?



No he's still got his bedsit on the Old Liverpool road, he wanted to come back to us a couple of years ago but I said no, another wage earner in the house could have screwed my pension credit.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

Bloomin scorchio here. 27 deg and rising. 13.5 miles for me today amongst the heaviest traffic I have ever experienced here. They are all headed to Barmouth which is 29 miles away from me, thank god. the further away the better. They have cams there and the place is rammed to the gunnels. They are welcome to it.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloomin scorchio here. 27 deg and rising. 13.5 miles for me today amongst the heaviest traffic I have ever experienced here. They are all headed to Barmouth which is 29 miles away from me, thank god. the further away the better. They have cams there and the place is rammed to the gunnels. They are welcome to it.
> 
> View attachment 538994
> 
> ...


Is that dinner for the next few weeks in that last picture?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that dinner for the next few weeks in that last picture?




If the pandemic comes back with a vengeance then that's a yes.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jul 2020)

Another 27 miles today


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a horrible picture of you naked on a sun lounger. I can never unsee it.
> Where is the mind bleach


Would you like a selfie ??


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Would you like a selfie ??




Good NO. Please NO.

Mrs D is a brave woman.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> "Keep Off The Grass" or "No Ball Games Allowed'.
> 
> If it's the first one, how'd they get the sign there!


Sign - St Patricks Court


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

It was too hot on the sun beds........no breeze.
We are now sat in the shade enjoying G&Ts.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a horrible picture of you naked on a sun lounger. I can never unsee it.
> Where is the mind bleach


Goes off to check........No I don't have a photo of me naked on a sun lounger  would a rocking chair do


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Goes off to check........No I don't have a photo of me naked on a sun lounger  would a rocking chair do




Ye gods


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ye gods


Ok it's the rocking chair then.................seems to be a problem uploading it


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Ok it's the rocking chair then.................seems to be a problem uploading it




What a dam shame.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Goes off to check........No I don't have a photo of me naked on a sun lounger  would a rocking chair do


What's a rocking chair doing on a sun lounger?
Let alone naked.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Goes off to check........No I don't have a photo of me naked on a sun lounger  would a rocking chair do


So long as your todger is not resting on the other chair.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good NO. Please NO.
> 
> Mrs D is a brave woman.


MrsD says she likes you.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2020)

Back from Fish Friday - we had a sarnie instead - too hot for FandC. 
3 pints of Proper Job, to rehydrate ready for the walk home, hit the spot. 
Sat in the bay window of the George watching the constant stream of Grockles coming in. Damn...it's busy out there!
Back for an afternoon executive power nap now.


----------



## Drago (31 Jul 2020)

I'm sweating like Cliff Richard on a BBC news report.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm sweating like Cliff Richard on a BBC news report.


It's quite nice here as it's only 31.8c


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloomin scorchio here. 27 deg and rising. 13.5 miles for me today amongst the heaviest traffic I have ever experienced here. They are all headed to Barmouth which is 29 miles away from me, thank god. the further away the better. They have cams there and the place is rammed to the gunnels. They are welcome to it.
> 
> View attachment 538994
> 
> ...



Nice pictures, it looks lovely there, and no I'm not jealous, honestly! I'd love to be out Pedaling on a day like today but I've mundane things to do at home.


----------



## Exlaser2 (31 Jul 2020)

Just back from doing a large shop for my mum as we are away in the Forest of Dean next week ( we were supposed to be doing the British moth dinghy nationals but it got cancelled because of corvid) . Temp in Sainsbury’s was lovely , temp in the car when I came out was 34 degrees c. 
Now thinking I might have to risk the virus and go back and sit in the supermarket for a few hours.
I am too hot lol 😂😂


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

Bl**dy hell its so hot. Its oppresive. We have a flat/extension which is always cooler but even in here it hot.
Clouding over, looks like rain which will be nice.


----------



## pawl (31 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Just back from doing a large shop for my mum as we are away in the Forest of Dean next week ( we were supposed to be doing the British moth dinghy nationals but it got cancelled because of corvid) . Temp in Sainsbury’s was lovely , temp in the car when I came out was 34 degrees c.
> Now thinking I might have to risk the virus and go back and sit in the supermarket for a few hours.
> I am too hot lol 😂😂





Are local Aldi takes some for cool temperatures.Trouble is its usually very cold come autumn and winter.Must keep the AC on the same setting all year round.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2020)

The mist eventually burned off here so I took the hybrid for a lovely 38 miles. Warm, but not as hot as down south.


----------



## pawl (31 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> Nice pictures, it looks lovely there, and no I'm not jealous, honestly! I'd love to be out Pedaling on a day like today but I've mundane things to do at home.




I went out this morning intending to get a decent ride in for a change First hour 18MPH average thought must be on a good day Not so asi changed direction and realised I had a good tail wind going out into a block head wind that and the heat really played havoc with my progress 8 MPH going up hill Intended doing one of my 36 mile routs Bailed at 25 miles Average 12 .1 MPH 😖😖😖

Came past Bosworth Water park it was heaving Had stewards out on the main road stopping drivers turning off the main road into the lane leading to the siteDIL told me parking charges are 3£ pounds an hour.


----------



## pawl (31 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Ok it's the rocking chair then.................seems to be a problem uploading it





System gone down unable to cope😎😎😎😎


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Jul 2020)

Back from my 2 bridges run, out via Ineos Grangemouth and Clackmannan Bridge, back through Culross and the Forth Road Bridge. Found a delightfully sunny bench for my lunch, lots of young greylag geese bobbing around and also a seal.





28 degrees by the time I got back. And 75 miles on the clock, my furthest this year


----------



## Exlaser2 (31 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Are local Aldi takes some for cool temperatures.Trouble is its usually very cold come autumn and winter.Must keep the AC on the same setting all year round.



Very true . I had to put a jumper on before I went into Sainsbury’s this morning 😂😂


----------



## pawl (31 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> It's going to be hotter than Rosamund Pike in a see through bikini. Going to stay indoors and move about as little as possible today.





When I saw Rosamund Pike I thought it was a northern hill I had never heard of.But then couldn’t understand why I t should have a bikini on 👙👙👙


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> I went out this morning intending to get a decent ride in for a change First hour 18MPH average thought must be on a good day Not so asi changed direction and realised I had a good tail wind going out into a block head wind that and the heat really played havoc with my progress 8 MPH going up hill Intended doing one of my 36 mile routs Bailed at 25 miles Average 12 .1 MPH 😖😖😖
> 
> Came past Bosworth Water park it was heaving Had stewards out on the main road stopping drivers turning off the main road into the lane leading to the siteDIL told me parking charges are 3£ pounds an hour.



I haven't been to the water park for years, too many nice cafes in the area, I'm not surprised it was heaving on a day like today.


----------



## GM (31 Jul 2020)

Scorchio here , so hot I had to come in and watch the snooker to cool down, Ding v King.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2020)

The weathers bonkers, hotter than Hades, bright sunshine out the back and out the front, and out the back its raining, piddling down.


----------



## Exlaser2 (31 Jul 2020)

Is the rain heading Binley way ? 😀


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

Rain stopped play here.
We just sat out in it for a while, enjoying it. Problem is, when you are wet you get cold.
Sat in conservatory now.......doors and windows open. Quite pleasant.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Is the rain heading Binley way ? 😀



I don't know, it lasted about 2 or 3 minutes then stopped, its now clouded over.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jul 2020)

Warmish here now but when I went out this morning at 0800 I had on long trousers and winter base and mid layer. Was not too warm then.


----------



## rustybolts (31 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I do remember some pretty horrendous ones. I remember my dad telling me about his dad driving on the road home and crawling along trying to follow the verge and ending up going up a drive into a big stately home. Lol.


Remember driving in pea soup so bad a guy passed me on a bicycle ! I had to park the car and wait for a long time for a partial clearance. I was young foolish and fearless then so it must have been really bad


----------



## Exlaser2 (31 Jul 2020)

Rain has arrived 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

Supppsed to start raining here at around 4 am, but looks decidedly as If It could start anytime.


----------



## Paulus (31 Jul 2020)

GM said:


> Scorchio here , so hot I had to come in and watch the snooker to cool down, Ding v King.
> 
> View attachment 539054


I had to get the paddling pool out!


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Supppsed to start raining here at around 4 am, but looks decidedly as If It could start anytime.


You'll get a clap first.

If Arrival Trains Wales are bringing it, it could arrive any time.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2020)

Paulus said:


> I had to get the paddling pool out!
> View attachment 539055


That is a posh pool.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That is a posh pool.


£22 from Argos and other retailers.


----------



## 12boy (31 Jul 2020)

It will be a busy day today. Got to load up my elderly pickup with branches and other garden crap for a trip to the balefill where I can dump that and get $5 off a load of compost which is what they will turn my load into. Then a dose of bike medicine on my Brompton, then the trip to the balefill. I've just gotten some seals for the hubs on my sheepherders wagon which I've been repacking. It will be 32C today and sunny so a lot of water will be in order. There will be dog walking, watering and maybe some garden picking.


----------



## 12boy (31 Jul 2020)

I am sending some pics of the yard around Casa Squalida. The big hole next to fence was the dwelling place of the roses I removed. It's messy and poorly maintained but what the hell. So am I. The last pic was April 5th this year.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

12boy said:


> I am sending some pics of the yard around Casa Squalida. The big hole next to fence was the dwelling place of the roses I removed. It's messy and poorly maintained but what the hell. So am I. The last pic was April 5th this year.


I take it it's a piece of wood atop the piece in the sixth picture, above the one with your wagon in it. Or is it antlers.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

The mist is rolling in here now. I can't see the hills and forestry land behind the village. And the breeze is picking up as well.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The mist is rolling in here now. I can't see the hills and forestry land behind the village. And the breeze is picking up as well.


It'll be warmer tomorrow!!


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's it say on the sticker on the bin?


House number.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's it say on the sticker on the bin?


House number.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> House number.


You know which number you live at though.

Double vision!


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The mist eventually burned off here so I took the hybrid for a lovely 38 miles. Warm, but not as hot as down south.
> 
> View attachment 539033


It's that bridge again. 🤩


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's that bridge again. 🤩


Lol. It’s just such a handy place for a little stop. There’s often cyclists stopped on it for a drink and admiring the view. Few passed when I was stopped.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2020)

So a fun day out. Temperature hit 34C and we had a 20mph headwind all day - it was a hot wind, no relief at all. One of our number totally bonked at 60ish, blurred vision, nausea, legs gone. Managed to ride to the cafe where phone calls were made to arrange a friend to drive to Settle and take bike and rider home. All of this forced route changes on us but we had a great day out clocking up 110 miles. 

I now have 🍺


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2020)

Gosh, it’s really muggy now. Sleeping is going to be even harder than normal.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2020)

Oooo......thunder!


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooo......thunder!


Monsoon to your NW it seems.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2020)

Tomorrow, I shall be mainly venturing into the loft to find more stuff to sell on FB.
I'm pretty sure there's some goodies up there. There's things I haven't looked at for 15 years so I might get sidetracked.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

Dirk said:


> Tomorrow, I shall be mainly venturing into the loft to find more stuff to sell on FB.
> I'm pretty sure there's some goodies up there. There's things I haven't looked at for 15 years so I might get sidetracked.


You'll collapse up there, never be heard from again.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

In less than an hour it'll be the 1st August...






View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xUsQ9Qs2DQo


https://www.examinerlive.co.uk/news...shire-citizenship-test-quiz-passport-13950018


----------



## 12boy (1 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> I take it it's a piece of wood atop the piece in the sixth picture, above the one with your wagon in it. Or is it antlers.


It is an antler, elk I would believe. Found it somewhere and thought " should do something with it" but now it's too weathered. Lotsa shed antlers in them thar hills, compadre. I've been shooting the mule deer in my yard with marbles and a slingshot to discourage those giant horned rats from browsing on my burr oak and grapevine. They wait till dark and resume their predation. I do have a 45 lb draw bow and some field points but it's illegal to slay them in city limits. Keen eye, Classic 33.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> It is an antler, elk I would believe. Found it somewhere and thought " should do something with it" but now it's too weathered. Lotsa shed antlers in them thar hills, compadre. I've been shooting the mule deer in my yard with marbles and a slingshot to discourage those giant horned rats from browsing on my burr oak and grapevine. They wait till dark and resume their predation. I do have a 45 lb draw bow and some field points but it's illegal to slay them in city limits. Keen eye, Classic 33.


Your sheep herders wagon. The wheels and axles, are they wood(wheel bearings) on steel axles. Or wood on wood?


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2020)

Morning  Happy 1st of August. Last night's rain has disappeared and it might be a dry day and slightly cooler which I don't mind. Off for an early walk after my cuppa.


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So a fun day out. Temperature hit 34C and we had a 20mph headwind all day - it was a hot wind, no relief at all. One of our number totally bonked at 60ish, blurred vision, nausea, legs gone. Managed to ride to the cafe where phone calls were made to arrange a friend to drive to Settle and take bike and rider home. All of this forced route changes on us but we had a great day out clocking up 110 miles.
> 
> I now have 🍺
> 
> ...


Well done to you all Paul.
TBH I was thinking of you (not romantically) as it was too hot for us to even sit in the garden.
Hope your friend is ok.
I only ever really bonked once......its not a nice thing. Mine was on a shortish (30 mile) ride so a cereal bar and drink got me home.
How you managed 110 in that heat is beyond me.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2020)

Good moaning peeps. We had rain last night but thankfully not much. Looks a tad breezy here now.

August already. Blimey. Soon be Christmas .

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your sheep herders wagon. The wheels and axles, are they wood(wheel bearings) on steel axles. Or wood on wood?


3 wheels on his wagon but he keeps rolling along


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> In less than an hour it'll be the 1st August...
> View attachment 539143
> 
> 
> ...




I have fond memories of supping a few in the Baht'At


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2020)

I spoke too soon. The sun has gone, the sky has turned black and the rain has started. Looks like a day of sewing for me.


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks, not good this morning, spooky dreams lat night, woke about one very unsettled and took ages to settle and go back to sleep.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

Good morning peeps.
Mixed day here weatherwise. Rain due in by 10.00 but only for a few hours. Cooler than yesterday thank goodness.

Dont let @Dirk hear this but I think we need to isolate him.
News headlines tell us there is the 1st recorded case of a disease called Babesosis ....its caused by ticks but its a new variation and is deadly. AND ITS IN DEVON .
On top of Covid.....this is all we need


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I spoke too soon. The sun has gone, the sky has turned black and the rain has started. Looks like a day of sewing for me.



Good morning Welshie, you seem to do lots of sewing, was wondering what you sew? Do you make your own clothes etc?

(I know it can't be Mail bags as you post such lovely scenic photos)


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I spoke too soon. The sun has gone, the sky has turned black and the rain has started. Looks like a day of sewing for me.


Ooohh how exciting. A day of sewing. I can't think of anything better


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Aug 2020)

Morning all, light cloud and breezy today. Heavy rain last night, saves me from having to water the garden this morning


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ooohh how exciting. A day of sewing. I can't think of anything better




Sarky bugger. I suppose it's more exciting to stare at your tomatoes


----------



## screenman (1 Aug 2020)

Ooops! I forgot about you lot, good morning to you all and hoping you all have a great day ahead.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning Welshie, you seem to do lots of sewing, was wondering what you sew? Do you make your own clothes etc?
> 
> (I know it can't be Mail bags as you post such lovely scenic photos)




Various things. Clothes Nope. Bags, things like that. A kindle protective case etc


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2020)

Morning all fellow wheezers. 
What a hot night. A bit cooler now but not a cloud in the sky. 
What to do today? 
Dòg walking, Grass cutting, bike fettling maybe a ride out if it doesn't get too warm.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Sarky bugger. I suppose it's more exciting to stare at your tomatoes


Are you watching me
How did you know what I was doing ??


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Are you watching me
> How did you know what I was doing ??




A lucky guess


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Various things. Clothes Nope. Bags, things like that. A kindle protective case etc


Do you make bags to keep all your other bags in ?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> A lucky guess


A good one.
A bit cool out there but its fascinating to watch them


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Aug 2020)

Phew what a hot one, no overnight rain here. Woke up cool and overcast. Oh blow the sun has broke through. Now waiting for Ocado delivery. ( other delivery services are available)


----------



## numbnuts (1 Aug 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do you make bags to keep all your other bags in ?




Go away


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2020)

Good Morning fellow retirees,

Our planning meeting for the virtual "Ride London 46" was well attended. In hindsight holding it at the local brewery was perhaps not the best idea. I've got a bit of a sore head and can't remember if we managed to work out a route.
Ah well, we'll just have to have another meeting next week 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏊‍♀️🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏃‍♀️


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

@Dave7 couldn't you ask @welsh dragon to sew up some ickle sleeping bags to keep your tomatoes warm overnight? I know it gets cold oop north at this time of year.


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Aug 2020)

Morning all. Turbo trainer for me first off. Then if the rain holds off this afternoon , think time spent boat bimbling is the order of the day . 
Have a great day everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all. Turbo trainer for me first off. Then if the rain holds off this afternoon , think time spent boat bimbling is the order of the day .
> Have a great day everyone


Not sure bimbling applies to boats........can we not come up with another word?


----------



## pawl (1 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure bimbling applies to boats........can we not come up with another word?





Moment of inspiration Sailing or perhaps rowing Canoeing I’ll shut up now🚣🏽‍♂️🚣🏻😀😀😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2020)

Pottering about on the river. Yep, think that's it. Lol


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2020)

Messing about in boats.


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2020)

Bobbing on a boat.


----------



## The Rover (1 Aug 2020)

Morning.

Well, as of today I can officially call myself a pensioner, although at 47 yrs old it feels a bit silly.... I’ll be 48 next month...
I repaired accident damaged cars until my late 20s before joining the police, I’ve completed 19 yrs service, 8 yrs as a PC and 11 as a sergeant but a number of shoulder ops In the last few years with some complications to my nervous system have meant that I’ve retired under ill health.
I’ve had a fantastic career although the last few years have been very difficult and I’ve very mixed emotions as I feel like I’ve cheated somehow but it’s for the best.

I’ve had a nice distraction this week as my new bike, a retirement present has arrived at the LBS 6 weeks early and I hope to collect it today! Photos to follow...

last thing, am I the youngest here??

Cheers Stuart.


----------



## pawl (1 Aug 2020)

Morning all.Just been out side Bit of a shock to the system after yesterday.Bit nippy.Now we’re did I put the thermal long long johns. 🥶🥶🥶


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2020)

Good morning everyone. Happy Yorkshire Day @classic33 . 'Tis cool but pleasant which I'm rather pleased about. Woke at 6.15 but managed to persuade my body it needed more sleep. I too had an odd dream, I was living in a world inhabited only by those who had survived a global pandemic - not surprising really. It wasn't uplifting.

I shall now catch up with the ramblings in here.


----------



## pawl (1 Aug 2020)

The Rover said:


> Morning.
> 
> Well, as of today I can officially call myself a pensioner, although at 47 yrs old it feels a bit silly.... I’ll be 48 next month...
> I repaired accident damaged cars until my late 20s before joining the police, I’ve completed 19 yrs service, 8 yrs as a PC and 11 as a sergeant but a number of shoulder ops In the last few years with some complications to my nervous system have meant that I’ve retired under ill health.
> ...


----------



## pawl (1 Aug 2020)

Enjoy your retirement I was fortunate and able to retire at 63 Never regret it.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2020)

The Rover said:


> Morning.
> 
> Well, as of today I can officially call myself a pensioner, although at 47 yrs old it feels a bit silly.... I’ll be 48 next month...
> I repaired accident damaged cars until my late 20s before joining the police, I’ve completed 19 yrs service, 8 yrs as a PC and 11 as a sergeant but a number of shoulder ops In the last few years with some complications to my nervous system have meant that I’ve retired under ill health.
> ...




Good God. Your the same age as my son. Where's me zimmer .

Oh and welcome to the slobbing thread.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2020)

The Rover said:


> Morning.
> 
> Well, as of today I can officially call myself a pensioner, although at 47 yrs old it feels a bit silly.... I’ll be 48 next month...
> I repaired accident damaged cars until my late 20s before joining the police, I’ve completed 19 yrs service, 8 yrs as a PC and 11 as a sergeant but a number of shoulder ops In the last few years with some complications to my nervous system have meant that I’ve retired under ill health.
> ...


I thought I did well going at nearly 53! Should have been 55 but couldn't hack the last few years and went early and lost out on a huge amount of pension, but health comes first as you have also found out. I wish you a long, happy and healthy retirement.


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2020)

The Rover said:


> Morning.
> 
> Well, as of today I can officially call myself a pensioner, although at 47 yrs old it feels a bit silly.... I’ll be 48 next month...
> I repaired accident damaged cars until my late 20s before joining the police, I’ve completed 19 yrs service, 8 yrs as a PC and 11 as a sergeant but a number of shoulder ops In the last few years with some complications to my nervous system have meant that I’ve retired under ill health.
> ...


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2020)

Have I woken in another world??? All seems a touch surreal in here today. 😄

I've now properly assessed the weather. Cool, cloudy, calm and slightly damp. I am happy with this. Top of today's list is to get out of bed.  then visit No.2 son, fortunately we are both just outside the lockdown area. Then it will be an ALDI run, probably some allotmenting and I have a little online shopping to do.

@Dave7 would you post the tomato picture again? I saw your post but couldn't see the image.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2020)

Oh sorry  @The Rover.......47??? . Do we need a vote on this?

Enjoy. Keep busy. Ride your bike. These are great years.


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2020)

The Rover said:


> Morning.
> 
> Well, as of today I can officially call myself a pensioner, although at 47 yrs old it feels a bit silly.... I’ll be 48 next month...
> I repaired accident damaged cars until my late 20s before joining the police, I’ve completed 19 yrs service, 8 yrs as a PC and 11 as a sergeant but a number of shoulder ops In the last few years with some complications to my nervous system have meant that I’ve retired under ill health.
> ...



You're probably the youngest physically; mentally, I'm not so sure.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well done to you all Paul.
> TBH I was thinking of you (not romantically) as it was too hot for us to even sit in the garden.
> Hope your friend is ok.
> I only ever really bonked once......its not a nice thing. Mine was on a shortish (30 mile) ride so a cereal bar and drink got me home.
> How you managed 110 in that heat is beyond me.


Thank you Dave, it was a bit gruelling especially for the poor bugger on the front!! 🤔 We had one who is so tiny it makes no difference, one who bonked, another who was "riding on my heart rate today," another who tired........and a sucker (in the stupid sense). It was all great fun, good people, plenty of banter.

Our bonked friend was better last night and is all good today. Planning to be out with us tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2020)

Paul I remember you talking about creaking pedals. Mine are the same. Is normal chain oil ok or would a dab of grease maybe last longer? I’ve used oil before but it’s inclined to get a bit gungy.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Have I woken in another world??? All seems a touch surreal in here today. 😄
> 
> I've now properly assessed the weather. Cool, cloudy, calm and slightly damp. I am happy with this. Top of today's list is to get out of bed.  then visit No.2 son, fortunately we are both just outside the lockdown area. Then it will be an ALDI run, probably some allotmenting and I have a little online shopping to do.
> 
> @Dave7 would you post the tomato picture again? I saw your post but couldn't see the image.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

The Rover said:


> Morning.
> 
> Well, as of today I can officially call myself a pensioner, although at 47 yrs old it feels a bit silly.... I’ll be 48 next month...
> I repaired accident damaged cars until my late 20s before joining the police, I’ve completed 19 yrs service, 8 yrs as a PC and 11 as a sergeant but a number of shoulder ops In the last few years with some complications to my nervous system have meant that I’ve retired under ill health.
> ...


I have undies older than you.
My daughter is 4 years older.
I need a lie down


----------



## numbnuts (1 Aug 2020)

I'm making a nutty and seedy loaf.......well the machine is doing it all, but I'm supervising


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm making a nutty and seedy loaf.......well the machine is doing it all, but I'm supervising


And is the machine doing what you're telling it to do, or, doing it's own thing.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Aug 2020)

You don't have a dog and bark yourself


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm making a nutty and seedy loaf.......well the machine is doing it all, but I'm supervising


What is/are the ingredients/mixture ?


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2020)

The Rover said:


> Morning.
> 
> Well, as of today I can officially call myself a pensioner, although at 47 yrs old it feels a bit silly.... I’ll be 48 next month...
> I repaired accident damaged cars until my late 20s before joining the police, I’ve completed 19 yrs service, 8 yrs as a PC and 11 as a sergeant but a number of shoulder ops In the last few years with some complications to my nervous system have meant that I’ve retired under ill health.
> ...


Welcome to this very exclusive club Stuart.


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have undies older than you.
> My daughter is 4 years older.
> I need a lie down


@Drago , his undies are legendary for their age.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> You don't have a dog and bark yourself




We heard you the first time


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 539208


OK, you still have the little green sticky thing which the grower used. Pretty useless now. I would get some bamboo canes, look for something the depth of the container + 2/3 foot - one 8 foot cane cut up should do it. Make a small A frame and push it in to the compost to the base of the pot. Place the frame behind the plant so the frame is supporting the bulk of the plant. If it's easy to do *loosely *tie a couple of stems to the frame but only do this if it's easy as I don't want you breaking anything.

Really nice looking tomato Dave. I'd stand by and quietly admire it if it was in my greenhouse. 👏


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2020)

I was outside on a pair of step ladders cleaning the windows in the rain. I know. It was very fine rain, but rain nonetheless.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2020)

We will be having more of our home grown green beans today. The frost didn't manage to quite kill everything.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2020)

Too much talk of underwear today.......let's not frighten @The Rover away.......or encourage him to discuss his boxers!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We will be having more of our home grown green beans today. The frost didn't manage to quite kill everything.


You had frost last night


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You had frost last night




No. a few weeks ago we had a night of bad frost. All the leaves on my rhodedendederon and flowers went black, and the leaves on the potatoes did as well. We thought we had lost the lot


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Paul I remember you talking about creaking pedals. Mine are the same. Is normal chain oil ok or would a dab of grease maybe last longer? I’ve used oil before but it’s inclined to get a bit gungy.


Yep I use the same oil as I use on my chain. Are we talking SPDs? I don't know about Look pedals. I just blob a bit on the springs and the bit where they attach to the crank. I also slightly loosen the cleats and dribble a little between cleat and sole.

Yesterday I used too much and missed my clip in several times. Keep it to a minimum.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> No. a few weeks ago we had a night of bad frost. All the leaves on my rhodedendederon and flowers went black, and the leaves on the potatoes did as well. We thought we had lost the lot


 that must have been a very hard frost to blacken Rhodo leaves. Was it the new young growth?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> that must have been a very hard frost to blacken Rhodo leaves. Was it the new young growth?



Yes. New growth. It was horrible. They went all mushy


----------



## numbnuts (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What is/are the ingredients/mixture ?


I use French bread flour
Wholemeal bread flour
small hand full of chopped nuts
very small hand full of sesame seeds
very small hand full of linseed seeds
very small hand full of nigella seeds
Plus the normal salt, sugar, oil, yeast, milk powder and water


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> You don't have a dog and bark yourself


You said you were supervising. It's not been listening to your orders/instructions then.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> OK, you still have the little green sticky thing which the grower used. Pretty useless now. I would get some bamboo canes, look for something the depth of the container + 2/3 foot - one 8 foot cane cut up should do it. Make a small A frame and push it in to the compost to the base of the pot. Place the frame behind the plant so the frame is supporting the bulk of the plant. If it's easy to do *loosely *tie a couple of stems to the frame but only do this if it's easy as I don't want you breaking anything.
> 
> Really nice looking tomato Dave. I'd stand by and quietly admire it if it was in my greenhouse. 👏


You suggesting he sets up a webcam to keep an eye on it?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Aug 2020)

The Rover said:


> Morning.
> 
> Well, as of today I can officially call myself a pensioner, although at 47 yrs old it feels a bit silly.... I’ll be 48 next month...
> I repaired accident damaged cars until my late 20s before joining the police, I’ve completed 19 yrs service, 8 yrs as a PC and 11 as a sergeant but a number of shoulder ops In the last few years with some complications to my nervous system have meant that I’ve retired under ill health.
> ...


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure bimbling applies to boats........can we not come up with another word?



Bimbling in boats doesn’t quite mean the same in cycling.
Potter in or bob about in boats is the same as bimbling in cycling. Ie taking part in a activity/sport with out any competition involved.
Bimbling in a boat is working on a control that already works fine , in the vain hope that you can make it work better . Sailors spend a lot of time playing with bits of string on dry land 😂😂


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We will be having more of our home grown green beans today. The frost didn't manage to quite kill everything.


My beans are going really well.
They're growing faster than we can eat them.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> My beans are going really well.
> They're growing faster than we can eat them.
> 
> View attachment 539244




Well done. We only have 1 or 2 plants left alive


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I use French bread flour
> Wholemeal bread flour
> small hand full of chopped nuts
> very small hand full of sesame seeds
> ...


Is that french bread flour
Or
Wholemeal
Or a mix of both ?


----------



## 12boy (1 Aug 2020)

QUOTE="classic33,
Your sheep herders wagon. The wheels and axles, are they wood(wheel bearings) on steel axles. Or wood on wood?

They are metal. This was a very expensive trailer chassis, (not) 154 pounds 15 years ago. The guy who hemmed the tarp has a 20 footer with a wood chassis but it has metal bearings too. Since I plan on racing down highways at mad speeds of up to 60 mph its got to be metal . Trailers here that weigh less thhan 1000 lbs don't require brakes, and I'm guessing this one is > 600. Here's the bare chassis last October after being painted black. My old Toyota pickup with a cubic yard of wood chips in the bed pulled it up a 9 % grade easy peasy, but since it's brakeless (the trailer, not the truck) the descent was fairly slow.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is that french bread flour
> Or
> Wholemeal
> Or a mix of both ?


My recipe states 4 cupfuls so I use two of French and two of wholemeal


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> My beans are going really well.
> They're growing faster than we can eat them.
> 
> View attachment 539244


Here's a few ideas on how to increase your bean consumption.
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/collection/green-bean


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My recipe states 4 cupfuls so I use two of French and two of wholemeal


That sounds like a BIIIGG loaf.
I use 2 cups for a 1 Lb or 3 for a 1 1/2 Lb.


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2020)

I am a hopeless cook


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2020)

I went for a spin but the roads were a bit crazy. Some really impatient tossers behind the wheel today. Time to stick to early mornings for weekend rides I think.


----------



## dickyknees (1 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I went for a spin but the roads were a bit crazy. Some really impatient tossers behind the wheel today. Time to stick to early mornings for weekend rides I think.


Since I’ve retired I’ve tried not to cycle at the weekends especially at this time of year.


----------



## dickyknees (1 Aug 2020)

You know the drop down menu on the internet when the range is 55 to 64? Well yesterday I was in that group. 

Today I’m in the 65 and over. 😀😀


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> You the drop down menu on the internet when the range is 55 to 64? Well yesterday I was in that group.
> 
> Today I’m in the 65 and over. 😀😀


Not that I'm counting, or anything......


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> You the drop down menu on the internet when the range is 55 to 64? Well yesterday I was in that group.
> 
> Today I’m in the 65 and over. 😀😀


Happy Birthday


----------



## numbnuts (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That sounds like a BIIIGG loaf.
> I use 2 cups for a 1 Lb or 3 for a 1 1/2 Lb.


Yes it is a 2lb loaf


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Yes it is a 2lb loaf


Yikes !!!
How long does that last you ??
French bread (to my knowledge) goes stale quite quickly.
I imagine the wholemeal helps it stay fresh.


----------



## screenman (1 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> You know the drop down menu on the internet when the range is 55 to 64? Well yesterday I was in that group.
> 
> Today I’m in the 65 and over. 😀😀




Happy birthday, have a good one.


----------



## dickyknees (1 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Not that I'm counting, or anything......
> 
> View attachment 539273


Another 364 days until my State Pension.


----------



## screenman (1 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Another 364 days until my State Pension.



596 days 6 hours and 13 minutes for mine, I am not counting though.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Aug 2020)

I've just watched The Bucket List


----------



## numbnuts (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yikes !!!
> How long does that last you ??
> French bread (to my knowledge) goes stale quite quickly.
> I imagine the wholemeal helps it stay fresh.


5 days


----------



## screenman (1 Aug 2020)

One of the benefits of decorating on a hot day is that you need to rehydrate, yippee!


----------



## screenman (1 Aug 2020)

Rehydration fluid.


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> You know the drop down menu on the internet when the range is 55 to 64? Well yesterday I was in that group.
> 
> Today I’m in the 65 and over. 😀😀



Happy Birthday.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just watched The Bucket List


Excellent film.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Rehydration fluid.
> View attachment 539290


I hope that is not just Coke.......that is sooo bad for you.


----------



## screenman (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I hope that is not just Coke.......that is sooo bad for you.



The top 1/2 inch is diet coke.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2020)

I’m watching the footie. Decent game so far. I’d like Chelsea to win.


----------



## screenman (1 Aug 2020)

We now have 12 and a 1/2 plug sockets in the lounge, I may have overdone it a bit.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Aug 2020)

Nice run out early this morning before much traffic about. This carries it's own perils of course as oncoming traffic assume there is nobody else about round blind corners.
One large motorhome and a Reliant Robin with a tent free camping but back from the edge of our water supply.
Lots of panic on FB as we are now overrun with tourists who do not observe any of the rules about distancing and face covering. Until now we have been fairly sheltered but the suspicion is that these people are escaping from the plague pits and it becomes inevitable we will be shut down again.
Some are totally arrogant like the one who had his house booking cancelled and considered that the new owner of this house was too idle to bother following cleaning guidelines and just cancelled instead. He is a car rally wonk so this reaction is typical of their behaviour.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> The top 1/2 inch is diet coke.


Ahhh thats ok then. You will have a long and happy life.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m watching the footie. Decent game so far. I’d like Chelsea to win.


I sort of want Arsenal to win.
No bias.....just a feeling.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> We now have 12 and a 1/2 plug sockets in the lounge, I may have overdone it a bit.


Can't have too many sockets.
Unless you are in a USA death row of course.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> You know the drop down menu on the internet when the range is 55 to 64? Well yesterday I was in that group.
> 
> Today I’m in the 65 and over. 😀😀


🍻🎂


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> We now have 12 and a 1/2 plug sockets in the lounge, I may have overdone it a bit.


That gives you an awful lot of options, or, you use an awful lot of electricity 🤣


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2020)

We've been under the flightpath for return flights to Luton and Stansted from southern Europe. A lot of Covid specials coming in from Mallorca, Ibiza and Malaga this afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2020)

So.....I've been serving behind the bar at the village sports club. I have a suggestion for BoJo.........the people who need locking down are under 35, the rest of us clearly get it.

Cricketers - young, no social distancing
Tennis players - older or retired, doing everything by the book.

There is no chance of getting on top of this virus if young people aren't taking any notice. Very disappointing.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2020)

That was a GOOD goal.


----------



## screenman (1 Aug 2020)

My arthritic knee is pain free it only took 4 strong one's.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That was a GOOD goal.


It was. It needed it. The game was going off the boil a bit.


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2020)

As a neutral, I thought that was a good goal.


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It was. It needed it. The game was going off the boil a bit.


Chelski need to step it up a bit.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2020)

Hardly touched him there. Bloody drama queens! Lol


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Aug 2020)

Have now flitted to the Highlands for the week, our usual cottage in Nethy, left it until 3 before setting off, the plan worked well, traffic not too bad at all.


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Chelski need to step it up a bit.


Not like that though.
Although I didn't think it was a second yellow.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That was a GOOD goal.


Very well taken.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Not like that though.
> Although I didn't think it was a second yellow.


No. Very harsh that.


----------



## screenman (1 Aug 2020)

If I start to sound more intelligent than I normally do it is not my fault.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> You know the drop down menu on the internet when the range is 55 to 64? Well yesterday I was in that group.
> 
> Today I’m in the 65 and over. 😀😀


----------



## screenman (1 Aug 2020)

Currently watching The Windsors.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> If I start to sound more intelligent than I normally do it is not my fault.


Coke can have that effect


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2020)

Hmmmm......now we are watching Sherlock Holmes. I'm not sure how this happened.


----------



## screenman (1 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm......now we are watching Sherlock Holmes. I'm not sure how this happened.




I know this bit, alas poor Horace I knew him we!!.


----------



## The Rover (1 Aug 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcome, as mentioned my retirement present turned up 6 weeks early and the LBS got it ready for today.

its a Lapierre pulsium 600 disc.


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2020)

The Rover said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, as mentioned my retirement present turned up this week 6 weeks early and the LBS got it ready for today.
> 
> its a Lapierre pulsium 600 disc.
> 
> View attachment 539307


Nice, interesting frame geometry.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Coke can have that effect


Liquid version?


----------



## gavroche (1 Aug 2020)

Well, that's it. I had my last ride in Devon for a while. and some of the roads are bl**dy steep !! It's all up and down , 13% in some cases and that's tough on my old legs but enjoyed it nonetheless. The bike is dismantled again ready to go in the car tomorrow afternoon as we are going home on Monday. I only had two rides but that's good with me. Next one in North Wales, mid-week on more familiar grounds and better maintained roads too.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2020)

The Rover said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, as mentioned my retirement present turned up 6 weeks early and the LBS got it ready for today.
> 
> its a Lapierre pulsium 600 disc.
> 
> View attachment 539307


Is this from Ian?


----------



## The Rover (1 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is this from Ian?



it is @PaulSB , not the ideal week for him but he made an effort for me to ensure I got it today. 
I forgot to mention that I’ve gone tubeless for the first time with this one.


----------



## 12boy (1 Aug 2020)

I gotta ask and y'all ain't shy.....when you say "tosser" do you mean a fool or an excessive masturbator. ....why are there asterisks in bloody...is it an obscene word? Why is shite ok but shoot is not? Are hell and damn too crude for this erudite forum?
Sorry if I overstepped with this but I am curious?.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

*Tosser*: A dimwit or ass'ole.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2020)

q


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> I gotta ask and y'all ain't shy.....when you say "tosser" do you mean a fool or an excessive masturbator. ....why are there asterisks in bloody...is it an obscene word? Why is shite ok but shoot is not? Are hell and damn too crude for this erudite forum?
> Sorry if I overstepped with this but I am curious?.


Well it's 4.00 so I don't have much else to think about:

*Tosser*: as classic posted but also useless or waste of time as in "He's a waste of time" In the UK tosser and w***** have the same root but aren't interchangeable. W***** is, to my mind, very strong abuse. I wouldn't use W***** in company.

*Bloody*: when I was a child using this would have got me a clip round the ear. It's not obscene and I guess some folk just like to use *** perhaps from habit with other words

*shoot or shite*: Hmmm, difficult. I associate shite with Scotland first, then Ireland but it's widespread in the north of England these days. Generally shite is weaker, almost mild and more jovial and it's meaning is much wider, " useless," "foolish." shoot is much stronger, would be considered unacceptable in some company, and is used in many different situations. Just to confuse you even more in a few instances shite is stronger "It was absolute _shite_!!!" with strong emphasis on the last word.

Kevin Bridges great comedian

That's how it is around here. I'm no linguist, and please don't think I'm being rude, but I feel in British English there is more subtlety or nuance to using the words and it's all about context

*Hell and damn*: Again when I was a child smack on the head words but today not offensive at all.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2020)

Morning. Bit of  overnight and a day of showers I think. Don't fancy cycling today anyway so walking after my cuppa.


----------



## screenman (2 Aug 2020)

Morning all, woken up 3 times during the night and each time for up to check what was going on, it was only in the third time we realised it was a car on our own driveway, not ours but one a friend has left here for me to fix a dent on.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2020)

Well good morning. I feel ready to face the day and I'm hungry so it's porridge time. Heaving with rain 4-5.30 but dry now and brightening up. Forecast keeps changing, two hours ago 48% chance of rain at 9.00, now it's 13%.

I've committed to meeting three others to ride at 8.30. Good job as if I hadn't I don't think I'd be going out.

Nothing else planned for the day or particularly pressing.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A bit of Internet shopping yesterday for a few fripperies. Mrs Tenkay has purchased a purple fitted jacket and found a bow tie and cufflinks in the same shade. These are to be worn while riding "Jennifer" her Purple Brompton in the virtual Brompton world championships which are part of the virtual ride London in a couple of weeks. 🚴‍♀️

I've gone for a red bow tie and matching braces to match my Brommie. 
There'll be pubs along our route and hopefully the weather will be kind. 
Should be fun and a change from our routine. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🌞


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2020)

@12boy @PaulSB
I used to play golf with a good friend** and after bad shots (and there were many) my expletive would be sh*t whereas his would be shite.
We had many good discussions about which was best/most descriptive of the shot.
I tend to use sh*t but MrsD doesn't like it.
Funny that this website allows shite but not sh*t......crazy imo.
W*nker Vs tosser. I think, for some reason, tosser has become less agressive though to me they have the same meaning.
**he is my cycling mate but works full time so no longer plays golf.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2020)

Oh yes, forgot to tell you all. Our local ALDI has a traffic light system installed. Light turns green, door opens and in you go. Red light door is closed. It's clearly one in one out.

Sainsbury's across the road had three staff on the door to organise and control shoppers. I found this interesting.

Sainsbury's was deserted inside, ALDI acceptably busy.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2020)

I went to bed with rain forecast. Woke to find thats changed to dry all day. Not sure as the gathering clouds say different.

3rd day on the run with no new Covid cases in Warrington. Strange as lots of surrounding areas are on lock down again.

Another morning when I have no plans. May have a 2 mile walk and visit the Co-op. I bought a bottle of gin a few days ago AND tonic to go with it. Poured us both a drink, ugh, not nice.......only to see I had bought soda water by mistake. That needs rectifying.
@PaulSB as these are only cherry toms will a single came do ?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes, forgot to tell you all. Our local ALDI has a traffic light system installed. Light turns green, door opens and in you go. Red light door is closed. It's clearly one in one out.
> 
> Sainsbury's across the road had three staff on the door to organise and control shoppers. I found this interesting.
> 
> Sainsbury's was deserted inside, ALDI acceptably busy.


Same with our Aldi.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Drago (2 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2020)

@Dave7 basically tomatoes fall broadly in to two categories - bush and vine. Vine tomatoes are vines, have weak stems and always need canes - a single cane is adequate as it can support the one stem the plant produces. Bush, or indeterminate, tomatoes surprisingly form a bush!!! 😂

Yours is a bush tomato, it may produce multiple stems, it may get quite wide and bushy (sorry!). If you only give it one cane you will probably only support one stem and risk the rest of the plant flopping around, falling over etc.

..........geeez I'm beginning to realize I know more than I thought!!! 😂


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 basically tomatoes fall broadly in to two categories - bush and vine. Vine tomatoes are vines, have weak stems and always need canes - a single cane is adequate as it can support the one stem the plant produces. Bush, or indeterminate, tomatoes surprisingly form a bush!!! 😂
> 
> Yours is a bush tomato, it may produce multiple stems, it may get quite wide and bushy (sorry!). If you only give it one cane you will probably only support one stem and risk the rest of the plant flopping around, falling over etc.
> 
> ..........geeez I'm beginning to realize I know more than I thought!!! 😂


So......in this smallish (10") pot how do I support it.
3 canes and tie it loosely to all 3 ???


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> I gotta ask and y'all ain't shy.....when you say "tosser" do you mean a fool or an excessive masturbator. ....why are there asterisks in bloody...is it an obscene word? Why is shite ok but shoot is not? Are hell and damn too crude for this erudite forum?
> Sorry if I overstepped with this but I am curious?.


Tosser = idiot. Dummy.
Shite is more polite than shoot. It's also a way of getting round the swear filters
Hell and dam are great.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks. I tend to say sh*t a bit.. And sometimes twat as well.

Anyhow. We had a lot of rain here overnight. It's a bit brighter here for now. 

Talking of traffic light systems. I went to the Co Op the other day and they have a traffic light over the door. Green. Amber.and red. Can you Imagine standing there when the light is on red? Must be like being in Amsterdam


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Tosser = idiot. Dummy.
> Shite is more polite than shoot. It's also a way of getting round the swear filters
> Hell and dam are great.



From my Irish mum and some of my Irish friends. " Feck" is quite a mild epithet, wheras" F*ck" is quite harsh. " Feckin Eejit" is almost a term of endearment when you've done something daft. My favourite is " Gobshite" and " Feckin Gobshite" which I apply to most politicians uttering 😉


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> I gotta ask and y'all ain't shy.....when you say "tosser" do you mean a fool or an excessive masturbator. ....why are there asterisks in bloody...is it an obscene word? Why is shite ok but shoot is not? Are hell and damn too crude for this erudite forum?
> Sorry if I overstepped with this but I am curious?.


Morning all 

@12boy If you had heard some of the things I got called by my 'customers' when I was at work, you wouldn't consider any of those words offensive. 
'Hell' and 'Damn' aren't considered crude or offensive by anyone I know in Britain. I know they are offensive to a lot of folk in the States. Maybe it's because they are more religious than us.
'Tosser' (mildly offensive) is derived from 'W*nker' (more so).
'Shite' is generally a jokey form of 'Sh*t'.
'Shoot' is acceptable as it isn't actually a swear word, just a substitute word much like 'Sugar'.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> From my Irish mum and some of my Irish friends. " Feck" is quite a mild epithet, wheras" F*ck" is quite harsh. " Feckin Eejit" is almost a term of endearment when you've done something daft. My favourite is " Gobshite" and " Feckin Gobshite" which I apply to most politicians uttering 😉




My mum says that and yes she is Irish and 98 years old. Makes me laugh whenever I hear her say it.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 basically tomatoes fall broadly in to two categories - bush and vine. Vine tomatoes are vines, have weak stems and always need canes - a single cane is adequate as it can support the one stem the plant produces. Bush, or indeterminate, tomatoes surprisingly form a bush!!! 😂
> 
> Yours is a bush tomato, it may produce multiple stems, it may get quite wide and bushy (sorry!). If you only give it one cane you will probably only support one stem and risk the rest of the plant flopping around, falling over etc.
> 
> ..........geeez I'm beginning to realize I know more than I thought!!! 😂


My dad's greenhouse had a wooden bar fitted high up with hooks to tie twine on and they wound their way up to a fair old height.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My dad's greenhouse had a wooden bar fitted high up with hooks to tie twine on and they wound their way up to a fair old height.


Are you sure your grandma didn't enjoy being tied up on it ?
This is only an indoor type cherry tomato so I dont k ow how tall it will get.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Aug 2020)

Morning all, a lazy start here in Nethy. Now deciding where we can go today that doesn’t place us in contact with locals, midges, and other holiday makers. Tricky.


----------



## Paulus (2 Aug 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees, 
Late on parade today, although I've been awake for a couple of hours. The book I am reading is good.
Out with the dog shortly and then maybe out on the bike.


----------



## gavroche (2 Aug 2020)

Most of the members on this thread are from a generation where swearing was judged unacceptable in public, where swearing was a sign of bad manners, but now, thanks to TV, pop culture, actors , celebs and general drop in mannerism, anything seem to be acceptable and nobody bats an eyelid. Sadly, this is the way society is nowadays but it doesn't mean we all have to accept it.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Most of the members on this thread are from a generation where swearing was judged unacceptable in public, where swearing was a sign of bad manners, but now, thanks to TV, pop culture, actors , celebs and general drop in mannerism, anything seem to be acceptable and nobody bats an eyelid. Sadly, this is the way society is nowadays but it doesn't mean we all have to accept it.


And years ago we could say what we liked, if you disagree now.......


----------



## gavroche (2 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> And years ago we could say what we liked, if you disagree now.......


Absolutely, what a paradox: Bad language is acceptable, having your own view on certain things is not. This is a truly sheep culture society.


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2020)

Doggie walk on the beach done. Went to Broadsands as Saunton is too busy. 
Having a cuppa before strolling down to the village for Sunday lunch at the Aggi and pudding at the White Lion.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Aug 2020)

Misleading weather forecast again. As rain was forecast had a lie in till 0730 but on looking out it seemed ok. Quick breakfast and out by 0830 for my usual run.
The Reliant Robin and tent are still in the small quarry fairly well hidden but this is also parking for those fishing on the loch and also those climbing the volcano which has a convoluted gaelic name. From the top there are good views out to the west but sadly climbing it or more likely descending it is beyond me now.
Not too much traffic but most of it very fast. With a trike on single track roads it is not very relaxing as you need to keep a constant lookout back and front. 
Got a cheap camera for front facing as that is where the danger comes from in my case. No handy mounting point so just hung it on the mirricycle mount. Surprisingly not much affected by vibration and the quality is pretty good for less than £40. It can read reg numbers on playback and has about 3 hours recording time


----------



## oldwheels (2 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. I tend to say sh*t a bit.. And sometimes twat as well.
> 
> Anyhow. We had a lot of rain here overnight. It's a bit brighter here for now.
> 
> Talking of traffic light systems. I went to the Co Op the other day and they have a traffic light over the door. Green. Amber.and red. Can you Imagine standing there when the light is on red? Must be like being in Amsterdam


Or mebbe even Antwerp when we went for a walk around the dock area in the evening. We were on a cargo boat but not leaving until the morning.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Absolutely, what a paradox: Bad language is acceptable, having your own view on certain things is not. This is a truly sheep culture society.


This is not the England I know any more, yes times change and we should move forwards and the children take over from the adults, but looking back things were harder then, but we had respect for our elders, the police and society in general, we were not perfect, but I'd soon live in the old days than now.


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> This is not the England I know any more, yes times change and we should move forwards and the children take over from the adults, but looking back things were harder then, but we had respect for our elders, the police and society in general, we were not perfect, but I'd soon live in the old days than now.


Yes, I miss having rickets............


----------



## screenman (2 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yes, I miss having rickets............



Ice on the inside of the widows when you woke up in the morning, warm clothes that were anything but warm, knitted woolen cycling shorts, Ever Ready cycle lamps, smog and I could go on. Having had a not very nice childhood my rose tinted glasses tend to blur before 74 which is the year I got married and really started remembering good things, hair, platform shoes, loon pants party 7.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> This is not the England I know any more, yes times change and we should move forwards and the children take over from the adults, but looking back things were harder then, but we had respect for our elders, the police and society in general, we were not perfect, but I'd soon live in the old days than now.


I agree to some extent. We have better medical knowledge now tho' and can fix things which could not be done in the past. I have reached " the age of repair" obviously.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Ice on the inside of the widows when you woke up in the morning, warm clothes that were anything but warm, knitted woolen cycling shorts, Ever Ready cycle lamps, smog and I could go on. Having had a not very nice childhood my rose tinted glasses tend to blur before 74 which is the year I got married and really started remembering good things, hair, platform shoes, loon pants party 7.



" Whitbread Bighead Trophy Bitter, 
The Pint that thinks it's a Quart"...


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Or mebbe even Antwerp when we went for a walk around the dock area in the evening. We were on a cargo boat but not leaving until the morning.


I love Antwerp.
I had a customer there and spent a couple of days there every year........visiting some fab bars and restaurants.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> " Whitbread Bighead Trophy Bitter,
> The Pint that thinks it's a Quart"...


Double Diamond!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Double Diamond!


That works wonders.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2020)

Dont forget the Pepsodent


----------



## oldwheels (2 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I love Antwerp.
> I had a customer there and spent a couple of days there every year........visiting some fab bars and restaurants.


The camp site was I think on the west side of the river and we were on the wrong side. Had to go through the pedestrian tunnel with the lift out of action. Bikes were fully loaded and after watching for a while we went for it down the escalator. I went first as Marta might not have been able to hold her bike back. This proved to be the case but fortunately a quick witted Belgian bloke noticed the problem and held on to the back of her carrier as with the weight of two bikes I would not have been able to prevent the lot cascading down to the bottom. Him and his companion stayed with us and took her bike up the other side thus preventing a massive disaster. On the other side another Belgian commuter volunteered to lead us to the site which was very new and not signposted. We did not have to go back again as the dock we needed was on the same side thank goodness.


----------



## 12boy (2 Aug 2020)

Thanks for your replies....common speech here can be pretty foul with "f"ing this and "f"ing that. Twat is not used politely as it is only one step down from c*nt, which is extremely disliked by women here. Various words referring to the male member are ok but they are used in to mean a a cruel, stupid or otherwise unpleasant person, and even women, as in don't be a dick, prick or schmuck. Now with LGBT and other politically correct awareness racial or homophobic slurs will get you more disapproval than old fashioned swearing. Terms that mock folks wiuth a disability are also unacceptable. I can't deny I swear a lot, but I miss people having and using a wider range of words.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> Thanks for your replies....common speech here can be pretty foul with "f"ing this and "f"ing that. Twat is not used politely as it is only one step down from c*nt, which is extremely disliked by women here. Various words referring to the male member are ok but they are used in to mean a a cruel, stupid or otherwise unpleasant person, and even women, as in don't be a dick, prick or schmuck. Now with LGBT and other politically correct awareness racial or homophobic slurs will get you more disapproval than old fashioned swearing. Terms that mock folks wiuth a disability are also unacceptable. I can't deny I swear a lot, but I miss people having and using a wider range of words.


I think its only people who live in certain parts of Wales that use the twat word.
Like you, to me, its an alternative to c*nt.
As far as I know....... and I don't know a lot, vagina is the correct English term but only used in medical speak.
Next is fanny.
Pussy seems to be the in word now (imported from USA?).
After that its your errhh uhhmm thingy


----------



## oldwheels (2 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I think its only people who live in certain parts of Wales that use the twat word.
> Like you, to me, its an alternative to c*nt.
> As far as I know....... and I don't know a lot, vagina is the correct English term but only used in medical speak.
> Next is fanny.
> ...


People in Orkney have to use Twatt as that is a place name and when the sainted Boris visited recently they made some use of it.


----------



## gavroche (2 Aug 2020)

We may stay another day in Devon and head back to Wales on Tuesday instead. 
It makes no difference to cycling though as the bike is ready to go in the car now with wheels and pedals removed.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Aug 2020)

Went for an old favourite walk today, an 8 mile loop of the Spey and Anagach woods from Grantown. Strange to see it at this time of year, normally we’re here in October or May/early June. Not many people and surprisingly few midges. But not much other wildlife either, all very quiet compared to our normal visits.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2020)

That was bonkers, three wheels on his waggon and he still won it.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I think its only people who live in certain parts of Wales that use the twat word.
> Like you, to me, its an alternative to c*nt.
> As far as I know....... and I don't know a lot, vagina is the correct English term but only used in medical speak.
> Next is fanny.
> ...




One I sometimes hear is "Lady Bits"


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> One I sometimes hear is "Lady Bits"


Or Hoo Ha.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Ice on the inside of the widows when you woke up in the morning, warm clothes that were anything but warm, knitted woolen cycling shorts, Ever Ready cycle lamps, smog and I could go on. Having had a not very nice childhood my rose tinted glasses tend to blur before 74 which is the year I got married and really started remembering good things, hair, platform shoes, loon pants party 7.



Yes, I remember the ice on the inside of the windows, and missing the bedside mat when getting out of bed on a freezing morning and putting my feet on freezing lino, we aged quicker then, and didn't have the medical knowledge to effectively treat illness as well as we do now, I've had heart problems, if I had been having the same problems fifty years ago there would have been a different outcome.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> One I sometimes hear is "Lady Bits"



Didn't they have a hit with Paul Simon back in the 80's ?


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Didn't they have a hit with Paul Simon back in the 80's ?




???


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)

Try getting a group of American cyclists kitted out on various bikes, near the entrance to a cathedral, whilst keeping a straight face because some are saying their fanny pack is getting in the way whilst on the saddle.


----------



## pawl (2 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yes, I miss having rickets............


 


I’m knocking on a bit we’ll a lot actually 😖 I never had rickets .Weetabix stodgy porridge but never rickets😊😊


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> ???


Sorry Dave, it's me being obscure. One of the tracks on Paul Simons Gracelands Album was "Homeless " . He performed with Ladysmith Black Mambazo but I originally misheard it as "Ladybits Black Mombazo"


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sorry Dave, it's me being obscure. One of the tracks on Paul Simons Gracelands Album was "Homeless " . He performed with Ladysmith Black Mambazo but I originally misheard it as "Ladybits Black Mombazo"



 I remember that album, I haven't heard it in years.


----------



## pawl (2 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Double Diamond!


 

Watneys Red Barrel Flowers Keg Bitter Offilars Best Bitter There was Allsops beers which we called allslops


----------



## pawl (2 Aug 2020)

Watch out folks Boris is going to send us over fifties into lockdown if the virus continues to peak .Keep an eye on the new members thread he may see a source ready made victims.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Watneys Red Barrel Flowers Keg Bitter Offilars Best Bitter There was Allsops beers which we called allslops


Anyone remember the TV commercial 
" Every Tom, Jack or Walt
Who likes the taste of Malt
Will like the Malt
In a Colt 45"


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Anyone remember the TV commercial
> " Every Tom, Jack or Walt
> Who likes the taste of Malt
> Will like the Malt
> In a Colt 45"


Would that be the one where they're sat at the bar?


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Watch out folks Boris is going to send us over fifties into lockdown if the virus continues to peak. Keep an eye on the new members thread he may see a source ready made victims.


New ones would stand out, they may already be here!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2020)

Sky 228 virgin 445 22.00 tonight. The Family Way. 1966 film John Mills, Hayley Mills, Johnny Briggs. May not be to your taste but one of the best films we ever saw. Of course.......we were courting at the time though 😊
Back row of the Odean 😊😊😊


----------



## pawl (2 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Anyone remember the TV commercial
> " Every Tom, Jack or Walt
> Who likes the taste of Malt
> Will like the Malt
> In a Colt 45"





Don’t remember that one.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> That was bonkers, three wheels on his waggon and he still won it.


There was a Ferrari driver who got passed, and beaten over the line, by his rear wheel. It finished some 30 feet in front/ahead of him.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Don’t remember that one.


Midlands Today TV
The ad showed a squad of American soldiers march into a bar singing the above refrain. 
The beer itself was crap


----------



## GM (2 Aug 2020)

Evening all....Had a great ride with the lovely Sunday London Riders. 42 miles door to door for me. Fascinating to learn a bit more about the history of certain buildings and statues....











Regarding naughty words. When I was in my teens travelling around Europe. I was playing pool with an American guy, and he said to me 'hit the ten ball you great dildo' always made me laugh.
Another, when my wife first came to London as an 16 year old innocent colleen, she started for working for an American company in London's west end, her boss was an American woman and kept saying to her, 'You've got a cute fanny' took a while before she knew what it meant. 🌈


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I remember that album, I haven't heard it in years.


Fabulous album, still one of my favourites. We saw the Gracelands Tour at the Birmingham NEC in 1987.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Aug 2020)

Night night all


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2020)

Morning. Currently a rather cool 5 degrees up here.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2020)

I wish you all a good morning
Seems quite pleasant out there.
I forgot to bring the tomato plant inside last night. Hope it wasn't too upset with me.
Yesterday was the 1st proper go with the new Dyson, have to say I was impressed.

We started a course of vitamins D3 and B12 yesterday. I have never believed in the need for them** but I will try anything to get rid of this fatigue.
**I am sure some people need them but I never have.
@GM must be 45 years ago when a young girl I worked with visited relatives in Australia. I still smile whem I recall how shocked sh was when the Oz relative said "come on girl, put your fanny next to me".


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Another glorious morning with not a lot planned. I'll attempt to return my library books then perhaps wander up to Wimborne via the Stour.
Just over 100k left before Land's End, the daily turbo session has been a good way of preventing lethargy creeping in during lockdown.
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🌞


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2020)

Good morning all. It looks like it rained overnight. 
A few domestics to do, the dog to be taken for her first walk, and whatever the day throws at me.
Another day in paradise.


----------



## screenman (3 Aug 2020)

Morning all, off out to wash the cars before it gets to hot, have fun you all.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks. On the cool side heee and misty as well. Off to do my monthly shopping in the Metropolis known as Newtown today. How exciting is that 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2020)

I have risen!

Going to fit new brakes on the car today. What joy.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2020)

Blimey......its piddling down.
Absolutely no rain forecast but here it is


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2020)

morning all, I'm having my yearly boiler service today anytime between 08:00 and 17:00 so I could be stuck in all day


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Got to check on my babies first thing.
I planted one of my raised beds with spring onions, radishes, lettuces & carrots last week. So far, as of yesterday, 10 radishes and 30 lettuces have shown their heads above ground. MrsD and I have a little bet as to whether the onions, or carrots, will be the next to emerge. The excitement of waiting is unbearable! I've been pacing up and down all night and smoked 40 fags.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2020)

From my facebook page this morning.


----------



## GM (3 Aug 2020)

Morning all...Looks like it's going to be a nice day to crack on with a few garden projects, a couple of small ones to finish before I start on the big one, new roof on the garage. 🌈


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2020)

Hello!!  Looks like a pretty decent day has dawned. Came downstairs at 6.40  thinks "that's a decent sleep." Clock chimes a bit later, it's 6.00am 

So I have my own personal boiler service today, bloods review at 10.45. What else? Goodness knows. I'll wander round the allotment, got some leeks I really must plant and Cavalo Nero which needs potting. I might start planning 2021 allotment as I'm not very pleased with the outcome of 2020. Too much of some crops, not enough of others. Lockdown forced me to buy a lot of seed in B&Q, much of it tasteless.

Bike needs cleaning and I need a new watch strap - Google time.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB as these are only cherry toms will a single came do ?



Think you may have missed the post below. The danger with using a single cane is you will only be supporting a part of a bushy plant. I would make a small A frame but it is hard to tell from a photo.



PaulSB said:


> OK, you still have the little green sticky thing which the grower used. Pretty useless now. I would get some bamboo canes, look for something the depth of the container + 2/3 foot - one 8 foot cane cut up should do it. Make a small A frame and push it in to the compost to the base of the pot. Place the frame behind the plant so the frame is supporting the bulk of the plant. If it's easy to do *loosely *tie a couple of stems to the frame but only do this if it's easy as I don't want you breaking anything.
> 
> Really nice looking tomato Dave. I'd stand by and quietly admire it if it was in my greenhouse. 👏


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> morning all, I'm having my yearly boiler service today anytime between 08:00 and 17:00 so I could be stuck in all day


Ooohh sounds painful.
Do they give you anaesthetic


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2020)

Off to the caravan storage this morning to sort out the water heater in the van.
It was tripping out on mains last time we were out. I'm pretty certain that the element is shot, but I need to get it hooked up to mains and water to do a proper test.
If it needs a new element, I can pick one up from Leisureshop Direct (one of the largest caravan component suppliers in the UK) which is 2 minutes down the road.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2020)

Talking of naughty words.
Again, going back 40 years.
I am not sexist but this made me laugh. Still does tbh.
Our receptionist, a nice girl, was incredibly well endowed......but thick.
One day, exasperated, the MD said to me "bl**dy hell, if her brains were as big as her tits we could all go home".
Just one of those throw away comments but so funny.


----------



## screenman (3 Aug 2020)

The cars are washed and gleaming, now for a bit more glossing in the lounge, I am buzzing today and not sure why.


----------



## screenman (3 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Off to the caravan storage this morning to sort out the water heater in the van.
> It was tripping out on mains last time we were out. I'm pretty certain that the element is shot, but I need to get it hooked up to mains and water to do a proper test.
> If it needs a new element, I can pick one up from Leisureshop Direct (one of the largest caravan component suppliers in the UK) which is 2 minutes down the road.



I can highly recommend this guy if you need any advice or service.

www.arcsystems.biz


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Aug 2020)

Currently enjoying some company over breakfast...


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2020)

Enjoyed my Weetabix this morning after 44 miles on the hybrid. Not sure what possessed me to take it rather than a road bike as it felt like I had a headwind all the way. Was toiling a bit.


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> I can highly recommend this guy if you need any advice or service.
> 
> www.arcsystems.biz


Thanks, but I have a background in electrical and mechanical engineering.
Caravan systems are pretty basic stuff.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Aug 2020)

When I was a cycling postman many years ago I started at 6AM and got my first delivery out before 9AM. Mostly I got round dry but it soon became evident that the weather changed about 9ish from sunny to rainy. This seemed to be a consistent pattern which continues to the present day. 
I had a nice run out early this morning in sunshine but when I got back home it got wet again. Good job I always get up early or I would never get out in the dry.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed my Weetabix this morning after 44 miles on the hybrid. Not sure what possessed me to take it rather than a road bike as it felt like I had a headwind all the way. Was toiling a bit.


44 miles


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> When I was a cycling postman many years ago I started at 6AM and got my first delivery out before 9AM. Mostly I got round dry but it soon became evident that the weather changed about 9ish from sunny to rainy. This seemed to be a consistent pattern which continues to the present day.
> I had a nice run out early this morning in sunshine but when I got back home it got wet again. Good job I always get up early or I would never get out in the dry.


Often seems to happen. It was chilly but lovely clear skies when I was out but it’s clouding over now.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2020)

I'm in the Earlswood plant centre cafe with a coffee and a sausage roll.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2020)

Bloods all normal. Practice nurse is getting me a referral to Audiology at my request. Previously I'd struggled to get by the receptionist.

It's going to rain. I should do housework but lack motivation. Wednesday, my next planned ride, is rain all day while tomorrow is just overcast. Need to push myself to do chores.


----------



## screenman (3 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Thanks, but I have a background in electrical and mechanical engineering.
> Caravan systems are pretty basic stuff.



I only used him for parts, like you I an get my head around most things, he was very quick.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2020)

Just back from a 70 miler, unfortunately it was in the car to do my shopping and drop a prescription off at the Docs.


----------



## screenman (3 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Just back from a 70 miler, unfortunately it was in the car to do my shopping and drop a prescription off at the Docs.



It ony counts as a ride if you had tight fitting lycra on.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> It ony counts as a ride if you had tight fitting lycra on.




Dam.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> It ony counts as a ride if you had tight fitting lycra on.


Mr WD will have a heart attack if he reads that


----------



## pawl (3 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm in the Earlswood plant centre cafe with a coffee and a sausage roll.
> 
> View attachment 539580


 


I can’t give a reason but I hate drinks in plastic cups,especially those that have the hole in the lid to drink through.Dont mind a nice china cup or a big mug of my favourite brew.☕️☕️


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2020)

Well they did my gas boiler service and I have made nine small apple pies, been for a short ride, now listening to the banging and drilling from up stairs as they have started on her shower which is going on for 2-3 days.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Well they did my gas boiler service and I have made nine small apple pies, been for a short ride, now listening to the banging and drilling from up stairs as they have started on her shower which is going on for 2-3 days.


What.... with you being serviced and the woman upstairs being banged & knocked around it doesn't sound like a nice area


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> I can’t give a reason but I hate drinks in plastic cups,especially those that have the hole in the lid to drink through.Dont mind a nice china cup or a big mug of my favourite brew.☕☕



A lot of places are using disposable cups and plates now, you just chuck them in the bin on the way out, saves them handling dirty crockery after you've finished with them.


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2020)

Caravan water heater problem figured out.
It's definitely the heating element.
Went round to Leisureshop Direct...........and they'd just sold the last one in stock! 
Have had to order one online, should be here Wednesday or Thursday.
Got back home about 1 o'clock. Lunch in the garden and a couple of GT Ales finest.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello!!  Looks like a pretty decent day has dawned. Came downstairs at 6.40  thinks "that's a decent sleep." Clock chimes a bit later, it's 6.00am
> 
> *So I have my own personal boiler service today,* bloods review at 10.45. What else? Goodness knows. I'll wander round the allotment, *got some leeks *I really must plant and Cavalo Nero which needs potting. I might start planning 2021 allotment as I'm not very pleased with the outcome of 2020. Too much of some crops, not enough of others. Lockdown forced me to buy a lot of seed in B&Q, much of it tasteless.
> 
> Bike needs cleaning and I need a new watch strap - Google time.


Is the second the reason for the first?


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Currently enjoying some company over breakfast...
> View attachment 539562


That one of yours it's nibbling.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2020)

I got back a little while ago, an interesting 58 mile pootle. I punctured in Tile Hill on the way out, I've been enjoying the new wheels and the Rubino tyres but I've now had several snakebite punctures from hitting debris and small holes in the road and it doesn't seem to matter how hard I've pumped the tyres up, I've now had more punctures this year than I've had in the last three, I might be putting the durano's back on. Road works have made the ride more interesting as well, when I rode out they were just setting up the road closure on Waste lane and I was able to ride through, on the way back it was closed and there was a fella on the barrier turning people back, I had to divert through Burton Green,. When I left the Plant Centre I headed for Tanworth In Arden and ended up walking a short section of Broad Lane as they had it closed. So apart from road closures and a puncture it was a good morning out on the bike, a bit breezy but the sun was shining and the temperature was nice, I haven't done much cycling lately so it was nice to get out.


----------



## 12boy (3 Aug 2020)

Yesterday did the 300 mile round trip to Laramie WY and back for a social distancing picnic with son Jake and his wife who is due in October. Aside from a little core work and a few stretches no exercise yesterday but I was beat when we got home. Today it will be 33C but it's 15C now at 7 am. Ride this am, then move compost soil into the hole from the roses for a while. In the hot afternoon I can repack the other trailer wheel bearings. Much better than sitting in the car most of the day.
About 20 years ago I installed an attic fan with four extra louvers in the attic walls, before we put in central air. It changes the air in the house in 20 minutes or so and because nights in the high desert are 15-20 C cooler than the days it helps a lot with keeping the house cool all day since I push the hot air in the attic out at night and again early in the morning. Probably not very useful with your weather? Still, for pennies a day it does a pretty good job.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Aug 2020)

Just back from a favourite mtb circuit from Nethy, out over Ryvoan, skirting Loch Morlich, through Piccadilly and across Cairngorm Club Footbridge to a circuit of the fabulous Loch an Eilein, back over Sluggan and Tulloch Moor. Wall to wall scenery all the way. 36 miles, almost all off road. Not many people and not many midges !


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What.... with you being serviced and the woman upstairs being banged & knocked around it doesn't sound like a nice area


It's not he best place in the world, but it beats the old cardboard box in the side of the A27


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2020)

Ernie lives in Lytham St Anne's. I live near Chorley. At the most it is a 60 minute drive.

I've concluded the lady with the £1,000,000 cheque is not on her way here. 😢


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I got back a little while ago, an interesting 58 mile pootle. I punctured in Tile Hill on the way out, I've been enjoying the new wheels and the Rubino tyres but I've now had several snakebite punctures from hitting debris and small holes in the road and it doesn't seem to matter how hard I've pumped the tyres up, I've now had more punctures this year than I've had in the last three, I might be putting the durano's back on. Road works have made the ride more interesting as well, when I rode out they were just setting up the road closure on Waste lane and I was able to ride through, on the way back it was closed and there was a fella on the barrier turning people back, I had to divert through Burton Green,. When I left the Plant Centre I headed for Tanworth In Arden and ended up walking a short section of Broad Lane as they had it closed. So apart from road closures and a puncture it was a good morning out on the bike, a bit breezy but the sun was shining and the temperature was nice, I haven't done much cycling lately so it was nice to get out.


Conversely, I ran my last Rubinos for 4,000 miles with only one that was my fault for not paying attention. Love them.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2020)

6.8 mile brisk and slightly hilly afternoon walk done. Really enjoyed it, and not too busy today.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Conversely, I ran my last Rubinos for 4,000 miles with only one that was my fault for not paying attention. Love them.



Yes, they're a lovely tyre and I've had nothing get through, but if running over potholed roads are going to cause snakebites then they're going to have to go.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's not he best place in the world, but it beats the old cardboard box in the side of the A27


What!!! you had a cardboatd box!!!
We had to make do with 2 pages of the Liverpool Echo


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2020)

And another funny (slightly rude) comment that I may have posted previously.
Majorca 2 years ago.
Bus to Alcudia.....10 miles from the hotel.
MrsDs stomach has a bad turn. After several toilet vists we agree it has to be a taxi back.
Got to the hotel and she legs it, leaving me to pay the driver.
Driver....."is the lady ok"
Me.... ."bad stomach"
Driver......"aahhh, she has gone for a big sh*t yes"?
I fell about laughing as I gave him his tip.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What!!! you had a cardboatd box!!!
> We had to make do with 2 pages of the Liverpool Echo


You had an Echo  the only echo I had is when I shouted down the drain


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> You had an Echo  the only echo I had is when I shouted down the drain


Drain? You had a drain? We had a night soil man............


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, they're a lovely tyre and I've had nothing get through, but if running over potholed roads are going to cause snakebites then they're going to have to go.


I suppose this could depend on what width of tyre ? Also on the width of the tyre compared to the width of the rim ?


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2020)

Good evening everyone. 
A little ride this afternoon as I had to go to Manor House which is on the way to Finsbury park. It's only a 14 mile round trip, but it has a few little hills on the way.
Stretched the legs.


----------



## pawl (3 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Drain? You had a drain? We had a night soil man............


 We used to have little ditty about that 

We are night shite shifters shifting shite by night.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Aug 2020)

An evening visitor just now...


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> An evening visitor just now...
> View attachment 539656


Great to see their numbers increasing. Quite a few around here now too.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I suppose this could depend on what width of tyre ? Also on the width of the tyre compared to the width of the rim ?



The new wheels are Vision Team 30's and the tyres are Vittoria Rubino Pro 700c x 25, they makes the bike feel nicer to ride and I seem to be carrying more speed on descents with them, but they don't feel very good on rough or broken road surfaces, but do feel nice on a smooth road. The wheels are slightly wider than the stock Eastway branded wheels the bike came with. I'm 5' 6" and eleven stone so I'm not very big or heavy.


----------



## screenman (3 Aug 2020)

16 days without exercise, I am losing the plot here.


----------



## Drago (3 Aug 2020)

Done my back in working on the Volvo. Feel like I've been stabbed in the left kidney.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> 16 days without exercise, I am losing the plot here.


There's a plot!!

Who's done/doing what to who, where?


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Done my back in working on the Volvo. Feel like I've been stabbed in the left kidney.


You been hitting the handbrake!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2020)

Morning. We are due rain within the next hour or so and it's to be heavy rain and wind all day. I will head out and see if I can get a quick walk at least before it arrives.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2020)

Morning all, leather balming day today.


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Uncle ERNIE has come up trumps again. 3x £25. 
Another sunny day outside.
All the usual things to do. Dog walking, gardening, and a bike ride. 
What's not to like.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2020)

Morning all.
Mixed weather promised here. Rain soon but not lasting long.
I am being dragged to M&S. We have a BIG one that I refuse to go to unless essential as its always heaving. There is a small food one that we are going to......mainly for the aunty. I have said before, I don't mind as she really appreciates all we do and is very generous with petrol money etc.
We also enjoy M&S canned meats ie various curries and corned beef.
If there is any wine on offer thats normally enjoyable.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, leather balming day today.


Sounds very erotic. Someone in for a pleasant few hours


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, *leather* *balming* day today.


I googled this to see if it's predictive text or a thing! I'm still not sure........all I got was an advert for expensive gloves and women's shoes.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I googled this to see if it's predictive text or a thing! I'm still not sure........all I got was an advert for expensive gloves and women's shoes.




Nothing complicated, we have a very good quality leather 3 piece what I intend to do is clean it and apply a leather balm to restore the colour to some slightly faded area's, it is not a fast job and expect it to take a day or two.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Not a very restful night after being coerced into entering an Olympic cycling event which involved cycling up and down the access ramps in a multi storey car park. I woke up before discovering if I'd won a medal.
ERNIE has delivered a single £25, the sun is shining and a visit from daughter and granddaughter to look forward to.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🌞


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2020)

I have risen!

My back still hurts from working on the car yesterday, so a nice restful day for me today, methinks.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2020)

BTW.....are there any complainers here. I mean, if you buy something eg food that is well below promise.
About 12 months ago I started to think "this is not good enough. OK it only cost eg £5.00 but its crap".
emails are free so I started to let the manufacturers know.........I also let them know if things are above expectation.
I don't spend all day complaining, it maybe once every 2 months.......BUT it works. 90% of the time they respond with a voucher.
EG..... I recently bought 2 pizzaa. One was chicken tikka. Sounds odd but the photo and description were good. It was dreadful. Ruined a meal. About 10 tiny lumps of what looked like chicken. To make it worse.....in BIG letters...."authentic, made in Italy". In small letters "chicken is from Thailand".
Complained......voucher on the way.
Rant over


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Nothing complicated, we have a very good quality leather 3 piece what I intend to do is clean it and apply a leather balm to restore the colour to some slightly faded area's, it is not a fast job and expect it to take a day or two.


Our last suite (before this one) was a quite expensive leather one.
Within 6 months, on one arm, the leather was peeling.
The company we purchased from had gone bust. We got nowhere with the "italian" manufacturer.
Its now sat on the daughters covered balcony.


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our last suit (before this one) was a quite expensive leather one.
> Within 6 months, on one arm, the leather was peeling.
> The company we purchased from had gone bust. We got nowhere with the "italian" manufacturer.
> Its now sat on the daughters covered balcony.


A leather suit, a bit bohemian these days.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> *Not a very restful night after being coerced into entering an Olympic cycling event which involved cycling up and down the access ramps in a multi storey car park. I woke up before discovering if I'd won a medal.*
> ERNIE has delivered a single £25, the sun is shining and a visit from daughter and granddaughter to look forward to.
> ...


I'm a little unsure if this is a bizarre thing or a dream. You and @screenman are beginning to make me doubt my grip on reality. 😟


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2020)

That's the rain on now. I tried jogging a gentle 5k this morning before it came on. Will see how the decrepit body reacts over the next couple of days! 

Rain or no rain, I will need to go to the supermarket at some point.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Aug 2020)

Morning all, highlight of the day is shopping


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2020)

Good Morning. A bit cool here and rain is predicted.

Talkong about Ernie, apparently millions of pounds are being poured Into bonds by people probably thinking that the Interest will be going to zero. That means the odds of winning the jackpot have gone down are now a lot longer....

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> A leather suit, a bit bohemian these days.


haha. Corrected now


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2020)

Good morning all. Damp grey, raining, windy. I've entered a new Strava thing today which involves cycling backwards over the garden shed wearing expensive gloves and women's shoes.

Later? 🤔 Well there is nothing which has to be done. I did drop a pen which meant looking under the sofa. Today's housework should include moving the furniture when hoovering. 😱

Once chores are complete hopefully it will be dry enough to clean the bike, then it will be jigsaw puzzle and studying a new route for a late August ride we have in mind. All this is largely a case of finding stuff to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Uncle ERNIE has come up trumps again. 3x £25.


Doesn't appear to be anything for me this month. That's the first month since I bought them I haven't at least had £25.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Off to LIDL in Ilfracombe this morning and then doggie walking around Bicclescombe park on the way back.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2020)

Morning folks, not a good one, my Good lady had a minor fall last night, didn't hurt herself but went to hospital for tests, I've now heard she's being admitted, because of current restrctions I wasn't allowed to go with her so I'm sat here exchanging texts wondering whats going on.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, not a good one, my Good lady had a minor fall last night, didn't hurt herself but went to hospital for tests, I've now heard she's being admitted, because of current restrctions I wasn't allowed to go with her so I'm sat here exchanging texts wondering whats going on.


Oh no. Sorry to hear that Dave. Hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, not a good one, my Good lady had a minor fall last night, didn't hurt herself but went to hospital for tests, I've now heard she's being admitted, because of current restrctions I wasn't allowed to go with her so I'm sat here exchanging texts wondering whats going on.




Sorry to hear that Dave. I do hope MRS R is ok.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, not a good one, my Good lady had a minor fall last night, didn't hurt herself but went to hospital for tests, I've now heard she's being admitted, because of current restrctions I wasn't allowed to go with her so I'm sat here exchanging texts wondering whats going on.


Best wishes Dave


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Best wishes Dave



Thank you


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no. Sorry to hear that Dave. Hope you get some good news soon.






welsh dragon said:


> Sorry to hear that Dave. I do hope MRS R is ok.



Thank you


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, not a good one, my Good lady had a minor fall last night, didn't hurt herself but went to hospital for tests, I've now heard she's being admitted, because of current restrctions I wasn't allowed to go with her so I'm sat here exchanging texts wondering whats going on.


That is sad news.
I do hope she recovers well and quickly.
Please keep us informed.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, not a good one, my Good lady had a minor fall last night, didn't hurt herself but went to hospital for tests, I've now heard she's being admitted, because of current restrctions I wasn't allowed to go with her so I'm sat here exchanging texts wondering whats going on.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, not a good one, my Good lady had a minor fall last night, didn't hurt herself but went to hospital for tests, I've now heard she's being admitted, because of current restrctions I wasn't allowed to go with her so I'm sat here exchanging texts wondering whats going on.



Hope she is well soon.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all, highlight of the day is shopping



Never mind, it can only get better


----------



## GM (4 Aug 2020)

Sorry to hear that Dave, hope she's ok.

Morning all... Feeling guilty, Mrs GM has been up all night with poor Alan 🐶, he's been sick and has diarrhoea. Since I've been promoted to the box room I didn't know a thing about it. Will see how he is in a couple of hours, might have to take him to the vet.

Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2020)

GM said:


> Sorry to hear that Dave, hope she's ok.
> 
> Morning all... Feeling guilty, Mrs GM has been up all night with poor Alan 🐶, he's been sick and has diarrhoea. Since I've been promoted to the box room I didn't know a thing about it. Will see how he is in a couple of hours, might have to take him to the vet.
> 
> Have a good day folks! 🌈


That does not conjure up a nice picture.
Another reason we won't have pets


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2020)

@PaulSB ......can I bore you with a couple more questions.
I am going to put the support in for this tomato plant. 
As you know, its an Aldi Cherry tom
Have you any idea how tall it will grow ??
Do I just loosely tie the stem to the support??
Thanks.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2020)

Going to sit in the garden reading. I'll have my tablet and binoculars somif I hear an aircraft I can check it out on Flightradar and then have a look.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Going to sit in the garden reading. I'll have my tablet and binoculars somif I hear an aircraft I can check it out on Flightradar and then have a look.


Do you ever get anything this low over your place?












This one came over our bungalow when I was in the garden a couple of months ago. Photos taken with my phone.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2020)

Last week, a military helicopter was flying so low that it struck power lines and had to land in a field.

Planes doing the Mach loop round here often have complaints made to the airfield. As the glass in their windows is nearly shattered by low flying aircraft.


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, not a good one, my Good lady had a minor fall last night, didn't hurt herself but went to hospital for tests, I've now heard she's being admitted, because of current restrctions I wasn't allowed to go with her so I'm sat here exchanging texts wondering whats going on.




Best wishes from here.I had sometime similar a few weeks ago.Wife did some amateur acting a while ago.So on Saturday night while she was out.She rang to say she was in casualty.Well i watched for an hour and i never saw her.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our last suite (before this one) was a quite expensive leather one.
> Within 6 months, on one arm, the leather was peeling.
> The company we purchased from had gone bust. We got nowhere with the "italian" manufacturer.
> Its now sat on the daughters covered balcony.



This one cost £4800 20 years ago, peeling only occurs on leather that is painted from new, where as this one is soaked. Used to offer leather repair as a service to dealers, but packed it in when I started doing more dents.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2020)

I bet Screenman sneaks out at night with a hammer to drum up more work


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, not a good one, my Good lady had a minor fall last night, didn't hurt herself but went to hospital for tests, I've now heard she's being admitted, because of current restrctions I wasn't allowed to go with her so I'm sat here exchanging texts wondering whats going on.



Sorry to hear that. Hope mrs Dave r is ok .


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2020)

Wet and windy, a bit autumnal. On Main St this morning a very soggy looking bikepacker was getting supplies from the coop. He had minimal gear and looked properly drooket at 9 oclock.
Calmac local office is reopening next week and we can speak to a real human rather than some remote telephone person with often limited knowledge. The office is now a somewhat sterile environment in a social sense. About 20 years ago it was a busy hub with coffee always on the go and folk in for a chat. One fellow known only by his nickname as was common then often answered the phones,took bookings and dealt with general enquiries. When the then manager retired after many years service it came as a great surprise to most that the person referred to did not in fact work for Calmac but just came in for the chat and to pass the time.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Aug 2020)

Morning all from an overcast Lydney near the Forest of Dean . We were supposed to be away sailing this week but the championship got cancelled a couple of weeks ago. We looked at our normal holiday places but everything we liked was all booked up. So we have ended up having a short break in a cottage on a farm with only horses, dogs and chickens for company lol. On the plus side there is a pub with in walking/staggering distance 😂😀


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> This one cost £4800 20 years ago, peeling only occurs on leather that is painted from new, where as this one is soaked. Used to offer leather repair as a service to dealers, but packed it in when I started doing more dents.


£4800.....20 years ago!! That was a lot of money back then.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> This one cost £4800 20 years ago, peeling only occurs on leather that is painted from new, where as this one is soaked. Used to offer leather repair as a service to dealers, but packed it in when I started doing more dents.


Is there anything that can be done for cat scratches?


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> BTW.....are there any complainers here. I mean, if you buy something eg food that is well below promise.
> About 12 months ago I started to think "this is not good enough. OK it only cost eg £5.00 but its crap".
> emails are free so I started to let the manufacturers know.........I also let them know if things are above expectation.
> I don't spend all day complaining, it maybe once every 2 months.......BUT it works. 90% of the time they respond with a voucher.
> ...


Think "Falling Down" and "Whammy Burger". Not quite as far yet, but...


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. Damp grey, raining, windy. I've entered a new Strava thing today which involves cycling backwards over the garden shed wearing expensive gloves and women's shoes.
> 
> Later? 🤔 Well there is nothing which has to be done. I did drop a pen which meant looking under the sofa. Today's housework should include moving the furniture when hoovering. 😱
> 
> Once chores are complete hopefully it will be dry enough to clean the bike, then it will be jigsaw puzzle and studying a new route for a late August ride we have in mind. All this is largely a case of finding stuff to do.


If you want a "real" puzzle, try Eternity or an Eternity II.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, not a good one, my Good lady had a minor fall last night, didn't hurt herself but went to hospital for tests, I've now heard she's being admitted, because of current restrctions I wasn't allowed to go with her so I'm sat here exchanging texts wondering whats going on.


Hope she's not in for long and no damage done.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Do you ever get anything this low over your place?
> 
> View attachment 539738
> 
> ...


Had the air ambulance & police helicopter fly below the house.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Had the air ambulance & police helicopter fly below the house.


BELOW the house


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> BELOW the house


Benefit of living partway up a hill.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Aug 2020)

Highlight over  now I can sit here quietly listening to the banging and drilling upstairs  or play on my turbo  or go for a ride on my trike decisions decisions


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope mrs Dave r is ok .



Thank you


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Aug 2020)

Foul and wall to wall wet day here - utterly demoralising.

Same tomorrow apparently.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is there anything that can be done for cat scratches?



Yes, depending on the type of finish of the leather, put a drop of water on the leather and see if it is absorbed, you mave have to look hard, if yes then a balm will help hide them if not then you can buy a spray on dye for it. Furniture Medic are quite good suplliers of products and advice.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2020)

Shopping and doggie walk done.
Fell into the Kings Arms, Georgeham on the way back.
Just waiting for my prawn, crayfish & avocado baguette with roasted garlic mayonnaise, salad and fries to arrive.
Thanks Rishi.


----------



## screenman (4 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Morning folks, not a good one, my Good lady had a minor fall last night, didn't hurt herself but went to hospital for tests, I've now heard she's being admitted, because of current restrctions I wasn't allowed to go with her so I'm sat here exchanging texts wondering whats going on.



Very sorry to hear that Dave, a very stressful time for both of you going on, stay safe mate.


----------



## pawl (4 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Very sorry to hear that Dave, a very stressful time for both of you going on, stay safe mate.





Sorry .to hear that Dave best wishes to you and your good lady.

Take care.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Very sorry to hear that Dave, a very stressful time for both of you going on, stay safe mate.





pawl said:


> Sorry .to hear that Dave best wishes to you and your good lady.
> 
> Take care.



Thank you.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Shopping and doggie walk done.
> Fell into the Kings Arms, Georgeham on the way back.
> Just waiting for my prawn, crayfish & avocado baguette with roasted garlic mayonnaise, salad and fries to arrive.
> Thanks Rishi.
> View attachment 539768



Sounds posh


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Shopping and doggie walk done.
> Fell into the Kings Arms, Georgeham on the way back.
> Just waiting for my prawn, crayfish & avocado baguette with roasted garlic mayonnaise, salad and fries to arrive.
> Thanks Rishi.
> View attachment 539768


MrsD WAS feeling sorry for you as I told her "poor Dirk has had a fall"
She said "oh dear, what happened"
So I told her you had fallen into the Kings Arms.........all sympathy disappeared


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Shopping and doggie walk done.
> Fell into the Kings Arms, Georgeham on the way back.
> Just waiting for my prawn, crayfish & avocado baguette with roasted garlic mayonnaise, salad and fries to arrive.
> Thanks Rishi.
> View attachment 539768


Why's he smelling the glass?


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Sounds posh


Fish & chips with a salad!


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Fish & chips with a salad!



Beans on toast with salad, definitely posh


----------



## cougie uk (4 Aug 2020)

Can a new boy join ? Hoping to catch up on DIY and a lot more cycling in the week. The dog tells me he's expecting more walks as well. This retirement sounds quite tiring so far.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2020)

Lots of desperate pleas on FB from drookit campers wanting somewhere dry asap. I know the feeling as I wakened in Lochboisdale behind the toilet block to find about 3 inches of water in my cheepo Lidl tent. Stabbed a few holes in the bottom to let it out. Fortunately I was going on the first boat so just packed up wet as I was heading home anyway and could get dried out on the ferry.
In Oban locals no longer park in Lochavuillin car park if rain is expected. The clue is in the name. The local towing companies are expecting a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2020)

cougie uk said:


> Can a new boy join ? Hoping to catch up on DIY and a lot more cycling in the week. The dog tells me he's expecting more walks as well. This retirement sounds quite tiring so far.


So long as you don't use the 'W' word......yer in.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Aug 2020)

A belated ‘morning all’ from me, a pretty damp day here in Speyside/Strathspey but escaping the worst of it. Spent the morning at the Highland Wildlife Park and the afternoon wandering the local woods here in Nethy.


----------



## cougie uk (4 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> So long as you don't use the 'W' word......yer in.



Thank you. Good to have rules. 
Spent most of the day tarting up the summer bike. Finally got round to putting the new bars on after I bought them last September. And then I may as well get new cables etc etc..

This isn't going to be finished in a day so I've done half of it and hopefully get out for my first week day bike ride tomorrow ! 

Can't wait 👍😎


----------



## gavroche (4 Aug 2020)

Back home from Devon now and I must say I enjoyed the drive again as both motorways were moving at 70 mph all the way, so we even took time to stop at our other daughter near Stoke for a cup of coffee and cake. If only it could be like that every time. 
Tomorrow, I shall clean the car inside and out and the grass needs cutting again even though I did it just before we left last week.


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2020)

I have just cooked the braising steak, kidneys and mushrooms in a rich gravy for tomorrows pie. The mixture will now marinate until tomorrow afternoon to improve the flavour.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> I have just cooked the braising steak, kidneys and mushrooms in a rich gravy for tomorrows pie. The mixture will now marinate until tomorrow afternoon to improve the flavour.


Sounds yummy to me.
How will you make the pie ??


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds yummy to me.
> How will you make the pie ??


I am useless at making pastry, so jusrol ready made will be the pastry case. Not just a pastry top. That would be a casserole with a lid.
I line a dish with pastry, after first rubbing a little margarine all around the dish. Then spoon in the meat mixture. Then pour in a little of the gravy and then put the pastry top on. Joining the edge with a little egg wash and using a fork to press the edges down. Prick a few little holes in the top to let the steam out and glaze with a little more egg wash. . Cook for 40 mins on a hot oven 180c


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> I am useless at making pastry, so jusrol ready made will be the pastry case. Not just a pastry top. That would be a casserole with a lid.
> I line a dish with pastry, after first rubbing a little margarine all around the dish. Then spoon in the meat mixture. Then pour in a little of the gravy and then put the pastry top on. Joining the edge with a little egg wash and using a fork to press the edges down. Prick a few little holes in the top to let the steam out and glaze with a little more egg wash. . Cook for 40 mins on a hot oven 180cc


Powerful oven, 180cc!!

What time do we all turn up then.


----------



## 12boy (4 Aug 2020)

Loaded up my ol truck with branches etc and unloaded it at the balefill in exchange for $10 off a cubic yard of compost (loaded by me) as I did a couple of days ago but that load wasn't enough to fill the hole from which the rose bushes and a couple of tons of clay and rock were removed so another load was required . Got done while still fairly cool. Ran some errands and been goofing off for the rest of the day, except for......at the store the other day I'd found a BOGO on 3lb packages of steak, not the tenderest and kinda fatty, so I grilled one package that night and saved the other for today. So today I browned the last 3 lbs and put that in a crockpot. Then Mrs 12 made some red Chile sauce to add to the beef. This is basically a roux made with powdered dry red chile, flour and bacon drippings to which beer is added to add some liquid. By the time dinner rolls around it will be fork tender and SPICY. There will be new crop pinto beans, tortillas (like naan, if you are not familiar), tomatoes and chopped lettuce. Usually this is made with pork chops but it takes even me a while to eat 6 lbs of steak so this was a good choice.


----------



## FrankCrank (5 Aug 2020)

Morning all,
Just back from local Tesco to grab a few groceries. Lucky today - some blocks of cheese and chocolate bars were half price - lovely, ta.
On the way out you pass by a DQ stand, so continued my winning streak with a double dollop choc dip, most delicious.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2020)

Morning. Glad to see the back of yesterday's continuous, heavy rain. Still overcast and might be a shower or two but not too bad. Off for my usual morning walk shortly. Hope the path isn't too muddy.


----------



## screenman (5 Aug 2020)

Morning all, very windy out today and to start the day off I was woken by a stupid crow banging his head on the garage window, will soon put a stop to that.


----------



## FrankCrank (5 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Glad to see the back of yesterday's continuous, heavy rain. Still overcast and might be a shower or two but not too bad. Off for my usual morning walk shortly. Hope the path isn't too muddy.


Funny that Mo, had the same here, pelted down most of yesterday, right through to the morning. Missed 2 bike rides, but managed a morning walk clutching my trusty umbrella ☔


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (5 Aug 2020)

I have risen!

Today I get to clean the conservatory in and out. What joy.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> I am useless at making pastry, so jusrol ready made will be the pastry case. Not just a pastry top. That would be a casserole with a lid.
> I line a dish with pastry, after first rubbing a little margarine all around the dish. Then spoon in the meat mixture. Then pour in a little of the gravy and then put the pastry top on. Joining the edge with a little egg wash and using a fork to press the edges down. Prick a few little holes in the top to let the steam out and glaze with a little more egg wash. . Cook for 40 mins on a hot oven 180c


Nowt wrong with jusroll imo.
That now sounds double yummy.
Confession
We tend to do pies with only a pastry top (casserole as you mistakenly call it).


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

Good morning.
Another crap day weather wise.
Woke at 0600. I really wanted to go back to sleep but no chance.
Waiting for MrsD to emerge and decide what we are doing (could be a long wait).
I am doing a Drago and cleaning the conservatory. Difference being I am only doing the inside and not wearing scaggy 
y fronts.


----------



## Paulus (5 Aug 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. 
The wind has died down but it is quite overcast. 
An early dog walk and then out on the bike for a bit.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

Further to what makes it a pie as against a casserole with a lid.
MrsD does it with suet pastry.
She only puts a top on it as she calls it a 'damage limitation pie'.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2020)

Good morning. I see I missed someone new on the old fogie thread. Welcome by the way.

My neck really hurts. I must have slept awkwardly. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB ......can I bore you with a couple more questions.
> I am going to put the support in for this tomato plant.
> As you know, its an Aldi Cherry tom
> Have you any idea how tall it will grow ??
> ...


Apologies, I wasn't around yesterday. If you can easily tie it to the frame, yes, do so. If it seems tricky and risks damaging main stem don't bother. By "risks" I mean if you have to start pushing hands in to the plant and the foliage is dense. Ideally do tie to frame.

Height can be anything from 3 - 10 feet. At a guess you can expect 4-5 feet. If it gets too tall for the position we can lunch out the top. We can cover that one when/if needed!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2020)

Nice quiet walk. River is well up and flowing fast and quite discoloured after all that rain.

@dave r Any news on Mrs R?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning.
> Another crap day weather wise.
> Woke at 0600. I really wanted to go back to sleep but no chance.
> Waiting for MrsD to emerge and decide what we are doing (could be a long wait).
> ...


You clean the conservatory naked?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Apologies, I wasn't around yesterday. If you can easily tie it to the frame, yes, do so. If it seems tricky and risks damaging main stem don't bother. By "risks" I mean if you have to start pushing hands in to the plant and the foliage is dense. Ideally do tie to frame.
> 
> Height can be anything from 3 - 10 feet. At a guess you can expect 4-5 feet. If it gets too tall for the position we can lunch out the top. We can cover that one when/if needed!


Lunch out the top ??


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Lunch out the top ??


Pinch out the top.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You clean the conservatory naked?


Doesn't every one?
Apart from Drago and thats only cos he has to grind his undies off.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Pinch out the top.


Again, many thanks for the advice.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2020)

Good morning. Damp and drizzly and I feel like a bus parked on the bed all night. 

@dave r I'm sorry to read your news, hopefully things have improved overnight. Good luck to Mrs D.

I have very little which needs doing, in fact nothing. I'm waiting for a decision on riding today. I'm inclined to stay in and need others to say "Let's go for it" and I will. Need to get out but general lethargy has set in - already!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Doesn't every one?
> Apart from Drago and thats only cos he has to grind his undies off.


We have higher standards round here, this is Lancashire you know.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Damp and drizzly and I feel like a bus parked on the bed all night.
> 
> @dave r I'm sorry to read your news, hopefully things have improved overnight. Good luck to Mrs D.
> 
> I have very little which needs doing, in fact nothing. I'm waiting for a decision on riding today. I'm inclined to stay in and need others to say "Let's go for it" and I will. Need to get out but general lethargy has set in - already!!!!


Not sure I fancy even a short one either. The roads will probably just dry up in time for this afternoons rain. I go through little periods I can't be bothered cycling. Don't think a few days off every so often does any harm. I really enjoyed my little jog yesterday for a change.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2020)

Eze, south of France, 15 years ago.....







Chorley, Lancashire today......


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2020)

Decision made. We are going riding. Crazy but hey ho off we go.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2020)

Before I drown disappear for the day. I thought this was rather sad. In 10 days the first live village quiz for six months is at the sports club, limited to 7 teams of 4. In a burst of enthusiasm we entered along with our friends next door but one.

Last night we all concluded the risk is too great, the atmosphere will be odd, how will we chat? So we've pulled out. We always go.

Now don't get me wrong, I'm not moping around etc. but our little village quiz night??? No aeroplanes, no cinema and so on but the quiz? Geeeez, I've had enough of this feckin' virus.

Right porridge time, I will report back later with wet but uplifted spirits.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

It's a bit grey out there this morning. Veg box is due shortly and yesterday saw the arrival of another selection of beers. Quite a variety, some we've tried before and some new ones.




Now it's turbo time 🚴‍♀️

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏊‍♂️🍺


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Not much planned for today.
Might tidy my garage out and potter in the garden.
As the interest rate on savings is pathetically low, we've decided to put another 10 grand into premium bonds. OK, at worst we might lose £100 interest - at best we might win something.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Damp and drizzly and I feel like a bus parked on the bed all night.
> 
> @dave r I'm sorry to read your news, hopefully things have improved overnight. Good luck to Mrs D.
> 
> I have very little which needs doing, in fact nothing. I'm waiting for a decision on riding today. I'm inclined to stay in and need others to say "Let's go for it" and I will. Need to get out but general lethargy has set in - already!!!!



Thank you


----------



## pawl (5 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks.


 

Morning Hope Mrs Dave is recovering.

Stay safe.


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2020)

@Dave7 - Just checked my babies and all is well. 
Spring onions and carrots now about 1/2" tall. Radishes getting on for 3/4". Lettuces only about 1/4" - but they are Little Gems.
Still overrun with green beans!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 - Just checked my babies and all is well.
> Spring onions and carrots now about 1/2" tall. Radishes getting on for 3/4". Lettuces only about 1/4" - but they are Little Gems.
> Still overrun with green beans!


We have a raised bed about 12' x 2' and are thinking of trying some foody type things next year.
Its sheltered but doesn't get a lot of sun......maybe 3 hours in the morning.


----------



## GM (5 Aug 2020)

Morning all...All's well at GM Mansion this morning might even get a bike ride in! 🌈




Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> It's a bit grey out there this morning. Veg box is due shortly and yesterday saw the arrival of another selection of beers. Quite a variety, some we've tried before and some new ones.
> View attachment 539897
> ...



Good choice there, my regular one is the Life & Death, 4 for £6 in Asda!


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We have a raised bed about 12' x 2' and are thinking of trying some foody type things next year.
> Its sheltered but doesn't get a lit of sun......maybe 3 hours in the morning.


I'm no Percy Thrower, but I'm sure you could find something worthwhile planting in there.
@PaulSB will probably have the answer.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Aug 2020)

Don't know where the bikepacker I saw yesterday was going but I hope he could swim. We had rain yesterday of biblical proportions with floods everywhere and many roads closed. Oban appeared to be only accessible from the north with care. The Rest and be Thankful has another landslide which has extended as far as the Old Military Road which was used as an emergency bypass and looks like being closed for a long time until this gets cleared. This increases the traffic on the already congested A82.
Managed at last to get an optician appointment which means a trip to Oban. Need to go and try the nightmare booking system which has an automated payment system I never seem to get right. If I get on MV Coruisk I have to stay in my car for the trip which suits me as I have no wish to mix with the tourists on the Isle of Mull. Alternative is via Lochaline which is 80 miles each way but no booking and just hope there is space. 
According to FB which is probably partly true the island is awash with raw sewage from all the free campers and camper vans. The rain yesterday will have washed most of it out to sea by now except for that which has ended up in our domestic water supply.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning Hope Mrs Dave is recovering.
> 
> Stay safe.



Thank you, I haven't heard anything yet, no visiting because of the virus, the ward won't tell me anything because of confidentiality and my Good Lady is somewhere with a poor phone signal, so all I can do is wait.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Not much planned for today.
> Might tidy my garage out and potter in the garden.
> As the interest rate on savings is pathetically low, we've decided to put another 10 grand into premium bonds. OK, at worst we might lose £100 interest - at best we might win something.



Yes, this is a bitch of a problem. We currently generate about £14k interest pa from our FRB's and ISA's and, fortunately, most is shielded from the current rates on 3-5 year locks to 2022 - 2024. We have a low six figure sum between 2 Virgin Fixed Rate ISA's (currently @ 2.55%) that needs a home from the 24th of this month and are in a dither as to what to do with it.

RCI Bank, who we already have investments with, had a 7 year (!) FRB at 1.4% but their best right now is a 5 Year FRB at 1.0% which means that, at best, we will drop around £1800 pa interest on these two ISA's alone.

In all honestly it won't impact our lifestyle as we have other income streams and plenty of savings but it is frigging annoying that it has come to this pathetic state of affairs. 

We've taken a look at PB's and have read up on various analysis of likely statistical outcomes and tbh none of them have exactly thrilled us at the prospects.

We are also loathe to expose any more investments to the vagaries of the markets (we have just under 10% of our total savings committed thus at the moment) as we are pretty risk adverse tbh.

I blame QE - central banks give retail banks lots of money to use and they no longer want Jo Public's money. I think they should only receive QE funds on the commitment that they offer JP sensible rates at the same time. Their differentials between QE rates and the rates they actually charge to their borrowing customers could easily withstand this imo.

***

And to make things worse; it is absolutely hissing down outside.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2020)

Morning all, the banging, tapping and drilling has started again, there is something to be said about living in a detached house, I've got it above, below and both sides..... Oh to win the lottery...........


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all, the banging, tapping and drilling has started again, there is something to be said about living in a detached house, I've got it above, below and both sides..... Oh to win the lottery...........



I've sometimes wondered if the technology used in noise cancelling earphones could be adapted to a room environment in some way.
The earphones from companies such as Bose, Sony and B+W is very effective and quite sophisticated, though I imagine controlling the immediate environment around your ears is far simpler than that of a room.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all, the banging, tapping and drilling has started again, *there is something to be said about living in a detached house,* I've got it above, below and both sides..... Oh to win the lottery...........



Yes!

I was fortunate enough to have a detached house from age 25 to 36. Then I got divorced and had to live in a (rather lovely) oak beamed cottage with adjoining neighbours either side for 4 years - frigging nightmare tbh.

After 4 years I was back on my feet so to speak and bought a v.nice Lakeland bungalow that is very detached. Bliss! No more noisy neighbours and we can be as noisy as _we_ like. 

You have my sympathies.


----------



## rustybolts (5 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> It's a bit grey out there this morning. Veg box is due shortly and yesterday saw the arrival of another selection of beers. Quite a variety, some we've tried before and some new ones.
> View attachment 539897
> ...


Those beers look very appetising , I love trying new beers , one of life's great joys and at this stage of life I don't have to think about "brewers droop"


----------



## oldwheels (5 Aug 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes, this is a bitch of a problem. We currently generate about £14k interest pa from our FRB's and ISA's and, fortunately, most is shielded from the current rates on 3-5 year locks to 2022 - 2024. We have a low six figure sum between 2 Virgin Fixed Rate ISA's (currently @ 2.55%) that needs a home from the 24th of this month and are in a dither as to what to do with it.
> 
> RCI Bank, who we already have investments with, had a 7 year (!) FRB at 1.4% but their best right now is a 5 Year FRB at 1.0% which means that, at best, we will drop around £1800 pa interest on these two ISA's alone.
> 
> ...


I have the max PBs as at my advanced age I do not want my money tied up for long periods. There are things like a flat in Aberdeen which is currently being refurbished at my expense but will benefit the next generation and it is possible my grandchildren may go to Aberdeen Uni. so a flat would be handy. Therefore I want to keep any money I have readily available without penalty for early removal tho' PBs are not all I have.
I reckon the PBs give me a reasonable rate of interest by present standards so better there than some possibly dodgy investment.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have the max PBs as at my advanced age I do not want my money tied up for long periods. There are things like a flat in Aberdeen which is currently being refurbished at my expense but will benefit the next generation and it is possible my grandchildren may go to Aberdeen Uni. so a flat would be handy. Therefore I want to keep any money I have readily available without penalty for early removal tho' PBs are not all I have.
> I reckon the PBs give me a reasonable rate of interest by present standards so better there than some possibly dodgy investment.



If you don't mind me asking - what are your PB's returning in % terms?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes!
> 
> I was fortunate enough to have a detached house from age 25 to 36. Then I got divorced and had to live in a (rather lovely) oak beamed cottage with adjoining neighbours either side for 4 years - frigging nightmare tbh.
> 
> ...


We live in a semi but its ex MOD and every wall is solid.
Next door, they had 5 kids (2 at home now) and we very rarely heard them when they were inside. In the garden was a different matter though


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

We have just done a shop at M&S..... planned it yesterday but tbh just wasn't up to it.
I normally do Aldi but we went for stuff for the aunty and got things for ourselves.
I know you pay over the top but mostly everything looks nice.
Late lunch/tea is going to be fresh crusty bread, cheddar chees, ham and sweet chilli sandwiches.
I also got some St Agur......one of my favourites but not sold in Aldi.
Ohhh and a Californian Rosè to wash it down


----------



## Paulus (5 Aug 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> If you don't mind me asking - what are your PB's returning in % terms?


My PBs last year returned 2%. 
Since june this year when I upped my stake to the maximum, I have had £125 return in two months. So at the present time I think is 0.25%, but that is only over two months.
Only time will tell if the percentage increases.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Aug 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> If you don't mind me asking - what are your PB's returning in % terms?


Obviously unpredictable but in the past year 1.5% or thereabouts. In the past been up to 4% when a couple of bigger wins and there is always the hope of a biggy.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We have a raised bed about 12' x 2' and are thinking of trying some foody type things next year.
> Its sheltered but doesn't get a lot of sun......maybe 3 hours in the morning.


I may have to review my consultancy fees. 🤔 😄


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm no Percy Thrower, but I'm sure you could find something worthwhile planting in there.
> @PaulSB will probably have the answer.


Cheers Dirk. Another beer?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I may have to review my consultancy fees. 🤔 😄


I will get my secretary, MrsD to set up an account.
Bear in mind I have not had any toms or peppers yet.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

Hissing down here now 
Still warmish so sat in the conservatory with door and window open.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hissing down here now
> Still warmish so sat in the conservatory with door and window open.


You'll have finished cleaning though!

Don't be sad, Don't be blue,
Welshie may be wetter than you.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will get my secretary, MrsD to set up an account.
> Bear in mind I have not had any toms or peppers yet.


Like all quality consultants I can only offer advice, implementation is the producer's responsibility.

We all saw the photos of your baby.......


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2020)

Seems to have slipped by,


----------



## Paulus (5 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Seems to have slipped by,
> View attachment 539943


Do I get a prize?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll have finished cleaning though!
> 
> Don't be sad, Don't be blue,
> Welshie may be wetter than you.


Although I like your senses of humour
Does that mean Welshie has soggy bloomers.
(It nearly rhymed )


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Like all quality consultants I can only offer advice, implementation is the producer's responsibility.
> 
> We all saw the photos of your baby.......


hhmmm


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2020)

I had lunch out today courtesy of the Eat Out To help Out scheme, a pork and stuffing batch with a cup of coffee at Live laugh and Love Food in Beake Avenue, cost me £2.50 instead of £5. I've been talking to my Good Lady this afternoon, they've moved her to a ward where there's a phone signal, the position still the same, she's in for tests, but at least I know she's OK, and thats done wonders for my stress levels. She had problems walking to the car when we left the club Monday evening, me and her Brother had to almost lift her into the car, but she seemed OK when we got back to our house then fell in the bedroom when she went to bed, she didn't hurt herself but I couldn't pick her up and had to call an ambulance and have the two ambulance Ladies pick her up, they did some checks and weren't happy with some of the results and took her in.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I had lunch out today courtesy of the Eat Out To help Out scheme, a pork and stuffing batch with a cup of coffee at Live laugh and Love Food in Beake Avenue, cost me £2.50 instead of £5. I've been talking to my Good Lady this afternoon, they've moved her to a ward where there's a phone signal, the position still the same, she's in for tests but at least I know she's OK, and thats done wonders for my stress levels. She had problems walking to the car when we left the club Monday evening, me and her Brother had to almost lift her into the car, but she seemed OK when we got back to our house then fell in the bedroom when she went to bed, she didn't hurt herself but I couldn't pick her up and had to call an ambulance and have the two ambulance Ladies pick her up, they did some checks and weren't happy with some of the results and took her in.


A worrying few days for you.
Me and MrsD send our thoughts and best wishes.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A worrying few days for you.
> Me and MrsD send our thoughts and best wishes.



Thank you


----------



## rustybolts (5 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I had lunch out today courtesy of the Eat Out To help Out scheme, a pork and stuffing batch with a cup of coffee at Live laugh and Love Food in Beake Avenue, cost me £2.50 instead of £5. I've been talking to my Good Lady this afternoon, they've moved her to a ward where there's a phone signal, the position still the same, she's in for tests, but at least I know she's OK, and thats done wonders for my stress levels. She had problems walking to the car when we left the club Monday evening, me and her Brother had to almost lift her into the car, but she seemed OK when we got back to our house then fell in the bedroom when she went to bed, she didn't hurt herself but I couldn't pick her up and had to call an ambulance and have the two ambulance Ladies pick her up, they did some checks and weren't happy with some of the results and took her in.


Best wishes , hope your good lady will be well very soon


----------



## cougie uk (5 Aug 2020)

Hilly 100k done today. Obviously it was windy but for once almost a favourable wind on the way home. 
Caught in a shower about 2 miles from home but it was warm anyway.

I don't normally ride in km but somehow 100k seems a note round figure than 63 miles. 

I'll probably have burnt out by the eof next week. Should I be pacing myself ?

Oh good to see that traffic is lighter in the week. Never thought of that before. 

Must alter my Garmin route too. It sent me down a ridiculously hilly road and the only way out was also steeeep. Probably user error.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> My PBs last year returned 2%.
> Since june this year when I upped my stake to the maximum, I have had £125 return in two months. So at the present time I think is 0.25%, but that is only over two months.
> Only time will tell if the percentage increases.





oldwheels said:


> Obviously unpredictable but in the past year 1.5% or thereabouts. In the past been up to 4% when a couple of bigger wins and there is always the hope of a biggy.



Thanks to you both.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Best wishes , hope your good lady will be well very soon



Thank You


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> If you don't mind me asking - what are your PB's returning in % terms?


When we held the maximum, £100k, the return was 1.9%. All our wins were £25 or £50 with one £100. We did win every single month, just a question of how much.

The return is better than the bank but not as good as other investments we have so I moved a big chunk out of PBs. We keep our cash savings in PBs, it's safe, the bank rate is rubbish and I might win enough to buy you all new bikes.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Aug 2020)

Another belated check in from me, good evening all ! Enjoyed another favourite walk today, along the coast path between Findhorn and Roseisle. On the way back called in at the most excellent whisky and gin shop at Logie Steading near Forres. I went for a Tomintoul and a Glenallachie, Mrs F went for gins from Ullapool and Carrbridge. This is in fact the first shop other than a supermarket that I’ve visited since February. Still not braving any cafes or restaurants though.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another belated check in from me, good evening all ! Enjoyed another favourite walk today, along the coast path between Findhorn and Roseisle. On the way back called in at the most excellent whisky and gin shop at Logie Steading near Forres. I went for a Tomintoul and a Glenallachie, Mrs F went for gins from Ullapool and Carrbridge. This is in fact the first shop other than a supermarket that I’ve visited since February. Still not braving any cafes or restaurants though.


TBH I have never heard of those whiskies.
Edit @Flick of the Elbow 
Just googled Glenallachie. Sounds nice. Which type did you go for.
The 12 year old sounds lovely.


----------



## pawl (5 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I had lunch out today courtesy of the Eat Out To help Out scheme, a pork and stuffing batch with a cup of coffee at Live laugh and Love Food in Beake Avenue, cost me £2.50 instead of £5. I've been talking to my Good Lady this afternoon, they've moved her to a ward where there's a phone signal, the position still the same, she's in for tests, but at least I know she's OK, and thats done wonders for my stress levels. She had problems walking to the car when we left the club Monday evening, me and her Brother had to almost lift her into the car, but she seemed OK when we got back to our house then fell in the bedroom when she went to bed, she didn't hurt herself but I couldn't pick her up and had to call an ambulance and have the two ambulance Ladies pick her up, they did some checks and weren't happy with some of the results and took her in.




Good to here that you are now able to speak with MrsDave.Good you now have contact.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another belated check in from me, good evening all ! Enjoyed another favourite walk today, along the coast path between Findhorn and Roseisle. On the way back called in at the most excellent whisky and gin shop at Logie Steading near Forres. I went for a Tomintoul and a Glenallachie, Mrs F went for gins from Ullapool and Carrbridge. This is in fact the first shop other than a supermarket that I’ve visited since February. Still not braving any cafes or restaurants though.


Forget the shopping, did the squirrels have another go at your nuts?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TBH I have never heard of those whiskies.
> Edit @Flick of the Elbow
> Just googled Glenallachie. Sounds nice. Which type did you go for.
> The 12 year old sounds lovely.


Yes, bought the 12 yo. I’ve had it before, it’s very pleasant. Have just started on the Tomintoul, a cheap and cheerful 10 yo, I can report it’s very drinkable


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Forget the shopping, did the squirrels have another go at your nuts?


No squirrel action today


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Do I get a prize?


A choice of bloomers or Y-fronts.


----------



## 12boy (6 Aug 2020)

Finally got the 3k lbs of compost in place so I went for a little ride, only 15 miles. Cool at first but about 32C for the last 6 miles, which were of course uphill. Part of the ride was along the N Platte river where I encountered this Great Blue Heron, a bird not often seen around these parts. A little further was a squadron of 5 pelicans, a bit too far to get a good phone pic. Notice how he turned his head just as I shot, so as to present his aristocratic profile.


----------



## screenman (6 Aug 2020)

Morning all, off out to knock some clay out of the sky later. On another note where has Monkers gone? I hope nobody upset her.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Had a very pleasant evening, cycled to the park and met with a couple of friends plus daughter and granddaughter. A few of us went for a 5k run around part of the harbour and then we all had a mini picnic under the trees. I'd smuggled a 2 pint container of "Golden Years" from Sandbanks Brewery into my bike bag and that soon disappeared. 
Cycled home in the twilight, my dynamo lights are really very impressive and came into their own. 
A lazy day today as I need to recharge my batteries.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2020)

Morning all. Very damp and misty here and I am not mentioning Drago's drawers.

Good news that you have contact with.Mrs dave.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, off out to knock some clay out of the sky later. On another note where has Monkers gone? I hope nobody upset her.



From reading Monkers posts she strikes me as very fit and active. I suspect she's off on an adventure somewhere, either that or she's Special Forces, was tasked with retrieving Dragos Y fronts for decontamination and has instead chosen to defect.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

gday gday gday all you fine people. I hope the day finds you all well.
Its quite pleasant here. Plenty of cloud moving in but its warm.
I will wait for MrsD to emerge, see how she is then plan the day.
My Mr Fixit is supposed to be here today. Some concrete painting is due. We have created a 'sun spot' where the sun gets around 1500ish. Painting the concrete base is the final thing to do.
Breckie today is fresh fruit and yogurt.
Lunch will be scones with clotted cream and strawberry jam.
@Dirk what goes 1st, jam or cream


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2020)

Good morning. After overnight rain it looks to be clearing up for a decent day.

Later I have to pick up hops for the allotment from a local brewery. I think I may be turning in to my granddad as I'll probably mooch about on the allotment for a bit today. He used to do that when he wanted to get out of the house. 😆

Nothing planned and nothing that needs doing. I may clean the bike and car but first I have 67 pieces of a 1000 piece Jigsaw to finish. Easy you think? Four trees all with foliage!!!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2020)

Oh yes I has a nice joke for you all but some bugger already got there in the any Good Jokes thread:

Today I'm going to put up the Christmas Tree as I've run out of things to do. 

Knew I should have told it yesterday.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2020)

@Dave7 I was thinking about your raised bed. Happy to help if I can. One quick pointer is you should be considering if the soil needs improving in anyway and if so doing it late autumn/early winter.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2020)

The mist has turned to fine rain.


----------



## screenman (6 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The mist has turned to fine rain.



Could you keep it there until at least 2pm please.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2020)

I have risen!

Going across to see me old Mum today. What joy.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Could you keep it there until at least 2pm please.




I do hope not..I would be more than happy to spread it around.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2020)

Morning all, highlight of the day watching electrician change smoke alarm and hearing it working, if it gets any more exciting...........


----------



## screenman (6 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I do hope not..I would be more than happy to spread it around.



You know who your mates are when they will not do a simple favour, you just wait until we have snow over here.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I do hope not..I would be more than happy to spread it around.



No, please don't spread it about, I'm out on the bike in a bit and I would like a dry ride.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

@Dave7 Every right thinking person knows that it's cream first, then jam. After all, you wouldn't butter your scone after you'd put jam on it, would you?
All scones should be done this way, without exception.
The Cornish method arose only because they couldn't figure out which way is up in the world of scone orientation and began eating Devon scones upside down. This being easier for them to hold, due to the turnip headed Cornishmens inbred fat fingers. Unfortunately, the fashion stuck and has been an ongoing feud since 1387. Twas the cause of many a bloody border skirmish until the signing of the Scone Non Aggression Treaty of 1706.
When I go to Cornwall I always spread my scones the Devon way and then eat them upside down. People think I'm a proper Cornishman then. Got me out of a few scrapes, I can tell ya!


----------



## Paulus (6 Aug 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. 
I am obviously not a right thinking person.
The jam goes first, then the cream. 
If you do it the Devonian way the jam slides off the top.

A dull start to the day here. Out and about with the dog shortly. 
Grass to cut, other things will rear their heads wanting to be done this day


----------



## screenman (6 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> No, please don't spread it about, I'm out on the bike in a bit and I would like a dry ride.




No good pleading, she has it in for us guys.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

The great scone debate is causing marital problems.
I am with Dirk. Its easier to spread the cream on the scone the a dollop of jam on.
MrsD is definitely with Paulus and does it the Cornish way.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

BTW.......
Is it a Scone as in scon
OR
Scone as in scone ?
We both agree on scon.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2020)

Morning. Out for an early 39 miles and just finished my fruit and fibre. Cuppa or two required now.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2020)

Right, new fitness regime starts today. I'd let the exercise slide while I was feeling a little under the weather while my diabetes was acting up and I've porked a couple of kilos to 119 (18 stone 11lbs). The doc has changed the type of insulin I'm on and I'm quickly feeling tip top so hammering the exercise as of today. Serious arm and chest pounding this morning and 100 crunches, back and legs tomorrow. Going to beefcake my way into old age.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2020)

It's butter, jam and cream....................and the f....ing drilling and banging has just started as I type


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2020)

Ooh. The SCONE debate. I think you can see how I pronounce it 

As for what goes on first, just slap whatever you want on however you want and shove it in your face. Sorted.


----------



## Paulus (6 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. The SCONE debate. I think you can see how I pronounce it
> 
> As for what goes on first, just slap whatever you want on however you want and shove it in your face. Sorted.


I'm with Whelshie on the pronunciation of Scone, it has a E on the end.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2020)

Definitely pronounced Scon up here and I would have jam then cream.

Oh, and to confuse matters even worse, we have Scone Palace near here which is pronounced Scoon!


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2020)

On my Dads side I'm an ethic Cornishman and do jam first as well, so I must be a rear weirdo. And it's pronounced sc-ohn. There's an "e" on the end, and that's how the Queen pronounces it 

Hold on...I've just realised...Mum from the Northern Isles, Dad from Cornwall...just about as far apart as they can get while remaining in the British Isles, so its no surprise that I live smack bang in the middle!


----------



## gavroche (6 Aug 2020)

Bonjour. Going to WORK  today, helping my stepson to build a decking in his garden. I had planned to do a 40 mile ride this morning but it won't happen now obviously so maybe tomorrow. Right, off to get my tools now.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2020)

Thats a proper sausage sandwich!







I'm in Harvey's coffee Cabin at Twycross, its been a quick ride out, well quick for me, so I'm expecting a hard ride home.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> BTW.......
> Is it a Scone as in scon
> OR
> Scone as in scone ?
> We both agree on scon.


Scon.

My family line is traced back to the South Hams area, which gives me Devonian and Cornish heritage...........I'll fix my SCON any damn way I please!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Definitely pronounced Scon up here and I would have jam then cream.
> 
> Oh, and to confuse matters even worse, we have Scone Palace near here which is pronounced Scoon!


I was about to leap to Scotland's aid till I read this. SCOON - SPOON, SCONE - STONE 😄

Still I say SCON and SHON(e)


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's butter, jam and cream....................and the f....ing drilling and banging has just started as I type


BUTTER 
wash your mouth out then stand in that corner.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> gday gday gday all you fine people. I hope the day finds you all well.
> Its quite pleasant here. Plenty of cloud moving in but its warm.
> I will wait for MrsD to emerge, see how she is then plan the day.
> My Mr Fixit is supposed to be here today. Some concrete painting is due. We have created a 'sun spot' where the sun gets around 1500ish. Painting the concrete base is the final thing to do.
> ...


You mean to say you're unaware Marks & Sparks settled this earlier this year!

Strawberry Clotted Cream


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2020)

I've had a productive morning, now I'd better shower and dress......last 67 pieces in place. Mrs P said she admires my determination.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

@welsh dragon @Drago @Paulus 
I have you disagree with you on that. What about........
Gone
Shone
I rest my case


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean to say you're unaware Marks & Sparks settled this earlier this year!
> 
> Strawberry Clotted Cream
> View attachment 540063


How common 
Must be strawberry jam.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all, highlight of the day watching electrician change smoke alarm and hearing it working, if it gets any more exciting...........


Should be an audio-visual one, so you can see if it works.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2020)

I think I will head out for a walk before lunch. The afternoons are far too busy at the moment.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I was about to leap to Scotland's aid till I read this. *SCOON - SPOON,* SCONE - STONE 😄
> 
> Still I say SCON and SHON(e)


Take that one step further and you could have
Spoon - Spun

From the West of Ireland.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've had a productive morning, now I'd better shower and dress......last 67 pieces in place. Mrs P said she admires my determination.
> 
> View attachment 540062


They've "cleaned" that one up since I last sold one.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2020)

Dry morning and sun now out. Still a bit overcast when I went out at 0730 and not very warm. Mebbe it is old age but I seem to feel the cold more now and have bikesters on rather than shorts in the early morning. I used to wear shorts all the time from about May until end of October but now in longs most of the time. It is nice when the toots of the car and van horns mean good morning rather than f off and most wave as well. Not that it stops them hammering round blind corners, particularly as this morning the grass verges are getting cut and most have been held up on the way to work. 
My grass is still too wet to cut but it should dry out in an hour or so.
Calmac have reverted to the old system of payment by phone direct to the local office rather than some remote automated system which I could never get to work with the small buttons on a phone. Could not get the sailing times I wanted as everything seems to be booked weeks in advance by touroid. Those who live here are of no importance it seems.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon @Drago @Paulus
> I have you disagree with you on that. What about........
> Gone
> Shone
> I rest my case




You just don't know how to speak proper English like what I do.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2020)

I have returned from an 11 mile Dampish bimble. Very humid and muggy here. Loads of traffic as well especially caravans and motor homes. Looks like we are in for a busy weekend.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You just don't know how to speak proper English like what I do.


Course I does......I am a Scouser!!!
I was dragged up proper.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Dry morning and sun now out. Still a bit overcast when I went out at 0730 and not very warm. Mebbe it is old age but I seem to feel the cold more now and have bikesters on rather than shorts in the early morning. I used to wear shorts all the time from about May until end of October but now in longs most of the time. It is nice when the toots of the car and van horns mean good morning rather than f off and most wave as well. Not that it stops them hammering round blind corners, particularly as this morning the grass verges are getting cut and most have been held up on the way to work.
> My grass is still too wet to cut but it should dry out in an hour or so.
> Calmac have reverted to the old system of payment by phone direct to the local office rather than some remote automated system which I could never get to work with the small buttons on a phone. Could not get the sailing times I wanted as everything seems to be booked weeks in advance by touroid. Those who live here are of no importance it seems.


Do you actually live on Mull ??
I always thought you were in Oban.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned from an 11 mile Dampish bimble. Very humid and muggy here. Loads of traffic as well especially caravans and motor homes. Looks like we are in for a busy weekend.
> 
> View attachment 540070
> 
> ...


Those caravans must be tiny. I can't see them in your photos


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> BTW.......
> Is it a Scone as in scon
> OR
> Scone as in scone ?
> We both agree on scon.


Scone as in bone.
Only the pretentious and dyslexic call it a scon.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Scone as in bone.
> Only the pretentious and dyslexic call it a scon.


Thats me bro
But I am NOT lysdexic


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thats me bro
> But I am NOT lysdexic


PS. Don't even mention to a Cornishman that the pasty was actually invented in Devon.......


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do you actually live on Mull ??
> I always thought you were in Oban.


I have lived in Tobermory since 1972 and my name is already on a gravestone here so here I will remain in due course alongside my wife who died nearly 5 years ago. However in normal times I did spent a lot of time about 6 miles from Oban where my son lives as it gives me easy access to the long distance cycle path and some other quiet roads. I suppose you could say I have kind of dual residence.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Those caravans must be tiny. I can't see them in your photos



 numpty.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have lived in Tobermory since 1972 and my name is already on a gravestone here so here I will remain in due course alongside my wife who died nearly 5 years ago. However in normal times I did spent a lot of time about 6 miles from Oban where my son lives as it gives me easy access to the long distance cycle path and some other quiet roads. I suppose you could say I have kind of dual residence.


I should perhaps add that Mull during lockdown was something like it was when we came here to work. The logistical problems were immense from my point of view but it was a real community in those days and not overrun by settlers or tourists as it is now.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have lived in Tobermory since 1972 and my name is already on a gravestone here so here I will remain in due course alongside my wife who died nearly 5 years ago. However in normal times I did spent a lot of time about 6 miles from Oban where my son lives as it gives me easy access to the long distance cycle path and some other quiet roads. I suppose you could say I have kind of dual residence.


Nice.
Not the dying part 
We spent a week near Mull and had a good bird watching tour on it......memorable.
I enjoyed a good diving holiday off Oban.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nice.
> Not the dying part
> We spent a week near Mull and had a good bird watching tour on it......memorable.
> I enjoyed a good diving holiday off Oban.


I used to do quite a bit of diving but a lot was for scallops as well as scenic dives.
There is a bit a misconception in a lot of minds that we are all yokels and have never been anywhere and know little of the outside world. { I do not include you in this category } I was once asked seriously by a tourist if I had ever seen a train or a double decker bus.
In fact we and many island residents travel or have travelled widely. My wife and myself did continental cycle touring before the kids were born and later we covered most of the UK on business as well as visiting family in Germany and Denmark.
Unfortunately Mull has become just a theme park and no longer a real working community.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all, *highlight of the day watching electrician change smoke alarm* and hearing it working, if it gets any more exciting...........


Still waiting


----------



## Paulus (6 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon @Drago @Paulus
> I have you disagree with you on that. What about........
> Gone
> Shone
> I rest my case


Dome, not Dom
Home, not Hom
Bone, not Bon

We could start a new game with this


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Dome, not Dom
> Home, not Hom
> Bone, not Bon
> 
> We could start a new game with this


But you miss my point.....imo people cannot say it MUST be SCONE as it has an e on the end when
Gone
Shone
proves its not automatic.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/g_8M2Rc1IYg


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> They've "cleaned" that one up since I last sold one.


.......and it still has copulating bunnies in it.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2020)

I got back about one having ridden 53 miles, as I expected it was a hard ride home, I was doing what I sometimes did in the past, racing the average speed on the bike computer, I kept trying to keep the average above 14mph, I was doing well until the climb up Purley Chase, that dropped it below 14 and after that the legs weren't very interested, I got in with the average at 13.9mph so I didn't do to bad, and I had fun doing it. I had a Durano on the back for this ride, but kept the Rubino on the front and it felt better on rough road surfaces, though I disturbed the rear mudguard when I changed the tyre and now have to find a way to stop it rubbing. So a good mornings riding, I enjoyed that, and it brings my total for the week to 111 miles, so a more normal week than some I've had recently.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Still waiting


He's been, bit late to go any where now


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats a proper sausage sandwich!
> 
> View attachment 540056
> 
> ...


Is that a case of "hunt the sausage"?


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> He's been, bit late to go any where now


Shove a cucumber through next doors letter box and shout the Martians have landed!


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How common
> Must be strawberry jam.


Common!!
The Queen has used it.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2020)

Fitted the new heater element for the hot water system in the caravan. Seems to be OK now, but I'll give it a proper long test before we go away again.
Just cropped 10lb of runner beans. This is the 2nd lot I've picked and it looks like there's another 10 - 15lb on the way. 
Note to self......don't plant so many next year.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Scone as in bone.
> Only the pretentious and dyslexic call it a scon.


Scone as in it's gone.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Scone as in it's gone.


Not gorn?


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Dome, not Dom
> Home, not Hom
> Bone, not Bon
> 
> We could start a new game with this


So
Sew, needle and thread
Sow, plants/crops
Sow, pig


----------



## 12boy (6 Aug 2020)

Could one of youse kindly post a pic of a scone? After reading your views on how to adorn it with clotted cream and jam I am realizing what is called a scone here wouldn't fly with you. Next time my spouse buys some I'll send a pic. Let me say the are usually triangular, very crumbly unless fresh from the oven, often made with fruit and sometimes buttered. Ah...looked in the freezer and found a frozen one so there's a pic of the scone and one of the label with ingredients. For size it's about 3 1/2 at the base and 41/2 inches long.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Not gorn?


Nay lad


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> Could one of youse kindly post a pic of a scone? After reading your views on how to adorn it with clotted cream and jam I am realizing what is called a scone here wouldn't fly with you. Next time my spouse buys some I'll send a pic. Let me say the are usually triangular, very crumbly unless fresh from the oven, often made with fruit and sometimes buttered. Ah...looked in the freezer and found a frozen one so there's a pic of the scone and one of the label with ingredients. For size it's about 3 1/2 at the base and 41/2 inches long.


A Scon


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> .......and it still has copulating bunnies in it.


And the naturists, greeting the vicar.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> A Scone
> View attachment 540099


FTFY


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Common!!
> The Queen has used it.


What does she know.......she's a German that married a Greek!!!


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> Could one of youse kindly post a pic of a scone? After reading your views on how to adorn it with clotted cream and jam I am realizing what is called a scone here wouldn't fly with you. Next time my spouse buys some I'll send a pic. Let me say the are usually triangular, very crumbly unless fresh from the oven, often made with fruit and sometimes buttered. Ah...looked in the freezer and found a frozen one so there's a pic of the scone and one of the label with ingredients. For size it's about 3 1/2 at the base and 41/2 inches long.



https://www.devonlive.com/whats-on/food-drink/devon-national-cream-tea-day-1331042


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

@12boy you will have to zoom in.
Our lunch today.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 540100
> 
> @12boy you will have to zoom in.
> Our lunch today.


Bottle is empty!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bottle is empty!


It wasnt when we started


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Shove a cucumber through next doors letter box and shout the Martians have landed!



A Ken Dodd joke.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> It wasnt when we started


Well who'd start with an empty bottle.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that a case of "hunt the sausage"?



No there was plenty of sausage in it.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 540100
> 
> @12boy you will have to zoom in.
> Our lunch today.


Proper job!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Aug 2020)

Good afternoon all, a fabulous day here today  Took the mtb’s along the land rover track from Tomintoul along the River Avon, 15 miles into the heart of the Cairngorms to where it runs out and becomes a footpath, a few miles shy of Loch Avon itself. Saw two young golden eagles, an adder, and numerous lizards.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good afternoon all, a fabulous day here today  Took the mtb’s along the land rover track from Tomintoul along the River Avon, 15 miles into the heart of the Cairngorms to where it runs out and becomes a footpath, a few miles shy of Loch Avon itself. Saw two young golden eagles, an adder, and numerous lizards.
> View attachment 540110
> 
> 
> ...


WoW nice back yard


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned from an 11 mile Dampish bimble. Very humid and muggy here. Loads of traffic as well especially caravans and motor homes. Looks like we are in for a busy weekend.
> 
> View attachment 540070
> 
> ...


Nice Brooks saddle and matching saddlebag. There's posh!


----------



## pawl (6 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats a proper sausage sandwich!
> 
> View attachment 540056
> 
> ...




Those slices of bread are what in North West Leicestershire we we.call door steps.If ate them with the extra weight inside me I would fly down hill only to stagger up the other side🚴🏽 🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Those slices of bread are what in North West Leicestershire for steps.If ate them with the extra weight inside me I would fly down hill only to stagger up the other side🚴🏽 🥺🥺🥺


Can't see a bottle of HP Brown sauce on the table, surely you didn't eat it raw


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> WoW nice back yard


If only it was our back yard ! But perhaps one day...


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Nice Brooks saddle and matching saddlebag. There's posh!




What can I say. I do like matching things. 

Thanks by The way.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> What can I say. I do like matching things.
> 
> Thanks by The way.


Me too!
Before lockdown I popped into Lush on Poole high Street to get some lotions and potions for Mrs Tenkay. I cycled down on my Orange Brommie, folded it and took it into the shop. The staff in the shop were admiring the bike and one girl complemented me on my colour coordination as I was wearing orange cycling gloves and jacket. Then I pulled back the sleeve of my jacket to reveal my orange watch strap, and hitched my trousers leg to show my matching orange socks


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Me too!
> Before lockdown I popped into Lush on Poole high Street to get some lotions and potions for Mrs Tenkay. I cycled down on my Orange Brommie, folded it and took it into the shop. The staff in the shop were admiring the bike and one girl complemented me on my colour coordination as I was wearing orange cycling gloves and jacket. Then I pulled back the sleeve of my jacket to reveal my orange watch strap, and hitched my trousers leg to show my matching orange socks


Snap! Lol. Photobombed by Molly.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> Could one of youse kindly post a pic of a scone? After reading your views on how to adorn it with clotted cream and jam I am realizing what is called a scone here wouldn't fly with you. Next time my spouse buys some I'll send a pic. Let me say the are usually triangular, very crumbly unless fresh from the oven, often made with fruit and sometimes buttered. Ah...looked in the freezer and found a frozen one so there's a pic of the scone and one of the label with ingredients. For size it's about 3 1/2 at the base and 41/2 inches long.


May be a similar recipe, sounds like it......but the shape is oh so wrong


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Can't see a bottle of HP Brown sauce on the table, surely you didn't eat it raw



No sauce for me this morning, I don't do brown sauce only red.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Snap! Lol. Photobombed by Molly.
> View attachment 540126


How did you get on with Pointless ? Any pointless answers ?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> No sauce for me this morning, I don't do brown sauce only red.


From Coventry..... what can we expect.
Sausage sarnie = brown sauce. End of.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> How did you get on with Pointless ? Any pointless answers ?


Nope. 2 points was the best I think.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. 2 points was the best I think.


2 points is good


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

1 in 5 baby boomers have been doing this activity to fill their time during lock down. But what is it?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Me too!
> Before lockdown I popped into Lush on Poole high Street to get some lotions and potions for Mrs Tenkay. I cycled down on my Orange Brommie, folded it and took it into the shop. The staff in the shop were admiring the bike and one girl complemented me on my colour coordination as I was wearing orange cycling gloves and jacket. Then I pulled back the sleeve of my jacket to reveal my orange watch strap, and hitched my trousers leg to show my matching orange socks


You've been Tangoed!


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> 1 in 5 baby boomers have been doing this activity to fill their time during lock down. But what is it?


Playing the Stock Market?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2020)

@Flick of the Elbow wonderful pics.

Do you find your user name works? I always miss it......


----------



## screenman (6 Aug 2020)

The clays were falling out of the sky in pieces today, best days shooting I have ever done. Now all I need to do is get some cycling done again, the arthritic knee is giving a lot of pain hopefully turning the pedals will help but it may soon be time for a new one.

Todays big problem, do we go to Turkey in September or not? I cannot seem to come up with an answer for that one.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> The clays were falling out of the sky in pieces today, best days shooting I have ever done. Now all I need to do is get some cycling done again, the arthritic knee is giving a lot of pain hopefully turning the pedals will help but it may soon be time for a new one.
> 
> Todays big problem, do we go to Turkey in September or not? I cannot seem to come up with an answer for that one.


Do they still have the curfew in place for the over 65's.


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2020)

It's our wedding anniversary next week and I've got a feeling that Mrs D is sneakily planning something. I'm eagle eyed and alaert, while pretending to be nonchalantly ignorant, see if I can suss her out.


----------



## screenman (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Do they still have the curfew in place for the over 65's.




No, but neither of us would be affected.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Todays big problem, do we go to Turkey in September or not? I cannot seem to come up with an answer for that one.



We have decided we won't be flying in the foreseeable future, we feel the risk is too great.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> It's our wedding anniversary next week and I've got a feeling that Mrs D is sneakily planning something. I'm eagle eyed and alaert, while pretending to be nonchalantly ignorant *see if I can suss her out.*


No Chance!


----------



## screenman (6 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We have decided we won't be flying in the foreseeable future, we feel the risk is too great.




See a few more added to the quarantine list tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> See a few more added to the quarantine list tonight.


Yep, but for us it's not the concern of quarantine but the disease itself.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> From Coventry..... what can we expect.
> Sausage sarnie = brown sauce. End of.




Brown sauce


----------



## 12boy (6 Aug 2020)

Thank you all for your scone/scone pics. Yum yum. They look a lot like the bicuits found in the south with a speciality called bicuits and gravy...they are split and smothered with white gravy with little bits of sausage in it. I think it's disgusting but many people take guilty pleasure in gobbling down the glutinous mass. Dave 7, if you eat lunch like that everyday with that beautiful lady you are a lucky man.
Went for my 20 today and was within 20 feet of an antelope doe and her fawn eating grass at the college. I am glad they didn't startle as behind me is a 50 mph road and I do hate to see them hurt. Got home before it got too hot so it was a very pleasant ride.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> Thank you all for your scone/scone pics. Yum yum. They look a lot like the bicuits found in the south with a speciality called bicuits and gravy...they are split and smothered with white gravy with little bits of sausage in it. I think it's disgusting but many people take guilty pleasure in gobbling down the glutinous mass. Dave 7, if you eat lunch like that everyday with that beautiful lady you are a lucky man.
> Went for my 20 today and was within 20 feet of an antelope doe and her fawn eating grass at the college. I am glad they didn't startle as behind me is a 50 mph road and I do hate to see them hurt. Got home before it got too hot so it was a very pleasant ride.


You can settle the cream/jam argument then. Which should be applied first?


----------



## Drago (6 Aug 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## 12boy (7 Aug 2020)

I'd load on the cream and then the jam. Of course, I've never seen or eaten clotted cream but that's what I'd do with butter and jam. BTW, I butter the bread and then add Marmite. Hopefully that is ok. I shouldn't eat a lot of carbs or sugar but I'd hop off my anti diabetes diet in a hot minute to eat a scone with the cream and jam in either order. In fact, Sir, may I have one of each, please? Then I will know which I like best.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> I'd load on the cream and then the jam. Of course, I've never seen or eaten clotted cream but that's what I'd do with butter and jam. BTW, I butter the bread and then add Marmite. Hopefully that is ok. I shouldn't eat a lot of carbs or sugar but I'd hop off my anti diabetes diet in a hot minute to eat a scone with the cream and jam in either order. In fact, Sir, may I have one of each, please? Then I will know which I like best.


See, the best placed to decide. 
Even willing to experiment to try and decide which is the better way.


----------



## screenman (7 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, but for us it's not the concern of quarantine but the disease itself.



I get that bit completely.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2020)

Morning. Incredibly muggy and warm already. 3.8 mile jog done very slowly. Stopped to help a young hedgehog over the road and popped it into a garden in case it got squished.

Off to get freshened up before I drip all over the carpet.


----------



## screenman (7 Aug 2020)

Morning all, another bright sunny and hot one here, not a lot planned today.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Incredibly muggy and warm already. 3.8 mile jog done very slowly.
> 
> Off to get freshened up before I drip all over the carpet.


Didn't realise you had a weak bladder


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

Morning folk.
Very overcast at the moment......not at all as promised.
Lot of houseworky type jobs to do today. Conservatory needs a good clean as does the main bathroom......its all go


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> Thank you all for your scone/scone pics. Yum yum. They look a lot like the bicuits found in the south with a speciality called bicuits and gravy...they are split and smothered with white gravy with little bits of sausage in it. I think it's disgusting but many people take guilty pleasure in gobbling down the glutinous mass. Dave 7, if you eat lunch like that everyday with that beautiful lady you are a lucky man.
> Went for my 20 today and was within 20 feet of an antelope doe and her fawn eating grass at the college. I am glad they didn't startle as behind me is a 50 mph road and I do hate to see them hurt. Got home before it got too hot so it was a very pleasant ride.


Aye.... as we say "she scrubs up well".
Cream tea as its called is a rare treat. My wast line doesn't need help to get bigger


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2020)

I have risen!

Today is supposed to be hotter than a naked Carol vorderman smeared in chilli sauce.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees

We're off to look after our granddaughter while her mum goes to get her eyes tested. 
We'll avoid the Prom as it was too busy last week and stick to the back roads. 
We've booked lunch and the bike ride home will include the local brewery. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🍺


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> Thank you all for your scone/scone pics. Yum yum. They look a lot like the bicuits found in the south with a speciality called bicuits and gravy...they are split and smothered with white gravy with little bits of sausage in it. I think it's disgusting but many people take guilty pleasure in gobbling down the glutinous mass. Dave 7, if you eat lunch like that everyday with that beautiful lady you are a lucky man.
> Went for my 20 today and was within 20 feet of an antelope doe and her fawn eating grass at the college. I am glad they didn't startle as behind me is a 50 mph road and I do hate to see them hurt. Got home before it got too hot so it was a very pleasant ride.


Sounds disgusting to me as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> Thank you all for your scone/scone pics. Yum yum. They look a lot like the bicuits found in the south with a speciality called bicuits and gravy...they are split and smothered with white gravy with little bits of sausage in it. I think it's disgusting but many people take guilty pleasure in gobbling down the glutinous mass. Dave 7, if you eat lunch like that everyday with that beautiful lady you are a lucky man.
> Went for my 20 today and was within 20 feet of an antelope doe and her fawn eating grass at the college. I am glad they didn't startle as behind me is a 50 mph road and I do hate to see them hurt. Got home before it got too hot so it was a very pleasant ride.




They are exactly the same, just with fruit in them.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2020)

Good morning. Warm here already and it's going to get hotter I fear. I can imagine the grockles driving here already.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They are exactly the same, just with fruit in them.


And they are unsweetened.

Morning all 
Yay.....it's Fish Friday!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2020)

Good morning persons of leisure. A lovely day is dawning. 19C already.

The porridge is on and I'm meeting the guys at 9.00. Other than this I have nothing to do.

I've been offered an NHS audiology test with Beacon Medical Group. Anyone experience of this company? The alternative is Specsavers.

Local word from a number of people, my personal source is good, is Preston is very close to lockdown. Don't know how the area is decided; if it's post code I'm stuffed, by local authority and we're outside the area. 🤞

See ya later alligator......


----------



## dickyknees (7 Aug 2020)

Good morning. 


welsh dragon said:


> I can imagine the grockles driving here already.


They will be a bit damp and disappointed in Anglesey today. Heatwave, sun?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Good morning.
> 
> They will be a bit damp and disappointed in Anglesey today. Heatwave, sun?
> View attachment 540233




Lovely Welsh day I'd say.

It's a tad overcast here in Powys, but I'm sure it will be scorchio soon enough


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> The clays were falling out of the sky in pieces today, best days shooting I have ever done. Now all I need to do is get some cycling done again, the arthritic knee is giving a lot of pain hopefully turning the pedals will help but it may soon be time for a new one.
> 
> *Todays big problem, do we go to Turkey in September or not? I cannot seem to come up with an answer for that one.*



Just go!
1. Just be cautious, as you would here
2. You are retired, if you have quarantine on your return, so what?
3. Don't allow Covid to waste a year (or more) of your life
4. There is a difference between "being alive" and "living"

All IMHO, of course


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Aug 2020)

Morning all, our last day in Nethy today, weather not as good as yesterday but not bad all the same. Another mtb outing is planned. Might drive home this evening to avoid the traffic.


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2020)

Just done 40 minutes on the weights. Legs and core today. Back and light legs tomorrow, rest Sunday.


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2020)

Wedding anniversary update. Mrs D has, completely out of the blue, asked me what I think of ebikes. I asked her if she's thinking of buying one for herself and she quickly refuted that idea. So why did she ask? Told he that I've nothing against them, although I've no plans to buy one myself for the foreseeable. My guess is shes probing to see what to get me - I've got her an eternity ring, so I'll be flavour of the week.


----------



## Paulus (7 Aug 2020)

Morning all, 
Dog has been walked before it gets too warm, the washing has been done and is on the line, now I I have to cycle to the charity shop to dump, sorry, give some donations to them as they are now taking in stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Wedding anniversary update. Mrs D has, completely out of the blue, asked me what I think of ebikes. I asked her if she's thinking of buying one for herself and she quickly refused that idea. So why did she ask?




Maybe she thinks you are such an old fart now that you need one.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2020)

My goodness it is so humid here now. The air has a sticky feel to it if that makes any sense .


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2020)

to be honest welshie, I have given it some thought. The dog knocked me over in spectacular fasion a few years back - he ran full tilt (about 35mph for a lab) into the front of my knee and knocked be arriss over nip and hyper extended the knee. I was on crutches for a few months and had physio and it quickly improved, but its aching more and more as time goes by. I have been wondering if I'll make it to 60 without giving in and buying one.


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My goodness it is so humid here now. The air has a sticky feel to it if that makes any sense .


Sounds like you're inside my Y fronts!


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2020)

I'm away house doggie sitting for a long weekend


----------



## gavroche (7 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Wedding anniversary update. Mrs D has, completely out of the blue, asked me what I think of ebikes. I asked her if she's thinking of buying one for herself and she quickly refuted that idea. So why did she ask? Told he that I've nothing against them, although I've no plans to buy one myself for the foreseeable. My guess is shes probing to see what to get me - I've got her an eternity ring, so I'll be flavour of the week.


When you get it, I hope you will give us a report on your opinion of these hi-tech machines . Enjoy your anniversary and best wishes to you both.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Aug 2020)

Made the mistake of heading for the Prom. Traffic was nose to tail but we sailed past in the bike lane.
Prom and beach very busy already and Mrs Tenkay saw her first man posing in Speedos ( I never noticed as I was weaving in and out of the bikini clad ladies strolling along the Prom 😉)


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2020)

Not out cycling this morning. Chores mostly done and bread on to rise.
Road rage and tourist bashing alive and well on Mull. There are 2 FB pages. A prissy one for the settlers who came here to finance their retirement by doing B&B and the other for the rest of us.
White van man started it and as he is one of the mods it did not get taken down.
A tourist writes " If someone is driving behind me blowing his horn and flashing his lights while practically attached to my back bumper I am certainly not letting him past".
You would imagine that is a wind up but sadly not. Even one of the local nurses piled in, possibly the one who passed me yesterday going at a fair old clip.
They also complain about the pavement being painted with local authority approval with lines at 2 metre distancing near the coop and advice to wear a mask. 
They are a tourist and will do as they please and if anybody objects they will take the vast fortune they intend to spend somewhere where they are welcome to do as they please.
Naturally being a known stirrer I join in. I prefer to do one liners or possibly a max of 2 sentences which I find to be most effective.


----------



## gavroche (7 Aug 2020)

Good morning all. I have noticed that work doesn't agree with me anymore after spending all day doing the decking at my stepson's house. My legs and back are aching this morning so easy day today, just mowing the grass and possibly an easy bike ride ?? Decking finished by the way, pleased to say. Have a good day every one.


----------



## GM (7 Aug 2020)

Morning all... Getting scorchio already, taking the dog for a stroll through the woods shortly, hopefully a bit cooler for him.

We got our first baby this morning as well...


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Sounds like you're inside my Y fronts!




That is probably the most unpleasant thing thay could EVER happen to me.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning persons of leisure. A lovely day is dawning. 19C already.
> 
> The porridge is on and I'm meeting the guys at 9.00. Other than this I have nothing to do.
> 
> ...


Health Authority area, not postcode.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Just done 40 minutes on the weights. Legs and core today. Back and light legs tomorrow, rest Sunday.


I know next to nothing about weights I only do basic light ones. But isn't that a lot if you have had a long lay off ?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> to be honest welshie, I have given it some thought. The dog knocked me over in spectacular fasion a few years back - he ran full tilt (about 35mph for a lab) into the front of my knee and knocked be arriss over nip and hyper extended the knee. I was on crutches for a few months and had physio and it quickly improved, but its aching more and more as time goes by. I have been wondering if I'll make it to 60 without giving in and buying one.


A great idea for those that need one.
I plan to cycle a standard bike for as long as poss but if this fatigue is going to stick around I will do it.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Getting scorchio already, taking the dog for a stroll through the woods shortly, hopefully a bit cooler for him.
> 
> We got our first baby this morning as well...
> 
> View attachment 540253


And yours is bigger than @Dave7's as well.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Made the mistake of heading for the Prom. Traffic was nose to tail but we sailed past in the bike lane.
> Prom and beach very busy already and Mrs Tenkay saw her first man posing in Speedos ( I never noticed as I was weaving in and out of the bikini clad ladies strolling along the Prom 😉)
> View attachment 540245


As Steptoe would say "you dirty old man".
Any photos


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> And yours is bigger than @Dave7's as well.


Size is not everything


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> As Steptoe would say "you dirty old man".
> Any photos


Was Harold that said it. 

I have weed killed my gravel and had a walk round to the supermarket to get a few things to keep me going into next week. Incredibly muggy. Wearing a face covering wasn't pleasant. Couldn't wait to get it off the minute I was out the door again.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2020)

Seems like an Invasion is going to happen 

North Wales Live: Locals warned to stay away from Pwllheli town centre with huge number of tourists causing 'bedlam'.
https://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/locals-warned-stay-away-centre-18727520


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2020)

Doggie walk done at Velator Quay.






Got back.....fighting through the Grockle jams ...... had a cuppa and then started on the lawns. Will cut them later, but I have found from past experience that it's better to edge them _*before *_going to the pub.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe she thinks you are such an old fart now that you need one.



Beat me to it


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Seems like an Invasion is going to happen
> 
> North Wales Live: Locals warned to stay away from Pwllheli town centre with huge number of tourists causing 'bedlam'.
> https://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/locals-warned-stay-away-centre-18727520


I can sympathise as I cannot go anywhere near our Main Street or even the local filling station after 0900 and a trip to Iona is certainly out as those who live here are not welcome unless to serve a tourist.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

All you garden experts.... .. I am after suggestions.
We are creating a little sun spot and have put 2 troughs so we can add colour (photo below)
Each trough measures 1.4 mtr x 370mm wide x 350mm deep.
We are thinking of aubretia or similar. Something permanent with long lasting colour.
And thought or alternatives.


----------



## cougie uk (7 Aug 2020)

Cake and coffee out on the bike. Warm and headwindy so I'll hopefully get a taily home. 

Need to start my DIY list soon. What's best for treating a wood shed ? Paint or preservative ? I've never had a shed before. Exciting times.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

cougie uk said:


> View attachment 540275
> 
> 
> Cake and coffee out on the bike. Warm and headwindy so I'll hopefully get a taily home.
> ...


We stained both of ours and they look fine.
But its only us that sees them.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2020)

cougie uk said:


> View attachment 540275
> 
> 
> Cake and coffee out on the bike. Warm and headwindy so I'll hopefully get a taily home.
> ...


Sadolin Superdec paint. Expensive but good. That’s what I painted mine with. Should really give it another coat.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadolin Superdec paint. Expensive but good. That’s what I painted mine with. Should really give it another coat.


But you are posh


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But you are posh


Hardly! Lol. It was what the shed company told me to use to keep the warranty.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2020)

cougie uk said:


> View attachment 540275
> 
> 
> Cake and coffee out on the bike. Warm and headwindy so I'll hopefully get a taily home.
> ...



I would use preservative. It doesn't peel and crack like paint.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Was Harold that said it.
> 
> I have weed killed my gravel and had a walk round to the supermarket to get a few things to keep me going into next week. Incredibly muggy. Wearing a face covering wasn't pleasant. *Couldn't wait to get it off the minute I was out the door again.*


You mean the face covering?


----------



## gavroche (7 Aug 2020)

I had a very unpleasant surprise in the post this morning. When we were in Devon, we went to the beach in Instow and I thought the parking fee was to be paid on return as there are cameras when you drive in. I did put my reg in when back at the car and paid the displayed fee but apparently, you must pay within 10 minutes of arriving, so got a letter this morning with a £60 fine to pay within 14 days or £100 otherwise. 
Not happy.


----------



## Paulus (7 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> I had a very unpleasant surprise in the post this morning. When we were in Devon, we went to the beach in Instow and I thought the parking fee was to be paid on return as there are cameras when you drive in. I did put my reg in when back at the car and paid the displayed fee but apparently, you must pay within 10 minutes of arriving, so got a letter this morning with a £60 fine to pay within 14 days or £100 otherwise.
> Not happy.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Hardly! Lol. It was what the shed company told me to use to keep the warranty.


There you are.......
A shed with a warranty = posh


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> I had a very unpleasant surprise in the post this morning. When we were in Devon, we went to the beach in Instow and I thought the parking fee was to be paid on return as there are cameras when you drive in. I did put my reg in when back at the car and paid the displayed fee but apparently, you must pay within 10 minutes of arriving, so got a letter this morning with a £60 fine to pay within 14 days or £100 otherwise.
> Not happy.


I got done in Warrington last year.
A road I have used many times over the years. Its a through road with a multi story half way down.
I went down to the end and turned right.
2 days later a 60 quid fine.
I went back and explored. Sure enough they have changed it.
One way it it is fine all the way.
Other way, you get to the multi story and thats it... ...no further.
Yes, there is a sign BUT I didn't notice as I had driven through many times.
Barstewards.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Health Authority area, not postcode.


Ah, now that opens another can of worms. I shall have to investigate further. Potentially we could be South Ribble, Lancashire Teaching or Lancashire and South Cumbria local hospital comes under all three - work that one out!!

We're also under the same Trust as Blackburn in some instances!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A great idea for those that need one.
> I plan to cycle a standard bike for as long as poss but if this fatigue is going to stick around I will do it.


Me too. When I need an e-bike I will buy one. I have a friend who got one to help him back to fitness after serious heart issues. Worked wonders. He would slaughter us all on the climbs for which we exacted revenge by pushing the pace to 18/19 on the flat to make the bugger work.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> I had a very unpleasant surprise in the post this morning. When we were in Devon, we went to the beach in Instow and I thought the parking fee was to be paid on return as there are cameras when you drive in. I did put my reg in when back at the car and paid the displayed fee but apparently, you must pay within 10 minutes of arriving, so got a letter this morning with a £60 fine to pay within 14 days or £100 otherwise.
> Not happy.


Sounds like Sandhills car park.
Well known locally for being a Grockle trap. 
https://www.northdevongazette.co.uk/news/instow-sandhills-car-park-row-1-5338397


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2020)

Just got back from a very sweaty 71 miles to Lytham St Anne's. Thought it would be busy but surprisingly quiet, perhaps they're all still isolating.

@screenman at the cafe one of my buddies lent his bike against mine. The bikes slipped with the inevitable result I know have a scratch on my front fork.

I'm very anal about scratches and this is my beloved Cervelo. 😢 Any advice? It's not deep but has exposed the base paint layer. About 3cm long. I shall wait till winter when I can deal with it quietly and slowly.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We stained both of ours and they look fine.
> But its only us that sees them.


Sounds like Drago's Y Fronts.


----------



## screenman (7 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just got back from a very sweaty 71 miles to Lytham St Anne's. Thought it would be busy but surprisingly quiet, perhaps they're all still isolating.
> 
> @screenman at the cafe one of my buddies lent his bike against mine. The bikes slipped with the inevitable result I know have a scratch on my front fork.
> 
> I'm very anal about scratches and this is my beloved Cervelo. 😢 Any advice? It's not deep but has exposed the base paint layer. About 3cm long. I shall wait till winter when I can deal with it quietly and slowly.



To be honest not much more than a touch up, which will show. If You could get a small pot of paint 50ml would do you could get somebody to repaint the forks, any decent smart repair guy would do it easily for £50 once they are off of the bike. In fact most small body repair places would as well.


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2020)

Lol


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Aug 2020)

Back from a classic mtb route in these parts, along Speyside Way to Aviemore, over the Burma Road to drop down to the River Dulnain, pick up a General Wade road into Carrbridge, forest tracks to Boat, then a minor road diversion to take in Loch Garten on the way back to Nethy. Saw a golden eagle while we were stopped for lunch.


----------



## Drago (7 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Not out cycling this morning. Chores mostly done and bread on to rise.
> Road rage and tourist bashing alive and well on Mull. There are 2 FB pages. A prissy one for the settlers who came here to finance their retirement by doing B&B and the other for the rest of us.
> White van man started it and as he is one of the mods it did not get taken down.
> A tourist writes " If someone is driving behind me blowing his horn and flashing his lights while practically attached to my back bumper I am certainly not letting him past".
> ...


My dad always cautioned me never to be too hard in tourists. Like it or not, their money was essential to the islands economy. On top of that, if we went on a proper shopping spree, or needed serious hospital treatment, we would be only too quick to fly to the mainland and visit _their _town instead, and it's nice to do so without someone moaning about it.


----------



## gavroche (7 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sounds like Sandhills car park.
> Well known locally for being a Grockle trap.
> https://www.northdevongazette.co.uk/news/instow-sandhills-car-park-row-1-5338397


Yep, that is the one. Needless to say, I will never park there again. I have also sent them an email with an attachment of my receipt for the ticket but it came back undelivered as , apparently, their email address is not recognised.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> My dad always cautioned me never to be too hard in tourists. Like it or not, their money was essential to the islands economy. On top of that, if we went on a proper shopping spree, or needed serious hospital treatment, we would be only too quick to fly to the mainland and visit _their _town instead, and it's nice to do so without someone moaning about it.




We desperately need tourists here now as so many businesses are tourist based, but it is more than a little annoyong when they feel justified in putting the locals health at risk. They can do what they like with their own but that kind of selfishness leaves a bad taste in the mouthes of the locals. 

All they need is a little consideration especially in places like this where the locals have done all that they can to keep the numbers of Infections and deaths as low as possible.


----------



## postman (7 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a classic mtb route in these parts, along Speyside Way to Aviemore, over the Burma Road to drop down to the River Dulnain, pick up a General Wade road into Carrbridge, forest tracks to Boat, then a minor road diversion to take in Loch Garten on the way back to Nethy. Saw a golden eagle while we were stopped for lunch.
> View attachment 540307
> 
> View attachment 540309
> ...


Jealous who me. what superb scenery.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2020)

This is a prime example of the problems that the locals are having at the moment. Normally tourists are welcomed, but this kind of behaviour isn't acceptable. 

Daily Record: Campers 'acting like they are in Magaluf' trash Scots beauty spot and terrorise locals.
https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/campers-acting-like-magaluf-trash-22484927


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> My dad always cautioned me never to be too hard in tourists. Like it or not, their money was essential to the islands economy. On top of that, if we went on a proper shopping spree, or needed serious hospital treatment, we would be only too quick to fly to the mainland and visit _their _town instead, and it's nice to do so without someone moaning about it.


Kind of true but Mull managed perfectly well in the 1970's with a trickle of visitors and not the flood we have now. This has been caused IMO by incomers who wish to finance their retirement and also by "environmentalists " who wish a playground for their pet projects regardless of the local population and have turned the island into a theme park.
There were attempts at one point to close off some of the popular mountain bike routes but this failed largely because they were ignored by the local club and there was no legal basis for this anyway.
Tourists are not the same as visitors who tend to be respectful of local usage and tradition. Tourists en masse take the view that they can do whatever they want regardless of local resident population.
I once had a bunch come into my private garage where I was making lead fishing weights. They stood around watching and when asked what they wanted I was told that they were on holiday and so that was ok then.
Even the White Settlers in those days were different and they merged with the local population. Most of them were perfectly pleasant and were useful members of society. Francis Drake did wire to rope splicing for me and for some of the local fishing boats. Not an easy thing to do.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2020)

Still scorchio here.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

@PaulSB 
Just seen this on google news re the lockdown

That means, from midnight tonight if you are a Preston resident (i.e. you pay council tax to Preston City


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2020)

As predicted yesterday Preston is now in lockdown. My mean my lad can't come home on Sunday for the first time in six months. Not sure yet.

Awaiting news on our area.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB
> Just seen this on google news re the lockdown
> 
> That means, from midnight tonight if you are a Preston resident (i.e. you pay council tax to Preston City


Ah you got there ahead of me. We pay council tax to Chorley BC. My lad is questionable we don't know if his council tax is paid to Preston or South Ribble.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2020)

It's been a long hot day roll on bed time


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's been a long hot day roll on bed time


Why?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's been a long hot day roll on bed time


I will be in bed VERY early.
This fatigue is killing me. I managed a few garden jobs today PLUS I managed a shower.
I will be lucky to make 21.00.


----------



## rustybolts (7 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's been a long hot day roll on bed time


I hate going to bed , every day above ground is a bonus . I squeeze every little drop out of it and stay up very late indeed


----------



## cougie uk (7 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a classic mtb route in these parts, along Speyside Way to Aviemore, over the Burma Road to drop down to the River Dulnain, pick up a General Wade road into Carrbridge, forest tracks to Boat, then a minor road diversion to take in Loch Garten on the way back to Nethy. Saw a golden eagle while we were stopped for lunch.
> View attachment 540307
> 
> View attachment 540309
> ...


Looks absolutely stunning. Very jealous of your riding !


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2020)

rustybolts said:


> I hate going to bed , every day above ground is a bonus . I squeeze every little drop out of it and stay up very late indeed


I have never been one to stay up late........apart from parties etc. 23.00 has always been ok for me.
I do enjoy my kip.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have never been one to stay up late........apart from parties etc. 23.00 has always been ok for me.
> I do enjoy my kip.


Not far off 21:00 now


----------



## screenman (7 Aug 2020)

56 yards of carpet have been laid, although I helped I did not do the majority of the work, thankfully as it was certainly extremely hot work.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have never been one to stay up late........apart from parties etc. 23.00 has always been ok for me.
> I do enjoy my kip.





classic33 said:


> Not far off 21:00 now


Don't think he lasted those five minutes.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> I had a very unpleasant surprise in the post this morning. When we were in Devon, we went to the beach in Instow and I thought the parking fee was to be paid on return as there are cameras when you drive in. I did put my reg in when back at the car and paid the displayed fee but apparently, you must pay within 10 minutes of arriving, so got a letter this morning with a £60 fine to pay within 14 days or £100 otherwise.
> Not happy.



Assuming it is a council car park, and, you DID pay, entering your registration number. A letter and phone call to explain, may save you £60.


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Aug 2020)

Spent most of my life working shifts and going to bed between 1am and 2 pm. That’s why I never go to bed these days any early that 11.30 pm . And that seems early to me 😂😂😂


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Assuming it is a council car park, and, you DID pay, entering your registration number. A letter and phone call to explain, may save you £60.


It's a private car park and it's caused a lot of aggravation amongst the locals. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-england-devon-48409860


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's a private car park and it's caused a lot of aggravation amongst the locals.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-england-devon-48409860



http://forums.pepipoo.com/index.php...showtopic=115517&st=0&p=1312534&#entry1312534


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees

Today I'll be fettling new mudguards onto Mrs Tenkay's Brommie, sparkly Purple mudguards to match the sparkly Purple frame 😯 
The weather feels oppressive this morning, perhaps a storm is on the way. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏊‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️☔


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2020)

I have risen!

Another day lazing around trying to keep cool. Mrs D is going to the outlaws. I'd normally go but I'm not leaving the dog shut up in a house with the windows closed in this heat so I'm staying home.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

Good morning all.
Well @classic33 I was in bed 21.20 and out like a light......slept solid and woke at 06.45. I didn't have a kip during the day which I have been doing lately.
Been raining here and is very overcast.
Bad news.........
Warrington had 7 new Covid cases yesterday after 3 days without any.
Those Lancashire people need to keep it to themselves......after all, this is Cheshire you know.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

Good morning all.
Well @classic33 I was in bed 21.20 and out like a light......slept solid and woke at 06.45. I didn't have a kip during the day which I have been doing lately.
Been raining here and is very overcast.
Bad news.........
Warrington had 7 new Covid cases yesterday after 3 days without any. 
Those Lancashire people need to keep it to themselves......this is Cheshire you know.


----------



## screenman (8 Aug 2020)

Morning all, bit late on parade here today, not got a plan for today but I can smell bacon cooking so that seems a good start.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2020)

Good morning people, a warm and sunny morning, my Good Lady is home now, a minor infection apparently.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2020)

@dave r excellent news to start the day.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2020)

Good morning. It's grey and cool but the thermometer shows 18c, yesterday at this time it was 19C and felt really warm and muggy.

Meeting a friend at 9.00 for a three hour ride with coffee and a natter. We both want to be home 1ish so have limited what we do. Glad I made this commitment as I don't feel like doing anything and apart from grass cutting not much needs doing.

Preston lockdown definitely does not impact us. The deciding factor is which authority one pays council tax to. My No.2 has supported living in the community and is in South Ribble but very close to the city border. He is due home tomorrow for the first time in six months. The house clients do not pay CT and I'm a touch concerned the carers may not know which authority the house falls under.

An issue arose last time he was due home when another client parent claimed his visit was a threat to her son. This stopped that visit until we had been risk assessed. Fully understood this but I'm hoping there is no fuss this weekend. We shall see.....

Porridge time and need to contemplate a route and cafe.


----------



## screenman (8 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, a warm and sunny morning, my Good Lady is home now, a minor infection apparently.



You must be pleased to have her home, pamper her which I am sure you do anyway.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2020)

Morning. Quite fresh up here first thing. Much more pleasant for my early walk. 

Not sure I fancy braving the roads on the bike later. Last Saturday wasn't very pleasant.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2020)

Good news Dave. 


Wow. What a hot night that was (and not in a good way either) .


Foot in the bed, foot out the bed. Leg out the bed, leg in the bed. Throw the duvet off, pull it back on. To hot.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Foot in the bed, foot out the bed. Leg out the bed, leg in the bed.


What was that old party song when we were kids................the Hokey Cokey? You put your left leg in, you put your left leg out, you put your left leg in and you shake it all about


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. What a hot night that was (and not in a good way either) .


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

I don't think I'll be venturing out today. Yesterday was manic enough.
Beaches were all rammed, traffic was at a standstill on the main roads. The back lanes through to Georgeham and Croyde were gridlocked. Accidents were blocking the roads at Potts Corner, Blackmoor Gate, the M5 and the Link Road ....... and it was blazing hot. Who'd be a motorist on a day like that?
Do people set out for the coast, thinking that all the jams are happening to someone else, and they will get through OK? 
Deluded!
At this time of year we would normally be away in the caravan, somewhere inland and avoiding the crowds.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2020)




----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Aug 2020)

Morning all, beautifully sunny here in Edinburgh this morning. Made the return from Nethy yesterday evening, left at 5.30, A9 slow because of all the roadworks but blissfully clear of most traffic. Got home 8.30.
@dave r nice to hear your good news, best wishes to you and your good lady.


----------



## Paulus (8 Aug 2020)

Morning all, 
Been awake since 7, but lazing around in the heat. It is already hot and quite sweaty.

Out with the dog shortly, there are several places in the stream that are deep enough for her to have a swim and cool down.

The paddling pool is out again, so a fair part of the day will be spent sitting in it keeping cool.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, beautifully sunny here in Edinburgh this morning. Made the return from Nethy yesterday evening, left at 5.30, A9 slow because of all the roadworks but blissfully clear of most traffic. Got home 8.30.
> @dave r nice to hear your good news, best wishes to you and your good lady.



Thank you


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2020)

Just been up the woods with the dogs and I saw a little deer


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2020)

It is going to be a scorcher of a day here.. I bet hundreds of thousands of grockles will be out and about.


----------



## rustybolts (8 Aug 2020)

The social distancing will take a hammering today as the fine weather brings people out . Roll on the Oxford vaccine and any others that make the grade


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Aug 2020)

rustybolts said:


> The social distancing will take a hammering today as the fine weather brings people out . Roll on the Oxford vaccine and any others that make the grade


I was on a Zoom meeting last week and the guest speaker was discussing the vaccines under development. Apparently they aren't using a weakened / modified live virus as is the case with some vaccines. This is good news for people who are immune compromised where weakened / altered live viruses ( virii?) might be a problem.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, a warm and sunny morning, my Good Lady is home now, a minor infection apparently.


Very pleased to hear that all is well Dave.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> I don't think I'll be venturing out today. Yesterday was manic enough.
> Beaches were all rammed, traffic was at a standstill on the main roads. The back lanes through to Georgeham and Croyde were gridlocked. Accidents were blocking the roads at Potts Corner, Blackmoor Gate, the M5 and the Link Road ....... and it was blazing hot. Who'd be a motorist on a day like that?
> ...


I would like to think that all those people live in high rise or have no gardens. At least that would be a decent reason.
But
I think they are just short of coomon sense.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It is going to be a scorcher of a day here.. I bet hundreds of thousands of grockles will be out and about.


I thought Grockle was just a Devon/Cornish word ???


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

Done the Aldi dash.
Been to Heron food store
Taken stuff to the aunty
Back home.
What a good boy am I .
Anyway......for the 1st time in over 3 months I am feeling good. No shaking, no sweats, legs dont feel like lead.
I am going to stick to my plan of doing bits in the garden so that I can rest if needed BUT if I feel this good tomorrow I feel a ride coming on.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Aug 2020)

Out before 7 oclock this morning to find a small queue at the coop but got straight in and they even had bread flour in stock. 
Instead of taking the shopping home went up to my usual spot to start on the trike and found a German camper van parked there so had to search about for another spot with enough room to get the ramps out to roll the trike down. Thank goodness I had long trousers and long sleeves as the midges were diabolical. If the camper is still there tomorrow there will probably just be skeletons left.
Just a few workers vans on the go at that time and they are no hazard generally as they expect me somewhere on this road now.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought Grockle was just a Devon/Cornish word ???




I know, I just stole it


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I know, I just stole it


Did you not ask Dirk first


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Did you not ask Dirk first




I didn't think he would mind.


----------



## screenman (8 Aug 2020)

As you know we had new carpet fitted yesterday, anyways the recycling centre is not easy to get into a the the moment so we thought FB market place for them, wow! the response has been hectic, a small piece of 10 year old carpet went to a delighted bloke for £20 and the larger piece to somebody from 50 miles away for £50, this from something if the dumps were easy would have gone there. That will make a new inner tube and 16 bottles of wine.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Very pleased to hear that all is well Dave.



Thank you.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> As you know we had new carpet fitted yesterday, anyways the recycling centre is not easy to get into a the the moment so we thought FB market place for them, wow! the response has been hectic, a small piece of 10 year old carpet went to a delighted bloke for £20 and the larger piece to somebody from 50 miles away for £50, this from something if the dumps were easy would have gone there. That will make a new inner tube and 16 bottles of wine.



Thats a bonus! When we had our laminate flooring put down a few weeks ago they disposed of the old carpet for us, perhaps I should have tried to sell it, I didn't thing it would be worth anything, it had been down 7 years and was a bit grotty.


----------



## pawl (8 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, a warm and sunny morning, my Good Lady is home now, a minor infection apparently.
> [
> 
> 
> Great to here Nice to have good news 😀😀😀👍


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2020)

Royal Fail


> We've got it-We have your item at Outward RDC and its on its way. More information will be available as it travels through our network.





> In Transit-Sorry your item went to Inward RDC in error so we re-routed it immediately. More information will be available as it travels through our network.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

We, theoretically, get our new phones today.
We are on contract and after bebating things we decided to stay contract with Virgin.
Samsung A20s with 1 GB** and unlimited texts & calls (not that use those very much). £12 per month.
Just been notified by Yodel that its 'out for delivery'.
Hope its soon as I want to get in the garden and do those jobs.
**1 GB is plenty as we have wifi at home.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> As you know we had new carpet fitted yesterday, anyways the recycling centre is not easy to get into a the the moment so we thought FB market place for them, wow! the response has been hectic, a small piece of 10 year old carpet went to a delighted bloke for £20 and the larger piece to somebody from 50 miles away for £50, this from something if the dumps were easy would have gone there. That will make a new inner tube and 16 bottles of wine.


Does remind me of when we renewed the hall and livingroom carpets. The dump then was commonly known as the spares department. The whole lot was too big for our van so took one lot up and came back for the rest. By the time we got up with the second load the first carpet had already gone to a new home somewhere.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2020)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 540483
> 
> 
> Cheerz me dearz!


Kind of you to buy a bag of crisps for Mrs Dirk........enjoy both of your pints


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Aug 2020)

Extremely pleasant cycling this morning, glorious sunshine and a nice cool 16 degrees, rising to 18 by the time I got back. Harperrig Reservoir looking serene...


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 540483
> 
> 
> Cheerz me dearz!


Love Piper's crisps. Good choice. Cheese and onion. Mmmmmmm.....


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Extremely pleasant cycling this morning, glorious sunshine and a nice cool 16 degrees, rising to 18 by the time I got back. Harperrig Reservoir looking serene...
> View attachment 540486


I love Lancashire but my goodness you've made me jealous recently.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought Grockle was just a Devon/Cornish word ???


It is....only they use the term 'Emmet' (ant) in Cornwall.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2020)

A hard 60+ on the bike today and home with a respectable 16.5 avg. We met what my lady riding partner described as a typical alpha male - no one was going by him.

We had a good pace going, at this point we were averaging 17.1**, and heading up a narrow ascending lane. One of my favourite climbs but today we didn't push it. I spotted a guy ahead who was clearly ambling along, I knew we would catch him, waited for a clear view, called "out" to my buddy, the rider in front swung across me from left to right, dug in and sprinted. 

We carried on at our pace, about a mile later we approached him again, this time we simply went by without a word. Next thing I know he's sprinting by us. It's just not cool.

Anyway we had a great ride. ** The nature of our last five miles home means maintaining the average at 17 is a huge achievement - almost impossible.

Next job is prepare tea, cut and strim grass and wander up to the club for a beer.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2020)

@Dave7 not ignoring your troughs but I'm really not the guy for this one. I can identify stuff, tell you how to grow it but I'm a rubbish gardner.

Mrs P runs our garden. She told me 25+ years ago - we don't have a garden, we have a collection of plants you like. After a bit of thought I realised she was right, I enjoy plants individually, I don't do contrasts, what can I put here, blending colours etc.

I appreciate it when done but can't see it myself. 😢


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> It is....only they use the term 'Emmet' (ant) in Cornwall.


Many years ago we had friends that moved to Devon (Newton Abbott). Within 6 months we went to visit them and they were calling us Grockles


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 not ignoring your troughs but I'm really not the guy for this one. I can identify stuff, tell you how to grow it but I'm a rubbish gardner.
> 
> Mrs P runs our garden. She told me 25+ years ago - we don't have a garden, we have a collection of plants you like. After a bit of thought I realised she was right, I enjoy plants individually, I don't do contrasts, what can I put here, blending colours etc.
> 
> I appreciate it when done but can't see it myself. 😢


Appreciated thanks. Mr Google is very helpful.
BTW......just found out I have been UNDER feeding the tomato and pepper.
I thought instructions were one cap but its actually 8 times that.
They will weigh 1 Lb each by tomorrow


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2020)

It's thar'ot 'ere! 
Glad I hydrated properly before walking back from the Black Horse.


----------



## pawl (8 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Many years ago we had friends that moved to Devon (Newton Abbott). Within 6 months we went to visit them and they were calling us Grockles




The canal narrow boat brigade use the term gongozlers
for people taking interest ln their boats


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> The canal narrow boat brigade use the term gongozlers
> for people taking interest ln their boats



The canal boat cafe at Braunstone is called Gongozlers Rest.


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Aug 2020)

Afternoon all. Had a lazy day , went down the sailing club to wash my daughters boat, first time it’s been washed in a decade lol.But I am going to use it tomorrow , when we have our first race since this whole Covid thing started in March . When we got back to the car at about 11.15 it was saying 37 degrees , even by the time I got home it was still saying 28 degrees . I took this as a sign to do nothing for the rest of the day . Have spent the afternoon watching the Grand Prix qualifying and then cycle racing. So it wasn’t all bad lol


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2020)

I really must accept that my sense of direction is beyond crap! Did a walk I haven't done before. Was fine while it was fire trail type of track then you had to pick your way up to the trig point through thick heather and bracken and scramble up some steep bits. Thought there should have been a different way down but damned if I could find it. There were no clear paths whatsoever. I was getting so lost and scared I was never going to get off the hill I ended up pushing my way through scratchy pine trees in the vague direction of where the main path should be. I am now all scrapes and scratches and ruined what was nearly a new t shirt. I don't think I will be doing it again!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I really must accept that my sense of direction is beyond crap! Did a walk I haven't done before. Was fine while it was fire trail type of track then you had to pick your way up to the trig point through thick heather and bracken and scramble up some steep bits. Thought there should have been a different way down but damned if I could find it. There were no clear paths whatsoever. I was getting so lost and scared I was never going to get off the hill I ended up pushing my way through scratchy pine trees in the vague direction of where the main path should be. I am now all scrapes and scratches and ruined what was nearly a new t shirt. I don't think I will be doing it again!
> 
> View attachment 540517
> 
> ...




Well done Mo.


----------



## screenman (8 Aug 2020)

It is warm here


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> It is warm here
> View attachment 540531


I'm poor, but at least I have an indoor gas cooker


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2020)

Damn and blast. Was watching The Two Headed Spy on Sony Movies Action. Never seen it before and it was brilliant. Jack Hawkins at his best. Then we had a power cut and I missed the second half. Damn and blast!


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> It is....only they use the term 'Emmet' (ant) in Cornwall.


Robert Emmet?


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I really must accept that my sense of direction is beyond crap! Did a walk I haven't done before. Was fine while it was fire trail type of track then you had to pick your way up to the trig point through thick heather and bracken and scramble up some steep bits. Thought there should have been a different way down but damned if I could find it. There were no clear paths whatsoever. I was getting so lost and scared I was never going to get off the hill I ended up pushing my way through scratchy pine trees in the vague direction of where the main path should be. I am now all scrapes and scratches and ruined what was nearly a new t shirt. I don't think I will be doing it again!
> 
> View attachment 540517
> 
> ...


Did you get the faceplate number on the trig point?


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Robert Emmet?


Old English.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Old English.
> 
> View attachment 540535
> 
> ...


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/personal-view/3581111/A-plague-on-you-ghastly-Emmets.html


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2020)

That was good of her! When my Good Lady left hospital yesterday her new medication wasn't ready and we made arrangements that they would phone use when it was ready and I'd pick it up, they phoned whilst we were out this afternoon to say it hadn't arrived from the pharmacy yet, at quarter to ten tonight our door bell rang and it was one of the nurses delivering the medication, presumably on her way home after her shift.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> That was good of her! When my Good Lady left hospital yesterday her new medication wasn't ready and we made arrangements that they would phone use when it was ready and I'd pick it up, they phoned whilst we were out this afternoon to say it hadn't arrived from the pharmacy yet, at quarter to ten tonight our door bell rang and it was one of the nurses delivering the medication, presumably on her way home after her shift.


Not having a go at what was done, maybe they didn't want something so simple to have her back in hospital.

They run a fine line on what they can do/should do on stuff like this. A nice gesture that I hope doesn't cause trouble for the nurse.


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2020)

Our GP surgery do the same. One of the ladies there lives a few houses along our street and she often delivers Mrs D's prolific range of prescriptions to our door. I think it's legit, provided its authorised from on high.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not having a go at what was done, maybe they didn't want something so simple to have her back in hospital.
> 
> They run a fine line on what they can do/should do on stuff like this. A nice gesture that I hope doesn't cause trouble for the nurse.



In the past we've found that its not uncommon to find that we've been cleared for discharge but then have to hang around waiting for the pharmacy to deliver the medication.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2020)

Just watched The Revenant on BBC2 as I hadn’t seen it. Quite good. Better attempt some sleep I suppose.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> In the past we've found that its not uncommon to find that we've been cleared for discharge but then have to hang around waiting for the pharmacy to deliver the medication.


Been in that situation myself. And all the time you're "keeping a bed occupied".


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watched The Revenant on BBC2 as I hadn’t seen it. Quite good. Better attempt some sleep I suppose.


Go for a bimble!


----------



## gavroche (9 Aug 2020)

Hello !!! Am I the only one awake at this early hour? Going back to sleep then. Bye .


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Hello !!! Am I the only one awake at this early hour? Going back to sleep then. Bye .


Nope. I am also up. Just having a cuppa then heading out for a walk.


----------



## gavroche (9 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. I am also up. Just having a cuppa then heading out for a walk.


I thought you might have been half way through a 30 miler by now.


----------



## screenman (9 Aug 2020)

Been up since 5am, do not like sleeping as somebody else said you are along time staring at the lid.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Our GP surgery do the same. One of the ladies there lives a few houses along our street and she often delivers Mrs D's prolific range of prescriptions to our door. I think it's legit, provided its authorised from on high.


The aunty is 95. The Doc orders her prescription and the chemist delivers it. Great service.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watched The Revenant on BBC2 as I hadn’t seen it. Quite good. Better attempt some sleep I suppose.


I have it on record to watch later today. Never seen it before.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. I am also up. Just having a cuppa then heading out for a walk.


I hope you are ok after yesterdays episode Mo........you had me and MrsD worried.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks. Cool here at the moment but it's supposed to be another hot one. 

Mo is a tough lady.. But it must have been scary.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

Got up feeling certain it was Monday. It was only when I put the radio on that I realised
Yesterday was a washout as phone didn't arrive till 1830 and (knowing what these knock and run delivery guys are like) I stayed within view of the drive.
Today I am clearing the garage out**. Geez I have collected some rubbish over the years. Mainly bike stuff that is duplicated but too good to bin eg flashing lights.
**repainting the concrete floor tomorrow.
Just enjoying my coffee. Have to empty the dishwasher then wash some glasses.
May go for a short walk before getting stuck into the work.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2020)

Hello, I too am here. A lovely day has dawned.

I meeting up with some people I haven't ridden with for months. It may prove tough. We are heading out to Ramsbottom.

The Rake

😢


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Cool here at the moment but it's supposed to be another hot one.
> 
> Mo is a tough lady.. But it must have been scary.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


We got caught on Holyhead mountain once when a sea mist suddenly came in. I was trying to laugh and reassure MrsD but my undies were threatening to look like Drago's on a bad day......very scary.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello, I too am here. A lovely day has dawned.
> 
> I meeting up with some people I haven't ridden with for months. It may prove tough. We are heading out to Ramsbottom.
> 
> ...


You can't beat a ride up a Ramsbottom I always think.


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks, dull, cloudy, breezy and very warm today.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Many years ago we had friends that moved to Devon (Newton Abbott). Within 6 months we went to visit them and they were calling us Grockles



I think I can beat that. When I was a much younger man, one of our friends visited America on holiday. I think it was when Freddie Laker had just started. He came back after a fortnight with a full blown American accent 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Aug 2020)

I do hope that Mo hasn't gone back to get the faceplate number off the Trig point just to keep @classic33 happy


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I hope you are ok after yesterdays episode Mo........you had me and MrsD worried.


The old body is feeling it a bit.......even the ankles are a wee bit sore with all the clambering. At least it's ticked off the list of things to do.

Was really quite nippy on the morning walk. I should have worn long sleeves I think. Looks like being lovely later.....not too hot for us.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I do hope that Mo hasn't gone back to get the faceplate number off the Trig point just to keep @classic33 happy


Think someone has stolen it anyway. Just checked back Strava to a local guy I follow and he had a pic of the top of it and it looks like it's been removed.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

Being stuck inside yesterday it didn't bother me but it was dull and overcast all day-not a bit like we were promised.
Today started bright but once again its clouding over.
Just trying to get my "get up and go" in order then work will commence.
Honest
I promise
Really


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. 
Another hot start to the day here. 
I will get a ride in before it gets too warm.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2020)

Quite dull and over cast here at the moment.


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think I can beat that. When I was a much younger man, one of our friends visited America on holiday. I think it was when Freddie Laker had just started. He came back after a fortnight with a full blown American accent 😁


A similar thing happened to a colleague from work 30 years ago.
He chucked the job in and went to Australia for two years. When he came back he sounded like Crocodile Dundee, even wearing the bush hat with corks on around the local area.😂


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Sunday lunch booked at the Crown. 
Doggie walking at Broadsands this morning. 
Anyone seen @monkers ?


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Royal Fail


Not royal mail but I ordered something from a business in Edinburgh. It came eventually to Oban via Coventry as the shortest route


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2020)

Very sinister. Passed this morning by two small convoys just before 8 oclock. They consisted of a total of 7 large people carriers of the minibus type. One dark grey and the rest black and all with blacked out windows. Perhaps a tory minister “ doing” Scotland again like the chancellor who did Bute the other day and bumped several local cars off the ferry to get on with his entourage. 
Nice day tho’ with enough wind to keep the midges down.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Aug 2020)

Morning all, breezy, cloudy and coolish today, high of 15 forecast.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, breezy, cloudy and coolish today, high of 15 forecast.


I'm trying to talk myself into a spin, but failing miserably so far!


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2020)

Bit misty yesterday.










Looking better today for our walk.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm trying to talk myself into a spin, but failing miserably so far!




It's not very nice here at all. Looks like it could rain


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You can't beat a ride up a Ramsbottom I always think.





welsh dragon said:


> It's not very nice here at all. Looks like it could rain


Still overcast here but very warm and muggy.
So far........
Watered all the potted plants and the various flower beds.
Removed all black spot leaves/stems from roses.
We have 2 climbing roses** which this year have gone mad though the normal ones aren't doing much. 
**going out to put extra supports in for them. I do wish I knew what I was doing 
Talking of which........yesterday I realised I havebeen underfeeding the tomatoes by a lot. Rectified that now.
Ahh well, back to work.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2020)

Phew it's hot in the garden I had to come in


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2020)

Just back from a very warm 18miles.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2020)

The local grapevine is a wonderful thing. My sinister black people carriers are probably a film crew and some celebs. Nobody knows who the celebs are and nobody much cares either as they are 10 a penny here. 
Been a while since we had a major film and the last one I remember had Donald Sutherland who seemed a nice down to earth bloke. I had a minor part in that film. Slight {or rather major} exaggeration as I supplied the 35 mm film inspected by Hitler at some point.
We did have Balamory which caused eventually a lot of angst as people kept knocking on doors looking for characters. The occupants of the house where Miss Hoolie lived resorted to telling people she had had to go for a nice rest to Lochgilphead. The implication locally was a nervous breakdown.
It also caused embarrasment to our local plod who was a keen cyclist and immediately became known as PC Plum. He had an official police bike which was a gift in nice weather as he could go out some of the local trails in case anyone was looking at Sea Eagles without paying.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The local grapevine is a wonderful thing. My sinister black people carriers are probably a film crew and some celebs. Nobody knows who the celebs are and nobody much cares either as they are 10 a penny here.
> Been a while since we had a major film and the last one I remember had Donald Sutherland who seemed a nice down to earth bloke. I had a minor part in that film. Slight {or rather major} exaggeration as I supplied the 35 mm film inspected by Hitler at some point.
> We did have Balamory which caused eventually a lot of angst as people kept knocking on doors looking for characters. The occupants of the house where Miss Hoolie lived resorted to telling people she had had to go for a nice rest to Lochgilphead. The implication locally was a nervous breakdown.
> It also caused embarrasment to our local plod who was a keen cyclist and immediately became known as PC Plum. He had an official police bike which was a gift in nice weather as he could go out some of the local trails in case anyone was looking at Sea Eagles without paying.


We sometimes get crews near here. Filming something that seems popular with some, but have never watched it. Outlander think it's called.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Phew it's hot in the garden I had to come in


Come in what, if I may ask


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

Finished all the rose/flowers/tying back/cutting back malarky.
Just sat down and MrsD asks "are you going to mow the lawns


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Come in what, if I may ask


Doors


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2020)

We have a comedy fest in Mach every year. It lasts a whole weekend and we always get schlebs that are supposed to be well known. Rod Gilbert is supposed to be nice but a lot of them are stuck up and so far up their own ar**s I'm surprised they can't see their own tonsils.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> We sometimes get crews near here. Filming something that seems popular with some, but have never watched it. Outlander think it's called.


They're always filming something around here. Saunton Sands has been used in loads of films - last one was 'Operation Mincemeat' - a remake of 'The Man Who Wasn't There'.
Better weather today on Broadsands.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2020)

I have just ordered a couple of flat pack canvas stackable boxes for my sewing stuff. That's dam exciting.


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just ordered a couple of flat pack canvas stackable boxes for my sewing stuff. That's dam exciting.


Living the dream


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Living the dream


Ain't we all?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Doors


Ahh
You should have said.
Sorry to do a Classic on you


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just ordered a couple of flat pack canvas stackable boxes for my sewing stuff. That's dam exciting.


That IS exciting.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

Half way through mowing the lawns. Stopped for a refresher
Other lawn to do then its another cream tea. Finish off the S.C.O.N.E.S. and clotted cream with the remainder of the wine.


----------



## gavroche (9 Aug 2020)

Too hot for a ride today but took Molly to LLanrwst this morning for a swim in the river and then to Betws Y Coed to my favourite bookshop to buy some books, three for me and same for my wife. He has a nice selection and his prices are very reasonable.
Apparently, with regards to filming, I heard that Top Gear are coming to Conwy soon and Ant and Dec are doing I'm a Celebrity in Abergele castle next week as they can't go to Australia of course. I have no wish to meet them but wouldn't mind seeing the filming of Top Gear.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You can't beat a ride up a Ramsbottom* I always think.*


Do you find that hurts after a while?


----------



## gavroche (9 Aug 2020)

I think I may have missed Top Gear as they were in Caernarfon and Bangor a few days ago. Probably finished filming now.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2020)

The police do filming in my area when things go wrong


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Think someone has stolen it anyway. Just checked back Strava to a local guy I follow and he had a pic of the top of it and it looks like it's been removed.
> View attachment 540575


You're looking at the wrong end!
It'd be closer to the base than the top, and on the side.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're looking at the wrong end!
> It'd be closer to the base than the top, and on the side.



Yes, I think the bit on the top is the mounting for the surveying kit ( theodolite? )
There's nothing for it now, our curiosity has been piqued so Mo is going to have to go back and get a photo 😉


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Do you find that hurts after a while?


No.....because its only what I think


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Aug 2020)

55 days and finally reached Land's End. 
Time for a new challenge, probably a shorter scenic route with high resolution video.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2020)

Burp!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The police do filming in my area when things go wrong




I can't remember the last time I saw a police officer. Must be about 18 months ago. And that was because of an accident


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a police officer. Must be about 18 months ago. And that was because of an accident


A road a mile away from me the police are there every day for one reason or another mostly are ex travellers and the like


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> We sometimes get crews near here. Filming something that seems popular with some, but have never watched it. Outlander think it's called.


Never watched Outlander either but I have seen the odd still advertising it. Nearest thing we have had is when my local practice nurse and farmers wife organised her daughter's wedding outdoors on the farm. Bride and groom both arrived on horseback. Him with a kilt and the bride with some voluminous tartan riding outfit and riding astride not side saddle. She showed me some pics on my last visit and it looked quite spectacular as they appeared to gallop up to the venue.
You will certainly have lots of Outlander fans gawking around as many seem to have some kind of compulsion to visit such film locations. We had thousands of Balamory fans with small children for a few years. I do mean thousands as probably that many arrived nearly every day for a while. The bus company had to hire in extra buses and drivers to cope.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a police officer. Must be about 18 months ago. And that was because of an accident


The local police station is only a couple of hundred yards away from me so they are driving past quite often. Never on foot or bike nowadays tho'. My late wife's cousin was Chief Superintendent for this area and told us some quite funny stories most of which I could never repeat. We did have one local constable at Craignure known as " The Cod" for some obscure reason.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh
> You should have said.
> Sorry to do a Classic on you


What you suggesting!


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

Happy Valley*, Ackley Bridge, Gentleman Jack(loosely set on Ann Listers life story), Last Tango in Halifax, Life on Mars, DCI Banks.

*The flat in which they found the body(on the ground floor floor, actually the fifth floor) was just down the road.

Ackley Bridge had an odd headmaster's office. It was actually the girls toilets outside 10B, from the outside at least.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Never watched Outlander either but I have seen the odd still advertising it. Nearest thing we have had is when my local practice nurse and farmers wife organised her daughter's wedding outdoors on the farm. Bride and groom both arrived on horseback. Him with a kilt and the bride with some voluminous tartan riding outfit and riding astride not side saddle. She showed me some pics on my last visit and it looked quite spectacular as they appeared to gallop up to the venue.
> You will certainly have lots of *Outlander fans gawking around* as many seem to have some kind of compulsion to visit such film locations. We had thousands of Balamory fans with small children for a few years. I do mean thousands as probably that many arrived nearly every day for a while. The bus company had to hire in extra buses and drivers to cope.



It is not uncommon for Tourist Boards (or whatever they are called now) to encourage such things, think "Herriot Country" ; "Cookson Country" ; "Wordsworth Country"............ etc, etc


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2020)

Parks and local popular walks and main roads are all a bit crazy so I walked some of the back roads that get very little traffic. Just over 8 miles. Was warmer than I thought.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> What you suggesting!


Me 
Me know nothing


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Me
> Me know nothing


I'm saying as little as possible...


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Happy Valley*, Ackley Bridge, Gentleman Jack(loosely set on Ann Listers life story), Last Tango in Halifax, Life on Mars, DCI Banks.
> 
> *The flat in which they found the body(on the ground floor floor, actually the fifth floor) was just down the road.
> 
> Ackley Bridge had an odd headmaster's office. It was actually the girls toilets outside 10B, from the outside at least.


Last Tango
Life on Mars
Excellent progs.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2020)

@gavroche don't know if this is any use to you after your car parking incident.
https://www.facebook.com/SandhilllsActionGroup/


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Never watched Outlander either but I have seen the odd still advertising it. Nearest thing we have had is when my local practice nurse and farmers wife organised her daughter's wedding outdoors on the farm. Bride and groom both arrived on horseback. Him with a kilt and the bride with some voluminous tartan riding outfit and riding astride not side saddle. She showed me some pics on my last visit and it looked quite spectacular as they appeared to gallop up to the venue.
> You will certainly have lots of Outlander fans gawking around as many seem to have some kind of compulsion to visit such film locations. We had thousands of Balamory fans with small children for a few years. I do mean thousands as probably that many arrived nearly every day for a while. The bus company had to hire in extra buses and drivers to cope.


Most of the prime Outlander locations are around here, eg. Midhope Castle, Blackness Castle, Hopetoun House, Glencorse Old Kirk, Preston Mill, Abercorn Church, and over the bridge Culross and Falkland.


----------



## gavroche (9 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> @gavroche don't know if this is any use to you after your car parking incident.
> https://www.facebook.com/SandhilllsActionGroup/


Thank you @Dirk . I intend to ring them tomorrow and ask for their email address as the one on the letter is not valid.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2020)

@Dave7 how does this compare to your babies?
This is the first one that's ripened on my plants.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Aug 2020)

Just back from my first post Covid dinghy race. Now relaxing with a cold drink trying to decide what part of my body hurts most. Lol TBH it was just great to race again and have the pre and post race banter.
The post race wine/ beer served in a take away fashion ( the club house is still closed ) by the bar manager ( me) was also quite good 😂😂😀


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 how does this compare to your babies?
> This is the first one that's ripened on my plants.
> View attachment 540668


Funny shape if you ask me.
Bitch.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Aug 2020)

Just booked our favourite Nethy Bridge holiday cottage for two more stays next year, two weeks in June and two weeks in October. So that’s 2021 holidays sorted


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just ordered a couple of flat pack canvas stackable boxes for my sewing stuff. That's dam exciting.





What ever turns you on😜😜😜


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Ain't we all?
> 
> View attachment 540625





Why is it when ever i sit at a table like that it always wobbles Can’t even wedge it with a folded bank note now we’ve gon plastic


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Half way through mowing the lawns. Stopped for a refresher
> Other lawn to do then its another cream tea. Finish off the S.C.O.N.E.S. and clotted cream with the remainder of the wine.


 


Come on tell us what you put on first the jam on or the cream?


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Come on tell us what you put on first the jam on or the cream?


The wine!


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> The wine!


 

Sounds like good thinking🍷🍷🍷


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Come on tell us what you put on first the jam on or the cream?


Obvs..... the way it should be done. Cream first.
I have even converted MrsD


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Obvs..... the way it should be done. Cream first.
> *I have even converted MrsD*


Now running on internal power!


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Obvs..... the way it should be done. Cream first.
> I have even converted MrsD


Good man!


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> It is not uncommon for Tourist Boards (or whatever they are called now) to encourage such things, think "Herriot Country" ; "Cookson Country" ; "Wordsworth Country"............ etc, etc


Promoting an area is a little different from promoting a specific event. With area promotion you do not get people peering in private house windows and knocking at doors constantly. We did have that latter scenario with Balamory.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Most of the prime Outlander locations are around here, eg. Midhope Castle, Blackness Castle, Hopetoun House, Glencorse Old Kirk, Preston Mill, Abercorn Church, and over the bridge Culross and Falkland.


Don't know that area very well. My grandfather was head gardener at Preston Hall but I do not think there is any connection to Preston Mill.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Funny shape if you ask me.
> Bitch.


It's always the smallest ones that ripen first.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> We sometimes get crews near here. Filming something that seems popular with some, but have never watched it. Outlander think it's called.


Don't bother. It's awful.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2020)

This series is worth a watch.

Once Upon a Time in Iraq, Series 1: 1. War: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000kxwq via @bbciplayer


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2020)

Well what a good day. Took 3rd place in my age group on The Rake.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Don't bother. It's awful.


Do bother, it’s marvellous ! Although the first couple of series come with a serious horrible violence warning. Oh, and there’s lots of s*x.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Don't know that area very well. My grandfather was head gardener at Preston Hall but I do not think there is any connection to Preston Mill.


It’s in East Linton.
https://www.nts.org.uk/visit/places/preston-mill


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2020)

Morning. It seems to be quite gloomy and overcast. Trying to talk myself into an early spin as I seem to lose motivation as the day goes on. My legs are seriously sore after lots of walking the last few days so it will be a very gentle one if I do go.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2020)




----------



## screenman (10 Aug 2020)

Morning all, got a cycling buddy popping in today for a sit in the garden and a good natter, hope he can renew my enthusiasm for riding.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2020)

Good day to you all. We have a bright and deliciously cool start to the day. Interesting weather forecast though - rain at 8.00am, then clear skies and 23⁰ all day, thunderstorms and heavy rain from 9.00pm and temperature of 17⁰ all night.........we shall see.

Today is going to be a doing day as there is a lot of stuff which needs doing!!! General tidying, ironing, household admin - just stuff.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2020)

I have risen!

Hospital appointment in Dunstable today. Joy.


----------



## Paulus (10 Aug 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. 
A swealtery start to the day here. It rained heavily during the night.
Off out with the dog soon before it gets too warm. 
My specs have become quite misty as the coating on the lenses has been coming off over the last few months. Now they are open again I will attempt to pop in to the opticians to see if they can be salvageable or more probably get them replaced. 
My sight test was due in April but obviously that didn't happen, I didn't know if they are doing tests yet anyway. 
Another day in paradise peeps.👍


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Do bother, it’s marvellous ! Although the first couple of series come with a serious horrible violence warning. Oh, and there’s lots of s*x.



I watched the first series. It was good


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2020)

Good Morning. Supposed to be OK here until lunchtime, then storms .

We shall see. Stay safe folks


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Aug 2020)

Morning all . 😀


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees.
> A swealtery start to the day here. It rained heavily during the night.
> Off out with the dog soon before it gets too warm.
> My specs have become quite misty as the coating on the lenses has been coming off over the last few months. Now they are open again I will attempt to pop in to the opticians to see if they can be salvageable or more probably get them replaced.
> ...


I had a test last week. All the standard Covid type precautions but a thorough test. As I posted, the good news(ish) is that she spotted a problem and told me I could be totally blind in a couple of years without an operation.......she is arranging that for me.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2020)

Dogs walked and fed, I'm going home today  so I've got to clean the house up before the owners return.


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2020)

Gday Gday Gday
A pleasant start to the day. My phone shows Warrington to be sunny all day although the general county forcast is for heavy rain later.
I was pleased to get a lot of garden stuff done yesterday.......crashed out early again.
Garage being sorted today..... junk cleared and floor repainted.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Aug 2020)

Morning all, cool and grey here.


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Off to Barny this morning for a spot of retail.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2020)

Coffee drunk. Toast munched. Sage advice distributed across CC. I'm off now and shall return when the stuff which needs doing as part of my doing day is well and truly done. I may bob in at lunchtime if I feel the need for a break from doing stuff which needs to be done.

That's that done!


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A bit more mudguard fettling today after encountering a couple of snags yesterday.

We've just had a delivery of yet more beer🍺 This is a Brewdog special with all profits going to funding the production of free medical grade hand sanitiser.
The label is quite wittily done with the lettering getting slightly blurry.

Must crack on before it gets too Scorchio 🌞🌞🌞 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏊‍♂️🍺🌞


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Dogs walked and fed, I'm going home today  so I've got to clean the house up before the owners return.


Morning Jon. Been house sitting for Rick Wakeman again?


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Aug 2020)

Strange weather here this morning.

Warm, and sunny, but very half hour or so, clouds forming, and, sudden, very heavy downpour, lasting for only 3-5 minutes.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> A bit more mudguard fettling today after encountering a couple of snags yesterday.
> 
> ...



Well Barnard Castle is THE place to go, for an eye test.


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Do bother, it’s marvellous ! Although the first couple of series come with a serious horrible violence warning. Oh, and there’s lots of s*x.





Please tell me .Whats it called.😜😜😜


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It seems to be quite gloomy and overcast. Trying to talk myself into an early spin as I seem to lose motivation as the day goes on. My legs are seriously sore after lots of walking the last few days so it will be a very gentle one if I do go.





Sounds like a pootle rather than a bimble.😓😓


----------



## oldwheels (10 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It’s in East Linton.
> https://www.nts.org.uk/visit/places/preston-mill


When I knew them they lived in Pathead but he may have retired then tho’ I remember being taken to visit the gardens. I was probably about 3 or 4 years old then. Provided houses were the norm then and it would have been too far to commute in those days so I will have to investigate further.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2020)

I just googled "uk Marigold colours" and this came up......honest.
Roll on Spring when I can plant some.

https://www.bouxavenue.com/briefs/h...=e67ff80f67a1706e9565cbbfa67c82a6&fo_s=gplauk


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Sounds like a pootle rather than a bimble.😓😓


38 miles done. Legs a bit weary but quite enjoyed it. It's quite overcast here this morning, but still warm. Pleasant enough for cycling.


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2020)

No rain, but we've got thunder and lightning.
Looks like it's heading across to Wales from the South East.
Centred over Westward Ho! at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> No rain, but we've got thunder and lightning.
> Looks like it's heading across to Wales from the South East.
> Centred over Westward Ho! at the moment.


Just keep it down there.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day to you all. We have a bright and deliciously cool start to the day. Interesting weather forecast though - rain at 8.00am, then clear skies and 23⁰ all day, thunderstorms and heavy rain from 9.00pm and temperature of 17⁰ all night.........we shall see.
> 
> Today is going to be a doing day as there is a lot of stuff which needs doing!!! General tidying, ironing, household admin - just stuff.


A "stuff it" day then!


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, cool and grey here.


Enough about yerssen, what about the weather?


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I just googled "uk Marigold colours" and this came up......honest.
> Roll on Spring when I can plant some.
> 
> https://www.bouxavenue.com/briefs/h...=e67ff80f67a1706e9565cbbfa67c82a6&fo_s=gplauk


What colour(s) did you order though


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2020)

I'm in the Garden Centre at Countersthorpe with a tea and a tea cake, got my timing right, as I locked my bike up a shower rolled through, suns shining now though.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2020)

I have bimbled . It looked like it was going to rain so I cut it short by a couple of miles. The rain held off. Very hot and humid and muggy here. And with a lot of haze as well. It's supposed to be stormy by 3pm.


----------



## dickyknees (10 Aug 2020)

Just returned from the weekly ‘click and collect ‘ as we’re still sticking to our basic lockdown regime. 

Sounds of thunder in the air and just starting to ☔️


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2020)

Large thunderstorm and cloudburst here.
Cutting through the back lanes on the way back from Barny and there was a blinding flash and an instantaneous mighty crack as lightning hit a tree in a field about 50yds in front of me. Nearly deafened both of us and made us jump out of our skins! 
Long, long time since I've been that close to a lightning strike!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> When I knew them they lived in Pathead but he may have retired then tho’ I remember being taken to visit the gardens. I was probably about 3 or 4 years old then. Provided houses were the norm then and it would have been too far to commute in those days so I will have to investigate further.


Wondering if you might remember Oxenfoord Castle from your time at Pathhead ? When I first moved to Edinburgh 26 years ago the gardens of the castle had for many years been run as a market garden by a local CTC member. Every year he used to host a CTC camping rally on his lawn, it was a very popular weekend and had been going strong for many years. His name was Bob, sadly no longer with us.


----------



## Paulus (10 Aug 2020)

Another 33 degree day here.
Just hoovered the hall and stairs , in the shade and I am now dripping.
4th pint of water today going down now.

The opticians were open and made an appointment for an overdue eye test for next monday with the camera test to take pictures of the back of the eyes.
The optician asked how I could see through the lenses so a test and new lenses are on the cards.🤓


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2020)

Just had 2 heavy rain showers..... lots of big drops. Just after the sun trap floor had its 2nd coat appled .
Thunder and lightning early tomorrow morning apparently. I enjoy sitting outside to watch it.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2020)

I have had a pizza for lunch. I think I will spend a couple of hours reading.


----------



## dickyknees (10 Aug 2020)

Thunder and lighting tracking northwards by the look of things.


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm in the Garden Centre at Countersthorpe with a tea and a tea cake, got my timing right, as I locked my bike up a shower rolled through, suns shining now though.




cherry Lane.Good the cafes open then.My last visit with Mrs P was the end of July.Missing my Cheese scon scones


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2020)

It's gone cooler and darker and I can hear big plops of rain


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2020)

I got back about half one with 55 miles on. A good morning out on the bike, very cool, cloudy and breezy first thing, I went with shorts and a long sleeved top and thought I'd got it wrong at first, I was cold first thing but after an hour the clouds started to clear and it started to warm up, as I aproached the garden centre it sarted to cloud over again and the rain started as I was locking my bike up, I was able to sit in the cafe and watch the rain come down, the sun came out after about ten minutes and that was the only rain I saw all morning. When I came out the cafe the sun was shinning and it had warmed up and I was now over dressed. I seemed to spend most of the ride home running with a tail wind, made for a very pleasant ride home.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2020)

Well I've done quite a lot of stuff that needed doing, there is still more stuff that needs doing but I'm going out! 🙂

The guy who supplies our club kit phoned to see if I would like to meet for coffee........... well it would be dereliction of duty to say I was busy doing stuff.

Wouldn't it?


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> cherry Lane.Good the cafes open then.My last visit with Mrs P was the end of July.Missing my Cheese scon scones



Chives Tea Room at the Glebe Garden Centre is another one of my favorite cafes, like other cafes I've had trouble finding out if they were open or not, eventually found out through Facebook.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2020)

Phew. I am sweating more than a Welsh woman in pink bloomers.
Its so close.
Just had a late lunch of chips, chicken dippers and onion rings. Very unhealthy but at least our appetites are showing signs of returning.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2020)

Whoa. It's cooled down quite a lot here and I can hear Thunder and the rain is heavier now as well. And the skies are dark.


----------



## dickyknees (10 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Whoa. It's cooled down quite a lot here and I can hear Thunder and the rain is heavier now as well. And the skies are dark.


Looks quite lively near Mach now!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Looks quite lively near Mach now!
> View attachment 540898




It's very lively


----------



## 12boy (10 Aug 2020)

Today and yesterday were free of smoke haze from forest fires hundreds of miles away. Once again I cann see individual trees on the mountain about six car miles south. It's 16C now with a high of 30....sometimes it's a privilege to live here. Yesterday I took a shorter ride of 18 miles in which I climbed 600 feet in 3 parts less than a mile total. I try to do most of the climbing in the beginning so as not cook the leetle grey cells which need all the help they can get.
In October I began working on building a sheepherders wagon on an 8 x 4 trailer I'd been using to haul stuff like rocks or compost or wood chips. In the last few days my friend from across the street , who has helped all along, and I, had finished the wiring in my trailer and the Honda Element which will tow it, and installed a tow hitch. So we took it on a maiden voyage of about 8 miles, going from 5300 feet to 6700 feet and back down to my place. I need pretty sure the Element would pull ok, and it did. My worry was controlling it and braking on the descent and then backing it into the driveway, without damaging anything. Trailer backing up is something I've had little experience with and that wasn't good. Still lots of little things to do..... according to Mrs 12 days the interior is meh, but it works and I'm largely done. Got to sort out the water, cooking stuff, lighting and other fun stuff.
I originally began this project, which I'd always thought about, to engage my friend, who was depressed with some persistent issues that may have been cancer, but I found that having a project helped me a lot with my own b.s. Trailer therapy.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2020)

I've just got home and it's still 33.3c I need a cup of tea


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got home and it's still 33.3c I need a cup of tea


Is that a record? 😉


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is that a record? 😉


No......he has had cups of tea before today.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have bimbled . It looked like it was going to rain so I cut it short by a couple of miles. The rain held off. Very hot and humid and muggy here. And with a lot of haze as well. It's supposed to be stormy by 3pm.
> 
> View attachment 540855
> 
> ...


Blinking fly tippers, dump the rubbish where they like.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Wondering if you might remember Oxenfoord Castle from your time at Pathhead ? When I first moved to Edinburgh 26 years ago the gardens of the castle had for many years been run as a market garden by a local CTC member. Every year he used to host a CTC camping rally on his lawn, it was a very popular weekend and had been going strong for many years. His name was Bob, sadly no longer with us.


The name is familiar but I cannot remember ever having been there. I would need to check his diaries but I think my father who was also a gardener worked there at one time. He moved about a bit as apprentice and then as journeyman when he became a fairly expert poacher. They were given basic provisions for the bothy but supplemented this by poaching.


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2020)

Sun's out now.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is that a record? 😉


No this a record


----------



## Paulus (10 Aug 2020)

I've been lying in the paddling pool for the last half hour cooling down.

I've just noticed that my runner beans have a lot of these little critters on them. They are ladybird size, but totally different markings. Any idea anyone? I've looked in gardening books and tried Google to no avail.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> I've been lying in the paddling pool for the last half hour cooling down.
> 
> I've just noticed that my runner beans have a lot of these little critters on them. They are ladybird size, but totally different markings. Any idea anyone? I've looked in gardening books and tried Google to no avail.
> View attachment 540921


They look like nasty little buggers whatever they are.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> I've been lying in the paddling pool for the last half hour cooling down.
> 
> I've just noticed that my runner beans have a lot of these little critters on them. They are ladybird size, but totally different markings. Any idea anyone? I've looked in gardening books and tried Google to no avail.
> View attachment 540921



No idea what they are, but, it would appear, they like beans


----------



## Paulus (10 Aug 2020)

After some more research they might one of the 2500 species of leaf beetles. 
They will have to be dealt with as they don't have many preditors.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2020)

I went to have a shower and David Carradine was in there ...... Ah Grasshopper, I told him hop it, I gave him a helping hand out the window


----------



## 12boy (10 Aug 2020)

I think David is Still Dead so if he was in there he'd be pretty ripe. Some Google phones have an option whereby when you take a photo it will tell you what that is. If you have one you might give it a try. That is for the bean eaters, not David.


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> I've been lying in the paddling pool for the last half hour cooling down.
> 
> I've just noticed that my runner beans have a lot of these little critters on them. They are ladybird size, but totally different markings. Any idea anyone? I've looked in gardening books and tried Google to no avail.
> View attachment 540921


They look a bit like Colorado beetles.


----------



## Paulus (10 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> They look a bit like Colorado beetles.


Fortunately they are too small for Colorado beetles. Colorado beetles normally only attack potato crops.


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Fortunately they are too small for Colorado beetles. Colorado beetles normally only attack potato crops.


Are you sure you haven't planted potato beans?


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> I've been lying in the paddling pool for the last half hour cooling down.
> 
> I've just noticed that my runner beans have a lot of these little critters on them. They are ladybird size, but totally different markings. Any idea anyone? I've looked in gardening books and tried Google to no avail.
> View attachment 540921


Immature southern green shield bugs?


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> They look a bit like Colorado beetles.


The back is different,


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

Cooling down here,




Taken at 22:40


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2020)

*Paul's Tip of the Day*

How to fall asleep in an armchair?

Be old
Sit in an armchair


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> *Paul's Tip of the Day*
> 
> How to fall asleep in an armchair?
> 
> ...


Step two is an important one.
Nearly as important as ensuring you won't have to move when you do fall asleep.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2020)

Great lightning display over Chorley. The sky is almost constantly lit up.........though I do have to hang out of the bedroom for a full view.....


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Great lightning display over Chorley. The sky is almost constantly lit up.........though I do have to hang out of the bedroom for a full view.....


Can't you take the armchair outside?


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2020)

Night all


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night all


Sithi


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Looks quite lively near Mach now!
> View attachment 540898


Is this a target map for a nuclear strike?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> I've been lying in the paddling pool for the last half hour cooling down.
> 
> I've just noticed that my runner beans have a lot of these little critters on them. They are ladybird size, but totally different markings. Any idea anyone? I've looked in gardening books and tried Google to no avail.
> View attachment 540921


I think this is the Broad Bean Weevil. I didn't know this but did Google *"pests which affect broad beans."*

Broad Bean Weevil


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

⛈👏😪


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

Good grief.......if four horsemen appeared in the garden I wouldn't be that surprised.........


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2020)

Morning. Thought I might have got an early walk or jog before the rain arrives, but too late


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Still no rain and the atmosphere feels oppressive. The rain is now due tomorrow and is set to last several days.
Mudguards are now fettled and looking rather splendid. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 

🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🧜‍♀️☔


----------



## screenman (11 Aug 2020)

Morning all, very grey and misty outside with only about 100 yards of visibility, not a lot planned for today so I will just chill.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2020)

Morning all, have my ceiling done today


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2020)

Good morning. Wow what a lightning display we had last night. It was fabulous. 

Warm already and misty as well.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2020)

No lightning and very little thunder here. Today is dry (at the moment)......I will check the forecast.
Today I go in town to choose my specs. haha.....I had a quick look last week after the eye test. The lady said "frames start from £20.00". Ooohh, not bad. I picked a frame up and asked "how much"??
£229 she says . Made of Titanium she says AND has a spring frame...... just what every old fart needs.
The new market is close by and has lots of eating places from Thai, Mex to Indian etc. It also has a real ale bar..... we might give that a try (if I have any money left)


----------



## dickyknees (11 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, very grey and misty outside with only about 100 yards of visibility, not a lot planned for today so I will just chill.


Good morning, visibility is very poor here too.


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2020)

Like Simon Cowell after a back operation, I have risen!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Aug 2020)

Morning all, very murky here. Thunder and lightning in the early hours. Nothing planned for today.


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Aug 2020)

Rain what's that . You lucky people.


----------



## Paulus (11 Aug 2020)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers.
Another hot and sweaty day here. The weather is not set to break until tomorrow, and then there is the possibility of thunderstorms and rain for the next 7 days. ☔
MrsP has booked a table at a local Italian restaurant at 5pm. It will be the first time of eating out since March. 
The paddling pool will come in handy again today.


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Nipping down to the caravan first thing to hook it up to the mains and run a full systems check for an hour or so. It'll just need a quick clean then and it'll be ready to go.
Car is in for an MOT on Thursday and, if all goes well, we should get away for a week soon after.
Rishi is treating us to lunch today.


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, very murky here. Thunder and lightning in the early hours. Nothing planned for today.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PTNzuBh6zTg


----------



## cougie uk (11 Aug 2020)

Blimey that lightning was insane last night. Just constant bolts. That would have charged a lot of Di2 and Garmins.


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> *Paul's Tip of the Day*
> 
> How to fall asleep in an armchair?
> 
> ...




Try watching a full flat stage of the TDF. I usually drop off half way through and don’t wake up to find I’m watching snooker and have missed the podium girls😖😖😖😖


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2020)

BBC forecast is for rain at 9 AM Still dry at the moment.Soon as I get the bike out it will piss it down.🌦🚣🏻🚣🏻‍♀️


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> BBC forecast is for rain at 9 AM Still dry at the moment.Soon as I get the bike out it will piss it down.🌦🚣🏻🚣🏻‍♀️



I was lucky yesterday, the only shower I saw rolled in as I pulled up at the cafe.


----------



## gavroche (11 Aug 2020)

Bonjour les copains. Beautiful storm during the night. Lightning every few seconds followed by thunder and heavy rain for the main course.
I stayed up and stood by the window to watch it. Nature provided us with an awesome show and all for free.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No lightning and very little thunder here. Today is dry (at the moment)......I will check the forecast.
> Today I go in town to choose my specs. haha.....I had a quick look last week after the eye test. The lady said "frames start from £20.00". Ooohh, not bad. I picked a frame up and asked "how much"??
> £229 she says . Made of Titanium she says AND has a spring frame...... just what every old fart needs.
> The new market is close by and has lots of eating places from Thai, Mex to Indian etc. It also has a real ale bar..... we might give that a try (if I have any money left)


Oooooh..........I've always wanted a titanium bike.......oh? Glasses? 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

Now here's unusual. Went back to bed at 7.10 and didn't wake till 9.20. Very humid here. Had coffee in bed, shower, ironing, clean bike, allotment.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2020)

While man fixes the ceiling the machine is making a nutty seedy loaf and I'm getting bored and it's only 10.37


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2020)

Well my mudguard fettling is finished and Mrs Tenkay is pleased.
Here's "Jennifer" on her first outing to the little park around the corner.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Well my mudguard fettling is finished and Mrs Tenkay is pleased.
> Here's "Jennifer" on her first outing to the little park around the corner.
> View attachment 541041


I fitted a chain guard for a 50 tooth instead of a 44 so it will need Swapping for the correct size.


----------



## Paulus (11 Aug 2020)

My first newborn of the season ‐------
Twins


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Nipping down to the caravan first thing to hook it up to the mains and run a full systems check for an hour or so. It'll just need a quick clean then and it'll be ready to go.
> *Car is in for an MOT* on Thursday and, if all goes well, we should get away for a week soon after.
> *Rishi is treating us to lunch today*.



Our car is in for MOT today, so, fingers crossed it passes, AND it doesn't rain, because I have to cycle 5 miles to the garage to collect it!

Rishi is treating us tomorrow, so, don't use up all of his money


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2020)

Well a 12 mile bimble for me this morning. Very hazy and hot hot hot as well. We are due to have more storms this afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, very murky here. Thunder and lightning in the early hours. Nothing planned for today.


Oh, it was you making that racket they're complaining about!

Next time not so loud, you seem to have woken some during the early hours with it.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Nipping down to the caravan first thing to hook it up to the mains and run a full systems check for an hour or so. It'll just need a quick clean then and it'll be ready to go.
> Car is in for an MOT on Thursday and, if all goes well, we should get away for a week soon after.
> Rishi is treating us to lunch today.


Bad forecast for the next week. Hope its ok for you.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 541057


Just hit 40.3c


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just hit 40.3c


Just hit 16 here !


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2020)

Rishi treated me to a lobster salad this lunchtime. 
Washed down with a bottle of ice cold Chablis. 
The things us pensioners have to do to get this country back on it's feet!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Rishi treated me to a lobster salad this lunchtime.
> Washed down with a bottle of ice cold Chablis.
> The things us pensioners have to do to get this country back on it's feet!


Its that attitude that helped us win the war


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Well a 12 mile bimble for me this morning. Very hazy and hot hot hot as well. We are due to have more storms this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 541044
> 
> ...


Second and fourth pictures are the same stretch of road!


----------



## 12boy (11 Aug 2020)

What, no blue chain? How is that mirror set up? Of course, it's on the wrong side for me. The chain guard is fine in my opinion as it certainly does guard the chain


Tenkaykev said:


> Well my mudguard fettling is finished and Mrs Tenkay is pleased.
> Here's "Jennifer" on her first outing to the little park around the corner.
> View attachment 541041


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Second and fourth pictures are the same stretch of road!




They are opposites to each other.


----------



## 12boy (11 Aug 2020)

Looking south from Casper Mountain in the middle of our drought. The middle picture with the flagpoles marks the spot where the homesteaders who lived here were buried. The grey-green plants are sage, which Mrs 12 plucks to make sage bundles to hang with other herbs in the house. It is very dry....a careless ATV spark or a cigarette butt would be disastrous. Because we get so little rain it takes decades for the lodgepole pines to come back.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> What, no blue chain? How is that mirror set up? Of course, it's on the wrong side for me. The chain guard is fine in my opinion as it certainly does guard the chain



The chain guard does its job but doesn't look right so it'll be swapped for one that's made for the 44 tooth Brompton chainring. 
I did manage to find a colour coordinated chain for " Graham", my other Brommie.
It's a 10 speed chain and there were suggestions that I'd have issues with the derailleur shift. I tweaked the pusher plate and it changes smoothly. 
I hope Mo and Welshie like my colour co-ordination, you can't see in the photo that the brake pads are Red/Black Swisstop 🙂


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its that attitude that helped us win the war


Don't mention the war!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

I've had an enjoyable day. Done some allotmenting, bit of house tidying and shortly I'll make tea. It's becoming very cool and pleasant, I feel a cool shower and beer around 6.00 should set me up nicely.

Also done quite a lot of cycle club admin. Looking at kit supply for 2021; creating a member survey to gauge interest in the plans we have for 2021...this year has been such a washout we want to start 2021 with a bang. Also grappling with the thorny issue of club rides in groups of six. Not that I'll be mentioning this anywhere else on CC. I still have a grain of sanity


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

Sat outside the house preparing myself for the daunting task of digging up potatoes. This year I've experimented with my potatoes. When they were ready I dug them all, dug a hole in the ground and put them all in. Now I have to find them again. 😄

Only yesterday we remarked how few bees are around. We've suddenly got them all over the place.....weird.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Just doing my bit to help out the economy by going out for one of these "Eat out to help out" meals. Food is good so far, beer is beer!!!
> 
> I may try and help again next week!


Good attitude.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Don't mention the war!!!!!!!!


OK Basil


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They are opposites to each other.


Explain that tree, just past the recessed gate, where the road disappears.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Explain that tree, just past the recessed gate, where the road disappears.




It's a tree. It's green.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's a tree. It's green.


And in two pictures. 
You carry one round with you, just in case?


----------



## cougie uk (11 Aug 2020)

He's right you know. It's the same angle.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2020)

cougie uk said:


> He's right you know. It's the same angle.




Maybe I did the same one twice.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe I did the same one twice.


You don't want to admit to carrying a tree with you, to enhance your landscape photo's!


----------



## dickyknees (11 Aug 2020)

A better end to the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2020)

This is the weather here at the moment. Rain and huge hail stones


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

Adrienne from the Hedgehog Rescue Centre called by tonight with three hedgehogs for us.

Grabbed an excited four year old from up the terrace and took him to help with the release on the allotment. Loved it.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> A better end to the day.
> View attachment 541121


Bad weather, prolonged, about a week away, on it's way.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Adrienne from the Hedgehog Rescue Centre called by tonight with three hedgehogs for us.
> 
> *Grabbed an excited four year old from up the terrace and took him to help with the release on the allotment. *Loved it.


Why did you release a four year kid into the "wild"?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why did you release a four year kid into the "wild"?


His mum and dad wanted a night off........


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> His mum and dad wanted a night off........


How do you plan on getting him back, or is it a case of wait until he turns up at the door?


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2020)

Wedding anniversary tomorrow. What has Mrs D bought me?


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Wedding anniversary tomorrow. What has Mrs D bought me?


What have you bought her!


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JewZZVx0EC0


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> How do you plan on getting him back, or is it a case of wait until he turns up at the door?


He's been released along with the hedgehogs.........the hedgehogs usually wander off and set up home somewhere else.........🤔


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> He's been released along with the hedgehogs.........the hedgehogs usually wander off and set up home somewhere else.........🤔


If reports in coming years of _"The wild boy of Warrington"_ start surfacing, can we blame you?


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Wedding anniversary tomorrow. What has Mrs D bought me?


One of these!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> If reports in coming years of _"The wild boy of Warrington"_ start surfacing, can we blame you?


If he crosses in to the bandit country of Cheshire I can't help him............we have our borders to protect.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

It's 22⁰ outside and 22⁰ inside. That's unusual, our house is usually cool.

I'm not sleepy........this is a problem. 😢


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Aug 2020)

My word, this storm is something else. A continuous roll of thunder for 20 minutes or more, lightning strikes every second or so, the sky is flashing constantly like a dodgy fluorescent tube.


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> What have you bought her!
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JewZZVx0EC0



I bought her an eternity ring.


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2020)

I'm sweating like a fat mine at a free buffet.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Aug 2020)

That roll of thunder is still going, as are all the lightning flashes


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2020)

Im sweating like Kerry katona reading a bank statement.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> That roll of thunder is still going, as are all the lightning flashes


Any pictures?


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Im sweating like Kerry katona reading a bank statement.


It can't be that warm!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any pictures?


No, it’s not forked lightning, it’s the other sort where the whole sky is lighting up. I think it might be starting to ease now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Aug 2020)

Still rolling thunder but not so loud now, still lots of lightning, this must have been going on for nearly an hour now. I’m going to try and get some sleep now, good night all !


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2020)

I'm sweating like a Lebanese fertiliser wholesaler.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Still rolling thunder but not so loud now, still lots of lightning, this must have been going on for nearly an hour now. I’m going to try and get some sleep now, good night all !


Sithi


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2020)

I'm sweating like Jeremy Corbyn at a bar mitzvah. 

I'm sweating like a pervert in a dirty mac shop.

I'm sweating like Justin Trudeau when he hears the Cosby Show them tune.

I'm sweating like the Krankies in a dogging lay by.

I'm sweating like Boris Johnson's hair stylist.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2020)

I am up and looking out at a very misty morning, 29 predicted with sun and thunder according to (got to write this quietly) Alexa.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2020)

Wow........that was some night. That's got to be the longest continuous spell of thunder and lightning I have ever known. Started around 10pm and the house was lit up like a disco all night until it finally eased back of 4.

Rain seems to have gone off so might chance a walk. Desperately needing some fresh air.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Aug 2020)

Morning all, got a few hours sleep, need a few more . Rolls of thunder still happening.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2020)

Good morning. 28 deg predicted today for us. Very misty here as well. I already have the windows and doors open. When the su comes up I will close the curtains as well..

Stay safe folks.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Aug 2020)

morning all it's 25c here already could be a hot one again


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2020)

Good morning, it is a deliciously cool and sunny morning, 18⁰C but it's not going to last! Storm forecast at 9.00, I doubt this will happen, then clear with temperature riding to 27⁰. I think it will be much hotter.

Meeting the guys at 9.00 - see storm above - for a nice loop in to the Ribble Valley.

Ironing next and I may make tomato and courgette chutney this afternoon - something of a glut building up!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> If reports in coming years of _"The wild boy of Warrington"_ start surfacing, can we blame you?


Hey.....we have enough problems here without you inviting more in


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I bought her an eternity ring.


For many years (and I mean 30+) years MrsD said she wanted an eternity ring and I wanted to Give her one buy her one. Year after year we would spend wasted hours looking for one she liked. In the end I just said 'you go and look.....I can't be arsed any more".
After 52 years she still hasn't got one


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


Come on then Drago, don't keep us in suspense, what has Mrs Drago bought for you? I'm guessing it's not a 3 pack of Marks and Sparks Y fronts


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2020)

Apparently we had just one loud crack of thunder with one lightning strike. I slept through it .
Sun and lightning supposed to be here all day from 09.00.......we will see.
Chose my new specs yesterday......my pockets are considerably lighter now.
While in town we nipped into the new market.......they have a real ale bar so we made time for a swift one. They have lots of hot foody places which we will try next time. TBH a bit expensive I think (for market food) eg £7.00 for curry & rice served in a chippy type carton, then you have to find somewhere to sit.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2020)

@Drago - congratulations to you and Mrs D 🥂🥂


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Sunny at the moment but the weather is due to break today. 
I do enjoy watching a storm, the more dramatic the better. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☔🌞🏊‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Come on then Drago, don't keep us in suspense, what has Mrs Drago bought for you? I'm guessing it's not a 3 pack of Marks and Sparks Y fronts




He would need a hammer and chisel to get his old ones off.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2020)

Oh and congrats to you and Mrs @Drago


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2020)

I have decided to postpone the ironing. Checked my phone alerts to find Netflix sent a verification code via text at 01.27 today. I suspect someone is being naughty with my account.

Next job is to change passwords on five different devices, hence abandoning ironing.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> .....then you have to find somewhere to sit.



Park bench? 🤔


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!



Congratulations to you both, have a great day.


----------



## Paulus (12 Aug 2020)

Morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
I think I know what Drago's underpants must feel like. 
All sunny and humid at the moment , but the thundery storms are coming my way later today, and will be around for the rest of the week. 
@PaulSB i have had a couple of these Netflix scams recently , along with quite a few others. TV licence, BT, PayPal etc etc. There are a lot of scammers about.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Congrats to @Drago & Mrs Drago. I was a bit concerned with all of the 'Eternity' rings we looked at. None of them were guaranteed for more than 6 months.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Wedding anniversary tomorrow. What has Mrs D bought me?



Happy anniversary Drago.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have decided to postpone the ironing. Checked my phone alerts to find Netflix sent a verification code via text at 01.27 today. I suspect someone is being naughty with my account.
> 
> Next job is to change passwords on five different devices, hence abandoning ironing.


You lost me at "I have".... please explain in old fart language.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2020)

I have been ordered to go out on my bike, it has been so long I may need stabilisers.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Park bench? 🤔


There are lots of tables and benches.....they all seemed clean. They are all in one area
The food stalls are all over so you have to find what you want, carry it to the eating area then leave it on a table while you go for your beer (mandatory with lunch).
So, as I say IMO 7 quid for curry and rice in a poli' carton is expensive.
There is also a nice looking cocktail bar but at £7.00 per drink, in a market, seems to be pushing it.
But then again I am tighter than Welshies bloomers.
Photo of eating area


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2020)

A little bird managed to find it's way down the chimney and Into the wood burner.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You lost me at "I have".... please explain in old fart language.


Many online services require what is called "two step verification" when one wants to change, usually, sensitive account details. To do this the supplier will previously have asked for your mobile number.

For a password change, for example, one is asked to confirm the new password when changing it online or via a link sent to your email address. The company will then send a text message with a verification code, usually five digits, to your phone. To proceed with the change one has to enter this five digits code.

It's just an added level of security. The theory is you must have two different devices a available to you and it's less likely you will have lost both or had both stolen.

My bank sometimes uses three stage verification. To do this one has to use the bank mobile app. First stage is to carry out the banking transaction online, second stage is to open the mobile app to confirm the transaction and, sometimes, a third stage is to send a text message with a verification code.

The bank one is entirely random, sometimes I can predict it will happen others it can be for tiny amounts. It can happen for any transaction across all our accounts.

My favourite is the automatic alert for purchases over £100 - very handy for when Mrs P has been allowed out shopping.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2020)

I see a hosepipe ban will be in some areas soon.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I see a hosepipe ban will be in some areas soon.


And about time too......nasty, vicious things those hosepipes. Always rampaging around here on a Saturday night, making noise, drinking, smoking I don't know what.....

Right, I'm off. Porridge and cycling calls.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There are lots of tables and benches.....they all seemed clean. They are all in one area
> The food stalls are all over so you have to find what you want, carry it to the eating area then leave it on a table while you go for your beer (mandatory with lunch).
> So, as I say IMO 7 quid for curry and rice in a poli' carton is expensive.
> There is also a nice looking cocktail bar but at £7.00 per drink, in a market, seems to be pushing it.
> ...



There was, or, maybe, still is a set up like that in Eldon Square Shopping Centre, Newcastle-upon-Tyne. Didn't appeal you me, expensive self service IMHO, only went once, hence, I am unsure if it is still operating. Give me a comfortable pub, with decent lunch menu, any day.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Come on then Drago, don't keep us in suspense, what has Mrs Drago bought for you? I'm guessing it's not a 3 pack of Marks and Sparks Y fronts


I guessed correctly, she got me an ebike.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I guessed correctly, she got me an ebike.


Ooohhh details..... we want details


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I guessed correctly, she got me an ebike.


We want proof in the form of a photo.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2020)

It's currently in its box in the boot of her car. Once I've done my morning chores I'll assemble it and slap up a pic.

It's a Carrera Subway Electric, BTW. She sneakily spoke to my chum and fellow MIAS instructor, Mac, to find one within her budget and he reckoned it was probably the most sensible daily-ride spec for the cash.

I must admit to being intrigued. Never really hankered for one and not ridden a modern one, so I'm keen to see what it's like. But its pain with spanners and battery on charge first.


----------



## Paulus (12 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> A little bird managed to find it's way down the chimney and Into the wood burner.
> 
> View attachment 541190


I hope you managed a quick release back into the wild for it?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> I hope you managed a quick release back into the wild for it?




Yes. I opened the patio door and the door on the wood burner and after a couple of attempts at the windows, it flew out the door.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2020)

The roof on the log store has been destroyed by the hail we had last night. The whole thing looks like Swiss cheese. We will have to replace the whole thing.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2020)

Holy cow! That's the sort of hail that Ming the Merciless sends as a prelude to planetary invasion.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Holy cow! That's the sort of hail that Ming the Merciless sends as a prelude to planetary invasion.




It only lasted a minute or 2 but the hailstones were about half an Inch in diameter


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2020)

I'm sat in Sutton Cheney Wharf with a coffee and a teacake, its a tad on the warm side.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> morning all it's 25c here already could be a hot one again


A low of 26°C during the hours of darkness here.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hey.....we have enough problems here without you inviting more in


Blame @PaulSB, he released him into the wild.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2020)

Right, it's all built. Lights from my enormous box of cast offs fitted, and I found some 540 pedals. The supplied seat looks hideous so I've slapped on a Spoon until I can get something better.

It all lights up as it should, but not ridden it. Battery is supposed to have a 12 hour initial charge. I'll give it 8 hours and do a short shakedown lap round the village later.






It's a 20" frame, but still not enormous. I fit ok, but I'll rummage about later and find a 400mm seat post to spread the load from my not inconsiderable weight.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Right, it's all built. Lights from my enormous box of cast offs fitted, and I found some 540 pedals. The supplied seat looks hideous so I've slapped on a Spoon until I can get something better.
> 
> It all lights up as it should, but not ridden it. Battery is supposed to have a 12 hour initial charge. I'll give it 8 hours and do a short shakedown lap round the village later.
> 
> ...


How many miles per full charge do you expect (i realise that can vary a lot).


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2020)

Ive really not thought about it. The manual is highlymoptimistic I reckon, quoting up to 60 miles as it does. I'd have guessed 40 nearer the mark, probably 30 with my weight. However, I'd likely spend much of my time travelling at over 15.5 mph anyway, and thus not using any battery at all. It'll be interesting to do a few rides and get a feel for what's achievable.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2020)

Walked down to the village for a bit of shopping. It's very hot and humid. 
Got back and washed the CRV ready for its MOT tomorrow.
Light lunch and a cold beer would hit the spot right now.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2020)

I obeyed orders and really enjoyed doing so, only 20 miles as I had a customer at 11am but I got a buzz from it.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Aug 2020)

Quick trike ride of 20 miles for me today in 35c most of the time  I'm glad I have a 250W motor for the hills


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2020)

My wife's car passed its MOT this morning, as expected, but you never know. On my way there, I noticed that a warning light was on, indicating loss on pressure in one tyre so I will have to check all 4 later on , when it cools down a bit. No puncture though which is just as well as there is no spare in her car model, just a tyre repair kit which I hate and have never used before.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2020)

Over inflate them all by about 5psi, then deflate each one to the correct pressure. That should reset each TPS.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Over inflate them all by about 5psi, then deflate each one to the correct pressure. That should reset each TPS.


Take the bulb out of the warning light.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Aug 2020)

Just hit 40c here


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just hit 40c here


and when summer finishes next week, we will all be moaning that it has gone cold.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It only lasted a minute or 2 but the hailstones were about half an Inch in diameter



That will make a few shilling for the guys in my trade.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Over inflate them all by about 5psi, then deflate each one to the correct pressure. That should reset each TPS.



Or press a button on the touch screen after adjusting the tyre pressures.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2020)

Alas, not all of them let you do that.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2020)

I'm back, I've bimbled, 53 miles for me today, it got very hot sticky and uncomfortable towards the end and I ran out of water about a mile from home, I got in feeling hot but not sweating, not a good sign, I got a pint of weak orange squash down me and immediately started to sweat and feel more comfortable, I'd been drinking during the ride but hadn't drunk enough. It was a good ride though, out of Coventry though Keresley and on through Mancetter, Shenton and Sutton Cheney then onto the Wharf. I took a scenic ride home through Earl Shilton, Stoney Stanton, past Stoney Cove and onto Frolesworth and Claybrook Pava where I picked up a regular route back into Coventry. Its been a good morning but I'll have to be more careful about Hydration on future hot rides.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Aug 2020)

This morning’s ride was a very pleasant 44 miles meandering about West Lothian, hazy sunshine, 17 degrees when I left rising to 20 when I got back, with a cooling breeze from the east. A lot of large puddles and deposits of grit and mud etc from all the rain last night. Everywhere looking very green and delightful.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Aug 2020)

Up early as usual and looked out. Overcast and a bit misty round the edges with no wind. Not cold so long trousers and sleeves as midges will be up. Traffic heavier than usual and an idiot in what was probably an estate {as opposed to farm} landrover who saw me stopped in a passing place and continued past without bothering to look further ahead and see the van I was waiting on. Superior type who did not want to back up but had to eventually. Farmers around here use pickups normally and the landy was far too clean to be a farm vehicle.
We had no rain here but further south and east it was pretty bad.
Major incident south of Aberdeen where train is derailed. Some reports say it stopped as a landslide was seen and tried to retreat to Aberdeen but got caught by another landslide. No other info but suggestion is some serious injuries and dozens of emergency vehicles and air ambulance on scene.


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> My wife's car passed its MOT this morning, as expected, but you never know. On my way there, I noticed that a warning light was on, indicating loss on pressure in one tyre so I will have to check all 4 later on , when it cools down a bit. No puncture though which is just as well as there is no spare in her car model, just a tyre repair kit which I hate and have never used before.


If it was me I would double check for a puncture. I have had cars with tyre pressure warning valve for the last 15 years in that time I’ve had the warning light come on about 8 times . Every time I say ‘ bl@@dy valve giving me a false warning’. Every time it’s turned out I have had a puncture 😂😂😂😀


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2020)

Bimble outnfor a post lunch 8 miler.

The bike itself is nice. Heavy, but comfortable and rolls very well. Brakes are good and the Kenda tyres suit it well. Great fun descending, very flickable yet sure footed.

The electrical assistance is strange. Its torque sensitive, so the harder you stomp on the pedals the more torque it delivers. This makes pulling away very brisk. On the open road my average speed was 17-18mph, so most of the time the motor wasn't engaging. I left it off for several miles, and despite being weighty kept and easy speed to to the bikes rolling ability.

The real ace is hill climbing. Long gentle gradients are flattened, and flicked into max assist it positively leaped up a short steep hill about a mile from home.

I think I know what this bike does - it flattens the peaks on the effort curve. I suspect in NET terms the amount if effort it makes on my behalf is minor, but it makes the effort more consistent. Perhaps a little harder on the flat than any of my road bikes, but much easier on the hills. 

I've put it back in charge - the manual states it should be charged for 12 hours before use so ive been naughty - but over the next few days I'm looking forward to getting to know it a bit better and determining what the useful powered range may be.


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Aug 2020)

Afternoon everyone. Hope it’s warm enough for everyone. I have been out this morning to do a little shopping and pick up my daughter from Warwick. The car was telling me it was 30 degrees at 11 o’clock. I am now just melting on the sofa watching cycling on Eurosport


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning, it is a deliciously cool and sunny morning, 18⁰C but it's not going to last! Storm forecast at 9.00, I doubt this will happen, then clear with *temperature riding to 27⁰.* I think it will be much hotter.
> 
> Meeting the guys at 9.00 - see storm above - for a nice loop in to the Ribble Valley.
> 
> Ironing next and I may make tomato and courgette chutney this afternoon - something of a glut building up!


Which direction, North or South, and did it reach it?


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!



View: https://m.facebook.com/richiekavanaghmusician/videos/611178396340638/


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You lost me at "I have".... please explain in old fart language.


Someone has been messing with his bits, now he's got to make sure they can't do anything else to him.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2020)

We have had the rumble of thunder here for about 20 minutes now. Dark but still really really hot. 29 deg Inside the house.

And I had 40 winks as my mother calls it.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2020)

I've just been and put the washing out, and was surprised by the number of bee's and butterflies round my two Buddleia and my Salvia, Bleeding Heart variety.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have had the rumble of thunder here for about 20 minutes now. Dark but still really really hot. 29 deg Inside the house.
> 
> And I had 40 winks as my mother calls it.


No thunder here it's down to 37.2c outside and 29.5 inside, I too tried to have a sleep, but I couldn't.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> No thunder here it's down to 37.2c outside and 29.5 inside, I too tried to have a sleep, but I couldn't.


Try and stay awake and see what happens.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2020)

Well, ten minutes after I put the washing out it hammered it down, and its still raining at the moment, but its not cooled of any.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2020)

And now we have thunder.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2020)

I am sweating more than I do when thinking about Welshie in her bloomers.
We got the sun beds out but after 30 minutes had enough. Put them in the shade and had a kip.
Starting to cloud over now and its pleasant.
Too hot to eat.... a toastie me thinks.


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2020)

It has been thundering all afternoon but very little rain. On the other hand, 5 miles down the road, they had a proper downpour. I think we will get it later.


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Bimble outnfor a post lunch 8 miler.
> 
> The bike itself is nice. Heavy, but comfortable and rolls very well. Brakes are good and the Kenda tyres suit it well. Great fun descending, very flickable yet sure footed.
> 
> ...


Are you going to ditch your other bikes now and go the easy way ?


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2020)

Light rain and half hearted thunder here in Poshshire.


----------



## Paulus (12 Aug 2020)

Some thunder down this way but no rain.
It's hot and sweaty, currently 30 degrees.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2020)

I'm sweating like Claus Von Stauffenberg hanging from a cliff with an itchy arriss.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have had the rumble of thunder here for about 20 minutes now. Dark but still really really hot. 29 deg Inside the house.
> 
> And I had 40 winks as my mother calls it.


Thunder has been rolling around for the last 90 minutes here. We have a few drops of rain which are pleasant to sit out in. It's 28⁰ but feels much, much hotter.

I had an hour's quiet time and am much refreshed. When the kids were unbearable we'd send them upstairs for a "quiet time." This has become the phrase in our house for disappearing for a while to snooze or relax alone.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Aug 2020)

It's still 35.2c here and I'm  I had a cold shower that was nice, but it made me smaller


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2020)

Well I've just had a cool shower........ should have stayed in it. Geeez it's hot.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've just had a cool shower........ should have stayed in it. Geeez it's hot.


Have a cold bath. 
See if it makes you smaller.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2020)

We have a rainbow. Can't see it very well in the photo.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have a rainbow. Can't see it very well in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 541306


Did you get the pot of gold!!


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2020)

It is nice and hot here, love it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Aug 2020)

After all the drama of yesterday, this evening has been wonderfully calm, the wind has dropped, there was a nice sunset, and there’s quiet. Temperature is a bit too warm at 19 degrees but hopefully not a showstopper for sleep.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> After all the drama of yesterday, this evening has been wonderfully calm, the wind has dropped, there was a nice sunset, and there’s quiet. Temperature is a bit too warm at 19 degrees but hopefully not a showstopper for sleep.


You got rid of your wind problem then.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2020)

Morning. Another muggy night for sleeping. Off for a walk and hoping it's maybe slightly less humid this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2020)




----------



## screenman (13 Aug 2020)

Good morning to you all, decorating of the bedroom starts today.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did you get the pot of gold!!


 Nope


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2020)

Good morning. Damp and overcast here and I can hear spits and spots of rain. another muggy night but i took the duvet off the bed and just put a light bedspread on and I actually managed to get some sleep.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2020)

Horrible night. So hot. A very broken sleep.
We had lots of thunder but it was distant.
Today is supposed to be wall to wall sunshine......just too hot to do much.
Had my coffee and about to wash some glasses.
Toasties!!!
Anyone else enjoy them? We go months without then a spell of munching on them. Yesterday's was cheese, tomato and ham.....yummy.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2020)

good morning folks, slept well last night but woke early, washings out, breakfast next.


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2020)

Good day. A very pleasant 19⁰ this morning with a cool breeze blowing. I've opened both the back and front doors to let this blow through the house - hope to get the temperature down inside. We are forecast for 24⁰ but I think it will hit 30⁰.

Gentle rain in the night dropped the temperature for a reasonable sleep.

A mountain of ironing to start soon before the temperature rides then I plan to harvest and freeze runner, French and green beans. Also need to make spicy courgette and tomato chutney........'tis the season of bounty.

Boris bought me coffee, beans and cake yesterday. Today he's given me £50 towards my bike service. Magic. Just need him to buy me a new bike now.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2020)

22 deg in my living room already.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

None of the promised rain last night, it's due today. 
All this talk of rain reminded me of an occasion when a few of us were heading over to run the IOW marathon. It was traditionally held on a Saturday afternoon, 2pm start. We were on the ferry and it was hissing down, my mate said " don't worry Kev, rain at Seven, dry by Eleven"
Needless to say, it chucked it down all throughout the race ☔☔☔ ( there's something a bit surreal about running in a race when there's torrential rain and you have people sheltering under umbrellas handing out water in cups)

Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☔🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🧜‍♀️🧜‍♀️🏊‍♂️


----------



## Paulus (13 Aug 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. 
Another hot and sweaty night. Plus, the small bitey flying things got to me yesterday with numerous bites around my ankles and legs. Yon never see the blighters who do the deed.
I shall be spraying myself with insect repellent today.
Rain and storms forecast for later today and the rest of the week


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees.
> Another hot and sweaty night. Plus, the small bitey flying things got to me yesterday with numerous bites around my ankles and legs. Yon never see the blighters who do the deed.
> I shall be spraying myself with insect repellent today.
> Rain and storms forecast for later today and the rest of the week



Yes, I've got a well bitten left knee, what ever it was either had several chomps or invited its mates to join in.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Aug 2020)

Morning all, a grey 15 degrees here, forecast to rise by all of one degree by this afternoon. The next few days look very much the same.


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Got to take the CRV in for its MOT at 9am.
Once that's sorted we can plan our next getaway.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees.
> Another hot and sweaty night. Plus, the small bitey flying things got to me yesterday with numerous bites around my ankles and legs. Yon never see the blighters who do the deed.
> I shall be spraying myself with insect repellent today.
> Rain and storms forecast for later today and the rest of the week


We found Avon Skin So Soft to be very effective against bitey things


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Aug 2020)

Haven’t seen a swift all week, I guess that’s them gone from around here for this summer. I’m looking forward to the geese arriving though.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all fellow retirees.
> Another hot and sweaty night. Plus, the small bitey flying things got to me yesterday with numerous bites around my ankles and legs. Yon never see the blighters who do the deed.
> I shall be spraying myself with insect repellent today.
> Rain and storms forecast for later today and the rest of the week


We have so few insects here this year it's quite depressing - it would be good to see some small bitey things provided they weren't hungry!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We found Avon Skin So Soft to be very effective against bitey things


Agreed, works especially well against Scottish small bitey things. I always take a couple of tubes with me on tour


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2020)

Bugger!!!! All current vouchers for the get your bike fixed scheme have been allocated...................I'm going to have to pay! I'm a poor pensioner, bike service should be on twice yearly prescription............


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, I've got a well bitten left knee, what ever it was either had several chomps or invited its mates to join in.



I remember when the "Blandford Fly" first appeared. I'd been creosoting the fence and noticed these little black flies hovering around my lower legs and ankles. A few days later and the sites where they had bitten were swollen and turning black  Ended up needing to visit the doctor as none of the lotions and potions I applied seemed to have any affect. Fortunately the prescribed ointment did the job or it could have been a Parrot and a Tricorn hat for me...


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Agreed, works especially well against Scottish small bitey things. I always take a couple of tubes with me on tour


Bugger just spotted this........I take two inner tubes on tour for my bike and two tubes of So Soft for my skin.

Has @classic33 overslept??


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Agreed, works especially well against Scottish small bitey things. I always take a couple of tubes with me on tour


We have the spray bottles. TBH I didn't know they sold it in tubes.
My cycle mate is prone to being bitten.
Puerto Pollenca has more than its share of bitey things. We sat on the balcony enjoying a few beers. Both well sprayed with Avon.
By 2200 I was fine. Poor Gary was a mass of bites.... even down his socks and inside his shirt. He had to visit the chemist next morning.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2020)

I've taken the car in this morning to have a new window switch fitted, a bit of a saga this one. Switch went a few weeks ago, I took the car into the local garage and they tested it and confirmed it was the switch , they tried to order it and was told out of stock and on back order, three weeks later Suzuki are still saying the same thing, I spoke to Suzuki via E-Mail and was told the switch is in stock, when I went down the dealer he hadn't got it in stock and had to order it for me, two days later I picked it up, I've now taken it down the garage to have it fitted and they haven't even been told when they will get the switch they ordered five weeks ago.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We have the spray bottles. TBH I didn't know they sold it in tubes.
> My cycle mate is prone to being bitten.
> Puerto Pollenca has more than its share of bitey things. We sat on the balcony enjoying a few beers. Both well sprayed with Avon.
> By 2200 I was fine. Poor Gary was a mass of bites.... even down his socks and inside his shirt. He had to visit the chemist next morning.



I saw a YouTube video of some Scottish chap discussing anti midge strategies. Apparently Avon changed the formula of " Skin so Soft" and the new formula omits Citronella which is the stuff the midges avoid.?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2020)

You can buy citronella on its own from Amazon


----------



## Lee_M (13 Aug 2020)

Morning fellow retirees, not been on here for ages, due to dealing with selling my house in Essex, and trying to sell my late mum's house in yorkshire. The former succeeded, the latter not yet due to govt shutting down probate and then changing the rules for submission. Very bloody helpful.

Off out on the single speed today to try and force myself to go slow and see if that helps with the headache problems i posted on the health page yesterday.


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2020)

Dropped the car off for its MOT and walked back from the village.
It's oppressively humid out there!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2020)

Lee_M said:


> Off out on the single speed today to try and force myself to go slow and see if that helps with the headache problems i posted on the health page yesterday.


Maybe the high humidity? I know it is prone to causing me more headaches than normal. 

Enjoy your spin.


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2020)

Just finishing my cup of Clooney's then itll be a) service the car, b) smack out an hour's bass practice, and c) go for a ride on my ebike.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Just finishing my cup of Clooney's then itll be a) service the car, b) smack out an hour's bass practice, and c) go for a ride on my ebike.


No Strava cheating now on these segments!


----------



## gavroche (13 Aug 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde. Just a bit of useless info I heard this morning. Apparently, this hot weather is bad for menopausal women. If it applies to you, make sure you drink loads of water.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Just a bit of useless info I heard this morning. Apparently, this hot weather is bad for menopausal women. If it applies to you, make sure you drink loads of water.


Don't think it applies to me.
Hang on while I check.
No......I am ok thanks.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2020)

Been out, watered all the pot and bedding plants.
Having a cool drink then it a shave followed by a cool shower. Then a walk to the Spar for the aunties pension and a few bits.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2020)

Another what is this plant/bush question if I may.
Its got beautiful leaves. Its getting smothered by other stuff.
I have new home for it,, if it can be moved but it may be to old now


----------



## gavroche (13 Aug 2020)

Too hot to go for a ride or take Molly for a walk. Will do it all later when it cools off a bit. Missing a walk won't hurt Molly but the heat could kill her.


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2020)

Well, the service on my Volvo came to nowt. I ve every size oil filter housing tool except the one Volvo use. Fortunately, I was trained well and discovered thise _before _I'd dropped the oil out. Correct size ordered, will try again next week.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2020)

Car back from the garage, all windows now working.


----------



## gavroche (13 Aug 2020)

The a/c on my car needs recharging and it will cost £120 , so will do without it and just blow cool air or leave windows open. This heat wave won't last much longer anyway and I don't use my car that much when off school.


----------



## dickyknees (13 Aug 2020)

Just back from the dental surgery. Had the two stitches removed after I had to have the remains of a tooth and nerve extraction last week. 

The crown that was on top of the tooth became loose and eventually came out. 

I’m convinced the crown was loosened by excessive clenching of teeth in pain after the bilateral knee replacements. ☹️


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> The a/c on my car needs recharging and it will cost £120 , so will do without it and just blow cool air or leave windows open. This heat wave won't last much longer anyway and I don't use my car that much when off school.


Worth every penny imo (if you can afford it).
You can't take it with you so may as well have the comfort now.


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2020)

Bass practice done, but I emerged from the studio to find it hammering down with rain and thundering, so no pedelec ride today. 1 out of 3 ain't bad I guess.


----------



## dickyknees (13 Aug 2020)

Red Arrows have landed in RAF Valley and it seems we are to be treated to a practice display. 

We won’t be going anywhere near the end of the runways as the place was inundated yesterday so I would imagine there will be utter chaos today.


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2020)

Car MOT done.
The old girl went straight through again with one advisory, which I'll get sorted at the end of the month.
Two sites booked for the caravan.
Going to Dartmoor on Monday for a few nights, then on to Bodmin Moor for another few. 
Weather's not looking brilliant, but we don't care.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2020)

I've been shopping.....and forgot the kitkats


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping.....and forgot the kitkats


You monster!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another what is this plant/bush question if I may.
> Its got beautiful leaves. Its getting smothered by other stuff.
> I have new home for it,, if it can be moved but it may be to old now
> View attachment 541362


Berberis thunbergii probably the variety 'Rose Glow.'

I'll leave you to decide if you're too old to move it


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2020)

Youngest grandsons got their A level results today. Jake was happy, but Alex had a couple of his results downgraded. The school is appealing those. Luckily he got what he needed to go to Aber uni. His place is confirmed, his accommodation is confirmed. His grants etc are all In place. So good news overall for both of them.


----------



## dickyknees (13 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping.....and forgot the kitkats


They would have melted anyway.


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2020)

Think my dog's melted.....


----------



## gavroche (13 Aug 2020)

My 7 year old grandson is spoilt rotten by his parents and my wife, so when I dare say something, I am the baddy and end up in the dog's house.
Best stay out of the way then, for now.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2020)

A well timed bimble. Just back as the sun has broken through and the temperature is rising.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping.....and forgot the kitkats





Drago said:


> You monster!





dickyknees said:


> They would have melted anyway.


I have kitkats


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I have kitkats


We prefer Wispas.


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> A well timed bimble. Just back as the sun has broken through and the temperature is rising.


 


Just started to lash it down here To be honest I have not been tolerating this hot weather very well.My own fault .Tuesday I had a short ride a16 mile circuit but stupidly decided to give it a bit of hammer Couldn’t stop drinking when I got back.Yesterday felt very rough.At my age I should have known better.

I blame Strava doing segments for over seventy fives.Current temperature 17c.Not mine but outside.


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I have kitkats





Not a new disease I hope


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> We prefer Wispas.


Why didn't you say as I'm not going out again


----------



## 12boy (13 Aug 2020)

Went to do a few miles and when I went through the dogpark I was attacked by a dog, which could have resulted in a hefty fine for the owner, and had he bitten me, euthanasia for the pooch. This was a Wee Jock type dog and his owner was horrified, kept calling him back but he didn't listen. I sped up to maybe15 mph but the little guy sped up too. It seemed he could go under a wheel or leap up to bite an ankle so l went as fast as I could and after a block or two he gave up. I was surprised a dog with those stubby little legs could run that fast. The park is leash free, but dogs must still be controlled.


----------



## Paulus (13 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I have kitkats


I love kit kats.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2020)

Temperature has dropped maybe 10 degrees in the least hour and there is quite a breeze. Pleasant but ominous.
Oh....as I type the sun has broken through again.



I know but someone has to do it


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> I love kit kats.


Cannot remember the last time I had one.
I recall enjoying them with a cup of tea.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2020)

I hear a rumble and it ain't in the jungle


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2020)

We have bright sunshine and it's 29 deg In my living room. Scorchio


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2020)

It's peeing down now and gone very dark.......am I allowed to say dark these days


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's peeing down now and gone very dark.......am I allowed to say dark these days




Just. Or maybe say it's darkish. That's better


----------



## Paulus (13 Aug 2020)

Hmmm. Bright sunshine, hot and humid.
No sign yet of any storms or rain.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> I love kit kats.


Can't eat them due to a change in the recipe in 1988. Last ones eaten resulted in both arms swelling to the size of my legs. 

Not eaten one since the end of April that year.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2020)

It has dropped by 8c here and very humid and the thunder has now stopped


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Temperature has dropped maybe 10 degrees in the least hour and there is quite a breeze. Pleasant but ominous.
> Oh....as I type the sun has broken through again.
> View attachment 541407
> 
> I know but someone has to do it


There's a 20p coin on the ground, under the table, tails by the way.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can't eat them due to a change in the recipe in 1988. Last ones eaten resulted in both arms swelling to the size of my legs.
> 
> Not eaten one since the end of April that year.


I get swelling if I eat a lot of them too, not in my arms but my tummy


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I get swelling if I eat a lot of them too, not in my arms but my tummy


Does that explain the rumbling you heard earlier?


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2020)

Thunder is getting closer by the minute! 
Poor little doggie is looking worried.


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2020)

Been out for a quick 15 miler on the pedelec. Had planned a bit more, but it was spitting with rain and I wasn't geared up

I think I've got it sussed. Instead of riding pretty much flat out everywhere like I normally would, the trick is to slow down a bit. This not only eases the work your muscles need to do, but it allows the bike to do some of the work. A moderately fast bimble is what it seems to be about.

Go on @gavroche you know you want to


----------



## dickyknees (13 Aug 2020)

Red Arrows earlier.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2020)

We've been down the club this afternoon, I won a tenner and a food parcel on the raffle, both my brother in law and his wife won on the bingo.


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2020)

Daughter #3 is into her bingo, which seems odd for an accountant. Nevertheless, she enjoys it and seems to win fairly good.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Red Arrows earlier.
> View attachment 541433
> 
> 
> ...


Dicky........what did you take those photos with?? They are very good.


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dicky........what did you take those photos with?? They are very good.


I expect some kind of camera.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I expect some kind of camera.


Could you be more specific ?


----------



## dickyknees (13 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dicky........what did you take those photos with?? They are very good.


Thank you. 
They were taken with a Canon Eos 600D with a 55-250 zoom lens.


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Could you be more specific ?


Some kind of box brownie, I would wager.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Some kind of box brownie, I would wager.




My dad had one of those.


----------



## gavroche (13 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Red Arrows earlier.
> View attachment 541433
> 
> 
> ...


I saw them fly in formation over my house earlier, on their way to ?????? from RAF Valley. Great sight.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My dad had one of those.


I think everybody had one of them


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2020)

He's 'avin a larf, ain't he?






Pre used?


----------



## gavroche (13 Aug 2020)

@dickyknees , my daughter lives in Bodfordd, right next to the airfield so she has first class view of all their training.


----------



## dickyknees (13 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> @dickyknees , my daughter lives in Boddfordd, right next to the airfield so she has first class view of all their training.


Cycled through Bodfordd a great number of times. Nice village.


----------



## dickyknees (13 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My dad had one of those.





numbnuts said:


> I think everybody had one of them


I still have my father’s cameras


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> I still have my father’s cameras
> 
> View attachment 541479



OMG. They bring back memories


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> We prefer Wispas.


More of a Twirl man myself but yep Wispa is good.

Many years ago when Wispa was first released thousands were given away at Ewood. I forget which game but the away keeper wasn't popular. After denying Rovers the opening goal chocolate bars rained down on him from the Blackburn End. 

Terrible waste of chocolate!! 😢


----------



## Paulus (13 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> He's 'avin a larf, ain't he?
> 
> View attachment 541475
> 
> ...


A fire sale?🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2020)

I used to like Caramac bars. 


I still have all the doors and windows open here and the fan is still going. It's now down to 27 deg in my living room


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> More of a Twirl man myself but yep Wispa is good.
> 
> Many years ago when Wispa was first released thousands were given away at Ewood. I forget which game but the away keeper wasn't popular. After denying Rovers the opening goal chocolate bars rained down on him from the Blackburn End.
> 
> Terrible waste of chocolate!! 😢


I once knew a girl who'd nickname was "Twirl", named after a little trick she used to do. Ill5 leave the rest to your imagination.


----------



## screenman (13 Aug 2020)

I lo liveve within 10 miles of of 4 RAF bases, I was at Coningsby on Tuesday it was a very lucky flying day, from our house we see the Arrows often, the factory a hundreds yards from my house is used as a turning point. Wickenby about 6 miles away has a lot of stunt flying going on and we see then in the skies above the back fields often, it is a great place to live if you like planes old and new.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2020)

I ha


welsh dragon said:


> My dad had one of those.


I had one of those.....my first camera, a Brownie 127.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I once knew a girl who'd nickname was "Twirl", named after a little trick she used to do. Ill5 leave the rest to your imagination.


Is that safe!!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I ha
> 
> I had one of those.....my first camera, a Brownie 127.




He had a movie camera as well..there was a a sort of key that you turned on the side if i remember correctly.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> I still have my father’s cameras
> 
> View attachment 541479


I've got film for them. Or do they use glass negatives?


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that safe!!


I think so, although while I was with her I was eating 3 or 4 Twirls a day so was putting on a bit of timber.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2020)

Good morning everyone. Skies are clear, no wind and 16⁰ - it feels strangely cool as temperature has been around 20⁰ at this time the last few days. Been awake since 4.50 which means 7 hours sleep, not too bad. I don't think I'm going to enjoy today, feeling pretty low already. Bloody virus.

Cycling at 8.30. As I need to be home early the guys have kindly agreed to an earlier start and a cafe stop which is only a short, fast ride home for me.

NHS audiology appointment this afternoon at Specsavers. I've never been there and not sure how I feel about it. Generally I worry about the quality of service from businesses which seem to operate on the single premise of being cheap. Specsavers may be far from cheap, I don't know, but everything about their advertising says cheap to me.

Didn't manage to make chutney yesterday and will try today but more likely tomorrow.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. Skies are clear, no wind and 16⁰ - it feels strangely cool as temperature has been around 20⁰ at this time the last few days. Been awake since 4.50 which means 7 hours sleep, not too bad. I don't think I'm going to enjoy today, feeling pretty low already. Bloody virus.
> 
> Cycling at 8.30. As I need to be home early the guys have kindly agreed to an earlier start and a cafe stop which is only a short, fast ride home for me.
> 
> ...



Good morning Paul,
Chin up old bean. With regard to Specsavers I think they are run as a Franchise and the service you get can vary from branch to branch. 
(When I went for my specs it seemed very compartmentalised. 
A meeter and greeter at reception, then an eye tester, then a sales person who was trying to upsell to the latest greatest ultra thin lenses with various coatings.) 
My friend who recently went for a hearing test and hearing aids was very impressed with them and how professional they were. 
Hope it all goes well 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Off to our granddaughters 3rd birthday party today 🎂
Mrs Tenkay baked a cake but something went wrong with the filling so it was a last minute dash to the shops for a Peppa Pig one 😯
The good news is the " failed" cake is in the fridge for me to test later 😁🎂

Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☔🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️🧜‍♀️🏊‍♂️☔


----------



## Paulus (14 Aug 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
The first proper storm broke last night. It went on for a few hours with torrential rain.
A domestics day today, one of MrsP's friends is coming to visit so I am under to tidy and hoover downstairs. 
The usual dog walking to be done.
At least it's a bit cooler. 
Another day in paradise.


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2020)

Morning all.
Sorry to trump you Paul but I was in bed before 2200 and woke at 0700 after a good solid sleep.
Another sunny day for us. Rain coming in tomorrow and here for a good while.
MrsD going to see the aunty**. Her leg has swollen. The home manager wanted to phone the paramedics but the aunty wouldn't let her. At 95 I guess she is frightened of what they will find (i know that feeling, even at my age).
**what happens there determine our day


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2020)

In my excitement to get on with decorating I forgot to clock in so here I go, good morning one and all, have a great day.


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2020)

In my excitement to get on with decorating I forgot to clock in so here I go, good morning one and all, have a great day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Aug 2020)

Morning all, cool and damp here. Today’s big event is the fortnightly supermarket visit.


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2020)

Forgot to mention the colour, supposedly a very light pink, in fact it is not any way light and I am sure Barbie would feel at home in there.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, cool and damp here. Today’s big event is the fortnightly supermarket visit.


Can't say I felt it very cool on my early jog..........nothing to do with the fact that I can barely run without a massive effort these days!  Still enjoyed it though.

Very overcast and murky at the moment. I'd actually be quite happy if the sun didn't break through and the house stayed cooler.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2020)

Overcast here. But 22 set in my living room already.

Good morning


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> In my excitement to get on with decorating I forgot to clock in so here I go, good morning one and all, have a great day.


So excited you said it twice


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Forgot to mention the colour, supposedly a very light pink, in fact it is not distinguish way and I am sure Barbie would feel at home in there.


Sounds a bit like camping out in a pair of Welshies bloomers


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Yay.....it's Fish Friday! 
Nasty accident in the village centre yesterday.

https://www.northdevongazette.co.uk/news/car-crash-braunton-riverside-cafe-1-6791060

Rumour on the grapevine reckons it was some old chap who had a stroke when he started reversing in an automatic.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2020)

Good morning, shite night last night, I've gone down with a serious dose of the squirts.


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So excited you said it twice



No I did not, the second one is an echo, you often get them in empty rooms.


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning, shite night last night last night, I've gone down with a serious dose of the squirts.



Not good, unless you want urgent weight loss, take it easy and drink plenty, not beer.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> No I did not, the second one is an echo, you often get them in empty rooms.


Well recovered😉


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. Skies are clear, no wind and 16⁰ - it feels strangely cool as temperature has been around 20⁰ at this time the last few days. Been awake since 4.50 which means 7 hours sleep, not too bad. I don't think I'm going to enjoy today, feeling pretty low already. Bloody virus.
> 
> Cycling at 8.30. As I need to be home early the guys have kindly agreed to an earlier start and a cafe stop which is only a short, fast ride home for me.
> 
> ...



Our local ASDA has an Optician Department. I usually go there, just because it is convenient (5 minutes walk). But, over the years, there have been occasions when they have been so busy that I could not get an appointment that suited. I have then gone to Specsavers, about 4 miles away.

My experience (for Spectacles), is that Specsavers are pretty much the same price as ASDA. It is however very difficult to compare prices, because most of the cost is in the Frames, and, different places do not necessarily sell identical products.

Customer service, I prefer ASDA. But, I suspect the Optician(s) at ASDA are freelancers, and, as someone else said, Specsavers are Franchises, so, IMHO, it does very much depend on the individual Branch.


----------



## gavroche (14 Aug 2020)

Good morning les amis. I am up already and about to take Molly for a walk before the heat strikes, although it is a bit overcast so far. Nothing planned today so another easy day ahead. .


----------



## oldwheels (14 Aug 2020)

Another nice day and out for a run mixing with the commuters and workies running late. One I noticed turned back just after passing me and a short while later appeared at a fast rate having obviously forgotten something.
Spent yesterday morning hanging around the local health centre for a visit to physio and getting bloods etc. Did pick up confirmation that the police had to attend the coop to deal with obnoxious tourists on Sunday and also that the health centre had to eject campers who had set up for a long stay in their car park expecting to get use of the toilets. Difficult enough for patients getting in without freeloaders expecting the free use of facilities. 
Trike has developed a strange problem so have to start investigating but will have to get it inside the house in case it is not fixed as I am off on Monday for an optical appointment. Had hoped to take it with me so fingers crossed I can get it fixed.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning, shite night last night, I've gone down with a serious dose of the squirts.


Hope you are soon better.
Rehydrate......very important.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Well recovered😉


Don't encourage him


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2020)

A quick change of plan and an Aldi dash completed. That means tomorrow I can chill out while listening to our Tony with S.O.T.S.
Got to Aldi at 09.40......a bit worried as I am usually there for 07.45. No problems, very few people in. In, out and back home in 30 minutes.
MrsD gone to the aunty..... if she does need paramedics it could be a long morning for them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Our local ASDA has an Optician Department. I usually go there, just because it is convenient (5 minutes walk). But, over the years, there have been occasions when they have been so busy that I could not get an appointment that suited. I have then gone to Specsavers, about 4 miles away.
> 
> My experience (for Spectacles), is that Specsavers are pretty much the same price as ASDA. It is however very difficult to compare prices, because most of the cost is in the Frames, and, different places do not necessarily sell identical products.
> 
> Customer service, I prefer ASDA. But, I suspect the Optician(s) at ASDA are freelancers, and, as someone else said, Specsavers are Franchises, so, IMHO, it does very much depend on the individual Branch.


I have been using ASDA for several years and am always impressed with the professionalism of the optician, I've been seeing the same one since I started. 
They also automatically add thinner lenses at no extra cost once your prescription is above a certain strength. The various coatings are included too ( apart from transitions)

There was a thread on CC discussing opticians a while back, I remember a comment from a retired optician praising ASDA and wondering how long they could carry on offering such a service at that price.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> No I did not, the second one is an echo, you often get them in empty rooms.


If you were in the room, it couldn't have been empty.


----------



## gavroche (14 Aug 2020)

Mrs G had a call from Vodafone this morning trying to sell her a new phone. At the moment, she is on simm only and pays £13 a month. She is happy with that as she gets free calls and unlimited texts. They are telling her that she pays nothing really and want her to start a new contract at £20 a month ! She told then that she is retired, on a fixed income and happy with £13 she is paying now. They were not happy . 
I am with "3" , simm only too and I pay £10 a month, free calls and unlimited texts as well. I advised her to go with "3" when her contract finishes in October. 
Either of us are interested in a all singing, all dancing phone, although she uses hers far more than I use mine.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Mrs G had a call from Vodafone this morning trying to sell her a new phone. At the moment, she is on simm only and pays £13 a month. She is happy with that as she gets free calls and unlimited texts. They are telling her that she pays nothing really and want her to start a new contract at £20 a month ! She told then that she is retired, on a fixed income and happy with £13 she is paying now. They were not happy .
> I am with "3" , simm only too and I pay £10 a month, free calls and unlimited texts as well. I advised her to go with "3" when her contract finishes in October.
> Either of us are interested in a all singing, all dancing phone, although she uses hers far more than I use mine.


You're certain it was Vodafone?
There's scam calls in North Wales, from people saying they are calling on behalf of Vodafone.


----------



## gavroche (14 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're certain it was Vodafone?
> There's scam calls in North Wales, from people saying they are calling on behalf of Vodafone.


Yes, we did check the number and it was Vodafone.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Mrs G had a call from Vodafone this morning trying to sell her a new phone. At the moment, she is on simm only and pays *£13 a month*. She is happy with that as she gets free calls and unlimited texts. They are telling her that she pays nothing really and want her to start a *new contract at £20 a month* ! She told then that she is retired, on a fixed income and happy with £13 she is paying now. They were not happy .
> I am with "3" , simm only too and I *pay £10 a month*, free calls and unlimited texts as well. I advised her to go with "3" when her contract finishes in October.
> Either of us are interested in a all singing, all dancing phone, although she uses hers far more than I use mine.



Always worth shopping around, particularly if you have an unlocked phone, which can take any Network providers SIM.

We are with Tesco (who use the O2 network), SIM only contracts, £9/month for 3000 minutes; 4000 texts; 5GB of data. There is a cheaper tariff (£7.50/month). You also get Tesco Clubcard points, which can be used for discount off various things (we use them for Channel Tunnel crossings). We have been with Tesco for about 15 years, excellent service. If you get more than one phone (or SIM) on a single contract, you get "family perks", like money off, or extra minutes. Keeping your original number is easy now.

Sorry, I am not on Commission... honestly 

Actually, on second thoughts, I am a Vodaphone Share holder, so, I think a nice new phone for your wife is an excellent idea, the more expensive the better


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Always worth shopping around, particularly if you have an unlocked phone, which can take any Network providers SIM.
> 
> We are with Tesco (who use the O2 network), SIM only contracts, £9/month for 3000 minutes; 4000 texts; 5GB of data. There is a cheaper tariff (£7.50/month). You also get Tesco Clubcard points, which can be used for discount off various things (we use them for Channel Tunnel crossings). We have been with Tesco for about 15 years, excellent service. If you get more than one phone (or SIM) on a single contract, you get "family perks", like money off, or extra minutes. Keeping your original number is easy now.
> 
> ...


We're with Plusnet mobile on a rolling monthly sim only contract. 
£7 for 3gb and unlimited texts and calls. 
Certainly worth shopping around as there are some cracking deals


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> If you were in the room, it couldn't have been empty.



Yehbut, I am not all there so do not count.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Yehbut, I am not all there so do not count.


You're saying you're only half here!
Where's the other half in that case?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Mrs G had a call from Vodafone this morning trying to sell her a new phone. At the moment, she is on simm only and pays £13 a month. She is happy with that as she gets free calls and unlimited texts. They are telling her that she pays nothing really and want her to start a new contract at £20 a month ! She told then that she is retired, on a fixed income and happy with £13 she is paying now. They were not happy .
> I am with "3" , simm only too and I pay £10 a month, free calls and unlimited texts as well. I advised her to go with "3" when her contract finishes in October.
> Either of us are interested in a all singing, all dancing phone, although she uses hers far more than I use mine.


Me know nothing but that seems a lot of money.
I just got a new phone and contract from Virgin. Free calls, unlimited texts plus data. £12.00 pet month for the lot.
I could have had sim only for £7.00


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2020)

I'm with Talk Mobile, piggy backing off Vodafone.
I used to pay £5 a month for 2gb, 500 minutes and 5000 texts.
I've just changed the plan to unlimited everything for £20 a month mainly to get WiFi when we are away in the van.
Cheaper than paying BT £30 for 5 days WiFi when we are away.
I use my phone as a hot spot and MrsD connects to it when necessary.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm with Talk Mobile, piggy backing off Vodafone.
> I used to pay £5 a month for 2gb, 500 minutes and 5000 texts.
> I've just changed the plan to unlimited everything for £20 a month mainly *to get WiFi when we are away in the van.*
> Cheaper than paying BT £30 for 5 days WiFi when we are away.
> I use my phone as a hot spot and MrsD connects to it when necessary.



Do you know what the terms are for use in mainland Europe? May be tempted by that offer, I have a Talktalk SIM (free) which I don't use.


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're saying you're only half here!
> Where's the other half in that case?



Not sure, maybe I should go looking for it, any idea where to start?


----------



## Paulus (14 Aug 2020)

Virgin are offering a couple of good deals at the moment., 
Sim only £10 per month, 10GB unlimited calls and texts.
https://www.virginmedia.com/mobile/...ariffID=1243335187&intcmpid=mobiledeals_posH1


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Do you know what the terms are for use in mainland Europe? May be tempted by that offer, I have a Talktalk SIM (free) which I don't use.


My days of going to the continent are over, I reckon.
So not bothered about that.


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2020)

Half of a 'Snack size Cod & Chips'.
£5.30 from our local FandC shop. 







No wonder there's so many fatties around.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> My days of going to the continent are over, I reckon.
> So not bothered about that.


Yeah.... similar here.
I wouldn't mind 2 or 3 weeks mid France as its somewhere we have never explored.
Driven through it often enough to see how interesting it is but never stayed there.


----------



## gavroche (14 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Half of a 'Snack size Cod & Chips'.
> £5.30 from our local FandC shop.
> 
> View attachment 541612
> ...


Sorry but that doesn't appeal to me at all. It looks very dry and I hate mushy peas.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Sorry but that doesn't appeal to me at all. It looks very dry and I hate mushy peas.



I thought liking mushy peas was mandatory on here.
MODS..... banish this man to hell


----------



## gavroche (14 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought liking mushy peas was mandatory on here.
> MODS..... banish this man to hell


Only applies to British people, those of us with finer taste buds are more discerning about what we eat.


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2020)

I cant abide mushy peas.

Gavroche, you bought an ebike yet?


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I cant abide mushy peas.
> 
> Gavroche, you bought an ebike yet?


Have you?


----------



## gavroche (14 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I cant abide mushy peas.
> 
> Gavroche, you bought an ebike yet?


Stop pushing or you will have to answer to my wife.  Anyway, like I said, plenty of life left in my legs yet. Having said that, they do a lovely eroad bike in Halford for £999. I quite like the look of it too but not worth a divorce over it.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Not sure, maybe I should go looking for it, any idea where to start?


When & where do you remember being "all there"?
That'd be as good a place as any to start.


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Sorry but that doesn't appeal to me at all. It looks very dry and I hate mushy peas.


It was as moist as Drago's Y fronts.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2020)

Just to make a crap day worse I received a parking ticket in the post today from the hospital, its from when I picked up my Good Lady after she was discharged, I'm normally very though when I pay for parking there, I make sure the payment goes through and I have a receipt, I didn't that day and its going to be expensive.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2020)

I have hearing aids from the NHS. Boots was going to cost more than I've budgeted for my new winter bike - so a new bike is back on the agenda as I thought I'd have to forgo that luxury.

The audiologist in SpecSavers was fine did the same tests as Boots with the same result. However the detail she gave on my hearing loss, it's causes and what a hearing aid would do for me was significantly less than Boots provided. Having said that the Boots audiologist expressed surprise I hadn't had these things explained before.

I asked questions based on what Boots told me!!

SpecSavers was incredibly busy on the optical side, far, far busier than I've ever seen Boots.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2020)

I found another grasshopper in my flat, I told him he can't stay here, but he wouldn't listen and I went of to say cricket is not allowed as well as other ball sports so you'll have to go but no he was amendment on staying, so with the help of the latest copy of Cycling UK he was removed from said premises, so it goes to show that the Cycling magazine has a use after all, but at £48 a year it's a bit expensive just to get rid of a cricket.
I tried Goggle for “cricket protection” but all they want to sell me was a bloody box, what the hell do I want a box for a cricket......... he's got all the garden and the wood to hop in.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2020)

We have Grasshoppers in the front garden but not in the back garden.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have hearing aids from the NHS. Boots was going to cost more than I've budgeted for my new winter bike - so a new bike is back on the agenda as I thought I'd have to forgo that luxury.
> 
> The audiologist in SpecSavers was fine did the same tests as Boots with the same result. However the detail she gave on my hearing loss, it's causes and what a hearing aid would do for me was significantly less than Boots provided. Having said that the Boots audiologist expressed surprise I hadn't had these things explained before.
> 
> ...


I've just done a hearing test online, I think it was broke as I couldn't hear half of the test


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2020)

Just booked 4 sites for the caravan.
That's September taken care of.


----------



## GM (14 Aug 2020)

Evening all... Wow, what a week! been very busy in the heat, and to cool down I've been glued to the snooker. Not much internet time I'm afraid.
Got a lot of catching up to do. 🌈


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> When & where do you remember being "all there"?
> That'd be as good a place as any to start.




All where?


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2020)

Th pink bedroom is now finished and very pink.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> All where?


I'll leave you there, still looking in the hope...


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have you?


Nope. Lately people seem to wither give vehicles to me or buy them for me!


----------



## 12boy (14 Aug 2020)

Talk about a cultural bias....I saw the mushy peas and thought " Wow! Fish and chips with guacamole. That's a surprise..didn't think guacamole was so popular in the U.K." I think guac would be better than mushy peas, although I do like dal.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just done a hearing test online, I think it was broke as I couldn't hear half of the test
> View attachment 541673
> View attachment 541688


About 25 years ago I took my youngest for a hearing test. This was the days when the nurse dropped a pin behind you. My lad failed. I went home and said to Mrs P:

"I'm not surprised he failed. I couldn't hear anything."

Mrs P looked at me....... witheringly.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> About 25 years ago I took my youngest for a hearing test. This was the days when the nurse dropped a pin behind you. My lad failed. I went home and said to Mrs P:
> 
> "I'm not surprised he failed. I couldn't hear anything."
> 
> Mrs P looked at me....... witheringly.


I realise you're on the wrong side of the border, but we've had more scientific methods/tests this side since the '70's.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> I realise you're on the wrong side of the border, but we've had more scientific methods/tests this side since the '70's.


It may not have been a pin but not far off. I'm quite serious. It was bizarre.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It may not have been a pin but not far off. I'm quite serious. It was bizarre.


Maybe she was checking to see if you were genuine!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2020)

Tried my hearing aids this evening. Now I'm being honest here. I didn't know our floorboards creak. Sat in the garden wondering what it was I could hear - it was the breeze rustling in the trees. I've always heard it but this was very different - a crisp sound. The TV volume is way down.

A whole new world is opening up........


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Tried my hearing aids this evening. Now I'm being honest here. I didn't know our floorboards creak. Sat in the garden wondering what it was I could hear - it was the breeze rustling in the trees. I've always heard it but this was very different - a crisp sound. The TV volume is way down.
> 
> A whole new world is opening up........


The sound of silence!


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Aug 2020)

A couple of years ago I got sent to hospital for a hearing test because my hearing was too good lol. I have worked in car factories for over 30years and we used to get our hearing tested at work every couple of years . The last one I had, two years ago was when I was 55. The results were good , my right ear was good for a man of my age and the left one was even better and was classed as very good for anyone . But because of the difference between the two , I had to have tests at the hospital because having a difference between the hearing in your ears can be a warning sign for a brain tumour. Luckily I was ok. 
Looking back ,re hearing . I am very glad I alway wore ear plugs in the body in white ( which was always very noisy) . The company always provided them even when I started in 1988 but they didn’t become compulsory until about 2000 . It was definitely one of my better life decisions 😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2020)

Morning. We have another very overcast and murky morning which will be very slow to clear again if it does. Can't say I'm bothered as I've had enough of the heat. Think I might have a longer walk this morning.


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2020)

Good morning everyone. It seems a beautiful day is dawning. Pleasantly fresh at the moment.

I'm going to finish this coffee before disappearing to the spare room and try for more zzzzzzzzzz..........5.15 was too early.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> Talk about a cultural bias....I saw the mushy peas and thought " Wow! Fish and chips with guacamole. That's a surprise..didn't think guacamole was so popular in the U.K." I think guac would be better than mushy peas, although I do like dal.


You are welcome here because we all love Donald Trump.......but don't push it. Mushy peas is mushy peas.
Fish, chips and guac (my keyboard will not even type it)


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2020)

A pleasant day here.
Enjoyed my coffee while listening to Sir* Tony Blackburn.
**he should be.
The bad weather promised has been postponed till Monday.
A very chill day......no idea what we are doing.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2020)

I'm up.....................to no good


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Drago (15 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Off out to Barny first thing.
Dropping stuff off into the caravan on the way back, ready for our getaway on Monday.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2020)

Donald trump. Mmmm

Goooooood morning to one and all from a damp and overcast middle of Wales.


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2020)

In the dark the pink looked fine.


----------



## Paulus (15 Aug 2020)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
Grey and damp here this morning. The cats went out, and are now back looking unhappy.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2020)

It was very misty and murky and some really light drizzle at the top of the hill. Very refreshing after what we've had so not complaining.

Makes it look a bit bleak at times as there wasn't much of a view up the top.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Mrs Tenkay and I are off for the 46 mile Brompton World Championships shortly. 
It's looking a bit dismal out there with rain forecast.
I've decided to take OB1 instead of "Graham" as I'm more used to the M bars than the S, and with that distance comfort is a priority.
It means that all my colour coordinated accessories won't match, but hey I'm a bloke and used to looking like Mr Gummidge 😁
Wish us luck, I'll try and get a few photos along the way. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏊‍♂️☔🧜‍♀️🚣‍♀️


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Aug 2020)

Morning all, another dull start, a high of 15 forecast.

Today my thoughts are with my Dad. 75 years ago today, aged 21, he was celebrating with the rest of his battalion in India. It took another year before he was demobilised and brought home. The journey home took a nearly a week of successive days in a Dakota.


----------



## GM (15 Aug 2020)

Morning all...Looks like we're in for a wet day here, was hoping to get into town to watch the Red Arrows this afternoon. Missing my 30 degrees all ready, have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## dickyknees (15 Aug 2020)

God morning


dave r said:


> Good morning, shite night last night, I've gone down with a serious dose of the squirts.


Are you better Dave?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2020)

Snoozing has had some limited effect, I may practice a little more during the day. 

Still looks as though we are in for a beautiful day, it's now sunny and 16C. Feeling more positive than yesterday not least because my closest friend was in touch last night, this is someone I miss a lot. So in light of this positive mood I am going to do stuff, some of it very minor like a new HR strap needs ordering, some of it quite fun as I will shortly begin making chutney. I'm running the bar at the sports and social club at 5.30pm.

I've to decide when to put my hearing aids in. Last night I found three hours was as long as I felt physically comfortable with but equally I understand my brain needs to learn about these "new" sounds and learn to filter out stuff I don't need which is currently amplified. Think I may put them in this morning, out at lunchtime and back again for running the bar.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2020)

I wonder if anyone can guess what my morning walk resembles?


----------



## gavroche (15 Aug 2020)

and blue sky all over. It is going to be hot again. Bike ride delayed till late afternoon, hopefully it will cool down by then. Another lazy day in store, probably watching the snooker this afternoon. My youngest brother is 57 today, so I will give him a Messenger video call in a minute.
Have a good day every one.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I wonder if anyone can guess what my morning walk resembles?
> 
> View attachment 541752




I've heard of people like you before.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2020)

I've got a chocolate cake in the oven and a nutty seedy loaf in the machine


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I wonder if anyone can guess what my morning walk resembles?
> 
> View attachment 541752


A hammer  what did I win


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> God morning
> 
> Are you better Dave?



Yes thank you, still not quite right but a lot better than I was.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2020)

We has


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2020)

I have painted the window sill, answered some emails, washed both cars and the garage door, been over and polished a scratch out of a nieghbours car, put a new light up but apart from that not a lot.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Aug 2020)

Dry but overcast with no wind. My get up and go however had a long lie and very little done except mooch around. Did find the source of my trike problem tho' and fixed it. Axle bolt not tight enough.
Been chasing a fly around inside the house for a couple of days now but is obviously an intelligent one. Approach without noticing it and it just sits there but reach gently to get a swatter and it is off again into hiding. Don't like using a spray but even that cannot get it. Point the can in it's direction and it is off again. Not seen it for a couple of hours so mebbe zonked it at last.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2020)

WoW... up at 0600. Totally knackered by 0900 so back to bed.
Woke again at 1230 and gradually coming around


----------



## pawl (15 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I wonder if anyone can guess what my morning walk resembles?
> 
> View attachment 541752




I’m to much of a gentleman to say😇😇😇😇


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2020)

I'm male. Every year I try my best. I have a Mary Berry recipe which delivers.......

........so why is it every year I struggle with the phrase.........

"simmer till darkened, thick and chutney like." I mean WTF.

My jars are in the oven being sterilised. 

I worry about leaving the kitchen......


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I worry about leaving the kitchen....


I worry about entering the kitchen! 

I had a short hybrid bimble. Not very far as I’m not that keen on the traffic at the weekends now.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2020)

It's thick and chutney like. Couple of jars of gooseberry gin for good measure....


----------



## postman (15 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> I have painted the window sill, answered some emails, washed both cars and the garage door, been over and polished a scratch out of a nieghbours car, put a new light up but apart from that not a lot.


 I don't want to read a post when you have been busy.


----------



## postman (15 Aug 2020)

Tonight Ladeese and genteel peoples.I intend to drink two cans of Guinness and a small glass of whisky.I am feeling great after my 30 miles today.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> We has


Inside or outside?


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2020)

postman said:


> I don't want to read a post when you have been busy.



I am not very good at sitting still.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Inside or outside?


Outside 🤞


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2020)

Just me, or is the site running a bit slow.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just me, or is the site running a bit slow.


Just you.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just me, or is the site running a bit slow.


Only in Yorkshire.......all is good in Lancashire........ really site is fine.


----------



## gavroche (15 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I worry about entering the kitchen!
> 
> I had a short hybrid bimble. Not very far as I’m not that keen on the traffic at the weekends now.


You mean just a mere 30 miles or so?


----------



## screenman (15 Aug 2020)

Night all, that was a filled full day.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2020)

Morning. Still quite dark......just seems like yesterday it was getting light around 3.30am. Nearly 2 months since the longest day already.


----------



## screenman (16 Aug 2020)

Morning all, bit of a hangover going on here so I will be quiet for a while.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2020)

Phew......6 miles jogged. I won't even call it a run these days I am so slow! Sadly found a dead cat on the road that had been hit by a car.


----------



## screenman (16 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Phew......6 miles jogged. I won't even call it a run these days I am so slow! Sadly found a dead cat on the road that had been hit by a car.



10k sounds further, sad about the cat I never like to see that.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2020)

Good morning people. Its a tad damp this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Mrs Tenkay and I survived yesterday's damp adventure, despite Mrs Tenkay taking a tumble four miles in. 
No posh outfits due to the constant drizzle, the mud, the horse poo 😯
A great if tiring day, looping through Wimborne, Ringwood, Christchurch and Bournemouth. 
Did some unintentional off roading which is "interesting" on a Brommie

Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☔🏊‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🚶‍♀️🚣‍♀️


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2020)

I have risen!

Su day lay in - didn't get out of bed until 0715hrs. Woo!


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2020)

Good morning, 
It is a bit grey and damp outside but warm and humid. More rain forecast for later on. 
Not a lot to do today, and little motivation. 
I have ordered some new brake levers to go on the touring bike, so along with the down tube levers I bought last week the bike will be back to looking more or less original. 
I think I will cook some breakfast this morning, bacon, poached eggs, hash browns, mushrooms, tomatoes and toast.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2020)

Good morning peeps. Started raining here at 6 am and it's still raining. Looks like it's set in for the day here. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Not looking too bad out there. Better than the forecast, anyway.
Nipping to LIDL in Ilfracombe first thing, then doggie walking in Bicclescombe park before having lunch at the Crown in West Down.
Off to Dartmoor tomorrow morning with the caravan.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2020)

Looks like it is going to he raining here on and off all day. 

Netflix it is then and maybe a bit of sewing.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2020)

Good day to those of mature years. 'Tis grey, cool, 16C and still. My eldest is on his way over for around 10.00am for a ride. Once we get home I'm not entirely sure what the rest of the day will bring. I do need to harvest various types of bean for the freezer.


----------



## GM (16 Aug 2020)

Morning all....Didn't get to see the Red Arrows yesterday as it was cancelled, so I painted my front door instead, can thoroughly recommend Benjamin & Moore's paint, superb.
No Sunday ride for me, the old dodgy knee is playing up, think I've inherited Dickyknee's old ones 
Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## screenman (16 Aug 2020)

The hangover is going, I can also recommend chocolate muffins for breakfast, along with a healthly slice of cheesecake. One job planned for today is to sort out my wardrobe as it seems to be shrinking clothes rapidly.


----------



## accountantpete (16 Aug 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all....Didn't get to see the Red Arrows yesterday as it was cancelled, so I painted my front door instead, can thoroughly recommend Benjamin & Moore's paint, superb.
> No Sunday ride for me, the old dodgy knee is playing up, think I've inherited Dickyknee's old ones
> Have a good day folks! 🌈



Same here! I found an old tin of Gold Hammerite in the garage which was ideal for ye olde fronte door


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Aug 2020)

Morning all, another grey day here.

Caught the last half of the Joanna Lumley VJ remembrance yesterday, it was quite compelling. I had no idea that the 14th Army was the largest army in the Commonwealth, numbering nearly a million in 1944. It gets barely a mention.


----------



## gavroche (16 Aug 2020)

Bonjour! Rather dull this morning and much cooler. Another day of laying around I guess. If the grass dries up , it will get a haircut this afternoon.


----------



## postman (16 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just me, or is the site running a bit slow.


 There must be a bug or virus.Because it affected my legs yesterday.Passed through the keyboard.Well i never.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Aug 2020)

A few photo's from yesterdays jaunt, following Mrs Tenkay's tumble ( too shallow an angle going up a low kerb ) I can report that the bike is ok 
I'd just like to point out that I wasn't the one responsible for navigation...


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2020)

I have cleaned my oven. That's the highlight of my day


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2020)

Another nice day so up early and grabbed a banana and a drink of water before heading out. Have to go early to avoid the mobs heading for the beach today but still a couple of local cars whizzing around. Cannot think where they are going before 7 oclock on a Sunday as everything is still shut.
Noticed a granite marker post largely obscured by vegetation which I must get back to for a pic. Roadworks are starting here tomorrow but should not interfere with it. Not somewhere I could stop safely with the trike so will have to walk as it is a narrow section but this will have to wait for a couple of weeks.
My neighbour has a shrub in the front garden which has got rather tall and is catching his Latvian flag and Saltire with a west wind. His wife is Latvian. There are quite a few Latvian females here. They probably came for summer jobs and somehow never got round to going back except for holidays with their partners and children. The shrub and flags are not directly in front of me so no problem but the shrub infringes on the next door garden. Just as well we all seem to rub along together ok.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2020)

Now have some very nice mudguards on the ebike, so the wet roads did not deter me from punting out a quick 20.5 miles this morning. Done 83 miles on it since Tuesday.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Another nice day so up early and grabbed a banana...


A euphemism for having a J. Arthur?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2020)

Good morning.
Well that fatigue came back big style yesterday. I was back in bed by 09.30. Up at mid day then back in bed by about 1400.
Bad today. Whole body shaking, pouring sweat and weak.....so weak. I managed to get down stairs on my bum.
I will try the Doctor again tomorrow, see if I have better luck. I have only paid into the NHS for 58 years so I may be expecting too much


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> A euphemism for having a J. Arthur?


That as well. Ever noticed cars stopped at the roadside or a layby with the passenger door open and the driver round at that side. No passenger, wonder what they are doing?


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning.
> Well that fatigue came back big style yesterday. I was back in bed by 09.30. Up at mid day then back in bed by about 1400.
> Bad today. Whole body shaking, pouring sweat and weak.....so weak. I managed to get down stairs on my bum.
> I will try the Doctor again tomorrow, see if I have better luck. I have only paid into the NHS for 58 years so I may be expecting too much


If no improvement I would dial 999 and get an ambulance. Alternatively 111 in Scotland anyway but don't know what the system in England is.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> That as well. Ever noticed cars stopped at the roadside or a layby with the passenger door open and the driver round at that side. No passenger, wonder what they are doing?


Engage brain before posting. Got mixed up with Jimmy Riddle. Doh


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning.
> Well that fatigue came back big style yesterday. I was back in bed by 09.30. Up at mid day then back in bed by about 1400.
> Bad today. Whole body shaking, pouring sweat and weak.....so weak. I managed to get down stairs on my bum.
> I will try the Doctor again tomorrow, see if I have better luck. I have only paid into the NHS for 58 years so I may be expecting too much




Not good news Dave. I hope you get am appointment to see your Dr And he sorts you out.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> If no improvement I would dial 999 and get an ambulance. Alternatively 111 in Scotland anyway but don't know what the system in England is.


MrsD was close to calling 999 earlier on for a paramedic.
TBH hospital is not a place I want to be at the moment.


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD was close to calling 999 earlier on for a paramedic.
> TBH hospital is not a place I want to be at the moment.


Many A+E departments are less busy than normal, but if you need to go ,then you need to seen.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning.
> Well that fatigue came back big style yesterday. I was back in bed by 09.30. Up at mid day then back in bed by about 1400.
> Bad today. Whole body shaking, pouring sweat and weak.....so weak. I managed to get down stairs on my bum.
> I will try the Doctor again tomorrow, see if I have better luck. I have only paid into the NHS for 58 years so I may be expecting too much


Just a thought, fatigue - salt or iron deficiency


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning.
> Well that fatigue came back big style yesterday. I was back in bed by 09.30. Up at mid day then back in bed by about 1400.
> Bad today. Whole body shaking, pouring sweat and weak.....so weak. I managed to get down stairs on my bum.
> I will try the Doctor again tomorrow, see if I have better luck. I have only paid into the NHS for 58 years so I may be expecting too much


This has been going on too long. I think you should be insisting on getting taken in for some decent tests. I know we are all prone to soldiering on and trying things ourselves, like rest days, supplements, pain killers, etc but I think it's gone beyond that by the sounds of it.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just a thought, fatigue - salt or iron deficiency


I thought of iron this morning and maybe that is worth trying.
What I am asking for (with no success) is a blood test to determine the problem.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This has been going on too long. I think you should be insisting on getting taken in for some decent tests. I know we are all prone to soldiering on and trying things ourselves, like rest days, supplements, pain killers, etc but I think it's gone beyond that by the sounds of it.


I think you are right Mo. No, I know you are right. If I get nowhere tomorrow I will phone 111.....it needs sorting.
Just 6 months ago I could enjoy 20/30 milers......today I can't walk down the stairs.
I promise to sort it tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (16 Aug 2020)

I have just woken up, I sat on the sofa to drink a coffee and have a little read and the next thing I know is I have been asleep.


----------



## dickyknees (16 Aug 2020)

GM said:


> No Sunday ride for me, the old dodgy knee is playing up, think I've inherited Dickyknee's old ones


I do hope not. You have my sympathies, hope the pain is not to bad.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2020)

It's


----------



## gavroche (16 Aug 2020)

When I took Molly for a walk this morning, I counted at least 50 camper vans parked up on the promenade in Rhos on Sea. They must be having a reunion of some sorts but what about social distancing though?


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2020)

Sunday lunch was excellent.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> When I took Molly for a walk this morning, I counted at least 50 camper vans parked up on the promenade in Rhos on Sea. They must be having a reunion of some sorts but what about social distancing though?



If there were 50 cars parked, would you be concerned about Social Distancing?


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sunday lunch was excellent.
> 
> View attachment 541911


Mrs Dirk is looking a little jaundiced.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2020)

I have just been out and watered the bedding and pot plants.
Couldn't even imagine doing that 3 hours ago.
Shakes and sweating have nearly gone and I am (obviously) able to walk.
Still in PJs though as I think a shower would be pushing it.
I am still determined to phone the Doc tomorrow and get it sorted.
@Dirk .......no jealousy here my friend. A cracker with spread cheese would be my limit.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just been out and watered the bedding and pot plants.
> Couldn't even imagine doing that 3 hours ago.
> Shakes and sweating have nearly gone and I am (obviously) able to walk.
> Still in PJs though as I think a shower would be pushing it.
> ...


Sounds like you need more proper beer.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2020)

Got back and cut the lawns.
At least I won't come back to a jungle now.
Already looking forward to a pie in the Union Inn, Moretonhampstead.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2020)

Should I be worried? I don't like that expression 
A neighbour brought it along with some runner beans.......very kind of them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 541932
> 
> Should I be worried? I don't like that expression
> A neighbour brought it along with some runner beans.......very kind of them.


Must. Resist. Temptation...


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sounds like you need more proper beer.



Sounds more like a job for a Guinness or several.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Sounds more like a job for a Guinness or several.


Not a bad idea.
I have some cans of draught Guinness which I am sure are calling to me.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not a bad idea.
> I have some cans of draught Guinness which I am sure are calling to me.



Guinness is good for you, I'm sure you'll feel better after one or two with your meal today.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Guinness is good for you, I'm sure you'll feel better after one or two with your meal today.


Meal??? One cracker!!
TBH I cannot fancy anything..... I know I should but my stomach turns thinking of it.
Plenty of iron in Guinness though.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought of iron this morning and maybe that is worth trying.
> What I am asking for (with no success) is a blood test to determine the problem.


Have you considered asking for an appointment with the practice nurse? When I have my annual review I simply ask for her to get bloods done.

With my medical history I got bloods done in July without a whisper. Can I suggest you make sure the receptionist looks at your history - you may be noted as someone who should be seen in this period. I am and this is why my bloods were taken.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2020)

Hey gang..... we all get a chance to see Dirk on TV tonight.
22.00
More 4
Devon and Cornwall police.
He just has to feature somewhere


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Have you considered asking for an appointment with the practice nurse? When I have my annual review I simply ask for her to get bloods done.
> 
> With my medical history I got bloods done in July without a whisper. Can I suggest you make sure the receptionist looks at your history - you may be noted as someone who should be seen in this period. I am and this is why my bloods were taken.


Never thought of that.......a good idea though.
Thanks.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2020)

I have changed my mind. Cleaning my oven wasn't the most exciting thing I have done today. 

I have Installed Linux onto my laptop. OMG it is fantastic. So fast. So much better than that Windows god awful crap.

My laptop is just like new it's going so fast. I am a happy bunny. 👍


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hey gang..... we all get a chance to see Dirk on TV tonight.
> 22.00
> More 4
> Devon and Cornwall police.
> He just has to feature somewhere


I ain't got a telly


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I ain't got a telly


If he is on I will put it on pause and message you..... you can watch it here.


----------



## gavroche (16 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I ain't got a telly


Watch it on catch up.


----------



## gavroche (16 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> If there were 50 cars parked, would you be concerned about Social Distancing?


I am not concerned because I am not mixing with them.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2020)

Mo


Dave7 said:


> If he is on I will put it on pause and message you..... you can watch it here.


I'm playing '3rd Seagull on the left'.
Not much of a gig but it keeps me in beer money.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Mo
> 
> I'm playing '3rd Seagull on the left'.
> Not much of a gig but it keeps me in beer money.


Are you that greedy b*****d that keeps nicking people chips and ice creams ??


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Are you that greedy b*****d that keeps nicking people chips and ice creams ??


That be I.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> I am not concerned because I am not mixing with them.



OK. I will re-phrase my question. If there were 50 cars parked, would you assume they where having a reunion?

Don't want to get into a big thing about this. I am a motorhome owner, but, do not usually over-night on promenade, or by the road in general, in UK. Although, when we visit France, and other mainland countries, we do make use of their excellent Aires.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2020)

I am sure Linux will be fab.....once I figure out how to do stuff like putting EBay and Amazon onto the desktop.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am sure Linux will be fab.....once I figure out how to do stuff like putting EBay and Amazon onto the desktop.


I still like windows........as you can look out of them


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am sure Linux will be fab.....once I figure out how to do stuff like putting EBay and Amazon onto the desktop.



Why would you want e bay or amazon on your desktop


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Why would you want e bay or amazon on your desktop




Mr WD is always on them


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is always on them



OK, I've never tried to put them on the desktop so I can't help you there, though there's sure to be a guide somewhere on line.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2020)

*@welsh dragon *Which flavour of linux are you using?


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am sure Linux will be fab.....once I figure out how to do stuff like putting *EBay and Amazon* onto the desktop.



I am not an expert on Linux (Ubuntu), but, on my Ubuntu Laptop, Firefox and my other browser (Chrome?) "remember" frequently used websites (like this one) and display an icon you can click on. If that helps? 

If not, I am sure Google and/or Youtube will know how to do it!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> *@welsh dragon *Which flavour of linux are you using?


She's going to use it not eat it


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> *@welsh dragon *Which flavour of linux are you using?




Linux life.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I am not an expert on Linux (Ubuntu), but, on my Ubuntu Laptop, Firefox and my other browser (Chrome?) "remember" frequently used websites (like this one) and display an icon you can click on. If that helps?




Thanks


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Linux life.



I don't know that one, do you mean Linux lite? I'm on xubuntu


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I don't know that one, do you mean Linux lite? I'm on xubuntu




Yes. Lite


----------



## gavroche (16 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> OK. I will re-phrase my question. If there were 50 cars parked, would you assume they where having a reunion?
> 
> Don't want to get into a big thing about this. I am a motorhome owner, but, do not usually over-night on promenade, or by the road in general, in UK. Although, when we visit France, and other mainland countries, we do make use of their excellent Aires.


Of course not, but for 50 camper vans, it has to be an organised meeting especially when most of them were VWs.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am sure Linux will be fab.....once I figure out how to do stuff like putting EBay and Amazon onto the desktop.


I'm impressed you were able to install it, I wouldn't know where or how to begin.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am sure Linux will be fab.....once I figure out how to do stuff like putting EBay and Amazon onto the desktop.



Have you managed to do this yet? I've looked at and it appears to be a simple drag and drop action.

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/create-desktop-shortcut-website

I've tried it and it works on my desktop.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Have you managed to do this yet? I've looked at and it appears to be a simple drag and drop action.
> 
> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/create-desktop-shortcut-website
> 
> I've tried it and it works on my desktop.


Doesn't work, you'll be toast!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Have you managed to do this yet? I've looked at and it appears to be a simple drag and drop action.
> 
> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/create-desktop-shortcut-website
> 
> I've tried it and it works on my desktop.




Not yet. I've left It for now. I'll have another go tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Not yet. I've left It for now. I'll have another go tomorrow.


By then it'll be today, not tomorrow. You'll be waiting again.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> By then it'll be today, not tomorrow. You'll be waiting again.


But surely today it's tomorrow? It will only be today when we reach tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> But surely today it's tomorrow? It will only be today when we reach tomorrow.


It's definitely today, today, tomorrow hasn't got here yet. When it does, it'll be today.


----------



## Drago (16 Aug 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## screenman (17 Aug 2020)

Morning all, the high excitement for today is a rubbish tip run.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2020)

Good morning all - I think it's today, possibly Monday though it may be yesterday's tomorrow? Am I getting the hang of this?

Anyway. 'Tis grey and damp with a 40-50% chance of rain. Despite this I'm currently committed to a ride. The buggers have moved the start point - it's 11 miles away but have to admit it's the best for everyone! Crossing the border today in to Cheshire with Knutsford our destination - not sure I can afford coffee down there.

Back later. Stay safe.


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Aug 2020)

Yesterday, I spent all morning cleaning the car.

This morning, we have torrential rain, leaves a debris everywhere, so, that was a waste of time.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2020)

Good morning all.
Just pinched myself and I am definitely here ......I think.
A very damp day is on the cards with thundery showers forecast for later.
I will phone the Doc at 08.15 and report back.
Paul........when you get a chance let me know your route. From my house there is a lovely country ride to Knutsford.......enjoy


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2020)

Good morning. Another damp start to the day here.


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Another week starts. Oh the excitement. 
Damp and misty outside. I have an appointment at the opticians for an eye test as it was due back in April. Plus the lenses in my specs are knackered. The coating has slowly coming off since early April so will need to be replaced. 
That will also give me the opportunity for a bimble on the bike with some shopping for a few essentials and the opticians on the way back.
The garden has been well watered the last few days and the tomatoes are starting to swell with a few more ripening off.🍅🍅🍅
Dog walking soon and then breakfast 
Happy days.🌈


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Hitching up in a couple of hours and towing down to Dartmoor.
After we've set up we shall be lunching in Moretonhampstead. 
We've got 3 nights on this site, then moving on to Bodmin Moor for 4 nights.
Back home then for a week before we set off again for 3 weeks around Somerset.


----------



## Mike Ayling (17 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yesterday, I spent all morning cleaning the car.
> ?
> This morning, we have torrential rain, leaves a debris everywhere, so, that was a waste of time.


Don't you know it always rains after you clean the car!


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Following Saturday's adventures I had a lazy day yesterday, fell asleep on the sofa twice, ate cake and had an early night. 
I'm ready to face the week, a trip to Weymouth is on the cards for Thursday, catch up with a good friend and check out a new Veggie cafe/bar 🍺
It's going to be a damp Dorset this week ☔☔

Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☔🚣‍♀️🧜‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️☔


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> Another week starts. Oh the excitement.
> Damp and misty outside. I have an appointment at the opticians for an eye test as it was due back in April. Plus the lenses in my specs are knackered. The coating has slowly coming off since early April so will need to be replaced.
> That will also give me the opportunity for a bimble on the bike with some shopping for a few essentials and the opticians on the way back.
> ...


I do not wish to read about your tomatoes 
Mine are growing well but still decidedly green.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2020)

Mike Ayling said:


> Don't you know it always rains after you clean the car!


It always rains here after the window cleaner has been.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2020)




----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Aug 2020)

Morning all, wet here too. Typical Festival weather in fact. Not that that’s happening this year.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2020)

Morning. Bit overcast at first but brightening up now. I had a lovely early wander along a quiet back road then cut through the golf course and back home. I noticed the swallows are starting to gather and maybe thinking about heading home soon.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I do not wish to read about your tomatoes
> Mine are growing well but still decidedly green.


Takes longer than you might think for ripening to start.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2020)

So I eight minutes early at the meet point. This is unheard of. Now hanging around waiting for people. It's brightening up.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2020)

Update !!!!!
Got through to the Docs.
After much arguing I have a triage phone appointment "sometimes this morning".
They did NOT want to do it and insisted I do it online. I said "get me on the list or I will phone 999".
At that point she kindly agreed to put me on the list.
I have been with that surgery maybe 40 years and have to fight like this.......Covid or not I think its a discrace.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Takes longer than you might think for ripening to start.


I speak to them every day......does that not help ?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So I eight minutes early at the meet point. This is unheard of. Now hanging around waiting for people. It's brightening up.


Pouring down in Cheshire..........seriously pouring down


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2020)

Looks like we will have a downpour soon. Going very dark here.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2020)

And we have . Soft rain as the Irish call it.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Update !!!!!
> Got through to the Docs.
> After much arguing I have a triage phone appointment "sometimes this morning".
> They did NOT want to do it and insisted I do it online. I said "get me on the list or I will phone 999".
> ...



Unfortunately its the way with a lot of doctors these days, I've had some serious fights with my Good ladies doctor trying to get her the treatment she needs . It shouldn't be that way but it is.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2020)

I see it's forecast to come on here at some point too...........depending on which forecast I go by it could be anytime from an hour to four hours away


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2020)

Think I'll wander round to the supermarket before it comes on. Needing a few things.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2020)

My mojo is seriously weak this morning, I've put my ride back to tomorrow. Its dry at the moment but was raining earlier and is forecast to rain this afternoon so it seems a sensible idea.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2020)

I was about to put some rubbish out, but I spotted this fella sat on the top of the bin so it can wait a while.


----------



## screenman (17 Aug 2020)

A 32 mile round trip to the dump has been completed, I love getting rid of rubbish. On a more important note I am changing the shade of grey on the garage floor this week.


----------



## dickyknees (17 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bit overcast at first but brightening up now. I had a lovely early wander along a quiet back road then cut through the golf course and back home. I noticed the swallows are starting to gather and maybe thinking about heading home soon.
> 
> View attachment 542047



Good morning. That’s more swallows than I’ve seen this year.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I do not wish to read about your tomatoes
> Mine are growing well but still decidedly green.


Maybe they're not tomatoes!


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2020)

Like Mo I noticed yesterday that the swallows are beginning to gather on the phone lines. Definite signs of autumn.
Had to shift the wheelie bins from the detested holiday house to get my car out this morning. When I came back somebody was at the gate which I had blocked and I remarked that there would only be the recycling bin lifted today so no need for all of them as they would not be emptied for at least another 3 weeks. Transpired that they had separated everything into different bins but I suspect only one would be emptied. We had a fairly friendly chat and they have no idea as there is no information left regarding anything. Seems to be a case of take the money and do nothing in return like download and print out a timetable for rubbish removal.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Update !!!!!
> Got through to the Docs.
> After much arguing I have a triage phone appointment "sometimes this morning".
> They did NOT want to do it and insisted I do it online. I said "get me on the list or I will phone 999".
> ...



Similar to mrs @BoldonLad experience. “Thank you NHS”, my a*se, pathetic organization IMHO.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bit overcast at first but brightening up now. I had a lovely early wander along a quiet back road then cut through the golf course and back home. I noticed the swallows are starting to gather and maybe thinking about heading home soon.
> 
> View attachment 542047
> 
> ...


34 - 22 - 34

There's space on those wires yet.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2020)

I've been busy done the ironing and washed the hall carpet and it's not 10.30 yet


----------



## pawl (17 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Good morning. That’s more swallows than I’ve seen this year.





I have seen one this year.Not heard a cuckoo either.


----------



## pawl (17 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've been busy done the ironing and washed the hall carpet and it's not 10.30 yet




Flipping heck I didn’t wake up till ten a clock 🕰.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Flipping heck I didn’t wake up till ten a clock 🕰.


I am extremely jealous!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've been busy done the ironing and washed the hall carpet and it's not 10.30 yet


Washed the carpet ??


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2020)

I've swept and mopped the lounge, hall kitchen and bathroom, having a  before vacuuming the bedrooms and stairs then changing the bed. With not cycling this morning I'm doing the chores so tomorrow is clear for a bike ride.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Aug 2020)

Morning all . Not sure if it’s tomorrow, today or yesterday but who cares lol . Glad it’s cooler today but I am not feeling the cycling love enough to get my bike out . Two reasons, firstly I am suffering after sailing yesterday, it’s just so uncomfortable when there is very little wind . Secondly it looks like it could rain and I HATE cycling in the rain . I spent to many years having to do it to commute to work to ever want to do it voluntarily. The funny thing is I don’t mind sailing in the rain . Have a good day everyone


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2020)

Update !!!!
Spoke to the Doc. She says it ticks the boxes for Covid 'after affects' but obviously will not commit.
She has arranged for a blood test. I pick up the form tomorrow, go for the bloods tomorrow and then a 2 week wait.
Nice to think I could get a ride in this summer


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Aug 2020)

Have been for a walk in the rain. Very misty, very wet. Atmospheric.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Washed the carpet ??


With the Vax


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Update !!!!
> Spoke to the Doc. She says it ticks the boxes for Covid 'after affects' but obviously will not commit.
> She has arranged for a blood test. I pick up the form tomorrow, go for the bloods tomorrow and then a 2 week wait.
> Nice to think I could get a ride in this summer


Good luck 🤞


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Washed the carpet ??


The rain inside, the builders checking and making good any damage trapezing in and out.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> I have seen one this year.Not heard a cuckoo either.


Oh dear. If you have not heard a cuckoo before the end of May and also before breakfast your days are numbered.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2020)

@Mo1959 re your Swallows. The photo clearly shows them gathering but it does seem early. Its normally September.
Must be cold up there.


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2020)

24 miles on the ebike this morning. That's the ton broken.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 re your Swallows. The photo clearly shows them gathering but it does seem early. Its normally September.
> Must be cold up there.


It’s a reasonably cool 15 degrees at the moment. Not complaining as I wasn’t enjoying the heat. Of course, as I have just bought a nice light weight short sleeve cycling jersey, it will never be warm enough to wear it now!


----------



## pawl (17 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Oh dear. If you have not heard a cuckoo before the end of May and also before breakfast your days are numbered.




Did see two Magpies this morning One for sorrow two for joy.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Did see two Magpies this morning One for sorrow two for joy.


We never got them here until relatively recently. Lots now. They are quite attractive but are prone to stealing smaller bird’s eggs and chicks I think?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> We never got them here until relatively recently. Lots now. They are quite attractive but are prone to stealing smaller bird’s eggs and chicks I think?


Beautiful but cruel and horrible.
Like so much of the animal kingdom.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2020)

Sat outside right now. Cloudy/sunny. Hard to believe thunder and rain is supposed to be here in 90 minutes.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2020)

We have rain and thunder.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Beautiful but cruel and horrible.
> *Like so much of the animal kingdom*.



A number of years ago, we used to "baby sit" one of our grandsons, then aged about 3 -4 years old, while his mother was at work.

In the garden, we had a small rodent, a vole of some kind.

I thought, "this will interest Daniel", so, on his next visit, I took him in the garden to watch the vole running about, at the bottom of the fence. As we watched, down swooped a magpie and gobbled up the vole.

Fortunately Daniel (now aged 11) was not traumatised by this incident


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Beautiful but cruel and horrible.
> Like so much of the animal kingdom.


Not pleasant to watch, but not many animals/birds kill other than for food and not just for the fun in it like some of the human race. I know which I prefer.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Not pleasant to watch, but not many animals/birds kill other than for food and not just for the fun in it like some of the human race. I know which I prefer.


But they do. They do much worse. They lay eggs inside other creatures so the young can eat them from the inside.... how yucky is that.


----------



## pawl (17 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> We have rain and thunder.




Just started here Distant rumbling of thunder.


----------



## pawl (17 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am extremely jealous!



One of the perks of old age.Did wake up at four o’clock Went downstairs made a cuppa dunked three ginger biscuits.Another perk of old age.🍹🧁🍘


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> One of the perks of old age.Did wake up at four o’clock Went downstairs made a cuppa dunked three ginger biscuits.Another perk of old age.🍹🧁🍘


Ooihhhh dunked ginger bickies. Life doesn't get much better.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> 24 miles on the ebike this morning. That's the ton broken.


That's quick I only thought they did 15.5 MPH......have you been paying with it


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ooihhhh dunked ginger bickies. Life doesn't get much better.


Ginger biscuits were made for dunking


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Ginger biscuits were made for dunking



I'm not a fan of ginger biscuits, now hobnobs thats another matter.


----------



## screenman (17 Aug 2020)

This weekend we decided to contact the hotel in Turkey and ask for a change in holiday dates, they do not have to do this as I booked no cancellation, being the nice Turkish people that they are it seems they have agreed, I was expecting to lose my near £700 flight tickets, but no only a few minutes ago an email from Easy Jet to say the flight is cancelled and that we can have a refund, result.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Aug 2020)

I've been for a short run in the unexpected sunshine 🌞, left quadriceps started getting sore which tells me that I'm subconsciously carrying my right leg which had recently been playing up.

Got back and serviced both Brommies, I even took the chains off and put them in an ultrasonic cleaner, then relubricated everything and even polished the paintwork 
That's a few Brownie points in credit for the next time I transgress 😁


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I speak to them every day......does that not help ?


Dunno - Prince Charles.



Dave7 said:


> Pouring down in Cheshire..........seriously pouring down



We did get rain, enough for rain jackets, but nothing too serious. It was obvious there had been very heavy rain earlier.


----------



## screenman (17 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've been for a short run in the unexpected sunshine 🌞, left quadriceps started getting sore which tells me that I'm subconsciously carrying my right leg which had recently been playing up.
> 
> Got back and serviced both Brommies, I even took the chains off and put them in an ultrasonic cleaner, then relubricated everything and even polished the paintwork
> That's a few Brownie points in credit for the next time I transgress 😁



You best transgress very soon, as Brownie points do not last long before they expire.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2020)

Another walk done. That’s 13 miles for the day. Very pleasant and a few chats along the way. Nice couple from Edinburgh who were enjoying our walks, then a woman I know on her horse so I got a horsey fix too. I do enjoy seeing them.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Dunno - Prince Charles.
> 
> 
> 
> We did get rain, enough for rain jackets, but nothing too serious. It was obvious there had been very heavy rain earlier.


The promised thunder storm never arrived.. its sunny/cloudy now.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2020)

The Eagle has landed.
View from our side window.







Tis a bit rainy on Dartmoor at the moment.
Dropped into the pub, down the road, for lunch after we had set up.
Had the best pint for a long time! 






Perfectly kept, perfect temperature and in peak condition.
I had to compliment the landlady.


----------



## pawl (17 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I've swept and mopped the lounge, hall kitchen and bathroom, having a  before vacuuming the bedrooms and stairs then changing the bed. With not cycling this morning I'm doing the chores so tomorrow is clear for a bike ride.


----------



## pawl (17 Aug 2020)

Have an energy drink drink on me🍺🥃🍷🍻


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2020)

@Dave7 this is the route we took, not one of mine as I don't know the area well from a cycling perspective.

Any suggestions for improvement would be gratefully received.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3926241035


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2020)

Just had a clap, the first of many.


----------



## gavroche (17 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Beautiful but cruel and horrible.
> Like so much of the animal kingdom.


But they don't kill by the thousands , like humans do.


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just had a clap, the first of many.


You may need to see a doctor for that.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> You may need to see a doctor for that.


Stopped now, for the time being.


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2020)

Evening all, it's just occurred to me that @monkers hasn't been around for a while.


----------



## cougie uk (17 Aug 2020)

Blooming lawnmower has given up the ghost. Only lasted about 25 years or so. 
Hopefully it's replacement will last the same and by then we will all have robots cutting the grass. That or summers are so hot that the grass ignites itself and we don't need to mow.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> We never got them here until relatively recently. Lots now. They are quite attractive but are prone to stealing smaller bird’s eggs and chicks I think?


A now retired farmer called Charlie Allen from Aberdeenshire who was at Glasgow University the same time as me reckoned they destroyed vast numbers eggs and chicks of smaller birds. He hated them so much he set traps and killed as many as possible in his area.


----------



## dickyknees (17 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Dropped into the pub, down the road, for lunch after we had set up.
> Had the best pint for a long time!


How much does a pint of best cost in deepest Devon?


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2020)

How I spent most of my day. MVCoruisk coming into Craignure with mountains of Lochaber in the background.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Aug 2020)

cougie uk said:


> Blooming lawnmower has given up the ghost. Only lasted about 25 years or so.
> Hopefully it's replacement will last the same and by then we will all have robots cutting the grass. That or summers are so hot that the grass ignites itself and we don't need to mow.



You can get a "robot' lawn-mower. Not sure how effective they are. see here


----------



## pawl (17 Aug 2020)

cougie uk said:


> Blooming lawnmower has given up the ghost. Only lasted about 25 years or so.
> Hopefully it's replacement will last the same and by then we will all have robots cutting the grass. That or summers are so hot that the grass ignites itself and we don't need to mow.




Take it back to the supplier Ask for a replacement as the current on is not up to standard 😡😡😡


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> How I spent most of my day. MVCoruisk coming into Craignure with mountains of Lochaber in the background.
> View attachment 542154


Wouldn't the tide move faster than that?


----------



## pawl (17 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed.
> View from our side window.
> 
> View attachment 542112
> ...


----------



## pawl (17 Aug 2020)

Some years ago I was driving in the Dartmoor area when I observed a very large hotel Looked rather gruesome and gaunt 😱😱😱😱


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2020)

It turned out to be a profitable evening down the club, I won forty quid on the bingo then we won a food parcel on the raffle, and as a bonus the was a bag of licorice alsorts in the food parcel, Bertie Basset ones, I'm going to enjoy those one afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Some years ago I was driving in the Dartmoor area when I was a very large hotel Looked rather gruesome and gaunt 😱😱😱😱


When did you stop being a "gruesome and gaunt" hotel?


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2020)

Went to visit a friend this morming and a robot casually sauntered past his house...






Apparently the local coop has a couple of these robots and they deliver shopping around the town.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Went to visit a friend this morming and a robot casually sauntered past his house...
> 
> View attachment 542183
> 
> ...


Are they even street legal?


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2020)

I guess so. There are quite a few in Milton Keynes, apparently.

https://www.thegrocer.co.uk/conveni...s-rapid-robot-delivery-service/605367.article


----------



## cougie uk (17 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> You can get a "robot' lawn-mower. Not sure how effective they are. see here



Yes I've seen those in a bike hotel in Bormio. I think it operates pretty much all of the time and takes a mm or so off the grass. Does look good but I think our cat would just ride it round the garden dressed up as Fieldmarshall Rommel chasing after the dog.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Some years ago I was driving in the Dartmoor area when I was a very large hotel Looked rather gruesome and gaunt 😱😱😱😱


I've read this several times...........I'm not sure if it's me or the poster. 😂


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Up bright and early this morning, Woke and couldn’t get back to sleep so headed downstairs with my book.
I’ve had a slice of cake to see if that sends me back to sleep, no luck so far, perhaps I’d better try another...


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Up bright and early this morning, Woke and couldn’t get back to sleep so headed downstairs with my book.
> I’ve had a slice of cake to see if that sends me back to sleep, no luck so far, perhaps I’d better try another...


Morning. I'm thinking about a 10k


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2020)

#2


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I'm thinking about a 10k



Go Mo!🏃‍♀️


----------



## screenman (18 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I'm thinking about a 10k



Not sure you should be using those new fangled measurements in here, you will only confuse them.

Morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2020)

Good morning. A horrible rainy night here 
All night. Really Far I and dismal today .

A day of reading for me I think.

Have a good one peeps.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> It turned out to be a profitable evening down the club, I won forty quid on the bingo then we won a food parcel on the raffle, and as a bonus the was a bag of licorice alsorts in the food parcel, Bertie Basset ones, I'm going to enjoy those one afternoon.


Can I have the coconut ones please


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

Filthy weather here and set for the day. I have to go to the Docs, pick up the forms then go for blood tests. Can't wait .
TBH I used to be really scared of needles but (as others will have experienced) after several operations and dozens of needles they don't bother me as much now.
Anyway........@GM and others. Good job you don't live in North Korea. They are confiscating pet dogs to be served up in restaurants due to food shortages. Poodle & chips, how yummy


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Up bright and early this morning, Woke and couldn’t get back to sleep so headed downstairs with my book.
> I’ve had *a slice of cake to see if that sends me back to sleep, no luck so far, perhaps I’d better try another*...



Perhaps, a nice glass of Sherry, or Port, to wash down the cake ? 

Who cares about sleep?


----------



## oldwheels (18 Aug 2020)

Driving down for the ferry yesterday on the single track reminded me how incompetent some drivers are. Followed a proper muppet for miles but did not push too much as I had plenty of time.
Sadness in the Calmac family as the guy who manned the passengers doors died. He was the one who held the doors and them threw them open and shouted "GO" .
Off to do further road battle in Oban but hope to get out cycling later.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Aug 2020)

Morning all, another murky one here.

On this day 2 years ago Mrs F and I were in the audience beneath Stirling Castle for Runrig’s Last Dance, their last ever concert. A fabulous show and an emotional send off. And though the water's black as night, the colours of Scotland leave you young inside.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Reports of flooding in Barnstaple yesterday. I'll have to check with my neighbour to see if we had it back home.
Off out on to the Moor today.
Rabbit pie at the Warren House Inn at lunchtime. 
It's the highest pub in southern England and has had a fire burning in the hearth continuously since 1845.
Weather's looking good here at the moment.











dickyknees said:


> How much does a pint of best cost in deepest Devon?


Generally around £3.50 - £3.70.
Cheapest I've had was £3.20.



pawl said:


> Some years ago I was driving in the Dartmoor area when I was a very large hotel Looked rather gruesome and gaunt 😱😱😱😱


That was the prison.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Perhaps, a nice glass of Sherry, or Port, to wash down the cake ?
> 
> Who cares about sleep?


Sherry or port ??? 1st thing in the morning?? eughh.
Pint of bitter maybe


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sherry or port ??? 1st thing in the morning?? eughh.
> Pint of bitter maybe



I didn't think a pint of bitter would go with cake?

Could always dispense with the cake, I suppose?


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2020)




----------



## GM (18 Aug 2020)

Morning all... Forgot to mention we did the NHS Covid test last week, really easy to do, and got the negative result back the following day. 
Also had a visit from the puncture fairy, the car this time. An in repairable one, £90 for a new one 
Have a good day folks! 🌈📶


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Forgot to mention we did the NHS Covid test last week, really easy to do, and got the negative result back the following day.
> Also had a visit from the puncture fairy, the car this time. An in repairable one, £90 for a new one
> Have a good day folks! 🌈📶


I got a Volvo S70 on lease some years ago.
2 days in I got a puncture...... 350 smackers.
That hurt.


----------



## Paulus (18 Aug 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A sunny start to the day here. 
Out with the dog soon and the after MrsP's obline pilates class we will be out to lunch on Boris with our son.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, another murky one here.
> 
> On this day 2 years ago Mrs F and I were in the audience beneath Stirling Castle for Runrig’s Last Dance, their last ever concert. A fabulous show and an emotional send off. And though the water's black as night, the colours of Scotland leave you young inside.


Haven't seen Runrig in years but it was always a great night.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2020)

Good morning. It's peeing down.

I'm going to the bike shop at 9.00 then home for a day of cycle club admin and housework. Oh joy, oh deep, deep joy.


----------



## Paulus (18 Aug 2020)

After yesterday's eye test I am now a little light of pocket. My sight had changed a little from three years ago when they last changed the prescription.
So, a scan of the eyes and a very thorough examination, new varifocal lenses and frames, £757. The lenses came to £450 on there own. 40 for the scan and the rest was the frames.
I am wondering if next time to try Boots or Specsavers?


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> After yesterday's eye test I am now a little light of pocket. My sight had changed a little from three years ago when they last changed the prescription.
> So, a scan of the eyes and a very thorough examination, new varifocal lenses and frames, £757. The lenses came to £450 on there own. 40 for the scan and the ready was the frames.
> I am wondering if next time to try Boots or Specsavers?



Perhaps prices have increased dramatically in past 18 months, but, I paid £230 for two pairs (identical frames), both varifocal, one pair polychromatic tint, one pair plain. That was from ASDA.

Price of frames can make a major difference of course.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> After yesterday's eye test I am now a little light of pocket. My sight had changed a little from three years ago when they last changed the prescription.
> So, a scan of the eyes and a very thorough examination, new varifocal lenses and frames, £757. The lenses came to £450 on there own. 40 for the scan and the ready was the frames.
> I am wondering if next time to try Boots or Specsavers?


That seems very expensive. I tried varifocals but couldn't get on with them but I think they were less than £300, and he kindly took the frame back and put in the reading prescription plus I got another pair for distance and it still didn't come to that.


----------



## pawl (18 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> When did you stop being a "gruesome and gaunt" hotel?





Oops typo


----------



## GM (18 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> After yesterday's eye test I am now a little light of pocket. My sight had changed a little from three years ago when they last changed the prescription.
> So, a scan of the eyes and a very thorough examination, new varifocal lenses and frames, £757. The lenses came to £450 on there own. 40 for the scan and the ready was the frames.
> I am wondering if next time to try Boots or Specsavers?




 Wow, that is eye watering!...did you get a second pair free? 

Costco optical are pretty good, might be going there myself next week. I've got a £50 voucher to use.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> After yesterday's eye test I am now a little light of pocket. My sight had changed a little from three years ago when they last changed the prescription.
> So, a scan of the eyes and a very thorough examination, new varifocal lenses and frames, £757. The lenses came to £450 on there own. 40 for the scan and the ready was the frames.
> I am wondering if next time to try Boots or Specsavers?


January this year from specsaves new frames, varifocal lenses and react to light lens £129


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> After yesterday's eye test I am now a little light of pocket. My sight had changed a little from three years ago when they last changed the prescription.
> So, a scan of the eyes and a very thorough examination, new varifocal lenses and frames, £757. The lenses came to £450 on there own. 40 for the scan and the rest was the frames.
> I am wondering if next time to try Boots or Specsavers?



Good grief.


----------



## Paulus (18 Aug 2020)

GM said:


> Wow, that is eye watering!...did you get a second pair free?
> 
> Costco optical are pretty good, might be going there myself next week. I've got a £50 voucher to use.


No second pair. It's a private opticians in Barnet that I have used for 20 years .
Maybe time to change.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good grief.


Indeed, if I had to pay that amount I would get a long stick and some white paint


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2020)

I've had it a week so I thought it was about time that I read the handbook to my ebike. Well, blow me, the rear motor is the newer type with 60NM. No wonder the damn thing pushes my fat arriss up hills as if they weren't there.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

I thought my new varifocals were expensive at £320.
£80 for the frame
£240 for the lenses.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2020)

My reading glasses cost me £10 from anywhere that sells them.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I've had it a week so I thought it was about time that I read the handbook to my ebike. Well, blow me, the rear motor is the newer type with 60NM. No wonder the damn thing pushes my fat arriss up hills as if they weren't there.


You have more than one arriss!


----------



## gavroche (18 Aug 2020)

We are taking two of our grandchildren ( 7 and 10 ) for a few days away in a hotel in Cemaes Bay, north of Anglesey and I don't know if internet has reached there yet so may be out of CC till then. Weather doesn't promising though. 
Crab fishing tomorrow in Beaumaris followed by butterfly indoor site plus other farm animals in the afternoon in Menai Bridge. Sea zoo on Thrusday and back home on Friday. Hope this will keep them happy and away from their tablets and other electronic games for a while.


----------



## dickyknees (18 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> We are taking two of our grandchildren ( 7 and 10 ) for a few days away in a hotel in Cemaes Bay, north of Anglesey and I don't know if internet has reached there yet so may be out of CC till then.



No internet here, we’re using the old fashioned method of a length of string and two tin cans on Anglesey.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> No internet here, we’re using the old fashioned method of a length of string and two tin cans on Anglesey.


And a square wheel, but it's good on the hills


----------



## dickyknees (18 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> And a square wheel, but it's good on the hills



We don’t have 3G network we have 2T.


----------



## GM (18 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> No second pair. It's a private opticians in Barnet that I have used for 20 years .
> Maybe time to change.




Wifey has a pair of varifocal's. When I asked how much she paid for them, it was very near to the cost of yours. When she saw my eyes nearly popping out of my head, she said just as well I haven't got a bike then!.....she wins again


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> We are taking two of our grandchildren ( 7 and 10 ) for a few days away in a hotel in Cemaes Bay, north of Anglesey and I don't know if internet has reached there yet so may be out of CC till then. Weather doesn't promising though.
> Crab fishing tomorrow in Beaumaris followed by butterfly indoor site plus other farm animals in the afternoon in Menai Bridge. Sea zoo on Thrusday and back home on Friday. Hope this will keep them happy and away from their tablets and other electronic games for a while.


Daughter has just been to Cemaes Bay and internet was fine (just don't tell the kids )


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> No internet here, we’re using the old fashioned method of a length of string and two tin cans on Anglesey.


Porth Daffarch has no internet but I think Cemaes does


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> After yesterday's eye test I am now a little light of pocket. My sight had changed a little from three years ago when they last changed the prescription.
> So, a scan of the eyes and a very thorough examination, new varifocal lenses and frames, £757. The lenses came to £450 on there own. 40 for the scan and the rest was the frames.
> I am wondering if next time to try Boots or Specsavers?


Sounds very expensive to me. I've always used Boots, I think I paid £230 for two pairs of reading/computer glasses with tint, anti this and anti that - I always go for all the add one. There is usually a good deal in Boots based on both age and 50% off second pair etc.

I've tried varifocals but didn't get on with them.

Never used Specsavers but thought they were TOO busy when I went there recently for a hearing test. The audiologist was good and I left happy but observing how busy the optics side was I questioned how much attention each customer was receiving?


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sounds very expensive to me. I've always used Boots, I think I paid £230 for two pairs of reading/computer glasses with tint, anti this and anti that - I always go for all the add one. There is usually a good deal in Boots based on both age and 50% off second pair etc.
> 
> I've tried varifocals but didn't get on with them.
> 
> Never used Specsavers but thought they were TOO busy when I went there recently for a hearing test. The audiologist was good and I left happy but observing how busy the optics side was I questioned how much attention each customer was receiving?


I've been using specsaves for years now and always got a good deal from them.
As for being busy, yes they are, but I have never been rushed in to making a purchase or buying something I was not happy about.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Aug 2020)

There's a massive mark up on optical products. It's why you see so many opticians shops, similar to when there was a plethora of Mobile Phone shops on the High Street.

The lens manufacture is computerised and automated, some of the opticians enter your prescription details into what is in effect an on line terminal.

If you look at the frames dispassionately you can see they're cheap to manufacture with a low raw materials cost.
There are the shop and staff overheads of course, but there's still a huge mark up.


----------



## screenman (18 Aug 2020)

Varifocal, super slim, prism to correct double vision and a reasonable quality frame, 2 pairs from Specsavers less than £300. My SIL used to pay £700 from the local small optician she now pays £200 at Specsavers and remarks on the being better.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've been using specsaves for years now and always got a good deal from them.
> As for being busy, yes they are, but I have never been rushed in to making a purchase or buying something I was not happy about.


Good to read. It was just a feeling I gained.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Varifocal, super slim, prism to correct double vision and a reasonable quality frame, 2 pairs from Specsavers less than £300. My SIL used to pay £700 from the local small optician she now pays £200 at Specsavers and remarks on the being better.


I have used Specsavers for many years and never had a problem. However, after MrsDs last episode I decided to try an independent. They were very thorough but A LOT more expensive. I will collect them in a week so will know more then.


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2020)

I have bimbled this morning, 55 miles, original destination was wellesbourne but I changed my mind just after I left the house and headed for Harveys Coffee Cabin at Twycross, but they were closed when I got there so I worked my way down to Sutton Cheney and then went to the wharf where I was last time out. A grey morning with a stiff breeze, it stayed dry except for one short sharp shower on the way back. An unexpected good morning out on my bike, I was expecting the morning to be disrupted by the weather but it never happened.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

Update.
Been to Doctors.
Got blood test forms.
Blood tests are now strictly by appointment. Mine is August 26th.
After that its a 2 week wait for results.
Doc was asking loads of questions to which I replied "I really don't care.......I just want to know what the problem is".
Ahh well, at least I am getting closer to knowing


----------



## mistyoptic (18 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> There's a massive mark up on optical products. It's why you see so many opticians shops, similar to when there was a plethora of Mobile Phone shops on the High Street.
> 
> The lens manufacture is computerised and automated, some of the opticians enter your prescription details into what is in effect an on line terminal.
> 
> ...



I'm retired now so I no longer really have an axe to grind but...

"shop and staff overheads" The NHS pays about £20 for the optician to give you half an hour of his time and expertise. Try that at your local BMW/Mercedes/ Range Rover dealer. Try getting someone to fix your washing machine for that...

@Paulus had a scan - a retinal scanner ( a good one) is about £60k. The optician pays for that, not the NHS.

You can buy quality product or cheap - same as with bikes, You will find good or poor advice under any shopfront, just like an LBS. In the same way as all service industries, you have to pay for professional time and advice. If you "need" a designer label then, like clothes etc. you pay extra for that - your choice.

Rant over, back to my book


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Update.
> Been to Doctors.
> Got blood test forms.
> Blood tests are now strictly by appointment. Mine is August 26th.
> ...


They're ready to see you, now.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2020)

Had a walk up to Grimspound Bronze Age village this morning.
















We then went up to Princetown to pick up some shopping. The prison was looking suitably grim and menacing.






We then had a walk through the Belever woods before nipping up to the Warren House Inn for a light lunch. Mrs D had a pasty, I had the Rabbit pie.






Bit miffed that it wasn't a 'proper' pie, but it was very nice all the same. 

The next site we stay at is off grid.........and guess who left the solar panel at home?! 
Tomorrow's weather looks crap, so we'll nip home and pick it up, then straight back in time for lunch. I could kick myself.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Had a walk up to Grimspound Bronze Age village this morning.
> 
> View attachment 542266
> 
> ...


A) it is a proper pie
B) let Mrs D kick you. She will do a better job of it
C) not had rabbit since the mixythingy in the 50s.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> They're ready to see you, now.
> View attachment 542267


errhh I am a bit busy this year... ...I will contact you about 2025ish.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A) it is a proper pie
> B) let Mrs D kick you. She will do a better job of it
> C) not had rabbit since the mixythingy in the 50s.


She could not allow him a drink with his next pub dinner!


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> errhh I am a bit busy this year... ...I will contact you about 2025ish.


It's the eyes, in it?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Update.
> Been to Doctors.
> Got blood test forms.
> Blood tests are now strictly by appointment. Mine is August 26th.
> ...


Is that a two week wait for an appointment to discuss the results or two weeks for the results to be returned?

I ask because I know our practice gets results back in 2-3 days. The two week wait at my GP is for the results appointment. A new appointment is made the day the bloods are taken.

After four days I breathe easy because the last thing I want is the "Dr xxxx would like to see you tomorrow" phone call.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A) it is a proper pie
> B) let Mrs D kick you. She will do a better job of it
> C) not had rabbit since the mixythingy in the 50s.


Nah......it's a dish with pastry on top! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2020)

I'm a bit peeved. At Christmas I went to Selfridges in the Trafford Centre to buy a very expensive Joe Malone candle for a special friend. It came in a nice box and in a natty little designer Joe Malone carrier bag. The bag was free.

I ordered some Joe Malone eau de cologne from Selfridges for Mrs P's birthday. Did this online. I opted to pay £5 for gift wrapping thinking they will do a better job than me. It's arrived today. 👍

The gift wrapping? A Joe Malone carrier bag identical to the Christmas one but I paid a fiver for it!!!!! 😲😠👎


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is that a two week wait for an appointment to discuss the results or two weeks for the results to be returned?
> 
> I ask because I know our practice gets results back in 2-3 days. The two week wait at my GP is for the results appointment. A new appointment is made the day the bloods are taken.
> 
> After four days I breathe easy because the last thing I want is the "Dr xxxx would like to see you tomorrow" phone call.


A week tomorrow for the actual sample to be taken.
The Doc tells me it will be 2 weeks after that for the results.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A week tomorrow for the actual sample to be taken.
> The Doc tells me it will be 2 weeks after that for the results.


As usual I cannot remember which but some tests do take a couple of weeks. My usual ones are back in 2 or 3 days but one certainly took a lot longer so you may not be getting the run around.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Aug 2020)

I seem to have no serious eye problems but blocked ducts in one eye which cause irritation due to dryness. While there I order driving glasses as one eye is getting s bit dodgy. With one thing and another I escaped with a total bill of £139 which includes £4 postage to send me the new specs. 
To celebrate had a nice run up Loch Creran in the sunshine for lunch. The pic is on a bridge near the head where the road gets covered at high spring tides and is decidedly rough.


----------



## pawl (18 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Had a walk up to Grimspound Bronze Age village this morning.
> 
> View attachment 542266
> 
> ...






There still in the process of building the village then?😖😖😖


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Nah......it's a dish with pastry on top! 😄


Exactly! 
A pie has a short crust pastry casing.
Anything else is an imposter!


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I seem to have no serious eye problems but blocked ducts in one eye which cause irritation due to dryness. While there I order driving glasses as one eye is getting s bit dodgy. With one thing and another I escaped with a total bill of £139 which includes £4 postage to send me the new specs.
> To celebrate had a nice run up Loch Creran in the sunshine for lunch. The pic is on a bridge near the head where the road gets covered at high spring tides and is decidedly rough.
> View attachment 542286


Blooming pavement parkers, they're everywhere these days!


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2020)

Any pie that does not fully encase the food in pastry is an abomination.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Blooming pavement parkers, they're everywhere these days!


Pavement is about 10 yards long.


----------



## pawl (18 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Any pie that does not fully encase the food in pastry is an abomination.


 


Definitely Hate the ones that come in dishes.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Exactly!
> A pie has a short crust pastry casing.
> Anything else is an imposter!


Hmmm!
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/in-praise-of-fray-bentos.230314/


----------



## Notafettler (18 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Definitely Hate the ones that come in dishes.


Disagree just had a puff pastry pie.... chicken and chorizo. Magnificent. I should stress that the pub has struggled to keep up with demand ALL days of the week. To busy to get a pie Thursday(traditional pie night) and couldn't get a takeaway on Saturday. Even though I was in pub for 3 hours (albeit drinking beer). Contents contents contents that's what counts. Happy with chicken and chorizo but prefer ox cheek, just to busy 'post" coronavirus!! To start cooking ox cheek at 10am. Landlord/chef looks wrecked.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hmmm!
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/in-praise-of-fray-bentos.230314/


It's the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa

And you're back to yourself again, after Sunday!


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Parachute drop near @welsh dragon!






C-130


----------



## FrankCrank (19 Aug 2020)

Morning all.
Today I are be mostly wheel building. It's for my trusty Raleigh Twenty, I bodged the rear one on there a while back, so time to put all that right. Nice little job to keep the old noggin ticking over.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Parachute drop near @welsh dragon!
> View attachment 542383
> 
> 
> C-130


Sure it's a parachute and not a pair of large pink bloomers? 


Morning. Very misty and murky here. I had thought about an early bimble but would definitely need lights on.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2020)

Good day to you all. It's dry and still though seems to have rained overnight. Hard to tell if there will be sunshine.

I can hear banging and noise outside. Hopefully it's the milk lady and nothing more sinister. I will check when things go quiet.

Meeting the pedalling pensioners at 9.00 for a trip out to the Ribble Valley where we will assault Jeffrey Hill and head on to Bowland to take The Trough. Two notorious local climbs. But for this little group I'd probably have given up by now such is my lethargy at times.

It's taken weeks to drag one of our number back out. Nag, nag, nag. We are now four. We used to be seven in number but the core is down to four - one was always occasional as he's daft enough to work in retirement, another went solo in lockdown and seems to be staying that way, the other has taken his bat and ball home, no one understands why.

I feared we might lose two or more from the group but am pleased it's the four who do remain as we're a tight knit bunch.

Mrs P has suggested "we" are decorating the front room. I'm unsure who this "we" are. 🙄


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2020)

Morning all, a couple of dents to play with today and a ride later. A few weeks back I spent 4 hours straightening a car for a guy down the road who is a caravan engineer, we swapped for a caravan service in my van, he is yet to do his part of the deal a typical for many nowadays.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Parachute drop near @welsh dragon!
> View attachment 542383
> 
> 
> C-130




Not for me though


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2020)

Good morning . I hope everyone is ready for storm Kyle. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2020)

Morning all, a bit murky outside with rain forecast for later on. 
Out with the dog soon and then I'll be dodging the showers. 
The toilet seat snapped yesterday so I shall be out to get a new one.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a bit murky outside with rain forecast for later on.
> Out with the dog soon and then I'll be dodging the showers.
> The toilet seat snapped yesterday so I shall be out to get a new one.



We replaced ours a little while ago. On the advice of our Plumber we went for a "Soft Close" one and have been very pleased. People tend not to consider them, but Screwfix has some cracking bargains and the reviews of products are by tradespeople mostly, and quite accurate.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Aug 2020)

Morning all, another murky one here, again.


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2020)

I might have mentioned a week or so back the village hall committee on their infinite wisdom decided to get rid of 31 benches and 11 tables bought in 1953 by offering the free to locals,by the time I had a chance to contact the member I know and tell him they were worth a few bob at which time he said I was wrong they had all gone, one local not so nice had 10, they are now on market place at £90 each for the benches and selling, the tables on eBay are looking at £350 each. The committee is always pleading poverty, I did try and work with them years ago but not being born here my services were not required.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

It's raining again, and set in for the day by the look of it.
I've taken the plunge and purchased a Brooks B17 saddle. My cunning plan is to set it up on the turbo trainer and see how comfy it is 😉

Question: I've seen "Proofide" recommended to help the breaking in process, any experience as to it's efficacy?

Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☔🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚣‍♀️🏊‍♂️☔


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> It's raining again, and set in for the day by the look of it.
> I've taken the plunge and purchased a Brooks B17 saddle. My cunning plan is to set it up on the turbo trainer and see how comfy it is 😉
> ...



Proofide is a good idea, apply a liberal coating to the inside of your pants before putting them on each day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Proofide is a good idea, apply a liberal coating to the inside of your pants before putting them on each day.



Is that how @Drago achieved Y front nirvana?


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

We have serious Dartmoor rain here at the monent. 
Will be off at 9am to nip home (42 miles) and pick up our solar panel, which I forgot to pack the other day. 
Should be back in Moretonhamstead around mid-day.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is that how @Drago achieved Y front nirvana?




No. That was from something totally different. We won't mention what it was either.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That seems very expensive. I tried varifocals but couldn't get on with them but I think they were less than £300, and he kindly took the frame back and put in the reading prescription plus I got another pair for distance and it still didn't come to that.


I am one of the fortunate people that get on with varifocals....... never had a problem. MrsD can't get on with them.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> I might have mentioned a week or so back the village hall committee on their infinite wisdom decided to get rid of 31 benches and 11 tables bought in 1953 by offering the free to locals,by the time I had a chance to contact the member I know and tell him they were worth a few bob at which time he said I was wrong they had all gone, one local not so nice had 10, they are now on market place at £90 each for the benches and selling, the tables on eBay are looking at £350 each. The committee is always pleading poverty, I did try and work with them years ago but not being born here my services were not required.




Serves them right.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> It's raining again, and set in for the day by the look of it.
> I've taken the plunge and purchased a Brooks B17 saddle. My cunning plan is to set it up on the turbo trainer and see how comfy it is 😉
> ...




Profide won't help to break it in. It helps to protect your saddle. 

Slap it on the underneath as well. Don't put too much on the top side of the saddle leave it for 5 minutes then buff it with a soft cloth.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a bit murky outside with rain forecast for later on.
> Out with the dog soon and then I'll be dodging the showers.
> The toilet seat snapped yesterday so I shall be out to get a new one.


Surprising the damage a really good fart can do


----------



## numbnuts (19 Aug 2020)

I has .......outside


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We replaced ours a little while ago. On the advice of our Plumber we went for a "Soft Close" one and have been very pleased. People tend not to consider them, but Screwfix has some cracking bargains and the reviews of products are by tradespeople mostly, and quite accurate.


We have 2 (not on the same bog Classic). Both good. The 1st we bought didn't last long and couldn't be repaired so was replaced foc.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> We have serious Dartmoor rain here at the monent.
> Will be off at 9am to nip home (42 miles) and pick up our solar panel, which I forgot to pack the other day.
> Should be back in Moretonhamstead around mid-day.


Thats a bummer.
We went to highlands a few years ago and I stupidly forgot to put my camera battery in. After much researching we made a 150(ish) mile round trip (Fort William) to buy one duh!!
Fortunately we made a day out of it so not a complete waste.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2020)

Morning all.
A pleasant morning so far.
Hard to believe heavy rain is due in 2 hours.
MrsD is taking the aunty for some appointment so not sure what the day offers. I will report back


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, another murky one here, again...


...inside my Y fronts! 

Forecast is for biblical rainfall today, so planning a day indoors with a spot of light decorating and large quantities of bass playing.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2020)

@PaulSB do you know this store. I think its close to you and did specialise in good local foods
sadly closing the doors.

https://www.lancs.live/whats-on/shopping/artisan-food-store-near-chorley-18787248.amp


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2020)

It's raining here already and I think the biblical flood will be here this afternoon. We are expecting high winds as well and not just in Drago's Y fronts.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2020)

Had an early 35 mile bimble on the hybrid with lights on. Very foggy at times. Just a gentle loop over to the village I was born and spent my first 24 years in.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Had an early 35 mile bimble on the hybrid with lights on. Very foggy at times. Just a gentle loop over to the village I was born and spent my first 24 years in.
> 
> View attachment 542414



Can just make out the village name through the mist. It says "Eastwick" doesn't it?


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2020)

Blimey Mo - 35 miles before breakfast! Your legs must be very firm and shapely, although I cycle a lot and mine are hairy and have suspicious brown dribbly marks on the rear.


----------



## GM (19 Aug 2020)

Morning all... Waiting for our biblical proportions, by the look of the sky it won't be long 
I repaired a bit of lawn yesterday, so a good down pour will keep the grass seeds moist.
A trip to the Clock house garden centre this morning to get some inspiration! 🌈


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Blimey Mo - 35 miles before breakfast! Your legs must be very firm and shapely, although I cycle a lot and mine are hairy and have suspicious brown dribbly marks on the rear.



Hairy legs? I thought that all "proper" cyclists shaved their legs


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Waiting for our biblical proportions, by the look of the sky it won't be long
> I repaired a bit of lawn yesterday, so a good down pour will keep the grass seeds moist.
> A trip to the Clock house garden centre this morning to get some inspiration! 🌈


I do like the Clockhouse, very good selection at reasonable prices.


----------



## GM (19 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> I do like the Clockhouse, very good selection at reasonable prices.




It's one of our favourites as well. We've been to the Finchley Nurseries a couple of times lately, they were good during the lockdown. They're very good as well.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Aug 2020)

Back from a delightfully atmospheric wander around the local woods and fields, warm, humid, sun breaking through the mist. Now for Popmaster.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2020)

here this morning, I guess I won't be cleaning the car. I've been down the LBS this morning, and they are closed till next week, I'll have to wait, I'm getting the sealed bearings on the front wheel of the fixed sorted, after I've finished my tea I've got the bog seat to try and fix.


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day to you all. It's dry and still though seems to have rained overnight. Hard to tell if there will be sunshine.
> 
> I can hear banging and noise outside. Hopefully it's the milk lady and nothing more sinister. I will check when things go quiet.
> 
> ...





dave r said:


> here this morning, I guess I won't be cleaning the car. I've been down the LBS this morning, and they are closed till next week, I'll have to wait, I'm getting the sealed bearings on the front wheel of the fixed sorted, after I've finished my tea I've got the bog seat to try and fix.



What’s Jeffrey Hill done that your going to give him a right seeing too

I’ve just checked the BBC weather forecast Continues rain all day The wheelie bins can stay on the front lawn🌚🌚🌚


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> here this morning, I guess I won't be cleaning the car. I've been down the LBS this morning, and they are closed till next week, I'll have to wait, I'm getting the sealed bearings on the front wheel of the fixed sorted, after I've finished my tea I've got the bog seat to try and fix.





I’ve just checked the BBC weather forecast Continues rain all day The wheelie bins can stay on the front lawn🌚🌚🌚


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> ...inside my Y fronts!
> 
> Forecast is for biblical rainfall today, so planning a day indoors with a spot of light decorating and large quantities of bass playing.


Billy doesn't mind then?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Blimey Mo - 35 miles before breakfast! Your legs must be very firm and shapely, although I cycle a lot and mine are hairy and have suspicious brown dribbly marks on the rear.




Good almighty. Will you stop.


----------



## cougie uk (19 Aug 2020)

The rain arrived earlier than forecast today. Coffee and cake stop and I get the eat out to help out discount. Bizarre. 
Only two hours to get home and it's only drizzle. So far.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2020)

I actually know this bobby - he's an alright chap...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-53833373

The ratchet in the handcuffs failed and wouldn't undo, so he had to make the walk of shame to Trumpton.


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2020)

Solar panel picked up.
Now awaiting lunch in the Union Inn, Moretonhamstead.


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2020)

Proper poy at last!


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Proper poy at last!
> 
> View attachment 542453



That looks lovely,
Carrot and Swede mash, + Mashed spuds + broccoli and cabbage? ( not sure about the custard though, but each to their own) 😉


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Proper poy at last!
> 
> View attachment 542453


I know you are a west country lad, but what is a POY?


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> I know you are a west country lad, but what is a POY?


It's a Brummie Pie......


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2020)

I have made a big saucepan of vegetable soup with stuff in the fridge that really needed to be used up. Very nice it is to.
I am listening to the radio and looking out of the kitchen door watching the rain as it falls constantly. 
I think the rest of the day maybe a bit of a right off.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's a Brummie Pie......



Kipper Tie?

Ta very much, Milk and two lumps please...


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2020)

Nothing like a Birmingham screwdriver then. Meaning a hammer


----------



## oldwheels (19 Aug 2020)

Off early to park the car at the campsite, sorry lay-by, near Appin for a run on the cycle path with the trike. Only a couple of cyclists travelling but later lots of people on bikes. I like this path normally but going early is the only option for peace and quiet. I said campsite as that is what the lay-by resembled with people in dressing gowns wandering around. There are no toilets nearby either and none of them were motorhomes. Forgot to charge the bodycam so no record of number plates tho’ they were all English and had settled in for a staycation.
I took this pic of Castle Stalker and in the far distance Glensanda quarry which when permission was given was not going to be visible.


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2020)

A wet day in Barnet.


----------



## 12boy (19 Aug 2020)

Quite proud of myself.....not long ago I ordered 2 500 gram tubs of Marmite and now there might be 1/2 inch left in the first
Pretty sure I'll be making the 800 mile trip down to Albuquerque fairly soon as I will need to be there for my step sister. I expect when my brother in law dies in the near future she will be in need of TLC. They've been together since 1962. I'll have to fit this in with my first grandchild who is due first week of October, and helping my wife who is struggling with metatastic breast cancer. The meds she is on now are kicking her butt, but she tries her best. Next step for her if/when these meds don't work is full blown chemo. 
Thankfully I get in a good dose of bike medicine most days which gives me a break from worrying. A couple of hours on the bike is a great distraction.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 542495
> 
> 
> A wet day in Barnet.



Is that a Hula Hoop hanging from the tree?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2020)

@12boy best wishes to you, Mrs 12boy and your stepsister, it sounds as though have a great deal to be strong for.


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is that a Hula Hoop hanging from the tree?


Well spotted, not a hula hoop, but a hoop for our dog to do a bit of agility training with. Not when it is stuck up the tree I might add.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB do you know this store. I think its close to you and did specialise in good local foods
> sadly closing the doors.
> 
> https://www.lancs.live/whats-on/shopping/artisan-food-store-near-chorley-18787248.amp


Yes I know it as the store is perhaps a mile or less across the fields. I don't recognise the story in your link and neither would many of us who live locally. Been closed much longer than the story states.

Sadly the project was doomed to failure from the moment it opened. There isn't the population or demographic to support this type of business. Parking is virtually non-existent with two cars being the maximum and you have to know the parking is there, by the time you see it it's too late to stop.

Prior to the change of ownership this was a successful newsagent and local shop. Spence & co opened on a Friday, on Saturday we all received letters with our paper delivery saying deliveries would stop as from Monday but they would be available to collect!!!! A newsagent about two miles away employed all the paperboys and everyone moved there - this was months before it was eventually converted to the deli type store.

Friend of mine popped in once for milk. On being offered two litres he asked if there was anything smaller, the response was "What do you think this is? A convenience store?" Their ability to piss off the locals was legendary, we all stopped going in, tired of the rudeness.

I'm disappointed for them. Covid-19 may have been the final straw but it was far from the only reason.


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2020)

Right come on own up, who sent this rain and wind in my direction, seem to have gone from August to November in about 2 hours here.


Just re-wrote that lot as predictive text went heywire on me and of course I did not check it. Not sure how "Right come on own up" ended up as "Nighttime on one"


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2020)

Very warm and muggy here
Hopefully we will just miss the worst of the storm


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Aug 2020)

Just saw the gales forecast for the Scottish West Coast, I wonder how all caravans and campervans currently on the islands are going to fare. They won’t be able to escape because the ferries won’t be running.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Right come on own up, who sent this rain and wind in my direction, seem to have gone from August to November in about 2 hours here.
> 
> 
> Just re-wrote that lot as predictive text went heywire on me and of course I did not check it. Not sure how "Right come on own up" ended up as "Nighttime on one"



We've had it most of the day, its just drying up a bit now.


----------



## GM (19 Aug 2020)

Well that was very educational going to the nursery, who'd have thought plants have sex...







Zoom quiz tonight, got my questions ready and G & T's instead of wine.


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> We've had it most of the day, its just drying up a bit now.




Same here.Forecast better for tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Same here.Forecast better for tomorrow.



It looks like I could get a ride in, though it could be a bit blowy


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2020)

GM said:


> Well that was very educational going to the nursery, who'd have thought plants have sex...
> 
> View attachment 542517
> 
> ...



Not my words.......................
*Horny Goat Weed* is a flowering weed native to Korea, Japan and China. Horny Goat Weed contains a flavonoid called icariin and was first thought to have been discovered by a Chinese goat herder hundreds of years ago. Horny Goat Weed contributes to a good sexual appetite with some products suitable for vegans and vegetarians.

https://images.app.goo.gl/XSLGxdsks9LFqSs67


----------



## oldwheels (19 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just saw the gales forecast for the Scottish West Coast, I wonder how all caravans and campervans currently on the islands are going to fare. They won’t be able to escape because the ferries won’t be running.


And what about those of us trying to get home? I do have a bolthole available but not everybody does. I am booked on a Friday ferry which may or again may not sail. I always have an overnight bag or a hospital bag to be more accurate even for a day trip. 
Last year I came over for a routine scan and did not get home for nearly 10 days. Our NHS took one look at the scan and had me in a taxi heading for the specialists in Paisley before I knew what was happening. Fortunately my son was at home and was able to collect my car from the local hospital car park.
One of the uncertain factors of island life.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2020)

Just watched the film “Everest” on Film 4. Hadn’t seen it. Quite good. 
Nearly dark here and getting quite blowy. Rain due overnight.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2020)

Crieff getting a mention on Blood of the clans on bbc 1 Scotland


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2020)

Blowin' a bit here on Dartmoor!
Towing from Dartmoor to Bodmin Moor tomorrow. Not far, but forecast 45+ mph winds. Should be ....... er.......interesting.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Blowin' a bit here on Dartmoor!
> Towing from Dartmoor to Bodmin Moor tomorrow. Not far, but forecast 45+ mph winds. Should be ....... er.......interesting.


You'd have "fun" crossing the Pennines on the M62 then.


----------



## 12boy (20 Aug 2020)

The Horny Goat weed is commonly found all over the American Southwest and has seeds that have 2 very sharp thorns, that like caltrops, usually land facing up. They are hell on bike tires. Once picked up about 30 in 20 feet of path.
So one day at the LBS the owner, head wrench and I were moaning about the little terrors when I mentioned the aphrodisiac effect for both men and women and the testosterone boost for men, and that if this were well known the Goatheads as we call them would all be gone. The LBS was full of people and the noise level was very high, but as soon as the words left my mouth the room was immediately silent until about five guys said "What was that about the Goatheads?" BTW, I don't know if it's true but if someone here wants to know for sure I could probably send you some.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> The Horny Goat weed is commonly found all over the American Southwest and has seeds that have 2 very sharp thorns, that like caltrops, usually land facing up. They are hell on bike tires. Once picked up about 30 in 20 feet of path.
> So one day at the LBS the owner, head wrench and I were moaning about the little terrors when I mentioned the aphrodisiac effect for both men and women and the testosterone boost for men, and that if this were well known the Goatheads as we call them would all be gone. The LBS was full of people and the noise level was very high, but as soon as the words left my mouth the room was immediately silent until about five guys said "What was that about the Goatheads?" BTW, I don't know if it's true but if someone here wants to know for sure I could probably send you some.


Available over here(Bishop's Hat), but it seems you may have caused a run on it. Seems it's _sold out_, everywhere.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2020)

Couldn’t sleep so just got up. Getting quite blowy out but not cold.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2020)

I thought I was tired.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2020)

Jeeez.....getting gusty out there now! 🌬🌪🍃


----------



## screenman (20 Aug 2020)

That was a very windy night, seems to have calmed down out there for a while, Lidl and Aldi today masks at the ready


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> That was a very windy night, seems to have calmed down out there for a while, Lidl and Aldi today masks at the ready


Why do you use both? Prefer certain things in each of them? We recently got an Aldi here, but I think I prefer Lidl.


----------



## screenman (20 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Why do you use both? Prefer certain things in each of them? We recently got an Aldi here, but I think I prefer Lidl.



I am only the assistant, but I think you are correct in preferring certain things.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2020)

Good morning. I was too hot last night and couldn't sleep. We had a lot of rain as well but the wind was OK.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A sunny calm day 🌞 there's a trip to Weymouth today on the train. A couple of beers and a Veggie café bar are on the agenda 🍺
With regards to the Lidl/ Aldi debate, I'd always found Aldi to be a bit more organised and better laid out.

Here's a treat for you


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cL7jyXCQ2Zc


Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚣‍♀️🏊‍♂️🧜‍♀️


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Wind has died down for the moment, but forecast to pick up again late morning. Think I've got a window of opportunity to dash down the A30 in a couple of hours time.

For all you early risers out there; this makes interesting reading.
https://mol.im/a/8644707


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2020)

Morning all. No rain today and medium strength winds.
Rain promised for tomorrow and in for the next 2 weeks.
Very warm last night so lots of broken sleep.
I may mow the lawns if I feel up it later.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Aug 2020)

Morning all, bright and breezy here.


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees

A nice sunny start to the day here. MrsP is off to the leisure centre for her 1st swim in a pool since lockdown. She had to book a time slot, and go in her cossy as the changing rooms are not open.
We will be out with the dog to Trent Park later. It's a good few miles all the way around including the woods, so the dog gets somewhere else to sniff.

This evening will be another alfresco escape committee meeting on our top field.
Ale will be imbibed 🍺🍺🍺and kebabs delivered.


----------



## GM (20 Aug 2020)

Morning all...Looks like a promising day, trip to the skip lunchtime all booked. 
Have a good day folks. 🌈


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees
> 
> A nice sunny start to the day here. MrsP is off to the leisure centre for her 1st swim in a pool since lockdown. She had to book a time slot, *and go in her cossy *as the changing rooms are not open.
> We will be out with the dog to Trent Park later. It's a good few miles all the way around including the woods, so the dog gets somewhere else to sniff.
> ...



That's a relief for Mrs P........


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2020)

Good day. It's a beautiful morning though a bit blowy, nothing to dramatic. Went back to sleep at 5.30 and didn't wake till 8.20. More  now.

Today is a doing day; there will be an ALDI run, some household and cycle club admin, grass needs cutting and I may clean the car/bike and possibly spend time on the allotment.

Main thing to remember is I've got training on cleaning the lines at the Sports and Social club bar. I've volunteered to help out with this in future.


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Why do you use both? Pre
> fer certain things in each of them? We recently got an Aldi here, but I think I prefer Lidl.




Prior to lockdown we used Aldi and Morrison’s Morrison’s for items that are not available in Aldi.Plus you can get a breakfast in Morrison’s.I like Lidl but she shall be obeyed doesn’t.

We now use Tesco home delivery 🚚 since lockdown.Dont think we will return to going shopping every week..Surprisingly we spend less on the weekly shop..No impulse buys and a saving on petrol as it was a twenty four round trip ,Small saving on petrol All helps


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees
> 
> A nice sunny start to the day here. MrsP is off to the leisure centre for her 1st swim in a pool since lockdown. She had to book a time slot, and go in her cossy as the changing rooms are not open.
> We will be out with the dog to Trent Park later. It's a good few miles all the way around including the woods, so the dog gets somewhere else to sniff.
> ...


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2020)

Apparently you have go ready, It's a one way system. You leave your stuff on the poolside, To come home you go out through the changing rooms where you can change, there was one shower open. so MrsP says who has just come home. So you don't have to come home soggy cossy wearing.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2020)

On the ALDI v Lidl thing, I always go to ALDI first and then elsewhere for stuff they don't stock. Currently I'm using ASDA as I think they have social distancing well controlled. I've fallen out BIG TIME with Tesco and only go there under pain of death. I find Lidl difficult and don't see how one can do a proper weekly shop there, they don't seem top have a lot of stuff and the store is very random. Saying that I do bob in from time to time as the whisky offer is good as are the chocolate and chocolate biscuits!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> On the ALDI v Lidl thing, I always go to ALDI first and then elsewhere for stuff they don't stock. Currently I'm using ASDA as I think they have social distancing well controlled. I've fallen out BIG TIME with Tesco and only go there under pain of death. I find Lidl difficult and don't see how one can do a proper weekly shop there, they don't seem top have a lot of stuff and the store is very random. Saying that I do bob in from time to time as the whisky offer is good as are the chocolate and chocolate biscuits!!



I've been following a discussion about whisky on another forum here. 
I'd made a list of recommendations but then realised I have a £20 M+S gift card to put towards a decent bottle. I'll pop in and take pot luck on what's on offer


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2020)

Oh dear. I see that some poor Russian bloke has been ordering afternoon tea when instead of saying "two Tate and lyall sugar cubes please" he instead said "two spoons of polonium please, and don't tell the missus - she thinks I'm in a diet."


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Apparently you have go ready, It's a one way system. You leave your stuff on the poolside, To come home you go out through the changing rooms where you can change, there was one shower open. so MrsP says who has just come home. So you don't have to come home soggy cossy wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks paulus


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Does that mean you have to go home in a soggy cossy Is there any place to leave your clothes etc.?
> 
> Mrs p looked on the local pools web site but the information was a bit vague


Why would you be wearing a swimming costume?


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why would you be wearing a swimming costume?






No nude bathing allowed


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Aug 2020)

I discovered yesterday that The Whisky Shop in Dufftown is doing mail order. I don’t know how long it’s been doing that, perhaps for ever, but I only discovered yesterday. Suffice to say, I’ve just submitted an order, I’ve gone for another 10 yo Tomintoul, also a 16 yo Tomintoul, a Wemyss blend and also I noticed they have a good range of gins so I’ve gone for one they had distilled specially for them. I shall keep this thread posted on tasting notes


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I discovered yesterday that The Whisky Shop in Dufftown is doing mail order. I don’t know how long it’s been doing that, perhaps for ever, but I only discovered yesterday. Suffice to say, I’ve just submitted an order, I’ve gone for another 10 yo Tomintoul, also a 16 yo Tomintoul, a Wemyss blend and also I noticed they have a good range of gins so I’ve gone for one they had distilled specially for them. I shall keep this thread posted on tasting notes






If you need any help with the tasting I’m sure there are a few willing to help you out Where is the nearest bus or train station to you 🥃🥃🥃😜😜


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I discovered yesterday that The Whisky Shop in Dufftown is doing mail order. I don’t know how long it’s been doing that, perhaps for ever, but I only discovered yesterday. Suffice to say, I’ve just submitted an order, I’ve gone for another 10 yo Tomintoul, also a 16 yo Tomintoul, a Wemyss blend and also I noticed they have a good range of gins so I’ve gone for one they had distilled specially for them. I shall keep this thread posted on tasting notes


A question for you.
We enjoy a g&t but just standard stuff.
There is an ad running on TV pushing a brand of tonic. The argument is.......if tonic makes up 70% of the drink why skimp on it.
Sounds reasonable to me.
Does the tonic matter much to you?


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> If you need any help with the tasting I’m sure there are a few willing to help you out Where is the nearest bus or train station to you 🥃🥃🥃😜😜


You've a bike!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you.
> We enjoy a g&t but just standard stuff.
> There is an ad running on TV pushing a brand of tonic. The argument is.......if tonic makes up 70% of the drink why skimp on it.
> Sounds reasonable to me.
> Does the tonic matter much to you?




I'd rather buy cheap tonic etc and spend more on the gin.


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2020)

The Eagle has landed on Bodmin Moor.
Off to pick up a newspaper and some shopping and then onwards to the Rising Sun for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed on Bodmin Moor.
> Off to pick up a newspaper and some shopping and them onwards to the Rising Sun for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 542619


There's a Puma nearby!


----------



## numbnuts (20 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's a Puma nearby!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'd rather buy cheap tonic etc and spend more on the gin.


Thank God I don’t drink......all these decisions!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you.
> We enjoy a g&t but just standard stuff.
> There is an ad running on TV pushing a brand of tonic. The argument is.......if tonic makes up 70% of the drink why skimp on it.
> Sounds reasonable to me.
> Does the tonic matter much to you?


Yes very much so ! Fever Tree Indian is our go to.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 542621


Nice but no.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Aug 2020)

On the subject of gin, back in February before Covid, Mrs F and I had a fantastic time making our own gin at the Edinburgh Gin distillery. It was a fascinating afternoon, they helped you select a collection of aromatics to your taste then you set up the still and went for a tour while it did it’s stuff. Then you came back to sample it, bottle and label it, and take it home. It was a birthday treat for Mrs F, money well spent


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes very much so ! Fever Tree Indian is our go to.


I have just read the results of a blind test on tonics.
I know they can say anything and in the end its personal taste but......
Fever Tree was 5th
Schweppes was 1st.


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've a bike!





No ware to fix panniers saddle bag etc on my bikes. If I traveled by bike you lot would have drunk it all before I got there.

How about hiring a bus Mind you then again a fleet of buses might be more appropriate 

Just had a thought I don’t 🥤🚣🏼‍♀️🥃🥃😇😇😇


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'd rather buy cheap tonic etc and spend more on the gin.


Don't mix yer drinks!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you.
> We enjoy a g&t but just standard stuff.
> There is an ad running on TV pushing a brand of tonic. The argument is.......if tonic makes up 70% of the drink why skimp on it.
> Sounds reasonable to me.
> Does the tonic matter much to you?


Generally we buy quality gin, currently Ophir or Tanqueray London or Seville Orange, and Schweppes full strength tonic.

From time to time Mrs P likes to have Fevertree tonic but I can't tell the difference. We've tried cheap supermarket tonic but it seems a false economy.

I bought a bottle of Absolut lime vodka recently. Really enjoyed this with tonic and a slice of lime.

What proportions do people use? We do 50ml gin/150ml tonic. Have to admit I've been known to sneak an extra 25ml of gin......


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2020)

I don't like Tanqueray gin

I do like Kopperberg though.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you.
> We enjoy a g&t but just standard stuff.
> There is an ad running on TV pushing a brand of tonic. The argument is.......*if tonic makes up 70% of the drink* why skimp on it.
> Sounds reasonable to me.
> Does the tonic matter much to you?



Not in our house, more like 50/50


----------



## monkers (20 Aug 2020)

Good afternoon all.

Got back late last night after an impromptu break. I'm back for a couple of weeks and off again early next month - nothing too grand or fancy but a break is always welcome.

This time last week Danni had the hots for a new bike again, so now it's goodbye to the Liv Avail she bought a couple of months ago, and hello to a Liv Langma. It's very nice indeed, carbon, ultegra, discs, has this trendy flip flop paint job, the colour changes between a kind of sea green, to blue to purple to sometimes black with shades between depending on the light. Very nice until you try to choose the colour of accessories!

I hope all are keeping well and safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2020)

I have been awarded a trophy for being a member for 7 years. 👍


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been awarded a trophy for being a member for 7 years. 👍


I’m 8 years. Must have been here slightly earlier. Where is the time going!


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2020)

monkers said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Got back late last night after an impromptu break. I'm back for a couple of weeks and off again early next month - nothing too grand or fancy but a break is always welcome.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back.
We've all been missing you. 😘


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m 8 years. Must have been here slightly earlier. Where is the time going!



I'm 13 years in. I was laid up after a crash and started out on here to pass the time, I've been on here most days since.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Aug 2020)

monkers said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Got back late last night after an impromptu break. I'm back for a couple of weeks and off again early next month - nothing too grand or fancy but a break is always welcome.
> 
> ...


Who are you


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't like Tanqueray gin
> 
> I do like Kopperberg though.


I thought they made cider?

While we are talking alcohol. I like a whisky in the evenings but like to keep the really good stuff in the cupboard. For an every day whisky I like Black Bottle from Sainsbury's which is a blend or Glen Orchy from Lidl, a blended malt.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I thought they made cider?
> 
> While we are talking alcohol. I like a whisky in the evenings but like to keep the really good stuff in the cupboard. For an every day whisky I like Black Bottle from Sainsbury's which is a blend or Glen Orchy from Lidl, a blended malt.




They do a very nice Gin as well. About £20 a bottle.👍


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2020)

I'm back, I've bimbled, 52 miles this morning, I did a regular route to Hatton with a couple of diversions due to road closures, its a route I used regularly just after I retired. I came across a closed road just outside Lowsenford on the way out, it looked passable so I decided to walk through, half a dozen steps in I was in ankle deep mud, lovely stuff, beautiful colour and gloopy, I rode round the corner up the hill and stopped for ten minutes to clean it off my shoes with grass and poked out from under the mudguards with a stick, then rode through the middle of every puddle and flooded road section all the way to the cafe to clean things up a bit, on the way back I changed my route to avoid it. It was a nice ride, sunny cool with a blustery breeze to slow things down a bit, but great fun crossing Coventry at the end of the ride with the breeze behind me. So I enjoyed that, thats two good solid rides in this week totaling 107 miles.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> On the subject of gin, back in February before Covid, Mrs F and I had a fantastic time making our own gin at the Edinburgh Gin distillery. It was a fascinating afternoon, they helped you select a collection of aromatics to your taste then you set up the still and went for a tour while it did it’s stuff. Then you came back to sample it, bottle and label it, and take it home. It was a birthday treat for Mrs F, money well spent


Our local gin distillery does this. Brilliant night if somewhat pricey. If you come across Cuckoo gin anywhere I can recommend it though I've never had the cask matured. Expect to pay £35.

https://www.brindledistillery.co.uk/


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm 13 years in. I was laid up after a crash and started out on here to pass the time, I've been on here most days since.


Me too, July 2007 though without the crash. I moved here when there was a big to do on another forum I used to visit - can't recall what that was called.


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2020)

monkers said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Got back late last night after an impromptu break. I'm back for a couple of weeks and off again early next month - nothing too grand or fancy but a break is always welcome.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, we were getting a little worried about your whereabouts 
😀


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Me too, July 2007 though without the crash. I moved here when there was a big to do on another forum I used to visit - can't recall what that was called.


Same here during the great exodus from another place.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Same here during the great exodus from another place.


Can you remember what it was called or what the problem was? Did the owner sell to Bike Radar? I really can't recall now. I only moved because there was no one left posting.


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Can you remember what it was called or what the problem was? Did the owner sell to Bike Radar? I really can't recall now. I only moved because there was no one left posting.


Cycling+ changed to something else. Everyone had to re register and found it was very poor. Hence the exodus.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Cycling+ changed to something else. Everyone had to re register and found it was very poor. Hence the exodus.


Never had to deregister, but a lot of what had been posted was simply removed. More off-road than on-road when the two were merged.


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m 8 years. Must have been here slightly earlier. Where is the time going!





Couldn’t believe I’ve been on here for ten years💀💀💀☠️


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm back, I've bimbled, 52 miles this morning, I did a regular route to Hatton with a couple of diversions due to road closures, its a route I used regularly just after I retired. I came across a closed road just outside Lowsenford on the way out, it looked passable so I decided to walk through, half a dozen steps in I was in ankle deep mud, lovely stuff, beautiful colour and gloopy, I rode round the corner up the hill and stopped for ten minutes to clean it off my shoes with grass and poked out from under the mudguards with a stick, then rode through the middle of every puddle and flooded road section all the way to the cafe to clean things up a bit, on the way back I changed my route to avoid it. It was a nice ride, sunny cool with a blustery breeze to slow things down a bit, but great fun crossing Coventry at the end of the ride with the breeze behind me. So I enjoyed that, thats two good solid rides in this week totaling 107 miles.







Chapeau .

Is Hatton on the canal . I seem to remember it had a flight of locks if I’ve got the correct place Mrs p could manage single locks she hated staircase and flights of locks Probably got the wrong place all together.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just read the results of a blind test on tonics.
> I know they can say anything and in the end its personal taste but......
> Fever Tree was 5th
> Schweppes was 1st.


For us, as I expect for most people, Schweppes was our standard before we were introduced to Fever Tree. Occasionally we are in a pub that only does Schweppes and we have to make do, but definitely for us Fever Tree is way nicer.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Not in our house, more like 50/50


50:50 here too 
Here’s what we’ve got in the cupboard just now, from Carrbridge, Edinburgh, Ullapool, Caithness, and Harris of course.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Chapeau .
> 
> Is Hatton on the canal . I seem to remember it had a flight of locks if I’ve got the correct place Mrs p could manage single locks she hated staircase and flights of locks Probably got the wrong place all together.



Yes, I was at Hatton Locks, the cafe is by the top lock, when I first retired a gang of us Coventry Road Club members and ex members used to meet there on a Thursday, we used to take over, it wasn't unusual for there to be 10-15 of us in there.


----------



## screenman (20 Aug 2020)

Currently sitting in my very private suntrap area of the garden drinking Efes, it is very hot with a nice blue sky, can it get any better.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2020)

For some strange reason this song has been rattling round my head all afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> For some strange reason this song has been rattling round my head all afternoon.



I’ve got one sitting beside me.


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Same here during the great exodus from another place.



Similar to me, I moved over when bike radar changed forum style .😀


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> For some strange reason this song has been rattling round my head all afternoon.



And just how am I supposed to sleep with that in my head


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2020)

I managed to mow the lawns........wasn't sure I would have the energy but they are done.
Rain due in 0800 tomorrow so good timing really.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Aug 2020)

Just back from a very enjoyable jaunt to Weymouth. As we walked from the Station to the Quay we couldn't help noticing how busy it was, both on the Beach and the town in general.
After a pint of Exmoor Gold in the George we headed over the Bridge for lunch in the Secret Garden.
Popped in to the Doghouse Micro Brewery for a pint of Legless Jester before ambling back to the Station for the train back to Poole.


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, I was at Hatton Locks, the cafe is by the top lock, when I first retired a gang of us Coventry Road Club members and ex members used to meet there on a Thursday, we used to take over, it wasn't unusual for there to be 10-15 of us in there.



Cheers. Was going to get a ride in today but the lawns beckoned..Had become a bit long.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Aug 2020)

Pretty windy here and since rain is expected I had a long lie this morning. Only one early ferry cancelled to Craignure but I am not travelling until tomorrow anyway.
Rain visible to the south and east across Loch Etive but actually sunny here so after a bit of procrastination got the Brompton out for the first serious run for some time. Of dear. I always found the standard saddle to be pretty comfortable and never wear padding either but after 5 miles it was decidedly painful in that area mainly due to lack of use due to the trike. The wind was mainly side on and not a problem with bright sunshine. Back to base and putting the trike away and heard a pattering noise behind me. Pouring rain so I missed it all and a nice run in the sunshine despite the painful backside.
DIL who was in Oban reports crowds lining the streets and all the Calmac boats sounding their horns as the cortege for Willie Howe a well liked Calmac employee and from an old Oban family passed to the cemetery.


----------



## dickyknees (20 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Not in our house, more like 50/50


50/50 for me as well with Schweppes.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Cheers. Was going to get a ride in today but the lawns beckoned..Had become a bit long.



Ours are too wet to do.


----------



## GM (20 Aug 2020)

Not long back from a 30+ miles on the Brompton. Got an email at 4pm to tell the item I was waiting for is ready for collection. So a spin down to Fulham to pick it up before they close, then arranged to meet our daughter in Hackney on the way back. She's a good girl treated me to a Magnum....


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Aug 2020)

Night night everyone. It’s looking a little windy for cycling for the next couple of days .i feel a turbo session coming on for tomorrow 😂😂😀😀😀


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2020)

Good middle of the night!!!! It's blowing a gale outside. We are supposed to be walking with friends later this morning. No one has mentioned the weather


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2020)

Morning........it's  and 🌬 here. Trying to summon up a bit of enthusiasm to have a little jog in it. Suppose you can only get so wet!


----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2020)

Morning all, another windy night outside here, we bought 30 new solar lights to go on the fence posts up the driveway, as yet I have not a clue on how I am going to put them up but for sure sawdust will be created in the process.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2020)

4 mile jog done. I set out too fast and got slower! 

Quite wet but it doesn't bother me the same jogging in it as it does cycling.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Looking out of the window I can see the tree tops bending in the wind. Had an early night and slept well after yesterday's enjoyable trip to Weymouth.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2020)

I have risen!

Windier than the interior of my y fronts after a night on the curry and Watneys.


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks, a tad breezy here.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 4 mile jog done. I set out too fast and got slower!
> 
> Quite wet but it doesn't bother me the same jogging in it as it does cycling.


What outer clothing do you wear in this weather Mo.
I have a golf suit which is good and comfy. Plus a wide brimmed had.
God for walking but not for jogging though.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2020)

Good morning. It's wetter and windier than a wet windy thingy. Lots more to come as well today.

Stay safe peeps..

And stay well away from @Drago's y fronts


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2020)

Well the weather men got it right. Heavy rain and wind when I got up but it has improved in the last hour.
I think I am being dragged to M&S shortly.
Glad I got the garden done yesterday.
I feel a chill day coming on.......I am part way through a good John Grisham book so will finish that.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Last night was, without doubt, the windiest night we've ever had in the caravan! Constant high wind, with gusts up to around 50+ mph, and rain that sounded like someone was pressure washing the front of the van. Rock and roll. 
Glad I wasn't towing in that, yesterday!
Managed to get a few hours sleep though. 

Oh.........Yay, it's Fish Friday!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What outer clothing do you wear in this weather Mo.
> I have a golf suit which is good and comfy. Plus a wide brimmed had.
> God for walking but not for jogging though.


I've got a very lightweight Gore Shakedry jacket, but to be honest when it's warm enough I would rather just get wet than sweat under a jacket.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2020)

Well, well I went back to sleep for two hours. This is a good thing.

Blowing a gale and looking distinctly wettish outside. I shall prepar for our walk - picnic, coffee, pack rucksack - though expect walking to be cancelled as our friends are not keen on adverse conditions. The WhatsApp group will probably start pinging in an hour or so.

Not sure what to do if there's no walking

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2020)

I found out what I was doing wrong with Linux. Nothing as it turned out accept the disc was for 64 bit and my laptop is 32 bit, so I have bought another disc.  hopefully this one will be better.👍

I will have a bash at it today as the weather is so rubbish.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Aug 2020)

Morning all, bright and breezy again here, a nice day for a walk I think.


----------



## Paulus (21 Aug 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. 
Very windy here as it seems to be over most of the country. 
No bike riding today .
I shall be able to cut the grass though as it will be dry.
I was going to make omelettes this morning for breakfast, but the 4th egg I cracked into the bowl was rotten so that ended that idea. I haven't had a rotten egg for many many years, this one came from a friends chickens. All the others were fine.
Cereal for breakfast instead.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got a very lightweight Gore Shakedry jacket, but to be honest when it's warm enough I would rather just get wet than sweat under a jacket.



A lass after my own heart Mo. As long as it's not chilly then just a singlet and shorts if it's raining. My skin's waterproof and wearing more gear will just mean carrying more stuff that will eventually get sodden either from the inside or outside.
Goretex relies on the sweat vapour evaporating through the membrane and off the outer layer. Once the outer surface gets saturated it stops being effective.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2020)

Well peeps. It's getting wetter and windier by the minute here.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Aug 2020)

On the subject of wet weather gear, last year I bought my first Gabba jacket and it was a revelation, I couldn’t believe how good it was at keeping me dry and shielded from wind chill but not overheating on the climbs. I now have two long sleeved Castelli Gabbas, for me these work well below 10 degrees. For below 14 degrees I have a couple of short sleeved versions from Stolen Goat, these don’t provide the full Gabba effect but at that temperature I find them a good compromise between protection and breathability.


----------



## dickyknees (21 Aug 2020)

Good morning. 
The wind has been gale force yesterday and forecast to be here all day. Certainly wouldn’t like to be on the Holyhead to Dublin ferries today.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Aug 2020)




----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 4 mile jog done. I set out too fast and got slower!
> 
> Quite wet but it doesn't bother me the same jogging in it as it does cycling.




Unfortunately that’s just like the ageing process 🥵🥵🥵 

I. Was the same when I used to go for a run rain never bothered me


----------



## GM (21 Aug 2020)

Morning all...Nice day for a kite!

More painting today and I've got to have a look at my neighbour's dripping tap, hopefully a simple job! 🌈


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Windier than the interior of my y fronts after a night on the curry and Watneys.


 


Ugh Reading this just as I was eating my Weetabix😫😫😫


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A lass after my own heart Mo. As long as it's not chilly then just a singlet and shorts if it's raining. My skin's waterproof and wearing more gear will just mean carrying more stuff that will eventually get sodden either from the inside or outside.
> Goretex relies on the sweat vapour evaporating through the membrane and off the outer layer. Once the outer surface gets saturated it stops being effective.




You’re comment about skin being waterproof reminded about an old cycling buddy he used to say the same thing We would all be caped up but not Bob

When I retired I was given a Blacks £ 100 voucher Back then I did a lot of hill walking.I used the voucher to buy a Gortex jacket I found I sweated as much as I did in my cheaper Reggata jacket I do wonder about the claims made about so called breathable garments.


----------



## monkers (21 Aug 2020)

Good morning all. It's pretty breezy here, and a little grey. Second cup of Yorkyshire on the table. 

A few nights ago, Danni was playfully rubbing my nose in it with her porn bike, fancy pants paint job, slick ultegra, hydraulic discs with finned calipers, puncture-resistant tyres, tubeless of course - not 'those ridiculous 23mm lightweight kevlar-free folding thingies' that I've put on my Trek Emonda.

Last night Danni and I went out for a bimble. I have no mirors on my bike and Danni easily matches my pace these days especially on her new bike, so I don't look behind for her so often. On one stretch of road my phone began to ring - it was Danni, 'puncture' she cried. I went back. Slime everywhere.

Danni decided the best course of action was to stand back and look helpless. Sure enough there's a very small gash in the tyre. Cleary the slime had found it but provided no healing. Between us, no tools or spares, all left at home following post holiday bike cleaning. We looked at each - 'classic' we both thought surveying the scene and situation.

Within another couple of minutes new acquaintance Annette arrived donating a tube. After I had the wheel out and tyre off, another woman, another new acquaintance stopped to help, she had tyre levers and a CO2 pump. Bike was soon fixed and we were on our way. Both women refused our money for their contributions.

This morning then I have a clean up job to do, her bike, my now stained black shoes, cycling tights etc. I've been detailed to order new inner tubes as Danni has decided to abandon slime tyre technology.

However, I have to say it was worth it. The puncture is now as nothing, and we have two new cycling friends that we are arranging ride outs with.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What outer clothing do you wear in this weather Mo.
> I have a golf suit which is good and comfy. Plus a wide brimmed had.
> God for walking but not for jogging though.


You jog with the devil?


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning all. It's pretty breezy here, and a little grey. Second cup of Yorkyshire on the table.
> 
> A few nights ago, Danni was playfully rubbing my nose in it with her porn bike, fancy pants paint job, slick ultegra, hydraulic discs with finned calipers, puncture-resistant tyres, tubeless of course - not 'those ridiculous 23mm lightweight kevlar-free folding thingies' that I've put on my Trek Emonda.
> 
> ...


Don't go blaming me, I'd nowt to do with it!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning all. It's pretty breezy here, and a little grey. Second cup of Yorkyshire on the table.
> 
> A few nights ago, Danni was playfully rubbing my nose in it with her porn bike, fancy pants paint job, slick ultegra, hydraulic discs with finned calipers, puncture-resistant tyres, tubeless of course - not 'those ridiculous 23mm lightweight kevlar-free folding thingies' that I've put on my Trek Emonda.
> 
> ...


That's a lovely uplifting account. All's well that ends well


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You jog with the devil?


Ha.....I did notice that.......of course I did but I thought forget it, that nice Classic chap will pick up on it


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Good morning.
> The wind has been gale force yesterday and forecast to be here all day. Certainly wouldn’t like to be on the Holyhead to Dublin ferries today.
> View attachment 542822


Stena vessels possibly, Irish Ferries, you'd need a weak stomach given their size.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Last night was, without doubt, the windiest night we've ever had in the caravan! Constant high wind, with gusts up to around 50+ mph, and rain that sounded like someone was pressure washing the front of the van. Rock and roll.
> Glad I wasn't towing in that, yesterday!
> ...


We used to enjoy being nice and warm in bed in the static while the rain lashed down.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ha.....I did notice that.......of course I did but I thought forget it, that nice Classic chap will pick up on it


Friends in high places.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> You’re comment about skin being waterproof reminded about an old cycling buddy he used to say the same thing We would all be caped up but not Bob
> 
> When I retired I was given a Blacks £ 100 voucher Back then I did a lot of hill walking.I used the voucher to buy a Gortex jacket I found I sweated as much as I did in my cheaper Reggata jacket I do wonder about the claims made about so called breathable garments.


I am with Tenkay on that.
I do buy good quality waterproofs but for golf and walking that is imo better than the alternative. When I used to run it was shorts and singlet.....long sleeved base layer if cold**
**when I say cold that's probably cool to you.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Stena vessels possibly, Irish Ferries, you'd need a weak stomach given their size.


In force 10!!!! No thank you


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> In force 10!!!! No thank you


Onboard MV Epsilon in Storm Imogen

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-QLWBtx8XbE


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2020)

Our M&S trip didn't happen as MrsD wasn't up to it.
So....
A quick Aldi dash for me.... quite painless.
Picked up a G I crusty loaf at Waterfields.
Got cheese. Got ham. Got fresh bread. Got wine.
Plenty of recorded progs on TV AND my John Grisham book. Life is good


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Aug 2020)

Binned planned long low level walk with Lovely Wife as we have torrential rain here at the moment.


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am with Tenkay on that.
> I do buy good quality waterproofs but for golf and walking that is imo better than the alternative. When I used to run it was shorts and singlet.....long sleeved base layer if cold**
> **when I say cold that's probably cool to you.



Must admit that as I have got older/ancient I do feel the cold more.My current waterproof for cycling is one I bought from Halfords Yes it gets wet on the inside from perspiration but it is warm


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2020)

A horrible day here weather wise. Fish and chips for us today.

Mr WD has just harvested a few potatoes from the garden to use for chips. Potatoes from the ground grow much better than potatoes done in pots.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> A horrible day here weather wise. Fish and chips for us today.
> 
> Mr WD has just harvested a few potatoes from the garden to use for chips. Potatoes from the ground grow much better than potatoes done in pots.


Where do you grow your fish ?
We will be on fresh crusty bread, cheese and celery.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where do you grow your fish ?
> We will be on fresh crusty bread, cheese and celery.




We have a big big pond. but it doesnt have any sea fish in it of course.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Aug 2020)

Forecast for here terrible with gales and rain. Set off for the MV Coruisk 0900 ferry home but got to the terminal as they were loading the 0800 Isle of Mull so got straight on. Calm crossing with no rain despite the forecast. Mask compliance was 99.9% among the foot passengers with mainly delivery drivers and a surprising number of tourists.
Followed the Coop lorry up the road who was baulked by a dozy tourist in front who did not pull over to let anything past. I was an hour earlier than expected so not in a rush and had what in CB jargon was the rocking chair and held back just enough and followed the brake lights of the lorry which is a relaxing way on these roads.
Got home and discovered the disadvantage of other people doing your shopping. They bought an approximation of the list I gave and missed out some things such as milk. I forgot to put tomatoes on but would have noticed if doing it myself.
Must be something nasty happening. A police car has just left the office with lights and siren going. Not common here.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2020)

We’ve just had really torrential rain. It’s so unpredictable I’m not sure I fancy risking a walk. 

Re the tubeless tyres, I have resisted as it sounds so much of a faff if it doesn’t seal. It’s been 3 years since my last visit anyway so I will take my chances with tubes and my trusty Rubino Pros or Schwalbe Ones.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> We’ve just had really torrential rain. It’s so unpredictable I’m not sure I fancy risking a walk.
> 
> Re the tubeless tyres, I have resisted as it sounds so much of a faff if it doesn’t seal. It’s been 3 years since my last visit anyway so I will take my chances with tubes and my trusty Rubino Pros or Schwalbe Ones.


Shush. Very dangerous to say things like that.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2020)

The Fish and Chips at Ye Olde Kings Head was excellent and only £7.25.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> You’re comment about skin being waterproof reminded about an old cycling buddy he used to say the same thing We would all be caped up but not Bob
> 
> When I retired I was given a Blacks £ 100 voucher Back then I did a lot of hill walking.I used the voucher to buy a Gortex jacket I found I sweated as much as I did in my cheaper Reggata jacket I do wonder about the claims made about so called breathable garments.


Breathability has come on in leaps and bounds since the early versions of Goretex. I have a full strength Rab hill walking jacket in Event which is superb and also a lighter Rohan jacket which has astounded me by how light, waterproof and breathable it is. I was out for a 9 mile walk in out this morning, about 15 degrees, very wet at times, stayed completely dry and the only times I got sweaty were when the sun was out between the showers.


----------



## gavroche (21 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 542852
> 
> 
> The Fish and Chips at Ye Olde Kings Head was excellent and only £7.25.


I can't stand mushy peas, and it takes me two days to digest fried fish like that, so, not for me.
By the way, we are just back from Cemaes Bay and had a very good time. We were lucky with the weather because it is changing for the worst now.
Our hotel was a stone throw from a lovely beach and it could have been Cornwall or Brittany. Very pretty area. 
The kids loved it all although all the main attractions are in the south of the island but only 30 minutes away really.
Off to Lidl to restock on shopping now.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Onboard MV Epsilon in Storm Imogen
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-QLWBtx8XbE




Oldest son, decided he wanted to "go to sea". At 18, after A levels, off he went, first voyage as a Deck Officer Cadet, on a BP Tanker, ship had to put into Gibraltar for repairs to deck equipment, after crossing Bay of Biscay in a storm.

It did not put him off, somewhere in North Sea at moment, on an Offshore Support Vessel.

I don't know where he got those genes from, ferry Dover/Calais is quite enough for me.


----------



## dickyknees (21 Aug 2020)

Sunny Porthdafarch today for Dave7
Couldn't get to Trearddur Bay, packed out with 4x4s.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Breathability has come on in leaps and bounds since the early versions of Goretex. I have a full strength Rab hill walking jacket in Event which is superb and also a lighter Rohan jacket which has astounded me by how light, waterproof and breathable it is. I was out for a 9 mile walk in out this morning, about 15 degrees, very wet at times, stayed completely dry and the only times I got sweaty were when the sun was out between the showers.


,

Completely agree. I have an OMM "Kamleika" lightweight jacket that usually lives in my backpack. Together with a Ground Effect lightweight long sleeved merino base layer they cover almost all eventualities. Merino is an outstanding material, keeps you warm even when wet, can be worn for extended periods without ponging and is soft and comfortable.
If the house was on fire and I could only grab one thing it would be my merino top... Or perhaps my Brommie. hmmm, now that's got me thinking...


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2020)

...and it’s pouring again. Don’t think I fancy chancing a walk and it’s way too humid for waterproofs.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Breathability has come on in leaps and bounds since the early versions of Goretex. I have a full strength Rab hill walking jacket in Event which is superb and also a lighter Rohan jacket which has astounded me by how light, waterproof and breathable it is. I was out for a 9 mile walk in out this morning, about 15 degrees, very wet at times, stayed completely dry and the only times I got sweaty were when the sun was out between the showers.



I've got a Rohan cycling jacket, great bit of kit and the same colour as my Orange Brommie 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've got a Rohan cycling jacket, great bit of kit and the same colour as my Orange Brommie 😁


I’ve got way too many jackets! Jackets and running shoes........must have 20 of each!


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve got way too many jackets! Jackets and running shoes........must have 20 of each!



Unfortunately there's a Rohan shop in Wimborne, I've got far too much of their kit. 😁
Mrs Tenkay said if the shop is running low on stock then they could just get in touch with me instead of the warehouse 😯


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Aug 2020)

The Rohan shop in Dunster near my parents’ house in Minehead always did well out of our visits.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Oldest son, decided he wanted to "go to sea". At 18, after A levels, off he went, first voyage as a Deck Officer Cadet, on a BP Tanker, ship had to put into Gibraltar for repairs to deck equipment, after crossing Bay of Biscay in a storm.
> 
> It did not put him off, somewhere in North Sea at moment, on an Offshore Support Vessel.
> 
> I don't know where he got those genes from, ferry Dover/Calais is quite enough for me.


Mrs F’s neice was the same, no family connection or previous interest in the sea whatsoever, she left school and out of the blue announced that she’d signed up for the Royal Navy. That was about 15 years ago, she’s had a terrific time with them.


----------



## Paulus (21 Aug 2020)

After the early rain, I eventually got the grass cut. A very windy afternoon here as most places.
I did venture out on the bike briefly to the local shops for a few bits. So that more or less is my day in a nutshell. Not very industrious today.


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2020)

With you on that one

Also D12 cable’s that disappear through the frame Disk brakes 

I suppose each item has it place depending on the type riding or terrain covered 
I am more than satisfied with my current set up


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 542852
> 
> 
> The Fish and Chips at Ye Olde Kings Head was excellent and only £7.25.


 

I thought the price looked a bit excessive until I saw the photograph


Wow😀😀😀😀


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2020)

Don't you just love it when you get a CD to download and there are absolutely no instructions with it.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't you just love it when you get a CD to download and there are absolutely *no instructions* with it.



Being a man, I never read instructions, well.... not until it has all gone horribly wrong


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Being a man, I never read instructions, well.... not until it has all gone horribly wrong




Which it always does, then you walk away and plead ignorance.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2020)

It is doing something so that's better than nothing I suppose


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Which it always does, then you walk away and plead ignorance.



Actually, to be totally accurate, and, honest... if/when it all goes horribly wrong, I normally have a good swear, at which point: 

Mrs @BoldonLad:

- first makes some pointless remark, like "have you read the instructions"

- then, she reads the instructions, and calms my fevered brow

- I then do as I am instructed.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2020)

My god Higgins. I think I have lift off.


----------



## 12boy (21 Aug 2020)

There is a big fire in the Big Horn mountains 150 miles north. Air is dense with smoke from that fire and perhaps the ones in Colorado to the south. Like a fool went for my 20 yesterday but my eyes were stinging a bit. Won't do anything outside today that involves deep breathing, but there is some bike stuff to do, harvesting in the garden, the last touches on my sheep wagon and some inside stuff that then won't have to be done tomorrow when the air is supposed to be better. Knock on wood, our mountain and the one next door to it have been spared. Course, I could always go smoke some Goatheads.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It is doing something so that's better than nothing I suppose


Not always!


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Being a man, I never read instructions, well.... not until it has all gone horribly wrong



I think of them as the manufacturers opinion 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2020)

So I've had a quick skim through here.......you seem to have been well behaved today. As a reward I'll allow you all one treat tonight; beer, G&T, chocolate just don't over do it.....

Our walk started out very wet and windy but the decision was made. Full route. No short cuts. M/WTFU. We were rewarded, rain disappeared, wind dropped and the odd bit of sun. An excellent route.

Tubeless? @monkers tell Danni to persevere. If tyre was gashed nothing will work tubed or tubeless. I've ridden tubeless for 18 months with no problems.

Di2? Nope. This week has taught me it's a no! A friend lost all power last Saturday, problem solved today with a new battery, junction box and software up date. £60 labour with battery and junction box under warranty. 7 days without a bike. 

Me last week. Popped in the LBS. "Change is a bit sloppy, can you have a look?"

"Mmmmm. Give us a minute"

"Think you need a new cable Paul. Can you hang on for 20 minutes? Want a coffee?"

"Cheers. What's the damage?"

"Call it a tenner. OK?"


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So I've had a quick skim through here.......you seem to have been well behaved today. As a reward I'll allow you all one treat tonight; beer, G&T, chocolate just don't over do it.....
> 
> Our walk started out very wet and windy but the decision was made. Full route. No short cuts. M/WTFU. We were rewarded, rain disappeared, wind dropped and the odd bit of sun. An excellent route.
> 
> ...


A tenner for a cable!
What material(s) is it made from?


Reply moved outside the quoted post in edit.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2020)

£10, fitted, gears indexed, all nicely tuned up and coffee.

Bargain.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2020)

Think we might have a day out at Tintagel and Boscastle tomorrow.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

The wind has died down and it's looking calm out there. 
Went for a walk yesterday evening and made a mental note to take my secateurs with me next time. There's been a growth spurt after all the recent rain and that's meant that errant brambles are hanging at head height in some locations along various paths.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️


----------



## screenman (22 Aug 2020)

Morning all, I have been talked into a bike ride this morning and it is going to be very slow in one direction that is for sure.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees.
Rain forecast all day here. None at the moment but it is looking ominous.
Got up for a pee at 05.40 and decided to stay up. TBH the bed was calling loudly but S.O.T.S with a coffee is a bit of a ritual on Saturday morning.
A few 'bitty' things to do. The garage floor was repainted and ready to go. So, all my bike and golf junk is in the hall way. I am sure that if MrsD was feeling better I would have had serious earache by now but I mustn't push it.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2020)

Good morning. We had quite a lot of rain last night and guess what? It's still raining. 

It's rather windy here as well. Oh well. Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2020)

Good morning people, bright and breezy this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2020)

Morning. Short, breezy bimble done. I will enjoy my breakfast now.


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Aug 2020)

Morning all, bright and breezy here too.

Yesterday I saw a couple of swifts, so they haven’t completely left these parts just yet. The raspberries have mostly been and gone, and I noticed quite a few brambles black and not far off picking. Russet colours appearing in a number of places now.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, bright and breezy here too.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a couple of swifts, so they haven’t completely left these parts just yet. The raspberries have mostly been and gone, and I noticed quite a few brambles black and not far off picking. Russet colours appearing in a number of places now.


After all the humid weather we have been having, I am actually looking forward to some fresher days with an autumnal nip in the air first thing.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Lot calmer last night. No real wind or rain.
Went to bed at 10.30 and woke up at 7, having slept straight through.
Off to Tintagel & Boscastle this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2020)

Good morning. A sort of grey, damp, breezy, splashes of sun morning - make of that what you will.

Declined the offer of a ride today as I was nackered last night and didn't want to commit to getting out of bed. Why does 8.5 miles walking wear me out but 85 on a bike?? Weird. I know it's different muscles but all the same.

I will ride gently tomorrow and then two rest days before the BIG one on Wednesday.

I shall do stuff today. First is breakfast and then off to collect hops. I will probably clean the car. It's horrid right now which makes me unhappy. 😢 My wife says I'm sad, she's right 😄

Lots of other bits to tackle.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2020)

Well it is now hissing down! 

Second  is finished and time for porridge. Reading the paper I see Birmingham is potentially next for lockdown. I can't help but wonder if we have now reached the point whereby we just have to get on with life? I mentioned this yesterday while walking but got no response. So I guess I shouldn't think or say it.

Anyway this is NOT** the place for debate, just an old fart thinking out loud. Easy when you're retired.

** whoops just added that word to get the meaning right.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Aug 2020)

Morning all, we has  and there a nice loaf cooking in the machine as I type


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well it is now hissing down!
> 
> Second  is finished and time for porridge. Reading the paper I see Birmingham is potentially next for lockdown. I can't help but wonder if we have now reached the point whereby we just have to get on with life? I mentioned this yesterday while walking but got no response. So I guess I shouldn't think or say it.
> 
> ...



I've heard a few people saying lets just get on with life, I think a lot of people are fed up with all the faffing about.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I've heard a few people saying lets just get on with life, I think a lot of people are fed up with all the faffing about.


I disagree with you
And
I disagree with Paul.

I don't really but thought I would start a debate 
We need some conflicting stats
Calling Classic
Calling Classic


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2020)

Its hissing down here.
I was up at 05 40.
Just had my toast with jam and think I will join MrsD who, sensibly, is still in bed.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I disagree with you
> And
> I disagree with Paul.
> 
> ...




I just read that Covid19 may well be something that we will have to live with. According to one member of the sage group, covid might not go away ever and we might have to have vaccinations at regular intervals just like having flu jabs.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I can't help but wonder if we have now reached the point whereby we just have to get on with life?


I've thought that since March.
Some people are so scared of dying that they are frightened to live.
I reckon that, when all of this is over, there will be a lot of people who will still be frightened to leave their home and will wear full PPE if they do venture out.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its hissing down here.
> I was up at 05 40.
> Just had my toast with jam and think I will join MrsD who, sensibly, is still in bed.



It is wet and dark here. The bracken is starting to go brown and drop already.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just read that Covid19 may well be something that we will have to live with.


Or die with......my glass is half empty


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Or die with......my glass is half empty




What a happy bunny you are.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just read that Covid19 may well be something that we will have to live with. According to one member of the sage group, covid might not go away ever and we might have to have vaccinations at regular intervals just like having flu jabs.


That, sadly, would not surprise me.
I was told yesterday that if my fatigue etc problems prove to be Covid related I may have to live with it.......its a real nasty virus isn't it.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It is wet and dark here. The bracken is starting to go brown and drop already.


My bracken dropped years ago


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My bracken dropped years ago


----------



## gavroche (22 Aug 2020)

Bonjour ! 
Grey and dull so far but may brighten up later in the day so possibility of a ride later if that is the case.
Mrs G came up with something that worries me a bit yesterday. She suggested that we sell one of the cars as she reckons we don't need two cars anymore. The trouble is that it is MY car that she wants me to sell. 
I happen to like that car and had it from the moment she was born and 5 years on, we still get on together very well. She never misses a beat and is always ready when I need her. On the other hand , her car was bought second hand and is only 6 months younger than mine. Also, my wife hates driving and would be quite happy just to use taxis to get into town when I use my car for going to school for example, which will be only two days a week anyway. I try to avoid the subject as much as I can but she is beginning to apply gentle pressure. I have no intention of letting Libellule go ( that's the name of my car) . Watch this space.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour !
> Grey and dull so far but may brighten up later in the day so possibility of a ride later if that is the case.
> Mrs G came up with something that worries me a bit yesterday. She suggested that we sell one of the cars as she reckons we don't need two cars anymore. The trouble is that it is MY car that she wants me to sell.
> I happen to like that car and had it from the moment she was born and 5 years on, we still get on together very well. She never misses a beat and is always ready when I need her. On the other hand , her car was bought second hand and is only 6 months younger than mine. Also, my wife hates driving and would be quite happy just to use taxis to get into town when I use my car for going to school for example, which will be only two days a week anyway. I try to avoid the subject as much as I can but she is beginning to apply gentle pressure. I have no intention of letting Libellule go ( that's the name of my car) . Watch this space.




So. When are you going to sell her then (the car not your wife).


----------



## numbnuts (22 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> What a happy bunny you are.


I feel like that as things ain't going right at the moment


----------



## pawl (22 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all, we has  and there a nice loaf cooking in the machine as I type


 

I’ve got a bun in the oven .Not really wrong sex😀😀😀😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> So. When are you going to sell her then (the car not your wife).


Maybe that’s where he’s going wrong!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2020)

I popped round to the supermarket for a few things. I spied the packs of mini Soreen bars for £1 so bought a couple. Must try and not eat them all today!


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2020)

Went for my " Secateur 10k" this morning, pausing to trim the thorny branches that were encroaching on the paths and trails as I ran. Got a bit engrossed and ended up running 11k.
Does this mean that I should change my forum username? 🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Went for my " Secateur 10k" this morning, pausing to trim the thorny branches that were encroaching on the paths and trails as I ran. Got a bit engrossed and ended up running 11k.
> Does this mean that I should change my forum username? 🤔


We have a trail here that’s the same. Supposed to be a core path which I think means the council should maintain it but it hasn’t been touched for a long time. The local club 10K normally gets held in July but obviously cancelled this year. They sometimes tidy it a bit for the race normally. I may resort to snipping bits too.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Aug 2020)

Rainy day and likely to stay that way all day. However since coming home again I have bread rising and soup on the go as well as the washing machine. Next is a kind of half soda bread/cake thing which with various additions for flavour is far too good and I eat it too quickly so have to make more and then wonder why my weight is rising. I use the remoska cooker for this latter effort which works out very well.


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2020)

Morning all, late to the party today. 
Still breezy here. One of my growing houses was blown over during the night, so that was my first job. It is a bit rotten in parts, some of the Lower struts had rusted badly at the bottom. So I replaced them and put a new cover on. It should last for a couple of years more. 
Curry is on the menu for tonight, I will cook it from scratch .
Out with the dog now, and I have still not had any breakfast yet.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I disagree with you
> And
> I disagree with Paul.
> 
> ...


Keep yer voice down at this time of day.

Wotsthawant


----------



## gavroche (22 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, late to the party today.
> Still breezy here. One of my growing houses was blown over during the night, so that was my first job. It is a bit rotten in parts, some of the Lower struts had rusted badly at the bottom. So I replaced them and put a new cover on. It should last for a couple of years more.
> Curry is on the menu for tonight, I will cook it from scratch .
> Out with the dog now, and I have still not had any breakfast yet.


I should forget breakfast and move on straight to lunch if I was you, by the time you get back.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My bracken dropped years ago


But did it snap off!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Aug 2020)

Fabulous ride this morning, mostly sunshine and a real freshness in the air, I love this time of year


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've thought that since March.
> Some people are so scared of dying that they are frightened to live.
> I reckon that, when all of this is over, there will be a lot of people who will still be frightened to leave their home and will wear full PPE if they do venture out.



My sentiments exactly. 

There is a difference between “being alive”, and, “living”.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2020)

Nice walk along the Coast Path at Tintagel then lunch at our favouritest pub ever!
The Blisland Inn.


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nice walk along the Coast Path at Tintagel then lunch at our favouritest pub ever!
> The Blisland Inn.
> 
> View attachment 543059
> ...


Looks like it has a good range of ales


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I popped round to the supermarket for a few things. I spied the packs of mini Soreen bars for £1 so bought a couple. Must try and not eat them all today!




I like Soreen.


----------



## GM (22 Aug 2020)

Good afternoon all... Just had a nice bacon, fried egg and homegrown tomato sandwich for lunch 

Thanks kev for the reminder about taking the secateur's out, that's what I've been meaning to do for the last couple of weeks. The path I take the dog for a walk on is overgrown with brambles dangling at head height, ouch!


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I like Soreen.


On it's own, or with some butter?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2020)

GM said:


> Good afternoon all... Just had a nice bacon, fried egg and homegrown tomato sandwich for lunch
> 
> Thanks kev for the reminder about taking the secateur's out, that's what I've been meaning to do for the last couple of weeks. The path I take the dog for a walk on is overgrown with brambles dangling at head height, ouch!


Being on an estate (even though we have a small country park at the back) 75% of our walks are on pavements. Some are so over grown it forces you to walk on the road. Yet they are out mowing the grass on the park every 2 weeks


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> On it's own, or with some butter?


Butter !!!! Sticks to your teeth without


----------



## GM (22 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Being on an estate (even though we have a small country park at the back) 75% of our walks are on pavements. Some are so over grown it forces you to walk on the road. *Yet they are out mowing the grass on the park every 2 weeks *



I think it's a case of 'sorry gov, it's not my job'


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> On it's own, or with some butter?




Got to have butter of course


----------



## 12boy (22 Aug 2020)

When I was in college my girlfriend and I would study hard for a while at night and then reward ourselves with a Coke or a candy bar or some other treat. We thought of this as being nice to ourselves. Reading Mo's mention of the mini Soreens made me recollect the practice of being nice to oneself and I think I need to do that more often....doesn't have to be a toothsome snack, but almost any deliberate act that has no practical purpose other than personal enjoyment. I tend to do things because I should, but in these grim times, perhaps more could be with the idea l want to. Many might be the same things with a different attitude.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2020)

A Courgette question for you.
One of our neighbours gave us a home grown one.......must be a foot long.
What do we do with it (no rude answers if possible....... rude answers if not).
Neither of us fancy eating it and its certainly too big for one meal.


----------



## plustwos (22 Aug 2020)

Were it proper ale, t'would be served in leathern pots.
Ken


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A Courgette question for you.
> One of our neighbours gave us a home grown one.......must be a foot long.
> What do we do with it (no rude answers if possible....... rude answers if not).
> Neither of us fancy eating it and its certainly too big for one meal.
> View attachment 543073


Freeze it, then you'll have something to hand for unexpected visitors.


----------



## plustwos (22 Aug 2020)

Apolkogies, lost the quote from Dirk.

Ken


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Freeze it, then you'll have something to hand for unexpected visitors.


I don't have enough people that I don't like


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A Courgette question for you.
> One of our neighbours gave us a home grown one.......must be a foot long.
> What do we do with it (no rude answers if possible....... rude answers if not).
> Neither of us fancy eating it and its certainly too big for one meal.
> View attachment 543073


You could slice it up, eat some now and freeze the rest


----------



## plustwos (22 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A Courgette question for you.
> One of our neighbours gave us a home grown one.......must be a foot long.
> What do we do with it (no rude answers if possible....... rude answers if not).
> Neither of us fancy eating it and its certainly too big for one meal.



Cut lengthwise or cross section one inch discs, remove seeds, fill with bolognese or similar, top with cheese, bake in oven, add boiled salad potatoes and a bottle of red. Lucky you, the slugs eat our plants in the wet spring.

Ken


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2020)

I found this one the other day lurking under the leaves


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2020)

I have a suggestion. Just throw it in the bin. The end.


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a suggestion. Just throw it in the bin. The end.


What


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> When I was in college my girlfriend and I would study hard for a while at night and then reward ourselves with a Coke or a candy bar or some other treat. We thought of this as being nice to ourselves. Reading Mo's mention of the mini Soreens made me recollect *the practice of being nice to oneself and I think I need to do that more often*....doesn't have to be a toothsome snack, but almost any deliberate act that has no practical purpose other than personal enjoyment. I tend to do things because I should, but in these grim times, perhaps more could be with the idea l want to. Many might be the same things with a different attitude.



It has always been my practice, when shopping for food, or, just window shopping in town, to have "a little treat".

Indeed, I have a little saying, to irritate Mrs @BoldonLad with, ie "there is a difference between 'need' and 'want'" 

Covid, here in UK, has temporarily put a stop browsing the supermarket shelves, or, trips to town, or, spontaneous stopping off at a pub for a sandwich and a pint.

For me, it has been the worst aspect of "lockdown" and Covid restrictions.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A Courgette question for you.
> One of our neighbours gave us a home grown one.......must be a foot long.
> What do we do with it (no rude answers if possible....... rude answers if not).
> Neither of us fancy eating it and its certainly too big for one meal.
> View attachment 543073



Could you stuff it with mince and onion, and bake it in the oven, similar to stuffed marrow?

Just a guess, never tried it, with a courgette.


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Could you stuff it with mince and onion, and bake it in the oven, similar to stuffed marrow?
> 
> Just a guess, never tried it, with a courgette.


That would work with an oversized courgette.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Looks like it has a good range of ales


It has!
It's a former CAMRA national pub of the year and I can see why.
https://www.theblislandinn.com/
Excellent ales from £3 a pint and superb food.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A Courgette question for you.
> One of our neighbours gave us a home grown one.......must be a foot long.
> What do we do with it (no rude answers if possible....... rude answers if not).
> Neither of us fancy eating it and its certainly too big for one meal.
> View attachment 543073


Poke it through your neighbour's letterbox, ring the door bell and shout - 'The Martians are coming!' *




*Noddy to Doddy.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2020)

Local walks are crazy busy at the weekends so I headed off into the quiet back roads and had a lovely, peaceful 8.5 miles. Just the very occasional vehicle and a couple of cyclists.


----------



## pawl (22 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I popped round to the supermarket for a few things. I spied the packs of mini Soreen bars for £1 so bought a couple. Must try and not eat them all today!




I put two in my cycling top pocket wrapped in cling film as they can get a bit sticky.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I've heard a few people saying lets just get on with life, I think a lot of people are fed up with all the faffing about.


I don't mind faffing and doing everything I'm asked and probably more. Just think this is here to stay


Dave7 said:


> A Courgette question for you.
> One of our neighbours gave us a home grown one.......must be a foot long.
> What do we do with it (no rude answers if possible....... rude answers if not).
> Neither of us fancy eating it and its certainly too big for one meal.
> View attachment 543073


I've got two very good, very simple recipes; one for courgette and tomato chutney and the other for spicy courgette and tomato chutney. I realise you may have to buy tomatoes.

I make both every year around this time. 12 jars of each, lasts all year.

Do you want links?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2020)

Well I've cleaned the car, outside, and found loads of tar spots on it. These are now gone but did take a while.

Foolishly I've agreed to start decorating the front room. Tomorrow I have to make sure I have everything needed for this, empty the walls etc. and prepare a schedule.

Mrs P: "You mean a list."
Me: "No, a schedule "
Mrs P: "What's the difference?
Me: " A schedule is the order in which I need to do things.
Mrs P: "You mean a list."

Tomorrow I'm going to make a list.......


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2020)

Have to laugh at all these people being interviewed on the news........absolutely desperate for a holiday as they haven’t had one for months! Poor things. I haven’t had one for years!


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've cleaned the car, outside, and found loads of tar spots on it. These are now gone but did take a while.
> 
> Foolishly I've agreed to start decorating the front room. Tomorrow I have to make sure I have everything needed for this, empty the walls etc. and prepare a schedule.
> 
> ...


First item on that list, an agenda!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> First item on that list, an agenda!


Now that I hadn't thought of.........

...... tomorrow I have to create an agenda.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Aug 2020)

I've done sod all today and have nothing planned for tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've done sod all today and have nothing planned for tomorrow


The same as thousands of others, why be different.


----------



## 12boy (22 Aug 2020)

Regarding the ubiquitous zucchini (What we call courgettes...I always thought courgettes were female little dogs beloved by your queen.) Here they are shredded and incorporated into cake like bread, like carrot cake or banana bread. Another solution is to cut them into coin shapes, dip in egg and then crust with Panko or whatever bread crumbs you like, and bake until a crunchy crust ensues. Very tasty...you can almost forget there's a zook in there.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've done sod all today and have nothing planned for tomorrow



How about a book, or an audio book?
I find I can lose myself for hours while reading. My current book weaves English folklore ( the Green Man etc) into a contemporary mix of detective and supernatural.
When Mrs Tenkay was away in Scotland and I was having trouble sleeping, I would play an audio book of Stephen Fry and be in the land of nod in minutes. 
Quite a few libraries allow you to borrow books in digital form as well as having audio books available.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> Regarding the ubiquitous zucchini (What we call courgettes...I always thought courgettes were female little dogs beloved by your queen.) Here they are shredded and incorporated into cake like bread, like carrot cake or banana bread. Another solution is to cut them into coin shapes, dip in egg and then crust with Panko or whatever bread crumbs you like, and bake until a crunchy crust ensues. Very tasty...you can almost forget there's a zook in there.



And I always thought that courgettes were lightly armed warships...


----------



## screenman (22 Aug 2020)

I had a 20 mile ride at midday, it was windy and supposedly gusting up to 40mph, it was brilliant. 12 mph out and up to 32 back.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2020)

Forecast 50 mph winds down here on Tuesday, so we've cut our stay short and will go back on Tuesday.
Don't really fancy towing back up the coast in those sort of conditions.


----------



## screenman (22 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Forecast 50 mph winds down here on Tuesday, so we've cut our stay short and will go back on Tuesday.
> Don't really fancy towing back up the coast in those sort of conditions.



Where is your sense of adventure.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2020)

Morning. Up early as usual.......I won't say up with the larks as I don't think they're up yet! 

I might have an early tootle again while it's quiet. I do enjoy an early Sunday when most sane people are still lying in their beds.


----------



## screenman (23 Aug 2020)

I want to go and wash the cars, but out of respect to the neighbours I will wait a couple of hours, I am sure they would not appreciate being woken by the sound of my jet washer


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks. We had lots of winds last night but all seems calm now.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2020)

Good morning people, bright sunny and calm this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

The wind has dropped a fair bit so I'm contemplating a bimble on the Brommie.

A fasting day today as I have a blood test tomorrow. This time they'll be taking an armful to run several different tests. 
This brings to mind an article that I read yesterday, an 80 year old American cyclist has been banned for doping and had all of her age category awards rescinded 😯

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🏊‍♂️


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Bit grey and damp here on Bodmin Moor, but forecast to brighten up later.
Off out for a walk this morning, then onwards for Sunday lunch at the Rising Sun.


----------



## GM (23 Aug 2020)

Morning all....Looking out the window it seems a pleasant day for a ride, big wheels or little wheels, decisions decisions!

Better get up and have breakfast first! 🌈


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2020)

I just read an article that made the terrible interest rates seem even more awful if that's possible.

If you have £50,000 in savings, at the current rate of 0.01%, after 1 year you will earn enough interest to buy a bar of chocolate costing the grand sum of £5.00. If you have £85,000 then you would earn £8.50.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Aug 2020)

Morning all, another bright start here


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2020)

I am back. A pleasant 39 miles through Comrie, St Fillans and a loop round Loch Earn which will mean absolutely nothing if you don't know the area. Lol. 

Looking forward to my breakfast now.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. A pleasant 39 miles through Comrie, St Fillans and a loop round Loch Earn which will mean absolutely nothing if you don't know the area. Lol.
> 
> Looking forward to my breakfast now.



Funny enough it’s the only bit of Scotland I do know well . Lovely area . 😀


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. A pleasant 39 miles through Comrie, St Fillans and a loop round Loch Earn which will mean absolutely nothing if you don't know the area. Lol.
> 
> Looking forward to my breakfast now.


I used to know it very well, did many an audax and tour in that area


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Aug 2020)

Morning all . What a lovely morning , the sun is shining, the wind has come round to being a westerly and dropped in to the 10 to 20 mph range . It’s a perfect day for dinghy racing at our club.

The only problem is mrs exlaser and I are on duty at the club running the race. Oh well we will have fun anyway .
Sod’s law will mean next week when we can race again will mean it’s a northerly and either 0 mph or 40mph oh and raining too 😂😂

Have a lovely day everyone. 😀


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. A pleasant 39 miles through Comrie, St Fillans and a loop round Loch Earn which will mean absolutely nothing if you don't know the area. Lol.
> 
> Looking forward to my breakfast now.


Often fancied cycling in that area again as I travelled those areas in my teens. Nowadays I am afraid it has become a through route with motorised vehicles travelling to a timetable. Comrie seems a useful starting point for a run with the Brompton but since there are no visible parking places I do not wish to wonder off into what may become a turning or reversing problem.


----------



## pawl (23 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Have to laugh at all these people being interviewed on the news........absolutely desperate for a holiday as they haven’t had one for months! Poor things. I haven’t had one for years!




Why leave these shores to catch the virus when you can get it free in the U.K. Gave up on continental holidays two years ago.Cant do with all the faffing around at airports WARNING Scotland will be on my list once the virus is sorted.

The way it’s going though I will probably have departed this mortal coil by then.☠️💀☠️😀😀😀


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2020)

Brightening up a bit out there now.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2020)

I have to go out later to Newtown. 😢


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> How about a book, or an audio book?
> I find I can lose myself for hours while reading. My current book weaves English folklore ( the Green Man etc) into a contemporary mix of detective and supernatural.
> When Mrs Tenkay was away in Scotland and I was having trouble sleeping, I would play an audio book of Stephen Fry and be in the land of nod in minutes.
> Quite a few libraries allow you to borrow books in digital form as well as having audio books available.


I will get MrsD to send him a recorded message.
She starts talking and I am asleep PDQ


----------



## gavroche (23 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. A pleasant 39 miles through Comrie, St Fillans and a loop round Loch Earn which will mean absolutely nothing if you don't know the area. Lol.
> 
> Looking forward to my breakfast now.


Last time I went to Scotland was in 1968. We went to a cinema in Edinburgh to watch " That will be the day" with David Essex, then slept in the car , a Mini, cos we couldn't afford a B&B then and finished off in Loch Lomond , camping and all that time it was raining, so we gave up after 2 days and spent the rest of the time in North Wales, at my girlfriend's uncle house in Conwy then. I remember we got lost in Glasgow and couldn't understand a word they were saying when I asked for directions.
I would love to go again one day as the scenery is outstanding.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just read an article that made the terrible interest rates seem even more awful if that's possible.
> 
> If you have £50,000 in savings, at the current rate of 0.01%, after 1 year you will earn enough interest to buy a bar of chocolate costing the grand sum of £5.00. If you have £85,000 then you would earn £8.50.


What if you don't like chocolate


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to go out later to Newtown. 😢


Do I remember correctly that Newtown WAS actually a new town back in the 60s/70s.
I seem to recall a guy I worked with moving there as they were offering council houses to attract people.


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just read an article that made the terrible interest rates seem even more awful if that's possible.
> 
> If you have £50,000 in savings, at the current rate of 0.01%, after 1 year you will earn enough interest to buy a bar of chocolate costing the grand sum of £5.00. If you have £85,000 then you would earn £8.50.


If you factor in the inflation rate of 1.75% at present, you won't be able to buy the choccie bar
You, we, are losing money on our savings.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2020)

We have Son and Granddaughter here this morning, Stepson will be up later.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What if you don't like chocolate



Other items are available


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do I remember correctly that Newtown WAS actually a new town back in the 60s/70s.
> I seem to recall a guy I worked with moving there as they were offering council houses to attract people.




1967 or thereabouts i believe but there were some buildings there already. A pub that dates back to the 1600's is one


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2020)

Late on parade...... so sorry 
Fell asleep on the couch, crawled into bed at midnight and slept till 08.30.
We both ate much better yesterday and are feeling stronger today........probably means earache for me .
Very overcast with rain on and off all day.
Strange but we have decided breakfast will be corn on the cob with butter and pepper


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Last time I went to Scotland was in 1968. We went to a cinema in Edinburgh to watch " That will be the day" with David Essex........


The film didn't come out until 1973.


----------



## gavroche (23 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> The film didn't come out until 1973.


It must have been another film then, but we definitively went to a cinema to get out of the rain. I get confused in my old age.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> Regarding the ubiquitous zucchini (What we call courgettes...I always thought courgettes were female little dogs beloved by your queen.) Here they are shredded and incorporated into cake like bread, like carrot cake or banana bread. Another solution is to *cut them into coin shapes, dip in egg and then crust with Panko or whatever bread crumbs you like, and bake until a crunchy crust ensues*. Very tasty...you can almost forget there's a zook in there.



I agree, that is a very pleasant way to eat them. Had them cooked that way many years ago (mid 1990's) when visiting USSR on business trip. They also did Aubergines in a similar way.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just read an article that made the terrible interest rates seem even more awful if that's possible.
> 
> If you have £50,000 in savings, at the current rate of 0.01%, after 1 year you will earn enough interest to buy a bar of chocolate costing the grand sum of £5.00. If you have £85,000 then you would earn £8.50.



Depressing thought.

Looking on the bright side, in my local ASDA supermarket, a bar of chocolate is "only" £1, so, I suppose, I could pig-out on 5 bars a YEAR.

Withdrawal symptoms just thinking about it!


----------



## DaveReading (23 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. A pleasant 39 miles through Comrie, St Fillans and a loop round Loch Earn which will mean absolutely nothing if you don't know the area. Lol.



Brings back memories - I learned to sail at Ardtrostan.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2020)

Overcast but not windy and still dry although forecast is for drizzle. Could not be bothered going out early so just continued with chores plus eye treatment and exercises for physio. She will phone me this week so cannot admit to having not done them much.
I am still part owner of a small boat which my ex dive buddy keeps at his croft. He no longer has animals but lets some others graze beasts from time to time to keep the grass down. Last week he had cattle which knocked the boat over and we have to right it somehow and wrestle it on to a standby trailer as the original one has terminal rust. It has not been used for a couple of years as I sublet my mooring to somebody with a better boat which we have use of in return.
Crofts here frequently have no dwelling on them as the owner lives in the town which is not a common situation elsewhere. Some have more animals than land and any free bits of ground get appropriated for grazing. My buddy gives use of his spare land to various people on a short term basis which seems to suit everybody and the land is still in useful occupation.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2020)

@PaulSB 
Can I burden you with another question. This one is in your field but I only want an opinion and promise not to sue .
We decided?? to plant trailing pansies for winter.
The TV magazine has a full page and from a supplier called yougarden.com. The claim is you can plant in September and they will flower till June.
I was a bit concerned so googled reviews of the company.
Of the 1st 25 reviews 24 were dreadful. Most said 90% of plants recieved were dead.
I phoned Bents and they a) will not have winter plants till Sept/Oct and b) have no idea what they will be able to get.
I would just appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Aug 2020)

I have never felt more rejected than I do today, the saga of my ceiling.
As most of you will know I had a water leak from the lady above, well the said job was repaired, but the area is now a different colour and the wallpaper has been torn, I emailed Aster my Housing Association when will the job be finished. I got a reply this morning :-
_I can see the repair under reference HA090274 has now been marked down as completed.
With regards to decoration and painting this isn't something Aster would attend to. We do not attend to cosmetic issues._
In contrast the lady had a fully fitted shower unit fully tiled and freshly painted, I wonder now if this is sexist.....he's a man he can do it himself !!!
I have put in a complaint to Head Office, but I think I have wasted my time, I have been with them for a long time as this is the way they have treated me..........


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> The film didn't come out until 1973.


I went to the pictures to see this when it came out, I had to take my little brother with me. My Mum and dad must of wanted a night to themselves.


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2020)

For those of you that ever wondered where 'Davidstowe Cornish Cheddar' comes from, here's the factory. Sort of destroys the artisan image from the adverts.


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> For those of you that ever wondered where 'Davidstowe Cornish Cheddar' comes from, here's the factory. Sort of destroys the artisan image from the adverts.
> 
> View attachment 543276
> 
> ...


Nice cheese though, especially the extra mature


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I have never felt more rejected than I do today, the saga of my ceiling.
> As most of you will know I had a water leak from the lady above, well the said job was repaired, but the area is now a different colour and the wallpaper has been torn, I emailed Aster my Housing Association when will the job be finished. I got a reply this morning :-
> _I can see the repair under reference HA090274 has now been marked down as completed.
> With regards to decoration and painting this isn't something Aster would attend to. We do not attend to cosmetic issues._
> ...


Bet that lot went through their insurance. So the cosmetics should be covered, leaving them in the same situation as before. As for the wallpaper, that comes down to shoddy Workmanship, causing the damage.


----------



## pawl (23 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB
> Can I burden you with another question. This one is in your field but I only want an opinion and promise not to sue .
> We decided?? to plant trailing pansies for winter.
> The TV magazine has a full page and from a supplier called yougarden.com. The claim is you can plant in September and they will flower till June.
> ...


----------



## GM (23 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> Regarding the ubiquitous zucchini (What we call courgettes...I always thought courgettes were female little dogs beloved by your queen.) *Here they are shredded and incorporated into cake like bread, like carrot cake or banana bread.* Another solution is to cut them into coin shapes, dip in egg and then crust with Panko or whatever bread crumbs you like, and bake until a crunchy crust ensues. Very tasty...you can almost forget there's a zook in there.



Wifey does that with courgettes as well. Here's the ingredients for what I call Ros's Tea loaf...Raisins, Sultanas, 1 Egg, 1/2 pint of Earl grey tea,
A drop of Whiskey, Spoonful of sugar, Shredded Courgette, Apple, Self Raising flour, Walnuts, Mixed spice cooked long and slow on a low heat for about 1 and 3/4 - 2 hours.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2020)

@Dave7 I don't know this company and obviously haven't seen the advert. I've looked at their website but can't see trailing pansy. They are offering bedding Pansy but note they offer "plug" plants and suggest potting in to 9cm pots for 3-4 weeks before planting out in the garden. So this isn't my opinion it's what I know!!

1. As plug plants these will be small and quite possibly the same or very similar in size to the stock we used to buy as professional growers.

2. Professional growers would struggle to turn a plug plant potted in a 9cm pot in to something ready to put in the garden in 3-4 weeks

3. Buying pansy at this time of year risks them putting on a lot of quite soft growth. In this state they will become straggly and may not make it through the winter. As professionals we always had a struggle to maintain quality - short and compact - in July (which is VERY early for "autumn" Pansy) and August. There are ways to do it involving chemical growth regulators, something we always tried to avoid.

The time to buy autumn Pansy or Viola is mid-September onwards. Try to wait till we get cooler nights as this will slow growth and give stronger harder plants.

Buy good sized plants. If you buy trailing pansy these will most likely be in 9/10cm pots. It's an expensive item and is usually offered in a pot to increase the perceived value to the consumer. They will most likely all be in flower - perceived value, impulse purchase.

If you want bedding plant pansy buy those offered in packs of 6. Don't be seduced in to buying plants smothered in flower. Look for those packs with 2-3 plants in flower, just enough to see you like the colour. The best quality will have quite dark green, flattish foliage.

I know the grower who used to supply Bents, he was good - I don't know if he still supplies them. You can do far worse than B&Q, their suppliers are amongst the best in the country. Same applies to Aldi. With both these it's important to try and buy within 24 hours of the stock arriving in store. It will be very good on arrival but every day in store will see the quality deteriorate. Aldi will probably get delivery on Tuesday/Thursday.

Last two points, flowering will be minimal December through to mid-January/early February depending on weather conditions. Personally I would use Viola for autumn/early spring. They stand bad weather better and begin flowering earlier in spring.

Question why do you specifically want trailing pansy? Where are you planning to use them?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2020)

Just seen @pawl comment on winter pansy. Yes, he's right to an extent as success with winter bedding is more difficult than spring or summer - think weather. This is a general comment. Retailers will begin to offer "autumn" bedding as early as they can reasonably get away with it.

The public are generally seduced into buying the plants with the most flower. Impulse purchase. As growers this is not what we would consider the best quality, ideally there will be only 2-3 flowers on a pack of 6. The more flower the longer the plants have been sat in the box. You want plants which are ready to plant out, grow and flower in your garden. This applies to all bedding plants. This question of how much flower was always a conflict between grower and customer!

Buy autumn bedding in the autumn - mid-Sepember onwards - not summer - August! Don't expect masses of flower in winter, there should be some but do expect good flower in spring.

Buying the right plant is important, strong, healthy, dark green foliage and a bit of flower should perform. Something smothered in flower and palish green foliage is already beyond its' best.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 I don't know this company and obviously haven't seen the advert. I've looked at their website but can't see trailing pansy. They are offering bedding Pansy but note they offer "plug" plants and suggest potting in to 9cm pots for 3-4 weeks before planting out in the garden. So this isn't my opinion it's what I know!!
> 
> 1. As plug plants these will be small and quite possibly the same or very similar in size to the stock we used to buy as professional growers.
> 
> ...


Lots of good sense there Paul.... I always appreciate your advice.
As to why trailing pansy.......cos the advert and photos looked good.
We got the bug......its only taken us 52 years.
We have had good success with the pots this summer and just want some colour over winter....... Violas may be the one to go with.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2020)

I have never had much luck with plug plants. They are usually a bit scabby and don't do well.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Lots of good sense there Paul.... I always appreciate your advice.
> As to why trailing _*pansy.......cos the advert and photos looked good.*_
> We got the bug......its only taken us 52 years.
> We have had good success with the pots this summer and just want some colour over winter....... Violas may be the one to go with.



You see. Impulse purchase. Proved it in 7 words!!  I know you won't misunderstand me when I say the vast majority of the public know very little about plants and gardens. It's an established fact 80% of garden centre visitors don't know what plant they are looking for on arrival. People buy what looks good the day they visit.

If these pansy are for your containers and pots what you need are bedding pansy. Sold usually in packs of six. I'd suggest this year you try both pansy and viola and see what works best in your location.

Personally i would always choose Viola. Smaller foliage and flower makes them more weather tolerant. Fabulous range of colours. Earlier to flower in spring. I am though in the minority, pansy outsell viola by at least 3 to 1.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You see. Impulse purchase. Proved it in 7 words!!  I know you won't misunderstand me when I say the vast majority of the public know very little about plants and gardens. It's an established fact 80% of garden centre visitors don't know what plant they are looking for on arrival. People buy what looks good the day they visit.
> 
> If these pansy are for your containers and pots what you need are bedding pansy. Sold usually in packs of six. I'd suggest this year you try both pansy and viola and see what works best in your location.
> 
> Personally i would always choose Viola. Smaller foliage and flower makes them more weather tolerant. Fabulous range of colours. Earlier to flower in spring. I am though in the minority, pansy outsell viola by at least 3 to 1.


Sounds good BUT......will they do as winter plants ?


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds good BUT......will they do as winter plants ?


I have had winter flowering pansies, they have been in a sheltered spot which gets whatever sun there is. If there is a hard frost or a long cold spell it will do them in.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds good BUT......will they do as winter plants ?


In Cheshire, yes.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> In Cheshire, yes.


They must be hardy then.

Any Wheelies though!


----------



## plustwos (23 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do I remember correctly that Newtown WAS actually a new town back in the 60s/70s.
> I seem to recall a guy I worked with moving there as they were offering council houses to attract people.



Well if it was when we cycled there to stay with friends we and presumably they were fantasizing. Edward 1 must have been disappointed if it wasn't set up as a market town in his day. The designation in, I think, 1967 (remember we had just moved house), was to get people like Laura Ashley to set up manufacturing - seem to remember she moved into an abandoned mill. That hasn't turned out too well. Lovely town though, used to be quite a culture centre, haven't visited since the 1980s, all our friends keep dying off.
Ken


----------



## GM (23 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Lots of good sense there Paul.... I always appreciate your advice.
> As to why trailing pansy.......cos the advert and photos looked good.
> We got the bug......its only taken us 52 years.
> We have had good success with the pots this summer and just want some colour over winter....... Violas may be the one to go with.




Dave you could always get plastic ones for a bit of colour until the real plants grow in the spring!  you know I'm joking


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2020)

GM said:


> Dave you could always get plastic ones for a bit of colour until the real plants grow in the spring!  you know I'm joking


You may be joking but I have suggested that. MrsD didn't think much of my idea.


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2020)

Night all.
Towing back up the North Cornish coast road tomorrow morning after we've had a lie in.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Night all.
> Towing back up the North Cornish coast road tomorrow morning after we've had a lie in.


Sithi

Enjoy the drive, mid afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Aug 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2020)

Morning. After a horrible afternoon and evening of stabbing nerve pains in my foot, they disappeared so got a few hours kip. Not sure whether to have an early bimble again or not. It will be a very gentle one if I do. The old body is feeling a bit wrecked these days. 

We have heavy rain forecast tomorrow so feel I should make the effort to get out today.


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2020)

Morning everyone, a few dents today at a place I enjoy going to as they are a great bunch of guys, followed by an afternoon of I do not know what, there will though be some kind of exercise session at some point in the day as I am feeling more motivated.


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (24 Aug 2020)

Good morning all fellow members. 
A grey start to the day here. 
The second mug of tea is being drunk and I am contemplating the day.
Our son, 32, turned up late last night as he had been out but lost his mask so no taxi would pick him up. He is asleep in the spare bedroom. 
I have the dog to walk as normal and next doors cats to feed, as the owners are away. 
As the weather is not favourable for the next few days so bicycle TLC will be taking place
New gear and brake levers and handlebar tape for the touring bike , and a general clean up.
Should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2020)

Good morning. The weather seems to be ok at the moment. Today is going to be the best day of the week according to Countryfile .

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Decided that a walk to the hospital for my blood tests appointment will be better than the bus. Only 3 miles, nothing like @Mo1959 epic adventures!
Heading into Poole afterwards for breakfast, there's a few bits and bobs we need so I'll wander into Wilko if it's not too crowded with bloody pensioners 😉

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 
🏊‍♂️🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️☔🚶‍♀️


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. After a horrible afternoon and evening of stabbing nerve pains in my foot, they disappeared so got a few hours kip. Not sure whether to have an early bimble again or not. It will be a very gentle one if I do. The old body is feeling a bit wrecked these days.
> 
> We have heavy rain forecast tomorrow so feel I should make the effort to get out today.


Mo.......sometimes you need to listen to your body. Even the best athletes have rest periods.
Stay well.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. The weather seems to be ok at the moment. Today is going to be the best day of the week according to Countryfile .
> 
> Stay safe folks.


You can't trust them Countryfile guys. They spend half the day with their hand up a cow's bum


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Aug 2020)

Morning all, a bit damp here. 

As ever, my calendar for the week is completely blank.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2020)

Morning all and a BIG  to each and every one.
A pleasant morning here before tomorrows thunder storms arrive.
We are debating a walk.
Not a Mo type walk. There is an area south of town called Walton**. Its nice and rural and has large golf course. We will have a drive out and a ramble.
**we were going to live there but found we were just one million pound short.
You know the golf supplies company.....American Golf. The guy who started the UK franchise has a large new property there.......in a place where planning was banned......."go figure" as they say.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Found out yesterday that the people who own this caravan site we are on in Cornwall used to live 3 miles away from us in Worcestershire.
They knew our old house, when I described it to them.
They moved to Cornwall the same year we moved to Devon.
Small world, ain't it?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2020)

Countryfile was wrong.......I got soaked! 

Took it nice and easy and enjoyed it apart from getting soaked through and a bit cold.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2020)

A wee bit bleak!


----------



## gavroche (24 Aug 2020)

Bonjour hommes et femmes. This morning, the repair man is coming to put a new diverter and pump on our boiler and then walk Molly. After that, a bike ride is called for as this is supposed to be the best day of the week. I am also expecting my new chain to arrive so I intend to fit it this afternoon. At 3.30 , I have an appointment at our local tip to get rid of two bags of garden waste before filling them again when I cut the grass and small branches I cut yesterday. Busy day ahead for a change.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> This morning, the repair man is coming to put a new diverter and pump on our boiler and then walk Molly.


I'm sure Classic will be along to ask you why the repair man is walking Molly so I will save him the bother!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm sure Classic will be along to ask you why the repair man is walking Molly so I will save him the bother!




Priceless.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm sure Classic will be along to ask you why the repair man is walking Molly so I will save him the bother!


Bugger, I'd just spotted that one.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Aug 2020)

Good morning, clear sky, sunshine not a breath of wind. The guys are meeting at the top of my road at 9.30.......and I'm decorating. Think they did this for a laugh. Bastards!!!! 😢😄

EVERYTHING that needs moving from the front room is moved. Furniture covered. Next job is to clean skirting in the hope it won't need glossing, same for dado rail. Mrs P is onboard with this plan, to my delight and surprise.

Then:

In to town to buy paint and new roller
Rub down window and door frames
Wash said frames
Gloss window and door frames
Repair chip in window frame
Dust sheets down ready for emulsion on Tuesday
If that lot gets done I shall clean the bike in preparation for Wednesday, the inside of the car as it will make me happy and cut the grass before I have to make silage from it.


----------



## Paulus (24 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm sure Classic will be along to ask you why the repair man is walking Molly so I will save him the bother!


You beat me to it.


----------



## gavroche (24 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm sure Classic will be along to ask you why the repair man is walking Molly so I will save him the bother!


When I read it again, I realised what I had done.  Well spotted. I must be more careful in future and read it back before I post it.
Right, off to walk Molly now.


----------



## GM (24 Aug 2020)

Morning all..  Just ordered our supermarket delivery for tomorrow, first one for 3 weeks. 🌈


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2020)

Mr WD wants to do the shopping today, so I am off to the Metropolis.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> A wee bit bleak!
> 
> View attachment 543423


Is there someone on the far side of the tree, against the wall?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning, clear sky, sunshine not a breath of wind. The guys are meeting at the top of my road at 9.30.......and I'm decorating. Think they did this for a laugh. Bastards!!!! 😢😄
> 
> EVERYTHING that needs moving from the front room is moved. Furniture covered. Next job is to clean skirting in the hope it won't need glossing, same for dado rail. Mrs P is onboard with this plan, to my delight and surprise.
> 
> ...


I am knackered just reading that


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm sure Classic will be along to ask you why the repair man is walking Molly so I will save him the bother!





welsh dragon said:


> Priceless.





PaulSB said:


> Bugger, I'd just spotted that one.





Paulus said:


> You beat me to it.


Noted, for later use.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning, clear sky, sunshine not a breath of wind. The guys are meeting at the top of my road at 9.30.......and I'm decorating. Think they did this for a laugh. Bastards!!!! 😢😄
> 
> EVERYTHING that needs moving from the front room is moved. Furniture covered. Next job is to clean skirting in the hope it won't need glossing, same for dado rail. Mrs P is onboard with this plan, to my delight and surprise.
> 
> ...


Thought Item One on your list was to make an agenda!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2020)

Our bl**dy Doctors surgery.
They are good but implemented a ridiculous on line system for repeat prescriptions.
It used to be so simple. I would go in once every 8 weeks, fill out a form and next day go to the chemist and collect.
Then.......
You were issued a password and code to do it online.
It never worked so you ended up up phoning them.......they would try and fail so had to resort to the old fashioned method.
This weekend..... new password etc.....same failure.
Phoned this morning to be told "oh we scrapped that stupid system, will do it for you. You can collect from 1400 today"
Ahhhggggg


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Aug 2020)

Walked into the phlebotomy clinic and was seen within 5 minutes. I was thinking that it would be a new record for in and out.

The nurse was scratching her head about some of the tests and disappeared for a few minutes before returning. Unfortunately despite much poking and prodding she couldn't find a vein in my left arm so switched to the right. 
All sorted eventually and now it's breakfast time 😁


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Walked into the phlebotomy clinic and was seen within 5 minutes. I was thinking that it would be a new record for in and out.
> 
> The nurse was scratching her head about some of the tests and disappeared for a few minutes before returning. Unfortunately despite much poking and prodding she couldn't find a vein in my left arm so switched to the right.
> All sorted eventually and now it's breakfast time 😁


My turn on Wednesday 
I had to phone for an appointment and have to turn up 5 minutes before the time given.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Countryfile was wrong.......I got soaked!
> 
> Took it nice and easy and enjoyed it apart from getting soaked through and a bit cold.



Just before I left this morning it clouded over and went very dark and I was thinking my ride could be over before it got going, but by the time I had crossed Coventry the sun was out and was nice and bright, and it stayed that way all the way to Wellesbourne. I'm now sat in the cafe with a coffee and a teacake.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is there someone on the far side of the tree, against the wall?
> View attachment 543438


If there was I never saw him when I went passed.  Mind you, I had my head down against the rain anyway.


----------



## postman (24 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Walked into the phlebotomy clinic and was seen within 5 minutes. I was thinking that it would be a new record for in and out.
> 
> The nurse was scratching her head about some of the tests and disappeared for a few minutes before returning. Unfortunately despite much poking and prodding she couldn't find a vein in my left arm so switched to the right.
> All sorted eventually and now it's breakfast time 😁







My dear friend,you will not have such problems next time,just call me ha ha.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2020)

Hi


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi


Wotsup


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our bl**dy Doctors surgery.
> They are good but implemented a ridiculous on line system for repeat prescriptions.
> It used to be so simple. I would go in once every 8 weeks, fill out a form and next day go to the chemist and collect.
> Then.......
> ...


Use the 'Echo' app.
So much easier.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2020)

Back home now.
Uneventful tow back - just how I like it.


----------



## 12boy (24 Aug 2020)

This supposed to be the last day of the Big Smoke. Around 35 C for the last week and windless. Thankfully we have central air so the house has been closed up so as to avoid breathing the smoke. There is a promise of rain and 21C temps by weekend. The tomatoes love this and I've been giving them the slicers away. We'll soon have enough Roma type to make a gallon of spaghetti sauce. Looks like we may get enough Concord grapees to make some jam. They, like the tomatoes, are so much more flavorful than storebought. 
Like a fool I hooked my Element's front bumper on someone's trailer hitch and am taking it in this am for a new one. My Brompton will fit in nicely in the back so there will be a nice ride home in the relatively cool morning. I really should drive better......
Mo, I hope your foot pains abate...Perhaps some different types of exercise for a bit would be helpful.
Dave7, good to know you will finally get some bloodwork done and hopefully some answers re your fatigue. This Covid is such a PITA in so many ways.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2020)

Once again I show my ignorance.
What is an echo app and how would it help me?


----------



## gavroche (24 Aug 2020)

Back from a 30 mile ride. Lots of people on the beach in LLandudno and Colwyn Bay. My new chain has arrived too so I will go in my shed and see what I can do before going to the tip at 3.30. Ok, I have checked my post and there should be nothing for anyone to comment on this time.  
Speak to you later.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2020)

I got back about one having ridden 54 miles, an excellent morning out on my bike. Rode out through Balsall Common, then through Hatton before I turned left to cross the Henley Rd and ride into Norton Lindsey, the other side of the village I turned left and rode up the lane to turn right on to the A46 and rode a couple of hundred yards before I turned left to cross the Stratford road and drop down into Hampton Lucy, the road I usually use was closed so I had to turn right then left to use the other road, turned right past Charlecote House, then over the bridge and then turned left into Wellesbourne and onto The Sandwich Delli for my coffee stop. For the return trip I just followed my route out in reverse. A bright and breezy morning that kept going dark and light as the dark clouds rolled through, but it stayed dry the entire ride.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Back home now.
> Uneventful tow back - just how I like it.


Solar panel with you?


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Once again I show my ignorance.
> What is an echo app and how would it help me?


Methinks he means this,
https://www.echo.co.uk/#

They phone you to remind you to re-order your prescription. They then have it sent to them, over the wire, then they deliver to you.

Try where you normally get your prescriptions filled. The may be able to do the same.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Our bl**dy Doctors surgery.
> They are good but implemented a ridiculous on line system for repeat prescriptions.
> It used to be so simple. I would go in once every 8 weeks, fill out a form and next day go to the chemist and collect.
> Then.......
> ...



Interesting. At our Doctor's Surgery, they had a scheme of repeat prescriptions.

No need to ask, they just produced a prescription every 28 (or 56) days, which you collected from surgery, took to pharmacy etc

This was then updated to, prescription sent to pharmacy of your choice, electronically (trees said thank you), Pharmacy send you a a text, when prescription ready to collect, or, optionally, deliver it to you (FoC, I think, I don't use this service). 

For some reason, the latter scheme appears to have been dropped (if you were "on" the scheme, it continues, but, no new patients). Patients must now order their Prescription online. There is a rather neat App, which makes this straightforward, if you have a smartphone. Quite how the smartphoneless, or, less computer literate manage, I have no idea.

If it is relevant, our Surgery uses the EMIS system.

Basic problem (IMHO), is, they appear to have forgotten that the "S" in NHS, stands for Service.


----------



## plustwos (24 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Interesting. At our Doctor's Surgery, they had a scheme of repeat prescriptions.......



When I tried to get my prescriptions delivered during lockdown I had to register with a mobile 'phone number. Have emergency one in the car but no coverage here at home. 'Phoned favourite doctor and she told me the local pharmacy (Co-op of course) wasn't accepting any more delivery patients anyway, try a pharmacy in a village 6 miles away. Phoned them, happy to deliver, how do I get the prescription to you? Don't worry about that we'll arrange it with your doctor, just 'phone us a few days before you need more, our driver will drop them off he used to work near your village. Have since found the pharmacy is a private group of five, the other four are across the border in Scotland. Almost every time I pass the Co-op pharmacy there is a queue outside.
Ken


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2020)

Good afternoon all. I had my twin grandsons here most of the afternoon and of course they hovered up as much food as they could. They had the dog with them as well so of course i had to find a biscuit or 3 for him. Good job I went shopping this morning.


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Aug 2020)

Afternoon all. Hope everyone is enjoying to day and getting everything tied down ready for tomorrow. Mrs exlaser did some studying this morning and wanted me to go out on a ride with her, but I am still not feeling the love for cycling if it goes on like this , I will end up selling my bikes. 
So we ended up going to Kingsbury water park for walk , it was lovely and we even managed to fit in an ice cream too lol


----------



## postman (24 Aug 2020)

Strange old day.Tired first thing,not sleeping well due to massive antibiotic pills.It's one of many side effects,also feeling low,again a side effect.So had a silly head on today,I could not be bothered going out cycling and what a wonderful day i have missed.But a four mile walk with Mrs P and Miss P has bucked me up.Around Eccup res.Pills are for a swelling in the man bits.Doc has booked me in for a hospital scan.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all. Hope everyone is enjoying to day and getting everything tied down ready for tomorrow. Mrs exlaser did some studying this morning and wanted me to go out on a ride with her, but I am still not feeling the love for cycling if it goes on like this , I will end up selling my bikes.
> So we ended up going to Kingsbury water park for walk , it was lovely and we even managed to fit in an ice cream too lol
> 
> View attachment 543488
> ...




We have been there many many times. We used to go fishing there. Nice place.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Once again I show my ignorance.
> What is an echo app and how would it help me?


Download the Echo Pharmacy app from Google Play Store.
Register on the app and fill in your details.
They remind you when you are running low and when to reorder.
You click reorder on the app and they post it directly to you.
Very quick, trouble free and efficient service.
Oh, and it's free.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Download the Echo Pharmacy app from Google Play Store.
> Register on the app and fill in your details.
> They remind you when you are running low and when to reorder.
> You click reorder on the app and they post it directly to you.
> ...




We can't get that in Wales. The Drs don't do it here.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good afternoon all. I had my twin grandsons here most of the afternoon and of course* they hovered up as much food as they could.* They had the dog with them as well so of course i had to find a biscuit or 3 for him. Good job I went shopping this morning.


Did they do that over the table!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did they do that over the table!




They do it anywhere.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They do it anywhere.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8vm51sR4tRY


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2020)

Omg. Tomorrow storm francis is going to hit us. Loads of rain and high winds are forecast. Baton down the hatches as they say.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Omg. Tomorrow storm francis is going to hit us. Loads of rain and high winds are forecast. Baton down the hatches as they say.


It's only a bit of wind and water.


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have been there many many times. We used to go fishing there. Nice place.



It’s just one of my favourite places for a short walk, plus you can get a bacon butty and watch sailing too. We always say if our little sailing club ever closes , Tamworth would be our favourite club to join . 😀


----------



## PaulSB (24 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning, clear sky, sunshine not a breath of wind. The guys are meeting at the top of my road at 9.30.......and I'm decorating. Think they did this for a laugh. Bastards!!!! 😢😄
> 
> EVERYTHING that needs moving from the front room is moved. Furniture covered. Next job is to clean skirting in the hope it won't need glossing, same for dado rail. Mrs P is onboard with this plan, to my delight and surprise.
> 
> ...



Crossed out = completed. Bike cleaned. Grass cut in the garden, allotment will have to wait. Car still sticky. Paul is nackered.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Crossed out = completed. Bike cleaned. Grass cut in the garden, allotment will have to wait. Car still sticky. Paul is nackered.


You went wrong at the start, No Agenda!!


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all. Hope everyone is enjoying to day and getting everything tied down ready for tomorrow. Mrs exlaser did some studying this morning and wanted me to go out on a ride with her, but I am still not feeling the love for cycling if it goes on like this , I will end up selling my bikes.
> So we ended up going to Kingsbury water park for walk , it was lovely and we even managed to fit in an ice cream too lol
> 
> View attachment 543488
> ...



I tend to go past Kingsbury and use the cafe at Middleton Hall.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2020)

Nearly time for bed, I've had a good day today. A very good bike ride this morning and an enjoyable evening down the club tonight, we pick up my brother In law and his wife on the way down and take them home at the end of the evening, they're a good crowd down there and it makes for a good evening out, and I won a tenner on the bingo tonight.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

The worst of it will be down South, in about seven hours time. 70mph winds, heavy thunderstorms, heavy rain, localised flooding. With some possible disruption to travel.

The end is high!!


Central belt, M62 corridor, will have light rain, winds up to 37mph and some thunderstorms from around 11am for possibly two hours. Risk increasing the further West you go.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2020)

Morning. Quick coffee then might squeeze in a walk before the rain hits us for the day.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2020)

I have risen!

I wouldn't say it's raining hard, but the vicar down the road is building a huge wooden boat in his garden.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Quick coffee then might squeeze in a walk before the rain hits us for the day.


The rain has already hit here for the day.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2020)

Good wet and windy day to you all. Horrible outside.

Geez I was nackered last night. In bed and sleeping by 10.00pm and didn't wake till 5.40. I shall try for a few more zzzzzzzz in a bit.

I will be emulsioning this morning with a slight possibility of the second coat late this afternoon. That would be impressive a room completed in two days.

Watching the weather carefully for tomorrow as I should be on a big ride. @classic33 and another are suggesting weather might be OKish. 🤞🤞


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2020)

It started here at 4.55am and is gradually building in strength, getting quite noisy now, certainly not a day for a bike ride which is why I am glad I did one yesterday.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2020)

The Guardian in the lifestyle section has an article on growing potatoes in Australia. Bizarre.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2020)

Good grief it's wet out there. Definitely time to roll over for more zzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Aug 2020)

Wind and heavy rain started here about 05:00am. 

Now 07:13 and still windy and raining.

Car has to go to garage today, and, I have to cycle home (about 4 miles), I think I may get rather wet


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's only a bit of wind and water.


You won't say that while watching your roof sailing over the houses


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2020)

It's raining rather heavily. Some kind of hat may be in order. 

Riding into Northampton this morning to see a friend. Journey out in the rain, journey home in the wind. This sounds like a job for...

...El Capitano Ebikio!


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

It's a tad wet and blowy out there this morning. I was considering going for a run but will jump on the turbo instead. 
Later on I'll be fitting a new rear dynamo light for my Orange Brommie, the new one has an off switch which the current one doesn't.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks, ☔🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️☔🚣‍♀️🧜‍♀️


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2020)

Good morning. Not as bad a night as I was expecting. It rained of course and still is but the wind failed to arrive. Of course that could change any minute.

Wet and dark here and it can get worse o suppose. Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks, its a tad damp this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2020)

Yep. The weather Men people got it right for a change, its lashing down and windy.
I woke late (for me) at 06.45.......I tend to wake at whatever time it gets light. Went to the bog, fully intending to go back to bed. But here I am so that plan didn't work.
I have just one errand to do......sort the aunties pension out. Then I will curl up with another John Grisham book.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2020)

I got a 4 mile jog in before the rain arrives. I might have to charge up the Kindle and see what I've got on it to read as it's going to be a long day sitting indoors without something to occupy me.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2020)

PS
Can I change lashing down to absolutely p*ssing down.
Sat in the conservatory (we virtually live in it) and I can hardly hear the radio. 
Mind you its Zoe Ball so the sound of rain may be an improvement.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2020)

The rain has stopped here, for the moment anyway. I got my kindle out the other week and have been reading.


----------



## Paulus (25 Aug 2020)

Morning all, looks like an indoor kind of day today. 
Raining nicely and the wind is picking up. 
Out with the dog soon and then we shall dry off and catch up with some domestics and watch the iplayer to catch up on some programs I've missed. 
Another day in paradise. 🤣


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Aug 2020)

Morning all, I will be giving the bike a miss today 

Yesterday Mrs F hooked the telly up to some new (to us) form of digital thingy, she’d bought virtual tickets from Runrig’s Bruce Guthro in Canada for a live Runrig-themed virtual concert he was staging from his home, hooked up over Zoom I think to Runrig’s Iain Bayne and also to the lead singers of Skippinish and Skerryvore, all in their own homes here in Scotland. It was performed and went out live on the internet in our early hours of Sunday morning, no doubt much to the annoyance of the Scottish performers’ neighbours. It was great to hear some of the old songs again and to hear some of the old tales. I was left wondering if they could do something as complicated as that then why can’t The Archers ?


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Aug 2020)

Weather here is grim, will venture out to the Velo cave soon for some tool polishing and rearranging. May even do some bike maintenance. In meantime checking out the latest thoughts and musings of that great original thinker and philosopher, Drago . [EDIT] just seen above ,revised plan , velo cave with my Runrig cd’s very loud.


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I got a 4 mile jog in before the rain arrives. I might have to charge up the Kindle and see what I've got on it to read as it's going to be a long day sitting indoors without something to occupy me.


You could start writing your memoires?


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2020)

Good morning every body. Very wet here but no wind. I think I will put that new chain on my bike today. I just got it out of the package yesterday and cleaned all the protective stuff that covered it. It is also a few links too long so I will have to adjust that too. It is a Sram chain by the way, secured with quick links. The internal glass on the oven door has gone loose too so I will have to have a look at that. 
Have a good lazy day every one.


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Looks like I made the right call in coming home a day early.
Blowing a hoolie out there.
Daresay there'll be some eejit kite surfers down at the beach today.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning every body. Very wet here but no wind. I think I will put that new chain on my bike today. I just got it out of the package yesterday and cleaned all the protective stuff that covered it. It is also a few links too long so I will have to adjust that too. It is a Sram chain by the way, secured with quick links. The internal glass on the oven door has gone loose too so I will have to have a look at that.
> Have a good lazy day every one.


Shouldn’t have cleaned off the grease that it comes with. It’s way better than any subsequent oil. Makes them slippy to work with right enough.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Looks like I made the right call in coming home a day early.
> Blowing a hoolie out there.
> Daresay there'll be some eejit kite surfers down at the beach today.


If you see one go past with a really BIG PINK kite look closely.......it may be Welshie blown off course.


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Shouldn’t have cleaned off the grease that it comes with. It’s way better than any subsequent oil. Makes them slippy to work with right enough.


The chap on Youtube is adamant that it should be cleaned so I just followed his advice. Of course, I will also lubricate every single link when it is on, I always do it after a couple of ride. Bear in mind I only ride in dry weather so the chain hardly ever gets wet really.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Shouldn’t have cleaned off the grease that it comes with. It’s way better than any subsequent oil. Makes them slippy to work with right enough.


As Harry Hill would say, there’s only one way to sort this out...


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2020)

My usual route for exercise is being resurfaced but I got the dates wrong and thought it was this week but in fact it is next week. Did not go out as expected machinery and probably tar which I encountered once near Forfar. Got some on my tyres and it was a nightmare to get off. Cut the grass instead for my daily exercise.
Strong north easterly winds but no rain today so far and all ferries are either cancelled or doubtful.
Forecast towards the end of the week looks better tho' but wind still northerly which makes it much colder.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> The chap on Youtube is adamant that it should be cleaned so I just followed his advice. Of course, I will also lubricate every single link when it is on, I always do it after a couple of ride. Bear in mind I only ride in dry weather so the chain hardly ever gets wet really.


According to Sheldon Brown……


> Factory Lube
> New chains come pre-lubricated with a grease-type lubricant which has been installed at the factory. This is an excellent lubricant, and has been made to permeate all of the internal interstices in the chain.
> This factory lube is superior to any lube that you can apply after the fact.


Some people make the bad mistake of deliberately removing this superior lubricant. Don’t do this!
The factory lubricant all by itself is usually good for several hundred miles of service if the bike is not ridden in wet or dusty conditions. It is best not to apply any sort of lube to a new chain until it is clearly needed, because any wet lube you can apply will dilute the factory lube.


----------



## GM (25 Aug 2020)

Morning all... we got our delivery from Laithwaites wine yesterday, and we've got our Waitrose delivery this afternoon. So that should keep us fed and lubricated until the bad weather passes  Stay safe folks! 🌈


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> According to Sheldon Brown……
> 
> Some people make the bad mistake of deliberately removing this superior lubricant. Don’t do this!
> The factory lubricant all by itself is usually good for several hundred miles of service if the bike is not ridden in wet or dusty conditions. It is best not to apply any sort of lube to a new chain until it is clearly needed, because any wet lube you can apply will dilute the factory lube.


What does @ColinJ think of it?


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2020)

Off to Ilfracombe for a spot of shopping at LIDL this morning.
Hopefully there won't be any trees down along the way.
Lunching at the Aggi courtesy of Rishi.


----------



## Sterlo (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> According to Sheldon Brown……
> 
> Some people make the bad mistake of deliberately removing this superior lubricant. Don’t do this!
> The factory lubricant all by itself is usually good for several hundred miles of service if the bike is not ridden in wet or dusty conditions. It is best not to apply any sort of lube to a new chain until it is clearly needed, because any wet lube you can apply will dilute the factory lube.


 You tell em Mo!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2020)

Fight fight fight.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I got a 4 mile jog in before the rain arrives. I might have to charge up the Kindle and see what I've got on it to read as it's going to be a long day sitting indoors without something to occupy me.


I have been using Borrowbox on my ipad for reading in the lockdown as the local library is shut. You have to be a library member to access this if your local library service supports it. You have to use a pin number which is the last 4 numbers of your library membership number but nobody tells you this in advance. It tends to be the most popular type of book which is stocked and I admit to having looked at some terrible rubbish and even read some of them. I think the selection depends on your local library and Argyll and Bute has the most unimaginative mindset possible.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Fight fight fight.


There is only one winner there


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2020)

Is it bed time yet? I’m bored.


----------



## postman (25 Aug 2020)

Ok i will admit i am not techy.But i do understand that if your computer or telly plays up,you can turn it off and turn it on again everything should be ok.So would someone go back to 31st Dec and restart 2020.What a useless year it has been so far.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2020)

postman said:


> Ok i will admit i am not techy.But i do understand that if your computer or telly plays up,you can turn it off and turn it on again everything should be ok.So would someone go back to 31st Dec and restart 2020.What a useless year it has been so far.


It has all been a bit surreal and unsettling. Sadly, I see no great improvement for a long time yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There is only one winner there




Def.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it bed time yet? I’m bored.


I've just had breakfast so could be a short day


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, looks like an indoor kind of day today.
> Raining nicely and the wind is picking up.
> *Out with the dog soon and then we shall dry off and catch up with some domestics *and watch the iplayer to catch up on some programs I've missed.
> Another day in paradise. 🤣


You'll wash he dries, and he'll do the folding whilst you do the ironing?


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Aug 2020)

Arrived home after cycling 4 miles in pouring rain, and wind, after dropping car off for service. Rather wet.

Dream: I was greeted by Mrs @BoldonLad, with a cup of hot coffee, and, a warming bowl of soup.

Reality: I was greeted by Mrs @BoldonLad with "don't come in here, dripping water everywhere, stay in the Garage and get those wet clothes off".


----------



## stephec (25 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> stay in the Garage and get those wet clothes off".



Nothing wrong with a bit of variety to keep things spicy. 😂


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2020)

That's what I call cheap shopping.
I mentioned a while ago that a couple near us put tables out with 'free food'. Its all ex supermarkets eg M&S and all end of sell by.
Just going past as they were putting the tables out so I pulled up.
Red potatoes (2 bags)
Cauliflower
Ginger
M&S crusty sliced loaf
Red pepper (should have taken 2).
He wanted me to take more. He said, if you don't take them they go to land fill.
Pity they had no out of date malt whisky


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2020)

stephec said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of variety to keep things spicy. 😂


Ahhh........the smutmeister’s radar must have been tuned in!


----------



## stephec (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahhh........the smutmeister’s radar must have been tuned in!


I'll take that as a compliment. 😊


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2020)

stephec said:


> I'll take that as a compliment. 😊


As intended!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Aug 2020)

Back from a 7 mile walk in the rain, its a dreich old day that’s for sure. Fortunately I’m getting my whisky delivery this afternoon


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a 7 mile walk in the rain, its a dreich old day that’s for sure. Fortunately I’m getting my whisky delivery this afternoon


I’ve just had a huge bowl of soup for lunch. Trying to talk myself into a walk later too. It’s pretty unpleasant out there.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a 7 mile walk in the rain, its a dreich old day that’s for sure. Fortunately I’m getting my whisky delivery this afternoon


We're holding your delivery to ransom, what's it worth to you?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Aug 2020)

And today’s nugget of trivia, 


> No new storm is currently forecast this month, meaning the next storm will begin with A rather than G, as the storm-naming calendar resets on 1 September


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2020)

Shopping in Ilfracombe done. ✔
Luncheon at the Aggi - Thai red curry, prawn & veg done. ✔
Two pints of Sharpe's 'Atlantic' pale ale done. ✔
Back home for a post prandial nap. ✔

It's tough at the top!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2020)

Does anyone fancy a new kind of saddle?

New Atlas: SmartSaddle sets out to get to the bottom of cycling discomfort.
https://newatlas.com/bicycles/smartsaddle-bicycle-saddle/


----------



## 12boy (25 Aug 2020)

The good news is my wife's cancer markers have gone down quite a bit with her new meds. The bad news is her white blood cell count has too. This regimen is 3 weeks on 1 off but the Dr says another week off and then blood tests to decide what is next. Don't like the weakened immune system one little bit especially in this time of Covid. Perhaps we'll go up on the mountain this afternoon so she can get in some of what the Japanese call "forest bathing". It always seem s to grant a little serenity. And, today is one of the three weekly farmers markets at which she can BS with her buds. Gotta take the joy when and where you can find it.
Recently returned my SA 3 speeds to my Surly Steamroller and my Brompton and now my Holdsworth Special is a pretty light single speed. I know the 20 or so miles of bike paths in my little town like the back of my hand and if I can't go on new rides I can ride on new versions of my old bikes. Kind of a treat. It has been in the mid 30sC with little wind but lots of smoke. Today will also be hot but windy with the wind removing most of the smoke. Good day for a ride, because at least the air is clean.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Some people make the bad mistake of deliberately removing this superior lubricant. Don’t do this!
> The factory lubricant all by itself is usually good for several hundred miles of service if the bike is not ridden in wet or dusty conditions. It is best not to apply any sort of lube to a new chain until it is clearly needed, because any wet lube you can apply will dilute the factory lube.





gavroche said:


> What does @ColinJ think of it?


Aha - I see that I have been called in... 

I have been jealously ignoring the retirement thread up until now since I am not yet officially retired, but the countdown _has _started! I have a blackboard in my kitchen and have written on it how much time and/or money I need to retire - 72 weeks or £12,500, whichever comes first! I update it every Friday and it is pleasing to see how quickly it is ticking down, probably helped by the wretched coronavirus situation which is turning this into a non-year which seems to be flying by... 

I have a suspicion that I will _finally _finish some of the games apps that I have been working on and start earning some money _AFTER _I retire and I no longer really need it. Still, that would mean that I could enjoy a less frugal existence in my dotage. I checked the figures a few days ago and last year I got by on less than 50% of what I did in 1999 and it is getting boring having to be so careful with cash! For example, I don't like having to shop around to save £2 on a tyre when I am already buying ones that are much cheaper than what I would choose if I had more money.

Anyway, back to new chains... Perhaps there is some subtle reason why @gavroche thinks that I am an expert on them? I used to degrease and lube them but then read the advice that it was a mistake and stopped doing it. Sure enough, unlubed new chains seem to work pretty well for hundreds of kms/miles so I don't bother with lube now until a chain looks or sounds like it needs it.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2020)

PS Having _unignored _the thread, I will probably now spend the rest of this year catching up on it!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> PS Having _unignored _the thread, I will probably now spend the rest of this year catching up on it!


Are you sure you really want to?


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Aha - I see that I have been called in...
> 
> I have been jealously ignoring the retirement thread up until now since I am not yet officially retired, but the countdown _has _started! I have a blackboard in my kitchen and have written on it how much time and/or money I need to retire - 72 weeks or £12,500, whichever comes first! I update it every Friday and it is pleasing to see how quickly it is ticking down, probably helped by the wretched coronavirus situation which is turning this into a non-year which seems to be flying by...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice and as it conquers with @Mo1959 , I may have made a mistake in removing it then. I shall bear it in mind when my next chain is due on my other bikes, which won't be long now on my Cube I noticed. 
Welcome to the retirement thread, even if some of us still do a little bit of paid work.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Shopping in Ilfracombe done. ✔
> Luncheon at the Aggi - Thai red curry, prawn & veg done. ✔
> Two pints of Sharpe's 'Atlantic' pale ale done. ✔
> Back home for a post prandial nap. ✔
> ...


Life can really be a bitch.
I am just doing lunch.
Veg casserole...... all free
Chips.......all free
Bread n butter......had to buy the butter


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> The good news is my wife's cancer markers have gone down quite a bit with her new meds. The bad news is her white blood cell count has too. This regimen is 3 weeks on 1 off but the Dr says another week off and then blood tests to decide what is next. Don't like the weakened immune system one little bit especially in this time of Covid. Perhaps we'll go up on the mountain this afternoon so she can get in some of what the Japanese call "forest bathing". It always seem s to grant a little serenity. And, today is one of the three weekly farmers markets at which she can BS with her buds. Gotta take the joy when and where you can find it.
> Recently returned my SA 3 speeds to my Surly Steamroller and my Brompton and now my Holdsworth Special is a pretty light single speed.* I know the 20 or so miles of bike paths in my little town like the back of my hand *and if I can't go on new rides I can ride on new versions of my old bikes. Kind of a treat. It has been in the mid 30sC with little wind but lots of smoke. Today will also be hot but windy with the wind removing most of the smoke. Good day for a ride, because at least the air is clean.


Okay, where are the Central Slips?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Aha - I see that I have been called in...
> 
> I have been jealously ignoring the retirement thread up until now since I am not yet officially retired, but the countdown _has _started! I have a blackboard in my kitchen and have written on it how much time and/or money I need to retire - 72 weeks or £12,500, whichever comes first! I update it every Friday and it is pleasing to see how quickly it is ticking down, probably helped by the wretched coronavirus situation which is turning this into a non-year which seems to be flying by...
> 
> ...




You and I are the same age.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2020)

I will be an honorary retiree/pensioner*** for now, then! 

I have been nursing a secret ambition, which is to start paying income tax again after becoming a pensioner. Anything I can earn over the state pension would be spending money (or given to charity). PS Actually... With just a state pension and small private pension I would get Housing Benefit and Council Tax Benefit. I would like to earn enough that I wouldn't need to claim them and would be over the tax threshold.



welsh dragon said:


> You and I are the same age.


So you will have been caught by the same pension changes as my sister (18 months younger than me)? She had planned all her working life to retire at 60 but was then told in middle-age that she would have to work until she is 66 to get her state pension. Oh, and she won't get her work pension until 66 too, so she can pay an extra 6 years contributions. And that pension will no longer be as high as promised. And half the lump sum... She is VERY unhappy about it. She agrees that the changes are needed but thinks that they should have come in for women starting work now, not dumped on older women who don't have time to adapt. She always points out to any men who don't agree with her that women of her age often didn't get the same pay as men, didn't get the same promotions as men, and had to take career breaks to look after young kids, which men rarely did. She has had enough so she is soon going to retire on a reduced pension and manage on that through to state pension.




*** Actually, I already get a £12/week pension from a job that I did for 2 years in the 1980s. I moaned about having to pay the contributions at the time but I have already just about got them back in pension payments and if I live for another 20-odd years I will be well up.


----------



## Paulus (25 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Does anyone fancy a new kind of saddle?
> 
> New Atlas: SmartSaddle sets out to get to the bottom of cycling discomfort.
> https://newatlas.com/bicycles/smartsaddle-bicycle-saddle/


Not sure about this saddle.


----------



## 12boy (25 Aug 2020)

What are Central Slips?


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Aug 2020)

stephec said:


> Nothing wrong with *a bit of variety to keep things spicy*. 😂



If only


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I will be an honorary retiree/pensioner*** for now, then!
> 
> I have been nursing a secret ambition, which is to start paying income tax again after becoming a pensioner. Anything I can earn over the state pension would be spending money (or given to charity). PS Actually... With just a state pension and small private pension I would get Housing Benefit and Council Tax Benefit. I would like to earn enough that I wouldn't need to claim them and would be over the tax threshold.
> 
> ...




Exactly. Barstewards they are.😢 I should be getting my pension now.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2020)

Had to go to town to pick my granddaughter up. There are about 6 trees down or partially down on the way to Mach so I was playing dodgems there and back. Problem is the trees are still full of leaves so high winds make them even more dangerous.


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2020)

Well, I still have not done that chain as I struggled all afternoon with the oven door. One hole refuses to line up but I will make it line up come what may. Done one side but the other side is very stubborn. I can put the screw in when on its own but when I put it through the part it secures, it won't.  
Chain will be done tomorrow I say.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2020)

Well as much as I love the outdoors, afraid I didn’t go back out for a walk. No pleasure in being dressed from head to toe in waterproofs and trying to walk in driving rain. Hopefully tomorrow will be more pleasant.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Aug 2020)

I’ve never removed the packing grease that a chain is supplied in. I have always disregarded the directions on certain types of lube that this must be done in order to allow the lube to fully contact the metal. However, I do always apply lube to a new chain ever since the days of the old Sedis chains back in the 80’s. These were my go to choice of chain in those days and even on a dry day they definitely needed lube, or oil as we used to call it then


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2020)

The wind is really picking up now. Getting a little hairy.


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2020)

Very windy and quite a bit of rain here too but.......










.....I have finally fixed that oven door. 
Now for an aperitif and feet up in front of the TV.. 🍷🍷


----------



## DaveReading (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Shouldn’t have cleaned off the grease that it comes with. It’s way better than any subsequent oil. Makes them slippy to work with right enough.



If we assume that the grease the chain comes with from the factory lasts for say, 5% of the lifetime of the chain, and that it prevents absolutely any wear during that time, then even if you clean it all off when you get the bike, your chain will still last 95% of the theoretical maximum life.

Doesn't seem worth worrying about to me.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, I will be giving the bike a miss today
> 
> Yesterday Mrs F hooked the telly up to some new (to us) form of digital thingy, she’d bought virtual tickets from Runrig’s Bruce Guthro in Canada for a live Runrig-themed virtual concert he was staging from his home, hooked up over Zoom I think to Runrig’s Iain Bayne and also to the lead singers of Skippinish and Skerryvore, all in their own homes here in Scotland. It was performed and went out live on the internet in our early hours of Sunday morning, no doubt much to the annoyance of the Scottish performers’ neighbours. It was great to hear some of the old songs again and to hear some of the old tales. I was left wondering if they could do something as complicated as that then why can’t The Archers ?


Is there somewhere I can still see this? Big Runrig fan but didn't know about this event.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll wash he dries, and he'll do the folding whilst you do the ironing?


One of your best yet! 😂


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Well, I still have not done that chain as I struggled all afternoon with the oven door. One hole refuses to line up but I will make it line up come what may. Done one side but the other side is very stubborn. I can put the screw in when on its own but when I put it through the part it secures, it won't.
> Chain will be done tomorrow I say.


Are you tightening the screws up before all are in place.
The other being is the piece being refitted the same way round.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> What are Central Slips?


They're visible on the back of your hand.
Just testing how well you know the back of your hand.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2020)

I'm with @Mo1959 in the big chain debate. Just started lubing my new one after +/- 300 miles - well I've had it for two weeks.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2020)

We had a power cut. We still have the candles lit.....just in case.


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Are you tightening the screws up before all are in place.
> The other being is the piece being refitted the same way round.


1. No
2. yes


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2020)

So the first coat of emulsion was finished at 5.00. The room looks, bright, clean and fresh..............

..........Mrs P is not happy. The colour isn't what she expected and doesn't match with the feature wall/chimney breast. I am NOT responsible for this. I did NOT chose the colour.

Anyone know I good divorce lawyer??? 🤔


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> 1. No
> 2. yes


Saw your later post, where you've put your feet up.


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Saw your later post, where you've put your feet up.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2020)

Watching The Yorkshire Vet. Bit gory!


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So the first coat of emulsion was finished at 5.00. The room looks, bright, clean and fresh..............
> 
> ..........Mrs P is not happy. The colour isn't what she expected and doesn't match with the feature wall/chimney breast. I am NOT responsible for this. I did NOT chose the colour.
> 
> Anyone know I good divorce lawyer??? 🤔


Remember the small print at the bottom of every colour chart, colours are only approximate.

Blame that.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So the first coat of emulsion was finished at 5.00. The room looks, bright, clean and fresh..............
> 
> ..........Mrs P is not happy. The colour isn't what she expected and doesn't match with the feature wall/chimney breast. I am NOT responsible for this. I did NOT chose the colour.
> 
> Anyone know I good divorce lawyer??? 🤔


I do.
I have used him 3 times now.
He lost each one but he was good.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2020)

In other more exciting news my kit is ready, my bike is clean, everything electrical is charged.

Tomorrow's BIG ride is a GO. Pedals turning at 6.30 in Clitheroe. 134 miles through Lancashire, Yorkshire, Cumbria and back in to Lancashire. I don't know if I can achieve this but really, really want to.

Gonna be a group of 7, I know, I know, the plan is 1 mile on the front, 6 off and a steady pace all day. +/- 14,000 feet including Coal Road, Park Rash and Waddington Fell - Google is your friend. 

Pray for me. We have friends on standby for rescue missions.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching The Yorkshire Vet. Bit gory!


It's Yorkshire. What would you expect?


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's Yorkshire. What would you expect?


Don't knock where you'll be travelling tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's Yorkshire. What would you expect?


After watching the struggle to remove the titanium plate in a dog’s leg, I think I will leave the one on my collar bone alone!


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> After watching the struggle to remove the titanium plate in a dog’s leg, I think I will leave the one on my collar bone alone!


At the least leave it to someone who has some idea what they're doing.


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching The Yorkshire Vet. Bit gory!


Beautiful dogs on there, especially the Spaniels.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Beautiful dogs on there, especially the Spaniels.


My mad Lab/Springer cross ripped the same area too. Thankfully not such a big wound as that one. Needed stitches though.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Don't knock where you'll be travelling tomorrow.


You know I love Yorkshire........but a bit of banter 😀


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Does anyone fancy a new kind of saddle?
> 
> New Atlas: SmartSaddle sets out to get to the bottom of cycling discomfort.
> https://newatlas.com/bicycles/smartsaddle-bicycle-saddle/



I am going to stick with my Essax Shark saddle,if you have not seen one you might want to Google it, yes I do one one.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> I am going to stick with my Essax Shark saddle,if you have not seen one you might want to Google it, yes I do one one.




Looks ouchy


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My mad Lab/Springer cross ripped the same area too. Thankfully not such a big wound as that one. Needed stitches though.


Glad he is alright.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> In other more exciting news my kit is ready, my bike is clean, everything electrical is charged.
> 
> Tomorrow's BIG ride is a GO. Pedals turning at 6.30 in Clitheroe. 134 miles through Lancashire, *Yorkshire, *Cumbria and back in to Lancashire. I don't know if I can achieve this but really, really want to.
> 
> ...


I've alerted the border patrols!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is there somewhere I can still see this? Big Runrig fan but didn't know about this event.


I’m not sure. The details are in the link below and also the FAQs. It looks like you can only buy the complete 3 show series not individual shows. And I think it’s saying that they are only available to watch for 48 hours, commencing 24 hours after the live broadcast. I think.
http://bruceguthro.com/


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Tomorrow's BIG ride is a GO. Pedals turning at 6.30 in Clitheroe. 134 miles through Lancashire, Yorkshire, Cumbria and back in to Lancashire. I don't know if I can achieve this but really, really want to.
> 
> Gonna be a group of 7, I know, I know, the plan is 1 mile on the front, 6 off and a steady pace all day. +/- 14,000 feet including Coal Road, Park Rash and Waddington Fell - Google is your friend.
> 
> Pray for me. We have friends on standby for rescue missions.


That's a tough route! The Coal Rd and Park Rash are especially hard work.

I'd heard rumours about Park Rash being an absolute killer so I cycled up there from Hebden Bridge in 2006 to check it out. The only reason that I managed to get up the climb without stopping was that I encountered a family parked at the side of road just when I was about to jump off. The small children got very excited and they all started cheering me on, so I felt that I couldn't wimp out!  I thought Coverdale was absolutely lovely. I really must go over there again one day.

My ride was slightly easier - 125 miles and about 12,500 ft of climbing. A pretty demanding solo effort though... Good luck with _your _ride!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2020)

@ColinJ Coal Road and Park Rash are new climbs for me. I'm with six friends so that's six reasons not to get off!!! 😂


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2020)

Tonight's sunset at Ilfracombe.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ Coal Road and Park Rash are new climbs for me. I'm with six friends so that's six reasons not to get off!!! 😂


Muhaha...!!!! 






The maps/profiles are not to the same scale. Park Rash looks a lot easier there but I had to scrunch the Coal Rd profile up to get it to fit.

(Coal Rd from the _slightly _easier north side.)


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Tonight's sunset at Ilfracombe.
> 
> View attachment 543753


You'll be up for the sunrise*, I presume.



*06:21, Wednesday, 26 August


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll be up for the sunrise*, I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> *06:21, Wednesday, 26 August


No chance!


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> No chance!


You could at least try!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Aug 2020)

Well I'd like to say Good Morning but..........wind still howling and raining.

I've pulled out of the ride with the result two others have said the same based on my decision. Wish they'd made their own choice to be honest about it. Feel bad about this. Been awake since 2.50 wondering what to do.

The other four are driving to the meet point and will decide there. Forecast at meet point is 96% chance of rain at 6.00 declining to 63% at 8.00. I feel it's too dangerous. As I told everyone I wouldn't ride locally so won't consider the very, very rural roads on the planned route.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'd like to say Good Morning but..........wind still howling and raining.
> 
> I've pulled out of the ride with the result two others have said the same based on my decision. Wish they'd made their own choice to be honest about it. Feel bad about this. Been awake since 2.50 wondering what to do.
> 
> The other four are driving to the meet point and will decide there. Forecast at meet point is 96% chance of rain at 6.00 declining to 63% at 8.00. I feel it's too dangerous. As I told everyone I wouldn't ride locally so won't consider the very, very rural roads on the planned route.


Sounds like a wise decision..............at the end of the day, our cycling is supposed to be fun, enjoyable and safe.

Still overcast and drizzly here. A walk will do me just now and see what it's like later. Just be nice to get out for some fresh air after feeling cooped up all day yesterday.


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'd like to say Good Morning but..........wind still howling and raining.
> 
> I've pulled out of the ride with the result two others have said the same based on my decision. Wish they'd made their own choice to be honest about it. Feel bad about this. Been awake since 2.50 wondering what to do.
> 
> The other four are driving to the meet point and will decide there. Forecast at meet point is 96% chance of rain at 6.00 declining to 63% at 8.00. I feel it's too dangerous. As I told everyone I wouldn't ride locally so won't consider the very, very rural roads on the planned route.



Sounds very sensible to me, not a lot going on here today may be a little website work on my pension providing business site.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Aug 2020)

Well I've emptied the dishwasher, covered the furniture so shortly I will 🎨🖌️ but I do have a roller and tray full of emulsion. 😄


----------



## Paulus (26 Aug 2020)

Morning all.
It's a windy day in Greendale, but sunny.
It was a bit like a butchers downstairs first thing. Harry, the big tabby had caught a wood pigeon and bought it back in overnight. Feathers and gore by the back door in the kitchen when MrsP went down to make the tea and feed the animals .
Harry can only just fit through the cat flap, let alone with a pigeon. The door mat and a couple of towels are now in the wash, and I will wash the floor later.

Breakfast soon and then out with the dog for a while , I think it is a tad too windy for a ride today.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2020)

Good morning people, like others on here I've bailed out of my ride today.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2020)

Good morning. Well what a night that was. Thank god it's over. Still breezy but not too bad and it's dry.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2020)

I have risen!

Went out for a slap up steak meal last night and was late to bed, so allowed myself a rare lay in.


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Not as windy last night as expected. I think @welsh dragon copped the worst of it. 
Looking OK here today, so a bit of gardening will be done. I cropped the last of my runner beans yesterday, so I'll remove the plants and dig the raised bed over, ready for planting some other stuff.
Lawns need a trim as well.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Aug 2020)

Morning all, calm here just now, light rain forecast all day. Another day for walking boots I think.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'd like to say Good Morning but..........wind still howling and raining.
> 
> I've pulled out of the ride with the result two others have said the same based on my decision. Wish they'd made their own choice to be honest about it. Feel bad about this. Been awake since 2.50 wondering what to do.


As Del Boy would say......"you know it makes sense".
What's that old saying....."he who fights and runs away lives to fight another day"
(If that wrong I will let Classic correct it


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Aug 2020)

And just to get us in the mood, The Scotsman has a feature today on the country’s 10 best autumn walks.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> And just to get us in the mood, The Scotsman has a feature today on the country’s 10 best autumn walks.


I've just had slightly over 5 miles. Just good to get out for some fresh air after being stuck inside yesterday.


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2020)

Dark wet and raining here, it would have been easy to lose the battle with the quilt that wanted to keep me pinned down.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2020)

According to Google news, a heatwave will be here in September. Yeah. Don't hold your breath 

Daily Express: UK weather forecast: Chart turns RED as hot Azores air grips Britain in September scorcher.
https://www.express.co.uk/news/weat...fice-heatwave-latest-september-long-range-map


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

A wild night here. Very strong wind. It sounded like heavy rain but the wind probably made it sound,worse.
Living in a house that ìs exposed and big gardens = lots of fencing normally results in some storm damage but it appears we have escaped this time. 
Off for my Covid search blood test at 1200. I used to be scared of needles but as many will attest to... a few operations and numerous needles in numerous places cures you of that


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Dark wet and raining here, it would have been easy to lose the battle with the quilt that wanted to keep me pinned down.


And here. More heavy due and then rain all day


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> According to Google news, a heatwave will be here in September. Yeah. Don't hold your breath
> 
> Daily Express: UK weather forecast: Chart turns RED as hot Azores air grips Britain in September scorcher.
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/weat...fice-heatwave-latest-september-long-range-map


I will choose to believe them.
My glass is half full


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> According to Google news, a heatwave will be here in September. Yeah. Don't hold your breath
> 
> Daily Express: UK weather forecast: Chart turns RED as hot Azores air grips Britain in September scorcher.
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/weat...fice-heatwave-latest-september-long-range-map


I hope so.
We are away in the caravan for 3 and a bit weeks in September.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Aug 2020)

And now I read that the hand sanitiser that I was so grateful to see back on the supermarket shelf all those months ago can take up to 2 minutes to be effective. I’ve been religiously using it outside of the house before I touch any food, before I touch the house key, before I touch the car key, but I’ve never been aware that I had to wait for 2 minutes. I might as well have not bothered


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A wild night here. Very strong wind. It sounded like heavy rain but the wind probably made it sound,worse.
> Living in a house that ìs exposed and big gardens = lots of fencing normally results in some storm damage but it appears we have escaped this time.
> Off for my Covid search blood test at 1200. I used to be scared of needles but as many will attest to... a few operations and numerous needles in numerous places cures you of that




Good luck Dave. 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> And just to get us in the mood, The Scotsman has a feature today on the country’s 10 best autumn walks.



We're up to Edinburgh next week to do some cat sitting for the daughter and her partner while they swan off to Tiree.
The Indy on Saturday had a feature on Edinburgh with the usual Walks to do, places to eat, etc. Our daughter lives in Porty which according to the Indy is just "a pebbles throw" from the City Centre.  I've walked in to town on loads of occasions but never discovered the magical short cut that they must be referring to!


----------



## dickyknees (26 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good luck Dave. 👍


Ditto. 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2020)

And good morning one and all,

Yesterday saw me replacing the original old style " Rabbit Ears" Brompton hub gear shifter on the Orange Brommie. I swapped it out for a super swish Sturmey 3 speed indexed thumb shifter. All I needed to finish the job was an end crimp for the gear cable. They're in the shed.. somewhere.
So I started looking and realised that there's lots of stuff that I'd forgotten that I had, other stuff that I'd searched for on a previous occasion and never found. Then I got a bit cross with myself for hanging on to so much junk and decided that a Zen like simplicity was the solution. Then the nagging doubt's creep in, "do I really want to throw that away? best hang on to it eh, might come in handy"
I've still not found the end crimps, I'm having a coffee before heading back down the shed for round 2.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks.🚶‍♀️🏃‍♀️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♀️


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> I hope so.
> We are away in the caravan for 3 and a bit weeks in September.


When Welshie said September.......she meant the half week that you are at home


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When Welshie said September.......she meant the half week that you are at home


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> I hope so.
> We are away in the caravan for 3 and a bit weeks in September.



Same here (well, Motorhome)


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So the first coat of emulsion was finished at 5.00. The room looks, bright, clean and fresh..............
> 
> ..........Mrs P is not happy. The colour isn't what she expected and doesn't match with the feature wall/chimney breast. I am NOT responsible for this. *I did NOT chose the colour*.
> 
> Anyone know I good divorce lawyer??? 🤔



So, you didn't choose the colour?

So what, you are a man, therefore, it is your fault 

Just man up and take the blame, you know it makes sense


----------



## Paulus (26 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Went out for a slap up steak meal last night and was late to bed, so allowed myself a rare lay in.


Was that like the steak, rare?


----------



## Paulus (26 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> According to Google news, a heatwave will be here in September. Yeah. Don't hold your breath
> 
> Daily Express: UK weather forecast: Chart turns RED as hot Azores air grips Britain in September scorcher.
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/weat...fice-heatwave-latest-september-long-range-map


The Daily Excuse is always going on about the weather, it is rarely right.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Aug 2020)

The high winds forecast for yesterday did not really affect us much here and reasonably warm despite the northerly winds. 
This morning raining but no wind so since I try not to get the bikes or trike wet I will not go out yet. They live either in the car or the house so better to keep them dry. Forecast for tomorrow is not too good either but after that seems to be a few reasonable days. Getting very autumnal and dark in the mornings which suits my current mood. Despite having a few days away last week I still feel imprisoned. I would love to be up in Sutherland but the site I used there is closed I think since the owner retired. There is something about the wind and general atmosphere which takes me back to my youth as I spent summer holidays on my grandparents croft.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2020)

I have to take my granddaughter back to town so she can go home to Aber. I hope the roads are all clear of debris


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2020)

Glad I got a walk earlier as it has been a heavy drizzle the last few hours. Hoping it goes off by the afternoon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2020)

Found the end crimps ( plus 2 brand new bar end mirrors), probably every model of Ergon grips they make, Charge Spoon and Pan, 3 brand new chain wheels in assorted colours, complete Brompton front wheel with inner tube and Marathon Plus tyre etc etc...
I reckon I'm about half way towards the back wall and I think I can see a bike back there. 
I'm going in, best wishes to you all if I don't make it back...


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Found the end crimps ( plus 2 brand new bar end mirrors), probably every model of Ergon grips they make, Charge Spoon and Pan, 3 brand new chain wheels in assorted colours, complete Brompton front wheel with inner tube and Marathon Plus tyre etc etc...
> I reckon I'm about half way towards the back wall and I think I can see a bike back there.
> I'm going in, best wishes to you all if I don't make it back...


Just in case, I'll have the chainwheels!


----------



## Paulus (26 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Found the end crimps ( plus 2 brand new bar end mirrors), probably every model of Ergon grips they make, Charge Spoon and Pan, 3 brand new chain wheels in assorted colours, complete Brompton front wheel with inner tube and Marathon Plus tyre etc etc...
> I reckon I'm about half way towards the back wall and I think I can see a bike back there.
> I'm going in, best wishes to you all if I don't make it back...


We need pictures of this man cave/tip.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2020)

Dropped my granddaughter off in town. Traffic was at a stand Still. Probably all going to the sea front at Aber.

Not bad here now. A mixture of sun and overcast. Not much breeze about and no rain at all.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> We need pictures of this man cave/tip.


He put the camera down and now can't find it.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> He put the camera down and now can't find it.




It's probably with Dave's passport.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2020)

Sadly, any time I’ve had a clear out, I haven’t found a bike I had forgotten about!


----------



## gavroche (26 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad I got a walk earlier as it has been a heavy drizzle the last few hours. Hoping it goes off by the afternoon.


Mo, what does it take to stop you from your daily walk/ride? A hurricane, snow, heavy rain? 
For me, if it isn't dry , if the wind is too strong, if it snows , it is a no go.


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2020)

Fitted Breeze Blockers to my ebike this morning. I thinkmits going to be my go-to bike for winter. Riding back from town yesterday, into 40mph winds with 60mph gusts, and I still broke my record for that journey by 4 minutes, so it should handle winter with aplomb. That being the case, so knuckle shields to enable me to ride in mitts instead of gloves when it's sub zero are a sensible addition.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad I got a walk earlier as it has been a heavy drizzle the last few hours. Hoping it goes off by the afternoon.


It has gone off here and sun coming out. May be moving your direction.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Mo, what does it take to stop you from your daily walk/ride? A hurricane, snow, heavy rain?
> For me, if it isn't dry , if the wind is too strong, if it snows , it is a no go.


I don’t do ice or strong winds cycling, and yesterday’s driving heavy rain put me off walking too.


----------



## gavroche (26 Aug 2020)

I have finally put the chain on my Roubaix, lubed each link and all the gears still work well. I shall take it out for a test drive maybe later today or later on in the week. No more LBS to do that for me from now on, it will save a few pounds and a trip there and back. 
I might even have a go at changing a cassette one day as I have the right tools for that too.


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2020)

Shopping done.
Doggie walked.
Gardens weeded and tidied up
MrsD's bush trimmed.
Lawns edged and cut.
Having lunch now and possible a cooling beer, or two.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

Right.......I have had my bloods taken. They took 3 full phials, one them specifically to look for Covid symptoms......that will be completed by next Wednesday. I explained my symptoms and she said they are all typical of people who have had Covid. Obviously she is not qualified to diagnose and there is a week of testing ahead but that is interesting


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Fitted Breeze Blockers to


His Y-fronts


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> His Y-fronts


To help with his Jet assist on his e-assist bike.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's probably with Dave's passport.


Am I allowed to use the word bitch on here


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Am I allowed to use the word b tch on here


You've lost it again!!


----------



## GM (26 Aug 2020)

Afternoon all... Late on parade again! Had a nice walk with the dog this morning, and he had a great time playing chase with 3 other dogs, must have been for a good half hour while I chatted with the other owners. That's one of the best things about dog walking!
A bit too windy still for a bike ride, so continue clearing the garage out, haven't found any forgotten bikes yet. Although I found a pair of brand new Look pedals and the cleats. 🌈


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Shopping done.
> Doggie walked.
> Gardens weeded and tidied up
> MrsD's bush trimmed.
> ...


There are not many things nicer than a freshly trimmed bush.
Any chance of some photos ??


----------



## 12boy (26 Aug 2020)

Mrs 12 said my sheepherders wagon needs a table so we can sit and eat etc inside when we don't wish to be out and after consultation with my pal across the street, it has been decided a pull out one from underneath the bed would be best. I think I've got it figured out. So after my ride today the cutting gluing and screwing will commence. Fortunately all that will be really visible will be the table when out, so my hideous bodgery will be less apparent. My youngest son and his wife want to honeymoon in it next summer after they call the clans in for their ceremonial wedding, the first one being just them and oldest son and his wife at the courthouse. Perhaps it will be done by then. At this rate my tiny house project on my 18 ft trailer won't begin until next spring.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

There are 2.4 Trillion* red blood cells in one pint of blood.

*In figures, that's 2.4,000,000,000,000.


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There are not many things nicer than a freshly trimmed bush.
> Any chance of some photos ??


She likes me to give it a once over every month otherwise she gets mardy.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> There are 2.4 Trillion* red blood cells in one pint of blood.
> 
> *In figures, that's 2.4,000,000,000,000.


Meaning ????


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Am I allowed to use the word bitch on here




Oooh. Meoww


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Aug 2020)

Afternoon all. Just spend all morning filling in Lasting power of attorney forms . I now need to go for a walk to clear my head , as a have a stinking headache. 
Hope everyone is having a better day than me 😀


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2020)

As a guest semi-pensioner, I thought that I would read 5 pages of this thread a day until I catch up. Then it dawned on me (a) that there could well be more than 5 pages a day being added (so I would _never _catch up), and (b) even if you all stopped posting now it would take me almost 2 years, by which time I would be a '_proper_' pensioner! 

I'll have to up it to 10+ pages a day...


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> As a guest semi-pensioner, I thought that I would read 5 pages of this thread a day until I catch up. Then it dawned on me (a) that there could well be more than 5 pages a day being added (so I would _never _catch up), and (b) even if you all stopped posting now it would take me almost 2 years, by which time I would be a '_proper_' pensioner!
> 
> I'll have to up it to 10+ pages a day...




All you need to know is 

A. We take the pee out of everyone here.

B. We talk utter drivel and b*****s. 

C. We talk about load of stuff, even cycling sometimes. 

There. Your all caught up.


----------



## gavroche (26 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> There are 2.4 Trillion* red blood cells in one pint of blood.
> 
> *In figures, that's 2.4,000,000,000,000.


Can you complete your research and tell us how many white cells as well?


----------



## Paulus (26 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> All you need to know is
> 
> A. We take the pee out of everyone here.
> 
> ...


That about sums it up.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2020)

Went for a quick spin around the block to test out the new gear shifter on the Brommie and all is well.
I've postponed any further shed clearance as it's going to be a busy few days with a run followed by a picnic in the park this evening, phone appointment with my consultant tomorrow, and getting the holiday stuff parcelled up for collection by courier the following day.
Nearly there, photo as requested


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> As a guest semi-pensioner, I thought that I would read 5 pages of this thread a day until I catch up. Then it dawned on me (a) that there could well be more than 5 pages a day being added (so I would _never _catch up), and (b) even if you all stopped posting now it would take me almost 2 years, by which time I would be a '_proper_' pensioner!
> 
> I'll have to up it to 10+ pages a day...


It’s actually a bit like groundhog day......if you read a few pages then just repeat!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> All you need to know is
> 
> A. We take the pee out of everyone here.
> 
> ...


Even in the first 5 pages, it became obvious that this is _Mundane News For Oldies_!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Even in the first 5 pages, it became obvious that this is _Mundane News For Oldies_!


Once in a blue moon something exciting happens.......like Drago changing his y fronts!


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Once in a blue moon something exciting happens.......like Drago changing his y fronts!


That's only on the 1st of every other month.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all. Just spend all morning filling in Lasting power of attorney forms . I now need to go for a walk to clear my head , as a have a stinking headache.
> Hope everyone is having a better day than me 😀


Is this you taking POA or handing yours over to someone?
The 95 year old aunty wanted me to POA for her. I tried to talk her out of it as I am 73 and not the sharpest at these things.
She insisted she only trusted me.
She also insisted I use her solicitor who IMO have ripped her off big style.
6 months and its still not through.
Its at the last stage so maybe another 3 weeks.
Wouldn't mind but the old girl has never had an illness in her life and will probably outlive me


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Once in a blue moon something exciting happens.......*like Drago changing his y fronts!*



I have only been retired for 12 years, so, have no experience of that being reported on here..... yet


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> All you need to know is
> 
> A. We take the pee out of everyone here.
> 
> ...


No no no no no.
I am sure I recall a post when someone said something sensible.
Can't recall when or who.
Could it have been Classic


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Went for a quick spin around the block to test out the new gear shifter on the Brommie and all is well.
> I've postponed any further shed clearance as it's going to be a busy few days with a run followed by a picnic in the park this evening, phone appointment with my consultant tomorrow, and getting the holiday stuff parcelled up for collection by courier the following day.
> Nearly there, photo as requested
> 
> View attachment 543802


Oh sh*t.
And MrsD moans at me!!!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Once in a blue moon something exciting happens.......like Drago changing his y fronts!


Has that actually ever happened ?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Went for a quick spin around the block to test out the new gear shifter on the Brommie and all is well.
> I've postponed any further shed clearance as it's going to be a busy few days with a run followed by a picnic in the park this evening, phone appointment with my consultant tomorrow, and getting the holiday stuff parcelled up for collection by courier the following day.
> Nearly there, photo as requested
> 
> View attachment 543802




That looks tidy compare to the shhhhht that Mr WD has crammed everywhere.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> That looks tidy compare to the shhhhht that Mr WD has crammed everywhere.



It was neat and tidy less than a year ago. Then we had a bit of a change around and the stair gates / travel cot / other toddler paraphernalia ended up there when daughter and granddaughter moved to their own place. There's a small kitchen table that was going to be disposed of but I thought I could use it as a workbench and before you know it it's full up again


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> It was neat and tidy less than a year ago. Then we had a bit of a change around and the stair gates / travel cot / other toddler paraphernalia ended up there when daughter and granddaughter moved to their own place. There's a small kitchen table that was going to be disposed of but I thought I could use it as a workbench and before you know it it's full up again


The kids are all in their 40's now, but a venture into the loft reveals that there are boxes of their stuff in "temporary" storage


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

Here is my cave



TBF......its just been repainted.
Part of the junk is in the hall and I am getting serious earache


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is this you taking POA or handing yours over to someone?
> The 95 year old aunty wanted me to POA for her. I tried to talk her out of it as I am 73 and not the sharpest at these things.
> She insisted she only trusted me.
> She also insisted I use her solicitor who IMO have ripped her off big style.
> ...



Its me taking POA over my mother. She’s 86 and is just starting to show signs of memory loss , so it’s a case of getting this in place now. 
TBH the two forms are fairly ease to follow and fill in and having the official guidance open on my iPad helps too. It’s just there are so many bits of paper to keep in order . I’ve got two piles of paper about 20 deep on the dining room table. Just got to get my mum and and an independent person to sign them and I can send them it. The registration should then take about 3 weeks.
It does take a bit of hassle and as you said, you can get a solicitor to do , but it does cost a lot more .
The two POA I am doing will cost me £164 in total. A solicitor would charge at least £600. One of the ones I contacted wanted to charge me £1000 😖


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2020)

I nearly had a heart attack, my computer went all funny, desktop had gone AWAL all the files gone 
I've been hacked........OMG, for some reason it went in to tablet mode all by it's self, but it is back to normal now


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Its me taking POA over my mother. She’s 86 and is just starting to show signs of memory loss , so it’s a case of getting this in place now.
> TBH the two forms are fairly ease to follow and fill in and having the official guidance open on my iPad helps too. It’s just there are so many bits of paper to keep in order . I’ve got two piles of paper about 20 deep on the dining room table. Just got to get my mum and and an independent person to sign them and I can send them it. The registration should then take about 3 weeks.
> It does take a bit of hassle and as you said, you can get a solicitor to do , but it does cost a lot more .
> The two POA I am doing will cost me £164 in total. A solicitor would charge at least £600. One of the ones I contacted wanted to charge me £1000 😖


Yep...... this one is charging serious money and really p*ssing me about. Problem is the aunty has been with the practice over 40 years and insists.
Her money so I am going with her wishes.


----------



## pawl (26 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's only on the 1st of every other month.







I always thought it he only changed them when there was a Z in the month


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Meaning ????


Not much!


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Can you complete your research and tell us how many white cells as well?


Between 2,272,727,272 and 62,500,000,000.

Corrected for clarity


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2020)

Now as you know I am not one to cause trouble BUT.......
looking at the North West news I see a pattern emerging.
We have a member that lives in Chorley, part of Lancashire, Blackburn etc.
Whenever this member (I won't mention his name) goes on a ride there is a spike in Covid cases.
Today he cancelled his ride and immediately parts of Blackburn have lifted lockdown.
As I say, I refuse to mention his name but PaulSB must surely be aware of this


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Went for a quick spin around the block to test out the new gear shifter on the Brommie and all is well.
> I've postponed any further shed clearance as it's going to be a busy few days with a run followed by a picnic in the park this evening, phone appointment with my consultant tomorrow, and getting the holiday stuff parcelled up for collection by courier the following day.
> Nearly there, photo as requested
> 
> View attachment 543802



Your shed looks worse than mine, though your workmate looks in better condition than mine.


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No no no no no.
> I am sure I recall a post when someone said something sensible.
> Can't recall when or who.
> Could it have been Classic


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> The kids are all in their 40's now, but a venture into the loft reveals that there are boxes of their stuff in "temporary" storage



The trouble I've got with my shed is that when we moved in, about twelve years ago, a load of boxes were chucked in the shed and are still there, but no one in the family will let me have a sort out and clear it out and I'm stuck with it.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


>


It could have been!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'd like to say Good Morning but..........wind still howling and raining.
> 
> I've pulled out of the ride with the result two others have said the same based on my decision. Wish they'd made their own choice to be honest about it. Feel bad about this. Been awake since 2.50 wondering what to do.
> 
> The other four are driving to the meet point and will decide there. Forecast at meet point is 96% chance of rain at 6.00 declining to 63% at 8.00. I feel it's too dangerous. As I told everyone I wouldn't ride locally so won't consider the very, very rural roads on the planned route.


Good decision. That is far too long, hard and remote a route to mess about with! In good weather, a splendid day out; in less than perfect conditions it would be horrid...

I had excellent conditions when I did _my _Park Rash ride - dry**, warm _NOT _hot, and a cooling breeze but _NOT _windy.

PS ** Actually, I just remembered that it rained for the steep descent of Lofthouse into Nidderdale, which was quite scary, but otherwise dry conditions.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2020)

Waking up between 3am to 5am is a spiritual sign that you are inter connected with the universe. 

From 3 am to 5 am is a spiritual time where spiritual activities are in high. In other words the universe considers your worthiness to be part of his spiritual journey. 

Our body uses our internal clock system which always works with the universal clock. If you are tuned to your internal body clock, you are tuned to the universal clock.

3am is the hour when we’re at our purest. If you want to get to someone’s soul, get them to talk at 3am.

Waking up between 3am to 5am could be a Spiritual Sign from the Universe.

For some, waking up at this time is an indicator that the universe is trying to direct your attention towards messages that relate to your higher purpose.


----------



## 12boy (27 Aug 2020)

Waking up between three and five means a whiz is in order. 
I'd have to disagree with the Groundhog day approach. I might miss the lovely pictures of your green and verdant land if I skipped some pages. The sunset a few pages back was amazing. I also like the food pics since we apparently eat differently. Well, I don't know how you eat, but I meant what you eat.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2020)

Personally, I think waking between 3 and 5 just indicates chronic insomnia! 

I am up and dressed. We have rain forecast sometime around or shortly after 8am so I might just stick the lights on the hybrid and try and grab an hour or two before it arrives. It has mudguards if it does start early.


----------



## screenman (27 Aug 2020)

I have something planned for a change, off to knock some clay out of the sky again. Also 2 x twenty miles and two turbo session done in the last 5 days, my enthusiasm for the bike is coming back.


----------



## screenman (27 Aug 2020)

I hope Welshie is no where near the train fire.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> I hope Welshie is no where near the train fire.




No. I'm fine thanks.👍

Good Morning folks. Waking up between 3 and 5 means I have to go for a wee.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A lovely post run picnic in the park yesterday evening. We sat on the Cricket green watching a group of youngsters having an impromptu game. I'm worn out by the grandaughters new favourite pastime of grandad picking her up and spinning her around until she is dizzy, "again grandad, again!...

Phone consultation with my specialist at 11:00, I'll miss not seeing her face to face as she's a charming lady and we get on really well. 
Then it's pack the holiday clothes/shoes to send to Embra before our journey up on Tuesday.
Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☔🚣‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️☔


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2020)

Good morning people,it looks a good day for a bike ride, but I'm down the club this afternoon so won't get time.


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Taking doggie to the vets this morning for her annual jabs.



classic33 said:


> Waking up between 3am to 5am is a spiritual sign that you are inter connected with the universe.
> 
> From 3 am to 5 am is a spiritual time where spiritual activities are in high. In other words the universe considers your worthiness to be part of his spiritual journey.
> 
> ...


New Age woo.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

I have risen!

A bit delayed checking in this morning. Mrs D has an early appointment, so I needed to get Muttley walked earlymsomI could get back and look after Mini D.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> I have something planned for a change, off to knock some clay out of the sky again. Also 2 x twenty miles and two turbo session done in the last 5 days, my enthusiasm for the bike is coming back.


I tried clay pigeon shooting once. Quite enjoyed it but never had the urge to do it again.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2020)

It is a tad cool here this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> A lovely post run picnic in the park yesterday evening. We sat on the Cricket green watching a group of youngsters having an impromptu game. I'm worn out by the grandaughters new favourite pastime of grandad picking her up and spinning her around until she is dizzy, "again grandad, again!...
> 
> ...


I like that idea of sending the bags and travelling by train. We are thinking of trying it to the Whitby area.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2020)

Waking up at 0300 means I need a pee.
Waking up at 0500 means I have wet the bed .
We are in town this morning. MrsD is having her hair done. I am parting with a load of cash for my new specs. Can't really complain as I have had this pair many years. Vision has not changed a lot but I find small print is getting smaller.
Rain due in by 1300 so will hopefully miss it.


----------



## screenman (27 Aug 2020)

Urgent news update, the battery on my bank access dongle thingy has run out, it is over 9 years old so I should not complain.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

Good morning. Sunny spells appear to be the order of the day.

Yesterday I woke at 2.50am and couldn't sleep. By 9.00pm I was wiped out, went to bed and slept till 6.20 this morning except for the obligatory pee. Have to say I rather like @classic33's idea on being an early waker. I would though settle for 6.30 most days.

So several minor decorating related jobs today, don't these take up so much time?

Move router and Sonos bridge to behind the TV to hide them better
Move phone and answer phone to back room tio hide this better - love playing find the phone when it rings!!!!
Tidy all TV/Sonos/Router/Digi box/etc. cables
Fix a blanking plate over the aerial cable which runs across the room under the floor and pops up in a far corner. Installed this years ago as Mrs P thought we might want to move the telly one day. :sighs: 
Move book case outside/sand down/paint and hopefully reinstall today
Squeaky floor board to fix - Geez I hate those
Onions need harvesting but really also need 2-3 days of sun to dry off afterwards. Forecast for Friday is iffy but full on sunshine for the weekend.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Urgent news update, the battery on my bank access dongle thingy has run out, it is over 9 years old so I should not complain.


Have you told Garmin? Bet they'd buy up the world supply of those batteries...................................


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> being an early waker.


Why did I read that as something else 

I just did 25 miles. Rain started to get heavy so headed for home, and of course it eased off again, but by then I was looking forward to breakfast.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> Urgent news update, the battery on my bank access dongle thingy has run out, it is over 9 years old so I should not complain.



My bank uses something called a secure key, looks like a small calculater, when the battery went I had to get a new one from the bank and spend half an hour with one of the bank people linking it to the account, which was entertaining as it was so long since i set it up I'd forgotten all the pass words and stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Sunny spells appear to be the order of the day.
> 
> Yesterday I woke at 2.50am and couldn't sleep. By 9.00pm I was wiped out, went to bed and slept till 6.20 this morning except for the obligatory pee. Have to say I rather like @classic33's idea on being an early waker. I would though settle for 6.30 most days.
> 
> ...


And what will you do after 1100??


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Why did I read that as something else


Oh you are awful.....but I like you


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Aug 2020)

Morning all, cool and grey here, rain forecast soon.

Have been enjoying the Eurosport cycling the last 2 days, the Bretagne Classic and the European Champs, both from Plouay. Cracking racing and the roads, rivers and villages look gorgeous, so picture postcard perfect that they look like a model village from the aerial shots. Today’s viewing will be the European champs womens race. I record them live but can’t watch until the evening because I have to wait for Mrs F to finish work, she wants to watch them too.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right.......I have had my bloods taken. They took 3 full phials, one them specifically to look for Covid symptoms......that will be completed by next Wednesday. I explained my symptoms and she said they are all typical of people who have had Covid. Obviously she is not qualified to diagnose and there is a week of testing ahead but that is interesting


I know several people, including Mrs P, who are convinced they had Covid-19 late December/early January. I know them all well, they aren't drama queens, and were all VERY poorly. Another's GP said to her only last week she was typical of those who have had Covid-19. I'm 100% it was here long before anyone knew what to look for.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Went for a quick spin around the block to test out the new gear shifter on the Brommie and all is well.
> I've postponed any further shed clearance as it's going to be a busy few days with a run followed by a picnic in the park this evening, phone appointment with my consultant tomorrow, and getting the holiday stuff parcelled up for collection by courier the following day.
> Nearly there, photo as requested
> 
> View attachment 543802


Note subtle and discreet placement of trophies................


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I know several people, including Mrs P, who are convined they had Covid-19 late December/early January. I know them all well, they aren't drama queens, and were all VERY poorly. Another's GP said to her only last week she was typical of those who have had Covid-19. I'm 100% it was here long before anyone knew what to look for.



There was something nasty going round here November time, and again just after Xmas, it wasn't the usual winter cold/flue infections, a number of people, including my son recon it was covid.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's only on the 1st of every other month.


With a Q in it......................


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Here is my cave
> View attachment 543814
> 
> TBF......its just been repainted.
> ...


I am never, ever posting a picture of my garage..............................my bikes are very clean though


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2020)

I have one of those things that looks like a calculator as well. I couldn't be bothered faffing around with it, so i now sign on using a secure PIN. Much better and easier as well.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Waking up at 0300 means I need a pee.
> Waking up at 0500 means I have wet the bed .
> We are in town this morning. MrsD is having her hair done. I am parting with a load of cash for my new specs. Can't really complain as I have had this pair many years. Vision has not changed a lot but *I find small print is getting smaller.*
> Rain due in by 1300 so will hopefully miss it.


Glasses on the right way round?


----------



## pawl (27 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Waking up between 3am to 5am is a spiritual sign that you are inter connected with the universe.
> 
> From 3 am to 5 am is a spiritual time where spiritual activities are in high. In other words the universe considers your worthiness to be part of his spiritual journey.
> 
> ...





I’ll stick with my full eight hours


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

Apologies, I see to have been a touch prolific this morning but had a fun time catching up with you lot while I ate my porridge. Apologies to @pawl for repeating the month quip - I've been told off elsewhere for failing to read an entire thread before responding. Wrists slapped and I will try to do better........NB "try"

Now I'm reliably informed one of our number who lives in Cheshire has been casting aspersions towards a resident of Chorley. I've consulted with said resident who informs me he in fact lives almost exactly bewteen the glamorous Lancashire locations of Chorley and Blackburn. However most of his cycle rides take him in the general direction of Preston before heading out in to the glorious Lancashire countryside.............................hmmmmmmm


----------



## pawl (27 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Apologies, I see to have been a touch prolific this morning but had a fun time catching up with you lot while I ate my porridge. Apologies to @pawl for repeating the month quip - I've been told off elsewhere for failing to read an entire thread before responding. Wrists slapped and I will try to do better........NB "try"
> 
> Now I'm reliably informed one of our number who lives in Cheshire has been casting aspersions towards a resident of Chorley. I've consulted with said resident who informs me he in fact lives almost exactly bewteen the glamorous Lancashire locations of Chorley and Blackburn. However most of his cycle rides take him in the general direction of Preston before heading out in to the glorious Lancashire countryside.............................hmmmmmmm





No apology needed 👍👍👍 I’ve done it myself in the past☹️☹️☹️


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> I’ll stick with my full eight hours



I can't remember the last time I got 8 hours sleep, if I'm not woken by my bladder shouting empty me its my back complaining or the hip I'm laying on complaining and telling me I've been laying on it too long.


----------



## pawl (27 Aug 2020)

As they say in these parts a bit nippy this morning.

Looks like long sleeved top and tights for this morning’s bimble🥶🥶🥶


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2020)

Yesterday started wet and miserable but by midday had cleared up nice and sunny with no wind so got the Bike Friday out to see if I could still ride it since I have been off 2 wheels for a long time. The legs certainly told me so anyway so will have to make more effort to get out on 2 rather than 3 wheels for a while. 
Today looked out early and just went back to bed.
Forecast for tomorrow looks promising.
Now waiting on a phone call from a physio. How do you consult with a physio by phone? This is just a follow up and since I have been mostly doing the exercises I can answer honestly. Most patients I am told give up on the exercises after about day one.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Yesterday started wet and miserable but by midday had cleared up nice and sunny with no wind so got the Bike Friday out to see if I could still ride it since I have been off 2 wheels for a long time. The legs certainly told me so anyway so will have to make more effort to get out on 2 rather than 3 wheels for a while.
> Today looked out early and just went back to bed.
> Forecast for tomorrow looks promising.
> Now waiting on a phone call from a physio. How do you consult with a physio by phone? This is just a follow up and since I have been mostly doing the exercises I can answer honestly. Most patients I am told give up on the exercises after about day one.


This is my problem........I have no stickability for keeping doing exercises and stretches. I just want someone to fix me and not put in the work myself, but that won't happen.


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I can't remember the last time I got 8 hours sleep, if I'm not woken by my bladder shouting empty me its my back complaining or the hip I'm laying on complaining and telling me I've been laying on it too long.


I generally sleep straight through for around 8 hours, but then I've always been able to sleep anywhere, under any conditions at the drop of a hat. Very advantageous in my former life.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Note subtle and discreet placement of trophies................



Not mine, Mrs Tenkays.

She was going to chuck them all out when we last had a clearcut of various cupboards but I rescued them and cleared a shelf in the shed to put them on. Strangest one was when we went to Portugal to do the Lisbon 1/2. We were on the coach afterwards waiting to go back to the Hotel when a chap got on asking for someone, eventually realised that it was Mrs Tenkay. Apparently she'd won her age category and they presented her with a humungous trophy. ( they do like awarding large trophies in races on the continent )

Probably my most pleasant running experiences came after running the Cherbourg Marathon in 92. It was a tad warm that day but I had my running head on and ran quite well. Shortly after I crossed the finishing line I was led away into a tent where two attractive French Mademoiselles massaged my legs  That was followed by a Civic reception with a seemingly endless supply of wine...


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is my problem........I have no stickability for keeping doing exercises and stretches. I just want someone to fix me and not put in the work myself, but that won't happen.



Are you me?


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I have only been retired for 12 years, so, have no experience of that being reported on here..... yet


I never change my Y fronts. I go through the normal 4 combinations of wear (there is a 5th combination, but you need to be a Mason before theyll reveal it to you) and then I take them off so the guy at the pub and scrape them with a scraper and blowtorch. While hes doing that I go commmando in my short shorts, give the ladies of the village a bit of a visual treat.

I can never clean them, or Anglian Water will do me for contaminating the drains, and I cant bin them as they're way too toxic to go into a landfill.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2020)

Must watch on TV
2200.
Channel 5.
A guy who had a problem and had to have HIS COMPLETE PENIS REMOVED 
Maybe not


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I never change my Y fronts. I go through the normal 4 combinations of wear (there is a 5th combination, but you need to be a Mason before theyll reveal it to you) and then I take them off so the guy at the pub and scrape them with a scraper and blowtorch. While hes doing that I go commmando in my short shorts, give the ladies of the village a bit of a visual treat.
> 
> I can never clean them, or Anglian Water will use mine for contaminating the drains, and I cant bin them as they're way too toxic to go into a landfill.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I like that idea of sending the bags and travelling by train. We are thinking of trying it to the Whitby area.


With Northern!
You could camp out on the train there, and back.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2020)

And the rain has set in for the day here.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And the rain has set in for the day here.


The garden needs it


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And the rain has set in for the day here.


And here. 
Bloody cat's used my freshly dug over raised bed for a litter tray overnight.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And the rain has set in for the day here.



Just keep it over there please, I've got a line full of washing out.


----------



## postman (27 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And MrsD moans at me!!!


It's brilliant we both can still manage it after all these years of marriage.Keep going stud.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> And here.
> Bloody cat's used my freshly dug over raised bed for a litter tray overnight.



Down the last house I had roses, when I pruned them I'd keep the prunings and use them when I had any freshly dug soil, layed across the soil they would prove effective in keeping the local cats off.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2020)

postman said:


> It's brilliant we both can still manage it after all these years of marriage.Keep going stud.


Why is MrsD moaning at you?


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And the rain has set in for the day here.


I'm just back from walking round to the Co-op and got another soaking


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm just back from walking round to the Co-op and got another soaking


Ask them to fix the roof or you'll move on to Spar.....


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Not mine, Mrs Tenkays.
> 
> She was going to chuck them all out when we last had a clearcut of various cupboards but I rescued them and cleared a shelf in the shed to put them on. Strangest one was when we went to Portugal to do the Lisbon 1/2. We were on the coach afterwards waiting to go back to the Hotel when a chap got on asking for someone, eventually realised that it was Mrs Tenkay. Apparently she'd won her age category and they presented her with a humungous trophy. ( they do like awarding large trophies in races on the continent )
> 
> Probably my most pleasant running experiences came after running the Cherbourg Marathon in 92. It was a tad warm that day but I had my running head on and ran quite well. Shortly after I crossed the finishing line I was led away into a tent where two attractive French Mademoiselles massaged my legs  That was followed by a Civic reception with a seemingly endless supply of wine...


On of my favourite running experiences was the Barrathon, a half marathon around Barra. We took it as an opportunity to fly there, so as to experience the amazing beach runway. It didn’t disappoint. The race too lived up to expectations, a terrific community effort, seen off by the local priest, and with loads of prizes presented at a terrific evening ceilidh.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> On of my favourite running experiences was the Barrathon, a half marathon around Barra. We took it as an opportunity to fly there, so as to experience the amazing beach runway. It didn’t disappoint. The race too lived up to expectations, a terrific community effort, seen off by the local priest, and with loads of prizes presented at a terrific evening ceilidh.
> View attachment 543871



That landing strip does look amazing and I do enjoy a ceilidh. Dramathon is on my radar, as is the postponed Tiree Ultra ( was down as a team of two this year, with daughter due to get the glory leg)
Ideally I'd like Mrs Tenkay and I to enter as a team of two but she's understandably apprehensive due to not wanting to risk damage to her titanium knee.
In the dim and distant mists of time, well before our daughter moved there, our very first trip to Scotland was to Edinburgh where Mrs Tenkay was competing in a 100k race in the grounds of Herriot Watt University, and I was boosting the takings of the Students Union bar 🍺🍻 😁


----------



## gavroche (27 Aug 2020)

Well, I thought you might be interested in that. Since a minority of the population decided to leave the EU, you are aware that all non-national residents have to go through the process of applying for settled status in order to stay. 
I have been here for 50 years now and have a letter from the Home Office that clearly states that all restrictions on my stay here are lifted. That letter is dated in 1972, which is before the UK joined the EU. 
I have phoned my local MP this morning to find out where I stand and his reply was to go through the process just to be on the safe side. 
I would have thought he could have investigated a bit more to give me a definite answer. 
The process has to be done on a mobile phone and when I tried, it says that my phone is not compatible for it so I will have another go on my son's phone when he gets back from Taiwan and hope that his phone is compatible or otherwise, what do I do? 
I wonder if English people residing in the rest of the EU will have to do a similar thing in the country where they live now? 
What a farce!!


----------



## pawl (27 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> As they say in these parts a bit nippy this morning.
> 
> Looks like long sleeved top and tights for this morning’s bimble🥶🥶🥶




It was a bit chilly No wind 23 miles covered.

It’s now raining


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I like that idea of sending the bags and travelling by train. We are thinking of trying it to the Whitby area.


I went for a week's holiday in Penzance once. I wanted to take my bike but was thinking that it could be a lot of hassle on the trains. It turned out that the bike spaces were already booked anyway so I booked a courier to take care of it for me. Fortunately, my then girlfriend had family there so they took delivery of the bike the day before we went down and sent it back the day after we came home. I think each way cost about the same as a day's bike hire and I did 4 or 5 rides while I was there so it was cheaper than hiring a bike, and my bike was better than those available in the local bike shops.


----------



## pawl (27 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The garden needs it




Mine doesn’t Please feel free to have mine.


----------



## pawl (27 Aug 2020)

Any body been watching My Yorkshire farm.What a brilliant family.

Amanda Owen has written three books on her life as a Yorkshire shepherdess


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Waking up at 0300 means I need a pee.
> *Waking up at 0500 means I have wet the bed *.


I've only done that once in 60 years. I had been to the pub and got rather inebriated, and then went home and straight to bed. I started having a dream about still being at the pub, chatting to my mates. The conversation was very humorous but I was busting so I made my excuses and headed for the Gents. So there I was, standing at a urinal in full flow when I suddenly realised that I appeared to be standing horizontally rather than vertically...  Oh, damn!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I've only done that once in 60 years. I had been to the pub and got rather inebriated, and then went home and straight to bed. I started having a dream about still being at the pub, chatting to my mates. The conversation was very humorous but I was busting so I made my excuses and headed for the Gents. So there I was, standing at a urinal in full flow when I suddenly realised that I appeared to be standing horizontally rather than vertically...  Oh, damn!!!!


Ha ha
I know someone that did similar but had opened the wardrobe door and used that.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ha ha
> I know someone that did similar but had opened the wardrobe door and used that.


I knew someone who used his parents' wardrobe - while they were asleep in bed next to it! His mum and dad were _not _amused... 

PS Talking of doing weird things while asleep... That has just reminded me of a couple I knew who were stopping with a mutual friend. I popped down to see the 3 of them one morning and there was a bit of a flap going on. Apparently, they'd had a late night and had decided to have a lie-in. The woman woke up to discover her boyfriend - still asleep - attempting to climb through the open first-floor bedroom window!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

Mrs P mixed the new paint colour for our front room herself. May I remind you all this is the colour which is currently the wrong one. The mixing took place two weeks ago.

The mixing was achieved through the use of a plastic kitchen measuring jug and a dinner knife. The jug with paint and knife stuck in solidified paint is still in the kitchen. Do I:

Bin it myself
Clean and rescue it myself
Wait to see how long before Mrs P tries one of the above
Ask Mrs P to sort it out
Sue for divorce
Call me unreasonable but I find this irritating. Now lads I'm looking for support here. If I'd done this? 🤔

I should mention Mrs P purchased a set of three measuring jugs this morning.

I'm a patient man but..........


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ha ha
> I know someone that did similar but had opened the wardrobe door and used that.


I'm going to have to confess to having actually done this.......

Decades ago some friends stayed over on NYE. We went to the pub and got smashed. The next morning our friend confessed she'd had to pass her handbag to her partner who clearly wasn't going to reach the bathroom and was "unwell"


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Well, I thought you might be interested in that. Since a minority of the population decided to leave the EU, you are aware that all non-national residents have to go through the process of applying for settled status in order to stay.
> I have been here for 50 years now and have a letter from the Home Office that clearly states that all restrictions on my stay here are lifted. That letter is dated in 1972, which is before the UK joined the EU.
> I have phoned my local MP this morning to find out where I stand and his reply was to go through the process just to be on the safe side.
> I would have thought he could have investigated a bit more to give me a definite answer.
> ...


Before the EU even, Common Market back then.

Which passport do you hold, out of interest.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P mixed the new paint colour for our front room herself. May I remind you all this is the colour which is currently the wrong one. The mixing took place two weeks ago.
> 
> The mixing was achieved through the use of a plastic kitchen measuring jug and a dinner knife. The jug with paint and knife stuck in solidified paint is still in the kitchen. Do I:
> 
> ...



Rescue it yourself, and try to clean it
Bin it yourself if you can't clean it
Then blame Mrs P as she tries one of the above
Sue for divorce, after it doesn't work


----------



## gavroche (27 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Before the EU even, Common Market back then.
> 
> Which passport do you hold, out of interest.


French passport as I still have French nationality and intend to keep it.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> French passport as I still have French nationality and intend to keep it.


Maybe they'll stick you onboard the MV Epsilon, Holyhead, and send you back. A C-130, out of Valley, might be expensive.

Hope you get a better answer than you've been given, sooner rather than later.


----------



## Paulus (27 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> Well, I thought you might be interested in that. Since a minority of the population decided to leave the EU, you are aware that all non-national residents have to go through the process of applying for settled status in order to stay.
> I have been here for 50 years now and have a letter from the Home Office that clearly states that all restrictions on my stay here are lifted. That letter is dated in 1972, which is before the UK joined the EU.
> I have phoned my local MP this morning to find out where I stand and his reply was to go through the process just to be on the safe side.
> I would have thought he could have investigated a bit more to give me a definite answer.
> ...


I feel for you. I have no idea what the other EU countries will do with expat. British residents. I hope they won't be so small minded.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

Er, the EU wasn't founded until 1993. 

I hope it goes well for you Gavroche. I would hope that of you have a letter like that it should be a foregone conclusion. In your position I would drop a few quid on a solicitor and seek a professional opinion before drawing attention to myself by starting the application process.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2020)

Those night time pee stories reminded me.
When I was a kid......maybe 6 years old, the bog was down the yard and everyone had a po (bed pan, gazunder).
So this night I got up, pulled the po out, had my pee and got back into bed.
The next morning I slipped my foot into my slipper.....only to find that I hadn't used my po at all


----------



## gavroche (27 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Er, the EU wasn't founded until 1993.
> 
> I hope it goes well for you Gavroche. I would hope that of you have a letter like that it should be a foregone conclusion. In your position I would drop a few quid on a solicitor and seek a professional opinion before drawing attention to myself by starting the application process.


That is a good idea and I might just do that.  
At least, my solicitor should be able to give me a definite answer, unlike the MP who must be afraid to commit himself.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Those night time pee stories reminded me.
> When I was a kid......maybe 6 years old, the bog was down the yard and everyone had a po (bed pan, gazunder).
> So this night I got up, pulled the po out, had my pee and got back into bed.
> The next morning I slipped my foot into my slipper.....only to find that I hadn't used my po at all


When I was riddled with blood clots and stuck in hospital for over a week, I noticed that the old man in the bed next to me was not using his bed. He was spending all day and night in a chair between the 2 beds, just the other side of a curtain which was closed at night. I went to get out of bed his side one morning and slipped, almost falling flat on my face. He'd only peed into a bottle overnight but fallen asleep and dropped it on the floor between our beds! 

He did it again a couple of nights later but I had learned to check before getting out of bed, and was getting out the other side anyway. I had a quiet word with one of the nurses that he really needed to have the bottle taken away promptly after he had used it!


----------



## pawl (27 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Those night time pee stories reminded me.
> When I was a kid......maybe 6 years old, the bog was down the yard and everyone had a po (bed pan, gazunder).
> So this night I got up, pulled the po out, had my pee and got back into bed.
> The next morning I slipped my foot into my slipper.....only to find that I hadn't used my po at all





I had a musical po When in use it played chamber music.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> French passport as I still have French nationality and intend to keep it.


Ridiculous situation you find yourself in. I wish we could, as a country, be more sympathetic.

My sons have Ukrainian and Italian grandparents. I've encouraged two of them to apply for an Italian passport.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2020)

Since we’re sharing embarrassing toilet stories, here’s mine. 

Anyone that runs will know that it seems to jiggle your insides and often requires you to empty your bowels rather promptly, especially after a strong coffee before setting out. Two thirds of the way round my morning run, I had to clamber up the banking and go behind a wall and do the deed. Next day I met a lady I know on the walk with her little white Westie. She informed me that she had had to wash her after her last walk as she had rolled in human poo in the exact same spot! Oops. Was hard keeping a straight face.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

Problem there is possession of a countries passport is not automatically indicative of a right to reside or citizenship within that country.

A friend of mine is polish, and he was telling me how prior to the leave date a lot of his polish chums who were resident here but not british citizens were buying property here in the hope that would give them some kind of rights or entitlement. They were wrong.

I'm sure Gavroche will be fine, bit it's a serious ballache that the government can't make it clear in plain language where people in his position now stand, so that when MPs receive queries from their constituents they can direct them to an authoritative source. Alas, no government of any stripe has ever been efficient or sensible...which is why I dont5 vote for any of them,


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> My sons have Ukrainian and Italian grandparents. I've encouraged two of them to apply for an Italian passport.


My mum's side of the family are Scottish. The way things are headed, I may be eligible for a Scottish passport for a few years before I pop my clogs...


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

That worries me even more. Being a scotsman from the northern isles, if Jockland did become independent the northern isles are quite likely to either refuse to accede, or to break away and become independent themselves, or more likely a protectorate territory of Norway.

So which of a gazillion passports would I end up with?

Why cant the world just give each other a big hug?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That landing strip does look amazing and I do enjoy a ceilidh. Dramathon is on my radar, as is the postponed Tiree Ultra ( was down as a team of two this year, with daughter due to get the glory leg)
> Ideally I'd like Mrs Tenkay and I to enter as a team of two but she's understandably apprehensive due to not wanting to risk damage to her titanium knee.
> In the dim and distant mists of time, well before our daughter moved there, our very first trip to Scotland was to Edinburgh where Mrs Tenkay was competing in a 100k race in the grounds of Herriot Watt University, and I was boosting the takings of the Students Union bar 🍺🍻 😁


Coincidentally, it was Portobello RC that we used to run with, a very friendly bunch. Wednesday night intervals on the prom with hill reps in Holyrood Park in the summer, back in the day !


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

And now the rain has arrived.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> And now the rain has arrived.



It arrived here lunch time just as we pulled up outside the club, its still raining.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

I did an hour on the bike, and as I arrived home at half 2 it was threatening it, but it's only just started in earnest.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Since we’re sharing embarrassing toilet stories, here’s mine.
> 
> Anyone that runs will know that it seems to jiggle your insides and often requires you to empty your bowels rather promptly, especially after a strong coffee before setting out. Two thirds of the way round my morning run, I had to clamber up the banking and go behind a wall and do the deed. Next day I met a lady I know on the walk with her little white Westie. She informed me that she had had to wash her after her last walk as she had rolled in human poo in the exact same spot! Oops. Was hard keeping a straight face.



Right!

Embarrassing toilet anecdotes.
During the IOW Marathon, a tough, hilly and scenic route starting and finishing on the Prom in Ryde.
I was quite a few miles into the race when I realised that I needed the loo. I was between villages and realised that I couldn't make it to the next one where there might be a pub who's toilet I could use. Just in time a narrow lane appeared on my left I dashed up there and pushed my way through a hedge into an uncultivated field. I quickly squatted down resting my back against the hedge as a wave of relief swept over me. Looking up I noticed I could see the tops of the occasional car as they crossed a narrow hump bridge. " Good job they can't see me" I thought. A few moments later a Wallace Arnold coach full of pensioners crested the bridge. The extra height and picture windows giving them the perfect view.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> During the IOW Marathon, a tough, hilly and scenic route starting and finishing on the Prom in Ryde.
> I was quite a few miles into the race when I realised that I needed the loo. I was between villages and realised that I couldn't make it to the next one where there might be a pub who's toilet I could use. Just in time a narrow lane appeared on my left I dashed up there and pushed my way through a hedge into an uncultivated field. I quickly squatted down resting my back against the hedge as a wave of relief swept over me. Looking up I noticed I could see the tops of the occasional car as they crossed a narrow hump bridge. " Good job they can't see me" I thought. A few moments later a Wallace Arnold coach full of pensioners crested the bridge. The extra height and picture windows giving them the perfect view.


I would _never_, _ever _make a mistake like that... 



ColinJ said:


> Mind you, I had something similar happen to me on the Manchester 100 once! I got a lift to Wythenshawe Park and was getting a bit desperate by the time we arrived. That second cup of strong coffee first thing might not have been a great idea!
> 
> So I headed for the toilet block only to find it chained up. (In later years, I noticed that there toilets in one of the other buildings.) In desperation, I jumped on my bike, rode off and found a bush at the far end of the park. I was about to avail myself of its cover when a dog ran up to me followed by its owner!
> 
> ...


... _again_!


----------



## gavroche (27 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I did an hour on the bike, and as I arrived home at half 2 it was threatening it, but it's only just started in earnest.


And which bike were you using may I ask?


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> And which bike were you using may I ask?



The ebike!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2020)

Luckily I have never suffered from embarrassing moments like that. Thank god.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Right!
> 
> Embarrassing toilet anecdotes.
> During the IOW Marathon, a tough, hilly and scenic route starting and finishing on the Prom in Ryde.
> I was quite a few miles into the race when I realised that I needed the loo. I was between villages and realised that I couldn't make it to the next one where there might be a pub who's toilet I could use. Just in time a narrow lane appeared on my left I dashed up there and pushed my way through a hedge into an uncultivated field. I quickly squatted down resting my back against the hedge as a wave of relief swept over me. Looking up I noticed I could see the tops of the occasional car as they crossed a narrow hump bridge. " Good job they can't see me" I thought. A few moments later a Wallace Arnold coach full of pensioners crested the bridge. The extra height and picture windows giving them the perfect view.


It were you they were talking about!


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> The ebike!
> 
> View attachment 543925


Was there at least a possibly of a BM, to make the stop worthwhile.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Luckily I have never suffered from embarrassing moments like that. Thank god.



Mrs Tenkay has probably the funniest / scariest tale to tell.
We were taking part in the South Downs Way run which was always held on the weekend closest to the longest day. This particular year was gloriously sunny with stunning scenery and every checkpoint seemed to be trying to outdo each other with the quality of home made cake, tea, coffee, sandwiches etc on offer. Later in the day we were crossing a field and Mrs Tenkay mentioned that she needed to stop for a wee. I noticed a dilapidated barn in the next field and she headed off to seek relief. A couple of minutes later an ashen faced Mrs Tenkay reappeared.
"That was quick" I said, "are you OK?" 
She'd gone behind the barn and squatted down with her back against the metal sheeting. Just before she started to wee she glanced down and noticed that her nether regions were hovering a few inches above a nest of snakes who'd been basking in the sun. 😯


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2020)

My only claim to infamy is my ability to conjure up motor vehicles and cyclists. When I cycle on any quiet road and have not seen a vehicle for a long time I reckon it is probably safe to stop for a pee. This is the signal for convoys to appear from both directions as well as a few hikers coming in sight. On forest trails or cycle tracks cyclist hove in sight immediately.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2020)

My last bog story (possibly).
Set off from Strasbourg early morning to catch the ferry back home. I really needed a No2 (or a Mo as I will now call it).
Stopped at a small service station and dashed to the bog.
There was one cubicle free. A 12" gap at the bottom of the door and a woman attendant sat next to it.
I could not relax. All I did was fart.
Eventually I gave up and walked out....or tried to.....except the woman demanded 50 cents .....50 cents FOR ONE FART.
Not sure how but I made it to the ferry.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2020)

Crikey. The rain is bouncing down. It’ll be dark really early tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2020)

I am so glad that I don't have any stories to tell.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am so glad that I don't have any stories to tell.


......or that you’re willing to share?


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2020)

I remember a club ride from many years ago, busting for a pee I shouted pit stop and dropped off the back to water a gate post, when I got back on my bike and was sprinting after the pack it seemed that every gate way and gap in the hedge had a cyclist or two in it, I got to the junction at the end of the lane and there was only two waiting, almost the entire pack had stopped.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My last bog story (possibly).
> Set off from Strasbourg early morning to catch the ferry back home. I really needed a No2 (or a Mo as I will now call it).
> Stopped at a small service station and dashed to the bog.
> There was one cubicle free. A 12" gap at the bottom of the door and a woman attendant sat next to it.
> ...


On the back of a door in Glasgow Queen St station. "Here I sit broken hearted, paid a penny and only farted". Obviously a few years ago.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> On the back of a door in Glasgow Queen St station. "Here I sit broken hearted, paid a penny and only farted". Obviously a few years ago.



Inflation


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ......or that you’re willing to share?





Seriously I don't have any funny stories to tell.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2020)

Just noticed this on at 9. Not sure if a psychological thriller is the best pre-bedtime watching though!

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/2768861/31535207/get-out-2017


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2020)

Never really stopped raining all day so dug out my favourite cast iron pan for a curry. No idea why but it always tastes better from this pan. Turned out a bit hotter than I intended which reminds me of a past lucky escape.
We had a visit from the managing director as he liked to put in an appearance from time to time. I got on well with him once I discovered he preferred somebody who spoke back. He told me later I got the job as on our first meeting I was a bit terse with him and he decided I was an awkward sod and just what he was looking for.
Anyway my wife who was an excellent cook invited him in for a pot luck dinner which was chilli con carne. He declined as he did not like spicy food and just as well as she had badly misjudged the chilli and it was red hot even for us. She would probably have bluffed her way out of it somehow but cannot imagine how.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just noticed this on at 9. Not sure if a psychological thriller is the best pre-bedtime watching though!
> 
> https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/2768861/31535207/get-out-2017


Thanks Mo. Mrs P out at book club and I was just wondering about what to do with the rest of the evening.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

Before I head off to watch the film. I will relate one more pee story. A member of our club, NOT me, was riding home after a club ride. In need of some urgent relief he stopped in a driveway, popped round behind the large gate post and emerged feeling more comfortable.........

.........24 hours later CCTV footage appeared on Facebook of said moment of relief. 😂 I think the entire club has seen the clip. 

Fortunately the house owner is friendly with one of our members and has a sense of humour!!


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks Mo. Mrs P out at book club and I was just wondering about what to do with the rest of the evening.


There's that one on at ten to watch!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Aug 2020)

What I’ve learnt from pee stops is to always remember where the railway line runs


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2020)

I'm watching on playback.......that's a disturbing opening scene.......


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just noticed this on at 9. Not sure if a psychological thriller is the best pre-bedtime watching though!
> 
> https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/2768861/31535207/get-out-2017


It's a shocker!  

I watched it on Netflix a couple of months ago...


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> What I’ve learnt from pee stops is to always remember where the railway line runs


What I've learnt is always check to see if there's an electric fence.
Don't ask me how I know!


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2020)

One for @Drago 

View: https://youtu.be/QAxWCpHvvy4


----------



## 12boy (28 Aug 2020)

Here is one of my fecal adventures....years ago we would go cross county skiing in the mountains just west of Denver at a high altitude without actual trails. We would make our own trails with sturdy skis made for this. On one trip, having exerted myself, I felt a strong need for relief and found a large stump kinda level with the snow. Dropped trousers and began the process only to overbalance, have the rear part of the skis sink deeply in to the powder snow, and wound up head down and skis up. Thankfully, once my friends quit laughing they helped me get up which would have been difficult by myself in 6 feet of snow with skis on.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> Here is one of my fecal adventures....years ago we would go cross county skiing in the mountains just west of Denver at a high altitude without actual trails. We would make our own trails with sturdy skis made for this. On one trip, having exerted myself, I felt a strong need for relief and found a large stump kinda level with the snow. Dropped trousers and began the process only to overbalance, have the rear part of the skis sink deeply in to the powder snow, and wound up head down and skis up. Thankfully, once my friends quit laughing they helped me get up which would have been difficult by myself in 6 feet of snow with skis on.


Was this before or after you'd been?


----------



## 12boy (28 Aug 2020)

During, really. Not very nice but lots of snow to clean off with.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> During, really. Not very nice but lots of snow to clean off with.


And you upside down at the time!
Hope you carried on with the skiing afterwards.


----------



## 12boy (28 Aug 2020)

Had to keep skiing to get warm. Snow bath from knees to navel was chilly.


----------



## screenman (28 Aug 2020)

Morning all, dark and grey here and I have woken up with a headache, not a good start to the day, not self induced I should add. Garage redecorating begins today.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
The rain continues here so it will be a squelchy walk with the dog. 
I did have some loose plan to go out on the bike later but that might get shelved because of the weather. 
Our daughter is coming for tea tonight so fish and chips from the local chippy will be consumed.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2020)

Good morning people. .


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks. Damp but not raining and no wind either.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Aug 2020)

Morning all, overcast and chilly today, low temperatures seem to be set for the next few days at least.
And in other news, today is Supermarket day.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I remember a club ride from many years ago, busting for a pee I shouted pit stop and dropped off the back to water a gate post, when I got back on my bike and was sprinting after the pack it seemed that every gate way and gap in the hedge had a cyclist or two in it, I got to the junction at the end of the lane and there was only two waiting, almost the entire pack had stopped.


That's why I stopped wearing bibs.......all the faff for a pee. I couldn't pull them down far enough without dropping the shoulder strap.
None of those problems with (what I call) normal shorts


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Seriously I don't have any funny stories to tell.


Why, were you a good girl ?
Never wet yourself when pregnant ?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2020)

Morning. A 6.5 mile jog done, bath had and just started breakfast.

Dry morning but a chilly northerly.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why, were you a good girl ?
> Never wet yourself when pregnant ?




Not even close. I knew where all the toilets in the city centre were.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That's why I stopped wearing bibs.......all the faff for a pee. I couldn't pull them down far enough without dropping the shoulder strap.
> None of those problems with (what I call) normal shorts



I must admit I've never worn bib shorts, ordinary shorts or running shorts is all I've worn.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2020)

Morning all.
Talking of peeing......I got up for a pee at 0610, decided the temperature decidedly cool and got back into bed.
Just enjoyed my coffee and wondering what the day will bring.
Rain is promised for the whole day......not heavy but constant.
I made a start on clearing my junk from the hallway so that needs finishing......bit of advice wanted here.......
●MrsDs bike WAS in the garage. It had a basket all my stuff eg helmet, gloves, Garmin etc resided in it.
Then our daughter snaffled the bike and basket. So.........
Where to put all the bits??? 
I may resort to clearing out the cupboard just for this. A man's work is never done


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Not even close. I knew where all the toilets in the city centre were.


City centre toilets, there’s a thing of the past...


----------



## gavroche (28 Aug 2020)

Salut copains et copines! Rotten weather again today . I have not been out yet but it doesn't look promising. Mrs G wasn't well last night. She was shivering and cold. She is still asleep now but seem to be ok. No shivering and body temperature back to normal. I was going to call 111 last night but she asked me to wait and see till this morning. I will see when she wakes up. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> City centre toilets, there’s a thing of the past...




It was a long time ago.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That's why I stopped wearing bibs.......all the faff for a pee. I couldn't pull them down far enough without dropping the shoulder strap.
> None of those problems with (what I call) normal shorts


I roll the leg up.........works well.


----------



## dickyknees (28 Aug 2020)

Morning all. 
A fine start to the Bank Holiday weekend, raining, forecast most of the day and wind increasing to 20 mph gusting 35. 
Can you remember when in work looking forward to Bank Holidays?


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2020)

Good morning. I woke at 4ish, had a brew and fell asleep again till 8.30!!! 
'Twas dark and wet at 4 and is now quite sunny with some cloud. Could be a decent day.

No ride plans today as all our group bar two are busy/away. Me and t'other chap decided to see what the morning brings. I'm going to a meeting at the sports and social club about social distancing at the club.

I need to black the fire surround before reinstalling it. Final coat on bookshelves and job's a good 'un.

Hopefully weather will allow me to harvest onions and clean out the refuse collection vehicle sitting in my garage.


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Yay....it's Fish Friday! 
Got to drop the car in to the garage this morning to have a suspension bush replaced (advisory on MOT) .

You can tell it's Bank Holiday - they've started roadworks on the main road into the village and they've put scaffolding up outside one of the shops in the vilage centre, near the traffic lights and restricting the flow. It'll be chaos!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Can you remember when in work looking forward to Bank Holidays?


I struggle to recall work. Apart from Christmas and NYE I worked all Bank Holidays as they fell in peak season for us.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I roll the leg up.........works well.


You must have a Longer tod I mean more slack in the shorts.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Can you remember when in work looking forward to Bank Holidays?


Nope. As a shift worker, we didn't get public holidays and were always expected to work either Christmas or New Year too.


----------



## gavroche (28 Aug 2020)

Luckily, all of my working life, I have never worked nights or Bank Holidays.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2020)

Since I can remember we have not "done" bank holidays. Our memories of either going away for the weekend or just going out for the day are........traffic jams.
So for many many years we have just let the world get on with it.
We would often put the evening news on just to see the traffic queues though


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Aug 2020)

A belated good morning fellow retirees,

Just put the last few items of clothing to be sent up to Edinburgh. All the bulky stuff like shoes / clothes toiletries etc so we'll be able to travel light when we take the Brommies on the train.
The box that the new microwave came in proved to be the ideal size, the carrier is collecting it today and it will be with our daughter tomorrow. It does make travelling so much easier and we'll repeat the process on our return.
Computer upgraded itself so I'm delayed and just about to jump on the Turbo trainer. Today I'll be tackling "Cote du Holme Moss Pt1" looking at the elevation profile it does look a tad lumpy.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks🏃‍♀️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♀️🚶‍♀️🍻


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2020)

Blinkin ecky thump and ee by gum.
I have just put the central heating on.
Who would have thunk it


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A belated good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Just put the last few items of clothing to be sent up to Edinburgh. All the bulky stuff like shoes / clothes toiletries etc so we'll be able to travel light when we take the Brommies on the train.
> The box that the new microwave came in proved to be the ideal size, the carrier is collecting it today and it will be with our daughter tomorrow. It does make travelling so much easier and we'll repeat the process on our return.
> ...


Kev (or may I call you Tenkay).
Am I correct in thinking you don't have a car?


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> *Since I can remember we have not "done" bank holidays*. Our memories of either going away for the weekend or just going out for the day are........traffic jams.
> So for many many years we have just let the world get on with it.
> We would often put the evening news on just to see the traffic queues though



Same here, we usually spend Bank Holidays in the garden (if it is fine and warm), or, in the house.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Blinkin ecky thump and ee by gum.
> I have just put the central heating on.
> Who would have thunk it



We got a new Central Heating System about 3 years ago. It has one of those fancy computerised thermostat/controller things.

It reduced our bills considerably, at first.....

Why only at first you may ask.....

I did not show Mrs @BoldonLad how to use it, so, I was in control of temperature and on/off settings....

I eventually had to relent..... threatened with withdrawal of certain "services"....... and show Mrs @BoldonLad how it worked.....

Our heating has been on for two days in a row now


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I struggle to recall work. Apart from Christmas and NYE I worked all Bank Holidays as they fell in peak season for us.


I worked every bank holiday on the railways, loads of engineering work so we were always rostered on. Too many people all going out thinking that they were going to have a great time. Congestion on the roads, crowded towns and beaches, rubbish weather. I was glad to work.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2020)

Never worked bank holidays.

I had a small fire last night. It was lovely.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Blinkin ecky thump and ee by gum.
> I have just put the central heating on.
> Who would have thunk it



We had ours on for an hour this morning, my favourite dressing gown is in the wash and the spare one is a bit thin.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2020)

Some years ago when I had my first car I made the mistake of trying to get to Bourton On The Water on an August bank holiday Monday, we eventually gave up and ended up in a crammed Stratford On Avon, since then we've planned trips the week end before or the week end after.


----------



## gavroche (28 Aug 2020)

What's up with you lot? Are you all wimps? Central heating in August? You do know this is still summer for another 4 weeks. I am still wearing T shirts all day long and evenings. When it gets a bit cooler, maybe a jumper but far too early for central heating, besides, my pension can't afford it till winter starts or maybe French blood is warmer than yours?


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2020)

It's odd isn't it.
Come Bank Holiday and everyone wants to rush to the seaside.
It's the last place I want to go on those days.


----------



## gavroche (28 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's odd isn't it.
> Come Bank Holiday and everyone wants to rush to the seaside.
> It's the last place I want to go on those days.


I live by the seaside so I see it everyday. No need for a Bank Holiday for me.


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> I live by the seaside so I see it everyday. No need for a Bank Holiday for me.


Me too.


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2020)

Car dropped off to have suspension bushes done. Will pick it up at 5 pm.
Off for a stroll down to the village in a bit for some refreshment and to watch the Grockles streaming in...........it doesn't take much to occupy me.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2020)




----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


Ayeuptha'sup


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2020)

It's bin day today and they have bin  well that was the highlight of the day over


----------



## ColinJ (28 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> City centre toilets, there’s a thing of the past...


With widespread working-from-home, soon to be followed by city centres themselves (as we have known them)... I think that big empty office blocks and disused department stores will be converted into housing.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> I live by the seaside so I see it everyday. No need for a Bank Holiday for me.


The last time I went to the beach was 2nd December 2019


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Morning all.
> A fine start to the Bank Holiday weekend, raining, forecast most of the day and wind increasing to 20 mph gusting 35.
> Can you remember when in work looking forward to Bank Holidays?


Bank holidays are very confused up here. Some employers use the English dates, some the Scottish dates, some regions have their own, the schools use a variety of holiday calendars that don’t necessarily line up with any of the employer’s dates, some employers have abandoned any notion of bank holidays altogether. Mrs F’s employer only recognises Christmas Day and New Years Day, if they want to take any other day off they have to take it out of their annual leave. Their leave entitlement was extended to make up for this.


----------



## gavroche (28 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The last time I went to the beach was 2nd December 2019


You haven't missed a thing. Still the same water.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Kev (or may I call you Tenkay).
> Am I correct in thinking you don't have a car?



Yes, that's correct but it is a bit of a tale.
Being born and brought up in Birmingham I never felt the need to own a car, the public transport was excellent and there was even an all night bus service.
I worked ( briefly ) at Longbridge " The Austin" as it was known colloquially, and must own up to lending a hand in the production of the masterpiece of design and engineering that was the Austin Allegro.

When I moved to Poole I met the future Mrs Tenkay, she did own a car but I was happy to either get a bus or more often than not, just run to places ( I had a small backpack with a towel, deodorant and a change of clothes )
I did learn to drive and passed my test but decided that it was not for me.

Mrs Tenkay never really enjoyed driving, it was just shopping trips and the occasional holiday. I'd either run or walk to work and Mrs Tenkay preferred to cycle, so when our daughter moved out last year we were happy to let her take the car, with a young daughter she had far more need for it than we did and that's how we became a no car family.
We tend to shop locally, if there's a bigger shop then Mrs Tenkay will take her Roberts with panniers, it's a bit heavy as it has a Rohloff hub but it is a reliable workhorse.
So, for us, it is working very well, there's always home deliveries should the need arise and we usually travel by train when we go on holiday ( and Poole is a ferry Port should we wish to visit La Belle France or further afield.)

Or, to put it more succinctly, Yes to both questions


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The last time I went to the beach was 2nd December 2019


Your Forum photo doesn't do you justice Numbnuts, I thought you were going to say 6th June 1944


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2020)

@gavroche I'm with you, it's still summer and all year I do what I can to avoid putting the central heating on. I don't like the dry atmosphere it creates or spending the money.

@Tenkaykev I like your car post. It wouldn't work in our house but wish it could.


----------



## pawl (28 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> During, really. Not very nice but lots of snow to clean off with.


 

Reminds of the old rule when wild camping in the snow re melting snow on the camping stove .Beware the yellow snow.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2020)

How I wish I had a creative mind. Could have made a fortune. How about this for ingenuity? Someone has had this idea, designed it, manufactured and sold it.

Locally I see appearing on the nozzle/handle end of petrol pump hoses a clip on dispenser which contains thin plastic envelopes. Pull one out, slip on your hand and then pick up the nozzle.

Genius.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2020)

I lived in Birmingham for about 30 years and although I passed my test decades ago we never needed a car as the bus service was so good and we also shopped locally.

But once we decided to move to Wales, we needed a car to look around and living very rurally with a terrible bus service, we can't live without one. I am the driver. Mr WD never took a test.

I quite like driving out here. It's no hassle at all although there are always 1 or 2 idiots.


----------



## pawl (28 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Since I can remember we have not "done" bank holidays. Our memories of either going away for the weekend or just going out for the day are........traffic jams.
> So for many many years we have just let the world get on with it.
> We would often put the evening news on just to see the traffic queues though




Happy days😖😖Like you gave up going to any tourists traps on bank holidays


----------



## Domus (28 Aug 2020)

Oh no, post has just arrived, big A4 white envelope addressed to me..................McCarthy & Stone retirement homes brochure.


----------



## gavroche (28 Aug 2020)

Domus said:


> Oh no, post has just arrived, big A4 white envelope addressed to me..................McCarthy & Stone retirement homes brochure.


Funny, just got one as well this morning and straight into the bin.


----------



## pawl (28 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Some years ago when I had my first car I made the mistake of trying to get to Bourton On The Water on an August bank holiday Monday, we eventually gave up and ended up in a crammed Stratford On Avon, since then we've planned trips the week end before or the week end after.


 

It must have been two or three years ago we went up to Chesterfield bank holiday market Decided to com back. Via Matlock for a fish and chip lunch.Big mistake Took an hour to get through Matlock All the car Parks full Did find a chippy in a small village Lesson learned


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> But once we decided to move to Wales, we needed a car to look around and living very rurally with a terrible bus service, we can't live without one. I am the driver. *Mr WD never took a test*.
> 
> I quite like driving out here. It's no hassle at all although there are always 1 or 2 idiots.


I thought you said he could drive.....................................................you round the bend


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I thought you said he could drive.....................................................you round the bend




He could, he just never took a driving test.

As i said above, he never took a test, not that he couldn't drive.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Aug 2020)

Domus said:


> Oh no, post has just arrived, big A4 white envelope addressed to me..................McCarthy & Stone retirement homes brochure.


Well, at least it wasn't for funeral plans... Once I got to 60 I started getting them regularly and also brochures for care homes etc.!


----------



## oldwheels (28 Aug 2020)

Just had a long fight with UPS who redirected me to Yodel who would not recognise the tracking number of a missing parcel which UPS said delivery attempted but now I would have to collect from an unknown depot. Yodel refused to tell me the name of the local carrier. Five minutes search found the carrier who confirmed that they had the parcel and no attempt had been made to deliver but due to backlog would not get to me until next week. The local carrier said there had been a lot of people getting false messages from UPS.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2020)

It's  I'm not going out and the roof don't leak.........................


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2020)

In the George.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2020)

How weird, last night I dreamt that the battery had gone in room thermostat, just went passed and it was flashing to say it needed new battery..........


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> How weird, last night I dreamt that the battery had gone in room thermostat, just went passed and it was flashing to say it needed new battery..........


Now, can you please have another dream and tell me the lottery numbers?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 544038
> 
> In the George.


Not exactly buzzing.
Hope the food is good.


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not exactly buzzing.
> Hope the food is good.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Now, can you please have another dream and tell me the lottery numbers?


For Sat lotto

02 18 23 33 34 38 
16 20 22 31 34 42
04 14 21 29 32 37 
05 08 11 28 33 41 
03 21 25 28 34 38


----------



## GM (28 Aug 2020)

G'day all... Late clocking in again, but I've had a strange morning. Two weeks ago I got a letter from the hospital about a rescheduled appointment for this morning at 10 o/c, even the name of the clinic I had to attend, but a couple of days ago I got 3 text messages from them telling me not to go to the hospital as it was a telephone appointment. I was due to have an Endoscopy, got me thinking how they gonna get a camera down my throat on the phone 

After my 3 minute phone chat I loaded up the car for trip to the skip with a load of rubble.

That's the trouble when you don't look in here for a day, I had 12 pages to catch up on. The toilet stories made me laugh, I think I could write a book about the times I've been caught out, the best having to go on the M25 fast lane ( all perfectly safe )


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2020)

I think I need a post prandial nap.


----------



## 12boy (28 Aug 2020)

Cool morning, hot afternoon, had the first rain in months yesterday, and the air is smoke free and the sky robins egg blue with a few wispy clouds. A ride this morning, some projects this afternoon and then a masked foray with Mrs. 12 to several stores. Gotta suck the joy out of every day. In Zorba the Greek the question is posed....is it better to live as if you will never die or to live like you know you will die tomorrow?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Now, can you please have another dream and tell me the lottery numbers?




128 million tonight I have a lucky dip


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2020)

Dirk alert
Dirk alert
Radio five 2 minutes ago. Police warning......do not travel to Devon or Cornwall as they are already at full capacity


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dirk alert
> Dirk alert
> Radio five 2 minutes ago. Police warning......do not travel to Devon or Cornwall as they are already at full capacity


I know!
Blimmin' Grockles won't listen though!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2020)

Afternoon walk done. Cuppa and watch Antiques Road Trip now and see if they find any bargains.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2020)

I'm making a shepherds pie tonight, at the moment I have a pan of mince and a pan of potato's bubbling away on the stove.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2020)

Set to be the coldest bank holiday on record


----------



## ColinJ (28 Aug 2020)

I've got my long johns out of storage about a month early! 

I am ok at this temperature if I have had a decent bike ride because my metabolism chugs away at a higher rate for hours afterwards, but sitting around typing on a laptop all day doesn't do much to keep me warm... (It is 17.5 degrees in here at the moment, and I bet that it drops to 14-ish this evening.)


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Set to be the coldest bank holiday on record


That's yer global warning for ya!


----------



## screenman (28 Aug 2020)

The top is off the vodka bottle, a great day has been had.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> The top is off the vodka bottle, a great day has been had.



Just opened my second can of Brewdog "Barnard Castle Eye Test" 🍻


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just opened my second can of Brewdog "Barnard Castle Eye Test" 🍻


Did you fail, and require glasses?


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did you fail, and require glasses?



My eyes were just about good enough to find my way to the fridge for a third can - cheers! 🍻


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> My eyes were just about good enough to find my way to the fridge for a third can - cheers! 🍻


No detours required.


----------



## GM (28 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> The top is off the vodka bottle, a great day has been had.





Tenkaykev said:


> Just opened my second can of Brewdog "Barnard Castle Eye Test" 🍻




Just opened the 3rd bottle from our wine case that we got on Monday.....I know, I must try harder!


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Set to be the coldest bank holiday on record



Its been like a winters evening here, it was dark before half seven and we've had the gas fire on all evening.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Aug 2020)




----------



## screenman (29 Aug 2020)

Not a clue what it is like our as it is still very dark, have I woken up in November. Had an email from the swimming pool yesterday to say they are going to start taking the direct debit again, yippeee, unfortunately they still do not know when they are going to re-open, but we can use the other pools they have, one is 21 miles away and the other about 33 miles away. I have had discussions with them.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

I am gobsmacked.
My life is in tatters.
I will never be the same again .
Got up in the pitch black to listen to Tony Blackburn on S.O.T.S AND HE IS NOT ON How can they do that to me!!!


----------



## Paulus (29 Aug 2020)

Morning all. 
A damp, grey start to the day here. 
Dog walking soon and then settling down to watch stage 1 of the tour this afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (29 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am gobsmacked.
> My life is in tatters.
> I will never be the same again .
> Got up in the pitch black to listen to Tony Blackburn on S.O.T.S AND HE IS NOT ON How can they do that to me!!!


Me too. Some American called Martha Reeves is on. What has she ever done?


----------



## screenman (29 Aug 2020)

We are venturing out to Doncaster today, first time since lockdown.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

Morning. By George it's a wee bit nippy out there.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Woke up to a cup of coffee on my bedside table, Mrs Tenkay was up and about and I was still feeling zonked. Might be the after effects of my tackling part of the "Cote du Holme Moss" on the turbo yesterday


Paulus said:


> Me too. Some American called Martha Reeves is on. What has she ever done?



So you're saying that the BBC are Vandellaising SOTS?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Me too. Some American called Martha Reeves is on. What has she ever done?


I think she had a market stall in the 60s
TBF she is playing some good stuff (providing you like soul type music).
And ..........where are are the terrible jokes?
And......where is the nearly gold medallion ?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

The series of strike is back on this weekend on BBC.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

screenman said:


> We are venturing out to Doncaster today, first time since lockdown.


We had this discussion before I think but.......in my mind you live in the flat lands of Lincoln while Doncaster is in Yorkshire.
Roughly what distance is it ?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

And it's rainingraining

And I see that the actor who played Black Panther in the Avenger series has died from Colon cancer. He was only 43.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

Anyway.
Good day to all.
Yesterday we got a load of winter plants (40) and this morning will be planting them.
@PaulSB I liked your idea re Violas but MrsD had her heart set on trailing plants for the front.
We next need some taller stuff for behind them BUT we only want them for winter as we have plans for summer/autumn plants.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And it's rainingraining
> 
> And I see that the actor who played Black Panther in the Avenger series has died from Colon cancer. He was only 43.


Just heard that.
I dont know him but its sad to see any people go like that at that age.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2020)

Good morning people, bright and breezy this morning, the washing that I had to bring in and spin yesterday is back out on the line again, hopefully it will dry this time.


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2020)

I have risen!

Raining hard overnight. Its stopped now, but still breezy out there.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Aug 2020)

Morning all, thermometer is reading 6.5. Making porridge for the first time in months but resisting putting the heating on. So far.


----------



## gavroche (29 Aug 2020)

Bonjour. Still in bed so no idea what it is like outside so far. I am glad the big day has finally arrived and I have booked the TV for every afternoon till the TdF is finished. My rides will have to be in the morning now until the end in Paris. 
Allez Pinot!!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, thermometer is reading 6.5. Making porridge for the first time in months but resisting putting the heating on. So far.


Everything is brighter than yesterday. Temperature is supposed to be similar but its surprising what a bit of sunshine does.


----------



## screenman (29 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We had this discussion before I think but.......in my mind you live in the flat lands of Lincoln while Doncaster is in Yorkshire.
> Roughly what distance is it ?



60 miles.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

I started a small fire. I can let It die down later if it warms up. IF


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Looks like we're in for a sunny weekend.
It'll be Grockle Central come midday.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> then settling down to watch stage 1 of the tour this afternoon.


Yes, stage 1 of who knows how many 
Paris-Nice in March didn’t quite make it to Nice, will the Tour complete the reverse ? It’s going to be interesting which teams throw everything at week 1 and 2 in the strategy that there won’t be a week 3.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The series of strike is back on this weekend on BBC.


Blimey, 3 day a week commuting and series of strikes at the BBC, it’s just like the 70’s


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

I won on the lottery last night. A whole £2.30


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Blimey, 3 day a week commuting and series of strikes at the BBC, it’s just like the 70’s




Ah. I remember it well. The good old days


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I won on the lottery last night. A whole £2.30



Don't spend it all at once.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Don't spend it all at once.




I will try to contain my excitement


----------



## gavroche (29 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I won on the lottery last night. A whole £2.30


I don't know what got over me in Lidl yesterday but , in one moment of madness, I bought a Loto ticket for tonight. It is years since I have done that.
£2 wasted I 'm afraid.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I won on the lottery last night. A whole £2.30


Beers are on WD..........or will you blow it all on 50% off coffee at your favourite caf on Monday?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2020)

Good morning. The sun is shining and it will be a beautiful autumn day. This is lifting my mood considerably. Absolutely shoot night's sleep, thoughts flitting all over the place, even gave up cycling. 

I will harvest my onions shortly and bring in the silage. An ALDI trip will be needed for odds and ends...... finished the ice and Tanqueray gin last night. 

Hip is aching for the first time in months.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Beers are on WD..........or will you blow it all on 50% off coffee at your favourite caf on Monday?




It's the last day on Monday isn't it?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's the last day on Monday isn't it?


Yep........so you'd best join the crowds thronging the streets. 😄


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. The sun is shining and it will be a beautiful autumn day. This is lifting my mood considerably. Absolutely shoot night's sleep, thoughts flitting all over the place, even gave up cycling.
> 
> I will harvest my onions shortly and bring in the silage. An ALDI trip will be needed for odds and ends...... finished the ice and Tanqueray gin last night.
> 
> Hip is aching for the first time in months.




Planning permission has been given for an Aldi in Newtown. Wooohoo. Never been In one


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep........so you'd best join the crowds thronging the streets. 😄




Errr. Perhaps not.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Planning permission has been given for an Aldi in Newtown. Wooohoo. Never been In one


How exciting for you. 😄 I really like ALDI very fair prices, some things ridiculously cheap. Ginger nuts 25p/packet often £1.29 elsewhere. Fruit and veg sometimes has a rather short keeping time but overall the quality is really good.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2020)

@Dave7 I have to say I think trailing Pansy will be a mistake. If you must have these try to search out Pansy Cool Wave - it comes in a variety of colours but not a huge range. If you planted Viola at the front there is a slight chance they will trail a little over the edges.

If Mrs D is determined to have trailing plants at the front I suggest ivy. A good garden centre will have plants which are already 9**-12" long. You might have to search a bit for these, the sooner the better as current crops will be longer due to summer growth.

** in the industry trailing ivy with a 9" trail is an unofficial standard. Nothing legal just what is expected.

I'll think about something for the back. Are these plants you will pull out and throw away in spring when you do the summer planting?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2020)

Brrrr......I have had a chilly 36 miles. A very cold northerly wind that felt more like November than August. At least the sun is out to heat the house up a bit.


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I won on the lottery last night. A whole £2.30




Begging letter in the post.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 I have to say I think trailing Pansy will be a mistake. If you must have these try to search out Pansy Cool Wave - it comes in a variety of colours but not a huge range. If you planted Viola at the front there is a slight chance they will trail a little over the edges.
> 
> If Mrs D is determined to have trailing plants at the front I suggest ivy. A good garden centre will have plants which are already 9**-12" long. You might have to search a bit for these, the sooner the better as current crops will be longer due to summer growth.
> 
> ...


Yes.....purely for the winter. Chuck them away come spring.
Cool wave is what she wanted.
Thanks


----------



## GM (29 Aug 2020)

Morning all... I was hoping to check in earlier when I went back to bed with my  after emptying the dog at 7 o/c, but internet was slow. Managed to get S.O.T.S on my phone and a bluetooth speaker. No internet on my tablet, my little bedroom is the furtherest from router. Martha played some great songs, one of the best era's for music I reckon!
Not cold enough for the central heating yet, but we did have to close a couple of windows.


----------



## screenman (29 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We had this discussion before I think but.......in my mind you live in the flat lands of Lincoln while Doncaster is in Yorkshire.
> Roughly what distance is it ?



Just arrived 51 miles, shortest route rather than fasted which is longer, 59.2 mpg.


----------



## Paulus (29 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Planning permission has been given for an Aldi in Newtown. Wooohoo. Never been In one


Don't get too excited


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....purely for the winter. Chuck them away come spring.
> Cool wave is what she wanted.
> Thanks


The best choice for trailing Pansy.

Ok, background plants. If you want height these are almost bound to be evergreen shrubs or conifers. Plants grow slowly in winter so you will need to buy something which has already achieved the height you want.

My first thought is grasses. Wide range of colour and form which could be left in the container in summer and contrast well with bedding plants. Grasses could also be happily dug out of the container and repositioned elsewhere, a lot of the other options won't like this.

Evergreens are generally slow growing and therefore more expensive. There are some which are grown in millions specifically for this purpose and they will be cheaper. There are a few conifers grown this way, for bright gold colour look for Cupressus macrocarpa Goldcrest or similar. There are a number of different varieties or cultivars, by variety/cultivar mean the last name. It's the first two which are more important. You'll find quite a range of blue or green conifers. The Goldcrest and similar will prefer protection from cold wind. It's almost certainly the one you will see in garden centres.

For evergreen shrubs consider Skimmia, winter flowering heather, taller Euonymous, perhaps "evergreen" Euphorbia.

By all means have a look through the shrub area for ideas but you are more likely to find these items in the area dedicated to bedding plant or looking good/impulse plants.

You will find better ranges in a decent garden centre than B&Q etc. but "might" strike lucky at Aldi.

Sorry to use botanical names, there either aren't any or I don't know them.


----------



## gavroche (29 Aug 2020)

How do some of you, OAPs, managed to do that sort of mileage so early in the morning, ( 36 and 51 miles) ? Are you sure you are not lying about your age and more like in your 30's really ? I am green with envy because when I do 30 miles plus, I think I have done well. 
Chapeau to you and may it last.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2020)

@Dave7 look out for Cordyline australis which comes in red, green or green/white variegated varieties/cultivars. The one you are most likely to find is called "Red Star."

Needs some protection from cold winds. 

Consultancy invoice in post - cheque please, no bank details given out - and I'm now going to pull my onions.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> How do some of you, OAPs, managed to do that sort of mileage so early in the morning, ( 36 and 51 miles) ? Are you sure you are not lying about your age and more like in your 30's really ? I am green with envy because when I do 30 miles plus, I think I have done well.
> Chapeau to you and may it last.


I think @screenman went by car which is of course cheating 

My buddies and I always ride in the morning as it leaves the afternoon free for doing stuff. If I ride in the afternoon I tend to do nothing for the rest of the day as I'm beginning to feel tired.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> How do some of you, OAPs, managed to do that sort of mileage so early in the morning, ( 36 and 51 miles) ? Are you sure you are not lying about your age and more like in your 30's really ? I am green with envy because when I do 30 miles plus, I think I have done well.
> Chapeau to you and may it last.


Think it's the thought of my breakfast that keeps me going!


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Planning permission has been given for an Aldi in Newtown. Wooohoo. Never been In one


I’m so lucky my nearest town for shopping has THREE Aldi’s and I’m not going to tell you where this wonderful place is.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> How do some of you, OAPs, managed to do that sort of mileage so early in the morning, ( 36 and 51 miles) ? Are you sure you are not lying about your age and more like in your 30's really ? I am green with envy because when I do 30 miles plus, I think I have done well.
> Chapeau to you and may it last.


Two or three magnets on their wheels


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Two or three magnets on their wheels


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> I’m so lucky my nearest town for shopping has THREE Aldi’s and I’m not going to tell you where this wonderful place is.




Greedy thing.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Aug 2020)

First reasonable forecast for a while so up early and looked ok outside. Had some porridge and got togged up then realised it was raining. Wait for 10 minutes and it has passed over so off out in what used to be my winter gear. Temp to start was 7C with a brisk northerly wind which blows me up the long hills ok but means I have to push a bit back down but not on the last swoop back down. By this time temp has risen to 9C and as I write this it is now 12c outside my house. Being Saturday there are only a few cars around at that time but the campsite which I pass seems to be at full capacity. 
Yesterday afternoon Calmac put out a text that Lochaline/Fishnish ferry had abandoned the timetable and was running a shuttle service to try to keep up with traffic volume. Whether it was more hordes arriving or not I do not know but I do not remember this volume in past years.


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Two or three magnets on their wheels


Maybe just confusing kilometres and miles , us seniors can struggle with metric.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Planning permission has been given for an Aldi in Newtown. Wooohoo. Never been In one


I can honestly say I have never been into Aldi or Lidl, I'm not too sure we even have them in my area, of course we do have a Waitrose and Sainsburys


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I can honestly say I have never been into Aldi or Lidl, I'm not too sure we even have them in my area, of course we do have a Waitrose and Sainsburys




Posh bugger


----------



## numbnuts (29 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Posh bugger


Yeah there is nothing like being a snob or should that be a slob never quite sure on that one


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Aug 2020)

Managed a 10k bimble around the little park around the corner. It was noticeably fresher when I set out. The high winds and recent wet weather have combined to lower some branches across the footpaths, fortunately I remembered to duck on each lap. 

The Suns out now and the second pot of coffee is brewing ☕☕


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2020)

We're in Leamington Spa this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2020)

I have just had a big bowl of soup for lunch. Cuppa now then doss on the couch with the cycling on I think.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2020)

Sausage and egg on toast in a posh cafe for me, it were very nice.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> I don't know what got over me in Lidl yesterday but , in one moment of madness, I bought a Loto ticket for tonight. It is years since I have done that.
> £2 wasted I 'm afraid.



If you don't post any further after tonight, we know you have won and bought your own island


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> How do some of you, OAPs, managed to do that sort of mileage so early in the morning, ( 36 and 51 miles) ? Are you sure you are not lying about your age and more like in your 30's really ? I am green with envy because when I do 30 miles plus, I think I have done well.
> Chapeau to you and may it last.


If you are impressed by _that_, gav, read _this_...



ColinJ said:


> I'll just dig up a letter sent by Chris Crossland, the organiser of_ The Other Fleet Moss Randonee_ in 2006... I kept the letter because it made such an impression on me at the time. TOFMR was a 200 km audax event from Halifax up into the Yorkshire Dales and back via the fringes of The Forest of Bowland.
> 
> Chris C:
> 
> ...


----------



## 12boy (29 Aug 2020)

Actually cold here this morning. As we would say in New Mexico...Chile today, hot tamale. And a little rain too, which makes perfect sense as Saturday is the Farmers Market at the county extension office. Praps the drought will easy up for a while. The aspens on the mountain have been stressed and if they get a little rain maybe they will give us a little pretty color when they change.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I can honestly say I have never been into Aldi or Lidl, I'm not too sure we even have them in my area, of course we do have a Waitrose and Sainsburys


My nearest Sainsbury is about 100 miles away and I think there is a Waitrose a bit further into the urban jungle of Glasgow. Oban has both Lidl and Aldi as well as Tesco and M&S. Not been in any of them since about January.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

A reasonably successful morning all things considered.
Got a lot of winter plants in.
Going with @PaulSB s suggestion and going for some Violas tomorrow plus some taller plants (see what they have).

Did a lot of dead heading (we have a good number of potted plants.
Sat outside listening to some Pick of the Pops but it did get cold.
Just put chips, sausage and chicken into cook.
Golf, cycling and football on tv....I am spoiled.


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I can honestly say I have never been into Aldi or Lidl, I'm not too sure we even have them in my area, of course we do have a Waitrose and Sainsburys


Many years ago Mrs Kog and I were shopping in our local Waitrose, coming towards us was our dentist who we were on first name terms with. " What are you two doing in here, Waitrose is for posh people "


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A reasonably successful morning all things considered.
> Got a lot of winter plants in.
> Going with @PaulSB s suggestion and going for some Violas tomorrow plus some taller plants (see what they have).
> 
> ...


Pleased to read your dead heading, few people bother with this but it's very worthwhile.

Violas. Good, I hope it works.......for my sake. 🤞😂


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2020)

Well just popped down from the allotment for a brew and a rummage in the freezer. Tonight's tea will be homemade turkey and apricot burgers, homegrown lettuce, tomatoes, new potatoes, French beans, the last few peas and runner beans.........just thought I'd mention this. 😄

I need to dig a few potatoes, tidy the compost heap and then it's a quick shower and the ALDI run.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Tonight's tea will be homemade turkey and apricot burgers...


I gave up eating meat in 1983 but I am sure that there are plenty of carnivores/omnivores reading the thread who would _love _to know how to make their own turkeys at home!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Pleased to read your dead heading, few people bother with this but it's very worthwhile.
> 
> Violas. Good, I hope it works.......for my sake. 🤞😂


Put it this way. If it doesn't work you can shove your consultancy fee


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 look out for Cordyline australis which comes in red, green or green/white variegated varieties/cultivars. The one you are most likely to find is called "Red Star."
> 
> Needs some protection from cold winds.
> 
> Consultancy invoice in post - cheque please, no bank details given out - and I'm now going to pull my onions.




Are you allowed to say things like pulling your onions.😖😖😖


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I gave up eating meat in 1983 but I am sure that there are plenty of carnivores/omnivores reading the thread who would _love _to know how to make their own turkeys at home!




It's not easy that's for sure


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> We're in Leamington Spa this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 544170




The town or the shop.😀😀Were you aware that you had a three baby elephants following you.🐘🐘🐘


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Are you allowed to say things like pulling your onions.😖😖😖


Better than pulling his plums


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Better than pulling his plums




Oh dear this could get a bit rude


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Oh dear this could get a bit rude


Nothing unusual about that on this thread


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nothing unusual about that on this thread




Surely not.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2020)

Well, that was an eventful first day...kept it interesting.


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2020)

Not much done today.
Walked doggie, picked up some shopping, did a bit of gardening, planted some spring onions, cut the lawns.
Going to watch the film 'Legends' about the Kray twins next.🔫


----------



## oldwheels (29 Aug 2020)

Borrowbox which is an extension of the local library seem to have frozen me out. I cannot connect because it says there is no internet connection which is not correct at my side anyway. It is not available for the macbook but only phones and ipads with possibly kindle. I have plenty on my kindle anyway and I have read pretty well everything vaguely readable on borrowbox so it may sort itself later. This appears to be a not uncommon problem but I cannot find any solution which works. 
There are as many books in the house as probably the local library many of which were the property of my wife. There are lots more in a flat in Aberdeen but son no.2 will not be back home till October when he has trips to Aberdeen scheduled for training courses.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 look out for Cordyline australis which comes in red, green or green/white variegated varieties/cultivars. The one you are most likely to find is called "Red Star."
> 
> Needs some protection from cold winds.
> 
> Consultancy invoice in post - cheque please, no bank details given out - *and I'm now going to pull my onions.*


Doesn't that bring tears to the eyes?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, that was an eventful first day...kept it interesting.


First day of what? Have I missed something?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Aug 2020)

I’ve switched the heating on for tomorrow morning


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> First day of what? Have I missed something?


Le Tour de France. Wet roads caused a bit of mayhem at times.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve switched the heating on for tomorrow morning


Sounds like it’s going to be quite chilly.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2020)

They've just given out the possibility of temperatures around freezing(0°C) in parts of Scotland and Northern England.

It's August!!


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> The town or the shop.😀😀Were you aware that you had a three baby elephants following you.🐘🐘🐘



The town, I like those sculpture, but I'd be a bit worried if they started following us about, I'd wonder what had been put in my coffee.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Le Tour de France. Wet roads caused a bit of mayhem at times.



I haven't watched any of it yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2020)

I may have to have a fire in the morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have to have a fire in the morning.


Electric blanket is on.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2020)

I might close the windows.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Aug 2020)

Morning just done the ironing
ps. I won a £10 on the thunderball


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Le Tour de France. Wet roads caused a bit of mayhem at times.


Ah. Thanks.

First day of footie yesterday as well. The mighty Rovers beating Doncaster 3:2.......just.


----------



## screenman (30 Aug 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2020)

Good day and it looks as though it will be. Sky is completely clear and there isn't a breath of wind. Only 7⁰C though........

I have noted a certain amount of fun was had at my expense yesterday. This time I'll ignore it but I do expect better from you all.............

Today will be challenging. We are going to Great Dun Fell. This is a nice little 50+ mile circular route in Cumbria which starts at Orton, near Penrith so a bit of a drive first. Good flat route with only one hill.

To quote Simon Warren, Britain's Greatest Cycling Climbs:

"This is the greatest climb in England, this is our Mont Ventoux, it has no peers, there is no comparison: Great Dun Fell is simply unique."

Hopefully a first for me.......


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks. A tad brisk as they say.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning just done the ironing
> ps. *I won a £10 on the thunderball*



Well done. Don't waste it,


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Watched the TDF highlights on ITV4 last night. It's probably an indication of the growing popularity of cycling but the amount of adverts has certainly increased.

While I did enjoy it, there wasn't the same level of engagement for me, I miss the days of Cav and Wiggo, and without Geraint or Froome it just felt a bit flat. Still, early days, mountains ahead⛰️⛰️

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏊‍♂️


----------



## GM (30 Aug 2020)

Morning all... Early start for me, off out shortly after my porridge with the London Sunday riders. Should be about 40 miles on the Brompton, hopefully the weather will be better than it was in Nice yesterday. Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have to have a fire in the morning.


You would be better lighting a fire in Mr WD...... he would keep you hot all day


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2020)

Good morning folks, bright and sunny but a tad  today.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2020)

Morning all.
A cold start but sunny day.....heating is on and its August
Enjoy your rides Paul & GM.
Mo, I watched some of the TdF.....those pile ups looked nasty.
Big decisions yesterday......lots of good sport on TV so was forced to flick channels a bit which I don't like doing. BUT I managed to watch my team lose to Arsenal.
Today I have more plant planting (see what I did there).
No idea what else is in store for when (MrsD) decides to get out of bed.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2020)

*I *_have _risen!


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Doggie walking and Sunday lunch at the Crown on the menu today.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Aug 2020)

Morning all, quite a nice morning, temperature not as bad as forecast, a little up on yesterday in fact. Needn’t have bothered with the CH, but at least it’s proved that it still works.

Caught up with the final two episodes of A Suitable Boy last night, an absolute joy. Must read the book now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Watched the TDF highlights on ITV4 last night. It's probably an indication of the growing popularity of cycling but the amount of adverts has certainly increased.
> 
> ...


Did you watch the women’s one day race earlier in the day ? I’m not going to say where she finished but Lizzie Deignan is looking good after maternity leave followed by lockdown.


----------



## pawl (30 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, bright and sunny but a tad  today.




Still dull and chilly here.Porridge this morning instead of the usual three Weetabix.


----------



## pawl (30 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Le Tour de France. Wet roads caused a bit of mayhem at times.




Looked as though they could have done with studded tyres.


----------



## Paulus (30 Aug 2020)

Good morning everyone. 
The sun is shining, all is well.
This morning we are re arranging the spare room . The bed is going to the small room ready for our daughters bed, she has bought a new one, to arrive on tuesday to go in the large spare bedroom. Keep up at the back, questions will be asked later.😀
Then out for a quick ride before the tour starts .
A bottle of Malbec will help the evening mellow.
We watched "The Green Mile " last night. What a great film. I had it recorded from last December. Has Tom Hanks ever made a duff film?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2020)

Re the plants we planted yesterday.
They were just small 'plugs' of winter pansies. They were not much to look at and being a novice I confess to being worried.
Just been down the garden and really could not believe the difference.
Overnight 75% of them seem to have flowered and they all look healthy.
I am a happy bunny


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Looked as though they could have done with studded tyres.


35mm ones


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Did you watch the women’s one day race earlier in the day ? I’m not going to say where she finished but Lizzie Deignan is looking good after maternity leave followed by lockdown.



I missed that, I'll see what I can find on Catch Up.

Speaking of Women cyclists, Mrs Tenkay and I were out on our Brommies last Sunday, tootling down a country lane when a lady absolutely flew by on a CHPT3, pausing only to glance down at Mr Tenkays sparkly purple Brommie and shout "lovely colour" before vanishing into the distance🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️


----------



## pawl (30 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Still dull and chilly here.Porridge this morning instead of the usual three Weetabix.





Correction sun has just appeared 🌞🌞🌞


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2020)

Looks like it might be a nice day here today. 👍


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2020)

Morning. A pleasant 32 miles round one of my favourite loops. Chilly, but not so much wind as yesterday so actually felt better. 

I will plonk myself in front of the tv all afternoon again and watch the cycling. Can't be bothered with the local walks at the weekend anyway.


----------



## gavroche (30 Aug 2020)

Good morning. Blue sky and so far and hardly any wind so after walking Molly, I shall go for a 20 /25 miles ride ( sorry @Mo1959, far enough for me) and then TdF all afternoon although I have a sneaky suspicion that my services will be required by Mrs G to carry on painting the walls and skirting board this afternoon. 
I shall remain quiet and try to avoid the subject but I don't think it will work.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I missed that, I'll see what I can find on Catch Up.
> 
> Speaking of Women cyclists, Mrs Tenkay and I were out on our Brommies last Sunday, tootling down a country lane when a lady absolutely flew by on a CHPT3, pausing only to glance down at Mr Tenkays sparkly purple Brommie and shout "lovely colour" before vanishing into the distance🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️


Googles CHPT3, finds mostly clothing. Is a CHPT3 a souped up Brompton 
? Like when Lotus put one of their engines in a Ford Cortina ?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Googles CHPT3, finds mostly clothing. Is a CHPT3 a souped up Brompton
> ? Like when Lotus put one of their engines in a Ford Cortina ?


Just had a look at the Brompton website.....seems to be a special version. Not sure how souped up it is though. Lol. https://www.brompton.com/bikes/special-editions/chpt3


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2020)

Bloody hell. What a price they are.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. A pleasant 32 miles round one of my favourite loops. Chilly, but not so much wind as yesterday so actually felt better.
> 
> I will plonk myself in front of the tv all afternoon again and watch the cycling. Can't be bothered with the local walks at the weekend anyway.


Mo.... do you understand all the scoring and points stuff ??
I have read it but it still leaves me mainly blank.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo.... do you understand all the scoring and points stuff ??
> I have read it but it still leaves me mainly blank.


Not particularly. I think the gist of it is the first so many riders who take either a mountain section or a sprint section get points which tally up for the Polka Dot and Green jerseys.

Have to admit the timing of the finishing bunch confuses me a bit as so many seem to get the same time apart from the first few over the line. Lol


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody hell. What a price they are.



A friend purchased one when they came out last year. Evidently Brompton are something of a cult item in the Far East, with people individualising them with aftermarket parts such as Titanium seat posts and other fripperies  The " Special Editions" are quite sought after due to their limited availability.
When Coronavirus struck my friend lost all of his overtime and things were tight financially so he put his bike up for sale.
He sold it for £4K. He was offered 5K if he posted it, but being both cautious and wise he would only sell to someone willing to collect.
I've seen them on Ebay fetching £5-6K, some are new, still in the box which makes me think that there are people who purchased them as a sort of speculative investment.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Not particularly. I think the gist of it is the first so many riders who take either a mountain section or a sprint section get points which tally up for the Polka Dot and Green jerseys.
> 
> Have to admit the timing of the finishing bunch confuses me a bit as so many seem to get the same time apart from the first few over the line. Lol


As I understand it, if there is a measurable gap between groups crossing the line then they give different times between groups but not individually within the group. If there is a prang inside the final 3K then everyone involved in the prang is awarded the same time as the main finishing group who weren't involved in the prang, if that makes sense?


----------



## oldwheels (30 Aug 2020)

Out early again for a bimble on my usual route as tomorrow road resurfacing starts for 3 days and there are some spectacular dips which need levelled. Not a breath of wind and 7C but still midges are out. I usually stop for a couple of minutes at two favourite spots but not this morning due to midges. Busy for early on a Sunday, 4 cars, one van and a camper which is local.
The camp site has had a clearance and most of the motorhomes have gone and a few of the tents. Mebbe that is why the Lochaline ferry had to run a shuttle service yesterday to get them off. Corran ferry must be a nightmare.
9C when I got back home but sun is now out and still no wind.


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2020)

Bank Holiday Sunday morning doggie walk on our local beach that the Grockles don't know about.
Saunton Sands, just down the road, is rammed. 
















Off for Sunday lunch after we've had a cuppa and change of clothing.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Not particularly. I think the gist of it is the first so many riders who take either a mountain section or a sprint section get points which tally up for the Polka Dot and Green jerseys.
> 
> Have to admit the timing of the finishing bunch confuses me a bit as so many seem to get the same time apart from the first few over the line. Lol


From what I read my understanding is they give points etc to the first few but the main bunch get the same time in order to prevent a mass charge with all the likely collisions.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2020)

Just beans on toast for lunch. Position assumed on the couch for the cycling now.


----------



## Paulus (30 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> From what I read my understanding is they give points etc to the first few but the main bunch get the same time in order to prevent a mass charge with all the likely collisions.


This may make it a bit easier. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Points_classification_in_the_Tour_de_France


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2020)

Good afternoon. I have bimbled. Just shy of 12 miles. A tad cool in the shade and when the breeze picked up. Loads of traffic on the road we well.


----------



## gavroche (30 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Not particularly. I think the gist of it is the first so many riders who take either a mountain section or a sprint section get points which tally up for the Polka Dot and Green jerseys.
> 
> Have to admit the timing of the finishing bunch confuses me a bit as so many seem to get the same time apart from the first few over the line. Lol


It is very easy, have been following it since late 1950's but don't have time to explain at the moment as just got back from my ride, 21 miles with 13% gradients, so off for a shower now and then TdF, combined with a bit of painting. 
Roads are packed around here and so are the car parks close to beaches. Is Covid a thing of the past? It seems like it for many careless people.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just beans on toast for lunch. Position assumed on the couch for the cycling now.


Frightened of asking but what is your favourite position


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just beans on toast for lunch. Position assumed on the couch for the cycling now.


I see your beans and raise you a.........





Not bad for £5.50.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> I see your beans and raise you a.........
> 
> View attachment 544346
> 
> Not bad for £5.50.


Excellent value. Looks good!


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning just done the ironing
> ps. I won a £10 on the thunderball


Noticed you kept that number to yourself when you gave the numbers out.


----------



## dickyknees (30 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Position assumed on the couch for the cycling now.


I settled down to watch ITV 4 for the British Touring Car racing from Knockhill but found the TDF. 

Eventually found the car racing on ITV 2. Exciting, close and sometimes on two wheels. 
Will have to alternate between the two, but it’ll get complicated when the cricket starts on BBC 1 later.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Still dull and chilly here.Porridge this morning instead of the usual three Weetabix.


Try Shredded Wheat, by I bet


----------



## gavroche (30 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> I settled down to watch ITV 4 for the British Touring Car racing from Knockhill but found the TDF.
> 
> Eventually found the car racing on ITV 2. Exciting, close and sometimes on two wheels.
> Will have to alternate between the two, but it’ll get complicated when the cricket starts on BBC 1 later.


If you watch the cricket, you are guaranteed to fall asleep.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just beans on toast for lunch. Position assumed on the couch for the cycling now.


You'll not get far on the couch!


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> If you watch the cricket, you are guaranteed to fall asleep.


I don't need cricket to do that at the moment.......


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Try Shredded Wheat...


The marketing department's first effort didn't go down too well... 






Just like the Shredded Wheat, in fact!


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good afternoon. I have bimbled. Just shy of 12 miles. A tad cool in the shade and when the breeze picked up. Loads of traffic on the road we well.
> 
> View attachment 544335
> 
> ...


You've found dinner for the next few days in that first picture. How many did you get?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Aug 2020)

Turned out to be an unexpectedly nice morning, set off for a walk expecting cloud and 11 degrees, after a few miles the sun came out and it suddenly got warm , 15 degrees by the time we got back. Very pleasant indeed.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've found dinner for the next few days in that first picture. How many did you get?




None. Their too bloomin heavy to get on me bike.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> None. Their too bloomin heavy to get on me bike.


Any missing a leg?


----------



## numbnuts (30 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> None. Their too bloomin heavy to get on me bike.


So you tried then


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> So you tried then




Fortunately no. Catching them isn't easy. That I do know


----------



## pawl (30 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Try Shredded Wheat, by I bet
> View attachment 544357




That’s a challenge.I will have four tomorrow Will need a bigger bowl though .🧺🧺🧺


----------



## Paulus (30 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> That’s a challenge.I will have four tomorrow Will need a bigger bowl though .🧺🧺🧺


Hot or cold milk though.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Fortunately no. Catching them isn't easy. That I do know


There was 2 out on the road on my ride this morning. Some of the fencing is poor so they get through. I put on my best gruff farmer Mo voice and chased them back through the fence.


----------



## dickyknees (30 Aug 2020)

The grass is always greener in the middle of the A55. Seen yesterday from the traffic camera.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> View attachment 544389
> 
> 
> The grass is always greener in the middle of the A55. Seen yesterday from the traffic camera.


Wonder what the law is if they cause an accident?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder what the law is if they cause an accident?


Survivors will be blamed, sentenced to death, and eaten!


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder what the law is if they cause an accident?


They get baaaned......


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> They get baaaned......


Maybe the farmer will get fleeced with a big fine!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2020)




----------



## dickyknees (30 Aug 2020)

The lamb....orghini is just out of shot.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

Ewe end up paying for ramming them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Aug 2020)

dickyknees said:


> The lamb....orghini is just out of shot.



As is the born again Mod on his Lamb... Retta


----------



## GM (30 Aug 2020)

Back from yet another fantastic London Ride. Thanks to rb58, the history of London is absolutely amazing, so much to see and learn.
BTW...I love my Brompton, worth their weight in gold!


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


>


They're not that baaa d!


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> They're not that baaa d!


And you herd it here first.


----------



## GM (30 Aug 2020)

Love to go down that Col de Turini, looks brill. Going up I think I'd be walking though!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2020)

WOW! What a stunning climb and beautiful circular route to get there and back. The views while climbing this fell are magnificent looking down in to a sunlit valley which is a long way below with the Lake District in the mid-distance. At the top rewarded by a panorama across the Lakes, Eden Valley and the Pennines.

There's a really good and very expensive shop selling handmade chocolates at the end. 🤔😀Mrs P will be happy. 

Me and my buddy.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! What a stunning climb and beautiful circular route to get there and back. The views while climbing this fell are magnificent looking down in to a sunlit valley which is a long way below with the Lake District in the mid-distance. At the top rewarded by a panorama across the Lakes, Eden Valley and the Pennines.
> 
> There's a really good and very expensive shop selling handmade chocolates at the end. 🤔😀Mrs P will be happy.
> 
> ...


You're behind the times. Golf balls are so last century, we've moved onto pyramids over this side.


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> And you herd it here first.


For flocks sake!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! What a stunning climb and beautiful circular route to get there and back.


It's on my 'to do' list.

I fancy doing it as a forum ride but it is a bit out of range from here, being nearly 110 km to the foot of the climb '_as the crow flies_'. If I do it, I'll ride up to the area a couple of days in advance and stop up there for a mini-break, then ride home again a few days later.

You clearly avoided any problems with kamikaze sheep on the descent!


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> For flocks sake!


Get the flock out off here.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I fancy doing it as a forum ride but it is a bit out of range from here, being nearly 110 km to the foot of the climb '_as the crow flies_'.



Hmm, it is about the same distance from Chorley! @PaulSB - did you do a loop from home (in which case - kudos!) or did you start from somewhere closer?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, it is about the same distance from Chorley! @PaulSB - did you do a loop from home (in which case - kudos!) or did you start from somewhere closer?


It's 63 miles by motorway from my house!!! A couple of days ago I asked RWGPS to plot a route - 93 miles - so No! it wasn't a round trip from home.  That would be +/- 200 miles. 

We drove to Orton, parked up and did the ride. A nice circular route of 57 miles, 5315 feet at 13.1avg.


----------



## pawl (30 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Hot or cold milk though.





Definitely cold I have always hated hot milk on cereals like weetabix cornflakes etc.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2020)

The new series of Strike about the private eye is on BBC1 at 9pm .


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Definitely cold I have always hated hot milk on cereals like weetabix cornflakes etc.




Weetabix is like eating straw.


----------



## GM (30 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The new series of Strike about the private eye is on BBC1 at 9pm .




Yea, we'll be watching it, it's very popular in GM mansions


----------



## pawl (30 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Weetabix is like eating straw.




When I was a kid I used to eat Weetabix spread with strawberry jam.Thats got me thinking Weetabix spread with Marmite.or peanut butter and strawberry jam.May we’ll catch on 🤮🤮🤮


----------



## 12boy (30 Aug 2020)

You guys are trying to pull the wool over my eyes. Here in Wyoming the sheep flee from people because they know what lonely sheepherders have in mind......


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

12boy said:


> You guys are trying to pull the wool over my eyes. Here in Wyoming the sheep flee from people because they know what lonely sheepherders have in mind......


And what would that be?


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The new series of Strike about the private eye is on BBC1 at 9pm .


Haven't heard of that one.

We've just discovered the Bridge on iPlayer. 5 episodes in to Series 1. Total of 4 series and 38 episodes.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2020)

Morning. Gosh it's getting really dark in the mornings now. Think I will just walk this morning. May or may not bimble later....I shall see how I feel.


----------



## FrankCrank (31 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The new series of Strike about the private eye is on BBC1 at 9pm .


A few days ago I watched Series 1 of this, and found the acting so wooden. Saw all 3 parts, and ended up thinking I'd wasted 3 hours of my life. Shame, as the location brought back lots of memories from my time working in the Smoke. I'm sure it's just me - it has good reviews on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2020)

Good morning. Clear, bright, sunny but ridiculously cold for August - even if it is September tomorrow. Very noticeable that crops on the allotment have stopped growing 2-3 weeks earlier than I would expect. Contrary to the great early spring weather many things have not produced the surplus I expect - can't help but feel that weather put plants under a lot of stress.

I've been awake far too long. Time to do the ironing and then see what the day brings.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Haven't heard of that one.
> 
> We've just discovered the Bridge on iPlayer. 5 episodes in to Series 1. Total of 4 series and 38 episodes.



We really liked the Bridge, a lot of TV series made with an eye on the international market are so formulaic, you start to notice the mini cliff hangers that occur so that adverts can be inserted. The Bridge was really well made with strong characters and a good storyline. We also enjoyed the insight into how a different society and culture operates.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Aug 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

I was planning on going for a run but am worried about missing the lady from the Premium Bonds if she comes to inform me that I've won the Million. 😉

I'll give the Brommies a once over before we head up to Edinburgh tomorrow, we're a bit apprehensive about cycling across London between Stations but Mrs Tenkay has sorted out a route and I'm sure we'll be fine.

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏊‍♂️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2020)

Morning all, looking nice out there but certainly a lot cooler.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2020)

Good morning people. Last night we had an uninvited guest, one of the biggest spiders I've seen for a long time, an impressive beastie, I spent ten minutes watching it explore our lounge, it had an impressive turn of speed across our laminate floor but didn't climb well, but it was making my Good Lady nervous so when it started climbing our back wall I evicted it, chucked it out in the back garden.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2020)

Good morning. My god it's a bit nippy this morning.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (31 Aug 2020)

Morning all 

Off to Barny this morning to fill the car up and get some shopping.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2020)

I have risen!

Enjoyed a nice bank holiday lay in. Muttley walked. Cool out, but cloudy and very still, not a breath of wind. Autumn ahoy!


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2020)

Good morning all, 
A lovely start to the day here. Out with the dog soon and then another day watching the tour. 
If the grass dries out enough I will cut the grass as it is growing very quickly because of all the rain recently. 
MrsP is out to lunch on Boris with one of her friends and then going to a rose garden afterwards, so the day is mine 😀


----------



## Dirk (31 Aug 2020)

Don't forget, folks. Eat Out to Help Out ends today.
I'll be doing my bit at lunchtime.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people. Last night we had an uninvited guest, one of the biggest spiders I've seen for a long time, an impressive beastie, I spent ten minutes watching it explore our lounge, it had an impressive turn of speed across our laminate floor but didn't climb well, but it was making my Good Lady nervous so when it started climbing our back wall I evicted it, chucked it out in the back garden.


Yes, its that time of year. They came inside looking for a mate. I read t'other day that there are some big ones this year.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Don't forget, folks. Eat Out to Help Out ends today.
> I'll be doing my bit at lunchtime.


We would love do it but we just dont have the appetite at present. Shame as our local does 2 for £11.00 which I assume would be 2 for £5.50.
Having said that we had an M&S roast yesterday.......just one between us but a big improvement.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, its that time of year. They came inside looking for a mate. I read t'other day that there are some big ones this year.



Yes, I read that, I suspect they're just looking for somewhere warm to spend the winter.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Gosh it's getting really dark in the mornings now. Think I will just walk this morning. May or may not bimble later....I shall see how I feel.


Mo. Just to save Classic the trouble. It doesn't "get really dark in the morning"....... it just stays dark longer.
Or
Gets light later


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo. Just to save Classic the trouble. It doesn't "get really dark in the morning"....... it just stays dark longer.
> Or
> Gets light later


It gets early later, and later earlier...


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

Morning gang.
Well......
Mo is bimbling
DIrk will be stuffing his face at lunch time (nothing new then)
Paul is playing with his plums
Now..... . What shall I do.
Oh yes, MrsD has some jobs lined up. I tried to plead that its bank holiday so I am entitled to a day off. She claims every day is a holiday for me


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> It gets early later, and later earlier...


But if it get early later and later earlier when is lunch time ??
Vital that Dirk knows or he will miss his last Boris meal.


----------



## gavroche (31 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, I read that, I suspect they're just looking for somewhere warm to spend the winter.


I read somewhere that they are allergic to some plants but can't remember which one. It stops them from coming into your house.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2020)

Here you go. A piece about the spider

https://www.lincolnshirelive.co.uk/...kCopy&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Aug 2020)

Morning all, sunny and still here, about 10 degrees.

Mrs F and I are big fans of Strike. But we missed The Bridge the first time round, we only became aware of it a couple of years ago when we visited Copenhagen. Started watching the rerun of series 1 last week, we’re totally hooked


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

BTW...... I enjoyed TdF yesterday.
I have cycled all along that coast around Nice.........it is (or was beautiful) but started getting way too busy in the 90s.
I have also DRIVEN up many of those mountains and walked around that amazing mountain top village of Eze.
@PaulSB I imagine you have actually cycled some of those mountains?? You have friends down there if I recall.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> I read somewhere that they are allergic to some plants but can't remember which one. It stops them from coming into your house.


Venus Flytraps ?? If the go in chasing the fly


----------



## gavroche (31 Aug 2020)

lemon, lavender or mint apparently. Worth a try.


----------



## GM (31 Aug 2020)

Morning all...Certainly a bit chilly, when it warms up a bit I'll think about getting up. 

Another Bridge fan here, seen all the series. Can't believe the first series was 9 years ago, time certainly flies. 

I think the Strike will go on for a few more series yet. The big question is, does he or doesn't he?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2020)

A vacuum cleaner is quite good for getting rid of spiders.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> A vacuum cleaner is quite good for getting rid of spiders.


MrsD gets rid of spiders.

She screams that loud that they run off


----------



## GM (31 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kev, I wouldn't worry about getting to Kings X, it'll be all cycle lanes and I'm sure you'll be joined by hundreds of other Bromptons on route.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, its that time of year. They came inside looking for a mate. I read t'other day that there are some big ones this year.


I have a ginormous one lives in my workshop window. I just leave to do its thing but it does tend to spread the webs a bit too far sometimes. Once I saw it even tackle a wasp which was carried off to it's lair.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have a ginormous one lives in my workshop window. I just leave to do its thing but it does tend to spread the webs a bit too far sometimes. Once I saw it even tackle a wasp which was carried off to it's lair.


I also have an ginormous one and when it occasionally pops out MrsD tries to hit it with the long handled brush


----------



## postman (31 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I also have an ginormous one and when it occasionally pops out MrsD tries to hit it with the long handled brush



View: https://youtu.be/TnkjOHVK-H4


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Aug 2020)

I'm not sure if this has been linked elsewhere, but I found this account of something I'd never heard of, "Everesting", written by Emma Pooley a really enjoyable read.

https://cyclingtips.com/2020/08/an-...s-emma-pooley-on-her-world-record-everesting/


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm not sure if this has been linked elsewhere, but I found this account of something I'd never heard of, "Everesting", written by Emma Pooley a really enjoyable read.
> 
> https://cyclingtips.com/2020/08/an-...s-emma-pooley-on-her-world-record-everesting/


There's been quite a few attempts lately. Even in the days I felt fitter and enjoyed climbing, I don't think it would ever have crossed my mind to go up and down the same hill around 30 times to do it!


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm not sure if this has been linked elsewhere, but I found this account of something I'd never heard of, "Everesting", written by Emma Pooley a really enjoyable read.
> 
> https://cyclingtips.com/2020/08/an-...s-emma-pooley-on-her-world-record-everesting/


It has been quite common this year.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> It has been quite common this year.



For me, Everest is more Hillary and Tenzing, or failing that, Ted Moult and the Tan Hill Inn 🙂


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo. Just to save Classic the trouble. It doesn't "get really dark in the morning"....... it just stays dark longer.
> Or
> Gets light later


Just what is it you're implying!!


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

gavroche said:


> I read somewhere that they are allergic to some plants but can't remember which one. It stops them from coming into your house.


Not very good if they can't remember which plants they're allergic to.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2020)

I'm sat in the Earlswood Plant Centre, its surprisingly quiet, and disappointingly they've run out of teacakes, I've had to have a Belgium bun with my coffee. Its been a hard but enjoyable ride out.


----------



## gavroche (31 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not very good if they can't remember which plants they're allergic to.


Read my next post.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just what is it you're implying!!


Simply that your razor sharp mind would have picked up on that


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Simply that your razor sharp mind would have picked up on that


T'ain't that sharp, but it will cut.


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2020)

This morning's crop of tomatoes.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 544547
> 
> 
> This morning's crop of tomatoes.




Mr WD is growing toms in pots. So far we have green toms, but they are refusing to turn red. Some of the foliage is turning yellow as well.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 544547
> 
> 
> This morning's crop of tomatoes.


You are cheating.
You live darn sarf 
My toms are still decidedly green.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is growing toms in pots. So far we have green toms, but they are refusing to turn red. Some of the foliage is turning yellow as well.


.mine also.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> .mine also.


Mine are in a tin


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is growing toms in pots. So far we have green toms, but they are refusing to turn red. Some of the foliage is turning yellow as well.


I have some in pots that are ripening, some in a grow house and I have some in the soil which are ripening. 
They are a mixture of gardeners delight cherry toms. Moneymaker and Alicante and an Italian plum variety.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2020)

They look a bit sad.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2020)

On the other hand, we are inundated with green beans


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Mine are in a tin


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They look a bit sad.
> 
> View attachment 544552


They don't look too happy do they


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2020)

Just to make you jealous


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 544554
> 
> 
> Just too make you jealous




Shut up


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Aug 2020)

welsh drag
[QUOTE="Paulus said:


> View attachment 544547
> 
> 
> This morning's crop of tomatoes.


I won’t show this to Mrs Kog , she has spent long time nurturing tomatoes which were in tubs on our patio now all in the compost bins . Long story short , in our village we are on a low part of the drainage system ,so if there is a blockage somewhere in the area it flows down our driveway and onto the patio. We both lost our appetite for home grown tomatoes after the tubs had stood In effluent over night .


----------



## gavroche (31 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 544554
> 
> 
> Just to make you jealous


Mines are bigger than yours.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

Mine are in a pot.
They look healthy but still very green


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mine are in a pot.
> They look healthy but still very green
> View attachment 544562
> 
> View attachment 544563



That is what our toms look like.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2020)

I don't care what yours all look like as I don't like toms anyway.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2020)

Just a quick 12 miles today, loads of people waving at me  I felt like royalty


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2020)

I thought it said this was a flat day in Le Tour today........must have read it wrong.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't care what yours all look like as I don't like toms anyway.


Bitch


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought it said this was a flat day in Le Tour today........must have read it wrong.


Yes..... I have not watched it but said to MrsD.... how can it be flat if its going north from Nice up into the hills.


----------



## Dirk (31 Aug 2020)

Uncannily quiet out there for a Bank Holiday Monday.
No jams on the way into, and out of Barnstaple. No queues of traffic in Braunton. Car parks virtually empty and pub very quiet.
Is there a zombie apocalypse going on?


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought it said this was a flat day in Le Tour today........must have read it wrong.


The itv4 schedule did say it was a flat stage. They got it wrong.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Uncannily quiet out there for a Bank Holiday Monday.
> No jams on the way into, and out of Barnstaple. No queues of traffic in Braunton. Car parks virtually empty and pub very quiet.
> Is there a zombie apocalypse going on?



Same here, I'm back from my ride and it's been just like a normal Monday, I was surprised how quiet the cafe was.


----------



## Dirk (31 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Same here, I'm back from my ride and it's been just like a normal Monday, I was surprised how quiet the cafe was.


It's actually quieter than a normal Monday here.......very odd!


----------



## 12boy (31 Aug 2020)

Here's today's tomatoes to be picked. Also have carrots and a bunch of zucchini and yellow summer squash. I need a bunch of manure to till in this fall when the gardens done for next spring. I've found shallots do very well next to tomatoes and they do much better here than onions for some reason.


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> I won’t show this to Mrs Kog , she has spent long time nurturing tomatoes which were in tubs on our patio now all in the compost bins . Long story short , in our village we are on a low part of the drainage system ,so if there is a blockage somewhere in the area it flows down our driveway and onto the patio. We both lost our appetite for home grown tomatoes after the tubs had stood In effluent over night .
> View attachment 544556


Shame you binned the plants. Many a good tomato was grown at sewage plants.


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2020)

I have just had an email from sainsbugs saying that they have substituted my pot of three fruits marmalade foŕ--------

Sliced focaccia . That will be rejected.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2020)

I got back about half one having ridden 56 miles, Earlswood and back, it was more like a winter ride than an end of summer ride, I was wearing a winter jacket and gloves on the way out and only put my gloves in my back pocket when I came out the cafe to ride home, and I had cold arms for most of the ride. It was a deceptive ride, it appeared to be calm but it was a slow hard ride so I recon there was a bit of a breeze about, it was also grey and cloudy for most of the ride. I did the shorter route out and the longer route back, I rode out through Balsall Common, past Badesley Clinton, Packwood House and Henley In Arden. I rode back through Henley In Arden, past Danzey Green, up Pig Trot lane, through Lowsenford, Hatton and on to Balsall Common and home. It turned out to be a good morning on the bike, but a bit more warmth and a bit more pace would have been nice.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Mine are in a tin


What colour are they though? 
Without opening the tin!

Here's my tomatoes


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They look a bit sad.
> 
> View attachment 544552


Have to tell you this looks like a watering issue. Tomatoes respond well to a regular amount of water. Mine get two litres per day, four in hot weather.

If the watering is erratic, flood followed by drought, varying amounts every day, overwatering will all give a variety of leaf symptoms.

Shouldn't stop them ripening though.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is growing toms in pots. So far we have green toms, but they are refusing to turn red. Some of the foliage is turning yellow as well.


Some of the ones I used to grow did not turn red till well into October.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Shame you binned the plants. Many a good tomato was grown at sewage plants.



In the days before mains water and sewage systems a lot of people had a toilet down the bottom of the garden consisting of a bucket and a plank of wood with a hole in it, it was common practice for the contents of the bucket to be dug into the veg patch.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> What colour are they though?
> Without opening the tin!


Funny things tinned tomatoes. They behave the opposite to vine ones. When you open the can they are red but if you you leave them in the can... in the kitchen for a few weeks.... they turn green


----------



## oldwheels (31 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Shame you binned the plants. Many a good tomato was grown at sewage plants.


Sewage was used in the grand estates as tomato fertiliser. Certainly this happened into the 1900's. My father was a gardener and served as apprentice and journeyman on these estates in the Scottish/English border and passed this information on to me.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Some of the ones I used to grow did not turn red till well into October.


Yep, that would be unusual. Most years we are still picking toms in late November.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Aug 2020)

Just been reminded { thank you mo } about the Tour of France so turned the telly on. I am not particularly interested in the racing but mainly watch the background scenery. Never been in the area where they are currently racing but last years's tour covered some areas we cycled in many years ago and nothing much seems to have changed. Very nostalgic.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Funny things tinned tomatoes. They behave the opposite to vine ones. When you open the can they are red but if you you leave them in the can... in the kitchen for a few weeks.... they turn green


I said without opening the tin.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

My sweet bell peppers are not happy.
They mostly look good but some have started to rot.
Mr Google tells me its a shortage of calcium BUT how do I add that


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> BTW...... I enjoyed TdF yesterday.
> I have cycled all along that coast around Nice.........it is (or was beautiful) but started getting way too busy in the 90s.
> I have also DRIVEN up many of those mountains and walked around that amazing mountain top village of Eze.
> @PaulSB I imagine you have actually cycled some of those mountains?? You have friends down there if I recall.


Yes we have friends who live 500 metres from the Promenade des Anglais. They have a stunningly beautiful house in a gated garden. It's been in the family for 90 years.

Our friends also have a house above Eze on the Grand Corniche. When we go we split our time between Nice centre and Eze.

Oddly despite visiting Nice 2 years out of 3 since 1978 I've never climbed the local mountains. I once did the climb out of Nice to the Grand Corniche. I've only rarely taken the bike; it's so busy I'd get no real pleasure and staying with great friends it's a bit rude to bugger off all day on the bike.

Cycled thousands of miles in other areas of France. Love it.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My sweet bell peppers are not happy.
> They mostly look good but some have started to rot.
> Mr Google tells me its a shortage of calcium BUT how do I add that


Powdered milk or Epsom salts.........no I'm not taking the piss. 😄


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Have to tell you this looks like a watering issue. Tomatoes respond well to a regular amount of water. Mine get two litres per day, four in hot weather.
> 
> If the watering is erratic, flood followed by drought, varying amounts every day, overwatering will all give a variety of leaf symptoms.
> 
> Shouldn't stop them ripening though.




Thank God they are Mr WD's plants m he watered them.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is growing toms in pots. So far we have green toms, but *they are refusing to turn red. Some of the foliage is turning yellow* as well.



Same here


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My sweet bell peppers are not happy.
> They mostly look good but some have started to rot.
> Mr Google tells me its a shortage of calcium BUT how do I add that


Bonemeal. But probably a bit late now.
A good feed with a good tomato food such as tomorite might help.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Powdered milk or Epsom salts.........no I'm not taking the piss. 😄


What happened to using ground up bones?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We really liked the Bridge, a lot of TV series made with an eye on the international market are so formulaic, you start to notice the mini cliff hangers that occur so that adverts can be inserted. The Bridge was really well made with strong characters and a good storyline. We also enjoyed the insight into how a different society and culture operates.


It is what got me into subtitled foreign crime dramas. I always keep my eyes open for new ones on BBC4 and also scour Netflix and All 4 for 'boxed sets' to binge view.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It is what got me into subtitled foreign crime dramas. I always keep my eyes open for new ones on BBC4 and also scour Netflix and All 4 for 'boxed sets' to binge view.




I like more4 crime/thrillers. Walter is very good


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I like more4 crime/thrillers. Walter is very good


Like posts that just disappear!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Powdered milk or Epsom salts.........no I'm not taking the piss. 😄


Really???
Which is best ?


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> What happened to using ground up bones?


Hard to dissolve in water.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Really???
> Which is best ?


I don't know but I do know allotment growers do this. I imagine powdered milk on the basis liquid milk is a good source of calcium in our diet.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I don't know but I do know allotment growers do this. I imagine powdered milk on the basis liquid milk is a good source of calcium in our diet.


We had epsom salt so have just mixed some and added it.
Here's hoping


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Like posts that just disappear!
> View attachment 544611




I didn't read the bit where he mentioned more4 until I pressed reply


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2020)

Knocked out a quick 18 miles on the ebike. That's just over 200 miles on it now.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hard to dissolve in water.


You'll have tried.


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Shame you binned the plants. Many a good tomato was grown at sewage plants.


They may have grown at sewage plants ,did anyone eat them . Mrs kog and I did consider keeping the plants , but neither of us liked the possibility of spending several hours calling Hughie and Ralph down the big white telephone.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2020)

Strike was good tonight.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2020)

Yep. Enjoyed Strike too. Suppose I should go to bed but not tired. Mind you I very rarely get tired these days.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2020)

Still 5 or 6 hours to go for the night shift! It was gone 04:30 before I got to sleep this morning, but then I struggle to wake up much before 10:30...

That's what comes of not having to synchronise with anyone else. I can work on the computer any time of day or night and tend to drift into this owl mode.

When I have bike rides organised with other people that tends to keep my sleep pattern vaguely sensible but Covid-19 knocked that on the head this year!

PS I'll give _Strike _a go once I have finished watching my current shows.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2020)

Is this the first series of _Strike_, and if not, would it be wise to watch any earlier series first? (And are they on iPlayer?)


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2020)

I've been watching a film tonight, The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, a bit of an uncomfortable watch in a couple of places, but interesting and better than a lot of them you find on the internet, I'm going to watch the final hour tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (31 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been watching a film tonight, The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, a bit of an uncomfortable watch in a couple of places, but interesting and better than a lot of them you find on the internet, I'm going to watch the final hour tomorrow.


Interesting trilogy, that.


----------



## Exlaser2 (31 Aug 2020)

Night night everyone


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> Interesting trilogy, that.


He gets an "Ology"!!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been watching a film tonight, The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, a bit of an uncomfortable watch in a couple of places, but interesting and better than a lot of them you find on the internet, I'm going to watch the final hour tomorrow.


The original Swedish one, or the American remake?

I've seen the original Swedish trilogy and liked them, but as you say - uncomfortable viewing! Noomi Rapace was very good as Lisbeth Salander, but I've read that her character is softened for the remake, whereas the character of Mikael Blomkvist is toughened up by Daniel Craig. I'll have to watch the remake to see what I make of it.


----------



## 12boy (1 Sep 2020)

I liked the original. I liked the books as well.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Sep 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2020)

Couldn't get to sleep last night. Tossed and turned all night and a bit of nerve pain in my foot again which didn't help.

Had thought about an early spin but feeling a bit lethargic. Will see how I feel after my cuppa.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2020)

Morning all, got halfway through painting the garage floor yesterday and decided I do not like the colour so off to the Dulux shop today for a different pot of paint.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Sunny and calm outside.

Kindle on charge, coffee brewing, Just a matter of making sure everything is switched off before heading off on our journey to Edinburgh.
Looking forward to catching up with family and friends. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏊‍♂️


----------



## aferris2 (1 Sep 2020)

Good morning everyone.
All packed up and ready to go. Flying home tonight. Over 19 hours in a plane to look forward to. What joy!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

Good morning. .


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2020)

I have risen!

Muttley already walked. Was a fresh 6°C out this morning - first day of meteorological autumn and the weather has turned as if someone has thrown a switch. Already seen the first muppet of the season, driving up the roads with his side windows totally misted up.

Mrs D back at work today, Mini D at home with me, does not go back to school until tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> The original Swedish one, or the American remake?
> 
> I've seen the original Swedish trilogy and liked them, but as you say - uncomfortable viewing! Noomi Rapace was very good as Lisbeth Salander, but I've read that her character is softened for the remake, whereas the character of Mikael Blomkvist is toughened up by Daniel Craig. I'll have to watch the remake to see what I make of it.



The American remake.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Sep 2020)

Morning all, a breezy 10 degrees here.

Enjoyed the scenery of yesterday’s Tour stage, exciting finish too.

Thoroughly depressed about covid though. I read today that a pupil at Currie has tested +ve, that only a few miles away. It’s drawing ever closer.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Is this the first series of _Strike_, and if not, would it be wise to watch any earlier series first? (And are they on iPlayer?)


I think this is series 4, each series corresponds to each book. In terms of the development of the main characters it would be more fun to watch from series 1.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

Hopefully the traffic will have died down from now on as most will have buggered off back home because the kids will be going to school.

There was a news story that said an argument and scuffle has taken place on top of Snowdon for God's sake. Apparently there were so many people there that a 1 way system was in force for going up and down the mountain. One man clearly decided he didn't want to stand In a queue to go up so tried to go up the down way. Handbags at dawn type of thing. Who would have thought we would ever see this sort of thing.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I think this is series 4, each series corresponds to each book. In terms of the development of the main characters it would be more fun to watch from series 1.




I thought this was series 2


----------



## Paulus (1 Sep 2020)

aferris2 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> All packed up and ready to go. Flying home tonight. Over 19 hours in a plane to look forward to. What joy!


Where is home, and where are you flying from?


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Bit of caravan fettling this morning to get it ready for next weeks getaway. We're doing 3 weeks in Somerset at 4 different sites, 2 of which are off grid. Hoping the weather stays reasonably fine.
MrsD's got a hair dressing appointment at lunchtime, so a walk down the village is called for.


----------



## Paulus (1 Sep 2020)

Morning all, a nice bright start to the day. 
Out with the dog soon and then I will be out on the bike as I have some things to do in Barnet and then across to Borehamwood. 
That will get the legs warmed up as it is a bit hilly no matter which way you go.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> dave r said:
> 
> 
> > I've been watching a film tonight, The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, a bit of an uncomfortable watch in a couple of places, but interesting and better than a lot of them you find on the internet, I'm going to watch the final hour tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been watching a film tonight, The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, a bit of an uncomfortable watch in a couple of places, but interesting and better than a lot of them you find on the internet, I'm going to watch the final hour tomorrow.


Enjoyed all three. Very good.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I thought this was series 2


Just checked, series 4.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I tried
> 
> I tried to read the book but gave up. The guy that loaned it to me said you have to stick at it.......but I just couldn't.
> Tried the film but also gave up on that.


I read the book some time ago and think it is on my kindle somewhere. I quite liked it.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2020)

Good morning all on a bright, sunny and still Lancashire day. Only 10C at the moment but promises a ovely day. At 9.00 I'm taking my old and decrepit body out for a bike ride  - check other threads. When I return who knows what joy the day will bring - housework I suspect but at least it isn't my turn to cook.

Enjoy and may your tomatoes rippen well...............................


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just checked, series 4.



I shall have to dig the first 2 out in that case


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2020)

Morning all.
A good sleep last night. So good I have not woken up yet.
Think I am being dragged off to M&S this morning. MrsD has this idea (i hope she is right) that some ready meals might hit the spot as neither of us can face cooking.
After that we have the rest of the winter plants to put in AND I have nearly finished clearing out the junk from the garage**
**anybody else do this........have 'stuff' that will never be used but too good to throw away eg inner tubes of sizes I will never need again. 
Well I have thrown it away now


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> A good sleep last night. So good I have not woken up yet.
> Think I am being dragged off to M&S this morning. MrsD has this idea (i hope she is right) that some ready meals might hit the spot as neither of us can face cooking.
> After that we have the rest of the winter plants to put in AND I have nearly finished clearing out the junk from the garage**
> ...


OH NO you'll need some of that stuff next week or the week after , if it's not to late ,retrieve it from the bin now .


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> A good sleep last night. So good I have not woken up yet.
> Think I am being dragged off to M&S this morning. MrsD has this idea (i hope she is right) that some ready meals might hit the spot as neither of us can face cooking.
> After that we have the rest of the winter plants to put in AND I have nearly finished clearing out the junk from the garage**
> ...




Mr WD never throws anything away. He is a hoarder. I am not


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> A good sleep last night. So good I have not woken up yet.
> Think I am being dragged off to M&S this morning. MrsD has this idea (i hope she is right) that some ready meals might hit the spot as neither of us can face cooking.
> After that we have the rest of the winter plants to put in AND I have nearly finished clearing out the junk from the garage**
> ...



I've got half a shed full of stuff that the rest of the family won't let me throw away, though its not moved for a dozen years.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I've got half a shed full of stuff that the rest of the family won't let me through away, though its not moved for a dozen years.


Yep......that's the stuff......well its going


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> OH NO you'll need some of that stuff next week or the week after , if it's not to late ,retrieve it from the bin now .


I have (or had) 2 saddles that came with previous bikes. Had them 5+ years. Can't give them away. Get in that bin  
That sort of stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, got halfway through painting the garage floor yesterday and decided I do not like the colour so off to the Dulux shop today for a different pot of paint.


Finished mine 2 weeks ago. To make it easy I went with a similar red to what was already down.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Finished mine 2 weeks ago. To make it easy I went with a similar red to what was already down.
> View attachment 544751


Where's the beer fridge? 🍻


----------



## gavroche (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Finished mine 2 weeks ago. To make it easy I went with a similar red to what was already down.
> View attachment 544751


That's a very tidy garage, you even have room to put the car in.


----------



## gavroche (1 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Hopefully the traffic will have died down from now on as most will have buggered off back home because the kids will be going to school.
> 
> There was a news story that said an argument and scuffle has taken place on top of Snowdon for God's sake. Apparently there were so many people there that a 1 way system was in force for going up and down the mountain. One man clearly decided he didn't want to stand In a queue to go up so tried to go up the down way. Handbags at dawn type of thing. Who would have thought we would ever see this sort of thing.


My stepdaughter went up Snowdon last weekend with her partner and two friends. They were disgusted with the amount of rubbish left up there.
Why don't people have more respect for the environment, do they leave rubbish on the floor in their own houses?


----------



## pawl (1 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been watching a film tonight, The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, a bit of an uncomfortable watch in a couple of places, but interesting and better than a lot of them you find on the internet, I'm going to watch the final hour tomorrow.


 


There are two more books in the trilogy by stiegLarsson The Girl who Played With Fire.The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest.Im not sure but I think The Girl Who Played With Fire was also made into a film


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> ..... do they leave rubbish on the floor in their own houses?


Yes.
You wouldn't believe the state of some of the places I used to have to 'visit'.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2020)

Brrrr. It's not very warm out there. 34 miles done, including giving a Strava segment a good go for a bit of fun.  Back before the school run and fruit and fibre finished. Cuppa now.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> That's a very tidy garage, you even have room to put the car in.


I am the only person I know that does actually put the car in at night.
Just something I have always done.
With my job I would often have to be up and on the road by 0500 so in winter it made life so much easier.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> My stepdaughter went up Snowdon last weekend with her partner and two friends. They were disgusted with the amount of rubbish left up there.
> Why don't people have more respect for the environment, do they leave rubbish on the floor in their own houses?




Seems to have been a problem everywhere. People leaving rubbish in hedges, on beaches and everywhere in between. They claim to want to come to the countryside to enjoy the scenery and cleanliness etc, but then act like animals and leave the locals and councils to clean up the mess.


----------



## GM (1 Sep 2020)

Morning all... Just had some scaffolding delivered, the naughty delivery driver was a bit early, I had to get up to deal with it.
Today the garage will be totally cleared out, we've got a firm coming tomorrow to remove the asbestos roof. 
Out with the dog shortly, he must have his run!
Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## oldwheels (1 Sep 2020)

Nice morning and down for shopping at 0700 to find the council in their wisdom have decided to cause more chaos by replacing the seafront railings and blocking off all parking anywhere near the coop at a particularly busy time of year. Forgot to get carrots but I am not going back down again today.
We have two FB pages here, one run by and for recent incomers and the "we love all tourists regardless of their bad behaviour" groupies. 
The other does moderate a bit but his morning a guy I know is in full flow after his dog rolled twice in human excrement in the local forest park and rudely awakened and ejected 8 campers from beside the No Camping sign at 0600. He was a ships officer and is able to put on the voice of authority and also much colourful language. The local bus route has also been blocked since they ignore No Parking signs and just hope there is not a fire anywhere near as the fire engine would not get past either.
That is the mildest bits and there is much more.
A house just along has turned into an AirB&B and they park one vehicle occupying 2 spaces so those who live here are beginning to hate tourists even more.
Nice to have a good rant first thing to set me up for the day.


----------



## aferris2 (1 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Where is home, and where are you flying from?


Home is Essex and we are coming back from Perth, Australia. We've been here for just over a year so it's going to be a whole new world when we get back. WA is pretty well virus free, not sure what Essex is like though. 2 weeks quarantine to do though because were coming back via Doha.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Seems to have been a problem everywhere. People leaving rubbish in hedges, on beaches and everywhere in between. They claim to want to come to the countryside to enjoy the scenery and cleanliness etc, but then act like animals and leave the locals and councils to clean up the mess.


I have a nice little rant on this very subject this morning and we are the ones who are expected to welcome such people.From our angle it just gets worse.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Seems to have been a problem everywhere. People leaving rubbish in hedges, on beaches and everywhere in between. They claim to want to come to the countryside to enjoy the scenery and cleanliness etc, but then act like animals and leave the locals and councils to clean up the mess.


One of our pet hates that.
What puzzles me is they take cans/bottles/ wrappers etc with them when they are full. Why can they not take them away when they are empty.
I still recall seeing a guy eating fish n chips (I think) out of paper. When he finished he literally just dropped it on the pavement. He didn't even bother to screw it up Dreadful.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

We need tourists especially now, but it has to be said that their behaviour is often quite disgusting. Bags of dog poo all over the place and other quite horrendous stuff.

Their road skills leave a lot to be desired as well. Good job I don't often have to go to town.

The other day, someone who is staying at a holiday home in the village had a yappy terrier with them that went for Mr WD as he walked down the lane. The owner saw that Mr WD was about to hit the dog with his fist and quickly pulled it back. Good job there were no kids about as it could have attacked them.


----------



## Paulus (1 Sep 2020)

aferris2 said:


> Home is Essex and we are coming back from Perth, Australia. We've been here for just over a year so it's going to be a whole new world when we get back. WA is pretty well virus free, not sure what Essex is like though. 2 weeks quarantine to do though because were coming back via Doha.


A very good friend of mine lives in Perth WA, South Como to be precise. I was over there a couple of years back. I liked Perth and the way it is laid out.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> A very good friend of mine lives in Perth WA, South Como to be precise. I was over there a couple of years back. I liked Perth and the way it is laid out.




I understand that cyclists are not liked very much over there, in fact they are disliked even more than they are over here


----------



## weareHKR (1 Sep 2020)

Yes, it's totally out of order, I see the new trend now is to discard face masks on the floor...


----------



## Paulus (1 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I understand that cyclists are not liked very much over there, in fact they are disliked even more than they are over here


Not true, at least in Perth. There are a lot of cycle lanes, and clubs. When I was there we cycled everywhere with no problems at all.


----------



## Paulus (1 Sep 2020)

weareHKR said:


> Yes, it's totally out of order, I see the new trend now is to discard face masks on the floor...


And tissues along with nappies, and all the usual bottle, can, plastic waste of all kinds. I have said before that across my local fields I and a few others have been picking up the rubbish strewn in the bushes and across the fields. The council upped the bin collections, but most of it was not in the bins.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2020)

weareHKR said:


> Yes, it's totally out of order, I see the new trend now is to discard face masks on the floor...



What I've discovered about disposable face masks is they will go through the washing machine.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Nice morning and down for shopping at 0700 to find the council in their wisdom have decided to cause more chaos by replacing the seafront railings and blocking off all parking anywhere near the coop at a particularly busy time of year. Forgot to get carrots but I am not going back down again today.
> We have two FB pages here, one run by and for recent incomers and the "we love all tourists regardless of their bad behaviour" groupies.
> The other does moderate a bit but his morning a guy I know is in full flow after his dog rolled twice in human excrement in the local forest park and rudely awakened and ejected 8 campers from beside the No Camping sign at 0600. He was a ships officer and is able to put on the voice of authority and also much colourful language. The local bus route has also been blocked since they ignore No Parking signs and just hope there is not a fire anywhere near as the fire engine would not get past either.
> That is the mildest bits and there is much more.
> ...



A friend who lives in a cul de sac with a footpath leading to woodland leading off is plagued with people parking both sides of the narrow road. 
A fire crew came down on an exercise and one of the officers told him that if there was a fire and lives were at risk they would just plough through the parked vehicles.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A friend who lives in a cul de sac with a footpath leading to woodland leading off is plagued with people parking both sides of the narrow road.
> A fire crew came down on an exercise and one of the officers told him that if there was a fire and lives were at risk they would just plough through the parked vehicles.




Good for them


----------



## aferris2 (1 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Not true, at least in Perth. There are a lot of cycle lanes, and clubs. When I was there we cycled everywhere with no problems at all.


Not had any problems round the whole country. There are lots of big multi-lane roads and you don't go on those unless there is a proper cycle lane or path.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

aferris2 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> All packed up and ready to go. Flying home tonight. Over 19 hours in a plane to look forward to. What joy!


QF1, or via Singapore or Dubai?


----------



## aferris2 (1 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> QF1, or via Singapore or Dubai?


No. Doha with Qatar airways. They are the only reliable airline flying from Perth. The others seem more interested in cancelling your flight and keeping hold of the money (ie you just get a voucher). The stop in Doha means we have to do our 14 days at home, but that seems a sensible thing even if you can fly via a "safe" country.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

aferris2 said:


> No. Doha with Qatar airways. They are the only reliable airline flying from Perth. The others seem more interested in cancelling your flight and keeping hold of the money (ie you just get a voucher). The stop in Doha means we have to do our 14 days at home, but that seems a sensible thing even if you can fly via a "safe" country.


Think you'd have to do the 14 days anyway, coming from Australia.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> God morning folks


Owdo, have an "o".


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We need tourists especially now, but it has to be said that their behaviour is often quite disgusting. Bags of dog poo all over the place and other quite horrendous stuff.
> 
> Their road skills leave a lot to be desired as well. Good job I don't often have to go to town.
> 
> The other day, someone who is staying at a holiday home in the village had a yappy terrier with them that went for Mr WD as he walked down the lane. The owner saw that Mr WD was about to hit the dog with his fist and quickly pulled it back. Good job there were no kids about as it could have attacked them.


I think Mr WD would have been arrested if he had attacked kids.


----------



## aferris2 (1 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Think you'd have to do the 14 days anyway, coming from Australia.


Fly via Hong Kong and you don't. That probably means flying via Melbourne and that's not a good idea at the moment.


----------



## gavroche (1 Sep 2020)

Lovely weather here this morning and no wind ( I think) so I am thinking of going for a ride including the Great Orme, under my own power of course and then TdF this afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Where is home, and where are you flying from?



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jpd-EMPrm90

And from

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XfR9iY5y94s


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Lovely weather here this morning and no wind ( I think) so I am thinking of going for a ride including the Great Orme, under my own power of course and then TdF this afternoon.


You'll never catch them up now!


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am the only person I know that does actually put the car in at night.
> Just something I have always done.
> With my job I would often have to be up and on the road by 0500 so in winter it made life so much easier.



Always put mine in at night as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

Sunshine one minute, then dull and overcast the next here.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

My grandson passed his theory driving test this morning. 👍


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My grandson passed his theory driving test this morning. 👍


So, in theory, he can now drive a car on the road.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2020)

Result, just popped out to a dealer pal this to do a couple of dents, I mentioned the wrong coloured floor paint and he said he had a full tin that he did not want in the shade I did, free as well and he paid me for doing the dents, nice guys.


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2020)

Caravan fettling done. I've hard wired the solar system into the van now I know it's all working OK. Bit of neater job now. 
Having a spot of lunch now, then a stroll down the village with MrsD so she can get her hair done. I might be a bit thirsty by the time we get down there........


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Caravan fettling done. I've hard wired the solar system into the van now I know it's all working OK. Bit of neater job now.
> Having a spot of lunch now, then a stroll down the village with MrsD so she can get her hair done. I might be a bit thirsty by the time we get down there........


And rather than hang around in the hairdressers, you'll forgo your trip to the cafe!


----------



## pawl (1 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Sunshine one minute, then dull and overcast the next here.






Cloud and sunny intervals Quite pleasant 

Started trimming the conifer hedge which has got somewhat overgrown


----------



## pawl (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> One of our pet hates that.
> What puzzles me is they take cans/bottles/ wrappers etc with them when they are full. Why can they not take them away when they are empty.
> I still recall seeing a guy eating fish n chips (I think) out of paper. When he finished he literally just dropped it on the pavement. He didn't even bother to screw it up Dreadful.





Makes me wonder how these people were brought up.As a child I was brought up not to drop litter,If dropped so much as a sweet wrapper I would get a slap round the head from dad..Do that now and you would probably end up being reported by some do gooder to Social Services


----------



## gavroche (1 Sep 2020)

Very pleased with myself today, I beat my personal best up the Little Orme by 15 seconds and up the Great Orme by 2 minutes.
My legs are getting younger as I get older.


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> And rather than hang around in the hairdressers, you'll forgo your trip to the cafe!








Correct!
I forgoded my trip to the cafe.....


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Makes me wonder how these people were brought up.As a child I was brought up not to drop litter,If dropped so much as a sweet wrapper I would get a slap round the head from dad..Do that now and you would probably end up being reported by some do gooder to Social Services





ColinJ said:


> Some parents are actually teaching their kids that they _SHOULD _drop litter.
> 
> A friend of mine volunteered to take somebody else's young daughter for a seaside stroll. As they wandered along, the girl tossed her empty Coke can down on the path.
> 
> ...


I went for a ride the other evening and saw the usual roadside food and drink litter and then turned down a lane and found a battered Dyson vacuum cleaner in a ditch. Not one of those lightweight modern ones - an original big chunky one like this...






Slobs!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 544795
> 
> Correct!
> I forgoded my trip to the cafe.....


Some time ago I mentioned close friends that moved to Devon (Newton Abbott). The first 2 phrases he learned were "proper job" and "grockle".


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Always put mine in at night as well.


I have always put my car away at night, except for the current Volvo that doesn't fit in the garage. Well, that's not quite true - it does fit, but having to climb in and out of the sunroof gets a bit tiresome.

My neighbour has a double garage. It's full of worthless sheet, while his £150,000 Aston Martin gets covered in guano on the driveway.


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some time ago I mentioned close friends that moved to Devon (Newton Abbott). The first 2 phrases he learned were "proper job" and "grockle".


Proper job is more of a Cornish phrase than a Devon one.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Finished mine 2 weeks ago. To make it easy I went with a similar red to what was already down.
> View attachment 544751


Have you any idea how upsetting I find viewing images like this?


----------



## gavroche (1 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> I have always put my car away at night, except for the current Volvo that doesn't fit in the garage. Well, that's not quite true - it does fit, but having to climb in and out of the sunroof gets a bit tiresome.
> 
> My neighbour has a double garage. It's full of worthless sheet, while his £150,000 Aston Martin gets covered in guano on the driveway.


Blimey, you live in a posh area then.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Proper job is more of a Cornish phrase than a Devon one.


But you are drinking it


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Have you any idea how upsetting I find viewing images like this?


Pray tell why ?


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Pray tell why ?


Because he has a morbid fear of flying bicycles!


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Because he has a morbid fear of flying bicycles!


Don't tell the Wright's.


----------



## 12boy (1 Sep 2020)

I also am disgusted by the crap buttheads leave behind, and further angered by broken bottles in the street. A pox on them all and may they all go to the special hell reserved for child molesters and those who talk loudly in movie theaters. BTW, when I first came to Wyoming someone asked me if l knew what the state flower was. I guessed Indian Paintbrush? Nope, he said....it's a Wal-Mart bag in a tree.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A friend who lives in a cul de sac with a footpath leading to woodland leading off is plagued with people parking both sides of the narrow road.
> A fire crew came down on an exercise and one of the officers told him that if there was a fire and lives were at risk they would just plough through the parked vehicles.


I have met my local fire engines on their way out to a shout while out cycling and once 50 miles away as they cover the whole island. On a single track on the bike dive for the ditch and in my van up the verge which fortunately happened to be wide enough.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I think Mr WD would have been arrested if he had attacked kids.


How did we ever exist without tourists? The Isle of Mull managed very well with a sprinkle of visitors until it was taken over by outsiders more interested in pushing their own ideas than any interest in the welfare of the existing community. The rot started with the introduction of Sea Eagles who are now fed by some of the tour operators to give their punters a photo op.


----------



## pawl (1 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I went for a ride the other evening and saw the usual roadside food and drink litter and then turned down a lane and found a battered Dyson vacuum cleaner in a ditch. Not one of those lightweight modern ones - an original big chunky one like this...
> 
> View attachment 544796
> 
> ...





You would have thought it would have been as easy to drive to the tip.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Pray tell why ?


Well the only similarity between your garage and mine is breeze blocks and a bike hanging on the wall. 🙂

Let's just say my garage doesn't quite make the grade. 😄


----------



## pawl (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Finished mine 2 weeks ago. To make it easy I went with a similar red to what was already down.
> View attachment 544751






That’s not a proper garage It’s photo from Home andGardens

Where are all the half empty paint tins.Pieces of wood that are kept because they may be useful 🤥😀😀😀


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

I always put my car in the garage even though Mr WD has filled half of it with crap he won't throw away.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2020)

Prior to repainting, for those that have not seen it before.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> That’s not a proper garage It’s photo from Home andGardens
> 
> Where are all the half empty paint tins.Pieces of wood that are kept because they may be useful 🤥😀😀😀


hahaha.
I assure you......they were all there 2 weeks ago. I had a mass clear out into the hall (MrsD was not happy).
Most of it has been binned now. Needs a other hour and some serious head scratching and we are good to go


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Prior to repainting, for those that have not seen it before.
> View attachment 544825




I don't like you


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Where are all the half empty paint tins.Pieces of wood that are kept because they may be useful 🤥😀😀😀


In my garage.........


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Prior to repainting, for those that have not seen it before.
> View attachment 544825


Do we know any friendly mods who can deal with this for us lesser mortals?😄


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> In my garage.........


I have them, along with old tv's, and fishing gear that hasn't been used for 25 years.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2020)

I am not posting a photo of the large shed behind my garage.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> I have always put my car away at night, except for the current Volvo that doesn't fit in the garage. Well, that's not quite true - it does fit, but having to climb in and out of the sunroof gets a bit tiresome.
> 
> My neighbour has a double garage. It's full of worthless sheet, while his £150,000 Aston Martin gets covered in guano on the driveway.


Drago it's so simple , buy a sleeping bag . Then you can stay in the car overnight. Very convenient for early starts.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> That’s not a proper garage It’s photo from Home andGardens
> 
> Where are all the half empty paint tins.Pieces of wood that are kept because they may be useful 🤥😀😀😀



It looks more like an industrial unit


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> You would have thought it would have been as easy to drive to the tip.


Ah, but it was about a 10 minute drive from the nearest tip! (I assume that they didn't cycle to the lane to flytip... )

Or, perhaps they wanted to get rid of it when the tip happened to be closed for the night, and they didn't want to wait until it reopened the following morning...?


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Prior to repainting, for those that have not seen it before.
> View attachment 544825



Another one that looks like an Industrial unit.


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2020)

Seen my first 70 plate car. Mini D #3 has just popped around in her shiny new Nissan Puke.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I always put my car in the garage even though Mr WD has filled half of it with crap he won't throw away.



We don't have a garage.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> We don't have a garage.


I wish we didn't as it would mean less crap.👍


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I wish we didn't as it would mean less crap.👍



The crap would just end up elsewhere.


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> We don't have a garage.


I have 2 and can't fit either car in either one.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2020)

Rubbish accumulates to fill the space available.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Rubbish accumulates to fill the space available.



Thats right, thats why I stopped putting up shelves.


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Rubbish accumulates to fill the space available.


Tell that to the eejuts who keep adding lanes to the motorway.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2020)

I finished The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo this afternoon, and I've found the other two films, The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets nest and The Girl Who Played With Fire, online. In other news, we had a visit from the Step Daughter this afternoon, we now have enough cakes, bars and biscuits in the house to stock a small shop. Our son who lives in Warrington is visiting us at the weekend, One of her friends took my Good Lady into town shopping this morning and I notice theres now a food parcel in the back of the lounge.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Prior to repainting, for those that have not seen it before.
> View attachment 544825





screenman said:


> Rubbish accumulates to fill the space available.


There must be a law of physics to that.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There must be a law of physics to that.


It is a variation on Entropy and Enthalpy!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats right, thats why I stopped putting up shelves.




That's why I stopped emptying shelves and cupboards because as soon as I did, more rubbish appeared as if by magic.


----------



## pawl (1 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, but it was about a 10 minute drive from the nearest tip! (I assume that they didn't cycle to the lane to flytip... )
> 
> Or, perhaps they wanted to get rid of it when the tip happened to be closed for the night, and they didn't want to wait until it reopened the following morning...?




Idle so and so’s


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2020)

Got 11 of these to plant tomorrow. 







BTW - For scale, I take an XL in glove size.


----------



## pawl (1 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> In my garage.........




Just like mine The number of times I have cleared out off cuts of wood days later I could have used them.Ive got more six foot support canes than B&Q Feel a clear out session coming on


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Sep 2020)

Good evening fellow retirees,

Just sitting down enjoying a beer and looking out onto the Prom at Portobello. 
A good journey up, cycling between Waterloo and Kings Cross was a really enjoyable and stress free experience. Bit of a numb bum from sitting on the train for so long, nothing a few more beers won't sort out. 🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️🍻🍻


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> That’s not a proper garage It’s photo from Home andGardens
> 
> Where are all the half empty paint tins.Pieces of wood that are kept because they may be useful 🤥😀😀😀


Where'd Pinocchio come from?


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Got 11 of these to plant tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 544874
> 
> ...


Small hands! I'm XXXL.


----------



## pawl (1 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> The crap would just end up elsewhere.


 


Wish you hadn’t said that Haven’t been in the loft for some time Must have been Christmas when put the crimbo decs away Only lifted the lid and pushed then in .I now for certain there’s a load of stuff up there will never get used again.pots pans crockery.Rolls of wall paper She who shall be obeyed insists we might need them Did come across an old Carradice saddle bag complete with a cape strapped on .And lo and behold a set of panniers. Last used aprox fifty yers ago on a cycling camping trip to France


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Wish you hadn’t said that Haven’t been in the loft for some time Must have been Christmas when put the crimbo decs away Only lifted the lid and pushed then in .I now for certain there’s a load of stuff up there will never get used again.pots pans crockery.Rolls of wall paper She who shall be obeyed insists we might need them* Did come across an old Carradice saddle bag complete with a cape strapped on .And lo and behold a set of panniers. Last used aprox fifty yers ago on a cycling camping trip to France*


Pictures required!


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2020)

Bizzare...


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Wish you hadn’t said that Haven’t been in the loft for some time Must have been Christmas when put the crimbo decs away Only lifted the lid and pushed then in .I now for certain there’s a load of stuff up there will never get used again.pots pans crockery.Rolls of wall paper She who shall be obeyed insists we might need them Did come across an old Carradice saddle bag complete with a cape strapped on .And lo and behold a set of panniers. Last used aprox fifty yers ago on a cycling camping trip to France



Our last house was a Victorian 3 up, 2 down with the third bedroom on the 2nd floor alongside the loft, we put a door in at the top of the stairs to give us access to the loft then boarded the loft and used it for storage, what came out of there when we moved out was amazing.


----------



## pawl (1 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Pictures
> 
> I’ll try and remember when I do my annual ascent to the loft to dig out the Xmas decorations[


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Bizzare...
> 
> View attachment 544900


Aren't swans royal property?


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Aren't swans royal property?


The Crown has a prerogative over swans in England and Wales.
This is not quite the same as owning them.


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2020)

Tonight's North Devon sunset.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Tonight's North Devon sunset.
> 
> View attachment 544913


In what direction?


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> In what direction?


East.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> In what direction?


Sound like a job for SunCalc!


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Tonight's North Devon sunset.
> 
> View attachment 544913


There's the "Devon Nessie" in that picture!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Wish you hadn’t said that Haven’t been in the loft for some time Must have been Christmas when put the crimbo decs away Only lifted the lid and pushed then in .I now for certain there’s a load of stuff up there will never get used again.pots pans crockery.Rolls of wall paper She who shall be obeyed insists we might need them Did come across an old Carradice saddle bag complete with a cape strapped on .And lo and behold a set of panniers. Last used aprox fifty yers ago on a cycling camping trip to France


Ah, the loft. Now my garage may be an embarrassing tip but my loft? Different story.

We have a loft conversion with cupboards on both sides which go as far back as possible. Access is not easy but I can tell you exactly which box contains what, every box is labelled. 

Doesn't eliminate the crap we store but at least I know exactly what crap we have and where it is!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2020)

In the local news, front page byline and full half page inside. A lady is appealing a £100 and 3 points fixed penalty for driving at 37mph in a 30 mph limit. The offence took place at 00.30.

Lancashire police have already refused her appeal which she is taking to the local Magistrate's Court. 

The driver is appealing on the grounds she was rushing a badly injured hedgehog to the local rescue centre. The hedgehog died ten days later.

There's a lot going on in Chorley.......


----------



## FrankCrank (2 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> In the local news, front page byline and full half page inside. A lady is appealing a £100 and 3 points fixed penalty for driving at 37mph in a 30 mph limit. The offence took place at 00.30.
> 
> Lancashire police have already refused her appeal which she is taking to the local Magistrate's Court.
> 
> ...


Go on then, I'll bite - has to be a joke in it. 
Q. What's the difference between a hedgehog and a Magistrates Court?
A. With a hedgehog, the pricks are on the outside


----------



## screenman (2 Sep 2020)

Morning all, it is extremely dark outside this morning. On the subjects of lofts when I built this house I put in 6 loft hatches to make storage use of the dormer bits Pam has filled 5 of them with I know not what. The airing cupboard is another story, huge great thing double doors from the front but also access through from behind in another room, I feel we could stock Dunelms from there.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2020)

Good morning. What a horrible night. Didn't sleep at all. There was so much rubbish going round and round in my head.

A bit cool this morning. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2020)

Good morning people, another bright and sunny one.


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2020)

I have risen!

Muttley walked. A little warmer this morning at 9°C. Got to walk Mini D to school for her first day back, then take the Gothenburg Brick for it's MOT.


----------



## Paulus (2 Sep 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Another bright start to the day. 
The usual dog walking and then out on the bike for a bit before meeting my son for a burrito at lunchtime. 
Yesterday, out on the old Falcon, twice the chain jumped off of the biggest cog at the back and got jammed between the freewheel and the hub. I adjusted the stop screw after the first time, but obviously not enough. I put a different rear wheel on it a week back, this was the first proper ride on it . And then on the way back a nut and bolt came loose from the front mudguard stay and fell off. 
All fixed now though and ready for action today. Vintage bikes eh, who'd have them.


----------



## Paulus (2 Sep 2020)

Just checked in with Uncle ERNIE and he has paid me another £25. Happy days.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2020)

Sod all for me again. .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Sep 2020)

Morning all, dull and breezy here but a quite respectable 15 degrees.

I can report that both loft and garage are entirely free of swans.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2020)

It's going to be rainy all day here.


----------



## Paulus (2 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, dull and breezy here but a quite respectable 15 degrees.
> 
> I can report that both loft and garage are entirely free of swans.


What about Dragons?


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's going to be rainy all day here.



Thats OK, as long as you don't share it, I've got washing out.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Back down to the caravan again this morning to give it a good clean, inside and out, and restock all the consumables.
Might drop into the GT Ales brewery whilst I'm down there.


----------



## screenman (2 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Sod all for me again. .



Same here, the two quid invested 54 years ago has never once come up, what a waste.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2020)

Morning all. Bright and sunny here with rain due at 1400 and in for the day.
Didn't get to M&S yesterday as the planting took longer than expected......so that is planned for this morning. 
We got into the winter planting malarky so plan to get some more for outside the conservatory........maybe get them on the way back.
Lofts .
Ours is (I think) half full of old cardboard boxes which I kept for various reasons. The other half is our daughter and SiLs camping gear thats been up there at least 10+ years.
We seem to be a storage depot for them.


----------



## screenman (2 Sep 2020)

The garage floor saga continues, the paint applied yesterday has dried a bit too matt for my liking, so it looks like it will be spending some money after all and repainting again, if the paint gets much thicker I will have to raise the ceiling up.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> The garage floor saga continues, the paint applied yesterday has dried a bit too matt for my liking, so it looks like it will be spending some money after all and repainting again, if the paint gets much thicker I will have to raise the ceiling up.


Definite first world problems - my paint isn't shiny enough........


----------



## oldwheels (2 Sep 2020)

Looked out at my usual time this morning and rain lashing down. Thank goodness I went shopping yesterday as standing in the rain is bad enough but the wind blows straight off the sea at the coop.
Calmac are sending text messages warning of disruption due to high winds but nothing in the forecast looks that bad here. I think they use a station at Tiree for their forecasts. Those from Tiree on the mainland can be recognised easily as they all have a 45 degree lean forward due to lack of wind on the mainland..
My usual cycle route is closed anyway today due to roadworks for 3 days. Probably find copious gravel spread everywhere when I get back.
My wife used to commute to Dervaig on that road as the teacher and had her only bump meeting somebody coming the other way on loose gravel. She had times up to rally standards on that route.


----------



## Paulus (2 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Same here, the two quid invested 54 years ago has never once come up, what a waste.


But, your £2 is still £2, it is there waiting for you.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2020)

It's going to be a nice autumnal day. I too have won £25, as usual I had hoped for a bit more. I live to be disappointed monthly.

Today is one of my doing stuff days. Mrs P is out most of the day. I need to do housework, check contents of freezer - we need to eat some of it!, ALDI run, cycle club admin.

I know you've all been waiting for this. UPDATE on paint in measuring jug. It's still there. This will become a battle of wills. I'm taking bets - will it set like the Sword in the Stone or start to grow a mould?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2020)

Just having a coffee before I do stuff. The windows are open. I can hear lots of women laughing and chatting on the road.

Just realised the village school opens today for the first time in six months.


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Just checked in with Uncle ERNIE and he has paid me another £25. Happy days.


Me £25 ,Mrs Kog £100 x1 £25x 5 . I don’t mind , but I wish she wouldn’t gloat so much.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2020)

I won nothing


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2020)

Every things down this morning, went online to order my Good Ladies medication and the doctors website is down, unexpected maintanance, sounds like the servers gone t*ts up. Phoned the POD to order my medication and thats down as well, unusual volume of calls and technical issues, don't you love modern technology.


----------



## GM (2 Sep 2020)

Morning all... Today I'm going to be ruthless, (see what I did there) and here's my garage. This is before, and in a couple of months I'll show you the after, no point in rushing! ...


----------



## GM (2 Sep 2020)

Just tried to check my PB's and couldn't log on, there's a queue and approx 10 minute wait!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2020)

Injav


GM said:


> Morning all... Today I'm going to be ruthless, (see what I did there) and here's my garage. This is before, and in a couple of months I'll show you the after, no point in rushing! ...
> 
> View attachment 544946




I wish my garage looked like that.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> Just tried to check my PB's and couldn't log on, there's a queue and approx 10 minute wait!



I have the ap. No waiting with that


----------



## GM (2 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have the ap. No waiting with that




That's a good idea, must get one!


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Today I'm going to be ruthless, (see what I did there) and here's my garage. This is before, and in a couple of months I'll show you the after, no point in rushing! ...
> 
> View attachment 544946



Another one that looks like an industrial unit.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> The garage floor saga continues, the paint applied yesterday has dried a bit too matt for my liking, so it looks like it will be spending some money after all and repainting again, if the paint gets much thicker I will have to raise the ceiling up.


I thought it was a garage. I had no idea you were going to be using it for hosting tea parties for the royal family


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. What a horrible night. Didn't sleep at all. *There was so much rubbish going round and round in my head.*
> 
> A bit cool this morning.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


May be time for a clear out.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Today I'm going to be ruthless, (see what I did there) and here's my garage. This is before, and in a couple of months I'll show you the after, no point in rushing! ...
> 
> View attachment 544946


Looks better than mine already 😭😭


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> May be time for a clear out.



Good idea.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Sep 2020)

My last post re Tiree gave a somewhat misleading impression that there is no wind there. That is now corrected to there is a relative lack of wind on the mainland which is why they all lean forward instinctively.
Another measly £50 from PB again. High time I got a realistic amount.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Today I'm going to be ruthless, (see what I did there) and here's my garage. This is before, and in a couple of months I'll show you the after, no point in rushing! ...
> 
> View attachment 544946


Knife could do with a clean.
What's behind/beyond the wall at the far end. Someone's been checking.


----------



## GM (2 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Knife could do with a clean.
> What's behind/beyond the wall at the far end. Someone's been checking.




(1) I found that knife under the patio when I dug it up, about 3 foot under. Use to be farm land here years ago, found a few horseshoes as well.

(2) Old airbrick holes.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> May be time for a clear out.


Or just a new coat of paint? Screenman has a can of matt going spare


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2020)

Caravan cleaned inside and out.
Doggie walk done down at Velator Quay - saw 2 Kingfishers.
Back home and planted my Elephant Garlic cloves.
Having a cuppa now.


----------



## gavroche (2 Sep 2020)

Just back from a long walk with Molly on Llandudno promenade. We both got soaked but enjoyed it. Whilst there, I looked towards the Great Orme and was thinking, no way I would ride it in this weather, far too wet. 
Back home with a cup of coffee and getting ready for the TdF to start. Still raining .


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2020)

Volvo passed its MOT, a clean pass.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Or just a new coat of paint? Screenman has a can of matt going spare


Supposing she just wanted to gloss over all the rubbish going round in her head though.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Sep 2020)

Properly wet and windy now, glad I got my ride in this morning before it got going properly. Caught a good SW tailwind on the way home, boosted my average to 14.5 mph, usually I’m below 14 on that bike. (Steel Croix de Fer, rack, mudguards, 32mm Panaracer Paselas.)


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Volvo passed its MOT, a clean pass.


Visited Gothenburg once, still can’t get my head round how that combination of letters could be pronounced as it is. Something like Yurterby if I recall.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Visited Gothenburg once, still can’t get my head round how that combination of letters could be pronounced as it is. Something like Yurterby if I recall.



View: https://youtu.be/BZH36uqJXnc


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Sep 2020)

Makes Milngavie sound quite reasonable


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2020)

I have a complaint.
Rain was forecast for 1400.
I nipped to Aldi at 1200. No jacket.
Set off. Sky looked OKish.
By the time I got there it was hissing down. I was not happy.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2020)

No PB win for me this time. I always get an email when I win so I just check when I win to see how much. All of my wins so far have just been £25. I only tend to win about once a year now my £6k+ holding has been reduced to less than £1k.

What might turn out to be profitable is that I woke up (after a poor quality 4 hours of sleep!) with an idea for a spooky story. (I enter lots of competitions and tend to do well on ones that require creative writing. Over the past few years I have won about £5,000 worth of prizes!) Yesterday, I had spotted a competition to win £500. The challenge is to write a spooky, supernatural story in less than 1,200 words. I wasn't going to bother but waking up with an interesting idea (with a cycling twist!) seems like a good omen. That is my task for this afternoon since I want a break from puzzle game development and rain will soon have stopped cycling play. 

If any of you fancy having a go at the competition, see the details below:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Do you like ghost stories? Do you have an idea for a spine-tingling 
spooky tale to enjoy by the fireside? Then why not put pen to paper 
and take a shot at our Autumn short story competition.

We are looking for stories (maximum of 1,200 words) that have a 
supernatural theme - the spookier the better!

Send your story along with your name, email address and phone 
number to bestfiction2020@hearst.co.uk with "best fiction 2020" in 
the subject line.

Closes midnight 15 Sept 2020

Entries will be judged by 5 October and a winner, plus 2 runners-up 
will be picked shortly afterwards, chosen by a team at Best. _
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sterlo (2 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> No PB win for me this time. I always get an email when I win so I just check when I win to see how much. All of my wins so far have just been £25. I only tend to win about once a year now my £6k+ holding has been reduced to less than £1k.
> 
> What might turn out to be profitable is that I woke up (after a poor quality 4 hours of sleep!) with an idea for a spooky story. (I enter lots of competitions and tend to do well on ones that require creative writing. Over the past few years I have won about £5,000 worth of prizes!) Yesterday, I had spotted a competition to win £500. The challenge is to write a spooky, supernatural story in less than 1,200 words. I wasn't going to bother but waking up with an interesting idea (with a cycling twist!) seems like a good omen. That is my task for this afternoon since I want a break from puzzle game development and rain will soon have stopped cycling play.
> 
> ...


How about Boris and Trump ruling the free world. 😰


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have a complaint.
> Rain was forecast for 1400.
> I nipped to Aldi at 1200. No jacket.
> Set off. Sky looked OKish.
> By the time I got there it was hissing down. I was not happy.




Rain forecast for three pm here Started raining at 2 30 PM BBC got it wrong again 😀😀🌨🌨🌨☂️☔️


----------



## Paulus (2 Sep 2020)

Sterlo said:


> How about Boris and Trump ruling the free world. 😰


It'll never happen


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Every things down this morning, went online to order my Good Ladies medication and the doctors website is down, unexpected maintanance, sounds like the servers gone t*ts up. Phoned the POD to order my medication and thats down as well, unusual volume of calls and technical issues, don't you love modern technology.





My surgery changed from a surgery based repeat prescription system to a system Called Patient Access prescription goes direct to nominated pharmacy or for collection of the prescription from the surgery System has been running for some time and has not been any problems as far as I am concerned Medication is usually ready for collection two days after ordering


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> It'll never happen


Too late - we blinked, and it happened!


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> No PB win for me this time. I always get an email when I win so I just check when I win to see how much. All of my wins so far have just been £25. I only tend to win about once a year now my £6k+ holding has been reduced to less than £1k.
> 
> What might turn out to be profitable is that I woke up (after a poor quality 4 hours of sleep!) with an idea for a spooky story. (I enter lots of competitions and tend to do well on ones that require creative writing. Over the past few years I have won about £5,000 worth of prizes!) Yesterday, I had spotted a competition to win £500. The challenge is to write a spooky, supernatural story in less than 1,200 words. I wasn't going to bother but waking up with an interesting idea (with a cycling twist!) seems like a good omen. That is my task for this afternoon since I want a break from puzzle game development and rain will soon have stopped cycling play.
> 
> ...


Will you be using any of the local ones as a basic idea for yours?


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2020)

It's


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> The challenge is to write a spooky, supernatural story in less than 1,200 words. I wasn't going to bother but waking up with an interesting idea (with a cycling twist!) seems like a good omen.


Good luck with your submission, I hope you are going to share it with us sometime ?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> My surgery changed from a surgery based repeat prescription system to a system Called Patient Access prescription goes direct to nominated pharmacy or for collection of the prescription from the surgery System has been running for some time and has not been any problems as far as I am concerned Medication is usually ready for collection two days after ordering


I find the new system annoying. I am on warfarin for life and need a new prescription every 4 weeks. I have to make an online request every time. I have regular blood tests to check that my dose is correct. One time my required dose was changed by the anticoagulation clinic so I ordered what I needed, bearing in mind the spare pills I had left over from the previous prescription. My GP overruled my request and replaced it with what she thought that I needed, which meant that I ended up with spare pills.

I was perfectly happy for my GP to renew my prescription every time (old system) or to order it myself (new system) if it saves the GP some work. What is the point of me having to order the drugs AND the GP having to check anyway?! More work to achieve the same outcome. And what about people who are not capable of going online to reorder their prescriptions?

I pick up from the local Boots, but they are now offering a free prescription delivery service. I don't bother using it because it gives me an excuse for a walk to the shops and get out of the house for a while. 



classic33 said:


> Will you be using any of the local ones [spooky/ghost stories] as a basic idea for yours?


No, mine is an original idea.

I told my sister about the competition and she said that she will try to remember some of the Scottish ghost stories that our mum told us when we were little.


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Injav
> 
> 
> 
> I wish my garage looked like that.




I don’t know who said it.A place for every thing and ever thing in its place Tried that still can’t remember where I’ve put things.🙁🙁🙁


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I find the new system annoying. I am on warfarin for life and need a new prescription every 4 weeks. I have to make an online request every time. I have regular blood tests to check that my dose is correct. One time my required dose was changed by the anticoagulation clinic so I ordered what I needed, bearing in mind the spare pills I had left over from the previous prescription. My GP overruled my request and replaced it with what she thought that I needed, which meant that I ended up with spare pills.
> 
> I was perfectly happy for my GP to renew my prescription every time (old system) or to order it myself (new system) if it saves the GP some work. What is the point of me having to order the drugs AND the GP having to check anyway?! More work to achieve the same outcome. And what about people who are not capable of going online to reorder their prescriptions?
> 
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good luck with your submission, I hope you are going to share it with us sometime ?


Thanks. I will do after the competition has been judged. Sometimes there is a clause in the terms and conditions that the work has to be original and becomes the property of the organiser after entry so it is best not to make an entry public prematurely.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> *I don’t know who said it. A place for every thing and ever thing in its place *Tried that still can’t remember where I’ve put things.🙁🙁🙁


Benjamin Franklin


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2020)

Fortunately my repeat prescription is never likely to need review My pharmacy and surgery are village based and the pharmacist occasionally discusses my medication with me regarding any problems


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Benjamin Franklin


 

I though you might know 👍👍👍 Do you think he would know where I have put my chain tool.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Benjamin Franklin


You are soooo wromg.
It was my Grandma. I clearly recall her saying it.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> pharmacist occasionally discusses my medication with me regarding any problems


If I am being dealt with by the 'lay' counter staff they usually just hand over the prescription, but if one of the pharmacists is serving me they often ask if I have had an _INR test_ recently, and if so, what was the result? They then get me to repeat what my dose is. I think that they are making sure that I have my wits about me and understand the importance of getting the dose right. (Let's face it - warfarin was used as rat poison, so it isn't something to mess about with! )


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2020)

Its now raining. Bit of a turnaround from this mornings warm sun,


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You are soooo wromg.
> It was my Grandma. I clearly recall her saying it.




Does she know where my chain tool is.


----------



## GM (2 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> No PB win for me this time. I always get an email when I win so I just check when I win to see how much. All of my wins so far have just been £25. I only tend to win about once a year now my £6k+ holding has been reduced to less than £1k.
> 
> What might turn out to be profitable is that I woke up (after a poor quality 4 hours of sleep!) with an idea for a spooky story. (I enter lots of competitions and tend to do well on ones that require creative writing. Over the past few years I have won about £5,000 worth of prizes!) Yesterday, I had spotted a competition to win £500. The challenge is to write a spooky, supernatural story in less than 1,200 words. I wasn't going to bother but waking up with an interesting idea (with a cycling twist!) seems like a good omen. That is my task for this afternoon since I want a break from puzzle game development and rain will soon have stopped cycling play.
> 
> ...




When I was little and constipated we didn't have any medicine, so my dad used to sit me on the potty and tell me ghost stories!...(Jim Davison, 1970 something) 

BTW Good luck!


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Its now raining. Bit of a turnaround from this mornings warm sun,


very gloomy here ,rain not far away . Mrs kog and l spent the morning walking the Ivinghoe beacon area ( it’s between Berkhamsted and Dunstable) . It was warm and very sunny. I was going to fire up the lawnmower this afternoon, but the weather provides a good excuse not too.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Does she know where my chain tool is.


I think I have just found it while clearing the last of my garage rubbish ......a chainbraker I didn't know I had.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Sep 2020)

Good evening fellow retirees,

A pleasant stroll into Edinburgh today, the streets are very quiet. 
Popped in to "Run and Become" so Mrs Tenkay could get some new running kit, that was followed by a few beers in Cloisters, one of my favourite Edinburgh pubs. Walked back to Porty, nearly fell into the Sheep's Heid for more beer but was thwarted by Mrs Tenkay.

We were almost home when a sudden downpour forced us to take refuge in Miros on the Prom. A large glass of Tempranillo and a slice of homemade cake was consumed while people watching and waiting for the rain to ease has set me up for an evening of TDF watching and more wine consumption 🍷🍷


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I think I have just found it while clearing the last of my garage rubbish ......a chainbraker I didn't know I had.


What was your grandma doing with Pawl's chain tool?


----------



## aferris2 (2 Sep 2020)

Well, we're back! Got into Heathrow at lunch time and met by daughter who drove us home. Everything apart from furniture has been stored in one room so our 2 weeks quarantine is going to be spent unpacking the house.
My body is telling me it's about 2 am so off to sleep fairly soon. I do want to find the kettle first though ☕🍵


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

aferris2 said:


> Well, we're back! Got into Heathrow at lunch time and met by daughter who drove us home. Everything apart from furniture has been stored in one room so our 2 weeks quarantine is going to be spent unpacking the house.
> My body is telling me it's about 2 am so off to sleep fairly soon. I do want to find the kettle first though ☕🍵


Tell your body, "It's wrong". It's fast.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Rain forecast for three pm here Started raining at 2 30 PM BBC got it wrong again 😀😀🌨🌨🌨☂☔


We got back from lunch about half one, rain forcast for two, it was spitting as I got the washing in, fortunately it had dried during the morning.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> My surgery changed from a surgery based repeat prescription system to a system Called Patient Access prescription goes direct to nominated pharmacy or for collection of the prescription from the surgery System has been running for some time and has not been any problems as far as I am concerned Medication is usually ready for collection two days after ordering



Ours uses the POD, prescription On Demand, usually, once you get through, it works fine, its just getting through thats the pain. Today due to technical problems they'd lost access to patient records, I got through but couldn't order anything. The website for my Good Ladies doctors was up and running by mid morning and her medication has been ordered.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

Automated system for prescription reordering on the phone. Listening to a "voice" that is getting the medication names wrong, and having to guess if it's the correct one. One of those available I'm no longer on.

Review needed for one, can only be carried out face to face, so it's not on the available list. Requires a seperate call to be able to get it authorised, then back through the automated system to order the other.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> No, mine is an original idea.
> 
> I told my sister about the competition and she said that she will try to remember some of the Scottish ghost stories that our mum told us when we were little.


You ever hear about the _"Axeman of Hardcastle Craggs"_?

Said to wander the valley, axe in one hand, as if searching for something. He'd appear, with no noise, out of the mists that happen in that valley. Other times at dead of night, carrying no light. Following paths that no longer existed.

The first you'd know he was there being an odd feeling, then you'd realise there was no earthly sound to be heard....


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

@Dirk, have you ever heard tell of the
Ghosts of Berry Pomeroy Castle!

https://www.spookyisles.com/berry-pomeroy-castle-ghosts/


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2020)




----------



## screenman (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought it was a garage. I had no idea you were going to be using it for hosting tea parties for the royal family



Some of those are commoners now, I am not lowering my standards just got them.


----------



## screenman (3 Sep 2020)

It is extremely wet outside, glad I did not book a swim at Woodhall Spa, off to get a new tyre fitted to the car as I wrecked one yesterday.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2020)

Morning. The roads are wet and it's quite breezy but might attempt an early bimble before the wind gets stronger.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2020)

I have risen!

The weather is just like my Y fronts - dull and damp.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2020)

Morning People


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Sep 2020)

Morning all. Mrs F is using up some leave today and tomorrow so we have a couple of days out planned. Today’s is to the botanic gardens at Dawyck near Peebles. 
Mrs F is a big Quick Step fan so is going to be a bit miffed when she learns of the post stage news from yesterday.


----------



## aferris2 (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Tell your body, "It's wrong". It's fast.


I tried. It still went to sleep at 8 last night. Years ago, my boss worked on the basis of one day to recover from each hour of time difference. We were 7 hours ahead so on that basis I should be back on UK time in a week.
I did find the emergency kettle last night, so tea and coffee are on the menu thjs morning.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Automated system for prescription reordering on the phone. Listening to a "voice" that is getting the medication names wrong, and having to guess if it's the correct one. One of those available I'm no longer on.
> 
> Review needed for one, can only be carried out face to face, so it's not on the available list. Requires a seperate call to be able to get it authorised, then back through the automated system to order the other.


After blood tests I got a phone call from the Doc telling me she had prescribed "something" for me......I could collect from chemist.
Problem.
She is foreign. Nice lady and I can understand her face to face. Over the phone......no chance.
So I had to speak to the pharmacist to ask what I was actually about to take.
Answer......iron supplement. Ahh, with how I am feeling that makes sense.
Strange thing, she has prescribed 3 months having previously told me that 2 months is the max the gov' will allow to prevent stockpiling.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> @Dirk, have you ever heard tell of the
> Ghosts of Berry Pomeroy Castle!
> 
> https://www.spookyisles.com/berry-pomeroy-castle-ghosts/


@Dirk have you hear of The phantom Woman of Warrington.
She knows exactly what you are thinking.
She has the answer to everything
She has complete mind control over her husband 
I believe there is a similar phantom near Snowdonia


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2020)

aferris2 said:


> I tried. It still went to sleep at 8 last night. Years ago, my boss worked on the basis of one day to recover from each hour of time difference. We were 7 hours ahead so on that basis I should be back on UK time in a week.
> I did find the emergency kettle last night, so tea and coffee are on the menu thjs morning.


I must be in Australia......I fall asleep at 8 every night.


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2020)

aferris2 said:


> I tried. It still went to sleep at 8 last night. Years ago, my boss worked on the basis of one day to recover from each hour of time difference. We were 7 hours ahead so on that basis I should be back on UK time in a week.
> I did find the emergency kettle last night, so tea and coffee are on the menu thjs morning.


When I cam back from Perth, on the non stop flight, I managed to get over 5 hours sleep on the plane. It leaves Perth at 20.45 arrives London 05.30. A 17 hour flight, with a 10 hour time difference. 
I stayed awake as long as possible that day but had to give in at about 8.30 in the evening. I awoke quite early, 4.00 ish, but did the same routine again. By day 3 I was more or less back in sync with British time. It was late November by then so dark early.


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2020)

Good morning all virus dodgers .
A grey, damp start to the day here. 
I'll be out on the bike later shopping for a few bits and pieces and then watching the tour. I hope it a bit more exciting than yesterday's stage. Most of the action happened after the stage had finished.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2020)

Good day all you nice people.
Today I go for my body scan.
The blood test showed up some problems with a couple of the organs.
Have to confess I am bricking it. Torn between needing to know and not wanting to know.
Add to that... its a fasting scan and I don't have it till 1600 . Good job I have a poor appetite at present.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2020)

Its a dull, dank drizzly morning, my bike ride is on hold for now, I might see if I can ride this afternoon.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2020)

Im in competition with a friend to see who can wear shorts the latest in the year. My record is December the 10th before a combination of the westher and Mrs D's complaining saw me in long trousers.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> The weather is just like my Y fronts - dull and damp.


 To much information


----------



## oldwheels (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> After blood tests I got a phone call from the Doc telling me she had prescribed "something" for me......I could collect from chemist.
> Problem.
> She is foreign. Nice lady and I can understand her face to face. Over the phone......no chance.
> So I had to speak to the pharmacist to ask what I was actually about to take.
> ...


It may not be the same as I had at one time but if you follow the instructions on how to take the stuff it is a total pain. I was glad to see the end of it.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Sep 2020)

Forecast is for rain and strong winds again and the only decent day looks to be next Sunday and then back to showers every day at best as far as the forecast goes.
Bread on to rise and may try a short walk later.
A kind of sad day again locally as MV Dawn Treader a creel boat which was built in Girvan for a local man 32 years ago has been sold and is leaving this morning for Orkney looking as fresh as the day she arrived. She featured in many tourist pictures alongside a sister ship MV Jacobite owned by his twin brother.


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Shopping this morning in Barny.
MrsD said she needs bread & milk and she wants to go to B&M.
How convenient, I thought.......a shop that only sells two essentials.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> After blood tests I got a phone call from the Doc telling me she had prescribed "something" for me......I could collect from chemist.
> Problem.
> She is foreign. Nice lady and I can understand her face to face. Over the phone......no chance.
> So I had to speak to the pharmacist to ask what I was actually about to take.
> ...



When I was taking an Iron supplement I found Floradix really pleasant to take.
It's quite expensive but can ofter be on offer in Boots and Holland and Barrett. 
Swiss made with the vitamins obtained from various herbs and plants. The iron was quite gentle on the stomach. 
Taking vitamin C with iron increases its efficacy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Shopping this morning in Barny.
> MrsD said she needs bread & milk and she wants to go to B&M.
> How convenient, I thought.......a shop that only sells two essentials.



I'm not familiar with B&M but I'm hoping that the two essentials referred to are Beer and (single) Malt 😊


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2020)

I brought a toilet seat from B & M recently


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2020)

Good morning everyone. It's bright and blustery and rain forecast is now down to 5% which is much better than expected. My only plan for the day is to meet up with a friend for a ride. Plan is to do some local hills. I'll then see what happens when I get home.

@Dave7 I will keep my fingers crossed for you this afternoon. Good luck.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2020)

Good morning. Another horrible night here. Torrential rain all night. And now the wind is picking up as well.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## gavroche (3 Sep 2020)

Bonjour. After raining most of the night, the sky has cleared and it looks alright so far. I am expecting a visit from the British Gas chap today to give us a quote on the power flush. Fingers crossed. 
For the first time ever since we had her when she was only 8 weeks old, I shouted at Molly last night for whatever reason so I feel bad about it this morning  so I might buy her a treat later on. 
@Drago, I am still in my shorts but don't think it will be for much longer.


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Im in competition with a friend to see who can wear shorts the latest in the year. My record is December the 10th before a combination of the westher and Mrs D's complaining saw me in long trousers.


I managed to get to December the last couple of years. I kind of dislike long trousers now.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2020)

I have returned from a puddly, drizzly and windy bimble. 32 miles....plenty for me at the moment. Was glad of the mudguards.

Looking forward to a big bowl of fruit and fibre now.


----------



## GM (3 Sep 2020)

Morning all...Up and showered and porridge consumed. Now raring to go, don't know where but raring!

Good luck with the scan @Dave7 hope it goes well.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2020)

The condemned man ate a hearty breakfast (was it Kipling who said that ?).
Just enjoyed cheese, ham and tomato toasty. Can't have anything now till after my scan at 1600


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The condemned man ate a hearty breakfast (was it Kipling who said that ?).
> Just enjoyed cheese, ham and tomato toasty. Can't have anything now till after my scan at 1600


Hope all goes well for you, matey.* 


*If not......can I have first dibs on yer bikes?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The condemned man ate a hearty breakfast (was it Kipling who said that ?).
> Just enjoyed cheese, ham and tomato toasty. Can't have anything now till after my scan at 1600



Good luck Dave👍


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The condemned man ate a hearty breakfast (was it Kipling who said that ?).
> Just enjoyed cheese, ham and tomato toasty. Can't have anything now till after my scan at 1600


All the best.


----------



## gavroche (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The condemned man ate a hearty breakfast (was it Kipling who said that ?).
> Just enjoyed cheese, ham and tomato toasty. Can't have anything now till after my scan at 1600


Hope all goes well with scan.


----------



## screenman (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good day all you nice people.
> Today I go for my body scan.
> The blood test showed up some problems with a couple of the organs.
> Have to confess I am bricking it. Torn between needing to know and not wanting to know.
> Add to that... its a fasting scan and I don't have it till 1600 . Good job I have a poor appetite at present.



All the best wishes from me as well.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Forecast is for rain and strong winds again and the only decent day looks to be next Sunday and then back to showers every day at best as far as the forecast goes.
> Bread on to rise and may try a short walk later.
> A kind of sad day again locally as MV Dawn Treader a creel boat which was built in Girvan for a local man 32 years ago has been sold and is leaving this morning for Orkney looking as fresh as the day she arrived. She featured in many tourist pictures alongside a sister ship MV Jacobite owned by his twin brother.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The condemned man ate a hearty breakfast (was it Kipling who said that ?).
> Just enjoyed cheese, ham and tomato toasty. Can't have anything now till after my scan at 1600


Break a leg!

No fluids either?


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The condemned man ate a hearty breakfast (was it Kipling who said that ?).
> Just enjoyed cheese, ham and tomato toasty. Can't have anything now till after my scan at 1600



Good luck. 👍


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2020)

Just did one of those online tests “how long before you die”
it said I will be 91 years old
I was hoping it would say
“are you still here”


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The condemned man ate a hearty breakfast (was it Kipling who said that ?).
> Just enjoyed cheese, ham and tomato toasty. Can't have anything now till after my scan at 1600



Best of luck Dave, hope all goes well.

( I was on a 48 hour fast once and went for a walk to keep me distracted from thoughts of food. Of course my route took me past the local chippie, pizza place and Indian takeaway...)


----------



## aferris2 (3 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> I managed to get to December the last couple of years. I kind of dislike long trousers now.


Just referred back to my diary. Still wearing shorts on the 31st December last year. We were on the other side of the world though.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

aferris2 said:


> Just referred back to my diary. Still wearing shorts on the 31st December last year. We were on the other side of the world though.


Doesn't count. You'll have been wearing something heavier this time last year.


----------



## aferris2 (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't count. You'll have been wearing something heavier this time last year.


Nope. Shorts weather then too. We were just outside the tropics ...


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2020)

Humid and drizzly walk done. Will have lunch then put the feet up and watch the cycling.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Sep 2020)

A glorious warm sunny morning in Porty. Did a 5k along the Prom with Mrs Tenkay and daughter.
Beach cafés were busy, we saw three ladies coming out of the water after their sea swim. Normal swimming costumes, not a wet suit in sight.


----------



## gavroche (3 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Humid and drizzly walk done. Will have lunch then put the feet up and watch the cycling.


You rode 32 miles early this morning and now a long walk?? What next: weightlifting? You must be a very fit person.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 545197


I did think about posting that picture but decided against as possibly not enough interest. Wrong again.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> You rode 32 miles early this morning and now a long walk?? What next: weightlifting? You must be a very fit person.


Fit to drop as dad used to say 

Was just a 4 mile walk. That’s me done for the day. Chill out time now.


----------



## pawl (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk have you hear of The phantom Woman of Warrington.
> She knows exactly what you are thinking.
> She has the answer to everything
> She has complete mind control over her husband
> I believe there is a similar phantom near Snowdonia




There is pub in Derbyshire called the silent Women Cant remember the exact location.Apparently her husband chopped her head off could she couldn’t keep her gob shut jobs a good un


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2020)

Spaghetti and meatballs for us today.


----------



## pawl (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 545197
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The condemned man ate a hearty breakfast (was it Kipling who said that ?).
> Just enjoyed cheese, ham and tomato toasty. Can't have anything now till after my scan at 1600


Best wishes from me too


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Sep 2020)

Back from a windy and damp wander around Dawyck, had intended to stay for lunch at the outdoor cafe but the weather put paid to that. Now sunny at home. Oh well.
Dawyck is on a north facing slope at about 1000 ft so they always start autumn a few weeks before us.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The condemned man ate a hearty breakfast (was it Kipling who said that ?).
> Just enjoyed cheese, ham and tomato toasty. Can't have anything now till after my scan at 1600


Just seen this so good luck
I had a scan once.....looking for a brain........ 
my Ex had one too looking for a heart - she didn't have one, well not for me that is


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Sep 2020)

Just noticed today’s date. It’s ok, I haven’t mentioned the ...


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2020)

I've got out for a short bimble, I'm in Harvey's coffee Cabin at Twycross with a coffee and a teacake.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Im in competition with a friend to see who can wear shorts the latest in the year. My record is December the 10th before a combination of the westher and Mrs D's complaining saw me in long trousers.





aferris2 said:


> Just referred back to my diary. Still wearing shorts on the 31st December last year. We were on the other side of the world though.


I went to Cornwall for Christmas about 25 years ago. A group of us went to St Ives on Christmas Eve and it was so mild that day that I was perfectly comfortable wearing shorts and a tee-shirt. It was apparently 2 degrees C with freezing fog back up here in the Calder Valley!


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just noticed today’s date. It’s ok, I haven’t mentioned the ...


What?


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> What?


Don't you know?!


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Sep 2020)

Afternoon all . It’s turned into a nice afternoon here in Coventry . Spent all day doing stuff for my mum , shopping first then a hospital appointment. 
Now settling down for a late lunch and a beer and the Tour de France lol


----------



## 12boy (3 Sep 2020)

My sheepherders wagon is just about done and other things beckon, especially since I will have to cover the tomatoes and squash and deal with the 30+ plus plant pots Mrs 12 loves so much. Will have a hard freeze for a couple of nights beginning Monday. The raspberries are just coming in and they won't make it. After this little episode we usually get a month or two of what is called Indian Summer around here....easily the best time of year at least partly because we know what's around the corner. It's very smoky since last night due to massive fires in southern Montana 175 miles to the north.
Put the sheepherders wagon under a crab apple tree in my front yard where it will stay till spring. This last week I made a pullout table for under the bed at Mrs 12's insistence so there is a place to eat and drink inside. Began this fiasco in October last year. I am enclosing some pics which include the table.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Don't you know?!


Who?


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who?


What........and don't mention it!


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> What........and don't mention it!


Why?


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why?


Just don't! 🔫


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/yfl6Lu3xQW0


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just don't! 🔫


But that was yesterday, the 2nd.

Check your fact threads.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> What?


That which must not be mentioned. Mum’s the word.


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> That which must not be mentioned. Mum’s the word.


I thought Bird was the word?


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> That which must not be mentioned. Mum’s the word.


A case of 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8vm51sR4tRY


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> But that was yesterday, the 2nd.
> 
> Check your fact threads.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> View: https://youtu.be/yfl6Lu3xQW0



Apparently, we are no longer supposed to mention not mentioning the war...! 



classic33 said:


> You ever hear about the _"Axeman of Hardcastle Craggs"_?
> 
> Said to wander the valley, axe in one hand, as if searching for something. He'd appear, with no noise, out of the mists that happen in that valley. Other times at dead of night, carrying no light. Following paths that no longer existed.
> 
> The first you'd know he was there being an odd feeling, then you'd realise *there was no earthly sound to be heard*....


... because he had lopped your ears off with the axe! 

No, not heard that one.

My mum told us about a headless horseman riding around the Scottish glens, a highlander beheaded in a battle but whose body had not yet fallen from his horse. The horse charged about in a panic with the body still astride it!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> I thought Bird was the word?


You’ve lost me !


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2020)

First of all.....thank you all for your best wishes.
Scan is complete and shows everything is fine (apart from one dead kidney which happened during my cancer op).
Problem is I am no nearer to the cause of the problems.
Whatever it is affects both of us.
We have an inspector coming Tuesday to test our water supply in case there is somehow any contamination.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Spaghetti and meatballs for us today.


Black bean and mushroom casserole, red onion and tomato salad and naan bread.

Scrumptious!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> First of all.....thank you all for your best wishes.
> Scan is complete and shows everything is fine (apart from one dead kidney which happened during my cancer op).
> Problem is I am no nearer to the cause of the problems.
> Whatever it is affects both of us.
> We have an inspector coming Tuesday to test our water supply in case there is somehow any contamination.


Great news Dave. Very pleased to read this.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2020)

I'm back I rode over to Twycross this afternoon, got 41 miles in, not the nicest ride I've done but it was getting quite warm bright and breezy towards the end, I wore tights and a winter jacket, which was fine on the way out when it was cool cloudy and breezy but I was over dressed towards the end. The last few miles was like being back on the commute again, I rode down Smorral Lane, turned right onto Heath Road and I was onto the commuter route I used when I worked in Nuneaton. I got to the point where I had to turn right for home and I looked at my computer and I was on 39 miles, I couldn't resist and continued down Holbrooks lane then turned right into Rotherham road, then crossed Beake Avenue and turned into Glentworth Avenue, crossed Halford lane and turned down Keresley Brook Road onto Bennets Road then turned right for home down the far end of Penny Park Lane. Not the ride I had planned, but it was too grotty this morning, but the afternoon was pleasant, apart from the strong wind and I got a good ride in.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> First of all.....thank you all for your best wishes.
> Scan is complete and shows everything is fine (apart from one dead kidney which happened during my cancer op).
> Problem is I am no nearer to the cause of the problems.
> Whatever it is affects both of us.
> We have an inspector coming Tuesday to test our water supply in case there is somehow any contamination.



So good and bad news at the same time, its good they found nothing but its bad as you're no nearer finding the problem, which is frustrating, It took ages and many doctors and hospital visits to diagnose one of my Good Ladies problems, which annoyed the hell out of both of us.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> My mum told us about a headless horseman riding around the Scottish glens, a highlander beheaded in a battle but whose body had not yet fallen from his horse. The horse charged about in a panic with the body still astride it!


When I was riding the famous Daylight 600 audax back in the day I definitely heard a clanging sound as I crossed the bridge at Ballachulish in the dark of the early hours. I learned later that in the 1750’s the body of the man (probably falsely) executed for the Appin murder was left to hang in chains for many months, clanging in the wind, on this very spot


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> You’ve lost me !



View: https://youtu.be/9Gc4QTqslN4


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Black bean and mushroom casserole, red onion and tomato salad and naan bread.
> 
> Scrumptious!


Reminds me of a funny, true, story.
Many years ago some friends invited us for tea.
Tea turned out to be black beans in molasses baked for 12 hours.
It smelled as bad as it sounds.
It tasted even worse.
After maybe a minute they said "right....this goes in the bin"....which it did
She quickly knocked up a salad.
I like salad and scoffed mine while MrsD played around with hers.
Me..... are you not eating that?
MrsD.....no, not really hungry.
Me....ok, I will eat yours. yum yum.
When we got home MrsD told me.....she couldn't eat it as it was crawling with flies.
45 years later I am still alive


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2020)

Salad, anyone?


----------



## oldwheels (3 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> When I was riding the famous Daylight 600 audax back in the day I definitely heard a clanging sound as I crossed the bridge at Ballachulish in the dark of the early hours. I learned later that in the 1750’s the body of the man (probably falsely) executed for the Appin murder was left to hang in chains for many months, clanging in the wind, on this very spot


The headless horseman is allegedly to be seen in Glen More on Mull.


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2020)

Blimey! 3500 pages already.
Don't seen like yesterday that we made it to 3000.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The headless horseman is allegedly to be seen in Glen More on Mull.


What about Buffy!


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! 3500 pages already.
> Don't seen like yesterday that we made it to 3000.



Superb effort, how many pages has mundane news got to?


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Superb effort, how many pages has mundane news got to?



Answer 5157, we've got a way to go yet, just keep posting.


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Answer 5157, we've got a way to go yet, just keep posting.


But that thread is 6 months older.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2020)

I can't remember the last time I looked at that thread


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't remember the last time I looked at that thread


I've never looked at it.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've never looked at it.



You haven't missed much. Everything there is mundane obviously


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2020)

Ive popped in there occasionally with a bit of mundane nonsense.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> But that thread is 6 months older.


And that one is full of uninteresting Crap Twaddle.
This one is for the more mature, intellectual, intelligent, good looking members


----------



## screenman (3 Sep 2020)

Washed all the bikes ready to hang back up in a nice clean garage. Forgot I slipped 20 miles on the bike as well today, third time I have done that in the last 4 days, I also keep catching myself looking online at gravel bikes, the enthusiasm is growing for the bike again.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And that one is full of uninteresting Crap Twaddle.
> This one is for the more mature, intellectual, intelligent, good looking members



👍👍👍


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And that one is full of uninteresting Crap Twaddle.
> This one is for the more mature, intellectual,* intelligent, good looking members*


You mean such as myself!


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2020)

Morning. Up and with  We are in for a windy day with occasional showers. Not sure what to be up to.


----------



## screenman (4 Sep 2020)

Morning all, got us both booked in for a swim at 8.45am first one for 6 months, it will not be easy as I find it hard after a layoff.


----------



## Paulus (4 Sep 2020)

Morning all early risers. 
Still dark outside. 
I shall be out with the dog soon for an hour or so, and then around and about on the bike picking up a few bits and pieces. 

Another day in paradise.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2020)

Morning everyone. It's cloudy with the occassional bit of sun peeking through the cloud. Very still.

Today we are walking a section of the Witton Weavers Way - Witton is an area of Blackburn which used to house many cotton mills. Our target is to walk the length of the circular walk in stages over the coming months.

Currently drinking  and catching up on episodes of The Bridge Mrs P has watched but I haven't. Can't work out how this has happened. Then will be time to make our picnic and do a few light domestics before we set off.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Sipping my first coffee of the day and watching a coupe of hardy swimmer braving the waters of the Firth of Forth.
A walk in to town is planned as Mrs Tenkay wants to go shopping for clothes.

Walking up the Royal Mile yesterday we passed a couple of the tourist shops selling Scottish memorabilia. Seeing all the various Tartans started a train of thought. @Drago has told us of his Scottish ancestors, perhaps his Y fronts are in Clan Drago Tartan, the coarse woollen weave having woven itself into his body hair over a period of time, making their removal nigh on impossible.🤔

Any musings on the design of the Tartan?

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️ 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## oldwheels (4 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> First of all.....thank you all for your best wishes.
> Scan is complete and shows everything is fine (apart from one dead kidney which happened during my cancer op).
> Problem is I am no nearer to the cause of the problems.
> Whatever it is affects both of us.
> We have an inspector coming Tuesday to test our water supply in case there is somehow any contamination.


I have had one kidney since 1981 so you can survive on one no problem.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Washed all the bikes ready to hang back up in a nice clean garage. Forgot I slipped 20 miles on the bike as well today, third time I have done that in the last 4 days, I also keep catching myself looking online at gravel bikes, the enthusiasm is growing for the bike again.


I borrowed a gravel bike for a weekend and was impressed.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean such as myself!
> View attachment 545312


Do I have to answer that ?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, got us both booked in for a swim at 8.45am first one for 6 months, it will not be easy as I find it hard after a layoff.


I am sure all us blokes sympathise with you.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Morning everyone. It's cloudy with the occassional bit of sun peeking through the cloud. Very still.
> 
> Today we are walking a section of the Witton Weavers Way - Witton is an area of Blackburn which used to house many cotton mills. Our target is to walk the length of the circular walk in stages over the coming months.
> 
> Currently drinking  and catching up on episodes of The Bridge Mrs P has watched but I haven't. Can't work out how this has happened. Then will be time to make our picnic and do a few light domestics before we set off.


If you go to Blackburn don't you have to self isolate for 2 weeks


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Ive popped in there occasionally with a bit of mundane nonsense.



And I have


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday! 
Blimey....that's come round quick again!


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks, our eldest is coming down for the weekend, first time we've soon him since lockdown, and I've nw finished the trilogy, I watched The Girl Who Kicked The Hornets Nest last night.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay! It's Fish Friday!
> Blimey....that's come round quick again!



It always does.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2020)

Morning all.
Overcast but quite pleasant here.
Highlight of my day is the dentist at 1200. You may recall one of my teeth snapped off at the gum but no dentist would see me. This is my first chance to actually see my dentist.
I also lost a large filling so hope to get that sorted.
Fortunately neither is giving pain.
Onwards and upwards


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2020)

Good morning. I slept better last night after the previous 2 nights of rubbish sleep.

Seems to be calm here today. Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If you go to Blackburn don't you have to self isolate for 2 weeks


Ah but it's a circular route which goes round Blackburn not in to it!!! I'll check with Mrs P..........

Most of the time we'll be on the moors imagining toting our wears to market as we trudge through rain, snow and hail.......times were hard......


----------



## Sterlo (4 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And that one is full of uninteresting Crap Twaddle.
> This one is for the more mature, intellectual, intelligent, good looking members


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Sep 2020)

Morning all, breezy and cloudy again, the odd bit of sun, the odd shower forecast. Currently catching up with yesterday’s Cycling Podcast while we decide where to go today.


----------



## GM (4 Sep 2020)

Morning all.... A bright start to the day, which is good as I have a stack of bricks to move, a bit of labouring first thing to get the old joints moving. First a go at the news quiz.

@Tenkaykev I meant to post this the other day when we were discussing the price of Bromptons. I had this one on watch just out of curiosity to see what it would go for, well I'm shocked!...


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2020)

Off down to the beach for a doggie walk after breakfast.
Weather looks like it might be picking up next week. I'll chance my luck and take the sun canopy and barbeque when we go away on Monday.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all.... A bright start to the day, which is good as I have a stack of bricks to move, a bit of labouring first thing to get the old joints moving. First a go at the news quiz.
> 
> @Tenkaykev I meant to post this the other day when we were discussing the price of Bromptons. I had this one on watch just out of curiosity to see what it would go for, well I'm shocked!...
> 
> View attachment 545337


You could buy a car for that price


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Off down to the beach for a doggie walk after breakfast.
> Weather looks like it might be picking up next week. I'll chance my luck and take the sun canopy and barbeque *when we in away on Monday*.


Where would that be then?

_"Away" is a place not found on a map, but you'll know you' re there when you get there."_


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2020)

I did the supermarket shop earlier and for the first time since lockdown I had to queue to get into bedworth, the schools are back and I was early, mind you it wasn't as bad by us as it was before lockdown, we've got three schools and a nursery by us.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do I have to answer that ?


You've started so...


----------



## oldwheels (4 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> What about Buffy!


This Buffy?


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> This Buffy?
> View attachment 545344


Nay lad


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> This Buffy?
> View attachment 545344


Why is Buffy trying to shove its head up its bum


----------



## screenman (4 Sep 2020)

Swim done, now for a bit of brekkie.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why is Buffy trying to shove its head up its bum


Jealous?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Jealous?


Why would I want to shove my head up Buffy's bum


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why would I want to shove my head up Buffy's bum


To look like .......


----------



## oldwheels (4 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why is Buffy trying to shove its head up its bum


Anybody recommend a good optician?


----------



## oldwheels (4 Sep 2020)

The weather gods are playing games with me again. Yesterday went down to get the bins in from the street in a slight drizzle Once I reached the point of no return the power hoses came on.
Today taking the car down to the garage again light drizzle but reach the tricky bit at the top of the steps and the sluice gates opened. Once at the garage back to power hosing down and continued till back home.
Nice and sunny ever since.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The weather gods are playing games with me again. Yesterday went down to get the bins in from the street in a slight drizzle Once I reached the point of no return the power hoses came on.
> Today taking the car down to the garage again light drizzle but reach the tricky bit at the top of the steps and the sluice gates opened. Once at the garage back to power hosing down and continued till back home.
> Nice and sunny ever since.


Get your bike out, see what happens.


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2020)

Aperitifs before picking up Fish and Chips from Squires.


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2020)

Half of a 'Snack size' Fish and Chips & mushy peas @ £5.30. 




That's £2.65 each.


----------



## pawl (4 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Half of a 'Snack size' Fish and Chips & mushy peas @ £5.30.
> View attachment 545385
> 
> That's £2.65 each.




That’s a full size meal to me.😲😲😲


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Sep 2020)

Spent the morning wandering around Beecraigs Country Park above Linlithgow, never been before, very impressed by the myriad of paths and facilities. Nice views too here are some looking NW, N, and NE, looking towards Grangemouth & the Ochil hills, Linlithgow, and distantly the Queensferry Crossing.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Spent the morning wandering around Beecraigs Country Park above Linlithgow, never been before, very impressed by the myriad of paths and facilities. Nice views too here are some looking NW, N, and NE, looking towards Grangemouth & the Ochil hills, Linlithgow, and distantly the Queensferry Crossing.
> View attachment 545391
> 
> View attachment 545392
> ...


No views over the border, looking Southwards!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> No views over the border, looking Southwards!


I was looking over the border looking north - the Antonine Wall crosses in front of Grangemouth.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2020)

We've had a very good but windy walk. Recovering with tea and chocolate digestives. I'm making tea and need to tidy up the walking kit etc. before G&T time.......


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Sep 2020)

Booked a two hour slot at Bellfield brewery tap room, drenched in a sudden downpour on our way there. A following breeze on the walk home plus a visit to Station India for a "carry oot" on the way home and all is well with the world 😊


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> That’s a full size meal to me.😲😲😲


It's more than enough for us as well. 
Bargain at £2.65 a head!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2020)

5.05: Mrs P "Can I have my G&T?"
No
5.20: "Can I have my G&T?"
No

This time I've made her G&T........I will restrain myself till minor chores are completed.

Lush!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Half of a 'Snack size' Fish and Chips & mushy peas @ £5.30.
> View attachment 545385
> 
> That's £2.65 each.





pawl said:


> That’s a full size meal to me.😲😲😲


It was*** like that here too... The '_small_' serving looked like that. The '_regular_' serving was what your '_snack size_' must have been like before you split it. If you actually wanted '_small_', the best bet would have been to order a child's portion. I have a big appetite but a regular portion was almost too much for me. No wonder obesity is on the increase!





*** The chip shop is under new management since lockdown. They used to use vegetable oil for frying, but the new owners use lard so I am boycotting them! (It isn't a huge loss since I can't afford to spend £5+ on one meal very often anyway - £5/day is what I budget for food, drink and other household items.)


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 5.05: Mrs P "Can I have my G&T?"
> No
> 5.20: "Can I have my G&T?"
> No
> ...


2 refusals
wow - before giving in??

how do you get away with that??


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> 2 refusals
> wow - before giving in??
> 
> how do you get away with that??


Said she should wait till Tipping Point was finished...........my wife watches a lot of crap TV............drives me to distraction!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> 2 refusals
> wow - before giving in??
> 
> how do you get away with that??


Alternatively three strikes and I'm out.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Sep 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> 2 refusals
> wow - before giving in??
> 
> how do you get away with that??


Who says he has?, there may well be pay back.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Who says he has?, there may well be pay back.


Only if I hadn't given in. Am I man or mouse??? I know the better option in my house.........

..........💕🧀


----------



## screenman (4 Sep 2020)

The house is empty of gin and vodka, plenty of wine but only one of us drinks it, that person also happens to be the one that does the shopping.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2020)

Watching the athletics on BBC2. Not many top names but good to see the youngsters coming on.


----------



## pawl (4 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It was*** like that here too... The '_small_' serving looked like that. The '_regular_' serving was what your '_snack size_' must have been like before you split it. If you actually wanted '_small_', the best bet would have been to order a child's portion. I have a big appetite but a regular portion was almost too much for me. No wonder obesity is on the increase!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m old enough to remember going to the local chippy to buy 3D ( old money)with some batter bits thrown 
in.Fish and chips were at that time were a cheap meal.Becoming more of a luxury meal these days
)


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> The house is empty of gin and vodka, plenty of wine but only one of us drinks it, that person also happens to be the one that does the shopping.


Thought you didn't like/do shopping.


----------



## pawl (4 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Said she should wait till Tipping Point was finished...........my wife watches a lot of crap TV............drives me to distraction!


”📄



Your lucky I have to watch Emerdale followed by Coronation Street


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2020)

I always knew I was special.
Just found out that I've got more than the average number of legs.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I always knew I was special.
> Just found out that I've got more than the average number of legs.


Nearly everybody _has_!

(The average is probably 1.9999-ish since some people have just 1 leg and some have 0.)


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2020)

Barnstaple this evening.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Barnstaple this evening.
> 
> View attachment 545468


That looks nice.

My sister has just bought a house near Exeter to retire to so I hope to have many post-Covid cycling holidays in Devon. I will be leaving 1 or 2 spare bikes down there so I can travel light.

I will cycle up to Barnstaple to check it out! It should be about a 120 km round trip, so that would be a nice summer day out.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That looks nice.
> 
> My sister has just bought a house near Exeter to retire to so I hope to have many post-Covid cycling holidays in Devon. I will be leaving 1 or 2 spare bikes down there so I can travel light.
> 
> I will cycle up to Barnstaple to check it out! It should be about a 120 km round trip, so that would be a nice summer day out.


He can buy you a pint when you get there.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> He can buy you a pint when you get there.


It would have to be a pint of Coke - I gave up booze when I was very ill with blood clots in 2012! (I started taking my health a lot more seriously after that and realised that alcohol and me are not a good combination...)


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It would have to be a pint of Coke - I gave up booze when I was very ill with blood clots in 2012! (I started taking my health a lot more seriously after that and realised that alcohol and me are not a good combination...)


Turn up on a Friday, there'll be fish on offer.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Turn up on a Friday, there'll be fish on offer.


As long as they fry it in vegetable oil!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2020)

D'oh - I've just remembered that I went to Barnstaple on my Devon holiday in 2017! I cycled from Chudleigh to Exeter with my cousin and we caught the train to Barnstaple and then cycled back. We didn't spend more than a few minutes in the town. As soon as we left the station we set off on the Tarka Trail and headed back via Bideford. An enjoyable total of 115 km for the day.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> D'oh - I've just remembered that I went to Barnstaple on my Devon holiday in 2017! I cycled from Chudleigh to Exeter with my cousin and we caught the train to Barnstaple and then cycled back. We didn't spend more than a few minutes in the town. As soon as we left the station we set off on the Tarka Trail and headed back via Bideford. An enjoyable total of 115 km for the day.


They ran a 00 locomotive along that trail.


----------



## 12boy (5 Sep 2020)

I do find your discussion of portion size interesting since even now restaurants in this place are judged by how much you can eat and secondly how good it is. There's a place in the booming metropolis of Hudson, pop. 300 that serves a relish tray, dinner rolls, pirogies, cabbage rolls, an iceberg lettuce salad and then a 72 oz steak. I was groaning before the steak and baked potato arrived and mine was a puny 16 oz t-bone. The worst of it was it was all really good so all the preliminary stuff was too good to eschew. Get it, eschew?
Today it was 35C with snow on Monday so Mrs 12 wanted to go to the lake. (Actually a reservoir caused by damning a river....most natural western lakes are tiny). So we did and I took a few pics. This area has yielded a lot of dinosaur fossils, mostly from the layers of red rock. I didn't get a pic but the iridium layer which supposedly was created by the meteor hitting the earth and causing the great extinction is clearly visible. This being the beginning of the Labor Day weekend and every space was filled with giant trailers, each with a noisy generator going full blast. This place is about 30 miles from our front door. And yeah, it took me all afternoon to get that rock on the other one in the first pic .


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2020)




----------



## screenman (5 Sep 2020)

Morning all, Donnie for brekkie again today.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2020)

It's a bit frustrating suffering from insomnia and being so dark in the mornings now..........can't get out. Lol. Fancied a mountain bike bimble for a change but can't be bothered swapping the light bracket over and not sure I fancy off road just lit by a bike light anyway, so it's either wait till it's daylight and busier or just stick the light on the hybrid again and just do roads.......or a head torch jog. Gosh, all these decisions at this time in the morning.


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A restless night but a sunny day ahead. We're planning on visiting the local Market which reopens today for the first time since lockdown. 
We'll play it by ear and bale out if things feel uncomfortable. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏊‍♂️🚴‍♀️🌞


----------



## screenman (5 Sep 2020)

The most amazing blue sky out there today not a cloud to be seen, certainly not one for staying indoors on.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2020)

The climbing legs can't be as bad as I thought. 2 QOM's! 

Not far but a good workout.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2020)

Another day another dollar.
Yesterday was, shall I say, interesting.
Daughters hubby walked out of his job. We love him like a son and will help as much as possible. He worked as a "do everything" for a multi millionaire who demanded more and more until it imploded.
We were due to have the granddaughter while they went on holiday but she has some anxiety problems so is now going with them.
Our son (early 40s) got engaged. They run a pub/restaurant with 8 guest rooms. We hope this works.
AND........other news......I ate a full meal.
Only a micro chinese sweet n sour from Asda but the 1st full meal for months and I scoffed the lot. I hope its the iron tablets working.
Today we plan cottage pie with broccoli (not eaten veg for months and I used to love it).
Onwards and upwards peeps.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The climbing legs can't be as bad as I thought. 2 QOM's!
> 
> Not far but a good workout.
> View attachment 545497


You do like to go around a penis Mo


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2020)

Good morning. Bright and sunny here, but I suspect it is a tad cold. Told you I have seen Mo and her rude doodling on Strava. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Bright and sunny here, but I suspect it is a tad cold. Told you I have seen Mo and her rude doodling on Strava.
> 
> Stay safe folks


In the few hours she sleeps I wonder what she dreams about


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Got to cut the lawns and wash the car this morning.
Bit of general garden tidying as well.


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (5 Sep 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A nice bright, sunny start to the day here. 
A quick trip to Halfords this morning for some penetrating oil as the seat post is stuck on my Audax bike. It might be a bit of a job to free it.
MrsP is off to St. Albans, she needs a new pair of walking shoes, so is going to Cotwolds as they do a range in half sizes. 
That leaves me free to watch the tour.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2020)

So.......if there is absolutely no rain forecast why is it hammering down ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Sep 2020)

Morning all, windy again today. A bit of blue sky but mostly cloudy. More showers forecast, I’ll try to get a ride in before they arrive.

Yesterday’s Tour stage was a bit of a zinger !


----------



## GM (5 Sep 2020)

Morning all...As Paul said a bright start to the day, so hopefully a productive day, may even get a ride in later.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2020)

Going dull and overcast here and looks like it's going to rain. Quite cold as well


----------



## gavroche (5 Sep 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde. It is Mrs G birthday tomorrow so we are going to see George in Asda to buy her some new clothes, as this is what she wants. Restaurant booked for 1pm tomorrow too and will get flowers and card later. 
Have a good day tout le monde.


----------



## screenman (5 Sep 2020)

£3.20 worth, Tammy's Doncaster Market, lovely.


----------



## screenman (5 Sep 2020)

Flowers for my better half, I guess all you guys do the same.


----------



## screenman (5 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour tout le monde. It is Mrs G birthday tomorrow so we are going to see George in Asda to buy her some new clothes, as this is what she wants. Restaurant booked for 1pm tomorrow too and will get flowers and card later.
> Have a good day tout le monde.



Get a card later, terrible.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Flowers for my better half, I guess all you guys do the same.
> View attachment 545516



Most of the time we have at least one vase of flowers in the house, I usually buy them when doing the supermarket shop.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2020)

My son buys me flowers for Christmas and my birthday.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Flowers for my better half, I guess all you guys do the same.
> View attachment 545516


Why would we all buy flowers for your better half ??
I am sure she's a nice lady but.......


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> I do find your discussion of portion size interesting since even now restaurants in this place are judged by how much you can eat and secondly how good it is. There's a place in the booming metropolis of Hudson, pop. 300 that serves a relish tray, dinner rolls, pirogies, cabbage rolls, an iceberg lettuce salad and then a 72 oz steak. I was groaning before the steak and baked potato arrived and mine was a puny 16 oz t-bone. The worst of it was it was all really good so all the preliminary stuff was too good to eschew. Get it, eschew?
> Today it was 35C with snow on Monday so Mrs 12 wanted to go to the lake. (Actually a reservoir caused by damning a river....most natural western lakes are tiny). So we did and I took a few pics. This area has yielded a lot of dinosaur fossils, mostly from the layers of red rock. I didn't get a pic but the iridium layer which supposedly was created by the meteor hitting the earth and causing the great extinction is clearly visible. This being the beginning of the Labor Day weekend and every space was filled with giant trailers, each with a noisy generator going full blast. This place is about 30 miles from our front door. And yeah, it took me all afternoon to get that rock on the other one in the first pic .


You even carved them so they'd sit closer to each other.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, *Donnie for brekkie *again today.


Local delicacy?


----------



## gavroche (5 Sep 2020)

Back from Asda, new clothes, flowers and card bought, only meal tomorrow to pay for now.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Flowers for my better half, I guess all you guys do the same.
> View attachment 545516


I'd like to give flowers to my Ex


----------



## Paulus (5 Sep 2020)

The stuck seatpost has been liberally dosed in penetrating oil. Lets see what happens in a few hours time.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2020)

Still a bit cool here


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Still a bit cool here


it's 23c here


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> it's 23 here


Fahrenheit or Centigrade?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's a bit frustrating suffering from insomnia and being so dark in the mornings now...


I've got the same problem, only at the other end of the day! I am often not getting to sleep until nearly 05:00 and then don't sleep well, so I am knackered when I finally drag myself out of bed at 10:00-11:00 and do not feel like immediately going out for a bike ride. 

I often leave my rides until the evening, which is really nice in the summer, but the nights are drawing in now. I went out at 18:30 yesterday and the light was already fading as I headed home at 19:45. I switched my front light on and reached round to do the rear one, only to find that it had fallen off! The lights were Lidl bargain buys, little _be-seen-by_ LED lights with stretchy loops to attach them to the bike. I had damaged the loop on the rear light and had anticipated that it might fail so I had added a rubber band for extra security. Next time, I will use a _stronger _rubber band! 

I dug out my old head torch from the back of my spares drawer. It has an optional red light so I will use that for a rear light until I buy a replacement for the lost one.


----------



## gavroche (5 Sep 2020)

Well, there's no stopping me now. I put a new chain on my Roubaix last week and now put on a new chain on the Cube earlier on. Next will be my Specialized Allez . I am also keeping a record on my mileage for each one just to see how long the chains last. They are Sram chains by the way.


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> £3.20 worth, Tammy's Doncaster Market, lovely.
> View attachment 545515




Nice to see tinned tomatoes Can’t stand those grilled things.May as well serve them raw.

Edit Like to dip my toast in the tinned tomatoes Can’t do that with those blooming grilled things


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Sep 2020)

Back from a habitual 40 mile loop of the Lang Whang and Livingston, more sunshine than I was expecting, 13 rising to 15 degrees. Feeling fresh and autumnal. Very pleasant. Quite a few cyclists out, mostly in ones and twos. Biggest group I saw numbered four.


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'd like to give flowers to my Ex




I dread to think what that occasion may be.


----------



## gavroche (5 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> I dread to think what that occasion may be.


Probably nettles.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'd like to give flowers to my Ex


Cacti?


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a habitual 40 mile loop of the Lang Whang and Livingston, more sunshine than I was expecting, 13 rising to 15 degrees. Feeling fresh and autumnal. Very pleasant. Quite a few cyclists out, mostly in ones and twos. Biggest group I saw numbered four.



"Lang Whang"? Isn't that where @Mo1959 cycles going by the Strava route she posted 😁


----------



## Paulus (5 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> The stuck seatpost has been liberally dosed in penetrating oil. Lets see what happens in a few hours time.


After some huffing and puffing, a few loud clicks and some squealing the seat post emerged. 
All cleaned and greased, ready to be re-inserted.


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> All cleaned and greased, ready to be re-inserted.
> View attachment 545579


Amd tomorrow he'll refit the seat post, Matron!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2020)

I do hope you lot are behaving yourselves. It'll make a nice change.


----------



## Paulus (5 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Amd tomorrow he'll refit the seat post, Matron!


Thank you Fnarr.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I do hope you lot are behaving yourselves. It'll make a nice change.



Is this lot capable of behaving themselves?


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Is this lot capable of behaving themselves?


Nay


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2020)




----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2020)

First coffee been drunk, now what to do for the rest of the day, a bike ride for sure at some point. We were supposed to be going on holiday next Friday, I thought I would be feeling more regret about not going, got to find something else to spend the money on I guess, any idea's.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Nice to see tinned tomatoes Can’t stand those grilled things.May as well serve them raw.
> 
> Edit Like to dip my toast in the tinned tomatoes Can’t do that with those blooming grilled things


Oh I love a well grilled tomato. I judge a breakfast by how well cooked the tomato is, soft and gooey 10/10, hard and lukewarm FAIL.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> First coffee been drunk, now what to do for the rest of the day, a bike ride for sure at some point. We were supposed to be going on holiday next Friday, I thought I would be feeling more regret about not going, got to find something else to spend the money on I guess, any idea's.


N+1


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> N+1



Maybe.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2020)

Like a mushroom cloud ovver Hiroshima, I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2020)

Good morning. It looks miserable outside. I'm awake but hope to nap soon so have decamped to the spare room.

Mrs P is sleeping, it is her birthday. Hopefully I have been successful. Yesterday ensured No.2 son provided two bottles of her favourite prosecco. I have a bottle of Jo Malone cucumber and earl grey eau de cologne plus some handmade earrings. No.1 has invited us for lunch........I forgot to remind No.3 son. This may lead to my downfall.

Had a great ride yesterday. One of those rides when everything clicked for the three of us. All cooking with gas. We took in The Nab as it's known locally - real name Whalley Nab, 175 in top UK climbs, a brute - at one point three of us pushing up a 30% gradient three abreast, no one giving an inch, over 0.7 mile averaging 10.4%  I got 07.30, the other two 07:26. I'm now third in age group on The Nab.

Unsure about the rest of the day but now 😴 beckons


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks, cool, bright, sunny and calm this morning, the family will be here later, eldest lad goes back home tonight, we went down to Stratford On Avon for lunch yesterday then called in to see my Sister In Law on the way back.


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It looks miserable outside. I'm awake but hope to nap soon so have decamped to the spare room.
> 
> Mrs P is sleeping, it is her birthday. Hopefully I have been successful. Yesterday ensured No.2 son provided two bottles of her favourite prosecco. I have a bottle of Jo Malone cucumber and earl grey eau de cologne plus some handmade earrings. No.1 has invited us for lunch........I forgot to remind No.3 son. This may lead to my downfall.
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday to Mrs P, hope she has a great day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Looks like the wind has finally dropped so I'll be off for an early trot before the Prom starts getting too busy. If I remember I'll turn on tracking on my Garmin watch and try to emulate @Mo1959 by running a route that results in a rude drawing 😁

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🍆


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Looks like the wind has finally dropped so I'll be off for an early trot before the Prom starts getting too busy. If I remember I'll turn on tracking on my Garmin watch and try to emulate @Mo1959 by running a route that results in a rude drawing 😁
> 
> Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🍆


I am sure our Mo doesn't mean to do it. Its just on her mind as she runs and her sub conscious just sort of takes over


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2020)

Happy birthday Mrs P. 

Good morning crappy hampers. We had a lot of rain last night before I went to bed.

Dull at the moment, but who knows what the day will bring. 

Stay safe


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2020)

Good morning all.
Really gray here with rain coming in shortly.
@PaulSB ......my best wishes to MrsP.
We are trying to get our lives back on track. I had breakfast and a meal on Friday. Yesterday I had a toasty for breckie and half a pizza for tea. Similar for MrsD but smaller quantities. May not sound much but big step forward for us.
Today we plan (shop bought) cottage pie plus broccoli. 
We plan to get togged up and go for a walk in the rain this morning..... maybe just a mile or so but its much needed exercise.
Golf and TdF on TV so a nice chill afternoon is planned


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Bit of packing to do, to get ready for our 3 week getaway on Monday.
Doggie walking on the beach this morning and then off to the Crown for Sunday lunch.


----------



## Paulus (6 Sep 2020)

Good morning all, 
Nice ans sunny outside today. Out with the dog soon and then a day tidying the garden. The grass needs cutting again once it has dried out from the overnight dew.
MrsP has a couple of ex work friends coming to lunch, so I have been tasked with making the garden presentable for them. It is always presentable. 
It gives me time to go out on the bike for a bit while they are here.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Sep 2020)

Morning all, looks like a very pleasant morning out there.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2020)

Ooh. I see sun. Hoorah


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2020)

Well hello again. I napped until 9.15 and feel very good for it.

"Happy Birthday"
"Oooh. A present"
Rustling of paper.
"Not basil and orange then"

I give up!! Can we have a "What's the Point of Husbands" thread............I could have pointed to the note in my diary, April 26th, about earl grey and cucumber!!!!! 😲 but refrained, satisfying myself with a gentle "It's what you said IN APRIL!!!" 😂😂😂 No really all is good, scent is a success but the basil remark happened!!!!!

The sun is now shining. Damson chutney is next on the agenda followed by lots of small stuff which needs attention.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well hello again. I napped until 9.15 and feel very good for it.
> 
> "Happy Birthday"
> "Oooh. A present"
> ...



A pot of Earl Grey tea and a plate of Cucumber sandwiches should rescue the situation Paul 🥒🍵😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Sep 2020)

Just back from my run with Mrs Tenkay, although the run went well I'm a bit disappointed with the track, doesn't look at all suggestive.


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2020)

Just waiting for somebody to turn up fo me to have a look and repair a dent, apparently it is very urgent hence me doing something on a Sunday, they are now 15 minutes late.


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2020)

Just got an email to say they are not coming. So off out on the bike now, see you all later.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2020)

Sunny with white clouds they said for today.
I am currently sat in the car at Broadsands, waiting to take doggie for a walk, and it's pissing down!


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2020)

It's e-bike O'clock!


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sunny with white clouds they said for today.
> I am currently sat in the car at Broadsands, waiting to take doggie for a walk, and it's pissing down!




Should be OK, I think dogs are waterproof.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Had a great ride yesterday. One of those rides when everything clicked for the three of us. All cooking with gas. We took in The Nab as it's known locally - real name Whalley Nab, 175 in top UK climbs, a brute - at one point three of us pushing up a 30% gradient three abreast, no one giving an inch, over 0.7 mile averaging 10.4%  I got 07.30, the other two 07:26.


When I rode up it, that one was harder than I expected. Nearby Birdy Brow was easier. I always find Black Hill from Sabden tough too.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2020)

I hadn't realised till yesterday evening that this is the Rapha Women's 100K challenge today. Wished I hadn't expended so much effort on yesterday's mountain bike ride, but I made it. Toiling a bit towards the end. Loads of cyclists out today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4019700108


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I hadn't realised till yesterday evening that this is the Rapha Women's 100K challenge today. Wished I hadn't expended so much effort on yesterday's mountain bike ride, but I made it. Toiling a bit towards the end. Loads of cyclists out today.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/4019700108



Chapeau Mo!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> try to emulate @Mo1959 by running a route that results in a rude drawing 😁


The bike ride looks slightly similar but from a different angle.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I hadn't realised till yesterday evening that this is the Rapha Women's 100K challenge today. Wished I hadn't expended so much effort on yesterday's mountain bike ride, but I made it. Toiling a bit towards the end. Loads of cyclists out today.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/4019700108


Mo, you still managed to make it look a bit like a penis (not mine of course)
Do you think you have a problem there ?


----------



## dickyknees (6 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I hadn't realised till yesterday evening that this is the Rapha Women's 100K challenge today. Wished I hadn't expended so much effort on yesterday's mountain bike ride, but I made it. Toiling a bit towards the end. Loads of cyclists out today.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/4019700108


Very impressive Mo. 
Well done on the challenge, looks like you’ll get 5,000 miles in this year. 🥇


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2020)

Back from 16 mile ride a quick sandwich then out with Pam on the bikes for 15 miles, loving it.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo, you still managed to make it look a bit like a penis (not mine of course)
> Do you think you have a problem there ?


Think you need to go to Specsavers........


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> First coffee been drunk, now what to do for the rest of the day, a bike ride for sure at some point. We were supposed to be going on holiday next Friday, I thought I would be feeling more regret about not going, got to find something else to spend the money on I guess, any idea's.


Where's that place that did your breakfast the other day?
We all meet up there, and you can pay.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2020)

We have bright sunshine and showers.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2020)

Feet up now and watching the real cyclists.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It looks miserable outside. I'm awake but hope to nap soon so have decamped to the spare room.
> 
> Mrs P is sleeping, it is her birthday. Hopefully I have been successful. Yesterday ensured No.2 son provided two bottles of her favourite prosecco. I have a bottle of Jo Malone cucumber and earl grey eau de cologne plus some handmade earrings. No.1 has invited us for lunch........I forgot to remind No.3 son. This may lead to my downfall.
> 
> ...


*You mean you were sucking diesel!


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where's that place that did your breakfast the other day?
> We all meet up there, and you can pay.



There are a bunch of people on this section of the forum that I would be happy to do that for.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Feet up now and watching the real cyclists.


You mean to say you're a fake cyclist?


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean to say you're a fake cyclist?




Not much hope for the rest of us then.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2020)

I think I may have covids, last evening about 6pm I started to feel shivery and by 7pm I felt really unwell so I went to bed, later I got really hot with a temperature of 99.8F.
I took a couple of paracetamol to see if that would lower it, but it didn't, and was very hot all night.
This morning I took my temperature again 100F and phoned my sister as we were going to a birthday meal, she thought I may have covids, I think it's just a chill, but she told me to go and get tested bugger me that only wanted me to drive 40 miles to a test centre, but in the end I got a home testing kit which should be here in the next 48 hours so I will have to wait and see.
Just taken my temperature again and it's still 100F, but I don't feel that bad to be honest.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I think I may have covids, last evening about 6pm I started to feel shivery and by 7pm I felt really unwell so I went to bed, later I got really hot with a temperature of 99.8F.
> I took a couple of paracetamol to see if that would lower it, but it didn't, and was very hot all night.
> This morning I took my temperature again 100F and phoned my sister as we were going to a birthday meal, she thought I may have covids, I think it's just a chill, but she told me to go and get tested bugger me that only wanted me to drive 40 miles to a test centre, but in the end I got a home testing kit which should be here in the next 48 hours so I will have to wait and see.
> Just taken my temperature again and it's still 100F, but I don't feel that bad to be honest.


Take it easy.


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2020)

Afternoon all... Production has come to a halt while I have my lunch, give it an hour and I'll be back at it!....







@numbnuts good luck with the test. The important thing is to get your timing right for sending the test back, hope it goes well. 

@Mo1959 wow Chapeau !


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2020)

Sunday lunch done. 
Back home for a nap now. 




Not bad for £5.50 a head.


----------



## pawl (6 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sunday lunch done.
> Back home for a nap now.
> View attachment 545714
> 
> Not bad for £5.50 a head.




lunch today scrambled egg on toast.Tonight roast beef with all the trimmings 😀😀😃


----------



## pawl (6 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I do hope you lot are behaving yourselves. It'll make a nice change.




No chance I believe in act your shoe size not you age.what the hell did I get up to when I was ten.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The bike ride looks slightly similar but from a different angle.
> View attachment 545688



I like how you chose a route so the elevation profile would look like ladies bosoms, or is it just me... 🤔


----------



## 12boy (6 Sep 2020)

Yesterday was interesting. Cleaned out my trailer in prep for storing stuff when clearing out the garage before Tuesday's blizzard....35C yesterday, -8 C Tues night. I'd hoped we would have no fires this year but there was one yesterday afternoon at the base of our mountain 5 miles from the front door. Luckily they got it contained before the mountain went up.10% humidity and 20 mph winds are a great recipe for serious fires. I still need to protect the tomatoes and squash and cukes in the garden but hopefully that will work. I have some 8x4 coldframes in the driveway and also put the majority of the potted plants in there. A light bulb in each cold frame should prevent too much damage.
The upcoming storm will hopefully provide some moisture and cleanse the smoke from the air. Then we'll have the halcyon days of Indian Summer. I am hoping to get down to my recently widowed sister in New Mexico for a week or so fairly soon as October there is amazing but I will have to work that in with a first grandchild very soon, the necessary yard work for winter and Mrs 12's health issues. As us recycled hippies used to say...Keep on trucking.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I like how you chose a route so the elevation profile would look like ladies bosoms, or is it just me... 🤔


Blimey.... you have been out with some strange women


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> lunch today scrambled egg on toast.Tonight roast beef with all the trimmings 😀😀😃



I've got turkey legs and baked spuds in the oven, mixed veg on the stove.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I've got turkey legs and baked spuds in the oven, mixed veg on the stove.



It must be difficult for you to walk or cycle if you have turkey legs.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It must be difficult for you to walk or cycle if you have turkey legs.


Wondered who would be first. Lol


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I've got turkey legs and baked spuds in the oven, mixed veg on the stove.


You do a lot of cycling for someone that has got turkey legs.
Enjoy your spuds and veg.
Edit.
That welsh woman beat me to it.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wondered who would be first. Lol


Oh.....she beat me to it . dam
Just seen Welshies post


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2020)

Just enjoyed a lovely meal.
Cottage pie, carrots, cabbage and broccoli. Yum yum.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2020)

I've had to stop using my phone to look at cycle chat now as the backspace button won't work. If you use it the keyboard disappears altogether. Most annoying. Things work fine on my Galaxy tab A though.


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> There are a bunch of people on this section of the forum that I would be happy to do that for.




Sorry meant to post that in the politics section.


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2020)

Only kidding, one of my regrets in life is that I am unlikely to meet any of you in person.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I've had to stop using my phone to look at cycle chat now as the backspace button won't work. If you use it the keyboard disappears altogether. Most annoying. Things work fine on my Galaxy tab A though.


My phone started doing the exact same thing the other day and is still doing it.
The backspace button and the return button make the keyboard disappear every time they are used. Damned frustrating!
Only seems to happen when using the Cycle Chat forum.


----------



## screenman (6 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> My phone started doing the exact same thing the other day and is still doing it.
> The backspace button and the return button make the keyboard disappear every time they are used. Damned frustrating!
> Only seems to happen when using the Cycle Chat forum.




Turn the phone upside down whilst standing on your left leg naked in the middle of a busy shopping centre, did not work for me but wortth a try.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> *I've got turkey legs *and baked spuds in the oven, mixed veg on the stove.


Were they the best available/affordable to you?
Hope they work okay.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Turn the phone upside down whilst standing on your left leg naked in the middle of a busy shopping centre, did not work for me but wortth a try.


I'll give it a go in Weston super Mare tomorrow.
Keep an eye out for the headlines in the Western Morning News.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'll give it a go in Weston super Mare tomorrow.
> Keep an eye out for the headlines in the Western Morning News.


What time are you planning on attempting this. Just so we can keep an eye on the news.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> What time are you planning on attempting this. Just so we can keep an eye on the news.


Tuesday lunchtime.


----------



## Paulus (6 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I've had to stop using my phone to look at cycle chat now as the backspace button won't work. If you use it the keyboard disappears altogether. Most annoying. Things work fine on my Galaxy tab A though.


Same happens with my 'phone. I thought I had a problem with the keypad.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Same happens with my 'phone. I thought I had a problem with the keypad.


There's a thread about it on Site Support.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/text-editor-behaviour.266313/


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It must be difficult for you to walk or cycle if you have turkey legs.



The turkey legs tasted lovely, our son enjoyed one and me and my Good Lady shared the other one, I couldn't eat a whole one these days.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> The turkey legs tasted lovely, our son enjoyed one and me and my Good Lady shared the other one, I couldn't eat a whole one these days.


Did you gobble it up?


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2020)

I see Millets have got a good sale on at the moment. I was looking at their Brasher walking shoes, but unfortunately they only go up to a size 12, and I take a 13. So I've ordered a pair of Mammuts from somewhere else. I did order a fleece from Millets though.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you gobble it up?




Don't you start. The replies will go downhill rapidly


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> I see Millets have got a good sale on at the moment. I was looking at their Brasher walking shoes, but unfortunately they only go up to a size 12, and I take a 13. So I've ordered a pair of Mammuts from somewhere else. I did order a fleece from Millets though.


I've had 2 pairs of Brasher 'Country Roamer' leather walking shoes over the part 4 years. Most comfortable shoes I've ever had.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> The turkey legs tasted lovely, our son enjoyed one and me and my Good Lady shared the other one, I couldn't eat a whole one these days.


Cannibalism!!


----------



## oldwheels (6 Sep 2020)

Up early again to try for a quiet run out. Apart from 4 cars heading in for an 8 o'clock start no other traffic at 0730. The road resurfacing has been done but not as much as I expected. As usual they leave a massive drop off at the edges, up to nearly 12 inches in parts but mostly about 6 inches. Wonderful smooth surface tho'. No wind and misty round the edges so midges were terrible on starting off. I always carry a head net in my bag in case I have to stop for any length of time. 
By nearly 0900 however traffic was getting too busy for comfort, all heading out to get a space on the Calgary beach probably since a sunny day is in prospect.
The campsite seems to have changed as the motorhome bit was packed tighter than I would like anyway but hardly any tents on the grass bit unlike last week when it was packed with tents.
Talking of motorhomes I notice one has appeared and parked along the street from my house and a local worker has his van parked very close behind and half out in the street. It does not affect me directly but this is a residential area and I will be surprised if those at that end do not take action.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2020)

No.1 son and his partner really delivered the goods for Mrs P. Home cooked and delicious lunch, prosecco and rosé for Mrs P, flowers, cake and a pressie.........

That's the point of Dads........... bringing 'em up proper!!! 😂

Tonight I've made damson gin and damson chutney.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2020)

Tonight's North Devon sunset.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Tonight's North Devon sunset.
> View attachment 545856


Sunset is soon much later down those parts.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Sunset is soon much later down those parts.


We're further West.....


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> We're further West.....


Shannon, further West still,
Sunset Today: 20:11↑ 281° 

Still earlier than your nec'o'woods.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> No wind and misty round the edges so midges were terrible on starting off. I always carry a head net in my bag in case I have to stop for any length of time.


The midges here are not _quite _as vicious as yours, but they can still be pretty nasty!

I went out on my bike one still summer evening a few years ago and punctured on the steep, hairpin descent at Blake Dean, up on the hills above Hebden Bridge. Here...






Graining Water runs under that bridge from the left and joins Hebden Water on the right. I got off and was starting to fix my puncture when a car came down the hill and stopped by me. The couple in it asked if I were okay? They offered me a lift back to Hebden Bridge with my bike, but I told them that I was fine, only a puncture, I'd soon fix it. Thanks a lot for offering though! Off they went...

Now, here is a simple equation: Summer evening + still conditions + water = _*MIDGE ATTACK!!!!*_  The little sods found me 10 seconds after the car left. I was bitten over 40 times before I could scoop up my spare tube, tyre levers, bike pump etc. and dash up the road to relative safety. I finished the repair and headed for home. By the time I got back both of my legs had come up in big red spots.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> The midges here are not _quite _as vicious as yours, but they can still be pretty nasty!
> 
> I went out on my bike one still summer evening a few years ago and punctured on the steep, hairpin descent at Blake Dean, up on the hills above Hebden Bridge. Here...
> 
> ...


That bridge is a blackspot. In more ways than one. Where those two cars are parked, at the head of the footpath, had a car go headlong into the wall on their left. Dawson City would have been to the right and higher up.

Just beyond that wall, behind the tree on the opposite side from Blake Dean, there should be two ram skulls(complete with horns).

Was staying there in '95, when a car hit the wall on the left of the picture. The two female occupants were stuck in the car hanging over the edge.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Was staying there in '95, when a car hit the wall on the left of the picture. The two female occupants were stuck in the car hanging over the edge.


Now you mention it... It looks as though that wall had been recently repaired when I took the photo, but that would have been about 10 years ago. People clearly go down there too fast. That dip probably doesn't get much sunlight in the winter so ice could be a problem down there. 

I once saw an abandoned car on its side against the wall up round the bend above...


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Now you mention it... It looks as though that wall had been recently repaired when I took the photo, but that would have been about 10 years ago. People clearly go down there too fast. That dip probably doesn't get much sunlight in the winter so ice could be a problem down there. Year before, and a month earlier, there was snow drifts.
> 
> I once saw an abandoned car on its side against the wall up round the bend above...


No chance of ice in '95. Bone dry, with temperatures in the high twenty's almost daily.

Best we could do was add weight to the rear end, until proper help arrived.


----------



## screenman (7 Sep 2020)

Morning all, now about midges, we are booked for a swim in an outdoor pool at 7pm this evening and the midges did cross our minds when booking it.


----------



## Paulus (7 Sep 2020)

Good morning all. Up early today.
I have a chiropractor appointment at 9.30, but first the dog has to be walked as per normal. Then as the chiro has moved it will be a 13 mile round trip to see him. He was only a mile away. Still, another excuse for a bike ride.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2020)

Morning. We've had a fair bit of rain the last few hours. Think it's nearly off now but not looking that great. Quite breezy too. 

No cycling to watch this afternoon as it's a rest day.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> By chance I stumbled across another aspect of this.
> 
> Hit the little cog on the bottom right of the text editor bar and the text box turns orange as usual. The problem with the return key causing the keyboard to disappear goes away.
> 
> ...


Text Editor keyboard problem.

I saw one or two in here had this issue. I posted this a couple of days ago in the Text Editor thread.

Irritatingly if you want the forum emojis rather than keyboard ones you have to switch back and forth.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2020)

Well good morning. It is raining. We are going walking. ☹️👎

For our first night away from the village since mid-February we are heading to Keswick for a couple of days walking with friends. We have a B&B booked. There's a great pub called the Dog and Gun which has an excellent range of beers and is famous for it's Stroganoff. I've tried to book a table but no answer to phone calls.

On two recent occasions we've visited Keswick there has been sudden, unexpected flooding. It's raining. Be afraid Keswick, be very afraid.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No cycling to watch this afternoon as it's a rest day.



Watching cycling can be exhausting, glad to see you're taking a rest day. 🤔


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Tonight's North Devon sunset.
> View attachment 545856


Beautiful. You want to think about getting that framed.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> When I rode up it, that one was harder than I expected. Nearby Birdy Brow was easier. I always find Black Hill from Sabden tough too.


This is only the second time I've heard mention of the name Black Hill. Leaving Sabden one can go over The Nick or in the opposite direction towards Padiham. Just outside of Sabden, in the Padiham direction, there's a left turn, Back Lane?, which leads to another left, Haddings Lane. Is this Black Hill?

Only ask because in decades of riding the area with maybe 200 different people I've only heard two refer to Black Hill. Both come from outside the area.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> The midges here are not _quite _as vicious as yours, but they can still be pretty nasty!
> 
> I went out on my bike one still summer evening a few years ago and punctured on the steep, hairpin descent at Blake Dean, up on the hills above Hebden Bridge. Here...
> 
> ...


Have to be honest.........on the few holidays we have had up your way.....we have planned them around midge season. Myself, I am not badly affected like some but I still hate them.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. We've had a fair bit of rain the last few hours. Think it's nearly off now but not looking that great. Quite breezy too.
> 
> No cycling to watch this afternoon as it's a rest day.


Dont you think that is selfish of them, having rest days.
I mean to say, we dont have rest days do we?


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Hitching up in a couple of hours and venturing up the M5 to Zummerzet.

@PaulSB - I tried that cog thing and I get the same results that you did. Return and backspace work correctly now, but emojis not working. It's an odd one, innit? 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2020)

Morning all.
Been up since 0630 but chilling with a nice coffee. 
Rain here and forecast for the day. Another enforced chill day me thinks.
I am part way through a good book and we have some decent progs recorded**
**does anyone watch those "holiday homes in the sun" progs ?? We enjoy them as you get to see various parts of Spain and Greece etc......plus.....peoples budgets are realistic. I can't watch those "homes in the country" where the budget is like a £M.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont you think that is selfish of them, having rest days.
> I mean to say, we dont have rest days do we?


We need the rest days to catch up on all the podcasts and rider diaries that abound these days.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Sep 2020)

Morning all, wet and windy in Edinburghshire.

Fantastic racing over the weekend Pyrenees stages. Now for the results of the peloton covid tests. Fingers crossed.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2020)

Good Morning. Your tip about the cog at the bottom works. Hoorah for that.

A cold Autumnal feel to the day here.

I keep having weird dreams that flit from one thing to another when I do drop off. When I do wake in the mornng I feel more tired than when I went to bed.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good Morning. Your tip about the cog at the bottom works. Hoorah for that.
> 
> A cold Autumnal feel to the day here.
> 
> ...


I am not surprised you have weird dreams if you have a cog in your bottom


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2020)

Think I'll get up now.......things to do.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2020)

Doctors at 11.


----------



## pawl (7 Sep 2020)

Morning all Looks like today’s ride is off Weather forecast for today is for 100%rain.I am giving up on BBC forecast The forecast for to day was for light cloud and gentle breeze.

Just been out side and is start to rain Giving up on BBC forecasts 
.


----------



## gavroche (7 Sep 2020)

Good morning. What a night this has been. At about 1.30 am, I got woken up by a horrible crashing noise coming from downstairs. First, I thought somebody had broken in by breaking a double glazed window in the bedroom downstairs. So I got up to investigate, armed only with my feet and fists and dressing gown. Molly was following behind but I think she was scared. Anyway, I got to the bathroom door and saw glass all over the floor. The shower cubicle sliding door had somehow come off its runner and crashed on the floor in a million safety glass pieces.
I left it there and went back to bed. My wife had her mobile phone in her hand, ready to call the police until I told her what happened.
So, when I got up earlier, my first job was to sweep up all those pieces. Next is a phone call to my insurance and hope it will covered under my policy, under accidental damage.
Luckily, we have an en suite upstairs so we can use that shower until further notice.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Sep 2020)

I'm not well


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2020)

I have to go to town to pick up Mr WD's prescription.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning all Looks like today’s ride is off Weather forecast for today is for 100%rain.I am giving up on BBC forecast The forecast for to day was for light cloud and gentle breeze.
> 
> Just been out side and is start to rain *Giving up on BBC forecasts*
> .



Same here, forecast says cloudy with a little sun, reality, steady rain. They (BBC) should be on payment by results


----------



## pawl (7 Sep 2020)

Just imagine Breaking news BBC goes bankrupt


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am not surprised you have weird dreams if you have a cog in your bottom


She had a clockwork orange at one time!


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm not well


Any ideas?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2020)

Forcast is for rain most of the day here. Oh well.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2020)

Sun is out here, clearing skies.

It'll chuck it down later.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Forcast is for rain most of the day here. Oh well.


I wandered round to the supermarket. Nearly out of loo roll!  Back to Cushelle. Seems better than Andrex now and lasts longer. Got a little Soreen loaf and having a chunk with a cuppa just now. Might have a wander before lunch.


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2020)

I'm sat in the cafe at Hatton Locks with a coffee and a sausage batch, it was a hard slow ride out, its very autumnal this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any ideas?


Should get the covid home test tomorrow, had a high temperature all night 100.9F and feel as weak as a kitten


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2020)

I have returned. Now raining and looks set in for the day.

Had to go to the crappy Co Op for some carrots and onions. We are having braised beef in carrots and onions today.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I wandered round to the supermarket. Nearly out of loo roll!  Back to Cushelle. Seems better than Andrex now and lasts longer. Got a little Soreen loaf and having a chunk with a cuppa just now. Might have a wander before lunch.


When you say it lasts longer......just how many times can you use each piece


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. Now raining and looks set in for the day.
> 
> Had to go to the crappy Co Op for some carrots and onions. We are having braised beef in carrots and onions today.


We are on curry, rice and chips later.


----------



## gavroche (7 Sep 2020)

Still trying to contact my insurance. My call is held in a queue and I will be contacted by the next available agent. 
I did fill in a claim form on the internet though. Why is it so hard to speak to a human being ?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Still trying to contact my insurance. My call is held in a queue and I will be contacted by the next available agent.
> I did fill in a claim form on the internet though. Why is it so hard to speak to a human being ?




Do you have an excess on your policy. If you do then that Will reduce the Amount they will pay you and if the shower door costs less than the excess, you won't get anything as I'm sure you know.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When you say it lasts longer......just how many times can you use each piece


Lol. I think Cushelle is thicker so don’t need as many pieces.


----------



## gavroche (7 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you have an excess on your policy. If you do then that Will reduce the Amount they will pay you and if the shower door costs less than the excess, you won't get anything as I'm sure you know.


I am aware of this but I want confirmation from them so I know what to do next.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2020)

Faffed about that much that decided to leave a walk till after lunch now. Really gusty out there but will be ok for walking.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> I am aware of this but I want confirmation from them so I know what to do next.


In my experience... if you even ask them about a possible claim, even if you don't actually make the claim, if will bump next years price up as you are considered a risk.


----------



## gavroche (7 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> In my experience... if you even ask them about a possible claim, even if you don't actually make the claim, if will bump next years price up as you are considered a risk.


So, what is insurance for if you just pay up every year? I haven't had a claim in over 20 years so feel quite justified in finding out if it is worth it.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have to be honest.........on the few holidays we have had up your way.....we have planned them around midge season. Myself, I am not badly affected like some but I still hate them.


My skin is very sensitive so I come up in big red spots from insect bites/stings etc.



PaulSB said:


> This is only the second time I've heard mention of the name Black Hill. Leaving Sabden one can go over The Nick or in the opposite direction towards Padiham. Just outside of Sabden, in the Padiham direction, there's a left turn, Back Lane?, which leads to another left, Haddings Lane. Is this Black Hill?
> 
> Only ask because in decades of riding the area with maybe 200 different people I've only heard two refer to Black Hill. Both come from outside the area.









It looks like '_Padiham Heights_' would be more accurate.

I was trying to work out where _I_ heard it referred to as _Black Hill_ and finally remembered... It was when I did the ultra-hard Pendle Pedal over a decade ago. (I did the longer version AND cycled to event HQ in Colne and back from Hebden Bridge so I did 200 kms on the day, with about 3,500 m of steep climbing!)



Pendle Pedal preview said:


> _There followed a screaming bumpy descent into the village of Sabden, where we thought the climbing was all but over, save for some gentle undulations back to Colne. We couldn't have been more wrong as the climb out of Sabden to *Black Hill* reduced the Pendle Pedal, once again, to the Pendle Walk. Once at the top, the road bobbed and weaved between hedgerows following the contours of the hillside, with Blackburn, Burnley and Colne distant in the valley below, finally tracing it's way back to the event HQ. _


[LINK]

Haddings Lane...? (Looks it up.) Ah, that nasty climb From Lower Sabden Fold to Newchurch-in-Pendle. We did that one as well. IIRC, the route took in Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Quernmore, Trough of Bowland, Wild Board Park route to Chipping, Longridge Fell, Nick o'Pendle, Black Hill/Padiham Heights, Haddings Ln and quite a few other climbs - a tough day out on the bike!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Sep 2020)

There’s a Black Hill here too, not far from White Hill, Green Cleugh, and Red Moss. The Pentlands, twinned with Palestine.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> So, what is insurance for if you just pay up every year? I haven't had a claim in over 20 years so feel quite justified in finding out if it is worth it.


There is a difference between what is right & fair and what those b*stards can screw you for.
A few years ago someone banged into MrsDs car in the hospital.
She got the reg and we contacted police and insurance.
•Police would take no action as is was private land.
•driver simply denied it.
•we told insurance company we were not pursuing it and they said tough sh*t..... you have reported it so your next years fee is jumping up.


----------



## Paulus (7 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Same here, forecast says cloudy with a little sun, reality, steady rain. They (BBC) should be on payment by results


The BBC get there meteorological information from a company called MeteoGroup, They changed from the Met. office a year back.
Maybe they should change back.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> The BBC get there meteorological information from a company called MeteoGroup, They changed from the Met. office a year back.
> Maybe they should change back.



Yes, I use the Met Office weather app and don't bother with the BBC data.
I also use a Weather app called "YR" it really is very good. Provided by the Norwegian Met Office it seems to be the most accurate the most often


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. Now raining and looks set in for the day.
> 
> Had to go to the crappy Co Op for some carrots and onions. We are having braised beef in carrots and onions today.


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, I use the Met Office weather app and don't bother with the BBC data.
> I also use a Weather app called "YR" it really is very good. Provided by the Norwegian Met Office it seems to be the most accurate the most often



I use xcweather https://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/CV6_4GX they seem to get it right most of the time.


----------



## gavroche (7 Sep 2020)

I spent one hour waiting for them to answer my call, with no success, luckily it was an 0800 number. I might try to talk to them on line. The B****rds are quick to take my money on renewal day though but not so quick to talk to you. Like all insurances, they promise you lots to join but crap to deliver. Doesn't that remind you of politicians?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


>


It will be


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2020)

I got back from Hatton about quarter past one having ridden 53 miles, a very autumnal morning, cool grey with a stiff breeze, but it stayed dry. On the way out I was following a regular route but when I got to Badesley Clinton they had closed Rising lane for road works but I was able to slip through, on the way back I was following the longer route out through Hockley Heath but then had to divert down Chapel Lane to avoid the road works, that took me past the small chapel and down the side of the canal then onto Bakers lane to bring me out on the main road then a right turn to take me into Chadwick End to pick up my regular route home. An enjoyable morning out on my bike, but a bit more warmth would have been nice.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I got back from Hatton about quarter past one having ridden 53 miles, a very autumnal morning, cool grey with a stiff breeze, but it stayed dry. On the way out I was following a regular route but when I got to Badesley Clinton they had closed Rising lane for road works but I was able to slip through, on the way back I was following the longer route out through Hockley Heath but then had to divert down Chapel Lane to avoid the road works, that took me past the small chapel and down the side of the canal then onto Bakers lane to bring me out on the main road then a right turn to take me into Chadwick End to pick up my regular route home. An enjoyable morning out on my bike, but a bit more warmth would have been nice.


If my bike hadn't been stolen from school when I was 13 I would have got to ride to the places that you ride to. As it was, I mostly rode no further than the Corley and Fillongley area.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2020)

We have landed in the Red Cow Inn at East Brent.
Back to the van after lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> We have landed in the Red Cow Inn at East Brent.
> Back to the van after lunch.
> View attachment 545934


Another flat Devon pint.
Why dont you bring your van up here.... I will buy you a proper pint.


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> If my bike hadn't been stolen from school when I was 13 I would have got to ride to the places that you ride to. As it was, I mostly rode no further than the Corley and Fillongley area.



I only know about these places because I was a club rider from around 1985 to about 2008, they were the days before garmins and google maps, we learned our way round from the more experienced riders and the ordinance survey maps, if i got dropped and the group didn't wait I had to work out my way home or to the cafe myself. These days i don't get as far out as I did in those days, I don't have time, I have to be back one half one time to look after my Good lady.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Another flat Devon pint.
> Why dont you bring your van up here.... I will buy you a proper pint.


It's a Somerset pint.
Nice quiet site - £5 a night.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2020)

Nice hilly forestry track wander up past one of the local transmitters. Not sure what it all does but noticed my 4G phone signal was at max, so must be on there too as well as TV I think.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I only know about these places because I was a club rider from around 1985 to about 2008, they were the days before garmins and google maps, we learned our way round from the more experienced riders and the ordinance survey maps, if i got dropped and the group didn't wait I had to work out my way home or to the cafe myself. These days i don't get as far out as I did in those days, I don't have time, I have to be back one half one time to look after my Good lady.


1985 overlaps with my time in that part of the world, many an early morning time trial start at Leek Wootton .
I also got to know the road through Balsall Common well, 1984 in particular when I was commuting between home in Shirley and studies at Warwick Uni.


----------



## pawl (7 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I only know about these places because I was a club rider from around 1985 to about 2008, they were the days before garmins and google maps, we learned our way round from the more experienced riders and the ordinance survey maps, if i got dropped and the group didn't wait I had to work out my way home or to the cafe myself. These days i don't get as far out as I did in those days, I don't have time, I have to be back one half one time to look after my Good lady.



You get further out than i do.Then again I’m turning into a lazy sodKeep riding and reporting Dave r
a lot of the places you visit I remember from my club days.Perhaps I’ll get my finger out and ride a bit further 
Take care.


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Sep 2020)

Afternoon all . Still not feeling the best and definitely not feeling the love for cycling. But we drove out to foxton locks and had a really good walk , well until it started to rain. On the plus side we did manage to get a cheeky drink at a canal side pub 😀😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Sep 2020)

Today I accompanied Mrs Tenkay on a shopping trip to Marks and Sparks. A couple of photos from last years walking of St Cuthberts Way made her aware that she'd put on a bit of weight so a new regime commenced. Not a diet as such, more a healthy eating routine and after almost a year she is now pleased to be a size 8.

We walked to a huge retail park nearby, "Fort Kinnaird", and that's where my traumatic afternoon commenced. I thought I'd entered an alternative reality and stumbled into an episode of "Father Ted", the one where the Priests get lost in the ladies underwear department. There appeared to be acres and acres of foundation garments in various exotic shapes and patterns, accompanied by equally exotic names. I saw "High Leg" "Brazilian" and "Thong" and several others before escaping to the safety of the Food Hall.
After kicking my heels for 20 minutes with still no sign of Mrs Tenkay I ventured back. Curiosity got the better of me and as the coast seemed clear I wandered through the frilly fripperies hoping to catch sight of Welshies Bloomers. All to no avail. It was only later, after escaping to the pub and ordering a pint to help alleviate my post traumatic stress that I realised I was in the wrong neck of the woods for such exotic garments. 
Hopefully that's the last of trekking around the shops for a while, though I've pencilled in a visit to the Edinburgh Bicycle Co-op as a reward for my stoicism 🚲🚲


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Today I accompanied Mrs Tenkay on a shopping trip to Marks and Sparks. A couple of photos from last years walking of St Cuthberts Way made her aware that she'd put on a bit of weight so a new regime commenced. Not a diet as such, more a healthy eating routine and after almost a year she is now pleased to be a size 8.
> 
> We walked to a huge retail park nearby, "Fort Kinnaird", and that's where my traumatic afternoon commenced. I thought I'd entered an alternative reality and stumbled into an episode of "Father Ted", the one where the Priests get lost in the ladies underwear department. There appeared to be acres and acres of foundation garments in various exotic shapes and patterns, accompanied by equally exotic names. I saw "High Leg" "Brazilian" and "Thong" and several others before escaping to the safety of the Food Hall.
> After kicking my heels for 20 minutes with still no sign of Mrs Tenkay I ventured back. Curiosity got the better of me and as the coast seemed clear I wandered through the frilly fripperies hoping to catch sight of Welshies Bloomers. All to no avail. It was only later, after escaping to the pub and ordering a pint to help alleviate my post traumatic stress that I realised I was in the wrong neck of the woods for such exotic garments.
> Hopefully that's the last of trekking around the shops for a while, though I've pencilled in a visit to the Edinburgh Bicycle Co-op as a reward for my stoicism 🚲🚲




You can't find my drawers in the likes of Marks and Sparks. They are 1 of a kind couture creations and are very sought after. Only in high end establishments can they be found. Many people would club each other to death to be able to buy a pair of my bloomers.


----------



## pawl (7 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You can't find my drawers in the likes of Marks and Sparks. They are 1 of a kind couture creations and are very sought after. Only in high end establishments can they be found. Many people would club each other to death to be able to buy a pair of my bloomers.



watch it .You will get a drago reputation


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We are on curry, rice and chips later.


And who will you be served up to?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You can't find my drawers in the likes of Marks and Sparks. They are 1 of a kind couture creations and are very sought after. Only in high end establishments can they be found. Many people would club each other to death to be able to buy a pair of my bloomers.


The bloomers you left here in January......the ones you left behind when we heard MrsD arrive home. I put them on ebay. Was only offered £300.00 so decided to hang on to them.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I think Cushelle is thicker so don’t need as many pieces.


Just as well, you don't get as many sheets per roll
180 sheets
Cushelle 2-ply tissue. 
Average 180 sheets per roll. Average sheet size 118mm x 104.5 mm.

Andrex Toilet Rolls 2-Ply 
200 Sheets 
Soft and thick 2-ply toilet tissue. 
200 sheets per roll.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The bloomers you left here in January......the ones you left behind when we heard MrsD arrive home. I put them on ebay. Was only offered £300.00 so decided to hang on to them.




You naughty boy. You should have taken the money.


----------



## Paulus (7 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The bloomers you left here in January......the ones you left behind when we heard MrsD arrive home. I put them on ebay. Was only offered £300.00 so decided to hang on to them.


Have you put them in a frame and hung them on the wall?😳


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Have you put them in a frame and hung them on the wall?😳



He'd need a bloody big wall.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> He'd need a bloody big wall.


Presumably a big frame as well. Possibly free standing.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Presumably a big frame as well. Possibly free standing.




Reinforced frame to hold the weight.


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2020)

Morning all. Only another 105 days until the days start getting longer rather than shorter.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2020)

Morning all.
A miserable day but no rain.
I see Warrington had 17 new Covid cases. That's the highest daily figure since early May.
We have United Utilities coming to inspect our water quality later. I hope they find something as we are running out of possibilities


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## GM (8 Sep 2020)

Morning all... First day of my new routine. Getting up earlier at 7am instead of 9am, seeing as the nights are drawing in!....(bet it doesn't last long)


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2020)

Morning. Lovely here now. Sun is out but it is nice and fresh. 8.5 mile run done and just about to jump into the bath then enjoy my breakfast........no, not in the bath Classic


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> My skin is very sensitive so I come up in big red spots from insect bites/stings etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 545919
> ...


OK, I see where you mean though I need to see it on my laptop to get a better view.

The only other time I've heard Black Hill was on the same ride! We met during the ride that day. It was tough.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all. Only another 105 days until the days start getting longer rather than shorter.




What a barrel of laughs you are. 

Mornig folks. Horrible misty day here. Very yucky, just like the Inside of Drago's Y fronts I suspect ( not that I have first hand experience of them) of course.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Sunny and calm outside, I can see a couple of early swimmers out in the water.
Coffee first, then a run and then who knows what the day will bring? 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🌞🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏊‍♂️


----------



## weareHKR (8 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> it doesn't last long)


Always read the small print...


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Looks like it'll be a grey ol' day out there today.
Going to have a look around Highbridge Caravan centre this morning and then onwards to Brean for lunch.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Sep 2020)

Morning all, a gorgeous sunny start here.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2020)

Good morning mature persons. It appears to be grey and dull outside, difficult to tell through the curtains as Mrs P is sleeping and I have to sit very quietly in a chair!!! 😀

Good walk yesterday through wind, rain, sunshine and showers. Lunch was on top of the rather exposed Latrigg Fell. In places long stretches of the riverside footpath had been washed away in the 2015 floods forcing us up a much more precarious route, trees down in other places. A great fun day out.

Shared four different curries last night at an excellent Indian. Our first night out since February.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Sep 2020)

Late afternoon my covid test came through the post and it's all ready to do in the morning
I feel a bit of a fake as today my temperature went back to normal late evening and now I feel fine, I'll still do the test as a just in case, but I'm all most sure it will came back negative, fingers croosed on that one.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, a gorgeous sunny start here.



Can we ban some people from this thread


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning mature persons. It appears to be grey and dull outside, difficult to tell through the curtains as Mrs P is sleeping and I have to sit very quietly in a chair!!! 😀
> 
> Good walk yesterday through wind, rain, sunshine and showers. Lunch was on top of the rather exposed Latrigg Fell. In places long stretches of the riverside footpath had been washed away in the 2015 floods forcing us up a much more precarious route, trees down in other places. A great fun day out.
> 
> ...


Nice photos.
I also had curry last night even though it was from Asda. BUT.......I scoffed the lot. That's 2 days on the run I have eaten a full meal.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Late afternoon my covid test came through the post and it's all ready to do in the morning
> I feel a bit of a fake as today my temperature went back to normal late evening and now I feel fine, I'll still do the test as a just in case, but I'm all most sure it will came back negative, fingers croosed on that one.


Good luck. 🤞🤞


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nice photos.
> I also had curry last night even though it was from Asda. BUT.......I scoffed the lot. That's 2 days on the run I have eaten a full meal.


This is GOOD news.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2020)

Returning to the loo roll discussion I buy based on cost per sheet. Aldi at 8.3p is my favourite though protests from other members of my household I've had to upgrade to Softest at 14p/sheet.........I know how to treat a girl. 🙂


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2020)

Huge bowl of fruit and fibre scoffed but I could eat it again.......really hungry lately.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2020)

I find that the fluffy quilted toilet roll doesn't go as far as the normal stuff.

So, back to the normal stuff for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2020)

We certainly know how to have some in depth world changing discussions on this thread.


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just as well, you don't get as many sheets per roll
> 180 sheets
> Cushelle 2-ply tissue.
> Average 180 sheets per roll. Average sheet size 118mm x 104.5 mm.
> ...



Where on earth do you get information like that


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Where on earth do you get information like that




He's probably counted them himself.


----------



## Paulus (8 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I find that the fluffy quilted toilet roll doesn't go as far as the normal stuff.
> 
> So, back to the normal stuff for me.


Is this the stuff you use?
https://images.app.goo.gl/pn1Wmm4EDVd2BTZd9


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Is this the stuff you use?
> https://images.app.goo.gl/pn1Wmm4EDVd2BTZd9




Not quite. I do remember that horrible Izal stuff though.


----------



## Paulus (8 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> He's probably counted them himself.


I bet he uses both side as well.😉


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Huge bowl of fruit and fibre scoffed but I could eat it again.......really hungry lately.


Athletes need to carboload Mo 😁🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Not quite. I do remember that horrible Izal stuff though.


.......and the hard, red carbolic soap 

I had to use a lovely big green leaf on my early morning run! Didn't feel the need before I went out, but after a coffee and a couple of miles of jiggling up and down.......well you know how it is!


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Not quite. I do remember that horrible Izal stuff though.


When my late Father in Law was a Japanese PoW, they were given 7 sheets of Izal type bog paper each, to last a week. ie. 1 a day.
Considering that most of the guys had dysentery, and other horrible stuff, the paper was viewed as yet another insult to their humanity.
Nobody used it for its intended purpose; but used it as note paper or cigarette paper. Some saved it up and bartered it, with one or two of the friendlier Japanese guards, for other more useful stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Returning to the loo roll discussion I buy based on cost per sheet. Aldi at 8.3p is my favourite though protests from other members of my household I've had to upgrade to Softest at 14p/sheet.........I know how to treat a girl. 🙂


I find last weeks Liverpool echo far cheaper.
I buy super soft for me but the echo for MrsD


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning mature persons. It appears to be grey and dull outside, difficult to tell through the curtains as Mrs P is sleeping and I have to sit very quietly in a chair!!! 😀
> 
> Good walk yesterday through wind, rain, sunshine and showers. Lunch was on top of the rather exposed Latrigg Fell. In places long stretches of the riverside footpath had been washed away in the 2015 floods forcing us up a much more precarious route, trees down in other places. A great fun day out.
> 
> ...



We had a time share at Keswick BridgeThe last time we visited prior to giving the time share op was in 2017 

A regular walk was along the railway track from Keswick to Threkeld.to the Farriers pub.for lunch.Didnt happen that year all the bridge had either been washed away or were in a dangerous condition Don’t know what it is like now.


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2020)

Sun's coming out here.
That wasn't forecast.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> He's probably counted them himself.





welsh dragon said:


> He's probably counted them himself.



If you weigh the toilet rolls instead of counting the number of sheets per roll ( the size of each individual sheet may vary between brands ) you'll get a true reflection of value in pence per gramme. 
Then you can simply keep a pair of scissors handy to cut to the exact length required instead of wasting money 😉


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> If you weigh the toilet rolls instead of counting the number of sheets per roll ( the size of each individual sheet may vary between brands ) you'll get a true reflection of value in pence per gramme.
> Then you can simply keep a pair of scissors handy to cut to the exact length required instead of wasting money 😉


Have you been reading Viz again?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> We had a time share at Keswick BridgeThe last time we visited prior to giving the time share op was in 2017
> 
> A regular walk was along the railway track from Keswick to Threkeld.to the Farriers pub.for lunch.Didnt happen that year all the bridge had either been washed away or were in a dangerous condition Don’t know what it is like now.


Is that Pooley Bridge ?


----------



## oldwheels (8 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> .......and the hard, red carbolic soap
> 
> I had to use a lovely big green leaf on my early morning run! Didn't feel the need before I went out, but after a coffee and a couple of miles of jiggling up and down.......well you know how it is!


Nothing beats a docken leaf.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Sep 2020)

Typical West Highland morning, damp but little wind. Excitement of the day down to the Coop before 7 o'clock for shopping and a queue of about 20 had formed by the time the shop opened. The only carrots were "Wonky Carrots" ie all the discards gathered up and given a fancy name.
I know it gets boring but the AirB&B has now got two cars with cycle racks but taking up 4 car spaces. No thought for those who actually live here and the last resident to arrive back from work had to go away and find somewhere else to park. Given the speed of turnover I suspect cleaning is a word rather than a deed.
Since covid numbers are rising again this get worrying for us. 
I have lived here for a long time now but the tourist infestation is making life unpleasant and I would move away I think if I could.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Returning to the loo roll discussion I buy based on cost per sheet. Aldi at 8.3p is my favourite though protests from other members of my household I've had to upgrade to Softest at 14p/sheet.........I know how to treat a girl. 🙂


Willow 1000 Essential: 
1,000 sheets per roll

https://www.aldireviewer.com/aldi-toilet-paper/


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I find last weeks Liverpool echo far cheaper.
> I buy super soft for me but the echo for MrsD


Is that Saturday's issue or weekday issue? 

£1.20 as opposed to 85p


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that Saturday's issue or weekday issue?
> 
> £1.20 as opposed to 85p


Its last weeks 
I get it out of next doors bin so costs me nowt


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Nothing beats a docken leaf.


And if you cant find a dock leaf then a few nettles would do the job


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> If you weigh the toilet rolls instead of counting the number of sheets per roll ( the size of each individual sheet may vary between brands ) you'll get a true reflection of value in pence per gramme.
> Then you can simply keep a pair of scissors handy to cut to the exact length required instead of wasting money 😉


And what happens if you cut just short of the perforations?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> And what happens if you cut just short of the perforations?


You get messy fingers


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Typical West Highland morning, damp but little wind. Excitement of the day down to the Coop before 7 o'clock for shopping and a queue of about 20 had formed by the time the shop opened. The only carrots were "Wonky Carrots" ie all the discards gathered up and given a fancy name.
> I know it gets boring but the AirB&B has now got two cars with cycle racks but taking up 4 car spaces. No thought for those who actually live here and the last resident to arrive back from work had to go away and find somewhere else to park. Given the speed of turnover I suspect cleaning is a word rather than a deed.
> Since covid numbers are rising again this get worrying for us.
> I have lived here for a long time now but the tourist infestation is making life unpleasant and I would move away I think if I could.


Wouldn't a small island be the perfect place for lockdown?
They can limit physical contact with the mainland due to a boat being required for access. And if the boat owners were to make sudden unannounced changes to sailings...

You need to go back on those two pages and ask questions.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Sep 2020)

Lovely ride out, just stopped at The Loft in Haddington for coffee cake and Toastie. Seems very busy as the sun is shining.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And if you cant find a dock leaf then a few nettles would do the job


When I was a farm labourer we always looked for dockens when deciding where to nip behind a dyke. one pansy actually carried some bog roll in his pocket.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You get messy fingers


Or -

View: https://youtu.be/gByE2NXcdVU


----------



## oldwheels (8 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't a small island be the perfect place for lockdown?
> They can limit physical contact with the mainland due to a boat being required for access. And if the boat owners were to make sudden unannounced changes to sailings...
> 
> You need to go back on those two pages and ask questions.


This not so small island was ok during lockdown as access was restricted but the instant restrictions were lifted the flood of tourists started and has increased ever since.
I am now very restricted as the only time I can get out on my trike is early morning as the volume of traffic on single track roads make forward movement during the day difficult. Some local cyclists I spoke to said the roads on the west side were dangerous as the traffic had no sense and would not stop in passing places and tried to overtake in impossible places. I can only go shopping in early morning at 7 o'clock to avoid the crowds although here there is a no mask no entry policy enforced and the police have had to attend on occasion.
Ferry travel which I would normally do about every two weeks is not possible due again to the volume of tourist traffic. Calmac have put in place a priority system for urgent hospital appointments but only for those who cannot get a car booking and only as a foot passenger with a taxi provided to and from hospital. I am really getting very depressed about the situation and have seriously thought of leaving my home of nearly 50 years and moving to the mainland. Mull was a nice place to live but not now.
To add to this I cannot take my car out during daytime as I will not be able to park on return due to the space being filled.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> This not so small island was ok during lockdown as access was restricted but the instant restrictions were lifted the flood of tourists started and has increased ever since.
> I am now very restricted as the only time I can get out on my trike is early morning as the volume of traffic on single track roads make forward movement during the day difficult. Some local cyclists I spoke to said the roads on the west side were dangerous as the traffic had no sense and would not stop in passing places and tried to overtake in impossible places. I can only go shopping in early morning at 7 o'clock to avoid the crowds although here there is a no mask no entry policy enforced and the police have had to attend on occasion.
> Ferry travel which I would normally do about every two weeks is not possible due again to the volume of tourist traffic. Calmac have put in place a priority system for urgent hospital appointments but only for those who cannot get a car booking and only as a foot passenger with a taxi provided to and from hospital. I am really getting very depressed about the situation and have seriously thought of leaving my home of nearly 50 years and moving to the mainland. Mull was a nice place to live but not now.




A lot of the touristy places have been swamped since the end of lockdown. Theres a small Cotswold village not far from here, Burton On The Water, a pleasant place for a day trip, its got a small zoo, a model village and a small motor museum, and its a place my Good Lady likes, I was looking at a trip down but they were saying they've been getting over 10,000 visitors a day, far more than they can cope with, so I've abandoned the idea, we'll wait till it calms down a bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Or -
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/gByE2NXcdVU


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


>


Glad I had finished my lunch. Lol. They are usually needing their anal glands emptying when they do that. Not a pleasant job! No wonder most people take their pooches to the vet to get it done. 

Really windy here now but still sunny.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> This not so small island was ok during lockdown as access was restricted but the instant restrictions were lifted the flood of tourists started and has increased ever since.
> I am now very restricted as the only time I can get out on my trike is early morning as the volume of traffic on single track roads make forward movement during the day difficult. Some local cyclists I spoke to said the roads on the west side were dangerous as the traffic had no sense and would not stop in passing places and tried to overtake in impossible places. I can only go shopping in early morning at 7 o'clock to avoid the crowds although here there is a no mask no entry policy enforced and the police have had to attend on occasion.
> Ferry travel which I would normally do about every two weeks is not possible due again to the volume of tourist traffic. Calmac have put in place a priority system for urgent hospital appointments but only for those who cannot get a car booking and only as a foot passenger with a taxi provided to and from hospital. I am really getting very depressed about the situation and have seriously thought of leaving my home of nearly 50 years and moving to the mainland. Mull was a nice place to live but not now.


Can you not ask questions, pointing out odd things such as the ferry timetable being abandoned. Why would they do that?

If it gets enough people thinking they might be stuck on an island, they may think twice about staying, let alone arriving in the first place.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

@welsh dragon, it's 25% of it's original length.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> When I was a farm labourer we always looked for dockens when deciding where to nip behind a dyke. one pansy actually carried some bog roll in his pocket.


I've used hay and straw whilst on the farm.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can you not ask questions, pointing out odd things such as the ferry timetable being abandoned. Why would they do that?
> 
> If it gets enough people thinking they might be stuck on an island, they may think twice about staying, let alone arriving in the first place.


That has happened and not deterred them and there are in fact 3 ferry routes so chances of getting completely stuck are remote unless really bad weather.
You are not allowed to criticise tourists on FB or say anything bad about them as the "we love all tourists regardless of how they behave" bunch pile on you and you get banned by the mods.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've used hay and straw whilst on the farm.


A bit like sandpaper.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad I had finished my lunch. Lol. They are usually needing their anal glands emptying when they do that. Not a pleasant job! No wonder most people take their pooches to the vet to get it done.
> 
> Really windy here now but still sunny.




My daughter took one of her dogs to the vet uesterday to have his done. Bleh


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> A bit like sandpaper.


I have tried sandpaper of various grades but nothing works. My bum is nice and smooth though


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad I had finished my lunch. Lol. They are usually needing their anal glands emptying when they do that. Not a pleasant job! No wonder most people take their pooches to the vet to get it done.
> 
> Really windy here now but still sunny.


You seem to be an expert on toilet paper and anal glands Mo


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have tried sandpaper of various grades but nothing works. My bum is nice and smooth though


Did you move onto wet n'dry!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2020)

United Utilities have been out. Turns out this was just to assess to see if action needs to be taken.
Anyway, after checking he took it seriously and is arranging for people to take and analyse samples...... this will be done Thursday morning.
They are also sending us a pallet of drinking water.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

Legionnaires disease on top of this!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Legionnaires disease on top of this!


We really have no idea.
We have similar symptoms. Some days MrsD goes to bed at 1930, gets up at 0830 and is asleep on the couch by 1030.
Just an answer will do us, whatever it is.


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is that Pooley Bridge ?



I don’t know if any of the bridges are named.I walked from the old Keswick railway station to Threkeld
Believe the rout is part of the coast to coast route Perhaps someone with more knowledge of the area could advise on the current state on this section.
If memory serves me correct Pooley bridge is in the area near Windermere

Keswick bridge is the name of the site wher the time shares are situated If you you know Keswick it is close to the leisure centre and the old railway station and the adjacent hotel.


----------



## GM (8 Sep 2020)

Gawd blimey, its like being back at nursery with all this toilet talk and I'm just having my lunch! 




welsh dragon said:


> I find that the fluffy quilted toilet roll doesn't go as far as the normal stuff.
> So, back to the normal stuff for me.



Is that a telephone directory cut up into small squares!  .........that was our job on a Sunday evening while watching Sunday Night at the London Palladium when we were little.


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> When I was a farm labourer we always looked for dockens when deciding where to nip behind a dyke. one pansy actually carried some bog roll in his pocket.



wasn’t only farm labourers that used dock leaves.As young lads if we were out in the country and got took short we used dock leaves.Also used them when we got nettled and before any one comments no not the ones we had used for for more important reasons


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I find that the fluffy quilted toilet roll doesn't go as far as the normal stuff.
> 
> So, back to the normal stuff for me.



Not that Izal stuff Made good tracing paper Blooming horrible for its intended purpose


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2020)

Quick walk done and back for the cycling now. Getting very overcast here. Rain soon I think.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The only other time I've heard Black Hill was on the same ride! We met during the ride that day. It was tough.


Aaargh - my dodgy memory - that fact was lost in the mists of time!  (As was the fact that I think you have reminded me of it before...)

I know that I'm not the only one though... I met @dave r on a forum ride, and then at a later date at event HQ before a Midlands audax ride. I went up and said hello but he didn't recognise me! 

Yes, the _Pendle Pedal_ was a _very _tough ride; a beautiful route though! It was a bit of a twee name for an event, but its replacement name _The Bowland Beast_ was too far the other way - obviously intended to appeal to macho cylcists - '_come and have a go, if you think you're hard enough_'!

This is the profile of the _Pendle Pedal_ route after the start/finish was moved from Colne to Barnoldswick...







It seems as though they stopped running the event nearly 10 years ago. Perhaps it was _TOO _hard?


----------



## 12boy (8 Sep 2020)

Saturday 35C, then 33 on Sunday, yesterday 21 with the afternoon seeing rain then sleet then snow from 6 pm which will taper down at 4 this afternoon. Plants covered or in coldframes or inside....Mrs 12 loves to have many pots of herbs and flowers, probably 40 in the two cold frames. Last night a branch fell on her car in the driveway so I moved it and my Element to safer spots. Good thing too, my deck and drive are littered with branches and all the trees' branches are groaning under the weight of ice and snow. The wind is about 20 mph so maybe the trees will have some of the snow blown away. Tonight it will clear and get down to -4, but the snow will help keep the plants less cold, I hope. By Thursday it will be in the fifties, the roads will be clear to bike





ay





And we'll have a couple of weeks till another polar vortex arrives. I think our drought is over for a while! Life in the high desert West. The second pic is the deck.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We really have no idea.
> We have similar symptoms. Some days MrsD goes to bed at 1930, gets up at 0830 and is asleep on the couch by 1030.
> Just an answer will do us, whatever it is.


Any of the neighbours have similar problems?


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Saturday 35C, then 33 on Sunday, yesterday 21 with the afternoon seeing rain then sleet then snow from 6 pm which will taper down at 4 this afternoon. Plants covered or in coldframes or inside....Mrs 12 loves to have many pots of herbs and flowers, probably 40 in the two cold frames. Last night a branch fell on her car in the driveway so I moved it and my Element to safer spots. Good thing too, my deck and drive are littered with branches and all the trees' branches are groaning under the weight of ice and snow. The wind is about 20 mph so maybe the trees will have some of the snow blown away. Tonight it will clear and get down to -4, but the snow will help keep the plants less cold, I hope. By Thursday it will be in the fifties, the roads will be clear to bike
> View attachment 546064
> 
> 
> ...


Can't be that bad, there's tyre tracks on the road. And everyone knows an inch of snow brings everything to a standstill. 

At least in some parts over here.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Saturday 35C, then 33 on Sunday, yesterday 21 with the afternoon seeing rain then sleet then snow from 6 pm which will taper down at 4 this afternoon. Plants covered or in coldframes or inside....Mrs 12 loves to have many pots of herbs and flowers, probably 40 in the two cold frames. Last night a branch fell on her car in the driveway so I moved it and my Element to safer spots. Good thing too, my deck and drive are littered with branches and all the trees' branches are groaning under the weight of ice and snow. The wind is about 20 mph so maybe the trees will have some of the snow blown away. Tonight it will clear and get down to -4, but the snow will help keep the plants less cold, I hope. By Thursday it will be in the fifties, the roads will be clear to bike
> View attachment 546064
> 
> 
> ...




Are you near Denver?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have lived here for a long time now but the tourist infestation is making life unpleasant and I would move away I think if I could.


It happens everywhere that starts attracting tourists. I used to live in Hebden Bridge and sunny Bank Holidays in the town were a bit of a nightmare, as was the A646 in the valley through the town. People flocked there from Manchester, Leeds and elsewhere. This is an example from the annual 'Easter Duck Race'! It is a charity event where thousands of numbered plastic ducks are dumped into Hebden Water and fished out again downstream. Spectators buy tickets for the ducks and the first few out of the water win prizes, all profits go to local charities. Very worthy but I usually stayed in or left town by an alternative route (HILLS!) on days like that.











Somehow, with Covid-19 probably still doing the rounds, I don't think _that _will be happening in 2021!!! 

(Maybe there is something wrong with me, but I honestly do not see the appeal of standing in a huge mass of people to watch a few thousand yellow plastic toys float 100 metres down a river!)


----------



## 12boy (8 Sep 2020)

I am 300 miles north, at 5300 ft elevation. We get 13 inches of precip in a good year, mostly snow.,


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Some local cyclists I spoke to said the roads on the west side were dangerous as the traffic had no sense and would not stop in passing places and tried to overtake in impossible places.


Yep!



ColinJ said:


> I had the same thing happen on a ride round Mull last year. That was someone driving a big 4x4, not sure what type. The driver actually shouted "_Get off my f**king road_" at me as he scraped past!


From the accent, I'm pretty sure that it was an English tourist! If he had only slowed down or stopped I could have passed safely. Instead, I had cms between my right and the car, and my left and the barrier, beyond which was a drop onto rocks and the sea. It was bad enough for me, but if a driver had been coming round the blind bend instead of me there would have been a head-on collision. Absolute effing tosspot!!!

I, of course, was _also _a tourist that day but... (1) I was travelling by bike, and cycling with consideration for other road users. (2) I was claiming ancestral visitation rights, since the Scottish half of my family came from Mull 150+ years ago!


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It happens everywhere that starts attracting tourists. I used to live in Hebden Bridge and sunny Bank Holidays in the town were a bit of a nightmare, as was the A646 in the valley through the town. People flocked there from Manchester, Leeds and elsewhere. This is an example from the annual 'Easter Duck Race'! It is a charity event where thousands of numbered plastic ducks are dumped into Hebden Water and fished out again downstream. Spectators buy tickets for the ducks and the first few out of the water win prizes, all profits go to local charities. Very worthy but I usually stayed in or left town by an alternative route (HILLS!) on days like that.
> 
> View attachment 546069
> 
> ...


Not even if you were to win a prize?


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2020)

Two new boots on the car 124 notes, now back to the tour and the ironing.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Aaargh - my dodgy memory - that fact was lost in the mists of time!  (As was the fact that I think you have reminded me of it before...)
> 
> I know that I'm not the only one though... I met @dave r on a forum ride, and then at a later date at event HQ before a Midlands audax ride. I went up and said hello but he didn't recognise me!
> 
> ...



It had been a while since the forum ride and my memory is atrocious, you'd lost a lot of weight as well.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any of the neighbours have similar problems?


We don't know yet.....have to check.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> I don’t know if any of the bridges are named.I walked from the old Keswick railway station to Threkeld
> *Believe the rout is part of the coast to coast route* Perhaps someone with more knowledge of the area could advise on the current state on this section.
> If memory serves me correct *Pooley bridge* is in the area near Windermere
> 
> Keswick bridge is the name of the site wher the time shares are situated If you you know Keswick it is close to the leisure centre and the old railway station and the adjacent hotel.



Pooley Bridge is a village, near Ullswater.

The C2C route has a few variations, but, as far as I know, it still follows the former railway line, our of Keswick towards Threlkeld, then, joins a tarmac section alongside the A66, in the general direction of Penrith.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> It had been a while since the forum ride and my memory is atrocious, you'd lost a lot of weight as well.


To be fair, if I hadn't been expecting you to be there I might have walked past without spotting you.

I had a fantastic memory when I was young but there has been a steady decline since then. I'm sure that health problems (carbon monoxide poisoning and two bouts of blood clots) haven't helped preserve my remaining brain cells.

So, bear with me, y'all, when I forget things or repeat myself!


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2020)

Nice walk along Brean Down this morning.












Little old doggie is knackered now. Should sleep well tonight.

Had a look around some new vans at Highbridge but nothing really impressed us enough to consider changing our current one.
Dropped into the Red Cow again and had an excellent roast beef lunch.
Going on a search for a 6kg propane bottle refill tomorrow - apparently there's a national shortage. I've still got one full bottle, which will last about 7 days, but the one we're using now will probably run out tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not even if you were to win a prize?


I think that I might have actually been watching my duck lose the year that I took those pictures! 

It was nice when the town was busy but not _STUPIDLY _busy. I took the photo below from upstairs in a cafe during the Arts Festival. There was a good crowd for the musicians, but there was still room to walk round the rest of the town and obviously we were still able to get into the cafe, rather than having to give up because of lengthy queues.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nice walk along Brean Down this morning.
> 
> View attachment 546073
> 
> ...


And prices seem to have rocketed.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It happens everywhere that starts attracting tourists. I used to live in Hebden Bridge and sunny Bank Holidays in the town were a bit of a nightmare, as was the A646 in the valley through the town. People flocked there from Manchester, Leeds and elsewhere. This is an example from the annual 'Easter Duck Race'! It is a charity event where thousands of numbered plastic ducks are dumped into Hebden Water and fished out again downstream. Spectators buy tickets for the ducks and the first few out of the water win prizes, all profits go to local charities. Very worthy but I usually stayed in or left town by an alternative route (HILLS!) on days like that.
> 
> View attachment 546069
> 
> ...


We had the annual car rally which was really just racing on closed roads in October. They tended to be an arrogant bunch and tried to stop people going about their legitimate business before the event and my workshop had no parking signs up against it once briefly and vehicles were parked blocking my doorway. Sorry about the missing paint unless they were moved promptly. The door opened outwards and I could not see something parked a foot away from the door.Eventually I joined with lots of others and just left the island for a week.
The current problem is different however and is constant and escalating.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> From the accent, I'm pretty sure that it was an English tourist! If he had only slowed down or stopped I could have passed safely. Instead, I had cms between my right and the car, and my left and the barrier, beyond which was a drop onto rocks and the sea. It was bad enough for me, but if a driver had been coming round the blind bend instead of me there would have been a head-on collision. Absolute effing tosspot!!!
> ...


I have had the same experience from I think hunting shooting brigade. My stalker pal told them to crawl on their belly behind him though some nice muddy bits and the only thing they were to look at was the soles of his boots until instructed otherwise. Only the nasties got this treatment as some were ok.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> We had the annual car rally which was really just racing on closed roads in October. They tended to be an arrogant bunch and tried to stop people going about their legitimate business before the event and my workshop had no parking signs up against it once briefly and vehicles were parked blocking my doorway. Sorry about the missing paint unless they were moved promptly. The door opened outwards and I could not see something parked a foot away from the door.Eventually I joined with lots of others and just left the island for a week.
> The current problem is different however and is constant and escalating.


One anecdote from about mid 1970's. We had a load of 100 empty casks arrived and the driver, a loon frae Buchan, was not amused as he had been held up by rally cars not letting him past. We had less than an hour to get him unloaded and back to Craignure for the last ferry. The boat agreed to wait so long as it was not too long so he set off back empty with American style horns on his roof operated by an overhead pull cord and about 20 minutes to do the 21 miles. We could hear him blasting his horns for quite a while and he made it in time to catch the boat. On his next visit he said it was great, there were rally cars scattered in the ditches all the way down the road. A bit like Smokey and the Bandit.
I discovered that the distillery yard had several rally cars being worked on with no permission to be there and the entrance was completely blocked with casks. All the workers had gone home by then. Oh dear.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Sep 2020)

Just cracked open a can of Chew Chew milk stout from Fallen Brewing. Rehydrating after 60K on the Brommies. I know it's no distance at all compared to the hard core cyclists on this forum but I was glad to get back.

Bit of a domestic on the way round as Mrs Tenkay disappeared into the distance while on a long uphill climb into a strong headwind. 
When I eventually caught up I remonstrated with her about how we could have worked together instead. That went down really well 😉


----------



## 12boy (8 Sep 2020)

Lots of branches under the snow... my hoop houses in the garden were ok and the cold frames as was my sheepherders wagon, which being under a crab apple tree has some branches fall and about 6 inches of heavy wet snow on the roof. A couple of hours piling up the branches in the back yard and next to the driveway nd shovelling some paths. Can't have the aged canine freezing her nasty little toes in 8 inches of snow.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> We had a time share at Keswick BridgeThe last time we visited prior to giving the time share op was in 2017
> 
> A regular walk was along the railway track from Keswick to Threkeld.to the Farriers pub.for lunch.Didnt happen that year all the bridge had either been washed away or were in a dangerous condition Don’t know what it is like now.


Work is still being done to repair bridges, the Cycleway and footpath.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is that Pooley Bridge ?


No it's Keswick. 😂😂


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2020)

Very surprised at how busy Keswick was on our two day visit, probably the busiest I've seen it. The vast majority of B&Bs had "No Vacancies" signs up. If ours was typical they're all operating at 50% of usual capacity, ours was using 6 rooms out of 13. The main limitation seems to be the public rooms such as the breakfast room. I complimented the owner on her efforts and how it had not spoiled our stay. Last night all the eating establishments seemed to be at capacity. It was busy but not swamped which seemed positive to me.

Good walk today. Damp, misty, cloudy, sunny, rainbows. All good. Home now and a touch nackered.


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2020)

Who would have thought that Efes and baking powder would help ease the itching and burning of a mosquito bite.


----------



## rustybolts (8 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> Gawd blimey, its like being back at nursery with all this toilet talk and I'm just having my lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there was a great rerun of Sunday Night at the London Palladium just finished recently on Talking Pictures. Jimmy Tarbuck in all his tooth gapped glory. Today he would have to get his teeth done cosmetically. Sigh ! they were wonderful times , when people were more natural


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2020)

rustybolts said:


> there was a great rerun of Sunday Night at the London Palladium just finished recently on Talking Pictures. Jimmy Tarbuck in all his tooth gapped glory. Today he would have to get his teeth done cosmetically. Sigh ! they were wonderful times , when people were more natural



We saw Jimmy Tarbuck at the Coventry Theatre many years ago, very funny, Sammy Davies was also on the bill, but I can't remember who else. I do remember one fella in the audience, sat a short distance from us and never cracked a smile all night.


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Work is still being done to repair bridges, the Cycleway and footpath.


Thanks for that.The power of water and the destruction it causes is frightening I visited Glenridding soon after the floods The size of some of the boulders moved by the force of the water was amazing as was the section of road that was washed away between Keswick and Ambleside 
Like the pictures.


----------



## 12boy (8 Sep 2020)

I love your dog, Dirk....very photogenic, a Jack Russell?






On 8/27 our Gracie turned 16. Here she is on a down blanket and her baby blanket doing what she does best at her age.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Thanks for that.The power of water and the destruction it causes is frightening I visited Glenridding soon after the floods The size of some of the boulders moved by the force of the water was amazing as was the section of road that was washed away between Keswick and Ambleside
> Like the pictures.


We were in Keswick the days the flooding began. We were staying at The Lodore Falls, we had missed our 35th Wedding Anniversary and I was still recovering from my heart attack, and having three days of R&R.

We caught the bus in to Keswick at 6.00pm, back to the hotel at 10.30 to find cars being moved out of the car park and the cellars being pumped out.

Next day we drove over Honister to Buttermere, had a walk and started driving home to listen to reports of the area flooding almost as we left and the A591 collapsing.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2020)

Didn't bother watching the news last night.........wish I hadn't this evening. Geeez, can it get any more depressing?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> The power of water and the destruction it causes is frightening


I was just looking at some videos of past flooding round here...



One of the comments asks why the cars were parked in the river - I'm assuming that was a joke! Obviously that was actually a quiet side street coming down off the hillside. There is normally a tiny stream nearby but it turned into a raging torrent after a lengthy deluge on the hills above.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2020)

morning people


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2020)

Morning peeps.
What a dreadful start to the day .
Made my coffee only to find we have no milk......oh woe is me.
So United Utilities came. He gave me a ref number so I could phone for free drinking water.
Phoned to be told they don't offer such a service .
After much discussion I was promised a call by end of the day...... I am still waiting .


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2020)

Morning. I have had a short and gentle bimble on the hybrid. Barely 17 miles. Feeling the need for an easy day or two. 

Not a bad morning, but the wind is to get stronger as the day goes on. Another good reason for getting out early.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Sep 2020)

Morning all, a bright and blustery start.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Bit of a grey start here but forecast to brighten up.
Off to Worle Bury iron age fort this morning, dropping into all of the Calor gas dealers on the way to see if anyone has got a 6kg propane bottle.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> I love your dog, Dirk....very photogenic, a Jack Russell?
> View attachment 546137
> 
> 
> On 8/27 our Gracie turned 16. Here she is on a down blanket and her baby blanket doing what she does best at her age.


She's a sweetie. 

Our Jack Russell is 14 and still as much of a little git as she's always been.
Love her to bits, though.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2020)

Good morning. We had loads of rain last night, but inhad stopped now. Not cold either.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## GM (9 Sep 2020)

Morning all...


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2020)

Hi


----------



## Paulus (9 Sep 2020)

Good morning all crappy hampers,
Poached eggs on toasted bagels for breakfast this lovely day. The normal dog walking, followed by a ride around on the bike to the local shops and the post office.
Then a few hours in front of the box watching the Tour. It's turning out to be a great race this year. But for how much longer is the question?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2020)

The words p*ss up and brewery come to mind.
Just got through to United Utilities. 
Nice young lady.
She..... the engineers report states water looks clear.
Me.....NO NO NO... he didn't even turn the tap on. He just looked at the residue in the sink.
She.......they will be analysing the samples taken.
Me.....NO NO NO... they have not taken any samples.
She...... ..oh. hold on while I check. Oh right, they are taking samples on Thursday.
Me......what about the free water I was promised?
She......oh sorry, the request was sent to the wrong team. You will get it this afternoon


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2020)

The weather is going downhill a bit here. Looks like rain is going to be the order of the day for us


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Another sunny day here in Portobello. A quite day today after yesterday's exertions. There's a new coffee shop /restaurant that needs checking out and we're running low on beer😯
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏊‍♂️🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## oldwheels (9 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The words p*ss up and brewery come to mind.
> Just got through to United Utilities.
> Nice young lady.
> She..... the engineers report states water looks clear.
> ...


We once had a major burst pipe and no tap water for 3 days. We learned through the local grapevine that you could just go up to the filter station about a mile from our house where there were bottles available on a help yourself basis.They managed eventually to get a delivery service to all households. They had pallet loads of bottles but when I looked the use by date was 2 years out of date as they had been lying there on standby for years. We used then anyway with no ill effects.
We had three water butts in the garden which we used for toilet flushing.
You tend to take clean drinking water from a tap for granted until you lose it.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2020)

I can hear bagpipes. Wonder if it’s coming from the cemetery.....maybe a funeral. It backs on to the houses across the road from me.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> They had pallet loads of bottles but when I looked the use by date was 2 years out of date as they had been lying there on standby for years.



How can water have a use by date?
It's probably been in the ground for thousands of years, they pump it out, filter it, then bottle it and all of a sudden it has a limited shelf life.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I can hear bagpipes. Wonder if it’s coming from the cemetery.....maybe a funeral. It backs on to the houses across the road from me.


It's probably someone strangling a cat......


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I can hear bagpipes. Wonder if it’s coming from the cemetery.....maybe a funeral. It backs on to the houses across the road from me.


The way I feel I can hear harps


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Sep 2020)

Morning all . It’s an ok start to the day here in Coventry. Not that I am going anywhere this morning. Got the last bit of the POAs back from the independent witness yesterday , so I need to check them all though and get them sent off today .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Sep 2020)

Just caught sight of MrsF’s working from home screen. Don’t know if there are any old school IT workers on this forum but if there are you might be as amused as I was to hear that she was sat typing into an ISPF screen on TSO. The last time I saw something like that was 20 years ago, it was outdated even then


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I can hear bagpipes. Wonder if it’s coming from the cemetery.....maybe a funeral. It backs on to the houses across the road from me.


Love the sound of pipes, especially distant ones being carried by the wind from somewhere unseen 
We hear them often here, there’s an Army piping school at Redford barracks just down the road, also nearby a very expensive public school that has a pipe band.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Love the sound of pipes, especially distant ones being carried by the wind from somewhere unseen
> We hear them often here, there’s an Army piping school at Redford barracks just down the road, also nearby a very expensive public school that has a pipe band.


I like the sound of bagpipes.
Especially when they play 'Over the hills and far away'.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit of a grey start here but forecast to brighten up.
> Off to Worle Bury iron age fort this morning, dropping into all of the Calor gas dealers on the way to see if* anyone has got a 6kg propane bottle.*


I have, two of them. And butane.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi


Still not right?


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The words p*ss up and brewery come to mind.
> Just got through to United Utilities.
> Nice young lady.
> She..... the engineers report states water looks clear.
> ...


Dark orange or reddish brown. Not much difference I know, but seperate causes. 
Did the colour change after any of the heavy rain we had earlier this year?

You can use this thread for time period reference, moaning about the rain not stopping, it's too hot.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2020)

I'm in the Badgers Tearoom at Brandon Marsh with a coffee and a teacake, its been a pleasant ride out.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2020)

The sun is shining away now. Hoorah. .

Unfortunately I am waiting for a parcel so can't go any where


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The way I feel I can hear harps


Not a golden fiddle!


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Love the sound of pipes, especially distant ones being carried by the wind from somewhere unseen
> We hear them often here, there’s an Army piping school at Redford barracks just down the road, also nearby a very expensive public school that has a pipe band.



The original Seven Sisters Marathon used to have a piper in full traditional kit at the top of the first (of many) Hill. 
Very evocative and quite eerie, especially if it was misty.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Still not right?


Hi last night I had to have the fan on to stop my temperature going over 100F, at 01:30 to 05:30 I had chronic diarrhoea, so not good at all. Should get the results from the test by this evening or tomorrow morning so fingers crossed


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi last night I had to have the fan on to stop my temperature going over 100F, at 01:30 to 05:30 I had chronic diarrhoea, so not good at all. Should get the results from the test by this evening or tomorrow morning so fingers crossed




Good luck.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi last night I had to have the fan on to stop my temperature going over 100F, at 01:30 to 05:30 I had chronic diarrhoea, so not good at all. Should get the results from the test by this evening or tomorrow morning so fingers crossed


Hope it's a negative.
Nowt dodgy been consumed of late?


----------



## oldwheels (9 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> How can water have a use by date?
> It's probably been in the ground for thousands of years, they pump it out, filter it, then bottle it and all of a sudden it has a limited shelf life.


It can have a shelf life depending on what it carries in it and storage conditions. I have a bottle I keep in the car for hand washing mainly and if kept too long it turns green. I never had a problem but motorhomes can have water in a fixed tank which goes "off". I never drank from the fixed tank in my vans but always had fresh drinking water in separate containers.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Love the sound of pipes, especially distant ones being carried by the wind from somewhere unseen
> We hear them often here, there’s an Army piping school at Redford barracks just down the road, also nearby a very expensive public school that has a pipe band.


They really get to me. Get quite emotional hearing them sometimes.

Really blowy out there now but suppose I should stretch the legs before the cycling.


----------



## rustybolts (9 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I can hear bagpipes. Wonder if it’s coming from the cemetery.....maybe a funeral. It backs on to the houses across the road from me.


Get back on that bike Quickly and do another 17 miler ! in case its the grim reaper's dirge coming to haul you off


----------



## oldwheels (9 Sep 2020)

Started today wet and windy again but just now sunny so will try a walk soon. My car goes in for a service and pre mot checkover next week as there was an advisory on the last one re front discs which may need replacing before the mot. I have to go down early on Monday with the car and climb back up again on foot so need to get some walking practice in.
Not safe taking the trike out as I had in an earlier post the roads are getting dangerous according to local cyclists. Yesterday a motorbike was sideswiped off by a camper van which did not stop. The rider was not seriously hurt but the bike is badly damaged.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Get back on that bike Quickly and do another 17 miler ! in case its the grim reaper's dirge coming to haul you off


Lol......Mum’s grave is only about 50 yards away behind the house across the road. Will be joining her at some point so not far to go


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2020)

Nice walk up to the hill fort this morning.
Currently lunching in the 16th century Queens Arms at Bleadon.
Butcombe 'Rare Breeds' and a cheese & chutney roll.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nice walk up to the hill fort this morning.
> Currently lunching in the 16th century Queens Arms at Bleadon.
> Butcombe 'Rare Breeds' and a cheese & chutney roll.
> 
> View attachment 546222


You've no time for sitting down, you need that gas bottle finding.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2020)

Right. U utilities brought some water out......not quite the pallet promised but 8 x 2 ltrs 🤔. Overnight they will come out to flush the main water supply pipes. Tomorrow the are coming to take samples from our taps to see if its an internal problem.
Hope we are getting closer to a solution.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've no time for sitting down, you need that gas bottle finding.


Think I've found one at a garage down the road.
I've got enough gas on board to last another 7 days. We've got 4 more nights off grid at this site, then 2 weeks with EHU at 2 other sites, then 4 nights off grid at the last site.
No panic ......... yet.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Dark orange or reddish brown. Not much difference I know, but seperate causes.
> Did the colour change after any of the heavy rain we had earlier this year?
> 
> You can use this thread for time period reference, moaning about the rain not stopping, it's too hot.


No discolouring.
After showering there is often a fine sandy type sediment in the bath.
The drinking tap sometimes has a build up of black gunge coming out......not nice.


----------



## gavroche (9 Sep 2020)

Right, I have cancelled the British Gas power flush job and when I told them they were too expensive, they offered to give me a 10% discount. Not likely.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not a golden fiddle!


----------



## dickyknees (9 Sep 2020)

Had a lovely 12 mile bimble down Lon Ogwen this morning.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No discolouring.
> After showering there is often a fine sandy type sediment in the bath.
> The drinking tap sometimes has a build up of black gunge coming out......not nice.


If it's after heavy rain, chances are it's just run off too fast, overloading the treatment plants final stage. That was the reason we were given, when the residue was dark orange.

Any build-up as you've described, gunge, may be "dirt", in water not fully treated.


----------



## gavroche (9 Sep 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Had a lovely 12 mile bimble down Lon Ogwen this morning.
> View attachment 546232
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2020)

I got back just before 2 with 57 miles on, morning started off cool and grey with a stiff breeze that I could hear whistling at times, the sun came out towards the end it warmed up and the breeze got stronger. The cafe at Brandon Marsh is the closest of the cafe's I use, its a good one if the weather forecast is dodgy, there's plenty of little lanes that can be used to work out a scenic route out and back, but if I come out of the cafe and its raining I can run for home and its only 8 miles. a good morning out on my bike this morning, the cafe has only just reopened after lock down so it was a chance to ride lanes I hadn't ridden for a while, an interesting start to the ride, we've got 3 schools and a nursery by us and the traffic round here gets bonkers at school time, so at the start of the ride I was dodging school run mum's, a bit further across the city and I came across a set of temporary lights that weren't working right, having waited for a long time I went against the red light, when I got to the end the lights the other end were on red as well, with as big a line of waiting traffic, that route across the city takes me down the Henley Road and up Deedmore Road to Shilton and in the morning is usually very busy.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/55827373


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Sep 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Had a lovely 12 mile bimble down Lon Ogwen this morning.
> View attachment 546232
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous ! Almost as nice as Scotland !


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2020)

Looks like Dr Alice is on tonight @Drago


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like Dr Alice is on tonight @Drago


Had to read that a second time, just to be certain I'd read it correctly.


----------



## GM (9 Sep 2020)

Zoom quiz night this evening with the bruv's. Just about managed to rustle up 10 questions, where's Monkers when you need her!


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2020)

MrsD wants to go to see the Neolithic stone circles at Stanton Drew tomorrow.
Apparently they are the 3rd largest in England, After Stone Henge and Avebury, but nowhere near as well visited.
Should be interesting.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> MrsD wants to go to see the Neolithic stone circles at Stanton Drew tomorrow.
> Apparently they are the 3rd largest in England, After Stone Henge and Avebury, but nowhere near as well visited.
> Should be interesting.


Will you be reenacting the ritual sacrifice!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2020)

Good Morning. Outside looks grey and still but dry. A bit on the dark side as well.

Last night Mrs P asked what I had planned for today. Nothing was my reply. She looked at me. It was an unusual reply, normally something is in my mind.

I think today will be ironing, bit of time on the allotment, collect meds and an ALDI run. We have mushrooms which need eating so today's challenge is to come up with something other than the fallback of mushroom risotto or stroganoff - both good but too easy. Paul is determined to be imaginative on this one!!! 

One of my regular group announced last night he will be riding solo. The local authority border between Bolton and Chorley is very close here. The club has many members who technically live in Bolton. The guy I regularly ride with is going solo again though his local area has very low infection levels.

As a club we had begun to think of restarting weekend rides but I feel yesterday's announcement means there is little point.

I feel a little unsure about today. A snooze is called for followed by a reappraisal of the situation. 😀


----------



## screenman (10 Sep 2020)

Morning all, I fell asleep on the sofa at 8pm last night woke only to come I to bed at 10ish and have only just woke up again, I cannot remember the last time I slept that long.


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2020)

Good mornkng folks. The nights and mornings are a bit darker now. It's a tad chilly here as well. 

No idea what I will be Doing today. I have 1 or 2 things to keep me busy.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## GM (10 Sep 2020)

Morning all...Nice start to the day. Porridge and 2 slices of Mrs GM's fancy bread toasted and a mug of tea being eaten as I type. Doing an hour of gardening first, before I start making a noise with the cement mixer, got to think of the neighbours! 
Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2020)

Good morning people, we have a trip to a local garden centre this morning taking my brother in law and his wife with us, then down the club for the afternoon, possibly our last for a while.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2020)

Well the snooze idea hasn't worked. Time for breakfast and Google mushroom recipes.

@numbnuts how are you doing today?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2020)

gday cobbers.
Quite gray here but no rain.
First 2 jobs done
1. Tidy up and wash stuff that shouldn't go in the machine.
2. Change a light bulb 
A mixed day for me. U Utilities are due this morning to test our drinking water after they flushed the main pipes overnight.
Slight problem......they didn't turn up to flush them .
So, at 0800 I have to phone up and go through all the press 1 for x , press 2 for y.
MrsD is out with the auntie.
Oh yes, I am putting a veg casserole in the slow cooker.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Sep 2020)

Morning all, sunny and chilly here.

The concurrent running of the Tour with Tirreno-Adriatico is filling our evening tv with wall to wall cycling. Yesterday’s Tirreno stage in Tuscany was just beautiful.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well the snooze idea hasn't worked. Time for breakfast and Google mushroom recipes.
> 
> @numbnuts how are you doing today?


Morning I feel fine today, still not had the results as yet, but I don't think I have Covids


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Calm and sunny here this morning.
Rabbits are hopping about the field and Swallows are swooping low. 
Definitely slightly cooler last night.
Off out and about in a couple of hours time.


----------



## screenman (10 Sep 2020)

Guys, I feel we have been infiltrated by a spy of some kind, this morning Pam asked alexa what she was doing and the answer came back " having a bimble around the clouds" Now I do not know about you lot but I only know of one person who bimbles.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Another cycle ride this morning, just a short one though as the fatigue levels are a bit high today. 
Last night's dinner was pizza chips and mushy peas courtesy of the excellent St Andrews Chippie in Portobello. This was washed down with a glass of "Sweet Temptation" chocolate milk stout by Vocation Brewery, really delicious, creamy and warming. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🏊‍♂️🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Guys, I feel we have been infiltrated by a spy of some kind, this morning Pam asked alexa what she was doing and the answer came back " having a bimble around the clouds" Now I do not know about you lot but I only know of one person who bimbles.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2020)

Just over 31 miles done. Was really quite chilly first thing. My Garmin gave an average of 42.4 with a low of 37.4 in the first few miles......certainly felt my fingers for a while.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2020)

Utilities have just been out to take samples for testing. Bear in mind they told me they have to do the flush before hand. I told her..... we don't think they have done the flush as we didn't hear them. So, she phoned in and oops!!! they have rescheduled it for the 14th and not told anyone else. As I said, the words "p*ssup and brewery" come to mind.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Guys, I feel we have been infiltrated by a spy of some kind, this morning Pam asked alexa what she was doing and the answer came back " having a bimble around the clouds" Now I do not know about you lot but I only know of one person who bimbles.


Well Mo likes to Bimble, as does Welshie. And I recall a male member borrowing the phrase.
I do wonder if there could be some truth re listening to us via Alexa etc.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Utilities have just been out to take samples for testing. Bear in mind they told me they have to do the flush before hand. I told her..... we don't think they have done the flush as we didn't hear them. So, she phoned in and oops!!! they have rescheduled it for the 14th and not told anyone else. As I said, the words "p*ssup and brewery" come to mind.



This saga seems to be going from bad to worse


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2020)

Tonight we will be eating Moroccan mushrooms with couscous........

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/moroccan-mushrooms-couscous


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Utilities have just been out to take samples for testing. Bear in mind they told me they have to do the flush before hand. I told her..... we don't think they have done the flush as we didn't hear them. So, she phoned in and oops!!! they have rescheduled it for the 14th and not told anyone else. As I said, the words "p*ssup and brewery" come to mind.


I fear that "other samples" may well be required by them. Remember the Boy Scout Motto...


----------



## oldwheels (10 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well Mo likes to Bimble, as does Welshie. And I recall a male member borrowing the phrase.
> I do wonder if there could be some truth re listening to us via Alexa etc.


I used the word bimble but don't blame me as I have no listening devices unless this laptop as it has been used during Zoom meetings which may well be listened to by agents of state since these are political meetings.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> This saga seems to be going from bad to worse


The saga continues.
Just had a visit from another engineer who brought a load more water and told me they will be flushing the main supply pipe tonight.
I told him.....I dont think so, your office say its rescheduled for the 14th.
He said.....no, I am not accepting that. I will get it brought forward to tonight and phone you to confirm.
We shall see


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Tonight we will be eating Moroccan mushrooms with couscous........
> 
> https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/moroccan-mushrooms-couscous


Now that looks very nice.
Maybe a bit sweet with the honey and apricots but the spices may counter that.
Be sure to let us know how it goes as I was just looking at our left over mushrooms, wondering what to do with them.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Sep 2020)

Tried a slightly later time for my morning bimble on the trike as while a bit windy it was at least dry. Like Mo my fingers felt the cold even using my mid season gloves. Main difference in traffic was people rushing for a 9 o'clock start instead of 8 o'clock. Touroid beginning to emerge as I made my way back home tho'.
Not likely to be out for a while now as flood warnings out for Saturday and Sunday, car for service on Monday and hospital appointment on Tuesday.
Getting on a ferry is a problem and I have been given a 1400 hrs appointment which is the most inconvenient possible for travel. I may, just may , be able to get on the 0915 off and 1530 back if enough people fail to turn up. In normal times without the floods of tourists I would not expect problems like this. Failing that 80 miles extra by Lochaline probably flat out as the hospital will not change the time but will only cancel. My bolthole near Oban may be isolating so a sleeping bag goes with me in case I have to sleep in the car.
Not being a tourist nobody wants to know as they must always get priority. Sod those who actually live here.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now that looks very nice.
> Maybe a bit sweet with the honey and apricots but the spices may counter that.
> Be sure to let us know how it goes as I was just looking at our left over mushrooms, wondering what to do with them.


Will do......I was looking at left over mushrooms as well. I'm reckoning the honey will take away the slightly tinny taste from the tomatoes but I'll be adding a bit at a time to avoid over sweetening.

Moroccan food is delicious but can be a touch on the sweet side.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The saga continues.
> Just had a visit from another engineer who brought a load more water and told me they will be flushing the main supply pipe tonight.
> I told him.....I dont think so, your office say its rescheduled for the 14th.
> He said.....no, I am not accepting that. I will get it brought forward to tonight and phone you to confirm.
> We shall see



Can't wait to hear how that turns out


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Can't wait to hear how that turns out


They have sent me link asking me to rate the service


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Will do......I was looking at left over mushrooms as well. I'm reckoning the honey will take away the slightly tinny taste from the tomatoes but I'll be adding a bit at a time to avoid over sweetening.
> 
> Moroccan food is delicious but can be a touch on the sweet side.


Just checked 
We sometimes do a slow cook Moroccan stew with similar ingredient but not the honey. The apricots make it sweet enough.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


>


And Mark Zuckerberg laughed too...





... _all the way to the bank! _


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Sep 2020)

I declare it to be officially Autumn - I saw my first geese of the year this morning, a glorious honking V wing heading south over West Lothian, about 60-70 of them. I always enjoy that first sighting


----------



## numbnuts (10 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning I feel fine today, still not had the results as yet, but I don't think I have Covids





> Your coronavirus test result is negative. You did not have the virus when the test was done


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I declare it to be officially Autumn - I saw my first geese of the year this morning, a glorious honking V wing heading south over West Lothian, about 60-70 of them. I always enjoy that first sighting


If you're using geese, it was autumn in April down here.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


>



Well done. Glad it was negative


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done. Glad it was negative


Were you really expecting something positive from Numbnuts?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Were you really expecting something positive from Numbnuts?




Now you mention it......


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2020)

Aaaargh... Dodgy roofers have been taking _horrendous_ risks at a house down the road! 

I don't want to catalogue the things that they are doing wrong for fear of jinxing them, but, oh FFS - I can't look!!! 

And now they seem to have cleared off having thrown a load of old slates and ridge tiles down from 30 metres up... Let's hope that it doesn't rain before they replace them, but there are only 3.5 hours of daylight left, so will that actually be today? (Assuming, of course, that they don't decide to continue in the dark!)


----------



## numbnuts (10 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Now you mention it......


My glass is still half empty  on a positive note I can go shopping tomorrow


----------



## Paulus (10 Sep 2020)

Good afternoon all.
I have had a busy day. An early start walking the dog and then went down to our son's place to help him clear part of his garden. It was quite overgrown and he has plans for planting bulbs and then new plants next spring.
Then out for a late lunch with him and MrsP.
I feel an early night coming on .


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Sep 2020)

A little "bimblette" (a neologism describing a bike ride that's not in the same league as Mo or Welshie)
Out to South Queensferry, had a spot of lunch in the "Ravenous Beastie" Spicy carrot soup, cheese Toastie, apple pie and ice cream 😋


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A little "bimblette" (a neologism describing a bike ride that's not in the same league as Mo or Welshie)
> Out to South Queensferry, had a spot of lunch in the "Ravenous Beastie" Spicy carrot soup, cheese Toastie, apple pie and ice cream 😋
> 
> View attachment 546432




Nice colour brommie


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice colour brommie



That's "Jennifer" Mrs Tenkay's blinged up Brompton.
Mine is a more manly Orange and Black which reflects my Zen like stoicism. 
I also have a red and black Brommie as it's a scientifically proven fact that red bicycles go faster.😁


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That's "Jennifer" Mrs Tenkay's blinged up Brompton.
> Mine is a more manly Orange and Black which reflects my Zen like stoicism.
> I also have a red and black Brommie as it's a scientifically proven fact that red bicycles go faster.😁




Mrs Tenkay has good taste.

And of course you have go faster stripes.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mrs Tenkay has good taste.
> 
> And of course you have go faster stripes.



Of course she has good taste, she married me didn't she 😁

I don't have "go faster" stripes as such, but I do have colour matched red socks and watch strap, and if I want to go really fast I have a red silk handkerchief, red bow tie and red braces to call upon.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Of course she has good taste, she married me didn't she 😁
> 
> I don't have "go faster" stripes as such, but I do have colour matched red socks and watch strap, and if I want to go really fast I have a red silk handkerchief, red bow tie and red braces to call upon.



I bet you look like a proper dandy.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I declare it to be officially Autumn - I saw my first geese of the year this morning, a glorious honking V wing heading south over West Lothian, about 60-70 of them. I always enjoy that first sighting


Been seeing them here all summer. They used to come in from probably Tiree every morning and circle round the Bay before heading up to a local dairy farm for breakfast. Not down the street now so don't know if they still do this.
We used to go up to the hide near Jemimaville on the Black Isle and watch the autumn ones coming in.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Were you really expecting something positive from Numbnuts?


In this case a negative is a positive, a positive would have been a negative.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good afternoon all.
> I have had a busy day. An early start walking the dog and then went down to our son's place to help him clear part of his garden. It was quite overgrown and *he has plans for planting bulbs* and then new plants next spring.
> Then out for a late lunch with him and MrsP.
> I feel an early night coming on.


Energy saving ones!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Been seeing them here all summer. They used to come in from probably Tiree every morning and circle round the Bay before heading up to a local dairy farm for breakfast. Not down the street now so don't know if they still do this.
> We used to go up to the hide near Jemimaville on the Black Isle and watch the autumn ones coming in.


I enjoyed the recent midweek Scotland Outdoors podcast hearing Pathhead resident Karine Polwart talking about watching the geese on Fala Moor.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

Al Capone’s accountant Llewelyn Humphreys, aka Murray the Hump, came from a Powys family and at one point was America’s most wanted man. He took control of the mob after Capone’s incarceration.


----------



## screenman (11 Sep 2020)

Morning all, now we know we may have a spy in here I will be using invisible ink on the rest of this post.








Have a great day.


----------



## screenman (11 Sep 2020)

Our youngest son was born 31 years ago today our eldest was born 46 years ago this Monday.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2020)

I habe risen!


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2020)

good morning folks, a bright but chilly morning and its Friday again where did that week go? A good afternoon down the club yesterday afternoon and an interesting morning at the garden centre, my Brother In Law got a bit carried away buying trays of plants, made it interesting trying to get a dozen trays of plants in the boot of my Suzuki Swift that already had a a wheel chair in, then we had to take half of them out when we got to the club so we could get the chair out, and again when we came out the club and needed to put the chair back in.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2020)

Morning. Just a 4.3 mile jog this morning since there's rain due shortly accompanied by an increasing wind too. 

At least the cycling might be more interesting with it being in the mountains today.


----------



## GM (11 Sep 2020)

Morning all... Certainly getting a bit chillier these mornings, very autumnal. Not only that, the weeks seem to fly past at least its 'Fish Friday'


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Sep 2020)

Morning all, supermarket day today. Wind and rain forecast. Hopefully I won’t have to queue in it.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2020)

Morning. Chilly here. And breezy by the looks of it.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Paulus (11 Sep 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Out with the dog soon and then a trip out on the bike for a ride around calling in at Tesco's in Potters Bar on the way home as they have a good range of bottled ales, 
I need some stores for this afternoons alfresco escape committee meeting on the field. 
The weather looks good for today.🚴‍♂️


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> The weather looks good for today.🚴‍♂️


Unlike here! It's about to arrive


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2020)

Good morning everyone. Looks to be a reasonable day out there. Three of the old farts will gather for a flat spin to Southport at 9.00. Breakfast is planned at Bill Rimmer's, a decent cafe where one can still get a full breakfast for £3.75 add a coffee and it goes to £5.00. I know plenty where a fiver doesn't cover coffee and cake - I do yearn for the I beans, toast and poached egg of yesteryear.

My afternoon will be spent on the allotment and this evening No. 3 son and partner are coming for tea.

Have a good day.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2020)

Oh, forgot. @Dave7 the Moroccan mushrooms were OK but I don't think I'll bother with that particular recipe again.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2020)

G G G Good morning.
I seem to have developed a s s s stammer overnight.
Cloudy start but no rain forecast today. Not much wind at the moment (no, not me).
Mo.....I enjoyed the finish to yesterdays TdF.....i like to see the underdog do well BUT like you I enjoy the mountains.
BIG DAY..... .10 00, I am having my haircut.
@PaulSB how did your Moroccan meal go with the honey.
In other news......our cleaner came yesterday (stay down Classic). 1st time since lockdown. She insisted on hugs. She is a pretty mid 20s blond so of course I resisted for erhh about, how do you spell millisecond .


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Yay, it's Fish Friday! 
Off out for a walk this morning and then on to Burnham on Sea for fish & chips on the seafront.
That's if we can fight our way through all the bloody pensioners who seem to inhabit the place. Never seen so many mobility scooters and zimmer frames in one place in my life!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2020)

I think Mo land is in for a few days of yucky weather.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think Mo land is in for a few days of yucky weather.


Yep!


----------



## screenman (11 Sep 2020)

Two of the kids and their wives coming here for a curry and booze tonight, how come all the celebrations happen in my house, eating my food and drinking my booze? Love it really.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

We're meeting a friend for Cream Tea today. 
Planning to walk into town as it's only 4 1/2 miles, rain is forecast and we don't want to arrive looking like drowned rats so we may follow the bus route instead of the scenic way.
Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☔🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️


----------



## gavroche (11 Sep 2020)

Good morning all. Just been walking Molly and it is quite windy today. I was going to ride to LLanrwst and back this morning, which is about 25 miles, but now debating whether to postpone till tomorrow morning due to the wind. 
On the other hand, being a westerly wind, it would be behind me on the way back. 
I might just cut the grass instead and see what it is like tomorrow. 
I know @Mo1959 wouldn't be put off by the wind but she is younger and fitter than me.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2020)

As of Monday, everyone In Wales will have to wear face masks in shops and enclosed areas. That's a first. We havnt had to do that up to now.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> As of Monday, everyone In Wales will have to wear face masks in shops and enclosed areas. That's a first. We havnt had to do that up to now.


Better that it's the same everywhere I think. Too many different rules as it is!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> As of Monday, everyone In Wales will have to wear face masks in shops and enclosed areas. That's a first. We havnt had to do that up to now.


Really!!
I assumed everyone/everywhere had the face mask in shops rule.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Really!!
> I assumed everyone/everywhere had the face mask in shops rule.




Nope. Not In Wales.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Sep 2020)

I've been shopping


----------



## oldwheels (11 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I enjoyed the recent midweek Scotland Outdoors podcast hearing Pathhead resident Karine Polwart talking about watching the geese on Fala Moor.


Must try to catch that. My grandparents lived in Pathhead and we used to visit. The field opposite their house seemed to be filled with poppies but now probably houses. Not been there for at least 20 years.


----------



## gavroche (11 Sep 2020)

Didn't go on my ride but the grass is cut front and back. The weather looks more promising for tomorrow morning anyway , only 12mph winds instead of 20 mph today.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Must try to catch that. My grandparents lived in Pathhead and we used to visit. The field opposite their house seemed to be filled with poppies but now probably houses. Not been there for at least 20 years.


They did two broadcasts with her, it’s the first one in which she talks about Fala. But both are very listenable to


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> We're meeting a friend for Cream Tea today.
> Planning to walk into town as it's only 4 1/2 miles, rain is forecast and we don't want to arrive looking like drowned rats so we may follow the bus route instead of the scenic way.
> Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☔🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️



UPDATE:
Arrived early, it's raining in Edinburgh ☔☔ venue doesn't open till 12:00 so after a quick detour to Lush we've taken refuge in a pub🍻
A swift pint to set us up for our cream tea 😋


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. Not In Wales.


I thought only the sheep were exempt


----------



## oldwheels (11 Sep 2020)

Started off wet and windy. Calmac say livestock and motorbikes will not be carried on MV Coruisk for the next couple of days. A relatively small boat so will roll a lot crossing the Firth of Lorne. Nothing in comparison to some of the smallish boats of years ago and even bigger ones sometimes went round the top of Lismore to meet the swell head on rather than roll. Probably some regulation now that forbids such common sense seamanship.
Sun is now out but may not last.
Got a call from the physio who said she had passed me on the road as she was heading into work.
Another one keeping an eye on me. We had a chat where she said that she had stopped cycling around near her house on the west side of the island due to the mixture of incompetence and aggression she met from holiday motor traffic. A couple of roadies who probably cycle faster than many of the vehicles told me also that they found holiday motorists frightening and dangerous.
It brings on other problems but more and more people are saying roll on winter and hope they all b----- off.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep!
> 
> View attachment 546493



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nb_AL8gKRxI


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Sep 2020)

Shopping done, “run” done (I’m starting again after a 12 month lay off), breadmaker on, washing machine on, phone calls with Dad’s care home and with hard of hearing Mum had, history of Shetland looked up and lunch eaten. Phew, I need a snooze in front of the telly now !


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2020)

Small fish & chips partaken of.






Post prandial time back at the van now.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Small fish & chips partaken of.
> View attachment 546542
> 
> 
> Post prandial time back at the van now.


Looks nice Dirk.
We are just about to have a Chinese. We got a box from M&S and had half yesterday.


----------



## 12boy (11 Sep 2020)

The blizzard came and went, dumping 8 " of snow, and since the trees are still fully leaved, many, many branches were broken as well. Spent thge last couple of days gathering them in piles about pickup load size, busting branches, or cutting them with a buck saw, and the hard part, cutting down 4-5 hours worth with a pole saw. Don't have the upper body strength I once had......my coldframes and hoop houses worked well to protect the 40 or so potted plants in the cold frames and the tomatoes, cukes and squash in the hoop houses. It was -3C for 2 nights so they worked well. I will make 5 trips or so to the balefill with the other hapless folks whose trees were trashed to drop off the branches today. Not all bad, as they will be made into compost and wood chips and thereby returned to the earth. Word has it we'll get another cold spell in 10 days and I sure hope it isn't another heavy wet snow event. These trees need to lose their leaves to survive that.
On a good note, my sheepherders wagon, parked under the crab apple tree got the snow and many branches, and apart from a roof spar bouncing out of its sockets no harm was done. Maybe tomorrow there will a bike ride instead of cleaning up.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Sep 2020)

It's been a funny sort of day, but I didn't laugh........


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Sep 2020)

Watching today’s Tour stage, I wish Rob Hatch wouldn’t keep saying “Ireland’s Dan Martin”, he’s from Birmingham, he’s Birmingham’s Dan Martin. I remember his dad, Neil.


----------



## pawl (11 Sep 2020)

I watch the tour on itv channel four Don’t know if he’s commentating but I can’t stand Carlton Kirby


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> I watch the tour on itv channel four Don’t know if he’s commentating but I can’t stand Carlton Kirby


I agree, Carlton Kirby is just drivel


----------



## pawl (11 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I agree, Carlton Kirby is just drivel


 
Just hope he doesn’t attempt to post some oh his feeble witticisms on the jokes thread


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Sep 2020)

I wish we could go back to steel bikes in the Tour. And I’d ban time trial bikes too.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought only the sheep were exempt


What gave you the idea sheep were exempt?



This type fits better than the one above.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> UPDATE:
> Arrived early, it's raining in Edinburgh ☔☔ venue doesn't open till 12:00 so after a quick detour to Lush we've taken refuge in a pub🍻
> A swift pint to set us up for our cream tea 😋


Where did you end up ? Best afternoon tea in town is rumoured to be at the Signet Library.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's been a funny sort of day, but I didn't laugh........


What didn't go to plan.


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> What gave you the idea sheep were exempt?
> View attachment 546588
> 
> This type fits better than the one above.
> View attachment 546589


My dog's going full SAS.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Watching today’s Tour stage, I wish Rob Hatch wouldn’t keep saying “Ireland’s Dan Martin”, he’s from Birmingham, he’s Birmingham’s Dan Martin. I remember his dad, Neil.


Represents Ireland in professional cycling though. Irish mother!


And yes, I did look that up.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> My dog's going full SAS.
> 
> View attachment 546590


https://www.k9mask.com


----------



## Paulus (11 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Represents Ireland in professional cycling though. Irish mother!
> 
> 
> And yes, I did look that up.


He's the cousin of Nicholas Roche, son of Stephan Roche.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> He's the cousin of Nicholas Roche, son of Stephan Roche.


Yes I know that but he’s still from Birmingham


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes I know that but he’s still from Birmingham


Where all the best people come from.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Where all the best people come from.


Now on lockdown to ensure no more get out!


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Now on lockdown to ensure no more get out!


All the best people left in the 70s.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> All the best people left in the 70s.


Would that make you a grockle as well then!


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> My dog's going full SAS.
> 
> View attachment 546590



Reminds me of a second world war gas mask.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2020)

Well thats not gone to plan . My annual blood pressure check this afternoon, was good last year, 125 over 75, this year though, the low reading was about where it should be at around the 80 mark, but the high reading was around the 160 mark well above the 120 it should have been. We'll have to keep an eye on it, I'm seeing the nurse again next week. Apart from that it was a good day.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Well thats not gone to plan . My annual blood pressure check this afternoon, was good last year, 125 over 75, this year though, the low reading was about where it should be at around the 80 mark, but the high reading was around the 160 mark well above the 120 it should have been. We'll have to keep an eye on it, I'm seeing the nurse again next week. Apart from that it was a good day.


I'd not read too much into a one off test, especially this year. A repeat giving similar results possibly.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'd not read too much into a one off test, especially this year. A repeat giving similar results possibly.



I know, thats why I'm just mildly concerned at the moment, if we get a repeat performance then I'll start to worry


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Sound familiar?
> _"The symptoms usually develop 7 to 14 days after exposure to the bacteria. There are two main types of infection mild and severe. With a mild case you will develop flu-like symptoms like headache, chills and muscle pain. This type is the most common and accounts for 90% of reported cases. The mild symptoms will usually resolve within five to seven days."_


@Dave7, remember this?

Has the problem never actually gone away.


----------



## screenman (12 Sep 2020)

Phew! what a great day, night all.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Phew! what a great day, night all.


It's morning though.


----------



## 12boy (12 Sep 2020)

I love that expression on Dirk's dog's face. Planned on doing a bunch of trips to get rid of branches but found my truck tire flat. My neighbor and I decided to get rid of a huge wad of branches a nearby lady's tree had lost because were blocking the alley. Some young guys came by with a truck and a trailer and we struck a deal....they got rid of almost all my branches, 2 x 20 ft trailer worth, for $75. Good for both of us......i was getting sick of dealing with the damn branches anyway. Maybe I can get a ride in tomorrow. Man proposes, God disposes.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Man proposes, God disposes.


I’ve not heard that phrase before, I just googled it and this is where it took me...





Blimey, watch out for the polar bears !

Also, the picture is haunted


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2020)

Morning. Rain isn't long off, but more to come along with quite strong winds. Not sure it's a day for venturing far outdoors. 🌬


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Well thats not gone to plan . My annual blood pressure check this afternoon, was good last year, 125 over 75, this year though, the low reading was about where it should be at around the 80 mark, but the high reading was around the 160 mark well above the 120 it should have been. We'll have to keep an eye on it, I'm seeing the nurse again next week. Apart from that it was a good day.


If this causes you concern think about more regular monitoring. I can't see how an annual check is of any real use. Both Mrs P and I have needed to monitor our BP in the past and have done so daily at home.

We have the same monitor as seen in many hospitals and surgeries. It's made by Omron, the top manufacturer, and freely available to buy.

Keep in mind many people experience raised BP when visiting the GP.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If this causes you concern think about more regular monitoring. I can't see how an annual check is of any real use. Both Mrs P and I have needed to monitor our BP in the past and have done so daily at home.
> 
> We have the same monitor as seen in many hospitals and surgeries. It's made by Omron, the top manufacturer, and freely available to buy.
> 
> Keep in mind many people experience raised BP when visiting the GP.


I've got an Omron too. Just do it occasionally when I remember.......and yes, it does vary from time to time so not something to stress over unless it's consistently high.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2020)

Good morning. It's dark so I can't see the weather. Forecast is good though.

Nothing much planned for today. I'm doing a shift on the club bar at 4.00pm. There's housework and ironing to do and I'll probably potter round the allotment. 

Rovers are playing today, first of the EFL season, and the game is broadcast on iFollow which means I can watch it live on my laptop. The laptop has a small screen so I'm trying to connect this to my TV. Apparently I need an HDMI adapter, HDMI cable and should connect all this to the Mini Display Port. 🤔 🤔

Last night's in house entertainment. Mrs P complained my Garmin watch buzzing woke her around 3.00am Friday morning. I explained I have all alerts turned off, the watch silently alerts me by vibration to incoming activity on my phone, both phone and watch are on Do Not Disturb 22.00 - 07.00. My phone is permanently on silent as Mrs P gets upset if it pings.

I was half asleep when I heard a buzz followed by a dig in the back. "Your watch is buzzing again" Me: "My watch and phone are downstairs. That buzz is the noise your tablet makes when you have incoming messages or email." Mrs P keeps her tablet permanently switched on and charging beside the bed. 😲

Sometimes it's best to say nothing more! 😀


----------



## GM (12 Sep 2020)

Morning all....I've got a Omron as well, like Mo I use it now and again I take 3 readings and the use the best.

Even earlier start to the day. 
Taking the dog out for his run after breakfast, and then making hay while the sun shines! Have a good day folks!


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2020)

I have risen!

Getting dragged to the oitlaws today.


----------



## screenman (12 Sep 2020)

Morning all, I seem to have woken with a slight headache.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2020)

Good morning all. A tad chilly here at the moment. 

Hopefully it will warm up In a bit. Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2020)

Just as I was contemplating getting out, even for a walk the rain came battering down again at 6 so went and lay down for an hour. Bit brighter now but not sure if it will stay dry for long.

The TV guide confuses me today when I looked up when the Tour is on and what it says about it. A flat stage with categorised climbs  

Copy and paste. 


Coverage of stage 14 of the most prestigious race on the calendar, featuring a flat 194km course from Clermont-Ferrand to Lyon, in which the peloton crosses five categorised climbs as it makes its way towards the Mediterranean.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Woken at 6.30 am by a heavy cloudburst. Don't remember that in last night's forecast.
Last full day on this site - moving on tomorrow to a site just east of Hot Fuzz city.
Haven't decided where to explore today, but I need to fill the CRV up with diesel before we venture very far.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Sep 2020)

G


Flick of the Elbow said:


> Where did you end up ? Best afternoon tea in town is rumoured to be at the Signet Library.



We went to the Dome. Lovely surroundings great staff, friendly and attentive without being "over the top" 
Mrs Tenkay and I both really enjoyed it, I'm usually a coffee drinker but there were so many tea varieties on offer that I tried a fresh ginger and lemon infusion.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> G
> 
> We went to the Dome. Lovely surroundings great staff, friendly and attentive without being "over the top"
> Mrs Tenkay and I both really enjoyed it, I'm usually a coffee drinker but there were so many tea varieties on offer that I tried a fresh ginger and lemon infusion.
> ...


That looks posh!


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That looks posh!



It does doesn't it.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> G
> 
> We went to the Dome. Lovely surroundings great staff, friendly and attentive without being "over the top"
> Mrs Tenkay and I both really enjoyed it, I'm usually a coffee drinker but there were so many tea varieties on offer that I tried a fresh ginger and lemon infusion.
> ...




Very nice


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Sep 2020)

Morning all, bright but very windy here.

Still intrigued by the snarling and brutal Man Proposes, God Disposes painting I posted about in the early hours. Painted by Landseer, so different from his genteel shortbread tin Monarch of the Glen. Depicts the disappearance without trace of the 129 men and two vessels of the Franklin expedition in their bid to find the North West Passage. 

And to think that Burns said the same thing about man and nature so much more gently in To A Mouse


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> G
> 
> We went to the Dome. Lovely surroundings great staff, friendly and attentive without being "over the top"
> Mrs Tenkay and I both really enjoyed it, I'm usually a coffee drinker but there were so many tea varieties on offer that I tried a fresh ginger and lemon infusion.
> ...


Looks good !


----------



## oldwheels (12 Sep 2020)

Forecast was dire with heavy rain forecast so had a long lie and when I looked out it was a nice morning. Not going to last tho'.
Somebody on FB has a rant about cyclists not giving way to cars and touring cycles are very often guilty of this. However I could not let this pass and pointed out that the majority of cyclists behaving this way are tourists. We are not allowed to criticise tourists who can and do whatever they like as we all love them. 
I cannot resist poking fun at the tourist lovers but they all take themselves very seriously and have no humour so we will see where this goes before the mods step in and ban me.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2020)

Far to nice a place for me to be seen in.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Far to nice a place for me to be seen in.


Me too........I'd probably dribble something down my clothes or use the wrong fork or something!


----------



## pawl (12 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That looks posh!




Yes it does Defiantly modelled on my abode

Oh dear I do tend to exaggerate occasionally 😇😇😇


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, remember this?
> 
> Has the problem never actually gone away.


No. Got over the flu in March and the problems started a week or so later (can't recall dates).
They gradually got worse with the shakes and sweats until that morning I couldn't walk down the stairs.
I do believe we have turned a corner though.
●Not had sweats or shakes for 2 weeks.
●Appetite coming back.
●legs are not as heavy
Depending how I feel, I may try 9 holes of golf on Wednesday.
Sorry...... I hate it when people just moan. I am just giving an answer to your question


----------



## gavroche (12 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> It does doesn't it.


It certainly does.


----------



## gavroche (12 Sep 2020)

Bonjour les retraites. Blue sky this morning but a bit chilly. Still can't do my ride as we have a zoom chat with Australia scheduled for 11 am and a tip appointment at 4.30. I might be able to squeeze it between the two or leave it till tomorrow morning which , I think , is more likely.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just as I was contemplating getting out, even for a walk the rain came battering down again at 6 so went and lay down for an hour. Bit brighter now but not sure if it will stay dry for long.
> 
> The TV guide confuses me today when I looked up when the Tour is on and what it says about it. A flat stage with categorised climbs
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense to me.
Its totally flat
with mountains 
We have done a lot of driving through France......mainly just getting north to south and back......I enjoy saying "oh yes,been there, I remember that" etc.
Its a beautiful country with lots of open space


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2020)

It's quite breezy here. I thought we were supposed to have a nice day.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> G
> 
> We went to the Dome. Lovely surroundings great staff, friendly and attentive without being "over the top"
> Mrs Tenkay and I both really enjoyed it, I'm usually a coffee drinker but there were so many tea varieties on offer that I tried a fresh ginger and lemon infusion.
> ...


I have to say that all looks lovely and well presented... very very nice. 
My problem is that I dont enjoy sweet stuff like cakes. I can sometimes eat eg a scone with jam n cream. 
Someone gave us a gift voucher for a posh afternoon tea. Sadly we had to exchange it as it would be impossible to eat


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2020)

Time to say good morning all.
I do enjoy a good read of all the comments when I surface.
Might have said this before but when MrsD surfaces she always asks "how are Mo and Welshie today. Where is Dirk.....has he got his gas. What's Chorley Paul up to" etc 
Anyway @screenman I am with you re a headache though I confess mine is self induced.
No big plans today... . Will see what it brings.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Far to nice a place for me to be seen in.


Never sell yourself short your just as good as the next man person women.....anyway I bet they don't have pork scratchings


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Never sell yourself short your just as good as the next man person women.....anyway I bet they don't have pork scratchings



Well if there are no pork scratchings I def don't want to go there.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2020)

I might be making something today, then there is the TDF of course.


----------



## screenman (12 Sep 2020)

We are out for lunch with our youngest son and DIL along withe her parents, we all enjoy each others company so I expect to have a good time. Jobs for todays servie vacuum cleaner and clean the windows which a filthy due to having a pea picker doing the back field yesterday when the wind was full on blowing towards the house, not complaining as I enjoy the scenery.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2020)

The text thing seems to be working now as well.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Sep 2020)

Could only face a short ride today, 60 mins of battling into that wind, followed by 30 mins of wind assisted return, was more than enough. Shame though, apart from the wind it’s a really nice morning, fresh, sunny, lots of autumn colours appearing.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Blimey, watch out for the polar bears !


Unfortunately, if polar ice keeps melting at the rate it is now, polar bears soon won't be a threat to anybody!


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2020)

Went to the Meare Fish House this morning after walking doggie around Westhay nature reserve.
Interesting building erected in 1330 and the best preserved monastery fishery building still standing in England.











I don't really do new builds - I'm more of a Bronze Age/Iron Age fella - but this was pretty good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Sep 2020)

A breezy but sunny 8k this morning, along the Prom and around a very large "Waste Water Treatment Plant" (or "sh*tworks) as we used to call them.
Having been involved in various aspects of pump / Electrical plant maintenance during my working life I've visited a few sites and had some "interesting" experiences 😯


----------



## oldwheels (12 Sep 2020)

The threatened rain did not come so went out for a walk and saw 5 or 6 swallows feeding above a marshy field near me. I thought they had all gone by now but mebbe a second brood. There is a nearby farm which has outbuildings for nesting. All the other outbuildings nearby on any property have been converted to holiday lets so the nest sites have gone. This seem to be a pattern everywhere now.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A breezy but sunny 8k this morning, along the Prom and around a very large "Waste Water Treatment Plant" (or "sh*tworks) as we used to call them.
> Having been involved in various aspects of pump / Electrical plant maintenance during my working life I've visited a few sites and had some "interesting" experiences 😯


Before I applied for my Blacksmithing apprenticeship, I applied at Droxford water treatmant plant as a apprentice fitter, there were only two of us and I'll never forget the other guys name, well it only come round once a year.....yes Christmas, and I got the job, but turned them down....I think I made the right choice.


----------



## pawl (12 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A breezy but sunny 8k this morning, along the Prom and around a very large "Waste Water Treatment Plant" (or "sh*tworks) as we used to call them.
> Having been involved in various aspects of pump / Electrical plant maintenance during my working life I've visited a few sites and had some "interesting" experiences 😯



Tell us more


----------



## GM (12 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> G
> 
> We went to the Dome. Lovely surroundings great staff, friendly and attentive without being "over the top"
> Mrs Tenkay and I both really enjoyed it, I'm usually a coffee drinker but there were so many tea varieties on offer that I tried a fresh ginger and lemon infusion.
> ...



Wow that does look good, just the sort of place Lady GM would choose to go!


----------



## Paulus (12 Sep 2020)

Good afternoon everybody. 
A strange thing happened to me today, I say to me, but alongside me whilst riding.
I turned off of the main road into the top of my road and a few yards further down a car attempted to overtake me. There were parked cars either side so the car was on the wrong side of the road.
The driver then turned right into a side road but cut the corner, again on the wrong side of the road as a car exited the road and the two met head on right by the side of me.
It was only a low speed crunch but it sounded good.
I kept on cycling down the road but chuckled to myself. 
I have been very close several times to RTC's without actually getting involved. 😳


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, bright but very windy here.
> 
> Still intrigued by the snarling and brutal Man Proposes, God Disposes painting I posted about in the early hours. Painted by Landseer, so different from his genteel shortbread tin Monarch of the Glen. Depicts the disappearance without trace of the 129 men and two vessels of the Franklin expedition in their bid to find the North West Passage.
> 
> And to think that Burns said the same thing about man and nature so much more gently in To A Mouse


They've located both vessels/ships. Now it's Franklins grave they want to find.


----------



## 12boy (12 Sep 2020)

Is the Burns thing "The best laid plans of mice and men gang aft Bagley? Today Mrs 12 will insist on going to the Shriners where there will be a Wing Ding. This will be an all you can eat ( always popular here in the land of Big People, and that aint height big) affair with various restaurants competing for best chicken wings. Also a bunch of desserts, which are not what I need to control blood sugar. Somehow I will suffer through this heinous torture. I read a mystery about an FBI agent born on the Pine Ridge Reservation in S Dakota and sent back there for some transgression who after seeing his nude self in the motel mirror described himself as a beer keg with toothpick arms and legs and a small spigot at the bottom...A very small spigot. I think I've come to resemble that but instead of a keg it's more like a skinny gas cylinder which in my case is probably more apropos. It's nice to have the typing problem resolved.


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> It's nice to have the typing problem resolved.


The typing problem hasn't been resolved.
At least not on my devices.


----------



## Paulus (12 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> The typing problem hasn't been resolved.
> At least not on my devices.





Dirk said:


> The typing problem hasn't been resolved.
> At least not on my devices.


You can say that again 😀


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> You can say that again 😀



I haven't experienced the problem yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I haven't experienced the problem yet.




Your lucky. Most annoying it was.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Your lucky. Most annoying it was.



Both my phone and tablet continued as normal.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Is the Burns thing "The best laid plans of mice and men gang aft Bagley?


nearly 
typo ?


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Your lucky. Most annoying it was.


It still is!


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Sep 2020)

Sad to see the passing of "Toots" from Toots and the Maytals. My 3 year old grandaughter absolutely adores dancing and singing along to "Monkey Man" She has a remarkably good vocabulary for her age and even tries to lower her voice for the chorus 😁
"Grandad, play Monkey Man" "again Grandad"... "again"... until daughter steps in and says, "I think grandad needs a rest now"


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2020)

Keyboard seems to be OK now.

I am nackered, been awake since 5.00am but can't go to bed yet as I'll wake at 1.00am and it will be worse tomorrow.

Damn cold here and the central heating is refusing to fire up. ☹️ Mrs P has taken the technical approach of putting the thermostat in the fridge while she has a hot bath. 

My solution is a thick fleece and large whisky. 😄


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2020)

Wow. A British bank has become the first to charge people interest for keeping their money in the bank. It applies to those with £50,000 or more. Just the start I think of the negative Interest rate problem.


This is Money: Starling becomes the first British bank to charge customers interest on savings.
https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money...ng-British-bank-charge-customers-savings.html


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. A British bank has become the first to charge people interest for keeping their money in the bank. It applies to those with £50,000 or more. Just the start I think of the negative Interest rate problem.
> 
> 
> This is Money: Starling becomes the first British bank to charge customers interest on savings.
> https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money...ng-British-bank-charge-customers-savings.html


I can see a lot of folk removing money soon


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> I can see a lot of folk removing money soon


I'll have to get a bigger mattress.........


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'll have to get a bigger mattress.........


And leave it at home?


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> And leave it at home?


Only overnight when I sleep on it.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. A British bank has become the first to charge people interest for keeping their money in the bank. It applies to those with £50,000 or more. Just the start I think of the negative Interest rate problem.
> 
> 
> This is Money: Starling becomes the first British bank to charge customers interest on savings.
> https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money...ng-British-bank-charge-customers-savings.html


And they've just launched a "Kiddies Debit Card" as well.
https://www.atmmarketplace.com/news/starling-bank-launches-kids-debit-cards/


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Only overnight when I sleep on it.


Too big and you'll not get it in your caravan.


----------



## 12boy (12 Sep 2020)

Always wondered whar gang aft Bagley meant...not so much a typo as a Google change I must have missed.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2020)

Well managed to stay half awake till 10.00 though I'll need to watch that episode of The Bridge again.

Fixed the central heating. You all need to appreciate this is a pretty big deal in our house. The thermostat and receiver unit weren't speaking to each other. Working this out was an achievement in itself. After several failed attempts eventually got these paired. I could hear the boiler firing up and then stopping. An error code appeared in the display window which I was too nackered to interpret or find in the instruction booklet. Turned on hot water to see if that worked. Yep. Temperature rose in boiler, according to display, and bingo heating came on.

Hopefully it will work on the timer in a couple of hours.

So what else can I natter about at 5:19? Well I woke at 4:36!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2020)

Morning. It's a bit wild out there. Very blowy but at least it's warm.


----------



## screenman (13 Sep 2020)

Morning, not sure what it is like outside as I am still in bed.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## screenman (13 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!



I have not but I will as soon as I finish this coffee.


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Moving on this morning to a small site east of Wells.
Sunday lunch booked at the Brittania Inn for 13.30, so we need to be on site and set up by 13.00.
Should be hitting the road about 11.00.
Nice and sunny here this morning and forecast to hit 21° later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

What a grey day, a tad wet and windy today.
We're planning on heading into town in search of "an amazing Halloumi Burger" we're planning on walking but might wimp out and get the bus if it's too grim.
Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☔☔🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🚲🏃‍♂️🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Sep 2020)

Morning all, very windy again.

Big stages at both the Tour and the Tirreno today


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2020)

4 mile jog done. Jeez it's hard work these days. I'm having to work really hard just to get under 11 minute miles. The legs just don't work like they used to. I enjoy the buzz running gives me though so I will persevere!


----------



## Paulus (13 Sep 2020)

Good morning all, 
A nice sunny start to the day if a little breezy. 
A nice ride out this morning is the order of the day, and then packing my bag as MrsP and myself, and of course the dog are off early Monday morning for a couple of days in Whitstable and the surrounding area.


----------



## screenman (13 Sep 2020)

Oh well the plan to get up as soon as that coffee was finished has gone to pot, another one has arrived.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Only overnight when I sleep on it.


I forget now. What did you say your address is ??


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 4 mile jog done. Jeez it's hard work these days. I'm having to work really hard just to get under 11 minute miles. The legs just don't work like they used to. I enjoy the buzz running gives me though so I will persevere!


Enjoy it as long as possible Mo.
I was forced, to give up when the knee ligaments separated. I still look back on those runs with pleasure.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 4 mile jog done. Jeez it's hard work these days. I'm having to work really hard just to get under 11 minute miles. The legs just don't work like they used to. I enjoy the buzz running gives me though so I will persevere!



Set aside 30 minutes twice a week for speed work Mo. Ten minute warm up followed by six x one minute accelerations with 30 second warm down between efforts, followed by a ten minute warm down. 
Allow about six weeks before you suddenly notice that your base speed has improved for the same effort. 🏃‍♂️🏃‍♂️🏃‍♂️


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2020)

Good morning peeps. As with most others, it's warm but breezy here as well.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2020)

Good day everyone. What an interesting bunch we are......such a diverse group.
Slightly fragile this morning as MrsD forced that last whisky down my neck.
I feel a lazy day coming .
Quite pleasant weather wise so a big decision later on...........
a) TdF or 
b) a bit of nude sunbathing
What think you ??


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good day everyone. What an interesting bunch we are......such a diverse group.
> Slightly fragile this morning as MrsD forced that last whisky down my neck.
> I feel a lazy day coming .
> Quite pleasant weather wise so a big decision later on...........
> ...


Definitely nude sunbathing  
(never an option here !)


----------



## screenman (13 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good day everyone. What an interesting bunch we are......such a diverse group.
> Slightly fragile this morning as MrsD forced that last whisky down my neck.
> I feel a lazy day coming .
> Quite pleasant weather wise so a big decision later on...........
> ...



Take a tv outside and do both.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2020)

Well the heating came on using the timer and reached the correct temperature, checked this by bringing the outdoor thermometer indoors last night. See brains? I've now reduced the temperature to 17C and changed the timings so as to just warm the house a little in the morning and evening..........................lets see how long I can get away with that!!!!!

A friend messaged around 8.00 suggesting a ride. Good job as I was getting ready to vegetate all day. Catch you all later as the wheels need to turn.

Chorley Paul says hello to Mrs Dave7 

How are the toms doing @Dave7


----------



## screenman (13 Sep 2020)

I am out of bed and downstairs, third coffee drunk, toast eaten and I still do not feel fully awake, car washing will commence soon. This should be our second morning waking up at the Morina Hotel in Oludeniz so maybe I have gone into holiday mode.


----------



## GM (13 Sep 2020)

Morning all... Treated myself to a well deserved lie in. Up at 9, showered and now raring to go again. Looks like we're in for a couple of days scorchio


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well the heating came on using the timer and reached the correct temperature, checked this by bringing the outdoor thermometer indoors last night. See brains? I've now reduced the temperature to 17C and changed the timings so as to just warm the house a little in the morning and evening..........................lets see how long I can get away with that!!!!!
> 
> A friend messaged around 8.00 suggesting a ride. Good job as I was getting ready to vegetate all day. Catch you all later as the wheels need to turn.
> 
> ...


MrsD sends you her best.
Re the toms. They were sold as Cherry but are anything but. Lots of fruit of various sizes but still decidedly green.
Similar with the sweet peppers.


----------



## dickyknees (13 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Set aside 30 minutes twice a week for speed work Mo. Ten minute warm up followed by six x one minute accelerations with 30 second warm down between efforts, followed by a ten minute warm down.
> Allow about six weeks before you suddenly notice that your base speed has improved for the same effort. 🏃‍♂️🏃‍♂️🏃‍♂️



I’m exhausted just reading this advice!


----------



## oldwheels (13 Sep 2020)

Autumn has arrived with a vengeance. Heavy rain and since my neighbour has taken his flagpole down heavy wind as well. I hope the swallows I saw the other day get away. There should be a gradual improvement over the next few days so they may be ok to get off then without too much head wind.
Rest and be Thankful got another big landslide just as they finished fixing the last one. I seem to remember that the hillside above was covered in trees but since they were felled there have been continual problems.
The A82 seems to be comprehensively flooded as well around Fort William area and also further south.
I have to look for some old photos which are stored in a cupboard which is blocked off with all sorts of stuff so some hard work ahead. I have hundreds of transparencies which must go back to whenever these became possible but sorting that lot is a problem since my filing system got into disarray years ago.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Sep 2020)

afternoon


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> afternoon


Sleep in!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Sleep in!


No I've been up since 07:00 been doing chores


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> No I've been up since 07:00 been doing chores


Washing machine on that early?


----------



## screenman (13 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD sends you her best.
> Re the toms. They were sold as Cherry but are anything but. Lots of fruit of various sizes but still decidedly green.
> Similar with the sweet peppers.
> View attachment 546817
> ...




When you water them next time add some red dye in with it, must admit it did not work for us though.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good day everyone. What an interesting bunch we are......such a diverse group.
> Slightly fragile this morning as MrsD forced that last whisky down my neck.
> I feel a lazy day coming .
> Quite pleasant weather wise so a big decision later on...........
> ...




I def need mind bleach now.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Washing machine on that early?


No washing machines on before 10:00, not like her upstairs who like to hover at 06:30


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2020)

Toms are finally begining to turn red, well one of them is anyway.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> No washing machines on before 10:00,* not like her upstairs who like to hover at 06:30 *


You don't hear her feet on your ceiling then?


----------



## gavroche (13 Sep 2020)

Salut tout le monde! Didn't have a good night sleep last night because our grandson stayed overnight with us and , unknown to me, he played a joke but having his alarm clock set off at 2 am. 
I must add he wasn't sleeping in our room so it didn't affect him. It took me a couple of hours to get back to sleep. When he got up this morning, he was straight into our room with a big smile on his face and asking if it worked .
Anyway, I got up at 8.30 and finally did my 34 miles to LLanrwst, most of it against the wind. I was absolutely knackered when I got back but still managed 13.5 mph average. I also got overtaken by three ladies who kept chatting away when I was panting on the slopes. To my defence, they were all much younger and must have had better gearing on their bikes. 
I enjoyed the ride though and watching the TdF now.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Toms are finally begining to turn red, well one of them is anyway.
> 
> View attachment 546860


I hate you Butler


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I hate you Butler




Jealous MUCH?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Salut tout le monde! Didn't have a good night sleep last night because our grandson stayed overnight with us and , unknown to me, he played a joke but having his alarm clock set off at 2 am.
> I must add he wasn't sleeping in our room so it didn't affect him. It took me a couple of hours to get back to sleep. When he got up this morning, he was straight into our room with a big smile on his face and asking if it worked .
> Anyway, I got up at 8.30 and finally did my 34 miles to LLanrwst, most of it against the wind. I was absolutely knackered when I got back but still managed 13.5 mph average. I also got overtaken by three ladies who kept chatting away when I was panting on the slopes. To my defence, they were all much younger and must have had better gearing on their bikes.
> I enjoyed the ride though and watching the TdF now.




Little toad


----------



## screenman (13 Sep 2020)

Currently doing what Dave7 was thinking of doing, the Efes is going down pleasantly as well.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> To my defence, they were all much younger and must have had better gearing on their bikes.


And electric motors too no doubt. I get passed by almost everyone these days and I’m sure that most of them are using motors


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2020)

The Eagle landed at 12.15.







Went to the Brittania Inn and had a most excellent Sunday lunch - £9.95 for the small portion with pudding of choice.
Their Butcombe Original was excellent as well. Thoroughly recommend this place if you're ever in Wells. 






Got back to the van feeling fat as a chunkie pig and in need of a nap.
Blimey! It's hot out there! 
Will have to raid LIDL for barbeque stuff tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2020)

I cooked us roast pork, jacket potato and mixed veg, got a bit carried away with the portion sizes and made a right  of myself, I've been feeling stuffed all evening.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I cooked us roast pork, jacket potato and mixed veg, got a bit carried away with the portion sizes and made a right  of myself, I've been feeling stuffed all evening.


Will you be up all night on repeated short trips?


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Will you be up all night on repeated short trips?



I hope not.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2020)

I must be 1st today.
I got up at 0300 feeling crap. Bad stomach and very cold Sat here at this ridiculous hour nursing a whisky which I must say has helped a lot.
Another 30 mins and I may go back to bed.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2020)

Morning. Thank God that wind has died down. Think I'll have an early walk and maybe a bimble later since there's no cycling to watch this afternoon.


----------



## screenman (14 Sep 2020)

Morning all, I do not like dark mornings.

Dave7, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD sends you her best.
> Re the toms. They were sold as Cherry but are anything but. Lots of fruit of various sizes but still decidedly green.
> Similar with the sweet peppers.
> View attachment 546817
> ...


Hmmmm. The tomatoes look very good but clearly they aren't cherry tomatoes. Mistakes can be made on the nursey but my guess would be the grower was short of cherry tomato plants and so substituted with another type but labelled them as cherry. Very naughty but I know it happens. The vast majority of consumers won't complain and so the grower gets away with it.

They will ripen. Tomatoes begin to ripen when the green fruit is fully mature. Once matured the fruit produces ethylene which triggers the ripening process. It's a natural process and virtually impossible for an amateur to speed up. In your position you could move the plant indoors to the conservatory. Ethylene, it's harmless, will build up in the conservatory and less likely to get blown away by wind.

Your pepper appears to be a Jalapeno pepper. This is a sweet pepper but it's long and relatively thin. I'm sure you were expecting a sweet bell pepper - the sort sold in supermarkets. Again it's naughty but this is what the label says - a sweet pepper.

Your plants look very strong and healthy. Congratulations, pleased to see this.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2020)

Good morning. We are set for a glorious day so I will be riding. Had a great ride yesterday in lovely though windy weather.

I'll be out with a young whippersnapper (32) who has just returned from riding the NCN500. He says his legs are toast and wants a gentle spin. Hmmmm we will see......🤔

Once again awake since 04.50 despite not getting to bed till 00.30! Not very happy with this. I'm going to try snoozing now.


----------



## Drago (14 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2020)

Last thought. I have religiously used the C-19 Covid Symptoms app every day to report my lack of symptoms. I feel it a tiny but important contribution. Anyone else using it?

All I ever get is to report "I've never had a test" and "I feel physically normal." On Fridays it gets quite exciting when they ask if I've been out and do I wear a mask?

I gather women get slightly different questions. Girls??

I've a friend who's had two tests. Both negative. She says it's pretty unpleasant. Her first was self-administered and made her gag. The second was assisted. Apparently it involves pushing a cotton bud as far up one's nose as possible and twirling it round for 10 seconds.


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Sep 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2020)

Pleasant walk done. Real autumnal feel now. Several trees on the turn and the bracken is showing signs of dying back. Several geese went overhead too. Lovely and mild though.....just short sleeves required.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2020)

God morning. Shopping day today, so the cupboards will be full again.

Really misty here at the moment.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## GM (14 Sep 2020)

Morning all...Another hot day forecast. A bit of everything today, shopping, gardening, and more DIY.


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

When we arrived on this site near Wells, MrsD said 'Ooh - I do hope we hear some Owls tonight'.
Well, she got her wish.
At about 2.30 this morning a Tawny Owl landed in the tree immediately behind us and proceeded to 'Toowit toowoo' very loudly for about an hour. 
Bleddy thing!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Sep 2020)

Morning all, dull and grey but at least the wind has abated.

Absolute cracker of a Tour stage yesterday, the finish of Tirreno’s stage was a bit of a belter too


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, I do not like dark mornings.
> 
> Dave7, hope you are feeling better.


Thanks.
Got back to bed about 0530 and had a nice sleep. Bit of a headache but feeling much better


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2020)

Must be breakfast time now. Didn't want to have it too early or I'd be starving again before lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, dull and grey but at least the wind has abated.
> 
> Absolute cracker of a Tour stage yesterday, the finish of Tirreno’s stage was a bit of a belter too


Re TdF I have mixed feelings when an individual leads for so long then gets taken right at the end......a)I feel sorry for him b) hats off to the winner who timed it so well.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> God morning. Shopping day today, so the cupboards will be full again.
> 
> Really misty here at the moment.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


I could do with some spuds if its not too much trouble


----------



## dickyknees (14 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks.





numbnuts said:


>


Good morning


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I could do with some spuds if its not too much trouble




I'll pick some up for you


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2020)

I will have to kick Mr WD out of bed. Lazy so and so


----------



## gavroche (14 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Pleasant walk done. *Real autumnal feel *now. Several trees on the turn and the bracken is showing signs of dying back. Several geese went overhead too. Lovely and mild though.....just short sleeves required.


Bear in mind it is still summer for a few more days, so keep enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## gavroche (14 Sep 2020)

Bonjour. Another day of blue sky but no ride planned after yesterday's hard one. Molly and I will walk to the bank this morning to cancel my Netflix subscription as we hardly ever watch it now. I think Youtube has more to offer and it is free and i am not a big film fan anyway. 
Have a good one everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Another day of blue sky but no ride planned after yesterday's hard one. Molly and I will walk to the bank this morning to cancel my Netflix subscription as we hardly ever watch it now. I think Youtube has more to offer and it is free and i am not a big film fan anyway.
> Have a good one everyone.


Can you not do it online?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'll pick some up for you


Ta luv 
I will post you my address. Just leave them round the back please.


----------



## gavroche (14 Sep 2020)

I tried 


Mo1959 said:


> Can you not do it online?


I tried but I can't get into " My account" page somehow. The bank is only 1 mile away so I don't mind walking it.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Another day of blue sky but no ride planned after yesterday's hard one. Molly and I will walk to the bank this morning to cancel my Netflix subscription as we hardly ever watch it now. I think Youtube has more to offer and it is free and i am not a big film fan anyway.
> Have a good one everyone.


I have a mate that keeps trying to get me into netflix. I keep telling him.... . we really don't watch enough tv to justify it.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Sep 2020)

Grey start as I took the car down for it's service with a light scotch mist. On the way back notice the coop have a traffic light system now in place for shop entry but the parking is all blocked as the sea front railings are being replaced and the temporary disabled parking bays are full of contractor's pick up trucks. I think I may poke the coop manager gently and tell him I have to go to Oban for shopping as cannot park near his shop. I am in fact going to Oban tomorrow for an ultrasound scan at 1400 but the only ferry I can get on arrives at 1000. Plenty time for shopping. Trouble is the only one back means I have to leave the hospital by 1440 so hope they are not running late.
Weather picking up a bit now but need to get some stuff in an overnight bag in case I get stuck in Oban.


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2020)

Looks like we're in for a cracking hot day today.
Bit of shopping for essential supplies first thing, then off for a walk around East Harptree woods - should be a bit cooler in there - followed by a spot of lunch.
Digging the Cadac out for a BBQ tonight.

Edited to add:
Looks like the keyboard issue has finally been resolved on this forum when posting from my phone.


----------



## pawl (14 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Last thought. I have religiously used the C-19 Covid Symptoms app every day to report my lack of symptoms. I feel it a tiny but important contribution. Anyone else using it?
> 
> All I ever get is to report "I've never had a test" and "I feel physically normal." On Fridays it gets quite exciting when they ask if I've been out and do I wear a mask?
> 
> ...


Err I’m just eating my Weetabix I am imagining a swab covered in bogeys 🤢🤮🤢🤮


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Just back from a 5k run along the Prom with Mrs Tenkay. I really had to work hard to keep up🏃‍♂️🏃‍♂️
Need to shed a few kg, the diet starts next week 😉
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏊‍♂️🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2020)

I'm sat in Harvey's coffee Cabin with a coffee and a sausage batch, its been a cracking ride out, a bit chilly first thing but warming up nicely now, I'm now overdressed.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm. The tomatoes look very good but clearly they aren't cherry tomatoes. Mistakes can be made on the nursey but my guess would be the grower was short of cherry tomato plants and so substituted with another type but labelled them as cherry. Very naughty but I know it happens. The vast majority of consumers won't complain and so the grower gets away with it.
> 
> They will ripen. Tomatoes begin to ripen when the green fruit is fully mature. Once matured the fruit produces ethylene which triggers the ripening process. It's a natural process and virtually impossible for an amateur to speed up. In your position you could move the plant indoors to the conservatory. *Ethylene, it's harmless,* will build up in the conservatory and less likely to get blown away by wind.
> 
> ...


Wasn't it used as an anesthetic, to put you to sleep!



Edited for formatting correction


----------



## ColinJ (14 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> *Wasn't it used as an anesthetic, to put you sleep!*


Ether? 

I am still in my alternate sleeping universe... It is almost like it was when I worked a night shift for a year. I have been awake for an hour but have only just stopped feeling groggy. 

I must make more of an effort to sort my sleep out because soon I will be missing out on half of the available hours of daylight and that will be really depressing! It isn't so bad while I can still get an evening ride in but I am already needing lights for the return leg and it is dark 30 minutes later.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ether?
> 
> I am still in my alternate sleeping universe... It is almost like it was when I worked a night shift for a year. I have been awake for an hour but have only just stopped feeling groggy.
> 
> I must make more of an effort to sort my sleep out because soon I will be missing out on half of the available hours of daylight and that will be really depressing! It isn't so bad while I can still get an evening ride in but I am already needing lights for the return leg and it is dark 30 minutes later.


You tried sleeping with a window open?


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Last thought. I have religiously used the C-19 Covid Symptoms app every day to report my lack of symptoms. I feel it a tiny but important contribution. Anyone else using it?
> 
> All I ever get is to report "I've never had a test" and "I feel physically normal." On Fridays it gets quite exciting when they ask if I've been out and do I wear a mask?
> 
> ...


Think of a cotton bud where more than half of it disappears inside the nose, tha nos, to be done correctly.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bear in mind it is still summer for a few more days, so keep enjoying the sunshine.


I think that depends on where you are !🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2020)

Afternoon. Just back from shopping. First time we have had to wear masks. Only 2 people in Morrison's decided they didn't have to. Even 99 per cent of the staff were wearing them so I didn't feel like a complete pillock.

Gorgeous day here today


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't it used as an anesthetic, to put you to sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> Edited for formatting correction


I'd have edited it for the spelling mistake.


----------



## postman (14 Sep 2020)

Been to Homebase first time since the middle of June i think.I needed a pair of gardening gloves.Mrs P has volunteered us to do a bit of gardening at our church offices.So looking at prices i thought Homebase.Well when i got there.I found a sort of bargain tray.£3 for the best gardening gloves i have ever seen.What a bargain down from nearly nine quid.Then i gets home and a mate of mine is in Leeds tomorrow did i fancy a meet up in a cafe,well we have one five mins walk away and he can park on our driveway.What a good day and finally the weather is beautiful.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Sep 2020)

I've just got back from Bournemouth


----------



## ColinJ (14 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You tried sleeping with a window open?


My bathroom is a Jack-and-Jill (-ish) design. Beside my bed is a door to the bathroom which is left open at night and another left open to the hall landing. The bathroom and landing windows are normally left open too. (Naturally, doors get closed when there are guests in the house, and windows get closed in cold weather to retain heat.)

Stuffiness in the bedroom isn't the problem. I just have a dread of struggling with sleep after past years with insomnia. Now that I don't have to get up to go to work I just wait until I am so exhausted that I can no longer stay awake. The trouble is that even though I don't typically don't get up until (say) 10:00-11:00, I would still only have had 5 to 6 hours sleep and often not really restful sleep at that. It is now 1:25 pm and I still feel half asleep!

If I am doing something that requires me to get up early I just get by on a few hours sleep. My regular blood tests are often before 09:00 so I get up at 08:15 for them and try to have a nap after I get back.

I have sometimes gone to sleep at 04:00, got back up at 06:30, left the house at 07:30, travelled an hour and a half to start a forum ride somewhere else, cycled for 11+ hours, travelled an hour and a half home, got back about 22:00, showered and eaten food until 23:00 and STILL not gone back to bed before midnight! It takes total exhaustion or serious illness for me to got bed _before _midnight. I'm sure that it isn't a healthy thing to do!

I'll try going to bed and getting up a few minutes earlier each day until I am sleeping (say) 01:00 - 07:00. That would be a big improvement in that I would have all the hours of daylight available to me in winter, rather than just the 4 or 5 hours that I often see.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2020)

My god. It's scorchio now


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'd have edited it for the spelling mistake.


I didn't like to mention that........😄😄


----------



## numbnuts (14 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. It's scorchio now


Just topped 33.7c here


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2020)

Well what a wonderful day for a spin out. 55 miles with a very respectable 17.6avg. Rode with a young friend, half my age, and it was great to catch up and natter for the first time in months.

Had an email from British Cycling announcing formal club rides of six or less are now permitted. Going to be interesting!!!

Think I'll have a wander round the forum and see who's stirred up about that.


----------



## rustybolts (14 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> My bathroom is a Jack-and-Jill (-ish) design. Beside my bed is a door to the bathroom which is left open at night and another left open to the hall landing. The bathroom and landing windows are normally left open too. (Naturally, doors get closed when there are guests in the house, and windows get closed in cold weather to retain heat.)
> 
> Stuffiness in the bedroom isn't the problem. I just have a dread of struggling with sleep after past years with insomnia. Now that I don't have to get up to go to work I just wait until I am so exhausted that I can no longer stay awake. The trouble is that even though I don't typically don't get up until (say) 10:00-11:00, I would still only have had 5 to 6 hours sleep and often not really restful sleep at that. It is now 1:25 pm and I still feel half asleep!
> 
> ...


My Missus drinks chamomile tea each night and keeps well away from PC and mobile screens for a few hours before going to bed. It helps her significantly


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2020)

I got back from Twycross just after one having ridden 54 miles. A good morning out on the bike, though I seemed to have left my cycling legs at home, I was alright on the way out averaging around 14mph, but the ride home was very slow, I got in with an average of 13.2mph on, I suspect there was a bit more of a breeze than it felt like there was, riding out to places that side of the city can be a bit slow as its a bit lumpy round there. It was a bit fresh when I left the house so I went with summer tights and a long sleeved jersey, I came out of the cafe and it had warmed up a lot and I was very over dressed for the ride home. But it was a lovely morning ot on my bike and very enjoyable.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/56100807


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2020)

Ah well no one seems to have spotted the new BC guidance............I'll have to find something else to entertain me this afternoon......

I've spent the last month working on how to get official club rides going and BC have provided the last piece for the jigsaw.

I think our guys will be back on the road in 7-10 days. Great news.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Sep 2020)

Bournemouth used to be in Hampshire before they moved the county border. The three councils of Bournemouth /Christchurch /Poole recently merged, I expect there's a degree of power play occurring behind the scenes. 
Bournemouth University was originally Wallisdown Polytechnic which is in Poole, and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra is based at the Lighthouse Centre in Poole. There's a sign at Poole Railway Station that says " Welcome to Poole, home of Bournemouth University" 😁

EDIT:
The above was meant to be a response to the post by @numbnuts


----------



## GM (14 Sep 2020)

Been beavering away in the heat this morning, now having a late lunch of last nights remnants....


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'd have edited it for the spelling mistake.


Missing "a" you mean!


----------



## GM (14 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I could do with some spuds if its not too much trouble





You can have some of ours when they're ready. First time we've ever grown potatoes, so if you don't mind being a guinea pig!


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ah well no one seems to have spotted the new BC guidance............I'll have to find something else to entertain me this afternoon......
> 
> I've spent the last month working on how to get official club rides going and BC have provided the last piece for the jigsaw.
> 
> *I think our guys will be back on the road in 7-10 days. *Great news.


Problems with riding a bike?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Sep 2020)

rustybolts said:


> My Missus drinks chamomile tea each night and keeps well away from PC and mobile screens for a few hours before going to bed. It helps her significantly


I don't fancy chamomile tea. I usually restrict myself to just chilled water most nights now.

The screen thing... I am very guilty of overdoing screen use! I use a computer for many hours most days and evenings, then I usually watch TV for 1.5 to 2 hours after midnight, and use my tablet in bed for at least 30 minutes (often nearer an hour). I have recently started turning the tablet off and reading a chapter of a book before going to sleep. I might try playing any computer puzzle games _before _going to bed, and then just reading for a while _in _bed.

I have read the suggestion that beds should only be for sleep (and sex!) but I like time to unwind before turning the light off.


----------



## Paulus (14 Sep 2020)

Good afternoon all.
We left home at 6.30 5his morning and was in Whitstable by 8.00. Breakfast was eaten and then spent the day wandering around .
We are now at the hotel just outside Whitstable, in Tankerton. 
Tomorrow we will walk along to Herne Bay which is about 5 miles each way. The dog will love it.
The weather is great and I am now drinking a pint of Whitstable Bay pale ale in the bar.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Problems with riding a bike?


In groups!!! 😄


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Missing "a" you mean!
> View attachment 547078


from Wiki, today’s useless factoid...


> Ethylene is widely used in the chemical industry, and its worldwide production exceeds that of any other organic compound.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I don't fancy chamomile tea. I usually restrict myself to just chilled water most nights now.
> 
> The screen thing... I am very guilty of overdoing screen use! I use a computer for many hours most days and evenings, then I usually watch TV for 1.5 to 2 hours after midnight, and use my tablet in bed for at least 30 minutes (often nearer an hour). I have recently started turning the tablet off and reading a chapter of a book before going to sleep. I might try playing any computer puzzle games _before _going to bed, and then just reading for a while _in _bed.
> 
> I have read the suggestion that beds should only be for sleep (and sex!) but I like time to unwind before turning the light off.


Are you near a street light and has it, sleep, got any worse since they changed to an LED one?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Are you near a street light and has it, sleep, got any worse since they changed to an LED one?


I have blackout blinds so I don't even notice when the sun is shining! I am too hard of hearing to be bothered by noise from outside; usually - the dodgy roofers last week DID wake me up but most of the time I don't really take much notice of what is going on outside.

It is my mind keeping me awake!


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I have blackout blinds so I don't even notice when the sun is shining! I am too hard of hearing to be bothered by noise from outside; usually - the dodgy roofers last week DID wake me up but most of the time I don't really take much notice of what is going on outside.
> 
> It is my mind keeping me awake!


Try watching a few party political broadcasts.


----------



## postman (14 Sep 2020)

I'm only having one glass,mind you it is four foot tall.


----------



## screenman (14 Sep 2020)

I sleep far better on days when I have achieved something.


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> I sleep far better on days when I have achieved something.


I sleep far better when there ain't a feckin Owl giving it some outside my window!


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I sleep far better when there ain't a feckin Owl giving it some outside my window!


Don't blame the poor owl, blame the person who wanted to hear one!

It was only letting them hear what someone wanted to hear.


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2020)

We've had a profitable evening down the club, three ot of the four of us won on the bingo, we came out over a hundred quid up. The trouble is it was mostly pound coins and fifty pence pieces, I'm now limping due to the weight of the coins in my wallet, and my Good Lady is having trouble shutting her purse.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> We've had a profitable evening down the club, three ot of the four of us won on the bingo, we came out over a hundred quid up. The trouble is it was mostly pound coins and fifty pence pieces, I'm now limping due to the weight of the coins in my wallet, and my Good Lady is having trouble shutting her purse.


IF you don't want it...


----------



## ColinJ (14 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Try watching a few party political broadcasts.


I get agitated and start shouting at the screen! 

_In other news..._

I went out for a sunny local evening ride. I decided to add an extra hill so I was proceeding up Bacup Rd, aiming to turn right at Clough Foot and climb up through Sourhall and over to Portsmouth on the A646 for a fast run back down into Todmorden.

I was looking down at my GPS just before I went round a bend, and looked up to find a car stationary in the middle of my lane with its hazard warning flashers going. I slowed down to go round it and saw another car on the other side of the road ahead, also with the flashers on. A group of people were standing about apparently chatting about the weather or the latest Covid-19 stats... 

I was about to start tutting to myself about it when I spotted a bike leaning against a wall beside the road. And then I spotted a body lying on the tarmac...

Oh crap... _*CYCLIST DOWN!!! *_

I had a dreadful sick feeling in my stomach, remembering that a cyclist had been killed on that stretch of road a few years back. I was about to stop to see if I could do anything but then the body started to move. The cyclist was a tall, slim man, probably about my age. He was helped to his feet and with assistance managed to walk off the road so I assumed that he was not badly hurt. I heard one of the bystanders phoning for an ambulance. Something had happened (no point in speculating what - I didn't witness it) and I reckon that the cyclist might have banged his head because he had been immobile for some time as I'd approached. He'd had some good people stop to help him.

I kept thinking about it on my way back and was shocked to realise that I had no recollection of cycling for over 2 kms of the A646, so I must have been riding on auto-pilot!


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I get agitated and start shouting at the screen!
> 
> _In other news..._
> 
> ...



Hope the cyclist is okay, not too badly hurt.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hope the cyclist is okay, not too badly hurt.


Me too. He wasn't too wobbly on his feet as they walked him to the pavement.

Pretty sobering to come round a corner and find a cyclist laid out on the road. That is the second time I've seen that. *The other one* was on Greenhow Hill out of Pateley Bridge and he was very badly knocked up!


----------



## 12boy (15 Sep 2020)

Hadn't ridden my Holdsworth much after converting it to SS for a change so today I went for a little ride. I've got it set up with 47/16 gearing and nice 35mm slicks and with its long wheelbase and a well broken leather saddle it is very comfortable. For some reason, a well fitting, fairly light simple singlespeed really appeals from time to time. Don't think I mentioned that after taking my truck to get new front tires, the guys there replaced the rear instead of front tires. The tires are 20 years old and they said they can't put them back on since they are over 10 years old so , and since it was their mistake, they've ordered 2 more tires which they will provide for free. How about that? Not the sort of thing l would expect. Here's a pic of the Holdsworth in a path racer sort of vibe.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Hadn't ridden my Holdsworth much after converting it to SS for a change so today I went for a little ride. I've got it set up with 47/16 gearing and nice 35mm slicks and with its long wheelbase and a well broken leather saddle it is very comfortable. For some reason, a well fitting, fairly light simple singlespeed really appeals from time to time. Don't think I mentioned that after taking my truck to get new front tires, the guys there replaced the rear instead of front tires. The tires are 20 years old and they said they can't put them back on since they are over 10 years old so , and since it was their mistake, they've ordered 2 more tires which they will provide for free. How about that? Not the sort of thing l would expect. Here's a pic of the Holdsworth in a path racer sort of vibe.
> View attachment 547226


You getting the third as a spare, for when you next change the tyres.


----------



## 12boy (15 Sep 2020)

It is a bought new 94 bare bones Toyota pickup with 167 k miles and I am hoping those 4 new tires last as long as the truck and I will. At this point l don't drive 1k miles a year in it. I had been driving a 73 VW bus just before I got the pickup. Having actual heat and defrosting in the Wyoming winters was divine after freezing my huevos in the bus. Still, l do miss the old buses I've owned.


----------



## screenman (15 Sep 2020)

Morning all, off to Doncaster for breakfast and a touch of retail maybe even Ikea in Sheffield as well.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2020)

Morning. We have  Might be dry by afternoon. Lay in bed as long as I could but just get bored as I'm not sleeping and Molly is pestering me for breakfast anyway.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I get agitated and start shouting at the screen!
> 
> _In other news..._
> 
> ...



Not nice.
I hope you manage to erase it from your mind quickly.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2020)

Coooeee everyone. Dull at the moment, but it's supposed to be another nice day here.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, off to Doncaster for breakfast and a touch of retail maybe even Ikea in Sheffield as well.


Sorry..... can't 'like' that as I hate Ikea


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry..... can't 'like' that as I hate Ikea


I've only been once and that was because someone I knew wanted to go. Was years ago.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

G'day Cobbers.
A nice day is promised .
1st job is to take the aunty into town as she has to visit the bank.
After that I have some winter planting to do.
Then......I have no idea


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2020)




----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Sep 2020)

Morning all, a grey start, forecast to brighten up later.

Enjoyed hearing yesterday of team Ineos Gren - Oh Dear !


----------



## GM (15 Sep 2020)

Morning all...A day much the same as yesterday for me. I got to confess, I bought a new bed for myself from Ikea, but I ordered it on-line so I didn't have to go into the store just drive up to the 'click & collect spot, much easier!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all...A day much the same as yesterday for me. I got to confess, I bought a new bed for myself from Ikea, but I ordered it on-line so I didn't have to go into the store just drive up to the 'click & collect spot, much easier!


You bought it without even lying on it .??


----------



## GM (15 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You bought it without even lying on it .??




I already had the mattress, it was just the bedstead I needed for my little bedroom that I've been promoted to. Also, I'm a dab hand at flat-pack!


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2020)

Better have breakfast.....need to eject Molly from my knee first. Poor thing looks so comfy.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> I already had the mattress, it was just the bedstead I needed for my little bedroom that I've been promoted to. Also, I'm a dab hand at flat-pack!


The last bed we bought, we insisted on trying it out properly.......even making love on it.
The manager wasn't too happy but the other shoppers didn't seem to mind


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

No Howls last night, so I slept straight through to 07.30.
Off to Cheddar this morning to stock up on strawberries and cheese.
MrsD wants to go to Mountain Warehouse whilst we are there - it's in a garden centre just down the road.
Will be having a walk around Cheddar Gorge after the shopping is done.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2020)

Good morning. It's a deliciously cool autumn morning and should be a lovely day.

Went to bed at 10.00 and slept in spare room as in desperate need of a good night. Sparked out by 10.15 and apart from a gentleman's awakening at 4.00 slept till 7.50 - almost 10 hours. Feel very refreshed.

I'll do the housework, potter on the allotment and probably clean my bike as she's looking a bit disheveled.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sparked out by 10.15 and apart from a gentleman's awakening at 4.00 slept till 7.50.


Never heard that expression before.
A euphemism for wet dream I assume


----------



## gavroche (15 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> We've had a profitable evening down the club, three ot of the four of us won on the bingo, we came out over a hundred quid up. The trouble is it was mostly pound coins and fifty pence pieces, I'm now limping due to the weight of the coins in my wallet, and my Good Lady is having trouble shutting her purse.


How many coins can you put in your wallet? Not many I should think.


----------



## gavroche (15 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. We have  Might be dry by afternoon. Lay in bed as long as I could but just get bored as I'm not sleeping and Molly is pestering me for breakfast anyway.


No she is not.  She laying by my side at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Never heard that expression before.
> A euphemism for wet dream I assume


I thought it up this morning........thought it would amuse you lot........

.........just an early morning pee......sadly


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> How many coins can you put in your wallet? Not many I should think.



twenty four quid in pound coins in my wallet at the mo.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> twenty four quid in pound coins in my wallet at the mo.


24 weeks worth of forgetting to take the quid out of the supermarket trolley......


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2020)

Just had the postie with a pair of these that seem to get good reviews. I suffer with cold hands as soon as it gets near freezing so thought I would treat myself in case we get some nice dry, but cold days in the winter when I can still get out.

They are maybe a bit unwieldy but will be fine for the trigger shifters on the hybrid. 

https://road.cc/content/review/269665-galibier-barrier-deep-winter-gloves


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2020)

Oh well....... time to get up, venture out into the world and do my bit for the economy.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2020)

Rain back on quite heavy


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had the postie with a pair of these that seem to get good reviews. I suffer with cold hands as soon as it gets near freezing so thought I would treat myself in case we get some nice dry, but cold days in the winter when I can still get out.
> 
> They are maybe a bit unwieldy but will be fine for the trigger shifters on the hybrid.
> 
> https://road.cc/content/review/269665-galibier-barrier-deep-winter-gloves



They look nice, too heavy for me though, my hands would sweat in those unless it was well below zero.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had the postie with a pair of these that seem to get good reviews. I suffer with cold hands as soon as it gets near freezing so thought I would treat myself in case we get some nice dry, but cold days in the winter when I can still get out.
> 
> They are maybe a bit unwieldy but will be fine for the trigger shifters on the hybrid.
> 
> https://road.cc/content/review/269665-galibier-barrier-deep-winter-gloves




They look nice. I suffer from cold hands in the winter as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2020)

Be as well to wander round to the supermarket for some shopping I think. It'll stretch the legs.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had the postie with a pair of these that seem to get good reviews. I suffer with cold hands as soon as it gets near freezing so thought I would treat myself in case we get some nice dry, but cold days in the winter when I can still get out.
> 
> They are maybe a bit unwieldy but will be fine for the trigger shifters on the hybrid.
> 
> https://road.cc/content/review/269665-galibier-barrier-deep-winter-gloves


Look very nice. When you've tried them let me know as I've a friend with Raynaud's in her fingers. She's always on the look out for better gloves.

Myself I find magic gloves from the market at £1 worn under my standard cycling gloves works very well. I only need something more substantial when it gets very cold, I really don't like the sweaty hands thick gloves give me.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> twenty four quid in pound coins in my wallet at the mo.



I used to use an old 35mm film canister as a £1 coin container, can't remember the exact number of coins but it was a lot more than you'd think.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2020)

Maybe shopping when you're bored isn't such a good idea..........I have just munched my way through a family size bag of Walkers Sweet Chilli crisps!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2020)

IMPORTANT UPDATE......

Sword in the Stone news........well knife in the emulsion in the measuring jug news......

I broke. I asked. "Are we going to rescue this?"

"No"

"The knife?"

"We should save the knife"

"We??????"

Mrs P smiled. I have rescued the knife


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> G'day Cobbers.
> A nice day is promised .
> 1st job is to take the aunty into town as she has to visit the bank.
> After that I have some winter planting to do.
> Then......I have no idea


Easy, you've to drive back into town to pick aunty up, once she's been to the bank.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2020)

18 miles done on the ebike before it gets too warm. Thats 400 miles in just under a month.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2020)

I have bimbled. 13.5 miles for me. Very pleasant here, even a bit warm to say the least.

It rained for all of 20 seconds then stopped before I went out.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have bimbled. 13.5 miles for me. Very pleasant here, even a bit warm to say the least.
> 
> It rained for all of 20 seconds then stopped before I went out.
> 
> ...


I had a little bimble too.....about the same length. No blue skies here though. Just lots of puddles but I had mudguards. 

I can park my arse on the couch and watch the cycling after lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had the postie with a pair of these that seem to get good reviews. I suffer with cold hands as soon as it gets near freezing so thought I would treat myself in case we get some nice dry, but cold days in the winter when I can still get out.
> 
> They are maybe a bit unwieldy but will be fine for the trigger shifters on the hybrid.
> 
> https://road.cc/content/review/269665-galibier-barrier-deep-winter-gloves


I have Reynards which can catch me out in cool or cold weather but is not to bad when cycling so long as I wear half decent gloves.
Daughter has it worse but hers is in her feet.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a little bimble too.....about the same length. No blue skies here though. Just lots of puddles but I had mudguards.
> 
> I can park my arse on the couch and watch the cycling after lunch.




Well done Mo.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2020)

Went out for a ride and my legs didn't want to go round, this is the first ride since I had that virus thing and I only did 10 miles and they really ache now.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Easy, you've to drive back into town to pick aunty up, once she's been to the bank.


All done and back home now. Aunty is, sadly, getting more frail now. A lovely woman who, at 95, never complains.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a little bimble too.....about the same length. No blue skies here though. Just lots of puddles but I had mudguards.
> 
> I can park my arse on the couch and watch the cycling after lunch.


You have a large couch ????,
Edit 
Is it too late to remove this post


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Went out for a ride and my legs didn't want to go round, this is the first ride since I had that virus thing and I only did 10 miles and they really ache now.


I thought you were negative on the test.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2020)

Well big decision taken. I've renewed our season tickets to watch the mighty Rovers. 

Now we wait to see where our personal bubble will be located.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You have a large couch ????,
> Edit
> Is it too late to remove this post


T'is now!


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> I thought you were negative on the test.


I was.......but now it has left me feeling weak, maybe I just need a rest


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I was.......but now it has left me feeling weak, maybe I just need a rest


You did do the test in the correct order, mouth then nose. Not the other way round!

Do a "Mo", park yourself on the sofa/couch.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You have a large couch ????,
> Edit
> Is it too late to remove this post




Good job you don't live near Mo


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You did do the test in the correct order, mouth then nose. Not the other way round!
> 
> Do a "Mo", park yourself on the sofa/couch.


What if Mo doesn't want to share her couch with Numbnuts?....I rather think Mo is a lady with certain standards


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Sep 2020)

Back from a pleasant 35 miles of West Lothian hills, sun sadly absent, grey and damp, and the exit from every farmer’s field a trail of tractor mud. My nice clean bike of yesterday is no longer so. Swallows still about but getting fewer.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2020)

One of my grandsons is here with the dog. He can smell food being cooked and wants some.


----------



## GM (15 Sep 2020)

Gents. On the subject of Gentleman's awakening. When you visit the little room in the night do you stand or sit. Only there was a thread about it several years ago on here, apparently it's better for your water works if you sit, and also it avoids the splashes!


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2020)

Very pleasant morning spent buying strawberries and cheese in Cheddar.
Excellent doggie walk around Velvet Bottom and a splendid lunch at the Victoria Inn at Priddy.
Back to the van now and having a barbeque later.
It's hard work, this retirement lark.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You did do the test in the correct order, mouth then nose. Not the other way round!
> 
> Do a "Mo", park yourself on the sofa/couch.


Yes bottom, mouth and nose......that's right


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> Gents. On the subject of Gentleman's awakening. When you visit the little room in the night do you stand or sit. Only there was a thread about it several years ago on here, apparently it's better for your water works if you sit, and also it avoids the splashes!




Such in depth world changing discussions that we have on CC.


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Sep 2020)

Afternoon all . It’s a little warm here in Coventry today. Mowed the back lawn and then let my community sprit lose and trimmed the hedge that borders our communal parking . It was definitely on the warm side lol . Am now having lunch , watching the Tour de France and might even treat my self to to a glass of wine . 😀😀


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2020)

I stand if I need a wazz, sit if I'm having a Forrest.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> Gents. On the subject of Gentleman's awakening. When you visit the little room in the night do you stand or sit. Only there was a thread about it several years ago on here, apparently it's better for your water works if you sit, and also it avoids the splashes!



I always sit when I get up for a wee at night, it's a lot more practical as I don't turn on the light


----------



## gavroche (15 Sep 2020)

Just had a lovely time on the beach with Molly, her mum and brother. It is pure joy to see them running after a ball, either on the sand or in the water. Molly is resting on the settee now, knackered I should think whilst I watch the TdF. When we get home, she goes straight to the bathroom and waits for her bath to be run. Such a good dog.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> Gents. On the subject of Gentleman's awakening. When you visit the little room in the night do you stand or sit. Only there was a thread about it several years ago on here, apparently it's better for your water works if you sit, and also it avoids the splashes!


Stand.
Its more interesting to see where it ends up . Since the bladder cancer ops and numerous devices shoved up the old John Thomas sometimes it can go side ways🤔


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2020)

Occasionally, if im feeling really energetic, i'll even get put of bed to have a dump in the night.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> I stand if I need a wazz, sit if I'm having a Forrest.


You should try it the other way round. Far more interesting.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Stand.
> Its more interesting to see where it ends up . Since the bladder cancer ops and numerous devices shoved up the old John Thomas sometimes it can go side ways🤔




Good God. TMI


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I always sit when I get up for a wee at night, it's a lot more practical as I don't turn on the light


I never get up at night.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

Life is 'ard innit.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I used to use an old 35mm film canister as a £1 coin container, can't remember the exact number of coins but it was a lot more than you'd think.



I haven't seen one of those for years.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 547286
> 
> Life is 'ard innit.




Well done Mrs D. Glad to see you have your priorities right.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Yes bottom, mouth and nose......that's right


Not with the same swab!!


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> Gents. On the subject of Gentleman's awakening. When you visit the little room in the night do you stand or sit. Only there was a thread about it several years ago on here, apparently it's better for your water works if you sit, and also it avoids the splashes!


There is some research that indicates that "The Thinker" position (leaning slightly forward) is better still.

https://www.menshealth.com.au/peeing-sitting-down-is-good-for-the-prostate


----------



## 12boy (15 Sep 2020)

Time to enjoy my polygamous approach to cycling....today l will enjoy the favors of my Brompton as I get in a few miles and run some errands. Tomorrow it will probably be my Surly that will be complaining of neglect. And to think for many years l got by with only 1. I have ridden the available routes in this town tens of thousands of miles and try to get a little variety by riding a different bike.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I used to use an old 35mm film canister as a £1 coin container, can't remember the exact number of coins but it was a lot more than you'd think.


£15, £16 at squeeze.


dave r said:


> I haven't seen one of those for years.


Here's two, with £13 between them


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2020)

Second line of washing out, I'll have to do some ironing tonight. Tracking done on the car, it drives nicer now all four wheels point in the same direction.


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Second line of washing out, I'll have to do some ironing tonight. Tracking done on the car, it drives nicer now all four wheels point in the same direction.


Take it back for a proper job to be done!
If the tracking has been done correctly your front wheels should be out of line with your rear ones.


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I must be 1st today.
> I got up at 0300 feeling crap. Bad stomach and very cold Sat here at this ridiculous hour nursing a whisky which I must say has helped a lot.
> Another 30 mins and I may go back to bed.



I do feel for you . Ive had stomach troubles every morning for the last three weeks . Was hoping it was just flair up of a long standing problem , but I have been taking my tablets morning and evening again which normally calms it down and there has been no change . Think an appointment with the doctor is getting very close 😔😔


----------



## 12boy (15 Sep 2020)

There's the 3 most important things that make a good retirement....your health, enough income so that you don't need to sweat every penny and someone to love. Hopefully they love you too. The 4th thing.....at least one sweet bike to ride.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done Mrs D. Glad to see you have your priorities right.


MrsD sends you a wave.


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> There's the 3 most important things that make a good retirement....your health, enough income so that you don't need to sweat every penny and someone to love. Hopefully they love you too. The 4th thing.....at least one sweet bike to ride.


You forgot to mention beer......


----------



## screenman (15 Sep 2020)

Off up the wooden hill to bed, night.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2020)

Anyone else watching Des about Dennis Nilsen? Think David Tennent is carrying it off quite well.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Off up the wooden hill to bed, night.


Sithi


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Anyone else watching Des about Dennis Nilsen? Think David Tennent is carrying it off quite well.




He is brilliant


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> You forgot to mention beer......


Well, at least I've got that decent bike... 

Meatloaf sang that 2 out of 3 aint bad, but 1 out of 5 isn't exactly brilliant!


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Who'll be next?

There's nowt moving.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Anyone else watching Des about Dennis Nilsen? Think David Tennent is carrying it off quite well.


Yep. The likeness is quite scary. I've enjoyed it so far. Tennent is as good as ever. I think Jason Watkins is outstanding and gives a brilliant performance as the fascinated but also disgusted Brian Masters.

Dealing with this in real life must have been awful, something which comes across very well in the programme. I can't imagine there effect it must have had on individuals involved in the case.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who'll be next?
> 
> There's nowt moving.


I'm here.

Slept like a baby last night. Awake by 3.30 today.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2020)

Oh yes. Sitting. It's quieter so doesn't wake Mrs P. Saves on electricity as the light can stay off.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2020)

Morning. Another start for us. Could do with some fresh air and a leg stretch though so will brave it after my cuppa.


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2020)

Morning all Cleethorpes today for fish and chips.


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2020)

Morning all .
Today's epistle will start with yesterday's disappointment. 
MtsD has been wanting a decent/good scone with clotted cream & jam. So, yesterday we took the aunty into the new market....... and there was a stall selling whopper sized scones, made that day. So.....I got one and called at the Co-op for the cream......all good.
Enjoyed a glass of wine and proceeded to cut the scone.
I knew, as soon as I cut it ....like cutting cardboard. Dry and horrible. 
Its in the bird feeder now so I hope they are not fussy.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2020)

And its very overcast here.
We are off to the garden centre hoping to get some tall winter plants, then I will finish the border.
And......
Latest news.....
Warrington had a massive increase in Covid cases 120+ in 5 days. They are talking potential lock down


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2020)

Coooooeeeee.

Dull and misty here, but should clear up soon.

Des is fabulous. Can't wait for the last episode tonight.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2020)

With the cases of Covid19 going to and up, I'd better get the the advisories on my car done before things shut down again


----------



## GM (16 Sep 2020)

Morning all... We had a bit of unexpected rain overnight, still it's cleared the air a bit.
I missed last nights episode of Des, so I watch it on catch up in a minute while I'm having breakfast. 
Have a good day folks!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Sep 2020)

Morning all, cool and drizzly here. Will go for another “trying to get back into it” sort of run later.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2020)

Walk done. Drizzly and cooler but good to get some air.

Green bin day......how exciting!


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Misty start but burning off now. Should be another nice day here.
Off to Wells this morning to mooch around and go to their excellent market, which is held in the square where the Hot Fuzz shoot out was filmed.
Off for a walk and late lunch afterwards.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Sep 2020)




----------



## oldwheels (16 Sep 2020)

Overcast so far today but little wind. Got to unpack from yesterday’s expedition to mainland. Saved the ferry fare anyway due to reasonable prices on shopping. A difference of £1 on a packet of biscuits is one example.
Anyway they could not see anything wrong with my liver which is a positive.
Unusual picture from MV Isle of Mull. Lady Rock in foreground and Lismore Light behind with MV Coruisk heading for Craignure. Normally they thunder through between the two regardless but this skipper has obviously gone outside to give Coruisk more room.


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2020)

Observation from yesterday, people wearing mask as they step past security at shopping centre only to take them off again as soon as they are past them, or just ignoring security when asked to wear a mask and storming straight past.

Good deed by me on Monday, poping into lIncoln i noticed a guy pushing his bike, so I pulled over in the car and enquired if he was ok and how far from home, 6 miles was his answer so a few minutes later space was created, not easy when the car was full of tools. then he and the bike was delivered to his house, a job well done if I say so my self. My reward, feeling good that I could help someone out, well worth it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
It's quite blowy this morning. Our final day in Edinburgh before heading home on the overnight sleeper. 
Just need to pack all the stuff that's not needed for the journey, parcel company is due to collect sometime today for delivery to Poole on Friday. 
We'll be visiting family in London tomorrow so the overnight sleeper works well as it gives us the whole morning to catch up. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏊‍♂️🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Observation from yesterday, people wearing mask as they step past security at shopping centre only to take them off again as soon as they are past them, or just ignoring security when asked to wear a mask and storming straight past.
> 
> Good deed by me on Monday, poping into lIncoln i noticed a guy pushing his bike, so I pulled over in the car and enquired if he was ok and how far from home, 6 miles was his answer so a few minutes later space was created, not easy when the car was full of tools. then he and the bike was delivered to his house, a job well done if I say so my self. My reward, feeling good that I could help someone out, well worth it.


In the Co-op yesterday and didn't see a single person without a face covering so seems people are complying around here. 

I also slowed down on my bimble yesterday as there was a lady standing at the side of the road with her bike. I thought she maybe had a mechanical but turned out she was just waiting on a friend. Always nice to check though.


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2020)

Mask wearing around here is mixed, maybe 60% are in the small shops, more in larger. In the village up until yesterday where a case has been confirmed in the village school the wearing was limited.


----------



## Paulus (16 Sep 2020)

Good morning from the Kent coast. 
Another sunny morning with a bit of a breeze. Yesterday was very hot. Walked into Hearn Bay which is a five mile each way walk. Nothing by Mo's standards I know. 
Walking back into Whitstable later to visit the castle and grounds, and the some lunch before departing for home mid afternoon. 
Another day in paradise. 😀


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Walk done. Drizzly and cooler but good to get some air.
> 
> Green bin day......how exciting!


That IS exciting.......its only black for us


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> In the Co-op yesterday and didn't see a single person without a face covering so seems people are complying around here.


We were out walking in the middle of nowhere yesterday when a woman walked past us, about 100 yds away, wearing a mask.
Why?!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Walk done. Drizzly and cooler but good to get some air.
> 
> Green bin day......how exciting!


----------



## oldwheels (16 Sep 2020)

Here mask wearing in shops is 100% anytime I have been there. In Oban yesterday did not see anyone without a mask in Lidl or Tesco. Got snapped at by an obnoxious little man for not noticing the one way entry and exit. He complained to security and pointed me out to him. Security guy just laughed at him.


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2020)

Anyone fancy a swim


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Anyone fancy a swim
> View attachment 547450


Is the tide coming or going?


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Anyone fancy a swim
> View attachment 547450



It doesn't look very inviting, where are you.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Here mask wearing in shops is 100% anytime I have been there. In Oban yesterday did not see anyone without a mask in Lidl or Tesco. Got snapped at by an obnoxious little man for not noticing the one way entry and exit. He complained to security and pointed me out to him. Security guy just laughed at him.


Pretty much 100% in our local supermarket too. I can’t comment on any other shops as I’ve not been in any. Most people I see standing at bus stops seem to be wearing them. In the last week I’ve noticed a lot more people crossing to the other side of the road or stepping into the undergrowth off the path to maintain 2 m distance. I do so too but only up to a point. If the path is wide enough I will step aside but I’m not going to dive off into gorse like I’ve seen some people doing. When I say some people they are typically 60’s to 70’s. Younger people are mostly acting like they don’t care.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2020)

Roads are drying up now. I could have a little spin and catch the second half of the cycling but not feeling very enthusiastic.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2020)

When I went to Morrisons the other day all but 2 people were wearing masks.

I have bimbled. 14 miles today. It's scorchio although there was a fierce headwind on the way back.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2020)

Littlehurst Garden Centre Kerseley, Fork Andles cafe, sitting on the terrace having a spot of lunch, very civilised.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Just in case you may be thinking of travelling by bus in Manchester.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-54163293


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2020)

Ebike cleaned. The leg powered drive train is 1 x 9, so very easy to get spangly. I wonder if @gavroche has got an ebike yet?


----------



## gavroche (16 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Ebike cleaned. The leg powered drive train is 1 x 9, so very easy to get spangly. I wonder if @gavroche has got an ebike yet?


My 70th birthday is coming up next month and you are very welcome to buy me one as a nice present.  🎂


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2020)

Hot Fuzz!





Now.... that's what I call a Cheese and Onion roll.


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is the tide coming or going?



Going.


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> It doesn't look very inviting, where are you.



Cleethorpes, every year we go to couple of Lincolnshire coastal towns and every year they get worse, we stayed in Cleethorpes for about an hour, the place is dirty and scruffy, there also seems a different rules there for mask wearing and social distancing. amusement arcades we walked past full of people without masks, not a single sign of any type of enforcement. Our records for a shortest stay was Skegness that was less than 15 minutes. I have got to move away from here soon.


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2020)

When I see the picture others put up I see even more that most of the towns in Lincolnshire are a total mess.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2020)

Forced myself out. Just 16 miles but better than nothing. Watching the cycling now.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2020)

In Waterfields bakery just now. 
Me..... do you sell scones? 
Her....yes 
Me.....oh, I can't see them. 
Her.....we haven't got any. 
Me.....oh, so if I come back in the morning you will have some? 
Her......no, we haven't had any for ages Please say its not me 🤔


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Going.


I'll wait whilst it comes back then.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Hot Fuzz!
> View attachment 547463
> 
> 
> ...


Now I like cheese......but not that much


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> In Waterfields bakery just now.
> Me..... do you sell scones?
> Her....yes
> Me.....oh, I can't see them.
> ...


It’s like that old song.....”Yes, we have no bananas”.


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> In Waterfields bakery just now.
> Me..... do you sell scones?
> Her....yes
> Me.....oh, I can't see them.
> ...


Me at bakery - 'Have you got any scones left?'
Baker - 'Yes'.
Me - 'Well, you shouldn't have made so many then!'


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> My 70th birthday is coming up next month and you are very welcome to buy me one as a nice present.  🎂


Here you go...


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> When I see the picture others put up I see even more that most of the towns in Lincolnshire are a total mess.


Sadly this is the case with many of our seaside towns.
Some years ago we stayed in Margate a couple of times while I did some safety work on civic centre......that was so depressing.
New Brighton, where I was dragged up is small and had some serious money thrown at it......you could do a lot worse.


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2020)

When I was back in Voe earlier in the year, but a few hundred yards from the sea, I was astonished to see that someone had dropped a fag end on the road!


----------



## 12boy (16 Sep 2020)

Eldest son whose wife will have our first grandchild soon is coming upon Saturday and going home the next day. 450 mile round trip for a 24 hour visit. It's his last chance before the baby and the new job he starts next week. We've had a couple of socially distant picnics with them where the four of us traveled 500 + miles for a 3 hour visit. My brother in law died of throat cancer after a hellish 16 months a few weeks ago and my niece and her husband drove nonstop from Virginia to Albuquerque NM, about 1800 miles to be there while he passed away and then drove nonstop back. Hopefully between the baby, my wife's cancer situation and the weather I can make the 1500 mile round trip to see her soon. Mrs 12 would love to go since they are very close but it would be too tough for her. We all live too damn far apart in these Covid times. Well it's breakfast and a ride for me then the last of the fallen branch trash to the balefill. On a more cheerful note a lot of stuff survived the blizzard we had recently, and the potted plants in the coldframes did really well.. The giant horned rats (mule deer) have been muching on a sweet potato vine in one of the posts so I put a couple of loaded mousetraps in the pot to give them a little surprise. We will see...
Be well and suck the juice out of every day.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm here.
> 
> Slept like a baby last night. Awake by 3.30 today.


That's the reason why I started doing what I do... I'd rather go to bed at 03:00, go to sleep at 04:00 and get up at 10:00 (now that I can) than go to bed before midnight and be awake again by 03:00 - 04:00!

I hope that you manage to sleep through tonight.

I went to bed 30 minutes earlier than usual last night but left my alarm set for the same time to give myself 6.5 hours of potential sleeping time. I still didn't get it though - someone texted me before the alarm went off and that woke me up after 5.5 hours. I'll have a 15-20 minute nap in the next couple of hours and that will see me through to this evening. I'll see if I can get to sleep before 03:00 tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2020)

One of my twin grandsons is off to Uni for his first year this afternoon.

His dad and brother will be helping him to move in. I think my son is feeling a bit down at the moment. And his brother is going to miss him as well


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sadly this is the case with many of our seaside towns.
> Some years ago we stayed in Margate a couple of times while I did some safety work on civic centre......that was so depressing.
> New Brighton, where I was dragged up is small and had some serious money thrown at it......you could do a lot worse.




We love New Brighton, lovely place.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I also slowed down on my bimble yesterday as there was a lady standing at the side of the road with her bike. I thought she maybe had a mechanical but turned out she was just waiting on a friend. *Always nice to check though.*


It doesn't happen often, but a few years ago a cyclist slowed down to ask if I needed help when I was trying to sort out a punctured tyre on a grass verge. I thanked him and said that I would be fine, but then immediately changed my mind... 

I had forgotten to take a pair of reading glasses out with me so I had been struggling to see what I was doing trying to remove the sliver of glass that had caused the flat. He hopped off his bike and got it out for me in seconds. He offered to do the rest of the repair, but that was not a problem for me so I thanked him and sent him on his way.



classic33 said:


> Just in case you may be thinking of travelling by bus in Manchester.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-54163293


I don't trust wild animals... What if that snake suddenly decided that he was a threat and started constricting his neck! 

Speaking of wild animals and attacks... I don't think I mentioned it at the time (but with my dodgy memory, I _MAY_ have done! ) - the other evening I was coming down a steep descent into Todmorden and saw something lying in the road ahead. I couldn't really concentrate on it because my attention was focussed on avoiding high speed collisions with dry stone walls at the time...  I swerved around the object only for it to suddenly come to life! A hawk of some sort flew off in one direction, and a rather mangled pigeon took off in the opposite direction, shedding feathers as it went. I don't know if the hawk went back for a second attack or whether the pigeon got away with it.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2020)

Lots of chat to catch up I see. I will be back later. Five miles from collected a savage piece of glass in the sidewall. Even a tyre boot and tube wasn't fixing that especially on very expensive carbon wheels.

Texted Mrs P to say I was walking back and would be late. She rescued me. 👍😀

First time ever I've failed to complete a ride. 😭


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> When I see the picture others put up I see even more that most of the towns in Lincolnshire are a total mess.



Although the area we live in is good, in general, the North East gets a bad press. A few years ago, we visited Mablethorpe, made me realise that Seaham, South Shields, Whitley Bay etc are actually quite smart, in comparison.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Even a tyre boot and tube wasn't fixing that...


Do you mean using the old tube as an extra boot? I have never had to try it, but thought that if I got really stuck, I would try ripping the valve off the punctured tube and using that as a thick liner between the new tube and the damaged tyre. It _might _work?

Obviously some tyre damage is so extensive that a tube would always burst through the hole(s).


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Although the area we live in is good, in general, the North East gets a bad press. A few years ago, we visited Mablethorpe, made me realise that Seaham, South Shields, Whitley Bay etc are actually quite smart, in comparison.



Mablethorpe is one of the nicer places, we may even stay there for 90 minutes when we visit.


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2020)

Why? when you have been hanging on the phone for 15+ minutes do they answer just after you have taken a huge bite out of a sandwich? Are they looking in.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Sep 2020)

A circular walk from Porty to Leith for brunch at MiMi's, into Edinburgh to return the trousers that Mrs Tenkay purchased yesterday then back to Porty via Duddingston and a swift pint in the Sheep Heid 🍻
About 16k in total so should sleep well on the train tonight 🚂


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2020)

A dramatic change in the weather here this evening, sat on the terrace having a spot of lunch dinner time in warm sunshine, drove down my Brother In Law's mid afternoon and it was still sunny and warm, came out to drive home teatime and it was like winter, temperature has dropped and its blowing a hoolie.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Why? when you have been hanging on the phone for 15+ minutes do they answer just after you have taken a huge bite out of a sandwich? Are they looking in.


That's what you do to get them to answer though.


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's what you do to get them to answer though.




You could well be right, it has happened twice this week.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> You could well be right, it has happened twice this week.


Next time you're placed on hold, move the microphone away from anywhere near your mouth. Then take a bite, they'll not answer.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A circular walk from Porty to Leith for brunch at MiMi's, into Edinburgh to return the trousers that Mrs Tenkay purchased yesterday then back to Porty via Duddingston and a swift pint in the Sheep Heid 🍻


Good choice ! Her Maj dropped in there for lunch one day a few years ago....
https://www.edinburghnews.scotsman.com/news/queen-stuns-diners-visit-famous-sheep-heid-inn-617267

Have a safe journey back down south.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Do you mean using the old tube as an extra boot? I have never had to try it, but thought that if I got really stuck, I would try ripping the valve off the punctured tube and using that as a thick liner between the new tube and the damaged tyre. It _might _work?
> 
> Obviously some tyre damage is so extensive that a tube would always burst through the hole(s).


I run with tubeless tyres so I carry a tyre boot and two spare tubes. The gash in the tyre was about 0.5cm long though the actual hole with sealant leaking through was quite small. The gash ran down the sidewall to the edge of the rim.

I contemplated using the boot and tube but was convinced it would work because of the position of the gash. This is a £350 carbon wheel!  So close to home I was happy to walk rather than risk a sudden deflation that might wreck the wheel.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Sep 2020)

Just finished watching today’s stage of the Tour


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just finished watching today’s stage of the Tour


That "good"!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just finished watching today’s stage of the Tour


Good, wasn’t it.......brutal climbs!

Just watched the final part of Des. Excellent.


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2020)

For those conneseurs of pub grub..........I give you my Faggots & Peas from the Hunter's Lodge at Priddy - £5.00 







I have this every time I go there. Tis excellent.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> For those conneseurs of pub grub..........I give you my Faggots & Peas from the Hunter's Lodge at Priddy - £5.00
> 
> View attachment 547591
> 
> ...


Is that a reflection on your glass, and if it is, what of?

Does look "odd", to say the least.


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2020)

I swam a mile tonight it was hard work for something that was an absolute fiddle in march, still onwards and upwards from here, that is if I can find a local pool open when Woodhall Spa shuts next week.


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that a reflection on your glass, and if it is, what of?
> 
> Does look "odd", to say the least.


I'd forgot to do my flies up.........


----------



## screenman (16 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that a reflection on your glass, and if it is, what of?
> 
> Does look "odd", to say the least.



The pub is haunted by Dick Turpin


----------



## 12boy (17 Sep 2020)

Just out of idle curiosity....do y'all eat bagels? They are popular here with a schmear....A bit of rhyme there. By schmear is meant a large dollop of cream cheese and if it isnt a sweet bagel, sometimes the schmear could have chopped chives. Looking at Dirk's faggot and peas I realize once again we don't eat the same things always. I eat snowpeas but very rarely peas themselves, although I use frozen bags of them to reduce swelling on injuries.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2020)

I eat cottage cheese rather than cream cheese, and Scottish seeded oatcakes rather than bagels.







Sometimes I use hummus/houmous instead of cottage cheese. In both cases, often with olives.

Occasionally butter and honey on the oatcakes instead, in which case - definitely NO olives!


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Just out of idle curiosity....do y'all eat bagels? They are popular here with a schmear....A bit of rhyme there. By schmear is meant a large dollop of cream cheese and if it isnt a sweet bagel, sometimes the schmear could have chopped chives. Looking at Dirk's faggot and peas I realize once again we don't eat the same things always. I eat snowpeas but very rarely peas themselves, although I use frozen bags of them to reduce swelling on injuries.


You should try Yorkshire Pudding, served and eaten the correct way, before the main meal.


----------



## 12boy (17 Sep 2020)

Don't know where I could find one but I would try one, although it would be hard to know if it was the genuine deal


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2020)




----------



## screenman (17 Sep 2020)

Morning all, playing with dents today which I am looking forward to.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2020)

Morning. Quite a bit cooler I think. I will find it shortly when I venture out for an early walk.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just finished watching today’s stage of the Tour


They are super human aren't they. I would struggle to walk up some those hills yet, after 100 miles in that heat, they manage to accelerate up them.
I was sat watching with my mouth hanging open.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> I swam a mile tonight it was hard work for something that was an absolute fiddle in march, still onwards and upwards from here, that is if I can find a local pool open when Woodhall Spa shuts next week.


Chapeau! 👏 Well done.

I have several friends who have recently take up distance open water swimming. I'm truly in awe of what they achieve. 2, 3, 4000 metres seems common. I don't know how you all manage it. 10 lengths of the pool and I'm nackered.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You should try Yorkshire Pudding, served and eaten the correct way, before the main meal.


When I were noubt burra lad that's how we always ate it......a BIG square Yorshire pudding cut into smaller slices and with rich gravy poured on


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Chapeau! 👏 Well done.
> 
> I have several friends who have recently take up distance open water swimming. I'm truly in awe of what they achieve. 2, 3, 4000 metres seems common. I don't know how you all manage it. 10 lengths of the pool and I'm nackered.


Years ago I used to go to the muni' pool every Wednesday (it was free then) and after some weeks found I could do 35 lengths.
I would struggle to do one now


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2020)

Good morning. Still dark in the wild 'n' wooly north but looks calm outside. Think we are set for a nice day. Slept well last night but only till 5.00 but at least it was undisturbed.

Today? Well I have to visit the LBS for a new tyre and discuss new bike options for the winter.

On Sunday evening 3, possibly 4, of us drive up to the Lakes for three days of riding. One of our group has two statics so we will have two people in each.

Hopefully our route planner is including some noteable climbs. Today I have to prepare and freeze my contribution to an evening meal. This is Chilli Black Bean stew served with an avocado and lime salsa .......hey we're classy in Chorley you know!!!!  

It's a good vegan option as one of our number, the possible 4th, is vegan.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2020)

Good .morning all.
We went to the garden centre yesterday and got a bag of bark and a load of winter Violas........so guess what I am doing today. Should have started yesterday but had zero energy**.
**watched a news item yesterday on "long haul Covid" after affects. Young(ish) people that used to run for miles and now, some days, can hardly crawl.
Regardless of those blood tests we are convinced that is what we are suffering from.......the symptoms are a perfect fit for us.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2020)

@Dave7 yesterday we rode to Cheshire, well sort of!! Ashton >Burtonwood >Widnes >Runcorn >Aston >Daresbury >Warrington >home.

We all agree we would like to get to Cheshire more often but getting through or round the built up areas is a nightmare. Can you suggest any routes? I don't mean to be rude but tackling Widnes, Runcorn and Warrington often puts us off.

Though we prefer road we would use cycle paths and tow paths if needed to get through these areas. All road bikes on 28mm tyres.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 yesterday we rode to Cheshire, well sort of!! Ashton >Burtonwood >Widnes >Runcorn >Aston >Daresbury >Warrington >home.
> 
> We all agree we would like to get to Cheshire more often but getting through or round the built up areas is a nightmare. Can you suggest any routes? I don't mean to be rude but tackling Widnes, Runcorn and Warrington often puts us off.
> 
> Though we prefer road we would use cycle paths and tow paths if needed to get through these areas. All road bikes on 28mm tyres.


A lot depends on which way/where you are approaching from.
How did you get to Burtonwood ?


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2020)

I.

Have.

Risen!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A lot depends on which way/where you are approaching from.
> How did you get to Burtonwood ?


Thanks. I'm using the phone at the moment. I'll post the route details a bit later when I've got the laptop fired up.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks. I'm using the phone at the moment. I'll post the route details a bit later when I've got the laptop fired up.


Right.
Can you also tell me approximately how far you will have cycled by then and the total you want to reach.........I will then try and give you some options.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2020)

Pleasant walk done on what felt and is starting to look a bit autumnal.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Sep 2020)

Morning all, bright and sunny here, quite chilly though. I will venture out after the household chores.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks. Dull and overcast here. No idea what i am doing today.

Stay safe


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Don't know where I could find one but I would try one, although it would be hard to know if it was the genuine deal


They’re very easy to make, just flour, eggs and milk...
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/best-yorkshire-puddings


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> They’re very easy to make, just flour, eggs and milk...
> https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/best-yorkshire-puddings


Yes.......as the recipe says.....
"The secret to getting gloriously puffed-up Yorkshire puddings is to have the fat sizzling hot and don't open the oven door"!

Of course, it helps if you open the oven door to take them out  but not until then.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Looks like being a nice day today, but a bit breezier than yesterday.
Off fo a walk in a nature reserve this morning.



12boy said:


> Just out of idle curiosity....do y'all eat bagels?


Never had a bagel in my whole life.....or a pretzel, come to think of it.
Must get out more!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> They’re very easy to make, just flour, eggs and milk...
> https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/best-yorkshire-puddings


That reminds me of a funny story.
When I worked in Yorkshire I was visited by to customers from the French Basque** region.
For lunch I took them to a local pub and bought them the speciality which was a plate sized Yorkshire pud with sliced beef and onion gravy.
They couldn't get their head around having a 'pudding' as the main course, especially with meat and gravy.
Not sure they enjoyed it but they put on brave faces.
**one of them was a member of ETA and was a really pleasant guy.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Looks like being a nice day today, but a bit breezier than yesterday.
> Off fo a walk in a nature reserve this morning.
> ...


Too busy stuffing faggots or fish down yer gob


----------



## GM (17 Sep 2020)

Morning all... Ditto as yesterday morning going to watch Des on catch up. It certainly was a horrendous crime. 
Have a good day folks!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Ditto as yesterday morning going to watch Des on catch up. It certainly was a horrendous crime.
> Have a good day folks!


There's a follow up documentary on tonight narrated by David Tennent. Think I'll watch it.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right.
> Can you also tell me approximately how far you will have cycled by then and the total you want to reach.........I will then try and give you some options.


Great, thanks Dave. A quick explanation. While we all belong to Chorley CC our homes are spread over a wide area. For the purposes of our pensioners' rides the start point is considered as the home of the person nearest to the route. To get to Cheshire this means we start in Standish - an extra 22 miles for me! 

We are not wedded to any particular route through these areas, we just want a good one as we would like to ride more in Cheshire. Ride length would be 60-80 miles with Standish as the starting point. Yesterday we did:

Standish >Wigan >Bridgewater canal towpath through Wigan Flashes to Abram >Stubb Cross >Ashton in Makerfield >Newton Le Willows >Collins Green >Burtonwood >Bold Heath >Widnes >Old Runcorn Bridge. Using this route Burtonwood was at mile 15 so we are happy with anything up to another 65+


The rout e is below, let me know if you can't access it. This is a route someone gave us three years ago. It turned out not to be what we expected but we also appreciate it's typical of the riding style of the guy who gave it to us!! Happy to try anything once so don't hold back.....................😄

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34151523


----------



## gavroche (17 Sep 2020)

Good morning. Well, another trip to the tip at 9.40 am , this time to get rid of loads of box files and french teaching books and papers, not needed anymore and also a fax machine. It is amazing how much one can accumulate over the years until you decide to have a massive sort out . Actually, Mrs G decided that so I had no choice. So now we have quite a bit of empty cupboard spaces, ready to be filled again.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.......as the recipe says.....
> "The secret to getting gloriously puffed-up Yorkshire puddings is to have the fat sizzling hot and don't open the oven door"!
> 
> Of course, it helps if you open the oven door to take them out  but not until then.


Seconded for the sizzling hot fat. You don't have to use specific Yorkshire pudding tins. I use what I guess you guys would call a "Cup Cake" tin - we call them bun or muffin tins. Put enough fat (oil is OK but fat better) in to cover the bottom of the well. Heat this in the oven by sitting the Cup Cake tin on a baking tray. I put my oven on it's highest setting. When the fat is hot remove tin and tray from oven and place on a gas ring to make sure the temperature is kept high. Ladle in the batter which should sink below the surface of the fat, if fat has cooled down leave on the gas ring for a few minutes then pop the whole lot in to the oven.

For me the secret to a good Yorkshire is to make them small and cook as fast as possible.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. Well, another trip to the tip at 9.40 am , this time to get rid of loads of box files and french teaching books and papers, not needed anymore and also a fax machine. It is amazing how much one can accumulate over the years until you decide to have a massive sort out . Actually, Mrs G decided that so I had no choice. So now we have quite a bit of empty cupboard spaces, ready to be filled again.


I still remember the first time I saw a fax machine, I was blown away by the technology! How things have changed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Sep 2020)

A belated good morning fellow retirees,
Following an interesting trip on the Caledonian sleeper followed by a ride across London, Mrs Tenkay and I are relaxing with a coffee with son and daughter in law. 
We'll be getting the train to Poole later🚂🚂🚂
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏊‍♂️


----------



## pawl (17 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Looks like being a nice day today, but a bit breezier than yesterday.
> Off fo a walk in a nature reserve this morning.
> ...




I wouldn’t bother.


----------



## pawl (17 Sep 2020)

Diary for the day

11.15 Take the hedge clippings to the tip
1.30 Flu vaccination

Exciting day j


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I still remember the first time I saw a fax machine, I was blown away by the technology! How things have changed.


I remember using a Gestetner copying machine too.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I remember using a Gestetner copying machine too.




One of those with the big handle that you turned?


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Diary for the day
> 
> 11.15 Take the hedge clippings to the tip
> 1.30 Flu vaccination
> ...



Well at least you've got something to do. I need a new tyre and that's it.  

True I'm going to chat about new bikes but really.....................


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> One of those with the big handle that you turned?


Yep, that's the one. I'm sure you had to fill it with squidgy black ink too if I remember correctly?


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2020)

My multimeter just turned into a genie ................ it went puff in a cloud of smoke........ I think it's broke


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, that's the one. I'm sure you had to fill it with squidgy black ink too if I remember correctly?




Yep. Gooey thick ink. And you had to be really careful not to get it on your hands.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2020)

@classic33 Re yorkshire pud.
I forgot to mention that my Mum was a Yorkshire lass.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @classic33 Re yorkshire pud.
> I forgot to mention that my Mum was a Yorkshire lass.


No good for the passport, come the revolution. You'd have to be have been born here, to qualify.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2020)

I'm back home and a little annoyed, out on my bike just after half eight, three mile from home, Four Pounds Avenue I got a snake bite in the back, thats my sixth flat this year, I normally only get one or two a year so I've now had more flats in a year than i usually get in three years.  I'm now sat here trying to figure out whats changed, what am I doing different, there must be something. I've got a Rubino on the front and a Durano on the back, now whilst the Rubino is new to me, only went on this year, I've been using Durano's for years with out problems, its a puzzle.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My multimeter just turned into a genie ................ it went puff in a cloud of smoke........ I think it's broke



Not trying to measure voltage when it's on the resistance setting? 
I've banjaxed a few in my time Top Tip : don't put an expensive AVO Meter on top of a belt sander and then check for continuity across the starting contacts. It may well cause the machine to start up and launch the AVO meter across the workshop 😉


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2020)

@PaulSB .
Around Standish/Wigan I only know A roads so will start lower down.
Standish A49 ......Hindley>A578>Leigh >A574 to Culchetch.
At Culcheth >A5212 to Glazebrook (NOT Glazebury).
Follow this country road to Hollins Green. At HG you can have a meander down the lanes or...... 
A57....do a right. A busy road but its only for a mile.
At lights > left over a nice steep Warburton Bridge.
Left to Dunham Massey (NT).

If you fancy this I can break it down a bit.
I will send another one shortly.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2020)

@PaulSB 
This one has some off roads. One of my favourites. 
At Culcheth...... head to Locking Stumps, then Woolston.....minor roads and cycle paths.
Short quiet road then a footbridge over the weir of the river Mersey (in October you can watch the salmon leaping here).
Up a steep path (I dismount here) to the Ship Canal.
Take this off road wide path all the way passed Moore nature reserve to Runcorn. You can then cycle over the old Runcorn/Widnes Mersey bridge. Drop down to Spike Island and follow the Bridgewater canal back towards Woolston.

From Woolston its approx a 25-30 mile loop.
If it interests you I will break it down more.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Not trying to measure voltage when it's on the resistance setting?
> I've banjaxed a few in my time Top Tip : don't put an expensive AVO Meter on top of a belt sander and then check for continuity across the starting contacts. It may well cause the machine to start up and launch the AVO meter across the workshop 😉


No I had charged up a Gel 12 volt battery and checked in the morning with the meter and smoke came out and it was on the right setting if not a fuse inside would have blown, it was getting old anyway, so got a new one coming


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Looks like being a nice day today, but a bit breezier than yesterday.
> Off fo a walk in a nature reserve this morning.
> ...


I do like a lightly toasted bagel with either, Philadelphia garlic and herb cheese and smoked bacon. Or, smoked salmon and the Philly cheese. Or, saltbeef with mayonnaise and Dijon mustard.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Sep 2020)

Dry but overcast with light wind and not cold. Front grass had to be cut which is a job I hate as part is on a steep bank which is not easy with my sometimes dodgy balance. I did consider cutting the bank back and putting in a wall to make the whole thing level and then consider gravel instead of grass. A few pokes with a steel rod soon killed that idea. The whole thing is solid rock and not nice friable stuff either. 
A builder further up the road was preparing foundations and used explosives. Unfortunately he was a bit heavy handed and bits of rock landed over quite a wide area. We were lucky they missed us.
It is easy to pick up which are the holiday lets now as they all leave their bins out in the street and nobody ever takes them in. A simple observation should make them realise that none of the residents leave bins out but despite their protestations about how they all care about our local environment they cannot be bothered even doing that. Typical behaviour we have come to expect with no care for residents.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2020)

30 mile sunny bimble done. Spot of lunch then watch the cycling now.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> There's a follow up documentary on tonight narrated by David Tennent. Think I'll watch it.


Will you need counseling afterwards?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have several friends who have recently take up distance open water swimming. I'm truly in awe of what they achieve. 2, 3, 4000 metres seems common. *I don't know how you all manage it. 10 lengths of the pool and I'm nackered.*


The secret is _buoyancy_, Paul! 



One of my old posts said:


> I know people who can _only just_ swim! A friend of mine told me that he found it really hard because his body is not buoyant. I have huge lungs, so if I take a deep breath I bob around happily on the surface. He demonstrated to me that when he stops treading water or swimming, he immediately sinks! As a result, swimming is very tiring for him. I had a 10 year break from swimming, but was then able to just dive in and swim continuously for 90 minutes, no problem.



So, my suggestion is to get yourself some buoyancy aids to level the playing field pool!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Will you need counseling afterwards?


I always laugh at the announcements after these programmes.......if they are going to affect you, don’t feckin watch them! I had plenty of unpleasant experiences in the prison service so can’t say it bothers me too much.


----------



## pawl (17 Sep 2020)

I don’t watch programs unless it warns about bad language sex etc etc


----------



## gavroche (17 Sep 2020)

No cycling today because I did a hard , fast 10 miles yesterday and had a few PR in the process with a 14.5 mph average speed. My usual is 12 to 13 mph. 
I think it makes a change sometimes just to cover a short distance but play it hard. 
I will probably go again tomorrow and resume a longer leisurely ride, if the weather allows of course. 
Nothing special planned for today otherwise.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> I do like a lightly toasted bagel with either, Philadelphia garlic and herb cheese and smoked bacon. Or, smoked salmon and the Philly cheese. Or, saltbeef with mayonnaise and Dijon mustard.


Those fillings sound good. But, like Dirk, I too have never tried a bagel, I’ve only a vague idea of what one is. I don’t know what a pretzel is either. Or a multimeter ! I’ve lead a sheltered life.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I don’t know what a pretzel is either. Or a multimeter ! I’ve lead a sheltered life.


I know very well what a multimeter is because I spent most of my sheltered teenage years sequestered with one, rather going out and picking up girls (or boys)...! As an adult I did an electronic engineering degree so I got even more familiar with electrical/electronic test gear (and even less familiar with my fellow students).


----------



## 12boy (17 Sep 2020)

Perhaps the multimeters are made with a mix of flours and seeds and are a little over a yard long. Or not.
Unfortunately for me, my quest to avoid diabetes has lead to a severe curtailing of carbs. Sugars are avoided except for those in fruits and other carbs are very limited although unprocessed ones are better. Fats are ok, as are proteins and non carby vegetables. Of course, now carbs are limited I want them. The end result of all this is my weight ranges from 66.5 kg to 67.3 and I've had to buy new pants with a 30 inch waist or use suspenders to keep my britches from falling off my bony butt. I used to weigh 80 kg before I began eating this way. It's hard to maintain muscle mass as well. On the good side, relying on fat for fuel means I'm less hungry and energy levels don't go up and down with eating sugar.
It's kind of funny....when I was younger we didn't eat well because we didn't have much money and now I am limited by health issues. Having seen a lot of disability claims stemming from diabetes I have a real horror of the crippling results that it can cause.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2020)

Having had this mornings bimble cut short due to a puncture and a cut thumb I decided on a short one this afternoon. I hadn't taken this mornings 6 mile off the computer so I got home with 42 miles on. I rode over to Ullesthorpe and used the cafe at Palmers Garden Centre, the first time I've been in there since lockdown, the cafe has only just reopened. A lovely sunny afternoon, it would have been a lovely ride but it was very windy and was seriously slowing me down and making me work.


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Those fillings sound good. But, like Dirk, I too have never tried a bagel, I’ve only a vague idea of what one is. I don’t know what a pretzel is either. Or a multimeter ! I’ve lead a sheltered life.


A bagel is a type of bread roll traditionally made in Jewish Bakeries. They are then sliced and filled with whatever filling takes your fancy.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> A bagel is a type of bread roll traditionally made in Jewish Bakeries. They are then sliced and filled with whatever filling takes your fancy.
> View attachment 547672


And have a non fattening centre


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2020)

@dave r - I see that *the local weed industry* is flourishing! 

PC Canavan looks like she is keeping that bag for herself...


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> @dave r - I see that *the local weed industry* is flourishing!
> 
> PC Canavan looks like she is keeping that bag for herself...



I've seen that one before, just round the corner from me, not far from the school, farms are common in Coventry, the Old Bill often bust them.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> The secret is _buoyancy_, Paul!
> 
> 
> 
> So, my suggestion is to get yourself some buoyancy aids to level the playing field pool!


The gas build-up within a body will ensure a body will float(unless held down).


----------



## rustybolts (17 Sep 2020)

Have decided to stay up very late tonight and drink 6 or 7 cans of Guinness, eat chocolate and crisps, ice cream and cake and generally pig out outrageously , crawl out tomorrow morning and cheer Sam Bennett who will have a very tough day fighting to keep the green jersey on the Tour . Its nice to " be good " most of the time but its great to " be an absolute piggy" now and again. I will remorsefully do a couple of 100k + spins on Sat and Sun but in the meantime Let Anarchy Reign !! COME ON SAM !!!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The gas build-up within a body will ensure a body will float(unless held down).


That's another reason why I float so well (veggie diet!)...


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That's another reason why I float so well (veggie diet!)...


It's why they tend to weight a body down when disposing of one in water.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's why they tend to weight a body down when disposing of one in water.


For example, that of poor Lindsay Rimer...


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> For example, that of poor Lindsay Rimer...


Amongst others


----------



## numbnuts (18 Sep 2020)




----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


I assume that is the morning shift starting?

Just as my night shift is coming to an end!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2020)

Morning. Only 7 degrees and a bit misty so a walk will do for the moment. May or may not bimble later once it warms and brightens up.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2020)

Morning all .
So dark this morning when I arose at 0530 and also quite chilly. Must say, I don't like it much.
We had visitors** yesterday which meant my plants remained unplanted.
** daughter and SiL who decided to move quickly before lockdown. They have also made a quick dash to Anglesey for the weekend........again, before lockdown.

Got a puncture in car tyre . Think I picked it up on Wednesday as I noticed it yesterday morning. I decided not to faff so phoned a mobile type company. One hour later they were out and repaired it.......excellent service.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2020)

Good morning. Chilly here at the moment. I woke at the crack of dawn, but stayed in bed in the warmth. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## screenman (18 Sep 2020)

Morning all, off to Anderby Creek today, let us see if the stay is longer than the 50 minutes we lasted in Cleethorpes. That is if we can get there, my journey to Boston yesterday had me using 3 diversion routes due to road closures.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Sep 2020)

Morning all, a fresh autumnal start, might go for a walk.

Another spectacular day on the Tour yesterday, I think I prefer it at this time of year, the late afternoon light is adding so much to the scenery. Yesterday’s road up to the gravel track looked gorgeous.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2020)

Mrs D has gone to work, so ive cranked the Planet Rock up to 11. Once Mini D is safely walked to school im driving over to Milton Keynes with the dog, to see an old boy I know. Hes a lovely old feller and he adores my boy Lemmy, so we'll go for a nice walk and maybe have a shandy in a pub somewhere.

@dave r I haven't had 6 punctures in total over the last 30 years!


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Mrs D has gone to work, so ive cranked the Planet Rock up to 11. Once Mini D is safely walked to school im driving over to Milton Keynes with the dog, to see an old boy I know. Hes a lovely old feller and he adores my boy Lemmy, so we'll go for a nice walk and maybe have a shandy in a pub somewhere.



That sounds like an excellent plan.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Yay......it's Fish Friday! 
Dunno what we're doing today apart from filling the car up as we're moving on tomorrow to Curry Mallet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

An early night, it's surprising how tiring travelling can be, I suppose having specific trains to catch must weigh on the subconscious to some extent, no matter how "laid back" our usual approach to life.

It's warm and sunny here in Dorset, the winter wardrobe swap has been put off for a couple of weeks. 
Our luggage is due to arrive today, a real boon not having to lug it with us when travelling, especially with our bikes. Our 10 kg box was collected from Edinburgh on Wednesday, the driver brought the label with him so we didn't need a printer, it's being delivered today, all for a princely sum in the region of £8!

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## Paulus (18 Sep 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Another bright start to the day here if a little cool at the moment. 
Out with the dog soon and then out on the bike for a bit to keep the legs ticking over. 
The tomatoes keep coming , I now have three big freezer bags full of homemade sauce, and still have a couple of pounds more picked, with plenty still to ripen off.
Stay safe everyone. 🍅🍅🍅


----------



## oldwheels (18 Sep 2020)

Lovely morning here but had a bit of a lie in as seem to just want to sleep all the time. Too late to get the trike out now so just another garden day.
Yesterday when I thought they were all finished I discovered a large crop of runner beans had sprung up so they will have to be prepared for the freezer and not looked at the broad beans recently. Grapes are nearly ripe but more leaves have to come off and that is before I even think about the top grass. Some courgettes are also probably hiding under the leaves and I need more potatoes dug. The garden never seems to stop but I only kept it going because of B----t and probable shortages.


----------



## dickyknees (18 Sep 2020)

Bore da pawb


----------



## GM (18 Sep 2020)

Morning all... Another busy day, got a delivery from our coffee in the park man this morning, just a few things to help out. A visit booked for the skip this afternoon. 

We've got our daughter coming over the weekend, it's her birthday today so a weekend of 🍷 🎂 and more 🥂

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2020)

Facebook post saying my hairdresser has a cancellation for 12 tomorrow so grabbed it. The way things are going they could well be closed again before long!


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Mrs D has gone to work, so ive cranked the Planet Rock up to 11. Once Mini D is safely walked to school im driving over to Milton Keynes with the dog, to see an old boy I know. Hes a lovely old feller and he adores my boy Lemmy, so we'll go for a nice walk and maybe have a shandy in a pub somewhere.
> 
> @dave r I haven't had 6 punctures in total over the last 30 years!



Riding 4-5000 miles a year and getting 1 perhaps 2 punctures a year, some years none at all, was acceptable, why I should suddenly get 6 in 10 months I don't know, but its pissing me off.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Riding 4-5000 miles a year and getting 1 perhaps 2 punctures a year, some years none at all, was acceptable, why I should suddenly get 6 in 10 months I don't know, but its pissing me off.


Does sound weird. Sure you don't have a sharp bit on your rim or something?


----------



## pawl (18 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's why they tend to weight a body down when disposing of one in water.




I will keep that for future reference..


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Riding 4-5000 miles a year and getting 1 perhaps 2 punctures a year, some years none at all, was acceptable, why I should suddenly get 6 in 10 months I don't know, but its pissing me off.



Similar happened to me, although, I do nothing like your annual mileage, more like 1500 miles per year, I would guess. But, never-the-less, went for several years, with less than 1 puncture per year, then, all of a sudden, every time I went out, I got a flat! 

I use a hybrid, changed to Schwalbe Marathons. I am reluctant to say "no punctures", fate and all that. 

At present, it seems to be Mrs @BoldonLad's turn, two punctures in past two months!


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Does sound weird. Sure you don't have a sharp bit on your rim or something?






BoldonLad said:


> Similar happened to me, although, I do nothing like your annual mileage, more like 1500 miles per year, I would guess. But, never-the-less, went for several years, with less than 1 puncture per year, then, all of a sudden, every time I went out, I got a flat!
> 
> I use a hybrid, changed to Schwalbe Marathons. I am reluctant to say "no punctures", fate and all that.
> 
> At present, it seems to be Mrs @BoldonLad's turn, two punctures in past two months!



It is weird, mostly pinch punctures, so I don't think anything in the rim, I came across that problem with some new wheels a few years ago, the rims hadn't been deburred properly during manufacture and I had a series of punctures till I deburred the rims, myself. No its pinch flats like the tyres soft but the tyres are at the normal pressure the same as its been for years, I may get a gauge and start checking more thoroughly, I've been using the thumb and forefinger test all the years I've been riding. I've also started paying more attention to the road surface and the way I'm riding, just in case I've started riding more towards the gutter.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Sep 2020)

I'm a great fan of Brilliant Bikes YouTube channel. Lots of excellent practical videos, mainly about Bromptons. The latest one is demonstrating how to fit a Marathon Plus tyre onto a Brompton which some people feel daunting, and can be a bit difficult, in part due to the smaller wheel diameter. The technique applies to wheels of all diameters.


View: https://youtu.be/MB-hGDNDY6Y


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Sep 2020)

Well that was a gorgeous morning, wonderfully still, with warm hazy sunshine and cool morning air.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2020)

My boy Lemmy met the shopping delivery robot in Milton Keynes.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Sep 2020)

Made a chocolate cake, it's warm here but very windy


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Well that was a gorgeous morning, wonderfully still, with warm hazy sunshine and cool morning air.
> View attachment 547787
> 
> View attachment 547788
> ...


If MrsD saw that big beastie she would off like a rocket 
TBH I would be close behind


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2020)

OOPS.....Warrington is in Lockdown from Tuesday .
Staff at the main Asda have tested positive.
That is not what we wanted to hear


----------



## Sterlo (18 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Made a chocolate cake, it's warm here but very windy


What's a windy chocolate cake?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2020)

Sterlo said:


> What's a windy chocolate cake?




Better not to ask.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2020)

Just shy of 30 miles on the hybrid. Gorgeous here this morning. Blue sky and sunshine and only a light breeze. 

Lunch now then will no doubt watch the cycling later, although I think it's a flat route today so might not be very exciting.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2020)

Sterlo said:


> What's a windy chocolate cake?


One made with cabbage.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> One made with cabbage.


----------



## pawl (18 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Riding 4-5000 miles a year and getting 1 perhaps 2 punctures a year, some years none at all, was acceptable, why I should suddenly get 6 in 10 months I don't know, but its pissing me off.




I’m going to tempt providence I haven’t had one of those things beginning with P in the last two years.

I swear by the Michelin range of endurance tyres.Normally ride 23c.Might give 25c a try on the planet x

On my Giant I have Michelin all season 23c Unfortunately with clip on guards I can’t go any wider.Have had these on for approximately a year and seem quite durable. Looking at them they do appear to be a little wider than 23c.
I do less mileage than you around 2000 miles a year.
Hope you get the problem sorted.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Well that was a gorgeous morning, wonderfully still, with warm hazy sunshine and cool morning air.
> View attachment 547787
> 
> View attachment 547788
> ...


Yours is that stone cottage on the right-hand edge, with the newish roof!


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If MrsD saw that big beastie she would off like a rocket
> TBH I would be close behind


Can you run quicker than her.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


>


They have chocolate carrot cakes!


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2020)

Nice walk near the Mendip Gliding Club site this morning, then another walk through Stock Well woods.
Doggie should sleep well tonight!.

















Followed by a spot of luncheon (Fish & Chips of course!) at the Brittania Inn, Wells.






Happy days!


----------



## GM (18 Sep 2020)

Our postman has just been and I've a letter from HMRC. When I get these letters I always think the worst, they've made a mistake and I owe them money or something. Relieved it was a small tax rebate, just enough for a new cassette for the Genesis or a pair of tan wall tyres for the Bromie.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If MrsD saw that big beastie she would off like a rocket
> TBH I would be close behind


These ones are used to walkers and their cameras


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Yours is that stone cottage on the right-hand edge, with the newish roof!


That’s actually a golf clubhouse, one of two in the vicinity that have gone bust in recent years. There are various proposals for repurposing it, including a mtb trail centre, but nothing has come of them yet. The course itself is currently mostly being used to graze horses.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nice walk near the Mendip Gliding Club site this morning, then another walk through Stock Well woods.
> Doggie should sleep well tonight!.
> 
> View attachment 547795
> ...


You know you can eat those bright red fungi things.

Only once but you can definitely eat them


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nice walk near the Mendip Gliding Club site this morning, then another walk through Stock Well woods.
> Doggie should sleep well tonight!.
> 
> View attachment 547795
> ...


Let me guess.
Fish & chips.......£8.95 ?


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> That’s actually a golf clubhouse, one of two in the vicinity that have gone bust in recent years. There are various proposals for repurposing it, including a mtb trail centre, but nothing has come of them yet. The course itself is currently mostly being used to graze horses.


This one(in front of the two whitewashed house's) a clubhouse!




White(UPVC) windows


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Let me guess.
> Fish & chips.......£8.95 ?


£7.80


----------



## pawl (18 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You know you can eat those bright red fungi things.
> 
> Only once but you can definitely eat them
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> £7.80


I will stick with £8 95.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will stick with £8 95.


Fair enough.
He'll only put another price up saying we were both wrong anyway.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Fair enough.
> He'll only put another price up saying we were both wrong anyway.



I cheated 

Old favourites
£8.95
Scampi, Chips, and Garden Peas
– fresh salad garnish

Ham, Eggs, and Our Own Chips
– cracking local Somerset ham!

Brit Fish and Chips
– accompanied with fresh homemade chipped potatoes

The Big Burger!
– Genuine half pounder made from 100% British beef

Served with French fries and salad


----------



## oldwheels (18 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Facebook post saying my hairdresser has a cancellation for 12 tomorrow so grabbed it. The way things are going they could well be closed again before long!


I have not had a haircut since last Christmas. Out any wind I have very definite "Ken Dodd " look so have to wear a cap out in any wind which is something I detest. If I manage to get off to my son's house next month {unless he gets stuck in Taiwan with a lockdown} I fear the dog clippers may come out.
As an aside one of our local roadies got stuck in West Africa for 12 weeks with no flights home.


----------



## screenman (18 Sep 2020)

Popped into a garden centre today, for some odd reason I was not expecting this scene.






Christmas it seems has arrived a huge great hall full of stuff.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2020)

When I rode out to Palmers in Ullesthorpe yesterday they were putting out the Xmas stuff.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will stick with £8 95.


£6.95 - we had the small portion.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You know you can eat those bright red fungi things.
> 
> Only once but you can definitely eat them


Actually, Fly Agaric most likely won't kill you, unless you have an allergic reaction.
They are hallucinogenic more so than toxic.
Did you know that ancient Finnish herdsmen used to make a drink containing reindeer piss?
Reindeer eat the Fly Agaric fungi with no real affect to them. Their piss is mildly hallucinogenic after the fungi has passed through their system.
Ancient Finnish herdsmen must have had some weird evenings in their huts. 
Probably explains a lot of Scandinavian folklore.
The question I want to ask is...........what was the first herdsman doing when he discovered this?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Popped into a garden centre today, for some odd reason I was not expecting this scene.
> View attachment 547823
> 
> 
> Christmas it seems has arrived a huge great hall full of stuff.


Seems to get worse/earlier each year.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Actually, Fly Agaric most likely won't kill you, unless you have an allergic reaction.
> They are hallucinogenic more so than toxic.
> Did you know that ancient Finnish herdsmen used to make a drink containing reindeer piss?
> Reindeer eat the Fly Agaric fungi with no real affect to them. Their piss is mildly hallucinogenic after the fungi has passed through their system.
> ...




I think I'll pass.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Actually, Fly Agaric most likely won't kill you, unless you have an allergic reaction.
> They are hallucinogenic more so than toxic.
> Did you know that *ancient Finnish herdsmen used to make a drink containing reindeer piss*?
> Reindeer eat the Fly Agaric fungi with no real affect to them. Their piss is mildly hallucinogenic after the fungi has passed through their system.
> ...



My exact thoughts, when I read this!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Seems to get worse/earlier each year.


Too right - this is for Christmas _*2021*_!


----------



## screenman (18 Sep 2020)

We had a paddle in the sea today, thought about a swim but then remembered I do not like freezing cold.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2020)

Just berated the guy in the caravan next to us for costing me £100. 
He turned up yesterday and erected his new sun canopy.
MrsD said - 'Oh....I do like that! It's much nicer than ours. Can we have one?'
I've had to order one, with express delivery, to be delivered to the site we're moving on to tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just berated the guy in the caravan next to us for costing me £100.
> He turned up yesterday and erected his new sun canopy.
> MrsD said - 'Oh....I do like that! It's much nicer than ours. Can we have one?'
> I've had to order one, with express delivery, to be delivered to the site we're moving on to tomorrow.




Yeah. Right. Blame your wife..... that old chestnut


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just berated the guy in the caravan next to us for costing me £100.
> He turned up yesterday and erected his new sun canopy.
> MrsD said - 'Oh....I do like that! It's much nicer than ours. Can we have one?'
> I've had to order one, with express delivery, to be delivered to the site we're moving on to tomorrow.



Interestingly, I have found, if I reply to questions like: 'Oh....I do like that! It's much nicer than ours. Can we have one?', with, "yes, why not, you could buy one using YOUR debit/credit card", the enthusiasm to buy, diminishes, usually to zero.


----------



## rustybolts (18 Sep 2020)

Popped into a garden centre today, for some odd reason I was not expecting this scene.
View attachment 547823


Christmas it seems has arrived a huge great hall full of stuff.
[/QUOTE]
Santa will not be allowed down chimneys this year unless he's wearing a Covid Mask and has sprayed his sleigh with Jeyes Fluid


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Interestingly, I have found, if I reply to questions like: 'Oh....I do like that! It's much nicer than ours. Can we have one?', with, "yes, why not, you could buy one using YOUR debit/credit card", the enthusiasm to buy, diminishes, usually to zero.


We don't have 'His' and 'Hers' anything - never have done. Everything has always been 50/50.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Actually, Fly Agaric most likely won't kill you, unless you have an allergic reaction.
> They are hallucinogenic more so than toxic.
> Did you know that ancient Finnish herdsmen used to make a drink containing reindeer piss?
> Reindeer eat the Fly Agaric fungi with no real affect to them. Their piss is mildly hallucinogenic after the fungi has passed through their system.
> ...


Someone probably swapped his drink.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Interestingly, I have found, if I reply to questions like: 'Oh....I do like that! It's much nicer than ours. Can we have one?', with, "yes, why not, you could buy one using YOUR debit/credit card", the enthusiasm to buy, diminishes, usually to zero.


Not for us...... we have one joint account so it doesn't matter which card or who uses it.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> We don't have 'His' and 'Hers' anything - never have done. Everything has always been 50/50.


The canopy(On order) is £200 then?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Someone probably swapped his drink.


Must have got it from a pub in Devon. All their flat beer looks like piss to me


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Must have got it from a pub in Devon. All their flat beer looks like piss to me


Not like Somerset then?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2020)

Santa will have a hell of a hard time climbing down my chimney....I don't have one.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Interestingly, I have found, if I reply to questions like: 'Oh....I do like that! It's much nicer than ours. Can we have one?', with, "yes, why not, you could buy one using YOUR debit/credit card", the enthusiasm to buy, diminishes, usually to zero.


Would never have worked in my case as we had a joint account for all private use. I did swing a bike trailer and similar on the business but not everything would pass HMRC or the Vat Rat as we called him.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The gas build-up within a body will ensure a body will float(unless held down).


Well perhaps a dead one..........

.........I am famous for not being able to float. If I stop moving I sink!!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Does sound weird. Sure you don't have a sharp bit on your rim or something?


I had one of those years ago. Took me months to suss it out.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Popped into a garden centre today, for some odd reason I was not expecting this scene.
> View attachment 547823
> 
> 
> Christmas it seems has arrived a huge great hall full of stuff.


As an ex producer of bedding plants don't get me started on this one.........


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Santa will have a hell of a hard time climbing down my chimney....I don't have one.


But you have a wood burner.....???????


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2020)

Good grief....just got a trophy for posting 10,000 messages!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2020)

So good evening. I missed check in this morning.........no one noticed. 😭😭

We've been walking on Marsden Moor, Yorkshire. Passport stamped. A beautiful day with nearly a 10 mile hike. Mrs P is in the bath with a G&T, her Kindle and a plastic hat on her hair. I was tempted to take a picture..........

....... don't worry, I won't shock you all.

Just managed to decipher Chorley Covid-19 regulations. I can't visit my neighbours in their house or garden from Tuesday. I've been walking all day with them and can do on Wednesday. Bananas!!!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2020)

@Dave7 thanks for the route suggestions. I'll have a proper look tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> But you have a wood burner.....???????




Yep. The pipe goes out through the wall, and a double walled metal pipe goes up outside the house


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. The pipe goes out through the wall, and a double walled metal pipe goes up outside the house


Sounds a bit tough on Santa....... didn't you consider this


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We've been walking on Marsden Moor, Yorkshire. Passport stamped. A beautiful day with nearly a 10 mile hike.


Did you watch the smart sheep rolling over the cattle grid...?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2020)

Steps are on the One Show. Apparently they're reforming.....hmmmmm, surely once was enough?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Did you watch the smart sheep rolling over the cattle grid...?


I'm sure there's a joke here but can't think of it...


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Steps are on the One Show. Apparently they're reforming.....hmmmmm, surely once was enough?


Perhaps it will be 'reforming' as in 'reforming prisoners' - teaching them the error of their ways!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sounds a bit tough on Santa....... didn't you consider this




He'll no. If he can't get down a chimney, then then he can't bring us presents. That equals less money having to be spent.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Good grief....just got a trophy for posting 10,000 messages!


That is soooo NOT fair.
You get up 4 hours before everyone else


----------



## pawl (18 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> He'll no. If he can't get down a chimney, then then he can't bring us presents. That equals less money having to be spent.




He could be shielding by Christmas.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So good evening. I missed check in this morning.........no one noticed. 😭😭
> 
> We've been walking on Marsden Moor, Yorkshire. *Passport stamped.* A beautiful day with nearly a 10 mile hike. Mrs P is in the bath with a G&T, her Kindle and a plastic hat on her hair. I was tempted to take a picture..........
> 
> ...


Jabs, before setting off into the mysterious east!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 thanks for the route suggestions. I'll have a proper look tomorrow.


I have another one through Cheshire countryside...... I will try and post it tomorrow


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> He could be shielding by Christmas.




With a bit of luck


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> With a bit of luck


You'll be aware they're moving it forward a month!


----------



## screenman (18 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> As an ex producer of bedding plants don't get me started on this one.........



We bought some bedding plants.


----------



## screenman (18 Sep 2020)

Long swim done, brilliant swimming outside in the dark.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2020)

I see there is a new series of spitting image.

I wonder how that will go down with audiences.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I see there is a new series of spitting image.
> 
> I wonder how that will go down with audiences.



I've seen some of the puppets, they were in the paper, it looks like it could be a great p take


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> He could be shielding by Christmas.



Then we'll get Xmas in January.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2020)

Just finished watching The Bridge series 2. Very much looking forward to series 3. I think Saga's character is fascinating and brilliantly acted.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Then we'll get Xmas in January.


I thought Christmas was cancelled this year?


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I thought Christmas was cancelled this year?



It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So good evening.* I missed check in this morning.........no one noticed. *😭😭
> 
> We've been walking on Marsden Moor, Yorkshire. Passport stamped. A beautiful day with nearly a 10 mile hike. Mrs P is in the bath with a G&T, her Kindle and a plastic hat on her hair. I was tempted to take a picture..........
> 
> ...


But you were on earlier than normal


----------



## numbnuts (19 Sep 2020)




----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


Ha ha - We overlap by 10 seconds again in the middle of the night... 

I'm outta here!


----------



## screenman (19 Sep 2020)

Morning all, I am carefully planning a lazy day, of course it will not happen they never do, even as I write that I am working out how much timber I need to pop out and get for the planters I am going to make today. Have a good one everybody and I hope the sun shines on you all.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2020)

Morning. Cool again and not quite light yet. Might have an early bimble since I'm getting the hair cut later, then it will be a late lunch and watch the cycling. Time trial today I think?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

Morning (I think ). These dark mornings seem to have suddenly come upon us.
I have just put a veg casserole on in the slow cooker. A whole mix of veg with stock, can of tomatoes, various spices and a good dash of both Henderson's and Worcester sauce.
It will be ready for tea time.
Listening to S.O T.S with our Tony.
Will have a coffee shortly.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Weather's set fair for the next few days. I was puzzled by a flood warning popping up on my weather app. There's been no rain forecast for the next few days but further investigation revealed that it is "Springs" so it's a very high tide. 
Seeing Mo post about having her hair done today has reminded me that I need a trim. My barbers is a small outfit where the barbers are self employed and can work hours that suit their family/childcare commitments. They're a great bunch and I always leave a generous tip, even more so recently as they've had a pretty lean time of things during lockdown. 
Anyway, enough of my ramblings, there's a lovely pink sky to admire, and the coffee won't make itself☕

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Sep 2020)

Morning all, bright but chilly here. Putting on the CH isn’t far away.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2020)

I have risen!

Lazy day today. Nothing planned, so will mooch about, do a bit of reading, play some bass.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks. A tad chilly at the moment.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Hahaarrrrr me hearties, 'tis Talk like a Pirate day.
http://talklikeapirate.com/wordpress/
Just swilling me grog before mornin' vitals. Be splicing the mainbrace at 5 bells and sailing to the Somerset Maine. Aar!
MrsD's avast behind.
Me scurvy dog is doin' they little jobs on the deck.
Hahaaarrrr!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2020)

Good day all. I've had a good sleep after yesterday's 10 mile walk. Weather looks set fair for the weekend but deteriorating early next week.

Lacking motivation and enthusiasm this morning. I'm meeting two friends at 9.30 for a ride, a good thing as it forces me to get going.

So Chorley is in some form of special measures along with the rest of Lancashire except Blackpool. Sounds daft but Blackpool is a separate unitary authority and their rate is 35/100000, Chorley is 38 but much of Lancashire is close to 100. Reading FB many, many people locally are angry and don't understand. I get it, angry people don't see the bigger picture.

We will carry on as usual though after this weekend we won't be able to see our son till restrictions are lifted.

Hope things are OK in Warrington @Dave7 ?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hahaarrrrr me hearties, 'tis Talk like a Pirate day.
> http://talklikeapirate.com/wordpress/
> ...


This place gets more bizarre every day...........


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hahaarrrrr me hearties, 'tis Talk like a Pirate day.
> http://talklikeapirate.com/wordpress/
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> This place gets more bizarre every day...........




You gotta love it though


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hahaarrrrr me hearties, 'tis Talk like a Pirate day.
> http://talklikeapirate.com/wordpress/
> ...



Q: what's a Pirates favourite letter of the alphabet? 
A: Arrrrrrr! 
( but remember, Pirates also like the C's me hearties!)


----------



## Paulus (19 Sep 2020)

Good morning me Hearties,
Out with the dog soon while MrsP does a Zoom pilates class, and then off to Hitchin to meet some friends for an alfresco garden lunch and some ales before lockdown comes our way.
No riding today. 
Stay safe and sensible everyone. 😎


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

Well. Shiver me timbers. It's a mite cool here. A def nor easter be a blowing methinks.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning me Hearties,
> Out with the dog soon while MrsP does a Zoom pilates class, and then off to Hitchin to meet some friends for an alfresco garden lunch and some ales before lockdown comes our way.
> No riding today.
> Stay safe and sensible everyone. 😎


MrsP goes to pirates class?
Aar! Sounds like a comely maid, me bucko.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2020)

My timbers were a bit shivery on my early bimble. Was quite chilly. 

Starving so will have breakfast first then have a nice warm bath to heat me up.


----------



## gavroche (19 Sep 2020)

Bonjour  After walking Molly, I will go on a longish ride, by that , I mean 30 miles + ( which is just a walk in the park for @Mo1959 really ) but it includes some beasty hills., so a good work out. Blue sky with a few white clouds so ideal weather.
Whilst my legs are spinning away up those hills, I will be thinking about the ebike @Drago promised me for my birthday. 
The good news is that my son is back from Taiwan now and probably suffering from jet lag for a few days so I will wait till Monday to go and see him. He is going back on October 15th for another 8 weeks but will be here for Christmas, although Christmas could be a strange celebration this year due to Covid. 
See you later every body. Stay safe .


----------



## screenman (19 Sep 2020)

Two dents coming in today and wood to be picked up soon, cars to be washed as well, love being busy.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2020)

Hmmmm........both my buddies cried off because of high winds. It was very windy at 8.00. Sun is out, wind has dropped. A mistake.

So, I now need to kick my own arse and get on with doing something.......


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day all. I've had a good sleep after yesterday's 10 mile walk. Weather looks set fair for the weekend but deteriorating early next week.
> 
> Lacking motivation and enthusiasm this morning. I'm meeting two friends at 9.30 for a ride, a good thing as it forces me to get going.
> 
> ...


You made it today, I notice!


----------



## oldwheels (19 Sep 2020)

Nice sunny morning so managed to get up in time to take the trike out. Not many miles but very nice with not a sound to be heard when I stop. Still a bit midgy so cannot hang about. Even before 0900 tourists are starting to clutter up the road tho'. Probably not get rid of them until after the October school holidays when more normal times should be ok for trike and mebbe even down Loch na Keal where I have not been for weeks. Every parking spot had a motorhome in it apart from the road being cluttered with traffic.
The holiday house owner opposite has fled from his lockdown home area and had to empty the dustbins left in the street by his tenants as they stank so much it even affected his house.
I notice the local camp site is still pretty full and looking at some of the tents styles have changed and my old Good Companions is back in fashion.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour  After walking Molly, I will go on a longish ride, by that , I mean 30 miles + ( which is just a walk in the park for @Mo1959 really ) but it includes some beasty hills., so a good work out. Blue sky with a few white clouds so ideal weather.
> Whilst my legs are spinning away up those hills, I will be thinking about the ebike @Drago promised me for my birthday.
> The good news is that my son is back from Taiwan now and probably suffering from jet lag for a few days so I will wait till Monday to go and see him. He is going back on October 15th for another 8 weeks but will be here for Christmas, although Christmas could be a strange celebration this year due to Covid.
> See you later every body. Stay safe .


Your son will be crossing with mine who is due back from Taiwan about mid October.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Sep 2020)

Do they really think we came down in the last shower
phone call – your internet will be closed down in one hours time as your router is obsolete
press 1 to get in touch with your internet provider – yeah right with all your credit cards details …...


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Do they really think we came down in the last shower
> phone call – your internet will be closed down in one hours time as your router is obsolete
> press 1 to get in touch with your internet provider – yeah right with all your credit cards details …...


Sadly there are people who fall for it.
I got an email yesterday telling me my TV licence was due.......click on this link to give your credit card details


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

Just going through some old posts.
It was 3 years today when Welshie posted that someone had stolen a pair of her knickers off the line.
She said she wasn't bothered about one old pair of knickers but she would like the 8 pegs back


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2020)

Just been to the local farm shop. They know me well, first name terms with me and many others. A woman stands about one metre away from me at the counter with her mask only over her mouth. "Oh well" I thought.

Serving lady says "Hello Margaret. What can I get you?"

Margaret pulls her mask down under chin, leans right across me, starts speaking and pointing. I moved back, she moved in closer!!!!

Me"Excuse me, if you're not going to wear that mask properly please stand two metres away from me." I was polite.

She got incredibly flustered and promptly walked round behind me and stood on the other side of me. Not a friggin' clue.

The lady who was serving me raised her eyebrows and smiled quietly to me.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just going through some old posts.
> It was 3 years today when Welshie posted that someone had stolen a pair of her knickers off the line.
> She said she wasn't bothered about one old pair of knickers but she would like the 8 pegs back




Bad boy


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just been to the local farm shop. They know me well, first name terms with me and many others. A woman stands about one metre away from me at the counter with her mask only over her mouth. "Oh well" I thought.
> 
> Serving lady says "Hello Margaret. What can I get you?"
> 
> ...




How do you smile quietly as opposed to loudly? And I didn't know there was such a thing anyway


----------



## numbnuts (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> but she would like the 8 pegs back


----------



## oldwheels (19 Sep 2020)

Strange thing I noticed on this morning's trike run. No birds of prey to be seen. There is usually at least one buzzard and various other hawks but today zilch. There were a very few small birds flitting around but even that was less than usual. 
When I first came to live here every telegraph pole had a buzzard or sometimes a kestrel but they have all vanished in favour of Sea Eagles.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Strange thing I noticed on this morning's trike run. No birds of prey to be seen. There is usually at least one buzzard and various other hawks but today zilch. There were a very few small birds flitting around but even that was less than usual.
> When I first came to live here every telegraph pole had a buzzard or sometimes a kestrel but they have all vanished in favour of Sea Eagles.




We get quite a few birds of Prey round here. Often buzzards sit on fence posts along the roads waiting for something to become roadkill

We have red kites and sparrowhawk as well


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2020)

The Eagle has landed.







Nice view from the site.






Tasty sarnie at the local pub - The Far Canal - get it?
It's at the end of an old canal. Took us a while to cotton on. 






Specially for @Dave7.........


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just going through some old posts.
> It was 3 years today when Welshie posted that someone had stolen a pair of her knickers off the line.
> She said she wasn't bothered about one old pair of knickers but she would like the 8 pegs back


When will you be posting the pegs back.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed.
> 
> View attachment 547975
> 
> ...


I drink whisky with a better head than that.
Ahhhh.....just noticed its Cider from Zumerzet


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> How do you smile quietly as opposed to loudly? And I didn't know there was such a thing anyway


And if she had a mask on, how did he know she was smiling?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed.
> 
> View attachment 547975
> 
> ...




I like your yellow smiley face


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> And if she had a mask on, his did he know she was smiling?




Is it compulsory for shop assistants to wear masks?


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I like your yellow smiley face


That's my real face.
I'm easily recognised.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I drink whisky with a better head than that.
> Ahhhh.....just noticed its Cider from Zumerzet


As was the last one(Blackthorn cider glass at least) he posted a picture of.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I drink whisky with a better head than that.
> Ahhhh.....just noticed its Cider from Zumerzet


Got ya!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Got ya!


And the chips and sarnie look nice.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Sep 2020)

Enjoyed an mtb spin with Mrs F this morning, 25 miles around the Pentlands, very nice hazy sunshine, a cool east wind, paths mostly dry, quite a few people out but everyone keeping their distance. A very pleasant morning.
And while we were out my latest Stolen Goat purchase got delivered, a snazzy Orkaan top


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it compulsory for shop assistants to wear masks?


Nope.......which is how I knew she was smiling quietly.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed an mtb spin with Mrs F this morning, 25 miles around the Pentlands, very nice hazy sunshine, a cool east wind, paths mostly dry, quite a few people out but everyone keeping their distance. A very pleasant morning.
> And while we were out my latest Stolen Goat purchase got delivered, a snazzy Orkaan top
> View attachment 547979


Very nice. Love that.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed an mtb spin with Mrs F this morning, 25 miles around the Pentlands, very nice hazy sunshine, a cool east wind, paths mostly dry, quite a few people out but everyone keeping their distance. A very pleasant morning.
> And while we were out my latest Stolen Goat purchase got delivered, a snazzy Orkaan top
> View attachment 547979


That’s nice. 

Put the cycling on. Bleeding steep finish for the TT!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2020)

Earlier Mrs P started cutting my hair. A No.3 and the battery ran out on the trimmer. Put it on to charge and carried on with the day.

Just realised I've been shopping, visited my lad and chatted with neighbours for the last few hours with only half a haircut..........a glance in the mirror suggests this is rather obvious.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Earlier Mrs P started cutting my hair. A No.3 and the battery ran out on the trimmer. Put it on to charge and carried on with the day.
> 
> Just realised I've been shopping, visited my lad and chatted with neighbours for the last few hours with only half a haircut..........a glance in the mirror suggests this is rather obvious.


Got mine done earlier. Took the chance of a cancellation in case there’s any further lockdowns/restrictions


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed an mtb spin with Mrs F this morning, 25 miles around the Pentlands, very nice hazy sunshine, a cool east wind, paths mostly dry, quite a few people out but everyone keeping their distance. A very pleasant morning.
> And while we were out my latest Stolen Goat purchase got delivered, a snazzy Orkaan top
> View attachment 547979


Quite expensive! Still if it’s good quality it’s often worth it in the long run.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Quite expensive! Still if it’s good quality it’s often worth it in the long run.


I bought a short sleeved one last year, was so impressed with it that I got another ss one earlier this year, and now this ls one.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I bought a short sleeved one last year, was so impressed with it that I got another ss one earlier this year, and now this ls one.


Looking at reviews seems to be a good jersey for almost year round use?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Looking at reviews seems to be a good jersey for almost year round use?


With one base layer for me they work in the 10 to 15 degree range, so I would say 3 season.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Got mine done earlier. Took the chance of a cancellation in case there’s any further lockdowns/restrictions




I get Mr WD to cut an inch or so off the bottom of mine now and again. It's easier and cheaper than going to the hairdressers


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2020)

I’ve stuck an offer in for an ISM saddle. Always fancied trying one.


----------



## gavroche (19 Sep 2020)

I am now watching the TdF after riding 45 very enjoyable miles with a few PRs, especially on the hills so that raises the question: Who needs an ebike? I seem to manage very well on leg power but I honestly think 50 miles would be my limit in a single day, in North Wales anyway. Still sunny here until at least Monday I believe so time to cut the grass again before Tuesday. 
Is Autumn officially starting tomorrow?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed an mtb spin with Mrs F this morning, 25 miles around the Pentlands, very nice hazy sunshine, a cool east wind, paths mostly dry, quite a few people out but everyone keeping their distance. A very pleasant morning.
> And while we were out my latest Stolen Goat purchase got delivered, a snazzy Orkaan top
> View attachment 547979


I do like that.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Earlier Mrs P started cutting my hair. A No.3 and the battery ran out on the trimmer. Put it on to charge and carried on with the day.
> 
> Just realised I've been shopping, visited my lad and chatted with neighbours for the last few hours with only half a haircut..........a glance in the mirror suggests this is rather obvious.


Could we be related


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I get Mr WD to cut an inch or so off the bottom of mine now and again. It's easier and cheaper than going to the hairdressers


And in return do you cut an inch off his


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Sep 2020)

Afternoon all . It’s a lovely day at the moment , if a bit windy . Still feeling slightly unwell and very grumpy, mostly with myself lol. Still cannot get any enthusiasm for getting my bike out the shed even to put it on the turbo trainer. I have been a good boy and taken my wife and my daughter to the start of their respective club rides . 
Am now back watching the tdf time trial . 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And in return do you cut an inch off his




. He doesn't have an inch to lose.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Could we be related


Sometimes I begin to wonder.......


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> . He doesn't have an inch to lose.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> . He doesn't have an inch to lose.


And there was me talking about his hair


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2020)

Wow! What a time trial.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow! What a time trial.



I'll watch it later.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow! What a time trial.


Watching it now !


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2020)

We were in Dudley today, first time for about three years, got two hours free parking, just enough time for a wander round and a spot of lunch, came back with two good sized chunks of bread pudding, and gave the car a chance to stretch its legs, M6 then M5 and up the A4123.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Watching it now !



I'll watch the highlights.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Watching it now !


What prog is it/was it on ? I couldn't see any cycling listed.


----------



## screenman (19 Sep 2020)

Cycling is never far from my mind,


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What prog is it/was it on ? I couldn't see any cycling listed.


ITV4 unless you have Sky.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Earlier Mrs P started cutting my hair. A No.3 and the battery ran out on the trimmer. Put it on to charge and carried on with the day.
> 
> Just realised I've been shopping, visited my lad and chatted with neighbours for the last few hours with only half a haircut..........a glance in the mirror suggests this is rather obvious.


Ha ha!

I did a similar thing a couple of weeks ago when shaving. I forgot to finish the job once the razor had recharged and went to Lidl to do my shopping. It wasn't a big deal in the store because I had my buff/mask pulled up over my face but I walked there and back with a chin only half covered with thick stubble...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Sep 2020)

Oh my word


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What prog is it/was it on ? I couldn't see any cycling listed.


its repeated this evening on ITV, 11.45


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

There is sod all on tv tonight, so I am watching Kingsman on 4 more


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There is sod all on tv tonight, so I am watching Kingsman on 4 more


I’ve just finished watching Beauty and the Beast. Turned it over to Channel 5 and the programme about the Yorkshire farming family.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Sep 2020)

I'm watching Dr Alice on BBC2, first of a series of 3 programmes on archaeology


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm watching Dr Alice on BBC2, first of a series of 3 programmes on archaeology




I recorded those. They were really good


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just finished watching Beauty and the Beast. Turned it over to Channel 5 and the programme about the Yorkshire farming family.


Re-runs of Emmerdale Farm, with Annie Sugden?


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2020)

I am wuite hirsute...and lazy. Typically my eldest will come to visit, trim the whiskers, give me a proper shave, and leave me with a nestly trimmed goattee (shes a gents stylist). I then do nob all for months until the beard is touching my chest, whereupon i call daughter again.

This time ive gone for something different. Instead of a goatee i now have a big, bushy gunslinger koustache, a la Hulk Hogan. You can't buy style like that.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There is sod all on tv tonight, so I am watching Kingsman on 4 more


Yes there is.
I just enjoyed watching Man Utd getting beaten at home by Palace


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes there is.
> I just enjoyed watching Man Utd getting beaten at home by Palace




Football. Bleh


----------



## pawl (19 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just finished watching Beauty and the Beast. Turned it over to Channel 5 and the programme about the Yorkshire farming family.




Enjoyed My Yorkshire Farm Amanda Owen has written three books about her life as as a shepherdess
from the beginning of her life at Ravenset.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm watching Dr Alice on BBC2, first of a series of 3 programmes on archaeology



Yes I've watched that, interesting stuff.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There is sod all on tv tonight, so I am watching Kingsman on 4 more


Mrs P is watching Britain's Got Talent..................................I'm looking for the razor blades.........................

In fairness to Mrs P the daughter in law of a friend was on. She is the young woman who helped the lad in a green T-shirt and wheelchair during the performance by Sign Along With Us - that isn't a typo.

I do feel she could have turned over to something else now


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is watching Britain's Got Talent..................................I'm looking for the razor blades.........................
> 
> In fairness to Mrs P the daughter in law of a friend was on. She is the young woman who helped the lad in a green T-shirt and wheelchair during the performance by Sign Along With Us - that isn't a typo.
> 
> I do feel she could have turned over to something else now




I have no idea who you are talking about. I havnt watched it for at least 2 years.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea who you are talking about. I havnt watched it for at least 2 years.



I've never watched it.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is watching Britain's Got Talent..................................I'm looking for the razor blades.........................
> 
> In fairness to Mrs P the daughter in law of a friend was on. She is the young woman who helped the lad in a green T-shirt and wheelchair during the performance by Sign Along With Us - that isn't a typo.
> 
> I do feel she could have turned over to something else now


I detest these programmes. They are obviously popular though or they wouldn’t keep making them.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2020)

Ah I seem to be in good company.................


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I've never watched it.


Likewise.

Cheap to produce TV.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Likewise.
> 
> Cheap to produce TV.



I usually watch very little TV, if I watch a program I'm more likely to watch it on the computer on catch up than on the TV itself.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2020)

I haven't got a television......


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I haven't got a television......


Is that what you tell TV licensing when they knock on your door?


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm watching Dr Alice on BBC2, first of a series of 3 programmes on archaeology



Me too 😀


----------



## PaulSB (20 Sep 2020)

Good morning all. Still dark and I've been awake since 5.30 but hey ho.......very still outside and the sky is clear so I think we are set for a nice day.

Setting off to Haverigg, Cumbria at 8.00 for three days cycling in the Lakes with a friend. He has two statics, he and his wife in one, me in the other. Forecast for the local area is excellent for today and Monday, less so on Tuesday so a decision on Tuesday's riding is yet to be made. Should have been two others but they've cried off; one injured and the other personal matters.

I've decided to buy a gravel bike. Next job is to run this N+1 by Mrs P. She did agree in January when I wrote off my tourer but I should check. A gravel bike will fulfill three purposes; good winter bike, tourer and, obviously, gravel.

I've done perhaps 20 miles on towpaths recently. During one of these rides met a good friend who was doing a 50/55 mile loop to Manchester of which 90% off road. Plus I'd forgotten how much fun I used to have on my Marin San Rafael on towpaths and trails.

I'm finding our routes less and less interesting. We know every square inch of Lancashire, no matter how we mix it up any route is basically the same roads. We have to go further and further afield to find anything new. If I was riding solo I probably wouldn't go out. My thought is a gravel bike would open up a lot of new possibilities........I'm not taking my beautiful Cervelo along any more towpaths, she was very sad last time.


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2020)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. Still dark and I've been awake since 5.30 but hey ho.......very still outside and the sky is clear so I think we are set for a nice day.
> 
> Setting off to Haverigg, Cumbria at 8.00 for three days cycling in the Lakes with a friend. He has two statics, he and his wife in one, me in the other. Forecast for the local area is excellent for today and Monday, less so on Tuesday so a decision on Tuesday's riding is yet to be made. Should have been two others but they've cried off; one injured and the other personal matters.
> 
> ...



Go for it Paul, N+1 is always my favourite part of any equation* and should reinvigorate the love of cycling. (You may need to budget an equivalent amount for a purchase by Mrs Paul) 😁

* Fermats theorem puzzled mathematicians for centuries
"I have discovered a truly remarkable proof of this theorem which this margin is too small to contain"
He was obviously referring to N+1 😉


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've decided to buy a gravel bike.


I keep looking at them! Lol. There's really not enough trails around here to justify one though plus I already have a carbon hardtail that is only just over 10kgs so nips along quite well so would be silly really.

Just over 7 miles early head torch run done. It is very misty but was so peaceful just trotting along in my own little pool of light with the occasional rabbit scurrying across the road or an owl screeching in the trees, then as the light came in the dawn chorus started.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. Still dark and I've been awake since 5.30 but hey ho.......very still outside and the sky is clear so I think we are set for a nice day.
> 
> Setting off to Haverigg, Cumbria at 8.00 for three days cycling in the Lakes with a friend. He has two statics, he and his wife in one, me in the other. Forecast for the local area is excellent for today and Monday, less so on Tuesday so a decision on Tuesday's riding is yet to be made. Should have been two others but they've cried off; one injured and the other personal matters.
> 
> ...



N+1 sounds like fun, go for it, I have the same problem, I've been riding the same roads and using a lot of the same cafes since the mid 1980's, though if I want N+1 I'd have to win the lottery.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Sep 2020)

Morning all, overcast and damp here. Not very inspiring. Looks better for tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2020)

Morning all 



classic33 said:


> Is that what you tell TV licensing when they knock on your door?


I was so fed up getting threatening letters from TV licensing that, about 15 years ago, I asked them to come to my place and check for themselves. I even told them that I would be in at home during a particular week and they could drop in at any time.*
I haven't heard from them since.
Bunch of insidious blackmail artists, if you ask me.

*If they'd turned up, I wouldn't have allowed them in without a warrant. I can waste other peoples time as well.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've decided to buy a gravel bike. Next job is to run this N+1 by Mrs P. She did agree in January when I wrote off my tourer but I should check. A gravel bike will fulfill three purposes; good winter bike, tourer and, obviously, gravel.
> 
> I've done perhaps 20 miles on towpaths recently. During one of these rides met a good friend who was doing a 50/55 mile loop to Manchester of which 90% off road. Plus I'd forgotten how much fun I used to have on my Marin San Rafael on towpaths and trails.
> 
> I'm finding our routes less and less interesting. We know every square inch of Lancashire, no matter how we mix it up any route is basically the same roads. We have to go further and further afield to find anything new. If I was riding solo I probably wouldn't go out. My thought is a gravel bike would open up a lot of new possibilities........I'm not taking my beautiful Cervelo along any more towpaths, she was very sad last time.


Sounds a good move ! You don’t need miles and miles of gravel tracks to enjoy their benefits, just a few miles of them in key places to join up quiet roads and enable circuits that would otherwise be dead ends. Almost every ride I do is mostly on road but almost all use some track. And pouring over OS maps is always suggesting new possibilities. One caveat of course is that the English access rights are so much more restrictive than the ones we enjoy here.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Sounds a good move ! You don’t need miles and miles of gravel tracks to enjoy their benefits, just a few miles of them in key places to join up quiet roads and enable circuits that would otherwise be dead ends. Almost every ride I do is mostly on road but almost all use some track. And pouring over OS maps is always suggesting new possibilities. One caveat of course is that the English access rights are so much more restrictive than the ones we enjoy here.


Be quiet.....you're selling one to me!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Sounds a good move ! You don’t need miles and miles of gravel tracks to enjoy their benefits, just a few miles of them in key places to join up quiet roads and enable circuits that would otherwise be dead ends. Almost every ride I do is mostly on road but almost all use some track. And pouring over OS maps is always suggesting new possibilities. One caveat of course is that the English access rights are so much more restrictive than the ones we enjoy here.


PS I use a Croix de Fer with mudguards and 32mm road tyres. Nice and comfy on the road and copes absolutely fine on all but the roughest of tracks.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Sep 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is watching Britain's Got Talent..................................I'm looking for the razor blades.........................
> 
> In fairness to Mrs P the daughter in law of a friend was on. She is the young woman who helped the lad in a green T-shirt and wheelchair during the performance by Sign Along With Us - that isn't a typo.
> 
> I do feel she could have turned over to something else now


Under pressure I agreed to try a bit of that dreadful program. It stayed on for maybe 10 minutes. Watching those judges is embarrassing.
We both said......"never again".


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2020)

Cooeee. Seems like a nice day here today.

I heard on the news that around 260.000 people have cancelled their T.V. license and it's cost the BBC about 40 million pounds. I bet a lot more so the same thing in the near future.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## gavroche (20 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Be quiet.....you're selling one to me!


Goode morning. You are lucky ebikes have not been mentioned or @Drago will try to sell you one as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Goode morning. You are lucky ebikes have not been mentioned or @Drago will try to sell you one as well.


Lol......I am trying to resist one of them until the legs give out completely.


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Be quiet.....you're selling one to me!




And me, I find myself looking everyday and everyday the amount I might spend goes up.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

Morning all.
A pleasant though cool start to the day.
I got up for a pee and it was dark. I was shocked to see it was 0600......so dark.
This may not seem much but I made a veg casserole yesterday. For late lunch.......
I had 2 lots + chips
MrsD had half portion + chips. 
1st proper meal for weeks. Add to that, she didn't sleep during the day.
Dare I hope we are turning a corner**
** this is just conversation....not seeking sympathy
Coffee has been enjoyed but I have no set plans for the day. We will see.


----------



## Paulus (20 Sep 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Another sunny morning. No bike riding for me though, I have to clear the front room and then lift the carpet not only there but in the hallway, stairs and landing in readiness for the carpet fitters tomorrow. 
Fortunately they are taking the old stuff away when they are finished.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> And me, I find myself looking everyday and everyday the amount I might spend goes up.


I borrowed one for a weekend. Thoroughly enjoyed it both on and off road. Very comfortable and easy to throw around corners etc.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

TdF question.
Has the winner been decided yet ?
Does it ever go down to the last day ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TdF question.
> Has the winner been decided yet ?
> Does it ever go down to the last day ?


Yes and no, respectively 
Potentially the green jersey is still up for grabs and there have indeed been occasions when it has been decided on the last day. But Sagan appears to have conceded this year.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes and no, respectively
> Potentially the green jersey is still up for grabs and there have indeed been occasions when it has been decided on the last day. But Sagan appears to have conceded this year.


Edit - just remembered that the famous Lemond-Fignon duel was on the last day but that was a time trial not the road stage that is usually used.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2020)

Think I'll gomfor a ride on my ebike.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Sep 2020)

Another beautiful sunny morning but 6C when I got up at 7 o'clock. Could not be bothered going out as fed up with the same route all the time these days at the same time of day. Unless we get locked down again I am looking forward to getting off somewhere different to perk me up a bit.
Even the regular tourists are getting fed up with the flood of people coming here and the human excrement problem seems to be annoying them as well. They hope they go back to Benidorm next year and take their behaviour with them.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooeee. Seems like a nice day here today.
> 
> I heard on the news that around 260.000 people have cancelled their T.V. license and it's cost the BBC about 40 million pounds. I bet a lot more so the same thing in the near future.
> 
> Stay safe folks.



If I was on my own the TV would go, I can get most of what I watch on catch up.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TdF question.
> Has the winner been decided yet ?
> Does it ever go down to the last day ?


It's really just a procession today. Now that we know the winner, I'm not sure I will even bother watching...........anyway, it clashes with Countryfile!


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's really just a procession today. Now that we know the winner, I'm not sure I will even bother watching...........anyway, it clashes with Countryfile!



I don't think the highlights are on till tomorrow.


----------



## gavroche (20 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Think I'll gomfor a ride on my ebike.


Don't forget to brush off the cobwebs from your other bikes when you come back.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2020)

Get your ebike running,
Get out on the highway,
The battery to adventure,
The charge will go my way,
Oh darling gonna make it happen,
Take the charger in a loving embrace,
Select maximum assist at once and,
Hum slowly into space...


----------



## pawl (20 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TdF question.
> Has the winner been decided yet ?
> Does it ever go down to the last day ?




The only time I can remember when the yellow jersey changed hands on the final day was the year it was a time trial.Figon was in yellow.Lemond won the time trial to take yellow by if memory serves me correctly by 3 secs.

I have rarely watched the final stage as the result is usually decided The only results that are likely to change are the best young rider and the green jerseys.Apart from that the final stage is just a procession.
Except for the kudos of winning the final stage in Paris

Lawn mowing day today.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2020)

I think Drago is an ebike convert.


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I borrowed one for a weekend. Thoroughly enjoyed it both on and off road. Very comfortable and easy to throw around corners etc.



Stop! My willpower is low enough as it is.


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2020)

Hedge cutting, got to be done so may as well get on with it.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2020)

Sun is trying to break through at last so maybe warm up a bit. Might have a walk soon to stretch the legs after my run.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Sep 2020)

Been for another “run”. Taking it very gradually because I always get injured, bursitis in my left hip, pulled calf muscles, achilles soreness, pain in my right sole. So this is week 3 and I’m up to 23 minutes. Starting to feel like I’m running again rather than shuffling. Touch wood, no niggles so far but I’m sure they will come, they always do. But it gives me something to do on damp mornings whilst the gym is still out of bounds.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for another “run”. Taking it very gradually because I always get injured, bursitis in my left hip, pulled calf muscles, achilles soreness, pain in my right sole. So this is week 3 and I’m up to 23 minutes. Starting to feel like I’m running again rather than shuffling. Touch wood, no niggles so far but I’m sure they will come, they always do. But it gives me something to do on damp mornings whilst the gym is still out of bounds.


I pretty much shuffle too these days with all my lumbar disc/sciatic problems, but I still find it gives me a good buzz so will plod on  At least it's a good way to stay fit over the winter months if the weather isn't great.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2020)

Mrs D's car cleaned. I try to do it once a fortnight so it doesn't have a chance to get too mucky, then it's not too bad a job. Mine gets dusty through lack of use, and to my eye that looks even worse.


----------



## gavroche (20 Sep 2020)

I hoping to cut the grass....... again , but it is far too wet at the moment so will leave it till later on today, probably after the TdF finishes. 
@Drago, I have the same problem with my car as it doesn't get used much at the moment so it doesn't get dirty. 
My daughter in law has just bought a black DS3. What a lovely looking car. I have always liked them and was going to get one for my wife but she said it was too low down to get in and out of it so she got the Nissan Juke instead.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2020)

Mr WD is still in bed


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2020)

My god. I can hear him moving....


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2020)

What you need is something like these


----------



## gavroche (20 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. I can hear him moving....


You better get his lunch ready, he will be starving by now.


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2020)

@Dave7 - Does this one pass muster?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 - Does this one pass muster?
> 
> View attachment 548183


Superb sir..... su-bloody-perb


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is still in bed


Why don't you join him.... see if your luck is in


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Superb sir..... su-bloody-perb


Local Somerset brewery - Find Tuned Brewery 'Langport Bitter'.
Slipping down a treat........good job it's only a short walk back to the van.

The small portion Sunday lunch hit the spot as well.







No wonder there's so many fat kids around!


----------



## mistyoptic (20 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 - Does this one pass muster?
> 
> View attachment 548183


Too much froth on that 😃


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2020)

mistyoptic said:


> Too much froth on that 😃


Bloody 'ell......yer can't please anyone!


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Steps are on the One Show. Apparently they're reforming.....hmmmmm,* surely once was enough*?



Would have to disagree, once was once too often


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Bloody 'ell......yer can't please anyone!


Trust me.... mystyoptics knows nowt.
That looks like a nice creamy head.
OK.....maybe a little less head but that looks good.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2020)

I was about to set off out on my bike yesterday when my mobile rang. It was the local health centre offering me the dubious pleasure of being stabbed in the arm (flu jab). I am very needle-phobic so I don't tend to volunteer for these things but it makes sense to start having the annual flu jab now I am becoming an oldie like the rest of you so I agreed to make an appearance! They wanted me to go down there at a few minutes notice. No way! I'm nipping down tomorrow instead.



Flick of the Elbow said:


> PS I use a Croix de Fer with mudguards and 32mm road tyres. Nice and comfy on the road and copes absolutely fine on all but the roughest of tracks.


I do it on a CAADX... I think my tyres are 35 mm semi-slicks, which are a good compromise for mixed terrain. Very versatile bikes...





















































pawl said:


> The only time I can remember when the yellow jersey changed hands on the final day was the year it was a time trial.Figon was in yellow.Lemond won the time trial to take yellow by if memory serves me correctly by 3 secs.


It was _*8 *_seconds. The excitement of watching that TdF in 1989 was what got me back into cycling after a 20 year break. 31 years later I am still going...

I don't think that it has ever happened, but in theory the 'winner' of the TdF could have a problem on the last day (crash or illness) and lose the tour. I think that it should be acknowledged that the final day is a celebration followed by a sprint finish and not count it for the yellow jersey.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was about to set off out on my bike yesterday when my mobile rang. It was the local health centre offering me the dubious pleasure of being stabbed in the arm (flu jab). I am very needle-phobic so I don't tend to volunteer for these things but it makes sense to start having the annual flu jab now I am becoming an oldie like the rest of you so I agreed to make an appearance! They wanted me to go down there at a few minutes notice. No way! I'm nipping down tomorrow instead.
> 
> 
> I do it on a CAADX... I think my tyres are 35 mm semi-slicks, which are a good compromise for mixed terrain. Very versatile bikes...
> ...




Lovely photos. Well done


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2020)

My dad always refused to have a flu jab and my sister is the same.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol......I am trying to resist one of them until the legs give out completely.



I told Mrs @BoldonLad that we would get E-Bikes when we were 75 (now 73).

But, recently, when out cycling, we met a couple who were 93 and 90, still on pedal cycles.

I revised the offer to Mrs @BoldonLad to when we are 85


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My dad always refused to have a flu jab and my sister is the same.


I had 'proper' flu once and I don't fancy getting it again!

A 100% effective flu test is available. The sick person is informed that a kindly billionaire has left a bin bag full of £10 notes for them on their doorstep. If the 'flu' sufferer leaps out of bed and rushes down to the front door then they actually have a cold! If they do have flu, they groan and tell the bearer of the good news to go away and leave them to suffer in peace. Oh, and turn the light off on the way out...


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I told Mrs @BoldonLad that we would get E-Bikes when we were 75 (now 73).
> 
> But, recently, when out cycling, we met a couple who were 93 and 90, still on pedal cycles.
> 
> I revised the offer to Mrs @BoldonLad to when we are 85


That reminds me of this...



ColinJ said:


> HLaB's photo of the summit of the Port de Tudons reminds me of one of my Costa Blanca trips. That mountain is one of the biggish climbs near Benidorm and we always went up that a couple of times during the Spring training camps I attended.
> 
> On one occasion we had climbed the Tudons from sea level on the Benidorm side which (as you can see from the photo) involves over 1,000 metres of ascent. We'd descended the far side, climbed back up to Confrides then whizzed down to a cafe at Guadalest where we had a long break in the sunshine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My dad always refused to have a flu jab and my sister is the same.


I have never had one. Debating one this year but don't know yet.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I had 'proper' flu once and I don't fancy getting it again!
> 
> A 100% effective flu test is available. The sick person is informed that a kindly billionaire has left a bin bag full of £10 notes for them on their doorstep. If the 'flu' sufferer leaps out of bed and rushes down to the front door then they actually have a cold! If they do have flu, they groan and tell the bearer of the good news to go away and leave them to suffer in peace. Oh, and turn the light off on the way out...


Have said before.... . I had proper flu early 80s. I was young and fit but it got me.
Doctor thought it was meningitis. I don't recall as I was out of it-delirious. Off work for 3 months.
Not a good thing to have


----------



## 12boy (20 Sep 2020)

Jan Heine of the Bicycle Quarterly has written much about the superior qualities of larger tires with flexible sidewalls and lower tire pressure, and makes a case that unless you are in a velodrome, real world road conditions result in their being faster than narrow high pressure tires. He sells a variety of these tires, which so far are too spendy for me. Both my Holdsworth Special and my Surly Steamroller fit 35 mm tires comfortably, and next to my Brompton are my favorite bikes and they would have no trouble with the roads Colin J posted pics of. In my mind, gravel bikes are pretty much the same as early mtn bikes and many "road" bikes of the 80s....longer wheelbase and the room for wider tires. Changing the handlebars and tires to suit conditions is all it takes to make these versatile bikes deal with a variety of conditions. As far as weight goes, I ride around 20 miles a day or less, grinding away in taller gears at low rpms and 25 pounds seems fine to me. All three of the aforementioned bikes require little maintenance other than keeping the tires aired up and new brake pads, tires and chains as needed roll along just fine. A new bike, though, can rekindle interest and put a new sparkle on paths you have ridden for years.​


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2020)

I had flu as a child. I was out of it for 2 weeks. But I still don't want the jab thanks.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have never had one. Debating one this year but don't know yet.



I've never had the flu jab.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Jan Heine of the Bicycle Quarterly has written much about the superior qualities of larger tires with flexible sidewalls and lower tire pressure, and makes a case that unless you are in a velodrome, real world road conditions result in their being faster than narrow high pressure tires. He sells a variety of these tires, which so far are too spendy for me. Both my Holdsworth Special and my Surly Steamroller fit 35 mm tires comfortably, and next to my Brompton are my favorite bikes and they would have no trouble with the roads Colin J posted pics of. In my mind, gravel bikes are pretty much the same as early mtn bikes and many "road" bikes of the 80s....longer wheelbase and the room for wider tires. Changing the handlebars and tires to suit conditions is all it takes to make these versatile bikes deal with a variety of conditions. As far as weight goes, I ride around 20 miles a day or less, grinding away in taller gears at low rpms and 25 pounds seems fine to me. All three of the aforementioned bikes require little maintenance other than keeping the tires aired up and new brake pads, tires and chains as needed roll along just fine. A new bike, though, can rekindle interest and put a new sparkle on paths you have ridden for years.​




None of my bikes will take tyres wider than 25 mm


----------



## gavroche (20 Sep 2020)

I only started having the jab about 3 years ago and my thinking is: "any protection is better than none " so I have it every year now and never had any side effects. Why take the chance of risking your health?


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2020)

I've had a flu jab for the past couple of years.
I'll have anything that's free......


----------



## oldwheels (20 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've had a flu jab for the part couple of years.
> I'll have anything that's free......


I get needles stuck in my arms on a regular basis. The flu jab is nothing. The B12 can sometimes be a little painful but bearable. I always seem to get learners as well which can be a bit disconcerting. Apparently I am a "good" patient ie a bit stoical with prominent veins and some of the procedures I have had you would not want to know about.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2020)

40 odd years ago i had to have an operation and because I smoked at the time I had to have injections of Heprin into my stomach as there was a chance that my blood might clot. That was bloomin painful to have an injection every day for 7 days Into my stomach, was very ouchy to say the least.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've had a flu jab for the part couple of years.
> I'll have anything that's free......


You sound like Moses.
God...."hey Moses, would you like a comandment".
Moses..... "how much is it"?
God..... "its free"
Moses......."in that case can I have 10"?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

Before my cancer ops I was scared of needles.
I spent 7 days in hospital and had so many needles stuck in me I just got used to them.
Like Welshie I had one in the stomach every day......not nice.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

I have mentioned that near to us there is a couple that set up a trellis every day providing free food, given by local supermarkets. I stopped there today and mentioned that MrsD wasn't well.
He said "stay there"......went into his bungalow and brought these out saying "give these to your wife".


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You sound like Moses.
> God...."hey Moses, would you like a comandment".
> Moses..... "how much is it"?
> God..... "its free"
> Moses......."in that case can I have 10"?


He was charged for the other 603 then?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> He was charged for the other 603 then?


There were only 10 BIG ones


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've had a flu jab for the past couple of years.
> I'll have anything that's free......



This year will be my first, I've never bothered before but I spoke with my specialist who advised that I have one, evidently it's the flu weakening the body's immune system leaving it less able to cope with any opportunistic infections which is the greater risk.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There were only 10 BIG ones




Unless your a Catholic, then every dam thing is a sin.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I had to have injections of Heprin into my stomach as there was a chance that my blood might clot.





Dave7 said:


> Like Welshie I had one in the stomach every day......not nice.


You both sound like my late dad! 

He developed prostate cancer and told me that he was having to have huge needles stuck in his stomach as part of the treatment. The thought of that made me shudder...

Then when I got all clotty, I ended up in hospital having daily Heparin shots until my warfarin kicked in. It turns out that it is a _small _needle, and it goes into the fat layer on the abdomen not through into the actual stomach! 

I agree about the discomfort though. It starts to throb like a wasp sting.



oldwheels said:


> I get needles stuck in my arms on a regular basis. The flu jab is nothing. The B12 can sometimes be a little painful but bearable. I always seem to get learners as well which can be a bit disconcerting.


When the nurse knows what (s)he is doing then it usually isn't a problem, but I had one who was completely lacking in skill, empathy, or common sense. She stuck the damn thing in, missed the vein, wiggled the needle about, then wiggled it some more. It was _really _painful and was making me feel sick so I started to tell her to be more careful but it was too late... I went out like a light! 

I got her again a month or so later and thought that she couldn't possibly cock it up again, but she _did_! I was anxious every time I went to the clinic after that, and breathed a sigh of relief when I got a skilled nurse instead of her.

My regular blood tests are okay now because they now use a machine that only needs a drop of blood from a pricked finger, which is much better***.






*** One nurse told me of a patient who had a horror of having her finger pricked, but was perfectly okay with having blood taken from a vein!!! It takes all sorts, eh?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Unless your a Catholic, then every dam thing is a sin.


Not if its a priest with little boys.
They seem to get forgiven


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You both sound like my late dad!
> 
> He developed prostate cancer and told me that he was having to have huge needles stuck in his stomach as part of the treatment. The thought of that made me shudder...
> 
> ...




What a wuss for saying yours was worse.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not if its a priest with little boys.
> They seem to get forgiven




Very true


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Unless your a Catholic, then every dam thing is a sin.



I am not a Catholic, but, Mrs @BoldonLad is.

It seems to me, as a none member, that all of the enjoyable things, are sins 

One of my favourite exchanges is, if I have been stuffing may face with some treat, to be told "do you have to eat all of it?, there are people starving in the world". My reply, "if I leave a few squares of chocolate (or, whatever I have been munching), will that solve the problem?"


----------



## pawl (20 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have never had one. Debating one this year but don't know yet.


I have an an annual flu jab.Following a rare visit to the Gp ihave been offered a tetanus.,shingles and pneumonia injections all of which i accepted.Im a devil for a freeby.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I am not a Catholic, but, Mrs @BoldonLad is.
> 
> It seems to me, as a none member, that all of the enjoyable things, are sins
> 
> One of my favourite exchanges is, if I have been stuffing may face with some treat, to be told "do you have to eat all of it?, there are people starving in the world". My reply, "if I leave a few squares of chocolate (or, whatever I have been munching), will that solve the problem?"




When I was young I remember complaining that I didn't like this or that to eat and my mum would say "don't you realise just how many people in the world are starving? They would love to be able to eat what you have". And I would reply " they can have it then because it's horrible ".

Then I would get a clip round the ear for talking back. Those were the days eh? The good old days.


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There were only 10 BIG ones


The first 10 or the second 10?


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I've never had the flue jab.


Swept instead?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> When I was young I remember complaining that I didn't like this or that to eat and my mum would say "don't you realise just how many people in the world are starving? They would love to be able to eat what you have". And I would reply " they can have it then because it's horrible ".
> 
> Then I would get a clip round the ear for talking back. Those were the days eh? The good old days.


Imagine that happening to @Dirk .
He would be sending them loads of fish n chips with faggots and peas


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Imagine that happening to @Dirk .
> He would be sending them loads of fish n chips with faggots and peas


Nah - my plate was always cleared ready for seconds.


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 - Does this one pass muster?
> 
> View attachment 548183




Funny how sometimes you do not read the word that is there, I replaced Inn with, yep you guessed.


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2020)

Flu jab booked for the 28Th, there is no way I want flu again, had it twice in my life and I would not have picked the money up.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2020)

Last injection, something going in, early hours of the last Sunday in January 2012.

Stopped the heart, and a seizure started. Came too on the floor, with a doctor, sweating, perfoming CPR on me. 

Allergic reaction to the local anaesthetic.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You both sound like my late dad!
> 
> He developed prostate cancer and told me that he was having to have huge needles stuck in his stomach as part of the treatment. The thought of that made me shudder...
> 
> ...


I agree that stomach injections are probably the worst.
On my last major hospital visit to Paisley a large toughie from Paisley came round taking blood. As she was aiming for my left arm I suggested the right arm was easier. " Never you mind I'll get blood out of a stone " was the response.
My son who is currently in Taiwan was doing a diver paramedic course which involved several weekend shifts in A&E at Monklands. They were given a white coat and the equipment and put on to giving tetanus injections to all the Buckfast Warriers carted in as walking wounded on Saturday nights with only rudimentary training. The nurses were quite happy to have some rufty tufty divers wandering around.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> 40 odd years ago i had to have an operation and because I smoked at the time I had to have injections of Heprin into my stomach as there was a chance that my blood might clot. That was bloomin painful to have an injection every day for 7 days Into my stomach, was very ouchy to say the least.


Nowadays even if in only for a few days everybody in a bed gets one, at least in Scotland they do.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Nowadays even if in only for a few days everybody in a bed gets one, at least in Scotland they do.


I remember getting something after my collar bone op. Think that’s what it was.


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2020)

I had a tetanus injection when I were a lad and the doc was hamfisted.
He hit the bone in my shoulder and bent the needle. When he removed the syringe, the needle stayed in my arm.
He had to get a pair of pliers to pull the needle out. 
Not the most pleasant of experiences for a 10 year old.


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2020)

For the last couple of weeks I have been looking for a suitable bike for Pam to use on her turbo, at 3.24am this morning I woke up and thought you Muppet you have one in the shed, sure enough in the shed was my 1989 mtb, not sold due to sentimental reason ( I raced on it) so first thing this morning dear post freed cut and dropped, rear tyre swapped for a slick and a suitable skewer found, she tried and said perfect. I am so pleased to see it back in use.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Unless your a Catholic, then every dam thing is a sin.





Dave7 said:


> Not if its a priest with little boys.
> They seem to get forgiven


I was raised a Catholic. Primary school education by nuns, Secondary school run by priests.

There was one priest who used to demand those who had transgressed see him in the sacristy at lunch time...........I never transgressed.........well never got caught.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Sep 2020)

Wonderful day cycling in the Lakes. Rode Corney Fell, very happy with my time, and Hardknott but although I was five minutes faster than last time disappointed to discover how far off the pace I am......21st in my age group.** Third in age group on Corney Fell, my pal is KOM.

** My buddy suggested I should keep in mind people come from all over the country to ride an iconic climb. He's KOM in the age group and 4:28 faster!!!


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Wonderful day cycling in the Lakes. Rode Corney Fell, very happy with my time, and Hardknott but although I was five minutes faster than last time disappointed to discover how far off the pace I am......21st in my age group.** Third in age group on Corney Fell, my pal is KOM.
> 
> ** My buddy suggested I should keep in mind people come from all over the country to ride an iconic climb. He's KOM in the age group and 4:28 faster!!!


Let a bit of air out of his tyres, before the next climb. There's always the chance he'll not notice.

Might slow him down a bit.


----------



## 12boy (21 Sep 2020)

Once when 8 or 9 I had to have a daily shot in the gut for rabies for 14 days. I was so scared I was farting dust. The doc knew I was terrified and pulled out a gigantic syringe and a needle at least 2 feet long and held this horrific torture device above my belly. I shut my eyes and began to bellow in agony until I realized I felt nothing. The doc had discarded the giant one and slid in a normal sized needle on a a regular syringe and before I knew it he was done. Much ado about nothing. The rest of the shots were a piece of cake.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Sep 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2020)

Morning  Had thought about an early bimble but looking out I see it's a pea souper again this morning so I'll just have a walk and breakfast and see how it's looking later. Only thing is the wind will be picking up later I think.


----------



## screenman (21 Sep 2020)

Morning all, dents today and a swim at Woodhall booked for 7pm.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
Sunny with a gentle breeze forecast for today. I was a bit of a lazy beggar yesterday so need to get my act together. 
Coffee first then out for a run. Phone doctor for flu jab appointment, phone dentist as the rear molar is getting painful on a more regular basis, get the turbo set up again after the holiday, and finally get back into my daily duolingo. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 
🏊‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️☕


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2020)

Good morning everyone. Here I am sat drinking coffee and watching the sky clear for what promises to be a beautiful day in the Lakes. The silence is deafening. I'm feeling very chilled. Slept from 11.00 through to 6.50, clearly I need to batter Lakeland climbs more often. 

I forget our route details today other than we will be riding through the Duddon Valley to Little Langdale and round Coniston, all great places to ride.............one small issue is Little Langdale is the other side of Wrynose. 🤔😲

I've ridden Wrynose before but not from this side.........extra porridge I think.


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2020)

Good morning all fellow wheezers.
The room are now clear so that when the carpet fitters arrive they can crack on.
Out early with the mutt and then the hanging around will start waiting for the phone call from the fitters.

I also have a new pair of Adidas Samba trainers arriving by post. I needed a new pair and the Martyn Lewis money site had a code and link for 30% off from Adidas.

Yesterday I fitted the new brake levers and cables to the tourer, today new bar tape will finish the job off.

Stay safe and sensible everyone


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow wheezers.
> The room are now clear so that when the carpet fitters arrive they can crack on.
> Out early with the mutt and then the hanging around will start waiting for the phone call from the fitters.
> 
> ...



Now you've got me thinking, a beer pump on the handlebars instead of those namby pamby bidons 🍻


----------



## mistyoptic (21 Sep 2020)

Wine delivery due this morning 🍷


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Now you've got me thinking, a beer pump on the handlebars instead of those namby pamby bidons 🍻



Just put it in your water bottle.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2020)

Morning. Today is going to be a nice day here.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2020)

First day of meteorological autumn and it definitely felt like it. Low lying mist, nip in the air, trees turning and dropping a few leaves and regular flocks of geese going over.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Wonderful day cycling in the Lakes. Rode Corney Fell, very happy with my time, and Hardknott but although I was five minutes faster than last time disappointed to discover how far off the pace I am......21st in my age group.** Third in age group on Corney Fell, my pal is KOM.
> 
> ** My buddy suggested I should keep in mind people come from all over the country to ride an iconic climb. He's KOM in the age group and 4:28 faster!!!


Blimey. Its hard enough driving over that in a car.
I take my hat off to you (and others on here).


----------



## oldwheels (21 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> First day of meteorological autumn and it definitely felt like it. Low lying mist, nip in the air, trees turning and dropping a few leaves and regular flocks of geese going over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the second pic at least of this path think you have put up. Strange apart from the better surface it looks identical to a path round a loch in Aros Park,Tobermory.


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Looks like another nice day out there.
Will be up and about in an hour or so.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> This is the second pic at least of this path think you have put up. Strange apart from the better surface it looks identical to a path round a loch in Aros Park,Tobermory.


Yes, I must venture further afield. Most of my pics are inclined to be local. Another summer over and I have never taken a jaunt anywhere else, although with Covid, it never felt like something I was that keen to do anyway.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2020)

Morning gang.
Another chilly but beautiful day beckons. 
Woke at 0700........a good 10 hours kip.
MrsD stirred, poked her head out of the duvet and said "its getting light already".
It only seems like last week when it was light at 0500.
Feeling a bit stronger today and MrsD has already had 2 biscuits. I feel a bacon and tomato on toast butty coming on then maybe a 2 mile walk.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I was raised a Catholic. Primary school education by nuns, Secondary school run by priests.
> 
> There was one priest who used to demand those who had transgressed see him in the sacristy at lunch time...........I never transgressed.........well never got caught.


Please don't tell me his name was Rodger


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Sep 2020)

Morning all, grey and windy here. Was going to go out on the bike but its looking like it will be a walk instead.


----------



## pawl (21 Sep 2020)

Morning all.Dry and sunny No wind.I here the bike calling take me out.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning all.Dry and sunny No wind.I here the bike calling take me out.


Tell it to give me a shout too then as I can't be arsed!


----------



## gavroche (21 Sep 2020)

Bonjour. Who is getting the croissants this morning? 
Lovely day again here in sunny North Wales. I am going to see my son at lunch time and see if i can use his phone to do my settle status thingy as my is not compatible with the government's site. He is also seriously talking about getting his French passport now so we will look into that as well. 
I might go for a ride later on when I get back before the weather starts deteriorating after today I believe. 
Does anyone also have problems with missing socks? I bought 6 brand new pairs not long ago and can only find one and half now. Where do they disappear to?


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Who is getting the croissants this morning?
> Lovely day again here in sunny North Wales. I am going to see my son at lunch time and see if i can use his phone to do my settle status thingy as my is not compatible with the government's site. He is also seriously talking about getting his French passport now so we will look into that as well.
> I might go for a ride later on when I get back before the weather starts deteriorating after today I believe.
> Does anyone also have problems with missing socks? I bought 6 brand new pairs not long ago and can only find one and half now. Where do they disappear to?


it is a well known fact that the sock fairy comes in the middle of the night to add to her collection.🧚‍♀️


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Please don't tell me his name was Rodger


No.........it was Fitzwilliam.......


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2020)

As today is going to be the best day of the week, I will be going for a bimble when it warms up a bit more.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> it is a well known fact that the sock fairy comes in the middle of the night to add to her collection.🧚‍♀️


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Sep 2020)

Well that's 8k done and dusted🏃‍♂️I've found a loop that is just over 1k, round the park and a quiet road loop. Birds are singing and another pot of coffee is on the brew. Time to ring the flu jab line, then the dentist 😯


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Please don't tell me his name was Rodger


It was Neil Down..........or maybe Ben.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2020)

A girl along the road I know and follow on Strava has just had a spin up to the local reservoir and has put a pic up of new tarmac they have put down. Brilliant as it was all potholes and broken up. Must give it a go when the legs are feeling strong. It's a fair pull up.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2020)

So tempting! Hope they don't put these horrible chips on top.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> So tempting! Hope they don't put these horrible chips on top.
> View attachment 548352




They probably will


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> So tempting! Hope they don't put these horrible chips on top.
> View attachment 548352


The chips would been put down when the tarmac was still warm and then rolled in.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> The chips would been put down when the tarmac was still warm and then rolled in.


My local path is covered in small twigs and acorns, riding the Brommie along there sounds like a combination of milk being poured into a bowl of Frosties, and bullets ricocheting of the mudguards 🚴‍♀️


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> It was Neil Down..........or maybe Ben.


Or the 2 Scottish dentists.......
Ben Doon and Phil McAverty.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Sep 2020)

Got through to the Flu Jab line, earliest appointment Saturday 31st October. Rang the Dentist, they asked a few questions and then said call back in half an hour and we'll check your history and get you sorted. Depending on the next set of X rays it will be either a new filling, root canal work, or an extraction ( rear Molar ) 
And as always happens, the pain has mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> It was Neil Down..........or maybe Ben.



Ben Dover?


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2020)

Sat in the cafe at the Garden Centre in Countersthorpe with a coffee and a teacake, its been an interesting ride out, road closure, diversion, an unknown main road and a load of lanes I've never ridden before.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> The chips would been put down when the tarmac was still warm and then rolled in.


Turns out it’s only as far as the treatment plant. The top mile and a half hasn’t been touched. It was the worst bit. I suspect it will just get neglected until it disintegrates.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Sat in the cafe at the Garden Centre in Countersthorpe with a coffee and a teacake, its been an interesting ride out, road closure, diversion, an unknown main road and a load of lanes I've never ridden before.


It is surprising how unknown lanes can lurk very close to familiar ones. I was looking at some of my most common routes on my digital OS map and noticed lanes not too far away from them that I have never been down. I checked the roads on Streetview and will make sure that I go and ride them over the next year or so.

*THIS ONE* turned out to be far less tempting!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2020)

They say the old jokes are best. Well thats what they say anyway, although I'm not exactly sure who says that anymore. 

11.5 mile bimble for me. Gorgeous weather here today.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2020)

I'm going to head out into the sunshine for an hour or so before I go to have my flu jab.

I was trying to work out where my fear of jabs comes from and I eventually remembered standing in line for jabs at school when I was 12. On one occasion I was 10 boys back and saw 2 or 3 start screaming and crying ahead of me, which got me really nervous. Then the boy in front of me fainted when they stuck the needle in his arm. That spooked me so I wriggled when they spiked me, which didn't go down well! 

I am finally getting better now that I am old(-ish). I still don't like needles, but they do seem to be smaller and sharper than the ones I remember from my childhood, so they don't tend to hurt as much.

I'm afraid that having a canula put in a vein on the back of my hand for CT scans is still something that I hate. Hopefully, I won't need to have many more of them done now that my clotting problems are under control...


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They say the old jokes are best. Well thats what they say anyway, although I'm not exactly sure who says that anymore.
> 
> 11.5 mile bimble for me. Gorgeous weather here today.
> 
> ...


Second picture, there's dinner just across the water!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Second picture, there's dinner just across the water!




I'm not fast enough to catch it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'm going to head out into the sunshine for an hour or so before I go to have my flu jab.
> 
> I was trying to work out where my fear of jabs comes from and I eventually remembered standing in line for jabs at school when I was 12. On one occasion I was 10 boys back and saw 2 or 3 start screaming and crying ahead of me, which got me really nervous. Then the boy in front of me fainted when they stuck the needle in his arm. That spooked me so I wriggled when they spiked me, which didn't go down well!
> 
> ...



My favourite is a bone marrow Biopsy. I was offered a sedative but as it would have meant hanging around after the procedure waiting for it to wear off, I declined. 

The specialist had said she'd do it herself as she "liked to keep her hand in" ( she looked about twelve years old and I wondered if the Hospital was having a "bring your child to work day" and the Specialist was letting her daughter have a go) 
Interesting procedure, I'm curious so I decided to watch, you lie on your side and they push this big needle like gubbins into the flesh of your hip until it reaches the bone, then they drill through the bone and a hollow tube takes a piece of the bone marrow out) 
What did make me smile was the Specialist carried her kit around in a small black and yellow plastic toolbox, like the sort they sell in Wilko 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It is surprising how unknown lanes can lurk very close to familiar ones. I was looking at some of my most common routes on my digital OS map and noticed lanes not too far away from them that I have never been down. I checked the roads on Streetview and will make sure that I go and ride them over the next year or so.
> 
> *THIS ONE* turned out to be far less tempting!



The local Orienteering Club has the occasional family Urban event. It starts in the High Street and heads down towards Poole Quay, there's so many little lanes, alleys and places that you wouldn't know were there, a real eye opener. ( I only made it as far as the Portsmouth Hoy before I got distracted 🍻) 😉


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> My favourite is a bone marrow Biopsy. I was offered a sedative but as it would have meant hanging around after the procedure waiting for it to wear off, I declined.
> 
> The specialist had said she'd do it herself as she "liked to keep her hand in" ( she looked about twelve years old and I wondered if the Hospital was having a "bring your child to work day" and the Specialist was letting her daughter have a go)
> Interesting procedure, I'm curious so I decided to watch, you lie on your side and they push this big needle like gubbins into the flesh of your hip until it reaches the bone, then they drill through the bone and a hollow tube takes a piece of the bone marrow out)
> What did make me smile was the Specialist carried her kit around in a small black and yellow plastic toolbox, like the sort they sell in Wilko 😁


A mate of mine was offered a sedative for an oral endoscopy but turned it down. He had to go for another one a year later and I asked if he would be having a sedative the second time round. He told me that he had started gagging on the instrument the previous time so no way would he have it done again without sedation!

There was a time when I would have fainted just reading about your biopsy. Seriously! I once fainted reading about the symptoms of an illness on Wikipedia.

A nurse doing tests on me in hospital told me that when I get anxious I stop breathing and it was throwing all the numbers out. In extreme cases I just black out. I have never seen anything done to me by any doctor or dentist because either my eyes are closed or I am looking the other way!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> A mate of mine was offered a sedative for an oral endoscopy but turned it down. He had to go for another one a year later and I asked if he would be having a sedative the second time round. He told me that he had started gagging on the instrument the previous time so no way would he have it done again without sedation!
> 
> There was a time when I would have fainted just reading about your biopsy. Seriously! I once fainted reading about the symptoms of an illness on Wikipedia.
> 
> A nurse doing tests on me in hospital told me that when I get anxious I stop breathing and it was throwing all the numbers out. In extreme cases I just black out. I have never seen anything done to me by any doctor or dentist because either my eyes are closed or I am looking the other way!


I’m prone to fainting too with some things. Just got to get my head down before I keel over. Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2020)

When I had my oral endoscopy i asked about a sedative.
She said "really it makes no difference.....you will be fine".
I stupidly believed her.
Honestly, when they started to shove it down my throat I just KNEW I was going to die. My worst ever experience.
I spoke to someone recently who told me he had a full anaesthetic, woke up on the bed, all done....no problems.
I know which I will have if I ever have a other one.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> A mate of mine was offered a sedative for an oral endoscopy but turned it down. He had to go for another one a year later and I asked if he would be having a sedative the second time round. He told me that he had started gagging on the instrument the previous time so no way would he have it done again without sedation!
> 
> There was a time when I would have fainted just reading about your biopsy. Seriously! I once fainted reading about the symptoms of an illness on Wikipedia.
> 
> A nurse doing tests on me in hospital told me that when I get anxious I stop breathing and it was throwing all the numbers out. In extreme cases I just black out. I have never seen anything done to me by any doctor or dentist because either my eyes are closed or I am looking the other way!



Oh, it gets better, the sample had to be sent away for analysis, a couple of weeks later they got in touch to say there was "some ambiguity" with the sample and could I come in for another biopsy... 😯

EDIT:
Forgot to mention that my colleagues at work were more than sympathetic, saying that I could lie on the work bench and they would perform the procedure themselves with a diamond coated industrial core drill 😁🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When I had my oral endoscopy i asked about a sedative.
> She said "really it makes no difference.....you will be fine".
> I stupidly believed her.
> Honestly, when they started to shove it down my throat I just KNEW I was going to die. My worst ever experience.
> ...


My dad was always really good at getting anything done. He just took the numbing spray for his throat and didn’t take the sedation and said he was fine. I just about gag even thinking about it!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My dad was always really good at getting anything done. He just took the numbing spray for his throat and didn’t take the sedation and said he was fine. I just about gag even thinking about it!




Same here. There is no way I could do it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When I had my oral endoscopy i asked about a sedative.
> She said "really it makes no difference.....you will be fine".
> I stupidly believed her.
> Honestly, when they started to shove it down my throat I just KNEW I was going to die. My worst ever experience.
> ...



While they were trying to get to the source of my problems they initially suspected gastrointestinal problems so booked me in for a Colonoscopy followed by a Gastroscopy ( might have been the other way round) I thought to myself " I hope they rinse it off before poking it down my throat )
I did have a sedative before the procedures and was pretty much on cloud 9 not having eaten for over 48 hours.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2020)

Countesthorpe the destination, 60 miles the journey. An interesting mornings cycling, It started out as a routine Monday ride, but when I came to cross the A426 and ride into Gilmorton the road was closed, rode down almost into the village but found the rest of the road sealed off, theres a new estate there and I did think of riding through the new estate they're building but parts of it are still a building site and I didn't fancy that, so I rode back to the main road, I then got my phone out and consulted my friend Google and worked out a new route to Countesthorpe, that route took me up a short section of the main road then right into the lanes round Ashby Magna and Willoughby Waterleys, most of which I hadn't ridden before and onto Countesthorpe. Whilst I was drinking coffee in the cafe I consulted Mr Google again and worked out a new route that avoided the main road, riding it wasn't nice. When I left I used my regular route home till I got to Peatling Pava, I then turned right and worked my way across to Broughton Astley where I turned onto a regular route home through Frolesworth, Claybrooke Magna and Monks Kirby. A lovely morning out on my bike, bright and sunny with light winds, it was a bit nippy first thing, I was in summer tights and a long sleeve summer jersey, when I left the cafe it had warmed up nicely and I could have done with just shorts and a short sleeved top, An enjoyable morning out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Countesthorpe the destination, 60 miles the journey. An interesting mornings cycling, It started out as a routine Monday ride, but when I came to cross the A426 and ride into Gilmorton the road was closed, rode down almost into the village but found the rest of the road sealed off, theres a new estate there and I did think of riding through the new estate they're building but parts of it are still a building site and I didn't fancy that, so I rode back to the main road, I then got my phone out and consulted my friend Google and worked out a new route to Countesthorpe, that route took me up a short section of the main road then right into the lanes round Ashby Magna and Willoughby Waterleys, most of which I hadn't ridden before and onto Countesthorpe. Whilst I was drinking coffee in the cafe I consulted Mr Google again and worked out a new route that avoided the main road, riding it wasn't nice. When I left I used my regular route home till I got to Peatling Pava, I then turned right and worked my way across to Broughton Astley where I turned onto a regular route home through Frolesworth, Claybrooke Magna and Monks Kirby. A lovely morning out on my bike, bright and sunny with light winds, it was a bit nippy first thing, I was in summer tights and a long sleeve summer jersey, when I left the cafe it had warmed up nicely and I could have done with just shorts and a short sleeved top, An enjoyable morning out.



Some lovely village names there Dave 👍


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Some lovely village names there Dave 👍



I know, some of those villages are pretty with thatched cottages


----------



## 12boy (21 Sep 2020)

The smoke from fires as much as 1500 miles away has finally abated and I will definitely go for a ride this morning. Still a tad hazy but so much better. Leaves are turning and I hope they fall before the next snowfall so we don't repeat the broken tree limbs from 2 weeks ago. I will be getting bids from arborists to either trim or remove the giant unhealthy cottonwood in the back yard that threatens the house with branch damage. Still have tomatoes, lettuce, squash, cukes and a bushel or so of carrots in the garden and once they're done I can begin preparing it for the spring. Been thinking about making a 25x12 hoop house in the spring so as to be able to begin planting stuff in March. That way the inevitable cycle of nice days and heavy snows won't delay planting until late May. Had a great visit from eldest son over the weekend who dug some carrots and made pear-applesauce and raspberry jam with his Mom which made her very happy. Mrs 12, our sons and their wives are definite foodies and I, of course, benefit from this interest.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> While they were trying to get to the source of my problems they initially suspected gastrointestinal problems so booked me in for a Colonoscopy followed by a Gastroscopy ( might have been the other way round) I thought to myself " I hope they rinse it off before poking it down my throat )
> I did have a sedative before the procedures and was pretty much on cloud 9 not having eaten for over 48 hours.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2020)

Sh*t sh*t and double sh*t !!!!!
Friends of ours have a nephew** that went for a night out on Saturday.
Got in an argument and swung a punch. Missed the guy he was trying to hit......hit the guy behind him AND killed him stone dead.
How your life can hinge on one moment.
So many people's lives destroyed in 2 seconds...... very very sad for all involved.
**nephew has a 2 year old child


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Some lovely village names there Dave 👍


I love the way that history and geography come together in place names, and the way that languages from different peoples from different times get combined into a single name that lives on to this day. I guess the English Midlands have a particularly rich tapestry due to the British, the Saxons, the Danish and the Normans all leaving their mark.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sh*t sh*t and double sh*t !!!!!
> Friends of ours have a nephew** that went for a night out on Saturday.
> Got in an argument and swung a punch. Missed the guy he was trying to hit......hit the guy behind him AND killed him stone dead.
> How your life can hinge on one moment.
> ...




Good grief. What a terrible thing to have happen to everyone involved.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2020)

Now I feel _really _stupid. Or paranoid... 

Either those of you who _HAVE _had a flu jab recently have been sitting back and enjoying me wimping on about needles, or some kind of joke is being played on me - _Candid Camera_-styleee! 

I did as I was told and arrived at Tod health centre exactly on time. (I walked laps around the car park until 30 seconds before the appointment.) Corona virus protocol dictates that the doors are locked and patients have to ring a bell to summon somebody to let them in. A receptionist arrived within seconds of me ringing. She checked my name on a list and told me to go and wait in a chair at the end of the waiting room. I had been sitting for less than 5 seconds when a nurse called my name from down the corridor so I jumped up and saw her motioning me into a side room. After walking in I glanced around nervously, searching for a _HUGE BOX_ holding the _MASSIVE SYRINGES_ with their _VAST NEEDLES_. I was looking at a box on the desk across the room when she asked me to confirm my name and d.o.b. "_ColinJ_" and "_When dinosaurs still roamed the earth..._" 

"_Would you like me to do the left arm or the right?_"

"_Like? LIKE! I'd like to never have VAST NEEDLES stuck into me, ta very much. Oh, very well, right arm I suppose..._"

She was holding a small object about the size of a postage stamp, but I didn't have my glasses on so I couldn't focus on it. Anyway, she pulled my sleeve up to check that there was enough flesh there to take the full length of the VAST NEEDLE, when it was finally brought out of its box. She wiped my arm with the postage stamp-sized swab. It must have held some kind of alcohol gel to clean the spot where she was going to stab me...

"_Right - off you go then..._"

What did she mean? Off I go to the chair in the corner of the room while she fished out the instrument of torture?

"_Off I go?_"

She grinned... "_Go and do whatever it is that you have planned for the rest of the afternoon!_"

"_Er, aren't you going to give me the flu jab then?_"

"_I just DID!_"

"_YOU - CANNOT - BE - SERIOUS!!! The last time I was vaccinated it was a huge needle, and hurt like hell! Mind you, that was over half a century ago, so I guess that technology has improved since then!"_

I actually find it hard to believe that I had the '_jab_'. It didn't even feel as painful as having a butterfly land on one's arm.

I'm waiting to see the video on YouTube - "_Todmorden Health Centre pranks Volume 2_" in which hapless idiots are fooled into thinking that they have been vaccinated, using a postage stamp!


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Now I feel _really _stupid. Or paranoid...
> 
> Either those of you who _HAVE _had a flu jab recently have been sitting back and enjoying me wimping on about needles, or some kind of joke is being played on me - _Candid Camera_-styleee!
> 
> ...


You'd have been happier if she had used one of her syringe collection then.


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2020)

I've actually decided not to have a flu jab this year.
As Covid19 is supposedly much worse than the usual flu, and the current precautions we are taking are meant to prevent us getting it, then the reasonable assumption to be made is that your chances of getting normal flu are vastly reduced compared to a usual year.
Saves me the hassle and saves the NHS time and money.
Win/win.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'd have been happier if she had used one of her syringe collection then.


Not _exactly_... 

I felt high as a kite when I walked out. I had been expecting an unpleasant experience and just had a bit of a laugh.

It made me think that if an effective corona virus vaccine is eventually found and they can use similar vaccination techniques, vaccinating billions of people might actually be viable. I had been thinking that it would take (say) 30-60 seconds per person but I could seem them doing one every 5 seconds if the people in each queue have their arms bared ready.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2020)

The NHS is now so rubbish in Wales that last year they didn't contact Mr WD to go for his flu jab. To say they are incompetent is an under statement. I have no faith in the Drs or hospitals in Wales.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2020)

Hmm... I've been doing some research!

It seems that there is a flu vaccine for intradermal use. It is injected using a tiny needle, just under the skin.

The normal vaccine is for intramuscular use and that _does _require a much bigger needle.

The catch is that intradermal injections should only be used for those aged 18-64. I am 65 next birthday, so it looks like it _WILL _be _VAST NEEDLE_ time in 2021!


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm... I've been doing some research!
> 
> It seems that there is a flu vaccine for intradermal use. It is injected using a tiny needle, just under the skin.
> 
> ...



A case of "ignorance is bliss" perhaps?

Now you have a whole 12 months to stew about it


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> A case of "ignorance is bliss" perhaps?
> 
> Now you have a whole 12 months to stew about it


Well, at least I won't go in next time expecting the same pleasant experience as today and then get a nasty surprise!

I got as far as the door of the room in the health centre before getting anxious, which is a huge improvement on what I used to be like. If I can just be anxious for 30 seconds and in pain for 15 seconds, that isn't too bad.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Well, at least I won't go in next time expecting the same pleasant experience as today and then get a nasty surprise!
> 
> I got as far as the door of the room in the health centre before getting anxious, which is a huge improvement on what I used to be like. If I can just be anxious for 30 seconds and in pain for 15 seconds, that isn't too bad.


You went in this time expecting the worst, it never happened, which may have eased the pain.

Try here next time!


----------



## pawl (21 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The NHS is now so rubbish in Wales that last year they didn't contact Mr WD to go for his flu jab. To say they are incompetent is an under statement. I have no faith in the Drs or hospitals in Wales.




Had a text from my surgery asking me to go for my flu jab. Probably doing all the oldies first This year they are doing a clinic having booked appointments.
Job done.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Had a text from my surgery asking me to go for my flu jab. Probably doing all the oldies first This year they are doing a clinic having booked appointments.
> Job done.


Syringe or "postage stamp"?


----------



## oldwheels (21 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, I must venture further afield. Most of my pics are inclined to be local. Another summer over and I have never taken a jaunt anywhere else, although with Covid, it never felt like something I was that keen to do anyway.


It was not my intention to criticise your pics as being local. After all most of the ones I have posted this summer have been within a few miles of either my own home or that of my son. I had hoped this summer to explore a bit more of Banff and Buchan as so far not too overrun with tourists but Covid put paid to that idea.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Sep 2020)

You make no mention of the laxative involved {cannot remember the name} or is that too terrible to mention.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> You make no mention of the laxative involved {cannot remember the name} or is that too terrible to mention.


Liquorice?


----------



## oldwheels (21 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'm going to head out into the sunshine for an hour or so before I go to have my flu jab.
> 
> I was trying to work out where my fear of jabs comes from and I eventually remembered standing in line for jabs at school when I was 12. On one occasion I was 10 boys back and saw 2 or 3 start screaming and crying ahead of me, which got me really nervous. Then the boy in front of me fainted when they stuck the needle in his arm. That spooked me so I wriggled when they spiked me, which didn't go down well!
> 
> ...


In my experience they seem to stick a cannula in for almost any procedure. You do get a trolley to hang the bag on but a nuisance going for a shower or to the bog.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> In my experience they seem to stick a cannula in for almost any procedure. You do get a trolley to hang it on but a nuisance going for a shower or to the bog.


There is just something really 'icky' about the back of the hand! And I did knock it a few times, which didn't help.

I was a bit out of it in hospital, but I have a vague recollection of them putting one in my arm and leaving it in for a few days.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Liquorice?


No but it tends to be explosive and you do not wish to be too far from a toilet. In one ward I was in they gave about 4 people the dose at the same time with only one ward toilet. The experienced patients sussed out any alternative refuges within sprinting distance in advance.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> No but it tends to be explosive and you do not wish to be too far from a toilet. In one ward I was in they gave about 4 people the dose at the same time with only one ward toilet. The experienced patients sussed out any alternative refuges within sprinting distance in advance.



My Good Lady has mobility problems, no chance of her sprinting anywhere, the doctor prescribed her a laxative recently, kept me occupied following her around with a mop and bucket, and needed extra washing done.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2020)

I've had a good day, an excellent bike ride this morning, navigating unfamiliar lanes added extra interest to the ride, we also had a pleasant evening down the club, we won 60 quid on the bingo, and generally had a good evening being sociable.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2020)

I've been on an absolutely stunning ride in the Lakes. Quiet lanes, good climbs, no people, no cars, hugely varying scenery, beautiful valleys, great pasty shop and a cafe selling homemade Chorley cake.

It did include Wrynose but from the easy, Hardknott, side.
















Last time I had a ride as good as this was the Outer Hebrides in 2004 - I'm not joking today has been wonderful.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've been on an absolutely stunning ride in the Lakes. Quiet lanes, good climbs, no people, no cars, hugely varying scenery, beautiful valleys, great pasty shop and a cafe selling homemade Chorley cake.
> 
> It did include Wrynose but from the easy, Hardknott, side.
> View attachment 548466
> ...


Free range barbeque!!


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2020)

Can someone turn the lights on it's still dark out there 

Might have a little mountain bike bimble for a change this morning. Just out the new cycle path that runs between Comrie and St Fillans, then on the way back I could climb up to the tv mast on the forestry track. It's to be windy anyway so don't want to venture far.


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2020)

Morning all looking like a glorious Wednesday out there today, have a good one. Donny for brunch then a nice piece of furniture to pick up in Nottingham this evening so a high mileage day in the car.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all looking like a glorious Wednesday out there today, have a good one. Donny for brunch then a nice piece of furniture to pick up in Nottingham this evening so a high mileage day in the car.




I thought it was Tuesday?

Good morning. It's chilly and misty here.


----------



## screenman (22 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I thought it was Tuesday?
> 
> Good morning. It's chilly and misty here.



It is, I only said it looked like


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> It is, I only said it looked like




It's to early for your shenanigans


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Sep 2020)

Morning all, waiting to hear the prison doors clang shut again, like in the titles of Porridge. Will find out this afternoon. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Last day of decent weather for a while, by the looks of the forecast.
Off out and about in a couple of hours, doing stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I've had a good day, an excellent bike ride this morning, navigating unfamiliar lanes added extra interest to the ride, we also had a pleasant evening down the club, we won 60 quid on the bingo, and generally had a good evening being sociable.


I hope the tax man is aware of the £ks you have won this year


----------



## oldwheels (22 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Can someone turn the lights on it's still dark out there
> 
> Might have a little mountain bike bimble for a change this morning. Just out the new cycle path that runs between Comrie and St Fillans, then on the way back I could climb up to the tv mast on the forestry track. It's to be windy anyway so don't want to venture far.


Just for future reference where approximately does the path start in St Fillans and is it wide enough for a trike ie about 3ft wide?


----------



## oldwheels (22 Sep 2020)

Have to hang about the house this morning waiting for a call from a GP to discuss the next move following my liver scan which seemed ok but my blood samples are not quite right so some more investigation probably. 
Grey day anyway but not raining yet despite the forecast of heavy rain and a brisk southerly wind. 
MV Coruisk has "technical problems" so service is in a bit of chaos. Just as well I am not travelling off today.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2020)

Good morning all.
Cool and misty but the sun is threatening to come through.
A tad late but in my defence I was up and about at 0700.......just busy doing stuff.
Nipping out to Wickes shortly for some paint. Sadly I am having to pay someone else to do relatively easy jobs at the moment.
On a positive note I have already had a slice of toast and MrsD has had 2 biscuits. Frightened of saying it but we feel we may be turning a corner.
@PaulSB .....I picked my first 3 red tomatoes yesterday


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Have to hang about the house this morning waiting for a call from a GP to discuss the next move following my liver scan which seemed ok but my blood samples are not quite right so some more investigation probably.
> Grey day anyway but not raining yet despite the forecast of heavy rain and a brisk southerly wind.
> MV Coruisk has "technical problems" so service is in a bit of chaos. Just as well I am not travelling off today.


We must share the same GP as I have just got through that. They are doing more blood tests this week. At least they accept there is a problem.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2020)

late today


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Just for future reference where approximately does the path start in St Fillans and is it wide enough for a trike ie about 3ft wide?


It's mostly quite wide, bit rough here and there but there are some horrible tight hairpin bends at the St Fillans end. 

From St Fillans village it's a little road called Station Road that takes you to the St Fillans end of it and it comes out on to a little quiet back road that goes to Comrie at the other end. It's not very long so not that exciting.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2020)

Nice MTB bimble done. I only did Crieff to St Fillans. Didn't think the legs were up to doing to the climb up to the mast as well plus I was expecting a parcel which has just been so well timed.

Was dark when I set out and forgot to start the Garmin so missed out a couple of miles. You can see on the first pic it's still at the start screen. Lol.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's mostly quite wide, bit rough here and there but there are so horrible tight hairpin bends at the St Fillans end.
> 
> From St Fillans village it's a little road called Station Road that takes you to the St Fillans end of it and it comes out on to a little quiet back road that goes to Comrie at the other end. It's not very long so not that exciting.
> 
> View attachment 548500


Thanks looks interesting.Never noticed that little road but usually just concentrating on passing through within the speed limits. Short is fine as I would just go there in passing on my way towards Perth.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2020)

Talk about role reversal 
We have our 2 'kids' telling us to make sure we eat plenty of green veg.
Next thing they will be punishing us if we leave any


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2020)

My babies.
A shame to eat them really.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My babies.
> A shame to eat them really.
> View attachment 548505


👏


----------



## Paulus (22 Sep 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees, 
A bit late on parade today, I didn't wake up un 'till 8.30.
Nice and sunny this morning, probably the last for a while. 
Out with Millie the Collie shortly and then aride around on the bike for a few essentials at the local shops.
I will fit some new handlebar tape to the tourer later finishing that off.
And then starting on one of the other bikes.
Stay safe and stay smart.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2020)

After a numpty ran ibto the back of my sons car and wrote it off, he still hasn't replaced it yet as he is saving money. Today was the first day he rode his bike to work. Only 3 miles but it's been years since he rode it. He said, his lungs were Not gasping. His heart was not bleeding and his legs were fine. NOT.

I told him the exercise would be good for him


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2020)

Good morning. It's dull, grey and breezy though the sun is making an effort to break through. Another good sleep though I did wake and read for an hour in the middle of the night.

A short ride to Coniston today, 40 miles and 3000 feet with a coffee stop. Then I have to go home. I don't want to as I've enjoyed the first three days of freedom in nearly 7 months.


----------



## Paulus (22 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My babies.
> A shame to eat them really.
> View attachment 548505


Yesterdays crop.😁


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Yesterdays crop.😁
> View attachment 548507




Not boasting MUCH


----------



## Paulus (22 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Not boasting MUCH


Of course not.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> After a numpty ran ibto the back of my sons car and wrote it off, he still hasn't replaced it yet as he is saving money. Today was the first day he rode his bike to work. Only 3 miles but it's been years since he rode it. He said, his lungs were Not gasping. His heart was not bleeding and his legs were fine. NOT.
> 
> I told him the exercise would be good for him



I had 10 years off the the bike, started cycling again in 1979, I remember the first commute, it was only 3.5 miles. our work station was based on the top floor up three flights of stairs, I barely made it upstairs after that ride.


----------



## pawl (22 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Liquorice?




Takes all sorts


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2020)

This is what was in my parcel. Always wanted to try one so I shall see if it's an instrument of torture or a revelation in the next few days.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> late today


Whereweryer


----------



## pawl (22 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is what was in my parcel. Always wanted to try one so I shall see if it's an instrument of torture or a revelation in the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 548509
> 
> ...


----------



## gavroche (22 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is what was in my parcel. Always wanted to try one so I shall see if it's an instrument of torture or a revelation in the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 548509


Don't forget it takes a bit of time to get used to a saddle.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Sep 2020)

A belated good morning fellow retirees.
Bit of a rough night with nausea and muscle aches, slept intermittently and woke about 9 o'clock 😯
I've just had a blast under the shower and I'm starting to feel human.
Mrs Tenkay has just set headed out for a run, I'll have to get my act together as she'll be leaving me in the dust if her progress continues.

I've managed to get a Dental appointment for a couple of weeks time, the practice were really good, phoning back and having me speak with the Dentist who discussed the various options depending on what he finds on the day.
When I used to race over silly distances and the body and mind were trying to gang up on me to ease off or give up, I used to ask myself " is this as bad as toothache?" it never was.

Have a lovely peaceful remains of the day folks 🏊‍♀️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♀️🚴‍♀️


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is what was in my parcel. Always wanted to try one so I shall see if it's an instrument of torture or a revelation in the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 548509


The male species couldn't use that on the naked bike ride that's for sure


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Whereweryer


Bed


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Bed


Typical


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is what was in my parcel. Always wanted to try one so I shall see if it's an instrument of torture or a revelation in the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 548509




Looks quite comfy. Let me know how It pans out.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks quite comfy. Let me know how It pans out.


I've just been out to the shed and stuck it on to the Cube road bike so might get a chance to try it tomorrow. They are more for road bikes than upright bikes I think. Reading reviews some found them perfect from the first ride, others needed a few rides and adjustments and then said they were good. Very personal things saddles though so even reviews don't always help.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Sep 2020)

Not sure how it happened but my front garden always seems to have splash of colour. My wife took more to do with it than me so her influence is still around. The Nerines also known as Naked Ladies have come into flower which seems a bit early as they usually flower up to about christmas time. At each end of the same border are a couple of shrubs which also show colour late in the season. 
Soon be time to shift my flower tubs back on to the concrete path to allow the snowdrops and later bluebells to come through. The tubs keep the weeds out of sight for the summer.
Not going to try a picture of any of it as it is pouring rain.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks quite comfy. Let me know how It pans out.



I had a Charge Pan on the Turbo for a while, that was quite comfy


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Yesterdays crop.😁
> View attachment 548507


Well anyone can can go to Tesco and pretend they are home grown
Not that I am in any way jealous.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2020)

Hermes are due with a Wiggle delivery soon. Just some High 5 hydration tabs and a box of gels. Hoping there’s Haribo


----------



## rustybolts (22 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is what was in my parcel. Always wanted to try one so I shall see if it's an instrument of torture or a revelation in the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 548509





Mo1959 said:


> This is what was in my parcel. Always wanted to try one so I shall see if it's an instrument of torture or a revelation in the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 548509


Looks like a cross section of an extracted back molar from a King Kong but I do like the flatulence channel. Good luck with it anyway !!


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2020)

_Mm--"Is she really going out with him?
"Well, there she is, Let's ask her"
"Betty, is that Jimmy's ring you're wearing?"
"Mm-hm"
"Gee, it must be great riding on his ebike with him"
"Is he picking you up after school today on the ebike?"
"Mm-mm"
"By the way, where did you meet him?"
"I met him at Halfords
He turned around and smiled at me
You get the picture
"Yes, we see"
That's when I fell for the leader of the battery pack
My folks were always putting him down
They said he's not a real cyclist
They told me he was bad but I knew he was just getting older
That's why I fell for the leader of the battery pack
One day my dad said find a real cyclist
I had to tell my Jimmy we're through
He stood there and asked me why, but all I could do was cry
I'm sorry I hurt you, the leader of the battery pack
Do do
He sort of smiled and kissed me good bye
The tears were beginning to show
As he hummed slowly away in Max Assist on that rainy night,
I begged him to use standard assist, whether he heard,
I'll never know Look out! Look out! Look out!
I felt so helpless, what could I do
Remembering all the puddles he's ridden through?
In school they all stop and stare
I can't hide the tears, but I don't care
I'll never forget him, the leader of the battery pack
Ooh, the leader of the battery pack now he's gone flat
the leader of the pack now he's gone flat
the leader of the pack now he's gone flat."_

for my good friend @gavroche


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Sep 2020)

Back from a very blowy loop of the Pentlands this morning, very hard work, touch and go in places. But also a couple of huge wind assisted descents, I was reminded of the Zwift tagline “Where fun is fast”. It certainly was


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

_"I'm looking for a dream on a mean machine 
With hell in his eyes 
I want a devil in skin tight leather 
He's gonna be wild as the wind 
And one fine night I'll be holdin' on tight 

To a cool rider, a cool rider 
If he's cool enough he can burn me through and through
If it takes forever, then I'll wait forever 
No ordinary boy, no ordinary boy is gonna do 
I want a rider that's cool 

I want a cool rider, a cool, cool, cool, cool rider
I want a cool rider, a cool, cool, cool, cool rider 
I want a C - O - O - L R - I - D - E - R 
I need a C - O - O - L R - I - D - E - R
I want a cool rider, a cool, cool, cool, cool rider 
I want a C - O - O -L R - I - D - E - R 
I need a C - O - O - L R - I - D- E - R"_


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> _Mm--"Is she really going out with him?
> "Well, there she is, Let's ask her"
> "Betty, is that Jimmy's ring you're wearing?"
> "Mm-hm"
> ...



Oh Chapeau Drago! 

_"My folks were always putting him down" _

My mind automatically put in the backing chorus: "down, down"


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2020)

I've been for a 5 mile walk


----------



## gavroche (22 Sep 2020)

I owe @Drago a big thank you for saving me £20 on cycling insurance. I was with British Cycling and my renewal came, due on October 1st at £42. I inquired with Wiggles and they can do it for just under £22 so I obviously cancelled BC and will go with Wiggles next month. Cheers mate.


----------



## Sterlo (22 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> I owe @Drago a big thank you for saving me £20 on cycling insurance. I was with British Cycling and my renewal came, due on October 1st at £42. I inquired with Wiggles and they can do it for just under £22 so I obviously cancelled BC and will go with Wiggles next month. Cheers mate.


I did it myself earlier this year, before you take it out, check out for codes, they're currently offering 15% discount, same as I got back in July. If you're just getting the Assist cover, it comes out at £20.40 for the year.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2020)

Same here team. I get half price CUK membership, but wiggle is cheaper for similar level of cover so when mine expires that's where I'm going. The CUK chipwrapper is a waste of trees and goes straight on the fire.


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2020)

Courier delivered our new sun canopy to the site at lunchtime.
Erection took longer than expected. MrsD blamed my age......


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2020)

The sirens are screaming, and the fires are howling
Way down in the valley tonight
There's a man in the shadows with a gun in his eye
And an ebike shining oh so bright
There's evil in the air and there's thunder in the sky,
And a killer's on the bloodshot streets
And down in the tunnels where the deadly are rising
Oh, I swear I saw a young boy down in the gutter
His battery was flat in the heat
My ebike the only thing in this whole world
That's pure and good and right
And wherever you are and wherever you go
There's always gonna be front and rear lights,
But I gotta get out, I gotta break out now
Before the final crack of dawn
So we gotta make the most of our one charge together
When it's over, you know,
We'll both bewalking home.

Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone when the morning comes
When the night is over, like a bat out of hell, I'll be gone, gone, gone
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone when the morning comes
But when the day is done
And the battery runs down
And the moonlight's shining through
Then like a sinner before the gates of Heaven
I'll come walking on back to you.

I'm gonna hit the highway like a battering ram
On a silver-black Carrera bike
When the battery is hot, and the engine is hungry
And we're all about to see the light
Nothing ever grows in this rotting old hole,
And everything is stunted and lost
And nothing really rocks, and nothing really rolls,
And nothing's ever worth the cost

Well I know that I'm damned if I use max assist,
And maybe I'm damned if I do,
But with every other beat I've got left in my heart,
You know I want to be damned with you
If I gotta be damned, you know I want to be damned
Dancing through the night with you/
Well if I gotta be damned, you know I want to be damned,
Gotta be damned, you know I want to be damned
Gotta be damned, you know I want to be damned
Humming through the night,
Humming through the night,
Humming through the night with you

Oh, baby you're the only thing in this whole world
That's pure and good and right
And wherever you are and wherever you go
There's always gonna be front and rear lights,
But I gotta get out, I gotta break out now
Before the final crack of dawn
So we gotta make the most of our one night together
When the battery is flat, you know,
We'll both be walking home

Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone when the morning comes
When the night is over, like a bat out of hell, I'll be gone, gone, gone
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone when the morning comes
But when the battery is done
And the sun goes down
And the moonlight's shining through
Then like a sinner before the gates of Heaven
I'll come walking on back to you
Then like a sinner before the gates of Heaven
I'll come walking on back to you

Well I can see myself humming up the road, faster
Than any Jowwy has ever gone
And my skin is raw, but my soul is ripe,
And no one's gonna stop me now, I'm gonna make my escape
But I can't stop thinking of you,
And I never see the sudden curve until it's way too late
And I never see the sudden curve until it's way too late

Then I'm down in the bottom of a pit in the blazing sun,
Torn and twisted with the battery pack stuck up my bum
And I think somebody somewhere must be laughi ng like hell
And the last thing I see is my bike, still humming, still humming
Breaking out of my body and flying away
Like a bat out of hell

Then I'm down in the bottom of a pit in the blazing sun,
Torn and twisted with a battery pack stuck up my bum
And I think somebody somewhere must be tolling a bell
And the last thing I see is my bike,
Still humming, still humming
Breaking out of my body, and humming away
In maximum assist
In maximum assist
In maximum assist
In maximum assist (I'll be gone when the morning comes)
In maximum assist(I'll be gone when the morning comes)
In maximum assist


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2020)

_The lights were groovy colours,
The band was playin' slow.
We danced just one dance together
Then she said "I've gotta go now!"
I brushed away a teardrop
And followed 'er outside
Where a long-haired yob on a pedelec
Was waiting to gi' 'er a ride.
I'll never forget that freak she went with:
Tell him he'd better leave town.
'Cos as soon as me ebike's front mud-guard is fixed
Gonna find the creep and put him down! (Down, down)
When I get me ebike out on the road
I'm gonna ride, ride, ride!
When I get me ebike out on the road
I'm gonna ride, ride, ride!
When I get me ebike out on the road
Ain't nobody gonna tell me where to go. No!
When I get me ebike out on the road
I'm gonna ride, ride, ride, ride, ride!
(Funky ebike)
Move Funky ebike
Move Funky ebike
Move Funky…_


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2020)

Born to be Mild.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I hope the tax man is aware of the £ks you have won this year


No problem!


Casino.co.uk said:


> *Is Gambling Taxable In The UK?*
> 
> No, gambling is tax free in the UK. While players in some countries such as the USA, France, and Macau have to deal with gambling taxes between 1% and 25%, bettors in the United Kingdom have the privilege of keeping the entirety of their winnings. As a matter of fact, both online and offline gamblers in Britain don’t have to waste their time thinking about taxes. If you’ve been gambling for a while, you might recall dealing with betting duties years ago, except Gordon Brown, who was Chancellor of the Exchequer at the time, scrapped that tax in 2001.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is what was in my parcel. Always wanted to try one so I shall see if it's an instrument of torture or a revelation in the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 548509


How do you park a bike in this???


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2020)

It's a tough life........but someone's got to do it.


----------



## 12boy (22 Sep 2020)

Dirk, I love the first picture of your canopy because of the ferocious guard dog in the doorway ready to rend the flesh of any miscreant who might dare to invade her realm. The canopy is pretty cool, too.
I shall do a little core and stretches then out for a Brompton ride and then hit the chores du jour...new grill installed on the Element, a weekly paper for Mrs 12, tags for her CRV, replace the dead water feature pump, rake up more crap from the trees due to the high winds we've had, and other things that will no doubt occur. The only difficulty will be not falling into my obsessive mode and forgetting that " What the hell, I'm retired and doing some of this tomorrow will be good, too. Vaya con Dios, compadres.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2020)

Mary had a little ebike
She rode is across the wet grass
Every time the wheel went round
She got a buzz up her arse


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Talk about role reversal
> We have our 2 'kids' telling us to make sure we eat plenty of green veg.
> Next thing they will be punishing us if we leave any



We get a version of that, when we go away in our Motorhome, to mainland Europe. We never book anything, we just go.

The kids complain that we do not tell them where we are going, when we will be back etc etc.

My answer.... "your turn to worry now" .... said with a smile


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2020)

Gavroche had no ebike,
He was very sad,
Then he landed on his crossbar,
And now has but one nad.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Courier delivered our new sun canopy to the site at lunchtime.
> Erection took longer than expected. MrsD blamed my age......
> View attachment 548565
> 
> ...



Watching others erect their awning is an endless source of entertainment


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Watching others erect their awning is an endless source of entertainment



Matron!


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Sep 2020)

Desolate autumn
A modern, bicycle glides
enjoying the day


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Sep 2020)

No travel ban as yet. Phew, for now.


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Desolate autumn
> A modern, bicycle glides
> enjoying the day


Is that some sort of weird Japanese teriyaki or summat?


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Is that some sort of weird Japanese teriyaki or summat?



Yes, it's my attempt at a Haiku ( I was rather hoping that someone would ask if it was a Haiku, then I could have responded "Bless You")


----------



## pawl (22 Sep 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Looks like a cross section of an extracted back molar from a King Kong but I do like the flatulence channel. Good luck with it anyway !!




Yep it means you always have a tail wind.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2020)

There was a young man called Gavroche
And on food he did like to nosh
But he had no ebike
For he did not like
But that is a load of old tosh.


----------



## pawl (22 Sep 2020)

How the hell did I get in the poets thread.

I don’t mean the saying P off early tomorrow is Saturday Not sure if was allowed to say piss off.


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2020)

Last night on this site.
Moving on tomorrow for a few nights on Exmoor. near Dunster, before heading home on Monday.
My gardner has cut my lawns back home today, so I won't get back to a jungle.


----------



## gavroche (22 Sep 2020)

There was a smart man called Drago
He huffed and puffed on his ebike
He then remembered that not so long ago
He could still manage it on his proper bike.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> No travel ban as yet. Phew, for now.


Effectively for people like me there is a ban as I stay with family. This means I cannot get to good cycle lanes and get in some distance at a reasonable time of day. As tourists seem to be able to come and go freely I cannot get triking from home either unless early morning when it is still pretty dark now.
Not a happy bunny as it seems targeting the wrong people. Ban everybody as before except workers who need to earn to live I would accept but this is an ill thought out mish mash which will have little effect on behaviour of the uncaring and careless.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2020)

I have just emailed my local Suzuki garage to book my car in to have the advisories on my last MOT done.

As it has to be picked up I want to get it done before they stop the pick up service that I have always had.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just emailed my local Suzuki garage to book my car in to have the advisories on my last MOT done.
> 
> As it has to be picked up I want to get it done before they stop the pick up service that I have always had.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Can't you drive there, bike in the back, and then ride home. Returning on the bike, when all is done.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can't you drive there, bike in the back, and then ride home. Returning on the bike, when all is done.




There is 1 serious, serious hill that I would never get up even with MY bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There is 1 serious, serious hill that I would never get up even with MY bike.




I took my car to a local garage and biked back home and back again to pick it up.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There is 1 serious, *serious hill* that I would never get up even with MY bike.


No funny hills?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> No funny hills?




Def not


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2020)

There was a young man named Lance,
On an ebike he liked to dance,
But his battery was flat,
And he thought that was that,
But old @gavroche would've taken the chance.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Sep 2020)

I’ve put the CH to come on tomorrow morning and we’ve moved into our winter quarters. (We have two living rooms, a winter one and a summer one )


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> *Last night on this site.*
> Moving on tomorrow for a few nights on Exmoor. near Dunster, before heading home on Monday.
> My gardner has cut my lawns back home today, so I won't get back to a jungle.



What have we done?????


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> What have we done?????


We mocked his drinks.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

There was a man named @Drago
Who could do amazing things on a pogo
Until the day a young lass, he could not get past
Caused him to fear he might come last 
He started to go fast, in his efforts to get past
Missing a hole in his path
And now the pogo is stuck up.....


----------



## numbnuts (23 Sep 2020)




----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2020)

Morning all, back to sleeping for two hours then awake for a while then another two hours and repeat, not sure why as I was sleeping right through for a while, off for first morning swim for over 6 months, should be fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

Morning......only 4 degrees out there at the moment.  Off for a brisk walk after my cuppa.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

Good day. It's pitch black outside so no idea about the weather. Seems still and calm so should be OK. Awake early.....again.

Quite a lot of household admin to do. Also need to review our annual budget which I quite enjoy but is also a PIA.

Chorley, like the rest of Lancashire, is under extra restrictions. I've read the relevant stuff on the .gov website. There is so much which is very confusing. Try understanding the section on Sport and Physical activity!!!!!!! Team sports are basically allowed. Define a team sport. I have one view, Mrs P another. A clear example of how difficult it is to comprehend the rules, law, guidelines.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. It's pitch black outside so no idea about the weather. Seems still and calm so should be OK. Awake early.....again.
> 
> Quite a lot of household admin to do. Also need to review our annual budget which I quite enjoy but is also a PIA.
> 
> Chorley, like the rest of Lancashire, is under extra restrictions. I've read the relevant stuff on the .gov website. There is so much which is very confusing. Try understanding the section on Sport and Physical activity!!!!!!! Team sports are basically allowed. Define a team sport. I have one view, Mrs P another. A clear example of how difficult it is to comprehend the rules, law, guidelines.


It's getting more confusing as time goes on, and as people are getting increasingly fed up, I can see many ignoring the new restrictions.

It's at times like this I am glad I am on my own with no dependents to worry about and retired. Life pretty much goes on as normal for me. God knows how some out there are coping


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's getting more confusing as time goes on, and as people are getting increasingly fed up, I can see many ignoring the new restrictions.
> 
> It's at times like this I am glad I am on my own with no dependents to worry about and retired. Life pretty much goes on as normal for me. God knows how some out there are coping


I very much agree, though do have dependents, my life though now missing something things goes on as normal. I am though very fed up.

I've made a genuine attempt to understand the rules. The basic stuff about visiting others in house and garden I understand. It says nothing about meeting elsewhere. Pubs etc. I get. The rest of it I've no idea and I'm ignoring. Does the Rule of Six mean I can cycle with friends ????????

I'll continue to behave responsibly which is far more effective than following some half-baked rules.


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

Well it's daylight


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Effectively for people like me there is a ban as I stay with family. This means I cannot get to good cycle lanes and get in some distance at a reasonable time of day. As tourists seem to be able to come and go freely I cannot get triking from home either unless early morning when it is still pretty dark now.
> Not a happy bunny as it seems targeting the wrong people. Ban everybody as before except workers who need to earn to live I would accept but this is an ill thought out mish mash which will have little effect on behaviour of the uncaring and careless.


I am obviously missing something.
Are you saying that if you lived on you own you could cycle freely but as you live with family you are restricted ?
If so, why ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Sep 2020)

Morning all, a sunny and still five degrees here. Glad I put the heating on.
Mostly relieved at Sturgeon’s announcement yesterday but apprehensive about what she means by the possibility of a half term “circuit breaker”. We have a holiday booked for around that time


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

Good morning. It started raining at midnight and hasn't stopped yet. It's still dark, dismal and misty as well and a tad on the Cool side.

I have no idea how the rules work, so I will just keep to myself, stay away from anyone accept my family members and carry on as we have during the new normal. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's getting more confusing as time goes on, and as people are getting increasingly fed up, I can see many ignoring the new restrictions.
> 
> It's at times like this I am glad I am on my own with no dependents to worry about and retired. Life pretty much goes on as normal for me. God knows how some out there are coping



Hey, you've got us Mo, we're always here for a blether.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

Good morning.
A real winters day here although not as cold. Dark, raining and miserable.
We had the concrete deck of our new sun trap repainted yesterday (the colour was too light) and its a water based paint** so I hoping it hasn't been washed away.
**finding exterior concrete pain off the shelf proved impossible so we settled for Ronseal Diamond Hard garage floor paint.

As we are both feeling better and actually starting to eat we thought we may get a short walk in....... we will see what the weather allows.


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2020)

Morning all, 
The rain has turned up ☔☔☔which had not pleased the cats.
Out with the dog shortly and then I have to plane a little bit off of one of the doors as it is a bit tight on the new carpet. Only needs about an 8th of an inch off.
Sainsbury's is doing the monthly delivery later on, and then a burrito lunch with my son before he goes to work. 
Another day in paradise. 
Stay safe and sensible


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hey, you've got us Mo, we're always here for a blether.


On 2nd thoughts...... with this decrepit old shower she may be better on her own


----------



## oldwheels (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am obviously missing something.
> Are you saying that if you lived on you own you could cycle freely but as you live with family you are restricted ?
> If so, why ?


I am not allowed go and visit my son's house which is on the mainland even tho' I have a separate ensuite but shared kitchen. From there I have access to lots of quiet roads and good cyclepaths where I can cycle in peace and safety. I could stay in a hotel or B&B if they were not stuffed with tourists at silly prices but where is the sense in that?
Where I live the roads are dangerous during daytime as tourists are free to go wherever they want with no restriction and with no experience of single track roads are a menace to put it mildly. I can go out early morning but it is getting a bit dark and in any case I am fed up getting up at the crack of dawn.
In effect I am housebound as am not able to walk a realistic distance off road and the trike is not suitable for forest tracks due to low hanging gears.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

Jeez that was a chilly walk. Quite a thick fleece on and had the sleeves pulled over my hands, walking briskly and still didn't get warm. Beautiful clear sky though so might warm up slightly later.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all,
> The rain has turned up ☔☔☔which had not pleased the cats.
> Out with the dog shortly and then I have to plane a little bit off of one of the doors as it is a bit tight on the new carpet. Only needs about an 8th of an inch off.
> Sainsbury's is doing the monthly delivery later on, and then a burrito lunch with my son before he goes to work.
> ...


Don't forget.........ALWAYS take it off the top first


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I am not allowed go and visit my son's house which is on the mainland even tho' I have a separate ensuite but shared kitchen. From there I have access to lots of quiet roads and good cyclepaths where I can cycle in peace and safety. I could stay in a hotel or B&B if they were not stuffed with tourists at silly prices but where is the sense in that?
> Where I live the roads are dangerous during daytime as tourists are free to go wherever they want with no restriction and with no experience of single track roads are a menace to put it mildly. I can go out early morning but it is getting a bit dark and in any case I am fed up getting up at the crack of dawn.
> In effect I am housebound as am not able to walk a realistic distance off road and the trike is not suitable for forest tracks due to low hanging gears.


Ahhh got it......thanks.


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Don't forget.........ALWAYS take it off the top first


Not much of a carpenter are you.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

A " do nothing" day yesterday due to feeling a bit sub par. Still slept through til just before 7:00. 
I'm meeting Mrs Tenkay after her gym session, we're having brunch at a wonderful Turkish place that's recently reopened. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🏊‍♂️🍵


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I am not allowed go and visit my son's house which is on the mainland even tho' I have a separate ensuite but shared kitchen. From there I have access to lots of quiet roads and good cyclepaths where I can cycle in peace and safety. I could stay in a hotel or B&B if they were not stuffed with tourists at silly prices but where is the sense in that?
> Where I live the roads are dangerous during daytime as tourists are free to go wherever they want with no restriction and with no experience of single track roads are a menace to put it mildly. I can go out early morning but it is getting a bit dark and in any case I am fed up getting up at the crack of dawn.
> In effect I am housebound as am not able to walk a realistic distance off road and the trike is not suitable for forest tracks due to low hanging gears.


Are you not able to form an extended household with your son ?


> An extended household is where a household with one adult joins one other household. People in extended households can visit each other, stay overnight and do not need to physically distance.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

Re @oldwheels comments.
We are technically not allowed to have our family visit us.......even though we all sit at least 2 metres apart......but we can meet up in a pub with 100 other people.
Yesterday we had our SiL here to do some paid work (see next post) and our daughter came to, assist him.....so, all nice and legal. Crazy but legal.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Are you not able to form an extended household with your son ?


Yes...... but I cannot have my family here. But I can meet them in a pub or the park.
We have a large garden with plenty of seats but technically that's a no no.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes...... but I cannot have my family here. But I can meet them in a pub or the park.
> We have a large garden with plenty of seats but technically that's a no no.


Is that because of the English rule of 6 ? Does that not apply to parks also ?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Don't forget.........ALWAYS take it off the top first


Wish I'd known this tip for the last four decades. Never thought of it no matter how many cockups I've made of trimming doors.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

Confused? You will be.


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Is that because of the English rule of 6 ? Does that not apply to parks also ?


Yes it does.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

Right. Next installment.
SiL works for himself and yesterday he came to do a variety of jobs. Rules are laid down.....we pay him at full rate.
Seriously, if I was fit enough, I estimated 
2-3 days. He is a real worker and had everything done in 6 hours AND to a high standard. 
You may recall I made a veg casserole which (if I may boast) was seriously tasty.
I made enough for 6 people so I could freeze most of it.
So..... daughter and SiL got stuck into it. So much for freezing it. There is enough left for one portion. AND they ate half a crusty loaf between them.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Confused? You will be.


I think it's getting to the stage where people will just decide for themselves what they are willing to risk. God knows how they can police it anyway as you can't even get police to turn up for break ins and minor accidents now.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think it's getting to the stage where people will just decide for themselves what they are willing to risk. God knows how they can police it anyway as you can't even get police to turn up for break ins and minor accidents now.




That's what I am doing.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Is that because of the English rule of 6 ? Does that not apply to parks also ?


Yes. But I can't have 4 family at home to socialise ......if I understand correctly.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right. Next installment.
> SiL works for himself and yesterday he came to do a variety of jobs. Rules are laid down.....we pay him at full rate.
> Seriously, if I was fit enough, I estimated
> 2-3 days. He is a real worker and had everything done in 6 hours AND to a high standard.
> ...




Sounds like my twin grandsons when they descend on us.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Sounds like my twin grandsons when they descend on us.


So.......can they be in your family bubble or whatever? I am genuinely getting confused with this now.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> So.......can they be in your family bubble or whatever? I am genuinely getting confused with this now.


As far as I am concerned Yes


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

No, that's just up here I think. See what I mean!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes. But I can't have 4 family at home to socialise ......if I understand correctly.


I agree that as of today that would no longer be allowed in Scotland but I wasn’t aware it also applied in England.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I agree that as of today that would no longer be allowed in Scotland but I wasn’t aware it also applied in England.


As I understand it, it does but I am happy to be corrected.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think it's getting to the stage where people will just decide for themselves what they are willing to risk. God knows how they can police it anyway as you can't even get police to turn up for break ins and minor accidents now.


I'm doing this. We had a long discussion last night about what one can do. I'll try and summarise when I've got my head round it.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> As far as I am concerned Yes


Not in England unless they live in your house or one lives alone - he can be in your bubble, the other can't!!!! 

They're twins you can swap around as you like. 😄


----------



## oldwheels (23 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Are you not able to form an extended household with your son ?


You may be right. I am not too sure that that is the case tho' but will look into this a bit further.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I think it's getting to the stage where people will just decide for themselves what they are willing to risk. God knows how they can police it anyway as you can't even get police to turn up for break ins and minor accidents now.


I am perfectly willing to take what is a very minimal risk and go visit my son on the mainland and I have no doubt that would never get detected but my daughter in law is very hot on the rules and regulations. She will probably have it all sussed out anyway so I will consult her on this idea of an extended household put forward by flick of the elbow.


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Raining here, but forecast to let up an a couple of hours.
We'll be hitching up and towing to Exmoor around 11am.

Regarding all of these 'ere regumalashuns........
We avoid large groups and crowds anyway, so no change there for us.
All of our time away in the van is spent on small CL sites that have a maximum of 5 units allowed and they are generally much more spaced than big sites. We always use our onboard facilities, so there is no risk of using shared ones. It's pretty much self isolation for 4 months of the year.
We spend most of our time in the open air, walking woodlands and archaeological sites, where there is virtually no contact with other people.
OK....we go to pubs a fair bit, but never busy pubs in towns or cities, and pretty much all of them in areas where the Covid numbers are low.
Apart from taking the usual precautions - hand gel, masks etc - we haven't really been affected by any of this.
Personally, I think our risk factor is negligible and I'm not particularly concerned about it.
I've still yet to talk to anyone who has had Covid, or even knows someone who has. The nearest I've got was my neighbours nephew, who said his neighbours workmate's friend, who lives in Torrington, had had it.
I'd class that as hearsay - wouldn't you?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Raining here, but forecast to let up an a couple of hours.
> We'll be hitching up and towing to Exmoor around 11am.
> ...


Inclined to agree with all of this. Yes, numbers are going up but the actual percentage per population is still minuscule. How long can we go on living like this as I'm not convinced the vaccine will be forthcoming all that soon. Concentrate on protecting the elderly, vulnerable and those with health conditions and the rest of us can take our chances!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm doing this. We had a long discussion last night about what one can do. I'll try and summarise when I've got my head round it.


Yes.....but that's 3rd world Blackburn and Chorley.
What about us in the real world


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

@Dirk did I read your post correctly.....that you enjoy going to pubs ???
Blimey, next you will be trying to convince us all that you enjoy fish n chips


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

My Brum Brum is going to the garage on 6th October.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My Brum Brum is going to the garage on 6th October.


Talking of brum brums, I haven't started mine up for a couple of weeks again. Should take it a short run, especially now it's getting colder. Don't want another flat battery.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> You may be right. I am not too sure that that is the case tho' but will look into this a bit further.


This is where I quoted from
https://www.gov.scot/publications/c...nd-cannot-do/pages/seeing-friends-and-family/


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> This is where I quoted from
> https://www.gov.scot/publications/c...nd-cannot-do/pages/seeing-friends-and-family/


Does this not contradict or am I being thick? 



New rules mean that you must not make indoor social visits to other households. To stay safe and protect others, please follow these stricter rules now. Read more about the new measures. This guide is currently under review.
*Meeting others*
Adults:

can meet socially, indoors or outdoors, in groups of up to 6 from no more than 2 households at a time


----------



## numbnuts (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Talking of brum brums, I haven't started mine up for a couple of weeks again. Should take it a short run, especially now it's getting colder. Don't want another flat battery.


Get yourself one of these solar panels this one folds in two
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-4W-F...078896&hash=item342899e282:g:BZkAAOSwIFJe4mUv


----------



## gavroche (23 Sep 2020)

Bonjour mes braves. Raining all night here and going to my son's later to do a little job. Glad I had a ride yesterday as it won't happen today: too wet.
Regarding Covid, the government should have taken very stiff measures LAST MARCH and if so, we wouldn't be in the situation we are in now. They are still pussing about now with no real sense of direction so nothing will change and it will remain like that well into next year I predict. 
Have a good day every one and stay safe.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

Right.......talking of inlaws.
How do you get on with your Son in Law/Daughter in Law and other in laws?
Aged about 20 our daughter started 'courting' with a guy that we just could not take to.
Nice enough. Pleasant. Good family with (apparently) a few bob. But just too sickly.
And then he started to call us mum & dad.
We invited his parents for a meal and (bear in mind) this was after 2 months) they told us "when they get engaged we will buy them xyz"......I nearly fell off the chair. Daughters gob fell open.
Fortunately it didn't last.
Then......
30 years ago she met this guy.
1st time we met he had cycled 20 miles to our house. When he came in he said "ok if I put the kettle on".
End of the afternoon I said to MrsD "I think we have met our future Son in Law.
He has been more like a son to us and we love him**
**apart from the fact he is a ManU supporter.
But no one is perfect


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2020)

Get on well with all 3 of our DIL's, all different and all great, eldest is a multi times national cycling champion and is still way to fast for me to ride with. In fact the last national points cross race I did 15 years+ ago she lapped me, which was not a nice thing to do and i may forgive her one day.


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk did I read your post correctly.....that you enjoy going to pubs ???
> Blimey, next you will be trying to convince us all that you enjoy fish n chips


I have been known to partake occasionally......


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

I have 1 son in laws. Get on well with him although I think he is still a little scared of us even after 24 years.

Bin day for us tomorrow. Mr WD is outside bashing sone old tech stuff, laptop, tablets etc with a sledge hammer


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

Two of my sons have long term partners, not married we get on fine


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

My twin grandsons have just got their first girlfriends. We havnt met them yet, my granddaughter seems to get through a fair few boyfriends and the ones she chooses are more than a bit iffy in some cases. One started wearing make up and dressing in women's clothes. That came to an end touts suite 

You couldn't make this up could you?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

So I've had another delve in to what I can and cannot do. I cannot have my sons in my house or garden and we cannot visit them. Got that, no problem. We can meet in a pub etc. and we can meet as friends and family under the Rule of Six but it seems this should not be in our house or garden. Ok I can deal with this one though I do wonder if my allotment is garden??  Anyway I digress. I am allowed to meetup to six friends under the Rule of Six.

There is nothing else in the Guidelines, laws or whatever which effects us as these are things we do not do - work, public transport etc. I understand about pubs, cafes etc.

Last night's discussion was about sport and physical activity and sports. Mrs P has a friend who is somewhat "relaxed" about all of this, they play tennis and bowls together. Friend has argued they can play bowls together under the Rule of Six. Mrs P says they cannot as the bowls is not organised by a club as defined under Team Sports. Friend asks what about tennis. Mrs P says they can play tennis together because they belong to the same club. Now this is where it gets very tricky. Mrs P is quoting the rules which have been issued under Team Sport and Physical Activity.

Those rules state:

*You can continue to take part in organised sporting or licensed physical activity in groups of more than 6. This can be in any public place – indoors or outdoors – but not in a private outdoor space like a garden or inside a private home. These activities either need to be organised by a national governing body, club, registered instructor/coach, business or charity, and/or involve someone who has received an official licence to use equipment relevant to the activity. In all cases, the organiser must conduct a risk assessment and ensure compliance with COVID-19 secure guidance.*

So Mrs P is of the opinion because they belong to the same tennis club they can play together under the above. The reality is all that happens is four people play together, there is no organiser, there is no risk assessment, there is no team, blah, blah, blah. However they don't belong to a bowling club so can't play together!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I questioned if tennis is a team sport. Mrs P says it is as she and a partner consitute a team in doubles. I said "What about singles?" 

Mrs P is of the opinion I should not cycle with anyone. I'm working on the Rule of Six............I've decided not to go down the route of "if my buddies and I work together to get somewhere and I lead out for the cafe we consitute a cycle team and we belong to the same club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

Overall I'm of the "feck it I'll get on with life" school of thought.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> This is where I quoted from
> https://www.gov.scot/publications/c...nd-cannot-do/pages/seeing-friends-and-family/


Looking at the new regulations you are correct. The regs seem to be like a colander and full of holes.
This is what comes of trying to cooperate with Westminster.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My twin grandsons have just got their first girlfriends. We havnt met them yet, my granddaughter seems to get through a fair few boyfriends and the ones she chooses are more than a bit iffy in some cases. One started wearing make up and dressing in women's clothes. That came to an end touts suite
> 
> You couldn't make this up could you?


Little boy who lives two doors down from us wears both male and female clothes. He goes to school in a dress. I think that takes real guts.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Does this not contradict or am I being thick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I posted somewhere else the whole thing is a mish mash and full of holes. As I read it I can in fact go and stay overnight at my son's house as long as we form an extended family whatever that is. live on my own so it seems to be ok under the current regulation.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So I've had another delve in to what I can and cannot do. I cannot have my sons in my house or garden and we cannot visit them. Got that, no problem. We can meet in a pub etc. and we can meet as friends and family under the Rule of Six but it seems this should not be in our house or garden. Ok I can deal with this one though I do wonder if my allotment is garden??  Anyway I digress. I am allowed to meetup to six friends under the Rule of Six.
> 
> There is nothing else in the Guidelines, laws or whatever which effects us as these are things we do not do - work, public transport etc. I understand about pubs, cafes etc.
> 
> ...




. Good man


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My twin grandsons have just got their first girlfriends. We havnt met them yet, my granddaughter seems to get through a fair few boyfriends and the ones she chooses are more than a bit iffy in some cases. One started wearing make up and dressing in women's clothes. That came to an end touts suite
> 
> You couldn't make this up could you?


Sorry but is there something wrong with wearing make up and dressing in womens clothes ??
I get some funny looks but I am ok with it.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh got it......thanks.


Delving further into the regulations it appears that I probably can form an extended family as I live on my own. I am therefore probably free to visit and stay for a few days as I normally do. Depends on the interpretation my DIL puts on this as I have no wish to fall out with her.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry but is there something wrong with wearing make up and dressing in womens clothes ??
> I get some funny looks but I am ok with it.




If Mr WD suddenly started to wear things like that, I would p***myself laughing


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Delving further into the regulations it appears that I probably can form an extended family as I live on my own. I am therefore probably free to visit and stay for a few days as I normally do. Depends on the interpretation my DIL puts on this as I have no wish to fall out with her.


Certainly sounds like you should be able to according to what I've read.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> If Mr WD suddenly started to wear things like that, I would p***myself laughing


MrsD does get annoyed......but only when I borrow her best knickers.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry but is there something wrong with wearing make up and dressing in womens clothes ??
> I get some funny looks but I am ok with it.


I really did laugh out loud at this one.......😂😂😂


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD does get annoyed......but only when I borrow her best knickers.




Ewww that's just pervy


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Delving further into the regulations it appears that I probably can form an extended family as I live on my own. I am therefore probably free to visit and stay for a few days as I normally do. Depends on the interpretation my DIL puts on this as I have no wish to fall out with her.


I am sure you are correct. The key point is you live alone. It's certainly the LAW in England, I don't know about Scotland.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

Oh well it's raining again.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


Now you show up!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

Wish dinner time would hurry up.....I'm starving!


----------



## numbnuts (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD does get annoyed......but only when I borrow her best knickers.


You wear knickers .....but I thought you wore a red hat


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

Am I allowed to "meet" and chat with a bunch of pensioners on the internet? 🤔

I'm just staying safe and riding my bike. Nothing else I can do.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wish dinner time would hurry up.....I'm starving!


Dinner? We have lunch and tea.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Am I allowed to "meet" and chat with a bunch of pensioners on the internet? 🤔
> 
> I'm just staying safe and riding my bike. Nothing else I can do.



It is compulsory


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It is compulsory


Good!!!!


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2020)

Got my swim out of the way without drowning too much.

Has anyone seen the Matt Lucas Boris sketch?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Dinner? We have lunch and tea.


Ahh......then why was it called school dinners?  Breakfast, dinner and tea for me. Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

For the twins it's just food, morning noon and night


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> You wear knickers .....but I thought you wore a red hat


What are you saying ?
Is there a problem with knickers AND a red hat ?


----------



## gavroche (23 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Dinner? We have lunch and tea.


We have breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What are you saying ?
> Is there a problem with knickers AND a red hat ?


Shouldn't be, so long as that's not all you're wearing and the colours don't clash.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Got my swim out of the way without drowning too much.
> 
> Has anyone seen the Matt Lucas Boris sketch?


Yep. Very good.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

OK. I'm off for a while. I have to clear out the porch cupboard.........this is where we keep a lot of "this will come in useful" JUNK!

Then I will have lunch. Or dinner?


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahh......then why was it called school dinners?  Breakfast, dinner and tea for me. Lol


Same for me.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahh......then why was it called school dinners?  Breakfast, dinner and tea for me. Lol


No supper!


----------



## numbnuts (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> No supper!


Or Tiffin


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahh......then why was it called school dinners?  Breakfast, dinner and tea for me. Lol



Yes, we always have breakfast, dinner and tea....... AFAIK it is only those posh Southerners who have have breakfast, lunch and dinner


----------



## oldwheels (23 Sep 2020)

Just been out to the pharmacy as I like to keep a few weeks supply in stock. 
We seem to have a new system in force with GPs. We get a phone call as requested and tell them what we thing is wrong with us and what medication we need. They then say "ok I'll just send that down to pharmacy and by the way make an appointment in 6 months for a repeat ultrasound of your liver". I know that radiology would tell me they do not do direct appointments but only those referred by a GP. Where on earth do they get these people from?
While out I went to check on the new flowers left on my wife's grave a few days ago. Real ones get eaten immediately by red deer so it has to be artificial ones but they have had a go at these as well and even bitten through the wire stems but found the flowers inedible. It will be 5 years in a couple of weeks since she died and we were together for 60 so my memories are still fresh.


----------



## pawl (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Talking of brum brums, I haven't started mine up for a couple of weeks again. Should take it a short run, especially now it's getting colder. Don't want another flat battery.




Mine is square and bulky I do mean the battery.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, we always have breakfast, dinner and tea....... AFAIK it is only those posh Southerners who have have breakfast, lunch and dinner


That'll be me then


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2020)

Because we're meeting my Brother In Law down the club tomorrow my Thursday ride has been brought forward to today, but it hasn't gone ahead because its been piddling down all morning, I've now given up and we're going out in the car.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning.
> A real winters day here although not as cold. Dark, raining and miserable.
> We had the concrete deck of our new sun trap repainted yesterday (the colour was too light) and its a water based paint** so I hoping it hasn't been washed away.
> **finding exterior concrete *pain off the shelf *proved impossible so we settled for Ronseal Diamond Hard garage floor paint.
> ...


Why do you want to get pain off the shelves, and pay for it!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Just been out to the pharmacy as I like to keep a few weeks supply in stock.
> We seem to have a new system in force with GPs. We get a phone call as requested and tell them what we thing is wrong with us and what medication we need. They then say "ok I'll just send that down to pharmacy and by the way make an appointment in 6 months for a repeat ultrasound of your liver". I know that radiology would tell me they do not do direct appointments but only those referred by a GP. Where on earth do they get these people from?
> While out I went to check on the new flowers left on my wife's grave a few days ago. Real ones get eaten immediately by red deer so it has to be artificial ones but they have had a go at these as well and even bitten through the wire stems but found the flowers inedible. It will be 5 years in a couple of weeks since she died and we were together for 60 so my memories are still fresh.


Thinking of you Oldwheels. MrsD sends her best to you.
53 years for us and tbh although morbid we worry about who should go first. I feel for you .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Sep 2020)

Been for a walk. Several pages of catching up to do !
Fantastic morning, heard and saw, mostly heard, thousands of geese passing over.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Sep 2020)

Edinburgh, where you will have had your tea ?


----------



## oldwheels (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thinking of you Oldwheels. MrsD sends her best to you.
> 53 years for us and tbh although morbid we worry about who should go first. I feel for you .


I did worry about who would go first as she had Parkinson's sliding into dementia and I was a full time carer.
If I had gone first she would have had to go into what she described with good reason as "that hell hole in Craignure" as she would have been too much for my daughter in law to be expected to look after. The "hell hole " was in fact one of the better places and a nurse who came once a week had experience of some of the other places and confirmed this. The said nurse was a great friend to my wife but she also kept me relatively sane and she went well beyond her remit in helping.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

Just been checking the bank................. we switched from Tonik Energy to People's Energy last March. Tonik refused to refund the £128 owing to us. Eventually I gave them one last chance offering them one week to cough up or I would go to the Ombudsman. I made it clear going to the Ombudsman would result in higher costs etc. than simply refunding me.

This morning I see I've received the £128 refund plus £100 compensation the Ombudsman awarded me. Result!!


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2020)

The Eagle has landed....




On the foothills of Dunkery Beacon on Exmoor.
Just had an excellent turkey carvery at the Rest and be Thankful pub. 
So, from tomorrow, I'll be OK going to the pub, if there are more than 6 people there, so long as I wear a dress and put on a bit of lippy? Have I got that right?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Sep 2020)

It's


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed....
> View attachment 548754
> 
> On the foothills of Dunkery Beacon on Exmoor.
> ...


Awaiting tomorrow's photo with eager anticipation!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo (23 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just been checking the bank................. we switched from Tonik Energy to People's Energy last March. Tonik refused to refund the £128 owing to us. Eventually I gave them one last chance offering them one week to cough up or I would go to the Ombudsman. I made it clear going to the Ombudsman would result in higher costs etc. than simply refunding me.
> 
> This morning I see I've received the £128 refund plus £100 compensation the Ombudsman awarded me. Result!!


I wouldn't use the phrase "cough up" at the moment!


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No, that's just up here I think. See what I mean!


And I don't think you, being from Scotland, could visit her in Wales, as you've to pass through England.


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning.
> A real winters day here although not as cold. Dark, raining and miserable.
> We had the concrete deck of our new sun trap repainted yesterday (the colour was too light) and its a water based paint** so I hoping it hasn't been washed away.
> **finding exterior concrete pain off the shelf proved impossible so we settled for Ronseal Diamond Hard garage floor paint.
> ...



It said oil based and I thinned mine with a bit of white spirit, great stuff on the garage floor.


----------



## 12boy (23 Sep 2020)

Learned 2 new terms today...brum brum and and sun trap. Who says this thread ain't educational. I also found your discussion of Covid restrictions interesting. Unfortunately, many of the folks around here don't believe it's real, refuse to wear masks and the stores don't eject them although signage does say they must wear one. However, our 2 major metroplexes, Casper and Cheyenne have less than 60 thousand residents and the whole state has maybe 550 thousand in an area the size of the UK. No one I know personally has had it. People are getting used to standing apart a little, though. I do most of the shopping and errands since Mrs 12's immune system is pretty puny from cancer meds and radiation, although were I to be be contagious she would likely get it anyway. Still, we do the best we can. Our state immunologist told me long ago that no matter if it's illness or accident, things will go better if you are fit and strong to begin with. I've glad to hear of your walking, running and cycling feats.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> On the foothills of Dunkery Beacon on Exmoor.


I can't remember if you have your bike with you? If you do, I can recommend the climb up there - a good challenge and excellent views! I did it in 2017 from north to south as part of a 124 km loop from *Tiverton via Minehead*.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Learned 2 new terms today...brum brum and and sun trap. Who says this thread ain't educational. I also found your discussion of Covid restrictions interesting. Unfortunately, many of the folks around here don't believe it's real, refuse to wear masks and the stores don't eject them although signage does say they must wear one. However, our 2 major metroplexes, Casper and Cheyenne have less than 60 thousand residents and the whole state has maybe 550 thousand in an area the size of the UK. No one I know personally has had it. People are getting used to standing apart a little, though. I do most of the shopping and errands since Mrs 12's immune system is pretty puny from cancer meds and radiation, although were I to be be contagious she would likely get it anyway. Still, we do the best we can. Our state immunologist told me long ago that no matter if it's illness or accident, things will go better if you are fit and strong to begin with. I've glad to hear of your walking, running and cycling feats.


There's plenty over here that don't believe it's real either.

Any further snowfall?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

Just back a pleasant 35 miles. Tried out the new ISM saddle. I think the fact that I managed 35 miles without constantly squirming and standing up every five minutes says it's pretty good. A faint slightly bruised feeling on the inner sit bones but that is where the pressure should be and is much better than on the soft, fleshy parts! Only problem is does this mean I have to buy more for the other bikes


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back a pleasant 35 miles. Tried out the new ISM saddle. I think the fact that I managed 35 miles without constantly squirming and standing up every five minutes says it's pretty good. A faint slightly bruised feeling on the inner sit bones but that is where the pressure should be and is much better than on the soft, fleshy parts! Only problem is does this mean I have to buy more for the other bikes




I do like my Brooks saddle.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

Is it tea time yet.......the cycling has made me hungry again!


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's



Its clearing up here.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I do like my Brooks saddle.



I like my charge spoon saddle.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I do like my Brooks saddle.



I'm currently breaking in a B17 on the Turbo trainer. I've a C17 Cambium on my Brommie at the moment, very comfortable and most importantly it's black and matches the bike. The B17 is honey coloured and I'm thinking that might match the main frame colour which is orange? Perhaps I should take a couple of photos and put it to the vote 😁


----------



## gavroche (23 Sep 2020)

I forgot to say before that after dinner, we have dessert , not pudding.


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2020)

Just been around to fit a new tap for my brother, no matter how heavy a hint I dropped a call out fee was not mentioned. Odd when we were skint and homeless he did nothing to help us yet I feel it my duty to help him, he is 23 years older than myself.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm currently breaking in a B17 on the Turbo trainer. I've a C17 Cambium on my Brommie at the moment, very comfortable and most importantly it's black and matches the bike. The B17 is honey coloured and I'm thinking that might match the main frame colour which is orange? Perhaps I should take a couple of photos and put it to the vote 😁




My bike is a gunmetal gray colour and I have a B67s saddle honey colour on it. Matches a real treat.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My bike is a gunmetal gray colour and I have a B67s saddle honey colour on it. Matches a real treat.
> 
> View attachment 548774



Does it have copper rivets?


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Sep 2020)

Our Brommies snuggling up together on the overnight sleeper


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Does it have copper rivets?



No. Not this one.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Learned 2 new terms today...brum brum and and sun trap.


Just to add that ‘brum’ singular refers to the city of Birmingham. Its indigenous peoples are called brummies.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Just been around to fit a new tap for my brother, no matter how heavy a hint I dropped a call out fee was not mentioned. Odd when we were skint and homeless he did nothing to help us yet I feel it my duty to help him, he is 23 years older than myself.



I think it may be slightly different if a relative is obtaining a regular service, which is the main income of another relative eg say, having your car serviced by a relative whose business is car repair, but, other than that scenario, in general I would not expect a relation to pay me for services rendered. 

I have a BiL, who requires assistance of various types eg decorating, shopping, technical items, like mobile phone, smart TV. 

I have done a reasonable amount for the past 15 years, eg online food shopping, sorting out his bills, sourcing and tuning TV etc etc, another BiL used to decorate for him (for, except for cost of materials).

Recently, it has become apparent that the "decorating" BiL is too elderly to continue. 

Another family member offered to do the work for a fee.

I stepped in and did it myself, for free.

Did not go down well in certain circles of the family. 

But, as always, each to their own.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

I had an email from NS&I to say that the interest rate on their accounts are going to be slashed to be in line with the banks rates, so from 24th November the interest in their income bonds will be 0.01% just like the bank.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....but that's 3rd world Blackburn and Chorley.
> What about us in the real world


Only just seen this.......cheeky bugger!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

I've had a busy and productive day of household admin.........I shall do my spreadsheet tomorrow. Just when I thought it was time to sit down for a relax the TV reception goes down the toilet. It's been iffy for a few days, it's now truly awful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've had a busy and productive day of household admin.........I shall do my spreadsheet tomorrow. Just when I thought it was time to sit down for a relax the TV reception goes down the toilet. It's been iffy for a few days, it's now truly awful!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you remember to wind it up?


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I think it may be slightly different if a relative is obtaining a regular service, which is the main income of another relative eg say, having your car serviced by a relative whose business is car repair, but, other than that scenario, in general I would not expect a relation to pay me for services rendered.
> 
> I have a BiL, who requires assistance of various types eg decorating, shopping, technical items, like mobile phone, smart TV.
> 
> ...



It was supposed to be a bit of humour, mind you the latter bit about him doing nothing is true. As you say each to thier own and I prefer to give in most cases, which is one reason I have just had to stock up again on inner tubes.


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I had an email from NS&I to say that the interest rate on their accounts are going to be slashed to be in line with the banks rates, so from 24th November the interest in their income bonds will be 0.01% just like the bank.



Does that mean you will only be getting £10,000 per annum interest on your saving?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you remember to wind it up?


Now I realise @Dave7 considers Chorley and Blackburn as third world........ don't you start as well!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Does that mean you will only be getting £10,000 per annum interest on your saving?




Dam. You found me out.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2020)

Here’s the news coming on......more doom and gloom no doubt.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Here’s the news coming on......more doom and gloom no doubt.


Although the numbers infected has gone up by a lot, thankfully the numbers of deaths hasn't risen accordingly.


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2020)

It's on Exmoor.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Although the numbers infected has gone up by a lot, thankfully the numbers of deaths hasn't risen accordingly.


Yet... It is currently mainly young people catching it, but as the numbers go up then it is almost inevitable to spread to older folk with a corresponding rise in mortality. And don't forget, there is a 2-3 week lag because those who die tend to suffer for weeks first.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Yet... It is currently mainly young people catching it, but as the numbers go up then it is almost inevitable to spread to older folk with a corresponding rise in mortality. And don't forget, there is a 2-3 week lag because those who die tend to suffer for weeks first.




Indeed. We are going to have to live with it I am afraid.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Yet...* It is currently mainly young people catching* it, but as the numbers go up then it is almost inevitable to spread to older folk with a corresponding rise in mortality. And don't forget, there is a 2-3 week lag because those who die tend to suffer for weeks first.



Plus the NHS sending out patients, to care/nursing homes, without testing, at the beginning of lockdown, no doubt ensured that a large tranche of elderly and/or vulnerable were polished off.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Plus the NHS sending out patients, to care/nursing homes, without testing, at the beginning of lockdown, no doubt ensured that a large tranche of elderly and/or vulnerable were polished off.


I did wonder about that. It might well be that even though less than 10% of our population has had it so far, perhaps 50% of the elderly and vulnerable have either died from it or had it and recovered. I suppose we are going to find out...

The test/track/trace fiasco is a big part of what is going wrong now. It would be fine to let people get back to normal life if we knew who had the damn bug and kept them out of circulation for a couple of weeks.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Indeed. We are going to have to live with it I am afraid.


Yep. I agree. I've been saying this for months.

People have to take responsibility for themselves. There are ways to avoid this and if we all follow these rules there's a damn sight better chance of beating it.

Try telling Blackburn.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I did wonder about that. It might well be that even though less than 10% of our population has had it so far, *perhaps 50% of the elderly and vulnerable have either died from it *or had it and recovered. I suppose we are going to find out...
> 
> The test/track/trace fiasco is a big part of what is going wrong now. It would be fine to let people get back to normal life if we knew who had the damn bug and kept them out of circulation for a couple of weeks.



Steady on! 

Not sure what counts as elderly and vulnerable, but, at 73 with heart condition, I am hoping for more than a 50/50 chance to keep peddling...


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Here’s the news coming on......more doom and gloom no doubt.



I rarely watch the news, if its all gloom and doom its a good job I don't watch it.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I rarely watch the news, if its all gloom and doom its a good job I don't watch it.



Same here.

Have stopped watching the news, reading Newspapers.

Seriously thinking of stopping Social Media and Forums, because I am sick of all the Corona Virus stuff, particular the Corona Virus Stasi, who seem to spend their lives commenting on what everyone else is doing.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have 1 son in laws. Get on well with him although I think he is still a little scared of us even after 24 years.
> 
> Bin day for us tomorrow. *Mr WD is outside bashing sone old tech stuff, laptop, tablets etc with a sledge hammer*


Why?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why?


Secure recycling!  

Either that, or he forgot to browse _sexycyclists.com_ in a private tab, and is trying to hide the evidence...


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> I forgot to say before that after dinner, we have dessert , not pudding.


We can sometimes have the pudding before dinner!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> As I posted somewhere else the whole thing is a mish mash and full of holes. As I read it I can in fact go and stay overnight at my son's house as long as we form an extended family whatever that is. live on my own so it seems to be ok under the current regulation.


This is backed up by the Q&A on the BBC...


> exemptions are in place for extended households.
> This is where a household with one adult joins one other household. People in extended households can visit each other, stay overnight and do not need to physically distance.


Covid in Scotland: Your questions answered on the new restrictions https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-54268289


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Secure recycling!
> 
> Either that, or he forgot to browse _sexycyclists.com_ in a private tab, and is trying to hide the evidence...


A bit extreme though.


----------



## gavroche (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> We can sometimes have the pudding before dinner!


That would be sacrilege. Same with people having cheese after dessert, it's just not done.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> That would be sacrilege. Same with people having cheese after dessert, it's just not done.


Nay lad, it's the correct way.
_Them thats eat most pudding, get most meat. _


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Steady on!
> 
> Not sure what counts as elderly and vulnerable, but, at 73 with heart condition, I am hoping for more than a 50/50 chance to keep peddling...


Male pattern baldness is the single most common physical indicator among covid death victims.

I'm done for.


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Male pattern baldness is the single most common physical indicator among covid death victims.
> 
> I'm done for.


I'm safe then.


----------



## rustybolts (23 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Male pattern baldness is the single most common physical indicator among covid death victims.
> I'm done for.


 and thats only in t


welsh dragon said:


> Indeed. We are going to have to live with it I am afraid.


Vitamin D may be an important factor in determining the severity of COVID-19 infections, new research from the Irish Longitudinal Study on Ageing (TILDA) at Trinity College Dublin has found.
Vitamin D is known as the sunshine vitamin because it is produced in the skin by exposing the body to just 10-15 minutes per day of sunshine. Earlier this month, TILDA published a report which suggested that the vitamin plays an essential role in preventing respiratory infections, reducing antibiotic use, and boosting the immune system's response to infections.
According to these latest TILDA findings, there are major discrepancies in mortality rates related to vitamin D levels at different latitudes worldwide. Countries in the southern hemisphere, such as Australia, are recording relatively low COVID-related mortality, which the TILDA researchers state can no longer feasibly be related to the later appearance and spread of the virus.
They have pointed to the high prevalence of vitamin D deficiency in northern hemisphere countries, and the possible role of the vitamin in suppressing severe inflammatory responses seen in patients seriously ill with COVID-19.
The researchers explained that vitamin D deficiency correlates with poor sunlight exposure, increasing age, high blood pressure, diabetes, obesity and ethnicity. These are all features associated with an increased risk of severe COVID-19.
Currently, all countries that lie below a latitude of 35 degrees north have relatively low mortality from COVID-19. However, people in countries that lie 35 degrees north and above receive insufficient sunlight for adequate vitamin D levels in winter and spring. These include Italy and Spain, which have low population levels of vitamin D.
The researchers pointed out that mortality rates from COVID-19 are higher at these latitudes, with the exception of Nordic countries, where vitamin D supplementation is widespread and deficiency is much less common.
According to Prof Rose Anne Kenny principal investigator of TILDA, vitamin D benefits bone health, muscle health and the immune system, "in addition to a potentially critical role in suppression of the severe pro-inflammatory response which characterises severe COVID-19 complications".
As a result of their findings, the researchers are recommending that all nursing home residents in Ireland take Vitamin D.
"Public Health England, the Scottish and Welsh governments have issued recommendations for supplements for all adults from March to October, and supplementation all year round for adults living in care homes or nursing homes, who are required to wear clothes that cover most of the skin when outdoors, or who have dark skin.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Vitamin D may be an important factor in determining the severity of COVID-19 infections, new research from the Irish Longitudinal Study on Ageing (TILDA) at Trinity College Dublin has found.
> Vitamin D is known as the sunshine vitamin because it is produced in the skin by exposing the body to just 10-15 minutes per day of sunshine. Earlier this month, TILDA published a report which suggested that the vitamin plays an essential role in preventing respiratory infections, reducing antibiotic use, and boosting the immune system's response to infections.
> According to these latest TILDA findings, there are major discrepancies in mortality rates related to vitamin D levels at different latitudes worldwide. Countries in the southern hemisphere, such as Australia, are recording relatively low COVID-related mortality, which the TILDA researchers state can no longer feasibly be related to the later appearance and spread of the virus.
> They have pointed to the high prevalence of vitamin D deficiency in northern hemisphere countries, and the possible role of the vitamin in suppressing severe inflammatory responses seen in patients seriously ill with COVID-19.
> ...


Interesting! I just did a search and found *THIS*...



NICE guidelines said:


> *Person-centred factors*
> A person's individual risk of vitamin D deficiency may have changed during the COVID-19 pandemic, particularly if they are spending more time indoors. Sunlight is the major source of vitamin D for most people, therefore vitamin D status will be influenced by sunlight exposure. People from ethnic minority groups with dark skin are also at particular risk of having a low vitamin D status.
> 
> For most people, 10 micrograms of vitamin D a day will be enough and people should not take more than 100 micrograms a day because it could be harmful. If people take higher therapeutic doses of vitamin D, monitoring is recommended.


I take 25 micrograms of vitamin D3 a day with 100 micrograms of vitamin K2, so that is one problem that I shouldn't have.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Male pattern baldness is the single most common physical indicator among covid death victims.
> 
> I'm done for.


Who gets your ebike?


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

rustybolts said:


> and thats only in t
> 
> Vitamin D may be an important factor in determining the severity of COVID-19 infections, new research from the Irish Longitudinal Study on Ageing (TILDA) at Trinity College Dublin has found.
> Vitamin D is known as the sunshine vitamin because it is produced in the skin by exposing the body to just 10-15 minutes per day of sunshine. Earlier this month, TILDA published a report which suggested that the vitamin plays an essential role in preventing respiratory infections, reducing antibiotic use, and boosting the immune system's response to infections.
> ...


An American company backing the survey, who just happen to manufacture the supplements.


----------



## 12boy (24 Sep 2020)

There's plenty over here that don't believe it's real either.

Any further snowfall?
Nope it's Indian Summer now...temps from 5C to 30 C and there's been an easing up of the smokiness. Mrs 12, Gracie the dog and I went for a saunter along the North Platte a bit ago and it was nice. This talk of saddles reminds me of a quote from the Bible...Be kind to your ass for it bears thee... The best saddle in my opinion is the one you don't think about when riding. Of course I don't think of much most of the time....God's happy idiot.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2020)

@12boy, you mean

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qIh1IxTrzzU


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Male pattern baldness is the single most common physical indicator among covid death victims.
> 
> I'm done for.


Well I googled that.........not sure I'll rush out to buy hair restorer.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2020)

On the vitamin D thing those who live north of Birmingham should take a supplement September to March. We don't get sufficient sunlight in this period for our bodies to manufacture vitamin D. Very few foods contain vitamin D.

Anyway. Good morning. Been up and about since 03.45. I've had two cups of tea, slice of toast and half a packet of chocolate digestives. This is not good.

The gasman cometh today even though it isn't Monday - has no one told British Gas?? Boiler service and the little box the thermostat speaks to when the CH needs to turn on isn't passing on the message to the boiler - at least that's my diagnosis of the problem.

Joiner is coming as well and he should be on Tuesdays.

I'm now going to attempt a snooze.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm safe then.



I am not, my hairstyle is designed for swimming.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2020)

Morning. Last recorded temperature at the local weather station is just 2 degrees this morning so even colder. I shall see soon on my wander if it's correct. Don't mind cold if it's going to be another dry day.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2020)

Morning all, no need for black out curtains here this morning, at least the hose pipe will not need to be used


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Last recorded temperature at the local weather station is just 2 degrees this morning so even colder. I shall see soon on my wander if it's correct. Don't mind cold if it's going to be another dry day.




5 here right now.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2020)

rustybolts said:


> and thats only in t
> 
> Vitamin D may be an important factor in determining the severity of COVID-19 infections, new research from the Irish Longitudinal Study on Ageing (TILDA) at Trinity College Dublin has found.
> Vitamin D is known as the sunshine vitamin because it is produced in the skin by exposing the body to just 10-15 minutes per day of sunshine. Earlier this month, TILDA published a report which suggested that the vitamin plays an essential role in preventing respiratory infections, reducing antibiotic use, and boosting the immune system's response to infections.
> ...




A couple of studies seem to think that vitamin D is helpful. I have been taking it for about 12 months now. Tiny little tablets they are.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2020)

Morning folks. Chilly here now. Not nice at all.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm safe then.



And me.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> A couple of studies seem to think that vitamin D is helpful. I have been taking it for about 12 months now. Tiny little tablets they are.



I've been taking fish oil and vitamin D for a while now, I thought it might help my back, it hasn't but it seems that my night vision has improved.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Sep 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

A wet and windy day ahead. I'm planning to walk into Wimborne for a loaf of bread, there's a small baker's shop that bakes great loaves and even better cakes. Hopefully the calories expended walking will cancel the cake calories 🤔 
After our outstanding afternoon tea at the Dome in Edinburgh a week or so ago, Mrs Tenkay informs me that Morrisons also do one. Admittedly the surroundings might not be as swish but at £10 it's certainly a lot cheaper 😁
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏊‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️☔


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm safe then.


And me.
Although I am told there is a duck pond forming


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who gets your ebike?


Who is BIG enough to ride it


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2020)

And now it's raining, but I am snug and warm. You gotta love a real fire.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And now it's raining, but I am snug and warm. You gotta love a real fire.
> 
> View attachment 548867


When we moved here, many years ago, we had a real fire and a back boiler for the c/h. It used to eat fuel . Yes, a real fire is nice but a real pain in the arris.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Sep 2020)

Morning all, 4 degrees and here.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2020)

Morning all .
Was lashing down when I got up. Easing off now but here for the day.
I am dropping MrsD at the hairdresser then to Asda for some shopping**
**must say I feel uneasy about it. I am used to being on my own in Aldi at 0745.
Then I am making a chicken and veg casserole.
MrsD is gradually going off meat so this may not be our best ever decision.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2020)

Chilly walk done. Didn't think it was too bad at first as the sky was clear but a bit of mist has come down and made it feel colder. Should burn off again soon though and be another decent day.

Trying to put breakfast off for a bit as I end up starving again mid morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When we moved here, many years ago, we had a real fire and a back boiler for the c/h. It used to eat fuel . Yes, a real fire is nice but a real pain in the arris.




I don't find it a hassle. We don't have gas here and oil is far too expensive as would electric central heating, so a real fire it is.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> A wet and windy day ahead. I'm planning to walk into Wimborne for a loaf of bread, there's a small baker's shop that bakes great loaves and even better cakes. *Hopefully the calories expended walking will cancel the cake calories* 🤔
> After our outstanding afternoon tea at the Dome in Edinburgh a week or so ago, Mrs Tenkay informs me that Morrisons also do one. Admittedly the surroundings might not be as swish but at £10 it's certainly a lot cheaper 😁
> Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏊‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️☔



I like an optimist


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Sep 2020)

A


BoldonLad said:


> I like an optimist



Yes, a tad optimistic. Brisk walking ~ 50 calories per mile. 🙂


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2020)

Hello again. When I got up it was wet and miserable, the sun is now shining. For a week the CH has failed to work, boiler is fine and it seems to be a thermostat/control issue. The gasman is due between 8.00-12.00. Guess what??? The boiler fired up and the CH came on at preceisely 07.45 as it's programmed to do. 

In other news a debate has broken out amongst my cycle buddies about Lancashire lockdown rules. I have truly studied these in depth, read the .gov website several times and I'm convinced under the Rule of Six we can meet and ride though there is ADVICE to AVOID meeting other households outdoors.

Lost both BBC 1 and 2 on the TV through the aerial, all other stations OK. We can get BBC1 and 2 in HD if the aerial is plugged in to the TV but if we connect the aerial to the old BT box which we use for recording they disappear. This is a PIA as the digital service does not broadcast local news while whatever it is we get through the BT box does! Not sure what to do next but it will keep me occupied today.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Sep 2020)

Lovely sunny morning with no wind. Not decided what to do with the day yet but bread is rising and soup ready to go. I will have to work around the bread timings and tho' a bit sceptical I got a soup making thingy and it is actually pretty handy. It makes 5 servings so eat one 2 in the fridge and the rest in the freezer. Need to bring the freezer levels down a bit as it needs defrosting soon. Not one of your modern things, this one is about 45 years old and cannot be replaced as that size is not made anymore.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello again. When I got up it was wet and miserable, the sun is now shining. For a week the CH has failed to work, boiler is fine and it seems to be a thermostat/control issue. The gasman is due between 8.00-12.00. Guess what??? The boiler fired up and the CH came on at preceisely 07.45 as it's programmed to do.
> 
> In other news a debate has broken out amongst my cycle buddies about Lancashire lockdown rules. I have truly studied these in depth, read the .gov website several times and I'm convinced under the Rule of Six we can meet and ride though there is ADVICE to AVOID meeting other households outdoors.
> 
> Lost both BBC 1 and 2 on the TV through the aerial, all other stations OK. We can get BBC1 and 2 in HD if the aerial is plugged in to the TV but if we connect the aerial to the old BT box which we use for recording they disappear. This is a PIA as the digital service does not broadcast local news while whatever it is we get through the BT box does! Not sure what to do next but it will keep me occupied today.



I take it there's not a "pass through" aerial socket on the back of the BT box?


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> *Lost both BBC 1 and 2 on the TV through the aerial, all other stations OK.* We can get BBC1 and 2 in HD if the aerial is plugged in to the TV but if we connect the aerial to the old BT box which we use for recording they disappear. This is a PIA as the digital service does not broadcast local news while whatever it is we get through the BT box does! Not sure what to do next but it will keep me occupied today.



Perhaps, stating the obvious..... but........ have you tried re-tuning the BT box?

As an aside, we used to have TalkTalk TV box, which incurred a small monthly fee.

I recently cancelled it, and, replaced it with a Humax Freeview/Recorder box, which records, allows pause TV etc etc. I suspect we have lost a few channels, but, nothing that we have ever watched, and our monthly charge to TalkTalk. The economics are not overwhelming, it will tale about two years to break even, after that, we begin to save.

Actually, I am not totally convinced of the need for "record", now that just about everything is available on "catch-up" via IPlayer etc.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I take it there's not a "pass through" aerial socket on the back of the BT box?


Can you explain please? I don't know what a "pass through" aerial socket is. Help would be appreciated.

The TV aerial comes in to a box on the wall and the internal cable screws on to this. The internal cable has a push on connection in to the BT box, a separate cable with push on connection goes out of the BT box and in to the TV. When it's connected like this we used to receive BBC 1 and 2 which included local TV news but we ALSO received BBC 1 and 2 on an HD channel which didn't include local news. on The local BBC was on channels 1 and 2 and HD on channels 101 and 102. At the moment when through the box channels 1 and 2 simply do not show in the guide but 101 and 102 do.

I also have an HDMI cable which connects the BT box to the TV - I cannot remember why I have this, really!!

I am a bear of very little brain and what I do have is quite simple. 

Myself I can live without North West Tonight but Mrs P does enjoy it.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Perhaps, stating the obvious..... but........ have you tried re-tuning the BT box?
> 
> As an aside, we used to have TalkTalk TV box, which incurred a small monthly fee.
> 
> ...



Yes I've tried re-tuning both the TV and the box. For a bit we lost a lot of channels but a second re-tune restored everything bar BBC 1 and 2. I'm happy to buy a Humax box and have read good reviews. My wife likes to record ITV so she can skip through the adverts. Like everyone else we have hundreds of channels available but only watch BBC and ITV with the occassional foray in to Netflix and Amazon.

The reason we have a BT box is we used to get broadband and TV from BT. I ditched BT for broadband and now have Sky for around two years. BT didn't ask for the box back so we kept it for recording. I have a suspicion a BT box is a Humax re-badged?


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2020)

Good morning. It rained most of the night but we have blue sky and now. Nothing special planned so far so I will probably clean my Roubaix and possibly go for a ride on my Cube when the roads dry out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Can you explain please? I don't know what a "pass through" aerial socket is. Help would be appreciated.
> 
> The TV aerial comes in to a box on the wall and the internal cable screws on to this. The internal cable has a push on connection in to the BT box, a separate cable with push on connection goes out of the BT box and in to the TV. When it's connected like this we used to receive BBC 1 and 2 which included local TV news but we ALSO received BBC 1 and 2 on an HD channel which didn't include local news. on The local BBC was on channels 1 and 2 and HD on channels 101 and 102. At the moment when through the box channels 1 and 2 simply do not show in the guide but 101 and 102 do.
> 
> ...


If you can see the model of BT box ( should be on a label on the back/underneath) that will help identify it. 
My box has a TV aerial socket that is connected to the external TV aerial. 

There is a second socket next to it that goes from the box to the aerial input socket on the TV
There is also a HDMI connection from the box to the TV. 
On the TV I can select the input ( Aerial, HDMI 1, HDMI 2,etc) 

If the box is switched off the TV still works as the signal from the external aerial " passes through" from the input socket to the output socket on the back of the box.


----------



## rustybolts (24 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> An American company backing the survey, who just happen to manufacture the supplements.


Professor Luke O Neill of Trinity told me this months ago


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2020)

@Tenkaykev - thanks. The box is a DTR-T2100 which corresdponds with the Humax code, which is also on the box, of 91-00438.

Like you I an select various inputs, aerial, HDMI 1, HDMI 2 etc. I now remember the reason for having the HDMI cable is to connect the box to the TV and through this we used to receive local BBC and BBC HD - it is currently working very well for all channels except BBC 1 and 2. The TV was usually selected to work through this connection. 

Yes on the BT box I have "aerial in" which is where I connect the external aerial, next to this is "aerial out" which I connect to the TV "aerial in." When it's connected like this if I select the TV input as aerial the reception is awful or "lost signal" on all channels. If I connect the aerial input direct to external aerial all channels are excellent, better picture than through the box, but there is no local BBC 1 and 2.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2020)




----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been taking fish oil and vitamin D for a while now, I thought it might help my back, it hasn't but it seems that my night vision has improved.


On a clear night you can see Orion, appoximat e distance 5244,000,000,000 miles away. How much further do you want to be able to see?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> On a clear night you can see Orion, appoximat e distance 5244,000,000,000 miles away. How much further do you want to be able to see?




Your joking. I can't even see the small print on newspapers. How the bloomin hell am I going to see somethng that far away.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Your joking. I can't even see the small print on newspapers. How the bloomin hell am I going to see somethng that far away.


You see the sun, albeit not very often, and that's a mere 93,000,000 miles away.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You see the sun, albeit not very often, and that's a mere 93,000,000 miles away.


How do they know that? Has somebody been up there to measure it?


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How do they know that? Has somebody been up there to measure it?




Strava


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2020)

Bike ride is off.  has gone, blue sky has gone, all to be replaced by grey clouds and rain so just another lazy day awaits then.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2020)

Back from my shop.
I did Asda as its 2 hours free and near to MrsDs hair dresser.
Dont know about you but I dont like shopping at the best of times and especially when I dont know where anything is.
In Aldi I know where everything is. I can be in at 0745 and home for 0815. This was a small shop and took me over an hour.
AND..... its nearly all self serve/scan......hardly any conveyors.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How do they know that? Has somebody been up there to measure it?


Yeah but I didn't pick up any PBs or segments........


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2020)

An old post of mine on vitamin D...



ColinJ said:


> Get vitamin D3 in combination with vitamin K2. Yes, you ought to be able to get all vitamins except perhaps D from your diet but in most countries now K2 content of food is MUCH lower than it was for our ancestors. It mainly comes from animal products and animals get it from what THEY eat, which has changed significantly and not for the better. Vegans would have to be very careful in what they eat.
> 
> You can get K2 from fermented products such as natto (fermented soya bean curd, which most westerners find pretty disgusting!) but I just buy a D3/K2 supplement. D3 helps the body extract calcium from food, and K2 is used to control where the body deposits it. Without vitamin D3 you will suffer calcium deficiency (brittle bones etc.). With D3, but no K2, calcium will end up where you really don't want it i.e. instead of in bones and teeth, it could end up causing havoc in organs and arteries.
> 
> ...


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2020)

I just received an email from the Home Office saying that I have been granted permanent settlement status in the UK 
So now I can go to France ( when Covid is resolved) , knowing they will let me back in and carry on receiving my state pension.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2020)

Well I think I've tracked down the TV issue. It's one I've been suspicious of for a while - the power cable to the box.

I connected the TV to the router with an ether net cable. I retuned again! This time picked up BBC 1 & 2 but with pixelation. As our router is broadband only I don't believe this makes a difference.

A few weeks ago I brushed the power cable on the box and the service was interrupted and pixelated. I've moved the power cable so it hangs downwards and the 13 amp plug is now plugged into an extension which is on the floor rather than in the wall socket.

Theory is over the years the "stress" on the cable has slightly damaged the plug which connects to the box or the socket on the box. Also every time the unit the TV and box stand on this will push and pull the cable. If I wiggle the cable gently I get pixelation!!!

Possibly buy a Humax box in the months ahead.

I need a nap!!!! 😴


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2020)

Whoop de bloody doop.
Just had a letter off the TSB to advise us that our new interest rate is...... 
.........
Zilch
Nada
Nowt
Nought %
Expected but not nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> I just received an email from the Home Office saying that I have been granted permanent settlement status in the UK
> So now I can go to France ( when Covid is resolved) , knowing they will let me back in and carry on receiving my state pension.




Well done


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Whoop de bloody doop.
> Just had a letter off the TSB to advise us that our new interest rate is......
> .........
> Zilch
> ...




I read about that this morning. I think others will follow very shortly.

It's just the start


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How do they know that? Has somebody been up there to measure it?


They went up during the night to check.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Strava


Be one heck of a heat map then.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> *Possibly buy a Humax box in the months ahead.*
> 
> I need a nap!!!! 😴



I used an outfit called Richer Sounds to buy online (they do also have shops). I have bought two smart TV's (one for my BiL), a Humax box and a couple of Sonos speakers from them. In each case, their price was the best I could find, delivery was spot on. They give an extended guarantee (6 years on the TVs and Humax box).

I am not connected to them in any way, just thought I would share it


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2020)

Yep +1 for Richer Sounds. Haven't used them in a while but have always been happy in the past.

Gasman has beenth. I'd already decided it was the thermostat receiver. He agreed, after testing, replaced it, serviced the bolier. £99. Result!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2020)

Good grief.......................five envelopes and two boxes have arrived from Amazon have arrived for Mrs P. What has she been up to? Where are the scissors? Where is the credit card?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> They went up during the night to check.


I am not having that.
How would they see to measure it at night ?
And don't suggest torches cos we would have seen that.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done


A bit picky maybe but I dont recall the foreign office asking us if we were ok with that.
Not suggesting we aren't as old Gav seems a decent sort of chap.......but nice to be asked and all that


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bike ride is off.  has gone, blue sky has gone, all to be replaced by grey clouds and rain so just another lazy day awaits then.


Nice here.........sorry


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2020)

Nice here at Porlock Weir as well.


----------



## Sterlo (24 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 548921
> 
> 
> Nice here at Porlock Weir as well.


Funny, I was watching a GCN video last night where the presenter rode up & down Porlock Hill 37 times in one go, something called a trenching challenge (you have to climb/descend 11000mtrs).


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Sep 2020)

Went out for a short spin this afternoon, decidedly autumnal, 9 degrees and showery, cold east wind, but bright between the showers. My new Stolen Goat was nicely up to the job.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Went out for a short spin this afternoon, decidedly autumnal, 9 degrees and showery, cold east wind, but bright between the showers. My new Stolen Goat was nicely up to the job.


I almost clicked buy on one yesterday but gave myself a telling off as I have plenty of jerseys and jackets so resisted.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2020)

Nearly time for The Repair Shop. Wonder what they will be fixing up today.


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice here.........sorry
> 
> 
> View attachment 548919


Alright. don't rob it in.  Nice bike though, I have a Peloton too but different colour.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I almost clicked buy on one yesterday but gave myself a telling off as I have plenty of jerseys and jackets so resisted.




There is always today.


----------



## dickyknees (24 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Went out for a short spin this afternoon, decidedly autumnal, 9 degrees and showery, cold east wind, but bright between the showers.


Time to get the autumn/winter cycling wardrobe out I think.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Sep 2020)

A


Mo1959 said:


> Nearly time for The Repair Shop. Wonder what they will be fixing up today.



I'm a recent fan of the program. It's really well done but I notice that all of the procedures are heavily edited and understate the amount of skill, experience and knowledge required to end up with the finished product.
Not knocking it at all, it's good telly and hugely enjoyable.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nearly time for The Repair Shop. Wonder what they will be fixing up today.


I like that prog. Dont watch it often but it is enjoyable.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2020)

Put tv on earlier. What the hell has happened to Charlie Dimock .
She used to be good looking, sexy even.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Put tv on earlier. What the hell has happened to Charlie Dimock .
> She used to be good looking, sexy even.



It's Covid. Her assets have dropped


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> It's Covid. Her assets have dropped


Not all that's dropped sadly.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2020)

Er...


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Put tv on earlier. What the hell has happened to Charlie Dimock .
> She used to be good looking, sexy even.


She wears a bra now.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> She wears a bra now.


Scaffolding I think


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am not having that.
> How would they see to measure it at night ?
> And don't suggest torches cos we would have seen that.


Travelling away from earth, they'd have no need to shine a light where they'd just been, only where they were headed, away from here. So you'd not have seen it.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2020)

Ooh. Are we having a science lesson? I was always crap at science.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Travelling away from earth, they'd have no need to shine a light where they'd just been, only where they were headed, away from here. So you'd not have seen it.


I disagree.
If you double it and take away the number you first thought of you would have the answer.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I disagree.
> If you double it and take away the number you first thought of you would have the answer.


Well if North Korea can do it, America can't be left behind.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. Are we having a science lesson? I was always crap at science.


Sight Test, nowt much.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Sep 2020)

Wandering up the trailway to Wimborne earlier with Mrs Tenkay we spotted a friend we'd not seen for a while running towards us.
I'd started a walking activity on my Garmin watch when we left the house and I'd felt a vibration at my wrist at each kilometer. 
Our friend paused for a brief socially distanced natter and we did an " elbow bump" out of mutual pleasure of seeing each other after such a long time. 

As we were talking my watch started buzzing and beeping on my wrist. I glanced down and saw that I'd triggered "incident detection" and the watch display said something along the lines of " You appear to have had a fall, contacting emergency contact, press button to cancel"
I'd forgotten all about the feature, I'd set it up to message Mrs Tenkay should it ever be triggered but not thought about it since. Quite impressed with it, it saw that I'd stopped moving, interpreted the Elbow bump as a fall, waited 30 seconds for me to start moving again and when that didn't happen it messaged the emergency contact that I'd set up. What's even more clever was that Mrs Tenkay gets a message to say I've come a cropper and shows my location on a map.
All very impressive, if I ever fall of a barstool then Mrs Tenkay can see which pub I'm in and come and rescue me! 😁


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Wandering up the trailway to Wimborne earlier with Mrs Tenkay we spotted a friend we'd not seen for a while running towards us.
> I'd started a walking activity on my Garmin watch when we left the house and I'd felt a vibration at my wrist at each kilometer.
> Our friend paused for a brief socially distanced natter and we did an " elbow bump" out of mutual pleasure of seeing each other after such a long time.
> 
> ...


Did she get the message though!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2020)

Must have been a hefty elbow bump......


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2020)

I have my flu Jab date Oct 4th at 09.35 - that's a Sunday.


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good grief.......................five envelopes and two boxes have arrived from Amazon have arrived for Mrs P. What has she been up to? Where are the scissors? Where is the credit card?




It’s a load of cycling goodies she has bought as a surprise.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have my flu Jab date Oct 4th at 09.35 - that's a Sunday.


It's a Monday next year.


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2020)

Skies over Exmoor earlier this evening.
Looking at the Milky Way. 
It's blimmin raining now!


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 548983
> 
> 
> Skies over Exmoor earlier this evening.
> ...


As visible to the naked eye?


----------



## 12boy (25 Sep 2020)

I always thought Charlie Dimmock attractive because she seemed strong and full of life. I never noticed she didn't wear a bra.....Really. I enjoyed the program which over here was called Ground Force. That is where I learned the expression "water feature".


----------



## FrankCrank (25 Sep 2020)

Morning all. Off to the local supermarket soon, grab a few groceries and an ice cream, followed by a nice helping of diddly-squat


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Morning all. Off to the local supermarket soon, grab a few groceries and an ice cream, followed by a nice helping of diddly-squat


Will you be needing toilet paper for after the "Diddly-Squat"?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2020)

Morning. Another chilly start. It's that old female pop group this morning. Lol.


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2020)

Morning all, that was not a night to be outside in very wet and windy, outside swim tonight so I hope the weather changes a bit for that. 

We found the new series of Ghosts last night on iplayer, that certainly have us a chuckle, or was it the effect of a couple of drinks. 

Enjoy your day and stay safe guys and gals.


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Another chilly start. It's that old female pop group this morning. Lol.



I do not remember a female group called Wet & Windy, what decade were they from?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> I do not remember a female group called Wet & Windy, what decade were they from?


Lol.............The 3 degrees up here


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2020)

Blinkin bllumin freezing here. Put the heating 1st thing.
Got to pick the aunty up** at 07.45 to take her to Widnes for an eye treatment. That old girl is like a Duracell bunny rabbit.
**that's not literally Classic.
Just had a wake up coffee. Next is a wakier upier shower (I hope).
BTW...... did I say, I got a pizza from Asda. The lady made it for me. Cheese, ham, pineapple and mushroom. It was the 'small' size and it was BiiiiG. I know we dont have much appetite at the moment but we only managed about 60% of it.


----------



## Paulus (25 Sep 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. 
It's raining and windy down here. Looks like it's in for most of the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2020)

Not long back from a little 4 mile jog. Slower than a slow thing but quite enjoyable. Certainly heats you up even on a cold day.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2020)

Hello world, I'm here  The skies are clear and it's very still. The outdoor thermometer shows 8⁰ and indoors the thermostat 18⁰. House feels warm which is good news on the CH front.

It feels a lot cooler than 8⁰ outside so it will be bib longs this morning, autumn base layer and jacket. Depending on which weather app I use we are forecast for winds between 20-42mph at 11.00. Looking out of the window it's hard to believe and forecast is 14 for 7.00am.🤔

Downloaded the track and trace app last night. Not sure if I have to leave Bluetooth on all the time or not.

Today's much anticipated event is will the CH kick in at the programmed time. I have nothing else to do. ☹️


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2020)

I am taking Pam out, well I am dropping her off in Lincoln whilst I go fix a couple of dents, just got to remember to pick her up when I finish and not come straight home and wonder where she is.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.............The 3 degrees up here


I’m glad you explained that, I was trying to think of a group called Chilly Start


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Sep 2020)

Morning all, 5 degrees and cloudy here. Supermarket day today.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks, dry but blowing a hoolie here


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> I am taking Pam out, well I am dropping her off in Lincoln whilst I go fix a couple of dents, just got to remember to pick her up when I finish and not come straight home and wonder where she is.


Which for me gets harder by the day 😄


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2020)

Yeah! Rock 'n' roll time. The CH fired up bang on 07.30 

I'll make porridge next and head out at 09.00 to reach the meet point at 09.30. I'm notorious for being late and there really is no excuse.

One of our number has messaged to say he can't make it. MIL taken to A&E at midnight. She is 95 and has dementia so one person allowed in to the hospital with her. This is the first time his wife has seen her mother in six months. My buddy described this as "bloody inhuman."


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2020)

I did the reverse Wim Hof method this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> I did the reverse Wim Hof method this morning.


Had to look him up. Never heard of him. Interesting, but I will decline I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2020)

Good morning gang. By god it's parky here. I have a fire going.

There is something inherently wrong with pineapple on pizza. You should be banned from the old duffers thread.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2020)

What the heck is......nope, I won't ask that


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> What the heck is......nope, I won't ask that


Some weirdo that likes the cold apparently!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Some weirdo that likes the cold apparently!


Glad I didn't ask


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2020)

Actually the cold water can be very good for many ailments, anxiety amongst them, Google High Fearnley - wherewithal or whatever for his thoughts on cold water swimming, worth a look. I have done a bit myself and it certainly reboots you for a good while afterwards.


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday! 
Off out Exmoor doggie walking this morning and then off to Dulverton for lunch.
Weather's looking good for the next 4 days.


----------



## GM (25 Sep 2020)

Morning all... Had a very busy week trying to make hay while the weather was good, not so good at the moment though, so a day of domestics. Our Asda delivery should be here any moment, I got a two week reserved slot.

My son tried that Wim Hof method, had to laugh he lasted about 10 minutes at it!

Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world, I'm here  The skies are clear and it's very still. The outdoor thermometer shows 8⁰ and indoors the thermostat 18⁰. House feels warm which is good news on the CH front.
> 
> It feels a lot cooler than 8⁰ outside so it will be bib longs this morning, autumn base layer and jacket. Depending on which weather app I use we are forecast for winds between 20-42mph at 11.00. Looking out of the window it's hard to believe and forecast is 14 for 7.00am.🤔
> 
> ...


Apparently you do have to leave bluetooth on at least in Scotland. Not wishing to go off thread but it seems some unionists in Scotland are downloading the English app as they cannot accept that we have a different one and must follow England. Nutters as it will probably not work.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Actually the cold water can be very good for many ailments, anxiety amongst them, Google High Fearnley - wherewithal or whatever for his thoughts on cold water swimming, worth a look. I have done a bit myself and it certainly reboots you for a good while afterwards.


If you say so! I don't do cold and I don't do swimming so will give it a miss.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Sep 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2020)

I cannot imagine anyone volunteering to go into cold water to exercise??. Must be mad to WANT to freeze your bits off. 

I downloaded the track and trace ap for England and Wales last night. I am in a low risk area. No surprise there as I don't suspect many sheep get Covid19.


----------



## pawl (25 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> I do not remember a female group called Wet & Windy, what decade were they from?



The Weather Girls


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

Just been outside for a bit. This not really me but change the hair colour to white and it could be.


----------



## pawl (25 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I cannot imagine anyone volunteering to go into cold water to exercise??. Must be mad to WANT to freeze your bits off.
> 
> I downloaded the track and trace ap for England and Wales last night. I am in a low risk area. No surprise there as I don't suspect many sheep get Covid19.




Perhaps that’s how numbnuts got his name.Dare not ask him.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2020)

5pm today is the Planet rock £125,000 draw! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2020)

We've decided to go back home on Monday instead of tomorrow, as the weather looks good.
Just contacted the CL site owner and booked another couple of nights.
The joy of retirement.......being able to do stuff like that.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2020)

Spits and spots of rain here.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> The Weather Girls



Its Raining Men, would they be allowed to release that today, it does get played occasionally.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Its Raining Men, would they be allowed to release that today, it does get played occasionally.



It would have to be at least gender neutral, how about "It's Raining Persons" for starters?


----------



## pawl (25 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Its Raining Men, would they be allowed to release that today, it does get played occasionally.




Yes that was it.Couldn't remember the title of the song


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> It would have to be at least gender neutral, how about "It's Raining Persons" for starters?



Or its raining people.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I cannot imagine anyone volunteering to go into cold water to exercise??. Must be mad to WANT to freeze your bits off.
> 
> I downloaded the track and trace ap for England and Wales last night. I am in a low risk area. No surprise there as I don't suspect many sheep get Covid19.


They can, they just don't bleat on about it, and their attitude to it is "meh".


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Sep 2020)

Back from Sainsburys. Only thing I couldn’t get was fennel. Is this because covidiots have been panic buying it ?
(Plenty of loo roll btw)


----------



## Sterlo (25 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Or its raining people.


or It's Precipitating None Gender Specific Personnel, but god knows how you'd get that to scan.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from Sainsburys. Only thing I couldn’t get was fennel. Is this because covidiots have been panic buying it ?
> (Plenty of loo roll btw)



I've been in Tesco this morning and it was just a normal Friday, no sign of panic buying.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2020)

Blimey, it's 40 years today since John Bonham went to the big drum kit in the sky.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2020)

I have been pottering this morning. The morning has gone quite quickly.

Fish and chips for us today.

Mr WD has gone out so I have taken the opportunity to use a craft knife. He hates to see me using anything sharp as A. He fears I might use it on him and B. I am left handed and he always thinks I'm going to end up slicing my own fingers off.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2020)

Sterlo said:


> or It's Precipitating None Gender Specific Personnel, but god knows how you'd get that to scan.


Its raining LGBTs ??
That could rhyme with some thought.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2020)

Anyway.
I took the aunty to Widnes for her eye treatment. MrsD took her in.
I sat in the car
I THOUGHT it was 15-20 minute job.
It was 2 hours !!!!!
I had not had breckie
I was freezing.
I was bored.
It was not the most enjoyable morning I have spent.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway.
> I took the aunty to Widnes for her eye treatment. MrsD took her in.
> I sat in the car
> I THOUGHT it was 15-20 minute job.
> ...




Oops. Look on the bright side, you did your good deed for the day


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2020)

Just back a walk. Really chilly northerly so took a while to warm up, but a little steep climb did it. Nice and sunny but deceptively cold.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2020)

My photos never look as clear on here as they do on the computer. Does the site compress them or something I wonder?


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> If you say so! I don't do cold and I don't do swimming so will give it a miss.


Having been a scuba diver we dived a lot in winter. Lowest sea temp I remember was 7C and with woolly bear and drysuit it was freezing. I would never go into any waters around Scotland without a wet suit at least even in summer. Cannot remember now the survival times but if you fell into the sea in winter without protective gear the cold could kill you in minutes.


----------



## gavroche (25 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back a walk. Really chilly northerly so took a while to warm up, but a little steep climb did it. Nice and sunny but deceptively cold.
> 
> View attachment 549014


You seem to live in a lovely part of the world, nearly as nice as North Wales.   
Off for a short ride soon on the Cube.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My photos never look as clear on here as they do on the computer. Does the site compress them or something I wonder?


They look quite clear and sharp on my macbook.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Having been a scuba diver we dived a lot in winter. Lowest sea temp I remember was 7C and with woolly bear and drysuit it was freezing. I would never go into any waters around Scotland without a wet suit at least even in summer. Cannot remember now the survival times but if you fell into the sea in winter without protective gear the cold could kill you in minutes.


I recall one of my early dives. Dorothea quarry which is deep.
I was in a borrowed, ill fitting, semi dry.
I could see the thermo clime below me without knowing what it was.
I thought I was having a heart attack when I entered it.
These poor kids that jump into reservoirs have no idea.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My photos never look as clear on here as they do on the computer. Does the site compress them or something I wonder?



Yes, to save storage and bandwidth, but they still look stunning on both phone and laptop.
Oh, and I thought the Weather Girls had the hots for Iranian Men, hallelujah 😉😁


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I recall one of my early dives. Dorothea quarry which is deep.
> I was in a borrowed, ill fitting, semi dry.
> I could see the thermo clime below me without knowing what it was.
> I thought I was having a heart attack when I entered it.
> These poor kids that jump into reservoirs have no idea.


One of the unfortunate jobs myself and a buddy had one hot summer was to go into a deep river pool on the River Forsa and pull out 2 bodies. One had jumped in and the cold got him immediately and the other one went in after him and also died from the thermal shock. The police dive unit would have had to come from Glasgow the next day so we were asked by the local police sergeant to do it.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2020)

Bloody hell. Look at this female cyclist’s leg after her crash on the world time trial. Glad I’ve finished my lunch.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2020)

Holy Boris!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell. Look at this female cyclist’s leg after her crash on the world time trial. Glad I’ve finished my lunch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 549015




Bloody hell.


----------



## gavroche (25 Sep 2020)

That looks very nasty indeed.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2020)

How pathetic. With the interest rates at 0.01% if you have £1000 you will earn the grand sum of £ 0.10 after twelve months. At that rate you might have earned enough Interest to buy yourself a cup of coffee in 20 years.

Welcome to the new World.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> One of the unfortunate jobs myself and a buddy had one hot summer was to go into a deep river pool on the River Forsa and pull out 2 bodies. One had jumped in and the cold got him immediately and the other one went in after him and also died from the thermal shock. The police dive unit would have had to come from Glasgow the next day so we were asked by the local police sergeant to do it.


As I understand it the thermclyme is the nearest you can get to freezing. You hit that and the body goes into lock down. As I said, those kids have no idea and then its too late.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> How pathetic. With the interest rates at 0.01% if you have £1000 you will earn the grand sum of £ 0.10 after twelve months. At that rate you might have earned enough Interest to buy yourself a cup of coffee in 20 years.
> 
> Welcome to the new World.


Fully expecting them to start charging us for keeping our money soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Fully expecting them to start charging us for keeping our money soon.




That's the next thing they will do and it won't be long either before it does happen


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2020)

@oldwheels a sort of funny story (could have been tragic).
A drift dive in Egypt. 12 of us. When we got back on board there were 13 of us .
A guy (who didnt speak English) on a drift dive one mile away......got separated and just floated until he, fortunately, met up with us. Our boat people managed to talk with his and met up to transfer him. A lucky guy.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @oldwheels a sort of funny story (could have been tragic).
> A drift dive in Egypt. 12 of us. When we got back on board there were 13 of us .
> A guy (who didnt speak English) on a drift dive one mile away......got separated and just floated until he, fortunately, met up with us. Our boat people managed to talk with his and met up to transfer him. A lucky guy.


Several local commercial divers used to dive solo for scallops using a RIB. One well known character had 2 known escapades. He was attached to his rib by a line when the fishing vessel Jacobite came past and assumed the rib was adrift so attached a line to it and set off. He surfaced doing about 10 knots and it took some time before he was noticed. Second one was when he did get separated from his rib in the Firth of Lorne so just lay on the surface till he saw a boat and raised his thumb to hitch a lift. On a third occasion some holiday scubies were stealing from his stash of small scallops under Salen pier and raised two fingers to him. A small stick of dynamite soon settled their hash but he got 6 months in jail for it.


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> As I understand it the thermclyme is the nearest you can get to freezing. You hit that and the body goes into lock down. As I said, those kids have no idea and then its too late.




I learned to windsurf in December 1980, we also have a photo somewhere of me in the sea and snow on the beach, I am only slightly more intelligent nowadays. We have a cold water swim at Woodhall Spa pool next weekend they are guessing at 15 so not really icy more cool. Outside swim tonight will be interesting getting out and changed poolside as the changing rooms are out of bounds.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> I learned to windsurf in December 1980, we also have a photo somewhere of me in the sea and snow on the beach, I am only slightly more intelligent nowadays. We have a cold water swim at Woodhall Spa pool next weekend they are guessing at 15 so not really icy more cool. Outside swim tonight will be interesting getting out and changed poolside as the changing rooms are out of bounds.


No probs.
Thermoclymes are generally in quarries etc at, maybe 15 metres. You will be fine.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2020)

My new Track pump arrived today.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No probs.
> Thermoclymes are generally in quarries etc at, maybe 15 metres. You will be fine.


Generally is the word. I was snorkelling in Calgary Bay one summer with a shorty wet suit. When I dropped my arms down they froze from elbows down. The top 15 inches was not too cold but below that freezing.


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Blimey, it's 40 years today since John Bonham went to the big drum kit in the sky.


Blimey.....that means it's 41 years since I last sat in the Swan at Chaddesley Corbett and had a pint and a chinwag with him.


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2020)

Half of a 'Medium fish and chips' from Dulverton chippy.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2020)

64 very windy miles this morning. Geez it was hard.

First experience of the NHS Track and Trace app. Arrive at the cafe and we have to scan a QR code to get in. This shows the name of the venue and time. At our table we had to scan another QR code, nothing to do with the NHS, and the menu comes up on our phones. Made our choices, click send and that's it. Five minutes later the coffee arrives, another five and the beans appear shortly followed by a young lady with a card machine for contactless payment.

How  is that? I think a lot of places will continue this when Covid-19 is over.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2020)

@Mo1959 your pictures are always sharp on my phone. One of this morning's was a little too clear for my taste!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from Sainsburys. Only thing I couldn’t get was fennel. Is this because covidiots have been panic buying it ?
> *(Plenty of loo roll btw)*


You or Sainsbury's?


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I think a lot of places will continue this when Covid-19 is over.


I do hope not.


----------



## Sterlo (25 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 64 very windy miles this morning. Geez it was hard.
> 
> First experience of the NHS Track and Trace app. Arrive at the cafe and we have to scan a QR code to get in. This shows the name of the venue and time. At our table we had to scan another QR code, nothing to do with the NHS, and the menu comes up on our phones. Made our choices, click send and that's it. Five minutes later the coffee arrives, another five and the beans appear shortly followed by a young lady with a card machine for contactless payment.
> 
> How  is that? I think a lot of places will continue this when Covid-19 is over.


That's all well and good, but what if you don't want beans?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2020)

Sterlo said:


> That's all well and good, but what if you don't want beans?


There's always a picky one......😄😄


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2020)

It's worth installing a QR scanning app.

We did decide it's difficult to chose cake on an app........ drooling at the counter and discussing the merits of each is much more fun!!


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2020)

I'm feeling as fat as a chunkie pig now.
Time for a post prandial.......


----------



## 12boy (25 Sep 2020)

Had planned to go up on the mountain today but with wind gusts forecast of 36 mph and 25 mph steady I may suggest next week as its crowded on the weekends. I fear my aged pooch is suffering from some sort of dementia. Seems confused a lot and yet at other times acts normally. If the mountain trip is out there are always lovely chores to do around here. I've been thinking about a blackboard or dry erase board so I can jot down things to be done that I seem to forget otherwise. Maybe it's not the old dog that's senile.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 64 very windy miles this morning. Geez it was hard.
> 
> First experience of the NHS Track and Trace app. Arrive at the cafe and we have to scan a QR code to get in. This shows the name of the venue and time. At our table we had to scan another QR code, nothing to do with the NHS, and the menu comes up on our phones. Made our choices, click send and that's it. Five minutes later the coffee arrives, another five and the beans appear shortly followed by a young lady with a card machine for contactless payment.
> 
> How  is that? I think a lot of places will continue this when Covid-19 is over.



Just one more step to go, to dispense with the contactless card reader and take payment straight from your bank account


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 your pictures are always sharp on my phone. One of this morning's was a little too clear for my taste!!!!!


Which one?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 549031
> 
> 
> Half of a 'Medium fish and chips' from Dulverton chippy.


Ooohh giz us a chip


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 64 very windy miles this morning. Geez it was hard.
> 
> First experience of the NHS Track and Trace app. Arrive at the cafe and we have to scan a QR code to get in. This shows the name of the venue and time. At our table we had to scan another QR code, nothing to do with the NHS, and the menu comes up on our phones. Made our choices, click send and that's it. Five minutes later the coffee arrives, another five and the beans appear shortly followed by a young lady with a card machine for contactless payment.
> 
> How  is that? I think a lot of places will continue this when Covid-19 is over.



I wonder how they work it when people don't have smart phones or don't have a phone at all.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I wonder how they work it when people don't have smart phones or don't have a phone at all.


There were some forms to add your name and number to.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I wonder how they work it when people don't have smart phones or don't have a phone at all.


Or when a server is down and none of it works


----------



## gavroche (25 Sep 2020)

I managed to do 18 very windy miles this afternoon.





Colwyn Bay beach.




The Little Orme and Angel Bay at the bottom where I take Molly for a run sometimes.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> I managed to do 18 very windy miles this afternoon.
> View attachment 549041
> 
> Colwyn Bay beach.
> ...



What a lovely looking bike 👍😎


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2020)

Nice walk over Haddon Hill on Exmoor this morning.


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 Sep 2020)

Evening all . Have to spent a very windy afternoon packing up my wife’s boat as she is going to do her first ( and probably last )open meeting of this very strange year. TBH with the wind forecast she was half hoping it would be cancelled (once the wind gets to around 30 mph most dinghy sailors come in and the windsurfers start going out lol ) Anyway hoping for a good day out whatever, never been to desborough sailing club on the Thames near the old shepperton film studios before .😀


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Fully expecting them to start charging us for keeping our money soon.


That is not a new idea and is getting more likely by the day.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Sep 2020)

Is it bed time yet


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> That is not a new idea and is getting more likely by the day.


Did you see the Western Isles have their first Covid cases! 3 on Uist if I remember correctly.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2020)

@12boy don't fret!! The very good reason we find it more difficult to remember stuff is this. Our brains are already full of knowledge, wisdom and experience why should we bother filling it with "don't forget the bread?" 🤔

I put reminders on my phone calendar. Works well.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you see the Western Isles have their first Covid cases! 3 on Uist if I remember correctly.


I always refer to the Western Isles as the Outer Hebrides. I'm not sure many Sassenachs know the Western Isles.

Is one more correct than the other?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I always refer to the Western Isles as the Outer Hebrides. I'm not sure many Sassenachs know the Western Isles.
> 
> Is one more correct than the other?


Don’t know. Lol. Just quoting what I remember it saying on the news.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-54295032


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

In an earlier post I mentioned that we had been asked by the local police sergeant to undertake a task for him which in retrospect was probably not strictly legal. 
He did have a somewhat cavalier attitude towards senior management illustrated by a story Drago would no doubt appreciate.
He was being visited by his Chief Superintendent{ who was a cousin of my wife } and the Traffic equivalent. Since they had to stay overnight he arranged accommodation at an expensive Country House Hotel as befitted their rank. When they arrived there they were shown to the Bridal Suite and were told that was all that was available. They were pretty sure that he was taking the proverbial but decided not to push the matter. The hotelier had to toe the line anyway as he made an evening visit to a local pub accompanied by his St Bernard dog. It was rumoured locally that he took the dog to do the driving the two miles home again and so he could not afford to offend the local police.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you see the Western Isles have their first Covid cases! 3 on Uist if I remember correctly.


Not heard but it does not surprise me. What does surprise me is that despite being overrun by tourist hordes there is only one case known about on Mull and that was some time ago. There may be others but nothing remains secret here for very long.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I always refer to the Western Isles as the Outer Hebrides. I'm not sure many Sassenachs know the Western Isles.
> 
> Is one more correct than the other?


There are Outer, Inner and Southern Hebrides. The Western Isles logically must be the Outer Hebs.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Is it bed time yet


No!!

And if you ask again you'll be made to watch EastEnders, from the start.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy don't fret!! The very good reason we find it more difficult to remember stuff is this. Our brains are already full of knowledge, wisdom and experience why should we bother filling it with "don't forget the bread?" 🤔
> 
> I put reminders on my phone calendar. Works well.


Get you.
What's wrong with pen & paper?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2020)

Charlie Dimmock was mentioned a while back. I had the misfortune to watch two episodes of Garden Rescue today. These Rich brothers and Charlie haven't a clue, whoever commissioned this programme needs shooting!!!

I'm no garden designer but the glaring holes in their ideas and suggestions are just so obvious to anyone with professional experience or plant knowledge. 

Gobsmacked.


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> What does surprise me is that despite being overrun by tourist hordes there is only one case known about on Mull and that was some time ago. There may be others but nothing remains secret here for very long.


Back in May, when the travel restrictions were lifted, we were inundated with Grockles from London, Birmingham, Bristol and other large conurbations.
Many of our local gloom and doom merchants were having a hissy fit about it, saying that in a couple of weeks time we would all be dying like flies.
It didn't happen.
At all.
Zero, zilch, nada.
North Devon had the lowest infections in the country, last week, despite a constant steady influx of tourists since May.
It does make you question what's actually going on.


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2020)

I phoned the pool to see if they were going ahead with this evening swim due to the horrible weather, they said yes, so a mile swam and changed poolside as the changing rooms were not open, feeling absolutely fantastic right now.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2020)




----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 549109


I've got a wet suit, no need for another just yet.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Back in May, when the travel restrictions were lifted, we were inundated with Grockles from London, Birmingham, Bristol and other large conurbations.
> Many of our local gloom and doom merchants were having a hissy fit about it, saying that in a couple of weeks time we would all be dying like flies.
> It didn't happen.
> At all.
> ...


The local shops here are strict about the numbers in the shop and also face coverings. The main potential contamination point is one ferry but there are spacings well laid out and on my last trips masks were well in evidence. Never been in pubs or cafes so cannot comment there. Interaction between locals and tourists is minimal. Who knows what the answer is.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The local shops here are strict about the numbers in the shop and also face coverings. The main potential contamination point is one ferry but there are spacings well laid out and on my last trips masks were well in evidence. Never been in pubs or cafes so cannot comment there. Interaction between locals and tourists is minimal. Who knows what the answer is.


You’re lucky that there are no university halls of residence on Mull


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> There are Outer, Inner and Southern Hebrides. The Western Isles logically must be the Outer Hebs.


Aren’t we supposed to call them Eilean Siar ?


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Aren’t we supposed to call them Eilean Siar ?


Not Innse Gall?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Aren’t we supposed to call them Eilean Siar ?





classic33 said:


> Not Innse Gall?


Thanks more knowledge to add to the pot.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2020)

@Tenkaykev we briefly discussed set top boxes. Pretty sure I'm going to need a new one. You mentioned Humax, is there a particular model you've had good experience with?

I only need to receive Freeview, watch and pause and record programmes.

I've always understood Humax to be the leader in this.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks more knowledge to add to the pot.


Since 1997 apparently...


> Na h-Eileanan Siar is one of Scotland’s 32 unitary council areas. It is governed by Comhairle nan Eilean Siar, the only local council in Scotland to have a Gaelic-only name, the title Western Isles Council having been retracted in 1997.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2020)

Morning all, just woke up and it is a tad chilly, I must be getting a bit wimpy when it comes to this cold stuff as I found myself looking at heated jackets yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2020)

Morning. Brrrrrrrrrr. And double Brrrrrr. . Can you guess that it's a bit cool here today? 2 deg apparently.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2020)

Good morning people, heating's on here


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2020)

I am going to phone the police........someone has stolen a week off me.
I swear it was Monday yesterday yet suddenly I wake up and its Saturday .
And its cold 
And it was black at 0630 .
No real plans for today.......I will see what it brings.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2020)

Good day. Didn't wake till 07.30 but was awake in the night for an hour or more. I haven't checked the temperature but the colour of our flat roof suggests we had or were very close to frost. Not surprising really as forecast was for 3⁰ and just be before dawn temperatures can easily drop by 3-5⁰

It's a beautiful morning with bright sunshine and very still. I'll spend time on the allotment and later clean my bike.

The mystery of Mrs P's five envelopes and two parcels is solved. Gutter mesh and downpipe guards. Apparently B&Q have sold out. This is another job for today.


----------



## Paulus (26 Sep 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees. 
It is bright and sunny outside but quite cool. MrsP is making noises about having the CH as she is cold, plus she has come down with a heavy cold.
Out with the dog soon and then out on the bike for a while. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2020)

Morning. Chilly walk done and just sat down with my porridge. Hope it heats me up. I still have storage heating so don't want to put it on yet. I daresay if I had gas it would be on for an hour or two. Hopefully the sun will warm the house up a bit.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Sep 2020)

Morning all, 5 degrees and here. Looks set for a nice weekend.


----------



## pawl (26 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Chilly walk done and just sat down with my porridge. Hope it heats me up. I still have storage heating so don't want to put it on yet. I daresay if I had gas it would be on for an hour or two. Hopefully the sun will warm the house up a bit.




You should be ashamed I thought you were a hardened Weetabix eater like what I am


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2020)

@PaulSB 
A question.
With these cold nights coming in should I pick the tomatoes and bring them in or will they be OK.
TBH apart from 2 I picked on Wednesday there are only about 4 that are big enough.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2020)

My son is thinking of getting a wood burner as well. He only has electric storage heaters and they are so expensive to run and don't do a very good job of hearing the House anyway.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB
> A question.
> With these cold nights coming in should I pick the tomatoes and bring them in or will they be OK.
> TBH apart from 2 I picked on Wednesday there are only about 4 that are big enough.


If you get frost, they will go to mush.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My son is thinking of getting a wood burner as well. He only has electric storage heaters and they are so expensive to run and don't do a very good job of hearing the House anyway.


I don't mind them too much but agree they seem to be dear to run. Also once they are on you are inclined to leave them as it's barely worth switching them off when you get the odd warm day only for them to have to heat up again. In a small bungalow they feel fine for heat for me anyway. I can't face the hassle of getting gas brought in and a new system installed so they will do.


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Off for a walk over the Quantocks this morning and then lunching in Watchet.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB
> A question.
> With these cold nights coming in should I pick the tomatoes and bring them in or will they be OK.
> TBH apart from 2 I picked on Wednesday there are only about 4 that are big enough.


Bring the plants in to your conservatory. They will continue to grow and ripen.


----------



## pawl (26 Sep 2020)

Found a wasps nest in the compost heap Covered as much bare flesh as possible prior to commencing spraying More than likely I will be back re advice treatment for multiple wasp stings.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> On the vitamin D thing those who live north of Birmingham should take a supplement September to March. We don't get sufficient sunlight in this period for our bodies to manufacture vitamin D. Very few foods contain vitamin D.
> 
> Anyway. Good morning. Been up and about since 03.45. I've had two cups of tea, slice of toast and half a packet of chocolate digestives. This is not good.
> 
> ...


Just read an interesting story about vitamin D and covid...


> In a paper published in the PLOS ONE journal, Professor Michael Holick, of Boston University School of Medicine, found patients 40 years and older who were “vitamin D sufficient” were 51.5 per cent less likely to die from a Covid infection than those who were deficient.



https://inews.co.uk/news/health/coronavirus-latest-dose-vitamin-d-body-defence-covid-19-662196



> A spokesman for the Department Health said: “The latest review from Nice [National Institute for Care and Health Excellence] suggests no robust evidence for vitamin D supplements reducing the severity of Covid-19. However, we keep all strong evidence under review.”


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just read an interesting story about vitamin D and covid...
> 
> 
> https://inews.co.uk/news/health/coronavirus-latest-dose-vitamin-d-body-defence-covid-19-662196




I have been taking vitamin D for about 2 years now. There have been differing opinions on vitamin D, but it's cheap and If it might be of some help 're Covid19, that's a win win situation


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been taking vitamin D for about 2 years now. There have been differing opinions on vitamin D, but it's cheap and If it might be of some help 're Covid19, that's a win win situation


I take it too. It seems to be one of the few supplements that scientists think is of any benefit.....most of the others seem to be of little to no benefit.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Bring the plants in to your conservatory. They will continue to grow and ripen.


I mentioned that to MrsD and got one of her famous looks


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Tenkaykev we briefly discussed set top boxes. Pretty sure I'm going to need a new one. You mentioned Humax, is there a particular model you've had good experience with?
> 
> I only need to receive Freeview, watch and pause and record programmes.
> 
> I've always understood Humax to be the leader in this.



My current box is a "YouView" box. It has a built in HDD so you can record programs. I got it as my then Broadband supplier ( Plusnet ) had an offer where I could extend my existing contract for 18 Months and receive the said box for an extra 1p per month!
It has been very reliable and further investigation at the time revealed it to actually be a rebadged Human Box. 
YouView used to have a phone app that allowed you to look up to 2 weeks ahead, scroll between channels, select a program and press record. It would offer to record the individual program or the whole series if it was part of one. The app was discontinued despite the protests of tens of thousands of users. The box still has the same functions but you have to turn on the TV and navigate using the remote control which is a lot " clunkier"
Previous to that I had a Human Freesat Box with a 500GB HDD for recordings. I sold that when I changed TV as we weren't watching much, if any Freesat, and the new LG TV had twin Satellite inputs ( I wasn't aware of that until I unpacked the new TV )
So, to sum up, any recording Human box should be OK, my rebadged one is a DTR T2120 Plusnet. I think that the BT You View boxes are the same, and there seem to be loads on Ebay if you want to go that way.
Final bit of blether, they use standard laptop HDD so if you wanted to extend storage it's often cheaper to buy a base model and swap out the drive.

HTH


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2020)

A bizarre little story for you all and then I must get on. First a little history. We live in an old mill village of orginally 36 cottgaes which were exclusively for the workers to rent. The mill closed in the mid 60s and all the workers were given the option to buy their cottage. The guy I bought my house from paid £1250 for his, I paid him £23,000!!! Any property and land not purchased by residents was bought by a Mr Lawrence this included little parcels of land round the village and, crucially, the allotments.

My house came with an allotment and garage which were not on the Deeds and was told a Mr Wilson, a land agent from Preston, would be round to collect the £5 per annum rent. Mr Wilson never appeared. There is an English law called Adverse Poessesion which allows the user to claim ownership of a piece of land if he/she has used the land uninterrupted for 13 years without paying rent. After 13 years we did this for the land our garage and allotment stand on and I have this legally registered at the Land Registry. We now have Title Deeds for the land. A very few other residents did the same but where this hasn't happened the land is still owned by Mr and Mrs Lawrence, who are deceased, and therefore whoever inherited his estate.

Last night I get a knock at the door. "Hello I'm XXXX and I'm buying No.13. Do you own an allotment?" So I cautiously replied "yes" but didn't say which one. He explained he has been sold No.13 WITH an allotment which is now rented by the school - this is correct the school use it and pay a rent somewhere. "Ah" says I "You mean Henry and Nancy's allotment." H&N are deceased and I knew they had rented the allotment to the school. I explained the history to XXX and suggested whoever is selling him the house and the allotment must be the owner.

His face fell and he explained he is due to take poessesion next week but the allotment is not on the Title Deeds and his solicitor has told him the allotment is owned by the person who owns my house!!!!! He said this now throws a big spanner in the works. I guess he's right.

I explained Mr and Mrs Lawrence are both deceased but had lived in Norfolk! His face fell further. I know the last time anyone from the village had contact with the Lawrences was 1999. Seems to me either the legal searches have thrown me up as the owner of said allotment or his solicitor has made a huge cockup. I'm not expecting to suddenly become a wealthy landowner but I may be owed a lot of rent by the school


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2020)

Thanks @Tenkaykev your situation is remarkably similar to mine except my Youview box is slightly earlier. I even have an LG TV. I think I'll buy a new Humax. I sell stuff on eBay but only very rarely buy.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks more knowledge to add to the pot.


Innse Gall is the long island which is the whole string of islands. Eilean Siar is the Western Isles Council.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2020)




----------



## oldwheels (26 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Chilly walk done and just sat down with my porridge. Hope it heats me up. I still have storage heating so don't want to put it on yet. I daresay if I had gas it would be on for an hour or two. Hopefully the sun will warm the house up a bit.


That is one big disadvantage of storage heaters which I also have. No short term heating. I have a solid fuel stove which is a bit of a faff but produces adequate heat in the evenings just now and also a calor gas heater for a quick blast if required.
When the sun is out as it is now it warms up the two front room nicely but only in the morning.


----------



## GM (26 Sep 2020)

Morning all.. Certainly was a chilly night, I had to get up and put the throw over on the bed.

I've got a YouView box, it's all part of the BT package we have with them. Pleased with it, does for me all the things a non-techno person needs.

Doing my Saturday morning ritual at the moment, sitting here on the having my breakfast with my feet in the foot spa, luxury!


----------



## gavroche (26 Sep 2020)

Good morning. here again today and no need for heating yet, I am still in my T shirt all day even when it gets a bit cool outside. In any case, I am waiting for the power flush to be done before I put the central heating on . The chap is coming on 14 October. He is also £250 cheaper than British Gas for a full job ( all day) including installing a magnetic filter.
On a different subject, has anyone downloaded the NHS Covid 19 app? I have and it says our postcode is classed as Medium risk.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. here again today and no need for heating yet, I am still in my T shirt all day even when it gets a bit cool outside. In any case, I am waiting for the power flush to be done before I put the central heating on . The chap is coming on 14 October. He is also £250 cheaper than British Gas for a full job ( all day) including installing a magnetic filter.
> On a different subject, has anyone downloaded the NHS Covid 19 app? I have and it says our postcode is classed as Medium risk.




I have as well and it says we are in a low risk area.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2020)

Heating is on here, the underfloor takes 24 hours to warm up so I normally click it on about now to test it out, I do not feel we need it at the moment but I do not want to find it not working when we do, so on it goes and off it will go for a few more weeks with luck.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2020)

@PaulSB ......re ownership/deeds etc.
We bought our ex MOD house in 1982. Adjoining us was a piece of land owned by the council. 
We enquired about buying it and was told that they don't want it so just fence it and use it.....green land only.
11 years later all the land opposite was sold to a developer for private houses.
Something prompted MrsD to go to the town hall and check the plans.
The plans showed A DETACHED HOUSE IN OUR GARDEN. We acted quickly and the council agreed to sell it to us for £1K. Phew.
They built 20 houses opposite and tbh its been good......some nice neighbours a d friendships over the years.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> has anyone downloaded the NHS Covid 19 app? I have and it says our postcode is classed as Medium risk.


My area states - are you wearing a hazmat suit ........
no medium risk


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2020)

With my ongoing back/sciatic issues and the state of the country at the moment meaning I wouldn't want to bother doctors or hospitals, I have splurged on this contraption. Lol. I bought the back belt too and am sitting here with it pulsing away at the moment. Not an unpleasant sensation, although the next level up gets a bit prickly! Various modes for pain, recover, etc.

Seems to get really good reviews so if it even gives a bit of benefit I will be happy..........at the price, surely it's got to be decent! 

https://nurokor.co.uk/collections/all/products/nurokor-starter-pack


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have as well and it says we are in a low risk area.


I just checked ours.
It say's the funeral directors we recommend are the co-op .
For some reason** our area has one of the highest rates in Warrington.
**just a normal suburban area.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> With my ongoing back/sciatic issues and the state of the country at the moment meaning I wouldn't want to bother doctors or hospitals, I have splurged on this contraption. Lol. I bought the back belt too and am sitting here with it pulsing away at the moment. Not an unpleasant sensation, although the next level up gets a bit prickly! Various modes for pain, recover, etc.
> 
> Seems to get really good reviews so if it even gives a bit of benefit I will be happy..........at the price, surely it's got to be decent!
> 
> https://nurokor.co.uk/collections/all/products/nurokor-starter-pack


£399 smackers.
Tell you what.
Thrown in free b&b and I will give you a massage every day for 2 weeks 
Can't be more fair than that.


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2020)

I'm sat in Hatton Locks cafe with a coffee and a teacake, its blowing a hoolie and bitter cold, I'm keeping the ride short this morning.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> £399 smackers.
> Tell you what.
> Thrown in free b&b and I will give you a massage every day for 2 weeks
> Can't be more fair than that.




Your generosity knows no bounds


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. here again today and no need for heating yet, I am still in my T shirt all day even when it gets a bit cool outside. In any case, I am waiting for the power flush to be done before I put the central heating on . The chap is coming on 14 October. He is also £250 cheaper than British Gas for a full job ( all day) including installing a magnetic filter.
> *On a different subject, has anyone downloaded the NHS Covid 19 app? I have and it says our postcode is classed as Medium risk.*



Yes and we are High risk. Used it yesterday to check in to a cafe. What I don't understand is how it knows where I've been if I don't check in? GPS Location Services??

A friend pointed out out local Tesco don't have a check in QR code. We discussed if a little 30 seat cafe on the outskirts of Southport can do it then WTF are Tesco playing at?

I hate Tesco with a deep passion!


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> With my ongoing back/sciatic issues and the state of the country at the moment meaning I wouldn't want to bother doctors or hospitals, I have splurged on this contraption. Lol. I bought the back belt too and am sitting here with it pulsing away at the moment. Not an unpleasant sensation, although the next level up gets a bit prickly! Various modes for pain, recover, etc.
> 
> Seems to get really good reviews so if it even gives a bit of benefit I will be happy..........at the price, surely it's got to be decent!
> 
> https://nurokor.co.uk/collections/all/products/nurokor-starter-pack


A Tens machine, had one from the hospital tried it for a few months, but it didn't work for me so good luck with yours.
The only thing that cured me was an operation.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes and we are High risk. Used it yesterday to check in to a cafe. What I don't understand is how it knows where I've been if I don't check in? GPS Location Services??
> 
> A friend pointed out out local Tesco don't have a check in QR code. We discussed if a little 30 seat cafe on the outskirts of Southport can do it then WTF are Tesco playing at?
> 
> I hate Tesco with a deep passion!




When you download the ap you agree to let it know via GPS where you are.

If you hadn't agreed, it wouldn't be able to tell you if you were in a low risk, medium risk, or high risk area at any given time


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am going to phone the police........*someone has stolen a week off me.*
> I swear it was Monday yesterday yet suddenly I wake up and its Saturday .
> And its cold
> And it was black at 0630 .
> No real plans for today.......I will see what it brings.


Well don't go looking at blaming me!


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> My current box is a "YouView" box. It has a built in HDD so you can record programs. I got it as my then Broadband supplier ( Plusnet ) had an offer where I could extend my existing contract for 18 Months and receive the said box for an extra 1p per month!
> It has been very reliable and further investigation at the time revealed it to actually be *a rebadged Human Box. *
> YouView used to have a phone app that allowed you to look up to 2 weeks ahead, scroll between channels, select a program and press record. It would offer to record the individual program or the whole series if it was part of one. The app was discontinued despite the protests of tens of thousands of users. The box still has the same functions but you have to turn on the TV and navigate using the remote control which is a lot " clunkier"
> Previous to that I had a *Human Freesat Box* with a 500GB HDD for recordings. I sold that when I changed TV as we weren't watching much, if any Freesat, and the new LG TV had twin Satellite inputs ( I wasn't aware of that until I unpacked the new TV )
> ...


Rebadged Human boxes!
You sure they're set top boxes.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes and we are High risk. Used it yesterday to check in to a cafe. What I don't understand is how it knows where I've been if I don't check in?* GPS Location Services??*
> 
> A friend pointed out out local Tesco don't have a check in QR code. We discussed if a little 30 seat cafe on the outskirts of Southport can do it then WTF are Tesco playing at?
> 
> I hate Tesco with a deep passion!


Just hope it's better than this


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Rebadged Human boxes!
> You sure they're set top boxes.



Not sure what you mean @classic33 . They are manufactured by Humax and Branded " YouView" or "BT" . The label on the back of mine has a Humax reference. Functionally they take an aerial feed and pass it through to the TV when the Box is switched off. When the box is switched on it offers a user interface for browsing available channels and watching/recording in real time, or at some future date.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2020)

I give up I really do  I just had a letter this morning from my Housing Association to quit my garage in four weeks time as they want to pull them down, “we may be able to offer you another garage, but it may not be as close as to your property”
I got two choices give up all my cycling and kayaking or have a garage that could be away from my home, but I would not get insurance on it, it was bad enough trying to get insurance when it was 100 yards away.


----------



## pawl (26 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Found a wasps nest in the compost heap Covered as much bare flesh as possible prior to commencing spraying More than likely I will be back re advice treatment for multiple wasp stings.



Job done.No stings🐝🐝🐝


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I give up I really do  I just had a letter this morning from my Housing Association to quit my garage in four weeks time as they want to pull them down, “we may be able to offer you another garage, but it may not be as close as to your property”
> I got two choices give up all my cycling and kayaking or have a garage that could be away from my home, but I would not get insurance on it, it was bad enough trying to get insurance when it was 100 yards away.


Dreadful.
Maybe worth throwing a few quid at a decent solicitor.
Those barstewards that make the decisions dont give a monkeys about you or anyone else


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Not sure what you mean @classic33 . They are manufactured by Humax and Branded " YouView" or "BT" . The label on the back of mine has a Humax reference. Functionally they take an aerial feed and pass it through to the TV when the Box is switched off. When the box is switched on it offers a user interface for browsing available channels and watching/recording in real time, or at some future date.


He was being funny re the Human rather than Humax typos no doubt due to auto correct I think.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> When you download the ap you agree to let it know via GPS where you are.
> 
> If you hadn't agreed, it wouldn't be able to tell you if you were in a low risk, medium risk, or high risk area at any given time


I'll have to test this because I was asked for my post code which is in a high risk area.

Need to do a long ride to get out of Lancashire!!!!


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2020)

On Friday I picked up an oil stone, we now have a kitchen full of sharp knives.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> On Friday I picked up an oil stone, we now have a kitchen full of sharp knives.


Lookout A & E department!


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> He was being funny re the Human rather than Humax typos no doubt due to auto correct I think.



Ah! That's strange, I read the post and even though the words were highlighted I still didn't spot that autocorrect had changed Humax to Human. 
Which brings us to the fascinating subject of how the brain filters what we see ( or think we see) and the information coming in through our sense organs.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> He was being funny re the Human rather than Humax typos no doubt due to auto correct I think.


Blinkin eck Mo......if you can follow Classic's reasoning you need help


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> On Friday I picked up an oil stone, we now have a kitchen full of sharp knives.


Could never really work with them.
I really need a good sharpener as mine is a basic 'push pull' type that is just about ok


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2020)

I don’t fancy riding in that cold wind. Think I will just have another slightly longer walk this afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Could never really work with them.
> I really need a good sharpener as mine is a basic 'push pull' type that is just about ok


Something like this,





Diamond sharpening stone


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2020)

Anyone got any plasters.


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2020)

@Dave7
What ya reckon?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Sep 2020)

Been out for a enjoyable spin into Midlothian, a fresh and bright autumnal morning. Temps about 8 or 9, might have nudged 10 by the time I got back. Felt colder in the wind. Had a good view of a nuthatch that landed on the road in front of me, not something you see every day.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'll have to test this because I was asked for my post code which is in a high risk area.
> 
> Need to do a long ride to get out of Lancashire!!!!




It has to know where you are as it can't tell your in a higher risk area. And I don't think it will allow you to use the ap if you don't agree to it doing so


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2020)

We now have six pairs of sharp scissors and I think my good nature is being taken advantage of.


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2020)

This just came up on my facebook feed 

At 1st I was afraid, I was petrified, 
There was no loo roll down at Aldi and I nearly cried. 
Oh I spent so many nights just thinking how you did me wrong, 
I used to wipe,
And now I’m forced to just drip dry !
No anti-bac !
No bloody soap,
and if you think you’re buying pasta well you’ve got no bloody hope !
I would have bought that box of eggs, I would have rationed out my bread,
If I’d have known for just one second everyone would lose their head !
Go on now go, walk out the door !
All you bloody stockpilers,
You are not welcome any more !
Weren’t you the ones who just bought all the sodding beans ?
You selfish gits !
I hope you spill them down your jeans !
Oh no not I, I won’t panic buy!
Oh as long as I have alcohol, I know I’ll stay alive,
Though I can’t buy my usual cheese,
This will not bring me to my knees
And I’ll survive, I will survive, hey, hey !
It took all the strength I had not to fall apart,
There was just apples and 1 carrot in my shopping cart,
And I spent hours walking round just feeling sorry for myself,
The empty store, with boxes strewn across the floor
And you’ll see me, somebody who,
Cannot buy anything she came for, and it’s all down to fecking you
And frickin Reg from down the road is such a selfish blimmin git
Because he stockpiled all the loo roll so nobody else can have a s@*t !
Go on now go, walk out the door !
All you bloody stockpilers,
You are not welcome any more!
Weren’t you ones who just bought all the sodding cakes
Can’t you make a crumble,
Do you people not know how to bake ?
Oh no not I, I won’t panic buy !
Oh as long as I have alcohol, I know I’ll stay alive,
Though I can’t buy my usual cheese
This will not bring me to my knees
And I’ll survive, I will survive


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2020)

Hatton the destination, 42 miles the journey. A short one for me this morning, but an enjoyable morning on the bike, that wind felt like it was blasting straight off the arctic icecap, I had cold arms and feet for most of the ride despite wearing a base layer, sweatshirt, winter jacket and gloves, and I was seeing riders out in shorts and short sleeved tops . With that cold blustery wind blowing I decided to keep it short and rode the direct route out to the cafe then a slightly longer route back home.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Sep 2020)

Now comfortably settled on the sofa watching the Women’s World Champs from Imola.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2020)

Well that was interesting .
Felt a bit rough so went to bed.
Just woke up with a load of acid, got to the bathroom and seriously upchucked .
Sat in conservatory now with fire on. Shaky but think/hope I will be ok.
Very strange.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Anyone got any plasters.


Yes, can also do stitches, super glue and staples.


----------



## 12boy (26 Sep 2020)

Numbnuts, you may have to lower yourself to a Brompton and an inflatable kayak. If it is your garage, how can they tear it down?


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7
> What ya reckon?
> 
> View attachment 549199


A 2017 glass!
Industry regulations say two years maximum.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well that was interesting .
> Felt a bit rough so went to bed.
> Just woke up with a load of acid, got to the bathroom and seriously upchucked .
> Sat in conservatory now with fire on. Shaky but think/hope I will be ok.
> Very strange.


Pizza revenge?

Leaving some behind, untouched.

Whatever it is, hope it doesn't hang around too long for you.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Numbnuts, you may have to lower yourself to a Brompton and an inflatable kayak. If it is your garage, how can they tear it down?


Can't get much lower than a recumbent trike. Backside 8 - 10 inches off the ground.


----------



## 12boy (26 Sep 2020)

Well, we went up on the mountain yesterday although the wind was stout enough to blow my cap off. It must be in Nebraska by now....only 15 years old and just broken in. So my wife made me buy 2 more on line. That should last for the rest of my life, anyway. Normally Aspens in the western US are yellow in the fall, but for some reason many on Casper Mountain and the adjoining Muddy Mountain are almost red. High winds again today so instead of biking I'll pick up branches and mow the lawn and other tediousness. Possible rain tomorrow which is very good for the forest fires in various places in Wyoming and surrounding states.


----------



## aferris2 (26 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It has to know where you are as it can't tell your in a higher risk area. And I don't think it will allow you to use the ap if you don't agree to it doing so


I dont think it knows where you are. You have to agree to the Google/Apple exposure notifications and these dont use GPS. The only location known is the postcode you enter, so if you go somewhere else, the risk rating wont change.
Here's the info from the settings panel on my phone


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Numbnuts, you may have to lower yourself to a Brompton and an inflatable kayak. If it is your garage, how can they tear it down?


Hi no the garage is rented by the the housing assocation and they own the land, they will sell off the said land to a property developer and build another block of flats.
I will not know anything until I phone them on Monday as to where another garage is, just hope it's not to far away or my cycling days will be over.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2020)

Nice walk done. Pleasant in the sun but the wind is still very cold on the more exposed sections. Got stung on the side by a wasp that got in between my t-shirt and fleece. A bit ouchy.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice walk done. Pleasant in the sun but the wind is still very cold on the more exposed sections. Got stung on the side by a wasp that got in between my t-shirt and fleece. A bit ouchy.


Its that bloody @pawl ........he cleared a wasps nest earlier and obviously sent some up your way.


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2020)

Nice walk on Staple Plain up to Beacon Hill on the Quantocks this morning.






Minehead in the distance, where our bestest mates in the world are moving to in a months time. They will only be 1 hour away, instead of 3 1/2. 





New nuclear power station being built at Hinkley Point.





View across to Cardiff.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2020)

Toadstool for tea anyone?


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Toadstool for tea anyone?
> 
> View attachment 549234


----------



## pawl (26 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its that bloody @pawl ........he cleared a wasps nest earlier and obviously sent some up your way.




Flipping heck Wasps must have one hell of a tailwind I


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks @Tenkaykev your situation is remarkably similar to mine except my Youview box is slightly earlier. I even have an LG TV. I think I'll buy a new Humax. I sell stuff on eBay but only very rarely buy.



We bought this one. It does all of the pause, record stuff, plus, Netflix etc etc. There are versions with smaller HDD, at slightly lower price. Very happy with is so far (about three months).


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It has to know where you are as it can't tell your in a higher risk area. And I don't think it will allow you to use the ap if you don't agree to it doing so



Don't want to turn this into a Corona thread, but, I don't quite understand this App. 

I thought it worked via Bluetooth, but, Blue tooth has a range of 50+ metres, so, I don't want to be forced to self isolate just because I have been within 50 metres of someone who has tested positive? 

Also, I note various premises now have QR codes to scan, I thought the App would just know where you were via GPS signal on your phone? 

As with many things, it seemed like a good idea.... but......

Until how/if it works is made clear, I shall not be downloading it


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2020)

I am not taking the ap seriously to be honest. I was just curious although I already knew I live in a low risk area.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Don't want to turn this into a Corona thread, but, I don't quite understand this App.
> 
> I thought it worked via Bluetooth, but, Blue tooth has a range of 50+ metres, so, I don't want to be forced to self isolate just because I have been within 50 metres of someone who has tested positive?
> 
> ...





> If an individual tests positive for COVID-19, those who have been in recent close proximity to their device may receive an alert.


You will get an alert so it is up to you to get tested........yeah right if your got to drive yourself 100 miles to a test centre so
you ignore the alert until you feel unwell and just stay indoors, how many will do that, I've got the app, but will it work in practice I don't know


----------



## aferris2 (26 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Don't want to turn this into a Corona thread, but, I don't quite understand this App.
> 
> I thought it worked via Bluetooth, but, Blue tooth has a range of 50+ metres, so, I don't want to be forced to self isolate just because I have been within 50 metres of someone who has tested positive?
> 
> ...



Its supposed to work out how far away the other person is by measuring the signal strength. How accurate it is though is another question...
I didn't know anything about getting a QR code, so have just done it for my wifes business. You have to provide the address plus contact details, then you get emailed a QR code. Using a QR code reader I got this (bits masked out to protect privacy)


{edit]...
...which when you scan it with the App, you get:


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Sep 2020)

aferris2 said:


> Its supposed to work out how far away the other person is by measuring the signal strength. How accurate it is though is another question...
> I didn't know anything about getting a QR code, so have just done it for my wifes business. You have to provide the address plus contact details, then you get emailed a QR code. Using a QR code reader I got this (bits masked out to protect privacy)
> View attachment 549256
> 
> ...



Hmm. What alarmed me was, today, we were travelling north on A1M. We stopped for coffee at Ferrybridge Services. QR code to scan. It is a very large area, lots of people. How on earth is the App going to know which areas I visited? 

As I said, don’t want to hijack this thread with CV-19 talk. 

Best leave it there, I think.


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2020)

I'll not be downloading it.
If they think I'm walking around with Bluetooth switched on permanently, they've got another thing coming.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2020)

Google decided that I really needed to watch some silly collection of clips on YouTube... Mostly - _YAWWWWWN_, but _this _one... 



That motorcyclist is...

A complete idiot! 
One of the luckiest guys alive!


----------



## 12boy (27 Sep 2020)

As I had just finished a sardine lunch someone began beating on the front door. Even though Mrs 12 is bigger and more impressive than I, it was my task to answer it. A gent from the Gas Co said there was a gas problem in the next door house and we'd best stand in our yard as far away from the neighbors as possible. He didn't ring the doorbell because it could create a spark and the extent of the leakmwas not known. Shortly after firemen came and blocked off the street in front of our cul de sac and told us to evacuate at least a block away. We went a mile away to a ridge nearby from whence we could see our street and were soon joined by a more neighbors. All of us brought our pooches and as I found a bag of dog cookies all the dogs enjoyed some. We were up there for about an hour when yet another neighbor called to say we could go home and we found our CRV wouldn't start. Fortunately one of the neighbors who was there with us had jumpers and we got the car started and got home. 2 years ago some folks about 2 miles away as the crow flies went on vacation and had a little gas leak while gone. The resulting explosion destroyed that house and really damaged houses in a half block radius. It shook the windows in our house and the noise was incredible. It was interesting to think it could happen on our street and we could lose our house and all our stuff in the twinkling of an eye. The lady who lives in the gas leak house has some mental issues but they got her out and she is ok. Just a little Saturday afternoon drama.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> As I had just finished a sardine lunch someone began beating on the front door. Even though Mrs 12 is bigger and more impressive than I, it was my task to answer it. A gent from the Gas Co said there was a gas problem in the next door house and we'd best stand in our yard as far away from the neighbors as possible. He didn't ring the doorbell because it could create a spark and the extent of the leakmwas not known. Shortly after firemen came and blocked off the street in front of our cul de sac and told us to evacuate at least a block away. We went a mile away to a ridge nearby from whence we could see our street and were soon joined by a more neighbors. All of us brought our pooches and as I found a bag of dog cookies all the dogs enjoyed some. We were up there for about an hour when yet another neighbor called to say we could go home and we found our CRV wouldn't start. Fortunately one of the neighbors who was there with us had jumpers and we got the car started and got home. 2 years ago some folks about 2 miles away as the crow flies went on vacation and had a little gas leak while gone. The resulting explosion destroyed that house and really damaged houses in a half block radius. It shook the windows in our house and the noise was incredible. It was interesting to think it could happen on our street and we could lose our house and all our stuff in the twinkling of an eye. The lady who lives in the gas leak house has some mental issues but they got her out and she is ok. Just a little Saturday afternoon drama.


Always good to hear no-one got hurt.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Hmm. What alarmed me was, today, we were travelling north on A1M. We stopped for coffee at Ferrybridge Services. QR code to scan. It is a very large area, lots of people. How on earth is the App going to know which areas I visited?
> 
> As I said, don’t want to hijack this thread with CV-19 talk.
> 
> Best leave it there, I think.


Equally I don't want to turn this in to a Covid-19 thread but I think we're all mature enough to chat about it.

After my first experience of QR scanning on arrival at a cafe I began to wonder how this works. How is my location known? What is a contact? I've chatted with friends of a similar age, with young people, friends who work in IT. Not one understood how the app works which leads to confusion and concern and potential unwillingness to use it.

So after 72 hours of questions and searching - how many are going to do that? - I found the answers in the FAQs. I can't explain the technology but I do now understand how the technology works.

A "close contact" is less than 2 metres apart for 15 minutes or longer. Using Bluetooth the app can measure and store this information. If a "close contact" tests positive he/she is asked to enter a code in to the app. The code activates the app to send out an alert to all those who the app has registered as a "close contact." Each piece of data in the app deletes after 14 days so you won't get an alert for a contact after this period.

Scanning a location QR code helps the process but simply being at Ferrybridge Services will not result in you getting an alert because a positive person visited at the same time. You have to be less than two metres from him/her for 15 minutes. Same applies to supermarkets, shops etc.

Leaving one's phone in, e.g, a sports locker would be a mistake as that could give a false contact.

It does not use GPS location services.

The vast majority will have little interest or determination to discover how this works. Misinformation will be widespread.

Very poor communication in my view.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2020)

Morning. Bloody hell it's minus 2 here this morning!  I was expecting around zero but not below so actually stuck the hall storage heater on yesterday so the house feels ok. I will just put it off again though as I think this is a one off and the rest of the week is back to a more normal 5 or 6 overnight. Cars are all frosted up.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Sep 2020)

Morning


----------



## screenman (27 Sep 2020)

Woke up with a headache that was not self inflicted, so a slow start to the day for me. Off out to look at a car for Pam later a little Yaris, not what we are really after but it might do until I find the one I do want.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2020)

Morning. As Mo said yesterday it's that well known pop group temp at the moment. . I have started a fire.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Sep 2020)

Morning all, a balmy 1 degree here, bit of a grass frost. Looks like it’s going to be sunny again.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Sep 2020)

I won’t be downloading the app. Since March the only person who has been within 2m of me for more than a few seconds has been MrsF and I’ve no intention of allowing that to change any time soon.


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2020)

Like a stinky fart in a phone box, I have risen!


----------



## screenman (27 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. As Mo said yesterday it's that well known pop group temp at the moment. . I have started a fire.
> 
> Stay safe folks.



98 degree?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> 98 degree?




Not quite


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Exmoor walkies again this morning and Sunday lunch booked at the pub just up the road from the site. 




12boy said:


> As I had just finished a sardine lunch someone began beating on the front door. Even though Mrs 12 is bigger and more impressive than I, it was my task to answer it. A gent from the Gas Co said there was a gas problem in the next door house and we'd best stand in our yard as far away from the neighbors as possible. He didn't ring the doorbell because it could create a spark and the extent of the leakmwas not known. Shortly after firemen came and blocked off the street in front of our cul de sac and told us to evacuate at least a block away. We went a mile away to a ridge nearby from whence we could see our street and were soon joined by a more neighbors. All of us brought our pooches and as I found a bag of dog cookies all the dogs enjoyed some. We were up there for about an hour when yet another neighbor called to say we could go home and we found our CRV wouldn't start. Fortunately one of the neighbors who was there with us had jumpers and we got the car started and got home. 2 years ago some folks about 2 miles away as the crow flies went on vacation and had a little gas leak while gone. The resulting explosion destroyed that house and really damaged houses in a half block radius. It shook the windows in our house and the noise was incredible. It was interesting to think it could happen on our street and we could lose our house and all our stuff in the twinkling of an eye. The lady who lives in the gas leak house has some mental issues but they got her out and she is ok. Just a little Saturday afternoon drama.



That sounds awful........




Sardines for lunch? How could you?


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## gavroche (27 Sep 2020)

Bonjour. No idea what the temperature is outside or inside as I am still in bed but it is sunny again. No plans for today so possibly a ride somewhere. Mrs G just told me that France recorded 14 000 new Covid cases yesterday . No intention to go there for a while then and glad we have Messenger to see and speak to my brothers, one of them was 66 yesterday so we had a good video call.


----------



## pawl (27 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its that bloody @pawl ........he cleared a wasps nest earlier and obviously sent some up your way.




Some of them must have gone via Derby Derby Telegraph reported 100 dead wasps found in Derby restaurant 🐝🐝🐝


----------



## numbnuts (27 Sep 2020)

I'm doggie sitting for a week and the internet is bloody..... s l o w...... here


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2020)

Good morning all. A beautiful day here, currently 4⁰ and decidedly chilly!! In a bit of a rush so catch you all later.

Bib longs today.

Stay two metres apart and don't hang around for more than 15 minutes. 😉😉


----------



## numbnuts (27 Sep 2020)

Just done a speed test 16 mbps  talk about slow, at home I've got over a 100 mbps.......could be a long week


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2020)

Last recorded temperature at our nearest weather station is minus 3! I went for a bimble. Not sure what possessed me and I'm not sure I would go again at minus temperatures as it wasn't that pleasant. Even the new winter gloves still didn't stop the tips of my fingers feeling cold and uncomfortable.


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2020)

Good morning all, 
A grey start to the day here with quite a breeze. 
The usual dog walking soon and then I shall settle down to watch the mens world championship road race. 
MrsP and junior P are going out to look for a new sofa and chairs which no doubt will cost me a few shillings . The existing furniture does not match the new carpet. 
Stay safe and sensible everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> The usual dog walking soon and then I shall settle down to watch the mens world championship road race.


Is that just on Sky?


----------



## pawl (27 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. As Mo said yesterday it's that well known pop group temp at the moment. . I have started a fire.
> 
> Stay safe folks.



WARNING welsh dragon is committing arson👨🏼‍🚒🧑🏼‍🚒👩🏼‍🚒


----------



## pawl (27 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that just on Sky?




BBC 2


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> WARNING welsh dragon is committing arson👨🏼‍🚒🧑🏼‍🚒👩🏼‍🚒




Make sure you don't make me angry. You won't like me.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> BBC 2


Damn I hadn't noticed. Has it been on for a few days? Might watch it this afternoon rather than put up with the grockles on our walks.


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that just on Sky?


BBC on the red button, I player or the sports app. BBC 2 from later on in the afternoon.
*Sunday, 27 September*
08:35-16:30 - Men's road race (uninterrupted), BBC Red Button, BBC iPlayer & BBC Sport website & app
12:00-16:20 - Men's road race, BBC Two


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Damn I hadn't noticed. Has it been on for a few days?


They showed the women,s TT Thursday, the men,s TT Friday and the women's road race yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2020)

Before getting fibre broadband we had a massive 3mps if we were lucky


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Before getting fibre broadband we had a massive 3mps if we were lucky


It's something anyone moving house probably has to consider these days. I see Zoopla usually quote what broadband speed you can expect for properties now. The houses more out in the sticks can be dreadful.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's something anyone moving house probably has to consider these days. I see Zoopla usually quote what broadband speed you can expect for properties now. The houses more out in the sticks can be dreadful.




Correct. Now we have fibre we get anything between 18 and 23 MPS. It's enough for us.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2020)

Warmer now that I have a furry pussy...................................







.......on my lap!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Woke up with a headache that was not self inflicted, so a slow start to the day for me. Off out to look at a car for Pam later a little Yaris, not what we are really after but it might do until I find the one I do want.


Hopefully it will have some dents to keep you happy


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Warmer now that I have a furry pussy...................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it enjoy being stroked


Mrs Slocombe


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Some of them must have gone via Derby Derby Telegraph reported 100 dead wasps found in Derby restaurant 🐝🐝🐝


Didn't realise the shortages were so bad that folk are now eating bugs.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Before getting fibre broadband we had a massive 3mps if we were lucky


EE gave a top speed of 2.8Mbpm!

Didn't keep it.


----------



## pawl (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Didn't realise the shortages were so bad that folk are now eating bugs.



I knew this would have a sting in the tail


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> I knew this would have a sting in the tail


They hurt, believe me.


----------



## pawl (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> They hurt, believe me.



In all my 79 years I have been fortunate to have had two wasp stings.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> In all my 79 years I have been fortunate to have had two wasp stings.


Half a dozen at the same time.


----------



## screenman (27 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hopefully it will have some dents to keep you happy




Only 1 very small one that will take only a couple of minutes to do.


----------



## pawl (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Half a dozen at the same time.




That must have been painful


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> EE gave a top speed of 2.8Mbpm!
> 
> Didn't keep it.




I'm with EE fibre now. That awful speed was with BT and they charged me £56 a month for that and virtually no phone calls each Month. Bloomin rip off merchants .


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> That must have been painful


Unable to sit down, or lay down to get the stings treated.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Only 1 very small one that will take only a couple of minutes to do.


Do you do Dentmaster type repairs or full on damage repairs ?


----------



## oldwheels (27 Sep 2020)

Lovely sunny morning but 0C when I got up. Out about 0830 when it had warmed up to a massive 2C with the grass on the road verges white with frost. No wind but too cold for midges so I was able to stop and look around a bit more without getting bitten. Several cars parked as people took advantage of the nice morning and a German motorhome with a massive 4x4 parked by our water supply obviously free camping. The campsite had no tents on site, only motorhomes but plenty of space.
Picture when I came back looking up towards Loch Sunart.


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> They hurt, believe me.


This time last year I got stung by a wasp on my little finger.
I don't normally have any bad reaction to them , but this time I did.


I had to go to the Doctor's to get some super strength antihistamines as my hand blew up


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> In all my 79 years I have been fortunate to have had two wasp stings.


My one I got yesterday has gone from sore to itchy.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Lovely sunny morning but 0C when I got up. Out about 0830 when it had warmed up to a massive 2C with the grass on the road verges white with frost. No wind but too cold for midges so I was able to stop and look around a bit more without getting bitten. Several cars parked as people took advantage of the nice morning and a German motorhome with a massive 4x4 parked by our water supply obviously free camping. The campsite had no tents on site, only motorhomes but plenty of space.
> Picture when I came back looking up towards Loch Sunart.
> View attachment 549376


That looks really comfy.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That looks really comfy.


It is. A totally different experience and only slightly laid back as I am more interested in looking around than sheer speed. This model which I got second hand has very low gearing anyway which is ok for hills but limits the top speed. Disadvantages are width which is to much for most doorways and some cyclepaths. Narrow singletrack is out but motorists do seem to keep their distance better. Storage can be a problem but it fits unfolded in my car with the rear seats out. One of my better purchases after the Brompton which still goes everywhere with me.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> In all my 79 years I have been fortunate to have had two wasp stings.


MrsD got stung by a wasp a couple of years ago. We were just sat in the garden when the little b*stard landed on her arm, stung her TWICE and flew off..... .WHY ????


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> This time last year I got stung by a wasp on my little finger.
> I don't normally have any bad reaction to them , but this time I did.
> 
> 
> ...


WoW... .that looks sore.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My one I got yesterday has gone from sore to itchy.


Could have been worse Mo......it could have stung your pussy........ and that would have upset you


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Damn I hadn't noticed. Has it been on for a few days? Might watch it this afternoon rather than put up with the grockles on our walks.


Oi....Grockles are a West Country thing.
Get your own derogatory term!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Oi....Grockles are a West Country thing.
> Get your own derogatory term!


Ok.......annoying, inconsiderate farkwits!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Oi....Grockles are a West Country thing.
> Get your own derogatory term!


TBF Dirk you did allow Welshie to use it .
Mods... . a bit of racism here me thinks.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TBF Dirk you did allow Welshie to use it .
> Mods... . a bit of racism here me thinks.


Yeah.....but she's a fellow Brummie.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2020)

Nice walk around Dunkery Beacon this morning.
















Followed by an excellent lunch at The Rest and be Thankful. 






Got to in back home tomorrow to the seaside.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yeah.....but she's a fellow Brummie.


Which makes you a grockle then.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Which makes you a grockle then.


Never denied it.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Never denied it.


Nor admitted to it.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nor admitted to it.


They reckon 30 years........I'm halfway there.


----------



## screenman (27 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do you do Dentmaster type repairs or full on damage repairs ?




Dent master type, I used to own a training company as well.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> They reckon 30 years........I'm halfway there.


Should be the same as here, you've to be born within the County boundary.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Could have been worse Mo......it could have stung your pussy........ and that would have upset you


Speaking of wasp-stung genitals... 



ColinJ said:


> Okay, if we are doing unexpected pains in the delicate bits today...
> 
> I was out riding a few summers back when a wasp flew down the front of my jersey. I leapt off my bike and starting slapping my chest and and tummy regions in the desperate hope of killing it before it stung me.
> 
> ...


----------



## 12boy (27 Sep 2020)

It's 1C here as of 7 am and we've had the first rain in a month. The air is still and washed clean of smoke by the rain. Smells great. A large breakfast, a few stretches and off for a little ride. Then the outdoor chores which were delayed by the gas leak evac yesterday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Sep 2020)

Mrs Tenkay and I took Jennifer and Graham out for a short bimble in the Sun. Bit chilly with a North wind blowing but glorious sunshine.
Popped into Aldi via the RNLI and the Quay. 












Aldi were selling bike bits, she came out with some decent looking waterproof overtrousers, some clip on lights, and a can of GT85 😁


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2020)

We don't have an Aldi yet, but we will have soon. Work has continued on the construction of a new store through lockdown and it looks like it will be finished well before Christmas.

The population of Todmorden and its surrounding villages is only about 15,000 and we already have a Lidl and a Morrisons. It surprises me that the company thinks there will be enough trade for another big supermarket store. I suppose that they like to compete with Lidl, and I won't complain since it is nearer for me and a very similar type of shop to Lidl.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yeah.....but she's a fellow Brummie.


So, in effect, you have both Stolen borrowed it.


Dirk said:


> Nice walk around Dunkery Beacon this morning.
> View attachment 549401
> 
> 
> ...


Dirk. Be honest here. Do you photoshop your selfies?
Cos you must be at least 40 stone


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nor admitted to it.


Subtle difference but very true


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Dent master type, I used to own a training company as well.


I have tried that type of company 3 times. Each time they have looked at the damage and said "no".
The damage didn't look bad to me but I admit to knowing nowt about it.
If I recall correctly, many years ago we pulled dents out with rubber suckers


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkay and I took Jennifer and Graham out for a short bimble in the Sun. Bit chilly with a North wind blowing but glorious sunshine.
> Popped into Aldi via the RNLI and the Quay.
> 
> View attachment 549412
> ...


I got some of those lights but from Decathlon. They are very good.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> We don't have an Aldi yet, but we will have soon. Work has continued on the construction of a new store through lockdown and it looks like it will be finished well before Christmas.
> 
> The population of Todmorden and its surrounding villages is only about 15,000 and we already have a Lidl and a Morrisons. It surprises me that the company thinks there will be enough trade for another big supermarket store. I suppose that they like to compete with Lidl, and I won't complain since it is nearer for me and a very similar type of shop to Lidl.


Aldi is very good if you are selective. We try to avoid their fruit and veg as it does'nt last very well. Fine if you plan to use it quickly or freeze it though.


----------



## screenman (27 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have tried that type of company 3 times. Each time they have looked at the damage and said "no".
> The damage didn't look bad to me but I admit to knowing nowt about it.
> If I recall correctly, many years ago we pulled dents out with rubber suckers




You tried the wrong company, mind you us guys can cherry pick, or some do I do this for fun now and take on most jobs, I should put some before and afters up. Suckers certainly may work to pull out some of a large dent, something like a half a golfball sized dents would take upwards of 300 pushes all in the right place but each one in adifferent place to shrink the metal back to unnoticeable. Now the hail damaged roof I did last week only had about 65 dents in it, that made the arms ache as I had done a mile in the pool before starting it.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2020)

Two summers ago we were walking down a narrow footpath, a metre wide, with a barbed wire fence on each side. I was perhaps 30 metres ahead of my wife and friend. A jogger ran by me in the other direction.

The next thing my wife and friend saw was me running, throw off my cap, then rucksack followed by my T-Shirt. I continued to run in nothing but shorts and boots.

All I knew was I was being repeatedly stung by things I couldn't see. The flight instinct kicked in. My wife later counted 43 wasp stings on my back, neck and chest!!

We think the jogger disturbed a wasp nest and I walked in to the angry swarm in full on attack mode.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dirk. Be honest here. Do you photoshop your selfies?
> Cos you must be at least 40 stone


Same weight as I was 35 years ago.


----------



## screenman (27 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Same weight as I was 35 years ago.



27 stone?


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> 27 stone?


Exactly 50% of that.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Sep 2020)

Josie Dew in one of her books records that descending a hill a speed she got a wasp down her bra. Emergency stop and had to strip off to get it out before it stung.  I think she turned her back to the road tho'.


----------



## gavroche (27 Sep 2020)

Not a bad place to take Molly for a walk. It is called the Sychnant Pass.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to post the same one three times.


You can edit it and delete the duplications.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2020)

I'm not happy  My team have scored 9 and conceded 0 in two games and are top six and I can't watch!!!! Mrs P said "Don't worry it won't last" I like to think she's talking about the virus........🤔


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Sep 2020)

Good night everyone 😀


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Aldi is very good if you are selective. *We try to avoid their fruit and veg as it does'nt last very well. Fine if you plan to use it quickly...*


I only buy enough at a time to last me a few days so I should be okay.


----------



## 12boy (28 Sep 2020)

Looks like frost in the wee hours of the morning. Got stuff covered or inside. Been thinking if I can get the carrots dug and the garden turned over before the soil freezes and a bunch of leaves worked in I can get my next wacky scheme in place for March. I'm thinking a 16x25 hoop house over the garden so I won't be so vulnerable to the crazy weather here. Having a growing season from March to November would be such an improvement. Snow and frost in May and September are not uncommon. Good night to all youse although it will be morning there soon.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2020)




----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Exactly 50% of that.



I take my hat off to you, Pam is the same whilst I am certainly not. I'm fact found my old cycling records book tells me I am 11lb heavier than I was in 1990.


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2020)

Morning all off for a swim at 7am followed by a flu jab at 9.15 a bike ride is planned at some point as I have not had one for a week.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2020)

Morning. It's 3 above rather than below this morning so much more pleasant. However the legs feel in need of a rest so think I will just walk rather than anything more energetic.

The neighbours that used to live next to me are coming up to Crieff for a 4 night visit and staying in one of the hotels. Meeting them on Wednesday evening for a meal.....this will be my first venture into anything other than the supermarket since March. Kind of puts a damper on it with all the restrictions to be honest. She said she will see me later today......hope she is remembering that she can't come into my house. Don't want anyone sticking me in for having visitors and getting a fine


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2020)

Good day all. No frost last night and the early morning sky suggests it will be sunny and still. Heading off with the guys at 9.00.

Probably time on the allotment later.


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2020)

I have risen!

Other than walking Mini D to and from school I have nothing planned, so will probably catch up on my reading.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Paulus (28 Sep 2020)

Good morning all, 
I'm on my second mug of tea and contemplating the day. 
I will be out with the dog a little later and will call in to the post office as I have sold some old Tiagra brake levers/shifters and need to post them. Exciting eh.😳

I should be able to get out on the bike later, the weather looks good for a couple of days 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2020)

Morningm Brrrrrrr so  It is .4 deg here


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Sep 2020)

Morning all, a dull cloudy 5 here. Very uninspiring but after a weekend of sunshine I can’t complain !


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, a dull cloudy 5 here. Very uninspiring but after a weekend of sunshine I can’t complain !


The sky was quite red on the way back from my walk and it's gone very dull now......wouldn't say too much for a shower.

Nice brisk walk done and having breakfast now.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The sky was quite red on the way back from my walk and it's gone very dull now......wouldn't say too much for a shower.
> 
> Nice brisk walk done and having breakfast now.




It's supposed to start raining at about 2pm here, or sooner as the case might be


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's supposed to start raining at about 2pm here, or sooner as the case might be


Hmmmm........methinks my assumption might be correct!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2020)

A quick good morning.
Quite cloudy here which is not fair as they promised sunshine .
No idea what the day will bring. I've had a couple of bad days as that virus came back to say hello**........lots of sweating, cold and shaking. Legs are like lead so struggling to walk.
**I have tried telling it to sod off and not bother but it just won't listen.
However I enjoy reading all of your walking/cycling experiences so keep it up old farts


----------



## Dirk (28 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Well, 3 very enjoyable weeks away in the van come to an end today.
Hitching up around 11am and making the short dash across Exmoor back to the coast.
Hopefully, I won't be going back to a jungle of a garden.
Planning our October trip now; Corwall is nice at this time of year.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2020)

I'm somewhere under all this


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2020)

Well, im on a roll. 

Up early, a good session on the weights, showered, made breakfast for the women, house tidied, a load of washing done. A quick 10 minute breather before me and the dog walk Mini D to school, then home for a coffee and light breakfast of my own,


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Planning our October trip now; Corwall is nice at this time of year.


The two girls from along the road are down there just now in their motorhome. Looks lovely. Years since I was there but enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2020)

Thinking about it, I'm aondering if I should have taken a bit more time. Having rushed through all the exciting stuff I now have nothing left to do.


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2020)

1 mile swim done, 20 miles of driving done also.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2020)

So answer this for me. As I am not up to going out I decided to study the tv magazine (bearing in mind I don't do day time tv) The magazine lists 55 different programs, plus sky premier. My deep and meaningful questions are..... . .
1. How do they manage to get so much shite into one days viewing
2. Who pays them for making such dreadful programs?
3. Who watches them?


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2020)

I've just sorted another garage out, it's about 450 yards away  But it's better than no garage at all so at least l can keep on cycling


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So answer this for me. As I am not up to going out I decided to study the tv magazine (bearing in mind I don't do day time tv) The magazine lists 55 different programs, plus sky premier. My deep and meaningful questions are..... . .
> 1. How do they manage to get so much shite into one days viewing
> 2. Who pays them for making such dreadful programs?
> 3. Who watches them?




They just make so many shite programmes, then they keep repeating them over and over again on all of the other channels. Easy.


----------



## Paulus (28 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They just make so many shite programmes, then they keep repeating them over and over again on all of the other channels. Easy.


Plus, the programs on commercial stations are part paid for by the advertising revenue.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2020)

Wet and a bit windy today but tomorrow is forecast to be reasonable. Wednesday heavy rain and windy and that is the day I picked for my MOT so have to walk {climb actually } home and then back down later. Going down is actually harder than going up as hard on feet and legs on a steep slope. My neighbour said he might give me lift back home but I think his work van would not be allowed passengers. Early morning not many people I know are out and about.


----------



## gavroche (28 Sep 2020)

Bonjour. Just got up. Molly and I had to go to bed early last night because Mrs G wanted to shampoo all the carpets downstairs so they could be all dry this morning which they are. After breakfast, I will have to put all the furniture back into place, then go and pay the Council Tax and water rates. I have also decided to book my car for its annual service, the book says it is the "B" one this time but I am not sure which one is the expensive one, "A" or "B". I will soon find out. I think "A" is the big one with oil change, filters etc... and B is just a check up and minor changes. 
No ride planned today as the weather doesn't look good and I had one yesterday anyway. 
When I was talking to my 66 year old brother yesterday, he was amazed that I have not had a cardio vascular test as routine , bearing in mind I will be 70 at the end of next month. In France, anyone over 60 has one as a normal health check so maybe I should contact my GP and ask for one ? 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2020)

Probably nothing much, but for a couple of days I have been feeling slightly ill. Nothing serious (so far!) but slightly sore throat and elevated temperature. It hasn't stopped me riding my bike. I was wondering if it could be a mild reaction to the flu jab that I had last Monday?


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2020)

If your symptoms from a flu jab lasts more than a few days you should contact your doctor, this according to the chemist that stabbed in the arm 50 minutes ago.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> If your symptoms from a flu jab lasts more than a few days you should contact your doctor, this according to the chemist that stabbed in the arm 50 minutes ago.


For minor symptoms, why? 

I could see the point for a dangerous allergic reaction! 

They don't even want to see patients with CV-19 unless things get serious...


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 1. How do they manage to get so much shite into one days viewing
> 2. Who pays them for making such dreadful programs?
> 3. Who watches them?


1. By putting pinkos in charge of the Beeb.
2. TV licence payers. As soon as its decriminalised I won't be paying.
3. Retired people, covid patients on lockdown, the elderly, and Accy,


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2020)

I've been invited to join a club...







Can you guess which one? Thought I'd do a bit of reading before the interview.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So answer this for me. As I am not up to going out I decided to study the tv magazine (bearing in mind I don't do day time tv) The magazine lists 55 different programs, plus sky premier. My deep and meaningful questions are..... . .
> 1. *How do they manage to get so much shite into one days viewing*
> 2. Who pays them for making such dreadful programs?
> 3. Who watches them?



Cannot answer your question, it a mystery to me too 

Reminds me of an evening, must be 23 years ago, because "child" in question is now a 25 year old Teacher of English, we were baby sitting for eldest daughter and her husband. SiL had just acquired sky subscription, he proudly showed us how to operate it, so we could watch TV. My conclusion was 100+ channels of shite instead of 5. Things have not improved with the passage of time


----------



## gavroche (28 Sep 2020)

To come back to my previous post, has any one had a cardio-vascular test after age 60, as normal procedure?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> To come back to my previous post, has any one had a cardio-vascular test after age 60, as normal procedure?


My old neighbours that were next door....Bill used to get what he called his MOT  One of the practice nurses did it. Whether it was because he had previously had a heart attack or done as routine I’m not sure.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> To come back to my previous post, has any one had a cardio-vascular test after age 60, as normal procedure?


I get an annual ultrasound of my heart because I have arterial sclerosis but this was because I was referred by a doctor. I have had several ECG's but this was before various operations as routine.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My old neighbours that were next door....Bill used to get what he called his MOT  One of the practice nurses did it. Whether it was because he had previously had a heart attack or done as routine I’m not sure.


We used to get these here but they stopped some years ago. My practice nurse told me she would do one if I asked but not as routine nowadays.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> We used to get these here but they stopped some years ago. My practice nurse told me she would do one if I asked but not as routine nowadays.


I would have thought they were a good idea......maybe catch things before they become a serious problem. The way things are there is no chance of anything like that happening anytime soon though.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I would have thought they were a good idea......maybe catch things before they become a serious problem. The way things are there is no chance of anything like that happening anytime soon though.


They were indeed a good idea but I don't think there was enough money in the practice budget. The Practice Nurse and Health Care Assistants seen to work pretty hard as it is and getting an appointment for routine stuff has a longer waiting time now.
They always have time for a chat tho' and on my last visit the boot was on the other foot as the Practice Nurse unloaded her woes about her mother who has Parkinson's at an advanced stage. My wife of course had Parkinson's so she knew I could understand her problems. I was happy to listen as she has listened to my troubles often enough.


----------



## rustybolts (28 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> On a clear night you can see Orion, appoximat e distance 5244,000,000,000 miles away. How much further do you want to be able to see?


Bet you can still see Uranus even on a foggy night through the rear flap of your combination thermals


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2020)

Mo, did the earth move for you this morning. Shortly before 6am!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Mo, did the earth move for you this morning. Shortly before 6am!


Lol......can’t say I noticed! Another tremor at Comrie?


Ahhh........Blackford I see. Not far away.


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> For minor symptoms, why?
> 
> I could see the point for a dangerous allergic reaction!
> 
> They don't even want to see patients with CV-19 unless things get serious...




Not a clue, just repeating what he told me.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol......can’t say I noticed! Another tremor at Comrie?


Nearby?
_"Felt Blackford, Auchterarder and Glendevon,"_


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Sep 2020)

Have Wiggle stopped issuing Haribos? Received two new Schwalbe Marathon Tyres for Mrs @BoldonLad's bicycle today. No Haribos!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> To come back to my previous post, has any one had a cardio-vascular test after age 60, as normal procedure?


I had a heart attack 5/6 years ago and have not been offered one since. I do have a full set of blood tests plus all the routine BP, HR etc. every July.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> For minor symptoms, why?
> 
> I could see the point for a dangerous allergic reaction!
> 
> They don't even want to see patients with CV-19 unless things get serious...


Cannot remember which injection now but once I had to sit in the waiting room for 10 minutes after the jab in case I collapsed.


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Cannot remember which injection now but once I had to sit in the waiting room for 10 minutes after the jab in case I collapsed.




If I remember correctly when I first had a flu jab I had to wait 10 minutes before leaving the surgery.Now the practice nurse asks if I have had the injection before and did I have any reaction.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Cannot remember which injection now but once I had to sit in the waiting room for 10 minutes after the jab in case I collapsed.





pawl said:


> If I remember correctly when I first had a flu jab I had to wait 10 minutes before leaving the surgery.Now the practice nurse asks if I have had the injection before and did I have any reaction.


As I mentioned last week, the mystery 'jab' was so un-jablike that I didn't even feel it and I didn't even have a mark on my skin, let alone any sudden reaction to it.

My brother-in-law had a reaction to the contrast dye used for a CT scan, and suffered a cardiac arrest!  I knew about that when I was having my first CT scan done when I was in hospital with blood clots. It made me '_somewhat nervous_'...


----------



## 12boy (28 Sep 2020)

Numbnuts...so happy you got your garage, but 450 yards? If you got your Brompton as I suggested you could ride over there! My neighbor who helped with my sheepherders wagon will ride a a bike or use his electric scooter to visit me at maybe 200 yards.
About the TV..in '92 Springsteen came out with a song "57 channels and there is nothing on". Now of course many more channels.
It was supposedly -4.5 C this morning but as we are 300 ft above the river it's usually a little warmer here and I see no frost. Will be 16.7C this afternoon. And the sky is crystal clear as the rain the other night washed away the smoke.
Perhaps after my ride I will begin affixing rectangles of pseudo Persian carpet to the 14 steps going from the basement to the main floor. The aged canine's devil toes slip on the oak steps from time to time and perhaps this will help. 
Hope you feel better, Dave7.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2020)

57 channels......one of my favourites.

It's a small world. Discovered one of the ladies I ride with is the goddaughter of two of my closest friends who live four doors down from us.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Numbnuts...so happy you got your garage, but 450 yards? If you got your Brompton as I suggested you could ride over there! My neighbor who helped with my sheepherders wagon will ride a a bike or use his electric scooter to visit me at maybe 200 yards.


I was thinking about an electric scooter, but they are illegal over here and you could get 6 points on your driving licence if you got caught, no Ill stick to walking.......but the scooter does sound like fun


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I was thinking about an electric scooter, but they are illegal over here and you could get 6 points on your driving licence if you got caught, no Ill stick to walking.......but the scooter does sound like fun


I rode up a 10% hill yesterday and some guy on an electric scooter came bombing down past me at about 15-20 mph. Ok, it wasn't _super _fast, but I would be nervous about slowing down and stopping.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2020)

I had a phone call from a neighbour and good friend this morning. He is in a bubble with his son, DIL and two grandchildren. The children have Covid-19, their nursery has been closed. He was calling to ask us to stay away from him.

The closest it's got to us..........


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I had a phone call from a neighbour and good friend this morning. He is in a bubble with his son, DIL and two grandchildren. The children have Covid-19, their nursery has been closed. He was calling to ask us to stay away from him.
> 
> The closest it's got to us..........


The younger members of his family should be ok - let's hope that _he _doesn't get it bad!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2020)

One of my twin grandsons has been at Aber Uni for the last 12 days. His girlfriend who is also in the same accommodation block has just been tested positive for Covid19. My grandson is in the high risk group. He is having a test tomorrow. I am sure it will be positive as he has a sore throat and a cough


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> The younger members of his family should be ok - let's hope that _he _doesn't get it bad!


He is 76 with ME. He hasn't seen the grandchildren for 9 days so is hoping he's going to be OK.


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> As I mentioned last week, the mystery 'jab' was so un-jablike that I didn't even feel it and I didn't even have a mark on my skin, let alone any sudden reaction to it.
> 
> My brother-in-law had a reaction to the contrast dye used for a CT scan, and suffered a cardiac arrest!  I knew about that when I was having my first CT scan done when I was in hospital with blood clots. It made me '_somewhat nervous_'...




It must have been a bought 1982 when I had a procedure called a Myelogram rsplna when I had a prolapsed disc.A dye is l injected into the spinal canal The dye travels along the spinal canal and is viewed by X Ray As part of my nurse training I was was working on the Neurology ward and was aware of the side affects which are not pleasant severe headache and nausea.Patients are advised to remain prone on bed rest to lessen the side effects I don’t think I hardly moved for twelve hours
As far as I am aware the procedure is not carried out in that form.


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> One of my twin grandsons has been at Aber Uni for the last 12 days. His girlfriend who is also in the same accommodation block has just been tested positive for Covid19. My grandson is in the high risk group. He is having a test tomorrow. I am sure it will be positive as he has a sore throat and a cough



A friend of Mrs P her son has just started at Nottingham Uni Son is now complaining to his mum he is feeling unwell cough sore throat Apparently he has attended several parties in his first week.He is asthmatic and uses an inhaler,
Might be clever enough to get into university perhaps students need a common sense assessment.

Just heard he is Covid 19 positive.


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2020)

This is all getting a bit close to home, we certainly have it in the village and a lack of mask wearing and social distancing is a joke, amongst young old and sick.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> A friend of Mrs P her son has just started at Nottingham Uni Son is now complaining to his mum he is feeling unwell cough sore throat Apparently he has attended several parties in his first week.He is asthmatic and uses an inhaler,
> Might be clever enough to get into university perhaps students need a common sense assessment.
> 
> Just heard he is Covid 19 positive.


I think it's going to happen to a lot of students


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> This is all geting a bit close to home, we certainly have it in the village and a lack of mask wearing and social distancing is a joke, amongst young old and sick.


People are not bad here. In Morrisons last week i saw only 2 people not wearing a mask. Everyone else was.


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it's going to happen to a lot of students




Our grandson is now off school sick, they do not think it is Covid though and have not had him tested, both his parents are teachers.


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> People are not bad here. In Morrisons last week i saw only 2 people not wearing a mask. Everyone else was.




It seems the bigger shops have more people stcking to the rules, the small rural shops in these parts maybe 50 are.


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it's going to happen to a lot of students



I’m afraid your right.Not sure if I am over simplifying but cram a load of people together and given the current virulent nature of the virus the outcome is pretty certain


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2020)

The bike ride did not happen today, again.


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2020)

I was watching ITV news Ninety-seven year old has been awarded Judo tenth Dan.Ironically he only took up
Judo when his doctor told him he must give up cycling after an appendectomy in his early twenties.


----------



## Paulus (28 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> I’m afraid your right.Not sure if I am over simplifying but cram a load of people together and given the current virulent nature of the virus the outcome is pretty certain


Quite. 
Get a lot of people from around the country, travelling to other parts of the country, and staying in close proximity to each other. What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> I was watching ITV news *Seventy nine year old* has been awarded Judo tenth Dan.Ironically he only took up
> Judo when his doctor told him he must give up cycling after an appendectomy in his early twenties.



I thought it said he was 97? 

Either way, pretty impressive


----------



## Paulus (28 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> I was watching ITV news Seventy nine year old has been awarded Judo tenth Dan.Ironically he only took up
> Judo when his doctor told him he must give up cycling after an appendectomy in his early twenties.


Seems strange advice to give up cycling because you've had your appendix out.


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2020)

Paulus said:


> Seems strange advice to give up cycling because you've had your appendix out.


 
It is now He was in his in his early twenties at the time.My brother had hernia op in the mid fifties Had a full week in hospital and ten days convalescence Now that op is often done as day surgery.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> The bike ride did not happen today, again.



I didn't ride today, I'm riding tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2020)

Does


dave r said:


> I didn't ride today, I'm riding tomorrow.




I might.


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I thought it said he was 97?
> 
> Either way, pretty impressive


You are correct will edit
Cheers


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2020)

Our night out down the club was somewhat hurried tonight, we got there at our usual time to find it had been brought forward, but they hadn't told everyone, we just had time to get our tickets before the bingo started and were finished by half seven, we normally get finished about half eight. When I dropped my Brother In Law off he got out the car and said "theres a bag on the back seat for you", he'd got a bar of chocolate for my Good Lady and a bag of licorice alsorts for me.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> I’m afraid your right.Not sure if I am over simplifying but cram a load of people together and given the current virulent nature of the virus the outcome is pretty certain


No, you're right. It's why there is, or has been, so much concern about a winter surge. Everyone indoors etc.

It's simply come quicker with school and uni returning.


----------



## 12boy (29 Sep 2020)

Got my steps carpeted and I wish I had done it long ago...the pooch can go up and down easily. Mrs 12 and took the imp for her walk tonight at the golden time. Your land is green and mine is brown. Perhaps you can see how clear the air is...the mountain in the back is about 8 miles as the crow flies. So nice to get a break from the forest fire smoke.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Got my steps carpeted and I wish I had done it long ago...the pooch can go up and down easily. Mrs 12 and took the imp for her walk tonight at the golden time. Your land is green and mine is brown. Perhaps you can see how clear the air is...the mountain in the back is about 8 miles as the crow flies. So nice to get a break from the forest fire smoke.


They always say the grass is greener on the other side.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Got my steps carpeted and I wish I had done it long ago...the pooch can go up and down easily.


Better for humans too... I have had several near misses walking down shiny wooden steps in stockinged feet!


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2020)

Morning it's warm here today ay 16c


----------



## FrankCrank (29 Sep 2020)

Morning all.

Did my usual morning stroll and cycle ride, and then gave the car a wash. I do the outside, and Mrs Crank does the inside. She recently got a new hoover type thingy, so likes using the new toy. I can't stand the whining noise it makes, so I keep well clear of hoovers, makes me sneeze loads as well. Two cuppas downed, and a third beckons........🍵


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning it's warm here today ay 16c


Wow......that sounds nice.....just 3 here again this morning.


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2020)

12 here at the moment, so decidedly sweltering, couple of dents and 3 cars to wash today so best get going soon. Have a good one.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2020)

Morning gang 

Not cold here but it's very misty At the moment. I have coffee so all is well with the world. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Sep 2020)

Morning all, a sunny seven here


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2020)

Good morning all


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2020)

Don't you just hate it when you get to the bottom of a packet of cereal and there is not enough for two helpings but too much for one.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2020)

There is never too much for one helping!


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

If the weather stays fine today, I'll get the lawns cut and edged.
The Elephant garlic, that I planted prior to going away 3 weeks ago, is now about 2 - 3 inches high. 
7 of the 11 cloves have sprouted - hoping the other 4 pop their heads up soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2020)

Apparently it's 7 deg here. Positively spring like


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2020)

Morning all.
Damp and cold here..... I have put the heating on.
And its misty. Quite thick so it looks more like fog**.
Our plan is to drive out and have a walk-I think I will be up to that.
After that a call at Asda. I bought a cordless mouse last week but it appears the receiver/dongle thingy is missing. It shows it on the package but its not there .
**I trust this mist will clear up to allow a walk...... I ain't walking in this


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> It is now He was in his in his early twenties at the time.My brother had hernia op in the mid fifties Had a full week in hospital and ten days convalescence Now that op is often done as day surgery.


How long ago was the op'?
They tend to do keyhole op's now, if possible.
I had a double hernia op' (full cut) years ago. I spent 5 days in hospital but 12 weeks recovery......it was sore!!
Edit
Sorry.......just noticed you said "in THE 50s". I read it as HIS 50s.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2020)

Good morning from a gloriously sunny Lancashire. Today we are driving over the border to God's practice efforts. Ilkley Moor for a walk starting from the car park near the Cow and Calf. 

I have my hat.........sithee


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2020)

I am just back a 30 mile spin. Garmin says it was 34 degrees Fahrenheit so not that much above freezing. I think my legs struggle even more than normal when it's so cold.......well that's my excuse anyway. 

Breakfast now.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Sep 2020)

I am continually trying to chuck stuff away but cannot get round to some of my bikes somehow tho' I know I will never use them. A 1980's mountain bike converted for touring, a Tern Link folder, and a Bike Friday as well as a Gtech electric assist. Nobody here wants to pay a realistic price for bikes somehow so I will need to transport them to mainland. 
Today I must go to the dump and hope the charity shop container is open as I have a lot of dishes including a full dinner set. Some holiday home will probably get them for virtually nothing but better than landfill. Getting rid of many years accumulated stuff is not easy and there are hundreds of books which nobody nowadays wants unless the specialised stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I am continually trying to chuck stuff away but cannot get round to some of my bikes somehow tho' I know I will never use them. A 1980's mountain bike converted for touring, a Tern Link folder, and a Bike Friday as well as a Gtech electric assist. Nobody here wants to pay a realistic price for bikes somehow so I will need to transport them to mainland.
> Today I must go to the dump and hope the charity shop container is open as I have a lot of dishes including a full dinner set. Some holiday home will probably get them for virtually nothing but better than landfill. Getting rid of many years accumulated stuff is not easy and there are hundreds of books which nobody nowadays wants unless the specialised stuff.


I have being doing similar recently.
I looked at things thinking I could sell this for a few quid. ..... I could sell that for a couple of quid. Then I thought, sod it, and binned them.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have being doing similar recently.
> I looked at things thinking I could sell this for a few quid. ..... I could sell that for a couple of quid. Then I thought, sod it, and binned them.


That's what I do........I just can't be arsed with having to get boxes and packaging and go to post offices for posting anything. If it's anything a bit more valuable I will keep it just in case it might be useful........it usually never is!


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have being doing similar recently.
> I looked at things thinking I could sell this for a few quid. ..... I could sell that for a couple of quid. Then I thought, sod it, and binned them.


I've sold loads of stuff on Facebook recently.
A lot of it I would have binned.
Made over £900 since April.
Best of it is that no postage is involved - pick up only.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2020)

Right, its bass practice O'clock.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning from a gloriously sunny Lancashire. Today we are driving over the border to God's practice efforts. Ilkley Moor for a walk starting from the car park near the Cow and Calf.
> 
> I have my hat.........sithee


'ere, bugger off.
And clean the good earth off yer boots before you leave!


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I am continually trying to chuck stuff away but cannot get round to some of my bikes somehow tho' I know I will never use them. A 1980's mountain bike converted for touring, a Tern Link folder, and a Bike Friday as well as a Gtech electric assist. Nobody here wants to pay a realistic price for bikes somehow so I will need to transport them to mainland.
> Today I must go to the dump and hope the charity shop container is open as I have a lot of dishes including a full dinner set. Some holiday home will probably get them for virtually nothing but better than landfill. Getting rid of many years accumulated stuff is not easy and* there are hundreds of books which nobody nowadays wants unless the specialised stuff.*


Such as!!


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have being doing similar recently.
> I looked at things thinking I could sell this for a few quid. ..... I could sell that for a couple of quid. Then I thought, sod it, and binned them.



Trouble is that some stuff is too nice to be binned.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2020)

I'm sat in the Earlswood Plant Centre with a coffee and a teacake, its been a pleasant ride out, made even better by now having my tyre pressures sorted, I just need to stop the rear mudguard from rubbing, so far every time I've got it sorted it starts again within a couple of rides.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the Earlswood Plant Centre with a coffee and a teacake, its been a pleasant ride out, made even better by now having my tyre pressures sorted, I just need to stop the rear mudguard from rubbing, so far every time I've got it sorted it starts again within a couple of rides.



Sounds like you need a new bike.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sounds like you need a new bike.



Now that thought occurred to me, but I don't have the funds for that and the bike is only five years old and should give many years of good service.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Now that thought occurred to me, but I don't have the funds for that and the bike is only five years old and should give many years of good service.


Could you manage the Isle of Mull?

Possibly a bike, or two, going there.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Sep 2020)

Been for a walk









The closest I’ve been to the city centre since March. So near and yet so far.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2020)

Baked some bread.

Ate it.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2020)

Going a walk soon. Just seeing on Strava that my dad’s old next door neighbour was out with friends and someone has broken a collar bone. Not sure if it’s himself or one of his mates. Might find out later. He just wants to join the club obviously!


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2020)

I've just switch on the TV something I haven't done for a long time......and I can see why
I'm just glad I don't have a TV licence and pay to watch crap


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just switch on the TV something I haven't done for a long time......and I can see why
> I'm just glad I don't have a TV licence and pay to watch crap


All those re-runs/repeats you could be watching though.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just switch on the TV something I haven't done for a long time......and I can see why
> I'm just glad I don't have a TV licence and pay to watch crap


Did you see my comment yesterday??
Not being well I decided to try daytime tv.
Our listings magazine has 55 different channels plus sky. 55 channels ful of drivel. Even Sky was naff.....full of repeats.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> All those re-runs/repeats you could be watching though.


If I want repeats I could eat cucumber


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Did you see my comment yesterday??
> Not being well I decided to try daytime tv.
> Our listings magazine has 55 different channels plus sky. 55 channels ful of drivel. Even Sky was naff.....full of repeats.


If there was no TV and everybody had to go to a cinema to watch the same crap they would be bankrupt in a week, so why do you put up with it and don't tell be it's because of one good program a week.....is that possible ??


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2020)

Earlswood the destination, 52 miles the journey, I got back about a quarter to two, the ride home was definetly a lot harder than the ride out, but it was a good morning out on the bike, a bit fresh first thing and it had warmed up nicely by the time I was homeward bound, cloudy on the way out but nice and sunny on the way back. I've now worked out that the old frame pump I kept in the kitchen was knackered and I was running soft, I'm now running harder due to the new track pump and gauge and the bikes rolling well though I'm feeling the bumps a bit more, thats making the ride more pleasant and boosting my confidence when I'm on the bike. The rubbing mudguard sorted itself out during the ride home but I'll have to do a bit more work on it to try and and keep it that way, on the bikes original wheels it wasn't a problem, but the rims on the new wheel set are a smidge wider and I've had problems with the back mudguard rubbing since I fitted it, the real problem is its a typical modern frame, they put the eyes on it for carrier and mudguards then don't include enough clearance to fit mudguards.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

numbnuts said:


> If there was no TV and everybody had to go to a cinema to watch the same crap they would be bankrupt in a week, so why do you put up with it and don't tell be it's because of one good program a week.....is that possible ??


Last time I went to the cinema it cost 9p to get in.


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How long ago was the op'?
> They tend to do keyhole op's now, if possible.
> I had a double hernia op' (full cut) years ago. I spent 5 days in hospital but 12 weeks recovery......it was sore!!
> Edit
> Sorry.......just noticed you said "in THE 50s". I read it as HIS 50s.



Had my hernia done 20+years ago, I was back on the turbo after a few days and hard out on the road after two weeks. Best £1,000 I ever spent, my pals having theirs done on the NHS at the time did not do so well.


----------



## 12boy (29 Sep 2020)

I hate going to the movie theater...(We don't have cinemas)...it's too damn loud. Back when I drank we would go with my wife's brother, and his wife. Then we'd bring a couple pints of 150 proof rum and get some cokes from the concession stand and drink rum and cokes until we were goofy. It's true we didn't understand the movies very well but we had fun.
T S Eliot said April is the cruellest month, but I think it's October. Clear warm days, cool nights, winding down in the garden, but it is all too short. Some very cold and windy times not so far ahead. I would probably live in October all year long if I could. Gotta get at least one more trip out to the lake and up the mountain in the next few weeks.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Last time I went to the cinema it cost 9p to get in.


The last time I went they were showing Jesus of Nazareth 1980 I Sydney


----------



## Sterlo (29 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Last time I went to the cinema it cost 9p to get in.


And I bet you complained about the guy playing the Wurlitzer blocking your view


----------



## pawl (29 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Last time I went to the cinema it cost 9p to get in.


 

How long ago was that.In the late 1940s I paid a shilling to go to the kids Saturday morning cinema.

The first time I took a girl to the pics I asked for two one an sixes( ( they were the seats near the front)She wanted two and sixpence seats(balcony) No problem said I just one one and six and I will see you tomorrow.

Due to not wanting to get banned I can’t repeat her response.It did end with tight blank blank.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> How long ago was that.In the late 1940s I paid a shilling to go to the kids Saturday morning cinema.
> 
> The first time I took a girl to the pics I asked for two one an sixes( ( they were the seats near the front)She wanted two and sixpence seats(balcony) No problem said I just one one and six and I will see you tomorrow.
> 
> Due to not wanting to get banned I can’t repeat her response.It did end with tight blank blank.



I remember when me and my Good Lady were first living together, the local cinema would do a low price special on a Monday night, we'd walk down, buying a big bag of sweets on the way, then snuggle up in one of the double seats in the back row to watch the film and eat the sweets, very happy days.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Last time I went to the cinema it cost 9p to get in.


As a kid (approx 1957) my pocket money was 9p. That would get me in the cinema AND a quarter of sweets from the shop opposite........pear drops or sherbet lemons as I recall.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I remember when me and my Good Lady were first living together, the local cinema would do a low price special on a Monday night, we'd walk down, buying a big bag of sweets on the way, then snuggle up in one of the double seats in the back row to watch the film and eat the sweets, very happy days.


When we were courting and went to the pictures..... a) there were no double seats and b) I struggled to eat popcorn etc. with one hand up her jumper


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2020)

I used to go to the ABC Minors at the Robin Hood cinema on the Stratford Road, Hall Green, Birmingham every Saturday morning when I were a lad. Cost 6d to get in.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I used to go to the ABC Minors at the Robin Hood cinema on the Stratford Road, Hall Green, Birmingham every Saturday morning when I were a lad. Cost 6d to get in.



When my good lady was a small girl she would go in the Lyric on Holbrooks lane on a Saturday afternoon and it cost a shilling, that cinema is now a pound shop.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> When my good lady was a small girl she would go in the Lyric on Holbrooks lane on a Saturday afternoon and it cost a shilling, that cinema is now a pound shop.


Aren't they all .
The one we did our most of courting in is now a Wetherspoons.
The other one is now town centre car parking.........before that it was the famous Mr Smiths of Pete Waterman fame.
A 3rd one is a car wash.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Aren't they all .
> The one we did our most of courting in is now a Wetherspoons.
> The other one is now town centre car parking.........before that it was the famous Mr Smiths of Pete Waterman fame.
> A 3rd one is a car wash.



Yes, its sad, the one we used is now part of the university.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I used to go to the ABC Minors at the Robin Hood cinema on the Stratford Road, Hall Green, Birmingham every Saturday morning when I were a lad. Cost 6d to get in.


I remember seeing that demolished with one of those big concrete balls swung from a crane, very exciting for a small boy . They knocked it down in order to build a Waitrose.
Just checking my recollection with Google, I notice that it’s still marked as a Waitrose, and even better, Scotts Cycles in the row of shops opposite still appears to be there. Our parents bought all of our childhood bikes from there.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Such as!!


There is very little fiction of mine. A lot were my wife's who liked Dr Zhivago and Carmina Gadelica. She had a wide range of interests and all the fiction was hers. If I was into grave goods I would have put Dr Zhivago with her. Too much to list.
Lots of cycling related stuff of various ages as well as travel. Gardening tomes and plant, bird , insect, tree recognition etc. looking to my left as I type Travels with a Donkey catches my eye as well as Coin Collecting and Popski's Private Army, also Travels of Tramp Royal and a fair number of boat repair and sailing books. The Agricultural Notebook from my student days I still refer to sometimes.
As you can see there is a very wide range.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Sep 2020)

Sometimes I detest the garden and the tyranny of keeping it more or mostly less tidy. However when this season comes round there is some satisfaction in digging up enough tatties to do me for a couple of weeks from just 2 shaws and the savoys are coming along nicely. Beans are all picked and mostly frozen. Purple sprouting broccoli won't be ready for a while yet but handy in the lean season and gives me an excuse not to rotovate.
Spent the afternoon fighting with a Topeak bar extension to hold my new camera on the front of the trike. This one was removed from somewhere else and I cannot get it to tighten on a different diameter bar. Useless bit of junk.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Trouble is that some stuff is too nice to be binned.


Charity shop is where my still useful junk goes. The dump has changed now but it used to be referred to by many as The Spares Department.
I should perhaps add that the charity shop I use is locally run and all profits remain on the island.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> I used to go to the ABC Minors at the Robin Hood cinema on the Stratford Road, Hall Green, Birmingham every Saturday morning when I were a lad. Cost 6d to get in.


That were the expensive one, Costing over a £1 to get in. Bit of a difference, pricewise.

One is now a bingo hall, the other a closed up nightclub. The other diagonally opposite, is a night club.


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Aren't they all .
> The one we did our most of courting in is now a Wetherspoons.
> The other one is now town centre car parking.........before that it was the famous Mr Smiths of Pete Waterman fame.
> A 3rd one is a car wash.



Our local cinema is still a cinema but called The Kinema, great place that still has the organ pop up during the interlude. Funny I did not want to use the word organ after what you lot were talking about doing.


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2020)

Just heard that you have to isolate for two weeks after coming back from Iceland, does anyone know if it is the same for Farmfoods?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> After that a call at Asda. I bought a cordless mouse last week but it appears the receiver/dongle thingy is missing. It shows it on the package but its not there .


Let me see if I can magic one up for you, Dave...


"_*ABRACADABRA give Dave a dongle....*_"

Okay, Dave, you now have a dongle! (It is inserted in a little compartment on the bottom of the mouse!)






(I could be wrong, but I went through the same process with a Lidl cordless mouse and eventually discovered the dongle!)


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> How long ago was that*.In the late 1940s I paid a shilling to go to the kids Saturday morning cinema.*
> 
> The first time I took a girl to the pics I asked for two one an sixes( ( they were the seats near the front)She wanted two and sixpence seats(balcony) No problem said I just one one and six and I will see you tomorrow.
> 
> Due to not wanting to get banned I can’t repeat her response.It did end with tight blank blank.



A shilling!

When I was 5-6 years old, (1952-1953), I used to go to Saturday morning cinema.

I was given a shilling (5p), this broke down as follows: 1.5d bus fare there; 3d for sweets; 6d entrance money for cinema; 1.5d bus fare home.

For the youngsters: Twelve old pence or a shilling ie 12d or = 5p


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Our local cinema is still a cinema but called The Kinema, great place that still has the organ pop up during the interlude. Funny I did not want to use the word organ after what you lot were talking about doing.


Nor it popping up during the interlude.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Let me see if I can magic one up for you, Dave...
> 
> 
> "_*ABRACADABRA give Dave a dongle....*_"
> ...


Really ????
Nothing, absolutely nothing to suggest that.
Fortunately I wasn't well enough to go back today.... ....I will check that out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Sep 2020)

This cinema thread is getting a bit racy. What with Dave7 in the back row with his hand up some lasses jumper, and Screenman with his Organ popping up 😯


----------



## pawl (29 Sep 2020)

)


classic33 said:


> Nor it popping up during the interlude.




There’s one in Norfolk called theKinema I the woods Is it the same one?


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> )
> 
> 
> 
> There’s one in Norfolk called theKinema I the woods Is it the same one?


I don't know!


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> )
> 
> 
> 
> There’s one in Norfolk called theKinema I the woods Is it the same one?




It is in Lincolnshire, Woodhall Spa to be specific, 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2020)

https://thekinemainthewoods.co.uk/KinemaInTheWoods.dll/Home


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Really ????
> Nothing, absolutely nothing to suggest that.
> Fortunately I wasn't well enough to go back today.... ....I will check that out.


It's very likely. I had the same thing years ago......


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Sometimes I detest the garden and the tyranny of keeping it more or mostly less tidy. However when this season comes round there is some satisfaction in digging up enough tatties to do me for a couple of weeks from just 2 *shaws* and the savoys are coming along nicely. Beans are all picked and mostly frozen. Purple sprouting broccoli won't be ready for a while yet but handy in the lean season and gives me an excuse not to rotovate.
> Spent the afternoon fighting with a Topeak bar extension to hold my new camera on the front of the trike. This one was removed from somewhere else and I cannot get it to tighten on a different diameter bar. Useless bit of junk.


 Is "shaws" a typo for rows or a new word for me?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2020)

Enjoyed a wonderful walk on Ilkley Moor today. Dry, still and sunny all day. Parked at the Cow and Calf car park and did a 6.7 mile circular taking in two Stanza Stones. Superb views across Yorkshire. Between Lancashire and Yorkshire we share much of England's most beautiful countryside.

Stanza Stones are a collection of six natural stones across Yorkshire with poems by Simon Armitage carved on them.

We saw the Puddle Stone and Beck Stone today.

http://www.stanzastones.co.uk/


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Enjoyed a wonderful walk on Ilkley Moor today. Dry, still and sunny all day. Parked at the Cow and Calf car park and did a 6.7 mile circular taking in two Stanza Stones. Superb views across Yorkshire. Between Lancashire and Yorkshire we share much of England's most beautiful countryside.
> 
> Stanza Stones are a collection of six natural stones across Yorkshire with poems by Simon Armitage carved on them.
> 
> ...


Swastika Stone by any chance.

And did you clean the good earth off yer boots before leaving?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Swastika Stone by any chance.
> 
> And did you clean the good earth off yer boots before leaving?


No we weren't close enough to see this one. The Stanza Stones are modern but the Swastika Stone is, I think, Bronze Age.

I did clean my boots but sneaked a little of the magic earth home for my allotment. 😄


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No we weren't close enough to see this one. The Stanza Stones are modern but the Swastika Stone is, I think, Bronze Age.
> 
> I did clean my boots but sneaked a little of the magic earth home for my allotment. 😄


Run "management training course's" up on that moor. There's a "soft spot" not far from the Cow & Calf in which you can get stuck, very easily.


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is "shaws" a typo for rows or a new word for me?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> This cinema thread is getting a bit racy. What with Dave7 in the back row with his hand up some lasses jumper, and Screenman with his Organ popping up 😯


Wasn't "some lass".......was my future wife


----------



## pawl (29 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> https://thekinemainthewoods.co.uk/KinemaInTheWoods.dll/Home




Thanks for that.My memory played me false.My daughter visited two years a go She was quite taken by surprise to find it. Just looked at the list of films quite impressive.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is "shaws" a typo for rows or a new word for me?


You’ve never heard of tattie shaws? Must just be up here. What do you call the above ground bit?


----------



## 12boy (29 Sep 2020)

Well, I know it's fall now. In the fall these mantises come out and stand on the bike path challenging you to do battle. Here's the first one I've seen this year.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Swastika Stone by any chance.


That's very odd... I had never heard of that until a couple of days ago when I spotted it on my digital OS map when planning a bike route!









classic33 said:


> There's a "soft spot" not far from the Cow & Calf in which you can get stuck, very easily.


I hopped straight into one of them a couple of years ago when up there for a little bike race...


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That's very odd... I had never heard of that until a couple of days ago when I spotted it on my digital OS map when planning a bike route!
> 
> View attachment 549912
> 
> ...


It's been there a wee while now.

The "soft spots" aren't that near a road, you were just unlucky.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

12boy said:


> Well, I know it's fall now. In the fall these mantises come out and stand on the bike path challenging you to do battle. Here's the first one I've seen this year.
> View attachment 549872


Who won this time?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2020)

Morning. Not sure why I'm up as it's chucking it down and to remain on all day. I seem to have been on a roll of recording an activity on Strava every day this month so feeling a bit like I have to go out in it so might have a little jog


----------



## screenman (30 Sep 2020)

Morning all, off for a swim at 7am, I am not enjoying these dark morning but I'm only 6 or 7 months it will be light again at this time of day.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2020)

Morning and very dark


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2020)

I have risen!

Im liking these dark mornings. Remimds me of home. Midwinter up there only sees daylight from about 10am to 3pm.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You’ve never heard of tattie shaws? Must just be up here. What do you call the above ground bit?


Nope. Never. I know them as "haulm" but that's a general term which covers many different crops. It's the stalk or stem of peas, beans, potatoes, grains but without the edible crop.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2020)

Good day. It's dark, windy and wet and will be all day. So housework and general chores are on my agenda. Beyond that who knows...........


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2020)

Good morning all wrinklies (and those only slightly wrinkled).
Horrible morning.......dark and heavy rain. One of those days I am happy I am not able to ride or play golf. But....... as Screenman says, only 7 months to wait for light mornings.
I am doing an Aldi dash at 0740.
Think I will watch some recorded stuff today.
Welshie........I watched Lpool beat Arsenal on Monday and also recorded it. As you enjoy football so much would you like to join me .


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2020)

Coooooeee. Who turned the lights off? It's so dark here and of course it's raining.

Doh. So a slobbing day for us.

Stay safe folks


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all wrinklies (and slightly wrinkled).
> Horrible morning.......dark and heavy rain. One of those days I am happy I am not able to ride or play golf. But....... as Screenman says, only 7 months to wait for light mornings.
> I am doing an Aldi dash at 0740.
> Think I will watch some recorded stuff today.
> Welshie........I watched Lpool beat Arsenal on Monday and also recorded it. As you enjoy football so much would you like to join me .




Thank you so much for your kind offer, but I fear I must decline as i have to clean my oven.


----------



## Paulus (30 Sep 2020)

Good morning all fellow members

Some light clouds at the moment here before the rain turns up later.
Going down to my son's place this morning. He has had a skip delivered and there are several tons of rubble and paving slabs to shift from his back garden.
Should be a bit of a workout.
Dog to be walked first though and then cycling down to my lads place.
Another busy day in paradise.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Sep 2020)

Morning all, very windy and very dark here. Will try going for a “run” later.
As a keen fan of Beechgrove I am very familiar with the terminology of tatties and their shaws


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Will try going for a “run” later.


I usually call it a jog or a plod these days! I think I would be embarrassed to call it a run.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is "shaws" a typo for rows or a new word for me?


A shaw comes from one seed potato. The shaws really are the leaves I think but individual plants were referred to as shaws.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2020)

Going to walk mini D to school then a bike ride to the t'other side of Northampton to measure up Daughter #3's garden for a shed.

I darent trust her to do it for herself. On the one hand she's very clever, a qualified accountant at barely 23. On the other, this is the lass that thought a leprechaun is what you turned into when you have leprosy


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2020)

Good morning folks, very windy here but no rain yet.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, very windy here but no rain yet.


Not looking good for the next several days up this way.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2020)

Im visiting my Sister in Bedforshire on friday. A nice 50 mile round trip, but one glance at the forecast has me planning to take the Volvo instead of the bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Going to walk mini D to school then a bike ride to the t'other side of Northampton to measure up Daughter #3's garden for a shed.
> 
> I darent trust her to do it for herself. On the one hand she's very clever, a qualified accountant at barely 23. On the other, this is the lass that thought a leprechaun is what you turned into when you have leprosy




She sounds like my granddaughter.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Not looking good for the next several days up this way.
> 
> View attachment 549944



Its not looking good for the rest of today here


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2020)

Here it is going to rain until March


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> A shaw comes from one seed potato. The shaws really are the leaves I think but individual plants were referred to as shaws.


Thanks


----------



## GM (30 Sep 2020)

Morning all...What a couple of busy days. The good news is our daughter has moved back in with us for a while until she finds another flat, maybe early next year. So I've been dads taxi, dads removal van and dads general dogs body. Have I enjoyed it, not half!
The other good news is I now have a in-house cycling buddy. 
I've got about 30 odd pages to catch up on now.
Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2020)

Fingers crossed for tomorrow as today postponed due to forecast.......


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2020)

Morning all 

Glad I got my gardening done yesterday. Raining at the moment and the forecast is crap for the next couple of weeks.
I think I must live in a different time zone to the rest of you lot. It's never dark when I wake up.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Here it is going to rain until March


As your in Wales , which March are you referring to.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2020)

And in other news.........
I am with DONGLE!!!
I have a dongle
I am no longer dongle-less 
Thanks @ColinJ and Paul.
I opened the battery compartment and searched around.......it was difficult to find. Nothing to indicate it was there.
Absolutely stupid not to have, maybe a diagram or instruction.
You have save me a 4 mile round trip,


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> As your in Wales , which March are you referring to.




Good point. Well made. No one knows


----------



## pawl (30 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Fingers crossed for tomorrow as today postponed due to forecast.......
> 
> View attachment 549946




After Thursday the BBC weather forecast shows rain for the following five days.🌧💦💧☂️☔️⛈


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2020)

And........the Aldi dash went quite well.
We have bog rolls 
We have hand soap
We have food
I have a bottle of malt whisky 
Getting ready for something to eat now.


----------



## pawl (30 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, very windy here but no rain yet.




Just started here.Pleased forecast is dry for tomorrow Have a trip to the dump booked to dispose of a freezer 😖😖😖


----------



## pawl (30 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Nope. Never. I know them as "haulm" but that's a general term which covers many different crops. It's the stalk or stem of peas, beans, potatoes, grains but without the edible crop.





Back in the day I remember Percy Thrower calling them haulms

Why do I say back in the day when I can’t remember when something happened.👨🏻‍🦳👨🏻‍🦳👨🏻‍🦳


----------



## gavroche (30 Sep 2020)

Bonjour.  Where is the rain that was supposed to come during the night and should still be here this morning?  at the moment with white clouds. so no signs of any rain.
Apparently, Conwy county will be on lockdown as from 6pm tomorrow night together with Denbighsire, 10 miles away, where my son lives, so I will go and see him tomorrow. As he is going back to Taiwan on October 15th, it may be the last time I see him till Christmas if the locjkdown remains.
Off to walk Molly now. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> After Thursday the BBC weather forecast shows rain for the following five days.🌧💦💧☂☔⛈


Yep. It's changed since I looked ☹️


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Just started here.Pleased forecast is dry for tomorrow Have a trip to the dump booked to dispose of a freezer 😖😖😖



It started here about half nine.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2020)

Ahh. Here’s the bin lorry. I will need to go out in the rain to get the bin in.


----------



## gavroche (30 Sep 2020)

It is raining now , just a drizzle but enough for Molly and I to get wet.


----------



## gavroche (30 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahh. Here’s the bin lorry. I will need to go out in the rain to get the bin in.


Can't you wait till the rain stops?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Sep 2020)

Very wet and miserable.

Jobs list to do today:

put new insulated cover on cold water tank in loft,

recement the surround to the lounge open fire with appropriate sticky fireproof gunge,

realign the dishwasher with the rest of the kitchen units as it has started to retreat under the worktop - trickier than it might appear!

Wonderful!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Can't you wait till the rain stops?


It’s not going to if the forecast is correct. Horrible out there.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Going to walk mini D to school then a bike ride to the t'other side of Northampton to measure up Daughter #3's garden for a shed.
> 
> I darent trust her to do it for herself. On the one hand she's very clever, a qualified accountant at barely 23. On the other, this is the lass that thought a leprechaun is what you turned into when you have leprosy





welsh dragon said:


> She sounds like my granddaughter.


You mean you might be related!!


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And in other news.........
> I am with DONGLE!!!
> I have a dongle
> I am no longer dongle-less
> ...



Not to mention the embarrassment when the (probably, young) shop assistant, points out where the offending dongle is, and, that it is not missing at all.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahh. Here’s the bin lorry. I will need to go out in the rain to get the bin in.


Well, while you are out would you sort ours out please.
No point us both getting wet


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well, while you are out would you sort ours out please.
> No point us both getting wet


I put next door’s in.....hope it was yours!


----------



## gavroche (30 Sep 2020)

Rain has stopped and sun trying to break through so I may be able to set my bike stand out and clean my Roubaix after yesteday's outing on some roads still wet.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Sep 2020)

I have returned from my plod (taking my cue from Mo !), managed 3 miles this time, 10:16/mi. Very blowy, damp rather than properly wet. Brought the bin in on my way


----------



## Paulus (30 Sep 2020)

It seems to getting dark outside. The rain is about to arrive.
We managed to get all the rubble plus some other rubbish in the skip in an hour and half. My arms are now aching, along with my calf muscles.
Time for some stretching.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2020)

Still pouring here.......might have a siesta this afternoon. Won’t sleep but can rest. Too much screen time sometimes gives me a headache and going out for a meal this evening so don’t want that.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Sep 2020)

My afternoon is being delivered via Eurosport, coverage of Fleche-Wallonne scheduled to start at 2, although given that it’s preceded by live French Open I won’t hold my breath on it starting on time.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I have returned from my plod (taking my cue from Mo !), managed 3 miles this time, 10:16/mi. Very blowy, damp rather than properly wet. Brought the bin in on my way


How strong is the wind up in those parts. Or was it a case of taking your bin on the plod?


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2020)

Got some good news about my garage they found one closer to home only 150 yards and it is only 30 yards more than the old one so I should still get insured 
On the weather front it's


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2020)

Guess what. It's still  here.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2020)

I am glad that you are now '_endongled_', @Dave7! 

I hope you have more luck with _your _wireless mouse than I had with _mine _(once I had found my dongle!)... It would work for a while but then the pointer would freeze. I never managed to work out what was causing it, so this is my setup now...







I am just waiting for a break in the rain. It is too wet for me to want to go cycling on my mudguard-less best bike and my mudguard-equipped CX bike is out of action while I wait to have its fork replaced (subject to a recall because they have been failing, causing serious injuries and death!!! ) I want some fresh air though so I will take a quick stroll down to the station to pick up a copy of the Metro once I can do it without getting soaked. They hadn't been available here for about 4 months but have suddenly reappeared. (The editorial content of the paper doesn't really do much for me, but I like to do the crosswords.)


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2020)

Been raining all day here.
Currently chucking it down. 
Just spent an hour on the phone to HMRC and sorted out my final NI contribution for the year 2019/2020. This brings my state pension up to the maximum I can get.
Due my first payment in November, after which I'll be £8500 a year better off.
Stage 1 of my retirement plan has worked out well and I've managed to enjoy the last 6 years with a good standard of living. Now, I won't have to draw down on capital to cover my cost of living shortfall.
Stage 2 will be in 18 months time when MrsD gets her state pension. 
Who'd have thought it would be so easy to be an idle git?


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I have returned from my plod (taking my cue from Mo !), managed 3 miles this time, 10:16/mi. Very blowy, damp rather than properly wet. Brought the bin in on my way



Good effort Flick, I switched to Kilometres on my Garmin so I can glance down at my watch and see six and a bit minutes and pretend it's my mile times


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Been raining all day here.
> Currently chucking it down.
> Just spent an hour on the phone to HMRC and sorted out my final NI contribution for the year 2019/2020. This brings my state pension up to the maximum I can get.
> Due my first payment in November, after which I'll be £8500 a year better off.
> ...


Sounds remarkably familiar to me. Mrs P has two years till she gets her state pension.

I got my SP in May, an absolute Godsend as my private pension took a severe beating early in lockdown. To my astonishment it's recovered to be +£3900 on the value at February 28th. I'm trying to avoid drawdowns this year and hope the fund will prove able to survive whatever is coming next.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahh. Here’s the bin lorry. I will need to go out in the rain to get the bin in.





Dave7 said:


> Well, while you are out would you sort ours out please.
> No point us both getting wet



I got four bins in this morning........sorry must have missed yours. 😉

It's rained all day. I've cleaned the house from top to bottom - except loft room as Mrs P is sewing up there. First load of washing on, second to follow.

Our joiner had to add some additional support to a couple shelves in the cupboard he built a few months ago. Painted those to match.

Phoned the dentist, my routine check for October 13th is cancelled with no idea of when it will be. Emergency work only for the foreseeable......

Had the short, flagged path to our front door lifted and relayed a few weeks ago sloping away from house. Flags had settled over the years and water pooled by the front door and seeped under the doorstep. Heavy rain today has proved it was worthwhile! Every cloud......

I'm getting fed up now so it's time for a brew


----------



## 12boy (30 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who won this time?
> The mantis did. I picked her up and set her in the grass next to the path so she wouldn't be squished by bikes or runners.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2020)

I have 18 moths to go before get my state pension after being robbed by he state . Thank god I have a tiny private pension. 

I won't be entitled to a full pension as I spent time at home looking after the kids.😢


----------



## 12boy (30 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Going to walk mini D to school then a bike ride to the t'other side of Northampton to measure up Daughter #3's garden for a shed.
> 
> I darent trust her to do it for herself. On the one hand she's very clever, a qualified accountant at barely 23. On the other, this is the lass that thought a leprechaun is what you turned into when you have leprosy


When my eldest was about 10 I became fed up with his practice of eating all the cashews in the mixed nuts. I like cashews. So I told him that while a few were not a problem too many at a time were poisonous, and that's why they are sold as mixed nuts to limit the cashew intake. He is 35 today and tol d me he'd recently ban to a bar where there were bowls of cashews for the patrons and a friend was eating a lot of them. He told his friend they were poisonous and should only be eaten in small quantities and his friend began laughing at him. Next time we spoke he told me this and said "why did I ever believe a BS artist like you?


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2020)

I spent most of the morning fettling the rear mudguard on my Eastway, not enough room under the brake bridge, now given up and ordered a set of SKS Raceblade Long mudguards, https://www.tredz.co.uk/.SKS-Raceblade-Long-Mudguard-Set_89347.htm , they are very similar to the set of Giant mudguards I originally had on the bike, the ones that fell apart. We went out for lunch and I've been watching moto GP on catch up and listening to music.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have 18 moths to go before get my state pension after being robbed by he state . Thank god I have a tiny private pension.
> 
> I won't be entitled to a full pension as I spent time at home looking after the kids.😢


I'm not sure of the exact circumstances but it's possible to buy additional pension.

Mrs P doesn't get a full state pension but we can make additional contributions to bring it up to the full pension. It's a year or so since I did the calculation but financially it's very worthwhile.

From memory after making the contributions the first 30 months increase repays the initial investment. From then on it's +/- £30/week extra and it's all return on investment. Well worth looking into on a wet Wednesday.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And........the Aldi dash went quite well.
> We have bog rolls
> We have hand soap
> We have food
> ...


I enjoy this one from Lidl for an evening slurp. In a distinctive triangular bottle. £14.99

Sainsbury's Black Bottle at £15 is also good but I prefer the Lidl one.

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/product...rchy-5-year-blended-malt-scotch-whisky/p15797

keep the good stuff for special days


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2020)

Speaking of whisky........is it too early??? 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not sure of the exact circumstances but it's possible to buy additional pension.
> 
> Mrs P doesn't get a full state pension but we can make additional contributions to bring it up to the full pension. It's a year or so since I did the calculation but financially it's very worthwhile.
> 
> From memory after making the contributions the first 30 months increase repays the initial investment. From then on it's +/- £30/week extra and it's all return on investment. Well worth looking into on a wet Wednesday.




I can't earn enough to get the full pension. I looked into it a couple of years ago. Still with my state pension and private one, It should equate to a full pension.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't earn enough to get the full pension. I looked into it a couple of years ago. Still with my state pension and private one, It should equate to a full pension.



Have you looked at pension credit?


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Sep 2020)

Just pulled the plug on this evenings run. Cold wet and very windy especially as our run takes us along a path by the shore.
There's a group of us who have been meeting for a Wednesday evening run since the early 80's. 
One of the sessions we did made use of the track around the Cricket Pitch, it was originally a cycle track and it's exactly 1/3 of a mile. We used to run "Pyramids" ( 1 lap warm up, then 1, 2, 3, 2, 1, lap efforts with half a lap recovery between ) We'd finish with a mile race against the clock. A good way of learning pace judgement, after several weeks I could judge my pace per mile and rarely be more than 5 seconds adrift.
Now my "eyeballs out" pace is slower than my old recovery lap time, but at least I'm still hanging in there


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I enjoy this one from Lidl for an evening slurp. In a distinctive triangular bottle. £14.99
> 
> Sainsbury's Black Bottle at £15 is also good but I prefer the Lidl one.
> 
> ...


Every day is a special day


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2020)

Here’s Boris with a briefing. Whoopy do!


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Speaking of whisky........is it too early??? 🤔


Never


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2020)

This has been posted on my facebook page, I've seen it before but it still made me chuckle


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Have you looked at pension credit?




Mr WD and I won't be able to get it.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't earn enough to get the full pension. I looked into it a couple of years ago. Still with my state pension and private one, It should equate to a full pension.


A tip for you.
A trip wire at the top of the stairs. Increase the premium first though .
I have caught MrsD doing it several times.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD and I won't be able to get it.



Too much wonga in the account?


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Too much wonga in the account?


It is a problem, isn't it?


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> It is a problem, isn't it?



Not a problem I have unfortunately, I'm claiming pension credit.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Sep 2020)

Juts checking in case it has been misse


welsh dragon said:


> I have 18 moths to go before get my state pension after being robbed by he state . Thank god I have a tiny private pension.
> 
> I won't be entitled to a full pension as I spent time at home looking after the kids.😢


Just checking in case it has been missed - it is sometimes - but if you were looking after the kids then you may be entitled to Nat Ins for that time - although I think you also have to have been claiming Child Allowance
In my wife's case that has bumped her Nat Ins up to nearly full pension whereas otherwise she only worked in 'well paid' enough jobs to pay NI for the last few years before she retired
Although we are not actually old enough to retire yet - and it has gone up t o66 for both of us anyway


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Juts checking in case it has been misse
> 
> Just checking in case it has been missed - it is sometimes - but if you were looking after the kids then you may be entitled to Nat Ins for that time - although I think you also have to have been claiming Child Allowance
> In my wife's case that has bumped her Nat Ins up to nearly full pension whereas otherwise she only worked in 'well paid' enough jobs to pay NI for the last few years before she retired
> Although we are not actually old enough to retire yet - and it has gone up t o66 for both of us anyway


I didn't know that but of information. I will have to look into that. Thanks.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Sep 2020)

MOT done for another year. I would have been pretty peeved if it had failed since it was in getting a service and check over a couple of weeks ago. I like to keep all that kind of business local where possible in case I need urgent help. Last year I forgot the MOT until the day before I was off to mainland and got it done in time to catch the ferry. Helps to be known as a regular customer who pays his bills on the spot.
Next hurdle at the end of October is insurance for the car as I have been refused renewal in the past due to age. Camping and Caravan Club I think it was.
Clumping around in a new pair of shoes I got mail order from Hoggs of Fife today. Got stiffish soles which I prefer for driving any long distance. Thats me now with shoes, trousers and Jackets all from them. They cater for the well off hunting,shooting,fishing rich farmers {not that I have any connection with that world } but their stuff is good quality albeit a bit expensive. I was tempted by a 20% discount and 10% off my next order. If Ernie is really good to me next month I fancy one of their nice leather jackets which I don't really need.
Spent some time bodging the topeak bar extender to make it fit the trike accessory bar. I spent a lot of my working life improvising repairs so rake around my shed and enough bits come together. Try it tomorrow if the rain has stopped.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Can't you wait till the rain stops?


If you live in a select area like Crieff you cannot have bins lying about in the street. Bad for the neighbourhood image.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Juts checking in case it has been misse
> 
> Just checking in case it has been missed - it is sometimes - but if you were looking after the kids then you may be entitled to Nat Ins for that time - although I think you also have to have been claiming Child Allowance
> In my wife's case that has bumped her Nat Ins up to nearly full pension whereas otherwise she only worked in 'well paid' enough jobs to pay NI for the last few years before she retired
> Although we are not actually old enough to retire yet - and it has gone up t o66 for both of us anyway


Interesting. I need to check this. Thanks.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> If you live in a select area like Crieff you cannot have bins lying about in the street. Bad for the neighbourhood image.


Don't get me started on this one. We have three neighbours who insist on keeping their bins outside in our backs.😡

Everyone else keeps their bins in the backyard.👍


----------



## pawl (30 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> I spent most of the morning fettling the rear mudguard on my Eastway, not enough room under the brake bridge, now given up and ordered a set of SKS Raceblade Long mudguards, https://www.tredz.co.uk/.SKS-Raceblade-Long-Mudguard-Set_89347.htm , they are very similar to the set of Giant mudguards I originally had on the bike, the ones that fell apart. We went out for lunch and I've been watching moto GP on catch up and listening to music.




Got the SKS Raceblades on my old Giant The only fault a minor one is the rear guard doesn’t go far enough to protect the bottom bracket They will stay on the bike all year round as I tend to use it when the roads are wet as well as winter.


----------



## screenman (30 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't know that but of information. I will have to look into that. Thanks.



Pams child allowance worked liked that, we had kids for a very long time due to the spread of their ages, she did not earn a penny for 30 years but somehow the pension people tell us she will be getting £162 or something a week in April 2023, with luck.


----------



## PaulB (30 Sep 2020)

I suspect a lot more people will begin to take a big interest in this thread in about...ooooh.... four weeks. A LOT more people!


----------



## pawl (30 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Here’s Boris with a briefing. Whoopy do!





I wish he would show a bit of umph when he is making a point by thumping the lectern with his fist at least it would make it look as though he believes in what he is saying

At least your first ministers delivery makes me more inclined to believe what she is saying.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Don't get me started on this one. We have three neighbours who insist on keeping their bins outside in our backs.😡
> 
> Everyone else keeps their bins in the backyard.👍


The holiday homes here just leave them in the street in one case blocking the pillarbox. They don't care about our local environment.


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2020)

PaulB said:


> I suspect a lot more people will begin to take a big interest in this thread in about...ooooh.... four weeks. A LOT more people!


Have I missed something?


----------



## screenman (30 Sep 2020)

Dirk said:


> Have I missed something?



Furlough runs out I guess for many.


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2020)

screenman said:


> Furlough runs out I guess for many.


Is that something that w*rkies do?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Don't get me started on this one. We have three neighbours who insist on keeping their bins outside in our backs.😡


n1
I wonder what would happen if their bins wet for a short (?) walk one dark night

CLEARLY I am not suggesting this - but maybe someone might do it - you know what people are like


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Sep 2020)

All this talk of graduates in other threads reminds me that I had a degree once. It became irrelevant the minute I got my first job, and it was so long ago now that it feels like I don’t have it any more, like it has lapsed. More than that, it feels like I never had it in the first place.


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> All this talk of graduates in other threads reminds me that I had a degree once. It became irrelevant the minute I got my first job, and it was so long ago now that it feels like I don’t have it any more, like it has lapsed. More than that, it feels like I never had it in the first place.


I never did a degree course.
Went to Technical College for 3 years after leaving school.
Everything else I've learnt, that has been of any real use, has been self taught. Notwithstanding corporate training courses.*
Not having a degree was never a drawback in my main line of work for 30 years before I retired.

*Edited for clarification.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A tip for you.
> A trip wire at the top of the stairs. Increase the premium first though .
> I have caught MrsD doing it several times.


Better done done about a third of the way down/up. As proved by the fact you spotted it, more than once.


----------



## screenman (1 Oct 2020)

Morning all off out to knock some clay out of the sky today, hoping for dry weather that is for sure.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> MOT done for another year. I would have been pretty peeved if it had failed since it was in getting a service and check over a couple of weeks ago. I like to keep all that kind of business local where possible in case I need urgent help. Last year I forgot the MOT until the day before I was off to mainland and got it done in time to catch the ferry. Helps to be known as a regular customer who pays his bills on the spot.
> Next hurdle at the end of October is insurance for the car as I have been refused renewal in the past due to age. Camping and Caravan Club I think it was.
> Clumping around in a new pair of shoes I got mail order from Hoggs of Fife today. Got stiffish soles which I prefer for driving any long distance. Thats me now with shoes, trousers and Jackets all from them. They cater for the well off hunting,shooting,fishing rich farmers {not that I have any connection with that world } but their stuff is good quality albeit a bit expensive. I was tempted by a 20% discount and 10% off my next order. If Ernie is really good to me next month I fancy one of their nice leather jackets which I don't really need.
> Spent some time bodging the topeak bar extender to make it fit the trike accessory bar. I spent a lot of my working life improvising repairs so rake around my shed and enough bits come together. Try it tomorrow if the rain has stopped.


My old step mum loved Hoggs of Fife and used to go there to get stuff for dad. Like you say bit more expensive, but the stuff really did last well and was excellent quality.

It's raining here again but hopefully it's due to go off by mid morning so might at least get either a walk or maybe take the hybrid with the mudguards and have a puddly bimble. The roads take much longer to dry up at this time of year.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all off out to knock some clay out of the sky today, hoping for dry weather that is for sure.


I've always kind of fancied a go at that but a bit nervous of the kick from the shotgun. Is it not too bad as long as you keep the butt properly tucked into your shoulder?


----------



## screenman (1 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've always kind of fancied a go at that but a bit nervous of the kick from the shotgun. Is it not too bad as long as you keep the butt properly tucked into your shoulder?



To be honest I never notice it, like you I was nervous until I had a go and then realised it was nothing to even think about. Go for it, most places do an intro session for about £50.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I never did a degree course.
> Went to Technical College for 3 years after leaving school.
> Everything else I've learnt has been self taught.
> Not having a degree was never a drawback in my main line of work for 30 years before I retired.


I can’t claim to be self taught. Sadly, for me it’s been more a case of corporate training course taught


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2020)

Just noticed it's the 1st of October. Considering what a bizarre and unsettling year it's been, it has still flown by as usual.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

Think I'll give my car a quick clean today.


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2020)

Good morning people, a bit of an adventure today, pensioners coach trip, I think there's alcohol involved at some point, food definetly.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just noticed it's the 1st of October. Considering what a bizarre and unsettling year it's been, it has still flown by as usual.


Every month when I order my repeat meds I think "Geez, there's another month gone." Gonna be 67 next year, I can hardly believe it.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, a bit of an adventure today, pensioners coach trip,I think there's alcohol involved at some point, food definetly.


Now why am I surprised by this........ 🤔😂


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Oct 2020)

Morning all, dark and damp here.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Oct 2020)

Morning all


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2020)

Morning everyone. My grandson got his test results back last night. He has Covid19. As he is in the high-risk group we will have to keep our fingers crossed.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2020)

Good day everyone. It looks grey and damp out there but we are promised sunshine for 9.00.

A dilemma. It's definitely winter boots but do I go for full on winter jacket? Forecast is 12⁰ but looking out the window Paul thinks it's damp and cold. 🤔

I need to get a second coat on my shelf supports before heading out. Catch you all later.

The millionaire lady from Premium Bonds calls in person on the winners on the 1st of the month. 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning everyone. My grandson got his test results back last night. He has Covid19. As he is in the high-risk group we will have to keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


Thinking of you and your grandson WD. Keep us informed. Good luck.


----------



## screenman (1 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning everyone. My grandson got his test results back last night. He has Covid19. As he is in the high-risk group we will have to keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> Stay safe folks.




I hope all goes well and he only gets a mild dose of it, stay safe Welshie A stressful time for the family that is for sure, our eldest has been tested twice both negative.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> he millionaire lady from Premium Bonds calls in person on the winners on the 1st of the month. 🤞🤞🤞


Wish she would hurry up then!


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Weather's crap. Doing stuff around the bungalow today.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2020)

Thanks folks.

Raining hard here now. I think it's set in for the day.


----------



## Paulus (1 Oct 2020)

Morning all, a grey start to the day here, rain forecast for later. 
Dog walking soon and the a domestics day will be had.
No bike riding today. 
Ps. I had better keep my phone with me in case the nice lady from the PB's calls.


----------



## screenman (1 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wish she would hurry up then!




You will have a long wait as they should be coming here first, not one win in 53 years so I am due a big one.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2020)

My son and Alex's twin have both tested negative for covid19. Phew.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees.
The sun is shining at the moment so I'm planning a little jog before the rain returns. Mrs Tenkay will be accompanying me. Does the Premium Bond lady post a card through your door like the Postie does if there's nobody in? I'd hate for her to come all this way and miss seeing her because we were out running.

Have a lovely peaceful day people


----------



## numbnuts (1 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning everyone. My grandson got his test results back last night. He has Covid19. As he is in the high-risk group we will have to keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


Best wishes to him


----------



## GM (1 Oct 2020)

Morning all... Highlight of the day is a flu jab at 10am, they're doing it in the surgery car park so presumably they'll have some sort of gazebos erected.

I'm hoping we'll have no rain today as I want to get the new roof on my garage man cave! 

Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2020)

Just watched the American Presidential debate - Trump v Biden.

Trump? 

Seriously?!


----------



## oldwheels (1 Oct 2020)

Cold and damp but not raining and supposed to improve a bit. My right hip has suddenly started to give me grief as a bit painful. Something new every day.
Just got a somewhat sobering email from a relative living in Copenhagen. All sorts of aches and pains appearing like me as we have reached the age of repair. Covid has resurfaced there as well and travelling to Germany you have to get tested before being allowed over the border. They were doing really well but I think things were allowed to slip too soon. She sounds very depressed and thinks it unlikely she will ever see her home country again.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just watched the American Presidential debate - Trump v Biden.
> 
> Trump?
> 
> Seriously?!




He is a mad as a box of frogs......and very very dangerous


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Every month when I order my repeat meds I think "Geez, there's another month gone." Gonna be 67 next year, I can hardly believe it.


I wish I was 67 next time 
No complaints though as life has been good generally.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wish she would hurry up then!


And.....be honest..... what would you do with it ?


----------



## pawl (1 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Every month when I order my repeat meds I think "Geez, there's another month gone." Gonna be 67 next year, I can hardly believe it.




Fret not your still a mere lad.One thing you have to look forward to is the crap mail.Life insurance Pre paid funeral plans .Stair lifts .I had a phone call saying I understand you are interested in a stair lift.Took great delight in asking the caller how many bungalows had they fitted with stair lifts Didn’t tell him I lived in a house Car insurance quotes from Saga

waiting now for some company asking if I would be interested in an E bike.🚲🚲🚲🦯🦯


----------



## pawl (1 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning everyone. My grandson got his test results back last night. He has Covid19. As he is in the high-risk group we will have to keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> Stay safe folks.



Hope he gets through it ok My granddaughter got hers this morning Negative


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

Morning all.
Welshie..... best wishes to you and yours.
On a positive note I ate quite well yesterday.
MrsD is still having problems. Badly constipated and anything she eats comes back up. The normal solutions ie oranges with a cup of tea haven't worked so I am going to the chemist for some medication shortly.
The promised rain has not appeared so I may walk to the chemist.....that will give me 2 miles.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> He is a mad as a box of frogs......and very very dangerous


He's a disgrace to the office and humanity in general.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And.....be honest..... what would you do with it ?


Might move back to the village I was born and grew up in. This street has gradually become noisier over the last few years and I love my peace and quiet.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Welshie..... best wishes to you and yours.
> On a positive note I ate quite well yesterday.
> MrsD is still having problems. Badly constipated and anything she eats comes back up. The normal solutions ie oranges with a cup of tea haven't worked so I am going to the chemist for some medication shortly.
> The promised rain has not appeared so I may walk to the chemist.....that will give me 2 miles.


Did you ever get the results of your water tests?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Might move back to the village I was born and grew up in. This street has gradually become noisier over the last few years and I love my peace and quiet.


Oh. I didn't think of you living in (what we call) a street. You are so close to open countryside that I imagined you in a small, quiet village.


----------



## dickyknees (1 Oct 2020)

Bore da pawb. 

A bright and cold here today. Just been outside twitching. There has been an osprey here on the Inland Sea for about a week now. 

Spotted it about about half a mile away scaring the living daylights out of the resident ducks and little egrets.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did you ever get the results of your water tests?


Got a phone call last week to say "the flush" had been carried out over night. I told them it hadn't or I would have heard it. They came out next night and did it.
Another phone call to say all tests were good ie all clear.
We are still drinking bottled water only though.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Got a phone call last week to say "the flush" had been carried out over night. I told them it hadn't or I would have heard it. They came out next night and did it.
> Another phone call to say all tests were good ie all clear.
> We are still drinking bottled water only though.



That might be the problem if you bought a crate of " Peckham Spring" 😁


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Bore da pawb.
> 
> A bright and cold here today. Just been outside twitching. There has been an osprey here on the Inland Sea for about a week now.
> 
> Spotted it about about half a mile away scaring the living daylights out of the resident ducks and little egrets.


Wonderful.
Our static van overlooked the inland sea and we had many enjoyable walks around parts of it. 
We nearly always spotted a Buzzard coming out of the trees but never managed to find the nest.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That might be the problem if you bought a crate of " Peckham Spring" 😁


----------



## dickyknees (1 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We nearly always spotted a Buzzard coming out of the trees but never managed to find the nest.


Buzzards are nesting about 0.25 miles away and are seen daily behind the house. 
But bigger things are flying over the house at the moment. Two of these inbound to RAF Valley.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2020)

Car cleaned, SAR checked and sorted, SAR torch batteries on charge. Now relaxing with a nice hot Clooney's and an oaty bar.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, a bit of an adventure today, pensioners coach trip, *I think there's alcohol involved at some point, food definetly*.



Enjoy!


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Bore da pawb.
> 
> A bright and cold here today. Just been outside twitching. There has been an osprey here on the Inland Sea for about a week now.
> 
> Spotted it about about half a mile away scaring the living daylights out of the resident ducks and little egrets.


We've had Ospreys of both ilk over Braunton Marshes recently - military and avian.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2020)

He he 

Just had an Indian scammer call me about a tax fraud on my HMRC account. I was going to be arrested for defrauding them out of £990. 

I managed to string him along for nearly 30 minutes before he hung up on me.
At least that's wasted 30 minutes of his time that he could have used on someone more gullible.


----------



## Sterlo (1 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> He he
> 
> Just had an Indian scammer call me about a tax fraud on my HMRC account. I was going to be arrested for defrauding them out of £990.
> 
> ...


A trick I was told was if they ring up and ask for Mr So and So, you say hang on, I'll go and get him and just leave the phone. It's interesting to see how long they hold on before they hang up


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just watched the American Presidential debate - Trump v Biden.
> 
> Trump?
> 
> Seriously?!


They are going to do the obvious for the next slanging match debate... give the moderator a mute button for each microphone. If Trump wants to do it next time he will have to cross the studio and shout into Biden's mic!


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2020)

Sterlo said:


> A trick I was told was if they ring up and ask for Mr So and So, you say hang on, I'll go and get him and just leave the phone. It's interesting to see how long they hold on before they hang up


I strung him along by getting him to repeat stuff incessantly, pretending to not understand, claiming that I'm tax exempt etc.
He eventually said that I'd got an option to either cooperate with him, or be arrested by the police within the hour.
I said to send them round and I'd deal with them directly.*
He hung up. 

*I'd obviously given him a false name and address. In America, it's been known for Indian scanners to raise a false 911 alarm and get a SWAT team on your doorstep, in fact I think there was a case where some confused aged person actually got shot. 

This guy - Kitboga - YouTube channel is worth watching.

View: https://youtu.be/fEw_ft5O-gw


----------



## Paulus (1 Oct 2020)

A very good friend of ours has already had a track and trace scam phone call.
She has downloaded the app. 
The message said she had been in close contact with someone who has tested positive, but when asked who it was they declined to say.
They then asked for her card details so they could send her a testing kit.
The penny then dropped as the testing kits are free. 
Beware, there are many would be scammers out there.


----------



## GM (1 Oct 2020)

Flu jab done, in and out in 2 minutes. The sun is shining, means one happy bunny!


----------



## oldwheels (1 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Might move back to the village I was born and grew up in. This street has gradually become noisier over the last few years and I love my peace and quiet.


When we moved to my present house we were surrounded by green fields. Now there are houses as far as the eye can see and always somebody with a petrol garden implement or else a digger preparing foundations for yet another house in solid rock.


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2020)

We're down the pub.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Oct 2020)

Sterlo said:


> A trick I was told was if they ring up and ask for Mr So and So, you say hang on, I'll go and get him and just leave the phone. It's interesting to see how long they hold on before they hang up


In my experience they do not hang on for long.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> When we moved to my present house we were surrounded by green fields. Now there are houses as far as the eye can see and always somebody with a petrol garden implement or else a digger preparing foundations for yet another house in solid rock.


Same here oldwheels.
Move here '82. Back of us was all farms. No houses at all. A nice walk to the nearest (country) pub with flagstone floors.
Now it is mile upon mile of houses and the country pub is now part of a chain.
Progress hey ??


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My son and Alex's twin have both tested negative for covid19. Phew.


👏👏


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> We're down the pub.
> 
> View attachment 550106


Have to say........
a) it looks nice
b) your good lady doesn't seem impressed


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have to say........
> a) it looks nice
> b) your good lady doesn't seem impressed



My Good Lady never looks impressed.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Oct 2020)

Set out this morning under a damp and gloomy sky just going through the motions, but ended up having a thoroughly enjoyable ride through the autumnal lanes of Midlothian, even a bit of sunshine by the time I got back, glad I went out !
And now for an afternoon of the Binky Bonk tour


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Got a phone call last week to say "the flush" had been carried out over night. I told them it hadn't or I would have heard it. They came out next night and did it.
> Another phone call to say all tests were good ie all clear.
> We are still drinking bottled water only though.


I read the bit about water tests and immediately thought Dave was waiting on urine sample results.

😂😂😂


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2020)

Sterlo said:


> A trick I was told was if they ring up and ask for Mr So and So, you say hang on, I'll go and get him and just leave the phone. It's interesting to see how long they hold on before they hang up


My eldest had a part time job in a local call centre when he was 18 and saving for his Australia trip.

I did this one evening when we were all sat round the tea table. He had a real go at me about it.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> We're down the pub.
> 
> View attachment 550106


Disgusting! 🐷🐷


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady never looks impressed.


Her expression is similar to MrsDs when I get undressed.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Her expression is similar to MrsDs when I get undressed.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Her expression is similar to MrsDs when I get undressed.


Mind bleach!!!


----------



## 12boy (1 Oct 2020)

As far as pensions go when I was working out if we could afford my retiring I compared my actual net income from the job vs pension, not the gross. They weren't that far apart although the gross pension was 45 k less than the job. Then we revisited our expenses and some economies were there, some of which were directly related to working. We were used to not living large so we have enough to live modestly without worrying about money all the time.​


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2020)

@Dave7
Bought this on your recommendation - will test run it tonight.


----------



## 12boy (1 Oct 2020)

Here's a rude and perhaps vulgar question....how much does it take to live comfortably in the UK? Assuming you own your house and car so expenses would be mostly food, restaurants, streaming channels and other entertainment, medical bills, insurance on cars, water, sewage and trash collection, gas and electricity and so forth. And what are housing costs like there?
Here's some figures for our little town:
An ok little house 200 k
Car insurance for my 4 old cars 1000/year
Health ins 500/mo...but only because it is supported by my pension. 
Gas and electric ave 200 month
Water sewage and trash ave 70/mo
Food could get by on 500/mo but Mrs 12 buys a lot of stuff at farmers markets or local shops so 750 
Plates for the fleet 300/year
A better restaurant meal with a beer for Mrs 12 and a tip 50.
Netflix, Hulu , Sirius Prime and Amazon Prime 25 mo
Gas (petrol) currently at 2.07 gallon. Since the town is small a tank of gas might last a month for the primary cars and 2 or 3 for the others.
2 bedroom apt or small house 1200/mo.
A favorite lament of the seniors has always been "I am on a fixed income". I've always thought "who isn't?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7
> Bought this on your recommendation - will test run it tonight.
> View attachment 550119


Just been googling the reviews, sounds very interesting, keen to hear what you think of it.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Here's a rude and perhaps vulgar question....how much does it take to live comfortably in the UK? Assuming you own your house and car so expenses would be mostly food, restaurants, streaming channels and other entertainment, medical bills, insurance on cars, water, sewage and trash collection, gas and electricity and so forth. And what are housing costs like there?
> Here's some figures for our little town:
> An ok little house 200 k
> Car insurance for my 4 old cars 1000/year
> ...



Are your figures in USD or GBP?

There are significant variations in housing costs across the UK, I happen to live in a low housing cost region.

But, based on my life:

1. An ok little house 200 k

Assuming you mean to purchase outright? GBP175,000

2. Car insurance for my 4 old cars 1000/year

For a small car (Renault Captur, if that means anything to you) I pay GBP230 per year

3. Health ins 500/mo...but only because it is supported by my pension.

in UK, most people rely on the NHS for health cover. The cost is "buried" in general taxation, so, the actual cost is impossible to determine for each individual

3. Gas and electric ave 200 month

We pay GBP62 per month

4. Water sewage and trash ave 70/mo

We are on metered water, presently paying GBP18/month

Trash in UK is included in Council Tax (which also covers various other Local Authority services eg street lighting etc), we pay GBP150/month

5. Food could get by on 500/mo but Mrs 12 buys a lot of stuff at farmers markets or local shops so 750

For two, we spend about GBP220/month

6. Plates for the fleet 300/year

Not sure what this means, guessing, annual tax on cars? in which case, our car is a Euro6 Diesel and incurs zero tax charge.

7. A better restaurant meal with a beer for Mrs 12 and a tip 50.

Depends how you define "better" restaurant, but, today, we paid GBP45 for two, including tip, anything upto GBP60, I would regard as OK.

8. Netflix, Hulu , Sirius Prime and Amazon Prime 25 mo

We have only one of those, Netflix GBP6.00/month

9. Gas (petrol) currently at 2.07 gallon. Since the town is small a tank of gas might last a month for the primary cars and 2 or 3 for the others.

This is currently about GBP1.30/litre, so, a lot more expensive than yours!

We would easily get by on one tank full per month, about GBP40.00, in a typical month.

10. 2 bedroom apt or small house 1200/mo.

Do you mean rental? in which case, it would vary widely with region, but, I would guess, in my region, GBP800/month would do it

11. A favorite lament of the seniors has always been "I am on a fixed income". I've always thought "who isn't?

I regard this as meaning, if you are working (sorry about the language) then, you can always get promotion, change jobs, work additional hours etc to increase your income. If you are retired and living on pension, the first two options are not open to you. The only option is to gat a job to earn additional money.



Edited, because I got the Council tax charge wrong.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> He he
> 
> Just had an Indian scammer call me about a tax fraud on my HMRC account. I was going to be arrested for defrauding them out of £990.
> 
> ...


Two & half hours.
Call from microsoft. Waiting on a delivery, so not much else to do.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Are your figures in USD or GBP?
> 
> There are significant variations in housing costs across the UK, I happen to live in a low housing cost region.
> 
> ...


Beer........ £400 per month
Pub grub.......£400 pm
Caravan site fees.......£200 pm
Fish and Chips.......£80 pm


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Here's a rude and perhaps vulgar question....how much does it take to live comfortably in the UK?


Weekly supermarket - for the two of us we’ve been shelling out about £100 in Sainsburys during lockdown, if we made a little effort we could bring this down. 
Meals out - for a nice meal out with wine (before lockdown) we would have spent typically £70 - £80 for the two of us, occasionally more.
Nights away - We’d be ok with up to £60 per person per night, occasionally more but typically less.
Holiday cottage - we’re used to spending £500-£600 per week renting a two bedroomed cottage in the Highlands. 
Easily our biggest expense is Council Tax which for us is £3,300 a year, this includes water.


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Here's a rude and perhaps vulgar question....how much does it take to live comfortably in the UK? Assuming you own your house and car so expenses would be mostly food, restaurants, streaming channels and other entertainment, medical bills, insurance on cars, water, sewage and trash collection, gas and electricity and so forth. And what are housing costs like there?
> Here's some figures for our little town:
> An ok little house 200 k
> Car insurance for my 4 old cars 1000/year
> ...



We brought the house 12 years ago when I was still working, cost £120000, utility bills, power water etc, £144 a month, I'm on pension credit and don't pay Council tax. our food bill is around £80 a week. I run a 9 year old Suzuki Swift, cost me £4500 beginning of 2017, the VED is £30 a year, insurance £31 a month, I put in it about £10 - £15 a week in fuel, annual service and MOT is around £250. Anything I have left is mostly spent on enjoying ourselves.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> We brought the house 12 years ago when I was still working, cost £120000, utility bills, power water etc, £144 a month, I'm on pension credit and don't pay Council tax. our food bill is around £80 a week. I run a 9 year old Suzuki Swift, cost me £4500 beginning of 2017, the VED is £30 a year, *insurance £31 a month*, I put in it about £10 - £15 a week in fuel, annual service and MOT is around £250. Anything I have left is mostly spent on enjoying ourselves.


£372 pa? 
I'm currently with AA insurance and paying £162 pa (£13.50 pm) for a 2.2ltr Honda CRV fully comp.
I'd shop around if I were you Dave.


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> £372 pa?
> I'm currently with AA insurance and paying £162 pa (£13.50 pm) for a 2.2ltr Honda CRV fully comp.
> I'd shop around if I were you Dave.



I did, that was the best I could get.


----------



## pawl (1 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> He he
> 
> Just had an Indian scammer call me about a tax fraud on my HMRC account. I was going to be arrested for defrauding them out of £990.
> 
> ...





Had one yesterday allegedly from BT stating wi fi was ,faulty Said I will check if you give me your name and the BT number your calling from and call you back no reply

A-week ago I had a very official looking E Mail from the tax office First thing I noticed was the date 09/28/2020 Not the way we write the date.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7
> Bought this on your recommendation - will test run it tonight.
> View attachment 550119


Thought it was my suggestion? If you like it I recommended, if you hate it I blame @Dave7


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7
> Bought this on your recommendation - will test run it tonight.
> View attachment 550119


Thats a Lidl one ??
TBH I don't recall recommending it.
Enjoy


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Oct 2020)

Having consulted with management, I reckon between us it costs us around £15k a year for the basics - council tax, fuel, utilities, food, insurance, including a £3k allowance for household maintenance.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

@Dirk .....yes...... @PaulSB suggestion.
He is common so shops at Lidl
I am dead dead posh and shop at Aldi


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Having consulted with management, I reckon between us it costs us around £15k a year for the basics - council tax, fuel, utilities, food, insurance, including a £3k allowance for household maintenance.


15K !!!!!
Dirk spends more than that on fish & chips.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Oct 2020)

Rent with garage - 427. 64
Council tax - 53
Electric and Gas - 48
Water - 20.60
Broadband and phone - 50
Insurance home and car - 28.71
Take off housing benefit - 210


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thought it was my suggestion? If you like it I recommended, if you hate it I blame @Dave7


Soz......my bad.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2020)

My total expenditure last year was ~£10,000, including rent on a 2-bedroom house. That includes about £10/week average for all non-essentials.
If I absolutely had to I could get that down to just below £9,500 but it would be a pretty bleak existence.

I would be a lot happier to be able to spend about £12,000 a year, which will be the case starting in 2022 when I get my state pension, and I will be able to save about £1,000 a year on top of that.

What I am hoping for is to actually have to start paying income tax again as a pensioner! (That's if I ever finish any of the apps that I have been writing _AND _they make a reasonable amount of money.)


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk .....yes...... @PaulSB suggestion.
> He is common so shops at Lidl
> I am dead dead posh and shop at Aldi


Oi........who you calling common? Eh? Eh?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oi........who you calling common? Eh? Eh?


Well, be honest, you are not from Cheshire are you


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well, be honest, you are not from Cheshire are you


Lancashire, la, la, la, Lancashire la, la, la.....😄


----------



## Paulus (1 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oi........who you calling common? Eh? Eh?


Fight fight fight 
Or, pistols at dawn?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Fight fight fight
> Or, pistols at dawn?




Handbags more like


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Fight fight fight
> Or, pistols at dawn?


Coming from Cheshire he'll want a foil or epee............


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2020)

Tod Lidl is closing early for 3 evenings so work can be carried out on the store. Given that it opened less than 2 years ago, I'm wondering what they are going to do to the building... Possibly putting in a one-way system to reduce the risk of picking up corona virus from other shoppers?

The single best thing they could do to reduce infection risk would be to open more checkouts at once. I don't think that I have ever seen more than 4 of the (8?) open and it is often just 1 or 2. That leads to queues. I want to get in and out ASAP, not stand in a line of shoppers...

I usually go to the store in the evening when it is quiet, but I had a blood test at the health centre next door this morning so I thought I'd do my shopping at 11:00 for a change. It was MUCH busier... I'll stick to the evening shops!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2020)

@12boy - interesting question and not at all rude or vulgar. Some interesting replies as well which show how different all our lives can be.

We try to live on $24500 per annum but usually have to draw $3-4000 from my pension or our savings to make ends meet. That's all in, everything we need to be happy and relaxed. I have a private pension (in the UK this means entirely self-funded, nothing from the employer) and, like many, can choose to either take an annual income or "drawdown" a lump of cash when needed. It's always a balancing act as drawdown is income and so taxable. At the moment I'm using cash savings as these are not taxable.

Finding $500 for health insurance would be scary. Once retired we don't make any contribution to our NHS health service - I had 10.5 hours brain surgery and two weeks in hospital January 2019! God knows what that would have cost in your country? Our meds are heavily subsidized for everyone, mine should be $47/month but zero as I'm over 65.

Our food bill is around $90/week. Netflix is $10/month. We don't often eat out but theatre etc. would be perhaps $100 three or four times a year. Local taxes $230/month. Energy $85/month.

The two major leisure expenses are gym for my wife at $125/month and similar for me on cycling but the cycling tends to be in larger one-off amounts - like the new bike I'm planning would be worth a couple of years of gym membership. Mrs P plays a lot of tennis at the gym, big social thing for her which on an hourly rate works out around $3/hour.

If we have a big trip, like Vietnam earlier this year, that all comes out of savings. We told the kids they get one-third of the house each just don't expect to find any money in the bank!!!! 😂


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2020)

We don't have to pay for medicines in Wales.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2020)

Our monthly outgoings are roughly £900 A month or $1300 dollars ?

We don't have a mortgage. Don't drink much. Food and community tax are the biggest monthly bills.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2020)

@PaulSB - Yep, it tastes like whiskey!


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We don't have to pay for medicines in Wales.


Neither do I or Mrs D in England - im T1 diabetic, and she's T2 as a side effect of the multiple sclerosis. In any case, we prefer leeches and drinking goats blood over this new fangled medicine malarkey.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Our monthly outgoings are roughly £900 A month or $1300 dollars ?
> 
> We don't have a mortgage. *Don't drink much. *Food and community tax are the biggest monthly bills.



I knew we were going wrong somewhere!! 😉


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2020)

@12boy - I'd like to add, sorry folks said this before, but I come from a golden generation. Free education, largely full employment, opportunity to buy a house and pay for it, chance to save for a pension, free healthcare, a state pension which helps a lot etc. A wonderful era of rock 'n' roll 😉

I count myself enormously fortunate though like most on here I recall the tough times such as 16% mortgage interest etc. Retired at 62.

Keep telling the kids don't look at your parents. Save now 'cos the state will give you bugger all when you hit pension age of probably 72 or later!!


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Lancashire, la, la, la, Lancashire la, la, la.....😄


Reduced to a Ceremonial County on the 1st April 1974. Not a real county since.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2020)

£25!

Should have gone to bed earlier.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> £25!
> 
> Should have gone to bed earlier.


Would that have increased your prize money?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> £25!
> 
> Should have gone to bed earlier.


£0 - maybe _I _should have done too!


----------



## 12boy (2 Oct 2020)

Uh
Thankee kindly for you responses. A little clarification....
I have a 92 Toyota Previa, a 94 Toyota pick up, a 2003 Honda Element and a 2010 Honda CRV. I also have a 2013 Hyundai Elantra hatchback which my son is buying from me but due to Covid hasn't paid this year. The only reason I have the pickup and the Previa is they are worth nothing and they are useful for hauling stuff. In fact I took the Previa to the mechanic cause the battery was dying and he told me it's really ok, but since 3/2017 you've only driven 1500 miles so it's not getting charged.. My insurance was for the first four. We pay for license plate which I guess are a car tax. I pay about 8500 in federal income tax,1200 properly tax and 7% sales tax. My wife has a part of Medicare which costs her 140/ mo, but covers the medical copays. Her cancer meds and treatment are expensive, probably 300k per year but the insurance and Medicare cover all but a few hundred year for prescription copays. My copays are maybe 500/yr. I wish we had an NHS in this country. Rather taxes went more for that and less for the military.
Bottom line is expenses aren't wildly different from me to you, but Casper isn't very expensive. My son was renting a 2 bedroom house in Boulder CO where the rent was 2500/mo for a house that would sell for 1,500,000 on the market but Boulder is expensive. I imagine there are plenty of similar stories in the UK.
Always wondered how much it costs to live in other places and I do appreciate your responses. I get the sense most of you live in little towns based on your photos, mainly, which make it seem all that gorgeous country is not far from the front door.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2020)

@12boy, you mean summat like this





Or ten miles away, in winter, it can look like this


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2020)

Morning. Had a very lazy day yesterday so better make the most of today as the weekend is to be constant rain.

Think I'll just walk just now, have breakfast and wait till the commuter traffic and schools go in then maybe get a little spin after that.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Oct 2020)

Morning it's just another day


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning it's just another day


That's how I usually feel too. My days can sometimes feel a bit like Groundhog Day. Sometimes I am perfectly content with my little routine, and other times I read what others are up to and think I need to do something more exciting!


----------



## screenman (2 Oct 2020)

Morning all, shooting went great yesterday at my age getting better as I am at shooting in anything for that matter is a bonus. Swim this morning, couple of dents and a glass repair for some pals then get one of the cars ready for sale, busy day I expect which I will enjoy.


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
Ernie has failed me this month.
It is raining nicely outside. The cats don't look pleased. 
It will be Tomato soup making today as I have a glut of ripe ones. I will make a big batch and freeze most of it for future usage. There are still several pounds of green ones left to ripen off, which may not happen now, in that case they will be made into green tomato chutney .
I am hoping to get out for a ride later as there are a few bits of shopping I need, I will need my waterproof jacket for the first time in ages.
Another day in paradise. 
Stay safe and sensible everyone


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning it's just another day





Mo1959 said:


> That's how I usually feel too. My days can sometimes feel a bit like Groundhog Day. Sometimes I am perfectly content with my little routine, and other times I read what others are up to and think I need to do something more exciting!


I completely get this. I put it out of my mind as much as possible but I know if I took cycling out of my week I'd spend my time watching TV and doing jigsaws.

Said this to a friend recently. His response was "Yes, I'm the same."


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2020)

Hello people. Looks OK outside which is good as we have a 7 mile walk with friends today. Possibly illegal. I'm really not sure. I forgot to buy fresh rolls and a treat for our picnic. I see a storm brewing.

Need to make the most of today as tomorrow looks diabolical.

Cleaned my beloved Cervelo yesterday, she shines and sparkles like new. Managed to polish out a couple of scratches. Friends smile quietly when they see me doing this, well take the piss actually, but five weeks worth of crap just fell away with good hot soapy wash. Regular thorough cleaning has real benefits.

I've got a 30mm tyre on the front. This is a revelation. BIG improvement in comfort over 28s. LBS loaned me a wheel. They fitted new bearings last week, the mechanic forgot to put the sleeve back in, now he's rebuilding the hub!!!!

If/when I get a gravel bike it's going to be 30s possibly 32s.


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2020)

@12boy I'm very fortunate I live in a mill village, it's a Conservation Area and subject to an Article 4 direction which means no external development or changes are permitted. New windows for example have to match originals etc. The roof must be a certain type of slate. There are 33 original cottages and +/- 40 new houses on the outskirts. We are five miles from Chorley and Blackburn, both population of 120,000 but buzzing Manchester is only 40 minutes away, population 2.75m.

The village is on the Leeds Liverpool canal. A new mill was built in 1843 by a Methodist family to make very high quality paper - even paper for the Bank of England. In those days to attract the best workers accommodation was a big draw - Victorian head hunting. Being Methodists the family truly looked after their workers with a reading room, sports club, village shop, school, washing room, allotments, maintenance team and chapel - going to chapel twice on Sunday was compulsory and no washing to be out on Sundays!!!

These images are five minutes from my house. The two with the table, one is my garden, the other is our row of cottages. The view of the canal is from our bridge which is perhaps 3-4 minutes from our cottage.

Hope it's interesting for you.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2020)

Morning. It's dark and cold here. Great. Wonderful. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2020)

Guess what. I won sod all on the premium bonds.


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2020)

Going back to the cost of living for us retirees, at chez Paulus.
My monthly Bill's come to £514, that is for gas and electricity, water rates, council tax, tv licence, British Gas boiler/centralheating service, and a health plan we pay into.
Food comes to about £70 a week, £280 a month, 
The house is paid for, no mortgage costs.
MrsP works part time. 
I don't have a car, but MrsP does, she pays for that , a Ford Fiesta EcoBoost, a great little car which is very economical and cheap VED. She puts about £20 petrol a week in it, and the tax is I think is £38 a year.
The dog and cat food plus their insurance costs are the biggest outlays for her. They are about £150 a month in total. 
So in total our cost come to around the 10k a year mark. This doesn't take into account eating out or takeaway meals which we only do once a week or so.
There could be some savings on the costs but we manage very well on my pension and her salary.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I don't think that I have ever seen more than 4 of the (8?) open and it is often just 1 or 2. That leads to queues. I want to get in and out ASAP, not stand in a line of shoppers...


That’s been my experience too, of Aldi rather than Lidl. I have been into two Aldi stores, one here and the other in Aviemore. In both the biggest thing that let them down and the biggest reason why I’ve never been back to either was the awful checkout experience. As you say, only one or two checkouts open and huge queues.


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy I'm very fortunate I live in a mill village, it's a Conservation Area and subject to an Article 4 direction which means no external development or changes are permitted. New windows for example have to match originals etc. The roof must be a certain type of slate. There are 33 original cottages and +/- 40 new houses on the outskirts. We are five miles from Chorley and Blackburn, both population of 120,000 but buzzing Manchester is only 40 minutes away, population 2.75m.
> 
> The village is on the Leeds Liverpool canal. A new mill was built in 1843 by a Methodist family to make very high quality paper - even paper for the Bank of England. In those days to attract the best workers accommodation was a big draw - Victorian head hunting. Being Methodists the family truly looked after their workers with a reading room, sports club, village shop, school, washing room, allotments, maintenance team and chapel - going to chapel twice on Sunday was compulsory and no washing to be out on Sundays!!!
> 
> ...



That looks a lovely place to live.


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> That’s been my experience too, of Aldi rather than Lidl. I have been into two Aldi stores, one here and the other in Aviemore. In both the biggest thing that let them down and the biggest reason why I’ve never been back to either was the awful checkout experience. As you say, only one or two checkouts open and huge queues.


I don't think it is just Aldi. My local Sainsbury's is the same. 15 checkout aisles, but only 4 or 5 open with a queue . Plus of course the self checkout.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Oct 2020)

Morning all, starting today’s playlist with the fabulous Chilly Start and their number one hit Three Degrees


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> I don't think it is just Aldi. My local Sainsbury's is the same. 15 checkout aisles, but only 4 or 5 open with a queue . Plus of course the self checkout.


Another thing that Aldi lacked was any self checkout


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> That’s been my experience too, of Aldi rather than Lidl. I have been into two Aldi stores, one here and the other in Aviemore. In both the biggest thing that let them down and the biggest reason why I’ve never been back to either was the awful checkout experience. As you say, only one or two checkouts open and huge queues.


Interesting as our local ALDI has always been very good about opening checkouts. If the conveyor is full and two people waiting the call goes over the tannoy "We are opening till number .....for you" Lidl is diabolical, usually no more than two tills.........which is a bugger when you only want a bottle of malt!!

In my ALDI if folk see you with just a few items they ask if you'd like to go ahead of them. It's almost a rule but hey it's Chorley!!! 😄

Tesco? Don't get me started. How long have you got?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another thing that Aldi lacked was any self checkout


Self checkout is great in small stores with a few items. Terrible for a week's shop. Every time I went in Tesco I'd get stopped for a full security scan - they say it's random! I did once miss scanning a jar of coffee. 🤔 Random? Nope, my card is marked. ☹️


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> I get the sense most of you live in little towns based on your photos, mainly, which make it seem all that gorgeous country is not far from the front door.


I guess that goes with the territory of being cyclists and being retired - once we no longer need to work in the city to earn a living we are free to ‘Escape to the Country’ to enjoy our cycling. Mmm, I’m sure there must be a TV programme in that


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I guess that goes with the territory of being cyclists and being retired - once we no longer need to work in the city to earn a living we are free to ‘Escape to the Country’ to enjoy our cycling. Mmm, I’m sure there must be a TV programme in that



I'm still living in a big city, Coventry, once it was an industrial power house, no its turning into an university city.


----------



## gavroche (2 Oct 2020)

Bonjour. No idea what the weather is like so far as I am still in bed but I have a question for you: can you still buy rice for making rice pudding? We have not been able to find any in the shops round here since last March.  I really miss my home made rice pudding. I can't stand the one out of a tin, it is far too watery for my taste.
Bonne journee.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2020)

Chilly walk done. Porridge time...........it was fruit and fibre yesterday so at least that's different!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Fight fight fight
> Or, pistols at dawn?


Being from Cheshire the choice is
a) fight with Queensberry rules
Or
b) pistols at dawn 
As lancashire people don't fight fair it has to be pistols.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm still living in a big city, Coventry, once it was an industrial power house, no its turning into an university city.


We’re in a biggish city too, MrsF is intending to retire next year and we keep wondering about whether we should take that as our cue to escape to somewhere less populous.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. No idea what the weather is like so far as I am still in bed but I have a question for you: can you still buy rice for making rice pudding? We have not been able to find any in the shops round here since last March.  I really miss my home made rice pudding. I can't stand the one out of a tin, it is far too watery for my taste.
> Bonne journee.


I have a nearly full bag. You are welcome to some.
I may have been pregnant last year when I had this craving for home made rice pud. Made 3 up to now but tbh have not been overly impressed.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. No idea what the weather is like so far as I am still in bed but I have a question for you: can you still buy rice for making rice pudding? We have not been able to find any in the shops round here since last March.  I really miss my home made rice pudding. I can't stand the one out of a tin, it is far too watery for my taste.
> Bonne journee.


My Sainsbury has pudding rice but I can't get semolina any where


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We’re in a biggish city too, MrsF is intending to retire next year and we keep wondering about whether we should take that as our cue to escape to somewhere less populous.


Where are your family ??
The problem we often have is that by the time you can retire and move it is often the age when you need your family.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2020)

I see Donald Trump and Melania have supposedly got Covid! Whether it is fake news to encourage sympathy for him in the upcoming elections or genuine who knows! I am getting that I read most news these days with some scepticism!


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I see Donald Trump and Melania have supposedly got Covid! Whether it is fake news to encourage sympathy for him in the upcoming elections or genuine who knows! I am getting that I read most news these days with some scepticism!



Snap!

My first thought, on hearing the news “very useful, that will keep him out of anymore train wreck debates, before the election”


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where are your family ??
> The problem we often have is that by the time you can retire and move it is often the age when you need your family.


We don’t have any kids so we’re just going to have to manage on our own. MrsF’s mum here in Edinburgh is still going strong at 87ish so if we do move we’ll have to make sure we’re no more than a few hours away. That gives us options in Perthshire, Speyside, Moray, Invernesshire, Deeside, Dumfries & Galloway and the Borders. Decisions, decisions !


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> That’s been my experience too, of Aldi rather than Lidl. I have been into two Aldi stores, one here and the other in Aviemore. In both the biggest thing that let them down and the biggest reason why I’ve never been back to either was the awful checkout experience. As you say, only one or two checkouts open and huge queues.


Ours has a weird system that should (in theory) work but doesn't.
They have eg one checkout open. When there are more than eg 3 people waiting they announce that till No xyz is opening. So people rush to that, only to find there is no operative so they still have to wait. Very annoying.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> That looks a lovely place to live.


It was.

Until Paul moved there .
Only joking.
He is a nice guy really.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We don’t have any kids so we’re just going to have to manage on our own. MrsF’s mum here in Edinburgh is still going strong at 87ish so if we do move we’ll have to make sure we’re no more than a few hours away. That gives us options in Perthshire, Speyside, Moray, Invernesshire, Deeside, Dumfries & Galloway and the Borders. Decisions, decisions !


AND..... as we get older we need to be close(er) to shops, doctors or hospitals.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> AND..... as we get older we need to be close(er) to shops, doctors or hospitals.


That's why I quite like Crieff. It's sort of rural but still big enough to have a good medical practice, several chemists, couple of decent supermarkets, etc but still have nice walks ten minutes from my door.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That's why I quite like Crieff. It's sort of rural but still big enough to have a good medical practice, several chemists, couple of decent supermarkets, etc but still have nice walks ten minutes from my door.


Sounds nice.
TBH I know nothing a out Crieff. I must google it


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds nice.
> TBH I know nothing a out Crieff. I must google it


It's not as nice as it was when I first came here to live, but I don't think any town is now. We have the sadly normal thing of what used to be lovely hotels shut down and boarded up and the usual dose of charity shops where there used to be other nicer shops.


----------



## gavroche (2 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My Sainsbury has pudding rice but I can't get semolina any where


Our nearest Sainsbury is less than 10 miles away but under the new restrictions, I can't get there because it is in Denbighshire and we live in Conwy which is in lockdown as from yesterday.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2020)

The village is waterlogged, and one of the 3 roads in and out is underwater. Think ill be catching up on some reading the next few days!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2020)

@12boy 
Re cost of living.
I/we seem to be the odd ones out.
I sort out all the bills etc. But do not keep a check on the weekly/monthly/annual outlay.
Where we live is also odd.
Our small estate is all ex RAF officers housing with a park at the back BUT it borders a council estate which used to have a bad rep'. 
In 1996 I started my own (small) company which did well. So, aged 62 I retired with a very small pension but a lump in the bank.
If I don't live beyond 100 we have enough to live on 
And our 2 children get the house.


----------



## pawl (2 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I see Donald Trump and Melania have supposedly got Covid! Whether it is fake news to encourage sympathy for him in the upcoming elections or genuine who knows! I am getting that I read most news these days with some scepticism!




I had exactly the same thought


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2020)

"Yes, there is a God," said Mrs P, punching the air as I walked in to the bedroom with her coffee.

A simple thank you would have been enough I thought..............

........."Trump tested positive!" said Mrs P.




poor taste I know 🤣


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> *It's not as nice as it was when I first came here to live,* but I don't think any town is now. We have the sadly normal thing of what used to be lovely hotels shut down and boarded up and the usual dose of charity shops where there used to be other nicer shops.



I am sure there is no connection between your arrival, and, Crieff's demise


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> The village is waterlogged, and one of the 3 roads in and out is underwater. Think ill be catching up on some reading the next few days!


We've to get that over the weekend  Yellow weather warnings for heavy rain Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not as nice as it was when I first came here to live, but I don't think any town is now. We have the sadly normal thing of what used to be lovely hotels shut down and boarded up and the usual dose of charity shops where there used to be other nicer shops.


Yes.... when I moved to Warrington it was a lovely market town. 
Everyone seemed to know each other.
A thriving market.
A really good main shopping area.

Its great now if you like charity shops/pound shops/boarded up shops.


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> The village is waterlogged, and one of the 3 roads in and out is underwater. Think ill be catching up on some reading the next few days!


I suppose that means they’re will be even more of you on the forum😱


----------



## gavroche (2 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> The village is waterlogged, and one of the 3 roads in and out is underwater. Think ill be catching up on some reading the next few days!


Have you thought of getting an amphibious ebike?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Have you thought of getting an amphibious ebike?


Probably so much fermentation going on in his y fronts he will float anyway!


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday.
Got some shopping to do in Barnstaple before we have lunch.
MrsDs got toothache, so will be trying to get in at the dentist asap.


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> "Yes, there is a God," said Mrs P, punching the air as I walked in to the bedroom with her coffee.
> 
> A simple thank you would have been enough I thought..............
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I see Donald Trump and Melania have supposedly got Covid! Whether it is fake news to encourage sympathy for him in the upcoming elections or genuine who knows! I am getting that I read most news these days with some scepticism!








I thought this is amusing. If not true.


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2020)

Oops, sorry for posting twice.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 550239
> 
> 
> I thought this is amusing. If not true.


Amusing and also true I think!


----------



## GM (2 Oct 2020)

Morning all... I don't think many people will have any sympathy for him, I certainly don't!

A wet start to the day here, should brighten up a bit later hopefully.

Now we've got our daughter living back with us our living expenses will be a bit higher, but she earns mega bucks so her contribution will help a lot.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

It's blowing a hoolie and chucking it down outside. As I looked out of the bedroom window I saw a cyclist go past battling the elements, chapeau sir/madam 👍
3x£25 from ERNIE this month.

All the talk of Aldi/Lidl checkouts, the local Lidl installed a few of them a year or so back. They lasted a couple of months before being removed. It seems there was a fair bit of pilfering and they had to have a member of staff there permanently to deal with mis - scanning and age verification for certain items.

There's an M+S food Hall up the road. It was a " Budgens" the staff were transferred across which was good to see as we knew some of them quite well. Speaking to the manageress and she told me about how they had to move the booze to a position next to the checkout tills due to theft ( whisky and gin being a favourite target) it's a fairly well to do area and apparently the shoplifters often wear suits / posh frocks 🤔
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️☔☔


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2020)

Been over to my sisyers, over 40 miles on country roads. Heavy rain, standing water, flooding, a lot of debris on the road...was very glad to be in the XC90, which just bats bad weather contemptupusly aside as if it wasn't there.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Oct 2020)

I'm going home a day early  hope they don't want any money back, well they did book me until Saturday


----------



## oldwheels (2 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not as nice as it was when I first came here to live, but I don't think any town is now. We have the sadly normal thing of what used to be lovely hotels shut down and boarded up and the usual dose of charity shops where there used to be other nicer shops.


The other problem is a congested main street which carries the main road to Perth and vehicles parked making it a bit narrow for wider vehicles particularly if you meet another one coming the other way. I was always thankful to get through unscathed. Mind you Comrie is just as bad. On the same tack some side streets in the southern parts of Aberdeen are a nightmare.


----------



## gavroche (2 Oct 2020)

I have just finished thoroughly cleaning and lubricating my three bikes. The Roubaix and Cube are put away until next spring now and the Allez will be my winter bike. Now for a spot of lunch.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Oct 2020)

Nice day here weatherwise anyway. It was still dark when I made one of my rare visits to the coop this morning and had to wait for a while at the pharmacy who always open 15 minutes later than advertised. Waste of time as they did not have anything for me so had to go back and poke the surgery to find out what on earth they are doing not sending a prescription down. Still none the wiser.
Road wars have started again with tourists blocking all the passing places and leaving their cars unattended on the Lochbuie road. Local residents are understandably not happy as having to reverse up to half a mile sometimes. Some who were spoken to said they had walked there. Aye right, as we say here before the sweary words.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm going home a day early  hope they don't want any *money back,* well they did book me until Saturday



When Football Managers, Titans of Industry, etc etc get sent packing, before the end of their term, they get a "golden handshake", may be you should too?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not as nice as it was when I first came here to live, but I don't think any town is now. We have the sadly normal thing of what used to be lovely hotels shut down and boarded up and the usual dose of charity shops where there used to be other nicer shops.


I don’t suppose you see much of Mr McGregor these days either ?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I don’t suppose you see much of Mr McGregor these days either ?


Been a few months. He was walking with his mum on a break from working. She is lovely. Often chat to her.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Been a few months. He was walking with his mum on a break from working. She is lovely. Often chat to her.


That’s nice.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> I have just finished thoroughly cleaning and lubricating my three bikes. The Roubaix and Cube are put away until next spring now and the Allez will be my winter bike. Now for a spot of lunch.


Presume it would be a good idea to still keep tyres inflated over the winter and maybe turn the wheels to a different position.....maybe stop any perishing or flat spots?


----------



## oldwheels (2 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Presume it would be a good idea to still keep tyres inflated over the winter and maybe turn the wheels to a different position.....maybe stop any perishing or flat spots?


Tyres inflated yes but turning I personally do not bother. A touch of oil on exposed screw or bolt heads is a good idea tho' to stop any rust depending on how dry your storage is. It annoys me that manufacturers still use metals prone to rust unless looked after for bolt heads etc. Saves a few pennies per bike I suppose.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We’re in a biggish city too, MrsF is intending to retire next year and we keep wondering about whether we should take that as our cue to escape to somewhere less populous.


If you are going to move anywhere long term it seems a good idea to rent a place temporarily for a few months at least to get the feel of living there as opposed to being on holiday. I have lived in Helensburgh and now on Mull and lots who come on holiday to such places think they are wonderful and burn their boats and move. They often discover they have made a terrible mistake as it is not the same as being on holiday. They have left all their social contacts and have to navigate the problems of a new environment. On Mull many leave after the first winter as they had not realised the ferry and road problems and life generally is harder work here and not at all laid back as they imagine


----------



## gavroche (2 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Presume it would be a good idea to still keep tyres inflated over the winter and maybe turn the wheels to a different position.....maybe stop any perishing or flat spots?


Both bikes are off the ground . I have also set up the turbo with an old bike I had , a Vitesse , cheap bike with rotary dial on handlebar to change gears so I am ready for winter with both outdoor and indoor bikes set up.


----------



## 12boy (2 Oct 2020)

I thank you again for your responses. Yes Paulsb and Classic33, that is exactly what I meant by little towns. Beautiful country, although for some reason I felt it doesn't snow much in the UK. My kids both live in the greater Denver CO metroplex which some say now runs from Pueblo Co to Ft Collins, about 100 miles along the Front Range which is like the spine of CO. I think my wife would like to live there, especially with the first grandchild coming, but I do not think with her health she could deal with the move. I would hate it, although there are probably thousands of miles of bike paths in the Denver area.
We went up on Muddy mountain again yesterday and she managed a 1.5 mile walk. I took a picture of Casper mountain, just to the east and perhaps


















you can see the extensive burns from a few years back. The dirt road pics are coming down from Muddy to get to town the back way. I find this country beautiful in its own austere way, but you can see how impressive the UK countryside is to me. That's Mrs 12 on her way to take more pics herself.


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2020)

As much as I enjoyed yesterday's outing and that lovely pub meal I'm not used to eating large meals like that, earlier today my belly was bubbling like a witches cauldren and it would have been dangerous to get within ten feet of me with a naked flame, I'm feeling a lot more comfortable this afternoon. its pissed down all day with no sign of it stopping but we've got our shopping done, had lunch in the market cafe and I'm now cleaning the oven, just stopped for a .


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> If you are going to move anywhere long term it seems a good idea to rent a place temporarily for a few months at least to get the feel of living there as opposed to being on holiday. I have lived in Helensburgh and now on Mull and lots who come on holiday to such places think they are wonderful and burn their boats and move. They often discover they have made a terrible mistake as it is not the same as being on holiday. They have left all their social contacts and have to navigate the problems of a new environment. On Mull many leave after the first winter as they had not realised the ferry and road problems and life generally is harder work here and not at all laid back as they imagine


My dad had a colleague who loved the Yorkshire Dales so much that he had his summer holidays there every year for decades. He told my dad that his dream was to buy a retirement cottage there one day. My dad suggested that it would be a good idea to have a winter holiday there to see what it was like at that time of year. Good idea, so the colleague went off on his next holiday in December and immediately got snowed in! He couldn't go anywhere and struggled to get to a shop. That was the end of the Dales cottage plan! 



12boy said:


> I get the sense most of you live in little towns based on your photos, mainly, which make it seem all that gorgeous country is not far from the front door.


Todmorden has 3 busy roads coming into it. They come down valleys between steep-sided hills. Those roads can be very busy at certain times, though not so bad if I choose to ride at sensible times. There are alternatives though. Because the hills are steep, in 15-30 minutes of hard cycling I can get away from THIS kind of thing...






To...
















... which is nice!

Not so good in bad weather though, or if I don't fancy the steep climbs to get up there.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> If you are going to move anywhere long term it seems a good idea to rent a place temporarily for a few months at least to get the feel of living there as opposed to being on holiday. I have lived in Helensburgh and now on Mull and lots who come on holiday to such places think they are wonderful and burn their boats and move. They often discover they have made a terrible mistake as it is not the same as being on holiday. They have left all their social contacts and have to navigate the problems of a new environment. On Mull many leave after the first winter as they had not realised the ferry and road problems and life generally is harder work here and not at all laid back as they imagine


Totally agree, I've just looked at Google maps at Tobermory, looks a lovely place to visit but not sure I could live there myself. 
Me and my good lady were considering retiring to a town in N Yorks we both love but I have suggested we have a weeks holiday there out of season (February seemed a good time) and be "self sufficient", ie take nothing but clothes with us, and see how we managed before upping sticks.


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2020)

@ColinJ - Just got back from my local - The George in Braunton - and we have a new barman. A young fella by the name of Olly, who moved here from Todmorden about a month ago.
Says that he's loving it here.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds nice.
> TBH I know nothing a out Crieff. I must google it


Mo lives there.
What more do you need to know?


----------



## Sterlo (2 Oct 2020)

Sterlo said:


> Totally agree, I've just looked at Google maps at Tobermory, looks a lovely place to visit but not sure I could live there myself.
> Me and my good lady were considering retiring to a town in N Yorks we both love but I have suggested we have a weeks holiday there out of season (February seemed a good time) and be "self sufficient", ie take nothing but clothes with us, and see how we managed before upping sticks.


...and a bike of course!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> @ColinJ - Just got back from my local - The George in Braunton - and we have a new barman. A young fella by the name of Olly, who moved here from Todmorden about a month ago.
> Says that he's loving it here.


Ha ha!

My sister has just completed on her retirement cottage near Exeter so I will (hopefully!) be having lots of post-Covid cycling holidays in Devon in the future. I am going to build a spare road bike which I will leave down there after my first trip so I can travel light for subsequent visits.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> I thank you again for your responses. Yes Paulsb and Classic33, that is exactly what I meant by little towns. Beautiful country, although for some reason I felt it doesn't snow much in the UK. My kids both live in the greater Denver CO metroplex which some say now runs from Pueblo Co to Ft Collins, about 100 miles along the Front Range which is like the spine of CO. I think my wife would like to live there, especially with the first grandchild coming, but I do not think with her health she could deal with the move. I would hate it, although there are probably thousands of miles of bike paths in the Denver area.
> We went up on Muddy mountain again yesterday and she managed a 1.5 mile walk. I took a picture of Casper mountain, just to the east and perhaps
> 
> View attachment 550300
> ...


Not as much as we used to get, snow wise. Was common to have the far road blocked by snow for a few days.

To the right of the summer picture, is Bronte Country. All the sisters born in Thornton, which Haworth decides not to mention.

Even going downhill, requires going uphill to get out.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2020)

You'll have seen in the news the Issa brothers from Blackburn have bought ASDA.

One of the brothers lives in my village but not on my row.........


----------



## oldwheels (2 Oct 2020)

Sterlo said:


> Totally agree, I've just looked at Google maps at Tobermory, looks a lovely place to visit but not sure I could live there myself.
> Me and my good lady were considering retiring to a town in N Yorks we both love but I have suggested we have a weeks holiday there out of season (February seemed a good time) and be "self sufficient", ie take nothing but clothes with us, and see how we managed before upping sticks.


I think it takes longer than a week. A couple of months I would regard as a minimum to get to know the kind of people who actually live and work there as opposed to those in tourism.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Being from Cheshire the choice is
> a) fight with Queensberry rules
> Or
> b) pistols at dawn
> As lancashire people don't fight fair it has to be pistols.



How about clog fighting? 😂


----------



## oldwheels (2 Oct 2020)

Sterlo said:


> Totally agree, I've just looked at Google maps at Tobermory, looks a lovely place to visit but not sure I could live there myself.
> Me and my good lady were considering retiring to a town in N Yorks we both love but I have suggested we have a weeks holiday there out of season (February seemed a good time) and be "self sufficient", ie take nothing but clothes with us, and see how we managed before upping sticks.


I have lived in Tobermory for almost exactly 48 years now but I came here to work at a very demanding job.I have met socially with a far greater range of people than if I had lived in a larger community where you tend to stick to a limited social circle. The problem now is that the island has been turned into a theme park and we are getting elbowed out by tourism which has changed the social structure. The pictures you will have seen are probably tourist orientated and bear not much resemblence to reaity


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have lived in Tobermory for almost exactly 48 years now but I came here to work at a very demanding job.I have met socially with a far greater range of people than if I had lived in a larger community where you tend to stick to a limited social circle. The problem now is that the island has been turned into a theme park and we are getting elbowed out by tourism which has changed the social structure. The pictures you will have seen are probably tourist orientated and bear not much resemblence to reaity


On the subject of Tobermory tourism, we discovered not long ago that a second cousin (ish) of MrsF wrote the theme music for Balamory.
(He also played on Japanese Boy and was a long time collaborator with Fish).


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have lived in Tobermory for almost exactly 48 years now but I came here to work at a very demanding job.I have met socially with a far greater range of people than if I had lived in a larger community where you tend to stick to a limited social circle. The problem now is that the island has been turned into a theme park and we are getting elbowed out by tourism which has changed the social structure. The pictures you will have seen are probably tourist orientated and bear not much resemblence to reaity


I went to Tobermory 20 years ago, when myself and two friends were on a cycling holiday for 3 weeks around the Islands . We stayed at the Hostel on the front. We also travelled to Coll, Tiree and Iona and then cycled up the west coast to Skye.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> On the subject of Tobermory tourism, we discovered not long ago that a second cousin (ish) of MrsF wrote the theme music for Balamory.
> (He also played on Japanese Boy and was a long time collaborator with Fish).


We were overrun with push chairs for a few years with Balamory. I was at Craignure waiting to collect my wife from a ferry and the queue to get on was unbelievable. Workers were escorted to the front of the queue as otherwise they would have been home very late. When they had all gone there was still a small pile of abandoned pushchairs.
Our local polis had a police bike but gave up as he was fed up being regarded as PC Plum.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> I went to Tobermory 20 years ago, when myself and two friends were on a cycling holiday for 3 weeks around the Islands . We stayed at the Hostel on the front. We also travelled to Coll, Tiree and Iona and then cycled up the west coast to Skye.


If you went to Coll and Tiree that must have been before the ferries stopped coming here as it added an hour on to their journey. Calmac also attempted to stop bikes using the passenger gangway as that was the only access for ferries with no side ramp. If I want to go to Coll or Tiree now I have to go to Oban first.


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> If you went to Coll and Tiree that must have been before the ferries stopped coming here as it added an hour on to their journey. Calmac also attempted to stop bikes using the passenger gangway as that was the only access for ferries with no side ramp. If I want to go to Coll or Tiree now I have to go to Oban first.


Indeed. We had to go back to Oban for a night to get the ferry first thing in the morning.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2020)

Ticketmaster regularly email offering tickets for hundreds of gigs in 2021. I realise life has to go on but do they really think these are going to happen?


----------



## numbnuts (2 Oct 2020)

It's good to be home .....some lousy sod has pinched a large roll of bin bags from the bin cupboard and my bedroom light will not work and the bulb is OK I think a wire has come out of the ceiling fixure, well I ain't doing it.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's good to be home .....some lousy sod has pinched a large roll of bin bags from the bin cupboard and my bedroom light will not work and the bulb is OK I think a wire has come out of the ceiling fixure, well I ain't doing it.


Remove the bulb though.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Remove the bulb though.


OK


----------



## screenman (2 Oct 2020)

Well here I am sitting on the sofa with my best mate who also happens to be my wife of 46 years, Ghost is on the tv, the electric fire and Turkish wall lights are giving off a nice glow, a nice G&T in hand, more pennies have come in today than we need, can things get any better I doubt it, mind you it has taken a good few years though to get here but it is the third time this week I have felt this way. No I am not on drugs.


----------



## screenman (2 Oct 2020)

Night all, been awake since 4.30am, which might even be before Mo, so a longish day.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Night all, been awake since 4.30am, which might even be before Mo, so a longish day.


Sithi

Still up at 5am this morning.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2020)

Currently watching John Wick 2. Even less plot than Quantum of Solace, which I didn't think was possible.


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Oct 2020)

Night night everyone 😀


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2020)

Morning. Might attempt an early jog before the rain arrives anytime between 6 and 8 depending on which forecast is correct


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2020)

💦


----------



## screenman (3 Oct 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2020)

Changed my mind. Seemed silly to waste a dry spell so took the hybrid for 25 miles instead. Quite nice riding in the dark and very little traffic.

Breakfast now. What will it be. Porridge, Weetabix or Fruit and Fibre.........decisions


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2020)

Coooooe. Blimey it's dark, but not cold that's something I suppose. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2020)

Good morning people, very dark cold, wet, and windy here this morning


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2020)

Morning all, flu jab today  if it gets any better I'll let you know


----------



## screenman (3 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all, flu jab today  if it gets any better I'll let you know



We had ours on Monday, hardly felt it being done and no after effects.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2020)

Morning all


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Oct 2020)

Morning all, dark and wet here.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, dark and wet here.




Just like Drago's Y fronts


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Mrs Tenkay and I wandered around to the local brewery taproom yesterday afternoon. Very pleasent couple of pints then came back home to the curry we'd prepared before leaving.
@Mo1959 mentioned breakfast choices. I once had the best part of a can of coconut milk left over after cooking so I tipped it into a bowl with a couple of scoops of porridge oats.
Left it in the fridge overnight and cooked it in the microwave the following morning. 
Really delicious a bit like a bounty bar 🙂

Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☔🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️☔


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2020)

At a bit of a loose end today.
Think I'll stay in bed until I can think of something to get up for.


----------



## gavroche (3 Oct 2020)

Hello. Still in bed of course. From what I can see through the velux window it looks definitively grey and wet outside so no rush to get up. I think Mrs G wants some help in tying up the garden today, ready for winter although rain and wind are on the way so we might change plans.


----------



## Paulus (3 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Woke up to yet more rain. 
The patio is under water and the cats are not happy paddling their way out in the garden. 
My brother is coming down this afternoon and he wants to meet up for a pint in the Mitre. I haven't been in there since the pubs could reopen. 
Dog walking/swimming soon.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2020)

Good morning. Grey, wet, miserable but no wind. We have agreed there is no reason we can think of to get out of bed.

I ought to fettle the winter bike. There's a jigsaw that needs doing plus I'm sure other bits.

Highlight of the weekend is looking like tomorrow's flu jab. 

Porridge?  coconut milk and porridge?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2020)

The weather forecast for us is more than a little horrible today and tomorrow. Flood and wind warnings . They said we can expect a months rain in 30 hours or so. Going very dark here now.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2020)

Jab done, breakfast done, to do list - washing up, ironing and make some more mince meat


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2020)

President Trump says " Things are going well I think ".


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Oct 2020)

Discovered another watchable programme on 5 Select yesterday, Rob Bell’s Britain’s Lost Battlefields. I recognised his name from the very enjoyable railway programmes he’s also done for Channel 5. Watched the one on Bosworth last night, very well done. I wish I’d taken even a little interest in medieval history in my youth, I realise now that I was surrounded by it every time I went out on my bike from my Shirley home or from my university digs in Warwick/Leamington. Earlier in lockdown I came across a Michael Wood series from 2010 in which he told the story of England through the history of a single Leicestershire village, Kibworth. Utterly fascinating and hugely enjoyable.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Discovered another watchable programme on 5 Select yesterday, Rob Bell’s Britain’s Lost Battlefields. I recognised his name from the very enjoyable railway programmes he’s also done for Channel 5. Watched the one on Bosworth last night, very well done. I wish I’d taken even a little interest in medieval history in my youth, I realise now that I was surrounded by it every time I went out on my bike from my Shirley home or from my university digs in Warwick/Leamington. Earlier in lockdown I came across a Michael Wood series from 2010 in which he told the story of England through the history of a single Leicestershire village, Kibworth. Utterly fascinating and hugely enjoyable.


Whereabouts in Shirley did you live?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Whereabouts in Shirley did you live?


A few minutes walk from Sharmans Cross School.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2020)

I saw the programme about Kibworth. It was very good.

A day for slobbing and coffee slurping  I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I saw the programme about Kibworth. It was very good.
> 
> A day for slobbing and coffee slurping  I think.


I have just sat back down with a coffee


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2020)

So storm Alex? Well if I was a storm I'd be embarrased if I was named Alexander the Great!!

Listening to R4 I was struck by the thought all my life women have danced together, in the pub, disco, night club, parties..........usually with a handbag. "You dancin?"


----------



## pawl (3 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Changed my mind. Seemed silly to waste a dry spell so took the hybrid for 25 miles instead. Quite nice riding in the dark and very little traffic.
> 
> Breakfast now. What will it be. Porridge, Weetabix or Fruit and Fibre.........decisions




Weetabix every time. Just had my three.Now on the coffee,Porridge consumption doesn’t start until November 1


----------



## GM (3 Oct 2020)

Morning all...Crikey we've had a fair bit of rain, first job when I eventually get up is to empty the over flowing pond a bit.

Just the two of us this weekend, we've sent the sprogs and dog off for a weekend glamping in a yurt.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Porridge consumption doesn’t start until November 1



 sacrilege!!! Porridge consumption is a 365 day commitment, extra on ride days..........................though I did have some rather good rye sourdough toast and homemade gooseberry jam this morning!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Oct 2020)

My other viewing treat in recent weeks has been the latest Secret Scotland series from Susan Calman, I don’t think I’ve learnt much new but she’s terrific fun


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Well here I am sitting on the sofa with my best mate who also happens to be my wife of 46 years, Ghost is on the tv, the electric fire and Turkish wall lights are giving off a nice glow, a nice G&T in hand, more pennies have come in today than we need, can things get any better I doubt it, mind you it has taken a good few years though to get here but it is the third time this week I have felt this way. No I am not on drugs.


Nice one.
A favourite film of ours.......what channel was it on?.
May you have many more such happy moments


----------



## pawl (3 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Discovered another watchable programme on 5 Select yesterday, Rob Bell’s Britain’s Lost Battlefields. I recognised his name from the very enjoyable railway programmes he’s also done for Channel 5. Watched the one on Bosworth last night, very well done. I wish I’d taken even a little interest in medieval history in my youth, I realise now that I was surrounded by it every time I went out on my bike from my
> 
> 
> Shirley home or from my university digs in Warwick/Leamington. Earlier in lockdown I came across a Michael Wood series from 2010 in which he told the story of England through the history of a single Leicestershire village, Kibworth. Utterly fascinating and hugely enjoyable.




Sorry I missed that program.I’m not far away from Bosworth and Kibworth Never visited the Bosworth Battlefield site There was some dispute a few years ago about the exact site of the battle.



I


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So storm Alex? Well if I was a storm I'd be embarrased if I was named Alexander the Great!!
> 
> Listening to R4 I was struck by the thought all my life women have danced together, in the pub, disco, night club, parties..........usually with a handbag. "You dancin?"


You askin ?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2020)

Talking of programmes, just had a look to see what's on tonight. Little Mix followed by Strictly Come Dancing. Jeez, I hate that stuff


----------



## pawl (3 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> sacrilege!!! Porridge consumption is a 365 day commitment, extra on ride days..........................though I did have some rather good rye sourdough toast and homemade gooseberry jam this morning!!



As a penance I will drink two more black coffee’s There are two cafes called Jenoes close to where I live.They do great sourdough toasties


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> My other viewing treat in recent weeks has been the latest Secret Scotland series from Susan Calman, I don’t think I’ve learnt much new but she’s terrific fun


I love that too. Nice scenery and she is very entertaining.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Talking of programmes, just had a look to see what's on tonight. Little Mix followed by Strictly Come Dancing. Jeez, I hate that stuff




Yuck. I hate them as well


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2020)

My twin grandsons have 4 weetabix at a time....each


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My twin grandsons have 4 weetabix at a time....each


I did take 4 a couple of times when I was really hungry. To be honest, I don't find them all that filling


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2020)

Like most on here we have a seriously wet day.
Now, on Saturdays, I normally get up before 0600 and enjoy my coffee while listening to S.O.T.S with our Tony B. Today I woke at 0630, had a pee and thought "I am knackered" so went back to bed and woke at 0900. And I am still knackered .
I did tell the aunty I would go to Aldi for her but I will not be going mid day on a Saturday 
Am now just sat cogitating


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Talking of programmes, just had a look to see what's on tonight. Little Mix followed by Strictly Come Dancing. Jeez, I hate that stuff


I would give that a triple 'like' if I could.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2020)

I can hear the rain now. Not heavy yet, but watch this space.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I did take 4 a couple of times when I was really hungry. To be honest, I don't find them all that filling


I just do not enjoy them. Its like eating a bowl of soggy slop


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2020)

Awwww.........sad news. I remember going on this several times as a kid when we were on holiday in Carnoustie which was near Arbroath. Like everything else, lack of footfall just too much to be able to keep going 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-54250044


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You askin ?


I'm askin'


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Talking of programmes, just had a look to see what's on tonight. *Little Mix *followed by Strictly Come Dancing. Jeez, I hate that stuff



Little Brain, or Big Cosmetic would be a better name IMHO


----------



## Paulus (3 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Sorry I missed that program.I’m not far away from Bosworth and Kibworth Never visited the Bosworth Battlefield site There was some dispute a few years ago about the exact site of the battle.
> 
> 
> 
> I


That's a bit similar to the Battle of Barnet site, from the wars of the roses.
They have been looking for it for many years. Ther have been a few finds such as musket balls, lead shot and some horse harness bits and Bob's, but no bodies or remains or other weapons.

https://barnetsociety.org.uk/compon...cite-battle-of-barnet-military-archaeologists


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Talking of programmes, just had a look to see what's on tonight. Little Mix followed by Strictly Come Dancing. Jeez, I hate that stuff


Yep, Saturday night TV is wrist slitting stuff. 

In other news I completed the Guardian Codeword puzzle in 35:46 - won't upload to Strava though.

I feel I should be going to ALDI but can't think what we need. An odd sensation.


----------



## screenman (3 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one.
> A favourite film of ours.......what channel was it on?.
> May you have many more such happy moments



We were watching Ghost the comedy series on BBC1


----------



## gavroche (3 Oct 2020)

Molly walked and still very grey and a slight drizzle so far but no wind. Mrs G just said she was bored. I might go in the cellar and do a bit of tying up before putting things away for the winter from the decking ( 2 benches, 4 chairs and a table, all metal ). 
Isn't it funny how dogs are like us, very set in their ways. We tend to watch Tipping Point on ITV at 4 pm and Molly knows I take her for a walk when it finishes. Come 5 pm, she looks at me intently, knowing it is time for a walk.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm askin'


I'm dancin


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> We were watching Ghost the comedy series on BBC1


ohhhh 
In that case I will gracefully bow out


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> might go in the cellar and do a bit of tying up


Oooer.......who have you got down there!


----------



## gavroche (3 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooer.......who have you got down there!


I meant tidying up.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Sorry I missed that program.I’m not far away from Bosworth and Kibworth Never visited the Bosworth Battlefield site There was some dispute a few years ago about the exact site of the battle.


I watched it on catch up in fact, so it will still be there. And yes they explained about the wrong battlefield


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Little Brain, or Big Cosmetic would be a better name IMHO


Never liked Little Mix from day one.
Only my opinion this but they were sadly lacking in the 'looks' and talent boxes.
Give them credit for getting as far as they have......mainly (my opinion again) from flashing their bits but they have made a small fortune from it


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm askin'




You 2 need to get a room


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, Saturday night TV is wrist slitting stuff.
> 
> In other news I completed the Guardian Codeword puzzle in 35:46 - won't upload to Strava though.
> 
> I feel I should be going to ALDI but can't think what we need. An odd sensation.


Tell you what.......to make your life fulfilled I can send you a list of what we need. That way we are both happy.
I will even give you a (very  small) tip when you deliver.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I watched it on catch up in fact, so it will still be there. And yes they explained about the wrong battlefield


Just checked on i-player, Michael Wood’s Story of England is still there too


----------



## screenman (3 Oct 2020)

3 cars washed in the rain, farmers are pulling stuff out of the field at the moment so the roads are thick with mud, even though it is raining I still feel the need to give them rinse off.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> 3 cars washed in the rain, farmers are pulling stuff out of the field at the moment so the roads are thick with mud, even though it is raining I still feel the need to give them rinse off.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Oct 2020)

Been for a squelchy 3 mile plod, looking forward to an afternoon of the Giro. For those without Eurosport etc I notice it’s also on S4C, albeit in Welsh I assume. Starts at 1.


----------



## slow scot (3 Oct 2020)

*d*


Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for a squelchy 3 mile plod, looking forward to an afternoon of the Giro. For those without Eurosport etc I notice it’s also on S4C, albeit in Welsh I assume. Starts at 1.


Thanks for that information re the Giro. I don't have other than ordinary tv, so that's what I'll be watching, albeit my Welsh is rather limited. Again, well pointed out.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> President Trump says " Things are going well I think ".


Did his mouth move when he said it?


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Awwww.........sad news. I remember going on this several times as a kid when we were on holiday in Carnoustie which was near Arbroath. Like everything else, lack of footfall just too much to be able to keep going
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-54250044


The one on Mull shut a few years ago because most of the land and the terminus at Torosay changed ownership. The new owners who were not even from the UK did not want nasty common people around so it had to close and was sold off to somewhere in England.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> President Trump says " Things are going well I think ".



View: https://youtu.be/rX7wtNOkuHo


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm askin'


He's dancin


----------



## ColinJ (3 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> looking forward to an afternoon of the Giro. For those without Eurosport etc I notice it’s also on S4C, albeit in Welsh I assume. Starts at 1.





slow scot said:


> Thanks for that information re the Giro. I don't have other than ordinary tv, so that's what I'll be watching, albeit my Welsh is rather limited. Again, well pointed out.


Giro highlights will be on Quest IN ENGLISH (!) at 7pm every night, and available on catch-up at www.dplay.co.uk.



Dave7 said:


> Nice one.
> A favourite film of ours.......what channel was it on?.


The movie 'Ghost' is available on Netflix, if you have it!


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2020)

Dreich start to the day but the mist lifted and it is now raining gently.
Went to get my flu jab at he drop in clinic they have set up. Somebody decided to build the health centre on a car park at the back end of a small housing estate thus removing virtually all the off street parking with the inevitable result that cars are parked in the street. Also the car parking space at the health centre is too small which did not stop some motorhomes from taking up residence there while we were supposed to be shut down. Some sharp words were exchanged and they reluctantly moved off.
When I went down to my car I realised that a convoy of pensioners was passing but I joined on anyway. Could not even get into the housing estate due to the congestion so just came home. Did not want to leave it too long in case they ran out of supplies so after a couple of hours back again and got in no bother so all done now.
Off to make a kind of oatcake now on the griddle. 60% oatmeal and 40% flour with some salt and a touch of sugar and oil. Flatten as thin as possible by hand rather than rolling pin and on to a hot griddle. I have made some recently with a touch of garlic but somebody seems to have eaten them all.


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Sorry I missed that program.I’m not far away from Bosworth and Kibworth Never visited the Bosworth Battlefield site There was some dispute a few years ago about the exact site of the battle.


It’s one of our go to walks. Start at Sutton stop, then cross to the other side of the canal and follow it until you get to a disused bridge on the battlefield railway line. Then just follow the signs on to the battlefield site and onwards to the Cafe and museum From there its a lovely down hill walk , though a copice back to Sutton stop. The beauty of this walk you can have a cafe stop at the beginning, the middle and the end lol. Plus you can even have a cheeky wine or beer at Sutton stop . 😂😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You 2 need to get a room



Not much point at our age , what are they going to do? Play whist or bingo or if they are really going for it, domino’s 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for a squelchy 3 mile plod, looking forward to an afternoon of the Giro. For those without Eurosport etc I notice it’s also on S4C, albeit in Welsh I assume. Starts at 1.


Thanks for that. Stuck it on now as it’s still lashing down here.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks for that. Stuck it on now as it’s still lashing down here.


Do you understand Welsh?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Not much point at our age , what are they going to do? Play whist or bingo or if they are really going for it, domino’s 😂😂😂😂


Scrabble or I'm a big fan of Canasta......


----------



## gavroche (3 Oct 2020)

I shall wait till 7pm. Although I live in Wales but we don't get S4C because our aerial is set to an English transmitter so we get Granada which is quite frustrating as we prefer the Welsh news so we know what is happening in our area.
When we were set to Welsh TV, the reception on many channels was pretty bad on sunny days, hence our new settings which is fine on all channels.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Scrabble or I'm a big fan of Canasta......


MrsD likes 'Hunt the sausage'.


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> MrsD likes 'Hunt the sausage'.


Cocktail or jumbo 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Do you understand Welsh?


It was a time trial, no language skills required 
Biggest thing that a non Welsh speaker might have missed was that the new World Champion Bling Machine being ridden by Ganna cost £25k


----------



## screenman (3 Oct 2020)

Not normally into USA comedy but we have just spent the afternoon watching several episodes of Schitts Creek on Netflix.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2020)

I've spent a lot of time exploring our TV signal problems!!! I've ruled out everything except the BT box. I'm not convinced this is at fault either!!! 

I'm now suspicious there are so many frigging cables involved if one or two touch each other this creates interference and disrupts the TV signal. Anyone got experience of this???

Bought an Amazon Firestick today. Much as I dislike Amazon I'm impressed!! The big question is will this give Mrs P access to Amazon sport? Not sure yet.

We now have five remotes!!!! and I think it's possible to speak to the Alexa remote! I dread the consequences.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2020)

Guess what it's  again and more  tomorrow


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Guess what it's  again and more  tomorrow


Hasn’t let up all day. Be curious to see what the river is like tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (3 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Hasn’t let up all day. Be curious to see what the river is like tomorrow.



It will be cold and wet.


----------



## screenman (3 Oct 2020)

Still watching Schitt Creek, never before have we sat and watched 10 episodes of anything, odd afternoon/evening for sure.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2020)

Watched the film 'My Cousin Vinny' this evening.
Very funny!


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> 3 cars washed in the rain, farmers are pulling stuff out of the field at the moment so the roads are thick with mud, even though it is raining I still feel the need to give them rinse off.




We went over to Countesthorpe for lunch today, my nice white car is now a grey colour with brown highlights.


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Sorry I missed that program.I’m not far away from Bosworth and Kibworth Never visited the Bosworth Battlefield site There was some dispute a few years ago about the exact site of the battle



I haven't been there for a while now, these days when I'm up that way I tend to either use the cafe at Whitemoors antiques or the one at Sutton Cheney.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> It will be cold and wet.


And still there.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2020)

It's still raining. I'm awake. This is a bad situation. The Met Office say the rain stops at 06.00 and sunshine by 10.00. We shall see.

Current plan is to ride to the GP Surgery, get my flu jab and then join friends for a ride from outside the surgery.

I'll wear armwarmers for easy exposure!!


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's still raining. I'm awake. This is a bad situation. The Met Office say the rain stops at 06.00 and sunshine by 10.00. We shall see.
> 
> Current plan is to ride to the GP Surgery, get my flu jab and then join friends for a ride from outside the surgery.
> 
> I'll wear armwarmers for easy exposure!!


Hopefully a bit more than armwarmers, don't want too much exposure.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2020)

Morning. Still raining but supposed to ease off a bit later. Molly wanted fed and I am having a cuppa. Might just go and lie down again as I don't fancy going out in that.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Oct 2020)

Morning all, still dark. Rain supposed to be easing shortly. The plan today is to drive up to a holiday cottage near Muir of Ord, that’s just up the Beauly Firth from Inverness. Forecast is looking pretty wet for next few days so I think we will be mostly walking rather than cycling. At least we’ve missed the circuit breaker, for now.


----------



## screenman (4 Oct 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks, I've looked out the window and its the same as yesterday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Watching the women's London Marathon, haven't seen @Mo1959 yet. It's chucking it down there. The course is just over 19 laps, can't see a record today.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2020)

Morning . It's been raining all night and it's still hissing down.

A tree has come down outside Mach and the police are trying to get it sorted. I suspect there will be others as well.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dickyknees (4 Oct 2020)

Bore da pawb. 

Up early as rain is hammering the windows from the north west. Like me the cat is refusing to go out.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> haven't seen @Mo1959 yet.


That's cos I just went out here. Just back 7 miles in the wind and rain. Must be off my head. The already heavy feet were soaked through going through two ankle deep stretches of standing water


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That's cos I just went out here. Just back 7 miles in the wind and rain. Must be off my head. The already heavy feet were soaked through going through two ankle deep stretches of standing water


👏👏


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2020)

Well, I'll be. The skies have cleared, watery sunshine and breezy. I could do without the breeze but hey...........

Now I need to summon up the enthusiasm for cycling. Always full of admiration for the way @Mo1959 gets out. These days I definitely need the spur making a commitment to others provides.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

Still raining, and heavily at that. 3 days now. On an unrelated note, an enormous wpoden boat has appeared outside the chirch.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2020)

Morning all.
Rain has stopped.......I think god must have run out of stocks.
No plans really. The aunty wants some foody items so I might go to Aldi at 10.00 although 08.00 tomorrow is more likely. I will have a thunk and decide.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Always full of admiration for the way @Mo1959 gets out.


I've been finding lately that if I don't go out first thing, the notion very quickly wears off!  Thank God for bike lights and head torches.


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Crap weather again.
Soggy doggy walk by the looks of it this morning, don't expect she'll want to go far.
Sunday lunch booked at the Aggi.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Oct 2020)

I think the elite ladies are in a hurry to get out of the London rain, they went through half way mark in about 67 minutes 😯


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think the elite ladies are in a hurry to get out of the London rain, they went through half way mark in about 67 minutes 😯


Didn’t notice it was on BBC2. Thanks. Got it on now.


----------



## GM (4 Oct 2020)

Morning all...Looks like the same as yesterday without the overflowing pond. A day of domestics I think, we seem to have accumulated a lot of junk lately, a lot will go on Marketplace or freecycle and hope it goes.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Oct 2020)




----------



## screenman (4 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Watching the women's London Marathon, haven't seen @Mo1959 yet. It's chucking it down there. The course is just over 19 laps, can't see a record today.



Mo finished before anyone else had breakfast.


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2020)

Morning all, raining nicely, the garden is under water and two of the cats have ventured out, Harry has refused. 
No cycling today as the rain is in for the day.
It will be a domestics day and listening to the radio type of day, as long ad I can miss the never ending updates about Trump.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Mo finished before anyone else had breakfast.


Shame it was only 7 and not 26 though.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, raining nicely, the garden is under water and two of the cats have ventured out, Harry has refused.
> No cycling today as the rain is in for the day.
> It will be a domestics day and listening to the radio type of day, as long ad I can miss the never ending updates about Trump.
> Stay safe everyone.


I am starting a forum** dedicated to Mr Trump and nothing but Trump.
When it is up and running, if you wish, I will send you a link.
** I am trying to think of a forum name. Any suggestions ??


----------



## gavroche (4 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That's cos I just went out here. Just back 7 miles in the wind and rain. Must be off my head. The already heavy feet were soaked through going through two ankle deep stretches of standing water


@Mo1959 , are a masochist? Why would you want to go out in this awful weather when you can be warm and cosy in bed? 
I love listening to the rain on the window pain when in bed, it makes me feel good not to be in it. Having said that, it is now time to take Molly for a walk but luckily, the rain has stopped.................for now.


----------



## pawl (4 Oct 2020)

Morning all Damp and dull here.

A day to catch up on yesterday’s Giro TT then watch Leicester City thrash West Ham

Edit Leicester 0. West Ham 3 That’s ninth minutes of my life I won’t get back 😦😪😓😥🥵


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am starting a forum** dedicated to Mr Trump and nothing but Trump.
> When it is up and running, if you wish, I will send you a link.
> ** I am trying to think of a forum name. Any suggestions ??


Psycho?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am starting a forum** dedicated to Mr Trump and nothing but Trump.
> When it is up and running, if you wish, I will send you a link.
> ** I am trying to think of a forum name. Any suggestions ??




Trumpton


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Trumpton


I think someone already stole that one


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Psycho?


The idiots guide?


----------



## GM (4 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning all Damp and dull here.
> 
> A day to catch up on yesterday’s Giro TT then *watch Leicester City thrash West Ham*




Where's that unlike button!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I think someone already stole that one




Nutters of the world unite.


----------



## GM (4 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am starting a forum** dedicated to Mr Trump and nothing but Trump.
> When it is up and running, if you wish, I will send you a link.
> ** I am trying to think of a forum name. Any suggestions ??


----------



## numbnuts (4 Oct 2020)

I didn't sleep very good last night and feeling very  so I may have a sleep this afternoons
The machine is making bread and I'm supervising, other than that I have nothing on today


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I didn't sleep very good last night and feeling very  so I may have a sleep this afternoons
> The machine is making bread and I'm supervising, other than that I have nothing on today




Literally?


----------



## gavroche (4 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am starting a forum** dedicated to Mr Trump and nothing but Trump.
> When it is up and running, if you wish, I will send you a link.
> ** I am trying to think of a forum name. Any suggestions ??


Blond hair piece?


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am starting a forum** dedicated to Mr Trump and nothing but Trump.
> When it is up and running, if you wish, I will send you a link.
> ** I am trying to think of a forum name. Any suggestions ??


Trump Tops, Top Trumps already taken.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-48783866


----------



## pawl (4 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I haven't been there for a while now, these days when I'm up that way I tend to either use the cafe at Whitemoors antiques or the one at Sutton Cheney.




I pass both of those cafes on a fairly regular basis.Unfortunately they either come up at the start of my ride or near the end.

I used to stop at SuttonCheney back when my rides were considerably longer Sat on the grass to scoff a banana.No cafe back then.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Oct 2020)

Mrs @BoldonLad ordered an item off Amazon, yesterday, (Saturday). It was despatched from Southern USA, via Eastern USA and reached UK by Sunday. It now says it is going to take three days, to travel 250 miles


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2020)

Doanld Trump caught the virus. Fortunately, he's so tough the virus is now on a ventilator.


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2020)

Sunday roast done. ✔







Back home to sleep it off.


----------



## screenman (4 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Mrs @BoldonLad ordered an item off Amazon, yesterday, (Saturday). It was despatched from Southern USA, via Eastern USA and reached UK by Sunday. It now says it is going to take three days, to travel 250 miles



I have to face that a couple of times most months.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sunday roast done. ✔
> 
> View attachment 550624
> 
> ...



🐷🐷


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am starting a forum** dedicated to Mr Trump and nothing but Trump.
> When it is up and running, if you wish, I will send you a link.
> ** I am trying to think of a forum name. Any suggestions ??


Don't dump on Trump?

Trump for Trump!

Thump a Democrat for Trump!

Porn stars hump for Trump!

Melania is no frump for Trump!

Jump for Trump!

No slump with Trump!

Www.Whitehouse.org


----------



## 12boy (4 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Watched the film 'My Cousin Vinny' this evening.
> Very funny!
> 
> Are you shuuuure?
> ...


----------



## pawl (4 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> We went over to Countesthorpe for lunch today, my nice white car is now a grey colour with brown highlights.




Cherry Lane? Mrs p and myself called in for a few odds and ends which included breakfast.The roads around there were certainly crude Not surprising considering the number of giant tractors that were on the local roads


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've been finding lately that if I don't go out first thing, the notion very quickly wears off!  Thank God for bike lights and head torches.


Oh I know that feeling. It's too easy to find an excuse and very important, for me, to go first thing in the morning. I'd go at 8.00 but my buddies like to avoid the school run etc. which is why we usually meet at 9.00/9.30.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2020)

Afternoon walk done once it dried up. The trail was a bit puddly and mucky in bits. Quite busy as everyone seems to come out of the woodwork the first blink of sun!


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Cherry Lane? Mrs p and myself called in for a few odds and ends which included breakfast.The roads around there were certainly crude Not surprising considering the number of giant tractors that were on the local roads



Thats the one, I usually ride up through Monks Kirby, Claybrook Pava, Ullesthorpe, Gillmorton, Peatling Pava and Peatling Magna, and often turn onto the gated road the other side of Peatling magna to take me past St batholomew's Church onto Foston rd and to the garden centre, its nice round there.


----------



## gavroche (4 Oct 2020)

Just back from a measly 12 miles as I felt a few drops of rain and rushed home before the deluge, and, strangely enough, the sun has come out now. Grrr.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Oct 2020)

Afternoon all, now nicely ensconsed in a rather fabulous holiday cottage 2 miles out of Muir of Ord. We had a clear run up the A9 this morning, damp leaving Edinburgh, brightened up near Aviemore, then plunged into murk near Inverness which stayed with us after that. The Tay and the Earn were both very high.
Been for a wander in the local woods this afternoon, all very scenic. Loads of red kites about in the fields and over the cottage.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Oct 2020)

Is it time to go to bed yet as I feel so


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Afternoon all, now nicely ensconsed in a rather fabulous holiday cottage 2 miles out of Muir of Ord. We had a clear run up the A9 this morning, damp leaving Edinburgh, brightened up near Aviemore, then plunged into murk near Inverness which stayed with us after that. The Tay and the Earn were both very high.
> Been for a wander in the local woods this afternoon, all very scenic. Loads of red kites about in the fields and over the cottage.


I know that area fairly well. Used to date a lass from Contin. Its quite nice for the mainland.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Is it time to go to bed yet as I feel so


Just get a blanket, put Boris on the telly and you'll be in the land of nod before you know it.


There may be nightmares if you follow this advice, but is may be worth it


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I know that area fairly well. Used to date a lass from Contin. Its quite nice for the mainland.


MrsF knows it quite well too, her brother used to be the minister at Urray Kirk, a few hundred yards from where we are staying. Walked passed it this afternoon, very Outlander looking.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Oct 2020)

Night night every 😀


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

Mo, did you feel the earth move?
19:43:41.8 BST


----------



## numbnuts (5 Oct 2020)




----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2020)

Hello persons of leisure. Still dark out but the glimmer of light suggests clear sky and a breeze. The forecast is decent.

Out with friends this morning for what I hope will be an easy ride. I took a real hammering on yesterday's ride.

Our rides will begin to shorten soon. People are chatting about it already. I've decided to slightly lengthen my route to the meet point by 4 miles and 400 feet. Plan is to do this in both directions mainly to add winter climbing and coupled with the winter bike should help. Need to leave early today.

Nothing else to do after this.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2020)

A very dark good morning to each and everyone.
A dreadful night. I had this reocurring nightmare that Liverpool got trounced 7:2 by Villa. Strange the tricks your mind can play .
Off to Aldi 0745 for the aunty's shopping.
MrsD will make a phone call at 0900 which might result in me giving her and the aunty a lift to the hospital..........parking is so difficult and at 95 the aunty needs help walking so it means I can drop them off then go and find a side street to wait in.

So many exciting things to look forward to


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello persons of leisure. Still dark out but the glimmer of light suggests clear sky and a breeze. The forecast is decent.


Amazing.
Rain all day forecast here


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2020)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2020)

Morning. Crap night's sleep. Even worse than normal. I could hear the rain during the night. Think it will be a day of bright spells mixed with showers. I don't feel like doing much anyway.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Crap night's sleep. Even worse than normal. I could hear the rain during the night. Think it will be a day of bright spells mixed with showers. I don't feel like doing much anyway.



Morning Mo, 
Probably overtired from watching the London Marathon, best take things easy today 😁


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Amazing.
> Rain all day forecast here


Mrs P takes more interest in why we get the weather we do than me. Yesterday we had a really nice day with rain in most surrounding areas. She said this because we were in the eye of the storm.

I've started watching the Met Office animated weather map. What's coming in off the Irish sea is due to move south towards you during the morning before swinging north towards me around 4.00pm but it will still be moving up over Cheshire.

We shall see......


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Morning Mo,
> Probably overtired from watching the London Marathon, best take things easy today 😁


Lol. Quite enjoyed it, but it wasn't the same without the atmosphere and running the normal course. I am never fond of watching races run on laps whether it's cycling or a marathon. Strangely, I don't mind on an athletics track for some reason.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2020)

Morning. I have been awake for a looooong time but I stayed in bed because it was warmer. Cold and windy here today.

I have to pick Mr WD prescription up from the quacks and get a few odds and sods from the shop. That's about as exciting as it will get for me today.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Paulus (5 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
A bit brighter here this morning, and the rain has moved on.
I will be out with the dog soon, squelching across the fields. Thank goodness for Wellington boots. 
I may even get a ride on the bike later. 
Stay safe and sensible everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2020)

My grandson at Uni has lost his sense of smell but apart from that, he feels fine so far. Let's hope that is the worst he will feel with Covid19.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

I found a way to watch the Giro on my tablet. 
Downloaded the 'dplay' app and the Giro is available there on Quest.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.discovery.dplay

I also downloaded the 'BlueStacks' programme onto my desktop.
https://www.bluestacks.com/about-us.html
This is an Android emulator programme that allows you to download Android apps onto a Windows PC. I downloaded the 'dplay' app onto BlueStacks, but for some strange reason I cannot get the Giro to play on it. I can play other programmes no probs.
This will need further investigation today.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2020)

not scorchio but shining in a clear sky.......🤞


----------



## gavroche (5 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> I found a way to watch the Giro on my tablet.
> Downloaded the 'dplay' app and the Giro is available there on Quest.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.discovery.dplay


Bonjour. I watched the Giro on Youtube last night and it was awful. The camera shots kept changing every two seconds and it was difficult to work out who was where. The film producer should be sacked.
Raining very hard at the moment so no rush to get up.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2020)

I have risen.

Wishing I hadn't bothered, but there you go.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. I watched the Giro on Youtube last night and it was awful. The camera shots kept changing every two seconds and it was difficult to work out who was where. The film producer should be sacked.
> Raining very hard at the moment so no rush to get up.


The coverage on dplay is by GCN/Eurosport and is presented by Dan Lloyd. Seems pretty good.


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2020)

Its raining again.  I'd got my gear on and was wheeling my bike out the door then I felt the first drops falling, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2020)

Back from my swim and feeling great, now to get on with, well to be honest I am not sure what I am going to get on with yet.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2020)

Just been out into the garden to have a chat with my Elephant garlic.........just to encourage it a bit......you know......
I bought 10 cloves from the garlic farm on the Isle of Wight. They sent 11. 
9 have sprouted. Still waiting for the other 2 to show.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Oct 2020)

Bright and sunny but outside temp on the sunny front of the house is only 8C so far. Should really get out cycling but roads are still polluted with tourists so gardening I think to clear out the broad beans which are finished. Weeds at the front need sorting as well. 
Mice are in my top shed/workshop early this year. No problems last year but a garden kneeling mat had been half destroyed already. Trap and peanut butter tho' I do not like killing them but there really is no alternative.


----------



## GM (5 Oct 2020)

Morning all...As Paulus said a bright start, but the rain is coming back this afternoon. A little pootle to go a pick our prescriptions up ( thanks Welshie for reminding me) this morning, first ride for over a week 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2020)

Just had a dent turn up, well not on its own of course as somebody had to bring it.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello persons of leisure. Still dark out but the glimmer of light suggests clear sky and a breeze. The forecast is decent.
> 
> Out with friends this morning for what I hope will be an easy ride. I took a real hammering on yesterday's ride.
> 
> ...


That's a bit exact.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2020)

Currently waiting outside the dentists in Barnstaple whilst MrsD has a consultation on her toothache and pick up her antibiotic prescription.
Nicely timed so I can listen to Pop Master in the car. 
Might as well pick up a bit of shopping while we are in town.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2020)

That's my good deed form the day. Got Mr WD's meds. There was a note with it saying that no one can park in the docs car park for the rest of the week as they are doing flu jabs.

Still raining here. Looks like it is going to carry on all day as well.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2020)

Picked up MrsD's prescription from Boots in Barnstaple.
I stood behind her when the pharmacist stood there with the prescription in her hands and went through MrsD's name and address details, to confirm her identity.
Got home and they've given her the wrong prescription!
It's for a woman with the same name but different address!
So.........drove all the way back to Barny......sorted it out with the pharmacy manager. But how could that happen? 
MrsD was not best pleased with the incompetence. The manager offered up a grovelling apology and paid for our parking fees and fuel used, plus a sum to round it up to the nearest tenner.
So, despite the hassle, we came out quids in.
Things like this should not happen.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Picked up MrsD's prescription from Boots in Barnstaple.
> I stood behind her when the pharmacist stood there with the prescription in her hands and went through MrsD's name and address details, to confirm her identity.
> Got home and they've given her the wrong prescription!
> It's for a woman with the same name but different address!
> ...


What if it had been someone with poor eyesight and started taking wrong medication!


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What if it had been someone with poor eyesight and started taking wrong medication!


Exactly.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What if it had been someone with poor eyesight and started taking wrong medication!


My late wife was several times given medication by locum doctors which said in large red letters " Do not take this medication if you have Parkinson's Disease ". She had Parkinson's. Trust me I'm a doctor?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2020)

These stories do not install confidence in the medial professionals


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> These stories do not install confidence in the medial professionals



I lost my confidence in the medics a long time ago


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I lost my confidence in the medics a long time ago


Last time I went to see a doctor was about 25 years ago. Our local Dr has nothing but more and more complaints.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What if it had been someone with poor eyesight and started taking wrong medication!


I am on repeat Omeprazole. A while ago I got home to find they had given me double strength. No damage done but it does make you wonder what if ???


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I lost my confidence in the medics a long time ago


Absolutely true story that I have likely posted previously.
I had what I thought was German measles.
Went to the Doc who looked and said.......uhmm "my cat had something like this" .
She then got her big reference book down and started flicking through.
I asked what she was looking for and she said "German measles".
I said "try looking for Rubella".
After a while she said......
Ahh, yes, that's what you have.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2020)

Bit of a sh*t day here.
MrsDs cousin died suddenly last night, aged 82.
Bit of history.
She was born with her feet back to front.
She had over 100 operations including removal of all her toes.
Wore calipers and special shoes all her life.
Struggled to get up/down stairs.
Still managed to bring up 3 children (all nice people).
I NEVER ONCE HEARD HER COMPLAIN.
She could swear for England but in a way that made you laugh.
We spoke to her ever single day and will miss her.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bit of a sh*t day here.
> MrsDs cousin died suddenly last night, aged 82.
> Bit of history.
> She was born with her feet back to front.
> ...




Sorry to hear of your loss Dave and Mrs Dave.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bit of a sh*t day here.
> MrsDs cousin died suddenly last night, aged 82.
> Bit of history.
> She was born with her feet back to front.
> ...


----------



## numbnuts (5 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bit of a sh*t day here.
> MrsDs cousin died suddenly last night, aged 82.
> Bit of history.
> She was born with her feet back to front.
> ...


Every loss is sad, take care Dave


----------



## numbnuts (5 Oct 2020)

We have  too


----------



## GM (5 Oct 2020)

Looks like the Pharmacy's have been busy, picked up ours this morning. When wifey opened her bag of meds she said 'I've got the same brand of Statins that Trump is taking only a much smaller dosage.

Sorry to hear your loss Dave


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What if it had been someone with poor eyesight and started taking wrong medication!


Or every bottle/container labelled with your name, but the wrong contents, or wrong dose*, and taken the same number of them.


*When did you last check what was actually on the tablet itself.


----------



## 12boy (5 Oct 2020)

My garden has been choked with tree roots for the last few years although I rototill every year. There are 2 large trees within 30 feet that apparently are the vilains. Googled it and found a 2-3 ft trench between it and nearby trees is needed. Got started yesterday and found it a humbling experience. Cutting through compacted clay, rocks and roots tires me out way too soon. Got 5 feet out of 20 down 18 inches and when I get back from the mornings errands I will hit it again. The idea is put an impermeable barrier in the trench down further than roots go. These roots have been hogging water and nutrients so I hope next year the garden will be more productive and less thirsty. The garden is about 16 by 25 feet and usually provides plenty of squash, shallots, carrots, tomatoes, Swiss chard, lettuce, snow peas and green beans but this year it was pretty sad. I don't own this garden.... it owns me. I shouldn't bitch about the work though.....at least l can still do it.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bit of a sh*t day here.
> MrsDs cousin died suddenly last night, aged 82.
> Bit of history.
> She was born with her feet back to front.
> ...


Sorry to be reading that.

Here's hoping that all can be there for each other in the days to come.


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2020)

So sorry to hear about your loss Dave, what an inspiration people like that are though makes us mere mortals moaning about a hangover pretty weak I guess.


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Absolutely true story that I have likely posted previously.
> I had what I thought was German measles.
> Went to the Doc who looked and said.......uhmm "my cat had something like this" .
> She then got her big reference book down and started flicking through.
> ...



What? you had a blackcurrant drink and they could not see it.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Or every bottle/container labelled with your name, but the wrong contents, or wrong dose*, and taken the same number of them.
> 
> 
> *When did you last check what was actually on the tablet itself.


I always check the internal foil packaging.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2020)

Found a live stream and caught the final stages of the Giro......always enjoy seeing a breakaway rider get the stage win.


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Last time I went to see a doctor was about 25 years ago. Our local Dr has nothing but more and more complaints.



Over the last three years I've spent a lot of time and effort trying to help my Good Lady get the treatment she's needed, what we've gone through with that doesn't fill me with confidence, don't get me wrong we have some excellent doctors and nurses, its just there ain't enough of them, they usually don't have the time to deal with a problem effectively.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Oct 2020)

Afternoon all, back from an enjoyable loop of the Black Isle with MrsF, took the north coast road through Jemimaville on the way out, made it as far as Cromarty in the dry, it was quite bright in places. Had our sandwiches on a park bench then set off up the hill for the lumpy route home skirting Fortrose and taking in Mount Eagle, very clagged in and wet initially but dryed off by the time we got back to the cottage. Just over 50 miles.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Oct 2020)

Have to take my hat off to MrsF yesterday. The tv service in the cottage is terrestrial only, so no Quest or even S4C. No matter, she brings up Quest on her ipad then manages to broadcast it onto the tv . No idea how she did this, a dongle was involved and also a free app that she found a link to. Result was that we can now watch Quest on demand, we don’t even need to see their adverts


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2020)

Now I know most of you will have a mug to put your teeth in at night but just in case any still have their own, has anyone tried a sonic cleaner or water flosser, getting appointments for the hygienist is not easy it seems and I like to keep my teeth sparkling, in truth I eat too many sweets.


----------



## GM (5 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Now I know most of you will have a mug to put your teeth in at night but just in case any still have their own, has anyone tried a sonic cleaner or water flosser, getting appointments for the hygienist is not easy it seems and I like to keep my teeth sparkling, in truth I eat too many sweets.




I treated myself to a water flosser. I was due an appointment back in April which didn't happen. So I thought I'd try a water flosser, which about the same as my appointment would have cost. 
I like it, it makes your mouth feel fresher, wifey's even noticed my teeth seem whiter!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Now I know most of you will have a mug to put your teeth in at night but just in case any still have their own, has anyone tried a sonic cleaner or water flosser, getting appointments for the hygienist is not easy it seems and I like to keep my teeth sparkling, in truth I eat too many sweets.


Got all my own teeth, but very lazy with the flossing. I rarely remember to even use the normal floss.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Have to take my hat off to MrsF yesterday. The tv service in the cottage is terrestrial only, so no Quest or even S4C. No matter, she brings up Quest on her ipad then manages to broadcast it onto the tv . No idea how she did this, a dongle was involved and also a free app that she found a link to. Result was that we can now watch Quest on demand, we don’t even need to see their adverts




It's easy if you have a smart TV. You can cast all sorts of things including YouTube from your tablet onto your T.V.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2020)

Mr WD got himself a water flosser. He has probably used it twice what a waste of money


----------



## oldwheels (5 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Afternoon all, back from an enjoyable loop of the Black Isle with MrsF, took the north coast road through Jemimaville on the way out, made it as far as Cromarty in the dry, it was quite bright in places. Had our sandwiches on a park bench then set off up the hill for the lumpy route home skirting Fortrose and taking in Mount Eagle, very clagged in and wet initially but dryed off by the time we got back to the cottage. Just over 50 miles.


I once got lost on that road if it is the one along the hilltop. Looking for a house which I had an approx idea of location and took one of the side loops. I had no map and got disorientated and came to an electricity sub station with a van parked outside it. Aha he must know as the house I wanted was where his boss lived. Unfortunately it was just a delivery van and the driver admitted he was also lost.
There is a cycle/footpath from Fortrose to Avoch but at Fortrose it is pretty clear that the residents don't want anyone using it. The entrance to it is the width of handlebars - just, and hidden beside a house entrance. My trike would certainly not get through and the Brompton only just.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2020)

Well I had an incident packed ride. A man tried to overtake us as we turned right. He wanted to turn right in to the same road and tried to overtake on the wrong side of the T-junction.

He drove alongside, rolled down the window and started hurling abuse. One of our number, not me, responded in a similar manner. I was 20-30 yards ahead of the other three. The guy accelerated hard, passed me, slammed on, forcing me to swing hard right almost to the opposite gutter as he threw open the car door and jumped out shouting:

"Come on hard man. You want some?"

We cycled by.........


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I had an incident packed ride. A man tried to overtake us as we turned right. He wanted to turn right in to the same road and tried to overtake on the wrong side of the T-junction.
> 
> He drove alongside, rolled down the window and started hurling abuse. One of our number, not me, responded in a similar manner. I was 20-30 yards ahead of the other three. The guy accelerated hard, passed me, slammed on, forcing me to swing hard right almost to the opposite gutter as he threw open the car door and jumped out shouting:
> 
> ...




Bloody hell. People need to calm down


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2020)

Attention water flossers!!! Never heard of this before but a quick Google caught my interest.

I have to floss with tape or those little brushes regularly. Is the water flosser good? Worth a try?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Attention water flossers!!! Never heard of this before but a quick Google caught my interest.
> 
> I have to floss with tape or those little brushes regularly. Is the water flosser good? Worth a try?




I always feel that you will end up with more water all over your face and down the front of yourself than in your mouth. 

I use the little brushes as well. I like them.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody hell. People need to calm down


Our view is a lot of people are on a very short fuse due to Covid-19, lockdown, etc. We've encountered quite a lot of road rage, not close passes etc, but shouted abuse in recent months.

Last Thursday myself and a friend were riding two abreast up a wide, quiet road. A Jaguar passed us, horn blaring, stopped 30 yards ahead. We knew what was coming, swung across the road to clear the door which was thrown open.

As we went by he shouted:

"You should be riding parallel"

"We are!!!!" was our response.


----------



## Paulus (5 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Attention water flossers!!! Never heard of this before but a quick Google caught my interest.
> 
> I have to floss with tape or those little brushes regularly. Is the water flosser good? Worth a try?


MrsP has suggested trying one. This will be of interest.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> *Our view is a lot of people are on a very short fuse due to Covid-19, lockdown, etc.* We've encountered quite a lot of road rage, not close passes etc, but shouted abuse in recent months.
> 
> Last Thursday myself and a friend were riding two abreast up a wide, quiet road. A Jaguar passed us, horn blaring, stopped 30 yards ahead. We knew what was coming, swung across the road to clear the door which was thrown open.
> 
> ...


No excuse for the behaviour though.


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I always feel that you will end up with more water all over your face and down the front of yourself than in your mouth.
> 
> I use the little brushes as well. I like them.



My thought was we do each other's teeth.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I had an incident packed ride. A man tried to overtake us as we turned right. He wanted to turn right in to the same road and tried to overtake on the wrong side of the T-junction.
> 
> He drove alongside, rolled down the window and started hurling abuse. One of our number, not me, responded in a similar manner. I was 20-30 yards ahead of the other three. The guy accelerated hard, passed me, slammed on, forcing me to swing hard right almost to the opposite gutter as he threw open the car door and jumped out shouting:
> 
> ...


Was it Ronnie Pickering?


----------



## Paulus (5 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Was it Ronnie Pickering?


Who?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> No excuse for the behaviour though.


Absolutely but I think it is the explanation but not the excuse.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Who?



View: https://youtu.be/frOQufeWTYg


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> View: https://youtu.be/frOQufeWTYg



Floored, with a single punch
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/n...ng-floored-single-punch-outside-Hull-pub.html


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2020)

My wife is watching Ghosts which doesn't do much for me. I have a small whisky and have run out of stuff to read.

So I'm contemplating tomorrow. I can't think of a single thing to do other than the ironing.

I may do some online shopping.........


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> My wife is watching Ghosts which doesn't do much for me. I have a small whisky and have run out of stuff to read.
> 
> So I'm contemplating tomorrow. I can't think of a single thing to do other than the ironing.
> 
> I may do some online shopping.........


Bung a load in the washer, a bit more ironing to do.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bung a load in the washer, a bit more ironing to do.


Did that earlier..........I guess I could get some clean clothes out of the wardrobe to wash and iron. 😄


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2020)

Think I'll go to bed before I get in to trouble in the self-isolation thread. 🤔


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Did that earlier..........I guess I could get some clean clothes out of the wardrobe to wash and iron. 😄


You could point out that odd patch on the ceiling, saying it could do with painting. Only you don't know what colour.

Catch her off guard, making her feel you're not your normal self.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Attention water flossers!!! Never heard of this before but a quick Google caught my interest.
> 
> I have to floss with tape or those little brushes regularly. Is the water flosser good? Worth a try?


I have a panasonic


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I have a panasonic


Not ultra?


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2020)

Morning. It is dark and raining but due to go off soon. Might just have a walk and see if the roads dry up for a bimble later. Not feeling very energetic so it won't be far if I do.


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Think I'll go to bed before I get in to trouble in the self-isolation thread. 🤔



There are some people that I hope never join this section out there.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> There are some people that I hope never join this section out there.




I agree with you there. 

Anyhow. Morning to the rabble. Dark and raining here. Very bleh.

My Brum Brum is going to the garage today to have odds and sods done to her for the winter including having her bottom waxed .

No idea what time they will pick her up though. 

Stay safe folks now for some  then maybe some more


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> There are some people that I hope never join this section out there.


I suspect they are somewhat younger than us.

Amongst all the people I know, age range around 25-72, everyone is doing as asked. Two were a bit cavalier in their approach. I and others have spoken to them about it. Interestingly they've changed their behaviour. Peer pressure?

We have one young friend who because of his work refused to cycle with us for months. One can do nothing more than applaud him. Pleased to say he's back now.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

So good morning. The 70-90% chance of rain all day is proving correct!!  The Met Office map is interesting and I intend to watch it every day.

Still haven't thought of anything to do but feel better about that now. I do need to update the club website so hopefully I'll drive myself to do it today.

Have a good day.........👍


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I suspect they are somewhat younger than us.
> 
> Amongst all the people I know, age range around 25-72, everyone is doing as asked. Two were a bit cavalier in their approach. I and others have spoken to them about it. Interestingly they've changed their behaviour. Peer pressure?
> 
> We have one young friend who because of his work refused to cycle with us for months. One can do nothing more than applaud him. Pleased to say he's back now.



Younge than us, many do not sound or behave like it, right miserable old bunch some of them.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Younge than us, many do not sound or behave like it, right miserable old bunch some of them.


Possibly. One of the great things about ageing is I feel we do mature and that's why I feel they may be younger than us. I do mean this exactly as it implies.


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2020)

Welshie it seems is getting a brazillian done today to her brum brum today, the welsh do have odd names for things.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

MrsD has a hairdressers appointment this morning, so I'll get the shopping and walk the doggie while she's having it done.
Planning on going away this weekend, down to the Tamar valley for a week in the van.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Think I'll go to bed before I get in to trouble in the self-isolation thread. 🤔


Which thread is that?


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2020)

morning all looks like we have from 10 to 5


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Which thread is that?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/close-contact-self-isolation.267513/


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2020)

My Brum Brum has just been picked up by the nice man from my Suzuki garage.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2020)

I think I will pass on that one.

My grandson is still in isolation at Uni. Aber uni have been very good indeed. They contact my grandsons and his flatmates 2 or 3 times a day asking if they are ok. Do they need and shopping or washing done. Are they having problems breathing etc. Apart from losing his sense of smell, he is doing well.

As his twin saw him before they knew they had Covid19 he is also in isolation until Friday. He is playing by the rules. His PlayStation is getting a lot of use. I expect we shall see him as soon as he is able to leave the house.


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Which thread is that?



That is over in the dark side, stay well clear.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A restless night but awake now and on my first coffee ☕. Of course, word association has taken me from coffee to Brazil and on to thoughts of Welshies Brazilian which has perked me up no end 😁

Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☕🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️☔


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> That is over in the dark side, stay well clear.


You'll have gathered I was rather bored last night.........I'll try to stay in the sunshine and light today. 👍


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My Brum Brum has just been picked up by the nice man from my Suzuki garage.


There must be so many possibilities in this.......will probably keep me occupied for the day!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You'll have gathered I was rather bored last night.........I'll try to stay in the sunshine and light today. 👍


Talking of which, it's trying to break through here now.

Got my walk at first light and just finished my porridge. Cuppa now then no doubt sit here and browse too long before moving.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> There must be so many possibilities in this.......will probably keep me occupied for the day!!!!




Enjoy


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/close-contact-self-isolation.267513/


I just had a scan through the thread.
Think I'll give it a miss........I'd only be throwing petrol on the fire.


----------



## Sterlo (6 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Was it Ronnie Pickering?


No please, he's turned into a local "celebrity"


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2020)

We have a few Ronnie Pickering on this forum


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Oct 2020)

Morning all, a misty start here. Probably a walking day.


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Which thread is that?



Don't go, you retired folk will have time to argue with Skippy all day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Oct 2020)

Just noticed tree sparrows hopping around the garden table. We get a few in the hedgerows down south but not in the garden. 
Yesterday I went out to the bin and a huge flock of siskins flew over and landed in the birches nearby, must’ve been nearly a hundred of them.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Don't go, you retired folk will have time to argue with Skippy all day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Don't go, you retired folk will have time to argue with Skippy all day.


I put him on mute some weeks ago.


----------



## gavroche (6 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It is dark and raining but due to go off soon. Might just have a walk and see if the roads dry up for a bimble later. Not feeling very energetic so it won't be far if I do.


What, just 25 miles instead of 30 ?


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2020)

We have Pam's old car up for sale, evidently when somebody asks what is the best price and I answer £500 over what it is advertised for they go away, am I doing something wrong.


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2020)

Feeling a bit out of sorts. My BPPV has been acting up this last week and im on the tablets, which help but arent a cure. On top of that, something has been weighing on my mind so i didn't sleep well last night and i fewl tired and washed out. On top of that, stress aggravates BPPV...

So im sat here feeling a little out of sorts all round, wondering what to do with the day.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I have a panasonic


Is it good? Does it help remove food debris between teeth..........................................just askin' for a friend


----------



## GM (6 Oct 2020)

Morning all... I had a bit of a restless night, watching that program last night 'In the face of terror' about the hostages taken in Syria was playing on my mind. Might have to have an afternoon nap latter.

Out shortly to take Alan🐶 out for a walk over the park, and then carry on with the good work!


----------



## GM (6 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I have a panasonic



I've got a cordless Waterpik


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> Out shortly to take Alan🐶 out for a walk over the park, and then carry on with the good work!


Always makes me think of that advert that used to be on the telly years ago. Was it gophers or something? 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7VldWq95GY


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> I've got a cordless Waterpik



Does it work?


----------



## GM (6 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Always makes me think of that advert that used to be on the telly years ago. Was it gophers or something?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7VldWq95GY





I think that's what gave my daughter the idea to call him 




screenman said:


> Does it work?



Yes, it works for me. There's a knack to using it, you've just got to keep your mouth closed otherwise there's water everywhere.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

Yeah! The Amazon man has been...........................................I didn't order anything from Amazon but am now the proud recipient of a Smartphone Pocket Tripod with adjustable holder........foe selfies*** and a lot more. That's going to be a bundle of laughs when I whisk out from my cycle jersey pocket.

Someone, somewhere will be feeling very sad 

*** packaging is spelt "selfie's" but hey it's come from the PRC


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That's going to be a bundle of laughs when I whisk out from my cycle jersey pocket.


Can just imagine............oh Paul are you excited to see us? No, it's just my tripod!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2020)

New changes to the highway code will be taking place soon. Priority will be given to cyclists, pedestrians and horses. 

It's quite telling that 60% of drivers don't like the idea that those with vehicles that cause the most damage will have to take greater responsibility.

Express: New Highway Code law change proposals met with opposition by two-thirds of motorists.
https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...ges-highway-code-updates-hierarchy-road-users


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yeah! The Amazon man has been...........................................I didn't order anything from Amazon but am now the proud recipient of a Smartphone Pocket Tripod with adjustable holder........foe selfies*** and a lot more. That's going to be a bundle of laughs when I whisk out from my cycle jersey pocket.
> 
> Someone, somewhere will be feeling very sad
> 
> *** packaging is spelt "selfie's" but hey it's come from the PRC




I am expecting something from Amazon as well but it could take another week or more to get here. And it is coming all the way from China as well. Grrrrr


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am expecting something from Amazon as well but it could take another week or more to get here. And it is coming all the way from China as well. Grrrrr


I am finding you have to be careful with Amazon now. Seems to be more and more Chinese sellers and if you don't check, the long delay in getting whatever it is can be annoying.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> New changes to the highway code will be taking place soon. Priority will be given to cyclists, pedestrians and horses.
> 
> It's quite telling that 60% of drivers don't like the idea that those with vehicles that cause the most damage will have to take greater responsibility.
> 
> ...


What .....and they don't even pay road tax


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> I've got a cordless Waterpik



All this sounds dreadfully expensive. 
When I was working I had occasion to use an oxy-acetylene cutting torch from time to time. Fortunately I still have the set of fine needle files that I used to clean out the nozzles when they clogged up 👍

Welding goggles >>>😎<<<


----------



## Paulus (6 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Can just imagine............oh Paul are you excited to see us? No, it's just my tripod!


Or, 
Is that a tripod in your pocket, or you just pleased to see us?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Can just imagine............oh Paul are you excited to see us? No, it's just my tripod!


----------



## Paulus (6 Oct 2020)

Morning all, a bit late on parade today. 
The dog has been walked whilst the weather was sunny, and now for some domestics.
I have a monthly Sainsbugs delivery to look forward to later.
I am now picking the green tomatoes that are on the trusses to bring them inside to finish ripening off. The ones that don't will be turned into chutney.
Another day in paradise.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am expecting something from Amazon as well but it could take another week or more to get here. And it is coming all the way from China as well. Grrrrr


I can let you have a smartphone tripod free + P&P if this helps.................................


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2020)

I'm in Harvey's Coffee Cabin with a coffee and a teacake, I've been diverted this morning, flooded lane.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2020)

It's hissing down here and the wind is a howling


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> *That is over in the dark side,* stay well clear.


Ooh no it's not!


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> A restless night but awake now and on my first coffee ☕. Of course, word association has taken me from coffee to Brazil and on to thoughts of Welshies Brazilian which has perked me up no end 😁
> 
> Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☕🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️☔


Nuts


----------



## pawl (6 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am finding you have to be careful with Amazon now. Seems to be more and more Chinese sellers and if you don't check, the long delay in getting whatever it is can be annoying.




I ordered a tub of Tiger Barm through Amazon that took 10 day’s to be delivered.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Feeling a bit out of sorts. My BPPV has been acting up this last week and im on the tablets, which help but arent a cure. On top of that, something has been weighing on my mind so i didn't sleep well last night and i fewl tired and washed out. On top of that, stress aggravates BPPV...
> 
> So im sat here feeling a little out of sorts all round, wondering what to do with the day.


Wake the sun up, someone's forgot.
Watch the river, it may stop.
Teach that turtle how to swim.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> I ordered a tub of Tiger Barm through Amazon that took 10 day’s to be delivered.


That's not too bad considering that Tigers are so rare and The Amazon is so far away...


----------



## gavroche (6 Oct 2020)

It was dry when I started Molly's walk. It certainly wasn't on the way back. Even Molly couldn't wait to get home.


----------



## pawl (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> My wife is watching Ghosts which doesn't do much for me. I have a small whisky and have run out of stuff to read.
> 
> So I'm contemplating tomorrow. I can't think of a single thing to do other than the ironing.
> 
> I may do some online shopping.........




Get the Exorcist in .😱😱😱


----------



## pawl (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Think I'll go to bed before I get in to trouble in the self-isolation thread. 🤔





If you get in trouble in that thread so will I don’t normally read those threads or post a comment.Enough said.


----------



## pawl (6 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> There are some people that I hope never join this section out there.




With the attitude displayed they probably won’t survive that long.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I just had a scan through the thread.
> Think I'll give it a miss........I'd only be throwing petrol on the fire.



Isn’t that what you are meant to do?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2020)

Late on parade sorry.
Just back from having my 2nd lot of bloods taken.
Flicked through today's posts and am now concerned.
It took me a full week to get over reading about Mo and her fluffy pussy. Now I have to go through it again thinking about Welshie getting a Brazilian and her bottom waxed.
Is nothing sacred on here


----------



## pawl (6 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think I will pass on that one.
> 
> My grandson is still in isolation at Uni. Aber uni have been very good indeed. They contact my grandsons and his flatmates 2 or 3 times a day asking if they are ok. Do they need and shopping or washing done. Are they having problems breathing etc. Apart from losing his sense of smell, he is doing well.
> 
> As his twin saw him before they knew they had Covid19 he is also in isolation until Friday. He is playing by the rules. His PlayStation is getting a lot of use. I expect we shall see him as soon as he is able to leave the house.





Good for them.


----------



## pawl (6 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> That's not too bad considering that Tigers are so rare and The Amazon is so far away...




A little disappointed The tv advert shows a roar when the lid is taken off.


----------



## pawl (6 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Late on parade sorry.
> Just back from having my 2nd lot of bloods taken.
> Flicked through today's posts and am now concerned.
> It took me a full week to get over reading about Mo and her fluffy pussy. Now I have to go through it again thinking about Welshie getting a Brazilian and her bottom waxed.
> Is nothing sacred on here





One would not expect such comments from the retired gentle folk Good laugh though in it


----------



## oldwheels (6 Oct 2020)

Nobody seems to pick brambles anymore. On my usual short walk from the house there are a lot of brambles and in other areas I have noticed the same. In the fairly recent past none remained on the bushes very long and when we went for our daily walk at this time of year we always had a poly bag each and soon built up a fair stock in the freezer.
Got to keep hanging around for GP phone calls. Today's one was a sensible sounding consultant but I fear the next one will be offering me a camera down the gullet {can't remember the proper term} to investigate gastric reflux.
Need to go and try to work out how to get sound on for a zoom meeting later. At one recent one which I was not attending the chairman died on line so to speak. That is dead from a heart attack. Scary.


----------



## GM (6 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> All this sounds dreadfully expensive.
> When I was working I had occasion to use an oxy-acetylene cutting torch from time to time. Fortunately I still have the set of fine needle files that I used to clean out the nozzles when they clogged up 👍
> 
> Welding goggles >>>😎<<<




I bought something similar in the Rolson bargain bin in Homebase once, gave up using them as tooth picks as I kept stabbing my gums!





PaulSB said:


> I can let you have a smartphone tripod free + P&P if this helps.................................




I think you might that as a sort of scam. A few weeks ago wifey got a surprise package from Amazon, after a bit of googling it's the seller trying to bump up the sales table. Usually the items are only worth pennies!


----------



## 12boy (6 Oct 2020)

Going to be a lovely day here. I'll dig in the damn trench for an hour, ride my bike after a little core work and a stretch or two , and then work with Mrs 12 to clean out a bit more of the garage, a task I really dislike. My garage doors have a glass pane that allows most potted plants to survive through the winter and there will be room for them, and perhaps even my weight bench. I've put a pic in with the coldframes that currently house all these plants. 
Tomorrow is my first grandchild's due date but if he follows the Mitchell tradition he won't want to come out, maybe for weeks. A month or so after birth we'll be allowed to see him, so that is something to look forward to. 
About three years ago I began seriously flossing my teeth 2 times a day for about 2 minutes a pop. The dental hygienist told me your teeth will last longer if you floss well than if you brush well although it's good to do both. I suspect if I'd always done this I'd never had any cavities. My dad pretty much lost his teeth in the Pacific in WW2, and when he got drunk he'd take out his false teeth and pull his lower lip over his nose or the upper over his chin. I thought it was funny, but boy o boy did it piss my mother off.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2020)

A bit of an adventure this morning, 53 miles the journey, Harvey's Coffee Cabin at Twycross the destination. It wasn't to bad when I left the house, bright with a strong breeze and not too cold. Out through Keresley, Astley, Ansly and down Purley Chase to Mancetter, round the island on the A5 and into Witherley, finding Mythe Lane flooded I diverted through Atterton and Upton then picked up the A444 and rode the rest of the way into Twycross. Leaving the cafe I found the weather had changed, dark clouds had rolled in, it had turned cold and the wind had picked up. I followed my regular route back through Little Twycross, Congerstone, Barton In The Beans, Market Bosworth and onto Shenton, I then crossed the A444 into Sheepy Magna, where I encountered my first shower, I continued on towards Atherstone, ignored Mythe Lane and rode through the industrial estate round the island on the A5 and into Mancetter, here I encountered my first heavy shower, I rode up Purley Chase and followed a regular route home though Ansley, Astley into the outskirts of Bedworth and onto Coventry riding through a succession of heavy showers, one of those days I would normally park the bike, take my gear off and jump in the shower, today I had to get our papers and make sure my Good Lady had something to eat and drink before I could shower. The new mudguards worked well, no rubbing, which was good for my average speed, and no problems. So a ride which was good in places but a bit too damp for my liking in other places.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2020)

My car is done. Brake cable changed. Front arm done, windscreen wipers have been looked at and she has had her bottom waxed to within an inch of her life. 

The pipe that carries the transmission oil is begining to corrode as well but it should last until the MOT in January. 

She should be back by 6 pm, so I am a happy bunny.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My car is done. Brake cable changed. Front arm done, windscreen wipers have been looked at and she has had her bottom waxed to within an inch of her life.
> 
> The pipe that carries the transmission oil is begining to corrode as well but it should last until the MOT in January.
> 
> She should be back by 6 pm, so I am a happy bunny.


Any chance of a photo of your shiny waxed bottom ??


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Oct 2020)

A circuit of Ord Hill opposite Inverness today, mostly cloudy but mostly dry. Surprisingly warm, I was in shirt sleeves for a bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Any chance of a photo of your shiny waxed bottom ??




That would be slightly difficult to do.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2020)

Windy doggie walk this morning.
Was going onto the beach, but it was blowing a sandstorm so we cut through the dunes instead.















The last photo is of Sir James Dyson's (the vacuum cleaner guy) recently finished holiday home.
Local estimates are that it cost over £5m to build. I can believe that.
It took nearly 4 years to build and a mate of mine, in the know, reckons the earthworks/foundations alone cost around £1m.
It's used about 2 weeks a year.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2020)

Blimey! Who ordered April showers for October? We've had a succession of heavy showers roll through this afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Any chance of a photo of your shiny waxed bottom ??


Before and after shots would have been better.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2020)

My car is back. £296 all in so I am def a happy bunny.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

Just been ferreting around in the cupboards for chicken stock. Found some fish stock........best before November............2009 🤔😲


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

Local flooding.......about 5 miles away.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just been ferreting around in the cupboards for chicken stock. Found some fish stock........best before November............2009 🤔😲




Good God. That's the sort of thing I find in my cupboards


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Local flooding.......about 5 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 550957




That looks very sad, stay safe guys.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

Found out why I have a new tripod. Sometime ago I agreed to a video promotional clip for my FA's company. The tripod is to hold my phone while they do the interview.

The young lady who looks after our little bit of cash has been so interested, kind and helpful over the last 15 years I couldn't possibly have refused.


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2020)

Christ, if it rains any more I'll grow gills.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> That looks very sad, stay safe guys.


It is but fortunately the house is unoccupied and is part of a local council owned park.

One of my cycle routes home runs along the house side of the railings. Looks like I'll need an alternative tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It is but fortunately the house is unoccupied and is part of a local council owned park.
> 
> One of my cycle routes home runs along the house side of the railings. Looks like I'll need an alternative tomorrow.




I see you have sneaked out of here again, you really must stop confusing those poor people with facts they do not understand.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> I see you have sneaked out of here again, you really must stop confusing those poor people with facts they do not understand.


Please don't say these things when I have a mouthful of whisky!!! 

I find the lack of understanding quite incredible. I don't often get involved on FB but I'd enjoy that one being on my feed!!!

I'll try to stay in for the night..........😊


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just been ferreting around in the cupboards for chicken stock. Found some fish stock........best before November............2009 🤔😲


It's not 1830 yet, you should be okay.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's not 1830 yet, you should be okay.


Another one...... either you lot are exceptionally witty tonight or I need more water.......

.......off to dry the phone screen now!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2020)

I do hope you lot are behaving yourselves, and If not, I hope your being very very bad.


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2020)

I think there may be more rain on the way...


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I do hope you lot are behaving yourselves, and If not, I hope your being very very bad.


I'm sure my mum used to say something on the lines of "If you can't be good........" can't recall the rest.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm sure my mum used to say something on the lines of "If you can't be good........" can't recall the rest.


Don’t get caught? Lol.


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2020)

My dad once told me good girls are good and bad girls are, he never did finish as my mother walked into the room.


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2020)

He was about to say "...better!"


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t get caught? Lol.


Quite possibly...


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just been ferreting around in the cupboards for chicken stock. Found some fish stock........best before November............2009 🤔😲


Should be nicely matured by now.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Another one...... either you lot are exceptionally witty tonight or I need more water.......
> 
> .......off to dry the phone screen now!


Couldn't you just use a stock phone, that's water resistant?


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm sure my mum used to say something on the lines of "If you can't be good........" can't recall the rest.



Be careful.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Christ, if it rains any more I'll grow gills.



I keep checking for webbed feet, there can't be much more up there to come down.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I keep checking for webbed feet, there can't be much more up there to come down.


The gardens need it.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> The gardens need it.


See if you still feel the same way in a months time.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> See if you still feel the same way in a months time.


I'm planting the rice next week.


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Oct 2020)

Night night everyone


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2020)

Stayed in and had an early night @screenman 

Very dark outside and gusting wind. I've a 40/45 mile blast this morning which I don't fancy but a buddy is expecting me.

Need to leave early as I have to go and look for my very nice Crank Brothers tyre lever. Had a puncture on Monday on the way home and I'm hoping I left it at the spot.

Some dickhead had thrown a bag of rubbish out of the car. Broken Heineken bottles all over the cycle lane. Slashed across my tubeless and wrecked it. You've no idea how messy getting a tube in to a tubeless is in pouring rain - gunk, water, crap everywhere!!!!

New tyre £70........if I ever see the driver

Nothing else planned except cleaning out my neighbour's gutter. It sags slightly, collects debris and water backs up to overflow outside our front door. I wouldn't mind but this is someone who has forgotten how to say thank you for little things. She has depression, rarely comes out and ignores every opportunity for friendship and interaction. I'll prop a ladder over her front window, she'll be watching telly, I'll clatter up and down but there'll be no pop her head out of the front door etc.

It's very sad how depression stops folk helping themselves. It's almost as though accepting help feels like a weakness.


----------



## screenman (7 Oct 2020)

Morning all, off for a swim shortly followed by a day at home, nice and relaxed.


----------



## Paulus (7 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees, 
Not a bad start to the day here. The forecast looks good for today. 
Once Milly has been walked, I will be out on the bike for a few miles, got to keep the legs ticking over. Plus, I have to pick up a few things from the shops. 
Stay safe everyone. 😊


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

Muttley already walked. Its taken 6 days, but it has finally stopped raining.


----------



## Paulus (7 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Muttley already walked. Its taken 6 days, but it has finally stopped raining.


You walked the dog for 6 days in the rain?🤔

Sorry @classic33


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2020)

Morning. Been up for hours. 7 mile jog, nice bath when I got back and just had my Fruit and Fibre. Cuppa now. Oh, and it's blue bin day, how exciting


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks. A dry start, but a little breezy. Still waiting for an item from Amazon. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Nipping into Barnstaple first thing as MrsD wants to get some stuff prior to us going away on Saturday.
Got to be back home by midday as someone is coming to pick up a porch awning that I've just sold on FB.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

No rain today🙂 a friend is coming round and we'll be off for a run about 9:30, nothing too ambitious, have to see how the legs feel. 
Veg box is due shortly plus a few goodies from SJS cycles 🙂

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🌞


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> off for a run about 9:30, nothing too ambitious, have to see how the legs feel


Mine were dying this morning........was really hard work. It's getting to be a rare occasion these days my legs actually feel like they have much strength in them. Just enjoy it when it happens


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2020)

Had a bit of a sheety few days with something on my mind, but im starting to feel psychologically a bit better now.

Also sufrered a flare up of vertigo, which may have been triggered by the stress of the former. That has started to ease a bit now, but the tinnitus is turned up to 11 at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> but the tinnitus is turned up to 11 at the moment.


Getting bother with this myself now. I have never listened to loud music or worked in a noisy workplace, so guess it's just an age thing. It's annoying when it's quiet.


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2020)

I lost some high frequency hearing in my right ear due to being a rifleman in an infantry regiment at a time when the Army thought ear defenders were for weaklings and commies. Its not that bad, but as a result I don't listen to loud music, don't wear headphones, wear ear plugs when playing with the band, etc.

Fortunately ive never suffered and psychological issues with is. Although its bad it usually passes after the BPPV has gone, and hopefully this time will be no different.


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Been up for hours. 7 mile jog...


Coincidentally, Ive just curled off a 7 mile log.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Getting bother with this myself now. I have never listened to loud music or worked in a noisy workplace, so guess it's just an age thing. It's annoying when it's quiet.


My grandson has suffered with it since being, maybe 5 years old**. So his can't be down to age or excess noise.
**MrsD has just told me he was 14. What do I know


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Mine were dying this morning........was really hard work. It's getting to be a rare occasion these days my legs actually feel like they have much strength in them. Just enjoy it when it happens



Oh, that's so true Mo. I went for a run last week and after a couple of miles I realised that my legs felt ok so I just kept on running and ended up running ten miles. It's a bit "Bitter Sweet" as it's great when it happens, but it makes it a bit more frustrating when the legs won't co-operate.
I don't mind the fatigue when it is "well earned" it's when it's outside my control that I find it frustrating.

On occasion I've been asked for advice about endurance training, and I'd explain that the training starts when your legs get tired, anyone can run when they're feeling good, it's pushing on and running when fatigued that is both mentally and physically tough. Fortunately our bodies are amazingly good at adapting and can cover great distances, it's how fast you cover them that's the challenge


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Getting bother with this myself now. I have never listened to loud music or worked in a noisy workplace, so guess it's just an age thing. It's annoying when it's quiet.




I have been getting it in my left ear. Most of the time i can block it out thank goodness.


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Getting bother with this myself now. I have never listened to loud music or worked in a noisy workplace, so guess it's just an age thing. It's annoying when it's quiet.



Yes, its annoying but I've had that long that most of the time I manage to ignore it and mostly I'm aware of it at night, I've worked in some noisy places, factory machine shops, driving vans and small lorries, LDV 3.5 ton flat back, I wouldn't drive it above 60 as it was too noisy above that speed.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2020)

Morning all.
No rain today**.....makes a pleasant change.
The aunty's hearing aid seems to have packed in and without it she is stone deaf. Sad as she is trapped in her flat and can't hear if we phone her.
I had a brief look at it yesterday.....no joy. I am going back today with some spare bits from mine. I will give it a clean, put one of my batteries in etc and see what happens.

Any deaf old farts on here that can offer suggestions ??
**unbelievable......its just started raining


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2020)

My tinnitus was brought on by years of motorcycle racing......and yes, I always wore ear plugs.
It manifests in two distinct ways, both occurring simultaneously.
When I'm in a quiet situation I get a very high pitched whistle, almost at the top end of my hearing range, coupled with a very low hum right at the bottom of the range.
The low hum was the first to appear, when I was in my 40s. When it did, I spent ages wandering around the house trying to figure out where it was coming from. 
Generally speaking, my tinnitus isn't a problem as I seem to be able to block it out in all but the quietest moments.


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> No rain today**.....makes a pleasant change.
> The aunty's hearing aid seems to have packed in and without it she is stone deaf. Sad as she is trapped in her flat and can't hear if we phone her.
> I had a brief look at it yesterday.....no joy. I am going back today with some spare bits from mine. I will give it a clean, put one of my batteries in etc and see what happens.
> ...


Eh?


----------



## GM (7 Oct 2020)

Morning all... I could write a book about my tinnitus. I blame The Who, we used to sit in front of Pete Townsend's amp when we used to see them at the Marquee Club.
First job is to pop down to Screwfix on the bromie, our local one hasn't got what I wanted so a pootle down to Wood Green.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2020)

Mine is just a continuous mid range noise. The pitch never changes up or down. There is no secondary noise just a continuous sound.


----------



## pawl (7 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I do hope you lot are behaving yourselves, and If not, I hope your being very very bad.




Are we ever anything else.I see it as a perk of advancing years


----------



## pawl (7 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I keep checking for webbed feet, there can't be much more up there to come down.






With my luck I’m more likely to get trench foot than webbed feet.🚣🏽‍♂️🚣🏽‍♂️🚣🏽‍♂️


----------



## pawl (7 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> See if you still feel the same way in a months time.



He probably will when his crop of rice he planted in his paddy field matures


----------



## pawl (7 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, off for a swim shortly followed by a day at home, nice and relaxed.




I know we have had a lot of rain.Wouldn’t have thought enough to abandon the bike


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Oct 2020)

Morning all, sunshine and showers forecast. Heading down to Speyside today for trip to the Highland Wildlife Park, should be quiet this week as most schools don’t start their half term until next week.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, sunshine and showers forecast. Heading down to Speyside today for trip to the Highland Wildlife Park, should be quiet this week as most schools don’t start their half term until next week.


Must be 50 years since I was there! It's lasted well.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Oct 2020)

I've just got up  so Hi


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up  so Hi


Afternoon! Soon be time to go back to bed.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up  so Hi


Owdo, and keep the noise down.
There's folk not all here yet!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, sunshine and showers forecast. Heading down to Speyside today for trip to the Highland Wildlife Park, should be quiet this week as most schools don’t start their half term until next week.


Speyside!!!! Ooohh, get me some nice malt whisky while you are there please


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2020)

Re the hearing aid !!!
The Doc told us that NHS clinic is closed and the best she could do was write to them asking for an appointment.
So......this morning I decided to phone (nothing ventured, nothing gained etc ).
Got through, no problems, appointment at 10.30 tomorrow.
And then we had to phone the stone deaf aunty to try and explain  (Her phone
flashes, she picks it up, can't hear, gets upset and slams it down).
my head aches.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2020)

Ooh. The highlight today is...... tomorrow is bin day, so MR WD is putting the bins out. Is there no end to the excitement?


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2020)

Just got back from town and have cut the lawns. They never stop growing down here!
Seriously, I have to cut them every month - right through winter.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just got back from town and have cut the lawns. They never stop growing down here!
> Seriously, I have to cut them every month - right through winter.


That's OK if you can
round here the lawn in the back grows all winter - but the ground is too wet to mow it
by the time we get a dry spell in spring it will be 6 inches high!!!


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2020)

Which is 5 inches higher than Dirks love lolly when he thinks dirty thoughts


----------



## Paulus (7 Oct 2020)

I've been out and about on the old Falcon this morning, 






Now having a spot of lunch.


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2020)

I'm back in Harvey's coffee Cabin, this time in the car, I'm treating my Good Lady to a spot of lunch.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> I've been out and about on the old Falcon this morning,
> View attachment 551043
> 
> 
> ...


Suppose you fell through the door as you went past, as though grabbed by an unseen force.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. The highlight today is...... tomorrow is bin day, so MR WD is putting the bins out. Is there no end to the excitement?


You could always help him


----------



## gavroche (7 Oct 2020)

Good afternoon. Lovely weather here so off for a ride after I have digested my lunch. Must make the most of the weather as it won't last.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. The highlight today is...... tomorrow is bin day, so MR WD is putting the bins out. Is there no end to the excitement?


Grey, blue and brown have been emptied. I need to get them in........can I spin this out to fill the afternoon?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You could always help him




Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2020)

Nackered. Strong winds and no legs. Absolutely nothing to give. I think I may need a day or two of recovery. Got totally blitzed on Sunday and it's taken its toll.

I will clean out the gutter, get the bins in and then I'm slobbing for the rest of the day.

It's not my turn to cook either 😄


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Nackered. Strong winds and no legs. Absolutely nothing to give. I think I may need a day or two of recovery. Got totally blitzed on Sunday and it's taken its toll.
> 
> I will clean out the gutter, get the bins in and then I'm slobbing for the rest of the day.
> 
> It's not my turn to cook either 😄




Good man. Slobbing is good.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Grey, blue and brown have been emptied. I need to get them in........can I spin this out to fill the afternoon?


Bring the grey one in.
Think about it.
Decide that was the wrong one so take it out again.
Have a cup of tea.
Bring the blue one in etc etc. You could easily spin it out for the afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2020)

Or another idea.
I have just tried this and can tell you it works.
Its our blue and green tomorrow so I take them out today.
So.........
I took the green one out then made passionate love for 45 minutes precisely.
Took the blue one out and again made passionate love (could only last 30 minutes).
I tell you what...... that woman next door was ecstatic.
MrsD wasn't so happy though.
Another positive.......I never have to take the bins out again


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Or another idea.
> I have just tried this and can tell you it works.
> Its our blue and green tomorrow so I take them out today.
> So.........
> ...


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I took the green one out then made passionate love for 45 minutes precisely



You missed the decimal point out Dave...


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2020)

Gutter ✔️
Bins ✔️ (I'm not divulging any possible sexual exploits)
Cup of tea ✔️
Custard creams ✔️
Another cup of tea ✔️
Chocolate digestives ✔️

Slobbing.........to be continued


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2020)

Noooooo!!!
Our best local chippy has closed due to one of their staff testing positive for covid.
Fish Friday might have to be cancelled.
This is getting serious! 
I blame Trump......


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Gutter ✔
> Bins ✔ (I'm not divulging any possible sexual exploits)
> Cup of tea ✔
> Custard creams ✔
> ...



I detest slobbing.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> You missed the decimal point out Dave...


----------



## pawl (7 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Grey, blue and brown have been emptied. I need to get them in........can I spin this out to fill the afternoon?
> [/QU
> 
> Go via Whitby


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Oct 2020)

Speyside was fabulous as always


----------



## numbnuts (7 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's good to be home .....some lousy sod has pinched a large roll of bin bags from the bin cupboard and *my bedroom light will not work and the bulb is OK I think a wire has come out of the ceiling fixure, well I ain't doing it*.



Just had an email from my housing association about the said light -


> In order for us to log a repair for you, please can you confirm the following;
> -Do you have a window in the bathroom?
> -If the door is open can you use light from the hallway?
> -Do you have a light or lamp you can use temporarily ?


I think I'll have to do it myself , but I'm not suppose to.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just had an email from my housing association about the said light -
> 
> I think I'll have to do it myself , but I'm not suppose to.


What you do is get it wrong, blow the main fuse(plunging everybody into darkness) then wait whilst they start blaming you.

Current regulations make it illegal for you to attempt a repair for the reasons above. Especially since you've just had a leak in the ceiling fixed. Water & electric don't mix very well.

Is it the bathroom or the bedroom?
You say bedroom, they say bathroom.
If it is the bathroom, they've given you some pretty stupid advice about taking a lamp, presumably plugged in, in there.

Have a gander...
https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/h...irs-what-are-the-landlord-s-responsibilities/

https://www.electricalsafetyfirst.org.uk/guidance/safety-around-the-home/bathroom-safety/


----------



## screenman (7 Oct 2020)

Pam just served me a nice mixed salad with red bonnets in it, I have so far used both fire putter outers, 4 gallons of ice cream and have put the toilet roll in the fridge ready for tomorrow.

Also known as scotch bonnets.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Pam just served me a nice mixed salad with red bonnets in it, I have so far used both fire putter outers, 4 gallons of ice cream and have put the toilet roll in the fridge ready for tomorrow.
> 
> Also known as scotch bonnets


Didn't anyone tell you...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Oct 2020)

Now trying to digest the new 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 covid restrictions. As far as I can see they’re not going to make any difference to MrsF and me, we’re mightily relieved that she hasn’t introduced travel restrictions. But very mindful of the impact that they will have on countryside pubs and hotels


----------



## numbnuts (7 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> What you do is get it wrong, blow the main fuse(plunging everybody into darkness) then wait whilst they start blaming you.
> 
> Current regulations make it illegal for you to attempt a repair for the reasons above. Especially since you've just had a leak in the ceiling fixed. Water & electric don't mix very well.
> 
> ...


Hi it's my bedroom, what they are saying is I could use the light shining from the bath room to see in my bedroom as they are opposite each other, but as I do have other bedside lights it is not a problem, but my my housing association is getting worse when it comes to repairs, it never use to be like this and I think they are very short of money and cutting back.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2020)

Talk about a heart stopping moment. Ten minutes ago I had an NHS T&T alert!!!!

Oh shoot! was my first reaction........





.......then I opened the alert expecting the worst but no. This "alert" was my weekly reminder that I have alerts turned on.

FFS I'm 66 the friggin alert was dangerous enough. I was genuinely frightened!!!! 😲


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Hi it's my bedroom, what they are saying is I could use the light shining from the bath room to see in my bedroom as they are opposite each other, but as I do have other bedside lights it is not a problem, but my my housing association is getting worse when it comes to repairs, it never use to be like this and I think they are very short of money and cutting back.


They can't shortcut safety though. 
Chances are their contractors used a bulk purchase of fittings that'll be hard for you to find a replacement to match.

Furthest I'd go is a quick check that all wires are secure in place. Should you e-mail them back, ask if you attempting to fix it would affect you in anyway. Getting names if possible, of who says what.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Talk about a heart stopping moment. Ten minutes ago I had an NHS T&T alert!!!!
> 
> Oh shoot! was my first reaction........
> 
> ...


Another reason why I won’t be downloading the app, T&P its called here.


----------



## 12boy (7 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Had a bit of a sheety few days with something on my mind, but im starting to feel psychologically a bit better now.
> 
> Also sufrered a flare up of vertigo, which may have been triggered by the stress of the former. That has started to ease a bit now, but the tinnitus is turned up to 11 at the moment.


Decades ago I saw a specialist who informed me my vertigo and ringing ears were caused by too high a percentage of sodium in my inner ear. He prescribed a diuretic which reduces body sodium and unfortunately magnesium and potassium. There are some that don't affect potassium, though. From time to time it comes back and I resume the diuretic and pretty much avoid salt when I can..obviously I am not a Dr but this approach works for me. I sure hate that feeling the room is spinning and I'm going to hurl and nary a drop of booze has crossed my lips. 
Another gorgeous day here. Already got a few feet further on the trench and got 23 miles in on the Brompton. It's only 2 pm here and there's lot more fun to be had, I'm sure. Hope things go well for youall.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Oct 2020)

MrsF has just pointed out to me another impact of the new 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 restrictions, you can’t get a meal anywhere in Scotland after 6pm unless you are a resident in a hotel. So that’s most B&B’s knocked for six then.


----------



## Paulus (8 Oct 2020)

Good morning all, 
An early start as the wind woke us up at 04.30 and we can't get back to sleep. 
Now listening to the shipping forecast on R4.
It's going to be a long day.🚴‍♂️


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all,
> An early start as the wind woke us up at 04.30 and we can't get back to sleep.
> Now listening to the shipping forecast on R4.
> It's going to be a long day.🚴‍♂️


Morning Paulus. No wind here yet but it's to get breezy as the day goes on. Bit chilly up here but might try and get out early or I just can't be bothered as the day progresses and I see the wind picking up.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all,
> An early start as the wind woke us up at 04.30 and we can't get back to sleep.
> Now listening to the shipping forecast on R4.
> It's going to be a long day.🚴‍♂️



I like long days.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

Morning all, very Drago pants here last night, Aldi and Lidl beckons this morning which means Pam fill the trolley whilst I scan the middle isles. Have fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, very Drago pants here last night, Aldi and Lidl beckons this morning which means Pam fill the trolley whilst I scan the middle isles. Have fun.


Just remember, you don't need another drill or a power saw!


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

It is not cycling weather here at the moment.


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2020)

Good morning all.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

Peanut butter and sliced banana on toast for brekkie, not sure where Pam has come up with that one from, I am guessing we have too many bananas in stock.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

It's blowing around 45 mph out there, so I think I'll give the beach a miss this morning. Not nice being sandblasted!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

Morning. It started to rain at 7 pm last night and it's still very wet her and breezy, just like a winter day.

Talking about middle isles, I went Into liddl in Newtown once and for some unknown reason they had Kilts for sale. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Peanut butter and sliced banana on toast for brekkie, not sure where Pam has come up with that one from, I am guessing we have too many bananas in stock.




I haven't been awake long and this is the first thing I read.........😄


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I haven't been awake long and this is the first thing I read.........😄



What! Food of the Gods. The only improvement I'd make is to spread Marmite on the toast. 
Toast > Butter > Marmite > Peanut Butter ( 100% peanut, no Palm oil or added salt, crunchy) > sliced banana. 
❤️👍


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> What! Food of the Gods. The only improvement I'd make is to spread Marmite on the toast.
> Toast > Butter > Marmite > Peanut Butter ( 100% peanut, no Palm oil or added salt, crunchy) > sliced banana.
> ❤👍


 and another


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> What! Food of the Gods. The only improvement I'd make is to spread Marmite on the toast.
> Toast > Butter > Marmite > Peanut Butter ( 100% peanut, no Palm oil or added salt, crunchy) > sliced banana.
> ❤👍


What are you trying to do to me today........marmite


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

Morning all.
Heavy rain all night but none forecast today. Mind you, there was none forecast for yesterday and it lashed down.
Front garden is full of standing water.
AND we have a leak !!! Looks like a seal in the window. Its 27 years old so owes us nothing but I doubt I can get new seals fitted 
In other news.........
We have to collect the aunty's hearing aid, take it to the NHS place in the hospital for (hopefully) a simple re-set. Takes 2 as the parking is dreadful so I will drop MrsD off then find a street to park in. All good fun.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

Good day. It's wet and cold, not a good start made worse by the discussion on appalling breakfast tastes. I shall have a nourishing bowl of porridge shortly. 

Went to bed at 10.20 last night and didn't wake till 7.20. Excellent. I was very tired and fed up, depressed to be honest, to the extent I'd decided to stop riding for a while. Think I must have overdone things recently. The problem is finding the motivation to do anything else and I keep getting this vision of there being nothing left to do. Feeling better this morning but not really myself. Feckin' virus. Anyway this morning, 9.00am, I'm doing a video interview as part of a general promotion for my financial advisor and her firm. Very happy to do this as she has been such a good friend and advisor to me over the last 15 years.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

I guess many of you have looked at Flightradar.org or the like, I just looked at shipradar, wow! who knew there were so many out there.


----------



## dickyknees (8 Oct 2020)

Bore da pawb. Dry and breezy here. 
Marmite. mmmmmm my favourite 


screenman said:


> I just looked at shipradar, wow!


Living near a port I use a ship tracking app. You’re right, you wouldn’t believe how much sea traffic there is.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> What are you trying to do to me today........marmite


Hmmm........think I might have my favourite this morning.........Marmite porridge!


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> I guess many of you have looked at Flightradar.org or the like, I just looked at shipradar, wow! who knew there were so many out there.



It's a real eye opener. During the early stages of the pandemic there were all sorts of bottlenecks with onshore warehousing and storage so some of the cargo ships were being asked to slow down or take a more circuitous route. Apparently in some instances it was cheaper to keep the cargo on the vessels than to offload it.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2020)




----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Oct 2020)

Morning all, a bright and still start here, forecast is for showers and breeziness later. Planning on a walk from the cottage today. Perhaps a visit to the metropolis of Dingwall later for a supermarket shop.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2020)

Its raining again. Im beginning to think that waterworld was a documentary.


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Its raining again. Im beginning to think that waterworld was a documentary.



There are people about who believe the story of Noah and his ark was a prediction, I've started to wonder, are they right.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> There are people about who believe the story of Noah and his ark was a prediction, I've started to wonder, are they right.


The Bible ripped the Noahic flood story off from the ancient Mesopotamian poem 'The Epic of Gilgamesh', existing many centuries before the first biblical script was written down. 

Eee.......everyday is an education in 'ere innit?


----------



## pawl (8 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> What! Food of the Gods. The only improvement I'd make is to spread Marmite on the toast.
> Toast > Butter > Marmite > Peanut Butter ( 100% peanut, no Palm oil or added salt, crunchy) > sliced banana.
> ❤👍






No no no and thrice no.Please don’t spoil the delicious flavour of the Marmite with all the other crap


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2020)

Unlike you poor peeps down south, it is lovely here just now. Just back a pleasant 43 miles. Well, the weather was pleasant......the usual tired leg feeling maybe not so much. Popped up to see the guy that came off his bike last week and broke his collar bone......and no Covid police, I didn't go in. I stood at his door with a coffee and had a chat.


----------



## pawl (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Bible ripped the Noahic flood story off from the ancient Mesopotamian poem 'The Epic of Gilgamesh', existing many centuries before the first biblical script was written down.
> 
> Eee.......everyday is an education in 'ere innit?




Your not kidding.My head hurts


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Bible ripped the Noahic flood story off from the ancient Mesopotamian poem 'The Epic of Gilgamesh', existing many centuries before the first biblical script was written down.
> 
> Eee.......everyday is an education in 'ere innit?


Which is itself a copy of am older story, passed down verbally.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2020)

I've been shopping


----------



## Paulus (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Bible ripped the Noahic flood story off from the ancient Mesopotamian poem 'The Epic of Gilgamesh', existing many centuries before the first biblical script was written down.
> 
> Eee.......everyday is an education in 'ere innit?


One thing that had always troubled me is this.
How come the Polar bears went all the way north, and a couple of penguins waddled all the way to the Antarctic. And, how come the Kangaroos made it to Australia? 
Also, how come the big cats didn't eat everything else on board?  Just saying.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

My bins have been emptied. That's it for the day now. Sooooooo  it is


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> One thing that had always troubled me is this.
> How come the Polar bears went all the way north, and a couple of penguins waddled all the way to the Antarctic. And, how come the Kangaroos made it to Australia?
> Also, how come the big cats didn't eat everything else on board?  Just saying.


And how come's Adam and Eve have a belly button.....


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My bins have been emptied. That's it for the day now. Sooooooo  it is


Have you wheelie binned them back


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

When the garage waxed my bottom, they found another problem. The transmission oil pipe will need to be replaced when my car is MOT'd in January. I nearly fell of my perch when they said it would cost around £250 for the pipe. It's only a five minute job for God's sake. I can't see why it would cost so much for a bloody pipe. So my MOT will probably cost me around £300. <gulp>


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Have you wheelie binned them back




Heck no. Mr WD did that


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Unlike you poor peeps down south, it is lovely here just now. Just back a pleasant 43 miles. Well, the weather was pleasant......the usual tired leg feeling maybe not so much. Popped up to see the guy that came off his bike last week and broke his collar bone......and no Covid police, I didn't go in. I stood at his door with a coffee and had a chat.




Why did you break his collar bone?


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> When the garage waxed my bottom, they found another problem. The transmission oil pipe will need to be replaced when my car is MOT'd in January. I nearly fell of my perch when they said it would cost around £250 for the pipe. It's only a five minute job for God's sake. I can't see why it would cost so much for a bloody pipe. So my MOT will probably cost me around £300. <gulp>


My mum use to say "once you get a car it will keep you poor"


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2020)

Thats why I let people give me cars instead of buying them myself.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> And how come's Adam and Eve have a belly button.....


And why did Adam have nipples?
And what happened to Adam's first wife, Lillith?
Where did Cain's wife come from?
Honestly, there are so many plot holes in the Bible that I'm surprised anyone takes it seriously.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My mum use to say "once you get a car it will keep you poor"




To be fair, apart from 1 set of tyres, brakes, exhaust pipe I havnt had to spend a lot of money on it and it still a lot cheaper than buying a new car.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My mum use to say "once you get a car it will keep you poor"


Only if you can't afford to run one.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> To be fair, apart from 1 set of tyres, brakes, exhaust pipe I havnt had to spend a lot of money on it and it still a lot cheaper than buying a new car.



What sort of car and transmission is it?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> And why did Adam have nipples?
> And what happened to Adam's first wife, Lillith?
> Where did Cain's wife come from?
> Honestly, there are so many plot holes in the Bible that I'm surprised anyone takes it seriously.




Your not supposed to notice things like that. The bible is all true.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> What sort of car and transmission is it?



Automatic. Suzuki


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Your not supposed to notice things like that. The bible is all true.


Most people who claim religious belief have never read their foundational texts.
When they eventually do read them thoroughly, most become atheists.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Most people who claim religious belief have never read their foundational texts.
> When they eventually do read them thoroughly, most become atheists.




Dr Alice said something interesting not long ago. She said she is a humanist not an athiest as being an athiest implies that you acknowledge a God figure and as she does not acknowledge that there are any gods, she prefers to be called a humanist. I tend to agree with her.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Automatic. Suzuki



Which Suzuki? Just seeing if there are some cheaper options out there rather than main agent part.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Which Suzuki? Just seeing if there are some cheaper options out there rather than main agent part.




Splash 2011. I am sure they have the wrong price


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Splash 2011. I am sure they have the wrong price



I will make a couple of inquiries for you, is it rusty or leaking?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> I will make a couple of inquiries for you, is it rusty or leaking?




Rusty and weeping slightly . They said it will be ok until my MOT in jan

Thanks


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> To be fair, apart from 1 set of tyres, brakes, exhaust pipe I havnt had to spend a lot of money on it and it still a lot cheaper than buying a new car.


Over the last 18 years I have spent £3553.87 on repairs so not too bad


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Hmmm........think I might have my favourite this morning.........Marmite porridge!


With peanut butter I assume


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> And how come's Adam and Eve have a belly button.....


Obvs innit.
They would have looked silly without them.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> And why did Adam have nipples?
> And what happened to Adam's first wife, Lillith?
> Where did Cain's wife come from?
> Honestly, there are so many plot holes in the Bible that I'm surprised anyone takes it seriously.


In order.......
Who says Adam had nipples?
Who was Lilith? Never heard that one.
Cain married his sister. As they were perfect then inter-relative relationships had no effect on them.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Dr Alice said something interesting not long ago. She said she is a humanist not an athiest as being an athiest implies that you acknowledge a God figure and as she does not acknowledge that there are any gods, she prefers to be called a humanist. I tend to agree with her.


I always thought atheists believed that there is no god while agnostics have an open mind.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Rusty and weeping slightly . They said it will be ok until my MOT in jan
> 
> Thanks




Just spoken to a couple of friends that deal in a lot of Suzuki cars and they both said Sims Suzuki of Darlington are the experts, they also both said the pipes can be very expensive, I was hoping for better news.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Just spoken to a couple of friends that deal in a lot of Suzuki cars and they both said Sims Suzuki of Darlington are the experts, they also both said the pipes can be very expensive, I was hoping for better news.




I see. At least I know I won't be ripped off. Thanks for that.  And it will be a once only job as well.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I see. At least I know I won't be ripped off. Thanks for that.  And it will be a once only job as well.



Yo are welcome.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Bible ripped the Noahic flood story off from the ancient Mesopotamian poem 'The Epic of Gilgamesh', existing many centuries before the first biblical script was written down.
> 
> Eee.......everyday is an education in 'ere innit?


The actual flood, not that Gilgamesh rubbish, is an established fact......along with the ark.
Without them, how do you explain the elephant having a long trunk or the Giraffe having a long neck.
They were both running late and got them trapped when the door of the ark slammed shut.
TBH I thought everyone knew that


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> I like long days.


That is fairly obvious for most of you lot. Since most of you don't _have _to get up really early, you must _like _doing it. 

I don't really enjoy most of my days so I don't want to prolong them by getting up early. I like the peace and quiet of the night though so I prefer to be awake late and then grab 5 or 6 hours sleep. The trouble is that I am tired a lot of the time during the day. It is 13:40 and I still feel half asleep; I feel more awake at 01:40!



screenman said:


> Peanut butter and sliced banana on toast for brekkie, not sure where Pam has come up with that one from, I am guessing we have too many bananas in stock.





PaulSB said:


>


When I used to buy bread that was one of my favourite combinations!



Dave7 said:


> AND we have a leak !!! Looks like a seal in the window. Its 27 years old so owes us nothing but I doubt I can get new seals fitted


I get water coming in round the edge of my front door when the wind blows from the NW during heavy rain. The mastic round the door needs replacing. I had better do it soon because the damp is getting round the back of the light switch!!


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I always thought atheists believed that there is no god while agnostics have an open mind.


That's what a lot of people think, including Alice Roberts by the sound of it.....and she really should know better.
It's easy if you break it down to the root of the words.

Theism is a belief claim.
Gnosticism is a knowledge claim.

There is a difference between belief and knowledge. You can believe something that is false and has no evidence to support it.
Knowledge is something that is demonstrably true ie. comports with reality and has supporting evidence.

Atheism is the non acceptance of the Theist's positive claim. It is not a positive claim that God does not exist.
Agnosticism is the lack of knowledge as to the truth of the claim.

So.....it's possible to be a:
1. A Gnostic Theist (one who makes the positive claim for God and knows for certain that it's true).
2. An Agnostic Theist ( one who makes the positive claim for God but doesn't know for certain that it's true).
3. A Gnostic Atheist (one who makes the positive claim that God does not exist and knows for certain that it's true).
4. An Agnostic Atheist ( one who rejects the positive claim for God but does not know for certain that it's true)

As it's impossible to prove God's existence, one way or the other, then the only honest defendable positions are 2 & 4.
As it's the Theist who is making the positive claim it's up to them to provide the burden of proof to support it.
All most Atheists are saying is that the burden of proof has not yet been reached, so the claim is rejected until such time as sufficient evidence supports it. 
It is not saying 'There is no God'.

Phew......I hope that clears things up.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

ColinJ I have suffered depression all my life, so I can feel for you, however it is also thought that night owls suffer more than early birds, which is why I turned my days around with a lot of effort.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's what a lot of people think, including Alice Roberts by the sound of it.....and she really should know better.
> It's easy if you break it down to the root of the words.
> 
> Theism is a belief claim.
> ...



Whoosh! Did anyone else hear that noise as that lot went over my head. Very informative though, I think.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

Can we have a whip round to take a contract out on the weather forecasters?
Just booked next week away when they said it was going to be OK.
Checked the forecast 4 hours later and now they are saying rain.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Whoosh! Did anyone else hear that noise as that lot went over my head. Very informative though, I think.


If it helps to clarify a position, then it's worthwhile.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

@Dirk - this is very interesting. I have to read it several more times but I'm hoping to grasp it and retain it.

On a more realistic note I've spent the last two hours watching bikepacking videos. I used to love touring. I've got the itch to get up and go. Now I have to enthuse my cycling buddies as Mrs P won't allow me to go solo given my previous medical issues.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> ColinJ I have suffered depression all my life, so I can feel for you, however it is also thought that night owls suffer more than early birds, which is why I turned my days around with a lot of effort.


Not always true though... I have been getting calls from a friend of mine who has adopted the early-to-bed, early-to-rise lifestyle. She sometimes rings me before 10:00 when I am still asleep. She would have been awake for 4 or 5 hours by then and feeling that her day was dragging...

I am going to make the effort before winter sets in though. If I carry on like this I am only going to be seeing 3 or 4 hours of daylight a day, and it is often gloomy here in the winter anyway. My S.A.D. will kick in big-style if I am hardly riding my bike AND sleeping through the few hours of available daylight.

If I could afford it (and Covid-19 were not an issue) then I would go somewhere sunny with my bike from November to April!


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dirk - this is very interesting. I have to read it several more times but I'm hoping to grasp it and retain it.
> 
> On a more realistic note I've spent the last two hours watching bikepacking videos. I used to love touring. I've got the itch to get up and go. Now I have to enthuse my cycling buddies as Mrs P won't allow me to go solo given my previous medical issues.




Be honest, she is worried that some young floozy may take a fancy to yo.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Not always true though... I have been getting calls from a friend of mine who has adopted the early-to-bed, early-to-rise lifestyle. She sometimes rings me before 10:00 when I am still asleep. She would have been awake for 4 or 5 hours by then and feeling that her day was dragging...
> 
> I am going to make the effort before winter sets in though. If I carry on like this I am only going to be seeing 3 or 4 hours of daylight a day, and it is often gloomy here in the winter anyway. My S.A.D. will kick in big-style if I am hardly riding my bike AND sleeping through the few hours of available daylight.
> 
> If I could afford it (and Covid-19 were not an issue) then I would go somewhere sunny with my bike from November to April!




I get S.A.D as well. The swimming pool early in the morning helps that one for me.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Be honest, she is worried that some young floozy may take a fancy to yo.


Yeah, well there's that too.....


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dirk - this is very interesting. I have to read it several more times but I'm hoping to grasp it and retain it.


Thankyou.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Be honest, she is worried that some young floozy may take a fancy to yo.


MrsD wishes some young floozy WOULD take a fancy to me.......so long as she gets the house and our money


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's what a lot of people think, including Alice Roberts by the sound of it.....and she really should know better.
> It's easy if you break it down to the root of the words.
> 
> Theism is a belief claim.
> ...




My head hurts now.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD wishes some young floozy WOULD take a fancy to me.......so long as she gets the house and our money


The "she" is Mrs D or the young floozy??


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

Disaster has struck!

"When are we going to paint this room?"
"I thought we could put a chair in that corner"
"I've found some shelves for this corner"

Even worse, can it be?
"I was going to hoover but then I thought it might be better to start getting logs in"

Mrs P has gone to play tennis. Does she not realise I have bikepacking videos which *need* watching and I *HAVE* to up the research on my new gravel bike.


----------



## 12boy (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Peanut butter and sliced banana on toast for brekkie, not sure where Pam has come up with that one from, I am guessing we have too many bananas in stock.I was 4
> 
> If you then make a sandwich and grill it in butter then we better call you Elvis.
> As far as SAD goes Mrs 12 always gets the blues as the days shorten, and the wind and cold don't help. She obtained a special light under which she backs for 30 minutes daily and says it helps.
> When I was little we lived in India and my mom spoiled the crap out of me. When she died when I was four my father who was destroyed by her death, put me a boarding school run by Belgian nuns. Being spoiled and arrogant they tortured me to humble me by doing things like making me eat the eggshells on soft boiled eggs and kneel on walnuts. I've always feared nuns thereafter. When working with the Arapahoe as a Social Security manager, one of my Arapaho colleagues told me he hated them too. Like many Arapaho kids he was forced to go to the mission school and being rebellious and stiff necked he was always in trouble with the nuns who would take the rope they cinched their habits with and beat the tar out of him. In my case he found a Scots governess so at age six I was allowed to come home. As Balzac said " I am not anti god, just anti cleric.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

Oh sh*t 🤔 Sat watching golf but had a phone call to make. Put tv on mute. Dialled the phone number and wondered why the tv was changing channels. I was only dialling the phone number on the tv remote


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The "she" is Mrs D or the young floozy??


Ha....thought that after I posted it.
Now, be honest, which one do you think


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Heck no. Mr WD did that


Wheelie?


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Can we have a whip round to take a contract out on the weather forecasters?
> Just booked next week away when they said it was going to be OK.
> *Checked the forecast 4 hours later and now they are saying rain*.



It's not the forecasters who have it in for you.... it's the one who controls everything..... be warned 

I get rained on unexpectedly too ......


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> With peanut butter I assume



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uUN9180Ab2c


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Oh sh*t 🤔 Sat watching golf but had a phone call to make. Put tv on mute. Dialled the phone number and wondered why the tv was changing channels. I was only dialling the phone number on the tv remote


More sherry vicar? Or would that be vodka, whisky?????


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> In order.......
> Who says Adam had nipples?
> *Who was Lilith?* Never heard that one.
> Cain married his sister. As they were perfect then inter-relative relationships had no effect on them.


The saviour of the human race...

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2x8D4T--0v4


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> More sherry vicar? Or would that be vodka, whisky?????


After my day its a mix of all 3.
Got the aunty's hearing aid fixed and took it to her**
Finally got PoA sorted.
Had to sort her rent problems out
**it was worth it to see her smile when she put it in


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uUN9180Ab2c



Great for weight loss, eat all you want and chuck it up again. 

Yes, I did watch the video


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ha....thought that after I posted it.
> Now, be honest, which one do you think


I'm not at all sure I should risk answering this.

Chorley Paul says  Mrs D


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> The saviour of the human race...
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2x8D4T--0v4



Not forgetting that she invented the medicinal compound that helped Mr Pearce and Jennifer Eccles.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

I'm off. Kitchen needs a tidy, tea needs prep, logs to bring in.

Mrs P will be home soon


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Great for weight loss, eat all you want and chuck it up again.
> 
> Yes, I did watch the video


Is it ok if I chuck up before eating it


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not at all sure I should risk answering this.
> 
> Chorley Paul says  Mrs D


Chorley Paul would be correct


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> More sherry vicar? Or would that be vodka, whisky?????




It sounds like he has had more than enough already.


----------



## Sterlo (8 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not forgetting that she invented the medicinal compound that helped Mr Pearce and Jennifer Eccles.


...and Donald Trump by his own admission


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Splash 2011. I am sure they have the wrong price



I nearly brought a splash, I ended up buying a swift instead.


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's what a lot of people think, including Alice Roberts by the sound of it.....and she really should know better.
> It's easy if you break it down to the root of the words.
> 
> Theism is a belief claim.
> ...


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2020)

After an enjoyable lunch in a favourite cafe, Live, Laugh And Love Food in Beake Avenue, we have had a profitable and enjoyable afternoon down the club, three out of four of us won, and me and my Good lady won enough between us to cover the cost of the afternoon out.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Oct 2020)

A sunny autumnal walk along the River Orrin earlier, now back from Tesco Dingwall. The odd heavy shower this afternoon, which we missed, now pleasantly sunny.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I nearly brought a splash, I ended up buying a swift instead.




I love my splash. I wasn't that keen on the Swift


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I love my splash. I wasn't that keen on the Swift



I liked them both, but in the end the Swift was closer to home, Leicester, than the splash was so I brought the swift, there was one splash for sale in Birmingham at the time, that didn't look too bad either, till I looked at the MOT history.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I love my splash. I wasn't that keen on the Swift


I nearly bought a Suzuki Splash/VauxhallAgila when I came to sell my old Agila, which had replaced an older WagonR.
Somewhere along the line, the stylists lost the plot and completely changed the WagonR concept.
I didn't buy a Splash. Didn't seem as practical as the previous little boxes on wheels.
I only remarked to MrsD the other day, that you don't see many Splash's on the road compared to the older models of Agila and WagonR.
I don't think they were particularly successful, sales wise.


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I nearly bought a Suzuki Splash/VauxhallAgila when I came to sell my old Agila, which had replaced an older WagonR.
> Somewhere along the line, the stylists lost the plot and completely changed the WagonR concept.
> I didn't buy a Splash. Didn't seem as practical as the previous little boxes on wheels.
> I only remarked to MrsD the other day, that you don't see many Splash's on the road compared to the older models of Agila and WagonR.
> I don't think they were particularly successful, sales wise.



The latest Suzuki Ignis is a strange looking beast as well.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> The latest Suzuki Ignis is a strange looking beast as well.


The old WagonR+ was super practical and fun. Big 'van' type door mirrors, largish flat loading area, cracking little 1ltr engine, super reliable and just 'fun' to drive.
The later WagonR/Agila started to go away from the original concept and the Splash missed it completely.
Why do vehicle manufacturers always do this?
I like the new Ignis, but the rear end styling is meh.
The one exception to this is the new Jimny.
I'd consider buying one of these.
Very practical for around here.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I nearly bought a Suzuki Splash/VauxhallAgila when I came to sell my old Agila, which had replaced an older WagonR.
> Somewhere along the line, the stylists lost the plot and completely changed the WagonR concept.
> I didn't buy a Splash. Didn't seem as practical as the previous little boxes on wheels.
> I only remarked to MrsD the other day, that you don't see many Splash's on the road compared to the older models of Agila and WagonR.
> I don't think they were particularly successful, sales wise.




There are a lot of Suzuki cars round here. I am only a short arse and quite like the smaller size.

I like the look of the new Jimmy as well. I used to have a Suzuki Vitara soft top.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2020)

I had a 4x4 Suziki Jeep which was bought for my wife. The window winder stopped working due to a faulty switch. I could nearly have bought another complete car with the money they wanted for a replacement switch. Then the front suspension bottom support rusted so badly and it was the same story. I noticed that browsing breakers yards there was not ever a replacement which meant I think it was a common fault. It got welded up as was the other side but eventually I gave up and it went off on the back of a lorry belonging to a friend who had removing junk cars as a sideline. Oh and the 4 wheel drive did not remain in gear either. Otherwise it was a nice little car but she preferred her MGB Gt with steel bumpers for swank.


Dirk said:


> The old WagonR+ was super practical and fun. Big 'van' type door mirrors, largish flat loading area, cracking little 1ltr engine, super reliable and just 'fun' to drive.
> The later WagonR/Agila started to go away from the original concept and the Splash missed it completely.
> Why do vehicle manufacturers always do this?
> I like the new Ignis, but the rear end styling is meh.
> ...


This seems to be bit mixed up and I am completely sober.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2020)

Just been told I'll have to wait another 7 days to get my bedroom light fixed  
Oh why can't I win the lottey and get my own place


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I had a 4x4 Suziki Jeep which was bought for my wife. The window winder stopped working due to a faulty switch. I could nearly have bought another complete car with the money they wanted for a replacement switch. Then the front suspension bottom support rusted so badly and it was the same story. I noticed that browsing breakers yards there was not ever a replacement which meant I think it was a common fault. It got welded up as was the other side but eventually I gave up and it went off on the back of a lorry belonging to a friend who had removing junk cars as a sideline. Oh and the 4 wheel drive did not remain in gear either. Otherwise it was a nice little car but she preferred her MGB Gt with steel bumpers for swank.


How old was the Suzuki when it was bought for your wife?



oldwheels said:


> This seems to be bit mixed up and I am completely sober.


Are you sure?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just been told I'll have to wait another 7 days to get my bedroom light fixed
> Oh why can't I win the lottey and get my own place


Come on NNs......fess up.....you are minted but won't publically admit it.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Come on NNs......fess up.....you are minted but won't publically admit it.


Yeah....I reckon he's one of those eccentric hermits. Lives like a pauper but has millions in the bank.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just been told I'll have to wait another 7 days to get my bedroom light fixed
> Oh why can't I win the lottey and get my own place



Life does not always deal us a fair hand.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2020)

Our coal merchant opened a new camp site this year which was unlucky timing but he has been so busy with that he has only now admitted that he will go back to coal for the winter. Every coal user was getting a bit anxious in case he was giving up completely. It is bit of a faff but essential to have at least two sources of heat for the winter. A few years ago in winter due to a cable fault on the mainland we had no electricity for 4 days. It is actually some kind of smokeless I use but it gives a good heat.
A helicopter came low and fast over the house a short time ago and landed on the helipad a few hundred yards away. Strange one as not a coastguard and not the air ambulance. Looked more like a police one but I did not catch the logo on it. Took off again and headed fast in Fort William direction but too high for a bent diver going to the decompression chamber as they keep very low in those cases. A medivac would have gone south.
It is disconcerting that my electronic devices talk to each other. A message flashed up on my Macbook telling me to leave now as traffic was light and it would take 39 minutes to reach Craignure for an appointment with a doctor. I had this on my phone only but it did not know it was a telephone appointment. In any case how did it think traffic was light? If it was light I would not need 39 minutes. My best time for that was xx minutes but at night when there was no traffic. I decided to delete my best time in case plod is watching.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Come on NNs......fess up.....you are minted but won't publically admit it.





Dirk said:


> Yeah....I reckon he's one of those eccentric hermits. Lives like a pauper but has millions in the bank.


To date I have £8109.33p that keeps me out of the workhouse


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's what a lot of people think, including Alice Roberts by the sound of it.....and she really should know better.
> It's easy if you break it down to the root of the words.
> 
> Theism is a belief claim.
> ...


I am genuinely interested in this because you spoke of "theism" and "gnosticism" which are new for me. I've done a bit of googling.

From what I can gather gnosticism is also based on belief and not something which is demonstrably true. The Gnostics were considered heretics.

Can you explain a bit more or have I got the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> How old was the Suzuki when it was bought for your wife?
> 
> 
> Are you sure?


Yes I am completely sober. The Suzuki was the model after the one with a history of turning over but I cannot remember how old it was. About 5 or 6 years old I think. Incidentally we liked the MGB but it was a real money pit and eventually some guy came from Wales and took it back with a now illegal I think Y frame to tow it.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another reason why I won’t be downloading the app, T&P its called here.


T & P was used to describe coach tour passengers as that is all they did.


----------



## pawl (8 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> In order.......
> Who says Adam had nipples?
> Who was Lilith? Never heard that one.
> Cain married his sister. As they were perfect then inter-relative relationships had no effect on them.





Cains wife came from Emerdale


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. It started to rain at 7 pm last night and it's still very wet her and breezy, just like a winter day.
> 
> Talking about middle isles, I went Into liddl in Newtown once and for some unknown reason they had Kilts for sale.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


I wore a kilt to Trade Fairs in Wales. Mebbe I started a trend.
Better than the English guy who went to a Paris Trade Fair and was very disappointed that he got no orders.
He was selling Union Jack hats. True story as the stand next him was a friend of ours who told us.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> T & P was used to describe coach tour passengers as that is all they did.


Moira wouldn't like that.


----------



## pawl (8 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Oh sh*t 🤔 Sat watching golf but had a phone call to make. Put tv on mute. Dialled the phone number and wondered why the tv was changing channels. I was only dialling the phone number on the tv remote





Been there done that got the shirt


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Cains wife came from Emerdale


He was named after the biblical figure. He's a dead brother, who was going to be named Able, but they decided against it.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Dr Alice said something interesting not long ago. She said she is a humanist not an athiest as being an athiest implies that you acknowledge a God figure and as she does not acknowledge that there are any gods, she prefers to be called a humanist. I tend to agree with her.


Logically I am a humanist but so many unexplained things have happened in my life that I sometimes wonder.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> In order.......
> Who says Adam had nipples?
> Who was Lilith? Never heard that one.
> Cain married his sister. As they were perfect then inter-relative relationships had no effect on them.


Lillith was Adam's first wife.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My head hurts now.


If you want to really get confused think about time. What is it? Is time moving and we are static or are we moving and time is static? Or are both moving?


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A sunny autumnal walk along the River Orrin earlier, now back from Tesco Dingwall. The odd heavy shower this afternoon, which we missed, now pleasantly sunny.
> View attachment 551250


I am wish I was there as this is the first year I have missed for a long time.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> If you want to really get confused think about time. What is it? Is time moving and we are static or are we moving and time is static? Or are both moving?


It's like a piece of string, with the ends touching and then screwed up into a ball. Many connections are made, thus allowing us to jump from one day to the other.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

Just checking to see if I am in the correct forum section, seems to be getting very heaving in here today.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I am genuinely interested in this because you spoke of "theism" and "gnosticism" which are new for me. I've done a bit of googling.
> 
> From what I can gather gnosticism is also based on belief and not something which is demonstrably true. The Gnostics were considered heretics.
> 
> Can you explain a bit more or have I got the wrong end of the stick?


As I said, you need to go back to the root of the words.
Gnostic is derived from the Greek word gnosis - meaning knowledge.
The Gnostic religious sect was regarded as heretic, by the mainstream church, because they believed through personal knowledge of God, and not through church doctrine or scripture. ie. they 'knew' God existed despite church dogma.
That's how I understand it, anyway.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2020)

Time?


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Just checking to see if I am in the correct forum section, seems to be getting very heaving in here today.



I was just thinking the same, I don't know what they are all smoking, but, it seems to be powerful stuff


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I was just thinking the same, I don't know what they are all smoking, but, it seems to be powerful stuff


I blame whoever it was that recommended buying that cheap LIDL whiskey.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> If you want to really get confused think about time. What is it? Is time moving and we are static or are we moving and time is static? Or are both moving?




Shut up. Don't you start


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Just checking to see if I am in the correct forum section, seems to be getting very heaving in here today.


You've tried the Marmite Porridge!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

Ooh. Just remembered I am going to have to order my mummies flowers for her Birthday.


----------



## screenman (8 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've tried the Marmite Porridge!



Not yet, just finished a jacket potato with vanilla sponge and Ice cream though.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. Just remembered I am going to have to order my mummies flowers for her Birthday.


Have you got time.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's like a piece of string, with the ends touching and then screwed up into a ball. Many connections are made, thus allowing us to jump from one day to the other.


String theory?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Just checking to see if I am in the correct forum section, seems to be getting very heaving in here today.


Never too old to learn......


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have you got time.




Yep. Her Birthday is on 14th


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Never too old to learn......


I try to learn something new every day.
Today I learnt that carrot tops are quite nice if steamed properly.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I blame whoever it was that recommended buying that cheap LIDL whiskey.


I'll take responsibility for that...... especially as I have a glass beside me


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I try to learn something new every day.
> Today I learnt that carrot tops are quite nice if steamed properly.


My mother used to call people with red hair carrot tops.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

@Dirk - thanks I'm with you now.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'll take responsibility for that...... especially as I have a glass beside me


Empty awaiting a refil?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Empty awaiting a refil?


Not quite.......


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Lillith was Adam's first wife.


No.... that is pure mythology.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dirk - thanks I'm with you now.


Should you have travelled down though.
It's uphill, all the way home.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Should you have travelled down though.
> It's uphill, all the way home.


I always say that, traveling south is downhill. My wife says I'm stupid.......


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I always say that, traveling south is downhill. My wife says I'm stupid.......


Never contradict with your wife.


----------



## Paulus (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I try to learn something new every day.
> Today I learnt that carrot tops are quite nice if steamed properly.


My old mum used to cook them for our dinner as one of the veggies. Nothing got wasted in our house.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I try to learn something new every day.
> Today I learnt that carrot tops are quite nice if steamed properly.


Okay if you've grown the carrots yourself, not so safe on commercially grown. 

Top and tail every time.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> My old mum used to cook them for our dinner as one of the veggies. Nothing got wasted in our house.


We used to have Dandelion leaves in our salad sarnies when I we're a kid.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No.... that is pure mythology.


Looks real enough.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Looks real enough.
> View attachment 551278


Her's the one.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Looks real enough.
> View attachment 551278


Not very demonic looking.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Oct 2020)

Went out for a bike ride yesterday - normal 20 mile route
(OK OK OK it's an ebike - but it was in eco mode so it still counts - mostly

a few miles from home is a nice pub and the sun was over the yardarm (used to sail a lot so I'm allowed
and - clearly - as a sailor I position the yardarm in an appropriate manner - i.e. so the sun it over it
any sailor will confirm this)


but the pub requires that you order/ register using your smartphone and they deliver to your table

and - because 'Love to ride' have stopped their September prize fest - I had forgotten to log my ride on Endomondo

and the whole damn phone

so sneaky pint on the way home

this damn pandemic has gone too far!!!!!!!!!


AND

to make things worse - wife wanted McDonald's for tea (dinner for those down south) 
apparently I was supposed to scan a QR code using the NHS app

WHICH WON'T INSTALL ON MY PHONE BECAUSE IT IS TOO OLD 
but I only finished paying for it a few months ago!!!!!!!!!

Thios damn thing is any old (ish) people


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Oct 2020)

A


oldwheels said:


> Looks real enough.
> View attachment 551278



That's a coincidence. The painting is by John Collier and I bought a suit from one of his shops back in the 70's 😁


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A
> 
> 
> That's a coincidence. The painting is by John Collier and I bought a suit from one of his shops back in the 70's 😁


Was the assistant wrapped in a snake?
Suits you sir!


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I always say that, traveling south is downhill. My wife says I'm stupid.......



We always say south is down and north is up.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> We always say south is down and north is up.


Everywhere is up from here......*

*Apart from Cornwall obviously.


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> *Apart from Cornwall obviously.


That's down and out....


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

Good morning. It's dark. I have coffee and have been reading the papers and BBC news. Over the last 48-72 hours I've felt more nervous than in lockdown. Then it seemed everyone was being careful and relatively few people were Covid-19 carriers. Now we have millions and millions of potential carriers, everyone mixing and many taking no note of the guidance. I'm restarting my own personal lockdown - cycling and supermarket. I think things are going to get an awful lot worse very quickly.

We are going to seaside today, Morecambe or Lytham. Mrs P will decide. Forecast is good 10.00 - 15.00 when we are due for hail! 

When we planned this I asked if we could have fish 'n' chips. Not sure if I fancy chancing it now.

Feeling much happier than I was early this week when the virus had got to me badly.


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2020)

Morning all, thought it was sunny and bright outside but it was just one of the security lights on, the larger animals around these parts set them off. Anyway off for a swim to brighten my mood at 8.30, seems the pool is short of staff and cannot do a 7am everyday, I feel sorry for the guys there as mine of us expect it to stay open for long as it is losing money big style.

Currently looking for a piece of old oak furniture to restore, seems most for sale is in lockdown areas and I am not going there, the government lift the airbridge to countries when they reach 20 in 100,000 cases, Nottingham is currently at 698 per 100,000.I

Have fun and stay safe guys.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2020)

Morning. Yep, I think we are in for a rocky winter. I'm lucky I'm retired and on my own with nobody I have to be in close contact with. I have been able to walk, jog and cycle all through this to try and keep myself reasonably fit and healthy so not much more I can do personally. I think you can become complacent as it goes on so long though. I've seen me occasionally shopping and putting the shopping away and sat down and realised I haven't washed my hands.

Quite chilly this morning but seems to be dry now although the roads are damp so must have been a shower overnight. Not sure I fancy anything other than a walk as it's to get quite windy again.


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
A very exciting morning as the council are coming to take our old fridge freezer away! 
This meant "walking" it from the back garden, along the side of the house to the front of the house. I only skinned my knuckles once. 
Might have some of that Marmite Porridge that seems to be so popular with forum members for breakfast 😁
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏊‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️☕


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

Good morning. Who turned the lights off?

It is rather  and very . So a day of slobbing and  again. Still waiting for my delivery from China. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2020)

Morning all


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Yay, it's Fish Friday! 
Our other chip ship is till open. 

Off to see my local brewery first thing.
Had a case of ale from him a couple of weeks ago, opened a bottle last night and it just wasn't up to standard. I'll see what he reckons, but he's offered to exchange the case anyway.
Got to drop the car in for its service after that.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Looks real enough.
> View attachment 551278


I don't think that is real.
I don't recall MrsD ever looking like that.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I don't think that is real.
> I don't recall MrsD ever looking like that.


Mrs OW kept her hair short. Otherwise?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Went out for a bike ride yesterday - normal 20 mile route
> (OK OK OK it's an ebike - but it was in eco mode so it still counts - mostly
> 
> a few miles from home is a nice pub and the sun was over the yardarm (used to sail a lot so I'm allowed
> ...


Which pub was that ??
Can't say I know Widnes very well though.
Last week I had to take the aunty to the new eye place in Tan House Lane. Blimey, that's changed since my repping/working days....... I didn't recognise it.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A
> 
> 
> That's a coincidence. The painting is by John Collier and I bought a suit from one of his shops back in the 70's 😁


John Collier
John Collier
The window to watch


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, thought it was sunny and bright outside but it was just one of the security lights on, the larger animals around these parts set them off. Anyway off for a swim to brighten my mood at 8.30, seems the pool is short of staff and cannot do a 7am everyday, I feel sorry for the guys there as mine of us expect it to stay open for long as it is losing money big style.
> 
> Currently looking for a piece of old oak furniture to restore, seems most for sale is in lockdown areas and I am not going there, the government lift the airbridge to countries when they reach 20 in 100,000 cases, Nottingham is currently at 698 per 100,000.I
> 
> Have fun and stay safe guys.


My son runs a pub north of Nottingham. The situation is getting scary.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I don't think that is real.
> I don't recall MrsD ever looking like that.


That's strange.......she looked like that last time I saw her.


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2020)

Bass practice am, sort my SAR gear, 40 winks after lunch, SAR training thisnp evening. A busy day. I don't know how I found the time to go to work!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

Morning all........and a very wet one it is. Heavy rain at the moment, set to be light all day.
Supposed to be going to currys and Dunelm at 10.00 although I am loath to shop near other folk.
As Screenman says its 659 per 1000 in Nottingham and for some reason Warrington is trying to catch up as the rate is soaring.
I am (sort of) happy with Aldi at 07.45 and the odd Spar visit as they are always quiet and have a good system (which some stupid barstewards still ignore).
As they say.......stay safe and always remember......old farts rule


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's strange.......she looked like that last time I saw her.


TBH she has always liked my pet snake but its never managed to do that


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2020)

Isn't it great how this thread flips between seriousness and utter drivel, yet never descends into personal animosity.


----------



## Paulus (9 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees.
A bit of a lay in today. 
Out the Millie soon for a couple of hours before the rain come our way.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Isn't it great how this thread flips between seriousness and utter drivel, yet never descends into personal animosity.


I agree.
Bloody fish eating Devon peasant


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I don't think that is real.
> I don't recall MrsD ever looking like that.


Thin ice, Dave, thin ice......😄


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> John Collier
> John Collier
> The window to watch


Oh good grief I can see where this is going.

I'm going to the seaside.......at least Mrs P is sane.........ish


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Isn't it great how this thread flips between seriousness and utter drivel, yet never descends into personal animosity.


It's exactly the same in the bunch I ride with regularly. Wide range of political views which are often discussed with no disagreement followed by total nonsense. It's like Last of the Summer Wine on wheels.

I ride with many club members, well did till Covid-19, but the pensioners is the best by far.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Isn't it great how this thread flips between seriousness and utter drivel, yet never descends into personal animosity.



That could all change as @Dirk has been eyeing up @Dave7's bird!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

Good day to you all. Here I am. Bright sunshine and heavy showers. That'll do.

Went back to sleep for a couple of hours which is good news. Like you @Mo1959 I have found complacency slipping in to my life. I have to tackle this but balance it with my sanity.

Off to the seaside then. I hope we can get fish 'n' chips at Whelan's if we go to Lytham St. Anne's but I'm not sure the cafe is open. I've decided a good balance is not to eat from newspaper with my fingers but find somewhere which looks as though it's taking Covid-19 seriously.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That could all change as @Dirk has been eyeing up @Dave7's bird!


Thanks. Coffee sprayed over phone moment 😄


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's exactly the same in the bunch I ride with regularly. Wide range of political views which are often discussed with no disagreement followed by total nonsense. It's like Last of the Summer Wine on wheels.
> 
> I ride with many club members, well did till Covid-19, but the pensioners is the best by far.


Do Howard and Marina ride with you ?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

I do wish you lot would stop with the gags. I am laughing my a**e off.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That could all change as @Dirk has been eyeing up @Dave7's bird!




Dirk fancies Dave's Parrot?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do Howard and Marina ride with you ?


Yep as occassional guests.

We have regular guest appearances from young ladies who enjoy cycling with us. They seem to think we are off the scale............we seem them as our carers.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Dirk fancies Dave's Parrot?


Norwegian Blue????


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

If you don't mind, would you take the time to read the following.
As I have said, we are 99% certain we had Covid January-February and are suffering from Long Covid.
There are various forums but nearly all the symptoms apply to us.
One symptom is feeling drunk as in suddenly losing balance and staggering.
You may recall my 'off' in April (bad cut to shin).........well that was what happened. I was turning when I simply fell. Couldn't even put my hand out, just down like a sack of spuds.
Blood test says no.
Doctor says no
Covid forums say yes and that many people remain untreated as its not widely recognised.
This is not a moan as it is what it is. I hope you find it interesting.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/health-54296223


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Norwegian Blue????




Only if it's cold out


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Only if it's cold out


Cold out...........what are you suggesting??


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If you don't mind, would you take the time to read the following.
> As I have said, we are 99% certain we had Covid January-February and are suffering from Long Covid.
> There are various forums but nearly all the symptoms apply to us.
> One symptom is feeling drunk as in suddenly losing balance and staggering.
> ...



Curious, interesting and quite scary as well. People's symptoms seem to be so different and varied. 

Seems like the long-term implications cpuld be very bad


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

If WD hasn't yet spilt her coffee.......the pensioners ride to Silverdale 2-3 times a year, 110 mile round trip so a full day out. Before she moved away one lovely young woman rode with us a couple of times a week.

On this route we crest a small hill. On the left is a pull in, farm gate and glorious view across Morecambe Bay. It's a favourite pee stop - our pee stops are categorised by quality and distance of view.

So after some light relief we lean on the gate, the banter is flying..........

"It's a good job there's five of you.........means you've got a full set of senses" was her observation


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Curious, interesting and quite scary as well. People's symptoms seem to be so different and varied.
> 
> Seems like the long-term implications cpuld be very bad


Yes indeed 
There are a number of forums including a large facebook one (I rarely look at fb). As you say, the symptoms are varied but on the forums there are a number of them that are universal.
Extreme fatigue
Loss off appetite
Excessive sleeping.......MrsD has that, I don't.
And we both have this weird, sudden loss of balance.
TBH I am just happy to write this year off and go again next year........if bloody Covid 19 allows us all to


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Loss off appetite
> Excessive sleeping.


Wouldn't mind these 2!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If you don't mind, would you take the time to read the following.
> As I have said, we are 99% certain we had Covid January-February and are suffering from Long Covid.
> There are various forums but nearly all the symptoms apply to us.
> One symptom is feeling drunk as in suddenly losing balance and staggering.
> ...



I believe you Dave as I'm sure we all do.

I've mentioned before Mrs P is 100% convinced she had Covid-19 at the turn of the year. With her background and experience I believe her - not just because she's my wife. It took Mrs P until mid May to fully recover. The major issues were a terrible cough and breathlessness.

I know several people who are equally convinced they were infected from mid-December onwards. I ride with a GP who is certain people were ill sooner than we recognised, one from our GP practice has told two friends they have Long Covid but didn't get a Covid-19 diagnosis in the new year. A neighbour who is a hospital doctor is equally certain Covid-19 was here earlier than was realised. Or admitted to?

My fear of Covid-19 is Long Covid. Hell I've survived heart attack and brain haemorrhage so I reckon I can beat a virus. BUT I really do not want Long Covid.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Dirk fancies Dave's Parrot?



I'm planning a ride to a Parrot sanctuary soon.


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2020)

I have will power, Pam did me a pack up today including homemade cake, I got all the way to the end of the driveway before rummaging in the bag for it.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> I have will power, Pam did me a pack up today including homemade cake, I got all the way to the end of the driveway before rummaging in the bag for it.




Your willpower is astounding


----------



## pawl (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> John Collier
> John Collier
> The window to watch




In Loughborough when I was mere youth we had John Collier,Burtons and the fifty Shilling Tailors. Not sure if the latter ever sold suits.for that price.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If you don't mind, would you take the time to read the following.
> As I have said, we are 99% certain we had Covid January-February and are suffering from Long Covid.
> There are various forums but nearly all the symptoms apply to us.
> One symptom is feeling drunk as in suddenly losing balance and staggering.
> ...



There were a lot of people ill November, December, January time with symptoms that weren't the usual man flu, cough or cold, a lot of people recon it was Covid.


----------



## pawl (9 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Isn't it great how this thread flips between seriousness and utter drivel, yet never descends into personal animosity.



Alow me Bog off😱😱😱😱


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> In Loughborough when I was mere youth we had John Collier,Burtons and the fifty Shilling Tailors. Not sure if the latter ever sold suits.for that price.


Got my best mans suit from John Collier approx 1965.......stitch creasing no less


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Norwegian Blue????




http://tropicalbirdland.com/


----------



## pawl (9 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> http://tropicalbirdland.com/




I’ve lived more or less just up the road from tropical bird land Never visited.


----------



## Paulus (9 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> There were a lot of people ill November, December, January time with symptoms that weren't the usual man flu, cough or cold, a lot of people recon it was Covid.


Myself and MrsP had all the symptoms in December and January, as did quite a few other people we know. 
We are convinced that we had it.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

Right old farts.
John Collier got me going.

●You will wonder where the yellow went when you brush your teeth with Pepsodent.
●the Esso sign means happy motoring.
●Esso Blue
Who's next.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right old farts.
> John Collier got me going.
> 
> ●You will wonder where the yellow went when you brush your teeth with Pepsodent.
> ...




Don't forget the tiger in your tank


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't forget the tiger in your tank


Damn........beat me to it! Lol.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm planning a ride to a Parrot sanctuary soon.


Will you be posting your ride on Twitter?


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right old farts.
> John Collier got me going.
> 
> ●You will wonder where the yellow went when you brush your teeth with Pepsodent.
> ...



Didn't they use this to advertize Esso Blue?


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If you don't mind, would you take the time to read the following.
> As I have said, we are 99% certain we had Covid January-February and are suffering from Long Covid.
> There are various forums but nearly all the symptoms apply to us.
> One symptom is feeling drunk as in suddenly losing balance and staggering.
> ...


It is also a symptom of old age but when that kicks I would not know. I certainly have suffered from something similar since well before covid hence a move to a trike.


----------



## Blue (9 Oct 2020)

1950's/60's central heating


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> It is also a symptom of old age but when that kicks I would not know. I certainly have suffered from something similar since well before covid hence a move to a trike.


Bit like Meniere's disease possibly?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2020)

Blue said:


> 1950's/60's central heating
> View attachment 551352


I remember us having a paraffin heater in the kitchen when I was really young.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Will you be posting your ride on Twitter?



I remember taking the family to visit many years ago, they had kookaburra's there at the time, the parrots were having great fun winding the kookaburra's up by imitating their calls, it all got very noisy.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I remember us having a paraffin heater in the kitchen when I was really young.



Yes I remember the paraffin heater at home, my parents would use it in the morning before they lit the fire. I also remember living in a bedsit and only having a paraffin heater to keep me warm in the winter.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Didn't they use this to advertize Esso Blue?



They did


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes I remember the paraffin heater at home, my parents would use it in the morning before they lit the fire. I also remember living in a bedsit and only having a paraffin heater to keep me warm in the winter.


We had a coal fire in the living room. I always remember my little brother trying to heat his wellies up in front of it and must have put them far too close. Nice big melted rubber drips down the front of them.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit like Meniere's disease possibly?


Possibly a bit of inner ear problem eg I can walk to the shop and be fine but occasionally I lose it with a slight stagger. I do worry that people will think I am p*ssed although it only lasts a couple of seconds.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes I remember the paraffin heater at home, my parents would use it in the morning before they lit the fire. I also remember living in a bedsit and only having a paraffin heater to keep me warm in the winter.


Eee.....you were lucky!
We used to dream of 'avin a paraffin 'eater!
Me dad used to suck an extra strong mint and we'd all sit around his tongue.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes I remember the paraffin heater at home, my parents would use it in the morning before they lit the fire. I also remember living in a bedsit and only having a paraffin heater to keep me warm in the winter.


We had one like this


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Eee.....you were lucky!
> We used to dream of 'avin a paraffin 'eater!
> Me dad used to suck an extra strong mint and we'd all sit around his tongue.


Yeah they were no good in a cardboard box


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2020)

Caught up on "Secret Scotland" with Susan Calman last night. We recorded the first two episodes so as to be able to "fast forward" through the interminable ads.
It was really enjoyable, refreshing that the presenter was being her natural self without doing the "walk towards camera whilst emoting and waving your arms" that a lot of presenters have been tutored to do.
A bit disappointed that in the episode where she visited the Kingdom of Fife she didn't take the time to visit the banana plantations ( I've yet to discover the Tea Plantations of Yorkshire or Dorset )
Speaking of tea, I've just taken a Barm Brack out of the oven. I used Yorkshire tea and Captain Morgan Spiced Rum to steep the fruit in overnight. It smells lovely. I gave it a bit of extra time in the oven as the skewer persisted in coming out a bit sticky ( I'm thinking it's because it's quite a moist cake)
Possible trip to the local Brewery this afternoon as I need to hydrate for my 5K time trial in the morning 🍺


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2020)

After nearly three months I have finely got my ceiling and wall painted


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2020)

When I lived in Aussie we had loads of kookaburra's in the area, didn't need an alarm clock as they all started chattering at 4 am


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> We had one like this
> View attachment 551359


Ours was more like this if I remember.


----------



## Blue (9 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> We had one like this
> View attachment 551359


That would have been for the posh side of our village


----------



## Blue (9 Oct 2020)

When my brothers and I started contributing to the family budget we graduated to one of these





Though in the winter we still had to scrape the ice off the inside of the windows so that we could see the day when we were getting up. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't forget the tiger in your tank


I got one of these in gaelic for my bike trailer which was a large Columbus and a cumbersome beast.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2020)

Actully as a child our house was quite warm as we had an Aga cooker on 24/7/365


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2020)

Blue said:


> When my brothers and I started contributing to the family budget we graduated to one of these
> View attachment 551361
> 
> 
> Though in the winter we still had to scrape the ice off the inside of the windows so that we could see the day when we were getting up. Ah, the good old days.


I have one of these which is kept for emergency use.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit like Meniere's disease possibly?


Usually just described as vertigo which covers a wide range of similar symptoms. Can give the appearance if being drunk due to a stagger. I now carry a stick in case of imbalance when walking and on the trike I have a folding one which can come in handy for fending off wayward dogs or rather the owners of wayward dogs who get annoyed at stick deployment.


----------



## Blue (9 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Actully as a child our house was quite warm as we had an Aga cooker on 24/7/365



View: https://youtu.be/y5ugq624SFw


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Usually just described as vertigo which covers a wide range of similar symptoms. Can give the appearance if being drunk due to a stagger. I now carry a stick in case of imbalance when walking and on the trike I have a folding one which can come in handy for fending off wayward dogs or rather the owners of wayward dogs who get annoyed at stick deployment.


You should get a cape and a walking stick with a concealed rapier, then you’d be the "Adam Adamant of the Isles"


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

Blue said:


> That would have been for the posh side of our village




Hi @Blue. Nice to see you frequent this part of the forum put aside especially for old farts who can remember things from 50 years ago, but can't remember where they put their glasses 20 minutes ago.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> You should get a cape and a walking stick with a concealed rapier, then you’d be the "Adam Adamant of the Isles"


I missed an opportunity at a Wales Trade show some years ago when there was one exhibitor selling concealed rapiers. I ask him if he had any problems with the police and he said never a problem.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi @Blue. Nice to see you frequent this part of the forum put aside especially for old farts who can remember things from 50 years ago, but can't remember where they put their glasses 20 minutes ago.


How many likes can I give that .


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How many likes can I give that .


----------



## Blue (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi @Blue. Nice to see you frequent this part of the forum put aside especially for old farts who can remember things from 50 years ago, but can't remember where they put their glasses 20 minutes ago.


Thanks for the welcome

Yes, starting to get the occasional ‘silver’ moment.


----------



## Blue (9 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I missed an opportunity at a Wales Trade show some years ago when there was one exhibitor selling concealed rapiers. I ask him if he had any problems with the police and he said never a problem.


Was that because the Bobbies bodies were never found


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2020)

Had to go out to the pharmacy this morning and it was freezing cold. I was standing outside before they opened and just on cue when the doors opened the heavens opened and torrential rain started.
It is still only 9C outside with a brisk wind so for the first time this year the stove has been lit to warm the house up a bit. It usually takes 2 or 3 days to get the fabric of the house warm but I am off next week so will have to start again when I get back.
I ordered a spare derailleur hanger for the trike as I plan to take it on forestry tracks a bit and it is low hanging with 20 inch wheels and prone to damage. It has just arrived by DHL from Icletta in Germany in 8 days in a box about 8 inches square. It would fit in a small envelope but probably get lost in transit.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

Someone Mo and I know on Facebook posted this. How wear and not wear face masks.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Someone Mo and I know on Facebook posted this. How wear and not wear face masks.
> 
> View attachment 551370


Lol. I saw that. Poor Bertie!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I saw that. Poor Bertie!




I think he quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think he quite enjoyed it.


I remember my first dog, a Golden Retriever when she was a puppy. Think they used to recommend letting them have one season before spaying, so she wore pants


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Usually just described as vertigo which covers a wide range of similar symptoms. *Can give the appearance if being drunk due to a stagger*. I now carry a stick in case of imbalance when walking and on the trike I have a folding one which can come in handy for fending off wayward dogs or rather the owners of wayward dogs who get annoyed at stick deployment.



Interesting.

One of my group of (pensioner) walking pals (well, we walk to the pub), began exhibiting these symptoms, and that was on the the way TOO the pub, not afterwards.

Over a period of some weeks, his symptoms became quite extreme, until eventually, when the symptoms started, he could not walk without support from one of more of us.

In the past 12 months, he has had numerous visits to doctors/clinics/hospital and numerous tests and investigations, so far, no diagnosis.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Someone Mo and I know on Facebook posted this. How wear and not wear face masks.
> 
> View attachment 551370



looks like Martyn's dog.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2020)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> looks like Martyn's dog.




Nope. It isn't


----------



## GM (9 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Cheerz me dearz!
> View attachment 551373




That looks like a very big glass, have they started doing pint and a half sized ones!


Good day y'all... Another busy morning, finally got to sit down a catch up, fun Friday!


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Interesting.
> 
> One of my group of (pensioner) walking pals (well, we walk to the pub), began exhibiting these symptoms, and that was on the the way TOO the pub, not afterwards.
> 
> ...


My symptoms currently are not so extreme and nobody has come up with any reasonable answer. About this time last year I did have severe problems for a brief period. I cannot see any reasonable connection but a couple of weeks later a large gallstone was discovered and since removal I am back to mild symptoms. All that is suggested is just old age. I am currently discussing this with a consultant who noted that I can cycle on two wheels ok but stopping and starting can be alarming and even dangerous.


----------



## Blue (9 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Cheerz me dearz!
> View attachment 551373


That looks like a perfect head on the Guinness.

When we used to winter in Cyprus our local only did local beers on draft so it was cans only when something like a Guinness or a John Smiths was ordered. Myself and an ex-pat mate from Cornwall used to try to get every pour perfect and always snapped the ones where we managed it - there wasn't a lot to do!


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2020)

Since the sun was out thought it was a good idea to go for a short walk as most of my chores have been done. Just as I was getting ready to go we had a hail shower followed shortly by another. Any route I take has no shelter so wait till tomorrow.
I notice on twitter that MPs are to get a pay rise of £3360 pa. No doubt they will force themselves to take it.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. It isn't



The dog looks like Bertie who belongs to Martyn Brunt one of my facebook friends.


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> After nearly three months I have finely got my ceiling and wall painted




Were you using a very small brush?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2020)

I'm worn out just been fitting four ground anchors to my new garage I really needed a SDS drill, but I did it with my hammer drill


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Were you using a very small brush?


Yeah it was like painting the Sistine Chapel 
Now I just have to wait until they fix the bedroom light


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2020)

When Pam and I lived in a halfway flat after moving out of the homeless hostel the only heating we had for the winter was from a Flatly Clothes dryer.


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Your willpower is astounding



I did have a slice of it before I left home though, perfect breakfast.


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2020)

Getting back to the flatly, we were given a frozen Turkey at Xmas and decided to thaw it out overnight on the flatly, it had nice brown skin by the morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Oct 2020)

Afternoon all, well that turned out to be a wet and cold experience, even snow to be seen . Both met office and Norwegian forecasts had a mostly dry day showing so we set off for a ride up Strathconon. Unfortunately mostly dry turned out to be mostly very wet and very cold. We made it to the end of the road and had a very cold sandwich stop by the river before retracing. Several of the hill tops had a good dusting of snow, even some of the lower ones. The autumn colours were dazzling at times but cold hands and wet gloves ruled out any attempt at photo’s. Just about thawed out now.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2020)

Right.......off for a stroll down to the village to pick up my car after it's service.
That'll be good for another 10,000 miles.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Getting back to the flatly, we were given a frozen Turkey at Xmas and decided to thaw it out overnight on the flatly, it had nice brown skin by the morning.




My mum had one of those driers

Mmmm and we had one when we first got married as well.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit like Meniere's disease possibly?


My ex suffered a bout of that. She got up in the middle of the night for a pee and came round a few minutes later on her bathroom floor with a nasty head injury. She had got very giddy, fallen over and...


... _*BROKEN THE BATHROOM WASHBASIN WITH HER HEAD AS SHE FELL!!!*_  

I didn't believe it until I saw the damage to her head and the washbasin. (I'm assuming that she hadn't arbitrarily decided to smack the basin with a hammer and headbutt the wall! )


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2020)

Just had an Email from John Lewis. I've got a Loyalty Card and we've bought various items from them over the years.
There's a couple of Promotions in the Email, plus a chance to win an Anglepoise Lamp, it must be made out of Unobtanium as the normal list price is £2950! 

Speaking of overpriced lighting, we get the Radio Times most weeks. Towards the back among the adverts for Funeral Plans, Equity Release and Walk in Baths there's often an advert for a reading light with "Natural Daylight" best light ever etc. If you purchase the freestanding light they will give you a "Free" table lamp which utilises the same technology. I had a little dig into this as I was quite interested in the quality of light and as a one time keen photographer had delved into a bit more than the average person. 

The light advertised in RT is LED. Natural daylight has a "CRI" ( Colour Rendering Index ) of 100. Advances in LED technologies have got very close indeed to natural daylight and Philips make a very wide spectrum LED lamp with a CRI of 97 which I believe is the best available.
While the stand and materials used in the advertised light appears to be of very high quality You could save yourself a pretty penny and buy a high CRI index Philips lamp for about £10 and put it in a half decent fitting. ( The Philips high index lamp comes in a standard GU10 cap )

On a less serious note I wonder if the Philips lights might come in useful if I need to supplement my pension by growing "exotic herbs"


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Which pub was that ??
> Can't say I know Widnes very well though.
> Last week I had to take the aunty to the new eye place in Tan House Lane. Blimey, that's changed since my repping/working days....... I didn't recognise it.


Ferry tavern between Warrington and Widnes - I often do a ride from Widnes to Runcorn then along the canals and back over bridges to Warrington and follow the old canal home - The Ferry just happens to be about 4 miles from home - which is handy - sorry - not handy - just a total co-incidence!!


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My mum had one of those driers
> 
> Mmmm and we had one when we first got married as well.



Was it your sole source of heating as well? not that it worked well in our two room top floor flat that you could see through gaps in the roof, 1974/5 was a very interesting period for us, one toilet shared between 3 flats and it was on the middle floor as well. Looking back it was tough but at the time the three of us had each other and nothing was more important.


----------



## GM (9 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just had an Email from John Lewis. I've got a Loyalty Card and we've bought various items from them over the years.
> There's a couple of Promotions in the Email, plus a chance to win an Anglepoise Lamp, it must be made out of Unobtanium as the normal list price is £2950!
> 
> Speaking of overpriced lighting, we get the Radio Times most weeks. Towards the back among the adverts for Funeral Plans, Equity Release and Walk in Baths there's often an advert for a reading light with "Natural Daylight" best light ever etc. If you purchase the freestanding light they will give you a "Free" table lamp which utilises the same technology. I had a little dig into this as I was quite interested in the quality of light and as a one time keen photographer had delved into a bit more than the average person.
> ...




Also a very keen one time photographer, I used to have a mass of lights and white umbrellas along with all the latest gadgets. All gone now just using a digital camera. The old Nikon and Rolleicord are gathering dust in the top of the wardrobe sadly.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Was it your sole source of heating as well? not that it worked well in our two room top floor flat that you could see through gaps in the roof, 1974/5 was a very interesting period for us, one toilet shared between 3 flats and it was on the middle floor as well. Looking back it was tough but at the time the three of us had each other and nothing was more important.




No. We had a gas fire as well. It was 1973/74 for us. A flat above a shop bloody cold as well and with a small baby. And nowhere to dry clothes or nappies (it was the days of Terry nappies). Having to drag a pram up and down stairs wasn't funny either. Great days....


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Ferry tavern between Warrington and Widnes - I often do a ride from Widnes to Runcorn then along the canals and back over bridges to Warrington and follow the old canal home - The Ferry just happens to be about 4 miles from home - which is handy - sorry - not handy - just a total co-incidence!!


Thought it might be that one.
One of favourite rides is Warrington>Moore>Runcorn.....over the Bridge and back along the canal past the Ferry Tavern.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> ......15.00 when we are due for hail!



Went to Clevelys in the end. 5.5 mile walk up and down the prom to Rossall point. Never has a weather forecast been more accurate. At 14.59 as we were 0.25 miles from the car the hail came in horizontally from the sea. Completely drenched down our right sides. Thoughts of eating out disappeared.

Picked these up at the local chippy at home.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> No. We had a gas fire as well. It was 1973/74 for us. A flat above a shop bloody cold as well and with a small baby. And nowhere to dry clothes or nappies (it was the days of Terry nappies). Having to drag a pram up and down stairs wasn't funny either. Great days....


Weren't you a bit old for wearing nappies??

But seriously were were the same. 2 up 2 down. Bog down the yard WITH the Aladdin paraffin heater...... and terry towel nappies.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Went to Clevelys in the end. 5.5 mile walk up and down the prom to Rossall point. Never has a weather forecast been more accurate. At 14.59 as we were 0.25 miles from the car the hail came in horizontally from the sea. Completely drenched down our right sides. Thoughts of eating out disappeared.
> 
> Picked these up at the local chippy at home.
> 
> ...


Please tell me that's not gravy on your fish.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

All along the Fylde coast from Blackpool northwards the sea defences have been made as attractive as a mass of concrete can be.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Please tell me that's not gravy on your fish.


Good God NO! Just the camera angle 🤣


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Weren't you a bit old for wearing nappies??
> 
> But seriously were were the same. 2 up 2 down. Bog down the yard WITH the Aladdin paraffin heater...... and terry towel nappies.



I often read on the Internet, people looking back on the 70's a "good times".

Abysmal is my recollection, inflation running riot, major industries (in my area) beginning to disappear, interest rates soaring, cars that rusted before your eyes........ I have to. stop, I am depressing myself


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

Well I've had a little scroll back now. Pleased to see standards have been maintained in my absence.....

World Cup Willie.... anyone?


----------



## Blue (9 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I often read on the Internet, people looking back on the 70's a "good times".
> 
> Abysmal is my recollection, inflation running riot, major industries (in my area) beginning to disappear, interest rates soaring, cars that rusted before your eyes........ I have to. stop, I am depressing myself


Funny you should make that comment. About an hour ago my wife asked me if I’d like to be back in the 60’s or 70’s again and “lord no“ was the answer.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

Blue said:


> Funny you should make that comment. About an hour ago my wife asked me if I’d like to be back in the 60’s or 70’s again and “lord no“ was the answer.


Gotta be age related I think. Born in '54 I remember the 60s from '65 onwards. Fabulous rock scene, IOW festival '69 and '70, college 74-76, 76-80 living in York for four of the best years of my life, backpacking across the States.

Now the 80s? Made redundant the day we took possession of our first house, six months out of work, two kids, 16% mortgage.......


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> No. We had a gas fire as well. It was 1973/74 for us. A flat above a shop bloody cold as well and with a small baby. And nowhere to dry clothes or nappies (it was the days of Terry nappies). Having to drag a pram up and down stairs wasn't funny either. Great days....



I remember the buckets of nappies.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Gotta be age related I think. Born in '54 I remember the 60s from '65 onwards.


That's odd.
I was born in 1954 as well, but I remember the 60s from 1960 onwards.......


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I often read on the Internet, people looking back on the 70's a "good times".
> 
> Abysmal is my recollection, inflation running riot, major industries (in my area) beginning to disappear, interest rates soaring, cars that rusted before your eyes........ I have to. stop, I am depressing myself



I made the most of the period, left school,got married, became a dad,got made homeless, started a business and worked stupidly long hours, no I do not want to go back, but I would not have wanted to change much as what happened then made me the person I became.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Gotta be age related I think. *Born in '54* I remember the 60s from '65 onwards. Fabulous rock scene, IOW festival '69 and '70, college 74-76, 76-80 living in York for four of the best years of my life, backpacking across the States.
> 
> *Now the 80s?* Made redundant the day we took possession of our first house, six months out of work, two kids, 16% mortgage.......



I am seven years ahead of you, 70's for me were heavy going, as I mentioned above, some bright spots, my first child born 1972, adopted two more 1976 and 1978. The 80's were not brilliant either divorced, then, re-married, inheriting another three children, start the whole house buying thing again, interest rates at 16%, but, at least I was able to stay in employment. The "pleasure" of redundancy did not come until 1995, then again, in 1998! After the second experience, I gave up on being an employee and set up on my own.

I definitely do NOT own any rose tinted spectacles, "good old days" I think not!


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> *I made the most of the period*, left school,got married, became a dad,got made homeless, started a business and worked stupidly long hours, no I do not want to go back, but I would not have wanted to change much as what happened then *made me the person I became*.



Yes, I would agree with that "character forming". Like you, I got on with it and built my life, but, that is not to say they were "the good old days"


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> I remember the buckets of nappies.


Yes. And napisan


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I often read on the Internet, people looking back on the 70's a "good times".
> 
> Abysmal is my recollection, inflation running riot, major industries (in my area) beginning to disappear, interest rates soaring, cars that rusted before your eyes........ I have to. stop, I am depressing myself


They were brilliant times for me, born 64


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's odd.
> I was born in 1954 as well, but I remember the 60s from 1960 onwards.......


I remember my parents being very worried about the Bay of Pigs, Churchill's death and other stuff but most of my memories begin from 65/66.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> They were brilliant times for me, born 64



Yes, childhood is a different phase, for me (1947), the 1950's and 1960's were pretty good, didn't have much in terms of material possessions in the 1950's, but, boy did we have freedom. Paper round for cigarette money, and, 'secret" drinking.

Leaving school in the 1960's, work was easy to find, motorbikes, cars (maintained via scrap yards), girls, music. Not sure where I was when the drug scene came around, I must have slept through it 

There was the. worry of the Cold War, and, if we would all disappear in a big mushroom cloud.......


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2020)

And JFK. That's another memory but not one that I understood then.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Oct 2020)

Born 1960 - 60s were just school for me - 70s were secondary school and University

weird that I managed to get through University in the late 70s and never come into contact with drugs and sex parties etc etc

unless you count the 'smoke' coming from under my neighbours door and wafting into my room

Then I had to grow up

The bike I had at the time was a Peugeot 10 speed - the only bike I have ever had with drops - steel frame - probably weighed a ton but I could get that thing up any hill!!

$deity knows how many miles I did on the bike - when I was in my 40s I was talking to my Dad and he asked where I had gone on it on my 'little bike rides'
He was shocked when he realised just how far I had been going
which I had a GPS log of what I did in those days
also wish someone had told me that bike clubs existed!!!!


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Right old farts.
> John Collier got me going.
> 
> ●You will wonder where the yellow went when you brush your teeth with Pepsodent.
> ...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QcjlzSod0CE


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2020)

Does anyone remember - 'I'd risk it for a Swisskit'?
Whatever happened to Swisskits? I really liked them.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Gotta be age related I think. Born in '54 I remember the 60s from '65 onwards. Fabulous rock scene, IOW festival '69 and '70, college 74-76, 76-80 living in York for four of the best years of my life, backpacking across the States.
> 
> Now the 80s? Made redundant the day we took possession of our first house, six months out of work, two kids, 16% mortgage.......


By coincidence. We moved into this house 1982 and immediately lost my job. Brill weather so for 6 months we lived on BBQs and home brew.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Does anyone remember - 'I'd risk it for a Swisskit'?
> Whatever happened to Swisskits? I really liked them.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=J8dKSl3YLm0


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> By coincidence. We moved into this house 1982 and immediately lost my job. Brill weather so for 6 months we lived on BBQs and home brew.


Pebble Island


----------



## screenman (9 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, I would agree with that "character forming". Like you, I got on with it and built my life, but, that is not to say they were "the good old days"



I agree not the good old days but not the bad old days, just different days.


----------



## Blue (9 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=J8dKSl3YLm0



Don't know what a Swisskit is and didn't notice any reference to it in those ads. Come to that, I didn't recognise too many of those ads so I guess they weren't shown here.

Enjoyed the Tufty one as that brought back memories. When I was in the St John's Ambulance we shared a hall with the Tufty club for toddlers and used to have fun arsing around with the Tufty props.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2020)

Blue said:


> Don't know what a Swisskit is and didn't notice any reference to it in those ads. Come to that, I didn't recognise too many of those ads so I guess they weren't shown here.
> 
> Enjoyed the Tufty one as that brought back memories. When I was in the St John's Ambulance we shared a hall with the Tufty club for toddlers and used to have fun arsing around with the Tufty props.


Think Fruit & Nut.
A poor imitation off.


----------



## screenman (10 Oct 2020)

Morning all, up bright and early this fine day as I am taking Pam out for a meal, well brekkie at Doncaster market to be precise, then a quick wizz around a few shops before the rest of the population get up.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2020)

Morning. Up early as usual too. Quite chilly but dry at the moment. Another day when the wind is to get stronger later so might have an early bimble but it won't be far or fast.......well it never is fast these days.


----------



## screenman (10 Oct 2020)

On the water glossed thing, brilliant, only slight problem is the top of my mouth is a tad sore and the bathroom is soaking wet, apart from that the teeth feel fanatastic. So tip is, take your finger off of the control button prior to removing it from your mouth, so not point it on full pressure at the top of your mouth.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2020)

Good morning. It's bloomin cold and windy (and not it's not me that's windy) so a day foe not doing much. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Will be hitching up in a couple of hours and travelling down to the Tamar valley for a week (or two) off grid.
New site that we haven't used before, so that will be interesting.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Does anyone remember - 'I'd risk it for a Swisskit'?
> Whatever happened to Swisskits? I really liked them.



Cresta pop, its frothy man, used to be advertized by a cartoon bear if I remember right.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2020)

Morning folks.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2020)

Lol


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> On the water glossed thing, brilliant, only slight problem is the top of my mouth is a tad sore and the bathroom is soaking wet, apart from that the teeth feel fanatastic. So tip is, take your finger off of the control button prior to removing it from your mouth, so not point it on full pressure at the top of your mouth.


Which one did you buy? I'm still contemplating this.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2020)

Good morning. It's wet, cold, windy, 7⁰ so may light the woodburner for the first time this autumn.

The alternatives for today are:

Do nothing
Housework
Aldi
Change beds.
It is going to be a battle to avoid the first item on the list. Lethargy is approaching. I have a bar shift at the social club 4.00 - 5.30pm but given the weather will be surprised if anyone comes in.

All this talk of Swisskit, never heard of it, put me in mind of Cadbury's Flake adverts. Googled and they're all around back to the 60s. How on earth did they get away with it???


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
I'm on the bus heading into town, one other passenger plus the driver so far. I've got my running kit on under my clothes so I won't frighten the horses when I disrobe in the Park. 
I'll chuck my clothes in my backpack and wear it on the 5k, that way I'll be able to say " I'd have finished ahead of you if it wasn't for the backpack" 😁
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️👍


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's wet, cold, windy, 7⁰ so may light the woodburner for the first time this autumn.
> 
> The alternatives for today are:
> 
> ...



Martini adverts, anywhere, any place, any time. When we first started close friends used to call us the martini couple.


----------



## GM (10 Oct 2020)

Morning all...Time to get up, cup of tea and sudoku and codeword finished. A day of bike cleaning, more cobwebs than mud!

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Paulus (10 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A bit of a nothing day today. 
Although, MrsP is up for an award from the BVNA,( British veterinary nursing association )
For services during the pandemic lockdown for working at the rehoming charity throughout. She was nominated by one of her ex trainees from 35 years ago. It's all happening on Zoom this evening. 🍾
Other than that, ther will be the usual eclectic mix of dog walking, a bit of bike riding, a bit of tidying up the garden, the tomato plants have been stripped of the last few green tomatoes, so just a bit of pottering. 
Another day in paradise beckons


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, up bright and early this fine day as I am taking Pam out for a meal, well brekkie at Doncaster market to be precise, then a quick wizz around a few shops before the rest of the population get up.


It has just (genuinely) come up on local google news that a guy was arrested at Warrington bus station for having a wizz in public.........so be careful which shops you wizz around.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2020)

i have found my mojo. It was hiding at the bottom of my second coffee. So it's porridge time, strip the beds and fire up the hoover. Yeah!


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2020)

I have risen?

Been up a couple of hours but been busy.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2020)

Filthy day here.
Rained all yesterday.
Battered down all night
Still raining now 
And its dark.
A proper winters day.
I didn't wake till 0700 so didn't bother with Aldi........ I will only go when its quiet eg 0800. So I got back into bed and listened to S.O.T.S.
Not feeling too bad today** I am not walking in this lot so its an enforced chill day. 
**I am actually feeling hungry so might try a bacon on toast butty.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2020)

Been for a spin but it felt bleeding hard work. Slightest hill or headwind and the legs were packing in. Definitely needing the porridge now.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Oct 2020)

Wet, cold and windy. May improve later but the front garden may have to wait for another day to get sorted.
One of my neighbours has got a bidy in who is a fanatical gardener and spent days working in their small front garden. Now the only colour and a decent display is in my garden with a totally lazy gardener. Minor triumph.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2020)

Gloriously sunny with a slight breeze, 5k finished, even stopped to take a photo 👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> A bit of a nothing day today.
> Although, MrsP is up for an award from the BVNA,( British veterinary nursing association )
> For services during the pandemic lockdown for working at the rehoming charity throughout. She was nominated by one of her ex trainees from 35 years ago. It's all happening on Zoom this evening. 🍾
> ...


Well done MrsP and good luck for this evening 🥂


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Gloriously sunny with a slight breeze, 5k finished, even stopped to take a photo 👍
> 
> View attachment 551499


I would send you one from here but its too dark for the camera to work


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Oct 2020)

Morning all, another damp day today. An easy walk somewhere local on the cards.
Looking at Strava today showed just how close we were to the west coast yesterday, you forget how narrow Scotland is up here.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Gloriously sunny with a slight breeze, 5k finished, even stopped to take a photo 👍
> 
> View attachment 551499


Are Park Runs started up or was it just something you were doing on your own? Looks a lovely morning for it.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2020)

Funny you should talk about cobwebs. I was saying to Mo thay I have never seen to many cobwebs and spiders. I just blitzed the living room of cobwebs. Now off to fight the good fight in the rest of the house.

I am going now. I maybe some time.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Funny you should talk about cobwebs. I was saying to Mo thay I have never seen to many cobwebs and spiders. I just blitzed the living room of cobwebs. Now off to fight the good fight in the rest of the house.
> 
> I am going now. I maybe some time.


Poor things. Leave them alone. Lol.


----------



## screenman (10 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Which one did you buy? I'm still contemplating this.



Not sure as I am out at the moment £29.95 on Amazon, very pleased with it though as we can certainly feel the difference.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> *Wet, cold and windy. *May improve later but the front garden may have to wait for another day to get sorted.
> One of my neighbours has got a bidy in who is a fanatical gardener and spent days working in their small front garden. Now the only colour and a decent display is in my garden with a totally lazy gardener. Minor triumph.


Enough about yourself, what about the weather?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Oct 2020)

The Giro isn’t looking good, Yates has tested covid +ve. The question now is who else ?


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2020)

I'm sat in the Willoughby cafe with a sausage sandwich and a coffee, its been a cold hard ride down, crossing Grandborough fields I passed a farm with a huge flock of Turkeys running around


----------



## GM (10 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> the tomato plants have been stripped of the last few green tomatoes, so just a bit of pottering.
> Another day in paradise beckons




That's what we're doing with our final batch..






......BTW Well done Mrs P


----------



## oldwheels (10 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, another damp day today. An easy walk somewhere local on the cards.
> Looking at Strava today showed just how close we were to the west coast yesterday, you forget how narrow Scotland is up here.
> View attachment 551501


Have you been down the Braan Estate path yet? Takes you down to the river Conon eventually.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2020)

Just ordered flowers for my mummies birthday. Crikey, the cheapest bouquet is £30 plus £7 delivery. 

They had a bouquet that costs a whopping £200 . I did not order that one.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2020)

@Paulus - Congratulations to Mrs P. 👏

Why I don't know but I have just remembered Paulus was my nickname at school.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2020)

I went to get a key cut for my new garage as they only gave me one "that will be £10 Sir" WHAT
£10 for just one key how much is he on an hour ???


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QcjlzSod0CE




John Collier John Collier the window to watch Seem to remember that was the advertisement


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2020)

Blue said:


> Don't know what a Swisskit is and didn't notice any reference to it in those ads. Come to that, I didn't recognise too many of those ads so I guess they weren't shown here.
> 
> Enjoyed the Tufty one as that brought back memories. When I was in the St John's Ambulance we shared a hall with the Tufty club for toddlers and used to have fun arsing around with the Tufty props.



Tinga Tuker club
We are the Ovaltines


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Martini adverts, anywhere, any place, any time. When we first started close friends used to call us the martini couple.



I knew you looked familiar


----------



## Blue (10 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> I knew you looked familiar


Well, that bobbing bare bottom did!!


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the Willoughby cafe with a sausage sandwich and a coffee, its been a cold hard ride down, crossing Grandborough fields I passed a farm with a huge flock of Turkeys running around



Bet there looking forward to Christmas


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> John Collier John Collier the window to watch Seem to remember that was the advertisement


He asked for any others!


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> That's what we're doing with our final batch..
> 
> View attachment 551511
> 
> ...




My sister god bless her made chutney with the excess tomatoes.Miss her and her chutneys 😢😢😢


----------



## screenman (10 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I went to get a key cut for my new garage as they only gave me one "that will be £10 Sir" WHAT
> £10 for just one key how much is he on an hour ???



You need to know all his overheads and costs to find that out, not much I guess.


----------



## Blue (10 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> John Collier John Collier the window to watch Seem to remember that was the advertisement


When I first stated working I always went to Collier's for a fitted suit but must admit that when all the local fitting services closed I found M&S suits were as good a fit as any on me and used them until I retired.

The fitting services did add something of a feeling of quality but I had grown through that impressionable age by the time they started to close.


----------



## Paulus (10 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Paulus - Congratulations to Mrs P. 👏
> 
> Why I don't know but I have just remembered Paulus was my nickname at school.


I got the nickname when I started work as an apprentice on the railways in 1974.
There was a kids cartoon show called Paulus the wood gnome. One of the other apprentices started to call me that, it stuck and I am still called it now by retired and present drivers who knew me..😊


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2020)

Blue said:


> When I first stated working I always went to Collier's for a fitted suit but must admit that when all the local fitting services closed I found M&S suits were as good a fit as any on me and used them until I retired.
> 
> The fitting services did add something of a feeling of quality but I had grown through that impressionable age by the time they started to close.



The last suit I bought which was for my nieces wedding was from M&S.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Bet there looking forward to Christmas


There is probably one less after Dave went past


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2020)

Blue said:


> When I first stated working I always went to Collier's for a fitted suit but must admit that when all the local fitting services closed I found M&S suits were as good a fit as any on me and used them until I retired.
> 
> The fitting services did add something of a feeling of quality but I had grown through that impressionable age by the time they started to close.


As a teenager in the 60s its was either Colliers, Burtons or if were flush London Road in Liverpool where all the Jewish tailors were.
In later years it was M&S but in more recent years their quality went seriously down hill.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2020)

Just been to the Spar for a few bits.
A) got to the door and realised I hadn't got my mask. I shouted to the assistant who said " no problem, just do your shopping"
B) I wonder how they continue as there are never more than, maybe, 6 people in but they have decent stocks of food and drink.
Expensive compared to Aldi but I only use them for bits AND they have the post office.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2020)

Anyone watch Yellowstone on Sky Paramount ??
Seen the trailer for the new series. Googled it to see Kevin Costner is in it.
Might give it a punt.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2020)

The Eagle has landed....


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed....
> 
> View attachment 551530
> 
> ...


Looks far to dry there imo. God is looking after us here with copious showers


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Looks far to dry there imo. God is looking after us here with copious showers


It was raining when we turned up.
Going to put the awning up when we get back from the pub.......should be a larf! 
Can recommend the pies at the Blacksmiths Arms. 
Small portion - £6.25.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Are Park Runs started up or was it just something you were doing on your own? Looks a lovely morning for it.



Sorry for the delay in replying Mo, I've just got back from A+E.*
There aren't any official parkruns for the foreseeable future, but people go to the Park and do their own thing either solo or in groups of 2 or three. The course is very scenic, plus it's one of the flattest in the country. It's also less than a 10 minute walk from A+E* which can come in handy. 
Saw a few familiar faces from parkrun to wave hello to, managed to push it a bit and did an absolutely excellent time for 10k, unfortunately I only ran 5k so not very impressive 😉

* I met a couple of friends in the Park, my friend Mike had popped down for a quick run before driving with his wife to visit their son and daughter in law in Wales this afternoon.
Unfortunately Mike took a tumble in the final few hundred metres of the run and hurt his shoulder. One of the other runners in the Park was a Doctor who had a quick look and advised A+E. I stayed with Mike while another friend went to fetch his wife, then I accompanied them to A+E where an Xray revealed a broken shoulder 😯
A post tumble analysis and investigation came to the conclusion that he needs some new running shoes 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> did an absolutely excellent time for 10k, unfortunately I only ran 5k so not very impressive 😉


Sure it was way better than I could manage these days. Even years ago before so many back/sciatic problems my 10k was only usually in the low 50’s with one PB one year at Strathcarron Hospice 10K of 48 something. Can’t even get under an hour now.


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> It was raining when we turned up.
> Going to put the awning up when we get back from the pub.......should be a larf!
> Can recommend the pies at the Blacksmiths Arms.
> Small portion - £6.25.
> View attachment 551533


Wot no beer to wash it down


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sure it was way better than I could manage these days. Even years ago before so many back/sciatic problems my 10k was only usually in the low 50’s with one PB one year at Strathcarron Hospice 10K of 48 something. Can’t even get under an hour now.



I've often pondered on how much the subconscious mind plays a part in running. I used to run quite long distances and while running a Marathon is never "easy" the body does become accustomed to doing it. With that in mind you might think running a half Marathon would be a doddle, but that's not the case. You feel just as knackered at the end of a 13 miles race as you do at a 26 mile race. I think that it's the subconscious mind having programmed itself for the set distance and once you get there it pulls the plug physiologically. I'm sure that holds good whatever the distance, be it 5k or 10k.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2020)

Willoughby the destination, 52 miles the journey. A cold hard ride this morning with grey skies and a strong cold wind, but it stayed dry for the ride down and I only had a couple of short sharp showers on the way home. It had been several months since I'd ridden that route so even though it was a familiar route it made a change riding it, I varied it on the way back, riding back into Long Itchington I turned left then picked up a small lane I don't ride very often to take me across the Fosse Way, theres work for the HS2 going on round there, then though Offchurch, up the Welsh Road through Cubbington, through Baginton and into Coventry then across the city and home. it ended up as an enjoyable morning out on my bike


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2020)

Awning erected single handed in 8m46s.
Not bad after 3 pints of Jail Ale.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Have you been down the Braan Estate path yet? Takes you down to the river Conon eventually.
> View attachment 551512


Do you mean the Brahan estate, outside Maryburgh ? Funnily enough, we were exploring it this morning. I was particularly taken by the backdrop to their trout pond....


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2020)

This just came up on my Facebook page.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Do you mean the Brahan estate, outside Maryburgh ? Funnily enough, we were exploring it this morning. I was particularly taken by the backdrop to their trout pond....
> View attachment 551542


Different spelling. Yes I used to cycle from Dingwall to Maryburgh and continue down the back road as well as the path which starts at Maryburgh.
If you fancy a stiffish climb try from Dingwall off the Strathhpeffer road just before the level crossing up to Knockbain.


----------



## Blue (10 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've often pondered on how much the subconscious mind plays a part in running. I used to run quite long distances and while running a Marathon is never "easy" the body does become accustomed to doing it. With that in mind you might think running a half Marathon would be a doddle, but that's not the case. You feel just as knackered at the end of a 13 miles race as you do at a 26 mile race. I think that it's the subconscious mind having programmed itself for the set distance and once you get there it pulls the plug physiologically. I'm sure that holds good whatever the distance, be it 5k or 10k.


I think pace may also have something to do with that. My best 10k was 32.5mins and that pace would give a marathon time about 2:17, whereas my best was 2:38. Like you say, knackered after both but then the pace was so much faster for the 10k.

I found Marathon Training gave me great pace judgement.


----------



## Blue (10 Oct 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Wot no beer to wash it down


Was the Jail Ale pictured before the pie not for that? The combination looked


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2020)

Blue said:


> Was the Jail Ale pictured before the pie not for that? The combination looked


Starters.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> I got the nickname when I started work as an apprentice on the railways in 1974.
> There was a kids cartoon show called Paulus the wood gnome. One of the other apprentices started to call me that, it stuck and I am still called it now by retired and present drivers who knew me..😊


That's it. I'd forgotten!!!


----------



## screenman (10 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Which one did you buy? I'm still contemplating this.




Pecham.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Different spelling. Yes I used to cycle from Dingwall to Maryburgh and continue down the back road as well as the path which starts at Maryburgh.
> If you fancy a stiffish climb try from Dingwall off the Strathhpeffer road just before the level crossing up to Knockbain.


Thanks, will bear it in mind. 
Also, I’ve now added Maryburgh/Conon Bridge to the “Possible Places to Retire To” List, seem to tick a lot of boxes


----------



## Paulus (10 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That's it. I'd forgotten!!!



View: https://youtu.be/lqJcXSYG2-s


----------



## oldwheels (10 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Thanks, will bear it in mind.
> Also, I’ve now added Maryburgh/Conon Bridge to the “Possible Places to Retire To” List, seem to tick a lot of boxes


One advantage of these places is that you have a good cycle path into Dingwall for major shopping and also roads into the Black Isle. I fancied Dingwall myself but now on my own I have lost the urge to move too far.
The old Evanton Road from Dingwall which used to be good for cycling is now a rat run on my last few visits.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> View: https://youtu.be/lqJcXSYG2-s




It sounds like its being voiced by the Goons.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Thanks, will bear it in mind.
> Also, I’ve now added Maryburgh/Conon Bridge to the *“Possible Places to Retire To” *List, seem to tick a lot of boxes


Are you in this thread under false pretences?


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> It sounds like its being voiced by the Goons.



https://wiki2.org/en/Paulus_the_Woodgnome


----------



## screenman (10 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Are you in this thread under false pretences?




Ban him, chuck him out, banish him to the politics section.


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 551540
> 
> 
> Awning erected single handed in 8m46s.
> Not bad after 3 pints of Jail Ale.


RESPECT , 3 pints and a pub lunch .If that was me ,sod the awning, must have little lie-down.


----------



## Paulus (10 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Ban him, chuck him out, banish him to the politics section.


Or Milton Keynes


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2020)

G


Flick of the Elbow said:


> Thanks, will bear it in mind.
> Also, I’ve now added Maryburgh/Conon Bridge to the “Possible Places to Retire To” List, seem to tick a lot of boxes



Mrs Tenkay keeps dropping hints about moving to Edinburgh. It's a lovely city, we visit often as we have a daughter who lives there.
I don't really want to move as I think it's a " Rose tinted glasses" sort of situation where you fail to appreciate the things around you due to over familiarity. 
It's great to visit and explore the City and surrounding countryside, then there's the catching up with friends, dining out, visiting our favourite bars and tap rooms etc. Living there would soon become a lot more mundane and I'm sure it would quite quickly be regretted.


----------



## screenman (10 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Or Milton Keynes



Now come on that is a tad to harsh.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> It was raining when we turned up.
> Going to put the awning up when we get back from the pub.......should be a larf!
> Can recommend the pies at the Blacksmiths Arms.
> Small portion - £6.25.
> View attachment 551533


That has MrsDs nod of approval.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2020)

Blue said:


> I think pace may also have something to do with that. My best 10k was 32.5mins and that pace would give a marathon time about 2:17, whereas my best was 2:38. Like you say, knackered after both but then the pace was so much faster for the 10k.
> 
> I found Marathon Training gave me great pace judgement.



They're excellent times, chapeau👍

I was never a fast runner but I had good endurance, and like you the Marathon training and track running gave me good pace judgement. ( I could never get under the hour in a ten mile race but I could go through 10 in about 58 minutes in a half marathon 🤔) I remember doing the Reading Half in the early 90's, having a good run and as I overtook a usually much faster club mate he turned and said "What the F*ck are you doing up here" That gave me the motivation to push on and drop him 😁


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Are you in this thread under false pretences?


I’ve given up work but don’t feel like I’m properly retired yet. Partly I’m waiting on MrsF to retire also, partly I’m thinking we won’t be properly retired unless we move away from the city where we had our work.


----------



## Blue (10 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve given up work but don’t feel like I’m properly retired yet. Partly I’m waiting on MrsF to retire also, partly I’m thinking we won’t be properly retired unless we move away from the city where we had our work.


It's nice when the retirement is 'final'. When I retired I was headhunted for some part time consultancy work and spent a few years earning decent money at it. When I finally had all the bikes and gear I wanted I quoted a price they couldn't possible accept and cycled off into full retirement - never regretted it.


----------



## Blue (10 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> They're excellent times, chapeau👍


It's ancient history now but I appreciate the thumbs up

The only time I put the running to good use was some years back when Mrs B had her handbag snatched by some teenager - it didn't take me long to catch him. When I drew alongside he was doubled over gasping for air and he looked up at me and said "you can't half go some for an old fu****!" I still laugh about it.


----------



## Paulus (10 Oct 2020)

Blue said:


> It's ancient history now but I appreciate the thumbs up
> 
> The only time I put the running to good use was some years back when Mrs B had her handbag snatched by some teenager - it didn't take me long to catch him. When I drew alongside he was doubled over gasping for air and he looked up at me and said "you can't half go some for an old fu****!" I still laugh about it.


Did you clump him?


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

Mo, what time did you go out for your nimble today, 07:20 - 07:30 perhaps.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Mo, what time did you go out for your nimble today, 07:20 - 07:30 perhaps.


6.26 precisely.  But I wasn’t very nimble!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Mo, what time did you go out for your nimble today, 07:20 - 07:30 perhaps.


More earthquakes? Blackford seems to be getting a lot just now!


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 6.26 precisely.  But I wasn’t very nimble!


Another two nearby your area this morning.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> More earthquakes? Blackford seems to be getting a lot just now!


Closet to the border and I'd say there was something else going on.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Another two nearby your area this morning.


That’s about 10 in the past 6 weeks! Maybe it’s the Highland Spring plant in Blackford boring for their water!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Closet to the border and I'd say there was something else going on.



https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...hat-made-ground-shake-like-a-fairground-ride/


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s about 10 in the past 6 weeks! Maybe it’s the Highland Spring plant in Blackford boring for their water!


17 in Scotland since the 1st September, with 10 of them in Blackford.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> 17 in Scotland since the 1st September, with 10 of them in Blackford.


They used to call Comrie the earthquake capital of Scotland but Blackford seems to have taken over.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> They used to call Comrie the earthquake capital of Scotland but Blackford seems to have taken over.


"They're" working underground to seperate Scotland.


----------



## Blue (10 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Did you clump him?


I was very tempted. 

The whole thing happened at the end of a night out in Belfast and was witnessed by a bouncer on the door of one of the clubs who came over and advised that it wouldn't be worth the hassle I'd get if I did thump him so I just took the bag and ran back to Mrs B to ensure she was OK. The whole thing was so fast that Mrs B didn't even know what had happened(the fact that she had drunk me under the table that evening may have contributed to that).


----------



## numbnuts (11 Oct 2020)




----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Oct 2020)

Morning. Not a bad day ahead. Quite cool but dry. Might take the mountain bike for a little jaunt for a change. Never go very far on it but it's still a good workout.


----------



## GM (11 Oct 2020)

Morning all... Up early and out with the Sunday London Ride boys and girls. Looks like it's going to be OK weather wise.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

It's grey outside and a tad chilly. Not a lot planned for today but I think Mrs Tenkay is planning to go for a run. I'll probably accompany her on my Brommie, I've fitted a mirror and want to check that it gives me a decent view, the previous one was a bit rubbish. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️👍☕


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

Dull and damp. The weather, and the interior of my Y fronts.


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2020)

Cooeee. I am here. Well sort of. I'm messaging a friend In Australia. Back in a minute.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Looks like we might have a nice day according to the weather forecasters.
Need a bit of sunshine to charge up my leisure battery on the van.
Off out doggie walking near Horrabridge first, then Sunday lunch booked at the pub just up the road from this CL site.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2020)

I am back. Rather cold here at the moment but at least it isn't raining so that's a plus. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Oct 2020)

Morning all. Am in Devon this week , having the holiday we were supposed have in June. The weather isn’t as good as it would have been then, no swimming in the sea for me I think. But it’s just nice to get away 😀


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2020)

Blue said:


> It's nice when the retirement is 'final'. When I retired I was headhunted for some part time consultancy work and spent a few years earning decent money at it. When I finally had all the bikes and gear I wanted I quoted a price they couldn't possible accept and cycled off into full retirement - never regretted it.


The exact opposite for me. 
For the last few years of work I ran my own company. Aged 63 another company bought my small business BUT I had to sign an agreement not to get involved etc. In return they paid me £70K
An easy decision tbh


----------



## Paulus (11 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Nice and bright outside. 
Going up to see the daughter this morning and then walking around Panshanger country park near Hertford with the dog.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Oct 2020)

Morning all, cloudy but dry here. Perhaps a  to Cannich today.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all. Am in Devon this week , having the holiday we were supposed have in June. The weather isn’t as good as it would have been then, no swimming in the sea for me I think. But it’s just nice to get away 😀


If you need some free food or somewhere to kip for free our Dirk is away so his house is empty.
The key is under the 3rd brick on the left


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2020)

Morning all .
Was up at 0700.....very dark. Hard to believe that just a short while ago we were waking up to bright mornings.
Beautiful day here. I may even get a short walk in.
I have enjoyed a 2 hour chill with coffee. Now I am checking fluff in my belly button while debating what to do.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2020)

Re Yellowstone on Sky.
Does no one on here watch it ?
I was reading, this morning, that it has got women moving to Montana hoping to marry a cowboy. That is exactly what our (now ex) DiL** did after the divorce.
**we still love that girl. Such a shame it didn't work out.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all. Am in Devon this week , having the holiday we were supposed have in June. The weather isn’t as good as it would have been then, no swimming in the sea for me I think. But it’s just nice to get away 😀


Whereabouts are you staying?



Dave7 said:


> If you need some free food or somewhere to kip for free our Dirk is away so his house is empty.
> The key is under the 3rd brick on the left


Too late, I've already let it out to a very nice lad who says he's an indoor horticulturist.
He said not to worry about the electricity bill, as there is a lamppost outside he could hook up to.


----------



## pawl (11 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Re Yellowstone on Sky.
> Does no one on here watch it ?
> I was reading, this morning, that it has got women moving to Montana hoping to marry a cowboy. That is exactly what our (now ex) DiL** did after the divorce.
> **we still love that girl. Such a shame it didn't work out.




Is that like Bourton On The water.oops I see it’s the tv channel


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Oct 2020)

Pleasant mountain bike trundle apart from the sheep poo!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Pleasant mountain bike trundle apart from the sheep poo!
> 
> View attachment 551716
> 
> ...


I had a Rockrider until some bast*rd stole it. Good bike.


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2020)

Major achievement going on here this morning, 3 yes 3 man drawers cleared out and sorted, now just get to get a skip in to take away the old batteries and pens that do not work.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Re Yellowstone on Sky.
> Does no one on here watch it ?
> I was reading, this morning, that it has got women moving to Montana hoping to marry a cowboy. That is exactly what our (now ex) DiL** did after the divorce.
> **we still love that girl. Such a shame it didn't work out.



That's reminded me of the lyrics of a song Dave, I bet you'll get it straight away. 


"He like a cowboy died drunk in his slumber
Out on the porch in the middle of summer
She crossed the ocean back home to her family
But they had retired to roads that were sandy"


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Major achievement going on here this morning, 3 yes 3 man drawers cleared out and sorted, now just get to get a skip in to take away the old batteries and pens that do not work.



Steady on old chap, they may come in handy one day, best to hang on to them just in case... 😁


----------



## FrankCrank (11 Oct 2020)

Well, this morning it was time for for a much hated chore - cleaning the various electric fans we have about the place. Eight in total, all were stripped, cleaned and reassembled ready for service. Ran out of excuses - today it's really quite cool at 26c, and drizzling all day so far, so just had to get on with it. As a reward, I scoffed a couple of small banana cakes, and had a packet of my favourite crisps - gotta replenish all those lost calories eh


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Re Yellowstone on Sky.
> Does no one on here watch it ?
> I was reading, this morning, that it has got women moving to Montana hoping to marry a cowboy. That is exactly what our (now ex) DiL** did after the divorce.
> **we still love that girl. Such a shame it didn't work out.


I only watched 1 or 2 episo


Tenkaykev said:


> Steady on old chap, they may come in handy one day, best to hang on to them just in case... 😁




Sounds just like Mr WD only everything is a man drawer


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I only watched 1 or 2 episo
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds just like Mr WD only everything is a man drawer


You don't rate it then ?


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That's reminded me of the lyrics of a song Dave, I bet you'll get it straight away.
> 
> 
> "He like a cowboy died drunk in his slumber
> ...




Right up there amongst one of my hundreds of favourites.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You don't rate it then ?




I was just a bit bored. Is that the series with Kevin Costner? Maybe I have the wrong one in mind


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I was just a bit bored. Is that the series with Kevin Costner? Maybe I have the wrong one in mind


Yes, that's the one.
I haven't watched any of it......just wondering if its worth trying.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2020)

Just a small portion, I said.........







Glad I didn't order a large one!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, that's the one.
> I haven't watched any of it......just wondering if its worth trying.




I wasn't convinced by Costner and to be honest there wasn't much of a start. It just launched Into it as if you should know the whole story. No getting to know the characters, or the plot.

Right from the get go, I can see this playing along the usual lines of bad people doing bad things to other people, then royally shafting them and anyone else over and over again. The same old same old. I couldn't be arsed. Maybe you will like it though.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Oct 2020)

Dull, cold, brisk wind from he North West, and, threatening to rain here. But, managed to convince Mrs @BoldonLad we should have a ride out. 20 miles, and, hardly a word of complaint.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I wasn't convinced by Costner and to be honest there wasn't much of a start. It just launched Into it as if you should know the whole story. No getting to know the characters, or the plot.
> 
> Right from the get go, I can see this playing along the usual lines of bad people doing bad things to other people, then royally shafting them and anyone else over and over again. The same old same old. I couldn't be arsed. Maybe you will like it though.


Thanks.
I might try it once if I am in the mood but I think you have convinced me.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> I might try it once if I am in the mood but I think you have convinced me.



You're not playing hard to get with Welshie are you @Dave7? You rogue! 😁


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Oct 2020)

A grey but enjoyable ride down Strathglass to Cannich, mostly dry thankfully, had a pleasantly sheltered sandwich stop amongst the birches next to the river.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A grey but enjoyable ride down Strathglass to Cannich, mostly dry thankfully, had a pleasantly sheltered sandwich stop amongst the birches next to the river.
> View attachment 551788
> 
> View attachment 551789
> ...



We live in an urban area, so, nothing as scenic as that on our ride


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Whereabouts are you staying?


Shaldon just the other side of the river to teignmouth . The cottage is lovely and there is a pub and cafe on the beach very close buy .
As a couple of old farts who would normally be sailing on a Sunday morning. Guess what we did ? Watched other people dinghy racing as we had a picnic lol . Then we went to Torquay for an afternoon walk and an ice cream . It was so warm it nearly felt like summer 😀😀
Great first day , wine will be calling soon. Had to make the most of today as Monday doesn’t look so good.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Shaldon just the other side of the river to teignmouth . The cottage is lovely and there is a pub and cafe on the beach very close buy .
> As a couple of old farts who would normally be sailing on a Sunday morning. Guess what we did ? Watched other people dinghy racing as we had a picnic lol . Then we went to Torquay for an afternoon walk and an ice cream . It was so warm it nearly felt like summer 😀😀
> Great first day , wine will be calling soon. Had to make the most of today as Monday doesn’t look so good.


I know Shaldon. We stayed there when we walked the Coast Path and have been there a few times since. Nice place.


----------



## Paulus (11 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I know Shaldon. We stayed there when we walked the Coast Path and have been there a few times since. Nice place.


I went to Shaldon about 40 years ago.
There was a really good bakers where we bought pasties next to a pub, where we bought ales, and then went across the road, ate and drank and then went swimming.
Happy days.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Oct 2020)

My grown up daughter and my wife are talking about going for a swim later in the week. I will believe it when I see it 😂😂


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> My grown up daughter and my wife are talking about going for a swim later in the week. I will believe it when I see it 😂😂



I am swimming at 7am tomorrow, inside though.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Oct 2020)

Busy day tho' not sure what I actually achieved. Lots of little bits of tidying up.
Nice dry morning with little wind and a hint of sunshine to come so out on my trike about 0830 for a nice easy run to get my legs working again. This would normally be car rally or rather car racing on closed roads weekend but covid put paid to that and so I am not off island as every sensible person who can manage it leaves the island. Doesn't stop the bam pots coming tho' and the road was getting dangerous by the time I turned for home.
Never could get on with them as I found them arrogant and obstructive. Being well known locally as a mild tempered {tho' I could not find anyone to agree with that} individual they always got under my skin. There is an apocryphal story that a blue light ambulance was stopped and told to wait until they had finished the stage as no interruptions were allowed. The paramedics got very heated and threatened to just carry on regardless with the flow of traffic. Mind you the speed I have seen them move they could give a rally car a run for its money.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> It's grey outside and a tad chilly. Not a lot planned for today but I think Mrs Tenkay is planning to go for a run. I'll probably accompany her on my Brommie, I've fitted a mirror and want to check that it gives me a decent view, the previous one was a bit rubbish.
> Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️👍☕


I have a mirricycle on my right hand bar end which is very good. I have tried lots of mirrors and this is the best I have found. Only problem I have found is loosening of the allen screws due to road vibration so always have suitable key in my bag. It does not interfere with folding.


----------



## dodgy (11 Oct 2020)

This thread is banal. Come on folks, make us want to retire!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2020)

dodgy said:


> This thread is banal. Come on folks, make us want to retire!




Don't be stupid. We don't want everyone to know that we regress to being kids again, well some of us do anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2020)

Well good evening! Very early and busy start today as I was off with five others on a 90 mile, 8500 feet ride! A tour of the Yorkshire Dales taking in Lamps Moss, Buttertubs and Fleetmoss, all Cat 3 climbs.

Took the climbs well but after 70 miles I started to slow on the inclines and I know everyone was slowing to let me close the 50 metre or so gap which opened up on three or four short ones. I was just slow but then they are all 15-20 years younger. The major climbs were in the first 40 miles!

Got top ten in my club and overall age group on all three. Second in age group on Fleetmoss.

I'm made up........and cramping!!


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2020)

dodgy said:


> This thread is banal. Come on folks, make us want to retire!


How about the fact that we don't have to work, can do what we want - when we want, don't have to worry about what people think and basically don't give a feck?
I would think those were enough reasons.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2020)

I will catch up on all your misbehaviour tomorrow.........when my eyes are open.


----------



## dodgy (11 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> How about the fact that we don't have to work, can do what we want - when we want, don't have to worry about what people think and basically don't give a feck?
> I would think those were enough reasons.


Fair one, lots of motivations there. Maybe post COVID there will be more touring/interesting stuff


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Oct 2020)

dodgy said:


> Fair one, lots of motivations there. Maybe post COVID there will be more touring/interesting stuff



We don't post the interesting stuff, just in case of spies. Don't want everyone know what a great time we are having


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> We don't post the interesting stuff, just in case of spies. Don't want everyone know what a great time we are having


You have to go all in to become part of the inner circle.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Oct 2020)

dodgy said:


> Fair one, lots of motivations there. Maybe post COVID there will be more touring/interesting stuff


I’m not properly retired yet so can’t comment. Other than to note that I’m not missing line managers, feedback requests, appraisals, HR procedures, management briefings, team building awaydays, and not least London City Airport and the DLR.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A tour of the Yorkshire Dales taking in Lamps Moss...


I was trying to work out if I had done that climb. I didn't remember the name so I looked it up and it is what I have always referred to as Nateby Common/Birkdale Common. We tackled it on the 2018 Dales forum ride. It was really hot that day and I suffered a bit in the heat.

We stopped in Nateby for a snack/drink, and then headed up the climb.







This was the view towards the distant summit as we were leaving the village...






I think this should have served as a warning about the difficulty of the climb...






Struggling cyclists are ferried back down the hill to be revived!!


----------



## screenman (12 Oct 2020)

Morning all, I started to some others parts of the forum over the weekend, some of them over there are right miserable buggers. Stay safe, stay healthy and stay happy all you good people.


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (12 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
All the usual stuff to do today and then out on the bike for a bit later on.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2020)

Morning. Was out early for a 6 mile jog to try and beat the rain but it came on half way round my loop. Don't actually mind running in the rain to be honest although I was glad I was past the off road section as it would have got a bit slippy and I just had road shoes on.

Big bowl of fruit and fibre finished but I'm still hungry!


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2020)

Good morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, I started to some others parts of the forum over the weekend, some of them over there are right miserable buggers. Stay safe, stay healthy and stay happy all you good people.




Stay away from the darkside.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

Good morning. It's damp. It's a bit miserable and a bit bleh here. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2020)

Good day fellow people with lazy, enjoyable and slightly daft lives. Are we all well? Pleased to see you have been well behaved in my absence. I've noted two of you went out and didn't leave a note to say where you were going or when you would be back. Just this once I'll let you both off but only this once.........

Do we all have interesting and exciting days planned?

'Tis grey and breezy and we are promised two days of rain. Last week, after consulting the forecast 🤫 I offered to decorate the back room The race is on to finish by tomorrow night - sun is shining on Wednesday. Sorry I can't manage anything more exciting or interesting.

Oh, yes. My body doesn't hurt in the way I thought it might after yesterday.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2020)

Morning all


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

It's just started to rain here so I might have a slobbing day reading and watching a film or 3. and not course plenty of  will be drunk as well.


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Just started raining here on the edge of Dartmoor.
Nipping in to Tavistock this morning for supplies then probably lunching at the Peter Tavy Inn at.......er......Peter Tavy. One of our favourite pubs. 
Might be an afternoon watching films in the van by the looks of the weather.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A little bit of trepidation as I have a dentist appointment this morning. 
About a year ago I started to experience sensitivity in an upper right molar.
I mentioned it at my next checkup and the offending site was X rayed. This revealed that root canal work might be needed. 
The dentist advised leaving well alone until it became troublesome.
A few weeks ago it became very painful for a while. I contacted the dentist and they did a phone triage before offering an appointment. 
So today I have to go to the rear of the building and phone them. They will come out and take my temperature. If all is OK then I will be taken in for treatment. They said that no toilets are available 🤔
As often happens, once my appointment was booked the pain subsided. Fingers crossed it goes OK 🤞🤞
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏊‍♂️


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's just started to rain here so I might have a slobbing day reading and watching a film or 3. and not course plenty of  will be drunk as well.


I've just had my 3rd. Wonder how many I could manage


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've just had my 3rd. Wonder how many I could manage




We can be on competition with each other. I've only had 1 so far.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> A little bit of trepidation as I have a dentist appointment this morning.
> About a year ago I started to experience sensitivity in an upper right molar.
> ...




Good luck. I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We can be on competition with each other. I've only had 1 so far.


Pardon? You'll need to speak up as I have cotton wool in my lugs  I'm going to put Otex in the lugoles for a few days to see if I maybe have hardened wax that's making my tinnitus worse. In the past I have used, or should I say over used cotton buds, so maybe I have been pushing the wax further in? Worth a try.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> A little bit of trepidation as I have a dentist appointment this morning.
> About a year ago I started to experience sensitivity in an upper right molar.
> ...


Hope it goes ok. Must be a year since I was last there. Was due a checkup in April but obviously got cancelled.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Oct 2020)

Bore da pawb. 

Very grey, overcast and rainy at the moment. Just on the second cup of tea and trying to work up some enthusiasm for the weekly ‘click and collect ‘.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Oct 2020)

Morning all, currently but supposed to ease off later.

I too am wishing for a return of dental checkups, it’s been nearly a year since my last one, I hate to think of all the problems that are building up in that time.


----------



## GM (12 Oct 2020)

Morning all... Got to make the most of this morning, rain forecast for this afternoon. So a walk with Alan 🐶 after breakfast. Dogs are so silly, last Friday evening he managed to pinch a facemask out of my son's pocket and ate most of it, consequently he was sick all weekend. Will he ever learn!
Have a good day folks!


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Pardon? You'll need to speak up as I have cotton wool in my lugs  I'm going to put Otex in the lugoles for a few days to see if I maybe have hardened wax that's making my tinnitus worse. In the past I have used, or should I say over used cotton buds, so maybe I have been pushing the wax further in? Worth a try.




I seem to remember reading that Olive Oil was originally sold in small bottles at chemist's shops as a treatment for compacted ear wax.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Pardon? You'll need to speak up as I have cotton wool in my lugs  I'm going to put Otex in the lugoles for a few days to see if I maybe have hardened wax that's making my tinnitus worse. In the past I have used, or should I say over used cotton buds, so maybe I have been pushing the wax further in? Worth a try.


Naughty girl.
never never never and and another 20 nevers shove cotton buds down your lug hole.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2020)

Yesterday was a nice clear sky ALL DAY.
Mars was the closest it has been for yonks and visible to the naked eye.
So at 2200 we got our coats on and walked into the park.
Bloody cloud.......couldn't see anything. How does that happen


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2020)

Good morning all.
Had my ONE coffee.......did you read that Mo......ONE !!!!!
No rain yet although its forecast for the day. Woke at 0700 with a banging headache so had some pain killers and went back to bed. Feel ok now.
Just one task today......sort out some of the aunty's finance. She asked me to take over and I agreed but its hard work . I struggle with my own. But she is very appreciative and MrsDs only close relative.......at 95 she is MrsDs Dads sister.....so can't begrudge it


----------



## oldwheels (12 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I seem to remember reading that Olive Oil was originally sold in small bottles at chemist's shops as a treatment for compacted ear wax.


Almond Oil is more commonly stocked I think and is what I sometimes use.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

Now on my second coffee.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> They said that no toilets are available 🤔



Good grief this will strike fear deep in to the heart of any mature male.............................

Speaking of toilets yesterday we encountered an interesting idea. In the public loos in the Dales they have those handbasins which dispense soap, water and then hot air to dry your hands. We went in three, each had a notice saying the delivery of water would be delayed so after the soap one has plenty of time to lather the soap...................alternatively those determined to catch something could whistle Dixie for 20 seconds. Great idea.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was trying to work out if I had done that climb. I didn't remember the name so I looked it up and it is what I have always referred to as Nateby Common/Birkdale Common. We tackled it on the 2018 Dales forum ride. It was really hot that day and I suffered a bit in the heat.
> 
> We stopped in Nateby for a snack/drink, and then headed up the climb.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the climb with the descent following the river Swale all the way down, surprisingly(!), Swaledale from where we headed over to Hawes for breakfast at Stage 1 cycles - an excellent cafe and bike shop with fantastic coffee, we all went back for a second.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Now on my second coffee.


4!


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I seem to remember reading that Olive Oil was originally sold in small bottles at chemist's shops as a treatment for compacted ear wax.



It is still what our Doctor says to use. Not sure if there is "medical grade", or, if it is OK just to use it straight out the chip pan.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 4!


Good Lord. I need a hand painting the ceiling.........can you pop down as you'll be up there before long. 😄


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good Lord. I need a hand painting the ceiling.........can you pop down as you'll be up there before long. 😄


Lol....only 2 were coffee. The other 2 were Barleycup.


----------



## pawl (12 Oct 2020)

Didn’t Popeye use Olive Oil


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol....only 2 were coffee. The other 2 were Barleycup.


Oh. Well perhaps you could pop down and I'll provide another two before you start..............................speaking of which I must crack on


----------



## pawl (12 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Naughty girl.
> never never never and and another 20 nevers shove cotton buds down your lug hole.




When Mrs P had a ear infection the doc told her the only thing you should poke your ear hole with is your elbow.Had to keep reminding her he meant hers not mine


----------



## pawl (12 Oct 2020)

Rain rain go away come again another day☔️☔️☔️


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. It's damp. It's a bit miserable and a bit bleh here.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


What were you doing at 18:11 yesterday!!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> What were you doing at 18:11 yesterday!!




Probably drinking coffee and looking at the news on my tablet. Why?


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Probably drinking coffee and looking at the news on my tablet. Why?


Feel owt "odd"?


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2020)

I'm starting to move all my garage things it could take a long time


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> When Mrs P had a ear infection the doc told her the only thing you should poke your ear hole with is your elbow.Had to keep reminding her he meant hers not mine


You can poke your ears with your own elbows!
Are they detachable(ears or elbows)?


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Oct 2020)

Morning all . It’s a bit wet here in sunny Devon lol. We just had breakfast, well wife and daughter have, I am feeling a little under the weather tbh. My old ibs trouble flared up about a month ago and it’s always worse if we go away. I have been taking my pills again like a good boy and I hoped it would calm but I think a trip to the doctor is in order when we get home. Anyway on to happier thoughts, we have done some shopping , the rain is stopping and we are planning a trip to dawlish and exemouth 😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Oct 2020)

Mnnn, mnnn, mnnn mn mnnnn mnn.
Mnnn-mnnnn 😯 😉


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Feel owt "odd"?




Nope . Should i


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope . Should i


Earthquake?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Earthquake?




I didn't feel anything


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope . Should i


Good vibrations!


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Oct 2020)

Re ear wax. My sister in law had this problem when she worked for a ENT consultant. He suggested his own treatment for himself was to very gently use the the blunt/rounded end of a old fashioned hair grip to get the wax out. He also said he never advised his patients to do this because of the very small risk of perforating the ear drum.😟


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2020)

Pissitively possing down now.
I was debating a short walk but I would have to change my name to Mo first.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Good vibrations!


Or not


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2020)

Housework done this morning, washing done and bed changed, all I need is a dry day to get it all dried, its piddling down now.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

3rd coffee for me.


----------



## pawl (12 Oct 2020)

Pumped tyres up.Nowt else to do.


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2020)

Doggie walk curtailed due to 'Dartmoor drizzle'. I can see why prisoners stayed tucked up in their nice warm cells and not try to escape. It's bleak out there! 
Ensconced in the Peter Tavy Inn now, with a very nice pint of Jail Ale and waiting for a chicken and leek pie to arrive.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2020)

Moved about 80% of my garage stuff, but it's coming on to  and I'm tired and there's another day tomorrow.....hopefully


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> 3rd coffee for me.


Is this a competition between you and Mo - who hits the ceiling first?


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Pumped tyres up.Nowt else to do.


Check the tyres for foreign bodies.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Re ear wax. My sister in law had this problem when she worked for a ENT consultant. He suggested his own treatment for himself was to very gently use the the blunt/rounded end of a old fashioned hair grip to get the wax out. He also said he never advised his patients to do this because of the very small risk of perforating the ear drum.😟


Spooky! A post of mine a few days ago... 


ColinJ said:


> I use a hair grip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Spooky! A post of mine a few days ago...




Thank God it wasn't one you had already used.


----------



## pawl (12 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Check the tyres for foreign bodies.




Only 23c tyres Any foreign bodies wiI have to be dismembered then run them through the mincer

Anyone for hand made burgers or sausages


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2020)

'Pensioners size' meal at the Peter Tavy Inn - Chicken & Leek pie with veg - £6.95.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 551955
> 
> 
> 'Pensioners size' meal at the Peter Tavy Inn - Chicken & Leek pie with veg - £6.95.


Looks good Dirk.
TBH though I am not a big fan of shortcut pastry unless its thin.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2020)

Here is a question for yous all.
Lemonade.
I would have thought that, within reason, its all made in a similar way.
So........
Aldi. 17p for the cheap stuff. 39p for their premium stuff.
Spar. 99p a bottle.
Schweppes. £1.89 a bottle.
Sprite. (Maybe a bit better) £2.45 a bottle.
Why ????


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Looks good Dirk.
> TBH though I am not a big fan of shortcut pastry unless its thin.


I've paid more for a sandwich in some places...


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've paid more for a sandwich in some places...


Absolutely. Fully agree.
Can't actually see how much filling the pie has and everything looks lovely.
Its just me and short crust pastry.
Actually I am not a big fan of any pastry full stop. The golf club does a lovely hot pot with red cabbage.....I always tell them to leave the pastry off.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Here is a question for yous all.
> Lemonade.
> I would have thought that, within reason, its all made in a similar way.
> So........
> ...




Different names exactly the same stuff.

Someone I know had a daughter who worked at a well known cereal company when the was on holiday from uni. She said that one day they would be packing really cheapo fruit and crap cereal costing pennies and the next day from the exact same dispenser, they would pack the most expensive priced cereal costing 4 times the amount of the day before. Exactly the same cereal. A rip off.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 551955
> 
> 
> 'Pensioners size' meal at the Peter Tavy Inn - Chicken & Leek pie with veg - £6.95.



That glass needs refilling 🍺


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank God it wasn't one you had already used.


I always clean the grip under a stream of very hot water afterwards to melt off the wax. _That _picture was found online and annotated by me.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank God it wasn't one you had already used.


Why would he be using them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Oct 2020)

Back from the Dentists. After a poke and a prod the Dentist took a further X Ray which revealed that two previously filled teeth had deteriorated quite badly, with a cavity almost reaching the root canal. He said it might be possible to save one tooth but it would need extensive work. After a brief chat I decided the best option was to have them extracted. So the rear upper right Molar and the tooth next to it were removed. The Molar especially put up a brave fight but it did eventually come out. 
The Dentist did an excellent job of putting me at ease and explaining the procedure. I'm gargling a mixture of salt and water every hour, but no exercise and no alcohol for a day or so.
Looking on the bright side, although my wallet is a bit lighter, so am I by two teeth. That might trim a couple of seconds off my 5K time 😄


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> *Different names exactly the same stuff.*
> 
> Someone I know had a daughter who worked at a well known cereal company when the was on holiday from uni. She said that one day they would be packing really cheapo fruit and crap cereal costing pennies and the next day from the exact same dispenser, they would pack the most expensive priced cereal costing 4 times the amount of the day before. Exactly the same cereal. A rip off.


Nay lass, Sprite is lemon and lime not lemonade.


----------



## 12boy (12 Oct 2020)

Looks like the first day without 20 +wind will be Thursday. Gusts up to 60 mph. Then rain and snow. While it is possible to ride a bike in high wind I don't enjoy it much. I can still work on my trench and maybe mow but I will probably put off other yardwork until things calm down a bit. Still, I need to get the garden all spaded, then rototilled and at least 1 ton of sheep manure and hay scraps tilled in before the ground freezes. Still, it will be hard to go most of a week without a bike ride.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Back from the Dentists. After a poke and a prod the Dentist took a further X Ray which revealed that two previously filled teeth had deteriorated quite badly, with a cavity almost reaching the root canal. He said it might be possible to save one tooth but it would need extensive work. After a brief chat I decided the best option was to have them extracted. So the rear upper right Molar and the tooth next to it were removed. The Molar especially put up a brave fight but it did eventually come out.
> The Dentist did an excellent job of putting me at ease and explaining the procedure. I'm gargling a mixture of salt and water every hour, but no exercise and no alcohol for a day or so.
> Looking on the bright side, although my wallet is a bit lighter, so am I by two teeth. That might trim a couple of seconds off my 5K time 😄


Taking weight saving to the extreme.

Top Tip
Put one tooth under your pillow tonight, wait two days then put the second one under. Put them both under the same night and you'll only get one payment.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nay lass, Sprite is lemon and lime not lemonade.



What I am saying is, that the expensive stuff is all the same whatever the flavour.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Taking weight saving to the extreme.
> 
> Top Tip
> Put one tooth under your pillow tonight, wait two days then put the second one under. Put them both under the same night and you'll only get one payment.



Drat! I'd forgotten all about that. The Dentist hung on to my teeth in more ways that one. I suppose it's all the extra income from the Tooth Fairy that allows them to drive around in posh cars.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Oct 2020)

Best laid plans etc. I was supposed to be away for a week but son no 2 is coming back from Taiwan on Friday and due to the convoluted route he has to take he will be in some high risk countries. This means that until his test results for covid come back the house is in quarantine so I have to leave on Friday and the forecast looks good for that weekend.
A whole year of my life has been taken not directly by covid but by the b----y tourists who have made our normal island life untenable due to sheer numbers.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Oct 2020)

Speaking of tourists, went for a wander around Rogie Falls this afternoon


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2020)

Bloody tourists eh? 

We'll be moving on to Cornwall on Thursday.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2020)

All the gloss work cleaned thoroughly and it doesn't need repainting except for one window sill. 

Three walls cleaned and emulsioned one left to do. 

Heard this afternoon two friends have gone in to isolation. Purely a precaution but it seems to get closer and closer.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2020)

@welsh dragon, how close to Tonfanau?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> @welsh dragon, how close to Tonfanau?




About 25 miles or so


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> About 20 25 miles or so


Might be why you got no good vibrations yesterday then.


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> @welsh dragon, how close to Tonfanau?


I won four sidecar races in a day at Tonfanau circuit in 1993 and made the local papers.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I won four sidecar races in a day at Tonfanau circuit in 1993 and made the local papers.


For the race wins or something else?


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've just had my 3rd. Wonder how many I could manage





welsh dragon said:


> Now on my second coffee.


Finished my second about an hour ago.


----------



## FrankCrank (13 Oct 2020)

Morning all,

It's pis....sistantly raining here now. Managed my morning walk, albeit under an umbrella. Cycle ride cancelled - yep, call me a wimp. 
Will try again for an evening ride. Silver lining is it's pretty cool, can sit here surfing and a-googling without a fan on - happy days


----------



## screenman (13 Oct 2020)

Morning all, I am going to give my car a full service this afternoon, despite having the skills I always used to pay somebody to do it, now I enjoy doing it myself. I am back to sleeping badly and the thing that cures that for me is dropping sugar from my diet, it would be easier to just keep sleeping badly. Have a great day, that soundly oddly American in my head.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2020)




----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

Hey guys! Good morning. Forecast is for a very wet and windy morning though at present the sky is clear and not a breath of wind. We shall see.

Last night I was worn out, felt warm and had a slightly sore throat. I was, if I'm honest, worried. Went to bed at 9.40, slept till 1.00, had a brew and slept again till 6.30. I'm now very rested; I knew it was the effect of Sunday's big ride and yesterday's decorating but in these days of sickness.....

Another morning of decorating. It looks as though a second coat won't be needed. I'll decide in daylight. We have wooden floors downstairs, I plan to thoroughly clean the backroom one. Proper job, on hands and knees, bucket of sugar soap and non-scratch pan cleaner.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

I was wondering. Anyone heard from @monkers she hasn't been around for eight weeks.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I was wondering. Anyone heard from @monkers she hasn't been around for eight weeks.


Nope. Weird why people seem to pop up in here and then disappear as quickly 

Wee bit of drizzle here with an increasing north-easterly making it feel cool so just another little jog for me this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2020)

Morning. I was awake at 1.30. And 2.3o. And 3.30. Etc. Been hissing down here. It's stopped now but it's dark and cold. Time for a coffee 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Piddling down here. 
Nipping down to Morwhellan Quay for a mooch around this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2020)

I'm up again not yet so after breakfast finish off clearing out the garage.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Clear and calm at the moment. Planning to pop into town and meet a couple of friends for a pint a meal and a natter. 
Looks like omelette for me due to the after affects of the trip to the dentist. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🏊‍♂️🍺


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I was wondering. Anyone heard from @monkers she hasn't been around for eight weeks.



She is still around, noticed a post from her in another thread a few days ago. Don’t recall which thread, something about classic bikes I think?


----------



## Paulus (13 Oct 2020)

Good morning all. 
Nice and sunny outside but the clouds are gathering, so it won't last long.
My old leader in the Boys Brigade always used to say,"it's too bright too early " when we out camping. He was right more often than not.
All the usual things to do today, dog walking before the rain gets here and I may watch the Giro this afternoon. 
Stay safe and sensible everyone. 😊


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2020)

Morning all.
Bricking it a bit as the Doc left a message to say she is phoning me to discuss the blood tests. After the last lot she kept asking have I got pains in my stomach or discomfort. After I kept saying no she immediately arranged a 2nd lot of tests......she obviously thinks there is something sinister going on.
On a positive note its not raining. Its supposed to be but the sky is quite blue.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Bricking it a bit as the Doc left a message to say she is phoning me to discuss the blood tests. After the last lot she kept asking have I got pains in my stomach or discomfort. After I kept saying no she immediately arranged a 2nd lot of tests......she obviously thinks there is something sinister going on.
> On a positive note its not raining. Its supposed to be but the sky is quite blue.


Hope all is OK Dave


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Bricking it a bit as the Doc left a message to say she is phoning me to discuss the blood tests. After the last lot she kept asking have I got pains in my stomach or discomfort. After I kept saying no she immediately arranged a 2nd lot of tests......she obviously thinks there is something sinister going on.
> On a positive note its not raining. Its supposed to be but the sky is quite blue.




I hope the call goes ok Dave.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

Good luck @Dave7 🤞🤞


----------



## dmorgorg (13 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> A thread specially for 'persons of leisure' and independent means, or those with aspirations.
> How do you while away those lazy days?
> How do you cope financially?
> When did you retire?
> ...


Yes, retirement is very time-consuming. And you don't even get the weekends off. But if I'd known it was going to be this much fun, I would have done it first.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

dmorgorg said:


> *Yes, retirement is very time-consuming*. And you don't even get the weekends off.....



It would be even more so if it wasn't for this bloody virus. Sick of not being able to do stuff which previously was part of everyday life.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Oct 2020)

Morning all, sunny at the moment but showers forecast, chilly too, the ‘feels like’ forecast is 6 to 7. Another walking day I think.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It would be even more so if it wasn't for this bloody virus. Sick of not being able to do stuff which previously was part of everyday life.


That’s another reason why I’m still waiting for my retirement proper to start. All I’ve been able to do so far is to stop work.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

Lots of chat amongst my cycle buddies this morning. We are all in Tier 2, groups of six allowed outside, no household mixing inside.

In the last two weeks we've had concerns about cafes so a decision has been made. Rides will be shortened to 40/45 from meet point which means we all get 50/55 from home. No cafes unless we can get a coffee outside, stand in sun and not get cold.

I'm happy Tier 2 restrictions have made the decision for us.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> That’s another reason why I’m still waiting for my retirement proper to start. All I’ve been able to do so far is to stop work.


When it happens, and it will, you won't know what to do first. I'd never been so busy till March.......


----------



## GM (13 Oct 2020)

morning all... Tis true, I've been very busy since February with summer and autumn projects. The old cliche is true, how I found time to go to work! Don't like to admit it, but I hardly find time to get out on the bike 

Hope the tests go well @Dave7


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> Nice and sunny outside but the clouds are gathering, so it won't last long.
> My old leader in the Boys Brigade always used to say,"it's too bright too early " when we out camping. He was right more often than not.
> All the usual things to do today, dog walking before the rain gets here and I may watch the Giro this afternoon.
> Stay safe and sensible everyone. 😊


Is the Giro on TV??......I can't see it listed.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2020)

Ooh. We have sunshine. I wonder how long that will last. 

Another  for me.


----------



## dmorgorg (13 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> A thread specially for 'persons of leisure' and independent means, or those with aspirations.
> How do you while away those lazy days?
> How do you cope financially?
> When did you retire?
> ...


Retired a couple of years ago at 66. Did some short bike tours: Jasper to Banff, Banff south along the Great Divide for a few days, 4-day gravel loop with my wife in southern Alberta. Set off in November to drive south from Canada, biked in Moab for a bit, spent three months touring the Baja exploring back roads and Tequila bars. Wife joined me for a few weeks. Back home in time to fly to the UK to visit my mum, drink real beer and cycle NCN4 from my mum's flat in Greenwich to Fishguard. Then a coast2coast from Southport to Hornsea. Back to Canada for the winter working on a project to finish my masters. Then...Covid. Riding locally, more trails than the usual summer tour. Projects for the coming winter but I'd rather be riding in Asia.


----------



## dmorgorg (13 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It would be even more so if it wasn't for this bloody virus. Sick of not being able to do stuff which previously was part of everyday life.


Sure. But I feel fortunate to have my health and not have a job to lose. Not much financial impact from the virus. Luckier than many.


----------



## slow scot (13 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is the Giro on TV??......I can't see it listed.


You can watch it live on S4C, the Welsh channel, if like me you don't have Eurosport.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2020)

dmorgorg said:


> Yes, retirement is very time-consuming. And you don't even get the weekends off. But if I'd known it was going to be this much fun, I would have done it first.


I've always thought we should live life backwards. Have all the time off when you are young and fit to really enjoy it, then work when you're too decrepit to do much!


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


First one?


----------



## Blue (13 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've always thought we should live life backwards. Have all the time off when you are young and fit to really enjoy it, then work when you're too decrepit to do much!


Ah yes, as the saying goes "youth is wasted on the young".

When I first retired I was so busy with things I'd always wanted to do and I enjoyed every minute. Not so much on these days but Hoh Hum!


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Bricking it a bit as the Doc left a message to say she is phoning me to discuss the blood tests. After the last lot she kept asking have I got pains in my stomach or discomfort. After I kept saying no she immediately arranged a 2nd lot of tests......she obviously thinks there is something sinister going on.
> On a positive note its not raining. Its supposed to be but the sky is quite blue.


It may be there's someone spotted something that should/n't be there. That or she just wants more blood.

Try not to worry.


----------



## Paulus (13 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is the Giro on TV??......I can't see it listed.


Eurosport


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2020)

slow scot said:


> You can watch it live on S4C, the Welsh channel, if like me you don't have Eurosport.


Thanks.
I do have Eurosport but the listing has it for just one hour from 07 30


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Eurosport



Highlights on Quest.


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2020)

I'm sat in the Real Macaw Tearoom at Tropical Birdland in Desford with a coffee and toast, I've got the place to myself.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the Real Macaw Tearoom at Tropical Birdland in Desford with a coffee and toast, I've got the place to myself.


Request for dave r.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

Question Time.
Percentage wise, how long is your index finger, right hand, compared to your ring finger?

It'll give you something to do at least.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2020)

I've finished the garage and I'm finished too


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've finished the garage and I'm finished too


What you need is another cuppa.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Question Time.
> Percentage wise, how long is your index finger, right hand, compared to your ring finger?
> 
> It'll give you something to do at least.


I have just measured them by sticking them up my nose.
They seem to be exactly the same.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Question Time.
> Percentage wise, how long is your index finger, right hand, compared to your ring finger?
> 
> It'll give you something to do at least.



Is the ring finger my 5th or my 6th? 🤔


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2020)

After a damp morning's walking around Morwhellan Quay, Kit Hill and then along the river at Greystone Bridge, I have now gravitated to my natural environment.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is the ring finger my 5th or my 6th? 🤔


Third from the thumb, on the opposite side of your middle finger(saluting finger).


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just measured them by sticking them up my nose.
> They seem to be exactly the same.


Same nostril?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2020)

The leaves on the trees are all going brown now and are falling. I hadn't noticed before the leaves on the oak tree have turned brown from the top down.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Same nostril?


Yes.......a bit painful but I managed it.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 552175
> 
> 
> After a damp morning's walking around Morwhellan Quay, Kit Hill and then along the river at Greystone Bridge, I have now gravitated to my natural environment.


Your natural environment being a pint with no head


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Your natural environment being a pint with no head


I like to pay for beer.....not air.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2020)

Just had the phone call from the Doc.
They cannot find any problems.
I am saying to her........look, I get up in the morning and struggle to get down the stairs. I have no appetite. I am an active person that did cycle 30-40 miles. I AM NOT IMAGINING THIS!!!!
She wants me to try a course of antibiotics then have more blood tests then meet up.
I have said......fine, I will try anything.
Onwards and upwards.
Old farts rule


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I like to pay for beer.....not air.


Usually a sign of a two year old glass. Industry standard is eighteen months.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Question Time.
> Percentage wise, how long is your index finger, right hand, compared to your ring finger?
> 
> It'll give you something to do at least.


OK, I'll go for it 7% .........yes I measured!

I'm popping out to measure my garden shed next. Need to make sure the lawnmower will fit when I put it away after I take it out. 🤔😀


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is the ring finger my 5th or my 6th? 🤔


Didn't know you came from Burnley......


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> *Old* *farts* *rule*



Absolutely. Rock on Tommy.

Frustrating but good news Dave.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just had the phone call from the Doc.
> They cannot find any problems.


That's great news. (Well, assuming that there isn't something that they just haven't found! ) And they actually told you your results by phone...

I had a CT scan a couple of years after being very ill with blood clots and eventually got a letter telling me to go to the hospital to see the consultant. I was scared for days leading up to that appointment. I got to the hospital in good time, but things were running late so I had to hang around for hours, getting increasingly stressed out by it. Eventually the consultant poked his head into the waiting room and asked me to follow him to his office. Close the door behind me. Sit down. Almost designed to induce panic! And then he looked at a sheet of notes on a clipboard... "_Right, er, yes - all clear!_"

And that was it - _WTF!!!_ I was pretty annoyed at the whole thing and asked why he couldn't he have written or phoned to tell me? His answer was gobsmackingly stupid... "_We can't do that because then if we asked somebody to come in they would know that they were NOT okay before they even got it here and might panic._"

So instead they make _everyone _panic and waste the time of people who are _not _ill and don't actually _need_ to go back to the hospital!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The leaves on the trees are all going brown now and are falling. I hadn't noticed before the leaves on the oak tree have turned brown from the top down.


I saw the first time of autumn this morming at 6am I looked out the window and saw Orion


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I saw the first time of autumn this morming at 6am I looked out the window and saw Orion


Its when you look out of the window and see uranus that you need to be worried


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2020)

Yay......we have sunshine! 
Solar panel's doing it's job and my leisure battery is up to 12.7v, from 11.9v this morning.
I do enjoy being off grid.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its when you look out of the window and see uranus that you need to be worried


I see that every time I walk into the hall as I have a mirror on the wall


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2020)

Just had a phone call from the home insurance company to say that my new garage can not be insured as it is too far away.
So if it gets broken into I've lost everything.


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2020)

Tropical Birdland the destination, 55 miles the journey. An enjoyable morning riding in the autumn sunshine, it was a tad chilly, I'd got cold feet by the time I'd got to the cafe, but an easy wind assisted ride out, but a bit harder on the way back into the breeze. A morning where i was on familiar lanes some of which I hadn't ridden this year. Out through Shilton, Withybrook, Claybrook Pava, Frolesworth and onto Broughton Astley then turned through Sutton In The Elms, Croft and Thurlaston and onto Desford. Leaving Tropical birdland I turned down the main road then turned through Newbold Verdon and Kirby Mallory then onto the main road then turned toward Sutton Cheney then turned through Shenton, crossed the A444 through Atterton and Witherley, crossed the A5 and into Mancetter then turned and rode up Purley Chase and followed a regular route home. 


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/57595564


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just had a phone call from the home insurance company to say that my new garage can not be insured as it is too far away.
> So if it gets broken into I've lost everything.



Can you not insure it separately?, or, insure the individual items which are inside, separately. 

It will, no doubt, cost more of course...


----------



## 12boy (13 Oct 2020)

Dave 7. There are so many things that can affect our health that can be missed until actively looked for. My youngest became ill in high school and was subjected to all kinds of tests, including a psych eval, without identifying the problem. He was in so much pain and so depressed was thinking about suicide. I took a couple of weeks off and took him to the Mayo clinic in Rochester, Mn. Their approach is to give you one doctor to whom all the specialists would report. As the reports came in new tests were scheduled or cancellled based on the results. Bitter cold, though. It was February and the high temp was -19C. Rochester is really set up for this. They have 3 medical facilitiies, all connected by tunnels or sky walks so after you get on the shuttle to the Mayo you can go from one to another without going outside. After 2 weeks they found a viral infection fection a few years earlier had left him with an autoimmune disease that affected his ability to make Vitamin D. 3 months of massive doses of D and a high daily amount after that and he got much better although he still has some problems. One of the scariest times of my life, because if the Mayo couldn't help there wasn't anyplace else to go. Don't give up until you find out what this is. Best wishes, Ron.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just had a phone call from the home insurance company to say that my new garage can not be insured as it is too far away.
> So if it gets broken into I've lost everything.


Kranks "Landmines" on the door and bikes.
Guaranteed police response then.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Can you not insure it separately?, or, insure the individual items which are inside, separately.
> 
> It will, no doubt, cost more of course...


I had a hell of a job to get this insurance as soon as you told them it was in a garage block away from the flat they didn't want to know.
I have a door defender and everything is doubled locked inside with ground anchors and I have a alarm system that sends out a text, I don't know what else to do, it makes one wonder if I should sell the lot and save £60 a month on rent.
Just done a quickie I can get the bikes and trike for £140 all the rest kayak fishing gear would cost an arm and a leg, I'm now thinking if it gets nicked sod it............I need to win the lottey and get my own place
*Update* - the quote for £140 has been declined as the said garage too far away


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just had a phone call from the home insurance company to say that my new garage can not be insured as it is too far away.
> So if it gets broken into I've lost everything.


Let me dig out the name of my insurers. My garage is 500 metres from the house and I have cover. Also have cover on my garden shed which is 300 metres distant.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Dave 7. There are so many things that can affect our health that can be missed until actively looked for. My youngest became ill in high school and was subjected to all kinds of tests, including a psych eval, without identifying the problem. He was in so much pain and so depressed was thinking about suicide. I took a couple of weeks off and took him to the Mayo clinic in Rochester, Mn. Their approach is to give you one doctor to whom all the specialists would report. As the reports came in new tests were scheduled or cancellled based on the results. Bitter cold, though. It was February and the high temp was -19C. Rochester is really set up for this. They have 3 medical facilitiies, all connected by tunnels or sky walks so after you get on the shuttle to the Mayo you can go from one to another without going outside. After 2 weeks they found a viral infection fection a few years earlier had left him with an autoimmune disease that affected his ability to make Vitamin D. 3 months of massive doses of D and a high daily amount after that and he got much better although he still has some problems. One of the scariest times of my life, because if the Mayo couldn't help there wasn't anyplace else to go. Don't give up until you find out what this is. Best wishes, Ron.


Nice one Ron, much appreciated.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 552185



If only I were as brave (or, foolhardy?), as you


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 552185




You forgot the most important question which is

Do you want to live.


----------



## 12boy (13 Oct 2020)

I say " screw the thermostat Nazis unless it's not to drop the setting below 73 degrees F". Being old and skinny, how can I lounge around in my leotard and tutu and be comfortable in such refrigeration?


----------



## Blue (13 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just had the phone call from the Doc.
> They cannot find any problems.
> I am saying to her........look, I get up in the morning and struggle to get down the stairs. I have no appetite. I am an active person that did cycle 30-40 miles. I AM NOT IMAGINING THIS!!!!
> She wants me to try a course of antibiotics then have more blood tests then meet up.
> ...


I hope that gets sorted for you and you get back to form sooner rather than later.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> I say " screw the thermostat Nazis unless it's not to drop the setting below 73 degrees F". Being old and skinny, how can I lounge around in my leotard and tutu and be comfortable in such refrigeration?




Please don't. I feel sick now.


----------



## Blue (13 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its when you look out of the window and see uranus that you need to be worried


That post reminded me of the Billy Connolly 'bike rack' joke. Thanks for the laugh, I needed a chuckle.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

@numbnuts - I'm with Hastings. My Buildings and Contents cover includes my bikes as individual named items and these are kept in my garage.

Cost £221.24 for 2020


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

I have spent 2½ hours on my knees cleaning the wood floor in our backroom. I'm nackered. I'm laying on the couch watching Tipping Point.  I plan to snooze.

Mrs P asked "What's for tea?" .........

..........she said she wanted to see the look on my face!!!!!!!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @numbnuts - I'm with Hastings. My Buildings and Contents cover includes my bikes as individual named items and these are kept in my garage.
> 
> Cost £221.24 for 2020


Many thanks I'll look into that


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 552185


Ha ha!

Years ago, my then girlfriend and stepdaughter came round for a meal. I can't remember exactly what time of year it was, but it wasn't winter. I was sitting comfortably in shorts and a tee-shirt. Stepsprog was wearing a light summer sleeveless dress. It was probably 19-20 C in the room at the time.

SS: "_Col, I'm cold. Can we have the heater on?_"

CJ: "_Let me put it to you this way... I am very comfortable now, but will overheat if the heater is put on, so I would have to strip off. You have a decision to make:_

_Wear what you are are wearing now, sit in front of the heater, and put up with a naked Col._
_Leave the heating off and put this jumper on!_

She took the jumper option!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Oct 2020)

Took a trip over to the West today, only an hours drive but such a different landscape. Parked next to Loch Maree and did a short waymarked walk up towards Ben Eighe.





























This last one is the view we had from our lunch stop


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> OK, I'll go for it 7% .........yes I measured!
> 
> I'm popping out to measure my garden shed next. Need to make sure the lawnmower will fit when I put it away after I take it out. 🤔😀


7%! 
The UK average is only 1.3%.
Not certain if I should say anything...


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> 7%!
> The UK average is only 1.3%.
> Not certain if I should say anything...


I take it you did mean how much longer? At least that's how I interpreted it.

I shall now Google........


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

Well I know what a longer index finger indicates..............🤭🤭


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I know what a longer index finger indicates..............🤭🤭


That's longer than the 4th finger, which is the third finger.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

You know it's been a quiet day when.................




........you go to put the (green) bin out.......


.........and the back door is still locked from bedtime yesterday 😂


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You know it's been a quiet day when.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were a scrubber today, the last thing you wanted was anyone walking in on you whilst you were at it.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You were a scrubber today, the last thing you wanted was anyone walking in on you whilst you were at it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Oct 2020)

Just noticed that someone who I remember as a little girl on a Tandem Club youth hostelling weekend has just finished 5th in their elite senior debut at the mtb world championships. Chapeau Isla Short .


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You know it's been a quiet day when.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that someone lives somewhere with a very low crime rate when they don't keep their doors permanently locked! 

PS My sister is moving to a small village in Devon. She has been ferrying van loads of stuff down and has been chatting to her soon-to-be neighbours. She asked if they could keep an eye on the house until she moved in and they started laughing. When she asked why, they suggested that she should look up the crime figures for the past few years. She did... Apparently, one person got an ASBO about 3 years ago. That's it! 

Compare with here in Todmorden, which is itself not exactly the most crime-ridden town in England...


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You know that someone lives somewhere with a very low crime rate when they don't keep their doors permanently locked!


Lock the door when going out or going to bed. If I'm in or in the garden(out of sight) I'll leave it unlocked.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You know that someone lives somewhere with a very low crime rate when they don't keep their doors permanently locked!



Until we got a new porch we never locked the house - even when we went out!! The door was so crappy there was no point 


classic33 said:


> Lock the door when going out or going to bed. If I'm in or in the garden(out of sight) I'll leave it unlocked.



We lock the new porch door at night and when going out but usually it's unlocked.

Round here if you're not recognised people will ask "Can I help you?" Strange cars? Note the reg number and try to make sure the driver has seen that you've clocked his registration plate!!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Lock the door when going out or going to bed. If I'm in or in the garden(out of sight) I'll leave it unlocked.


Ok, I don't lock the back door when I am in my back yard, but if I don't immediately lock the doors after entering or leaving the house then I would probably forget and they could be left unlocked for days.

My front door opens straight from the pavement, so someone could be in and out in seconds if they were cheeky enough to risk it!

When I lived in Hebden Bridge I got chatting to an elderly woman from 3 houses away in our little cobbled backstreet. She was bemoaning the fact that she hardly knew anyone there then. She told me that 70 years earlier she had been great friends with the family that used to live where I was living. They routinely walked in and out of each other's houses without knocking, to borrow sugar, milk etc.!


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Until we got a new porch we never locked the house - even when we went out!! The door was so crappy there was no point
> 
> We lock the new porch door at night and when going out but usually it's unlocked.
> 
> Round here if you're not recognised people will ask *"Can I help you?"* Strange cars? Note the reg number and try to make sure the driver has seen that you've clocked his registration plate!!


Ask that round here of late and the chances are you'll get a delivery meant for elsewhere. Nights it'd be takeaway deliveries.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2020)

Our doors are never locked when we are at home.
Quite often I've gone out and forgot to lock them.
We went up country for a week, a couple of years ago, and only realised that we'd left the front door open after we'd got back. The Postie had opened the door, as he usually does, and left two parcels in the hall for us.


----------



## Paulus (13 Oct 2020)

It's raining heavily and there is nothing on the telly. so I am off to bed to listen to the Blues show on the iplayer. 
Night night everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2020)

Five other houses have a spare key to our house and vice versa. Doesn't happen so much these days but years ago it was common to go on holiday and come back to find notes in the kitchen like:

"Borrowed the hoover. Thanks"
"I owe you a bag of sugar"
Etc. Etc.

Folk would pop in, borrow what they needed and leave a note. It wasn't unheard of for people who didn't have a key to get it from someone who did and help themselves!!!

It's a close and friendly community.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2020)

I have forgotten to lock the doors when I go out often.

Mr WD is a bit paronoid about locking everything. He does come from sparkbrook though, so that says everything.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is a bit paronoid about locking everything. He does come from *Sparkbrook* though, so that says everything.


That's understandable.
I used to lock my bedroom door when I lived near there.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Oct 2020)

We are currently selling my MIL's house (she died last year)

we have several keys - probably for nearby houses that she was 'looking after'

No idea what key belongs to who!!!
or even if this is right


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2020)

Morning all, second coffee going on and off for a swim in 45 minutes, have a good day and keep the chatter coming.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2020)

Like a warm fart on a cold day, I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2020)

Cooeee. Is it morning yet? I can't tell as its so dark here.

On an up note, I can't hear any rain so hoorah.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2020)

Weights done (leg and ab day), house tidied, just enjoying a hot Clooney's before walking Mini D to school.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Oct 2020)

morning all


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2020)

Morning. I was in earlier but nobody was about. Lol.

Rain was forecast here so just had a walk. It came on not long after I set off. Really enjoy my head torch walks/runs. Loads of leaves down now so the head torch really picked them out and was like walking on a lovely gold carpet.....just the odd owl screeching and a few bats picked out in the light.


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Weather's looking good today, so we're off up onto Dartmoor for a walk.
Lunching at the Dartmoor Inn at Merrivale which, oddly enough, is a pub I've never been in before.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2020)

Good morning. Looks as though it will be a beautiful day. Totally rubbish sleep, finally dozed about 4.30 onwards. Not good.

Meeting the guys for our first ride under our new no cafe stop regime. One has ordered a bottle cage thermos, I will do the same later today.

Probably time on the allotment this afternoon.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> morning all


Morning Jon.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Looks as though it will be a beautiful day. Totally rubbish sleep, finally dozed about 4.30 onwards. Not good.
> 
> Meeting the guys for our first ride under our new no cafe stop regime. One has ordered a bottle cage thermos, I will do the same later today.
> 
> Probably time on the allotment this afternoon.


Was having a look at them too. Seems to be very mixed reviews on some of them so hard to know which to choose. Would be nice to have a hot coffee on a chilly ride, although I doubt I will do much over the winter months. I would rather walk and jog. Safer and warmer.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2020)

Mo, look at the pic of my Stanley mug/flask on Pauls flask thread. I love mine so much that I would make it my wife (if it weren't against God's law).


----------



## Paulus (14 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Nice and bright outside if a little cool. 
Ther is the possibility of more rain later though. 
Whilst the weather behaves I will be out and about on the bike and on the way back a stop at the local shops for a few things. The local butchers hand made burgers for one. They are delicious and only 90p each for the large 8oz ones. Burgers and salad for dinner today.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Mo, look at the pic of my Stanley mug/flask on Pauls flask thread. I love mine so much that I would make it my wife (if it weren't against God's law).


I'll give this one a try. Just 500ml but plenty for all the time I am likely to be out over the winter months.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07P8G9LT6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2020)

Just back from walking Mini D to school. Had a lovely chat with a woman (and I use the term in the strict chomosonal sense only) who had parked 4 wheels up on the footway. "Haven't you got anything better to moan about?", she enquired. I replied, "If people didn't keep using the footway as a car park I would have nothing to moan about at all, and life would be very rosy."


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2020)

A quick hello.
Slept in today. Normally like to get up by 06.30 but didn't wake till 07.30....... absolutely knackered.
Did the Aldi dash at 0900 and it was pleasantly quiet.
A note of caution for any youngsters lurking on here!!!!
30 years ago we thought it was a good idea to plant 20+ conifers along the side garden fence. DON'T DO IT . Worse decision ever.
We have someone giving them a haircut. An expensive mistake


----------



## numbnuts (14 Oct 2020)

Been fixing hooks in the garage to hang things on, the machine is making me a loaf and the other machine is doing the washing all without supervision amazing or what.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2020)

Afternoon all. Exciting day here. Tomorrow is main Bin day. Woooohooo. And I need some more bags for the food waste as well. My god. The excitement has reached fever pitch now.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Been fixing hooks in the garage to hang things on, the machine is making me a loaf and the other machine is doing the washing all without supervision amazing or what.


Back in the 80s we got our first automatic washing machine. The first time it was used all 4 of us got the dining room chairs out and sat watching it do its magic


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Back in the 80s we got our first automatic washing machine. The first time it was used all 4 of us got the dining room chairs out and sat watching it do its magic




Those were def the good days.


----------



## dickyknees (14 Oct 2020)

Highlight of the day? Just back from the doctor’s surgery after having my first ever flu jab. 

I was offered a pneumonia vaccine jab as well. Anyone had this? Is it a one off jab?


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Been fixing hooks in the garage to hang things on


I guess all those gold dics have to go somewhere!


----------



## pawl (14 Oct 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Highlight of the day? Just back from the doctor’s surgery after having my first ever flu jab.
> 
> I was offered a pneumonia vaccine jab as well. Anyone had this? Is it a one off jab?




Mine was.Also had a shingles jab.


----------



## pawl (14 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon all. Exciting day here. Tomorrow is main Bin day. Woooohooo. And I need some more bags for the food waste as well. My god. The excitement has reached fever pitch now.




Better check your blood pressure


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Better check your blood pressure




I know. No telling what might happen


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2020)

Nice walk around the Merrivale Bronze Age settlement, stone circles and stone rows. All around 5000 years old - so eligible for this thread. 

































Carried on to the 13th century Postbridge Clapper bridge. Famous for the ghost story - 'The Hairy Hands'. 





Settled in the pub now waiting for the pies to arrive.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nice walk around the Merrivale Bronze Age settlement, stone circles and stone rows. All around 5000 years old - so eligible for this thread.
> View attachment 552386
> 
> 
> ...


Photo please.
Have to say, we have no appetite (eaten nothing today) but we enjoy your pie photos.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Highlight of the day? Just back from the doctor’s surgery after having my first ever flu jab.
> 
> I was offered a pneumonia vaccine jab as well. Anyone had this? Is it a one off jab?


Never had a flu jab. Can't decide if its worth it as there are so many strains.
We take a herbal flu tab........one per week October till March. Don't know how effective they are but so far we are (i think) still alive


----------



## Paulus (14 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon all. Exciting day here. Tomorrow is main Bin day. Woooohooo. And I need some more bags for the food waste as well. My god. The excitement has reached fever pitch now.


Calm down, calm down.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Never had a flu jab. Can't decide if its worth it as there are so many strains.
> We take a herbal flu tab........one per week October till March. Don't know how effective they are but so far we are (i think) still alive


My dad always swore that he felt he had almost permanent mild cold symptoms ever since getting the flu jab for the first time. He still went for it though. 
I’m not an anti-vaxxer, but still don’t totally agree with getting jabs for everything going.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My dad always swore that he felt he had almost permanent mild cold symptoms ever since getting the flu jab for the first time. He still went for it though.
> I’m not an anti-vaxxer, but still don’t totally agree with getting jabs for everything going.


I am with you there.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2020)

My dad refused to have flu jabs. His mantra was " nothing added and nothing taken away".


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Photo please.
> Have to say, we have no appetite (eaten nothing today) but we enjoy your pie photos.


----------



## 12boy (14 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll give this one a try. Just 500ml but plenty for all the time I am likely to be out over the winter months.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07P8G9LT6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I've enclosed a pic of the cheap double wall stainless steel bottle I use. It's a bit too small for the bottle holders on my bike but an old sock makes it fit nicely. BTW, the other thing is an old steel cup given me by my deceased FIL which I use to remember him by, and a Stanley travel cup which just fits the plunger on a Bodum French press. Travels well and I haven't broken it yet, unlike the glass ones.







Dirk said:


> Nice walk around the Merrivale Bronze Age settlement, stone circles and stone rows. All around 5000 years old - so eligible for this thread.
> View attachment 552386
> 
> 
> ...


In one of your pics (which I look forward to, especially the dog) there is a woman perched on a rock in the middle of the stream. Is she washing her hair?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 552389


Blimey Dirk......did the chip pan pack in when they were only half cooked ?


----------



## 12boy (14 Oct 2020)

I've had pneumonia shots, but it took 2 spaced months apart, as did my Shingle shots. The second one made me feel so sick I thought I had Covid for a while and my arm also hurt for a couple of days. Not as bad as Shingles, though. Not being very bright, when I first had Shingles, I read that capsaicin, the active ingredient in chile peppers was good for Shingle pain so I applied some when the lesions were red and oozy. Should have read it is good for the ghost pain people suffer from after the lesion have gone. Rubbing it into fresh ones wasn't the best of ideas. And yes, you can get Shingles more than once, hence the shots of Shingrex.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2020)

Another wander done. Turned out milder than I was expecting. I see someone has been pumpkin carving!


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My dad always swore that he felt he had almost permanent mild cold symptoms ever since getting the flu jab for the first time. He still went for it though.
> I’m not an anti-vaxxer, but still don’t totally agree with getting jabs for everything going.



I'm due my first ever flu jab on Halloween 😯
I've not bothered before but the specialist advised that I have one due to my compromised immune system.
They're administering the jabs at the local War Memorial Hall, I'm first on the list so hopefully won't have to hang around. 
Less impressive was the text message offering me a shingles jab which is a definite no no due to the vaccine being "live". I'm assuming it was an automated message to every eligible patient registered with the Practice, and they'd have checked their records before proceeding.🤔


----------



## pawl (14 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Back in the 80s we got our first automatic washing machine. The first time it was used all 4 of us got the dining room chairs out and sat watching it do its magic




And you have been going round together ever since


----------



## pawl (14 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm due my first ever flu jab on Halloween 😯
> I've not bothered before but the specialist advised that I have one due to my compromised immune system.
> They're administering the jabs at the local War Memorial Hall, I'm first on the list so hopefully won't have to hang around.
> Less impressive was the text message offering me a shingles jab which is a definite no no due to the vaccine being "live". I'm assuming it was an automated message to every eligible patient registered with the Practice, and they'd have checked their records before proceeding.🤔




No problem when I had my shingles jab,


----------



## oldwheels (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Lock the door when going out or going to bed. If I'm in or in the garden(out of sight)
> 
> One of my neighbours does not even know where the door key is far less lock it. My uncle in Lochinver had an Austin A60 for 5 years and the key never left the ignition. I lock my car but only to keep the wing mirrors folded in.


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> In one of your pics (which I look forward to, especially the dog) there is a woman perched on a rock in the middle of the stream. Is she washing her hair?


It was a young girl messing about with her black labrador dog.
Think she must have been from Lancashire.......they're a bit odd up there.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Oct 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Highlight of the day? Just back from the doctor’s surgery after having my first ever flu jab.
> 
> I was offered a pneumonia vaccine jab as well. Anyone had this? Is it a one off jab?


Not quite one off. Lasts I think for 7or 8 years. When I got my first one the doc said “ It should see you out”. Thanks a bundle Jennifer was my reply ( I knew her socially ) but I outlasted it and got a repeat.


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey Dirk......did the chip pan pack in when they were only half cooked ?


The chips were made from the local variety 'Lamerton Pale' spuds - valued for their inability to brown even when provoked by a Northerner trying to over cook them.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm due my first ever flu jab on Halloween 😯
> I've not bothered before but the specialist advised that I have one due to my compromised immune system.
> They're administering the jabs at the local War Memorial Hall, I'm first on the list so hopefully won't have to hang around.
> Less impressive was the text message offering me a shingles jab which is a definite no no due to the vaccine being "live". I'm assuming it was an automated message to every eligible patient registered with the Practice, and they'd have checked their records before proceeding.🤔


I had a shingles jab a few years ago but I think it was only offered within a certain age group.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I had a shingles jab a few years ago but I think it was only offered within a certain age group.



The concern was that although the shingles jab is a weakened strain, it is still a " live " virus. With people who have a weak immune system there is a risk that the shingles jab will give them shingles instead of protecting them from it.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Oct 2020)

Tuesday was nice and sunny but I spent it travelling and then getting a CT scan to look at a tumour near my only kidney. Sounds worse than it is as it has probably been there for years. Now being monitored annually to check in case of growth. Last year they found as a side issue that there was a large gallstone which was dealt with almost immediately so I was very relieved to get the cannula removed as that meant I was not being kept in.
Today dry and sunny but a cold northerly wind. Got a more respectable mileage done on the route 78 cyclepath which was very busy but only one touring cyclist. The rest had no luggage and many e assist bikes with a fair number of family groups.
Went north a bit from my usual starting point but not impressed as the main road has to be crossed several times with kerbs a bit high and some turns a bit tight at the crossings. Also bits are really a pavement beside a busy main road and too narrow if somebody coming the other way.
Went down to Cuill Bay for lunch but the whole place been taken over by “ travellers” so had to leave. Spoke to a local woman who had been down attending to a horse. “ You. take your life in your hands coming down here now” was her comment.
Pic is one of my favourite stopping points.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 552389



Those chips don't even qualify as a childs portion.


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Those chip don't even qualify as a childs portion.


They're 8" long......


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> They're 8" long......


The peas must be the size of Gobstoppers then...


----------



## Blue (14 Oct 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/XXOw8n8pLic


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> The peas must be the size of Gobstoppers then...


They were 'Devon Giants', a popular strain down 'ere.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> They're 8" long......


And what did you have that measured 8" to compare it to ?????


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Oct 2020)

Evening all, a late start this morning, grey and damp again, drove over to Nairn to walk alongside the river to Cawdor and back. Not quite the spectacle of yesterday but very pleasant. Nairn is also on the list of potential places to retire to.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Evening all, a late start this morning, grey and damp again, drove over to Nairn to walk alongside the river to Cawdor and back. Not quite the spectacle of yesterday but very pleasant. Nairn is also on the list of potential places to retire to.


Years since I was there. Visited it when I was on holiday in Findhorn. Yes, it’s a lovely area and a nice climate too as I believe it catches a fair bit of the gulf stream.


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2020)

Evening all, did a training day today, first one since lockdown, masks, visors gloves, gel and distancing as much as possible not easy but it meant the guy has a job to go to tomorrow so hopefully worth it.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> It was a young girl messing about with her black labrador dog.
> Think she must have been from Lancashire.......they're a bit odd up there.


Oi!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> The chips were made from the local variety 'Lamerton Pale' spuds - valued for their inability to brown even when provoked by a Northerner trying to over cook them.


Another dig at us northerners. Can we ban this poster? 

Oh. He started the thread 😄


----------



## Brads (14 Oct 2020)

25 months


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2020)

I didn't know jabs are available for pneumonia and shingles.

I had measles as an adult. It was horrendous. I spent hours laying in a cold bath trying to stop the itching!! Eventually drove to A&E at 4.00am and pleaded for help. A young female doctor saw me, gave me a withering look and some tablets, sent me home with strict instructions not to take them till I got home.

Took the tablets and slept for 18 hours. Woke up and the rash had subsided.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And what did you have that measured 8" to compare it to ?????


Open hand, tip of the small finger to the tip of the thumb. Approximately 71/2 - 81/8 inches.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Open hand, tip of the small finger to the tip of the thumb. Approximately 71/2 - 81/8 inches.


8" here. Is this the only thing I have left to do with my evening.......yes I got my ruler out.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 8" here. Is this the only thing I have left to do with my evening.......yes I got my ruler out.


You could try measuring some other things!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You could try measuring some other things!


now someone has to claim their rules is not long enough


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> now someone has to claim their rules is not long enough


I've always felt it best to be discreet......


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've always felt it best to be discreet......


Base of fingers to elbow should be approximately 17 inches. Handy to know when measuring up carry on luggage.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Base of fingers to elbow should be approximately 17 inches. Handy to know when measuring up carry on luggage.


Nah........I'm not going for that one........ maybe tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Nah........I'm not going for that one........ maybe tomorrow


You've checked!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And what did you have that measured 8" to compare it to ?????




His nose.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> His nose.


It's Dave7 sticking things up his nose though.


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Open hand, tip of the small finger to the tip of the thumb. Approximately 71/2 - 81/8 inches.


8 3/4" here.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Oct 2020)

bit new here - but wanted to share

a few days ago I was cycling (OK ebike but I got asthma and I'm getting older so whatever) along and rode past someone carrying something in a strange way
anyway - it was a dead end so I turned round and passed him again

no wonder he was carrying it a bit strange - it was a damn great falcon

so naturally I stopped and asked him about it

the guy was seriously rough - the sort of outdoor clothes that can stop a tropical storm - worn to Hell and back but still up for it
and an accent that could grind down diamonds
but we have people like that round here
anyway - really nice bloke (for the sake of $deity don;t try to fight him - he would break you - you know type - wiry vicious) and apparently it is a Gyr falcon and they was just off after some Pheasant
and he clearly knew exactly how to look after the bird - and cared for her - probably more than his wife - and she accepts that
had a nice little chat about her - the falcon - not the wife

wish I had had the guts to ask him if I could tag along and watch

this retirement with a bike has a lot to recommend it - I have seen a few birds of prey along the cnals and paths around there
and a bigger grey hawk like thing along a different route


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> bit new here - but wanted to share
> 
> a few days ago I was cycling (OK ebike but I got asthma and I'm getting older so whatever) along and rode past someone carrying something in a strange way
> anyway - it was a dead end so I turned round and passed him again
> ...




Stop apologising for having an ebike. You don't have to justify yourself to anyone. 

Nice story


----------



## Blue (14 Oct 2020)

Reminds me of a time during my running days when my Saturday run would take me through some local woods and along a causeway between two lakes. It was one of those early mornings when a mist hugs the water and everything is still. As I crossed the causeway I thought that all the scene needed was the lady of the lake to pierce the mist with a sword and as I had that thought a chap with an arm guard and a falcon perched thereon appeared from the opposite direction. He was probably after rabbits as there was a large warren at the edge of the woods. 

I didn't speak as I felt the whole scene was magical and didn't want to break the spell


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> 8 3/4" here.


93/8" placed on a flat surface, 81/2" when measured with the palm uppermost.






A size 10 men's shoe is a foot(12")
Your arm, fingertip to armpit, outstretched, should be* one inch shorter than your inside leg measurement.

*Doesn't take into account any damage to the hand or arm.


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And what did you have that measured 8" to compare it to ?????


8" = the longest skiddie on my Y fronts. A useful measure to keep handy.


----------



## screenman (15 Oct 2020)

Morning all, another Lidl and Aldi day has come around again, have a good one whatever you are up to.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2020)

Morning. I had thought about an early bimble. However there is a touch of frost on the cars and the latest recorded temperature is barely above freezing so not sure now


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2020)

Good morning all


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2020)

Hello. I will make coffee and return.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2020)

Brrrrrr. It's cold. I have coffee 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2020)

Good day to you all. Frost last night and looks decidedly chilly outside. I'm snug with coffee. The sky suggests today will be a gloriously autumnal, forecast says otherwise.

The video interview which should have been last week is at 12.00. Clean shirt and beard trim I think.

The local chat is we will be in Tier 3 lockdown by the weekend. Threefold increase in Chorley infections in the last week - 239. I don't feel I'll be affected by this. Groups of six in the countryside would be allowed. We will continue to ride, a good thing as I've nothing else left in my life to do.

Speaking with friends it seems for many going to Tier 3 will have a mental rather than actual impact - if that makes sense?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2020)

I see Wales may introduce travel restrictions from England. Has anyone told @Dave7 ?


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2020)

Morning all my highlight today is watching electrician put wire in light socket


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You could try measuring some other things!


mmm just tried that.
Only 3 inches
.........
.........
Wide


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Looks like being a nice sunny day.
Hitching up in a couple of hours and moving on to Bodmin Moor.
Will probably stay there until Monday, but might extend if the weather holds out.
The site we are on at the moment has got to be the quietest we've ever been on (and we've been on a lot!). No traffic or aircraft noise, no sheep or shouting cows. Can't be many places like this.


----------



## screenman (15 Oct 2020)

22cm, I am younger than you lot and do not do that old fashioned inches thingy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Yesterday evening I became aware of a strange metallic smell. I checked in the kitchen as Mrs Tenkay has a habit of putting beetroot on to boil and then forgetting until the pan boils dry,😉 All was well so I did a quick scan of the electrical appliances but found nothing untoward. 
Of course, being a bloke I immediately self diagnosed the persistent smell as being the first symptoms of Covid. As I lay in bed last night planning my wake, I swallowed and realised that I could "taste" the smell. That's when the penny dropped and I realised that what I'd been "smelling" was probably an artefact of the healing process following my double tooth extraction on Monday. 
Alls well that ends well 😁
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all my highlight today is watching electrician put wire in light socket


Couldn't you get one of your roadies to do that for you Jon?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I see Wales may introduce travel restrictions from England. Has anyone told @Dave7 ?


I am digging a tunnel direct to Welshies house.
I started 3 weeks ago and am nearly at our fence now.
Oh sh*t, just realised I'm going the wrong direction


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2020)

I have just remembered there is a mountain of ironing to do - like a week's worth including two bed changes! This has positives and negatives:

Gets job done
Watch crappy film
Extra bonus points
May get out of making tea
Something to do
On the negative side I don't want to do it. Now where's the ironing board?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Looks like being a nice sunny day.
> Hitching up in a couple of hours and moving on to Bodmin Moor.
> ...


No traffic or aircraft noise, no sheep or shouting.
No decent chips
No decent peas
No beer with a decent head
No wonder you are moving on.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am digging a tunnel direct to Welshies house.
> I started 3 weeks ago and am nearly at our fence now.
> Oh shoot, just realised I'm going the wrong direction


Have you measured it?


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2020)

Nob all to do today. Already done my workout (chest and back). Will walk Mini D to school then probably will make a cup of Clooney's and read a few more chapters of my book on Freemasons.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2020)

Morning all.
I normally wake and get up as it gets lighter. At this rate I will soon be getting up at lunch time. 06.30 it was black.
Only one job today...... a trip to Dunelm for a base bed sheet.
Conifers were cut back yesterday and they do look good (if conifers can ever look good) and today he is bagging every thing for the tip.
He has to take small amounts by car as vans are not allowed......how stupid is that rule


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2020)

Eeeee......that were chilly! Garmin says bang on freezing. Just 29 miles. Far enough for me at this time of year. Was pitch dark when I left and an otter ran across in front of me a few miles out of the town. Wondered what the shape was at first in my lights.

Porridge time now.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Nob all to do today. Already done my workout (chest and back). Will walk Mini D to school then probably will make a cup of Clooney's and read a few more chapters of my book on Freemasons.


Fictional book or factual.
Sounds interesting.


----------



## dickyknees (15 Oct 2020)

Bore da pawb. 

Shaping up to be a nice day today, no wind at the moment. 

After a bit of a fuzzy head yesterday after the flu jab, I don’t seem to have any after effects today so a bimble on the winter bike is called for. 

Stay safe today everyone.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No traffic or aircraft noise, no sheep or shouting.
> No decent chips
> No decent peas
> No beer with a decent head
> No wonder you are moving on.


Your only jealous.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Your only jealous.


Have to be honest Dirk..... I do get 'jealous' over some of your meals but not that one.
Please keep posting them as they get my taste buds going.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Oct 2020)

Morning all, another grey day here. No plans as yet.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Oct 2020)

Nice sunny day again with not much wind. 
A small cargo boat has just gone up Loch Etive a couple of hundred yards from my bedroom but I did not have a camera handy so just missed a picture.
Talking of which this is a warning about cameras. I have just fitted one to the front of my trike and on looking at the results last night I found that you have to be careful when you stop for a usual call of nature.
I found it had recorded me standing in front for a pee complete with sound effects. In future go behind the trike out of sight.😠


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Nice sunny day again with not much wind.
> A small cargo boat has just gone up Loch Etive a couple of hundred yards from my bedroom but I did not have a camera handy so just missed a picture.
> Talking of which this is a warning about cameras. I have just fitted one to the front of my trike and on looking at the results last night I found that you have to be careful when you stop for a usual call of nature.
> I found it had recorded me standing in front for a pee complete with sound effects. In future go behind the trike out of sight.😠


Wide angle lens ???


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I see Wales may introduce travel restrictions from England. Has anyone told @Dave7 ?




We know how to keep the riff raff out


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2020)

No corresponding rules stoppong the Welsh coming to English Hopsitals when they get Covid. Strageley enough, its somehow different when the boot is on the other foot. If you're English and live in West mercia you might want to catch covid right quick whilemyou can still get a bed.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> No corresponding rules stoppong the Welsh coming to English Hopsitals when they get Covid. Strageley enough, its somehow different when the boot is on the other foot. If you're English and live in West mercia you might want to catch covid right quick whilemyou can still get a bed.




Unfortunately Welsh hospitals are Built by the NHS which is a UK in total thing. We hardly have any decent hospitals in Wales so people dont have a choice.

Plus hundreds of thousands of people are staying temporarily in Wales and have signed on at the local doctors surgeries as temp patients. This has added even, more strain on our health providers, but has lessened it in their own areas as they are staying here, so it's swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Paulus (15 Oct 2020)

Good morning all.
It is a nice bright day, so I have been out with the dog for a while. I am now drinking another mug of tea and waiting for the Pop Master quiz on R2 to come on.
I will be out for a ride on one of the old bikes today as the roads are dry, they only make an appearance on fine days.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all my highlight today is watching electrician put wire in light socket


Maybe!
He might ask you to turn the light on whilst he tests/checks it, then blowing the lot.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> No corresponding rules stoppong the Welsh coming to English Hopsitals when they get Covid. Strageley enough, its somehow different when the boot is on the other foot. If you're English and live in West mercia you might want to catch covid right quick whilemyou can still get a bed.



Same is happening England / Scotland. Earlier in the year, we were in Berwick-upon-Tweed, at that time Nicola had stricter controls in Scotland, Berwick and surrounding area was full of Scots escaping the restrictions. Now, same is happening again, because tighter restrictions in Central Scotland (pubs closed).


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2020)

I'm in The Sandwich Delli in Wellesbourne with a coffee and a teacake, its been a bit fresh this morning, I've got cold feet again.


----------



## screenman (15 Oct 2020)

Dent fixed on a Ford Kuga for a friend. Lidl and Aldi done, now to wash 2 very muddy cars.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm in The Sandwich Delli in Wellesbourne with a coffee and a teacake, its been a bit fresh this morning, I've got cold feet again.


Mine never got very warm even with the winter boots on earlier.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2020)

Well the electrician hasn't turned up as yet, but I have cleaned the bathroom and kitchen and made 24 mince pies and 4 larger ones now I haven't got anything to do except wait


----------



## Paulus (15 Oct 2020)

I


numbnuts said:


> Well the electrician hasn't turned up as yet, but I have cleaned the bathroom and kitchen and made 24 mince pies and 4 larger ones now I haven't got anything to do except wait
> View attachment 552575


You now need a pot of tea to go with the pies


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2020)

@Dave7, what's your inside leg measurement?


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2020)

@Dave7 
Does this pass muster?






Waiting on my Fish and Seafood Chowder with a Samphire scone.......tres posh, eh?


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7
> Does this pass muster?
> View attachment 552577
> 
> ...


What's the numbers on the side of the glass, ignore the one on the bottom for now.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7
> Does this pass muster?
> View attachment 552577
> 
> ...


Looks good to me


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's the numbers on the side of the glass, ignore the one on the bottom for now.


Why would Dirk have numbers on his bottom ??
Even Welshie doesn't have that.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's the numbers on the side of the glass, ignore the one on the bottom for now.


Dunno.......don't care......


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2020)

@Dave7 







Poncey soup.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7
> 
> View attachment 552580
> 
> ...


Looks good Dirk. Poncey but good.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2020)

I am watching a film on Amazon called Mangolian Death Worm. It's a good as it sounds.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am watching a film on Amazon called Mangolian Death Worm. It's a good as it sounds.


Maybe that's what's floating in Dirk's soup!


----------



## Paulus (15 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7
> 
> View attachment 552580
> 
> ...


No butter on the doorstop?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am watching a film on Amazon called Mangolian Death Worm. It's a good as it sounds.




Wow. That was so good that I couldn't bear to watch it any more. I have moved on to other c**p.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Mine never got very warm even with the winter boots on earlier.



When it gets a bit colder I'll dig the overshoes out of the bottom of the wardrobe, with them on I'll be OK until the temperature drops below freezing, at the moment my feet are cold on the way out and warm on the way back.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. That was so good that I couldn't bear to watch it any more. I have moved on to other c**p.



Its annoying when that happens, the film looks good on the website but ten minutes in you're reaching for the mouse to turn it off.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2020)

The Eagle has landed.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2020)

Wellesbourne the destination, 53 miles the journey. A lovely bright autumnal morning, cold at first but getting a bit warmer on the way back, a bit of a breeze making for a quick and fun ride down, but a slower ride home into it. A regular route out through Balsall Common then the short route out to Hatton and on through Norton Lindsy, left further down then right onto the A46 for a couple of hundred yards then left to cross the Stratford road and drop down into Hampton Lucy, past Charlecote Park and onto Wellesbourne and the Sandwich Delli. On the way back I just reversed the route out, meant climbing out of Hampton Lucy to the A46, then when I turned off the main road a lovely descent before I turned to climb up through Norton Lindsey, when I got to Hatton I changed the route slightly to take me through Beausale and onto the A4177 by Honily Boot, now the Honily Court and back on the route out to ride through Balsall Common across Coventry and home. An ecxelent mornings cycling, I enjoyed that one.









Charlecote Water Mill near Charlecote House.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Wide angle lens ???


Yes wide angle. Still trying to find best place to mount it.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Yes wide angle. Still trying to find best place to mount it.



Which brand/model did you get?

I have an AKASO EK7000 (£39 Amazon/EBay). It has a wireless remote control, which allows start/stop recording from a distance.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2020)

More TV help required. We usually connect our TV by connecting the incoming aerial feed to the BT box and connecting the BT box to the TV. The BT box is several years old and we no longer use BT for broadband. The only reason to do this is Mrs P likes to record stuff, especially ITV to skip through ads.

If I connect as above the screen breaks up, pixelates, BBC 1 and 2 are especially poor.

I have bought a new cable to connect the box to the TV and tried two old ones. Same results. If I jiggle the cables gently the image is OK for short periods.

If I plug the incoming aerial directly in to the TV everything is fine. This is a so called "smart" TV and everything else works as it should.

Every instinct says the box is nackered. Before I shell out +/- £200 on a Humax box is my logic correct?


----------



## oldwheels (15 Oct 2020)

Nice run round Loch Creran but very cold even in the sunshine. Need to get out the winter trousers tho’ my feet were not cold unlike my hands which were. Surprising amount of traffic but school holidays I suppose and refugees from the plague pits. More than I expect even in mid summer.
The picture is from my start point and round the other side before returning. Did not go the whole circuit as there are traffic lights under Creagan Bridge which would not give me time to get through and no escape to one side. A tandem couple just made it so I would have no chance.


----------



## 12boy (15 Oct 2020)

Classic 33..forearm is a cubit.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Which brand/model did you get?
> 
> I have an AKASO EK7000 (£39 Amazon/EBay). It has a wireless remote control, which allows start/stop recording from a distance.


Akaso Brave4. It cost somewhere about £70 incl.carraige but cannot remember the vendor. Not Amazon as I paid by Pay Pal. I could look it up as I should have before posting.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Akaso Brave4. It cost somewhere about £70 incl.carraige but cannot remember the vendor. Not Amazon as I paid by Pay Pal. *I could look it up* as I should have before posting.



No problem, I recognise that model. Saw it when looking at the (cheaper) one I bought.

An aside. I have a Chilli-tech bullet style camera, mounted under seat, and rear facing. Actually, it has stopped working, but, although it may be my imagination, I feel that it's presence has reduced the tail-gating and close pass incidents.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Oct 2020)

Exciting day today. 

School teacher daughter has tested positive for Covid.

She is perfectly well, apart from cold like symptoms.

So, that is two daughters who have had Covid (first one had it way back in March, she is a Nurse Practitioner).

Fortunately, we have not been "in contact" so, no need to be confined to barracks.

Grandson, granddaughter, daughter no 3, and two son-in-laws have all tested negative.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> No problem, I recognise that model. Saw it when looking at the (cheaper) one I bought.
> 
> An aside. I have a Chilli-tech bullet style camera, mounted under seat, and rear facing. Actually, it has stopped working, but, although it may be my imagination, I feel that it's presence has reduced the tail-gating and close pass incidents.


Funny you should mention the non working camera. Cannot remember the make but it is the same style as yours and has also ceased to work. Never got round to returning it but may just mount it rear facing somewhere among all the back lights. I have one steady beam and 4 flashing but only ever use two at one time in case of battery failure.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2020)

Electrician turned up at 4pm  I suppose I shouldn't grumble he did turn up


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> More TV help required. We usually connect our TV by connecting the incoming aerial feed to the BT box and connecting the BT box to the TV. The BT box is several years old and we no longer use BT for broadband. The only reason to do this is Mrs P likes to record stuff, especially ITV to skip through ads.
> 
> If I connect as above the screen breaks up, pixelates, BBC 1 and 2 are especially poor.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't describe something which works perfectly well with a little cable wiggling as "_*nackered*_"... I would say that the aerial socket has a minor fault!

You have tried several different cables and the problem does not go away so I'd say it is not a cable fault. I would look at the aerial socket itself.

There are 2 obvious possibilities...

The central part of the socket has broadened so the prong in the centre of the aerial plug no longer make a snug connection. This needs a 10 second fix - just use a pair of long-nose pliers to gently squeeze the sides of that central part in. Don't overdo it or you won't be able to get the plug in at all. Squeeze, test. If it works, great. If the plug is still loose, squeeze a bit more... Hopefully, that will fix it.
It may be that the socket itself is coming loose. There might be a cracked printed circuit track inside the BT box, or the socket may be flapping about and need reattaching. If you are otherwise going to recycle the box you have nothing to lose by opening it up and taking a look.
This video shows someone doing a coax socket repair on a TV.





oldwheels said:


> Nice run round Loch Creran but very cold even in the sunshine. Need to get out the winter trousers tho’ my feet were not cold unlike my hands which were. Surprising amount of traffic but school holidays I suppose and refugees from the plague pits. More than I expect even in mid summer.
> The picture is from my start point and round the other side before returning. Did not go the whole circuit as there are traffic lights under Creagan Bridge which would not give me time to get through and no escape to one side. A tandem couple just made it so I would have no chance.
> View attachment 552602


My cousin's cycling club does time trials round that loop. I rode round it a more leisurely pace last time I was up there. Yes, it is a nice road and it was very quiet when I did it. I was surprised by that hill on the north side before getting back to the A828. I hadn't really studied the OS map or I would have seen that the road leaves the loch side and goes up the hillside through some woods. That must hurt the legs on the TTs!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Oct 2020)

Not to be outdone by @Mo1959 we saw an otter today too, as we cycled alongside the Beauly Firth. He was on the shore not far from the road, he gave us a good look as we freewheeled past but surprisingly didn’t scarper. 
Today’s ride was a very pleasant circuit of the bottom left of the Black Isle, very grey and quite chilly but dry and only a light breeze. Had lunch on a park bench in Avoch.













Saw lots of Christmas trees being harvested. I wonder how they manage to keep them without them falling to bits before they are sold ?


----------



## oldwheels (15 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I wouldn't describe something which works perfectly well with a little cable wiggling as "_*nackered*_"... I would say that the aerial socket has a minor fault!
> 
> You have tried several different cables and the problem does not go away so I'd say it is not a cable fault. I would look at the aerial socket itself.
> 
> ...



Long steepish hill going anticlockwise and short very steep hill the other way from the roundabout.
I went up the less steep one before turning back so longer mileage than the circuit which is only 6 miles.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Oct 2020)

@ColinJ - thanks I'll have a play around


----------



## monkers (15 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I was wondering. Anyone heard from @monkers she hasn't been around for eight weeks.



Hi Paul, hi all. Thank you for thinking of me. I'm still alive! I haven't been posting for a number of reasons, but long story short I've had some difficulties of one kind and another. I didn't want to come here day after day posting tales of woe so decided to give it a break.

Long story short of past 8 weeks.

We went on holiday for a couple of weeks cycling in Suffolk - most enjoyable.

I've had a health issue since mid January. Appointments were made and cancelled due to Covid through the summer, but I've had appts since being wired up to machines and being fed meds which didn't suit me - causing me to randomly blackout and pass out much of the time, often for several hours at a time.I now have a diagnosis of Long Covid causing damage to my heart and lungs. I've taken myself off all the meds they prescribed and am now getting better for it.

My mum had her 91st birthday in September. She had been doing quite well but she now has difficulties and has become very frail in a short amount of time. She lives nearly 200 miles from us and has spent a deal of time in hospital. I've spent a good deal of time trying to be with her expecting the worst, but she's home again now.

My much younger sister is only 51 but now has MS, has had to leave her job and there's complications around that. She lives near my mum.

I've been the subject of an elaborate identity theft which has been pretty horrendous.

Other than that I'm fine. And now that I've got all that off my chest, I'll just leave it there and not elaborate further, but I'm riding again despite the lungs. We've just come home for a ride in fact and a notification came up on my screen of a mention.

My fitness started to improve, then plateaued, and then dropped dramatically as the long Covid took another bite out of me. We've invested in a turbo so we can keep our fitness up indoors during what looks to be a long winter what with second waves etc. I'm impressed I hadn't realised the level of sophistication of these machines. There wasn't much choice as stockists seem to be sold out and we ended up paying more for the turbo than I paid for my Trek Emonda earlier this year.

I did the FTP test last Sunday which I found pretty hard. I got a result of 145 which I understand is pretty low and doesn't even get me on the coupon to be a Cat5 rider, but I'm not surprised. I'm looking to get that to 200 over the next twelve months.

I look forward to being back here more. I've certainly missed the company of the fine folk here. xxx


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Not to be outdone by @Mo1959 we saw an otter today too, as we cycled alongside the Beauly Firth. He was on the shore not far from the road, he gave us a good look as we freewheeled past but surprisingly didn’t scarper.
> Today’s ride was a very pleasant circuit of the bottom left of the Black Isle, very grey and quite chilly but dry and only a light breeze. Had lunch on a park bench in Avoch.
> View attachment 552622
> 
> ...




We have quite a few otters here. They keep going in my pond and eating my bloody fish


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2020)

monkers said:


> Hi Paul, hi all. Thank you for thinking of me. I'm still alive! I haven't been posting for a number of reasons, but long story short I've had some difficulties of one kind and another. I didn't want to come here day after day posting tales of woe so decided to give it a break.
> 
> Long story short of past 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


OMG your been through it take care, I thought of you last Sunday as I was in Lee-on-Solent


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have quite a few otters here. They keep going in my pond and eating my bloody fish


My local curry house keeps making them otter and otter


----------



## monkers (15 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> OMG your been through it take care, I thought of you last Sunday as I was in Lee-on-Solent



Thank you. xx Were you fishing?


----------



## screenman (15 Oct 2020)

I am looking forward to it getting otter here but I doubt it will for at least 5 months.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2020)

monkers said:


> Thank you. xx Were you fishing?


No I had to see a man about a dog in Dormy Way


----------



## screenman (15 Oct 2020)

Good to see you back monkers, you have certainly been dragged through it, onwards and upwards from here on I hope, keep smiling.


----------



## monkers (15 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Good to see you back monkers, you have certainly been dragged through it, onwards and upwards from here on I hope, keep smiling.



Thank you Screenman. I'm managing OK.


----------



## Paulus (15 Oct 2020)

monkers said:


> Thank you Screenman. I'm managing OK.


Glad to have you back. Keep well, keep safe.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2020)

Harry @monkers is back! Obviously the allure of a man in Y fronts was too much to resist any longer.

Been right busy today. Rearranged the summer house to bring my bikes in there. Gives me some space to work, and its now a funky man cave.


----------



## 12boy (15 Oct 2020)

Monkers, I like having ladies on this thing and I'm most pleased you are one of them. I enjoy hearing the women's point of view and maybe having your female presence makes the rest of us more south. OK....so nothing will make us more couth, but I still appreciate your presence and the way you can express a little Rabelasain wit in your refined ladylike way.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Monkers, I like having ladies on this thing and I'm most pleased you are one of them. I enjoy hearing the women'swomen's. point of view and maybe having your female presence makes the rest of us more south. OK....so nothing will make us more couth, but I still appreciate your presence and the way you can express a little Rabelasain wit in your refined ladylike way.



What a crawler!


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> No I had to see a man about a dog in Dormy Way


See a man about an album deal. A triple album with gatefold sleeve, no doubt.


----------



## pawl (15 Oct 2020)

monkers said:


> Hi Paul, hi all. Thank you for thinking of me. I'm still alive! I haven't been posting for a number of reasons, but long story short I've had some difficulties of one kind and another. I didn't want to come here day after day posting tales of woe so decided to give it a break.
> 
> Long story short of past 8 weeks.
> 
> ...






Welcome back Keep in touch


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Dunno.......don't care......


You should, if you appreciate a fine pint.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Electrician turned up at 4pm  I suppose I shouldn't grumble he did turn up


Was he able to fix it though!


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Was he able to fix it though!


Yes needed a new light fitting


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2020)

New lighting rig?


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2020)

@monkers 
We were missing you.
Welcome back.


----------



## postman (15 Oct 2020)

To all who are going through tough times a big CC hug.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> New lighting rig?


UV maybe?


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2020)

A Owl?


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> A Owl?
> 
> View attachment 552694


Appears to be empty.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Appears to be empty.


It is.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> It is.


They're no good when they're like that!


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/oNkZ_PoXyZQ


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> View: https://youtu.be/oNkZ_PoXyZQ



You're out of liquid refreshment?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2020)

@PeteXXX - I have been looking at your avatar for years and thought it was of some pervy couple on a bike with the bloke riding no hands so he could spank the bottom of his female partner, who is draped over the handlebars... 

I just took a closer look and think he has actually crashed into some poor unsuspecting female pedestrian!


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2020)

Snow as early as the 23rd of October.

https://www.express.co.uk/news/weat...rts-bbc-weather-winter-forecast-radar-october


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> @PeteXXX - I have been looking at your avatar for years and thought it was of some pervy couple on a bike with the bloke riding no hands so he could spank the bottom of his female partner, who is draped over the handlebars...
> 
> I just took a closer look and think he has actually crashed into some poor unsuspecting female pedestrian!


If it makes you feel any better so did I! 

Morning. Not quite as cold here but slept even worse than usual so not sure I can be bothered moving.


----------



## screenman (16 Oct 2020)

Morning all, like Mo I slept bad again, I feel it is too much sugar causing the problem but my will power seems to have gone awol. Have a good day all, I am off for a swim at 8am after that I have not got a clue.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Glad to see @monkers back with us and sad to hear about her trials and tribulations, hope things get better soon and a big virtual hug.

I’m sat downstairs in the dark typing this on an old iPhone 6s, I’ve been on Android for several years and readjusting to the iPhone keyboard is a bit strange .
Anyway, hang in there folks


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2020)

postman said:


> To all who are going through tough times a big CC hug.


Can I have 2 please and I will pass one on to MrsD who had a really bad day yesterday


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2020)

Morning all.
Up at 05 45 today........by the eck its black out there.
Out early (0800) to take the aunty to sunny Widnes for her eye treatment.
After that I have no idea.
What I would like is to have a appetite and enjoy a Dirk type pie and (well done) chips but that ain't going to happen.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2020)

Welshie.
Am I right in thinking that your Mum is in her late 90s ??
I just posted a thread about 2 big birthdays for us this week.
Aunty turned 95 on Wednesday
A dear family friend turned 100 yesterday.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Oct 2020)

Good morning everyone. Hello @monkers good to see you're back but sorry to read of your recent woes.

It's dark but as dawn approaches it looks like a decent day is on the way. We will be joining hopefully many other villagers lining the road to say goodbye to an elderly resident who passed away a few days ago. She helped educate many of our children at the village school. Natural causes not this feckin' virus I'm glad to say.

We've a walk planned with friends for later. A Zoom quiz tonight. I'm very tired of Zoom quizzes but there we go.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> @PeteXXX - I have been looking at your avatar for years and thought it was of some pervy couple on a bike with the bloke riding no hands so he could spank the bottom of his female partner, who is draped over the handlebars...
> 
> I just took a closer look and think he has actually crashed into some poor unsuspecting female pedestrian!


It amused me when I first found the pic.. I think you were correct on your initial assumption 😛


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2020)




----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

Dog walked, settling down with some breakfast and a Clooneys. Will get my new bike man cave sorted and finished today.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> @PeteXXX - I have been looking at your avatar for years and thought it was of some pervy couple on a bike with the bloke riding no hands so he could spank the bottom of his female partner, who is draped over the handlebars...
> 
> I just took a closer look and think he has actually crashed into some poor unsuspecting female pedestrian!



Weirdo. You'll fit in well with all the others here.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie.
> Am I right in thinking that your Mum is in her late 90s ??
> I just posted a thread about 2 big birthdays for us this week.
> Aunty turned 95 on Wednesday
> A dear family friend turned 100 yesterday.




She is Dave. She was 99 yesterday and still going strong.


----------



## Paulus (16 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Snow as early as the 23rd of October.
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/weat...rts-bbc-weather-winter-forecast-radar-october


Another typical article from the Express.
Where would they be without warnings about the weather.🙄
Anyway, good morning all fellow retirees. 
Nice and bright outside this morning. A lovely walk with the dog will be had after breakfast and then out on the bike for a bit.
Ladt week 3 of us met up in the Mitre for a couple of pints, the first time since the pubs reopened. We will do the same again this afternoon but it will obviously be the last one for a while.
Stay safe, stay sensible everyone 😊


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> She is Dave. She was 99 yesterday and still going strong.



A belated happy birthday to your mum


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2020)

monkers said:


> Hi Paul, hi all. Thank you for thinking of me. I'm still alive! I haven't been posting for a number of reasons, but long story short I've had some difficulties of one kind and another. I didn't want to come here day after day posting tales of woe so decided to give it a break.
> 
> Long story short of past 8 weeks.
> 
> ...



Welcome back


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Yay......it's Fish Friday! 
Off fo a walk over Bodmin Moor this morning, then fish & chips at the Kings Arms.
Nice view to wake up to here.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2020)

Chilly up here again. 9 mile jog done, bath had and half way through a big bowl of fruit and fibre. Not sure what excitement the rest of the day holds.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> A belated happy birthday to your mum




Thank you


----------



## pawl (16 Oct 2020)

O goody Garden centre had snow shovels for sale yesterday 😖😖😖


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> O goody Garden centre had snow shovels for sale yesterday 😖😖😖


You better buy one to ensure we don't get any snow


----------



## pawl (16 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You better buy one to ensure we don't get any snow




Just to make sure we don’t get any snow I will buy a sledge as well and perhaps a pair of skis


----------



## Sterlo (16 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Just to make sure we don’t get any snow I will buy a sledge as well and perhaps a pair of skies


I thought there was only one sky, I didn't know it came in pairs?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2020)

Sterlo said:


> I thought there was only one sky, I didn't know it came in pairs?


I resisted


----------



## pawl (16 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I resisted


 

Oops Were is the edit button


----------



## PaulSB (16 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> ..........stay sensible everyone 😊



Oh, come on.......... let's be realistic


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Oct 2020)

Morning all, overcast and drizzly here. An easy day is planned.


----------



## GM (16 Oct 2020)

Morning all... Caught up at last, 20 odd pages. 
If only we could turn the clock, @Dave7 this time last year we were off to sunny Majorca ( not together ) this weekend 

Desert Island Discs is good this morning, some good tracks 

Big hugs for @monkers 

Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2020)

I've been shopping and that was the highlight of the day so it's all down hill from now on


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2020)

I've done the supermarket shop, now having a , market next.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Oct 2020)

Lancashire will be going to Tier 3 shortly. Announcement at 11.00


----------



## screenman (16 Oct 2020)

Swim done back home and 2 coffee's been drunk, empty house as Pam is out with youngest DIL, wet and raining here so a ride is off of the cards. Maybe a a snooze would not go amiss, good idea screenie.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Caught up at last, 20 odd pages.
> If only we could turn the clock, @Dave7 this time last year we were off to sunny Majorca ( not together ) this weekend


Ahh yes. We tried to meet up at the Palms bar didn't we.
Here's hoping next year will allow it.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Lancashire will be going to Tier 3 shortly. Announcement at 11.00




Good luck and take care


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2020)

@monkers . Sorry to hear of your ills but good to know you are on the mend.
I know what you mean about posting. I feel we are among friends here (even though its only online) so am inclined to have a moan but hold back as no one wants to read continual problems.
Re Corona long haul.
I am convinced that is what me and MrsD are suffering after having flu Jan/Feb. 5 lots of blood tests plus a full scan are all negative.......another 2 blood tests due in 7 days. 
Onwards and upwards hey


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2020)

I've just put up a shelf in my garage


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @monkers . Sorry to hear of your ills but good to know you are on the mend.
> I know what you mean about posting. I feel we are among friends here (even though its only online) so am inclined to have a moan but hold back as no one wants to read continual problems.
> Re Corona long haul.
> I am convinced that is what me and MrsD are suffering after having flu Jan/Feb. 5 lots of blood tests plus a full scan are all negative.......another 2 blood tests due in 7 days.
> Onwards and upwards hey


As with a lot of viruses, they can take a long time to fully clear.
I had Epstein Barr virus (Glandular fever) when I was 8 years old.
It took 11 years until I was totally symptom free.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Oct 2020)

Six mile walk with Mrs @BoldonLad now for some lunch


----------



## pawl (16 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Lancashire will be going to Tier 3 shortly. Announcement at 11.00




We’re still in tier one. The way the virus is heading south it looks as.though it won’t e long before we are moved into three
Neighbouring counties Nottinghamshire level two and parts of Derbyshire are in level two.


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2020)

Pleasant walk up Alex Tor this morning to see the Bronze Age burial cist and ancient settlement.















Decamped to the Kings Head for lunch. 






Must say that the 'small' Fish & Chips at £6.95 was superb.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> As with a lot of viruses, they can take a long time to fully clear.
> I had Epstein Barr virus (Glandular fever) when I was 8 years old.
> It took 11 years until I was totally symptom free.


Our daughter got that aged 24. She still suffers from it.
Horrible thing it is.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Pleasant walk up Alex Tor this morning to see the Bronze Age burial cist and ancient settlement.
> View attachment 552757
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice Dirk.


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Looks nice Dirk.


The Cist or the Fish & Chips?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Cist or the Fish & Chips?


The fish n chips


----------



## screenman (16 Oct 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## screenman (16 Oct 2020)




----------



## GM (16 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh yes. We tried to meet up at the Palms bar didn't we.
> Here's hoping next year will allow it.




I sincerely hope you're right. One day I'm going to buy you a pint!


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2020)

Nice clear sunny morning and not as cold as yesterday. 
Into Oban Aldi for shopping and as usual amazed by the variety and low prices so car is jammed full. 
Ferry rammed with tourists and quite a few with no face coverings indoors. Why don’t they just stay at home and stop trying to infect us and take their bad manners with them.
Unpacking the car is the worst part and have given up so will finish digging stuff out tomorrow. It is not helped by having an unfolded trike in the back so lots of smallish bags stuffed in everywhere.
Found a letter waiting for me with another appointment in 2 weeks at a time when I would not get home again until nearly 8 o'clock which would give me a 13 hour day for a 15 minute appointment. Got a nice helpful foreign voice who sorted me a better time but very tight for return ferry.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Oct 2020)

Back from a damp and atmospheric wander around the hills near Strathpeffer, the drizzle lifted for odd moments then came back again. But the colours were nice. 
Now to do some packing ready for an early-ish getaway tomorrow, back to humdrum Edinburgh 
A house move to up hereabouts is certainly very appealing.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good luck and take care



Thank you. I will.

Wales has closed the border to Lancastrians from 6.00pm.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a damp and atmospheric wander around the hills near Strathpeffer, the drizzle lifted for odd moments then came back again. But the colours were nice.
> Now to do some packing ready for an early-ish getaway tomorrow, back to humdrum Edinburgh
> A house move to up hereabouts is certainly very appealing.


Yes it is nice and I sometimes fancied a move as my maternal ancestors came from around there and a bit further north. Enjoying a holiday is not the same as living there tho' as was covered in previous posts. Spend at least part of a winter there first.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2020)

Just had a barney with an aggressive holiday home tenant who could not see why he should use the house parking provided instead of blocking my neighbour's parking. The neighbour went off on a morning boat and will be back on last boat nearly midnight and expects to park in his usual spot. Evenings here all the parking tends to be occupied without those who are too idle to park where they should also taking up space. I did start off being polite and reasonable but the reaction was such that stronger language had to be used. Since this house is normally empty from now on they are probably fleeing from some northern England hotspot as are the hordes still arriving.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a damp and atmospheric wander around the hills near Strathpeffer, the drizzle lifted for odd moments then came back again. But the colours were nice.
> Now to do some packing ready for an early-ish getaway tomorrow, back to humdrum Edinburgh
> A house move to up hereabouts is certainly very appealing.


Secret Scotland at 8 tonight.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Secret Scotland at 8 tonight.


Trouble is when people reveal their secret spot they cease to be secret and are totally spoiled for everybody.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Trouble is when people reveal their secret spot they cease to be secret and are totally spoiled for everybody.


True, but the places that our Susan visits are hardly secret


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Oct 2020)

Why do we in Scotland have to pay the full TV licence fee when for months and months now the so called BBC ‘National’ News is 99% English news ? All we seem to hear about is Clown Boris v various English regions. This is English regional news not UK National News


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> True, but the places that our Susan visits are hardly secret


I looked at the programme for a few minutes once and then just switched off so I cannot comment from any reasonable base.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Why do we in Scotland have to pay the full TV licence fee when for months and months now the so called BBC ‘National’ News is 99% English news ? All we seem to hear about is Clown Boris v various English regions. This is English regional news not UK National News


We get all our stuff in Reporting Scotland though.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Why do we in Scotland have to pay the full TV licence fee when for months and months now the so called BBC ‘National’ News is 99% English news ? All we seem to hear about is Clown Boris v various English regions. This is English regional news not UK National News


Apparently they have had discussions about independence with no independence supporters present.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Why do we in Scotland have to pay the full TV licence fee when for months and months now the so called BBC ‘National’ News is 99% English news ? All we seem to hear about is Clown Boris v various English regions. This is English regional news not UK National News





oldwheels said:


> Apparently they have had discussions about independence with no independence supporters present.



The Politics thread is that way ->


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2020)

I'm pretty sure the old farts on this thread are more than able to make political statements without it sliding into all out war with each other.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2020)

I must admit that I would pay good money to see Numbnuts and Dave hitting each other with their handbags.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Oct 2020)

A few days ago, I ordered a spare part for my motorcycle intercom, on eBay. The item was listed as being in Leicester, UK.

Today, I received a text message from Royal Mail, to say my delivery was delayed, because it was held up in Customs.

I live near Newcastle-upon-Tyne, which, as far as I am aware, is in the UK, Leicester, when I last visited the place, was in the UK.

Have I slept through a major news event?, if not, why is my parcel in Customs?


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Secret Scotland at 8 tonight.


Secret coded messages!


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> A few days ago, I ordered a spare part for my motorcycle intercom, on eBay. The item was listed as being in Leicester, UK.
> 
> Today, I received a text message from Royal Mail, to say my delivery was delayed, because it was held up in Customs.
> 
> ...


Yes but you live so far north you are nearly off the map. We used to get letters sent to Mull in airmail envelopes and I have had orders refused as they could not deliver overseas.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Oct 2020)

Today's funeral procession.


----------



## 12boy (16 Oct 2020)

Not too cold but 20+ winds today. Didn't ride yesterday because there was too much else to do so I rode today just shy of 19 miles and was treated to a flat on my Brompton. Damn Goathead.....(a ubiquitous ground vine with horned seeds that work like caltrops.) Luckily I found a tiny creek with just enough water to help me find the puncture which was a tiny hole but enough to drop 20 psi pressure in a few blocks. Unfortunately my pic of The Damned Goathead cut off one of the horns. The Goathead in the pic was about the size of a little fingernail. Goathead 1 Schwalbe Marathon 0.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I must admit that I would pay good money to see Numbnuts and Dave hitting each other with their handbags.


I've just had the most terrible vision..........we've also drunk too much


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2020)

Morning. Bit milder but to be a very overcast and gloomy day. Will head out for a walk after my cuppa and see if I fancy a short spin later.


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2020)

Off to Donny for brekkie this morning, seems a long way to go but it is worth it.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

Today I will clean Mrs D's car. As I am a perfectionist, and the car is larger than the average supertanker, I may be gone a while.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Off to Donny for brekkie this morning, seems a long way to go but it is worth it.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks. Dark here, but no rain or wind so that's a win win situation for me.

Stay safe folks


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Today I will clean Mrs D's car. As I am a perfectionist, and the car is larger than the average supertanker, I may be gone a while.



Did both of ours on Wednesday, by Thursday afternoon they needed doing again, one of the problems of living rural I guess.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2020)

My car will be jet washed when it goes for its service and MOT in January


----------



## Paulus (17 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A dark miserable day here.
Out with the dog soon and then waiting in for the GPO to deliver a parcel for MrsP as she has to go out. 
Listening to sounds of the 60's on the radio with a mug of tea in bed and contemplating the rest of the day.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Just had a barney with an aggressive holiday home tenant who could not see why he should use the house parking provided instead of blocking my neighbour's parking. The neighbour went off on a morning boat and will be back on last boat nearly midnight and expects to park in his usual spot. Evenings here all the parking tends to be occupied without those who are too idle to park where they should also taking up space. I did start off being polite and reasonable but the reaction was such that stronger language had to be used. Since this house is normally empty from now on they are probably fleeing from some northern England hotspot as are the hordes still arriving.


Bloody hell OW......you really love those holiday makers don't you


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2020)

Good day to you all. It's grey and overcast but warm for the time of year.

We won last night's social club quiz on Zoom. On the very last question we moved from a middle-ranking 118 points to a winning 129 points. The last round was a wipeout round of 10 questions - get 10/10 and gain 10 bonus points, get one wrong and score 0. On the final question we had 9/9 in the final round  and got the last one right giving us 10/10 plus 10 bonus points. 

I'm riding at 9.30. Tier 3 has confirmed our decision not to visit cafes as we're not allowed to mix in or outdoors in such situations.

Interesting one for Mrs P. She belongs to a gym, more of a leisure club really, where she plays a lot of tennis. Cost is £95/month which sounds expensive but on an hourly basis is very good value.

The LTA have banned indoor tennis except for people from the same household. The gym have closed the courts but are still taking the full £95. Mrs P never uses the gym facilities but the club argue these are open so no refunds.

Not sure of what I shall do after my ride.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2020)

By the eck that was a good kip. In bed before 20.30 last night, zonked out immediately and woke at 06.50 this morning........I even misses half of S.O.T.S . @screenman did I miss much ?
@PaulSB I see Rovers have taken our 17 year old Harvey Ellott on loan. Small in stature but plenty of skill........you have to promise me you will look after him.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> A few days ago, I ordered a spare part for my motorcycle intercom, on eBay. The item was listed as being in Leicester, UK.
> 
> Today, I received a text message from Royal Mail, to say my delivery was delayed, because it was held up in Customs.
> 
> ...


Been a lot of talk on this subject lately. The supplier will use a gb phone number and even a .co.uk web address.......but they are based in China. Fleabay should be ashamed.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Been a lot of talk on this subject lately. The supplier will use a gb phone number and even a .co.uk web address.......but they are based in China. Fleabay should be ashamed.


Morning all 

A lot of them have bonded warehouses over here.
I must admit to getting heartily tired of ordering something from a supposedly UK source, and then finding that the PayPal payment goes to 深圳市优品创科技限公司.
Something should be done to make the sellers identity and location more honest.

Off out over Bodmin Moor again today.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Oct 2020)

Morning all . Just packing the car to travel back to Coventry . It’s been a good holiday .😀


----------



## dickyknees (17 Oct 2020)

Bore da pawb.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Did both of ours on Wednesday, by Thursday afternoon they needed doing again, one of the problems of living rural I guess.


Same here. Cleaned my ebike on tursday, yesterday it got caked in the sheet from tractors that litters the road. I was half hoping id fall off so i could sue someone, but it never happened.

Nearly 700 trouble free ebike miles in 2 months. Its earning its keep.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2020)

Postie bringing these today for the MTB. Save some of the crud coming up hopefully.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2020)

Be very careful Mo. Check the front one before every ride. Ive seen a nasty accident where the expanding thingy worked loose and the guard dropped into the front wheel. Reconstructive facial surgery is no laughing matter (unless its happened to someone you don't like, in which case its hilarious).


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2020)

I only buy from fleabay now if I am desperate. Just about everything on there comes from China. Either that or the item you order and the one you receive bear no resemblanceto each other at all. The whole place is a rip off.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Be very careful Mo. Check the front one before every ride. Ive seen a nasty accident where the expanding thingy worked loose and the guard dropped into the front wheel. Reconstructive facial surgery is no laughing matter (unless its happened to someone you don't like, in which case its hilarious).


I came off a 250cc AJS at about 45mph on the Alcester Road in Kings Heath, Birmingham in 1972, when the aluminium stays on the front mudguards snapped and the mudguards rotated onto the front wheel, locking it solid as I was overtaking a car.
I was launched, Superman style, down the road. Fortunately, all I ended up with was bruises and abrasions.


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> By the eck that was a good kip. In bed before 20.30 last night, zonked out immediately and woke at 06.50 this morning........I even misses half of S.O.T.S . @screenman did I miss much ?
> @PaulSB I see Rovers have taken our 17 year old Harvey Ellott on loan. Small in stature but plenty of skill........you have to promise me you will look after him.



Missed it, had Virgin on for some reason.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Oct 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Missed it, had Virgin on for some reason.


Sorry. Just checked and it was @Paulus who was sat in bed, with a coffee, while listening to it.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Bloody hell OW......you really love those holiday makers don't you


In moderation I have no problem with them but nowadays they are in large numbers and inevitably some of them bring their ill manners with them. As I have said before they seem to regard us as a theme park and everything is for them and they do not need to conform to normal behaviour. The fact that people live here who do not serve the tourist industry never seems to enter their heads.
Just to demonstrate that I have not lost all sense of humour I rather liked the Janey Godley/Nicola Sturgeon sketch tho' I suppose you have to understand the accent.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> In moderation I have no problem with them but nowadays they are in large numbers and inevitably some of them bring their ill manners with them. As I have said before they seem to regard us as a theme park and everything is for them and they do not need to conform to normal behaviour. The fact that people live here who do not serve the tourist industry never seems to enter their heads.
> Just to demonstrate that I have not lost all sense of humour I rather liked the Janey Godley/Nicola Sturgeon sketch tho' I suppose you have to understand the accent.




They should be supplied with sub titles


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They should be supplied with sub titles


Haud yer wheesht hen!


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2020)

Brekkie eaten, first trip back to the car with 4 large bags of shopping done, now got to go and find Pam again, TK Maxx at a guess as she loves a jumble sale.


----------



## Paulus (17 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I only buy from fleabay now if I am desperate. Just about everything on there comes from China. Either that or the item you order and the one you receive bear no resemblanceto each other at all. The whole place is a rip off.


You can normally tell if an item is coming from China or elsewhere by the time it will take for delivery. If the item is in the UK, delivery will be fairly quick. From overseas sometimes a couple of weeks.
Many of these companies from overseas will have an address in the UK for the order, not always a physical address, but just a website.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Off to Donny for brekkie this morning, seems a long way to go but it is worth it.


You realise of course, that with Doncaster being part if Scotland, legally, you are not allowed to travel there.

Just found out I've not yet joined!


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2020)

We're shopping in Nuneaton, currently having lunch in the Cafe Lounge.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2020)

Walked around Warbstow hill fort this morning. Built around 2500 years ago and abandoned in the 1st century ad.
It's the 2nd largest and best preserved in Cornwall.



















Currently in the Archer Inn at Lewannick 'avin a spot of lunch.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They should be supplied with sub titles


The version I saw on twitter had sub titles for the hard of hearing.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Postie bringing these today for the MTB. Save some of the crud coming up hopefully.
> 
> View attachment 552874


I had some very similar for years on my MB and never had any problem with them. They certainly keep the majority of the muck away from you.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Oct 2020)

Back ‘home’ in HMP Lothian, the doors clanged shut behind us as we crossed the Forth. Perthshire seemed to be getting an absolutely glorious morning as we passed through, but grey and damp here. I don’t suppose we’ll be able to have another trip away until late Spring at the earliest.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2020)

I need an afternoon nap.
Back to the van, cuppa tea and a bun, heating on and...................relax.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back ‘home’ in HMP Lothian, the doors clanged shut behind us as we crossed the Forth. Perthshire seemed to be getting an absolutely glorious morning as we passed through, but grey and damp here. I don’t suppose we’ll be able to have another trip away until late Spring at the earliest.


Sadly, I couldn’t be bothered going out to enjoy it. Must make more effort tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2020)

Oh, I see Rangers beat Celtic today. Thought I heard a cheer from across the road. They must have been watching. 
My team St Johnstone beat Hamilton 5-3.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2020)

Got back from my ride about an hour ago. We got lost - spectacularly lost! Twice! The planned 50 miler turned in to 76  Four adults, total cockup.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, I see Rangers beat Celtic today. Thought I heard a cheer from across the road. They must have been watching.
> My team St Johnstone beat Hamilton 5-3.



View: https://youtu.be/xN1WN0YMWZU


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, I see Rangers beat Celtic today. Thought I heard a cheer from across the road. They must have been watching.
> My team St Johnstone beat Hamilton 5-3.


My lot lost 1-0 in the 90th minute to a deflected goal..................normal service has been resumed


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB I see Rovers have taken our 17 year old Harvey Ellott on loan. Small in stature but plenty of skill........you have to promise me you will look after him.


I'm sure we can knock him in to shape for you


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Got back from my ride about an hour ago. We got lost - spectacularly lost! Twice! The planned 50 miler turned in to 76  Four adults, total cockup.


Sense of direction lost as well?


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Sense of direction lost as well?


Totally. Managed a 10 mile loop near Southport and ended up 0.5 miles from where we started.

As one of our number said "If it looks like Southport it probably is Southport!!"


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2020)

Just watched the war film 1917 on Amazon Prime. OK but wee bit far fetched.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2020)




----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Totally. Managed a 10 mile loop near Southport and ended up 0.5 miles from where we started.
> 
> As one of our number said "If it looks like Southport it probably is Southport!!"


If only GPS had been invented... 

Oh, hang on a minute!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 553040




That's gone way over my head.i don't understand that at all.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> That's gone way over my head.i don't understand that at all.


You’ve never read Oor Wullie or The Broons? Ye dinnae ken whit yer missen!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You’ve never read Oor Wullie or The Broons? Ye dinnae ken whit yer missen!




Err. Nope.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2020)

Well that didn't work out too bad, we got back from Nuneaton just in time to watch the Challenge Cup final, then teatime the Heineken final was on, I finished off with the ironing and the washing up.


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2020)

Night all.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Oct 2020)

Night night all xxxx


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Err. Nope.


Me neither until I moved here  🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Me neither until I moved here  🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Another one out of place!
How many are from where they are now?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2020)

Morning. Thinking about an early bimble or it will be like yesterday and I won't bother later. Roads are wet and still a slight drizzle though so it will just be a slow one on the hybrid with the mudguards. I like Sunday for taking it easy anyway, although not sure any exercise feels easy for me these days.


----------



## screenman (18 Oct 2020)

Morning all, still in bed here and motivation is lacking. Partly sunny today so that may brighten up the walk we have planned for this afternoon.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

Finally, I think itll be dry enough to cut the grass today. Perhaps the last time this year?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Another one out of place!
> How many are from where they are now?


MrsF, for now, lives where she is from. She has lived her entire life within a 2 mile radius of her childhood house, where her mum still lives. Must be very unusual these days.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2020)

Morning. It's dark nut dry

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Another one out of place!
> How many are from where they are now?



We are. Both now living within 4 miles of where we were born. But, we have both “wandered” in the past. Mrs @BoldonLad to Yorkshire, Southern England and Germany. Me: Mexico, Spain, Gibraltar, Dubai, Bahrain, Malta.


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Another one out of place!
> How many are from where they are now?



Born in Sudbury, brought up in Kent and I've been living in Coventry since 1973, my Good lady is Coventry born and bred.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Oct 2020)

Morning all, grey and damp and chilly here. Will for a bit then the rest of the day is devoted to the Giro and the Ronde.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Oct 2020)

Much to my surprise, I received a reply to my complaint about a Customs check on a parcel, supposedly travelling Leicester to Newcastle. Also, a £2 refund, since the item was only £5.95, not bad. 

“
am so sorry for the inconvenience caused to you.
Just checked your package with our warehouse and found that my colleague selected the wrong warehouse when they placed the shipement order.
For this package,it normally will be delivered on next two days,and i will refund you ￡2 as a compensation,could you please wait it some time?”


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2020)

Morning all.
Cloudy but no rain.
We have lived in this house since '82, 2 miles from where MrsD was dragged up.
I was born on the Wirral, lived there till I married (aged 21) then moved to Warrington where I have been ever since.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Yesterday I ran a Marathon, not in real life but my legs seemed to think they had so all I really managed was a 7k walk to the Farmers Market in Wimborne.
The stone Bridge over the Stour outside Wimborne still bears the warning that any damage caused may result in transportation to Australia🤔
Noticed that sheep had been put to pasture on a small field just outside the town so I took a photo for Welshie to identify. 😁
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏊‍♂️


----------



## Paulus (18 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A cloudy start to the day here.


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Born in deepest, darkest, Birmingum.
Moved to deepest, darkest, Yamyam country, then to deepest, darkest, Black Pear country.
Now living in deepest, darkest, Debn.
Might end up living in deepest, darkest, Kernow or Zummerzet.
Who can tell?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Another one out of place!
> How many are from where they are now?


Not me. I was born in Hampshire. Lived in Surrey, London, Worcestershire, Yorkshire, West Midlands before I found home in Lancashire.

Could easily have settled and stayed in York but work and future wife pulled me away.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Born in Sudbury, brought up in Kent and I've been living in Coventry since 1973, my Good lady is Coventry born and bred.


Sudbury ? . Is that Suffolk or west London.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2020)

Hello all. 'Tis grey and damp. Slept till 8.20 - I've done quite a lot of this recently. I'm wondering if it's the lack of anything that needs doing.

Plan is to spend the day on the allotment, hopefully crack that for the big autumn tidy up. I'd like to be in a position where all that is needed is to pick up leaves through winter.

Monday will be housework - it's going to pee down. Tuesday


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Born in deepest, darkest, Birmingum.
> Moved to deepest, darkest, Yamyam country, then to deepest, darkest, Black Pear country.
> ...


A question for you Dirk.
How do you have the nerve to call them grockles ??


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Not me. I was born in Hampshire. Lived in Surrey, London, Worcestershire, Yorkshire, West Midlands before I found home in Lancashire.
> 
> Could easily have settled and stayed in York but work and future wife pulled me away.


Lancashire isn't home.
Cheshire is home


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Sudbury ? . Is that Suffolk or west London.



Suffolk, moved out when I was two.


----------



## pawl (18 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Another one out of place!
> How many are from where they are now?




Still live in Leicestershire Born in Loughborough


----------



## pawl (18 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Suffolk, moved out when I was two.



There’s a Sudbury in Derbyshire.Must have been a popular name


----------



## oldwheels (18 Oct 2020)

Cold but still dry. Modified Sunday breakfast. I used to have the full heart attack fry up on Sundays but today just scrambled egg and local bacon all done in the microwave. 
I was born at Shandon House which was eventually taken over and became part of the nuclear submarine base on the Gareloch. We moved around a bit mostly around central Scotland but then I moved to Mull in 1972 to start up a new distillery and have been here ever since. If we still have the tourist plague next year I will have to move to retain my sanity but evenually I will return as my name is already on a gravestone here.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Lancashire isn't home.
> Cheshire is home


Nope. Warrington Paul doesn't have the same ring to it.........


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2020)

Here is my pledge. I will get out of bed, tidy round and be on the allotment by 10.00 🤔


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> There’s a Sudbury in Derbyshire.Must have been a popular name



I think the name means southern settlement, but theres also the ancient Sudbury family.


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you Dirk.
> How do you have the nerve to call them grockles ??


It's me Brummie brass neck, mate.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I think the name means southern settlement, but theres also the ancient Sudbury family.



A bit like the river Avon, Avon being Norse for "River" so "River Avon" is a tautology ( in two different languages of course)


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2020)

Another morning of wandering over Bodmin Moor looking at ancient relics.
Enough of MrsD..........


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Still live in Leicestershire Born in Loughborough


Ahhh the beautiful M69.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A bit like the river Avon, Avon being Norse for "River" so "River Avon" is a tautology ( in two different languages of course)




A bit like Welsh. Afon means river, but there is a river Afon, so river river. Legend has it that the misunderstanding goes back to Roman times when they asked what a particular river was called. It wasn't, it was just a river so when the locals replied Afon that's what they thought it was called (allegedly) don't quote me on that though.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Another morning of wandering over Bodmin Moor looking at *ancient relics*.
> *Enough of MrsD*..........



I think, we can safely assume MrsD does not read this thread?


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Another one out of place!
> How many are from where they are now?



I was born and raised in Alabama, on a Farm way back in the woods...


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2020)

I am not from here. Born across the Atlantic sea. Lived in Brum then moved to Powys.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2020)

Just back a cold and dreich 55 miles. Not bad for the hybrid and was glad of the mudguards on the wet and mucky sections. Think it will be an early lunch.


----------



## Paulus (18 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not from here. Born across the Atlantic sea. Lived in Brum then moved to Powys.


So you're not even a real Brummie then?
Canadian, or American?


----------



## Paulus (18 Oct 2020)

I was born in central London at the Middlesex hospital, then my parents moved up to Whetstone, North London after a year. Lived around Whetstone, New Southgate and Barnet for the past 62years. 
Always a local lad . MrsP came from Whetstone also.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> So you're not even a real Brummie then?
> Canadian, or American?




Def not a Brummie. Just a transplant


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2020)

Oh I see Countryfile has a small cycling bit tonight. Climbing Box Hill.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Def not a Brummie. Just a transplant



I was genuinely born in Sorrento, not the sun drenched city in Italy unfortunately, but the Maternity hospital in Birmingham that was run by Nuns. 
( writing this has started a train of thought. My first experience on entering this word was possibly being slapped on the arse by a Nun. That would explain a lot of things 🤔)


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh I see Countryfile has a small cycling bit tonight. Climbing Box Hill.


That should take them 10:28 😉


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2020)

Up on the moor. 

















Down in the pub. 











Sunday lunch - £7.50


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2020)

@Dave7 - does that meet the standard?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was genuinely born in Sorrento, not the sun drenched city in Italy unfortunately, but the Maternity hospital in Birmingham that was run by Nuns.
> ( writing this has started a train of thought. My first experience on entering this word was possibly being slapped on the arse by a Nun. That would explain a lot of things 🤔)


How do you think the poor Nun felt. It must have taken her months.......maybe years to get over that


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Up on the moor.
> 
> View attachment 553131
> 
> ...


Not bad Dirk, not bad at all.
Head has gone by the 2nd photo but the grease would have done that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not bad Dirk, not bad at all.
> Head has gone by the 2nd photo but the grease would have done that.



Or lipstick...


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Or lipstick...



Has @Dirk taken to wearing lipstick?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> A bit like Welsh. Afon means river, but there is a river Afon, so river river. Legend has it that the misunderstanding goes back to Roman times when they asked what a particular river was called. It wasn't, it was just a river so when the locals replied Afon that's what they thought it was called (allegedly) don't quote me on that though.


My understanding is that Avon/Afon is from the Celtic British, or P-Brythonic, from which modern Welsh is descended. There’s a River River up here too, rises in the Cairngorms and flows into the Spey. In this case it’s written as Avon but pronounced A’an.


----------



## pawl (18 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh the beautiful M69.



Nothing beautiful about the M 69.I avoid like the plague


----------



## pawl (18 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not from here. Born across the Atlantic sea. Lived in Brum then moved to Powys.




Good choice


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Nothing beautiful about the M 69.I avoid like the plague


It was tongue in cheek


----------



## pawl (18 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> I was born in central London at the Middlesex hospital, then my parents moved up to Whetstone, North London after a year. Lived around Whetstone, New Southgate and Barnet for the past 62years.
> Always a local lad . MrsP came from Whetstone also.




whetstone Leicestershire?


----------



## 12boy (18 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Another one out of place!
> How many are from where they are now?


Conceived in Shanghai, born in Hollywood CA, then Bombay, Madras and the Kodai hills in Southern India. Then Albuquerque, Shiprock, Gallup and Las Vegas, all in New Mexico. Denver CO, Yankton SD, La Junta CO, and then Casper, WY. Thought I would stay here for a couple of years but it's been 28. Our sons are pressing us to move to Colorado but my wife's health would make that tough. The thought of being somewhere with all those people and the amount of driving needed to live there doesn't appeal at all, although it would be good to see the kids without driving for 5 hours.


----------



## Paulus (18 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> whetstone Leicestershire?


Whetstone, North London. Between Finchley and Barnet.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Oct 2020)

@Mo1959 You have done it again!

Each day, I read something like:



Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Thinking about an early bimble or it will be like yesterday and I won't bother later. Roads are wet and still a slight drizzle though so it will just be a slow one on the hybrid with the mudguards. I like Sunday for *taking it easy anyway, although not sure any exercise feels easy for me these days.*



and think... great super-fit @Mo1959 is having a lazy day, I can post my piddling 20 mile ride.....

Then....

You post this!



Mo1959 said:


> *Just back a cold and dreich 55 miles*. Not bad for the hybrid and was glad of the mudguards on the wet and mucky sections. Think it will be an early lunch.



55 miles for goodness sake!


----------



## numbnuts (18 Oct 2020)

Morning afternoon evening


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning afternoon evening


It's Today!


----------



## oldwheels (18 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A bit like the river Avon, Avon being Norse for "River" so "River Avon" is a tautology ( in two different languages of course)


How many River Avons are there I wonder? Probably quite few but cannot be bothered collating them.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> My understanding is that Avon/Afon is from the Celtic British, or P-Brythonic, from which modern Welsh is descended. There’s a River River up here too, rises in the Cairngorms and flows into the Spey. In this case it’s written as Avon but pronounced A’an.


There is also one near Maddiston which is not far from Falkirk. I lived there for a few years at primary school. A proper mining village then.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> How many River Avons are there I wonder? Probably quite few but cannot be bothered collating them.


There you go 

https://sites.google.com/site/majorriversofthebritishisles/river-avon


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh I see Countryfile has a small cycling bit tonight. Climbing Box Hill.


The 82 year old fell running, just before the weather.


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was born and raised in Alabama, on a Farm way back in the woods...




Patches, I'd forgotten that one


----------



## oldwheels (18 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> There you go
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/majorriversofthebritishisles/river-avon


It’s that easy thanks. Scotlands shortest one is the one I remember.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> There is also one near Maddiston which is not far from Falkirk. I lived there for a few years at primary school. A proper mining village then.


Yep, forgot about Avonbridge which I’ve ridden through dozens of times ! Funny how the only one I remembered was this one !


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> The 82 year old fell running, just before the weather.


Ooh......I hope he managed to get back up again and didn't hurt himself.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yep, forgot about Avonbridge which I’ve ridden through dozens of times ! Funny how the only one I remembered was this one !
> View attachment 553219


Incidentally this location also gives another Brythonic-Welsh correspondence, the falls are called the Linn of Avon, the Brythonic Linn meaning a waterfall or a pool below a waterfall and being related to the Welsh Llyn meaning lake.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Evening classes on CycleChat!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Evening classes on CycleChat!


Google is a wonderful thing


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2020)

Morning. Rain arrived as forecast. We are in for a wet couple of days.  Might have a short jog as I don't mind getting wet. Don't think it's cold.


----------



## screenman (19 Oct 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2020)

This isn't looking great!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2020)

Good morning. Been awake since 4.00am and we only had enough milk for one brew! No riding today as the forecast was grim, the forecast has changed and it looks good outside. 

Housework and ironing today. Should do a supermarket run but I'm seriously wondering about the wisdom of this? No wonder we are Tier 3.

I'm going to try for a snooze.......😴


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Been awake since 4.00am and we only had enough milk for one brew! No riding today as the forecast was grim, the forecast has changed and it looks good outside.
> 
> Housework and ironing today. Should do a supermarket run but I'm seriously wondering about the wisdom of this? No wonder we are Tier 3.
> 
> ...


I definitely need to shop. Cupboards and fridge are bare!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I definitely need to shop. Cupboards and fridge are bare!


What we need is far from essential. We could probably eat for a fortnight from the cupboards/freezer!!! No biscuits, cheese, butter etc but hardly life threatening.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Is it Monday?
A bit of diy this morning, plus I really need to do some stretching as I’ve been neglecting that and feeling the lack of mobility.
The rain arrives tomorrow and it’s set in for the week.
Have a lovely peaceful day folks


----------



## screenman (19 Oct 2020)

14 yes 14, the amount of mini Choco Weetabix in a portion, just weighed one to check


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2020)

Morning all.
Today has arrived and it won't be a good one.
The cousins funeral is 10.30. Its a BIG family but only 15 are allowed in the crem'. The family insist that MrsD and myself should be in that 15........tbh It makes me uncomfortable but that is their wish.
Another thing I don't like........we have to follow the hearse. I suggested we meet them at the crem' but that was over ruled.


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks. Quite Brrrrr here. 

Shopping day for us today so a trip to the metropolis of Newtown will be required.

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Paulus (19 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's going to be a cloudy day here. 
The usual dog walking and then I'll be out on the bike for a while keeping the legs ticking over. A bit of shopping to do on the way back at the local shops. 
I'm hoping to cut the grass if it dries out. 
Another busy day in paradise. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning folks. Quite Brrrrr here.
> 
> Shopping day for us today so a trip to the metropolis of Newtown will be required.
> 
> Stay safe folks


Did you know that Newtown (which was established many years ago) BECAME an actual new town in 1967**
Even now the population is less than 13,000.
I mentioned previously that back around 1970 a guy I worked with moved there as they were offering new houses.
One for @classic33 ..... what was the population in 1996**
Serious question as I can't find it.


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Hitching up in a couple of hours and towing back home up the Atlantic Highway. Should only take about 1 1/2 hours. 
Been a nice 10 day break and we've had some fairly decent weather.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Did you know that Newtown (which was established many years ago) BECAME an actual new town in 1967**
> Even now the population is less than 13,000.
> I mentioned previously that back around 1970 a guy I worked with moved there as they were offering new houses.
> One for @classic33 ..... what was the population in 1996**
> Serious question as I can't find it.


I didn't know that. Quite a few towns here have small numbers of residents.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't know that. Quite a few towns here have small numbers of residents.


Newtown is the largest in Powys apparently.


----------



## screenman (19 Oct 2020)

Swim done, it is not something I look forward to but when it is finished I feel great.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> 14 yes 14, the amount of mini Choco Weetabix in a portion, just weighed one to check


Busy day then


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Oct 2020)

Morning all, windy and damp here, temps a few degrees up on yesterday.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2020)

Wonderful. Snoozed till 8.15. I seem to be getting quite good at this. Milk lady has been so a quick coffee, breakfast and on with the day. Forecast was for light breeze, blowing a gale here!!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Newtown is the largest in Powys apparently.




Shows you just how small the populations in towns in Powys are. In Mach there are only 2,000 people. In the whole of Powys there are only about 120,000 people.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I definitely need to shop. Cupboards and fridge are bare!


The only thing in my place that is bare is me


----------



## numbnuts (19 Oct 2020)

Morning all


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Shows you just how small the populations in towns in Powys are. In Mach there are only 2,000 people. In the whole of Powys there are only about 120,000 people.


Similar here.
Total population of the whole of North Devon is around 180,000 ....... 30,000 or so in Barnstaple.
All other towns and villages are pretty small.
The town I lived in before moving here had over 180,000 in comparison.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Similar here.
> Total population of the whole of North Devon is around 180,000 ....... 30,000 or so in Barnstaple.
> All other towns and villages are pretty small.
> The town I lived in before moving here had over 180,000 in comparison.


Around 7,300 here at last count. Quite a nice size. Still has a rural feel but enough facilities too.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> The town I lived in before moving here had over 180,000 in comparison.



I was wondering earlier how many of us moved to retire or after retirement?

We have been in our cottage for 38/39 years - no @classic33 not extreme isolating - and once considered moving......to a cottage two doors down. Glad we didn't as this is home, where the kids grew up etc.

As the saying goes the only way I'm going out of here is in a box.

Right then. Coffee finished. General tidy, ironing, housework, Aldi run.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> As the saying goes the only way I'm going out of here is in a box.


I always thought that too, but I'm finding the neighbours a bit noisy these days and there's more traffic goes by than there used to be too. If Ernie gives me a phone call, I would consider moving back to the village I grew up in I think.


----------



## GM (19 Oct 2020)

Morning all... Caught up again after being absent for a couple of days. I was born in the East London Maternity Hospital in Whitechapel, brought up in the east end until I was old enough to fend for myself, and moved to leafy north London where I've been for 52 years. We've thought of moving to the country but I'm still enjoying living in the capital.

Today is another busy day while the weather is dry. Had a good tidy up of the garden yesterday, ready to put some bulbs in for a spring showing.

Have a good day folks and stay safe! 🌈


----------



## oldwheels (19 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yep, forgot about Avonbridge which I’ve ridden through dozens of times ! Funny how the only one I remembered was this one !
> View attachment 553219


My memory of it is different. I had a pal who lived at Avonbridge and we walked through ancient woodland to a gorge with a very shoogly bridge across the river which I remember was in spate. We did not attempt the bridge as we realised it was so old it would probably collapse.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I was wondering earlier how many of us moved to retire or after retirement?
> 
> We have been in our cottage for 38/39 years - no @classic33 not extreme isolating - and once considered moving......to a cottage two doors down. Glad we didn't as this is home, where the kids grew up etc.
> 
> ...


My parents moved (from Birmingham) for their retirement (in Minehead, where they used to holiday) so I suppose that’s what gave me the mindset of doing the same. They absolutely loved it, they used to say it was like being on holiday every day.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I always thought that too, but I'm finding the neighbours a bit noisy these days and there's more traffic goes by than there used to be too. If Ernie gives me a phone call, I would consider moving back to the village I grew up in I think.


My neighbours currently are no problem but what used to be a road leading to a farm and two houses now is the main route to a sea of houses with constant traffic mostly driving too fast in what is supposed to be a 20mph zone. At one time my street was known as Nappy Valley but later became Shopkeeper's Row and now Costa Geriatrica.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2020)

Just back from getting some shopping in the Co-op. Sad to see a memorial and collection for an elderly gentleman that worked there. Old Roger.....felt like he was in with the bricks. He used to do the deliveries up until a couple of years ago and latterly pottered about stacking shelves and on the tills. Can’t have been more than a week or so since I saw him.


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Around 7,300 here at last count. Quite a nice size. Still has a rural feel but enough facilities too.


Same as Braunton - big enough to be handy for stuff but small enough to have a good community.


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I was wondering earlier how many of us moved to retire or after retirement?


I moved to North Devon 10 years before I retired. Worked out well. Plenty of time to get to know the area and people.
Too many folk move when they retire and then feel like a fish out of water.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Did you know that Newtown (which was established many years ago) BECAME an actual new town in 1967**
> Even now the population is less than 13,000.
> I mentioned previously that back around 1970 a guy I worked with moved there as they were offering new houses.
> *One for @classic33 ..... what was the population in 1996***
> Serious question as I can't find it.


10,780.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I moved to North Devon 10 years before I retired. Worked out well. Plenty of time to get to know the area and people.
> Too many folk move when they retire and then feel like a fish out of water.


This is the main reason I feel I should remain here. All the facilities I need as I get older and know pretty much everyone in the street to talk to...many of who would help you out. It is now around 37 years since I left the village I grew up in and would only know a few people now plus there is only one Nisa store so you have to travel for proper shopping.


----------



## postman (19 Oct 2020)

Will leave here in a box.Lovely street,good neighbours and we face a small woodland,so no facing neighbours.It's a crescent will little traffic.Yet we are mins away from the main road bus stop.Twenty mins walk from a Sainsbugs,Fifteen from an Aldi and Waitrose.Good selection of shops cafes bars.All in all a great place.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> 14 yes 14, the amount of mini Choco Weetabix in a portion, just weighed one to check


What were weight


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Shows you just how small the populations in towns in Powys are. In Mach there are only 2,000 people. In the whole of Powys there are only about 120,000 people.


Officially it's 6,192, as of June last year.

HSBC bank is built on the site of the birthplace of Robert Owen.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The only thing in my place that is bare is me


No more bare ceiling?


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Oct 2020)

I moved to Poole in '78. It was on a whim. I was working at an electrical engineering firm just on the outskirts of Birmingham City centre. Waiting to clock off after my late shift and one of the lads said " there's your job here Kev" and pointed to a job vacancy on the South Coast.
When I got home I looked up Poole in my school atlas and decided to apply for the job.

Although Mrs Tenkay is minded to move to Edinburgh, I like it around here. We're close to Coast and country, there's lots of shops plus a rail link, and the climate is mild. One of the sons and his wife want to move back from London so there'll be more local family ties. 
There's more icing on the cake in that I have a mate who works in the Funeral Directors which is just up the road. He's promised Mrs Tenkay " mates rates" when I pop my clogs ( he said he'd already measured me up) 😁


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2020)

I'm sat in Wedges in the Earlswood Plant Centre with coffee and a tea cake, Its been a cold hard ride out.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

An awful lot of refugees/escapees from Birmingham on here, now living elsewhere. Wonder if a name change was involved to avoid detection on the way out.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Officially it's 6,192, as of June last year.
> 
> HSBC bank is built on the site of the birthplace of Robert Owen.


That is the whole sy20 postcode. It covers a wide area. In mach itself there are just over 2000


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2020)

We moved here just over 20 years ago to get away from the rat race. And as a place to retire to. There is no way I would go back to Birmingham. I'd rather live in a tent


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2020)

I have returned from the metropolis of Newtown. Quite quiet considering we will be in lockdown for 2 weeks from Friday, which is ridiculous I an area like this where there are hardly any people. A lot of people will lose their jobs because of it.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned from the metropolis of Newtown. Quite quiet considering we will be in lockdown for 2 weeks from Friday, which is ridiculous I an area like this where there are hardly any people. A lot of people will lose their jobs because of it.


Six people per square kilometre.

Schools close on Friday. Shops may shut, hope you got enough shopping in.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Officially it's 6,192, as of June last year.
> 
> HSBC bank is built on the site of the birthplace of Robert Owen.


Is that the Robert Owen as in New Lanark ?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> 10,780.


So, assuming you are not winding me up, they declared it an actual new town in 1967 but the population hardly moved.
I wonder if that's when Welshie moved there so everybody moved out


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Is that the Robert Owen as in New Lanark ?


One and the same. You know him?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> One and the same. You know him?


I visited his mill but didn’t see him


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So, assuming you are not winding me up, they declared it an actual new town in 1967 but the population hardly moved.
> I wonder if that's when Welshie moved there so everybody moved out


You asked a question, I sought and got the answer.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Oct 2020)

I've been to B&Q


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You asked a question, I sought and got the answer.


As I thought you would.
Much appreciated as well.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've been to B&Q


Buy owt?


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Oct 2020)

I was born in one of the small towns that is now Telford, moved because of my dads work, first Banbury, then a little village in the cotswolds and then when I was about 9 , we settled in Warwick. Stayed there until I left home when I moved to Binley in Coventry. We have now lived in this house for over 30 years. We have tried to move over the years to one of the local villages ( Binley woods , wolston etc) and the the moves always broke down for various reasons . But we like the area , it’s quiet, there is a playing field and a small wood close by and we can walk out into the country side by walking though a local nature reserve plus things like shops, doctors and hospitals are all close to hand. And this second group of things start to become more important as we get older lol. Which is why , even though we now have the money to move , we decided not to move when I retired . 😀


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Born in one County, live in another.
And I've never moved.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Buy owt?


TIMBER ........Ouch ........some cable clips and a connetion block.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> TIMBER ........Ouch ........some cable clips and a connetion block.


Moving a socket?


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Mo, you'd another three over the weekend!


----------



## numbnuts (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Moving a socket?


No, Alloy roof in garage, I have three steel joist going across the timber is to fill the gaps so I can fit six 12 volt strip lights


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> As I thought you would.
> Much appreciated as well.


Would* I *wind you up?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2020)

Born on the Wirral. Lived in New Brighton when we married.....and had a good job at Cadburys.
For a number of reasons we moved to be near MrsDs parents in Warrington..... 1969.........population 70K.
A good, friendly, market town. someone decided it should be a new town. Population now 250K.
We live in a BIG ex RAF house. Much too big for us with 4 beds, 3 bathrooms, 3 gardens. But we love it.
@Tenkaykev do you think your mate will give us good rates as we will also be leaving in a box (or 2 boxes) .


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2020)

I can see us moving to a cottage on either Bodmin Moor or Exmoor in the next few years.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2020)

Anyway......back from the funeral.
What a horrible affair.
Only 15 allowed in the crem' and it felt cold (that might have been me though).
Must have been 50-100 stood outside.
She had 3 lads.
10 grandchildren
22 great grandchildren.
I felt a fraud sitting inside but its what the family insisted as MtsD looked after her since her hubby died** 11 years ago.
**I did the funeral for him and they have always appreciated it.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Mo, you'd another three over the weekend!


So I see. Blackford again. Woman I know in Auchterarder came on Facebook saying she thought she felt one yesterday. Was nothing on the web site at that point, but looks like was correct. The time ties in.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2020)

Still raining. A siesta for a couple of hours is tempting.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2020)

So @welsh dragon is locking down on Friday evening. Take care. Stay safe.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2020)

*BREAKING NEWS *...............

Mrs P has agreed to my new bike.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> So I see. Blackford again. Woman I know in Auchterarder came on Facebook saying she thought she felt one yesterday. Was nothing on the web site at that point, but looks like was correct. The time ties in.


There you were, minding your own business, stroking your pussy when the earth moved and you felt that tremor .
Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> *BREAKING NEWS *...............
> 
> Mrs P has agreed to my new bike.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Born on the Wirral. Lived in New Brighton when we married.....and had a good job at Cadburys.
> For a number of reasons we moved to be near MrsDs parents in Warrington..... 1969.........population 70K.
> A good, friendly, market town. someone decided it should be a new town. Population now 250K.
> We live in a BIG ex RAF house. Much too big for us with 4 beds, 3 bathrooms, 3 gardens. But we love it.
> @Tenkaykev do you think your mate will give us good rates as we will also be leaving in a box (or 2 boxes) .



There's a bit more to it than I mentioned. The local suburb of poole ( Broadstone) is fortunate in having a Parade of shops with quite a community feel. There's a local Am Dram group, Horticultural society, Brownies, Cubs, Marching band etc etc.
East year there is a Christmas Parade, they close the Road for half an hour or so while the various groups / floats / bands march past. It's quite well attended and the local shops support it really well. One of the Butchers sets up a BBQ outside the shop with all the money taken going to a local charity. The Funeral Directors I mentioned has an " Open House " which is very popular indeed. The local M+S foot hall sends over boxes and boxes of Mince Pies and other goodies. The viewing Room is decorated with tinsel and they set up a Table with three bowls of Punch. My mate is in charge of the refreshments so there's one bowl of fruit punch for the people who don't want alcohol, there's a one bowl filled with Mulled wine, and best of all there's the "Special bowl" which is filled with mulled wine and then they tip a bottle of Rum into it to "Spice it up a bit ".
The staff dress up as Elves and hand round the food and drink, everyone is welcome and once people get over the initial nervousness of stepping over the threshold into a Funeral Directors they soon get into the spirit of things. There's all age groups popping in during the day, and it helps to "normalise" the Funeral business. While there's a fair bit of levity and banter, there's also a kind and sensitive tone. Some who have lost their loved ones over the preceding years will often pop back in for a chat. 

My mates usual parting shot when I'm headed out the door and I say "See you Steve" is " Might be sooner than you think, Kev"


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So @welsh dragon is locking down on Friday evening. Take care. Stay safe.




Thanks.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is the main reason I feel I should remain here. All the facilities I need as I get older and know pretty much everyone in the street to talk to...many of who would help you out. It is now around 37 years since I left the village I grew up in and would only know a few people now plus there is only one Nisa store so you have to travel for proper shopping.


You have hit the nail firmly on the head there. People often make a big mistake to move somewhere they think is more desirable without thinking about the mundane things like medical facilities and contacts of all kinds.
I remember one lot who moved to Tiree and reckoned they could go shopping in Oban every couple of weeks in their own small boat as there were short of cash for ferry fares. They only lasted about 6 months. When I employed people I often got applications from people who wanted to move here because they thought life was laid back and they were having difficulty coping on the mainland. Life here is in fact harder and more complicated than mainland.
I don't know as many people as I used to as there are so many recent incomers but lots seem to know me as they wave when passing either on foot or in a car even tho' I keep a lower profile than in the past.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Oct 2020)

Still pouring rain here so made some oatcakes and then raked around to see what I could have for evening meal. A bit of chicken diced and browned plus a chopped red pepper, a couple of sticks of celery chopped with some mushrooms lying about in the fridge. Nearly forgot a carrot and all in a pot with some stock made with bouillion. Looked a bit too much liquid so bunged in some pearl barley which should thicken it up nicely.
See Mo it is easy, just bung in whatever comes to hand in the cupboard or fridge and improvise.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2020)

We throw all sorts of stuff together to make a meal.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2020)

Earlswood the destination, 52 miles the journey. It was quite murky with dark clouds and a strong breeze on the way out but just as I left the cafe to ride home the clouds lifted and I had weak sunshine for most of the ride home, but we didn't loose stiff breeze, it was one of those days where it seemed like I was working into the breeze both on the way out and on the way back. A regular route out through Balsall Common, Chadwick End, past Badesley Clinton, Packwood House and Henley In Arden, then onto Earlswood and the Plant Centre. Leaving the cafe I turned left through Tanworth In Arden and Dansey Green then turned up Pigtrot Lane through Hockley Heath and Chessets Wood then turned onto my route out by the Punch Bowl and followed the route back past Badesley Clinton into Chadwick End and Balsall Common then across Coventry Home. Another pleasant Autumn morning out on my bike, my cycling mojo is weak at the moment but I'm making myself go out and I'm getting some nice rides in.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> There's a bit more to it than I mentioned. The local suburb of poole ( Broadstone) is fortunate in having a Parade of shops with quite a community feel. There's a local Am Dram group, Horticultural society, Brownies, Cubs, Marching band etc etc.
> East year there is a Christmas Parade, they close the Road for half an hour or so while the various groups / floats / bands march past. It's quite well attended and the local shops support it really well. One of the Butchers sets up a BBQ outside the shop with all the money taken going to a local charity. The Funeral Directors I mentioned has an " Open House " which is very popular indeed. The local M+S foot hall sends over boxes and boxes of Mince Pies and other goodies. The viewing Room is decorated with tinsel and they set up a Table with three bowls of Punch. My mate is in charge of the refreshments so there's one bowl of fruit punch for the people who don't want alcohol, there's a one bowl filled with Mulled wine, and best of all there's the "Special bowl" which is filled with mulled wine and then they tip a bottle of Rum into it to "Spice it up a bit ".
> The staff dress up as Elves and hand round the food and drink, everyone is welcome and once people get over the initial nervousness of stepping over the threshold into a Funeral Directors they soon get into the spirit of things. There's all age groups popping in during the day, and it helps to "normalise" the Funeral business. While there's a fair bit of levity and banter, there's also a kind and sensitive tone. Some who have lost their loved ones over the preceding years will often pop back in for a chat.
> 
> My mates usual parting shot when I'm headed out the door and I say "See you Steve" is " Might be sooner than you think, Kev"


Your local M&S has a foot hall, which sends parcels over to the funeral parlour!


----------



## GM (19 Oct 2020)

Hers's a clue to where I've been this morning...



Nice day for it!,,,,,BTW he used to go to my old school


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your local M&S has a foot hall, which sends parcels over to the funeral parlour!




I have never seen a Marks and Sparks foot hall.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have never seen a Marks and Sparks foot hall.


Not been in Marks and Sparks for a few years*, things may have changed since then.

*Needed a tie, so got on the bike. 3 miles in 7 minutes, heavens opened with less than 100 yards to the entrance. Questioned by a security guard as to whether I could actually afford what I was looking at. Not been in one since.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> There's a bit more to it than I mentioned. The local suburb of poole ( Broadstone) is fortunate in having a Parade of shops with quite a community feel. There's a local Am Dram group, Horticultural society, Brownies, Cubs, Marching band etc etc.
> East year there is a Christmas Parade, they close the Road for half an hour or so while the various groups / floats / bands march past. It's quite well attended and the local shops support it really well. One of the Butchers sets up a BBQ outside the shop with all the money taken going to a local charity. The Funeral Directors I mentioned has an " Open House " which is very popular indeed. The local M+S foot hall sends over boxes and boxes of Mince Pies and other goodies. The viewing Room is decorated with tinsel and they set up a Table with three bowls of Punch. My mate is in charge of the refreshments so there's one bowl of fruit punch for the people who don't want alcohol, there's a one bowl filled with Mulled wine, and best of all there's the "Special bowl" which is filled with mulled wine and then they tip a bottle of Rum into it to "Spice it up a bit ".
> The staff dress up as Elves and hand round the food and drink, everyone is welcome and once people get over the initial nervousness of stepping over the threshold into a Funeral Directors they soon get into the spirit of things. There's all age groups popping in during the day, and it helps to "normalise" the Funeral business. While there's a fair bit of levity and banter, there's also a kind and sensitive tone. Some who have lost their loved ones over the preceding years will often pop back in for a chat.
> 
> My mates usual parting shot when I'm headed out the door and I say "See you Steve" is " Might be sooner than you think, Kev"


Sounds good.
My nephew lives in Bournemouth. Might have said, I had 2 weeks scuba diving there.
Lots going for the area.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> Hers's a clue to where I've been this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice day for it!,,,,,BTW he used to go to my old school



Youv'e been to dig Kenny Lynch up


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your local M&S has a foot hall, which sends parcels over to the funeral parlour!


It's one of the "Just Food" M+S shops but in general yes, they send over lot's of goodies on the day of the Parade and the Staff pop over on their breaks for a natter and sometimes a crafty snifter


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Born on the Wirral. Lived in New Brighton when we married.....and had a good job at Cadburys.
> For a number of reasons we moved to be near MrsDs parents in Warrington..... 1969.........population 70K.
> A good, friendly, market town. someone* decided it should be a new town. Population now 250K.
> We live in a BIG ex RAF house. Much too big for us with 4 beds, 3 bathrooms, 3 gardens. But we love it.
> @Tenkaykev do you think your mate will give us good rates as we will also be leaving in a box (or 2 boxes) .



*Sir Anderson Barlow


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> *Sir Anderson Barlow


?????


----------



## oldwheels (19 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have never seen a Marks and Sparks foot hall.


There was and probably still is one in Dumbarton and also one in Oban. There is a larger one in Aberdeen but not been in it for some years now.


----------



## screenman (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> What were weight



2.8gms.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> *Sir Anderson Barlow


Is no relation to me


----------



## 12boy (19 Oct 2020)

First grandchild arrived at 1 pm yesterday via C section after 36 hours of induction. He was 8 lb, 7 oz, 20 inches. Everyone is exhausted but all 3 are doing fine. In a month or so when they are settled we will go to see them but will have to settle for the usual video conference until then. They should be able go home on Wed, hopefully. 
Two common names for grandparents here are Grandma/Grandpa followed by a first or last name or Nana/Papa. Is there something different in your families? In our case, there are no multiple grandparents due to divorce which could get really complicated with step grandparents.
Busy day today. More yardwork, a little garage cleaning and a trip to the oncologist this afternoon. Maybe a ride tomorrow as there won't be time today. 
A real spike in covid in WY. Perhaps, though I doubt it, these morons will quit bleating about how a mask or social distancing compromises their Freedoms and if they can't be concerned about their own health, think about other people whose health they can endanger. If I get it and then it kills my wife I will be really pissed off.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> First grandchild arrived at 1 pm yesterday via C section after 36 hours of induction. He was 8 lb, 7 oz, 20 inches. Everyone is exhausted but all 3 are doing fine. In a month or so when they are settled we will go to see them but will have to settle for the usual video conference until then. They should be able go home on Wed, hopefully.
> Two common names for grandparents here are Grandma/Grandpa followed by a first or last name or Nana/Papa. Is there something different in your families? In our case, there are no multiple grandparents due to divorce which could get really complicated with step grandparents.
> Busy day today. More yardwork, a little garage cleaning and a trip to the oncologist this afternoon. Maybe a ride tomorrow as there won't be time today.
> A real spike in covid in WY. Perhaps, though I doubt it, these morons will quit bleating about how a mask or social distancing compromises their Freedoms and if they can't be concerned about their own health, think about other people whose health they can endanger. If I get it and then it kills my wife I will be really pissed off.



Congratulations


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> First grandchild arrived at 1 pm yesterday via C section after 36 hours of induction. He was 8 lb, 7 oz, 20 inches. Everyone is exhausted but all 3 are doing fine. In a month or so when they are settled we will go to see them but will have to settle for the usual video conference until then. They should be able go home on Wed, hopefully.
> Two common names for grandparents here are Grandma/Grandpa followed by a first or last name or Nana/Papa. Is there something different in your families? In our case, there are no multiple grandparents due to divorce which could get really complicated with step grandparents.
> Busy day today. More yardwork, a little garage cleaning and a trip to the oncologist this afternoon. Maybe a ride tomorrow as there won't be time today.
> A real spike in covid in WY. Perhaps, though I doubt it, these morons will quit bleating about how a mask or social distancing compromises their Freedoms and if they can't be concerned about their own health, think about other people whose health they can endanger. If I get it and then it kills my wife I will be really pissed off.




Congratulations to everyone


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Oct 2020)

Congratulations 😀😀


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> First grandchild arrived at 1 pm yesterday via C section after 36 hours of induction. He was 8 lb, 7 oz, 20 inches. Everyone is exhausted but all 3 are doing fine. In a month or so when they are settled we will go to see them but will have to settle for the usual video conference until then. They should be able go home on Wed, hopefully.
> Two common names for grandparents here are Grandma/Grandpa followed by a first or last name or Nana/Papa. Is there something different in your families? In our case, there are no multiple grandparents due to divorce which could get really complicated with step grandparents.
> Busy day today. More yardwork, a little garage cleaning and a trip to the oncologist this afternoon. Maybe a ride tomorrow as there won't be time today.
> A real spike in covid in WY. Perhaps, though I doubt it, these morons will quit bleating about how a mask or social distancing compromises their Freedoms and if they can't be concerned about their own health, think about other people whose health they can endanger. If I get it and then it kills my wife I will be really pissed off.



Well done, my granddaughter calls me Pops.


----------



## screenman (19 Oct 2020)

My grandson likely calls me a bald headed old git, trouble is he is right though.


----------



## GM (19 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> First grandchild arrived at 1 pm yesterday via C section after 36 hours of induction. He was 8 lb, 7 oz, 20 inches. Everyone is exhausted but all 3 are doing fine. In a month or so when they are settled we will go to see them but will have to settle for the usual video conference until then. They should be able go home on Wed, hopefully.




Congratulations 12boy🥂


----------



## oldwheels (19 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> My grandson likely calls me a bald headed old git, trouble is he is right though.


Both my grandsons call me Grampa but everybody else even the neighbour's 5 and 6 year olds use my first name. But then the grandsons have a financial incentive to be polite to the old git. Birthdays and Christmas I am quite generous.


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2020)

My Grandson calls me El Capitano!


----------



## screenman (19 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> My Grandson calls me El Capitano!



To your face.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2020)

I'm just Gran.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> First grandchild arrived at 1 pm yesterday via C section after 36 hours of induction. He was 8 lb, 7 oz, 20 inches. Everyone is exhausted but all 3 are doing fine. In a month or so when they are settled we will go to see them but will have to settle for the usual video conference until then. They should be able go home on Wed, hopefully.
> Two common names for grandparents here are Grandma/Grandpa followed by a first or last name or Nana/Papa. Is there something different in your families? In our case, there are no multiple grandparents due to divorce which could get really complicated with step grandparents.
> Busy day today. More yardwork, a little garage cleaning and a trip to the oncologist this afternoon. Maybe a ride tomorrow as there won't be time today.
> A real spike in covid in WY. Perhaps, though I doubt it, these morons will quit bleating about how a mask or social distancing compromises their Freedoms and if they can't be concerned about their own health, think about other people whose health they can endanger. If I get it and then it kills my wife I will be really pissed off.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6KJGJRd8pGE



I'll save the SWSC for later, maybe.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> ?????


Person responsible for the growth of Warrington.
Now instead of saying somebody, you have a name.


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2020)

Mini D #1 ismin Hospital. Shes suffered kidney problems since her teens and theres been a flare up. If they ever said shed3 needed a transplant Id donate one of mine.

Anyway, my Mum is going over to pick up her car and drop its to me until shes out. Its a Porker Cayenne Turbo, so between the 3 cars therell be about 7 tonnes of luxury SUV parked on the driveway at Drago towers.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Mini D #1 ismin Hospital. Shes suffered kidney problems since her teens and theres been a flare up. If they ever said shed3 needed a transplant Id donate one of mine.
> 
> Anyway, my Mum is going over to pick up her car and drop its to me until shes out. Its a Porker Cayenne Turbo, so between the 3 cars therell be about 7 tonnes of luxury SUV parked on the driveway at Drago towers.




Hope things go well Drago.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> First grandchild arrived at 1 pm yesterday via C section after 36 hours of induction. He was 8 lb, 7 oz, 20 inches. Everyone is exhausted but all 3 are doing fine. In a month or so when they are settled we will go to see them but will have to settle for the usual video conference until then. They should be able go home on Wed, hopefully.
> *Two common names for grandparents here are Grandma/Grandpa followed by a first or last name or Nana/Papa. Is there something different in your families?* In our case, there are no multiple grandparents due to divorce which could get really complicated with step grandparents.
> Busy day today. More yardwork, a little garage cleaning and a trip to the oncologist this afternoon. Maybe a ride tomorrow as there won't be time today.
> A real spike in covid in WY. Perhaps, though I doubt it, these morons will quit bleating about how a mask or social distancing compromises their Freedoms and if they can't be concerned about their own health, think about other people whose health they can endanger. If I get it and then it kills my wife I will be really pissed off.


Congratulations to you all

As a child within the family we would refer to the grandparent as Granny Surname, Grandpa Surname but when I spoke directly to them I would use Granny, Grandpa etc. As it happens everyone else called my Grandpa "Pops." Both my parents died before my children were born, something I've always been very unhappy about, and my mother's sister asked if she could be there Granny. She is referred to as Granny Cardiff as she lives there.

My children called their maternal grandparents Granny and Granddad. There are more possibilities for grandmothers, Nan, Gran, Grandma, NaNa

These days young children call their elders by their Christian name. There is the most charming and engaging young lad, five, who lives on our row whi is very comfortable with calling me Paul and likewise all the other neighbours by their first names. I think it's great.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Congratulations to you all
> 
> As a child within the family we would refer to the grandparent as Granny Surname, Grandpa Surname but when I spoke directly to them I would use Granny, Grandpa etc. As it happens everyone else called my Grandpa "Pops." Both my parents died before my children were born, something I've always been very unhappy about, and my mother's sister asked if she could be there Granny. She is referred to as Granny Cardiff as she lives there.
> 
> ...




My son went through a phase of calling me by my Christian name for about 6 months. He stoped just as suddenly as he started. It was quite funny hearing him calling me by my name. He was only about 3 at the time


----------



## screenman (19 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Mini D #1 ismin Hospital. Shes suffered kidney problems since her teens and theres been a flare up. If they ever said shed3 needed a transplant Id donate one of mine.
> 
> Anyway, my Mum is going over to pick up her car and drop its to me until shes out. Its a Porker Cayenne Turbo, so between the 3 cars therell be about 7 tonnes of luxury SUV parked on the driveway at Drago towers.




Hope she is out soon, funny how your kids are always your kids no matter how old they get.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Mini D #1 ismin Hospital. Shes suffered kidney problems since her teens and theres been a flare up. If they ever said shed3 needed a transplant Id donate one of mine.
> 
> Anyway, my Mum is going over to pick up her car and drop its to me until shes out. Its a Porker Cayenne Turbo, so between the 3 cars therell be about 7 tonnes of luxury SUV parked on the driveway at Drago towers.


Best o'luck to all.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> So I see. Blackford again. Woman I know in Auchterarder came on Facebook saying she thought she felt one yesterday. Was nothing on the web site at that point, but looks like was correct. The time ties in.


What are you playing at up there?
There's been another


----------



## 12boy (20 Oct 2020)

Thank you all for your best wishes and your grandparent monikers. Very nice. 
Drago, I hope your daughter does well. It's so hard when your child is ill. Gets you by the short and curlies.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> What are you playing at up there?
> There's been another


Think it's since I started running again!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2020)

Morning. Chucking it down again.


----------



## screenman (20 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Chucking it down again.




Same here, not even out of bed yet.


----------



## GM (20 Oct 2020)

Morning all...Getting up shortly to make the tea to bring back to bed.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2020)

Good morning. It's been blowing a gale all night which woke me several times. It's dark, still windy with the Met Office showing 30mph winds all day, the BBC say 9!!!!

Decisions. Decisions. Just messaged the buddy I'm due to ride with.

Beyond that? Well the bike and car need cleaning. The cycle club website needs updating. I also need to visit my LBS to talk new bike!!😄


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

Get Mini D off to school then its3 a quiet daymof reading for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2020)

Just back a 7 mile run. Wet and puddly but quite enjoyed it. Just about to jump into the bath.........watch out for the big splash!


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back a 7 mile run. Wet and puddly but quite enjoyed it. Just about to jump into the bath.........watch out for the big splash!


🌊🌊


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Mini D #1 ismin Hospital. Shes suffered kidney problems since her teens and theres been a flare up. If they ever said shed3 needed a transplant Id donate one of mine.
> 
> Anyway, my Mum is going over to pick up her car and drop its to me until shes out. Its a Porker Cayenne Turbo, so between the 3 cars therell be about 7 tonnes of luxury SUV parked on the driveway at Drago towers.


Hope all goes well Drago. Kids/grandkids ........you never stop worrying over them.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2020)

Morning. Dark and damp here just like a certain persons Y fronts.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

@12boy all the best to you and your family.
We found there is a lot of truth in the old saying that, with grandchildren you get all the best bits but can hand them back for the worst bits..
One thing though...........if he is only a couple of days old but already planning a video/zoom virtual meeting he is one clever boy.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Well done, my granddaughter calls me Pops.


My first grandson, when very young, struggled to say the 'gr' sound and it came out as 'gw' which was cute but ended with me being called Gwandrad.
The 2nd one copied that and now, 24 years later I still sign my texts/whatsapps to them as Gwandrad.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Both my grandsons call me Grampa but everybody else even the neighbour's 5 and 6 year olds use my first name. But then the grandsons have a financial incentive to be polite to the old git. Birthdays and Christmas I am quite generous.


I will remember that Grampa.
I will pm you my address


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's been blowing a gale all night which woke me several times. It's dark, still windy with the Met Office showing 30mph winds all day, the BBC say 9!!!!
> 
> Decisions. Decisions. Just messaged the buddy I'm due to ride with.
> 
> Beyond that? Well the bike and car need cleaning. The cycle club website needs updating. I also need to visit my LBS to talk new bike!!😄


Ooooohhhh which makes/models does your LBS stock ???


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Bit of shopping to do this morning and then I've got to cut the lawns.
Our bestest mates are currently in Minehead, sorting out their new house prior to moving down from Worcestershire, and will be dropping in to stay with us overnight. Haven't seen them since July, so really really looking forwards to it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A bit bleak out there, but inspired by the amazing derring-do of @Mo1959 I'm going to gird my loins and head out onto the Heath. 
It's a lot more open now as they had a huge rhododendronononon clearance over a couple of years and the native species are repopulating the area. 
I may be some time... 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️☔


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

Morning all.
TV forecast showed heavy rain but none so far and my phone says none due.
After a sh*t day yesterday we had a couple of stiff whiskies and were tucked up in bed by 2100. I was awake and up by 06.30**, enjoyed a coffee and now checking my belly button for fluff while waiting for MrsD to surface.
**I enjoy being up early and having a free run at clearing/tidying up......gives me a nice clear conscience for the day


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit of shopping to do this morning and then I've got to cut the lawns.
> Our bestest mates are currently in Minehead, sorting out their new house prior to moving down from Worcestershire, and will be dropping in to stay with us overnight. Haven't seen them since July, so really really looking forwards to it.


Sounds good.
Serious question (trying to understand things)......is them staying with you technically permitted or is that one of those rules that's about to be tightened ?
Enjoy your evening.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ooooohhhh which makes/models does your LBS stock ???


It's very likely to be a Tifossi Cavazzo frame built up to my spec. I've hummed and ha'd about this for months. I've been concerned about overall performance but given the uses I have in mind am less concerned.

Might sound silly but a big priority is to protect my beloved Cervelo from the ravages of winter. I have to make the Cervelo last as I can't afford a new one. So I need a winter bike.

Also want to get in to gravel riding. Nothing extreme. Myself and my buddies are getting tired of our usual routes, we have to travel further and further to find new roads. The plan is to ride towpaths, farm roads, cyclepaths etc. For example there's a 55 mile loop to Manchester which is all off road.

The bike this replaces was my tourer/winter bike. The new one will do all three and as none are performance related this isn't a factor. Otherwise the Cavazzo ticks all the boxes.

The LBS have offered me an extraordinary deal on the frame which means I can invest in great wheels and group set.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's very likely to be a Tifossi Cavazzo frame built up to my spec. I've hummed and ha'd about this for months. I've been concerned about overall performance but given the uses I have in mind am less concerned.
> 
> Might sound silly but a big priority is to protect my beloved Cervelo from the ravages of winter. I have to make the Cervelo last as I can't afford a new one. So I need a winter bike.
> 
> ...



I haven't done rough stuff for years, a 55 mile off road loop sounds like fun.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I haven't done rough stuff for years, a 55 mile off road loop sounds like fun.


I hope so! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2020)

Thanks @Mo1959 and @Tenkaykev you've inspired me to get out!!! I was in danger of slobbing all day but now I'm going.

Feck the wind!!! 😄😄


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds good.
> Serious question (trying to understand things)......is them staying with you technically permitted or is that one of those rules that's about to be tightened ?
> Enjoy your evening.


They are in our social 'bubble'.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Oct 2020)

Morning all, damp and grey again. Supposed to get ridiculously warm later on, 14 degrees they say.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Mini D #1 ismin Hospital. Shes suffered kidney problems since her teens and theres been a flare up. If they ever said shed3 needed a transplant Id donate one of mine.
> 
> Anyway, my Mum is going over to pick up her car and drop its to me until shes out. Its a Porker Cayenne Turbo, so between the 3 cars therell be about 7 tonnes of luxury SUV parked on the driveway at Drago towers.


I have lived with one kidney for the last 40 years and you should be a match if it came to the crunch. Good luck to her anyway.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Oct 2020)

Wet and windy and that is only the weather. Off to make soup and then try Calmac for bookings as I have now 2 hospital appointments next week 2 days apart. Already booked the boat for the second one but not the first. My mainland accommodation may not be available as son no 2 is just back from Taiwan and awaiting his covid test results. Will not know if I can stay for a couple of days until they appear.
Winter timetables mean I have to leave home not later than 0730 if the weather is good but earlier if roads could be dodgy. As I pointed out somewhere else life can get complicated here.


----------



## The Rover (20 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It's very likely to be a Tifossi Cavazzo frame built up to my spec. I've hummed and ha'd about this for months. I've been concerned about overall performance but given the uses I have in mind am less concerned.
> 
> Might sound silly but a big priority is to protect my beloved Cervelo from the ravages of winter. I have to make the Cervelo last as I can't afford a new one. So I need a winter bike.
> 
> ...



Ians suggested the same bike to me as I'm looking to upgrade, I’m going in today to start the all rolling, but..... I like my cannondales ( I bought Ian’s cannondale slate from him last year ) and I want to see if he can still get them.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have lived with one kidney for the last 40 years and you should be a match if it came to the crunch. Good luck to her anyway.


I have lived with one kidney since my bladder cancer op 6 years ago. The surgeon told me he accidentally killed one during the op'.
I had a scan a few weeks ago and was told the surviving kidney is doing fine.
I told him.......I am 73. If you can guaranty me another 30 years that will do me.


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2020)

Out in the bike shed enjoying a Clooneys while I read and update the CCTV apps on Mrs D's phones.










I'm hoping for a long cold winter so I can enjoy the cosiness.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

@PaulSB what/which is the LBS........just so I can drool over it


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2020)

I have made the effort to throw some washing in the machine. Not sure I will actually be able to get it dry but I can live in hope

Now for another


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2020)

This is the best fashion in Paris on the catwalk.


----------



## Paulus (20 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
A cloudy day here in Barnet. 
I've already been out with the dog, but mrsP wants to go out again after her Zoom pilates class is done. So Millie gets a second walk this morning. No doubt by 4 this afternoon she will want to go out again. Millie that is not MrsP


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Oct 2020)

Quite a big chopper you've got there @Drago...


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Quite a big chopper you've got there @Drago...




Do. Not..encourage. Him


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Oct 2020)

Just back from my run over the Heath. Wore a long sleeve top which I soon regretted as it is actually quite mild. Detoured onto another part of the Heath which was a mistake as the trail became quite narrow with lots of tree roots to be wary of. It started to brighten up towards the end of my run, in one place it passes the local Golf course and there were three ladies lining up their puts on the green as I passed.
Still, that's another 5 miles in the bank and I feel I've earned breakfast.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Out in the bike shed enjoying a Clooneys while I read and update the CCTV apps on Mrs D's phones.
> View attachment 553528
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Master or Yale lock, and why isn't that hatchet sheaved?


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from my run over the Heath. Wore a long sleeve top which I soon regretted as it is actually quite mild. Detoured onto another part of the Heath which was a mistake as the trail became quite narrow with lots of tree roots to be wary of. It started to brighten up towards the end of my run, in one place it passes the local Golf course and there were three ladies lining up their puts on the green as I passed.
> Still, that's another 5 miles in the bank and I feel I've earned breakfast.


I find trail running much harder work. The old feet don't always lift very high these days so I've to be careful not to trip on stones and tree roots


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I find trail running much harder work. The old feet don't always lift very high these days so I've to be careful not to trip on stones and tree roots



Yes, usually towards the end of the run when the legs get tired. I've taken a tumble on several occasions over the years.


----------



## pawl (20 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Congratulations to you all
> 
> As a child within the family we would refer to the grandparent as Granny Surname, Grandpa Surname but when I spoke directly to them I would use Granny, Grandpa etc. As it happens everyone else called my Grandpa "Pops." Both my parents died before my children were born, something I've always been very unhappy about, and my mother's sister asked if she could be there Granny. She is referred to as Granny Cardiff as she lives there.
> 
> ...








You got me thinking.when I was growing up I knew the surnames of everyone in the street but not their first names and even if we did we always called them Mr or Mrs.Even my mates parents we called by their surnames.We were brought up properly in those days

There was one exception our next door neighbour.She was a good friend of my mum.I always called her auntie Lillian .When I came home from school I called in to feed her goldfish George.Auntie Lillian became very ill with a brain tumour and had very little time left to live .Two days before she was admitted to hospital she asked me to take George and look after him She knew she had very little time left.

She passed away within the week I don’t know how old George was ,he must have been knocking on a bit. and only lasted a couple of weeks.Dad came home from work one evening with a very small Gold fish I called him or her Lillian.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Oct 2020)

Back from my first hobble for 3 weeks, my legs didn’t want to work at all. Felt a bit better towards the end. 2.5 miles. Very mild, just the one top needed. Sun has burst through in the last few minutes, perhaps the 14 degree forecast wasn’t so far fetched after all.


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> This is the best fashion in Paris on the catwalk.
> 
> View attachment 553536


I can just see MrsD strutting her stuff around Braunton dressed like that.
WTAF?


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Oct 2020)

Busy day today.

Collected "J" thru "N" in the Cyclechat ABC Street Names thread, now, off to the pub, to sit outside with a maximum of five of the "boys" (average age 70+)


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2020)

Well my bloomers are certainly blowing in the wind here. Hopefully I pegged them down well enough to stop them from blowing away and causing a hazard to aircraft flying over head.


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that a Master or Yale lock, and why isn't that hatchet sheaved?


It's a Master lock, and the village is in the grip of a Class One Walking Dead Flesh Eating Zombie Alert and I need to be ready to strike at a moments notice.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2020)

Good grief it's windy and very warm. 16⁰C and I put on a winter base layer and jacket. Spent half the ride unzipped and bathed in sweat. Brutal headwind for +/- 50 of our 57 miles.

Bike is filthy - bloody farmers ploughing their fields - so an afternoon of TLC is required...........and that's just for the bike.

Mrs P has made 🍰 while I was out


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Well my bloomers are certainly blowing in the wind here. Hopefully I pegged them down well enough to stop them from blowing away and causing a hazard to aircraft flying over head.



Speaking of hazards to aircraft, when my running legs get their first outing in shorts after a winter in trackies, I have to contact the local ATC to warn the pilots to put their sunglasses on so they don't get dazzled on final approach into Hurn. 😎😁


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2020)

You might like this . If it works


View: https://www.facebook.com/100011262016650/posts/1262287710823284/?sfnsn=scwspmo


----------



## GM (20 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Out in the bike shed enjoying a Clooneys while I read and update the CCTV apps on Mrs D's phones.
> View attachment 553528
> 
> 
> ...





I've got the same tool chest as you, they keep things tidy. At the moment it's in our living room!





BoldonLad said:


> Busy day today.
> Collected "J" thru "N" in the Cyclechat ABC Street Names thread, now, off to the pub, to sit outside with a maximum of five of the "boys" (average age 70+)




That's quite a good thread that one, enjoyed doing that last year. Which has reminded me, I must continue with the A to Z of town thread, seem to be stuck getting a 'J' 90 mile round trip for me for the nearest one.


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good grief it's windy and very warm.


Y front reference alert!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB what/which is the LBS........just so I can drool over it


Dave it will be similar to this but not the exact spec. We will buy a frame and build it to my needs. I won't be having a 1x groupset for example, it will be hydraulic discs, the saddle will be different, the list goes on!!

https://www.tifosicycles.co.uk/shop/bikes/cavazzo-disc/


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Dave it will be similar to this but not the exact spec. We will buy a frame and build it to my needs. I won't be having a 1x groupset for example, it will be hydraulic discs, the saddle will be different, the list goes on!!
> 
> https://www.tifosicycles.co.uk/shop/bikes/cavazzo-disc/
> 
> View attachment 553588


Nice.
Who is the LBS ?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nice.
> Who is the LBS ?


Ewood Bikes.........where else?

Come on Rovers!!!


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ewood Bikes.........where else?
> 
> Come on Rovers!!!


Ah, a traditionalist.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nice.
> Who is the LBS ?


When I say it's a very good deal I mean this. Rather than simply buying the bike and bolting it together we will sit down for perhaps a couple of hours. Discuss my objectives, put together a spec, I go away and think about it. Then I go back with questions, we change it a bit and then the LBS sources everything and builds it.

Pretty good in my book.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2020)

Very windy round here today too, but pleasant. Unfortunately I can't take advantage of the sunshine... 

I have been feeling sub-par on and off for 2 weeks and have pretty much avoided going out on my bike to avoid aggravating whatever is wrong with me. I felt better yesterday so I went out and did a mere 16 kms, with just one significant hill. I felt great when I got back, had a shower and something to eat. A few hours later I felt worse than I have for days. Damn!

I nipped out on a 3 km trip to the shops at lunchtime and started feeling giddy when I got back. That horrible feeling you can get if you drink too much booze, too quickly. Given that it is over 8 years since I drank any alcohol, I suspect that it isn't due to that! 

I'm now sitting quietly at home trying not to trigger the sickly whirling feeling. Perhaps I have some kind of inner ear problem? Whatever it is it isn't pleasant... 



PaulSB said:


> Ewood Bikes.........where else?


Are they in Blackburn? Somebody recommended them to me to do the fork replacement on my CAADX. Several people have been seriously injured and at least one died after fork failures!  Cannondale are recalling them for free replacement.

I'll wait for the Covid situation to improve before getting the job done though.


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2020)

I can thinkmof nothing worse that being in Tony Blackburn.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> When I say it's a very good deal I mean this. Rather than simply buying the bike and bolting it together we will sit down for perhaps a couple of hours. Discuss my objectives, put together a spec, I go away and think about it. Then I go back with questions, we change it a bit and then the LBS sources everything and builds it.
> 
> Pretty good in my book.


Exciting. Worth every penny.


----------



## postman (20 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> *BREAKING NEWS *...............
> 
> Mrs P has agreed to my new bike.


Today is Tuesday.Let's see by Friday Dahling you know that bicycle i said you could have,well i have spotted something that i like it's only . Only kidding good old Mrs P.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I can thinkmof nothing worse that being in Tony Blackburn.


I am in there at 0600 every Saturday with S.O.T.S.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I can thinkmof nothing worse that being in Tony Blackburn.


Jimmy 'So-vile'? 

As for Ewood Bikes, Blackburn... If I do arrange to have my fork replaced by them, my idea is to take the bike there by train and wait while the job is done, then ride it home afterwards. I haven't worked out the exact route that I would take, but it would be an easy few hours ride. I would have the option of including some minor offroad but would avoid any serious Pennine gnarliness.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2020)

​


ColinJ said:


> Very windy round here today too, but pleasant. Unfortunately I can't take advantage of the sunshine...
> 
> I have been feeling sub-par on and off for 2 weeks and have pretty much avoided going out on my bike to avoid aggravating whatever is wrong with me. I felt better yesterday so I went out and did a mere 16 kms, with just one significant hill. I felt great when I got back, had a shower and something to eat. A few hours later I felt worse than I have for days. Damn!
> 
> ...



 Sounds like its an ear infection like the one I had many years ago, unfortunately its been that long ago I can't remember what it was called, I was treated in A & E with an injection and had to take a course of tablets.


----------



## postman (20 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I won't be having a 1x groupset for example, it will be hydraulic discs, the saddle will be different, the list goes on!!


Sounds like Trigger's sweeping brush.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Sounds like its an ear infection like the one I had many years ago, unfortunately its been that long ago I can't remember what it was called, I was treated in A & E with an injection and had to take a course of tablets.


Argh! Hopefully, it will settle down by itself. I'll take it easy for another few days and see if it clears up.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Argh! Hopefully, it will settle down by itself. I'll take it easy for another few days and see if it clears up.



I was taken ill whilst out on a club ride, I left the group and tried to ride home but never made it, a passing jogger called me an ambulance, no mobile phones those days. once treated it cleared up very quickly, I was back at work the following day, when I finished work I borrowed the wagon and went and recovered the bike from the joggers garage.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I was taken ill whilst out on a club ride, I left the group and tried to ride home but never made it, a passing jogger called me an ambulance, no mobile phones those days. once treated it cleared up very quickly, I was back at work the following day, when I finished work I borrowed the wagon and went and recovered the bike from the joggers garage.


Yikes... I was thinking that if the giddiness had come on suddenly on one of my super-fast local descents there would have been an almighty panic to stop before I crashed!

Motion sickness is a horrible thing...



ColinJ said:


> My father told me that the crossing of the channel in his landing craft on D-Day was so rough that men and equipment were tumbling over each other in rivers of vomit. They were so desperate to get on dry land that they gave no thought to the machine gun fire raking the beach in front of them ...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2020)

Well, I cycled through @Drago 's Manor twice today.. No sight of him, or his minefields or bunkers! 
Maybe he was indoors watching Take the High Road, or summat..


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am in there at 0600 every Saturday with S.O.T.S.


Socks Over T'Scrotum,


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Well, I cycled through @Drago 's Manor twice today.. No sight of him, or his minefields or bunkers!
> Maybe he was indoors watching Take the High Road, or summat..


You should have messaged me Pete, you could have visited the man shed for a coffee, or I could have given you that battery pack for Biggs.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2020)

@Drago I wasn't sure if I was going to be riding or driving to my annual MK appointment or I would have done!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Jimmy 'So-vile'?
> 
> As for Ewood Bikes, Blackburn... If I do arrange to have my fork replaced by them, my idea is to take the bike there by train and wait while the job is done, then ride it home afterwards. I haven't worked out the exact route that I would take, but it would be an easy few hours ride. I would have the option of including some minor offroad but would avoid any serious Pennine gnarliness.


I can vouch for Ewood Bikes, I've used them for everything for 25 years. I always buy my bikes there because I know the service I get is more than worth the extra I pay when compared with online buying.

They aren't Cannondale stockists any more so I don't know if they could help. The other thing is this is a real LBS, great service, workmanship etc. but not always as prompt as you might want. You might encounter quite a long wait though the job would be done on the day you were there.


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> @Drago I wasn't sure if I was going to be riding or driving to my annual MK appointment or I would have done!


Ah, been to have your piles lubed and poked back inside, eh? Say no more.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Argh! Hopefully, it will settle down by itself. I'll take it easy for another few days and see if it clears up.


Sweaty ears?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Exciting. Worth every penny.


Thank you


----------



## screenman (20 Oct 2020)

Not even gone to bed here and I already do want to get up early for a swim tomorrow, I need a boot up the backside.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Not even gone to bed here and I already do want to get up early for a swim tomorrow, I need a boot up the backside.


What size?


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes... I was thinking that if the giddiness had come on suddenly on one of my super-fast local descents there would have been an almighty panic to stop before I crashed!
> 
> Motion sickness is a horrible thing...



You know those nights where you have been out for a few beers and ended up drinking a few too many? And then gone to bed and the room has been spinning, the effect was like that but more intense, I spent the time in the ambulance with a sick bowl under my chin.


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2020)

Thats just like vertigo. I suffer occasional attacks of BPPV and its horrible.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

I'm on the move!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Sweaty ears?


Sounds like a great idea. Do you have a spare pair at an affordable price? 






No... my ears are not sweaty! 

I feel 50% better now, though still a bit off-colour. I've no idea what is going on. This is the second or third time I have felt odd since the spring. Maybe it is the dreaded Covid/Long-Covid...


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Sounds like a great idea. Do you have a spare pair at an affordable price?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not blocked with earwax then?
Despite your cleaning method.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not blocked with earwax then?
> Despite your cleaning method.


Ah yes, blocked ears, cleaning... I did poke them a couple of days ago (despite warning other people NOT to!) ... 



Drago said:


> Thats just like vertigo. I suffer occasional attacks of BPPV and its horrible.


I looked up BPPV and that led me to videos on the _Epley manoeuvre. _The washbasin-nutting friend I mentioned last week was given the treatment by her GP. Said it helped...

I'll see if it gets better or worse if I leave it alone.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2020)

Zebra United..........where did they get those shirts?


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Zebra United..........where did they get those shirts?


Worn for a bet perhaps?


----------



## numbnuts (21 Oct 2020)

Morning


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Oct 2020)

Oh I wish I was asleep.......


----------



## Paulus (21 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow members. 
I've been awake since 5AM. 
The weather outlook is not good for today, so I think it will be a bike tinkering day in my man cave.
The dog will have to go out as per usual and I need to go to the local butcher for some mince steak for the Lasagna I am going to cook for ten.
Happy days. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Oct 2020)

Good day. It's been raining and we are forecast for more. The temperature is a ridiculous 13⁰C and a gentle breeze. I think it's too warm to sleep.

Early breakfast of porridge along with a Netflix movie. Such is life these days.....


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh I wish I was asleep.......




Glad I am not as I have to meet my mate 10 miles away at 7am. He is one of those people who is never late and will never forgive me or let me forget if I am.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2020)

Morning. I managed a long lie......for me anyway. 

Roads still very wet but the rain is off now at least. I will just have a walk soon and perhaps a hybrid bimble later.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Oct 2020)

@screenman I wondered if you have ever used a car "wax cleaner" called Zymol and what you think of it? It claims to be made entirely of natural ingredients. I've found it very good for polishing out minor scratches on both car and bike. I'm especially happy with it for the bike as I'm always a little nervous of using chemical based products on my bikes.

I'm not really sure what a "wax cleaner" is as the bottle doesn't refer to polish.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Glad I am not as I have to meet my mate 10 miles away at 7am. He is one of those people who is never late and will never forgive me or let me forget if I am.


Good thing he's not meeting me. I'm always late, famous for it.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good thing he's not meeting me. I'm always late, famous for it.


Tut, tut! 

I'm another who's a bit paranoid about being late for anything that's arranged whether it's an appointment or meeting someone at a specific time. I'm always at least ten minutes early.


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2020)

I have risen! 

And yet again it's raining


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Off to Dorchester on the train today, Mrs Tenkay and I are meeting a friend for a bite to eat and probably a pint or two. 
Quirky place called the Convivial Rabbit, 
Weather's a bit better than forecast so we shouldn't get too wet on the journey.
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🏊‍♂️☔🍻


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good thing he's not meeting me. I'm always late, famous for it.


I hate being too early for anything and as a result am always on the last minute.......not good really.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2020)

Hello all.
Dreadful night. This bloody long Covid will not leave us alone.
I will not bore you. MrsD went through what I went through 2 weeks ago. Asleep in bed and her body decides to throw up. Problem being she was too weak to even sit up........I won't be graphic but you can imagine the mess.
I managed to strip the bed and phone our daughter who is coming at 0900 to help as I am too weak to get MrsD into the shower. 
Surely things must get better soon**
**being realistic, this virus has killed younger, fitter people than us so we really do count our blessings.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm on the move!
> View attachment 553675




Where exactly are you moving to.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hello all.
> Dreadful night. This bloody long Covid will not leave us alone.
> I will not bore you. MrsD went through what I went through 2 weeks ago. Asleep in bed and her body decides to throw up. Problem being she was too weak to even sit up........I won't be graphic but you can imagine the mess.
> I managed to strip the bed and phone our daughter who is coming at 0900 to help as I am too weak to get MrsD into the shower.
> ...




That sounds dreadful. I do hope you both recover soon


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2020)

Morning no rain here last night. I was awake for ages brfore I finally got up m I was nice and warm in bed


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2020)

Switched on Planet Rock and the first song they play is...

...Its Raining Again by Supertramp.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hello all.
> Dreadful night. This bloody long Covid will not leave us alone.
> I will not bore you. MrsD went through what I went through 2 weeks ago. Asleep in bed and her body decides to throw up. Problem being she was too weak to even sit up........I won't be graphic but you can imagine the mess.
> I managed to strip the bed and phone our daughter who is coming at 0900 to help as I am too weak to get MrsD into the shower.
> ...


Sounds dreadful Dave. Chorley Paul sends you both good luck and best wishes.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Oct 2020)

Morning all, the sun and the recycling bins are both out


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2020)

Pah. I should have know the rain gods would have a laugh as usual. Only minutes out the door and the first spits started then got progressively heavier all the way round. 

Never mind, I now have a bowl of porridge which should be about the right temperature to get stuck into now.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Pah. I should have know the rain gods would have a laugh as usual. Only minutes out the door and the first spits started then got progressively heavier all the way round.
> 
> Never mind, I now have a bowl of porridge which should be about the right temperature to get stuck into now.



Its piddling down here and is forecast to be for most of the day, my ride has been put back to Saturday.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Its piddling down here and is forecast to be for most of the day, my ride has been put back to Saturday.


Can't see me getting out either. The amount of big puddles and standing water possibly hiding potholes just isn't very tempting.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2020)

Not raining here yet, but watch this space as they say.

It's bin day tomorrow. Luckily not the main Bin. That was last week. That is the most exciting thing I have to look forward to today.

What was exciting was that last week the Bin men gave me more bags to put the food waste into. And not just 1 lot but 2.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Oct 2020)

I feel like a lump of dough – risen twice


----------



## PaulSB (21 Oct 2020)

It's now raining and dank. I'm going to disappear for the day before I get in to trouble.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Very late night, last night, enjoying our friends company.
Much banter and alcohol. 
They're off back home to Worcestershire today, but it seems that their move down to Minehead could be a couple of weeks away, or so.
Can't wait!


----------



## oldwheels (21 Oct 2020)

Another dreich day and the forecast for the forseeable future is not much better and in fact when I hope to get off next Tuesday it is worse.
Bread rising, washing machine on and tumble drier on standby.


----------



## Paulus (21 Oct 2020)

It's been raining heavily for about 5 hours so far. It is forecast to carry on for the rest of the day.Fortunately it's not cold.

No bike riding today, not that I am a fair weather rider.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2020)

I have some more washing in the machine. I managed to get it all dry yesterday. I wonder what my chances of achieving that again are today.


----------



## pawl (21 Oct 2020)

.Not t


PaulSB said:


> Good day. It's been raining and we are forecast for more. The temperature is a ridiculous 13⁰C and a gentle breeze. I think it's too warm to sleep.
> 
> Early breakfast of porridge along with a Netflix movie. Such is life these days.....



I’m a Netflix fan Not that early in the morning though To busy reading the Retirement and Mundane News threads

Best threads on CC


----------



## numbnuts (21 Oct 2020)

Tails of woe -
Yesterday I had fish pie (shop bought) and cauliflower cheese (home made) 10 minutes after I had finished I was sick as a dog , I think I may have had food poisoning, I feel OK now
Also yesterday I went to read my meter only to find the cupboard was locked, it now turns out one has to either email or phone the housing association to get someone from Andover some 21 miles away to read my meter
I also learnt that the council has now refused to pick up our plastic bin bags (we can't have wheelie bins) due to elf and safety and now the housing association are going to do it, cost has not been worked out as yet, but they are saying something around £60 a year, I hope I'll get a reduction in my council tax, but knowing them no


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2020)

Here's the bin lorry.......excitement of the morning!


----------



## GM (21 Oct 2020)

Morning all... A wet day, a wet night and very mild. Having a bit of a lazy morning still in PJ's at the moment. Then a day of hoovering and change the bedding.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Where exactly are you moving to.


Well, according to google, I'm in the center of that map. You might see me wandering round, sometime.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow members.
> I've been awake since 5AM.
> The weather outlook is not good for today, so I think it will be a bike tinkering day in my man cave.
> *The dog will have to go out as per usual and I need to go to the local butcher for some mince steak* for the Lasagna I am going to cook for ten.
> ...


That's a bit extreme, intit.


----------



## pawl (21 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hello all.
> Dreadful night. This bloody long Covid will not leave us alone.
> I will not bore you. MrsD went through what I went through 2 weeks ago. Asleep in bed and her body decides to throw up. Problem being she was too weak to even sit up........I won't be graphic but you can imagine the mess.
> I managed to strip the bed and phone our daughter who is coming at 0900 to help as I am too weak to get MrsD into the shower.
> ...





Sorry to hear your news
I wish all those idiots who believe social distancing is a waste of time.could read your experiences .
This virus does not discriminate Eat drink and be merry seems to be their belief
Hope you both make a full recovery.


----------



## pawl (21 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Its piddling down here and is forecast to be for most of the day, my ride has been put back to Saturday.




Same forecast here☔️☔️☔️


----------



## Paulus (21 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's a bit extreme, intit.


I should of known better


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2020)

I have some washing on the line, but I am not very hopeful that it will dry before it starts to rain.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hello all.
> Dreadful night. This bloody long Covid will not leave us alone.
> I will not bore you. MrsD went through what I went through 2 weeks ago. Asleep in bed and her body decides to throw up. Problem being she was too weak to even sit up........I won't be graphic but you can imagine the mess.
> I managed to strip the bed and phone our daughter who is coming at 0900 to help as I am too weak to get MrsD into the shower.
> ...


Hope the pair of you are feeling better sooner rather than later.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Tails of woe -
> Yesterday I had fish pie (shop bought) and cauliflower cheese (home made) 10 minutes after I had finished I was sick as a dog , I think I may have had food poisoning, I feel OK now
> Also yesterday I went to read my meter only to find the cupboard was locked, it now turns out one has to either email or phone the housing association to get someone from Andover some 21 miles away to read my meter
> *I also learnt that the council has now refused to pick up our plastic bin bags (we can't have wheelie bins) due to elf and safety and now the housing association are going to do it, cost has not been worked out as yet, but they are saying something around £60 a year, I hope I'll get a reduction in my council tax, but knowing them no*


Tried by the largest housing association round these parts, and was deemed illegal. They never had the required waste carriers license, and they'd have had to issue new tenancy agreements.

They don't have the waste carriers license, they cannot legally do the work and pass the cost on. They've to foot the bill.

Suez/Sita the current council contractor?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2020)

3 vehicle accident between Crieff and Comrie and road closed both directions......hope it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2020)

Friends have now left for their 175 mile drive back home to Worcestershire.
Next time we see them, they will officially be Worzels.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 3 vehicle accident between Crieff and Comrie and road closed both directions......hope it's not as bad as it sounds.


I have seen some dreadful overtaking on that road, particularly on a straight stretch not far from Comrie.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Friends have now left for their 175 mile drive back home to Worcestershire.
> Next time we see them, they will officially be Worzels.


Grockles, as there from outside the county!

Weren't the Wurzels from Somerset anyway.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Oct 2020)

Rest and be Thankful road is closed again but even worse the Old Military Road which is used as a by pass is also closed due to more and even bigger landslides. Whatever the solution is it cannot be soon and it will be horrendously expensive. There are numerous suggestions but nothing decided yet.
I always travel south on the A82 as if the A83 is suddenly shut it is a long way back. Coming north I do use the A83 as if any sudden problems it is not too far back to an alternative route. There is a ferry from Hunters Quay to Gourock and they are running extra boats to cope with the traffic.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Grockles, as there from outside the county!
> 
> Weren't the Wurzels from Somerset anyway.


They're moving to Minehead, which is in Somerset......so they'll be Worzels.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'll see if it gets better or worse if I leave it alone.


I woke up today feeling perfectly ok except for being very tired (which is usual for me these days)... how very strange! 

Speaking of '_very strange_'... I am going to sleep so late now and some of you are posting so early that I am reading your '_good morning_' messages before dozing off. I can see the appeal of getting up early on a sunny summer morning but getting up 2 or 3 hours before sunrise when it is cold, wet and windy and you don't have to go to work... _*ARE YOU ALL MAD!!! *_


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Oct 2020)

Well that turned out to be an absolutely glorious morning, sunshine, autumn colours, warm (15 degrees !), a favourite route and a tailwind home, just wished I’d stayed out for longer !


----------



## Paulus (21 Oct 2020)

I've been out on the bike briefly and got quite damp.
I am now watching the Giro on the telly box in the front room and drinking a bottle or 3 of Timothy Taylor's Landlord.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Well that turned out to be an absolutely glorious morning, sunshine, autumn colours, warm (15 degrees !), a favourite route and a tailwind home, just wished I’d stayed out for longer !


What a difference a few miles makes....still raining and very overcast here.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2020)

Daughter and SiL came around.
By the eck when MrsD decided to be sick she did a good job on it
I ended up buying new pillows, new pillow protectors and a new mattress ptotector*
*TBF they were all getting to the end of useful lives.
Daughter helped MrsD to have a strip wash (and hair wash as she couldn't manage the shower). Meanwhile I stripped the bed and put everything possible in the wash. 3 loads done......just one more load to dry and a few bits to wash.
Good news is she managed to eat 1/3rd tin of rice pud and a special protein drink. She is not as grey as she was 2 hours ago.
BTW.. .. thank you for all your good wishes as they really do help.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2020)

It's raining here and my washing is now in the tumble dryer


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's raining here and my washing is now in the tumble dryer


You like to hang it out when possible don't you.
MrsD (like a lot her generation) liked to see a nice line of washing out.
And then we were plagued by big flocks of Starlings that seemed to think it was funny to eat loads of purple berries then poo over our clean washing .
In the end we gave up and everything goes in the tumble dryer now.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You like to hang it out when possible don't you.
> MrsD (like a lot her generation) liked to see a nice line of washing out.
> And then we were plagued by big flocks of Starlings that seemed to think it was funny to eat loads of purple berries then poo over our clean washing .
> In the end we gave up and everything goes in the tumble dryer now.




Yuck. I do prefer to have it hanging out . I prefer to put the washing out because it doesn't cost me anything to dry it. But at least I can get it dry in the dryer


----------



## Paulus (21 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Yuck. I do prefer to have it hanging out . I prefer to put the washing out because it doesn't cost me anything to dry it. But at least I can get it dry in the dryer


It smells fresher when hung outside aswell.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> It smells fresher when hung outside aswell.


Perhaps we could let @Drago know this?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Oct 2020)

So I picked a Netflix series to watch called "To The Lake." The summary says:

"As a contagious illness, panic and looting ravage Moscow........"

Possibly not the best choice?🤔 😂


----------



## PaulSB (21 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I woke up today feeling perfectly ok except for being very tired (which is usual for me these days)... how very strange!
> 
> Speaking of '_very strange_'... I am going to sleep so late now and some of you are posting so early that I am reading your '_good morning_' messages before dozing off. I can see the appeal of getting up early on a sunny summer morning *but getting up 2 or 3 hours before sunrise when it is cold, wet and windy* and you don't have to go to work... _*ARE YOU ALL MAD!!! *_



I can promise you in my case it is absolutely not a lifestyle choice!!!!!!!

Went to bed at midnight, very late for me, and wide awake by 4.30 this morning


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2020)

Still wetter than a boxing match between John Inman and Dale winton.


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2020)

Brilliant sunshine, nice and warm and very little wind, just kidding.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Oct 2020)

So far, we have escaped the rain, cloudy, with some sunshine, 16C.

Weekly supermarket visit, followed by cycling:

Did more of the Cyclechat ABC Street Names Challenge, ably assisted, or, was that supervised?, by Mrs @BoldonLad.

Only 8.29 miles, to collect "O" through "T".


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I can promise you in my case it is absolutely not a lifestyle choice!!!!!!!
> 
> Went to bed at midnight, very late for me, and wide awake by 4.30 this morning


Yes, you do sound like you don't like it, but some of those crazy pervs seem to _love _it!


----------



## numbnuts (21 Oct 2020)

I think it has stopped


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, you do sound like you don't like it, but some of those crazy pervs seem to _love _it!


I am one who enjoys getting up early. OK not Mo type early but maybe 0630. BUT I also go to bed early.......rarely later than 22:30.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Perhaps we could let @Drago know this?


Suppose it rains before we can get him back in though!


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I think it has stopped


For now.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I think it has stopped



Still raining here, has been all day


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2020)

With my ride today being posponed we hopped into the car and spent the afternoon at a nearby garden centre, one we don't visit very often, my car now wants cleaning.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> With my ride today being posponed we hopped into the car and spent the afternoon at a nearby garden centre, one we don't visit very often, my car now wants cleaning.


Garden centre that bad!


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am one who enjoys getting up early. OK not Mo type early but maybe 0630. BUT I also go to bed early.......rarely later than 22:30.



Likewise, our alarm goes off at 5am every morning and normally it is lights out at 10.30pm. I do not get people like my brother who often says don't you find the days go by fast, he gets up 5 hours after us and bed about 1/2 hour later, what a waste of life time. Each to their own of course though.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Likewise, our alarm goes off at 5am every morning and normally it is lights out at 10.30pm. I do not get people like my brother who often says don't you find the days go by fast, he gets up 5 hours after us and bed about 1/2 hour later, what a waste of life time. Each to their own of course though.


A mate of mine, still working, never goes to bed before midnight.... often 0100.
On our Majorca cycling holiday he was surprised that I refused to share a room. We would enjoy a few beers then 22.30 I was in bed while he streamed films on his laptop.
In the morning he would be in bed while, at 0700 I was out walking.


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2020)

Same as me. Usually in bed for 2030hrs but read or surf until 2200hrs ish, but then up at 0600hrs.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Oct 2020)

My hours are currently dictated by MrsF’s working hours, she aims to be logged on and up and running by 7 
I’m looking forward to her retirement, hopefully I’ll be waking at a more leisurely hour.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> My hours are currently dictated by MrsF’s working hours, she aims to be logged on and up and running by 7
> I’m looking forward to her retirement, hopefully I’ll be waking at a more leisurely hour.


Could she not bring you breakfast in bed!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2020)

Blimey - I think I stopped going to bed before 22:30 when I was 12 or 13 and by 16 or 17 it was usually around midnight. On nights out after the age of 18 it would be later, say 02:00 - 04:00, which is where it is now since I no longer have to get up early to go to work.

It felt really odd when I spent 9 days in hospital in 2012 to have the lights turned out at about 22:00. I did manage to get to sleep after an hour or two, but there was so much going on in the wards and corridors that I would be woken up a couple of times an hour.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A mate of mine, still working, never goes to bed before midnight.... often 0100.
> On our Majorca cycling holiday he was surprised that I refused to share a room. We would enjoy a few beers then 22.30 I was in bed while he streamed films on his laptop.
> In the morning he would be in bed *while, at 0700 I was out walking.*


Go for an early morning, 04:00, walk when you're up to it. It's usually quiet enough.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2020)

Am I first? 

It was heavy rain the entire night. The roads and walking trails will be waterlogged so not sure what to do this morning.


----------



## screenman (22 Oct 2020)

Only because I was answering a couple of emails, regardless of weather I am getting an hour on the bike later today, I just have to get back in the habit of cycling again.


----------



## screenman (22 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey - I think I stopped going to bed before 22:30 when I was 12 or 13 and by 16 or 17 it was usually around midnight. On nights out after the age of 18 it would be later, say 02:00 - 04:00, which is where it is now since I no longer have to get up early to go to work.
> 
> It felt really odd when I spent 9 days in hospital in 2012 to have the lights turned out at about 22:00. I did manage to get to sleep after an hour or two, but there was so much going on in the wards and corridors that I would be woken up a couple of times an hour.



What about when you did work? We still do late nights from time to time, more so if we are abroad even then we are up early. Somebody once said to me, you are a long time looking at the lid.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Am I first?
> 
> It was heavy rain the entire night. The roads and walking trails will be waterlogged so not sure what to do this morning.




Good morning. Looks a lot better outside than forecast, the sky is clear and the trees aren't swaying around.

Riding at 9.30. I've just checked my 2020 mileage. I need to get in another 1040 miles to hit my target, ten weeks to go! Have to hope the weather is kind at least two days a week.

No other plans for the day. I may spend some more time updating the club website. Mrs P has been threatening an IKEA trip to view a new chair.

Tomorrow we get to see son No. 2. He and a carer will meet us at a local park to play bowls. It does look as though we'll be bowling in the rain!!! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2020)

@screenman - can I do the cold shower thing at any time? I may try after a ride but not sure I can hack it first thing.


----------



## screenman (22 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @screenman - can I do the cold shower thing at any time? I may try after a ride but not sure I can hack it first thing.



Not an expert on the subject but I just have them at any time that I am having a shower.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Oct 2020)




----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2020)

Rejoice, for I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2020)

Morning. I have been awake since 4.30. Crikey it's dark here. We didn't have any rain at all last night. Hoorah. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2020)

Good morning all.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2020)

Workout done, arm and chest day today, my favourite.


----------



## Paulus (22 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Yah, it has stopped raining at last.
Out with MrsP and the dog soon for a squelchie walk across the fields and the woods.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2020)

And its just started raining here in Poshshire


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Rejoice, for I have risen!


Not had a cold shower then?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Oct 2020)

Morning all, grey and forecast damp today.
Spent yesterday evening watching back to back the Giro (Quest), the Vuelta (ITV4), and the one day 3 Days of De Panne (Eurosport). Earlier I’d watched the women’s European MTB champs to see how Isla Short got on. It was quite an exhausting day ! The 3 Days of De Panne was the best by the way, epic Belgian wind and rain and ditches, fantastic stuff


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

I had enough of early mornings and early nights during my working life.
Now, I'm rarely in bed before 11.30pm.
I rarely wake up before 7am - usually around 7.30am - and generally don't get up before 9am.
This seems to be my natural rhythm - I ain't fighting it.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2020)

Had a snooze. Woke up. Looked out of window.

Dreich!!

Today's cycle buddy is hard core. He isn't going to message. I should be more picky about who I ride with! 😀

Rule #5 applies. Badass days are arriving.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2020)

A week ago we were around 350 and I thought that was grim. I was thinking twice about going to town then.

Right I must bugger off, eat porridge and find some lights - yes it really is dreich.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Lovely trip to Dorchester yesterday. The train passes through Holton Lee nature reserve ( Countryfile Live has broadcast from there a few times). We saw herds of deer running hither and thither, startled by the train. 
Caught up with a friend over a few beers then caught the train home. Mrs Tenkay and I managed to snag the top front window seat on the double decker bus back from the Station, it was turning out time at one of the local schools so we had lots of raucous company on the top deck. 

A quiet day today while I recharge my batteries. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏊‍♂️☔
.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Oct 2020)

Morning


----------



## numbnuts (22 Oct 2020)

I've just noticed that it is now


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2020)

Mddmtt to Ilfracombe shortly for a trip to LIDL.
Woohoo! 


Sad innit?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Go for an early morning, 04:00, walk when you're up to it. It's usually quiet enough.


Errrhhh give me some time to think about that please.
.........
........
NO
I would need a sex change and call myself Mo and that ain't going to happen.
I like the name but this world is only big enough for one Mo


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey - I think I stopped going to bed before 22:30 when I was 12 or 13 and by 16 or 17 it was usually around midnight. On nights out after the age of 18 it would be later, say 02:00 - 04:00, which is where it is now since I no longer have to get up early to go to work.
> 
> It felt really odd when I spent 9 days in hospital in 2012 to have the lights turned out at about 22:00. I did manage to get to sleep after an hour or two, but there was so much going on in the wards and corridors that I would be woken up a couple of times an hour.


Yes.....I had 8 days in about 6 years ago. Like you I was woken regularly by what was going on (especially one night when the poor bloke opposite died) but found I could catch up by daytime snoozes.
Difficult to sleep though when you are excited about what the next culinary delight will be.
Will it be rump steak?
Spag bol with red wine
Or slop


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2020)

08.35 let's review it at 09.15 for 10.15
08.45 Met Office showing 20% rain at 10
09.05 MO showing 50-80% from 10.00-15.00
09.15 ride plans abandoned

There's #badass and plain feckin' stupid.

I'm taking Mrs P to IKEA - I know how to treat a girl 😄


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> I had enough of early mornings and early nights during my working life.
> Now, I'm rarely in bed before 11.30pm.
> ...


Indeed......in our situation its whatever works for you. I just enjoy early(ish) to bed & to rise.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 08.35 let's review it at 09.15 for 10.15
> 08.45 Met Office showing 20% rain at 10
> 09.05 MO showing 50-80% from 10.00-15.00
> 09.15 ride plans abandoned
> ...


Ikea!!!!
I would rather ride in rain, hail and 30 mph freezing wind.
But they do (or at least used to do) a good breakfast.
Ohh......and lovely meat balls.
Enjoy


----------



## postman (22 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Rejoice, for I have risen!


I believe it's the extra heat,produced by the winter duvet.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 08.35 let's review it at 09.15 for 10.15
> 08.45 Met Office showing 20% rain at 10
> 09.05 MO showing 50-80% from 10.00-15.00
> 09.15 ride plans abandoned
> ...



The weather is annoying at the moment, every other week I ride on a Thursday, every other week I ride on a Wednesday because we're meeting my Brother In law dinner time on Thursday and spending the afternoon down the club. Yesterday my ride was posponed because it was raining, today we have a cold day with bright sun thats ideal for a ride and we're down the club.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2020)

Good morning gang.
Nice to see lots of good spirit on here.
Happiness......nothing that a trip to IKEA can't cure .
Quick update.
A decent nights sleep although MrsD slept propped up on pillows, frightened of a repeat performance...... but all was well .
We are both sat in the conservatory now and apart from finishing some drying and folding I will have a chill day.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2020)

By George it's a brisk day here.

Guess what? I am waiting for another parcel from China. It may take some time yet.

Ooh. And another  for me


----------



## numbnuts (22 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just noticed that it is now


Not any more


----------



## ColinJ (22 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> What about when you did work? We still do late nights from time to time, more so if we are abroad even then we are up early.


00:00 - 01:00 then up at about 07:30.

I always used to have a 15 minute catnap at lunch time and that used to revive me. 

These days I am all over the place. I got to sleep at 05:00 today then woke up at 09:15. I should have gone back to sleep but made the mistake of switching my phone on to check the forecast and am now half awake and half asleep! I will probably play a couple of puzzle games and doze off for another hour. 

This change in sleep patterns is mainly due to cutting right back on cycling when the pandemic hit. I have only done one 100 km ride this year plus another three at 50 km. I am spending about 15 hours a day home alone staring at screens. I am not doing enough to get physically tired, just mentally! 

I can't see me doing many long rides this winter unless we have an exceptionally mild one. I will have to make the effort to get out and about more next spring, vaccine or no vaccine!


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Oct 2020)

Dry, sunny, and a mild (for October) 16C here. 

Managed "U" in the Cyclechat ABC Street Names Challenge, now, I have to chauffeur Mrs @BoldonLad to the hair-dressers, then, lunch at a nearby pub.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2020)

@PaulSB I see our young Harvey Elliott performed well for Blackburn last night and got the highest player ratings for your lot. OK you lost 3:1 but away at Watford that was expected as they are lying 3rd.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Oct 2020)

Did the cleaning then went for another hobble. Undecided about whether call it a hobble or a stumble. Managed 2.9 miles, but even slower than Tuesday’s effort, 9:54/mi. Still, it was a nice burst of fresh air, cool but dry for the moment, quite pleasant.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Did the cleaning then went for another hobble. Undecided about whether call it a hobble or a stumble. Managed 2.9 miles, but even slower than Tuesday’s effort, 9:54/mi. Still, it was a nice burst of fresh air, cool but dry for the moment, quite pleasant.


I was about a minute slower!  Really hard work this morning.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4227191770/overview

Just had a walk before lunch to stretch the legs.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I will probably play a couple of puzzle games and doze off for another hour.


Ha ha - that is exactly what happened! I played the games and was thinking about getting up when... Incoming text messages woke me back up! The extra hour of sleep has made all the difference and it is still only, er, 13:00...!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2020)

A question for old farts.
Back in the 60s/70s......when you went abroad on holiday you took eg travellers cheques plus some currency.
When you went eg to a restaurant with the family how did you pay ??
Unlikely you would carry enough currency.
Cheque cards, to my knowledge, were not around then.
I just cannot remember what we did.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB I see our young Harvey Elliott performed well for Blackburn last night and got the highest player ratings for your lot. OK you lost 3:1 but away at Watford that was expected as they are lying 3rd.


Ha, ha. I hadn't spotted this. Thanks. We have a player called Elliott Bennett. Many people refer to him as Elliot and when I saw the team sheet I thought it was him.

Yep looks as though young Harvey had a good game. The Rovers message boards are very complimentary. We dominated, 19 shots, missed penalty. We should have won, self-inflected defeat.

By the way "my lot" are the mighty *Rovers*. A little more respect please. 

Did I ever tell you my eldest, 8 at the time, and I were at Anfield 14th May 1995. I queued from 2.00pm to 9.00am the following day for two of 3000 or so tickets. Slept in the concourse at Ewood. Great, great days.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for old farts.
> Back in the 60s/70s......when you went abroad on holiday you took eg travellers cheques plus some currency.
> When you went eg to a restaurant with the family how did you pay ??
> Unlikely you would carry enough currency.
> ...


First time I went abroad was '77. I had a credit card


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2020)

@ColinJ I'm disappointed for you to read you've ridden so little this year. I understand what a big part of your life this is. I know I'd be at a complete loss without my bike this year.

Can I ask why you aren't riding? Hope this is not an intrusion.


----------



## Paulus (22 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for old farts.
> Back in the 60s/70s......when you went abroad on holiday you took eg travellers cheques plus some currency.
> When you went eg to a restaurant with the family how did you pay ??
> Unlikely you would carry enough currency.
> ...


My parents used to change up the traveller's cheques every few days to get currency. 
I can remember Dad looking at the advertised exchange rates every time we passed a bureau to see what today's rate was.


----------



## postman (22 Oct 2020)

So Postie is on his own today.Mrs P and Miss P are at Aysgarth Falls,Leyburn.Sio i had a brill talk with the Doctor,who has and is sorting me out.I went for a walk to pick up my meds.Then i went for a latte and a massive cake,shame the latte was a bit cool.Next time i will send it back.Out of there and over the road a bit.Another cafe for a bacon and egg sarnie with a piping hot latte and a good natter.Feeling rather good today.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for old farts.
> Back in the 60s/70s......when you went abroad on holiday you took eg travellers cheques plus some currency.
> When you went eg to a restaurant with the family how did you pay ??
> Unlikely you would carry enough currency.
> ...


Cashed travellers cheques at hotel or bank


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for old farts.
> Back in the 60s/70s......when you went abroad on holiday you took eg travellers cheques plus some currency.
> When you went eg to a restaurant with the family how did you pay ??
> Unlikely you would carry enough currency.
> ...



my recollection is, you could actually pay with travellers Cheques?

this brings to mind another “event” around 1979, on a whim, I drove to visit my brother, who was then in army, and, stationed in Germany. I had my three children with me. I made minimal preparations. I stopped at a garage, in Germany, to fill car with petrol. Went to kiosk, to pay with my debit/credit card. They refused to take my cards, and, I had no currency to pay. Attendant phoned Police. A very obliging German Policeman turned up, and gave us a lift to a cash machine. Children thought is was very exciting.

I subsequently discovered that credit/debit card usage in Germany was not nearly as widespread as in UK, at that time.

As recently as last year (2019), when visiting Germany, we encountered bars/restaurants that did not take plastic. I did ask a waiter at one establishment (which, as it happened did take plastic), why this reluctance to take plastic was so. His explanation was that, citizens of a nation which had experienced the Gestapo, and the Stasi, did not like to give the Government of the day an easy paper trail


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ha, ha. I hadn't spotted this. Thanks. We have a player called Elliott Bennett. Many people refer to him as Elliot and when I saw the team sheet I thought it was him.
> 
> Yep looks as though young Harvey had a good game. The Rovers message boards are very complimentary. We dominated, 19 shots, missed penalty. We should have won, self-inflected defeat.
> 
> ...


Sorry I dissed them. Allow me to immediately correct that..........
I see the mighty Rovers were tonked 3:1 last night


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry I dissed them. Allow me to immediately correct that..........
> I see the mighty Rovers were tonked 3:1 last night


Think I walked in to that one.........😄😄


----------



## ColinJ (22 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ I'm disappointed for you to read you've ridden so little this year. I understand what a big part of your life this is. I know I'd be at a complete loss without my bike this year.
> 
> Can I ask why you aren't riding? Hope this is not an intrusion.


I just checked my diary to see exactly _how _poor it has been... It turns out that my total so far is the lowest that it has been by this time of year for nearly 30 years, and that includes the year that I had to stop cycling due to blood clots (because I didn't clot until July so had already got more than half a normal year in)! In 2020 thus far I have cycled a grand total of...


(drum roll...)


... about 2,100 kms or 1,300 miles. That is pretty disappointing! I have been doing enough to just about keep my old legs/heart/lungs working but not enough to get really fit.

I have felt ill quite a few times this year, but looking back I was surprised to see that it has been for a total of 6-8 weeks. Not ill enough to make me feel wretched, but a warning not to try anything too energetic for fear of tipping myself over into something much worse, a mistake I used to make when I was younger. I don't know if this is Covid-related or not, but the illnesses didn't turn into anything clearly cold- or flu-like so if not mild Covid/'long-Covid' I don't know what it has been.

Still, that left plenty of time to get more riding in. In the early days of the pandemic I really did want to stay local but that hasn't been the case for months now. I think I just 'lost my mojo'!

I'll do my best to average 100 kms a week for the rest of the year. If I manage that, I will finish 2020 on close to 3,200 kms or 2,000 miles.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....I had 8 days in about 6 years ago. Like you I was woken regularly by what was going on (especially one night when the poor bloke opposite died) but found I could catch up by daytime snoozes.
> Difficult to sleep though when you are excited about what the next culinary delight will be.
> Will it be rump steak?
> Spag bol with red wine
> Or slop


_"What you having for dinner? 
Will it be chips or jacket spuds? 
Will it be carrots or frozen peas? 
Will it be mushrooms? 
Fried Onion Rings? 
You'll have to wait and see ..."_


----------



## 12boy (22 Oct 2020)

Worked my skinny butt off yesterday harvesting carrots and cleaning them up and moving winter-over plants into the garage. Got up to 18 C and was a gorgeous day, perfect for a ride. The last such for at least Tuesday, got the polar vortex stuck over MT, WY and CO for a while. Its snowing now with a high of -4C, with Sunday being a -10.5 high and a -19 low annd snow most of the week. Good news, actually as there are some epic forest fires in CO and this will help with that. Mrs 12 has her SAD light out for a 30 minute dose daily as she doesn't thrive without the sun. If I get desperate I can throw some studded snow t ires on my 'Dale mtn bike or my Surly Steamroller, and I've a pair for my Brompton too, although I 've never been hairy chested enough to try them. Perhaps I can, as we say in WY, "Cowboy up" and give the Brompton a try. Every winter I lust after a fat bike but they take a lot of room and are kind of marginal use wise for here. Got a buddy who rides his on frozen rivers but that seems a little scary to me. 
Stay well, warm and dry. I would hate it if any of you miscreants weren't around anymore.


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Worked my skinny butt off yesterday harvesting carrots and cleaning them up and moving winter-over plants into the garage. Got up to 18 C and was a gorgeous day, perfect for a ride. The last such for at least Tuesday, got the polar vortex stuck over MT, WY and CO for a while. Its snowing now with a high of -4C, with Sunday being a -10.5 high and a -19 low annd snow most of the week. Good news, actually as there are some epic forest fires in CO and this will help with that. Mrs 12 has her SAD light out for a 30 minute dose daily as she doesn't thrive without the sun. If I get desperate I can throw some studded snow t ires on my 'Dale mtn bike or my Surly Steamroller, and I've a pair for my Brompton too, although I 've never been hairy chested enough to try them. Perhaps I can, as we say in WY, "Cowboy up" and give the Brompton a try. Every winter I lust after a fat bike but they take a lot of room and are kind of marginal use wise for here. Got a buddy who rides his on frozen rivers but that seems a little scary to me.
> Stay well, warm and dry. I would hate it if any of you miscreants weren't around anymore.


It always confuses me when I see abbreviations like - CO, MT, WY etc.
Have to Google 'em to figure out the geography.


----------



## 12boy (22 Oct 2020)

Almost forgot...here's the carrots. Some are really tiny and my youngest and his wife will probably pickle them. And a path south of the house yesterday.


----------



## 12boy (22 Oct 2020)

I know about the abbreviations. I have to look up metric conversions because I struggle with Celsius.


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> I know about the abbreviations. I have to look up metric conversions because I struggle with Celsius.


It's an education, ain't it?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Mrs 12 has her SAD light out for a 30 minute dose daily as she doesn't thrive without the sun.


I sympathise with her - I'm the same. The valleys here look lovely in the spring, summer and early autumn, but once the greenery goes everything looks grey and brown, often with depressing mists swirling about.

That's another reason why I need to start getting up earlier - so I can get out when we actually do get some winter sunshine rather than just hibernating through it!

A few years ago I got chatting to someone on the subject of S.A.D. He said that his wife had gone to university in northern Norway. Her first winter there nearly finished her off, with the sun setting in November and not rising again for 3 months! I just did a search for info on that and found THIS interesting article on how the northern Norwegians actually cope really well with it.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Almost forgot...here's the carrots. Some are really tiny and my youngest and his wife will probably pickle them. And a path south of the house yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 553935


WOW! Wish I could grow carrots like that. I had 44 years in professional horticulture!!!!

Do you get a problem with carrot fly??


----------



## PaulSB (22 Oct 2020)

I've never been called a miscreant before! 😂


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I just checked my diary to see exactly _how _poor it has been... It turns out that my total so far is the lowest that it has been by this time of year for nearly 30 years, and that includes the year that I had to stop cycling due to blood clots (because I didn't clot until July so had already got more than half a normal year in)! In 2020 thus far I have cycled a grand total of...
> 
> 
> (drum roll...)
> ...



In contrast I'm at 3800 miles, slightly down on where I was last year but not bad.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2020)

I watched a film called the girl in the spiders web. Really good film it was.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I watched a film called the girl in the spiders web. Really good film it was.



I've just had a look online and book marked it for another day


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've never been called a miscreant before! 😂



I'll have to look that up and see what it means.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I watched a film called the girl in the spiders web. Really good film it was.


I thought the original Scandinavian '_The Girl.._' trilogy starring Noomi Rapace was better though.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> I know about the abbreviations. I have to look up metric conversions because I struggle with Celsius.


Divide by five, times by nine and add thirty-two. For your Fahrenheit figure.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I thought the original Scandinavian '_The Girl.._' trilogy starring Noomi Rapace was better though.




Never watched that.


----------



## screenman (22 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> My parents used to change up the traveller's cheques every few days to get currency.
> I can remember Dad looking at the advertised exchange rates every time we passed a bureau to see what today's rate was.



That is what we did.


----------



## screenman (22 Oct 2020)

You ever get to the evening and think what a great day I just had, well I have that feeling right now.


----------



## 12boy (22 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! Wish I could grow carrots like that. I had 44 years in professional horticulture!!!!
> 
> Do you get a problem with carrot fly??



Our carrots can't fly....sorry. we aren't blessed with carrot flies. Actually, since I've been working lots of organic matter into the garden to ameliorate the gumbo clay they've done a lot better. All that came out of a 1ft x 25 ft strip.


----------



## Paulus (22 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> You ever get to the evening and think what a great day I just had, well I have that feeling right now.


Same here. The weather was favourable for walking so we were out for about 5 hours. The dog is now very tired. 
So is MrsP.


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Divide by five, times by nine and add thirty-two. For your Fahrenheit figure.


Double it and add 30.
That gets you near enough.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Double it and add 30.
> That gets you near enough.


Does that work if you reverse the process?


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Does that work if you reverse the process?



In Fahrenheit Scale 32 = Freezing point of water (ie 0C = 32F), and, 212F is boiling point of water (ie 100C = 212F). All at sea level.

So, 212 - 30 = 182; 182/2 = 91 so, it is a reasonably close approximation (correct answer is 100).

OMG, I have just regressed to school days!

Have to go and have a lie-down now, have not used my brain that much in years 

PS Easiest way is to ask Google


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> In Fahrenheit Scale 32 = Freezing point of water (ie 0C = 32F), and, 212F is boiling point of water (ie 100C = 212F). All at sea level.
> 
> So, 212 - 30 = 182; 182/2 = 91 so, it is a reasonably close approximation (correct answer is 100).
> 
> ...


Its more accurate in the area in which we normally operate ie 5 - 30 deg C.
Eg.
5C × 2 = 10 .........add 30 and you get 40F which is 1° out.
10C × 2 = 20...... add 30 and you get 50F which is spot on.
25C x 2 = 50.......add 30 and you get 80F which is only 3° out.

Accurate enough for everyday use.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Its more accurate in the area in which we normally operate ie 5 - 30 deg C.
> Eg.
> 5C × 2 = 10 .........add 30 and ypou get 40F which is 1° out.
> 10C × 2 = 20...... add 30 and you get 50F which is spot on.
> ...



Yes, agreed.

Also, perhaps, it is more accurate going from C to F, rather than F to C (which is what I was answering).

No idea why this would be so, if that is the case. 

I should have done more examples, but, my head was hurting


----------



## Paulus (22 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Same here. The weather was favourable for walking so we were out for about 5 hours. The dog is now very tired.
> So is MrsP.


One of the bits of wildlife we found was this lovely coloured mushroom. I have tried to identify it but so far with no luck.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> One of the bits of wildlife we found was this lovely coloured mushroom. I have tried to identify it but so far with no luck.
> View attachment 553990



Pink Oyster Mushroom?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2020)




----------



## screenman (23 Oct 2020)

Morning all, exciting day ahead here as I have not got much planned after my morning swim, for sure I am going to enjoy the day, stay busy and not waste it, time is way to precious. Have a good one.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2020)

everyone. Sky is clear with little breeze. Forecast for 08.00-11.00 is 95% rain and winds gusting to 27mph 💦🌬🙁

We are planning to meet No.2 son at 10.30 at a local park to play bowls. 🤞

This afternoon I'm heading down to the LBS and expect to finalise the spec on the new gravel bike.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
I've beed dabbling in kitchen rearrangement over the last few days, rehanging doors and fitting shelves. It's fair worn me out. 
On the final stretch today with a promise of riding the Brommie to the pub this evening 🍻
Stay safe and have a peaceful day.🏊‍♂️🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️☕


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> I've beed dabbling in kitchen rearrangement over the last few days, rehanging doors and fitting shelves. It's fair worn me out.
> On the final stretch today with a promise of riding the Brommie to the pub this evening 🍻
> Stay safe and have a peaceful day.🏊‍♂️🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️☕


Will the pub be open ?


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

Unbelievably, its raining again. What on earth is going on with the weather?


----------



## screenman (23 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Unbelievably, its raining again. What on earth is going on with the weather?



It is rehydrating our green and pleasant fields. Around this time last year we had major floods locally.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2020)

A quick good morning.
Things here were better yesterday with MrsD eating a bit......not much but it stayed down which I hope will give her confidence to eat a bit more.
I have a few things to do today.
Aldi dash at 07.45.
Then straight to Home Bargains as they are very cheap for a list of items we need.
At 1400 I have a meeting at the aunties bank to finalise the PoA.
Then feet up


----------



## Paulus (23 Oct 2020)

Good morning all, 
A grey and cloudy start to the day here.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2020)

We are huge Springsteen fans in this house. The Boss never fails to put a smile on my face. We had been hoping there would be one last tour but Covid-19 has probably dashed that, our plan was anywhere in Europe and we would go.

Bruce is on the Graham Norton show tonight. I just wonder what he may be promoting? I've been thinking recently he should put on a live E-Street Band show for worldwide broadcast.

Stumbled across this cover of one of my favourite songs. Always makes me want to dance. Love this version

The Rising - Nancy Wilson


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Will the pub be open ?


One of our friends has booked a slot for 6pm. It's for 2 hours. Last week we were able to extend it for an extra 30 minutes. 
The pub is on the ball with regards to hygiene / distancing etc


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> One of our friends has booked a slot for 6pm. It's for 2 hours. Last week we were able to extend it for an extra 30 minutes.
> The pub is on the ball with regards to hygiene / distancing etc


Hadn't come across this before. How does it work? You book a table for two hours and then leave??

I think at least one of our number might struggle? 🤔😄


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2020)

Cooeee. It is dark. I was awake ages ago but was really nice and warm so stayed in bed.

Apparently, according to the Covid19 ap, we are suddenly in a high risk area. .

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Oct 2020)

Morning all, supermarket day today.

4.5 hours yesterday evening was spent watching the Eurosport Giro then Vuelta coverage. Boy was that an epic stage of the Giro !


----------



## Paulus (23 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We are huge Springsteen fans in this house. The Boss never fails to put a smile on my face. We had been hoping there would be one last tour but Covid-19 has probably dashed that, our plan was anywhere in Europe and we would go.
> 
> Bruce is on the Graham Norton show tonight. I just wonder what he may be promoting? I've been thinking recently he should put on a live E-Street Band show for worldwide broadcast.
> 
> ...


The Boss does a really good show on BBC R2 on a friday night, Saturday morning which I catch up on the sounds APP. An excellent choice of music with a couple of his own songs thrown in. Give it a try there are quite a few episodes on there.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000nfss


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2020)

@Paulus - thank you. Didn't know about this.


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Yay...it's Fish Friday! 
But...............we had fish & chips on Tuesday, so we've decided to have a Pasty instead. 
Our nearest local, which used to be our favourite up until July when the landlord left, has now reopened under new management.
We tried it once in August, when a supply manager was running it, but he rubbed everyone up the wrong way by being an openly racist Nazi, banning all and sundry, and not opening at lunchtimes. Thankfully, he only lasted 2 months.
Hopefully the new guys running the place will do it justice.
They seem to be on the right footing; the first thing they did was to change opening hours to 10am - 10pm.
Local social media is giving them the thumbs up.
We will give the place a test run at lunchtime.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2020)

Good grief, next thing you know we'll be in the middle of a pandemic.........then Lancashire can have something to moan about.

Meanwhile Chorley people are outraged.........Tesco bags for life have gone up to 20p!!!  Take your own feckin' bag and save 20p.........and the planet. 

Tesco increase bags for life by 10p


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hadn't come across this before. How does it work? You book a table for two hours and then leave??
> 
> I think at least one of our number might struggle? 🤔😄



That's it exactly. They leave 15 minutes between slots to clean down the table/chairs.
Last week the people due to take our table arrived late so we got an extension. It's actually a good way of doing it, removes the temptation of "just one more" 😁🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good grief, next thing you know we'll be in the middle of a pandemic.........then Lancashire can have something to moan about.
> 
> Meanwhile Chorley people are outraged.........Tesco bags for life have gone up to 20p!!!  Take your own feckin' bag and save 20p.........and the planet.
> 
> Tesco increase bags for life by 10p



20p! That's four shillings in "real" money, for a feckin plastic bag! When I were a lad... 😉


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2020)

morning all I'm up again


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2020)

It might be pasty day for us as well.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2020)

@ColinJ - thanks for the tip about my aerial input to the set top box. I tightened the female input socket with a pair of pliers. It worked.

Now another question. We like to keep the sockets in a cable tidy. We have four in an extension inside one of these. When I put everything back in the cable tidy pixelation returns but nothing like as badly.

Is it possible if cables are touching each other this creates interference? The aerial cable is not touching any electrical cables but is obviously close by.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/d-line-large-cable-tidy-unit-white/89272


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It might be pasty day for us as well.


We're having proper Devon pasties, none of your Cornish muck 'ere, me lubbers!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2020)

Morning. I have bimbled in the rain and puddles. Had more pleasant spins! The afternoon is supposed to be drier, but knowing me, I wouldn't bother going by then so that's it done. Tomorrow is even worse so won't be doing anything.

This porridge is going to be good after that.


----------



## GM (23 Oct 2020)

Morning all... Waiting excitedly for our Asda delivery, supposed to be here shortly. Then out for a coffee with our friends who have just moved back from the Peak district. Then we have our local coffee van man delivering a couple of basic things, keeps him busy during the bad times.

Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## screenman (23 Oct 2020)

Swim done, cold splash done and I am feeling great, couple of dents have just come in so off to do them.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> One of our friends has booked a slot for 6pm. It's for 2 hours. Last week we were able to extend it for an extra 30 minutes.
> The pub is on the ball with regards to hygiene / distancing etc


I thought all pubs that don't serve "substantial food" have been forced to close.......but tbh I have more or less given up trying to understand the rules


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> 20p! That's four shillings in "real" money, for a feckin plastic bag! When I were a lad... 😉


When I were a lad 3 of us had to sleep in one plastic bag.
Times were 'ard lad, 'ard.


----------



## Paulus (23 Oct 2020)

We have arranged an escape committee meeting for this afternoon at 2. We will be sitting outside at the Mitre on a couple of tables to socially distance. 
We are trying to support the owner as it is a great pub.


----------



## Paulus (23 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When I were a lad 3 of us had to sleep in one plastic bag.
> Times were 'ard lad, 'ard.


Plastic bags? When I were a kid my old mum had the same shopping bag made out of some material or other for years until finally the bottom fell out it. She then bought a shopping trolley. None of this fancy plastic stuff for her.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2020)

Shopping done, just need to sanitize some of it and find somewhere to put it......I really hate that part. There never seems to be enough space
MrsD is about to attempt a shower. Big improvement from a few days ago when daughter had to give her a chair wash. 
Pouring with rain here now. But the garden needs it


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Plastic bags? When I were a kid my old mum had the same shopping bag made out of some material or other for years until finally the bottom fell out it. She then bought a shopping trolley. None of this fancy plastic stuff for her.




Sounds a bit like Triggers broom that does


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When I were a lad 3 of us had to sleep in one plastic bag.
> Times were 'ard lad, 'ard.


Sleep? You got to sleep? Took us two hours to walk to pit, 20 hours at coal face, two hours home.........

....... turn round, two hours walk........


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When I were a lad 3 of us had to sleep in one plastic bag.
> Times were 'ard lad, 'ard.




Only 3 of you?


----------



## pawl (23 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Its more accurate in the area in which we normally operate ie 5 - 30 deg C.
> Eg.
> 5C × 2 = 10 .........add 30 and ypou get 40F which is 1° out.
> 10C × 2 = 20...... add 30 and you get 50F which is spot on.
> ...




Exactly what I do As yousay close enough


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Sounds a bit like Triggers broom that does


Great scene that from a great actor. Very funny.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2020)

23 years today since I lost my mum. She died the day before her 63rd birthday.....not much older than I am now! Wonder if she had never smoked, she might have still been here. Will never know.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Great scene that from a great actor. Very funny.


It was def a classic and one of the funniest


----------



## pawl (23 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Shopping done, just need to sanitize some of it and find somewhere to put it......I really hate that part. There never seems to be enough space
> MrsD is about to attempt a shower. Big improvement from a few days ago when daughter had to give her a chair wash.
> Pouring with rain here now. But the garden needs it



Please to hear Mrs D is improving.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sleep? You got to sleep? Took us two hours to walk to pit, 20 hours at coal face, two hours home.........
> 
> ....... turn round, two hours walk........


My Dad (who was a strict disciplinarian/right nasty bastard when he wanted) used to tell me that when he was at school he would walk home....2 miles, be given a list for the fish monger, walk 2 miles back to get it.....then 2 miles back home.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It was def a classic and one of the funniest


Along with "but my name's not Dave".


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2020)

It's


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 23 years today since I lost my mum. She died the day before her 63rd birthday.....not much older than I am now! Wonder if she had never smoked, she might have still been here. Will never know.


Always a sad day Mo. I've outlived both parents by 12+ years. Mother smoked, father smoked and drank (alcoholic). I never feel family history is an indication of our longevity.

Took five years to diagnose my mother with cancer rather than the irritable bowel syndrome it was thought to be.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 23 years today since I lost my mum. She died the day before her 63rd birthday.....not much older than I am now! Wonder if she had never smoked, she might have still been here. Will never know.


Feel for you Mo.....have lots of hugs from me 
MrsD was very close to her Mum (as I was) and still misses her.


----------



## pawl (23 Oct 2020)

Rear tyre on my winter bike needs sorting Pumped the tyres up on Wednesday intending to use it Thursday.to check every thing functioning o k Rear tyre had lost all pressure
That’s this morning sorted

Edit Pumped the tyre up again before I took the tyre off.Appears to have stayed inflated. Strange.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought all pubs that don't serve "substantial food" have been forced to close.......but tbh *I have more or less given up trying to understand the rules *



Depends where you are, and, hence, what "level" you are at.

We are at level 2. A couple of days ago, I went out to pub with 5 pals. Sitting outside, the rule of 6 applied. No limit on how long we were allowed to stay. Waitress/Barmaid came to table and took order(s), then delivered drinks. No food was consumed. Payment at end on a tab, via debit card. The accountant among us (not me) paid and sent us a "bill", which we paid into his account.

It all worked quite well, apart from being rather chilly!

I don't think we were breaking any rules, but, like you, I am not certain that I have kept up with the constantly changing "rules".


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Depends where you are, and, hence, what "level" you are at.
> 
> We are at level 2. A couple of days ago, I went out to pub with 5 pals. Sitting outside, the rule of 6 applied. No limit on how long we were allowed to stay. Waitress/Barmaid came to table and took order(s), then delivered drinks. No food was consumed. Payment at end on a tab, via debit card. The accountant among us (not me) paid and sent us a "bill", which we paid into his account.
> 
> ...



We're going to tier 2 at midnight, a favourite pub, The Royal Oak at brandon and a favourite Cafe, The Badgers Tea Room at the Brandon marsh Nature Reserve are staying at tier 1 despite only being 6 miles away, The reason is that they are under a different council, Rugby rather than Coventry.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> We're going to tier 2 at midnight, a favourite pub, The Royal Oak at brandon and a favourite Cafe, The Badgers Tea Room at the Brandon marsh Nature Reserve are staying at tier 1 despite only being 6 miles away, The reason is that they are under a different council, Rugby rather than Coventry.



Yes, it all seems bizarre. But, I suppose, we either have National restrictions, which apply everywhere, or, local restrictions, in which case, the "boundary" has to be drawn somewhere.

Personally, I am heartily fed-up of listening/watching the daily whinge-fest which is the News, to the point, I have not watched/listened for several months, which is probably why I am not sure what the "rules" actually are.


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, it all seems bizarre. But, I suppose, we either have National restrictions, which apply everywhere, or, local restrictions, in which case, the "boundary" has to be drawn somewhere.
> 
> Personally, I am heartily fed-up of listening/watching the daily whinge-fest which is the News, to the point, I have not watched/listened for several months, which is probably why I am not sure what the "rules" actually are.



I rarely watch the news.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Oct 2020)

That’s the shopping done, loads of toilet rolls but still no fruit clubs, in fact they’ve now removed the space for them in the shelf. I guess that means they don’t expect to be getting any more, at least for the forseeable 
It’s now . Tempted to put my feet up the rest of the day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought all pubs that don't serve "substantial food" have been forced to close.......but tbh I have more or less given up trying to understand the rules


So long as we know the rules in our own locations that’s all that matters.


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2020)

It's just started raining and we are about to walk down to the village. 
At least they're forecasting that it will stop in an hour or so.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> That’s the shopping done, loads of toilet rolls but still *no fruit clubs*, in fact they’ve now removed the space for them in the shelf. I guess that means they don’t expect to be getting any more, at least for the forseeable
> It’s now . Tempted to put my feet up the rest of the day.



I do grocery shopping (on-line) for a Brother-in-Law who is a vulnerable person and not computer literate.

I have noticed, over the past month or so, that ASDA are "out of stock" of the most mundane things (eg crisps, ready meals etc).

Is this a taste of things to come thanks to Mr Gove, I wonder?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I rarely watch the news.




Is this where someone says " I don't have a t.v.?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Plastic bags? When I were a kid my old mum had the same shopping bag made out of some material or other for years until finally the bottom fell out it. She then bought a shopping trolley. None of this fancy plastic stuff for her.


Yes for most (all?) of us on this thread our parents’ shopping trips were largely free of plastic bags and packaging.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> That’s the shopping done, loads of toilet rolls but still no fruit clubs, in fact they’ve now removed the space for them in the shelf. I guess that means they don’t expect to be getting any more, at least for the forseeable
> It’s now . Tempted to put my feet up the rest of the day.



" If you like a lot of chocolate on your biscuit join our club"...


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Is this where someone says " I don't have a t.v.?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2020)

Busy busy busy in the kitchen loaf making and 24 mince pies cooking I should have been a Master baker ......


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I rarely watch the news.


We have stopped watching the main news but sometimes watch the 30 minute local news at 1800.
Its nothing but arguments over Covid, doom and gloom or a mix of both.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Oct 2020)

We don’t get a local news, we only get a national news that the BBC treats as a regional news


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We don’t get a local news, we only get a national news that the BBC treats as a regional news


Reporting Scotland? Not very local to your region, but covers most things.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Will the pub be open ?



This was on the Bar last week, unfortunately the Coffee Porter wasn't quite ready. That's on the menu for tonight🍺🚲


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Is this where someone says " I don't have a t.v.?


I don't have a TV.......


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> This was on the Bar last week, unfortunately the Coffee Porter wasn't quite ready. That's on the menu for tonight🍺🚲
> 
> 
> View attachment 554077


9% coffee


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2020)

I'm sat in the hairdresser's with a coffee whilst my Good Lady has her hair done.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Oct 2020)

Still dreaming of moving up north. Conon Bridge/Maryburgh/possibly Dingwall seem to be the best Venn intersection of walking, cycling, and amenities. Much as we both love Speyside the road cycling there is very limited and the risk of it turning ever more into a tourist theme park appears high. In which case we’d prefer to visit it as daytrippers rather than stay as residents. Anyway, there’s no hurry, we can take another couple of years weighing all this up.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ - thanks for the tip about my aerial input to the set top box. I tightened the female input socket with a pair of pliers. It worked.


Yay! 


PaulSB said:


> Now another question. We like to keep the sockets in a cable tidy. We have four in an extension inside one of these. When I put everything back in the cable tidy pixelation returns but nothing like as badly.
> 
> Is it possible if cables are touching each other this creates interference? The aerial cable is not touching any electrical cables but is obviously close by.


I don't think it will be actual physical contact because the cables will be insulated, but if they are not adequately screened then they could be picking up interference from each other. (Screening is like the copper braid on the aerial cable. It is a grounded shield for the signal wire running down the centre of the cable.) If that were the problem then using better quality cables would be the answer. I wouldn't rush into that though because you could spend £20 on new cables but not get any improvement. (If you could borrow cables from someone else to try, that would be a way of finding out.)

Also, see if holding the cables makes any difference - it shouldn't do, but if they are picking up interference then that might make it worse or better

Try wiggling the cables to make sure that there is a good connection where they plug in. If that makes a difference then you need to make sure that every one is making a good solid connection at all times.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Oct 2020)

It has rained all day so far, eventually stopping at 13:00.

Out on folding bicycle to collect more street names, I have become obsessed! 

"V" thru "Y" today, if you allow for a fudge on "X" (ie Exeter, with a silent "E").

I have identified a "Z" in nearby Sunderland, but, that will have to wait for another day.


----------



## 12boy (23 Oct 2020)

Thanks for the conversion tips....it is easy if we are talking above 0 F, but it hurts my noggin when its below. I'll get it eventually. 
I learned when I came to windy Wyoming that the state flower is a Wal-Mart bag in a tree. And once I had to go to a conference about improving Social Security service to Alaskan Natives and Native Americans. An Inuit elder gave a presentation in which she held up her purse and asked if we knew what the white cordage it was made from was.....sinew, tendons, walrus or Caribou hide were the answers. It was made from strips of Wal-Mart bags.
5F this morning with a couple of inches of powder snow. 5 -30 ÷2 = -12. 5. Not too far off -15 C.


----------



## screenman (23 Oct 2020)

Pam was in M&S today and found a nice white wine down to £2.30 from £8 for a litre bottle, she bought 6 one is now very empty, happy days.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2020)

We had large G&Ts. Mrs P is making tea much to my relief.

Agreed the spec for my new bike with my LBS. I have to review a couple of wheel options, they have to check out availability of Shimano GRX.

Should have a price on Tuesday and then decide which way to go.


----------



## screenman (23 Oct 2020)

Borat, could be the booze but it seems extremely funny.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Borat, could be the booze but it seems extremely funny.



It's on our list for tomorrow night.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I have bimbled in the rain and puddles. Had more pleasant spins! The afternoon is supposed to be drier, but knowing me, I wouldn't bother going by then so that's it done. Tomorrow is even worse so won't be doing anything.
> 
> This porridge is going to be good after that.


You'll not be having porridge for two days!!


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Plastic bags? When I were a kid my old mum had the same shopping bag made out of some material or other for years until finally the bottom fell out it. She then bought a shopping trolley. None of this fancy plastic stuff for her.


I'm still using the first "Bag for Life" I left the supermarket with. The first one I got never made it to the door.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

Intitquiet


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2020)

🍰🍵 taken three times daily will beat any other test...........more fun than a cotton bud up the nose.

Forecast is dreadful, 90% chance of heavy rain with 24mph winds 09.00-23.00. Wind is forecast to reduce to 10 tonight. 

I'm now going to doze. I have self-assembly armchair and bookshelves to tackle later. 👷🔨📏📐✏️⚠️

You may feel I'm a bit bored.......catch you all later and please BEHAVE!!


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2020)




----------



## screenman (24 Oct 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2020)

Morning. Heavy rain and wind at the moment. Even I am not going out in that at the moment.


----------



## screenman (24 Oct 2020)

Not going out, you are not alone in that idea.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks, another one here who may not ride today.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2020)

Its not looking good.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2020)

Made the mistake of checking the tv tonight. BBC has a whole evening of Little Mix and Strictly Come Dancing. Dire


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2020)

Coooeee. Nasty rain and wind here as well. I shall slob all day and have lots of  and maybe a morsel or 2 of cake .

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Oct 2020)

Morning all, here too. Supposed to ease late morning.

Spent most of yesterday afternoon completely absorbed by a series I’d taped from ages ago about the Manchester property boom, utterly fascinating and quite an eye opener. So this is the sort of thing that’s fuelling my pension


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
An excellent evening in the Butchers Dog has left me feeling a bit vague. Note to self, drinking 9% Coffee Porter and then demolishing half a tub of ice cream when you stagger in the door doesn’t make for a restful night
Have a lovely peaceful day folks.


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning to have a mooch around the BJ Bargain Store (always thought that was an unfortunate name for a shop).
Always reminds me of the joke - 
"Excuse me miss, have you ever kissed a parrot?"
"No.......but I've kissed a cockatoo."

I'll get me coat.............


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

Flu jab this afternoon. Aren't I lucky?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2020)

Getting the rumbles...........it's either another earthquake or I need my breakfast.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2020)

Crikey.......you should hear the rain just now!

We are currently under here.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2020)

I'm up again, it's warm here today as the heating never came on


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey.......you should hear the rain just now!
> 
> We are currently under here.
> 
> View attachment 554193


Just reaching us now. What’s the website you’re getting these images from ?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> An excellent evening in the Butchers Dog has left me feeling a bit vague. Note to self, drinking 9% Coffee Porter and then demolishing half a tub of ice cream when you stagger in the door doesn’t make for a restful night
> Have a lovely peaceful day folks.


Been there. Done that. 😄 The older we get the worse it is.


----------



## Paulus (24 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow wheezers.
The weather looks a bit dire no matter where we are in the country.
Another quick bimble out on the bike for some supplies this morning and then setting down to watch the Giro.
Yesterday's meeting at the Mitre went well. Gary the landlord has organised things really well, inside and outside. He has slightly reduced the range of ales on offer, but there is still 6 to choose from.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just reaching us now. What’s the website you’re getting these images from ?


The Met Office app gives a very similar one but the colouring isn't quite so dramatic - Mo's is more fun. 😆


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2020)

So I'm back after a very good two hours sleep come size. A bit fitful but better than being awake.

The wind has arrived. Judging by the trees we're at 20/25 mph gusting to 40ish. Raining but not dramatically so.

I'm ready to tackle shelves and chair. Have messaged all my buddies for a ride tomorrow offering two of my favourite routes 

See two hours extra sleep and I'm bounding with enthusiasm rather than bored and lustless.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just reaching us now. What’s the website you’re getting these images from ?


https://www.netweather.tv/live-weather/radar


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> https://www.netweather.tv/live-weather/radar


Thanks 
The red bit has just got to us !


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Thanks
> The red bit has just got to us !


Hoping it's just passing over and might be dry enough at least for a walk later. I don't like days I can't get out at all........get quite agitated!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2020)

This is us at the moment


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Made the mistake of checking the tv tonight. BBC has a whole evening of Little Mix and Strictly Come Dancing. Dire


I might record those progs so I can sit down on Sunday and watch them over and over all day.
Of course I might not


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> This is us at the moment
> 
> View attachment 554200


Is that you at the top......."available at Quickfit" ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is that you at the top......."available at Quickfit" ?



I thought that too Dave, but didn't want to risk the wrath of Welshie!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I thought that too Dave, but didn't want to risk the wrath of Welshie!


She is a real softee at heart, if you can find it.
If you meet her and want to leave in one piece (not many do) then take a rather large slice of cream cake as an offering.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So I'm back after a very good two hours sleep come size. A bit fitful but better than being awake.
> 
> The wind has arrived. Judging by the trees we're at 20/25 mph gusting to 40ish. Raining but not dramatically so.
> 
> ...


Was it extra sleep, or just catching up on sleep missed earlier this morning?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is that you at the top......."available at Quickfit" ?






Tenkaykev said:


> I thought that too Dave, but didn't want to risk the wrath of Welshie!




It's a good job i have a sense of humour.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2020)

This could turn out to be a sh*t day.
MrsD is improving slowly but still sleeping a lot and not eating much.
I am improving but it takes a while to come round. I am still weak and keep losing balance but OK I can handle that.
Then........
0830 I get a phone call to say the aunty has
Collapsed and someone has phoned for an ambulance. Neither me or MrsD are capable of getting there so I phone the SiL and she has gone round with her hubby.
Latest update.......
2 hours later.....no ambulance. They, of course, blame covid 19 .
We are just waiting.
Hey Ho.......onwards and upwards


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> This could turn out to be a sh*t day.
> MrsD is improving slowly but still sleeping a lot and not eating much.
> I am improving but it takes a while to come round. I am still weak and keep losing balance but OK I can handle that.
> Then........
> ...


What a worry  I am really starting to dread this autumn/winter and how things are going to pan out. Not just Covid itself but all the other things that are being affected.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> This could turn out to be a sh*t day.
> MrsD is improving slowly but still sleeping a lot and not eating much.
> I am improving but it takes a while to come round. I am still weak and keep losing balance but OK I can handle that.
> Then........
> ...


Hope the outcome isn't a bad one.

Watch yourselves.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2020)

I'm in Palmers garden centre at Ullusthorpe with a coffee and a sausage batch. I've decided to ride a short one.


----------



## screenman (24 Oct 2020)

Right that is it I am going to do something soon, lazing around in my PJ's just will not do. Mind you having said that I have been proactive this morning it that my brothers Xmas pressie has been ordered so another one ticked off the list.

Now the moral bit, is it wrong to use the gift token I was given as a pressie from him nearly 2 years ago wrong to use to buy his pressie?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2020)

Anyway.
@Drago @welsh dragon 
I am thinking of coming over to the dark side.........and getting an ebike.
I bought a new Whyte Stirling and used it maybe 4 times before these problems hit. I am writing this year off and will hopefully be ok for next spring.
1st step......I have just given my nice shiny bike to my son.
2nd step......research into what to buy.
Ribble do a nice looking hybrid which they claim weighs 13.5 Kg.......about the same as my old hard tail.
Gears are Sram 1 x 11 which should do me.
What think the wise old heads of the retired CCrs ?


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway.
> @Drago @welsh dragon
> I am thinking of coming over to the dark side.........and getting an ebike.
> I bought a new Whyte Stirling and used it maybe 4 times before these problems hit. I am writing this year off and will hopefully be ok for next spring.
> ...


You gave your bike away!!!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Right that is it I am going to do something soon, lazing around in my PJ's just will not do. Mind you having said that I have been proactive this morning it that my brothers Xmas pressie has been ordered so another one ticked off the list.
> 
> Now the moral bit, is it wrong to use the gift token I was given as a pressie from him nearly 2 years ago wrong to use to buy his pressie?


Definitely a good idea.
Gift tokens are imo very hard to spend.
We got some for NEXT......dreadful. Took us 2 years and we eventually used them to buy someone else a present.
Your Bro gave you them to get something useful......a present for him is useful.
A clear win win imo.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You gave your bike away!!!


To my little boy.
I would rather give it to my son who will appreciate it that sell it privately and take a hit.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Right that is it I am going to do something soon, lazing around in my PJ's just will not do. Mind you having said that I have been proactive this morning it that my brothers Xmas pressie has been ordered so another one ticked off the list.


I have done this recently and think it very acceptable. I was given a substantial gift token which at the time I couldn't spend as I needed nothing. I bought one of my boys some cycle kit he needed.

When ready I'll buy myself something I need/want guilt free** Problem with gift vouchers is if the retailer doesn't stock what you're after you end up buying something you don't really want.

** I've got my eye on some really good bike packing gear but can't make a decision till the new bike arrives and I can calculate stem length etc.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway.
> @Drago @welsh dragon
> I am thinking of coming over to the dark side.........and getting an ebike.
> I bought a new Whyte Stirling and used it maybe 4 times before these problems hit. I am writing this year off and will hopefully be ok for next spring.
> ...


Go for it. I have some thoughts I'll post later as Mrs P can be heard stirring upstairs. 😄


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway.
> @Drago @welsh dragon
> I am thinking of coming over to the dark side.........and getting an ebike.
> I bought a new Whyte Stirling and used it maybe 4 times before these problems hit. I am writing this year off and will hopefully be ok for next spring.
> ...




Nice looking bikes. And the weight is excellent as well. I can't see where it says anything about the mileage you might be able to get from it, but I think your average mileage on a ride is about 20 to 25 miles so you should be OK.

I must admit I am not very knowledgeable regarding gearing etc, so I will bough to Drago's superior knowledge on that.

It looks like you can't remove the battery so will have to.make sure you have somewhere to plug the whole bike into.

I really think you will like an ebike. It will put a smile on your face.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice looking bikes. And the weight is excellent as well. I can't see where it says anything about the mileage you might be able to get from it, but I think your average mileage on a ride is about 20 to 25 miles so you should be OK.
> 
> I must admit I am not very knowledgeable regarding gearing etc, so I will bough to Drago's superior knowledge on that.
> 
> ...


Must resist, must resist....


----------



## GM (24 Oct 2020)

Morning all... A very late start for me, just got up. Suppose I've got to get used to being a dad's taxi again, 1o/c last nights call .

Looks like we're in for our spot of rain this afternoon, not as bad as up north though!

Good idea about the ebike @Dave7


----------



## pawl (24 Oct 2020)

Morning all.I know it’s nearly PM My wind speed indicator (a watering can ) has been blown from beneath the garden bench to come to rest against the compost bin at the far end of the garden.Indicating no cycling day for Pawl I will say it WIMP WIMP


----------



## oldwheels (24 Oct 2020)

Gales and northerly wind which is not a good combination. Main ferry is off as first sailing cancelled and then broken down until at least midday. After some hesitation the late boat on Friday did sail as getting stuck in Oban at 9.30 at night is not good. Used to be at 2245 but since it was coming from Colonsay it was always late and not usually in Craignure before midnight. By then if I was on it I had already done about 400 miles and nobody spared the horses on the 21 miles up the road apart from a few terrified tourists.
Talking of which a normally reliable source tells me that a bus party in the town the other day was from Manchester. WTF are they doing here? The Isle of Wight is blaming rising covid infection on bus parties and holiday home owners.
Meanwhile the coal merchant has no smokeless fuel. He bought it from Ireland and a lorry arrived in Oban grossing 45 tonnes. The limit for the ferry is 42 tonnes so the driver went and sold some to an Oban merchant to get below the limit but then he only had 2 lashing points when 4 are required so had to get that sorted. Turns out to be ordinary house coal anyway which is no use to me. Since there will not be any smokeless until next week the coal merchant scraped together about 25kilos and is delivering if free to me as an apology.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice looking bikes. And the weight is excellent as well. I can't see where it says anything about the mileage you might be able to get from it, but I think your average mileage on a ride is about 20 to 25 miles so you should be OK.
> 
> I must admit I am not very knowledgeable regarding gearing etc, so I will bough to Drago's superior knowledge on that.
> 
> ...


Ahhh I assumed you could remove batteries on all modern ebikes.
More research needed me thinks.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh I assumed you could remove batteries on all modern ebikes.
> More research needed me thinks.




@Pale Rider is also the go to guy for ebikes.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh I assumed you could remove batteries on all modern ebikes.
> More research needed me thinks.



It looks like the battery is in the frame hidden so probably not.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

Though for the day.
In 25 hours time, it'll be this time again.


----------



## screenman (24 Oct 2020)

Waxing tender parts hurts.


----------



## screenman (24 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Though for the day.
> In 25 hours time, it'll be this time again.



Confusious says they who look into the future need to eat more cake.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Confusious says they who look into the future need to eat more cake.


Confusious not eat cake.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Confusious not eat cake.


Confusious not eat cake for only one reason.......Welshie got to it first


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Waxing tender parts hurts.


I'm not happy with that image......


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2020)

It's


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Definitely a good idea.
> Gift tokens are imo very hard to spend.


When we moved to North Devon, 15 years ago, a lot of friends and family bought us gift vouchers, not realising that most of them involved at least a 100 mile round trip to spend them.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2020)

@Dave7 I'm not competent enough to comment on the bike's technical spec but overall it looks very nice to me. I agree with @welsh dragon that the battery is internal. The charging points appear to be in the top tube near the stem or at the bottom of the down tube. If you have a garage and an extension cable it shouldn't be a problem.

You may find the ratio between gears on a 1x quite wide. I have a friend who feels this but he's happy with the ride he gets. I considered 1x for my new bike. I chose 2x because I think having a mixture of 1x and 2x bikes would leave me confused - I like familiarity.

A few general points. One of my cycle buddies has had heart issues for the 25-30 years I've known him. Eventually he had to stop riding. When the consultant gave him the all clear he started back on a hybrid and we all wandered along with him on Mondays. He then bought an Orbea road ebike. This got him back to fitness and pace. He now rides with us regularly on a standard road bike although not at present due to Covid-19.

I vaguely know a lady of 83 who rides all over, solo, on her road ebike. She is famous throughout Lancashire. Everyone knows of Violet!

We see a lot of older people out on hybrid ebikes both solo and as couples. They all appear to be having a great time.

I and my buddies are all certain we will move to ebikes if/when we need one.

On Ribble cycles I know they have been well thought of across the country for a very long time. Strangely they weren't common in Lancashire and that often made me wonder about quality? However in my club over the last 18 months more and more Ribbles are appearing and are being met with nods of approval. I know several people seriously considering a Ribble for their next purchase - this didn't use to be the case and we are about 6 miles from the main office, workshop etc.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2020)

@welsh dragon @PaulSB
Edit
Paul.......just got your post.

Just spoken with Ribble. Some interesting points.
1. The battery cannot be removed. Its in the down tube to make it look like a conventional bike.
Not sure if that is a problem tbh.
2. They will build it to my spec apart from the gearing which would be Sram 1 x 11
3. Weight for the basic hybrid is 12.5 kg which is not to shoddy
4. Its pedal assist so you need to keep pedaling as normal.
5. There are 3 modes. You can expect 30-60 miles per charge.

What think you ?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon @PaulSB
> Edit
> Paul.......just got your post.
> 
> ...




I thought so. Battery isn't a problem unless you need to change it, but there must be a way to put another battery in it.

Mileage is good enough.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Definitely a good idea.
> Gift tokens are imo very hard to spend.
> We got some for NEXT......dreadful. Took us 2 years and we eventually used them to buy someone else a present.
> Your Bro gave you them to get something useful......a present for him is useful.
> A clear win win imo.



if I'm asked what I want for Xmas or Birthday I always reply cold hard cash, it makes life easier that way.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not happy with that image......



I think we need the mind bleach, I've never waxed anything so I know nothing about it.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I think we need the mind bleach, I've never waxed anything so I know nothing about it.



Don't it will make your eyes water


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Waxing tender parts hurts.


Didn't someone get their underneath waxed, not so long ago!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> https://www.netweather.tv/live-weather/radar


That worked most well, using the radar image I was able to time my ride perfectly to avoid the wet stuff . Particularly useful here because we have no visibility from the house of what’s coming from the west.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I thought so. Battery isn't a problem unless you need to change it, but there must be a way to put another battery in it.
> 
> Mileage is good enough.


The said battery should last 5 years +, but what happens after that, company changes the design your battery becomes obsolete with no replacement, be careful with frame internal battery, they look nice, but think about the future


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Didn't someone get their underneath waxed, not so long ago!


I think I will stick to shaving


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I think I will stick to shaving


Your underside!!


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your underside!!


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2020)

I have bimbled, got back about an hour ago having ridden 42 miles, rode over to Palmers Garden Centre in Ullesthorpe, got my timing spot on, a quarter of an hour after I got back home the rain started, I only had one short light shower whilst I was out. I followed a regular route out, Shilton, Withybrook, then a short section of the Fosseway then into Claybrook Pava and onto Ullesthorpe. On the way back I rode a short loop over to Leire then over to Frolesworth and back into Ullesthorpe and used the route out to ride down to Monks Kirby, in the village I turned though Stretton Under Fosse and then turned right to use a route I hadn't used for a while and ride down the side of Coombe Abby and onto the main road into Coventry, then I turned for home up Clifford Bridge road and Sewall Highway. A lovely ride out, mostly with a tailwind, but a harder slower ride home. most of it into a headwind. It turned out to be a good morning out on my bike.


----------



## screenman (24 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Didn't someone get their underneath waxed, not so long ago!



I think that was where I read that it hurt, no way would I have it done.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Made the mistake of checking the tv tonight. BBC has a whole evening of Little Mix and Strictly Come Dancing. Dire



Little Mix we cannot stand, even for a few seconds!

Mrs @BoldonLad is a fan of Strictly Come Dancing, but, and I quote "only interested in the dancing, cannot stand all of the other cr*p, especially Winkleman". So, we normally record it, and she watches it later, FF through all of the cr*p, which reduces the program time by about 50%.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Oct 2020)

Now sat in front of Eurosport for the rest of the afternoon


----------



## oldwheels (24 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't it will make your eyes water


A bit like sticky surgical tape when the hair has grown underneath. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> A bit like sticky surgical tape when the hair has grown underneath. Don't ask how I know.




Wuss. Try a much larger area.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wuss. Try a much larger area.


What do you know!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2020)

@Dave7 that all sounds good to me. This may sound daft. I prefer Sram to Shimano but I've only had it on one bike, my Dolan. Always had Shimano because every bike I've ever bought came with it and didn't fancy the cost and hassle of swapping everything. I'm quite happy with Shimano but feel Sram has a more positive shift.

The battery longevity is a good point. Probably worth asking the question about replacement in the future. Does "not removable" mean it can't be taken out for charging or, I know it's possibly ridiculous to think this, it's not removable at all? That is can't be changed.

My mate's Orbea does 70ish so I feel 30-60 is on the low side but it may well fit your ride plans/range. Obviously range is dependent on terrain, conditions etc.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2020)

I've just been for a walk in the  and some lousy sod has blocked the whole road with fly tip, it's a small road leading to four houses, must have happened last night with a large tipper truck


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon @PaulSB
> Edit
> Paul.......just got your post.
> 
> ...



We have not moved to eBike (yet), so, I am not very familiar with them, but....

Friends who have them, and use them when caravanning / motor homing, usually remove battery when bike is on (rear) carrier to (a) make theft less attractive (b) reduce weight, although, the bike you indicate is a lightweight! 

Must say, from my position of ignorance, that looks a superb bicycle 

Enjoy!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Now sat in front of Eurosport for the rest of the afternoon


Reminds me, better check and see how St Johnstone are faring against Dundee United. I suspect not well.


----------



## 12boy (24 Oct 2020)

Here's a question I've had. Are you all British even if you live in Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland? Is being English the same as British? Or are you like Native Americans who self identify as tribal members, i.e. Arapaho, Utes etc, so you are Yorkshirians, Devon(ish) Cornish and so forth? And if you go with the latter, is it where you were born or where you live now?
Have a blizzard coming in at 3 pm which gives us -22C tomorrow night and since its a balmy -1C now I 'll squeeze in a ride before the poo hits the fan. Hasta Luego, amigos y amigas.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Here's a question I've had. Are you all British even if you live in Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland? Is being English the same as British? Or are you like Native Americans who self identify as tribal members, i.e. Arapaho, Utes etc, so you are Yorkshirians, Devon(ish) Cornish and so forth? And if you go with the latter, is it where you were born or where you live now?
> Have a blizzard coming in at 3 pm which gives us -22C tomorrow night and since its a balmy -1C now I 'll squeeze in a ride before the poo hits the fan. Hasta Luego, amigos y amigas.


I consider myself Scottish and British.


----------



## screenman (24 Oct 2020)

Around this day 46 years ago Pam and myself along with our two month old son were made homeless, no wonder we are sitting here feeling quite happy with ourselves.

12boy, I was born on a small speck of dust in a huge universe, lucky I guess where it was as I certainly had no choice in the matter. So I guess that makes me an earthling.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Here's a question I've had. Are you all British even if you live in Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland? Is being English the same as British? Or are you like Native Americans who self identify as tribal members, i.e. Arapaho, Utes etc, so you are Yorkshirians, Devon(ish) Cornish and so forth? And if you go with the latter, is it where you were born or where you live now?
> Have a blizzard coming in at 3 pm which gives us -22C tomorrow night and since its a balmy -1C now I 'll squeeze in a ride before the poo hits the fan. Hasta Luego, amigos y amigas.




I am a transplant from the same continent as you. I am not British, English, or Welsh.


----------



## Paulus (24 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Here's a question I've had. Are you all British even if you live in Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland? Is being English the same as British? Or are you like Native Americans who self identify as tribal members, i.e. Arapaho, Utes etc, so you are Yorkshirians, Devon(ish) Cornish and so forth? And if you go with the latter, is it where you were born or where you live now?
> Have a blizzard coming in at 3 pm which gives us -22C tomorrow night and since its a balmy -1C now I 'll squeeze in a ride before the poo hits the fan. Hasta Luego, amigos y amigas.


Anyone can be British. Not only from England, Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland. This also includes commonwealth countries such as India, and the sub continent, and African countries.
Most Scots, Welsh and Irish would say they are not British, but Welsh, Scottish etc.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Here's a question I've had. Are you all British even if you live in Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland? Is being English the same as British? Or are you like Native Americans who self identify as tribal members, i.e. Arapaho, Utes etc, so you are Yorkshirians, Devon(ish) Cornish and so forth? And if you go with the latter, is it where you were born or where you live now?
> Have a blizzard coming in at 3 pm which gives us -22C tomorrow night and since its a balmy -1C now I 'll squeeze in a ride before the poo hits the fan. Hasta Luego, amigos y amigas.


White British


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wuss. Try a much larger area.



Well @classic33 , it seems as though @welsh dragon has thrown the gauntlet down!
"Back, Sack and Crack" seems to be the only way to rise to the challenge. 😄😄


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2020)

English Brummie by birth.
British by geography.
Devonian by choice - but never denying my roots.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The battery longevity is a good point. Probably worth asking the question about replacement in the future. Does "not removable" mean it can't be taken out for charging or, I know it's possibly ridiculous to think this, it's not removable at all? That is can't be changed.


Seek and ye shall find!


Ribble blurb said:


> *How do I charge the battery?* Simply plug the bike into a household socket using the supplied charger and cable. An optional range extender is also available which can be charged away from the bike. When connected to the bike it charges the main battery when the bike is stationary.
> 
> *What type of battery is it?* The system uses a 36V/250Wh Panasonic 18650GA-10S2/P Li-Ion battery.
> 
> ...


If you do your research you will find that '_500 charge cycles_' is pretty much going from fully charged to fully discharged and then going back to fully charged again. That hammers the battery and wouldn't normally be needed except on long rides. Don't keep the battery fully charged or fully discharged (that reduces battery life). Top it back up to (say) 50% after a ride, leave it at that while the bike is not being used, and then put it on charge to top it up to 100% a couple of hours before going for your next ride. That way you would probably eke out the battery to well over 1,000 charge cycles.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2020)

PS While talking about batteries... The same applies to Li-ion batteries in all _other _machines/devices too. Laptop batteries for example, can get worn out pretty quickly by frequent charging to full capacity. I have a battery conservation setting on my Lenovo laptop which switches charging off at 60% and maintains it at that level of charge while plugged in. if I am going to use the laptop away from the mains, I charge to 100% before disconnecting.

I've just checked - my Lenovo battery has only lost 2.5% of its design capacity in over 2 years of careful use. I have worn out batteries completely in under 2 years in the past by overcharging them.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Here's a question I've had. Are you all British even if you live in Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland? Is being English the same as British? Or are you like Native Americans who self identify as tribal members, i.e. Arapaho, Utes etc, so you are Yorkshirians, Devon(ish) Cornish and so forth? And if you go with the latter, is it where you were born or where you live now?
> Have a blizzard coming in at 3 pm which gives us -22C tomorrow night and since its a balmy -1C now I 'll squeeze in a ride before the poo hits the fan. Hasta Luego, amigos y amigas.


I was born in Hampshire - which is where your New Hampshire name comes from - but have lived in Surrey, London, Worcestershire, Yorkshire and now Lancashire. I've been in Lancashire for +/- 38 years and consider this home and while I can't claim to be Lancastrian I'm very proud to live here and be associated with the county. My nationality is English but my citizenship is British. I don't really make a big thing out of either, especially if I'm abroad in Europe. On forms I identify as White British - if I have to.

FYI someone from Yorkshire is a Yorkshireman before @classic33 tells you off!!


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Flu jab this afternoon. Aren't I lucky?


I'm extremely worried, no sign of Drago . Last seen going for a flu jab.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I was born in Hampshire - which is where your New Hampshire name comes from - but have lived in Surrey, London, Worcestershire, Yorkshire and now Lancashire. I've been in Lancashire for +/- 38 years and consider this home and while I can't claim to be Lancastrian I'm very proud to live here and be associated with the county. My nationality is English but my citizenship is British. I don't really make a big thing out of either, especially if I'm abroad in Europe. On forms I identify as White British - if I have to.
> 
> *FYI someone from Yorkshire is a Yorkshireman before @classic33 tells you off!!*


@12boy, he's part right. It's only the males that can be called a Yorkshireman.
And even then you'd have to be born within the Yorkshire boundary.

This includes those affected by the theft on the 1st April 1974*, when they moved The County boundary, and woke up on the wrong side of the new County line. This also means that there are a few from the Red Rose County, now in Yorkshire that never will be Yorkshire.

Correct, non gender specific title, for those born within the boundary is Tyke. This term does not apply to those who move into The County.

Missen, Yorkshire born n'bred, buttered in Ireland.

*We will one day reclaim, that which was taken from us on this day.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Well @classic33 , it seems as though @welsh dragon has thrown the gauntlet down!
> "Back, Sack and Crack" seems to be the only way to rise to the challenge. 😄😄


T'weren't me she wer talking abhat


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> 12boy, I was born on a small speck of dust in a huge universe, lucky I guess where it was as I certainly had no choice in the matter. So I guess that makes me an earthling.


There's some who say I'm not from this planet.


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2020)

Just heard that VW are collaborating with Toyota on a new electric city car aimed at the Yorkshire market.
It's going to be called the 'Ay-Up'........


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Here's a question I've had. Are you all British even if you live in Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland? Is being English the same as British? Or are you like Native Americans who self identify as tribal members, i.e. Arapaho, Utes etc, so you are Yorkshirians, Devon(ish) Cornish and so forth? And if you go with the latter, is it where you were born or where you live now?
> Have a blizzard coming in at 3 pm which gives us -22C tomorrow night and since its a balmy -1C now I 'll squeeze in a ride before the poo hits the fan. Hasta Luego, amigos y amigas.


As far as I know I’m mostly Celtic British/Danish/German, in the sense of Celtic British and Anglo-Saxon. I would expect MrsF, Edinburgh-born and bred, to be the same. She of course would identify as Scottish but historically Lothian is part of Celtic and Anglo-Saxon Northumberland not Scotland. It’s ironic that the local language is called Scots but is derived from the language of the Angles the same as English.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just heard that VW are collaborating with Toyota on a new electric city car aimed at the Yorkshire market.
> It's going to be called the 'Ay-Up'........


Just remember, these electric assist bikes were invented in Yorkshire*. Only those made by Yorkshire folk can carry the name eebikes though.

*Out of sympathy for those from the flatter southern areas, who had trouble with some of the local inclines. ebikes are a cheap copy of the original.


----------



## Sterlo (24 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> @12boy, he's part right. It's only the males that can be called a Yorkshireman.
> And even then you'd have to be born within the Yorkshire boundary.
> 
> This includes those affected by the theft on the 1st April 1974*, when they moved The County boundary, and woke up on the wrong side of the new County line. This also means that there are a few from the Red Rose County, now in Yorkshire that never will be Yorkshire.
> ...


If you're talking about that Humber*** garbage, as far as I am concerned it never existed. We always called ourselves East Yorkshire. I was born in Yorkshire, lived here all my life (including after 1974) and I'm a proud Yorkshireman.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> I'm extremely worried, no sign of Drago . Last seen going for a flu jab.


He is suffering severe distress. He misheard and thought he was going for a poo jab.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

Sterlo said:


> If you're talking about that Humber*** garbage, as far as I am concerned it never existed. We always called ourselves East Yorkshire. I was born in Yorkshire, lived here all my life (including after 1974) and I'm a proud Yorkshireman.


Nay lad, next County northwards is Yorkshire, next County westwards is Yorkshire. 
Red Rose County is west of the County to your west. Next bar one.


----------



## 12boy (24 Oct 2020)

Thank you all for your replies...I had suspected a certain degree of love and pride for your origins and where you live. It's funny, I lived in New Mexico from age 10 to 20, then Colorado for 18 years and now Wyoming for 28 but never thought of myself as a Coloradan. I am a New Mexican Wyomingite, both states being different in their own ways from mainstream America. Cowboy Up and Vaya Con Dios!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2020)

Rain back on again. Hope tomorrow is better. 

Everyone remembering to put their clocks back tonight?


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Rain back on again. Hope tomorrow is better.
> 
> *Everyone remembering to put their clocks back tonight?*


It's tomorrow morning!
You can't legally have two midnights.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's tomorrow morning!
> You can't legally have two midnights.


We're retired, we can have whatever we want!! 😆


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Rain back on again. Hope tomorrow is better.
> 
> Everyone remembering to put their clocks back tonight?


Oooohhh does that mean I can have a lie in


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We're retired, we can have whatever we want!! 😆


Well you've got an extra hour tomorrow.

Two midnights, in less than twenty-four hours, would have a greater effect on computers than the Millennium Bug could ever have done.


----------



## Paulus (24 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Rain back on again. Hope tomorrow is better.
> 
> Everyone remembering to put their clocks back tonight?


Instead of waking up up at 5am, it will be 4am


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Instead of waking up up at 5am, it will be 4am


An alternative point of view... Instead of feeling guilty for lounging around in bed at 10:00 (after 5 or 6 hours sleep), I can lounge around in bed until 10:00 after 6 or 7 hours sleep)!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Oct 2020)

Annoying thing about the clocks changing is lying in bed looking at the DAB clock radio and wondering whether or not it has changed itself

some years it has already changed - other years I have to put it onto radio and then it decides to change

so tomorrow morning I will have no idea what time it is


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Annoying thing about the clocks changing is lying in bed looking at the DAB clock radio and wondering whether or not it has changed itself
> 
> some years it has already changed - other years I have to put it onto radio and then it decides to change
> 
> so tomorrow morning I will have no idea what time it is


You're worried about what time?

I find what day is a bigger problem


----------



## Sterlo (24 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nay lad, next County northwards is Yorkshire, next County westwards is Yorkshire.
> Red Rose County is west of the County to your west. Next bar one.


I prefer this one, we've even got a North Yorks buffer, there's 2 decent counties between us and them who shall not be uttered.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You're worried about what time?
> 
> I find what day is a bigger problem


Maybe we should turn the clocks forward a year and hope we wake up and find Covid19 is gone! Somehow, I suspect barring a miracle we will still be having to be careful next year


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

Sterlo said:


> I prefer this one, we've even got a North Yorks buffer, there's 2 decent counties between us and them who shall not be uttered.
> View attachment 554327


And it shows East Yorkshire doesn't exist!


----------



## Sterlo (24 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> And it shows East Yorkshire doesn't exist!


 Okay if you're going to be really picky, but it's still us and them.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Oct 2020)

Sterlo said:


> I prefer this one, we've even got a North Yorks buffer, there's 2 decent counties between us and them who shall not be uttered.
> View attachment 554327


What is this Yorkshire of which you speak ?


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> What is this Yorkshire of which you speak ?
> View attachment 554330


And what's left of that today?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Oct 2020)

I live on the borders between Mercia and The Dane land

people used to fight over this place

or - more likely - they used to fight each other so the other person had to put up with it


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Oct 2020)

Morning all, I appear to be first today !
Forecast not too bad today, will be going for a walk then settling down for the Giro


----------



## screenman (25 Oct 2020)

Good morning, 7.20 and still in bed this is no good.


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

It's finally stopped raining, and GMT is now here. Hurrah!


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> It's finally stopped raining, and GMT is now here. Hurrah!


and where have you been? People have been worried


----------



## screenman (25 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> It's finally stopped raining, and G&T is now here. Hurrah!


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2020)

Good morning all


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A good night’s sleep and the rain has stopped. A little run is on the cards, a squelchy run on the Heath is favourite.
have a lovely peaceful day folks


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

Good morrow to one and all. Wow. It's light here. Stay safe folks.


----------



## Paulus (25 Oct 2020)

Good morning all, 
The rain has finally stopped, it woke me up in the night, hammering on the windows. 
It will be another soggy dog walking session this morning. 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## numbnuts (25 Oct 2020)

Morning all it's been a long night


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

What time is it?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2020)

Hello leisurely folk. It's either going to be glorious or pee down. Rather windy as well.

Meeting one of the ladies for a ride at 9.00 - I hope. When it's this windy she has been known to change her mind. If this happens I'll head out solo to a little local challenge I have in mind.

Depending on this afternoon's weather I will either slob around or sweep up leaves.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2020)

Good morning all.
A couple of sad but staggering things to share with you, if I may 
1. The ambulance came and they took the aunty to hospital.
At this point its important to remember that she is 95** AND weighs less than 7 stone.
2. She has a broken hip !!!!
More staggering she broke it 6 weeks ago but battled on with paracetamol as......she didn't want to bother people.

The doctor is trying to decide whether to operate or not.
**we asked the question but were politely told......no visiting. So aged 95, probably scared, she is alone in hospital. Very sad.
I will bore keep you informed as I find out anything.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2020)

A clear sky here. A little early rain forecast then sunshine is promised.
@PaulSB any chance we can have our Harvey Elliot back ??
2 games for you and equal top player ratings PLUS a other goal


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2020)

Hope all goes well @Dave7


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A clear sky here. A little early rain forecast then sunshine is promised.
> @PaulSB any chance we can have our Harvey Elliot back ??
> 2 games for you and equal top player ratings PLUS a other goal


No!!!! After he's made his PL debut next season. 

Friend of mine is a diehard Coventry fan - he'll be glad we're not riding together today.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> A couple of sad but staggering things to share with you, if I may
> 1. The ambulance came and they took the aunty to hospital.
> At this point its important to remember that she is 95** AND weighs less than 7 stone.
> ...



@Dave7 my best wishes for this to go well, and its all sorted quickly. This no visiting isn't good for anybody, drove me nuts when my Good lady had a fall recently and was in hospital.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2020)

Enjoying my breakfast now. Was out really early and managed to do a half marathon extremely slowly. Bit of rain and lots of puddles but nice quiet roads until the odd vehicle the last couple of miles.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Oct 2020)

Cold windy day with light rain promised. 
Our ferry service is a bit chaotic as yesterday our main ferry broke down as well as some weather problems. Now another has broken down somewhere else and ours is going off to cover so a large part of Monday with no Oban ferry. The small Lochaline ferry had to do a shuttle service on Saturday to cope and Corran ferry had to run 2 boats. This is all very well if you are heading south but going to Oban is an 80 mile trip that way as opposed to 21 to Craignure. Never heard of such numbers in the past at this time of year.
Does not appear to deter the escapees from the covid hotspots { or so I suspect}.
The holiday home opposite me had tenants obviously leaving about midday on Saturday and by about 6 o'clock the next lot had moved in. Deep cleaning anyone? As this house is built slightly below my level and directly opposite I cannot help but see what is going on.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> A couple of sad but staggering things to share with you, if I may
> 1. The ambulance came and they took the aunty to hospital.
> At this point its important to remember that she is 95** AND weighs less than 7 stone.
> ...




Oh dear. Elderly people often don't want to make a fuss so say nothing.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh dear. Elderly people often don't want to make a fuss so say nothing.


Another thing that’s worrying about the current situation. How many more out there are doing the same!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Another thing that’s worrying about the current situation. How many more out there are doing the same!


Lots I suspect


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoying my breakfast now. Was out really early and managed to do a half marathon extremely slowly. Bit of rain and lots of puddles but nice quiet roads until the odd vehicle the last couple of miles.


MrsD who is always interested in your exploits says she is disappointed in you......extremely slow indeed


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD who is always interested in your exploits says she is disappointed in you......extremely slow indeed


Don’t rub it in. The back and sciatic issues the last ten years have increased my time for a half to nearly 40 minutes slower!


----------



## screenman (25 Oct 2020)

Nearly lunchtime, at least that is what it feels like here.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t rub it in. The back and sciatic issues the last ten years have increased my time for a half to nearly 40 minutes slower!


I must warn you......MrsD does NOT accept excuses


----------



## numbnuts (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh dear. Elderly people often don't want to make a fuss so say nothing.


Except on here ......


----------



## GM (25 Oct 2020)

Morning all... Wow that was a good sleep, I needed that extra hour. 
Sunny at the moment, so make hay and all that before the rain comes later.

@12boy I regard myself as European according to my DNA test 

Enjoy your day folks! 🌈


----------



## pawl (25 Oct 2020)

Morning all.Best laid plans.Just looked at the local weather forecast 95% of rain between 9am and 11 am.Intended to have a longish ride think I will wait and see what happens.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Except on here ......




That's a given


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

It's raining off and on here, so that's another slobbing day for me.

I have some washing in the machine, not that I'm expecting it to dry outside though.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Except on here ......


That is one thing I will never do.
BTW did I tell you about my bad back?
Its giving me real trouble. But I won't complain.
But my knees... I cannot describe what I am going through.
And


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

I have decided to do something productive today, so I dug out my knitting needles and wool and am making a pair of fingerless gloves.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have decided to do something productive today, so I dug out my knitting needles and wool and am making a pair of fingerless gloves.


What about those full fingered type were you can fold the fingers back as needed ??


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What about those full fingered type were you can fold the fingers back as needed ??




Those are fugly looking things


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2020)

Doggie walk done over at Broadsands.






Off for a stroll down to the Black 'Oss, in half an hour, for Sunday lunch.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Wow that was a good sleep, I needed that extra hour.
> Sunny at the moment, *so make hay and all that before the rain comes later.*
> 
> @12boy I regard myself as European according to my DNA test
> ...


You'll have to wait whilst it's a bit drier, and if you're expecting rain you'd be better leaving be.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

I am still waiting for my parcel from China. I know it's in the UK now. Hopefully it will arrive Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> A couple of sad but staggering things to share with you, if I may
> 1. The ambulance came and they took the aunty to hospital.
> At this point its important to remember that she is 95** AND weighs less than 7 stone.
> ...



Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Oct 2020)

Back from my run over the Heath, a mere 5K unlike "WonderWoman" Mo 
it started to drizzle and my hands got cold, when I reached the Heath the choice was gravel or sand. I chose the sand as it would be more forgiving if I fell over  Then the sun came out and all was well with the world. Jumped on the Turbo for 30 minutes when I got back, just to give the legs a spin after my plod. Now wondering what to have for breakfast, Marmite and Banana on toast seems really tempting.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Marmite and Banana on toast seems really tempting.


Love banana on toast, but you are welcome to the Marmite. Tried once and never again.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am still waiting for my parcel from China. I know it's in the UK now. Hopefully it will arrive Monday or Tuesday.


You know you have to put the said parcel in quarantine for 4 weeks don't you if it comes from China


----------



## numbnuts (25 Oct 2020)

Nearly forgot, I'm just back from a 3 mile walk in the


----------



## rustybolts (25 Oct 2020)

Today is the day the Dublin City Marathon was scheduled for , instead there is full lockdown and a limit of 5k you can travel from home to take exercise. Republic of Ireland will have this for 6 weeks. I am now writing my letter to Santa Claus


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> You know you have to put the said parcel in quarantine for 4 weeks don't you if it comes from China




Bugger off


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Oct 2020)

Managed to finish the Cyclechat ABC Street Names Challenge today.

Had to work much harder to get "Z", 13.5 miles to Sunderland, Roker area, to find "Zion Terrace".

The good news was, sunny with cloud, and not raining, very windy however.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am still waiting for my parcel from China. I know it's in the UK now. Hopefully it will arrive Monday or Tuesday.



My parcel, which was supposedly coming from Leicester, but, mysteriously ended up in Customs, arrived on Friday.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am still waiting for my parcel from China. I know it's in the UK now. Hopefully it will arrive Monday or Tuesday.


I have been waiting for my "parcel" from Thailand for months. She looked nice in the message but if her time keeping is going to be this bad I am having 2nd thoughts.
Do you think I can get my £5K back ?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2020)

Our son who runs a pub near Nottingham phone earlier to say he is coming over this afternoon. Not seen him since November.
MrsD was lying down in the conservatory feeling sorry for herself.
Conversation went.......
Me. Our David messaged. He is coming over to see us before lockdown.
MrsD.... HE IS NOT COMING IN THIS SH*T HOLE !!!
Me....it will take 20 minutes to clear everything up.
MrsD....so why is it like this??
Me....erhh, because it is all your stuff 

TBF I am having to do most cleaning etc so I found it quite funny.
All cleared up now.
MrsD is in bed for a couple of hours kip.
Son is on his way.
All is well


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2020)

@Dave7 







Does this pass muster?
£8.95 at the Black Horse. 

Beer's not bad either.
Local brewery - GT Ales 'Autumn Gold'.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Oct 2020)

Back from a muddy but enjoyable little walk around Penicuik, now settled in front of the Giro and then the Vuelta for the rest of the afternoon. Forza Tao !


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7
> 
> View attachment 554427
> 
> ...


Dirk..... you have excelled.
Ale looks good.
Roast spuds look good.
9/10


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dirk..... you have excelled.
> Ale looks good.
> Roast spuds look good.
> 9/10



I see that pints got a decent head on it 👍


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2020)

@Dirk 
Just been watching the MotoGP racing.
Something that always puzzles me is.........when approaching a bend/corner why do they dangle a leg out ? The foot seems to graze the surface. What good can it do ?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a muddy but enjoyable little walk around Penicuik, now settled in front of the Giro and then the Vuelta for the rest of the afternoon. Forza Tao !


Can I ask if this is near where you live? I just wondered because I thought you were much further north. 

Mrs P hails from Gala so I know the general area quite well.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk
> Just been watching the MotoGP racing.
> Something that always puzzles me is.........when approaching a bend/corner why do they dangle a leg out ? The foot seems to graze the surface. What good can it do ?


It seems to be quite a modern thing.
I can only presume that the riding position on the modern bikes is so cramped that they feel the need to get the feeling back into their legs when they can.
Either that, or someone who was winning all the races a few years ago did it, and everyone else thought that must be the way to do it.
Never did it in my day.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk
> Just been watching the MotoGP racing.
> Something that always puzzles me is.........when approaching a bend/corner why do they dangle a leg out ? The foot seems to graze the surface. What good can it do ?



Its called the doctors dangle, what it does I can't remember


----------



## 12boy (25 Oct 2020)

Dirk...what is that on your plate? Is that a tiny bit of turkey at the top? I am sure its delish and I recognize the carrots but unsure of the rest. Red cabbage? Potatoes?.
Got a ride in yesterday in -2C and no wind for about 18 miles. Took off on my Steamroller, and flatted after .4 miles. Walked back, grabbed my Brompton and finished the ride. Every winter I am reminded of what a difference the cold dense air and the extra clothes make in terms of effort. Kinda like the Michelin man. Today there will be no ride. I have studded snows for 3 bikes but was too lazy to put them on. It's -14 C , snowing, with gusty winds today so screw riding today. It will be 10 C in a few days so I will wait a bit. Truthfully, I don't like extreme cold and snow, but I don't know how to deal with rain at all. I can stay fairly warm on a bike at -18C as long as the wind chill isn't too fierce but rain is tough.
Dave 7.....So sorry to hear of your aunt...hope she recovers soon and completely.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Can I ask if this is near where you live? I just wondered because I thought you were much further north.
> 
> 
> *Mrs P hails from Gala *so I know the general area quite well.






I know they had a varied range, but that's a new one.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk
> Just been watching the MotoGP racing.
> Something that always puzzles me is.........when approaching a bend/corner why do they dangle a leg out ? The foot seems to graze the surface. What good can it do ?



https://www.redbull.com/us-en/the-history-of-motogp-leg-dangle


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Its called the doctors dangle, what it does I can't remember


In that case it was probably started by Valentino (The Doctor) Rossi. 
Everybody else followed like sheep.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> In that case it was probably started by Valentino (The Doctor) Rossi.
> Everybody else followed like sheep.



Not everyone but most.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Dirk...what is that on your plate? Is that a tiny bit of turkey at the top? I am sure its delish and I recognize the carrots but unsure of the rest. Red cabbage? Potat,oes?.


Roast pork, stuffing, roast taters, carrots, swede, red cabbage, Brussels sprouts, roast parsnip, broccoli, apple sauce & gravy.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I see that pints got a decent head on it 👍


As did the next three....


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2020)

It turned out glorious but with a stiff headwind at around 20mph. We clocked 56 miles at a decent average of 15 plus good coffee and bacon and egg barm in Ribchester.

Mrs P is out but I note tea is prepared so I'll have a quick brew and sweep some leaves.

I returned home with a Portuguese tart for Mrs P from the cafe. This should score me major brownie points.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> As did the next three....


And now it's...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Can I ask if this is near where you live? I just wondered because I thought you were much further north.
> 
> Mrs P hails from Gala so I know the general area quite well.


MrsF and I live where the suburbs of Edinburgh meet the Pentland Hills.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

It's going dark already


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's going dark already


Still lovely here. Leaf sweeping next.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's going dark already


Well light a candle then


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Well light a candle then
> View attachment 554468




We never even had candles.....you get the picture


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Still lovely here. Leaf sweeping next.




I have a leaf sweeper. His name is WD


----------



## numbnuts (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We never even had candles.....you get the picture


What no candles what sort of place you running .......


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We never even had candles.....you get the picture


Bike light?


----------



## 12boy (25 Oct 2020)

Dirk...that sounds really good and probably very good for you too. I never liked swedes though...I have always found Scandhoovians kinda stringy.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Dirk...that sounds really good and probably very good for you too. I never liked swedes though...I have always found Scandhoovians kinda stringy.


I quite like them........but I'd struggle to manage a whole one.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

Swedes and turnips. Both are yucky.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Swedes and turnips. Both are yucky.


and mushrooms ........


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> and mushrooms ........




Def mushrooms


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Oct 2020)

Getting dark now. Thank heavens I no longer have to endure the rides to and from work in the dark.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Def mushrooms


I like mushrooms and turnip. 



Not together. Lol


----------



## screenman (25 Oct 2020)

5.25pm and it is darker than Drago 's pants out there, what a stupid idea.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Def mushrooms


Can't tempt you with MrsD's Swede & Mushroom soup then?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> 5.25pm and it is darker than Drago 's pants out there, what a stupid idea.


I must be one of the few that prefer it. I like the lighter mornings for a while. Very rarely go out in the evenings anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Def mushrooms


Porridge?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Porridge?




Not a big fan.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Not a big fan.


Bit of a fussy eater really.....😉


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Porridge?


Mushrooms in your porridge!!

Magic by an chance.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Mushrooms in your porridge!!
> 
> Magic by an chance.


You know how we Lancashire folk are.......


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Bit of a fussy eater really.....😉




Not really. Just a few things I don't like


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2020)

*WOW!*

Had a notification from the NHS Track and Trace app that I've been close to someone who tested positive.

One hour later I get another notification saying my contact has been checked and there's nothing to worry about.

I know there's a lot of criticism around of this but it certainly worked on this occasion!


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You know how we Lancashire folk are.......


Up to a point.

Mushy pea fritters though!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Oct 2020)

Found this thread a while ago - I have lobbed a few comments at it but I thought I would introduce myself

I'm Mike

I have an ebike - and I don't care if it is cheating - I love it

Anway - I was in IT in a big company for 20 years - did very techy stuff but eventually got kicked out (sorry - my job got made redundant - which I reckon cost them a fortune!)

Then I accidentally became a teacher (long story) and taught IT in secondary schools for over 10 years
Then realised that I was living in the wrong place (i.e. 80 miles from my now wife) 
sp I became an IT Technician in a variety of school - finally IT Tech in a local Primary school for 3-4 years

Then the Head Teacher left and the new one didn't thin she needed an IT Tech in the school - and planned to have me working as a full time teacher
She said that as I worked in the school I had to do what she said - it was already clear she didn't like me anyway
That evening I got home to find an annul letter from my old pension company - just a general overall summary - so the next day I rang them and got a quote of how much I would get if I retired early (58) - and did the same with my Teach Pension
Turned out that I would get £200 more per month of I retired that term than I was getting paid for working

Quickest resignation letter ever typed!!!

Anyway - got married a few months later and me and 'the wife' have been slobbing around happily ever since
except for me going out riding for a couple of hours whenever it ain't raining!!

Anyway - that's me


p.s. other sites have commented on my spelling and grammar - My spelling and grammar are fine - I was taught it at school
Typing - not so much 
and I have a thing where if I see a misspelt word I can't see it - I can spell it fine - but I can't see what is wrong if I look at it

so apologies for any typing errors


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Found this thread a while ago - I have lobbed a few comments at it but I thought I would introduce myself
> 
> I'm Mike
> 
> ...




Don't apologise for riding an Ebike or for your typing. Predictive text is not my friend. Just ask Mo .

And welcome to the lunatic thread. Your eyes will certainly be opened with some of the characters on this thread.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't apologise for riding an Ebike or for your typing. Predictive text is not my friend. Just ask Mo .
> 
> And welcome to the lunatic thread. Your eyes will certainly be opened with some of the characters on this thread.


Keeps me amused 

The state of my legs some days, I’m not sure my e-bike days are all that far off!


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Keeps me amused
> 
> The state of my legs some days, I’m not sure my e-bike days are all that far off!


20 years ago, my physio said she was most impressed with my legs and even said they were 'beautiful'.
I now always tell my mates that I've got medically certified beautiful legs.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> 20 years ago, my physio said she was most impressed with my legs and even said they were 'beautiful'.
> I now always tell my mates that I've got medically certified beautiful legs.


Was it a medically qualified physio that said that though!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Was it a medically qualified physio that said that though!




No. It was a comedian


----------



## screenman (25 Oct 2020)

Spent an hour watching Dr K and also Terry Miles on YouTube last night and we are back on for some more tonight, it was not my mind if music up until I saw these two, awesome. My mother was a pianist who played in the cinema at 14 played right up until 84 in her church, I was not allowed to touch the piano and was not shown how to play.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Was it a medically qualified physio that said that though!


Yes and she had 40 years experience.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yes and she had 40 years experience.


Of certifying legs!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Found this thread a while ago - I have lobbed a few comments at it but I thought I would introduce myself
> 
> I'm Mike
> 
> ...


 Mike. I was in IT for a big companies too, 32 years in my case. Left last year.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Found this thread a while ago - I have lobbed a few comments at it but I thought I would introduce myself
> 
> I'm Mike
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Of certifying legs!


Yep! She was a leg woman.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2020)

Watched the second episode of Roadkill. I’m enjoying it.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yep! She was a leg woman.


Certified as well


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Watched the second episode of Roadkill. I’m enjoying it.


Yup - looking good!!!

annoyingly
I knew he was a great comedian
Then I saw him in House - and was amazed
Then I saw his band play a bit - WOW

He is no worse in this


----------



## GM (25 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Yup - looking good!!!
> 
> annoyingly
> I knew he was a great comedian
> ...





I've been watching Roadkill as well, without spoilers a couple of scenes made me jump out the chair!

BTW


----------



## rustybolts (26 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk
> Just been watching the MotoGP racing.
> Something that always puzzles me is.........when approaching a bend/corner why do they dangle a leg out ? The foot seems to graze the surface. What good can it do ?


Rossi initiated it , it is precautionary in case you lose the front and it acts as a brake supplement to slow the bike before cornering and to inspire confidence. Rossi has missed the last 2 Moto GPS as he has Covid. He fell in the last three races he competed in when he was in podium positions. Marc Marquez has missed most of the season with shoulder injury. Marquez has the ability to lift the bike when the front is lost. Remarkable to witness.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Watched the second episode of Roadkill. I’m enjoying it.


Yep, I looked forward to it all week. It's available on iPlayer and I'm so tempted to binge watch the whole series.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2020)

@ebikeerwidnes  

As if my sleep pattern isn't bad enough changing the clocks always blows it apart for a week. Been awake since 3.20 'cos that's 4.20 in last week's time which is when I often wake. 

Astonishingly quiet this morning. No wind, no rain, no traffic noise - any sensible person is asleep not driving a car.

Some bugger has changed the weather!!! It was meant to pee down all morning - 90% chance. Everyone said nope staying home. Now it's heavy rain at 06.00 and sunshine at 08.00.

I have a jigsaw to start........


----------



## screenman (26 Oct 2020)

Morning all, swimming this morning and a couple of dents to play with later so that make me a happy chappy.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Oct 2020)

Morning all, well that was an exciting end to the Giro ! 🥂
Interesting last climb on the Vuelta too, are they too going to make it all the way to the finish ?
Glad we have a rest day today to recover from all the double and triple headers of the last few days. Looking forward to a normal race calendar next year !
And in other news, it’s dark and wet just now but hopefully ok for a little pootle later.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, I looked forward to it all week. It's available on iPlayer and I'm so tempted to binge watch the whole series.


Yes, they said that at the end. Tempting but I enjoy the anticipation of waiting till next Sunday too. 

Heard the rain for a while but seems to be off now. Will have a walk to ease the legs after yesterday's run has left them a bit sore. At least the daylight should appear a bit earlier.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2020)

Another 4 parter starting tonight that will hopefully be good too.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/3899214/35508517/the-sister


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
The sun is shining and the sky is blue 🙂
Must get out for a run while the going is good. 
Enjoying la vuelta, we’re a day behind as we record the highlights on ITV4 so we can fast forward through the adverts. Have a lovely peaceful day folks. 
🏃‍♀️🚴‍♂️🏊☀️


----------



## Paulus (26 Oct 2020)

Morning all fellow wheezers. 
Nice and bright here.
The usual dog walking to be done, and then out on the bike for a while.
Agree with the comments on Roadkill, I can't wait for the next episode. I won't cheat and watch it on I player.
 to @ebikeerwidnes .
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Oct 2020)

Once all the cycling is over we’ll be able to get stuck into series 2 and 3 of The Bridge.
Of course as of this evening we’re also going to have to make room every weekday for Strictly It Takes Two


----------



## numbnuts (26 Oct 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

Good morning. It's raining here and a bit windy as well (not me). Looks like my parcel from China is go to be delivered today. Hooray. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2020)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Once all the cycling is over we’ll be able to get stuck into series 2 and 3 of The Bridge.
> Of course as of this evening we’re also going to have to make room every weekday for Strictly It Takes Two


Where have you found series 3 of The Bridge?


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Got to nip into LIDL in Barnstaple this morning and then drop in to the caravan to resupply it with a few things, ready for our next getaway.
Weather's looking crap for the next week. Atlantic storms blowing in, so I'd better check our fences.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Where have you found series 3 of The Bridge?


I think I saw that it’s on at the moment ? I could be wrong, I don’t pay much attention to the schedules.

Edit - it’s recorded from BBC4 late Saturday nights


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2020)

@Flick of the Elbow - thanks. Found it on iPlayer.

Well I've been awake since 3.20 and up since 5.40. Pouring with rain, blowing a gale and I can't be arsed to do anything.

And as I'm retired I don't have to do anything 👍 so I'm going back to bed. When I wake up it will


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Rossi initiated it , it is precautionary in case you lose the front and it acts as a brake supplement to slow the bike before cornering and to inspire confidence. Rossi has missed the last 2 Moto GPS as he has Covid. He fell in the last three races he competed in when he was in podium positions. Marc Marquez has missed most of the season with shoulder injury. Marquez has the ability to lift the bike when the front is lost. Remarkable to witness.


A bit different to when I used to go to Oulton Park to watch Minter and Mr & Mrs Tickle.
Them were the days


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A bit different to when I used to go to Oulton Park to watch Minter and Mr & Mrs Tickle.
> Them were the days


I could tell you of the times I've met and chatted with Mike Hailwood, Phil Read, Barry Sheene, John Surtees, Joey Dunlop etc etc................but I don't like to name drop.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> When I wake up it will


Aye right Rumplestilskin.......or however you spell it! Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I could tell you of the times I've met and chatted with Mike Hailwood, Phil Read, Barry Sheene, John Surtees, Joey Dunlop etc etc................but I don't like to name drop.



Barry sheen was so good looking.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2020)

............and the rain is back on. Wish it would bugger off!


----------



## GM (26 Oct 2020)

Morning all... Out shortly with the dog, gonna have a walk over the heath. hoping to get some nice autumn photo shots.



Dirk said:


> I could tell you of the times I've met and chatted with Mike Hailwood, Phil Read, Barry Sheene, John Surtees, Joey Dunlop etc etc................but I don't like to name drop.




Dirk, been meaning to ask you for ages, but since you're talking about names, do you know a chap named Ronnie Newton from the East end? he was into racing in the early 70's, I think he did the Isle of Man. A mate of mine then, we used to go to Judo.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

The rain is on and off here. Just done some houseworky stuff. Jesus wept. Where does all the dust under the chairs come from.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I could tell you of the times I've met and chatted with Mike Hailwood, Phil Read, Barry Sheene, John Surtees, Joey Dunlop etc etc................but I don't like to name drop.


Please do... it interests me.
BTW when I were a lad in 1963 the bike I always fancied was the Ariel square 4.
Did you ever ride one/own one ??


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2020)

Hope I can be excused for being late. Busy busy busy.
The aunty is having her operation today. Apparently her blood pressure and heart etc etc are all A1........amazing for a sub 7 stone 95 year old. Doctor says she was sat up in bed eating a meal last night.
My PoA was completed just 2 weeks ago. It includes finances AND care of health. I didn't expect to be called on so soon but the hospital Doctors need me to supply loads of stuff "just in case".
Strange isn't it........I am no blood relative, only through MrsD.....but as against the few relatives she has, she wanted me as PoA. A real pain in the arris tbh but also a privilege.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Oct 2020)

Raining here and generally yuk - bike is going to think I am ignoring it/her - haven;t been out on her for about a week because I took my wife's bike out a couple of times because I felt sorry for it
and also because ebike batteries don;t like just being dumped on a shelf for months.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2020)

Anyway I have a complaint.
My phone with BBC forecast promises light rain with light winds.
So why has it been lashing down since 0700 ??


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway I have a complaint.
> My phone with BBC forecast promises light rain with light winds.
> *So why has it been lashing down since 0700 ??*



It is a special (free) service provided by The BBC, to give you something to complain about, thus, distracting you from all of the other things you could complain about


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway I have a complaint.
> My phone with BBC forecast promises light rain with light winds.
> So why has it been lashing down since 0700 ??



The weather is irritating at the moment, it was lashing down when I wanted to get my bike out, I looked at the forecast and it was for sunshine and showers so I postponed my ride, so far its been more sunshine than showers.  I've put my Eastway away for the winter and got my fixed out so I was going to do my first fixed ride since March, I've changed the gearing so was looking foreward to seeing how it felt on the new gearing.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

Hissing down here as well. Right. Another cup of coffee i think.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Hissing down here as well. Right. Another cup of coffee i think.


Just sat down with one. 

I took the car a quick whizz a few miles out the road and back as it hasn’t moved and I don’t want the battery dying. Went into Aldi on the way back and did a decent shop including 6 boxes of cat food so at least Molly will be happy. Also gave me a chance to see what the roads are like and the answer is still very wet with deep puddles so I have no desire to cycle. Another walk later if it stays dry will do me.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Aye right Rumplestilskin.......or however you spell it! Lol


Methinks you're getting your fairy tales mixed up.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway I have a complaint.
> My phone with BBC forecast promises light rain with light winds.
> So why has it been lashing down since 0700 ??


I've given up on the BBC weather app as since they dumped the Met Office as information supplier the forecast has gone to pot.

Now using the MO app which is proving very accurate and frequently updates. Also started using Netweather app on @Mo1959 suggestion - too soon to comment on accuracy but the radar images work well.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Methinks you're getting your fairy tales mixed up.


Probably. Oh yes, was it him that turned stuff into gold.....Rip van Winkle was the other geezer!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably. Oh yes, was it him that turned stuff into gold.....Rip van Winkle was the other geezer!


Well I'm certainly not the Sleeping Beauty. I'll give you 9/10 for spelling - missed out a "t". You could have had 10/10 but didn't show your "workings out."

........ and 🌬


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm certainly not the Sleeping Beauty. I'll give you 9/10 for spelling - missed out a "t". You could have had 10/10 but didn't show your "workings out."
> 
> ........ and 🌬
> 
> ...


Was nice enough the first time!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably. Oh yes, was it him that turned stuff into gold.....Rip van Winkle was the other geezer!


Thought that was Wee Willy Winkie although he was often mistaken for Wee Willy Classic


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've given up on the BBC weather app as since they dumped the Met Office as information supplier the forecast has gone to pot.
> 
> Now using the MO app which is proving very accurate and frequently updates. Also started using Netweather app on @Mo1959 suggestion - too soon to comment on accuracy but the radar images work well.


Met Office says it will stop raining here for an hour or so

Radar map say it could be longer - but it looks like one of those days when rain clouds form up from nothing

BTW - I have been using Windy for weather radar


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm certainly not the Sleeping Beauty. I'll give you 9/10 for spelling - missed out a "t". You could have had 10/10 but didn't show your "workings out."
> 
> ........ and 🌬
> 
> ...


You on about Rip Van Twinkle?


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The rain is on and off here. Just done some houseworky stuff. Jesus wept. Where does all the dust under the chairs come from.


80% is dead human skin.

Solution: Don't sit on the chairs.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2020)

WOWSER! I feel human. We have an alarm clock in the spare room. Someone left it set for 11.00 so it woke me. I can face the day now.

 and very breezy and I'm heading up to the allotment.


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Oct 2020)

Afternoon all. Feeling a little better today, a least I went out for a walk in the showers. Weather is ok now , fingers crossed as mrs exlaser is going out on her bike . Me, I am waiting in for my phone appointment with my doctor which will be after 2.30. and before 5. 00 . Good job I don’t have anything better to do. 😂😀😀


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Was nice enough the first time!


Oh shoot!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> 80% is dead human skin.
> 
> Solution: Don't sit on the chairs.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> 80% is dead human skin.


So.......Welshie is brushing up bits of MrWD and putting them in the bin 
Ye gods.....whatever next.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

Hoorah. My parcel from China has been delivered


----------



## numbnuts (26 Oct 2020)

I've been shopping


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Swedes and turnips. Both are yucky.





welsh dragon said:


> Def mushrooms





welsh dragon said:


> Not a big fan.


Was it you that I remember posting about not liking broccoli? And sprouts? And cabbage...? 

It's all healthy food, and some of my favourite things to eat. What do you actually _like_?!


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Hoorah. My parcel from China has been delivered



China in your Hand - T’Pau


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Was it you that I remember posting about not liking broccoli? And sprouts? And cabbage...?
> 
> It's all healthy food, and some of my favourite things to eat. What do you actually _like_?!




Just cabbage out of that lot I don't like


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Hoorah. My parcel from China has been delivered


New broom for Mr WD?


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> Dirk, been meaning to ask you for ages, but since you're talking about names, do you know a chap named Ronnie Newton from the East end? he was into racing in the early 70's, I think he did the Isle of Man. A mate of mine then, we used to go to Judo.


Name doesn't ring a bell.



Dave7 said:


> Please do... it interests me.
> BTW when I were a lad in 1963 the bike I always fancied was the Ariel square 4.
> Did you ever ride one/own one ??


Only ever rode a 4G a couple of times.......but........I knew Norman Vanhouse, who had a hand in designing it; and I also knew Tim and George Healey, who built the Healey 4. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Healey_1000/4
In fact, I used to drink with George every Monday night in the early 80s.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> New broom for Mr WD?




Normally people would say New broom for me


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

It's an acrylic template for a journal cover. You make it from leather.

Well wrapped it was to.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> New broom for Mr WD?


New pair of XXXL bloomers ??


----------



## oldwheels (26 Oct 2020)

Very windy with heavy showers. A blizzard of text messages from Calmac. Our ferry is off, no it's back on again, no it's a different boat so will be late but sailing, no amend that to mebbe sailing. Winter timetables are like that and that is why I need a car.
Just got an email from Sister in Law in Denmark. She got very alarmed when her handbag began talking to her. Turns out she had triggered whatsapp on her phone and started a family conference but it took her a while to work that out. My late wife's sister so it does not surprise me.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thought that was Wee Willy Winkie although he was often mistaken for Wee Willy Classic


We had a Willy Winkie as barman in the Mishnish Hotel. He also did haircuts along at the local garage so you could get a trim while waiting for you car to get finished. I wonder how many of the Settlers who think they know everything would know of him and what his real name was? In those days you got a pint of heavy in the public bar whether you wanted it or not.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> New pair of XXXL bloomers ??




You havnt written enough x's at the front of that.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> She got very alarmed when her handbag began talking to her. Turns out she had triggered whatsapp on her phone and started a family conference but it took her a while to work that out. My late wife's sister so it does not surprise me.


When my parents were very old and frail they heard an intruder downstairs in the middle of the night. In total panic they phoned my sister and she got her husband to cycle up there to see what was going on**.

He let himself in with his spare key and found a robot voice coming from their fancy emergency alert phone**** - _*"Warning, the phone's batteries need replacing! Warning, the phone's..." *_

** Why didn't any of them call the police?!!!






**** Both parents had alert buttons on lanyards round their necks. In an emergency they could press the button and the phone would call a set of contact numbers several times. If nobody answered it would eventually call an operator and playback a recorded emergency message to them.


----------



## gavroche (26 Oct 2020)

Well, I have not been on here for a while and nobody seem to be missing me and my continental knowledge so I am off, goodbye.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Well, I have not been on here for a while and nobody seem to be missing me and my continental knowledge so I am off, goodbye.




Stop sulking.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Well, I have not been on here for a while and nobody seem to be missing me and my continental knowledge so I am off, goodbye.


Who are you?


----------



## Paulus (26 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Well, I have not been on here for a while and nobody seem to be missing me and my continental knowledge so I am off, goodbye.


As flounces go, that is pretty tame. You need to up your game
Let us know when you return where you are off to.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Who are you?


Its that geezer what cycles around wearing a striped jersey and with a string of onions around his neck


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> As flounces go, that is pretty tame. You need to up your game
> Let us know when you return where you are off to.


I think even I could flounce better than that and I am not known for good flounces .
Come on @gavroche we will give you another chance but it must be better.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2020)

Quick update re the aunty.
Hard to believe this (to me anyway)
●in surgery early afternoon.
●had half a hip replacement (there is a
name for it).
●back on the ward. Had lunch and is
wanting her tea.
●she start physio tomorrow
I find that staggering.
Main problem we can see is, with all the Covid stuff, they want her out.......but there is no care facility where she lives. It will take some thinking about .


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Normally people would say New broom for me


New broom for Welshie ?? Sounds like a good swap


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> New broom for Welshie ?? Sounds like a good swap




Ok.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

I think gavroche needs to have a word with Drago. He can learn a thing or 2 about flouncing from old Drago.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm certainly not the Sleeping Beauty. I'll give you 9/10 for spelling - missed out a "t". You could have had 10/10 but didn't show your "workings out."
> 
> ........ and 🌬
> 
> ...


Time lapse photography?


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Oct 2020)

Update, doctor called at 3.15pm in the end . Good advice has been received, blood tests booked and a referral for physio has been put in place . That went as well as I could of hoped. Nothing will happen quickly but at least things have been started .


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Well, I have not been on here for a while and nobody seem to be missing me and my continental knowledge so I am off, goodbye.


Why's tha going?

Quietness put down to the current situation, nowt else.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Quick update re the aunty.
> ..............
> Main problem we can see is, with all the Covid stuff, they want her out.......*but there is no care facility where she lives.* It will take some thinking about .



Sounds like she is doing remarkably well, long may it continue, and, well done her!

Obviously, I am not familiar with the area in which your Aunt lives, but.....

I would expect that the Local Authority and/or Local NHS Trust (or whatever they are now called), may offer a degree of care, as an aid to get people our of hospital, one of my Sisters-in-Law worked in this area (in South Tyneside) until quite recently.

Alternatively, it may be possible to set up a "Care Package" with Social Services, my youngest daughter works in this area. (again, in South Tyneside).

A word of advice, based on dealing with my late mother's infirmity after suffering a Stroke. You get further if you play the unwilling participant, if you act eager and helpful, they will leave you to it, if you drag your feet and do not volunteer, they will step forward with help. Dreadful, I know, but, sadly, that is how the system appears to work, you have to know which buttons to press to get the care, to which you would expect to be naturally entitled. This is not a recent "innovation", my experiences were during the "Blair Years", I doubt it has improved.

Good luck


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Sounds like she is doing remarkably well, long may it continue, and, well done her!
> 
> Obviously, I am not familiar with the area in which your Aunt lives, but.....
> 
> ...


We have just been discussing your advice. We will keep that in mind.
Thanks.


----------



## pawl (26 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Sounds like she is doing remarkably well, long may it continue, and, well done her!
> 
> Obviously, I am not familiar with the area in which your Aunt lives, but.....
> 
> ...




Good advice.I am not sure what the current situation is as i took early retirement in 2003 as social worker with the multi disciplinary team for older people doing assessment of needs re activities of daily living. Access to benefits Attendance Allowance Disability Living Allowance Carrying out home assessments The team consisted the consultant for older people OT Physio Pharmacist,Dietitian 

As I understand it a lot of services are now provided by the private sector.Patients and relatives could request asocial services assessment of need. Unfortunately the patients requiring assistance were ofte ladled bed blockers.and as a social worker moved into a area team.I covered a major hospital and three community hospital.

I don’t know how referrals for assessments are actioned Back then it could be actioned by nursing staff after an OT assessment

Probably the best course of action would. be to check with ward staff Hospital Social Worker if such a person still exists or the area Social Work Office.

Back then relatives and or patients had the right to request an assessment of need.Potential problems we’re often identified on admission re potential for conditions that may affect the patients physical/mental ability to carry out activities of daily living.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

Who's good at maths!
Knowledge of gear inches required.

What would be the top gear, in inches, using the SA 8-speed hub listed below.
62 chainring, 11 cog, on a 27" wheel.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who's good at maths!
> Knowledge of gear inches required.
> 
> What would be the top gear, in inches, using the SA 8-speed hub listed below.
> ...



No idea, but, could not resist a stab at it (waiting for soaps to finish and Mrs @BoldonLad to return to reality) 

My thinking is, one turn of 27" wheel is 84"

62/11, direct drive gives 5.63 * 84 =. 473"

No idea if I am correct, be interested to know 

Presumably, gear 1 is 30% less than 473" ? and so on ?

Time for a lie down


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> No idea, but, could not resist a stab at it (waiting for soaps to finish and Mrs @BoldonLad to return to reality)
> 
> My thinking is, one turn of 27" wheel is 84"
> 
> ...


That isn't gear inches! Gear inches are the diameter of wheel needed to give the equivalent gearing with a gear ratio of 1:1. In this case, that would be about 152.6 inches.

That means the top gear (gear 8) in this case would be 3.25 x 152.6 inches, or around 496 inches. 

Presumably this is for someone with the legs the size of an elephant, given that it is about 4 times the highest gear that most of us ever use!


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That isn't gear inches! Gear inches are the diameter of wheel needed to give the equivalent gearing with a gear ratio of 1:1. In this case, that would be about 152.6 inches.
> 
> That means the top gear (gear 8) in this case would be 3.25 x 152.6 inches, or around 496 inches.
> 
> Presumably this is for someone with the legs the size of an elephant, given that it is about 4 times the highest gear that most of us ever use!


I've 229 at present.


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2020)

Didn't 'gear inches' derive from the days of penny farthings, when the measurement indicated the circumference of the front (driven) wheel?


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That isn't gear inches! Gear inches are the diameter of wheel needed to give the equivalent gearing with a gear ratio of 1:1. In this case, that would be about 152.6 inches.
> 
> That means the top gear (gear 8) in this case would be 3.25 x 152.6 inches, or around 496 inches.
> 
> Presumably this is for someone with the legs the size of an elephant, given that it is about 4 times the highest gear that most of us ever use!



so, I was right.... I didnt have a clue


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Didn't 'gear inches' derive from the days of penny farthings, when the measurement indicated the circumference of the front (driven) wheel?


Yes, but _diameter_!



Sheldon Brown said:


> *Gear Inches*
> 
> One of the three comprehensive systems for numbering the gear values for bicycle gears. It is the equivalent diameter of the drive wheel on a high-wheel bicycle. When chain-drive "safety" bikes came in, the same system was used, multiplying the drive wheel diameter by the sprocket ratio. It is very easy to calculate: the diameter of the drive wheel, times the size of the front sprocket divided by the size of the rear sprocket. This gives a convenient two- or three-digit number. The lowest gear on most mountain bikes is around 22-26 inches. The highest gear on road racing bikes is usually around 108-110 inches. Unfortunately, the handwriting is on the wall for all inch-based measurement systems.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've 229 at present.


You must like going downhill at 150 km/hr or have a _very _low cadence! 20 rpm would give you around 48 km/hr (30 miles/hr).


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You must like going downhill at 150 km/hr or have a _very _low cadence! 20 rpm would give you around 48 km/hr (30 miles/hr).


Low cadence.
Chainring is 62
Wheels are 27"
Smallest on the rear is 11

Then, I've a 50% increase from a SA five speed hub.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Low cadence.
> Chainring is 62
> Wheels are 27"
> Smallest on the rear is 11
> ...


Hmm! I prefer 80-100 rpm with ~90 rpm being my favourite cadence.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm! I prefer 80-100 rpm with ~90 rpm being my favourite cadence.


What speed would that get you on the above set up then?

I tried for as high a gear as possible.


----------



## 12boy (26 Oct 2020)

Per Sheldons calculator it's 166.9 gear inches. Good for them 20% grades, what.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Per Sheldons calculator it's 166.9 gear inches. Good for them 20% grades, what.


You including the 50% increase from the hub gearing.


----------



## 12boy (26 Oct 2020)

Just run his calculator. I like it because it has a lot of IGH and wheelsize options. I set it up for 11 tooth sprocket and 62 tooth chainring.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Just run his calculator. I like it because it has a lot of IGH and wheelsize options. I set it up for 11 tooth sprocket and 62 tooth chainring.


You've made a mistake somewhere... I used the same calculator!







Then apply the 325% to that...



classic33 said:


> What speed would that get you on the above set up then?


90 rpm in gear 8 would give nearly 214 km/hr (133 miles/hr).


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You've made a mistake somewhere... I used the same calculator!
> 
> View attachment 554758
> 
> ...


All you'd need is a traffic free Burnley Road. And any and all lights in your favour.

Might give SJS a call later today.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2020)

feeling remarkably good for this time in the morning. I shall finish my brew and hopefully doze...........helped by counting gear inches!!!

I know what these are but those posts have lost me completely.

@Dave7 - have you ordered an ebike yet?


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2020)

Morning. I don't have a mathematics brain so it confuses me entirely. Struggled to squeeze a pass at O-level 

It is chilly but dry so might have an early bimble and get it done.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Oct 2020)

I've been up and lurking for a couple of hours. The rain is lashing down at the moment so I'll wait for it to abate before heading out the door. Managed 8.8 Km yesterday on a random bimble. Now I need to sort out what apps to transfer to the new phone, and get familiar with the controls.
We're due a visit from our daughter and grand daughter this afternoon, that should wear me out more than the DIY I did yesterday.
Have a lovely day folks.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

Had a torrid night. Woke up at about 0100hrs with a rotten heache and could get properly off again.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Had a torrid night. Woke up at about 0100hrs with a rotten heache and could get properly off again.




You should have given me a call for a chat as I was the same.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2020)

Morning. It isn't raining so that's a plus. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks, clohes horse loaded, washing machine on, I might try for a bimble this afternoon once the rains gone over.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

At a bit of a loose end today.
Sort of can't be arsed.
Meh.


----------



## gavroche (27 Oct 2020)

Good morning. Been up for 30 minutes already as I am waiting for delivery of a new chest freezer from Currys. They said between 7 am and 11am so better be ready. It isn't raining yet but it is on the cards I believe. 
I think I will clean my bike sometime today as I have been out a few times on wet roads but not in the rain I must add.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2020)

We are expecting 2 really bad days weather wise here. Thursday and Friday.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've been up and lurking for a couple of hours. The rain is lashing down at the moment so I'll wait for it to abate before heading out the door. Managed 8.8 Km yesterday on a random bimble. Now I need to sort out what apps to transfer to the new phone, and get familiar with the controls.
> We're due a visit from our daughter and grand daughter this afternoon, that should wear me out more than the DIY I did yesterday.
> Have a lovely day folks.


I take it you know if you do a full back up of the old one you can restore the back up on to the new. I do this and then delete unwanted apps. I find it quicker.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2020)

its arrived, its early, lets hope it doesn't hang around.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2020)

Salutations people. Much better weather than forecast only raining, the biblical stuff has been delayed till 9.00.

Like WD we have a diabolical forecast for Thursday/Friday.

Shirtly I will iron then head up to the allotment to either clean out the greenhouse or mulch more beds depending on rain or not. Had a very successful allotment day yesterday.

The LBS phoned. Would I be interested in a Genesis Datum 2018 frame? Build would be as per the Tifossi. The Datum has rave reviews so I'll be popping to the LBS later to discuss. Just when I'd reached a decision...........

Interesting to hear the LBS is finding older frame sets available. This is the 3rd or 4th I've heard of, it seems suppliers are digging out everything which lurked in the dark depths of their warehouse!!!


----------



## Paulus (27 Oct 2020)

Morning all. 
A wet and windy day today, ( nothing to do with Drago). 
Today is veterinary day for the cats. The boosters jabs for them are scheduled for 11.00. They are not happy as we have not let them out this morning. 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> At a bit of a loose end today.
> Sort of can't be arsed.
> Meh.


I know that feeling too well. Bloody hard to shake off.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I know that feeling too well. Bloody hard to shake off.


On the bright side, I get my State Pension next week. 
8500 more government sponsored beer vouchers.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> On the bright side, I get my State Pension next week.
> 8500 more government sponsored beer vouchers.



I. Am. Not. Jealous.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Oct 2020)

Morning all, a beautifully glowing pink sky here at dawn, shepherd’s warning and all that. 
Just been learning about extended households from MrsF. Her 90 year old aunt lives by herself and can’t walk unaided. In normal times she gets visits from her son, her daughter, MrsF’s mum (ie. her sister) and MrsF. But since they introduced the one household indoors rule it means she has to form an extended household with only one of them. So MrsF and MrsF’s mum haven’t been able to visit her for months, and her son and daughter have to alternate spells where she forms an extended household with one of them meaning the other can’t visit then a few weeks later she’s been flipping the arrangement to the other one .

Reading the gov.scot rules I’m not sure she’s allowed even this to be honest, it says you can end an extended household but you’re not allowed to form a new one. I’m also thinking that this only works if her son and daughter’s respective partners don’t themselves need to form an extended household eg with their own parents. What a mess. No wonder people are getting upset.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, a beautifully glowing pink sky here at dawn, shepherd’s warning and all that.
> Just been learning about extended households from MrsF. Her 90 year old aunt lives by herself and can’t walk unaided. In normal times she gets visits from her son, her daughter, MrsF’s mum (ie. her sister) and MrsF. But since they introduced the one household indoors rule it means she has to form an extended household with only one of them. So MrsF and MrsF’s mum haven’t been able to visit her for months, and her son and daughter have to alternate spells where she forms an extended household with one of them meaning the other can’t visit then a few weeks later she’s been flipping the arrangement to the other one .
> 
> Reading the gov.scot rules I’m not sure she’s allowed even this to be honest, it says you can end an extended household but you’re not allowed to form a new one. I’m also thinking that this only works if her son and daughter’s respective partners don’t themselves need to form an extended household eg with their own parents. What a mess. No wonder people are getting upset.




These new rules are a nonsense to be honest.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2020)

@Dave7 - hopefully things remain positive for Aunty. In different times my No.2 son (28) had a hip replacement. He had a care package put in place which involved a home assessment and regular physio visits. Social workers etc. were not needed as with Supported Living in the Community carers are present 24/7.

He was up and walking the next day and began physio that day as well. This was planned and I understand is routine. The next bit was not. 48 hours after the operation a nurse went in to wake him in the morning. He was up, dressed, had packed his bag and was stood gazing out of the window. 

This is observation not recommendation. He has limited understanding and will have done what felt good for him. That's how it is. His recovery period was deemed remarkable. We commented to the consultant surgeon possibly this was because he did what felt right rather than follow the rules. The surgeon didn't disagree. I'm not suggesting Aunty should ignore advice but possibly if her body feels able to do a little more she might do this.

I'm not at all surprised to read she is up so soon. It's proven to be important.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. Been up for 30 minutes already as I am waiting for delivery of a new chest freezer from Currys. They said between 7 am and 11am so better be ready. It isn't raining yet but it is on the cards I believe.
> I think I will clean my bike sometime today as I have been out a few times on wet roads but not in the rain I must add.



hi where have you been, you haven’t posted since yesterday?


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> hi where have you been, you haven’t posted since yesterday?


He's run off with Monkers.......


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> feeling remarkably good for this time in the morning. I shall finish my brew and hopefully doze...........helped by counting gear inches!!!
> 
> I know what these are but those posts have lost me completely.
> 
> @Dave7 - have you ordered an ebike yet?


Morning Paul.
In short no.
Seriously I don't want to be morbid but I spent the last 3 months thinking I may never ride again. The occasional loss of balance being the most worrying/dangerous.
This week I have started to get my appetite back and wonder if I am turning a corner.
I think I may have to write this year off, spend the winter on the exercise bike to get ready for spring.
Ribble have an 8 week build time so, if I continue to improve, I will visit them Nov/December.
Onwards and upwards has become our household motto


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Just run his calculator. I like it because it has a lot of IGH and wheelsize options. I set it up for 11 tooth sprocket and 62 tooth chainring.


Have I gone to sleep in the old farts section and woken up in a new science/physics section.
Can you no longer speak English


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Salutations people. Much better weather than forecast only raining, the biblical stuff has been delayed till 9.00.
> 
> Like WD we have a diabolical forecast for Thursday/Friday.
> 
> ...


I borrowed a Genesis Gravel bike for a weekend and was very impressed with the whole ride. I got the sensation that it was impossible to come off.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> On the bright side, I get my State Pension next week.
> 8500 more government sponsored beer vouchers.


Can you ask them to split the vouchers 70/30 beer and fish n chips


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2020)

I am back from a 38 mile bimble. Felt hard work as per usual for me these days but it was a lovely morning. The roads were still wet here and there but most of the really big puddles have gone so not too bad. Glad I have got out as we may have rain later in the day.

Did anyone watch the new 4 part series "Sister" last night? Back on the next three nights. Thought it was decent.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can you ask them to split the vouchers 70/30 beer and fish n chips


I think it may have to be 70/20/10 - beer/fish&chips/pasties.
We seem to currently be in a transitional period, with pasties starting to get a look in on a Friday. 
Fish and chips may have to be allocated a mid week slot.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

Morning all.
Yesterday was weird weather wise. It hammered down all day but our daughter who lives 3 miles ago had no rain. IMO that is so wrong......if we are all in Warrington then we should get the same weather.
Rain all day today.
No real plans apart from eating as much as my appetite will allow.
The plan is
Breckie......porridge with blueberries.
Lunch......toast with honey, avocado and banana.
Tea.......??????


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Had a torrid night. Woke up at about 0100hrs with a rotten heache and could get properly off again.




If you have trouble sleeping.I find if I sleep on thr edge of the bed I soon drop off.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> If you have trouble sleeping.I find if I sleep on thr edge of the bed I soon drop off.


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back from a 38 mile bimble. Felt hard work as per usual for me these days but it was a lovely morning. The roads were still wet here and there but most of the really big puddles have gone so not too bad. Glad I have got out as we may have rain later in the day.
> 
> Did anyone watch the new 4 part series "Sister" last night? Back on the next three nights. Thought it was decent.





38 mile that’s nearly a grand tour for me

Sister looks good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I take it you know if you do a full back up of the old one you can restore the back up on to the new. I do this and then delete unwanted apps. I find it quicker.



Yes, I’ve switched back to iOS from Android so while it’s not quite as seamless as plonking two iPhones next to each other the “move to iOS” app is available. 
I wanted to start with a clean slate as backup >restore >delete unwanted apps can often leave a fair bit of cruft taking up space on the new phone.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2020)

We have that fine drizzle  you know the one that make you really wet


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Salutations people. Much better weather than forecast only raining, the biblical stuff has been delayed till 9.00.
> 
> Like WD we have a diabolical forecast for Thursday/Friday.
> 
> ...


Hopefully before you put it on yourself.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> feeling remarkably good for this time in the morning. I shall finish my brew and hopefully doze...........helped by counting gear inches!!!
> 
> I know what these are but those posts have lost me completely.
> 
> @Dave7 - have you ordered an ebike yet?


You were one I thought would have fully understood them.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have I gone to sleep in the old farts section and woken up in a new science/physics section.
> Can you no longer speak English


I kept it as simple as possible.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2020)

Just made four meat pies and two cottage pies I need a  and that was the highlight of the day


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You were one I thought would have fully understood them.


Thank you.

My LBS did explain it to me once when I was expressing a lot of doubt over moving from a triple to compact double. About 20 years ago!!

I'll have another read, it was very early.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My LBS did explain it to me once when I was expressing a lot of doubt over moving from a triple to compact double. About 20 years ago!!
> 
> I'll have another read, it was very early.


It's a bit harder explain when you're using two seperate gearing systems together.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> We have that fine drizzle  you know the one that make you really wet


Its p*ssing down here ...you know the one that make you really wet


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its p*ssing down here ...you know the one that make you really wet


It's blowing rain in straight off the Atlantic here.....you know, the sort that really makes you wet.


----------



## GM (27 Oct 2020)

Morning all... As it's raining, I've been doing a bit of DIY shopping this morning. The rules in the builders shops seem much more positive than supermarkets, that's why I still haven't been in one since March.




Mo1959 said:


> Did anyone watch the new 4 part series "Sister" last night? Back on the next three nights. Thought it was decent.



I wanted to watch it, but missed the first half so I succumbed to temptation and watched episode 3 of Roadkill. Shall watch Sister on catchup this afternoon if it's still raining.




PaulSB said:


> The LBS phoned. Would I be interested in a Genesis Datum 2018 frame? Build would be as per the Tifossi. The Datum has rave reviews so I'll be popping to the LBS later to discuss. Just when I'd reached a decision...........




I've got a Genesis, and love it. They seem to be well made. I wouldn't mind getting another to do a winter bike build as well.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Oct 2020)

Another stagger completed, just over 3 miles this time, but getting even slower, 10 minute miles ! But, fingers crossed, don’t appear to have picked up any injuries as yet. I will keep plugging away at it.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Oct 2020)

Started another Cyclechat Challenge today. ABC Saints Names.

Dry, and no wind, here, but, rather chilly at 8C. Managed A, B, and C today, in just over 10 miles. 

I think, I may be becoming just a little obsessed


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its p*ssing down here ...you know the one that make you really wet


I went out for a 3 mile walk and got wet


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another stagger completed, just over 3 miles this time, but getting even slower, 10 minute miles ! But, fingers crossed, don’t appear to have picked up any injuries as yet. I will keep plugging away at it.



Well done Flick 👍 it’s perfectly natural to look to past performances and difficult to start from scratch again. Taking things really steadily and staying injury free will reap the best long term rewards so if in doubt bale out til another day. Don’t knock ten minute miling, keep that pace up for 24 hours and you’d probably win a few Ultras 😂


----------



## gavroche (27 Oct 2020)

Hello again. Freezer delivered and put away ready to switch on for 24 hours before loading it. 
I have just been watching The Road Uphill on Amazon Prime about the 2011 TdF and the two brothers Andy and Frank Schleck. I thoroughly recommend it as I found it very inspiring and it gives a good insight of the TdF , behind the scenes, from the two brothers point of view. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I went out for a 3 mile walk and got wet


I went for a five minute shower and got absolutely soaked! I did end up smelling of Roses though, it was some fancy shower gel I pinched from Mrs Tenkays tray of unguents


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2020)

Absolutely hissing down here as well. I am watching a film starring Russel Crowe. "State of Play ". Tis rather good.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Well done Flick 👍 it’s perfectly natural to look to past performances and difficult to start from scratch again. Taking things really steadily and staying injury free will reap the best long term rewards so if in doubt bale out til another day. Don’t knock ten minute miling, keep that pace up for 24 hours and you’d probably win a few Ultras 😂


I have no hope of ever recovering the pace I used to. Way too much damage to my back and nerves. I put as much if not more effort in, but the legs just don’t work. It is a bit worrying the way the leg strength is declining to be honest. 

Not long back a walk in the drizzle. That’s me done all I’m doing for the day. Lunch and feet up now.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I went out for a 3 mile walk and got wet


Where do you get that emoji ? I can't see it anywhere.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Absolutely hissing down here as well. I am watching a film starring Russel Crowe. "State of Play ". Tis rather good.


Is that on tv or some other gizmo?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I went out for a 3 mile walk and got wet





Tenkaykev said:


> I went for a five minute shower and got absolutely soaked!





Mo1959 said:


> Not long back a walk in the drizzle.


It is very wet here again and is forecast to stay like that for the rest of today but I am getting a bit fed up of being stuck indoors so I might take a quick stroll down to Tod railway station to pick up a copy of the Metro (for the crosswords, not the news!) and call in at a small local shop for some curry powder.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where do you get that emoji ? I can't see it anywhere.


It's in the list. You can scroll the list or expand it by clicking on the arrows at the right hand end.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is that on tv or some other gizmo?




Amazon TV


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where do you get that emoji ? I can't see it anywhere.


It's down there.

⬇

⬇

⬇


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2020)

Puked twice, but managed to eat a tin of soup. Headache easing slightly. Hopefully it's passing.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Oct 2020)

Got up this morning and - after a while watching the Vuelta (I'm miles behind - literally and in stages) I check the Met Office forecast

Said it was clear and would be for an hour or 2 - then rain all day - Windy confirmed I should be OK for an hour
So - dragged my bike out and set off for a morning ride - with rain jacket and a large bundle of vain optimism

Got across the bridge - still not open - and onto the Bridgewater Canal path (I prefer the path - the canal itself plays havoc with the gear mechanism) and started on my normal canal loop
So - naturally it started raining - and steadily got worse
so I swung off at a local theatre and back towards the bridge
at which point - of course - it stopped raining
So I wandered around Wigg Island and them off towards Warrington - by the time I had got home I had done 24+ miles and only slight intermittent rain - until 2 miles from home when it started again

Weather forecasting seems to be pretty much impossible as far as I can see!


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where do you get that emoji ? I can't see it anywhere.


Have you got it  you can have one of mine


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Have you got it  you can have one of mine




I have plenty as well.


----------



## 12boy (27 Oct 2020)

ColinJ, you are absolutely correct. I have redone the Sheldon with 27 ", 62 chain ring, 11 sprocket and a SA XRF8 hub and came up with a low of 152.2 and a high of 464.8 gear inches. At 90 rpm that is 124.4 mph. Classic 33, is that fast enough for you? BTW, the land speed record is 183.92, set by Denise Mueller Koronek behind a faired slingshot dragster. It would have been faster, of course, if our Mo59 was on the bike.
It will be 2.8C today with a 20 mph wind. I will take Piglet, my old 'Dale M400 mtn bike with studded snow tires out for a bit today for a slooow ride. 
I bought a 5.2 lb round eye beef roast yesterday which I will slowcook until it is falling apart. Then I'll probably roast some spuds, brussel sprouts, carrots and cauliflower for accompaniment. That is if my wife doesn't take over and kick me out of the kitchen. Either way, I bet there will be enough meat tonight.
Our son is insisting we have Tdap and flu shots before we can visit our new grandson. We had the flu shot yesterday and learned that here anyway, people over 65 have a different shot than younger folks, 3 strains of flu vs. 4. In any case the only side effect for me has been a sore area where the shot was shooted. We'll have the Tdap in 2 weeks.
Stay well and happy, and as I learned from YouTube, don't bitch about getting old, it doesn't last that long, anyway.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Puked twice, but managed to eat a tin of soup. Headache easing slightly. Hopefully it's passing.


Sorry to hear that Drago. Do you think it could be related to your flu jab?


----------



## rustybolts (27 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Puked twice, but managed to eat a tin of soup. Headache easing slightly. Hopefully it's passing.


Get some water into yourself , better to stay hydrated earlier in the day


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Amazon TV


It is on Netflix UK too. I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It is on Netflix UK too. I quite enjoyed it.




Yep. It was good


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have plenty as well.


I will try again.
Nope.
Scrolled down
Tried the arrows
I have been robbed


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2020)

@12boy - have you got a picture of that beef cut. Not yours but one so I can know what it is.

The flu jab thing is the same in the UK but changes at 65.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's a bit harder explain when you're using two seperate gearing systems together.


Do you mean between x2 and X3?

The conversation was to allay my concerns over not having adequate gears for climbing. I only ever used the granny ring on tour labouring up big hills with panniers.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will try again.
> Nope.
> Scrolled down
> Tried the arrows
> I have been robbed


On my HD laptop screen I have to scroll right 4 times, or click the down arrow and then it is 2/3 along the second row. It would be completely different on a phone screen (for example).


----------



## Paulus (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will try again.
> Nope.
> Scrolled down
> Tried the arrows
> I have been robbed



It's there if you look.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Oct 2020)

Just watched 1942 propaganda film Went the Day Well. Wow, certainly packs a punch. Chilling and brutal. Wow.


----------



## GM (27 Oct 2020)

A change of plan, Mrs GM wanted to go to the garden centre to get a bag of Strulch. Needless to say when we got there it and and 

_you've started something now Dave! _


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> A change of plan, Mrs GM wanted to go to the garden centre to get a bag of Strulch. Needless to say when we got there it and and
> 
> _you've started something now Dave! _


Oh no I haven't
Oh yes you have
Oh

FOUND IT.....YEAH


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Oh no I haven't
> Oh yes you have
> Oh
> 
> FOUND IT.....YEAH


Have you found this one yet? 🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Oh no I haven't
> Oh yes you have
> Oh
> 
> FOUND IT.....YEAH


Do you not have previous for losing things on here.......including whole threads? 

Been chucking it down here for the last 3 or 4 hours now. Lights on as it’s dark already with it being so dull.


----------



## Sterlo (27 Oct 2020)

🌦🌧⛈💧💦☔🚰🚿 Take your pick


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> ColinJ, you are absolutely correct. I have redone the Sheldon with 27 ", 62 chain ring, 11 sprocket and a SA XRF8 hub and came up with a low of 152.2 and a high of 464.8 gear inches. At 90 rpm that is 124.4 mph. Classic 33, is that fast enough for you? BTW, the land speed record is 183.92, set by Denise Mueller Koronek behind a faired slingshot dragster. It would have been faster, of course, if our Mo59 was on the bike.
> It will be 2.8C today with a 20 mph wind. I will take Piglet, my old 'Dale M400 mtn bike with studded snow tires out for a bit today for a slooow ride.
> I bought a 5.2 lb round eye beef roast yesterday which I will slowcook until it is falling apart. Then I'll probably roast some spuds, brussel sprouts, carrots and cauliflower for accompaniment. That is if my wife doesn't take over and kick me out of the kitchen. Either way, I bet there will be enough meat tonight.
> Our son is insisting we have Tdap and flu shots before we can visit our new grandson. We had the flu shot yesterday and learned that here anyway, people over 65 have a different shot than younger folks, 3 strains of flu vs. 4. In any case the only side effect for me has been a sore area where the shot was shooted. We'll have the Tdap in 2 weeks.
> Stay well and happy, and as I learned from YouTube, don't bitch about getting old, it doesn't last that long, anyway.


All that'll be needed is a clear road, and all the lights in my favour.

Awaiting a reply on the query about the hub.

Would Brussels sprouts help you think?


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2020)

5 o'clock and you have to put the lights on  it can only get worse


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will try again.
> Nope.
> Scrolled down
> Tried the arrows
> I have been robbed


Try manual control
: rain : 
without the spaces.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Do you mean between x2 and X3?
> 
> The conversation was to allay my concerns over not having adequate gears for climbing. I only ever used the granny ring on tour labouring up big hills with panniers.


Nah, I've a 42, 52, 62 triple, and seven speed block on a SA five speed hub.

Considering would it be worth/possible moving up to an eight speed hub.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 5 o'clock and you have to put the lights on  it can only get worse


You could have a power cut!
Then where would you be?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Have you found this one yet? 🌧🌧🌧🌧🌧


Don't confuse me even more


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you not have previous for losing things on here.......including whole threads?
> 
> Been chucking it down here for the last 3 or 4 hours now. Lights on as it’s dark already with it being so dull.


I didn't say I lost it (did I??)....I said I was robbed.
AND... I was relying on you to be on my side


----------



## gavroche (27 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 5 o'clock and you have to put the lights on  it can only get worse


It will be 4.30 next week.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2020)

We have rain and hail.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I didn't say I lost it (did I??)....I said I was robbed.
> AND... I was relying on you to be on my side



I suppose your passport was robbed as well.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> It will be 4.30 next week.


Is there going to be a disruption in the space time continuum?
5pm becomes 4.30pm?!


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sorry to hear that Drago. Do you think it could be related to your flu jab?




This got me thinking.I have had the flu jab for 13 years and never had an allergic reaction.Aprox 7 days after this years jab I developed one hell of a head cold accompanied by blocked sinuses and aching limbs.May have bee just a coincidence.Lasted four days befor symptoms subsided.


----------



## gavroche (27 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Is there going to be a disruption in the space time continuum?
> 5pm becomes 4.30pm?!


We will have to put the lights on at 4.30 next week instead of 5 pm.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> A change of plan, Mrs GM wanted to go to the garden centre to get a bag of Strulch. Needless to say when we got there it and and
> 
> _you've started something now Dave! _


Strulch. Never heard of this before. Interesting.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2020)

Hmmmm..........just had to sit in the car in the garage waiting for the  to stop. Geez it was wet.

Now I've been to the LBS. I may be in love I've just met a Genesis Datum. She is very beautiful, lovely clean lines, great paint job. I'm confused Tifossi or Genesis??? 🤔


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm..........just had to sit in the car in the garage waiting for the  to stop. Geez it was wet.
> 
> Now I've been to the LBS. I may be in love I've just met a Genesis Datum. She is very beautiful, lovely clean lines, great paint job. I'm confused Tifossi or Genesis??? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 554856


A black and white decision


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A black and white decision


Mine would be creamy grey with teal highlights!! Can't find a picture.

I always buy black or grey but this one is just 😍😍😍


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm..........just had to sit in the car in the garage waiting for the  to stop. Geez it was wet.
> 
> Now I've been to the LBS. I may be in love I've just met a Genesis Datum. She is very beautiful, lovely clean lines, great paint job. I'm confused Tifossi or Genesis??? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 554856


Love the way they’ve integrated the battery pack into the downtube 😉


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Love the way they’ve integrated the battery pack into the downtube 😉


Cheeky bigger


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I suppose your passport was robbed as well.


Ah errhh well no.......tbf MrsD did lose that


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Cheeky bigger


To the left.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ah errhh well no.......tbf MrsD did lose that


Thought she found it, in your secret pocket!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm..........just had to sit in the car in the garage waiting for the  to stop. Geez it was wet.
> 
> Now I've been to the LBS. I may be in love I've just met a Genesis Datum. She is very beautiful, lovely clean lines, great paint job. I'm confused Tifossi or Genesis??? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 554856


That is what I borrowed. A beautiful bike.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Love the way they’ve integrated the battery pack into the downtube 😉


Strangely Genesis don't seem to do ebikes. Don't know why.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Thought she found it, in your secret pocket!


I am going to do a Drago/Gavroche if you bully me


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am going to do a Drago/Gavroche if you bully me


And me, having shown you the manual override for what you were missing!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ah errhh well no.......tbf MrsD did lose that


Of course she did.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Strangely Genesis don't seem to do ebikes. Don't know why.


Err
https://www.genesisbicycles.com/product-list/bikes-1000/electric-1038/


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2020)

Nearly time for The Yorkshire Vet  I enjoy it. Then it will be the second part of Sister.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2020)

I see parts of Autumn watch are being filmed at the CAT In Mach. 

I can get in free if I want to.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nearly time for The Yorkshire Vet  I enjoy it. Then it will be the second part of Sister.


We're recording Sister as it's GBBO tonight. Not sure what to make of Sister. Is it a murder story? Accidental death? Ghost story?

Thought it was a bit slow last night.


----------



## GM (27 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Strulch. Never heard of this before. Interesting.




It's a new thing to us, Mrs GM read up on it and that was that, she had to try it! 








PaulSB said:


> Now I've been to the LBS. I may be in love I've just met a Genesis Datum. She is very beautiful, lovely clean lines, great paint job. I'm confused Tifossi or Genesis??? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 554856




Good choice! here's my beast...doesn't always live in the dining room though!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Err
> https://www.genesisbicycles.com/product-list/bikes-1000/electric-1038/


OK .. 
A) in the UK.
B) road/gravel bikes
Thats from my research and speaking to a dealer.
I would be more than happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> OK ..
> A) in the UK.
> B) road/gravel bikes
> Thats from my research and speaking to a dealer.
> I would be more than happy to be proved wrong.


Now you're getting picky.

The UK site is down for maintenance, so I can't check.


----------



## 12boy (27 Oct 2020)

Couldn't find a pic of the eye of round pre cooked. (sorry not round eye), Here's a pic of the roast, cut in 3 pieces, in the crockpot. My wife informed me there will not be a bunch of roasted veg. Instead she will roast carrots and spuds only. Still should be acceptable.
17 miles on the piglet was enough of a ride today since I have some chores to do. Brilliant blue skies and up to 4.5C with some breeziness. Really nice out.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Couldn't find a pic of the eye of round pre cooked. (sorry not round eye), Here's a pic of the roast, cut in 3 pieces, in the crockpot. My wife informed me there will not be a bunch of roasted veg. Instead she will roast carrots and spuds only. Still should be acceptable.
> 17 miles on the piglet was enough of a ride today since I have some chores to do. Brilliant blue skies and up to 4.5C with some breeziness. Really nice out.
> View attachment 554927


I'll have the piece on the left in that picture.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2020)

Feeling a bit more chipper. Haven't puked since early afternoon and the chicken soup stayed down.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Now you're getting picky.
> 
> The UK site is down for maintenance, so I can't check.


TBF.... going to America for a hard tail ebike may not be what Paul wants


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TBF.... going to America for a hard tail ebike may not be what Paul wants


Thought it was you after a gravel bike?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Thought it was you after a gravel bike?


Noooo. I am open minded. Its Chorley Paul that is looking at the Genesis gravel bike.


----------



## 12boy (27 Oct 2020)

It wil be done in 4-5 hours. Shall we set a place at the table for you.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Noooo. I am open minded. Its Chorley Paul that is looking at the Genesis gravel bike.


And you at the e-assist version!


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> It wil be done in 4-5 hours. Shall we set a place at the table for you.


You could do that.
We're looking at 01:00 - 02:00 UTC then?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> And you at the e-assist version!


Indeedy.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2020)

Here's a few memories for y'all.........


View: https://youtu.be/czu_Ps1S5VI


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Oct 2020)

Damn flu jab
had it a few days ago and I have had a background headache all day today - and other stuff

and on top of that it has made my bike all muddy

I have evidence - my bike was all clean (well cleanish - I hosed it down - must oil the chain sometime soon) before I had the jab

looked at it at lunchtime today and it is all muddy

so there you are - get a flu jab and your bike gets muddy

on another note - wonder when they will stop the lorries going up and down the road outside this estate - damn things are filthy after driving over the old golf course they are working on - must be awful up there in this weather.
and they really should level out those potholes and puddles on my normal route


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Here's a few memories for y'all.........
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/czu_Ps1S5VI



Ah, they don't write songs like those these days...

*'Young Girl'*
_Young girl, get out of my mind
My love for you is way out of line
Better run girl
You're much too young girl
With all the charms of a woman
You've kept the secret of your youth
You led me to believe you're old enough
To give me love
And now it hurts to know the truth
Young girl, get out of my mind
My love for you is way out of line
Better run girl
You're much too young girl
Beneath your perfume and your make-up
You're just a baby in disguise
And though you know that it's wrong to be
Alone with me
That come on look is in your eyes
Young girl, get out my mind
My love for you is way out of line
Better run girl
You're much too young girl
So hurry home to your mama
I'm sure she wonders where you are
Get out of here
Before I have the time
To change my mind
'Cause I'm afraid we'll go too far
Young girl, get out my mind
My love for you is way out of line
Better run girl
You're much too young girl..._


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2020)

And who could forget the lyrics of _Delilah_...?

...
_As she deceived me I watched and went out of my mind 
At break of day when that man drove away I was waiting 
I crossed the street to her house and she opened the door
She stood there laughing
I felt the knife in my hand and she laughed no more _
...

Blimey!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Oct 2020)

They don't write like they used to

maybe just as well!!!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Oct 2020)

just thought

The Police - Every little Breath you Take - I used to think it was really romantic - wrote the words out on a Valentines card once

then I discovered it was about stalking
Oh well

Don't stand so close to me
as an ex-teacher - REALLY!!!!!!!!! - would have been reported - we had enough lectures on the subject!!!!!


and there was an Art Garfunkel track on an album I have somewhere - about a murder - and how he wasn't guilty
I think the jury might have been a bit divided

and lets not start on RAP - some of the songs the kids listened to - dodgy or what!!!


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2020)

can't sleep


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> can't sleep


I hope that hot drink was decaf, or you will never doze off!  Good luck anyway...

I'm off now to phase one of my shutdown procedure... Go to bed then play computer puzzle games on my tablet until I can't concentrate any longer.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Go to bed then play computer puzzle games on my tablet


Any decent ones you can recommend? I quite like to while away the hours playing puzzle games.


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2020)

Morning all, batteries recharged and ready for another great day, swim first then bit and bobbing. Have fun.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

First aid course for SAR, so up slightly earlier than usual.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks, it could be an expensive day, car in for MOT and service this morning.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> And who could forget the lyrics of _Delilah_...?
> 
> ...
> _As she deceived me I watched and went out of my mind
> ...



And then there's the Long Black Veil,



Ten years ago on a cold dark night
A man was killed 'neath the town hall light
There were few at the scene but they all agreed
That the slayer who ran looked a lot like me.

The judge said, Son what is your alibi?
If you were somewhere else then you won't have to die
Well, I spoke not a word though it meant my life
For I had been in the arms of my best friends wife.

She walks these hills in a long black veil
She visits my grave when the night winds wail
Nobody knows, nobody sees,
Nobody knows, but me.

The scaffold is high an eternity nears
She stood in the crowd, shed not a tear
But sometimes at night when the cold winds moan
She comes to my grave and she cries on my bones.

She walks these hills in a long black veil
She visits my grave when the night winds wail
Nobody knows, nobody sees,
Nobody knows, but me...


----------



## Paulus (28 Oct 2020)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
A bright start to the day here. It won't last.
Hopefully I'll be able to get out on the bike later. I have some new handle tape for one of them, so a little job to do in the man cave when the rain comes.
Some shopping to do locally as well.
Another day in paradise 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2020)

Morning. Blimey, can't you lot get any more depressing? What a bunch of morbid old farts you lot are. 

Anyhoo. It's not raining here which is good news.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Off up to Stowford Meadows caravan shop this morning to get a new step for the van.
Will be lunching at the Grampus Inn at Lee Bay.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Damn flu jab
> had it a few days ago and I have had a background headache all day today - and other stuff
> 
> and on top of that it has made my bike all muddy
> ...


Is that what used to be the old municipal course ?? The one they closed when poisonous chemicals were found under the turf


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2020)

Seems I spoke to soon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees ,
A wonderful but exhausting afternoon playing with our three year old granddaughter resulted in me sleeping until 7:00 🙂
Still raining so I might be going for a wade instead of a run. Ex colleague Rang to discuss meeting with a couple of friends for coffee on Friday, we’re medium risk here but it seems as though people are a lot more Laisser-faire about things. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2020)

Morning all. Just a quick report as I am off the early morning Aldi dash.
We have agreed on our own lock down and the only shops I need to visit are a) Aldi at 0745 b) Spar on Wednesday when its always empty. Can't rule out a couple of risks but I will eliminate what I can.
Anyway........
Important news.......
We had no milk so I have just had a black coffee........have to say, I enjoyed it.
Se you later.
@PaulSB Have you looked at the Ribble gravel bikes that allow you to choose all your own components ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Just reading about one of our own...


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2020)

Lol!


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Blimey, can't you lot get any more depressing? What a bunch of morbid old farts you lot are.
> 
> Anyhoo. It's not raining here which is good news.
> 
> Stay safe folks



Oh Welshie,
Not raining in Wales? Sending some more your way:

It's raining men! Hallelujah!
It's raining men! Amen!
I'm gonna go out to run and let myself get
Absolutely soaking wet!
It's raining men! Hallelujah!
It's raining men! Every specimen!
Tall, blonde, dark and lean
Rough and tough and strong and mean

😀😀


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2020)

Good morning world. It's a beautiful day, sunny with a gentle breeze, only 6⁰C though. I will be saddling up to meet a buddy at 9.00.

@Dave7 - I did think about the Ribble and have two friends who happily ride one. It wouldn't work for me. I'm very ignorant of the detail on specification and would end up with something which didn't suit me. I'm also very loyal to my LBS and have been visiting them for 20+ years, a friend rather than customer. Two benefits to this:

Excellent service and very good deals. For example I can wander in at any time point out what's wrong, the bike will be put on a work stand and tweaked. I get coffee and leave 15 minutes later having paid only for a cable for example. For my retirement present I was given a £160 saddle!!

The other plus is I've bought many bikes there and everyone has seen my progress through different bikes and as a rider. When I want a new bike we discuss my objectives, I'm given options, I go away, return with more options and slowly we build the right spec.

They also tell me when I'm wrong. I went in suggesting we consider 650b wheels. Asked why I explained. The reasons why I shouldn't were explained. I had other queries and was told "You're over thinking this. Your riding will be 75/25% road/gravel. Nothing extreme." I was putting all the emphasis in gravel while ignoring road.

If I used Ribble the end result would have been a gravel bike capable of hardcore stuff when all I need is towpaths and farm tracks.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2020)

Sorry I can't remember who but one of us mentioned the ABC challenge. I can't find the post. Could you put the link up again.

Cheers.

Porridge time!


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2020)

Morning


----------



## pawl (28 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Any decent ones you can recommend? I quite like to while away the hours playing puzzle games.




Four pics one word


----------



## pawl (28 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Just a quick report as I am off the early morning Aldi dash.
> We have agreed on our own lock down and the only shops I need to visit are a) Aldi at 0745 b) Spar on Wednesday when its always empty. Can't rule out a couple of risks but I will eliminate what I can.
> Anyway........
> Important news.......
> ...




Always drink my coffee black.Must be why I’m a raving nutter

There coming to take me away ha ha there coming to take me away.,


----------



## pawl (28 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Blimey, can't you lot get any more depressing? What a bunch of morbid old farts you lot are.
> 
> Anyhoo. It's not raining here which is good news.
> 
> Stay safe folks




This will really cheer you up

where will we be in a hundred years from now.
They wrap you up in a long white shirt .they cover you up in soil and dirt
After you’ve been there about a week the blooming coffin begins to leak
The worms crawl in the worms crawl out your brains come dribbling down your snout.j


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is that what used to be the old municipal course ?? The one they closed when poisonous chemicals were found under the turf


That's the one - I can see it from my house in the winter - in the summer the leaves hide it
They have been rebuilding it for several years - they could have re located Everest using less trucks than have been carrying earth to and from that place!!!!
They just better have a good bar and low membership fees for locals when they reopen - don;t care about the course (silly game) but a nice bar in walking distance would be good!!!


----------



## The Rover (28 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mine would be creamy grey with teal highlights!! Can't find a picture.
> 
> I always buy black or grey but this one is just 😍😍😍



I feel like a stalker @PaulSB .....

this might sound like a familiar tale, I called in last week to see Ian to organise a new winter bike, nothing available, I’ll keep an eye out he says.
He rings me an hour later, just had the Madison rep in, gives me the details of a genesis datum and tells me to call in sat morning.
Not overly blown away by the web images but I called in on sat and leave an hour later having agreed to the datum frame with a 105 group set, alex rims, mudguards, 44cm control tech bars, fabric seat and Schwalbe G-one speed 30mm tubeless tyres.
The groupset isn’t available yet but I’m in no rush due to having my collarbone reset and plated next week!!


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> This will really cheer you up
> 
> where will we be in a hundred years from now.
> They wrap you up in a long white shirt .they cover you up in soil and dirt
> ...


Cremation for me and it's paid for all ready


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry I can't remember who but one of us mentioned the ABC challenge. I can't find the post. Could you put the link up again.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Porridge time!



It was me. 

There are several:

ABC Saints Names

ABC Street Names

ABC Towns and Villages

I have finished Street names, currently doing Saints Names and Towns and Villages 

It is addictive


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> This will really cheer you up
> 
> where will we be in a hundred years from now.
> They wrap you up in a long white shirt .they cover you up in soil and dirt
> ...


Cremation for me. No worms crawling down my snout thank you very much


----------



## oldwheels (28 Oct 2020)

Cold wet and windy again. The forecast seems to be much the same for the immediate future. I hope this is not going to continue for the rest of the winter. 
Noticed yesterday when I came off the ferry that there were still motorhomes in the queue to get on and ominously two snowploughs. The return trip on a late afternoon boat had some livestock trailers as Tuesday is a market day. Some were in Lidl's car park with large trolley loads going into the towing vehicles. Stocking up for a long winter. There were also still tourists arriving as well though this was a later boat than usual for them.
Still got to unpack the shopping I got which along with no taxi fares justifies taking the car for a day trip.
Good news at the hospital is they found my heart was still there and not much worse than the last check. I find it odd that while the checks going into the hospital are reasonable under the circumstances I also have to get escorted to the exit. I point out that I unfortunately know my way around and know where the doors are but rules are rules.
Another day trip tomorrow so not much shopping, only the things I forgot yesterday but an early start into pouring rain is forecast.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> and ominously two snowploughs.


I noticed as I was cycling past the council's yard yesterday that there is now a huge pile of winter grit all ready for use


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> That's the one - I can see it from my house in the winter - in the summer the leaves hide it
> They have been rebuilding it for several years - they could have re located Everest using less trucks than have been carrying earth to and from that place!!!!
> They just better have a good bar and low membership fees for locals when they reopen - don;t care about the course (silly game) but a nice bar in walking distance would be good!!!


Used to be a good course. 18 holes, split into 2 if I recall correctly.
My cycling mate and I played there often when we were hacking our way around  learning the game. Many tears of laughter were spilled there.
Any idea where they are dumping the polluted soil ?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2020)

@PaulSB this comment is just conversation. You are certainly more knowledgeable than me and I 100% agree with your support of the LBS. 
We have 2 LBSs but they both simply sell a range of bikes.
When I got my Ribble road bike I spent some hours with them selecting frame, wheels, tyres, groupsets.... even bar tape etc.
I was very happy with it.
When it got stolen I bought a Giant and the better response was instantly noticeable. Compared to the Ribble it seemed to climb hills on its own.
I am thinking Ribble now as I need the most relaxed position possible. Nowadays after 20-25 miles my neck is on fire.


----------



## Sterlo (28 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning world. It's a beautiful day, sunny with a gentle breeze, only 6⁰C though. I will be saddling up to meet a buddy at 9.00.
> 
> @Dave7 - I did think about the Ribble and have two friends who happily ride one. It wouldn't work for me. I'm very ignorant of the detail on specification and would end up with something which didn't suit me. I'm also very loyal to my LBS and have been visiting them for 20+ years, a friend rather than customer. Two benefits to this:
> 
> ...


"...I have two friends who happily ride one", I thought croggies were illegal, unless it's a tandem?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> This will really cheer you up
> 
> where will we be in a hundred years from now.
> They wrap you up in a long white shirt .they cover you up in soil and dirt
> ...




Not me. I am going to be a crispy critter.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Cremation for me and it's paid for all ready




Your not going to be taken by surprise that's for sure.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Your not going to be taken by surprise that's for sure.


Boy scout "always be prepared"


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Boy scout "always be prepared"


Be Prepared.


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Blimey, can't you lot get any more depressing? What a bunch of morbid old farts you lot are.
> 
> Anyhoo. It's not raining here which is good news.
> 
> Stay safe folks



I thought the same, I hope this group is not going through some changes.


----------



## postman (28 Oct 2020)

1:1 In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.
1:2 And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness was upon the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God moved upon the face of the waters.
1:3 And God said, Let there be light: and there was light.
1:4 And God saw the light, that it was good: and God divided the light from the darkness.
1:5 And God thought what should he do with this light, he created cycling.
1:6 And God created cycling and found it was good.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

The circle of life...

_"...Then we shall ha' to bury thee
On Ilkla Moor baht 'at
Then we shall ha' to bury thee 

On Ilkla Moor baht 'at
On Ilkla Moor baht 'at
On Ilkla Moor baht 'at 

Then t'worms 'll cum and eat thee oop
On Ilkla Moor baht 'at
Then t'worms 'll cum and eat thee oop

On Ilkla Moor baht 'at
On Ilkla Moor baht 'at
On Ilkla Moor baht 'at

Then ducks 'll cum and eat oop t'worms
On Ilkla Moor baht 'at
Then ducks 'll cum and eat oop t'worms

On Ilkla Moor baht 'at
On Ilkla Moor baht 'at
On Ilkla Moor baht 'at

Then we shall go an' ate oop ducks
On Ilkla Moor baht 'at
Then we shall go an' ate oop ducks 

On Ilkla Moor baht 'at
On Ilkla Moor baht 'at
On Ilkla Moor baht 'at 

Then we shall all 'ave etten thee
On Ilkla Moor baht 'at
Then we shall all 'ave etten thee..."_


----------



## gavroche (28 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I noticed as I was cycling past the council's yard yesterday that there is now a huge pile of winter grit all ready for use


And all that salt will go on your bike so you will be better off running your usual 30 miles rather than cycling.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2020)

I am binge watching the new star trek series on Netflix. With coffee as well of course


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am binge watching the new star trek series on Netflix. With coffee* as well of course


*Annan or John?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> *Annan or John?




You've lost me classic


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You've lost me classic


Mo, Dave7 or PaulSB might help you.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2020)

I'm sat in the Badgers Tearoom at Brandon Marsh with a coffee and a teacake. Had a rare minor mechanical this morning, the magnet on the front wheel that powers the cycle computer worked loose, it was showing my speed varying between zero and 20mph till I stopped and tightened it up again.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2020)

It's  walk cancelled until it stops


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the Badgers Tearoom at Brandon Marsh with a coffee and a teacake. Had a rare minor mechanical this morning, the magnet on the front wheel that powers the cycle computer worked loose, it was showing my speed varying between zero and 20mph till I stopped and tightened it up again.


So it was like that place in France - Toulouse


----------



## Lostagain (28 Oct 2020)

Retired in July, and whilst COVID has put retirement plans on hold, I've been kept busy doing those jobs that kept being put off. Usually get out at least once a week, either on the gravel bike or the mountain bike. In September I cycled the North Downs Way over 4 days, and would recommend it. I keep planning other trips (the Eurovelo website is a dangerous place) and me and the missus plan to cycle the Loire next year (COVID permitting).


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2020)

@classic33 the Genesis uk site seems to be up and running but I cannot see any reference to ebikes.


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2020)

In the Grampus, parts of which are 14th century.
Venison chilli loaded chips and a winter ale.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> In the Grampus, parts of which are 14th century.
> Venison chilli loaded chips and a winter ale.
> 
> View attachment 555003
> ...


Looks like maggots with cream on top!


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> In the Grampus, parts of which are 14th century.
> Venison chilli loaded chips and a winter ale.
> 
> View attachment 555003
> ...


Did they have chilli in Devon in the 14th century, and is it past it's eat by date!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Cold wet and windy again. The forecast seems to be much the same for the immediate future. I hope this is not going to continue for the rest of the winter.
> Noticed yesterday when I came off the ferry that there were still motorhomes in the queue to get on and ominously two snowploughs. The return trip on a late afternoon boat had some livestock trailers as Tuesday is a market day. Some were in Lidl's car park with large trolley loads going into the towing vehicles. Stocking up for a long winter. There were also still tourists arriving as well though this was a later boat than usual for them.
> Still got to unpack the shopping I got which along with no taxi fares justifies taking the car for a day trip.
> Good news at the hospital is they found my heart was still there and not much worse than the last check. I find it odd that while the checks going into the hospital are reasonable under the circumstances I also have to get escorted to the exit. I point out that I unfortunately know my way around and know where the doors are but rules are rules.
> Another day trip tomorrow so not much shopping, only the things I forgot yesterday but an early start into pouring rain is forecast.


Resident of Mull complains that it’s cold, wet and windy. Blimey, things must be bad


----------



## Sterlo (28 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> In the Grampus, parts of which are 14th century.
> Venison chilli loaded chips and a winter ale.
> 
> View attachment 555003
> ...


Venison chilli, I suppose the swan and caviar curry was sold out.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Resident of Mull complains that it’s cold, wet and windy. Blimey, things must be bad


Surprisingly we often have better weather in the north corner of the island than anyone else and Iona has also got very low rainfall. I can look out my widow and see rain sweeping up the Morvern side of the Sound and also rain sweeping in over Salen from the west where there is a low area which must have some effect.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Not me. I am going to be a crispy critter.


While some from here are cremated the nearest crematorium is about 100 miles away so not terribly common.


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2020)

Sterlo said:


> Venison chilli, I suppose the swan and caviar curry was sold out.


I'd have had the Otter stew but they only did it as a tarkaway.........


----------



## Sterlo (28 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'd have had the Otter stew but they only did it as a tarkaway.........


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2020)

Did me walk in the dry


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2020)

Thats just how I like it, service and MOT, straight through, a straight pass, no problems, no advisories, and change out of two hundred quid.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Did me walk in the dry


Looks like I got home just in time as it is peeing down now


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like I got home just in time as it is peeing down now



Its gone black over bills mothers here as well, I've nipped out and got the washing in just in case.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2020)

I've just found out it is Wednesday today – were did Tuesday go


----------



## 12boy (28 Oct 2020)

Had a VW bus once named Toulouse La Truck. It was a great bus. Classic 33, we set your place but you never showed, alas. 
Going to be a great day here under the Eternal Blue Sky....saw Marco Polo on Netflicks where that expression was used...in fact Mongolia and Wyoming are very similar, or so said a group of Mongolian elders who came here to discuss yak husbandry or some such. 
I don't know if this might help you, but I've been taking 400 mg of magnesium nightly to aid with leg cramps which were afflicting me to the point of waking me up. It does seem to help with that but it also can help with sleeping as well. Still have the occasional 5 hr night but sometimes sleep for over 7 hours. For me it's not the going to sleep the first time but staying that way and being able to return to sleep when I inevitably waken at night for a whiz. Getting 7+ hours sleep is pretty plush to me.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2020)

Brandon Marsh Nature Reserve the destination, The journey? with the computer problem I can't be sure how far, but looking at other trips there 41 miles won't be far out. A dry and bright morning for a change so I dropped the car off at the garage and walked back home then got my gear on, got my fixed out and off I went. My route took me across Coventry and out through Wood End heading for Shilton, I had an unscheduled stop just outside Shilton to retighten a loose computer magnet and then on my way, in Shilton Witheybrook Lane was closed, I wasn't surprised it often floods after heavy rain, so I stayed on the Wolvey road and took the next right into Witheybrook then onto the fosseway, the road for Monks Kirby was being resurfaced so I stayed on the fosseway then turned through Stretton Under Fosse, Brinklow and onto Bretford before turning into Woolston and on to the cafe. On the way back I turned through Woolston, crossed the bridge then turned to climb through Kings Newnham and on through Harborough Magna, passed the radio masts and on to Pailton, I turned right towards Monks Kirby then left towards Withybrook and my route out in reverse back into Coventry. My first ride on my fixed since March and my first ride using a 44x17 gearing, it took me most of the ride out to get used to fixed again, but the gearing felt good, it might be a bit big for some of the hills but no problems this morning and on the flat I was rolling along around 20 mph and what descents I did today were comfortable. It rained on the way back when I was riding through Woolston over the bridge and on the climb up to Kings Newnham, but it was only a shower and was all the rain I saw. Another good morning out on my bike, having been kept in over the last few days it was good to get out.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just found out it is Wednesday today – were did Tuesday go


I found out were Tuesday went -
Monday - went shopping
Tuesday - made pies 
Wednesday - today
And Thursday hasn't come.......


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Any decent ones you can recommend? I quite like to while away the hours playing puzzle games.


I like old favourites such as Spider Solitaire and Sudoku.

I have a backgammon app on my tablet. I usually have a couple of games of that a day, though I don't really rate it. It makes a few blunders now and then, and especially when about to lose. Not that it matters when no money is involved, but it annoys me when it overlooks a piece in my home quarter and rushes to get less important pieces to safety in its own home quarter so I backgammon it, when it could have easily only lost a gammon!

I like '2048'. There are lost of free versions available. There is the pressure to achieve a score of 2048, but after that I just relax and see if I can beat my high score.

My absolute favourite puzzle game currently is '_*Palisade*_'. (That link takes you to a web version but native versions are available for Unix, Mac and Windows.) There is a huge collection of other free puzzles on the same site. The version of Minesweeper is interesting because it NEVER blows up on your first move, something which annoys me on the conventional version.

PS The web version of Palisade has started looking a bit odd on my laptop. I don't know if it is a problem on my machine, or whether a bug has been introduced since I first played the game online. I now play it offline on my tablet, which reminds me - there is a free Android app which has ALL of the puzzles in it.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I found out were Tuesday went -
> Monday - went shopping
> Tuesday - made pies
> Wednesday - today
> And Thursday hasn't come.......


Thursday.....eat pies.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @classic33 the Genesis uk site seems to be up and running but I cannot see any reference to ebikes.


Looks like America it is then.
Passport and cash in hand?

By the way you couldn't help Welsh Dragon could you. She was lost this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Looks like America it is then.
> Passport and cash in hand?
> 
> By the way you couldn't help Welsh Dragon could you. She was lost this morning.


I would go but I have lost my passport


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2020)

Our kitchen is smelling lovely, I'm cooking a roast chicken dinner and I've got roast spuds and chicken thighs in the oven.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2020)

We have thunder and lightning here now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have thunder and lightning here now.


Very very frightening...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I would go but I have lost my passport


At the moment I can't get into Wales even with a passport!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> At the moment I can't get into Wales even with a passport!!!!


I can.
Me and Welshie have a tunnel so we can meet up


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Oct 2020)

I think the Welsh Assembly is starting to think Offa had the right idea


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2020)

I see there’s a fell runner gone missing not all that far from here. Been 24 hours now. Hope he’s found safe. 

Not tired but I suppose I better go to bed and get some rest at least.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I see there’s a fell runner gone missing not all that far from here. Been 24 hours now. Hope he’s found safe.
> 
> Not tired but I suppose I better go to bed and get some rest at least.


Thought you'd been slobbing about all afternoon, due to the weather!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2020)

I hope the fell runner is ok, but that doesn't sound at all good!

I'm only just starting to feel properly awake...


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I hope the fell runner is ok, but that doesn't sound at all good!
> 
> I'm only just starting to feel properly awake...


T'is early yet!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> T'is early yet!


Yes!

It is 01:27 and I have just finished today's changes to the puzzle game that I am working on. It is working, but I haven't written the code to save and load games yet, which means that any test game that I stop playing halfway through is forgotten when I switch the computer off, which is a bit of a pain. Actually, I _don't _normally switch the computer off, I just put it to sleep, so the game comes back as I left it. That doesn't apply on my phone though... That just throws the game away whenever it decides to shut the app down.

Since it looks like being too wet for me to cycle over the next few days, I will concentrate on getting load/save working.

I still have quite a few other tasks to finish before I can chuck it on the Google Play store and watch thousands of pounds hundreds of pounds a few tenners 19 pence a month roll in!  

Time to watch Yukon Gold...


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Head up past Gibson Mill, the remains of the old viaduct. There's been some success there in the past, gold wise.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

Woke at 3.00 which frankly is a bit of a bummer! Had a brew and read the paper, now that's a depressing activity.

Nothing planned for the day so I'm hoping to sleep/doze for sometime.😴


----------



## screenman (29 Oct 2020)

Morning all, woke at 2.22am and been awake most of the time since, shooting was planned for today but has been cancelled due to very heavy rain predictions, so Aldi and Lidl instead have a great day whatever you are up to.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, woke at 2.22am and been awake most of the time since, shooting was planned for today but has been cancelled due to very heavy rain predictions, so Aldi and Lidl instead have a great day whatever you are up to.


Morning. Depending on which forecast is correct I might have until anything between 9am and lunchtime before the rain arrives so might stick the lights on the hybrid and head out for an early one. The roads are still pretty wet.


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

Day 2 of this first aid refresher, thenndown to Kent for amlong weekend.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Popped downstairs to make the coffee and noticed that the dishwasher needed emptying. Mrs Tenkay's rearrangement of the kitchen meant hunting high and low to find the new storage locations 🙁
Heavy rain overnight again so it might be a short walk followed by a turbo session. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Oct 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2020)

Morning folks. It's been  all night and still is. We are in for 4 days of this.

So lots of slurping for me and binge TV

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Might nip down to the caravan today and try to figure out how to remove the pelmet light bulbs, which are concealed behind diffusers and on top of cupboards
I've changed all of the other lights to LEDs, but there are 3 strip lights which I have never figured out how to access.
You would think it would be a straightforward job, as bulbs are known to fail, but I've looked at it 3 or 4 times before and couldn't figure how to remove them.
Nothing is ever straightforward on a caravan!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Oct 2020)

Morning all, dull with rain on its way.
Listened to a great Scotland Outdoors podcast yesterday, a fascinating interview with a witch . She had a lot of interesting things to say, mostly about the need to reconnect with the natural world. Made perfect sense to me.
Also yesterday, thoroughly enjoyed the scenery of the Vuelta stage, they were riding through a gorgeous tapestry of multicoloured crops, shrubs of some sort, blocks of green, yellow, and red. And in the low afternoon sun it was an absolute picture, just stunning.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Popped downstairs to make the coffee and noticed that the dishwasher needed emptying. Mrs Tenkay's rearrangement of the kitchen meant hunting high and low to find the new storage locations 🙁
> Heavy rain overnight again so it might be a short walk followed by a turbo session.
> Have a lovely peaceful day folks


Ah, yes. Reorganisation!! Mrs P organised four drawers yesterday. This will bring new challenges to my life. A lot of "stuff" was binned. I'm all for binning stuff but don't understand why we have to keep it for ten years first!! 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

Good morning. Drizzly but quite bright and no wind. Better than the biblical event the Met Office are forecasting for 9.00

The dozing didn't work instead I had to settle for sleep till 8.20. Yeah!

Cycle club admin beckons. After this it will probably be an ALDI run and either allotment or housework.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ah, yes. Reorganisation!! Mrs P organised four drawers yesterday. This will bring new challenges to my life. A lot of "stuff" was binned. I'm all for binning stuff but don't understand* why we have to keep it for ten years first!*! 🤔



Mrs @BoldonLad is an avid "re-organiser" and "binner".

I did suggest on one occasion that, next time we went (clothes) shopping in Newcastle, we should just take a Charity Bag with us, put the stuff directly into the bag, at the checkout, and drop it off at the Charity Shop.

My suggestion was not well received


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ah, yes. Reorganisation!! Mrs P organised four drawers yesterday. This will bring new challenges to my life. A lot of "stuff" was binned. I'm all for binning stuff but don't understand why we have to keep it for ten years first!! 🤔




10 years? That's nothing. Mr WD keeps things for 30 plus years


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2020)

Just shy of 40 miles done on rather wet, mucky and puddly roads. At least I've done something in case the rain arrives soon. 

Not sure if I can recommend Aldi's fruit and fibre as I don't think it's nearly as nice as Kellogs. Maybe not as sweet which maybe isn't actually a bad thing!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just shy of 40 miles done on rather wet, mucky and puddly roads. At least I've done something in case the rain arrives soon.
> 
> Not sure if I can recommend Aldi's fruit and fibre as I don't think it's nearly as nice as Kellogs. Maybe not as sweet which maybe isn't actually a bad thing!


You have to learn with Aldi don't you. Some things are as good, maybe better than main brands. Others are dreadful.
eg I have recently been picking at food as I can't face a full meal. Those Chicago Town pizzas are just about right. On Tuesday I tried the Aldi version. Straight in the bin.........absolutely awful.
I also enjoy Batchelors chicken flavour noodles. Tried the Aldi version......lovely.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2020)

Morning all.
Constant rain forecast for the next few days.
WoWza.......another 9 hour sleep .

My back 'went' yesterday. Bit of a bummer really. Think I am turning a corner Covid wise then that happens. Never know if it will be a day or 2 weeks.....it makes life interesting.
I am going to have a slice of toast then some Ibuprofen, see if they work.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You have to learn with Aldi don't you. Some things are as good, maybe better than main brands. Others are dreadful.
> eg I have recently been picking at food as I can't face a full meal. Those Chicago Town pizzas are just about right. On Tuesday I tried the Aldi version. Straight in the bin.........absolutely awful.
> I also enjoy Batchelors chicken flavour noodles. Tried the Aldi version......lovely.


Now taste is a strange thing. We don't like Chicago town but always buy ALDI pizza. ALDI caramel wafers are better than Tunnock's, now that is saying something!!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2020)

An interesting (and worrying) fact.
When we were in Majorca we got talking to a family. Turned out they live less than a mile from us........we keep in touch.
The hubby came down with Covid and ended up in hospital on oxygen.
Yesterday the wife told us there are about a dozen cases in or around the close they live in .
Their Close forms part of our 2 mile walk.
When we are well enough to resume our walks we may give that a miss


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Now taste is a strange thing. We don't like Chicago town but always buy ALDI pizza. ALDI caramel wafers are better than Tunnock's, now that is saying something!!


Aldi pizzas are fine. I buy their basic one and add whatever is in the fridge eg mushrooms, onions, tomatoes etc.
It was their equivalent to the Chicago Town that I thought was horrible.


----------



## Paulus (29 Oct 2020)

Good morning all. A bit late on parade today. 
It's .
Millie our dog has been taken to the Vet, she is having treatment for arthritis today. Xrays on her front shoulders and elbows and Plasma therapy injections into the joints. Also a small amount of fat cells will be taken to grow stem cells for future use when and if necessary. 
Cutting edge treatment. 
I hope the insurance company coughs up.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

The Rover said:


> I feel like a stalker @PaulSB .....
> 
> this might sound like a familiar tale, I called in last week to see Ian to organise a new winter bike, nothing available, I’ll keep an eye out he says.
> He rings me an hour later, just had the Madison rep in, gives me the details of a genesis datum and tells me to call in sat morning.
> ...


I've been glancing over my shoulder! 😆

I was similar. Ian called. I wasn't overwhelmed with his description but said I'd go down. He said it was white which doesn't work for me. Anyway I read the reviews, gauged reaction on here when I dropped it in to posts and also know Genesis are highly regarded.

The reviews are excellent.

The Tifossi was always a leap of faith for me. I wasn't convinced but I do believe in what Ian tells me.

Now the Genesis! WOW. The moment I saw her . I only ever buy black or grey but this creamy grey and teal colour scheme is beautiful.

Bigger pluses are better mudguard mounts, internal cabling, third bottle position, sloping down tube and rear drop out is traditional - I've found through axles difficult to insert in the pouring rain by the road.

Excited.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> We have that fine drizzle  you know the one that make you really wet


Looks like we have it again


----------



## screenman (29 Oct 2020)

I have found some dents to play with, happy days.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2020)

Hope this comes out.....its very funny and sadly true.

View: https://youtu.be/TNf5dZAvF4I


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> An interesting (and worrying) fact.
> When we were in Majorca we got talking to a family. Turned out they live less than a mile from us........we keep in touch.
> The hubby came down with Covid and ended up in hospital on oxygen.
> Yesterday the wife told us there are about a dozen cases in or around the close they live in .
> ...


I'm concerned by the number of friends who have had Covid-19 or are currently isolating. Young lad next door but one is isolating at the moment. Happily no one has been seriously ill - yet. I've limited myself to nothing more than cycling and supermarket and I'm redoubling my efforts to be careful. Oh and visiting the LBS!! 

Cases have dropped in Chorley from a high of 1928 on Sunday to 1349 today. The first time we have been hedaing in the right direction for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm concerned by the number of friends who have had Covid-19 or are currently isolating. Young lad next door but one is isolating at the moment. Happily no one has been seriously ill - yet. I've limited myself to nothing more than cycling and supermarket and I'm redoubling my efforts to be careful. Oh and visiting the LBS!!
> 
> Cases have dropped in Chorley from a high of 1928 on Sunday to 1349 today. The first time we have been hedaing in the right direction for a couple of weeks.


Warrington is, sadly, going the opposite direction and rates of 360 per 100k are double the national average.
The hospital beds are 98% full which is dangerous.
We are doing similar to you......keep head down and isolate.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> *Woke at 3.00 *which frankly is a bit of a bummer! Had a brew and read the paper, now that's a depressing activity.
> 
> Nothing planned for the day so I'm hoping to sleep/doze for sometime.😴


On here at 03:28, searching.


----------



## Paulus (29 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm concerned by the number of friends who have had Covid-19 or are currently isolating. Young lad next door but one is isolating at the moment. Happily no one has been seriously ill - yet. I've limited myself to nothing more than cycling and supermarket and I'm redoubling my efforts to be careful. Oh and visiting the LBS!!
> 
> Cases have dropped in Chorley from a high of 1928 on Sunday to 1349 today. The first time we have been hedaing in the right direction for a couple of weeks.


Where my son works, one the other men had been coming to work but feeling a little unwell. Yesterday this mans daughter was tested positive, so he was sent home for a test. .
This has implications for the rest of the unit my son works in, and the others. 
If this other man's test come back positive all who have been in contact with him will have to be isolated and tested. 
The unit will be more or less closed, and they start a big engineering job this weekend for a month, or maybe they won't.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm concerned by the number of friends who have had Covid-19 or are currently isolating. Young lad next door but one is isolating at the moment. Happily no one has been seriously ill - yet. I've limited myself to nothing more than cycling and supermarket and I'm redoubling my efforts to be careful. Oh and visiting the LBS!!
> 
> Cases have dropped in Chorley from a high of 1928 on Sunday to 1349 today. The first time we have been hedaing in the right direction for a couple of weeks.


Two of my daughters have now had Covid, plus one grand-daughter and one Son-in-law. Also, among my wider circle, several peoples grandchildren (at University) have had it.

Fortunately, all with minor symptoms and no complications.

We are “behaving sensibly”, limiting contact, keeping fit, etc., but, IMHO, we are all going to get it eventually, you just have to hope you are one of the lucky 99% who recover.


----------



## gavroche (29 Oct 2020)

Good morning.
Another lazy day in store today due to persistent rain so possibly some time on the turbo ?????
My son was due to go back to Taiwan a few days ago but the job has been cancelled for now so he may be out of work till next year now.
Right, back to my coffee now and pondering on what to do next.


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2020)

Back from the van and I finally figured out how to remove the pelmet bulbs.
It's just a simple matter of dismantling half of the cupboard units. 
Anyway, I've left it dismantled and come home to order the LED strip lights - should be here by Monday.
These will make quite a big difference to the current draw when we are off grid. 
Hopefully, it will all be back together by midweek.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've been glancing over my shoulder! 😆
> 
> I was similar. Ian called. I wasn't overwhelmed with his description but said I'd go down. He said it was white which doesn't work for me. Anyway I read the reviews, gauged reaction on here when I dropped it in to posts and also know Genesis are highly regarded.
> 
> ...


Take your point about fiddly thru axles. However...I’ve found with my Croix de Fer, cable disc brakes, conventional axles, that every time I put the wheel in it settles in the drop out very slightly differently, only very slightly but with the minute gap between pads and disc it’s enough to set the pad rubbing. So I have to adjust the brakes every time I drop the wheel in and out, applies to both front and rear. Don’t know whether this would still apply with hydraulic discs.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2020)

Only 1 member of my family has had Covid9 and that's my grandson in Aber Uni. Fingers crossed he is the only 1 that will get it


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, dull with rain on its way.
> Listened to a great Scotland Outdoors podcast yesterday, *a fascinating interview with a witch* . She had a lot of interesting things to say, mostly about the need to reconnect with the natural world. Made perfect sense to me.
> Also yesterday, thoroughly enjoyed the scenery of the Vuelta stage, they were riding through a gorgeous tapestry of multicoloured crops, shrubs of some sort, blocks of green, yellow, and red. And in the low afternoon sun it was an absolute picture, just stunning.


Was she a good witch or a bad witch though. If the latter, did you happen to catch her name?


----------



## gavroche (29 Oct 2020)

Whilst I am wondering what to do next, I am looking at Molly and thought: " Can she see the end of her nose?" We know that dogs have a wider angle of vision than humans so surely, she must be able to see the end of her nose. What about dogs with smaller noses like boxers or pugs?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Was she a good witch or a bad witch though. If the latter, did you happen to catch her name?


She claimed to be a good witch, but then she would say that wouldn’t she


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> She claimed to be a good witch, but then she would say that wouldn’t she


No good then.
There used to be a bad witch, Slack Top, but she and some of her coven moved on after the council refused planning permission.

Odd really, the chief planning officer later disappeared, and the councillor "over" the planning department came down ill. They'd to have a by-election.

So hard to find one these days.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Whilst I am wondering what to do next, I am looking at Molly and thought: " Can she see the end of her nose?" We know that dogs have a wider angle of vision than humans so surely, she must be able to see the end of her nose. What about dogs with smaller noses like boxers or pugs?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Where my son works, one the other men had been coming to work but feeling a little unwell. Yesterday this mans daughter was tested positive, so he was sent home for a test. .
> This has implications for the rest of the unit my son works in, and the others.
> If this other man's test come back positive all who have been in contact with him will have to be isolated and tested.
> The unit will be more or less closed, and they start a big engineering job this weekend for a month, or maybe they won't.


The lad next door but one is very similar. His boss felt unwell, had a test and continued to work while waiting for the test results. The result was positive so our neighbour, who has an 8 year old and 11 month baby, said he was going to isolate. He was told if he didn't work he wouldn't be paid, neighbour got the union involved and is now isolating on statutory sick pay.

The attitude of some employers is appalling - I know of others who have flat out fiddled the furlough scheme and broken the law.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Take your point about fiddly thru axles. However...I’ve found with my Croix de Fer, cable disc brakes, conventional axles, that every time I put the wheel in it settles in the drop out very slightly differently, only very slightly but with the minute gap between pads and disc it’s enough to set the pad rubbing. So I have to adjust the brakes every time I drop the wheel in and out, applies to both front and rear. Don’t know whether this would still apply with hydraulic discs.


I haven't needed to adjust the pads on my Cervelo with hydraulics and through axles. I've had the wheel out once in anger by the roadside and several times on a work stand.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Whilst I am wondering what to do next, I am looking at Molly and thought: " Can she see the end of her nose?"* We know that dogs have a wider angle of vision than humans so surely, she must be able to see the end of her nose. What about dogs with smaller noses like boxers or pugs?


Yes, and in binocular vision as well.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

It's now biblical!!!!

I mentioned I would do an ALDI run. Mrs P asked what I was going to buy. I read the list out and realised none of this was essential. Shop cancelled for self-preservation. Mrs P on the other hand has gone out and says she'll drop in to Sainsburys for some of that nice Rose before she goes to the gym.  Sometimes I really do struggle with a woman's logic. Where are we most likely to pick up Covid-19 - the gym or ALDI?

So good news. I've been feeling a bit flabby recently and hadn't dared to get on the scales. I was dreading going in to winter a couple of kilos heavier. So gritted teeth and weighed myself, only 0.4kg over my fighting weight. Really pleased with this, big incentive to try harder through the winter. Thinking about trying to drop 0.9kg which would be below my fighting weight. Every gram less to haul up a hill is good news!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> She claimed to be a good witch, but then she would say that wouldn’t she


That's what MrsD. says but I sometimes have my doubts


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Only 1 member of my family has had Covid9 and that's my grandson in Aber Uni. Fingers crossed he is the only 1 that will get it


I don't know anyone who has had it, or even know anyone who personally knows anyone else who has had it.
All I've heard is something along the lines of - 'My next door neighbours son knows someone who works with him, who said his aunties friends dad has had it.'
It all seems like I'm living in an alternative reality!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> It all seems like I'm living in an alternative reality!


None of us has ever felt brave enough to mention this to you........................


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I don't know anyone who has had it, or even know anyone who personally knows anyone else who has had it.
> All I've heard is something along the lines of - 'My next door neighbours son knows someone who works with him, who said his aunties friends dad has had it.'
> It all seems like I'm living in an alternative reality!


But you're in Devon, in Devon
_"Oh! I love to climb a mountain 
And to reach the highest peak
But it doesn't thrill me half as much
As dancing cheek to cheek"_


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I don't know anyone who has had it, or even know anyone who personally knows anyone else who has had it.
> All I've heard is something along the lines of - 'My next door neighbours son knows someone who works with him, who said his aunties friends dad has had it.'
> It all seems like I'm living in an alternative reality!


I am 99% certain that's what we had, only because the long Covid symptoms are so similar. Covid was new when we had it in January so we were told "its the flu, stay at home, don't bother the Doctor".
My (younger, fitter) cycling mate got it a week before us and was very poorly.
As I said above, the people we met on holiday have been affected.
Maybe Devon is not actually on this planet and you really are living in a different reality


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am 99% certain that's what we had, only because the long Covid symptoms are so similar. Covid was new when we had it in January so we were told "its the flu, stay at home, don't bother the Doctor".
> My (younger, fitter) cycling mate got it a week before us and was very poorly.
> As I said above, the people we met on holiday have been affected.
> Maybe Devon is not actually on this planet and you really are living in a different reality


Nearest positive(repeat) is next door.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Head up past Gibson Mill, the remains of the old viaduct. There's been some success there in the past, gold wise.


Blake Dean...







The line round the edge of the opposite hillside is where the old railway line went. For those of you interested in local history, read this article - *Dawson City*.

I'll give metal detecting a miss... I get obsessed just watching the gold hunters doing it. I'd probably spend the rest of my life unearthing Coke can ring-pulls, and rusty nails!



PaulSB said:


> Thinking about trying to drop 0.9kg which would be below my fighting weight. Every gram less to haul up a hill is good news!!!!


True, but probably not if the 0.9 kg loss were muscle rather than fat!



Dave7 said:


> Maybe Devon is not actually on this planet and you really are living in a different reality


I just took a call from my very happy sister. She had been toying with taking early retirement but was worried about the financial hit if she did. Now she has been made redundant so she is thousands of pounds better off and is busy moving her stuff down to her new cottage in Devon. It will be a lockdown (?) Devon Christmas and a very different reality for her and her kids!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Oct 2020)

Edinburgh Level 3, as expected, and not much different to what we are currently under. But a possibility that we might get dropped down to level 2 quite soon, which would allow travel out of the area. Fingers crossed. Not that we have any imminent travel plans but it would be nice to have the option.


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe Devon is not actually on this planet and you really are living in a different reality


It certainly does feel that way sometimes.


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2020)

We've been over to the Plant Centre at Earlswood for lunch, now time for a cuppa and a slice of cake.


----------



## The Rover (29 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've been glancing over my shoulder! 😆
> 
> I was similar. Ian called. I wasn't overwhelmed with his description but said I'd go down. He said it was white which doesn't work for me. Anyway I read the reviews, gauged reaction on here when I dropped it in to posts and also know Genesis are highly regarded.
> 
> ...



I forgot to mention, the name of the colour on the bike box was “ Vladimir Bluetin”!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

The Rover said:


> I forgot to mention, the name of the colour on the bike box was “ Vladimir Bluetin”!


Well mine is from Taiwan. Clearly yours will speak Russian.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Oct 2020)

Knackered. A bit sad when the highlight of my week is two trips to hospital consultants. It appears my last liver scan showed gallstones but he is not disposed to recommend removing the gall bladder yet. More excitement to look forward to, or not.
Had a near miss in the dark this morning going down to the ferry. A hind I think suddenly jumped out of a ditch but fortunately hesitated before crossing the road.
Still tourists pouring in as an average of 6 or more motorhomes per boat which means at least 20 per day but not so many on the outgoing boats. They were all agog when an ambulance pulled in at Oban and a paramedic got out and sprinted for the terminal. He had no jacket and it was raining. A normal patient transfer run but they all assumed the worst and got their phones out to take photographs.
I sit up in the observation lounge which was pretty much filled to reasonable capacity. One berk with no mask sneezed copiously with no attempt to cover his mouth and nose. By dress and luggage a tourist.
Weather in Oban wet but not too bad but when I got off the boat at Craignure the heavens opened and it poured down and judging but the standing water on the road it had been doing that for some time. 
I managed to get off fairly promptly and managed to get past the road nuisances {aka tourists} and got behind a couple of local cars so a fast run up the road for a change.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Oct 2020)

Could not resist taking a pic while coming home today.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2020)

Oh no, I see that missing hill runner has been found dead


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'll give metal detecting a miss... I get obsessed just watching the gold hunters doing it. I'd probably spend the rest of my life *unearthing* Coke can ring-pulls, and* rusty nails!*



What?! 

I swear I just saw @Rusty Nails make a post in NACA!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no, I see that missing hill runner has been found dead


Tragic Mo.
I do question fell/hill running on his own in this weather. Could be any cause but it was the first thought that came to mind this morning.


----------



## Rusty Nails (29 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What?!
> 
> I swear I just saw @Rusty Nails make a post in NACA!



I know things are getting me down at the moment but I hope I've got a while left before I'm ready to be buried.

Some years ago a person from my city, with the same name, age, marital status and number of kids as me was reported in the local paper as having died. I had to answer a few calls from old friends or colleagues who were ringing my wife to pay their respects and asking what had happened.

I'd have loved to see their faces when I answered.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Blake Dean...
> 
> View attachment 555173
> 
> ...


I did mean gold panning, in the river. T'was done whilst Dawson City was there, and it featured on a TV programme some years ago. A woman in mid-river, at an unnamed spot.

Hard to imagine that the locomotives used on that railway were brought up from Hebden Bridge, on wagons pulled by horses. The same road still in use today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Oct 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I know things are getting me down at the moment but I hope I've got a while left before I'm ready to be buried.
> 
> Some years ago a person from my city, with the same name, age, marital status and number of kids as me was reported in the local paper as having died. I had to answer a few calls from old friends or colleagues who were ringing my wife to pay their respects and asking what had happened.
> 
> I'd have loved to see their faces when I answered.



I'd picked up that you were feeling down somewhere else on the forum - sorry to hear that and I hope things improve for you asap. 

This might make you chuckle on a similar theme to your post:

Back in '92 my dear old mum was in a hospice in Dartford, Kent with not too long left to live and we were expecting 'the call' at any time.

Her christian name was Maisie.

One morning I was in a meeting at Welwyn Garden City when one of the secretaries came in and passed me a little note with 'sorry, but we have just been informed your mum has died' written on it.

So I contacted Lovely Wife who was actually Lovely Girlfriend then and arranged to meet her at the Hospice.

A rapid whizz down the A1M and round the M25 and an hour later I met her at the hospice.

In we went and headed for the office which was just beyond the ward in which my mum was - we looked and couldn't believe that they had left her dead in bed on the ward.

And then... she, somewhat blearily, looked up and waved at us. 

Apparently the lady who had been in the now vacant bed next to her was called May and it was she that had died.

A bit of a mix-up if ever there was one.

I only wish that my mum was 'with it' and not 'away with the fairies' on Dyhydrocodeine as she would've laughed and laughed as that would've appealed to her sense of humour. 

We then spent ages consoling the young nurse who had made the cock-up and who was in bits worrying about how we would react and was she going to lose her job etc.

We eventually cheered her up and assured her we were not going to take it further.

***

I got the real call about a week later. 

It's an amusing story from a difficult period in my life and it still makes me grin.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2020)

What happened .
I closed my eyes for 5 minutes and have just woke up 1 hour 40 minutes later.
Strangely I still feel ready for bed.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What happened .
> I closed my eyes for 5 minutes and have just woke up 1 hour 40 minutes later.
> Strangely I still feel ready for bed.


Have to ask, how do you know you're not still asleep and you're actually dreaming?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2020)

Nearly time for the final part of The Sister. After a promising start, it’s maybe ended up pretty average so be interested to see how it concludes.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have to ask, how do you know you're not still asleep and you're actually dreaming?


Because I have a boss wife and she tells me what I have done


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Because I have a boss wife and she tells me what I have done


And have you done anything*!

*That she can prove.


----------



## clid61 (29 Oct 2020)

i have a pension which gives me £350 a month from a former employer , which will keep me afloat till i'm 67 what can I expect off this government from then on , not sure wher to look or research ?


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2020)

clid61 said:


> i have a pension which gives me £350 a month from a former employer , which will keep me afloat till i'm 67 what can I expect off this government from then on , not sure wher to look or research ?


Go to this site.
https://www.gov.uk/browse/working/state-pension
You will need to sign in to get a really accurate forecast, bearing in mind that you may have been contracted out at some time.
There is a wealth of useful information there, and if you need to contact them personally they are very helpful.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> And have you done anything*!
> 
> *That she can prove.


Apparently so . I just do what I am told


----------



## clid61 (29 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Go to this site.
> https://www.gov.uk/browse/working/state-pension
> You will need to sign in to get a really accurate forecast, bearing in mind that you may have been contracted out at some time.
> There is a wealth of useful information there, and if you need to contact them personally they are very helpful.


Ta


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2020)

clid61 said:


> i have a pension which gives me £350 a month from a former employer , which will keep me afloat till i'm 67 what can I expect off this government from then on , not sure wher to look or research ?




As Dirk says, go to the GOV site. You have to sign up to it. Once you have input your info, it will tell you exactly how many years you have worked and the amount of state pension you will receive.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Apparently so . I just do what I am told




Good boy


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Oct 2020)

I expect Scotland to be independent by the time I reach 67 so heaven knows what state pension I will be eligible for and when. Or in what currency


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I expect Scotland to be independent by the time I reach 67 so heaven knows what state pension I will be eligible for and when. Or in what currency


Whatever you're paid in will be named after fish.


----------



## Blue (29 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have to ask, how do you know you're not still asleep and you're actually dreaming?



View: https://youtu.be/NzlG28B-R8Y


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good boy


I try to be....I really do.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I try to be....I really do.


People love a trier.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Blue said:


> View: https://youtu.be/NzlG28B-R8Y



You'll give him nightmares!


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2020)

Night from Kent Johnboy.


----------



## clid61 (29 Oct 2020)

ive got my 35 years in of paying NIS can cover next 6 years years till my gov pension kicks in , just wondering


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Night from Kent Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2020)

clid61 said:


> ive got my 35 years in of paying NIS can cover next 6 years years till my gov pension kicks in , just wondering


If you want to get the maximum you can get, you may have to pay extra NI contributions to cover the years from 2016 until you get the State Pension if you retire before state pension age.
I've recently paid just under £3000 to bring my contributions up to scratch.
It sounds a lot, but it's a no brainer considering the return on capital outlay.
You need to check this out as you may not get as much state pension as you initially thought.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

@clid61 take note of what @Dirk says. Paying the additional contributions is a no brainer but you should do the calculations first to be sure it works for you.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

So what did we think of The Sister? It kept me entertained but I've seen better.


----------



## Sterlo (29 Oct 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I know things are getting me down at the moment but I hope I've got a while left before I'm ready to be buried.
> 
> Some years ago a person from my city, with the same name, age, marital status and number of kids as me was reported in the local paper as having died. I had to answer a few callTurneds from old friends or colleagues who were ringing my wife to pay their respects and asking what had happened.
> 
> I'd have loved to see their faces when I answered.


Had a similar experience a few years ago, knock on the door, two policemen telling me my mother had died. Turned out it was someone with the same name as me. My mother thought it was hilarious when I phoned her but it shook me up at the time. Police didn't exactly apologize either.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Oct 2020)

clid61 said:


> ive got my 35 years in of paying NIS can cover next 6 years years till my gov pension kicks in , just wondering


I am 57 and have paid 35 years (well nearly 40 years tbh but 35 years is the max needed at the moment ) of NI that means I get the max pension with out paying any more in. If you go onto the government pension web site it will tell you what you are intitled to and if you need to pay any extra in .


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

clid61 said:


> ive got my 35 years in of paying NIS can cover next 6 years years till my gov pension kicks in , just wondering


Please do check this very carefully. It's possible if you don't contribute to state pension age you won't get the full pension. Note I do say possible. Mrs P retired at 60 and we are having to buy three years additional contributions. It can though be more complex for women if they have taken a career break, worked part-time etc.

Currently its £175.20/week


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2020)

@Drago before I buy can you confirm this is the right mug? Thanks


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/STANLEY-Classic-Twinlock-Travel-Mug/dp/B07NLLP2MY


----------



## Exlaser2 (30 Oct 2020)

clid61 said:


> i have a pension which gives me £350 a month from a former employer , which will keep me afloat till i'm 67 what can I expect off this government from then on , not sure wher to look or research ?


If you are thinking of retiring early be realistic about how much you really need to live on . I retired last year , I had three pensions . I took two as monthly income which gives me about £1300 a month , the third I took as a draw down which I haven’t touched yet . I have no mortgage or loans and the money pays all my day to day bills BUT doesn’t pay for holidays or one off expenditure ie bike , boats , white goods etc. Luckily my wife still works fours days a week so her money pays for all these things. But if she wasn’t working I would have had to dip into savings or my draw down pension to pay for these things . The trouble with being retired is you have more time to spend money lol . Retiring early is great , but please please be realistic about how you are going to live .


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Drago before I buy can you confirm this is the right mug? Thanks
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/STANLEY-Classic-Twinlock-Travel-Mug/dp/B07NLLP2MY



You've still not found what you're looking for!!


----------



## Exlaser2 (30 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Please do check this very carefully. It's possible if you don't contribute to state pension age you won't get the full pension. Note I do say possible. Mrs P retired at 60 and we are having to buy three years additional contributions. It can though be more complex for women if they have taken a career break, worked part-time etc.
> 
> Currently its £175.20/week


It’s always worth knowing that women can claim for a number of years NI if they are bringing up children 😀


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> If you are thinking of retiring early be realistic about how much you really need to live on . I retired last year , I had three pensions . I took two as monthly income which gives me about £1300 a month , the third I took as a draw down which I haven’t touched yet . I have no mortgage or loans and the money pays all my day to day bills BUT doesn’t pay for holidays or one off expenditure ie bike , boats , white goods etc. Luckily my wife still works fours days a week so her money pays for all these things. But if she wasn’t working I would have had to dip into savings or my draw down pension to pay for these things . The trouble with being retired is you have more time to spend money lol . Retiring early is great , but please please be realistic about how you are going to live .


What you wrote is true for people used to having a significant amount of spending money - they definitely might get a nasty shock.

It will be the opposite for me... With my very small private pension (£600 a year), the state pension, and housing benefit/council tax benefit to help with housing costs, I will be better off than I have been for over 15 years. I actually _WILL _have some money for holidays, bike parts and so on. I will no longer have to rely on people giving me inner tubes, tyres and cassettes for my birthday and Christmas presents!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> It’s always worth knowing that women can claim for a number of years NI if they are bringing up children 😀


Yep. We've done all we can on this. For reasons we cannot fathom Mrs P still seems to need another three years contributions. She'll gain £35/week so very worthwhile.

We've stopped chasing it for the moment - obvious reasons - as we have three years before she gets her SP.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've still not found what you're looking for!!


Just haven't got round to buying it!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2020)

@clid61 may I echo @Exlaser2 's advice. It's very important to understand all your expenditure before you retire. I do mean everything, coffees out, newspapers, it's easy to remember the big stuff but it's the minor things which mount up. We cut a lot of unnecessary day to day spending and I still put plenty of effort in to finding good deals on energy, insurance etc.

I went through 12 months of bank and credit card spending to discover our costs. If you have online banking you should be able to download all this in to a spreadsheet.

We have two pensions which cover careful but comfortable living. Bikes, holidays, big household items, etc. all come out of savings or draw down from my private pension - we don't take income from this as to do so would put me above the tax threshold.

We planned it this way. We know how much we can spend from our savings and/or draw down annually until we are 100. Once Mrs P's state pension kicks in we don't have to touch either.

Of course much depends on one's attitude to inheritance. The kids will get the house but I hope the bank account will have very little in it! Too much and I haven't had a good retirement


----------



## screenman (30 Oct 2020)

Morning all, first coffee consumed and now wondering what to do with the day after my swim.


----------



## Paulus (30 Oct 2020)

Good morning all. 
An early start today. 
It's going to be a grey cloudy day, all day.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2020)

Morning. Long lie for me this morning. 

Roads are still wet and no doubt the trail will be muddy but I will head out for a walk at first light. Fed up going out in the dark so be nice to actually be able to see the scenery for a change. Probably means I will struggle to go out on the bike later, but I might try a short one. I am definitely a morning exerciser.

Paul, I thought The Sister was ok but never really got as gripping as I was hoping.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2020)

Morning from a very squelshy Wales. I had enough of listening to the rain and decided to get up. It hasn't stopped for 24 hours. O can hear the rain and see a he of a lot of most outside

On the plus side, it's gone quite warm here.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2020)

Like Rudy Giuliani's man vegetables in a Borat film, I have risn!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Oct 2020)

Morning all, bright and breezy today. Autumn leaves still looking good for now.
For the weekend we will need one of these  but with the umbrella held horizontally and inside out.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## clid61 (30 Oct 2020)

Thank you all for the advice , it was something niggling me for a while , I'll certainly be taking all advice on board and investigating.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> If you are thinking of retiring early be realistic about how much you really need to live on . I retired last year , I had three pensions . I took two as monthly income which gives me about £1300 a month , the third I took as a draw down which I haven’t touched yet . I have no mortgage or loans and the money pays all my day to day bills BUT doesn’t pay for holidays or one off expenditure ie bike , boats , white goods etc. Luckily my wife still works fours days a week so her money pays for all these things. But if she wasn’t working I would have had to dip into savings or my draw down pension to pay for these things . The trouble with being retired is you have more time to spend money lol . Retiring early is great , but please please be realistic about how you are going to live .



I have the state pension, pension credit plus a small works pension, gives me £850 a month coming in, my Good lady gets 40% of a state pension, we're fine with day to day expenditure but big unexpected bills are a challenge.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> If you want to get the maximum you can get, you may have to pay extra NI contributions to cover the years from 2016 until you get the State Pension if you retire before state pension age.
> I've recently paid just under £3000 to bring my contributions up to scratch.
> It sounds a lot, but it's a no brainer considering the return on capital outlay.
> You need to check this out as you may not get as much state pension as you initially thought.


I had a full pension but paid to bring MrsDs up to 100%. As you say "a no brainer". Sounds morbid but you have to equate lump sum vs pension payout vs life expectancy .......we got value after 3 years and that was 7 years ago.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> If you are thinking of retiring early be realistic about how much you really need to live on . I retired last year , I had three pensions . I took two as monthly income which gives me about £1300 a month , the third I took as a draw down which I haven’t touched yet . I have no mortgage or loans and the money pays all my day to day bills BUT doesn’t pay for holidays or one off expenditure ie bike , boats , white goods etc. Luckily my wife still works fours days a week so her money pays for all these things. But if she wasn’t working I would have had to dip into savings or my draw down pension to pay for these things . The trouble with being retired is you have more time to spend money lol . Retiring early is great , but please please be realistic about how you are going to live .


We dip into savings every month but that is, as they say, because we can.
We both get full state pension and I get £3K per year private pension.
We have decent savings and (as I am 73) can afford to help the family out as needed.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> It’s always worth knowing that women can claim for a number of years NI if they are bringing up children 😀


MrsD did that plus x years as carer for her poorly mother.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Yay.....it's Pasty Friday (we had fish & chips yesterday) 



Exlaser2 said:


> I am 57 and have paid 35 years (well nearly 40 years tbh but 35 years is the max needed at the moment ) of NI that means I get the max pension with out paying any more in.


Have you already retired early and stopped paying NI?
The pension law changed in 2016, and if you didn't pay the extra in NI after that date then your state pension is reduced.
I was in this situation - happily thinking I was going to get the maximum because I had 45 years of full contributions - until I delved deeper.
The Government website is slightly misleading, inasmuch as when you check your entitlement, you see the headline figure stating the maximum you could get. Below that is the amount you would actually get. To reach the maximum, you have to make up the NI shortfall for the years 2016 onwards. They will quote you a figure to pay for the 2016/17 year as well, but don't pay it - it'll just be lost money, as the law change came in halfway through the tax year and the IR only take full years into account. You only need to pay the extra for the tax years 2017/18 onwards.
I ended up paying approximately £750 for each year, which made a difference of approximately £5 a week on the state pension.
Not a lot by the sound of it, but if you think about that would be over £250 pa - effectively 33% return on capital. I worked it out that it would take just over 2.7 years to recoup my capital and after that I'll still be getting the 33% return.
As I said previously, it's a no brainer.
We shall sort out MrsDs NI shortfall towards the end next year.
We are in the fortunate position that both of our private pensions are bigger than our forecast state pensions (I get mine next week), everything is owned and paid for and we have a decent amount in the bank.
I sometimes wonder how some folk struggle by.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2020)

If


dave r said:


> I have the state pension, pension credit plus a small works pension, gives me £850 a month coming in, my Good lady gets 40% of a state pension, we're fine with day to day expenditure but big unexpected bills are a challenge.


If Its still the same you could put a lump sum into your wife's pension and vastly increase the monthly pension.
All a gamble of course. From memory we put £3K into MrsDs which brought it up to 90%.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2020)

Good morning.  I just bailed out from this morning's ride. 

Now there is the question of what to do with the day.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2020)

Mind you the kids inheritance is looking bigger by the day the way things are going!!! 😭😭

Club chair is asking for dates when people are free for a club committee meeting. Started looking through my diary till Christmas, then thought I'd carry on. I've every evening free from now till next Christmas - that's 2021, so I guess 2022 is as well!! Feck it.

Except tonight. Zoom quiz. Yeah. Rock 'n' roll time.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Oct 2020)

It's again


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2020)

Morning gang.
I was naughty last night and didn't go to bed till 22.45 .
Woke at 0700 this morning.

Now, this won't mean much to you lot but I walked downstairs without clinging to the bannister..... that's a massive improvement.
Appetite gradually coming back as well.
Here's hoping.

Anyway......cloudy but no rain here in gods country Warrington.
No idea what the day will bring.
Stay safe friends.


----------



## GM (30 Oct 2020)

Morning all...I am just a poor boy my though story's seldom told I have squandered.......

Anyone else been enjoying watching Autumnwatch this week?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2020)

@Exlaser2 the situation @Dirk describes is exactly that which my wife is in. Mrs P will get an extra £30-35 as part-time working when the kids were younger also hits her SP.

From memory it's going to cost below £3000 and after 27 months it's a return on investment of around £1800 pa for life. A lot of money.

When you do your calculations remember SP is paid every four weeks - 13 times a year, which is nice.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2020)

How's Aunty @Dave7? See what I did there

Pleased you're walking down the stairs.

I'm off to watch telly.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

Off for a doggie walk in the rain first thing, then a stroll down to the village for lunch.
On this sorting out pension stuff.....the good thing about being retired is that you have all the time in the world to hang on the phone or do internet research.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> How's Aunty @Dave7? See what I did there
> 
> Pleased you're walking down the stairs.
> 
> I'm off to watch telly.


The aunty is amazing thanks.
Having daily physio and apparently eating for England.
Nurses say they can't believe she is 95.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Off for a doggie walk in the rain first thing, then a stroll down to the village for lunch.
> On this sorting out pension stuff.....the good thing about being retired is that you have all the time in the world to hang on the phone or do internet research.


Trouble with me is, now I have the time my brain can't be arsed.


----------



## GM (30 Oct 2020)

@Dave7 still thinking about which one to get, here's a picture of @Drago .....







... _no offence_ _just a bit of Friday fun!_


----------



## gavroche (30 Oct 2020)

Bonjour. I was planning on going for a ride today because the forecast said fine weather. It is bl***dy raining !! 
My last ride was last Sunday and I feel my motivation is going down rapidly. Even going on the turbo is not appealing so I may have to lose my summer fitness and reclaim it in the spring. 
By the way, I will be 70 tomorrow morning at 6.30 but due to Covid, no gathering and meal out with the family but a zoom meeting planned at 7.30 pm with everybody.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Oct 2020)

A bit windy here but not raining at the moment. Need to go out to the car and get the trike unfolded and ready for action. It was folded when I went off to mainland to give more room for shopping and the usual overnight bags. My bag of bike related clothing and shoes etc is bigger than anything else.
Got an email from Amazon apologising for late delivery of a parcel and offering a gift voucher of £4 something by way of apology. Just click on a link to see the details. Late delivery of parcels is not uncommon and I buy very little from Amazon anyway tho' I did have a recent purchase which may have been a little longer than expected. I do not click on links from anybody and not worth bothering about so binned it. I can check my account later.
The next couple of days are promising winds up to the high 50's in mph so battening down the hatches.


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2020)

Yippee.Mrs P has just quoted an article from the Telegraph that I can go Grouse shooting in a group of thirty.Essential activity? Bet the Grouse are non to chuffed 

Stay safe folks and the the grouse to.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. I was planning on going for a ride today because the forecast said fine weather. It is bl***dy raining !!
> My last ride was last Sunday and I feel my motivation is going down rapidly. Even going on the turbo is not appealing so I may have to lose my summer fitness and reclaim it in the spring.
> By the way, I will be 70 tomorrow morning at 6.30 but due to Covid, no gathering and meal out with the family but a zoom meeting planned at 7.30 pm with everybody.


70 ???
You are a mere child


----------



## Paulus (30 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all...I am just a poor boy my though story's seldom told I have squandered.......
> 
> Anyone else been enjoying watching Autumnwatch this week?


I and MrsP are. I thought the last year was a bit samey and stale, but Springwatch and Autumnwatch this year with the slightly different format has reinvigorated it.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

High winds last night have taken one of my fence panels down. It was on it's last legs anyway.
Ah....the joys of coastal living!
I can get away with not replacing it until Spring when the weather improves.


----------



## gavroche (30 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 70 ???
> You are a mere child


Thank you, I still feel like one ....................................................in my head.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

@Dave7 @Classic

Does this look good.....or what?
Cotleigh 'Barn Owl' 4.5% ABV.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 @Classic33
> 
> Does this look good.....or what?
> Cotleigh 'Barn Owl' 4.5% ABV.
> ...


They're using folding chairs!!

Sold short by the look of things.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Oct 2020)

Been out for a little ride on my faithful old Thorn then gave it some much needed soap and water. The roads are filthy just now so the sparklingly clean chain won’t stay as such for long but at least it keeps things in check for another few weeks.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> They're using folding chairs!!
> 
> Sold short by the look of things.


That's not a folding chair.........it's MrsD's shopping trolley and I'd already had a mouthful of the beer to test it!


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's not a folding chair.........it's MrsD's shopping trolley!


You mean to say you're not carrying the shopping!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been out for a little ride on my faithful old Thorn then it some much needed soap and water. The roads are filthy just now so the sparklingly clean chain won’t stay as such for long but at least it keeps things in check for another few weeks.


Well done..........as usual if I don’t go out first thing, I can’t be bothered. It’s nice enough too apart from the breeze.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Oct 2020)

I'm wet....no I haven't pissed my pants,  4.3 miles walk in the drizzle, had to get out instead of looking at four walls all day


----------



## numbnuts (30 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been out for a little ride on my faithful old Thorn then it some much needed soap and water. The roads are filthy just now so the sparklingly clean chain won’t stay as such for long but at least it keeps things in check for another few weeks.


I've got a Thorn .....my Ex .....No Club Tour


----------



## screenman (30 Oct 2020)

A mile swim in less than 29 minutes this morning has left me feeling tired.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a Thorn .....my Ex .....No Club Tour


Mine’s a Nomad from the late 90’s. Straight bars, V-brakes, 26” wheels, triple chainset. This year I livened it up by fitting Panaracer Paselas rather than my usual Schwalbe Marathons. I’m prefering it to my Croix de Fer at the moment.


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Drago before I buy can you confirm this is the right mug? Thanks
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/STANLEY-Classic-Twinlock-Travel-Mug/dp/B07NLLP2MY



@PaulSB thats the one, brilliant bits of kit.


----------



## Exlaser2 (30 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> Have you already retired early and stopped paying NI?
> The pension law changed in 2016, and if you didn't pay the extra in NI after that date then your state pension is reduced.
> I was in this situation - happily thinking I was going to get the maximum because I had 45 years of full contributions - until I delved deeper.
> ...


I stopped work in 2019 ( thought don’t tell anyone by I am still open to the idea of part time work lol ) When I checked government site then, it told me I was intitled to the full amount and there was nothing it could do to pay anymore in .
But after listening to you I will go back and double check 😀
Been back on the gov site , still telling me the same thing . Thanks for the heads up, I will keep an eye on it .


----------



## 12boy (30 Oct 2020)

If you can't increase your income deceasing your expenses is just as good. We did that seriously when I retired and it made a difference. When I retired the first time I was keeping an apartment in Cheyenne Wyoming and going home on the weekends, a 320 mile commute. I really loved the job, as the people there were by far the nicest I'd ever worked with, and being a paid up member of the KMA club it was a lot of fun. We would have moved down there but my youngest son's health would not permit. As far as needing more money in retirement it hasn't been true for us. We have the same utility expenses and don't spend a lot on gas because nothing in this town is more than 10 miles from the house. Clothes seem to last a lot longer as well. Shortly after I began with Social Security a new retirement plan became optional with a thrift plan being the main thing instead of a monthly check. The draw was they would match your contributions up to 6% a year, and if you did this in a disciplined way you'd have a lot when you retired. I figured that if it was good for them so it wouldn't be good for me so I didn't switch. Never regretted it. New employees did not have a choice.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 @Classic
> 
> Does this look good.....or what?
> Cotleigh 'Barn Owl' 4.5% ABV.
> ...


That depends.
Have you had a slurp yet ?? If not you have been robbed 
Alternatively it looks superb.
Maybe a bit darker than I like but a lovely head.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

My biggest headache at the moment is what to do with all the money.
Spent my life scrimping and saving and now I find I'm worth over a million, taking into account property, savings and pensions, with no one to leave it to - no kids....and the nephews and nieces can whistle down the wind.
Very tempted to liquidise the lot and have a blow out for the next 20 years - by which time, I probably wouldn't give a toss and the Govt can look after me.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2020)

Anyone else do this ??
When 1200 came I felt shattered. I did something I rarely do and went to bed.
Slept really heavy and woke up at 1400 still feeling shattered.
A good wash in cold water has helped. I am coming back to life


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyone else do this ??
> When 1200 came I felt shattered. I did something I rarely do and went to bed.
> Slept really heavy and woke up at 1400 still feeling shattered.
> A good wash in cold water has helped. I am coming back to life


Anyone else do this? No!
Bloody weirdo!


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> My biggest headache at the moment is what to do with all the money.
> Spent my life scrimping and saving and now I find I'm worth over a million, taking into account property, savings and pensions, with no one to leave it to - no kids....and the nephews and nieces can whistle down the wind.
> Very tempted to liquidise the lot and have a blow out for the next 20 years - by which time, I probably wouldn't give a toss and the Govt can look after me.


WoW.
Assuming you are serious that is a BIG challenge.
My problem is slightly different.
I didn't "scrimp and save" but made some serious money running my own company for the last 10 working years.
I retired aged 63 (10 years ago) with £250K in the bank.
We have a son and daughter that we love and we equally love daughters hubby.
We have several problems.
A) the older you get the less you need.
B) not knowing how long we will live .
We help the "kids" out as much as tax laws will allow and they will be OK when we pop our clogs.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Anyone else do this? No!
> Bloody weirdo!


Sat with a whisky now. Am I forgiven ?


----------



## 12boy (30 Oct 2020)

I inherited a few bucks when I made enough so it wasn't necessary. I've tapped into this sparingly , helping the kids, buying a cheap new car or two and paying medical bills as it grew, and have only a little than I started with. I'd like to leave my kids with a little money because it was nice for us to have a cushion.


----------



## Exlaser2 (30 Oct 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> I stopped work in 2019 ( thought don’t tell anyone by I am still open to the idea of part time work lol ) When I checked government site then, it told me I was intitled to the full amount and there was nothing it could do to pay anymore in .
> But after listening to you I will go back and double check 😀
> Been back on the gov site , still telling me the same thing . Thanks for the heads up, I will keep an eye on it .



Quick up date. 
Just managed to get through to the Pension service.
My web quote is wrong. It would be correct if I hadn’t been contracted out for 32 of my 42 working years .
Which the Web site had not taken into account 😔
They are going to correct it and send me all the relevant paper work if I need to pay in any extra .

Thanks again for pointing this out to me .😀😀


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2020)

I didn't like my Dad and he didn't like me. I was small and he was a nasty b*stard.
Some time after he died my Mum told me he had instructed her to make sure I did not get one penny of his money......which was the massive amount of £3K.
I really love my 'kids' and look after them as well as I can.......and they love us which is a nice feeling.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Oct 2020)

Late on Parade due to heading out to meet some ex works colleagues. A pleasant if damp walk along the Somerset and Dorset railway line, over the Stour and into Wimborne for a bite to eat and a natter at The Olive Branch. 
Food was good, as was the company.
Noticed the repurposed Aldis lamp on a side table.
Got home about lunchtime, ate cake and had a nap. Woke refreshed an in time to head out to the pub in an hour or so.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> WoW.
> Assuming you are serious that is a BIG challenge.


I'm probably no different to many of our age. You don't realise how much you are actually worth until you sit down and do a proper audit.
I'm currently waiting until MrsD gets her state pension and on my step mother's situation. She's 92 with dementia but still living in my dad's house. When she pops off, I get a half share of a 350k house in Birmingham.
I'm probably looking at a couple of years time before I have to make any further major decisions as to what we do.
I can see house move in the pipeline, amongst other things.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Quick up date.
> Just managed to get through to the Pension service.
> My web quote is wrong. It would be correct if I hadn’t been contracted out for 32 of my 42 working years .
> Which the Web site had not taken into account 😔
> ...


It always pays to double check.
There must be loads of folk out there who get a nasty surprise come retirement age.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2020)

Afternoon. The rain stopped here. Wooohoo


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon. The rain stopped here. Wooohoo


It'll be back...........


----------



## numbnuts (30 Oct 2020)

We've just had a power cut since 2.45 pm


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> My biggest headache at the moment is what to do with all the money.
> Spent my life scrimping and saving and now I find I'm worth over a million, taking into account property, savings and pensions, with no one to leave it to - no kids....and the nephews and nieces can whistle down the wind.
> Very tempted to liquidise the lot and have a blow out for the next 20 years - by which time, I probably wouldn't give a toss and the Govt can look after me.



Go for it Enjoy yourself I am sure all on here will always be available to assist


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm probably no different to many of our age. You don't realise how much you are actually worth until you sit down and do a proper audit.



Very true. We are far from wealthy people, we don't pay income tax and won't till Mrs P gets her state pension. So it's clear we live a modest but comfortable lifestyle.

A couple of years ago my FA told me to spend more. I asked why, she showed me a calculation of the value of my pension pot assuming modest growth over 20 years. That plus the current house value put our estate close to a million.

My FA encouraged us to spend some money. Her point was we would never be able to enjoy this million but if we don't touch my pension pot the kids would be in line for a good night out.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm probably no different to many of our age. You don't realise how much you are actually worth until you sit down and do a proper audit.


Hang on a minute... 

£20 for this, £100 for that, premium bonds, bank balance, 35 year old guitar, 20 year old bikes, 3 year old laptop...

Wow, you are _right _- I thought the sum total would be about £3,000 but I reckon on a really good day, the surviving members of my family might be able to scrape together about... 




*£4,750!*


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon. The rain stopped here. Wooohoo


I read this about three times before I saw "rain" and not "train"!!!

I wondered why WD was so excited about a train.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2020)

I see all traces of the mental health thread have disappeared including any old alerts if one had commented.

I find this very interesting.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> £20 for this, £100 for that, premium bonds, bank balance, 35 year old guitar, 20 year old bikes, 3 year old laptop...
> 
> Wow, you are _right _- I thought the sum total would be about £3,000 but I reckon on a really good day, the surviving members of my family might be able to scrape together
> 
> ...


Mind you, I haven't allowed for the millions that will come rolling in once my puzzle games empire has been unleashed on an unsuspecting world...!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I see all traces of the mental health thread have disappeared including any old alerts if one had commented.
> 
> I find this very interesting.


I had a feeling that would happen. It could be a good sign? 

I thought of asking for my incredibly long DVT thread to be pulled because most of my contributions were written when I was very depressed, and suffering from illness-induced PTSD. It all seemed pretty embarrassing once I started to recover! (I decided to leave it there though in case it helped anybody in the future. Some time later, _Pat "5mph" _told me that she had told an ailing friend to get checked after reading the thread, and they DID have a DVT, so some good came of it.)


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I see all traces of the mental health thread have disappeared including any old alerts if one had commented.
> 
> I find this very interesting.




Maybe it got a bit out of hand.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Oct 2020)

I'm worth £8459.01p + my crap that's in thr garage and the 22 year old Mondeo


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I see all traces of the mental health thread have disappeared including any old alerts if one had commented.
> 
> I find this very interesting.


Fear not, looks like its been replaced with this thread https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/setting-up-as-the-village-bike-mechanic-tool-sharpener-etc.268363/


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm worth £8459.01p + my crap that's in thr garage and the 22 year old Mondeo


Reasons to be cheerful, part 2: "_I'm doing nearly twice as well as that there ColinJ!_"


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe it got a bit out of hand.


It was always going to.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I read this about three times before I saw "rain" and not "train"!!!
> 
> I wondered why WD was so excited about a train.


You've not travelled with Arrival or Northern then.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Hang on a minute...
> 
> £20 for this, £100 for that, premium bonds, bank balance, 35 year old guitar, 20 year old bikes, 3 year old laptop...
> 
> ...


I fully get where you're coming from. When our poessions are sold off I guess this would raise £10-15000. Realistically I think my bikes would be 20/25% of this value. Second-hand TV - £50?

Thing is I saved for a pension for 30+ years, paid £23k for my house now worth £400k. *Theoretically* we are wealthy but in reality we can never spend the £400k we live inside. I did nothing to earn this increase. I don't deserve it.

It's only paper value and means nothing till we die. In some ways a sad reflection of the world we live in.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've not travelled with Arrival or Northern then.


Oh I have 😭😭😭


----------



## Paulus (30 Oct 2020)

Good evening all virus dodging retirees. 
It's raining nicely outside at the moment. 
I have spent a lovely afternoon in the garden at the Mitre. Undercover and distanced from my mates. Got to support the governor of our best pub.
Now, after eating a Chinese takeaway we are listening to Tony Blackburn on R2. A bottle of Merlot is open and we are setting in for the evening.🍷


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good evening all virus dodging retirees.
> It's raining nicely outside at the moment.
> I have spent a lovely afternoon in the garden at the Mitre. Undercover and distanced from my mates. Got to support the governor of our best pub.
> Now, after eating a Chinese takeaway we are listening to Tony Blackburn on R2. A bottle of Merlot is open and we are setting in for the evening.🍷



It is a hard life, being retired


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thing is I saved for a pension for 30+ years, paid £23k for my house now worth £400k. *Theoretically* we are wealthy but in reality we can never spend the £400k we live inside. I did nothing to earn this increase. I don't deserve it.
> 
> It's only paper value and means nothing till we die. In some ways a sad reflection of the world we live in.


That's one of the reasons we are thinking of selling up and renting instead.
We'd have free choice of where to live and the ability to move on anytime we wished.
Money is no use to you if it is tied up in property and you've no one to leave it to.
You could rent a very nice place for a long time with 400k...........


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It was always going to.



I didn't read it, but as you say, these things often take a turn for the worse.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

Just booked a week away in the van on Dartmoor from next Wednesday.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's one of the reasons we are thinking of selling up and renting instead.
> We'd have free choice of where to live and the ability to move on anytime we wished.
> Money is no use to you if it is tied up in property and you've no one to leave it to.
> You could rent a very nice place for a long time with 400k...........


Or take equity release to fund some expensive treats ?


----------



## GM (30 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good evening all virus dodging retirees.
> It's raining nicely outside at the moment.
> I have spent a lovely afternoon in the garden at the Mitre. Undercover and distanced from my mates. Got to support the governor of our best pub.
> Now, after eating a Chinese takeaway we are listening to Tony Blackburn on R2. A bottle of Merlot is open and we are setting in for the evening.🍷




Paul, do you still sit out in the Mitre if it's 45 degrees outside?


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Or take equity release to fund some expensive treats ?


We've looked into that, but it's not for us.
Too many restrictions and limitations.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> We've looked into that, but it's not for us.
> Too many restrictions and limitations.




I don't fancy doing that at all. It's not for me either.


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just booked a week away in the van on Dartmoor from next Wednesday.




Why not rob your local bank,you could have a time share at the big house on Dartmoor for several years with no financial outlay.


----------



## Paulus (30 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> Paul, do you still sit out in the Mitre if it's 45 degrees outside?


Ah, as it's on Barnet hill it levels every thing out 🤤


----------



## GM (30 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Ah, as it's on Barnet hill it levels every thing out 🤤




If you cycle up Barnet Hill, I think you deserve a pint!


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Why not rob your local bank,you could have a time share at the big house on Dartmoor for several years with no financial outlay.


My neighbour Tom, who is 84, lived in Princetown during the war years and into the early 50s.
His dad was a prison officer when Dartmoor nick was a high security establishment.
Tom takes great delight in recounting his experiences on Dartmoor during the winter of 1947.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2020)

"Well the rules are clear, but they're there for breaking" said the d******d on the 10.00 news.......with his mask only covering his mouth.

I despair. This is going to get very, very bad before it gets better.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> "Well the rules are clear, but they're there for breaking" said the d******d on the 10.00 news.......with his mask only covering his mouth.
> 
> I despair. This is going to get very, very bad before it gets better.




I saw that as well. Pea brain springs to mind.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> "Well the rules are clear, but they're there for breaking" said the d******d on the 10.00 news.......with his mask only covering his mouth.
> 
> I despair. This is going to get very, very bad before it gets better.


It's the new "fashion statement" amongst politicians.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's the new "fashion statement" amongst politicians.
> View attachment 555475


That's a gag, not a mask......


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2020)

Just goes to show the intelligence of labour members.


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Exlaser2 (30 Oct 2020)

Night night every one. All this talk of retiring and money has made me very reflective. I have to say I am very careful with money. Probably because my dad wasn’t. He spend the last decades of his life living beyond his means on credit cards. . By the time I had to step in because of his memory loss, he was living off the state pension and owed £50,000 pounds to 8 credit card companies which meant the minimum interest payments were more than the total money he had coming in . Luckily I managed to sort it out before he died ( thank god for citizens advice ) , which means my mum has at least has lived to 86 in a semi comfortable retirement .
I only bring this up as a warning, to anyone thinking of retiring early . Please please make sure you have done all the correct calculations. Self delusion at this point only brings pain to your family going forward.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2020)

I'm on the night shift


----------



## FrankCrank (31 Oct 2020)

Happy pumpkin day to you all


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2020)

Morning all, but day planned here as I am going to go through the drawers and cupboards in the garage and have a good chuck out, I hope to fill 1/2 a dustbin bag. In reality find that pot of racks for my tack gun.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

Morning. Wet and windy as forecast. Going to be a long day!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I fully get where you're coming from. When our poessions are sold off I guess this would raise £10-15000. Realistically I think my bikes would be 20/25% of this value. Second-hand TV - £50?
> 
> Thing is I saved for a pension for 30+ years, paid £23k for my house now worth £400k. *Theoretically* we are wealthy but in reality we can never spend the £400k we live inside. I did nothing to earn this increase. I don't deserve it.
> 
> It's only paper value and means nothing till we die. In some ways a sad reflection of the world we live in.


I agree there.
My situation is slightly different as in I have money in the bank but our house is not high value. It a big, solid house with 3 good gardens but the close is next to a council estate the USED to have a bad reputation. But reputations stick and the house would fetch less than £200K.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2020)

I have risen!

Ive an interview to join a club today. I cant3 rrally say what about, but I now have the Stonecutter's song from the Simpsons as my ringtone.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> We've looked into that, but it's not for us.
> Too many restrictions and limitations.


Scary really.
You could "sell" it to one company with all the agreements in place but apparently there is nothing to prevent them "selling" it to a 3rd party with different agreements that you have no control over.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> My neighbour Tom, who is 84, lived in Princetown during the war years and into the early 50s.
> His dad was a prison officer when Dartmoor nick was a high security establishment.
> Tom takes great delight in recounting his experiences on Dartmoor during the winter of 1947.


1947 was a wonderful year in British history.
The year I was born


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

I am back from a 4 mile very puddly plod.......so slow I can't even call it a jog these days 

Miraculously, the rain eased off while I was out. As hard as I am finding exercise now, I still love the buzz you get when you've done something.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Night night every one. All this talk of retiring and money has made me very reflective. I have to say I am very careful with money. Probably because my dad wasn’t. He spend the last decades of his life living beyond his means on credit cards. . By the time I had to step in because of his memory loss, he was living off the state pension and owed £50,000 pounds to 8 credit card companies which meant the minimum interest payments were more than the total money he had coming in . Luckily I managed to sort it out before he died ( thank god for citizens advice ) , which means my mum has at least has lived to 86 in a semi comfortable retirement .
> I only bring this up as a warning, to anyone thinking of retiring early . Please please make sure you have done all the correct calculations. Self delusion at this point only brings pain to your family going forward.


Ex I fully agree with you.
Me and MrsD were both brought up to believe DO NOT go into debt. If you can't afford it then do without.
I still recall my Mums words as we were planning our marriage........if you have no money get a couple of orange boxes to sit on. Wise words imo.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2020)

Good morning folks. It's dry here.
No idea what today will bring. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 1947 was a wonderful year in British history.
> The year I was born



The year my Good lady was born.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Oct 2020)

Good morning and, for later, Happy Samhain !





From the NTS Margaret Fay Shaw collection, South Uist, 1930’s.
https://www.nts.org.uk/stories/a-hebridean-halloween


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

Good morrow folk.
Up early at 05 30. Enjoyed my coffee while listening to S.O.T S and catching up on last nights comments......its a good start to the day 
MrsD comes down around 0800 and one of her 1st questions is "ok, what are Mo and Welshie up to"?
A mixed day is promised weather wise. 
May seem strange but if the weather is crap at the weekend I can enjoy chilling out and watching sport on tv.
I have NO PLANS to do any jobs.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> The year my Good lady was born.


February for me


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2020)

Morning all 

Chucking it down out there. Think I'll stay in bed!
Looks like we may be going into national lockdown again on Wednesday, so that will put paid to my Dartmoor trip.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morrow folk.
> Up early at 05 30. Enjoyed my coffee while listening to S.O.T S and catching up on last nights comments......its a good start to the day
> MrsD comes down around 0800 and one of her 1st questions is "ok, what are Mo and Welshie up to"?
> A mixed day is promised weather wise.
> ...




Welshie is sitting here in my PJ's having a coffee and listening to the rain. I am contemplating making a cake today but we shall see.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Welshie is sitting here in my PJ's having a coffee and listening to the rain. I am contemplating making a cake today but we shall see.


No bloomers ??


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2020)

I've seen it all now kid delivering morning papers while father sits in a Range Rover


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

The weather radar is actually quite pretty!


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've seen it all now kid delivering morning papers while father sits in a Range Rover


Must be raining? Some of the parents do that around here too. God forbid the little darlings get wet!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No bloomers ??




I do take them off bow and again. But my PJ's are just as big as my bloomers


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's one of the reasons we are thinking of selling up and renting instead.
> We'd have free choice of where to live and the ability to move on anytime we wished.
> Money is no use to you if it is tied up in property and you've no one to leave it to.
> You could rent a very nice place for a long time with 400k...........


Yes, I see the logic and I do from time to time think we could downsize and free up cash. Then I think why? Five of our closest friends live within 30 metres of the front door. We're in a community and at 66 I don't want to lose this.

A few years ago we had the chance to buy next door but one, gut it, renovate and then sell ours. Eventually we decided against this as the finances didn't quite work. There was only a £25k buffer between the total cost and the value of our house.

Today I'm so pleased we didn't do this as this is our and our kids home. T'other place would have been a house.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2020)

Good day fellow retirees. Blowing a hoolie outside but snug and warm in. Torrential rain forecast for 11.00. This may do a lot of damage. Went for a local walk yesterday, in lots of places Tuesday's downpours have washed away farm tracks, drives etc. gouging out channels 12" wide and 12-18" deep in places.

I'm going to disappear for the day. I've read remarks elsewhere which make me cross to say the least. I need to button it.

Stay safe and behave


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've read remarks elsewhere which make me cross to say the least. I need to button it.


Pah......don't let it bother you. At the end of the day it's only a forum. I often sit and look gobsmacked at some of the posts at times, but it's not worth replying or bothering about. There's nowt so strange as folk as they say!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be raining? Some of the parents do that around here too. God forbid the little darlings get wet!


I wonder if its sometimes a mix of a) wanting them to "earn" some money but b) fear that, in this sick world, they could be abducted. Sad but something parents fear.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day fellow retirees. Blowing a hoolie outside but snug and warm in. Torrential rain forecast for 11.00. This may do a lot of damage. Went for a local walk yesterday, in lots of places Tuesday's downpours have washed away farm tracks, drives etc. gouging out channels 12" wide and 12-18" deep in places.
> 
> I'm going to disappear for the day. I've read remarks elsewhere which make me cross to say the least. I need to button it.
> 
> Stay safe and behave




Just stay here. We can take the p*** out of you all day.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day fellow retirees. Blowing a hoolie outside but snug and warm in. Torrential rain forecast for 11.00. This may do a lot of damage. Went for a local walk yesterday, in lots of places Tuesday's downpours have washed away farm tracks, drives etc. gouging out channels 12" wide and 12-18" deep in places.
> 
> I'm going to disappear for the day. I've read remarks elsewhere which make me cross to say the least. I need to button it.
> 
> Stay safe and behave


Paul, always remember, opinions are like ars**oles.......everyone has one but sometimes they are full of sh*t.
Chill bro and enjoy your day.


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Paul, always remember, opinions are like ars**oles.......everyone has one but sometimes they are full of sh*t.
> Chill bro and enjoy your day.


You from da hood bra?


----------



## dickyknees (31 Oct 2020)

Bore da pawb. 

We have force 8 winds gusting force 10 with torrential showers. 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2020)

I can hardly hear anything the rain is so torrential here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Oct 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Just got back from having my first Flu jab. Very impressed with the organisation, walk in, temperature scan by First Lady, gel squirted on hands by second lady and directed to one of six tables. Give name and D.O.B. and asked if I have ever smoked. Quick jab and out, I almost didn't need to break stride!
Met Mrs Tenkay heading up the hill for her appointment and fed her the line " I only felt a small prick" All I got was a raised eyebrow.
It's only been 20 minutes and I'm already starting to feel a reaction as I feel fuzzy with a slight headache which is totally unrelated to the five pints of Oatmeal Stout I consumed last night. 
Porridge is on the go, coffee is brewing, 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> You from da hood bra?


Yo bro


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yo bro




I need my eyes tested. I thought that said Yo Yo


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yo bro


Yo, on fleek.......no cap.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yo bro


Don't you start.......I was just complaining yesterday about the modern habit of starting every sentence with So! Does my head in. Lol.

Don't know if you ever watch Pointless but it goes something like this when Alexander Armstrong introduces each contestant.

Welcome to the show, and what do you do for a living. "So, I'm an accountant". And what do you like to do in your spare time? "So, I like to read, watch films, etc". 

Doesn't make a bleeding bit of sense to me.


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't you start.......I was just complaining yesterday about the modern habit of starting every sentence with So! Does my head in. Lol.
> 
> Don't know if you ever watch Pointless but it goes something like this when Alexander Armstrong introduces each contestant.
> 
> ...


Don't dis ma homie Alex.


----------



## Paulus (31 Oct 2020)

Morning all. 
The sky is a strange colour at the moment, grey, tinged with a bit of pink. The rain hasn't arrived yet, but the wind is getting up.
The question is what to do today? There are only so many domestic jobs you can do on a day like this.🙄 There may be a very short ride to the local shops for a few bits and pieces. 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

Paulus said:


> Morning all.
> The sky is a strange colour at the moment, grey, tinged with a bit of pink. The rain hasn't arrived yet, but the wind is getting up.
> The question is what to do today? There are only so many domestic jobs you can do on a day like this.🙄 There may be a very short ride to the local shops for a few bits and pieces.
> Stay safe everyone


You could watch Wales no doubt thrash Scotland at rugby this afternoon.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2020)

It's I feel a chocolate cake will be in the making today


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's I feel a chocolate cake will be in the making today


You are so domesticated! Unlike moi!


----------



## dickyknees (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I was just complaining yesterday about the modern habit of starting every sentence with So! Does my head in. Lol.


The one that annoys me is the politicians starting a response to a question with “look”.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

dickyknees said:


> The one that annoys me is the politicians starting a response to a question with “look”.


Yes, I noticed it's one of Nicola Sturgeon's favourites........reminds me of an angry parent telling off a child!


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

Wakened at about 4 o'clock this morning with a roaring noise outside. The threatened gales have arrived and rain is battering the windows. 
I wonder how many of those free camping beside Loch na Keal are now pondering the wisdom of that decision. I certainly would not like to be anywhere exposed with my motorhome in this.
Once with our old style Sprite Alpine caravan we spent most of the night awake wondering when we were going to overturn. I tied the caravan and car together to give a bit more stability and we did survive but others were not so lucky.
Fortunately coal merchant arrived yesterday with half my order as I only had one day's supply left. He must have ben pushed for time as he did not stop to take any money either which reminds me there is over £100 lying out on my bunker. It has been there for a few weeks now with a lead diving weight on top so it should be ok inside a sealed jar with a box to cover it.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, I noticed it's one of Nicola Sturgeon's favourites........reminds me of an angry parent telling off a child!


Behave yourself.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be raining? Some of the parents do that around here too. God forbid the little darlings get wet!


I delivered morning papers using my bike in all weathers. Never missed once even in snow and ice. Made me very fit which is why I was good at running at school sports. Got lots of tips at Christmas from grateful customers as well.


----------



## monkers (31 Oct 2020)

12boy said:


> Monkers, I like having ladies on this thing and I'm most pleased you are one of them. I enjoy hearing the women's point of view and maybe having your female presence makes the rest of us more south. OK....so nothing will make us more couth, but I still appreciate your presence and the way you can express a little Rabelasain wit in your refined ladylike way.


_'I've only just seen this - bless you. You are perhaps too generous but I'd much prefer generosity of this spirit to what we might read in other places these days._


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2020)

and its blowing a hoolie, this mornings bike ride is definitely off.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Oct 2020)

All these comments about "Da Hood" and "Homies" has reminded me of an occasion back in the 70's
I used to work a late shift on a Thursday, the place I worked was just on the edge of Birmingham city centre so there were lots of pubs and clubs and even a brand new concept at the time of a "Wine Bar" !
A few of us would go for drinks at the end of the shift and make it our "Boys night out" 

On one occasion the pubs had chucked out at 10:30 as usual and one of the lads who I got on with really well said he could get me into a Club he knew if I fancied another drink. His name was Terry, he was a 6'4" West Indian with the build of a Rugby player and a true "Gentle Giant" I took him up on his offer and ended up at a place in the back streets, just a doorway with a couple of big lads on the door. Terry had a word with the guys on the door and we were let in. It was really atmospheric, a small bar and a small dance floor with very loud reggae playing. I looked round and realised that I was the only white person in the place. We walked to the crowded bar and Terry got us both a bottle of Guinness. I was getting a couple of "funny" looks, not threatening but sort of " Who's this bloke and what's he doing here" Terry was obviously well known at the place and as we stood at the crowded bar he announced in his lovely rich accent "This Ja Kev, he cool" 
I had a great time and even got up on the dance floor a couple of times.
When I recounted my story to the lads at work the next day they were quite impressed, and my nickname for several months afterwards became "Ja Kev"


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2020)

Just come on here
Checked weather - rain but not heavy - enough wind to bring down loads of leaves - which in inevitable as I blew them all off yesterday!
According to the Met Office it will be kinda OK this afternoon - might go for a ride then - in the meantime there is F1 practice at Imola then Qualy - and I am several days behind with the Vuelta
But wife will want CNN on when she gets down - she will allow F1 - but cycling is just too much for her - I must love her or something!!!!


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> and its blowing a hoolie, this mornings bike ride is definitely off.




Same here.MrsP is thinking’s about going for a walk Checking on Amazon to see how quickly they can delver flippers and wet suit


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Same here.MrsP is thinking’s about going for a walk Checking on Amazon to see how quickly they can delver flippers and wet suit



That would be Aldi or Lidl centre isle stuff.


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Oct 2020)

dickyknees said:


> The one that annoys me is the politicians starting a response to a question with “look”.


Politicians annoy me whatever they do. I think we should use the disciplinary methods of the roman legions .Decimation , shoot 10% of them annually.


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's I feel a chocolate cake will be in the making today




So, just got the route off of google maps, what time will it be finished?


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> February for me



February 41for me


----------



## gavroche (31 Oct 2020)

Good morning all. My wife got up early to put up balloons and banners for my special day but , unfortunately, it will only be me and Mrs G to enjoy it. I have had loads of messages and cards from the family and can't wait to all get together again. Zoom tonight.
The children pooled together and bought me a Garmin watch, one of those that does your heart rate and loads of other things. I will study the instructions later and then wait for the weather to improve before I can try it out. I also had two beautiful blown up pictures of Molly on canvas from my wife and a 2000 pieces jigsaw of Molly from my son. I have really been spoiled and am so grateful to have such a caring and loving family.
Very wet day today. 
I have heard that we will all be on strict lockdown next week. In France, they can only go out within 1km of their home or 10 minutes. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day fellow retirees. Blowing a hoolie outside but snug and warm in. Torrential rain forecast for 11.00. This may do a lot of damage. Went for a local walk yesterday, in lots of places Tuesday's downpours have washed away farm tracks, drives etc. gouging out channels 12" wide and 12-18" deep in places.
> 
> I'm going to disappear for the day. I've read remarks elsewhere which make me cross to say the least. I need to button it.
> 
> Stay safe and behave




I have never had a rant on CC but what the report on Itv midlands re Nottingham moving to level three of what had been identified as students dancing in streets no social distancing or face coverings 
as pre lockdown fling made my blood boil.Itv attempted to get a response from the university and students union but non forthcoming 

I feel so sorry for my ex N H S and Social Services colleges who are fighting to control the spread of the virus because of the actions of certain members of public in general are not willing to follow the rules and feel it is an over reaction

Sorry rant done


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I delivered morning papers using my bike in all weathers. Never missed once even in snow and ice. Made me very fit which is why I was good at running at school sports. Got lots of tips at Christmas from grateful customers as well.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. My wife got up early to put up balloons and banners for my special day but , unfortunately, it will only be me and Mrs G to enjoy it. I have had loads of messages and cards from the family and can't wait to all get together again. Zoom tonight.
> The children pooled together and bought me a Garmin watch, one of those that does your heart rate and loads of other things. I will study the instructions later and then wait for the weather to improve before I can try it out. I also had two beautiful blown up pictures of Molly on canvas from my wife and a 2000 pieces jigsaw of Molly from my son. I have really been spoiled and am so grateful to have such a caring and loving family.
> Very wet day today.
> I have heard that we will all be on strict lockdown next week. In France, they can only go out within 1km of their home or 10 minutes.
> Stay safe everyone.



  Happy Birthday.


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. My wife got up early to put up balloons and banners for my special day but , unfortunately, it will only be me and Mrs G to enjoy it. I have had loads of messages and cards from the family and can't wait to all get together again. Zoom tonight.
> The children pooled together and bought me a Garmin watch, one of those that does your heart rate and loads of other things. I will study the instructions later and then wait for the weather to improve before I can try it out. I also had two beautiful blown up pictures of Molly on canvas from my wife and a 2000 pieces jigsaw of Molly from my son. I have really been spoiled and am so grateful to have such a caring and loving family.
> Very wet day today.
> I have heard that we will all be on strict lockdown next week. In France, they can only go out within 1km of their home or 10 minutes.
> Stay safe everyone.



Have a great day, the Garmin is a nice bit of kit I am seldom without mine on.


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2020)

I did exactly the same in all weathers.Three miles down the canal towpath to deliver to the two lock cottages Same distance back to complete the rest of my round.


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> I have never had a rant on CC but what the report on Itv midlands re Nottingham moving to level three of what had been identified as students dancing in streets no social distancing or face coverings
> as pre lockdown fling made my blood boil.Itv attempted to get a response from the university and students union but non forthcoming
> 
> I feel so sorry for my ex N H S and Social Services colleges who are fighting to control the spread of the virus because of the actions of certain members of public in general are not willing to follow the rules and feel it is an over reaction
> ...



You are allowed one rant a year..


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> I did exactly the same in all weathers.Three miles down the canal towpath to deliver to the two lock cottages Same distance back to complete the rest of my round.



I was a milkman for 6 months back in the dark ages, one very bad day I had to have two milk floats brought out to me as the first, one broke down as did the second one. The third let me finish the round 6 hours later than normal.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. My wife got up early to put up balloons and banners for my special day but , unfortunately, it will only be me and Mrs G to enjoy it. I have had loads of messages and cards from the family and can't wait to all get together again. Zoom tonight.
> The children pooled together and bought me a Garmin watch, one of those that does your heart rate and loads of other things. I will study the instructions later and then wait for the weather to improve before I can try it out. I also had two beautiful blown up pictures of Molly on canvas from my wife and a 2000 pieces jigsaw of Molly from my son. I have really been spoiled and am so grateful to have such a caring and loving family.
> Very wet day today.
> I have heard that we will all be on strict lockdown next week. In France, they can only go out within 1km of their home or 10 minutes.
> Stay safe everyone.




Happy Birthday. Have a great day..


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2020)

It's a good job I don't wear a wig because if I did not would have been blown off my head by now.


----------



## monkers (31 Oct 2020)

Good moring all. It's not so cheery here today. A very grey gloom for a sky, low pressure and an ongoing threat of rain.

After a time away from here following a difficult set of circumstances, I posted a couple of weeks ago with the intention of spending more time here again. I thought the worst of woes had happened, but then just a day or two later, I had a tumble from my bike. This loss of dignity was reinforced by managing to land in a roadside puddle of builder's mud and sludge. Being in a dazed state I rested up and waited for pain to subside. The people in the front garden by where I'd landed took little to no interest but others stopped their bikes to see if there was anything they could do.

I managed to ride the couple of miles home, immediately opting for a wallow - think Reggie Perrin's M.I.L with all that mud! Feeling a bit sorry for myself I carried out an assessment, an assortment of bumps and scrapes and shoulder that felt all out of shape.

The good news was that customary forever queue at A&E was non-existant. I was in triage within just 15 minutes and visiting the trauma unit just a couple of minutes later. Adam introduced himself and declared a suspected category three acromioclavicular joint sprain (busted up left shoulder). No delay to speak of for X-ray either which soon confirmed what Adam had said. The X-ray seemed to suggest a fractured rib too. Back to X-ray within minutes - 3 ribs broken in the back and another with a small fracture in the front. Before long I was sent home with one arm in a sling.

The next day was a bit of a shocker, bruises started to come out; I wasn't quite sure what to do with myself, couldn't sit, stand or lie down on any side without great discomfort. The first week became something of a blur due to taking painkillers. Two weeks on more bruising emerging, I'm still too tender to ride. I tried one quick session on the turbo but that soon seemed to aggravate the shoulder injury.

The bike is OK before you ask. The left shifter is a bit scratched up but no other damage at all, no frame scratches. Phew. Wiggle happened to have the part I needed in a clearance sale at £40 - I have that ready now to fit. 

I can now manage to hold the laptop, so I'll breeze back a few pages to try to catch up a bit.

Keep well and stay safe all. xx


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Ive an interview to join a club today. I cant3 rrally say what about, but I now have the Stonecutter's song from the Simpsons as my ringtone.


No-one lodge an objection, black ball you?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. My wife got up early to put up balloons and banners for my special day but , unfortunately, it will only be me and Mrs G to enjoy it. I have had loads of messages and cards from the family and can't wait to all get together again. Zoom tonight.
> The children pooled together and bought me a Garmin watch, one of those that does your heart rate and loads of other things. I will study the instructions later and then wait for the weather to improve before I can try it out. I also had two beautiful blown up pictures of Molly on canvas from my wife and a 2000 pieces jigsaw of Molly from my son. I have really been spoiled and am so grateful to have such a caring and loving family.
> Very wet day today.
> I have heard that we will all be on strict lockdown next week. In France, they can only go out within 1km of their home or 10 minutes.
> Stay safe everyone.


Happy Birthday  Sounds like you are having a great day. Have fun with your new toy. I love my Garmin. Battery lasts at least a week wearing 24/7 and using it for runs.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I wonder if its sometimes a mix of a) wanting them to "earn" some money but b) fear that, in this sick world, they could be abducted. Sad but something parents fear.


Or
c) You can't expect them to carry that heavy bag and walk/cycle round delivering them.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

monkers said:


> Good moring all. It's not so cheery here today. A very grey gloom for a sky, low pressure and an ongoing threat of rain.
> 
> After a time away from here following a difficult set of circumstances, I posted a couple of weeks ago with the intention of spending more time here again. I thought the worst of woes had happened, but then just a day or two later, I had a tumble from my bike. This loss of dignity was reinforced by managing to land in a roadside puddle of builder's mud and sludge. Being in a dazed state I rested up and waited for pain to subside. The people in the front garden by where I'd landed took little to no interest but others stopped their bikes to see if there was anything they could do.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Monkers. Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Or
> c) You can't expect them to carry that heavy bag and walk/cycle round delivering them.


I used to carry an enormous bag of papers on my bike.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2020)

@gavroche - Happy Birthday 🍾🥂🎂


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

This made me chuckle


----------



## Paulus (31 Oct 2020)

monkers said:


> Good moring all. It's not so cheery here today. A very grey gloom for a sky, low pressure and an ongoing threat of rain.
> 
> After a time away from here following a difficult set of circumstances, I posted a couple of weeks ago with the intention of spending more time here again. I thought the worst of woes had happened, but then just a day or two later, I had a tumble from my bike. This loss of dignity was reinforced by managing to land in a roadside puddle of builder's mud and sludge. Being in a dazed state I rested up and waited for pain to subside. The people in the front garden by where I'd landed took little to no interest but others stopped their bikes to see if there was anything they could do.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Rest and recouperation will help to fix the bruises. 
You'll soon be back out on the bike.


----------



## Paulus (31 Oct 2020)

It's gone very dark here and the rain is hammering down


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2020)

Sorry. Apologies for my mini flounce. I was really expressing my anger at the contents of another thread. Possibly I shouldn't have done. I've placed the poster on Ignore.

No.3 son's partner will be induced on Monday. He is not allowed to be with her until she goes in to established labour. Baby is small, mother high risk, baby has had several periods of reduced movement resulting in numerous scans of late. Covid-19 tests this morning as routine before going in to hospital. Fortunately Mrs P is a highly qualified senior midwife and is providing all the support which is sadly missing because of Covid-19. Mrs P is confident everything is being done correctly.

Then there's No. 2 in Supported Living. Life totally on hold since March.

That's not a rant just life. I am 100% OK but it's why I get fecked off by those whose concern is to smuggle home and keep hidden an adult. Are we talking Anne Frank here?

Geez..........oh and it's peeing down 🤣🤣


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2020)

monkers said:


> Good moring all. It's not so cheery here today. A very grey gloom for a sky, low pressure and an ongoing threat of rain.
> 
> After a time away from here following a difficult set of circumstances, I posted a couple of weeks ago with the intention of spending more time here again. I thought the worst of woes had happened, but then just a day or two later, I had a tumble from my bike. This loss of dignity was reinforced by managing to land in a roadside puddle of builder's mud and sludge. Being in a dazed state I rested up and waited for pain to subside. The people in the front garden by where I'd landed took little to no interest but others stopped their bikes to see if there was anything they could do.
> 
> ...


OUCH take care and heal fast


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I used to carry an enormous bag of papers on my bike.


I did and evening round 65 paper 6 days a week


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry. Apologies for my mini flounce. I was really expressing my anger at the contents of another thread. Possibly I shouldn't have done. I've placed the poster on Ignore.
> 
> No.3 son's partner will be induced on Monday. He is not allowed to be with her until she goes in to established labour. Baby is small, mother high risk, baby has had several periods of reduced movement resulting in numerous scans of late. Covid-19 tests this morning as routine before going in to hospital. Fortunately Mrs P is a highly qualified senior midwife and is providing all the support which is sadly missing because of Covid-19. Mrs P is confident everything is being done correctly.
> 
> ...




Ah. Yes. I saw that. I find it's best to stay away from those places as my mouth says things before I have managed to put my brain into gear.


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2020)

monkers said:


> Good moring all. It's not so cheery here today. A very grey gloom for a sky, low pressure and an ongoing threat of rain.
> 
> After a time away from here following a difficult set of circumstances, I posted a couple of weeks ago with the intention of spending more time here again. I thought the worst of woes had happened, but then just a day or two later, I had a tumble from my bike. This loss of dignity was reinforced by managing to land in a roadside puddle of builder's mud and sludge. Being in a dazed state I rested up and waited for pain to subside. The people in the front garden by where I'd landed took little to no interest but others stopped their bikes to see if there was anything they could do.
> 
> ...




Take it easy that lot sounds painful.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ah. Yes. I saw that. I find it's best to stay away from those places as my mouth says things before I have managed to put my brain into gear.


Yes, happened to me this morning. I expressed my opinion but fortunately deleted the post before anyone had seen it. 

So have we got the kettle on? We don't have biscuits but we do have crumpets and scones. Sadly I can't find any blackcurrant jam, I shall set Mrs P to in the kitchen


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

Crikey, it’s getting a bit wild out there now! Definitely an afternoon on the couch watching the rugger.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Oct 2020)

dickyknees said:


> The one that annoys me is the politicians starting a response to a question with “look”.


Staff and riders of Mitchelton Scott do the same. I blame Matt White


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Oct 2020)

Blimey it’s a bit blowy out there. Very heavy squalls lashing down from time to time too.
Just called in at my LBS, added my name to the 3 week (!) waiting list for a repair.
Happy birthday @gavroche !
@monkers Sorry to hear about your spill, GWS !


----------



## gavroche (31 Oct 2020)

Canvas of Molly and jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2020)

It seems that Sean Connery has died at the age of 90. No just told me.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Canvas of Molly and jigsaw puzzle.
> View attachment 555556
> 
> View attachment 555557



Happy birthday @gavroche !

Pet portraits are a very popular, gift, and, delightfully personal of course.

My artistic grand-daughter dabbles in creating pet portraits.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I used to carry an enormous bag of papers on my bike.


My bag seemed pretty heavy as well and I had a fair distance to cover also. There were also some stairs I had to climb. Who needs a gym?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Happy birthday @gavroche !
> 
> Pet portraits are a very popular, gift, and, delightfully personal of course.
> 
> My artistic grand-daughter dabbles in creating pet portraits.


More than dabbles! They are amazing.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey, it’s getting a bit wild out there now! Definitely an afternoon on the couch watching the rugger.


I will do what I usually do in such circumstances. Make oatcakes.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yo, on fleek.......no cap.


Don't diss me bro or I'll send the bruvs around... ya'll hear me now.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> More than dabbles! They are amazing.



Thank you 

Gets her "artistic genes" from Mrs @BoldonLad, not me


----------



## gavroche (31 Oct 2020)

Does anyone know if the France - Ireland game is being televised as I can't see it listed anywhere?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Does anyone know if the France - Ireland game is being televised as I can't see it listed anywhere?


Not on until 9 for some reason. Never known it so late?
https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/3907497/35796399/live-six-nations-rugby-union


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't you start.......I was just complaining yesterday about the modern habit of starting every sentence with So! Does my head in. Lol.
> 
> Don't know if you ever watch Pointless but it goes something like this when Alexander Armstrong introduces each contestant.
> 
> ...


So.. I dont watch that prog tbh as it does nothing for me but I do agree with your comment.
I sometimes catch the last 2 minutes when I switch over for the news. The closing comments, which are always the same, sets my teeth on edge.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2020)

Seems Boris is going to make an announcement at 4 pm. Doesn't sound good.


----------



## gavroche (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Not on until 9 for some reason. Never known it so late?
> https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/3907497/35796399/live-six-nations-rugby-union


Apparently, it is on BBC 2 at 19.30 tonight so you must have a late viewing in Scotland then.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You are so domesticated! Unlike moi!


Here's an idea.
Tomorrow, @numbnuts gets up at 0400 and rides 40 miles in the hissing rain and you can make a chocolate cake


----------



## gavroche (31 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Seems Boris is going to make an announcement at 4 pm. Doesn't sound good.


That will be to announce a full lockdown starting June 1st.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Apparently, it is on BBC 2 at 19.30 tonight so you must have a late viewing in Scotland then.


So it is. 8.10 Kick off. Seems to swap to BBC 1 later. Sorry.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Here's an idea.
> Tomorrow, @numbnuts gets up at 0400 and rides 40 miles in the hissing rain and you can make a chocolate cake


I’ll nip round to the Co-op and see if they have one!


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2020)

@monkers -  take care, broken ribs can be a bugger - I speak from experience.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2020)

Wait a minute, it's stopped 
guys are swimming, guys are sailing
maybe not the latter, but you get the drift


----------



## monkers (31 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> @monkers -  take care, broken ribs can be a bugger - I speak from experience.


Thank you for the wishes. Humour is temporarily banned in the household - laughing hurts, coughing a little too. The worst thing ever now is sneezing - my goodness that hurts! The other half has her birthday on Monday and big bunch of flowers has just arrived - my luck is they'll start me sneezing.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Same here.MrsP is thinking’s about going for a walk Checking on Amazon to see how quickly they can delver flippers and wet suit


Excuse me BUT.......
One of the first lessons on my first scuba diving lesson........
They are not flippers.....they are fins.
They are not goggles......its a mask
But you are forgiven my son


----------



## monkers (31 Oct 2020)

Thanks to everyone for their kindness. I'm certainly better that I was, the cuts healed remarkably quickly - (they always seem to, it's my one superpower) - strange how some bruises formed right away and have healed, while others are just erupting after two weeks. Why do the late onset ones hurt more? Does anybody know?


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

monkers said:


> Good moring all. It's not so cheery here today. A very grey gloom for a sky, low pressure and an ongoing threat of rain.
> 
> After a time away from here following a difficult set of circumstances, I posted a couple of weeks ago with the intention of spending more time here again. I thought the worst of woes had happened, but then just a day or two later, I had a tumble from my bike. This loss of dignity was reinforced by managing to land in a roadside puddle of builder's mud and sludge. Being in a dazed state I rested up and waited for pain to subside. The people in the front garden by where I'd landed took little to no interest but others stopped their bikes to see if there was anything they could do.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell Monkers, you don't do things by half do you.
I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

monkers said:


> Thanks to everyone for their kindness. I'm certainly better that I was, the cuts healed remarkably quickly - (they always seem to, it's my one superpower) - strange how some bruises formed right away and have healed, while others are just erupting after two weeks. Why do the late onset ones hurt more? Does anybody know?


I’ve still got some scar tissue on my hip that’s still slightly painful to touch even after 6 years and yet the collar bone never bothers me unless anything presses too hard on the plate. The body is a weird and wonderful thing!


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2020)

monkers said:


> Thanks to everyone for their kindness. I'm certainly better that I was, the cuts healed remarkably quickly - (they always seem to, it's my one superpower) - strange how some bruises formed right away and have healed, while others are just erupting after two weeks. Why do the late onset ones hurt more? Does anybody know?


They were deeper bruises not superficial ones.
Having visited A&E more times than I can remember, in my motorcycle racing days, I have a fairly good knowledge of how things heal.
BTW - if you've got broken ribs and you suddenly become very breathless......get yourself down to A&E pronto!
It could be a punctured lung caused by one of the broken ribs moving. Don't ask me how I know.........


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Excuse me BUT.......
> One of the first lessons on my first scuba diving lesson........
> They are not flippers.....they are fins.
> They are not goggles......its a mask
> ...


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

Dirk said:


> They were deeper bruises not superficial ones.
> Having visited A&E more times than I can remember, in my motorcycle racing days, I have a fairly good knowledge of how things heal.
> BTW - if you've got broken ribs and you suddenly become very breathless......get yourself down to A&E pronto!
> It could be a punctured lung caused by one of the broken ribs moving. Don't ask me how I know.........


You certainly know how to cheer someone up Dirk


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You certainly know how to cheer someone up Dirk


It's a gift I have.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Happy birthday @gavroche !
> 
> Pet portraits are a very popular, gift, and, delightfully personal of course.
> 
> My artistic grand-daughter dabbles in creating pet portraits.


Wonderful 😍


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I will do what I usually do in such circumstances. Make oatcakes.


How do you make them?

I have been enjoying these from Lidl recently...


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2020)

Rain has stopped. Sun is out. Wind is howling. I'm going to clean and fettle the winter bike.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> How do you make them?
> 
> I have been enjoying these from Lidl recently...
> 
> View attachment 555573


The wonderful Ms Calman shows how...

View: https://www.facebook.com/blairathollwatermill/videos/susan-calmans-secret-scotland-this-friday-at-8pm-channel-5-we-had-a-great-day-fi/2691242034532803/


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I used to carry an enormous bag of papers on my bike.




Fridays two local newspapers plus daily’s Radio Times weekly magazines Blooming heavy Sunday 

If I remember correctly you had to be thirteen to deliver papers and undergo a medical by the school nurse.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Rain has stopped. Sun is out. Wind is howling. I'm going to clean and fettle the winter bike.


Same as here. It was absolutely hammering down a while back but has cleared up now. The wind puts me off doing much outdoors today. I'll probably just stroll down to Lidl this evening when the crowds have gone home.

My winter (singlespeed) bike is in bits and needs attention. I might do some work on that this afternoon.



Flick of the Elbow said:


> The wonderful Ms Calman shows how...
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/blairathollwatermill/videos/susan-calmans-secret-scotland-this-friday-at-8pm-channel-5-we-had-a-great-day-fi/2691242034532803/



I assume that the main ingredient is oats! Ordinary porridge oats? 

Those Lidl oatcakes cost £2.20/kg The DIY version would either have to taste similar but be half the price, or test better at the same price otherwise I wouldn't be bothered to make them.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be raining? Some of the parents do that around here too. God forbid the little darlings get wet!



When I was 14 until 16 (1961 - 1963), I delivered newspapers, each morning, then, cycled to school (often still soaked through), then, after school, the evening round, same again on Saturday (without the School bit), and, Sunday was only a half-day, mornings only! 

All for 21/- per week (that is £1.05 to you youngsters). If you "collected the paper money, on your round" you got an extra 4/- (20p), and, usually a few tips. Christmas was good, often got as much as £5 in tips.

Character building


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve still got some scar tissue on my hip that’s still slightly painful to touch even after 6 years and yet the collar bone never bothers me unless anything presses too hard on the plate. The body is a weird and wonderful thing!




I broke my collarbone when I was 76 Referred to orthopaedic consultant.conversation went should you be cycling at your age Should heel within three months Three months later no it’s not healed.you have 90% movement At your age you might not survive the anaesthetic Advised him at 73 I had a my aortic valve replaced and the consultant told me level of fitness was due to cycling and not to stop.All this fell on deaf ears Left with a lump on my left shoulder and it does ache occasionally

Ageist sod.


----------



## 12boy (31 Oct 2020)

Happy Birthday Gavroche.
I had bought a Fuji Track bike and just got it dialed in when one frosty Feb morning in -7C when I was hit by a car. Cracked some ribs and really hurt. Wound up getting a new Brooks saddle and a powdercoat paint job plus 8500 for pain and suffering. Luckily for me I was bundled up so my injuries were internal. Pneumonia is a real problem with the rib thing because, as you know, it hurts so much to take the deep breaths needed to keep the lungs clear. I recall begging the EMT guys to take my just now dialed in bike to my office a couple of blocks away. And they did.
I hope you get well soon, Monkers and be safe.
With all this talk about having a good retirement I still think of the 3 legged stool analogy..... enough money not to worry about it all the time, people to care about and be enjoyed, and good health to do the things that please you.
For myself, I am as nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rockers. There is a lot riding on the election on Tuesday.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> How do you make them?
> 
> I have been enjoying these from Lidl recently...
> 
> View attachment 555573


I don't measure accurately for these.
6 heaped serving spoons medium oatmeal
2 ditto of flour {any kind but usually SR}
Generous pinch of salt
A dollop of cooking oil
Water to mix for a stiff dough
Roll into balls about large golf ball size and flatten on a floured board as thin as possible.
My oiled griddle is on a ring at 4 on my cooker but experiment would be needed otherwise.
Drop on griddle until it looks about done and then turn over for other side.
Leave to cool and then eat.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Rain has stopped. Sun is out. Wind is howling. I'm going to clean and fettle the winter bike.


You've not bought it yet and you are already cleaning it


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Fridays two local newspapers plus daily’s Radio Times weekly magazines Blooming heavy Sunday
> 
> If I remember correctly you had to be thirteen to deliver papers and undergo a medical by the school nurse.


I think there may have been an age limit but I never had a medical. It had nothing to do with school.


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> How do you make them?
> 
> I have been enjoying these from Lidl recently...
> 
> View attachment 555573


I will have to try them , Walkers are my favourites close second are M&S oatcakes , in fact there so similar I I wonder if walkers make them for M&S , or oatcake espionage some one has stolen Walkers recipe.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> I will have to try them , Walkers are my favourites close second are M&S oatcakes , in fact there so similar I I wonder if walkers make them for M&S , or oatcake espionage some one has stolen Walkers recipe.


Think Walker’s shortbread is one of the better ones too


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I think there may have been an* age limit *but I never had* a medical*. It had* nothing to do with school.*



It is a long time ago (59 years!), but, I think, I recall, there was a "medical check" and, some kind of school input, but, I cannot remember the details. There was definitely an age qualification (in my area), you had to be 14 years old.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

It must be getting really bad out there. Fishnish/Lochaline ferry is off and the MV Isle of Mull was going to make an attempt at 1330 from Oban with no guarantee of landing but nothing on text so she may still be out there somewhere.
A bit like the old MV Lochinvar which set out from Oban bound for Tobermory in dodgy winter weather and vanished for 3 days. She made it into the Sound of Mull but heavy snow reduced visibility so much they put in to Lochaline for refuge. There was no radio in those days and no telephone connection to Lochaline so no way of communicating with the outside world. Since she was inside the loch and not visible search parties on Mull could not see anything anyway and they were getting seriously worried when she eventually appeared.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2020)

Is this right ...?

Oats are pretty much the unprocessed product. Often fed to livestock.
Porridge oats are rolled oats which still have most of the fibre and take some time to cook.
Oatmeal is a more processed form of rolled oats, with less fibre and quick to cook



Juan Kog said:


> I will have to try them , Walkers are my favourites close second are M&S oatcakes , in fact there so similar I I wonder if walkers make them for M&S , or oatcake espionage some one has stolen Walkers recipe.


I like the seeded ones - a bit of extra flavour, nutritional value, and 'crunch'!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

My job at 14/15 years was delivering medicine for a chemist.I would put 1 or 2 lots in the saddle bag and go off to deliver them.
As we lived near Birkenhead docks I would regularly deliver to the foreign ships. A bit scary some times for a 14 year old as many of them were really black and didn't speak English.
From memory I earned 12 shillings a week.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Think Walker’s shortbread is one of the better ones too


I would guess it is most likely that Walkers make them and use an M&S package.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I would guess it is most likely that Walkers make them and use an M&S package.


Yes, think a lot of that goes on.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Is this right ...?
> 
> Oats are pretty much the unprocessed product. Often fed to livestock.
> Porridge oats are rolled oats which still have most of the fibre and take some time to cook.
> Oatmeal is a more processed form of rolled oats, with less fibre and quick to cookI like the seeded ones - a bit of extra flavour, nutritional value, and 'crunch'!




Oats are the grain unprocessed.
Porridge oats are rolled oats exactly as it says and probably a lot of husk removed.
Oatmeal is ground oats in mostly 3 grades. Fine, medium and pinhead which is the coarse.
I use pinhead for porridge and medium for oatcakes.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2020)

I had an argument years ago with my then girlfriend about... cornflakes! She insisted on buying Kellogg's and got very annoyed when I bought a supermarket own-brand (at a good saving). I was convinced that they were identical and being made in the same factory somewhere. I took a packet of each down from the shelf in the shop and compared the nutritional numbers. Every one matched to 0.1%!


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, think a lot of that goes on.


I happens with most successful products and supermarket own brand are usually the same product rebadged
It happens in all consumer products and we badged our hats to suit the intended market.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I had an argument years ago with my then girlfriend about... cornflakes! She insisted on buying Kellogg's and got very annoyed when I bought a supermarket own-brand (at a good saving). I was convinced that they were identical and being made in the same factory somewhere. I took a packet of each down from the shelf in the shop and compared the nutritional numbers. Every one matched to 0.1%!


In saying that, I bought Aldi’s fruit and fibre the other day and it’s not nearly as nice as Kellogs. Wouldn’t buy it again.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> It is a long time ago (59 years!), but, I think, I recall, there was a "medical check" and, some kind of school input, but, I cannot remember the details. There was definitely an age qualification (in my area), you had to be 14 years old.


In my case it was more like 70 years but there were no checks of any kind that I remember I bought my Flying Scot from the proceeds. I got 15 shillings a week which was not to bad in those days.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> In saying that, I bought Aldi’s fruit and fibre the other day and it’s not nearly as nice as Kellogs. Wouldn’t buy it again.


Less sugar perhaps?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Less sugar perhaps?


Think it could be..just seems really bland and not even as crunchy for some reason.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> In my case it was more like* 70 years* but there were no checks of any kind that I remember I bought my Flying Scot from the proceeds. I got 15 shillings a week which was not to bad in those days.



You are 84? Keep peddling!


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I think there may have been an age limit but I never had a medical. It had nothing to do with school.




I had to go to the clinic where the school nurses were based Would have been 1954 May have been required re the employment of minors.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

On the subject of rebadging loosely speaking. 
A barman who worked in a well know chain of west of Scotland pubs told me a punter came in and asked for a half of Bells. Tasted it and declared it had been taken from the wrong bottle as it tasted wrong and asked for a repeat which he watched carefully to make sure it came from the right bottle. Declared it much better and the first one was definitely wrong.
What he did not know was that all the bottles on the gantry had exactly the same whisky.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> You are 84? Keep peddling!


I approximated. I am not 84 but still not telling.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Think it could be..just seems really bland and not even as crunchy for some reason.


Nothing to do with food but you may be able to answer this. I employed at one time a whole lot of people from mainly Clydebank and Dumbarton/Vale of Leven area from all sorts of backgrounds.
I formed the theory based on knowledge on a few individuals that those who could do really thin rollups had probably been in jail at some point. Any comment on this?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Nothing to do with food but you may be able to answer this. I employed at one time a whole lot of people from mainly Clydebank and Dumbarton/Vale of Leven area from all sorts of backgrounds.
> I formed the theory based on knowledge on a few individuals that those who could do really thin rollups had probably been in jail at some point. Any comment on this?


Lol......have to admit any time I see someone rolling them, it’s my first thought! I remember way back before all the no smoking laws the amount of them that volunteered to clean the staff offices because they got to empty the ash trays and saved all the butts and got enough for a couple of roll ups.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You've not bought it yet and you are already cleaning it


This is my *old* winter bike I have to use till my *new* winter bike is ready!!!!

Cervelo is in the kitchen drying by the radiator - special permission granted. Wheels out. Full degrease. Very careful polish tonight or tomorrow and obviously an adequate lube.

She will then be tucked away in the garage for winter.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol......have to admit any time I see someone rolling them, it’s my first thought! I remember way back before all the no smoking laws the amount of them that volunteered to clean the staff offices because they got to empty the ash trays and saved all the butts and got enough for a couple of roll ups.


Having suggested that possibility I remembered that a specialist nurse who came to visit my late wife every week smoked rollups like matchsticks and she had certainly never been inside. She came originally from Vatersay and worked as a stewardess for Calmac before becoming a nurse.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> I had to go to the clinic where the school nurses were based Would have been *1954* May have been required re the employment of minors.



The year I was born!!


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The year I was born!!


#Me too


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> On the subject of rebadging loosely speaking.
> A barman who worked in a well know chain of west of Scotland pubs told me a punter came in and asked for a half of Bells. Tasted it and declared it had been taken from the wrong bottle as it tasted wrong and asked for a repeat which he watched carefully to make sure it came from the right bottle. Declared it much better and the first one was definitely wrong.
> What he did not know was that all the bottles on the gantry had exactly the same whisky.


My sister has a friend with very expensive tastes. She absolutely HAS to have the best and declared that M&S baked beans were the only ones that she could/would eat, as opposed to the 'horrid' cheapo stuff that my sister usually bought. Some time later she ate at my sister's house and was told that the beans served were M&S. She declared that they were as delicious as usual, so my sister went to the kitchen to get the empty can - Aldi own brand!

Despite that, the friend still chooses to pay 4 or 5 times as much for M&S beans ...


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2020)

The way the BBC are padding out the news while waiting for Boris I'm expecting a call to fill the next gap.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2020)

Sky are no better

He said 4 p.m. then 5 p.m. but still not started

There must be one hell of an argument going on in No 10


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2020)

Come on guys, lockdown or not? I am guessing yes.


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Come on guys, lockdown or not? I am guessing yes.


I'm not hopeful of being on Dartmoor next week for my birthday.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2020)

On a different point - managed an afternoon ride - only 16 miles due to wind

fought a lot to get to the airport in spite of it being an ebike
hardy pedalled on the way home - most of the time well over ebike motor cutoff limit - consistently around 20 mph with ease on flat bits

OK OK OK - only 20 - but it's an ebike designed for old people (like me) who value comfort over speed - so not the fastest machine around without the motor - so 20 is pretty good


On yet another different note - found a new and less muddy route which involves a steep uphill and steep downhill
On the downhill - which is quite long for this area - I reached just over 30 mph - scare myself witless - haven't gone that fast since I was a teenager and indestructible


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Come on guys, lockdown or not? I am guessing yes.


Probably a fudge of some kind.
Scots have been told not to go the England and return unless in dire emergency but will it work the other way and what is to happen with the many I saw coming to a Scottish island with few medical facilities? Will they have to go home asap as before?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2020)

Did Boris say when the news conference would be or was it the news stations? Don't believe a word they say.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2020)

It's going to for the south tomorrow that will make a change


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Did Boris say when the news conference would be or was it the news stations? Don't believe a word they say.


It's on youtube at 18:30......I ain't got a telly


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> This is my *old* winter bike I have to use till my *new* winter bike is ready!!!!
> 
> Cervelo is in the kitchen drying by the radiator - special permission granted. Wheels out. Full degrease. Very careful polish tonight or tomorrow and obviously an adequate lube.
> 
> She will then be tucked away in the garage for winter.


I do that for MrsD most weeks. Not sure I would be arsed for a bike.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Come on guys, lockdown or not? I am guessing yes.


Yep. Bound to happen.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2020)

Well I'm cooking tonight..........pizza it is then. 😆


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm cooking tonight..........pizza it is then. 😆




You must be a member of the Mo school of easy cooking.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's on youtube at 18:30......I ain't got a telly


It's running late or Boris has done a runner


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2020)

Ah... _Fireworks _- I'd forgotten all about that business this year!

It sounds like someone up the hill from here is having a bonfire party. Either that, or the _War of the Roses_ has kicked off again...


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's running late or Boris has done a runner


Not looking good


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems that Sean Connery has died at the age of 90. No just told me.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> All the celebs dying .We will soon need a obituary thread.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. My wife got up early to put up balloons and banners for my special day but , unfortunately, it will only be me and Mrs G to enjoy it. I have had loads of messages and cards from the family and can't wait to all get together again. Zoom tonight.
> The children pooled together and bought me a Garmin watch, one of those that does your heart rate and loads of other things. I will study the instructions later and then wait for the weather to improve before I can try it out. I also had two beautiful blown up pictures of Molly on canvas from my wife and a 2000 pieces jigsaw of Molly from my son. I have really been spoiled and am so grateful to have such a caring and loving family.
> Very wet day today.
> I have heard that we will all be on strict lockdown next week. In France, they can only go out within 1km of their home or 10 minutes.
> Stay safe everyone.


You get any cake!!


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2020)

monkers said:


> Thanks to everyone for their kindness. I'm certainly better that I was, the cuts healed remarkably quickly - (they always seem to, it's my one superpower) - strange how some bruises formed right away and have healed, while others are just erupting after two weeks. Why do the late onset ones hurt more? Does anybody know?


The later set of bruises can be due to the medication. Many painkillers also thin the blood, which allows "secondary bruising", as the first set caused by the impact heal. They also tend not to be as noticeable, tied in with the fact that you're watching the first ones fade.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2020)

I bimbled this afternoon, 41 miles over to Ullesthorpe and back, a straight through ride, no cafe stop, I pulled into the cafe carpark and did a u turn then rode home. The rain stopped dinner time and the sun came out so I grabbed my gear and my fixed and headed out, it was damp under foot with plenty of mud leaves and water about so I had to be careful in places but the ride out was fun with the tail wnd, but the ride home was a slog. I gt my timing right and got home for the start of Italy v England, now watching France v Ireland.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> I had to go to the clinic where the school nurses were based Would have been 1954 May have been required re the employment of minors.



I was 3 years old.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Is this right ...?
> 
> Oats are pretty much the unprocessed product. Often fed to livestock.
> Porridge oats are rolled oats which still have most of the fibre and take some time to cook.
> ...


Basically Yes.
Add around 50% extra to the cooking time, and any liquids that you add. You'll have to soak them longer as well.

A bag of them is cheaper than a decent sized box, as bought in the shop.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I was 3 years old.


Blimey, how'd you manage to carry the bag?


----------



## screenman (31 Oct 2020)

Night all.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2020)

screenman said:


> Night all.


Sithi


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## 12boy (1 Nov 2020)

Ah, this talk of rollups....I've made lots of those and some, not many, were made from tobacco. The ZigZag guys used to have a little roller machine with a belt and two rollers, but we thought if you can't do it yourself you've probably smoked enough already.
Now I need to keep whatever wits I still have about me so there will be no more rollups for me.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> Ah, this talk of rollups....I've made lots of those and some, not many, were made from tobacco. The ZigZag guys used to have a little roller machine with a belt and two rollers, but we thought if you can't do it yourself you've probably smoked enough already.
> Now I need to keep whatever wits I still have about me so there will be no more rollups for me.


Don't smoke, but from those that do, using the piece you mention marks you out as someone who should stick to buying ready made cigarettes.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Don't smoke, but from those that do, using the piece you mention marks you out as someone who should stick to buying ready made cigarettes.


I once saw someone riding his bike no hands while smoking a spliff and rolling his next one... 

Probably _ever so_ _slightly _more distracting than driving while using a mobile phone!


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I once saw someone riding his bike no hands while smoking a spliff and rolling his next one...
> 
> Probably _ever so_ _slightly _more distracting than driving while using a mobile phone!


Was this after he passed you, or were you on foot/heading the other way?


----------



## numbnuts (1 Nov 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ah... _Fireworks _- I'd forgotten all about that business this year!
> 
> It sounds like someone up the hill from here is having a bonfire party. Either that, or the _*War of the Roses*_* has kicked off again...*


Nah, we all stayed home for Halloween!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Basically Yes.
> Add around 50% extra to the cooking time, and any liquids that you add. You'll have to soak them longer as well.
> 
> A bag of them is cheaper than a decent sized box, as bought in the shop.


All this talk of oats. I used to make a lot of flapjack and my own muesli and granola. I found Kavanagh's oats from Aldi are by far the best quality both for cooking and straight forward porridge - my breakfast of choice.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2020)

Morning all, a day for staying in bed I feel as it is very wet and windy out.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2020)

Morning. Long lie for me. I heard the rain start just after 3am and it's been really heavy since then. Maybe easing slightly. Everywhere is getting so waterlogged and muddy now even for jogging. Never mind, from Tuesday it's looking like we could be in for several dry, if cold days so things might get a chance to dry up a bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2020)

Morning . It's blowing a hoolie here and raining as well. 

So  and slobbing it is for me today. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
An early night as felt a bit weary following my flu jab and a ten mile walk over a very soggy Heath to visit daughter and granddaughter. Lovely views over the distant Purbecks, our old stomping grounds when Mrs Tenkay and I were “proper Afferletes”😀
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♀️👍🙂


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2020)

Hello fellow dodgers of........well just about everything as far as I can see. 

Good grief the weather is bad. Cold, cold wind blowing, rain has stopped but everything is wet - come on you know what I mean.

Couple of us are checking in for a ride decision but I can't see any wheels turning today.

My Cervelo has dried over night. Shortly I will polish the frame, get in to every nook and cranny, pop the wheels back in before hanging her up and locking to the garage wall for winter. I will speak soothingly to her of better times and weather every time I get the winter bike out. Let her know I'm still here. 

My other task is to organise passwords in my password manager.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Couple of us are checking in for a ride decision but I can't see any wheels turning today.


Take it that will need to stop too? Only allowed to meet one person is it?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Take it that will need to stop too? Only allowed to meet one person is it?


Couple of my buddies spent last night trawling the news for some indication. It does seem as though it's one other person. I guess we will comply though frankly I suspect we will be reluctant to - all through this we've acted responsibly, can't stop now.

The current thinking is wait for Wednesday's legislation.

I may revert to my previous lockdown discipline of 5 x 30 miles a week.


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks,  and windy, late night last night, to much sport on the tele, slept in this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, still wet and very windy here too, but possibly not quite as bad as yesterday.
Loved the Vuelta stage yesterday, the countryside of Asturias was looking absolutely gorgeous.
We finished watching that then moved on to Strictly, wow they’ve got some good dancers this series. All the couples seem well suited to each other and I’m enjoying watching all of them, it will be a shame for any of them to go.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Doggie walking first thing, then a stroll down to the Aggi for Sunday lunch. I'll drop into the White Lion on the way back for pudding.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2020)

Better open the blinds and have breakfast now I suppose. Need to eject Molly from my knee............she won't be happy.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, still wet and very windy here too, but possibly not quite as bad as yesterday.
> Loved the Vuelta stage yesterday, the countryside of Asturias was looking absolutely gorgeous.
> We finished watching that then moved on to Strictly, wow they’ve got some good dancers this series. All the couples seem well suited to each other and I’m enjoying watching all of them, it will be a shame for any of them to go.


I'm not a Strictly fan but the bits I've glimpsed when Mrs P watches agree with this. All the contestants look good.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2020)

I've just remembered........My youngest boy will become a Dad this week. He is 28. Approximately 27 years and 6 months ago we put away the family heirloom blanket. It's in the loft.

My MIL made this blanket, it is beautiful. Today I have to find it  Now I have a system in the loft of labelling all the boxes with their contents..........watch this space for updates!!!! 

27 years ago


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2020)

Morning all.
Up early, had coffee, sorted dish washer out... ....ready for bed again now .
Weather not too bad though showers throughout the day are promised.
I think I will join Welshie in a slobbing day.
Golf and footy on tv which should help .

I have these visions of Paul sleeping in the garage to make sure his bike doesn't get lonely


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Up early, had coffee, sorted dish washer out... ....ready for bed again now .
> Weather not too bad though showers throughout the day are promised.
> I think I will join Welshie in a slobbing day.
> ...


----------



## Paulus (1 Nov 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Not a nice day outside. 
Dog walking first, and then toasted bagels, scrambled eggs, smoked bacon and smoked salmon for breakfast. 
That should cheer MrsP up for a while. 😉


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> then toasted bagels, scrambled eggs, smoked bacon and smoked salmon for breakfast.


...bit more exciting than my fruit and fibre!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> Not a nice day outside.
> Dog walking first, and then toasted bagels, scrambled eggs, smoked bacon and smoked salmon for breakfast.
> That should cheer MrsP up for a while. 😉


I am trying to visualise smoked salmon with smoked bacon........it just doesn't work for me


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2020)

The weather is getting worse here if that's possible. Baton down the hatches as they say. And more  of course


----------



## numbnuts (1 Nov 2020)

I'm up again, it's not yet.....


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have these visions of Paul sleeping in the garage to make sure his bike doesn't get lonely



You're not far off there. I only get rid of bikes when they are stolen(!) or have to be scrapped. Ridiculously sentimental.

The night after I ordered the Genesis I had a dream about riding her. Next morning I knew I'd made the right decision.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You're not far off there. I only get rid of bikes when they are stolen(!) or have to be scrapped. Ridiculously sentimental.
> 
> The night after I ordered the Genesis I had a dream about riding her. Next morning I knew I'd made the right decision.


Can't get sentimental about my bikes I'm afraid. Not even looking after them very well at the moment. When I get back from a cold, damp ride the last thing I want to do is go back out and clean a bike.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2020)

Weather getting worse here too. Time to root around in the loft before I shower.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't get sentimental about my bikes I'm afraid. Not even looking after them very well at the moment. When I get back from a cold, damp ride the last thing I want to do is go back out and clean a bike.


If they get sad send them to me for some TLC.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You're not far off there. I only get rid of bikes when they are stolen(!) or have to be scrapped. Ridiculously sentimental.
> 
> The night after I ordered the Genesis I had a dream about riding her. Next morning I knew I'd made the right decision.


Genesis bikes get terrible reviews on several forums.
Paint peels off after 2 weeks
Frames crack after 1 week
Owners constantly dream about them.

Any other advice you need, feel free to ask

I am just a jealous bitch


----------



## pawl (1 Nov 2020)

Morning all from wet and windy pre lockdown Leicestershire 
Just had a message from a friend.Son a student at Nottingham Uni walking through Nottingham last night with a friend stopped by police and asked if they were from the same house hold Fined £200 pounds for being from different houses.His response was well it’s allowed as we are out doors Officer advised only if you on a park or forest.


----------



## pawl (1 Nov 2020)

This cheered me up this morning A few years ago this Acer was purchased from Aldi as little more than a twig


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> This cheered me up this morning A few years ago this Acer was purchased from Aldi as little more than a twig


Love Acers. That's gorgeous.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning all from wet and windy pre lockdown Leicestershire
> Just had a message from a friend.Son a student at Nottingham Uni walking through Nottingham last night with a friend stopped by police and asked if they were from the same house hold Fined £200 pounds for being from different houses.His response was well it’s allowed as we are out doors Officer advised only if you on a park or forest.


And how to 2 students get to a park or forrest without walking ???
Bl**dy stupid.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning all from wet and windy pre lockdown Leicestershire
> Just had a message from a friend.Son a student at Nottingham Uni walking through Nottingham last night with a friend stopped by police and asked if they were* from the same house hold Fined £200 pounds for being from different houses*.His response was well it’s allowed as we are out doors Officer advised only if you on a park or forest.



A more blatant example from Tier 2 South Tyneside. Here.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And how to 2 students get to a park or forrest without walking ???
> Bl**dy stupid.



The have to walk there separately, before, walking together, in the forest (or park).

It is well known that Covid virus does not like forests or parks, and so, refrains from infecting people there 

As you say bl**dy stupid.


----------



## pawl (1 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I once saw someone riding his bike no hands while smoking a spliff and rolling his next one...
> 
> Probably _ever so_ _slightly _more distracting than driving while using a mobile phone!



John Wayne could roll a cigarette on a galloping horse.🏇🏇🏇


----------



## gavroche (1 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't get sentimental about my bikes I'm afraid. Not even looking after them very well at the moment. When I get back from a cold, damp ride the last thing I want to do is go back out and clean a bike.


Why not bring in a warm kitchen and clean it there?


----------



## pawl (1 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And how to 2 students get to a park or forrest without walking ???
> Bl**dy stupid.




walk there separately to meet up probably?


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Why not bring in a warm kitchen and clean it there?


Be as well since I don't use the kitchen for much else!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Nov 2020)

Hang on - is it, therefore, not allowed to ride in pairs on a road - but OK on a track through a forest?
What about tracks that run through countryside - but which isn't a forest or park

I think maybe the Police are supposed to apply some common sense here


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning all from wet and windy pre lockdown Leicestershire
> Just had a message from a friend.Son a student at Nottingham Uni walking through Nottingham last night with a friend stopped by police and asked if they were from the same house hold Fined £200 pounds for being from different houses.His response was well it’s allowed as we are out doors Officer advised only if you on a park or forest.


Another Police officer with his own interpretation of the law.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> John Wayne could roll a cigarette on a galloping horse.🏇🏇🏇




Why didn't he use his fingers like most people.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Why didn't he use his fingers like most people.



Or an Album cover...


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2020)

My bum is getting numb sitting here and I'm feeling all antsy with not getting out earlier. Too wet roads to cycle and I am so embarrassed at how slow I run, that I only like early mornings!


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Nah, we all stayed home for Halloween!


Aye, no zombies reported near The Border.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hang on - is it, therefore, not allowed to ride in pairs on a road - but OK on a track through a forest?
> What about tracks that run through countryside - but which isn't a forest or park
> 
> I think maybe the Police are supposed to apply some common sense here


Police and common sense are often an oxymoron


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2020)

We had quite a big meal yesterday so today will probably be a pizza day.

I have been pottering around doing this and that.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Why didn't he use his fingers like most people.


Horse Sense!


----------



## numbnuts (1 Nov 2020)

Just been for a 3.3 mile walk and horses sh1t on the pavements


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2020)

I have just realised that it's the 1dt November. Soon be Christmas


----------



## pawl (1 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Why didn't he use his fingers like most people.




Didn’t you know ,he was an animal lover


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just realised that it's the 1dt November. Soon be Christmas


Yes.. only one lockdown to Christmas...


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2020)

@Dave7
Rating?


----------



## Paulus (1 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just realised that it's the 1dt November. Soon be Christmas


Another day ruined by someone saying the C word


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7
> Rating?
> 
> View attachment 555775
> ...


A four year old glass!!


----------



## numbnuts (1 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just realised that it's the 1dt November. Soon be Christmas


It's only another day


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> A four year old glass!!


FFS!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7
> Rating?
> 
> View attachment 555775
> ...


Looks good Dirk.
Do you want me to be picky ??
Personally I don't like apple sauce etc with a meal. That is just me 
2nd pub that seems to have robbed you of 2 inches** of beer.
Apart from that it all looks superb.
**as Welshie will tell you, 2 inches is important.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Or an Album cover...


So reactions to this indicate how we may have spent our youth?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just realised that it's the 1dt November. Soon be Christmas


We expect to be alone for the first time in 40 years! 

Current thinking is a very indulgent picnic, decent bottle of wine/champagne and walk to the top of a local hill.

It's not far.........🍾🥂


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Looks good Dirk.
> Do you want me to be picky ??
> Personally I don't like apple sauce etc with a meal. That is just me
> 2nd pub that seems to have robbed you of 2 inches** of beer.
> ...


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2020)

Shawl found in 20 minutes. Mrs P enquired where the baby clothes are. Paul responded there are none. Mrs P said there are.

After 2 hours 45 minutes every box in loft has been opened and inspected. My labelling system vindicated and a load of "that'll come in useful" stuff has been redesignated as "why did we keep this" stuff and binned.

There are no baby clothes in the loft.........as my labelling system proved some 2 hours 25 minutes earlier!!!!! 😭🤣


----------



## numbnuts (1 Nov 2020)

Another win for the naked chef, my cottage pie that I made the other day was better than I thought must make some more.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We expect to be alone for the first time in 40 years!
> 
> Current thinking is a very indulgent picnic, decent bottle of wine/champagne and walk to the top of a local hill.
> 
> It's not far.........🍾🥂


We are thinking along similar lines.
With our appetites gradually coming back we are thinking of one of those free range chickens.
When we had the static van we would shove a joint of meat in, go for a walk and a couple of pints then go back to that lovely smell mmm


----------



## Paulus (1 Nov 2020)

I have decided to buy a turbo trainer. As I know a few of you on here have them, would you say that a fluid or a magnetic type is preferential?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2020)

Just been to the farm shop for some steak, gammon and cheese. Cash only as card payment system down. Cafe closed due to a track and trace issue.

Word from the farm shop owner is all the local retail parks are rammed. People can't get on or off car parks and the card payment system has crashed in the area!!

If true watch out for a spike in Lancashire in two weeks.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I have decided to buy a turbo trainer. As I know a few of you on here have them, would you say that a fluid or a magnetic type is preferential?


I've just got a magnetic one cheap and cheerful off ebay about £65 -£70 works for me when the weather is bad.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I have decided to buy a turbo trainer. As I know a few of you on here have them, would you say that a fluid or a magnetic type is preferential?



All we were able to get was a "Elite Novo Smart" from Halfords. It is a "Wheel On" magnetic Trainer, almost certainly a "Elite Qubo" rebadged for Halfords.
In the distant past a friend gave us a basic magnetic trainer, it did what it was supposed to do but I wouldn't now buy a non "smart" trainer.
The ability to ride various routes in HD video and feel the resistance change to match the terrain just makes it more interesting. You can also ride with others who have a Smart trainer ( if they are on the same app platform then you can meet up with friends at a prearranged time on a pre arranged route, and see their Avatars around you, overtake them etc )
I've used ours to cycle LeJog and back again following different routes, ride several stages of the TDF in Yorkshire, and Col de Rates in Spain among others.
All depends on budget and availability, with another lockdown perhaps they will become scarce again.


----------



## 12boy (1 Nov 2020)

I always dreaded Christmas.....and one of the things I liked the least was staying up till 3 am wrapping gifts that were gone through in minutes. My Social Security office had a deal with the Special Ed staff at our two high schools whereby they would provide low functioning students for work experience along with a job coach and they would do things like shred paper or file folders with supervision. When their experience was over we'd pass the hat and give them something. One 19 year old, a really sweet person, got a book on Clifford, the Big Red Dog. The sheer and utter joy on his part, walking around hugging the book and smiling so hard you'd think his face would break was very touching. Made me think of the contrast with my kids at Christmas. 
Breezy and 17C today. In a bit I'll go to a guy's place whose daughter raises sheep, fancy chickens and ducks and pick up 1/2 ton or so of sheep poo. Hopefully will get that onto the garden and maybe rototilied today . 
Be well and happy and eat a couple of scones and maybe a Yorkshire pud for me!


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Looks good Dirk.
> Do you want me to be picky ??
> Personally I don't like apple sauce etc with a meal. That is just me
> 2nd pub that seems to have robbed you of 2 inches** of beer.
> ...


I'd already supped a mouthful before I took the photo........just to test it.......


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'd already supped a mouthful before I took the photo........just to test it.......


In that case you are forgiven


----------



## rustybolts (1 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I have decided to buy a turbo trainer. As I know a few of you on here have them, would you say that a fluid or a magnetic type is preferential?


I have an old Kurt Kinetic Rock N Roll and its great.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My bum is getting numb sitting here and I'm feeling all antsy with not getting out earlier. Too wet roads to cycle and I am so embarrassed at how slow I run, that I only like early mornings!


Never mind how slow you run , I don't even time my runs now. I am proud to be a tortoise. At least I'm still active. Every day above ground is a good day . Dodge the blasted bloody Covid and get out there  !!. I stand in front of the telly and lift a few handweights with my puny arms before collapsing on the couch with a cuppa and the dog asleep on my chest


----------



## gavroche (1 Nov 2020)

Just got back from a walk with Molly. The weather is so bad that even Molly was reluctant to walk far and was dragging her feet to walk back. 
Apart from that I managed to go for a ride this morning before the weather turned to rain and wind and tested my new Garmin watch. My heart beat went up to 160 on some hills and it advised me to recover for 72 hours before my next ride. Am I right in thinking that to work out your maximum heart rate, you take your age from 240 which would be 170 for me ?


----------



## numbnuts (1 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Just got back from a walk with Molly. The weather is so bad that even Molly was reluctant to walk far and was dragging her feet to walk back.
> Apart from that I managed to go for a ride this morning before the weather turned to rain and wind and tested my new Garmin watch. My heart beat went up to 160 on some hills and it advised me to recover for 72 hours before my next ride. Am I right in thinking that to work out your maximum heart rate, you take your age from 240 which would be 170 for me ?


By subtracting your age from 220 not 240


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Nov 2020)

Went for a blowy walk this morning, very squelchy from last night’s rain but today’s rain held off until we were back in the house. Spent this afternoon watching an amazing stage of the Vuelta. Now waiting for Strictly to start


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> By subtracting your age from 220 not 240


Yep.....220, but I don’t think it’s 100% reliable. Probably the only real way is to do a maximum effort and see what you get.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2020)

220 minus age is miles out with most people. Mine is about 180 down from 189 years ago. With that formula it would be 155.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> 220 minus age is miles out with most people. Mine is about 180 down from 189 years ago. With that formula it would be 155.


Agreed. Even when I was properly fit aged 40 my max rate was only about 175.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2020)

I have done a good few max heart rate tests, they are certainly not pleasant things and have abandoned more than I have completed.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I have done a good few max heart rate tests, they are certainly not pleasant things and have abandoned more than I have completed.


In my 30s I once hit 198 bpm on a 25% local climb so my maximum then would probably have been just over 200! I don't know what it would be now, probably 180-odd. I suffered pulmonary embolisms in 2012/13, and ever since then making a maximal effort on my bike can disturb my heart rhythm for up to 24 hours, which I try to avoid!


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am 99% certain that's what we had, only because the* long Covid symptoms *are so similar. Covid was new when we had it in January so we were told "its the flu, stay at home, don't bother the Doctor".
> My (younger, fitter) cycling mate got it a week before us and was very poorly.
> As I said above, the people we met on holiday have been affected.
> Maybe Devon is not actually on this planet and you really are living in a different reality


Have a gander at the latest New Scientist, there's a piece on it in there.

*Warning*
Not having read it fully, I'm not certain how far in to the subject it goes. Some parts don't look too good.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2020)

It's raining really heavy here with high winds too, and I can't sleep


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's raining really heavy here with high winds too, and I can't sleep


Sorry about that, but I'm sure that the nutty _early-to-risers _will be along to keep you company soon!

Signed, _A Nutty-late-to-bedder_...

(Who is off to play some puzzle games in bed before dozing off!)


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2020)

Morning from a nutty early riser. Lol. Sometimes I feel it's a waste of time going to bed for all the sleep I get.

It's not raining!


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2020)

Morning from a person that gets up excited about another day ahead, swim this morning with only 1 more after today before shutdown, who knows when or if the pool will open again as it has certainly not been taking enough to carry the overheads. Stay safe guys as I feel the next month is going to be tough for some.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have a gander at the latest New Scientist, there's a piece on it in there.
> 
> *Warning*
> Not having read it fully, I'm not certain how far in to the subject it goes. Some parts don't look too good.


It is scary. The absolute, total fatigue is terrible. As I have bored you with before.......9 months ago I was enjoying regular 20-35 milers......3 weeks ago I was too weak to get down the stairs.
It seems that many people àre far worse than us, poor sods


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
The rain and wind have died away 👍 I'm meeting Mrs Tenkay after her gym session and venturing into Poole. Mrs Tenkay has been researching her family history on and off for over a decade and it's turned up some fascinating stuff. She has a photo of her mum as a young girl which looks enchanting so we'll visit a photo printer / canvas place to see what options there are. 
A spot of lunch and a pint is my reward 😊🍺
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏊‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

rustybolts said:


> I have an old Kurt Kinetic Rock N Roll and its great.


We have an exercise bike. Basic compared but......you can alter resistance as required AND its facing the close so we can have a nosy while pedaling


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry about that, but I'm sure that the nutty _early-to-risers _will be along to keep you company soon!
> 
> Signed, _A Nutty-late-to-bedder_...
> 
> (Who is off to play some puzzle games in bed before dozing off!)


Really?? Are you serious ?? 03.48 and you are not in bed !!!


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2020)

I have risen! Stormy, wet and windy. And the weather is pretty grim as well.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

Morning all........well, Mo and Sreenman** .
I crawled out of bed at 06.10 with the plan to do an Aldi dash but I am seriously thinking of going back to bed..... I feel totally drained .
I woke at 06.10 for a pee. It was so dark, I really thought it was about 0400 so was shocked to see the time.
Have a good day everyone.
Edit
**blimey, all of a sudden we have Kev, Dave and Drago here..... sorry.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2020)

Good morning people, stormy this morning, I'm back down the garage this morning, they did a minor service Wednesday, didn't service the brakes and the first time I drove it I had a brake problem.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2020)

Back from a hilly 10k. Thought the legs were going to pack in altogether this morning. There's no power or bounce in them at all and I can't even push off from my toes. I've maybe been avoiding hills a bit as I am finding them so tough now but probably needing to actually do more in the hope of it getting easier


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A wild and windy night. Both MrsP and myself were awoken by the wind at 3.am.
One of my grow houses has blown over in the garden, so it will be one job sorting that out. Fortunately they are more or less empty now.
The wind is due to drop later, so I may be able to get out on the bike for a bit this afternoon before the light goes.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Just got back from a walk with Molly. The weather is so bad that even Molly was reluctant to walk far and was dragging her feet to walk back.
> Apart from that I managed to go for a ride this morning before the weather turned to rain and wind and tested my new Garmin watch. My heart beat went up to 160 on some hills and it advised me to recover for 72 hours before my next ride. Am I right in thinking that to work out your maximum heart rate, you take your age from 240 which would be 170 for me ?


Excellent, glad to read you are enjoying it. I have a Garmin Vivoactive HR which I wear all the time. It's not a pretty thing to look at but I find it very useful. The only thing I don't use it for is cycling as I find it easier to use an HR chest strap and display the info on my Wahoo.

After my heart attack the NHS physio told me to use 220-age which for me gives a maximum of 154. What I don't understand is if this is intended as a simple guide for those with little interest that should not be exceeded or a target?

I've since read this method is largely inaccurate and know many cycling buddies have different methods of establishing the figure. I was advised with the equipment I have available to look at a hard ride. My maximum HR is 178, a figure I hit at the top of Fleetmoss which is 25% after 1.8 miles averaging 8%. We had already ridden two top 💯 climbs!

Now I don't suggest you need to do the above. The point is to find something which is personally challenging to establish your maximum and use this for your calculations.

Don't compare yourself with others. We are all different. I have several cycling buddies whose HR varies widely from mine when we ride side by side. The guy I'm meeting today will be at at 140 when I'm around 110 or less.

Use HR as a personal guide and tool.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Off for a LIDL shop this morning, then dropping into the caravan on the way back to pick up its onboard stash of bog rolls, as no doubt the supermarket shelves will have been stripped bare again.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from a hilly 10k. Thought the legs were going to pack in altogether this morning. There's no power or bounce in them at all and I can't even push off from my toes. I've maybe been avoiding hills a bit as I am finding them so tough now but probably needing to actually do more in the hope of it getting easier



Hills are your friend 😊 they'll make you strong. Taking teeny - tiny steps with an upright posture makes hill running easier. Remember to always run over a hill, not up a hill, there's a difference 🤔 ( people ease off as they approach the brow of a hill, if you continue the effort for 20 metres or so further you'll get back into your stride quicker)


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2020)

At least I managed to draw a pretty picture today.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> At least I managed to draw a pretty picture today.
> View attachment 556001


Thor's hammer?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2020)

@Mo1959 same applies to cycling and hills, keep riding them and at a pace which allows you to ride over the top.


----------



## dickyknees (2 Nov 2020)

Bore da pawb. 

Finally the gale force winds have relented. At one point yesterday evening it was gusting Force 10. 
Pleased to say that everything stayed on the ground. The rain was unrelenting and I’m sure that other parts of the country have fared less well than here.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2020)

So good morning all. It's grey, dank, miserable weather.  No breeze though 

At 8.00 I'm due to check in with a buddy re cycling. If it wasn't for him I'd stay in. I think we will be going. 

Nothing else planned or to do. Yesterday I began setting up LastPass as my password manager. I'll finish this later.

I'm not sure how to define my son's partner. DIL? They're not married. Anyway she goes in to hospital to be induced this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2020)

Morning.  what a horrible night here. Torrential rain and high winds. Lots of stuff blown around.

I have to pick Mr WD tablets up today. That's the farthest I will be going and that will be in the car. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2020)

Pouring down. Ride plans suspended till forecast break in the weather at 10.00........we shall see.

Porridge time. Yeah!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Nov 2020)

Morning all, still windy but it’s dry for now 

An easy day in prospect, will go for another stagger in a bit and then pop out for some provisions.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2020)

It seems an argument will kick off soon about the American election. You couldn't make this stuff up could you. Only on CC


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2020)

Back from a great swim and looking out the window now there is a nice blue sky, I am feeling the urge for a bike ride.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2020)

First birthday card has arrived.....


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Nov 2020)

Half a Mo!
Just back from a 5k bimble which works out at half a Mo as she ran 10K this morning 
I've found several items when out running, often on my early morning Sunday long runs. Over the years I have found, in no particular order:

A £10 note in the middle of a field.
a £1 coin 
A roll of wallpaper, still in its plastic wrapper lying in the middle of a pavement.
A set of car and house keys on a trailway 
Numerous children's toys that were probably thrown from pushchairs 
This mornings run puts all those in the shade as I stumbled across a pair of Bondage Handcuffs lying at the side of the road  They looked to be quite well made and I was momentarily considering picking them up and taking them home to see if Mrs Tenkaykev might be interested😄 On further thought I realised that I am quite attached to my testicles and I'd like it to stay that way.
I can't be the only forumite to have come across the odd item when out and about, so what's the oddest thing you've found?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Half a Mo!
> Just back from a 5k bimble which works out at half a Mo as she ran 10K this morning
> I've found several items when out running, often on my early morning Sunday long runs. Over the years I have found, in no particular order:
> 
> ...


Were they pink with white fluffy bits on ? If so I think they are Welshies. Last time she visited she told me she lost them on the way home


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

Well, true to my word, I went back to bed and had a solid 2 hour kip. I would like to say I feel so much better but I don't.
When I got back MrsD (still asleep) mumbled "will you get your bike off the bed, it shouldn't be on it".,


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> At least I managed to draw a pretty picture today.
> View attachment 556001


You do seem to enjoy a good willy Mo


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Really?? Are you serious ?? 03.48 and you are not in bed !!!


I went to bed about 04:30 and finally got to sleep about 05:15. I then woke up a couple of times during the night. Given up for now and having a mug of tea but for some reason feel tired (!!) so will probably try to get another short snooze before getting up. I will also have a 20 minute catnap this afternoon and maybe another this evening. If you add it all up I probably sleep for around 6 hours a day on average but would do better on 7.


Tenkaykev said:


> I stumbled across a pair of Bondage Handcuffs lying at the side of the road  They looked to be quite well made and I was momentarily considering picking them up and taking them home to see if Mrs Tenkaykev might be interested😄 On further thought I realised that I am quite attached to my testicles and I'd like it to stay that way.
> I can't be the only forumite to have come across the odd item when out and about, so what's the oddest thing you've found?





ColinJ said:


> There was a first for me at the summit ... I have never seen a large brown dildo hanging from a roadside bush before!


Before some wag suggests it.. The Bush in question was of the prickly evergreen type!


----------



## pawl (2 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> First birthday card has arrived.....
> 
> View attachment 556012




Happy birthday 🥳


----------



## pawl (2 Nov 2020)

Sun shining brightly but still blowing a gale here..
Waiting for Amazon to deliver a new chain Time to get my hands dirty.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> First birthday card has arrived.....
> 
> View attachment 556012


Happy birthday, young man.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2020)

Light showers and not much wind so need to get out and inspect for damage. Bits of a neighbouring roof are in my front garden.
Soup ready to go. I use the coarse outer leaves from a savoy with some carrots, onion and garlic. Should turn out ok.
A late cruising yacht has been holed up in a bay in the Diorlinn which is the strip of water between Mull and Calve Island. It use to be used regularly but modern yachties probably could not find an anchor and prefer the marina with electric hookup and piped water. We used to go down there and anchor for lunch with a bit of gin to wash it down. A lovely peaceful sheltered spot.
Forecast for later in the week looks reasonable so must get out on the trike if the refugees have been sent home.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Half a Mo!
> Just back from a 5k bimble which works out at half a Mo as she ran 10K this morning
> I've found several items when out running, often on my early morning Sunday long runs. Over the years I have found, in no particular order:
> 
> ...


A saw. Brand new and still in the cardboard sleeve. Wasn’t a very long blade so I shoved it down the back of my jersey and took it home, hoping I wouldn’t fall off and do myself a mischief!


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2020)

A great big Happy Birthday to Dirk, it is his third one this year as he only does it to get attention.


----------



## dickyknees (2 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> First birthday card has arrived.....


Penblwydd hapus


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Half a Mo!
> Just back from a 5k bimble which works out at half a Mo as she ran 10K this morning
> I've found several items when out running, often on my early morning Sunday long runs. Over the years I have found, in no particular order:
> 
> ...


One more that I'd forgotten and still use. A 10mm " SnapOn" combination spanner in pristine condition lying in the road at the entrance to Poole Park 👍


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2020)

I've been shopping, there's a nutty loaf in the machine, I've cooked some mince for cottage pies and yesterday I found out you can freeze cooked swede so made five portion of swede and onion, just got to boil the potatoes for the topping on the cottage pies and clean the kitchen then I'm done for the day


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> One more that I'd forgotten and still use. A 10mm " SnapOn" combination spanner in pristine condition lying in the road at the entrance to Poole Park 👍


I hope you picked that up


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I can't be the only forumite to have come across the odd item when out and about, so what's the oddest thing you've found?


Whilst walking the Heart of England way several years ago in the middle of nowhere, in a clearing in some woodland - no access road, just footpath - we came across a large fridge freezer. 



pawl said:


> Happy birthday 🥳





BoldonLad said:


> Happy birthday, young man.





screenman said:


> A great big Happy Birthday to Dirk, it is his third one this year as he only does it to get attention.





dickyknees said:


> Penblwydd hapus


It's not my birthday until Thursday.....but thanks for the thoughts. I had to open that card early because there was a GT Ales gift voucher which I had to use before lockdown begins.
It has been well spent......


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2020)

Once found a red flashing light which a runner had probably lost. Hung it still flashing on a nearby tree and when I came back a few hours later it was still there so claimed it for myself. Did put a mention in my local paper article but nobody came forward.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Nov 2020)

Another 3 mile plod done, very muddy but quite enjoyable.

Earlier I’d visited some shops, only the second time I’ve gone into a non supermarket shop since March. Called in at Decathlon, Halfords, and a small local garden centre. None of them at all busy, but what struck me about Decathlon and Halfords was how little cycling stock they had. Both shops full of empty spaces where stock had sold out. I wonder if its been like this all summer ?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2020)

I see no one has asked the obvious question. You say these were bondage handcuffs? 

I just wondered how you're so sure of this? 😄


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Whilst walking the Heart of England way several years ago in the middle of nowhere, in a clearing in some woodland - no access road, just footpath - we came across a large fridge freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if I didn’t know you better, I might think you have a drink problem...... but, we all know the reality


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another 3 mile plod done, very muddy but quite enjoyable.
> 
> Earlier I’d visited some shops, only the second time I’ve gone into a non supermarket shop since March. Called in at Decathlon, Halfords, and a small local garden centre. None of them at all busy, but what struck me about Decathlon and Halfords was how little cycling stock they had. Both shops full of empty spaces where stock had sold out. I wonder if its been like this all summer ?


I don't know about all summer but I popped in to our local Halfords ten days ago - they had eight bikes and low stocks on sundries.

My LBS has told me Shimano have stopped taking orders as their order book is full for the next 12 months. LBS also said GT, owned by Cannondale, have moved to using microSHIFT for 2021 presumably because Shimano is not available to them.

I also got some feedback on bike supply but prefer to say nothing other than there is going to be a shortage.

After a feast in 2020 I wonder if the industry is facing famine in 2021?


----------



## GM (2 Nov 2020)

Afternoon all... That's the problem when you don't clock in here for a couple of days, I've about 20 odd pages to catch up on. 

So, belated birthday wishes @gavroche 🥂welcome to the over 70's club.

Hope the bumps are on the mend @monkers 

Enjoy the rest of the day folks! 🌈


----------



## 12boy (2 Nov 2020)

I've found some rank videos, lots of tools, money, drivers licenses, dope, underwear, and an unopened clear plastic package of anal love beads.
In a bit I'll ride over to my storage area and pay the monthly rent, then a little rototilling. It's warm today with 24 mph wind this afternoon. If I need more exercise I could work on my anti-root trench but that can wait till manana. Have any of you tried Arnica for arthr itis or other soreness? My SIL gave me a tube of Arnica gel, which I understand should not be overused, but it works very well on my arthritic thumbs and the odd leg ache. Hasta luego, compadres.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> A saw. Brand new and still in the cardboard sleeve. Wasn’t a very long blade so I shoved it down the back of my jersey and took it home, hoping I wouldn’t fall off and do myself a mischief!


Yeah, you have to be careful - there is nothing worse than a 'saw' back...! 

I found a £10 note once.

I have a large head which normal-sized caps, hats, helmets etc. don't fit so I was lucky that the brand new-looking Goretex skullcap that I found on a MTB ride _does_ fit me. 

I spotted a new women's lightweight jacket lying in the road near the start of a local sportive so I picked it up and handed it in at the first feed station. I asked at event HQ at the finish if anybody had claimed it. Apparently a young woman _had_, and was '_dead chuffed_' to get it back. She had paid about £80 for it the day before the event and had never even worn it. It fell out of her jersey's back pocket and she didn't notice until a couple of hours later when the weather turned nasty and she found that the jacket was no longer there.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

I have just been for a short stroll.
Blinkin eck.....someone has switched winter on without telling me . Its freezing out there.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just been for a short stroll.
> Blinkin eck.....someone has switched winter on without telling me . Its freezing out there.


I just heard a very loud noise, looked up, and saw that the street was being battered by a freak hailstorm! It has blown over now.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2020)

Actually quite pleasant outside today so got out and pottered about. The runner beans which I was sure were finished have sprung a couple of dozen large pods. When shelled they are actually nice to eat but the pods are too coarse now although they could go in a smooth soup. I will have to stop making soup tho' as I have rather a lot building up in the freezer. 
Had to spent a bit of time reinforcing my veg patch defences as the red deer vermin have been making determined efforts to get at my cabbages. Funny when they eat your vegetables they are wild animals and nobody can control them but if you shoot one it turns out to have been a very special one nurtured by some green wellie who wants compensation. Unfortunately I am now surrounded by houses and shooting cannot be done anyway and in any case the bleeding heart settlers would have a field day complaining about cruelty.
The local golf course shot a few last winter which caused a stooshie in the Daily Wail about the toffs who did not want the greens damaged further. It caused a bit of local merryment as there are no members who would describe themselves as toffs.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> if I didn’t know you better, I might think you have a drink problem...... but, we all know the reality


No. Dirk can drink all of that no problem at all!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> I've found some rank videos, lots of tools, money, drivers licenses, dope, underwear, and an unopened clear plastic package of anal love beads.
> In a bit I'll ride over to my storage area and pay the monthly rent, then a little rototilling. It's warm today with 24 mph wind this afternoon. If I need more exercise I could work on my anti-root trench but that can wait till manana. Have any of you tried Arnica for arthr itis or other soreness? My SIL gave me a tube of Arnica gel, which I understand should not be overused, but it works very well on my arthritic thumbs and the odd leg ache. Hasta luego, compadres.


I am tempted to ask what anal love beads are but I don't really think i want to know.
More to the point, how did you know what they were


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2020)

We had a pleasant lunch at a local garden centre, then we had a wander round there Xmas display, they've got some nice stuff there and its well laid out, but we're not spending that much on Xmas stuff. on the car front I'm non the wiser and my wallet no lighter, the mechanic heard the noise when I spoke to him on Friday but neither of them heard it today, they spent the morning stripping and checking the brakes but found nothing wrong and declared the car safe to drive.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am tempted to ask what anal love beads are but I don't really think i want to know.
> More to the point, how did you know what they were



The beads can be great fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just been for a short stroll.
> Blinkin eck.....someone has switched winter on without telling me . Its freezing out there.


Turned out nice here. Pleasant donder along the usual trail.




Loads of leaves down now.


----------



## monkers (2 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> The beads can be great fun.


That's the best thing about this time of year - you can make your own from conkers.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> That's the best thing about this time of year - you can make your own from conkers.


I hope you take them out of the husks first


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> That's the best thing about this time of year - you can make your own from conkers.


Just make sure the conkers are well tied and not too big.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Turned out nice here. Pleasant donder along the usual trail.
> View attachment 556074
> 
> 
> Loads of leaves down now.


I am used to you having a bimble but now you are confusing me with a donder.
But it does look nice.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2020)

I'm going to be VERY careful about anything I post for the next few hours.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> That's the best thing about this time of year - you can make your own from conkers.


In the spiked shell or out 
Ahhh Sterlo beat me to it


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2020)

I'm not sure if I'm up to @Mo1959's efforts but surely I get something for artistic interpretation? Matchstick Man?






.....and no I didn't find ANYTHING while I was out.........


----------



## Sterlo (2 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not sure if I'm up to @Mo1959's efforts but surely I get something for artistic interpretation? Matchstick Man?
> 
> View attachment 556077
> 
> ...


Well it's either got 3 legs, or it's going to be very popular with the ladies


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2020)

Sterlo said:


> Well it's either got 3 legs, or it's going to be very popular with the ladies


Damn it!!


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I just heard a very loud noise, looked up, and saw that the street was being battered by a freak hailstorm! It has blown over now.




Any damage? I have repaired a lot of hail damaged cars over the many years I have been fixing dents.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning from a nutty early riser. Lol. Sometimes I feel it's a waste of time going to bed for all the sleep I get.
> 
> It's not raining!


Randy Gardner!


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Really?? Are you serious ?? 03.48 and you are not in bed !!!


I've been out walking at that time, many a time.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Half a Mo!
> Just back from a 5k bimble which works out at half a Mo as she ran 10K this morning
> I've found several items when out running, often on my early morning Sunday long runs. Over the years I have found, in no particular order:
> 
> ...


A shoe, on my way home one evening.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Nov 2020)

Evening all . Just spent a lovely day with my better half celebrating my 58th birthday. We didn’t really live the jet set life, just brunch at a farm shop we love and a walk round pitsford water so I could test my new toy, I monocular. Also a nice bottle of fizz might just be waiting for me in the fridge too.
We were going to go out to our favourite restaurant on Saturday but lock down 2 the sequel has rather stopped that.
Here is a pic of some of my birthday presents just to prove what a sad old man I am lol😂


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Any damage? I have repaired a lot of hail damaged cars over the many years I have been fixing dents.


It seemed to be millions of tiny hailstones rather than thousands of golf-ball-sized ones! They melted away pretty quickly. I don't reckon that they would have caused any damage.

I was out on my bike on the local hills one summer and a hail storm blew in. The hailstones that time were painfully big so I took cover in a bus shelter. The road was unsafe to ride on for 15 minutes after the storm passed over until the warm road surface melted them.


----------



## dickyknees (2 Nov 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all . Just spent a lovely day with my better half celebrating my 58th birthday.



Penblwydd hapus ich di hefyd. 🎂🍸


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Nov 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all . Just spent a lovely day with my better half celebrating my 58th birthday. We didn’t really live the jet set life, just brunch at a farm shop we love and a walk round pitsford water so I could test my new toy, I monocular. Also a nice bottle of fizz might just be waiting for me in the fridge too.
> We were going to go out to our favourite restaurant on Saturday but lock down 2 the sequel has rather stopped that.
> Here is a pic of some of my birthday presents just to prove what a sad old man I am lol😂
> View attachment 556089


Happy birthday


----------



## pawl (2 Nov 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all . Just spent a lovely day with my better half celebrating my 58th birthday. We didn’t really live the jet set life, just brunch at a farm shop we love and a walk round pitsford water so I could test my new toy, I monocular. Also a nice bottle of fizz might just be waiting for me in the fridge too.
> We were going to go out to our favourite restaurant on Saturday but lock down 2 the sequel has rather stopped that.
> Here is a pic of some of my birthday presents just to prove what a sad old man I am lol😂
> View attachment 556089
> ...


----------



## gavroche (2 Nov 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all . Just spent a lovely day with my better half celebrating my 58th birthday. We didn’t really live the jet set life, just brunch at a farm shop we love and a walk round pitsford water so I could test my new toy, I monocular. Also a nice bottle of fizz might just be waiting for me in the fridge too.
> We were going to go out to our favourite restaurant on Saturday but lock down 2 the sequel has rather stopped that.
> Here is a pic of some of my birthday presents just to prove what a sad old man I am lol😂
> View attachment 556089


Happy birthday.


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all . Just spent a lovely day with my better half celebrating my 58th birthday. We didn’t really live the jet set life, just brunch at a farm shop we love and a walk round pitsford water so I could test my new toy, I monocular. Also a nice bottle of fizz might just be waiting for me in the fridge too.
> We were going to go out to our favourite restaurant on Saturday but lock down 2 the sequel has rather stopped that.
> Here is a pic of some of my birthday presents just to prove what a sad old man I am lol😂
> View attachment 556089



Happy Birthday, have a great evening.


----------



## pawl (2 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Turned out nice here. Pleasant donder along the usual trail.
> View attachment 556074
> 
> 
> Loads of leaves down now.






Getting confused I am easily confused Not sure now if l have been for a bimble a donder or my usual pootle 🚴🏿‍♂️🚴🏾‍♀️


----------



## pawl (2 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I see no one has asked the obvious question. You say these were bondage handcuffs?
> 
> I just wondered how you're so sure of this? 😄




Just looked in the draw their not Mrs Ps


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Getting confused I am easily confused Not sure now if l have been for a bimble a donder or my usual pootle 🚴🏿‍♂️🚴🏾‍♀️


Bimble and pootle are cycles but a donder is a walk.


----------



## pawl (2 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Half a Mo!
> Just back from a 5k bimble which works out at half a Mo as she ran 10K this morning
> I've found several items when out running, often on my early morning Sunday long runs. Over the years I have found, in no particular order:
> 
> ...




Err I think hand cuffs go round the wrists and not that part or the body you mentioned 😱😱😱


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Happy Birthday, have a great evening.


Thanks , cheese cake has now been eaten and the fizz will be opened once the clock goes past 8pm.

Also thanks to everyone for my birthday comments 😀


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Thanks , cheese cake has now been eaten and the fizz will be opened once the clock goes past 8pm.
> 
> Also thanks to everyone for my birthday comments 😀


Happy birthday!


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all . Just spent a lovely day with my better half celebrating my 58th birthday. We didn’t really live the jet set life, just brunch at a farm shop we love and a walk round pitsford water so I could test my new toy, I monocular. Also a nice bottle of fizz might just be waiting for me in the fridge too.
> We were going to go out to our favourite restaurant on Saturday but lock down 2 the sequel has rather stopped that.
> Here is a pic of some of my birthday presents just to prove what a sad old man I am lol😂
> View attachment 556089


A monocular for use on the rifle range?


----------



## GM (2 Nov 2020)

Happy birthday @Exlaser2, enjoy your evening


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> A monocular for use on the rifle range?


Lol I wish, there a few people I would like to take out.
No it just I prefer monoculars to binoculars 😀


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Nov 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Lol I wish, there a few people I would like to take out.
> No it just I prefer monoculars to binoculars 😀


Happy birthday @Exlaser2 !
What’s the difference between a monocular and a telescope ?


----------



## postman (2 Nov 2020)

Happy birthday from here.Any chocs left.Mrs P has got me on rations due to being pre diabetic.It's boring.I don't want to live to be a ripe old age if can't indulge in a few treats..


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Happy birthday @Exlaser2 !
> What’s the difference between a monocular and a telescope ?



One you look through and things look bigger and closer, the other you look through and things look bigger and closer.


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2020)

Night all, off up the wooden hill for a read, sleep well.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Happy birthday @Exlaser2 !
> What’s the difference between a monocular and a telescope ?


Length lol .
Basically a monocular is half a set of binoculars 😀😀


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Night all, off up the wooden hill for a read, sleep well.


Sithi


----------



## 12boy (2 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am tempted to ask what anal love beads are but I don't really think i want to know.
> More to the point, how did you know what they were


When I wore them like a necklace someone told me.....actually it said so on the clear plastic package.


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## 12boy (2 Nov 2020)

Feliz Navidad exlaser2! 
Pretty advanced idea with the conkers, Monkers.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## screenman (3 Nov 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2020)

Morning. Didn't bother getting up as I could hear the rain yet again. Coffee and no doubt too much screen time until it eases off later hopefully and I can get out for a walk.


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2020)

Morning all.
I got up at 05.45.... it was really dark.....and cold.
Coffee has ben consumed and I am trying to work myself up for an Aldi dash. I should have done it yesterday but just didn't feel like it...... a bit like today really.
My back is bad today Mo. Annoying as I can't think of anything I did to spark it BUT its spread to the sciatic. I don't understand how I got old, I don't recall being consulted about it


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Mrs Tenkay has an appointment for a Boot fitting at Cotswold Outdoor today. It's a two hour walk to get there which should see her feet in good shape for the fitting. 
We've arranged to meet up afterwards at the Barking Cat, a lovely real ale bar we frequent on occasion. 
Last time outing pre "lockdown 2"
Hope you all have a peaceful day 🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️🍺


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

A belated Happy birthday @Exlaser2


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Half a Mo!
> Just back from a 5k bimble which works out at half a Mo as she ran 10K this morning
> I've found several items when out running, often on my early morning Sunday long runs. Over the years I have found, in no particular order:
> 
> ...




How did you know they were bondage handcuffs


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2020)

Happy belated Birthday. 🎂

Morning folks. Blimey it's a chilly one here and raininy as well.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> How did you know they were bondage handcuffs



It was the pink furry bits that gave it away Welshie ( unless the police have attended gender diversity training)


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Nov 2020)

Just realised that it's Premium Bond day.
4x £25 prizes this month 😁


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2020)

Guess what. I won sod all. I will be moving the rest of my savings from NS&I over to PB's in a couple of days. I'm just waiting for the final interest payment to be put into my account first.

Maybe I will have a bit more luck with the bonds then.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Nov 2020)

Morning all, another breezy day. It was raining earlier but seems to be brightening up now. Will go for a pootle later. Filthy roads = filthy bike


----------



## Paulus (3 Nov 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Guess what, it's raining 
A broken nights sleep, I was awake from 1am until 3, and again at 5.
On a positive note, Uncle Ernie has given me 2x £25.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2020)

Rain eased so I stuck the wellies on and had a walk. Don't really like walking in them but it's pretty mucky round there now.

We have the first covering of snow on our local Munro, Ben Chonzie. Makes the air feel much colder I think.

Just in the door and the phone rings and it's some woman from BT. Bit early phoning at 8 for some folk? Cut her off anyway and said I didn't want any more of these calls. They usually just try and get you to agree with something else to lengthen your contract.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Off out for lunch today and tomorrow, making the most of it before lockdown. 

My mates irritating and pompous brother in law, who is 2 days younger than me and refuses to use the internet (doesn't own a smart phone, tablet or PC - he just gets everyone else to sort stuff out for him) thought that you just got the state pension automatically and he would get the headline £175.
Last week it was explained to him that you have to apply for it and that he'd been contracted out during his job with the local council.
He's claiming that he didn't get a letter inviting him to apply, but, knowing him he probably saw HMRC on the envelope and tossed it in the bin.
He's now blaming everyone but himself for the fact that his pension will be delayed and will be far less than he expected.
There is a certain schadenfreude.............


----------



## dickyknees (3 Nov 2020)

Bore da pawb. 

Been up for a while. We’re having the patio paving slabs replaced, I think the man will be cold out there today. On the plus side it’s forecast to be drier today, a bit gusty.


----------



## Paulus (3 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off out for lunch today and tomorrow, making the most of it before lockdown.
> 
> ...


Some people just don't know, and don't care about everyday things.
There are plenty of people around who will blame everyone else for their failures.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2020)

@Exlaser2 Happy Birthday fir yesterday. 🥂🍾


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2020)

Good morning everyone. It's dry, calm and grey here. Only woke up at 8.20 when the alarm went off as didn't get to bed till 00.50 because..............

..........I'm now a granddad. Miley arrived last night at about 11.30. We had to wait an hour or so for No.3 son to tell us!! All is good, she's a bit small at 5.6 pounds but was feeding from the breast within 30 minutes so clearly determined to out some weight on.

I'll be heading out for a 30 miler later.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Some people just don't know, and don't care about everyday things.
> There are plenty of people around who will blame everyone else for their failures.


What annoying about him is that he eschews any IT himself, but gets his brother in law to run around for him on the internet to sort out insurance, parts for his bike, holidays etc.
He's an odd fish - never had a partner, has his own flat which is literally full with hundreds of old clocks, has a brand new Trek and a brand new Harley in his garage but never uses them in case they get dirty, preferring to use an old Trek which is too small for him and an old BMW which brother in law services for him.
He's never had a car licence but expects people to run around for him if he needs the utility of a vehicle.
I'm afraid I'd have told him to sling his hook years ago!


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. It's dry, calm and grey here. Only woke up at 8.20 when the alarm went off as didn't get to bed till 00.50 because..............
> 
> ..........I'm now a granddad. Miley arrived last night at about 11.30. We had to wait an hour or so for No.3 son to tell us!! All is good, she's a bit small at 5.6 pounds but was feeding from the breast within 30 minutes so clearly determined to out some weight on.
> 
> I'll be heading out for a 30 miler later.



Congratulations ! 

I remember when our first grandchild was born (a girl too). Daughter was 300 miles away, with her husband, in Hampshire. Son-in-law phoned us, about 2:00 in the morning, to say, baby had arrived. Mrs @BoldonLad was so excited, we got up, got dressed and drove straight there! twenty six years later, she is an English Teacher.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. It's dry, calm and grey here. Only woke up at 8.20 when the alarm went off as didn't get to bed till 00.50 because..............
> 
> ..........I'm now a granddad. Miley arrived last night at about 11.30. We had to wait an hour or so for No.3 son to tell us!! All is good, she's a bit small at 5.6 pounds but was feeding from the breast within 30 minutes so clearly determined to out some weight on.
> 
> I'll be heading out for a 30 miler later.



Heartfelt congratulations to you and the family. I love being a grandad 🙂


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2020)

Been up for a couple of hours or so 

Was awake earlier than we wanted due to scam phone calls before 8
that's 2 days running now

We've been getting an occasional one for a few weeks - say their from Virgin Media but there are not - you can tell by the lack proper techy knowledge such as getting you to do a speed test over wifi, in spite of other devices being connected
(I have worked in IT since 1981 - so I have kinda got the hang it if by now!!!)

Tried telling them to take my number off their list politely
tried it not politely
tried Telephone preference service - not interested
tried Action Fraud - logged but not much help
told Virgin Media - confirmed it is not them - but can't do anything (????)

not sure where to go next - can't really just switch the phone off at night because of family members who may have medical emergencies at any time.

don't really know why they keep trying the same number when they have failed sooo many times.

anyway - going to check the weather and work out a time I can dodge rain on the bike


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. It's dry, calm and grey here. Only woke up at 8.20 when the alarm went off as didn't get to bed till 00.50 because..............
> 
> ..........I'm now a granddad. Miley arrived last night at about 11.30. We had to wait an hour or so for No.3 son to tell us!! All is good, she's a bit small at 5.6 pounds but was feeding from the breast within 30 minutes so clearly determined to out some weight on.
> 
> I'll be heading out for a 30 miler later.


Congrats Gramps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. It's dry, calm and grey here. Only woke up at 8.20 when the alarm went off as didn't get to bed till 00.50 because..............
> 
> ..........I'm now a granddad. Miley arrived last night at about 11.30. We had to wait an hour or so for No.3 son to tell us!! All is good, she's a bit small at 5.6 pounds but was feeding from the breast within 30 minutes so clearly determined to out some weight on.
> 
> I'll be heading out for a 30 miler later.


Congratulations !


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Been up for a couple of hours or so
> 
> Was awake earlier than we wanted due to scam phone calls before 8
> that's 2 days running now
> ...



Can you not simply block the number(s)?

We are with TalkTalk, if we get a scam call, I just key in the relevant "block last number" code, and, bingo. 

It does not completely solve the problem, since there are hundreds of these scum, but, eventually, the calls diminish as you block more and more numbers.


----------



## GM (3 Nov 2020)

Morning all...No win on the PB's again, a £25 win next month will come in handy to buy all my Christmas presents with 

Congratulations Grandad Paul 🥂


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2020)

Just browsing the Scottish news. Sad to see a 36 year old female cyclist killed in Edinburgh yesterday.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2020)

@ebikeerwidnes is this the landline which is getting scam calls? We never answer unless the number is recognised on the basis anyone who really needs us will leave a message.

If it's a mobile mine is set to "Do Not Disturb" and only alert for incoming calls from specified callers between 22.00 - 08.00. This means we can have it in the bedroom for emergencies.

I guess you know this already.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We never answer unless the number is recognised


Have you not to pay for caller display for that though? I feel I'm already paying more than enough to BT without adding on another £3 a month or whatever caller display is these days.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you not to pay for caller display for that though? I feel I'm already paying more than enough to BT without adding on another £3 a month or whatever caller display is these days.


BT are a rip off.
We went to Plusnet a couple of years ago.
The fibre broadband package includes the land line and is currently costing us £21.99 a month all in.
BT wanted £100+ a year for the landline and around £40 a month for broadband.


----------



## Paulus (3 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. It's dry, calm and grey here. Only woke up at 8.20 when the alarm went off as didn't get to bed till 00.50 because..............
> 
> ..........I'm now a granddad. Miley arrived last night at about 11.30. We had to wait an hour or so for No.3 son to tell us!! All is good, she's a bit small at 5.6 pounds but was feeding from the breast within 30 minutes so clearly determined to out some weight on.
> 
> I'll be heading out for a 30 miler later.


Congratulations.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you not to pay for caller display for that though? I feel I'm already paying more than enough to BT without adding on another £3 a month or whatever caller display is these days.


We don't have caller display. Only four numbers we answer, No1. and No.3 sons, friends from Nice and a friend from Oban so we recognise those. I think our phone stores names, I must have a look.

We moved from BT to Sky, who I disapprove of***, about two years ago. Saving was +/- £50 per month. Outgoing call charges with Sky are astronomical so we don't use landline. I have a £5/month mobile and Mrs P £7 - both are more than enough.

**** My principles can be bought........

No.2 son always uses Messenger


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. It's dry, calm and grey here. Only woke up at 8.20 when the alarm went off as didn't get to bed till 00.50 because..............
> 
> ..........I'm now a granddad. Miley arrived last night at about 11.30. We had to wait an hour or so for No.3 son to tell us!! All is good, she's a bit small at 5.6 pounds but was feeding from the breast within 30 minutes so clearly determined to out some weight on.
> 
> I'll be heading out for a 30 miler later.


Congratulations


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2020)

@Exlaser2 happy (belated) birthday to you.

@PaulSB congratulations to you and yours. Will you be a grandad? grandpa? gramps?


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. It's dry, calm and grey here. Only woke up at 8.20 when the alarm went off as didn't get to bed till 00.50 because..............
> 
> ..........I'm now a granddad. Miley arrived last night at about 11.30. We had to wait an hour or so for No.3 son to tell us!! All is good, she's a bit small at 5.6 pounds but was feeding from the breast within 30 minutes so clearly determined to out some weight on.
> 
> I'll be heading out for a 30 miler later.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6KJGJRd8pGE


----------



## pawl (3 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Guess what. I won sod all. I will be moving the rest of my savings from NS&I over to PB's in a couple of days. I'm just waiting for the final interest payment to be put into my account first.
> 
> Maybe I will have a bit more luck with the bonds then.




Are you referring to the hand cuffs mentioned up post.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2020)

@PaulSB 
Congrats


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

I'm in Harvey's Coffee Cabin with a coffee and a sausage sandwich. Its been a lovely ride out.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. It's dry, calm and grey here. Only woke up at 8.20 when the alarm went off as didn't get to bed till 00.50 because..............
> 
> ..........I'm now a granddad. Miley arrived last night at about 11.30. We had to wait an hour or so for No.3 son to tell us!! All is good, she's a bit small at 5.6 pounds but was feeding from the breast within 30 minutes so clearly determined to out some weight on.
> 
> I'll be heading out for a 30 miler later.




Congratulations.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2020)

Off down the village in a mo for a bit of shopping and then lunch at the White Lion.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you not to pay for caller display for that though? I feel I'm already paying more than enough to BT without adding on another £3 a month or whatever caller display is these days.


Might be worth shopping around.

you may not even have to switch, BT may magically, discover a “discount” they can give you, if they think you may leave them.

we have land line from Talktalk. £23/month for phone and broadband. They get dreadful reviews, but, we have had no problem, fingers crossed!  .

we have mobile, sim only contracts from Tesco/O2, £9/month, 3000 minutes, 12gb data.

we make all calls on mobile(s), and, most people phone on mobile. The odd dinosaur among our friends/relations ring on landline.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Off down the village* in a mo *for a bit of shopping and then lunch at the White Lion.


Would that be a bimble or donder?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2020)

Congratulations @PaulSB


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Can you not simply block the number(s)?
> 
> We are with TalkTalk, if we get a scam call, I just key in the relevant "block last number" code, and, bingo.
> 
> It does not completely solve the problem, since there are hundreds of these scum, but, eventually, the calls diminish as you block more and more numbers.


Would be nice but different number every time - obviously spoofed - but also can't not refuse to answer unknown numbers because calls could come from anyone
thanks anyway


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Would be nice but different number every time - obviously spoofed - but also can't not refuse to answer unknown numbers because calls could come from anyone
> thanks anyway



I sometimes get the one ring then it goes off phone calls, every time a different phone number, I'm sure if I rang back I'd find myself on a premium rate line, I just ignore them.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I sometimes get the one ring then it goes off phone calls, every time a different phone number, I'm sure if I rang back I'd find myself on a premium rate line, I just ignore them.


An 0843 number by any chance?
Cost to call back, between £5 and £15 per minute, or part thereof. At best a short message saying they called you.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2020)

@dickyknees 
I know I asked you previously but have I got it right that you live not far from four mile bridge ??
My daughter and SiL are talkingout moving to Anglesey and have asked if we would go with them.
We have had lots of holidays around the Porth Daffarch area and came close to buying a bungalow there some years ago.
However, I am 73 now and a bit long in the tooth for uprooting.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2020)

I dropped MrsD off at the hairdresser in town. You get 2 hours free parking in the Asda complex so I stayed there.
They have an offer on........3 ready meals for £5.50 and the way we are one of them with some veg does us.
Sat in the conservatory with a Cognac now.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2020)

@Dave7


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Nov 2020)

Back from a pootle, turned out surprisingly sunny, very pleasant in fact, but the met office app wasn’t wrong when it forecast a ‘feels like’ temp of 1 degree ! Managed to avoid the muddiest of the local roads so the bike is still relatively clean


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7
> 
> 
> View attachment 556241


Okay I suppose.

No.......looks good.
Chilli ??
And the beer is ??


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a pootle, turned out surprisingly sunny, very pleasant in fact, but the met office app wasn’t wrong when it forecast a ‘feels like’ temp of 1 degree ! Managed to avoid the muddiest of the local roads so the bike is still relatively clean


You sure in wasn't a donder ?


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Okay I suppose.
> 
> No.......looks good.
> Chilli ??
> And the beer is ??


Yep....Chilli.....was very good.
Otter Ale.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2020)

I've been for a walk and now have a cup-of-soup  to warm me up


----------



## gavroche (3 Nov 2020)

Just started Molly's 2000 pieces jigsaw and I might finish it by Christmas 2021 !!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> My mates irritating and pompous brother in law, who is 2 days younger than me and refuses to use the internet (doesn't own a smart phone, tablet or PC - he just gets everyone else to sort stuff out for him)...


I have people phone me who _DO _have tablets, PCs and broadband... "_Colin, what is...?_"

As they are asking the question I am already typing the exact words into the Google search box... 3 seconds later, I reply - "_It is the protein that..._" [or whatever...]

They ask how I find the information so quickly and I tell them that I use Google to find the answer. And also point out that it is quicker to do that than to phone somebody and get them to do it for them! 

The next day, same thing... "_Colin, who was...?_" 


Dirk said:


> ... thought that you just got the state pension automatically and he would get the headline £175. Last week it was explained to him that you have to apply for it and that he'd been contracted out during his job with the local council.
> 
> He's claiming that he didn't get a letter inviting him to apply, but, knowing him he probably saw HMRC on the envelope and tossed it in the bin.
> He's now blaming everyone but himself for the fact that his pension will be delayed and will be far less than he expected.


I assumed that it would just appear automatically too! It's just over a year until I get mine so I will have to watch out for that nearer the time. 

I have a small private pension which I _DID _get sent notice of. I had forgotten that it started at 60, so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I assumed that it would just appear automatically too! It's just over a year until I get mine so I will have to watch out for that nearer the time.


Get on the Govt gateway now - lots of useful information there. You can get your accurate forecast, see any NI shortfall and claim your pension there.

https://www.gov.uk/browse/working/state-pension


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> An 0843 number by any chance?
> Cost to call back, between £5 and £15 per minute, or part thereof. At best a short message saying they called you.



0843 and 0845 numbers, I know they're a scam thats why I've ignore them, I've had a call from a 0117 number this morning, I was out on my bike and didn't hear it but the phone has flagged it up as spam.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Get on the Govt gateway now - lots of useful information there. You can get your accurate forecast, see any NI shortfall and claim your pension there.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/browse/working/state-pension


I checked... Adequate NI contributions record, and due to get £175.20/week. That, plus my £12/week private pension is almost exactly what I spent last year, so I should be fine.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

I got a bimble in this morning, 54 miles out to Twycross and back, it was p*****g down first thing but by half eight it had stopped so I got my gear on grabbed my bike and headed out, by half nine the sun was out and I had the breeze at my back making for a pleasant ride out. Leaving the cafe and it had clouded over and the wind had freshened making for a hard ride home, my usual route back would have had me turning right out of the cafe then left and right to ride through Little Twycross and Bilston but they had the road closed so I had to use the A444 then turn left onto a road I hadn't ridden before before turning onto my usual route home. My route included descending Purley Chase on the way out and climbing it on the way back, the first time I've ridden it on the fixed this winter, and the first time since I changed to gearing to give me a 44x17 68 inch gear, I was half expecting to end up walking but managed to climb it though it made me puff and pant a bit. Thats another good morning out on my bike, hard work at times but enjoyable.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I checked... Adequate NI contributions record, and due to get £175.20/week. That, plus my £12/week private pension is almost exactly what I spent last year, so I should be fine.



Another one to check out is pension credit, if you haven't got shed loads in the bank and you qualify it will give you a little bit extra each week, get your council tax paid and the dentist and glasses bills paid, I'm on a state pension, have a small private pension, £60 a month, and not a lot in the bank and was able to claim the pension credit.


----------



## dickyknees (3 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I know I asked you previously but have I got it right that you live not far from four mile bridge ??
> My daughter and SiL are talkingout moving to Anglesey and have asked if we would go with them.


Yes, that’s right. 
We lived in Four Mile Bridge, Rhoscolyn and now on the Inland Sea between Valley and FMB. 

Very happy here.


----------



## 12boy (3 Nov 2020)

Congratulations Paul. Hope everyone is doing well and you get an opportunity to see your grandchild soon. We will see ours within a fortnight, but there will be no touching or baby holding, I am afraid. Things would have been so different a year ago. 
It is sunny and warm today but windy, and after some oatmeal I will venture for a ride to get my wife the weekly paper. Same as yesterday, when I got a few miles in although there were a couple of places where the road shoulder was narrow and the crosswind was trying fairly hard to knock me over or push me into traffic. It didn't and I got a little extra exercise. I like my Brompton in windy weather because it seems less affected by the wind. A lot of people here still refuse to believe Covid is real and refuse to wear masks because they feel it abridges their freedoms. As a result, hospitals in the Dakotas, Idaho, Wyoming and Colorado have already or will soon run out of bedspace and will turn people away to die at home. Unfortunately, it won't be limited to the people who refuse to wear masks, and medical care is not only threatened for Covid patients, but as you folks have mentioned many times, illnesses and accidents still continue as they have before. Sorry for the rant. Grim times.
Take care, be well, suck the juice out of every day and appreciate the people in your lives. I don't mean to be maudlin, but the comradesip I find on this forum means a lot to me.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Would be nice but different number every time - obviously spoofed - but also can't not refuse to answer unknown numbers because calls could come from anyone
> thanks anyway


Yep, I know that feeling but work on the basis anyone genuine will leave a message.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I checked... Adequate NI contributions record, and due to get £175.20/week. That, plus my £12/week private pension is almost exactly what I spent last year, so I should be fine.


Don't forget you will need to apply. It's quick and simple online. Usually you can apply three months in advance but last year when I did mine it had reduced to one month.

If you try at three months you should be told the earliest date you can apply.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Don't forget you will need to apply. It's quick and simple online. Usually you can apply three months in advance but last year when I did mine it had reduced to one month.
> 
> If you try at three months you should be told the earliest date you can apply.


I applied 3 months ago for mine.
It's surprising how little some folk know about what they are entitled to.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2020)

Nice walk done. Nice in the sun but as soon as it started to drop you could feel the chill coming down. Supposed to be quite cold tonight.

If you peer, you can just about see a wee bit of snow on the hills. There was more this morning but most disappeared now.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2020)

Oh well........here we go with the price hikes. Not unexpected really. 

https://road.cc/content/news/specializedcanyon-and-giant-increase-bike-prices-278405


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice walk done. Nice in the sun but as soon as it started to drop you could feel the chill coming down. Supposed to be quite cold tonight.
> 
> If you peer, you can just about see a wee bit of snow on the hills. There was more this morning but most disappeared now.
> 
> ...



"Ratbag Mo" is going to be my new moniker for you Mo.😉
Just when I think that I've taken a half decent photo of my surroundings, you come up with something outstanding that puts my effort into the shade. 
Long may it continue 👍👍


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2020)

Hmmm - I used to be quite into photography

I should start taking a proper camera out with me

How do people carry them?? - ready to use - or in a bag ??


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Another one to check out is pension credit, if you haven't got shed loads in the bank and you qualify it will give you a little bit extra each week, get your council tax paid and the dentist and glasses bills paid, I'm on a state pension, have a small private pension, £60 a month, and not a lot in the bank and was able to claim the pension credit.


I will be in the same boat as you at the start of 2022.

A friend of mine retired last year with very similar circumstances and he got extra because he had hardly anything in the bank. Biggest helps are housing and council tax benefits. That is about £80-90/week here, maybe £100.

I would have no problem living on the state pension, private pension, and most of my housing costs covered. I would have to lead a frugal life, but that is what I do anyway, and I think that is right and proper. IMO, state pension plus benefits should provide for a civilised and comfortable retirement, but no luxuries.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hmmm - I used to be quite into photography
> 
> I should start taking a proper camera out with me
> 
> How do people carry them?? - ready to use - or in a bag ??



I just use the camera on the phone, phone fits in my saddle pack.,


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hmmm - I used to be quite into photography
> 
> I should start taking a proper camera out with me
> 
> How do people carry them?? - ready to use - or in a bag ??


Phones are so good now, I'm not sure it's worth the effort, but if I was taking my good camera I would probably take it in a backpack.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I will be in the same boat as you at the start of 2022.
> 
> A friend of mine retired last year with very similar circumstances and he got extra because he had hardly anything in the bank. Biggest helps are housing and council tax benefits. That is about £80-90/week here, maybe £100.
> 
> I would have no problem living on the state pension, private pension, and most of my housing costs covered. I would have to lead a frugal life, but that is what I do anyway, and I think that is right and proper. IMO, state pension plus benefits should provide for a civilised and comfortable retirement, but no luxuries.



The bigest help for me is having the council tax paid, saves me over a hundred quid a month, our house is in band A.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> The bigest help for me is having the council tax paid, saves me over a hundred quid a month, our house is in band A.


Sounds like you own your house then - my rent is nearly 4 times the council tax! Band A about the same here (and that is what my house is in).


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hmmm - I used to be quite into photography
> 
> I should start taking a proper camera out with me
> 
> How do people carry them?? - ready to use - or in a bag ??


I only ever use a phone these days too


----------



## pawl (3 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, I know that feeling but work on the basis anyone genuine will leave a message.
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> I’m the same if don’t recognise a number I ignore it Caller can leave a message. All the people I want to talk are in my phone book and their name. Ones up on display.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hmmm - I used to be quite into photography
> 
> I should start taking a proper camera out with me
> 
> How do people carry them?? - ready to use - or in a bag ??



Depends what you mean by a "proper camera". I often take a "point and click" Pentax Option E85 out with me. I have it in a small canvas case, on a strap around my neck. But, these days, most Smart Phones have pretty good cameras built in. I tend to use the Pentax, if I want date stamp on the photograph (eg if I am taking photo for one of the CycleChat ABC Challenges".


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2020)

I already have enough cameras 
I would try taking the DSLR out on the bike - but maybe the superzoom - partly as it is better for wildlife

I will have to experiment


----------



## gavroche (3 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh well........here we go with the price hikes. Not unexpected really.
> 
> https://road.cc/content/news/specializedcanyon-and-giant-increase-bike-prices-278405


Shouldn't affect me as I am not on planning on buying another bike, not even an e one , to @Drago 's dismay.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2020)

My council tax is £164 a month.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> Congratulations Paul. Hope everyone is doing well and you get an opportunity to see your grandchild soon. We will see ours within a fortnight, but there will be no touching or baby holding, I am afraid. Things would have been so different a year ago.
> It is sunny and warm today but windy, and after some oatmeal I will venture for a ride to get my wife the weekly paper. Same as yesterday, when I got a few miles in although there were a couple of places where the road shoulder was narrow and the crosswind was trying fairly hard to knock me over or push me into traffic. It didn't and I got a little extra exercise. I like my Brompton in windy weather because it seems less affected by the wind. A lot of people here still refuse to believe Covid is real and refuse to wear masks because they feel it abridges their freedoms. As a result, hospitals in the Dakotas, Idaho, Wyoming and Colorado have already or will soon run out of bedspace and will turn people away to die at home. Unfortunately, it won't be limited to the people who refuse to wear masks, and medical care is not only threatened for Covid patients, but as you folks have mentioned many times, illnesses and accidents still continue as they have before. Sorry for the rant. Grim times.
> Take care, be well, suck the juice out of every day and appreciate the people in your lives. I don't mean to be maudlin, but the comradesip I find on this forum means a lot to me.


----------



## gavroche (3 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My council tax is £164 a month.


Same here.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My council tax is £164 a month.


£185 (band D) here


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2020)

Band A - 25% - Council tax support £354 = £53 a month


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Band A - 25% - Council tax support £354 = £53 a month



Push off.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Push off.


It pays to be poor and living in a one bedroom rabbit hutch hovel


----------



## GM (3 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice walk done. Nice in the sun but as soon as it started to drop you could feel the chill coming down. Supposed to be quite cold tonight.
> 
> If you peer, you can just about see a wee bit of snow on the hills. There was more this morning but most disappeared now.
> 
> ...




That is a great photo Mo, 10/10 and a gold star!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hmmm - I used to be quite into photography
> 
> I should start taking a proper camera out with me
> 
> How do people carry them?? - ready to use - or in a bag ??


There is a young woman on YouTube who goes by the name of Katie Kookaburra who carries a camera on her rides.

I've never taken much notice of the camera. She carries it on what seems to be a short strap which means it lays tight on the middle of her back. She makes her living through YouTube so I imagine this arrangement works well.

I guess if you find her on YouTube you'll be able more to glean than I have. I think she's well worth following - real cyclist doing the sort of stuff we do.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2020)

Thank you all for the congratulations. Very much appreciated. All is going well.

I've been for a ride, bimble, pootle, donder....... whatever. Not a bad day for a ride but boy does my old winter bike feel heavy and slow.

@Mo1959 - donder is a walk here in Lancashire.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My council tax is £164 a month.



Mine is paid for me so I don't pay any.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Sounds like you own your house then - my rent is nearly 4 times the council tax! Band A about the same here (and that is what my house is in).



Yes, we've had three houses and two mortgages, it was tough whilst we had the mortgages but our first two houses were both in Earlsdon where prices are strong so eventually we found ourselves in a position where we could sell up, buy a house in an area where prices weren't so strong and pay off the mortgage, I suddenly found I had money in my pocket and for the first time in years could afford treats.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2020)

@Drago - my Stanley mug arrived today. Fits a treat into my side entry bottle cages. First run out tomorrow and we are forecast for "feels like" 4⁰C - should be a good test.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, we've had three houses and two mortgages, it was tough whilst we had the mortgages but our first two houses were both in Earlsdon where prices are strong so eventually we found ourselves in a position where we could sell up, buy a house in an area where prices weren't so strong and pay off the mortgage, I suddenly found I had money in my pocket and for the first time in years could afford treats.




We have had 3 houses and 2 mortgages as well.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2020)

Looks like good weather tomorrow for a ride

assuming it doesn't change overnight


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have had 3 houses and 2 mortgages as well.


We've had 6 houses and 4 mortgages.


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Drago - my Stanley mug arrived today. Fits a treat into my side entry bottle cages. First run out tomorrow and we are forecast for "feels like" 4⁰C - should be a good test.


Your grandchildren will still be using that.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Looks like good weather tomorrow for a ride
> 
> assuming it doesn't change overnight


Me too. Our last group ride for a while.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2020)

Speaking of houses and mortgages, we've had two of each and now only have a house.

Council tax for us is £189/month, our single biggest outgoing expense.

I did come here to tell you all something else.........but I've forgotten what it was!!


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Speaking of houses and mortgages, we've had two of each and now only have a house.
> 
> Council tax for us is £189/month, our single biggest outgoing expense.
> *
> I did come here to tell you all something else.........but I've forgotten what it was!!*


You were going to buy a drink for everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You were going to buy a drink for everyone.


Nope, this I would have remembered......or not admitted to. 😄,


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You were going to buy a drink for everyone.


I'm on my way !!!!

On Topic - had a house and mortgage

now - bigger house - no mortgage - VERY long story


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, we've had three houses and two mortgages, it was tough whilst we had the mortgages but our first two houses were both in Earlsdon where prices are strong so eventually we found ourselves in a position where we could sell up, buy a house in an area where prices weren't so strong and pay off the mortgage, I suddenly found I had money in my pocket and for the first time in years could afford treats.


I had a friend who lived in Earlsdon. Some very nice properties up there near the golf club!


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I had a friend who lived in Earlsdon. Some very nice properties up there near the golf club!



We were down the other end, in the victorian and Edwardian two up and two downs near Spon End.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> We were down the other end, in the victorian and Edwardian two up and two downs near Spon End.


We used to hang about with students down there and drink in the local pubs.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Nov 2020)

0c here, first frost of the year


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2020)

Morning. Cold and dry. Around 4 degrees so not too bad. Might have an early bimble as I never seem to get myself motivated to go out later in the day for some reason.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Nov 2020)

WOW! Chorley cases have been dropping for several days from +/-1950 to +/- 1300 - today the reported number has rocketed back to 1800


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My council tax is £164 a month.



Do you want to swap for mine? Was £183 per month, show knows how much this year but it will increase.


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2020)

Morning all, off for the last swim before lockdown and I have a feeling the pool may not re-open again as it is not making enough money.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2020)

I have risen!

Very heavy frost here in Poshshire. It was wet under foot last night so its probably quite icy out there.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Frost overnight, an early night for me due to lunchtime drinking as Mrs Tenkay and I do our best to support our small local bars pre lockdown 2.
I hope that it's not necessary to have further lockdowns, but if we do then we should nane them as we do storms or even film sequels. 

Have a lovely peaceful day folks, 

🚴‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🏊‍♂️


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2020)

Good morning people, frosty this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Do you want to swap for mine? Was £183 per month, show knows how much this year but it will increase.




No thanks. God knows how much it will be next year .


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2020)

Morning. Blumin hell its a cold one today -2 here with lots of frost. 

Time for my thermal bloomers i think. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2020)

Here we are, my winter bloomers. I may have a bit of a struggle to get into them though as I may have put a smidgen of weight on. I think I look dead sexy in them.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Nov 2020)

Morning all, 4 degrees and light cloud here, sun is forecast.

Nothing planned for today, just some cleaning and a little run/stagger.


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Off to B&Q this morning to get a new ceramic tap gland for our bathroom basin.
Then it's......................Fish Wednesday! 
Last chance of a pub meal today, so off down our local at lunchtime.
No frost here btw.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Nov 2020)

Good morning from gloriously sunny Lancashire. Touch chilly at 6⁰C and possibly a frost around 4.00am.

No.3 son is a touch hapless. WhatsApp in the family group at 03.12 that mum and daughter came home last night. 3.00am son? Sleep if you can!!!

Our last group ride for a while today. The Silver Eagles forced to split for a while after today. Heading in to the Ribble Valley on a favourite root to our favourite cafe. Chosen this as we want to support the lovely Charlie, she's always so kind when visit her cafe.

Taking my new flask as a trial to check all is good. No other plans but these will do.

I see we could be in for another four years of jaw dropping idiocy. This isn't the place for politics but Mrs P and I can't quite believe the images of shops boarding up their windows. America calls herself a democracy?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning from gloriously sunny Lancashire. Touch chilly at 6⁰C and possibly a frost around 4.00am.
> 
> No.3 son is a touch hapless. WhatsApp in the family group at 03.12 that mum and daughter came home last night. 3.00am son? Sleep if you can!!!
> 
> ...




Yes. It looks like the Tango man will win.


----------



## pawl (4 Nov 2020)

Brass monkeys are getting their soldering irons out.Slight frost


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2020)

Morning gang.
Hope all is well.
A question for you (yes, another question )
Can a very sh*tty week get even more sh*tty ??........
The aunty has made an amazing recovery to the point they were going to put her in 6 weeks respite prior to her coming home.
Then......
They did a standard test and she dadly tested positive for Covid 19.
They have now moved her to a Covid ward.
As the saying goes.....here's hoping


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Here we are, my winter bloomers. I may have a bit of a struggle to get into them though as I may have put a smidgen of weight on. I think I look dead sexy in them.
> View attachment 556341


Dont think I have seen that pair before.
Has the leg elastic gone ?


----------



## PaulSB (4 Nov 2020)

@Dave7 - aunty sounds more than capable of beating the virus. Good luck. 🤞

Hell, from all you've said I wouldn't want to be chasing her wheel.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2020)

Back from a chilly bimble. I thought it was reasonably pleasant when I set out in the dark but once the daylight came in, the temperature seemed to drop and I was getting really cold the last few miles. Fingers thawed out now.

Blue bin day...how exciting! 

Sun is out now so hopefully it will get slightly warmer. Postie due around 9 with a pair of walking boots.


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont think I have seen that pair before.
> Has the leg elastic gone ?



They look like the pair of Queen Victoria's bloomers that the museum's got in its collection.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Dont think I have seen that pair before.
> Has the leg elastic gone ?




Stupid boy. They are supposed to be like that. It's for ventilation purposes


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2020)

Long swim done and came out to a fantastic huge blue sky, thick ice on the cars this morning if they were parked outside, take care everyone and enjoy your day.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Nov 2020)

No frost here but a cold NW wind. Forecast is cloudy for several days ahead but should be dry. I had hoped to get out on peaceful roads for a while but reports are that the tourists and holiday homes are raising two fingers to the new regulations. A bus driver reports that they are still pouring off the ferry with luggage and all the holiday homes he can see on the road to Iona have lights on. The ones across the road from me are certainly still here.
There was some slush on the car windscreen yesterday morning when I went out to the medical practice to get Jagged as usual. Difference I notice now is there is limited time for a friendly chat probably to allow for cleaning between patients.
I still have some tatties to dig up so hope to get that done today anyway. I should really get the cultivator out to run the engine for a bit but I don't like my new one as it has long fixed handles and only one wheel for transport. Got it on line but I would not have bought it if seen in advance. The old Qualcast was easier to handle but was so old it was beyond repair. 
Bit like myself I think.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning from gloriously sunny Lancashire. Touch chilly at 6⁰C and possibly a frost around 4.00am.
> 
> No.3 son is a touch hapless. WhatsApp in the family group at 03.12 that mum and daughter came home last night. 3.00am son? Sleep if you can!!!
> 
> ...


4 years of jaw dropping idocy, or 4 years of dementia ridiculousness from a man that can't tell the difference between his deceased son and grandaughter. Either way, its a disgrace and im keeping an eye out for an old bomb shelter or missile silo to buy and convert into a house.


----------



## Paulus (4 Nov 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
The first frost of the season here, But nice and sunny. 
We are meeting up with our son for a pre lockdown burrito for lunch.
I am looking at an old Carlton bike on flebay as a winter project, but if I do win it, I won't be able to collect it until December. Its not far away from me but under the rules it won't count as essential travel.
Stay safe everyone .


----------



## GM (4 Nov 2020)

Morning all...When I get up I'll let you know if we've had a frost. Mrs GM is worried about the frost attacking her potatoes, just as well I covered them over last night, apparently they're going to be our Christmas potatoes 

Looks like it's going to be a close finish over the pond, I was keeping an eye on the results each time I got up in the night for a tiddle. 

Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## GM (4 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> The first frost of the season here, But nice and sunny.
> We are meeting up with our son for a pre lockdown burrito for lunch.
> I am looking at an old Carlton bike on flebay as a winter project, but if I do win it, I won't be able to collect it until December. Its not far away from me but under the rules it won't count as essential travel.
> Stay safe everyone .




Paul, I would definitely count that as essential travel, hope you win it


----------



## gavroche (4 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> No thanks. God knows how much it will be next year .


I think a lot of people will struggle to pay it next year.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I think a lot of people will struggle to pay it next year.




You may well be right


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2020)

Just been for my pre lockdown hair cut. Phoned yesterday and they got me in 09.30 today......a result.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> 4 years of jaw dropping idocy, or 4 years of dementia ridiculousness from a man that can't tell the difference between his deceased son and grandaughter. Either way, its a disgrace and im keeping an eye out for an old bomb shelter or missile silo to buy and convert into a house.


A cold war command bunker went on the market down your way earlier this year.


----------



## gavroche (4 Nov 2020)

Just come back from a long walk in the woods with Molly, my stepdaughter and her two dogs. Molly being Molly, she disappeared again for about 15 minutes before coming back a completely different way from where she left us. Needless to say, we finished the walk with Molly on a long 15 metres lead, just in case. I do get worried when she disappears like that, hence the long lead.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> A cold war command bunker went on the market down your way earlier this year.


A bunker up my end? I didn't know that.


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2020)

Shopping in Barnstaple done.
Changed both of the ceramic tap glands on the bathroom basin.
Doggie walk done.
Now ensconced in the White Lion.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Nov 2020)

I'm on the run...

Just had a call from "HMRC" explaining that I owe them Tax, and if I didn't immediately "Press 1" on the keypad then they would initiate the issue of a Warrant for my immediate arrest 
These type of calls seem to come in waves, the calling number looks genuine but is spoofed. I usually glance at the caller display and only pick up on the "Withheld" number if I've a Hospital appointment due in the following week as the Hospital have an automated reminder system that requires interaction.


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2020)

@Dave7

Last one before lockdown.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7
> 
> Last one before lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 556388


Pint looks superb.
Being honest, chips look pale as I like them well done......but that is just my opinion.
Is that fish or escalope ?? Either way it looks nice.
Enjoy.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm on the run...
> 
> Just had a call from "HMRC" explaining that I owe them Tax, and if I didn't immediately "Press 1" on the keypad then they would initiate the issue of a Warrant for my immediate arrest
> These type of calls seem to come in waves, the calling number looks genuine but is spoofed. I usually glance at the caller display and only pick up on the "Withheld" number if I've a Hospital appointment due in the following week as the Hospital have an automated reminder system that requires interaction.


Our hospital phone calls from mainland use an 0845 number which you cannot call back and have no id of any kind. Stupid thing is they are aware that most people just ignore calls from such numbers so they write to warn you that you will be getting a call on such a number and not to ignore it. Some departments will call my mobile but not all of them.


----------



## GM (4 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Just come back from a long walk in the woods with Molly, my stepdaughter and her two dogs. Molly being Molly, she disappeared again for about 15 minutes before coming back a completely different way from where she left us. Needless to say, we finished the walk with Molly on a long 15 metres lead, just in case. I do get worried when she disappears like that, hence the long lead.





That is a big worry when they run off into the woods, our Alan does that sometimes being a sight hound as soon as he sees a squirrel he's off like lightening, and not a blind bit of notice when we call him back.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> 4 years of jaw dropping idocy, or 4 years of *dementia ridiculousness from a man that can't tell the difference between his deceased son and grandaughter.*


I thought that might be one of your jokes, but then I checked on Google - blimey, it's true! 



oldwheels said:


> Our hospital phone calls from mainland use an 0845 number which you cannot call back and have no id of any kind. Stupid thing is they are aware that most people just ignore calls from such numbers so they write to warn you that you will be getting a call on such a number and not to ignore it. Some departments will call my mobile but not all of them.


I've had similar here. It is very silly; I have missed medical calls because of it.

I normally ignore unknown numbers but didn't have my reading glasses handy for one such call so I couldn't read the number, and so on that occasion I answered the call.

CJ: "_Yes?_"

Mystery woman: "_Is that ColinJ?_"

CJ: "_That depends... Who are you, and what do you want?_"

MW: "_Yeah, hi, I'm Greta News [CJ: whatever] from Bauer Media..._"

CJ: "_...hmm..._"

MW: "_... calling with results from *THE BIG PRIZE* competition._"

CJ: "_Hello, ColinJ speaking!_"


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Nov 2020)

Got up this morning and, as usual at the moment, put on the recording of the Vuelta highlights from ITV
I was up to stage 9
started watching - it was darts
wound forward - finally found it starting about 30 minutes into the recording - as a result it only had about half the show

Now - I remember many years ago when VHS was the highest recording tech you could get 
And something came out called VideoPlus
You looked up a shows code number in the paper - or radio times - or whatever - typed that in and the recorders would record the programme WHEN IT WAS ON - if it started late - it would wait - if it went on longer than expected - it would carry on until the end

But

the new wonderful computerised systems that we have nowadays (Virgin in my case) just records the show as advertised
sure - you can say add some on - but if it starts late - tough 

Now - if only the Virgin V6 box had a method of communicating with the Virgin central systems
maybe it could have a cable of some kind in the back of it 
then have some kind of method of talking to a system that knows what starts when

Then it could maybe check the recoding before they start and before it stops the recording

maybe someone could invent a system like that
The Tim Berners-Lee guy seems clever - maybe he could thing something up - maybe something that allows different computer to talk to each other - someone might find other uses for it as well

maybe we could re-introduce teletext and restart VideoPlus


----------



## gavroche (4 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> That is a big worry when they run off into the woods, our Alan does that sometimes being a sight hound as soon as he sees a squirrel he's off like lightening, and not a blind bit of notice when we call him back.


Ditto with Molly.


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Pint looks superb.
> Being honest, chips look pale as I like them well done......but that is just my opinion.
> Is that fish or escalope ?? Either way it looks nice.
> Enjoy.


Pint was good. 
Chips were good, fish was a bit disappointing, I must admit - but .... hey ho.....we ain't getting out for another month, are we?


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2020)

I'm sat in the hairdresser's having a coffee and a gossip whilst my Good Lady has her hair done.


----------



## gavroche (4 Nov 2020)

I was determined to take advantage of the relatively clement weather today and go for a ride but it won't happen now as it will be dark in a couple of hours so, as the weather is forecasted to be fine again tomorrow, I will definitively go then and that's my final word...................for now.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Got up this morning and, as usual at the moment, put on the recording of the Vuelta highlights from ITV
> I was up to stage 9 started watching - it was darts
> ...
> The Tim Berners-Lee guy seems clever - maybe he could thing something up - maybe something that allows different computer to talk to each other - someone might find other uses for it as well


And if he did, maybe he could invent something like ITV Hub and put the Vuelta highlights on there...? 

I got caught out by the same TV highlights problem. They are supposed to broadcast codes before and after programmes to indicate when they start and finish, even if they are not running at the right times. That system _usually _works, but sometimes doesn't. I think that somebody forgets to press the right button! Film4 is very bad for it - if I record a late night film from Film 4, a 90 minute movie often starts recording properly but ends up continuing to record for an extra 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Chips were good, fish was a bit disappointing, I must admit - but .... hey ho.....we ain't getting out for another month, are we?


I wouldn't worry about it... you've managed to cram about 5 years worth of pub lunches into the past month or so!


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> And if he did, maybe he could invent something like ITV Hub and put the Vuelta highlights on there...?
> 
> I got caught out by the same TV highlights problem. They are supposed to broadcast codes before and after programmes to indicate when they start and finish, even if they are not running at the right times. That system _usually _works, but sometimes doesn't. I think that somebody forgets to press the right button! Film4 is very bad for it - if I record a late night film from Film 4, a 90 minute movie often starts recording properly but ends up continuing to record for an extra 2 or 3 hours.



At the moment the ITV hub is letting people watch the highlights program before its been broadcast, though thats not working on my desktop with the Firefox browser.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> At the moment the ITV hub is letting people watch the highlights program before its been broadcast, though thats not working on my desktop with the Firefox browser.


I heard Gary Imlach talking about it t'other night. He said that it would be available before the late TV broadcast, but it might not be until about 8:30 pm-ish?


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I wouldn't worry about it... you've managed to cram about 5 years worth of pub lunches into the past month or so!


One does ones best to support local businesses.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Pint was good.
> Chips were good, fish was a bit disappointing, I must admit - but .... hey ho.....we ain't getting out for another month, are we?


I am only jealous Dirk.
Hopefully by the time lockdown has finished me and MrsD will be up to eating a pub meal


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am only jealous Dirk.
> Hopefully by the time lockdown has finished me and MrsD will be up to eating a pub meal


Just realised that I've spent over £120 in my locals since Sunday.
Still.......it's all gone to a good cause.


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2020)

Just found out a couple of things I did not know, they have swapped the donkeys on Skeggie beach for camels and do you know what they have for lunch?

















30 minutes just like the donkeys did.


----------



## Paulus (4 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Just found out a couple of things I did not know, they have swapped the donkeys on Skeggie beach for camels and do you know what they have for lunch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just realised that I've spent over £120 in my locals since Sunday.


Just realised that I've spent about £130 in _my _locals since Sunday...










... 2nd September, 2012!


----------



## numbnuts (4 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just realised that I've spent over £120 in my locals since Sunday.
> Still.......it's all gone to a good cause.


I think I have a local, but never been in it mind


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2020)

Not got a clue how much we have spent but none of it was in our locals.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Nov 2020)

My calculation is easy, I have spent precisely £0 in any hospitality business since March !


----------



## oldwheels (4 Nov 2020)

I think the claymores are beginning to come out of the thatch and getting sharpened for holiday home owners and those letting accommodation to people from high risk areas.
Managed to get out on my trike without too much traffic today and had a nice run on my usual route.
Had an awkward moment tho' as I came round a blind right angle street corner and found myself in the middle of a funeral and I had no idea who had died as have not been down the street where such things are posted. Just had to continue but did not like to stop and ask who this was for.
Further up I met a girl who used to work for us out on her bike so stopped for a chat about the old cycle club days and the time she missed a turning and got lost in an off road time trial and fell into a flooded river and was swept downstream still clutching her bike. Timekeeper soon realised something was amiss when she did not appear and nobody had passed her on the trail and search parties eventually found her soaked and lost in an impenetrable forest. She had a habit of falling in any handy water somehow.
Mind you I used the word girl but now I think old woman would be more appropriate.
She also had no idea who had died but I later found out it was a local ancient who died aged 104.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just realised that I've spent over £120 in my locals since Sunday.
> Still.......it's all gone to a good cause.


Dirk.
If you can afford it (which you obviously can) and you both enjoy it.... .then imo go for it


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2020)

Been a bloomin cold day here. Brrrrr


----------



## numbnuts (4 Nov 2020)

It's like Beirut here

 , I thought is was tomorrow  and has gone  too only 2c


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's like Beirut here
> View attachment 556436
> , I thought is was tomorrow  and has gone  too only 2c


Put some clothes on then!


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's like Beirut here
> View attachment 556436
> , I thought is was tomorrow  and has gone  too only 2cc


It's definitely Today.

The West Bank is silent here.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Nov 2020)

If there's something weird
And it don't look too good
Who you gonna call?


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If there's something weird
> And it don't look too good
> Who you gonna call?
> 
> View attachment 556455


It should read "Feed Me" not "Feed You"!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> It should read "Feed Me" not "Feed You"!


Can you let Strava know?


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Can you let Strava know?


I don't do strava.
I'd say there's very few recumbent quadricyclists on there.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2020)

Doesn't look like the orange idiot will win thank god.


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Doesn't look like the orange idiot will win thank god.
> 
> View attachment 556461




I would not put money on it.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Doesn't look like the orange idiot will win thank god.
> 
> View attachment 556461


He's promised to move over here should he lose. Possibly near his golf course.


----------



## 12boy (5 Nov 2020)

If the odious orange one wins will one of you sponsor Mrs 12 and me for citizenship? Its either the UK or Mexico. My BIL and SIL have lived by Oaxaca since 92.
It used to be known for especially potent weed and is about equidistant from the Pacific and the Caribbean. 
Grovel grovel beg beg beg! (Mrs 12 made me add that).


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> If the odious orange one wins will one of you sponsor Mrs 12 and me for citizenship? Its either the UK or Mexico. My BIL and SIL have lived by Oaxaca since 92.
> It used to be known for especially potent weed and is about equidistant from the Pacific and the Caribbean.
> Grovel grovel beg beg beg! (Mrs 12 made me add that).


If he loses he's promised to leave America and come live over here.

Do you think you could manage Yorkshire life!


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

Someone having an early late or a late early?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

Enjoy the day @Dirk.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> I don't do strava.
> I'd say there's very few recumbent quadricyclists on there.


Didn't know you ride one of those.


----------



## screenman (5 Nov 2020)

Morning all and a great big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Dirk, have a good one.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
awake early so wandered downstairs to make coffee. Had a run with our daughter yesterday evening, dark and chilly and a lot more traffic than usual. Read a few stories to our granddaughter and then tucked into an apple cake that she had ”helped mommy” to make 😊
First day of the new lockdown, time to stay positive, all things must pass.
a big happy birthday, and many more of them to Dirk,

stay safe folks and have a peaceful day 🏃🏽‍♀️🚶🏽‍♀️


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2020)

I have risen!

Nothing has changed overnight - America still has not announced whether they've chosen the nutter or the dementia patient as their leader. Meanwhile, the hunt for an old bomb shelter carries on.

Back at Drago Towers its quite foggy. Either that or my cataracts are playing up.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2020)

Happy Birthday Dirk. Have a good one.

Morning all. Very misty here. I have to take one of my grandsons to work soon as his bike has gone into the garage as a caliper is rubbing or something. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Enjoy the day @Dirk.
> View attachment 556467


Briiliant! 

Morning all 
Today oi is officially an OAP. 
Not much planned for today; got to take doggie to the vets as a lump has come up on her back leg.
Apart from that, I might just observe the lockdown.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Briiliant!
> 
> Morning all
> Today oi is officially an OAP.
> ...



Living the dream eh Dirk 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2020)

Morning. 7 mile jog done. Much milder this morning.

Happy Birthday Dirk. Enjoy your day whatever you get up to.


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2020)

Some of these look good.

https://www.loveproperty.com/gallerylist/91803/awesome-abandoned-bunkers-for-sale


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Briiliant!
> 
> Morning all
> Today oi is officially an OAP.
> ...



Welcome to the club.


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Welcome to the club.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, and a very happy birthday @Dirk !

Breezy and dull just now but forecast to brighten up. Will go for a pootle then listen to more podcasts and watch more telly. Living the high life


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Briiliant!
> 
> Morning all
> Today oi is officially an OAP.
> ...


Don't forget to apply for your Bus Pass. When I first used mine I was hoping the driver would challenge me "sir you look too young to have a pensioners pass" .It didn't happen .☹️


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2020)

Happy Birthday Dirk 
Morning  it's another  one


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Don't forget to apply for your Bus Pass. When I first used mine I was hoping the driver would challenge me "sir you look too young to have a pensioners pass" .It didn't happen .☹


I applied for mine when I was 60 but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Don't forget to apply for your Bus Pass. When I first used mine I was hoping the driver would challenge me "sir you look too young to have a pensioners pass" .It didn't happen .☹️



I can well remember the day, it is seared into my memory and can't be unremembered.
Visiting our son in " that London", we got of the train at Waterloo Station and made our way to a busy underground station. 
We managed to find the correct platform and were swept into a crowded tube train. Some young whippersnapper who was sitting listening to his " bangin tunes" looked up and scanned the carriage. He looked straight at me, stood up and gestured to his now vacant seat. I thanked him profusely, but declined the seat.
I spent the rest of the short journey strap hanging and pondering on the fact that I'd just passed another of life's thresholds. 
Shopping trolley anyone? I used to mock them, but actually they look sort of practical... 😁


----------



## oldwheels (5 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I applied for mine when I was 60 but haven't used it yet.


When my wife started work as a teacher in Clydebank she was very often automatically given a half fare on the tram home as a juvenile. Remember tramcars? We were told as students I remember that if you had ever travelled on a Glasgow tram and did not have TB then you were immune


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Don't forget to apply for your Bus Pass. When I first used mine I was hoping the driver would challenge me "sir you look too young to have a pensioners pass" .It didn't happen .☹


Yes. Mrs @BoldonLad is always torn between using her pass, and saving money, or, paying her fare and kidding herself she is not an OAP


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I applied for mine when I was 60 but haven't used it yet.


We DID use ours regularly to go into town as the covered bus stop is only 200 mtrs away and the main depot is in the town centre.
However we have not used public transport since Covid kicked off. No plans to use it any time soon either.


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2020)

Happy birthday Dirk and enjoy your extra spending money.🍾


----------



## oldwheels (5 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I can well remember the day, it is seared into my memory and can't be unremembered.
> Visiting our son in " that London", we got of the train at Waterloo Station and made our way to a busy underground station.
> We managed to find the correct platform and were swept into a crowded tube train. Some young whippersnapper who was sitting listening to his " bangin tunes" looked up and scanned the carriage. He looked straight at me, stood up and gestured to his now vacant seat. I thanked him profusely, but declined the seat.
> I spent the rest of the short journey strap hanging and pondering on the fact that I'd just passed another of life's thresholds.
> Shopping trolley anyone? I used to mock them, but actually they look sort of practical... 😁


On a morning ferry you have to be quick getting off as a foot passenger or you get mown down by the wave of 4 wheel shopping trolleys as the settlers head for the supermarkets in Oban. Some even have 2 of them, one being pushed and the other pulled behind.


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2020)

Good morning all from a sunny Barnet. 
I was awoken by the dog at 4am , she needed a pee and to chase the local fox in the garden. It was thick fog at that time.
A nice walk beckons and then I am going to set the turbo up and have a session on that this afternoon. 
The 4 week lockdown fitness regime begineth. 
Healthy eating, Smaller portions and a cut down on the amount of ale consumed. 
Tomorrow, which I know is another day, but I have planned a 30 mile on the bike .
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Nov 2020)

Started off grey and dreich here but brightening up now.
There is a bit of a backlash growing not only against those still here who should have gone home but also ones who have rushed to buy up houses here as safe havens without doing any proper research in their panic. They complain that they must get their shopping in Waitrose and this is causing them problems which they complain about on FB. The nearest Waitrose is about 60 miles away in Stirling.
" If you want to shop in W. why did you come here in the first place." is the only repeatable comment. No doubt they will leave soon complaining that everybody hates them.
Venison and bacon sausages on the go so must get them sorted.


----------



## pawl (5 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I applied for mine when I was 60 but haven't used it yet.


I don’t have a bus pass.To get to any destinations I would have to go to Leicester just to get to Hinckley eight miles away


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2020)

Morning all.
An interesting day ahead. Is the following legal ??
Me and MrsD are carers for the aunty but while we have not been well and the aunty has been in hospitl MrsDs sister has had the keys to the flat.
The aunty has asked MrsD to collect some items ie a bit of money and hang onto it.
So.....MrsD arranged to meet her sister this morning and go in together
I just said to her......I think that is against the law and while I have no qualms, what if a nosy neighbour bubbles them ??
They have agreed to meet up and hand the keys over while MrsD goes in alone.
What think you ?


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2020)

We've had our first frost!


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> An interesting day ahead. Is the following legal ??
> Me and MrsD are carers for the aunty but while we have not been well and the aunty has been in hospitl MrsDs sister has had the keys to the flat.
> The aunty has asked MrsD to collect some items ie a bit of money and hang onto it.
> ...


I think you can meet one other person outside. Of course I may be wrong here.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2020)

You may recall that when I got tested for my new specs a couple of months ago the optician asked if I had any vision problems.
"No" I replied....and asked why.
She had found a problem and politely told me that if its not sorted quickly I will just go blind.......not gradually but bang!!.
Anyway I have just got my hospital appointment through for Dec 8th.
Since being a kid I hate anyone touching my eyes..... if anyone gets a fly in their eye its no use asking me for help .
Needless to say I am not looking forward to Dec 8th.


----------



## GM (5 Nov 2020)

Morning all...Definitely a three dog night and very frosty.

Happy birthday to our leader, have a good 'un Dirk!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2020)

Oh @Dirk a big happy 65th to you.
One good thing about lockdown.......I won't have to suffer watching you stuff your face


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> We've had our first frost!




I think to many people feel self righteous today and will take any opportunity to have their say.

Don't see anything wrong with that Dave.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2020)

I dropped one of my grandsons off at work. It was quite foggy in places.

My electric is going off soon as they are doing some work on the lines and won't be back on until around 3.30. No sign of it going off yet. There were no vans on the lane or anyone else. We shall see if they do anything or even just turn up.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2020)

A beautiful day is 28c in the shade  and not a cold one with a hard frost freezing your nuts off


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I dropped one of my grandsons off at work. It was quite foggy in places.
> 
> My electric is going off soon as they are doing some work on the lines and won't be back on until around 3.30. No sign of it going off yet. There were no vans on the lane or anyone else. We shall see if they do anything or even just turn up.


A double bloomer day for you then.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2020)

Good morning. 'Tis dreich.

Anyo


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Didn't know you ride one of those.


Aye.
Picture of mine, the day after buying it, on the cycling myths thread. Bought in Irlam, ridden into, then through, Manchester city centre, and then over here.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2020)

Hmmm not sure what happened then?

Anyone seen a bus? A big one that looks like it might recently have hit a Paul? Geez, I feel like it reversed back for another go.

Woke at 2.00am finally fell asleep again around 4.30 and have been in and out of sleep for last five hours.  I seem to spend most of those hours contemplating if anyone would notice if I didn't get out of bed.......for several days.  Brighter now I've had coffee.

Today? Visit LBS for bike update. Collect meds. Drop Travel Mug off for return. Allotment work.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Aye.
> Picture of mine, the day after buying it, on the cycling myths thread. Bought in Irlam, ridden into, then through, Manchester city centre, and then over here.


Can you post it here to save me wading through 200+ posts?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Nothing has changed overnight - America still has not announced whether they've chosen the nutter or the dementia patient as their leader. Meanwhile, the hunt for an old bomb shelter carries on.
> 
> Back at Drago Towers its quite foggy. Either that or my cataracts are playing up.


https://www.westminstersecurity.co.uk/underground-fallout-shelter/

Near the bottom of the page.
https://www.loveproperty.com/gallerylist/91803/awesome-abandoned-bunkers-for-sale


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2020)

@Dirk Happy Birthday. 🍾🥂🎂

Most important. Did your government sponsored beer tokens arrive? Or are you too young? Both a plus and minus there!


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Can you post it here to save me wading through 200+ posts?








Taken the following day.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2020)

@12boy - yes it's OK as you ride a bike and grow your own vegetables you can come. I recommend Lancashire and you can't go far wrong in Yorkshire either. The two best places I have lived.

@Dave7 - yes Mrs D should do this, it's a special situation. Yesterday Mrs P went to see granddaughter. She did have a cuddle but she truly went to help with breast feeding. Mrs P is a highly qualified Infant Feeding Specialist and went to help resolve a genuine problem.

The eye investigation? I have a glaucoma check every year. I hate the pressure test with the air puff but those machines have been replaced with ones which don't require a puff of air to measure pressure. You'll also get an eye drop which is a local anaesthetic, I doubt you will feel a thing.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2020)

@classic33 - very nice. Thanks.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @classic33 - very nice. Thanks.


Official top speed to date, 57mph(Downhill).


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Official top speed to date, 57mph(Downhill).


Mine is 47mph - I'm never doing that again. It was on a day training session to teach climbing technique and safe descending!!! It was safe, I was in full control but scared myself half to death.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> We've had our first frost!


That's the icing on the cake.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2020)

I'm sat by the duckpond in Willoughby, its been a cracking morning for a bike ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2020)

3 times I’ve been to the supermarket and 3 times I have forgotten to buy eggs! Wonder if I should just book a place in a care home for dementia now!


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 3 times I’ve been to the supermarket and 3 times I have forgotten to buy eggs! Wonder if I should just book a place in a care home for dementia now!


Have they got any eggs left.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have they got any eggs left.


I would think so. No signs of bare shelves for anything so far. They’ve been reorganising the layout of stuff which doesn’t help. I no doubt walked past them without noticing.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I would think so. No signs of bare shelves for anything so far. They’ve been reorganising the layout of stuff which doesn’t help. I no doubt walked past them without noticing.


Quite possible. 
In & out as quick as possible I assume


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 3 times I’ve been to the supermarket and 3 times I have forgotten to buy eggs! Wonder if I should just book a place in a care home for dementia now!


Either that, or, run for President of USA?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

@ColinJ, how did things feel this morning?
At approximately 04:26:16.7?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmm not sure what happened then?
> 
> Anyone seen a bus? A big one that looks like it might recently have hit a Paul? Geez, I feel like it reversed back for another go.
> 
> ...


Have you access to one of those smart watches?


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Oh @Dirk a big happy 65th to you.
> One good thing about lockdown.......I won't have to suffer watching you stuff your face


I'm 66 today. 



PaulSB said:


> @Dirk Happy Birthday. 🍾🥂🎂
> 
> Most important. Did your government sponsored beer tokens arrive? Or are you too young? Both a plus and minus there!


First payment arrives on 30th November. It's paid 4 weeks in arrears.


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 3 times I’ve been to the supermarket and 3 times I have forgotten to buy eggs! Wonder if I should just book a place in a care home for dementia now!


Don't put them all in one basket when you do remember


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm 66 today.
> 
> 
> First payment arrives on 30th November. It's paid 4 weeks in arrears.


Ahhh yes... . I forgot its 66 now.


----------



## screenman (5 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I would think so. No signs of bare shelves for anything so far. They’ve been reorganising the layout of stuff which doesn’t help. I no doubt walked past them without noticing.



So, stand in a cold shower for 60 seconds each day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh yes... . I forgot its 66 now.



I like that the pension is paid four weekly as opposed to monthly. The month where you receive the extra payment seems like you're getting a bonus. 
My " bonus" arrives next month, in time for some Christmas debauchery 😉


----------



## oldwheels (5 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> He's promised to move over here should he lose. Possibly near his golf course.


That should be golf courses as he has 2 I know of and a third one is planned in Aberdeenshire near his other one in that area. The local council seem to have given planning permission but is dominated by tories and banned labour councillors who have joined tories.


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I like that the pension is paid four weekly as opposed to monthly. The month where you receive the extra payment seems like you're getting a bonus.
> My " bonus" arrives next month, in time for some Christmas debauchery 😉


My work pension is paid 4 weekly, as was the salary. I think it works very well.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh yes... . I forgot its 66 now.


Five and a half years till I get mine, providing the government doesn’t try and put it back any more to pay for the current crisis.


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Five and a half years till I get mine, providing the government doesn’t try and put it back any more to pay for the current crisis.


Three years until I get invited. I won't get any extra though, as my work pension will reduce by the amount of the state pension so balancing out.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Three years until I get invited. I won't get any extra though, as my work pension will reduce by the amount of the state pension so balancing out.


That doesn’t sound fair? Surely no matter how much of a work or private pension you have, you are still entitled to the full state pension, albeit maybe getting taxed a bit if it comes to over the personal allowance?


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That doesn’t sound fair? Surely no matter how much of a work or private pension you have, you are still entitled to the full state pension, albeit maybe getting taxed a bit if it comes to over the personal allowance?


It was one of the 4 options we had at the time, to take a slightly higher work pension until the time the state pension kicks in, and then the work pension reduces. With this option also came the highest lumpsum. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Nov 2020)

A most enjoyable ride this morning, a favourite loop through the Dalmeny and Hopetoun estates either side of South Queensferry. Soft autumn sunshine and gorgeous autumn colours. All nicely accompanied by overhead skeins of geese. And surprisingly warm, about 13 degrees by the time I got home. Very enjoyable indeed.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have they got any eggs left.


No. @Mo1959 has bought them all but forgotten where she put them!!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have you access to one of those smart watches?


Yes, but I'm not sure why you're asking.

Should I worry?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Three years until I get invited. I won't get any extra though, as my work pension will reduce by the amount of the state pension so balancing out.


Interesting. Never heard of this one before.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2020)

@Flick of the Elbow - is the garden centre - Hopetoun Gardens - still there? A customer of mine many years ago.


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Interesting. Never heard of this one before.


I think the way it works is thus,---For the 6 years between my retirement, aged 60 and state pension age 66, the company pension is paying me a bit more than if it was going to continue for adinfinitum. After 66 with the state pension, they will now be paying me slightly less.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Flick of the Elbow - is the garden centre - Hopetoun Gardens - still there? A customer of mine many years ago.


Yes very much so, a great place to visit and with a great tea room. They’ve recently handed over to their staff...
https://www.insider.co.uk/news/former-beechgrove-host-transfers-ownership-17143447


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2020)

I got back about an hour ago with 55 miles on, a ride down to Willoughby, no cafe stop, just a short stop by the duck pond for a cereal bar then back home. A lovely morning for a bike ride, a touch cold but bright and sunny with a light breeze, it clouded over on the way home and the breeze was a bit stronger. The first time this winter that I've worn overshoes, I shall have to dig out the winter tights if it doesn't warm up. It was a lovely ride but by the time I was crossing Coventry on the way home the legs were fading fast, it looks like its going to be like last time where it took me a few rides to get used to riding straight through without a cafe stop.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> My work pension is paid 4 weekly, as was the salary. I think it works very well.


My state pension is paid weekly.
MrsDs is paid every 4 weeks..can't recall why, don't know if one is better than t'other.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes very much so, a great place to visit and with a great tea room. They’ve recently handed over to their staff...
> https://www.insider.co.uk/news/former-beechgrove-host-transfers-ownership-17143447


Thanks for this. This is fantastic news. I always found Dougal and Lesley very, very decent people.

As an Englishman selling English grown plants to them was damned hard work. Partly because of their extremely high standards but also because of their loyalty to Scottish suppliers. Eventually we lost the business to a very good grower based near Perth. Our quality was pretty much the same but he had the edge of faster delivery and being grown in Scotland. Couldn't bear that!!


----------



## 12boy (5 Nov 2020)

Happy birthday, Dirk. Another windy day with 21C. Think I will give the bikes a rest and concentrate on filing in my anti-tree root trench. Perhaps a resolution to our political hugger mugger will present itself insofar as the election will finally be over. I grow vegetables and ride a bike so maybe Yorkshire it is. Having lived in high desert for the last 60 years getting used to rain would be interesting. Wind we got. I hope your vision gets sorted out, Dave 7.
Hasta luego.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My state pension is paid weekly.
> MrsDs is paid every 4 weeks..can't recall why, don't know if one is better than t'other.



My state pension is paid every four weeks, my works pension every month, my pension credit is paid weekly.  I first drew my state pension about four years ago.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2020)

Winter duvet is on. I woke up cold at 0300 this morning.
It put up a good fight but I taught the b*stard a lesson 🙂


----------



## screenman (5 Nov 2020)

I have been out for an hour off road on the bike, it was brilliant.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My state pension is paid weekly.
> MrsDs is paid every 4 weeks..can't recall why, don't know if one is better than t'other.



I don't know if it is still the case, but, when I started to receive state pension (8 years ago, age 65), you had the choice of being paid weekly or four weekly. As far as I can see there is no financial advantage either way. I was used to operating monthly, so, I chose 4 weekly payments. This means I get 13 payments per year, so, one month, there are two payments, over the years, the "double" payment month changes. You are not actually getting any extra, but, it feels like you are getting a bonus once per year.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2020)

I've done sod all today that was brilliant too


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Nothing has changed overnight - America still has not announced whether they've chosen the nutter or the dementia patient as their leader.


I'm sure that someone on the news suggested that if he won, Trump might try for a 3rd term. I remembered reading that the 22nd amendment to the US constitution limits presidents to 2 x 4 year terms. I hope that doesn't mean that the orange one intends to repeal the amendment, given the chance! 



Juan Kog said:


> Don't forget to apply for your Bus Pass. When I first used mine I was hoping the driver would challenge me "sir you look too young to have a pensioners pass" .It didn't happen .☹


I had someone query me having a Senior Railcard! I was 61 or 62 at the time and they are for the over-60s, so I felt pretty chuffed...



oldwheels said:


> " If you want to shop in W. why did you come here in the first place." is the only repeatable comment. No doubt they will leave soon complaining that everybody hates them.


Like the people who buy properties near farms and then moan about rural life...











classic33 said:


> Official top speed to date, 57mph(Downhill).





PaulSB said:


> Mine is 47mph - I'm never doing that again. It was on a day training session to teach climbing technique and safe descending!!! It was safe, I was in full control but scared myself half to death.


56 mph (90 kph) for me. It nearly ended in tears. Or worse...


ColinJ said:


> (#1) When riding a bicycle down a steep hill on the outskirts of Burnley, do not become obsessed with hitting 60 mph.
> 
> (#2) If you ignore #1 and you get your chin down on your handlebar stem to reduce drag, do not become hypnotised by the reading on your bike computer as it rises to 50... 51... 52... 53... 54... 55 mph!
> 
> (#3) If you also ignore #2, be sure to use a gum shield so that when you reach 56 mph, hit a raised manhole cover, take off, fly through the air for 50 yards, land hard, bounce, take off again, land hard again, slew across the road and almost drop the bike in front of oncoming traffic... you don't bite the end of your tongue off !





classic33 said:


> @ColinJ, how did things feel this morning?
> At approximately 04:26:16.7?


The clocks have gone back! Shouldn't that be 03:26:16.7? 

I was wandering about the house at that time, half-asleep. I don't recall feeling the earth move beneath me!


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'm sure that someone on the news suggested that if he won, Trump might try for a 3rd term. I remembered reading that the 22nd amendment to the US constitution limits presidents to 2 x 4 year terms. I hope that doesn't mean that the orange one intends to repeal the amendment, given the chance!
> 
> 
> I had someone query me having a Senior Railcard! I was 61 or 62 at the time and they are for the over-60s, so I felt pretty chuffed...
> ...


It was only a minor one. A major one in Tod, at 06:52:15.7 UTC, on the  7th March 1972 was preceded by smaller ones.

And you're right, it should.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've done sod all today that was brilliant too


I felt guilty not doing anything so just got back from a 3 mile walk


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> It was only a minor one. A major one in Tod, at 06:52:15.7 UTC, on the  7th March 1972 was preceded by smaller ones.
> 
> And you're right, it should.


In the past, I experienced one earthquake in Salford and one in Hebden Bridge.

I was asleep in bed in my flat in Salford when the *1984 Llŷn Peninsula earthquake* occurred. My head suddenly whacked against the headboard of the bed, which woke me up rather sharpish. Oo-er, everything is moving! 

A similar thing for the second quake, but that one was late at night. I think I had dozed off on the sofa, and my head whacked against the wall behind. I can't remember what date that one was. It might have been the 2002 Midlands quake?


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2020)

I've just heard the first bang of the evening


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2020)

I got a phone call from an agency this morning offering me a French teaching job for a few weeks. The money was good but I politely declined as I don't want to be exposed to kids being possible carriers of Covid. To be honest, I don't want to teach anymore with all the hassle that comes with it.
Money isn't everything.


----------



## rustybolts (5 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> So, stand in a cold shower for 60 seconds each day.


60 seconds isint enough I heard on the radio from an expert yesterday , he said you need to stand for um.. ...... he said uh.... he said you need... duh ! ... please lead me away


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I got a phone call from an agency this morning offering me a French teaching job for a few weeks. The money was good but I politely declined as I don't want to be exposed to kids being possible carriers of Covid. To be honest, I don't want to teach anymore with all the hassle that comes with it.
> Money isn't everything.


I know the feeling - used to teach in North Wales as well!!

I was just about to start looking for a job (probably IT Tech) in a school when all this started 
Haven't bothered in case I bring something back and give to to my wife


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Nov 2020)

Friend dropped round a 4 pack of Westons Vintage Organic Cider earlier this afternoon. I thought I'd better work a thirst up so I went for a meander in the bright sunshine 🌞
Ended up walking almost 5 miles. 
Healthy eating this evening after Pizza last night. Mixed mash, carrots, peas, broccoli and a Sag Aloo pie with gravy 👍


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2020)

Think there’s actually more fireworks going off tonight than there would have been with the organised display.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Think there’s actually more fireworks going off tonight than there would have been with the organised display.


Visual display is hampered by the fog in the valley, here.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Nov 2020)

People were chatting about max speed . My personal max speed was 51 mph coming down mont ventoux and I was on the brakes most of the time lol . ( My brother in law topped 60mph, I was far to scared to even attempt that ) . And I was overtaken by mad Frenchman as if I was not moving . They were using ALL of the road in the corners as if it was a closed event. Saw some really close near misses between riders racing down and people in sport cars racing up . 
In my fifty odd years of riding, it was the best , worst , most painful, most scary and most wonderful day I have ever had on a bike😀😀😀


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2020)

It sounds like a war zone here tonight, at what point do fireworks start to qualify as military ordinance?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> It sounds like a war zone here tonight, at what point do fireworks start to qualify as military ordinance?


They are covered by the firearm's and explosives act. Designed to be fired vertically, any other way and they can be classed as cannons.


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2020)

My best mate bought me a litre bottle of Jamesons for my birthday.
I knew there was a reason why I liked him!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> They are covered by the firearm's and explosives act. Designed to be fired vertically, any other way and they can be classed as cannons.


When my daughter was about 9 we went to an organised display
One of the rockets fell over just before firing - and shot across the ground directly towards us - but jumping slightly left and right as the venue was a council football field - so not very flat
every except us ran left and right - which was pointless because it could have gone anywhere
the firework stopped a fott or so short of the crowd control rope - about 5 yards in front of us
which was rather scary

at the time my daughter asked how I knew it would stop - as I had tight hold of her waist and hadn't moved
the truth was that I had no idea where it was going - so I was waiting for the last second so I knew where to throw her
but to her I was an all knowing demiGod that nothing could ever frighten

I told her the truth a few years later

One of the scariest thing I have ever been part of


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2020)




----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2020)




----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> They are covered by the firearm's and explosives act. Designed to be fired vertically, any other way and they can be classed as cannons.


I was walking in Hebden Bridge town centre about 25 years ago when somebody up in Heptonstall thought it was very funny to fire large fireworks down off the hill towards where I was, rather than up into the air!  (I didn't hang around for long... After the first couple exploded nearby I ran for cover!)


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was walking in Hebden Bridge town centre about 25 years ago when somebody up in Heptonstall thought it was very funny to fire large fireworks down off the hill towards where I was, rather than up into the air!  (I didn't hang around for long...* After the first couple exploded nearby* I ran for cover!)


You waited whilst they fired more than one!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You waited whilst they fired more than one!


I thought the first one might have been a freak accident! I'm sure that I could hear laughter from distant gangs of teenagers up the hill after the second one...


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I thought the first one might have been a freak accident! I'm sure that I could hear laughter from distant gangs of teenagers up the hill after the second one...


Pity you couldn't have fired back at them.


----------



## screenman (6 Nov 2020)

Morning all another great fun filled day ahead, have a good one.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2020)

Morning. Bit colder and misty at the moment. A walk will do for the time being and I'll do my best to get out for a spin after breakfast.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2020)

Just checking tonight's TV. Absolutely dire as usual apart from Secret Scotland. I always enjoy that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 

I'd have posted earlier but it took me a while to find out how to turn off strike through on my phone keyboard 🤔
A frost lies over the garden and the sky is pink. No rain forecast for today, I'll see how motivated I am once I have had coffee ☕☕
Have a peaceful day folks 
🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️🚴‍♀️🏊‍♂️


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I got a phone call from an agency this morning offering me a French teaching job for a few weeks. The money was good but I politely declined as I don't want to be exposed to kids being possible carriers of Covid. To be honest, I don't want to teach anymore with all the hassle that comes with it.
> Money isn't everything.


A few years ago I decided to take a "Christmas" job at the GPO........about 12 weeks, from November to end of Jan. Purely to pass some winter days and stick a few bob in my pocket.
They offered 2 shifts of 06-1400 or 14-2200 so I chose early.
A out 2 weeks before my start date I was lying in bed at 0500, pitch black, rain hail and wind outside.i asked myself, do I really need that?
Next day I emailed to cancel


----------



## dickyknees (6 Nov 2020)

Bore da pawb. 
Looks like a lovely start to the day, cold but clear and no wind. I think a bimble is in order.


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2020)

Like zombies jn an apocalypse, I have risen!


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> People were chatting about max speed . My personal max speed was 51 mph coming down mont ventoux and I was on the brakes most of the time lol . ( My brother in law topped 60mph, I was far to scared to even attempt that ) . And I was overtaken by mad Frenchman as if I was not moving . They were using ALL of the road in the corners as if it was a closed event. Saw some really close near misses between riders racing down and people in sport cars racing up .
> In my fifty odd years of riding, it was the best , worst , most painful, most scary and most wonderful day I have ever had on a bike😀😀😀


Mont Ventoux was the location for my fastest speed on the way down to Malaucene. 56mph. Quite exhilarating, especially as you go over the top by the weather station and gravity takes over.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2020)

Morning all, at least I think its morning.
I got up for a pee thinking it was about 0300..... it was black. Amazed to see it was 06.15.
Sorted yesterdays washing and drying out.
Last night MrsD had another attack of projectile vomiting. There is no warning, its just hits. 1st one for 3 weeks though which must be good.
Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2020)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers.
Nice and frosty outside, a nice early walk with the dog across the fields, and then a bowl of porridge with strawberries and blueberries for breakfast. 
Then putting some miles in on the bike. 
Another day in paradise. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2020)

Good morning all. It's brrrrr here.
Stay safe folks. 

Hope Mrs Dave feels better @Dave7


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, misty at the moment but supposed to be sunny later. Will do the messages then perhaps a little wander.

A question: Are fizzy drinks still referred to as ‘pop’ down south ? (MrsF doesn’t think they’ve ever been called pop here, confusingly all fizzy drinks here are referred to as ‘juice’).


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Taking the doggie to the beach first thing (10am) then having a walk down to the village.
Might cut the lawns this afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, misty at the moment but supposed to be sunny later. Will do the messages then perhaps a little wander.
> 
> A question: Are fizzy drinks still referred to as ‘pop’ down south ? (MrsF doesn’t think they’ve ever been called pop here, confusingly all fizzy drinks here are referred to as ‘juice’).


I haven't heard the term 'Pop ' for many years.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I haven't heard the term 'Pop ' for many years.



Its common here in the midlands.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2020)

That was a colder walk than I was expecting. It's currently around 3 degrees but a nice clear sky so hopefully warm up a bit later. 

I have a bowl of porridge sitting beside me cooling down enough not to burn my gob


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2020)

I've just put the washing out. its definitely a bit nippy out.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2020)

For some reason
I thought today was Saturday. Clearly I was having a senior moment


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I haven't heard the term 'Pop ' for many years.


I've always called bottled fizzy drinks 'pop'.


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2020)

Oh! Just realised..........
Yay! It's Fish Friday 

However, I shall be having one of MrsD's homemade pasties and a pint, or two, at the Dirk Arms.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2020)

Good morning world. It's a glorious morning here in Lancashire - and why wouldn't it be I hear you ask.

I have made coffee  I forgot to boil the water 

Next door are having a new porch built. We are at the "turn the radio on at full volume and knock down the old one" stage.

No ride today as I turned down an invite yesterday. I felt nackered. Good decision despite the weather as recovery is important.

Off to the LBS shortly with my Cervelo to check set up on this one to transfer across to the Genesis. They had some new Genesis frames delivered yesterday. I may change my colour choice.

Allotment and a walk with Mrs P later.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2020)

Quick check of the local news. Chorley is back up to 1988 cases, a rise of 639. From what I hear a great friend may have to test and I fear the worst on this.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2020)

Just ordered more fish oil supplement then raked to the back of the cupboard to find I already have some more. Oh well, not to worry. Also found another bottle of turmeric so ok for that too for a while. Not sure they make a blind bit of difference anyway.


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2020)

Morning folks.Sunny hear but chill,When I’ve read all the new posts I’m going to Google the word figgin .I think it might replace Mo1969 description of a short ride as a bimble To I’ve been for a quick figgin 

Stay safe


----------



## gavroche (6 Nov 2020)

Bonjour. Just got up to a lovely sunny morning. I should go for a ride really but Garmin says I need 72 hours recovery after yesterday's ride. Apart from walking Molly, nothing special planned for today. Our lockdown finishes next Monday so I might be able to go and see my son and daughter next week as they both live in Wales, 10 and 35 miles away respectively. 
Stay safe every one.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2020)

I decided to do an Aldi dash. Didn't need much but it woke me up and was a tiny bit of exercise.
Got back to find MrsD up and around. She is threatening to try some exercise which is good. We may get a walk in later this morning...... I will send my report in


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2020)

A gin question for you.
I put this on the 'food and drink' section but I know there are gin drinkers on here.
On impulse I bought a bottle of Spice Apple & Ginger gin.
Q. What do I mix it with ?
Q. Anyone ever tried it ?


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> It sounds like a war zone here tonight, at what point do fireworks start to qualify as military ordinance?




When my step son and his wife were returning to America they had a box of Xmas crackers in their luggage they had them removed as they were described as an explosive.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I decided to do an Aldi dash. Didn't need much but it woke me up and was a tiny bit of exercise.
> Got back to find MrsD up and around. She is threatening to try some exercise which is good. We may get a walk in later this morning...... I will send my report in


Dave........relating to your lack of appetite......did you ever try the Floradix liquid? I find it increases my appetite.........usually when I don't want it to!


----------



## GM (6 Nov 2020)

Morning all... Another very frosty night. Just unloaded our Asda delivery, can't believe how much stuff we go through in 2 weeks 

Our daughter has found a new flat, so she'll be moving out over the weekend. Looks like it might be Dad the removal driver as well as my other duties. 

Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Oh! Just realised..........
> Yay! It's Fish Friday
> 
> However, I shall be having one of MrsD's homemade pasties and a pint, or two, at the Dirk Arms.





I would delete that.You might get a visit from constabulary to close you down🤪🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Dave........relating to your lack of appetite......did you ever try the Floradix liquid? I find it increases my appetite.........usually when I don't want it to!


Hi Mo. Yes we did try Floradix. Tried several things tbh. Our appetites are gradually coming back eg yesterday we had a piece of toast for brunch and chilli, rice and a shared jacket potato for late lunch.
Today will be toast breckie. Late lunch will be a ready meal cottage pie with broccoli and carrots.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A gin question for you.
> I put this on the 'food and drink' section but I know there are gin drinkers on here.
> On impulse I bought a bottle of Spice Apple & Ginger gin.
> Q. What do I mix it with ?
> Q. Anyone ever tried it ?




Not tried it, but ginger beer might be to strong. I would go for the standby, sprite or seven up. Makes it a light drink to have


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2020)

I see the orange idiot is filing lawsuits already!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Not tried it, but ginger beer might be to strong. I would go for the standby, sprite or seven up. Makes it a light drink to have


Ta.
Its the actual Gin that is called Spiced Apple and Ginger.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ta.
> Its the actual Gin that is called Spiced Apple and Ginger.




I'd still go with sprite or seven up. Goes with all gins and makes it a light drink.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> When my step son and his wife were returning to America they had a box of Xmas crackers in their luggage they had them removed as they were described as an explosive.



Some of the fireworks being let off here were seriously loud, I haven't heard bangs like that since I saw an army display and they were firing the guns on the tanks.


----------



## rustybolts (6 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I see the orange idiot is filing lawsuits already!


the "orange idiot" seems to be losing the plot entirely , my goodness , you could not make it up . He could do with a good early morning bimble or figgin !! to cool his jets  , but he is more in tune with the sex pistols " friggin in the riggin ". I am half afraid and half fascinated to see what he will do next.


----------



## postman (6 Nov 2020)

rustybolts said:


> the "orange idiot" seems to be losing the plot entirely , my goodness , you could not make it up . He could do with a good early morning bimble or figgin !! to cool his jets  , but he is more in tune with the sex pistols " friggin in the riggin ". I am half afraid and half fascinated to see what he will do next.


Trouble is nobody has ever said NO to him before.He is used to getting his own way.This has come as a shock to him.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> Trouble is nobody has ever said NO to him before.He is used to getting his own way.This has come as a shock to him.


What I find equally worrying is that many Americans still want him as President.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Nov 2020)

Back from the supermarket, quite quiet, no apparent shortages of anything, loads of toilet roll. Was quite dense fog down near there but back at the house now the mist has just lifted to reveal a clear blue sky and


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2020)

To be honest, Biden is no better. He doesn't like the English and would love the EU to be able to stuff us. And he is just as big a crook as all the rest of them.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> I would delete that.You might get a visit from constabulary to close you down🤪🤪🤪🤪



Maybe, he could furlough the staff?


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Nov 2020)

Mrs Tenkay and I have been on the Brommies up to Wimborne. I took "Badger" so I could check out my basket fettling. The combination of wire shopping basket and grey hair means that motorists give you a wide berth. 
Mrs Tenkay went to " Spill the Beans" to get some organic dried fruit and pulses, while I went to get bread and cake from the "Artisan" Baker who's just installed some new wood fired ovens. 
I reckon that must qualify us for "Hipster" status 😎😎😁


----------



## screenman (6 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A gin question for you.
> I put this on the 'food and drink' section but I know there are gin drinkers on here.
> On impulse I bought a bottle of Spice Apple & Ginger gin.
> Q. What do I mix it with ?
> Q. Anyone ever tried it ?




More gin.


----------



## dickyknees (6 Nov 2020)

Since I’ve retired I’ve rediscovered the joys of a hot drink of Bovril. So of on a bimble this morning took my flask and tested my new flask anti rattle holder. Works a treat, Bovril tasted lovely as I sat in the sun looking out towards the Llyn peninsular.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A gin question for you.
> I put this on the 'food and drink' section but I know there are gin drinkers on here.
> On impulse I bought a bottle of Spice Apple & Ginger gin.
> Q. What do I mix it with ?
> Q. Anyone ever tried it ?



I like gin and enjoy a gin and tonic. I do have an issue with some of the marketing of " Artisan small batch" gins. Basically it's Vodka with added " botanicals" 
You can buy pure botanicals in various combinations online so it's pretty straightforward to make to your own preference. 
I also like Whisky. I can see the value in the single malts and long maturation in cask before bottling. 
One thing to watch out for is "Gin Liqueurs", more often than not 20 proof instead of the 40 proof or higher of " Proper" gin.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Since I’ve retired I’ve rediscovered the joys of a hot drink of Bovril. So of on a bimble this morning took my flask and tested my new flask anti rattle holder. Works a treat, Bovril tasted lovely as I sat in the sun looking out towards the Llyn peninsular.
> View attachment 556653
> 
> 
> View attachment 556654


I do like hot Bovril. It used to be a staple drink at football grounds.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2020)

I had a spin but really didn’t enjoy it. The legs weren’t co-operating so it was just a slow slog. I’ve got less than 200 miles to hit 4,500 for the year so would like to do that, but not sure I will be bothered if I don’t see a bike again till spring.


----------



## gavroche (6 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a spin but really didn’t enjoy it. The legs weren’t co-operating so it was just a slow slog. I’ve got less than 200 miles to hit 4,500 for the year so would like to do that, but not sure I will be bothered if I don’t see a bike again till spring.


That doesn't sound like the Mo we know, the one who does 36 miles before breakfast and then another 7 miles walk for good measure, before settling down and stroking her flussy pussy.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a spin but really didn’t enjoy it. The legs weren’t co-operating so it was just a slow slog. I’ve got less than 200 miles to hit 4,500 for the year so would like to do that, but not sure I will be bothered if I don’t see a bike again till spring.




My ride yesterday took this years miles over 4000, I reckon my milage will be down this year.


----------



## GM (6 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a spin but really didn’t enjoy it. The legs weren’t co-operating so it was just a slow slog. I’ve got less than 200 miles to hit 4,500 for the year so would like to do that, but not sure I will be bothered if I don’t see a bike again till spring.




Mo, I think you should let the mods know that someone has hacked your account!


----------



## oldwheels (6 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I like gin and enjoy a gin and tonic. I do have an issue with some of the marketing of " Artisan small batch" gins. Basically it's Vodka with added " botanicals"
> You can buy pure botanicals in various combinations online so it's pretty straightforward to make to your own preference.
> I also like Whisky. I can see the value in the single malts and long maturation in cask before bottling.
> One thing to watch out for is "Gin Liqueurs", more often than not 20 proof instead of the 40 proof or higher of " Proper" gin.


Gin and vodka are just rectified spirits the only real difference is that gin has the added botanicals. Strictly speaking the gin flavourings should be an integral part of distilling but added later but there is probably not much difference.
Like all parts of the spirit industry there is a lot of kidology and marketing hype.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2020)

If i had known what a fabulous day it was going to be here I would have gone for a bimble. But typically, BT are doing work down at the bridge and have 3 way traffic lights and it would have been a bugger to get in and out.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Nov 2020)

Cold and a bit windy this morning so went up to The Glass Barn and stocked up with venison and bacon burgers, same mix of sausages plus pork sausages but only one pack of bacon left in the self service shop which of course also has Isle of Mull cheese. The same family also do biscuits which are in another self service kiosk at the factory. Not in the same shop so saves me from myself.
Not as cold as expected so got the trike out for a run. Body too warm but legs a bit cold. Once winter bites the long johns will have to come out. Never had this problem on 2 wheels.
Picture looking north,north,east shows Ben Hiant on the right and the mountains of Rum on the left.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Cold and a bit windy this morning so went up to The Glass Barn and stocked up with venison and bacon burgers, same mix of sausages plus pork sausages but only one pack of bacon left in the self service shop which of course also has Isle of Mull cheese. The same family also do biscuits which are in another self service kiosk at the factory. Not in the same shop so saves me from myself.
> Not as cold as expected so got the trike out for a run. Body too warm but legs a bit cold. Once winter bites the long johns will have to come out. Never had this problem on 2 wheels.
> Picture looking north,north,east shows Ben Hiant on the right and the mountains of Rum on the left.
> View attachment 556690



"Mountains of Rum" 
I'd be on my way already if it wasn't for the lockdown


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I do like hot Bovril. It used to be a staple drink at football grounds.




Accompanied by a meat pie.Food of the gods.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A few years ago I decided to take a "Christmas" job at the GPO........about 12 weeks, from November to end of Jan. Purely to pass some winter days and stick a few bob in my pocket.
> They offered 2 shifts of 06-1400 or 14-2200 so I chose early.
> A out 2 weeks before my start date I was lying in bed at 0500, pitch black, rain hail and wind outside.i asked myself, do I really need that?
> Next day I emailed to cancel


Fact check: GPO ceased to exist in 1969. First email sent in 1971, but I bet your first one wasn't sent until at least 25 years after that! 



PaulSB said:


> Quick check of the local news. Chorley is back up to 1988 cases, a rise of 639. From what I hear a great friend may have to test and I fear the worst on this.


I hope that your friend will be ok!

Chorley must be a LOT bigger than I thought it was... [looks it up]... Ah, Chorley DISTRICT is about 118,000 but the town itself is about one third the size.



Paulus said:


> What I find equally worrying is that many Americans still want him as President.


Indeed! Even assuming that Biden wins and that there isn't some kind of civil war with those heavily armed militia nuts shooting anybody that they don't agree with, the fact is that near enough half of those voting opted for Trump. There was a 2/3 turnout so 1/3 of all eligible adults supported him!  



welsh dragon said:


> To be honest, Biden is no better. He doesn't like the English and would love the EU to be able to stuff us. And he is just as big a crook as all the rest of them.


He doesn't look well enough for a long stint in the job. I reckon he might be forced to stand down, in which case his young VP would take over. Now, it would be interesting to see how _she_ fared in the job!



oldwheels said:


> Body too warm but legs a bit cold. Once winter bites the long johns will have to come out. Never had this problem on 2 wheels.


I feel the cold a lot more now, with my dodgy circulation. I've been wearing longs off and on for weeks.


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A gin question for you.
> I put this on the 'food and drink' section but I know there are gin drinkers on here.
> On impulse I bought a bottle of Spice Apple & Ginger gin.
> Q. What do I mix it with ?
> Q. Anyone ever tried it ?





Not sure about mixers for those fancy bins My daughter likes them and doesn’t add a mixer 
. 
My niece made sent me a bottle of SLO gin which I quite enjoyed perhaps a little to much.I didn’t add tonic which proved to be a mistake Two glasses and I was on cloud nine


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> What I find equally worrying is that many Americans still want him as President.




I wouldn’t want him as president of the Tinga and Tucker club.


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> To be honest, Biden is no better. He doesn't like the English and would love the EU to be able to stuff us. And he is just as big a crook as all the rest of them.




Watch out he may have Welsh ancestors 😱😱😱


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> I wouldn’t want him as president of the Tinga and Tucker club.


Auntie Jean...


----------



## screenman (6 Nov 2020)

I have been out for an hour off road on the bike, it was brilliant.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I like gin and enjoy a gin and tonic. I do have an issue with some of the marketing of " Artisan small batch" gins. Basically it's Vodka with added " botanicals"
> You can buy pure botanicals in various combinations online so it's pretty straightforward to make to your own preference.
> I also like Whisky. I can see the value in the single malts and long maturation in cask before bottling.
> One thing to watch out for is "Gin Liqueurs", more often than not 20 proof instead of the 40 proof or higher of " Proper" gin.


Not sure if I’ve mentioned this before but for MrsF’s birthday treat last year we bought the Edinburgh Gin gin-making experience, it was a brilliant afternoon where you make your own. They provided an array of botanicals, 20 or so, and talked you through the flavours of each, then guided you to a combination to suit your taste. You added them to your own distillation and while that was doing it’s stuff they kept you entertained with a tour and tastings etc then after a couple of hours you came back to bottle and label your creation to take home. Very informative and very enjoyable.


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Auntie Jean...




Definitely


----------



## 12boy (6 Nov 2020)

Googled figgin. Apparently it is torture involving fresh ginger inserted into the anus. I will not be going for a figgin. One of my favorites, Terry Pratchett, refers to a torture involving ginger beer that makes hard men quail.
Can't say I'm overly impressed with Biden, but I'm depressed with Trump. As we say here, a racist , misogynist and a criminal go into a McDonald's and the counter man says...What would you like, President Trump? There is a lot of healing needed in this country. And probably a lot of mental health treatments. For some reason, the number of mass shootings seems to have declined recently. I am glad for that.
Got my anti-root trench lined with plastic and largely filled back in although it will need to settle before I replace the rest of the soil/rocks I dug out. I should go for a little ride this morning even though the wind is very strong. My nerves are shot from the political situation and some Bike Medicine is needed. I alternate between oatmeal/yogurt and 3 eggs cooked with cheddar and a big piece of local whole wheat loaf with butter and Marmite. Today is the egg day so yum yum. 
Be safe and well.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Fact check: GPO ceased to exist in 1969. First email sent in 1971, but I bet your first one wasn't sent until at least 25 years after that!
> 
> 
> I hope that your friend will be ok!
> ...


I think it a sign of old age to feel the cold more. Openreach guys were out fixing up damaged lines couple of days ago and my neighbour was wearing just a short sleeve shirt while up telegraph poles. I had on jersey and jacket and was still cold while he said he was warm enough even when not working hard.


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2020)

Doggie enjoyed her beach walk this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I like gin and enjoy a gin and tonic. I do have an issue with some of the marketing of " Artisan small batch" gins. Basically it's Vodka with added " botanicals"
> You can buy pure botanicals in various combinations online so it's pretty straightforward to make to your own preference.
> I also like Whisky. I can see the value in the single malts and long maturation in cask before bottling.
> One thing to watch out for is "Gin Liqueurs", more often than not 20 proof instead of the 40 proof or higher of " Proper" gin.


Fully agree. The Aldi one is 37% so a decent strength.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A gin question for you.
> I put this on the 'food and drink' section but I know there are gin drinkers on here.
> On impulse I bought a bottle of Spice Apple & Ginger gin.
> Q. What do I mix it with ?
> Q. Anyone ever tried it ?


I would have straight tonic, Schweppes ideally. The flavour is in the gin and shouldn't be masked by the tonic.

We quite often have a flavoured gin. Closest we came to this was rhubarb and ginger which was very good.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2020)

We have just sold MrsDs car.........for the princely sum of...........1p.
Daughter and SiL need a replacement and we are in a position to help out, so we did


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> What I find equally worrying is that many Americans still want him as President.


Yep, this is a very scary thought. We have several friends in the States, all are Democrats.

On a trip to Portugal we met up with one of our American friends. Her travelling companion was a Republican. Our friend took us to one side and said ,"don't, just don't!" So we didn't!! One morning the lady said at breakfast "I don't understand why all these people are demonstrating against Trump in London. Why is it!" So I had to explain very carefully that "some" people didn't want Trump in our country.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> To be honest, Biden is no better. He doesn't like the English and would love the EU to be able to stuff us. And he is just as big a crook as all the rest of them.


Yep. I can't understand why a political party would put up a 78 year-old as a candidate?

Surely a young person with enthusiasm, ideals and new ideas is what any country needs?


----------



## oldwheels (6 Nov 2020)

On my trike trip out this morning the traffic levels were not too bad but about half were tourists by the looks of them and there were cars parked in some usual tourist spots. None that I recognised as being local particularly mid morning on a Friday.
I did mention that I only managed to get one pack of local bacon. It was posted yesterday morning that the fridge was restocked and you really have to get up there fast to get any although the person in front of me with very clear handwriting had taken 4 packs but did not look at previous pages to see what else had gone fast.
I gave a heavy duty tyre compressor to a pal and am getting meat in exchange so should be stocked up for a long time I hope.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 556702
> 
> 
> View attachment 556704
> ...


Looks fab!

My sister should have completed her move to Devon in the next week or so. I won't be visiting her until we have been able to get Covid-19 vaccinations I but am looking forward to regular trips down there in the future. She will be taking her Border Terrier to the nearest beaches as often as possible.

I'm also looking forward to organising some Devon forum rides!


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2020)

Someone never got the memo


----------



## gavroche (6 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Looks fab!
> 
> My sister should have completed her move to Devon in the next week or so. I won't be visiting her until we have been able to get Covid-19 vaccinations I but am looking forward to regular trips down there in the future. She will be taking her Border Terrier to the nearest beaches as often as possible.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to organising some Devon forum rides!


Just bear in mind that there are no flat roads in Devon, it is all up and down and many of the road surfaces are truly awful. I am talking about the Bideford area anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Just bear in mind that there are no flat roads in Devon, it is all up and down and many of the road surfaces are truly awful. I am talking about the Bideford area anyway.


Yes, and absolutely what I am used to up here! 

I had a cycling holiday down there a couple of years ago and decided that I wanted more...


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I had a cycling holiday down there a couple of years ago and decided that I wanted more...
> 
> View attachment 556768


⏫
That's Somerset, not Devon.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> ⏫
> That's Somerset, not Devon.


So it _is_... I didn't notice at the time, when plotting my route on my digital map! 

Funny, I always thought Devon = hilly, Somerset = flattish, but obviously that doesn't apply to West Somerset!

(In case anybody wonders where the picture was taken... I had done a loop round to Minehead and was coming back over Dunkery Hill on Exmoor.)


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> So it _is_... I didn't notice at the time, when plotting my route on my digital map!
> 
> Funny, I always thought Devon = hilly, Somerset = flattish, but obviously that doesn't apply to West Somerset!
> 
> (In case anybody wonders where the picture was taken... I had done a loop round to Minehead and was coming back over Dunkery Hill on Exmoor.)


I was over there about 3 weeks ago - I know the area well.
Drove along that same road.
It's looking back towards Porlock Weir with Bossington and Selworthy Beacon in the background.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Nov 2020)

I have a new short cut (saves about nothing) on my normal ride
I an using it because
a) it misses out a very muddy section of canal path
b) it includes a VERY steep uphill section of about 100 miles (OK - maybe nearly 1 mile) - and then later a steep wide(ish) downhill where I scare myself witless

On my way up the uphill section I passed a couple walking down the hill
As I passed she said "Wow - you're doing really well getting up that hill"

I'll take that!!!

(OK OK OK - it is an ebike so not all me - but it was in second lowest assist and the road is wet and covered in leaves - and it is a damn steep hill!!!)


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> On my trike trip out this morning the traffic levels were not too bad but about half were tourists by the looks of them and there were cars parked in some usual tourist spots. None that I recognised as being local particularly mid morning on a Friday.
> I did mention that I only managed to get one pack of local bacon. It was posted yesterday morning that the fridge was restocked and you really have to get up there fast to get any although the person in front of me with very clear handwriting had taken 4 packs but did not look at previous pages to see what else had gone fast.
> *I gave a heavy duty tyre compressor to a pal and am getting meat in exchange so should be stocked up for a long time I hope.*


A relative exchanged a box of welding rods for some milk.

He'd another 100 boxes to hand at the time. Given, knowing there's a bit of trading done on/with such item's.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Someone never got the memo
> View attachment 556756
> 
> View attachment 556757


They were letting them off at three this morning.


----------



## 12boy (7 Nov 2020)

Went for a short ride against some fairly stout headwinds on the Brompton after scoring a bunch of books from the library. In my bodged up canvas and plywood bag they went along with a cable lock, my tool roll and 8 lbs of books. Counting the bag this probably took the bike up to 40 lbs, which wasn't much of a difference on tbe flat. Going uphill for the last 3 miles in a headwind had me geared down and head bent over so I did not notice the utility trailer right in front of me until I was 3 ft away. Twisting to the left, I struck it with the bike bag and the plywood thingy which holds the bag on to the luggage mount on the headtube split off, not between the plywod pieces I'd glued together but actually tearing the plywood asunder. Some old guy, meaning 80+, not a spritely 71 like myself, asked me if l was injured. Nah, says I, just my pride, thanks, though. Of course, just before the trailer, I'd been congratulating myself on my studly climb up the hill in the 25 mph headwind. Be well and don't ride like me. Here's a pic of my broken bodge.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> Went for a short ride against some fairly stout headwinds on the Brompton after scoring a bunch of books from the library. In my bodged up canvas and plywood bag they went along with a cable lock, my tool roll and 8 lbs of books. Counting the bag this probably took the bike up to 40 lbs, which wasn't much of a difference on tbe flat. Going uphill for the last 3 miles in a headwind had me geared down and head bent over so I did not notice the utility trailer right in front of me until I was 3 ft away. Twisting to the left, I struck it with the bike bag and the plywood thingy which holds the bag on to the luggage mount on the headtube split off, not between the plywod pieces I'd glued together but actually tearing the plywood asunder. Some old guy, meaning 80+, not a spritely 71 like myself, asked me if l was injured. Nah, says I, just my pride, thanks, though. Of course, just before the trailer, I'd been congratulating myself on my studly climb up the hill in the 25 mph headwind. Be well and don't ride like me. Here's a pic of my broken bodge.
> View attachment 556793


What was pulling the utility trailer?

Are the books okay!


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks. It's Saturday, I am awake (just) and I have coffee. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2020)

What has happened ??
Is it Covid ??
Is it Trump ??
07.25 and hardly anyone up!!!
TBH I got up at 06.15 so as to enjoy SoTS.
Had a nice coffee. Tidied up. About to enjoy a fresh orange then set the dish washer.
MrsD is still zonked out.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2020)

Morning. I went out early in the mist for the shortest of spins. Just a flat 13 mile loop that is handy when I don't want to do much. Took it nice and easy, mostly in the small ring to try and rest the legs. 

Guess it's porridge time now


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, looks like it’s going to be a nice day


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2020)

@Mo1959 
@Flick of the Elbow 
and other northern friends.
You have certainly turned into a really miserable nation up there haven't you.
I mean......smacking kids is now banned!!! One of life's great pleasures and you go and ban it.
Next there will be a law to say y fronts must be worn under kilts


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

This morning I've found out that I can sleep with my wife but not play tennis with her.


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2020)

My view this morning





they parked it up last night.


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees.
Tony Blackbum on the radio, and a mug of tea being drunk.
The start of another day in paradise.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> My view this morning
> View attachment 556815
> 
> they parked it up last night.


Is that a seed drill? Winter barley getting planted maybe?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> This morning I've found out that I can sleep with my wife but not play tennis with her.


I think she can still play with your balls though but not in public parks.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> Tony Blackbum on the radio, and a mug of tea being drunk.
> The start of another day in paradise.


Blimey Paulus..... he has finished now. What time do you call this ?


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that a seed drill? Winter barley getting planted maybe?


Yes it is a seed drill. A lot of those in use round Lancashire at this time of year. They make an awful mess of MY lanes as they move from field to field.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What has happened ??
> Is it Covid ??
> Is it Trump ??
> 07.25 and hardly anyone up!!!
> ...


I didn't wake up till 07.20!!!  Mrs P is zonked as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes it is a seed drill. A lot of those in use round Lancashire at this time of year. They make an awful mess of MY lanes as they move from field to field.


Yep. Roads are a bit of a mess at the moment. I passed a field where they were harvesting carrots yesterday and the area around the gate was pretty mucky. Hedge cutters are starting to appear too.


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> My view this morning
> View attachment 556815
> 
> they parked it up last night.


Helluva lawn mower you've got there @screenman


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2020)

We have hundreds of thousands of pheasants that have been released all running along the main roads and the lanes. There are no hunters around to shoot them, so most will survive. They are such a menace on the roads. They cause hundreds of thousands of pounds of damage to people vehicles each year as well as causing accidents. Not long ago a motorcyclist hit one when it flew into him and killed him.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2020)

Well good morning and it is a good morning. I'm looking out of the window at a blue, clear, windless sky. Out for a ride at 9.30. Today's buddy loves a cafe stop so I'm trying to find somewhere which does both takeaway and vegan cake in a lockdowned pandemic.  As you do. It will probably be Ribchester as I know they do both. I'm also looking for a new way to get there.

It'll be a bit of a landmark this morning as I should get in enough miles to drop below 800 to hit my target. I'm going for 7500 and I'm on 6646 so 55+ would do it. Psychologically having only 100/week to do will be good. I'd also planned to ride 400,000 feet but only on 358,000 so finding another 5,000/week is a huge ask - don't think I'll make that one.

Allotment time this afternoon.

Porridge next.


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey Paulus..... he has finished now. What time do you call this ?


I've been awake since 5.50, wrote the post out, but missed the post reply button. I thought I had posted but had not


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2020)

Out with the dog soon and then a bimble on the bike 
The weather looks good and very light winds.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Nov 2020)

Woke up one morning half asleep
With all my blankets in a heap......


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Woke up one morning half asleep
> With all my blankets in a heap......


Were yellow roses scattered all around?


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Nov 2020)

Morning all . Just enjoying a coffee and discussing with mrs exlaser what route she is going to do with our daughter. They don’t normally ride together ( they can normally fall out over the smallest thing at the best of times lol ) but as there are no club rides they are going to risk it. Fingers crossed. 
I am still not feeling great , so I will clean the bathroom, not sure I’ve got the good end of the stick. Lol. 
Had my blood test this week , so fingers crossed things will get better. 😀


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2020)

I have an exciting delivery due soon..............socks!  Don't know how I go through them so quickly but I always end up with holes pretty quickly. Mind you the last ones were cheapies from Amazon so hoping these ones will last longer.

Had to take white as they had no black left which is a pain for running just now with the muddy conditions. They won't stay white for long!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balega-E...var=533326725807&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## gavroche (7 Nov 2020)

Good morning exciting people. After breakfast, I shall take Molly for a run on the beach as it is a sunny day so far. Later on, I shall put @Mo1959 to shame by doing a 20 to 30 miles ride.  It is only 6 degrees out at the moment but it should go up to about 11 this afternoon.
Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have an exciting delivery due soon..............socks!  Don't know how I go through them so quickly but I always end up with holes pretty quickly. Mind you the last ones were cheapies from Amazon so hoping these ones will last longer.
> 
> Had to take white as they had no black left which is a pain for running just now with the muddy conditions. They won't stay white for long!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balega-Enduro-Quarter-Running-Socks-White/233636874674?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&var=533326725807&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


You have socks on the brain Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You have socks on the brain Mo.


Eh? Have I mentioned them before? Can't remember. Lol. Anyway, they have just arrived and are very comfy.


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2020)

Walking down to the village for a newspaper and some fruit & veg.
That's a 2 mile round trip.....every little helps.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2020)

I love socks. I have multi coloured Wooly ones for the cold weather. They match my bloomers


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Eh? Have I mentioned them before? Can't remember. Lol. Anyway, they have just arrived and are very comfy.


Sorry......I was getting mixed up with having sex on the brain


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2020)

Still a pea souper here. Look at the web cam at Scone airport. They haven't put the air ambulance out yet. Maybe too foggy to take off?

https://perthairport.co.uk/general-information/airport-webcam


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2020)

Good walk with the dog, 🐶, The bed clothes are in the wash and soon I am off on a bimble.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You have socks on the brain Mo.


WoW socks on your brain, in my day we didn't have socks we were lucky to have old newspaper stuffed inside to cover up the holes


----------



## oldwheels (7 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I went out early in the mist for the shortest of spins. Just a flat 13 mile loop that is handy when I don't want to do much. Took it nice and easy, mostly in the small ring to try and rest the legs.
> 
> Guess it's porridge time now


You said you watched Secret Scotland often. Did you see last night's one about Mull and how did you react to it?


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2020)

There's odd goings on. I'm not here, yet.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959
> @Flick of the Elbow
> and other northern friends.
> You have certainly turned into a really miserable nation up there haven't you.
> ...


The usual reply to the question about what is worn a kilt is that nothing is worn it is still in perfect working order


----------



## oldwheels (7 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have hundreds of thousands of pheasants that have been released all running along the main roads and the lanes. There are no hunters around to shoot them, so most will survive. They are such a menace on the roads. They cause hundreds of thousands of pounds of damage to people vehicles each year as well as causing accidents. Not long ago a motorcyclist hit one when it flew into him and killed him.


Driving up on Speyside once we got a few fresh roadkill. Very nice too they were when we ate them.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The usual reply to the question about what is worn a kilt is that nothing is worn it is still in perfect working order


A woman at church asked me the same question I replied “black silk frilly knickers” she went all red.


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2020)

Back from my shopping trip to the village.
Methinks the peasants may well revolt.
Talking to the owner of the biggest shop in the village about this Covid thing. She pretty much knows everyone in the village, has kids at school and college and sits on various village committees etc.
I asked her the same question I ask everyone - Have you had it or do you personally know anyone who has had it?
She gave a negative response to both.
So far this year I've yet to have a positive response to the question from anyone - even when on our travels with the caravan.
What is going on?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> You said you watched Secret Scotland often. Did you see last night's one about Mull and how did you react to it?


Enjoyed it. I find she seems to really convey the enjoyment and excitement of these places well and makes it very interesting.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Nov 2020)

Lovely sunny day with no wind but not a trike day. Being a sunny Saturday too many people out in cars and a low sun makes it dangerous.
Watched Secret Scotland on Ch5 last night about Mull. Much better than I expected. Apart from the people on Staffa and the rally wonk I knew everybody.
The woodcarver used to dive with us.His brother Jo Reade {that is his spelling} of the biscuit factory organises the Mull Sportif every June until this year and did an Edinburgh -London and back sportif some years ago. Surprised they did not get the other brother Garth who does the cheese and the farm but he is more retiring I think. His wife sticks needles into me on a regular basis.
They came as teenagers with their parents and married local girls. These are the kind of incomers we want here and not the useless half retired who do B&B and twee cafes.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed it. I find she seems to really convey the enjoyment and excitement of these places well and makes it very interesting.


Very selective of course but a pity they wasted so much time on the car racing.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2020)

Amazing the difference a bit of height makes. Still cold, raw and misty here but a guy I know and follow on Strava ran up one of the local hills and got above it.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Back from my shopping trip to the village.
> Methinks the peasants may well revolt.
> Talking to the owner of the biggest shop in the village about this Covid thing. She pretty much knows everyone in the village, has kids at school and college and sits on various village committees etc.
> I asked her the same question I ask everyone - Have you had it or do you personally know anyone who has had it?
> ...


We certainly have cases on the island here but locations are kept secret for some unknown reason.
There is a rant on FB from a workman who travels with a caravan and had negative reaction from too many people. He wears hi viz jackets so hardly looks like a tourist and is getting very pissed off to put it mildly.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The usual reply to the question about what is worn a kilt is that nothing is worn it is still in perfect working order


Not "its gruesome" ??


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2020)

@Dirk .
Please read this.
Its what we have been going through for 6 months but the Doc doesn't understand 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-54793726


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2020)

Well the weather isn't very nice here today. Dismal, and cold and quite overcast.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk .
> Please read this.
> Its what we have been going through for 6 months but the Doc doesn't understand
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-54793726


Just been reading that.......sounds horrendous.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Well the weather isn't very nice here today. Dismal, and cold and quite overcast.


........and just to cheer you up, tonight's telly is the usual dancing, little mix and celebrity stuff! Lol. I may well watch an old Midsomer.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Well the weather isn't very nice here today. Dismal, and cold and quite overcast.


Is raining though?


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk .
> Please read this.
> Its what we have been going through for 6 months but the Doc doesn't understand
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-54793726


I read that earlier on this morning.
I'm not doubting that Covid is a real thing.
What I'm saying is that information we are being given, and the figures that are bandied about, bear little correlation to what is actually happening on the ground down here.
This lack of correlation is causing people to have a great deal of skepticism about the whole thing.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is raining though?




Not yet.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Nov 2020)

Our early morning sun didn’t last long, soon blocked out by cold wet fog . Did a couple of hours on the bike, every so often I got a glimpse of sun and bright blue sky which was nicely atmospheric and raised my hopes that it would be lifting but alas not. Now warming up with a pot of darjeeling and listening to Graham Norton.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Nov 2020)

We have yet to have an actual frost here, yet, which is unusual, since we are only about 60 miles south of the border with Scotland.

One of our Clematis still has a few flowers on it!







Unusually, today, we have sunshine at the coast, and fog inland, it usually the other way around.

On the basis of the sunshine, I convinced Mrs @BoldonLad to Cycle with me to "bag" some more letters in the Cyclechat Saints Names Challenge, and, ABC Towns and Villages Challenge. We went inland, big mistake, foggy, damp and cold, but, I did get some more letters


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2020)

Chicken with spicey seasoning and fries for us today. 

I have been pottering with stuff.


----------



## 12boy (7 Nov 2020)

Classic 33.....the trailer was parked on the street where it's been for months. The books are fine although not even a tiny bit salacious. I will try for a ride this morning and then start in on some things so we can go to Denver on Monday or Tuesday. 
Saw some pics of the grandson's feet. He has long simian toes like his Dad's and mine. Who knows? There may be a vestigial tail under that diaper. I guess I need to start setting up a bike for him.....he's almost a month old.
Biden was asking for we Americans to show civility to one another last night. I used to know what that was a long time ago.
Monkers, I hope you are healing up well. Haven't heard from you for a while.
Be safe and well, y'all.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2020)

Good morning  afternoon fellow retirees,
Saturday! A little misty but no rain.
Not sure what the day will bring, let's see what unfolds.

This message was written early this morning and disappeared into the ether, only to reappear a few minutes ago having not been sent 🤔

Spooky 😯


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2020)

Biden has won Pennsylvania which means he now has 273 and as he only needed 270 he is the new President.


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2020)

Biden has won Pennsylvania which means he now has 273 and as he only needed 270 he is the new President.
[/QUOTE]
Need to watch the histrionics from the Orange one now


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Need to watch the histrionics from the Orange one now


The results haven't been officially declared yet.
What we have at the moment is all the American news networks calling the result.
I wouldn't put anything past Trump. He ain't going gracefully, that's for sure.
He is a disgrace to the office.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Need to watch the historyonics
> Biden has won Pennsylvania which means he now has 273 and as he only needed 270 he is the new President.


Need to watch the histrionics from the Orange one now
[/QUOTE]
Maybe he’ll go into total meltdown and get dragged off to an asylum where he belongs!


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Nov 2020)

Oldest daughter's handiwork today, to raise money for Macmillan Nurses..

She is Mrs @BoldonLad's daughter, and Lauren's mother, not difficult to see where the artistic genes flow 

My only disappointment, she didn't make a small (or, even, a large) one for me to sample


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2020)

Donald says he won....by a lot


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> View attachment 556918
> 
> 
> Oldest daughter's handiwork today, to raise money for Macmillan Nurses..
> ...



That's excellent👍👍👍


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Need to watch the histrionics from the Orange one now


Maybe he’ll go into total meltdown and get dragged off to an asylum where he belongs! 
[/QUOTE]

Thought this was rather amusing, my brother sent it to me. Hope it will copy here


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ........and just to cheer you up, tonight's telly is the usual dancing, little mix and celebrity stuff! Lol. I may well watch an old Midsomer.



I've got the ironing to do tonight


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I've got the ironing to do tonight



IMHO, even ironing is better than watching Little Mix !


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Chicken with spicey seasoning and fries for us today.
> 
> I have been pottering with stuff.



I'm doing salmon, mixed veg and spuds.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> IMHO, even ironing is better than watching Little Mix !



Definitely.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Maybe he’ll go into total meltdown and get dragged off to an asylum where he belongs!



Thought this was rather amusing, my brother sent it to me. Hope it will copy here
[/QUOTE]

That came up on my facebook page yesterday, most amusing, but set up so I couldn't share it anywhere


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2020)

We've been in Leamington spa this afternoon, spent the afternoon pushing my Good Lady round Jephasonn Gardens, very pleasant in the autumn sun shine.


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe he’ll go into total meltdown and get dragged off to an asylum where he belongs!


At least the adults will be in charge now.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2020)

My neighbours Gemma and Maddy are on Mull with their motor home this weekend. The weather looks amazing compared to here. Hope they are not annoying Oldwheels! Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I read that earlier on this morning.
> I'm not doubting that Covid is a real thing.
> What I'm saying is that information we are being given, and the figures that are bandied about, bear little correlation to what is actually happening on the ground down here.
> This lack of correlation is causing people to have a great deal of skepticism about the whole thing.


Yes and I feel this is a very real problem, not with you I'm quick to add. There are areas where people are fortunate to see little or no Covid-19 and others with a huge problem.

Chorley has a population of +/- 120,000 and on Thursday 1988 cases so more than 1.5% of the local population. I know 20+ people who have had it plus many others who've been tested or isolated. Our next door but one neighbour took her two year old for a test on Friday. My closest friend's daughter is waiting on a test result, this one really scares me as they live together.

I'm not being dramatic only describing what is being played out in front of my eyes.

This morning we passed a group of five cyclists clearly meeting up and possibly waiting for others. They waved and said hello, all they got from me and my buddy was disapproving scowls. I'm happy to say all the other riders we saw were in pairs.

I've a friend who keeps shifting herself from one support bubble to another. Her sister is planning a 60th birthday party and inviting all the family. My friend is going, I've expressed a forthright opinion!!

While people are so completely self-centered and selfish in this manner we don't have a prayer. This is going to go on for a very, very long time.

It's very understandable when relatively free areas of the country, even folk who don't know anyone who's ill, find the whole hard thing to comprehend. I absolutely get it but when it's right in your face?? Frightening.

Long Covid-19 is the bit which scares the shoot out of me. I reckon I could deal with the virus but what this journalist describes is truly frightening.


----------



## pawl (7 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes and I feel this is a very real problem, not with you I'm quick to add. There are areas where people are fortunate to see little or no Covid-19 and others with a huge problem.
> 
> Chorley has a population of +/- 120,000 and on Thursday 1988 cases so more than 1.5% of the local population. I know 20+ people who have had it plus many others who've been tested or isolated. Our next door but one neighbour took her two year old for a test on Friday. My closest friend's daughter is waiting on a test result, this one really scares me as they live together.
> 
> ...





I don’t know anyone who has contracted Covid-19.Any one who has a modicum of sense only has to look at the figures to see the realities of this virus .Those people who have been interviewed on tv having suffered the worst aspects of the virus should bring it home to all of us .We are all vulnerable.

Stay safe


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2020)

I worry that some of those gun-waving militia nuts in the USA will use their assault rifles to bump off some Democrats, even Biden himself... 

I hope that I'm wrong and that there will be a peaceful transition, but somehow I can't see it happening.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Back from my shopping trip to the village.
> Methinks the peasants may well revolt.
> Talking to the owner of the biggest shop in the village about this Covid thing. She pretty much knows everyone in the village, has kids at school and college and sits on various village committees etc.
> I asked her the same question I ask everyone - Have you had it or do you personally know anyone who has had it?
> ...



Two of our daughters (a nurse and a teacher) have had it. Husband, and daughter of one daughter also had it, so, that is 4 in family. Other than that, I don’t know anyone who has had it. None of the four in our family were actually ill, just about as bad as a heavy cold.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2020)




----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> View attachment 556937


Elastics are wrong, it wouldn't fire him.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2020)

Is anyone else suspicious that we never see Glenn Close and Sleepy Joe at the same time...?


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> IMHO, even ironing is better than watching Little Mix !


I caught the first couple of minutes of the Little Mix program, I have not watched any of it before. Soon went back to the radio.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2020)

They look a bit better than they sound.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I caught the first couple of minutes of the Little Mix program, I have not watched any of it before. Soon went back to the radio.


I just put the tv off. Can’t stand these programmes. As for so called celebrity programmes, I don’t have a clue who any of them are!


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I just put the tv off. Can’t stand these programmes. As for so called celebrity programmes, I don’t have a clue who any of them are!


I haven't got a television..............


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2020)

Good news! Nigella has a new series starting spon, so i can admire her, erm, recipes.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I haven't got a television..............




That old chestnut......again


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Good news! Nigella has a new series starting spon, so i can admire her, erm, recipes.




I bet you will


----------



## 12boy (7 Nov 2020)

I don't think an asylum is appropriate. I feel prison is. Also pretty sure the state of New York will try to make that happen. Somehow Jeffery Epstein's "suicide" seems hardly credible. I am also interested in what may hapen with Fox News.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2020)

There's odd goings on, that or the BBC really have a crystal ball.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2020)

Perhaps the BBC fiddled the vote in order to give themselves a scoop? We're through the looking glass here people!


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I've got the ironing to do tonight



I've finished the ironing, did it with a head full of Marty Wilde and Elvis Presley, just got to put it away now.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Nov 2020)

Anyway - off the trump topic for a mo

went out for a ride this evening - basically I was watching the election - etc etc
so it was a bit late

Anyway - went out on an unusual route so I didn't ride on any unlit road or tracks
so went up round the whole town over to the west and then north and then headed East

pedalled happily along in my own little world
then started wondering where that left turn (i.e. South) has got to
and why does that sign say welcome to Tarbock

hmmmm
I need to turn left
a few miles later - - why are there no left turns - at all!!!

anyway - after a while I find a left and head south (probably)
and then find another left (East) and start wander along a cycle path - which stops after 20 yards
and I see a sign ahead saying Dual Carriageway - hmmm that is going to be the Expressway - got caught on that once SCARY 
so I turned round and found a road heading probably South and followed it over a weak bridge (apparently)
at which point the motor on my ebike decided it was tired and stopped

Hmmmm - really - I have only a vague idea where I am - it is now getting dark with a serious intent - and I am left pedalling a heavy bike with no motor assist
which is when I am glad I have 3 rear lights and 2 front lights on my bike

anyway - I made it back - partly helped by the battery feeling a bit better after a rest - then no then better then not

I only went out to see if a different tracking app worked - it was only supposed to be a few miles to check it
16 miles in the end - most of it categorised as 'an adventure'


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2020)

I was listening to Barry Ryan while ironing today.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UDgWMZOBgE


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2020)

I havnt got an iron. I do actually but I just wanted to say that Instead of " I don't have a TV.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I havnt got an iron. I do actually but I just wanted to say that Instead of " I don't have a TV.


Hardly use one now. Used to hate the weekly ironing of 7 shirts for my week’s duty.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2020)

Take a tip from someone who learned the heard way. Don't answer the phone while ironing if youre easily confused.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Hardly use one now. Used to hate the weekly ironing of 7 shirts for my week’s duty.




I can't remember the last time I used mine either. As for my ironing board, I use it to drape my latest sewing projects on.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Perhaps the BBC fiddled the vote in order to give themselves a scoop? We're through the looking glass here people!


Or perhaps they commissioned a graphic artist to fake some extra voting slips ?


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2020)

Who's going to bang all the porn stars and get wee'd on by hookers in Russian hotel rooms now the Donald is going?


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Who's going to bang all the porn stars and get wee'd on by hookers in Russian hotel rooms now the Donald is going?


Are they looking for volunteers?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Who's going to bang all the porn stars and get wee'd on by hookers in Russian hotel rooms now the Donald is going?




Drago speaking from personal experience


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Take a tip from someone who learned the heard way. Don't answer the phone while ironing if youre easily confused.


Your iron has "ringtones" loaded on it?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> and get wee'd on by hookers in Russian hotel rooms now the Donald is going?



never really understood why that is a thing

probably just me


----------



## rustybolts (8 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry......I was getting mixed up with having sex on the brain


Sock it to me baby


----------



## screenman (8 Nov 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## rustybolts (8 Nov 2020)

Heading off for a Sunday morning spin , lots of water on the roads but very bright front light to point out pools on narrow roads. Banana consumed and half a cheese sambo !


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2020)

Good morning gang. It's dark and misty, just like Drago's Y fronts. 

 is the order of the day as well as continuing to make a leather journal what I started yesterday.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Is it Sunday again?
Nothing planned for today so I might sort out putting my camera + lens on Ebay. It's a Nikon digital SLR and a 24-70 lens, it is getting a bit too heavy so I tend to just use my phone camera now.
That will be extra beer tokens or perhaps another bike...

Have a lovely peaceful day folks


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> I was listening to Barry Ryan while ironing today.


Eloise ......great song.
Sadly I remember his mum .......but she was a good singer and presenter.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2020)

Good morning all 

Off out to the moors for a long walk this morning.
Starting to get stir crazy already!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Hardly use one now. Used to hate the weekly ironing of 7 shirts for my week’s duty.


MrsD has, throughout our 53 years marriage insisted on ironing even my hankies.
Its only recently, with her not being well, that I have convinced her to stop doing it.
I mean, she irons the hankies and folds them, then irons them again. I open one, screw it up and stuff it in my pocket, crazy. 
Like you, I don't wear shirts now. For everything else the tumble drier has this brilliant 'ready to wear' setting so all my T shirts go straight on a hanger


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Are they looking for volunteers?


Bloody hell Dirk, if you are that keen you can lie down and I will p*ss on you


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> never really understood why that is a thing
> 
> probably just me


It could be useful if you are a bit cold perhaps.
What always puzzles me about that sort of thing is....... who was the first person to think "oh, I know, I will lie down while you pee on my head".
Plus, how did it catch on ??


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's a Nikon digital SLR and a 24-70 lens


Is that the super duper pro lens? Great reviews but heavy! I have a D500 with a few lenses but hardly use it now either. Must make more effort.

Not long back a 9 mile jog, nice bath when I got in and now sat down with my cereal.


----------



## Paulus (8 Nov 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A damp misty start to the day here. With possible rain later.
Depending on the weather we are going for a walk with our daughter. 
Tea drinking may be the most strenuous activity of the day.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

@PaulSB I see our Harvey Elliot is still doing it for you.
Can only be a win win win for him and both our teams.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that the super duper pro lens? Great reviews but heavy! I have a D500 with a few lenses but hardly use it now either. Must make more effort.
> 
> Not long back a 9 mile jog, nice bath when I got in and now sat down with my cereal.


I am getting rid of my gear.
Canon 40D
Lens... 35-80 ??
100-400 2.8 lens
2x converter.
I think/hope my son wants them but if not I will sell them.
80mm macro lens


----------



## numbnuts (8 Nov 2020)

Hi we have that fine drizzle here, you know the the that really wet you


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> It could be useful if you are a bit cold perhaps.
> What always puzzles me about that sort of thing is....... who was the first person to think "oh, I know, I will lie down while you pee on my head".
> Plus, how did it catch on ??




There are a lot of strange and weird people on this planet.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD has, throughout our 53 years marriage insisted on ironing even my hankies.
> Its only recently, with her not being well, that I have convinced her to stop doing it.
> I mean, she irons the hankies and folds them, then irons them again. I open one, screw it up and stuff it in my pocket, crazy.
> Like you, I don't wear shirts now. For everything else the tumble drier has this brilliant 'ready to wear' setting so all my T shirts go straight on a hanger



We don't have a tumble drier, and I'm still wearing shirts most of the time.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> We don't have a tumble drier, and I'm still wearing shirts most of the time.


I wear a lot of the breathable shirts for running and find they don't crease. Almost dry when you take them out of the machine too.


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There are a lot of strange and weird people on this planet.


I want to know what the person was doing who first found out you could milk a cow.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that the super duper pro lens? Great reviews but heavy! I have a D500 with a few lenses but hardly use it now either. Must make more effort.
> 
> Not long back a 9 mile jog, nice bath when I got in and now sat down with my cereal.



Yes, it's the 24-70 2.8 AF. One of the "Holy Trinity" of Nikon lenses. I had the 70-200 2.8 which was also one of the "Holy Trinity" I sold that a couple of years ago for about what I had paid new. The camera bodies tend to lose value a lot faster than the Pro lenses.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, it's the 24-70 2.8 AF. One of the "Holy Trinity" of Nikon lenses. I had the 70-200 2.8 which was also one of the "Holy Trinity" I sold that a couple of years ago for about what I had paid new. The camera bodies tend to lose value a lot faster than the Pro lenses.


I've just got the 16-85 dx lens. Not bad, but not a patch on yours I would imagine.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, dull and not very inspiring today.

Today is the last day of the Vuelta. I’ve really enjoyed it this year, the racing has been good (loads of British interest too !) but more than that has been the scenery, really gorgeous most days. They’ve been restricted to the north, not very populated, lots of national parks, lots of wooded hillsides that have been ablaze with unaccustomed for the Vuelta autumn colour. And the angle and tone of the sun too on the days when it’s been out. Really gorgeous 😍


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning gang. It's dark and misty, just like Drago's Y fronts.


They're now dark and crusty because I've had the heating on. May give them a scrape later if I can find my welding mask.


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've just got the 16-85 dx lens. Not bad, but not a patch on yours I would imagine.


I've got a Brownie 127.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> We don't have a tumble drier, and I'm still wearing shirts most of the time.


What's a tumble drier, I iron everything if it's flat


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2020)

I don't iron anything and havnt for a looooolng time.


----------



## pawl (8 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There are a lot of strange and weird people on this planet.






Donald Trump springs to mind.


----------



## gavroche (8 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Is it Sunday again?
> Nothing planned for today so I might sort out putting my camera + lens on Ebay. It's a Nikon digital SLR and a 24-70 lens, it is getting a bit too heavy so I tend to just use my phone camera now.
> That will be extra beer tokens or perhaps another bike...
> ...


I wonder if the use of mobile phones as cameras has greatly affected the sale of traditional cameras? I also have a Nikon digital SLR and hardly ever use it. Not planning on selling it though.
Good morning all by the way. A bit grey outside. We are having Molly's brother for a few days. He is coming at lunch time and his name is Harley. He is a lovely dog but very sensitive. He is frightened of fireworks,on the other hand, Molly couldn't care less. 
Keep staying safe everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2020)

Good morning people. Grey and damp, clearly a better state than @Drago's underwear.

I didn't wake till 8.15 and I'm on my third coffee, naughty I know, so feel rather good. Haven't made it to the allotment the last twice so heading there as soon as I've finished browsing.

Sunday quiz time. All this talk of peeing brought a favourite film line to mind:

"Don't p1ss on my back and tell me it's raining.:

Actor? Film?

I do the ironing and like to wear shirts.

@Dave7 Harvey! Harvey! Harvey!!!!👏


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2020)

T-shirts are folded, shirts are hung or so my mother taught me.


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> T-shirts are for folded, shirts are hung or so my mother taught me.


Y fronts are stored between 2 asbestos sheets with lead lining.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2020)

A little ironing story and oh how times have changed. I left home at 18 but was close enough to pop home with washing. At 19 I moved hundreds of miles to college.

One day I needed a shirt ironing. I popped round to the women's halls and asked if someone would iron the shirt for me 

One of the girls said "no but I'll teach you how to do it." I learnt two lessons that day and we became huge friends. 

My kids all left home with the necessary life survival skills.

OK. I'm off. Probably back when it rains.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2020)

Guess what.   it is then


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> T-shirts are folded, shirts are hung or so my mother taught me.


Today, I shall be mostly wearing this T Shirt.......


----------



## oldwheels (8 Nov 2020)

Rain on again and a bit windy after the nice day we had yesterday.
Stocked up with so much meat now {a swap deal} that I have had to fire up the standby freezer.
The pal I got this from was less than impressed with the Secret Scotland programme. They imported people like the racing driver from Lancashire and those on Staffa when there are people here who could do as good a job. Also being a bit of a purist and an expert on wildlife he disapproves of feeding the sea eagles for tourists as was not really evident on the film. The eagles circle around waiting on the boat appearing as they know lunch is about to be served in the form of buckets of fish.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I wonder if the use of mobile phones as cameras has greatly affected the sale of traditional cameras? I also have a Nikon digital SLR and hardly ever use it. Not planning on selling it though.
> Good morning all by the way. A bit grey outside. We are having Molly's brother for a few days. He is coming at lunch time and his name is Harley. He is a lovely dog but very sensitive. He is frightened of fireworks,on the other hand, Molly couldn't care less.
> Keep staying safe everyone.


I also have 3 pretty good cameras but find I use my mobile phone most of the time. It is easier and quicker to transfer pictures between computers by air drop rather than bother with memory cards.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2020)

Well thats mildly disappointing, credit card people want me to confirm income, I checked and the letter is genuine, I went to print out the forms and my printer is out of ink so I've got to get a couple of cartridges from somewhere.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Nov 2020)

Dull and damp here, what Mrs @BoldonLad calls a "frizzy hair day", so, could not convince her to join me on my 15 mile outing to bag "E" in the Cyclechat ABC of Saints Names Challenge. It did actually rain, when I was on my way home, and, I did get rather wet.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Well thats mildly disappointing, credit card people want me to confirm income, I checked and the letter is genuine, I went to print out the forms and my printer is out of ink so I've got to get a couple of cartridges from somewhere.


My first thought is..... why???
They have issued you with a card.
I assume you don't owe them mega bucks 
Can't you tell them to take a hike ?


----------



## gavroche (8 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Well thats mildly disappointing, credit card people want me to confirm income, I checked and the letter is genuine, I went to print out the forms and my printer is out of ink so I've got to get a couple of cartridges from somewhere.


I wouldn't just trust a letter, give them a ring just to confirm.


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I wouldn't just trust a letter, give them a ring just to confirm.


It'll probably go through to 'Michael' in India who'll tell him that he's due a refund......


----------



## numbnuts (8 Nov 2020)

I've been for a 5 mile walk in the drizzel, yeah the one that make you really wet


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> What's a tumble drier, I iron everything if it's flat


You shouldn't iron towels, you reduce their drying capabilities.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My first thought is..... why???
> They have issued you with a card.
> I assume you don't owe them mega bucks
> Can't you tell them to take a hike ?



I've had the card for a long time, I don't owe anything on the card, It's been clear for a some time and they are saying they'll drop my credit limit if I don't, but if this causes too much grief I may kill it anyway.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You shouldn't iron towels, you reduce their drying capabilities.


Ah I should have said "I don't iron towels"


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I wouldn't just trust a letter, give them a ring just to confirm.



I've had the card for a long time and have a secure account on their website I set up several years ago, I've been talking to them online via my secure account about this, I haven't just trusted the letter, I wouldn't just trust a letter.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Today, I shall be mostly wearing this T Shirt.......
> 
> View attachment 557026




Someone hit you in the face with a custard pie


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Someone hit you in the face with a custard pie


Mmmm............custard......😜


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2020)

@PaulSB, can we leave principalities out of your question?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I've had the card for a long time, I don't owe anything on the card, It's been clear for a some time and they are saying they'll drop my credit limit if I don't, but if this causes too much grief I may kill it anyway.


Blimey..... I pay mine off by DD every month but they still ask if I want to increase it from £7.5K,.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Ah I should have said "I don't iron towels"


Hankies ??
Y fronts ?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> wonder if the use of mobile phones as cameras has greatly affected the sale of traditional cameras?


Maybe not the very best cameras with huge lenses, but I'm sure that most people are now taking most of their pictures with their phones.

Smartphones also killed the market for MP3 players.

Lots of people use them as Satnavs.

I use the phone in place of a watch/alarm clock.

It is my calculator too now.

And a games machine...

When travelling I sometimes watch videos/films on the phone so it acts as a TV.

I read the Guardian online now. I only pickup the Metro because (1) It is free and (2) I like to do the crosswords while having my mid-afternoon coffee break.

What else...? Oh, mobiles are increasingly being used as... PHONES! I haven't made a call on my landline for years. I get unlimited calls on the mobile, but have to pay 19p when a landline call is connected, and then a lot extra per minute. No point in paying extra for landline calls when I can just use the mobile instead.

Changing the subject back to what I said previously about nuts with guns in the US... I just saw one being interviewed on the TV at an '_our election was stolen_' Republican rally. He had full military-style gear on - camouflage kit, flak jacket, helmet, assault rifle etc. The interviewer was suggesting that it was pretty intimidating. The man affectionately slapped the weapon with the flat of his hand and said "_Why? My finger isn't on the trigger! That guy over there has a pump-action shotgun, most of us are carrying sidearms. We all have open-carry permits. What's the problem?_"


----------



## numbnuts (8 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hankies ??
> Y fronts ?


I don't wear Y Fronts


----------



## Paulus (8 Nov 2020)

We've been for a lovely walk around part of the estate of Brocket Hall. This is between Welwyn and St.Albans. The sun was shining and it was quite warm. About 5 miles in total. 






The River Lee runs through the estate and forms the lake in front of the Hall.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I don't wear Y Fronts


Or anything else


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Maybe not the very best cameras with huge lenses, but I'm sure that most people are now taking most of their pictures with their phones.
> 
> Smartphones also killed the market for MP3 players.
> 
> ...



Both my camera and my MP3 player are sat on my computer table unused, both my phone and tablet have memory cards in them to give me room for my music, on holiday last year I took my camera and it seemed a faff to use compared to the phone camera.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2020)

@oldwheels I see your man has just won the Cyprus open golf.
Robert Macintyre from Oban.
£200K in his back pocket.
Seems a nice young man. Good for him.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Y fronts are stored between 2 asbestos sheets with lead lining.


Doesn't the lead lining in the Y-fronts cause chaffing????


----------



## Paulus (8 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Doesn't the lead lining in the Y-fronts cause chaffing????


Long term poisoning threat


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Doesn't the lead lining in the Y-fronts cause chaffing????




Plenty of axle grease sorts that out


----------



## gavroche (8 Nov 2020)

Our lockdown finishes tomorrow,  but English people can't cross the border still  as we don't want English Covid to contaminate Wales.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> @PaulSB, can we leave principalities out of your question?


Yes.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @oldwheels I see your man has just won the Cyprus open golf.
> Robert Macintyre from Oban.
> £200K in his back pocket.
> Seems a nice young man. Good for him.


Oban is another world to us. Just a place with shops and hospital. 
I don't play golf and have never heard of the guy I am afraid.


----------



## 12boy (8 Nov 2020)

I miss the zoom capabilities on my old SLR. The picture below was on the max zoom for my phone and as usual my thumb is obscuring the top. If you look very carefully in the middle of the pic you can make a little herd of pronghorns. They are brown and white. This was on a dog walk the other day. They really are there.
Covid stupidity in the Dakotas has reached a level it is hard to believe. If only the ones who will die were those who took no precautions. BIll Maher used to talk about "magical thinking". Bleating the same wishful thinking repeatedly and loudly doesn't make it so. Some of the people in Wyoming are just about as stupid.
Be safe, be careful and carpe diem.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Plenty of axle grease sorts that out


 and how would you know


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2020)

Mega steak & ale pie, chips and veg on the menu tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Doesn't the lead lining in the Y-fronts cause chaffing????


Not for a man like @Drago


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes.


Well that's the movie question answered.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> I miss the zoom capabilities on my old SLR. *The picture below* was on the max zoom for my phone and as usual my thumb is obscuring the top. If you look very carefully in the middle of the pic you can make a little herd of pronghorns. They are brown and white. This was on a dog walk the other day. They really are there.
> Covid stupidity in the Dakotas has reached a level it is hard to believe. If only the ones who will die were those who took no precautions. BIll Maher used to talk about "magical thinking". Bleating the same wishful thinking repeatedly and loudly doesn't make it so. Some of the people in Wyoming are just about as stupid.
> Be safe, be careful and carpe diem.


Which one?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2020)

@12boy you came to mind** while I was digging out my compost heap and spreading the contents on my raised beds.

You talked about your root trench a couple of times. Is this a trench your taking out in preparation for root vegetables? Or is it one your digging to prevent/control tree roots?

** Before you lot start this is because we both grow a lot of veggies. 😄


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2020)

Indeed. My y fronts were originally lead lined, but the scratchings were so gritty they wore the lead away. Ive been warned by Kofi Anan that they may breach UN resolutions on the control of biological weapons and I ought to encase them in depleted uranium. I did, in fact, consider doing so, but couldn't fiqure out where the lead ended and the fabric started.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well that's the movie question answered.


Is it? I'm waiting...........😄


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is it? I'm waiting...........😄


No in-laws involved.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> No in-laws involved.


Very good..........bonus point for that😄


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2020)

Is anyone else finding the site really clunky?


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is anyone else finding the site really clunky?


In what way?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> In what way?


Using an Android phone. Slow to load and scrolling is jerky. When I hit the post reply button it is taking several attempts to actually load the post.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Using an Android phone. Slow to load and scrolling is jerky. When I hit the post reply button it is taking several attempts to actually load the post.


Not just me then.
No jerky scrolling yet.


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is anyone else finding the site really clunky?


Seems OK to me.


----------



## 12boy (8 Nov 2020)

Classic33...failed to include pic. Will fix.
PaulSB....The trench is between 2-3 feet deep and 20 feet long, and was a bitch and a half as the soil was clay, rocks and roots. My garden has had ever increasingly low yields as the root concentration went up and most of the roots were coming from two trees close to the garden. The idea was to put heavy plastic in the trench then refill the trench. Prolly took 20 hours to dig the trench and 2 hours to replace 3/5 of the dirt. Hopefully this will work. If I need to do the other sides I'll rent a trenching machine.


----------



## GM (8 Nov 2020)

Evening all... I know there's a couple of Strictly fans on here, ( come on own up! ) I've been watching it on catch up in dribs and drabs today between duties. My 50p is on Jason Bell to be sent packing tonight.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> Classic33...failed to include pic. Will fix.
> PaulSB....The trench is between 2-3 feet deep and 20 feet long, and was a bitch and a half as the soil was clay, rocks and roots. My garden has had ever increasingly low yields as the root concentration went up and most of the roots were coming from two trees close to the garden. The idea was to put heavy plastic in the trench then refill the trench. Prolly took 20 hours to dig the trench and 2 hours to replace 3/5 of the dirt. Hopefully this will work. If I need to do the other sides I'll rent a trenching machine.
> View attachment 557135
> 
> ...


See what you mean about your finger getting in the way.

You shouldn't bite your nails though.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Evening all... I know there's a couple of Strictly fans on here, ( come on own up! ) I've been watching it on catch up in dribs and drabs today between duties. My 50p is on *Jason Bell *to be sent packing tonight.


Who?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2020)

@12boy - if this doesn't work try leaving the trench unfilled. Roots don't grow in to the light.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2020)

Come on Chorley.........I go down 3-4 times a season. Often for local derbies against Stockport or Morecambe - life is just too exciting........😄


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2020)

Good grief. Just turned over quickly from that strictly come dancing c**p


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good grief. Just turned over quickly from that strictly come dancing c**p


Me too. Just stuck it on BBC2 just now and watching the Cenotaph service. Will change back over at 8.10 for His Dark Materials


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too. Just stuck it on BBC2 just now and watching the Cenotaph service. Will change back over at 8.10 for His Dark Materials




I'm going to record that as there is something else on Blaze that I am watching.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Evening all... I know there's a couple of Strictly fans on here, ( come on own up! ) I've been watching it on catch up in dribs and drabs today between duties. My 50p is on Jason Bell to be sent packing tonight.


Not exactly a fan, but, Mrs @BoldonLad has the remote tonight. 

You are right, IMHO


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2020)

I have stolen a small very sharp rad chisel from Mr WD. He hates to see me using sharp things as I am left handed. He tends to make strange noises when he see my holding sharp implements. 

I stand corrected. It's a rad gauge used for wood.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is anyone else finding the site really clunky?


In the Chrome browser on my laptop it is fine. Chrome on my Android phone is a bit iffy though. If I read something and then try to go back, it insists on reloading whatever page I originally came from, rather than quickly fishing it out of the browser cache.


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is anyone else finding the site really clunky?


Hard to tell because my ad vlocker slows it down a smidge.


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Hard to tell because my ad vlocker slows it down a smidge.


Seems to be working fine off the GCHQ mainframe.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Chrome on my Android phone is a bit iffy though. If I read something and then try to go back, it insists on reloading whatever page I originally came from, rather than quickly fishing it out of the browser cache.


Actually, that isn't a CycleChat problem - it is a Chrome/Android (Marshmallow) problem - it seems to do it on all sites.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Very good..........bonus point for that😄


Second half of your question.
The Mayor from Dirty Harry.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Second half of your question.
> The Mayor from Dirty Harry.


Correct.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2020)

Morning. Another misty, murky one here but quite mild. I'll just have a wander at first light then see how I feel later about a bimble.


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2020)

Morning all, a ride is planned for today along with a couple of small diy jobs, nice easy day to start the week off gently. Have a great day, stay safe and stay happy and try that cold shower it is brilliant.


----------



## Paulus (9 Nov 2020)

Good morning everyone. 
A thick mist is surrounding everything outside. It is forecast to be a grey day, probably one of those days it doesn't actually get light.
All the usual things to do later. Dog walking, domestics and then an hour or more on the turbo. 
Stay safe everyone,


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2020)




----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Off for a bit of shopping and a tank of diesel in Barnstaple this morning.
Need to get some passport photos as well for my bus pass.



classic33 said:


> Second half of your question.
> The Mayor from Dirty Harry.


John Vernon - one of those 'faces' always popping up in 70s films.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2020)

@Dirk gets a bonus point.........


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2020)

The list is growing,

Bath tap shower switch sticking.
Kick board in kitchen come loose.
Book flights for middle of next year ( vouchers to use up)
order Brother Xmas pressie.
Sort meter readings, they have mixed up total with daytime number.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2020)

Good morning. 'Tis grey but the sky seems to be clearing from the west......forecast says it's going to pee down at 9.00. 
So it's   

Then we shall see what the day brings......🤔


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2020)

Morning all.
Not got a clue what is happening today .
Re Strictly......... I DO NOT like it. Problem is, Sat/Sunday I have control of the remote to watch sport so MrsD claims it later and, if she wants to watch it I just have 'go with the flow.
Welshie...... I see your lockdown has finished. I do hope it works but wouldn't you think those dickheads nice people in control (of England, Wales, Scotland) could all agree to lockdown on the same dates and give it a better chance.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2020)

Good morning. As you say Dave, our lockdown is over.now so we shall see what happens now.

A bit dismal here as well but at least it isn't raining yet.

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2020)

Its damp and murky here this morning, planned Monday ride is now a planned Tuesday ride, sunshine forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## dickyknees (9 Nov 2020)

Bore da pawb.

Lovely start to the day.

The roads were busy here yesterday so I did something I haven’t done for years. I went for a bimble in the dark. Weather was good, lights charged up and eighteen miles bimbled. Traffic was very quiet, great fun.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, mellow and misty here, very pleasant in fact. A short walk is planned.
Now the cycling is over we can now start to catch up on all the tv that we’ve recorded these past few weeks. Made a start yesterday with 3 Landwards and a Secret Scotland. Plus as Strictly Superfans we can now fully devote ourselves to the weekday It Takes Two shows 😍


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Bore da pawb.
> 
> Lovely start to the day.
> 
> ...


Wots the sticky up thingy?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Not got a clue what is happening today .
> Re Strictly......... I DO NOT like it. Problem is, Sat/Sunday I have control of the remote to watch sport so MrsD claims it later and, if she wants to watch it I just have 'go with the flow.
> Welshie...... I see your lockdown has finished. I do hope it works but wouldn't you think those dickheads nice people in control (of England, Wales, Scotland) could all agree to lockdown on the same dates and give it a better chance.


I must say, it seems to be an odd time to be easing up on things, I typed in the postcode for the CAT...


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2020)

The small pub in our village normally takes £400 on a Wednesday evening, last Wednesday they took just over £1600, I wonder why the Covid cases around here are going up.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Nov 2020)

Still dry but showers forecast. Tomorrow looks to be the only reasonable day for some time.
Just as well I am not ferry travelling today as timetable is all mixed up for "operational reasons". Probably caused by MV Isle of Lewis having 3 crew members testing positive for covid and she has been taken out of service for a deep clean. Returned empty from Barra so a bit of juggling to cover for that run. Standby crew will take over once cleaning done. So much for those running to places like this for safety they think.
It also means that the coop lorry will arrive sometime unknown and their freezers have been broken down for a few days and should have been restocked today. Just as well I do not need to go shopping either.


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wots the sticky up thingy?



That is Englesnock Tower, built in 1873 for storing banana peel.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> The small pub in our village normally takes £400 on a Wednesday evening, last Wednesday they took just over £1600, I wonder why the Covid cases around here are going up.


Alcohol causes Covid?


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Alcohol causes Covid?



Indirectly, yes


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> The small pub in our village normally takes £400 on a Wednesday evening, last Wednesday they took just over £1600, I wonder why the Covid cases around here are going up.


My sons pub/restaurant was rammed the night before lockdown. Every table was booked 48 hours before.
Crazy.


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2020)

Anoyone else got their Xmas tree up yet? I have.





Up in the loft where it belongs for a good few more weeks.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I must say, it seems to be an odd time to be easing up on things, I typed in the postcode for the CAT...
> View attachment 557232




In Mach there were 37 new cases. 

Just a bit of trivia. I can get into the CAT for free as I live In the same postcode.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Anoyone else got their Xmas tree up yet? I have.
> View attachment 557240
> 
> 
> Up in the loft where it belongs for a good few more weeks.




I don't have a Christmas tree. Seriously I don't have one.


----------



## dickyknees (9 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wots the sticky up thingy?


That is the chimney that remains from the Anglesey Aluminium works that closed in 2009. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglesey_Aluminium


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have a Christmas tree. Seriously I don't have one.


Neither do I, although when I happened to glance in a window on the way along one of the streets on the way back from my walk, I spied one in a house that somebody has put up already!


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have a Christmas tree. Seriously I don't have one.



We have the Xmas tree plus all the other tinsely stuff, I'm disinclined to put it all up this year, but my Good Lady might want the place decorated.


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Its damp and murky here this morning, planned Monday ride is now a planned Tuesday ride, sunshine forecast for tomorrow.



Same here Tomorrow looks favourable.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have a Christmas tree. Seriously I don't have one.


Never had one.
A number of reasons but no, never had one.
Not knocking them though as they can look nice.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Same here Tomorrow looks favourable.



Tomorrow does look nice at the moment, Wellesbourne looks favourite for tomorrow, ride into the village then turn round by the Garden Shed cafe and retrace my steps home stopping by the roadside for a cereal bar.


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. As you say Dave, our lockdown is over.now so we shall see what happens now.
> 
> A bit dismal here as well but at least it isn't raining yet.
> 
> Stay safe folks




Hope things go well Not sure about fifteen people allowed in an indoor setting. If this means in a household 

Stay safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Hope things go well Not sure about fifteen people allowed in an indoor setting. If this means in a household
> 
> Stay safe.




Thanks. We will still be staying away from people to be honest. Apart from shopping and seeing family who are also staying away from others, we won't be mingling.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks. We will still be staying away from people to be honest. Apart from shopping and seeing family who are also staying away from others, we won't be mingling.


I see that, following the mink in Denmark, they are checking the sheep in Wales.
Be careful, be very very careful.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2020)

Apparently the civil aviation authority will be doing low level jamming in Powys which means sat navs, GPS and other electronic devices as well as drones may suddenly stop working up to 40,000 feet. This can't be the civil aviation authority, it must be the armed forces. It will take place at Sennyvridge and there is an air force base there, so it must be them testing jamming. Curious and a bit disturbing as well especially as civil aircraft might also be effected. 

No reason has been given for the testing.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have a Christmas tree. Seriously I don't have one.


Me neither.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Slept late this morning following yesterday's excitement.

Mrs Tenkay had a rear wheel puncture on her Brommie just as she reached the egg ladies cottage on the outskirts of Wimborne. She'd left home without her bike toolkit  I was just about to head out on my brommie on a rescue mission when I had a thought. We're fortunate to have a decent bus service and a quick check revealed that there was a bus due from near where Mrs Tenkay had punctured, the bonus was that it's the bus that stops around the corner from us.

Mrs Tenkay pushed her bike to the stop, folded it and got the bus home. We had a bit of lunch and then removed the rear wheel ( a bit more convoluted on a Brommie due to the chain tensioner mechanism). The tyre was a write off, there was an arrow shaped gash in the side wall and inner tube. I'd swapped the Marathon Plus on my Brommie for Conti Urbans a few months back so there were a couple of almost new Marathon Plus Tyres in the shed. New Marathon Plus and Schwalbe inner tube fitted, gears readjusted and all is well.
We've been very lucky with regard to visits from the P*ncture fairy, that's the first one in over two years. The tyre that punctured was a factory fitted Marathon Racer, the Marathon Plus although heavier should be a lot more puncture resistant.🤞
I've been to Screwfix this morning to get some bits for a project that our daughter has undertaken. Storm forecast for noon so I've avoided that.

Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2020)

Note to self.
Check pockets for tissues before putting things in the washing machine


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2020)

Typical... The best weather for ages here and I am stuck indoors waiting for a gas engineer to visit. The nearest I can get to an ETA is "_I will phone when I am on my way_"! 



Dave7 said:


> Note to self.
> Check pockets for tissues before putting things in the washing machine
> View attachment 557271


I've made that mistake a few times!


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Note to self.
> Check pockets for tissues before putting things in the washing machine
> View attachment 557271



Lol, I once put an incontinence pad through the washing machine by accident. What a mess.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently the civil aviation authority will be doing low level jamming in Powys which means sat navs, GPS and other electronic devices as well as drones may suddenly stop working up to 40,000 feet. This can't be the civil aviation authority, it must be the armed forces. It will take place at Sennyvridge and there is an air force base there, so it must be them testing jamming. Curious and a bit disturbing as well especially as civil aircraft might also be effected.
> 
> No reason has been given for the testing.


Air defences against a Trump invasion?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Lol, I once put an incontinence pad through the washing machine by accident. What a mess.


Had no idea you were incontinent


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Anoyone else got their Xmas tree up yet? I have.
> View attachment 557240
> 
> 
> Up in the loft where it belongs for a good few more weeks.


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Typical... The best weather for ages here and I am stuck indoors waiting for a gas engineer to visit. The nearest I can get to an ETA is "_I will phone when I am on my way_"!
> 
> 
> I've made that mistake a few times!




Good advice 😩😩


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Alcohol causes Covid?


_"You're doomed, doomed do you hear"_


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have a Christmas tree. Seriously I don't have one.


Neither do we, or decorations.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Air defences against a Trump invasion?




Quite possibly. I can see him flying overhead dragging his chair behind him. Shouting. "I won.....by a lot".


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have a Christmas tree. Seriously I don't have one.



Neither do I, debating whether or not to get one this year.

Passed a local nursery this morning. 1000s of cut trees on pallets waiting to be delivered. Knowing the company I guess they're destined for ALDI. So thode trees will have been cut 8-10 weeks before reaching someone's house.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Neither do I, debating whether or not to get one this year.
> 
> Passed a local nursery this morning. 1000s of cut trees on pallets waiting to be delivered. Knowing the company I guess they're destined for ALDI. So thode trees will have been cut 8-10 weeks before reaching someone's house.



Last year one of the local outlets was advertising " _Organic" _Christmas Trees 🤔 😁


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Had no idea you were incontinent



I'm not, occasionally my Good Lady has problems with the water works.


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2020)

Must be a bit warmer today.Just been out in the garden Lots of gnats about


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Must be a bit warmer today.Just been out in the garden Lots of gnats about


Most of them driving Audis and white vans this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Nov 2020)

Enjoyed a very lovely mellow and misty walk this morning, a little circuit around Roslyn Glen. (Famous for its Chapel).




Got the best of the day, we’re now in thick murk and it’s not very nice at all.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Last year one of the local outlets was advertising " _Organic" _Christmas Trees 🤔 😁


Grown without chemicals presumably, like organic cotton and organic wine ? Or organic veg come to that...


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed a very lovely mellow and misty walk this morning, a little circuit around Roslyn Glen. (Famous for its Chapel).
> View attachment 557287
> 
> Got the best of the day, we’re now in thick murk and it’s not very nice at all.


Same here......it’s not inspiring me to do anything.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2020)

Just opened a bag of Liquorice Allsorts.
Haven't had any for years.
Can't put the damned things away now!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just opened a bag of Liquorice Allsorts.
> Haven't had any for years.
> Can't put the damned things away now!




I am like that with Maynards wine gums. I have to Stay away from them as I will eat the whole bag at once


----------



## 12boy (9 Nov 2020)

Paul, you said:

You talked about your root trench a couple of times. Is this a trench your taking out in preparation for root vegetables? Or is it one your digging to prevent/control tree roots?

** Before you lot start this is because we both grow a lot of vegetables
@12boy - if this doesn't work try leaving the trench unfilled. Roots don't grow in to the light.

You are probably correct, Paul, but I need to fill it in. To the left of the trench are some railroad ties, and what you can't see are the ties that were removed from where the trench is. I use them to provide a stable incline for a wheelbarrow and a rototiller because the entire garden is basically a 25 x 16 raised bed. I put 3/5 of the removed dirt back in and will let it settle, and add the rest before replacing the ties.
Little light snow overnight. It is -9C now and will get up to a toasty -2.8 this afternoon. Be well and safe.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just opened a bag of Liquorice Allsorts.
> Haven't had any for years.
> Can't put the damned things away now!





welsh dragon said:


> I am like that with Maynards wine gums. I have to Stay away from them as I will eat the whole bag at once



I have that problem with most sweets, the one I have to be careful of is chocolate raisins, too many of them too quick and I'm blowing my own trumpet.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed a very lovely mellow and misty walk this morning, a little circuit around Roslyn Glen. (Famous for its Chapel).
> View attachment 557287
> 
> Got the best of the day, we’re now in thick murk and it’s not very nice at all.



Its been murky and damp all day here, I've got the housework and washing done but thats all.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just opened a bag of Liquorice Allsorts.
> Haven't had any for years.
> Can't put the damned things away now!



Mrs @BoldonLad is the complete opposite, ie, she has fantastic self restraint, when it comes to sweets/chocolate, unlike me.

I recall, I bought her a bag of Maltesers (one of her favourites). The bag was re-sealable. Sure enough, we sit down to watch TV, Mrs B, opens her bag of maltesers, eats about 6, then, decides to re-seal the bag. She then says to me, "these re-sealable bag doesn't work". My answer, "they have probably never been tested, no-one else in the world, has attempted to re-seal one, except you, everyone else just eats the whole bag!"


----------



## oldwheels (9 Nov 2020)

Turned out to be a nice day here in the end but could not get out as I started defrosting the kitchen freezer which is messy sort of job. The kitchen floor needed a wash anyway. No need to rush it as the standby freezer is better to get a run now and again. 
This freezer was once immersed in seawater on a very high tide and was about a foot and a half deep at least. Fortunately it was not in use. I washed it with fresh water and used WD40 to displace water over a week or so and used contact cleaner on any electrical terminals. To my surprise it ran perfectly after this and has continued to be in intermittent use for about 20 years. I had a workshop at sea level in those days and all electrical wiring and sockets were about 4 ft above floor level.
I also put a large duvet cover in the washing machine but I never leave it unattended now since a previous machine went on fire. A fireman told me that this was not uncommon. In my case the timer seems to have gone wonky and put on the heater without first putting in water or more likely the solenoid failed to open.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2020)

I got the gas engineer to agree to a time so I managed to nip out to the shops, but I had missed all of the sunshine... It was back to being murky and drizzly here!

Never mind... I got stuck in on the computer when I got back and have done something that I should have done ages ago. I feel really chuffed about it! 

I have a couple of '_legacy_' hotmail addresses that I would like to scrap but so many people/companies use them that it would be a major hassle (unless I used some kind of forwarding system?) so I keep them. 

The big problem for me is that Microsoft never got their email filters working as well as they should have done. I have been getting scores of junk messages every day (no, I do _*NOT*_ need '_male enhancement_' ta very much! ) which Hotmail HAS detected as junk and put in the junk mail folder. The problem is that sometimes there are some false positives leading to emails that I _DO _want ending up in there too. I have to trawl through the junk mail to see what really _IS _junk and what isn't. That means I still have to see all the crap that I don't want to!

It is possible to filter Hotmail, but the filters don't work on stuff that has already gone to the junk mail folder. They should have applied user filters _FIRST_, and then done their own junk assessment after that.

I have been using _Thunderbird _for my non-Hotmail email, but just discovered that it is easy to set up to handle Hotmail accounts too. So I DID...

After setting it up and downloading everything, I created a filter (in just a few seconds) and set it loose. It immediately found all the junk emails with the offending string in the fake sender email addresses and deleted them for me. Yay!

The bonus is that I don't have to remember to go and check Hotmail now. Thunderbird logs in for me and alerts me if any email has arrived.


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2020)

What a great day, got a few jobs ticked off my list then went went for a 2 hour walk,






Then this afternoon we both popped out in the car and drove past Coningsby just as this went over, so we stopped and watched it circle and come in really low right over our heads.




Two minutes after I took this photo the Typhoons were buzzing us.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm not, occasionally my Good Lady has problems with the water works.


It was a joke dave


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> It was a joke dave


That's what HAL said, but Dave didn't think it was funny!


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am like that with Maynards wine gums. I have to Stay away from them as I will eat the whole bag at once


 



It’s jelly babies with me. Have two or three.Disaster can’t put them down


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> Paul, you said:
> 
> You talked about your root trench a couple of times. Is this a trench your taking out in preparation for root vegetables? Or is it one your digging to prevent/control tree roots?
> 
> ...


**Would we do that?


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2020)

Breaking news Father Christmas being of undetermined age will be the first to get the vaccine first in an an attempt to save Christmas


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That's what HAL said, but Dave didn't think it was funny!


I trust Dave knows I don't have a nasty side and it was purely an attempt at humour


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I trust Dave knows I don't have a nasty side and it was purely an attempt at humour


We know that you are _not _HAL!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2020)

How do people. I hope you have all been behaving yourselves today.


----------



## Paulus (9 Nov 2020)

Most of us have, can't speak for everybody though. The roads down here are quite busy, plenty of people out and about in the high road, with many shops open for business. When I went out on the bike earlier it seemed like a normal day.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2020)

Bacon and egg sarnie for dinner tonight, with HP sauce, of course.


----------



## Paulus (9 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Bacon and egg sarnie for dinner tonight, with HP sauce, of course.


I did omelettes for tea this evening, cheese, ham, mushroom, onion and tomato. a right mixed version.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Bacon and egg sarnie for dinner tonight, with HP sauce, of course.


YEUK !!!
Bacon and egg yes.
Bacon and sauce yes
Egg yes.
Egg and sauce NOOOOOOO.


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I did omelettes for tea this evening, cheese, ham, mushroom, onion and tomato. a right mixed version.




Now what I call an omelette 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> YEUK !!!
> Bacon and egg yes.
> Bacon and sauce yes
> Egg yes.
> Egg and sauce NOOOOOOO.


Philistine!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Nov 2020)

felling rubbish today - finally went for a ride rather late - past 3

started felling better after a while - probably just needed to pump some blood around my alcohol system

got to the far end of the loop 
then great ride back - along the canal path - very few people except for a few joggers who moved over well before we passed - must have been a tail wind because I was over the ebike motor cutoff nearly the whole time with little effort


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> How do people. I hope you have all been behaving yourselves today.


Sadly yes. Went for a ride. Swept up leaves and weeded the allotment path.

Being naughty would be more fun..........


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Nov 2020)

I've got one of those weed burners

not really sure it is worth it - but it is far more manly - but possibly slower and less effective

which some people of the female persuasion may think is ironic


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Bacon and egg sarnie for dinner tonight, with HP sauce, of course.




How did old man, we had the same up here, washed down with a beer.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That's what HAL said, but Dave didn't think it was funny!



You'll have to refresh my memory Colin, HAL? its familiar, but I can't remember it.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I trust Dave knows I don't have a nasty side and it was purely an attempt at humour



The post wasn't up to your normal high standard and the joke went right over my head.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> You'll have to refresh my memory Colin, HAL? its familiar, but I can't remember it.


2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 2001 - A Space Odyssey


Indeed... HAL was the scary computer in charge of the spaceship, that decided to bump off the crew because they didn't agree with its handling of the voyage. 

I posted a clip later, which shows the astronaut Dave being locked out of the ship by HAL!


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey





ColinJ said:


> Indeed... HAL was the scary computer in charge of the spaceship, that decided to bump off the crew because they didn't agree with its handling of the voyage.
> 
> I posted a clip later, which shows the astronaut Dave being locked out of the ship by HAL!



Thank you, I'd forgotten that, it must be over 40 years since I saw the film.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed... HAL was the scary computer in charge of the spaceship, that decided to bump off the crew because they didn't agree with its handling of the voyage.
> 
> I posted a clip later, which shows the astronaut Dave being locked out of the ship by HAL!


HAL, famously one step ahead of IBM, a coincidence we are told


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Rain on again and a bit windy after the nice day we had yesterday.
> Stocked up with so much meat now {a swap deal} that I have had to fire up the standby freezer.
> The pal I got this from was less than impressed with the Secret Scotland programme. They imported people like the racing driver from Lancashire and those on Staffa when there are people here who could do as good a job. Also being a bit of a purist and an expert on wildlife he disapproves of feeding the sea eagles for tourists as was not really evident on the film. The eagles circle around waiting on the boat appearing as they know lunch is about to be served in the form of buckets of fish.


Watched the Mull Secret Scotland episode this evening, very enjoyable. Loved the Eas Fors Waterfall, looked well worth a visit. Good to be reminded of Calgary Bay too, it’s been a while since we’ve been there. And Fingals Cave of course, another must see destination that we’ve not yet got to. So we’ve put Mull well up on our list of places to go once we can. Would love to see a sea eagle too !


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> HAL, famously one step ahead of IBM, a coincidence we are told


I'd never thought of that!


----------



## rustybolts (9 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed... HAL was the scary computer in charge of the spaceship, that decided to bump off the crew because they didn't agree with its handling of the voyage.
> 
> I posted a clip later, which shows the astronaut Dave being locked out of the ship by HAL!


 The writer may have got inspiration from Shakespeare's Prince Hal who said of Falstaff and his other waster drinking buddies something like .. I know ye all a while and will unyoke the humour of your idleness .. or words to that effect. What power computers have over all of us these days is getting a bit scary , we cannot hide anything from the buggers


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2020)

Morning. I might have an early bimble before any slight mojo disappears! It's so misty and murky up here just now there's nothing much to see anyway so being dark won't be much difference


----------



## screenman (10 Nov 2020)

Morning all, a few more jobs to do off the list today and then a see what happens day.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
Tuesday and a Zoom meeting to look forward to this evening. 
Mrs Tenkay has a hospital appointment this afternoon, we were originally planning to go for a bite to eat and a couple of beers afterwards but that's off the agenda now. 
I suggested taking booze in a brown paper bag and sitting on a bench in the park shouting at random passers by, that got a raised eyebrow. 
Stay safe and have fun 🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️☕🍻


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2020)

Morning all. Dark and murky here but it isn't cold out. I see there might be an effective vaccine coming our way, unless America tries to but it all of course. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning all. Dark and murky here but it isn't cold out. I see there might be an effective vaccine coming our way, unless America tries to but it all of course.
> 
> Stay safe folks.



Vaccine looks promising 👍
Read an interesting scientific article a few weeks back, the author was explaining about the practicalities. Evidently manufacturing vaccine isn't just a matter of using a bigger vessel and more ingredients to increase the amount. Storage is another factor as vaccine is usually stored at - 70 degrees so you need the freezer facilities to be available. Then the article went on to explain that the glass ampoules are a special glass, Borosilicate IIRC. It's the logistics of making sure there's sufficient quantities of all of the components necessary.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, not enjoying these dark mornings, at least I no longer have to ride to work in them. 
Nothing planned for today. Will look out for what Nicola says later but it doesn’t look like anything will change for us here.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2020)

As it happens, HAL bumped off the crew because hed been lied to. He had been programmed to process information truthfully and without concealment. Having been thus programmed by Dr Chandra, his creator, he was then ordered by the government to lie to the ships crew about the real reason for the mission (the 'alien' specilist crew were placed in suspended animation to preven them letting slip to Poole or Bowman).

This conflict drove HAL into a type of psychosis, and the only way out he could see was to dispose of the crew and continue the mission alone. Its all explained in great depth in the book 2010.

Fantastic film, still looks fresh and convincing today. Its the same age as me and its definitely aged a bit better than I have!


----------



## numbnuts (10 Nov 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> The post wasn't up to your normal high standard and the joke went right over my head.
> [/QUOTE
> Dave
> I have PMdyou.


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Woke up a bit late this morning, dunno why.
Got a bit of tinkering around the bungalow this morning and I might even wash the car. The lanes round here are filthy at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Watched the Mull Secret Scotland episode this evening, very enjoyable. Loved the Eas Fors Waterfall, looked well worth a visit. Good to be reminded of Calgary Bay too, it’s been a while since we’ve been there. And Fingals Cave of course, another must see destination that we’ve not yet got to. So we’ve put Mull well up on our list of places to go once we can. Would love to see a sea eagle too !


We had a couple of days bird watching on Mull a few years ago. Fortunate to see Sea and (are they called) White tailed Eagles. Some years before that I had a weeks diving from Oban. MrsD came with me and got the ferry to Mull a couple of times.
All very enjoyable.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2020)

I am back. 35 miles bimbled through the mist, murk and muddy stuff on the roads. Exceptionally mild for November though so was reasonably pleasant.

Porridge time now.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> As it happens, HAL bumped off the crew because hed been lied to. He had been programmed to process information truthfully and without concealment. Having been thus programmed by Dr Chandra, his creator, he was then ordered by the government to lie to the ships crew about the real reason for the mission (the 'alien' specilist crew were placed in suspended animation to preven them letting slip to Poole or Bowman).
> 
> This conflict drove HAL into a type of psychosis, and the only way out he could see was to dispose of the crew and continue the mission alone. Its all explained in great depth in the book 2010.
> 
> Fantastic film, still looks fresh and convincing today. Its the same age as me and its definitely aged a bit better than I have!




Geek.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2020)

Big fan of both Kubrick and Clarke.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2020)

Glad I got out.....that's the rain on now!


----------



## GM (10 Nov 2020)

Morning all... I've got a strange morning, for me anyway. Normally we have a yearly review about my youngest brother who is in residential care in Norfolk around June/July, but this year being different it's been put off several times. Now we are doing a Zoom meeting.....better put a shirt on, I don't think still being in my PJ's will look appropriate! 

Have a good day folks!🌈


----------



## gavroche (10 Nov 2020)

Bonjour. Nice and sunny here but the sun is too low for a ride yet so possibly this afternoon before it goes low again. 
Sort of busy day today: 10.20 at the tip for garden waste, then a hair cut at my stepdaughter's, ( would rather pay her instead of a stranger ) and my son is coming to see me at lunch time.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Watched the Mull Secret Scotland episode this evening, very enjoyable. Loved the Eas Fors Waterfall, looked well worth a visit. Good to be reminded of Calgary Bay too, it’s been a while since we’ve been there. And Fingals Cave of course, another must see destination that we’ve not yet got to. So we’ve put Mull well up on our list of places to go once we can. Would love to see a sea eagle too !


I cannot see the attraction of sea eagles myself. They were introduced by people with no care for whoever lived and farmed here. They have decimated other wildlife as well. Easy enough to see but for a definite view go with the boat which feeds them.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> As it happens, HAL bumped off the crew because hed been lied to. He had been programmed to process information truthfully and without concealment. Having been thus programmed by Dr Chandra, his creator, he was then ordered by the government to lie to the ships crew about the real reason for the mission (the 'alien' specilist crew were placed in suspended animation to preven them letting slip to Poole or Bowman).
> 
> This conflict drove HAL into a type of psychosis, and the only way out he could see was to dispose of the crew and continue the mission alone. Its all explained in great depth in the book 2010.
> 
> Fantastic film, still looks fresh and convincing today. Its the same age as me and its definitely aged a bit better than I have!


He became paranoid, unlike his twin SAL.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2020)

I (did) have a camera up the old todger/johnson/john thomas (any other names???) Into the bladder... every 6 months.
As I have been clear for 5 years they changed it to every 12 months.......due last April.
Then Covid hit and everything went belly up.
Well, they just phoned me to make an appointment.
Got to be honest here, I am bricking it now.
If it makes sense, no camera = no problem so I felt quite smug.
They tell you to relax while they shove a camera up  but all the while you are dreading hearing those words


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2020)

WoW......life is complicated.
Hospital just been back on.
Nov 17th I have to self isolate.
Nov 18th 08.35 i have to turn up for swabs up my nose and down my throat.
Then self isolate again.
Nov 20th........a different hospital where I have the camera.
Assuming everything is clear I can't even go to the pub to celebrate


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> WoW......life is complicated.
> Hospital just been back on.
> Nov 17th I have to self isolate.
> Nov 18th 08.35 i have to turn up for swabs up my nose and down my throat.
> ...


It's starting to feel like life will never be the same again......at least for a considerable time.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> WoW......life is complicated.
> Hospital just been back on.
> Nov 17th I have to self isolate.
> Nov 18th 08.35 i have to turn up for swabs up my nose and down my throat.
> ...


Would you want to go to the pub to celebrate after having a camera there?

Best o'luck though, on all the parts of this.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Would you want to go to the pub to celebrate after having a camera there?
> 
> Best o'luck though, on all the parts of this.


TBH.......MrsD normally goes with me. Each time we say "if all is clear we will go for a celebration meal".......what actually happens is, I am so drained that I can't face food.
I will make sure I have a decent malt in the house for this one.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's starting to feel like life will never be the same again......at least for a considerable time.




Hopefully with this new vaccine there will be light at the end of the tunnel finally. I hear they are going to partner with other companies to produce more of the vaccine. This one will give other researchers time to produce finnese other vaccines.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TBH.......MrsD normally goes with me. Each time we say "if all is clear we will go for a celebration meal".......what actually happens is, I am so drained that I can't face food.
> I will make sure I have a decent malt in the house for this one.


An "all clear" drink/meal is a different matter. I was thinking "a drink now it's done".


----------



## numbnuts (10 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> WoW......life is complicated.
> Hospital just been back on.
> Nov 17th I have to self isolate.
> Nov 18th 08.35 i have to turn up for swabs up my nose and down my throat.
> ...


Think yourself lucky it ain't a box Brownie camera 
good luck with the tests


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> WoW......life is complicated.
> Hospital just been back on.
> Nov 17th I have to self isolate.
> *Nov 18th 08.35 i have to turn up for swabs up my nose and down my throat.*
> ...


Isn't it throat first then nose?


----------



## numbnuts (10 Nov 2020)

The naked chef has been busy again making another batch of mince pies,
I would like to know who eats them all as it can't be just me


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Nov 2020)

I wonder which I’m going to get first, the coronavirus vaccine or an appointment for the dental checkup that I should have had in May ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Nov 2020)

I've just had a notification from the Barking Cat that they've some new cask beers available for delivery. 
What caught my eye was the Brew from Tiny Rebel Brewery in Newport. It's " Stay Puft Imperial Coconut Creme Edition" a double 9% Porter. 
I've fond memories of drinking something similar at the Wimborne Beer festival a few years back. That one was called " Gurt Coconuts", it was like drinking a deliciously warming liquid Bounty Bar. 😁


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Isn't it throat first then nose?


No idea tbh.
Not looking forward to it either way.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've just had a notification from the Barking Cat that they've some new cask beers available for delivery.
> What caught my eye was the Brew from Tiny Rebel Brewery in Newport. It's " Stay Puft Imperial Coconut Creme Edition" a double 9% Porter.
> I've fond memories of drinking something similar at the Wimborne Beer festival a few years back. That one was called " Gurt Coconuts", it was like drinking a deliciously warming liquid Bounty Bar. 😁


Sounds disgusting 
Beer should taste like erhh beer


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds disgusting
> Beer should taste like erhh beer


I wasn't sure about the " Gurt Coconuts" at first tasting. Oddly enough it didn't taste too rich. It took me about five pints before I decided I definitely liked it 😉


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds disgusting
> Beer should taste like erhh beer



We've all heard the old wives tales of what goes into Scrumpy, I've heard that Newport Brewery are straining their Coconut Porter through Welshies Bloomers


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've just had a notification from the Barking Cat that they've some new cask beers available for delivery.
> What caught my eye was the Brew from Tiny Rebel Brewery in Newport. It's " Stay Puft Imperial Coconut Creme Edition" a double 9% Porter.
> I've fond memories of drinking something similar at the Wimborne Beer festival a few years back. That one was called " Gurt Coconuts", it was like drinking a deliciously warming liquid Bounty Bar. 😁


I had a Stay Puft 9% porter last year at our local yuppie bar.
Must say it was delish.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've just had a notification from the Barking Cat that they've some new cask beers available for delivery.
> What caught my eye was the Brew from Tiny Rebel Brewery in Newport. It's *" Stay Puft Imperial Coconut Creme Edition"* a double 9% Porter.
> I've fond memories of drinking something similar at the Wimborne Beer festival a few years back. That one was called " Gurt Coconuts", it was like drinking a deliciously warming liquid Bounty Bar. 😁


GhostBuster!!


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I had a Stay Puft 9% porter last year at our local yuppie bar.
> Must say it was delish.


Yuppies in Devon, whatever next?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We've all heard the old wives tales of what goes into Scrumpy, I've heard that Newport Brewery are straining their Coconut Porter through Welshies Bloomers


In that case put me down for 15 casks


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> In that case put me down for 15 casks


I've got 2 gallons of scrumpy brewing in the kitchen at the moment. Costs me £3.50 a gallon.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Nov 2020)

Reminds me of a time when I lived in Llandudno
went to a local pub for dinner and they had a guest beer on
Dark Side of the Moose - by the Purple Moose Brewery from Porthmadog
Amazing as draft!!
unfortunately I had the car with me so I could only have 1 pint - went back by bike a few days later but they had moved onto to something else


----------



## Paulus (10 Nov 2020)

Good day fellow retirees.
I've been busy this morning, up early and out with the dog. 
Went to Sainsbugs to collect the months shopping, there were no delivery slots available when I ordered.
I have been messing about in the garden for a couple of hours as the weather is quite warm and sunny.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Nov 2020)

Hello - help and advise required

I normally frequent a different forum

but they do not seem to understand cycling - seem to think computers are more important - 
and there seem to be some helpful, intelligent and friendly people on here

so I though I would ask here

so - problem
I get up far earlier than my wife - but don't really function all that well for a while - pre second coffee for example
normally I watch pre-recorded cycling on the tele for a while
last few months have been great - loads of stuff recorded - Tour, Giro, Vuelta - plus several other races such as World Championships etc etc

but - yesterday - disaster - I have finished the Vuelta - and that was the last I have recorded
and there are no more left

Come Friday I will be OK for a few days because F1 will be on for a couple of days (yes - I will watch the whole of practise it is a bit like live Grand Tour commentary which the break has gone off and naff all will happen for the next 150 km and the commentators have to talk rubbish for the next few hours - it can be hilarious!!)

but - before that - I used to watch Wheeler Dealers and 'Find it Fix it Flog it' but there is only so much of that you can watch before you want to hit Simon O'Brian over the head with a next damn coffee table he has made from half a cartwheel and 10 yards fo rusty pipe 
and I'm not allowed to do that as he is our local Cycling Commissionaire - I think - dunno what he does!

anyway - what else can I watch???

especially as some days are getting too wet for a bike ride (OK - I'm a wimp) 

any help will be appreciated
probably


----------



## oldwheels (10 Nov 2020)

Up early to get to the coop before 9 o’clock with usual unhelpful chat with manager. They refuse to stock oatmeal and I suggested reinstating the shelf in front of the tills to make loading shopping bags easier. Couldn’t care less. 
Next stop pharmacy who for first time in months opened promptly at 9 o’clock.
Dreich kind of day with a strong damp wind but decided to go out on trike anyway. Actually rather nice and virtually no traffic. One cycling couple who look like tourists and 2 tourist or recent refugee cars. They drive slowly and cautiously while local vehicles are courteous to me they are boot to the floor mostly.
A pair of swans have appeared probably for the winter and a few buzzards came to check me out as well as a kestrel hovering just beside the road.
The picture gives an idea of conditions.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey


We went to watch it in a cinema in Helensburgh with the kids. I think it was the winter of discontent as there was no heating in the place. Freezing.


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hello - help and advise required
> 
> I normally frequent a different forum
> 
> ...


Escape to the Country.
Flog It!
Coast v Country.
Car SOS.
Homes under the Hammer.

That lot should keep you going for a while.


----------



## gavroche (10 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hello - help and advise required
> 
> I normally frequent a different forum
> 
> ...


You tube will give you loads of cycling related programs.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hello - help and advise required
> 
> I normally frequent a different forum
> 
> ...


You could listen to The Cycling Podcast and its various offshoots


----------



## numbnuts (10 Nov 2020)

Just been for a 5 mile walk it was quite warm


----------



## GM (10 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I (did) have a camera up the old todger/johnson/john thomas (any other names???) Into the bladder... every 6 months.
> As I have been clear for 5 years they changed it to every 12 months.......due last April.
> Then Covid hit and everything went belly up.
> Well, they just phoned me to make an appointment.
> ...




Dave you have my deepest sympathy. 4 years ago I had a kidney stent put in for 6 weeks, when they came to take it out all was well until they put the sedation drops down the old one eyed, I nearly hit the roof ......( apologies for anyone having their lunch )

Hope it goes well for you next time!


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2020)

I have been for a bimble, 53 miles over to Wellesbourne and back, what happened to the sunshine they forecast? The ride down was ridden in dull grey murky conditions with regular light showers, not nice at all, the ride back was dry but murky. The roads were wet, muddy and in places covered in wet leaves, made corner entry interesting, looking at the road and trying to work out if its safe to just chuck it in, or do I need to sit up and tip toe through. A regular route thats a bit lumpy in places, I did plenty of spin it up like a demon descending, then grovelling up hill going that slow I thought I might fall off. It was a good morning out on my fixed though.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Hopefully with this new vaccine there will be light at the end of the tunnel finally. I hear they are going to partner with other companies to produce more of the vaccine. This one will give other researchers time to produce finnese other vaccines.


I don't like to be a wet blanket but my thought is this. It's 90% effective so how do I know if I'm one of the 10%??? Another is if 10% aren't protected does that mean I should carry on social distancing etc. etc. until the bulk of the population have been treated? Or do I just associate with old people?


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I don't like to be a wet blanket but my thought is this. It's 90% effective so how do I know if I'm one of the 10%??? Another is if 10% aren't protected does that mean I should carry on social distancing etc. etc. until the bulk of the population have been treated? Or do I just associate with old people?


It's not so much about protecting the individual, more about protecting the population as a whole.


----------



## pawl (10 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Up early to get to the coop before 9 o’clock with usual unhelpful chat with manager. They refuse to stock oatmeal and I suggested reinstating the shelf in front of the tills to make loading shopping bags easier. Couldn’t care less.
> Next stop pharmacy who for first time in months opened promptly at 9 o’clock.
> Dreich kind of day with a strong damp wind but decided to go out on trike anyway. Actually rather nice and virtually no traffic. One cycling couple who look like tourists and 2 tourist or recent refugee cars. They drive slowly and cautiously while local vehicles are courteous to me they are boot to the floor mostly.
> A pair of swans have appeared probably for the winter and a few buzzards came to check me out as well as a kestrel hovering just beside the road.
> ...







Great photo.Those moody brooding type of photos are so atmospheric


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's not so much about protecting the individual, more about protecting the population as a whole.


Which brings up the subject of getting enough people vaccinated
and how many people believe in dumb anti-vax theories

lets hope there are enough people who get the vaccine to drop the problem down to levels where the hospitals can cope with no issues

which is about the best we can hope for at the moment


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I don't like to be a wet blanket but my thought is this. It's 90% effective so how do I know if I'm one of the 10%??? Another is if 10% aren't protected does that mean I should carry on social distancing etc. etc. until the bulk of the population have been treated? Or do I just associate with old people?




Your as bad as Mr WD. He always looks on the bright side as well.

And although 1 in 10 might get it, that doesn't mean you will die.


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Your as bad as Mr WD. He always looks on the bright side as well.


Pessimists drive me up the wall.

Along with people who apologise about everything.
And people with no confidence.
And people who refuse to try anything new because 'they don't like it'.
And ignorant people.
And bullies.
And..........and.........and.......

It's a long list.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Escape to the Country.
> *Flog It!*
> Coast v Country.
> Car SOS.
> ...


Flog It, is set up. The fee for listing the items is never taken into account*. Often it'd wipe out any gain made.
*Often a set fee per item, or more usually 15 - 25% of the hammer price.
Homes Under The Hammer, Auctioneers fee's & VAT, payable on top(often as much as a 1/3 of the hammer price) aren't included in the "price paid".

The figures just look better if you don't mention them.


----------



## gavroche (10 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I don't like to be a wet blanket but my thought is this. It's 90% effective so how do I know if I'm one of the 10%??? Another is if 10% aren't protected does that mean I should carry on social distancing etc. etc. until the bulk of the population have been treated? Or do I just associate with old people?


My wife and I , we have decided not to have it when we are offered it ( both over 70 now.) We would rather wait until it has been tested fully as we think all those people will be used as guinea pigs for now.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Pessimists drive me up the wall.
> 
> Along with people who apologise about everything.
> And people with no confidence.
> ...


Your half empty glass needs something doing to it.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2020)

I am quite chuffed .
I have just walked to the Spar shop...... a bit less than 2 miles there and back.
First time I have been able do a real walk for many weeks.
Did quite well. OK my legs know they have had a walk but they are not shaky or wobbling.
Lets hope that is a good sign.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> My wife and I , we have decided not to have it when we are offered it ( both over 70 now.) We would rather wait until it has *been tested fully* as we think all those people will be used as guinea pigs for now.



Ditto, for me (73), not sure about Mrs @BoldonLad.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Nov 2020)

Good day people. Pretty decent weather here, mild and mainly sunny. I've been for a 47 miler which punctures apart was good. For some reason my pump has begun to double up as a valve extractor - unscrew it and the valve comes out. Weird and needs investigation. Fortunately I carry CO2 as well.

Tested my Stanley Travel mug - still drinkable after 3¾ hours.

Now it's grass cutting, ironing and housework!


----------



## 12boy (10 Nov 2020)

What I've read is the first to get the vaccine will be health care workers, then at risk folks, then regular folks. Also more research is needed into vaccine effectiveness vis a vis age or other health concerns. I may have been exposed due to my own stupidity, and we have to wait 5 days before a test can be done. This will delay our trip to Denver to see the grandchild. TBH, I haven't felt well since yesterday, so getting the test will be a good thing. For myself, I would rather wait until he is little older, but my son is insisting we go before his paternity leave ends. Just getting ready to go exhausted my wife. We'd planned to go yesterday but the roads were bad and we also learned about the Covid exposure so she slept most of yesterday. I've tried to explain to the kids how badly the cancer meds are kicking her ass, but they don't want to believe it. Losing their Mom is terrifying to them, but not acknowledging this is not the answer. Be well and not as careless as I was.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> My wife and I , we have decided not to have it when we are offered it ( both over 70 now.) We would rather wait until it has been tested fully as we think all those people will be used as guinea pigs for now.


Me I don't care a dam if it is offered I'd take it, if I end up a guinea pig , it may just help someone else


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2020)

Gas boiler/plumber guy came yesterday. He reckons that my combi-boiler fault is _probably _an iffy rubbery/plastic pipe routing water from the condenser. (I didn't mention to him that I took the front off the boiler myself back in the spring when the fault developed. I wanted to see if I could spot anything, and suspected the same pipe... Don't worry - I wasn't about to mess about doing illegal repairs!) That will be a pretty cheap thing to replace. If it turns out that the problem has NOT been fixed, then we can move on from there.

He will also be fitting a pressure relief valve on the water supply to the house because the pressure from the main is currently stupidly high. If I tried to rinse a mug and turned the tap on too quickly it would knock the mug out of my hand and spray water all over the kitchen! It causes terrible water hammer in the property every time the washing machine cuts the water flow, or after the toilet cistern refills.

His 3rd job is to replace the valve in the radiator in the attic bedroom. It causes horrendous hammer in the heating system when it tries to cut the flow into the radiator. Doctor Google suggested the problem was that somebody had fitted a unidirectional valve the wrong way round and it should be replaced with a bidirectional one. Gas guy said... "_somebody fitted a unidirectional valve the wrong way round and it should be replaced with a bidirectional one_", which sounds about right!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Nov 2020)

Catching up with the thoughts of Nicola just now, they seem reasonable enough. Pity about the new level 3 areas but when you see the graphs it doesn’t look like she had any choice.
For us the main effect of being in a level 3 Local Authority is that we’re not allowed out of it. That wouldn’t be a problem if we were in the middle of a big rural LA but our LA is City of Edinburgh so it gives us a very limited scope for going for country walks for example. Fortunately for cycling from the house you can go where you like so long as you don’t stop in a neighbouring LA.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> My wife and I , we have decided not to have it when we are offered it ( both over 70 now.) We would rather wait until it has been tested fully as we think all those people will be used as guinea pigs for now.


Our Patient support group meet three times a year ( virtually since Covid)
We usually have a guest speaker and coincidentally last year we had an expert give a talk on Clinical Trials, how they work, procedures, ethics etc.
I found it really interesting, the various stages / control groups / ethics etc were explained.
The Covid vaccine trial is double blinded so the people administering and the patients have no idea if they are getting placebo or vaccine.
Once the trial has run its course they " unblind" the results and see if the incidence is lower in the vaccine group than the control group. They use statistical analysis to work out how effective ( or not) the treatment is.
When they do trials with interim analysis they will stop the trial if the effectiveness of the treatment is found to be above a certain threshold, as continuing with the placebo group would be unethical. 
They will also stop if there are indications of adverse side effects. 

That's the general gist of what I remember from the talk, if the Pfizer vaccine was 90% effective that is outstanding and the trial would be immediately halted. 
As ever, don't listen to the twitterati or some random "expert" on Farcebook or the Red tops, do a bit of reading of the NHS or similar trustworthy sources.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That's the general gist of what I remember from the talk, if the Pfizer vaccine was 90% effective that is outstanding and the trial would be immediately halted.


So far, 94 participants have caught coronavirus, of whom 90% had been given placebo. The trial will continue until there have been 164 cases.

That fits in with what you suggest, except that they will continue just a bit longer.

I did wonder why they have that 'magic number' in mind. They obviously need a big enough number to be statistically valid, but don't want to carry on indefinitely.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> So far, 94 participants have caught coronavirus, of whom 90% were given placebo. The trial will continue until there have been 164 cases.
> 
> That fits in with what you suggest, except that they will continue just a bit longer.
> 
> I did wonder why they have that 'magic number' in mind. They obviously need a big enough number to be statistically valid, but don't want to carry on indefinitely.



Yes that makes sense, I know there's a lot of statistical analysis involved. There's a wonderful podcast "more or less" which digs into the numbers and statistics behind various announcements and news items etc.
It's always an eye opener to see how the data can be "selectively presented" to give a misleading interpretation of the facts.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's not so much about protecting the individual, more about protecting the population as a whole.


I agree but do see also see it as both. Think it can put one in a bit of a quandary. By the time I qualify I'll have been following all the precautions for +/- 15 months, at least. I only have a question about the 10% because I'd hate to find I'd wasted those 15 months by dropping my guard because I've been vaccinated.

I will take it if offered.

I'm not a pessimist 😄


----------



## gavroche (10 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I agree but do see also see it as both. Think it can put one in a bit of a quandary. By the time I qualify I'll have been following all the precautions for +/- 15 months, at least. I only have a question about the 10% because I'd hate to find I'd wasted those 15 months by dropping my guard because I've been vaccinated.
> 
> I will take it if offered.
> 
> I'm not a pessimist 😄


It has nothing to do with being a pessimist but all to do with being a realist. I am an optimist by nature but don't trust governments in times of crisis. No government will be truthful in real hardships and will always distort statistics in order not to panic the public so I will wait a bit until we know for sure how effective the vaccine really is and I hope I won't have to wait too long.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day people. Pretty decent weather here, mild and mainly sunny. I've been for a 47 miler which punctures apart was good. For some reason my pump has begun to double up as a valve extractor - unscrew it and the valve comes out. Weird and needs investigation. Fortunately I carry CO2 as well.
> 
> Tested my Stanley Travel mug - still drinkable after 3¾ hours.
> 
> Now it's grass cutting, ironing and housework!


That will be a presta valve I assume. I had one tube which did that but tightened it up a bit and seemed to work or is the stem bent and catching perhaps.


----------



## rustybolts (10 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Up early to get to the coop before 9 o’clock with usual unhelpful chat with manager. They refuse to stock oatmeal and I suggested reinstating the shelf in front of the tills to make loading shopping bags easier. Couldn’t care less.
> Next stop pharmacy who for first time in months opened promptly at 9 o’clock.
> Dreich kind of day with a strong damp wind but decided to go out on trike anyway. Actually rather nice and virtually no traffic. One cycling couple who look like tourists and 2 tourist or recent refugee cars. They drive slowly and cautiously while local vehicles are courteous to me they are boot to the floor mostly.
> A pair of swans have appeared probably for the winter and a few buzzards came to check me out as well as a kestrel hovering just beside the road.
> ...


 as soon as I saw your impressive photograph I hear the Beatles "Long and Winding Road " playing in my head ( a lot of funny things rattle around in my head ) , can almost hear the freewheel clicking


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2020)

Time for The Yorkshire Vet


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Time for The Yorkshire Vet


A bit of a way to travel, or is there summat you're keeping quiet about?


----------



## dickyknees (10 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> For some reason my pump has begun to double up as a valve extractor - unscrew it and the valve comes out. Weird and needs investigation.


I have a pump like that. I solved it by buying one of these. 
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/stans-no-tubes-core-remover
Also I now try and make sure any new tubes I buy have one piece Presta valves.


----------



## screenman (10 Nov 2020)

I went out on the bike for an hour today, it was brilliant.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I went out on the bike for an hour today, it was brilliant.


Picture(s) or it never happened!


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

Advert at the top off the page!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Advert at the top off the page!
> View attachment 557559


Big Google is watching us! 

As for the plumbing work on this house... The pipes here are clunking away like mad as my neighbours get ready for bed, turning taps on and off, flushing their toilet etc. It used to really make me jump because it sounds like somebody is upstairs here and dropping something heavy on the floor. I have got used to it, but it is still annoying and might eventually cause leaks somewhere.

The water supply for the rest of the street passes through my cellar which is probably why I am getting these big water pressure variations. The pipe comes in from the road outside, goes across my cellar and through into the neighbour's cellar. My water supply spurs off that inlet pipe.

I'm hoping that the inlet PRV will reduce the fluctuations and give a nice steady QUIET water supply here.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Big Google is watching us!


We're not that big a danger, to them.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> We're not that big a danger, to them.


They may not want our obedience, but they _do _want our money!


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> That will be a presta valve I assume. I had one tube which did that but tightened it up a bit and seemed to work or is the stem bent and catching perhaps.



Some presta valves have removable cores, these can cause problems by working loose,


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> They may not want our obedience, but they _do _want our money!


Bit late though, you've got yours fixed.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bit late though, you've got yours fixed.


No, the engineer just called in on his way home to check things out. He has given my landlady a quote which she accepted. I am waiting for him to contact me to arrange a time to do the work. Hopefully it won't be long because it will be getting pretty cold here soon, unless we have a very mild winter.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> No, the engineer just called in on his way home to check things out. He has given my landlady a quote which she accepted. I am waiting for him to contact me to arrange a time to do the work. Hopefully it won't be long because it will be getting pretty cold here soon, unless we have a very mild winter.


Any unusual vehicles in your area?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any unusual vehicles in your area?


I'm not getting out much recently... On my brief excursions I haven't noticed anything 'unusual'. What have I missed?!


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not getting out much recently... On my brief excursions I haven't noticed anything 'unusual'. What have I missed?!


You're the one they seem to be interested in, same day boiler repair.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're the one they seem to be interested in, same day boiler repair.


Ah... No, not seen them.

Anyway, as long as this one reappears soon and sorts everything out, I'll be happy.

Apparently, tradesmen in the valley have been very busy recently and increasingly hard to get hold of.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ah... No, not seen them.
> 
> Anyway, as long as this one reappears soon and sorts everything out, I'll be happy.
> 
> Apparently, tradesmen in the valley have been very busy recently and increasingly hard to get hold of.


The same all over. One major one has had to close up shop for the time being. Too many positives among their engineers. Simple step of not wanting to spread it.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2020)

Morning. Chucking it down yet again  Everywhere is saturated and running out of roads or tracks that don't have standing water or mud now.


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2020)

Morning. It's dark ennit. . No rain here  well not yet anyway.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Nov 2020)

Morning all, dark and gloomy and windy, with rain forecast. 
As ever, I have no plans for the day.


----------



## Paulus (11 Nov 2020)

Morning all, just getting light here.
A cloudy day is forecast. 
It is my son's last day of isolation since one of his colleagues tested positive. He took most of the unit into isolation just as a large engineering job was about to start. 
He has had two tests, both negative, so he is back to work tomorrow. 
He has not done well in isolation, he is a very sporty, active, outdoor type of person.
Stay safe everyone, stay smart 😉


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> That will be a presta valve I assume. I had one tube which did that but tightened it up a bit and seemed to work or is the stem bent and catching perhaps.





dickyknees said:


> I have a pump like that. I solved it by buying one of these.
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/stans-no-tubes-core-remover
> Also I now try and make sure any new tubes I buy have one piece Presta valves.


Thank you both for this, I will be investigating later. It's happened twice recently, the first time on a bent valve on a tubeless tyre but yesterday was a brand new tube I'd to use by the roadside. CO2 worked instantly.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Some presta valves have removable cores, these can cause problems by working loose,


Yes, each had a removable valve but yesterday's was a brand new tube fitted by the road.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Chucking it down yet again  Everywhere is saturated and running out of roads or tracks that don't have standing water or mud now.


Same round here, every lane is filthy. The winter bike will get a lot of TLC today.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, each had a removable valve but yesterday's was a brand new tube fitted by the road.



Some years ago one of the tube makers, I can't remember who it was, had a faulty batch of tubes with presta valves, the valves hadn't been tightened properly in the factory, I had a box of them and every time I took a new one out the box I had to check that the core was tight.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
A couple of DIY jobs this morning then a stroll up to the Park. Our route should take us past the War Memorial about 11ish. 
Daughter and granddaughter are popping round later so I'll be going for a run with our daughter 🏃‍♂️
Off to Screwfix soon, stay safe
🌞☕


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2020)

Back from a very soggy 10k. Slower than a slow thing but pleased I found the motivation to go out in that weather. 

I see Lezyne have started to supply their pumps with a built in core tool now. Quite handy, although I have already bought some of the little ones to pop in my saddle bag anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

Well good day to you all. Now it's light the weather looks quite bright and blowy - grass needs cutting so hope this will dry it.

Slept from 10.00 till 7.00 and feel very perky today - I can't believe the extent my mood varies through this crisis. So lots will be done:

Upstairs housework
Bike TLC
Make tea
Visit bike shop for sundries for my new gravel/winter bike, bottle cages, bag etc. AND a bell**
** Haven't had a bell since I was around 12. I have a thing about riders on towpaths, usually on MTBs, who speed up behind walkers with no warning forcing one to jump aside without a word of thanks. I'm not going to be one of these on gravel rides, I shall speed up behind them furiously ringing my bell! 😄😄


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Running out of jobs to do, weather's crap, pubs are closed, can't go away in the van.........but apart from that, everything's hunkydorey.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, each had a removable valve but yesterday's was a brand new tube fitted by the road.


Paul. You do know the tube goes INSIDE the tyre don't you.
Just offering my vast experience here of course


----------



## numbnuts (11 Nov 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Paul. You do know the tube goes INSIDE the tyre don't you.
> Just offering my vast experience here of course


Oh shoot!! Really? I always wondered why everyone else took so long to change a tube - I'll let my buddies in on this one. 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2020)

Good morning all .
Job one is to clean up all that tissue from the utility room..... the tissue from when I didn't check pockets before putting the washing in. since it happened I have not felt good but (strangely) started to feel stronger yesterday...... so will attack it this morning.
Job two. The aunty will be in respite for 6 weeks. Her freezer is packed with M&S ready meals and MrsD wants to rescue any near to the sell by date..........we are not eating much but can handle one meal between us.
After that......no idea.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh shoot!! Really? I always wondered why everyone else took so long to change a tube - I'll let my buddies in on this one. 🤔


If I can go through life helping just one person each week I will be satisfied and god will reward me..


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2020)

This picture came up on my facebook page on the my memories section. Kinwalsey Lane 12 months ago on my way to Middleton Hall.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2020)

2nd thoughts (and 3rd thoughts)
Walking back from yesterdays walk I thought......"I think I could handle a 10 miler"
Next thought was "oh sh*t, I gave my bike to my son 2 weeks ago
3rd thought......if/when I recover from this do I really want an ebike or get another hybrid....... I do/did enjoy the exercise.
decisions decisions.
@Drago @welsh dragon any thoughts ??


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 2nd thoughts (and 3rd thoughts)
> Walking back from yesterdays walk I thought......"I think I could handle a 10 miler"
> Next thought was "oh sh*t, I gave my bike to my son 2 weeks ago
> 3rd thought......if/when I recover from this do I really want an ebike or get another hybrid....... I do/did enjoy the exercise.
> ...




I would wait until you recover fully before you make any decisions on what if any bike you want. Getting one now may be the wrong thing to do.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

Right, I must depart. Jobs to do.


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Running out of jobs to do, weather's crap, pubs are closed, can't go away in the van.........but apart from that, everything's hunkydorey.



Look on the positive side, if you can find one.


----------



## dickyknees (11 Nov 2020)

Bore da pawb. 

Wind has picked up from the South and is 30 gusting to 45 mph. Undecided on today’s activities. 
I’ll have another cup of tea and ponder. 🤔


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> This picture came up on my facebook page on the my memories section. Kinwalsey Lane 12 months ago on my way to Middleton Hall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good job you got mudguards on.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Good job you got mudguards on.



I don't ride without them.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Nov 2020)

One of those days when you wonder if it is even worth getting out of bed. Pouring rain and gales set to continue all day. Every forecast for the near future has rain in it. Good job I got out yesterday.
Stove fired up and off to put soup on.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> One of those days when you wonder if it is even worth getting out of bed. Pouring rain and gales set to continue all day. Every forecast for the near future has rain in it. Good job I got out yesterday.
> Stove fired up and off to put soup on.


I trust you got out of bed before putting the soup on


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Bore da pawb.
> 
> Wind has picked up from the South and is 30 gusting to 45 mph. Undecided on today’s activities.
> I’ll have another cup of tea and ponder. 🤔




I think I will spend most of my day pondering and drinking coffee of course


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If I can go through life helping just one person each week I will be satisfied and god will reward me..


Loki's good like that.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If I can go through life helping just one person each week I will be satisfied and god will reward me..


Bit late to be starting now though.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2020)

Why is it that everything seems to be from China these days. Expecting something but it won't be here for about 3 or 4 weeks. 

Looks like we might have rain soon as well so more  is needed.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Why is it that everything seems to be from China these days. Expecting something but it won't be here for about 3 or 4 weeks.
> 
> Looks like we might have rain soon as well so more  is needed.


95% of the worlds supply of bloomers come from China..... fact.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2020)

OMG. I have just remembered that tomorrow is bin day.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2020)

Nice and quiet on Croyde beach this morning.
Sea was a bit rough and there was one solitary surfer out there. Eejit. 
You would think they would know better, especially after Sunday when they pulled a local well known surfer off the beach at Woolacombe. They couldn't revive him.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG. I have just remembered that tomorrow is bin day.


And here. So our black bin has to be out tonight as they are emptied about 0630.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And here. So our black bin has to be out tonight as they are emptied about 0630.


Ours has just been emptied.
They all work late round here.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Nov 2020)

Went for a walk, windy but the rain has held off so far. The landfill bin has been collected.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Ours has just been emptied.
> They all work late round here.


Bloody lazy Devonians


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

So chores done and after a brew I can clean the bike. Yesterday's puncture has deflated  again. Bugger.

Just been to the LBS for bits 'n' bobs. I think I may have seen the ultimate in bike accessories which didn't need inventing!!

It's possible to buy a bottle cage with a small box which clips on to the base. The box contains a multi-tool. Now it's a very good Lezyne tool but £50 for the whole thing???? Buy a new jersey with big pockets for less 😄😄😄

I'm mean really? No wonder people take the piss out of roadies!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

Forgot, though I shouldn't have. I happened to catch a few minutes of the BBC Live broadcast of the Memorial Day service.

I must say I thought this service with the minimum of people, quiet, no fuss, no crowds etc. was far more dignified than the usual ceremony.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Nov 2020)

Watched the last episode of The Queens Gambit on Netflix last night , sad its over, it was great. Anybody got any suggestions for good things to watch on the box? I go easy on myself from Mid November till next January begins and do little work and let the wonky old body replenish itself a bit . Just dragged out the treadmill and knocked the dust off it .


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Watched the last episode of The Queens Gambit on Netflix last night , sad its over, it was great. Anybody got any suggestions for good things to watch on the box? I go easy on myself from Mid November till next January begins and do little work and let the wonky old body replenish itself a bit . Just dragged out the treadmill and knocked the dust off it .


We don't watch any day time tv....not knocking it, its just something we have never done.
I record 2 daytime progs on "homes in the sun". TBH the voice of the presenter is dreadful and really grates but we enjoy looking at all the lovely holiday areas.
Then (in these dark afternoons) we switch on at 1600 to watch
Tipping point
The chase
The news.....maybe......if we are bothered.
The 2 recorded programs
Maybe some police interceptors progs .
And that's about it


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We don't watch any day time tv....not knocking it, its just something we have never done.





Dave7 said:


> Then (in these dark afternoons) we switch on at 1600 to watch
> Tipping point
> The chase...


I think I detect a slight contradiction there!


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I think I detect a slight contradiction there!



And I did. My Good Lady watches most of the daytime telly, I don't but catch the odd thing now and again.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Forgot, though I shouldn't have. I happened to catch a few minutes of the BBC Live broadcast of the Memorial Day service.
> 
> I must say I thought this service with the minimum of people, quiet, no fuss, no crowds etc. was far more dignified than the usual ceremony.



I was cleaning the bathroom, came downstairs and they had just started the minutes silence, I hadn't realised what the time was, yes, the service without the crowds looks better.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Nov 2020)

I only look at Netflix very late at night , there are so many confounded choices on it and most of it is absolute rubbish , was looking for a gem like queens gambit that someone of my vintage would appreciate.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2020)

I bought a multi tool. It arrived today. It's cordless and has quite a few little Sanding bits.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> And I did. My Good Lady watches most of the daytime telly, I don't but catch the odd thing now and again.


My brother-in-law uses his TV the way that many people use a radio. It must be on pretty much 12 hours a day, 365 days a year. Exceptions being when he is shopping, walking the dog, gardening, or on holiday.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> My brother-in-law uses his TV the way that many people use a radio. It must be on pretty much 12 hours a day, 365 days a year. Exceptions being when he is shopping, walking the dog, gardening, or on holiday.



Sounds like my Good Lady, she uses it like a comfort blanket.


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2020)

My SIL records the soap whilst she watches them in case there is a power cut (yes I know) they do have catch up and Iplayer etc.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I think I detect a slight contradiction there!


Not really.
Dark winter days 1600 does not count as day time tv imo...... as I get up at 0600ish then 1600 is nearly bed time


----------



## numbnuts (11 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I bought a multi tool. It arrived today. It's cordless and has quite a few little Sanding bits.


I've just been having a look at them, what make did you buy ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2020)

I got a "Middle of Lidl" one a few weeks back. Looks very well made with lots of accessories included. My problem is I bought it for a specific task but I can't for the life of me remember what it was


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2020)

I have 2 multitools, one 240v the other rechargeable, they both get used.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not really.
> Dark winter days 1600 does not count as day time tv imo...... as I get up at 0600ish then 1600 is nearly bed time


Mid-'morning' for me! 

'Evening' starts around 21:00.

'Night' is something like 02:00 - 10:00.


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2020)

I did not go out on the bike for an hour today.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Sounds like my Good Lady, she uses it like a comfort blanket.


My sister has the same reaction as you! She thinks that the TV is on way more than it should be...


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just been having a look at them, what make did you buy ?




This one. It's really small. Fits into ypur hand and works brilliantly


----------



## pawl (11 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I bought a multi tool. It arrived today. It's cordless and has quite a few little Sanding bits.





Does it have a chain breaker and tyre levers.


Oops just seen the multi tool you bought .Stupid boy as Mr Manering would say.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Does it have a chain breaker and tyre levers.




No.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2020)

It's lovely.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's lovely.
> 
> View attachment 557652


Tell you what, you could make some serious savings on dental bills using that for DIY tooth-fettling!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I bought a multi tool. It arrived today. It's cordless and has quite a few little Sanding bits.


Does it have an attachment for scraping the inside of y fronts ??
Just asking for someone I know


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Does it have an attachment for scraping the inside of y fronts ??
> Just asking for someone I know




Thankfully no.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's lovely.
> 
> View attachment 557652


I like a woman who appreciates a good tool.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Tell you what, you could make some serious savings on dental bills using that for DIY tooth-fettling!




Mr WD has some real dental drills


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I like a woman who appreciates a good tool.




Or a right tool


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I bought a multi tool. It arrived today. It's cordless and has quite a few little Sanding bits.


My multi-tool is cordless, crap at sanding but great for tightening bolts and splitting chains.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> My multi-tool is cordless, crap at sanding but great for tightening bolts and splitting chains.


Oooops......just seen @pawl has done that one.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

I punctured yesterday. Struggled at the time to fully inflate the tyre but got home. Inflated to correct pressure last night, flat as a pancake this morning. 

Tyre off, which was filthy, washed it and examined closely - found six, yes SIX, small nicks with glass in them and one deep cut. Goodness knows what I rode through!! 

Binned tyre and inner tube.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> This one. It's really small. Fits into ypur hand and works brilliantly
> 
> View attachment 557651


Oh is one of those I'm after one of these
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WORX-WX6...548334?hash=item2ab83bb9ae:g:j4cAAOSwZoVeIYRW


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Oh is one of those I'm after one of these
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WORX-WX6...548334?hash=item2ab83bb9ae:g:j4cAAOSwZoVeIYRW




Ah. Totally different thing


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It's lovely.
> 
> View attachment 557652


It'll take a while cutting a lock though.


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> This one. It's really small. Fits into ypur hand and works brilliantly
> 
> View attachment 557651




I sell something very much like that.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I sell something very much like that.
> 
> View attachment 557661




They're brilliant little tools


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They're brilliant little tools


Keep lining them up.............


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Keep lining them up.............


You going first?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

Just remembered about the pump connector issue and the valve screwing out. My LBS advised checking for dust, grit etc. every few months and applying a tiny amount of lube inside the end which attaches to the valve.

A new one on me. Tried it. Worked.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Nov 2020)

I have reached a new low during this second lockdown, I have started to do DIY jobs!

In the garage, we had a couple of Fluorescent Tube lights, which were past their best, and beginning to flicker.

I decided to replace them with a couple of LED lights, look, smarter, use less energy, etc etc.

Then, I noticed I had a couple of length of interior UPV cladding, left over from a DIY task for one of the daughters, so, I decided to clad the garage ceiling, but, of course, I had to buy some more cladding.....

This is getting out of hand, I will have to look and see if the is a DIY Anonymous Group near me


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I have reached a new low during this second lockdown, I have started to do DIY jobs!
> 
> In the garage, we had a couple of Fluorescent Tube lights, which were past their best, and beginning to flicker.
> 
> ...


You are Barry Bucknall and I claim my Five Pounds!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> This is getting out of hand, I will have to look and see if the is a DIY Anonymous Group near me




I can help you

when you feel the need to pick up a hammer or screwdriver or multitool (unless proper ones with a chain breaker on them)
especially anything that looks like you might have got it from a shop next to to Four Seasons Landscaping - famous for press conferences (go on you know that's what they look like))

Then follow a few simple steps

1) take a few deep breathes
2) put on appropriate cycling clothes ( possible padded short - may be bib??? - how would I know I ride in jeans and it has worked for 50 years!)
note - this may include waterproofs
3) take bike out of storage
4 start riding

continue riding until the urge goes away - or you are so tired that you need to sleep - in which case you can go home

repeat until summer

in serious cases proper clothing should be kept with the bike to reduce temptation caused by opening cupboards in the house

earplugs may help if interference occurs from external sources such as a spouse

you're welcome


if necessary support may be availabel from a LBS - although you may end up buying something - just because


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I have reached a new low during this second lockdown, I have started to do DIY jobs!
> 
> In the garage, we had a couple of Fluorescent Tube lights, which were past their best, and beginning to flicker.
> 
> ...


This is non-essential shopping. Stay home. Relax. Don't do it.

😄


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Nov 2020)

Can anyone explain why I seem to be labelled as a Senior Member???

I haven't been on here for long - and only started posting when my normal bunch of weirdos - sorry professional forum - stopped all political threads
and I found similar people on here with sensible hobbies and interests

but Senior Member
a) sounds a bit dodgy - like the sort or person who frequents shops near Four Seasons Landscaping
b) sounds old
c) sounds like I have been here for ages

anyway - whatever - as my 7 year old granddaughter says
(she has escaped from some of our influence since lockdown - she called the last letter of the alphabet zee the other day!!!)


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

Hmmmmm.........a good friend of mine started teaching online exercise classes on Monday. I decided to join tonight........

.........my quads are destroyed. I may never ride again. 😂😂 Geeez it was hard.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

@ebikeerwidnes - sorry can't help with the Senior bit........I though am Legendary. Yeah!! 😂😂


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmm.........a good friend of mine started teaching online exercise classes on Monday. I decided to join tonight........
> 
> .........my quads are destroyed. I may never ride again. 😂😂 Geeez it was hard.


I've always said exercise is bad for you
better off riding a bike - which is different


----------



## Paulus (11 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> - she called the last letter of the alphabet zee the other day!!!)


You need to put a stop that asap.😳


----------



## pawl (11 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just remembered about the pump connector issue and the valve screwing out. My LBS advised checking for dust, grit etc. every few months and applying a tiny amount of lube inside the end which attaches to the valve.
> 
> A new one on me. Tried it. Worked.




I had that problem with If I remember we’re Bontranger inner tubes.Had a puncture connected my Leyzene .Unscrewed the hose valve came out could only inflate with my CO2 pump


----------



## pawl (11 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Can anyone explain why I seem to be labelled as a Senior Member???
> 
> I haven't been on here for long - and only started posting when my normal bunch of weirdos - sorry professional forum - stopped all political threads
> and I found similar people on here with sensible hobbies and interests
> ...





I’m a Guru whatever that is.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> You need to put a stop that asap.😳


Instructions were issued

Pops is the knower of all things
and NO-ONE crosses Gran

it's just that we don't see them as often as necessary due to the virus- so we end up heading off flanking manoeuvrers to maintain proper progress

Once the virus problems reduce we can start enforcing proper standarteam wds though silliness, sarcasm and appropriate use of 'the look'

in extreme I look to Terry Pratchett and the way DEATH talks
combined with a Teacher Look - poor kid has no chance

and there is always Gran as the nuclear option - DO NOT ANNOY GRAN!

team work is the key

love and cuddles - with the threat of disappointment is actually what it is all about - all of the above is just window dressing and marketing


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

Guru, Senior, Legendary
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/definition-of-active-member.219102/post-4823288


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> This is non-essential shopping. Stay home. Relax. Don't do it.
> 
> 
> 😄


Frankie Say's...

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3_2entulkw


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2020)

Early night for me. Im in hossy for 2 days tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Early night for me. Im in hossy for 2 days tomorrow.


Nowt serious I hope.
Best o'luck, and just in case you'll not be riding the bike for a while, can I borrow it?


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Early night for me. Im in hossy for 2 days tomorrow.



Not another facelift, you will be smiling on top of your head at this rate.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Early night for me. Im in hossy for 2 days tomorrow.


Best Wishes ! ( and watch out for the sexy nurses )


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Senior Member
> a) sounds a bit dodgy - like the sort or person who frequents shops near Four Seasons Landscaping
> b) sounds old
> c) sounds like I have been here for ages


If you don't like it, you can change it to _Tiny Member_ or whatever else takes your fancy... 

Click on your username on the menu bar (top right), then click _Account Details_, and scroll down to Custom Title where you can type it in.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

The nurse has the sedative ready!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Not another facelift, you will be smiling on top of your head at this rate.


I reckon it’s for a y front extraction 

Just joking Drago. Hope it goes well whatever it’s for.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2020)

Good luck @Drago


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I reckon it’s for a y front extraction
> 
> Just joking Drago. Hope it goes well whatever it’s for.


Im being investigated for possible narcolepsy.

Theyre going to monitor my sleep over night, and shake me loose at 7am, whichnis a lay in for me. They continue to monitor me while I try and fall asleep at 9am, 11am, 1pm, 3pm and 5pm. If that doesnt leave me feeling fecked then I don't know what will.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2020)

I used to have narcolep 😴


----------



## gavroche (11 Nov 2020)

I hope they can sort out your sleep problem @Drago .


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm not, occasionally my Good Lady has problems with the water works.


If you send me a tenner I'll tell you who else has problems.


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I (did) have a camera up the old todger/johnson/john thomas (any other names???) Into the bladder... every 6 months.
> As I have been clear for 5 years they changed it to every 12 months.......due last April.
> Then Covid hit and everything went belly up.
> Well, they just phoned me to make an appointment.
> ...


I had one last month all clear lovely girls made me feel at ease.Shame it was cold while I was waiting


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The naked chef has been busy again making another batch of mince pies,
> I would like to know who eats them all as it can't be just me


Remind me not to try the ring donuts.


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2020)

So let's talk about the vaccine.So Health care staff get it first,then maybe forces and front line services.And if it dont work,we are all up the creek without a paddle.No Doctors,Nurses or ambulance staff.Oh dear.It has better work first time.


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2020)

Morning all.

All the best to Drago, I hope he keeps us updated.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2020)

I have risen!

A quiet morning bumming around, then this afternoon im off to Papworth Hospital in Cambridge - thats Regulator country!


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
Best of luck @Drago 👍
Thinking of going for a walk to take advantage of the rain having stopped☔
A bit more DIY, nothing too ambitious just a bit of tidying up cables etc. 
Stay safe folks
🚴‍♀️🚶‍♀️🏃‍♂️


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, good luck Drago.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2020)

Good morning. Think it might turn out quite bright today, the sky seems to be clearing, though dull and grey at the moment.

Nothing planned and nothing which needs doing - well that's not quite true, I know there is stuff which needs doing but can't remember what.

The last few days I've been seriously considering clearing out the garage. Proper job, everything out, paint the walls, reorganise. I can never match certain standards but may do this in December. 🤔


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Good luck @Drago


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2020)

Off out for a few dents today, looking bright and clear out there so may get a ride in this afternoon, stay safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I used to have narcolep 😴



. Sorry Drago but that was funny


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2020)

Good luck @Drago


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> So let's talk about the vaccine.So Health care staff get it first,then maybe forces and front line services.And if it dont work,we are all up the creek without a paddle.No Doctors,Nurses or ambulance staff.Oh dear.It has better work first time.




Getting to see the local doctor is already impossible. You cant get an appointment, they won't speak to you over the phone, the only way people here can see any doctor is to go to A&E, so it won't make any difference round here whether we have doctors and nurses or not.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

Cooooeeeee. Horrible day here. Damp, misty and more than a little damp. Exactly like Drago's Y fronts. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Nov 2020)

Morning all, dry but windy here.
Best wishes @Drago


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> A quiet morning bumming around, then this afternoon im off to Papworth Hospital in Cambridge - thats Regulator country!




The man who knows everything and will write a very long essay if you don't do as he says

Fingers crossed for you Drago.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2020)

Ill take my tablet with me so will keep you all updated re the y-frontadicktome.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2020)

Morning. I was in earlier back of 5 but nobody was about...........strange that! 

More rain overnight so all is still wet and muddy underfoot but we finally have got rid of that murkiness and have a glimmer of sun. Shame the wind is picking up though. 5 mile walk done at least.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2020)

I'm back just before I pop off to try and remember the things I need to do but have forgotten I need to do them. 

I ventured in to the Greg Clarke thread. This was probably a mistake. Just wanted to express, badly I expect, some folk like me have no idea what is and what is not acceptable.

I'll try to stay in for the rest of the day......😂


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Best of luck @Drago 👍
> Thinking of going for a walk to take advantage of the rain having stopped☔
> A bit more DIY, nothing too ambitious just a bit of tidying up cables etc.
> ...


What have I missed with our Drago ??


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What have I missed with our Drago ??


My Y fronts are being surgically removed by a surgeon using blacksmiths tools.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm back just before I pop off to try and remember the things I need to do but have forgotten I need to do them.
> 
> I ventured in to the Greg Clarke thread. This was probably a mistake. Just wanted to express, badly I expect, some folk like me have no idea what is and what is not acceptable.
> 
> I'll try to stay in for the rest of the day......😂


I've given up bothering. You can't say anything without seemingly offending one group or another these days!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Good luck @Drago


Whats with our Mr Drago ?? What have I missed ?


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2020)

@Drago knowing that you're a bassist, watch this, you'll be fretting (geddit?) so much that you'll never fall asleep again. 


View: https://youtu.be/0lHg2V44jaY


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Ill take my tablet with me so will keep you all updated re the y-frontadicktome.




Oh good. We can keep taking the Mick out of you then. Excellent


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> My Y fronts are being surgically removed by a surgeon using blacksmiths tools.


Oh dear** that sounds serious.
**I was going to say oh sh*t but thought inappropriate for that operation.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've given up bothering. You can't say anything without seemingly offending one group or another these days!


Yep!

Non-binary is a good one.

I know an eight year old boy who likes to wear dresses. He wears one to school, to me this takes guts. I also know a 14/15 year old girl who has announced she wishes to identify as male. Guts again


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2020)

People can identify as whatever they want, all power to them. People can do what they want by all means, it bothers me not, but don't tell me what my opinion should be - that grinds me gears.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Nov 2020)

What a difference a day makes to quote somebody or other.
No wind and a beautiful sunrise stretching the whole SE to NE horizon with a small cargo boat heading up the sound and the usual Calmac ferry hammering down. With one out of action for deep cleaning the others seemed to be working round the clock.
Seemed a nice day to get out cycling but it has now clouded over and a smirr appearing. In any case I have to hang about all morning waiting on a GP to phone regarding my latest round of hospital visits.
Bread getting made while I wait and cleaning the soup maker which got the base burned by unwisely putting in a large dollop of cooked apple from the freezer as well as a very hot curry and a couple of carrots. Another of my failed experiments as it did not taste all that good when cooked in a conventional pan.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep!
> 
> Non-binary is a good one.
> 
> I know an eight year old boy who likes to wear dresses. He wears one to school, to me this takes guts. I also know a 14/15 year old girl who has announced she wishes to identify as male. Guts again


We know a young girl.....maybe 20ish that decided she was (or wanted to be) a man. She did not look in any way what some people call butch (can I say that?).
She went as far as wearing a false moustache.
I cannot say how far down the medical procedure route before she decided "erhh, you know what, I've changed my mind".
Apparently she has had those feelings since being a little girl.
You have to have sympathy for anyone so mixed up.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> This is non-essential shopping. Stay home. Relax. Don't do it.
> 
> 😄


All materials bought online


----------



## oldwheels (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Getting to see the local doctor is already impossible. You cant get an appointment, they won't speak to you over the phone, the only way people here can see any doctor is to go to A&E, so it won't make any difference round here whether we have doctors and nurses or not.


We are not allowed to go to the health centre unless with an appointment but speaking to a GP on the phone is no problem who then decides if he wants to see you. I hate phone calls like that tho' as I often cannot quite make out what they say. I have to wait for a call today sometime between 9 o'clock and 12 o'clock but since they now use my mobile number at least I can do something outside if need be. One problem is that I have an iphone 7plus which is too big for a pocket so not easy to carry. I did not choose this phone as I inherited it and got it free but otherwise I like it.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

A question for you!!

When you go to the shops etc how many masks do you have with you ??
I normally take 2 but for today's Aldi dash I just took one brand new one.
Got through the door and BING the elastic went.
Fortunately there was a shop assistant nearby who went and got me one from their stock room.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you!!
> 
> When you go to the shops etc how many masks do you have with you ??
> I normally take 2 but for today's Aldi dash I just took one brand new one.
> ...




I take 1.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I take 1.


Well may I suggest you take a spare from now.
Unless of course it's made from old bloomers with your normal knicker elastic in which case it will be indestructible


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you!!
> 
> When you go to the shops etc how many masks do you have with you ??
> I normally take 2 but for today's Aldi dash I just took one brand new one.
> ...



I have schrodingers mask. It's in my pocket until I get to the shops and then its not in my pocket. 🤔
Buffs are a good standby worn around the neck, and can add a touch of elan, especially if made from Welshies bloomer material 😁


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you!!
> 
> When you go to the shops etc how many masks do you have with you ??
> I normally take 2 but for today's Aldi dash I just took one brand new one.
> ...


Two I wear one and always have one in the car as a "just in case" I don't have the elastic ones, velcro at the back of the neck I find more comfortable.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2020)

I rarely venture any where that requires a face covering, but when I do I have one mask and an emergency back up,buff in my pocket.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well may I suggest you take a spare from now.
> Unless of course it's made from old bloomers with your normal knicker elastic in which case it will be indestructible




Dam right. They are bomb proof.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2020)

I tried using my used Y fronts as a mask, but fell into a coma. That was in 1902, and I awoke in 2013.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2020)

I see they have put footie on TV tonight.........only a friendly England match, yet they don't televise the Scotland vs Serbia match which is a Euro qualifier.


----------



## postman (12 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> My Y fronts are being surgically removed by a surgeon using blacksmiths tools.







Mr Drago Doctor will see you now.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

That's a bit of good news for us old farts.
The Queen has had 70 years on the throne and BoJo has declared a 4 day holiday.
So us oldies also get 4 days hol's


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I see they have put footie on TV tonight.........only a friendly England match, yet they don't televise the Scotland vs Serbia match which is a Euro qualifier.


I agree with you on that Mo.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That's a bit of good news for us old farts.
> The Queen has had 70 years on the throne and BoJo has declared a 4 day holiday.
> *So us oldies also get 4 days hol's*


In lockdown


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2020)

I'm off for a walk and to book my MOT


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Think it might turn out quite bright today, the sky seems to be clearing, though dull and grey at the moment.
> 
> Nothing planned and nothing which needs doing - well that's not quite true, I know there is stuff which needs doing but can't remember what.
> 
> The last few days I've been seriously considering clearing out the garage. Proper job, everything out, paint the walls, reorganise. I can never match certain standards* but may do this in December.* 🤔


20??


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you!!
> 
> When you go to the shops etc how many masks do you have with you ??
> I normally take 2 but for today's Aldi dash I just took one brand new one.
> ...


Me, just the one.
Nearly had me thrown out of the local Aldi on Saturday.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm off for a walk and to book my MOT


Why do you need an MOT?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you!!
> 
> When you go to the shops etc how many masks do you have with you ??
> I normally take 2 but for today's Aldi dash I just took one brand new one.
> ...


I take one and keep a spare in the car. Mrs P made me seven.........this could have been a hint about how long she'd like me out of the house for. Being homemade I chuck the used one in the washing machine when I get home. I have more trouble remembering my ALDI £1 than anything.......

I wear a buff about 7-8 months of the year when cycling so for the moment I just pull this up when needed.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

I have put a cake in the oven. It's going to be a coffee fake.

Pondering on buying a new tablet as mine is so slow now and a lot of aps no longer work.

Was looking at the Samsung A7, but you can't move aps onto an SD card so that's a bummer. 

Might go for the good old standby Galaxy tab A.

And I don't think there is an ear phone Jack on the A7 either.

What would you buy @ColinJ


----------



## rustybolts (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam right. They are bomb proof.


and bum proof


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

rustybolts said:


> and bum proof




Leave my bum out of this you


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2020)

Just back from a walk around Braunton.
Amazed at how much building work is going on - everyone seems to be having extensions built on their properties.
House prices are still rising and properties are generally selling within a week around here.
For example: 2 bedroom semi detached bungalow, in need of updating. Went on the market yesterday for £325k. Sold today! 
I'm frightened to ask how much ours is worth, although I've got a pretty good idea, in case MrsD decides that now is the time to move on. I'm all for another move.......just not quite yet. Maybe in the next 5 years.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

One house belonging to someone we know has been on the market for 2 years, but suddenly bang it's sold, all due to covid19. Lots of peole are trying to buy properties in the country all of a sudden.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> One house belonging to someone we know has been on the market for 2 years, but suddenly bang it's sold, all due to covid19. Lots of peole are trying to buy properties in the country all of a sudden.


Most properties down here are being snapped up by DFLs as bolt holes.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> For example: 2 bedroom semi detached bungalow, in need of updating. Went on the market yesterday for £325k. Sold today!


Wow. You would probably get a nice 4 bedroom detached here for that!


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> One house belonging to someone we know has been on the market for 2 years, but suddenly bang it's sold, all due to covid19. Lots of peole are trying to buy properties in the country all of a sudden.


Wait whilst they start spreading, then get a lungful of that country air.
Or they put cows in a field near the house.


----------



## Paulus (12 Nov 2020)

Good day everyone.
MrsP and myself have been out for a long walk with the dog, around 9 miles.
There were many fairweather walkers out as it was a bright sunny morning, but we managed to stay away from the well worn tracks.
The breeze is drying the grass out so hopefully it will be the last cut of the year. I said that a couple of weeks back, but it keeps growing with the unseasonably warm weather.
On the subject of masks, I wear a buff when in the shops, I have a few, and I have a washable mask I keep on me for emergencies.
Stay safe everyone and keep smart.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2020)

5 bedrooms for less!

https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=7f303466b76e370754b042aa88ea6bb3


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 5 bedrooms for less!
> 
> https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=7f303466b76e370754b042aa88ea6bb3


5 bedrooms in Braunton. 
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-94009127.html


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have put a cake in the oven. It's going to be a coffee fake.
> 
> Pondering on buying a new tablet as mine is so slow now and a lot of aps no longer work.
> 
> ...


Be very aware of the apps thing. Mrs P bought a Huawei which is very good but she has already run out of space for apps which is infuriating. It's not something I would have thought of. If I was buying I'd look at 32GB as a minimum. My phone has 32GB and generally 50% of this is used at anyone time.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Be very aware of the apps thing. Mrs P bought a Huawei which is very good but she has already run out of space for apps which is infuriating. It's not something I would have thought of. If I was buying I'd look at 32GB as a minimum. My phone has 32GB and generally 50% of this is used at anyone time.




Exactly. I saw some reviews that mentioned the aps problem. I think I will be better off with the Galaxy tab a. I like Samsung stuff.

I have a tab E at the moment 9.6 inch and it only has 8gb. Bit of a joke really


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2020)

6 mile walk done and MOT booked for next Monday 🤞


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2020)

@Mo1959 
How about this hovel, 2 miles down the road from me. 

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-73633968.html


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Exactly. I saw some reviews that mentioned the aps problem. I think I will be better off with the Galaxy tab a. I like Samsung stuff.
> 
> I have a tab E at the moment 9.6 inch and it only has 8gb. Bit of a joke really


I am sure I have something that measures 9 6 inches.
Now, where is it ??
Ohh there it is


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure I have something that measures 9 6 inches.
> Now, where is it ??
> Ohh there it is




Indeed. There it is. Stuck on the end of your face. It's called a nose.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure I have something that measures 9 6 inches.
> Now, where is it ??
> Ohh there it is


Your ruler is calibrated in centimetres.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

Re these app thingies.
I have very few apps on my phone or lap top. Just basic things like weather etc.
Serious question........why does the average person want loads of apps ?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Indeed. There it is. Stuck on the end of your face. It's called a nose.


Nah.... that is only 3 inches long, and that includes bogies


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Re these app thingies.
> I have very few apps on my phone or lap top. Just basic things like weather etc.
> Serious question........why does the average person want loads of apps ?


I've got 134 apps on my phone.
A fair number were pre installed, but 75% of them I've installed myself.
They cover all sorts of stuff from Auto Trader to Youtube.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've got 134 apps on my phone.
> A fair number were pre installed, but 75% of them I've installed myself.
> They cover all sorts of stuff from Auto Trader to Youtube.


OK.....another dumb question. When you want it, why can't you just google youtube?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

I have just been reading an article about Sean Connery the good guy. Turns out there are articles and Interview he gave that said he didn't see anything wrong.with hitting a woman under certain circumstances.

And there is evidence that he attacked his first wife, and she left him due to his abuse.

I used to really like Sean Connery, but after these revelations it throws a whole new light on he man and not in a good way either.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> OK.....another dumb question. When you want it, why can't you just google youtube?




It's quicker to have the YouTube ap


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just been reading an article about Sean Connery the good guy. Turns out there are articles and Interview he gave that said he didn't see anything wrong.with hitting a woman under certain circumstances.
> 
> And there is evidence that he attacked his first wife, and she left him due to his abuse.
> 
> I used to really like Sean Connery, but after these revelations it throws a whole new light on he man and not in a good way either.


Yes and despite all that there’s lots of talk about renaming an Edinburgh street after him and perhaps a statue. In the midst of all the slavery/BLM protests about statues you would have thought that they’d be a bit more circumspect.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes and despite all that there’s lots of talk about renaming an Edinburgh street after him and perhaps a statue. In the midst of all the slavery/BLM protests about statues you would have thought that they’d be a bit more circumspect.




Yep. I feel a bit cheated to be honest, that his actions were not well known.

I hope they reconsider that.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Nov 2020)

I’m back from a couple of hours of quiet roads and tracks around West Lothian. I’ve recently discovered a well surfaced off road loop through a wood near East Calder that fits in nicely to one of my habitual routes so it’s been pleasing to include that. Some nice sunshine at times but a brisk and chilly wind. Not many leaves left now, the landscape is looking wintery.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Be very aware of the apps thing. Mrs P bought a Huawei which is very good but she has already run out of space for apps which is infuriating. It's not something I would have thought of. If I was buying I'd look at 32GB as a minimum. My phone has 32GB and generally 50% of this is used at anyone time.



I've got a Lenovo, 16gb, 10 inch screen, I have a 64gb micro SD Card in it and have most of the apps on that, some aps can't be moved across but most will.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Re these app thingies.
> I have very few apps on my phone or lap top. Just basic things like weather etc.
> Serious question........why does the average person want loads of apps ?



I didn't want loads of aps on the tablet or phone when I started but seem to end up with loads of the things on both devices.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2020)

My Good Lady gave me a bit of a scare this morning, she's usually up and about by eight, or if she's still in bed when I go up to get dressed she wakes up whilst I'm in the bedroom, this morning she didn't stir, and I couldn't wake her, everything looked normal so I waited 15 minutes then tried again, and again I couldn't wake her, I was on the point of putting a three nines call in when she finally stirred. When she came downstairs everything seemed as normal so I went out as planned.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just been reading an article about Sean Connery the good guy. Turns out there are articles and Interview he gave that said he didn't see anything wrong.with hitting a woman under certain circumstances.
> 
> And there is evidence that he attacked his first wife, and she left him due to his abuse.
> 
> I used to really like Sean Connery, but after these revelations it throws a whole new light on he man and not in a good way either.


So why is it ok for
A. You to beat Mr WD up and
B. MrsD to beat me up?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So why is it ok for
> A. You to beat Mr WD up and
> B. MrsD to beat me up?




That's different..


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

I have just bought a Samsung galaxy tab A 10.1 tablet.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> That's different..


Ahhh. Now I understand


----------



## dickyknees (12 Nov 2020)

Had a bimble against the wind this morning. 
Missed the showers, quiet, very little traffic.


----------



## tony47 (12 Nov 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Had a bimble against the wind this morning.
> Missed the showers, quiet, very little traffic.
> 
> View attachment 557773
> ...


Is that Porth Dafarch?


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2020)

I have been out for a bimble this morning, Coutesthorpe, 54 miles, a lovely morning for a bike ride, cool, bright and sunny with a stiff breeze, rode a regular route out out through Shilton and Withybrook, then through Gilmorton, the road into the village is open again now so no diversions, Peatling parva and Peatling Magna, then I turned onto the gated road, stopped by St Bartholomew's Church for a cereal bar before riding a loop through the village then back through Peatling Magna to ride home using the same route I used on the way out, when I turned I found out why I was going so well on the way out, turned into a head wind and grovelled into it all the way home, by the time I got Coventry side of Shilton my legs were crying enough and I finished the ride on fading legs,


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh. Now I understand


Don't go beating yourself up over it.


----------



## gavroche (12 Nov 2020)

Good afternoon all. I left the house at 12.40 for a ride, after reading all your comments on this page. Now that I am back, I find I have to read 5 pages to bring me up to date on all your dribbles!! You lot can certainly talk for England.
Anyway, for some serious conversation now. I rode to Abergele castle where " I'm a celebrity..." is taking place this year. They have two huge marquees in the grounds, loads of cars and vans, fences everywhere around the castle and surrounding fields.



I couldn't be bothered to stop and introduce myself to Ant and Dec as I'm sure they wouldn't be interested. 
I enjoyed the ride though.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> OK.....another dumb question. When you want it, why can't you just google youtube?


It's easier with the app.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Pondering on buying a new tablet as mine is so slow now and a lot of aps no longer work.
> 
> Was looking at the Samsung A7, but you can't move aps onto an SD card so that's a bummer.
> 
> ...





welsh dragon said:


> I have just bought a Samsung galaxy tab A 10.1 tablet.


Blimey, give a guy a chance to get up and answer your question, why don't you! 

I was going to say that I am in the same boat. I have an original Galaxy Tab which I bought in 2012. It has been good but is definitely in need of replacement. It only has 16 GB of storage and no memory card slot. The worst thing is that it is slow and many modern apps will not run on it, including the puzzle game that I am developing, which is a pain!

Trouble is, I don't have a lot of spare cash at the moment so I was thinking of trying to pick up a used tablet on ebay.

If buying new, I might very well have gone for the Galaxy Tab A too.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2020)

As for Sean Connery... I posted this video on the R.I.P. thread.



His second wife says that he was a lovely man, but that interview would worry me... Maybe she just accepted "_being given the last word_", left it at that, and didn't do anything to trigger his rage!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey, give a guy a chance to get up and answer your question, why don't you!
> 
> I was going to say that I am in the same boat. I have an original Galaxy Tab which I bought in 2012. It has been good but is definitely in need of replacement. It only has 16 GB of storage and no memory card slot. The worst thing is that it is slow and many modern apps will not run on it, including the puzzle game that I am developing, which is a pain!
> 
> ...




Crikey. It's nearly night time. Cheers. After due consideration it's the best one for my needs.


----------



## rustybolts (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure I have something that measures 9 6 inches.
> Now, where is it ??
> Ohh there it is


Are you related to Errol Flynn ?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> As for Sean Connery... I posted this video on the R.I.P. thread.
> 
> 
> 
> His second wife says that he was a lovely man, but that interview would worry me... Maybe she just accepted "_being given the last word_", left it at that, and didn't do anything to trigger his rage!





Yes. I saw that one as well. Quite disturbing on so many levels.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’m back from a couple of hours of quiet roads and tracks around West Lothian. I’ve recently discovered a well surfaced off road loop through a wood near East Calder that fits in nicely to one of my habitual routes so it’s been pleasing to include that. Some nice sunshine at times but a brisk and chilly wind. Not many leaves left now, the landscape is looking wintery.


My old neighbours moved to East Calder. Not sure Bill likes it much. He finds the roads near the house pretty busy.


I forced myself out for a little spin too. Getting a bit fed up of wet, filthy roads though so I think the cycling will be coming to an end for the winter unless we are blessed with a nice spell of weather. Even full mudguards don't stop the bike getting filthy. Afraid it's been put away like that as I can't be bothered going back out to clean it. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2020)

Was cycling along a little single track road and came across a shoot that was just finishing. Must have been a couple of dozen men coming out of the fields and congregating in a huddle at their 4x4's. Bit surprised in the current climate.


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2020)

I have just been out for an hour on the bike, it was brilliant.


----------



## gavroche (12 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My old neighbours moved to East Calder. Not sure Bill likes it much. He finds the roads near the house pretty busy.
> 
> 
> I forced myself out for a little spin too. Getting a bit fed up of wet, filthy roads though so I think the cycling will be coming to an end for the winter unless we are blessed with a nice spell of weather. Even full mudguards don't stop the bike getting filthy. Afraid it's been put away like that as I can't be bothered going back out to clean it. Maybe tomorrow.
> ...


I would be ashamed to ride a bike that dirty.  Get the hose pipe on it, 10 minutes job.


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I have been out for a bimble this morning, Coutesthorpe, 54 miles, a lovely morning for a bike ride, cool, bright and sunny with a stiff breeze, rode a regular route out out through Shilton and Withybrook, then through Gilmorton, the road into the village is open again now so no diversions, Peatling parva and Peatling Magna, then I turned onto the gated road, stopped by St Bartholomew's Church for a cereal bar before riding a loop through the village then back through Peatling Magna to ride home using the same route I used on the way out, when I turned I found out why I was going so well on the way out, turned into a head wind and grovelled into it all the way home, by the time I got Coventry side of Shilton my legs were crying enough and I finished the ride on fading legs,


It was a bright sunny late autumn day when I left home for a full day in the Chilterns ,unfortunately I had an enthusiasm failure at 16 miles so a loop round and direct route home ,36 miles. Only task now , put out wheelie bins for tomorrows collection.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Nov 2020)

tony47 said:


> Is that Porth Dafarch?


Yes it is, the bottom photo is Porth y Post.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's easier with the app.


You've still to find what you want to watch/listen to though!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've still to find what you want to watch/listen to though!


But if your logged on you get suggestions so it's half the battle


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> But if your logged on you get suggestions so it's half the battle


Having seen some of the suggestions, I'll stick to searching for what's wanted.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> But if your logged on you get suggestions so it's half the battle


The trouble with that is that you then get 10,000+ suggestions for the same kind of thing. I had a laugh at '_sheep on trampoline_'. Since then I have been bombarded with '_foxes on trampoline_', '_dog on trampoline_', '_bison through trampoline_', '_duck-billed platypus looking for trampoline_' etc.!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2020)

I've just put the old black bag out ready for tomorrow


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2020)

I defy you to watch '_Sheep on trampoline_' and not at least grin... (If you don't then you really are a mardy old thing!)


----------



## oldwheels (12 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Was cycling along a little single track road and came across a shoot that was just finishing. Must have been a couple of dozen men coming out of the fields and congregating in a huddle at their 4x4's. Bit surprised in the current climate.


I think up to 30 are allowed for shooting little birds.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My old neighbours moved to East Calder. Not sure Bill likes it much. He finds the roads near the house pretty busy.
> 
> 
> I forced myself out for a little spin too. Getting a bit fed up of wet, filthy roads though so I think the cycling will be coming to an end for the winter unless we are blessed with a nice spell of weather. Even full mudguards don't stop the bike getting filthy. Afraid it's been put away like that as I can't be bothered going back out to clean it. Maybe tomorrow.
> ...



My bike is mucky as well, bike will get checked and cleaned tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I think up to 30 are allowed for shooting little birds.


There is also a special exemption for '_taking the bra off the debutante, from the back_'...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> My bike is mucky as well, bike will get checked and cleaned tomorrow.


My bike is mucky too, and it will stay mucky for several weeks of more use before I’ll bother cleaning it


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2020)

Arrived safe. No sign of Regulator.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you!!
> 
> When you go to the shops etc how many masks do you have with you ??
> I normally take 2 but for today's Aldi dash I just took one brand new one.
> ...



I have one mask in my pocket.

We do have a lot of "Boy Scouts (or Girl Guides)" on here, talk about be prepared and always ready, spare masks, just in case, Baden Powell would be proud of you all.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Nov 2020)

Idly looking around some FB pages and the A82 Roadwatch are following I think possibly two separate runners on the A82 without high viz on a sometimes narrow and fast road. A slightly updated goat track is how some describe it. One started in Japan when he left 2 years ago on his way round the world and another is also going round the world pushing a buggy with his belongings. 
Since they were in some danger on this road people have been stopping to check on them and giving them high viz vests and also food.
Nice to see people being helpful to what some regard as the hapless and their progress on this road is being monitored and broadcast for drivers to look out for them.
This is apropos of nothing really but just an example of kindness to strangers.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Arrived safe. No sign of Regulator.
> 
> View attachment 557795




Count yourself lucky


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Arrived safe. No sign of Regulator.
> 
> View attachment 557795


Always a good sign, operating instructions on the machine.

They'll be wiring your head up, I take it.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Arrived safe. No sign of Regulator.
> 
> View attachment 557795


Didn't he go to Staffordshire Hospital ?? I'm sure he did


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> There is also a special exemption for '_taking the bra off the debutante, from the back_'...




Age restricted video, it wont let me watch it, on here or youtube.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Age restricted video, it wont let me watch it, on here or youtube.


Ha ha!

YouTube actually warned me that I will have to sign in to watch such dodgy content in future... (Monty Python, as broadcast on BBC1!)


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just put the old black bag out ready for tomorrow


I'm sure there's a joke in there somewhere.



Drago said:


> Arrived safe. No sign of Regulator.


He's the one standing over you when you wake up; wearing a mask, surgical gloves and holding a pot of Vaseline.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Nov 2020)

Have taken @ebikeerwidnes 's advice, and given up on the DIY today, out for a 25 mile ride, collecting Saints Names, for the Cyclechat Challenge, and, a Town/Village Name, again for the Cyclechat Challenge. A productive day, IMHO, not sure if Mrs @BoldonLad agrees.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Had a bimble against the wind this morning.
> Missed the showers, quiet, very little traffic.
> 
> View attachment 557773
> ...


Porth Daffarch ??


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good afternoon all. I left the house at 12.40 for a ride, after reading all your comments on this page. Now that I am back, I find I have to read 5 pages to bring me up to date on all your dribbles!! You lot can certainly talk for England.
> Anyway, for some serious conversation now. I rode to Abergele castle where " I'm a celebrity..." is taking place this year. They have two huge marquees in the grounds, loads of cars and vans, fences everywhere around the castle and surrounding fields.
> View attachment 557778
> I couldn't be bothered to stop and introduce myself to Ant and Dec as I'm sure they wouldn't be interested.
> I enjoyed the ride though.


You should have done.
I can hear the conversation from the tech guys..... "who are those two people with Gavroche".


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Are you related to Errol Flynn ?


Who showed it to the lady next door ??


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Yes it is, the bottom photo is Porth y Post.


Had some wonderful diving there.
Wonderful holidays as well.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Porth Daffarch ??


Where Daffarch is that?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Having seen some of the suggestions, I'll stick to searching for what's wanted.


Thats me. I go on youtube if I think of something/someone I want to watch.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Where Daffarch is that?


hahaha......very good.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just put the old black bag out ready for tomorrow





Dirk said:


> I'm sure there's a joke in there somewhere.



There is but I'm not saying it.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Gave up on the DIY today, out for a 25 mile ride, collecting Saints Names, for the Cyclechat Challenge, and, a Town/Village Name, again for the Cyclechat Challenge. A productive day, IMHO, not sure if Mrs @BoldonLad agrees.
> 
> View attachment 557805


@Mo1959 would not be happy with that route......it doesn't look anything like a willy


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 would not be happy with that route......it doesn't look anything like a willy


Just a boring loop today


----------



## pawl (12 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady gave me a bit of a scare this morning, she's usually up and about by eight, or if she's still in bed when I go up to get dressed she wakes up whilst I'm in the bedroom, this morning she didn't stir, and I couldn't wake her, everything looked normal so I waited 15 minutes then tried again, and again I couldn't wake her, I was on the point of putting a three nines call in when she finally stirred. When she came downstairs everything seemed as normal so I went out as planned.




Thank goodness she was ok.You must have been worried for a while.


----------



## 12boy (12 Nov 2020)

Finally made it to Denver and connected with the kids. My son was insisting we have a covid test before we can see the baby but after 3 contacts with different testers we learned we won't be getting tests unless we have contact with an actively symptomatic person and/or have symptoms ourselves. No to both. Very stressful experience, and the reliable test takes 72 hours and costs $256 per test. The rapid test doesn't work unless you have symptoms. Not very accurate either. Perhaps it's only me, but wondering if you have something makes every little sneeze, cough or ache seem like its gotta be the Big C. ( used to be Big C was cancer, now it can be Covid, ). 
Ten cuidado and sea feliz.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2020)

Well, pulse is 44, been swabbed for lord knows what, and then fed a lasagne followed by ice cream. Now watching Sink the Bismarck! On the big tell while I wait for them to come and electeode me up. Have to switch off all electeonic devices once im onnected up, so if I suddenly drop off air zim leaving Lance O'Classic in charge until morning,


----------



## pawl (12 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My old neighbours moved to East Calder. Not sure Bill likes it much. He finds the roads near the house pretty busy.
> 
> 
> I forced myself out for a little spin too. Getting a bit fed up of wet, filthy roads though so I think the cycling will be coming to an end for the winter unless we are blessed with a nice spell of weather. Even full mudguards don't stop the bike getting filthy. Afraid it's been put away like that as I can't be bothered going back out to clean it. Maybe tomorrow.
> ...





Mine looked exactly the same yesterday despite having full mud guards on.Couple of the lanes looked more like off road tracks


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Well, pulse is 44, been swabbed for lord knows what, and then fed a lasagne followed by ice cream. Now watching Sink the Bismarck! On the big tell while I wait for them to come and electeode me up. Have to switch off all electeonic devices once im onnected up, so if I suddenly drop off air zim leaving Lance O'Classic in charge until morning,




Good luck


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Well, pulse is 44, been swabbed for lord knows what, and then fed a lasagne followed by ice cream. Now watching Sink the Bismarck! On the big tell while I wait for them to come and electeode me up. *Have to switch off all electeonic devices once im onnected up, *so if I suddenly drop off air zim leaving Lance O'Classic in charge until morning,


Imagine having to spend the day avoiding electronic things.

Conditioner works best at getting the glue out of the hair.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

I got a 2 mile(ish) walk in earlier. Not much but added to yesterdays its 4 miles more than I have walked for ages.
Onwards and upwards


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I got a 2 mile(ish) walk in earlier. Not much but added to yesterdays its 4 miles more than I have walked for ages.
> Onwards and upwards


I'd stay on the flat for now.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Age restricted video, it wont let me watch it, on here or youtube.


No such problem, and no need to sign in to view either.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'd stay on the flat for now.


When I said onwards and upwards I meant onwards and upwards not onward and upwards.
I thought you of all people would have realised that.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When I said onwards and upwards I meant onwards and upwards not onward and upwards.
> I thought you of all people would have realised that.


You going to Narnia, and the North!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

Good Lord. They have segment on BBC Wales news about the castle they are going to film I'm a schleb get all of us out of here.

Another load of c**p to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Thank goodness she was ok.You must have been worried for a while.




Very.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good Lord. They have segment on BBC Wales news about the castle they are going to film I'm a schleb get all of us out of here.
> 
> Another load of c**p to be avoided at all costs.


I want to know how despite the restrictions in place, they got everyone there in the first place?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2020)

I will be eagerly checking what channels it is on and the broadcast times

then avoiding them like the plague

actually I used to live near there - passed the castle on my way home every day - would love to see what it is like inside

but there are limits


----------



## pawl (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good Lord. They have segment on BBC Wales news about the castle they are going to film I'm a schleb get all of us out of here.
> 
> Another load of c**p to be avoided at all costs.





They should re title it to I’m a Pratt Get Me Out Of Hear.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

I'm on the move!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm on the move!
> View attachment 557826




Why do you have to ask Google where you are? Don't you know?


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Why do you have to ask Google where you are? Don't you know?


Looking for a supply shop, all results were in that area.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> They should re title it to I’m a Pratt Get Me Out Of Hear.


Prat

other words are available!


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just a boring loop today
> 
> 
> View attachment 557815


Good God woman!
If it's not willies, it's condoms!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

I bet Drago has his jim jams on and is ready for bed.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I bet Drago has his jim jams on and is ready for bed.


And being woken up every two hours.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I bet Drago has his jim jams on and is ready for bed.


Shall we give him a surprise call?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I've got a Lenovo, 16gb, 10 inch screen, I have a 64gb micro SD Card in it and have most of the apps on that, some aps can't be moved across but most will.


Unfortunately not all tablets allow this. Why is quite beyond me. My youngest works in IT and couldn't get his mother's tablet to save apps to run from the SD card.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Had a bimble against the wind this morning.
> Missed the showers, quiet, very little traffic.
> 
> View attachment 557773
> ...


The second photo is fantastic.


----------



## pawl (12 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Prat
> 
> other words are available!




Yes but I don’t want to get banned🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Yes but I don’t want to get banned🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️


Witch is why I phrased it like that!!!

I normally frequent a forum with mods who have a VERY long reach!!! (no spelling mistake on the above line - if you see what I mean - allegedly!!)


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

My grandson what is at Uni is coming tomorrow and bringing his girlfriend. Grandparents meeting her for the first time. . And of course he is bringing his washing with him so Gran can do it for him. It will save him about £10 . Gran has her uses. I used to be the go to taxi, now I'm the one that does his washing.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My grandson what is at Uni is coming tomorrow and bringing his girlfriend. Grandparents meeting her for the first time. . And of course he is bringing his washing with him so Gran can do it for him. It will save him about £10 . Gran has her uses. I used to be the go to taxi, *now I'm the one that does his washing.*


Just bung it in the washer at 40°.


----------



## postman (12 Nov 2020)

Scotland game is on the telly.But dont watch the corner kick in the very last minute.It's extra time now.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The second photo is fantastic.


Thank you.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

I wonder if Drago has realised it's Friday the 13th in a few hours.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Unfortunately not all tablets allow this. Why is quite beyond me. My youngest works in IT and couldn't get his mother's tablet to save apps to run from the SD card.



Strange that, you would think if one did all would.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2020)

Its the same with Samsung. On 1 tablet you can transfer aps to the SD card and on another one you can't for sone unknown reason. And it's the more expensive one that you can't do it with.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2020)

It might be the version of Android? Earlier versions couldn't do it. My original phone ('Ice Cream Sandwich') couldn't. My current phone ('Marshmallow') _can_. I think even then there might be certain apps that don't like to be moved.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2020)

I can transfer some apps onto the SD card on my Samsung 10.1" Galaxy Tab A, but several of them revert to internal storage when they update. I have to manually move them back onto the card each time to free up internal storage. Bit annoying!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I can transfer some apps onto the SD card on my Samsung 10.1" Galaxy Tab A, but several of them revert to internal storage when they update. I have to manually move them back onto the card each time to free up internal storage. Bit annoying!


Ah, yes - I have had that happen too, and it IS annoying!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, yes - I have had that happen too, and it IS annoying!


Actually... I'm wondering if that was on one of my earlier devices?

I remember having to format the memory card to look like internal storage on my newer phone. I can't remember having to move stuff back onto the card on _this _phone...


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Actually... I'm wondering if that was on one of my earlier devices?
> *
> I remember having to format the memory card to look like internal storage on my newer phone*. I can't remember having to move stuff back onto the card on _this _phone...



I'd like to try this on my wife's tablet. How would one do this with an SD card?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2020)

Well it's the first time I've been awake this early for a while. Good job really as I've got to make sarnies and coffee for my ride!

Heading out to the Ribble Valley with a friend. He loves to climb hills, as do I, and the route he's suggested is suspiciously close to Birdy Brow. I'm on my winter bike - this is going to hurt. 😅

This afternoon I plan to finish cleaning up an area of the allotment I've ignored for too long. Started yesterday, dug out most of the perennial weed, today I'll lay down Mypex** as a long term weed surpressant. Job done and much tidier.

Allotment is almost tucked up for winter just need to prune the apple trees, continue leaf sweeping, wash outside of greenhouse and fix a leaky water butt. I also have to do what's termed "restorative" pruning to my gooseberries. Basically they're old and not producing enough fruit. I've nowhere to plant new bushes so I've got to learn the technique which will encourage the bushes to crop better. 🤔

Fences could do with some preservative but that may go on the list for after the garage clean out. 😉

** Mypex is the industrial grade of the woven matting places like B&Q sell. It's widely used in commercial horticulture and I picked up a load of previously used Mypex from work before I retired.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2020)

Morning. Yet more bleeding rain  I have the bedroom window open and heard it starting around 3am and it's still raining. Think it might go off later hopefully.


----------



## screenman (13 Nov 2020)

Morning all, very windy out there this morning, heard yesterday of 6 people I know of who have caught Covid this week, none that I have been in contact with, all 6 are connected and were at a house get together a week is so back. Take care everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2020)

At least Scotland have finally qualified for a major tournament after so many years in the doldrums.


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2020)

I have risen!

Did not sleep well. Must have 20 electrodes glued to different parts of my body and its chuffing uncomfortable.


----------



## Paulus (13 Nov 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees and persons of leisure.
It's not raining yet, so out with muttley soon and then a bimble on the bike, stopping at the local shops for some essentials on the way home. 
I got the grass cut yesterday so now it looks fairly tidy.
Stay safe and smart everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks. Damp and dismal here. 

Stay safe


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2020)

And in other news, I think my new tablet is being delivered today not tomorrow.  that's more than a little exciting.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It might be the version of Android? Earlier versions couldn't do it. My original phone ('Ice Cream Sandwich') couldn't. My current phone ('Marshmallow') _can_. I think even then there might be certain apps that don't like to be moved.



Mines running Oreo, 8.1, and yes I've found that some apps won't move across.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2020)

I had a muddy plod/jog, had a nice bath and have now sat down with my bowl of porridge.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'd like to try this on my wife's tablet. How would one do this with an SD card?



On mine, when I first got it I put the SD card in before I first switched it on and when I switched it on it asked if I wanted to combine the card and the internal memory, which i did and its run like that since.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Yay......it's Fish Friday! 
Off for a long walk and picking up f&c on the way back.
Heard yesterday that our bestest friends are hoping to complete on their new house purchase in Minehead next week, and are looking to move in the first week of December.
We're so happy to be having them only an hour away instead of 3 1/2 hrs. It means we'll be able to meet up for lunch and have day trips to see each other.




Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Did not sleep well. Must have 20 electrodes glued to different parts of my body and its chuffing uncomfortable.



View: https://youtu.be/QuoKNZjr8_U


----------



## dickyknees (13 Nov 2020)

Bore da pawb.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Nov 2020)

Morning all, damp and breezy here. No plans, just more telly and podcasts.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a muddy plod/jog, had a nice bath and have now sat down with my bowl of porridge.


Do you mean you combined the muddy plod and bath together, it's a little unclear in your post.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Nov 2020)

Morning all it's  here


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Mrs Tenkay has a new phone arriving today, I'll probably repurpose the old one as a backup phone/ ipod. I've found the battery life to be excellent if you put the phone in airplane mode. 
A quick calculation shows a theoretical capacity of nearly 3 months of nonstop listening to music/podcasts/audio books 
The GPS still functions in airplane mode so that'll be handy for finding my way back from the pub when they reopen🍺😁
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏊‍♂️🏃‍♂️🚶‍♀️🚴‍♀️☔☕


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2020)

Wow. We have torrential rain now and the sky is really dark.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. We have torrential rain now and the sky is really dark.


You're in Wales , that not news .


----------



## monkers (13 Nov 2020)

Good morning - the super-sorry carcass has risen and broken fast.

I kinda promised to keep away until I feel mended, rather than become a moan-fest in a happy place such as this.

I'm pleased to say that I'm well on the mend. Primary and secondary bruising near healed. Cuts and grazes now healed and will no doubt fade in time.

I've managed to start getting out and do some bimbling, even though the coastal winds in Lee here are strong - why the Dickens did they name this windy place Lee? Makes little sense to me.

The broken ribs are much less painful now; they just make deep breathing for faster riding / hill climbing a bit more difficult - not that I had the most puff anyway.

The busted up shoulder is taking a bit longer. I'm required to exercise it to get the ligaments to heal correctly. I don't get far into exercise before the pain flares up. On the bike I can't pull on the bars for hills and fight against prevailing winds, but I am getting there.

I've been using _ride with GPS _rather than the more often preferred _Strava. _I'd discovered a feature called 'segments' where members set up segments to compare their ride times against others. I only started riding again in May against a background of covid recovery and 30 years out of the saddle. Accordingly my ride times were unspectacular despite my wishing to be at least an adequate enough cyclist to consider some club riding.

It's also interesting to see who else is local and view their ride data. There are very decent riders near me, mostly members of a very successive club- Fareham Wheelers - who seem to have a competitive streak. So much so, that some of their riders were recently called upon to represent the UK in international amateur competitions. One of these, a female cyclist caught my eye, I won't name her here, but she is local, rather younger than me, and a very quick rider. She seems to often ride daytimes and I wonder if she is one of the women that I see riding around here on race bikes.

There was me thinking that she wouldn't need an older much slower person for a riding companion, but something caught my eye this week. There's a timed segment of just one mile near me that she has had several rides on and times recorded. To my astonishment, I'm in joint second place on that leaderboard and 14 seconds faster than her. The segment includes a slight incline and the record shows me going at 27.9mph, that's quick for me so pretty happy with that! If I can shift a bit more of this weight of mine and then maybe a little more from the bike, I just might have another go at timetrialling after near 50 years away from it.

I still hear our club trainer of the day John King ( a very lovely man but sadly no longer with us) used to answer to anyone wanting to go faster 'pedals and shoes, pedals and shoes'. So I guess I'll have to splash out now and get rid of my flat pedal and M&S granny dog-walking shoes for something more appropriate. I need to find another 8 seconds to claim the top spot for that segment. Maybe I'll just wait for a day when it's blowing a hooley along the Cherque Way segment and I'll crack the record with feet off the pedals. 

Love to all.


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning - the super-sorry carcass has risen and broken...


...wind


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2020)

Morning all.
In todays news.........
5 moreCovid deaths since yesterday in Warrington hospital + 65 new cases.
No wonder they are making me jump through hoops for my camera next week.

Yesterday I made a very simple veggie meal.
2 sweet chillies (what I had grewed myself).
Onion, garlic, Paprika, pepper, a splash of Worcester sauce and Hendersons relish. Add some cooked pasta twirles....... it was lovely.

Sunny here.
Supposed to stay sunny for the day. I will get another 2 mile walk in later.
I must say..... I am enjoying this eating and exercising lark. Long may it continue


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2020)

8.40 and I have showered and have put a fruit cake cooking for when my grandson comes to see us later today


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning - the super-sorry carcass has risen and broken fast.
> 
> I kinda promised to keep away until I feel mended, rather than become a moan-fest in a happy place such as this.
> 
> ...




That's great news Monkers, so glad that you are on the mend👍

It sounds like you are a very modest and very accomplished cyclist. You never lose the competitive streak, and taking advantage of the elements is eminently sensible. ( our club had an informal 5K Lockdown challenge, some members were jogging a few miles to get to a more advantageous downhill starting point before starting their watches) 

Lovely to have you back


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2020)

I see Peter Sutcliffe (Yorkshire ripper) has died of Covid19. What a crying shame that is. NOT


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> In todays news.........
> 5 moreCovid deaths since yesterday in Warrington hospital + 65 new cases.
> No wonder they are making me jump through hoops for my camera next week.
> ...



All Hail Hendo's !!
( Mrs Tenkay and I managed to smuggle a couple of bottles past Yorkshire Border patrol on our last visit to Leeds)


----------



## monkers (13 Nov 2020)

@Dave7 ... Sad face from me because of those numbers.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, very windy out there this morning, heard yesterday of 6 people I know of who have caught Covid this week, none that I have been in contact with, all 6 are connected and were at a house get together a week is so back. Take care everyone.


The BBC reported yesterday a spike is occurring which has been attributed to people meeting up for a last time before the current lockdown.


----------



## monkers (13 Nov 2020)

> That's great news Monkers, so glad that you are on the mend👍
> 
> It sounds like you are a very modest and very accomplished cyclist. You never lose the competitive streak, and taking advantage of the elements is eminently sensible. ( our club had an informal 5K Lockdown challenge, some members were jogging a few miles to get to a more advantageous downhill starting point before starting their watches)
> 
> Lovely to have you back



Thanks Kev for the kind words. It's good to be back. I genuinely don't have much to be modest about. I'd certainly say that I've been an accomplished cyclist in the past. I was was pretty successful as a 10 miler, and did hold the club record for the distance in my age group for some time. I did actually win one national competition once too as a teenager - but so many years have passed since then. With hindsight, how I wish I'd kept up cycling, and the piano too for that matter. I was taught a good deal by the club trainer and other club members - club cycling should not be under-rated in my view, especially for younger riders.

My expectations are not for high achievement but a desire to be able to take part again without embarrassing the club with poor results. I don't yet have the puff back to set a competitive time at ten miles, I have more in the legs than in the lungs, as it were. Based on ride data, I'd be somewhere between 30 and 35 minutes. I'm tending to compare my ride times with my young self more than with other riders. Oh to be 13 again and know what I know now!


----------



## oldwheels (13 Nov 2020)

Pretty well the same here as most places so far as weather is concerned. Clouds are fairly scudding over and heavy showers.
My Ipod which I have had for some time has declared it wants authorisation or it will not work any more. It needs the user name and password but will accept nothing I offer and since I have changed such things from time to time I cannot work out for certain the correct combination. It has quite a bit of music downloaded from Itunes so I thought no problem and download it to my phone. This will not work and looking on line it seems Apple are refusing to download stuff not accessed for a while GRR.


----------



## monkers (13 Nov 2020)

I'm sitting here on the laptop with a few tabs open and flicking between them - a bit randomly it has to be said.

The intransigent Trump, government here squabbling and taking lumps out of each other, rising Covid cases and deaths here in the UK and in the USA, Peter Sutcliffe killed by Covid, and the under-reported case of 430 trans people murdered in the past year for no crime other than living authentic lives. (Gives own head a wobble, who should be more newsworthy, Peter Sutcliffe or 430 murdered innocent folk?)

I think I need to stop reading and get out on the bike.


----------



## GM (13 Nov 2020)

Morning all... Where has this week gone, it's flown past. I'm another one whose getting fed up with this weather, oh how I miss my 30 degrees!

Nice to hear that @monkers is on the mend 

Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2020)

I reach speeds of 32 MPH on numerous occasions. Of course I am going downhill at the time.


----------



## postman (13 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Did not sleep well. Must have 20 electrodes glued to different parts of my body and its chuffing uncomfortable.







You You are The Borg,oh my gawd.We are doomed.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> 8.40 and I have showered and have put a fruit cake cooking for when my grandson comes to see us later today


Welshie.
Each time you have your monthly shower do you change your bloomers ? 
If not, how long do you get out of a pair ?
Just askin like


----------



## monkers (13 Nov 2020)

@welsh dragon 



> I reach speeds of 32 MPH on numerous occasions. Of course I am going downhill at the time.



Ah so it was your turbulence blowing me into the weeds last time that busted my shoulder.  I'll be checking your ride data to make sure I avoid you in future


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I reach speeds of 32 MPH on numerous occasions. Of course I am going downhill at the time.


TBH 25 mph is plenty for me. Anything more than that and I start thinking "what if"


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie.
> Each time you have your monthly shower do you change your bloomers ?
> If not, how long do you get out of a pair ?
> Just askin like




I wash them while I'm in the shower. No pont in wasting hot water, I may as well kill 2 birds win 1 stone as they say. I get a whole month out of them. They drip dry as well.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2020)

Hello again. It is a glorious sunny day in Lancashire. I slept some more till 8.30!  

Hello @monkers - good to see you, don't disappear again and keep those pedals turning

Speaking of which I need to get a shift on for a 10.00 departure 🌞


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Nov 2020)

Morning all . The rain has stopped and it’s now a lovely sunny autumn day . Just going out for my weekly 4 milk stroll to the butcher. I have been given my orders from mrs exlaser , 1 chicken , 14 sausages and half dozen eggs. She seems to have forgotten about scotch eggs lol . Oh well I can soon put that right. 
I am still not feeling right but am feeling better . More blood tests in a couple of weeks then back to see the doctor. But at least I feel like walking places again . Have a good day everyone. 😀😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> @welsh dragon
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so it was your turbulence blowing me into the weeds last time that busted my shoulder.  I'll be checking your ride data to make sure I avoid you in future



This happened to a good friend of mine a few weeks ago. We were only out on a 5K run 
He's mending well, just lost a bit of confidence. Once I knew he was ok I offered him a fiver for his (newish) running shoes as he wouldn't be needing them for a while...


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Did not sleep well. Must have 20 electrodes glued to different parts of my body and its chuffing uncomfortable.


15 or 23 on the head, electroencephalograph, and 8 or 10 elsewhere, electrocardiograph.

Wait whilst the glue used starts drying out.


----------



## monkers (13 Nov 2020)

> This happened to a good friend of mine a few weeks ago. We were only out on a 5K run
> He's mending well, just lost a bit of confidence. Once I knew he was ok I offered him a fiver for his (newish) running shoes as he wouldn't be needing them for a while...



OUCH. Fortunately for me, I didn't do quite that amount of damage. I broke 3 ribs, but they tend to sort themselves out. My shoulder injury was a category 3 acromioclavicular sprain - ligaments detaching from bone allowing the joint to separate. I'm a bit of a lightweight when it comes to pain - but I can tell you it hurt!


----------



## dickyknees (13 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> You're in Wales , that not news .


Nice and bright in Trearddur Bay. Shots from https://weather.trearddurbay.org/webcam/


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> 8.40 and I have showered and have put a fruit cake cooking for when my grandson comes to see us later today


You trying to tell him something?


----------



## screenman (13 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The BBC reported yesterday a spike is occurring which has been attributed to people meeting up for a last time before the current lockdown.



Which I feel is what happened with the 6 people I know.


----------



## pawl (13 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The BBC reported yesterday a spike is occurring which has been attributed to people meeting up for a last time before the current lockdown.





No surprise there then.


----------



## pawl (13 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> Thanks Kev for the kind words. It's good to be back. I genuinely don't have much to be modest about. I'd certainly say that I've been an accomplished cyclist in the past. I was was pretty successful as a 10 miler, and did hold the club record for the distance in my age group for some time. I did actually win one national competition once too as a teenager - but so many years have passed since then. With hindsight, how I wish I'd kept up cycling, and the piano too for that matter. I was taught a good deal by the club trainer and other club members - club cycling should not be under-rated in my view, especially for younger riders.
> 
> My expectations are not for high achievement but a desire to be able to take part again without embarrassing the club with poor results. I don't yet have the puff back to set a competitive time at ten miles, I have more in the legs than in the lungs, as it were. Based on ride data, I'd be somewhere between 30 and 35 minutes. I'm tending to compare my ride times with my young self more than with other riders. Oh to be 13 again and know what I know now!






Good to see you back.

Just don’t try to play the piano whilst cycling


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Nice and bright in Trearddur Bay. Shots from https://weather.trearddurbay.org/webcam/
> View attachment 557943
> 
> 
> View attachment 557944


When we started to go there with the van the Treaddur Bay hotel offered 2 for 1 early bird meals. We would get to the van, chuck the stuff in and get to to pub.
Then they stopped that and wacked the prices up.
Needless to say we stopped going


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> 8.40 and I have showered and have put a fruit cake cooking for when my grandson comes to see us later today



OK, as nobody else has responded I suppose it's down to me to ask for clarification. Did you mean that Mr Welshie is doing the cooking for when the grandson arrives, or that you will be baking a cake...


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> I'm sitting here on the laptop with a few tabs open and flicking between them - a bit randomly it has to be said.
> 
> The intransigent Trump, government here squabbling and taking lumps out of each other, rising Covid cases and deaths here in the UK and in the USA, Peter Sutcliffe killed by Covid, and the under-reported case of 430 trans people murdered in the past year for no crime other than living authentic lives. (Gives own head a wobble, who should be more newsworthy, Peter Sutcliffe or 430 murdered innocent folk?)
> 
> I think I need to stop reading and get out on the bike.


Yeah.......but did you see the article about the sheep on a trampoline? Feckin hilarious!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> OK, as nobody else has responded I suppose it's down to me to ask for clarification. Did you mean that Mr Welshie is doing the cooking for when the grandson arrives, or that you will be baking a cake...




I made a cake. Mr Welshie was still in bed


----------



## gavroche (13 Nov 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Nice and bright in Trearddur Bay. Shots from https://weather.trearddurbay.org/webcam/
> View attachment 557943
> 
> 
> View attachment 557944


I believe " I'm a celebrity..." have been filming all week on Anglesey , the introduction for Sunday's start.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I believe " I'm a celebrity..." have been filming all week on Anglesey , the introduction for Sunday's start.



Thanks for letting me know when it starts. I can now safely avoid a it like the plague.


----------



## monkers (13 Nov 2020)

@Drago


> > monkers said:
> > Good morning - the super-sorry carcass has risen and broken...
> 
> 
> ...wind



It's a self-propulsion system and perfectly within UCI rules. So there


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I believe " I'm a celebrity..." have been filming all week on Anglesey , the introduction for Sunday's start.


Thanks for the warning......I will switch off and go and do something else instead!


----------



## gavroche (13 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks for the warning......I will switch off and go and do something else instead!


Don't get me wrong, it is not my favourite program either but when it is done on your doorstep, one tends to show a bit of interest. Hopefully, it will provide much needed cash in the community, especially for the young lad who is trying so much to restore the castle being used for filming.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'd like to try this on my wife's tablet. How would one do this with an SD card?


It should be possible for Android Marshmallow onwards. As @dave r said there is an option. Hang on... 

THIS explains it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Nov 2020)

Have been for a walk. A cold wind but mostly sunny, very enjoyable. Nice views from Craighouse.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2020)

And the heavens have opened up now and there seems to be a gale force wind as well.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And the heavens have opened up now and there seems to be a gale force wind as well.


Still nice and sunny here in gods little corner.
You will go and live with those heathens


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2020)

Sunny outside Papworth hossy. Hoping to be discharged in an hour.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Sunny outside Papworth hossy. Hoping to be discharged in an hour.


I am still waiting for someone to tell me what you were in for.
And don't give me that y front crap.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2020)

That was a very good ride, sunny, 43 miles, 3600 feet, 13 avg. Good winter miles.

New style cafe stop.......cheese sarnies, flask of coffee, bench in the sun. Old school or what? I'll be running a Carradice and primus next. Me and my mate Dave feel we've reached proper Last of the Summer Wine status.......two old duffers sat on a bench, munching sandwiches, slurping coffee and arguing the toss about how best to pay for Covid-19.

We reckon a long period of Keynesian economics should crack it. We're going to start by building large factories to build a "people's" all electric car and repairing the roads............this whole debate was started by very old 4x4 steaming by belching diesel fumes.

😄😄


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Nov 2020)

I’ve been in the carradice and sandwich group since April, recently added a small flask. I don’t care if I look like an old fart.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Sunny outside Papworth hossy. Hoping to be discharged in an hour.


Good news , I bet the staff will breath a collective sigh of relief 😂


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That was a very good ride, sunny, 43 miles, 3600 feet, 13 avg. Good winter miles.
> 
> New style cafe stop.......cheese sarnies, flask of coffee, bench in the sun. Old school or what? I'll be running a Carradice and primus next. Me and my mate Dave feel we've reached proper Last of the Summer Wine status.......two old duffers sat on a bench, munching sandwiches, slurping coffee and arguing the toss about how best to pay for Covid-19.
> 
> ...




I remember the carradice and the primus, people with tin mugs hanging off their saddle bags. At the moment I'm just stopping by the roadside for ten minutes for a cereal bar and a drop of water.


----------



## 12boy (13 Nov 2020)

We got to see the grandson yesterday as youngest son and his wife drove us the 30 miles or so from Lakewood to Longmont. Even got to hold him for a few. Good food was eaten and it was nice. We will go home tomorrow , I hope, unless the chance of snow and 55 mph gusts discourage my wife.
So glad to hear Monkers and Dave 7 are doing so much better. Monkers, you sound like a badass lady cyclist...I feel pretty good about averaging 11 mph around my little town. Good for you. 
Ten cuidado y sea feliz.


----------



## screenman (13 Nov 2020)

I have just finished watching a Christmas movie.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Nov 2020)

Done a lot today, been shopping, cleaned inside the car, checked oil, water, air in tyres and windscreen water level, walked up to the chemist to get prescription, made two chicken cottage pies and four individual chicken pies and seven small portions (for breakfast) of bubble and squeak.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am still waiting for someone to tell me what you were in for.
> *And don't give me that y front crap.*


He can't, that's gone for safe disposal.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I remember the carradice and the primus, people with tin mugs hanging off their saddle bags. At the moment I'm just stopping by the roadside for ten minutes for a cereal bar and a drop of water.


Cereal bar! Come on Dave It's got be a scotch egg or lump of fruit cake as a minimum. 
[edit] maybe go totally retro and take a bar of Kendal Mintcake


----------



## screenman (13 Nov 2020)

I have a slight wheezy cough.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I have a slight wheezy cough.


Oh dear hope that’s all it is .


----------



## numbnuts (13 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Done a lot today, been shopping, cleaned inside the car, checked oil, water, air in tyres and windscreen water level, walked up to the chemist to get prescription, made two chicken cottage pies and four individual chicken pies and seven small portions (for breakfast) of bubble and squeak.


.....and a loaf


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I have a slight wheezy cough.


I hope that it isn't anything serious.

Maybe treat yourself to _*hot *_showers until you feel better...?


----------



## screenman (13 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I hope that it isn't anything serious.
> 
> Maybe treat yourself to _*hot *_showers until you feel better...?



That is way to extreme.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Done a lot today, been shopping, cleaned inside the car, checked oil, water, air in tyres and windscreen water level, walked up to the chemist to get prescription, made two chicken cottage pies and four individual chicken pies and seven small portions (for breakfast) of bubble and squeak.


Did you have time to get dressed first?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> We got to see the grandson yesterday as youngest son and his wife drove us the 30 miles or so from Lakewood to Longmont. Even got to hold him for a few. Good food was eaten and it was nice. We will go home tomorrow , I hope, unless the chance of snow and 55 mph gusts discourage my wife.
> So glad to hear Monkers and Dave 7 are doing so much better. Monkers, you sound like a badass lady cyclist...I feel pretty good about averaging 11 mph around my little town. Good for you.
> Ten cuidado y sea feliz.


This is a great post. Glad you and Mrs 12boy have had a good time.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2020)

Mrs P and I sat down with a G&T to watch the 6.00 o'Clock news.

Cummings is now Goings - sacked. 🍾🥂 Sorry - no politics.


----------



## Paulus (13 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I have just finished watching a Christmas movie.


From last Christmas?


----------



## Paulus (13 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh dear hope that’s all it is .


Any other symptoms? 
A cough on it's own is just a cough.


----------



## screenman (13 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Any other symptoms?
> A cough on it's own is just a cough.



That is what I am hoping.


----------



## monkers (13 Nov 2020)

@12boy


> [So glad to hear Monkers and Dave 7 are doing so much better. Monkers, you sound like a badass lady cyclist...I feel pretty good about averaging 11 mph around my little town. Good for you.



Hahaha ... not bad ass at all. My doctor said something to me. It seemed to me that she didn't finish her sentence. She said I ''had cake retention and should go on a fast .... '' She obviously would have said 'bike' if she had finished.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Nov 2020)

Not been here long - and I am basically an overweight old bloke with asthma whose athletic achievements amount to
a) a cheap mug for winning a series of sailing races on holiday in Spain about 20 years ago
b) being the only person who went all the way through our school without ever once going round the cross country course - when it was compulsory to do so at least 3 times a year (no including people with medical exemption and a lot of those were still made to) - this is the main achievement of my life - took a lot of doing!!!

although I was pretty good at being second or similar

However - I am seriously impressed my the feats the people on here achieve - people older than me doing serious stuff than is seriously impressive



anyway - back to Earth - my Earth

today I went on my normal loop (Spike Island Runcorn, Moore, Warrington, SPike ISland - for those local) and I included my new route via a very steep hill - no Alp or Col but it is damn steep for a while - and the wet surface under the aquaduct and then wet leave seriously affect how you can cycle

Well - first time I went that way it was unexpected as I was basically riding between 2 connected canals - with no locks between - so I ended putting the ebike into high assist and just about made it up to the top

second time I made it in normal assist more (3 out of 4 where 4 is the bottom) - just

last time I very nearly had to stop for breath (asthma doesn't help!)

today I was hurting at the top of the steepest bit (first half) but carried on and reached the top with no problems

which means I am getting better at getting up the damn thing

which is good

for me


----------



## oldwheels (13 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Don't get me wrong, it is not my favourite program either but when it is done on your doorstep, one tends to show a bit of interest. Hopefully, it will provide much needed cash in the community, especially for the young lad who is trying so much to restore the castle being used for filming.


We had a TV series based in our small town. Thousands of gawkers appeared for some years after. They never spent much but many were very intrusive and ill mannered. Our local police constable at that time was a keen cyclist and also had a police bike. He stopped using it as he was fed up being identified as one of the characters in the series.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2020)

My new tablet is lovely


----------



## oldwheels (13 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I remember the carradice and the primus, people with tin mugs hanging off their saddle bags. At the moment I'm just stopping by the roadside for ten minutes for a cereal bar and a drop of water.


I have a photo of me and my carradice with primus stove and coloral bottle on my Flying Scot which is off being restored. I had a tin mug and billy can but they were inside the bag mostly. The rolled up cycle cape of course in top of the bag is compulsory.


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My new tablet is lovely


You are Moses AICMFP.


----------



## Paulus (13 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have a photo of me and my carradice with primus stove and coloral bottle on my Flying Scot which is off being restored. I had a tin mug and billy can but they were inside the bag mostly. The rolled up cycle cape of course in top of the bag is compulsory.


I'm sure that I'm not the only one who would like to see the photo 😎


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have a photo of me and my carradice with primus stove and coloral bottle on my Flying Scot which is off being restored. I had a tin mug and billy can but they were inside the bag mostly. The rolled up cycle cape of course in top of the bag is compulsory.



I've still got my cape, I thnk its upstairs under our bed, if I remember right my work bags under there too.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Cereal bar! Come on Dave It's got be a scotch egg or lump of fruit cake as a minimum.
> [edit] maybe go totally retro and take a bar of Kendal Mintcake




No, just a cereal bar, nowt else, when i got back home I had a chicken drumstick.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> No, just a cereal bar, nowt else, *when i get back home I'll have a chicken drumstick.*


You're not back yet!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Nov 2020)

When I was a kid someone got me a cycle cape when it became clear that I would go 'off cycling' given any excuse (like homework needs doing)

for quite a while it went unused

then one day I was going to a friends house - a distance of about 6 miles ish - and it started raining.
so - being sensible - I got the cape out and put it on

VERY waterproof - and created a huge volume underneath so very little tendency to sweat

but it was damn hard work to cycle
and when I got to a long downhill bit I actually had to pedal to keep any speed up


my first introduction to the effect of wind resistance

wearing that damn thing meant that I have the aerodynamic efficiency of a sub post office (to quote a very old Top Gear)

never wore it again

am I the only one?????


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My new tablet is lovely


Any inscriptions?


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Any inscriptions?


Take with water


----------



## Paulus (13 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> When I was a kid someone got me a cycle cape when it became clear that I would go 'off cycling' given any excuse (like homework needs doing)
> 
> for quite a while it went unused
> 
> ...


I can remember my Mum offering to buy me a Cape, somewhere around 1976 ish.
I tried my best to decline politely, but it came out all wrong. She was not amused.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Sunny outside Papworth hossy. Hoping to be discharged in an hour.


They released you, and on the way out the automatic door didn't open!!

Hope you're okay.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Nov 2020)

I do have a Carradice saddlebag (and a Brooks saddle) but I’ve never had the traditional cape that goes with it.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2020)

Morning all, a wait and see day ahead planned for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2020)

Think the only thing I will be waiting on is yet more rain!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2020)

Good morning. Pouring with rain. I have a brew and will try to doze shortly. No idea what I'll do today.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2020)

Cooeee. It's dark. I have no idea what it's like outside. Can't hear any rain so I guess it isn't. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2020)

Just started raining here a minute ago, very windy and sounding horrible out there.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2020)

Just back a 10k run. Bit drizzly but mild. Off for a steep in the bath now before breakfast.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## numbnuts (14 Nov 2020)

Morning all yeah we have that wet stuff again


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2020)

Well it's lighter here now. No rain and it's quite calm as well. Very damp though.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I've still got my cape, I thnk its upstairs under our bed, if I remember right my work bags under there too.


I can still 'smell' my oil skin cape from the 60s. It was good and kept me dry in all weathers


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> When I was a kid someone got me a cycle cape when it became clear that I would go 'off cycling' given any excuse (like homework needs doing)
> 
> for quite a while it went unused
> 
> ...


Wore mine regularly in the 60s.... .loved it.


----------



## Paulus (14 Nov 2020)

Morning all, 
It's dark, it's cloudy and it's raining
Looks like it will be a turbo day in the shed.
I was hoping to get out on the bike for a while, but I think the weather might put a stop to that. Tomorrow looks even worse. 
I will be out with the dog though, she always wants to go.
Stay safe and smart everyone.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Not much to do today, other to walk down to the village for a bit of shopping and to take doggie for a walk afterwards.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Wore mine regularly in the 60s.... .loved it.


Did you wear your pants outside your trousers as well?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back a 10k run. Bit drizzly but mild. Off for a steep in the bath now before breakfast.


Mo...... I can't remember my last bath.
No, I don't stink, I shower.
When I worked away I would have a soak in the bath after a days work but at home its a shower.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Did you wear your pants outside your trousers as well?


Pants ???
When I were a lad we couldn't afford pants.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo...... I can't remember my last bath.
> No, I don't stink, I shower.
> When I worked away I would have a soak in the bath after a days work but at home its a shower.


My bathroom is badly needing replaced but still haven't got round to it, between trying to find a plumber that's not too busy and Covid, I haven't bothered too much but will need to get it done. I thought about removing the bath and just having a shower cubicle but starting to think I would miss the bath so might just replace the bath in the meantime and get a walk in shower maybe ten years or so down the line when I'm getting too decrepit to clamber in and out of the bath.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Nov 2020)

Morning all, gloomy and breezy here. Another day of nothing awaits.

Just read that the vaccine is being manufactured in Belgium. Oh.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My bathroom is badly needing replaced but still haven't got round to it, between trying to find a plumber that's not too busy and Covid, I haven't bothered too much but will need to get it done. I thought about removing the bath and just having a shower cubicle but starting to think I would miss the bath so might just replace the bath in the meantime and get a walk in shower maybe ten years or so down the line when I'm getting too decrepit to clamber in and out of the bath.



If you chuck a few teabags in the water before you get in the bath, eventually your skin will look like you've been on an expensive medditeranean holiday 😉


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2020)

Good day folk.
Up a bit late for a Saturday so missed part of our Tony with S.O.T.S. However he did play House of The Rising Sun, so a decent start to the day.
BIG day today.
We have gifted MrsDs car to daughter and SiL 
She mainly used it to care for her cousin and her auntie (out of love, not paid).
The cousin sadly passed away recently and the auntie will not be in a rush to go shopping and the car is not really getting used.
So...... they are coming for lunch** and to collect the car.
**she is bringing a veggie casserole meal.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My bathroom is badly needing replaced but still haven't got round to it, between trying to find a plumber that's not too busy and Covid, I haven't bothered too much but will need to get it done. I thought about removing the bath and just having a shower cubicle but starting to think I would miss the bath so might just replace the bath in the meantime and get a walk in shower maybe ten years or so down the line when I'm getting too decrepit to clamber in and out of the bath.


Age does creep up on you Mo and will one day bite you on the arse.
We had ours done, maybe 10 years ago. We now regret not having a walk in shower.
Needs some serious forward thinking (which we didn't do).


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2020)

Aargh, I've been up for an hour waiting for imminent arrival of gas guy. 3 hours sleep not enough!


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2020)

I habe risen!

Damp and drizzly out there.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Pants ???
> When I were a lad we couldn't afford pants.


Pants? You had pants? We had to use......

no, no, no...........let's not start on one of these, goodness knows where it would end up!


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Aargh, I've been up for an hour waiting for imminent arrival of* gas guy*.


He wears a cape as well. 


View: https://youtu.be/SFLw8aH-M2w


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> He wears a cape as well.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/SFLw8aH-M2w



Hope he wears pants...........


----------



## GM (14 Nov 2020)

Morning all....A wet rainy start to the day, perfect excuse to have a lie in and not feel guilty.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2020)

Unusually for me I went back to sleep for a few hours, what day is it?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Unusually for me I went back to sleep for a few hours, what day is it?


Saturday 14th November, 2040 Rip Van Winkle


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Saturday 14th November, 2040 Rip Van Winkle



Now I know yesterday was Saturday, I was just confused if it was Sunday or Monday.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2020)

I dozed till 8.30. This is good. The weather is better than forecast but not great - no rain and I think I should be able to do some allotment work this afternoon.

Breakfast time now followed by doing odds and sods.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hope he wears pants...........


Yes......he sells the old ones on to @Drago ......


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2020)

It's very mild here, but now we have very fine rain. soooool


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Now I know yesterday was Saturday, I was just confused if it was Sunday or Monday.



Screenman we have a problem...........


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Breakfast time now followed by doing odds and soda.


Will you have lime with that?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2020)

Gone V E R Y dark here......had to put the light on .
Just eaten a crumpet so I could have Ibuprofen for my gammy back. 
Think I will try an hour in bed before daughter and SiL get here...... crazy really as day time naps always make me feel worse.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Saturday 14th November, 2040 Rip Van Winkle


WOT OH NO where's my life gone . Oh it's a joke , don't do that again . I promise not to make any more remarks about you taking baths in muddy puddles .


----------



## pawl (14 Nov 2020)

Morning one and all.

Typical yesterday Friday 13 boiler decided to stop working.Texted are lady gas maintainer.Visit due Monday 

Weather not looking good for today 
Ah we’ll keep smiling and stay safe


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2020)

Gas guy is beavering away! 

He put the PRV on the water supply and that is much better now - a good steady water flow without the same loud clunking from the pipes when I turn taps back on or flush the toilet.

A bidirectional valve has been fitted to the attic bedroom radiator to fix the water hammer when the thermostat kicks in.

Now he is fixing the boiler and... told me to clear off and let him concentrate on his work! (I found it very interesting but was distracting him by asking too many questions about how it all works... )

Once he has finished that, it will be the gas safety check, then he'll be off and I will be able to get out of the house for a while. Not that the weather is tempting for cycling - a miserable damp, cool, overcast day here... I'll probably make do with walking to Lidl and back unless there looks like being an hour or two without rain.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Gas guy is beavering away!
> 
> He put the PRV on the water supply and that is much better now - a good steady water flow without the same loud clunking from the pipes when I turn taps back on or flush the toilet.
> 
> ...


I

Lidl had some good torches in this week for £5 with multi coloured lens for some reason but the torch on it's own is very good, I bought two for myself and a couple for cheap gifts.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I'm sure that I'm not the only one who would like to see the photo 😎


Need go and search later but in those days before digital anything pictures were not so common.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I can remember my Mum offering to buy me a Cape, somewhere around 1976 ish.
> I tried my best to decline politely, but it came out all wrong. She was not amused.


For touring purposes I prefer a cape although now since I use a trike more it is surplus to requirement.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Will you have lime with that?


Bugger you got there before I spotted it!!!


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> When I was a kid someone got me a cycle cape when it became clear that I would go 'off cycling' given any excuse (like homework needs doing)
> 
> for quite a while it went unused
> 
> ...


Depends how you wear it. I kept mine reasonably tucked in and it did not offer much extra wind resistance. With a tail wind I let it out a bit like a sail.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can still 'smell' my oil skin cape from the 60s. It was good and kept me dry in all weathers


You wore it when it was sunny?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Nov 2020)

Still  so it's a cake day a lemon one


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Aargh, I've been up for an hour waiting for imminent arrival of gas guy. 3 hours sleep not enough!



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v1dvAxA9ib0


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Age does creep up on you Mo and will one day bite you on the arse.
> We had ours done, maybe 10 years ago. We now regret not having a walk in shower.
> Needs some serious forward thinking (which we didn't do).


It can hit you very suddenly and you cannot do now what you could do last year. I had planned a couple of trips this year to revisit old haunts as I think sometimes this may be my last trip. This has been put off until next year but who can tell what the future holds. I know that people older than me do lengthy trips but disaster can strike any time. Last trip I had the Brompton pedal bit me in back of my leg and the wound got infected. Had to return to Oban to A&E and massive dose of antibiotics.
Just to frighten you try to borrow The Secret Diary of Hendrik Groen aged 83 and one quarter. It is in the Netherlands but still relevant.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You wore it when it was sunny?


Yes
But I was naked underneath.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Nov 2020)

Been for a sploshy stumble through mud and burn, up to 4.5 miles now but still over 10 mins per mile. At least having to continually concentrate on slip/trip/stumble hazards keeps my mind off how slow I’m going. It feels much worse when I find myself on tarmac/pavement.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for a sploshy stumble through mud and burn, up to 4.5 miles now but still over 10 mins per mile. At least having to continually concentrate on slip/trip/stumble hazards keeps my mind off how slow I’m going. It feels much worse when I find myself on tarmac/pavement.


It’s hard work but gives me a better buzz than cycling to be honest. I was 10 minutes 8 seconds per mile for my 10k this morning which is better than usual but nowhere like what I used to be. Sadly these days are gone.


----------



## gavroche (14 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes
> But I was naked underneath.


You are always naked underneath whatever clothes you wear.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2020)

I just spent 2 hours trying to print off a photo that I didn't even want or need to print. I only did it to see if I could on my new tablet. Just managed to achieve this Herculean task.

That's 2 hours of my life I will never get back. So.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s hard work but gives me a better buzz than cycling to be honest. I was 10 minutes 8 seconds per mile for my 10k this morning which is better than usual but nowhere like what I used to be. Sadly these days are gone.


If I can get back up to 10k to 10 mile range it would be good to start doing some offroad events again, once this is all over. I used to enjoy them back in the day. I will be at the back of the field but I can live with that.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just spent 2 hours trying to print off a photo that I didn't even want or need to print. I only did it to see if I could on my new tablet. Just managed to achieve this Herculean task.
> 
> That's 2 hours of my life I will never get back. So.


Lol...I got rid of my printer as I never used it more than a couple of times. I bought if after dad died thinking I might need to print stuff to send away, etc but the lawyer pretty much dealt with everything. No point in it taking up space and the ink drying out just sitting there like an ornament!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> If I can get back up to 10k to 10 mile range it would be good to start doing some offroad events again, once this is all over. I used to enjoy them back in the day. I will be at the back of the field but I can live with that.


I used to love entering stuff at one time...purely for fun. Was never fast even 20 years ago but wish I had kept it up. After my one and only marathon I kind of lost interest and didn’t run again for years. Just really the last two or three years I’ve been trying to do a bit again.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol...I got rid of my printer as I never used it more than a couple of times. I bought if after dad died thinking I might need to print stuff to send away, etc but the lawyer pretty much dealt with everything. No point in it taking up space and the ink drying out just sitting there like an ornament!


I like to have a printer available - very useful to have - but only a few times a year
e.g. I like to have a couple of printed copies of tickets, insurance etc etc when we go on holiday - just be be sure

but as I use it an inkjet just dries up - I used to work in school - we always had inkjet printers that failed after the summer break!

as a result I not have a cheap black and white laser printer - don;t really use it much but it is very useful when I do need it


----------



## numbnuts (14 Nov 2020)

I use my printer a lot, in fact I've got two, I even print off my shopping list.
I made up a list with all the things I'm lightly to need and add as I go along, during the week if I need anything I change it to a red colour, when I go shopping I copy and paste only the things I need and print it off.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s hard work but gives me a better buzz than cycling to be honest. I was 10 minutes 8 seconds per mile for my 10k this morning which is better than usual but nowhere like what I used to be. Sadly these days are gone.



But you're still out there in all weathers doing it Mo! 👍


----------



## gavroche (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to love entering stuff at one time...purely for fun. Was never fast even 20 years ago but wish I had kept it up. After my one and only marathon I kind of lost interest and didn’t run again for years. Just really the last two or three years I’ve been trying to do a bit again.


Running is not my thing at all. Sometimes I run with Molly but not for long as I get out of breath very quickly. I could never do long distance running, even as a child, I was more of a sprinter, but not now.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I like to have a printer available - very useful to have - but only a few times a year
> e.g. I like to have a couple of printed copies of tickets, insurance etc etc when we go on holiday - just be be sure
> 
> but as I use it an inkjet just dries up - I used to work in school - we always had inkjet printers that failed after the summer break!
> ...




I bought a cheap black and white printer as well


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I bought a cheap black and white printer as well



I've got a printer/scanner under the computer table, it doesn't get used much, mostly for colouring pages for the granddaughter to colour in, last time I came to print some documents the colour cartridge was empty.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2020)

I miss running, I used to get a real buzz from it. When Pam was 40 I got asked to do the Number Bridge 10k, I was not running much at the time and Pam suggested I have a go, I said only if she did. Pam had not done any running or sport since school days, but we worked out a 6 week build up as that was how long we had before the run, refurbished comfortably in 54 minutes. She can go months without riding a bike and then pop out and average 12mph on a £250 Pendleton. At 60 she learned to swim having not been able to before, within weeks she could easily do 400yards and now a lot more. A natural inbuilt fitness I envy.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2020)

Well, '_gas guy_' has finished his tasks and gone!

I am no longer getting any clunking when I turn taps on and off, despite having slightly more flow from them. The cut-off valve on the toilet cistern supply now produces a slight thud rather than its former loud clunk. I will be doing a washing machine load tomorrow so I will find out if that source of clunking has also been fixed. 

I am now waiting to see if still get any of the loud water pipe noises that I used to get when neighbours turned things on and off... 

Ha ha - (literally) bang on cue - I _think _I just heard something! Previously it would have sounded like someone dropping a tin of beans from shoulder height onto the floor of the bedroom above me. This time, it sounded like a smaller tin dropped from about 5 cms. That kind of subtle noise isn't a problem so hopefully, that will be as bad as it gets.

I had the CH on for 10 minutes to test it and all seemed to be working well, but I had to turn it off because the house was getting too warm.

I checked the water that came out of the radiator when the thermostatic valve was being replaced. It was clear and had plenty of corrosion inhibitor in it. The system was then repressurised, and an airlock bled from the radiator.

I examined the part that was replaced on the boiler. The original drainage pipe hadn't been seated properly and that had deformed the end of it. It would explain why water had been dripping out of the boiler. Fingers crossed that the leak is fixed. Certainly no sign of drips for now...

That's me ready for winter now! 




*PS Something my sister told me about... If money is tight, you may be eligible for a Warm Home discount, which is a one-off £140 reduction in your winter heating bill. Check HERE for details.*


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I use my printer a lot, in fact I've got two, I even print off my shopping list.
> I made up a list with all the things I'm lightly to need and add as I go along, during the week if I need anything I change it to a red colour, when I go shopping I copy and paste only the things I need and print it off.


Ah Yes. I do this on my phone using Keep Notes. Creates a list which I can add things to throughout the week and bingo nothing is forgotten. When shopping I can tick an item and it disappears from the list but is stored for future use. Next time I want potatoes I just scroll to the item, untick it and then it appears in the list of things to buy.

It's magic really


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol...I got rid of my printer as I never used it more than a couple of times. I bought if after dad died thinking I might need to print stuff to send away, etc but the lawyer pretty much dealt with everything. No point in it taking up space and the ink drying out just sitting there like an ornament!


I very rarely use mine now.
Needed it 12 months ago but the ink had dried up.
I emailed the doc' to a friend who printed it.
I struggled to buy fresh ink on line so tried Currys but was amazed to find it was cheaper to buy a new printer WITH ink than just new ink.
I needed it last week and was pleasantly surprised that it printed, no problem.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Well, '_gas guy_' has finished his tasks and gone!
> 
> I am no longer getting any clunking when I turn taps on and off, despite having slightly more flow from them. The cut-off valve on the toilet cistern supply now produces a slight thud rather than its former loud clunk. I will be doing a washing machine load tomorrow so I will find out if that source of clunking has also been fixed.
> 
> ...


hahaha
When I read your intro I read it as "the GAY man has finished his task and gone" .
My first thought was.....well, each to his own .....and then I read it again


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Well, '_gas guy_' has finished his tasks and gone!
> 
> I am no longer getting any clunking when I turn taps on and off, despite having slightly more flow from them. The cut-off valve on the toilet cistern supply now produces a slight thud rather than its former loud clunk. I will be doing a washing machine load tomorrow so I will find out if that source of clunking has also been fixed.
> 
> ...



Yes, I get the warm home discount, gets paid directly to my energy supplier.


----------



## gavroche (14 Nov 2020)

Do any of you struggle to put the back wheel back on the bike with the bike standing up? I just can't do it so I always have to turn the bike upside down to put it back. No problem with the front wheel.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Do any of you struggle to put the back wheel back on the bike with the bike standing up? I just can't do it so I always have to turn the bike upside down to put it back. No problem with the front wheel.



Yes, its always a pain


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, I get the warm home discount, gets paid directly to my energy supplier.


Me too. I hadn't heard of it until last winter when my sister told me about it.

It made a big difference, paying nearly half of my biggest annual quarterly bill.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Running is not my thing at all. Sometimes I run with Molly but not for long as I get out of breath very quickly. I could never do long distance running, even as a child, I was more of a sprinter, but not now.


Me too. When I was at school I was a good runner up to 400 yards but anything much longer was beyond me. I preferred cycling but never seriously raced as I was more of a touring type.


----------



## GM (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol...I got rid of my printer as I never used it more than a couple of times. I bought if after dad died thinking I might need to print stuff to send away, etc but the lawyer pretty much dealt with everything. No point in it taking up space and the ink drying out just sitting there like an ornament!




The only time we used to use the printer for was printing out Boarding passes, when it'll get used again who knows!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Do any of you struggle to put the back wheel back on the bike with the bike standing up? I just can't do it so I always have to turn the bike upside down to put it back. No problem with the front wheel.




No. I never have a problem because i have a man what does. He is called Mr WD


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Well, '_gas guy_' has finished his tasks and gone!
> 
> I am no longer getting any clunking when I turn taps on and off, despite having slightly more flow from them. The cut-off valve on the toilet cistern supply now produces a slight thud rather than its former loud clunk. I will be doing a washing machine load tomorrow so I will find out if that source of clunking has also been fixed.
> 
> ...


No loose pipes or pipes where extra clips could come in handy(near a washing machine where the sudden on-off can cause knocking)?


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I'm sure that I'm not the only one who would like to see the photo 😎


Found it. Unfortunately I am standing in front of the primus stove on its hanger. No date for it but around
1960ish probably. Note also the SYHA badge on the shorts. On reflection it may have been mid 1950s.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I use my printer a lot, in fact I've got two, I even print off my shopping list.
> *I made up a list with all the things I'm lightly to need* and* add as I go along, during the week if I need anything I change it to a red colour*, when I go shopping I copy and paste only the things I need and print it off.



You are SO Organised!


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ah Yes. I do this on my phone using Keep Notes. Creates* a list which I can add things to throughout the week* and bingo nothing is forgotten. When shopping I can tick an item and it disappears from the list but is stored for future use. Next time I want potatoes I just scroll to the item, untick it and then it appears in the list of things to buy.
> 
> It's magic really



OMG, another organised person, I am beginning to feel totally inadequate!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Do any of you struggle to put the back wheel back on the bike with the bike standing up? I just can't do it so I always have to turn the bike upside down to put it back. No problem with the front wheel.


Quite the opposite in fact, I always find it easier to use the weight of the bike to assist dropping the chain over the sprocket and the dropout over the spindle. I don’t think I’ve done it with the bike upside down since schooldays.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2020)

Post just arrive with a rebate cheque and even a customer number from Somebody of Stow. I have never ever bought anything from them but they keep sending catalogues with what has been described as solutions looking for a problem at what I think are inflated prices.
The gift voucher from Amazon which I thought was probably a scam turned out to be genuine and I got £4.25 off the last thing I bought which pays the postage as I am not on Prime. Don't buy enough to justify them getting their grubby fingers in my bank account.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Do any of you struggle to put the back wheel back on the bike with the bike standing up? I just can't do it so I always have to turn the bike upside down to put it back. No problem with the front wheel.


I’m the opposite. Being upside down would confuse me.  Some bikes seem more awkward than others for some reason.


----------



## postman (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Saturday 14th November, 2040 Rip Van Winkle


Before I turn on the Crystal set.Is covid19 2020 over yet,and is Trump still demanding a recount.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> Before I turn on the Crystal set.Is covid19 2020 over yet,and is Trump still demanding a recount.


Nearly over but then we’ll have Covid 19 2021 to look forward to!  Nothing is beyond the orange idiot!


----------



## Paulus (14 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Post just arrive with a rebate cheque and even a customer number from Somebody of Stow. I have never ever bought anything from them but they keep sending catalogues with what has been described as solutions looking for a problem at what I think are inflated prices.
> The gift voucher from Amazon which I thought was probably a scam turned out to be genuine and I got £4.25 off the last thing I bought which pays the postage as I am not on Prime. Don't buy enough to justify them getting their grubby fingers in my bank account.


I sign up to Amazon Prime when they offer me 30 days free trial. I always set a reminder to cancel it a couple of days before the first payment. Works every time.


----------



## postman (14 Nov 2020)

Oh my it's 14th November 2040 I'll check my savings account.2020 I had £3,000 in.Let's see 2040 I owe them £500 for holding my money.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I sign up to Amazon Prime when they offer me 30 days free trial. I always set a reminder to cancel it a couple of days before the first payment. Works every time.



Ditto.

I get 30 days free Prime several times a year.

I assume they do it on the basis that many people will simply forget to cancel, and, fall into their net.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nearly over but then we’ll have Covid 19 2021 to look forward to!  Nothing is beyond the orange idiot!


We currently have our own idiot in charge kind of. I am being too kind to him I think and there are lots of other interesting words to apply to him which I dare not repeat.


----------



## aferris2 (14 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ah Yes. I do this on my phone using Keep Notes. Creates a list which I can add things to throughout the week and bingo nothing is forgotten. When shopping I can tick an item and it disappears from the list but is stored for future use. Next time I want potatoes I just scroll to the item, untick it and then it appears in the list of things to buy.
> 
> It's magic really


We do this too. We also have the list shared between us so that either one of us can add or cross off things. Items get ticked as soon as they are put into the trolley so we (almost) never buy double even if we are in separate shops at the same time.


----------



## postman (14 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> We currently have our own idiot in charge kind of. I am being too kind to him I think and there are lots of other interesting words to apply to him which I dare not repeat.


I'm sure a village somewhere will offer him a job when he packs in.


----------



## postman (14 Nov 2020)

I also have notes on my phone.So just after Xmas I did a list of rides for this year.Starting with the shortest first,Otley.Then each one for further Wetherby,Knaresborough 36 miles,Rufforth 44.Leading up to the biggie Langstrothdale guess what Covid,so they are still in for 2021.Fingers crossed.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Nov 2020)

aferris2 said:


> We do this too.* We also have the list shared between us so that either one of us can add or cross off things. Items get ticked as soon as they are put into the trolley *so we (almost) never buy double even if we are in separate shops at the same time.



Please!!! enough of this organised perfection


----------



## postman (14 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> I'm sure a village somewhere will offer him a job when he packs in.


I honestly believed he would drop that bumbling fool act when he got in,and become a real leader.How wrong I was.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> I honestly believed he would drop that bumbling fool act when he got in,and become a real leader.How wrong I was.


He is a bumbling fool, it’s not an act .


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Please!!! enough of this organised perfection



I just use a pen and paper.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> No loose pipes or pipes where extra clips could come in handy(near a washing machine where the sudden on-off can cause knocking)?


There definitely _ARE_ problems like that. This house has had various bodge jobs done to it over the years. The trouble is it would cost a _LOT_ of money to deal with all of the issues properly. Carpets and floors would have to come up, ceilings would have to come down... Many of the accessible defects HAVE been attended to but other hard-to-reach ones have not been.

For your entertainment, here is a long example of _Chez ColinJ_ electrical bodgery... 

My bedroom does not have a light switch! Actually, it DOES - but that switch turns on the bathroom light... There is a second door into the bathroom from the bedroom, which is very handy, and having a switch for that near the doorway makes perfect sense. But why didn't the electrician run another wire round to the same bit of wall and fit a bedroom light switch as well? 

The natural way to enter the bedroom is through that bathroom door. But hang on... (at night) the bedroom is in darkness! I would have to go back through the bathroom, out of its other door, and cross the landing to where the bedroom light switch is _actually_ located! Turn the bedroom light on and either go into the bedroom from its other door, or go back through the bathroom again. Get into bed. Read a while. Time to sleep... 

Oh bother, no switch... Back out of bed, walk through one door or the other, make my way to the light switch and turn the light off. Now I have to walk across a bedroom floor in the dark, trying not to walk into anything or trip over.

My bed has a wooden surround to it at shin height. I crunched a shin in the dark 3 nights on the trot when I first moved in here and then threw a hissy fit! Fortunately, '_Middle of Lidl_' came to my rescue... They had remote-controlled light fittings on offer. I bought and fitted one of those. I now leave the landing switch permanently on and keep the remote bedroom light switch handy near the bathroom door. I can walk in from the bathroom, pick up the remote, and turn the bedroom light on. I go to bed, read/play computer games until I am ready to sleep, then I use the remote to turn the bedroom light off. Super. That works for me...

The landing switch is one of a block of three. A second switch controls the light for the landing. The third switch controls one of three lights in the attic bedroom. I soon discovered that nobody can remember which switch does what so guests operate them at random. That usually meant that my landing switch got turned off unexpectedly by a guest during the night so I could be plunged into darkness while reading, or unable to turn the light back on with my remote without getting out bed, walking across... you get the picture! (Before I added the remote on/off, they would actually turn my light ON in the middle of the night by accident if they paid a night time visit to the bathroom.)

So now I have a strip of duct tape over my bedroom light switch, holding it permanently in the on position and only use the remote to operate the light.

Thinking about it... there is no light switch in THIS room either! The electrician used one of his/her favoured 3-way switch blocks in the hall. One light for the lounge, one for the kitchen, and one for the landing. At least the landing light can be turned on and off from the bottom of the stairs AND from the landing. Hoorah! If the hall light needs to be switched on, there is a separate switch for that. People can't remember which of the 4 switches does what so the wrong lights get switched on and off in random sequences by everybody but me. (I have finally memorised which switch does what.) 

One light in the corner of the kitchen ceiling is hidden out of sight behind a structural element. I didn't even realise it was there until I accidentally turned it on when trying to turn the cellar light on. You got it, the corner kitchen light switch is on the other side of the cellar door. Where else would you put it!

There was a mystery switch in the kitchen. In a... block of 3. It took me 2 years to notice that it operated a light in my back yard! I went out one night to put something in the wheelie bin and saw that the exterior light was on so it had quite possibly been on for the whole 2 years.

Speaking of mystery switches... There are two wall lights opposite me, one either side of the chimney breast. It would be nice to be able to switch those on for some mood lighting when watching TV, and then I would turn off the main light in the room. The trouble is that the switches for those lights are so mysterious that _AFTER 5 YEARS I STILL HAVE NOT FOUND THEM_!  I'm not kidding. I am totally baffled as to how those lights are supposed to be controlled. I am beginning to think that the electrician got halfway through doing the job but then stopped because he couldn't find anywhere useless enough to put the light switches!  I'm going to get hold of a cable detector to try to see where the wires go. I can see that there are cables at the back of the lights going into the plaster.

I like this house. If I had the money I would buy it, but I would spend £5,000-£10,000 extra on sorting out all the stupid problems with it!


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> There definitely _ARE_ problems like that. This house has had various bodge jobs done to it over the years. The trouble is it would cost a _LOT_ of money to deal with all of the issues properly. Carpets and floors would have to come up, ceilings would have to come down... Many of the accessible defects HAVE been attended to but other hard-to-reach ones have not been.
> 
> For your entertainment, here is a long example of _Chez ColinJ_ electrical bodgery...
> 
> ...


Eeny, meeny, miny, moe" with the electrics then.

Is that the one that appeared on homes under the hammer some years ago? 
If it is, there should be a switch in the attic that turns the two lights either side of the chimney, on and off.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> I'm sure a village somewhere will offer him a job when he packs in.


This one, perhaps...?







Who would have thought that the USA would elect someone who made George W. Bush look like an amazing president!  



dave r said:


> I just use a pen and paper.


Me too. I write on the back of my previous till receipt.

I plan my shopping using a blackboard painted onto my kitchen wall, near my fridge. That is a rare example of something in this house that I wouldn't have thought of doing, and which actually make sense! Whenever I am running out of something I chalk it onto the list. Just before a trip to the shops I prioritise a selection from what is on the wall and transfer what I will be able to carry onto my paper list.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2020)

aferris2 said:


> We do this too. We also have the list shared between us so that either one of us can add or cross off things. Items get ticked as soon as they are put into the trolley so we (almost) never buy double even if we are in separate shops at the same time.


Is tha back yet?


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> There definitely _ARE_ problems like that. This house has had various bodge jobs done to it over the years. The trouble is it would cost a _LOT_ of money to deal with all of the issues properly. Carpets and floors would have to come up, ceilings would have to come down... Many of the accessible defects HAVE been attended to but other hard-to-reach ones have not been.
> 
> For your entertainment, here is a long example of _Chez ColinJ_ electrical bodgery...
> 
> ...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Nov 2020)

This is a new one on me, MrsF bought a refill of Rock Rose gin from the supermarket, it comes in a plastic pack that you put in the post, without an envelope or stamp, to return to them. Cool


----------



## aferris2 (14 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I just use a pen and paper.


Cheque?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


>


That's how I felt when the sheer daftness of the wiring (etc.) here became clear to me.

I just nipped down into the damp, cobwebby cellar to check out a hunch... I can see wires coming through the cellar ceiling through some insulation just below where the non-functioning lights are. They have either been severed or were ridiculously short to start with. At any rate, they are not connected to anything... I'll go with '_person who started the job did not finish it_'!

I might do my own bodge job and run some cables from the light fixtures down the plaster on the sides of the chimney breast. They would be out of sight and easy to get to a wall socket


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2020)

aferris2 said:


> We do this too. We also have the list shared between us so that either one of us can add or cross off things. Items get ticked as soon as they are put into the trolley so we (almost) never buy double even if we are in separate shops at the same time.


Ah yes, I wish. I've spent years of and wasted much breath trying to persuade Mrs P we should have a shared list and calendar. Oh how I wish.

Mrs P has a handwritten calendar on which she sometimes writes things, one on her phone she sometimes uses and then other times she says "I know I'm playing tennis at 10.00 but can't remember who with." She did once go to the wrong tennis courts. 😄😄


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2020)

Mrs P has moved G&T time forward. Yesterday it was 5.00pm, today 5.20pm........I'm not sure if I'm confused or p****d 😄


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Found it. Unfortunately I am standing in front of the primus stove on its hanger. No date for it but around
> 1960ish probably. Note also the SYHA badge on the shorts. On reflection it may have been mid 1950s.
> View attachment 558119


As an add on this pic shows the primus in travelling mode. My wife seems to have the carradice.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2020)

I have a white board and I write things down that I need as I need them. Then I take a photo of it on my phone and use that when I go shopping


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a white board and I write things down that I need as I need them. Then I take a photo of it on my phone and use that when I go shopping


I always take a list and forget to take it out of my pocket if it is not left in the car.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a white board and I write things down that I need as I need them. Then I take a photo of it on my phone and use that when I go shopping


I just rely on memory and forget things!


----------



## gavroche (14 Nov 2020)

I just let my wife do the shopping, she knows best and I can't get told off for forgetting something.


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2020)

Pam just buys as much as she can get in the trolley at each shop.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I just rely on memory and forget things!




I know


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has moved G&T time forward. Yesterday it was 5.00pm, today 5.20pm........I'm not sure if I'm confused or p****d 😄


That'd be moving back, not forward.
I think you may have had possibly one two many.


----------



## Paulus (14 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I just let my wife do the shopping, she knows best and I can't get told off for forgetting something.


I normally do the shopping.
Pencil and paper are my to go to implements to make the list.
Then it goes onto the stores website to be either collected or delivered.
If I am going to the local shops it is written on a bit of paper


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

aferris2 said:


> Cheque?



I haven't written one for years.


----------



## pawl (14 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I just rely on memory and forget things!





I write things down to remind me what I need usually mundane things like bike bits. Then cant remember where I put the list.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> I write things down to remind me what I need usually mundane things like bike bits. Then cant remember where I put the list.


That’s more like it


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> I write things down to remind me what I need usually mundane things like bike bits. Then cant remember where I put the list.



A few weeks ago I brought some new brake blocks, came to fit one set on Friday, could i remember where I'd put them? No, it took me a quarter of an hour to find them.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

Lol!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2020)

I found a charming short film on YouTube about 'Mr. Overton', at the time America's oldest living WWII veteran. If you are in your 60s/70s/80s and feel a bit past it, take a look at this old fella, aged 109...!


----------



## Rockster57 (15 Nov 2020)

I've been retired since 2011. Previous to that I used to laugh scornfully at those who retired before me and claimed they were so busy they didn't know how they ever found the time to work! Well I'm not laughing now! It's true! Just where the time goes beats me! To be fair, I have taken up a part-time occupation working just 3 days a week. However, I have been furloughed more or less for the whole duration but that hasn't seemed to have bestowed me with much in the way of leisure time! 

There's an often quoted saying that "work expands in direct proportion to the time available to perform it in". I reckon that's probably true with regards to me. I suppose I need to sharpen up with my time management if i want to enjoy my retirement more! Doh!


----------



## 12boy (15 Nov 2020)

If politicians were merely idiots that might be manageable, but I've read most successful ones are sociopaths. Tuck Frump! 
Got back from our trip just after sunset. There was a 30 mile stretch with a horizontal blizzard which is what happens with 45 mph crosswinds. The rest was dry with 45 mph crosswinds and 70 mph gusts. The highway police had a string of semis and other high profile vehicles lined up on the highway frontage road for 5 or 6 miles because they couldn't safely use the highway with wind that strong. Must have seen a dozen tipped trailers and semis on the highway anyway. 
Mrs 12 wasn't feeling well for this return trip, but she toughed it out. She hates scary roads and it's even worse when queasiness and stomach cramps are added. Mighty nice when we saw our little town's lights telling us we were almost there. Be safe and well.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2020)

Morning. Rained constantly from yesterday lunchtime and only went off in the middle of the night so Lord knows what state the roads are in now. Had thought about an early bimble but there's still more rain due soon.


----------



## screenman (15 Nov 2020)

Morning all, I spent all of yesterday on the sofa reading and watching tv, not sure what today had planned. Still a bit wheezy and with that slight cough so still waiting, hopefully it is nothing to worry about as we have been careful in regards to doing what we can to prevent catching the virus.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

Good morning! It's blowing a hoolie, only a small hoolie really but windy all the same. Meeting a friend for a ride at 10.00. I'm not filled with enthusiasm but she works, lives alone and has no one else to get out with. I know she'll stay in all day if I bail out so........

What else? Chorley cases have dropped from 1988 on the 5th to 887, down by 1101. Excellent news.

Nothing else on the agenda. I did the minor odds and sods yesterday. If it's dry I'll potter on the allotment this afternoon and finish clearing the last weedy spot.

Cleaning out and painting the garage is starting to get even closer as I look for stuff to do! 😳


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, I spent all of yesterday on the sofa reading and watching tv, not sure what today had planned. Still a bit wheezy and with that slight cough so still waiting, hopefully it is nothing to worry about as we have been careful in regards to doing what we can to prevent catching the virus.


I've had several occasions when I've felt sniffly and had a very slight sore throat or cough. The sort of thing we ignore under most circumstances. I think we only notice because of Covid-19. Mrs P asks how this happens if I'm being careful? It's a good point.

As for the sofa thing. Yesterday I mooched about till 11.00, did minor stuff till 3.00, then watched TV or read till going to bed at 10.00. This isn't me, I don't do sitting around, it's just getting so difficult to find things to do.

I don't have any particular worries, it must be terrible for those who do. Which is why I'll go riding at 10.00........


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2020)

Morning. Blowing a hoolie here as well and really heavy rain. A day for slobbing and drinking  I think.

Stay safe folks


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> If politicians were merely idiots that might be manageable, but I've read most successful ones are sociopaths. Tuck Frump!
> Got back from our trip just after sunset. There was a 30 mile stretch with a horizontal blizzard which is what happens with 45 mph crosswinds. The rest was dry with 45 mph crosswinds and 70 mph gusts. The highway police had a string of semis and other high profile vehicles lined up on the highway frontage road for 5 or 6 miles because they couldn't safely use the highway with wind that strong. Must have seen a dozen tipped trailers and semis on the highway anyway.
> Mrs 12 wasn't feeling well for this return trip, but she toughed it out. She hates scary roads and it's even worse when queasiness and stomach cramps are added. Mighty nice when we saw our little town's lights telling us we were almost there. Be safe and well.




Ole Trump isn't giving up without a fight is he? He is making himself look even more of an idiot than he already was.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
Woken by rain in the night, it's stopped for a while but the wind is fierce. 
A little bit of conduit work today, then I might tackle the drawer with the usb cable infestation. It started with just one or two, but theres dozens of the blighters now. 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks ☔☔☕☕


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ole Trump isn't giving up without a fight is he? *He is making himself look even more of an idiot than he already was*.


........and that takes some doing  I think there's going to be BIG trouble before this is done.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Wet and windy here, but there looks like there will be a lull around 10am - 12am, so I'll get out for a walk then.
@12boy - I think 'semi' has a different meaning in Americaland.
The image conjured up by 'highway police with semis' is entirely different on this side of the pond. Sounds like the Village People.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2020)

Good morning,  what time is it? Oh, I've overslept.


----------



## Paulus (15 Nov 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Raining heavily here, it woke us up at 6.30.
The second mug of tea is being sipped now
No real plans for today as the weather is going to be rubbish all day.
The usual paddle across the field and wood with the dog, and then maybe sort the freezer out, ther is a lot of stuff in there, but we don't really know what.
I will get on the turbo for a session later on to give the legs a workout. 
Another day in paradise. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning! It's blowing a hoolie, only a small hoolie really but windy all the same. Meeting a friend for a ride at 10.00. I'm not filled with enthusiasm but she works, lives alone and has no one else to get out with. I know she'll stay in all day if I bail out so........
> 
> What else? Chorley cases have dropped from 1988 on the 5th to 887, down by 1101. Excellent news.
> 
> ...



I've started tidying up the bathroom


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Wet and windy here, but there looks like there will be a lull around 10am - 12am, so I'll get out for a walk then.
> @12boy - I think 'semi' has a different meaning in Americaland.
> The image conjured up by 'highway police with semis' is entirely different on this side of the pond. *Sounds like the Village People*.



Now this is worse than the image I had....................


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


Best nip round to see @12boy


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, bright and breezy just now, showers forecast.
No plans for the day.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Best nip round to see @12boy



The early morning wood, or half of one.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2020)

Back a 26 mile bimble in the peeing rain and puddles. I suppose I'll need to go out and attempt to give the bike a clean at some point. Can't neglect it completely. It already sounds a bit rough.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2020)

Sunny but windy here now. Well done Mo. Much kudos to you.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

Some of you's lot are sooo vulgar. Its up to me, Mo and Welshie to save your souls.
Anyway........
How do you keep track of when your car MOT is due ? 
I found out yesterday that MrsD's was due in August.......OOPS.
We gifted it to our daughter yesterday, only to find that problem......will have to book it in 1st thing tomorrow......assuming we can find somewhere open.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2020)

@Dirk & @PaulSB, think

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lqYTX7parRw


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some of you's lot are sooo vulgar. Its up to me, Mo and Welshie to save your souls.
> Anyway........
> How do you keep track of when your car MOT is due ?
> I found out yesterday that MrsD's was due in August.......OOPS.
> We gifted it to our daughter yesterday, only to find that problem......will have to book it in 1st thing tomorrow......assuming we can find somewhere open.


You keep a copy of the old MOT certificate which just happens to have the expiry date on it.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some of you's lot are sooo vulgar. Its up to me, Mo and Welshie to save your souls.
> Anyway........
> How do you keep track of when your car MOT is due ?
> I found out yesterday that MrsD's was due in August.......OOPS.
> We gifted it to our daughter yesterday, only to find that problem......will have to book it in 1st thing tomorrow......assuming we can find somewhere open.



I get notified when the MOT's due on my car

https://www.gov.uk/mot-reminder


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some of you's lot are sooo vulgar. Its up to me, Mo and Welshie to save your souls.
> Anyway........
> How do you keep track of when your car MOT is due ?
> I found out yesterday that MrsD's was due in August.......OOPS.
> We gifted it to our daughter yesterday, only to find that problem......will have to book it in 1st thing tomorrow......assuming we can find somewhere open.


My garage sends me a reminder a couple of weeks before it's due which is quite handy.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

Hammering down right now.......so bad I doubt even Mo would venture out in it.

Anyway  Veggie sausages anyone ???
Daughter and SiL came around yesterday (don't snitch on me) and brought a veggie sausage casserole. Richmonds sausages. As a meat eater I must say they were very good. Good job really as she left the remainder for us to finish.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I get notified when the MOT's due on my car
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/mot-reminder


Didn't realise you could do that. If the garage didn't remind me, I would sign up for that.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I get notified when the MOT's due on my car
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/mot-reminder


Well, that's what I thought but not had one foe either car in years.
Edit
Ahhh I see you have to sign up for it. I will do that for my car.........thanks


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some of you's lot are sooo vulgar. Its up to me, Mo and Welshie to save your souls.
> Anyway........
> How do you keep track of when your car MOT is due ?
> I found out yesterday that MrsD's was due in August.......OOPS.
> We gifted it to our daughter yesterday, only to find that problem......will have to book it in 1st thing tomorrow......assuming we can find somewhere open.




My garage sends me a letter (and now an email) to tell me when its due.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well, that's what I thought but not had one foe either car in years.



Did you sign up for the service?


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2020)

Anyone notice anything different?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anyone notice anything different?


Apart from you being up much earlier than usual?  Nope, you will have to enlighten us. New avatar?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Did you sign up for the service?


Just edited my reply as 'no' I hadn't realised I had to do that.
Thanks


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anyone notice anything different?


Nope.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Some of you's lot are sooo vulgar. Its up to me, Mo and Welshie to save your souls.
> Anyway........
> *How do you keep track of when your car MOT is due ?*
> I found out yesterday that MrsD's was due in August.......OOPS.
> We gifted it to our daughter yesterday, only to find that problem......will have to book it in 1st thing tomorrow......assuming we can find somewhere open.



You can request a text reminder from DVLA, and/or, just put it in you (smart)Phone calendar with an alert to remind you.

Edited....

I see several others have already answered....


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Apart from you being up much earlier than usual?  Nope, you will have to enlighten us. New avatar?


Site upgrade 02:05 this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Nov 2020)

Lots of action on the bird feeders in the last half hour, dozens of coal tits mostly but also blue, great and long tailed. Then a goldcrest as well. All very frantic for 30 mins but now they’ve moved on and its gone quiet again, just a dunnock and a (grey) squirrel tidying up what the coal tits have thrown out.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Site upgrade 02:05 this morning.


Can't say I've noticed.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Nov 2020)

@screenman . was it you who was painting garage floor, a few weeks ago?

If yes, may I ask, which product you used?, and, are you happy with the results?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2020)

And the rain is back along with the dark skies. Oh well. This will be the order of the day I think. So. More  it is.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And the rain is back along with the dark skies. Oh well. This will be the order of the day I think. So. More  it is.


Yep.......hitting off the window behind me again now. Oh well, glad I've been out and done something as I doubt I'll be back out.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't say I've noticed.



Nor me.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Nov 2020)

Heavy rain overnight now light rain and gusty winds. A younger JK might have ventured out, but I like to think I'm older and wiser. In reality I'm just a wimp. Another mug of tea.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2020)

Wait a minute it's stopped  ..........


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2020)

Awe, that's Des O'Connor died now.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2020)

I see Drs O'Connor has died age of 88. Just a young lad

MO beat me to it.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I get notified when the MOT's due on my car
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/mot-reminder


That's new for me as well. Signed up both cars. Thanks.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I see Drs O'Connor has died age of 88. Just a young lad
> 
> MO beat me to it.


Funny how the older you get yourself, you no longer consider people in their 80's to be that old!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Awe, that's Des O'Connor died now.


Think you might want to remove the "e" in Awe!!!


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You keep a copy of the old MOT certificate which just happens to have the expiry date on it.


Yes but you have to remember to look at the copy.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Back a 26 mile bimble in the peeing rain and puddles. I suppose I'll need to go out and attempt to give the bike a clean at some point. Can't neglect it completely. It already sounds a bit rough.


Kudos. My buddy has postponed till 2.00pm, can't say I blame her it's awful here.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Didn't realise you could do that. If the garage didn't remind me, I would sign up for that.


My local garage does not send out reminders but as a regular customer I can call in the occasional favour. I forgot and let it expire and did not realise until the day before I was booked off on a ferry. They did it next morning in time for me to be off on the 1100.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2020)

Dry day here with little wind and sun appearing now. Forecast is for showers but I will wait and see later if it is worth going out with the trike. The forecast for the rest of the week looks pretty dire tho' so today looks to be only chance of getting out while still dry.


----------



## gavroche (15 Nov 2020)

Bonjour. Just finished my porridge but run out of honey. I much prefer honey with it rather than sugar. Will take Molly for a walk when she finishes her breakfast.
My stepson wants me to go with him to our LBS as he is thinking of getting an ebike through his CTWS . He is only 49 ! He hasn't ridden his bike since last March and is completely unfit now. He wants to go to his work on his bike but it is all uphill to get there, hence the ebike he says. 
Apparently, they have one in the shop we can use for a test run. I might give it a go just to share the experience. 
@Drago , don't raise your hopes though as I still think I am not ready for it yet and beside, I can't afford or justify spending £2500 on one. Mrs G would go mad if I did.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Just finished my porridge but run out of honey. I much prefer honey with it rather than sugar. Will take Molly for a walk when she finishes her breakfast.
> My stepson wants me to go with him to our LBS as he is thinking of getting an ebike through his CTWS . He is only 49 ! He hasn't ridden his bike since last March and is completely unfit now. He wants to go to his work on his bike but it is all uphill to get there, hence the ebike he says.
> Apparently, they have one in the shop we can use for a test run. I might give it a go just to share the experience.
> @Drago , don't raise your hopes though as I still think I am not ready for it yet and beside, I can't afford or justify spending £2500 on one. Mrs G would go mad if I did.


Sugar on porridge? Never.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Sugar on porridge? Never.


or better still..... porridge? Never.  I use to eat it as a kid but not now


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2020)

Porridge is like wallpaper glue. Freaking horrible


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Porridge is like wallpaper glue. Freaking horrible


It's lovely, and keeps you fuelled for several hours. Afraid I am a heathen and like a bit of sugar or honey in it too though.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

Buddy has just messaged. Meeting at 12.00. Sun is out but still blowing a hoolie...............................

I've spent the last two hours updating my password manager and deleting all the personal stuff I've managed to save with Google. Geeez it's scary and still have more to do.


----------



## GM (15 Nov 2020)

Morning all...Another question for @screenman about your garage that I've been admiring on another thread. What hooks do you have for hanging the bikes on, and do they damage the wheel?

@12boy is a semi the same as a Bobtail?

In other news it's sad about old Des, another great entertainer in the sky!


----------



## screenman (15 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> @screenman . was it you who was painting garage floor, a few weeks ago?
> 
> If yes, may I ask, which product you used?, and, are you happy with the results?



I do mine twice a year and use Gliddens I am very pleased with it, lighter use it would last longer.


----------



## Paulus (15 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Did you sign up for the service?


The garage has our email, so automatically send us a reminder. No signing up necessary.


----------



## screenman (15 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all...Another question for @screenman about your garage that I've been admiring on another thread. What hooks do you have for hanging the bikes on, and do they damage the wheel?
> 
> @12boy is a semi the same as a Bobtail?
> 
> In other news it's sad about old Des, another great entertainer in the sky!




Something like this https://www.toolstation.com/heavy-duty-tool-holder/p70335 the back wheel needs to be clear of the ground when hanging up, never had any damage done at all.


----------



## Paulus (15 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's lovely, and keeps you fuelled for several hours. Afraid I am a heathen and like a bit of sugar or honey in it too though.


I have porridge with some honey and some fresh berries when in season, or frozen berries if not.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Porridge is like wallpaper glue. Freaking horrible


And when did you last eat wall paper glue ??


----------



## GM (15 Nov 2020)

Just saw this on my FB, made me chuckle and I fell for it...

VERY INTERESTING FACTS ! !
Dead Penguins - I never knew this!
Did you ever wonder why there are no dead penguins on the ice in Antarctica ?
Where do they go?
Wonder no more ! ! !
It is a known fact that the penguin is a very ritualistic bird which lives an extremely ordered and complex life. The penguin is very committed to its family and will mate for life, as well as maintain a form of compassionate contact with its offspring throughout its life.
If a penguin is found dead on the ice surface, other members of the family and social circle have been known to dig holes in the ice, using their vestigial wings and beaks, until the hole is deep enough for the dead bird to be rolled into, and buried.
The male penguins then gather in a circle around the fresh grave and sing:
scroll down
.
.
.
.
"Freeze a jolly good fellow."
"Freeze a jolly good fellow."
You really didn't believe that I know anything about penguins, did you?
It's so easy to fool OLD people.
I am sorry, an urge came over me that made me do it!!!
Oh quit whining I fell for it, too


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I have porridge with some honey and some fresh berries when in season, or frozen berries if not.


We buy a bag of frozen blueberries from Costco and just defrost as required. Honey added.....very nice


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Just saw this on my FB, made me chuckle and I fell for it...
> 
> VERY INTERESTING FACTS ! !
> Dead Penguins - I never knew this!
> ...


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ole Trump isn't giving up without a fight is he? He is making himself look even more of an idiot than he already was.




Is that even possible?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Porridge is like wallpaper glue. Freaking horrible


Just had a nice bowlful, creamy and filling with a spoon each of yoghurt and honey. Yummmmmmmm.......


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just had a nice bowlful, creamy and filling with a spoon each of yoghurt and honey. Yummmmmmmm.......




Bleh


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Just saw this on my FB, made me chuckle and I fell for it...
> 
> VERY INTERESTING FACTS ! !
> Dead Penguins - I never knew this!
> ...


Brilliant. I've pinched it already. 😄😄😄


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I get notified when the MOT's due on my car
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/mot-reminder




I do the same.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

I have just enjoyed MrsDs fresh melons for breakfast.

Let me rephrase that.
MrsD just handed me a bowl of fresh melon.......very nice.


----------



## gavroche (15 Nov 2020)

I must admit that porridge by itself is very bland and tasteless, hence the honey. It is even worse when cooked with water only, absolutely horrible.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I must admit that porridge by itself is very bland and tasteless, hence the honey. It is even worse when cooked with water only, absolutely horrible.


We have the packet type. Mix with milk, 2 minutes in the micro wave......good to go.
Added bonus...... you don't need to steam clean a pan


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We have the packet type. Mix with milk, 2 minutes in the micro wave......good to go.
> Added bonus...... you don't need to steam clean a pan




That's what MR WD has as well


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Yes but you have to remember to look at the copy.





First you have to remember where you put the dammed certificate never.mind when it’s due Some of us have a problem remembering what day it is.If I park on any car park larger than ten cars I have trouble finding the car again Multi story car parks are a nightmare 😜😜😜


----------



## postman (15 Nov 2020)

Well i can't waste anymore time on here.Mrs P has put me in for an Iron Man over 70's competition.Got to go.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Nov 2020)

Well that was a pleasant surprise! 
Mrs Tenkay and I went for a walk around the grounds of a nearby country park. The forecast was torrential rain and high winds. Instead the sky cleared to a clear blue with a few fluffy white clouds and a gentle breeze. 
It's still bright and sunny and pleasently warm 🌞👍
About 10k in distance🚶‍♀️


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2020)

Why not just write important things to remember in a diary? 

I had a reminder that 'gas guy' was coming early yesterday so set alarms. (If I need an alarm I always double up for security! ) 

Today's reminder is to order another 4 weeks worth of Warfarin. 

Looking ahead I see a reminder about my next blood test.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I must admit that porridge by itself is very bland and tasteless, hence the honey. It is even worse when cooked with water only, absolutely horrible.


Always make mine with all water. 40g oats and 280ml water. Yoghurt and honey does the trick.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2020)

I like Marmite in my porridge.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Funny how the older you get yourself,* you no longer consider people in their 80's to be that old!*



Shortly before the first Covid lock-down, I had gone to the pub to meet one of my drinking pals.

I am 73, my drinking pal is 80.

When I got there, my pal's son (James, a child of 48, same age as my oldest son), was there too.

He started telling me about a mutual acquaintance, who had died recently.

The conversation included: "well, he was 83, and had a good innings".

My answer was "James, at your side of the table, 83 may be a good innings, but, at THIS side of the table, 83 is a young chap"


----------



## Paulus (15 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I like Marmite in my porridge.


That is something I shall try.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2020)

I tend to use my calendar on my tablet now. I put reminders for when the main bin is being emptied, places and times I am going out etc. Then I get a reminder. A bell goes off on my tablet and it tells me what I wanted to remember.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Why not just write important things to remember in a diary?
> 
> I had a reminder that 'gas guy' was coming early yesterday so set alarms. (If I need an alarm I always double up for security! )
> 
> ...


Yep. I have everything set for reminders in my calendar, take meds, order meds, TV licence, insurances etc. Works very well. The MOT one I like as an extra.

I find tasks is very useful as well. The way they constantly pop up pushes me to do stuff. I've got three outstanding plus two for today...........

.........now I need to get my kit on for a 12.00 meet. Currently it's  This is to help a friend, I really do not want to  in the


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I do mine twice a year and use Gliddens I am very pleased with it, lighter use it would last longer.



Thank you, have not heard of that one, I shall check it out.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I like Marmite in my porridge.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> First you have to remember where you put the dammed certificate never.mind when it’s due Some of us have a problem remembering what day it is.If I park on any car park larger than ten cars I have trouble finding the car again Multi story car parks are a nightmare 😜😜😜


That really happened to me twice.
1. Multi storey in Manchester. Came back and realised I had absolutely no idea what level it was on. Took me over 30 minutes walking around every level till I found it.
2. Manchester airport. I took a note of level and bay etc. What I didn't know was the multi storey was in 2 sections and you couldn't get from a to b. I was close to phoning the police when it clicked.


----------



## dickyknees (15 Nov 2020)

No cycling on Trearddur Bay prom this morning!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> That's what MR WD has as well


When I read that I still had melons in my mind.
I thought 'lucky Mr WD'


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Always make mine with all water. 40g oats and 280ml water. Yoghurt and honey does the trick.


Don't tell me you boil it in a pan


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I tend to use my calendar on my tablet now. I put reminders for when the main bin is being emptied, places and times I am going out etc. Then I get a reminder. A bell goes off on my tablet and it tells me what I wanted to remember.


What happens when you can't remember where your tablet is


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

dickyknees said:


> No cycling on Trearddur Bay prom this morning!
> View attachment 558269
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photos.
In a good storm the road there get covered in foam.
Porth Daffarch gets pretty well wiped out by a storm.
Showed photos to MrsD and they tugged at our heart strings.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2020)

Bloke next door to me asked if I minded him having a tattoo.

"Of course not" I said.

Now all we get is bloody bagpipes and drums every evening.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I like Marmite in my porridge.


Boak! That’s nearly put me off my lunch.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Boak! That’s nearly put me off my lunch.


I went to college with a lad who's surname was Boak.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2020)

I've been for a walk quite warm out too


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Porridge is like wallpaper glue. Freaking horrible


Use pinhead oatmeal and do not overcook. For the amount I have every morning for breakfast it takes 5 minutes in my microwave, stir and leave till it cools a bit. Salt is added before cooking of course.
It can also be done in a pan but takes longer and needs attention from time to time. Eat with milk.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That really happened to me twice.
> 1. Multi storey in Manchester. Came back and realised I had absolutely no idea what level it was on. Took me over 30 minutes walking around every level till I found it.
> 2. Manchester airport. I took a note of level and bay etc. What I didn't know was the multi storey was in 2 sections and you couldn't get from a to b. I was close to phoning the police when it clicked.


Friends of mine were in Birmingham for a major trade fair in I think February one year. At the Exhibition Centre there was out door parking. They were indoors all day but when they came out they found there had been a couple of inches of snow. They were not the only ones going around rubbing snow off number plates to find their car. Took them ages.


----------



## Paulus (15 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've been for a walk quite warm out too


The rain stopped a little while ago so I took the opportunity to get out on the bike for an hour. The sun is now shining although the breeze is quite strong.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Use pinhead oatmeal and do not overcook. For the amount I have every morning for breakfast it takes 5 minutes in my microwave, stir and leave till it cools a bit. Salt is added before cooking of course.
> It can also be done in a pan but takes longer and needs attention from time to time. Eat with milk.




Once you have cooked it, throw it in the bin.


----------



## Paulus (15 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Once you have cooked it, throw it in the bin.


What a waste


----------



## postman (15 Nov 2020)

Just say in the conservatory,the sun is shining and it's warm.Mrs P is sorting out hundreds of books,time for clear out she says.So it's best I keep.out of the way.So I am listening to Motown on Spotify.So next latte will be at 16-00 hours and I might Just finish off my whisky with a tipple.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Once you have cooked it, throw it in the bin.


Well it does eventually end up down the sewer but takes a bit longer. Just needs to get digested first.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep. I have everything set for reminders in my calendar, take meds, order meds, TV licence, insurances etc. Works very well. The MOT one I like as an extra.
> 
> I find tasks is very useful as well. The way they constantly pop up pushes me to do stuff. I've got three outstanding plus two for today...........
> 
> .........now I need to get my kit on for a 12.00 meet. Currently it's  This is to help a friend, I really do not want to  in the


The funny thing is... for someone with a tech background who (literally) spends about half of his life sat in front of various screens, I am a Luddite when it comes to organisation - I use diaries, blackboards/whiteboards, and scraps of paper. The only time that tech comes in is for alarms.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That really happened to me twice.
> 1. Multi storey in Manchester. Came back and realised I had absolutely no idea what level it was on. Took me over 30 minutes walking around every level till I found it.
> 2. Manchester airport. I took a note of level and bay etc. What I didn't know was the multi storey was in 2 sections and you couldn't get from a to b. I was close to phoning the police when it clicked.




I parked my car in a carpark on floor three a few years ago not realizing there were two of every floor number an upper and a lower, took me ages to find my car when I came out.


----------



## Paulus (15 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I parked my car in a carpark on floor three a few years ago not realizing there were two of every floor number an upper and a lower, took me ages to find my car when I came out.


Some years ago at luton airport, we parked the car, made a note of where it was, got on the courtesy bus and off we went.
Two weeks later, back we come and MrsP can't find the bit of paper with the zone number on it. We get on the bus and tell the driver we might be on the bus for a while. He says" when did you park it" we tell him and he stops almost opposite where it was. Brilliant


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Yes but you have to remember to look at the copy.


And remember where you put it, in that "easy to remember" place that disappears.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What happens when you can't remember where your tablet is


All she has to do now, is remember to move all those details onto the new tablet.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2020)

Aldi shoppers have been left angry after 170,000 of them tried to buy Kevin the carrot toy online at 8 am


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just had a nice bowlful, creamy and filling with a spoon each of yoghurt and honey. Yummmmmmmm.......


Wallpaper Glue?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2020)

And we have dark skies and hail now.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Don't tell me you boil it in a pan


I bring it gently to the boil, then simmer till smooth and creamy while stirring with a wooden spoon.

My morning porridge is a triumph of which I am justifiably proud. It transcends art........

Microwave pah!!


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> And remember where you put it, in that "easy to remember" place that disappears.


I have "lost " several things that way. I am particularly annoyed about the tickets for crossing Connel Bridge sometime in the 1950s. It cost 2 pence for me and 4 pence for my bike. I found them recently and promised them to someone who collects memories of the bridge. They have vanished into a safe place so safe I cannot find them.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I bring it gently to the boil, then simmer till smooth and creamy while stirring with a wooden spoon.
> 
> My morning porridge is a triumph of which I am justifiably proud. It transcends art........
> 
> Microwave pah!!


I have certainly made it that way but mostly in recent years when camping or in the motorhome. My morning routine is inflexible and if it gets interrupted everything goes haywire so microwave it is.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And we have dark skies and hail now.


Serves you right for making disparaging remarks about the food of the gods.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Use pinhead oatmeal and do not overcook. For the amount I have every morning for breakfast it takes 5 minutes in my microwave, stir and leave till it cools a bit. Salt is added before cooking of course.
> It can also be done in a pan but takes longer and needs attention from time to time. Eat with milk.



Oatly do a Chocolate Oatmilk, just imagine it, chocolate porridge with sliced banana and a big spoonful of honey


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Boak! That’s nearly put me off my lunch.





Dirk said:


> I went to college with a lad who's surname was Boak.


There's a great talent in here for making connections but this is one of the best.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

I see @12boy is around. Have we enlightened him about a semi? Or shall we leave that to Mr Google?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I see @12boy is around. Have we enlightened him about a semi? Or shall we leave that to Mr Google?


If he is more than '_half-interested'_, he'll ask...


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My garage sends me a reminder a couple of weeks before it's due which is quite handy.





Mine does the same


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

The sun really does shine on the righteous, especially in Lancashire. I wasn't that keen on riding today but knew my cycle buddy needed to get out.

20 minutes before meet time the sun came out, literally as I walked in to our porch the heavens opened. A tough 28 miles with a biting headwind.


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Shortly before the first Covid lock-down, I had gone to the pub to meet one of my drinking pals.
> 
> I am 73, my drinking pal is 80.
> 
> ...




There is always someone ones along to cheer you up when you are felling down 💀💀☠️


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2020)

We've been for a walk round Coventry's Memorial Park this afernoon, the perimeter path is a smidge over a mile and a half, makes for a decent workout pushing my Good Lady round in her wheelchair, we did most of the walk in bright sunshine, towards the end it clouded over and as we got back to the car the rain started, superb timing.


----------



## gavroche (15 Nov 2020)

We didn't go and test ride the ebike after all due to the shop not being open so I tidied up my workshop in the cellar instead. I also planned to go for a ride but the weather was against me so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That really happened to me twice.
> 1. Multi storey in Manchester. Came back and realised I had absolutely no idea what level it was on. Took me over 30 minutes walking around every level till I found it.
> 2. Manchester airport. I took a note of level and bay etc. What I didn't know was the multi storey was in 2 sections and you couldn't get from a to b. I was close to phoning the police when it clicked.






The worst one I experienced was at the NEC. Walked from the car park to the exhibition hall When we came out we exited by a different entrance it took us an hour to find the car Thought we were going to have to wait till the car parks cleared If there is one car park I hate with a vengeance it’s the NEC.


----------



## 12boy (15 Nov 2020)

Well today has been a language lesson fer shure.
Never heard of sporting a semi but I guess it isn't something to brag about. So when there's a head on between two 40 ton semis your vision may differ from mine.
Boak is a new one, too.
We don't call them bobtails... they are tractors and with a load they are tractor trailers. We don't have no stinking lorries, no. They are trucks by golly.
With steady wind of 38-43 mph and 65 mph gusts I don't think I will get any of the bike medicine I crave after this trip. Maybe tomorrow. Took $300 in cash for the trip. Came back with 300. Restaurants in the Denver Metro only take plastic. A gas station took $2 for a coffee but only cause their card reader wasn't working.
As far as oatmeal goes no instant for me. I take some of the boiling water I heat up for the French press and get the oats fairly wet. After the oats have soaked up some water it goes for a minute in the microwave. Yogurt or milk and it keeps me going until lunch. If I feel really decadent raisins before the soak and/or pecans after are nice. I understand oatmeal is good for fiber and reduces cholesterol, but nice greasy sausages, eggs, cheese and toast with butter and Marmite.....now that is good.


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


>





I remember the porridge that used to be served up back in the day at the YHA.Used to be served up one lump or two Even worse was when you got lumbered as your hostel duty with cleaning the porridge pan

Happy days


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I went to college with a lad who's surname was Boak.
> 
> .





postman said:


> Just say in the conservatory,the sun is shining and it's warm.Mrs P is sorting out hundreds of books,time for clear out she says.So it's best I keep.out of the way.So I am listening to Motown on Spotify.So next latte will be at 16-00 hours and I might Just finish off my whisky with a tipple.


What whisky is it ?
I am having a bog standard one with lemonade at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> Well today has been a language lesson fer shure.
> N*ever heard of sporting a semi but I guess it isn't something to brag about. So when there's a head on between two 40 ton semis your vision may differ from mine.*
> Boak is a new one, too.
> We don't call them bobtails... they are tractors and with a load they are tractor trailers. We don't have no stinking lorries, no. They are trucks by golly.
> ...



Yep we can all have our own private images of that one.

Now on the breakfast thing you were doing really well. Love the porridge ideas. Sausage, egg.....yes! 

Sadly though you mentioned Marmite. This is breakfast we're talking about.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What whisky is it ?
> I am having a bog standard one with lemonade at the moment.


I've run out of whisky 😭😭😭


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2020)

Mmmm............Marmite!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Well it does eventually end up down the sewer but takes a bit longer. Just needs to get digested first.





gavroche said:


> We didn't go and test ride the ebike after all due to the shop not being open so I tidied up my workshop in the cellar instead. I also planned to go for a ride but the weather was against me so maybe tomorrow.


Sunday afternoon and its closed 
What sort of shop is that ??


----------



## gavroche (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sunday afternoon and its closed
> What sort of shop is that ??


Their website says closed all winter on Sundays.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Their website says closed all winter on Sundays.


Sooooo..... you decided to go on a Sunday


----------



## gavroche (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sooooo..... you decided to go on a Sunday


Stepson checked their website this morning and then gave me a call to cancel the test ride so we will probably go next saturday instead.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sunday afternoon and its closed
> What sort of shop is that ??


Probably French where they have not adopted 24 hour shopping.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> We've been for a walk round Coventry's Memorial Park this afernoon, the perimeter path is a smidge over a mile and a half, makes for a decent workout pushing my Good Lady round in her wheelchair, we did most of the walk in bright sunshine, towards the end it clouded over and as we got back to the car the rain started, superb timing.


As an ex wheelchair pilot I would not like to try that distance. Hard work indeed.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Mmmm............Marmite!


I like marmite but not in porridge.


----------



## gavroche (15 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Probably French where they have not adopted 24 hour shopping.


Well, Napoleon said England was a nation of shopkeepers and that was over 200 years ago!


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> We didn't go and test ride the ebike after all due to the shop not being open so I tidied up my workshop in the cellar instead. I also planned to go for a ride but the weather was against me so maybe tomorrow.


Never put off 'til tomorrow something you should be doing today, or you'll end up putting your whole life away.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> Well today has been a language lesson fer shure.
> Never heard of sporting a semi but I guess it isn't something to brag about. So when there's a head on between two 40 ton semis your vision may differ from mine.
> Boak is a new one, too.
> We don't call them bobtails... they are tractors and with a load they are tractor trailers. *We don't have no stinking lorries, no.* They are trucks by golly.
> ...


And Septic Sam, the sewer man, what's he drive?


----------



## gavroche (15 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Never put off 'til tomorrow something you should be doing today, or you'll end up putting your whole life away.


Riding in the wind and rain is not my style. It is supposed to be drier tomorrow.


----------



## postman (15 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What whisky is it ?
> I am having a bog standard one with lemonade at the moment.


It was the Glenfiddich which is what I am drinking right now.A Guinness porter,with a whisky and a dash of water.Now a coffee with the final drop of whisky the bottle is finished.It was a gift from my next door neighbour for looking after his garden.


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> And Septic Sam, the sewer man, what's he drive?




We have Cesspool Sid around these parts. https://www.cesspoolsid.co.uk


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2020)

Morning all, raining again so I am staying in bed for a while longer this morning as I have nothing planned.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2020)

Woke early this morning. Tried to get back to sleep but eventually gave up.
Sat in conservatory right now with a coffee for company.
2 things to do .........
1. Get MrsDs car booked in for MOT.
2. Go and root in the outside recycle bin. It would appear that I threw the detergent powder scoop out with empty box. I assumed you got one with each new box but apparently that is not so


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2020)

I have risen!

Dry, but blustery, out there. A bit like my Y fronts in the summer months.


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2020)

Good morning all. 
It is blustery and cloudy outside this morning. 
I think one of the cats found a dragon at the bottom of the garden first thing this morning. A horrible screeching sound which had the dog roaring down the garden behind the shed and growling .
The other little black cat came straight back and the big tabby male wouldn't go out at all.
I will have to get the cat back in to see if there are any wounds.
A quiet start to the day


----------



## numbnuts (16 Nov 2020)

Morning


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2020)

Morning. Was in earlier but it was very quiet. Had a 4.5 mile jog and just finished my cereal. Cuppa now. Dry but blustery here.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2020)

Morning . Dark. Damp. Dank. And rather moist here, just like Mr Dragos Y fronts.

Shopping day for us today. How fab.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Dry, but blustery, out there. A bit like my Y fronts in the summer months.


I wonder which is worse..........your y fronts being permanently damp or when they get to dry out .
I imagine being damp would conceal the odour to some extent.


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Was in earlier but it was very quiet. Had a 4.5 mile jog and just finished my cereal. Cuppa now. Dry but blustery here.


Cereal ? No PORRIDGE !!!.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Cereal ? No PORRIDGE !!!.


I'm just about to make my porridge.......no Marmite though. 😄


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm just about to make my porridge.......no Marmite though. 😄



I have cereal, cornflakes with a sprinkling of dried mixed fruit and chopped mixed nuts, washed down with a glass of orange juice.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2020)

Good morning. What can I say? It's blowing a hoolie. A ride is planned for 9.30. I'm not going to bail and unlikely my buddy will. This is going to be tough.

It's a flask and sarnies ride today.

Nothing else planned and somehow I doubt there will be major surprises.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. What can I say? It's blowing a hoolie. A ride is planned for 9.30. I'm not going to bail and unlikely my buddy will. This is going to be tough.
> 
> It's a flask and sarnies ride today.
> 
> Nothing else planned and somehow I doubt there will be major surprises.



I've abandoned my planned ride this morning, going tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I've abandoned my planned ride this morning, going tomorrow.


I would but I've a target to hit. Myself and today's partner targeted 7500 and 10000 miles respectively for the year. We've five weeks left as we hope to complete on December 18th for cake at our favourite cafe!!

I need 132 miles/week to do the final 638 he needs just short of 200/week to hit 10000.

Daft but we're pensioners. 😄


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I would but I've a target to hit. Myself and today's partner targeted 7500 and 10000 miles respectively for the year. We've five weeks left as we hope to complete on December 18th for cake at our favourite cafe!!
> 
> I need 132 miles/week to do the final 638 he needs just short of 200/week to hit 10000.
> 
> Daft but we're pensioners. 😄



No target here, I'm at about 4200 miles so far this year, I haven't got time to do much more mileage than that.


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Nov 2020)

If I want. To fuel up for a long cold winter ride . Whisk egg in bowl first ,then add oats milk and water , and then nuke , no time for stove top method although I agree it's better. I came up with this idea after our club coach said you need a combo of carbs and protein, and suggested following porridge with egg on toast.
Well I'm not a morning person ,so short cut required. Some time later I told her what I was doing, the look she gave, told me she wasn't going to copy my idea.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> No target here, I'm at about 4200 miles so far this year, I haven't got time to do much more mileage than that.


That's good mileage Dave, not many get to these sort of numbers.


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Off to Ilfracombe this morning for a bit of shopping at LIDL.
Will take doggie with us and give her a walk around Bicclescombe park on the way back.
Had some pretty high tides over the past couple of days, along with high winds, so a lot of the coast is on flood alert.
It was pretty high at Westward Ho! on the other side of the bay the other night. 

https://www.devonlive.com/news/devon-news/devon-town-battered-waves-dramatic-4703884


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, bright but windy here. 
I have nothing planned.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2020)

I see Boris is having to isolate again after coming into contact with someone who has tested positive.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I see Boris is having to isolate again after coming into contact with someone who has tested positive.




The sooner we get this vaccine out the better I think, although it won't be most effective until next winter I understand. That's when we will see the real effect of it.


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2020)

If you have breathing problems do not read Dry Hard by Nick Harding, it is so funny that I can only manage a few lines before putting it down due to laughing too much.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2020)

By heck it's a bit raw here.. Not the best day to do my shopping.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2020)

Aargh... Having woken up early for gas guy on Saturday I am now falling asleep at about 04:30 and then waking up at about 07:45! 

I felt half awake all the way through Saturday night and half asleep all day Sunday. Now I have woken after less than 4 hours and feel like it is time to go back to bed again...

I am having a mug of tea and I bet that I fall asleep if I try doing some programming but stay awake if I do nothing.

I half feel like keeping on doing this until I settle into a more normal sleep pattern but it always seems to be a problem.

I have been like this for half a century (!) so I doubt that I'll suddenly start going to bed at 23:00 and sleeping until 06:00.

I just about managed when I had to get up at 07:30 to go to work but even then I often didn't sleep until 01:00-02:00.

If I get 3 hours sleep, travel for an hour, do a 12 hour forum ride, travel back for an hour and buy a pizza, that sorts me out. Last time, I opened the pizza box at 23:00 and woke up on the sofa at 02:00 with the TV on, a stiff neck, and an uneaten first slice of pizza held in my hand in front of my mouth!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That's good mileage Dave, not many get to these sort of numbers.


I WAS doing about 1500 a year which, added to 2 games of golf plus some walks was plenty for me.
This year is a virtual write off so my plan is to build up on the exercise bike over winter and start again early spring.
An ethical question for you..........
If I do go down the ebike route do those miles still count


----------



## pawl (16 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> We have Cesspool Sid around these parts. https://www.cesspoolsid.co.uk




we are the night shite shifters shifting shite by night Just a little ditty we used to sing as young lads


----------



## dickyknees (16 Nov 2020)

Bore da pawb. 



welsh dragon said:


> Shopping day for us today. How fab.


Same here, just the weekly click and collect to do, then I think some time on the turbo as it’s a bit windy and cold here.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2020)

Blimey!


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2020)




----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Nov 2020)

A belated good morning fellow retirees,

Slept really well and didn't awaken until 8:00 I've had two coffees and I'm warming up the turbo trainer in preparation for riding part of this years La Vuelta. It seems as though the footage is captured immediately after the stage has been ridden as the roads have the graffiti and the vast majority of pedestrians captured on camera are wearing face masks.
I got the Turbo from Halfords at the start of Lockdown 1. A few weeks ago it started making the occasional screeching noise, usually when the resistance changed as I came to a (virtual) hill. Not wanting to go through the rigmarole of returning it, and knowing that they are once again as rare as hen's teeth ( my friend who broke his shoulder recently has been searching in vain ) I contacted the manufacturer ( Elite ). They are an Italian company and all their trainers are manufactured in Italy. The model that I have is one of their standard Smart trainers, rebadged for sale in Halfords. The response was excellent. They asked for a short video or sound recording of what was happening. After I sent it in they diagnosed that the threaded screw mechanism that drives the magnets closer to the Flywheel probably needed greasing, and sent instructions on how to go about it. A five minute job involving three screws and a bit of jiggery pokery and all is well.
Anyway, enough of my waffling, the turbo awaits!

Have a lovely peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> If I want. To fuel up for a long cold winter ride . Whisk egg in bowl first ,then add oats milk and water , and then nuke , no time for stove top method although I agree it's better. I came up with this idea after our club coach said you need a combo of carbs and protein, and suggested following porridge with egg on toast.
> Well I'm not a morning person ,so short cut required. Some time later I told her what I was doing, the look she gave, told me she wasn't going to copy my idea.


Once myself and a pal were overnighting in an empty barn and had little food but had scrambled eggs in the evening. We had no water to spare so left the pan unwashed and used it to make porridge next morning. It was horrible and we could not eat it.


----------



## gavroche (16 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Ilfracombe this morning for a bit of shopping at LIDL.
> Will take doggie with us and give her a walk around Bicclescombe park on the way back.
> ...


There is a hell of a steep hill when you drive out of Westward Ho and every time I think: There is no way I could ride that one and I have no wish to even try it.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Once myself and a pal were overnighting in an empty barn and had little food but had scrambled eggs in the evening. We had no water to spare so left the pan unwashed and used it to make porridge next morning. It was horrible and we could not eat it.


I slept in a barn once, aged 16, during a weeks tour around north wales. I will never forget how cold it was.


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I slept in a barn once, aged 16, during a weeks tour around north wales. I will never forget how cold it was.


I had a mate in West London, several times I missed the last train from Kew station and slept in the waiting room overnight. In the winter the station staff used to make the fire up. It was warm, if a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I had a mate in West London, several times I missed the last train from Kew station and slept in the waiting room overnight. In the winter the station staff used to make the fire up. It was warm, if a little uncomfortable.


To digress .......
Many years ago, on a night out in Liverpool I got completely bladdered.
The lads I was with got me on the last train (they all went by ferry).
They asked 2 girls to make sure I got off at the right station.
I woke up at 0400 in the railway sidings at Hoylake about 6 miles from where I lived. .
So.......I started staggering home, only to meet up with another drunk going the same way......so we staggered off together.
Amazingly (and it wouldn't happen now) a car pulled up and some guy gave us both a lift.
I still recall next day's hangover


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> There is a hell of a steep hill when you drive out of Westward Ho and every time I think: There is no way I could ride that one and I have no wish to even try it.



We had a Holiday in Westward Ho about 40 years ago, we went back and visited the place some years later and didn't recognize it, the caravan park we had stayed at the first time was a housing estate.


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I slept in a barn once, aged 16, during a weeks tour around north wales. I will never forget how cold it was.


I slept on a concrete floor of my mates rented council garage, out the back of his house, on a very cold January night when I was 18.
No sleeping bag and only wearing jeans, sweater and my motorcycle leather jacket and boots. Coldest I've ever been.......and that includes winter camping on my motorcycle at -12°F when my small bottle of washing up liquid and a tin of spuds in brine froze solid!


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> There is a hell of a steep hill when you drive out of Westward Ho and every time I think: There is no way I could ride that one and I have no wish to even try it.


Been up it a few times. It's not as bad as it looks.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2020)

I have returned from the Metropolis. I only go shopping once a month thank god. Couldn't do that every week.

Gone cold here and the wind is getting.yp as well. Not nice at all.

I am stuffing my face with a chicken and bacon sandwich from Morrisons and o have coffee as well.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I slept in a barn once, aged 16, during a weeks tour around north wales. I will never forget how cold it was.


We toured quite a lot of Scotland but being still at school we did not have a lot of money so slept where we could. We sometimes used SYHA hostels but not often. I could write a book about our adventures. We did not even have sleeping bags and used cycle capes. The important thing was to have a supply of dry firewood to keep a fire going all night. We used coal once in a road workers caravan near Portree with a stove. On that occasion when we went to get food in Portree everything was shut bar a baker with some cakes. It was a "Fast Day" holiday on a Thursday.


----------



## gavroche (16 Nov 2020)

I am having a cup of coffee now and working up the enthusiasm to go for a quick ride in windy conditions but no rain.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I am having a cup of coffee now and working up the enthusiasm to go for a quick ride in windy conditions but no rain.




Good luck with that


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2020)

Forecast for here is not good and getting worse for a couple of days. However once I got my chores done it did not look too bad so got the cycle gear out and a torrential shower came on. This passed over so I went out anyway and got a shortish run and just got back to cover when rain started again. Raw northerly wind and my fingers were getting a bit cold but more for exercise than pleasure. A low sun between the showers is also a bit dodgy as cars very often just keep going as fast even it they cannot see.
To touch on the porridge theme again. When I worked on farms we had porridge as a kind of starter before breakfast and dinner [posh people now call it lunch]. The patriarch of the family who was over 70 told us that when he started they had porridge 3 times a day. I suppose it filled us up before the main part of the meal as we ate prodigious amounts of food because we were doing hard physical labour a lot of the time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I slept on a concrete floor of my mates rented council garage, out the back of his house, on a very cold January night when I was 18.
> No sleeping bag and only wearing jeans, sweater and my motorcycle leather jacket and boots. Coldest I've ever been.......and that includes winter camping on my motorcycle at -12°F when my small bottle of washing up liquid and a tin of spuds in brine froze solid!



I slept on the concrete floor of the green keepers hut in a park in Chorley, it was a tad uncomfortable...


----------



## dickyknees (16 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I am having a cup of coffee now and working up the enthusiasm to go for a quick ride in windy conditions but no rain.





welsh dragon said:


> Good luck with that


We are just back from the weekly shop and it is now raining.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I WAS doing about 1500 a year which, added to 2 games of golf plus some walks was plenty for me.
> This year is a virtual write off so my plan is to build up on the exercise bike over winter and start again early spring.
> *An ethical question for you..........
> If I do go down the ebike route do those miles still count *


Absolutely, yes. Miles is miles. I do feel indoor miles should be separated from outdoor and I know quite a few people who don't do this.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Absolutely, yes. Miles is miles. I do feel indoor miles should be separated from outdoor and I know quite a few people who don't do this.


I knew I liked you


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I knew I liked you




Of course they count. Doing anything other than sitting is exercise. Don't take any notice of the numpties that say its cheating.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Nov 2020)

Ooh, Mrs Tenkay has just returned from shopping with a bottle of Penderyn single malt Welsh whisky 😁
I've scrutinised the label and there's no mention of it having been strained through Welshies Bloomers 👍
I was going to use it in a Barm Brack but it looks a bit too posh for that.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Nov 2020)

I’m back from another loop of Selm Muir Wood near East Calder, dry but a cold wind.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ooh, Mrs Tenkay has just returned from shopping with a bottle of Penderyn single malt Welsh whisky 😁
> I've scrutinised the label and there's no mention of it having been strained through Welshies Bloomers 👍
> I was going to use it in a Barm Brack but it looks a bit too posh for that.




You should be so lucky to have that done with your whiskey.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ooh, Mrs Tenkay has just returned from shopping with a bottle of Penderyn single malt Welsh whisky 😁
> I've scrutinised the label and there's no mention of it having been strained through Welshies Bloomers 👍
> I was going to use it in a Barm Brack but it looks a bit too posh for that.


I have enjoyed a few bottles of that.....very nice. TBH I don't think its worth the 'full' price but on offer its good.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ooh, Mrs Tenkay has just returned from shopping with a bottle of Penderyn single malt Welsh whisky 😁
> I've scrutinised the label and there's no mention of it having been strained through Welshies Bloomers 👍
> I was going to use it in a Barm Brack but it looks a bit too posh for that.


Last bottle I bought I put in a special request for them to do that. Cost me a fortune and it was disgusting.
On re checking my order I had inadvertently typed Drago instead of Welshie


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Last bottle I bought I put in a special request for them to do that. Cost me a fortune and it was disgusting.
> On re checking my order I had inadvertently typed Drago instead of Welshie


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have enjoyed a few bottles of that.....very nice. TBH I don't think its worth the 'full' price but on offer its good.



I'm not au fait with Whisky. I've had a few Malts when visiting Scotland and some were excellent. Trouble is that I can't remember the names. The choice can be bewildering.
Any advice on a decent Malt that's not too medicinal? I suppose I could work my way along the shelves at M&S or Sainsbury and start on the slippery slope to sitting on a park bench shouting at strangers 🤔


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm not au fait with Whisky. I've had a few Malts when visiting Scotland and some were excellent. Trouble is that I can't remember the names. The choice can be bewildering.
> Any advice on a decent Malt that's not too medicinal? I suppose I could work my way along the shelves at M&S or Sainsbury and start on the slippery slope to sitting on a park bench shouting at strangers 🤔


Have you tried Glenkinchie, just a short bike ride from Porty ?
https://www.malts.com/en-gb/products/single-malt-whisky/glenkinchie-12-year-old


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm not au fait with Whisky. I've had a few Malts when visiting Scotland and some were excellent. Trouble is that I can't remember the names. The choice can be bewildering.
> Any advice on a decent Malt that's not too medicinal? I suppose I could work my way along the shelves at M&S or Sainsbury and start on the slippery slope to sitting on a park bench shouting at strangers 🤔


The one you have is, as you say, Welsh.
I do not like medicinal ie peat flavoured ones.
Speyside whiskies tend to be sweeter which suits my pallet.
Just reading the label will give you a lead.
Aldi do a range of 3 single malts which at sub 20 quid are imo good value. However one of them tells you its peaty.......so I would steer clear of that one.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Have you tried Glenkinchie, just a short bike ride from Porty ?
> https://www.malts.com/en-gb/products/single-malt-whisky/glenkinchie-12-year-old



Thanks Flick, that's interesting, I looked it up and stumbled upon "ralphy.com" I've bookmarked it and can see a new hobby on the horizon


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course they count. Doing anything other than sitting is exercise. Don't take any notice of the numpties that say its cheating.


I'm in 200% agreement with this as is EVERYONE I ride with and know in my club. Us more mature riders are all of the opinion when the time comes.....

The only comment I ever hear is about the people who post their ebike efforts on to the non-ebike Strava segments. That upsets a couple of my regular buddies, understandably so.

If you fancy an ebike @Dave7 go and buy one NOW.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm in 200% agreement with this as is EVERYONE I ride with and know in my club. Us more mature riders are all of the opinion when the time comes.....
> 
> The only comment I ever hear is about the people who post their ebike efforts on to the non-ebike Strava segments. That upsets a couple of my regular buddies, understandably so.
> 
> If you fancy an ebike @Dave7 go and buy one NOW.




I always post on the ebike part of Strava.


----------



## gavroche (16 Nov 2020)

The ride did not happen because, by the time I got ready and answered a phone call......................................it rained!!1


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I always post on the ebike part of Strava.



I haven't got a Strava... ( sorry 😉)


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Nov 2020)

Off to Wimborne on the bus to collect a parcel from JL.
I might amble past the whisky shelves and see what's on offer...


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2020)

I quite like Glenmorangie.
A highland malt. Sainsburys own label Highland malt is also very good. It could be Glenmorangie if you don't look at the bottle.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I would but I've a target to hit. Myself and today's partner targeted 7500 and 10000 miles respectively for the year. We've five weeks left as we hope to complete on December 18th for cake at our favourite cafe!!
> 
> I need 132 miles/week to do the final 638 he needs just short of 200/week to hit 10000.
> 
> Daft but we're pensioners. 😄



Seeing some of the massive figures here (4500, 7500 and 10000!), I think our planned 50 miles per week or walking and/or cycling ie 2600 miles per year, is pretty meagre 

We have 1480 miles, of cycling, this year todate, and 592 miles walking, so, we may, just about make it.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2020)

The mist is moving in now. Looks a bit spooky.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Nov 2020)

Back from JL with my parcel and a bottle of Aberlour Casg Annamh 😁
The Barking Cat will be dropping off a " Bag in a Box" of Revelation by Dark Star brewery. That should keep me going for a while.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Seeing some of the massive figures here (4500, 7500 and 10000!), I think our planned 50 miles per week or walking and/or cycling ie 2600 miles per year, is pretty meagre
> 
> We have 1480 miles, of cycling, this year todate, and 592 miles walking, so, we may, just about make it.


I wouldn't count a mile of cycling as being anywhere near as hard as a mile of walking unless the cycling was up at least a 10% hill and the walking was along a level path! I would rate brisk, level walking at about 5 times the effort of steady, level cycling. In which case your walking would be equivalent to nearly 3,000 miles of cycling...


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Seeing some of the massive figures here (4500, 7500 and 10000!), I think our planned 50 miles per week or walking and/or cycling ie 2600 miles per year, is pretty meagre
> 
> We have 1480 miles, of cycling, this year todate, and 592 miles walking, so, we may, just about make it.


I feel it's all down to individual choice. I set myself a big target because I like to have one every year. I've tried hard to achieve it as in 2019 illness meant I couldn't get close to what I'd planned. I've got a different plan for 2021.

Like @ColinJ my thoughts on walking are it's hard. My comfort level is eight miles, I can do ten but I'm totally nackered for the last two miles.

There is no one cyclist who's better than another, we just do different stuff. We're all in the top 10% of the population simply because we exercise - that number is based on the 6m people who attend an exercise class twice a month!!!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The mist is moving in now. Looks a bit spooky.


The Fog


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I WAS doing about 1500 a year which, added to 2 games of golf plus some walks was plenty for me.
> This year is a virtual write off so my plan is to build up on the exercise bike over winter and start again early spring.
> *An ethical question for you..........
> If I do go down the ebike route do those miles still count*


No!!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The Fog
> View attachment 558480




What a crap film that was


----------



## numbnuts (16 Nov 2020)

Well the car failed the MOT on the rear back brake binding and the horn not loud enough,  later found out the parts they sent for were the wrong ones so can't pick the car up until tomorrow afternoon, I don't know how much it's going to cost, maybe this month will be beans on toast.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> What a crap film that was


The book was better


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ooh, Mrs Tenkay has just returned from shopping with a bottle of Penderyn single malt Welsh whisky 😁
> I've scrutinised the label and there's no mention of it having been strained through Welshies Bloomers 👍
> I was going to use it in a Barm Brack but it looks a bit too posh for that.


In a Barm Brack? 😳 Sacrilege. I enjoy Penderyn but like @Dave7 I think it's over-priced. For £30-35 you can get some very good Scottish malts.

For every day drinking both ALDI and Lidl have 2-3 decent malts for around £15. My current choice is from Lidl, Glen Itchy for £15. Great value.

Sainsbury's offer Black Bottle at around £15-17 which is for me another good value.

As for the quality stuff? I've enjoyed Oban, Tomatin, Glenrothes, Glen Moray, Talisker, Monkey Shoulder, Cardhu


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I do not like medicinal ie peat flavoured ones.
> Speyside whiskies tend to be sweeter which suits my pallet.
> Just reading the label will give you a lead.


Some Speyside brands have both peated and non peated varieties. So you can’t just go by the name and the age, you have to read it’s description. I assume this applies to those from other regions too.


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Well the car failed the MOT on the rear back brake binding and the horn not loud enough,  later found out the parts they sent for were the wrong ones so can't pick the car up until tomorrow afternoon, I don't know how much it's going to cost, maybe this month will be beans on toast.


A splash of Worcestershire sauce livens bean on toast up.
Other options are--- some grated cheese,
Or a fried egg or 2 on top.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> A splash of Worcestershire sauce livens bean on toast up.
> Other options are--- some grated cheese,
> Or a fried egg or 2 on top.


A fried egg  that would have to be for Sundays only


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> In a Barm Brack? 😳 Sacrilege. I enjoy Penderyn but like @Dave7 I think it's over-priced. For £30-35 you can get some very good Scottish malts.
> 
> For every day drinking both ALDI and Lidl have 2-3 decent malts for around £15. My current choice is from Lidl, Glen Itchy for £15. Great value.
> 
> ...


Blimey.....that must have been a good night dd


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> In a Barm Brack? 😳 Sacrilege. I enjoy Penderyn but like @Dave7 I think it's over-priced. For £30-35 you can get some very good Scottish malts.
> 
> For every day drinking both ALDI and Lidl have 2-3 decent malts for around £15. My current choice is from Lidl, Glen Itchy for £15. Great value.
> 
> ...



"Glen Itchy" sounds too much like @Drago Y Fronts!


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> A splash of Worcestershire sauce livens bean on toast up.
> Other options are--- some grated cheese,
> Or a fried egg or 2 on top.


Marmite, you forgot to mention Marmite...


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Marmite, you forgot to mention Marmite...


Sorry.


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2020)

Im never sure if its Marmite stains on the inside of my Y fronts, or something more sinister. Smells like Marmite.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> "Glen Itchy" sounds too much like @Drago Y Fronts!


Glen Orchy......... autocorrect!


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Im never sure if its Marmite stains on the inside of my Y fronts, or something more sinister. Smells like Marmite.


😱😱😱😱 aaaargh . Where are the mods when you need them.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Im never sure if its Marmite stains on the inside of my Y fronts, or something more sinister. Smells like Marmite.


Gives an entirely new meaning to "Brewer's Droop".


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Had the air ambulance & police helicopter fly below the house.





Dave7 said:


> BELOW the house


Taken in June this year, airborne about 30 foot below the house at this point.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Nov 2020)

Back a bit


ebike miles count

as ebike miles - but what assist are you on

If I am in Turbo I am on the motor cutoff limit all the time

but then I normally ride in tour (Turbo is 1 - tour is 3 - out of 4) and the bike is FAR heavier than a normal bike

and sometimes I drop into eco mode because there is someone ahead and I don't want to pass them due to very low speed differential - or narrow paths - and I forget to go back up until I get home

so ebike miles vary - especially as some people may have non EU road legal bikes that have a throttle and maybe even more powerful motors


which I why I have started to use Strava - it has an ebike section - keep us away from people on 'normal' bikes trying to beat us

having said which - a while ago I was on a cycle path along side a dual carriageway - and pedalling away happily
I got to a crossing with traffic lights
a bloke on a mountain type bike pulled alongside me - a commented
"s***t - it an ebike - I have been killing myself trying to keep up with you for ages"
nice bloke - was fine about it


didn't have the heart to tell him that I was over the motor cutoff for the whole section of several miles - the motor was not operating
he was just racing an old asthmatic bloke on a very heavy bike


----------



## 12boy (17 Nov 2020)

Today's forecast was for 27 mph winds but I don't think they were more than 15 for a lot of my ride. Todays ride was the first in a week and it was very nice. A little under 20 but there were other things to be done and they was did, later. Wound up being 13C so pretty nice for mid November. Only saw 3 people on 20 miles of path.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> Today's forecast was for 27 mph winds but I don't think they were more than 15 for a lot of my ride. Todays ride was the first in a week and it was very nice. A little under 20 but there were other things to be done and they was did, later. Wound up being 13C so pretty nice for mid November. Only saw 3 people on 20 miles of path.


Maybe you're getting stronger, and didn't realise the true wind speed.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Nov 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2020)

Morning. A bit gusty out there! 🌬🌪🍃


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2020)

Morning all certainly a quieter day out there, most of yesterday was spent in bed, I hope today is not the same.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Marmite, you forgot to mention Marmite...


I had marmite on toast for tea


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Back a bit
> 
> 
> ebike miles count
> ...


Some guy came past me (in May I think). He was on a clunker mtb and he was flying. I guessed 20 mph. I assume it was an ebike and not a legal one.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2020)

Good morning people, dry but a bit blowy this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

Morning all.
And in today's news.......
I am self isolating ready for my Covid swab test tomorrow.
Now, I am reasonably sure that I won't catch anything from you good people via the interweb thingy but please.......no mention of mucky y fronts as that might be pushing things too far.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, blowing a gale, I’ll be giving the bike a miss today, and tomorrow too by the looks of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2020)

I had a little recovery shuffle. Nice and slow to keep the heart rate down. Unbelievably mild and got round dry. The rain has now come on heavy to go with the wind, so well timed for once.

Come Thursday the temperature is supposed to drop drastically again.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2020)

Morning all. Damp and misty here. The weather is going to be rubbish all week here.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

A question.
Do our kids ever stop costing us ???
We have just gifted MrsDs car to the daughter and SiL.........no problem with that
BUT..........
A. the day before the decision was made I put 50 quid of fuel in.
B. When handing it over we found that the MOT was out of date. My error so my cost.
TBF, as said previously, we only kept the 2nd car so MrsD could care for her auntie and cousin. Cousin sadly died a few weeks ago and the auntie will be in hospital/respite for some time. aahh well, all things move on


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2020)

Like the flaps of a perverts dirty mac, I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Windy old day out there.
Off for a walk down to the village first thing, then doggie walking afterwards.
Getting fed up of this bloody lockdown........might saddle up my old Bergen and head for the hills.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2020)

Good morning people. Dreich. I love this word, so descriptive and saves using about 20 others.

The more observant amongst you will notice I've been having a little rant elsewhere. I'll try to stay home for the rest of the day.

Anyway I feel remarkably chipper this morning. I'll be tackling many domestic duties such as housework, ironing etc. Judging by the way Mrs P was banging about last night this is a good plan 😄 I didn't wash up, I do this 99/100 but last night........nope.

54 miles yesterday and my online exercise class left me feeling totally nackered.


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2020)

I have a £300 gift voucher for Ryanair to spend before December 2nd, so booking flights down to Nimes in late April, who knows if we will be going or not though.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question.
> Do our kids ever stop costing us ???
> We have just gifted MrsDs car to the daughter and SiL.........no problem with that
> BUT..........
> ...




Kids are like boomerangs. They keep coming back and cost s fortune no matter how old they become.

Then there are the grandchildren.. Its never ending


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Kids are like boomerangs. They keep coming back and cost s fortune no matter how old they become.
> 
> Then there are the grandchildren.. Its never ending


In a lot of ways I'm glad I avoided them.


----------



## Paulus (17 Nov 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A damp grey day here in South Hertfordshire. 
Dog walking first off, then some bike cleaning and fettling in the man cave.
MrsP is on cooking duties today, so it's a weight watchers chicken casserole. She has this thing about eating low calorie meals a couple of times a week. Even though we don't have a weight problem between us. As long as it is tasty I don't mind.


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2020)

Your kids are your kids not matter how old they get.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Just had a message from our daughter asking if we could look after our granddaughter 😀
Mrs Tenkay will be baking scones with her and I’ll probably end up paddle boarding with her again, it’s her latest obsession 😀( this involves taking all the cushions off the sofa, putting them on the floor next to the rug and standing on them while vigorously emulating paddle strokes). All this to cries of " careful grandad, you’ll fall in the sea" 😆
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♂️🏃‍♀️


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Just had a message from our daughter asking if we could look after our granddaughter 😀
> Mrs Tenkay will be baking scones with her and I’ll probably end up paddle boarding with her again, it’s her latest obsession 😀( this involves taking all the cushions off the sofa, putting them on the floor next to the rug and standing on them while vigorously emulating paddle strokes). All this to cries of " careful grandad, you’ll fall in the sea" 😆
> Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♂️🏃‍♀️


Photos or it didn't happen!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> In a lot of ways I'm glad I avoided them.


I would like to say the pleasure they give you is worth any pain. I would like to say it


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Kids are like boomerangs. They keep coming back and cost s fortune no matter how old they become.
> 
> Then there are the grandchildren.. Its never ending


We called one of my sons The Boomerang because he kept appearing back having tried some occupation and did not like it.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Your kids are your kids not matter how old they get.


Sh*te
Does that mean I am stuck with them


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a little recovery shuffle. Nice and slow to keep the heart rate down. Unbelievably mild and got round dry. The rain has now come on heavy to go with the wind, so well timed for once.
> 
> Come Thursday the temperature is supposed to drop drastically again.


Yes but it supposed to be dry with moderate winds on Thursday and I think [hope] the drop in temp is only temporary.


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2020)

It is reckoned to cost around £150,000 and that is only up to 18 years old and we have 3, must be payback time soon.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2020)

Heavy rain and strong wind today and heavy rain and gales tomorrow. Looking out my front window I cannot see the other side of the bay just over a mile away. Coal bunker is as far as I go today I think.
When I was working I did long and irregular hours often and latterly used to drive overnight sometimes so one of my pleasures was just doing nothing for a day. That has gone and doing nothing palls after a short time.
One of our trips used to get us to the Little Chef at Builth Wells for breakfast. They did quite a reasonable breakfast for a reasonable price. Don't know why they failed as it seemed a reasonable business franchise.
No idea why that suddenly popped into my head. Memory works in strange ways.


----------



## dickyknees (17 Nov 2020)

Bore da pawb. 

Well, an exciting day today. We’re going to Llandudno this morning.  Forty miles away. 

The furthest we’ve been since March,


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> It is reckoned to cost around £150,000 and that is only up to 18 years old and we have 3, must be payback time soon.


Maybe I should have sold them when they were kids


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2020)

We made a decision never to have kids when we got together.
MrsD had no maternal urges, which made it an easy choice.
Having seen the general results of acquaintances procreation, I think we made the right choice.
Fortunately, our bestest mates also felt the same as us. My mates missus's views on children would not be suitable for publication on this forum.


----------



## pawl (17 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question.
> Do our kids ever stop costing us ???
> We have just gifted MrsDs car to the daughter and SiL.........no problem with that
> BUT..........
> ...



NO NO


----------



## pawl (17 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I would like to say the pleasure they give you is worth any pain. I would like to say it



Go on then


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Go on then


I tried to type that
I really really tried.
My fingers just won't do it


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

More money spent.
My car insurance.......£260.
MrsDs car MOT £48.
There is no end to it


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2020)

I'm having a bimble, its a bit grey and blowy.


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2020)

Just been into Northampton and back, a quick 23 miles. That's nearly 700 miles on the ebike in 3 months.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2020)

Village walk done. 
Bumped into a few locals on the way and had a natter, bought a newspaper and some stuff from the hardware shop. Had a long chat with the proprietor.
Dropped into the garage to cadge a tyre value. Had a chat with the owner.
Walked back and bumped into a couple of mates and stopped for a chat.
Back home for a cuppa.
At least I've had a bit of interaction today to preserve my sanity. 
Got to nip out later for my flu jab and to take doggie for its walk.
Might watch a film in the meantime.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> More money spent.
> My car insurance.......£260.
> MrsDs car MOT £48.
> There is no end to it


You carry on like that you will be as poor as me, 
I still don't know how much my MOT and repair bill is going to be, 
I thought it was beans on toast time, but it may be bean on toast I wonder how many you get in a tin


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> More money spent.
> My car insurance.......£260.
> MrsDs car MOT £48.
> There is no end to it


How did you get an MOT for £48? I thought it was a fixed price of £54.
That is nothing for insurance. Mine is £950 or thereabouts.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> How did you get an MOT for £48? I thought it was a fixed price of £54.
> That is nothing for insurance. Mine is £950 or thereabouts.


Jeez. That’s expensive! Can’t remember off hand but a couple of hundred for mine at most I think. £54.85 is the government figure for an mot but I think the garage has discretion to give you a bit off.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Nov 2020)

> MOT test costs are limited – for cars it's *£54.85*. Companies can only charge up to the official maximum for an MOT. Many companies promote cheaper tests, which isn't surprising when you consider that often this guarantees they get the repair business too.


I only paid £40 last year


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez. That’s expensive! Can’t remember off hand but a couple of hundred for mine at most I think. £54.85 is the government figure for an mot but I think the garage has discretion to give you a bit off.


 I was not aware that the test price could be negotiated down as I have always been charged the maximum rate. Not sure that is widely known so must spread the word. 
My car insurance is age related even tho' I have a clean record in every respect. Once you get over 70 it starts to get dodgy and 75 is the next hurdle. Many companies simply refuse to quote once I give my date of birth and I have been warned by somebody who was in the brokerage business that some companies will take the insurance on and then after one year drop you. There is little option but to stay with one who will keep you on even tho' expensive.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I only paid £40 last year


I paid the same as I have been paying since 1973 (when I could have had my first driving licence) - £0!

I _do _have a television though...


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Just been into Northampton and back, a quick 23 miles. That's nearly 700 miles on the ebike in 3 months.


Excellent.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> How did you get an MOT for £48? I thought it was a fixed price of £54.
> That is nothing for insurance. Mine is £950 or thereabouts.


No......just checked the receipt.....£48.
£950......blimey I thought mine was expensive


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Just been into Northampton and back, a quick 23 miles. That's nearly 700 miles on the ebike in 3 months.


Couldn’t you have picked somewhere nice to go . Lol lol . Only joking, my daughter did her degree and her masters there and loved both the uni and the town . My only experience of the town is the the uni campus, having great meals at the Vintage Retreat and the Smoke Pit and going to Pinnel and Bax chandlery to spend far too much of my disposable income on boats/sails/ropes etc 😂😂😂😀😀


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Nov 2020)

Been for a blowy walk, damp at times but very mild.
Now waiting to see if Nicola bottles it again.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

Blinkin blumin ecky thump.
10 more Covid deaths reported at Warrington hospital 
Not sure my bladder cancer camera is such a good idea


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> How did you get an MOT for £48? I thought it was a fixed price of £54.
> That is nothing for insurance. Mine is £950 or thereabouts.


Wow I thought mine was high. But that’s because of a having a company car for the last 25 years ( and having to claim in my last year ) . So when I came to look for my own insurance last June , I had no no claims . Having to find £770 was a bit of a shock . This year, with at least 1 years NCD, I spent a lot of time trying to get a better deal , still only got it down to £590 .


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez. That’s expensive! Can’t remember off hand but a couple of hundred for mine at most I think. £54.85 is the government figure for an mot but I think the garage has discretion to give you a bit off.


I should add that the car is a bog standard Peugeot Partner Tepee with the 1600 diesel.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I should add that the car is a bog standard Peugeot Partner Tepee with the 1600 diesel.


I'm paying £159 for a 2.2ltr diesel Honda CRV.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2020)

I have been for a bimble this morning, 56 miles out to Middleton and Back, outside of lockdown I'd have stopped at Middleton hall but this morning I stopped in the village and ate the cereal I was carrying. My usual route out would have taken me out through Allesley and up Harvest Hill Lane then back in through Tile Hill, this morning I extended the route out through Tile Hill, up Duggins Lane, past Nailcote Hall then left through Berkswell then left into Cornets End lane and at the big roundabout right heading for Meriden before turning onto the path past the golf course then right onto the Birmingham road and at the small roundabout left to take me over the A45 and onto my regular route through Maxstoke and on to Middleton, on the way back I just followed my route out in reverse. Not a bad morning, grey and breezy, but it stayed dry. I've had an enjoyable morning out on my bike.


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Couldn’t you have picked somewhere nice to go . Lol lol . Only joking, my daughter did her degree and her masters there and loved both the uni and the town . My only experience of the town is the the uni campus, having great meals at the Vintage Retreat and the Smoke Pit and going to Pinnel and Bax chandlery to spend far too much of my disposable income on boats/sails/ropes etc 😂😂😂😀😀


Trust me, I didn't linger!


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm paying £159 for a 2.2ltr diesel Honda CRV.


My motorhome which I have now sold was considerably cheaper but the company did not do cars and seemed to specialise. The Caravan and Camping club declined to renew my insurance once I was over 70 as the insurer they used had an age policy I was told.
We had a Fiat Panda for a while as it had good access for even a mobility scooter [dismantled] and it was I think about £400. The wheels stared to disintegrate which was a bit frightening as I had been bombing up and down the A90 to Aberdeen and when I changed the price rose sharply. I did manage to knock off £100 from this year's quote. An automatic transmission Peugeot was about £1600 for some unknown reason. Being the only named driver does not help. When I was visiting once my son tried to get me added to his car but they declined to quote when my date of birth was mentioned. Stupid thing is I can still drive it legally on my insurance but with no accident cover.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Wow I thought mine was high. But that’s because of a having a company car for the last 25 years ( and having to claim in my last year ) . So when I came to look for my own insurance last June , I had no no claims . Having to find £770 was a bit of a shock . This year, with at least 1 years NCD, I spent a lot of time trying to get a better deal , still only got it down to £590 .


My son has a company car but keeps an old banger to keep his NCD going. Before he joined his present company it was his "airport car" as it spent most of it's time sitting in airport car parks.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> You carry on like that you will be as poor as me,
> I still don't know how much my MOT and repair bill is going to be,
> I thought it was beans on toast time, but it may be bean on toast *I wonder how many you get in a tin*


Assuming a 416 gram can size, 465.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> My motorhome which I have now sold was considerably cheaper but the company did not do cars and seemed to specialise. The Caravan and Camping club declined to renew my insurance once I was over 70 as the insurer they used had an age policy I was told.
> We had a Fiat Panda for a while as it had good access for even a mobility scooter [dismantled] and it was I think about £400. The wheels stared to disintegrate which was a bit frightening as I had been bombing up and down the A90 to Aberdeen and when I changed the price rose sharply. I did manage to knock off £100 from this year's quote. An automatic transmission Peugeot was about £1600 for some unknown reason. Being the only named driver does not help. When I was visiting once my son tried to get me added to his car but they declined to quote when my date of birth was mentioned. Stupid thing is I can still drive it legally on my insurance but with no accident cover.


Worth challenging under the Equalities Act 2010. Get them to prove you're a greater risk.


----------



## pawl (17 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I was not aware that the test price could be negotiated down as I have always been charged the maximum rate. Not sure that is widely known so must spread the word.
> My car insurance is age related even tho' I have a clean record in every respect. Once you get over 70 it starts to get dodgy and 75 is the next hurdle. Many companies simply refuse to quote once I give my date of birth and I have been warned by somebody who was in the brokerage business that some companies will take the insurance on and then after one year drop you. There is little option but to stay with one who will keep you on even tho' expensive.




I pay £273 a year 10000 miles per year I did go on the comparison sites and found several cheaper but when I added extras to bring it up to the current level it was more expensive 

I am currently insured with Santander


----------



## gavroche (17 Nov 2020)

My car is due to have four new tyres as they only have 1.5 mm left over the legal 6 mm limit. £84 each. Mind you, it has now done 53000 miles and the back tyres are still the original ones from when I bought it new in 2015. 
I am thinking of having it done next week as we may have to go down to Devon soon. 
I managed to go out on the bike this morning for a 19 miles ride, before the rain is due to come later.


----------



## 12boy (17 Nov 2020)

My car insurance is about $1200 yr for 4 cars, one of which has no comprehensive. The windshield deductible is $250, though. Used to be a new windshield cost me $100 but those days are gone. I really had not considered the cost will go up with our age.
Another windy day in which I will bike to the library, get the free weekly paper, and maybe clean up the little branches and twigs my 2 coottonwood trees shed constantly. Other fun past times may include setting up a new router and replacing the socket on the range hood.
Saw the cancer doc yesterday and although the primary side effect of Mrs 12s meds is a lot of fatigue, the cancer markers are stable. When they aren't a round of chemo will be in order. This 4 day trip to the metro Denver area was tough for her although she loved seeing and holding the grandson, and for me too, although a lot of mine was due to not getting any exercise and eating too much.
Well, enough snivelling. The vaccine issue seems to hold some hope and its only 34 days until until the days lengthen once again. When working, a number of my bosses were fired or demoted, and one used to say " in the absence of hope there can only be despair". A little hope is a good thing.
Ten cuidado y sea feliz.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Worth challenging under the Equalities Act 2010. Get them to prove you're a greater risk.


Good idea but life gets more complicated and I am frightened I end up with no insurance. In the worst case I would get an e assist trike but not so good for wet weather.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

£84 !!!!!
I have a mate that can do them for 30 smackers.
Let me know and I will give Dell boy a call.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Nov 2020)

Went out this morning - normal route goes along a lot of canal path then back through a nature reserve to Warrington (Moore Nature Reserve for any locals)
There are a few places where there is a lot of mud - so I have been hosing my bike down a couple of times a week to try to keep it clean

today I started out and I though the gears were broken - stopped and discovered the gear mechanism was totally gunged up with mud - cleared it enough for the ride
which made the bike even worse
had to go to the LBS on the way back by which time the ebike battery was empty - cheeky whatsit commented that the weight of the battery and motor was probably matched by the weight of mud!!!
which was about right!

so just finished cleaning it properly - including degreasing (and de mudding) and re-oiling the chain

ended up with a better lubricated and clean bike - but covered with water.

next job was clearing leaves so I got the leaf blower out - and had an idea
Turns out a leaf blower is a damn good way of drying a wet bike - must remember that one


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2020)

I just spent 30 minutes transferring as much as I could onto my new SD card on my new tablet .


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2020)

I phoned the Covid testing site to be told despite the fact I am having difficulties breathing that I cannot have a test as I have none of the other symptoms.

They told me to phone my gp who only has a recorded message going.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Nov 2020)

Spent this afternoon watching another stunning old film, David Lean’s This Happy Breed from 1944. Completely mesmerised by it, wow, they don’t make them like that anymore. (Well, may be they do but we don’t ever go to the pictures so I wouldn’t know !)
I hadn’t realised that the removals firm Bishops Move had been going for so long, one of their vans featured in one of the closing scenes.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Good idea but life gets more complicated and I am frightened I end up with no insurance. In the worst case I would get an e assist trike but not so good for wet weather.


Mobility scooter for local jaunts eventually? Dad loved his and it had over 30 mile range.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Nov 2020)

Have now caught up with Nicola’s announcement from this afternoon 
I wasn’t expecting that !
Good on her !


----------



## Paulus (17 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I phoned the Covid testing site to be told despite the fact I am having difficulties breathing that I cannot have a test as I have none of the other symptoms.
> 
> They told me to phone my gp who only has a recorded message going.


Phone again and This time tell them you do have all the symptoms.


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Phone again and This time tell them you do have all the symptoms.



Tempting but I hate not telling the truth, which I guess you will all that think odd about an ex car dealer.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Have now caught up with Nicola’s announcement from this afternoon
> I wasn’t expecting that !
> Good on her !




What did she say. I tend to avoid the news nowadays


----------



## numbnuts (17 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Tempting but I hate not telling the truth, which I guess you will all that think odd about an ex car dealer.


 
If in doubt 999.......it may not be covid


----------



## numbnuts (17 Nov 2020)

Cars not back from the garage as they can't get the part , good job not going anywhere


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> What did she say. I tend to avoid the news nowadays


11 council areas put in level 4, including ones that haven’t previously been mentioned such as Stirling and West Lothian.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> 11 council areas put in level 4, including ones that haven’t previously been mentioned such as Stirling and West Lothian.




Good Lord. Stay safe people


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good Lord. Stay safe people


I have a terrible feeling this is going to get a sh*t load worse before it gets better.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have a terrible feeling this is going to get a sh*t load worse before it gets better.




Agreed


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2020)

On a lighter note folks, I walked up to the local shops with our granddaughter Willow. She was very chattery and insisted on wearing a face mask as she considers herself o be a "big girl" now that she is three  Walking back from the shops via a different route and spotted these in a garden just around the corner:


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2020)

I had 2 roses on my rose bush up to last week.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> On a lighter note folks, I walked up to the local shops with our granddaughter Willow. She was very chattery and insisted on wearing a face mask as she considers herself o be a "big girl" now that she is three  Walking back from the shops via a different route and spotted these in a garden just around the corner:
> 
> View attachment 558611



I say this yesterday at Velator marshes.






Is it early, or late? Can't make up my mind.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> next job was clearing leaves so I got the leaf blower out - and had an idea
> Turns out a leaf blower is a damn good way of drying a wet bike - must remember that one



I did this last week but told no one for fear of being a touch obsessive. 😄


----------



## rustybolts (17 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Tempting but I hate not telling the truth, which I guess you will all that think odd about an ex car dealer.


Where your health is concerned a little white lie is above board , if your really worried go for it


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I did this last week but told no one for fear of being a touch obsessive. 😄


Funny, I was just thinking the other day something like an air compressor would be great to chase the water off after washing.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Funny, I was just thinking the other day something like an air compressor would be great to chase the water off after washing.


Personally I find a good fart does the job quite well


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I phoned the Covid testing site to be told despite the fact I am having difficulties breathing that I cannot have a test as I have none of the other symptoms.
> 
> They told me to phone my gp who only has a recorded message going.


I can walk into the locally based testing station, no appointment/paperwork required.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Tempting but I hate not telling the truth, which I guess you will all that think odd about *an ex car dealer.*


So is Bernie Ecclestone, and look where it got him.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Mobility scooter for local jaunts eventually? Dad loved his and it had over 30 mile range.


I did a bit of research on them when my wife was getting more immobile but she was scared of the one we did get tho' the grandchildren loved it. You can get ones with larger wheels and a top speed of 8mph but since there are steps at the bottom of my path and parking it in the street is not really an option it is out I am afraid.


----------



## pawl (17 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Personally I find a good fart does the job quite well




Warning to Cheshire residents to keep their windows closed.The aromas they may be experiencing are not from the local cheese factory.It is thought the source may becoming from a cyclist trying to dry his washing by a somewhat unconventional method


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I did a bit of research on them when my wife was getting more immobile but she was scared of the one we did get tho' the grandchildren loved it. You can get ones with larger wheels and a top speed of 8mph but since there are steps at the bottom of my path and parking it in the street is not really an option it is out I am afraid.


Have to say some of them worry me as the wheels are so close together......they do not look stable.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Your kids are your kids not matter how old they get.



Very true


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Have to say some of them worry me as the wheels are so close together......they do not look stable.


The smaller ones have wheels to match and a top speed of about 4mph. I have to admit I would not like to corner too sharply at that speed. I was planning on limiting the speed even further as it was mainly for supermarket use but it never really got used. We often managed to walk into supermarkets but ended up coming back out with one of their wheelchairs so it seemed a good idea at the time. 
There was one guy in Oban who had one of the faster ones and he bombed around at what seemed like maximum speed but he was an ex bus driver.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I should add that the car is a bog standard Peugeot Partner Tepee with the 1600 diesel.



You don't say who you are insured with, but, I would be shopping around. Also, worth trying Saga Insurance. They only insure over 50's, and, are sometimes competitive. Insurance is very personal, depending on driving history, claims history, vehicle type, where you live, etc etc


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2020)

When I called Saga for a quote the de bagged me, bent me over, and stuck their big hairy quote right between my buttocks. They were far from competitive.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> You don't say who you are insured with, but, I would be shopping around. Also, worth trying Saga Insurance. They only insure over 50's, and, are sometimes competitive. Insurance is very personal, depending on driving history, claims history, vehicle type, where you live, etc etc


Have not tried Saga recently but as far as I remember their claims do not stand up in reality. The original Saga was ok but then they changed into just another business. Even Age Concern was not interested. I have been with Rias for a while as the only ones who will take me. My driving history is impeccable and apart from a windscreen replacement our van was written off in a no fault collision with an idiot in an Army minibus about 20 years ago. NFU Mutual would not take me as named driver on my son's spare car. I also live in a very low crime area. I do lock my car at night but many do not bother and none have been stolen yet. Car is Peugeot Partner 1600 diesel 64 reg.


----------



## gavroche (17 Nov 2020)

Just been talking to a friend of ours who lives in Vancouver island. Now, bear in mind that Vancouver island is about the size of England and our friend was horrified by the number of deaths by Covid over here. On Vancouver island, they have had only 18 people dying of Corona virus, now isn't that telling us something about how the crisis has been dealt with by the British government ? A total disgrace I say.


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Just been talking to a friends of ours who lives in Vancouver island. Now, bear in mind that Vancouver island is about the size of England and our friend was horrified by the number of deaths by Covid over here. On Vancouver island, they have had only 18 people dying of Corona virus, now isn't that telling us something about how the crisis has been dealt with by the British government ? A total disgrace I say.




The government has to shoulder some blame but the general public have to take a big lump as well, many have been extremely poorly behaved and think the rules do not apply to them.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2020)

My Brother In Law sent me this via whatsap, lol


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Just been talking to a friend of ours who lives in Vancouver island. Now, bear in mind that Vancouver island is about the size of England and our friend was horrified by the number of deaths by Covid over here. On Vancouver island, they have had only 18 people dying of Corona virus, now isn't that telling us something about how the crisis has been dealt with by the British government ? A total disgrace I say.


Um, at the risk of pointing out the obvious, Vancouver Island has a population of 870,000. Spread out over a land mass the size of England. That does give them a bit of an advantage I’d say.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Just been talking to a friend of ours who lives in Vancouver island. Now, bear in mind that Vancouver island is about the size of England and our friend was horrified by the number of deaths by Covid over here. On Vancouver island, they have had only 18 people dying of Corona virus, now isn't that telling us something about how the crisis has been dealt with by the British government ? A total disgrace I say.




You have to take into consideration that the population of Canada is half that of the UK

Flick beat me to that one.


----------



## gavroche (17 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You have to take into consideration that the population of Canada is half that of the UK
> 
> Flick beat me to that one.


Ok then. population of Taiwan: 23.7 Million people. Numbers of death related to Covid: 7
I still say that Boris and his peers were far too slow to react and too weak too.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Ok then. population of Taiwan: 23.7 Million people. Numbers of death related to Covid: 7
> I still say that Boris and his peers were far too slow to react and too weak too.




I agree, he was too little and too late, but your analogy was Canada.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Personally I find a good fart does the job quite well


I'm not going to fart on my bike


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Ok then. population of Taiwan: 23.7 Million people. Numbers of death related to Covid: 7
> I still say that Boris and his peers were far too slow to react and too weak too.


Without being party to all of the relevant information, it's impossible to form an accurate opinion as to how competently this situation has been handled.
There are so many variables that it's difficult to compare one country to another at the moment with any real degree of accuracy.
Another problem is that the Covid situation has been politically weaponised. Everyone seems to have their own agenda.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have a terrible feeling this is going to get a sh*t load worse before it gets better.


Yep. I don't see how we can possibly have Christmas. Millions will ignore the rules and the infection rate in January will sky rocket.

Mrs P and I plan a posh picnic, bottle of champagne and a walk up a local hill......which we can get to from our back door.

Meanwhile I don't feel at all sleepy. Need to find something on Netflix. 🤔


----------



## rustybolts (17 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep. I don't see how we can possibly have Christmas. Millions will ignore the rules and the infection rate in January will sky rocket.
> 
> Mrs P and I plan a posh picnic, bottle of champagne and a walk up a local hill......which we can get to from our back door.
> 
> Meanwhile I don't feel at all sleepy. Need to find something on Netflix. 🤔


The Queens Gambit is an excellent series on Netflix but you probably saw it already !


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Without being party to all of the relevant information, it's impossible to form an accurate opinion as to how competently this situation has been handled.
> There are so many variables that it's difficult to compare one country to another at the moment with any real degree of accuracy.
> Another problem is that the Covid situation has been politically weaponised. Everyone seems to have their own agenda.




Totally agree. We only have the governments of those countries giving the rest of the world those figures. As you say, every country does things differently. We are doing all deaths that take place within 28 days after being diagnosed with Covid19 dying from Covid19, even if they did not.

I doubt any other country is doing that. The figures stlll are not good, but the variations are great. 

I see that France has 1,954,599 cases and 44,246 deaths. Again I wonder how manu deaths they would have if they used the exact same model as the UK.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not going to fart on my bike


That bad eh!


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Totally agree. We only have the governments of those countries giving the rest of the world those figures. As you say, every country does things differently. We are doing all deaths that take place within 28 days after being diagnosed with Covid19 dying from Covid19, even if they did not.
> 
> I doubt any other country is doing that. The figures stlll are not good, but the variations are great.
> 
> I see that France has 1,954,599 cases and 44,246 deaths. Again I wonder how manu deaths they would have if they used the exact same model as the UK.


Well, I'm off to North Korea.
Not a single case reported there, so it must be the safest place to be. 

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/not-even-a-single-covid-19-case-in-nkorea-so-far/1991052


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Well, I'm off to North Korea.
> Not a single case reported there, so it must be the safest place to be.
> 
> https://www.aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/not-even-a-single-covid-19-case-in-nkorea-so-far/1991052


They shoot you if loose your nerve at their "testing stations".

Covid-19 isn't cause of death.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> They shoot you if loose your nerve at their "testing stations".
> 
> Covid-19 isn't cause of death.


I'd heard that they'd developed a lead based vaccine that is administered with an AK47.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2020)

rustybolts said:


> The Queens Gambit is an excellent series on Netflix but you probably saw it already !


I watched the first episode yesterday with my 'bubble partner'. We enjoyed it and are look forward to watching episode 2 after we have our weekly meal together next weekend.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2020)

Morning. Will someone please turn this rain off......it is getting seriously depressing. Could hear it battering down most of the night. I am running out of places that I can even jog now that doesn't involve mud or deep puddles.


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Ok then. population of Taiwan: 23.7 Million people. Numbers of death related to Covid: 7
> I still say that Boris and his peers were far too slow to react and too weak too.



In a lot of the parts of the UK only a third of those people fined for breaking Covid laws have paid their fines, the UK population in general has quite a high proportion of disrespectful people amongst them. To slow yes, to weak well the rules and laws are there and most of us on here seem to be able to abide by them.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all.


You OK now ??


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> You OK now ??



Not sure yet, fingers crossed for an improvement though. I can breath in and out of my nose with my mouth shut which is a huge lot easier than even yesterday. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2020)

I have risen!

The sky looks very weird and ominous out there.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2020)

Morning all.
In today's news.........
4 more Covid deaths in Warrington hospital ON TOP of the 5 reported on Monday. This is getting seriously scary.

I am off to get swabbed for Covid shortly. I tried to get out of it but if want the camera on Friday (which I need) it has to be done.
Strangely I am not looking forward to it.
I will report back later.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2020)

Good morning everyone. It's still dark so can't see any weather. Forecast is diabolical. So why after going to be at 00.30 was I awake at 05.40? 

@monkers - hope you're not going to disappear. I noticed you had an evening out!! 😄

@rustybolts - thanks I will try the Queen's Gambit.

Today I plan more ironing, finish sorting my password manager and hopefully some time on the allotment.

Last weekend's paper contained 10 excellent pasta recipes. Three Mrs P often makes, her mother was Italian, but the others are new. All wonderfully simple to make. Tonight we will be eating Spaghetti Alla Puttanesca!!!! Which is posh for spaghetti in a tomato sauce with capers, anchovies and black olives.


----------



## Paulus (18 Nov 2020)

Good morning peeps.
It's always a good sign when you wake up .😄
A stiff breeze outside and cloudy .
The dog and I will be out across the fields soon, and then hopefully a bimble on the bike. 
I have a few programs on the radio to catch up with, so that is the afternoon sorted.
Has anyone watched the new Nigella cookery program, is it any good?
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2020)

Back from a wet and muddy 4.2 mile plod. Just as well I have loads of running tights, tops and shoes!


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, wet and very windy. Will do some cleaning then try and go for a run.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning peeps.
> It's always a good sign when you wake up .😄
> A stiff breeze outside and cloudy .
> The dog and I will be out across the fields soon, and then hopefully a bimble on the bike.
> ...



Sorry, no.........it's bad for me 💘 😄


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> In today's news.........
> 4 more Covid deaths in Warrington hospital ON TOP of the 5 reported on Monday. This is getting seriously scary.
> 
> ...


Chorley cases are dropping rapidly. I think we went in to Tier 3 a week or so earlier than you. From mid October cases rose dramatically to 1988 in early November but over the last two weeks have dropped to 648.

Hopefully you won't see this but don't be surprised if you do. I severely limited going in to town when this rapid increase became apparent.

Good luck today


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2020)

Oh yes. I watched half of The Ballad of Buster Scruggs a Coen brothers film. It's on Netflix and I have watched it before.

It does require a certain, possibly dark, sense of humour and Mrs P and I really enjoyed it.

Exercises and ironing next


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Walking down to pick up a newspaper and take the doggie for a walk.
Fed up of watching old Westerns in the afternoon, so might go on to my other favourite genre - 50s SciFi. Plenty of them available on YouTube.
In the meantime I've got a bit of light entertainment to watch - 'God & Cosmology' - a debate between Sean Carroll and William Lane Craig. I've watched it before, but it's always entertaining to see WLC get an ass whooping.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2020)

Morning. No rain. No wind hoorah. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## monkers (18 Nov 2020)

Good morning all. I'm near the end of my stock of my favourite brew - Yorkyshire tea. I do care about the environment and in that spirit, I'm going to try to change. I recently saw a report that my favourite bags contain a lot of plastic, that is bad for the environment and probably not great for human and animal health either - so I'm intending to try to move to a brand with eco credentials.

I've nothing much else to report other than a flare up of pain from my injured shoulder has been keeping me awake and causing to be me grumpy - I'm just not that good with pain or loss of sleep these days so a double whammy. Sympathy ought go to my long-suffering other half rather than me with my currently higher than other grump per positivity ratio. Actually, my other half is pretty grumpy too at the moment for different reasons, so we wouldn't make for great company at the moment.

The weather around here has been a bit grim, characterised by a good deal of rain and strong wind (cue Drago). I was out on the bike a bit last week but took the weekend off. I think it was on Friday, that the wind seemed to suddenly not just gust but squall and spin around to the opposite direction in just about 5 metres of travel, only to flip back about a minute later, most odd. Not just odd but it did so with such force that I couldn't quite hold the bike and I ended up lightly rubbing the front tyre along the kerb before getting a foot down. It was a little unnerving given recent events - with that 'oh no. not again feeling'. 

I'm managing to use the turbo, just keeping to 16km spins at constant power for the moment just to spin the legs out. I've been adding 5W to this from time to time to try to build on fitness. No high number yet, and my FTP is not great at just 135, so I've work to do. What has amazed me is the requirement for a fan, the difference in body temperature riding indoors in comparison riding out is just huge. Even a 12 inch fan running at the fastest speed directly in front struggles to cope with the requirement.

With the forecast looking like 90% chance of rain during the day today and winds gusting 37mph, it looks like another day stuck indoors - I do apologise for my whinging. Hoping the weather is less shite where you are. Take excellent care now all. xx


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> Good morning all. I'm near the end of my stock of my favourite brew - Yorkyshire tea. I do care about the environment and in that spirit, I'm going to try to change. I recently saw a report that my favourite bags contain a lot of plastic, that is bad for the environment and probably not great for human and animal health either - so I'm intending to try to move to a brand with eco credentials.
> 
> I've nothing much else to report other than a flare up of pain from my injured shoulder has been keeping me awake and causing to be me grumpy - I'm just not that good with pain or loss of sleep these days so a double whammy. Symapthy ought go to my long-suffering other half rather than me with my currently higher than other grump per positivity ratio. Actually, my other half is pretty grumpy too at the moment for different reasons, so we wouldn't make for great company at the moment.
> 
> ...


Since discovering that tea bags contain plastic I’ve gone back to using leaves. I know some brands have experimented with plastic-free tea bags but I believe they’re still in the trial and error phase.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Nov 2020)

I’m also currently trying out a wooden toothbrush for the first time, seems ok so far. The black, carbon impregnated bristles are a bit off putting though.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Nov 2020)

Today is Latvia Independence Day. How many of you knew that?
I must confess I only know because my neighbour has put his flagpole up after the high winds and the Latvia flag is above the EU/Saltire which is usually on top. His partner is Latvian and the children have dual nationality.
Off for breakfast.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2020)

I see the British government is stopping the sale of petrol and diesel cars from 2030. Genuine question. Is this going to solve the problem of fossil fuels or are we going to have an even bigger problem with the batteries in these new cars. They don't last that long, and contain a lot of harmful elements. What will we do with them when they have to be replaced. Can everything inside them be 're cycled and how are we going to get the components to make them. Will we be getting rid of one problem only to have an even bigger problem?


----------



## monkers (18 Nov 2020)

@Flick of the Elbow

While on holiday in Suffolk in September, I bought a brand of bags called 'Clipper'. There was no fancy packaging, no cellophane wrap, no foils, just a box made from recyclable materials containing plastic-free tea bags. While preferring the flavour of my favourite brew, I think these are good enough in flavour that I'm prepared to make them a permanent feature of everyday life. 

There's a nearby tea room to here where they serve loose-leaf tea in little pots with milk in little jugs etc. The flavour is definitely better, and unlike many tea bags, the tea seems less dusty in texture, so definitely preferable. I'm interested in adopting a supply that is both eco friendly and fair trade at the same time. I'm sure the net will help, so I'll do some more digging.

Like you I've changed toothbrushes too. Mine has a bamboo handle. I agree, initially the texture of the bristles takes a little getting used to, but I don't actually notice any more.


----------



## gavroche (18 Nov 2020)

Bonjour. It is hell outside so far, very strong winds and hard rain. I am still in bed listening to it. I am going to see my son this afternoon but apart from that , nothing planned. Stay safe every one.


----------



## monkers (18 Nov 2020)

@welsh dragon 



> I see the British government is stopping the sale of petrol and diesel cars from 2030. Genuine question. Is this going to solve the problem of fossil fuels or are we going to have an even bigger problem with the batteries in these new cars. They don't last that long, and contain a lot of harmful elements. What will we do with them when they have to be replaced. Can everything inside them be 're cycled and how are we going to get the components to make them. Will we be getting rid of one problem only to have an even bigger problem?



Good points you've raised I think. Initially electric vehicles might look like the solution, but I feel that long-term they might not be. There are problems with affordability, are not as eco-friendly as currently presented. The lithium is produced with very abusive child-labour practices in some parts of the world. As uptake increases, we will likely find that our ability to keep them sustainable from renewable energy sources will likely be impinged.

Cars in themselves are not so much the problem as the car dependency that has resulted from modern corporate practice as widely promoted by successive governments; I'm not just talking about the UK here. It is car dependency that needs to be tackled. One lesson from this Covid era is that we do have technology and ability to work from home. The climate change naysayers will say that climate change is not anthropogenic, but the onging emission measurements show that levels of harmful emissions dropped during lockdown and rose again during the following lockdown release period. Of course, we can't ignore the impacts of emissions on human health, and all other species.

It's a huge topic area in itself.


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2020)

I am glad I am not a naysayer, that is a long word they use there. Educate people away from using the car for stupidly short journeys would be a good start. All a tad heavy for this old gits area I feel.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2020)

IC engines will be around for a long while yet. They are not going to disappear overnight.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Just been talking to a friend of ours who lives in Vancouver island. Now, bear in mind that Vancouver island is about the size of England and our friend was horrified by the number of deaths by Covid over here. On Vancouver island, they have had only 18 people dying of Corona virus, now isn't that telling us something about how the crisis has been dealt with by the British government ? A total disgrace I say.


Are there 66 million people living on Vancouver Island?
What are the deaths per 100,000 of population?


----------



## monkers (18 Nov 2020)

@Dirk



> IC engines will be around for a long while yet. They are not going to disappear overnight.



Quite so. Steam technolgy, while magnificent from an engineering perspective, and imbued with a certain romance, was worse from the environmental perspective. In the timeline of human history, the widespread use ICE vehicles has been for such a short period of time. We have allowed ourselves to become dependent, we must wean ourselves away from them, until we have the available technology.

Local means of production is, at least in part, a sensible way forward. We can all play our part by sourcing locally produced food, shopping more regularly than weekly, growing our own, buying more fresh rather than frozen foods, and reducing waste. Reports show that about 30% of food production goes to waste - that's pretty scandalous.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> Local means of production is, at least in part, a sensible way forward. We can all play our part by sourcing locally produced food, shopping more regularly than weekly, growing our own, buying more fresh rather than frozen foods, and reducing waste.


This sounds like my childhood! I know turning the clock back isn’t the answer, and people wouldn’t put up with it, but life did seem more simple and less wasteful when I was growing up.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2020)

Girl along the road just been for a run. This is an example of the state of the trails with this rain


----------



## Paulus (18 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> @Dirk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree with all your posts this morning. On the tea front, I have been using loose leaf tea for years. It certainly makes a superior cup of tea, properly made in a pot. Although i do have an infuser if I need just one cup. Many tea brands still do loose leaves.
Plus, the leaves go onto the compost after use.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I see the British government is stopping the sale of petrol and diesel cars from 2030. Genuine question. Is this going to solve the problem of fossil fuels or are we going to have an even bigger problem with the batteries in these new cars. They don't last that long, and contain a lot of harmful elements. What will we do with them when they have to be replaced. Can everything inside them be 're cycled and how are we going to get the components to make them. Will we be getting rid of one problem only to have an even bigger problem?


Good question Welshie. Us humans do have a tendency to shoot ourselves in the foot.


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Girl along the road just been for a run. This is an example of the state of the trails with this rain
> 
> 
> View attachment 558711



Cyclocross type surface, love it.


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2020)

It seems for the past 6 years my power suppliers have been charging me twice for my night time electricity, here we go for a long battle to get it back I guess.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I see the British government is stopping the sale of petrol and diesel cars from 2030. Genuine question. Is this going to solve the problem of fossil fuels or are we going to have an even bigger problem with the batteries in these new cars. They don't last that long, and contain a lot of harmful elements. What will we do with them when they have to be replaced. Can everything inside them be 're cycled and how are we going to get the components to make them. Will we be getting rid of one problem only to have an even bigger problem?


The Cornish will be coining it. 
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-cornwall-54188071


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2020)

@monkers recycling and environmental issues are very important in my house. As examples I literally go through every piece of plastic to ensure only items clearly marked as recyclable go in the recycling bin. I'll separate cardboard from plastic on a container to make sure each is correctly recycled and doesn't contaminate the waste.

All waste in our house which arises from an organic source goes in to my compost heap.

When the plastic tea bag thing became an issue I was delighted to discover PG Tips bags are biodegradable. We've used these for years and I can guarantee they do fully degrade. The tea is ethically produced.


----------



## Paulus (18 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Cornish will be coining it.
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-cornwall-54188071


The independence campaign will hot up.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> It seems for the past 6 years my power suppliers have been charging me twice for my night time electricity, here we go for a long battle to get it back I guess.


Good luck. I had a dispute with my power supplier. After giving them due opportunity to act and then fair warning I went to the Ombudsman. A very easy and efficient process. I received a written apology, money refunded and £100 compensation.


----------



## monkers (18 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @monkers recycling and environmental issues are very important in my house. As examples I literally go through every piece of plastic to ensure only items clearly marked as recyclable go in the recycling bin. I'll separate cardboard from plastic on a container to make sure each is correctly recycled and doesn't contaminate the waste.
> 
> All waste in our house which arises from an organic source goes in to my compost heap.
> 
> When the plastic tea bag thing became an issue I was delighted to discover PG Tips bags are biodegradable. We've used these for years and I can guarantee they do full degrade. The tea is ethically produced.



I read that about PG Tips too on a comparison site where real science was used to examine competing tea brands. The flavour is less to my liking than other brands. I do find it a bit dusty and less fresh tasting. Sadly my former favourite brew came out rather badly in the tests, so change I must.

I don't want to guilty of excessive product placement, and to be clear I have no association with the company, but I've been on the Clipper website this morning, was pleased to see that they are Fair Trade, have a wide range of products, and accept direct orders. I'm in the middle of making an order as we speak.

https://www.clipper-teas.com/


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2020)

While I accept there are problems with the sustainability of electric cars, lithium being a particular issue,** I regret not buying one when I retired.

I know we aren't political in here. I firmly believe the only way out of the God Almighty mess we are going to be in soon is to start making things again. I would like to see huge investment in UK manufactured *electric* vehicles including a "people's" car. Didn't do VW much harm, at least till they started fiddling the emissions data.

Hydrogen should be another major investment.

** sorry Cornwall 😄


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> I read that about PG Tips too on a comparison site where real science was used to examine competing tea brands. The flavour is less to my liking than other brands. I do find it a bit dusty and less fresh tasting. Sadly my former favourite brew came out rather badly in the tests, so change I must.
> 
> I don't want to guilty of excessive product placement, and to be clear I have no association with the company, but I've been on the Clipper website this morning, was pleased to see that they are Fair Trade, have a wide range of products, and accept direct orders. I'm in the middle of making an order as we speak.
> 
> https://www.clipper-teas.com/


Yep, Yorkshire Tea got absolutely hammered by an R4 programme a few years on both environmental issues but more importantly labour exploitation.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2020)

Reporting back for duty.
Blimey, I leave for a few hours and you have started to solve the planets problems .
Anyway........I have been Covid swabbed. 
Anyone contemplating having it.....it really wasn't bad at all.
I feel I may have had a good nurse and that a 6 foot hairy a*sed soldier may shove the swab as far up/down as possible but the only real discomfort was from the ones up the nose.......they tickled like crazy but you must keep your head still......not easy.
Another 2 days of self isolation and the camera to go


----------



## oldwheels (18 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Cyclocross type surface, love it.


I used to do timekeeping for a local cyclocross event. Many riders had their numbers pinned on the back of their jerseys. We also had conditions like Mo's photo. How the blazes were we supposed to read the numbers after the first lap? It was often either raining or snowing. I used to compare it to standing under a cold shower in a freezer trying to write numbers down on wet paper with a blunt pencil.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2020)

over. Back to the chores.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> While I accept there are problems with the sustainability of electric cars, lithium being a particular issue,** I regret not buying one when I retired.
> 
> I know we aren't political in here. I firmly believe the only way out of the God Almighty mess we are going to be in soon is to start making things again. I would like to see huge investment in UK manufactured *electric* vehicles including a "people's" car. Didn't do VW much harm, at least till they started fiddling the emissions data.
> 
> ...


I don't know how widespread they are nationwide but Aberdeen has some hydrogen powered buses.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Nov 2020)

The other important news of the day is that Tobermory town clock is finally getting fixed. In the old days somebody just went in the bottom door and climbed up. Now they have enough gear to climb Everest.
Since the sun is seldom seen now we will be able to tell the time since sundials don't work without it.


----------



## monkers (18 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> over. Back to the chores.



I shall now seek my leave too. I promised myself I'd spin the legs out on the turbo this morning - nothing too energetic, just 16km at a steady 120 Watts being all I can manage before I overheat.


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I used to do timekeeping for a local cyclocross event. Many riders had their numbers pinned on the back of their jerseys. We also had conditions like Mo's photo. How the blazes were we supposed to read the numbers after the first lap? It was often either raining or snowing. I used to compare it to standing under a cold shower in a freezer trying to write numbers down on wet paper with a blunt pencil.



I rode hundreds of cross events and helped organize and set up a lot along with Pam doing the catering, loved every minute of it, never wanted to be an official though as that is way to stressful, please accept my thanks for doing it as without you guys it would not exist.


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2020)

I am excited just being able to sit in my office on the computer today, a big improvement on the last few days.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I rode hundreds of cross events and helped organize and set up a lot along with Pam doing the catering, loved every minute of it, never wanted to be an official though as that is way to stressful, please accept my thanks for doing it as without you guys it would not exist.


It was very stressful as mistakes by the timekeepers were not well received. There was always two of us and one acted as "shouter" calling out the numbers but very difficult with a bunch to see and remember them all.


----------



## gavroche (18 Nov 2020)

The rain has stopped, the sun is out but the wind is still there. Just been out with Molly and apart from the wind, it is not cold.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I am excited just being able to sit in my office on the computer today, a big improvement on the last few days.


On a chair would be a lot safer, and more comfortable.


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> On a chair would be a lot safer, and more comfortable.



Doh! Never thought of that idea.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2020)

Next thing you know he'll be sitting on the vacuum cleaner...by accident, of course!


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Next thing you know he'll be sitting on the vacuum cleaner...by accident, of course!



You leave Henry out of this.


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2020)

Did anyone else see Drago on the Cycling Fashions topic on this forum yesterday.


----------



## monkers (18 Nov 2020)

@PaulSB



> I know we aren't political in here.


 Some of us are not even too keen on our elected MPs and wonder how we might be rid of them. Follow me for more top tips.


----------



## monkers (18 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> On a chair would be a lot safer, and more comfortable.



Unless he is sitting on Adelle?





*sp ... A Dell.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> Unless he is sitting on Adelle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laptop?


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> @PaulSB
> 
> Some of us are not even too keen on our elected MPs and wonder how we might be rid of them. Follow me for more top tips.
> 
> View attachment 558732


Not in your own garden either.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Doh! Never thought of that idea.


Some times all it takes is for someone to point out the easier option.

Why Henry anyway, there's Edward and Hetty!


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Some times all it takes is for someone to point out the easier option.
> 
> Why Henry anyway, there's Edward and Hetty!



Got George as well but I keep him in the workshop.


----------



## gavroche (18 Nov 2020)

Just got my letter advising me that my £100 winter fuel allowance will be paid into my bank account before December 23rd.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> @PaulSB
> 
> Some of us are not even too keen on our elected MPs and wonder how we might be rid of them. Follow me for more top tips.
> 
> View attachment 558732



That was on my facebook page a while back.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Totally agree with all your posts this morning. On the tea front, I have been using loose leaf tea for years. It certainly makes a superior cup of tea, properly made in a pot. Although i do have an infuser if I need just one cup. Many tea brands still do loose leaves.
> Plus, the leaves go onto the compost after use.



Our daughter uses a glass teapot with a stainless steel mesh insert ( I think she got it from Ikea ) It works really well. Now all that needs to happen is for Typhoo to reintroduce collectible cards in each packet and an Album to stick them in and there's your next boom in Tea consumption


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our daughter uses a glass teapot with a stainless steel mesh insert ( I think she got it from Ikea ) It works really well. Now all that needs to happen is for Typhoo to reintroduce collectible cards in each packet and an Album to stick them in and there's your next boom in Tea consumption


You getting your brands mixed up. PG did them, Typhoo was the Gnu.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Got George as well but I keep him in the workshop.


You are Dennis Nielsen AICMFP.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Nov 2020)

Been out for a run, hard work in the wind and rain. Did some laps of a well drained former golf course so not too much mud. Passed 5 miles for the first time in this particular comeback (there have been several).


----------



## numbnuts (18 Nov 2020)

He whos goes for a walk in the  gets very wet.


----------



## Paulus (18 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> He whos goes for a walk in the  gets very wet.


Was it Confucious who said that first?


----------



## monkers (18 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> He whos goes for a walk in the  gets very wet.


Likewise:

... he who sink in woman's arms soon have arms in woman's sink (where it is also very wet).


----------



## numbnuts (18 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Was it Confucious who said that first?


No it was NN


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes. I watched half of The Ballad of Buster Scruggs a Coen brothers film. It's on Netflix and I have watched it before.
> 
> It does require a certain, possibly dark, sense of humour and Mrs P and I really enjoyed it.


I like all of the Coen brothers films that I have watched so far, but I haven't seen that one. I'll add that to my _To Watch_ list.


screenman said:


> Cyclocross type surface, love it.


It's interesting how different people are... I absolutely _hate _cycling (or walking) in muddy conditions. There were some very fine bridleways up here that I always avoided after heavy rain because they became quagmires. Some of them are on the much-used Pennine Bridleway and eventually somebody decided to improve the surface of the worst sections by improving drainage, adding gravel etc. I thought that they had done a really good job but the purists were incredibly angry that their favourite swamps had been 'sanitised'!

This is what 'London Road' looks like now...












MUCH better! 



PaulSB said:


> Yep, Yorkshire Tea got absolutely hammered by an R4 programme a few years on both environmental issues but more importantly labour exploitation.


Oh... I _WAS _enjoying a mug of Yorkshire tea!  I'll have to investigate the big tea question. I was looking at tea infusers just now. I'm not going to go back to using a teapot for one, but those infusers look like a possible option to use with loose tea.



numbnuts said:


> He who goes for a walk in the  gets very wet.


I might soon be joining you in sogginess. Similar weather here so I am not going to do my lumpy little singlespeed bike route to pick up my Metro. I'll walk down instead and can pick up a few items of shopping while I am at it.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Was it Confucious who said that first?


No
He said "man with hole in pocket feels cocky all day".


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2020)

You could not make this up !!!!
Bladder cancer camera due Friday.
Hospital move it to Spire (private hospital) because it is Covid free.
Do my 3 days self isolation.
20 mile round trip today for Covid swabs.
Just had a call.......they can't do it at Spire so I have to have it at the main hospital!!!
ME....... I don't bloody think so. 11 Covid deaths in one week!!!!.
I am 73 and self isolating and you want to put me in there......NOT A CHANCE.
So I am in the Spire NEXT Friday and have another 20 mile round trip for another Covid swab on Wednesday.......plus more self isolation which I don't mind.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> He whos goes for a walk in the  gets very wet.


You eating fortune cookies.


----------



## 12boy (18 Nov 2020)

I think I will skip riding today. Yesterday's 15 miles as 8 mph in the wind wasn't too bad until the end when it was uphill for a few miles into the wind. Instead, a few stretches, a little dumbell and core work and then I need to unpack my new router and with the help of my son, get that to work. I have 2 large wire fence enclosures on the alley filed wih branches, leaves and other organic stuff and they are overflowing. I can always load up my little truck for a trip to the balefill where they compost this as opposed to the normal covering up compacted trash with dirt. Reckon 5 trips will do it. Don't love garden work in high winds but on the other hand it leaves me free for bike riding when the wind is lighter.
From what I've read a lot of development is going into new batteries, but all my vehicles are good for a lot of miles yet, and I'm not sure they will need to be replaced before my driving ability deteriorates to the point l shouldn't drive. Of course, selfdrive cars may be perfected then. Even now I don't enjoy driving at night as the opposing headlights can be blinding. 
Perhaps one of the results of covid may be a permanent change in where and how people work and shop. The motel we used on our trip last week is next to a huge office park with for lease signs everywhere. Interesting times.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You eating fortune cookies.


No I can't afford them.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No
> He said "man with hole in pocket feels cocky all day".



Groan!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Groan!


You didn't groan when you were 10 years old and heard that for the 1st time


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You didn't groan when you were 10 years old and heard that for the 1st time



yes, but that was 58 years ago, I didn't know any better in those days.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2020)

I'm cooking our evening meal with a head full of Judas Priest.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2020)

Ooh, incoming...

Super - _Soltydog _has just sent me £30 via PayPal. I sold him a frame/fork last year. He didn't need the fork and sold it on eBay and has kindly surprised me with half of the profit!


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> No I can't afford them.


They don't cost a fortune, you know......


----------



## numbnuts (18 Nov 2020)

Didn't get the car back today  and I didn't even know what parts they are waiting on, one rear wheel was binding, that is what it failed on, and I haven't spoken to the mechanic, only the secretary so something has worn or broken, the only thing I can think of is the springs (they are drum brakes) if one went that would cause the brakes to bind and up to now can't get them.
I just went on ebay and I can get a set from them, so they are available,  hopefully I'll get the car back for the weekend.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2020)

Sounds like caliper guide pins.


----------



## snorri (18 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> He said "man with hole in pocket feels cocky all day".


......but man with hole in both pockets will not feel two cocky"


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Sounds like caliper guide pins.


Sounds painful


----------



## Paulus (18 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Didn't get the car back today  and I didn't even know what parts they are waiting on, one rear wheel was binding, that is what it failed on, and I haven't spoken to the mechanic, only the secretary so something has worn or broken, the only thing I can think of is the springs (they are drum brakes) if one went that would cause the brakes to bind and up to now can't get them.
> I just went on ebay and I can get a set from them, so they are available,  hopefully I'll get the car back for the weekend.


Could be a cylinder sticking, but it could be one of a few things.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Sounds like caliper guide pins.


they are drum brakes on rear


----------



## monkers (18 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Sounds like caliper guide pins.



I'd say not. Binding brake is a drum brake, one likely cause is a seized wheel cylinder.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> they are drum brakes on rear


Slave cylinder seized by the sound of it.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> I'd say not. Binding brake is a drum brake, one likely cause is a seized wheel cylinder.


Discs can bind as well.


----------



## monkers (18 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Discs can bind as well.



They sure can, but our friend NN stated that the binding brake is a drum brake.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> They sure can, but our friend NN stated that the binding brake is a drum brake.


Soz - re read your post and I'd interpreted it the wrong way.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2020)

Are you lot speaking in tongues........😄


----------



## gavroche (18 Nov 2020)

It is probably the thingy in the what's it that's stuck.


----------



## monkers (18 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> It is probably the thingy in the what's it that's stuck.



Yeh, it'll be the sprocket in the manifold of the overhead kickstart assembly. They're known for that (sucks through teeth).


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> It is probably the thingy in the what's it that's stuck.


I think it will be the doo dah sticking on the whatsit.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I think it will be the doo dah sticking on the whatsit.


It could be a faulty Deeley washer causing the epicentric bendix trunion to foul the drum's internal spigot flange ........


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> It could be a faulty Deeley washer causing the epicentric bendix trunion to foul the drum's internal spigot flange ........


Shakes head, looks worried........................who did this for you?


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Shakes head, looks worried........................who did this for you?


I used to do race engine and chassis preparation........I know about these things.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2020)

It'll be the youknowwhat, no longer connecting with the yoke causing the spindle binding.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Shakes head, looks worried........................who did this for you?


Err, you did.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2020)

Night Johboy.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2020)

I have spent the night yacking to my grandson and his girlfriend.


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2020)

Handbrake mechanism, but I can also think of a good few other reasons.


----------



## rustybolts (19 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Handbrake mechanism, but I can also think of a good few other reasons.


I think so also , if there is more meat on the new brake shoe linings the handbrake has to be loosened out a ratchet or so , the old brake shoes were probably worn down to the rivets . Examine the inside surface of the hubs surfaces for score lines


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2020)

Morning. The roads have finally dried up a bit but it's very cold and to drop another couple of degrees as daylight comes in. Sitting here not sure what I want to do. The running legs need a rest and not sure I can face a bimble in the cold and wind.


----------



## screenman (19 Nov 2020)

Morning all another lazy day is planned here after a very bad nights sleep with stomach cramps.


----------



## rustybolts (19 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. The roads have finally dried up a bit but it's very cold and to drop another couple of degrees as daylight comes in. Sitting here not sure what I want to do. The running legs need a rest and not sure I can face a bimble in the cold and wind.


If the running legs need a rest , maybe a brisk walk and take in the scenery , gives you opportunity to look around you !!


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2020)

Like Ant McFartlins hair transplant on a windy day, I have risen!


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, cold and bright here.
Nothing planned for the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2020)

Morning all. I have spent most of the night listening to the rain and to top it all off, the tinnitus in my left ear seems to be louder than usual so i have had that to listen to as well. 

Another day of not doing a lot I think. 

Stay safe folks. .


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2020)

Good morning. A glorious Lancashire day is dawning, sunny and still. I slept till 7.00 which is possibly becoming the norm. Not sure why but could be having nothing urgent to do?

Meeting my hill climbing buddy at 9.30, not sure what we will do but suspect it will require some effort! Nothing planned after this.

Time to do my morning stretching, breakfast and make the cycling picnic!!

Please behave and if you can't, well.......


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A rain free day is forecast, will probably go for a walk before a mid morning Zoom meeting.
Mrs Tenkay made scones with granddaughter Willow yesterday evening while daughter and I went for a run. We’ve got some new “Paw Patrol” bedding which she seems to be obsessed with at the moment, we’re planning her first “sleepover” soon. Daughter tells us that the nursery Nativity play will be available to watch on Zoom😁 
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🏃‍♀️🚴‍♂️🏊☀️


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2020)

G'day cobbers.
Bit of a loose end here. All week these 4 days were planned as self isolation which didn't matter as today was supposed to be rain and cold.
Suddenly I don't have to isolate and the forecast is much better.
I had a bad nights sleep on Tuesday...... worrying about the swab. So, last night I was in bed VERY early and slept really well. Woke for a 05.30 pee and went back to bed.
I may go for a stroll later.
Have a good day folk.


----------



## Paulus (19 Nov 2020)

Good morning all. 
Pondering my navel as to which job to do first.
Several things to do but in what order.
The weather looks reasonably good, if a bit cooler than the last week or so.


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

55mph winds overnight and was woken by the sound of wheelie bins going walkies. Seems to have eased off a bit now though.
Weather's not looking too bad later, so might get out and about.
The weeks seem to be flying by.
My Bus Pass arrived yesterday but I don't think I'll be using it until this Covid thing is over.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Mrs Tenkay made scones with granddaughter Willow yesterday evening


Before Classic gets in I will say it.
Most people use flour to make scones but I suppose if you haven't got any


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2020)

rustybolts said:


> If the running legs need a rest , maybe a brisk walk and take in the scenery , gives you opportunity to look around you !!


That's exactly what I did, although it was dark for three quarters of the walk so couldn't see far! 

Wander up through the town then up a local hill.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Nov 2020)




----------



## monkers (19 Nov 2020)

Good morning friends. I slept like a log for a change, so much so that the sorry carcass has elevated with a boggy brain and blurry eyes.

I put a pillow down my left side to prevent me rolling over on my left side in the night and so protected the injured shoulder. If I roll over in the night and sleep on it, it goes out of shape and becomes painful. No pain now from the broken ribs at all, so assume they've healed nicely. Scars beginning to fade.

I did my turbo work out yesterday. I had planned 16km at 120W. I did it at 115W instead, but that turned out to be enough pushing my heart rate as high as I like to see it during training. I can push a bit more for an FTP effort but don't feel I should be doing that routinely at my age, at least without improving fitness first.

The Met Office and BBC forecasts don't tally this morning- they seldom do exactly but quite a disparity today. The day's excitement comprises solely of taking the camper for the MOT, expecting it to fail due to the airbag warning light having come on recently, but hoping it proves OK otherwise.

My ancient Vauxhall Corsa passed with flying colours the other day, emissions were so low the tester thought it had stalled during the test! I hadn't used it for so long that it needed a new battery to get it going and the wipers had perished, so wouldn't have been surprised at a bit of list.

Danni's Suzuki was a different story, a couple of major fails and a three page list of advisories. Technically it should be a write off. I've now bought most of the parts. I'd fix it myself readily, but they are heavier jobs to do so it might have to wait until the shoulder is better.

Have a good day everyone weather not withstanding. xx


----------



## oldwheels (19 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> That's exactly what I did, although it was dark for three quarters of the walk so couldn't see far!
> 
> Wander up through the town then up a local hill.
> 
> ...


Never seen the place so quiet but then I don't usually pass through so early.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2020)

Its here, I'm sat here in my cycling gear wondering when its going to stop.  They got the forecast wrong, they were forecasting a dry day.


----------



## gavroche (19 Nov 2020)

Bonjour les copains/copines. Just got up as my getting up time seem to be between 8 and 9 am nowadays. About to take Molly for a walk now and probably a bike ride later on as the weather looks ok so far but it is going colder.
I will also book my four new tyres but will sit down as I do so cos it is going to be costly. 
See you all later, once I recovered.


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2020)

Off out to Lynton & Lynmouth this morning just for a change of scenery.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Off out to Lynton & Lynmouth this morning just for a change of scenery.


There is a prog on channel 5 at 8pm next Friday. Forgotten Tracks..
Abandoned rail tracks in North Devon. 
Exploring Ilfracombe.
Looks good.


----------



## screenman (19 Nov 2020)

Trying to book flights with Ryanair, they certainly do their best to make it extremely complicated.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Before Classic gets in I will say it.
> Most people use flour to make scones but I suppose if you haven't got any









17


----------



## Paulus (19 Nov 2020)

It's raining heavily here. Forecast is wrong again


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> It's raining heavily here. Forecast is wrong again



We've now got sunshine, rides on for this afternoon.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2020)

Looks like I will actually be doing a little more than my very local loop today. I just got a call from my bubble pal to say that she had left her phone/tablet charger in my spare room. I went up to the attic to look but there was no sign of it. 

Well, I have known her for 42 years and when she says that it is plugged into a power block in the attic, I know that it would be more fruitful to search the lounge, 2 floors down... 

Ah, of course, _there it is_ - neatly coiled up and placed inside the earpieces of the headphones I lent her to listen to her favourite YouTube knitting videos! 

I'll be riding over to return it and can pick up my Metro on the way back.


----------



## pawl (19 Nov 2020)

Has anyone been along Marseilles Lane recently It must be about 25 tears ago when I last walked it

As matter of interest I wondered what sort of condition it’s in It was badly rutted back then I believe it was heavily used by th four by four by four off road brigade.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2020)

Afternoon. This morning has gone fast. We have sunshine now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Nov 2020)

Went for a walk. 2 degrees when I Ieft, has now risen to 5. The view from Craiglockhart Hill.


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There is a prog on channel 5 at 8pm next Friday. Forgotten Tracks..
> Abandoned rail tracks in North Devon.
> Exploring Ilfracombe.
> Looks good.


I haven't got a television.............*



* But I do have internet access.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Went for a walk. 2 degrees when I Ieft, has now risen to 5. The view from Craiglockhart Hill.
> View attachment 558938


Think it’ll have to be just another walk for me as the cycling mojo has disappeared.


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2020)

Lynton & Lynmouth were like ghost towns this morning.
Still, it was nice to have a drive around and walk the doggie somewhere different.


----------



## gavroche (19 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Think it’ll have to be just another walk for me as the cycling mojo has disappeared.


You mean your bike is too dirty to take it out?


----------



## gavroche (19 Nov 2020)

I heard the best definition of " death" this morning by a 83 year old French artist.
" Death is a woman with black hair who follows you all your life and one day , you will sleep with her."
I like that.


----------



## monkers (19 Nov 2020)

I have returned from the MOT station brandishing a pass certificate. I managed to get the airbag warning light to go off. The tester discovered a misbehaving front marker light, but he fixed that with a new bulb for me. then reported on some corrosion on one section of the exhaust and a split front ant-roll bar joint boot. Both inexpensive jobs to fix, so I'll see to those when I feel up to it.

I now have the prop.shaft removed from the stricken Suzuki, which was the most major (I mean expensive at £800 for a new one)) of the fail items. The car doesn't actually need to have one, so once the other work is done, the car can go for a test without a prop.shaft on it. Suzi will live to fight another day. That saving means that I can tackle a few other advisory items on the list instead and still save some money.

It's dry here but pretty windy, so I don't think I'll chance a ride out but will probably get on the turbo for an hour later this afternoon once my toast has gone down a bit. I'll start by trying 120W, but if my heart rate gets to 150 reluctant throbs per minute, I'll knock the power back.

@gavroche ... how did you get on with your tyres?

A pleasant afternoon to you all. Catch you again later. xx


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Nov 2020)

Checked the forecast this morning - said it would rain soon - so I waited until it stopped and re-checked

No rain for the rest of the day

SO I set off on my normal loop

to find it is a lot colder than previously
Then, crossing the Silver Jubilee bridge some grumpy old man shouted after me "You're not supposed to ride on her you know"
OK - it does say "Cyclists Dismount - Share with Care" - but I had slowed down and almost stopped behind them after ringing my bell some distance away
and everyone ride along the bridge - most people just smile and say hello - butnot him 
wonder it he ever breaks any rules ever - probably not
grrrr

anyway - carried on - veryone else seemed to be in a good mood - lots of smiles, 'thank you' comments and generally nice people

then , once I got the the furthest part of the ride - basically the edge of Warrington - it started raining - naturally just as I turned into a head wind
Thanks Met Office!!

anyway - it stopped when I left Warrington - wonder if someone from round there has annoyed the rain gods???

got home with a muddy bike - tried the hosepipe followed by leaf blower trick

now for a cuppa!


----------



## gavroche (19 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> I have returned from the MOT station brandishing a pass certificate. I managed to get the airbag warning light to go off. The tester discovered a misbehaving front marker light, but he fixed that with a new bulb for me. then reported on some corrosion on one section of the exhaust and a split front ant-roll bar joint boot. Both inexpensive jobs to fix, so I'll see to those when I feel up to it.
> 
> I now have the prop.shaft removed from the stricken Suzuki, which was the most major (I mean expensive at £800 for a new one)) of the fail items. The car doesn't actually need to have one, so once the other work is done, the car can go for a test without a prop.shaft on it. Suzi will live to fight another day. That saving means that I can tackle a few other advisory items on the list instead and still save some money.
> 
> ...


They are ordered and will be fitted tomorrow after 11am. £320 for all four, Kumho tyres.


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I heard the best definition of " death" this morning by a 83 year old French artist.
> " Death is a woman with black hair who follows you all your life and one day , you will sleep with her."
> I like that.


Bit of a bugger if you were gay.


----------



## monkers (19 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> They are ordered and will be fitted tomorrow after 11am. £320 for all four, Kumho tyres.



Ouch, but I've recently seen 700c tyres at about £60 each. I'm not sure of the tyre size you've ordered but I will bet they look like more material value than four bike tyres.


----------



## screenman (19 Nov 2020)

2 + hours online with Ryanair, mainly on no help. The flights came to £306 so redeemed my £300 gift voucher went to pay the balance and got logged out after a few minutes with managing to pay. So now I have no flights and no voucher as it seemed they have taken it. No help says try again tomorrow.


----------



## monkers (19 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> 2 + hours online with Ryanair, mainly on no help. The flights came to £306 so redeemed my £300 gift voucher went to pay the balance and got logged out after a few minutes with managing to pay. So now I have no flights and no voucher as it seemed they have taken it. No help says try again tomorrow.



@screenman

Must watch < click here.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I heard the best definition of " death" this morning by a 83 year old French artist.
> " Death is a woman with black hair who follows you all your life and one day , you will sleep with her."
> I like that.


At my advanced age I prefer not to have such thoughts although given the age my parents died at I may have a few years yet.


----------



## screenman (19 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> @screenman
> 
> Must watch < click here.



Thanks for reminding me I have seen it before, they are a brilliant act and one I would like to see live. If we did not have the voucher they would not be out choice of airline.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Nov 2020)

Forecast was right for here. Dry but cold and a brisk north wind so got out on the trike before the storms in the next couple of days. Temp 4C when I went out and bitter wind but nice to be out in the dry.
More traffic than usual but local traffic all give me a friendly wave or quick burst of the hazard lights as they pass. Still some tourists around tho' and a couple of motorhomes on the campsite. Since we are level 2 I doubt they are here legally.
One annoying scenario which also applies to driving. I see them coming and pull into a passing place. They are so gormless they cannot see that and stop several passing places away and sit flashing their lights at me. Local drivers just keep coming as is normal practice. I waited for another lot who took forever to reach me and I could see their knuckles shining through the windscreen as they crept past.
Cleared some stuff out of my polytunnel/stickshed after lunch as I have doubts about the polythene lasting another winter. It must be approaching 20 years old now.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2020)

My weather so says I can expect rain at 3 pm.....or sooner


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> I have returned from the MOT station brandishing a pass certificate. I managed to get the airbag warning light to go off. The tester discovered a misbehaving front marker light, but he fixed that with a new bulb for me. then reported on some corrosion on one section of the exhaust and a split front ant-roll bar joint boot. Both inexpensive jobs to fix, so I'll see to those when I feel up to it.
> 
> I now have the prop.shaft removed from the stricken Suzuki, which was the most major (I mean expensive at £800 for a new one)) of the fail items. The car doesn't actually need to have one, so once the other work is done, the car can go for a test without a prop.shaft on it. Suzi will live to fight another day. That saving means that I can tackle a few other advisory items on the list instead and still save some money.
> 
> ...


May I ask two questions? I've known a number of women who had a real interest in cars but never one who would consider removing and replacing a prop shaft.

Did you work as a mechanic or is this a hobby?

If the Suzuki has a prop shaft why doesn't it need one to drive? Surely the manufacturer wouldn't put one in unless necessary?

I should say my working knowledge of cars is limited, very limited. I thought the prop shaft transfers the power from the engine through to the rear wheels?


----------



## 12boy (19 Nov 2020)

The wind continues unabated and will do so through tonight. Spent about 3 hours yesterday trying to pull get the new router to work but couldn't succeed. I've ordered an Ethernet to USB dongle which will arrive tomorrow and will rejoin the fray with that in hand. I will do a little yardwork today and perhaps a short ride.
Old wheels, looked up polytunnels, which is what we call hoophouses. A few years back I got to help a local non-profit build a 40 x 20 one which was interesting. I've had little ones in my garden made with rebar stakes and 10 ft PVC pipe, but I am toying with making one that wõuld cover my 16 x 25 garden. Every year the damned robins, who return in the spring, arrive in time to devour my snowpeas as soon as they are planted. I could halt their predations if the peas were planted inside the hoophouse. They go for beans, too. 
My kids are pressing us to move to the Longmont Colorado area as they are 300 miles away. I really don't want to because it is a lot to take on considering Mrs 12's health and the expense of housing there. If I knew we'd be here for a long time there are lots of xeriscaping/gardening things I would do, but that doesn't make a lot of sense if we were to leave in a year or two. 
Be well and content.


----------



## screenman (19 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> May I ask two questions? I've known a number of women who had a real interest in cars but never one who would consider removing and replacing a prop shaft.
> 
> Did you work as a mechanic or is this a hobby?
> 
> ...



My guess it is 4wd in which case it will not miss the propshaft.


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> My guess it is 4wd in which case it will not miss the propshaft.


Mine too.
My CRV runs in front wheel drive if you remove the propshaft. Simple job to remove it.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Nov 2020)

5 mile walk done I had wind, and  ......and the car is still not ready


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2020)

Another chilly walk done. Sun was just dipping behind the trees. Met a lady I know with her Collie so chummed her along for a bit. That's nearly 11 miles for the day.


----------



## monkers (19 Nov 2020)

To answer the questions of multiple posters in one go. I had a varied career.

I was an apprentice motor vehicle technician from 1974 to 77. I worked as a technician for Lex Motor company at a Jaguar, Triumph, Rover, Land Rover dealership. I enjoyed the college aspect and continued in my own time and own expense ending up with two related HNDs.

I gained a degree while remaining in the motor trade until 1988 with a spell as a firefighter along the way. I trained to become a qualified teacher and remained working in education in various roles with some forays in politics. I retired at 55, have done bits 'n' bobs as the interest took me, but now I just ride a bike, and post my nonsense here.

As correctly suggested by Screenman and Dirk, the car is a 4WD. The Suzuki SX4 was mostly sold as a front wheel drive only, but Danni's is the more unusual 4 grip version. Removing the prop. _est un bout de gateau. _ Just four easily accessible bolts each end and a couple in the middle, five minute job. It will drive just as well without the prop.shaft and remain MOT compliant.


----------



## gavroche (19 Nov 2020)

Just back from a 22 miles ride at 5.5 degrees. Now for a shower then take Molly for a walk and feet up for the rest of the evening. Will clean the bike tomorrow.


----------



## rustybolts (19 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> To answer the questions of multiple posters in one go. I had a varied career.
> 
> I was an apprentice motor vehicle technician from 1974 to 77. I worked as a technician for Lex Motor company at a Jaguar, Triumph, Rover, Land Rover dealership. I enjoyed the college aspect and continued in my own time and own expense ending up with two related HNDs.
> 
> ...


Nice to meet a lady who knows how to handle a big tool , very impressive CV


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2020)

I got out for a short bimble this afternoon, my Ullesthorpe loop slightly extended, 44 miles. By half ten the rain had stopped and the sun was out, I got the washing out, got my Good Lady a dinner time sandwich and a cuppa and by half twelve I was on my way. A bright and cold afternoon that remained nice and dry, I needed overshoes though as it was a lot colder than its been for a while. At Shilton I stayed on the main road instead of turning through the lanes, then turned through Withybrook. when I got to Ullesthorpe I turned to extend the ride back through Ashby Parva, Leire, Frolesworth and Claybrook Magna, then followed my usual route to Monks Kirby, I then turned onto the B4112 and followed it into Withybrook then followed my route out back into Coventry. I was disapoined this morning when I couldn't ride but this afternoons ride turned out to be a good afternoon out on my bike.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> " Death is a woman with black hair who follows you all your life and one day , you will sleep with her."


Sounds like my ex wife.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Just back from a 22 miles ride at 5.5 degrees. Now for a shower then take Molly for a walk and feet up for the rest of the evening. Will clean the bike tomorrow.


You're pushing that dog too hard!
Another walk!!


gavroche said:


> Bonjour les copains/copines. Just got up as my getting up time seem to be between 8 and 9 am nowadays. *About to take Molly for a walk now and probably a bike ride later on *as the weather looks ok so far but it is going colder.
> I will also book my four new tyres but will sit down as I do so cos it is going to be costly.
> See you all later, once I recovered.


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2020)

Well, my lock down diet seems to be working well.
Started it last Thursday after a scary experience on the scales.
I have lost 4.5lbs since then.
Going to carry on for another week, or two, and get down to 13st which was always my fighting weight.
I've been very good - cutting it down to 1500 calories a day (which I find very easy to do, much to MrsDs dismay).
I have always been able to do this - must have good willpower. 
No bread, chocolate, biscuits, cake or snacks; smaller portion sizes and no booze ( apart from allowing myself a pint of beer on Friday and another on Sunday).
I allow myself Fish & Chips on a Friday as a special treat and a Sunday roast.
Am I the only one who finds dieting easy?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Went for a walk. 2 degrees when I Ieft, has now risen to 5. The view from Craiglockhart Hill.
> View attachment 558938


It looks nice up there, but I think your camera/phone needs upgrading! 


gavroche said:


> I heard the best definition of " death" this morning by a 83 year old French artist.
> " Death is a woman with black hair who follows you all your life and one day , you will sleep with her."
> I like that.


It's like the plot of _Play Misty For Me_, only _you _are the one who dies! 

PS I did my little ride, which involved the steepish climb from the A646 to the old village of Heptonstall, above Hebden Bridge. I have 3 observations...

I have lost quite a lot of fitness! There was no question of me trying to rush up the hill - I learned that lesson _*on another occasion*_... 
I think £8.75 for 2 small takeaway coffees and a small piece of cake is quite a lot!
The low mid-November sun at 14:30 is a hazard when riding west on the A646. I was dazzled by it and nearly cycled straight into the back of a parked van. It seemed to me that some of the drivers overtaking me were also being dazzled because there were a couple of very close passes when there was nobody coming the other way, and plenty of room to pull out.


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2020)

Just read an article, in our local paper, that said 300 polystyrene body boards are dumped at Croyde beach on average every year.
I found this quite shocking.
What is wrong with people, that they think it's OK to just dump something like this?




Picture above is just sample that were dumped on a busy Summer week.


----------



## screenman (19 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Well, my lock down diet seems to be working well.
> Started it last Thursday after a scary experience on the scales.
> I have lost 4.5lbs since then.
> Going to carry on for another week, or two, and get down to 13st which was always my fighting weight.
> ...



No, my eldest son who never goes above 10stone finds dieting easy as we!!.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just read an article, in our local paper, that said 300 polystyrene body boards are dumped at Croyde beach on average every year.
> I found this quite shocking.
> What is wrong with people, that they think it's OK to just dump something like this?
> View attachment 558974
> ...


Were they actually dumped, or had they floated away from the owners on an outgoing tide, and then got washed back in later? 

If dumped - I agree with you!


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Nov 2020)

A two hour Zoom meeting this morning for our patient support group, all coordinated from Kings in London. Got some info on the COVID vaccines, the Pfizer one is probably a no no for immune suppressed people but the Oxford vaccine looks promising.
The scientists are still waiting to look at the data independently as the info released is mainly press release stuff.
went for a walk to deliver a Barm Brack as a pick me up for my running buddy who fell and broke his shoulder a few weeks ago, I know he’s been a bit despondent, hopefully all the rum in the brack should give him a lift😀
Walked home past a small lake as it was getting dark and took the opportunity to check out the “night mode” on the phone camera. It’s quite impressive, especially in difficult lighting situations.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Am I the only one who finds dieting easy?




No, I've only got to look at a meal and I put weight on, I've been very good the last few years, I've been steady at 11 stone.


----------



## monkers (19 Nov 2020)

If the dieting is required by way of medical necessity, then l would certainly say make a significant and concious effort.

Dieting does have the ability to make one miserable though, then I think self-knowledge is as important as any other aspect. Whenever I need to lose weight, I don't give myself the stress of targets. If I'm losing weight then I'm winning.

I just consciously eat a bit less, move a bit more, avoid the aisles with the goodies in, and never shop or make a shopping list while hungry. I have trained my inner voice to intervene whenever I weaken to say, 'no Monkers, that's weakness'.

I don't tell others that I intend to lose weight as I don't relish others asking if I'm hitting those targets, being eyed up and down before being given the dubious benefit of their opinions.

But we are all different and what may work for me may be the opposite to what works for others. We are all physiologically and psychologically different.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Nov 2020)

Got the car back and £310 poorer and on top of that have advisories brake discs worn, exhaust mountings defective exhaust system rusty, fuel strap corroded, suspension component mountings is corroded, but not considered excessive and offside sill and lower wheel arch corroded.
I need another car......I need to win the lottery, still at least I've got it for another year.............


----------



## monkers (19 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Got the car back and £310 poorer and on top of that have advisories brake discs worn, exhaust mountings defective exhaust system rusty, fuel strap corroded, suspension component mountings is corroded, but not considered excessive and offside sill and lower wheel arch corroded.
> I need another car......I need to win the lottery, still at least I've got it for another year.............



@numbnuts 
What was causing that brake to bind?


----------



## numbnuts (19 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> @numbnuts
> What was causing that brake to bind?


Not sure, but I needed rear handbrake shoe kit and wheel cylinders + brake fluid and a new horn, parts £110
labour was £160 + MOT £40.......and beans on toast tonight.......and maybe until Christmas day


----------



## monkers (19 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Not sure, but I needed rear handbrake shoe kit and wheel cylinders + brake fluid and a new horn, parts £110
> labour was £160 + MOT £40.......and beans on toast tonight.......and maybe until Christmas day


I'm keeping with my earlier thought that the culprit was a seized wheel cylinder. I think I remember you saying previouly that the car is a Mondeo? If so those repairs needed next year are not an expensive fix and quite easy to do - so don't fret. I'll maybe be able to help you out nearer the time.

At garage prices Danni's car would have been a write off. I've obtained 4 new road springs and new suspension arms for about £100. I know enough to know just to scrap the prop.shaft rather than spend £800 on a new one. The rest is just brake pipes and other cheap bits that I can do with my eyes shut.

Anyway talk to me nearer the time.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> To answer the questions of multiple posters in one go. I had a varied career.
> 
> I was an apprentice motor vehicle technician from 1974 to 77. I worked as a technician for Lex Motor company at a Jaguar, Triumph, Rover, Land Rover dealership. I enjoyed the college aspect and continued in my own time and own expense ending up with two related HNDs.
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight, Miss Monkers - you unscrewed the nuts and took a firm grip on the shaft while pulling? Did you shout, "oo-er Matron!" when it came off?


----------



## monkers (19 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> So let me get this straight, Miss Monkers - you unscrewed the nuts and took a firm grip on the shaft while pulling? Did you shout, "oo-er Matron!" when it came off?


You remind me of a gay guy I used to work with. He insisted on calling a prop.shaft a 'pee tube'. 

Any more of it and I shall feel obliged to decouple your wobbling flange reciprocation unit.


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Were they actually dumped, or had they floated away from the owners on an outgoing tide, and then got washed back in later?
> 
> If dumped - I agree with you!


No, they were dumped.
I've seen it myself on Saunton Sands; people buy them from the beach shop, use them for a day, then just leave them behind.
Can't have a salty surfboard making a mess in their new Jaguar ePace can we? Besides, there simply isn't any more room at their apartment to store one. 
And no, I'm not joking, I actually heard someone saying this on the beach car park the other year.
They do the same thing with beach shelters; you've only got to look at the tents left behind at Glastonbury, to get an idea of how people think.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> No, they were dumped.





Dirk said:


> They do the same thing with beach shelters; you've only got to look at the tents left behind at Glastonbury, to get an idea of how people think.


Or some of the country lanes round here... takeaway coffee cups, McDonalds waste, old car tyres, beer cans, fag packets, broken fridges/washing machines/vacuum cleaners/etc...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Nov 2020)

Back to the dumped stuff on a beach

some years ago we lived in North Wales and had a beach hut on a beach on the Llyn peninsula but lived about 90 minutes away
so a few times we stayed late on the beach and had dinner at the beach cafe
so we were on the beach well after most people went home - just us and some locals

it became clear that the local 'beach wear' shop people used to wander down and collect all the buckets, spades, body boards etc etc etc
and take it away
locals told us that they sorted it all and biinned the obviously used stuff
and resold the rest
again
probably for the 7th or 8th time that month

totally immoral and against the trades description act and all that

but great from the point of of recycling and ethical behaviour to the planet

we thought it was a great idea - nabbed a few bits for our daughter to play with next time - and a few extra for her to share out

must remember the scam - sorry, life hack - for when we go on holiday with grandkids


----------



## 12boy (20 Nov 2020)

I only weigh 10.7 stone (stones?).......I used to think I was 5ft 8in but I've shrunk 1/2in. My nose and ears have grown, though. My "diet" is go easy on the carbs, heavy on the veg and all the meat I can get. No sodie pop or processed stuff. Oh and I just got another 600 gram tub of Marmite. Sometimes I have some protein powder I've inherited.......where there's a will , there's a whey.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> I only weigh 10.7 stone (stones?).......I used to think I was 5ft 8in but I've shrunk 1/2in. My nose and ears have grown, though. My "diet" is go easy on the carbs, heavy on the veg and all the meat I can get. No sodie pop or processed stuff. Oh and I just got another 600 gram tub of Marmite. Sometimes I have some protein powder I've inherited.......where there's a will , there's a whey.


Have they swapped your tape measure?

Maybe even a wheyay!!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2020)

Gosh, first at 6.05am. Good morning. I've been awake for an hour and had coffee. It looks wet outside and the forecast is biblical. 

I said to Mrs P I would start clearing out and cleaning the garage prior to repainting. She suggested winter with damp cold weather might be a bad time to paint. Research is needed.

So I have bugger all to do today. I'll probably finish sorting out passwords. Everything is securely stored in my password manager but I know quite a few are rather similar and need changing. Also need to have another sweep through Google to clear out stuff it's stored to make my life simpler!


----------



## rustybolts (20 Nov 2020)

Just finished 6K run , 3 laps of the neighbourhood, Berghaus kept out most of rain , curried beans on toast big mug of tea for breakfast , 5am brain fart !


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2020)

Morning all a tad late for me for two reasons, did not go to bed until midnight and have been on a trade fb page for the last hour answering questions. Have fun and let's hope for some nicer weather if you have been having anything like we have here.


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Gosh, first at 6.05am. Good morning. I've been awake for an hour and had coffee. It looks wet outside and the forecast is biblical.
> 
> I said to Mrs P I would start clearing out and cleaning the garage prior to repainting. She suggested winter with damp cold weather might be a bad time to paint. Research is needed.
> 
> So I have bugger all to do today. I'll probably finish sorting out passwords. Everything is securely stored in my password manager but I know quite a few are rather similar and need changing. Also need to have another sweep through Google to clear out stuff it's stored to make my life simpler!




I often paint mine in the winter, just takes a bit longer to dry, it is well sealed and I have heating if needed.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2020)

What possessed me to have an early bimble. The forecast was only a degree above freezing but supposed to be dry until later. Just set off and a steady drizzle came on and I was terrified it would turn to ice with it being so cold so just a very short and careful 13 miles. Fingers were sore when I got back into the warmth when the feeling was returning. I won't be in a hurry to do that again.


----------



## Paulus (20 Nov 2020)

Good morning from a frosty Barnet. 
Dog walking soon and then all the usual things to do. 
I will get out on the bike later for a while. 
MrsP is going to cook a low calorie lasagne for tea tonight, all part of the weight watchers recipes she has decided to try .
Stay safe everyone


----------



## numbnuts (20 Nov 2020)

Morning 0c here


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2020)

Morning. Brrtrr.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, cloudy and 7 degrees here.
Nothing planned for the day.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2020)

Good morning people, slept in this morning, woke at five, went back to sleep and the next thing its twenty past seven.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2020)

Jack Frost has paid a serious overnight visit to Poshshire.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2020)

Looks like the temperature is going to lift as the day goes on but more of the wet stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2020)

No frost here, just blinking rain


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Jack Frost has paid a serious overnight visit to Poshshire.



Here as well, he must have been busy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
All this talk of weight has reminded me that I do need to shed a few kg.
I have a sweet tooth and love cake 😀 which is my only weakness 😉
It helps to have a goal to work towards, but the lack of running events has found me drifting without focus. In the distant mists of time I managed to get down to under 9 stone ( I’m 5'10") but that was during a short spell of running 100 + miles per week in training.
I do get inspiration from reading of fellow forumites exploits, especially " Marvellous Mo" up before the Lark and out the door in all weathers.
I’m off out for a walk before the promised rain arrives,
Have a lovely peaceful day folks 🚴‍♂️🏃‍♀️🏊


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> under 9 stone ( I’m 5'10")



The difference between proper runners and the rest of us !
(I’m 5 ft 6 and struggle to get under 10 st )


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2020)

This came up on my memories on my facebook page,

"They thought it might be all over, it will be by Christmas, in three week time I'll be 64 and only twelve months till I officially retire. This morning I dropped my notice on the gaffers desk, I'm Finishing early, the Friday before Christmas"

coming up to five years since I retired, the best thing I've done.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2020)

I'm 5ft 4 and stuck at 9 and a half. Really need to get it to 9 and preferably between 8.5 and 9 for the spring if I can. I feel a lot better when I'm carrying less weight, especially as the legs don't work that well as it is without carrying any extra lard


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The difference between proper runners and the rest of us !
> (I’m 5 ft 6 and struggle to get under 10 st )



You're the same height as me, I'd have trouble getting down to 10 stone, and if I got that light I'd struggle to stay down there, I did it once, scared the crap out of the family, I looked ill.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Trying to book flights with Ryanair, they certainly *do their best to make it extremely complicated.*



Yes, agreed.

We seldom fly now, but, I used to get the job of booking flights for youngest daughter, thankfully, she has taken this task on herself now, with her new Samsung Tablet.

Another website which I find complicated and totally none intuitive is Moonpig.


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2020)

All I need to do grow to 11ft 13inches then I will be the right weight for my height. I am really struggling at the moment, way to many temptations in the cupboard, most major supermarkets could stock up here.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> If the dieting is required by way of medical necessity, then l would certainly say make a significant and concious effort.
> 
> Dieting does have the ability to make one miserable though, then I think self-knowledge is as important as any other aspect. Whenever I need to lose weight, I don't give myself the stress of targets. If I'm losing weight then I'm winning.
> 
> ...


Monkers, you use too many big, nasty words for me .
Even in the last paragraph you used the words "work" and "works".
Makes me feel quite ill


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Well, my lock down diet seems to be working well.
> Started it last Thursday after a scary experience on the scales.
> I have lost 4.5lbs since then.
> Going to carry on for another week, or two, and get down to 13st which was always my fighting weight.
> ...



All this, and lock down too.... you must have good will power!


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Yay........it's Fish Friday! 
Got a LIDL run first thing, then doggie walking, then a stroll down to the village to pick up the vittals.


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> All this, and lock down too.... you must have good will power!


I'm well known for my will of iron......


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> No, they were dumped.
> I've seen it myself on Saunton Sands; people buy them from the beach shop, use them for a day, then just leave them behind.
> Can't have a salty surfboard making a mess in their new Jaguar ePace can we? Besides, there simply isn't any more room at their apartment to store one.
> And no, I'm not joking, I actually heard someone saying this on the beach car park the other year.
> They do the same thing with beach shelters; you've only got to look at the tents left behind at Glastonbury, to get an idea of how people think.


I can "sort of" understand some of that. We have bought things on holiday that we didn't want to take home. We have then actively looked for a family to give the item to.
No excuse but some people just leave them assuming others can make use of them.
Your photos show that it is false logic and sadly doesn't work.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Not sure, but I needed rear handbrake shoe kit and wheel cylinders + brake fluid and a new horn, parts £110
> labour was £160 + MOT £40.......and *beans* on toast tonight.......and maybe until Christmas day



Well, at least it is beans (in the plural), and not bean.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm well known for my will of iron......


Is that a euphemism .
I may have to report you to Monkers.


----------



## GM (20 Nov 2020)

Morning all... Been absent all week, trust you're all well. Been a strange week, I've only gone and got a blooming Hernia, waiting for an appointment for a scan and take it from there. One of the pleasures of getting old I suppose!

Meanwhile while I'm waiting for our Asda delivery I've about 50 pages to catch up on. 

Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2020)

Private Dave reporting for parade.
Like Dave r I woke early, went back to sleep and woke again at 07.20.
In today's news...........
Warrington Covid rates for the last 7 days have dropped from 965 to 600.
My view may not be popular but I think this lock down needs to be extended. I know........I (and otheroldies) can afford to isolate while it will be very difficult for others** but I can see it coming back to seriously bite us on the a*se.
**my granddaughter is 17 and really struggling with it mentally.


----------



## gavroche (20 Nov 2020)

Morning all. Today is the day !


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Been absent all week, trust you're all well. Been a strange week, I've only gone and got a blooming Hernia, waiting for an appointment for a scan and take it from there. One of the pleasures of getting old I suppose!
> 
> Meanwhile while I'm waiting for our Asda delivery I've about 50 pages to catch up on.
> 
> Have a good day folks! 🌈


Can happen to anyone GM.....at any age.
I had a double hernia op in my 40s. Granddaughter has had one since being a baby....... they are waiting for the right time to operate.
Where abouts is yours? Mine were in both groins.


----------



## monkers (20 Nov 2020)

Good morning all. 

Bit of a disturbed night, but sheer willpower has dragged this too heavy sorry carcass down the stairs in expectation of a brew. I've read in wonder at some of the early morning adventures - it's simpy marvellous, but I shall remain slob-like on the sofa for at least another half hour.

Now where's me toast and Frank Coopers? The service here is rubbish.


----------



## monkers (20 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Monkers, you use too many big, nasty words for me .
> Even in the last paragraph you used the words "work" and "works".
> Makes me feel quite ill


@Dave7

I really must apologise for the use of the 'w' word. I should know better. Similarly I've seen the thread being 'c' -bombed a bit lately.


----------



## GM (20 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can happen to anyone GM.....at any age.
> I had a double hernia op in my 40s. Granddaughter has had one since being a baby....... they are waiting for the right time to operate.
> Where abouts is yours? Mine were in both groins.




Ouch! a double, that must have been painful. Fortunately mine is only a single also in the groin.


----------



## monkers (20 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Ouch! a double, that must have been painful. Fortunately mine is only a single also in the groin.



@GM 
sorry to hear this - be mended soon 😚


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Ouch! a double, that must have been painful. Fortunately mine is only a single also in the groin.


TBH mine was excruciating because in them there dark ages it was open surgery.
Plus the surgeon warned me not to have them done together but I was worried I might not go back so elected to have them both done....... BIG mistake.
I understand its keyhole now with little discomfort.


----------



## pawl (20 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> This came up on my memories on my facebook page,
> 
> "They thought it might be all over, it will be by Christmas, in three week time I'll be 64 and only twelve months till I officially retire. This morning I dropped my notice on the gaffers desk, I'm Finishing early, the Friday before Christmas"
> 
> coming up to five years since I retired, the best thing I've done.




I took early retirement in 2003 ,like you best thing I’ve done Could never understand the people who said they wouldn’t know what to do with themselves when they retire.I had no such problem I do all the things i rushed to do when working at a more leisurely pace.

I suppose if you don’t have something to fill the void left by not working it can be difficult


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2020)

Guess what.


----------



## monkers (20 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Guess what.



Careful your nation will start gathering a reputation for it.😊


----------



## gavroche (20 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> I took early retirement in 2003 ,like you best thing I’ve done Could never understand the people who said they wouldn’t know what to do with themselves when they retire.I had no such problem I do all the things i rushed to do when working at a more leisurely pace.
> 
> I suppose if you don’t have something to fill the void left by not working it can be difficult


The best thing about retirement is that I can get up when I feel like it and don't have to answer to anyone ( apart from Mrs G of course.)


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is that a euphemism .
> I may have to report you to Monkers.


Somehow I don't think she would be interested.


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Been absent all week, trust you're all well. Been a strange week, I've only gone and got a blooming Hernia, waiting for an appointment for a scan and take it from there. One of the pleasures of getting old I suppose!
> 
> Meanwhile while I'm waiting for our Asda delivery I've about 50 pages to catch up on.
> 
> Have a good day folks! 🌈




If you have the funds I can recommend The British Hernia Clinic.


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Ouch! a double, that must have been painful. Fortunately mine is only a single also in the groin.




Had mine done when I was 40ish, shopping next day and gentle on the turbo 3 or 4 days later.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Had mine done when I was 40ish, shopping next day and gentle on the turbo 3 or 4 days later.


I had a 2 quite big cuts and stitches to suite. 
I had mesh implants sewn in.
A week before I could walk better than a shuffle.
9 weeks before I could drive.
12 weeks off work...... and I hated taking time off on the sick.
I suppose all hernias are different as are all surgeons.


----------



## monkers (20 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Somehow I don't think she would be interested.



You are quite correct - I was born too soon to be interested in taking on these new roles like guardian of the euphermism 

Historically, there used to a 'guardian of the King's stool' or 'groom of the stool' Nice work if you can get it! 

https://www.tudorsociety.com/groom-...ame suggests the,he had finished his business.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> I took early retirement in 2003 ,like you best thing I’ve done Could never understand the people who said they wouldn’t know what to do with themselves when they retire.I had no such problem I do all the things i rushed to do when working at a more leisurely pace.
> 
> I suppose if you don’t have something to fill the void left by not working it can be difficult



Retirement doesn't suit everyone, I had two friends retire at the same time, one turned to me about a month later and said "I don't know how I found time to work" the other one got depressed and went back to work, he's now in his eighties and working part time at one of the LBS's.


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I had a 2 quite big cuts and stitches to suite.
> I had mesh implants sewn in.
> A week before I could walk better than a shuffle.
> 9 weeks before I could drive.
> ...



Mine was mesh before the NHS adopted that system, a small cut about 2 inches maybe less and discomfort the next day, I had the snip done at the same time which made time on the turbo a tad sore and one dissolveable stitch that did not dissolve, now that was interesting a week or so later when they gave it a quick pull to get it out.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2020)

Apparently there is snow on top of mount Snowdon this morning.


----------



## dickyknees (20 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently there is snow on top of mount Snowdon this morning.


I can’t see it because of the rain.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2020)

dickyknees said:


> I can’t see it because of the rain.




I can't see it from my house. I can see Cader Idris from 100 yards down the road. And of course I can't see that because of the mist


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't see it from my house. I can see Cader Idris from 100 yards down the road. And of course I can't see that because of the mist


How is Cader Idris ?
Not seen her since we had a frisky night out many years ago.
Also many years ago........on my cycle tour of north Wales, I 'got off' with a girl in Bangor. Nice girl but I still remember her name..... Nan Blodwyn Hughes...... put me right off.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How is Cader Idris ?
> Not seen her since we had a frisky night out many years ago.
> Also many years ago........on my cycle tour of north Wales, I 'got off' with a girl in Bangor. Nice girl but I still remember her name..... Nan Blodwyn Hughes...... put me right off.




It's looking good through the mist


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm 5ft 4 and stuck at 9 and a half. Really need to get it to 9 and preferably between 8.5 and 9 for the spring if I can. I feel a lot better when I'm carrying less weight, especially as the legs don't work that well as it is without carrying any extra lard


I am quite happy with feet and inches but lost touch with imperial weights so cannot visualise anything that way. In my business life every weight was metric and the medical world use that as well so I think length in imperial, fuel in gallons and weight metric. Confusing?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Nov 2020)

Back from a couple of hours in West Lothian again, did my now customary loop of Selm Muir Wood then came home via the canal. A bit muddy in places but very pleasant on a rather gloomy morning.
I’ve been avoiding the canal since it got busy with the start of lockdown in the spring but it was ok today.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TBH mine was excruciating because in them there dark ages it was open surgery.
> Plus the surgeon warned me not to have them done together but I was worried I might not go back so elected to have them both done....... BIG mistake.
> I understand its keyhole now with little discomfort.


I had a belly button hernia so now no visible navel then one lower down on the right. After the last one my dangly bits began to turn black a few days after I was discharged so nipped back to A&E and got a surgeon who said this happened sometimes but come back if bits start falling off. It took a few weeks but the colour did go away eventually.


----------



## Paulus (20 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Retirement doesn't suit everyone, I had two friends retire at the same time, one turned to me about a month later and said "I don't know how I found time to work" the other one got depressed and went back to work, he's now in his eighties and working part time at one of the LBS's.


It all depends on what interests you have outside of work. I am always busy for most of the day, always have a plan for each day. I have known people who have retired and been bored rigid. But, they have had no hobbies or interests.


----------



## Paulus (20 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How is Cader Idris ?
> Not seen her since we had a frisky night out many years ago.
> Also many years ago........on my cycle tour of north Wales, I 'got off' with a girl in Bangor. Nice girl but I still remember her name..... Nan Blodwyn Hughes...... put me right off.


Can't get a more Welsh name than that


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't see it from my house. I can see Cader Idris from 100 yards down the road. And of course I can't see that because of the mist


Cader Idris, there’s a blast from the past ! My first ‘mountain’, aged about 10 I guess, my Dad took me and my brother up there during a family holiday near Dolgellau. One of our best holidays ever


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Cader Idris, there’s a blast from the past ! My first ‘mountain’, aged about 10 I guess, my Dad took me and my brother up there during a family holiday near Dolgellau. One of our best holidays ever




I live about 10 miles from Dol.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2020)

Busy morning and this is first time sitting down since I got up at 7 o'clock.
Rainy and misty but not cold so shopping in coop then some house chores followed by visit to the local garage to order 2 new tyres.
The present front ones passed the last mot but were noted as being a bit worn on the service report so thought just get it done before winter bites. The advantage of being a regular customer is that they will collect the car from my house and bring it back when done.
Since the car has not been any long distances recently took it for a blast up the New Road. It was new about 25 years ago and has retained that name, all 3 miles of it.
At the Gualan Dhubh the mist was quite thick which often happens at the higher level.
Bread is ready to come out of the oven now.


----------



## gavroche (20 Nov 2020)

I am back and recovering with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I live about 10 miles from Dol.


From memory that is one gray, dreary place to live.


----------



## GM (20 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> If you have the funds I can recommend The British Hernia Clinic.




Thanks for that. I'll see how things go, if I'm going to have to wait for months I might go down that route. 

In other news I've just enjoyed a nice soggy beans on toast 

Going to crack on with some gardening this afternoon, we've got our last green bin collection unit mid January, so I'll ram it full.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> From memory that is one gray, dreary place to live.


it is. As is Corris. That's even more dismal and gray


----------



## gavroche (20 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> it is. As is Corris. That's even more dismal and gray


Nothing can beat Bethesda near Bangor for a depressing place to live in.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> From memory that is one gray, dreary place to live.



These mentions of grey dreary places bought to mind something I’ve often wondered about. Referring specifically to the houses / terraces with grey / brown rendering, why not paint them in pastel shades, or even primary colours and make them look more cheerful? A nice Mediterranean blue or buttercup yellow would certainly lift the spirits.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> These mentions of grey dreary places bought to mind something I’ve often wondered about. Referring specifically to the houses / terraces with grey / brown rendering, why not paint them in pastel shades, or even primary colours and make them look more cheerful? A nice Mediterranean blue or buttercup yellow would certainly lift the spirits.




That is an excellent idea. No idea why they don't do it. They wouldn't be so bloody miserable in those places if they did. Might cheer them up a bit.


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Thanks for that. I'll see how things go, if I'm going to have to wait for months I might go down that route.
> 
> In other news I've just enjoyed a nice soggy beans on toast
> 
> Going to crack on with some gardening this afternoon, we've got our last green bin collection unit mid January, so I'll ram it full.



As you may know I have been self employed since I was 19 so time off sick was never an option, NHS said 6 weeks minimum off work, BHC said a couple of days so it was a no brainer, the cost was just over a week's income back in 1991 or so.


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Cader Idris, there’s a blast from the past ! My first ‘mountain’, aged about 10 I guess, my Dad took me and my brother up there during a family holiday near Dolgellau. One of our best holidays ever


Mine too. Family holiday at Arthog in 1962 and we went up Cader.


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Nothing can beat Bethesda near Bangor for a depressing place to live in.


Camborne in Cornwall would give it a run for its' money.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2020)

What about Blaenau Ffestiniog? My memory of passing there was heaps of slate waste both sides of the road and some dreary looking houses. And of course it was raining. Mind you the slate mine visitor centre was a good customer and we got a free tour so not all bad.


----------



## gavroche (20 Nov 2020)

I must be a masochist because I have now booked my wife's car for a full service, £150. At this rate, I will need to go back to work soon.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I must be a masochist because I have now booked my wife's car for a full service, £150. At this rate, I will need to go back to work soon.


Depends on what is meant by a full service. Mine costs just over £200 but I get a very comprehensive report as well as the normal service.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2020)

I usually have a full service and MOT at the same time. Usually costs me around the £200 mark. Next time I am expecting it to be more like £500 as the transmission pipe has to be replaced. Paul found out for me that it is a tad expensive.


----------



## 12boy (20 Nov 2020)

My scale gives me weight and % of body fat, muscle and, I believe, bone. The %s vary quite a bit with time of day and activity so their accuracy is a bit dubious. The challenge for me isn't just to lose weight because that just means eat a bit less for a few days, but to maintain a little muscle on my puny arms, legs and torso when I do. 
This is the first day in at least 10 which has wind less than 20 mph. It is crystal clear and when I climb the little ridge nearby on my ride I will clearly see the Rattlesnake Range which is at least 50 miles away. -1C this morning but with no clouds it will be 7.2C this afternoon. I've felt sluggish and a little down with the wind and greyness we've had, but today will be a real treat. The wind will return soon enough. I have often thought there is no place on earth that wouldn't have its own particular beauty if there was no human influence and the high deserts in the Rocky Mountain West are one of my favorites, dry and austere as they are. I really do enjoy the excellent pictures you folks take of your beautiful country, though.
This weather should hold through the weekend and so my thoughts turn to sheep poo. Praps I'll go out to Jack Stewart's place and get another 1/2 ton of it for the garden. What a romantic.
Be well and safe. Hopefully all of us and ours will survive this damned mess.


----------



## monkers (20 Nov 2020)

Oh what a grey day.

It's not inspiring me to even get on the turbo.

I've done all of the immediately necessary chores, and only managed about half the crossword. Sigh.

I walked round the Co-op and was prompted by a poster promising a jackpot of £116m. The mind boggles, I'd find it hard work trying to give that much away. After commenting on the absurdity of the amount, I allowed myself to be talked into buying a ticket. I also talked myself into buying a Bounty bar and the damn thing is staring at me from the coffee table while boredom is gnawing at my resolve not to eat it. Botherations.


----------



## gavroche (20 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Depends on what is meant by a full service. Mine costs just over £200 but I get a very comprehensive report as well as the normal service.


A full service is usually a glorified engine oil change.


----------



## monkers (20 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> A full service is usually a glorified engine oil change.



That's almost true. For best value for money for folk not doing big mileages, set your own tyre pressures, get the MOT done, ask the tester to tell you how much is left on the brake pads, follow up by getting an oil and filter change at the same time. That's what I do. That came to £60 odd for my Corsa the other week.


----------



## gavroche (20 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> That's almost true. For best value for money for folk not doing big mileages, set your own tyre pressures, get the MOT done, ask the tester to tell you how much is left on the brake pads, follow up by getting an oil and filter change at the same time. That's what I do.


Oops, forgot all filters as well to justify the cost. Thanks for that.


----------



## monkers (20 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Oops, forgot all filters as well to justify the cost. Thanks for that.



To be honest, I only get the oil & filter changed every second year because my mileage is so low and modern oils are synthetic rather than mineral. The other filters need not be changed so often.

In the case of petrol engines, the fuel filter will last a good 48 000 miles, likewise the air filter. The air filter usually removes easily, just remove and bang it on the kerb a few times and refit. In days gone by, when cars had carburettors, a choked air filter caused rich running resulting in heavy fuel consumption and high emissions - with fuel injection engine that doesn't happen, so need to worry so much as before. If you have air con it's necessary to change the cabin filter from time to time - again a very simple job usually, and Youtube will usually show you how. It's hardly more difficult than changing filters in a vacuum cleaner (petrol filter is more specialist job though).


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> A full service is usually a glorified engine oil change.


Mine is done according to the service book and includes all filter changes and checks on brake fluid which has to be changed every few years as well as condition of brakes and discs. My front discs are reported as being slightly pitted but not yet dangerous. Tyres are also checked for wear and the list goes on. Pretty comprehensive really.


----------



## gavroche (20 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Mine is done according to the service book and includes all filter changes and checks on brake fluid which has to be changed every few years as well as condition of brakes and discs. My front discs are reported as being slightly pitted but not yet dangerous. Tyres are also checked for wear and the list goes on. Pretty comprehensive really.


I agree but apart from filters and oil change, most of it is just visual. Cambelt is every 6 years, cooling system every 4 years and brake fluid also every 4 or 5 years. Brake pads are depending on your left foot and driving style. Mine are still the original from 2015 and still 7 mm left on the them.


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2020)

My CRV has an oil and filter change every year around MOT time and a brake service at the start of the towing season.


----------



## monkers (20 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Mine is done according to the service book and includes all filter changes and checks on brake fluid which has to be changed every few years as well as condition of brakes and discs. My front discs are reported as being slightly pitted but not yet dangerous. Tyres are also checked for wear and the list goes on. Pretty comprehensive really.



This is absolutely the best approach for anyone who wishes for surety or maybe for those who don't have sufficient confidence to carry out any of the work. A fully stamped service book is needed to maintain any warranty, and helps to maintain the value of the vehicle. I've got a 17 year old but low mileage Corsa. It's pretty basic and hardly turns a wheel these days so those things are not a consideration for me.

You are correct to mention brake fluid. I have a hygrometer that also measures the boiling point so I can easily manage to check mine. There are some pretty cheap instruments for checking fluid condition around (about £15 and suitable for use by anyone capable enough of topping up the brake fluid).


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Mine is done according to the service book and includes all filter changes and checks on brake fluid which has to be changed every few years as well as condition of brakes and discs. My front discs are reported as being slightly pitted but not yet dangerous. Tyres are also checked for wear and the list goes on. Pretty comprehensive really.


I play it by the book as well. We go to a local garage - 0.5 miles - who is trusted and fair for MOT and service on the same day.

My car did 4000 miles last year, my bike +/-7000. 😄 I also use an LBS.

Mechanically I'm useless so very happy to use *trusted* places for cars and bikes.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2020)

Well it's been drizzling, misty and cold all day. I cracked on with a load of domestic admin which needed doing. Updated and changed loads of passwords - still more to do - closed 7 bank accounts which were all opened when they paid 5% , cancelled 3 credit cards no one has used in years!!

Feeling more secure tonight 😊


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Nov 2020)

It’s amazing to think that it is now illegal for me to cross the city boundary 
Where is the city boundary anyway ?


----------



## numbnuts (20 Nov 2020)

Just been for a walk it's dark outside


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2020)

Just had phone call from bestest mates regarding their house move to Minehead.
Contracts were exchanged today and completion is on 8th Decenber.
Can't wait for them to get down to the South West.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> This is absolutely the best approach for anyone who wishes for surety or maybe for those who don't have sufficient confidence to carry out any of the work. A fully stamped service book is needed to maintain any warranty, and helps to maintain the value of the vehicle. I've got a 17 year old but low mileage Corsa. It's pretty basic and hardly turns a wheel these days so those things are not a consideration for me.
> 
> You are correct to mention brake fluid. I have a hygrometer that also measures the boiling point so I can easily manage to check mine. There are some pretty cheap instruments for checking fluid condition around (about £15 and suitable for use by anyone capable enough of topping up the brake fluid).


I used to do all my own car work.
I had a guy who worked with me with an ancient Standard with virtually no brakes. In emergency he rammed it into reverse and broke a halfshaft on several occasions. I had to go and tow him in and call at a scrapyard for another halfshaft. We got so we could replace the broken one in minutes with our eyes shut.
I got so good at welding sills on my A60 I could almost do tinfoil. I could go on but there comes a time in life when one just cannot do it anymore.
Now I just want something reliable that works without me doing anything other than topping up screenwash and checking tyre pressures.
Also a good service book is worth money when or if I sell the car with it up to date.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just had phone call from bestest mates regarding their house move to Minehead.
> Contracts were exchanged today and completion is on 8th Decenber.
> Can't wait for them to get down to the South West.


I waited ages for you to come over and say '_Hello_' but you didn't bother! In the end I gave up and went on my way...


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I waited ages for you to come over and say '_Hello_' but you didn't bother! In the end I gave up and went on my way...
> 
> View attachment 559221


I can see their house from there.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I can see their house from there.




It's a nice place!

What is the big white tent thing in the distance? (I meant to Google it but forgot to.)


----------



## ColinJ (20 Nov 2020)

Too late... Skyline Pavilion, Butlins, Minehead!


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It's a nice place!
> 
> What is the big white tent thing in the distance? (I meant to Google it but forgot to.)


Butlins.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently there is snow on top of mount Snowdon this morning.


And you never went to check!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> And you never went to check!




Hell no


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I usually have a full service and MOT at the same time. Usually costs me around the £200 mark. Next time I am expecting it to be more like £500 as the transmission pipe has to be replaced. Paul found out for me that it is a tad expensive.


Did you need any parts replacing at your last MOT?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did you need any parts replacing at your last MOT?




No. It was all ok. I did have to have part my my exhaust done in May though as it was making a noise


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> No. It was all ok. I did have to have part my my exhaust done in May though as it was making a noise


Did that hurt?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did that hurt?




It was a tad ouchy yes.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It was a tad ouchy yes.


It cured any backfires though.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> It cured any backfires though.




Definitely


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2020)

Where is everyone? I was in earlier then popped out for a 6 mile run, had my bath and sat down with brekkie and the place is deserted!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Nov 2020)

Good morning Mo and all 
I’m just bracing myself for the trip to the supermarket.
I have nothing planned after that.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning Mo and all
> I’m just bracing myself for the trip to the supermarket.
> I have nothing planned after that.


Might have to wander round too.....the milk is getting a bit low. I seem to go through a lot for just being on my own. Fridge is a bit bare too so I will get a few things.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks. I was in the supermarket yesterday, got home put everything away then went down the market, taking my Good lady with me, the parking is interesting, the main car park is shut but theres a few disabled spaces down the side of the market which everybodies trying to use, and we dropped into a local takeaway, Sarnies in Coundon, for sandwiches on the way home.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Butlins.


I hope your pals are aware of the noise disturbance that comes from that tent. We’ve stayed a few times on a cottage on North Hill, overlooking the harbour, and even though Butlins is at the other end of the beach we could still hear the noise from the tent


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2020)

Cooeeee. I was awake. I just stayed in bed because it was warmer.

Howling wind al night here ( no not me). Very damp here as well

Stay safe folks


----------



## screenman (21 Nov 2020)

Morning all, just woken up here I was going to have breakfast in bed this morning and prepared it last night, unfortunately on waking there was only the Snickers wrapper left as I must have eaten it during the night. Diet not going at all well, despite still having this respiratory infection my appetite has certainly not gone away. Stay safe and happy guys.


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

@Flick of the Elbow I'm pretty certain that they are aware of Butlins, they've been going to Minehead for years - they always drop in there on their way down to us. The place they've bought is a new build chalet bungalow about 200yds from Butlin's - easy walk into town and the sea front


----------



## numbnuts (21 Nov 2020)

Morning all, they are putting up scaffolding on the front of the flat now, I don't know what for they never tell us anything


----------



## monkers (21 Nov 2020)

Good morning everyone. I'm here with a brew. Just lurking and keeping an eye on Drago. It's filthy work but somebody has to do it.


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2020)

Good morning all from a windy Barnet.
I've been awake since 06.00, when the green recycling lorry came down the road.
I am hoping to get out on the bike later on, MrsP is meeting up with a friend in the park, so Mille will go with her. No dog walking duty for me this morning.
I need more tea, only one mug so far, and I am pushing the boat out and having beans on 2 toast with a couple of poached eggs, are you listening @numbnuts  This is the way to do it


----------



## GM (21 Nov 2020)

Morning all... Apparently we're going going to have 4 days without rain. I should really get up and make the most of them, but it's nice and warm in bed drinking my tea and listening to Radio Paradise.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well it's been drizzling, misty and cold all day. I cracked on with a load of domestic admin which needed doing. Updated and changed loads of passwords - still more to do - closed 7 bank accounts which were all opened when they paid 5% , cancelled 3 credit cards no one has used in years!!
> 
> Feeling more secure tonight 😊


Daft question.
How do you actually cancel a credit card ?
I have one I no longer wish to use but can't recall when/if I have ever cancelled one.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I play it by the book as well. We go to a local garage - 0.5 miles - who is trusted and fair for MOT and service on the same day.
> 
> My car did 4000 miles last year, my bike +/-7000. 😄 I also use an LBS.
> 
> Mechanically I'm useless so very happy to use *trusted* places for cars and bikes.


Similar here. I found a guy I could trust to do a good, honest job.
A bonus was that he also does electric golf trollies as a serious side line.
Cars (now just one car) serviced as per the book.
Back in the days of old bangers I would do the basic plugs, oil, water etc but those days are well gone


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2020)

Oops, I’ve just bought another bike 

Had a hankering for a comfortable titanium frame and this seemed like a good price. Happy with rim brakes as I find it easier to source and fit wheels and find the brake pads less faff than discs.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> @Flick of the Elbow I'm pretty certain that they are aware of Butlins, they've been going to Minehead for years - they always drop in there on their way down to us. The place they've bought is a new build chalet bungalow about 200yds from Butlin's - easy walk into town and the sea front


200 yds from Butlins 
They are either brave or errh uhmm something else


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all from a windy Barnet.
> I've been awake since 06.00, when the green recycling lorry came down the road.
> I am hoping to get out on the bike later on, MrsP is meeting up with a friend in the park, so Mille will go with her. No dog walking duty for me this morning.
> I need more tea, only one mug so far, and I am pushing the boat out and having beans on 2 toast with a couple of poached eggs, are you listening @numbnuts This is the way to do it


I cannot eat eggs with baked beans. The thought of the yolk and bean sauce mixing makes my stomach turn.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

Morning all.
Reporting in for duty.
Only got one job to do.......go to the aunties flat to check on the mail and clear the freezer out. Sad but it has to be done.
Re' the auntie, she is doing well and hopefully going into respite care for 6 weeks.
@Dirk have you ever made a record ??
I just listened to one were the singer keeps singing about having "a semi by the sea".
Just wondering


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

A question for you oldies.
No cheating......no google.
The song 'Hear My Song Violetta
Who sang the original hit ??.
One clue.........there are only a few on here that will recall the actual song in the charts.
BTW, if you are won It was played while I was dosing in bed earlier.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you oldies.
> No cheating......no google.
> The song 'Hear My Song Violetta
> Who sang the original hit ??.
> ...




No idea. You are older than I am.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> No idea. You are older than I am.


I am indeed......but although I recall it being popular (maybe in the carts) I was too young to recall it being released


----------



## pawl (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you oldies.
> No cheating......no google.
> The song 'Hear My Song Violetta
> Who sang the original hit ??.
> ...




If my ancient memory serves me correctly I believe it was Josef Locke
My brain hurts now


----------



## monkers (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you oldies.
> No cheating......no google.
> The song 'Hear My Song Violetta
> Who sang the original hit ??.
> ...



It rang no bells with me, so I played it on Youtube - again no recognition. (From 1961 apparently).


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> If my ancient memory serves me correctly I believe it was Josef Locke
> My brain hurts now


It was indeed....... also known as The Singing Bobby.
Well done.


----------



## GM (21 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oops, I’ve just bought another bike
> 
> Had a hankering for a comfortable titanium frame and this seemed like a good price. Happy with rim brakes as I find it easier to source and fit wheels and find the brake pads less faff than discs.
> 
> View attachment 559262




Excellent choice there Mo. I've got the Elan Ti on my shortlist for the next new one!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> It rang no bells with me, so I played it on Youtube - again no recognition. (From 1961 apparently).


Earlier than that.......much earlier.


----------



## pawl (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Earlier than that.......much earlier.




Willing to bet it’s not on Spotify either I remember my dad playing it on the old grammar phone now called record players Wow I’m not a dinosaur


----------



## monkers (21 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oops, I’ve just bought another bike
> 
> Had a hankering for a comfortable titanium frame and this seemed like a good price. Happy with rim brakes as I find it easier to source and fit wheels and find the brake pads less faff than discs.
> 
> View attachment 559262




🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰

I had a titanium frame bike when a teenager. I ordered it new from Bob Jackson, Peacock blue with white banding on the seat tube. Lots of lovely campag and a Brooks B17 Team Professional saddle (hard,heavy, but wonderful) Gosh I loved that thing, wish I could have it back.

Anyway, great choice, I'm sure you're going to love it. Enjoy.


----------



## gavroche (21 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oops, I’ve just bought another bike
> 
> Had a hankering for a comfortable titanium frame and this seemed like a good price. Happy with rim brakes as I find it easier to source and fit wheels and find the brake pads less faff than discs.
> 
> View attachment 559262


Good morning all. That is very nice but will you keep it clean?


----------



## monkers (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Earlier than that.......much earlier.



The version I played must have been a cover then.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Nov 2020)

Breakfast done and washed up, ironing done and put away and the scaffolding was for next block so that's a relief.
It looks like  again so may just go for a walk later.


----------



## gavroche (21 Nov 2020)

Had my breakfast, Molly has been walked and now I fancy a trip to M&S a buy a meal for two for tonight and stock up on cider too. We will have to go to LLandudno for M&S and stop at Tesco on the way back for the cider.


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oops, I’ve just bought another bike
> 
> Had a hankering for a comfortable titanium frame and this seemed like a good price. Happy with rim brakes as I find it easier to source and fit wheels and find the brake pads less faff than discs.
> 
> View attachment 559262


Lockdown fever getting to you Mo?


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you oldies.
> No cheating......no google.
> The song 'Hear My Song Violetta
> Who sang the original hit ??.
> ...


Joseph Locke.
I've got a CD of his..........how sad is that?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> The version I played must have been a cover then.


Must have been.
In 1947, too, Locke released "Hear My Song, Violetta," which became forever associated with him. "Hear My Song, Violetta" was based on a 1936 tango.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2020)

The rain has set in again. That's it for the day now.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2020)

Still dry here with a bit of sun but a chilly breeze. Just back from the supermarket and having a protein bar with my coffee. Spied them on the shelves and took one to try. Not bad.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Daft question.
> How do you actually cancel a credit card ?
> I have one I no longer wish to use but can't recall when/if I have ever cancelled one.


Well I've been working my way through a ridiculous number of accounts. Between us we had nine redundant bank accounts - the sort were you paid in £xx/month to get 5%/year. Those were the days. Also had three credit cards to shutdown which I took out when my lad bought a new car. I paid on my regular credit card and then took out three new 0% cards, transferred the debt across to those and my lad paid me back with £250/month - saved him over £1200 in finance charges. 

Came across three different methods:

Ring up
Simple tick a few boxes online
Fill in an online form then upload a copy of photo driving licence or passport


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Must have been.
> In 1947, too, Locke released "Hear My Song, Violetta," which became forever associated with him. "Hear My Song, Violetta" was based on a 1936 tango.


The Biopic about Joseph Locke was quite good. It's called 'Hear my song', funnily enough.
He were a bit of a lad in his time. 

Worth a watch......

View: https://youtu.be/wO4rjO4Vl-g


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

2 more old fart questions.
Again... no cheating, no googling.
Who were.......
Clint Walker

Ed Byrnes

What do you remember about them?


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2020)

If I drag up some distant memory, wasn't Ed Byrnes Cookie in 77 sunset strip?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 2 more old fart questions.
> Again... no cheating, no googling.
> Who were.......
> Clint Walker
> ...


Clint Walker was, I think, a British film star who did a lot of westerns. Don't know why but it springs to mind.

Ed Byrne was a BBC radio presenter.


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 2 more old fart questions.
> Again... no cheating, no googling.
> Who were.......
> Clint Walker
> ...


Clint Walker was a tall dark haired western actor also appeared in several war films.
Think he was in Rawhide, or something similar.
Ed Byrnes - 77 Sunset Strip??


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

OK.........
William Bendix
Sam Kydd
Arthur Haynes


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> OK.........
> William Bendix
> Sam Kydd
> Arthur Haynes


Not a clue being a youngster!  If I had to guess, Haynes manuals and Bendix washing machines?

ok I cheated and had a peek at google. Mr Bendix is another actor. Lol. Takes me to remember modern actors names never mind those from Nineteen Canteen!


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2020)

Good morning, it's windy, grey and heavy drizzle. I didn't wake till 10.15! "Hurrah" I hear you say. Wrong!  woke at 1.00, couldn't sleep as all sorts of negative stuff running through my head, went downstairs to watch a film till 5.00am.

Mrs P has just wondered out loud if it's worth getting dressed today😄 She's planning to light the fire.

I've nothing planned other than a bit more internet security stuff and a walk if rain stops. The negative thoughts are just me being pissed off with the current situation. Nothing more.

@monkers I 👏 you @Drago watch is a significant contribution to our little online community. 😂


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2020)

The lockdown isn't bothering me one whit. By nature im a loner anyway, and the older i get the more people simply annoy me, so having an excuse not to see any is fine by me.

But I do appreciate not everyone feels the dame way, and some are suffering pschologically.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> OK.........
> William Bendix
> Sam Kydd
> Arthur Haynes


Sam Kydd was an actor, I recall he wore an eye patch.

William Bendix and Arthur Haynes I know the names. Haynes was a comic?


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sam Kydd was an actor, I recall he wore an eye patch.
> 
> William Bendix and Arthur Haynes I know the names. Haynes was a comic?



I remember the comedian Arthur Haynes, I don't remember Willium Bendix, Sam Kydd was in the TV series Crane from the early 1960's, and in early Coronation St.


----------



## Saluki (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> OK.........
> William Bendix
> Sam Kydd
> Arthur Haynes


My Nan loved Sam Kydd. He was in Corrie fairly often and in a thing called Orlando. Way before my time.
She had a picture of him, from a magazine, in her kitchen. Grandad used to roll his eyes and threaten to draw a moustache on it.


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sam Kydd was an actor, I recall he wore an eye patch.
> 
> William Bendix and Arthur Haynes I know the names. Haynes was a comic?








William Bendix one of my favourite actors when I was a kid. Reminded me of my favourite grandad.





Sam Kydd - he seemed to be in every war film made in the 50s.





The great comedian - Arthur Haynes


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> If my ancient memory serves me correctly I believe it was Josef Locke
> My brain hurts now



I remembered the song but couldn't remember the artist, I remember my Dad's radiogram in our front room and his pile of 78rpm records.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oops, I’ve just bought another bike
> 
> Had a hankering for a comfortable titanium frame and this seemed like a good price. Happy with rim brakes as I find it easier to source and fit wheels and find the brake pads less faff than discs.
> 
> View attachment 559262


Beautiful machine Mo. Good to see you've still got your cycling mojo. This will get you out in the spring.

My bike purchase is not going well. I've had nagging doubts about the Tifossi and said no to that. I've now got doubts about the Genesis, I can't see myself on a white bike! I may have to buy elsewhere than my LBS who do seem to be struggling a bit with options. I really, really do not want to do this.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2020)

Saluki said:


> My Nan loved Sam Kydd. He was in Corrie fairly often and in a thing called Orlando. Way before my time.
> She had a picture of him, from a magazine, in her kitchen. Grandad used to roll his eyes and threaten to draw a moustache on it.



Orlando was the sequel to Crane, I'm now trying to remember who was the main character in that, I think it was Patrick Alan but I'm not sure.


----------



## pawl (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Clint Walker was a tall dark haired western actor also appeared in several war films.
> Think he was in Rawhide, or something similar.
> Ed Byrnes - 77 Sunset Strip??



I
Wasn’t Ed Byrnes always combing his hair.


----------



## pawl (21 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Orlando was the sequel to Crane, I'm now trying to remember who was the main character in that, I think it was Patrick Alan but I'm not sure.



Think your correct.Now I’m trying .to remember the theme tune


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> The lockdown isn't bothering me one whit. By nature im a loner anyway, and the older i get the more people simply annoy me, so having an excuse not to see any is fine by me.
> 
> But I do appreciate not everyone feels the dame way, and some are suffering pschologically.


Yes overall I'm OK with it. Obviously there's stuff I miss doing but that's all it is, I miss doing things.

I've had days when I've been thoroughly fed up but at worst only for 24 hours. Last night was just that.

The one thing which is really hard is my closest friend. I know she's in a bad place. I badly want to see her for coffee and a hug but that's not going to happen for a long while.

We're all well, we have an income, no job to lose etc. Very fortunate compared to millions of others. I mustn't moan.


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> I
> Wasn’t Ed Byrnes always combing his hair.


Nah.........that was Yul Brynner


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2020)

A childhood friends older brother went out with the daughter of an actor. It may have been Sam Kydd. Of course @Dirk is now responsible for this running through my head all friggin' day 😄

It was about 53 years ago!


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

Who remembers 'The Troubleshooters'?
Used to love that series.


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

Mogul Oil......before anyone asks.


----------



## screenman (21 Nov 2020)

Got a text 25 minutes ago from Royal mail saying they have delivered a package we are expecting, no they have not. Been holding on the phone for 20 minutes now. I will keep you updated.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 2 more old fart questions.
> Again... no cheating, no googling.
> Who were.......
> Clint Walker
> ...




Clint walker was such a handsome man. And he was fab in cowboy films


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Mogul Oil......before anyone asks.



The Troubleshooters I don't remember, but Mogul Oil is familiar.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Beautiful machine Mo. Good to see you've still got your cycling mojo. This will get you out in the spring.
> 
> My bike purchase is not going well. I've had nagging doubts about the Tifossi and said no to that. I've now got doubts about the Genesis, I can't see myself on a white bike! I may have to buy elsewhere than my LBS who do seem to be struggling a bit with options. I really, really do not want to do this.


I would really like another trike but one with a hub gear for ground clearance. My options for roads are somewhat limited but there are lots of forest tracks I could use tho' a derailleur with 20 inch wheels is a bit vulnerable. Cannot really justify the cost yet but working on it.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Beautiful machine Mo. Good to see you've still got your cycling mojo. This will get you out in the spring.
> 
> My bike purchase is not going well. I've had nagging doubts about the Tifossi and said no to that. I've now got doubts about the Genesis, I can't see myself on a white bike! I may have to buy elsewhere than my LBS who do seem to be struggling a bit with options. I really, really do not want to do this.


What other brands does he stock? Seems to be hard finding a bike anywhere just now in the spec and size required. Certainly won’t be any 2020 bargains before the 2021 bikes are all in like normal. Maybe not the done thing, but if you could even find a frame you like, would he build a bike up for you?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Clint Walker was a tall dark haired western actor also appeared in several war films.
> Think he was in Rawhide, or something similar.
> Ed Byrnes - 77 Sunset Strip??


Yes.
Clint Walker was a 6' 6" tall actor. Famous for having a 48" chest and 32" waist (bit like Welshie).
He came to real fame playing the main character in the western series Cheyenne (spelling???).
Ed Byrnes did indeed play Cookie in 77 Sunset Strip........hey Cookie, lend me your comb 😃


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Beautiful machine Mo. Good to see you've still got your cycling mojo. This will get you out in the spring.
> 
> My bike purchase is not going well. I've had nagging doubts about the Tifossi and said no to that. I've now got doubts about the Genesis, I can't see myself on a white bike! I may have to buy elsewhere than my LBS who do seem to be struggling a bit with options. I really, really do not want to do this.


Have you looked at Kinesis ?


----------



## oldwheels (21 Nov 2020)

Weather forecast for here is a bit out today. We should be having gales and heavy showers but there has only been one shower so far and no significant wind.
I can see Morvern from my house and am somewhat puzzled as there are heavy machines working high up on the hillside. It is above tree plantation level and there is nothing around apart from sheep and some cattle. They have been working 12 hour days as the lights after dark drew my attention. Looked at first like perhaps a road but to where? On the other hand they could be preparing a site for a multi million weekend pad. Great views but if you want privacy [apart from those on Mull with binoculars] that would be the place to be. Time will no doubt reveal all.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I would really like another trike but one with a hub gear for ground clearance. My options for roads are somewhat limited but there are lots of forest tracks I could use tho' a derailleur with 20 inch wheels is a bit vulnerable. Cannot really justify the cost yet but working on it.


I always get myself in the "can't really justify it" mindset. I think it's natural to most who are financially responsible. After a few days I get round to thinking along the lines of "I've got this much money, if I spend £xxx per year it will last Z years" I then add Z to my age.........at this point I realise I'll probably have left the mortal world by then 😂

Did this earlier today. I'm ringing the LBS to ask them to up my budget!! 

Mrs P and I believe we need to ensure there is enough to live on for the rest of our lives. After that enjoy life. Don't justify it just do it.

We told the kids years ago you get the house but don't bother looking in the bank account. 😄😄


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Have you looked at Kinesis ?


Yes, as my LBS sell Kinesis. I said no to these because I want carbon, I haven't ridden aluminium in perhaps 15 years. I now think this may have been a bad decision and I'm going to look again today.

Thanks for the suggestion. If anyone else wants to chuck in ideas please do. I'm after a gravel bike to double up as a winter bike.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has just wondered out loud if it's worth getting dressed today😄 She's planning to light the fire.


Depends imo whether she is in her PJs or naked.
PJs......great, chill out woman.
Naked.......its maybe getting a bit cool for that


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.
> Clint Walker was a 6' 6" tall actor. Famous for having a 48" chest and 32" waist (bit like Welshie).
> He came to real fame playing the main character in the western series Cheyenne (spelling???).
> Ed Byrnes did indeed play Cookie in 77 Sunset Strip........hey Cookie, lend me your comb 😃




You promised not to tell anyone


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

You are all so wrong.
Sam Kydd was the lead singer of the 60s group Sam Kydd and The Pirates.
Shakin' all Over.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Weather forecast for here is a bit out today. We should be having gales and heavy showers but there has only been one shower so far and no significant wind.
> I can see Morvern from my house and am somewhat puzzled as there are heavy machines working high up on the hillside. It is above tree plantation level and there is nothing around apart from sheep and some cattle. They have been working 12 hour days as the lights after dark drew my attention. Looked at first like perhaps a road but to where? On the other hand they could be preparing a site for a multi million weekend pad. Great views but if you want privacy [apart from those on Mull with binoculars] that would be the place to be. Time will no doubt reveal all.


Telephone mast? Wind turbine?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What other brands does he stock? Seems to be hard finding a bike anywhere just now in the spec and size required. Certainly won’t be any 2020 bargains before the 2021 bikes are all in like normal. Maybe not the done thing, but if you could even find a frame you like, would he build a bike up for you?


His brands are a bit of a hotch potch at present, mainly because of Covid-19. Currently offering LaPierre, Kinesis, Genesis, Tifossi, Cinelli.

You are right about the frame and even a complete bike. I've been thinking this way for a few days. It's my money after all. I am fiercely loyal to my LBS as I get great service and we've become friends so it doesn't sit well with me but I may have to bite the bullet. You're right about the 2020 deals and I'm not too concerned by that.

Thanks for the suggestion, it helps confirm what I've started to think.


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I can see Morvern from my house ........


Blimey! You've got good eyesight! 
I struggled to see it even when I _lived_ in Worcestershire.

Oh......Morvern......not Malvern.


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> His brands are a bit of a hotch potch at present, mainly because of Covid-19. Currently offering LaPierre, Kinesis, Genesis, Tifossi, Cinelli.
> 
> You are right about the frame and even a complete bike. I've been thinking this way for a few days. It's my money after all. I am fiercely loyal to my LBS as I get great service and we've become friends so it doesn't sit well with me but I may have to bite the bullet. You're right about the 2020 deals and I'm not too concerned by that.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, it helps confirm what I've started to think.


If you can't get a 'Kinesis you could always have a 'KinGiant ....


----------



## oldwheels (21 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Telephone mast? Wind turbine?


Never thought of that. It is below the skyline but could be wind turbines as it faces west. Not a telephone mast as blanked to the north and east and there is one on a hilltop on this side.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! You've got good eyesight!
> I struggled to see it even when I _lived_ in Worcestershire.
> 
> Oh......Morvern......not Malvern.


Got good binoculars in every front facing window. It used to be said that every house in the Highlands and Islands had binoculars as a hobby. My grandparents had a lovely lightweight pair liberated from a German tank commander. They were kept in the window facing down the road.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> If you can't get a 'Kinesis you could always have a 'KinGiant ....


That's brilliant 😂😂😂


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2020)

Mo has now turned my head........I can feel Titanium entering my specification.

You temptress........ wicked


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2020)

Off to give the legs a little stretch and get some fresh air. Not far I don’t think.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Nov 2020)

got back from a ride about an hour ago

err - I think someone needs to have a word with the Met Office
It SAID that there was a 20% chance of rain for about half an hour then only a 10% chance

it started raining very lightly as soon as my bum hit the saddle then went on and off until I reached the far end of the loop
then poured down all the way home

which is not my idea of a 10 % chance of rain!!!!!

good think is that my cheapo Muddy Fox hi-vis jacket kept the rain out except around the big hole in the top where my head goes

gloves were dripping - as were my trousers


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

Just settling in with a cuppa to watch John Wayne in Rio Bravo.
Can't beat a good old cowie.


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Think your correct.Now I’m trying .to remember the theme tune



View: https://youtu.be/kgT2SNuQmuk


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> View: https://youtu.be/kgT2SNuQmuk





We used to like the ones where you could push the middle bit out.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just settling in with a cuppa to watch John Wayne in Rio Bravo.
> Can't beat a good old cowie.


I only ever watched that.........about 20 times .
You are quite correct imo....can't beat a good cowie.
Magnificent 7 takes some beating.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> got back from a ride about an hour ago
> 
> err - I think someone needs to have a word with the Met Office
> It SAID that there was a 20% chance of rain for about half an hour then only a 10% chance
> ...


Think of it like Russian Roulette... It isn't that you are likely to end up 1/6 dead, it is a 1/6 chance of you dying!

Similarly, it was a 10% chance that you might get soaked, not a reasonable chance that you might get a little damp. You were unlucky! 

I had this conversation with someone on a forum ride. He was saying that the forecast had been crap because It was a 90% chance of it pouring and we were dry. I pointed down the hill and just below us we could see a biblical deluge...


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Nov 2020)

Good afternoon folks. I’d have been here sooner but I nipped out for a run while Mrs Tenkay popped to the shops. Than I had to read through all the messages to see what scandal I might have missed.
I saw Josef Locke mentioned earlier. I watched a film many years ago called “Hear my Song” which was a comedy loosely based on his life. A very good film which I’d recommend as one to make you smile and lift your spirits.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good afternoon folks. I’d have been here sooner but I nipped out for a run while Mrs Tenkay popped to the shops. Than I had to read through all the messages to see what scandal I might have missed.
> I saw Josef Locke mentioned earlier. I watched a film many years ago called “Hear my Song” which was a comedy loosely based on his life. A very good film which I’d recommend as one to make you smile and lift your spirits.


Not sure like your reference to "scandal".
This is a section for pleasant retired people.
The only scandal you MIGHT see is off Dirk.
And maybe Chorley Paul
And Mo of course
Ohh yes.....there is Welshie.
Oh OK.....you have a point


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2020)

I have a brew and cake, the log fire is burning, my football team is not losing and I have just typed Titanium bikes in to Gogle..............................oh what a perfect day


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good afternoon folks. I’d have been here sooner but I nipped out for a run while Mrs Tenkay popped to the shops. Than I had to read through all the messages to see what scandal I might have missed.
> I saw Josef Locke mentioned earlier. I watched a film many years ago called “Hear my Song” which was a comedy loosely based on his life. A very good film which I’d recommend as one to make you smile and lift your spirits.


You can watch it again if you want...........

View: https://youtu.be/wO4rjO4Vl-g


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have a brew and cake, the log fire is burning, my football team is not losing and I have just typed Titanium bikes in to Gogle..............................oh what a perfect day


My team is drawing 1-1.


----------



## pawl (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You are all so wrong.
> Sam Kydd was the lead singer of the 60s group Sam Kydd and The Pirates.
> Shakin' all Over.




Err thought it was Johnny Kid and the Parrots or was it the Pirates


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My team is drawing 1-1.


So are my lot now..............................we usually lose 2-1 in the 93rd minute 

St Johnstone??


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So are my lot now..............................we usually lose 2-1 in the 93rd minute
> 
> St Johnstone??


Yes. Not a very exciting game by the sound of it.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2020)

I've just watched England beat Ireland in the rugby, now I'm cooking salmon for tea.


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You are all so wrong.
> Sam Kydd was the lead singer of the 60s group Sam Kydd and The Pirates.
> Shakin' all Over.


Is it April the 1st already?
Surely Johnny was the lead singer, Sam might of been a family relation though.
Different spelling .


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2020)

Did an hour out on the bike today, 15 miles and a strongish headwind on the way home.
I can't be bothered to cook tonight, so have ordered pizzas from a local independent restaurant.


----------



## rustybolts (21 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oops, I’ve just bought another bike
> 
> Had a hankering for a comfortable titanium frame and this seemed like a good price. Happy with rim brakes as I find it easier to source and fit wheels and find the brake pads less faff than discs.
> 
> View attachment 559262


Best of luck Mo with your new machine, looks a beauty !! Titanium look is a thing of beauty


----------



## gavroche (21 Nov 2020)

Just been past the castle where Ant and Dec are filming. I was stuck behind a bus and no traffic was moving, I looked out of my window and there was a leg with a feet attached to it in the middle of the road. On closer inspection, it appeared to be a prop one but it looked real from a distance. I left it where it was, turned the car around and drove home.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Is it April the 1st already?
> Surely Johnny was the lead singer, Sam might of been a family relation though.
> Different spelling .


No......he was Sam out of Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs .


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Did an hour out on the bike today, 15 miles and a strongish headwind on the way home.
> I can't be bothered to cook tonight, so have ordered pizzas from a local independent restaurant.


I have just had a Chicago Town pizza. About all my appetite will allow at the moment but at 50p I am happy with it.


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No......he was Sam out of Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs .


A good band., their only hit was Louis Louis. It also featured in the film National Lampoons Animal House which is very funny.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> A good band., their only hit was Louis Louis. It also featured in the film National Lampoons Animal House which is very funny.


Wooly Bully......1964. Sold 3 million copies


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Wooly Bully......1964. Sold 3 million copies


Just looked them up and had forgotten about this track.

View: https://youtu.be/_FA85RO89HA


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> A good band., their only hit was Louis Louis. It also featured in the film National Lampoons Animal House which is very funny.


I was mistaken with that one, it was by the Kingsmen.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> there was a leg with a feet attached to it in the middle of the road.


I used to drive past there every day when I worked in Rhyl (I was a teacher - interesting times)

I know evolution moved ahead but I didn't know the locals had developed legs with multiple feet 

but there you go - sheep and all that - who knows what happens???


----------



## gavroche (21 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I used to drive past there every day when I worked in Rhyl (I was a teacher - interesting times)
> 
> I know evolution moved ahead but I didn't know the locals had developed legs with multiple feet
> 
> but there you go - sheep and all that - who knows what happens???


In which school did you teach in Rhyl?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Nov 2020)

Rhyl High School

This where someone sends a hit man round because I sent his kid out in Year 9

p.s. that would not be a small list of suspects


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2020)

I am watching a programme on BBC2 about the River Tay. Not sure if it’s just on up here.


----------



## gavroche (21 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Rhyl High School
> 
> This where someone sends a hit man round because I sent his kid out in Year 9
> 
> p.s. that would not be a small list of suspects


Sorry but how long ago? I know that school well, the old Rhyl High and the new school Rhyl High too. What subject? It is possible that our paths have crossed.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Sorry but how long ago? I know that school well, the old Rhyl High and the new school Rhyl High too. What subject? It is possible that our paths have crossed.


Yea Gods - now I'm in trouble

I attempted to teach ICT from about 2005ish
no-one ever died in my class - as far as I know

actually had some wonderful pupils
actually mostly wonderful pupils - some amazing

and some others - who could be fun too


----------



## gavroche (21 Nov 2020)

Yeh, we must have met at some time then. I was doing Supply teaching in those days too and must admit that Rhyl High was never my favourite school, even in their new premises, but having said that, I also taught some of them to drive not so long ago, when I was still Supply teaching and driving instructor at the same time.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Yeh, we must have met at some time then. I was doing Supply teaching in those days too and must admit that Rhyl High was never my favourite school, even in their new premises, but having said that, I also taught some of them to drive not so long ago, when I was still Supply teaching and driving instructor at the same time.


Interesting maybe we did meet
until the current Head started it could be a difficult school for supply teachers

until they knew you and you became part of their safe space

after the current Head started the changes were massive
before that it was 'interesting' - I loved it - at times!!!


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No......he was Sam out of Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs .


You are kidding aren't you?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> You are kidding aren't you?


Me!!!! Kid!!! 
Would I ?


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am watching a programme on BBC2 about the River Tay. Not sure if it’s just on up here.


Don't think that the River Tay gets down here.
We've got the Taw, which is pretty close.
With apologies to @classic33 for stealing his lines.


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Me!!!! Kid!!!
> Would I ?


Kidding....geddit?


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Don't think that the River Tay gets down here.
> We've got the Taw, which is pretty close.
> With apologies to @classic33 for stealing his lines.


6, and counting


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Kidding....geddit?


No.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am watching a programme on BBC2 about the River Tay. Not sure if it’s just on up here.


I’ve taped it. My viewing this evening was mostly Strictly. Then we watched Susan Calman taped from yesterday I think. Made us want to visit Lewis and Harris again. Been a long time since we toured there.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2020)

Mo, what were you up to around 16:23:10.5, approximately, today!


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all, they are putting up scaffolding on the front of the flat now, I don't know what for they never tell us anything


What'd you do if they did tell you?
Although, if it's major work they should have informed you. Common decency demands that much, the law demands much more.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you oldies.
> No cheating......no google.
> The song 'Hear My Song Violetta
> Who sang the original hit ??.
> ...


You've had a raffle and we're the prizes!!


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Willing to bet it’s not on Spotify either I remember my dad playing it on the old grammar phone now called record players Wow I’m not a dinosaur


You loose the bet.


View: https://open.spotify.com/track/7CJTNgBtcNhP013KLqWz9c?nd=1


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Mogul Oil......before anyone asks.


https://moguloil.com.ua/en/


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oops, I’ve just bought another bike
> 
> Had a hankering for a comfortable titanium frame and this seemed like a good price. Happy with rim brakes as I find it easier to source and fit wheels and find the brake pads less faff than discs.
> 
> View attachment 559262



That’s a great oops . Lol . You will not regret it . My wife bought me a titanium van nickolas Ventus for my 50th birthday. It only has scram apex as a group set and I have a Rose bike with a much better campag group set but it is still my favourite bike ever. There is something about how it rides and how copes with British roads that makes it very special. It’s like top quality steel but better . No aluminium or carbon frame I have ever ridden has ever given me the same feel, it feels alive some how . Sorry for gushing lol. I really hope you love it and it you don’t love it, please give me first refusal when you sell it because I am married to some one that would really love it 😀😀😀


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2020)

@Dave7, and the rest of you!

Wally Patch


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Mo, what were you up to around 16:23:10.5, approximately, today!


Don't tell me.....another earth quake? Lol


----------



## screenman (22 Nov 2020)

Morning all, I also watched the program about the Tay and also the Susan Calman one last night, love that area having stayed on the side of Loch Tay a few times at Killin, I really want to see more of Scotland soon, hopefully. I have been up to JOG back in 1996 when my eldest was part of a 8 person team that took the end to end relay record.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2020)

Coooeee. It is cold. I have been awake since 4.30.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> 6, and counting
> View attachment 559413


Oooh Dirk, that is serious, I only got a yellow which made me behave for errhh 5 minutes.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, and the rest of you!
> 
> Wally Patch


??????


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2020)

Morning again. Not long back from an early 6.4 miles run, nice hot bath had and just plonked myself down with my cereal.

It is chilly out there with a bit of wind making it feel even colder. Don't notice it when you're running though, unlike cycling at this time of year.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2020)

Morning all .... nice to see you all. TBH I am grateful to wake up and see anything these days .
I am feeling a bit better today which is good. Nit sure if I am up for a short walk later......I will see how it goes.
No rain forecast today and its quite mild for the time of year.
Not everyones taste but there is plenty of sport on tv.......for me thats mainly footy and the golf from Joburg.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> for me thats mainly footy and the golf from Joburg.


I quite enjoy watching golf but there's never much on normal tv now and I ain't paying for Sky.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I quite enjoy watching golf but there's never much on normal tv now and I ain't paying for Sky.


Too true Mo.....very sad that.
TBH, I can afford the stupid money they charge but I am very close to cancelling it.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Too true Mo.....very sad that.
> TBH, I can afford the stupid money they charge but I am very close to cancelling it.


Shame you can't just pay for the sports on their own without having to have the normal package first then the sports as an add on. Presume that's still the case.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Shame you can't just pay for the sports on their own without having to have the normal package first then the sports as an add on. Presume that's still the case.


I think you can buy weekly or monthly passes for Eurosport or another channel, it's very confusing, which allow you to watch specific events.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2020)

Must have set my Strava membership to auto renew. Thought they would still tell you before it's due. Just got an email to say I've paid it again for the year.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am watching a programme on BBC2 about the River Tay. Not sure if it’s just on up here.


No, I have recorded it.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I quite enjoy watching golf but there's never much on normal tv now and I ain't paying for Sky.




It's all repeats on Sky as well, so a lot of money each month for squat. That's why I cancelled it a couple of years ago.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2020)

I've never had Sky as I don't approve of Rupert Murdoch plus I believe the TV money has destroyed the sport, football, I *loved* for ever. Note tense. 

Saying that I did have to capitulate and get Sky broadband.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Shame you can't just pay for the sports on their own without having to have the normal package first then the sports as an add on. Presume that's still the case.


Yes, 90% is crap that I don't bother with but have to pay for


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2020)

Good morning, the sun is shining and it's 7⁰C. Is it spring? Have I slept through winter?

Just had a run through the forum. Interesting stuff on the biscuit front. Also caught up on everyone on Strava. I knew a lot of people I ride with in the club from time to time are using Zwift but the number posting Turbo rides is astonishing.

Out for a 50/60 miler with one of my female riding buddies. She's low on confidence at the moment so we're taking it in turns to do +1 rides. Think I've got tomorrow as well. Will be good fun as she's great company.

I may spend more time researching bikes later. 

That's the extent of today.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2020)

Now here is a sad story for you, not the 1st part so bare with me. You could not make this up.
●Daughter is a self employed reflexologist and forced to close down due to Covid.
●SiL lost his job and is working 10 hour (unpaid) days to train for a new career.
●grand daughter is 17 and going through medical problems young women shouldn't have to go through.
●new(ish) neighbours. They all immediately did not like each other.....it happens.
Anyway..... 
T'other night the family had a drink and a sing song. At 2300..... they switched music off and chilled.
Midnight...... knock on the door. The COVID MARSHALLS !!!!
Turns out next door had phoned them to complain the family of 3 had "at least" 15 people in for a party.
Obviously nothing wrong so they left.
But what shower of b*stards would stoop so low ??


----------



## GM (22 Nov 2020)

Morning all...Woke up this morning with an earworm of 'I pretend' by Des O'connor, I'm blaming Tony Blackburn for playing it yesterday on S.O.T.S 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Nov 2020)

Morning all, bright but breezy again. Nothing planned for the day.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Nov 2020)

I've got up


----------



## pawl (22 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You loose the bet.
> 
> 
> View: https://open.spotify.com/track/7CJTNgBtcNhP013KLqWz9c?nd=1





The cheque is in the post


----------



## Paulus (22 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, a nice bright start to the day.
A brisk dog walk soon after breakfast, and then I might watch the Football on BBC 1 at midday. Everton v Fulham . Is on up your way @Mo1959 ? Not that I support either side but I do like to watch a game.

I have bought 2 kg of small onions for picking, so I will set to peeling them this afternoon, they should be ready for Christmas, I hope I'm not too late. Some of my chilli's I grew in the summer will go in with the spices to help them along.

Boris is set to announce what measures will be put in place after 2nd of December later on, once he has made them up
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Shame you can't just pay for the sports on their own without having to have the normal package first then the sports as an add on. Presume that's still the case.



Its still the same, but when I started having sky it was posable to get Eurosport and Eurosport 2 with out paying for the sports package as it used to be part of the news package which was a lot cheaper. Might be worth looking if that’s still the case.
Not much football on it but if cycling, tennis, athletics, winter sports etc are your thing , it’s great 😀


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Doggie walk at Broadsands this morning.
Having a takeaway Sunday dinner from our local pub at lunchtime. 
MrsDs happy - no cooking to do today. 

Looks like we'll get to 4000 pages today.


----------



## Paulus (22 Nov 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Its still the same, but when I started having sky it was posable to get Eurosport and Eurosport 2 with out paying for the sports package as it used to be part of the news package which was a lot cheaper. Might be worth looking if that’s still the case.
> Not much football on it but if cycling, tennis, athletics, winter sports etc are your thing , it’s great 😀


I have Freeview, which after the cost of the little box which is around £50, should you want to watch a film, or a football match you can buy a one off Sky pass for that day, week or month.


----------



## gavroche (22 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I quite enjoy watching golf but there's never much on normal tv now and I ain't paying for Sky.


I think France is playing Scotland in rugby at 2.30 pm today. It is on Prime.


----------



## gavroche (22 Nov 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde. Beautiful day here so far. Blue sky, sun is out, no wind but only 6 degrees. Molly has been walked and now the croissants are in the oven . Possible ride later on but I think feel the enthusiasm for it so far but it would be a shame not to take advantage of this weather though. 
I took the wheel of my Allez to my LBS on Friday to have the hub service and won't get it back till next Wednesday as she only opens 3 days a week so I will need to use the Cube till then. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> ??????


You started it, just thought I'd chuck a name in.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Nov 2020)

Sunny at the moment but a chilly wind and some heavy showers. I used to cycle in the rain quite happily but don't like getting the trike sogging wet as it is kept in the car so may try a stagger somewhere later on.
I notice in the latest Camping and Caravan Club mag. that there is now no just turning up to a site. You have to be booked and fully paid in advance due to covid. The days of casual touring are getting more difficult and may never return. The assumption is that you book your mobile bungalow for at least a couple of weeks and stay on one site.
I remember the warden at Dunnet Bay which I used as a base to explore Caithness by bike telling me that 90% of those on site never left to explore anywhere but just sat there. Sad.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Just back from a jaunt with Mrs Tenkay. Walked to the local country park, ran 5K ( in a time that would be very respectable for a 10k 😀) and walked home again.
Coffee is brewing and tummy is rumbling, time for breakfast I think


----------



## Paulus (22 Nov 2020)

We're back from walking the dog. I know we were a lot later than normal, but the amount of fair weather walkers out and about 
It was very busy over our local fields, and not particularly a nice walk.
No bike riding today, but will get out tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> The cheque is in the post


Fair enough.
You put a stamp on the envelope I take it.


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I notice in the latest Camping and Caravan Club mag. that there is now no just turning up to a site. You have to be booked and fully paid in advance due to covid. The days of casual touring are getting more difficult and may never return. The assumption is that you book your mobile bungalow for at least a couple of weeks and stay on one site.



I would never dream of just turning up on spec. We always book in advance, but have never had to pay in advance apart from a small deposit.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2020)

I suppose it is time to get up...


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2020)

@Dirk I am watching a bit of the Moto2 racing.
I have no idea how they do what they do.
Q. How did your bikes compare to these?
Q. Do you ever feel the urge to try one of these super bikes ?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I suppose it is time to get up...


Hardly worth it.......nearly bed time!


----------



## oldwheels (22 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I would never dream of just turning up on spec. We always book in advance, but have never had to pay in advance apart from a small deposit.


The C@CC take a percentage in advance but the Caravan and Motorhome club do not. There is some sense in taking a non refundable deposit as some people would make random bookings and just not turn up. The present full payment automatically taken before arrival is to minimise contact but my fear is it may not be removed once the pandemic is over. 
There should be some provision for genuine tourers who do not necessarily know where they may end up on a given day. I have given up trying to go to Rosemarkie as it seems to be block booked every time I try to book even a week in advance.
The warden at Dingwall where I went regularly was forthright in his opinion about the problem. “ It is all you coffin dodgers and you all have motorhomes and nothing else to do.”
Since I was a regular he always found space for me even tho’ the sign said Site Full.
The trend which seems to be encouraged is towards long stays on one site. I prefer to be able to move on when I want.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Nov 2020)

Just been for a walk although it is 12c the wind is very cold


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The C@CC take a percentage in advance but the Caravan and Motorhome club do not. There is some sense in taking a non refundable deposit as some people would make random bookings and just not turn up. The present full payment automatically taken before arrival is to minimise contact but my fear is it may not be removed once the pandemic is over.


We use to be C&CC members, but never got around to using any of their sites for some reason.
We have always been C&MHC members as we always use their small CL sites.


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2020)

Just picked up our 'small portion' Sunday dinners from our local pub takeaway. Glad we didn't order big ones! 







There's roast pork under that lot.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> We use to be C&CC members, but never got around to using any of their sites for some reason.
> We have always been C&MHC members as we always use their small CL sites.


I was a member of both but cancelled my C&MHC when I sold my motorhome. I have been nowhere this year for obvious reasons but it does not seem to have deterred refugees fleeing to areas with limited medical facilities.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just been for a walk although it is 12c the wind is very cold


Just having a coffee and going to head out for a walk.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Nov 2020)

Been for a walk from the house, very busy in places due to a population of 500,000 not being allowed to venture outside of the city boundary


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for a walk from the house, very busy in places due to a population of 500,000 not being allowed to venture outside of the city boundary


This is why I don’t enjoy the weekends much. The local trails get extra busy and there’s little social distancing. Hoping the chilly breeze might keep them away!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Hardly worth it.......nearly bed time!


Even by my standards it is getting a bit silly!

I was working on my puzzle game last night and simply lost track of time so I was a bit shocked when I looked at the clock and saw that it was 03:00... Instead of doing the sensible thing then and going to bed, I turned the laptop off and the TV on.


----------



## GM (22 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> We're back from walking the dog. I know we were a lot later than normal, but the amount of fair weather walkers out and about
> It was very busy over our local fields, and not particularly a nice walk.
> No bike riding today, but will get out tomorrow.




We've been finding that lately the parks are very busy even during the week, sometimes we prefer to just to walk around the streets to avoid the masses and admire peoples gardens.


----------



## gavroche (22 Nov 2020)

Just got back from a very enjoyable 22 miles ride and about to have a shower before watching Scotland-France in rugby kicking off at 3.15 on Amazon Prime.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is why I don’t enjoy the weekends much. The local trails get extra busy and there’s little social distancing. Hoping the chilly breeze might keep them away!


We had something like that all summer here. It was so bad the only time I could go out was about 7 o'clock in the morning as the roads during daytime were horrendous and even seasoned and fit younger blokes and also my physio woman said it was getting downright dangerous. She stopped cycling completely. Even the forest roads were busy. I have not been down Loch na Keal one of my favourite runs as every parking area was full of motorhomes. Must try again if I get a reasonable day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Just got back from a very enjoyable 22 miles ride and about to have a shower before watching Scotland-France in rugby kicking off at 3.15 on Amazon Prime.


Undoubtedly two of the best national anthems 👍


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2020)

Home now from a wonderful 56 miler in glorious but chilly sunshine. Great chat all the way as we ambled along for a steady 14.5avg. Saw loads of our guys out all solo or in pairs I'm pleased to say. Plenty of other roadies, most clearly club riders, also in pairs. Disappointing, again, to see groups of 4,5,6 riders on flat bar hybrids and MTBs all obviously breaking the guidelines - this is becoming a feature of weekend riding round here.

Anyway a brew has been made, crumpets toasted and buttered. Mrs P is shouting at the telly, she's from the Borders, and I'm taking a passing interest.

There was a time, decades ago, when Mrs P either knew or had been at school with half of the Scottish team.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Undoubtedly two of the best national anthems 👍


Yep, in both cases. Being married to a Scottish lady I've sung Flower of Scotland on many, many occasions and it always makes me wish we had a wonderful stirring anthem.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> We've been finding that lately the parks are very busy even during the week, sometimes we prefer to just to walk around the streets to avoid the masses and admire peoples gardens.


Same round here. Quiet lanes we ride regularly and never see people are full of walkers on any day. It was the same during Lockdown 01.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2020)

Pleasant but chilly walk. It was a bit busy for my liking though. Groups and families strung across the path, many with dogs on long leads barely moving over so you either brush past within inches or go off the path into the ditch. Lol.

There’s the ice cream van. Don’t fancy a cone when it’s so chilly


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2020)

We've had a pleasant walk this afternoon, we drove down to Leamington Spa and parked up by Jephson Gardens , we walked across the road, walked through the Pump Room gardens, over the bridge across the river and walked down the riverside path into Victoria Gardens.chilly, the first time my Good Lady needed her blanket and gloves, but very pleasant.


----------



## 12boy (22 Nov 2020)

Late to the party....William Bendix was on the Life of Riley.​Three of my favorite John Wayne movies are The Shootist, The Cowboys and True Grit.​The Magnificent 7 was a great movie based on Kurosawa's The Seven Samurai, and the Fistfull of Dollars was based on Yojimbo. Odd how adaptable samurai movies were for Westerns.​It is clear and still and -9C. First I will load up my truck with stuff for the balefill composting pile, and when it approaches 5C a bike ride is in order. Finally got my sheepherders wagon collapsed and squared away for the winter and ready to be moved when the tree trimmers come in January. The crab apple tree where its been living has a low branch that requires dropping the flaps to get it in and out.​I'm pretty happy with my bike herd as it Is but I've often thought about a Ti frame from Habanero cycles (habcycles.com). But you folks do have to pay an import tax, I believe. I would prolly go for the Cross/Touring model for the wide tire capacity. By changing tires I could ride it almost all year round. Be nice to reduce the clutter.​Hasta luego...​


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Undoubtedly two of the best national anthems 👍


Wales is a principality, and therefore has no national anthem.


----------



## gavroche (22 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wales is a principality, and therefore has no national anthem.


I beg to differ, Wales is a country in its own right according to google.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I beg to differ, Wales is a country in its own right according to google.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principality_of_Wales

Unless you count the ISO standard 3166-2. Not recognized by the United Nations.


----------



## gavroche (22 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principality_of_Wales
> 
> Unless you count the ISO standard 3166-2. Not recognized by the United Nations.


Wales has not been a principality since 1542 !
It has its own laws and its own government. In fact, in 2008, the Welsh government issued a statement confirming that Wales was a country in it sown right.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, in both cases. Being married to a Scottish lady I've sung Flower of Scotland on many, many occasions and it always makes me wish we had a wonderful stirring anthem.



Perhaps Milton


Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for a walk from the house, very busy in places due to a population of 500,000 not being allowed to venture outside of the city boundary



Are you allowed to travel to the Kingdom of Fife? 😉


----------



## screenman (22 Nov 2020)

I have now been indoors for 9 days, stir crazy for sure.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2020)

A friend sent me this via messenger.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2020)




----------



## screenman (23 Nov 2020)

Morning all 1st coffee of the day has been consumed, I have figured that there is a limit to how many Xmas movies you can watch before getting fed up with them.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2020)

Morning. Lay in bed as long as I could manage but up and have coffee now. It's cool with quite a strong wind. Legs need a break after two 10k's in a row so will just walk this morning. Not sure I fancy damp roads and wind for cycling.


----------



## rustybolts (23 Nov 2020)

Make sure to give your impressions of the titanium frame and what road feel response it gives you. Dont know anybody who was not greatly impressed with the vibe you get from titanium,


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I have now been indoors for 9 days, stir crazy for sure.


WoW.
Thought you were improving......no???


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all 1st coffee of the day has been consumed, I have figured that there is a limit to how many Xmas movies you can watch before getting fed up with them.


There is one channel that has been showing christmas movies all day long and has been doing for some weeks. Who pays for that ? Surely no body watches them ?


----------



## Paulus (23 Nov 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A nice cool frosty morning here. The second mug of tea is being drunk at the moment. 
Going out early with the dog to try and avoid the fairweather walkers. 
We have just booked the Christmas delivery slot for Sainsbury's, we do like to be organised. 
A bimble on the bike later and a stop at the local shops for a few essentials on the way back.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2020)

Woke at 0600. Debated trying to go back to sleep but decided to have an early Aldi dash. I really try and avoid people as much as possible in these difficult times.
Had my coffee.
Tidied the place and washed the glasses etc
I may/might go back to bed later. Trouble is, on the odd occasion I do that it really wipes me out.


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2020)

Good morning people, cold and frosty this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2020)

Coooeee. Awake at 4 am. Lay there until 6 then dozed till 20 minutes ago. 

Cool and a bit dank here.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## screenman (23 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> WoW.
> Thought you were improving......no???



I thought was, really rough early last week it improved a bit around Thursday and has stayed the same since, give it another couple of days and try and get into to see doctor. I feel it is only upper respirity tract infection with no symptoms of anything else.


----------



## screenman (23 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There is one channel that has been showing christmas movies all day long and has been doing for some weeks. Who pays for that ? Surely no body watches them ?




What channel is that?


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2020)

Very, very cold and frosty here in Poshshire. Once Ive walked mini D to wchool and taken the dog for a stroll ill be curling up nice and warm indoors.


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

A chilly 7°c and damp out there this morning. 
Nothing planned so far today but I'm sure I'll think of something.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, bright but blowy again today. I have nothing planned.

Yesterday watched the film about the Tay, very beautiful and very interesting, loved it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Had a couple of cups of coffee, now time to jump in the shower. Planning to walk into Poole this morning, partly to search for Mrs Tenkays missing glove, and also so Mrs Tenkay can take some photos for the daily challenge ( take a photo of five listed objects) no prizes, just be witty and creative. Yesterday afternoon saw her dash out to take a photo of a postbox that she needed to complete that day’s challenge.
Have a peaceful day folks 🏃‍♀️🚴‍♂️🏊


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Nov 2020)

Also yesterday listened to the Friends of The Cycling Podcast interview with Orla Chennaoui, a most interesting story of how she got where she is today and fascinating insight into the world of the journalist.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2020)

We have now reached the dizying heights of 3 deg here.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Nov 2020)

Forecast says strong wind and heavy rain. Strong south westerly but no rain so far tho' not forecast until about 10 o'clock. Might get out if the rain stays off. 
Just noticed a couple of cars going past well over the sped limit. Somebody has set something on fire probably.
I used to live next door to the old fire station which had a siren to summon the volunteers. The lifeboat station also fired maroons which was quite useful in both cases as you knew to keep out of the way for a while until they had all arrived and set off.
All electronic now so you have no warning. Also the control centres are not local and in one recent case two fire engines were sent to the wrong location. Fortunately somebody was able to stop the second one and redirect it.


----------



## monkers (23 Nov 2020)

Good morning all. I have zombie-walked down the stairs to the kitchen and created a brew. Humanoid simulation process will now commence.

It's not looking terrible out there, I have bimbling in mind. Hope it's not terrible where you are either, hopefully many bimbling reports and even photos will emanate from you all here later today. Have a good one folks. xx


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> What channel is that?


Sky 319
Virgin 424
Freesat 303
Its called Sony Movies Christmas.
Please tell me you won't be watching it


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2020)

I got up again


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have now reached the dizying heights of 3 deg here.


It's 23c here, but I'm paying for it


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2020)

Well, I went out to do the Aldi dash at 07.45.
Was shocked to find the car totally iced over. Scraper, elbow grease and windscreen heater needed.
It is normally in the garage but since clearing that out and repainting the floor I got out of the habit. It will be in tonight


----------



## Paulus (23 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sky 319
> Virgin 424
> Freesat 303
> Its called Sony Movies Christmas.
> Please tell me you won't be watching it


Channel 5 had a full day of Christmas programmes on yesterday.


----------



## GM (23 Nov 2020)

Morning all...Woke up with another earworm, 'Silly games' by Janet Kay. Must be from watching Small Axe on BBC1 last night. 

Another fine day forecast might even get the lawn cut later. 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's 23c here, but I'm paying for it




If you put some clothes on you wouldn't need it to be 23 deg


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's 23c here, but I'm paying for it


Put some clothes on then! 

Ah, Welshie beat me to it!


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2020)

Might get out and cut the lawns later.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> If you put some clothes on you wouldn't need it to be 23 deg





Mo1959 said:


> Put some clothes on then!
> 
> Ah, Welshie beat me to it!


Looks like I've been told


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all 1st coffee of the day has been consumed, I have figured that there is a limit to how many Xmas movies you can watch before getting fed up with them.


And your personal limit is?


----------



## monkers (23 Nov 2020)

Mine is around 0.0001 which is about the time it takes me to operate the remote control.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have now reached the dizying heights of 3 deg here.


What you need is some hot chocolate to go along with it.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2020)

Wow. We have nearly reached 4000 pages. Wooohooooo


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Nov 2020)

Our Motorhome has been at dealers since just before Lockdown started. It was due to go in during lockdown, but, they said they would not be able to take it in once lockdown had started, so, I took it the day before. It is due to be delivered back to us, today.

We are therefore compelled to wait in for it to arrive.

I hate having to wait (for anything)


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I thought was [improving] , really rough early last week it improved a bit around Thursday and has stayed the same since, give it another couple of days and try and get into to see doctor. I feel it is only upper respirity tract infection with no symptoms of anything else.


If you are snotty/phlegmy then perhaps you are right. 

If you just feel awful and perhaps have a cough, obviously there is the possibility of Covid-19, unless I missed you saying you have been tested?

I should tell you that that my DVT/PE of 2012 started off like that though! I was convinced that I had a chest infection. I coughed so hard for a couple of weeks that I damaged my back/ribs. The first GP missed the cause of it and just assumed that it was a respiratory infection. It was actually clots in my pulmonary artery. 

Even if you started off with a chest infection, being laid up for 9 days could trigger a DVT. When I was in hospital they gave everybody daily Heparin (anticoagulant) shots to guard against that. 

I would not wait any longer to see your GP! 

I hope you DO just have a minor infection and feel better soon!


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2020)

Nice on Croyde beach this morning.


----------



## screenman (23 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> And your personal limit is?




3


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Nice on Croyde beach this morning.
> 
> View attachment 559688
> 
> ...


"Nice on Croyde beach this morning " of course it was, you can be really irritating at times. Why didn't you really rub it in and say "wish you were here " .


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> "Nice on Croyd beach this morning " of course it was, you can be really irritating at times. Why didn't you really rub it in and say "wish you were here " .


Exactly! .......as the wind picks up and the rain is rapidly approaching here!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> "Nice on Croyde beach this morning " of course it was, you can be really irritating at times. Why didn't you really rub it in and say "wish you were here " .


It was nice in West Lothian this morning too


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> "Nice on Croyde beach this morning " of course it was, you can be really irritating at times. Why didn't you really rub it in and say "wish you were here " .


Sometimes it's not nice - too hot and full of Grockles. Unbearable!


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2020)

Binge watching The Brokenwood Mysteries Not bad.A bit like Mid Summer Murders only Australian

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sometimes it's not nice - too hot and full of Grockles. Unbearable!


No danger of tourists in West Lothian 
Unless they want to view the Bings 😍


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2020)

Might watch another classic Western this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Binge watching The Brokenwood Mysteries Not bad.A bit like Mid Summer Murders only Australian
> 
> Stay safe folks.




I thought it was New Zealand


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Nov 2020)

My phone app says this is the 4000th page in the sub forum 😎


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Might watch another classic Western this afternoon.


On tv or netflìx ?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> My phone app says this is the 4000th page in the sub forum 😎


Which means the mighty Dirk had the pleasure


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> "Nice on Croyde beach this morning " of course it was, you can be really irritating at times. Why didn't you really rub it in and say "wish you were here " .









Tide was out as we walked around Holes Bay into Poole. No sign of the missing glove as we retraced Mrs Tenkays steps. At least I now know what to get her for Christmas, just need to find a shop that sells single gloves 😁


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 559707
> 
> 
> Tide was out as we walked around Holes Bay into Poole. No sign of the missing glove as we retraced Mrs Tenkays steps. At least I now know what to get her for Christmas, just need to find a shop that sells single gloves 😁


OK , anyone else want to post pictures of there grockle free seaside walks.


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> OK , anyone else want to post pictures of there grockle free seaside walks.













There ya go


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> On tv or netflìx ?


Youtube


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 559707
> 
> 
> Tide was out as we walked around Holes Bay into Poole. No sign of the missing glove as we retraced Mrs Tenkays steps. At least I now know what to get her for Christmas, just need to find a shop that sells single gloves 😁



Have a look on flee bayYou might find single gloves for the one that’s lost..It is Christmas buy her a new pair.


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I thought it was New Zealand





welsh dragon said:


> I thought it was New Zealand


 

You are quite correct Just assumed it was Aus


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2020)

I've been for a bimble this morning, I've been out round the Earlswood area, 52 miles ridden. And I needed radar for half the ride, on the way out I got as far as Chadwick End before riding into dense fog, I needed to use my lights, I've got a cheap pair of Halford s flashers on the fixed, I got to Badesley Clinton on the way back before it cleared, the start and end of the ride was done in bright sunshine. Thats the first proper winter ride done for this winter, I was in winter tights, base layer, sweatshirt, winter jacket, overshoes and my woolly hat and gloves, cold with plenty of frost in the fields at the start but no ice on the roads, just the occasional frozen puddle. It turned out to be a most enjoyable morning out on my bike despite the fog.


----------



## gavroche (23 Nov 2020)

Good afternoon. Paid my council tax and water rates, took Molly on Angel Bay and saw at least 50 seals resting on the beach there, lovely sight. Can't take pictures of them as they blend in nicely with the rocks and as we can only see them from the top of cliff looking down, the photo would be confusing. 
Nothing to do now I'm afraid. I have got the glass pane to put in my shed to replace the perpex one but the frame needs enlarging so will do it when I can start in the morning and have hours of daylight in front of me.


----------



## Paulus (23 Nov 2020)

Good afternoon everyone.
Been around and about on the bike for an hour or so. Just had a bowl of homemade vegetable soup and crusty bread for lunch
That's my jobs done for the day now, fruit and veg bought from the grocer.
Time for a sit down.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2020)

The breadmaker made another loaf and I've been shopping, I had to get dressed for that


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good afternoon. Paid my council tax and water rates, took Molly on Angel Bay and saw at least 50 seals resting on the beach there, lovely sight. Can't take pictures of them as they blend in nicely with the rocks and as we can only see them from the top of cliff looking down, the photo would be confusing.
> Nothing to do now I'm afraid. I have got the glass pane to put in my shed to replace the perpex one but the frame needs enlarging so will do it when I can start in the morning and have hours of daylight in front of me.


Paul's top tip for today...........get the glass cut to the same size as the window frame. Much easier! 😄


----------



## postman (23 Nov 2020)

Well I have done naff all so far today.Waited in for repair man,job done,keep an eye out to see if it leaks over night.Might need a new radiator,luck will have it it's the smallest in the house.So the hardest job I have done today is open and close the kitchen door.Get up and go has got up and gone.


----------



## Paulus (23 Nov 2020)

@PaulSB gets the prize for going past 4000 pages, and 60001 total posts in this forum.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> @PaulSB gets the prize for going past 4000 pages, and 60001 total posts in this forum.


Oh thanks, I really hadn't noticed. 60,001!!!! Have you lot got nothing better to do?? 😄😄


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2020)

Good afternoon. Grey, windy and friggin' cold. A "feels like" of 3⁰C - too right absolutely bloody freezing on the bike.

Slept till 7.45 so no check in as I was rushing to get out on a ride - can't really be late when the meet is at the top of your road!!! A hard, hard winter ride. 52 miles, 3500 feet, 13avg, headwind for last 20 miles, came close to dieing in that and 3⁰C. Geeeeez.

BUT we had what must be the GREATEST CAFE STOP EVER!!!! Turned up at our favourite cafe. Chalk board outside announces *Today's Special is Cakeaway *and coffee £5 - hot custard, any cake and coffee. I had double chocolate with piping hot custard. Fantastic!!!! 😄


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good afternoon. Grey, windy and friggin' cold. A "feels like" of 3⁰C - too right absolutely bloody freezing on the bike.
> 
> Slept till 7.45 so no check in as I was rushing to get out on a ride - can't really be late when the meet is at the top of your road!!! A hard, hard winter ride. 52 miles, 3500 feet, 13avg, headwind for last 20 miles, came close to dieing in that and 3⁰C. Geeeeez.
> 
> BUT we had what must be the GREATEST CAFE STOP EVER!!!! Turned up at our favourite cafe. Chalk board outside announces *Today's Special is Cakeaway *and coffee £5 - hot custard, any cake and coffee. I had double chocolate with piping hot custard. Fantastic!!!! 😄



Cakeaway sounds a lot nicer than my cereal bar eaten at the roadside, well done.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Cakeaway sounds a lot nicer than my cereal bar eaten at the roadside, well done.


I had a cheese and marmalade sandwich in my pocket but somehow hot custard and cake won out!!😄


----------



## Paulus (23 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh thanks, I really hadn't noticed. 60,001!!!! Have you lot got nothing better to do?? 😄😄


Done everything I need to do, that's why I'm hanging around here.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2020)

I have had a slobbing day today. Done houseworky stuff first though. A bit naff here weather wise. Misty and damp


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good afternoon. Grey, windy and friggin' cold. A "feels like" of 3⁰C - too right absolutely bloody freezing on the bike.
> 
> Slept till 7.45 so no check in as I was rushing to get out on a ride - can't really be late when the meet is at the top of your road!!! A hard, hard winter ride. 52 miles, 3500 feet, 13avg, headwind for last 20 miles, came close to dieing in that and 3⁰C. Geeeeez.
> 
> BUT we had what must be the GREATEST CAFE STOP EVER!!!! Turned up at our favourite cafe. Chalk board outside announces *Today's Special is Cakeaway *and coffee £5 - hot custard, any cake and coffee. I had double chocolate with piping hot custard. Fantastic!!!! 😄


I love cake and custard. Mmmm, iced gingerbread and custard


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I love cake and custard. Mmmm, iced gingerbread and custard




Ooh. Stop


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I had a cheese and marmalade sandwich.......


That's a new one on me.
Might give it a try sometime.


----------



## gavroche (23 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Paul's top tip for today...........get the glass cut to the same size as the window frame. Much easier! 😄


I would have done if I had it made but this one is a second hand one from of friend who had windows replaced.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's a new one on me.
> Might give it a try sometime.


One of my favourites. Another goody is slice of toast, spread with butter and marmalade, layer of Lancashire cheese, top with another slice of toast. Hmmmmm. Delicious.

Not recommended for riding, makes a mess of the jersey pocket 😄


----------



## Paulus (23 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's a new one on me.
> Might give it a try sometime.


It's got to be strong cheese


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Have a look on flee bay You might find single gloves for the one that’s lost..


That might sound unlikely, but I went on ebay a couple of weeks ago to search on the off chance that somebody might have a LH SPD pedal for sale to replace my dodgy one. I found _*two *_in a few seconds... One vendor was asking for £6 but accepted my offer of £5, including delivery!


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That might sound unlikely, but I went on ebay a couple of weeks ago to search on the off chance that somebody might have a LH SPD pedal for sale to replace my dodgy one. I found _*two *_in a few seconds... One vendor was asking for £6 but accepted my offer of £5, including delivery!



When the left hand shifter on my Eastway failed I was able to find a a single shifter on ebay quite easily, saved me buying a pair and saved me some money.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> No danger of tourists in West Lothian
> Unless they want to view the Bings 😍


I remember an amateur photographer some years ago who specialised in photos of the Bings in all seasons and all weathers. He put together a collection of transparencies and went on the lecture circuit. It was actually very interesting as he had a talk about them as well.


----------



## Fivethumbs (23 Nov 2020)

I retired from my career 3 years ago and bought a smallholding! As there are always more jobs than time to do them I have found that I have to be disciplined in not working like I am employed and doing only the most important things. I used to cycle commute and now on 2 or 3 mornings a week I go for a brisk ride, up until recently on the road but now venturing off road into the mud . I've had less holidays since retiring than I did when I worked!


----------



## oldwheels (23 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 559707
> 
> 
> Tide was out as we walked around Holes Bay into Poole. No sign of the missing glove as we retraced Mrs Tenkays steps. At least I now know what to get her for Christmas, just need to find a shop that sells single gloves 😁


A visiting scuba diver went into our local dive shop and asked if they had any single fins for sale. Got a sarcastic reply " what you only got one leg or something?". "Er yes". Collapse of shop owner with embarrassment. True story.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I love cake and custard. Mmmm, iced gingerbread and custard


You clearly would enjoy Ribble Valley cycling!!


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sometimes it's not nice - too hot and full of *Grockles*. Unbearable!


You were there!!


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 559707
> 
> 
> Tide was out as we walked around Holes Bay into Poole. No sign of the missing glove as we retraced Mrs Tenkays steps. *At least I now know what to get her for Christmas, just need to find a shop that sells single gloves* 😁


Try here
https://www.springwise.com/glove-love-matchmaking-service-lost-lonely-gloves/


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The breadmaker made another loaf and I've been shopping, I had to get dressed for that


Post number might make up for that...


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> A visiting scuba diver went into our local dive shop and asked if they had any single fins for sale. Got a sarcastic reply " what you only got one leg or something?". "Er yes". Collapse of shop owner with embarrassment. True story.


This reminds me of story Told by my late BiL a bus driver. One day he was waiting at the terminus stop sitting in the cab newspaper spread on steering wheel front door open as it was summer. Is this no*** to *** , yea its on the front you blind . You can guess where this is going. “yes” he then looked up to see a man with a white cane and a Labrador. He told me extremely embarrassed did‘nt begin some up how he Felt


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2020)

Just booked a week away on Dartmoor over Christmas in the caravan.
Nice site that we've used before.
Christmas dinner in the van.


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That might sound unlikely, but I went on ebay a couple of weeks ago to search on the off chance that somebody might have a LH SPD pedal for sale to replace my dodgy one. I found _*two *_in a few seconds... One vendor was asking for £6 but accepted my offer of £5, including delivery!




similar I had on an old bike that had a 105 8 speed.mech The right hand shifter stopped functioning Found one on E Bay


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2020)

In the lane across the road from us this afternoon.
Grockle drivers, eh?


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 559783
> 
> 
> In the lane across the road from us this afternoon.
> Grockle drivers, eh?


I remember holidaying in Devon in the early 80’s , when local farmers seem to favour the Subaru pickup as there run about . One evening in the B&B the landlady was sounding off about the driving standards of visitors ,not knowing how to drive in narrow Devon lanes. So I said a lot of people come on holiday in mud spattered subaru pickups with bales of straw in the back. She smiled and admitted a lot of the locals are just as bad.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2020)

Morning. Yet more wet stuff for us today ☔ Small consolation is it is still quite mild. Might have a little jog and that will do me. It's going to be either puddly or muddy everywhere.

Looks drier from tomorrow but much colder.


----------



## screenman (24 Nov 2020)

Morning all, I managed to go and play in the workshop yesterday so hoping for the same today, hopefully on the mend here. Stay safe and enjoy life.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, I managed to go and play in the workshop yesterday so hoping for the same today, hopefully on the mend here. Stay safe and enjoy life.


Hope the improvement continues


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2020)

Yuck. Oh well, better get out and make the best of it!


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Bin day! And veg box day! Abel &Cole the company that delivers our Veg box also offer membership of the “pie club” , so every week we receive a chilled package containing one of “ Clive’s Pies”. You don’t know in advance what the pie will be, so you can see why I can barely contain my excitement 😉
Have a peaceful day folks
🏃‍♀️🏊🚴‍♂️


----------



## GM (24 Nov 2020)

Morning all...Early start for me, Mrs GM managed to get an early Waitrose delivery which should arrive any minute now. They're delivery slots are as rare as rocking horse poo around here.

Another fine day ahead, might chance a little pootle later.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks. Met Office shows we are in for a grey non-descript sort of day. It's 9⁰C already - almost balmy!

Slept till 6.40. I really am beginning to think the one good thing to come out of this year, for me, is my sleep pattern is improving. Fewer 3.30/4.00am wake ups and often sleeping till 6.45 and later. I think it's the lack of *having* to do anything. Need to learn this lesson.

It's a day of housework and chores. This includes the difficult task of telling the LBS I've changed my mind about the new bike and we need to find something else!  

After coffee I'll do my stretches, some household admin and start tidying.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2020)

I'm up too


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2020)

You know you'd love one


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, another blustery day forecast. Today I can take my Croix de Fer to the LBS for a new bottom bracket, a slot that I had to book 3 weeks ago. Other than that I have nothing planned.
Yesterday’s tv matinee turned out to be a very strange affair. Billed as a comedy thriller from 1946 starring Deborah Kerr as a British-hating IRA activist linking up with Nazi spies to thwart the D-Day landings. Not the most obvious plot for a comedy and indeed I found it not very comic at all. However, I was rather thrilled to recognise a large part of its location to be the Somerset village of Dunster, sometimes mentioned by @Dirk and me. It must have caused quite a stir at the time to have Kerr and her co star Trevor Howard shooting scenes around the village.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2020)

Coooeee. A dull yucky day methinks. By I have coffee 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2020)

I am back. 6.5 mile pleasant jog in slight drizzle but nice and mild. Steep in the bath and now sitting down to breakfast.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. 6.5 mile pleasant jog in slight drizzle but nice and mild. Steep in the bath and now sitting down to breakfast.



Chapeau Mo! How’s the “Teabag Tan” coming along?😁


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Walk down to the village for a newspaper first thing, then doggie walking later.
Lockdown is so exciting, innit?
Got to pick up beer supplies sometime.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Chapeau Mo! How’s the “Teabag Tan” coming along?😁


Dinnae need a tan on yer legs wi aw the gutters covering them!


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2020)

I've just put the washing out, looks like yesterday was the right day for my bike ride, very cold, grey and windy this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2020)

Seems to be quite calm here, and it's not cold either. Of course that could change in a minute.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2020)

I have just ordered this............sums me up perfectly!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You know you'd love one


Possibly I should mention I missed the link out!! I'll find it later.

Just realised how it reads 😂😂


----------



## oldwheels (24 Nov 2020)

Wet couple of days forecast with brisk winds. They are not wrong about the wet as I have just been out but no wind and not cold so far. From Thursday onwards there seems to be some dry coming up but colder. 
So far yesterday and this morning I have had 4 text messages from Calmac with timetable changes. The first one was of course giving the wrong information as it was corrected about an hour later. They do this regularly to keep us on our toes. Fortunately I do not plan on going anywhere anyway but still need to keep up to date.
Mo mentioned an ice cream van recently. Is anyone old enough to remember the Ice Cream Wars in Glasgow?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> A visiting scuba diver went into our local dive shop and asked if they had any single fins for sale. Got a sarcastic reply " what you only got one leg or something?". "Er yes". Collapse of shop owner with embarrassment. True story.


I was diving off Cornwall with a group I didn't know well. I got buddied with a guy I only new vaguely. Hit the bottom and he pointed down to show he had lost a fin. We had a quick search, no luck, so had to abandon our dive.i was not best pleased


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Is anyone old enough to remember the Ice Cream Wars in Glasgow?


Vaguely remember but maybe just from reading stuff. A few ended up in Barlinnie I think?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Wet couple of days forecast with brisk winds. They are not wrong about the wet as I have just been out but no wind and not cold so far. From Thursday onwards there seems to be some dry coming up but colder.
> So far yesterday and this morning I have had 4 text messages from Calmac with timetable changes. The first one was of course giving the wrong information as it was corrected about an hour later. They do this regularly to keep us on our toes. Fortunately I do not plan on going anywhere anyway but still need to keep up to date.
> Mo mentioned an ice cream van recently. Is anyone old enough to remember the Ice Cream Wars in Glasgow?




We had them in Birmingham as well.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just booked a week away on Dartmoor over Christmas in the caravan.
> Nice site that we've used before.
> Christmas dinner in the van.


We were saying just yesterday how much we enjoyed christmas lunch in the static.
Prepare the veg.
Bung the roast into the oven, walk down to the pub, have a few drinks then back to that lovely smell


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2020)

I may have to sit on the naughty step as I didn't wake till 08.15 today after being in bed before 2200 last night.
We have to go into town shortly, to the bank. Can't avoid it, sadly. 
Apart from that......not much.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Vaguely remember but maybe just from reading stuff. A few ended up in Barlinnie I think?


You may have had contact in your job with some of the victims of the "specials" which the wars were all about of course.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I was diving off Cornwall with a group I didn't know well. I got buddied with a guy I only new vaguely. Hit the bottom and he pointed down to show he had lost a fin. We had a quick search, no luck, so had to abandon our dive.i was not best pleased


I remember the guy well as he was a regular visitor and hopped about on one leg quite well in his dry suit. He did not appear to have balance problems but I never saw him travel far that way. His leg was off from the knee.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I'm up too


Ah, but to what?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2020)

Well, I am afraid that I have been awake for an hour already! I heard the 'bubble support' person get up and put the heating on at early o'clock and then I dozed off again. The heat in this room woke me up again about 2 hours later. BSP then appeared with a mug of tea for me before clearing off to rejoin the outside world. 

So, here I am having had 4-5 hours sleep and wondering what to do. It is probably better to get up, have breakfast, and have a nap this afternoon rather than go back to sleep now. 

We finished watching Queen's Gambit (dear auto-correct - NOT 'Gambian! ) last night. We both enjoyed it.

Apparently, QG has resulted in a resurgence of interest in chess round the world. I will have to find my old set and give it a go myself. Can anyone recommend a good free Android chess app? (Human vs app.)


----------



## screenman (24 Nov 2020)

Currently sitting in the car outside Tesco waiting for Pam, there are a lot of people wandering past in groups that are not sticking to the rules, we also passed a group of about 8 utility company workers in a group together staring at the hole in the road, not a mask in sight.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I remember the guy well as he was a regular visitor and hopped about on one leg quite well in his dry suit. He did not appear to have balance problems but I never saw him travel far that way. His leg was off from the knee.



Slightly related to the “One legged man” topic, a few years ago I was doing a very hilly cross country event. Battling up a huge hill I was overtaken by a guy with an artificial leg. He reached the top, turned round and ran back down partway before turning and heading back to the top. His extra bit of hill work meant that I managed to reach the top at the same time as him. As he paused for breath I went across to congratulate him and managed to stand on his good foot 😳 Very embarrassing but he laughed it off. He then disappeared into the distance leaving me in his wake...


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2020)

Years ago (early 1900s) there was a one legged diver (as in springboard diver) called 'peggy' Gadsby. He used to dive off New Brighton pier for coins the public would throw in.
He was talked about so much that, as a lad, I thought I had actually seen him......which, it turned, out was not possible.
Pretty sure my dad saw him though.


----------



## screenman (24 Nov 2020)

Sitting here people watching tell me that there are an awful lot of people who like me could do with going on a diet, to be honest a lot are making me feel extremely thin.


----------



## Paulus (24 Nov 2020)

Welcome everyone. 
A bit late on parade today.
Didn't wake up until 8.15,, so a late breakfast and then out with the dog for a longish walk as the weather is nice.
Off out for a bimble shortly, so catch you all later.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Sitting here people watching tell me that there are an awful lot of people who like me could do with going on a diet, to be honest a lot are making me feel extremely thin.


The fact that one of the Covid risk factors appears to be obesity doesn’t seem to have made much difference to most.


----------



## rustybolts (24 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The fact that one of the Covid risk factors appears to be obesity doesn’t seem to have made much difference to most.


Yes , and it seems a lot of people are comfort eating/drinking and binge watching tv to try and block covid out for a while ( not completely innocent myself either ) , ok up to a point if you cycle/run it off but in all honesty not a good idea to do it on semi permanent basis


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We were saying just yesterday how much we enjoyed christmas lunch in the static.
> Prepare the veg.
> Bung the roast into the oven, walk down to the pub, have a few drinks then back to that lovely smell


We have Egg & Chips for Christmas dinner, been doing that for years.* 


*and, yes, @classic33 I know they should be done by now.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Ah, but to what?


 
Nothing I have to stay in waiting for a brickie to come and do my garage wall some work needs doing in the inside, but most on the outside need re-pointing and up to now no bugger has turned up


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2020)

Still pouring here. Big bowl of chicken and veg soup for lunch, then not sure what the afternoon holds.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Still pouring here. Big bowl of chicken and veg soup for lunch, then not sure what the afternoon holds.


I've got tomato and basil


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Nothing I have to stay in waiting for a brickie to come and do my garage wall some work needs doing in the inside, but most on the outside need re-pointing and up to now no bugger has turned up


He turned up


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Still pouring here. Big bowl of chicken and veg soup for lunch, then not sure what the afternoon holds.


Home made ??


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Home made ??


Lol.....it’s me you’re talking to! No, it was in a tub from the Co-op


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> We have Egg & Chips for Christmas dinner, been doing that for years.*
> 
> 
> *and, yes, @classic33 I know they should be done by now.


I assume that, being christmas, you will be allowed a slice of bread n butter...... maybe even 2 eggs ??


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2020)

Just back from town.....sorting the aunties bank stuff out.
Neither of us up to preparing food so MrsD suggested we call at Waterfields for a cheese and onion pastie.
Dreadful.....disgusting yuck.
I made a similar error mistake a few years ago and bought one of their meat n potato pies ........I will never try it again


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Wet couple of days forecast with brisk winds. They are not wrong about the wet as I have just been out but no wind and not cold so far. From Thursday onwards there seems to be some dry coming up but colder.
> So far yesterday and this morning I have had 4 text messages from Calmac with timetable changes. The first one was of course giving the wrong information as it was corrected about an hour later. They do this regularly to keep us on our toes. Fortunately I do not plan on going anywhere anyway but still need to keep up to date.
> Mo mentioned an ice cream van recently. Is anyone old enough to remember the Ice Cream Wars in Glasgow?


Wasn't that used as a plot in Taggart.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> We have Egg & Chips for Christmas dinner, been doing that for years.*
> 
> 
> *and, yes, @classic33 I know they should be done by now.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2020)

Just cleaned the tops of my cupboards  only did it 3 months ago I now have enough grease for my chain


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I assume that, being christmas, you will be allowed a slice of bread n butter...... maybe even 2 eggs ??


Might even stretch to a sausage, or two.


----------



## 12boy (24 Nov 2020)

Went for a short ride yesterday and between not enough sleep, an extra 10 lbs in the front bag of my Brompton, head winds and hills was pretty tired after only 12 miles. Left me discouraged and as you can see, very whiney. So a large pot of pork green chile was made along with my wife making an equally large pot of from-scratch pinto beans. Had a long chat with my stockbroker about pulling money out, during which he told me about a silver lining to the Covid.
He sat in on a Goldman-Sachs call between Pfizer, Johnson&Johnson and a bunch of medical researchers. He was very surprised to witness the degree of cooperation and info sharing on the call. He has some biology training and believes the efforts to find a vaccine has led to some spectacular discoveries on viral genetics that he feels has as much potential impact on medicine as the research of DNA by Watson and Crick or the discovery of penicillin. The setting aside of national and corporate boundaries to effect a cure is what impressed him the most.
Reagan once said something to the effect that humans will not get along until we are invaded by aliens, and perhaps the Corona is the aliens we needed not to be such buttheads. Interesting conversation.
Another ride this morning after it warms a bit from -8C and a trip to the balefill to dump the branches and leaves I loaded in my truck on Sunday.
Another little bit of niceness... my sons and their wives have not ever gotten along well, but the arrival of Logan, our grandson, has accelerated their mutual efforts to become closer, to the point that they are looking forward to Spending Thanksgiving on Thursday together. That is something I am truly thankful for.
It looks like we are finally approaching some kind of resolution of our political idiocy, at least as far as the presidency goes. There's another blessing....so tired of this horse puckey.
Be well and healthy, carpe diem.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Nov 2020)

Just dropped off my bike with Matt my LBS. A brief exchange of pleasantries with him. Other than MrsF, I expect Matt will be the only person I will speak to all week. Last week the only person I spoke to was the checkout person at the supermarket. By my reckoning I have at least another 5 months of this still to go.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't that used as a plot in Taggart.


No idea never watched it. Once met the main actor [can't remember his name] but that is as far as it went.
Just remembered Mark MacManus I think.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2020)

The brickie has done my garage


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Might even stretch to a sausage, or two.


So one egg with chips becomes 2 eggs, chips, 2 sausages plus bread n butter 
Why don't you throw in a turkey breast


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So one egg with chips becomes 2 eggs, chips, 2 sausages plus bread n butter
> Why don't you throw in a turkey breast


Don't want to overdo the celebrations.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Nov 2020)

and some bacon

actually wrap the bacon round the sausage - and add some stuffing


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Nov 2020)

Just been checking the weather forecast 

On Friday it is likely to be cold

Three Degrees 

and foggy

wife an I are thinking of going outside and singing

When will I see You Again


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just been checking the weather forecast
> On Friday it is likely to be cold
> *Three Degrees*
> and foggy
> ...


I didn't know they were still around


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2020)

Just bottled my gooseberry and damson gins. It was necessary to check the quality...........I'm having a sit down.

@Mo1959 the LBS have ordered in a titanium frame for me to look at. Afraid I can't recall who suggested Kinesis but between you it's possible you've made me a poor man.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Can anyone recommend a good free Android chess app? (Human vs app.)


I just downloaded _Droidfish_. I think that it should do anything that I'd ever want it to do. Now I just have to work out how to control it...

I think that I'd mainly like to solve chess puzzles... _White to move, mate in 3_ - that kind of thing.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just bottled my gooseberry and damson gins. It was necessary to check the quality...........I'm having a sit down.
> 
> @Mo1959 the LBS have ordered in a titanium frame for me to look at. Afraid I can't recall who suggested Kinesis but between you it's possible you've made me a poor man.


Going to be a wait for mine. Turns out he didn’t have the 48cms in stock after all and they are waiting on frames coming in. Might be some time but I’m not that bothered given the time of year. It’s not like I don’t have a bike to ride if I want the odd spin.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just dropped off my bike with Matt my LBS. A brief exchange of pleasantries with him. Other than MrsF, I expect Matt will be the only person I will speak to all week. Last week the only person I spoke to was the checkout person at the supermarket. By my reckoning I have at least another 5 months of this still to go.


Given what the idiots in Government have just announced, make that 6 months.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Given what the idiots in Government have just announced, make that 6 months.


I’ve said from the start of this that we should all be prepared to forego travel, holidays and get togethers for the entire year and until a vaccination is on the horizon. People are so selfish and just don’t seem to want to do the right thing and give up a few things for the long term benefit for all.


----------



## pawl (24 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just cleaned the tops of my cupboards  only did it 3 months ago I now have enough grease for my chain




wow that is mega recyclinge


----------



## gavroche (24 Nov 2020)

When I walked Molly earlier, it was pitch dark except for street lighting of course but one part of my walk is not lit at all , only 150 metres of it probably, so it is the proverbial black hole of Calcutta. I always carry a torch so I can be seen by any vehicles for safety but tonight I was really shocked by the stupidity of a cyclist. This chap was riding his road bike, dark clothing and no lights whatsoever !1 What was he thinking? Does he want to live to see his pension? I just can't understand the mentality of some people and the bad name he is giving cyclists as well.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve said from the start of this that we should all be prepared to forego travel, holidays and get togethers for the entire year and until a vaccination is on the horizon. People are so selfish and just don’t seem to want to do the right thing and give up a few things for the long term benefit for all.


Yep, three households meeting??? Absoloutely crazy. January spike? Watch this space.

We're discussing if we should do this or not. Leaning towards not at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2020)

We have milk delivered on Monday, Wednesday, Friday.

Mrs P: "Why have you bought some more milk?"
Me: " We don't have enough to get through to Friday"
Mrs P: "It's Tuesday, the milk comes tomorrow"!
Me: "Oh I thought it was Wednesday and tomorrow is Thursday"



At least I haven't missed Bake Off


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2020)

I have spent the day slobbing around.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2020)

I'm going to put my head in the freezer and cry...........

......... anyone else watching GBBO?


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm going to put my head in the freezer and cry...........
> 
> ......... anyone else watching GBBO?


Why just your head!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UVKcHJJGOOs


No!!


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm going to put my head in the freezer and cry...........
> 
> ......... anyone else watching GBBO?




???


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> ???


I had to think!

Great British Bake Off?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I always carry a torch so I can be seen by any vehicles for safety but tonight I was really shocked by the stupidity of a cyclist. This chap was riding his road bike, dark clothing and no lights whatsoever !1 What was he thinking? Does he want to live to see his pension? I just can't understand the mentality of some people and the bad name he is giving cyclists as well.


I had been in all day working on the trusty laptop so I thought I'd nip out for a short ride this evening to get some fresh air and to see if there were any Metros left at the station. I set off on my little 4 km hilly loop on my singlespeed bike and was just grovelling up to the top of the first hill when I heard a whirring noise coming from the darkness ahead. Suddenly a teenager on a bike appeared, wearing black, no lights, riding no hands, downhill, on a damp road with a potholed surface... _What could possibly go wrong! _


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I had been in all day working on the trusty laptop so I thought I'd nip out for a short ride this evening to get some fresh air and to see if there were any Metros left at the station. I set off on my little 4 km hilly loop on my singlespeed bike and was just grovelling up to the top of the first hill when I heard a whirring noise coming from the darkness ahead. Suddenly a teenager on a bike appeared, wearing black, no lights, riding no hands, downhill, on a damp road with a potholed surface... _What could possibly go wrong! _


Did you get your copy of Metro?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did you get your copy of Metro?


I _did_! 

They all used to go by about 13:00 but since people started working from home more, commuter numbers to Manchester and Leeds seem to be way down and I can usually get a copy at any time now.

I've done the crosswords except for 2 of the cryptic clues, which I reckon I will solve soon.

I was looking at the Guardian cryptic crosswords online. I'm not really up to that level yet (I only managed to work out 5 or 6 answers on the one that I tried) but I'd like to build up to it. I discovered that they have numerous blog posts explaining how to tackle cryptic crosswords. I knew a few of the tricks but there were a few sneaky ones that I didn't know. I must go back and read some more of the advice.

My memory may be getting worse, but I want to keep the logical part of my brain working as well as it can for as long as I can!


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I _did_!
> 
> They all used to go by about 13:00 but since people started working from home more, commuter numbers to Manchester and Leeds seem to be way down and I can usually get a copy at any time now.
> 
> ...


Today the Metro, next month The Times in under ten minutes.

Rail replacement buses running to Bradford & Leeds.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Today the Metro, next month The Times in under ten minutes.
> 
> Rail replacement buses running to Bradford & Leeds.


Ah - I haven't caught a train for about 10 months. I wonder if there will be an extension for railcard users like me who have been told/asked not to use the trains!?


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ah - I haven't caught a train for about 10 months. I wonder if there will be an extension for railcard users like me who have been told/asked not to use the trains!?


No idea, just a line of coaches on Horton Street, up from the railway station, for the last week.

Not certain if, or how far down the Valley they're running. Hebden Bridge is usually the cutoff station, the lines split after.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> No idea, just a line of coaches on Horton Street, up from the railway station, for the last week.
> 
> Not certain if, or how far down the Valley they're running. Hebden Bridge is usually the cutoff station, the lines split after.


They have been doing work at Todmorden station. I'm not sure what, but the car park was closed for a week or so and they had a crane in there. 
Oh, one of the closures was for THIS PROJECT.

I have noticed a metal post has been put in place on the underpass to the Leeds-bound platform. There is a bag over the top of it. Not sure what that will be for... A ticket scanner?

At some point, they will have to put a lift in for the far platform because there is currently no way for wheelchair users to get up to it. Hebden Bridge station was sorted out a couple of years ago.


----------



## screenman (25 Nov 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2020)

Coooeee peeps. It's dark. I can't hear any rain so that's a plus. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2020)

A quick hello and then I am off for my Covid swab. Life is just one pleasure after another at the moment .
And is piddling down which is not in the forecast. A bit of a problem as I have to sit in the car with the window open while the nurse shoves swabs were I don't want them shoved.......she will get wet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ah - I haven't caught a train for about 10 months. I wonder if there will be an extension for railcard users like me who have been told/asked not to use the trains!?


Sadly no railcard extension. I checked a few weeks ago and they’d issued a wordy statement that basically said “tough” 
Mine expired two weeks ago, I’ll get a new one once things are back to normal-ish and I can visit family again


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I had to think!
> 
> Great British Bake Off?



Not something I watch.


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2020)

Morning. 6 mile hilly run done. Think the Garmin had a glitch. Thought I was maybe going to have a heart attack when I looked at it. Lol. It actually got higher going downhill, so just gremlins I think. Stopped to give a quick check at my wrist and it didn't seem as high. 

Porridge now.


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Today, I shall be taking the doggie for a walk, shopping in Barnstaple, prepping the caravan and having a pub lunch.
At least I would be if it wasn't for this lockdown carp. 
Probably take the doggie for a walk, then slob out for the rest of the day.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> ???





ColinJ said:


> I had to think!
> 
> Great British Bake Off?


It was the final of the Great British Bake Off last night, something we like to watch.

One of the contestants had a total disaster with her custard slices. She gave up, walked over to the freezer opened the door and stuck her head in.

It was quite amusing at the time, if one was watching!  Sorry.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Had some good news yesterday, our daughter had a job interview for a teaching post. The interview was conducted via Zoom. She rang yesterday afternoon to say that she had got the job 😁👍
The added bonus is that we might be looking after our granddaughter more often ❤️
Celebrated with a lovely veggie Pathia washed down with a couple of bottles of Mr Henry Westons finest Vintage Cider😀

have a peaceful day folks 🚴‍♂️🏃‍♀️🏊


----------



## Paulus (25 Nov 2020)

Good morning all fellow members.
A grey, dark start to the day here.
I shall be out with the dog shortly and then a domestics day is in prospect. I need some bread and milk from the local shops, and I am going to treat myself to a cooked chicken from the butchers. They are on £4.99, and it saves the washing up and the mess.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2020)

Good morning. It's grey, very light drizzle and 9⁰C. On Monday we were promised wall to wall sunshine. On Monday I committed to cycling today. I can't bail as my buddy still has 620 miles to complete his target which finishes in three weeks.

Rain is due to stop at 10.00

On a more positive note I slept till 7.30.......again. 

Nothing else planned other than to investigate a probable blockage in the freezer.


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2020)

@Paulus Our local convenience store does cooked chickens.
It always makes me laugh when I see them. Can't help singing 'Sledgehammer'.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Had some good news yesterday, our daughter had a job interview for a teaching post. The interview was conducted via Zoom. She rang yesterday afternoon to say that she had got the job 😁👍
> The added bonus is that we might be looking after our granddaughter more often ❤
> Celebrated with a lovely veggie Pathia washed down with a couple of bottles of Mr Henry Westons finest Vintage Cider😀
> ...


Congratulations to your daughter. Great news for all.

Does Henry know you pinched a couple of bottles of his cider? 😄


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. 6 mile hilly run done. Think the Garmin had a glitch. Thought I was maybe going to have a heart attack when I looked at it. Lol. It actually got higher going downhill, so just gremlins I think. Stopped to give a quick check at my wrist and it didn't seem as high.
> 
> Porridge now.



I get this with my Garmin from time to time. Although it’s improved immensely since being introduced, wrist based optical heart rate is not as accurate as a chest strap or the optical ones that you wear on the upper arm.
It used to be that my Garmin would latch on to my running cadence and display that figure. That’s not happened for quite a while.
I think they continuously tweak the algorithms then when they’ve got it as good as it’s going to get they discontinue that particular model and bring out a new one with all the original flaws reintroduced 😮
Sorry about the wordiness of my post, I was only going to say “ chapeau” for your six miler but got a bit carried away 🥸


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I get this with my Garmin from time to time. Although it’s improved immensely since being introduced, wrist based optical heart rate is not as accurate as a chest strap or the optical ones that you wear on the upper arm.
> It used to be that my Garmin would latch on to my running cadence and display that figure. That’s not happened for quite a while.
> I think they continuously tweak the algorithms then when they’ve got it as good as it’s going to get they discontinue that particular model and bring out a new one with all the original flaws reintroduced 😮
> Sorry about the wordiness of my post, I was only going to say “ chapeau” for your six miler but got a bit carried away 🥸


Yep.....just googling and I see the cadence thing getting mentioned. That would make sense as it would tie in with what my cadence normally sits at. I have a chest strap I could use but don't often bother. Might give it a try to compare.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2020)

Just to help you all out........it's Wednesday. We only have one pint delivered on Wednesdays so it must be Wednesday............unless someone pinched two bottles in which case it could be Friday or Monday.

Any clues?????


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, bright but breezy. Another day of nothingness awaits.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just to help you all out........it's Wednesday. We only have one pint delivered on Wednesdays so it must be Wednesday............unless someone pinched two bottles in which case it could be Friday or Monday.
> 
> Any clues?????


Well I've put my green bin out so hoping it's Wednesday too.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2020)

Morning it's down here and dark too


----------



## screenman (25 Nov 2020)

I am still in bed, went to get up a few hours ago and was feeling a bit rough so decided to stay here.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Nov 2020)

Not raining yet but showers forecast.
Got to wait in anyway for a couple of parcels if the carrier has bothered to put them in the van. A new side bag for the trike as the old cheapo one from Lidl is getting a bit saggy and is not going to last much longer. A bit like myself I think as this confinement to my immediate neighbourhood is getting me down. Last Christmas I had a lovely run in sunny weather up Loch Etive and posted a picture on here somewhere.
If we get a vaccine in December as hoped for I should be in the first batch done. Could kill me of course but I will take my chances.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, three households meeting??? Absoloutely crazy. January spike? Watch this space.
> 
> We're discussing if we should do this or not. Leaning towards not at the moment.


Not sure how that is supposed to work.
Our daughter and SiL have 2 lads and a daughter.
The 2 lads recently moved into their own (seperate) places.
They are all getting together at christmas.
Does that now constitute 3 households ?
They have, TBH, carefully followed the rules.


----------



## screenman (25 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Not raining yet but showers forecast.
> Got to wait in anyway for a couple of parcels if the carrier has bothered to put them in the van. A new side bag for the trike as the old cheapo one from Lidl is getting a bit saggy and is not going to last much longer. A bit like myself I think as this confinement to my immediate neighbourhood is getting me down. Last Christmas I had a lovely run in sunny weather up Loch Etive and posted a picture on here somewhere.
> If we get a vaccine in December as hoped for I should be in the first batch done. Could kill me of course but I will take my chances.



Let us know if it does, as I will be a couple of months behind you before the needle goes in.


----------



## screenman (25 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not sure how that is supposed to work.
> Our daughter and SiL have 2 lads and a daughter.
> The 2 lads recently moved into their own (seperate) places.
> They are all getting together at christmas.
> ...



I see that as 3 households, if you have 3 kids that have moved out separately they cannot all come back is how I read the rules, so the same applies.


----------



## pawl (25 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I had been in all day working on the trusty laptop so I thought I'd nip out for a short ride this evening to get some fresh air and to see if there were any Metros left at the station. I set off on my little 4 km hilly loop on my singlespeed bike and was just grovelling up to the top of the first hill when I heard a whirring noise coming from the darkness ahead. Suddenly a teenager on a bike appeared, wearing black, no lights, riding no hands, downhill, on a damp road with a potholed surface... _What could possibly go wrong! _




It’s odd that some motorists can see and complain about cyclists with no lights and dark clothing yet if they happen to knock a cyclist off in broad daylight,they trot out the old excuse Sorry mate I didn’t see you.Perhaps they have exceptional night vision


----------



## gavroche (25 Nov 2020)

Good morning all. Busy day today, I will collect my prescription from the chemist this afternoon, get my wheel back for the Allez and ...........................................that's it. 
I put the new window in my shed yesterday and it looks very nice. Just a bit a painting to do round the frame now. 
Might go for a ride if the mood takes me later.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I see that as 3 households, if you have 3 kids that have moved out separately they cannot all come back is how I read the rules, so the same applies.


Yes.....thats how I see it.
Before the rule was announced and it looked like it could be a 'free for all' they invited us but we declined.
The same problem must apply to many people but..........
●number one son has a partner that teaches in a school.
●number two son is 21 with plenty of mates, plus he works in an office.

How can they possibly ensure they are not bringing Covid into the house ?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2020)

Right.... swab number 2 all done.
The one down the throat is ok but the one up the nostrils is not nice.


----------



## Sterlo (25 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not sure how that is supposed to work.
> Our daughter and SiL have 2 lads and a daughter.
> The 2 lads recently moved into their own (seperate) places.
> They are all getting together at christmas.
> ...


Sorry to be a party pooper, but isn't that 4 households (including yours), my impression was 3 households could meet which as you are one, you could meet 2 others. Again, it's all as clear as mud.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Let us know if it does, as I will be a couple of months behind you before the needle goes in.


May sound funny but my son who died got an email saying "Dear Alistair, sorry to hear you died ". This came in on his laptop a few days after he died. No idea whether he got it or not but the sender did get a reply tho' not from him.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I had been in all day working on the trusty laptop so I thought I'd nip out for a short ride this evening to get some fresh air and to see if there were any Metros left at the station. I set off on my little 4 km hilly loop on my singlespeed bike and was just grovelling up to the top of the first hill when I heard a whirring noise coming from the darkness ahead. Suddenly a teenager on a bike appeared, wearing black, no lights, riding no hands, downhill, on a damp road with a potholed surface... _What could possibly go wrong! _


Well if the worst happens at that age its unlikely he’s had chance to contribute to the gene pool. I know to much time reading Drago’s view of the world . When I have made those comments in Mrs J K’s presence I get a painful thump.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Nov 2020)

Having spent quite a while working in school either as a teacher or IT technician I think you should be worried about the assumption that a young idiot will not further pollute the gene pool
Generally the ones that seem to be most likely to lower the quality of the gene pool are the ones that seem keenest on continuing their genes - although I'm not sure they understand any of those concepts


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello and then I am off for my Covid swab. Life is just one pleasure after another at the moment .
> And is piddling down which is not in the forecast. *A bit of a problem as I have to sit in the car with the window open while the nurse shoves swabs were I don't want them shoved*.......she will get wet.


You are going to the correct testing centre!! 
Or has the way the test is being done been changed that much.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2020)

Sterlo said:


> Sorry to be a party pooper, but isn't that 4 households (including yours), my impression was 3 households could meet which as you are one, you could meet 2 others. Again, it's all as clear as mud.


No, because we won't be there.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You are going to the correct testing centre!!
> Or has the way the test is being done been changed that much.


I was assigned to one at Runcorn Halton hospital.
Bit of a pain as its a good 15-20 mile round trip and the signage is atrocious.
The actual camera which USED to be at Halton has now been switched to The Spire (private hospital) ..... except last week they tried to switch to Warrington Hospital where they had 11 Covid deaths that week. So I declined that kind offer.
Confused ????
So am I.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2020)

Wow. Main bin day for us tomorrow, so thats the second most exciting thing to happen this week, the first was taking Mr WD's prescription into the docs to be done.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Nov 2020)

Still hanging about waiting for my parcels. Hermes says it is with my courier and will be delivered today. This probably means it is lying about in Menzies depot in Oban. They sacked all their regular drivers and employed new ones who do not know their way around yet. Nobody seems to know why but there are constant complaints about late delivery, or delivered somewhere other than the address on the parcel. Royal Mail is no problem He just opens the door and leaves any parcels inside. 
There are other couriers but no idea who they sub contract to. Lightning Stevenson just chucks the parcel in and by the time you get to the door he is a couple of hundred yards away. A descendent of the lighthouse building Stevensons.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sadly no railcard extension. I checked a few weeks ago and they’d issued a wordy statement that basically said “tough”
> Mine expired two weeks ago, I’ll get a new one once things are back to normal-ish and I can visit family again



well I dug out my railcard and see that it’s still valid for a few more days. The plastic film that covers the card had started to fray at the edges where I put it in and take it out of my wallet. It was annoying me so I started to pick at it with my fingernail with the objective of peeling the film off. It was only when I reached the ”Valid Until” bit that I realised the printing was on the film 😳 A hasty bodge with Scotch Tape and it’s as good to new 😉


----------



## pawl (25 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. Main bin day for us tomorrow, so thats the second most exciting thing to happen this week, the first was taking Mr WD's prescription into the docs to be done.




I get very envious when i read all the exciting activities you have to fill your day 😜😜😜


----------



## screenman (25 Nov 2020)

Just phoned the chemist shop and asked to speak to the chemist got put through and I asked her if there was anything I could use to clear up this virus her answer " ammonia cleaner" seems a bit odd.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> I get very envious when i read all the exciting activities you have to fill your day 😜😜😜



I know scary isn't it.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> I get very envious when i read all the exciting activities you have to fill your day 😜😜😜


And that excludes 3 hours each day washing, drying and ironing her bloomers.


----------



## screenman (25 Nov 2020)

Next door just phoned up and asked us if we were alone for Xmas I said yes, she said in that case can I borrow some of your chairs.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I was assigned to one at Runcorn Halton hospital.
> Bit of a pain as its a good 15-20 mile round trip and the signage is atrocious.
> The actual camera which USED to be at Halton has now been switched to The Spire (private hospital) ..... except last week they tried to switch to Warrington Hospital where they had 11 Covid deaths that week. So I declined that kind offer.
> Confused ????
> So am I.


Makes perfect sense.
However, I was referring more to where the nurse would be putting the swabs, whilst you were sat in the car.
An image floated in my minds eye that I can't get rid off.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It was the final of the Great British Bake Off last night, something we like to watch.
> 
> One of the contestants had a total disaster with her custard slices. She gave up, walked over to the freezer opened the door and stuck her head in.
> 
> It was quite amusing at the time, if one was watching!  Sorry.


So much for basic hygiene measures.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just to help you all out........it's Wednesday. We only have one pint delivered on Wednesdays so it must be Wednesday............unless someone pinched two bottles in which case it could be Friday or Monday.
> 
> Any clues?????


You brought at least one in yesterday, which means it's either Tuesday or Saturday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep.....just googling and I see the cadence thing getting mentioned. That would make sense as it would tie in with what my cadence normally sits at. I have a chest strap I could use but don't often bother. Might give it a try to compare.



I’ve still got a couple of straps in a drawer, ( along with an old moulded Polar HRM strap from ages ago) 
I used the Garmin strap a few months back when I did a Max HR test. My true max hr was quite a bit lower than the predicted rate and plugging in the correct data into Garmin Connect altered my training profile to something more realistic and achievable.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2020)

It’s actually been nice enough for a spin but the cycling mojo is inclined to disappear at this time of year. I better head out for a walk at least.


----------



## GM (25 Nov 2020)

G'day all...Another lazy day. I didn't bother to go for a pootle yesterday, the thought of the chain snapping while standing on the pedals brought me out in a cold sweat.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Makes perfect sense.
> However, I was referring more to where the nurse would be putting the swabs, whilst you were sat in the car.
> An image floated in my minds eye that I can't get rid off.


Ahhhh. No, down yer gob and up yer conk.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhhh. No, down yer gob and up yer conk.


I'd to do that myself, you get a nurse!
Surprising just how far up your "conk" the swab can go.


----------



## 12boy (25 Nov 2020)

Just a bit too windy to enjoy a bike ride, 36 mph with 55 mph gusts. So I can.....
Go through the 20 or so envelopes of my wife's medical correspondence so they can be filed and any bills paid.
Having bought and installed $143 of gravel grinder tires for my Surly steamroller in single speed mode, I can put them back on and then put studded snows on the Sturmey Archer 3 speed set so as to be able to ride it in light snow and ice.
Found a Bianchi Nyala mtn bike frame at the give-a-way place at the balefill where I took a truckload of branches etc for their composting operation. All Tange chromo and lugged so it might be worth rebuilding into a winter beater. 
A little stretching and core work will be nice. I'll take the Aged Dog out but may be limited to sheltered alleys...since she weighs 12 pounds and the wind is strong I don't want her flying on the leash like a kite.
Get enough of the drudgery out of the way and with the milder breezes promised for tomorrow a longer bike ride on those new gravel tires should be possible. A few tasty little gravelly bits are available, too.
Dave 7, hopefully your swabbery will go well. Be good to know to finally know what is or is not troubling you, buena suerte.
Be well and safe, and please, drive better than me.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'd to do that myself, you get a nurse!
> Surprising just how far up your "conk" the swab can go.


Exactly why I would prefer a nurse to do it. If I did it I think it would be half hearted.
They are clever though...... the nurse who did it was topless. So when I ducked my head for a better look she shoved the swab up .


----------



## screenman (25 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Exactly why I would prefer a nurse to do it. If I did it I think it would be half hearted.
> They are clever though...... the nurse who did it was topless. So when I ducked my head but a better look she shoved the swab up .



Photo's or you just made that bit up.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Photo's or you just made that bit up.


This is a family forum.........


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2020)

I went for a walk, just 3 miles came home had a shower and now having a


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Photo's or you just made that bit up.



He makes a lot of bits up


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> This is a family forum.........




Family forum or not, I don't think we want any pictures of Dave having a stick with a cotton ball on the end stuck up his nose.


----------



## gavroche (25 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s actually been nice enough for a spin but the cycling mojo is inclined to disappear at this time of year. I better head out for a walk at least.


I know how you feel. I was going to go for a ride today but chicken out by finding other things to do.
Not good really as my fitness level was on the up. 
There is always tomorrow or might go on the turbo for 30 minutes later. 
Got my wheel back for the Allez so should be a good reason to try it out really.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2020)

Maradona has died aged 60. Not exactly a paragon of virtue of healthy living, but 60 is not old at all.


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2020)

Today started with a little too much excitement, I was at the computer first thing and heard a thump from upstairs, my Good lady had fallen on the landing, fortunately without doing herself any damage, and in a position where I could help here up. My Sister In Law wasn't so lucky at the weekend, she tripped in town and broke her wrist, I took her over the hospital for her appointment today, my Brother In Law doesn't own a car so I saved them a trip on the bus. I had a walk this afternoon, apart from that I haven't done much.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Family forum or not, I don't think we want any pictures of Dave having a stick with a cotton ball on the end stuck up his nose.


I'm not sure this is the photo @screenman was hoping for???? 🤔


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not sure this is the photo @screenman was hoping for???? 🤔


First part, where it's stuck down his throat?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Maradona has died aged 60. Not exactly a paragon of virtue of healthy living, but 60 is not old at all.


Not bad for a fat, overweight drug addict**
**from what I read.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> First part, where it's stuck down his throat?


Nope! Wrong!


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2020)

I can see the moon and mars 🔭


----------



## gavroche (25 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I can see the moon and mars 🔭


Are you sure you don't mean the Moon and Venus?


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2020)

Nice and cosy in the man shed.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Nov 2020)

Nice moon shining in my front windows means it will be cold tonight. Never bothered identifying the star or planet alongside as I used to know them all but now too forgetful.
Calmac putting out plaintive pleas. Unless it is urgent please stop all rushing to Oban on Tuesdays for shopping as the boat currently on relief cannot cope with the numbers. The settlers from Little England aka Lochdon all come rushing up in their tanks with massive shopping trolleys on Tuesday or Thursday. They block the wheelchair access to the car deck with trolleys and I had a barney with them once when I was wheelchair pilot. My wife got an abject apology from Calmac and a large bouquet of flowers as a crew member should have shifted them. An ex employee of Calmac and at that time her specialist nurse remarked " that must have been some letter you sent".


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I can see the moon and mars 🔭



I could say somethng about Uranus and you not wearing any clothes, but I will refrain.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Are you sure you don't mean the Moon and Venus?


Moon, Mars and my anus


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Nice and cosy in the man shed.
> 
> View attachment 560157


 
Hi I got a message from my mate Rick


----------



## gavroche (25 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Moon, Mars and my anus
> View attachment 560160


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2020)

Well it all started with a couple of cycling videos on YouTube and ended with two hours of Springsteen videos stretching from Hammersmith in '75 through to a 2020 version of The Rising. 45 years, really?

We'd hoped for one last live concert. The plan was to go anywhere within reason but I think Covid-19 has junked those plans. A Springsteen concert is probably the one thing that would get me on a plane!!!


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Well it all started with a couple of cycling videos on YouTube and ended with two hours of Springsteen videos stretching from Hammersmith in '75 through to a 2020 version of The Rising. 45 years, really?
> 
> We'd hoped for one last live concert. The plan was to go anywhere within reason but I think Covid-19 has junked those plans. A Springsteen concert is probably the one thing that would get me on a plane!!!


I end up down a YouTube rabbit hole most nights.
Tonight I started with Brexit and ended with Keith Moon.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2020)

Morning. Brrrrr it is all white and sparkly out there. Cars are all frosted over. Think I'll just walk this morning.


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Nice and cosy in the man shed.
> 
> View attachment 560157



You been slung out of the house again.


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2020)

Morning all, was going to try playing with a dent today, after spending all of yesterday in bed it may not happen.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2020)

Came across this old school photo of some of my classmates........sure they remind me of someone but can't think who?


----------



## rustybolts (26 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Came across this old school photo of some of my classmates........sure they remind me of someone but can't think who?
> 
> View attachment 560218


Do you have any phone number for the fetching blonde in the middle ? Donald Trump has expressed an interest in meeting her for some ahem.. "watersport" activities


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2020)

I have risen!

It's like Ice Station Zebra out there, but with more convincing sets.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2020)

Good morning world. Forecast is decent and I think like yesterday we'll get a lot of sun, can just see it peeking through light cloud. Slept till 7.00am - that's four proper sleeps in a row. 

Nothing on the agenda at all but have a lot of very minor things on my Task List so it'll be a morning of laptop stuff. Possibly allotment pottering this afternoon.

Yesterday I found 3 double glazed toughened glass panels in a skip outside next door. Neighbour is having a new porch fitted. Chatting to the installer he told me the new roof panels were the wrong size. Wandered past the skip as I got home from my ride and said panels are in the skip!!!

These have been liberated and will be the top of a new cold frame on the allotment. Magic. 😀


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, its a bit  out there this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Came across this old school photo of some of my classmates........sure they remind me of someone but can't think who?
> 
> View attachment 560218




Rishi looks good.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2020)

Brrrrr. Crikey it's nippy here.

Morning folks


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2020)




----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2020)

I am out of bed, not sure how I feel yet but just being up is way better than yesterday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A pleasant 5K run with my daughter last night whilst Mrs Tenkay put the Pizzas in the oven and cooked chips and prepared a salad. A friend has been given a load of garlic for planting and he’ll be dropping some of later today.
Have a peaceful day folks 🏊🏃‍♀️🚴‍♂️


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Bit of a Numbnuts day here.
Not much on.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, another day of nothing awaits. Some days I cope with this better than others.
No frost here.


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2020)

Watched only 1 Christmas movie yesterday as I am trying to wean myself off them, great to see it had a happy ending mind you thinking about it they all do.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2020)

Glad to see the heart rate only got up to 115 even walking up quite a steep hill this morning. Lol. 

That was chilly but perfect walking weather. Just have to watch the feet on the odd slippy section.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Came across this old school photo of some of my classmates........sure they remind me of someone but can't think who?
> 
> View attachment 560218


The one on the left is quite nice.
Middle must SURELY be BoJo in drag.
Right reminds me of a certain miserable politician but I can't think of HIS name.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2020)

Got to stay in today as I have 20kg of bread flour being delivered so while I'm waiting I'll knock out a few mince pies


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

Slow to get going today.
I am in day 2 of self isolation but have a minor problem. The auntie has just been transferred into respite but has no clothes. 
MrsD has to take some but has never driven my car AND tbh is not well enough for a 20 mile trip.
Which leaves me to drive while a) MrsD collects clothes from aunties flat then b) delivers them to the respite home.
Think I will have to bend this rule


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Got to stay in today as I have 20kg of bread flour being delivered so while I'm waiting I'll knock out a few mince pies


What on earth do you do with all the stuff you make? Got a huge freezer? Are you not on your own?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What on earth do you do with all the stuff you make? Got a huge freezer? Are you not on your own?


Have to say the same thought crossed my mind.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What on earth do you do with all the stuff you make? Got a huge freezer? Are you not on your own?


 
All of the mince pies are cooked then frozen and I make a loaf every 5 days and yes I do live on my own and have two freezers


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> All of the mince pies are cooked then frozen and I make a loaf every 5 days and yes I do live on my own and have two freezers


You could start up a wee business!


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You could start up a wee business!


Trump would subscribe to that.


----------



## GM (26 Nov 2020)

Morning all... Our Wednesday night Zoom quiz with the brothers and wives are getting later and later each week, last night I didn't get to bed until 1o/c, which is an hour later than normal.




Mo1959 said:


> Came across this old school photo of some of my classmates........sure they remind me of someone but can't think who?
> 
> View attachment 560218
> 
> ...


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2020)

Mince pies made 24 in all first batch cooked, the second in the oven and bread flour be here in one hours time


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Nov 2020)

24 mince pies wouldn't make it to the freezer in my house...


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

Just been told my Covid swab is clear so my camera procedure is on for tomorrow.
How much pleasure can one person take


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2020)

Chorley is in Tier 3..........................on the plus side we can meet in groups of six again so me and my buddies can stop the +1 stuff from December 2nd


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Mince pies made 24 in all first batch cooked, the second in the oven and bread flour be here in one hours time


Do you take orders?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2020)

I hate mince pies. Bleh


----------



## monkers (26 Nov 2020)

Good day all. 
Had some connectivity issues yesterday, and earlier today. I could access some threads but not this one - cleared out chrome history just now and it seems I'm back - most odd.

Fruit 'n' fibre this morning before a longish session on the turbo. I did a similar routine last night, so I think some stretching in order now.
I'm off for a wallow after that, then a spot of lunch - sausages and baked beans most likely. I'll try to catch up a bit later. ttfn xx


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate mince pies. Bleh


In general I don't like them but Aldi's special ones are very nice.....worth trying imo.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate mince pies. Bleh


I’m not that keen on them either have to admit. Maybe if they’re covered in custard as a pudding they are just about ok.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate mince pies. Bleh


Heathen


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2020)

Took doggie for a walk.
Saunton & Croyde beaches were busy - loads of surfers - so we went to the Baggy Point NT car park for a walk around the Point. The car park was rammed! Just managed to get on. Looked like it was mostly surfers DFL.
Still, it was nice around Baggy.


----------



## pawl (26 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Chorley is in Tier 3..........................on the plus side we can meet in groups of six again so me and my buddies can stop the +1 stuff from December 2nd



Leicester and Leicestershire in tire 3


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2020)

Devon and West Somerset are both in tier 2, so at least we'll be able to 'bubble' with our bestest mates when they move down in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2020)

My local's putting this beer on........


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Nov 2020)

Back from the usual loop into West Lothian, cold but thankfully no ice. A bit of sun from time to time which was nice. I do like the tone of winter sun.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from the usual loop into West Lothian, cold but thankfully no ice. A bit of sun from time to time which was nice. I do like the tone of winter sun.


I‘m just not feeling the motivation for cycling now. So glad I enjoy walking and jogging too.


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You could start up a wee business!




Maybe the word small instead of wee.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Maybe the word small instead of wee.


Yes, exporting Scottish wee around the world  Not sure it would work.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2020)

Oh dear, I think I've upset Jowwry. Howmdare I disagree with him. Oh aell, never mind.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2020)

Just returned from a 5 mile walk now for some soup


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2020)

Were i tier 2 here in poshshire, and it makes no difference at all to me.


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2020)

Tier 3 here and not suprised at all.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Oh dear, I think I've upset Jowwry. Howmdare I disagree with him. Oh aell, never mind.


I saw that.......it doesn’t seem to take much!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Were i tier 2 here in poshshire, and it makes no difference at all to me.


That doesn't seem to be a difficult thing to do. Just calling him pal is enough to set him off.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2020)

Its been a lovely morning for a bike ride, cold, still and sunny. I've been for a bimble, 53 miles over to Hatton, then back home through Hockley Heath and Packwood House, then past Badesley Clinton and on through Balsall Common and home. Its been a very good mornings cycling, its been very enjoyable. My last ride for November, I'm down the hospital with my Good Lady on Monday, it brings my mileage for the month up to 421 miles, its been a good cycling month.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Tier 3 here and not suprised at all.


I 'think' we are tier 3 but I was a tad confused.
As with most on here it doesn't really bother us as we are mixing as little as possible anyway.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Oh dear, I think I've upset Jowwry. Howmdare I disagree with him. Oh aell, never mind.



I haven't seen that, which thread?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I saw that.......it doesn’t seem to take much!


Which thread was that ?


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Which thread was that ?



Electric bikes on trails I guess, outside of this group is often not a friendly place, which is why I hope many of them do not find us.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Electric bikes on trails I guess, outside of this group is often not a friendly place, which is why I hope many of them do not find us.


Oh I think they know we are here..............................just we are too bloody daft to be worth bothering with!!!!!  Plus I can't see any of us being inclined to start


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2020)

Like the rest of us I guess Tier 3 makes no difference in our house. So I have to go to the shops, no milk***, scones, crumpets, eggs, whisky

*** update it is Thursday just in case any of you are confused


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh I think they know we are here..............................just we are too bloody daft to be worth bothering with!!!!!  Plus I can't see any of us being inclined to start


I would start a fight........
but I am scared of Welshie and Mo


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I would start a fight........
> but I am scared of Welshie and Mo


This of course is why we are all so well behaved.......................right I'm off to the shops


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Nov 2020)

I have no idea what tier Kempston is because I've never bothered to find out. I can't think of five other people I like well enough to gather with anyway...


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> In general I don't like them but Aldi's special ones are very nice.....worth trying imo.



Especially if you inject them with a shot of brandy the day before eating them 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2020)

Just back from a walk with Mrs Tenkay. We walked over the Heath in a circular route. There are several cows left to graze on the Heath, if you’re there early in the morning you can contact the Heath wardens who keep a monitoring eye on them.
It was also a Chinook day, with the lads from the base heading off for a splash in the Harbour.🏊🏊🏊


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Like the rest of us I guess Tier 3 makes no difference in our house. So I have to go to the shops, no milk***, scones, crumpets, eggs, whisky
> 
> *** update it is Thursday just in case any of you are confused



Thursday! since when was it Thursday? what happened to Wednesday.


----------



## monkers (26 Nov 2020)

Today I've spun, sweated, steeped, stretched, and swallowed a sausage - in that order. Oh and then I had a Pink Lady.

Just seen @Drago 's little spat . Fur and feathers everywhere there was. 

New bread machine just arrived - exactly the same make and model as the one it's replacing. There's actually little wrong with the old one, despite having made an average of about 5 loaves per week for over eight years, but having spotted the new one at half price, it seemed too good a deal to miss.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> Today I've spun, sweated, steeped, stretched, and swallowed a sausage - in that order. Oh and then I had a Pink Lady.
> 
> Just seen Drago's little spat . Fur and feathers everywhere there was.
> 
> New bread machine just arrived - exactly the same make and model as the one it's replacing. There's actually little wrong with the old one, despite having made an average of about 5 loaves per week for over eight years, but having spotted the new one at half price, it seemed too good a deal to miss.


You have swallowed a sausage and had a pink lady .
My mind is truly boggled 
However, I trust you enjoyed both of them


----------



## monkers (26 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You have swallowed a sausage and had a pink lady .
> My mind is truly boggled
> However, I trust you enjoyed both of them



I am now fully satisfied.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2020)

I'm back. We now have scones, crumpets and whisky.

The question now is where to start.......🤔


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> Today I've spun, sweated, steeped, stretched, and swallowed a sausage - in that order. Oh and then I had a Pink Lady.
> 
> Just seen @Drago 's little spat . Fur and feathers everywhere there was.
> 
> New bread machine just arrived - exactly the same make and model as the one it's replacing. There's actually little wrong with the old one, despite having made an average of about 5 loaves per week for over eight years, but having spotted the new one at half price, it seemed too good a deal to miss.


Panasonic?


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Electric bikes on trails I guess, outside of this group is often not a friendly place, which is why I hope many of them do not find us.



I've just had a look at that thread, it does seem somewhat bad tempered.


----------



## GM (26 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> but having spotted the new one at half price, it seemed too good a deal to miss.




Any clues, I love a half price bargain!


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Thursday! since when was it Thursday? what happened to Wednesday.



Wednesday just don't go
Thursday goes too slow
I've got Friday on my mind...


----------



## monkers (26 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Panasonic?



Indeed. The SD-ZB2502 BXC no less.


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2020)

It must be Fish Friday tomorrow then!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> I am now fully satisfied.


My Lord....... I am pleased about that


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> It must be Fish Friday tomorrow then!


Its actually 'have a camera shoved up your Johnson day' but we won't fall over such a small thing


----------



## monkers (26 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Any clues, I love a half price bargain!




It seems I may have exaggerated a little.  The one I was looking at in John Lewis is £239.99 and out of stock. I understand the breadmakers are like bikes at the moment, being in short supply. The last price for the one that I bought was £179.99. We paid £139.99 delivered. A good price but not quite the deal I had thought - sorry obout that.


----------



## 12boy (26 Nov 2020)

Today is Thanksgiving here. Mrs 12 has ordered 2 complete dinners from a caterer who is struggling due to Covid since a full blown meal is too much for 2 people. She did make an apple pie, however.





B​


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its actually 'have a camera shoved up your Johnson day' but we won't fall over such *a small thing *



Too much info there Dave


----------



## 12boy (26 Nov 2020)

When y'all take those great pictures are they with your phones or an actual camera? Mine are generally crap for landscape type shots.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving @12boy


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> When y'all take those great pictures are they with your phones or an actual camera? Mine are generally crap for landscape type shots.


Phone in my case though I don't think great applies to anything I photograph.😄


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2020)

Another walk done. Met a lady I know with her Collie and walked with her for the homeward leg and had a nice chat. Blinds shut and light on and that’s me in for the night now. Absolutely nothing on TV I fancy tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I've just had a look at that thread, it does seem somewhat bad tempered.


Took a while but found it. Decided there are enough cross people without me e indulging myself with my favourite MTBer rant. 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2020)

I am in the naughty corner now because of Drago.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> When y'all take those great pictures are they with your phones or an actual camera? Mine are generally crap for landscape type shots.



I use my phone.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am in the naughty corner now because of Drago.


Lol..I see it has been “tidied up”.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol..I see it has been “tidied up”.


----------



## gavroche (26 Nov 2020)

Good morning all.


screenman said:


> Electric bikes on trails I guess, outside of this group is often not a friendly place, which is why I hope many of them do not find us.


Yes I agree. When I make a comment on other threads, I seem to get some abuse because my views conflict with theirs. Not to worry, I am too old and wise to let it get me down now.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol..I see it has been “tidied up”.


I was just about to go and take a look! Never mind, it would probably have just raised my blood pressure...

I was heading off to bed at 04:00 this morning and checked the front door as I was passing through the hall. I'd only forgotten to lock it after I got back from my evening Metro/Lidl cycling loop! It wouldn't bother many of you to leave your doors unlocked at night but it isn't something that I'd like to do here. It isn't a crime hot spot, but there are several burglaries a month on average and it is only a small town. No point in making it easy for passing toe-rags... The door opens directly from the pavement, which would make it very easy for a dodgy passer-by to dive in, grab something, then leg it.

(Déjà vu there - I definitely wrote something like that somewhere a few weeks ago, but can't remember if it was on the forum or in an email or text message.)


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> (Déjà vu there - I definitely wrote something like that somewhere a few weeks ago, but can't remember if it was on the forum or in an email or text message.)


Ah, it _WAS _here, only a month ago!  


ColinJ said:


> My front door opens straight from the pavement, so someone could be in and out in seconds if they were cheeky enough to risk it!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2020)

Disappeared altogether now. Shame I'll have to find some other amusement.....


----------



## gavroche (26 Nov 2020)

Had a lovely morning walking Molly with my daughter and her dog at Aber Falls. I also did my good deed at the same time. On her way to the falls, about 1.5 mile from the car park, we met this man with his young son, walking back towards the car park. He asked us if we had seen a Spaniel anywhere as his run off. We had not but would keep an eye out for him. Anyway, a bit further up the path, we saw this lovely brown and white dog looking lost and stuck behind a fence. I managed to free him but he run off again, looking for his owner , but in the wrong direction. We carried on walking up to the water fall and there he was, on top of a rock. I managed to calm him and put him on a lead. We then walked back towards the car park and met his owner again who was relieved we had found him. The dog's name was Alfie and he is 6 years old. The man said it wasn't the first time he'd done that so why doesn't he keep him on a lead then?
I am glad we got the dog back as I was worried he might be lost overnight and very scared, poor thing.
After getting home, I went for a little ride before dark, so a good day all round. Tomorrow will be busy cleaning both the Cube and the Allez.


----------



## Paulus (26 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Disappeared altogether now. Shame I'll have to find some other amusement.....


I was looking for it, but couldn't.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> When y'all take those great pictures are they with your phones or an actual camera? Mine are generally crap for landscape type shots.



Phone camera in my case. I have a Nikon SLR with a hefty lens which I now use very infrequently. My eyes were opened a few years back shortly after I got my Samsung S7. We were visiting a place on the outskirts of Leeds. There was an Anderson type air raid shelter in the grounds and my grandson and I went inside to get an idea of what it would have been like to shelter in one. Grandson was sitting near the door I was at the back so my grandson was heavily backlit. I took a quick “grab shot” no Flash ( first thing I do with a new phone camera is to switch off flash ). I was astonished by how well balanced the exposure was.
I’ve recently got the new iPhone 12 mini and that has an excellent camera.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm back. We now have scones, crumpets and whisky.
> 
> The question now is where to start.......🤔


Simps.
Whisky
Crumpet
Whisky
Scone
Whisky
Repeat


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I use my phone.


Me too.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> I was looking for it, but couldn't.


I found it.
Be happy you didn't.
No place for it imo.


----------



## Paulus (26 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I found it.
> Be happy you didn't.
> No place for it imo.


Cheers.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What on earth do you do with all the stuff you make? Got a huge freezer? Are you not on your own?


I also have quite a bit of flour in stock but just make one loaf at a time and if bored make pancakes which unfortunately I then eat. No bread is kept in freezer. I aim to be self sufficient if the B word turns out chaos as some predict.


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I also have quite a bit of flour in stock but just make one loaf at a time and if bored make pancakes which unfortunately I then eat. No bread is kept in freezer. I aim to be self sufficient if the B word turns out chaos as some predict.



We operate a no Brexit talk rule here If it had already cost you as much as it has me you would not want to talk about it either.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm back. We now have scones, crumpets and whisky.
> 
> The question now is where to start.......🤔


At the bottom, of your list, and work up.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I also have quite a bit of flour in stock but just make one loaf at a time and if bored make pancakes which unfortunately I then eat. No bread is kept in freezer. I aim to be self sufficient if the B word turns out chaos as some predict.


The "B" will be fine with more fish to eat


----------



## oldwheels (26 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> When y'all take those great pictures are they with your phones or an actual camera? Mine are generally crap for landscape type shots.


Any I post on here are with an iPhone7 plus unless old ones from before phone cameras were invented.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The "B" will be fine with more fish to eat


Any fish on sale here has gold dust sprinkled on it and priced to match.


----------



## GM (26 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> It seems I may have exaggerated a little.  The one I was looking at in John Lewis is £239.99 and out of stock. I understand the breadmakers are like bikes at the moment, being in short supply. The last price for the one that I bought was £179.99. We paid £139.99 delivered. A good price but not quite the deal I had thought - sorry obout that.





Thanks for that!... We had a bread maker about 15 years ago, use to set it to work during the night so we'd come down in the morning to that lovely bread smell . Sadly it broke and we never got round to replacing it, but this thread as got me thinking again. Usually we just get a couple of wholemeal loaves with our supermarket delivery, and there's a brilliant coffee shop (Sydney Rocks Artisan Coffee) round the corner from us where we get one of there artisan loaves a couple of times a week. Will keep an eye open for any Black Friday bargains.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Nov 2020)

Busy day. Overcast as forecast with no wind but rain later. Shopping in Coop first then garage to arrange pick up of my car for new front tyres next week.
Nice run out on my trike with little traffic. Only one tourist looking car. The sun did come out later for a short while but at this time of year I prefer dull days as low sun on single track roads can be dangerous with half blind drivers just ploughing on regardless. I am not getting the miles in as I would like so next reasonable day will try the Loch na Keal road for a longer run.
Afternoon fitted my new side bar bag on the seat but not back on trike yet and charged up all my back lights. I have a total of 5 fitted but only use two at a time and the rest are backup ones in case of any failures.
I also discovered that earwax removal is not allowed as I am pretty deaf in one ear now due to wax build up. The nurse I spoke to said they had quite a backlog building up but since I have known her for a long time now she said she would give me a ring as soon as they could start and put me near the top of the list. Nice lassie.


----------



## monkers (26 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Thanks for that!... We had a bread maker about 15 years ago, use to set it to work during the night so we'd come down in the morning to that lovely bread smell . Sadly it broke and we never got round to replacing it, but this thread as got me thinking again. Usually we just get a couple of wholemeal loaves with our supermarket delivery, and there's a brilliant coffee shop (Sydney Rocks Artisan Coffee) round the corner from us where we get one of there artisan loaves a couple of times a week. Will keep an eye open for any Black Friday bargains.



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Panasoni...cEw5R-iC6I6-8U_LfmjGZZM74BJAe0K09sx-Ms1fOAt48


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2020)

Bread makers, I have a Panasonic SD 2500 which I got a few years ago in a John Lewis sale. I purchased it after a friend of ours lent me one of her two bread makers to try out. The one that I borrowed was a Panasonic, it was over ten years old but worked really well. 
What I found reassuring was that my brand new Panasonic was electrically and mechanically virtually identical to the old model, all that had changed was the moulding around the machine and a more sophisticated display. A case of “ if it ain’t broke don’t fix it “


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2020)

I got rid of my bread maker as i never used it.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Nov 2020)

I no longer have a bread maker as I found them mechanically unreliable. I use a Kenwood chef to mix the dough which needs more attention but not much once you get used to doing it that way. Also I can check the rise tho' I never seem to have any problems.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Nov 2020)

I had a Kenwood bread maker and used it fairly often but one day the little stirrer paddle siezed up and refused to rotate at all - so I dumped it.

I might buy another one though as I do miss it sometimes.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Nov 2020)

btw I just read a few pages here to catch up and I'm annoyed that I can't go and see what all the fuss was about on that deleted thread!


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> btw I just read a few pages here to catch up and I'm annoyed that I can't go and see what all the fuss was about on that deleted thread!



Perhaps a forumite who is au fait with what went on could knock up a “Letts Study Guide”


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2020)

My phone has been playing up recently and rebooting itself at random intervals. I was just using it to check a couple of answers in today's Metro cryptic crossword. (I always write them in first so it feels like '_checking_' rather than '_looking up_'!) I was just dictating the clue into Google search when the phone popped up a reboot dialog. Cue a stream of obscenities from me... 

The phone faithfully searched for what I had shouted at it and came back with _*THIS*_ gem courtesy of _The Scottish Sun_!


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Any I post on here are with an iPhone7 plus unless old ones from before phone cameras were invented.


I'd a Nokia 6820 (2003), with a camera.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> My phone has been playing up recently and rebooting itself at random intervals. I was just using it to check a couple of answers in today's Metro cryptic crossword. (I always write them in first so it feels like '_checking_' rather than '_looking up_'!) I was just dictating the clue into Google search when the phone popped up a reboot dialog. Cue a stream of obscenities from me...
> 
> The phone faithfully searched for what I had shouted at it and came back with _*THIS*_ gem courtesy of _The Scottish Sun_!


I'm not willing to believe that story. Wasn't it yourself who "just came across", _"Handjob Alley"_ on google earth a few years ago?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm not willing to believe that story. Wasn't it yourself who "just came across", _"Handjob Alley"_ on google earth a few years ago?


I have to say that you have a remarkably good memory. I struggle to remember my own posts from a month earlier, as you can see above!

Ha ha - I stumbled across somebody who had written about_ Handjob Alley_! (For anybody interested, my original post would not be hard to find, and neither are references to it elsewhere online, though Google have removed the original content from Streetview! It's at the back of Piccadilly station in Manchester.)

As for dodgy reports in _The Scottish Sun_... I didn't even know that there _IS _one until Google accidentally found that article for me.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I have to say that you have a remarkably good memory. I struggle to remember my own posts from a month earlier, as you can see above!
> 
> Ha ha - I stumbled across somebody who had written about_ Handjob Alley_! (For anybody interested, my original post would not be hard to find, and neither are references to it elsewhere online, though Google have removed the original content from Streetview! It's at the back of Piccadilly station in Manchester.)
> 
> *As for dodgy reports in The Scottish Sun... I didn't even know that there IS one until Google accidentally found that article for me*.


Dodgy reports Scottish Sun or another hand job alley?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Dodgy reports Scottish Sun or another hand job alley?


The Scottish Sun. Actually, I just watched the video on that page... It wasn't clear exactly _WHAT _was going on, but that might have been included this time too!


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

You're going to have be careful what you say the next time your phone decides it doesn't want to work.

Shade Chapel is being knocked this weekend by the way. Road closures will be in place Friday to Monday. Council have given the dates as the 26th to the 30th of this month.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

How do folk interpret the following?
_"C19 rate per 100,000 for tests carried out 7 days prior to 21/11 was 333 down from 367 on 20/11. The rate is still too high. We need to keep up the good work and continue to do the 3 big things to protect those we love, our communities and NHS and social care services."_


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> How do folk interpret the following?
> _"C19 rate per 100,000 for tests carried out 7 days prior to 21/11 was 333 down from 367 on 20/11. The rate is still too high. We need to keep up the good work and continue to do the 3 big things to protect those we love, our communities and NHS and social care services."_


I think it is odd that they worked out a week's worth of data separated by only one day! Surely it would make more sense to compare the 21/11 data with the 14/11 data? At least both numbers are a lot lower than the 488/100,000 quoted in Calderdale council's warning dated the 19/11! (That is, assuming that you are quoting a Calderdale source?)


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

Official Calderdale source.


----------



## screenman (27 Nov 2020)

Morning all, coffee has been drunk now carefully planning the rest of today.


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2020)

I have risen!

Must have slept awkwardly, neck stiff and sore. Either that or the viagra tablet got stuck in my throat.

Either way, I always try and be sensible and listen to my body,mso no ride today.


----------



## monkers (27 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Must have slept awkwardly, neck stiff and sore. Either that or the viagra tablet got stuck in my throat.
> 
> Either way, I always try and be sensible and listen to my body,mso no ride today.




Take two, they'll stop you rolling out of bed during the night.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2020)

Brrrr. It's another cold start. Howdo folks.

Stay safe


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2020)

monkers said:


> Take two, they'll stop you rolling out of bed during the night.



isn't that what they do in the old folks homes.


----------



## Paulus (27 Nov 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
The second mug of tea is being drunk at the moment 
Nice and frosty outside with the temperature down to 0.
Fog is forecast for late on though.
A nice walk with the dog soon, and then either out on the bike, or if the fog is too bad, a session on the turbo.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2020)




----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Yay........'tis Fish Friday! 
This week's gone quick.
Taking doggie to vets first thing, then for a walk.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Quite a big sky this morning with the light shining through to the underside of the clouds. Daughter phoned to say expect a delivery today, she wouldn’t let on what it was but I’m sure it will be beer related🍻
Must go for a run soon, coffee first though.
Have a peaceful day folks 🏃‍♀️🚴‍♂️


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Nov 2020)

Good morning all. Cloudy here. Nothing planned.


----------



## dickyknees (27 Nov 2020)

Bore da pawb. Lovely, clear, cold start to the day here.


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Nov 2020)

Very heavy frost , pleased I got a ride yesterday. Today walk with Mrs Kog probably Ivinghoe beacon ridgeway area. On Wednesday Mrs K walked with her sister in the same area .SiL slipped down bank and rolled in mud. I asked Mrs K did you laugh, " I couldn't help myself ".


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2020)

Morning. Back a chilly 31 mile hybrid bimble. The temperature seemed to drop as the daylight came in and my fingers started to get cold. Only need 27 miles to make 4,500 for the year and I think that will do me. Being cold and constantly wet and mucky roads just aren't doing it for me. I am thinking about doing the Marcothon Challenge again this year. Didn't do it last year but did it in 2018. Got to run a minimum of 25 minutes or 3 miles every single day in December. I will have a go. 

Porridge time now.


----------



## monkers (27 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> isn't that what they do in the old folks homes.



Except for randy retired painters and decorators. They prefer a mat finish.


----------



## monkers (27 Nov 2020)

Good morning all. A little grey there this morning, but I'm eyeing it up for a bimble. Taking my time, before I take my bike off the turbo. I'm considering looking out for a bike that we can both use on the turbo instead of keeping having to swap bikes and cassettes over - mine is 10 speed, Danni's is 11.


----------



## GM (27 Nov 2020)

Morning all...Up at 7.30, frosty morning, dog emptied and back in bed with a mug of tea. Might give the car a good clean later, it's a bit muddy. 
Have a good day folks!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> 
> Quite a big sky this morning with the light shining through to the underside of the clouds. Daughter phoned to say expect a delivery today, she wouldn’t let on what it was but I’m sure it will be beer related🍻
> Must go for a run soon, coffee first though.
> Have a peaceful day folks 🏃‍♀️🚴‍♂️


Bottle opener ??


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all...Up at 7.30, frosty morning, dog emptied and back in bed with a mug of tea. Might give the car a good clean later, it's a bit muddy.
> Have a good day folks!


Clever dog you have there, in bed with a mug of tea


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2020)

Good morning. In a bit of a rush. Beautiful day in Lancashire with lots of sun. 😀

I've been slicing vegetables with a mandolin. The results were entirely predictable. The kitchen no longer looks like a bloodbath and I've binned the pinkish bits of previously white cabbage. 

Off for a ride now


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> isn't that what they do in the old folks homes.


I just take half a tablet each day to stop me peeing on my shoes


----------



## The Rover (27 Nov 2020)

@PaulSB

following on from your kinesis post.
this is the other half’s bike, I’ve only ridden it a few times myself but it’s very nice, as before your welcome to take a look.
Cheers Stuart.


----------



## The Rover (27 Nov 2020)




----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2020)

I've cooked breakfast washed up made a loaf and made a cushion cover all before 10.00


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all...Up at 7.30, frosty morning,* dog emptied and back in bed with a mug of tea.* Might give the car a good clean later, it's a bit muddy.
> Have a good day folks!


You spoil that dog you know.
Bet it even has it's own mug.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've cooked breakfast washed up made a loaf and made a cushion cover all before 10.00


Slow down, you'll find yerssen with nowt to do later on.


----------



## GM (27 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You spoil that dog you know.
> Bet it even has it's own mug.




We've got one each 😄


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2020)

Vet run and doggie walk done.
Nipped into local brewery to pick up a case of ale, then dropped into Tesco for a top up shop.
Back home for a cuppa before walking down to the village for fish and chips.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Slow down, you'll find yerssen with nowt to do later on.


I've got now't to do now ...but I'll find something, may go for a walk if I can find my long johns as it is bloody cold here today.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> We've got one each 😄
> 
> View attachment 560398


Suppose the cat gets to stay in, whilst the dog gets taken out.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PE8gVb6DrAw


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2020)

Essential supplies restocked.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Nov 2020)

Knock on the door and there's a delivery driver with a large box.
Opened it up and found this: An Edinburgh Craft Beer Advent Calendar containing 24 cans of beer from various Edinburgh Brewers.
There's a can sized perforation for each day so every day will be a surprise.
The only downside is that I'll have to share with Mrs Tenkay 
The daughter and her OH certainly know how to look after their ageing parents !


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Knock on the door and there's a delivery driver with a large box.
> Opened it up and found this: An Edinburgh Craft Beer Advent Calendar containing 24 cans of beer from various Edinburgh Brewers.
> There's a can sized perforation for each day so every day will be a surprise.
> The only downside is that I'll have to share with Mrs Tenkay
> ...


In normal times Stewart Brewing do very good tours, with lots of tastings. They are at Loanhead.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> In normal times Stewart Brewing do very good tours, with lots of tastings. They are at Loanhead.



I like Stewart Brewing, they usually had a Beer tent at the finish of the Edinburgh Marathon and charged fair prices. An excellent way to rehydrate after a run


----------



## oldwheels (27 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'd a Nokia 6820 (2003), with a camera.


I still have as a spare a Motorola E which does good pictures and has a map app on it. Not Apple so I cannot really get on with it otherwise. I get a special deal of £5 per month from Bt as I had problems getting Vodaphone for a while. Also more portable than the large 7Plus.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Must have slept awkwardly, neck stiff and sore.


I was having terrible problems with my neck. I finally realised that I was going to sleep so late that I was falling asleep almost instantly, whatever position I was lying in at the time. Quite often that was with my head hanging down to the side! 

I have been making an effort to get comfortable being nodding off. It has reduced the discomfort by 50% so I can now (just about) look over my shoulder again when riding in traffic. 

I must start doing some neck exercises too.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Nov 2020)

Started off a bit grey here but sun has appeared and quite a nice day now and not cold.
New side bag is now on the trike and contents of the old one mostly transferred over. Front rechargable lights now topped up and ready to go. Not really for night use but sometimes it gets dark earlier than expected and if it is a dull day sometimes put one on as a safety light. 
Forecast for the next couple of days looks promising so may get out cycling again.
I keep trying to work up courage to used the GTech or the Brompton but never get round to it. If going from my house there are a lot of awkward bits with possible sudden stops and sharp turns. Besides it is all uphill to get back home.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I had a Kenwood bread maker and used it fairly often but one day the little stirrer paddle siezed up and refused to rotate at all - so I dumped it.
> 
> I might buy another one though as I do miss it sometimes.


That is what happened to any I had. The bearings seized up so just dumped them.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Nov 2020)

Wickes have messed up my delivery of materials (sent wrong item), so, DIY delayed. Mrs @BoldonLad has kindly given me the day off, to continue my Cyclechat ABC Saints Names Challenge, "I" (St Ignatius) and "J" (St Joseph) ticked off the list today. A cold and grey 17 miles.


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2020)

Fish and chips purchased and consumed.
Need a beer, or two, to wash it down now.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Fish and chips purchased and consumed.
> Need a beer, or two, to wash it down now.


I too had fish n chips with a mince pie and tea


----------



## screenman (27 Nov 2020)

I have been out and fixed a 2 inch crack in a van windscreen and a large dent in the door of another, feeling very pleased with myself right now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> That is what happened to any I had. The bearings seized up so just dumped them.



Heat is the enemy of bearings. I’ve looked at the Panasonic design which has a " pancake” style motor/ gearbox assembly. The paddle is eccentric which puts an unbalanced load on the shaft. I’m guessing that Panasonic have used cage bearings and probably a high temperature grease. Perhaps the budget bread makers use sleeve bearings which aren’t as resilient.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2020)

Had my camera up the old johnson. All is clear which is good news.
Now peeing blood every 20 minutes and IT HURTS!!!!
Bit of a shambles as I was told to arrive at 12.30........problem being everyone else was told the same.
I was put in a room with the door closed. That was it. 3 BL**DY HOURS I was there.
Anyway... all done for another 12 months.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Had my camera up the old johnson. All is clear which is good news.
> Now peeing blood every 20 minutes and IT HURTS!!!!
> *Bit of a shambles as I was told to arrive at 12.30........problem being everyone else was told the same.*
> I was put in a room with the door closed. That was it. 3 BL**DY HOURS I was there.
> Anyway... all done for another 12 months.



Pleased to hear you are OK!

Seems to be a common problem.

A number of years ago, Mrs @BoldonLad was undergoing followup Cancer treatment, at a hospital near us. Every appointment was for 09:00. Not a problem, except all of the other patients also had same appointment time, by 08:45, the waiting area was standing room only! Plus, some unfortunate people were kept waiting for hours.

The NHS needs to learn what the "S" in it's name stands for. IMHO


----------



## GM (27 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Had my camera up the old johnson. All is clear which is good news.
> Now peeing blood every 20 minutes and IT HURTS!!!!
> Bit of a shambles as I was told to arrive at 12.30........problem being everyone else was told the same.
> I was put in a room with the door closed. That was it. 3 BL**DY HOURS I was there.
> Anyway... all done for another 12 months.





Dave I know exactly how you feel, you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> A number of years ago, Mrs @BoldonLad was undergoing followup Cancer treatment, at a hospital near us. Every appointment was for 09:00. Not a problem, except all of the other patients also had same appointment time, by 08:45, the waiting area was standing room only! Plus, some unfortunate people were kept waiting for hours.
> 
> The NHS needs to learn what the "S" in it's name stands for. IMHO


I was sat in a queue at the local health centre once. Two very disgruntled men were sat in front of me complaining loudly that they had been waiting over an hour and still hadn't been seen. They were pointing at a poster on the wall saying how much it cost the practice if people missed appointments or were late for them. One of them made it pretty clear that _HIS_ time was actually important, and that _HE_ had things to do too!


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2020)

Could be interesting - on now.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Shade Chapel is being knocked this weekend by the way. Road closures will be in place Friday to Monday. Council have given the dates as the 26th to the 30th of this month.


Funny - I had never noticed the chapel and now it is going to go. It's a pity, but looking at the *photos online*, it really _has _to!


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Funny - I had never noticed the chapel and now it is going to go. It's a pity, but looking at the *photos online*, it really _has _to!


Looking at the pictures, I'd agree. Question is why didn't the council do something to protect it. 
They had their chance when it came to the flood defences over the years.

Diversionary route was Littleborough, the A58 and down/up Cragg Vale, and the reverse.


----------



## screenman (27 Nov 2020)

Watched a full earlier called The Wrong Missey, could have been the couple of large G&Ts but it is a long time since I fell off of the sofa laughing so much.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Watched a full earlier called The Wrong Missey, could have been the couple of large G&Ts but it is a long time since* I fell off of the sofa* laughing so much.


Just the once?
Any more and I'd blame the drink.


----------



## screenman (27 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just the once?
> Any more and I'd blame the drink.



Once I fell onto the floor I thought it safer to stay there until the film finished.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Once I fell onto the floor I thought it safer to stay there until the film finished.


So long as you can avoid falling off the floor, it can't be the drink.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Looking at the pictures, I'd agree. Question is why didn't the council do something to protect it.
> They had their chance when it came to the flood defences over the years.
> 
> Diversionary route was Littleborough, the A58 and down/up Cragg Vale, and the reverse.


Even more dramatic pictures HERE. They did enough to get a good look at the chapel, but obviously what they found was too far gone.

I just looked up the chapel on Streetview. I must have cycled past it hundreds of times but have no recollection of ever seeing it! I am usually concentrating on the traffic there, but it is still a bit shocking...







I have just realised that the roadworks by the end of Bacup Rd in the summer must have been for the culvert to be diverted. There was a huge temporary water main installed along the road from between the red and green signs to beyond the chapel behind where the Streetview car was.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Even more dramatic pictures HERE. They did enough to get a good look at the chapel, but obviously what they found was too far gone.
> 
> I just looked up the chapel on Streetview. I must have cycled past it hundreds of times but have no recollection of ever seeing it! I am usually concentrating on the traffic there, but it is still a bit shocking...
> 
> ...


Split into apartments, whose owners won't have got the six figure sums they paid for them.

Viaduct, still being considered as a cycle route(Funding gained) is to go as well.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Viaduct, still being considered as a cycle route(Funding gained) is to go as well.


Just send the lazy cyclists up Knowlwood Rd?






When the roadworks were in place for the diverted culvert, I started going that way instead. I got up it ok on singlespeed so anybody with gears should be fine.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Just send the lazy cyclists up Knowlwood Rd?
> 
> View attachment 560544
> 
> ...


And do what with the money they got to open it as a "greenway" cycle route.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> And do what with the money they got to open it as a "greenway" cycle route.


You've got me going back to the satellite pictures now to see how far that greenway could go...


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2020)

Not clear from the satellite pics... My suggestion for unspent cash would be to sort out the canal towpath between Todmorden and Littleborough!


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You've got me going back to the satellite pictures now to see how far that greenway could go...


Not that far with the viaduct gone!


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## screenman (28 Nov 2020)

I have my head off the pillow, only by a couple of inches though.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2020)

Brrrrrrr. It's bloomin cold today . Def time for the winter bloomers, in fact I may need the extra extra warm military ones today. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2020)

Morning. A cold and murky one here. I have had my early morning run. I suspect I may not be back out to do much later if it stays so overcast and raw as yesterday.

Porridge time.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2020)

Morning gang.
Good news for me is that I have stopped peeing blood and its nowhere near as painful...... almost enjoyable in fact .
I wont bore yous lot but the guy that normally does it is good.....no real pain or bleeding. Twice I have had different people and on both occasions they were rough and left me sore. 

Today is a chill day.
Golf (bear me out here) is from Leopards Creek which is adjacent to Kruger national park. The commentator is a wild life expert and some time is spent exploring the wildlife......its like two programs in one. 
Lpool play Brighton at lunchtime.
Yep....a good chill day


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2020)

Good morning all


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Nov 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Ten degrees at the moment rising to fifteen later 😮☀️
Just seen a motorcycle go past with the rider carrying a “Justeats” bag, perhaps someone is having breakfast delivered!
Noticed the air traffic into Hurn is starting to pick up, a couple of flights went over earlier. 
Second cup of coffee and then either a walk or turbo trainer beckons.
Have a peaceful day folks 🏃‍♀️🚴‍♂️🏊


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Is it Saturday today?


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2020)

Good day to you all. Looks to be grey and cold out and we've had a frost. Not a great deal on today though have several chores to run and must not forget to collect the surprise Wedding Anniversary cake for tomorrow's little celebration.

Wish you hadn't mentioned Kruger @Dave7 as you've put me in mind of the fantastic holiday we had to SA including a week in Kruger.

Time to iron!!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Is it Saturday today?


No Thursday


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No Thursday


That means it's Fish Friday tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, cold and grey again today.

Yesterday’s surprise was to discover that since last Friday it has been illegal for clubruns to cross local authority borders if they are in level 3 or 4. There’s an exemption for informal rides of up to 6 riders but the exemption specifically excludes any rides organised by a club . Like the virus behaves differently depending on who organised the ride 
My local club in Edinburgh has now had to abandon their clubruns on finding this out as staying within the city boundary is just not practicable. Meanwhile the local CTC is still advertising their clubruns, I suspect they don’t realise that they are now illegal.


----------



## dickyknees (28 Nov 2020)

Bore da pawb.


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2020)




----------



## Paulus (28 Nov 2020)

Good morning all from a grey and cool Barnet. 
A damp dog walk soon, and then I shall watch/ listen to some football. A few ales
May be imbibed as well.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Nov 2020)

morning all


----------



## GM (28 Nov 2020)

Morning all...The only exciting thing today is a blood test at 10.20, I know I'm getting a bit forgetful but I've had 4 text messages and 3 phone calls from the GP's reception in the last couple of days to remind me!
Have a good day folks!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Is it Saturday today?


Well, it is.........but its NEXT Saturday.
You may go back to bed


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all from a grey and cool Barnet.
> A damp dog walk soon, and then I shall watch/ listen to some football. A few ales
> May be imbibed as well.
> Stay safe everyone.


Seems like a good plan.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Nov 2020)

Our first frost of the winter, this morning. Clear blue sky, sunshine, and, everything coated in white crisp frost. Haven't ventured out to feel how cold it is.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2020)

It seems to be getting colder here.....very strange as its supposed to get warmer.
Its very grey and raining so maybe that type of day that gets into your bones, if that makes sense.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Nov 2020)

Dry but temp is 5.9C outside and little wind. Plenty of work in the garden to do but more important to get out on the trike.
The Jerusalem Artichokes have to be chopped and lots of tidying up. One self proclaimed expert told my neighbours I had Japanese Knotweed which in fact were Artichokes and I dug some up and gave them samples to prove it. Nobody had ever tasted them before but I rather like them. They are however a pest in that they spread out of control and are difficult to contain.
The diggers are still working away on the opposite hillside even at 7 o'clock this morning. Looks like a road but can see no reason for it yet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Dry but temp is 5.9C outside and little wind. Plenty of work in the garden to do but more important to get out on the trike.
> The Jerusalem Artichokes have to be chopped and lots of tidying up. One self proclaimed expert told my neighbours I had Japanese Knotweed which in fact were Artichokes and I dug some up and gave them samples to prove it. Nobody had ever tasted them before but I rather like them. They are however a pest in that they spread out of control and are difficult to contain.
> The diggers are still working away on the opposite hillside even at 7 o'clock this morning. Looks like a road but can see no reason for it yet.



Probably the new Brigadoon Bypass being built...


----------



## gavroche (28 Nov 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde. Stepson is coming round sometime today to show me his new ebike, after he has bought some pedals for it. Might give it a try only if he insists.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Stepson is coming round sometime today to show me his new ebike, after he has bought some pedals for it. Might give it a try only if he insists.




Have fun


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2020)

Lol


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 560570


OH- NO I've missed a Black Friday bargain.


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 560577


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Is it Saturday today?


Only if PaulSB got two pints, yesterday.


PaulSB said:


> No Thursday


No milk delivered.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> morning all


It is!!!


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> It seems to be getting colder here.....very strange as its supposed to get warmer.
> Its very grey and raining so maybe that type of day that gets into your bones, if that makes sense.


Doesn't bother mine.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Stepson is coming round sometime today to show me his new ebike, after he has bought some pedals for it. Might give it a try only if he insists.


What did he get ??


----------



## gavroche (28 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What did he get ??


Orbea 5.0


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> Orbea 5.0


Very nice.
They do make some nice looking bikes.


----------



## pawl (28 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> It seems to be getting colder here.....very strange as its supposed to get warmer.
> Its very grey and raining so maybe that type of day that gets into your bones, if that makes sense.




That’s what my long deceased dad always said.


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Nov 2020)

Afternoon all . It’s cold , damp and wet here in Coventry today. Mrs exlaser and our daughter were planning a ride but thought better of if . So Mrs exlaser joined me on my 2 mile walk to the butcher.
God these exciting things we do in lock down 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## pawl (28 Nov 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all . It’s cold , damp and wet here in Coventry today. Mrs exlaser and our daughter were planning a ride but thought better of if . So Mrs exlaser joined me on my 2 mile walk to the butcher.
> God these exciting things we do in lock down 😂😂😂😂😂



Exactly the same here Peeing it down.☔️☔️☔️☔️


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Nov 2020)

Cold damp and grey


not been out on a bike for over 4 days due to house moving and stuff - and with this rain the canal paths will be very muddy
getting grumpy


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Nov 2020)

Cold and miserable here. So is the weather.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Nov 2020)

It's 14.2 here and


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Nov 2020)

It’s 5 degrees here and


----------



## screenman (28 Nov 2020)

Just been out for a 3 mile+ walk across the back fields, that is the limit of my excersise at the moment.


----------



## Paulus (28 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Cold and miserable here. So is the weather.


Looks like a lot of the country is miserable weatherwise. 
It is misty and murky here, and 5 degrees C.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Nov 2020)

They lied, the two parcels were not in the post  maybe they will come on Monday


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2020)

I've checked the milk situation and can confirm it is Saturday. We are drinking a lot of tea today so I may have to pop out for more.

So this morning I sneaked out to collect tomorrow's celebration cake. Flowers purchased and hidden in garage. 

No 2 is getting a new TV which I have to collect from Curry's. Popped in to collect it, sorry it hasn't arrived we'll email when it does.

It's about 15 minutes from Curry's to my house. By the time I got home the email had arrived..........of course I do believe the TV arrived in those 15 minutes.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've checked the milk situation and can confirm it is Saturday. We are drinking a lot of tea today so I may have to pop out for more.
> 
> So this morning I sneaked out to collect tomorrow's celebration cake. Flowers purchased and hidden in garage.
> 
> ...



I have ordered a couple of appliances (Fridge/Freezer and Cooker) from Currys during Lockdown, for son No 2. In both cases, I had them delivered (too bulky to collect). Service was OK, but, not nearly as slick as the likes of Amazon. On the bright side, so far, appliances are 'doing the job".


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2020)

Back from Curry's ....... again. The store is closed but the click and collect was very slick. An email arrived letting me know it was in store. Car park is set out in to individual collection bays. QR code at each bay, scan the bar code to sign in, staff come out to check all the usual details, I open the boot and sit in the car, two minutes later TV is in the boot.

👍👍


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Back from Curry's ....... again. The store is closed but the click and collect was very slick. An email arrived letting me know it was in store. Car park is set out in to individual collection bays. QR code at each bay, scan the bar code to sign in, staff come out to check all the usual details, I open the boot and sit in the car, two minutes later TV is in the boot.
> 
> 👍👍



Sounds like a similar system to the one our B & Q was running last lockdown, it worked well till one day they E-Mailed everybody who were waiting for their click and collect and give them all the same time to come for their orders, we only realized what was going on when we found ourselves queuing to get in the carpark, it was chaos.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2020)

Evening all. Been a busy day here. About to sit down and watch Brokenwood Mysteries


----------



## oldwheels (28 Nov 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Probably the new Brigadoon Bypass being built...


Nothing to bypass over there and there is already a track over to a cottage at the west entrance to Loch Teacuis off Loch Sunart. Very remote spot but I think now turned into a holiday cottage only for those who like solitude.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Nothing to bypass over there


Isn’t that the point of Brigadoon ?


----------



## oldwheels (28 Nov 2020)

Turned out quite a nice day here but felt a bit fresh as we say. Got a nice run out on trike but being Saturday more cars heading in for shopping to the big city. All gave me a wave or a burst of hazard lights as they passed except a fancy Audi with a personal number plate spelling MULL. Might as well just shout White Settler as they roared past rather fast.
Only one junk call this morning which set me reminiscing again. In the past when we first came here the only cold calls said something like " Hello this is Lexi in the exchange. Have you seen Dr Clegg anywhere this morning? In Breadalbane St you say ,ah yes he'll be at Mary Ann's, I'll just give them a ring". We did not need to know any local numbers either but just asked for the person by name and got connected. 
Nothing could be regarded as confidential and once allegedly they were accused of listening which brought a response " No I am not".


----------



## gavroche (28 Nov 2020)

I tested the ebike but couldn't really appreciate it because the bike is the wrong size for me ( too big) , the saddle was too high and the handlebar twisted downward too much and I couldn't clip in properly either and he wants to go for a ride with me in the morning. Don't know about that cos he wants to go at a time when I usually get up.
Having said all that, I really like the look of the bike but it is much heavier than a normal road bike. Would I buy one? At £2000, not just now but in the future, who knows?


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2020)

There's some odd board games this year!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EXVVcmoPCbA


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2020)

"White Settler" @oldwheels - love it. Very, very good!


----------



## numbnuts (29 Nov 2020)

It's very dark outside


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's very dark outside


It’s also freezing and very foggy here  I noticed on some of yesterday’s Strava and Facebook posts that anyone that had walked or cycled to higher areas got some amazing sunshine looking down over the cloud and fog.


----------



## rustybolts (29 Nov 2020)

Foggy and clammy cold , who managed to get through Black Friday without buying anything?


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2020)

I have risen!

Foggy out there in Poshshire.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Foggy and clammy cold , who managed to get through Black Friday without buying anything?


Me. Even being a spendaholic there was nothing tempting. Just firms doing their best to sell stuff that isn’t shifting I think. No great bargains that I could see.


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2020)

I am still in bed and it is very dark outside, I am staying here a bit longer. Morning swim starts again next Wednesday it will do me good to get a bit of routine going again.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2020)

Off for a donder before breakfast. I will be back! Unless I get lost in the fog.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Foggy and clammy cold , who managed to get through Black Friday without buying anything?


Me


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2020)

Good morning. It's very dark here as well. Strange that, must be winter. 9⁰C outside which is surprisingly mild. I can't see the sky but the forecast is non-descript.

It's our 40th Wedding Anniversary today. That seems to have happened quickly.

Cake purchased ✔
Champagne chilling ✔
Flowers on table ✔
Card with flowers ✔
Online party with friends and family organised ✔
Not sure there's much else I could do under current circumstances. We should be somewhere exotic but hey go that's life.

I'm having a bit of a tidy round, breakfast and then a short ride at 10.00

Stay safe. Be good?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's very dark here as well. Strange that, must be winter. 9⁰C outside which is surprisingly mild. I can't see the sky buy the forecast is non-descript.
> 
> It's our 40th Wedding Anniversary today. That seems to have happened quickly.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations 🥂


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's very dark here as well. Strange that, must be winter. 9⁰C outside which is surprisingly mild. I can't see the sky but the forecast is non-descript.
> 
> It's our 40th Wedding Anniversary today. That seems to have happened quickly.
> 
> ...



Congratulations.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Paulus (29 Nov 2020)

Good morning all.
Grey and cold outside. Not very welcoming. 
The kitchen floor needs washing. That's about the only job that needs doing today.
Dog walking as normal. 
Barnet FC are on the telly today, playing MK Dons at 1.30 on the BBC red button, so that's a hour and three quarters accounted for. Spurs v Chelski later on.
Another day in paradise.


----------



## Paulus (29 Nov 2020)

I've just got the urge for a proper breakfast.
Time to get the grill going. 
Sausages, bacon, eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes , hash browns and toast.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2020)

Many congratulations Paul. I hope you and Mrs Paul have a great day.

Mornng all. Cold. But not foggy here.


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

@PaulSB congratulations on your Ruby. 

@Paulus when did hash browns become part of a full English? They seem to have sneaked in at sometime. I'd rather have proper fried bread.

Off for walk along Broadsands this morning. Might cut the lawns this afternoon.


----------



## pawl (29 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Evening all. Been a busy day here. About to sit down and watch Brokenwood Mysteries



We’re binge watching.Up to series’s three episode four


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2020)

Before it got light I walked the 500 yards in the dark and drizzle to my garage to get Mrs P's flowers. It seemed reasonable to do this in my dressing gown............. surprising number of people around in the dark, drizzle at 7.20. 

One of them was behaving strangely............no he wasn't wearing a dressing gown 😄..........this guy walks up the dirt track towards my garage, stops opposite the garage, switches on his phone torch, bends over to peer in to the hedge and begins whistling........

.........as I was in my dressing gown I thought it best to ignore him 🤣🤣


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Nov 2020)

Good morning all. Foggy and about 1 degrees here, a little frost.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2020)

I am back. What a contrast. Freezing fog down here and spectacular sunrise up the hill. Can't see the town under the mist.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2020)

Many congrats to Paul and Mrs Paul who I am sure deserves a 🏅


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. What a contrast. Freezing fog down here and spectacular sunrise up the hill. Can't see the town under the mist.
> 
> View attachment 560713
> 
> ...




Lovely photos Mo.


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's very dark here as well. Strange that, must be winter. 9⁰C outside which is surprisingly mild. I can't see the sky but the forecast is non-descript.
> 
> It's our 40th Wedding Anniversary today. That seems to have happened quickly.
> 
> ...




Congratulations I hope that you both have a great day.


----------



## Paulus (29 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> @Paulus when did hash browns become part of a full English? They seem to have sneaked in at sometime. I'd rather have proper fried bread.


I haven't got any bubble and squeak.


----------



## GM (29 Nov 2020)

Morning all....Congratulations Paul, enjoy your day!

Fabulous photos again Mo, very tempted to move up to Perthshire now!


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Nov 2020)

No frost but very thick fog , so my planned 8.30 departure has slipped . Mrs JK acting very strangely at the moment, she is in dining room wrapping Christmas presents and suggested I venture into the loft to get Christmas tree . We NEVER do Christmas preparations this early . One year we didn't put up tree till Boxing Day.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> No frost but very thick fog , so my planned 8.30 departure has slipped . Mrs JK acting very strangely at the moment she is in dining room wrapping Christmas presents and suggested I venture into the loft to get Christmas tree . We NEVER do Christmas preparations this early . One year we didn't put up tree till Boxing Day.


She obviously want to wrap your present without you seeing it.........get up into the loft right away!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Foggy and clammy cold , who managed to get through Black Friday without buying anything?


There was a report just a few days ago that said (I think I have this right).......in a survey they found most "black Friday" prices can be bought 1% cheaper at other times.
So, its a con'........now there's a surprise


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> No frost but very thick fog , so my planned 8.30 departure has slipped . Mrs JK acting very strangely at the moment she is in dining room wrapping Christmas presents and suggested I venture into the loft to get Christmas tree . We NEVER do Christmas preparations this early . One year we didn't put up tree till Boxing Day.


Lots of people seem to be doing Christmas early this year.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's very dark here as well. Strange that, must be winter. 9⁰C outside which is surprisingly mild. I can't see the sky but the forecast is non-descript.
> 
> It's our* 40th Wedding Anniversary today*. That seems to have happened quickly.
> 
> ...



Congratulations and Happy Anniversary


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> No frost but very thick fog , so my planned 8.30 departure has slipped . Mrs JK acting very strangely at the moment she is in dining room wrapping Christmas presents and* suggested I venture into the loft to get Christmas tree* . We NEVER do Christmas preparations this early . One year we didn't put up tree till Boxing Day.



Don't have to be told twice, just do as you are told. You know you will have to eventually


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2020)

@PaulSB mine and MrsDs congrats to you and MrsP......have a good day.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> There was a report just a few days ago that said (I think I have this right).......in a survey they found most "black Friday" prices can be bought 1% cheaper at other times.
> So, its a con'........now there's a surprise




They tend to sell all the crap they havnt been able to get rid of this year... and the year before


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> She obviously want to wrap your present without you seeing it.........get up into the loft right away!


I already know, a long sleeve and a summer cycle jersey from Prendas Cyclismo . I'm buying her a Bosch orbital sander . No honestly it's what she asked for .


----------



## gavroche (29 Nov 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Foggy and clammy cold , who managed to get through Black Friday without buying anything?


Me


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2020)

@Paulus if I may offer a bit of advice......
Don't get upset by @Dirk 's breakfast comments. I mean, he is a man that actually enjoys beers with no head 
Personally (seriously) I can't stand fried bread.......it is way too greasy for even my northern gob.


----------



## gavroche (29 Nov 2020)

Congratulations on your wedding anniversary Paul and I wish you many more.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2020)

Good morning folk.
Little to report here.
Wish I had an appetite as @Paulus breakfast did look yummy. 
Strange part of our problem is that sometimes we feel hungry but the thought of cooking turns our stomach. This last week MrsDs sister very kindly brought us 2 containers of stew which we actually enjoyed.
Anyway....... another chill day here


----------



## GM (29 Nov 2020)

Mrs GM left me her nice deep smelly bath water to jump into, good smelly things that is, epsom salts and other niceties. Soaked for about 1/2 hour till it started to get cold....and before @Dave7 asks, our bath sharing days are sadly long gone 

Tucking into my porridge now


----------



## oldwheels (29 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> "White Settler" @oldwheels - love it. Very, very good!


The term was widely used but now even just Settler would get me banned from the local FB page which of course is run by Settlers.
When I first came here Mull was known as "The Officers Mess". You can take mess any way you like. There were so many retired mainly naval types some of whom were quite snobbish which did not work as snobbery is not a feature here. Others were very decent people and fitted in well. One was an old drinking buddy of mine who was a Rear Admiral and drove an ancient Volvo Estate know locally as the admirals barge. When he died a Frigate appeared for his funeral and burial at sea.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Nov 2020)

When I went to bed last night the temperature was 0C and cars were covered in frost. Got up at 7 o'clock and temp now 6C. Short sharp frost and seems to be forecast like that several days this coming week. Dry with no wind but overcast and probably like that the rest of the day.
Gardening calls as did none of it yesterday. I have a near neighbour who seems to be fanatical and is out in the front garden every day pulling up weeds, pruning and generally shifting things around. She even started on another neighbour's garden next to hers and got rid of any weeds just over the fence. Need to try getting her over on my side as my front garden needs attention but I cannot be bothered just now.


----------



## monkers (29 Nov 2020)

Good morning all. It looks bright here today and good for a bimble. I rode 20 miles yesterday which took more out of me than it should, especially as my average speed was only 15mph. Danni did a 2 hour session on the turbo last night. She'd been out all day paragliding, so she's feeling it too, but the day looks too good to waste.

There's so many posts on this thread that I'm currently struggling to keep up with all that's going on. I tend to spend more time outside when weather permits, so I tend to be here more when it is not. Achey legs or no, I must get out there. Enjoy the day all, hope it's good weather where you are. 

@PaulSB ... big congratulations to you both. Here's to the next 40. 🍾🍸


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2020)

We are off out for a muddy walk, only a few miles but it beats staying indoors.


----------



## rustybolts (29 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's very dark here as well. Strange that, must be winter. 9⁰C outside which is surprisingly mild. I can't see the sky but the forecast is non-descript.
> 
> It's our 40th Wedding Anniversary today. That seems to have happened quickly.
> 
> ...


Congrats ! enjoy the day


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's very dark outside


Couldn't say, couldn't see very far due to the fog.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's very dark here as well. Strange that, must be winter. 9⁰C outside which is surprisingly mild. I can't see the sky but the forecast is non-descript.
> 
> It's our 40th Wedding Anniversary today. That seems to have happened quickly.
> 
> ...


Breakfast in bed!

View: https://m.facebook.com/richiekavanaghmusician/videos/611178396340638/


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2020)

GM said:


> Mrs GM left me her nice deep smelly bath water to jump into, good smelly things that is, epsom salts and other niceties. Soaked for about 1/2 hour till it started to get cold....and before @Dave7 asks, our bath sharing days are sadly long gone
> 
> Tucking into my porridge now


Why me ??? What have I done ??
Are you getting me mixed up with Classic?


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2020)

MrsD's just made me order 5 metres of LED disco lights to put in the caravan for Christmas.
Nice!


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They tend to sell all the crap they havnt been able to get rid of this year... and the year before


Or buy in a load of stuff at a much lower price(packaging may be changing), and it's the older version being sold off cheap. Always fun when the barcode isn't recognised and there's no picture or barcode on the sale card.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2020)

I have just enjoyed a bacon on toast butty......and I really mean 'enjoyed'. May not seem much but its the 1st proper brunch I have eaten for moths.
Fingers crossed I am turning a corner


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just enjoyed a bacon on toast butty......and I really mean 'enjoyed'. May not seem much but its the 1st proper brunch I have eaten for moths.
> Fingers crossed I am turning a corner


Turn another and you'll have gone round the bend!!


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Turn another and you'll have gone round the bend!!


He did that years ago.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> When I went to bed last night the temperature was 0C and cars were covered in frost. Got up at 7 o'clock and temp now 6C. Short sharp frost and seems to be forecast like that several days this coming week. Dry with no wind but overcast and probably like that the rest of the day.
> Gardening calls as did none of it yesterday. I have a near neighbour who seems to be fanatical and is out in the front garden every day pulling up weeds, pruning and generally shifting things around. She even started on another neighbour's garden next to hers and got rid of any weeds just over the fence. Need to try getting her over on my side as my front garden needs attention but I cannot be bothered just now.


Bleeding flytippers.
Why do people assume that the land on the other side of the fence is wasteland, owned by no-one.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> He did that years ago.


 Bitch


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2020)

_CL 7c_


----------



## oldwheels (29 Nov 2020)

There is a danger of turning this into my reminiscences page. In another post I mentioned my old drinking buddy the Rear Admiral. He had lots of scurrilous tales of navy life.
After the wedding of the present queen there was to be a honeymoon cruise and for some reason a warship was chosen for this. It was kitted out with the very best of food and drink for 6 months and my buddy was an officer on board. Unfortunately the king died and the cruise was cancelled. This left the navy with a problem as to what to do so the ship was sent on an extended cruise and told not to come back until the food and drink was finished. They had a great time he said cruising around wherever they fancied and if one port got boring they just moved on somewhere else preferably nice and warm. Sounds plausible.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Or buy in a load of stuff at a much lower price(packaging may be changing), and it's the older version being sold off cheap. Always fun when the barcode isn't recognised and there's no picture or barcode on the sale card.


Just normal business practice.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Nov 2020)

Good afternoon one and all.
Wandered down to the country park with Mrs Tenkay, ran the 5K parkrun route and then wandered back.
Mrs Tenkay is on a forum with a daily photo challenge where each morning five objects are named. One of today’s items was Holly, there’s loads around and lots of berries this year.
I’m noticing more lights and Christmas trees , I know it’s early and I usually have a Mutter and grumble, but this year I can understand it as a sort of “cocking a snook” to the crappy year we’ve experienced so far.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Nov 2020)

Just back from a 5 mile walk


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Nov 2020)

Back from a walk, cold and grey.


----------



## 12boy (29 Nov 2020)

-9C at the moment, 8am,but it will get to 4C by 2pm. Very little wind so I will be off on a ride by 10. Another good day for my SS bike. I am finding my windy winter rides are a lot more work and slower than the same rides in shorts and a t-shirt. Other treats include loading up the truck for the last trip to the balefill compost operation and maybe replacing the light socket and/or switch for the range hood. Maybe Mrs 12 will feel up to a dog walk this afternoon. The dog doesn't get a choice as she needs to maintain her mobility in spite of her arthritis. Much like some of us.
Congrats on your 40 PaulSB, and I hope you enjoy many more. It will be 44 for us in July....where does the time go?
Be careful, safe and content.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2020)

We've been for a walk in the park this afternoon, I cleaned the car this morning, now the boot needs cleaning again, I spent ten minutes cleaning the wheels on the wheelchair when we got back to the car but it still made a mess in the boot. With not being able to get out yesterday I started tidying up the paintwork in the kitchen, I started this morning by painting the skirting boards, I've got a window frame to sand down next.


----------



## gavroche (29 Nov 2020)

When I took Molly for a walk last night, it was dark and I had trainers on. I came to this poorly lit footpath, slipped on some wet mud on the pavement and ended up flat on my back. Luckily nothing broken but I had to finish the walk with very wet, muddy bottom on my trousers. 
I took Molly to the beach instead this afternoon where she had a good run chasing the ball and a dip in the sea.


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2020)

Walk was great, what made it even better was a shop we found at the halfway point, so 3 new tops were purchased for Pam, I enjoy treating her.


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2020)

I shall be checking my bank account first thing tomorrow as my first state pension payment should be paid on the 30th.


----------



## 12boy (29 Nov 2020)

Gavroche, I sympathise . It's not nice to meet people with a runny brown patch on the back of your britches.....or so I've 
been told. Only went 17 miles earlier but though it was a couple of degrees above freezing, it was sunny, the air was pristine and there was no wind. What a gift! This retirement thing ain't too bad.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> -9C at the moment, 8am,but it will get to 4C by 2pm. Very little wind so I will be off on a ride by 10. Another good day for my SS bike. I am finding my windy winter rides are a lot more work and slower than the same rides in shorts and a t-shirt. Other treats include loading up the truck for the last trip to the balefill compost operation and maybe replacing the light socket and/or switch for the range hood. Maybe Mrs 12 will feel up to a dog walk this afternoon. The dog doesn't get a choice as she needs to maintain her mobility in spite of her arthritis. Much like some of us.
> Congrats on your 40 PaulSB, and I hope you enjoy many more. It will be 44 for us in July....where does the time go?
> Be careful, safe and content.


Did it warm up then!


----------



## 12boy (30 Nov 2020)

Got up to 2C during the ride and later to 4C.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2020)

12boy said:


> Got up to 2C during the ride and later to 4C.


We're only slightly warmer, at 5-6°C.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2020)

Morning. We seem to have replaced the freezing fog with rain and wind. Oh well, at least the afternoon is supposed to be better.


----------



## screenman (30 Nov 2020)

Morning all, I dislike dark morning, hail damaged roof on a Ford Mustang to play with today, that will keep me happy for a few hours.


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (30 Nov 2020)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
It's dark, damp, and cool outside. 
Dog walking soon and then some domestics to be done.
Yesterday I found a slightly better deal for my mobile with Virgin. It's now 3GB which rolls over each month with the unused data being added, plus unlimited calls and texts for only £6 a month. I just saved an incredible £1.16 a month for more.
Us pensioners have to watch the pennies.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## screenman (30 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow wheezers.
> It's dark, damp, and cool outside.
> Dog walking soon and then some domestics to be done.
> Yesterday I found a slightly better deal for my mobile with Virgin. It's now 3GB which rolls over each month with the unused data being added, plus unlimited calls and texts for only £6 a month. I just saved an incredible £1.16 a month for more.
> ...



That is about the same as I pay bt for 4g never have reached the limits of data etc and I Use it a lot.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Nov 2020)




----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2020)

Drizzly walk done in the dark. Passing a field of sheep there was about 50 little gleaming eyes looking at me out of the dark. Quite funny.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2020)

Good morning. A bit yucky here. Cold and windy.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2020)

Morning all 

Woke up this morning £600 better off than I went to bed. 
I could get used to being an OAP.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2020)

Good morning everyone. 'Tis grey, misty and damp outside, snug and warm inside! Excellent.

Thank you all for the good wishes, much appreciated by us both. The video party worked well, my kids excelled themselves by arranging for a Fortnum & Mason hamper to be delivered - that's Christmas sorted! 😂

Didn't wake till 7.45 today! Tomorrow's forecast is excellent so I'll be riding which means cracking on with housework this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2020)

Oh yes. Got a letter on Saturday to say I get £200 winter fuel allowance this year. How good is that? Completely unexpected. I'm a proper OAP now!

If they're two people in the house do both get it when the other qualifies?


----------



## gavroche (30 Nov 2020)

Good morning. Taking Mts G's car for a service at 9 am and a trip to see my son later and that's the plan for today. 
Dull and wet here so far.
Have a good day every one.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes. Got a letter on Saturday to say I get £200 winter fuel allowance this year. How good is that? Completely unexpected. I'm a proper OAP now!
> 
> If they're two people in the house do both get it when the other qualifies?


I should know that as my dad and step mum got a payment but damned if I can remember if they got one each or if it was combined. No doubt on the Government website?

Looks like it's £200 in total, i.e. if you both qualify it's £100 each if I'm reading it correctly


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes. Got a letter on Saturday to say I get £200 winter fuel allowance this year. How good is that? Completely unexpected. I'm a proper OAP now!
> 
> If they're two people in the house do both get it when the other qualifies?



No, only one of you will get it, I get it but my Good lady doesn't.


----------



## gavroche (30 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I should know that as my dad and step mum got a payment but damned if I can remember if they got one each or if it was combined. No doubt on the Government website?
> 
> Looks like it's £200 in total, i.e. if you both qualify it's £100 each if I'm reading it correctly


We get £100 each.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes. Got a letter on Saturday to say I get £200 winter fuel allowance this year. How good is that? Completely unexpected. I'm a proper OAP now!
> 
> If they're two people in the house do both get it when the other qualifies?


No I think you have to share it . In my case my mum in law who lives with us was paid £300 , but when I qualified for winter fuel allowance her payment dropped to £200 and I received £100.By next winter mrs JK will qualify maybe the £300 Will be split 3 ways . The anticipation to much for 3 pensioners.


----------



## pawl (30 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> We get £100 each.



Correct


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> Walk was great, what made it even better was a shop we found at the halfway point, so 3 new tops were purchased for Pam, I enjoy treating her.


Do you fancy nipping up here and taking MrsD for a walk......she is always needing wanting new clothes.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Nov 2020)

Good morning all, Happy St Andrew’s Day 

A blustery and potentially damp 9 degrees.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes. Got a letter on Saturday to say I get £200 winter fuel allowance this year. How good is that? Completely unexpected. I'm a proper OAP now!
> 
> If they're two people in the house do both get it when the other qualifies?


No. They get £100 each. I have to threaten Mrs @BoldonLad with heating off, if she doesn’t pay up her £100


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> No, only one of you will get it, I get it but my Good lady doesn't.


Do you let her share your heating.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2020)

Mr WD got his letter last week as well. £200. Better than a slap in the face as they say.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Do you let her share your heating.



Yes, the focus is always that she's warm and comfortable. As I'm on pension credit I also get warm homes discount, but I don't see that, it goes directly to the energy company.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2020)

Morning gang.
A right miserable day here......wet and very gray.
Main task today is sorting out paperwork in the study. 100% my own fault as I procrastinate as I hate (have always) hated it. A couple of hours should do it.
Next is the PoA crap.......the auntie is now in respite but 10 miles away and they won't tell us anything unless I go there and provide proof. Had to do all that at the hospital so why they couldn't pass it on is beyond me.
aahhh well... have to get on with it.


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes. Got a letter on Saturday to say I get £200 winter fuel allowance this year. How good is that? Completely unexpected. I'm a proper OAP now!
> 
> If they're two people in the house do both get it when the other qualifies?


I checked online the other day, and I don't qualify for any other benefits other than a bus pass. I can have the married tax allowance though, which I already claim.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I checked online the other day, and I don't qualify for any other benefits other than a bus pass. I can have the married tax allowance though, which I already claim.


The winter fuel allowance is not, at present, means tested, so if you are state pension age, you should get it. Same as the not to be missed £10 Christmas bonus, thanks to prudent Gordon (Brown).


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> The winter fuel allowance is not, at present, means tested, so if you are state pension age, you should get it. Same as the not to be missed £10 Christmas bonus, thanks to prudent Gordon (Brown).


Interesting, how do you apply for them?

ETA - I've just checked online and it's available to anyone born on or before 5th October 1954.
I was born on the 5th of November.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> I checked online the other day, and I don't qualify for any other benefits other than a bus pass. I can have the married tax allowance though, which I already claim.



I get £100, not sure if Mrs Tenkay gets £100, I'll have to ask. Mrs Tenkaykev gets her NHS Pension as well as her State Pension. I only get State Pension so I transferred part of my Tax Allowance to her which reduces her tax bill.


----------



## gavroche (30 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Interesting, how do you apply for them?
> 
> ETA - I've just checked online and it's available to anyone born on or before 5th October 1954.
> I was born on the 5th of November.


I wasn't aware of the £10 bonus. Do we get it automatically like the winter fuel allowance?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2020)

Interesting all that.
For years MrsD has been telling me the £200 heating allowance is applied to women only so she has nabbed it.
When I feel brave enough I will ask her about that.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I wasn't aware of the £10 bonus. Do we get it automatically like the winter fuel allowance?


Comes in your pension automatically


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Nov 2020)

Dirk said:


> Interesting, how do you apply for them?
> 
> ETA - I've just checked online and it's available to anyone born on or before 5th October 1954.
> I was born on the 5th of November.



Not aware that you have to apply, I certainly do not recall doing so.

Be aware, there are two "benefits" (at least) which apply to heating. The names change from time to time as Politicians mess about with them, but, I think I am using the current names:

1. Winter Heating Allowance. This is a none means tested payment, made, I believe to UK Citizen of State Pension Age (I may be wrong, but, I think even those who have retired to Spain etc, receive it). It is £200 (shared if a couple living in same house).

2. Cold Weather Payment. This is paid only to those on certain benefits, so, it is, effectively, means tested. It is paid according to some formula which involves the temperature. I don't qualify, so, do not know the fine details.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Nov 2020)

gavroche said:


> I wasn't aware of the £10 bonus. Do we get it automatically like the winter fuel allowance?



Yes, as far as I know, it come automatically. I certainly do not recall ever applying for it. I have my state Pension paid directly into my Bank Account, the enormous sum of £10 Christmas Bonus is paid, some time during December, into the same account. I don't know what happens for those who get their Pension Weekly from Post Office (I know at least two people who do this).


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Interesting all that.
> For years MrsD has been telling me the £200 heating allowance is applied to women only so she has nabbed it.
> *When I feel brave enough I will ask her about that.*



Is a visit to A&E at this time worth it, for £100 ?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2020)

The £200 just goes into the joint account. No his or mine here. It all goes the same way anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> The winter fuel allowance is not, at present, means tested, so if you are state pension age, you should get it. Same as the not to be missed £10 Christmas bonus, thanks to prudent Gordon (Brown).


Yep, mine turned up out of the blue. The letter said it is because I was born before October 5th 1954.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Not aware that you have to apply, I certainly do not recall doing so.
> 
> Be aware, there are two "benefits" (at least) which apply to heating. The names change from time to time as Politicians mess about with them, but, I think I am using the current names:
> 
> ...



There's also the warm homes discount that I mentioned up thread, I get this because I'm on Pension Credit and it goes directly to the energy company, but only if they're taking part in the scheme.

https://www.gov.uk/the-warm-home-discount-scheme


----------



## Paulus (30 Nov 2020)

This is the GOV site which explains the winter fuel benefit.
I have a few years to go before I qualify.

https://www.gov.uk/winter-fuel-payment/what-youll-get


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Interesting all that.
> For years MrsD has been telling me the £200 heating allowance is applied to women only so she has nabbed it.
> When I feel brave enough I will ask her about that.


Are you going to ask for 50%, compound interest and a one-off compensation payment?? 

🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Are you going to ask for 50%, compound interest and a one-off compensation payment??
> 
> 🤔




He'll be lucky if Mrs D doesn't slap him if he tries that old chestnut


----------



## GM (30 Nov 2020)

Morning all... You learn something every day here, I never knew about the £10 bonus, an extra bottle of wine I suppose!


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Are you going to ask for 50%, compound interest and a one-off compensation payment??
> 
> 🤔


I will see if I can build up the courage


----------



## oldwheels (30 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> The winter fuel allowance is not, at present, means tested, so if you are state pension age, you should get it. Same as the not to be missed £10 Christmas bonus, thanks to prudent Gordon (Brown).


So far as I remember I got £300 but then I live in a different country.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will see if I can build up the courage


Don’t do it! We will miss you


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> So far as I remember I got £300 but then I live in a different country.


You are giving more clues to you age, born 1940 or before  don’t worry, your secret is safe with me


----------



## oldwheels (30 Nov 2020)

Blustery day here, more autumnal than winter.
Today is the first time in at least a week when I have had a face to face conversation. Cannot count the coop but was at pharmacy and post office. 
Took the car up to the end of the New Road and had a stagger up the track a bit there.
When I got back to the car took a pic towards Ben Hiant and the entrance to Loch Sunart where the Red Rocks lie awash at low water just waiting to snag the unwary. Often the only sign is a small breaking wave and I always felt more comfortable sailing there if I could see them. Good diving spot tho,.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Nov 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> You are giving more clues to you age, born 1940 or before  don’t worry, your secret is safe with me


Quite a bit before actually.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2020)

Getting a bit blustery now. Took the car for a short spin as it’s been sitting unused for a few weeks and want to keep the battery topped up. Definitely no notion to cycle when I saw the state of the roads. Really filthy and wet. 

Popped into both Aldi and the Co-op for a few things so hopefully enough to last the week.

Looks decent enough for another walk after lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2020)

Horrible weather here. Dismal, windy and raining. Went to pick up Mr WD tablets.

Glad to be back home. .

I shall slob for the rest of the day


----------



## Paulus (30 Nov 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Horrible weather here. Dismal, windy and raining. Went to pick up Mr WD tablets.
> 
> Glad to be back home. .
> 
> I shall slob for the rest of the day


I was going to go out, but the temperature is dropping and the rain is coming I have put the heating on and will stay indoors. I have had a message to say that a package is going to be delivered between 12 and 1pm. Even more reason not to go out. I need more tea.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2020)

My ride today was put back to tomorrow as my Good Lady has a hospital appointment for today, we've now had a phone call from the hospital putting the appointment back to tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> This is the GOV site which explains the winter fuel benefit.
> I have a few years to go before I qualify.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/winter-fuel-payment/what-youll-get


You won't get anything - too young.


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2020)

Snow forecast for Poshshire on Friday!


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2020)

LIDL shop done in Ilfracombe and doggie walked around Bicclescombe park.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, Happy St Andrew’s Day
> 
> A blustery and potentially damp 9 degrees.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5eDNvfhCmz0


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5eDNvfhCmz0



Doesn’t matter how often I hear the pipes, my spine still tingles!


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2020)

Was knackered so went back to bed. TBH I'm not sure if I feel better or worse now.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Nov 2020)

Paulus said:


> This is the GOV site which explains the winter fuel benefit.
> I have a few years to go before I qualify.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/winter-fuel-payment/what-youll-get


By the time you qualify the government will have abolished it . Instead they'll send you fleece onesie.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Was knackered so went back to bed. TBH I'm not sure if I feel better or worse now.


Hope you feel better, one way or the other, soon.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2020)

So @welsh dragon went walkabout lastt night and got lost.
Now all of Wales is on lockdown because of the rapid Covid increase.
She has a lot to answer for


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Doesn’t matter how often I hear the pipes, my spine still tingles!



There's a local chap, a retired Pipe Major who does weddings / Celebrations / Funerals etc. 
Seems to be quite a demand for his services and he contributes to the RAF Benevolent Fund.

Happy St Andrews Day 
( Mrs Tenkay is of the opinion that we should reinstate St Edmund as the Patron Saint of England instead of St George who usurped him)


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So @welsh dragon went walkabout lastt night and got lost.
> Now all of Wales is on lockdown because of the rapid Covid increase.
> She has a lot to answer for




What can I say. I was bored


----------



## oldwheels (30 Nov 2020)

Gritting lorry just gone past tho' frost does not seem to be forecast for another couple of days.
Calmac sending out text messages that ferry is running late due late vehicle traffic. 
They don't normally wait but sometimes do if the road is blocked but nothing reported that I can see. 
They did wait 30 minutes once when I was on board for an ambulance. We could hear it coming from miles away and they were certainly tanking it. A courier for a bus party complained bitterly in public that his party were going to be late for dinner in Oban. He got such a doing that I don't think he dared to show his face here again.


----------



## 12boy (30 Nov 2020)

I take it the 100 or 200 is a once a year thing, not monthly?
We are going to have high wind today, but very warm and then wind and possibly snow for a couple of days. The bike will get a rest and I will find other ways to fill my idle hours. I'd like to take the storage shed payment over by bike, and while I could deal with the 25 mph headwinds on level ground , there are places where the cross winds with 50 mph gusts could knock me down or push me off the shoulder into traffic. Climbing hills into hilla strong headwind isn't my favorite either. Yes, I am a sissy, so I'll wait a bit to make the trip.
We've put it off forever but we really need to get a will set up and arrange for quick and easy asset transference, funeral arrangements specified and whatever else will make the inheritance process easy and conflict free for the kids. The problem is we have helped the younger more than the older due to the younger's ongoing health problems and I am not sure what is fair. 
Well, be safe, healthy and happy. Carpe diem.


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2020)

Just learned that our next door neighbour has died aged 94.
He moved out to live with his son about a month ago.
Nice old chap who was fiercely independent almost to the end.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2020)

Well I've ended up doing bugger all for the entire day. Weather has been appalling.

It's online exercise class at 6.30 so I think I'd best get ready and do a few warm up exercises......... otherwise I may seize up completely.


----------



## gavroche (30 Nov 2020)

At last, I managed to get pudding rice at Sainsburys so guess what we had for dessert tonight? 
All home made as well, much better than the watery stuff you get out of a tin.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

Been quiet these last six and a half hours. Is it the Welsh lockdown(pubs with no beer, shock/horror), bloomer's on walkabout, the pipes calling, or something else?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2020)

They are all just waiting for me to go to bed, before rushing off out into their local freezing mists! 

Okay, I give up then. You have my permission to get up now - I'm outta here...


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2020)

Good morning. I'm first but will hopefully be asleep again after a brew. 3.30 when I woke 

It's very bright and clear and we've had a hard frost, not surprising as we're forecast for a beautiful day.

It's No 2 son's birthday so we will pop over to wave through the window this morning.

That's all folks


----------



## screenman (1 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Doesn’t matter how often I hear the pipes, my spine still tingles!



I love the sound of the pipes, one of my favourite albums is by a ban called Clanadonia that we first saw playing in the street when we were up your end of the country, awesome sound.

Nearly forgot, morning all.


----------



## screenman (1 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> At last, I managed to get pudding rice at Sainsburys so guess what we had for dessert tonight?
> All home made as well, much better than the watery stuff you get out of a tin.



Apple pie and custard.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2020)

Morning. Just a degree above but it's dry. The start of the Marcothon Challenge. Not convinced I want to do it now.  There is a great group on Facebook trying to spur each other on though, from the beginner plodders through to very experienced runners. I'll just get out and get it done when I've finished my coffee.


----------



## Paulus (1 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. 
We've been awake since 5 , but have given in as we are not going back to sleep. Tea and coffee has been drunk, and the cats have been let loose.
The weather is set to be nice today with a bit of sun this afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2020)

I am back. 4 miles done. Just another 30 days to go 

Cold but not slippy so quite pleasant.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2020)

Morning all.......hope everyone is well.
Its 'that time of year' again.....every song on the radio is a christmas one. I confess to enjoying some of them-even some of the classics eg Slade----but you can only take so much 
I slept a lot yesterday, was in bed early, so woke early (that's Dave early.......not Mo early).
Its a cold one at just 1° and set to stay at that all morning.


----------



## Paulus (1 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.......hope everyone is well.
> Its 'that time of year' again.....every song on the radio is a christmas one. I confess to enjoying some of them-even some of the classics eg Slade----but you can only take so much
> I slept a lot yesterday, was in bed early, so woke early (that's Dave early.......not Mo early).
> Its a cold one at just 1° and set to stay at that all morning.


I have had enough of R2 Christmas songs already, and it's only been 40 minutes worth. MrsP won't let me put R4 on


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Dec 2020)

Pinch Punch First Day of the Month and No Returns.


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2020)

I have risen!

Already walked Muttley. I can confirm that its chuffing cold out there.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2020)

Good morning. And wow. 1st December already. Only 25 days to christmas

Daek and cold here with temps of 1 deg stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## RichardB (1 Dec 2020)

Good morning! Currently sitting in a little booth watching the dawn come up and manning a barrier. It's bloody freezing. (I've been retired two years but go back occasionally to help out with cover. Part of my employer's site has been converted to a Nightingale hospital, and there is a 24-hour security requirement. Plenty of work for an oldie!) The parts to complete a lightweight build I am doing have arrived, but I don't get any playtime until Wednesday, dammit.

Dawn sky is spectacular.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Dec 2020)

Morning


----------



## dickyknees (1 Dec 2020)

Bore da pawb.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Bore da pawb.



Bora da


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Meh.


----------



## RichardB (1 Dec 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Bore da pawb.



Bore da, sh'mae.


----------



## LJR69 (1 Dec 2020)

Fun fact - I was a piper in the Pipes and Drums of the Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers band back in the 80's - even though I'm a sassenach 

In fact...this is me at my passing out parade in 1985 - I'm the loner piper


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Dec 2020)

Good morning all, cold and cloudy bright here.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2020)

Can't wait for Wednesday when I can go out for a Scotch Egg.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2020)

I had to log in this morning to get on here. What has changed?
Thick cloud but apparently dry. I say apparently as I went out to empty the ashes from the stove and it saw me coming and started raining. Waited until I finished outside and then stopped raining.
I see some have been fined for travelling from level 4 area to Oban which is level 2. Local speculation as to how many made it over to Mull. The boat is the biggest hazard if I intended travelling.
Need to wait and see what the weather settles on doing before venturing out on the trike today. By the weekend it looks to be dry but cold for a few days so there is hope.
Despite the roads being gritted last night the lowest temperature here was 5C. Probably orders come from a central control in Lochgilphead with no idea of varying conditions in different parts of the Region.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Despite the roads being gritted last night the lowest temperature here was 5C. Probably orders come from a central control in Lochgilphead with no idea of varying conditions in different parts of the Region.


Think they play safe these days if there's any doubt. Seems to be lifting a few degrees now here.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Can't wait for Wednesday when I can go out for a Scotch Egg.


Plus 8 pints to help it down of course.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Think they play safe these days if there's any doubt. Seems to be lifting a few degrees now here.


Still frozdicated here.
I am going back to bed for an hour.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Still frozdicated here.
> I am going back to bed for an hour.
> Have a good day all.


If I could actually sleep I would do that too. Have to admit sometimes when the weather is dreadful, I have been known to disappear under the duvet for an hour or so just to rest.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2020)

Its now a massive 3 deg here now.


----------



## RichardB (1 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Its now a massive 3 deg here now.



Sun's out, guns out!


----------



## numbnuts (1 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Its now a massive 3 deg here now.


Same here , but it's 22.6c inside 
PS I've just done me Christmas shopping.....now where did I put the box of cards from last year


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2020)

Good morning, as predicted earlier it is a beautiful morning. I went back to sleep till 8.50 😀

Shortly we are heading out to see No 2 son, hoping to get a ride in this afternoon.

Came across this photo a bit earlier. It's the Post Office on Vatersay, well it was 15 years ago, which is the island south of Barra in the Western Isles. I liked it so thought I'd share.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2020)

Just had my latest newsletter from the TT Riders Association.
Do you think they've used enough stamps?


----------



## LJR69 (1 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Came across this photo a bit earlier. It's the Post Office on Vatersay, well it was 15 years ago, which is the island south of Barra in the Western Isles. I liked it so thought I'd share.



"The isle of Barra. A wild and lonely place..."

10 LJR69 points (can spent at any good Swahili retailer) for anyone who identifies the reference


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

We're doomed, doomed do you hear me.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

We're doomed, doomed do you hear me.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Dec 2020)

Morning all,
Just back from a run with Mrs Tenkay, only a tad over 5K but my first day of a Mo inspired Marcothon. Chilly at the start but it's gloriously sunny here now and feels quite warm in the sun.
I've taken the decision not to attend our annual running club meal later in the Month, it's well organised and socially distanced but I'm thinking that having made it so far 🤞 it would be daft to take a risk.

Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> If I could actually sleep I would do that too. Have to admit sometimes when the weather is dreadful, I have been known to disappear under the duvet for an hour or so just to rest.


WoW......one hour turned out to be two solid hours kip.
Can't say I feel a lot better but a shower should sort that out.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2020)

LJR69 said:


> "The isle of Barra. A wild and lonely place..."
> 
> 10 LJR69 points (can spent at any good Swahili retailer) for anyone who identifies the reference


Frazer - Dad's Army.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2020)

Doggie walked on a Grockle free beach (that'll change after tomorrow, I bet).
Just a few surfers and local dog walkers out.










The building to the left of the large white one on the right, is up for sale - offers over £2.5 million.


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2020)

I took my Good Lady for her hospital appointment earlier, now waiting for a referral, its cold and sunny here, out for a bimble later.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Frazer - Dad's Army.


Keep up there!


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Same here , but it's 22.6c inside
> PS I've just done me Christmas shopping.....now where did I put the box of cards from last year


I have a bundle of Christmas cards I got about 7 years ago probably in a sale and am still working my way through. Since the only people to get actual cards are my grandchildren { with a little something inside of course} they should see me out. Anybody else gets a picture with greetings online.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Keep up there!


I was being specific with my answer to the question; not cryptic like you were.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2020)

Still cold here. I have been sorting stuff out. Had a shower and am now slobbing. Cottage pie for us today


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2020)

I see North Devon is featured again on 'Escape to the Country' this afternoon.
Probably be the usual DFLs who want to keep chickens and start a 'lifestyle' business with glamping Alpacas.


----------



## RichardB (1 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I see North Devon is featured again on 'Escape to the Country' this afternoon.
> Probably be the usual DFLs who want to keep chickens and start a 'lifestyle' business with glamping Alpacas.



And "We want to really get involved and be part of the community!"

Only if the community wants you to, love.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walked on a Grockle free beach (that'll change after tomorrow, I bet).
> Just a few surfers and local dog walkers out.
> View attachment 561118
> 
> ...


Will they take offers


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Will they take offers


Yes.....over £2.5m


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2020)

Sun’s out now. Walk soon I think.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2020)

Specially for all those early risers on this thread.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Frazer - Dad's Army.


Philately will get you no-where.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I see North Devon is featured again on 'Escape to the Country' this afternoon.
> Probably be the usual DFLs who want to keep chickens and start a 'lifestyle' business with glamping Alpacas.


It is also compulsory to keep goats.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yes.....over £2.5m


Have they mentioned the erosion, increasing speed yearly?


----------



## gavroche (1 Dec 2020)

Salut tout le monde. What a boring day so far. I have done absolutely nothing apart from walking Molly of course. I meant to go for a ride but lacked the motivation so it didn't happen and now it will be dark soon. Mrs G put the christmas tree up yesterday and is still adding to it now. All the decorations are silver on it this year. 
Rjght, time to do another puzzle on the computer now and then watch " Tipping point". Exciting isn't it?


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2020)

Went up into my top garden which is complete tip to get a cabbage and got diverted looking for things to throw out. Failed at that as I tend to hoard but am trying to lighten the load for whoever has to clear it eventually.
Came on a couple of diving weight belts as I was checking a couple of fish boxes I wanted for a project. I could hardly lift them as being fairly buoyant I used over 30 Kg. To think we used to wear these as well as a tank and accessories and could still walk about. No wonder we preferred boat diving although we also did shore dives. I always maintained that the medicals we had to pass were just for getting kitted up as the diving was a doddle after that. The only actual diving importance was checking lung health.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yes.....over £2.5m


I will not go one penny over £2.4m


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Salut tout le monde. What a boring day so far. I have done absolutely nothing apart from walking Molly of course. I meant to go for a ride but lacked the motivation so it didn't happen and now it will be dark soon. Mrs G put the christmas tree up yesterday and is still adding to it now. All the decorations are silver on it this year.
> Rjght, time to do another puzzle on the computer now and then watch " Tipping point". Exciting isn't it?


Listen out for the studio noise on Tipping Point.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will not go one penny over £2.4m


Don't blame you!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Went up into my top garden which is complete tip to get a cabbage and got diverted looking for things to throw out. Failed at that as I tend to hoard but am trying to lighten the load for whoever has to clear it eventually.
> Came on a couple of diving weight belts as I was checking a couple of fish boxes I wanted for a project. I could hardly lift them as being fairly buoyant I used over 30 Kg. To think we used to wear these as well as a tank and accessories and could still walk about. No wonder we preferred boat diving although we also did shore dives. I always maintained that the medicals we had to pass were just for getting kitted up as the diving was a doddle after that. The only actual diving importance was checking lung health.


30KG.
Even with my 8mm dry suit I only needed 22.
Fantastic in the red sea........thin suit and 10KG.
Having a bad back I hated those shore dives with a long walk......especially after the dive when you seem to weigh twice as much.
I recall my last shore dive when, walking back, I stood in a hole and felt my back go. Out of action for 6 months, I called it a day.


----------



## screenman (1 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yes.....over £2.5m




Looks a tad small for my liking, most important how much bike storage room.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Dec 2020)

MrsF was having a day’s leave today so we had a pseudo retirement day wandering around the Dalmeny estate next to South Queensferry. Cold but some nice winter light.
















And a barn owl face in a tree...


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 30KG.
> Even with my 8mm dry suit I only needed 22.
> Fantastic in the red sea........thin suit and 10KG.
> Having a bad back I hated those shore dives with a long walk......especially after the dive when you seem to weigh twice as much.
> I recall my last shore dive when, walking back, I stood in a hole and felt my back go. Out of action for 6 months, I called it a day.


Seems a lot but that was with an aluminium tank. A steel tank I need less obviously. On shore dives I had to crawl up until I could get the belt off before standing up unless there were handy rocks to lean on.


----------



## 12boy (1 Dec 2020)

Had a little snow last night which left a thin layer of ice on the street. I would like to pay the monthly fee for my storage sheds, about 10 miles away, but it's below freezing now and will barely hit 1/2C at noon. After going back and forth about whether it would be better to take my Steamroller or my Brompton, neither of which have studded tires at the moment, I remembered my 'Dale is already shod with studded tires so it will used. I usually only ride it with studs when there is a lot more ice and snow, but what the hell....it's safer albeit a lot slower. Can't believe my calcified brain didn't think of this right away. What a putz.​Vaya con Dios.....​


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will not go one penny over £2.4m


Well .......... you ain't gonna be living by the seaside then, are ya?


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have they mentioned the erosion, increasing speed yearly?


No erosion there - built on rock.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Looks a tad small for my liking, most important how much bike storage room.


Did I mention that there is planning permission to knock it down and build something more to your liking?
Basically £2.5m for the plot...........


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2020)

Eee by gum it's chilly out there.


----------



## screenman (1 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Did I mention that there is planning permission to knock it down and build something more to your liking?
> Basically £2.5m for the plot...........




What are the locals like?


----------



## numbnuts (1 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Eee by gum it's chilly out there.


Yes I have just noticed it is only 3.1c out there could get a frost tonight


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2020)

I managed to get out for a bimble, a slow and lumpy 48 miles, rode over to Twycross then meandered back through Congerstone Barton In The Beans, Market Bosworth, Shenton and Witherley, an interesting last hour riding back in the dark, its been a while since I did that. At times on the way back my fixed wasn't in stealth mode as it usually is, I recon the pedal bearings need some oil. It was a bit slow and hard but it was a nice afternoon on the bike, a bit chilly but most of it in bright sunshine


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Seems a lot but that was with an aluminium tank. A steel tank I need less obviously. On shore dives I had to crawl up until I could get the belt off before standing up unless there were handy rocks to lean on.


And me. I would sometimes drop my weights, walk up and remove the tank, then go back for the weights.
Ohhh the joys of shore diving 
I also used to struggle getting my fins ON in the shallow........you lift a leg up and a wave would promptly knock you over.
We must swap some stories.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2020)

@Dirk do you recall that program re walking in Devon........old railways etc.
What was it called ??
I forgot to record it and can't recall the title.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2020)

Light bulbs. Hmmmmm 🤔 is this the biggest feckin' con that's been pulled on the public in decades? It used to be so easy, one fitting and all we had to decide was wattage and pearl or clear!! Simple. I need two light bulbs this evening. Have I got the right size? No. Have I got a large collection of spare bulbs? Yes

Bayonet, large screw, small screw, pins rounded, pins push in. Large bulb, small bulb, pearl, clear, longlife** eco blah, blah, feckin' blah

** What is the point of having a spare longlife (8 years) bulb?? I'll have lost, broken it, thrown it out, binned the light fitting or be dead by the time I need it!!!!?

Grrrrrrrrr..............thanks for listening.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And me. I would sometimes drop my weights, walk up and remove the tank, then go back for the weights.
> Ohhh the joys of shore diving
> I also used to struggle getting my fins ON in the shallow........you lift a leg up and a wave would promptly knock you over.
> We must swap some stories.


For shore dives I sat down at waters edge and put the fins on then roll over and crawl backwards. It did not take much to get afloat. We also had a bucket of water handy so if there was somebody there for support it could be done standing up.
We were once asked to search for a lost anchor by a mad Irishman {also a commercial diver} who at that time skippered a puffer. This was in Tobermory Bay and in about 15 metres. The puffer deck was about 10 ft above water level and I jumped in and never had such a fast descent. I ended up nearly to my knees in silt when I hit bottom.
Our dive master and instructor was involved in the very early days of scuba and some of their exploits then would make your hair curl.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk do you recall that program re walking in Devon........old railways etc.
> What was it called ??
> I forgot to record it and can't recall the title.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 561157



Watched this and enjoyed it. The presenter did a good job of not getting in the way too much.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Light bulbs. Hmmmmm 🤔 is this the biggest feckin' con that's been pulled on the public in decades? It used to be so easy, one fitting and all we had to decide was wattage and pearl or clear!! Simple. I need two light bulbs this evening. Have I got the right size? No. Have I got a large collection of spare bulbs? Yes
> 
> Bayonet, large screw, small screw, pins rounded, pins push in. Large bulb, small bulb, pearl, clear, longlife** eco blah, blah, feckin' blah
> 
> ...


Yes....... we have a cupboard full of them. Wall lights/outside lights.......all with their own $#@*^ fittings.
AND BATTERIES .....We have a draw full of them and still run out of the one we really need.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Our dive master and instructor was involved in the very early days of scuba and some of their exploits then would make your hair curl.


As would the activities shown on _Gold Divers_... In last night's episode, our hero was supposedly diving without any surface crew***. Given that the air was being pumped from the boat and his diving suit was being heated by water pumped from it too, _and _that it was many kms away from help, on a sea prone to sudden changes of weather... it wasn't exactly sensible! 

The water heater developed a fault, fortunately one which blew the hose off, since (as the diver pointed out back on the surface after feeling that he was getting cold), the alternative would have involved steam being blasted into his diving suit and cooking him!



*** Of course, there was _actually _a film production crew up there, and divers in the water filming him! I suspect that he spoke to them on the intercom to ask what was up with the hot water, and that they _pulled_ the hose off before he cooked.

In other news... I just read a funny tweet sent to Donald Trump: "_Arguing with an idiot is like playing chess with a pigeon - it will knock over all of the pieces, sh*t on the board, and strut about as if it has won anyway_"!


----------



## RichardB (1 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes....... we have a cupboard full of them. Wall lights/outside lights.......all with their own $#@*^ fittings.
> AND BATTERIES .....We have a draw full of them and still run out of the one we really need.



I have a cupboard full of CFL bulbs - you know, the ones that nobody liked because they were dim and slow and dreary and expensive and terribly environmentally damaging, but the electricity company used to send you lots of to make up their 'green' targets, and which everybody knew would be superseded by the massively better LED bulbs in a couple of years, but which Dutch company Philips had a massive stock of, and who had huge influence with the people who wrote the policies that led to your electricity company ... etc etc.

I used to buy an LED bulb (not cheap) with the weekly shop every so often, and now every bulb in the house is an LED. The house is bright, my electricity bills are much lower, and ... I have a cupboard full of CFL bulbs that I can't get rid of.


----------



## Paulus (1 Dec 2020)

Good evening gentle folk.
Blimey, it's cold up here tonight. Down to 3c at the moment and due to go down to 0c.
Nothing on the telly box that I want to watch at the mo. So I am hanging around here for a while. 
I have the Blues show on the BBC sounds page playing last nights show.


----------



## 12boy (1 Dec 2020)

Got back from my slooow ride on the 'Dale AKA "The Pig". Sun, rain, sleet, some hail and some snow. Wasn't fast and the B17 Narrow aint narrow enough, but the ride was a lot of fun. Due to the low pressure 1.9 tires and the long wheelbase it was really comfortable, maybe even plush. Toes got a little cold but everything else was perfect. There is something about a pleasant ride in crap weather that is such a rush.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good evening gentle folk.
> Blimey, it's cold up here tonight. Down to 3c at the moment and due to go down to 0c.
> Nothing on the telly box that I want to watch at the mo. So I am hanging around here for a while.
> I have the Blues show on the BBC sounds page playing last nights show.


I watched The Yorkshire Vet. Got the thing about the Dambusters on and half watching while browsing.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2020)

Watching a programme on YouTube about finding the skeleton of King Richard lll in a Leicester car park.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2020)

Well folks I may be in deep trouble or at the least not very popular. It's the AGM of an organisation I belong to tomorrow. Everything is online this year, voting, adoption of accounts, the meeting etc. On Monday I read the accounts and spotted a glaring error. Curious I read on in some detail to discover several more errors. Monday was the deadline for voting so I voted against the adoption of the accounts and emailed the Chair to say why. I'm sure I'm the only person who will have read the accounts so they will get adopted!!!

Today I got an email from the Treasurer explaining his reasoning on a number of points and agreeing with my view there is an error. Treasurer provided an explanation of how it would be corrected. So I read this, checked his figures...............................and sent back a spreadsheet showing why his proposed correction is also wrong!!!!!!  He emailed back to agree.................................

All this because a single digit was incorrect caused by using an Excel spreadsheet to round up and down and not checking the answer!  The human brain will always be better than any spreadsheet....................


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2020)

On this evening's Metro loop, I added a little detour up the A6033 towards Littleborough to see what was happening at the chapel site... The building has already gone!

Then...






And now...


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> On this evening's Metro loop, I added a little detour up the A6033 towards Littleborough to see what was happening at the chapel site... The building has already gone!
> 
> Then...
> View attachment 561220
> ...


Really sad part is the water has been diverted. The building didn't require knocking.

Council are doing way too much of this, this year.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Really sad part is the water has been diverted. The building didn't require knocking.
> 
> Council are doing way too much of this, this year.


I thought it was just a temporary diversion? I couldn't see into the culvert because the site is fenced off. I was holding my phone up high over the fence.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I thought it was just a temporary diversion? I couldn't see into the culvert because the site is fenced off. I was holding my phone up high over the fence.


All part of the new flood defences for the valley. The major part of the work done early this year. Shortly before and after the flooding. Work had already started on diverting the water flow, this time last year.


----------



## screenman (2 Dec 2020)

Morning all, not a clue what I watched last night.


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2020)

Morning all fellow retirees.
It's dark and cool out there this morning.
My mug of tea tastes good, and I am contemplating the day.
After the usual dog walk across the fields, I am meeting my son for a burrito lunch 

Uncle Ernie has come up trumps again, 2x£25

Another busy day in paradise.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. Still dark but looks to be calm and dry outside. Really poor sleep, woke at 3.00am and though I stayed in bed till 6.00 don't think I slept.

No PB win in this house for December. £50k would have been enough, I'm not greedy.

Aforementioned AGM this morning, usual housework chores and I have to discover why the rear wheel on my bike continues to go round when I pull the lever!! 

Hopefully get a ride this afternoon........


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

RichardB said:


> I have a cupboard full of CFL bulbs - you know, the ones that nobody liked because they were dim and slow and dreary and expensive and terribly environmentally damaging, but the electricity company used to send you lots of to make up their 'green' targets, and which everybody knew would be superseded by the massively better LED bulbs in a couple of years, but which Dutch company Philips had a massive stock of, and who had huge influence with the people who wrote the policies that led to your electricity company ... etc etc.
> 
> I used to buy an LED bulb (not cheap) with the weekly shop every so often, and now every bulb in the house is an LED. The house is bright, my electricity bills are much lower, and ... I have a cupboard full of CFL bulbs that I can't get rid of.


A couple/few questions (showing my ignorance).
Can you get LED bulbs with the same bayonet fittings ?
Do LED bulbs produce more heat (some of our shades are very clear about the bulb power we can use.


----------



## RichardB (2 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hopefully get a ride this afternoon........



I'm guessing on the bike. 

Up at 5 here, in work by 6.40, now sitting at this barrier again. Quite nice really - PC with internet, two-hour stints before relief comes, and my supervisor is bringing me a coffee shortly - and he makes good coffee. I've had worse jobs. Block of shifts ends today, then no work until just before Christmas. Time to play with the new bits for the lightweight build.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

A quick good morning before I nip to Aldi.
I seemed to spend half of yesterday in bed. When that fatigue strikes its a real b*stard.
I woke ok at 0600.
Back in bed 0800--10.00
Up for an hour
Back in bed for 2 hours.
And each time I really slept heavy.
Feel much better this morning though (I think).


----------



## RichardB (2 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A couple/few questions (showing my ignorance).
> Can you get LED bulbs with the same bayonet fittings ?
> Do LED bulbs produce more heat (some of our shades are very clear about the bulb power we can use.



Ours are all BC (bayonet) fittings, so a straight swap. Don't know about ES/SES fittings, but I would imagine the same. LED bulbs run cool (makes sense, they are drawing a lot less power) so no issues with heat. Just make sure you get the equivalent power right - a 7W LED bulb gives the same light as a 40W incandescent (approximate figures, don't rely) - so check the packaging. Get one, you won't regret it!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2020)

Woohoo - I know that's not allowed......😄

Pfizer vaccine approved for UK use. Get your sleeves rolled chaps and chapesses.


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Woohoo - I know that's not allowed......😄
> 
> Pfizer vaccine approved for UK use. Get your sleeves rolled chaps and chapesses.


Are you sure it's in the arm?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2020)

@Dave7 - I read this article last night which brought you to mind. I thought you might find it interesting.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...catching-the-virus?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Other


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Are you sure it's in the arm?


Tell you what I'll drop me kecks if I have to........


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2020)

Morning. Was in earlier but it was quiet.

10k run done, bath had and now sat down with my brekkie. Mild at the moment but the temperature is to drop steadily as the day goes on and the next couple of nights look cold with the chance of sleety showers so might be slippy.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A couple/few questions (showing my ignorance).
> Can you get LED bulbs with the same bayonet fittings ?
> Do LED bulbs produce more heat (some of our shades are very clear about the bulb power we can use.




Maybe And No.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2020)

Morning. I fell asleep in the chair last night. No idea what was on the TV at the time
And I didn't win on the PB's again. 
Cold, damp.and misty here.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Talking of LEDs; I've recently changed all of the lighting in my caravan over to LED. Quite a saving on current draw when using the van off grid.
Good news on the vaccine, hopefully us old gits will be at the head of the queue.
Doggie walking first thing then a stroll down to the village for some shopping and a swift Scotch egg (or two) on the way back.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Dec 2020)

Good morning all, forecast not too bad for today. 

Still getting to grips with the laws re crossing over the level 3 and 4 local authority boundaries. Informal rides are allowed to cross into a neighbouring authority but they are limited to 6 people from 2 households. Club rides are allowed 7 people from 7 households, obviously a much bigger risk and hence the extra restriction on them that they are not allowed across the boundary. The local CTC have now taken this on board and are attempting to keep a programme of rides going, somehow limiting them to within the city boundary. Basically the roads you would normally take to leave the city, only now when you reach the boundary, the point where normally you’d start to breathe fresh air and escape the traffic, now you have to turn around and head back into it all again


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Dec 2020)

Thanks for the reminder to check my PB's , last month was best ever £25 x6 . Would be nice to get another PB on my PB's


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Talking of LEDs; I've recently changed all of the lighting in my caravan over to LED. Quite a saving on current draw when using the van off grid.
> Good news on the vaccine, hopefully us old gits will be at the head of the queue.
> Doggie walking first thing then a stroll down to the village for some shopping and *a swift Scotch egg (or two) on the way back*.



Main meal or starter??


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2020)

RichardB said:


> I'm guessing on the bike.
> 
> Up at 5 here, in* work* by 6.40, now sitting at this barrier again. Quite nice really - PC with internet, two-hour stints before relief comes, and my supervisor is bringing me a coffee shortly - and he makes good coffee. I've had worse* job*s. Block of *shifts* ends today, then no *work* until just before Christmas. Time to play with the new bits for the lightweight build.



We don't like foul language on the Retirement Thread, certain words are definitely discouraged. They may be used, occasionally, when making nostalgic references to the days before retirement.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

RichardB said:


> Ours are all BC (bayonet) fittings, so a straight swap. Don't know about ES/SES fittings, but I would imagine the same. LED bulbs run cool (makes sense, they are drawing a lot less power) so no issues with heat. Just make sure you get the equivalent power right - a 7W LED bulb gives the same light as a 40W incandescent (approximate figures, don't rely) - so check the packaging. Get one, you won't regret it!


We replaced our kitchen light with an LED strip light.... not cheap but its amazing.
I had no idea about equivalent power etc being so different.
We have 3 lights in the lounge/diner and its miserable with those crap bulbs.


----------



## GM (2 Dec 2020)

Morning all...  No PB wins again


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> We don't like foul language on on the Retirement Thread, certain words are definitely discouraged. They may be used, occasionally, when making nostalgic references to the days before retirement.


Please accept a double like for that. Reading the OP made me quite ill


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Thanks for the reminder to check my PB's , last month was best ever £25 x6 . Would be nice to get another PB on my PB's


I've just checked 😱 . There is obviously a massive fraud taking place at NS & I , I demand a recount. I am not going to accept this result. I must have won something . They'll regret messing with Donald J Kog .


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Main meal or starter??


Substantial........


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2020)

Morning I just got up  and it's  outside


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Pfizer vaccine approved for UK use. Get your sleeves rolled chaps and chapesses.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

Back from Aldi.
Now, when I went it was dark and raining so visibility not good.
Coming down our close were 2 lads on bike. Head to toe in black clothing. Not one light between them and nothing reflective that I could see.
Obviously on a suicide mission.l

So........not sure what to do about this or if I can do anything. Any ideas???
The auntie was in hospital 6 weeks.
We were told emphatically that we could not visit and could not take clean night clothes in or take the worn stuff away.
She has now been transferred to a respite home and we were asked to collect her worn clothes..... nighties and underwear. It had all been stuffed in a bag and left for 6 weeks !!!
On opening it, everything is green moldy and had to go straight in the bin.
Who can I complain to ???
Do I have a chance of getting anywhere ??


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Back from Aldi.
> Now, when I went it was dark and raining so visibility not good.
> Coming down our close were 2 lads on bike. Head to toe in black clothing. Not one light between them and nothing reflective that I could see.
> Obviously on a suicide mission.l
> ...



You could complain to the Hospital Management, as for getting anywhere, I would not hold my breath. Covid has become an excuse for poor service everywhere, NHS is no exception IMHO. 

Many years before Covid (in the "Blair Years" actually), I had reason to complain about my late mothers care (I use that term loosely), in our local hospital. They did go through the motions of humouring me, but, no actual result, although, presumably "lessons where learned".


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2020)

Damp sort of day and outside temp is only 4.9C at the back of my house. Nice moon shining in my kitchen window when I got up and forecast is for colder weather and sleet showers for a couple days.
Calmac latest text is boat is 20 minutes late due a medical emergency. Probably nothing serious if only a short delay.
Miserable £25 from PB this month. 
Had to get out early and leave car keys in the ignition as garage is to pick the car up and take it down for new front tyres. Since I had the keys out early they probably won't come until about 5 o'clock.
One local left his keys in overnight and got into a terrible panic when he got up to find his car had vanished. He had forgotten the garage was collecting it early.


----------



## RichardB (2 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> We don't like foul language on the Retirement Thread, certain words are definitely discouraged. They may be used, occasionally, when making nostalgic references to the days before retirement.



I'm Very Sorry And I Won't Do It Again.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2020)

RichardB said:


> I'm Very Sorry And I Won't Do It Again.



You are forgiven.... this time


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2020)

Having said slightly unkind words about the local garage I looked out the window and my car has gone but replaced by one of their hire cars. Service.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 561234


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2020)

I'm Emulsioning our kitchen today, currently doing the fiddly bits with a brush, now stopped for a  .


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 561243


Keep it. If they can’t find a reliable vaccine for the common cold which is a coronavirus in tens of years, they ain’t sticking something in me that’s been produced in months!


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Keep it. If they can’t find a reliable vaccine for the common cold which is a coronavirus in tens of years, they ain’t sticking something in me that’s been produced in months!


Makes more sense, along with money, not to have a cure for the common cold available. Just think of all those "cold cures" that would disappear from the shelves if they allowed a cure.


Edited to say, maybe they have!
https://www.menshealth.com/uk/health/a29084106/scientists-may-have-found-a-cure-for-the-common-cold/


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have to discover why the rear wheel on my bike continues to go round when I pull the lever!!


The little one is a gear lever, Paul... Try the bigger one in front of it!  

I woke up early (09:45) because I forgot to turn the timer off on the CH after my cold-suffering bubble pal went home yesterday. It gets too warm in here if I am still in bed. 

Considering that at 05:15 I was still awake, I don't feel rested. In fact (as usual), I feel more tired now than I do before going to bed! That's what comes of messing about with screenfuls of geometric shapes until 02:30 and then putting the TV on...


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2020)

These lockdown rules make no sense whatsoever. I can't have anyone in my home or in my garden, but I can meet up with 4 people, from 4 different houses indoors or outdoors .

Gyms are open, as are most other places. I can go on holiday anywhere in Wales, but I can't have anyone in my home or garden. What a load of b******s.


----------



## RichardB (2 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Keep it. If they can’t find a reliable vaccine for the common cold which is a coronavirus in tens of years, they ain’t sticking something in me that’s been produced in months!



Now, I am as cynical as anyone about all of this, but I'm not worried about the short time-scale. There was a scientist on TV recently explaining this. Apparently, the development and testing phases have taken exactly as long as they would usually do, and have not been compromised. The length of time a vaccine takes to be ready is mainly composed of waiting for funding decisions, bureaucratic delays while committees are got together, and so on. Once you fast-track all the peripheral stuff, getting a vaccine to market is indeed a relatively quick process. That made a lot of sense to me, and I can accept it.

There's probably a lesson for the future here as well.


----------



## RichardB (2 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> These lockdown rules make no sense whatsoever. I can't have anyone in my home or in my garden, but I can meet up with 4 people, from 4 different houses indoors or outdoors .
> 
> Gyms are open, as are most other places. I can go on holiday anywhere in Wales, but I can't have anyone in my home or garden. What a load of b******s.



As I read on Twitter yesterday: "I can sleep with the same woman for 37 years, but I can't share a restaurant table with her."


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2020)

Apparently the base for all the vaccines has been ready to go since the Ebola outbreak. They wanted to be ready for the off just for this scenario.

I wouldn't have a problem with dropping my bloomers to have the jab.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> You are forgiven.... this time


Hang on..... lets not be too hasty. Has he said his hail Mary's ??


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently the base for all the vaccines has been ready to go since the Ebola outbreak. They wanted to be ready for the off just for this scenario.
> 
> I wouldn't have a problem with dropping my bloomers to have the jab.


Sh*t......YOU might not have a problem but what about the poor guy who has do it .
He may never recover


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> These lockdown rules make no sense whatsoever. I can't have anyone in my home or in my garden, but I can meet up with 4 people, from 4 different houses indoors or outdoors .
> 
> Gyms are open, as are most other places. I can go on holiday anywhere in Wales, but I can't have anyone in my home or garden. What a load of b******s.


And pubs can't sell alcohol. In Wales at least.


----------



## RichardB (2 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hang on..... lets not be too hasty. Has he said his hail Mary's ??



Thrice have I done so.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> And pubs can't sell alcohol. In Wales at least.


No wonder people scratch their heads and say "sod it" I will do my own thing.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

RichardB said:


> Thrice have I done so.


In that case I feel I speak for the majority and join BoldonLad in saying "you are indeed forgiven my child".


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sh*t......YOU might not have a problem but what about the poor guy who has do it .
> He may never recover




tough


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> These lockdown rules make no sense whatsoever. I can't have anyone in my home or in my garden, but I can meet up with 4 people, from 4 different houses indoors or outdoors .
> 
> Gyms are open, as are most other places. I can go on holiday anywhere in Wales, but I can't have anyone in my home or garden. *What a load of b******s.*



Agreed.

The Engineer has just been here to service our CH Boiler (masks all round).

We are in Tier 3 (England). He was having a moan that, under the rules, he cannot visit his holiday cottage, in Northumberland, and stay over night, but, he can, and is, about to fly (with numerous strangers) to Canary Islands for a holiday?

Madness.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The Engineer has just been here to service our CH Boiler (masks all round).
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Keep it. If they can’t find a reliable vaccine for the common cold which is a coronavirus in tens of years, they ain’t sticking something in me that’s been produced in months!


I'm not sure if you're entirely serious about this. I've had some similar concerns but I came across a very authoritative article which explains how everything has gone through so quickly. I'm not concerned at all. The article only refers to the Oxford vaccine.

I will try to find it for you but the basics are this. The Oxford team decided years ago to create a basic vaccine which could be the building block of a new vaccine should it ever be needed. This decision was taken after the last Ebola outbreak when there was nothing available.

The basic vaccine is a chimpanzee cold to which it is possible to "bolt on" other necessary bits. Once the Chinese released the DNA structure of Covid-19 Oxford was able identify what needed adding to the basic vaccine. Effectively they had a huge head start.

The practical issues regarding getting a vaccine approved primarily revolve around money, trial volunteers, production and results review.

Funding was not an issue when normally the process can take years of application and rejection. People were falling over themselves to volunteer to be in the trials - usually finding 30000 volunteers takes a long time. The approval bodies agreed to fast track everything and of course we know AstraZeneca took the chance on starting production ahead of approval.

Fundamentally what has happened is everyone got on with it, removed all the usual hurdles such as funding and when coupled with Oxford already having the basic vaccine things could move very fast.

In our age group I doubt there's enough Pfizer for us. I'd expect to be offered Oxford and I've no hesitation in accepting.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2020)

Apologies @welsh dragon @RichardB you obviously type faster than me. 😄


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

Re the hospital cockup with the aunties night clothes.
Been onto the complaints department. Sounds like it will be a straight forward process before we are awarded costs.
No idea how long it will take but I got the impression of weeks** rather than months.
**how many weeks is a different matter.


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2020)

Starters......


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not sure if you're entirely serious about this. I've had some similar concerns but I came across a very authoritative article which explains how everything has gone through so quickly. I'm not concerned at all. The article only refers to the Oxford vaccine.
> 
> I will try to find it for you but the basics are this. The Oxford team decided years ago to create a basic vaccine which could be the building block of a new vaccine should it ever be needed. This decision was taken after the last Ebola outbreak when there was nothing available.
> 
> ...


I’ll give it a few years I think. They are already warning the side effects can be so nasty for some that they’re worried they won’t go back for the second dose. I’d rather wait and see if there’s any other side effects going to pop up long term.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Starters......
> 
> View attachment 561252


Doesn't look like any scotch egg I have ever seen.
Does look nice though.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ll give it a few years I think. They are already warning the side effects can be so nasty for some that they’re worried they won’t go back for the second dose. I’d rather wait and see if there’s any other side effects going to pop up long term.


 
Well if they offer it to me I'll take it and worry about the side effects later.


----------



## gavroche (2 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ll give it a few years I think. They are already warning the side effects can be so nasty for some that they’re worried they won’t go back for the second dose. I’d rather wait and see if there’s any other side effects going to pop up long term.


If by long term you mean 20 years from now, it won't concern me as it is likely I won't be around then, being 70 now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Dec 2020)

Given the SNP’s record on healthcare, I doubt I’ll be seeing the vaccine before mid summer


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Given the SNP’s record on healthcare, I doubt I’ll be seeing the vaccine before mid summer




At my Dr's I will be lucky to EVER get it. Seriously


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2020)

Main course......


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ll give it a few years I think. They are already warning the side effects can be so nasty for some that they’re worried they won’t go back for the second dose. I’d rather wait and see if there’s any other side effects going to pop up long term.


Mo if you felt I was trying to tell you to get vaccinated apologies. Just wanted to explain why it's so quick. 

Six months ago I was arguing we'd be lucky to see a vaccine in 2021 because these things usually take 10 years.


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2020)

Puddin'....






Cotleigh brewery 'Barn Owl'.


----------



## RichardB (2 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> In that case I feel I speak for the majority and join BoldonLad in saying "you are indeed forgiven my child".



Phew! [Fx: puts away My First Seppuku Kit] Thanks!




PaulSB said:


> Apologies @welsh dragon @RichardB you obviously type faster than me. 😄



Your answer was much better, to be fair.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Dec 2020)

Good afternoon people.

Mrs Tenkay went to the Gym this morning and I took advantage of her absence by wrapping up her Christmas presents and stashing them away. Hopefully in a couple of weeks time I'll be able to remember where I hid them
No Premium Bond winnings this Month, I've purchased some more which will be entering next months draw. the Money was earning 0.1% in my 'Savings" account so I thought it wiser to move the funds across.
It's also my "two pension payments" month which will help with Christmas expenses.


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2020)

It's good to know that my first state pension payment isn't going to waste.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mo if you felt I was trying to tell you to get vaccinated apologies. Just wanted to explain why it's so quick.
> 
> Six months ago I was arguing we'd be lucky to see a vaccine in 2021 because these things usually take 10 years.


Course not. I know what you meant. xx

I just don’t fancy being among the early uptake. Given I live on my own, exercise on my own and no longer have elderly dependents, I will take my chances for a while I think, that’s all. 

.....and the rain is now on. A lazy afternoon ahead I think.


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2020)

Sun's out here.......and I've left my sun glasses at home! Will be squinting all the way back home.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sun's out here.......and I've left my sun glasses at home! Will be squinting all the way back home.


Here, borrow mine. 🕶 Lol


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2020)

@welsh dragon - let's see if I agree with your assessment of the Galaxy Tab A (2019) 10.1...!

My 2012 mk 1 Galaxy Tab 8.9 has served me well, but it is well past its best. I can't test my games on it, and many other apps won't run on it either.

I got a £30 windfall a few weeks ago when soltydog kindly split the profit with me after selling on something that I had previously sold to him. That money was sitting in my PayPal account just waiting to be spent... 

I had been thinking of bidding on a secondhand tablet but there is always the chance of getting something in poor condition and regretting it. Then I spotted an ex-demo Tab A in 'Class-A' condition going for £134.99. The company stated that the condition is excellent, at worst a few minor scratches on the rear of it. I will be buying a cover for it anyway, so that's no problem. I got another £4.72 back from TopCashBack so it has effectively only cost me £100 and I'm sure that I will get some money given to me at Christmas to put towards it. 

If I can get 5+ years out of this device then I will be very pleased!

Most people are not using tablets these days - they either go up in size to a laptop, or down to a 'phablet' (*ph*one t*ablet* - a big smartphone) but I really like them for web browsing and games. 

I will do a special tablet version of my game which currently is optimised for 4.5-6.5 inch phone screens. (It does resize itself to fit the screen but there is a limit to how small things can be before you can't see them properly or click on them with a finger without accidentally straying onto something else!)


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> @welsh dragon - let's see if I agree with your assessment of the Galaxy Tab A (2019) 10.1...!
> 
> My 2012 mk 1 Galaxy Tab 8.9 has served me well, but it is well past its best. I can't test my games on it, and many other apps won't run on it either.
> 
> ...




Yep. 5 years would be good. Well tried and tested tablet. Its a mid range one so won't break the bank.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not sure if you're entirely serious about this. I've had some similar concerns but I came across a very authoritative article which explains how everything has gone through so quickly. I'm not concerned at all. The article only refers to the Oxford vaccine.
> 
> I will try to find it for you but the basics are this. The Oxford team decided years ago to create a basic vaccine which could be the building block of a new vaccine should it ever be needed. This decision was taken after the last Ebola outbreak when there was nothing available.
> 
> ...


Have you got a link for this - I would like to read more about it
partly to be able to convince people who are doubters

Thanks


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2020)

Emulsioning finished, kitchen refreshed, now having a . Just need to tidy up and its job done. I've done more DIY this year than I've done for years.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2020)

RichardB said:


> As I read on Twitter yesterday: "I can sleep with the same woman for 37 years, but I can't share a restaurant table with her."


Yes but the restaurant table is public and you would not want to be caught out. You did not say it was the only woman after all.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Given the SNP’s record on healthcare, I doubt I’ll be seeing the vaccine before mid summer


Supposed to be starting next Tuesday with those who will administer the vaccine and then healthcare staff and ancients like me.


----------



## 12boy (2 Dec 2020)

-14C. At 7 am with wind chillchill of -18. Will get up to -3C with a wind chill of -11. Still, roads are dry and it is sunny and the air is very clean so I might go for a little ride after some yardwork. I am thinking the first to get whatever vaccine is available will be health care workers and I can't grudge them that for sure. I am not clear if the vaccine includes a live virus and if so Mrs 12 isn't getting any per her cancer Doc. I'll be getting bloodwork done in the next week or so which will indicate if my low carb regime is keeping my numbers below diabetic levels. I am up to a portly 68 kg from 67 so I shall see. Being a little hungry in the summer is easier than when it's fairly cold and it hasn't gotten that cold yet. Unfortunately all the food my wife enjoys is not good for me so she can either make stuff just for herself or do without. On the exercise topic a couple of days ago I did a bunch of jumping jacks, burpees and similar which made me much shorter of breath than bike riding usually does. Sadly, I am too malcoordinated to jump rope which is a good exerciseif you are not a clumsy fool. I wanted some aerobic stuff to do when its too cold and icy to enjoy biking and running is too hard on my knees. The next day I was actually sore in spots I wasn't expecting, all from maybe 15 minutes of hopping around. 
Still, life is good here in the omphalos of Wyoming, if not the world.
Ten cuidado y sea feliz...


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Yes but the restaurant table is public and you would not want to be caught out. You did not say it was the only woman after all.


Of course its the same woman..........
on any one night


----------



## RichardB (2 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Of course its the same woman..........
> on any one night



Lightweight.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2020)

We're back! Wot happened? Sudenly I was getting a 522 error.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> We're back! Wot happened? Sudenly I was getting a 522 error.


I had that too and 522


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2020)

Yep. Someone forgot to put some money in the meter.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

Its something that affected only Coventry, Hampshire and Wales.
I blame BoJo.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its something that affected only Coventry, Hampshire and Wales.
> I blame BoJo.


Not just there either!!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2020)

Are we back in business.?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2020)

Ooh, my new tablet is already on its way down from Scotland and should be with me tomorrow!

I suppose that I had better set my alarm for 08:00 and check the delivery time in case they try delivering in the middle of _my _'night'...


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2020)

No.........nothing working here


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I had that too and 522


Me too. couldn't get on the site😠


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Me too. couldn't get on the site😠


I was just getting a blank page.


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> A
> 
> I was just getting a blank page.


I wasn't connecting at all, then the connection error522 message came up.
I think it is a timed out error.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2020)

Fulle explanation here.


----------



## pawl (2 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Course not. I know what you meant. xx
> 
> I just don’t fancy being among the early uptake. Given I live on my own, exercise on my own and no longer have elderly dependents, I will take my chances for a while I think, that’s all.
> 
> .....and the rain is now on. A lazy afternoon ahead I think.




Thought I might be among the earlier ones to get the jab on age.I will miss out by two months Not eighty until Feb.I don’t live alone but like you I exercise and cycle alone .Most of our shopping is done on line. We do avoid anywhere that is crowded. The only shop of any size I have visited is the M&S food hall to by meat as we have no local butchers.
I think even if I get the jab in February I will continue to follow the same procedure mainly because while the vaccine protects I don’t know if and I would doubt if it prevents being asymptomatic

Stay safe


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Of course its the same woman..........
> on any one night


Some people may have more stamina than others. Just sayin.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Its something that affected only Coventry, Hampshire and Wales.
> I blame BoJo.


It also affected Scotland.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Fulle explanation here.
> 
> View attachment 561322


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> At my Dr's I will be lucky to EVER get it. Seriously


I got an alert/message asking me to book an appointment for this two weeks ago.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> I got an alert/message asking me to book an appointment for this two weeks ago.




. Won't happen eith my Drs


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> . Won't happen eith my Drs


Only been approved these last few days though.


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Fulle explanation here.
> 
> View attachment 561322


Someone went to a lot of trouble to silence Drago


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Have you got a link for this - I would like to read more about it
> partly to be able to convince people who are doubters
> 
> Thanks


I think I watched a video on the BBC website but can't find it now. This article seems to be a transcript of the video. The points it makes are the same.

BBC News - Oxford vaccine: How did they make it so quickly?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-55041371


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> It also affected Scotland.


Hit Lancashire as well


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2020)

I recon I might sleep tonight, I've had a rare busy day, spent most of the day in the kitchen finishing off the painting, spent most of tonight servicing the rear hub on the fixed. I'm knackered now.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2020)

Morning. It's been damp and is now close to freezing and to drop another degree yet. Bit wary of slipping on my run so might just walk carefully until I reach the trail and do a little out and back on the rougher surface. Just need 3 miles to keep the challenge going. Lol.


----------



## rustybolts (3 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It's been damp and is now close to freezing and to drop another degree yet. Bit wary of slipping on my run so might just walk carefully until I reach the trail and do a little out and back on the rougher surface. Just need 3 miles to keep the challenge going. Lol.


Wise decision Mo , running on slippery surface in the dark is asking for trouble !!


----------



## rustybolts (3 Dec 2020)

treadmill for me today


----------



## screenman (3 Dec 2020)

Morning all, spoke to the Dr online yesterday and she wants to see me this morning, this is a new service with the surgery and the two times I have used it has been extremely fast at replying, so that is my excitement for the day. Not been out on the bike for over 3 weeks now and I am really missing riding, guess that means I am still a cyclist. Stay safe guys.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2020)

Back safely. I've learned from experience that the frost often comes down harder as daylight approaches. Run done and pavements and roads are starting to sparkle now so well timed.


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2020)

Good morning all.  Looks like this mornings bike ride is of.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

Morning. 3 deg here and feels like 1. I can believe that.

Been raining all night here and still is. It's very better and .

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Stay sage folks.


Very wise!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Very wise!




DOH


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2020)

Good day to you all. Dark, grey, drizzling, 4⁰C - I lit the wood burner about an hour back. Slept till 6.30 - would have liked more and will speak to Mrs P about her excessive breathing. 😄

Treating myself to toast and marmalade, exercises next, then porridge ............then............🤔

My pill pack suggests it's Thursday morning.......... anyone want to confirm this?


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Been raining all night here and still is. It's very better and .



Whats better about ? fat fingers? Or have you been at the Gin?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Whats better about ? fat fingers? Or have you been at the Gin?




Or both


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day to you all. Dark, grey, drizzling, 4⁰C - I lit the wood burner about an hour back. Slept till 6.30 - would have liked more and will speak to Mrs P about her excessive breathing. 😄
> 
> Treating myself to toast and marmalade, exercises next, then porridge ............then............🤔
> 
> My pill pack suggests it's Thursday morning.......... anyone want to confirm this?



Thursday it is, I was due to ride, but its piddling down so definitely Thursday


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Or both



One caused by the other?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2020)

Jeez....only 8 o'clock. As much as I love getting up and about early, it can sometimes make it a long day!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> One caused by the other?




Quite possibly


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

I think I shall spend 30 seconds perusing my investments on the stock market.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2020)

Maybe I should do some housework......it's been weeks!


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2020)

Moning all 

It's becoming like Groundhog Day here - meh.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning all.  Looks like this mornings bike ride is of.


Same here . I’ve no excuse, I must tackle a job I’ve been putting of for weeks . 😱 Bike cleaning. The 2 bikes I have been using since the beginning of October both fail the rear wheel puncture test. That is would I want to deal with a puncture out on the road with the bike in that state.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Dec 2020)

Good morning all, a cm or so of overnight snow here, it’s melting now.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2020)

I've just got up


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2020)

Was 0C when I got up this morning but has now risen to 1.4C. I has also just started to snow heavily with large flakes. That type very often turns to rain or sleet which is forecast. Tomorrow northerly gales forecast as well but better by the weekend.
I have started on the last jar of marmalade so being a rotten couple of days and definitely not going out I might as well get on with making more as I have all the stuff in the house already. Mamade is the handiest and a large bag of sugar. The pan I use is a bit too big and next size down too small so big one it has to be.
The garage has also decided I really need new discs and pads on the car. This was an advisory on the MOT but I put it off for a bit. Might as well get it done now as the car is not used for long runs unless just to get the works properly warmed up and battery charged.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Thought I might be among the earlier ones to get the jab on age.I will miss out by two months Not eighty until Feb.I don’t live alone but like you I exercise and cycle alone .Most of our shopping is done on line. We do avoid anywhere that is crowded. The only shop of any size I have visited is the M&S food hall to by meat as we have no local butchers.
> I think even if I get the jab in February I will continue to follow the same procedure mainly because while the vaccine protects I don’t know if and I would doubt if it prevents being asymptomatic
> 
> Stay safe


When I read that I thought "no butcher!!!.......surely that can't be right" then I though "yep, most of our local butcher have disappeared.
I wanted some beef yesterday and the nearest butcher is a couple of miles away.
Sad isn't it.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> I got an alert/message asking me to book an appointment for this two weeks ago.


How could you have the injection two weeks ago when its not released yet?
That can't be right.

Do I feel a red card on the way


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
As with most parts of the country, it's raining heavily and cool. The rain is here for the next few days.

I've been awake for a couple of hours and done a bit of reading and tea drinking 

The highlights of the day are waiting for a couple of packages in the post. 
1, a packet of 10, M12 sprung washers
2, a replacement holder for my mini morph 
bike pump.
There are also 2 boxes of dog and cat food from Zooplus to be delivered. 
I don't know how I can contain my excitement 

There is the usual dog walk to be done, and session on the turbo later.

A couple of members of the escape committee might go to the Mitre this afternoon for a substantial drink and a meal, is that the right way round?

Another busy day in paradise 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Same here . I’ve no excuse, I must tackle a job I’ve been putting of for weeks . 😱 Bike cleaning. The 2 bikes I have been using since the beginning of October both fail the rear wheel puncture test. That is would I want to deal with a puncture out on the road with the bike in that state.



I noticed when I was working on it last night that my fixed needs a good clean.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day to you all. Dark, grey, drizzling, 4⁰C - I lit the wood burner about an hour back. Slept till 6.30 - would have liked more and will speak to Mrs P about her excessive breathing. 😄
> 
> Treating myself to toast and marmalade, exercises next, then porridge ............then............🤔
> 
> My pill pack suggests it's Thursday morning.......... anyone want to confirm this?


Yep......blue bin has been collected......it's definitely Thursday.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

Raining here peeps and set in for the day.
Bed, duvet etc needs changing.....I just love that job.. not.
More paperwork to sort/shred**
**if anyone asks you to be PoA think seriously before agreeing, especially if the person in question decides to break a hip, go into hospital then need respite care. Of course they decide to do all that when you are not well .
All good fun though


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

Tis bin day here as well. I got Mr WD to put the bins out yesterday


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

My chain might need looking at. I shall ask/force Mr WD to have a look at it.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2020)

Another cuppa and browse. Feck housework!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My chain might need looking at. I shall ask/force Mr WD to have a look at it.


Why don't you just post a photo of it here and we can all look at it


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> How could you have the injection two weeks ago when its not released yet?
> That can't be right.
> 
> Do I feel a red card on the way


That's the part I don't understand.* That and the fact I can't have the flu jab, makes it seem odd entirely.

Read two posts down, post 60,754.


*It was only asking me to book an appointment for it. Not the jab itself.


----------



## pawl (3 Dec 2020)

Just checked the local BBC weather forecast.Looks like Sunday will be the first dry day.

Oh well back to watching the last series of Brockenwood


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My chain might need looking at. I shall ask/force Mr WD to have a look at it.


Suppose he says "No"?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Suppose he says "No"?


He wouldn’t dare!


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Dec 2020)

Good morning one and all,
It's persistently raining, due to stop about lunchtime and I was planning on going out to do my 5K run, BUT Mrs Tenkay has been diplomatically talking about "resting your body". I think I'll see how I feel once the rain stops.

Meanwhile, it looks as though our granddaughter might be coming for her first sleepover on Saturday , mrs Tenkay has made two Christmas cakes, she made a big mix and split it into two, one with. the fruit steeped in Orange juice and the second one steeped in Whisky. It was only later that she realised that she forgot to halve the amount of whisky. The cakes came out really well, with the boozy one having risen more than the non boozy one.
Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning one and all,
> It's persistently raining, due to stop about lunchtime and I was planning on going out to do my 5K run, BUT Mrs Tenkay has been diplomatically talking about "resting your body". I think I'll see how I feel once the rain stops.
> 
> Meanwhile, it looks as though our granddaughter might be coming for her first sleepover on Saturday , mrs Tenkay has made two Christmas cakes, she made a big mix and split it into two, one with. the fruit steeped in Orange juice and the second one steeped in Whisky. It was only later that she realised that she forgot to halve the amount of whisky. The cakes came out really well, with the boozy one having risen more than the non boozy one.
> Stay safe folks


Sometimes I feel more stiff and sluggish after a rest. Will be interesting to see how I feel throughout this month running every day.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's the part I don't understand.* That and the fact I can't have the flu jab, makes it seem odd entirely.
> 
> Read two posts down, post 60,754.
> 
> ...


Yes......I knew that.
I was just doing "a Classic".
Wasted though apparently


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes......I knew that.
> I was just doing "a Classic".
> Wasted though apparently


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Thursday it is, I was due to ride, but its piddling down so definitely Thursday


Didn't it rain two days ago, Tuesday.


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2020)

And today I will be making a front mudflap and a cover for the display unit on the ebike. I ride all year round, and my bikes need to be able to do the same, so while mine has been uber reliable its wise to take precautuons over some of the weak spots that can affect ebikes.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> He wouldn’t dare!




Dam right.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2020)

Yuk.....tis manky out there!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Yuk.....tis manky out there!




I haven't heard that word for a long long time.


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2020)

I've been down the barbers this morning, it was more like a shearing than a haircut, its decidedly drafty round the ears now.


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2020)

[/QUOTE]


dave r said:


> I've been down the barbers this morning, it was more like a shearing than a haircut, its decidedly drafty round the ears now.


I need to phone the Barbers for an appointment. I've got wild hair.👵


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Didn't it rain two days ago, Tuesday.



No, not here, my Good Lady had her hospital appointment changed from Monday dinner time to Tuesday morning, so I missed my Monday ride and had to ride Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2020)

I've been shopping


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2020)

I need to phone the Barbers for an appointment. I've got wild hair.👵
[/QUOTE]


Its amazing how fast my hair grows, I thought by the time I was in my late sixties it would have started to slow down a bit, but no, it grows as fast as its always done.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I need to phone the Barbers for an appointment. I've got wild hair.👵




Its amazing how fast my hair grows, I thought by the time I was in my late sixties it would have started to slow down a bit, but no, it grows as fast as its always done.
[/QUOTE]

Mr WD doesn't have much hair left


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Its amazing how fast my hair grows, I thought by the time I was in my late sixties it would have started to slow down a bit, but no, it grows as fast as its always done.



Mr WD doesn't have much hair left
[/QUOTE]

Perhaps we can find a way to do a swap, having not a lot of hair sound far more attractive than being a hairy.


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2020)

Have we still got the bugs in? Quotes seem a bit strange.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Have we still got the bugs in? Quotes seem a bit strange.


Yes......just read one attributed to me but was actually you


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I haven't heard that word for a long long time.


What? Yuk?


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Have we still got the bugs in? Quotes seem a bit strange.


It's just one that started it off.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Its amazing how fast my hair grows, I thought by the time I was in my late sixties it would have started to slow down a bit, but no, it grows as fast as its always done.



Mr WD doesn't have much hair left
[/QUOTE]
mmmm married to you and has no hair 
When did he start pulling it out ??


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes......just read one attributed to me but was actually you



I'm sure that has happened before, but not for a long time.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Mr WD doesn't have much hair left



Perhaps we can find a way to do a swap, having not a lot of hair sound far more attractive than being a hairy. 
[/QUOTE]


Not a big fan of hairy men, especially hairy chests.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Perhaps we can find a way to do a swap, having not a lot of hair sound far more attractive than being a hairy.




Not a big fan of hairy men, especially hairy chests.
[/QUOTE]
I would rather a man with a hairy chest than a woman with a hairy chest .**
I have a small amount of hairs on said area. My SiL has a thick matt of hair.
Daughter doesn't seem to mind though.
** just to clarify..... I don't fancy men with hairy chests.


----------



## GM (3 Dec 2020)

Morning all...While in the shower this morning I was reminiscing how good some American tools were. My old Disston saw, Eswing hammers, Wiss tin cutters, for example. You were the envy on site if you had a Disston saw back in the 60's. Anyway, what got me thinking was the tub of Cates Shaving cream I was using. Six years ago while my boy was doing a two year truck driving stint for Schneider Trucking in America (@12boy has probably heard of them). I went out to join him for two weeks, sleeping in the cab I had the bottom bunk he had the top bunk. Must have travelled a couple of thousand miles in those two weeks. While there I bought the tub of Cates shaving cream and I must have used it least five times a week over the last six years and it's still half full. At this rate it last me till I'm 80. 

Anyway, enjoy the rest of your day folks!


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2020)

Nice sunny day now after the snowfall but not melting much so a bit slushy.
The road out from Lochaline is described as "interesting" with vehicles stuck on the hills. There is a long steep hill heading both ways. The Glen Road on Mull is described as bad but the fritters are reported to be out. What good fritters are going to do who knows. Mebbe a new road clearing method.
The Morvern hills are covered in snow but the Mull mountains cannot be seen for low cloud.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Nice sunny day now after the snowfall but not melting much so a bit slushy.
> The road out from Lochaline is described as "interesting" with vehicles stuck on the hills. There is a long steep hill heading both ways. The Glen Road on Mull is described as bad but the fritters are reported to be out. What good fritters are going to do who knows. Mebbe a new road clearing method.
> The Morvern hills are covered in snow but the Mull mountains cannot be seen for low cloud.


The fritter was out here too. Saw it on my walk just now. Another cold night to come. We have snow on the hills. Hope it stays there.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The fritter was out here too. Saw it on my walk just now. Another cold night to come. We have snow on the hills. Hope it stays there.




I like fritters as well. Remember the old spam fritters? .

Kerching Mo


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I like fritters as well. Remember the old spam fritters? .
> 
> Kerching Mo


I meant to say it though as I noticed Oldwheels had said it.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2020)

Substantial cocktail, anyone?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I meant to say it though as I noticed Oldwheels had said it.


Yeah yeah.


----------



## GM (3 Dec 2020)

The good news is, we've got a wine delivery this afternoon 🍷. The bad news is that it won't last till Christmas.


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I like fritters as well. Remember the old spam fritters? .
> 
> Kerching Mo


We used to get Spam fritters at primary school for dinner at least once a week. It is one of the things I really did hate. they made me wretch every time.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

Advice needed here.
We have just heard that pregnant women won't be offered the vaccine as 'they' can't guaranty it won't affect them 
So.......MrsD has taken a stand and told me NO SEX until Covid is eradicated, just in case.
I am worried that it may not be eradicated for many years.......I may be 80+ by then.
So......do I insist on my conjugal rights or just accept things.
Urgent advice needed


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Perhaps we can find a way to do a swap, having not a lot of hair sound far more attractive than being a hairy.




Not a big fan of hairy men, especially hairy chests.
[/QUOTE]

I'm not hairy chested, though a fella with a hairy chest looks looks more attractive than a lady with a hairy chest.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Same here . I’ve no excuse, I must tackle a job I’ve been putting of for weeks . 😱 Bike cleaning. The 2 bikes I have been using since the beginning of October both* fail the rear wheel puncture test. That is would I want to deal with a puncture out on the road with the bike in that state*.



I like this. I was out with a friend a few weeks ago. I punctured in the rear wheel, as I was fixing it I turned to see him rub a finger over the inside edge of the lower jockey wheel............

...........I cleaned the bike before I rode with him again. 😄


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Advice needed here.
> We have just heard that pregnant women won't be offered the vaccine as 'they' can't guaranty it won't affect them
> So.......MrsD has taken a stand and told me NO SEX until Covid is eradicated, just in case.
> I am worried that it may not be eradicated for many years.......I may be 80+ by then.
> ...


Go and get the snip. Job sorted.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam right.


As he'd get very wet if the dam broke........


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Perhaps we can find a way to do a swap, having not a lot of hair sound far more attractive than being a hairy.




Not a big fan of hairy men, especially hairy chests.
[/QUOTE]
Oh...........I'll be off then ............

.............I'll be back later.........if I stop hurting


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I meant to say it though as I noticed Oldwheels had said it.


I hope you realised that I was quoting what was reported on FB as it was printed and not a typo or the hated predictive text.😊 I did notice you had a laugh.


----------



## Sterlo (3 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Advice needed here.
> We have just heard that pregnant women won't be offered the vaccine as 'they' can't guaranty it won't affect them
> So.......MrsD has taken a stand and told me NO SEX until Covid is eradicated, just in case.
> I am worried that it may not be eradicated for many years.......I may be 80+ by then.
> ...


Covid must have been around for about the last 20 years in my house


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Advice needed here.
> We have just heard that pregnant women won't be offered the vaccine as 'they' can't guaranty it won't affect them
> So.......MrsD has taken a stand and told me NO SEX until Covid is eradicated, just in case.
> I am worried that it may not be eradicated for many years.......I may be 80+ by then.
> ...


It's worse than you thought.


----------



## screenman (3 Dec 2020)

Dr visit done, thorough going over with ECG and chest Xray to follow, she feels there is a very good chance that I have had Covid, too late to test for it now and too early to test for antibodies.


----------



## 12boy (3 Dec 2020)

GM, I've not heard of Schneider, but there are so many. I have seen many around here with the England logo and a red lion symbol. 
When it gets cold here I wouldn't mind a bunch of woolly fur all over, Sasquatch style. I'm sure there is a good reason for it, but I've always wondered why all the mammals besides us have fur on their faces but we evolved to have none.
I'll be off for a blood draw in a while and I will be glad when it's done as it's one that requires 12 hours fasting. I can wait to eat but a cup of French press with freshly ground coffee is what I like first thing to get my heart beating. Kinda like a lizard who needs to bask in the sun after a cold night.
Other fun stuff includes grocery shopping, a little yard work and perhaps a bike ride too. It's going to be a blistering 5C today.
Be well and safe...


----------



## GM (3 Dec 2020)

A wet afternoon here, perfect for feet up and watch the snooker.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2020)

Well I did think about getting the bike out but to be honest wimped out. I have though checked the rear brake. There's a little lever on the caliper that reduces the tension.............I wonder which idiot forgot to tighten that the last time he punctured? 🤔

In other news the LBS phoned. My titanium Kinesis frame has arrived. I've been down to stroke the top bar and say hello. If all goes well the build should be completed by Saturday.

She's cool with hairy chests

😍🥰😍


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

@Dirk we just watçhed that "lost railway walks" around north Devon.......fascinating and some staggering facts.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk we just watçhed that "lost railway walks" around north Devon.......fascinating and some staggering facts.


Good wor it?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

Just had to pick my grandson up as his motorbike started to smoke just as he pulled into the garage.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I hope you realised that I was quoting what was reported on FB as it was printed and not a typo or the hated predictive text.😊 I did notice you had a laugh.


I did, and thought I would keep it going but it was lost on some folk!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I did, and thought I would keep it going but it was lost on some folk!




Cheek. I didn't read the previous post.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Good wor it?


It wor.
We both found it fascinating.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheek. I didn't read the previous post.





Mo1959 said:


> I did, and thought I would keep it going but it was lost on some folk!


At our ages that is not difficult


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

Grannies taxis are back in business today. I'm going to have to take my grandson back home now he has stuffed his face here.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2020)

My Galaxy Tab A (2019) 10.1*** arrived this afternoon, less than 24 hours after I ordered it.

My mini-review!

It is ex-demo device but was described as being in near immaculate condition. I get stressed very easily and I was lying awake in the early hours worrying that I might end up with a heap of crap so my heart sank when I opened the box and saw a sticker on the back of the tablet saying "_cracked screen_"... *OFFS!!!! *

I turned the tablet over and took a look, but... I couldn't see any cracks!  I switched the tablet on and spent an hour letting Google Play install my favourite apps etc. while I browsed the web and watched YouTube videos. Definitely _no _cracks... Either the device used to have a broken screen but somebody did a perfect repair job, or there was another explanation. I looked extremely hard at the glossy screen... _no _cracks. Eventually, I held it up to the light and angled the screen this way and that until I _finally _found the tiniest of defects - a very light 3mm scratch right up in the corner of the screen bezel, away from the viewing part of the display. It isn't a crack; just the wimpiest of scratches. So, '_immaculate_' it is!

The superior quality of the screen compared to my 8 year old Samsung tablet was immediately apparent. It is full HD resolution (with a bit extra on the smaller dimension - 1200 pixels rather than the normal 1080), 10.1" diagonal. I know that some screens are crazy high resolutions these days, even on phones, but this is easily good enough for me and I am quite fussy about such things. It is bright (too bright for me, so I turned the brightness down by 50%) and the viewing angles are good. Very little change of colour and brightness as you move your head from side to side or turn the tablet.

Everything so far seems quite snappy. I have some music software which I will try later. It wouldn't even load on my old tablet. I reckon it will run nicely on this one, but we'll see. [PS I just tried it - it works really well.]

It is a nice design. It is thin and has a quality metal back. That back has a couple of minor problems though... It is slippery so it would be easy to drop the tablet, and the metal can feel cold to the touch. The parcel had obviously spent the night in cold vans/depots on its journey down from Scotland and my fingers got quite chilled holding the tab for an hour. Stored in a room at 20+ degrees, it wouldn't be an issue but bringing a cold tablet into a room still only at 14 degrees, it _WAS_. I like the design, but it isn't practical for me so I will be buying a cover for the tablet.

The other issue was that the tablet actually felt a little on the heavy side. It could be that I was having to clamp my fingers onto it to stop it slipping to the floor. At any rate, my hands started to tire after an hour of using it and the extra weight of a case wouldn't help in that respect! Still, normally I use: laptop once up, phone on the move, tablet in bed. I rest the tablet on my legs, and the weight then wouldn't be an issue.

The speakers have a bit more bass than I expected. Not brilliant, but not unusably bad. They did sound a bit muffled at first but I found a graphic equaliser in the settings and used that to boost the treble to acceptable levels.

There is one biggish negative issue though - speaker location. The tablet is clearly designed to be mainly used in portrait mode, and has 2 speakers at the top/bottom (depending which way up the device is.) That is fine when using the tablet that way, but you will want to turn it to landscape for watching videos full-screen and then the speaker placement seems weird - hearing stereo signals go up and down on the left or right, with nothing from the other side is... just wrong! TBH, I would normally wear headphones for any serious video streaming, and there IS a standard mini headphone jack socket so that option is open to me. Wrong is still wrong though! Some tabs have 4 speakers, 1 in each corner, so whichever way you hold the device, you can always have 2 speakers on the left and 2 on the right. (I'm assuming that such tablets have a way of routeing the signals appropriately according to how you are holding the device?)

The version of Android is 9.x, which is 8 versions higher than what I am used to on my old Tab. The improvements are already obvious and I have only used this one for an hour.

I am a happy bunny! Especially since I saved £25-30 for the sake of a tiny scratch...



*** The reason for being so precise in describing the tablet is because various versions have been made over the past 4 or 5 years. You'd want to make sure that you were buying the one that you thought you were. I found loads of people moaning online because they had bought the wrong case, or got the wrong screen resolution, RAM, main storage, Android version etc.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> GM, I've not heard of Schneider, but there are so many. I have seen many around here with the England logo and a red lion symbol.
> When it gets cold here I wouldn't mind a bunch of woolly fur all over, Sasquatch style. I'm sure there is a good reason for it, but I've always wondered why all the mammals besides us have fur on their faces but we evolved to have none.
> *I'll be off for a blood draw in a while *and I will be glad when it's done as it's one that requires 12 hours fasting. I can wait to eat but a cup of French press with freshly ground coffee is what I like first thing to get my heart beating. Kinda like a lizard who needs to bask in the sun after a cold night.
> Other fun stuff includes grocery shopping, a little yard work and perhaps a bike ride too. It's going to be a blistering 5C today.
> Be well and safe...


The blood banks let you make withdrawals!!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> My Galaxy Tab A (2019) 10.1*** arrived this afternoon, less than 24 hours after I ordered it.
> 
> My mini-review!
> 
> ...




I like mine as well. I put a cover on it to srop it from being slippery.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

Back from taxi duties now.


----------



## rustybolts (3 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Advice needed here.
> We have just heard that pregnant women won't be offered the vaccine as 'they' can't guaranty it won't affect them
> So.......MrsD has taken a stand and told me NO SEX until Covid is eradicated, just in case.
> I am worried that it may not be eradicated for many years.......I may be 80+ by then.
> ...


I think you should stand up for yourself


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I like mine as well. I put a cover on it to srop it from being slippery.


Yes, I will suggest that to anybody wanting a hint for a Christmas present for me. Failing that, _somebody_ will send me money and I will buy one myself.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> I think you should stand up for yourself


I stand up most nights but it doesn't get me anywhere


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I like mine as well. I put a cover on it to stop it from being slippery.


Which one did you buy?

*THIS* is the one that I was looking at.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Which one did you buy?
> 
> *THIS* is the one that I was looking at.




I bought this one. Feels nice but the on/off button and sound button tends to be hidden a bit. Not easy to use
If you want to take a screen shot. The photo showing them is wrong


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> If you want to take a screen shot...


I read that you can do a hand swipe across the screen to take a screen shot!

I just checked - you _can_ - go into settings, Motion and Gestures. There is a setting to enable Palm-swipe screenshots.

Blimey, the tab is busy updating to Android 10! There are some security fixes too, so do an update, if you haven't already.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I read that you can do a hand swipe across the screen to take a screen shot!
> 
> I just checked - you _can_ - go into settings, Motion and Gestures. There is a setting to enable Palm-swipe screenshots.
> 
> Blimey, the tab is busy updating to Android 10! There are some security fixes too, so do an update, if you haven't already.


I didn't know that. I will have a look. Thanks


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I read that you can do a hand swipe across the screen to take a screen shot!
> 
> I just checked - you _can_ - go into settings, Motion and Gestures. There is a setting to enable Palm-swipe screenshots.
> 
> Blimey, the tab is busy updating to Android 10! There are some security fixes too, so do an update, if you haven't already.




Crikey. It works. Bloomin fantastic


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I read that you can do a hand swipe across the screen to take a screen shot!
> 
> I just checked - you _can_ - go into settings, Motion and Gestures. There is a setting to enable Palm-swipe screenshots.
> 
> Blimey, the tab is busy updating to Android 10! There are some security fixes too, so do an update, if you haven't already.


Does that work on all smart phones ??


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Does that work on all smart phones ??


Karate Kid style?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Does that work on all smart phones ??



Its a Samsung tablet that does it.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Does that work on all smart phones ??


A variation of this works on my Motorola.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I stand up most nights but it doesn't get me anywhere


I see the smut has started............. shouldn't you be writing Christmas cards instead of mucking about in here?? 🤔😀😀


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I see the smut has started............. shouldn't you be writing Christmas cards instead of mucking about in here?? 🤔😀😀




I'm just ignoring him. Works for me.


----------



## GM (3 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I bought this one. Feels nice but the on/off button and sound button tends to be hidden a bit. Not easy to use
> If you want to take a screen shot. The photo showing them is wrong




I've got one similar to yours for my Samsung, I got it on eBay. I'm pleased with it, no problems with the buttons!....






Good tip about the screenshot, I never knew that as well.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2020)

Thursday night and it's trying to snow.
Wonder how much will fall.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2020)

GM said:


> Good tip about the screenshot, I never knew that as well.


I was doing my standard '_go in every menu to see what is in there_' routine!

My old tablet had very limited options for sound so I was pleased to find the graphic equaliser on this one. My hearing is pretty poor at higher frequencies so it was good to be able to boost those frequencies to compensate.

The tablet has done 3 massive updates since I switched it on so having just played with Android Pie, that has now gone and been replaced by Android 10. I'll have to see what other new things have been added... PS I found THIS LIST.

I could pinch a memory card from one of my other devices but I think I'll add one to my Christmas present list.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2020)

I have decided not to wait... I have spotted a Galaxy Tab case on ebay which is so cheap that it is worth a punt even though it will probably fall apart after a week or two. If it turns out to be as bad as it _should be_ at the price, I'll go back to plan A and get a better one for Christmas. 

Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you... the *celebrated £3.95 rotating tablet case*! (I'll go for the grey option.)


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2020)

With 13p or 14p cashback, depending on whether they round to the nearest penny, or down!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2020)

Damn ... I just ordered then found *THIS ONE* being sold by a Burnley company for £2.99! 

And tomorrow, I'll probably spot one in the window of the mobile shop in Tod going for £2.49...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Dec 2020)

We currently have snow, thunder, and lightning . I’m not sure I’ve ever experienced that combination before. Strange times.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We currently have snow, thunder, and lightning . I’m not sure I’ve ever experienced that combination before. Strange times.


Up and ready for my early run but it's wild out there! Do I really want to do this


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Up and ready for my early run but it's wild out there! Do I really want to do this



Yep!


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2020)

Jeez that was a bit crazy out there. Cold, wet and wild! Oh, and if anyone is thinking of splashing the cash on a Gore Shakedry jacket believing they are waterproof........they are not!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2020)

Well good morning. Too dark to comment on the weather. I've been awake since 5.30 which is bad news!

Today is a walking day which I'm really looking forward to. Our hosts have planned the route, it's their turn. The start point is on a little known, traffic free lane which I must have ridden a thousand times. Often see walkers on the lane and I'm fascinated to see where the circular route will take us.

I shall now attempt a doze before breakfast and picnic preparation.


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2020)

Raining hard here and only 2 degrees, quilted overalls if I go out today.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez that was a bit crazy out there. Cold, wet and wild! Oh, and if anyone is thinking of splashing the cash on a Gore Shakedry jacket believing they are waterproof........they are not!


1st question MrsD asks......has Mo had her run/walk. Glad you managed it.
Like cycling I used to enjoy running but I was a fair weather runner.


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2020)

Like Hitler after the war in Argentina, I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2020)

Morning all.
Yesterday's weather was awful and its set to be similar today.
Up at 0600 and it really was black AND cold.
Just to report.......me and MrsD seem to be eating better. Not big meals but definitely better.
Think I mentioned MrsD 'did her ankle in ' on Wednesday. I watched it happen as she simply stood wrong and 'bang' OUCH!! I felt it go. On ice packs yesterday so we will see what today brings.
@PaulSB when can we have our "new Messi" back? That Harvey Elliott is on fire at Rovers. Seems to be a win-win don't it.


----------



## Paulus (4 Dec 2020)

Good morning all, 
It's raining and quite cool outside. 
Out with the dog soon and then off to the barber for a haircut at 9.30.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2020)

I'm up too


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday! 
Will be going for a substantial drink and a meal later after walking the doggie.
Bit wild and wooly out there at the moment. Snowed on Dartmoor overnight.



ColinJ said:


> I have decided not to wait... I have spotted a Galaxy Tab case on ebay which is so cheap that it is worth a punt even though it will probably fall apart after a week or two. If it turns out to be as bad as it _should be_ at the price, I'll go back to plan A and get a better one for Christmas.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you... the *celebrated £3.95 rotating tablet case*! (I'll go for the grey option.)


That's the same case I use on my Samsung Tab A. They last about 2 - 3 years and the edges fall apart. I'm on my second one now, but they're cheap enough.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez that was a bit crazy out there. Cold, wet and wild! Oh, and if anyone is thinking of splashing the cash on a Gore Shakedry jacket believing they are waterproof........they are not!



I have an “OMM” lightweight waterproof jacket which I love. The thing with goretex is that it relies on the outside of the jacket not being too wet so the sweat vapour from your body can move through the membrane and evaporate.
I’m afraid your going to have to start running in a Sou'wester Mo🏃‍♀️😁


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I have an “OMM” lightweight waterproof jacket which I love. The thing with goretex is that it relies on the outside of the jacket not being too wet so the sweat vapour from your body can move through the membrane and evaporate.
> I’m afraid your going to have to start running in a Sou'wester Mo🏃‍♀️😁


I actually have an OMM jacket Kamleika or something?? Might try it another day. Also have a Proviz one that feels a bit clammy, but might actually be properly waterproof if it's really heavy again. At least I have plenty choice. Jackets and running shoes galore!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2020)

Morning. I was awake but stayed in bed as it was warm. 3 degrees here and brrrr.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Dec 2020)

Good morning all, I see I wasn’t the only one noticing the thunder and lightning this morning...
Thundersnow reassurance as 'explosions' reported in Edinburgh https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-55184493
We now have a covering of about 5 cm, but it looks very wet and I doubt it will last long.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2020)

Sleet showers and strong winds for today. Snow is still lying on the higher ground with a very light dusting on the grass here. During the night temp fell to 1.6C but is now up to 3C. Northerly gales tho' give a lot of wind chill. The heavy diggers are still beavering away on the Morvern side when I looked out at 7 o'clock.
On perhaps a brighter side tomorrow and on until the end of next week looks to be dry with lighter winds so I may get out cycling on dry roads.
Life seems to be a bit like the pub sign "Free beer tomorrow".


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Does that work on all smart phones ??


Not on Apple anyway. Two button job or on Macbook three butons.


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2020)

I have another 132 minutes before I allow myself to eat, the 16 and 8 diet works for me, but being awake at 5am and then brekkie at 11am is a long wait. Scottish power who I changed from in may have agreed they have overcharged me and will send me a cheque for £1003.92 shortly. YE want meter reading today, but it is raining so hard out there I do not feel like going outside to take them.


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2020)

I've won £25 on my Premium Bonds!
That's Fish Friday sorted then.


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2020)

117 minutes not that I am counting


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I've won £25 on my Premium Bonds!
> That's Fish Friday sorted then.


£50 for me this month. Still waiting on the call from Ernie with the big one!


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> £50 for me this month. Still waiting on the call from Ernie with the big one!




Nothing for me again, I am resigned to the fact that I will never inherit anything or win anything, good job that my hobby pays.


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2020)

Just been told I am a top contributor, made my day.

92 minutes.


----------



## GM (4 Dec 2020)

Morning all... Waiting patiently for our Asda delivery, due any moment


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Just been told I am a top contributor, made my day.
> 
> 92 minutes.


Top contributor to what?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2020)

I just had an automated phone call saying illegal activity had been detected on my Internet and my Internet service was going to be turned off within 24 to 48 hours unless I press number 1 on my phone and talk to someone. Yeah. Right. Do I look like I just climbed down from a tree.?


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just had an automated phone call saying illegal activity had been detected on my Internet and my Internet service was going to be turned off within 24 to 48 hours unless I press number 1 on my phone and talk to someone. Yeah. Right. Do I look like I just climbed down from a tree.?



I do not know what you look like so I cannot answer that one.


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Top contributor to what?



This forum.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Dec 2020)

I don’t have any PB’s.

But prompted by talk of their winnings I’ve just braced myself and checked my personal pension and other investments. In spite of all the turmoil this year, and after fees, each of them have still returned over 6% in the last 12 months. Happy with that !


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually have an OMM jacket Kamleika or something?? Might try it another day. Also have a Proviz one that feels a bit clammy, but might actually be properly waterproof if it's really heavy again. At least I have plenty choice. Jackets and running shoes galore!


That’s the one


Mo1959 said:


> I actually have an OMM jacket Kamleika or something?? Might try it another day. Also have a Proviz one that feels a bit clammy, but might actually be properly waterproof if it's really heavy again. At least I have plenty choice. Jackets and running shoes galore!



That's the one Mo. They do both a jacket and a smock. If the weather is going to be "challenging" then I find that an " Icebreaker" long sleeve merino top and the OMM jacket on top covers most eventualities. One thing to watch out for is that the cuffs get soggy so a pair of gloves are sometimes necessary. 

I found a photo of myself when I was taking part in an off road relay race near Corfe Castle. A glorious sunny day in the Dorset Countryside, the event went on for twelve hours, with teams of four taking turns to run individually around the 6k course. Run as many or as few laps as you want, plus there was a beer tent so you could enjoy a beer between outings 🍺
Of course just as I was getting ready to set out on one of my laps the heavens opened...


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just had an automated phone call saying illegal activity had been detected on my Internet and my Internet service was going to be turned off within 24 to 48 hours unless I press number 1 on my phone and talk to someone. Yeah. Right. Do I look like I just climbed down from a tree.?


🙊🙊🙊


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2020)

Just got off the phone from my current energy supplier to be told by the guy on the phone that they have gone into liqudation, I could hear the sadness in his voice.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2020)

Thank goodness I am not travelling today.
MV Isle of Arran is on and the bow visor has broke so operating single ended and you may have to reverse on or off. In tourist season this provides lots of entertainment for spectators. Foot passengers have to use the car deck as there is no shore connection from passenger deck and to add to the joy the engine has now broken down and stuck at Craignure till they fix it. MV Clansman is doing some runs but the Arran will have to get off the pier somehow to make space at the linkspan.
In Lerwick once we were going on to Shetland and the boat is sometime after midnight. I had to reverse the motorhome a couple of hundred yards and then round a bend into the bowels of the car deck with about a foot clearance either side. Not a problem for me but the driver in front of me had not a clue and caused an enormous kerfuffle.
While typing this there is a blizzard of text messages coming in and the 0840 sailing has now departed at 1020.
The joys of island life.
Edit It was not of course Lerwick but Kirkwall. I always get these the wrong way round.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Dec 2020)

Now raining. Snow’s not going to last long.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Just got off the phone from my current energy supplier to be told by the guy on the phone that they have gone into liqudation, I could hear the sadness in his voice.


Don’t know if you saw the Martin Lewis Money show, last night?, but, this subject was discussed. Apparently, the thing to do is sit tight, you will be allocated another supplier, you can then switch, if you want to. Apparently this is less messy than switching immediately.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2020)

These people are persistent. Another phone call


----------



## GM (4 Dec 2020)

@Tenkaykev Here's another Bromie at an eye watering price, admittedly it's for charity so that's good!...


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Dec 2020)

GM said:


> @Tenkaykev Here's another Bromie at an eye watering price, admittedly it's for charity so that's good!...
> 
> View attachment 561527



I'd wondered about getting a bog standard B17 and fitting a few "Blingy" bits. A custom paint job and put it on the Bay as an "Extra Special Artisanal hand crafted Organic ( a leather saddle should cover the organic bit) one off"


----------



## GM (4 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'd wondered about getting a bog standard B17 and fitting a few "Blingy" bits. A custom paint job and put it on the Bay as an "Extra Special Artisanal hand crafted Organic ( a leather saddle should cover the organic bit) one off"




I sold one of my Bromptons last year. Five minutes after the guy drove off with it I thought 'what have I done' I could have customised it, even made it electric. Regrets I had a few 🎵


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2020)

My god. Don't these people have anyone else they can annoy


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. Don't these people have anyone else they can annoy


Next time they call answer with
"Detective Jones speaking, I was hoping you'd call, when did you last see the victim alive?".

See what happens.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. Don't these people have anyone else they can annoy


I thought the government were trying to put a stop to cold callers. I don’t get many now. Have you signed up for caller preference or whatever they call it?


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2020)

Pam has just come home and caught me covered in baby oil, she asked me what i was up to and I told her that she keeps telling me I never glisten, seems it was listen.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought the government were trying to put a stop to cold callers. I don’t get many now. Have you signed up for caller preference or whatever they call it?


Caller preference only seems to work to a limited extent and expires after a period. I prefer to have caller display and only answer if I recognise the number or caller. This seems to be common practice as recently a health board wrote to me warning me that a consultant would call but on an 0800 number as most people don't answer calls from such numbers.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2020)

Just been for a very short walk. Cold and sleet started as I was getting back.
2 minutes after I got back the rain came on.......phew.
Scotland.....
Thunder snow !!!!
Someone on here (was it Flick) mentioned snow with thunder and lightning.
Sounds scary


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just been for a very short walk. Cold and sleet started as I was getting back.
> 2 minutes after I got back the rain came on.......phew.
> Scotland.....
> Thunder snow !!!!
> ...



Thundersnow sounds like a Bond villain...


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought the government were trying to put a stop to cold callers. I don’t get many now. Have you signed up for caller preference or whatever they call it?




No. As you say the government were supposed to stop all this nonsense . This is the first one I have had in about 12 months or more


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2020)

I really should learn to keep my mouth well and truly shut and stay away from the nonsense and mayhem. Now for coffee


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2020)

I just saw the Scottish thundersnow storms on the news - scary! The phenomenon probably explains the muffled 'explosions' that I heard in Hebden Bridge about 20 years ago during heavy snow fall.

@welsh dragon - a Galaxy Tab question for you... Are you getting strange scrolling performance on your new tablet? 'Kinetic scrolling' (flicking the page up or down so it coasts to a new position and stops) works perfectly for me. Conventional scrolling (dragging the page up or down with a finger kept on the screen) is a bit erratic though - when I lift my finger the page often jumps forwards or backwards slightly. It is annoying because I then try again and it might take 2 or 3 attempts to end up where I want to be.

I am starting to get used to the '_gone deaf in one ear_' effect caused by having both speakers on the same side of the tablet when watching videos in landscape mode. When I think about it, I get irritated, but if the subject matter is interesting enough then I concentrate on what is being said rather than where the words are coming from. (That will not apply to dramas though - someone standing on the left but talking from the right is always going to seem very weird, especially if someone standing on the right sounds as though they are standing above the other person!)


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I really should learn to keep my mouth well and truly shut and stay away from the nonsense and mayhem. Now for coffee


You took my advice on answering the calls!


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. Don't these people have anyone else they can annoy


Doesn’t your phone network have a block last caller option. We are with Talktalk, you just key in a code, and the number is blocked. If a mobile, last number can be blocked similarly.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Doesn’t your phone network have a block last caller option. We are with Talktalk, you just key in a code, and the number is blocked. If a mobile, last number can be blocked similarly.




To be honest I use the phone so little that I can't be asked to fiddle around with it


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I just saw the Scottish thundersnow storms on the news - scary! The phenomenon probably explains the muffled 'explosions' that I heard in Hebden Bridge about 20 years ago during heavy snow fall.
> 
> @welsh dragon - a Galaxy Tab question for you... Are you getting strange scrolling performance on your new tablet? 'Kinetic scrolling' (flicking the page up or down so it coasts to a new position and stops) works perfectly for me. Conventional scrolling (dragging the page up or down with a finger kept on the screen) is a bit erratic though - when I lift my finger the page often jumps forwards or backwards slightly. It is annoying because I then try again and it might take 2 or 3 attempts to end up where I want to be.
> 
> I am starting to get used to the '_gone deaf in one ear_' effect caused by having both speakers on the same side of the tablet when watching videos in landscape mode. When I think about it, I get irritated, but if the subject matter is interesting enough then I concentrate on what is being said rather than where the words are coming from. (That will not apply to dramas though - someone standing on the left but talking from the right is always going to seem very weird, especially if someone standing on the right sounds as though they are standing above the other person!)




Yep. It can be a bit iffy now and again.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2020)

Mr WD is in his worksop cutting out a pattern for me in a piece of plywood. I didn't give him much choice


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is in his worksop cutting out a pattern for me in a piece of plywood. I didn't give him much choice


He could get his revenge, cut it the wrong way round.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> He could get his revenge, cut it the wrong way round.


It would still work


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I have another 132 minutes before I allow myself to eat, the 16 and 8 diet works for me, but being awake at 5am and then brekkie at 11am is a long wait. Scottish power who I changed from in may have agreed they have overcharged me and will send me a cheque for £1003.92 shortly. YE want meter reading today, but it is raining so hard out there I do not feel like going outside to take them.



Really overcharged by £1000? WOW!


screenman said:


> Just been told I am a top contributor, made my day.
> 
> 92 minutes.



Did you get a prize?


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just had an automated phone call saying illegal activity had been detected on my Internet and my Internet service was going to be turned off within 24 to 48 hours unless I press number 1 on my phone and talk to someone. Yeah. Right. *Do I look like I just climbed down from a tree*.?


You're not a Koala are you?

I love the story about an Australian family who found a Koala in their Christmas tree.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. It [scrolling on tablet] can be a bit iffy now and again.


Hmm... It is probably something that we can't sort out, but I'll do some research and see if there is a known fix. If I find one, I will report back at a later date!



PaulSB said:


> Really overcharged by £1000? WOW!


WOW indeed! My electricity AND gas for the year only comes to about that. 

Speaking of inflated utility bills... 



ColinJ said:


> A friend of mine discovered that the water supply for his late sister's house came through her meter, then split into 2 pipes. One fed the house and the other went through the wall into the small factory next door. When he complained the water company discovered that they had been overcharging by over £1,000 a year!
> 
> They never changed the pipework. Instead they bodge the household bill by subtracting the factory water meter reading from the house meter reading to get the true water consumption for the house!


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm... It is probably something that we can't sort out, but I'll do some research and see if there is a known fix. If I find one, I will report back at a later date!
> 
> 
> WOW indeed! My electricity AND gas for the year only comes to about that.
> ...



Goes back 6 years.


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Really overcharged by £1000? WOW!
> 
> 
> Did you get a prize?



They have been charging me twice for nighttime by using nighttime and combined numbers rather than night and day.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Goes back 6 years.





screenman said:


> They have been charging me twice for nighttime by using nighttime and combined numbers rather than night and day.


Ah, yes, I can imagine _that_ mistake slipping past me... I would definitely notice my bill doubling!


----------



## Sterlo (4 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is in his worksop cutting out a pattern for me in a piece of plywood. I didn't give him much choice


Plywood bloomers, they might chafe on the bike


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2020)

So a good 6.5 mile walk this morning. Started to snow 🌨 just as we returned to the car. After a couple of hours everywhere looked white and seasonal. Then it thawed, everywhere is grey, slushy, cold mist has come down. The fritters may be out tonight.

I have tea and crumpets.

Popped out to spend £30 on firewood a Christmas tree.........


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Goes back 6 years.


 First time I read this I thought you were referring to tablet scrolling issue 😂


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2020)

Sterlo said:


> Plywood bloomers, they might chafe on the bike




Ow. Hadn't thought of that


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> With 13p or 14p cashback, depending on whether they round to the nearest penny, or down!


Yay - they rounded UP - 14p it is... Another 50,000 of them and I can officially retire!


----------



## 12boy (4 Dec 2020)

Had my blood draw and 5 hours later it was posted to a medical website run by the hospital and their 3 smaller clinics. You can sign up for the Patient Portal and see your lab work and written reports of your Dr visits. If you understand the medical acronyms comparing results is easy and since medical providers are so overtaxed here, a phone call re the results may take a day or more. In my case, dietary austerity paid off and my numbers are better than before for cholesterol and A1C which measures blood sugar for the last 3 months. 
Today it's the old dog's turn with the vet and a little more grocery shopping for which Mrs 12 will come with.
Been watching the first episodes of an Acorn mystery show called Death Still about a Victorian photographer in Ireland who specializes in staged pictures of the dead for their surviving families. It is definitely different.
Politics here still rife with outlandish buffoonery and I will be happy to hear no more about the current POTUS unless it's about his bankruptcy or jail time. 
As far as bogus phone calls, my phone has a screen call option which I use for any call from an unfamiliar number. Not one has chosen to leave a message, odious buttholes that they are.
Rant over. Be happy and healthy and don't let the buggers see you sweat.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> No. As you say the government were supposed to stop all this nonsense . This is the first one I have had in about 12 months or more


I get them regularly often before 8 o'clock in the morning. Had one this afternoon but as soon as the answering machine cuts in they disconnect immediately. Sometimes from mobile numbers to try to catch you out. If it was anybody genuine they would leave a message on the machine.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2020)

Shopping this morning, Bedworth supermarket and Coventry market, in the Hairdresser's with my Good Lady dinner time, doing chores this afternoon.







My Good Lady in Coventry market this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Shopping this morning, Bedworth supermarket and Coventry market, in the Hairdresser's with my Good Lady dinner time, doing chores this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 561563
> 
> ...


Dave that wheel chair, that model is not easy to push around, if it's one from the Red Cross ask to change it to a big wheel one much better for crossing the roads if there is a kerb and much more comfortable ride.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Dec 2020)

On the subject of gritting, does England name it’s gritters and can you track them like you can in Scotland ?


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Dave that wheel chair, that model is not easy to push around, if it's one from the Red Cross ask to change it to a big wheel one much better for crossing the roads if there is a kerb and much more comfortable ride.



The wheel chair is ours, brought for us by my Brother In Law.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2020)

Mr WD has done the pattern for me. That's saved me about £25.00.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has done the pattern for me. That's saved me about £25.00.


Did he do it at mate's rates then?


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2020)

Bloody  out only 1c


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> On the subject of gritting, does England name it’s gritters and can you track them like you can in Scotland ?
> View attachment 561564


Nope..........most of the time we're just grateful to see any gritter without worrying about being on first name terms!!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Bloody  out only 1c


How many times do we have to tell you... *PUT SOME CLOTHES ON!!!*


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2020)

A friend in California, she's the only person we're still in touch with from our wedding day, sent a bottle of Cuckoo Sunshine gin for our 40th. It's made about three miles from our house.

Fantastic! A lovely warming flavour of honey and raspberries on a cold, damp winter's night. Highly recommended.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> How many times do we have to tell you... *PUT SOME CLOTHES ON!!!*


😂😂😂


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Did he do it at mate's rates then?


I don't do mates rates. He has the pleasure of my company, that's payment enough for him.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Had my blood draw and 5 hours later it was posted to a medical website run by the hospital and their 3 smaller clinics. You can sign up for the Patient Portal and see your lab work and written reports of your Dr visits. If you understand the medical acronyms comparing results is easy and since medical providers are so overtaxed here, a phone call re the results may take a day or more. In my case, dietary austerity paid off and my numbers are better than before for cholesterol and A1C which measures blood sugar for the last 3 months.
> *Today it's the old dog's turn with the vet and a little more grocery shopping for which Mrs 12 will come with.*
> Been watching the first episodes of an Acorn mystery show called Death Still about a Victorian photographer in Ireland who specializes in staged pictures of the dead for their surviving families. It is definitely different.
> Politics here still rife with outlandish buffoonery and I will be happy to hear no more about the current POTUS unless it's about his bankruptcy or jail time.
> ...


You take it in turns, with your dog, to do the shopping, and it's going to bring a Mrs 12 home with it!

That's one clever doggie. 
Thought Gavroche's dog was clever going to the post office.


----------



## screenman (5 Dec 2020)

Morning all, wonder what exciting things today will throw up.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, wonder what exciting things today will throw up.


Goodness only knows!


----------



## rustybolts (5 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, wonder what exciting things today will throw up.


fingers crossed for George Russell , his big opportunity today


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2020)

Well hello everyone. It's dark, cold and persisting down. I'd have been here earlier but decided to catch up on the benefits of leaving the EU first.

Up at 5.30, Mrs P seems to have read all night. This means I dare not shower before dressing!

So today? Early Opthalmology appointment. Usually this involves a pretty young woman looking deeply in to my eyes from about 18" away. We shall see........

Planned to meet No1 son and partner for a walk but it's very, very wet though forecast to improve a lot from 9.00

Hoping the LBS rings to say the Kinesis is ready 🤞

Morning stretches next, brekkie and off to the hospital.........


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2020)

Cooeee. It's dark. That's about it really. .

2 deg here as well.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2020)

Morning. Run 5 of 31 done in much better weather. Quite chilly with just the odd spit of rain but decent underfoot. Nice steep in the bath and will have breakfast soon.


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2020)

I have risen! 

Had a rare lay in, cuddled up to the delicious and young Mrs D. Going over to Newport Pagnell this morning to see an old boy I know. We cant assiciate indoors so I'm taking the dog and we'll go for a njce leg stretch and a catch up.

Then I'll be cleaning Mrs D's car this afternoon, then later on retreating to the bike shed with a book, where ill light the fire, wrap the bar tape on the Claud, and sup a coffee and read a few pages.


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Usual stuff today.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Dec 2020)

Good morning all, dark and wet here. Had lots more thunder overnight, I’m sure we didn’t used to get thunder in the winter ? No snow this time, just rain, and lots of it. Forecast to continue all morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Dec 2020)

Enjoyed Britain’s Lost Railway Walks last night, Callender to Oban, through the lands of MacGregor and @Globalti. I was keeping an eye out for the spectacular new build taking shape during filming but they must have missed it.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Dec 2020)

Morning I'm up too.......well nothing at the moment


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed Britain’s Lost Railway Walks last night, Callender to Oban, through the lands of MacGregor and @Globalti. I was keeping an eye out for the spectacular new build taking shape during filming but they must have missed it.


Never noticed it was on  Oh well, as there's nothing tonight that sounds like an excellent catch up. Thanks


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2020)

I may have to resort to Netflix or Amazon prime tonight.


----------



## dickyknees (5 Dec 2020)

Bore da pawb. 

The Force 10 wind has gone, it’s stopped raining. Grey and cold so a maybe a bimble later.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed Britain’s Lost Railway Walks last night, Callender to Oban, through the lands of MacGregor and @Globalti. I was keeping an eye out for the spectacular new build taking shape during filming but they must have missed it.


I'm already planning the ride from Callander to Crianlarich which should be easy to follow. Roads from there to Oban I guess where I can stay with my good friend in Connel Bridge.

The scenery was stunning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Dec 2020)

Finding stuff to watch on free TV doesn’t seem to be a problem for me, I am easily pleased ! Current favourites include The Valhalla Murders, His Dark Materials, Britain’s Most Historic Towns, Britain’s Lost Railway Walks, The Big Scottish Book Club, Landward of course, Strictly of course, and also watching Michael Palin’s Around the World in 80 Days on i-player. And when I’ve got time there’s multiple series of The Bridge still to catch up with


----------



## screenman (5 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed Britain’s Lost Railway Walks last night, Callender to Oban, through the lands of MacGregor and @Globalti. I was keeping an eye out for the spectacular new build taking shape during filming but they must have missed it.



I enjoyed that as well, having stayed in Killin a few times and eaten at the seafood stall in Oban it brought back good memories.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed Britain’s Lost Railway Walks last night, Callender to Oban, through the lands of MacGregor and @Globalti. I was keeping an eye out for the spectacular new build taking shape during filming but they must have missed it.


Silly me..... having got last weeks on playback and enjoying it I forgot to watch that one. Aahh well, playback again though, for some reason, it sometimes takes several days for progs to appear.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2020)

I have been naughty today......I didn't wake till 0745. So well over 9 hours kip which I will accept.
Tidied up and washed the pans etc after making my carrot & potato soup yesterday.
Now sat in the conservatory**.... fire on, nice and cozy .
**our favourite room, we have a large house but virtually live in here.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> His Dark Materials,


Enjoying this. I'm not normally into fantasy stuff, but think it's really good.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Finding stuff to watch on free TV doesn’t seem to be a problem for me, I am easily pleased ! Current favourites include The Valhalla Murders, His Dark Materials, Britain’s Most Historic Towns, Britain’s Lost Railway Walks, The Big Scottish Book Club, Landward of course, Strictly of course, and also watching Michael Palin’s Around the World in 80 Days on i-player. And when I’ve got time there’s multiple series of The Bridge still to catch up with




I'm recording Valhalla murders. Is it good? I like More4. They have great dramas


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm recording Valhalla murders. Is it good? I like More4. They have great dramas


Actually sounds quite good after having a quick look just now. Is it subtitles though? Can't watch if it is.

Yep. Looks like it is


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Actually sounds quite good after having a quick look just now. Is it subtitles though? Can't watch if it is.
> 
> Yep. Looks like it is




Probably. The foreign ones usually are. I don't mind the subtitles


----------



## numbnuts (5 Dec 2020)

To the above posters - I ain't got a telly


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2020)

Pretty young women still like to look deeply in to my eyes from 18" Pressures all good, the main concern being glaucoma, but have to wait for a consultant to review peripheral vision etc. - that's standard.

The sun is out so a walk with No1 son looks to be a goer.....


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Pretty young women still like to look deeply in to my eyes from 18" Pressures all good, the main concern being glaucoma, but have to wait for a consultant to review peripheral vision etc. - that's standard.
> 
> The sun is out so a walk with No1 son looks to be a goer.....


I have the start of a cataract he said at last test. I feel the eyesight is deteriorating quite quickly now.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have the start of a cataract he said at last test. I feel the eyesight is deteriorating quite quickly now.




Are you still OK to drive Mo?


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Dec 2020)

A belated good morning folks,
The rain is easing after lashing down overnight and this morning. I've been on the Turbo and catching up on the "Pilgrim" audio plays on Audible. I'm a bit annoyed with myself that I missed them when they were being repeated on the BBC, but I managed to get them from Audible when they had an offer on Audiobooks.
Mrs Tenkaykev is an the turbo as I write, looking over my shoulder I can see she is wizzing along the Bath Cycle Path in bright sunshine!
Time for me to make a start on Brunch, enjoy the rest of your day folks 👍


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have the start of a cataract he said at last test. I feel the eyesight is deteriorating quite quickly now.


I am in for a 'survey' next week. They will put drops in then do some tests. If all is ok I will then have laser treatment.
Can't recall the name for the problem (very long name) but they tell me that without laser treatment I will, one day, wake up blind ......nice to know innit.
Mo.....several relatives have had cataract treatment and say it is no problem.....go for it asap.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2020)

A young friend of ours aged early 50s (we were all family friends) got Covid some months ago. Never came out of hospital and has just died.
To my knowledge he had no other health problems.
This virus is a real b*stard.
Its ruined my year but at least I am still here.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Are you still OK to drive Mo?


According to the optician I was. I have distance glasses, but to be honest I find I’m doing so little driving now the confidence is going too.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have the start of a cataract he said at last test. I feel the eyesight is deteriorating quite quickly now.


Cataracts get fixed quite easily and quickly now. Both my eyes have been done and the difference was amazing. Need to put 2 kinds of drops in for a week or two after but that is easy to do yourself.
They must have used some kind of local anaesthetic but it was not painful and fairly quick. Not supposed to drive for a week or so but I ignored that with no problems and was out cycling a couple of days after.
If the optician recommends it just go for it one eye at a time if both need done.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2020)

I must be going doolally. Went Into the kitchen to do the washing up. Filled the bowl up with the dishes and hot water.

Went into the living room. Thought of the sewing project I wanted to do so started doing that.

Got up from my sewing machine to get something then remembered the washing up so went back Into the kitchen to do it. There I was standing by the sink wearing only 1 slipper doing the washing up. I can't use my sewing machine foot if I am wearing anything on my feet hence the reason why I am wearing only 1 slipper. Then go back into the living room to finish off what I was doing at my sewing machine. 

Def a senior moment or 10 there.


----------



## Paulus (5 Dec 2020)

Good afternoon all,
Been busy this morning, out shopping, dog walking, domestic duties as well.
It's a nice sunny day here, if a bit cool.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2020)

Nice bright sunny day with a brisk NE wind so out on trike for a short run. Uphill most of the outward leg and into the wind on the return. Did not go too far as on the uphill bits with low sun it shines straight into your eyes and with little traffic drivers are likely to be more careless even if driving more or less blind. A grey overcast day at this time of year is safer.
A buzzard sitting beside the road just looked at me as I passed and made no attempt to flee. It was probably about 6 or 7 feet away and was still there when I returned. What was probably a female hen harrier also flew close overhead.


----------



## pawl (5 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I must be going doolally. Went Into the kitchen to do the washing up. Filled the bowl up with the dishes and hot water.
> 
> Went into the living room. Thought of the sewing project I wanted to do so started doing that.
> 
> ...




Wearing only one slipper.The mind boggles.It’s neve been so boggled🤪🤪🤪


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I must be going doolally. Went Into the kitchen to do the washing up. Filled the bowl up with the dishes and hot water.
> 
> Went into the living room. Thought of the sewing project I wanted to do so started doing that.
> 
> ...


I find myself doing that kind of thing quite often. I get diverted and never finish one task before starting the next and so it continues.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Wearing only one slipper.The mind boggles.It’s neve been so boggled🤪🤪🤪




I can't feel the pedal if I wear anything


----------



## pawl (5 Dec 2020)

Dug the dahlias up before the frosts start.

Just eating my lunch Marmite and Peanut Butter on toast Followed by Black cherry yoghurt and black coffee to round it all off.Might just add a splash of brandy to the coffee as a treat😀😀😀


----------



## numbnuts (5 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I must be going doolally. Went Into the kitchen to do the washing up. Filled the bowl up with the dishes and hot water.
> 
> Went into the living room. Thought of the sewing project I wanted to do so started doing that.
> 
> ...


" wearing only 1 slipper" ....and you shout at me for wearing nothing


----------



## numbnuts (5 Dec 2020)

I've just been for a 5 mile walk it only rained 3 times at least me coat didn't leak


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't feel the pedal if I wear anything


I wont sleep tonight......the thought of you at the sewing machine not wearing anything.
I may have to go and have a lie down


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I wont sleep tonight......the thought of you at the sewing machine not wearing anything.
> I may have to go and have a lie down



My name isn't Numbnuts


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My name isn't Numbnuts


That did cross my mind.
BUT.....if you want to press my pedal while wearing nothing I can be there in a couple of hours


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoying this. I'm not normally into fantasy stuff, but think it's really good.



I enjoyed the first series, but I couldn't get on with the second and have stopped watching it


----------



## pawl (5 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A young friend of ours aged early 50s (we were all family friends) got Covid some months ago. Never came out of hospital and has just died.
> To my knowledge he had no other health problems.
> This virus is a real b*stard.
> Its ruined my year but at least I am still here.




That is really sad

It really does make me angry when I see news like that.Just watching a report on Sky news of a man who has just been discharged from ITU He was having difficulty breathing when responding to the the interviewer.I just don’t understand some people attitude to not following the guidelines 
I am in the third level for the vaccine.I will still follow the guidelines as the vaccine may protect me but as I understand I could still be a carrier of the virus a symptomatic 

Stay safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That did cross my mind.
> BUT.....if you want to press my pedal while wearing nothing I can be there in a couple of hours




MRS D should slap you


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2020)

Talking of being daft. I confirmed my already strongly held belief that I shouldn’t be allowed in a kitchen. Was making something to eat and thought I would set the plate on one of the cooker rings for a quick heat...just on and off for seconds, but went to the loo forgetting about it. It exploded and is now in the bin!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm recording Valhalla murders. Is it good? I like More4. They have great dramas


It’s very good, so far at least !


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Dec 2020)

Been out for a bleak and wet couple of hours, 5 degrees and raining, a leaden sky, snow streaking the fields, the roads awash with meltwater, who needs an indoor trainer on a day like this ?


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2020)

I've been for a pootle this morning, 51 miles ridden, as the old rocker sang, no particular place to go. Rode out through Shilton Witheybrook and Claybrook Parva to Ullesthorpe, turned down the lane running towards the A5, they extended the local industrial estate onto the lane in the summer and this was the first time I'd been down it since the work was done, its gained a roundabout and theres a new one on the A5 as well, continued towards Pailton, turned left past the radio masts through Harborough Magna and Kings Newnam then turned through Church Lawford, the lane there was flooded, and crossed the main road, rode through the farm yard and onto Wolston, through Brinklow and Streton Under Fosse, then turned through Witheybrook and Shilton and home. A cold morning with a strong cold breeze, but bright and sunny for most of the ride, a slow hard ride but an enjoyable morning out.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> MRS D should slap you


She does, regularly


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> She does, regularly




Good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I must be going doolally. Went Into the kitchen to do the washing up. Filled the bowl up with the dishes and hot water.
> 
> Went into the living room. Thought of the sewing project I wanted to do so started doing that.
> 
> ...



You are Cinderella and ICMFP 🥿


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I must be going doolally. Went Into the kitchen to do the washing up. Filled the bowl up with the dishes and hot water.
> 
> Went into the living room. Thought of the sewing project I wanted to do so started doing that.
> 
> ...


Having retrieved your slipper, and finished the sewing, did you return to the kitchen to finish the washing up?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Having retrieved your slipper, and finished the sewing, did you return to the kitchen to finish the washing up?


I did. So I in fact did everything I wanted to do, just not in the right order..


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> That's the same case I use on my Samsung Tab A. They last about 2 - 3 years and the edges fall apart. I'm on my second one now, but they're cheap enough.


The case has arrived already. I am _VERY _impressed with it for the money. It is ridiculous that these things can be made in China, shipped to the UK, stocked by someone in Dagenham, and posted first class to me for less than £4 and (presumably?) everybody makes at least _some_ profit!

If I can get 3 years use for £4 then I will be happy. The case I bought for my old tablet was the official Samsung one which cost the best part of £20 in 2012 and that started falling apart after 3 years anyway! For the past 5 years the tablet has been held in place by 2 large rubber bands.



screenman said:


> Morning all, wonder what exciting things today will throw up.


In my case (forgive the pun), see above...! 

Apart from that, probably not much. A scheduled Zoom call has been postponed until Monday. I'll just spend another few hours working on my WTF puzzle game. (A temporary name for it, based on the reactions of my family and friends when they saw my earlier prototypes... And it wasn't WTF in a good way! More like why I would possibly think that anybody would (a) understand what the hell it was all about, and (b) actually want to play it... Oh ye of little faith! )



PaulSB said:


> I guess where I can stay with my good friend in Connel Bridge.


Do you know the local cycling routes? I could make 3 or 4 suggestions, and I'm sure that @oldwheels would too (e.g. _STAY AWAY FROM MULL, *SASSENACH*** TOURIST!_ )...

** My mum used the term affectionately (after all, she did marry one!) but we did know some people who would constantly bring up the awful things done by the English in Scotland hundreds of years ago, and for them it was definitely a term of abuse!

PS I'm sure that your friends don't actually live _IN_ the bridge, but _NEAR_ the bridge, in Connel or North Connel!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> The case has arrived already. I am _VERY _impressed with it for the money. It is ridiculous that these things can be made in China, shipped to the UK, stocked by someone in Dagenham, and posted first class to me for less than £4 and (presumably?) everybody makes at least _some_ profit!
> 
> If I can get 3 years use for £4 then I will be happy. The case I bought for my old tablet was the official Samsung one which cost the best part of £20 in 2012 and that started falling apart after 3 years anyway! For the past 5 years the tablet has been held in place by 2 large rubber bands.
> 
> ...


Yes, he lives in Connel. I know some routes from times when I've cycled Arran to the Western Isles taking the boat from Oban to Barra. Also from a tour up the west coast.

Suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> The case has arrived already. I am _VERY _impressed with it for the money. It is ridiculous that these things can be made in China, shipped to the UK, stocked by someone in Dagenham, and posted first class to me for less than £4 and (presumably?) everybody makes at least _some_ profit!
> 
> If I can get 3 years use for £4 then I will be happy. The case I bought for my old tablet was the official Samsung one which cost the best part of £20 in 2012 and that started falling apart after 3 years anyway! For the past 5 years the tablet has been held in place by 2 large rubber bands.
> 
> ...


Sassenach actually refers to southerners but has been commonly used for English.
My son lives in North Connel and you cannot quite see his house in your picture. It is a totally different place from Connel. North Connel has two distinct parts, the common part and the posh part where his house is.
The obvious cycle route is the cycle path from North Connel northwards which starts with a left turn immediately over the bridge. Taking the first right up Bonawe Road takes you to Bonawe or divert over the hill to Barcaldine. I often drive to Creagan Bridge with the trike or Sutherlands Grove with a bike and go round Loch Creran or divert up Glen Creran right to the top. On the Connel side of the bridge the back road to Oban will take you by bearing left to Taynuilt and from there if feeling fit down Loch Awe. There are other routes but a map will show them. Best stay off the A85 and A848.
Mull is ok generally if you obey the common sense rules and avoid ferry arrival times tho' this summer local cyclists report conditions as being dangerous due to too many tourists who refuse to stop in passing places or try to overtake outwith passing places. I only went out very early mornings before they started the day's infestation.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, he lives in Connel. I know some routes from times when I've cycled Arran to the Western Isles taking the boat from Oban to Barra. Also from a tour up the west coast.
> 
> Suggestions would be welcome.


I made some suggestions on Colinj's post which you can see nearby.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I made some suggestions on Colinj's post which you can see nearby.


Thank you. My friend lived in Taynuilt for decades so I know many of those places. As I usually visit with family I don't get the chance to cycle when we're up to visit.


----------



## screenman (5 Dec 2020)

Thanks to watching a program about the Totals I now know how to use a serviette correctly, never knew it was different for men and women. Goes to show even at my advanced years I am not too old to learn new skills.

5 days now done on the 16 and 8 diet, no booze for 5 days either, unfortunately still not healthy enough to ride a bike, or even get on the turbo.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Thanks to watching a program about the Totals I now know how to use a serviette correctly, never knew it was different for men and women. Goes to show even at my advanced years I am not too old to learn new skills.
> 
> 5 days now done on the 16 and 8 diet, no booze for 5 days either, unfortunately still not healthy enough to ride a bike, or even get on the turbo.


Proof you've actually learned that new skill required.


----------



## screenman (5 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Proof you've actually learned that new skill required.



The man has the fold towards him and the women away.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> The man has the fold towards him and the women away.


When do you plan on using this new found skill?


----------



## screenman (5 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> When do you plan on using this new found skill?



When I have dinner with the Queen.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Thanks to watching a program about the Totals I now know how to use a serviette correctly, never knew it was different for men and women. Goes to show even at my advanced years I am not too old to learn new skills.
> 
> 5 days now done on the 16 and 8 diet, no booze for 5 days either, *unfortunately still not healthy enough to ride a bike, or even get on the turbo.*



It will come back, believe it and it will.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2020)

Just finished The Queen's Gambit. An excellent TV series. Highly recommended.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It will come back, believe it and it will.


How can the fold come back, if it's facing away!


----------



## 12boy (5 Dec 2020)

Been a lovely day here and I had a nice ride on the Brompton. 8C, 18 mph wind. I have it dialed in perfectly and it is so nice to ride a bike that is ergonomically spot on, especially if you did it yourself.
Sleep well and wake up ready to kick butt, as I think this is almost bed time for youse guys.


----------



## screenman (5 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It will come back, believe it and it will.



It certainly will, I have been in worse places health wise.


----------



## screenman (5 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Been a lovely day here and I had a nice ride on the Brompton. 8C, 18 mph wind. I have it dialed in perfectly and it is so nice to ride a bike that is ergonomically spot on, especially if you did it yourself.
> Sleep well and wake up ready to kick butt, as I think this is almost bed time for youse guys.



10.46pm here.


----------



## 12boy (5 Dec 2020)

3:45 pm here.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Been a lovely day here and I had a nice ride on the Brompton. 8C, 18 mph wind. I have it dialed in perfectly and it is so nice to ride a bike that is ergonomically spot on, especially if you did it yourself.
> Sleep well and wake up ready to kick butt, as I think this is almost bed time for youse guys.


It's not gone midnight yet!


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2020)

Morning all, tree and decorations going up today so I have been told.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2020)

Good morning. It is 3⁰C and raining. At 9.00 it's forecast to be 3⁰C and dry. They better be right..........four of us meeting for a ride, hoping to get 60 miles in today. At 8.00 I'm going to give the bike a quick wash, it's so dirty I'm ashamed to turn up on it!!! 😂

What else? 🤔 Nothing.

I see Warrington is going to host one of the "inland border facilities" and there is concern over potential queues of 700 vehicles a day. Is this anywhere near you @Dave7 ? Hope not.


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It is 3⁰C and raining. At 9.00 it's forecast to be 3⁰C and dry. They better be right..........four of us meeting for a ride, hoping to get 60 miles in today. At 8.00 I'm going to give the bike a quick wash, it's so dirty I'm ashamed to turn up on it!!! 😂
> 
> What else? 🤔 Nothing.
> 
> I see Warrington is going to host one of the "inland border facilities" and there is concern over potential queues of 700 vehicles a day. Is this anywhere near you @Dave7 ? Hope not.



That is a lot of trucks, maybe we are turning into Switzerland as they have inland borders I think. The one at Kent was flooded the other day so one of my customers who lives local told me, maybe they are going to park boats up on there instead of trucks.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> That is a lot of trucks, maybe we are turning into Switzerland as they have inland borders I think. The one at Kent was flooded the other day so one of my customers who lives local told me, maybe they are going to park boats up on there instead of trucks.


It is. Forgot to mention it's at Appleton Thorn an area which straddles the M56 and touches the M6 at Lymm Services. Eddie Stobbart has a depot nearby. It's chaotic, has been for years, on the M6/56 round there. I guess the only saving grace is the vehicles will approach from the western end of the M56. Lord only knows what would happen if queues built up on the M6 exits.

Rain has stopped. This is heading in the right direction. I shall chuck a bucket of soapy water at the bike as soon as it is light.


----------



## Paulus (6 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. 
Rudely awoken by the dog barking at 6.00. She was worrying about the low battery level in the smoke detector downstairs which was beeping. This in turn has upset the cats who now won't go out.
A good start to the day 
Tea now being drunk 
Now, on with the rest of the day


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2020)

Good morning all


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2020)

Morning. A very slow and leisurely 9 miles done. Roads were very sparkly and one section was so bad with standing water that had frozen I had to just walk on the verge for a bit. Never mind, that's day 6 done.


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2020)

Like Lord Lucan with a fake beard, I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

Morning. My god it's cold. -2 here with a heavy frost. I wish I'd stayed in bed where it's warm. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (6 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Looks like we'll be having nice sunny day here.
Doggie walk on the beach first thing (10am), back for a cuppa, then a stroll down to the White Lion for Sunday lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> When do you plan on using this new found skill?


Should be interesting as previously he thought they were kindly provided to blow his nose on. I believe MrsS got quite embarrassed


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It is 3⁰C and raining. At 9.00 it's forecast to be 3⁰C and dry. They better be right..........four of us meeting for a ride, hoping to get 60 miles in today. At 8.00 I'm going to give the bike a quick wash, it's so dirty I'm ashamed to turn up on it!!! 😂
> 
> What else? 🤔 Nothing.
> 
> I see Warrington is going to host one of the "inland border facilities" and there is concern over potential queues of 700 vehicles a day. Is this anywhere near you @Dave7 ? Hope not.


I dont think it is but will double check and get back to you.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Dec 2020)

I'm up too 1.5c here


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It is. Forgot to mention it's at Appleton Thorn an area which straddles the M56 and touches the M6 at Lymm Services. Eddie Stobbart has a depot nearby. It's chaotic, has been for years, on the M6/56 round there. I guess the only saving grace is the vehicles will approach from the western end of the M56. Lord only knows what would happen if queues built up on the M6 exits.
> 
> Rain has stopped. This is heading in the right direction. I shall chuck a bucket of soapy water at the bike as soon as it is light.


Yes, I read that yesterday but tbh am not fully awake yet .
Appleton Thorn is a strange area as it was very rural with a lovely old pub.
An old airfield was built on with industrial units and as you say, we are blessed  with M6/M56 plus the junction.
It is also home to a large open prison.
BUT......it is a big part of my favourite ride** as it leads out to some lovely countryside.
**Its either a nice 20 miler or I can spread it out to 30 or 40 miles.
You have my juices flowing now.... I really hope I can do those rides again come Spring


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Dec 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
It's a bit cold down here, Mrs Tenkay has some new "Hokey Cokey" trail shoes that she wants to try out so we're heading out soon. Can't find my long sleeve merino top, must have been misfiled somewhere, or in one of my backpacks. Searching for it has confirmed that I have accrued way too much running gear over the years. 
Have a lovely day folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkay has some new "Hokey Cokey" trail shoes


Lol. That's a new brand on me  I think I just about have a pair of every brand going! Asics, Adidas, Hoka, Altra, Nike, Saucony, Mizuno and no doubt others I have forgotten. I might have a problem


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2020)

Going to spend a couple of hundred pounds on stamps very shortly.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Dec 2020)

Good morning all, a cloudy bright start here. I’m expecting lots of wetness underfoot.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. That's a new brand of me  I think I just about have a pair of every brand going! Asics, Adidas, Hoka, Altra, Nike, Saucony, Mizuno and no doubt others I have forgotten. I might have a problem




No might about it.


----------



## pawl (6 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Just finished The Queen's Gambit. An excellent TV series. Highly recommended.




Started watching it yesterday.Recommend by s I l Bit sceptical bought watching a series about a young

woman playing chess.How wrong can I be.Am enjoying it.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Started watching it yesterday.Recommend by s I l Bit sceptical bought watching a series about a young
> 
> woman playing chess.How wrong can I be.Am enjoying it.



I watched the first episode, couldn't get on with it and didn't watch any more.


----------



## pawl (6 Dec 2020)

Have just read a report A pub landlord is asking customers to eat the meals they order and not use it as a means of getting alcohol.As he says the food goes in the bin.As he states there are people struggling to fed their families and having to use food banks and free school meals


----------



## pawl (6 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I watched the first episode, couldn't get on with it and didn't watch any more.




I felt the same MrsP carried on watching it. I Was only half watching but when it got to the second episode I found it compulsive viewing Usually if I don’t get into a film or a series in the first fifteen minutes I don’t bother.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

I havnt watched it.


----------



## Paulus (6 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> I felt the same MrsP carried on watching it. I Was only half watching but when it got to the second episode I found it compulsive viewing Usually if I don’t get into a film or a series in the first fifteen minutes I don’t bother.


Myself and MrsP found it compulsive viewing.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Dec 2020)

Bright sunny morning with no wind. Temperature has now risen to -O.5C. Definitely not taking the trike out with a low sun blinding everyone on the road.
Might go and look at the top garden which depresses me as I cannot be bothered cutting down the artichokes which are 6 or7 feet high. When they dry out I burn them.
I was given cabbage plants which I thought were savoys but turn out to be purple sprouting broccoli. Get nothing off them until about March when I want the garden cleared and so they are just a nuisance. The remnants of the beans need to be cleared and worse the grass is beginning to make inroads. Better get it out now or it gets more difficult as it spreads.
Phishing email from alleged DPD failed delivery and a junk call at 0815. They try to catch you off guard I think.


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Like Lord Lucan with a fake beard, I have risen!


Who's Lord Lucan? . Oh No I've given myself away I'm to young to be on this thread.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

We have sun but it's still -1 here.


----------



## Dirk (6 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I havnt watched it.


I haven't got a television......


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I haven't got a television......




Here we go.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Here we go.


I haven't got one either


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got one either




Don't you start.....


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2020)

We have a tv in every room. We have 2 in the bedroom so we can watch our own favourites.
The WC has a new 66" multi screen so we don't get bored on the kazi. 
We do make sure they are all switched off between 0600 and 0615 so we can talk to each other.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't you start.....


I’ve got 2 so that makes the numbers up a bit again.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve got 2 so that makes the numbers up a bit again.




Good for you. Don't let the side down


----------



## numbnuts (6 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't you start.....


 
According to Google 1.59 million don't have a TV either


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2020)

I've been getting technical this morning, new bottom bracket ordered from Planet X Bikes, I had to take it apart, I couldn't remember the spindle length, it also gave me I chance to check it.


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been getting technical this morning, new bottom bracket ordered from Planet X Bikes, I had to take it apart, I couldn't remember the spindle length, it also gave me I chance to check it.
> 
> View attachment 561883


Dave you should have put a thick dust cloth down first , your going to be in so much trouble if you mark that laminate flooring.


----------



## Dirk (6 Dec 2020)

Just a 'childs size' Sunday lunch - £5.95 





Cheaper than a sarnie!


----------



## Paulus (6 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We have a tv in every room. We have 2 in the bedroom so we can watch our own favourites.
> The WC has a new 66" multi screen so we don't get bored on the kazi.
> We do make sure they are all switched off between 0600 and 0615 so we can talk to each other.


I have 3 TV's, sometimes I wish I didn't have one.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Dave you should have put a thick dust cloth down first , your going to be in so much trouble if you mark that laminate flooring.



Its lino, its been down for years and is in need of replacing


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> I have 3 TV's, sometimes I wish I didn't have one.



We have one, a 40 inch Toshiba thats about ten years old.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. That's a new brand on me  I think I just about have a pair of every brand going! Asics, Adidas, Hoka, Altra, Nike, Saucony, Mizuno and no doubt others I have forgotten. I might have a problem



That’s quite a collection Mo, the shoes that I was referring to were indeed “Hoka’s” 
Not content with her Brommie having some Titanium bits, Mrs Tenkay herself also is part Titanium following a knee replacement many years ago.
Her recent return to the running scene came about when she realised that she was able to do the running part of the circuits class at our local gym without discomfort.
She wanted the maximum cushioning so got some Hoka Bondi shoes which she really likes and so got the same brand in a trail shoe.
She’s up to 10k now but is understandably very cautious.
(In the distant Mists of time, Mrs Tenkay won a Scottish AAA medal running 100km around the grounds of Herriot Watt 😎)


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That’s quite a collection Mo, the shoes that I was referring to were indeed “Hoka’s”
> Not content with her Brommie having some Titanium bits, Mrs Tenkay herself also is part Titanium following a knee replacement many years ago.
> Her recent return to the running scene came about when she realised that she was able to do the running part of the circuits class at our local gym without discomfort.
> She wanted the maximum cushioning so got some Hoka Bondi shoes which she really likes and so got the same brand in a trail shoe.
> ...




Don't tempt her for God's sake.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been getting technical this morning, new bottom bracket ordered from Planet X Bikes, I had to take it apart, I couldn't remember the spindle length, it also gave me I chance to check it.
> 
> View attachment 561883


That, sir, is good.
I would have take it to the LBS as it is beyond me.
As a teenager I would try most things but not now.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just a 'childs size' Sunday lunch - £5.95
> 
> View attachment 561889
> 
> Cheaper than a sarnie!


Looks good but somebody has left their willy on the plate


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

We have 2 Tv's. Mr WD has a PlayStation so we have a 32 inch TV in the spare bedroom and it's hooked to to that and then we have a 65 inch T.V. in the living room.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That, sir, is good.
> I would have take it to the LBS as it is beyond me.
> As a teenager I would try most things but not now.



The important part of doing your own repairs is knowing what you can or can't do, there are some jobs I won't normally tackle, a lot of them I've tried doing before and haven't been happy with the result so they go to the LBS


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have 2 Tv's. Mr WD has a PlayStation so we have a 32 inch TV in the spare bedroom and it's hooked to to that and then we have a 65 inch T.V. in the living room.


We have a 70" as we find it better for the porn channels.


That's not true btw.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We have a 70" as we find it better for the porn channels.
> 
> 
> That's not true btw.


----------



## pawl (6 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Its lino, its been down for years and is in need of replacing




That must be the best excuse I’ve heard for along time😋😋😋


----------



## pawl (6 Dec 2020)

Just been to the garden centre to get a crimbo tree .Really busy .Lots of families with children commented to MrsP why aren’t the kids at school Because it’s Sunday When I woke up this morning I could have sworn it was Monday


----------



## oldwheels (6 Dec 2020)

Just looking out my front window admiring the scenery when noticed a small cargo boat coming up the Sound. It got to opposite Calve Island just off Tobermory and did a 180 degree turn and is heading back where it came from. Looks empty and possibly a lorry carrier with roll on roll off at the bow. Annoyingly it has a name in large letters on the side which I cannot quite make out due to slight shake. Must get a tripod for a telescope. A bit of a mystery tho' Fishnish or Lochaline slipways are not too far away and a timber loading jetty.
There are lots of little workboats always on the move nowadays probably doing mooring work and similar jobs and more small cargo boats than in the past. Saves road traffic with heavy lorries.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

There has been an advert on the TV for fake trees from a company called Balsam. I had a look on their website last night and some of them cost £1,350. Even in the sale the are £1,000. I don't think so.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> We have 2 Tv's. Mr WD has a PlayStation so we have a 32 inch TV in the spare bedroom and it's hooked to to that and then we have a in the living room.


 
WoW 65 inch T.V. …... it must be like watching a game of tennis


----------



## 12boy (6 Dec 2020)

Lovely day at the moment, crystal clear, sunny and a toasty 0C. It will be 10C later with 30 mph wind so perhaps an early ride would be best. Lots of fun stuff to do....a little bike maintenance, saddle swapping and setting up the Steamroller with the SA three speed option again. If my man Tyler at the LBS has the right taps, I will have him chase the BB threads in the Bianchi Nyala I found at the dump. I figure it may be a pound or so heavier than my Dale but if I go with one Al chainring the weight loss from 3 steel ones and no front deraileur may get me there. A Tange chromo lugged mtn bike frame with a level top tube has always been a fave for me. The other bikes I have are just about perfect.....no, I made my Holdsworth a single speed for fun and I need to restore that to 10 speed specs. 2 projects for those days going outside ain't fun. 
Dave R....going with a cartridge or loose ball bearing BB? I've found Shimano UN 55s to be pretty bulletproof and have tens of thousands of trouble free miles on mine.
I'll check in around your bedtime to see what deviltry you sultry seniors got up to today...


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> (In the distant Mists of time, Mrs Tenkay won a Scottish AAA medal running 100km around the grounds of Herriot Watt 😎)


Amazing! Wish I had taken it up when I was younger. It’s like a lot of things in life, not realising till too late how much you enjoy something but being past making any improvements due to age and injuries. Never mind, I am really enjoying it just now so that’s all that matters.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Who's Lord Lucan? . Oh No I've given myself away I'm to young to be on this thread.


We lived opposite his house when I was a kid


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2020)

Well England made hard work of that.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Lovely day at the moment, crystal clear, sunny and a toasty 0C. It will be 10C later with 30 mph wind so perhaps an early ride would be best. Lots of fun stuff to do....a little bike maintenance, saddle swapping and setting up the Steamroller with the SA three speed option again. If my man Tyler at the LBS has the right taps, I will have him chase the BB threads in the Bianchi Nyala I found at the dump. I figure it may be a pound or so heavier than my Dale but if I go with one Al chainring the weight loss from 3 steel ones and no front deraileur may get me there. A Tange chromo lugged mtn bike frame with a level top tube has always been a fave for me. The other bikes I have are just about perfect.....no, I made my Holdsworth a single speed for fun and I need to restore that to 10 speed specs. 2 projects for those days going outside ain't fun.
> Dave R....going with a cartridge or loose ball bearing BB? I've found Shimano UN 55s to be pretty bulletproof and have tens of thousands of trouble free miles on mine.
> I'll check in around your bedtime to see what deviltry you sultry seniors got up to today...



Yes, I like the UN55, but thy're a bit scarce in the 103 spindle size round here, I've gone with a Token, the same same as I'm taking out, It's given good service so hopefully the replacement will do the same.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> WoW 65 inch T.V. …... it must be like watching a game of tennis


😂😂


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been getting technical this morning, new bottom bracket ordered from Planet X Bikes, I had to take it apart, I couldn't remember the spindle length, it also gave me I chance to check it.
> 
> View attachment 561883


Bike in the kitchen!!!! 

I'd have to offer up three Hail Marys and a Lord's Prayer to have any chance of that..........


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Bike in the kitchen!!!!
> 
> I'd have to offer up three Hail Marys and a Lord's Prayer to have any chance of that..........



My Good Lady rarely goes in the kitchen these days.


----------



## rustybolts (6 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> > "Who's Lord Lucan? . Oh No I've given myself away I'm to young to be on this thread."
> 
> 
> "We lived opposite his house when I was a kid "


Is he still hiding out in your garden shed ?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2020)

54 winter miles today. Enjoyed myself but geez it's getting feckin' cold and damp. The bike looks like it's been dipped in a slurry pit.

So............I'd been home long enough to shower, getting dressed and the phone pings. It's my mate whose target is 10000 miles.

Mate: "I see you've *only*  got 174 (to hit my target) left to do. I need 300. Shall we aim to finish it off on Friday?"

Me: " I haven't warmed up yet and you're planning the whole week!!!"😄

I also suggested he look at the weather forecast.......😄


----------



## Dirk (6 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Looks good but somebody has left their willy on the plate


You've obviously lead a sheltered life.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Is he still hiding out in your garden shed ?


Dunno, you'd have to ask my Dad......

It was the family home, nothing very grand, I had no idea who they were until he disappeared. Just some kids I played with in the woods.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Just looking out my front window admiring the scenery when noticed a small cargo boat coming up the Sound. It got to opposite Calve Island just off Tobermory and did a 180 degree turn and is heading back where it came from. Looks empty and possibly a lorry carrier with roll on roll off at the bow. Annoyingly it has a name in large letters on the side which I cannot quite make out due to slight shake. Must get a tripod for a telescope. A bit of a mystery tho' Fishnish or Lochaline slipways are not too far away and a timber loading jetty.
> There are lots of little workboats always on the move nowadays probably doing mooring work and similar jobs and more small cargo boats than in the past. Saves road traffic with heavy lorries.


Non of these?


----------



## oldwheels (6 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Non of these?
> View attachment 561950


Doesn't look like it. They seem to have missed out various navigation lights. Rubdh na Gall lighthouse and a lit bouy near the top ship shown heading down as well as the Green Isles.
Edit later as I forgot about the Ardmore lighthouse as well.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Dec 2020)

Went for a walk this morning, along the canal and back via Heriot-Watt. Beautiful sunshine most of the way. Saw a kingfisher on the canal, don’t see them there in the summer but quite often in the winter.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2020)

Back down to freezing again already. Another frosty start tomorrow, then it seems a fraction milder after that.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

2 deg here at the moment. Supposed to be going be -2 later on.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2020)

Watching Countryfile. We’ll see later what the weather for the week is looking like.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

I'm watching countrfile as well.

I had an email today telling me that my prime membership ends in Feb, but my card details expire before my renewal date so I should click on the link below to amend my card details to avoid missing my payment for Amazon prime. Very strange as my card doesn't in fact expire until 2025. Methinks this is another scam. Be careful folks and don't click on things like that.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm watching countrfile as well.
> 
> I had an email today telling me that my prime membership ends in Feb, but my card details expire before my renewal date so I should click on the link below to amend my card details to avoid missing my payment for Amazon prime. Very strange as my card doesn't in fact expire until 2025. Methinks this is another scam. Be careful folks and don't click on things like that.


More and more of this just now. You really have to double check everything now.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> More and more of this just now. You really have to double check everything now.




Yep. You have to be on your toes with the scammers


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. You have to be on your toes with the scammers


I miss poor old George.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> I miss poor old George.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Amazing! Wish I had taken it up when I was younger. It’s like a lot of things in life, not realising till too late how much you enjoy something but being past making any improvements due to age and injuries. Never mind, I am really enjoying it just now so that’s all that matters.



Your Never too old Mo!
Anecdote time :
As a younger, more foolish man I would, from time to time come up with really great ideas 😁

On this particular occasion I noticed that my 55th Birthday fell on a Sunday and coincided with the AAA 50k championships that were being held at Sutton Park. I thought it would make a great way to mark my birthday and I could bang an extra lap in to make it 55@55, nice and symmetrical 😁

I had a brother who lived in that area so it would also be an opportunity to catch up with him and make a week end of it. I’d been away from the distance running “ scene” for a while so I thought I’d adopt a low profile and tootle round at a nice easy pace.

As I was finishing the last lap of the 50k I was overtaken by a familiar face from my distance running days, he called out a greeting as he went past and once I’d done my extra “birthday “ lap I went over to congratulate him and catch up on what he’d been up to.
The guy was, if I’m remembering correctly about 72 at the time. I remarked that he’d run a great race and that he must be really pleased with his performance, he said he’d hoped to do better but his legs were still a bit stiff from the hundred miler that he’d done the previous week.

So there you have it Mo, you’re never too old...


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm watching countrfile as well.
> 
> I had an email today telling me that my prime membership ends in Feb, but my card details expire before my renewal date so I should click on the link below to amend my card details to avoid missing my payment for Amazon prime. Very strange as my card doesn't in fact expire until 2025. Methinks this is another scam. Be careful folks and don't click on things like that.


Yes, we had a variation on that, a phone call, with an automated voice, telling me my prime membership was about to expire, press 1 etc

I don’t have Prime Membership


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, we had a variation on that, a phone call, with an automated voice, telling me my prime membership was about to expire, press 1 etc
> 
> I don’t have Prime Membership


Oh god.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

The magnificent seven is on ITV4.+1. They don't make an like that anymore.


----------



## Dirk (6 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The magnificent seven is on ITV4.+1. They don't make an like that anymore.


Thank god!


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2020)

Country File was good, well the few minutes I saw of it before nodding off, thought it was Saturday when I woke up.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Thank god!




I may have seen it once or 6 times before


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Country File was good, well the few minutes I saw of it before nodding off, thought it was Saturday when I woke up.


Well, tomorrow's Sunday!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2020)

I used my new tablet on a Zoom call with my family this afternoon. On previous Zoom sessions I had been using the web browser version on my laptop and that was always a pain - a fuzzy picture and the picture and/or sound would freeze sporadically. No interruptions to the sound or picture today and both were clearer than through the browser.

What I wasn't so keen on was that the webcam is quite high up relative to the meeting window so it makes me look like I am staring at my feet when I am talking. I'll see if I can find a way of docking that window at the top of the tablet rather than in the middle of the screen.


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed Britain’s Lost Railway Walks last night, Callender to Oban, through the lands of MacGregor and @Globalti. I was keeping an eye out for the spectacular new build taking shape during filming but they must have missed it.


My wife and I walked that route about 25 years ago long before it became a cycle route . Must have really good as we had our first daughter nine months later .😂😂😂


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Bike in the kitchen!!!!
> 
> I'd have to offer up three Hail Marys and a Lord's Prayer to have any chance of that..........


I find a bike in the kitchen is allowed in our kitchen under certain circumstances, that is if I am working on my wife’s bike . 😂😂😂


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Dec 2020)

Night night everyone. Still no cycling for me , but I am feeling slightly better in myself. But we were allowed back sailing on Sunday . It was cold and damp all race with very little wind, but I loved it , finished second out of five . Made me realise how much I had missed sailing for the last month . These little high/ good points in life make it all worthwhile. Sleep tight everyone. 😀😀😀
Oh and good morning to Mo as I am sure she will be checking in the next few hours 😘😀😀


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> What I wasn't so keen on was that the webcam is quite high up relative to the meeting window so it makes me look like I am staring at my feet when I am talking. I'll see if I can find a way of docking that window at the top of the tablet rather than in the middle of the screen.


Ah, apparently I could swipe left or right to control the view. I'll try that next time...


----------



## 12boy (7 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev...one day I was coming home from work on my bike and was hailed by an older gent on a touring bike loaded down with panniers fore and aft who inquired as to where the KOA campgrounds were. I explained one was maybe 1/2 mile from our location and was the nicer of the two and the other about 8 miles further. He asked which one I'd chose and I said the closer unless you need to ride a little further. He said he had already ridden 140 miles from Rawlins that day and that was adequate. Turns out he was riding from New Jersey to Oregon, about 4500 miles. KOAs are usually occupied by RVs and trailer folks but they also have the odd tenter.


----------



## 12boy (7 Dec 2020)

BTW.....for a ride today and it wasn't long but sure felt puny for the last 6 miles or so, going uphill in a headwind. Got home and found it a little hard to push to its spot in bike shed #1. Rear brake was binding. I will try it again tomorrow. Be nice to be able to blame the bike and not my aged decrepitude.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Oh and good morning to Mo as I am sure she will be checking in the next few hours 😘😀😀


Yep. Good morning. Chilly but not as frosty looking as last night so must have lifted a bit. This mornings run won't be far as I'm feeling slightly tender. Just the bare minimum to keep the challenge going.


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2020)

Good morning to you all.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Country File was good, well the few minutes I saw of it before nodding off, thought it was Saturday when I woke up.


It was. Today is Sunday.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> More and more of this just now. You really have to double check everything now.


Apart from the current Amazon scam of regular phone calls to say our Prime account has a problem we don't suffer from scammers by phone or email.

What I have done is install a password manager and delete all the personal data Google had kindly "helped" me with over the years.

I'm using LastPass. There's a bit of work involved initially but once that's done it's very easy to use. Everywhere I visit on the web is stored in LastPass, even CC, which stores all the data on my laptop or phone rather than in the cloud. Once a day I log in to LastPass using a much more complicated password than anywhere else. From there the software automatically logs me in and out of any account I chose.

I find it very useful.


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2020)

I have risen!

Breakfast made for Mrs D and Mini D. Will walk Mini D to achool3 and then take Lemmy for a walk.

I was planning to ride into Northampton to drop some CD's off to someone, but this for is treacherous. If it doesnt improve after sun up then i'll give that a miss. I'll ride in anything, but a pea souper is my limit - don't want to be murdered by some myopic Audi driver.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2020)

Good day to you all. This morning feels drier, no chilling damp in the air, and we are forecast for clear skies and sunshine.

Sipping my coffee I was struck by how repetitive my morning posts have become. Apologies. Yes, I'm going for a ride, no I don't have any other plans. It just goes on and on............but as we chatted about during yesterday's coffee stop us retired folk really should not complain, it could be so much worse.

Exercises next and then the ironing.


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2020)

Wow! -2 and extremely thick fog out there, stay safe guys.


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It is misty and cold out there 
An early dog walk and the I will cycle down to Sainsbury's to pick up the wine order 🍷🍷🍷.
Then a stop at the local shops for a few essentials on the way home.
Another busy day in paradise.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day to you all. This morning feels drier, no chilling damp in the air, and we are forecast for clear skies and sunshine.
> 
> Sipping my coffee I was struck by how repetitive my morning posts have become. Apologies. Yes, I'm going for a ride, no I don't have any other plans. It just goes on and on............but as we chatted about during yesterday's coffee stop us retired folk really should not complain, it could be so much worse.
> 
> Exercises next and then the ironing.


. 
My days are very samesy too........I made that word up by the way  I suppose a combination of retirement and Covid restrictions mean it will be the same for many. As long as you are content enough with your lot, that's all that matters. 

4.2 mile run done, running gear in the wash....apart from one sock that escaped and didn't notice it till the wash was half way through. Lol.

Brekkie soon. Back to the fruit and fibre I think today since it's a bit milder.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2020)

Morning. My days tend to be the samey as well.

No frost here as we have a lot of fog that kept the temp up a bit.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Got to take the CRV in for 4 new tyres this morning.
Will drop it in at the garage, pick up a newspaper and walk back home from the village, to take doggie for a walk.
Our bestest friends move to Minehead today.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Apart from the current Amazon scam of regular phone calls to say our Prime account has a problem we don't suffer from scammers by phone or email.
> 
> What I have done is install a password manager and delete all the personal data Google had kindly "helped" me with over the years.
> 
> ...



There's an interesting article here on turning off some of Google and Facebooks tracking.

https://www.thequint.com/tech-and-auto/tech-news/how-to-stop-facebook-and-google-from-spying-on-you


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> There's an interesting article here on turning off some of Google and Facebooks tracking.
> 
> https://www.thequint.com/tech-and-auto/tech-news/how-to-stop-facebook-and-google-from-spying-on-you




I don't use Google as a browser anymore, I use DuckDuckgo instead. And I have an email address that isn't tied to Google either.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't use Google as a browser anymore, I use DuckDuckgo instead. And I have an email address that isn't tied to Google either.



I use DuckDuck go as well, my main E-Mail is Mail.com, I have a Gmail account but never use it.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2020)

Bizarrely I have only this minute received an email supposedly from Google saying someone knows my password and to log in and change it! I suspect not genuine, but since I don't use it anyway I will ignore.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Dec 2020)

Good Morning all, damp and dismal here, three degrees.
Very samey here too. Is that why lots of people have been putting up Christmas decorations early, to break the monotony ?
We’re taking the opposite approach, we’re not going to put decorations up at all this year, doesn’t seem worth the effort.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good Morning all, damp and dismal here, three degrees.
> Very samey here too. Is that why lots of people have been putting up Christmas decorations early, to break the monotony ?
> We’re taking the opposite approach, we’re not going to put decorations up at all this year, doesn’t seem worth the effort.


I've never bothered since I lost mum 23 years ago! It's just another day for me I'm afraid.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good Morning all, damp and dismal here, three degrees.
> Very samey here too. Is that why lots of people have been putting up Christmas decorations early, to break the monotony ?
> We’re taking the opposite approach, we’re not going to put decorations up at all this year, doesn’t seem worth the effort.



I'm trying to scale back the Xmas decorations, I've been putting them up every year for about 40 years and now I'm thinking its time to stop, but the family isn't impressed and want me to keep going, so I've said this year only the tree's going up.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Dec 2020)

I am feeling SO rich, received my £10 Christmas Bonus today, thank you Prudent Gordon (remember him?).

I will have to take the rest of the day to plan how to spend it


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Dec 2020)

Watched a most interesting Winterwatch special about the 1963 winter last night, it had been on a few years ago but it was worth watching again. No doubt some on here will remember it from the time, not me, I wasn’t born until a few months after it finished. Amazing film footage of digging out houses/trains/cars, state of the art graphics, a view of the transport network pre Beeching and pre motorway, and an almost casual mention of lives lost. And an insight too into how the nation coped with a national catastrophe of a severity that hasn’t been matched until now. Quite fascinating.


----------



## pawl (7 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I am feeling SO rich, received my £10 Christmas Bonus today, thank you Prudent Gordon (remember him?).
> 
> I will have to take the rest of the day to plan how to spend it




Got mine today .Still waiting for the heating payment


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2020)

I'm up, it's a bit  outside and foggy too, won't be going far today unless it warms up that's for sure


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I am feeling SO rich, received my £10 Christmas Bonus today, thank you Prudent Gordon (remember him?).
> 
> I will have to take the rest of the day to plan how to spend it


Gordon once gave me a rise in my state pension. 2 pence per month.


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Got mine today .Still waiting for the heating payment


Is the bonus just paid automatically?


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2020)

Another nice day and beautiful sunrise but cold and the cars are all white with frost. I have to go on an errand later today and hope my garden path has thawed a bit. I was out yesterday on a particularly bad bit of road where the winter sun never reaches and it had not been gritted.
Flashing lights woke me about 0530 this morning as gritter was doing the town streets so perhaps they have got round to the main road.
Latest news is a Cheviot tup has gone walkabout from a croft a couple of hundred yards from my garden. Not seen in the town and unlikely to be stolen but you never know. There are eyes watching everywhere here and somebody would have noticed anything suspicious.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Watched a most interesting Winterwatch special about the 1963 winter last night, it had been on a few years ago but it was worth watching again. No doubt some on here will remember it from the time, not me, I wasn’t born until a few months after it finished. Amazing film footage of digging out houses/trains/cars, state of the art graphics, a view of the transport network pre Beeching and pre motorway, and an almost casual mention of lives lost. And an insight too into how the nation coped with a national catastrophe of a severity that hasn’t been matched until now. Quite fascinating.


I would have been 4 so don't remember it but dad often talked about it. Snow piled up at the sides of the road way over the height of your head. Unlike now when a dusting of snow seems to bring things to a halt, things almost carried on as normal. Schools still on and people got to work.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2020)

I wasn't in the UK then so I don't remember it either. 

I don't bother with Christmas decorations either. They are just dust catchers. Ba humbug.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2020)

The winter of 1947 was supposed to be really bad as well. I saw videos of people trying to dig out trains that got stuck


----------



## pawl (7 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Is the bonus just paid automatically?



As far as I can remember.It is fourteen years since I started receiving the payment Cant recall having to claim the payment? It is included in the weekly or monthly state pension Not sure about the heating allowance. I have had the letter stating the payment is due.


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2020)

Definitely not riding today. Fog is so bad its really not safe to be on the roads at all in any vehicle, yet people are hooning like Roger Ramjet with a burning turd stuck in hhis ring.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The winter of 1947 was supposed to be really bad as well. I saw videos of people trying to dig out trains that got stuck


I was born Feb 47.....the worst winter on record.
Don't blame me!!!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2020)

A quick hello as I have to drop MrsD off to meet her sister......they are visiting the aunt.
Every day is different for me because I MAKE them different eg one day I will have a wash, next day I don't bother. No 2 days are the same


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The winter of 1947 was supposed to be really bad as well. I saw videos of people trying to dig out trains that got stuck



I don't remember 1947, but I do remember 1963, I remember it snowed on Boxing Day and we were snowed up till March, I would be woken up every morning by my Dad clearing our path, we were living in Kent at the time, I remember sledging on the hills behind the town.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The winter of 1947 was supposed to be really bad as well. I saw videos of people trying to dig out trains that got stuck


I remember that winter when a train in Caithness were completely covered in snow and I think passengers had to wait some time before they could get dug out. Cars were also stuck overnight in some places.
More recently I had a scary trip from Tyndrum to Oban and the road surface was so bad that on the downward slope from Tyndrum I had no control whatsoever and no steering or braking. The snow was banked up on both sides of the road and I bounced from side to side and spun once 360 degrees but the snow banks kept me on the road at least until I could regain control. There was no visible damage to van, just my nerves.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2020)

One of my grandsons just came running into the house. He has an online lecture and his dad's internet is down. So grannies internet is coming in handy.


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2020)

A cheese and marmite bun 
My daughter brought some down yesterday. She has a pop up Baker in Hitchin that bakes all kinds of bread and cakes.
These are particularly delicious.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Dec 2020)

Went to pharmacy this morning - the black ice warning light came on for the first time this year

mind you - probably also the first time the car has been out before 10 a.m.!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't use Google as a browser anymore, I use DuckDuckgo instead. And I have an email address that isn't tied to Google either.



welshie@bloomers.cwm?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2020)

Apparently people in Powys will have to travel some distance to get the vaccination for Covid19. The earnest for us will be Newtown a 50 mile round trip. Not too bad.

The other place for Powys is Brecon so sod that one.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> One of my grandsons just came running into the house. He has an online lecture and his dad's internet is down. So grannies internet is coming in handy.


Are you a "grannie" then ?
Our surname is Smith and MrsD said there is now way she will be a grannie Smith. So Nana its been.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2020)

Someones been eating all the mince pies again just had to make another two dozen


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently people in Powys will have to travel some distance to get the vaccination for Covid19. The earnest for us will be Newtown a 50 mile round trip. Not too bad.
> 
> The other place for Powys is Brecon so sod that one.


That's not good if you have a heap of snow


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Is the bonus just paid automatically?


Yes, at least, I do not recall ever actually applying/registering for it.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Are you a "grannie" then ?
> Our surname is Smith and MrsD said there is now way she will be a grannie Smith. So Nana its been.




Gran now that they are all adults. Gran sounds better than Nan or nanny. I prefer Gran


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2020)

Back from my brief trip.
Interesting......I went out without my phone and felt undressed without it . How crazy is that ? I was in my 40s before ever seeing a mobile and now I can't go out without it.
A few jobs to do now. Mainly folding and putting the washing away. Then the 2nd kitchen needs a good sorting out.
Oh....I recorded the footy highlights last night so will watch those.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2020)

Just looked at my online banking and the massive £10 is in our account. Now. What to spend it on.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The winter of 1947 was supposed to be really bad as well. I saw videos of people trying to dig out trains that got stuck



I was born October 1947, so, missed the "bad" winter of 1947, but, I remember the winter of 1963 (I was 16). Our house was lower than the road, with steps up to the road, I remember having to dig out the steps, which were completely obliterated by snow, and, being sent to an Aunt's house, about 4 miles from where we lived, with a sledge, to drag home two 1cwt sacks of coal (Aunt's husband was a coal miner and received "free" coal).


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> There's an interesting article here on turning off some of Google and Facebooks tracking.
> 
> https://www.thequint.com/tech-and-auto/tech-news/how-to-stop-facebook-and-google-from-spying-on-you


An example of google tracking me,






It also thinks I'm a Bot!


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I would have been 4 so don't remember it but dad often talked about it. Snow piled up at the sides of the road way over the height of your head. Unlike now when a dusting of snow seems to bring things to a halt, things almost carried on as normal. Schools still on and people got to work.



My first winter , born in the November of 62.
It was a different world then, so my dad used to tell me . Most people didnt have to travel the distances we are doing/did in this century just to go to work, shop or school. Villages had schools and shops in them and the school teachers would probably live in the village to . Plus very few people then commuted the distances the average person does these days . 
I feel very lucky in my working life that I never had to commute more 10 miles , in fact for 20 years my workplace was less than 4 miles from my house .😀😀


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I was born Feb 47.....the worst winter on record.
> *Don't blame me!!!*


Why not?


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently people in Powys will have to travel some distance to get the vaccination for Covid19. The earnest for us will be Newtown a 50 mile round trip. Not too bad.
> 
> The other place for Powys is Brecon so sod that one.


75 or 160 yards, depends on which they choose. Both have the ability to run a one-way system, if required. Are in the open, not inside.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Just looked at my online banking and the massive £10 is in our account. Now. What to spend it on.



Lucky Lady in the 3:15 at Chepstow 🏇😉


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2020)

Cock up on the tyre front.
They only had two in, so I've got to drop it off again tomorrow morning to have the rears changed. 
Good news is, they've finally found an annoying rattle that has been there since February. An anti rattle rubber washer, on one of the brake caliper mounting pins, had disintegrated. It'd been driving me mad for months!


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Cock up on the tyre front.
> They only had two in, so I've got to drop it off again tomorrow morning to have the rears changed.
> Good news is, they've finally found an* annoying rattle* that has been there since February. An *anti rattle rubber washer, on one of the brake caliper mounting pins, had disintegrated.* It'd been driving me mad for months!



Pleased you got it sorted, but, something particularly perverse about an anti-rattle washer, causing a rattle


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Pleased you got it sorted, but, something particularly perverse about an anti-rattle washer, causing a rattle


Not really; an anti rattle washer that has disintegrated ain't really going to work, is it?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Watched a most interesting Winterwatch special about the 1963 winter last night, it had been on a few years ago but it was worth watching again. No doubt some on here will remember it from the time, not me, I wasn’t born until a few months after it finished. Amazing film footage of digging out houses/trains/cars, state of the art graphics, a view of the transport network pre Beeching and pre motorway, and an almost casual mention of lives lost. And an insight too into how the nation coped with a national catastrophe of a severity that hasn’t been matched until now. Quite fascinating.





Mo1959 said:


> I would have been 4 so don't remember it but dad often talked about it. Snow piled up at the sides of the road way over the height of your head.


I was 7 years old at the time and we moved to Coventry that year. There were playing fields at the end of our road and the fence round them must have been 8 ft high. I have a vague memory of the snowdrifts topping that fence!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Dec 2020)

Been out for a ride along the canal. Have fitted my mountain bike with Marathon studdies for the icy days to come. Today was cold and borderline icy but not quite.


----------



## pawl (7 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I don't remember 1947, but I do remember 1963, I remember it snowed on Boxing Day and we were snowed up till March, I would be woken up every morning by my Dad clearing our path, we were living in Kent at the time, I remember sledging on the hills behind the town.



I was born in 1941 I do remember walking to school School was never closed.It was very different teachers tended to live fairly local to the schools either within walking or cycling distance None as far as I can remember had cars I left school in 1955 The only time my school was closed was when the heating stopped working I know some of us ancient say we don’t have winters like back then.Certainly true of snow fall My abiding memory is of delivering papers and quite often getting hit by snow that would build up on roofs and slide off just as I was pushing papers through the letter box

Happy days


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was 7 years old at the time and we moved to Coventry that year. There were playing fields at the end of our road and the fence round them must have been 8 ft high. I have a vague memory of the snowdrifts topping that fence!


They "lost" a double decker bus to snow up Mount Tabor for the best part of a week due to snow.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2020)

Just got back from a 5 mile walk  now for a cup of mushroom soup to warm me up


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> They "lost" a double decker bus to snow up Mount Tabor for the best part of a week due to snow.


Well, there's a coincidence... I plotted a route up there for my new climbing challenge (see the challenges sub-forum) and 'went round' there with the Streetview car last night! I haven't cycled the bit in question before so I aim to do it in the spring.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Dec 2020)

I see the Strathearns have been in town, albeit fleetingly


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Well, there's a coincidence... I plotted a route up there for my new climbing challenge (see the challenges sub-forum) and 'went round' there with the Streetview car last night! I haven't cycled the bit in question before so I aim to do it in the spring.


If you got to the crossroads, pub on one side of the main road, old stone building opposite. That used to be the local police station.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I see the Strathearns have been in town, albeit fleetingly


I noticed that on the Marcothon Facebook page. A women out getting her run in and got stopped by the police till they went through.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2020)

Still cold but a bit of sun so off for a walk.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> I was born in 1941 I do remember walking to school School was never closed.It was very different teachers tended to live fairly local to the schools either within walking or cycling distance None as far as I can remember had cars I left school in 1955 The only time my school was closed was when the heating stopped working I know some of us ancient say we don’t have winters like back then.Certainly true of snow fall My abiding memory is of delivering papers and quite often getting hit by snow that would build up on roofs and slide off just as I was pushing papers through the letter box
> 
> Happy days


I agree with you there.
I recall, as a very young lad.....maybe 8 yrs old..... walking the 2 miles to school with the snow near the top of my wellies.


----------



## 12boy (7 Dec 2020)

My days are much of a sameness as well, but that's not too bad, as the big changes I can expect are illnesses and death for those I care about, not to be too morbid. And yet, if you follow the news, these are fairly volatile times politically, technologically and perhaps socially. I try to appreciate the natural beauty of the world and not take friends and family for granted. And this thread has weaseled itself into my routine as well. I've come to appreciate knowing we are all still alive and kicking.
A few miles on my Brompton to see what difference, if any , non-binding brakes make, some stretching and core work, some yardwork and a dog walk later, and tonight swiss steak. Perhaps accompanied by some oven roasted veg and crusty golden brown little potatoes. I will enjoy that.
Hasta luego, compadres.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> My first winter , born in the November of 62.
> It was a different world then, so my dad used to tell me . Most people didnt have to travel the distances we are doing/did in this century just to go to work, shop or school. Villages had schools and shops in them and the school teachers would probably live in the village to . Plus very few people then commuted the distances the average person does these days .
> I feel very lucky in my working life that I never had to commute more 10 miles , in fact for 20 years my workplace was less than 4 miles from my house .😀😀


In my distillery days I lived more or less on the premises. Our central heating was steam from the main boilers it was so close. I could hear from my bed if anything was amiss during the night and it was only minutes to go out and check.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I see the Strathearns have been in town, albeit fleetingly


Essential business travellers?


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2020)

The phone scammers seem to be getting more active in the run up to christmas. I got my first call this morning at 5 minutes to 8 o'clock who cut off immediately the answering machine kicked in. Next one from a mobile at about 1 o'clock listened to the start of the answer message before cutting off.
They have developed a pattern. First call about 8ish and next one about lunch time most days.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I agree with you there.
> I recall, as a very young lad.....maybe 8 yrs old..... walking the 2 miles to school with *the snow near the top of my wellies.*



Ahh but... you had shorter legs and shorter wellies in those days 

Seriously, Yes, same here, walked to infant/junior school, every day, about. 1.5 miles. I don't recall the school ever closing because of weather etc. Senior school was even further away, about 3-4 miles. Cycled there, and back, every day, in the later years (ie from age 14) that was in addition to doing my morning and evening paper round.

Oh dear, I am beginning to sound like a Hovis advert


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The phone scammers seem to be getting more active in the run up to christmas. I got my first call this morning at 5 minutes to 8 o'clock who cut off immediately the answering machine kicked in. Next one from a mobile at about 1 o'clock listened to the start of the answer message before cutting off.
> They have developed a pattern. First call about 8ish and next one about lunch time most days.


We have had maybe 5 from a number we don't recognise**. It cuts off when we answer.
From what I read, the idea is that you ring them back and are charged £stupid per minute.
**with the auntie being moved around the system, us phoning various social care
plus my hospital appointments there are lots of numbers we don't recognise.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Dec 2020)

I am an avid "online shopper", even before Covid, particularly Ebay, Amazon, Wiggle.

Delivery is normally, not a problem, the courier drivers are here so frequently that they know me, and, leave parcels in "safe place", if we are not in.

This week, we have had an untypical problem with Hermes. According to the tracking information, one of my parcels appeared to be "stuck" at their depot (it has not moved for five days!). I contacted the (Ebay) seller, who was very concerned and helpful, but, so far, has not managed to actually get the parcel actually delivered. Looking at the tracking, status has changed to "delayed 24 hours", which is something of an understatement! "delayed for 120 hours would have been more accurate".

The really bad news is, one of my more recent purchases, is also en-route, via Hermes.... I am not hopeful


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> This week, we have had an untypical problem with Hermes. According to the tracking information, one of my parcels appeared to be "stuck" at their depot (it has not moved for five days!). I contacted the (Ebay) seller, who was very concerned and helpful, but, so far, has not managed to actually get the parcel actually delivered. Looking at the tracking, status has changed to "delayed 24 hours", which is something of an understatement! "delayed for 120 hours would have been more accurate".
> 
> The really bad news is, one of my more recent purchases, is also en-route, via Hermes.... I am not hopeful


My new tablet was delivered by a friendly DPD courier last week. He arrived 10 minutes into the 1 hour window for delivery that I had been given. I commented on the fact that he was very punctual. He laughed and said - "_Ha ha, we are not bloody Hermes - you know, drive quickly past your front door without stopping and say that there was no-one in when they tried to deliver!_"


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We have had maybe 5 from a number we don't recognise**. It cuts off when we answer.
> From what I read, the idea is that you ring them back and are charged £stupid per minute.
> **with the auntie being moved around the system, us phoning various social care
> plus my hospital appointments there are lots of numbers we don't recognise.



The ones I sometimes get only ring once then cut off, the same idea, phone them back and it costs loads.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> My days are much of a sameness as well, but that's not too bad, as the big changes I can expect are illnesses and death for those I care about, not to be too morbid. And yet, if you follow the news, these are fairly volatile times politically, technologically and perhaps socially. I try to appreciate the natural beauty of the world and not take friends and family for granted. And this thread has weaseled itself into my routine as well. I've come to appreciate knowing we are all still alive and kicking.
> A few miles on my Brompton to see what difference, if any , non-binding brakes make, some stretching and core work, some yardwork and a dog walk later, and tonight swiss steak. Perhaps accompanied by some oven roasted veg and crusty golden brown little potatoes. I will enjoy that.
> Hasta luego, compadres.


Wonderful comment. Thank you.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2020)

The winter of '63........I remember aspects of it well. We lived in bungalow in a small rural Hampshire village. The bungalow had a recessed porch. I can remember opening the door before going to bed and being very excited at the snow falling. The next morning was a bit more exciting than even a nine year old could anticipate.

I can't honestly say I remember much else other than there was an awful lot of snow. My Dad's side of the family lived about 30 miles away, we didn't see them for months. School was a 30 minute bus journey. I guess we missed some school but we probably got there most of the time.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> The ones I sometimes get only ring once then cut off, the same idea, phone them back and it costs loads.


I have number display and can check the number if I want. Sometimes I enter the number into google and it is always a well known scam according to what it tells me.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> My new tablet was delivered by a friendly DPD courier last week. He arrived 10 minutes into the 1 hour window for delivery that I had been given. I commented on the fact that he was very punctual. He laughed and said - "_Ha ha, we are not bloody Hermes -* you know, drive quickly past your front door without stopping and say that there was no-one in when they tried to deliver*!_"



As I understand it, most Courier drivers are "self employed" and, paid by the parcel DELIVERED, so, there is no advantage to them, which I can see, in pretending the customer was not home, since they (the driver) do not then get paid.

However, having said all that, the mystery of this particular parcel deepens. 

I had a further message (from Hermes), saying they had delivered my parcel, to a secure place, at approximately 16:20 this afternoon.

Well:

a) we were at home at that time, no delivery was attempted
b) I have searched the possible "secure places", no parcel.

I suspect the parcel has indeed been delivered to a secure place, but, not at my address!

I have lost patience with this now, messaged the Ebay seller, asking, politely, that they sort this out!

I will give them 24 hours before lodging a claim with Ebay and/or PayPal.


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> As I understand it, most Courier drivers are "self employed" and, paid by the parcel DELIVERED, so, there is no advantage to them, which I can see, in pretending the customer was not home, since they (the driver) do not then get paid.
> 
> However, having said all that, the mystery of this particular parcel deepens.
> 
> ...


Today's email scammer was supposedly fro DPS saying that that had tried twice today to deliver a parcel and now there is a shipping charge. I was in at the time of supposed delivery, and we arn't expecting anything anyway. 
When holding my finger over the email address it is once again a very strange one.
Be aware all, there are so many scammers out there.


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The winter of '63........I remember aspects of it well. We lived in bungalow in a small rural Hampshire village. The bungalow had a recessed porch. I can remember opening the door before going to bed and being very excited at the snow falling. The next morning was a bit more exciting than even a nine year old could anticipate.
> 
> I can't honestly say I remember much else other than there was an awful lot of snow. My Dad's side of the family lived about 30 miles away, we didn't see them for months. School was a 30 minute bus journey. I guess we missed some school but we probably got there most of the time.


I was only 6 in the 62/63 winter, but the buses still ran, so did the trains. My school was open, the milkman delivered and as far as I can remember most things carried on.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> I was only 6 in the 62/63 winter, but the buses still ran, so did the trains. My school was open, the milkman delivered and as far as I can remember most things carried on.


I was 3 then - so I have no idea

but I do remember being a teacher in Rhyl many years ago when we had a major (for Rhyl) snowfall

school was fine after a day or so - salted, cleared and safe

but the LEA wouldn't let us open for 2 weeks in case the little darlings fell over walking to school

the head had only started a few week before - and had been told very clearly that the school had never closed for snow because it never snows in Sunny Rhyl - then she had to close it for 2 weeks of her first 4 weeks as a Head


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2020)

Mo, and others who have a breakfast cereal, how about these!


----------



## 12boy (7 Dec 2020)

Went for my ride and I'm glad to report it was a lot better and while still tiring, I didn't get so tired I didn't enjoy the ride. Now to walk the dog and then run an errand or two. Life is so much better if you are smart enough to ride a bike without the rear brake grabbing.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Went for my ride and I'm glad to report it was a lot better and while still tiring, I didn't get so tired I didn't enjoy the ride. Now to walk the dog and then run an errand or two. Life is so much better if you are smart enough to ride a bike without the rear brake grabbing.


The cycling is a lot easier as well.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2020)

morning


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> morning


If our various bedtimes keep on slipping round the clock like this then _you lot_ will eventually be staying up all night and I will have worked myself back round to _normal _sleeping hours! 

I'm off to play some computer games now before turning the lights off. I'll see y'all about 11:00...


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> As I understand it, most Courier drivers are "self employed" and, paid by the parcel DELIVERED, so, there is no advantage to them, which I can see, in pretending the customer was not home, since they (the driver) do not then get paid.
> 
> However, having said all that, the mystery of this particular parcel deepens.
> 
> ...



Ask Hermes for the photo if you speak to them again, all our couriers take a picture of where it was left.


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2020)

Proper good morning, ECG today hope they do not use super sticky pads.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

Before I attempt a doze here's our Covid-19 situation:

+/- 3 weeks ago - 1988
8 days ago - 295
Today - 984

Locally people are hoping we come out of Tier 3 on the 16th. No chance.


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2020)

Guten Morgen People,
Up before the heating came on, popped out to the recycle bin (blue) and couldn’t open it as the lid was frozen solid🥶❄️
Clear sky with excellent visibility ( I spotted a star that’s light years away 😉)
Have a peaceful day ❄️❄️🏊❄️❄️


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2020)

Touching base while I can still see the key board.
Leaving for hospital soon to have the "assessment" for the problem the optician found behind my eyes**. I know it involves several lots of drops ans some ointment in both eyes......and that I won't be able to see properly for hours. Daughter is taking me.
**for some reason I have had an eye phobia since being a kid.......can't bear anyone touching around them.... so this will be interesting


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2020)

Blimey, either its still foggy or ive got cataracts.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Blimey, either its still foggy or ive got cataracts.



Foggy here as well, second day in a row, looks like my ride might be off.


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Off to the garage first thing to have the other 2 tyres changed, then a trip to Ilfracombe LIDL for some shopping.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Dec 2020)

Good Morning all, dark and cold and wet here.
Might write my Christmas cards today. My list gets fewer and fewer every year. This year I will be sending just ten. I will include letters with three of them.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2020)

No fog here. Rather damp though and cold.
Fingers crossed for you @Dave7

Stay safe folks


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Ask Hermes for the photo if you speak to them again, all our couriers take a picture of where it was left.


Yes, I will do that.

Hermes are usually reliable, indeed all of the couriers are in my experience. Certainly the “usual” Hermes driver always leaves a card through letter box, if parcel is left in “safe” place. There was no card yesterday. I suspect someone at 4 Another Street has acquired a CO monitor with my name on it!


----------



## Paulus (8 Dec 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A misty start to the day here. 
All the usual milarky to do, dog walking, a session on the turbo late and some domestics. 
Another busy day in paradise .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Dec 2020)

To my shame, I barely remember the sad loss on this day 40 years ago, I was 16 at the time and he wasn't really on my radar. It’s only later that I connected with his work and came to understand the significance.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

Good morning. I dozed/slept for 2.5 hours. Wet, cold, dank, misty...... forecast is 95% chance of rain till 9.00pm.........so it might rain then.

We had walking with friends planned for today but that was cancelled last night due to weather.

I have nothing to do, at all. I must feret around in the cupboards and come up with a decent tea.

Today's BIG news is No2 returns to work this morning. As part of his SLC he has supported employment three days/week at a local cafe. Covid-19 means the days are cut to one. This is a MASSIVE step towards normality for him.

To avoid the usual taxi journey one of the carers has volunteered to take him in and out - this is on the carer's day off. People really are astonishingly kind.


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. I dozed/slept for 2.5 hours. Wet, cold, dank, misty...... forecast is 95% chance of rain till 9.00pm.........so it might rain then.
> 
> We had walking with friends planned for today but that was cancelled last night due to weather.
> 
> ...



I was once told that nice people meet nice people.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2020)

I'm up again -2c here


----------



## JPBoothy (8 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I was once told that nice people meet nice people.


Agreed.. I have always told my children that regardless of a persons Gender, Ethnicity, Wealth or many other things that I could probably list, there are actually only two kinds of people in the World and they are, the Nice and the Not Nice!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2020)

Grandson is here again today. He has another 2 or 3 lectures and his dad's internet is still down. He will be here most of the day I suspect.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, I will do that.
> 
> Hermes are usually reliable, indeed all of the couriers are in my experience. Certainly the “usual” Hermes driver always leaves a card through letter box, if parcel is left in “safe” place. There was no card yesterday. I suspect someone at 4 Another Street has acquired a CO monitor with my name on it!


Parcels for me are very often delivered to the wrong address unless it is a local courier as there is confusion caused by a mistake in the older post office software. Local ones deliver by name but others go by address which has the same house number but wrong street name. Fortunately the other house involved is friendly as I sometimes get their stuff and we are used to exchanging parcels.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Grandson is here again today. He has another 2 or 3 lectures and his dad's internet is still down. He will be here most of the day I suspect.


Are you sure the internet is really down and he’s not just relying on you spoiling him 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Are you sure the internet is really down and he’s not just relying on you spoiling him 😀




Tricky question that . Food may play a big part in this visit


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Touching base while I can still see the key board.
> Leaving for hospital soon to have the "assessment" for the problem the optician found behind my eyes**. I know it involves several lots of drops ans some ointment in both eyes......and that I won't be able to see properly for hours. Daughter is taking me.
> **for some reason I have had an eye phobia since being a kid.......can't bear anyone touching around them.... so this will be interesting


You'll be fine, hope this "assessment" gives you some answers.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2020)

Wet and windy exactly as forecast. North wind which has a high wind chill factor tho' the actual temperature is 6.5C.
Recycling bins not emptied yesterday. Bin lorry probably broken down again. There used to be a spare kept here but the council decided to remove it to the mainland.
A spat with my energy supplier SSE. Letters arrive saying they could not get access to read my meter which I ignored and then they kept sending more strident ones demanding I read the meter. Phoned the number given and got what sounded like an Indian call centre with a very pleasant sounding person on the other end. Gave the readings and pointed out that the letters were a blatant lie as my meter is outside and easily read by anyone. Was asked if I wanted to raise a complaint and said yes I did. Why not just admit they save money by not sending meter readers out and ask politely that I read it?
Did get an apology later but they then sent a statement with estimated readings. I give up.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

Sorry forgot earlier @Dave7 - Good luck

Thinking positively about today's weather there is a 5% chance of it being dry. 🤔

Late breakfast today as I've been doing stuff. I've been thinking for 24 hours or more there really is something I should pop out to do. Been in my mind and need to speak out.

Catch you all later...........where did I put that tin hat??


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Tricky question that . Food may play a big part in this visit


Another cake day then


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Another cake day then




If he gets half chance


----------



## GM (8 Dec 2020)

Morning all...Talking about bad weather, yesterday we binge watched 'The Crown'. Ironically in one of the episodes it was 7th December 1952 when the smog started, and yesterday the 7th we had a foggy day here in London. I vaguely remember the smog being a 4 year old.


----------



## pawl (8 Dec 2020)

Morning.Cold and and misty.Can’t work up any enthusiasm for a ride of late not even my short eighteen miler 
Will give the lawn mower a clean before it’s winter hibernation
Stay safe folks 🙁🙁🙁


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all...Talking about bad weather, yesterday we binge watched 'The Crown'. Ironically in one of the episodes it was 7th December 1952 when the smog started, and yesterday the 7th we had a foggy day here in London.* I vaguely remember the smog being a 4 year old.*


That mean it was 74 yesterday?


----------



## GM (8 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> That mean it was 74 yesterday?




I better get my maths right, make that a 3 year old!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning.Cold and and misty.Can’t work up any enthusiasm for a ride of late not even my short eighteen miler
> Will give the lawn mower a clean before it’s winter hibernation
> Stay safe folks 🙁🙁🙁



Can't be bothered to watch that rubbish. Half truths, no truths, speculation and then there is total tosh.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2020)

A late good morning. Nothing much of interest to post earlier so didn’t bother!  Usual early run which was slow and slightly sore as 8 days in a row now.

Spa cycles have a 48cm frame in now, but are short of 105 components until January but will give me Ultegra for an extra £100. No brainer.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2020)

36 years ago today was a Saturday and at 14:00 I said “I do”.....I think I'm the only one who remembers


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> 36 years ago today was a Saturday and at 14:00 I said “I do”.....I think I'm the only one who remembers



I was about to type "Congratulations", then.... I remembered your earlier posts on this subject, perhaps, "Sorry to hear that" is more appropriate?


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2020)

Tyres sorted, LIDL shopping done, doggie walk done, back home for a cuppa.


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Can't be bothered to watch that rubbish. Half truths, no truths, speculation and then there is total tosh.


Sounds like the BBC news.....


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2020)

What hypocrites. I see that Kay Burley from Sky news, the one that has hounded people in the public eye for breaking Covid rules has herself broken the rules. Nothing like being self righteous, and high handed is there. Maybe she shouldn't have been so twattish and unpleasant to others, just goes to show that what goes around comes around as they say.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Can't be bothered to watch that rubbish. Half truths, no truths, speculation and then there is total tosh.


You quoting the right post?
He's thinking about grass cutting.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> What hypocrites. I see that Kay Burley from Sky news, the one that has hounded people in the public eye for* breaking Covid rules has herself broken the rules. *Nothing like being self righteous, and high handed is there. Maybe she shouldn't have been so twattish and unpleasant to others, just goes to show that what goes around comes around as they say.



An interesting question might be "who HAS NOT broken the Covid Rules?". I long since grew tired of the Covid Stasi.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> An interesting question might be "who HAS NOT broken the Covid Rules?". I long since grew tired of the Covid Stasi.




Exactly. We have all done it, so to berate someone else for the same thing and being smug and superior is out of line completely


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> A late good morning. Nothing much of interest to post earlier so didn’t bother!  Usual early run which was slow and slightly sore as 8 days in a row now.
> 
> Spa cycles have a 48cm frame in now, but are short of 105 components until January but will give me Ultegra for an extra £100. No brainer.


Started to worry about you as you are usually reporting in before I get up.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> An interesting question might be "who HAS NOT broken the Covid Rules?". I long since grew tired of the Covid Stasi.


As far as I know I have not broken any of the rules unlike the hordes who appeared here to infest us and will no doubt do again over the next few weeks.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> What hypocrites. I see that Kay Burley from Sky news, the one that has hounded people in the public eye for breaking Covid rules has herself broken the rules. Nothing like being self righteous, and high handed is there. Maybe she shouldn't have been so twattish and unpleasant to others, just goes to show that what goes around comes around as they say.


I rather liked her style. I didn't think she was unpleasant just gave the ones who deserved it a hard time.

I should add that I do not have sky and rarely watch television anyway. I have seen plenty of clips of her in action on social media which probably slants my opinions.


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2020)

How are they going to vaccinate everyone whilst maintaining social distancing?
2 metre needles?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I rather liked her style. I didn't think she was unpleasant just gave the ones who deserved it a hard time.




I think you and I will have to agree to disagree on that one. I won't voice my real opinion of her.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Dec 2020)

Back from another wet two hours in West Lothian. It was a bit grim, only saw one other cyclist. Snow on the Ochills looking good though.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from another wet two hours in West Lothian. It was a bit grim, only saw one other cyclist. Snow on the Ochills looking good though.


Think I’ll just have a walk. Don’t fancy the wet roads plus got to look after the legs so I can keep running!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> A late good morning. Nothing much of interest to post earlier so didn’t bother!  Usual early run which was slow and slightly sore as 8 days in a row now.
> 
> Spa cycles have a 48cm frame in now, but are short of 105 components until January but will give me Ultegra for an extra £100. No brainer.


Geez that must have been tough........................


----------



## pawl (8 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Can't be bothered to watch that rubbish. Half truths, no truths, speculation and then there is total tosh.




Have I said something to upset you?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Exactly. We have all done it, so to berate someone else for the same thing and being smug and superior is out of line completely


Inadvertently I did yesterday. Decided to go to a cafe in Ainsdale which is 2-3 miles from Southport which is in Lancashire. I wore my club shirt - Chorley - one of my buddies said I should put my rain jacket on before we got there. Eh???? I now know Ainsdale is in Merseyside in Tier 2, Southport in Lancashire in Tier 3. Apparently people wearing club kit were refused service last week for being out of area.

I've been out for the morning. Had a little read in a football thread on here I wanted to respond to, spent quite a while typing, spent more time thinking and decided I should just come home without saying anything!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Have I said something to upset you?




Of course not.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've been out for the morning. Had a little read in a football thread on here I wanted to respond to, spent quite a while typing, spent more time thinking and decided I should just come home without saying anything!


I’ve been tempted too. Lol. For some reason.....not even sure why to be honest, this taking the knee is really getting on my nerves!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve been tempted too. Lol. For some reason.....not even sure why to be honest, this taking the knee is really getting on my nerves!


Me too and all I said was I'm fed up with being told when and how I should show respect etc. So moving on, great news on the bike Mo. Mine's in the shop and I'm just waiting on the call to say it's ready


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Inadvertently I did yesterday. Decided to go to a cafe in Ainsdale which is 2-3 miles from Southport which is in Lancashire. I wore my club shirt - Chorley - one of my buddies said I should put my rain jacket on before we got there. Eh???? I now know Ainsdale is in Merseyside in Tier 2, Southport in Lancashire in Tier 3. Apparently people wearing club kit were refused service last week for being out of area.
> 
> I've been out for the morning. Had a little read in a football thread on here I wanted to respond to, spent quite a while typing, spent more time thinking and decided I should* just come home without saying anything*!



A wise decision 

Saw your (perfectly reasonable) comments.

There are some real "last word merchants" on that thread, it will run forever


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve been tempted too. Lol. For some reason.....not even sure why to be honest, this taking the knee is really getting on my nerves!



+1


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

Now this is a rip off, this one really takes the biscuit. In December 2018 No2 son was given a gift card for a company called 0ne4all which provides a Gift Card which can be spent in many different outlets - M&S, Halfords, Debenhams, Primark, Argos, B&Q to name a few. Today Mrs P found said card knocking around and asked me to check how much it was worth. I did so.

In December 2018 it was £10, today it is worth £3.70. It's never been used but the company who run this business make a monthly "management charge" each month. For this they have charged 90p/month since June taking a total of £6.70. For doing what? Feck all.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2020)

I manage to stay away from those threads for months on end, then I see something that gets my goat and stupidly say something.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> How are they going to vaccinate everyone whilst maintaining social distancing?
> 2 metre needles?


Well, you know those javelins that aren't being used this year...


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Inadvertently* I did yesterday.* Decided to go to a cafe in Ainsdale which is 2-3 miles from Southport which is in Lancashire. I wore my club shirt - Chorley - one of my buddies said I should put my rain jacket on before we got there. Eh???? I now know Ainsdale is in Merseyside in Tier 2, Southport in Lancashire in Tier 3. Apparently people wearing club kit were refused service last week for being out of area.
> 
> I've been out for the morning. Had a little read in a football thread on here I wanted to respond to, spent quite a while typing, spent more time thinking and decided I should just come home without saying anything!



Can we have a vote on what @PaulSB's punishment should be?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I manage to stay away from those threads for months on end, then I see something that gets my goat and stupidly say something.


I know, I know it's so difficult to keep quiet but it's really best to curl up with a coffee and daft old folk


----------



## pawl (8 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course not.



Thank god for that.😍😍😍

Stay safe


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2020)

Must be Christmas - sat here drinking beer, eating chocolate and watching Jason and the Argonauts.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Can we have a vote on what @PaulSB's punishment should be?


I'm just about to have a ham sandwich, pork pie and a brew........I'll pop back later to see if I'm allowed in


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> +1



+2


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2020)

Back from hospital. Very thorough tests.
Not anywhere near as bad as feared.
They had to touch my eyeball with a gizmo which turned my stomach but having the drops was not too bad.
Turns out I have 2 problems and will need an operation. They will analyse everything and let me know what/when etc .
Life is interesting .


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Now this is a rip off, this one really takes the biscuit. In December 2018 No2 son was given a gift card for a company called 0ne4all which provides a Gift Card which can be spent in many different outlets - M&S, Halfords, Debenhams, Primark, Argos, B&Q to name a few. Today Mrs P found said card knocking around and asked me to check how much it was worth. I did so.
> 
> In December 2018 it was £10, today it is worth £3.70. It's never been used but* the company who run this business make a monthly "management charge" each month. For this they have charged 90p/month since June taking a total of £6.70. For doing what? Feck all.*



I wonder who thought that scam up? Literally, "Money for nothing".

Never understood Gift Vouchers, personally, £5, £10, and £20 notes make perfectly good "Gift Vouchers", and, you can spend them wherever


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Back from hospital. Very thorough tests.
> Not anywhere near as bad as feared.
> They had to touch my eyeball with a gizmo which turned my stomach but having the drops was not too bad.
> Turns out I have 2 problems and will need an operation. They will analyse everything and let me know what/when etc .
> Life is interesting .


There you go, did you get a lollipop for being brave?

Next year for the operation then!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Can we have a vote on what @PaulSB's punishment should be?


Send him to Coventry! 

@dave r could treat him to a socially distanced coffee on his punishment ride...


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2020)

Started on the Lebekuchen (sp?) now!


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2020)

I got back about an hour ago with 52 miles under the wheels, rode over to Middleton Hall and back, it turned out to be a nice day for a bike ride. The fog started to lift just before nine so I got my gear on, grabbed my bike and headed out. Took the short route out, left Coventry through Allesley, Browns Lane, Washbrook Lane and Harvest Hill Lane, then crossed the Meriden Road and rode down Kinwalsey Lane and picked up my regular route out through Maxstoke to Middleton Hall, on the was back I ignored Kinwalsey Lane and rode into Meriden where I turned towards Birmingham then picked up the path down the side of the golf course turned right then up Cornets End Lane and through Berkswell and onto Burton Green to ride into Coventry through Tile Hill and across the city and home. It was a bit fresh but an enjoyable mornings cycling, though I could have done without the noisy bottom bracket, I'm still waiting for the replacement to arrive.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Took the shorted route out, left Coventry through Allesley, Browns Lane, Washbrook Lane and Harvest Hill Lane...


That's the area that I used to cycle out to as a child. (And also which I used to go via on circular rides to visit my mum's care home for her last few years.)


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Must be Christmas - sat here drinking beer, eating chocolate and watching Jason and the Argonauts.




It's hilarious. Especially the special effects although when I was a kid I thought it was fantastic


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Send him to Coventry!
> 
> @dave r could treat him to a socially distanced coffee on his punishment ride...


Have you got a route Colin? Weather is decent tomorrow


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That's the area that I used to cycle out to as a child. (And also which I used to go via on circular rides to visit my mum's care home for her last few years.)



I remember Washbrook road on a bitter winter morning some years ago, it was icy and the road was like glass, I was carefully rolling along at about 10mph when I heard blues and two's behind me, a few minutes later a police car drove past me with full lights and sirens going, he wasn't going more than 15mph and it looked slightly ridiculess, turned out someone had put one of those big pickup trucks in the hedge upside down, no casualties though.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Have you got a route Colin? Weather is decent tomorrow


From Hebden Bridge - yes! I did it in 2004. It is 225 km with a mere 4,000 m of climbing over the hills of West Yorkshire and the Peak District. It might be a bit nippy going over Holme Moss and Snake Pass at this time of year though...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I remember Washbrook road on a bitter winter morning some years ago, it was icy and the road was like glass, I was carefully rolling along at about 10mph when I heard blues and two's behind me, a few minutes later a police car drove past me with full lights and sirens going, he wasn't going more than 15mph and it looked slightly ridiculess, turned out someone had put one of those big pickup trucks in the hedge upside down, no casualties though.


A friend of mine nearly killed me, himself, and another friend up there. He came round the afternoon that he had passed his driving test to take us for our first unsupervised drive. He was careful for about 10 minutes but after that he started behaving like many over-confident new drivers. We shot down a country lane way too fast and weren't going to make a bend. There was a deep ditch at the side of the road but fortunately just when he lost it, there was an entrance to a field and the gate was open so he aimed for that and missed the ditch by inches...


----------



## pawl (8 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve been tempted too. Lol. For some reason.....not even sure why to be honest, this taking the knee is really getting on my nerves!




A very good friend of mine six foot six of solid muscle Was very proud of his Samoan heritage He was born in theUk He was my best man at my first wedding We were doubles badminton partners.He eventually moved to Oxford to be nearer his parents We continued to meet up for birthdays and various rugby matches

One day I had a phone call from his mum to tell me he had suddenly died due to a stroke.Saddest day of my life

I often think what he would think about taking the knee..Knowing Terry he would see the reason behind it but I think he would have seen it more
as a as a sign of submission and would have drawn himself up to his full hight end stood proud and tall.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> There you go, did you get a lollipop for being brave?
> 
> Next year for the operation then!


I did ask for a "i have been a brave boy" sticker but sadly didn't get one.
Yep......next year I expect, depending on what the various scans show.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> I often think what he would think about taking the knee..Knowing Terry he would see the reason behind it but I think he would have seen it more
> as a as a sign of submission and would have drawn himself up to his full hight end stood proud and tall.


That has been tried in the past...







That didn't go down well either...


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2020)

Wandered into Poole with Mrs Tenkay to get some smellies as stocking fillers for the daughters. Went round the back way to the High Street as it gets quite narrow as it nears the Quay. There was a big motor yacht heading out into the Bay from the Sunseekers factory. Poole is still a working Port and you can sit outside the pubs on the quay side of the harbour and watch the work going on on the other side of the water.

Pleasantly surprised to discover that the Bottom of the High Street has been pedestrianised and there are now tables set up outside the Cafes and restaurants. Popped into Lush, and my oh my, There was a vision of loveliness waiting by the door with some hand sanitiser spray that smelled divine. Ended up spending a lot more that I had planned, I even got some smellies for myself " Cos I'm Worth It " 

Saw this bloke watching the work going on in the Docks, and one of my favourite Pubs, the Photo doesn't do justice to the iridescence of the green tiles.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> From Hebden Bridge - yes! I did it in 2004. It is 225 km with a mere 4,000 m of climbing over the hills of West Yorkshire and the Peak District. It might be a bit nippy going over Holme Moss and Snake Pass at this time of year though...


So first I have to ride to Hebden Bridge???.......... gonna be a long day


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I wonder who thought that scam up? Literally, "Money for nothing".
> 
> Never understood Gift Vouchers, personally, £5, £10, and £20 notes make perfectly good "Gift Vouchers", and, you can spend them wherever


Since am not going anywhere this christmas or New Year my grandchildren are getting some of the £20 note gift vouchers. They have already arrived at the destination but will not get them yet..


----------



## rustybolts (8 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> How are they going to vaccinate everyone whilst maintaining social distancing?
> 2 metre needles?


Professional Dart Players being used , a handy nixer


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So first I have to ride to Hebden Bridge???.......... gonna be a long day


Ha ha - ok then, let's say that you are allowed to stay in Cov a while to recover and don't have to ride back the same day!

When I did it, I spent a week with my family then set off to do my route in reverse. I got as far as Ladybower Reservoir but then came came upon a really helpful sign saying (basically) "_Sorry, Snake Pass is closed for roadworks - take an alternative route_"! No suggestions as to which route that would be... _Fortunately_, I knew my way back via Strines Moor. _Unfortunately_, that is a very tough stretch of road with 20-25% gradients on it...! I was pretty tired when I got home so I did actually manage to get to sleep by midnight for once.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Now this is a rip off, this one really takes the biscuit. In December 2018 No2 son was given a gift card for a company called 0ne4all which provides a Gift Card which can be spent in many different outlets - M&S, Halfords, Debenhams, Primark, Argos, B&Q to name a few. Today Mrs P found said card knocking around and asked me to check how much it was worth. I did so.
> 
> In December 2018 it was £10, today it is worth £3.70. It's never been used but the company who run this business make a monthly "management charge" each month. For this they have charged 90p/month since June taking a total of £6.70. For doing what? Feck all.



Garmin had a Promotion a while back where if you purchased one of their Bike Computers you received a £50 gift Card. I took advantage of this and, like your No. 2 Son, I stuck the card in a drawer. A while later I used it towards the purchase of a Saddle and only then discovered that there was a £2 monthly "inactivity fee"
I suppose that I should have been more vigilant and read through the small print


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> A friend of mine nearly killed me, himself, and another friend up there. He came round the afternoon that he had passed his driving test to take us for our first unsupervised drive. He was careful for about 10 minutes but after that he started behaving like many over-confident new drivers. We shot down a country lane way too fast and weren't going to make a bend. There was a deep ditch at the side of the road but fortunately just when he lost it, there was an entrance to a field and the gate was open so he aimed for that and missed the ditch by inches...


After that he generally avoided speeding...

The only other time that I remember him driving too fast was when the young woman he fancied messed him about and demanded that he stop the car so she could hop out and go and spend the night with someone else... He did break the speed limit on the way home from that little disappointment!


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2020)

Some sort of stew tonight. When I have red meat it is a bit of a lucky dip as I got quite a bit in a part exchange deal and much of it is rolled in clingfilm but unlabelled. Doesn't seem like venison and unlikely to be beef so that leaves sheep but not mutton which is almost impossible to get so probably lamb. 
Also got mutton sausages which are shrink wrapped and labelled but very fatty so have to be grilled rather than fried.
Car came back with new discs and pads so went back down to pay which I always do promptly as I expect and get good service in return.
Noticed a parking space at the coop so stopped for some shopping as the green light was on. An annoying pair of wimmen stood for a non social distance blether and blocked where I wanted to get mushrooms and showed no signs of moving so asked them to let me in for them. Got glared at but one moved her trolley in front of the bananas and resumed the blether. Trouble was I could not then get in to get bananas so got glared at again. I think they were still there when I left the shop after handing in a pocket knife which landed at my feet at the doorway. The guy who dropped it had vanished by the time I looked round for him. An old and well used knife. Farming and fishing types need sharp knives and I always preferred a sheath knife as easier to get at with cold wet hands.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So first I have to ride to Hebden Bridge???.......... gonna be a long day


If you really want to stretch the day out, let a Northern train take the strain.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Since am not going anywhere this christmas or New Year my grandchildren are getting some of the £20 note gift vouchers. They have already arrived at the destination but will not get them yet..


My 3 grandkids are getting one pound.
I hope they split it evenly


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

A friend was talking about real snow on Facebook a bit earlier.......from the Burnley/Blackburn area


.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 562432


 - on my Facebook now......


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My 3 grandkids are getting *one pound.*
> I hope they split it evenly


Of what though?


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A friend was talking about real snow on Facebook a bit earlier.......from the Burnley/Blackburn area
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Maybe this year!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

No, no, no, stop it, stop it..........you very nearly went out again. DO AS I SAY AND SIT THERE TILL I TELL YOU CAN PLAY OUT!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2020)

I think it would be a good plan to go to bed......................😴 
 Good night


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> No, no, no, stop it, stop it..........you very nearly went out again. DO AS I SAY AND SIT THERE TILL I TELL YOU CAN PLAY OUT!


Wake up, you're screaming in your sleep.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I think it would be a good plan to go to bed......................😴
> Good night


Sithi


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2020)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## 12boy (9 Dec 2020)

Had fun today. My neighbor showed me how to fell a tree in our alley wthout taking out anyone's fence or injuring ourselves. This was in a 24 mph wind which was still in effect and in my face as I left downtown after getting Mrs 12 her weekly paper. Only 10 mile ride but the wind made me work a bit. Then got some yardwork done I'd put off for a while and we took Gracie (the dog) for a little walk. Very clear and sunny and 14C. Of course we'll have some snow in a couple of days.
Be well and safe.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Had fun today. My neighbor showed me how to fell a tree in our alley wthout taking out anyone's fence or injuring ourselves. This was in a 24 mph wind which was still in effect and in my face as I left downtown after getting Mrs 12 her weekly paper. Only 10 mile ride but the wind made me work a bit. Then got some yardwork done I'd put off for a while and we took Gracie (the dog) for a little walk. Very clear and sunny and 14C. * Of course we'll have some snow in a couple of days.*
> Be well and safe.


Pictures if you do, or it never happened.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Had fun today. My neighbor showed me how to fell a tree in our alley without taking out anyone's fence or injuring ourselves.


Basically... "_Don't do it like THIS!_"


----------



## numbnuts (9 Dec 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2020)

Cheers


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2020)

Time for bed!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2020)

Morning. Coffee finished so off for my early jog soon. Day 9 of 31. Getting there. There's a few dropped out due to illness or injury so far but I'm just about hanging in there but with some niggles. An easy one today I think. At least the frost seems to have disappeared and it's mostly to be rain or wind to contend with which doesn't bother me for running.


----------



## screenman (9 Dec 2020)

Morning all, fell asleep downstairs at 7.30pm yesterday and crawled up to bed before 9pm and have just woken up, whatever is in me wants to make me sleep that is for sure. Stay safe guys as there are some nasty things out there trying to get inside of you.


----------



## screenman (9 Dec 2020)

On another note, a topic I started on Friday has had 1100 posts on it since then, I never expected that.


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2020)

Like Ant McPartlin's hairpiece on a windy day, I have risen!


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## screenman (9 Dec 2020)

I am off out to play with some dents, it is a very dark morning out there and does not look very inviting.


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Off to Barny this morning to get some shopping and fill the car up with diesel. Got to drop in to the caravan on the way back and then on to the car wash.
Doggie walking after that.
Our bestest mate have finally completed their move to Minehead.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2020)

Morning. It's damp. That's a i have to report. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> On another note, a topic I started on Friday has had 1100 posts on it since then, I never expected that.


I did rather enjoy your opening post in there................light blue touch paper and stand back 👏😂👏


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> On another note, a topic I started on Friday has had 1100 posts on it since then, I never expected that.




Which one is it. I may wander over and have a peek.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2020)

Good morning. It's also damp here. You know what the buggers have done? Go on guess! They've only moved the bloody weather. Today was meant to be decent, tomorrow it was due to pee down, tomorrow is now forecast as sunny!!! Now it's 80% rain at 9.00....…..go on guess what time the ride meet is? 

I will now make sandwiches and a flask. Catch you all later.

Behave!


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Dec 2020)

Good Morning Fellow retirees,
A cold morning here but at least it's dry and there's no wind.
Turbo time soon, then it's set up my wife's old MacBook to pass on to our daughter. She's been using a Chromebook but it's not really up to the task with Zoom meetings and remote teaching etc.
I've just noticed that my new laptop has an "Emoji" button, there's shedloads of them! 👴 ( old man) With descriptions of what they're supposed to represent, 🧓( older adult) . That should keep me amused for ten minutes

Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Which one is it. I may wander over and have a peek.


I've already told you lot to behave while I'm gone...........no sneaking out while I'm away!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Which one is it. I may wander over and have a peek.


Lol......The benefits of leaving the EU one I think.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All, dull and damp here. Just the cleaning to do today.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've already told you lot to behave while I'm gone...........no sneaking out while I'm away!






Mo1959 said:


> Lol......The benefits of leaving the EU one I think.




Ahh. To late. I already saw that and I advertently said something outrageous. If they had their way, I would be hanged, drawn and quartered for not agreeing with the masses, well the 30 or so on CC that always frequent that area.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Dec 2020)

Spectacular sunrise but a bit red which does not bode well. Now a bit grey but dry tho' rain is forecast. If it stays off I may get out for a run on the trike. It was forecast to be sunny so I had planned on Loch na Keal where low sun is not a hazard. Down there tho' the road I use is shaded by the hills so pretty cold as the sun rarely gets there. Need to wait for a couple of hours and see which way the weather goes.


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2020)

Just going to finish my cupmof Clooney's, then ill be riding over to my old work to drop off a letter. Will they let me in?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Of what though?


Good question that.
Now, should I have a re-thunk ??


----------



## Paulus (9 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A friend was talking about real snow on Facebook a bit earlier.......from the Burnley/Blackburn area
> 
> 
> .
> ...


From Friern Barnet, 1963.


----------



## Paulus (9 Dec 2020)

Good morning all.
Been up early and taken the dog to the Vets. for the next part of her treatment on her front paw. She has arthritis in her toes, so is having PRP, plasma rich replacement. It is injected into the joints. It has helped a lot so far, and has been a great success.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, fell asleep downstairs at 7.30pm yesterday and crawled up to bed before 9pm and have just woken up, whatever is in me wants to make me sleep that is for sure. Stay safe guys as there are some nasty things out there trying to get inside of you.


Screenman...... as I have bored  said before.....we got C19 in December and have suffered since.
Main symptoms are......
Total fatigue
Lack of appetite
Loss of balance
MrsD would go to bed 2000, get up at 10.00 and be back in bed by 1200.
If you have had C19 I suggest you google "Corona Long haul" forums. They can't offer any help but it helps you decide if it is your problem. 
I wish you the best.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good question that.
> Now, should I have a re-thunk ??


If they can't trace it back to you, no need. And it'll be off your hands.


----------



## GM (9 Dec 2020)

Morning all... I've been teaching Alan our dog some cockney, he gets really excited when I say 'fancy a ball and chalk down the frog and toad'. So after breakfast we're going for a ball and chalk! 

Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... I've been teaching Alan our dog some cockney, he gets really excited when I say 'fancy a ball and chalk down the frog and toad'. So after breakfast we're going for a ball and chalk!
> 
> Have a good day folks! 🌈




I love the name you've given your dog.  I knew someone a long time ago who had a bulldog he called Dave.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> If they can't trace it back to you, no need. And it'll be off your hands.


But if they can't trace it back to me I will be 'bad Grandad' for not giving them a present


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I love the name you've given your dog.  I knew someone a long time ago who had a bulldog he called Dave.


Well that's not nice


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Well that's not nice




Dave was gorgeous.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But if they can't trace it back to me I will be 'bad Grandad' for not giving them a present


Send them a card separately, by return of post/no stamp. Then you'll have them getting excited over what could possibly be waiting for them.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Dave was gorgeous.


Well I admit that I am gorgeous but not happy having a bulldog named after me.


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2020)

Just a small snack this lunchtime....


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just a small snack this lunchtime....
> 
> View attachment 562516


Sorry Dirk but a definite yeuk from me. Each to his own......whatever lifts your skirt......but that does not look appetising (to me).
Your usual meals have me drooling but, sadly, you have let me down with that one


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2020)

Puddin'.....


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry Dirk but a definite yeuk from me. Each to his own......whatever lifts your skirt......but that does not look appetising (to me).
> Your usual meals have me drooling but, sadly, you have let me down with that one


Soz.....will try to do better next time.
It's the lack of onions, isn't it?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Dec 2020)

5.2 miles walk done and now for chicken pie and pickles


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Soz.....will try to do better next time.
> It's the lack of onions, isn't it?


That and... no fried onions, no sauce, no mustard.
MrsD says you should have ketchup and English mustard but I am prepared to give you leeway on those.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry Dirk but a definite yeuk from me. Each to his own......whatever lifts your skirt......but that does not look appetising (to me).
> Your usual meals have me drooling but, sadly, you have let me down with that one


Lol. The chips look nice. Think I would toss the bun and salad and just eat the chips and sausage with tomato sauce.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Dec 2020)

Did manage to get out for a birl but temp only 4C and it took a long time for my fingers to warm up. Traffic light and all friendly.
The low temp does not seem to deter the moles who seem to move along the road verge. Fresh earth pushed up every day. The resident buzzard seemed to be searching the loch surface. Not something I would expect but too small for a sea eagle. A raven flew close overhead as well which is also not common on this bit of road. Their numbers were increasing for a while and causing them problems getting suitable nesting sites so mebbe one out scouting.
The A82 Roadwatch reports an enclosed recumbent between Ft William and Corran. Looking at the photo posted he did not seem sufficiently visible from behind and the usual derogatory comments tho' some were supportive. Last seen on Corran ferry. I may try fiddling about with the screenshot and see if I can make it visible on here.


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That and... no fried onions, no sauce, no mustard.
> MrsD says you should have ketchup and English mustard but I am prepared to give you leeway on those.


Phew......thought I'd blown it!


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. The chips look nice. Think I would toss the bun and salad and just eat the chips and sausage with tomato sauce.


MrsD and I actually shared this 'substantial meal'.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Dec 2020)

Here we go. The enclosed recumbent today. Lifted from FB.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. The chips look nice. Think I would toss the bun and salad and just eat the chips and sausage with tomato sauce.


Tossing the bun !!!
Is that a euphemism ??


----------



## pawl (9 Dec 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... I've been teaching Alan our dog some cockney, he gets really excited when I say 'fancy a ball and chalk down the frog and toad'. So after breakfast we're going for a ball and chalk!
> 
> Have a good day folks! 🌈




Does he live in Barking


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Here we go. The enclosed recumbent today. Lifted from FB.
> View attachment 562520


A touch suicidal in my opinion.......


----------



## 12boy (9 Dec 2020)

Dirk, what is the sausage in the bun? Is it a bratwurst? A Polish sausage?
Another high wind day here, and warm at 14C, although tomorrow will be much less windy and 1/2 C in preparation for a little snow for a few days. Today there will be some stretches, a little core and maybe some upper body, along with a bit of bike maintenance and a trip to Home Depot to pick up a bit of stainless steel for a backdrop between the stove and range hood. And of course the inevitable dog walk.
I've already set up my mtn bike with studded snows and maybe today I will put a studded tire on my SA 3 speed wheel for my Steamroller, already having a front wheel with studs. I have 3 pair of wheels for that bike so its easy to adapt it to what seems best for the conditions du jour. 
Been trying to find formula or a chart which converts wind to the steepness of a grade. For example, if there is a 25 mph headwind on level ground, would that be the same effort required to go 10 mph as 10 mph on a 7% grade. No luck so far. Perhaps one of you highly inteligent and wise folks has an answer?
Be well and happy, I will drop by again at your bedtime.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A touch suicidal in my opinion.......


On that road and that section in particular I would not even go on two wheels. I used to cycle there often but that was years ago with nothing like the present day volume of traffic. I have been up there about 5 years ago but went on the other side of the loch over Corran ferry. I would have driven up that road several times last year but covid put paid to that. Even driving is dangerous and there have been a few fatalities in recent years.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Here we go. The enclosed recumbent today. Lifted from FB.
> View attachment 562520



Thats too low for my liking.


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Dirk, what is the sausage in the bun? Is it a bratwurst? A Polish sausage?
> Another high wind day here, and warm at 14C, although tomorrow will be much less windy and 1/2 C in preparation for a little snow for a few days. Today there will be some stretches, a little core and maybe some upper body, along with a bit of bike maintenance and a trip to Home Depot to pick up a bit of stainless steel for a backdrop between the stove and range hood. And of course the inevitable dog walk.
> I've already set up my mtn bike with studded snows and maybe today I will put a studded tire on my SA 3 speed wheel for my Steamroller, already having a front wheel with studs. I have 3 pair of wheels for that bike so its easy to adapt it to what seems best for the conditions du jour.
> Been trying to find formula or a chart which converts wind to the steepness of a grade. For example, if there is a 25 mph headwind on level ground, would that be the same effort required to go 10 mph as 10 mph on a 7% grade. No luck so far. Perhaps one of you highly inteligent and wise folks has an answer?
> Be well and happy, I will drop by again at your bedtime.


It's a 'sausage' ... dunno what sort.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2020)

@12boy - here you go. Scroll down for the hill stuff.

https://www.yellowjersey.co.uk/the-draft/how-much-difference-does-a-headwind-make-when-cycling/


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Here we go. The enclosed recumbent today. Lifted from FB.
> View attachment 562520




I like the Podride, it looks like fun. 

https://mypodride.com


----------



## numbnuts (9 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A touch suicidal in my opinion.......





dave r said:


> Thats too low for my liking.


I thought the same before I bought my trike OK I have a 6 foot flag on the back, a lot of drivers go to the other side of the road to pass me, in fact I feel safer on my trike now than i do on my bike


----------



## numbnuts (9 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just a small snack this lunchtime....
> 
> View attachment 562516


Bit late, but I like butter on my roll ......


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2020)

I'm nackered. These winter miles are very tough. Cold, dank, roads covered in shite, cafes closed. Ughhhh. 58 miles to Nateby and back. We know a cracking little takeaway next to an industrial estate. They do bacon and egg barns the size of a dinner plate stuffed with huge rashers. Washed down with piping hot coffee with delicious tray bake Bakewell tart. Hmmmmm...... heavenly......... perhaps winter miles aren't so bad 🤔

We had four pee stops.......it's either bloody cold or we are all getting older????

One of my buddies has started talking about London Edinburgh London. I suggested if he wants a 1500km bike ride we set course for the Med. I can see where this is heading, I'll be 68 - my buddy pointed out I always do a challenge to celebrate my birthday. 

He's crazy!


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Dec 2020)

Hey @screenman, you have unleashed a torrent of posts with your "benefits of leaving the EU thread".

Not complaining, it has been useful to dip in and out, it is cold and wet here


----------



## JPBoothy (9 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm nackered. These winter miles are very tough. Cold, dank, roads covered in shite, cafes closed. Ughhhh. 58 miles to Nateby and back. We know a cracking little takeaway next to an industrial estate. They do bacon and egg barns the size of a dinner plate stuffed with huge rashers. Washed down with piping hot coffee with delicious tray bake Bakewell tart. Hmmmmm...... heavenly......... perhaps winter miles aren't so bad 🤔
> 
> We had four pee stops.......it's either bloody cold or we are all getting older????
> 
> ...


You damn Athlete's and your health good 

You enjoy it, that sounds like a proper bike ride to me.. The racing snakes can stick their energy bars/drinks I'm happiest when stopping for a pint and butty


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We had four pee stops.......it's either bloody cold or we are all getting older????


On the Llandudno forum ride a couple of years ago I was standing behind a hedge (having a pee actually!) as Nickboy and the others were riding down the lane on the other side. I heard someone say "_Where has ColinJ got to?_" Nickyboy replied "_He's had to go on ahead again to take a leak. I think we should change his name to Colin*P*!_" Ha ha...


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> On the Llandudno forum ride a couple of years ago I was standing behind a hedge (having a pee actually!) as Nickboy and the others were riding down the lane on the other side. I heard someone say "_Where has ColinJ got to?_" Nickyboy replied "_He's had to go on ahead again to take a leak. I think we should change his name to Colin*P*!_" Ha ha...


We have certain criteria for our pee stops; good view, adequate privacy, somewhere to lean the bike.

Watch out for our new publication "Top 💯 Pee Stops in Lancashire"....... coming to a bike shop near you in 2021. Covid-19 prevented publication for Christmas 2020.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Bit late, but I like butter on my roll ......


I am with you on that.
Butter, onions, mustard etc etc.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2020)

I should add our booklet also includes a female section.......it's not just male cyclists who pee in fields though our female companions have higher privacy standards. 😂😂


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I thought the same before I bought my trike OK I have a 6 foot flag on the back, a lot of drivers go to the other side of the road to pass me, in fact I feel safer on my trike now than i do on my bike


It's the lack of a flag on that one which would concern me.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We have certain criteria for our pee stops; good view, adequate privacy, somewhere to lean the bike.
> 
> Watch out for our new publication "Top 💯 Pee Stops in Lancashire"....... coming to a bike shop near you in 2021. Covid-19 prevented publication for Christmas 2020.


A few years ago I needed a pee. I was wearing full length shorts (what are they called ??)........i hate them and wear waist shorts.
Anyway, I had to pull them down AND.....guess what, 2 women walkers appeared from nowhere. I was in full flow so had to continue


----------



## oldwheels (9 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats too low for my liking.


No idea what speed he may have been doing but that road carries fast traffic despite a 50mph speed limit and has a of bends where he may not be visible to traffic from behind. Apparently he lives in Strontian and has been seen often on that road. The height is pretty standard and I have a recumbent myself but have a flag and sometimes flashing lights. There are some corners I know can be dangerous but that is from oncoming traffic on single track.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I like the Podride, it looks like fun.
> 
> https://mypodride.com


Too much wind resistance for any distance I think and too heavy as well.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> No idea what speed he may have been doing but that road carries fast traffic despite a 50mph speed limit and has a of bends where he may not be visible to traffic from behind. Apparently he lives in Strontian and has been seen often on that road. The height is pretty standard and I have a recumbent myself but have a flag and sometimes flashing lights. There are some corners I know can be dangerous but that is from oncoming traffic on single track.


I certainly wouldn't fancy it! 

Can you get all the way from Connel to the ferry on the cycle path now? I think there were still some gaps the last time that I was up there.

I loved the roads on the other side of the loch!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2020)

A win win.
I have my car valeted maybe every 2 months.
We use an 'anti cancer' natural thingy called Essiac.
New supplier. She said her husband would drop it off as he is a mobile car valeter working in my area.
Great !!!! dropping it off and doing the car tomorrow.....nice one


----------



## oldwheels (9 Dec 2020)

The missing section from Duror south for about 3 miles has apparently been finished but due to covid I have not been up that far this year. I find the bit northwards from the big layby just after Castle Stalker is a pain with too many gates to open and the road crossings are hazardous. One bit with a blind corner on the pavement beside the main road is a danger as I have had a narrow miss with somebody coming round too fast. A collision here would end up with somebody on the main carraigeway with 60mph traffic.
For the trike the road crossings are bad as there is not enough room to make a clean turn on and more particularly off the pavement. 
There is of course a brutal hill at Kentallen as a house has been built on the old railway line. I have a picture posted on here somewhere taken from the top.
Further north beyond Ballachulish the path is really just the previous pavement and in some places too narrow to allow passing easily.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The missing section from Duror south for about 3 miles has apparently been finished but due to covid I have not been up that far this year. I find the bit northwards from the big layby just after Castle Stalker is a pain with too many gates to open and the road crossings are hazardous. One bit with a blind corner on the pavement beside the main road is a danger as I have had a narrow miss with somebody coming round too fast. A collision here would end up with somebody on the main carraigeway with 60mph traffic.
> For the trike the road crossings are bad as there is not enough room to make a clean turn on and more particularly off the pavement.
> There is of course a brutal hill at Kentallen as a house has been built on the old railway line. I have a picture posted on here somewhere taken from the top.
> Further north beyond Ballachulish the path is really just the previous pavement and in some places too narrow to allow passing easily.


Hmm, that doesn't sound ideal! Maybe I will stick to cadging a lift to the ferry next time I go up.


----------



## pawl (9 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A few years ago I needed a pee. I was wearing full length shorts (what are they called ??)........i hate them and wear waist shorts.
> Anyway, I had to pull them down AND.....guess what, 2 women walkers appeared from nowhere. I was in full flow so had to continue



Flipping heck.Was that the last time you went 😖😖😖


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2020)




----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Flipping heck.Was that the last time you went 😖😖😖


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> From Friern Barnet, 1963.
> 
> View attachment 562506
> 
> View attachment 562507


OOOOO

PROPER buses - with the platform at the back where you could wait until it went round a roundabout and just drop off

or you could if were a teenage boy

and hence indestructable


----------



## rustybolts (9 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A few years ago I needed a pee. I was wearing full length shorts (what are they called ??)........i hate them and wear waist shorts.
> Anyway, I had to pull them down AND.....guess what, 2 women walkers appeared from nowhere. I was in full flow so had to continue


It was probably the highlight of their day !!


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2020)

Today I've done a lot of running around, it's also been a bit of a stressful day, the bonus was seeing our youngest lad, we haven't seen much of him lately so that was nice, I've also got the food for our Xmas night buffet and got our turkey crown so thats two things off my to do list.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Today I've done a lot of running around, it's also been a bit of a stressful day, the bonus was seeing our youngest lad, we haven't seen much of him lately so that was nice, I've also got the food for our Xmas night buffet *and got our turkey crown* so thats two things off my to do list.


It'll be king for a day!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> It was probably the highlight of their day !!


Nah....... unlikely.......😂


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Nah....... unlikely.......😂


They'd passed you earlier.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2020)

Have a seasonal hum........

Cummings drove to Durham pa pa pum


Pfizer's vaccine!
Four months of school
Free school meals
Two weeks at home
Stay apart from your family


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Dirk, what is the sausage in the bun? Is it a bratwurst? A Polish sausage?
> Another high wind day here, and warm at 14C, although tomorrow will be much less windy and 1/2 C in preparation for a little snow for a few days. Today there will be some stretches, a little core and maybe some upper body, along with a bit of bike maintenance and a trip to Home Depot to pick up a bit of stainless steel for a backdrop between the stove and range hood. And of course the inevitable dog walk.
> I've already set up my mtn bike with studded snows and maybe today I will put a studded tire on my SA 3 speed wheel for my Steamroller, already having a front wheel with studs. I have 3 pair of wheels for that bike so its easy to adapt it to what seems best for the conditions du jour.
> Been trying to find formula or a chart which converts wind to the steepness of a grade. For example, if there is a 25 mph headwind on level ground, would that be the same effort required to go 10 mph as 10 mph on a 7% grade. No luck so far. Perhaps one of you highly inteligent and wise folks has an answer?
> Be well and happy, I will drop by again at your bedtime.




They tend be ordinary sausages made with either pork or beef.


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They tend be ordinary sausages made with either pork or beef.


You sound like you're a sausage expert.........


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

*I Wish It Could Be Christmas Everyday*

When the GP brings the jab
Well he just might take a stab
He’s put a great big smile on somebody’s face
If you jump into your bed
’Cos your temperature’s in the red
Don’t you lock the doors
You know test-and-tracers are on their way
Oh well, I wish it could be Christmas in January
Then the pubs start serving and the vaccine is in play
Oh, I wish it could be Christmas in January
Let the bells ring then for Christmas


*We Three Kings*

We three kings of Orient are
From the same house, so let us in the bar
At ten it’s last orders, but we’re awful dawdlers
Oh hell, is that a police car?​


----------



## JPBoothy (9 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> You damn Athlete's and your health good
> 
> You enjoy it, that sounds like a proper bike ride to me.. The racing snakes can stick their energy bars/drinks I'm happiest when stopping for a pint and butty


Damn you predictive text (or was it just my big fingers!). That was obviously supposed to read as 'health food' and not 'health good' by the way


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm nackered. These winter miles are very tough. Cold, dank, roads covered in shite, cafes closed. Ughhhh. 58 miles to Nateby and back. We know a cracking little takeaway next to an industrial estate. They do bacon and egg barns the size of a dinner plate stuffed with huge rashers. Washed down with piping hot coffee with delicious tray bake Bakewell tart. Hmmmmm...... heavenly......... perhaps winter miles aren't so bad 🤔
> 
> We had four pee stops.......it's either bloody cold or we are all getting older????
> 
> ...


You'll not have seen this thread then.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lel-2021-cancelled.268239/


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll not have seen this thread then.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lel-2021-cancelled.268239/


I know. That's why I'll be 68.....in 2022. 😄


----------



## 12boy (10 Dec 2020)

Thanks PaulSB for the wind drag info. Pretty much what I felt....a 10 mile ride into a stout headwind may be equivalent to a 20 when its still. Winter is the windiest season in Wyoming and the extra clothing and heavier tires make it a bit harder as well. Still, it's great to be outside and on a bike when possible.
Just wondered if Dirk's lunch was what you would call a hot dog. 
Good night from me to you all.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Dec 2020)




----------



## screenman (10 Dec 2020)

A very good morning to you all.


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## rustybolts (10 Dec 2020)

Stuck my head outside the door to thick fog and managed about one 3k lap before I was overcome with an impatient craving for a massive mug of tea and an Aldi mince pie , well I think I've earned it. Thank goodness for running tights and Aldi pies


----------



## screenman (10 Dec 2020)

Just turned the upstairs heating on prior to going in the shower, I must be getting soft as we seldom have it on.


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2020)

Good morning from a dark and cold Barnet. 
Later today is the escape committee meeting in the garden of the Mitre for a couple of ales and a substantial meal.
Fortunately Gary the owner has plenty of patio heaters so it isn't too cold outside. 
All the usual things to do today beforehand, so another busy day in paradise 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2020)

Morning. 3.7 miles run for my Marcothon Challenge. That's day 10 so finally into double figures. Legs are a bit tight so walked up to the top of the town to loosen up a bit then started my run downhill for a change. Mostly a downhill/flat loop this morning so a bit faster. Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2020)

Morning all.
Up quite early......supposed to be doing an Aldi dash but somehow cannot get going so may give it a miss.
So...... USA news.....3000 deaths from Covid YESTERDAY!!! that is scary.
Stay safe folk.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> You sound like you're a sausage expert.........



Shut up.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Thanks PaulSB for the wind drag info. Pretty much what I felt....a 10 mile ride into a stout headwind may be equivalent to a 20 when its still. Winter is the windiest season in Wyoming and the extra clothing and heavier tires make it a bit harder as well. Still, it's great to be outside and on a bike when possible.
> *Just wondered if Dirk's lunch was what you would call a hot dog.*
> Good night from me to you all.



Yes it is. In the UK we use many different sausages in hot dogs not just those pink boiled ones 

It does though need some fried onion and tomato ketchup, then it would be one for me!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2020)

Cooeee. Morning one and all. 

It's dark. Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

Well morning all. Don't know what the weather is doing as I haven't looked outside yet. I've had coffee and will now doze.

The usual nothing to do at all. I must though make myself do the housework so it's done and out of the way.


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes it is. In the UK we use many different sausages in hot dogs not just those pink boiled ones
> 
> It does though need some fried onion and tomato ketchup, then it would be one for me!


Wot, no mustard


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2020)

Thank goodness it stays light hearted in here. Couple of the other threads are so full of doom, gloom and negativity.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Wot, no mustard


Sorry, forgot. Mustard. Must be English mustard and preferably Coleman's.


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2020)

Moning all 

Groundhog Day again. 
@12boy just to settle the great sausage controversy, once and for all, it was down on the menu as a 'Hot Dog'.


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry, forgot. Mustard. Must be English mustard and preferably Coleman's.


Better than cocaine!


----------



## screenman (10 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Thank goodness it stays light hearted in here. Couple of the other threads are so full of doom, gloom and negativity.



Yeh! who goes starting threads like that, must admit it went the way I thought it would, outside of here there seems some well informed people who have certainly educated me on points I did not know about, just goes to show what a cross section of society cyclist are.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Yeh! who goes starting threads like that, must admit it went the way I thought it would, outside of here there seems some well informed people who have certainly educated me on points I did not know about, just goes to show what a cross section of society cyclist are.




So. Its all your fault then. Stone him. Stone the perpetrator.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Wot, no mustard


Beat me to it. 
No mustard = not a hot dog.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All, cloudy and still here. My only task today is to write my weekly letter to my mother. Hard to think of anything to say when nothing has happened, I’ve done nothing, there is no news. Last week I resorted to telling her how many leaves were left on the birch in the front garden. There were not many, there’s even fewer now. At least last week I also had thundersnow to tell her about.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Moning all
> 
> Groundhog Day again.
> @12boy just to settle the great sausage controversy, once and for all, it was down on the menu as a 'Hot Dog'.


Phew that's a relief now we can all get on with the day..........speaking of which. 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Thank goodness it stays light hearted in here. Couple of the other threads are so full of doom, gloom and negativity.


Yes, though I have to admit to popping on to the Scottish building site thread most mornings in much the same way as onlookers gather at an accident.

The solution to that guy's difficulties is almost too obvious for words. 

There's a few threads which just need avoiding.........😄


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good Morning All, cloudy and still here. My only task today is to write my weekly letter to my mother. Hard to think of anything to say when nothing has happened, I’ve done nothing, there is no news. Last week I resorted to telling her how many leaves were left on the birch in the front garden. There were not many, there’s even fewer now. At least last week I also had thundersnow to tell her about.


I know exactly how this feels. My best friend has ceased all communication and I know this means dark stuff. I try to keep in touch with little messages which although I don't say it are really just intended to say I'm still here, don't think for a moment you're forgotten. Finding something interesting from my life to talk about is hard though. So I've made that a mental task for today.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I know exactly how this feels. My best friend has ceased all communication and I know this means dark stuff. I try to keep in touch with little messages which although I don't say it are really just intended to say I'm still here, don't think for a moment your forgotten. Finding something interesting from my life to talk about is hard though. So I've made that a mental task for today.


Some days, my conversations on here are my only ones! Lol. Since losing my folks and falling out with my brother and his family, I'm pretty much on my own now. I've never even kept in touch with many of my old work colleagues which I probably should have made more effort with as a few were quite nice. Thank goodness I have always been pretty happy with my own company


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

Now then, I've had a little doze. This proved to be a very good plan. Opened the curtains to see it's a little grey with bright sun. This does not matter as it's proved enough to get me going and feeling positive.

So I am going to:

Tidy round
Housework
Ironing - well to be honest that's a maybe
Clean the car if the weather holds dry
As above work out stuff to tell my friend
Onwards and upwards. Catch you all later at  break!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Some days, my conversations on here are my only ones! Lol. Since losing my folks and falling out with my brother and his family, I'm pretty much on my own now. I've never even kept in touch with many of my old work colleagues which I probably should have made more effort with as a few were quite nice.* Thank goodness I have always been pretty happy with my own company *


You're very fortunate with this. Family stuff is difficult, very difficult. I haven't seen my sister in +/- 32 years. She chose to cut herself off from everyone bar our aunt on our mother's side. No one from that side is interested in keeping in touch despite our many efforts over the years so I've given up. On my Dad's side I'm still very much in touch with the only living relative, we get on really well.

My friend? The best Christmas present I could get would be to give her a hug. I can imagine exactly what's going on and it ain't good. I hate this damn virus, those of us who are coping need to be thankful every day.


----------



## monkers (10 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. 

Sorry carcass elevation sequence refused to run to begin with, but now complete. We are down to one laptop here now, and I've not had access to it as other half has needed it for work, but I've managed to grab it for five minutes to let you know that I'm still in the land of the living. I've probably missed hundreds of pages. I know I can use a phone, but really I find it so much faff using a phone to surf and type that I just can't be bothered with it on this busy thread. I'm missing everyone's news and the chat but sincerely hope that all are well.

I've not been out on the bike either, it's been just so grey, and I haven't bought winter cycling gear as yet, but it's pay day tomorrow, so I might get tempted.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Some days, my conversations on here are my only ones! Lol. Since losing my folks and falling out with my brother and his family, I'm pretty much on my own now. I've never even kept in touch with many of my old work colleagues which I probably should have made more effort with as a few were quite nice. Thank goodness I have always been pretty happy with my own company



I thought I was the winner in the "failure to keep in touch stakes" 

I have two brothers, one lives approximately 300 miles away, we exchange Emails, perhaps 3 times a year. My other brother lives ten minutes walk from where I live, we speak/see each other about once per year on average. There is no animosity, we get along perfectly fine, we just don't seem to have the ability to keep in touch.

I retired about 13 years ago, I have not seen or heard from any of my ex-colleagues since the day I left.

Oddly enough, one of my drinking pals is ace at "keeping in touch". He is older than me (80), and, last Christmas was a bit depressed, because, at one of the annual re-unions he attends, where there used to be 40+ people, there was only 3 (including himself), the rest having departed for good. My advice, just don't go, it is too depressing


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2020)

I can't remember the last time I spoke to my brothers or sister. Its not that we don't get on, its just that we don't have anything to say to each other.

I speak to my mum every week, but as she is 99 and can't go out, the conversations tend to be the same one we had last week, and the week before and...... .

I quite like my own company so not seeing anyone doesn't bother me and if I do get desperate I can always talk to Mr WD, well talk at him.


----------



## rustybolts (10 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Some days, my conversations on here are my only ones! Lol. Since losing my folks and falling out with my brother and his family, I'm pretty much on my own now. I've never even kept in touch with many of my old work colleagues which I probably should have made more effort with as a few were quite nice. Thank goodness I have always been pretty happy with my own company


A sign of intelligence is being happy without input from others . A good book and the open road are my great friends ( plus the radio ! and my little dog as she follows me everywhere and she is ALWAYS happy to see me and she is always in good humour)


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2020)

Just reading a few of the supermarkets are going to close on Boxing Day to give their staff a day off after the year they've had. Well deserved I say, but just wait on the complaints from all the people that can't seem to cope with a shop being closed for a day now.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just reading a few of the supermarkets are going to close on Boxing Day to give their staff a day off after the year they've had. Well deserved I say, but just wait on the complaints from all the people that can't seem to cope with a shop being closed for a day now.




My god. What are people going to eat if they can't go to the supermarket the day after Christmas. Surely they will starve to death.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. What are people going to eat if they can't go to the supermarket the day after Christmas. Surely they will starve to death.


A few of them could do with a few days starving these days!


----------



## JPBoothy (10 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


Aye, that Viagra is an amazing thing.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2020)

Light rain and windy which is forecast to stay till Sunday when it turns into heavy rain and high winds.
Bread rising and soup to make next.
I also am very much on my own tho' I do communicate with most of my family by email. I would spend more time on the mainland at my younger sons's house but travel restrictions put paid to that and I will probably not be over until I get the vaccine which may start here even for the ancients in February.
My social contacts here are very much at a distance due to chemo treatment and being in a very high risk group. Unfortunate but they do get to Oban nearly every week for chemo and my buddy can get proper shopping as his wife gets the chemo.
I would have cycled more but the influx of hordes of anti social tourists put paid to that.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Light rain and windy which is forecast to stay till Sunday when it turns into heavy rain and high winds.
> Bread rising and soup to make next.
> I also am very much on my own tho' I do communicate with most of my family by email. I would spend more time on the mainland at my younger sons's house but travel restrictions put paid to that and I will probably not be over until I get the vaccine which may start here even for the ancients in February.
> My social contacts here are very much at a distance due to chemo treatment and being in a very high risk group. Unfortunate but they do get to Oban nearly every week for chemo and my buddy can get proper shopping as his wife gets the chemo.
> I would have cycled more but the influx of hordes of anti social tourists put paid to that.


Do you ever visit Colonsay? My dad and step mum were very fond of it and made a few friends there. I only recently found out one of dad's best friends and old stalwarts on the island died at the end of August. Even after dad died, he still phoned me occasionally for a blether so it was sad to find out he had passed away.


----------



## JPBoothy (10 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Thank goodness it stays light hearted in here. Couple of the other threads are so full of doom, gloom and negativity.


And sadly a bit of 'not so subtle' nastiness.. I have to confess to not being quite old enough to join your club yet (not far off) but I like to have a little peep at what you are doing (or not in a lot of cases ) and this thread always seems more friendly and care free than a lot of the others.

Enjoy your day folks


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> And sadly a bit of 'not so subtle' nastiness.. I have to confess to not being quite old enough to join your club yet (not far off) but I like to have a little peep at what you are doing (or not in a lot of cases ) and this thread always seems more friendly and care free than a lot of the others.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks


 
We dont take anything seriously especially ourselves.


----------



## GM (10 Dec 2020)

Morning all... Another late night zooming... By 'eck when the ladies get together they certainly like a good chin wag 
Not much on today apart from chasing my appointment for a scan up. 
There hasn't been much progress on the man cave in the last three weeks, looks like it won't be finished until mid January now. 

Have a good day folks! 🌈


----------



## Sterlo (10 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> And sadly a bit of 'not so subtle' nastiness.. I have to confess to not being quite old enough to join your club yet (not far off) but I like to have a little peep at what you are doing (or not in a lot of cases ) and this thread always seems more friendly and care free than a lot of the others.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks


That and the fact that most of them on here are clinically insane


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you ever visit Colonsay? My dad and step mum were very fond of it and made a few friends there. I only recently found out one of dad's best friends and old stalwarts on the island died at the end of August. Even after dad died, he still phoned me occasionally for a blether so it was sad to find out he had passed away.


Never landed on Colonsay but sailed around it a few times on our annual yacht club "cabbage cruise" in company with several other boats. Why cabbage cruise? One year somebody brought a very large cabbage which we shared out and ate for the whole cruise and the name stuck. As the largest boat we usually ended up having everyone to eat and drink. Once we had a very large pot of curry on our gimballed stove which overturned. We scraped it up and it tasted very good but the fibreglass area round the cooker remained red until I sold the boat some years later.


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2020)

Sterlo said:


> That and the fact that most of them on here are clinically insane


I resemble that remark


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2020)

Sterlo said:


> That and the fact that most of them on here are clinically insane




It isn't a pre requisite, but it certainly helps.


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2020)

After the naked hot dog from @Dirk yesterday, I give you this mornings sausage sandwich.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

Sterlo said:


> That and the fact that most of them on here are clinically insane


Oh shoot someone's noticed.......😂


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> After the naked hot dog from @Dirk yesterday, I give you this mornings sausage sandwich.
> View attachment 562653
> 
> 
> View attachment 562654


Now that is proper!! Do you offer cafe stops to hungry cyclists???? I could plan a route.........


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> After the naked hot dog from @Dirk yesterday, I give you this mornings sausage sandwich.
> View attachment 562653
> 
> 
> View attachment 562654


That’s more like it!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2020)

Our Co-op have started stocking the Grenade Carb Killa protein bars. Just had the Jaffa Quake one with my coffee. Maybe the protein will help the muscles


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

break. Motivation levels are high. Dishwasher emptied, washing on, house tidied and dusted. Hovering next. Yeah!!

Think it must be the oldish yoghurt I found at the back of the fridge....... popped in my porridge.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hovering next.


Is this you doing the hovering?


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. What are people going to eat if they can't go to the supermarket the day after Christmas. Surely they will starve to death.


What annoys me is that a traditional Scottish holiday on New Year's Day is ignored by the English based coop who open on that day but close for at least 2 days at Christmas.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2020)

Talking earlier about keep in touch. I just got an email from a sister in law who has lived in Denmark for many years. She says they are in complete lock down as everything is shut except shops.Does not sound complete to me but her English is now getting a bit fractured. Travel is not legally restricted but definitely not encouraged. Up to 10 people are allowed to gather so she and her toy boy {well he is 20 years younger than her] cannot go to visit his family for Christmas.
I hear rattling noises outside which sounds like our recycling bins getting emptied at last after 3 days delay due to breakdowns. Must go and collect it and I usually bring in my neighbours one as well.


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2020)

Talking of family - I haven't heard hide nor hair of my older brother since my Dad's funeral 9 years ago. 
He only ever used to get in touch if he needed money or a roof over his head.
Dad disinherited him, as he was just a waster, and I'm pretty certain that he doesn't realise this yet.
When Dad died, he left everything to his wife ( my stepmother since 1996) and she hasn't made any provision for my brother in her will other than a couple of grand, so he cannot contest it.
When she goes, everything is to be split between me and my step brother.
She's now 92 with dementia and has been bed bound for the past 3 years.
I have absolutely no emotional attachment to her. She's just money in the bank as far as I'm concerned.
Families eh?!


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> What annoys me is that a traditional Scottish holiday on New Year's Day is ignored by the English based coop who open on that day but close for at least 2 days at Christmas.


I'm Jewish, and Scottish, and I'm insulted by all the stores that close at Christmas yet ignore the holy dates of the Jewish calendar. Bloody Scottish based corner shops and convenience stores disrespecting me. Grrrr...


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm Jewish, and Scottish, and I'm insulted by all the stores that close at Christmas yet ignore the holy dates of the Jewish calendar. Bloody Scottish based corner shops and convenience stores disrespecting me. Grrrr...


Are they doing it just to get at you?


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm Jewish, and Scottish, and I'm insulted by all the stores that close at Christmas yet ignore the holy dates of the Jewish calendar. Bloody Scottish based corner shops and convenience stores disrespecting me. Grrrr...


Yes but they are mostly run by people from the Indian sub continent who are mostly of a different faith again.
I always thought it a bit ironic that the Glasgow wholesale traders who were mostly Jewish were supplanted by Moslems mostly tho' there were also some Hindus.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> USA news.....3000 deaths from Covid YESTERDAY!!! that is scary.


3,000 die in the 9/11 attacks. Result: trillions of dollars spent, wars all over the world, hundreds of thousands killed.

New disease starts wiping out that many Americans every day. Result: "FAKE NEWS - it's only a little flu bug"/"Just inject disinfectant"/"Pah, I got over it in a couple of days - only losers get seriously ill!"... 



Mo1959 said:


> Thank goodness it stays light hearted in here.


Oops! 



BoldonLad said:


> I retired about 13 years ago, I have not seen or heard from any of my ex-colleagues since the day I left.


I spent 9 days in hospital seriously ill in 2012. My former colleagues had my phone number, email address and home address but I didn't get a single call, text, email or card from them. I bumped into a couple of them a few years later. I'd assumed that they hadn't heard about my illness, but it turned out that another ex-colleague had told them at the time... FFS, how long does it take to text "_Heard about your illness, Col - GWS!_"?


----------



## pawl (10 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Some days, my conversations on here are my only ones! Lol. Since losing my folks and falling out with my brother and his family, I'm pretty much on my own now. I've never even kept in touch with many of my old work colleagues which I probably should have made more effort with as a few were quite nice. Thank goodness I have always been pretty happy with my own company




As the saying goes you can choose your friends but not your relatives.

After I retired I did go to a few reunions but got a bit fed up I was the only retiree the rest were still working and the talk was always about the job or who had been playing away with who.Gave it up after a couple of times.😝😝😝

Have a great Christmas


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> After the naked hot dog from @Dirk yesterday, I give you this mornings sausage sandwich.
> View attachment 562653
> 
> 
> View attachment 562654


----------



## pawl (10 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> And sadly a bit of 'not so subtle' nastiness.. I have to confess to not being quite old enough to join your club yet (not far off) but I like to have a little peep at what you are doing (or not in a lot of cases ) and this thread always seems more friendly and care free than a lot of the others.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks





It’s always the first thread I read


----------



## pawl (10 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> I resemble that remark





Well that makes two of us There coming to take us away ha ha🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Dec 2020)

Good afternoon fellow retirees,
Popped up the road to the shops and came back with a haircut and an Eccles cake 😋
I'm a bit sleepy today, wish I could save it up for when I'm lying awake in the early hours trying to nod off!
In the last few days we've noticed an early morning flight into Hurn, it's too dark to see but it sounds like one of the older aircraft, either that or they've retrofitted Diesel engines to a 727 
Looking forward to a visit from daughter and granddaughter this afternoon, coffee and cake for us and a gingerbread Santa for our granddaughter.
Had a link sent to us from the Nursery, so this years Nativity play will be watched on Zoom, it's limited to four familial connections per child due to bandwidth constraints. For those who can't log in to the performance they plan to make a recording available.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Dec 2020)

Written to my mum, been for a walk. My day is done.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Written to my mum, been for a walk. My day is done.


Something along these lines?
_"Dear Mom, I hope this letter finds you are safe and warm. What am I saying?
Of course you're warm, didn't I put in a woodburning stove to the sitting room before I left to begin my new life all those years ago.

I'm sure you think of me every time you stare into the flames and feel the snug glow upon your face. That was the idea. To have something to remember me by. Just don't think of me when you've to clean out the ashes or whenever it's wet and slippy and you have to hobble out to the backyard and carry in wood - let's keep the associations positive."_


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2020)

I've been for a bimble, 53 miles, a geared bimble not a fixed bimble, the bottom bracket for the fixed I've been waiting for finally turned up dinner time today having been ordered last Sunday, I'd paid for 24 hour delivery, I complained to Planet X about how long it was taking and they've refunded the difference between the standard delivery and the 24 hour delivery. It wasn't the nicest ride I've very cold, dark and grey with a stiff breeze and light showers. I rode my regular route out past Badesly Clinton and Lowsenford, when I crossed the Shrewley road the lane was closed so I turned right down Manor Lane and Star Lane then a short section of the A4189 Henley Road, I'd forgotten that climb through Claverdon , then left on to Dark Lane and on to Hatton, for the way back I followed my route out but put in a loop through the grounds of Packwood House and rejoined my route out by the Punchbowl pub. Another solid winter ride, after I got back I went out to pick up my Good Ladies medication and it was piddling down, and it looks like the rains set in for the afternoon, so I was lucky with the weather.


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Dec 2020)

Nothing as strange as family . As an only child somehow miss what I never had re brothers and sisters. My wife has good a relationship with two of hers and and ok one with the other. On the other hand I understand it doesn’t always work that well. My father in law hasn’t spoken to his brother in over 50 years and my mom hasn’t seen her only brother for over 40 years after my dad caught him stealing his mum’s pension out of her handbag and she came to live with us . TBH we have no idea if he’s dead or a alive, which is sad even though he is/was a total waste of space as he my mums only relative other than me and my daughter. 🙁


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Dec 2020)

Currently reading Waverley, the language is difficult in places but I’m finding it surprisingly easy to gloss over these bits and am just enjoying it as a terrific story.


----------



## gavroche (10 Dec 2020)

Hello everybody. Haven't been on here for a few days, had more serious things on my mind. The good news is that my wife is now back and much better although it was a very close thing. One artery was 99% blocked. It is all fixed now and hopefully for many more years to come.
Now, the next hurdle is for our daughter to go for her op next Tuesday to have the cancer removed from her breast. According to the doctors, that should go well too.
I found a Claude Butler bike in her shed so I got it out, cleaned it a bit, lowered the saddle, fixed the rear wheel puncture, tightened the loose front wheel and took it for a small ride, only a couple of miles as the brakes are absolute rubbish but it will do for the time we are down here. I will just keep to small rides close to the house. 
No idea when we are going back to Wales.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

Well the car and bike didn't get washed but a lot of other chores did. Had to pop to Halfords for car shampoo and decided to jet wash the car with high power only to shift the worst of the muck, wheel arches etc. This worked well............

Mrs P borrowed my car yesterday. Mrs P left the rear passenger window about ½" open...........😭😭😭 well maybe it didn't work as well as I hoped


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2020)

Interesting to read of all the comments re not speaking to family etc.
I have alluded to this before. I was brought up in a strict religious family and was not "allowed" to have real friends outside of that religion.
Now.....you have to understand that with all these religions (Muslim, Buddhist etc) you grow up to believe it is THE TRUE RELIGION.
SO....20 years ago when I broke free I knew I had absolutely no friends BUT I weighed all that up and accepted it.
Fortunately a) I have a good wife who I love and b) I am happy with my own company.
I have a son and daughter who are lovely plus a brother I get on with.


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Interesting to read of all the comments re not speaking to family etc.
> I have alluded to this before. I was brought up in a strict religious family and was not "allowed" to have real friends outside of that religion.
> Now.....you have to understand that with all these religions (Muslim, Buddhist etc) you grow up to believe it is THE TRUE RELIGION.
> SO....20 years ago when I broke free I knew I had absolutely no friends BUT I weighed all that up and accepted it.
> ...


Congrats on breaking free from indoctrination.
BTW what religion was it?


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Interesting to read of all the comments re not speaking to family etc.
> I have alluded to this before. I was brought up in a strict religious family and was not "allowed" to have real friends outside of that religion.
> Now.....you have to understand that with all these religions (Muslim, Buddhist etc) you grow up to believe it is THE TRUE RELIGION.
> SO....20 years ago when I broke free I knew I had absolutely no friends BUT I weighed all that up and accepted it.
> ...


Reminds me of an old but favourite joke. I was raised Roman Catholic, taught by nuns to age 11 and priests to age 18 - never happened to me but things you read about in the papers? Yep. True.

So a new arrival in Heaven is being shown round by St Peter . During the tour they pass a very tall wall, well over 15 feet high. At the end of the tour Peter asks "Any questions?"

"Yes," says the new arrival, "What's the big wall for!"

Peter "The Catholics are on the other side, they think they're the only ones here."


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2020)

Made me chuckle.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Congrats on breaking free from indoctrination.
> BTW what religion was it?


Jehovah's Witnesses.
Have to say Dirk... it was not easy. It was my life for nearly 50 years and as I said, I knew I did not have one friend outside of the JWs.....once you walk away you are shunned.... they are not allowed to speak to you.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Jehovah's Witnesses.
> Have to say Dirk... it was not easy. It was my life for nearly 50 years and as I said, I knew I did not have one friend outside of the JWs.....once you walk away you are shunned.... they are not allowed to speak to you.





welsh dragon said:


> A friend of Mr WD tried to get his mother to have treatment when she fell and had a bad gash to her head. As a jehovah witness, she refused all treatment including stitches. There was nothing the Dr's could do for her as they couldn't force her to have the stitches. She even called in her fellow jehovah witness friends to back her up.





Tim Hall said:


> That's interesting. Did she survive the injury?





welsh dragon said:


> Sadly no. Infection set in and she died 2 or 3 months later. Her son was devastated and angry at her for refusing treatment.





ColinJ said:


> A similar thing happened with a friend's JW mum who died for her beliefs. She needed a blood transfusion to survive a procedure but refused to have one. A group of local Witnesses were at her bedside to "keep her strong". After she died, they cleared off and left my mate and his dad to mourn. They never even called round to see how the family were doing ...


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Jehovah's Witnesses.
> Have to say Dirk... it was not easy. It was my life for nearly 50 years and as I said, I knew I did not have one friend outside of the JWs.....once you walk away you are shunned.... they are not allowed to speak to you.


I've worked with 3 JWs in the past including one who was a circuit overseer. Most judgemental people I've ever met - nice enough on the surface......but dig deeper and it shows.
Disfellowshipping is an abhorrent thing to do.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2020)

A less serious JW story...

I kept hearing a light tapping on my front door, but every time I answered there was nobody there. I thought it was kids messing about (we used to call it 'rat-a-tat ginger') so next day I got ready to pounce...

_Tap tap_ - I flung the door open and saw a very smart-looking young man beating a hasty retreat. I called him back and he looked flustered. He mumbled a few things, thrust a copy of Watchtower into my hands, and walked away.

I couldn't figure it out until somebody told me that Witnesses have a quota of doorstep calls that they have to make every day. The shy young man clearly didn't actually want to convert anybody, but he had to be able to swear that he was _trying _to!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2020)

They certainly are less Christian like than most. When I was working in Birmingham we had one in the office. He gave up his job as it took up too much of his time. He didn't have enough time to knock on people's doors. Annoying people took precedence to working for a living. He was def a weird man in more ways than 1.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Jehovah's Witnesses.
> Have to say Dirk... it was not easy. It was my life for nearly 50 years and as I said, I knew I did not have one friend outside of the JWs.....once you walk away you are shunned.... they are not allowed to speak to you.


I do hope "Well done" is the right thing to say. It must have taken real courage and conviction you had made the right decision.


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2020)

The JWs I worked with eventually gave up trying to have any sort of philosophical discussion about religion with me.
I probably knew more about their position than they did.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> 3,000 die in the 9/11 attacks. Result: trillions of dollars spent, wars all over the world, hundreds of thousands killed.
> 
> New disease starts wiping out that many Americans every day. Result: "FAKE NEWS - it's only a little flu bug"/"Just inject disinfectant"/"Pah, I got over it in a couple of days - only losers get seriously ill!"...
> 
> ...


It is somewhat similar to people who have lived here and leave for whatever reason. They become non -persons and if they return for a visit they just do not belong any more.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2020)

I had one very persistent JW pester me years ago in Coventry, probably around 1980... 

CJ: "_Sorry, I am too busy to talk to you today._"

JW: "_I could come back tomorrow?_"

CJ: "_I'm busy then too._"

JW: "_The day after that?_"

CJ: "_Busy!_"

JW: "_Next week?_"

CJ: "_It's a VERY busy time for me. I am busy every day this year, and every evening too. The next few years look pretty busy. In fact, the following couple of decades are busy. You could try me at 2 pm, on April 3rd, 2003?_"

JW: "_Thank you, sir._"

He wrote that time and date down and walked away...!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Interesting to read of all the comments re not speaking to family etc.
> I have alluded to this before. I was brought up in a strict religious family and was not "allowed" to have real friends outside of that religion.
> Now.....you have to understand that with all these religions (Muslim, Buddhist etc) you grow up to believe it is THE TRUE RELIGION.
> SO....20 years ago when I broke free I knew I had absolutely no friends BUT I weighed all that up and accepted it.
> ...




Well done to you Dave. It still took some kahunas though to leave.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I had one very persistent JW pester me years ago in Coventry, probably around 1980...
> 
> CJ: "_Sorry, I am too busy to talk to you today._"
> 
> ...


Did he call back there, or was it him tapping on your door.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> A less serious JW story...
> 
> I kept hearing a light tapping on my front door, but every time I answered there was nobody there. I thought it was kids messing about (we used to call it 'rat-a-tat ginger') so next day I got ready to pounce...
> 
> ...


Not correct.
They have a target of time spent witnessing. It can be door knocking, informal eg striking up a conversation on a park bench or 'witnessing' to relatives etc.
They have to put a report in each month detailing how many hours, how many magazines/books they have 'placed' how many times return calls they made....... BUT definitely not how many doors they knock on.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Interesting to read of all the comments re not speaking to family etc.
> I have alluded to this before. I was brought up in a strict religious family and was not "allowed" to have real friends outside of that religion.
> Now.....you have to understand that with all these religions (Muslim, Buddhist etc) you grow up to believe it is THE TRUE RELIGION.
> SO....20 years ago when I broke free I knew I had absolutely no friends BUT I weighed all that up and accepted it.
> ...


I was brought up in a Free Presbyterian family and not really taking to religion had endless conflicts with my mother who was the main driving force so far as religion was concerned. We never did get on even after I left home and had a wife and family. 
I can understand your frustration having been there myself.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2020)

This talk of JWs has reminded me we had a good friend, Lorna, when we lived in Birmingham. She was a lovely person. She was engaged by the JWs and started to take an interest.

One day she disappeared never to be heard from again. Walked out on her husband and kids. Very sad.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not correct.
> They have a target of time spent witnessing. It can be door knocking, informal eg striking up a conversation on a park bench or 'witnessing' to relatives etc.
> They have to put a report in each month detailing how many hours, how many magazines/books they have 'placed' how many times return calls they made....... BUT definitely not how many doors they knock on.


Well, in that case he must have been timing how long he spent going back and forth knocking on doors but _not _actually speaking to people!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2020)

OMG. I see there is a thread about Kay Burley the Sky news presenter. Must. Resist. The. Temptation. Must. Stay. Away.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Well, in that case he must have been timing how long he spent going back and forth knocking on doors but _not _actually speaking to people!


There are odd balls in all walks of life so we can't label all JWs because of the way one behaves.
I can tell you emphatically that how many doors knocked is not a requirement..
Some of them HATE door knocking so will walk very slowly, maybe knock on a few doors then walk half a mile to make a return visit etc......just so they can report their hours.
Others just love door knocking and get a real buzz from it.
ME.......I spent 50 years hating it but I didn't cheat.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Dec 2020)

Many years ago when I was on a low  two lady JWs knocked on the door I asked them in for a cup of tea, we had a nice chat for an hour or more, but it's funny they never came back


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Many years ago when I was on a low  two lady JWs knocked on the door I asked them in for a cup of tea, we had a nice chat for an hour or more, but it's funny they never came back


I'm surprised that they actually came in, unless you were on a textile break!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Many years ago when I was on a low  two lady JWs knocked on the door I asked them in for a cup of tea, we had a nice chat for an hour or more, but it's funny they never came back


The genuine ones will only call again if they sense genuine interest.
Edit
Maybe you charged too much for the tea


----------



## rustybolts (10 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not correct.
> They have a target of time spent witnessing. It can be door knocking, informal eg striking up a conversation on a park bench or 'witnessing' to relatives etc.
> They have to put a report in each month detailing how many hours, how many magazines/books they have 'placed' how many times return calls they made....... BUT definitely not how many doors they knock on.


Dave you showed true grit to walk out and I admire your integrity and courage . On a lighter note , my father in law ( My Missus and her sisters told me this story ) many many years ago,when my good lady was a young girl, J Witnesses called to her house ( she was a Roman Catholic, as was all her family . Southern , Ireland in the 1950s/60s was virtually all RC religion , very devout, and Catholic priests were both feared and revered and the general population had an intense disliking of Jehovah Witnesses calling to the front door. There were droves of them about then , many of them young American chaps travelling in pairs. I remember my own mother running them from the door on many 
occasions. Anyway , my father in law INVITED THEM IN for a chat!! . They returned to his house every Saturday for months , after a while they brought little gifts and nice treats and my father in law loved discussing religion and listening to them. The kids . all 5 of them would be brought in and listened. When they stopped bringing treats etc , my father in law said he could not entertain them any longer ! . I did not realize they had to clock up a certain number of hours !!. As a kid I was a little embarassesd at my own mother " running then " from the door, She had a razor sharp tongue and would tell them to "get to f##k away from my door ye pair of ignorant bas##rds , ye will both burn in hell for all eternity ". The poor young chaps were scared of her! . I always thought they were very nicely spoken , wore very nice jackets , shirts and ties , nice short haircuts etc , .they were persistent but got no change from her! She had me serve mass as an altar boy every morning at 8am mass and I hated it. When I got older I told her I was "retiring" from altar serving duties !! When the scandal broke in Ireland of Bishop Casey fathering a child I laughed and pulled her leg . She was destroyed by the paedophile priests scandal. I dont go to any church at all now but try to live a decent honest life like most of us do. As Dave Allen , the Irish comedian used to say at the end of his tv show " may your God go with you , and goodbye" He was hilarious sending up the BIshops and priests in so called Christian , Catholic Ireland !!! Happy Christmas or Xmas or whatever the hell you call it !!!


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2020)

I always make a point of stopping to talk to the JWs when they have a stall in the village or in town. The guy who I worked with is very well known amongst JWs around here.
They tend to get a bit nervous when someone voluntarily strides up to them to say hello.
@Dave7 have a look at John Cedars/Lloyd Evans YouTube channel. He's an apostate JW and has some interesting stuff on there.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Dave you showed true grit to walk out and I admire your integrity and courage . On a lighter note , my father in law ( My Missus and her sisters told me this story ) many many years ago,when my good lady was a young girl, J Witnesses called to her house ( she was a Roman Catholic, as was all her family . Southern , Ireland in the 1950s/60s was virtually all RC religion , very devout, and Catholic priests were both feared and revered and the general population had an intense disliking of Jehovah Witnesses calling to the front door. There were droves of them about then , many of them young American chaps travelling in pairs. I remember my own mother running them from the door on many
> occasions. Anyway , my father in law INVITED THEM IN for a chat!! . They returned to his house every Saturday for months , after a while they brought little gifts and nice treats and my father in law loved discussing religion and listening to them. The kids . all 5 of them would be brought in and listened. When they stopped bringing treats etc , my father in law said he could not entertain them any longer ! . I did not realize they had to clock up a certain number of hours !!. As a kid I was a little embarassesd at my own mother " running then " from the door, She had a razor sharp tongue and would tell them to "get to f##k away from my door ye pair of ignorant bas##rds , ye will both burn in hell for all eternity ". The poor young chaps were scared of her! . I always thought they were very nicely spoken , wore very nice jackets , shirts and ties , nice short haircuts etc , .they were persistent but got no change from her! She had me serve mass as an altar boy every morning at 8am mass and I hated it. When I got older I told her I was "retiring" from altar serving duties !! When the scandal broke in Ireland of Bishop Casey fathering a child I laughed and pulled her leg . She was destroyed by the paedophile priests scandal. I dont go to any church at all now but try to live a decent honest life like most of us do. As Dave Allen , the Irish comedian used to say at the end of his tv show " may your God go with you , and goodbye" He was hilarious sending up the BIshops and priests in so called Christian , Catholic Ireland !!! Happy Christmas or Xmas or whatever the hell you call it !!!



I thought that Father Ted was excellent. So many laugh out loud moments and brilliantly irreverent observations of the Irish Catholic Church.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I always make a point of stopping to talk to the JWs when they have a stall in the village or in town. The guy who I worked with is very well known amongst JWs around here.
> They tend to get a bit nervous when someone voluntarily strides up to them to say hello.
> @Dave7 have a look at John Cedars/Lloyd Evans YouTube channel. He's an apostate JW and has some interesting stuff on there.


I do look at that sometimes.
He does some good stuff . He brings out some good stuff re child abuse


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I do look at that sometimes.
> He does some good stuff . He brings out some good stuff re child abuse


Have you heard about the Australian government investigation into JWs child abuse?


----------



## GM (10 Dec 2020)

I'm glad I'm an agnostic. Although a few people because of my rather large nose thought I might be Jewish. When I said I can prove I'm not, nobody as taken me up on it!


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Dec 2020)

My JW story also features my turbo trainer. About 25 years when we lived in a flat I used to set up my turbo trainer in the sitting room. Mrs Kog was very understanding and the elderly couple downstairs were deaf . One Saturday morning I had just finished a session when the doorbell rang . Picture the scene ,me sweating profusely in cycle shoes and shorts and a very sweaty light grey T shirt . When I opened the door there were 2 JW’s who when they saw me looked horrified, me “ can I help” JW’s “ no it’s ok we can see your busy we’ll call another day “ . They then beat a very hasty retreat.


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> My JW story also features my turbo trainer. About 25 years when we lived in a flat I used to set up my turbo trainer in the sitting room. Mrs Kog was very understanding and the elderly couple downstairs were deaf . One Saturday morning I had just finished a session when the doorbell rang . Picture the scene ,me sweating profusely in cycle shoes and shorts and a very sweaty light grey T shirt . When I opened the door there were 2 JW’s who when they saw me looked horrified, me “ can I help” JW’s “ no it’s ok we can see your busy we’ll call another day “ . They then beat a very hasty retreat.


I'd like to see the look on their faces if @numbnuts answered the door in his normal attire.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'd like to see the look on their faces if @numbnuts answered the door in his normal attire.


I've answered the door, meat cleaver in hand, dripping blood.

I've no idea what they were there for, they never said a word.


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2020)

My mum and dad had them call on Christmas Day once.
It wasn't until many years later did I understand why they would do this.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'd like to see the look on their faces if @numbnuts answered the door in his normal attire.


 
That is something I would never do as I always have a pair of shorts or a dressing gown handy if the door bell goes, yet on my naturist forum many of them do and according to them the people think nothing of it


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> That is something I would never do as I always have a pair of shorts or a dressing gown handy if the door bell goes.........


Somehow, that is strangely disappointing.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Have you heard about the Australian government investigation into JWs child abuse?


Yes....its dragging its heels though.
It has already cost them £millions in America.
Its factual though.......the concealment has been going on for years..... one of the things that made me walk away.
But the dedicated JWs can't believe it......they think its all hype.
I was an elder and, years ago, we got a letter from the "governing body" telling us, if any one makes an accusation you do not get the police involved... you sort it out as elders.
Dirk......I often thank god that I, as an elder, was never involved in a child abuse case.
I came close but never involved.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2020)

A product was just advertised on TV as being "_capable of removing up to 100% of makeup_"... *0*% is _up to 100%_!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> My mum and dad had them call on Christmas Day once.
> It wasn't until many years later did I understand why they would do this.


As a teenager christmas day door knocking was the norm.
In those days we/they used to offer the magazines for money. Christmas day, people were in such good moods you could place/sell loads of them in one hour.
It all went on your monthly report and looked good.


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2020)

I think we've done enough JWs now.
Just for something really whacky........is anyone here a Scientologist? 
I've had dealings with a couple over the years.


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> As a teenager christmas day door knocking was the norm.
> In those days we/they used to offer the magazines for money. Christmas day, people were in such good moods you could place/sell loads of them in one hour.
> It all went on your monthly report and looked good.


I remember it didn't go down very well with my Dad - being interrupted in the middle of Christmas dinner!


----------



## rustybolts (10 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I thought that Father Ted was excellent. So many laugh out loud moments and brilliantly irreverent observations of the Irish Catholic Church.


My favourite TV Comedy along with Fawlty Towers , both are timeless classics


----------



## rustybolts (10 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I thought that Father Ted was excellent. So many laugh out loud moments and brilliantly irreverent observations of the Irish Catholic Church.


Yeah , evberybody in Ireland ( except a few old fuddy duddys ) absolutely loved it !!


----------



## rustybolts (10 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I think we've done enough JWs now.
> Just for something really whacky........is anyone here a Scientologist?
> I've had dealings with a couple over the years.


Do tell!!


----------



## 12boy (10 Dec 2020)

Colemans mustard vs cocaine....put either in your nose often enough and they will both burn a hole through your septum. And no, Classic 33, that's not from personal experience. As an undevout Episcopalian Buddhist who in depressing times like these turns to the Tao, let me say that zealots in any religion make me want to say "Kiss my tuchus!". The only exception is, of course, those who practice the bicycle religion. 
And speaking of my personal bicycle worship, today I pulled out my minivelo which I've not ridden for a while. If you think it has twitchy handling with its tiny wheelbase, you would be right. However I got re-used to it PDQ and found it to be a fun change of pace. Probably it belongs in a circus with a clown rider but what the hell.
Be safe happy and well.... oh, and the other picture illustrates an expression new to me.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Colemans mustard vs cocaine....put either in your nose often enough and they will both burn a hole through your septum. *And no, Classic 33, that's not from personal experience. *As an undevout Episcopalian Buddhist who in depressing times like these turns to the Tao, let me say that zealots in any religion make me want to say "Kiss my tuchus!". The only exception is, of course, those who practice the bicycle religion.
> And speaking of my personal bicycle worship, today I pulled out my minivelo which I've not ridden for a while. If you think it has twitchy handling with its tiny wheelbase, you would be right. However I got re-used to it PDQ and found it to be a fun change of pace. Probably it belongs in a circus with a clown rider but what the hell.
> Be safe happy and well.... oh, and the other picture illustrates an expression new to me.
> View attachment 562793
> ...


Don't think there'll be that many on here who remember Coleman's mustard in powder form. You'll confuse them.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Just for something really whacky........is anyone here a Scientologist?
> I've had dealings with a couple over the years.


Don't get me started on Scientologists... 



ColinJ said:


> When I was a student in Manchester, I had a Scientologist living in the flat above. I got very annoyed with him when he left his bath running and it overflowed and cascaded through my ceiling, then through my floor to the shop below.
> 
> Anyone can make a mistake, but when I ran up the stairs and knocked on his door, he refused to acknowledge me! (I could hear him moving around.) In the end, I gave him a 30 second countdown to open the door or I would kick it in. He opened it with 2 seconds to go! I told him that his bath was overflowing and he slammed the door in my face without saying a word, the dozy pillock ...
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Don't think there'll be that many on here who remember Coleman's mustard in powder form. You'll confuse them.


I've got a tin. You can still buy it.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Dec 2020)

Morning it's very dark and foggy out, but not cold


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2020)

Morning. The usual sleepless night. Not sure why I bother going to bed! 

It's chucking it down but thankfully not that cold. Off for my early trot soon. I have been watching someone I follow on Strava who is also on the forum running using what is called the 80/20 method where 80% of your runs are to be done at a nice low heart rate, similar to the Maffetone method and wonder if it's worth a try, especially for me with the way the body is struggling. I've maybe been trying to keep trying to find the pace I used to have instead of listening to the old body. It might mean jogging along at an extremely slow pace for a while to keep the heart rate down but might give it a go.


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. The usual sleepless night. Not sure why I bother going to bed!
> 
> It's chucking it down but thankfully not that cold. Off for my early trot soon. I have been watching someone I follow on Strava who is also on the forum running using what is called the 80/20 method where 80% of your runs are to be done at a nice low heart rate, similar to the Maffetone method and wonder if it's worth a try, especially for me with the way the body is struggling. I've maybe been trying to keep trying to find the pace I used to have instead of listening to the old body. It might mean jogging along at an extremely slow pace for a while to keep the heart rate down but might give it a go.



Mo, I will be using the Mathetone method for all my rides for a couple of months when I get back on the bike, worked great after the last long layoff I had.


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2020)

Morning all, heavy rain banging on the Windows most of the night has made for a bad nights sleep. Also twice this week I have dreamed about people fly tipping lorry loads of waste in my garden, so real last night that Pam woke me to tell me I was making weird noises.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2020)

I remember it didn't go down very well with my Dad - being interrupted in the middle of Christmas dinner!
[/QUOTE]
As I said, you get odd balls in all walks of life so what you say is possible. However the policy was 10 00 to 12.00 then no more so as not to be unfair to householders.
Funny true story.........
In the 60s christmas meant something to people. Knocking on doors would get you some tips BUT also lots of tots of port/sherry 
One christmas day 1966ish after door knocking I was well bladdered!!! I had to go to a mates house to sober up


----------



## rustybolts (11 Dec 2020)

The birds are singing in the trees this morning ! great to hear it , reminds me of Paul McCartney " blackbirds singing in the dead of night "


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Yeah , evberybody in Ireland ( except a few old fuddy duddys ) absolutely loved it !!


We loved it.
A few years ago we sailed to Ireland and got on a train to Dublin. There were 3 women in the carriage and any one of them could have won a Mrs Doyle look alike contest........we were like 2 naughty children as we couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've got a tin. You can still buy it.


But why would you??
Unless you really have run out of cocaine


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2020)

Father Ted dent scene was off the scale funny for guys like myself who fixes dents.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2020)

Good morning all !!!
MrsD thinks I am mad getting up at this time but I was awake at 0500 and hate just lying there.
I expected just Mo but half of the retirees seem to be up and about.
Lots of rain for us today.
Of for my Aldi dash shortly.
We need water, milk, lemonade and fresh orange juice.
Oh.... and whisky 
I will report back later, if only to check the Mo is not slacking .


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Father Ted dent scene was off the scale funny for guys like myself who fixes dents.


Can't recall that one tbh.


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can't recall that one tbh.



You will find it on youtube, well worth 5 minutes of your day, it will certainly make you smile.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I will report back later, if only to check the Mo is not slacking .


Nope. Been a mega slow recovery plod in the pouring rain which was actually quite enjoyable.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But why would you??
> Unless you really have run out of cocaine


It's easier getting in to Booths than meeting the local dealer!!

Just noticed the best before date is 01/21 - better have a party tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. Been a mega slow recovery plod in the pouring rain which was actually quite enjoyable.


Again I take my hat off to you Mo, well done.
I am listening to the rain now and thinking.......uhmm I have to get from the car to the shop


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all !!!
> MrsD thinks I am mad getting up at this time but I was awake at 0500 and hate just lying there.
> I expected just Mo but half of the retirees seem to be up and about.
> Lots of rain for us today.
> ...


Been awake and dozing since 3.00 here. I'm not happy about this. Don't forget the mustard powder.......goes well with a bottle from ALDI!


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2020)

Good morning then. Milkman has just been so I can now have my second coffee. Good news. It's raining hard. Bad news. The rain is due to ease at 10.00 with a 20% chance then, my ride starts at 9.30. I'm in two minds about going out. I'm 51 miles and 500 feet short of my 2020 target. I need to get this done as I want a week off the bike - it's become a grind. My buddy needs another 115 to hit his 10,000 target and I know he wants company and support today. I've had a poor night's sleep. I won't be sorry if he messages to abandon the plan for today.

If I don't go riding there is nothing on the agenda other than a bit of cycle club admin.


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2020)

I am off to play with some dents.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm 51 miles and 500 feet short of my 2020 target. I need to get this done as I want a week off the bike - it's become a grind.


This is why, current challenge excepted, I don't really like challenges and targets any more. They were spoiling my enjoyment.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Dec 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
First off, Chapeau to Mo for her grit and determination in heading out in all weathers. I crashed and burned at day five☹️
This morning’s conversation has discussed Father Ted, Colemans Mustard and a milkman which reminded me of the Father Ted episode with the milkman “ Pat Mustard “ I was crying with laughter watching it.


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This is why, current challenge excepted, I don't really like challenges and targets any more. They were spoiling my enjoyment.


Yes, I know what you mean. Both my buddy and I feel we have overcooked it this year but we aren't going to fail. I do feel I've been chasing the last few hundred hard for a month. He's looking at lower mileage for next year and some high intensity stuff with a view to some TTs. Another of my pals is targetting a 12 hour TT. I won't set a mileage target next year, my probable plan is to ride 50 of the top 100 climbs. I love climbing, 42 of the climbs are within easy reach and are in magnificent Lancashire, Yorkshire and Derbyshire countryside. It will be easy to pop 3 or 4 into a ride while having a great day out with at least two cafes!!!


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday 
Off to Minehead this morning to meet up with bestest mates and have fish & chips on the prom. Hope this blimmin rain eases off!


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2020)

Thinking back that aftershave my parents used to give me for Xmas was not called ample, I can see now looking back where they scraped the S off


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2020)




----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2020)




----------



## Paulus (11 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've got a tin. You can still buy it.


I have a tin of Colmans mustard powder as well.


----------



## Paulus (11 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. 
Another day beckons. 
A bit of shopping at the local grocers for some fruit and vegetables and that is about it for today. 
It has been raining overnight so another soggy dog walk this morning. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2020)

Cooeee. Wet and miserable here today. Nothing planned either.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All, damp here. A day of Waverley awaits.


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good Morning All, damp here. A day of Waverley awaits.


The paddle steamer?


----------



## pawl (11 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning then. Milkman has just been so I can now have my second coffee. Good news. It's raining hard. Bad news. The rain is due to ease at 10.00 with a 20% chance then, my ride starts at 9.30. I'm in two minds about going out. I'm 51 miles and 500 feet short of my 2020 target. I need to get this done as I want a week off the bike - it's become a grind. My buddy needs another 115 to hit his 10,000 target and I know he wants company and support today. I've had a poor night's sleep. I won't be sorry if he messages to abandon the plan for today.
> 
> If I don't go riding there is nothing on the agenda other than a bit of cycle club admin.





Milkman What’s a milkman.I seem to remember from the dim and distant past bottle of w white fluid being left on door steps.I think Blue Tits opened the foil tops😋😋😋😋


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> The paddle steamer?


If only !
And not the railway or its’ station either !


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2020)

My buddy hasn't bailed. Meet time now 10.00. No way is this rain stopping!


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2020)

MrsD's gone for a haircut.
I've got to take doggie for a walk next, then pick MrsD up from the village at 10am before we set out for Minehead.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay! It's Fish Friday
> Off to Minehead this morning to meet up with bestest mates and have fish & chips on the prom. Hope this blimmin rain eases off!


Oooohhh soggy fish n chips with the vinegar washed off by the rain. How lovely


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2020)

I may have to go to town to get some bread.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have to go to town to get some bread.


Do me a favour while you are there....a nice crusty cob please if you would


----------



## oldwheels (11 Dec 2020)

Another miserable wet day in prospect and rain forecast every day for the next week at least.
This seems to be the winter pattern now with rain and wind. Very depressing.
The recycling bins were not emptied yesterday but only the landfill ones. Perhaps today. 
The bin lorry driver has for the second year running produced a calendar which is sold for the benefit of local charities. He has the advantage of being all round the island often early morning when you can get some spectacular views. Naturally some busy body complained that he was doing this during working hours but it was explained that he only took pictures during tea breaks.
One bus driver who was a mod gold medallist used to sing to the passengers on the service bus until a complaint went in about this and he had to stop.
Doesn't stop "Big John" giving a running commentary who forgets he is on a service bus and not a tour bus.
Bit of a comic and I think he makes a bit on the side from tips from the tourists.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do me a favour while you are there....a nice crusty cob please if you would



Righto. I do like a crusty cob


----------



## numbnuts (11 Dec 2020)

I've just got my winter fuel allowance £200  good job too as my car insurance is up tomorrow £180
so I've got £20 left, I'll buy a couple of candles and if it gets really cold I'll light one.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got my winter fuel allowance £200  good job too as my car insurance is up tomorrow £180
> so I've got £20 left, I'll buy a couple of candles and if it gets really cold I'll light one.



£20 should get you Fork Handles...


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Another miserable wet day in prospect and rain forecast every day for the next week at least.
> This seems to be the winter pattern now with rain and wind. Very depressing.
> The recycling bins were not emptied yesterday but only the landfill ones. Perhaps today.
> The bin lorry driver has for the second year running produced a calendar which is sold for the benefit of local charities. He has the advantage of being all round the island often early morning when you can get some spectacular views. Naturally some busy body complained that he was doing this during working hours but it was explained that he only took pictures during tea breaks.
> ...



Mrs Tenkay and I were on a bus in Dublin many years ago and the driver would burst into song from time to time and make passing observations about anything that caught his fancy. Not a tour bus, just a regular service bus.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> £20 should get you Fork Handles...


----------



## oldwheels (11 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 562842


Or 4 candles? From the two Ronnies.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> £20 should get you Fork Handles...


A very funny sketch that.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2020)

I just asked (sent) Mr WD Into his workshop to make another pattern for me in plywood. I'm sure he will warm up when he comes back into the house (eventually).


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just asked (sent) Mr WD Into his workshop to make another pattern for me in plywood. I'm sure he will warm up when he comes back into the house (eventually).


What's stopping you going in and making one?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's stopping you going in and making one?




Don't be stupid.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't be stupid.


Nothing stopping you then.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nothing stopping you then.




I don't do things like that. Thats Mr WD's job


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Dec 2020)

Back from an enjoyable loop into East Lothian, past lots of farm shops that we’re not allowed into. The winter light on the coast at Port Seton was looking very lovely. Returned via a cycleway that runs from Danderhall up to Loanhead, then took the back road through Old Pentland and finished with a spot of offroad to Swanston. 6 degrees but quite pleasant.


----------



## Paulus (11 Dec 2020)

The sky has gone a strange colour, and it is starting to rain heavily

MrsP found an old recipe from 40 years back that she used to cook, and is doing it for this evenings dinner.
March Pork casserole. It has curry powder mixed into flour which is then coated around the pork, with tomatoes, peppers and onions. 
At the time it was a great favourite of mine. We will see how the taste buds have changed over the years.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2020)

I have to pick one of my grandsons up from work at 4.30. Grannies taxis again


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2020)

Turned in to a decent day after the first wet hour. Found a smashing new cafe stop - sandwich shop in Burscough with excellent coffee and hot sausage rolls. Pleased to say this ride was nothing like as hard as the last 3-4 which just shows the impact of weather on a rider.

Here we go for 2020:


7503 miles
401,555 feet climbed
160 rides
512 hours in the saddle
Phew!!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2020)

Change of plan. Grannies taxi isn't needed.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> First off, Chapeau to Mo for her grit and determination in heading out in all weathers. I crashed and burned at day five☹
> This morning’s conversation has discussed Father Ted, Colemans Mustard and a milkman which reminded me of the Father Ted episode with the milkman “ Pat Mustard “ I was crying with laughter watching it.


yes , he was one sexy beast ! I also loved Benny Hill's " Ernie , the fastest milkman in the west "


----------



## GM (11 Dec 2020)

G'day all...Well after many phone calls yesterday and this morning I managed to get a scan appointment for this Sunday, big sigh of relief!

Christmas tree up and being decorated as we speak, and some LED lights have just delivered. That'll keep me busy for the rest of the afternoon!


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2020)

I'm annoyed this afternoon! My Good Ladies last hospital appointment, I paid for parking by card and got a reciept, this afternoon I got a parking ticket.  Looking at the ticket right at the bottom it says in small letters payment void card not charged, meaning it hadn't gone through.  so I'm now sixty quid down.


----------



## 12boy (11 Dec 2020)

Light snow, -13C wind chill. The Aged Pooch did not linger outside for her morning squat. If I ride today it wil be on close by gravel paths which will be dry as it's too cold to be muddy. I've put off some indoor stuff precisely for a day like this. Got rid of a Previa full of stuff at the thrift store yesterday, which I had been dreading since they have been ever more fussy about what they will take. 
I've been at a place where exercising is boring/ unpleasant/ a chore before, usually because the weather is crap and/or I have been doing a lot of the same thing without giving myself a chance for those muscles to rebuild. One thing that I am going to try this winter is working really hard on flexibilty and suppleness. 
Speaking of weird dreams...been a Democrat since a teen, but a few years ago I had a amazingly realistic dream in which I enjoyed a very pleasant lunch with George Bush the second. He was humble, pleasant to the wait staff as well as me, and seemed to be an intelligent, courteous guy. I've always had a soft spot for him after that. 
Be strong, lithe and content.


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm annoyed this afternoon! My Good Ladies last hospital appointment, I paid for parking by card and got a reciept, this afternoon I got a parking ticket.  Looking at the ticket right at the bottom it says in small letters payment void card not charged, meaning it hadn't gone through.  so I'm now sixty quid down.


OUCH can you challenge / appeal the penalty charge .


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm annoyed this afternoon! My Good Ladies last hospital appointment, I paid for parking by card and got a reciept, this afternoon I got a parking ticket.  Looking at the ticket right at the bottom it says in small letters payment void card not charged, meaning it hadn't gone through.  so I'm now sixty quid down.


Appeal against it, Dave.

I did the annual Yorkshire Dales forum ride with a mate a few years ago. We parked in a car park and paid enough to cover all day. We got back and there was a parking ticket on the windscreen. £60 fine!

The reality was that my mate had impatiently rested the stick-on label _under _the windscreen rather than sticking it _to _the windscreen and it seemed to have blown down onto the driver's seat when he got out of the car. Still, it was easily visible from outside so the parking warden hadn't exactly searched for it.

I sent the council this photo which showed that we had bought the ticket at 09:32 and were covered until 18:32. They let us off.






I think it is perfectly reasonable for you not to have spotted that the payment hadn't gone through and it is obvious that you had _intended _to pay. 

Kick up a stink about it and if they don't back down tell them that you will spread it all over social media that they are targeting low income OAPs in hospital car parks!


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> OUCH can you challenge / appeal the penalty charge .



Ufortunetly not, I'm going to have to treat it collateral damage.


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Ufortunetly not, I'm going to have to treat it collateral damage.


Trying to be positive, at least you have your Fixed back on the road .so you can spin out that anger and frustration.


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Appeal against it, Dave.
> 
> I did the annual Yorkshire Dales forum ride with a mate a few years ago. We parked in a car park and paid enough to cover all day. We got back and there was a parking ticket on the windscreen. £60 fine!
> 
> ...



The hospital car park operators here are infamous in the city and will rip off anybody, at the moment the payment is £60, but will go up to £100 if I don't pay before the 22 of this month, if i try and contest it all they will say is "you should have read the ticket", and whilst I'm contesting it I'm risking the higher fee, no its not a battle I'm likely to win so pay up and move on, I've got enough on my plate without adding to it.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2020)

@12boy think I'll ask this here to avoid controversy. I've read of the terrible and sad incident in Nevada. I've often wondered where people ride in large countries, America, South Africa, Australia are places which spring to mind.

Is it normal for people to use a road of this apparent size to ride?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Ufortunetly not, I'm going to have to treat it collateral damage.


Horrible 
I hate those money grabbing b*stards.
The least you can do is appeal. You should at least try.
I have had a few over the years and tbh only one appeal has been successful but at least you will have tried.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is it normal for people to use a road of this apparent size to ride?


I was thinking that too... 

Just one look at the little photo told me that I would not want to ride that road. Obviously, the cyclists did not deserve what happened to them but it didn't look like a good idea to be there.


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Horrible
> I hate those money grabbing b*stards.
> The least you can do is appeal. You should at least try.
> I have had a few over the years and tbh only one appeal has been successful but at least you will have tried.



I don't want to pick a fight with an organization that I've got little chance of winning.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I don't want to pick a fight with an organization that I've got little chance of winning.


No help at present, but, can you not acquire a blue badge if your good lady is wheelchair user?, and/or a “season ticket” for hospital parking, if she requires frequent visits?


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> No help at present, but, can you not acquire a blue badge if your good lady is wheelchair user?, and/or a “season ticket” for hospital parking, if she requires frequent visits?



My good lady has a blue badge, and has a disabled parking bay outside our house. I don't know about season tickets, its something I'll have to look into


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I don't want to pick a fight with an organization that I've got little chance of winning.


I agree. But one phone call or email is worth a punt.
My appeal 2 months ago........ 
..........
Failed.
But I had a go


----------



## 12boy (11 Dec 2020)

Yes and no. People in groups ride roads like that and I do around here at times. On the other hand in the western states there are some towns of significant size but apart from these major metropolitan areas many towns are a long ways apart. No water or restaurants, sometimes for 50-60 miles, although towns are more frequent along the interstates. There are 8 towns on 1-25 between Colorado on the south and Montana to the north which is about 320 miles. Smaller highways, like the ones shown in Nevada are much more desolate. In a post from couple of days ago I mentioned a guy riding up from Rawlins to Casper, a 140 mile trip with one gas station about midway. In the summer there are occasional riders in groups with a support vehicle touring around the state, especially around Yellowstone National Park which is 3400 sq miles. Wyoming has a population of 500, 000, for 99,000 sq miles and about 200,000 of those live in the 5 largest towns. Lot of Big Empty around here. The UK, I understand, is also about 99, 000 sq miles so imagine if only 500,000 people lived there.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm annoyed this afternoon! My Good Ladies last hospital appointment, I paid for parking by card and got a reciept, this afternoon I got a parking ticket.  Looking at the ticket right at the bottom it says in small letters payment void card not charged, meaning it hadn't gone through.  so I'm now sixty quid down.


Despite what it says on the receipt, check that the money hasn't been taken from the account. It can take up to 48 hours to show, but let your bank know as soon as possible. The fact it gave you a receipt shows something was done.

Transaction Void should appear in main part of any receipt, not as small print along the bottom.


----------



## GM (11 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy think I'll ask this here to avoid controversy. I've read of the terrible and sad incident in Nevada. I've often wondered where people ride in large countries, America, South Africa, Australia are places which spring to mind.
> 
> Is it normal for people to use a road of this apparent size to ride?




I read that as well on FB's cycling past 50 page, very sad if this is the one....


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I don't want to pick a fight with an organization that I've got little chance of winning.


Go after the hospital*, they are a contractor working on their behalf. 

*CEO of the trust. It'll trickle down from them, but never work up to them.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> My good lady has a blue badge, and has a disabled parking bay outside our house. I don't know about season tickets, its something I'll have to look into


Normally you should not have to pay if a blue Badge is displayed but in some places there is a time limit and you should have a rotary indicator of some kind to set the start time. 
Unfortunately some private car parks do not recognise a Blue Badge but a hospital you would expect to be ok unless they do not own the car park.
Get at the hospital management and you should get an answer of some kind.
I have a Blue Badge and my wife had one as well and we never had any problems in hospital, or indeed any other car parks.


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Normally you should not have to pay if a blue Badge is displayed but in some places there is a time limit and you should have a rotary indicator of some kind to set the start time.
> Unfortunately some private car parks do not recognise a Blue Badge but a hospital you would expect to be ok unless they do not own the car park.
> Get at the hospital management and you should get an answer of some kind.
> I have a Blue Badge and my wife had one as well and we never had any problems in hospital, or indeed any other car parks.



They use a private firm to run the hospital carpark


----------



## pawl (11 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> My good lady has a blue badge, and has a disabled parking bay outside our house. I don't know about season tickets, its something I'll have to look into





When I had my heart op I was only in for a week.Mrs P paid for a week pass Leicester Hospitals have Blue Badge parking spaces but I believe they have to pay thr parking fee.Not sure but they used to do a frequent user pass Might be wort while enquiring


----------



## gavroche (11 Dec 2020)

We don't pay parking charges for hospitals in Wales and I think it is a disgrace and disgusting that you have to pay it in England.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> We don't pay parking charges for hospitals in Wales and I think it is a disgrace and disgusting that you have to pay it in England.


It's often deemed to be a way of ensuring that the car parking isn't abused, whilst raising extra cash for the hospital/trust. Private company because they don't have the staff to police the system. 

Who'd take on a job that would see them loosing money though.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Dec 2020)

I've just got my winter fuel allowance £200  good job too as my car insurance is up tomorrow £180
so I've got £20 left, I'll buy a couple of cans and if it gets really cold I'll drink one.


12boy said:


> Light snow, -13C wind chill. The Aged Pooch did not linger outside for her morning squat. If I ride today it wil be on close by gravel paths which will be dry as it's too cold to be muddy. I've put off some indoor stuff precisely for a day like this. Got rid of a Previa full of stuff at the thrift store yesterday, which I had been dreading since they have been ever more fussy about what they will take.
> I've been at a place where exercising is boring/ unpleasant/ a chore before, usually because the weather is crap and/or I have been doing a lot of the same thing without giving myself a chance for those muscles to rebuild. One thing that I am going to try this winter is working really hard on flexibilty and suppleness.
> Speaking of weird dreams...been a Democrat since a teen, but a few years ago I had a amazingly realistic dream in which I enjoyed a very pleasant lunch with George Bush the second. He was humble, pleasant to the wait staff as well as me, and seemed to be an intelligent, courteous guy. I've always had a soft spot for him after that.
> Be strong, lithe and content.


Did you have any dreams about Trump ? if you did I bet they were nightmares


----------



## screenman (11 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Milkman What’s a milkman.I seem to remember from the dim and distant past bottle of w white fluid being left on door steps.I think Blue Tits opened the foil tops😋😋😋😋



I used to be a milkman, in fact it was one of the last jobs I had, it was very useful in giving me an income whilst building my business up, lasted 6 months until I was busy enough not to need it any more.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2020)

Morning


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning


Morning. Coffee finished. I will try and get out for an early run while it's peaceful and before the rain arrives.


----------



## screenman (12 Dec 2020)

Morning all, we have a couple of things to buy in Doncaster today, we intend to get there as it opens and before the crowds get started.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, we have a couple of things to buy in Doncaster today, we intend to get there as it opens and before the crowds get started.


Yuck.....shopping and crowds, my least favourite things!


----------



## 12boy (12 Dec 2020)

RUSTYBOLTS......I have never had a dream about anyone surnamed Trump and I hope I never do. I feel he and his supporters are an embarrassment to this country, a threat to democracy and embody the worst things in America. As I have said on here before, a lot of healing needs to occur so E Pluribus Unum can be true.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2020)

good morning people


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2020)

Good morning gang .
I NEARLY did a Mo this morning. Lying awake at 0400 I 'thought' about getting up. Tried getting back to sleep.......no success, so was up at 0530.
No idea what the day will bring apart from rain.
Re hospital parking charges. I have no solution but even with the charges its almost impossible to get a spot at ours. I tend to park 1/2 mile away and walk in. For people who struggle to walk it must be hell.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

Good Morning. Dark! 🌚

Nothing planned. No 3 son has announced he wants to cycle commute. This is a good thing as he's a bit overweight. It's only six miles each way. Later today I'll pop over to sort out what he needs to do this safely. I may also get my first granddaughter cuddle 🥰

Mrs P's car is making a terrible grinding noise. Taking it too our local garage at 8.30. 104000 without a problem so I'm hoping this is fixable.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

Oh yes, forgot. Community Covid-19 Testing starts in Chorley on Monday. The local Facebook page for the council has exploded with indignant outrage. Dickheads.

Often wonder about the council FB feed which keeps us well informed. Someone answers questions and responds to negative stuff on every subject. This can be anytime day or evening. I can only presume this is a full time job as the posting style and tone is always the same.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning. Dark! 🌚
> 
> Nothing planned. No 3 son has announced he wants to cycle commute. This is a good thing as he's a bit overweight. It's only six miles each way. Later today I'll pop over to sort out what he needs to do this safely. I may also get my first granddaughter cuddle 🥰
> 
> Mrs P's car is making a terrible grinding noise. Taking it too our local garage at 8.30. 104000 without a problem so I'm hoping this is fixable.


You can not beat a granddaughter cuddle.
Welshie.... I know.......yours are grandsons. I have grandsons that I love BUT a cuddle of the granddaughter


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning gang .
> I NEARLY did a Mo this morning. Lying awake at 0400 I 'thought' about getting up. Tried getting back to sleep.......no success, so was up at 0530.
> No idea what the day will bring apart from rain.
> Re hospital parking charges. I have no solution but even with the charges its almost impossible to get a spot at ours. I tend to park 1/2 mile away and walk in. For people who struggle to walk it must be hell.



If my Stepson needs to go down the hospital he parks a short distance away and hops on the bus, which is a good solution for those that are mobile.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> When I had my heart op I was only in for a week.Mrs P paid for a week pass Leicester Hospitals have Blue Badge parking spaces but I believe they have to pay thr parking fee.Not sure but they used to do a frequent user pass Might be wort while enquiring



There is a scheme to help people on low income pay for for their parking but they don't advertise it or make it easy to apply for.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

FB has just reminded me I as at a wedding in Kruger National Park, South Africa seven years ago today. It's dark, cold and pouring with rain here - love FB.

Anyway. A herd of elephants wandered by. The next morning we went on a 5.00am safari. We came across three lionesses and seven cubs literally laying in the road 30 feet from us. I'll try to upload the video. The guide was so excited he phoned his granny to tell her! 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You can not beat a granddaughter cuddle.
> Welshie.... I know.......yours are grandsons. I have grandsons that I love BUT a cuddle of the granddaughter
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I have a granddaughter as well she lives in Aberystwyth. And 4 grandsons.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2020)

Morning. It's dark. I got waylaid on faceache. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2020)

My fellow retirementicans, I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Got to take MrsD for her flu jab at 10am.
Will drop her off then take doggie for a walk at Velator Quay.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. It's dark. I got waylaid on faceache.
> 
> Stay safe folks.



Most mornings after breakfast I'm switching between Cyclechat and Facebook.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2020)

From my Facebook feed


----------



## Paulus (12 Dec 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
I've been awake since 3.15, I couldn't get back to sleep so I tuned in to R5. Goodness me, what a strange lot of people who phone into the program at that time of the morning 
MrsP has an appointment for the flu jab this morning, but I have not been contacted. We have the same doctor's practice, so she is going to enquire why I wasn't contacted. 
It's damp and cool outside and looks like it is going to stay that way all day.
All the usual things to do today, so plenty of things to keep me busy. 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All. Damp and gloomy here. A morning walk just over the border in West Lothian is planned, we’re allowed to travel up to 5 miles over the border to start exercise. Hoping it will be quiet, this is West Lothian’s first weekend after their level 4 lockdown so hopefully the locals will be visiting newly opened shops and stuff rather than being out walking.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2020)

Now it's lighter outside everything looks so much better NOT.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2020)

It's horrible here now.....so glad I got out early. Gloomy and raining quite heavily now. Just plonked myself back down with a cuppa.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It's horrible here now.....so glad I got out early. Gloomy and raining quite heavily now. Just plonked myself back down with a cuppa.




Ooh. Coffee. Sounds like an excellent idea. Don't mind if I do.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> They use a private firm to run the hospital carpark


That makes sense but still get at hospital management to see what they have to say.
In Scotland I think there are only two left now charging as under a previous labour administration they were tied into watertight contracts which the companies refuse to give up. [I am not trying to make political points just stating the fact].
The present Scottish administration managed to buy out any others and parking is free albeit often time constrained. In emergency you can get a ticket from the hospital giving you unlimited time certainly in Aberdeen anyway.
Trouble with free parking of course is that is misused by selfish members of the public who are not visiting the hospital. In my local hospital in Oban there is free unlimited parking which can be pretty congested but a blue badge space is mostly available.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's often deemed to be a way of ensuring that the car parking isn't abused, whilst raising extra cash for the hospital/trust. Private company because they don't have the staff to police the system.
> 
> Who'd take on a job that would see them loosing money though.


I doubt that it raises money for the hospital.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes, forgot. Community Covid-19 Testing starts in Chorley on Monday. The local Facebook page for the council has exploded with indignant outrage. Dickheads.
> 
> Often wonder about the council FB feed which keeps us well informed. Someone answers questions and responds to negative stuff on every subject. This can be anytime day or evening. I can only presume this is a full time job as the posting style and tone is always the same.


What on earth are they outraged about?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

Hmmmmm.......got drenched walking back from the garage. Mrs P should show eternal gratitude by making tonight's tea.

Thought I'd have a hot shower, boiled eggs, toast, marmalade and coffee while reading the paper. Perfect! 🤗 

Paperboy still hasn't been ☹️ Does he want a Christmas bonus???


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmm.......got drenched walking back from the garage. Mrs P should show eternal gratitude by making tonight's tea.
> 
> Thought I'd have a hot shower, boiled eggs, toast, marmalade and coffee while reading the paper. Perfect! 🤗
> 
> Paperboy still hasn't been ☹ Does he want a Christmas bonus???


Maybe he's waiting on a lift from one of his parents......that's what they do around here when it's raining.


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmm.......got drenched walking back from the garage. Mrs P should show eternal gratitude by making tonight's tea.
> 
> Thought I'd have a hot shower, boiled eggs, toast, marmalade and coffee while reading the paper. Perfect! 🤗
> 
> Paperboy still hasn't been ☹ Does he want a Christmas bonus???


Won't your paper get soggy?*


*Apologies to @classic33 for pinching his lines.


----------



## GM (12 Dec 2020)

Morning all... Our daughter asked me what I wanted for Christmas, I was thinking maybe one of these...







Not much else on for today, a bit of catch up on The Crown and The Queen's gambit.


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I doubt that it raises money for the hospital.





Leicester RI had a problem with their parking being abused due to the close proximity of the rugby ground and the Foxes football ground .On the few occasions I have had to visit the LRI I have used the park and ride.Stops right outside the entrance


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> What on earth are they outraged about?



Asymptomatic people are not infectious
Test doesn't work
False negative means people forced to isolate for no reason
More tests means higher numbers therefore lockdown in January***
"Knock on my door and they'll be told where to shove it"
"Makes me sad how many people are falling for the lies to take your freedom away"
"They claim *their *educated...but their *farkin common sense* is lacking!" (Mrs Angry about tests - 11 words, 3 errors and she's complaining about a lack of education of those in favour!)
"You want to keep the rates up to force us to take the vaccine"
*** I do hope the lovely, but surprisingly foul mouthed, Kirsten will be staying home alone over Christmas 

I could go on, and on, and on and it's not even the council's decision! Is it any wonder Chorley is rising again?

My favourite from a man in favour of the tests:

"God there's some tin hats in here. I thought you were all bonkers because someone took your car park" (This is a reference to part of a central car park having a brand new cinema, bowling alley, retail built on part of the car park. Said car park was replaced by a brand new FREE multi-storey 200 yards away!!!!!

We have some extraordinarily stupid people in Chorley!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe he's waiting on a lift from one of his parents......that's what they do around here when it's raining.


A lift? When my kids were young if it was raining I'd get asked to do it........on my own!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Won't your paper get soggy?*
> 
> 
> *Apologies to @classic33 for pinching his lines.


That's next year's bonus gone as well


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all... Our daughter asked me what I wanted for Christmas, I was thinking maybe one of these...
> 
> View attachment 562963
> 
> ...




Binge watched Queens gambit.How a series about chess could make for compulsive viewing I don’t know.Really enjoyed it


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

Bike shop just texted "would I go down for final fitting?"

🚗🚗


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2020)

I just ordered my mummies flowers for Christmas. Gotta get in early to make sure I get a delivery slot. By god the prices are going up. £42.00 for a bunch of flowers


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Paperboy still hasn't been ☹ Does he want a Christmas bonus???


I see an employment opportunity for you . Early morning exercise out in all weather what’s not to like. With the added bonus your neighbours will think you’re hit hard times and leave food parcels on your doorstep. [ EDIT Better hide the new bike though]


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmm.......got drenched walking back from the garage. Mrs P should show eternal gratitude by making tonight's tea.
> 
> Thought I'd have a hot shower, boiled eggs, toast, marmalade and coffee while reading the paper. Perfect! 🤗
> 
> Paperboy still hasn't been ☹️ Does he want a Christmas bonus???


That could easily be misconstrued.

If a person was that way inclined.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2020)

Ahh, didn't realise that. Hope you got/get lots of cuddles.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh, didn't realise that. Hope you got/get lots of cuddles.




She is a bit too old for too many cuddles now. Nearly 23.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I just ordered my mummies flowers for Christmas. Gotta get in early to make sure I get a delivery slot. By god the prices are going up. £42.00 for a bunch of flowers


Yes, but they do last errhh 3 days


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> She is a bit too old for too many cuddles now. Nearly 23.


I'd cuddle her.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'd cuddle her.




I bet you would.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Often wonder about the council FB feed which keeps us well informed. Someone answers questions and responds to negative stuff on every subject. This can be anytime day or evening. I can only presume this is a full time job as the posting style and tone is always the same.


The reason that I go to bed so late is that I hate lying awake trying to get to sleep. Normally, turning the lights off at 04:00-05:00 does the trick but last night (this morning!) it _didn't_. Lights out 04:45, but my mental lights were still on at 05:30. I must have finally drifted off at about 06:00...

Anyway, the relevance of this is that I was dragged from my slumber at 10:00 by a strange noise emanating from my bedside cabinet. My new Galaxy Tab was signalling me that an email had come in. 

When I bought the thing it was waking me up all the time with email notifications. In the end I discovered that one can set blocks of time when this won't happen so I set mine to shut up between midnight and 10:00. The result is that I now get woken up at 10:00 even if my alarm is set for 10:50, which it was today. 

It sounds like the council worker has some similar tech on _their_ bedside cabinet! 

I got put on standby once for a whole weekend. I was told not to stray far from my computer in case I needed to debug some software. It was in the days before I owned a mobile phone so the company lent me one of theirs. I had a huge battle with them to be allowed to turn it off from midnight to 06:00. 

I absolutely hated that weekend and it put me off mobiles for years. The thought of that poor council worker being woken up every 10 minutes by 'pings' from some ranting Chorley anti-vaxer nut makes me shudder!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2020)

I was forgetting that most people's smartphones do that kind of thing... One of the first things I did with my phone was to switch off all audible notifications except for texts and phone calls.

PS And my morning alarms!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'd cuddle her.


Be careful what you wish for......she may be a clone of Welshie


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Be careful what you wish for......she may be a clone of Welshie




AND?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> AND?


Too much woman for one man


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Too much woman for one man


I can handle it.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> That could easily be misconstrued.
> 
> If a person was that way inclined.


Had to think about that one for a minute or two.......😄😄😄


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh, didn't realise that. Hope you got/get lots of cuddles.



Thought you were talking about me going to see my granddaughter and hoping for my first cuddle.


----------



## JPBoothy (12 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was forgetting that most people's smartphones do that kind of thing... One of the first things I did with my phone was to switch off all audible notifications except for texts and phone calls.


My Wife and Sister go mad with me because I always have my mobile volume set low or 'if out on my bike' off completely to avoid those very same annoying 'pings' that you have mentioned.. 
What I like with this forum is that you can just drop in and out to 'catch-up' whenever you get the chance without there being an expectation on you to have constant back/forth interaction as with some social media sites. I have often been ridiculed for declining invites from people (including family members) who want to add me to their new 'Group Chat' that they are setting up  

I'm not miserable (honestly) but, I just like to choose when I join in and not feel that I'm being forced into it.. It is not often you get 5mins to yourself when you work or have a family so it can be a precious bit of time to yourself


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

So I've seen the new bike all built up minus bar tape and minor odds and sods. Should be completed Monday/Tuesday.

She is a thing of beauty. I knew the frame was slightly traditional in appearance. It is but this makes the bike look what it is - an adventure/gravel/tourer and not a speedy summer machine. Silver titanium frame with everything else black.

Even has a head badge - you don't see that very often.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I can handle it.




Can you smell that?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thought you were talking about me going to see my granddaughter and hoping for my
> No....I did say earlier "enjoy your cuddles".


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Can you smell that?




??????? I feel I may have missed a few posts in here today.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Asymptomatic people are not infectious
> Test doesn't work
> False negative means people forced to isolate for no reason
> More tests means higher numbers therefore lockdown in January***
> ...


My local FB pages seem to be keen to get a vaccine and the sooner the better. Generally there is not much argy bargy unless about incomers and holiday houses etc and the mods stamp on that pretty quick. The holiday home owners who do not live here wanted all restrictions lifted immediately to make themselves more money but that died out pretty quick.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> ??????? I feel I may have missed a few posts in here today.


Nothing really.
Dirk has offered to give Welshie** one but not much else.
I think she is too much woman for one man.
**it could have been the granddaughter


----------



## oldwheels (12 Dec 2020)

Lovely sunny day here so against better judgement went out for a trike spin. There are 3 roads but only one reasonably quiet and all facing into the low sun. It usually takes a couple of miles to get my legs warmed up so take it easy for the first mile at least.
Not today tho' since the sun was blinding and my start is uphill so the first half mile was climbing as fast as possible to get out of the danger zone with cars from behind being blinded. Even after that it continued a bit dodgy so had to keep any eye out behind and pounded on as fast as possible. Fortunately very little traffic as I reckoned most would be off to Oban for Christmas shopping.
Tried an experimental loaf using my Remoska cooker. Worked very well and much cheaper as using much less electricity. I now have round loaves about 8 inches diameter which is a bit of a novelty.
The same cooker is now primed and waiting for evening meal of corned beef and cabbage with potato and cup soup sauce which is much nicer than it sounds.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Dec 2020)

Back from a walk from East Calder, an 8.5 mile circuit linking up old railway, the canal, a feeder canal, and Almondell CP. Mostly damp but a bit of brightness towards the end. And mostly very quiet. A successful venture.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Dec 2020)

CalMac have a strange way of putting things. Text out now that the 2145 sailing from Oban will now leave at 1825. If you are driving up for the later boat there is no way you can make up that much time. 
Why don't they just say the 2145 is cancelled but there is an extra sailing at 1825? 
There is not a breath of wind and some small workboats are heading for home as this cancellation is weather related apparently.
On Barra such non sailings are now referred to as Australian Sailings with reference to Brexit.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> CalMac have a strange way of putting things. Text out now that the 2145 sailing from Oban will now leave at 1825. If you are driving up for the later boat there is no way you can make up that much time.
> Why don't they just say the 2145 is cancelled but there is an extra sailing at 1825?
> There is not a breath of wind and some small workboats are heading for home as this cancellation is weather related apparently.
> On Barra such non sailings are now referred to as Australian Sailings with reference to Brexit.


I've only been to Mull twice and both times I found myself worrying that something might happen to cause the ferries to be cancelled. I didn't fancy being stranded overnight with just cycling kit to wear and with less than £10 on me... 

I suppose one gets used to the possibility but the local b&bs and hotels must suddenly get very crowded if people can't catch the ferry home?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a walk from East Calder, an 8.5 mile circuit linking up old railway, the canal, a feeder canal, and Almondell CP. Mostly damp but a bit of brightness towards the end. And mostly very quiet. A successful venture.


That’s where my old neighbours moved to to be nearer their family. I miss them.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I've only been to Mull twice and both times I found myself worrying that something might happen to cause the ferries to be cancelled. I didn't fancy being stranded overnight with just cycling kit to wear and with less than £10 on me...
> 
> I suppose one gets used to the possibility but the local b&bs and hotels must suddenly get very crowded if people can't catch the ferry home?


In summer you would be lucky to get a bed anywhere in Oban at short notice. 
When I traveled latterly my van was converted to a camper with no windows so I always had a bed so long as I remembered to leave enough space.
We keep an eye on weather forecasts and if in doubt do not go unless in emergency tho' I do have a bolt hole at my son's house if stuck and many local people here have contacts in Oban.
Worse is getting stuck in Lochaline with little choice as it is a very small place.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Worse is getting stuck in Lochaline with little choice as it is a very small place.


Indeed! 

In my case I wouldn't be trying to get back to Mull from Lochaline. I would only go there if I were doing my cousin's scenic loop: Oban-(ferry)-Mull-(ferry)-Lochaline-Corran-(ferry)-A828 back to start. It would be a long detour (67 km via Fort William) if the inland ferries were not running (or the last ones were missed) though!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2020)

All day I've been trying to log on the the NHS app not the covid one, first it would not recognise my driving licence, then I remembered that it has run out, but I can't renew it due to covid, then it would not recognise the numbers I had to speak in a little video.
In the end I gave up and deleted the app bollocks to it I thought  but an hour later I reinstalled it and tried again hallelujah success .......only to be told that my surgery could have a fault with their system so you can't log in Ahhhhhh


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> All day I've been trying to log on the the NHS app not the covid one, first it would not recognise my driving licence, then I remembered that it has run out, but I can't renew it due to covid, then it would not recognise the numbers I had to speak in a little video.
> In the end I gave up and deleted the app bollocks to it I thought  but an hour later I reinstalled it and tried again hallelujah success .......only to be told that my surgery could have a fault with their system so you can't log in Ahhhhhh



I have renewed my driving licence online in the past two weeks, no problem.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> All day I've been trying to log on the the NHS app not the covid one, first it would not recognise my driving licence, then I remembered that it has run out, but I can't renew it due to covid, then it would not recognise the numbers I had to speak in a little video.
> In the end I gave up and deleted the app bollocks to it I thought  but an hour later I reinstalled it and tried again hallelujah success .......only to be told that my surgery could have a fault with their system so you can't log in Ahhhhhh


Oh tell me about it. I've tried the NHS app for prescriptions etc. Two months running it messed up my repeat prescription - the pharmacist asked me to go back to emailing my request. No problems since then.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I have renewed my driving licence online in the past two weeks, no problem.


*If your licence expires between 1 February and 31 December 2020*
Your driving licence or entitlement to drive in the UK will be automatically extended for 11 months. This is because of coronavirus (COVID-19).
The extension will start from the date your licence is due to expire.

Mine licence is now up in 20/08/21


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

I got my first granddaughter cuddle this afternoon. A rather nice thing to do. 🤗


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I got my first granddaughter cuddle this afternoon. A rather nice thing to do. 🤗




There's nothing better than having a cwtch


----------



## 12boy (12 Dec 2020)

Got a little snow yesterday with the possibility of some more tonight. I hope we do to alleviate the drought we've had this year. The high today will be maybe -4 and I will probably ride down to the library to return books and maybe get some new ones. It looks like Thursday before I will want to do much outside as we are in a pattern of possible snow and/or strong wind unti then.
Be safe and warm.....


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I got my first granddaughter cuddle this afternoon. A rather nice thing to do. 🤗


Can I give that 10 likes.....a lovely experience you will never forget.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I got my first granddaughter cuddle this afternoon. A rather nice thing to do. 🤗


What is her name ?


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Got a little snow yesterday with the possibility of some more tonight. I hope we do to alleviate the drought we've had this year. The high today will be maybe -4 and I will probably ride down to the library to return books and maybe get some new ones. It looks like Thursday before I will want to do much outside as we are in a pattern of possible snow and/or strong wind unti then.
> Be safe and warm.....


Your libraries are open!!
And you got snow, with below freezing temperatures.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There's nothing better than having a cwtch


Goes off to google..............Ah


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What is her name ?


Miley ........as in Miley Cyrus. I had to tell Mrs P who Miley Cyrus is. Got BIG bonus points for knowing this. 😄


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There's nothing better than having a cwtch


Had to Google this. Lovely. Thank you.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> *If your licence expires between 1 February and 31 December 2020*
> Your driving licence or entitlement to drive in the UK will be automatically extended for 11 months. This is because of coronavirus (COVID-19).
> The extension will start from the date your licence is due to expire.
> 
> Mine licence is now up in 20/08/21


Yes, I got same message, but, it still allowed me to renew, and, I have received a new licence in post. To be clear, that was renewing after 70, (73 in my case, so, first renewal after 70).


----------



## 12boy (13 Dec 2020)

Classic 33.....of course the library is open, to limited numbers, everyone mask wearing, books are put on carts by the patrons and not shelved for 24 hours and other precautions. We rarely close anything here unless the roads are terrible. A foot plus of snow on top of ice in a zero visiblity blizzard sort of thing might see schools and govt offices close. I used tell my staff "we'll close when Wal-Mart closes" because they never do. Early closuresand delayed openings happened more frequently. The city does pretty well with snowplows and sand on major streets but the residential streets are not usually plowed and they can be tough. Many have 4x4 vehicles here but I didn't for over 25 years.
Wound up riding 14 miles on Piglet , my 'Dale with studded snow tires. Great traction but a hell of a lot more work. It's -6 C but windless, so while my cheeks were chilly I was sweating like a piglet myself. Good to get home and take off some layers. Don't do stupid things like I do....


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Classic 33.....of course the library is open, to limited numbers, everyone mask wearing, books are put on carts by the patrons and not shelved for 24 hours and other precautions. We rarely close anything here unless the roads are terrible. A foot plus of snow on top of ice in a zero visiblity blizzard sort of thing might see schools and govt offices close. I used tell my staff "we'll close when Wal-Mart closes" because they never do. Early closures and delayed openings happened more frequently. The city does pretty well with snowplows and sand on major streets but the residential streets are not usually plowed and they can be tough. Many have 4x4 vehicles here but I didn't for over 25 years.
> Wound up riding 14 miles on Piglet , my 'Dale with studded snow tires. Great traction but a hell of a lot more work. It's -6 C but windless, so while my cheeks were chilly I was sweating like a piglet myself. Good to get home and take off some layers. Don't do stupid things like I do....


We'd limited numbers, limited time in the central library only, until last month(for three weeks) then closed again. The rest have been shut since the 13th March. Any books handled placed back on a trolley for 72 hours, before anyone touched them.

Local library, doesn't look as it will re-open. Broken into and a fire started inside in August. The condensation is running down the inside of the windows. A "free for all", if you've the keys, for anything inside.


----------



## 12boy (13 Dec 2020)

Thank god for Libby, which allows me to download ebooks and then read them whereever I am without using data. A decent library is very important to me. Vandalism of a library definitely qualifies someone to go to the special hell. The one reserved for people who talk who talk loudly in the movie theater and child molesters, per Shepherd Book from the Firefly series.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Thank god for Libby, which allows me to download ebooks and then read them whereever I am without using data. A decent library is very important to me. Vandalism of a library definitely qualifies someone to go to the special hell. The one reserved for people who talk who talk loudly in the movie theater and child molesters, per Shepherd Book from the Firefly series.


In the following weeks it was felt, locally, that whoever did it, would be safer handing themselves into the police. 

The police got one suspect the same morning. It appears they posted pictures on facebook, showing them on the inside with the fire going.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2020)

Morning. Better get outdoors and enjoy the morning as the afternoon looks like constant, heavy rain. Looks like a fair bit of rain in the forecast but suppose it's better than snow and ice for getting out safely. Does get a bit depressing being so gloomy and not seeing any sun though.


----------



## screenman (13 Dec 2020)

Morning all, yesterday I had a lot planned for today, this morning I cannot remember any of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, yesterday I had a lot planned for today, this morning I cannot remember any of it.


I just conveniently forget what I should be doing  Apart from my exercise, I am inclined to be very lazy and put stuff off!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2020)

Morning


----------



## screenman (13 Dec 2020)

According to our local paper a 10% increase in a £30,000 item makes it £1,300 more expensive, who employs these people, worse still who proof reads the articles.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2020)

Good morning all, today my age becomes my favourite number, and I'm a year off a big birthday


----------



## screenman (13 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, today my age becomes my favourite number, and I'm a year off a big birthday



Happy birthday, bit of news though you look a tad older than 20.


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. 
Awake early again this morning. 
In a break from tradition, I am drinking coffee instead of tea first thing. Properly made in a caffetier. 
I will also be making pancakes for breakfast later, with maple syrup, sliced bananas and whipped cream. And a dusting of caster sugar. A calorific monster, but delicious 
Out on the bike later to burn off some of said calories


----------



## rustybolts (13 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, today my age becomes my favourite number, and I'm a year off a big birthday


Happy Birthday Dave and keep churnin out those big miles


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2020)

QUOTE="classic33, post: 6230838, member: 299"]


The police got one suspect the same morning. It appears they posted pictures on facebook, showing them on the inside with the fire going.
[/QUOTE]
I am sure that there is a sizable amount of the population that have very few brain cells. The example above is one of many that gives me this impression.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Happy birthday @dave r 

Doggie walking on the beach this morning.
Off for Sunday lunch at the White Lion later.
Weather's looking crap today - heavy rain.


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2020)

I have risen!

And lo! Drago did go forth into the garden of Gethsemane, and he did say to his followers, "it's Dave's Birthday today, make sure you get a card for the crumbly old duffer."


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2020)

Morning all.
The forecast is for light rain. Thank goodness its not for heavy rain as its absolutely lashing down to the point I have had to turn the radio volume up.
My 1st thought was.....not even mighty Mo will be out in this!! I have eaten my words.
A day of tv sport me thinks as there is golf plus 3 top footy games on.......way too much tv as on most days it doesn't go on till 1600 or 1700.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, today my age becomes my favourite number, and I'm a year off a big birthday


Happy birthday Dave. 
You can have a rest today and just do 45 miles


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2020)

Happy Birthday Dave. Enjoy your day. 

5 mile run done. Makes just over 35 miles for the week so not too bad.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Happy Birthday Dave. Enjoy your day.
> 
> 5 mile run done. Makes just over 35 miles for the week so not too bad.



Well done.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2020)

@dave r 🎉Happy Birthday 🎉 Have a great day and lots of 🎂


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, today my age becomes my favourite number, and I'm a year off a big birthday




Happy Birthday Dave. . Tea and cake day then


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. I finally fell out of bed. It was warmer there.

Very dark and wet here. We had a lot of rain overnight.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2020)

Mornin' All. 'Tis lashing down horizontally and vertically, hopefully the windows won't shatter. Blowing a hoolie as well.

No plans but will build fire, find a crap film on Netflix and do the ironing. Then some cycle club admin and search the web for a winter jacket. No 3 is starting commuting in January so this will be his Christmas. This may take a while as it needs to be warm, waterproof and highly visible. Suggestions welcome, if it was for me easy to find but commuting is a touch different.

On my trip to the LBS yesterday I passed several signs directing people to "Vaccine Parking Centre." Some were on motorway exits. I'm wondering if Witton Park, Blackburn is going to be used as a huge centre rather than many smaller ones? I expected to go to my GP.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mornin' All. 'Tis lashing down horizontally and vertically, hopefully the windows won't shatter. Blowing a hoolie as well.
> 
> No plans but will build fire, find a crap film on Netflix and do the ironing. Then some cycle club admin and search the web for a winter jacket. No 3 is starting commuting in January so this will be his Christmas. This may take a while as it needs to be warm, waterproof and highly visible. Suggestions welcome, if it was for me easy to find but commuting is a touch different.
> 
> On my trip to the LBS yesterday I passed several signs directing people to "Vaccine Parking Centre." Some were on motorway exits. I'm wondering if Witton Park, Blackburn is going to be used as a huge centre rather than many smaller ones? I expected to go to my GP.


The Proviz stuff is great for being highly visible but is a bit boil in the bag. It's hard getting that perfect combination of warm, waterproof and still reasonably breathable.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Dec 2020)

Happy Birthday Dave , lots of 🧁🍰🍫🎂🍩🍺🍷Today. Paulus have you checked the weather forecast I don’t think you’re be doing a lot of calorie burning today.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2020)

Guess what.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The Proviz stuff is great for being highly visible but is a bit boil in the bag. It's hard getting that perfect combination of warm, waterproof and still reasonably breathable.


He will be doing six miles each way. I've found four quiet miles for him but at the moment two are on a wide but busy road.

He'll be on a hybrid and I think it will take him 25-30 minutes. Do you think he'd boil in the bag under those circumstances? It's a bit different from what you or I would do.

Exercises then ironing.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Dec 2020)

Many happy returns @dave r 🎂🥂


----------



## screenman (13 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mornin' All. 'Tis lashing down horizontally and vertically, hopefully the windows won't shatter. Blowing a hoolie as well.
> 
> No plans but will build fire, find a crap film on Netflix and do the ironing. Then some cycle club admin and search the web for a winter jacket. No 3 is starting commuting in January so this will be his Christmas. This may take a while as it needs to be warm, waterproof and highly visible. Suggestions welcome, if it was for me easy to find but commuting is a touch different.
> 
> On my trip to the LBS yesterday I passed several signs directing people to "Vaccine Parking Centre." Some were on motorway exits. I'm wondering if Witton Park, Blackburn is going to be used as a huge centre rather than many smaller ones? I expected to go to my GP.



According to our doctor the vacccine centre is about 20 miles away, 2 buses each way that do not connect well either, fine for us with cars.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Dec 2020)

Good Morning fellow retirees,
Happy Birthday, and many more of them to @dave r , and well done to Mo with her "True Grit" in battling the elements.
Drizzly day today, I'm heading off on a Postie round to deliver Christmas cards to our friends who live locally.
A friend dropped off some essential supplies from Eight Arch Brewery on Friday 🍺 😀
Mrs Tenkay has a problem with a hip flexor so no running for a while, walking is ok so we can have a nose around  amble around the local neighbourhood.
We have names for the various people who regularly pass the house, the names are all affectionate ( there's the "VanMan" who drives his little van to the shops several times a day, the shop being a five minute walk away ) The "cat lady" who walks past carrying her Cat, her elderly father lives a few doors away and we see the cat walk past our house towards her dads place followed a few minutes later by "cat lady" who carries her back home only for the cat to return a short while later, rinse and repeat throughout the day. 

Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## GM (13 Dec 2020)

Morning all...Happy birthday Dave, hope you and your good lady have a great day


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All, dry for the moment but rain forecast. A bit of a sofa day I think.
Enjoyed Professor Alice’s programme on Georgian Edinburgh last night. Before the virus I’d started spending a few hours every week as a volunteer guide at St Giles Cathedral. It was good being able to share bits of Edinburgh history with visitors. Hoping I’ll be able to go back to it sometime.


----------



## pawl (13 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, today my age becomes my favourite number, and I'm a year off a big birthday


 
Morning all

Happy birthday 🥳 Dave I used to ride the same distance as my age packed that in when I reached 65.No way am I doing an 80 mile ride on freezing Feb2nd Given the current conditions it takes me all week to cover that distance.

This mornings weather ☔️☔️☔️☔️


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2020)

Noahic conditions out there at the moment.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Thank god for Libby, which allows me to download ebooks and then read them whereever I am without using data. A decent library is very important to me. Vandalism of a library definitely qualifies someone to go to the special hell. The one reserved for people who talk who talk loudly in the movie theater and child molesters, per Shepherd Book from the Firefly series.


We have a thing called Borrowbox which is probably equivalent to your Libby. It depends on the local library selecting books I think and varies from place to place.
The one I have here where I live is utterly useless in the kind of books it allows. Virtually nothing of interest to me and requests are ignored.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Noahic conditions out there at the moment.




Is That even a word. Even if it isn't, it should be.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning all
> 
> Happy birthday 🥳 Dave I used to ride the same distance as my age packed that in when I reached 65.No way am I doing an 80 mile ride on freezing Feb2nd Given the current conditions it takes me all week to cover that distance.
> 
> This mornings weather ☔☔☔☔


Yes... I did a 68 miler on my 68th but cannot even contemplate that now at nearly 74


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2020)

Nearly here ☔


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Dec 2020)

I still have the two library books I’d borrowed in March, their return was due on 1st April. The library closed in March and has yet to reopen.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2020)

Right..... I decided......if numbnuts can go naked all day then so can I.
The woman in the Spar shop was not impressed.
Maybe if it wasn't so cold she might have been more impressed


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2020)

I never mention birthdays as I prefer to ignore them but I make an exception with other people so happy birthday Dave.
Bang on forecast wet and windy with boats on amber alert. 
There were no Sunday boats at all for a few years and the papers came over by a small launch to Grasspoint and hardly ever missed a sailing. Granny Spencer ran the boat and took intrepid passengers as well. No public transport from there so lifts had to be arranged. Actually no public transport anywhere here on Sundays. Peaceful days.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning all
> 
> Happy birthday 🥳 Dave I used to ride the same distance as my age packed that in when I reached 65.No way am I doing an 80 mile ride on freezing Feb2nd Given the current conditions it takes me all week to cover that distance.
> 
> This mornings weather ☔☔☔☔



Seventy miles on my seventieth is something thats on my mind, unfortunately I'm unlikely to have the time to do it, it sounds a lot more attractive than the party everyone here is expecting me to have.


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Happy Birthday Dave , lots of 🧁🍰🍫🎂🍩🍺🍷Today. Paulus have you checked the weather forecast I don’t think you’re be doing a lot of calorie burning today.


I have revised my plans for bike riding. It is now lashing it down 
I shall be watching the Spurs game on the telly box instead. Tomorrow I will diet.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I still have the two library books I’d borrowed in March, their return was due on 1st April. The library closed in March and has yet to reopen.


I have books which were due back on 3rd April and I still have them. When our mobile library was closed any books out on loan were just abandoned. No loss really as they just pulp most books after a period of time anyway. I requested a book I had previously borrowed and enjoyed and it was no longer in stock as pulped.


----------



## The Rover (13 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mornin' All. 'Tis lashing down horizontally and vertically, hopefully the windows won't shatter. Blowing a hoolie as well.
> 
> No plans but will build fire, find a crap film on Netflix and do the ironing. Then some cycle club admin and search the web for a winter jacket. No 3 is starting commuting in January so this will be his Christmas. This may take a while as it needs to be warm, waterproof and highly visible. Suggestions welcome, if it was for me easy to find but commuting is a touch different.
> 
> On my trip to the LBS yesterday I passed several signs directing people to "Vaccine Parking Centre." Some were on motorway exits. I'm wondering if Witton Park, Blackburn is going to be used as a huge centre rather than many smaller ones? I expected to go to my GP.



The in laws are booked in for the vaccine next week at the health centre on Barbara Castle Way which isn’t their usual GP, the appointment time being 10.48 which is very precise!


----------



## pawl (13 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Seventy miles on my seventieth is something thats on my mind, unfortunately I'm unlikely to have the time to do it, it sounds a lot more attractive than the party everyone here is expecting me to have.




I had the same thought MrsP planning a birthday bash .Can’t see it happening COVID likely to still be around


----------



## Brads (13 Dec 2020)

24 months to go as of today


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Dec 2020)

My news on the Covid jab . 09. 32 this morning phone call from our GP surgery, mum in law 100 who lives with us, is booked for 17.55 this Wednesday. It’s at a neighbouring GP practice which has a larger patient area and the correct vaccine storage.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2020)

There are 2 vaccine centres in Powys. One in Brecon (no way) and 1 in Newtown about 25 miles away. That's the one for us when Mr WD is called.


----------



## screenman (13 Dec 2020)

I wish females would stop asking Santa for the perfect man for Xmas, 3 times he has sent the elves out to kidnap me already.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I wish females would stop asking Santa for the perfect man for Xmas, 3 times he has sent the elves out to kidnap me already.




Only for being a total b*******er


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2020)

@12boy all this talk of libraries made me think you might enjoy this very British thing. Decades ago our public telephones would be in a phone box. Every village had one. The phones have been removed now. Where the boxes remain enterprising locals have turned these in to book swaps. Often someone installs shelves, folk drop off their unwanted books and take something they would like to read.

We have many in our area.

Now folks this is your chance to reminisce on a wet Sunday!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2020)

So my phone box memories are obviously press button A or B, in our village if you passed the box and the phone was ringing you had to answer it and then go and get the person who the call was for.

As a young teenager I'd scrape together as many pennies as I could and spend cold, wet evenings camped in ours talking to the then current love of my life!! 😀


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So my phone box memories are obviously press button A or B, in our village if you passed the box and the phone was ringing you had to answer it and then go and get the person who the call was for.
> 
> As a young teenager I'd scrape together as many pennies as I could and spend cold, wet evenings camped in ours talking to the then current love of my life!! 😀


We used to stuff paper up the return slot so when people didn't get through and pressed whatever button you pressed to get your money back, they thought it hadn't worked. We would go back in a few days, pull the paper out and collect the pennies.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good Morning All, dry for the moment but rain forecast. A bit of a sofa day I think.
> Enjoyed Professor Alice’s programme on Georgian Edinburgh last night. Before the virus I’d started spending a few hours every week as a volunteer guide at St Giles Cathedral. It was good being able to share bits of Edinburgh history with visitors. Hoping I’ll be able to go back to it sometime.





dave r said:


> Seventy miles on my seventieth is something thats on my mind, unfortunately I'm unlikely to have the time to do it, it sounds a lot more attractive than the party everyone here is expecting me to have.



I used to enjoy planning adventures to do on my "significant" Birthdays. I've never been one for the surprise party, I'd much rather be doing something I enjoy and then have a nice meal and a few drinks in the evening with family and friends.
I did manage to run 60 on my 60th ( overnight sleeper to Glasgow, head to the Canal, run to Edinburgh )


dave r said:


> Seventy miles on my seventieth is something thats on my mind, unfortunately I'm unlikely to have the time to do it, it sounds a lot more attractive than the party everyone here is expecting me to have.





pawl said:


> Morning all
> 
> Happy birthday 🥳 Dave I used to ride the same distance as my age packed that in when I reached 65.No way am I doing an 80 mile ride on freezing Feb2nd Given the current conditions it takes me all week to cover that distance.
> 
> This mornings weather ☔☔☔☔



I switched to KM for my 65th, might be an idea?


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Is That even a word. Even if it isn't, it should be.


It is.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy all this talk of libraries made me think you might enjoy this very British thing. Decades ago our public telephones would be in a phone box. Every village had one. The phones have been removed now. Where the boxes remain enterprising locals have turned these in to book swaps. Often someone installs shelves, folk drop off their unwanted books and take something they would like to read.
> 
> We have many in our area.
> 
> ...


Speaking of quintessentially British nostalgia, Dad’s Army. Watched a most enjoyable documentary about earlier in the week. I still laugh when I watch it, after all these years.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Speaking of quintessentially British nostalgia, Dad’s Army. Watched a most enjoyable documentary about earlier in the week. I still laugh when I watch it, after all these years.


It was definitely one of the better comedy programmes on. Afraid modern comedy doesn't appeal to me the same.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> There are 2 vaccine centres in Powys. One in Brecon (no way) and 1 in Newtown about 25 miles away. That's the one for us when Mr WD is called.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, today my age becomes my favourite number, and I'm a year off a big birthday


Triple figured?


----------



## gavroche (13 Dec 2020)

I switched to KM for my 65th, might be an idea?
[/QUOTE]
That's a great idea. 70 miles is just under 44 kms and I can do that so I probably will but not till the spring though.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> classic33 said:
> 
> 
> > The police got one suspect the same morning. It appears they posted pictures on facebook, showing them on the inside with the fire going.
> ...


They smashed a window to get in, then set set fire to a pile of books under the window they came in.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, today my age becomes my favourite number, and I'm a year off a big birthday



Happy birthday. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Dec 2020)

The Rover said:


> The in laws are booked in for the vaccine next week at the health centre on Barbara Castle Way which isn’t their usual GP, the appointment time being 10.48 which is very precise!


Precise timings some find odd. After 38 years as a railway worker , guard then driver they seem the norm to me. For example conversation on Sunday club run . I’m working later - what time - I book on 16.53 - oh 5 o clock - no if I turn up at 17.00 my office will be disappearing out of the station with a disgruntled spare driver on board and me on a please explain to the crew manager. I’m with Dave r party with friends and the relies or day out on the bike , tough decision.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> I switched to KM for my 65th, might be an idea?


That's a great idea. 70 miles is just under 44 kms and I can do that so I probably will but not till the spring though.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## JPBoothy (13 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy all this talk of libraries made me think you might enjoy this very British thing. Decades ago our public telephones would be in a phone box. Every village had one. The phones have been removed now. Where the boxes remain enterprising locals have turned these in to book swaps. Often someone installs shelves, folk drop off their unwanted books and take something they would like to read.
> 
> We have many in our area.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPBoothy (13 Dec 2020)

Mmm, not sure what happened there.. Obviously I'm not an Academic and more Technophobe really.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2020)

Right! Off for a stroll down to my local for a substantial drink and a meal.


----------



## JPBoothy (13 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Right! Off for a stroll down to my local for a substantial drink and a meal.


Nuts or Crisps?


----------



## pawl (13 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> We used to stuff paper up the return slot so when people didn't get through and pressed whatever button you pressed to get your money back, they thought it hadn't worked. We would go back in a few days, pull the paper out and collect the pennies.


 

Naughty 👿 I would never have done something like that.just jealous i didn’t think of it.


----------



## pawl (13 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy all this talk of libraries made me think you might enjoy this very British thing. Decades ago our public telephones would be in a phone box. Every village had one. The phones have been removed now. Where the boxes remain enterprising locals have turned these in to book swaps. Often someone installs shelves, folk drop off their unwanted books and take something they would like to read.
> 
> We have many in our area.
> 
> ...





The old phone box in a village near me has a heart attack thingy In stalled Seems like a good use of a redundant phone box.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy all this talk of libraries made me think you might enjoy this very British thing. Decades ago our public telephones would be in a phone box. Every village had one. The phones have been removed now. Where the boxes remain enterprising locals have turned these in to book swaps. Often someone installs shelves, folk drop off their unwanted books and take something they would like to read.
> 
> We have many in our area.
> 
> ...


The first one is a K6 telephone kiosk, designed by Sir Giles Gilbert Scott (1880-1960), is one of Britain’s most recognisable pieces of industrial design. Around 60,000 were installed between 1936 and 1968.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2020)

Starters - Otter 'Elf' winter ale.


----------



## gavroche (13 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That's a great idea. 70 miles is just under 44 kms and I can do that so I probably will but not till the spring though.



[/QUOTE]
My brain works in a funny way.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> We used to stuff paper up the return slot so when people didn't get through and pressed whatever button you pressed to get your money back, they thought it hadn't worked. We would go back in a few days, pull the paper out and collect the pennies.


Oh dear Mo do be careful what you confess to , don’t forget Drago‘s profession before retirement.


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> don’t forget Drago‘s profession before retirement.


What does my work as a gigolo have to do with it?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 563137
> 
> 
> Starters - Otter 'Elf' winter ale.


Looks good. Bit heavy/dark for me but still looks good.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> My news on the Covid jab . 09. 32 this morning phone call from our GP surgery, mum in law 100 who lives with us, is booked for 17.55 this Wednesday. It’s at a neighbouring GP practice which has a larger patient area and the correct vaccine storage.


Up date 12.31 , just had written confirmation of appointment hand delivered.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> What does my work as a gigolo have to do with it?




Ah. That explains a lot.


----------



## JPBoothy (13 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 563137
> 
> 
> Starters - Otter 'Elf' winter ale.


Sadly we don't have many 'proper' country pubs near to me as I really enjoy a Guinness near an open fire with just the sound of chatter and laughter and no piped-in music, large screen tv or tracksuits in sight


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh dear Mo do be careful what you confess to , don’t forget Drago‘s profession before retirement.


I was a prison officer. I could have locked myself up!


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> We used to stuff paper up the return slot so when people didn't get through and pressed whatever button you pressed to get your money back, they thought it hadn't worked. We would go back in a few days, pull the paper out and collect the pennies.



A similar practice is still carried out on the Metro Ticket machines in our area. The Machines work with Card or Cash, and, if you use cash, give change. Children(?) stuff paper in the "change" slot.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Sadly we don't have many 'proper' country pubs near to me as I really enjoy a Guinness near an open fire with just the sound of chatter and laughter and no piped-in music, large screen tv or tracksuits in sight


You would love the little place in the village I grew up in. Fantastic meals too.

http://www.thekirkstyleinn.co.uk/


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2020)

Any gamblers on here ??
I have never had a bet in my life and wouldn't know how to do it BUT.......
looking at today's footy games I decided to stick a fiver on an accumulator of 4 games.
I had to get someone to do it for me.
So far......1st game (Southampton Vs Sheffield) its going well.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> *Precise timings some find odd*. After 38 years as a railway worker , guard then driver they seem the norm to me. For example conversation on Sunday club run . I’m working later - what time - I book on 16.53 - oh 5 o clock - no if I turn up at 17.00 my office will be disappearing out of the station with a disgruntled spare driver on board and me on a please explain to the crew manager. I’m with Dave r party with friends and the relies or day out on the bike , tough decision.



I don't have a problem with precise times, but, personally, I tend to "approximate".

Mrs @BoldonLad, and, at least one of her brothers, precise time fans. For example, when discussing how long it would take to (say) walk to a give place, not too far away, Mrs @BoldonLad, or her brother would quote (say) 28 minutes, whereas, I would just opt for half an hour.

If my previous experience of NHS appointment times to go by, I would be amazed if such a precise appointment time is adhered to, but, good luck


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Any gamblers on here ??
> I have never had a bet in my life and wouldn't know how to do it BUT.......
> looking at today's footy games I decided to stick a fiver on an accumulator of 4 games.
> I had to get someone to do it for me.
> So far......1st game (Southampton Vs Sheffield) its going well.



No, not a Gambler (other than Lotto), would have no idea ho to actually place a bet.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2020)

Yes, Happy Birthday, Dave. 

I already measure my rides in km so I hope that I can manage well over another 15 years of 'riding my age' 

I suppose that it will soon be time to get up (!) but it isn't exactly a tempting prospect - I checked the weather a while back and it supports my hypothesis that we are going to have one of those lonnnnnnng dreary mild wet winters. I hate them. So... I am thinking of using my old laptop to play YouTube videos in front of me when I use my turbo trainer instead of going out on my bike. I found lots of videos of sunny club runs in places like Australia, to uplifting soundtrack music. Exercising to that is much more tempting than slogging up and down a soaking A646 in traffic. 



PaulSB said:


> Oh tell me about it. I've tried the NHS app for prescriptions etc. Two months running it messed up my repeat prescription - the pharmacist asked me to go back to emailing my request. No problems since then.


What is the point of this stupid system!? I used to have regular blood tests. The anticoagulation clinic would work out what dose I needed and send details to my doctor, who would write the prescription. Now, the clinic send me a letter with the dose update. I have to log on with the GP practice and type in the dose. They send it to the pharmacy *after a GP has checked it*_. _What is the point of involving me as an extra step in the process, where errors can be introduced?



PaulSB said:


> So my phone box memories are obviously press button A or B, in our village if you passed the box and the phone was ringing you had to answer it and then go and get the person who the call was for.


I remember being a small child, when we didn't have a phone in the house. My mum used to go to the phone box at the local shops if she needed to make a call. I was once standing with her while she phoned somebody and I soon got bored. I absent-mindedly poked a finger into the back of the phone wiring cabinet and must have made contact with the ringing circuit which carries a high enough voltage to give a very nasty shock. Many tears flowed...


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I was a prison officer. I could have locked myself up!


🤔 Trying to think of a witty quip that the mods won’t ban , .... no given up.


----------



## JPBoothy (13 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You would love the little place in the village I grew up in. Fantastic meals too.
> 
> http://www.thekirkstyleinn.co.uk/


Lovely.. I don't really drink much as I've always suffered from headaches even after a relatively small amount but just can't resist 1 or 2 if I come across the ideal winter setting when out for walk, or even when on a ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Lovely.. I don't really drink much as I've always suffered from headaches even after a relatively small amount but just can't resist 1 or 2 if I come across the ideal winter setting when out for walk, or even when on a ride.


I gave up drink years ago as it just doesn’t agree with me at all. Could feel the headache starting before I even finished the first drink. Don’t even like the taste anyway so never touch it now. Always felt you had to take one to be sociable, but happy with fresh orange or a coke now.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2020)

Roast pork - £5.95


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 563158
> 
> 
> Roast pork - £5.95


What’s that on the left? Cauliflower in cheese sauce?


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What’s that on the left? Cauliflower in cheese sauce?


Swede and cauliflower cheese.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2020)

Puddin' - Cotleigh 'Barn Owl'


----------



## JPBoothy (13 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I gave up drink years ago as it just doesn’t agree with me at all. Could feel the headache starting before I even finished the first drink. Don’t even like the taste anyway so never touch it now. Always felt you had to take one to be sociable, but happy with fresh orange or a coke now.


The peer pressure of "oh go on just have one and don't be so miserable" can be annoying at times can't it. Even when I was in my teens (a long time ago ) the day after was awful but being young and with my mates I didn't learn my lesson. I enjoy a couple of pints/bottles but I just make sure it is no later than 7pm as the appears to be the 'danger zone'.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2020)

Lol!

NOTICE IS HEREBY GIVEN:
Please be advised that planning to dash through the snow in a one-horse open sleigh, going over the fields and laughing all the way are required to undergo a Risk Assessment addressing the safety of open sleighs. This assessment must also consider whether it is appropriate to use only one horse for such a venture, particularly where there are multiple passengers. Please note that permission must also be obtained in writing from landowners before their fields may be entered.
To avoid offending those not participating in celebrations, we request that laughter is moderate only and not loud enough to be considered a noise nuisance.
Benches, stools and orthopaedic chairs are now available for collection by any shepherds planning or required to watch their flocks at night.
While provision has also been made for remote monitoring of flocks by CCTV cameras from a centrally heated shepherd observation hut, all facility users are reminded that an emergency response plan must be submitted to account for known risks to the flocks.
The angel of the Lord is additionally reminded that prior to shining his/her glory all around s/he must confirm that all shepherds are wearing appropriate Personal Protective Equipment to account for the harmful effects of UVA, UVB and the overwhelming effects of Glory.
Following last year’s well-publicised case, everyone is advised that EU legislation prohibits any comment with regard to the redness of any part of Mr R Reindeer. Further to this, exclusion of Mr R Reindeer from reindeer games will be considered discriminatory and disciplinary action will be taken against those found guilty of this offence.
While it is acknowledged that gift-bearing is commonly practised in various parts of the world, everyone is reminded that the bearing of gifts is subject to Hospitality Guidelines and all gifts must be registered. This applies regardless of the individual, even royal personages. It is particularly noted that direct gifts of currency or gold are specifically precluded under provisions of the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act. Further, caution is advised regarding other common gifts, such as aromatic resins that may initiate allergic reactions.
Finally, in the recent case of the infant found tucked up in a manger without any crib for a bed, Social Services have been advised and will be arriving shortly.
Compliance of these guidelines is advised in order for you to fully participate with the festive spirit.
Cheers
Admin Risk Management Team


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2020)

On a wet and dreary day I was looking through old pictures and thought we should have change from glasses of beer.
This is one of our businesses and the





person seated on the right is The Gaffer aka my wife and on the other side our” Head Girl” who we took to the bigger trade fairs to give her a break from her ordinary duties and also to look after the stand while we were off doing business elsewhere.
Once a well spoken gent appeared and ask to get 10 hats made. He was a member of a shooting club and wanted Pheasant Plucker on them. Barbara was not fazed and replied “ Its a very small one and not worth automating so will need to be hand job.” She noticed he was getting a bit pink so thought gotcha and continued “ there will be a 50% surcharge plus carriage plus vat and a pro forma invoice. In fact if your cheque book is handy just write it out now and I”ll mark the order paid”. Joker never knew what hit him and he never cancelled the cheque.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I don't have a problem with precise times, but, personally, I tend to "approximate".
> 
> Mrs @BoldonLad, and, at least one of her brothers, precise time fans. For example, when discussing how long it would take to (say) walk to a give place, not too far away, Mrs @BoldonLad, or her brother would quote (say) 28 minutes, whereas, I would just opt for half an hour.
> 
> If my previous experience of NHS appointment times to go by, I would be amazed if such a precise appointment time is adhered to, but, good luck


Since l retired I’ve abandoned watches , I find a calendar precise enough. 
As to NHS appointments I‘m optimistic as this will be subject to covid social distance rules.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Swede and cauliflower cheese.


Cauliflower cheese ”mmmm” nice , mixed with swede 😱


----------



## JPBoothy (13 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> On a wet and dreary day I was looking through old pictures and thought we should have change from glasses of beer.
> This is one of our businesses and the
> View attachment 563176
> 
> ...


That's a nice little set up Del-Boy but you better watch out for Inspector Slater.


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2020)

Watching the, Spurs game and having a beer on this miserable Sunday afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 563158
> 
> 
> Roast pork - £5.95


Where?


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> That's a nice little set up Del-Boy but you better watch out for Inspector Slater.


My Del Boy business was rather different. This one was the originator of hats with names and logos. At that time nobody else was doing this niche market and we captured all the business going. Since we specialised it was easy to beat any competition and I also had a good contact in the surplus yarn market to purchase raw material.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Cauliflower cheese ”mmmm” nice , mixed with swede 😱


Not mixed!


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Watching the, Spurs game and having a beer on this miserable Sunday afternoon.
> View attachment 563182


It's flat!


----------



## 12boy (13 Dec 2020)

Those phone booths and the black London taxis and double decker buses are definitely things I associate with your green and verdant land. A high of -2.8 C, 30 mph winds and 40 mph gusts.....prolly won't go for a ride today. Looks nice outside, though. People round here have little library boxes on the street and next time I see one I'll take a pic. After I retired the second time from Social Security i worked 20 hours a week for a few years at the library as a shelver. My boss explained to me about all the different sub genres of bodice rippers, which this library had lots of. I thought the Amish vampire ones were an interesting addition to the Scottish, Nobleman, Cowboy, PG Christian, vampire, werewolf and magic ones to name a few. 
My eldest son and I agreed yesterday to do as many pushups as we could every day. So I did that immediately after getting up, got off 50 although the last 10 were not proper form, and felt kinda like puking. If we do this for a month maybe I can get a little stronger. 
It will be a long time, I bet, before Covid vaccines trickle down to my risk level. I'd be very interested n hearing about your experiences with them since you will probably get them long before I do.
Felicidades, Dave R y muchos mas.
Be safe and well....


----------



## 12boy (13 Dec 2020)

Oldwheels......good business venture and some good lookin women, too.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> On a wet and dreary day I was looking through old pictures and thought we should have change from glasses of beer.
> This is one of our businesses and the
> View attachment 563176
> 
> ...


Wonder if my dad ever had any of yours....he was rather fond of a tammy. He used to have a red one he wore for hill walking and a few people stopped him and asked him if he was Tom Weir. Looked a bit like him with the tammy on.


----------



## rustybolts (13 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I was a prison officer. I could have locked myself up!


Mo you can chain me up anytime !!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2020)

What a dull miserable day it has been I don't think it could be any worse, still I have finely got my goggle account and gmail sorted as it has been playing up for the last two days.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if my dad ever had any of yours....he was rather fond of a tammy. He used to have a red one he wore for hill walking and a few people stopped him and asked him if he was Tom Weir. Looked a bit like him with the tammy on.


If it was plain it was not one of ours. With a pattern of some kind or a name possibly. I remember Tom Weir, he lived at Gartocharn and his wife was a teacher. My wife had some contact with her once in her teaching days.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> If it was plain it was not one of ours. With a pattern of some kind or a name possibly. I remember Tom Weir, he lived at Gartocharn and his wife was a teacher. My wife had some contact with her once in her teaching days.


Old photo in his hill walking days.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Oldwheels......good business venture and some good lookin women, too.


Our Head Girl Barbara caused a bit of confusion as some assumed she was our daughter which enraged my wife. Others thought she was my bit on the side tho' how they squared that with the fact she went off on purchasing trips with my wife and they were obviously on good terms I don't know. We did I suppose act a bit like a family group. Our favourite restaurant welcomed us always and we never had to queue.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Old photo in his hill walking days.
> 
> View attachment 563201


I see the resemblance but the hat is not one of ours, probably hand knitted or on a domestic machine. Icelandic jersey I think or possibly Norwegian.


----------



## JPBoothy (13 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> My Del Boy business was rather different. This one was the originator of hats with names and logos. At that time nobody else was doing this niche market and we captured all the business going. Since we specialised it was easy to beat any competition and I also had a good contact in the surplus yarn market to purchase raw material.


I'm a bit of a Hat-aholic in the Winter so it sounds good to me and here's to a cold snap to keep business flourishing


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I'm a bit of a Hat-aholic in the Winter so it sounds good to me and here's to a cold snap to keep business flourishing


Retired from that a few years ago.


----------



## JPBoothy (13 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Retired from that a few years ago.


Okay, well enjoy your retirement and lets cancel that cold snap then 

Although, I think I prefer the Frost (and a nice blue sky) to this constant wet stuff.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Okay, well enjoy your retirement and lets cancel that cold snap then
> 
> Although, I think I prefer the Frost (and a nice blue sky) to this constant wet stuff.


Watched Countryfile and it looks like a fair bit more wet stuff for the week ahead  Very mild though.


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> It's flat!


That's a problem with bottled ales, if they have been kept in a chiller it can kill the ale.


----------



## 12boy (13 Dec 2020)

Just out of curiosity I looked up alternate names for knitted caps which I grew up calling ski caps, or if they were black with a rolled brim, watch caps. Also called beanies here. Never had heard of tammy. Undertand the canadians call them toques, whereas potheads called a hit off of a joint a toke. The ones with built in ear flaps we call "Peruvian hats". I like them under bike helmets although they make the helmet sit way up on the melon. Can't say I'm fond of the longer caps ones which some wear to look like a reservoir tip.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2020)

@12boy, this what you'd call a "Peruvian Hat"?


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2020)

Thanks to everyone for the Birthday wishes. It wasn't the best birthday I've had, but under the circumstances it wasn't bad.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Dec 2020)

Night night everyone plus a belated happy birthday to Dave r . 😀😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2020)

Morning.......guess what it's ☔ again! Supposed to go off later and maybe have a dry afternoon at least.


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2020)

Morning all, a couple of weeks ago we invested £60 in some new pillows for our bed, went back to the old ones last night and slept far better, just goes to show that I am a knackered old pillow type of person.

The scales are showing over 8lb off and I have not had a drink in 14 days, feeling good about that, have a great day.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, a couple of weeks ago we invested £60 in some new pillows for our bed, went back to the old ones last night and slept far better, just goes to show that I am a knackered old pillow type of person.
> 
> The scales are showing over 8lb off and I have not had a drink in 14 days, feeling good about that, have a great day.


I have spent.....and wasted so much money over the years trying different pillows. I am prone to neck ache which turns into a headache at times. Was finding my Tempur one a bit too firm and stupidly tried a soft one for a few nights and ended up with a couple of days of headaches so back to the Tempur. It's one of the shaped ones to support the neck. I'll just stick with it and stop experimenting!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2020)

Good morning. Been awake for a couple of hours now. I'll try to doze shortly. The rain is hammering down in short bursts.

Nothing planned except a walk to the post office for stamps.

I'm not keen on today at the moment 😄


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not keen on today at the moment 😄


What day is it anyway?  They all feel the same now!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2020)

@Dave7 - this may interest you. 

Autoantibodies and Long Covid-19


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What day is it anyway?  They all feel the same now!


Yesterday evening I genuinely had to check my phone to be sure........

'Tis Monday. We should have been walking today. Three of the six cried off because of the weather forecast. Personally I was of the sod it lets get wet point of view!!! 😄😄


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yesterday evening I genuinely had to check my phone to be sure........
> 
> 'Tis Monday. We should have been walking today. Three of the six cried off because of the weather forecast. Personally I was of the sod it lets get wet point of view!!! 😄😄


Yep........it's at least mild that you don't get chilled with it. I will just head out for a short jog I think. My right quad has the slightest of niggles so it will be short and easy just to keep the challenge ticking over. A few have dropped out already with injuries. A great group of Faceache where we all support each other and lots of interesting photos of where others are running, etc so it keeps it interesting.


----------



## screenman (14 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep........it's at least mild that you don't get chilled with it. I will just head out for a short jog I think. My right quad has the slightest of niggles so it will be short and easy just to keep the challenge ticking over. A few have dropped out already with injuries. A great group of Faceache where we all support each other and lots of interesting photos of where others are running, etc so it keeps it interesting.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> How about an ice bath after each run, try it for a week or two and let us know if it works


----------



## Paulus (14 Dec 2020)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. Another week begins. 
This morning I have to wait in as a charity is collecting our old sofas before the arrival of the new ones on Wednesday. 
MrsP has just found how to work Facebook, she had to get an account for part of her job, and has now found many of her ex trainee nurses who are scattered around the world. 
It looks like the weather is going to be mixed so a turbo session in the man cave later looks to be on the cards.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## rustybolts (14 Dec 2020)

Anybody got the vaccine yet? I heard you are required to wait for 15 mins on site afterwards to see if an allergic reaction kicks in .


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2020)

I habe risen!


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Monday again.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 - this may interest you.
> 
> Autoantibodies and Long Covid-19


Thank you.
I will study that this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, a couple of weeks ago we invested £60 in some new pillows for our bed, went back to the old ones last night and slept far better, just goes to show that I am a knackered old pillow type of person.
> 
> The scales are showing over 8lb off and I have not had a drink in 14 days, feeling good about that, have a great day.


Our pillows, which WERE good had lost it. With not being well etc we asked our daughter to get us two "medium" firm ones. She got them from Dunelm. Excellent. Really comfy.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Dec 2020)

Morning all not cold today


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have spent.....and wasted so much money over the years trying different pillows. I am prone to neck ache which turns into a headache at times. Was finding my Tempur one a bit too firm and stupidly tried a soft one for a few nights and ended up with a couple of days of headaches so back to the Tempur. It's one of the shaped ones to support the neck. I'll just stick with it and stop experimenting!


Over the last couple of years I have developed a weird problem.........is this similar to yours ?
I sometimes wake up with a pain creeping up the right side of my neck.......it gets quite severe and results in a bad headache.
Tablets don't have any effect. I have to get up and sit in a chair for a few hours till it subsides.
I go weeks with no problem then, for some reason, it strikes.
Not nice.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow wheezers. Another week begins.
> This morning I have to wait in as a charity is collecting our old sofas before the arrival of the new ones on Wednesday.
> MrsP has just found how to work Facebook, she had to get an account for part of her job, and has now found many of her ex trainee nurses who are scattered around the world.
> It looks like the weather is going to be mixed so a turbo session in the man cave later looks to be on the cards.
> Another busy day in paradise


Has the sofa got its 'anti fire' rating. Our local charity will not touch it without.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow wheezers. Another week begins.
> This morning I have to wait in as a charity is collecting our old sofas before the arrival of the new ones on Wednesday.
> MrsP has just found how to work Facebook, she had to get an account for part of her job, and has now found many of her ex trainee nurses who are scattered around the world.
> It looks like the weather is going to be mixed so a turbo session in the man cave later looks to be on the cards.
> Another busy day in paradise


Paulus
I have facebook on my laptop. TBH I very rarely go on it as I can't believe all the drivel/crap/ foul language on there.
BUT........a serious question.
How did MrsP trace her friends ???
I have tried to trace a few old friends, type in a name......and get dozens and dozens of people with the same name.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2020)

Mornng. Wow we had so much rain last night. Torrential at times.

Shopping in the great Metropolis for us today. Won't be going again until after chrimbo. I hope there are not masses of people all buying everything due to Brexit. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Paulus
> I have facebook on my laptop. TBH I very rarely go on it as I can't believe all the drivel/crap/ foul language on there.
> BUT........a serious question.
> How did MrsP trace her friends ???
> I have tried to trace a few old friends, type in a name......and get dozens and dozens of people with the same name.



Thats what happened to me when I looked for my brother on facebook, loads of people with the same name, turned out he isn't on there, I was talking to one of my Brother's In law and found that out from him.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Over the last couple of years I have developed a weird problem.........is this similar to yours ?
> I sometimes wake up with a pain creeping up the right side of my neck.......it gets quite severe and results in a bad headache.
> Tablets don't have any effect. I have to get up and sit in a chair for a few hours till it subsides.
> I go weeks with no problem then, for some reason, it strikes.
> Not nice.


I suspect it's wear and tear in the discs in the neck. I know if I turn my head back and forward I can hear it grating. All it needs is to sleep with your head/neck in a slightly awkward position and it sparks off the pain.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All, bright and breezy here.
Nothing planned.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2020)

Mr WD always wears knitted hats because he doesn't have a lot of hair.

I look awful wearing a hat.

I do wear a cycling cap though.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD always wears knitted hats because he doesn't have a lot of hair.
> 
> I look awful wearing a hat.
> 
> I do wear a cycling cap though.


Not keen either. I will wear a beanie if it's really cold to avoid earache but that's about it. I bought a waterproof Sealskinz baseball cap thinking I would wear it for running in the rain but it looked awful so I gave it to one of my neighbours along the road that wears them all the time.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Not keen either. I will wear a beanie if it's really cold to avoid earache but that's about it. I bought a waterproof Sealskinz baseball cap thinking I would wear it for running in the rain but it looked awful so I gave it to one of my neighbours along the road that wears them all the time.




Sounds just like me


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I suspect it's wear and tear in the discs in the neck. I know if *I turn my head back and forward I can hear it grating*. All it needs is to sleep with your head/neck in a slightly awkward position and it sparks off the pain.


This is possibly very simple to solve. A few years ago I was under a physio for neck muscle issues. I had the grating and crunching. I was given the exercises below for the muscle issue and was asked to do them five times/day holding for 10 seconds not the 5 shown. I did tell the physio I was only doing three repeats/day and she was OK with it. The grating went and the muscle issue solved.

Recently I've started a morning stretching routine. I noticed my neck is a bit crunchy so I'm including this routine. It's working.


----------



## Paulus (14 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Has the sofa got its 'anti fire' rating. Our local charity will not touch it without.




Yes they have the labels, but, I think they will be recycled using the carcass and any other useable parts.


----------



## Paulus (14 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Paulus
> I have facebook on my laptop. TBH I very rarely go on it as I can't believe all the drivel/crap/ foul language on there.
> BUT........a serious question.
> How did MrsP trace her friends ???
> I have tried to trace a few old friends, type in a name......and get dozens and dozens of people with the same name.



It seems they have traced her through various other contacts she had.
One way was through the veterinary contacts, others seem to be through the contacts of contacts network. One person has you/her on the phone list, and someone else also has them on the contacts list so a connection is made.
This morning she had one of her trainees from 33 years ago, now living in New Zealand get in touch.

Edit, I believe you can search for people on Facebook, it can take a while sitting through the names.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> It seems they have traced her through various other contacts she had.
> One way was through the veterinary contacts, others seem to be through the contacts of contacts network. One person has you/her on the phone list, and someone else also has them on the contacts list so a connection is made.
> This morning she had one of her trainees from 33 years ago, now living in New Zealand get in touch.
> 
> Edit, I believe you can search for people on Facebook, it can take a while sitting through the names.



Yes but you end up with a huge list of people with the same name to search through, its easier if the person you're searching for has an unusual name, and there's always the possibility that the person you're looking for isn't on there.


----------



## pawl (14 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I have spent.....and wasted so much money over the years trying different pillows. I am prone to neck ache which turns into a headache at times. Was finding my Tempur one a bit too firm and stupidly tried a soft one for a few nights and ended up with a couple of days of headaches so back to the Tempur. It's one of the shaped ones to support the neck. I'll just stick with it and stop experimenting!





I tried a memory foam pillow Hard as a rock 🪨


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Paulus
> I have facebook on my laptop. TBH I very rarely go on it as I can't believe all the drivel/crap/ foul language on there.
> BUT........a serious question.
> How did MrsP trace her friends ???
> I have tried to trace a few old friends, type in a name......and get dozens and dozens of people with the same name.



In addition to the search facility, Facebook also suggests “friends”, based, among other things, on the friends of your friends. It is remarkable how far and how fast this network can develop, not always meaningfully of course.

IMHO, Facebook can be amusing, but, same rules apply if you were gossiping to a group of “real” friends, ie engage brain before opening mouth (or in FB case, typing).


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> It seems they have traced her through various other contacts she had.
> One way was through the veterinary contacts, others seem to be through the contacts of contacts network. One person has you/her on the phone list, and someone else also has them on the contacts list so a connection is made.
> This morning she had one of her trainees from 33 years ago, now living in New Zealand get in touch.
> 
> *Edit, I believe you can search for people on Facebook, it can take a while sitting through the names.*



I've only ever searched for someone once and he has a relatively uncommon name.

Mrs P had contact from Ukrainian relatives who spent time searching for her and an Italian relative who spent a year tracking her down - for very good reason I should add.

I've noticed some women put their FB name as Jane Doe (Jones) so people who only name the maiden name have a chance.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2020)




----------



## JPBoothy (14 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I suspect it's wear and tear in the discs in the neck. I know if I turn my head back and forward I can hear it grating. All it needs is to sleep with your head/neck in a slightly awkward position and it sparks off the pain.


That sounds as if it is my own neck your describing there (pain on right side, grating, headaches etc..). I went to a few different Physiotherapists/Osteopaths over a 5yr period and nothing improved but eventually went to see a Chiropractor who told me that it was quite common with cyclists and knew immediately what I was describing. To my surprise he pinpointed the problem to an area lower down in my spine that was transferring the pain into my neck because of the way I was holding myself to compensate. After a few session of being twisted and cracked it miraculously went away. It does creep back occasionally after certain activities (cycling/laptop or a restless nights sleep) but I probably don't help myself as I didn't continue with his exercises or do any stretches.. I always put mine down to being sold a bike that was too big for me (thanks Evans Liverpool) which meant that I was constantly over reaching with a cocked neck. Wearing Specs can tend to compound matters too.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Dec 2020)

I've been shopping wasn't busy as I thought what with Christmas and Brexit, as we've all going to run out of food and bog paper don't you know


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Just out of curiosity I looked up alternate names for knitted caps which I grew up calling ski caps, or if they were black with a rolled brim, watch caps. Also called beanies here. Never had heard of tammy. Undertand the canadians call them toques, whereas potheads called a hit off of a joint a toke. The ones with built in ear flaps we call "Peruvian hats". I like them under bike helmets although they make the helmet sit way up on the melon. Can't say I'm fond of the longer caps ones which some wear to look like a reservoir tip.


Tammy was commonly used in Scotland but I think more in mid and eastern parts.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes but you end up with a huge list of people with the same name to search through, its easier if the person you're searching for has an unusual name, and there's always the possibility that the person you're looking for isn't on there.


Never tried facebook but since I have I thought a pretty uncommon name I tried google. There are quite a few of us scattered around the world it seems and even one in England. Did find a picture of myself as well which is a bit unnerving as it came from a cyclocross event and had nothing to do with google.


----------



## JPBoothy (14 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Never tried facebook but since I have I thought a pretty uncommon name I tried google. There are quite a few of us scattered around the world it seems and even one in England. Did find a picture of myself as well which is a bit unnerving as it came from a cyclocross event and had nothing to do with google.


I think some technology is a bit too intrusive and privacy seems to be a thing of the past.. I have heard stories about 'Alexa' eaves dropping and people then getting offers pushed at them for things they haven't actually searched for. Then again that could just be me being gullible and listening to somebody's made up tale.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> I tried a memory foam pillow Hard as a rock 🪨




I don't like those either


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2020)

I have returned from Newtown. It was hissing down on the way there with really dark clouds.

We have sun now. £200 spent that Includes petrol as well. That's me for another month.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Dec 2020)

Back from another pleasant loop out through Dalkeith and back through Musselburgh, starting to become a new favourite.


----------



## Paulus (14 Dec 2020)

The weather has turned from sunny but breezy, to heavy rain and windy.

Just to make the day better, it looks like us down here in the 'Smoke' are going back into tier 3 in the next day or two.


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2020)

Sunny but nippy here today.


----------



## GM (14 Dec 2020)

G'day all...On the subject of pillows, my boy was having neck problems with his pillows. Two weeks ago he bought himself a Buckwheat pillow ( cost him about 30 sheets, see what I did there! ) so far no problems. I bought a Duck feather pillow from Lidl for myself about 2 years ago, best one yet!

Rain stopped play on a little job I was doing for a neighbour, so it looks like feet up this afternoon and a couple more episodes of Welshies favourite The Crown.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2020)

Funnily enough I have seen news reports of people buying stuff like there is no tomorrow due to Brexit. They are all afraid that we are going to starve to death once We get to 1st January. Didn't see any panic buying in Newtown


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Dec 2020)

A


GM said:


> G'day all...On the subject of pillows, my boy was having neck problems with his pillows. Two weeks ago he bought himself a Buckwheat pillow ( cost him about 30 sheets, see what I did there! ) so far no problems. I bought a Duck feather pillow from Lidl for myself about 2 years ago, best one yet!
> 
> Rain stopped play on a little job I was doing for a neighbour, so it looks like feet up this afternoon and a couple more episodes of Welshies favourite The Crown.



I thought Welshie's favourites would be " How Green was my Valley" or even " The Baaachester Chronicles"


----------



## gavroche (14 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Sunny but nippy here today.
> 
> View attachment 563330


Same here, near Bideford.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Funnily enough I have seen news reports of people buying stuff like there is no tomorrow due to Brexit. They are all afraid that we are going to starve to death once We get to 1st January. Didn't see any panic buying in Newtown


I have just had 2 sheds erected in the garden.
One is now full of toilet rolls.
The other one is full of sugar.......and we don't use sugar in anything. BUT....you never know .
I didn't get where I am today by running out of sugar


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> It seems they have traced her through various other contacts she had.
> One way was through the veterinary contacts, others seem to be through the contacts of contacts network. One person has you/her on the phone list, and someone else also has them on the contacts list so a connection is made.
> This morning she had one of her trainees from 33 years ago, *now living in New Zealand *get in touch.
> 
> Edit, I believe you can search for people on Facebook, it can take a while sitting through the names.


Wouldn't be Hawke's Bay by any chance?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from another pleasant loop out through Dalkeith and back through Musselburgh, starting to become a new favourite.
> View attachment 563328


You almost did a Mo there


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I think some technology is a bit too intrusive and privacy seems to be a thing of the past.. I have heard stories about *'Alexa' eaves dropping and people then getting offers pushed at them for things they haven't actually searched for*. Then again that could just be me being gullible and listening to somebody's made up tale.



It is impossible to be certain, it may have been co-incidence, but, about this time last year, ie just before Christmas, we visited one of daughters, who had just been buying herself an Alexa. 

As usual, my iPhone attached itself to their in-house WiFi. 

She showed us how the Alexa worked, switching a few lights on and off, playing some music, etc. 

Then, we sat and discussed possible Christmas presents for grandson (her son). Later that day, my Facebook feed began displaying adverts for some of the items (presents) discussed.

As I say, it may have been coincidence......... but, I don't think I will be buying an Alexa, just in case......


----------



## 12boy (14 Dec 2020)

Classic 33 that is definitely a Peruvian hat.
Going to the cancer clinic today, then a couple of stores, then perhaps pick up the dog's meds and home again. Perhapps we'll grab a burger or a sandwich from takeout and then have a light dinner. The other day our weekly veg box came with some spices, a recipe and a bunch of veg for soup, which Mrs 12 made and it was very good, so that would be a nice light dinner. 
Snow is fairly likely and tomorrow will have fierce winds which I don't like because it blows the snow away before the moisture can soak into the soil. But I have the Surly shod with studded snows as well as the mtn bike and maybe I'll get a ride in somewhere. Just don' t have the heart to walk the aged dog in 25 mph winds and subfreezing temps, even with her jacket. Well, it is winter in Wyoming and that is how it is.
Hasta luego compadres.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> It is impossible to be certain, it may have been co-incidence, but, about this time last year, ie just before Christmas, we visited one of daughters, who had just been buying herself an Alexa.
> 
> As usual, my iPhone attached itself to their in-house WiFi.
> 
> ...


Saw a cartoon the other day of a child looking at a pile of parcels under a Christmas tree and saying
" I wonder what I am getting for Christmas"
One of the parcels replies. " You are getting an Alexa"


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2020)

Just got my annual Christmas card from Lexy. Trouble is I have not the faintest idea who Lexy is and neither have any of my relatives. There is no address and not a clue as to where it is coming from. When they first appeared we assumed it was from a previous next door neighbour who was in a care home but she has been dead for a few years now.
Judging by the handwriting it could be written by a carer working from a list. Mystery remains.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2020)

One of my grandsons takes his driving test tomorrow afternoon . His twin took his last year and passed. This one has been riding a motorbike for the past 12 months but riding in the horrible weather has lost its shine somewhat.

Fingers crossed he passes.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Just got my annual Christmas card from Lexy. Trouble is I have not the faintest idea who Lexy is and neither have any of my relatives. There is no address and not a clue as to where it is coming from. When they first appeared we assumed it was from a previous next door neighbour who was in a care home but she has been dead for a few years now.
> Judging by the handwriting it could be written by a carer working from a list. Mystery remains.



Perhaps wise to send one back?

A small investment... she (or he) may be a long lost (wealthy) relative


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Dec 2020)

Why do people send Christmas cards without putting their address on it???

I always put the originating address on the back - then if someone has lost my address we don't loose contact
Would have helped a lot when one of my childhood friends moved house 3 times in about 18 months and I lost track of where they lived - would also have helped if their COA cards had a date on them!!!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Just got my annual Christmas card from Lexy. Trouble is I have not the faintest idea who Lexy is and neither have any of my relatives. There is no address and not a clue as to where it is coming from. When they first appeared we assumed it was from a previous next door neighbour who was in a care home but she has been dead for a few years now.
> Judging by the handwriting it could be written by a carer working from a list. Mystery remains.


We got one for 20+ years with no idea who it was from......no return address, we didn't know the names or recognise the post code. Our names on the card were correct.
Poor peopl/person either gave up after 20+ years or died


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Perhaps wise to send one back?
> 
> A small investment... she (or he) may be a long lost (wealthy) relative


How 
No address
No names


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Why do people send Christmas cards without putting their address on it???
> 
> I always put the originating address on the back - then if someone has lost my address we don't loose contact
> Would have helped a lot when one of my childhood friends moved house 3 times in about 18 months and I lost track of where they lived - would also have helped if their COA cards had a date on them!!!




My mum always puts her address on the back of letters etc.


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2020)

Feeling a bit meh today.
Low level headache and just feeling 'not right'.
Had 2 naps this afternoon.
Hope I'm not going down with anything.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Feeling a bit meh today.
> Low level headache and just feeling 'not right'.
> Had 2 naps this afternoon.
> Hope I'm not going down with anything.




Take care.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Perhaps wise to send one back?
> 
> A small investment... she (or he) may be a long lost (wealthy) relative


Yes but send it back to where? No address or any other information with the card.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> One of my grandsons takes his driving test tomorrow afternoon . His twin took his last year and passed. This one has been riding a motorbike for the past 12 months but riding in the horrible weather has lost its shine somewhat.
> 
> Fingers crossed he passes.


When I did my motorbike test my fingers were nearly falling off towards the end due to constant clutch use on a fairly short circuit.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My mum always puts her address on the back of letters etc.


I have a few pages of stickers from Cycling UK and various other sources for prize draw entries which I use on anything I send out by post.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My mum always puts her address on the back of letters etc.


Senders address* as the return address, mine* as the address on the front, marked not known at this address.

*Both printed on, no matching handwriting.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Feeling a bit meh today.
> Low level headache and just feeling 'not right'.
> Had 2 naps this afternoon.
> Hope I'm not going down with anything.


Cabin Fever?


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Cabin Fever?


Could be.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2020)

Brilliant.
Over 60 councils reporting new strains of Covidc.
Spreading quicker than the original one.
This is getting worse instead of better


----------



## JPBoothy (14 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We got one for 20+ years with no idea who it was from......no return address, we didn't know the names or recognise the post code. Our names on the card were correct.
> Poor peopl/person either gave up after 20+ years or died


What did you do with the Postal Orders that they had enclosed


----------



## JPBoothy (14 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Brilliant.
> Over 60 councils reporting new strains of Covidc.
> Spreading quicker than the original one.
> This is getting worse instead of better


Mmm, and London entering Tier 3 which I'm sure has nothing to do with those nice people who hold anti-anything marches every weekend! After all of the months of sacrifices that the sensible people amongst us made why on earth would they think that by removing their masks and mingling in large groups was a good idea


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Dec 2020)

I will be in tier 3 by Wednesday, 3 council districts in my part of Hertfordshire will be in tier 3 . But I have a cunning plan , just a short walk to the end of the lane I live in is the boundary to another district still in tier 2. So I’m going to buy a tent and camp in the field at the end of the lane . Matt Hancock is not going to beat me.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Brilliant.
> Over 60 councils reporting new strains of Covidc.
> Spreading quicker than the original one.
> This is getting worse instead of better


Yep and we've got Christmas to come.☹️

Government really need to cancel Christmas. Announce a five day public holiday in July. Anything but not friggin Christmas. 

Lockdown 3 coming to a town near us in January. ☹️☹️


----------



## JPBoothy (14 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> I will be in tier 3 by Wednesday, 3 council districts in my part of Hertfordshire will be in tier 3 . But I have a cunning plan , just a short walk to the end of the lane I live in is the boundary to another district still in tier 2. So I’m going to buy a tent and camp in the field at the end of the lane . Matt Hancock is not going to beat me.


If the neighbours from Tier 2 catch you taking your filthy Tier 3 carcass into their area they will be building you a Wicker Man all of your own


----------



## JPBoothy (14 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep and we've got Christmas to come.☹
> 
> Government really need to cancel Christmas. Announce a five day public holiday in July. Anything but not friggin Christmas.
> 
> Lockdown 3 coming to a town near us in January. ☹☹


Agreed.. The green light to have family get togethers is going to be totally abused isn't it..


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> If the neighbours from Tier 2 catch you taking your filthy Tier 3 carcass into their area they will be building you a Wicker Man all of your own


Thanks JP hadn’t considered that . Change of plan . I was going to buy my tent from cotswold outdoor , I’m now going to buy a camouflaged one from an ex military store .
[EDIT] Drago is bound to have a spare AK 47 I’ll see if I can borrow it.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2020)

I am glad we did the shopping today. I won't have to go again until next month. I think it will be wise to stay at home as much as possible to avoid other people. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am glad we did the shopping today.* I won't have to go again until next month. *I think it will be wise to stay at home as much as possible to avoid other people. Stay safe everyone.


Unless your grandkids come calling!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Unless your grandkids come calling!




Very true. Then it will be next week.


----------



## JPBoothy (14 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Thanks JP hadn’t considered that . Change of plan . I was going to buy my tent from cotswold outdoor , I’m now going to buy a camouflaged one from an ex military store .
> [EDIT] Drago is bound to have a spare AK 47 I’ll see if I can borrow it.


AK 47 sounds like the next strain of Covid 19. If anybody comes near just bribe them with a toilet roll and a bag of pasta.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Agreed.. The green light to have family get togethers is going to be totally abused isn't it..


Oh definitely. Our next door neighbour has been openly flouting the rules for months. Interesting thing is it's her whole family, ex husband, three children and their families all hopping in and out of whichever bubble suits them.

She has a son home from Germany at the moment. He should be self-isolating for two weeks. Is he he'll!!

Makes me cross and when the opportunity arises I'll express my opinion!!


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh definitely. Our next door neighbour has been openly flouting the rules for months. Interesting thing is it's her whole family, ex husband, three children and their families all hopping in and out of whichever bubble suits them.
> 
> She has a son home from Germany at the moment. He should be self-isolating for two weeks. Is he he'll!!
> 
> Makes me cross and when the opportunity arises I'll express my opinion!!


Put the tablet/phone down and go to sleep...


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Put the tablet/phone down and go to sleep...


When I've finished my brew......... alarm already set for 8.00!!


----------



## screenman (15 Dec 2020)

Morning all, looks like we have a night shift going on in this group. Looks like a nice bright day ahead according to the forecast, if it turns out to be true a bike ride is planned, enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2020)

Morning. Yep. Looks like a dry day for us at last. Better enjoy it as it's back to the more normal rain tomorrow


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2020)

Good morning people, forecast looks good here as well, its too dark to tell but the road looks wet so we might have had some rain in the night.


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2020)

Like inflation when a politician opens their mouth, I have risen!

Been up since 0600hrs,already done a 3 miles stroll with Lemmy. Having a new tumble drier delivered this morning (its not for us, just being delivered here becaude I'll be home) so will need to be vigilant.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

Morning. Been awake since aroubd 4 am. It is dark, but at least it isn't raining ( not yet).

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Dec 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Mrs Tenkay brought me coffee in bed this morning, I’m usually up and about but I zonked last night. Might be something to do with going for a run yesterday, only 5K but enough for me at the moment. 
@Mo1959 that puts me on day five of Marcothon 😉, if I run twice a day perhaps I’ll catch up😁
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2020)

I am back. 6 mile gentle run done....bit weary this morning. Bath had but I put too much cold in so didn't stay in for long! Bowl of fruit and fibre with sliced banana and put a bit of protein powder in the milk for the old muscles too. Don't know if it helps or just placebo effect


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

Good morning peeps.
I say, it was jolly dark when I got up at 0600. Still is in fact.

A question for you.
What is your view on exterior christmas lights ?? 
The neighbour opposite has festooned the front garden with strings of very bright multi coloured ones that, literally, flash on/off x times per second. They were left on all night.......not sure if that will be regular.
Fortunately we have decent blinds plus thick curtains. We normally just use the blinds but now have to pull the curtains.
Personally I would not dream of deliberately doing anything that could affect neighbours.
Not sure whether to say something or just pull curtains and let it be.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All. Dry here.
Nothing planned.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning peeps.
> I say, it was jolly dark when I got up at 0600. Still is in fact.
> 
> A question for you.
> ...


Flashing lights are definitely unacceptable for me.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Dec 2020)

Morning


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Christmas lights? OK in moderation if subtely done. There seems to be a competitive element with some, though. Generally, I'd rather not see houses festooned with blow up Santas and 50kW of flashing lights - it's all a bit (lot) naff. They say a lot about the sort of people who put them up.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning peeps.
> I say, it was jolly dark when I got up at 0600. Still is in fact.
> 
> A question for you.
> ...



I don't mind them as long as they're not that bright that they can be seen from the space station, personally I'd let it be, its not worth upsetting the neighbors over.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning peeps.
> I say, it was jolly dark when I got up at 0600. Still is in fact.
> 
> A question for you.
> ...




I don't mind seeing other people have lights outside their homes, but I certainly couldn't be bothered to have them myself.

And.there is a fine line between nice and god awful way overboard lights as well.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning peeps.
> I say, it was jolly dark when I got up at 0600. Still is in fact.
> 
> A question for you.
> ...



hopefully, they are not climate change warriors?


----------



## rustybolts (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. 6 mile gentle run done....bit weary this morning. Bath had but I put too much cold in so didn't stay in for long! Bowl of fruit and fibre with sliced banana and put a bit of protein powder in the milk for the old muscles too. Don't know if it helps or just placebo effect


Yes Mo , somebody told me ages ago its important to eat some protein within 90 mins after vigorous exercise to stop muscle loss. I think its true anybody know ?


----------



## screenman (15 Dec 2020)

The couple of houses in our village with a lot of lights on have charity boxes outside, they seem to do quite well with donations.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Yes Mo , somebody told me ages ago its important to eat some protein within 90 mins after vigorous exercise to stop muscle loss. I think its true anybody know ?


The trouble is that most of the research I’ve heard about in this area has either come from or been funded by those with a commercial interest in selling related products. It’s hard to assess its credibility.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> AK 47 sounds like the next strain of Covid 19. If anybody comes near just bribe them with a toilet roll and a bag of pasta.


I will be wild camping, so no toilet rolls 😱. At the moment I’m searching for a very long extension cable so I can use my microwave.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Yes Mo , somebody told me ages ago its important to eat some protein within 90 mins after vigorous exercise to stop muscle loss. I think its true anybody know ?



I vaguely remember something about eating something in the first twenty minutes after you've got off the bike, but it was a long time ago and I can't remember the details.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> The couple of houses in our village with a lot of lights on have charity boxes outside, they seem to do quite well with donations.


Ooohhh you have given me an idea .


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> I will be wild camping, so no toilet rolls 😱. At the moment I’m searching for a very long extension cable so I can use my microwave.


Nettles. Trust me, nettles are a good substitute for toilet paper.
If you can't get live nettles then brambles.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2020)

Automated email from Spa Cycles to say the bike has been despatched. I am strangely unexcited  Even wondering if I should have bothered. Hopefully when spring arrives and we finally have dry, clean roads the enthusiasm will return.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. Sky is clear, 5⁰C and promising to be a good day.

Terrible night's sleep and body feels like it's been hit by a runaway train - at least twice. Meeting a buddy for a ride at 9.30 so must dash to do my morning stretches and get ready.

I know some good lights. If we ride by I'll grab a pic.

Be good and if you can't well don't get caught!!!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I vaguely remember something about eating something in the first twenty minutes after you've got off the bike, but it was a long time ago and I can't remember the details.


The Cycling Podcast often has discussions on this with a professor of sports nutrition from one of the technical universities. He sounds credible but he’s also one of the owners I think of Science in Sport, who are themselves a long standing sponsor of the podcast.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nettles. Trust me, nettles are a good substitute for toilet paper.
> If you can't get live nettles then brambles.


No more suggestions for alternatives please . Some on here are are having breakfast .


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2020)

Only 8 days until we go to Dartmoor with the van. Can't wait to get away.
Christmas dinner in the van has become somewhat of a tradition in our house.


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nettles. Trust me, nettles are a good substitute for toilet paper.
> If you can't get live nettles then brambles.


Or a fluffy Lamb if you're quick enough to catch one. Sheepskin toilet paper, very posh.. Although I suppose that would be classed as Glamping.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Only 8 days until we go to Dartmoor with the van. Can't wait to get away.
> Christmas dinner in the van has become somewhat of a tradition in our house.


Don't forget the eggs


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Automated email from Spa Cycles to say the bike has been despatched. I am strangely unexcited  Even wondering if I should have bothered. Hopefully when spring arrives and we finally have dry, clean roads the enthusiasm will return.


First Paul SB now Mo what other financially irresponsible pensioner is going to spend the kids ,nieces and nephews , cats home inheritance money on a new bike. I hope your ashamed of your selves.


----------



## Paulus (15 Dec 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A nice sunny start to the day here. 
I have an appointment with the chiropractor at 12.30 for the 3 monthly service.
Dog walking shortly across the fields whilst MrsP does her Zoom pilates in the back room. 
Agree with @PaulSB about cancelling Christmas, not that I am a great Christmas fan anyhow.
Too many people will abuse the time, and then wonder why we are in lockdown in January.
People are allowing emotions to cloud their views.
Anyway , stay safe everyone


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Dec 2020)

Just noticed how much Saturday’s walk resembled the outline of Texas...


----------



## pawl (15 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Or a fluffy Lamb if you're quick enough to catch one. Sheepskin toilet paper, very posh.. Although I suppose that would be classed as Glamping.







Reusable if you wash it.good for the environment.The again perhaps not😖😖😖


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> First Paul SB now Mo what other financially irresponsible pensioner is going to spend the kids ,nieces and nephews , cats home inheritance money on a new bike. I hope your ashamed of your selves.


My niece and nephew are getting heehaw after disowning me following me telling my brother what I thought of him a year ago. He already got the house they are in bought for them by my dad and step mum....paid a small amount back and got let off with paying any more. Sat back and watched me struggle with helping the folks out for their final years without a single offer of help and after still being generous (or a mug) and letting him take on dad's house which he built himself and was very proud of so I decided to let my brother take it on to keep it in the family so he got much more of the inheritance than I did. Barely got a thanks and last year at Christmas, on the first anniversary of losing dad, they were in Crieff and didn't even look in to see me. Left on my own on Christmas with nothing but sad memories. He got a stinking email from me and within hours I was unfriended on Facebook and we have had no contact since. Truth obviously hurt!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just noticed how much Saturday’s walk resembled the outline of Texas...
> View attachment 563430


Not in @Mo1959 s mind it doesn't


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not in @Mo1959 s mind it doesn't


My geography knowledge isn't great so I wouldn't know if it looked like Texas or not


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning peeps.
> I say, it was jolly dark when I got up at 0600. Still is in fact.
> 
> A question for you.
> ...


I have the same but just let it be as otherwise they are good neighbours.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My niece and nephew are getting heehaw after disowning me following me telling my brother what I thought of him a year ago. He already got the house they are in bought for them by my dad and step mum....paid a small amount back and got let off with paying any more. Sat back and watched me struggle with helping the folks out for their final years without a single offer of help and after still being generous (or a mug) and letting him take on dad's house which he built himself and was very proud of so I decided to let my brother take it on to keep it in the family so he got much more of the inheritance than I did. Barely got a thanks and last year at Christmas, on the first anniversary of losing dad, they were in Crieff and didn't even look in to see me. Left on my own on Christmas with nothing but sad memories. He got a stinking email from me and within hours I was unfriended on Facebook and we have had no contact since. Truth obviously hurt!


Very sad that Mo but I imagine a common happening.
As you may recall I have PoA for the auntie and waiting for the doggy doo dahs to hit the fan when the will** is read. Even MrsD who is next of kin has no idea what's in it as I really believe in confidential meaning confidential.
**she is 95, getting over a broken hip, got Covid in hospital BUT I have a feeling she will outlive me.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My geography knowledge isn't great so I wouldn't know if it looked like Texas or not


Not a willy on this occasion then Mo?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> I will be wild camping, so no toilet rolls 😱. At the moment I’m searching for a very long extension cable so I can use my microwave.




Use it in place of toilet paper?


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2020)

Off to the docs at 10.15 for BP check.
Doggie walking afterwards.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

I am getting nervous now. I hope Jake passes his test today.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have the same but just let it be as otherwise they are good neighbours.


Yes.....I can pull the blinds and sleep (though they still woke me at 0500).
They are new(ish) neighboughrs and pleasant. Sleeping dogs and all that.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am getting nervous now. I hope Jake passes his test today.


What time is his test?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What time is his test?




Not sure. Thinks it's around 2.15 in bala.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My niece and nephew are getting heehaw after disowning me following me telling my brother what I thought of him a year ago. He already got the house they are in bought for them by my dad and step mum....paid a small amount back and got let off with paying any more. Sat back and watched me struggle with helping the folks out for their final years without a single offer of help and after still being generous (or a mug) and letting him take on dad's house which he built himself and was very proud of so I decided to let my brother take it on to keep it in the family so he got much more of the inheritance than I did. Barely got a thanks and last year at Christmas, on the first anniversary of losing dad, they were in Crieff and didn't even look in to see me. Left on my own on Christmas with nothing but sad memories. He got a stinking email from me and within hours I was unfriended on Facebook and we have had no contact since. Truth obviously hurt!


Hi Mo just read your post , I very sorry if my attempt at humour reminded you of your family rift . On a lighter note , you could use your new bike as an alternative to a Christmas tree lights tinsel etc ,keeping it shiny and new till the spring.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Not sure. Thinks it's around 2.15 in bala.


Blimey..... he will get wet then


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

I have been clearing stuff out. Old DVD's that will never be watched. Old books ajd general crap and detritus. Getting (forcing) Mr WD to move stuff for me.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. Sky is clear, 5⁰C and promising to be a good day.
> 
> Terrible night's sleep and body feels like it's been hit by a runaway train - at least twice. Meeting a buddy for a ride at 9.30 so must dash to do my morning stretches and get ready.
> 
> ...


Told you to go to sleep, but no...


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Hi Mo just read your post , I very sorry if my attempt at humour reminded you of your family rift . On a lighter note , you could use your new bike as an alternative to a Christmas tree lights tinsel etc ,keeping it shiny and new till the spring.


I suspect that’s what I will do. I hate taking a new bike out on filthy roads for its first jaunt so quite happy to wait. I will hopefully keep walking and running for the next couple of months if the legs don’t pack in!


----------



## dickyknees (15 Dec 2020)

Bore da pawb,
Sunshine and showers this morning.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Bore da pawb,Sunshine and showers this morning.
> View attachment 563461



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xOmDYt2a9Gw


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2020)

In and out of the docs in 10 minutes.
BP done. She asked whether I wanted my blood sampled. I told her that I'd have anything that was free. 
Took doggie down to Velator Quay. Very nice morning today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Yes Mo , somebody told me ages ago its important to eat some protein within 90 mins after vigorous exercise to stop muscle loss. I think its true anybody know ?



That was the received wisdom for many years. More recent research suggested replenishing within four hours is equally effective.
Don’t get conned by the “ Special super effective “ expensive drinks and supplements that are heavily advertised. A chocolate milk shake after exercise is ideal, tastes much nicer and is inexpensive.

Mrs Tenkay and I used to “ do a bit of running” and on some events a “ refuelling strategy “ was arranged before the event.
Fascinating to see the variety of foodstuffs people would chomp during a race. Bananas were a favourite as was Malt Loaf. Jam and banana sandwiches were popular too. One event saw the organiser take orders from the competitors on the track and send out to the local chip shop😁
We met some fascinating people, many of whom “ danced to a different tune “ I spoke with one Dutch lady who was rubbing some sort of liniment into her legs, when I enquired what it was she told me “ Horses Urine “ 😮😮 . Many years later I discovered that Oestrogen is extracted from the urine of pregnant mares.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> In and out of the docs in 10 minutes.
> BP done. She asked whether I wanted my blood sampled. I told her that I'd have anything that was free.
> Took doggie down to Velator Quay. Very nice morning today.
> 
> View attachment 563462


 
You should clean the lens on your camera there's two black marks on it


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My niece and nephew are getting heehaw after disowning me following me telling my brother what I thought of him a year ago. He already got the house they are in bought for them by my dad and step mum....paid a small amount back and got let off with paying any more. Sat back and watched me struggle with helping the folks out for their final years without a single offer of help and after still being generous (or a mug) and letting him take on dad's house which he built himself and was very proud of so I decided to let my brother take it on to keep it in the family so he got much more of the inheritance than I did. Barely got a thanks and last year at Christmas, on the first anniversary of losing dad, they were in Crieff and didn't even look in to see me. Left on my own on Christmas with nothing but sad memories. He got a stinking email from me and within hours I was unfriended on Facebook and we have had no contact since. Truth obviously hurt!


That's a sad tale that is probably happening in a lot of families.. I have my Blind 88yr old mum living in the attached semi and I don't think some people realise what a strain on your own family life the restrictions of caring can be. I have two sisters and one does her share 'despite having an autistic son of her own' but the other 'who has no kids, a Jag, a Range Rover and a love of foreign holidays' doesn't.. Every family seems to have one doesn't it. I had to knock a doorway through the upstairs party wall of our 2 bedroom house a few years ago (all done legally) so that my son could have his own bedroom above nana's living room as sharing a bedroom with his teenage sister 'in bunkbeds' was not ideal or fair on either of them really. The alternative was moving house but then I'm sure that the social services would not have let her stay in her house alone as she has fallen a few times already.. She still says to me "you were late in last night" and I'm a grown man 

Hence the love of my 'alone time' on my bike or fettling bikes in my garage


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Not sure. Thinks it's around 2.15 in bala.


Good luck to him.. I hope they don't make him do a hill start on the Bwlch y Groes


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That was the received wisdom for many years. More recent research suggested replenishing within four hours is equally effective.
> Don’t get conned by the “ Special super effective “ expensive drinks and supplements that are heavily advertised. A chocolate milk shake after exercise is ideal, tastes much nicer and is inexpensive.
> 
> Mrs Tenkay and I used to “ do a bit of running” and on some events a “ refuelling strategy “ was arranged before the event.
> ...


Marmalade pieces are best. To any one who does not know a piece is in some parts called a sandwich.


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> You should clean the lens on your camera there's two black marks on it


I thought it was somebody walking a lamb.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> You should clean the lens on your camera there's two black marks on it


He got the blanks the wrong way round.😊


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> That's a sad tale that is probably happening in a lot of families.. I have my Blind 88yr old mum living in the attached semi and I don't think some people realise what a strain on your own family life the restrictions of caring can be. I have two sisters and one does her share 'despite having an autistic son of her own' but the other 'who has no kids, a Jag, a Range Rover and a love of foreign holidays' doesn't.. Every family seems to have one doesn't it. I had to knock a doorway through the upstairs party wall of our 2 bedroom house a few years ago (all done legally) so that my son could have his own bedroom above nana's living room as sharing a bedroom with his teenage sister 'in bunkbeds' was not ideal or fair on either of them really. The alternative was moving house but then I'm sure that the social services would not have let her stay in her house alone as she has fallen a few times already.. She still says to me "you were late in last night" and I'm a grown man
> 
> Hence the love of my 'alone time' on my bike or fettling bikes in my garage


JP my Mum-in-law lives with Mrs JK and I, 100 with memory problems. So you’re final line struck a cord with me.


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Only 8 days until we go to Dartmoor with the van. Can't wait to get away.
> Christmas dinner in the van has become somewhat of a tradition in our house.


There is a lady on Youtube (Juliet Elliot) who does a lot of cycling on the trails around Dartmoor and it looks lovely. I've never been a fan of the Youtube Vlogger type thing but she is so upbeat and her enthusiasm for cycling and the outdoors often encourages me to get out and ride when I'm feeling a bit down and miserable.


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> JP my Mum-in-law lives with Mrs JK and I, 100 with memory problems. So you’re final line struck a cord with me.


The alone time in the garage or the "you were late last night" bit


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Marmalade pieces are best. To any one who does not know a piece is in some parts called a sandwich.


They are known as sandwiches in Darkest Peru. A big favourite with the local bears I believe.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2020)

Dry but overcast start today but sun is now out despite forecast being for rain by now.
Got another short trip out on the trike but more traffic than usual. A couple of Openreach vans stopped to wait for me passing and an idiot behind tried to overtake despite much angry gesticulating from both vans. They had to back up again and that would be them stuck behind the vans for the rest of the way into town in retaliation.
A couple of what were probably sea eagles judging by size circling at the edge of a forest area. The light was against me so not able to get enough detail to be sure.
The holiday lets seem to be arriving as different cars at some houses. The original holiday homes used to let the houses for the winter to locals who had to move into caravans for the summer but the modern lot are too greedy as more money from tourists.
A couple of local roadies passed in the opposite direction and shouted greetings. One works offshore and has long periods of home leave and gets bored. Since he is a mechanic and a whizz with bikes I get him to do anything I need done as it helps him to pass the time.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Dec 2020)

It stopped raining so went out for a muddy walk


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Dec 2020)

It’s turned out nice here,  and 6 degrees. Been for a square of West Lothian.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Good luck to him.. I hope they don't make him do a hill start on the Bwlch y Groes




. His test is in Bala, so no hill start on that thing. Thank god


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just noticed how much Saturday’s walk resembled the outline of Texas...
> View attachment 563430





Flick of the Elbow said:


> It’s turned out nice here,  and 6 degrees. Been for a square of West Lothian.
> View attachment 563472


OK l give up ,which US state is it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Dec 2020)

Just remembered, I’ve been meaning to give a big shout out to Richard Osman’s House of Games, the BBC2 alternative to the Six O’Clock News. A perfect antidote !


----------



## gavroche (15 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> . His test is in Bala, so no hill start on that thing. Thank god


Bala has a very good passe rate due to the fact that there is nothing there to fail on.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bala has a very good passe rate due to the fact that there is nothing there to fail on.




Exactly. Flatter than a flat thing.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Dec 2020)

My Nephew is a driving examiner in Boston Lincolnshire, not much in the way of hill starts there .


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bala has a very good passe rate due to the fact that there is nothing there to fail on.


Apparently you just drive up and down that long High Street and try to knock over as many English visitors as possible.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Apparently you just drive up and down that long High Street and try to knock over as many English visitors as possible.




There won't be many there now due to Covid19, so just drive up and down the high street it is then


----------



## screenman (15 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Apparently you just drive up and down that long High Street and try to knock over as many English visitors as possible.



You have Chapel Hill just outside of Boston, mind you that is real fenland and as flat as a pancake.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> That was the received wisdom for many years. More recent research suggested replenishing within four hours is equally effective.
> Don’t get conned by the “ Special super effective “ expensive drinks and supplements that are heavily advertised. A chocolate milk shake after exercise is ideal, tastes much nicer and is inexpensive.
> 
> Mrs Tenkay and I used to “ do a bit of running” and on some events a “ refuelling strategy “ was arranged before the event.
> ...



My longer rides used to be fueled by Malt Loaf.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2020)

I've had a late birthday card today, it was put in the post last Wednesday in Warrington by our eldest son, the envelope contained beer tokens as well.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> I will be in tier 3 by Wednesday, 3 council districts in my part of Hertfordshire will be in tier 3 . But I have a cunning plan , just a short walk to the end of the lane I live in is the boundary to another district still in tier 2. So I’m going to buy a tent and camp in the field at the end of the lane . Matt Hancock is not going to beat me.


If you are willing to live in a tent in this weather without electricity and proper toilets then I reckon you deserve a pint with a scotch egg!!!


----------



## gavroche (15 Dec 2020)

The pass rate in 2017/18 was 51.8% compared to 45.2% national pass rate.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2020)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Wellesbourne loop, 53 miles. It was a cracking morning for a bike ride, cold and sunny with a steady breeze, a bit mucky in the lanes but not too bad. My fixed is still not in full stealth mode, but its a lot quieter than it was, I'm going to have to talk to the LBS about replacing the rear hub bearings, sealed bearings, I popped the seals and greased them the other week and thats about all I can do with them. I stopped to water a gate post on the way out, just after I started a couple in a car pulled onto the verge behind me, I looked round and thought I've started and I cant stop, fortunately they stayed in the car and I was able get finished and move on.


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2020)

Watching Men in Black 3...... with a couple of beers and a box of chocolates.


----------



## 12boy (15 Dec 2020)

A little snow last night. This the fluffy stuff that doesn't amount to much. It will be windy this afternoon so most of this will blow away if it doesn't melt. Prolly ride downtown and get the weekly paper for Mrs 12. Ten cuidado y sea feliz.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

I am watching a film starring Ron Pearlman, about a hit man. Can't remember what it's called.


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I am watching a film starring Ron Pearlman, about a hit man. Can't remember what it's called.


Perhaps "Ron Pearlman - The Hitman"?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Perhaps "Ron Pearlman - The Hitman"?


Quite possibly


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> A little snow last night. This the fluffy stuff that doesn't amount to much. It will be windy this afternoon so most of this will blow away if it doesn't melt. Prolly ride downtown and get the weekly paper for Mrs 12. Ten cuidado y sea feliz.
> View attachment 563487


Looks lovely, but as I’m a weather wimp glad I’m not there.


----------



## screenman (15 Dec 2020)

Fixed a few dents today which I enjoyed, sore throat put a stop to a bike ride, this virus is playing games with me.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My niece and nephew are getting heehaw after disowning me following me telling my brother what I thought of him a year ago. He already got the house they are in bought for them by my dad and step mum....paid a small amount back and got let off with paying any more. Sat back and watched me struggle with helping the folks out for their final years without a single offer of help and after still being generous (or a mug) and letting him take on dad's house which he built himself and was very proud of so I decided to let my brother take it on to keep it in the family so he got much more of the inheritance than I did. Barely got a thanks and last year at Christmas, on the first anniversary of losing dad, they were in Crieff and didn't even look in to see me. Left on my own on Christmas with nothing but sad memories. He got a stinking email from me and within hours I was unfriended on Facebook and we have had no contact since. Truth obviously hurt!



It is often the way of things.

Mrs @BoldonLad has a brother who is. "a problem". He lived with his parents, until they died, so, reached the age of 50 without ever leaving home. He works (retires next year), but, does not "function" too well in many ways, cannot deal with most aspects of modern life (technology), or money management, or, even mundane things like grocery shopping. After parents died, Mrs @BoldonLad "took on the burden", while the other seven (yes, seven) watched from the sidelines. A few years ago, Mrs @BoldonLad's health deteriorated somewhat, and, it all fell to me. There are times when I need a break, the only person who ever "helps out" is another in-law (the wife of one of Mrs @BoldonLad's brothers).

My own fault I suppose, I just cannot stand by and watch someone's life unravel.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> First Paul SB now Mo what other financially irresponsible pensioner is going to spend the kids ,nieces and nephews , cats home inheritance money on a new bike. I hope your ashamed of your selves.


Errrrrr.......... irresponsible? Moi? I've taken great care to ensure my money gets put to the best possible use...........and what other use could possibly be more responsible than a bike purchase??? 😂😂

On a more serious note the kids will get the house...........if there's money in the bank I haven't enjoyed retirement enough. 😄😄


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2020)

Lovely ride today under blue skies and sunshine. It seemed ridiculously easy.......and then we turned for home..... apparently we'd had a tail wind!!! Found a new farm shop which does takeout coffee and I had a Cumberland and Black Pudding Scotch egg.......deeeeeelicious and within the rules 😄 A gentle 55 miles round the Fylde.

Sun was shining when I got in the shower. Thought I'd wash the car - after getting OUT of the shower, thank you - but it's now raining.

Tea, crumpets woodburner.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Automated email from Spa Cycles to say the bike has been despatched. I am strangely unexcited  Even wondering if I should have bothered. Hopefully when spring arrives and we finally have dry, clean roads the enthusiasm will return.


You will love it. Always hard to find motivation at this time of year. Riding or running solo takes a lot of effort just to get out of the door. 👏

Soon as the weather warms, the birds sing.......


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been for a bimble this morning, my Wellesbourne loop, 53 miles. It was a cracking morning for a bike ride, cold and sunny with a steady breeze, a bit mucky in the lanes but not too bad. My fixed is still not in full stealth mode, but its a lot quieter than it was, I'm going to have to talk to the LBS about replacing the rear hub bearings, sealed bearings, I popped the seals and greased them the other week and thats about all I can do with them. I stopped to water a gate post on the way out, just after I started a couple in a car pulled onto the verge behind me, I looked round and thought I've started and I cant stop, fortunately they stayed in the car and I was able get finished and move on.


It always happens despite not having seen a car for the last hour.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> My longer rides used to be fueled by Malt Loaf.


Indeed......excellent and full of energy. The only problem is the way it gets stuck in your teeth


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Watching Men in Black 3...... with a couple of beers and a box of chocolates.


Beer and chocolates 
I need savoury with beer.
Each to his own though innit.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

Jake failed. A major fail within 5 minutes. Very narrow road, cars parked in his side of the road he should have stopped to let the oncoming traffic have right of way. He decided there was enough room for 2 cars so basically tried to bull his way through. Immediate fail and straight back to the driving centre. He didn't even finish the test. Apparently they don't now. Any major fail within the first 20 minutes or so and they go straight back to the centre 

Silly boy.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2020)

^^^ better to learn the lesson now. He'll be OK next time.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> ^^^ better to learn the lesson now. He'll be OK next time.




Yes. He might not he so cocky next time.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

I have just managed a walk. Only 1 1/2 miles and at times I felt I was walking like an old drunk (don't say it) but I made it.
Sat in conservatory now enjoying a brandy n port.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Jake failed. A major fail within 5 minutes. Very narrow road, cars parked in his side of the road he should have stopped to let the oncoming traffic have right of way. He decided there was enough room for 2 cars so basically tried to bull his way through. Immediate fail and straight back to the driving centre. He didn't even finish the test. Apparently they don't now. Any major fail within the first 20 minutes or so and they go straight back to the centre
> 
> Silly boy.


We all have to learn Welshie. Lets hope he really has learned from it.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> We all have to learn Welshie. Lets hope he really has learned from it.




Your right and I hope so as well.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2020)

Balsall Common on my ride this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Balsall Common on my ride this morning.
> 
> View attachment 563496


Bloody hell Dave, did you take all that gear with you?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just managed a walk. Only 1 1/2 miles and at times I felt I was walking like an old drunk (don't say it) but I made it.
> Sat in conservatory now enjoying a brandy n port.


Now let me see if I've got this right? We've all passed 60, some 65, others 70 and I've a sneaking suspicion we've a couple at 75+ and perhaps an 80+

Dave is sat around drinking brandy and port at ten past four in the afternoon and at times feels like an old drunk.......

I'm saying nothing...............but Mrs P is doing something online upstairs so I've grabbed a "small" whisky......🤔🤔🤔


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Bloody hell Dave, did you take all that gear with you?



I spotted that last week on my ride back in but was passed it before I realised what it was, so I made sure I stopped and got a picture this morning.


----------



## rustybolts (15 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Or a fluffy Lamb if you're quick enough to catch one. Sheepskin toilet paper, very posh.. Although I suppose that would be classed as Glamping.


It might be classed as bestiality !


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2020)

WOW!!!!! Just popped up in my YouTube feed.......

Ghosts

Come on Bruce get these guys back on the road........soon as possible.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2020)

It arrived. That was quick. Still to put front mudguard on. Heck of a high front end even for an audax bike. Not sure whether to get it cut down a bit or just enjoy the comfort?


----------



## GM (15 Dec 2020)

That's a lovely Christmas present Mo!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Now let me see if I've got this right? We've all passed 60, some 65, others 70 and I've a sneaking suspicion we've a couple at 75+ and perhaps an 80+
> 
> Dave is sat around drinking brandy and port at ten past four in the afternoon and at times feels like an old drunk.......
> 
> I'm saying nothing...............but Mrs P is doing something online upstairs so I've grabbed a "small" whisky......🤔🤔🤔


To be fair I said I felt I was walking like an old drunk......I didn' feel like an old drunk.
Pedantic I know


----------



## GM (15 Dec 2020)

You have to ask yourself, was it worth all tending and caring. Our total crop of potatoes....


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2020)

GM said:


> You have to ask yourself, was it worth all tending and caring. Our total crop of potatoes....
> 
> View attachment 563507


Not many there. Hope they have a nice flavour. I can’t remember all the varieties dad used to grow but some definitely had much more flavour than others.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> To be fair I said I felt I was walking like an old drunk......I didn' feel like an old drunk.
> Pedantic I know


If you want an old drunk, where do I send him or her?


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It arrived. That was quick. Still to put front mudguard on. Heck of a high front end even for an audax bike. Not sure whether to get it cut down a bit or just enjoy the comfort?
> 
> View attachment 563505



Thats nice, thats one seriously high front end.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats nice, thats one seriously high front end.


Yes, a bit too high I think. Might pop it over to the bike shop and see if they can cut it down. Even closer to level with the saddle would be fine.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, a bit too high I think. Might pop it over to the bike shop and see if they can cut it down. Even closer to level with the saddle would be fine.



Yes, closer to the saddle will be good, maybe have a bike fit.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> . My fixed is still not in full stealth mode, but its a lot quieter than it was,



My On-one Pompino was definitely not in stealth mode when I fitted a new chain on worn sprocket and chainring , but a plus of lone cycling no one to complain.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It arrived. That was quick. Still to put front mudguard on. Heck of a high front end even for an audax bike. Not sure whether to get it cut down a bit or just enjoy the comfort?
> 
> View attachment 563505


Oh loverly how nice, a nice new shiny bike for Christmas ,I suppose the man from Chorley will be showing his new bike next . I’m not bitter I’m not jealous, I’m an adult, I’m above that kind of thing .


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Not many there. Hope they have a nice flavour. I can’t remember all the varieties dad used to grow but some definitely had much more flavour than others.


Manure Mo.....the flavour is all down to the manure


----------



## rustybolts (15 Dec 2020)

Mo thats one beauty of a bike , best of luck with it


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> If you want an old drunk, where do I send him or her?


Sat next to me..


----------



## Paulus (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, a bit too high I think. Might pop it over to the bike shop and see if they can cut it down. Even closer to level with the saddle would be fine.


Could you flip the stem to lower the bars?


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sat next to me..


I'll get him onto the next Chester bound train then. 

They reckon 21/2- 3 hours, so it'll be sometime next week when he gets there.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Now let me see if I've got this right? We've all passed 60, some 65, others 70 and I've a sneaking suspicion we've a couple at 75+ and perhaps an 80+
> 
> Dave is sat around drinking brandy and port at ten past four in the afternoon and at times feels like an old drunk.......
> 
> I'm saying nothing...............but Mrs P is doing something online upstairs so I've grabbed a "small" whisky......🤔🤔🤔


I had a "small" whisky about 3 months ago and only now is my digestive system nearly recovered I hope. Don't know where the age range starts but it certainly goes over 80 I am pretty sure.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> To be fair I said I felt I was walking like an old drunk......I didn' feel like an old drunk.
> Pedantic I know


I stagger a bit sometimes when walking while stone cold sober. Not a good look.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Could you flip the stem to lower the bars?


Yes. Might do that and move a couple of spacers above the stem and see how it looks.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It arrived. That was quick. Still to put front mudguard on. Heck of a high front end even for an audax bike. Not sure whether to get it cut down a bit or just enjoy the comfort?
> 
> View attachment 563505


Looks good. I prefer the top of the saddle to be level with the top of the bars but we are all different.
PS Did you clear the mantlepiece for the photo? I wouldn't dare show mine.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2020)

GM said:


> You have to ask yourself, was it worth all tending and caring. Our total crop of potatoes....
> 
> View attachment 563507


Is that just one shaw? About what I would expect from just one but mostly bigger.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

Mr WD staggers around now and again, but to be fair he suffers from Vertigo now and again.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Looks good. I prefer the top of the saddle to be level with the top of the bars but we are all different.
> PS Did you clear the mantlepiece for the photo? I wouldn't dare show mine.


I don’t like ornaments....bloody dust collectors!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Don't know where the age range starts


I’m 56 but I don’t think I’m the youngest


----------



## numbnuts (15 Dec 2020)

Just been for a walk round the village to look at the Christmas lights, all very nice, but it did nothing for me as I don't feel in the spirit of Christmas


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just managed a walk. Only 1 1/2 miles and at times I felt I was walking like an* old drunk* (don't say it) but I made it.
> Sat in conservatory now *enjoying a brandy n port*.



Hmm... less of the old is all I will say


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> *Jake failed*. A major fail within 5 minutes. Very narrow road, cars parked in his side of the road he should have stopped to let the oncoming traffic have right of way. He decided there was enough room for 2 cars so basically tried to bull his way through. Immediate fail and straight back to the driving centre. He didn't even finish the test. Apparently they don't now. Any major fail within the first 20 minutes or so and they go straight back to the centre
> 
> Silly boy.



Never mind... better luck next time ....


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t like ornaments....bloody dust collectors!




I hate ornaments as well. As you say they are just dust catchers. I hate the bloody things.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Just been for a walk round the village to look at the Christmas lights, all very nice, but it did nothing for me as I don't feel in the spirit of Christmas




That's it. Nice to hear happy people. Keep it up.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’m 56 but I don’t think I’m the youngest




I think 50's onwards is the age range. You might be the youngest.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> *Mr WD staggers around now and again*, but to be fair he suffers from Vertigo now and again.



More likely exhaustion from all of the fetching and carrying you make him do... poor chap ...


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t like ornaments....bloody dust collectors!


Mine are not necessarily ornaments. There is a jug hiding a badly finished wallpaper seam as well as a clock and a couple of flasks with yoghurt doing it's thing. At one end is a sheaf of appointment letters not all current held up by another jug. 
I am having a very brief visitation from son no 2 and his wife so a bit of cleaning might be attempted.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate ornaments as well. As you say they are just dust catchers. I hate the bloody things.


But your got a husband


----------



## GM (15 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Is that just one shaw? About what I would expect from just one but mostly bigger.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> That's all wifey's efforts, grown in a plastic box 60cm x 40cm. I think we'll just stick to tomatoes next year, much easier!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> But your got a husband




I know. He is a dust magnet as well.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

GM said:


> That's all wifey's efforts, grown in a plastic box 60cm x 40cm. I think we'll just stick to tomatoes next year, much easier!


Gone from "all our efforts" to "all wifey's efforts". Are you absolving yourself of any and all involvement in this?


----------



## GM (15 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Gone from "all our efforts" to "all wifey's efforts". Are you absolving yourself of any and all involvement in this?




I did have to wash them though, and sweep up all the spilt soil when she emptied the container.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It arrived. That was quick. Still to put front mudguard on. Heck of a high front end even for an audax bike. Not sure whether to get it cut down a bit or just enjoy the comfort?
> 
> View attachment 563505



She's a beauty. You'll have lots of fun Mo.



Juan Kog said:


> Oh loverly how nice, a nice new shiny bike for Christmas ,I suppose the man from Chorley will be showing his new bike next . I’m not bitter I’m not jealous, I’m an adult, I’m above that kind of thing .



Well you never know.......the chances of it coming indoors for a photo opportunity are slim.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Manure Mo.....the flavour is all down to the manure


You trying to make it seem as though you know your.....


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> It is often the way of things.
> 
> Mrs @BoldonLad has a brother who is. "a problem". He lived with his parents, until they died, so, reached the age of 50 without ever leaving home. He works (retires next year), but, does not "function" too well in many ways, cannot deal with most aspects of modern life (technology), or money management, or, even mundane things like grocery shopping. After parents died, Mrs @BoldonLad "took on the burden", while the other seven (yes, seven) watched from the sidelines. A few years ago, Mrs @BoldonLad's health deteriorated somewhat, and, it all fell to me. There are times when I need a break, the only person who ever "helps out" is another in-law (the wife of one of Mrs @BoldonLad's brothers).
> 
> My own fault I suppose, I just cannot stand by and watch someone's life unravel.


Having a conscience can be a burden in itself but I'd rather have one than be a totally selfish git.


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Beer and chocolates
> I need savoury with beer.
> Each to his own though innit.


He is obviously very sophisticated that @Dirk bloke


----------



## The Rover (15 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’m 56 but I don’t think I’m the youngest



Could be me at 48?


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Jake failed. A major fail within 5 minutes. Very narrow road, cars parked in his side of the road he should have stopped to let the oncoming traffic have right of way. He decided there was enough room for 2 cars so basically tried to bull his way through. Immediate fail and straight back to the driving centre. He didn't even finish the test. Apparently they don't now. Any major fail within the first 20 minutes or so and they go straight back to the centre
> 
> Silly boy.


It sounds like he is exactly what Parcelforce are looking for in a driver


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> You trying to make it seem as though you know your.....


............onions?


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> It might be classed as bestiality !


It was love at first wipe


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’m 56 but I don’t think I’m the youngest


I'm a mere child at 55


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I know. He is a dust magnet as well.



I don’t get blamed for attracting dust, but, I do, so I am told, generate crumbs


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I don’t get blamed for attracting dust, but, I do, so I am told, generate crumbs


Bloody hell. Dusty people. People that attract crumbs. What next.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2020)

It appears we have people under 60 amongst us. Is this permitted? What's the current minimum age for daft old codger?

In other news 200 beer whisky tokens arrived today.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> ............onions?


Thought they were spuds!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody hell. Dusty people. People that attract crumbs. What next.


We've got spiders that poo on the windowsill....... now that does annoy me. We have a bathroom. They're always in the bath, why can't they use the loo?


----------



## 12boy (15 Dec 2020)

Mo, I'd flip the stem and then remove some spacers. Once a stem is cut I've found it hard to grow it back, if it's now too short. Threadless stems are so easy to play with, all you need is an Allen wrench to take them apart and try different combos od stems and spacers. Unfortunately, just because we are related to people doesn't make them family. They can lose that honor by behaving like a-holes.
My ride was a treat when I'd fully expected some unpleasantness as the wind was a mere breeze and my clothing choices were about as good as it gets for December. My cell phone drained out in the cold so it didn't record the whole ride, but I m guessing maybe 18 miles, a lot better than the 12 or so I'd planned if the wind was as expected. Still hard work but lots of fun.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We've got spiders that poo on the windowsill....... now that does annoy me. We have a bathroom. They're always in the bath, why can't they use the loo?


Sides are too steep and too slippy normally for them to get back out, having fallen in.


----------



## dickyknees (15 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> maybe have a bike fit.


Good advice from @dave r


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think 50's onwards is the age range. You might be the youngest.


I thought @Drago was the babby?


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2020)

Im the wee sprog. Tetured at 47, curtently 51, 52 in February.


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Im the wee sprog. Tetured at 47, curtently 51, 52 in February.


You on the sauce?


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2020)

Me? Drunĺ on homer brewas irish stoit? Of course nt!


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Me? Drunĺ on homer brewas irish stoit? Of course nt!


Not so drunk as we think you are?


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> You on the sauce?


Tomato, brown, Worcestershire, or mint?


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2020)

Now thats a driving ban!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-55325172


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We've got spiders that poo on the windowsill....... now that does annoy me. We have a bathroom. They're always in the bath, why can't they use the loo?


What does Spider poo actually look like?


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It appears we have people under 60 amongst us. Is this permitted? What's the current minimum age for daft old codger?
> 
> In other news 200 beer whisky tokens arrived today.


Well my excuse for infiltrating your special club is quite simple really.. Young people p### me off


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> What does Spider poo actually look like?









https://www.sherlockmaintenance.com/what-does-spider-poop-look-like/


----------



## 12boy (15 Dec 2020)

Nothing in today's young people would piss me off as much as the arrogant, uneducated, stoned, selfish little turd I was when young, if I had to deal with that me now. Oh, I forgot self righteous, too. Doubt I have gotten much better although the only drink I've had in 25 years was a martini at my dad's funeral as we all enjoyed his favorite drink at his funeral.


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Now thats a driving ban!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-55325172


The original video of the incident was quite nasty. Ran into a guy and bowled him head over heels. 

Man jailed for horror road rage attack

https://www.devonlive.com/news/devon-news/exeter-driver-jailed-mowing-down-4801846


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2020)

Morning. Might get a little jog in before the rain arrives. Think I will just do the bare minimum 3 miles this morning. Over the hump once it's done. Day 16 of 31. Many have fallen away with injuries so I'm trying to have some easy days. I'll either feel stronger or be a cripple by the 31st!


----------



## screenman (16 Dec 2020)

Morning all, a great big nothing planned today so far.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, a great big nothing planned today so far.


No dents to play with?  

I can't see the rest of my day being very exciting either. I will need to wander round to the supermarket at some point and should force myself to do some housework as the place is looking neglected.


----------



## screenman (16 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No dents to play with?
> 
> I can't see the rest of my day being very exciting either. I will need to wander round to the supermarket at some point and should force myself to do some housework as the place is looking neglected.



Nope, nothing at all something will come up though.


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Dec 2020)

Whereabouts do you work screenman... [just vaguely!]

I've got to get a bonnet dint/chip and a small tailgate dent fixed before our car gets returned and the Chipsaway franchise that I've used for years are getting pricy!


----------



## screenman (16 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Where abouts do you work screen man... [just vaguely!]



Lincoln, Horncastle, Boston it is play nowadays as I really enjoy doing them.


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Dec 2020)

That's a shame!!


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2020)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
The start of another day. 
Today we have 2 new sofas being delivered by DFS. We have had instructions that the windows must be open in the room where they are going, and I must adjourn to another room whilst they are here. 
It is going to be a cloudy day, with rain later.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow wheezers.
> The start of another day.
> Today we have 2 new sofas being delivered by DFS. We have had instructions that the windows must be open in the room where they are going, and I must adjourn to another room whilst they are here.
> It is going to be a cloudy day, with rain later.
> Stay safe everyone


Were they in a sale?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Now thats a driving ban!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-55325172


Too light imo.
Throw the key away would be better.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2020)

I made an error last night
I normally stop checking on CC around 1700 and enjoy catching up over a coffee next day.
I kept peeping until late last night so have virtually no catchup left .

Visiting the auntie this morning**. Last week was the 1st allowed for months so MrsD and her sister went (they are her nieces). Apparently she said she wants to see me. She insisted that I take PoA and look after her money........very strange but she is lovely.
**they have built pods so 2 people can visit.


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2020)

Good morning all.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Dec 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Blowy and wet this morning, daughter coming around this afternoon to go for a run 🏃‍♀️
I’ll jump on the Turbo after coffee and listen to an episode of “Pilgrim” , see what William Palmer’s task is this time.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2020)

Glad I went out early. A very gentle 4 miles at the slowest possible speed just to keep it going. Rain came on just after I set off and it's really heavy now so glad it's done. Petzl head torch on charge ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

It's hammering down out there! 
Forecast to ease off later, so I might venture down to the village.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2020)

Mornin' guys and girls. Blowin' an absolute hoolie here with rain squalls for extra fun.

I need to do a supermarket run mainly for veg so in and out quickly; order a small piece of venison for Christmas, find a small pressie for a friend and one for Mrs P. 

Also need to pop over to No.2 son's house to check his tandem. I'm hearing worrying things about the cranks. Most would say BB but the frame cracked in this area a couple of years ago and was welded, the worry has to be this has failed a second time.

So a busy day ahead. Probably a plan to defrost tea from the freezer ASAP.

Really hope the new bike is ready, the current winter bike needs a new chain and cassette - urgently. Unusually I've ridden this in to the ground.


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2020)

My new hobby of winding up Daily Mail readers is going really well. A very enjoyable passtime.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> My new hobby of winding up Daily Mail readers is going really well. A very enjoyable passtime.


MrsD takes a Daily Mail.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All. Forecast wet and windy. I just have the cleaning to do today.
Yesterday we watched the concluding episode of Valhalla, very good stuff.


----------



## screenman (16 Dec 2020)

My new hobby is trying to get Jowwy to answer a question on another part of the forum.


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> MrsD takes a Daily Mail.


For news purposes I subscribe to the New York times as the most politically objective news source available. The press and media in this country are some of the most politically biased in the world, to the point where its difficult to get a simple, factual and neutral report on a story or event. Its actually quite puerile how biased our media is, and even worse that the public let them do and and take such partisan positions themselves.


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> My new hobby is trying to get Jowwy to answer a question on another part of the forum.


What, Jowwry, the bearded powerboat? What question are you asking of him?


----------



## screenman (16 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> What, Jowwry, the bearded powerboat? What question are you asking of him?



Not mentioning it in this section.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> My new hobby is trying to get Jowwy to answer a question on another part of the forum.


I noticed!


----------



## screenman (16 Dec 2020)

I have something planned, I am going to service the vacuum cleaner and the lawnmower.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> My new hobby is trying to get Jowwy to answer a question on another part of the forum.






Drago said:


> What, Jowwry, the bearded powerboat? What question are you asking of him?




He asked him what day it is.....


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2020)

Morning. It is wet and windy so I couldn't be arsed to get out of.bed as It was cosy and warm. 

Winding Jowy up. Now theres a thought. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I have something planned, I am going to service the vacuum cleaner and the lawnmower.


Just dont get them mixed up.
You could end up with a soggy vacuum and a very short carpet


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2020)

Morning again  I got out the wrong side of the bed but it was easier to open the curtains


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> My new hobby of winding up Daily Mail readers is going really well. A very enjoyable passtime.


I do that, just wait until you get banned, I hope you have more that one email address


----------



## GM (16 Dec 2020)

Morning all... Not much on today, but going to try and finish a neighbour's little job before the rain comes this afternoon. Then feet up and more Netflix.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## oldwheels (16 Dec 2020)

Today is cancelled according to Calmac. Nothing sailing so no mail, no papers and by the end of today probably no food in the coop. All the other routes seem to be sailing ok. 
Wet and windy again and forecast is showers all next week till possibly Thursday and then hail and sleet for Christmas. 
We may move to level 1 at the end of this week as long as nothing happens in the meantime. The holiday renters will be rubbing their hands with glee as they will import escapees from higher levels, illegally of course.


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Were they in a sale?


DFS always has a sale. We actually ordered them about 13 weeks back, but what with pandemics and such like , it's taken a while to get them made etc etc.


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2020)

I've just had a 'phone call from a Glasgow number, purporting to be from the HMRC telling me that if I don't respond to the call immediately, a warrant will be issued for my immediate arrest😳
I wonder if it is real?


----------



## JPBoothy (16 Dec 2020)

Blimey, and here was me sneaking into your club (as a minor) thinking everything was 'fluffy & nice' but you are just wild scary people who take pleasure in ridiculing those poor readers of the Daily Mail and that nice chap Jerry or Jowwy


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Blimey, and here was me sneaking into your club (as a minor) thinking everything was 'fluffy & nice' but you are just wild scary people who take pleasure in ridiculing those poor readers of the Daily Mail and that nice chap Jerry or Jowwy


Don't feel too sorry for him......he seems to manage to cause an argument in nearly every thread he takes part in! 

The rain has eased off so I might dash round to the supermarket. I'm a rain magnet though, so it will come back on just as I've got a hundred yards along the road ☔


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> My new hobby of winding up Daily Mail readers is going really well. A very enjoyable passtime.



Mail and Express, or "Wail and Depress" as they're often referred to. Is the Express still publishing Lady Di articles ? It seemed to be a thing with them over the years.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mail and Express, or "Wail and Depress" as they're often referred to. Is the Express still publishing Lady Di articles ? It seemed to be a thing with them over the years.


Don't forget the constant articles about how the World will end soon

then you read it and find that 'soon' is some time in the next 10,000 years to a probability of about 5%


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> MrsD takes a Daily Mail.


The innuendo possibilities.........


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The innuendo possibilities.........


My immediate thought was 'daily male'


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2020)

Right.....I'm off down the pub.


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Right.....I'm off down the pub.


You know how to kick a man when he is down, don't you.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2020)

Just came across this story. I was in hysterics 

The Sun: Golf icon Jack Nicklaus’ granddaughter Christie marries man named Todger Strunk leaving fans in hysterics.
https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/13485936/jack-nicklaus-granddaughter-todger-strunk/


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2020)

Strange "craft"* seen on radar over Wales.






*They're marked light grey on the screenshot.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Strange "craft"* seen on radar over Wales.
> View attachment 563626
> 
> 
> *They're marked light grey on the screenshot.


Flying bloomers?


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> I've just had a 'phone call from a Glasgow number, purporting to be from the HMRC telling me that if I don't respond to the call immediately, a warrant will be issued for my immediate arrest😳
> I wonder if it is real?



We will visit you, well, perhaps not actually visit, Email perhaps ....


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Flying bloomers?


He said light grey not bright pink


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2020)

Well .... that's a first.
Just had a Christmas card from our local pub landlord.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Strange "craft"* seen on radar over Wales.
> View attachment 563626
> 
> 
> *They're marked light grey on the screenshot.


They are coming to get you. Into your bunker quick.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Well .... that's a first.
> Just had a Christmas card from our local pub landlord.



We had a Christmas card and Calendar from out favourite Indian Take-Away a few years back.


----------



## GM (16 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> I've just had a 'phone call from a Glasgow number, purporting to be from the HMRC telling me that if I don't respond to the call immediately, a warrant will be issued for my immediate arrest😳
> I wonder if it is real?





That's a coincidence I had exactly the same call about a hour and half ago. I was driving at the time and had to pull over to take the call, nomally I would just ignore any number I don't recognise but I thought it might be my GP with my scan results. Blooming annoying, I may have called him something naughty!


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> He said light grey not bright pink


I said "marked light grey on the screenshot.", radar return doesn't show what colour they actually are.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> They are coming to get you. Into your bunker quick.


They're over Wales, I'm not there.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> I said "marked light grey on the screenshot.", radar return doesn't show what colour they actually are.


I know that......but that wouldn't have been funny would it


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I know that......but that wouldn't have been funny would it


How do you know what colour they were then?


----------



## oldwheels (16 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> They're over Wales, I'm not there.


They are searching all areas starting with most likely.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Dec 2020)

Have done the cleaning and been for a walk. The forecast rain seems to have passed us by but the forecast wind is very much with us. Has taken the thermometer temp up to 10 degrees but it doesn’t feel like it.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> How do you know what colour they were then?


I just know.
Welshie does not want me discussing our business with the public.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2020)

💘🥰💘


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I just know.
> Welshie does not want me discussing our business with the public.




Makes a change


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2020)

I suspect @Mo1959 and I could swap bikes and no one would notice!


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 💘🥰💘
> 
> View attachment 563669
> 
> ...




That looks nice.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Well .... that's a first.
> Just had a Christmas card from our local pub landlord.


I had a Christmas card...........once


----------



## JPBoothy (16 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Well .... that's a first.
> Just had a Christmas card from our local pub landlord.


Nice one.. You should invite him/her over for a substantial meal and then use hazard tape to mark out a seating area in the road and pass it off as a socially distanced beer garden like the crap pubs near me did in the summer


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Nice one.. You should invite him/her over for a substantial meal and then use hazard tape to mark out a seating area in the road and pass it off as a socially distanced beer garden like the crap pubs near me did in the summer




Goes to show how much time he spends down the pub.


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2020)

The Landlord of my local was on Sky news last night.
Quite a good interview. 


View: https://youtu.be/mig2j-RSDys


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I suspect @Mo1959 and I could swap bikes and no one would notice!


Oooo.....nice. I love the look of titanium. It’s almost more of a champagne colour than silver. Mine is lighter than I was expecting too. Big mud flaps! Did it come like that or have you added extra?


----------



## screenman (16 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 💘🥰💘
> 
> View attachment 563669
> 
> ...




Nice, in fact very nice.


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Dec 2020)

Mo and Paul both really nice looking bikes , and I mean that most sincerely .  But if anyone else has a new bike to show , can you save it till next week Please. 
On the Covid front my mum in law had her first jab this evening ,appointment on time and no adverse reaction .


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooo.....nice. I love the look of titanium. It’s almost more of a champagne colour than silver. Mine is lighter than I was expecting too. Big mud flaps! Did it come like that or have you added extra?


Agree about the colour, I thought it was silver when I saw the bare frame but built up it is a champagne colour. Agree mine is lighter than expected. I haven't weighed her yet but think it will come in below my current winter Dolan. I was worried about weight but I feel the benefits of being on a new bike (current winter bike is 16 years old), better gearing, tubeless will more than compensate. The plan with this bike is to cover three bases - gravel, touring and winter - all of which are slower paced. Kinesis market it as an "adventure" bike so it easily covers the first two and basically in winter anything comfy with good mudguards does the job!! The mudguards and flaps are as supplied by Kinesis - these will be off as soon as we have dry weather.

I expect her to be a slower ride, I'll find out on Friday, but my logic is/was I've got my Cervelo for the days when I need a fast road bike.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Agree about the colour, I thought it was silver when I saw the bare frame but built up it is a champagne colour. Agree mine is lighter than expected. I haven't weighed her yet but think it will come in below my current winter Dolan. I was worried about weight but I feel the benefits of being on a new bike (current winter bike is 16 years old), better gearing, tubeless will more than compensate. The plan with this bike is to cover three bases - gravel, touring and winter - all of which are slower paced. Kinesis market it as an "adventure" bike so it easily covers the first two and basically in winter anything comfy with good mudguards does the job!! The mudguards and flaps are as supplied by Kinesis - these will be off as soon as we have dry weather.
> 
> I expect her to be a slower ride, I'll find out on Friday, but my logic is/was I've got my Cervelo for the days when I need a fast road bike.


Couldn't you just use a higher gear or pedal a bit quicker if you wanted to go faster?


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2020)

There's only one Harvey Elliot.......

You don't need this lad @Dave7


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 563721


Not very far for me obviously as I never seem to get more than a couple of hours!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2020)

Morning. Damp underfoot but mild again so off for my early trot soon.

Just browsing Faceache too and see a couple of my ex-colleagues who are both younger than me, have Covid and it seems to have hit them quite hard and are taking a while to get over it so age obviously isn't a total protection from it being horrible.


----------



## screenman (17 Dec 2020)

Morning all, Aldi and Lidl today wonder what I will find in the middle isle.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Dec 2020)

morning all


----------



## Drago (17 Dec 2020)

I have risen!

Yesterday was fairly hectic with one thing and another, so today I will try and have a more relaxing day.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 563721


Dunno but I wish I'd gone there last night....... barely slept a wink.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2020)

Morning has broken........well getting there. Sky looks clear and we are forecast for clear skies, sunshine and 6⁰C. Gotta be good.

I've had the most dreadful night's sleep. Well I say sleep........ Walking day for us. A local ramble round a reservoir and taking in a couple of small nabs we haven't been up before. Around 8 miles in total.

Exercises shortly, breakfast, make picnic and then disappear to the garage for important new bike stuff. Mount pump on frame, transfer contents of saddle bag, attach lights and Wahoo mount. Then ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, Aldi and Lidl today wonder what I will find in the middle isle.


If they have GT 85 cheap can you get me 4 cans , cheers.
PaulSB we all know you have a new bike , no need to keep reminding us we’re not that gaga YET.


----------



## Paulus (17 Dec 2020)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
Another day dawns. 
All the usual things like dog walking and a bimble out on the bike to the local shops for some essentials. 
I have an appointment at the quacks for a flu jab at 2.30. MrsP had here last week after being invited. She enquired where my invitation was, and got told to get me to phone the scergery to make an appointment. 
Another busy day in paradise. Stay safe everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

Good morning. Great excitement. Today is main Bin day.

I have to go to town to post my Christmas cards but apart from that I shall be slobbing as its a tad yucky here.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

It's Groundhog Day......again.


----------



## GM (17 Dec 2020)

Morning all...Had a nice early delivery from Dunelm at 7.30, got a new TV cabinet, that'll keep me busy for a couple of hours setting it in position. Porridge first, can't rush a good job. Weather's looking good for today might even get the muddy car washed later.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2020)

9 mile run done. Hard work this morning with the usual leaden legs that have zero power and bounce in them these days. 

My next excitement of the day will be getting a set of hex keys. Lol. Sometimes I find the ones on the multi tool awkward so decided to get separate ones.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01KVLLJ84/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

I have been browsing the stock market. I have made a massive $6 dollars by dumping easyjet and buying Ocado .


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Dec 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
It’s finally stopped raining.☔️
Had a Zoom Christmas Café meeting yesterday afternoon with a group of people from our patients support group, sixteen or so scattered around the country. We all wore Christmas hats / Jumpers and I noticed several were imbibing, very decadent😀
Our granddaughter is coming for her first sleepover on Saturday while mum has a night out with friends. Mrs Tenkay and I are really excited, just like big grown up kids 😁
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All. Nothing planned for today.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

Don't all of you mock my investments . Last week I was $46 dollars down. I bought gold. You can't go wrong with gold can you? Yes. You. Can.


----------



## GM (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't all of you mock my investments . Last week I was $46 dollars down. I bought gold. You can't go wrong with gold can you? Yes. You. Can.




Buy silver, you can thank me later 


Forgot to mention earlier, we had another great evening Zooming. We invited our nieces and nephews to join us, they're scattered all over the country and a niece in Melbourne oz, great to see them all getting on well.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't all of you mock my investments . Last week I was $46 dollars down. I bought gold. You can't go wrong with gold can you? Yes. You. Can.


 
You should have asked Gordon Brown he knows all about gold


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> You should have asked Gordon Brown he knows all about gold




Yes, don't we know it. What a t**t he was.


----------



## Sterlo (17 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 9 mile run done. Hard work this morning with the usual leaden legs that have zero power and bounce in them these days.
> 
> My next excitement of the day will be getting a set of hex keys. Lol. Sometimes I find the ones on the multi tool awkward so decided to get separate ones.
> 
> ...



Try not to use the ball end if possible, I've just rounded out the hydraulic brake plug on mine (my fault as I did use the wrong size ), and had to buy a new plug (£4 for a poxy little screw!!!). The flat hex end always sits in better.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

My bins have been emptied. Wooohooo. I need some bread and a few odds and sods, and I need to post my cards. How exciting my day has become.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> There's only one Harvey Elliot.......
> 
> You don't need this lad @Dave7


There is talk about bringing him back in january but I think staying with you is better for all concerned.
MrsD fell in love** with him 1st time she saw him aged 16.
**Thats grandson type love.......he was so skillful but humble with it
4 points off playoff for Rovers I think.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Dec 2020)

Dry so far here and not much wind.
Intensive house cleaning and hoovering as son and daughter in law arriving with presents which could not be entrusted to the main carrier Menzies who seem to be getting a bit strange.
We are not going into level one on Friday but into some sort of two minus. The whole of Argyll & Bute is remaining in level two mainly due to the nuclear submarine base which is about 100 miles away from here as it covers a very large area. However the islands of which there are many are being allowed the same relaxations as the outer islands in level one so we are in a kind of limbo. Must make sense to somebody.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> 9 mile run done. Hard work this morning with the usual leaden legs that have zero power and bounce in them these days.
> 
> My next excitement of the day will be getting a set of hex keys. Lol. Sometimes I find the ones on the multi tool awkward so decided to get separate ones.
> 
> ...



Agree** with you there Mo although £26 seems expensive. Do you not have a Tool Station or Screwfix in reach.
**altering the saddle or removing/fixing the bottle cage is a real pain.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Agree** with you there Mo although £26 seems expensive. Do you not have a Tool Station or Screwfix in reach.
> **altering the saddle or removing/fixing the bottle cage is a real pain.


Good quality tools never come amiss and nothing is cheap nowadays. Mind you I got a good set from Aldi/Lidl which have served me well.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes, don't we know it. What a t**t he was.


You are allowed to say twit on here Welshie


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

You can in fact have too many tools. Mr WD has a garage and shed full of them.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Good quality tools never come amiss and nothing is cheap nowadays. Mind you I got a good set from Aldi/Lidl which have served me well.


Thats my point. I just didn't think you needed to spend that much. Not that I have bought them for yonks.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Dunno but I wish I'd gone there last night....... barely slept a wink.


Being on here at three(Any good jokes) won't have helped.


----------



## Sterlo (17 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Good quality tools never come amiss and nothing is cheap nowadays. Mind you I got a good set from Aldi/Lidl which have served me well.


I bought this set from Amazon for about £12 a few years ago, great quality and a mix of hex and torx, showing as no longer available but I'm sure there are similar ones still there.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't all of you mock my investments . Last week I was $46 dollars down. I bought gold. You can't go wrong with gold can you? Yes. You. Can.


Avoid oil for what's left of the year, and keep an eye on it from the 23rd January onwards.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2020)

A belated good morning to all.
What a night !!!
Woke at 0600 with such a headache. Honestly can't recall one like it.....sharp and fierce.
Took 2 tablets and slapped lavender on. Woke at 0830 feeling drugged. Slowly coming round now thankfully.

@Dirk a BIG question for you.
Christmas day in the caravan. Your meal will be chips and egg etc etc. 
How will you do the chips ? Chip pan or oven cook?


----------



## oldwheels (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You can in fact have too many tools. Mr WD has a garage and shed full of them.


My problem was that I had several sets of tools in different places. Workshop, boat, motorhome, and house. Now I only have a house but lots of tools except the one I really need somehow.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Dec 2020)

Sterlo said:


> I bought this set from Amazon for about £12 a few years ago, great quality and a mix of hex and torx, showing as no longer available but I'm sure there are similar ones still there.
> 
> View attachment 563738


I have some torx but they are very rarely needed. Trouble is when you do need one nothing else will do.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A belated good morning to all.
> What a night !!!
> Woke at 0600 with such a headache. Honestly can't recall one like it.....sharp and fierce.
> Took 2 tablets and slapped lavender on. Woke at 0830 feeling drugged. Slowly coming round now thankfully.
> ...


Hope you're feel better sooner rather than later.


----------



## screenman (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been browsing the stock market. I have made a massive $6 dollars by dumping easyjet and buying Ocado .



Ocado is one of my biggest customers, very quick payers.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Ocado is one of my biggest customers, very quick payers.




And their stock is going up. . Good to invest in.


----------



## screenman (17 Dec 2020)

Two pillows and a battery operated light with built in sensor was the extent of my middle isle spend.


----------



## screenman (17 Dec 2020)

I am going out for a bike ride, if I can remember how to do it.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I am going out for a bike ride, if I can remember how to do it.




Careful you don't fall off


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And their stock is going up. . Good to invest in.


You sure about those?


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A belated good morning to all.
> What a night !!!
> Woke at 0600 with such a headache. Honestly can't recall one like it.....sharp and fierce.
> Took 2 tablets and slapped lavender on. Woke at 0830 feeling drugged. Slowly coming round now thankfully.
> ...


I don't cook in the van...........MrsD does it.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I am going out for a bike ride, if I can remember how to do it.


Handlebars to the rear.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> You sure about those?
> View attachment 563742
> 
> View attachment 563743




The shares are still going up. As soon as they start to come down I will sell


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I am going out for a bike ride, if I can remember how to do it.


You can remind me if you manage.  Been a few weeks now. Roads are wet and clarty anyway so have no notion of going out at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The shares are still going up. As soon as they start to come down I will sell


Never had you down as a stock market tycoon!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

I have posted all my Christmas cards. All I have to do now is write the grandchildren cards out and wrap Mr WD's present and I'm all done..


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The shares are still going up. As soon as they start to come down I will sell


How do you trade?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> How do you trade?




I use Etoro. You can do virtual trading as well. Its quite fun.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Never had you down as a stock market tycoon!




See. I am a woman of many talents, well thats what I keep telling people


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Dec 2020)

Sterlo said:


> Try not to use the ball end if possible, I've just rounded out the hydraulic brake plug on mine (my fault as I did use the wrong size ), and had to buy a new plug (£4 for a poxy little screw!!!). The flat hex end always sits in better.



frequently broke the ball end off when I was at w*rk. Handy for getting into a partially obstructed bolt.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I don't cook in the van...........MrsD does it.


I thought I was the pedantic one on here.
OK.....how does your MrsD cook them.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My bins have been emptied. Wooohooo. I need some bread and a few odds and sods, and I need to post my cards. How exciting my day has become.


Well, when you move with the jet set, dealing in gold, shares etc, that is how it goes


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have posted all my Christmas cards. All I have to do now is write the grandchildren cards out and wrap Mr WD's present* and I'm all done..


Is that what you had him making for you!


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> See. I am a woman of many talents, well thats what I keep telling people


These things?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> These things?
> View attachment 563751




Not those kinds


----------



## numbnuts (17 Dec 2020)

My old block of garages sold for £175,000 today, I don't quite know what they are going to build there, but another block of flats could be possible, that would make parking even more tighter than it is today


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Dec 2020)

Enjoyed a very dark and gloomy couple of hours around West Lothian this morning, sun came out just as I got home. Now a bright blue sky.


----------



## screenman (17 Dec 2020)

15 miles at 13mph I will take that as I was expecting far worse.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Dec 2020)

I see that An Education is on BBC2 tonight, I love that film.


----------



## rustybolts (17 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My old block of garages sold for £175,000 today, I don't quite know what they are going to build there, but another block of flats could be possible, that would make parking even more tighter than it is today


What are you going to spend the £ 175,000 on ? think of us here, Remember its Christmas


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I see that An Education is on BBC2 tonight, I love that film.


Far From the Madding Crowd is on too. As famous as it is, I’m not sure I’ve seen it so that will do me.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Far From the Madding Crowd is on too. As famous as it is, I’m not sure I’ve seen it so that will do me.


Yes Carey Mulligan is excellent in that too.


----------



## pawl (17 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Far From the Madding Crowd is on too. As famous as it is, I’m not sure I’ve seen it so that will do me.





Watched last time it was on.I Recommend it.


----------



## pawl (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have posted all my Christmas cards. All I have to do now is write the grandchildren cards out and wrap Mr WD's present and I'm all done..





Have you enough wrapping paper left for mine.😀😀😀


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Have you enough wrapping paper left for mine.😀😀😀




I doubt it.


----------



## pawl (17 Dec 2020)

Surprise surprise Leicestershire to remain in tier three.Not a surprise really.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2020)

I've been for a bimble this morning, 54 miles, my Countesthorpe loop, conditions similar to Tuesday , mucky under foot, cold bright and sunny with a stiff breeze, great fun on the way out with the tail wind, a serious grovel into the breeze on the way back, a 14mph average on the way out and only 13mph on the way back. With the cafe's being closed I've been stopping by the roadside for ten minutes about half way round and having a cereal bar, we had run out of cereal bars today so I had a small chocolate bar, it wasn't enough, by the time I'd got to Monks Kirby on the way back my legs were fading fast, by the time I got home I was on the point of going bonk, I shall have to get some malt loaf next time I go shopping, Thats another good winter bike ride done.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Surprise surprise Leicestershire to remain in tier three.Not a surprise really.


As is all Lancashire.
Weird really......we were part of Lancashire for so many years then some bright spark decided to put us in Cheshire......so we are in tier 2.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2020)

Just outside Coventry on my way out this morning.


----------



## Paulus (17 Dec 2020)

Good afternoon all,
My flu jab has been done, the dog cost me £120 at the vets, and I went out for a ride, only 15 miles but it was such a nice afternoon I couldn't resist.
I have added some stuff to the Christmas shopping list, some things from Sainsbury's are already not available, even for next week  maybe there's a pandemic on, or Brexit is holding things up, or, it could be avian flu which is rife in eastern England 
Hey ho, now enjoying a glass of ale.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2020)

"_Did you miss me, Yeah, while I was away, did you hang my picture on your wall?..._" (Given the lack of curiosity about my absence, the answer is clearly _'NO!'_




)

I was going to post the music video here, but then remembered that the song was by Gary 'sicko' Glitter so I _won't_!

Greetings upon my return from the mid-1980s! 

My landline and broadband went down on Monday morning. I used my mobile to contact Plusnet and they did a quick diagnostic, confirmed the problem, then booked Openreach to sort it out. It has taken 3 days...

I was wondering why it was taking so long but walked to the shops last night and spotted that Openreach had dug up the pavement at my local green cable junction box. Either they had a major cable fault, or they are finally getting round to running fibre to that cabinet. If the latter, then it would have been nice to have been told that I would be cut off for 3 days!

My comment about the 1980s was inspired by my unexpected feelings of isolation, helplessness and boredom with no access to the Internet***. I have managed to cope with the Covid-19 situation really well but the last 3 days have been hard. I spoke to my sister briefly on Monday evening but other than that I have been stuck in my own little world.

Social media (including CycleChat) - nope.
Online news - no (back to using the BBC TV News channel).
Researching interesting historical, geographical, scientific subjects... no.
Computer programming advice/tips - not available.
Netflix/iPlayer/All4 - no chance.
The wonderful and awful mess that is YouTube - ha ha - not now, Col!
Check out future ride routes on Streetview - come back later.
Sports streaming... get real!
And so on...

I knew that I was heavily dependent on broadband but not having it revealed exactly how big a deal it is for me. I first got it about the time my dad died - late 2003 - and I really don't like being without it now.

*** I wasn't _completely _cut off - I have an emergency data quota of 0.5 GB on my mobile phone but I was keeping that in reserve for checking my emails and contacting Plusnet. I still used up 2/5 of that data in the 3 days.


*************



JPBoothy said:


> I think some technology is a bit too intrusive and privacy seems to be a thing of the past.. I have heard stories about 'Alexa' eaves dropping and people then getting offers pushed at them for things they haven't actually searched for. Then again that could just be me being gullible and listening to somebody's made up tale.


A simple test would be to discuss with someone where you should hide the IEDs before you carry out your attack. PS Only do this if you actually enjoy having your door broken down in the middle of the night by heavily armed men dressed in black!



Mo1959 said:


> Heck of a high front end even for an audax bike. Not sure whether to get it cut down a bit or just enjoy the comfort?


Nah... _THIS_ is a high front end on an audax bike! 






The elderly woman who owns that bike rides lots of long distance audax events, but she clearly has issues with her back. The bar setup looks really odd, but it does mean that she can continue to cycle, so I am not knocking it! (I asked her for permission to take the photo and she said that she didn't mind.)



Mo1959 said:


> Might do that and move a couple of spacers above the stem and see how it looks.


They have left the maximum length of steerer so you can experiment and get the stem exactly where you want it. I would be moving rather more than a couple of spacers! 

I only had 3 x 0.5 cm spacers on my best bike but moved them up 1 at a time until all 3 are now _above_ the stem... (I also unflipped the stem and bought a longer one. I find the new stretched out, lower position more comfortable than my old more upright one.






I put compact bars on so the distance to the drops is less than it was before, and that allows me to use the drops a lot more now.



Drago said:


> Now thats a driving ban!


Better than the usual poxy ban, but it clearly fails the '_Driving: right or privilege?_' test.

A lot of people (and the law itself) seem to regard driving as a human right, and therefore something that should be restricted as little as possible. I suggest instead that it is _privilege _granted only to those who do not abuse it. A minor abuse should result in a temporary removal of the privilege. Major abuses such as using a vehicle as a weapon with the intent to cause death or serious injury should result in a permanent removal of the privilege. Let the abusers ride bikes instead (or walk, or catch a train/bus/taxi)!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Being on here at three(Any good jokes) won't have helped.


Can't do anything round here........


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> *"Did you miss me,*_ Yeah, while I was away, did you hang my picture on your wall?..._" (Given the lack of curiosity about my absence, the answer is clearly _'NO!'_
> View attachment 563780
> )
> 
> ...


There's always

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oOUvkLIwSEw

that could have been used.

I put it down to the current situation. You could have been reading, but not replying/able to reply.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Can't do anything round here........


Not at that time in the morning.
You'll have the neighbours wondering what you were doing.

You okay?


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2020)

Very, very muddy 7 mile walk today. Decent weather till the last hour when the drizzle set. A good day. Tea and crumpets now.

Discovered our friends and neighbours are part of the national Covid-19 screening programme. They've been in it for five months, one test per month. £50 in M&S vouchers for the first test, £25 for subsequent tests EACH!! 😳


----------



## numbnuts (17 Dec 2020)

There was an article in the papers on what the Queen is having on Christmas day I posted I'm having beans on toast, these were the replies


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Just outside Coventry on my way out this morning.
> 
> View attachment 563775


Dave I’m very concerned you a appear to be carrying some unnecessary weight low down at the rear of your bike .


----------



## 12boy (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB and Mo...you may find Jan Heine's comments re larger tires with low pressure and flexible sidewalls interesting. It is his contention they are faster than narrow, hard tires in the real world, although narrow hard ones might be faster in a velodrome with a smooth track. He can be found on the Bicycle Quarterly Blog. Just sayin. The wind today is too stout for riding for me...34 mph wind now with 55 mph gusts. Supposed to get a little snow tonight but should be able to go for a little ride tomorrow. Cutting through a few inches of snow on studded tires is lots of fun.
I have a "new" bike too.....a 92 Bianchi Nyala I am attempting to rebuild. My buddy at the LBS chased the BB threads and I will see if the BB I have will go in there. Since it was a give away from the balefill it was free. If it works out I'll repaint it in the summer. 
BTW, both my sleep and my nocturnal leg cramps have improved since I began taking 400 mg of magnesium at supper time. 6 and even 7 hours of sleep have become fairly common. Maybe I am just less stressed since the Odius One will soon be leaving office. What a boil on the backside of America.
Hasta luego, compadres.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> "_Did you miss me, Yeah, while I was away, did you hang my picture on your wall?..._" (Given the lack of curiosity about my absence, the answer is clearly _'NO!'_
> View attachment 563780
> )
> 
> ...


Who are you ? Colin , no sorry can’t remember a Colin .


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought I was the pedantic one on here.
> OK.....how does your MrsD cook them.


Shoves 'em in the oven.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> "_Did you miss me, Yeah, while I was away, did you hang my picture on your wall?..._" (Given the lack of curiosity about my absence, the answer is clearly _'NO!'_
> View attachment 563780
> )
> 
> ...


I honestly can’t imagine life without internet now.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Dave I’m very concerned you a appear to be carrying some unnecessary weight low down at the rear of your bike .



It counteracts the fat lump high up in the middle of the bike.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Shoves 'em in the oven.


Ready bought oven chips then. Yummy.
We had a (still have) an actifry.
I have just done chips and sausage, took 25 minutes.....very tasty.


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Maybe I am just less stressed since the Odius One will soon be leaving office. What a boil on the backside of America the World.


FTFY


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2020)

@Dirk the chips we just had were Aldi triple cooked in beef dripping.
More expensive than normal frozen chips but very very nice. If you want a special chrimbo lunch I recommend them.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Dec 2020)

Have finished Waverley, very enjoyable. Am now attempting Kate Mosse’s Labyrinth for the second time, gave up on it as too confusing after a few chapters the first time. But needs must...


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not at that time in the morning.
> You'll have the neighbours wondering what you were doing.
> 
> You okay?


Thank you classic, kind of you to ask. I'm absolutely 100% other than being tired!!! Just recently I've started waking around 1.30/2.00am. My problem is my mind starts to work and then it's really hard to sleep again.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2020)

@12boy - yes I'm experimenting which much lower pressures. I'm running 35mm tyres on this bike. Friends who run the same have a minimal contact with the road until they manoeuvre so lower pressures work. I'm starting off at 4 bar which is +/- 60psi.

Magnesium is interesting. I don't have any of the issues it's suggested this supplement can address. I do like the thought it has a calming effect on the mind as mine is too active. 

Sounds like you take it 4-5 hours ahead of going to bed? How long after starting to use it did you start to see an improvement?


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy - yes I'm experimenting which much lower pressures. I'm running 35mm tyres on this bike. Friends who run the same have a minimal contact with the road until they manoeuvre so lower pressures work. I'm starting off at 4 bar which is +/- 60psi.
> 
> Magnesium is interesting. I don't have any of the issues it's suggested this supplement can address. I do like the thought it has a calming effect on the mind as mine is too active.
> 
> Sounds like you take it 4-5 hours ahead of going to bed? How long after starting to use it did you start to see an improvement?


I take it every day, but more for cramp. Doesn’t help me sleep sadly.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> *Ready bought *oven chips then. Yummy.
> We had a (still have) an actifry.
> I have just done chips and sausage, took 25 minutes.....very tasty.


He never mentioned anything about buying them!!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> He never mentioned anything about buying them!!


You are not suggesting our Dirk would nick a bag of frozen chips are you


----------



## pawl (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I doubt it.





pawl said:


> Have you enough wrapping paper left for mine.😀😀😀





welsh dragon said:


> I doubt it.





Come on.A Rolex watch only takes a tiny bit of paper


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> You are not suggesting our Dirk would nick a bag of frozen chips are you


When the chips are down..........


----------



## pawl (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Very, very muddy 7 mile walk today. Decent weather till the last hour when the drizzle set. A good day. Tea and crumpets now.
> 
> Discovered our friends and neighbours are part of the national Covid-19 screening programme. They've been in it for five months, one test per month. £50 in M&S vouchers for the first test, £25 for subsequent tests EACH!! 😳




My daughter and her partner have been in the screening program for some time Looks like money for old rope


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> When the chips are down..........


You wait 'til the fish are up.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2020)

As promised........... it's a goody.....


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2020)

So in theory there are 10-12m people ahead of me in the vaccine queue. I should get jabbed at some point between 24/02/21 and 13/03/21.

Vaccine Calculator. 

It will ask to install but you can ignore this.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

This is when I might get it, or not as the case may be


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So in theory there are 10-12m people ahead of me in the vaccine queue. I should get jabbed at some point between 24/02/21 and 13/03/21.
> 
> Vaccine Calculator.
> 
> It will ask to install but you can ignore this.


Just checked . SNAP.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

I won't hold.my breathe


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> As promised........... it's a goody.....
> View attachment 563841


Seriously OTT. Theres parts of our street that are like the Blackpool illuminations.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I should get jabbed at some point between 24/02/21 and 13/03/21.





Juan Kog said:


> Just checked . SNAP.


Me too.

Looks like a trip to Devon with my bike next summer. 

(My sister will be a month or two behind me so I had better wait for her to catch up. Her kids are in their 20s so they ought to be ok. Assuming that it will be allowed by the rules in force then, of course!)


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Very, very muddy 7 mile walk today. Decent weather till the last hour when the drizzle set. A good day. Tea and crumpets now.
> 
> Discovered our friends and neighbours are part of the national Covid-19 screening programme. They've been in it for five months, one test per month. £50 in M&S vouchers for the first test, £25 for subsequent tests EACH!! 😳


Yes, one of my Pals and his wife are on that wheeze.

Oldest daughter is getting £50/hr for giving COVID Vaccine, one day per week.

If the vaccine program lasts as long as predicted up thread, she will be able to retire. 

Some money pouring out.


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Just checked . SNAP.


Me too.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So in theory there are 10-12m people ahead of me in the vaccine queue. I should get jabbed at some point between 24/02/21 and 13/03/21.
> 
> Vaccine Calculator.
> 
> It will ask to install but you can ignore this.


28/01/2021 for me


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So in theory there are 10-12m people ahead of me in the vaccine queue. I should get jabbed at some point between 24/02/21 and 13/03/21.
> 
> Vaccine Calculator.
> 
> It will ask to install but you can ignore this.


Based on your profile, there are between 6,029,525 and 9,926,645 people in front of you in the queue for a COVID vaccine across the UK.

📅 Given a vaccination rate of 1,000,000 a week and an uptake of 70.6%, you should expect to receive your vaccine between 28/01/2021 and 24/02/2021.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Based on your profile, there are between 6,029,525 and 9,926,645 people in front of you in the queue for a COVID vaccine across the UK.
> 
> 📅 Given a vaccination rate of 1,000,000 a week and an uptake of 70.6%, you should expect to receive your vaccine between 28/01/2021 and 24/02/2021.


Interesting. No.2 son is adult, Downs Syndrome and came up with the same result. We shall see.....


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Interesting. No.2 son is adult, Downs Syndrome and came up with the same result. We shall see.....


Can't have the flu jab, which if it's a requirement, rules me out of getting this one.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I won't hold.my breathe


You can have mine....not sure I want it. Lol.

I have just watched Far from the madding crowd. I had seen it, but it is good enough to watch again.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You can have mine....not sure I want it. Lol.
> 
> I have just watched Far from the madding crowd. I had seen it, but it is good enough to watch again.


That's two going spare.
Wonder if we can sell our space in the "queue"?


----------



## JPBoothy (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Can't do anything round here........


Blimey, somebody cut him off again quick. I'm exhausted after reading all of that 

Further to my luddite type comment on technology, why on earth does anybody 'who isn't a photographer' need to buy a drone?


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The shares are still going up. As soon as they start to come down I will sell


Closing(London) price down on yesterday!
2,220.00 -62.00 (2.72%)

Vanilla has a value than silver this year. Chocolate demand has grown during lockdowns, worldwide. Or is that during worldwide lockdowns?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Closing(London) price down on yesterday!
> 2,220.00 -62.00 (2.72%)
> 
> Vanilla has a value than silver this year. Chocolate demand has grown during lockdowns, worldwide. Or is that during worldwide lockdowns?




I may have a look at chocolate tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have a look at chocolate tomorrow


Not chocolate! Vanilla which is used in the production of chocolate.


----------



## postman (17 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Who are you ? Colin , no sorry can’t remember a Colin .


That's because his name is not Colin it's Coalin.As in the American geezer.


----------



## 12boy (17 Dec 2020)

PaulSB...it kinda crept up on over a week. About a week after I began with it the foot and leg cramps occurred less and less frequently.
Mo, it didn't help me sleep at first because I took my vitamins and the magnesium with breakfast. It was only when taking it after supper, which in our house can be 8:30-9, that I noticed my sleep was improved. Took a week for that too. I have no trouble going to sleep initially, but I wake up several times most nights and take a whiz, and then I start fretting about any number of things, and can't get back to sleep for a long time, if ever. Now I fall back asleep pretty quickly. I also think knowing sleep will return before long relaxes me and instead of clenching my jaw and muttering "gotta get back to sleep" over and over, I just sink back into sleep.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2020)

They're getting closer to you Mo.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> That's because his name is not Colin it's Coalin.As in the American geezer.


I always thought that was a bit of an odd way of pronouncing it. In fact, for years I thought that General Powell actually had a different spelling for his first name!


----------



## numbnuts (18 Dec 2020)

Morning


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning


Good night!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Closing(London) price down on yesterday!
> 2,220.00 -62.00 (2.72%)
> 
> Vanilla has a value than silver this year. Chocolate demand has grown during lockdowns, worldwide. Or is that during worldwide lockdowns?


Should be:

Chocolate demand has grown worldwide during lockdowns.

Though if I'm going to be a total pedant it should be:

Chocolate demand grew worldwide during lockdowns


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I may have a look at chocolate tomorrow


I look at chocolate every day..........😄


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2020)

Good morning all.
The weather forecast for today is dull, dull dull, and damp.

Dog walking and a bit of tidying up in the garden. I need to prune what is left of the Rose's, some still have flower buds on them. The Fuchias also need to be cut back. They were in flower until a couple of weeks back, a heavy frost one night got them.

On the vaccine front, I have between 18-24million in front of me, so will possibly get between April and May next year. I did get a text yesterday saying I would be contacted when my time is due.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Drago (18 Dec 2020)

Like a fascist politician in Italy, I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You can have mine....not sure I want it. Lol.
> 
> I have just watched Far from the madding crowd. I had seen it, but it is good enough to watch again.


I have gone through life thinkimg it was called "Far From the Maddening Crowd".
It was only yesterday that MrsD corrected me


----------



## screenman (18 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> This is when I might get it, or not as the case may be
> 
> View attachment 563847



I am the same but if we become morbidly obese we will get it faster.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2020)

G'day cobbers and may it be VERY good to all retirees.
My day is.......
1. Aldi dash 07.45
2. Haircut booked for 09.30
3. Trip to Frodsham where I am meeting my Brother. He decided he wants a bird spotting scope and asked my advice. I have a top quality one I haven't used for ages so am letting him have it.
After that I have no idea


----------



## screenman (18 Dec 2020)

Morning all, we both went back to sleep after the alarm went off, very wet and noisy outside all night which kept waking me up.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2020)

Good morning. Weather sounds quite placid but too dark to see. Slept until 5.45 which is a huge improvement on last few nights.

We're having our end of year ride today. Five of us meeting up for a 45 miler, toasting the year's riding with bacon and egg barns, cake and coffee at our favourite cafe. Should get home before the rain forecast from 2.00pm. Rain also forecast at 11.00 but should be sheltering near the cafe then.

A bit of shopping later for Mrs P's present and magnesium.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Dec 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
I’ve been following the COVID jab jabber on here and just checked, it’s estimated early January for me, 
With regard to the £50 per hour for administering the shot, I wonder how many patients per hour they are expected to inoculate?
Windy and wet again, but it’s Friday, the weekend approaches 
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I am the same but if we become morbidly obese we will get it faster.




Chocolate and other crap it is then


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2020)

Good morning. It is so dark here. No rain thank god and the wind has died down somewhat, for now anyway.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2020)

Morning. I was in much earlier but nobody was about strangely! 

7.2 mile run done. Unbelievably mild out there. Currently in double figures.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Tis that there Fish Friday again. 
Blimey, the weeks are going quickly!



ColinJ said:


> I always thought that was a bit of an odd way of pronouncing it. In fact, for years I thought that General Powell actually had a different spelling for his first name!


I used to think his name was Colon Bowell. 



Dave7 said:


> He decided he wants a bird spotting scope ........


Is that to compliment his flashers mac?


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> I’ve been following the COVID jab jabber on here and just checked, it’s estimated early January for me,
> With regard to the £50 per hour for administering the shot, I wonder how many patients per hour they are expected to inoculate?
> Windy and wet again, but it’s Friday, the weekend approaches
> Have a peaceful day folks 👍


I believe each “slot” is 6 minutes, but, presumably there is also allowance for “comfort breaks”.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2020)

Sometimes I wonder how I function. This is a typical screenshot of my sleep and I think it's being generous as it says I was in light sleep at times when I remember looking at the clock!


----------



## Sterlo (18 Dec 2020)

My take on the magnesium debate, I've been taking it for about 6 months now, it's definitely helped with my restless leg problem I suffered with, especially at night. The sleep is a little better, but it's never been my strong point anyway. I take a split dose morning and night totalling just over 400mg,

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07XF522VZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2020)

Wet and windy here now and its set in for the day as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wet and windy here now and its set in for the day as well.


Rain is due here later...maybe around lunchtime. ☔


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, one of my Pals and his wife are on that wheeze.
> 
> Oldest daughter is getting £50/hr for giving COVID Vaccine, one day per week.
> 
> ...


My Niece is a junior Doctor up in Cumbria and was recently getting a ridiculously high hourly rate for covering other peoples shifts during sickness/holiday periods but then this week she was sent home early because the hospital had too many Doctors  

She's my Niece and I love her dearly and wish her well but, I can't understand how there can be such a vast difference in a wage structure anywhere. I know the NHS is a very emotive subject and clearly in need of more funding so please don't jump down my throat as this is only my personal opinion but, the NHS 'like many industries' must just haemorrhage money through basic bad management rather than its problems being solely down to the lack of a sufficient budget. I work for a large global company and have done for a long time now (30yrs) so have no axe to grind with the company itself as it has paid my way but over the past 10yrs I can see that the trend is now more about image than efficiency and the policy is to recruit highly qualified Managers from externally rather than promoting the experienced people from within. I know that 'fresh eyes' can see things that 'the old hands' may be blinkered to but the high flyers from business school 'with more degrees than a thermometer' may improve a company image but in most cases they have a long term personal plan to 'better themselves' and will always have one eye on the next best thing and bigger salary which IMO is not displaying the characteristics of a person who is willing to roll up their sleeves and set about making improvements.

Oops sorry, that was a bit serious for this happy forum but phew I feel better now


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Dec 2020)

It's chucking it down, Mrs Tenkay has cancelled her gym session and is opting to do some Pilates following a YouTube Channel.
I'm wondering about the marvels of technology, who knew that by ordering an Ethernet adaptor from Amazon so I could troubleshoot my Wifi issues would result in the said issues resolving themselves? 
The postman delivered an early Christmas Present yesterday, a "Coffee Arabica" plant in an oversized coffee cup style plant pot. I'll be brewing coffee from my own beans in about four years time  
Stay dry folks ☂


----------



## GM (18 Dec 2020)

Morning all... Asda delivery done. I must have been first on their drop off list, spot on 8 o/c.

Not much else on today, Netflix saves the day!


----------



## oldwheels (18 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> My Niece is a junior Doctor up in Cumbria and was recently getting a ridiculously high hourly rate for covering other peoples shifts during sickness/holiday periods but then this week she was sent home early because the hospital had too many Doctors
> 
> She's my Niece and I love her dearly and wish her well but, I can't understand how there can be such a vast difference in a wage structure anywhere. I know the NHS is a very emotive subject and clearly in need of more funding so please don't jump down my throat as this is only my personal opinion but, the NHS 'like many industries' must just haemorrhage money through basic bad management rather than its problems being solely down to the lack of a sufficient budget. I work for a large global company and have done for a long time now (30yrs) so have no axe to grind with the company itself as it has paid my way but over the past 10yrs I can see that the trend is now more about image than efficiency and the policy is to recruit highly qualified Managers from externally rather than promoting the experienced people from within. I know that 'fresh eyes' can see things that 'the old hands' may be blinkered to but the high flyers from business school 'with more degrees than a thermometer' may improve a company image but in most cases they have a long term personal plan to 'better themselves' and will always have one eye on the next best thing and bigger salary which IMO is not displaying the characteristics of a person who is willing to roll up their sleeves and set about making improvements.
> 
> Oops sorry, that was a bit serious for this happy forum but phew I feel better now


My sister in law was a senior nurse on a cardiac ward dealing mostly with transplant patients. A manager was appointed over the whole department who had previously been manager of a shoe factory with no medical experience. He set about rationalising the spares she carried in stock such as bone catheters. She normally kept 3 in stock and without consulting her reduced the stock to one. Big barney when she really needed them and she resigned in disgust and took early retirement.


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's chucking it down, Mrs Tenkay has cancelled her gym session and is opting to do some Pilates following a YouTube Channel.
> I'm wondering about the marvels of technology, who knew that by ordering an Ethernet adaptor from Amazon so I could troubleshoot my Wifi issues would result in the said issues resolving themselves?
> The postman delivered an early Christmas Present yesterday, a "Coffee Arabica" plant in an oversized coffee cup style plant pot. I'll be brewing coffee from my own beans in about four years time
> Stay dry folks ☂


You'll have a plantation and be selling to McDonalds in 10yrs


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> G'day cobbers and may it be VERY good to all retirees.
> My day is.......
> 1. Aldi dash 07.45
> 2. Haircut booked for 09.30
> ...


If you slowed down whilst there, you'd have seen the one Aldi had on offer, complete with tripod.

Too late now though.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Dec 2020)

Wet miserable day here and high winds all morning. Boats are on amber for the middle of the day sailings.
Looking out when I got up it was still dark but could see a long tow going down the sound with two tugs in attendance. I wonder how they will fare in the Firth of Lorne with this high wind.
New texts in from Calmac. They are sending another boat on a delayed run from Oban and then directly to Colonsay. Other sailings now cancelled. I am not planning on going anywhere anyway. 
Son and DIL arrived yesterday but forgot some of the shopping I asked for. All is not lost as a friend is going over next week with a car and can collect it.


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> My sister in law was a senior nurse on a cardiac ward dealing mostly with transplant patients. A manager was appointed over the whole department who had previously been manager of a shoe factory with no medical experience. He set about rationalising the spares she carried in stock such as bone catheters. She normally kept 3 in stock and without consulting her reduced the stock to one. Big barney when she really needed them and she resigned in disgust and took early retirement.


That is terrible for her to be forced from a job that I'm sure that she 'used' to enjoy.. I am definitely starting to sound like my parents now as the phrase "it's a greedy world" pops into my head on a daily basis. I have never been a person who is impressed by anothers possessions or wealth and would like to see a more fair wage structure for all as certain people have some very difficult/dirty jobs to perform and get looked down upon because they are not in a smart suit or are perceived by others to lack education when in fact they are probably very happy in that role. I always tell my kids that every job is important or it wouldn't exist. If we didn't have people doing the 'dirty' jobs then we would have more than Covid to worry about.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2020)

I was in Bedworth Tesco's about a quarter to nine, half an hour earlier than usual, the schools are finished round here now, made getting out early a lot easier, supermarket shop done, Coventry market next, now having a  and a mince pie.


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> That is terrible for her to be forced from a job that I'm sure that she 'used' to enjoy.. I am definitely starting to sound like my parents now as the phrase "it's a greedy world" pops into my head on a daily basis. I have never been a person who is impressed by anothers possessions or wealth and would like to see a more fair wage structure for all as certain people have some very difficult/dirty jobs to perform and get looked down upon because they are not in a smart suit or are perceived by others to lack education when in fact they are probably very happy in that role. I always tell my kids that every job is important or it wouldn't exist. If we didn't have people doing the 'dirty' jobs then we would have more than Covid to worry about.


Very true words. There is nothing wrong at all with bettering/improving yourself, but, if you are happy doing what you do then why not carry on doing it. I was on the railways for 44 years, 39 of those as a driver. I was asked many times to go for promotion, but I really enjoyed what I did.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> You'll have a plantation and be selling to McDonalds in 10yrs



We already have a Coffee Grinder that we purchased after Mrs Tenkay inadvertently ordered six packets of Coffee Beans instead of the ground coffee that we usually buy. I'm considering moving the plant from the lounge to the spare upstairs office / box room as I've read that Coffee grown at altitude is more flavoursome.☕


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Very true words. There is nothing wrong at all with bettering/improving yourself, but, if you are happy doing what you do then why not carry on doing it. I was on the railways for 44 years, 39 of those as a driver. I was asked many times to go for promotion, but I really enjoyed what I did.


Same here. I have turned down offers of promotion many times and the reason that I give everytime was that I was happier 'and more useful IMO' being a foot soldier than as a Captain. Sadly the 'happy' jobs don't always pay the bills do they.. My happiest job was working behind a bar in an old style working mens/womens club 35yrs ago as the customers were the interesting 'pensioner' type that had great tales to tell from when they were young and really did have very little but were now happy amongst their friends playing Cards and Dominoes over a Stout. No aggression or bad language just a happy few hours swapping tales and comparing aches & pains


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> We already have a Coffee Grinder that we purchased after Mrs Tenkay inadvertently ordered six packets of Coffee Beans instead of the ground coffee that we usually buy. I'm considering moving the plant from the lounge to the spare upstairs office / box room as I've read that Coffee grown at altitude is more flavoursome.☕


Yes, I believe that certain types of plants really flourish if grown in the loft under heat lamps but just don't advertise them on a card in the local Post Office window or you may get a visit from the local law enforcement during the night


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Dec 2020)

I've been hearing a lot more "Nee Naws" over the last few days. We're about 100 Metres from a main road so the sound from the sirens tends to carry. Hopefully It's just that I'm tending to notice them more, rather than an increase in Emergencies.


----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. Another horrible weather day today, rain, wind, dull, so looks like another day by the fire and possibly playing some games.
Take care everyone.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2020)

Just got back from doggie walk on Croyde beach. 40+mph winds and horizontal rain. 
Doggie's been wet sandblasted.
Not a happy pooch.
Off down to the village in an hour, or so, for a spot of luncheon. 🦈🍟🍻


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2020)

Wow. Its gone really dark here. I have had to turn the light on. And its rainingagain.


----------



## pawl (18 Dec 2020)

Went to M&S food hall at 9 AM Bought a Colin The Caterpillar Christmas cake For the grand kids not for me of course and few other odds and sods.Not to busy.


Edit Forgot I bought some Tunnocks wafers Just had one with my cuppa


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All, have done the supermarket run, all very fraught as cases shoot up again here. Lothian is now being described as the covid hotspot of Scotland, having now overtaken Glasgow. I imagine this is being caused by Christmas shopping trips and Christmas socialising.
In other news I started on Labyrinth last night and realised it wasn’t the book I was thinking of, I have indeed read it before and enjoyed it. But it must have been over ten years ago so I’m sure it will be just as enjoyable to now read it again.
I think the one I started and abandoned must have been Cloud Atlas, I don’t know why I was confusing them.


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Went to M&S food hall at 9 AM Bought a Colin The Caterpillar Christmas cake For the grand kids not for me of course and few other odds and sods.Not to busy.


So that's where Colin dissapeared to. He has been posing for Bakers to make cakes of him. You had better open the box and check that there was no inappropriate moulding going on before showing it to the Grand kids


----------



## oldwheels (18 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> That is terrible for her to be forced from a job that I'm sure that she 'used' to enjoy.. I am definitely starting to sound like my parents now as the phrase "it's a greedy world" pops into my head on a daily basis. I have never been a person who is impressed by anothers possessions or wealth and would like to see a more fair wage structure for all as certain people have some very difficult/dirty jobs to perform and get looked down upon because they are not in a smart suit or are perceived by others to lack education when in fact they are probably very happy in that role. I always tell my kids that every job is important or it wouldn't exist. If we didn't have people doing the 'dirty' jobs then we would have more than Covid to worry about.


I have no idea what bone catheters are for but apparently when you need one you really do need one. Sometimes the first one fails and a replacement is needed ASAP hence the need for two and the third one is in case it is needed before more can be got. They are apparently very expensive hence the new manager making savings with no idea what he was doing.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> If you slowed down whilst there, you'd have seen the one Aldi had on offer, complete with tripod.
> 
> Too late now though.


I already have that one .
For the money it is decent but comes nowhere near the Opticron.
One is what ? 40 quid and the other is £650 so no surprise there.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2020)

That'll do......


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2020)

Just started watching a film i recorded. The shape of water.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> That is terrible for her to be forced from a job that I'm sure that she 'used' to enjoy.. I am definitely starting to sound like my parents now as the phrase "it's a greedy world" pops into my head on a daily basis. I have never been a person who is impressed by anothers possessions or wealth and would like to see a more fair wage structure for all as certain people have some very difficult/dirty jobs to perform and get looked down upon because they are not in a smart suit or are perceived by others to lack education when in fact they are probably very happy in that role. I always tell my kids that every job is important or it wouldn't exist. If we didn't have people doing the 'dirty' jobs then we would have more than Covid to worry about.


Have to say, I have always wondered why eg toilet cleaners don't command much higher wages. After all its a job not many people actually WANT to do.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Same here. I have turned down offers of promotion many times and the reason that I give everytime was that I was happier 'and more useful IMO' being a foot soldier than as a Captain. Sadly the 'happy' jobs don't always pay the bills do they.. My happiest job was working behind a bar in an old style working mens/womens club 35yrs ago as the customers were the interesting 'pensioner' type that had great tales to tell from when they were young and really did have very little but were now happy amongst their friends playing Cards and Dominoes over a Stout. No aggression or bad language just a happy few hours swapping tales and comparing aches & pains


I had a really good** job with a good company. They were medium sized Co, part of a large group that was, in turn owned by Shell.
** by good I mean interesting and pleasing.
My MD was being promoted and I was offered his job. I didn't even think, I immediately declined it. I enjoyed my job, earned enough and saw the pressure he was under.....no thank you.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 563894
> 
> 
> That'll do......


Best one yet Dirk......it looks superb.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I had a really good** job with a good company. They were medium sized Co, part of a large group that was, in turn owned by Shell.
> ** by good I mean interesting and pleasing.
> My MD was being promoted and I was offered his job. I didn't even think, I immediately declined it. I enjoyed my job, earned enough and saw the pressure he was under.....no thank you.


Not a situation I even came close too. I was clearly marked out as not promotion material from the start.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Dec 2020)

You would think that a military aircraft would have a name more menacing, or at least heroic...
*New Wedgetail surveillance fleet to be based at RAF Lossiemouth*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-55351077


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2020)

Puddin'...


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Not a situation I even came close too. I was clearly marked out as not promotion material from the start.


Right place right time to some extent.
I joined the company to try and promote a new range of products that had failed. I believed in the product, was given free reign, got stuck in and it took off.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2020)

Just got a card from my mummy and £200. That'll do.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Dec 2020)

This is the Christmas card we’ve just received from MrsF’s cousin in Aberdeenshire. Printed from oil on mdf done by his wife Fiona. She keeps Italian greyhounds, this one is called Lottie. What a talent she has.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Someones been a lucky boy! I had the back wheel off my fixed and in the LBS to have its bearings replaced, sealed hub, when I was putting the tyre and tube back, fitting the wheel and adjusting the chain I spotted something, then muttered "oh s***.
> 
> 
> View attachment 563852
> ...


Found this on the fettling thread .Another example of the power of Dave‘s track sprinter thighs . I agree a new chain needed , much cheaper than reconstructive dentistry .


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Just got a card from my mummy and £200. That'll do.


Everyone round to WD's for drinkies.....oh 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Just got a card from my mummy and £200. That'll do.


I like your mummy.
Could you give me her phone number please ?


----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 563894
> 
> 
> That'll do......


Sorry but that doesn't do it for me. I don't wish to spoil your appetite so enjoy.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Puddin'...
> 
> View attachment 563896


1st thing MrsD said was "its got a head on it".
Looks good.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Sorry but that doesn't do it for me. I don't wish to spoil your appetite so enjoy.


Why ???
It looks a bit dark for my taste but at least has a good head.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 1st thing MrsD said was "its got a head on it".
> Looks good.


'Twas!


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why ???
> It looks a bit dark for my taste but at least has a good head.


Can't beat dark ale at this time of year.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Everyone round to WD's for drinkies.....oh 🤔


ONLY for those in the same tier.😷


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2020)

I just watched a documentary on Netflix called Icarus. It was made a couple of years back, but it shows how the Russian sports federation and the Russian government colluded into the systematic doping program of their athletes across all sports.
It starts off with an amateur American cyclist who wants to experiment with doping to see what if any effect it would have and tries to enlist various anti doping officials to oversee the experiment. It leads on to the world wide ban on Russian athletes.
It is well worth a watch


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Just got a card from my mummy and £200. That'll do.


I hope it was a cheque, not ten £20 notes! 



Juan Kog said:


> Found this on the fettling thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a similar problem going up a 7% local hill on my singlespeed bike. Fortunately, I heard the ticking noise and got off before the chain came apart!






And this time on my best bike...






That was 4 years ago.

I think those are the only 2 chains that I have broken. I must be getting stronger with age...


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I hope it was a cheque, not ten £20 notes!
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem going up a 7% local hill on my singlespeed bike. Fortunately, I heard the ticking noise and got off before the chain came apart!
> ...




It is cash.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2020)

Inaugural ride on the Kinesis completed with much piss taking by the assembled company - I DO love my pensioner buddies.

Verdict? Yep, it's going to do all it was specced for. Good winter bike, gravel will be comfortable and controlled partly due to position but mainly tyres and wheels, will make a good tourer due to comfort and a huge array of locations to attach bags etc.

Climbing is different. Some climbs I got gear selection bang on but with others I made a mess of it and recovery is always difficult. Practice needed.

Might change the seat post to push me back by 0.5-1.00cm. Riding 35mm at 60psi is a revelation, so comfortable, I'll try 55psi on Sunday.

Christmas shopping next.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> It is cash.


Lucky that you didn't get a dishonest temporary Christmas postie!

I've had cards in the past with half-opened envelopes, so somebody had peeked inside...


----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Why ???
> It looks a bit dark for my taste but at least has a good head.


1- I can't stand mushy peas.
2- Fish in batter doesn't agree my me.
3- The whole lot looks very dry.
But, hey, taste and colours are a very personal thing.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Lucky that you didn't get a dishonest temporary Christmas postie!
> 
> I've had cards in the past with half-opened envelopes, so somebody had peeked inside...




My mum gets me sister to send it by special delivery. It always gets here without any trouble.


----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Might change the seat post to push me back by 0.5-1.00cm. Riding 35mm at 60psi is a revelation, so comfortable, I'll try 55psi on Sunday.
> 
> Christmas shopping next.


More likely to get punctures on deflated tyres though. My bikes have 23 and 25 mm tyres on 100 psi minimum. Can't remember the last time I had a puncture.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Inaugural ride on the Kinesis completed with much piss taking by the assembled company - I DO love my pensioner buddies.
> 
> Verdict? Yep, it's going to do all it was specced for. Good winter bike, gravel will be comfortable and controlled partly due to position but mainly tyres and wheels, will make a good tourer due to comfort and a huge array of locations to attach bags etc.
> 
> ...


It’s nice to know your happy with the new bike . But I’m sorry , I think your both reckless and totally irresponsible taking that lovely new bike out on it’s first outing this time of year.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My mum gets me sister to send it by special delivery. It always gets here without any trouble.


That sounds a bit safer, but a cheque would be safer still!

Old folk have their own ways though...

PS It is quite funny being in my mid-60s and referring to '_old folk_'. When I was a child/teenager, I would definitely have considered someone of my age as being old. Now I think of 60-70ish as '_late middle age_', 70ish-80ish as being '_oldish_', 80ish-90ish as being '_old_', and 90ish+ as being '_very old_'. Anybody over 100 who can still move about under their own steam and talk sense, is ancient, but doing pretty well - _Captain Tom_ being a classic example!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> More likely to get punctures on deflated tyres though. My bikes have 23 and 25 mm tyres on 100 psi minimum. Can't remember the last time I had a puncture.


You are not taking tyre size into account... 60 psi on a 23mm tyre is a _low _pressure. It is moderately _high _on a 35mm tyre!


----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You are not taking tyre size into account... 60 psi on a 23mm tyre is a _low _pressure. It is moderately _high _on a 35mm tyre!


Good point but I didn't take into consideration.


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I hope it was a cheque, not ten £20 notes!
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem going up a 7% local hill on my singlespeed bike. Fortunately, I heard the ticking noise and got off before the chain came apart!
> ...


A snapped chain can be a horrible experience can't it. I have only had 1 go on me and I was on the flat but standing up to start a bit of a sprint. My man bits hit the top tube/stem (ouch!) and the bottom peddle shot around 'after my foot unclipped' and somehow struck the back of my thigh as I was falling leaving a long wide bruise resembling a map of Cyprus. I was right outside my childrens junior school at the time so could only manage a few mild phrases such as 'damn blast and oh deary me how unfortunate'


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I like your mummy.
> Could you give me her phone number please ?


What a strange thing to say


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That sounds a bit safer, but a cheque would be safer still!
> 
> Old folk have their own ways though...
> 
> PS It is quite funny being in my mid-60s and referring to '_old folk_'. When I was a child/teenager, I would definitely have considered someone of my age as being old. Now I think of 60-70ish as '_late middle age_', 70ish-80ish as being '_oldish_', 80ish-90ish as being '_old_', and 90ish+ as being '_very old_'. Anybody over 100 who can still move about under their own steam and talk sense, is ancient, but doing pretty well - _Captain Tom_ being a classic example!



I agree with you on the age thing totally, so I am middle aged. Perfect


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That sounds a bit safer, but a cheque would be safer still!
> 
> Old folk have their own ways though...
> 
> PS It is quite funny being in my mid-60s and referring to '_old folk_'. When I was a child/teenager, I would definitely have considered someone of my age as being old. Now I think of 60-70ish as '_late middle age_', 70ish-80ish as being '_oldish_', 80ish-90ish as being '_old_', and 90ish+ as being '_very old_'. Anybody over 100 who can still move about under their own steam and talk sense, is ancient, but doing pretty well - _Captain Tom_ being a classic example!


Like you I’m in the mid sixties . Sometimes when I’m out cycling, I do wonder if some people look and think 
” look at that silly old fart he should dress and act his age”.


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Not a situation I even came close too. I was clearly marked out as not promotion material from the start.


But content I'm sure


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I like your mummy.
> Could you give me her phone number please ?


It was probably a 'stay away from me' payment!


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> .....
> I know the NHS is a very emotive subject and clearly in need of more funding so please don't jump down my throat as this is only my personal opinion but,* the NHS 'like many industries' must just haemorrhage money through basic bad management rather than its problems being solely down to the lack of a sufficient budget.* I work for a large global company and have done for a long time now (30yrs) so have no axe to grind with the company itself as it has paid my way but over the past 10yrs I can see that the trend is now more about image than efficiency and the policy is to recruit highly qualified Managers from externally rather than promoting the experienced people from within. I know that 'fresh eyes' can see things that 'the old hands' may be blinkered to but the high flyers from business school 'with more degrees than a thermometer' may improve a company image but in most cases they have a long term personal plan to 'better themselves' and will always have one eye on the next best thing and bigger salary which IMO is not displaying the characteristics of a person who is willing to roll up their sleeves and set about making improvements.
> 
> Oops sorry, that was a bit serious for this happy forum but phew I feel better now



You will not get any argument from me on that view!

In the days I worked (sorry for mentioning that word), I was a self employed IT Contractor, I did several assignments in various NHS Trusts (or, whatever they were called at the time), the levels of waste and miss-management was unbelievable.

My youngest daughter was, until recently, a Phlebotomist in the NHS, They had a recruitment drive, and, recruited more Phlebotomists than they needed. She eventually left due to boredom.

Mrs @BoldonLad was a Nurse (SRN), in the NHS, again, experienced unbelievable levels of waste.

On of my nieces is a Junior Doctor, in Hampshire. During the "first wave", when the media had everyone "clapping for the NHS", she was bored stiff, and reading books to fill her time, because all "routine" treatment had been juts about stopped.

The NHS may be an excellent idea, but, we kid ourselves that it is "world beating".

All IMHO, of course.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Found this on the fettling thread .Another example of the power of Dave‘s track sprinter thighs . I agree a new chain needed , much cheaper than reconstructive dentistry .



I wish they were ! New chain's been ordered, along with a new tyre, the condition of of the beading on the back tyre was cause for concern, it had already spent a year on the front and was getting near the end of its life, I was hoping it would last the winter but thats unlikely.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> But content I'm sure


Not at all I’m afraid. I was a square peg in a round hole. I’m glad that I’m out of it now.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good point but I didn't take into consideration.


I run about 60 psi on my CX bike. I would prefer to go for 55psi on the road but I got a pinch puncture on a rock on this ride...


















... so I added 5 psi after that.

55 psi would be more comfortable on the road, and 65 psi would give more protection on the rough stuff but is too uncomfortable. 60 psi is a good compromise for me.



JPBoothy said:


> A snapped chain can be a horrible experience can't it. I have only had 1 go on me and I was on the flat but standing up to start a bit of a sprint. My man bits hit the top tube/stem (ouch!) and the bottom peddle shot around 'after my foot unclipped' and somehow struck the back of my thigh as I was falling leaving a long wide bruise resembling a map of Cyprus. I was right outside my childrens junior school at the time so could only manage a few mild phrases such as 'damn blast and oh deary me how unfortunate'


It was not a _snapped _chain, but a _slipped _chain that caused my worst ever crash...



Spoiler: WARNING - gruesome injury description!



My worst crash came during _The Duncroft Avenue Sprint Time Trial_ in 1969. Don't bother trying to look it up though folks - it was only me and a bunch of teenage mates messing about...

We were bored of hanging about the local streets so someone suggested that we have a bike race. The trouble was, we only had one bike between us - my short-ars* mate's 5-speed/1-speed racer. It was 5-speed in the sense that it had 5 sprockets and a derailleur to change between them. 1-speed in the sense that the gear cable had broken and was wrapped round a seat stay and held in place by a clothes peg. Improvised British Engineering at its finest!

The race was on but since we only had one bike, it had to be a time trial. Duncroft Avenue is slightly uphill and there is line-of-sight for a couple of hundred yards. The start line was at a lamppost at one end of the road, the finish line in front of a lamppost at the other end where stood both the starter and timekeeper (a single spotty oik with a wristwatch).

Each competitor would line up at the start and wait for the starter to wave him off. The starter transmogrified into the timekeeper by the time each competitor got to the finish.

The first few rounds were close-fought and eventually it all came down to one last race. I think I should have been awarded the win there and then because the bike was far too small for me. I'm pretty much like Big Mig, Sean Yates, and Tom Boonen - in height, just minus the muscles and talent on a bike. But no, we had to have one final round didn't we... !

My mates put up PBs and I was last off. I hurtled from the start at the kind of speed that only an over-sized teenager on an under-sized bike can manage. Surely the win was on? Well it might have been, but a minor rut in the road surface had other ideas... I hit the rut while powering at full-speed out of the saddle and felt a shockwave judder through the frame of the bike. It was all too much for the temporary clothes-peg gear-repair...

My memory of events goes into Sam Peckinpah slow-mo mode here ! The clothes-peg fell off and there was a twanging noise as the severed gear cable came loose. The chain lost tension as the rear derailleur went walkabout. My body became weightless for a few moments as I launched forwards. In mid-trajectory I smacked my right knee into the handlebar stem but ignored the pain of that because I was rather more concerned with where my helmetless-head was going. In fact it was destined for a close-encounter-of-the-tarmac-kind but fortunately I seem to have a thick skull. Emergency braking was now required so I dug my left shoulder down hard onto the road surface and that eventually did the trick. I actually slid across the finish line but the damn timekeeper was distracted by my screams and forgot to look at his watch. Drat - I could have had 'em all !

I was helped to my feet my mates. They were all looking at my shoulder in a "So _that's_ what they're made of!" way which I found distracting so I took a look myself. Once I came out of the faint, my mates were kind enough to help me to my feet again and then... a strange wailing sound erupted from my body. It was pretty scary, I can tell you!

Being a fickle teenager, I'd completely lost interest in the results of our race by then. _Let's reduce a big strong 13 year old to a lanky little boy crying for his mummy_ - I was good at that!

So there I was with my shirt ripped off and covered in blood. It would be a major understatement to call my injuries road rash. I looked like a specimen from _The World's Most Gruesome Autopsies - Ever!_ A big flap of flesh was lolling to one side of my shoulder and revealing some white bits with sort of gory red stuff on them. I've no idea what all that was but it seemed like a good idea to frighten my mother with it so I ran home and got her to take a look. She was so impressed that she wanted to show it off to people at the local hospital's A & E (or Casualty Department as they used to call them in those days) but I told her that it wasn't necessary. She tried to persuade me to go but I didn't want to so she cleaned the wound out with hot water and sterilised it by tipping a bottle of iodine into it - would the fun never stop!

My shoulder hurt for months after that and I had to wear an improvised sling. I'm now convinced that I had broken my collar bone but I won't ever know for sure since I didn't bother seeking medical advice at the time. I've got some nice scars to show for it.


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> You will not get any argument from me on that view!
> 
> In the days I worked (sorry for mentioning that word), I was a self employed IT Contractor, I did several assignments in various NHS Trusts (or, whatever they were called at the time), the levels of waste and miss-management was unbelievable.
> 
> ...


In the very few times that I have needed them though (A+E, a fall down the stairs and a Hernia Op) I cannot fault the staff at all but unfortunately when anybody has a gripe about the 'NHS' they all get tarred with the same brush despite the comments being aimed at the hierarchy and not those who actually do the work. We know and respect you though


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> More likely to get punctures on deflated tyres though. My bikes have 23 and 25 mm tyres on 100 psi minimum. Can't remember the last time I had a puncture.



My bikes are on 25's, I run at 70psi front and 75psi rear, any higher and I'm in danger of rattling my fillings out, and I find the higher pressure slows me down.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> .....
> PS It is quite funny being in my mid-60s and referring to '_old folk_'. When I was a child/teenager,* I would definitely have considered someone of my age as being old.* Now I think of 60-70ish as '_late middle age_', 70ish-80ish as being '_oldish_', 80ish-90ish as being '_old_', and 90ish+ as being '_very old_'. Anybody over 100 who can still move about under their own steam and talk sense, is ancient, but doing pretty well - _Captain Tom_ being a classic example!



Speaking as a 73 year old, I think you need to revise your definitions, may I suggest:

60-70ish as '_youngster'_, 70ish-80ish as being '_middle aged'_, 80ish-90ish as being '_late middle age_', and 90ish+ as being _'elderly'._

If I make it to 80, it will be necessary to revise again


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Like you I’m in the mid sixties . Sometimes when I’m out cycling, I do wonder if some people look and think
> ” look at that silly old fart he should dress and act his age”.


I had a young woman lean out of the passenger side window to heckle me from an overtaking car...

"_Phwoar - nice *rse, mate!_"

Closely followed by howls of laughter as the occupants of the car spotted my grey hair and gnarly face...

"_Oh Jeez, he's an OLD MAN!_"


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> In the very few times that I have needed then though (A+E, a fall down the stairs and a Hernia Op) I cannot fault the staff at all but unfortunately when anybody has a gripe about the 'NHS' they all get tarred with the same brush despite the comments being aimed at the hierarchy and not those who actually do the work. We know and respect you though



Same here, I have had NHS treatment (heart attack), Mrs @BoldonLad has had NHS treatment for Gallstones, Cancer and Mini-Stroke, no complaints. But, we have also both experienced French and Spanish Health system, when on extended holidays, using our EHIC card, equally good treatment. NHS is good, IMHO, that does not mean it cannot be improved. 

A bit serious, all this talk for this thread, my apologies, normal service will be resumed....


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> 1- I can't stand mushy peas.
> 2- Fish in batter doesn't agree my me.
> 3- The whole lot looks very dry.
> But, hey, taste and colours are a very personal thing.


But apart from that you liked it yes ???


----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> But apart from that you liked it yes ???


The table looks nice.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That sounds a bit safer, but a cheque would be safer still!
> 
> Old folk have their own ways though...
> 
> PS It is quite funny being in my mid-60s and referring to '_old folk_'. When I was a child/teenager, I would definitely have considered someone of my age as being old. Now I think of 60-70ish as '_late middle age_', 70ish-80ish as being '_oldish_', 80ish-90ish as being '_old_', and 90ish+ as being '_very old_'. Anybody over 100 who can still move about under their own steam and talk sense, is ancient, but doing pretty well - _Captain Tom_ being a classic example!


Colin
Can I say fcuk off on here


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Colin
> Can I say fcuk off on here


I'm sure that I will be adjusting the age ranges upwards again in 5 years time when my age begins with a '7'!


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Same here, I have had NHS treatment (heart attack), Mrs @BoldonLad has had NHS treatment for Gallstones, Cancer and Mini-Stroke, no complaints. But, we have also both experienced French and Spanish Health system, when on extended holidays, using our EHIC card, equally good treatment. NHS is good, IMHO, that does not mean it cannot be improved.
> 
> A bit serious, all this talk for this thread, my apologies, normal service will be resumed....


Sorry, I think it was me who started it but I'll blame it on my youth as I am not retired yet 

But at least you can have an opinion here without getting your head bitten off


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> In the very few times that I have needed them though (A+E, a fall down the stairs and a Hernia Op) I cannot fault the staff at all but unfortunately when anybody has a gripe about the 'NHS' they all get tarred with the same brush despite the comments being aimed at the hierarchy and not those who actually do the work. We know and respect you though


Been in hospital more times than I like in recent years but generally have high praise for them. Odd nurse I could fall out with but very few.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'm sure that I will be adjusting the age ranges upwards again in 5 years time when my age begins with a '7'!



So, you are a "youngster"


----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Same here, I have had NHS treatment (heart attack), Mrs @BoldonLad has had NHS treatment for Gallstones, Cancer and Mini-Stroke, no complaints. But, we have also both experienced French and Spanish Health system, when on extended holidays, using our EHIC card, equally good treatment. NHS is good, IMHO, that does not mean it cannot be improved.
> 
> A bit serious, all this talk for this thread, my apologies, normal service will be resumed....


The downfall of the NHS is the waiting time for " minor" operations and regular check ups, otherwise no complaints. The nurses are highly committed,caring and very professional.


----------



## 12boy (18 Dec 2020)

Interesting posts today....
I've often felt the jobs that are the hardest or most unpleasant pay the least. However, in the 35 years at Social Security, going from a Claims Rep to a District Manager for the state of Wyoming, the job that I enjoyed the most was taking claims and making sure my claimants understood as much as they could about how the programs work. After retiring the first time I came back to the claims job for a 3 year program while getting my pension plus a salary. The money was good but the total freedom from responsibility for others and taking claims was really fun. Please, Brer Fox, don't throw me in the briar patch! I will say the hardest thing about being a state manager wasn't dealing with the staff or the public but upper level executives whose decisions were political, not practical. Screw them and the horses they rode in on.
Had a little snow last night and it was the heavy wet kind that is so good for your back when shovelling. Still, we desperately need the moisture and I hope this soaks in and doesn't blow away per usual.
I always enjoy your chat about the NHS. We really need affordable health care in this country. There are many here who simply don't have access to decent care through no fault of their own and that is wrong. 
That's a pic of my deck this morning. Gotta clear a path for the pooch who doesn't like to plant her nethers in the snow.






Enough ranting... be safe and well.


----------



## 12boy (18 Dec 2020)

You know you are old when you approach a door along with a young lady who smiles at you and holds the door for you.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> You know you are old when you approach a door along with a young lady who smiles at you and holds the door for you.


And when someone on the tube offers you a seat..........


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I had a young woman lean out of the passenger side window to heckle me from an overtaking car...
> 
> "_Phwoar - nice *rse, mate!_"
> 
> ...


One of our female club members said to me THIS year "You look like a 30 year old........from behind!!" 😄😄😄


----------



## pawl (18 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Like you I’m in the mid sixties . Sometimes when I’m out cycling, I do wonder if some people look and think
> ” look at that silly old fart he should dress and act his age”.





Act your shoe size not your age


----------



## pawl (18 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I had a young woman lean out of the passenger side window to heckle me from an overtaking car...
> 
> "_Phwoar - nice *rse, mate!_"
> 
> ...





If that happened to me approaching the big 80 I would suggest that she discuss her eye sight problems with Mr Cummings and see if he can recommend a decent optician


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> You know you are old when you approach a door along with a young lady who smiles at you and holds the door for you.


Did you dream that?  Believe it or not we had an incident at work when a chap held the door for a female colleague and she was really annoyed with him and accused him of implying that 'as a women she was incapable of opening her own doors'


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> One of our female club members said to me THIS year "You look like a 30 year old........from behind!!" 😄😄😄


But a 30yr old what?


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2020)

Christmas caravan essential supplies in stock.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Dec 2020)

Our postal service works odd hours. Much depends on weather and ferry services so today the ferries were off for a large part of the day but the post keeps on delivering on arrival.
Todays mail has just arrived about 20 minutes ago just before 8 o'clock. This is not just due to Christmas rush but is normal practice. I doubt they get paid overtime.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Believe it or not we had an incident at work when a chap held the door for a female colleague and she was really annoyed with him and accused him of implying that 'as a women she was incapable of opening her own doors'


If somebody reacted like that to me I would tell her that I hold doors open for people of all ages, genders, races, and orientations - it is called '_simple courtesy_'.

If I were in a foul mood that day, I might go further and suggest that the reason someone might consider her to be a judgemental fool had nothing whatsoever to do with her being a woman...


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> The shares are still going up. As soon as they start to come down I will sell


Have you sold yet?


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> If somebody reacted like that to me I would tell her that I hold doors open for people of all ages, genders, races, and orientations - it is called '_simple courtesy_'.
> 
> If I were in a foul mood that day, I might go further and suggest that the reason someone might consider her to be a judgemental fool had nothing whatsoever to do with her being a woman...


Absolutely right.. There is such a things as manners and I will always offer to help a lady/women because I was born in the time of chivalry and NOBODY will change that in me. It makes me fume the way the current generation swear in front of women and children as if it was totally acceptable which it most definitely is not.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sometimes I wonder how I function. This is a typical screenshot of my sleep and I think it's being generous as it says I was in light sleep at times when I remember looking at the clock!
> View attachment 563884


03:47, I was watching the police outside.


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Christmas caravan essential supplies in stock.
> View attachment 563951


So that's what your neighbours meant when they said you had been seen taking a blonde into the Caravan


----------



## screenman (18 Dec 2020)

Trying to watch the newest Grand Tour, paint drying would be more interesting.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> My Niece is a junior Doctor up in Cumbria and was recently getting a ridiculously high hourly rate for covering other peoples shifts during sickness/holiday periods but then this week she was sent home early because the hospital had too many Doctors
> 
> She's my Niece and I love her dearly and wish her well but, I can't understand how there can be such a vast difference in a wage structure anywhere. I know the NHS is a very emotive subject and clearly in need of more funding so please don't jump down my throat as this is only my personal opinion but, the NHS 'like many industries' must just haemorrhage money through basic bad management rather than its problems being solely down to the lack of a sufficient budget. I work for a large global company and have done for a long time now (30yrs) so have no axe to grind with the company itself as it has paid my way but over the past 10yrs I can see that the trend is now more about image than efficiency and the policy is to recruit highly qualified Managers from externally rather than promoting the experienced people from within. I know that 'fresh eyes' can see things that 'the old hands' may be blinkered to but the high flyers from business school 'with more degrees than a thermometer' may improve a company image but in most cases they have a long term personal plan to 'better themselves' and will always have one eye on the next best thing and bigger salary which IMO is not displaying the characteristics of a person who is willing to roll up their sleeves and set about making improvements.
> 
> Oops sorry, that was a bit serious for this happy forum but phew I feel better now


Too many chiefs and no-where near enough Indians.

Each chief trying to prove that they can do their job better than any other chief. Current chief executive of the local trust was print works manager for a neighbouring council. He has no idea what it takes to do the job. But he is good at passing the buck.


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Trying to watch the newest Grand Tour, paint drying would be more interesting.


I think the choice of anything new on tv has almost been exhausted now as the actors have been isolating for so long.


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Too many chiefs and no-where near enough Indians.
> 
> Each chief trying to prove that they can do their job better than any other chief. Current chief executive of the local trust was print works manager for a neighbouring council. He has no idea what it takes to do the job. But he is good at passing the buck.


It doesn't even seem to matter if you do a good job or bad these days because you'll still get a pay-off..


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Interesting posts today....
> *I've often felt the jobs that are the hardest or most unpleasant pay the least.* However, in the 35 years at Social Security, going from a Claims Rep to a District Manager for the state of Wyoming, the job that I enjoyed the most was taking claims and making sure my claimants understood as much as they could about how the programs work. After retiring the first time I came back to the claims job for a 3 year program while getting my pension plus a salary. The money was good but the total freedom from responsibility for others and taking claims was really fun. Please, Brer Fox, don't throw me in the briar patch! I will say the hardest thing about being a state manager wasn't dealing with the staff or the public but upper level executives whose decisions were political, not practical. Screw them and the horses they rode in on.
> Had a little snow last night and it was the heavy wet kind that is so good for your back when shovelling. Still, we desperately need the moisture and I hope this soaks in and doesn't blow away per usual.
> I always enjoy your chat about the NHS. We really need affordable health care in this country. There are many here who simply don't have access to decent care through no fault of their own and that is wrong.
> ...


Having been a s**t stirrer*, I can say the fella driving the vehicle got paid more than I did.

*Not a job to be doing if you're expecting a lift back home.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2020)

We do things proper in Lancashire


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2020)

Morning


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning


If it's morning, where's the sun?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2020)

Time to go to bed and play 30 minutes of computer puzzles before lights out...

Oh, I started reading a book this morning. I'll read another few pages of that too, but that will start sending me to sleep so I won't get far!


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Time to go to bed and play 30 minutes of computer puzzles before lights out...
> 
> Oh, I started reading a book this morning. I'll read another few pages of that too, but that will start sending me to sleep so I won't get far!


This morning as in Today, or this morning as in Yesterday?


----------



## screenman (19 Dec 2020)

Morning all, last bit of Christmas shopping to do today so Doncaster here we come. If I go out on the bike today it will be extremely fast in one direction judging by the noise outside, I would also come back wet.


----------



## 12boy (19 Dec 2020)

First there were the assumptions
And then the Plan was made
And when it was presented unto the workers a darkness came over their faces and they sayeth unto their supervisors 
"This plan is heinous bull sh*t and it stinketh"
And the supervisors went unto their managers and they sayeth unto their managers
"This plan has mightily impressed the workers who sayeth that it is very powerful and contains that which aids plant growth"
And the managers went unto their directors and they sayeth unto their directors
"This plan hath the support of all the employees and will increase productivity"
And tbe directors went unto the executives and sayeth unto the executives 
" This powerful plan will increase our profits and secure unto us a larger market share"
And the executives sayeth unto each other
"This plan is wise and good....make it so"


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Did you dream that?  Believe it or not we had an incident at work when a chap held the door for a female colleague and she was really annoyed with him and accused him of implying that 'as a women she was incapable of opening her own doors'


Now that IS sad..... when a male cannot show courtesy to a female.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Christmas caravan essential supplies in stock.
> View attachment 563951


Where are the fish n chips ??


----------



## rustybolts (19 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You can have mine....not sure I want it. Lol.
> 
> I have just watched Far from the madding crowd. I had seen it, but it is good enough to watch again.


Reading Thomas Hardy is a joy , his books are treasures to be delved into and reread every few years, Under the Greenwood Tree is a lovely read. Jude the obscure is not christmas fare though


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2020)

Hello gang .
Woke at 05.30 for a pee (better than not waking for a pee).
Decided I was awake so came down stairs, did all the bits n bobs then enjoyed a coffee.
Now listening to our Tony with SoTS.
Feeling quite good today after a couple of crap days..... I actually feel hungry so that has to be a good sign .
Some sport on tv..... my team has a lunchtime kickoff and then the golf.


----------



## screenman (19 Dec 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2020)

Morning. 5 mile plod done. Another 5 tomorrow would see me at 40 miles for the week. Haven't run that weekly distance since I was in my late thirties! Sadly, it no longer feels as easy as it did then!


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2020)

Like President Trump's man vegetables when Stormy Daniels is in the room, I have risen!


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2020)

good morning everybody.


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Off down to the caravan first thing, to put the leisure battery back and check all systems.
Will take doggie with us and give her a walk on the way back.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Now that IS sad..... when a male cannot show courtesy to a female.




Some women are just daft.


----------



## JPBoothy (19 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> View attachment 563998


That's what you get for peeping through windows you pervert


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2020)

Morning. It's dark. Ltd. the weekend. That's all i have for now. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Some women are just daft.


I love old fashioned manners and courtesy. It's lovely to see a man walking on the outside on pavements and the older men giving a little tip of their hat, etc.


----------



## JPBoothy (19 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I love old fashioned manners and courtesy. It's lovely to see a man walking on the outside on pavements and the older men giving a little tip of their hat, etc.


And long shall manners, courtesy and chivalry live on


----------



## Paulus (19 Dec 2020)

Good morning all, 
It's dark and raining this morning so far, and due to be like it most of the day. 
My Christmas shopping is almost done. Just some wrapping paper to get and it's completed. 
Just had a message from Sainsburys to say that the Turkey crown that was substituted because the turkey crown I had ordered was now out of stock, is now out of stock so they are substituting a whole turkey
Turkey crowns seem to be in short supply .
Another day in paradise


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2020)

Carry on doing it gents. As Mo says, old fashioned curtesy never goes out of fashion.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2020)

........and it's ☔ Oh well, another cuppa and go through for a comfy seat and swap to the iPad. Lol


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2020)

It's


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2020)

Ssshhh. its not raining here. Well not yet that is.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ssshhh. its not raining here. Well not yet that is.


It’s heading your way!


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Dec 2020)

Good Morning fellow retirees,
I was looking at my weather app and saw that we would be rain free until 11:00 - ish. Glanced out the window at the heavy rain ( which was just a brief shower ) I had a weather App that pulled in information from hobbyist weather stations as well as the usual sources, it showed a map of where your closest weather station was and I discovered one just half a mile or so from home. It's something I looked into as a sort of Hobbyist project but never went further.
Granddaughter sleepover possibly cancelled due to her arriving home from nursery with the sneezes. Final decision to be made later.
As I type, the sun has broken through so I'm off out for an amble.

Stay safe, dry and warm folks ☂


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s heading your way!
> 
> View attachment 564001




I know. In fact I can hear it now. And the skies are really dark as well.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2020)

Good day! The sky is blue and the sun is all shiny. Woke around 5.00am but went back to sleep till 8.55. Result.

Morning exercises next, breakfast and clean the car. Have promised to help a friend fit her mudguards so must pop out to do that later.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All, rain first thing but it seems to be clearing now. Planning on a walk.


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Carry on doing it gents. As Mo says, old fashioned curtesy never goes out of fashion.





Male or female dose t matter to me I will hold the door open.When I was a nipper mum would always give up my seat when on the bus to a women or an elderly adult What a good boy I was 😇😇😇


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Dec 2020)

I've just had an email from the local Council, we've had a bike hire scheme here for a while ( Beryl Bikes ) and apparently it's been quite successful. I did notice lots of hire bikes heading for the Prom in the summer months, I'm not out and about in busy areas as much as I was so there may be many more than I've observed.
The Email was to inform people that there is to be a trial of Electric Scooters commencing in the New Year.
You have to be registered with " Beryl Bikes", be over the age of 18 and have a full Driving Licence.
You can use them on roads and cycle ways but not on the pavement.
It's going to be interesting to see how this develops.
The e-scooters will provide an innovative, emission-free transport option for both residents and visitors to the area. The Beryl hire e-scooters can be ridden on all existing public roads in Bournemouth and Poole as well as on the expanding network of signed cycle lanes and cycle/shared-use facilities. They cannot be used on pedestrian pavements.
This snippet from the Council:

The initial operating zone of the trial is within Poole and Bournemouth only. This reflects the hillier nature of the two towns (which is ideal for e-scooters) and potential greater demand. An expansion into Christchurch can be considered at a later date as the scheme progresses.

*Privately owned e-scooters remain illegal to use on public roads including in trial areas.*


----------



## JPBoothy (19 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Carry on doing it gents. As Mo says, old fashioned curtesy never goes out of fashion.


The younger generation seem to view being nice as un-cool. What a strange 'minority' of the population they are.. 

I have to admit to having gone a bit rogue yesterday by taking a peek into what's going on in the other forums on CC but want to come back to the 'niceness' on this one now if that's okay with you as those 'others' are so angry about everything or anyone with a different opinion than their own! I think some of those characters would make you walk in the road @Mo1959


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> The younger generation seem to view being nice as un-cool. What a strange 'minority' of the population they are..
> 
> I have to admit to having gone a bit rogue yesterday by taking a peek into what's going on in the other forums on CC but want to come back to the 'niceness' on this one now if that's okay with you as those 'others' are so angry about everything or anyone with a different opinion than their own! I think some of those characters would make you walk in the road @Mo1959




They do tend to be very SHOUTY people in other areas.


----------



## JPBoothy (19 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's


Believe it or not, I've just stopped at a 'very empty' McDonalds for a coffee and Gentleman's visit (no gate post watering for me with all of those hungry seagulls about ) while out for a ride and the sun is shining with no sign of the rain that has been a daily occurrence this week. Shhh, I don't want to temp fate


----------



## JPBoothy (19 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> They do tend to be very SHOUTY people in other areas.


I don't want/like to stereotype but I bet you could almost guess which ones lived where based on the anger levels


----------



## JPBoothy (19 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day! The sky is blue and the sun is all shiny. Woke around 5.00am but went back to sleep till 8.55. Result.
> 
> Morning exercises next, breakfast and clean the car. Have promised to help a friend fit her mudguards so must pop out to do that later.


I've just 'popped-out' to my garage to fit mudguards on many occasions and returned 4hrs later in a foul mood


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I've just 'popped-out' to my garage to fit mudguards on many occasions and returned 4hrs later in a foul mood


My least favourite bike job I think. Gets better with practice, but first set I fitted things were pinging off and much swearing occurred! I eventually sussed it was much better to leave all stay cutting till the end after getting the guards sitting a nice distance from the tyres then snipping the spare protruding ends off after.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> The younger generation seem to view being nice as un-cool. What a strange 'minority' of the population they are..
> 
> I have to admit to having gone a bit rogue yesterday by taking a peek into what's going on in the other forums on CC but want to come back to the 'niceness' on this one now if that's okay with you as those 'others' are so angry about everything or anyone with a different opinion than their own! I think some of those characters would make you walk in the road @Mo1959


Niceness. JP it's just a thin veneer, there's some absolute Bath- Buns on this thread , mentioning no names of course.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Where are the fish n chips ??


No Fray Bentos either!


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> No Fray Bentos either!


Fish and chips are at the chippy in Okehampton.
We always carry an emergency FB pie in the van. 
Talking of which, I forgot to take my foot pump and torque wrench this morning - so that's another trip down to storage before we go away.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I don't want/like to stereotype but I bet you could almost guess which ones lived where based on the anger levels


I once got so cross with the job I threw the bike in the car along with the offending mudguards, stomped in, had a good rant about the useless mudguards etc.........


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've just had an email from the local Council, we've had a bike hire scheme here for a while ( Beryl Bikes ) and apparently it's been quite successful. I did notice lots of hire bikes heading for the Prom in the summer months, I'm not out and about in busy areas as much as I was so there may be many more than I've observed.
> The Email was to inform people that there is to be a trial of Electric Scooters commencing in the New Year.
> You have to be registered with " Beryl Bikes", be over the age of 18 and have a full Driving Licence.
> You can use them on roads and cycle ways but not on the pavement.
> ...



The e-scooter scheme in Coventry was stopped after a couple of months due to people abusing the scheme.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2020)

A weird morning for me.
Up just after 0500. Listened to SoTS.
Went back to bed. Woke again at 10.30 feeling drugged.
Going to watch the footy now.... ..hope that wakes me up.


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> The younger generation seem to view being nice as un-cool. What a strange 'minority' of the population they are..
> 
> I have to admit to having gone a bit rogue yesterday by taking a peek into what's going on in the other forums on CC but want to come back to the 'niceness' on this one now if that's okay with you as those 'others' are so angry about everything or anyone with a different opinion than their own! I think some of those characters would make you walk in the road @Mo1959




Mundane and the retirement threads are the ones I stick to.All the posters in my opinion are decent people and helpful There is the occasional rant usually with good reason 👍👍👍


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> No Fray Bentos either!




And the Marmite.Don’t forget the Marmite 😛😛😛


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Niceness. JP it's just a thin veneer, there's some absolute Bath- Buns on this thread , mentioning no names of course.




I am a crusty old fart.Not a bath bun Honestly 😖😖😖😖


----------



## Paulus (19 Dec 2020)

Fish and chips for tea tonight from our local chippy. MrsP wants them while we watch the strictly come prancing final on the telly box. Haddock, chips, pickled onions and bread and butter as an accompaniment .
The rain has stopped, and the sun has come out for a bit, but the clouds are gathering again.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Fish and chips for tea tonight from our local chippy. MrsP wants them while we watch the strictly come prancing final on the telly box. Haddock, chips, pickled onions and bread and butter as an accompaniment .
> The rain has stopped, and the sun has come out for a bit, but the clouds are gathering again.


Pckled onions with fish and chips .
With cheese, with corned beef etc but with fish ????


----------



## Paulus (19 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Pckled onions with fish and chips .
> With cheese, with corned beef etc but with fish ????


Why do you think they sell them in chip shops?


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Why do you think they sell them in chip shops?


They sell pickled eggs as well!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> They sell pickled eggs as well!!



Are you sure they’re for sale, I thought they were part of the standard chip shop decor, a bit like the tropical fish aquaria were in the Chinese restaurants of my youth 😁


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Why do you think they sell them in chip shops?


To go with chips......... not fish, surely. Eugh


----------



## Paulus (19 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> They sell pickled eggs as well!!


I have never actually seen anyone buy a pickled egg, and none of my friends have either.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2020)

*Cost Of The Twelve Days Of Christmas 2020*
*A PARTRIDGE IN A PEAR TREE: £294.00*
While 2020 was anything but predictable, the Partridge sheltered in place, as the price for him and his Pear Tree remains unchanged from 2019 at 
£294.00

*TWO TURTLE DOVES: £1,650*
Costs for this flighty pair soared amidst market volatility this year, reaching the highest increase of any item on this year’s index. Up over 50% in cost from last year, the Turtle Doves were anything but slow to illustrate how increase in demand impacts pricing.

*THREE FRENCH HENS: £510.00*
The Three French Hens flock together with the other fowl of the index as another item increasing in price from 2019. This trio will cost your true love £510.00 – more than 15% more than last year.

*FOUR CALLING BIRDS: £720.00*
The Four Calling Birds are sticking to their holiday tradition in 2020 with a price tag that remains unchanged from 2019

*FIVE GOLD RINGS: £699.07*
Gold Rings show a coupling between commodities and consumer prices this Christmas. As investor interest in the precious metal grew at the onset of the pandemic, so did its price. If True Love is looking for a little sparkle this holiday season, they’ll pay 14.5% more for this index item than in 2019.

*SIX GEESE-A-LAYING: £840.00*
Proving that 2020 has been “for the birds,” the six Geese-A-Laying prove to be one of the bad eggs on the index with a 35% price increase this year – the second highest increase of 2020.

*SEVEN SWANS-A-SWIMMING: £6,312.00*
The Seven Swans are swimming in cash as the most expensive overall gift in PNC's Christmas Price Index. Your true love will pay £6,312.00 to buy them in 2020, a cost that should come as no surprise as it is the same as last year.

*EIGHT MAIDS-A-MILKING: £3,564.80*
As per the minimum wage increased, so does the cost for the Eight Maids-A-Milking, £3,564.80 this year. These lady labourers are happy to oblige, assuming social distancing practices are in place and face masks are a-plenty this holiday season.

*NINE LADIES DANCING
Not Available*
As COVID-19 has caused the curtain to drop on most live performances, the nine Ladies Dancing will not have to dash through the snow to entertain in-person. Advocates for the arts are not out of options for the performance lover on their guest list, as virtual performances provide a pandemic-proof alternative for audiences. 
Had they been available the cost would have been £4,980.00

*TEN LORDS-A-LEAPING
Not Available*
Similar to their dancing counterparts, the Ten Lords-A-Leaping are mostly grounded this year, as benchmarked ballet companies report that performances are halted this holiday season. As consumer spend is allocated from services to goods, there also has been an uptick in consumer savings, which will ensure True Love is no scrooge next holiday season. 
Had they been available the cost would have been £15,000.

*ELEVEN PIPERS PIPING
Not Available *
While you may catch a tune from an online performer, you’re unlikely to hear a peep in person from the Pipers this holiday season. With the pandemic triggering the shutdown of most performance-based industries, these musicians will be tuning their instruments in hopes of a return in 2021.
Had they been available the cost would have been £5,500.00

*TWELVE DRUMMERS DRUMMING
Not Available*
While drumrolls from these dozen have been dampened by the pandemic, the last item of the index still signifies setting the pace – much like consumer spending this holiday season. As the drumbeat of the U.S. economy, retail sales, savings rates and ecommerce will set the tempo for market growth this holiday season.
Had they been available the cost would have been £3,000.

This represents the total cost of all the gifts bestowed by True Love when you count each repetition of the song, totalling 364 presents. 
Spreading cheer throughout the year in 2020 costs 38% less than in 2019, given the exclusion of live performances


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2020)

The inside of my car is now clean to a satisfactory standard though a deeper and more thorough clean will have to wait for warmer weather. The outside will have to wait a while longer.

Lunch next.

@JPBoothy and @Mo1959 have reminded me of the misery of mudguard fitting. Beginning to wish I hadn't offered!


----------



## rustybolts (19 Dec 2020)

I heard that the NINE LADIES DANCING have been waylaid ( see what I did there) by the ten lords a leaping and are very satisfied, except for one disconsolate Lord who was rejected by the ladies because he had no hand sanitizer


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> I have never actually seen anyone buy a pickled egg, and none of my friends have either.



Used to eat them (pickled eggs) all the time, in my youth (not with fish and chips).

Haven't had one in many, many years, you have made me want to try one now!


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Having been a s**t stirrer*, I can say the fella driving the vehicle got paid more than I did.
> 
> *Not a job to be doing if you're expecting a lift back home.


Some of the students at Auchencruive Agricultural College were involved in an experimental silage scheme with different types of silage. Personally I do not mind the smell of silage but these guys in one instance were ejected from the bus on the way home from college because of the smell from their clothes which they were not aware of having been immersed in it so to speak. The other passengers objected as did the driver and conductress.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I love old fashioned manners and courtesy. It's lovely to see a man walking on the outside on pavements and the older men giving a little tip of their hat, etc.


I don't generally have a hat to tip but I cannot stop myself from walking on the outside of the pavement. It just does not feel comfortable otherwise.


----------



## screenman (19 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I don't generally have a hat to tip but I cannot stop myself from walking on the outside of the pavement. It just does not feel comfortable otherwise.



You and me on that one.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Used to eat them (pickled eggs) all the time, in my youth (not with fish and chips).
> 
> Haven't had one in many, many years, you have made me want to try one now!


UUUUURH YUCK a pickled egg has got be one of the most disgusting things I have eaten. 
Many years back on a visit to family in Lincolnshire I went for an early evening drink with BiL in the very quiet village pub , on the bar was a large jar of pickled eggs . Well BiL persuaded me to try one,landlady said it was on the house. It took several pints of Batemans to clear the taste.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> I have never actually seen anyone buy a pickled egg, and none of my friends have either.


I rather like pickled eggs and have had jars of them from a supermarket, probably Tesco.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2020)

Pickled egg


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2020)

Dear God it's come to this in lockdown!
Sat here watching Chitty Chitty Bang Bang with MrsD.
Having a couple of beers to anaesthetise myself.
It started off quite well, but it's just slipped into the realms of fantasy.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2020)

Day started dryish but a brisk wind so out on the trike for a jaunt. More traffic than usual possibly a producers market in Dervaig looking at the vehicles. The only one to roar past with no acknowledgement had a personalised number plate with TOB built in.
Now raining as forecast and Calmac putting out amber warnings for 2 days.
The organisers of the car racing in October who do not live here have announced the closure of many roads in the north of the island on a Friday and Saturday. School kids will not be able to get home and any business travellers and shoppers severely disrupted. The local car club were not consulted and are not pleased. How not to win friends and demonstrates the contempt such people have for the peasants who actually live here. Not an uncommon attitude.
Holiday homes are filling up with people from London in one instance and a house not far from me has new arrivals from Glasgow. I think a lockdown is inevitable in January. We have more cases here than imagined and it is not hard to see how infection gets here.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> UUUUURH YUCK a pickled egg has got be one of the most disgusting things I have eaten.
> Many years back on a visit to family in Lincolnshire I went for an early evening drink with BiL in the very quiet village pub , on the bar was a large jar of pickled eggs . Well BiL persuaded me to try one,landlady said it was on the house.* It took several pints of Batemans to clear the taste*.



So, not all bad then, a good excuse to have several pints (as if an excuse was needed) ....


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Some of the students at Auchencruive Agricultural College were involved in an experimental silage scheme with different types of silage. Personally I do not mind the smell of silage but these guys in one instance were ejected from the bus on the way home from college because of the smell from their clothes which they were not aware of having been immersed in it so to speak. The other passengers objected as did the driver and conductress.


I quite like the smell of silage


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2020)

Our eldest lad has just posted this old piece of film on my facebook page, its very good.


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2020)

Pickled eggs.What have they been plckled in? How do you sober them up.?


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I quite like the smell of silage



I like the smell of new mown grass.


----------



## JPBoothy (19 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The inside of my car is now clean to a satisfactory standard though a deeper and more thorough clean will have to wait for warmer weather. The outside will have to wait a while longer.
> 
> Lunch next.
> 
> @JPBoothy and @Mo1959 have reminded me of the misery of mudguard fitting. Beginning to wish I hadn't offered!


They are the Devils creation


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I quite like the smell of silage


Silage is supposed to smell sweet. If it doesn’t it means that the fermentation hasn’t worked properly, most commonly because air got in.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Dec 2020)

Back from a 9 mile Pentland walk from the house, very windy and very muddy in places but we stayed dry. Mostly quiet.


----------



## JPBoothy (19 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Some of the students at Auchencruive Agricultural College were involved in an experimental silage scheme with different types of silage. Personally I do not mind the smell of silage but these guys in one instance were ejected from the bus on the way home from college because of the smell from their clothes which they were not aware of having been immersed in it so to speak. The other passengers objected as did the driver and conductress.


Conductress! Was Reg Varney driving that bus? Either that or it had a very posh Sound system.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> This morning as in Today, or this morning as in Yesterday?


Ah, yes - it all gets very confusing keeping these funny hours - yesterday. It is now nearly 4 pm but I feel like I only woke up an hour ago! (It was actually 10:00.)

I felt tired after games of Spider Solitaire, Backgammon, and Pallisade so I completely forgot about the book and went straight to sleep.



oldwheels said:


> I don't generally have a hat to tip but I cannot stop myself from walking on the outside of the pavement. It just does not feel comfortable otherwise.


When I am walking in the dark and see a woman coming towards me on my side of the road, I cross to the other side. I'm not frightened of _them _() but some women may feel slightly worried by a big man approaching them on a dark backstreet. It doesn't hurt to be considerate and allay any fears that they might have.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2020)

I’m watching Peter Pan


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, yes - it all gets very confusing keeping these funny hours - yesterday. It is now nearly 4 pm but I feel like I only woke up an hour ago! (It was actually 10:00.)
> 
> I felt tired after games of Spider Solitaire, Backgammon, and Pallisade so I completely forgot about the book and went straight to sleep.
> 
> ...


Walking towards them should not be a threat but walking behind would be. I am fortunate to live in a place where threats are or certainly were not an issue. My wife walked home from badminton after dark for example with no qualms. That was a few years ago but I have never heard of any problems recently.
Some years ago there was a case in Dervaig I think were somebody broke into a house and assaulted an older resident with intent to rob. The police had to get there as fast as possible to get the offender before the lynch mob did. It is or was that kind of place.


----------



## JPBoothy (19 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Walking towards them should not be a threat but walking behind would be. I am fortunate to live in a place where threats are or certainly were not an issue. My wife walked home from badminton after dark for example with no qualms. That was a few years ago but I have never heard of any problems recently.


What you need is a face like mine as that has always detered women


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m watching Peter Pan




Go on admit your seeing things🥲🤪🤪


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2020)

I've been watching the Waterhole on the I Player.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000pz4p/waterhole-africas-animal-oasis-series-1-episode-1


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I quite like the smell of silage


Good silage has a nice smell I think but some can get a bit ripe sometimes. It is a long time since I had any involvement but it depends on the kind of bacteria which predominate


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been watching the Waterhole on the I Player.
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000pz4p/waterhole-africas-animal-oasis-series-1-episode-1




I’ve been watching Pearl Harbour Blooming long film No body called Pearl 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## screenman (19 Dec 2020)

I have just got off of the turbo.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I quite like the smell of silage



is that a Christian Dior fragrance?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Walking towards them should not be a threat but walking behind would be.


That appears to be especially worrying for some women. I walk much quicker than most people and they usually hear me catching up with them. I became aware of women being worried when they were looking round and then immediately crossing the road before I caught up. I decided that I would do it myself before they even realised that I was there.


oldwheels said:


> I am fortunate to live in a place where threats are or certainly were not an issue.


I'm sure that it is a minority of women who are nervous. I've had others chatting away on their phones who cross over towards me as they approached.



screenman said:


> I have just got off of the turbo.


I ought to get _ON _mine. I have hardly used it this year despite doing less then 1/3 of my usual distance outdoors.

I was on the phone to my sister a while back. She is planning to visit next year once the Covid situation has improved. She has been given a few TVs and has offered to donate a 26" one to me for turbo use. I want to watch cycling videos while using the trainer. This kind of thing...



Pity about the ads!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2020)

I don't get nervous out here, but in Birmingham I was always aware of my surroundings especially at night.

I hated the sound of footsteps behind me at night on my way home from work. It always worried me.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't get nervous out here, but in Birmingham I was always aware of my surroundings especially at night.
> 
> I hated the sound of footsteps behind me at night on my way home from work. It always worried me.


I am a fairly chunky 6' 1" but even I have got nervous at night at times when other men got too close for comfort... (Fnaar jokes that way ----> !)

I was using an ATM at night once and 2 young guys about my size got well into my personal space. They were fooling around and one knocked the other into me at the precise moment that I had authorised my cash withdrawal. I got a rush of blood to the head and shoved him back and told them both to "_*KEEP THE F**K AWAY FROM ME!*_" They looked so startled that I almost felt sorry for them, but it felt like they were about to mug me. Somebody I worked with got hit over the head and robbed in similar circumstances.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't get nervous out here, but in Birmingham I was always aware of my surroundings especially at night.
> 
> I hated the sound of footsteps behind me at night on my way home from work. It always worried me.


A few people have asked me if I’m not scared going out so early running or cycling on my own in the dark, but can’t say it bothers me.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Silage is supposed to smell sweet. If it doesn’t it means that the fermentation hasn’t worked properly, most commonly because air got in.


It is a long time ago and the details now escape me but there were experiments with injecting different bacteria. The ones with the worst smells to humans were found to be the most palatable to the cattle in the experiments.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I am a fairly chunky 6' 1" but even I have got nervous at night at times when other men got too close for comfort... (Fnaar jokes that way ----> !)
> 
> I was using an ATM at night once and 2 young guys about my size got well into my personal space. They were fooling around and one knocked the other into me at the precise moment that I had authorised my cash withdrawal. I got a rush of blood to the head and shoved him back and told them both to "_*KEEP THE F**K AWAY FROM ME!*_" They looked so startled that I almost felt sorry for them, but it felt like they were about to mug me. Somebody I worked with got hit over the head and robbed in similar circumstances.


Guy I know was mugged once in Leeds. When the police arrived they remarked that it was the first time they had to call an ambulance for the muggers. Big guy with a judo black belt and a quick temper which is at odds with the general judo philosophy. He was charged with GBH but but the case was thrown out of court.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> A few people have asked me if I’m not scared going out so early running or cycling on my own in the dark, but can’t say it bothers me.


At the time you go out any self respecting mugger is fast asleep somewhere


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> At the time you go out any self respecting mugger is fast asleep somewhere


Ha ha - I was thinking that too!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't get nervous out here, but in Birmingham I was always aware of my surroundings especially at night.
> 
> I hated the sound of footsteps behind me at night on my way home from work. It always worried me.


We lived in Sparkbrook about 38 years ago. When Mrs P was coming home from a late shift I always walked to the bus stop to walk home with her.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We lived in Sparkbrook about 38 years ago. When Mrs P was coming home from a late shift I always walked to the bus stop to walk home with her.




In sparkbrook they would steal the gold teeth out of your mouth given half a chance.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Our eldest lad has just posted this old piece of film on my facebook page, its very good.



Thanks for posting dave r , of course I don’t remember the winter of 63 ,but I’ve heard from old people it was very severe


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2020)

I'm always very aware of my surroundings. I always sit with my back to a wall in pubs, where I can see who comes and goes. I'll pick up on a car that has followed me for more than 2 turns and people who I see in more than 1 shop.
Old habits die hard. It's probably why I've reached state pension age.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I'm always very aware of my surroundings. I always sit with my back to a wall in pubs, where I can see who comes and goes. I'll pick up on a car that has followed me for more than 2 turns and people who I see in more than 1 shop.
> Old habits die hard. It's probably why I've reached state pension age.


One of the directors of a company I worked for was in Abyssinia as he was in the Italian army. He only slept under a window, never facing it but always facing a door and always sat with his back against a wall. The guerillas would burst a window and spray the room with bullets so the only hope of survival was to be under the window. He also had a strategy to avoid hand grenades but cannot remember that one. For a multi millionaire he was a nice guy and had lots of stories. He drove a fairly old Rolls Royce -- very badly but was always willing to pay for any damage he caused. It was said he smiled very nicely as he scraped past.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2020)

I HATE race blades.............but not quite as much as Strictly!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Dec 2020)

This Strictly final is the best ever.
I’ve no idea who to vote for, they’ve all been AMAZING 😍


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Thanks for posting dave r , of course I don’t remember the winter of 63 ,but I’ve heard from old people it was very severe



I don't consider myself an old person, but I remember the winter of 1963.


----------



## gavroche (19 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> A few people have asked me if I’m not scared going out so early running or cycling on my own in the dark, but can’t say it bothers me.


You probably cycle/run too fast for them to even come near you.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> This Strictly final is the best ever.
> I’ve no idea who to vote for, they’ve all been AMAZING 😍


I've only got half an eye on it. Mrs P has three 

Bill Bailey would get my vote.

Can't stand Mitzi.....


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've only got half an eye on it. Mrs P has three
> 
> Bill Bailey would get my vote.
> 
> Can't stand Mitzi.....


I don’t have a telly Well, I do but not for that guff!


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I've only got half an eye on it. Mrs P has three
> 
> Bill Bailey would get my vote.
> 
> Can't stand Mitzi.....



+1 

7 minutes is a LONG time, I am going to have to open another bottle of red


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t have a telly Well, I do but not for that guff!


A woman after my own heart. 😄 God knows how long it's been on for tonight.....


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2020)

OK, I'll go first. Bojo has thrown a grenade in to our Christmas plans which were all strictly (see what I did there) within the rules.

Now we will meet No 3 son, partner and our new grandchild for a walk Christmas Eve - rule of six.

Christmas Day will be us, No 1and No 2 sons. All good and legal so far.

Now we hit a problem. I feel No 2 son should return to his house Christmas night. I've undertaken not to drink Christmas Day so I can legally drive.

Mrs P thinks No 2 son can stay overnight because a day is 24 hours.

Sort that one Boris! Mrs P says a day is 24 hours, Chorley Paul thinks you mean Christmas Day - that is during the day.

Idiot government. Even daft old pensioners can see the holes in this one!


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> OK, I'll go first. Bojo has thrown a grenade in to our Christmas plans which were all strictly (see what I did there) within the rules.
> 
> Now we will meet No 3 son, partner and our new grandchild for a walk Christmas Eve - rule of six.
> 
> ...


Nicola Sturgeon was very clear on the rules here. Amnesty from one minute past midnight on christmas day until midnight the same day. No overnight stay and then all mainland on level4 but islands level3 and definitely no travel to or from England.
No doubt the ferries will be fully booked by now with asylum seekers.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Nicola Sturgeon was very clear on the rules here. Amnesty from one minute past midnight on christmas day until midnight the same day. No overnight stay and then all mainland on level4 but islands level3 and definitely no travel to or from England.
> No doubt the ferries will be fully booked by now with asylum seekers.


That's how I interpret it for England. My wife doesn't. I wish our government would be clear, I also wish, and have for a VERY long time, Nicola Sturgeon was UK PM!


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I don't consider myself an old person, but I remember the winter of 1963.


And I do.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2020)

I watched Geostorm on channel 5. Hate that dancing skating prancing around mularky.


----------



## JPBoothy (19 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That's how I interpret it for England. My wife doesn't. I wish our government would be clear, I also wish, and have for a VERY long time, Nicola Sturgeon was UK PM!


I think I'm going to have a battle on my hands as my in-laws tend to interpret the rules to suit themselves. I was hoodwinked into meeting a 'few' of them for a socially distanced walk on a local bridalway 2weeks ago but when we met there was about 16 of the buggers! I felt so embarrassed as people were 'quite rightly' staring and muttering but they are the typical family who will say "oh its alright we haven't got any symptoms".. Lovely people but prone to selfishness when it suits


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I watched Geostorm on channel 5. Hate that dancing skating prancing around mularky.



All I've watched tonight is an episode of The Handmaid's Tale on a dodgy free movie website.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> All I've watched tonight is an episode ofThe Handmaid's Tale on *a dodgy free movie website.*


In what way?


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> In what way?



I've no idea, its a free one, they often are.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Really glad you think your not old because you you remember the winter of 1963. Because that means I must be young as I was born in November 1962 😂😂😂



So you're a young un then.


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> So you're a young un then.


Well I think I am , but my back and hip don’t always agree . 😂😂😂😀


----------



## 12boy (19 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I don't consider myself an old person, but I remember the winter of 1963.
> I can't remember the winter of 2019, and what was dinner last night?


----------



## GM (20 Dec 2020)

I've been trying to decorate my avatar, but I think I've mucked it up. Oh well, too late now I'll finish it in the morning. Nite nite!


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2020)




----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


>


Just finished mine.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just finished mine.


Me too I'm going back to bed


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

Caught on radar at 02:28.


----------



## rustybolts (20 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Caught on radar at 02:28.
> View attachment 564147


Its the new strain of covid coming in from the channel to put manners on us all . drink and be merry , lets kick off Christmas season early !! Just done a middle of the night 4miles on treadmill , a large cuppa and off to bed now


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

Let the puzzles begin!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

Morning. I thought it was to be dry, but no, more wet stuff ☔


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2020)

Morning all off to spend a hundred quid on booze today as gift for the guy next door, he painted 3 panels on Pam's car this week and will not take paymen, said that I do plenty for him, somehow the balance does not feel right. Have a good day and stay safe.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Dec 2020)

Morning- looking forward to a good walk this morning so will need to get the waterproofs on!


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2020)

Like tiers in the spith3 east of englamd, i have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a 9 mile Pentland walk from the house, very windy and very muddy in places but we stayed dry. Mostly quiet.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

7.2 mile plod done taking my weekly mileage to 42. Haven't done that since my late thirties when my body actually felt good. I think if people could borrow my body for an hour and go for a run they would be amazed I am still running at all


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Sunday lunch booked at the White Lion - pictures to follow @Dave7 .
There seems to be an influx of DFLs; I wonder why?


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sunday lunch booked at the White Lion - pictures to follow @Dave7 .
> There seems to be an influx of DFLs; I wonder why?


Enlighten me......I know it's early but I can't think what DFL's are?


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2020)




----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All.
Trying not to look at any c news today. Trying just to remember how good Strictly was last night. As the Duchess of Rothesay said, it has lifted the hearts of the nation this winter, well it has for those of us who were watching it. Probably the most tearful Christmas show I will ever watch.


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2020)

Muttley walked.

I've a bit of a dilemma. I'd normally go out for a ride mid morning, but I live less than a mile from the Poshshire border, and on the other side of that it's Tier 4. A good deal of my rides would take me over the border, but it is now unlawful to enter the Tier 4 area except for one of the approved reasons.

in reality it makes little odds, unless I wipe out i'm not going to come into contact with anyone else. On the other hand, if I don't obey the regs then I can't really expect anyone else to do so. Sooooooo, I think i'll stay in Poshshire and ride out in a loop towards Towcester.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Enlighten me......I know it's early but I can't think what DFL's are?


Down From London.........


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Muttley walked.
> 
> I've a bit of a dilemma. I'd normally go out for a ride mid morning, but I live less than a mile from the Poshshire border, and on the other side of that it's Tier 4. A good deal of my rides would take me over the border, but it is now unlawful to enter the Tier 4 area except for one of the approved reasons.
> 
> in reality it makes little odds, unless I wipe out i'm not going to come into contact with anyone else. On the other hand, if I don't obey the regs then I can't really expect anyone else to do so. Sooooooo, I think i'll stay in Poshshire and ride out in a loop towards Towcester.


Yep, dilemmas for many of us in very different ways at the moment. People like us who obey the rules, take our responsibilities seriously suddenly find ourselves in a position of wondering whether or not to break a rule which has no consequence.

I've both accidentally and knowingly crossed the border between Merseyside, Tier 2, and Lancashire, Tier 3 several times. On a bike it makes no difference.


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2020)

The DFL's don't realise that running away to a low Covid area, but then carrying on behaving as they did before, will not help them. I thank f*** I live in the country, but not in any kind of touristy area - the werewolves and ruddy faced farmers with pitchforks keep the cockerneys away.


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2020)

Morning all.Found a new binge watch on Netflix I’m on series two.Eleven more to go

As Boris said with a bit of luck it will be over by Easter

oops forgot.the title Queen Of The South


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2020)

Morning. I was in another can't be arsed to get up mood, so I didn't. Raining here of course, and the covid19 ap tells me we are in tier 4 and can't go out.

Can't wait for tier 5 when we won't even be allowed to open the curtains.

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2020)

A rare family Sunday morning


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

Hello people. 'Tis dry, sunny and windy. Ride planned for 10.00, just a 30/40 miler to keep the legs turning. No more distances for me till mid January. I've been grinding out miles for the last month - both mind and body need a rest from cycling!

Slept till 4.00, brew till 5.00 and slept till 8.00. This is good.

Speaking of dilemmas. Thanks for this Bojo!! No 2 son has supported living with three other young men. All had planned 2-3 days with parents over Christmas. Last night Mrs P was saying No 2 could still stay over Christmas night as a day is 24 hours. I didn't agree and we changed the discussion - we're all married, you get the point!! 😂

So the rules are clear, midnight to midnight. No discussion yet today but it's clear to me I won't be drinking Christmas Day if No 2 son has to return to his house. I do hope Mrs P changes her view as I'm not happy about breaking the rules even though Mrs P is quite right it won't make a blind bit of difference.

Rather hoping the care provider comes out with a statement on this.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. I was in another can't be arsed to get up mood, so I didn't. Raining here of course, and the covid19 ap tells me we are in tier 4 and can't go out.
> 
> Can't wait for tier 5 when we won't even be allowed to open the curtains.
> 
> Stay safe folks


Tier 6 will be when we're all told to lock ourselves in a cupboard and swallow the key....


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> oops forgot.the title Queen Of The South


Not the Queen of the South we know up here then !


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2020)

I know it is easy to blame Boris, but I blame the people taking no notice of Boris, am I wrong in doing so?


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Muttley walked.
> 
> I've a bit of a dilemma. I'd normally go out for a ride mid morning, but I live less than a mile from the Poshshire border, and on the other side of that it's Tier 4. A good deal of my rides would take me over the border, but it is now unlawful to enter the Tier 4 area except for one of the approved reasons.
> 
> in reality it makes little odds, unless I wipe out i'm not going to come into contact with anyone else. On the other hand, if I don't obey the regs then I can't really expect anyone else to do so. Sooooooo, I think i'll stay in Poshshire and ride out in a loop towards Towcester.



Can you not just ride around your country estate?


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Not the Queen of the South we know up here then !



I had forgotten that it was also a Scottish football team.⚽️⚽️⚽️


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2020)

I see there were warnings to people on trains leaving London saying that social distancing wasn't possible due to the numbers on the train so if you didn't like it then get off. I wonder how many infected people were on the trains taking Covid19 to every area in the UK. Dummies.


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I see there were warnings to people on trains leaving London saying that social distancing wasn't possible due to the numbers on the train so if you didn't like it then get off. I wonder how many infected people were on the trains taking Covid19 to every area in the UK. Dummies.



A good few will get off with it even if they did not have it before they got on.


----------



## Paulus (20 Dec 2020)

Good morning all from tier 4.
What plans we had have been blown out of the water. 
It is a nice bright morning here, so out for a long walk with the dog soon. 
Out on the bike after that, and then I will watch the Spurs game against Leicester before cooking the late dinner. 
My mate up the road has ordered crates of ale from the Oakham brewery, 3 of the cases will be mine. They should arrive on Tuesday. 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That's how I interpret it for England. My wife doesn't. I wish our government would be clear, I also wish, and have for a VERY long time, Nicola Sturgeon was UK PM!


Don’t want to get into a COVID wrangle, but....

there are rules (enforceable) and recommendations

the Uk has been recommending no overnight stays for several weeks, including christmas

end of my involvement


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I know it is easy to blame Boris, but I blame the people taking no notice of Boris, am I wrong in doing so?


No, you're not and I don't really blame Boris. I don't support the Tories, I'm not a Boris fan but I have a lot of sympathy for all those trying to tackle something non one could have foreseen. I know there have been numerous cockups but.....

I agree regarding those who think they can ignore the rules, it's incredibly selfish. Our next door neighbour is breaking all the rules, when the chance arises she'll find out what I think.

This is why I see a big dilemma approaching re No 2 son. Hopefully the carer provider will make a very clear statement and solve the issue for us.


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I see there were warnings to people on trains leaving London saying that social distancing wasn't possible due to the numbers on the train so if you didn't like it then get off. I wonder how many infected people were on the trains taking Covid19 to every area in the UK. Dummies.



Couldn’t agree more .I’m pretty certain we will see the new varient of this this disease spread northwards


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Don’t want to get into a COVID wrangle, but....
> 
> there are rules (enforceable) and recommendations
> 
> ...


Oh absolutely yes. I'm not looking for a debate just chuntering as old buggers do!!! 😄 I'm 100% for following the rules.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Couldn’t agree more .I’m pretty certain we will see the new varient of this this disease spread northwards


Reports this morning say it's already widespread in Wales. It'll hit Lancashire soon. Time to redouble our efforts.

That's me done with the virus. In more interesting news I'm going to make porridge and wash last night's glasses!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Reports this morning say it's already widespread in Wales. It'll hit Lancashire soon. Time to redouble our efforts.
> 
> That's me done with the virus. In more interesting news I'm going to make porridge and wash last night's glasses!


Stick the kettle on then please......another cuppa is required........and since I have a cat on my knee, maybe you could bring it through too?


----------



## JPBoothy (20 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Morning- looking forward to a good walk this morning so will need to get the waterproofs on!


I buy Tena's for my mum and she swears by them


----------



## JPBoothy (20 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Stick the kettles on then please......another cuppa is required........and since I have a cat on my knee, maybe you could bring it through too?


Yes Mr Blofeld, on my way Sir..


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2020)

Another 88 minutes before I can allow myself to eat.


----------



## JPBoothy (20 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, dilemmas for many of us in very different ways at the moment. People like us who obey the rules, take our responsibilities seriously suddenly find ourselves in a position of wondering whether or not to break a rule which has no consequence.
> 
> I've both accidentally and knowingly crossed the border between Merseyside, Tier 2, and Lancashire, Tier 3 several times. On a bike it makes no difference.


But I'm sure that you possess that one thing that sadly a lot of people don't 'Common Sense' so unless they send out Drones you will be fine I'm sure . 

I have a regular route which has me dipping in and out of Wales 'and did so during their lockdown period' but it was almost unavoidable at times and was only for a few miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Another 88 minutes before I can allow myself to eat.


I admire your discipline  Just thinking when I make my cuppa I might have a slice of toast with it.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Down From London.........


They are already arriving here but this report came from a retired Special Constable so I imagine a visit from plod will happen soon.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I know it is easy to blame Boris, but I blame the people taking no notice of Boris, am I wrong in doing so?


Not that it is relevant to me anyway but I am never sure what Boris actually says.


----------



## JPBoothy (20 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Yes Mr Blofeld, on my way Sir..


Oops, sorry @Mo1959 in my hasty attempt at humour I hadn't noticed the comment was from a lady so I'll change it to "Yes Miss Galore, on my way"


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2020)

Did someone mention putting the kettle on? Coffee. Milk. 1 sugar if you please.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2020)

I think it's a baking & making day, I'm on my last slice of bread and some bugger has eaten all the dam mince pies again


----------



## JPBoothy (20 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Not that it is relevant to me anyway but I am never sure what Boris actually says.


He is the latest in a line of Scapegoats (PM's) that is an easy target for others to point the finger of blame at. I don't claim to know anything about Politics 'or like/dislike Boris' but I'm pretty sure that he has 'others' around him who are supposed to make decisions but as the 'Manager' of the outfit sadly the book stops with him. It is easy for the other parties to blame somebody else as it deflects the fact that they have no ideas of their own. Nobody had dealt with a Global pandemic before as far as I'm aware.

Oh bugger, I got myself drawn into the serious stuff  More fluff and niceness please


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Did someone mention putting the kettle on? Coffee. Milk. 1 sugar if you please.


Same as me. I have tried without sugar but not for me. I need one spoonful too.


----------



## JPBoothy (20 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Not that it is relevant to me anyway but I am never sure what Boris actually says.


He is the latest in a line of Scapegoats (PM's) that is an easy target for others to point the finger of blame at. I don't claim to know anything about Politics 'or like/dislike Boris' but I'm pretty sure that he has 'others' around him who are supposed to make decisions but as the 'Manager' of the outfit sadly the book stops with him. It is easy for the other parties to blame somebody else as it deflects the fact that they have no ideas of their own. Nobody had dealt with a Global pandemic before as far as I'm aware.

Oh bugger, I got myself drawn into the serious stuff  More fluff and niceness please 


welsh dragon said:


> I see there were warnings to people on trains leaving London saying that social distancing wasn't possible due to the numbers on the train so if you didn't like it then get off. I wonder how many infected people were on the trains taking Covid19 to every area in the UK. Dummies.


The local Police were stopping private hire taxis at the weekend and found that they were 'knowingly' transferring people from higher tiers into lower ones and vice versa.. They knew what they were doing was wrong


----------



## JPBoothy (20 Dec 2020)

Mmm, my Technophobe skills appear to have struck again and I've repeatedly posted the same comment so I'm sorry sorry sorry about that. Please don't banish me to where the Shouty people lie in wait


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> He is the latest in a line of Scapegoats (PM's) that is an easy target for others to point the finger of blame at. I don't claim to know anything about Politics 'or like/dislike Boris' but I'm pretty sure that he has 'others' around him who are supposed to make decisions but as the 'Manager' of the outfit sadly the book stops with him. It is easy for the other parties to blame somebody else as it deflects the fact that they have no ideas of their own. Nobody had dealt with a Global pandemic before as far as I'm aware.
> 
> Oh bugger, I got myself drawn into the serious stuff  More fluff and niceness please


The labour party via Rentagob Ffoulkes keeps trying to get our covid briefings by Nicola Sturgeon and others taken off air. They do not want us to find out anything it seems. These broadcasts are informative and non political but pretty clear unlike the mumblings from other quarters.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Same as me. I have tried without sugar but not for me. I need one spoonful too.


I gave up sugar a long time ago. Coffee was no problem as it instantly tasted better but strangely it took a while for tea. Now, the thought of sugar in coffee turns my stomach.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2020)

Hello the house !!!
Got up at 07.30, felt sh*t so went back to bed..
Got up again at 10.00 and still feel sh*t .
Things can only get better.
Stay safe folk.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Hello the house !!!
> Got up at 07.30, felt sh*t so went back to bed..
> Got up again at 10.00 and still feel sh*t .
> Things can only get better.
> Stay safe folk.


Go back and try again......third time lucky!


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2020)

Wet start today but sun is now out. A period of gales for about 2 or 3 hours forecast for middle of the day but next week a few days with possibly better weather for getting out.
It has taken me from about seven o'clock this morning to get most of the chores done. Bread rising, some chicken soup on and a large freezer pack of sausages cooked and ready to refreeze.
If you want to borrow a body Mo you can try mine. Run? I can hardly walk tho' cycling is ok. You have youth on your side.
I don't have time to sit down for cups of coffee unless I am out somewhere which is getting less likely. Getting out for some mental stimulation seems to gee me up physically but that is even more limited now.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Stick the kettle on then please......another cuppa is required........and since I have a cat on my knee, maybe you could bring it through too?


...with a bixxit.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Dec 2020)

Did someone mention mince pies...


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Same as me. I have tried without sugar but not for me. I need one spoonful too.



We drink tea and coffee black no sugar.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2020)

Loaf is still cooking, first batch of mince pies made, second load in the oven, dinner is a home made ding meal so that is sorted I think i'll go out for a walk later


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> We drink tea and coffee black no sugar.


We've run out of milk again...


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Morning all.Found a new binge watch on Netflix I’m on series two.Eleven more to go
> *
> As Boris said with a bit of luck it will be over by Easter*
> 
> oops forgot.the title Queen Of The South


Did he happen to mention what year?


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did he happen to mention what year?


... that's called hedging your bets. Tories are very good at that as they never use their own money.


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Enlighten me......I know it's early but I can't think what DFL's are?


Darn from Larndon.......innit.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> *I gave up sugar a long time ago.* Coffee was no problem as it instantly tasted better but strangely it took a while for tea. Now, the thought of sugar in coffee turns my stomach.



Same here. For me, it was enforced, in the dark days when I worked (sorry), I spent some time working in Russia and Ukraine, almost everything was in short supply, or, impossible to get, including sugar and fresh milk. By the time I came home, I was an "ex-sugar user", and, an "ex-milk user".


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Tier 6 will be when we're all told to lock ourselves in a cupboard and swallow the key....


Don't talk daft!
When did you last see a cupboard with a keyhole on the inside.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> We've run out of milk again...



Have you not got a corner shop to get milk from?


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2020)

Right........off to the pub.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Did someone mention mince pies...


Brunch today will be mince pie, banana and fresh cream.


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did he happen to mention what year?



Not that I recall I’ll bet if he did it would have been 2022😷😷😷


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Not that I recall I’ll bet if he did it would have been 2022😷😷😷


Starting to think that might be more realistic!


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

Might start wearing this for when I go anywhere that may be busy.






Battery powered, filtered air supply also available.


----------



## Paulus (20 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Right........off to the pub.


You're doing it again, arn't you!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2020)

I have been knitting. Exciting or what. A hat and a scarf ensemble


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been knitting. Exciting or what. A hat and a scarf ensemble


You should start up a little business. I’m sure they would sell well.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> You should start up a little business. I’m sure they would sell well.



Might be a good idea


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Starting to think that might be more realistic!


Yup.....us to. IMO its going to get worse before it gets better.
Sadly there are plenty of numpties that dont take it seriously.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2020)

Mince pie, banana and fresh cream consumed. Very enjoyable


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mince pie, banana and fresh cream consumed. Very enjoyable


Turkey with all the trimmings £5.95


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Might be a good idea


The Americans are very impressed with hand knitted anything and are willing to pay {by my standards anyway} silly prices. Mebbe changed now but I doubt it. The ones with money will always have plenty.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Turkey with all the trimmings £5.95
> View attachment 564196


I look forward to the day I can eat a full meal.. . ...not a fan of sprouts but it looks good.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Turkey with all the trimmings £5.95
> View attachment 564196


Now, that does look good!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

Sorry for being the party pooper! 



JPBoothy said:


> Nobody had dealt with a Global pandemic before as far as I'm aware.


That is _absolutely_ incorrect! 

For example, the 'Spanish' flu*** of 1918 killed tens of millions of people round the world. 

Doctors and governments have known the risks of deadly pandemics for hundreds of years. Measles, the Black Death, Smallpox... etc. 

That is why they were getting so scared when Sars 1 came along, and Swine flu, bird flu, Ebola and so on... 

Government research a couple of years ago into the risk of a Covid-like pandemic concluded that it was highly possible that this could happen and that we would not be ready for it. They ignored the report's findings... 

Many people STILL aren't taking this SERIOUSLY enough. My sister actually asked me yesterday if I wanted to go to spend Christmas with her in Devon. If that isn't an example of the stupid "You CAN, but you SHOULDN'T" message, then I don't know what is! 

*** Strictly, 'American' flu, since it is now known to have come from a military camp in Kansas.


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2020)

Took my old Ribble out for a spin this morning It has been sitting on the turbo for some time It a bit heavy by todays standard Reynolds 631 tubing Not a bit of carbon.Can’t remember when I bought it Must be at least fifteen years ago Forgotten what a comfortable ride it is


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2020)

Been out for a look at my front garden. That is as far as it goes for some time yet as I hope something will appear to hide the weeds. 
Snowdrops are showing through as well as what are probably daffodils. There is an albino one down there somewhere but I may have given it to DIL who is keen on gardening. Something else is also showing but not sure what it could be. Different from the daffs and could be bluebells but a bit too early for them I think.
There is also a hydrangea which needs drastic trimming but a saw is needed for that. My tubs are a bit scrappy tho' the wild strawberries are in flower. Weeds are growing through the mesh so I really must get some enthusiasm gathered up. 
A neighbour is a fanatic and spents nearly every day digging out weeds. They have a cat which I noticed the other day leaving her a little present for the next time she gets her hands in there.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Stick the kettle on then please......another cuppa is required........and since I have a cat on my knee, maybe you could bring it through too?



So sorry Mo, I didn't hear you in my rush to get out........


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Did someone mention putting the kettle on? Coffee. Milk. 1 sugar if you please.


Sorry, didn't hear you either.........I'll put my hearing aids in tomorrow 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been knitting. Exciting or what. A hat and a scarf ensemble


Mrs P has some left over wool from another project....... She's currently on the fourth bobble hat.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

So we dodged the showers, picked up a couple of strays and got a takeaway coffee. Decent 36 miles. Also bumped in to 13 other club members in various size groups. Excellent.

My bike is dirty. 😭 It's now hailing 😭 Mrs P is out. Bathroom? Shower room? ........or a bucket in the backyard 🤔


----------



## JPBoothy (20 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry for being the party pooper!
> 
> 
> That is _absolutely_ incorrect!
> ...


I knew that I was incorrect with my 'sweeping' statement as my sausage fingers were tapping away but I was hoping that nobody would notice.. Damn you and your sharp mind from those puzzles Mr J 

I will replace it with 'not many' of the new breed of finger pointers (Politicians) will have had experience in dealing with a Pandemic  

I also mentioned yesterday that I too have relatives with the selfish/stupid attitude of "oh, it will be alright to meet up" attitude towards the Covid situation.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has some left over wool from another project....... She's currently on the fourth bobble hat.




Just made 1 and a scarf


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2020)

Added Christmas bonus........went to the bar to pay our bill and landlord said it was on the house. 
What can I say?


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Brunch today will be mince pie, banana and fresh cream.




Had a banana pancake for lunch following a pleasant sixteen miler


----------



## JPBoothy (20 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Been out for a look at my front garden. That is as far as it goes for some time yet as I hope something will appear to hide the weeds.
> Snowdrops are showing through as well as what are probably daffodils. There is an albino one down there somewhere but I may have given it to DIL who is keen on gardening. Something else is also showing but not sure what it could be. Different from the daffs and could be bluebells but a bit too early for them I think.
> There is also a hydrangea which needs drastic trimming but a saw is needed for that. My tubs are a bit scrappy tho' the wild strawberries are in flower. Weeds are growing through the mesh so I really must get some enthusiasm gathered up.
> A neighbour is a fanatic and spents nearly every day digging out weeds. They have a cat which I noticed the other day leaving her a little present for the next time she gets her hands in there.


I'm scared to stand on my grass in fear of sinking after so much rain of late.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2020)

I've been for a walk through Holbrook Park this afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Been out for a look at my front garden. That is as far as it goes for some time yet as I hope something will appear to hide the weeds.
> Snowdrops are showing through as well as what are probably daffodils. There is an albino one down there somewhere but I may have given it to DIL who is keen on gardening. Something else is also showing but not sure what it could be. Different from the daffs and could be bluebells but a bit too early for them I think.
> There is also a hydrangea which needs drastic trimming but a saw is needed for that. My tubs are a bit scrappy tho' the wild strawberries are in flower. Weeds are growing through the mesh so I really must get some enthusiasm gathered up.
> A neighbour is a fanatic and spents nearly every day digging out weeds. *They have a cat which I noticed the other day leaving her a little present for the next time she gets her hands in there*.


A cat with hands!!
Is this some local breed.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2020)

Now we have hail. All we need now is snow and we will have a full house as far as weather goes today


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So we dodged the showers, picked up a couple of strays and got a takeaway coffee. Decent 36 miles. Also bumped in to 13 other club members in various size groups. Excellent.
> 
> My bike is dirty. 😭 It's now hailing 😭 Mrs P is out. Bathroom? Shower room? ........or a bucket in the backyard 🤔


Car wash , you and the bike clean and shiny in one go


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I also mentioned yesterday that I too have relatives with the selfish/stupid attitude of "oh, it will be alright to meet up" attitude towards the Covid situation.


I would be more charitable and call it '_unwisely and hopelessly optimistic_'!  

The new variant of the virus made it impossible for Boris to carry on with his '_Merry Little Christmas_' idea, but it really wasn't sensible to come up with the special 5-day Christmas rules in the first place. 

I think it would take a few really well-known people (including several under 30) to die from Covid-19 before _everybody_ really started to take it seriously. If Trump had died, that might have focussed a few minds in the USA. Actually, his supporters would probably then have said that the virus hadn't got him, he'd been poisoned! 

Apparently, social media nuts are now saying that *footage of vaccinations is all faked*. 

Right... time for some last minute Amazon Christmas shopping!


----------



## GM (20 Dec 2020)

Mud Mud glorious mud, over the park this morning it's everywhere, Alan 🐶 is smothered again another a bath called for. It was the same yesterday, that's two baths in two days, more than I had all year! I'm a shower man


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I would be more charitable and call it '_unwisely and hopelessly optimistic_'!
> 
> The new variant of the virus made it impossible for Boris to carry on with his '_Merry Little Christmas_' idea, but it really wasn't sensible to come up with the special 5-day Christmas rules in the first place.
> 
> ...


The "vanishing needles".


----------



## The Rover (20 Dec 2020)

Yesterday was new bike day, another retirement present, bought from the same LBS as @PaulSB .
A genesis datum frameset built up with 105, 30mm tubeless tyres, SKS guards Etc. 
I had surgery on a broken collarbone in early November so whilst it’s healing ok I may need to leave it another week or so before a test ride. They reconnected three pieces of bone with a metal plate and seven screws which stung a bit!


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Dec 2020)

Now added to my hate list, BBC i player . Just in from a great winter ride . Mrs JK and her mum watching strictly final AGAIN.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Now added to my hate list, BBC i player . Just in from a great winter ride . Mrs JK and her mum watching strictly final AGAIN.




I can't watch that once let alone a second time . I feel your pain


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> A cat with hands!!
> Is this some local breed.


Clumsy wording perhaps but I thought the meaning was clear enough.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I'm scared to stand on my grass in fear of sinking after so much rain of late.


I could not sink very far as there is rock not far under the surface.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Just made 1 and a scarf
> 
> View attachment 564213


Hats are easy but scarves are a pain to make and too expensive for resale at a realistic price.
With a sock machine you could churn them out but still expensive to make in terms of material and labour.


----------



## 12boy (20 Dec 2020)

Windier than the hubs of hell here today...won't drop below 30 mph until late this afternoon. Pulled a muscle or pinched a nerve in my right leg, but annoyingly I can't figure out how I achieved this.
For several years now I've used a Stanley travel mug as a French press after finding out a Bodum plunger fits perfectly. However, it does get hot when I pour boiling water in it, and being bored I twined and shellacked it. Still is a little warm, though. Unlike the glass carafes, it can't break, so when





we travel I like to bring it along to make coffee in the mornings.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Hats are easy but scarves are a pain to make and too expensive for resale at a realistic price.
> With a sock machine you could churn them out but still expensive to make in terms of material and labour.




Considering that farmers are getting practically nothing for wool, it amazes me as to how it can be so expensive to buy.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> For several years now I've used a Stanley travel mug as a French press after finding out a Bodum plunger fits perfectly. However, it does get hot when I pour boiling water in it, and being bored I twined and shellacked it.


Nice job!


12boy said:


> Unlike the glass carafes, it can't break...


I broke 3 glass cafetieres in quick succession so I bought *THIS* stainless steel model on Amazon. (Blimey - £33.78 - I paid a special offer price of £13.49 5 years ago!)


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Added Christmas bonus........went to the bar to pay our bill and landlord said it was on the house.
> What can I say?


I would say "_Why did you put the bill up there? I'm not climbing up the ivy to get it - if you want me to pay it, lend me your ladder!_"


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

The Rover said:


> Yesterday was new bike day, another retirement present, bought from the same LBS as @PaulSB .


I am planning on taking my CAADX there for a replacement fork as soon as I have my vaccinations and start venturing out into the world again!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

The Rover said:


> Yesterday was new bike day, another retirement present, bought from the same LBS as @PaulSB .
> A genesis datum frameset built up with 105, 30mm tubeless tyres, SKS guards Etc.
> I had surgery on a broken collarbone in early November so whilst it’s healing ok I may need to leave it another week or so before a test ride. They reconnected three pieces of bone with a metal plate and seven screws which stung a bit!
> 
> ...


Lovely bike!  I had the same op and surgeon made me wait a full 3 months I think it was before riding. He also said if I fell off again he wouldn’t fix it! I think he was joking?


----------



## JPBoothy (20 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I would be more charitable and call it '_unwisely and hopelessly optimistic_'!
> 
> The new variant of the virus made it impossible for Boris to carry on with his '_Merry Little Christmas_' idea, but it really wasn't sensible to come up with the special 5-day Christmas rules in the first place.
> 
> ...


Yes, my in-laws are really nice people but so family oriented that theh are often blinkered to the obvious at times.. I think that a few people decided to drop out of Boris's planned Christmas party so he has spat his dummy and said "right, if that's what you want then nobody is having one"


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Dec 2020)

A wander round to get the paper ( finished the cryptic crossword in the Indy so nipped out to get the Observer)

noticed the snowdrops are out


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> finished the cryptic crossword in the Indy so nipped out to get the Observer


I am not yet able to do hard cryptic crosswords, but have got to the stage where I can usually complete the one in the Metro in odd moments of an evening.

I took a quick look at a Guardian cryptic crossword a couple of weeks ago but only solved 5 or 6 clues. I could probably manage a few more if I stuck at it. I'm learning the tricks.

What I want is a source of good tricky cryptic crosswords whose answers do not rely on knowledge of obscure information such as the name of the brother-in-law of some Roman general, the address of the cottage at the foot of xyz mountain in a country that I've never even heard of, that kind of thing! 

I have looked up the answers to some puzzles and I still can't work out where they come from... 

Sneaky - good, tricky - good, clever - good, puns - good, homonyms and homophones - good... Stuff that only experts in viral infections in small Australian spiders would know - BAD!

Any suggestions?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> A wander round to get the paper ( finished the cryptic crossword in the Indy so nipped out to get the Observer)
> *
> noticed the snowdrops are out*
> 
> View attachment 564251



Is this allowed in Tier 3??


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I am not yet able to do hard cryptic crosswords, but have got to the stage where I can usually complete the one in the Metro in odd moments of an evening.
> 
> I took a quick look at a Guardian cryptic crossword a couple of weeks ago but only solved 5 or 6 clues. I could probably manage a few more if I stuck at it. I'm learning the tricks.
> 
> ...


I learned to do cryptic crosswords with my Mum. She read The Telegraph. I've no idea what it's like these days. I used to enjoy The Observer. You'll find The Guardian one online if you want plenty of practice without the cost of a paper.

I'm a Guardian Supporter - it's a voluntary subscription because the paper doesn't believe in paywall journalism - so feel happy to grab a crossword whenever I want.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I learned to do cryptic crosswords with my Mum. She read The Telegraph. I've no idea what it's like these days. I used to enjoy The Observer. You'll find The Guardian one online if you want plenty of practice without the cost of a paper.
> 
> I'm a Guardian Supporter - it's a voluntary subscription because the paper doesn't believe in paywall journalism - so feel happy to grab a crossword whenever I want.


I am a bit skint so I haven't gone for a full subscription, but I do donate £2 a month to The Guardian to support them. 

I'll take another look at the crossword that I started. I think that I kept a link to it... Actually, I _hadn't_ - my link was to one of a series of articles explaining how to tackle cryptics. I managed to find the puzzle in my history list though and now _DO _have a bookmark to it - cryptic crossword no. 28,296. I've done 6/30 of it. I'll give it another go this evening and see if I can make more progress.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

Enjoyed Countryfile. Most of it was from around here.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Considering that farmers are getting practically nothing for wool, it amazes me as to how it can be so expensive to buy.


It can indeed be very expensive depending on what you want. There is a considerable amount of work involved and many of the wool spinners have gone out of business.
I dealt with a wide variety of spinners for knitting yarn which of course has a different twist to weaving yarn. Some of the spinners were very out of date and probably could not afford to upgrade and their methods were very primitive. There is also length of staple to consider and that has a bearing on price.
Machine knitting yarn has to be oiled unlike hand knitting which does not.
I dealt a lot with a surplus yarn merchant as once a factory has finished a run of garments the surplus yarn is sold off as they require continuity of shades and small amounts were no use to them.
We could use different shades easily as it was often of no importance but we had to have 2/10s thickness which most factories used. Hand knitting is mostly 2/8s ie double knitting.
Once cheap garments came in from China the production in this country became uneconomic and most factories have now closed down.
One well known chain of shops sent a couple of containers of yarn a month to Karachi where the garments were produced and returned here to be labelled Made in Scotland. The wool was certainly produced here and perhaps the labels.
Once I start on something I find it hard to stop obviously. Sorry for the essay.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed Countryfile. Most of it was from around here.


Missed it but I hardly look at telly nowadays so never check the programmes.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2020)

I ain't got a telly .........


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2020)

Countryfile was good.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Missed it but I hardly look at telly nowadays so never check the programmes.


Auchlynne Estate which is near Killin and Cultybraggan Camp at Comrie.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Auchlynne Estate which is near Killin and Cultybraggan Camp at Comrie.


I think that is a repeat as I have seen that or something very like it before.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I think that is a repeat as I have seen that or something very like it before.


They have both been on before but it was a catch up on how things were going. 
His Dark Materials now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is this allowed in Tier 3??



I should have explained better. It was Mrs Tenkay and I who wandered up to the shops via a circuitous route. As I'm "immune compromised" I hang about outside while Mrs Tenkay risks life and limb in the shops. We're Tier Two but I'm still sensible and try to stay out of harms way.
Cryptic Crosswords, my mum taught me how to do them, a couple of my brothers also used to enjoy them. When we'd left home we used to meet up in a Pub on Sunday lunchtime, whoever had solved the most clues in the Sunday Times didn't have to buy a round all lunchtime. ( This was back in the days of it being a newspaper with strong ethics, and some excellent investigative journalism ) 
I'd but the newspaper on my way to the bus stop and work on it on the half hour journey to the pub. I was chatting to my eldest brothers wife on one occasion and she mentioned that he had taken to nipping out late on Saturday evening, it turned out he was heading up to New Street Station to get the earliest paper as it came off the train 

There's a cryptic crossword themed book that I read many years ago called " Pretty Girl in Crimson Rose (8)"* It is written by a South African chap who came to England, his English girlfriend was a keen cryptic crossword solver and explained to him some of the nuances. He was really taken with this and decided to dig a little deeper, he contacted and interviewed many of the compilers, including the legendary Auricaria. It's a lovely fascinating story, and a love story to boot.

* The cryptic crossword fans have probably already solved the word play in the book title


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I am not yet able to do hard cryptic crosswords, but have got to the stage where I can usually complete the one in the Metro in odd moments of an evening.
> 
> I took a quick look at a Guardian cryptic crossword a couple of weeks ago but only solved 5 or 6 clues. I could probably manage a few more if I stuck at it. I'm learning the tricks.
> 
> ...


Australian Spider Crossword


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Dec 2020)

So these must be the Bubbles that Boris keeps talking about. .
This is my clean bike 6 miles into today’s ride it did not look like that after another 47 miles..


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I should have explained better. It was Mrs Tenkay and I who wandered up to the shops via a circuitous route. As I'm "immune compromised" I hang about outside while Mrs Tenkay risks life and limb in the shops. We're Tier Two but I'm still sensible and try to stay out of harms way.
> Cryptic Crosswords, my mum taught me how to do them, a couple of my brothers also used to enjoy them. When we'd left home we used to meet up in a Pub on Sunday lunchtime, whoever had solved the most clues in the Sunday Times didn't have to buy a round all lunchtime. ( This was back in the days of it being a newspaper with strong ethics, and some excellent investigative journalism )
> I'd but the newspaper on my way to the bus stop and work on it on the half hour journey to the pub. I was chatting to my eldest brothers wife on one occasion and she mentioned that he had taken to nipping out late on Saturday evening, it turned out he was heading up to New Street Station to get the earliest paper as it came off the train
> 
> ...


No S**t _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I should have explained better. It was Mrs Tenkay and I who wandered up to the shops via a circuitous route. As I'm "immune compromised" I hang about outside while Mrs Tenkay risks life and limb in the shops. We're Tier Two but I'm still sensible and try to stay out of harms way.
> Cryptic Crosswords, my mum taught me how to do them, a couple of my brothers also used to enjoy them. When we'd left home we used to meet up in a Pub on Sunday lunchtime, whoever had solved the most clues in the Sunday Times didn't have to buy a round all lunchtime. ( This was back in the days of it being a newspaper with strong ethics, and some excellent investigative journalism )
> I'd but the newspaper on my way to the bus stop and work on it on the half hour journey to the pub. I was chatting to my eldest brothers wife on one occasion and she mentioned that he had taken to nipping out late on Saturday evening, it turned out he was heading up to New Street Station to get the earliest paper as it came off the train
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm.......OK nice little challenge there. I'll grab a glass of my damson gin first.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

@Tenkaykev 



Spoiler: Spoiler



rebelled


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

Never done one of those spoiler thingies before.........as you'll all realise


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Tenkaykev
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on 👍


----------



## JPBoothy (20 Dec 2020)

The Rover said:


> Yesterday was new bike day, another retirement present, bought from the same LBS as @PaulSB .
> A genesis datum frameset built up with 105, 30mm tubeless tyres, SKS guards Etc.
> I had surgery on a broken collarbone in early November so whilst it’s healing ok I may need to leave it another week or so before a test ride. They reconnected three pieces of bone with a metal plate and seven screws which stung a bit!
> 
> ...


I have become a bit of a Genesis fan over the past few years


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I have become a bit of a Genesis fan over the past few years


I was going to get the same bike but the LBS only had white left when I got there two days later..........


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Spot on 👍


I'm still thinking about it!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

Wahay... I think I got it! 



Spoiler



Re-belle-d!


----------



## Domus (20 Dec 2020)

My dad was a crossword fan, he always said the more you do in a publication the easier they get because you get to know how the compiler's mind works.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

I just found a used copy of *Pretty Girl in Crimson Rose (8)* for £2.81 on Amazon and have ordered it. (There is another one available at that price, for anybody who might be interested.)


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I just found a used copy of *Pretty Girl in Crimson Rose (8)* for £2.81 on Amazon and have ordered it. (There is another one available at that price, for anybody who might be interested.)


I must re read my copy, it’s in the bookcase somewhere


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Wahay... I think I got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome to it, I don't want it!!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're welcome to it, I don't want it!!


How many letters?


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> How many letters?


"It", two normally


----------



## rustybolts (21 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Windier than the hubs of hell here today...won't drop below 30 mph until late this afternoon. Pulled a muscle or pinched a nerve in my right leg, but annoyingly I can't figure out how I achieved this.
> For several years now I've used a Stanley travel mug as a French press after finding out a Bodum plunger fits perfectly. However, it does get hot when I pour boiling water in it, and being bored I twined and shellacked it. Still is a little warm, though. Unlike the glass carafes, it can't break, so when
> View attachment 564243
> 
> ...


nice job on the twine ! hope your injury heals fast


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Wahay... I think I got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct! ✔️


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

Domus said:


> My dad was a crossword fan, he always said the more you do in a publication the easier they get because you get to know how the compiler's mind works.



Yes, I'd fully agree with this. I don't do crosswords often enough these days for that to work for me but it definitely was the case when I was a regular.

Crossword solving has given me the ability to solve many different types of language based puzzles. When we do a quiz that part always gets handed straight to me. Anagrams are a speciality.

Codeword is my current favourite. The Guardian one takes me 25-40 minutes. Problem is I have a system which largely removes the challenge and it becomes more about speed than solving the puzzle.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

Well I've had a brew, read the paper and it's time for more sleep.

One news item caught my attention. Germany has banned travel from the UK till January 31st. Our next door neighbour, the one who ignores all the rules, has her son home from Germany. He hasn't self-isolated for two weeks since arriving. 

Now he can't return to Germany for six weeks. Four weeks longer than planned. I can't help but feel there's some natural justice going on here.......


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> and it's time for more sleep.


Have some for me!  

Had my coffee and wondering how far the legs are up to this morning. Should probably just do the bare minimum and give them a rest.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Have some for me!
> 
> Had my coffee and wondering how far the legs are up to this morning. Should probably just do the bare minimum and give them a rest.


I'll get you a brew later if you're around......


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed Countryfile. Most of it was from around here.



It was on but I slept all the way through it.


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2020)

Morning all, off for a swim this morning, well at least that is the plan.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, off for a swim this morning, well at least that is the plan.


Wish I liked swimming as it's supposed to be a great exercise but never enjoyed it and actually quite scared of water. I can just about manage a breadth of breast stroke at the shallow end!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2020)

Well after running over 40 miles last week I appear to have put on a pound.....what's that all about? Maybe it's muscle


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Well after running over 40 miles last week I appear to have put on a pound.....what's that all about? Maybe it's muscle


Morning Mo, yes, it’s muscle which is denser than fat. You’re transmogrifying into “Wonder Woman” 🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I'd fully agree with this. I don't do crosswords often enough these days for that to work for me but it definitely was the case when I was a regular.
> 
> Crossword solving has given me the ability to solve many different types of language based puzzles. When we do a quiz that part always gets handed straight to me. Anagrams are a speciality.
> 
> Codeword is my current favourite. The Guardian one takes me 25-40 minutes. Problem is I have a system which largely removes the challenge and it becomes more about speed than solving the puzzle.



You definitely become familiar with the individual compilers style, with some I’ve been in awe of the artistry and on occasion thought “ you devious b***ard”😁
I used to have the newspaper on my work bench, open at the crossword page. I’d look at a clue and leave my subconscious to work on it while I got on with other tasks.
It’s often the case that a solution will pop into your head when you return to the puzzle.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> It was on but I slept all the way through it.


Snap


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> You definitely become familiar with the individual compilers style, with some I’ve been in awe of the artistry and on occasion thought “ you devious b***ard”😁
> I used to have the newspaper on my work bench, open at the crossword page. I’d look at a clue and leave my subconscious to work on it while I got on with other tasks.
> *It’s often the case that a solution will pop into your head when you return to the puzzle.*



Yes, @ColinJ I meant to say this to you. One of my tactics is to run through every clue quickly, the obvious ones usually get answered straight off, then go back to those which now have letters and finally put it down for a while. Poring over an individual clue can make it harder.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, @ColinJ I meant to say this to you. One of my tactics is to run through every clue quickly, the obvious ones usually get answered straight off, then go back to those which now have letters and finally put it down for a while. Poring over an individual clue can make it harder.



“Can you help me out with this crossword clue?”

“ What’s the clue?”

“ Eggs on, five letters “

“Urges?”

“ I wondered why my answer “toast” didn’t fit”

😉


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

The sleep idea hasn't worked. Time for ironing with The Colony on Netflix - it's ironing TV, needs no real attention.

I'm making coffee. Anyone? @Mo1959 - she's probably in the bath? @welsh dragon - not up yet given recent track record?


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Paulus (21 Dec 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's dark, it's raining And due to carry on for most of the day.
On the bright side, today is the shortest day of the year. 
I have Sainsbury's delivering the goodies this afternoon. MrsP and myself will have enough food to keep us going for a few weeks, just some fruit and vegetables to get from the grocers this morning. 
Out with the dog shortly before the hoards get out and about. 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The sleep idea hasn't worked. Time for ironing with The Colony on Netflix - it's ironing TV, needs no real attention.
> 
> I'm making coffee. Anyone? @Mo1959 - she's probably in the bath? @welsh dragon - not up yet given recent track record?



I was awake, I was nice and warm in bed.

Coffee milk and 1 sugar please


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2020)

Morning. It's dark. It's cold. Paul is going to make me a cup of coffee.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2020)

And I think it's the shortest day of the year today as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The sleep idea hasn't worked. Time for ironing with The Colony on Netflix - it's ironing TV, needs no real attention.
> 
> I'm making coffee. Anyone? @Mo1959 - she's probably in the bath? @welsh dragon - not up yet given recent track record?


I probably was when you posted that.  Just a gentle 4 miles this morning, mostly flat or downhill so the heart rate stayed at or below 140 all the way.

Back to Weetabix and banana this morning, partly because I fancied a change, but mostly because I've run out of fruit and fibre and was too warm for porridge.


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Shortest day of the year today and we've got that conjunction thingy as well to look out for.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Dec 2020)

Morning it's


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Shortest day of the year today and we've got that conjunction thingy as well to look out for.


Yes, supposed to be around 5pm tonight when they are at their closest. Hope the sky is clear enough to get a look.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Shortest day of the year today and we've got that conjunction thingy as well to look out for.




You need to be careful of those conjunction thingies. They can be tricky little blighters


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2020)

1 mile swim done and I feel alive.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> 1 mile swim done and I feel alive.


Certainly better than the alternative!


----------



## dickyknees (21 Dec 2020)

Bore da pawb.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, supposed to be around 5pm tonight when they are at their closest. Hope the sky is clear enough to get a look.


We had a look for it yesterday about 5 pm, clear skies but we concluded that we’re the wrong side of the hills to be able to see it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All.
For the last few days we’ve been watching Andrew Marr’s New Elizabethans, most interesting. Though a bit of a misnomer in terms of her Scottish and Irish subjects.
Also enjoying working through Michael Palin’s back catalogue on i-player. Fascinating to see all these places pre their various changes. Passing through India we were having to remind ourselves of what the cities are called now, and the episode we watched yesterday had him travelling through the Soviet Union just days before its fall.


----------



## pawl (21 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wish I liked swimming as it's supposed to be a great exercise but never enjoyed it and actually quite scared of water. I can just about manage a breadth of breast stroke at the shallow end!




I enjoy swimming but not in an indoor pool .Much prefer out doors Love swimming in the sea which doesn’t happen very often these days as holidays are usually in land

Aged twelve I often swam in the river Some of the local lads would fill the local canal lock and swim there.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2020)

This mornings ride has been cancelled, hopefully I can ride tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> I enjoy swimming but not in an indoor pool .Much prefer out doors Love swimming in the sea which doesn’t happen very often these days as holidays are usually in land
> 
> Aged twelve I often swam in the river Some of the local lads would fill the local canal lock and swim there.



I had swimming leasons at school, and again just after I retired, but I've never felt confident or comfortable in the water and have come to the conclusion that It's not for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2020)

My dad was a fantastic swimmer. I can hold my own but that's about it. Not really my thing either.


----------



## GM (21 Dec 2020)

Morning all...As Paulus said it's raining here. Going for a walk up to M&S after breakfast for a click & collect, found an old credit card which I haven't used for ages which amazingly had £95 credit, so treated myself to a new pair of jeans. Normally get Wanglers or Levi's, but I thought I'd try Marksies for the stretchy ones 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I can hold my own but that's about it. Not really my thing either.


I can hold my own, as well.
Can't swim whilst doing so, though.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I ain't got a telly .........


In that case you can sit there with no clothes on while watching no telly.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

GM said:


> Morning all...As Paulus said it's raining here. Going for a walk up to M&S after breakfast for a click & collect, found an old credit card which I haven't used for ages which amazingly had £95 credit, so treated myself to a new pair of jeans. Normally get Wanglers or Levi's, but I thought I'd try Marksies for the stretchy ones
> 
> Have a good day folks!


I have 2 pair of m&s stretchy type jeans in grey. M&S clothing, in the last 15+years has gone right down the pan but these have been good AND comfy.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I can hold my own, as well.
> Can't swim whilst doing so, though.


I can hold my own unless I have had too much to drink......then I ask MrsD to hold it for me.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I have become a bit of a Genesis fan over the past few years


I borrowed one for a weekend and was very impressed.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wish I liked swimming as it's supposed to be a great exercise but never enjoyed it and actually quite scared of water. I can just about manage a breadth of breast stroke at the shallow end!


I could do (my version) of the breast stroke but could never get the hang of the crawl....... maybe its a co-ordination thing. I do maybe 3 strokes then it falls apart. I enjoy watching it as they are so good...so smooth.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, supposed to be around 5pm tonight when they are at their closest. Hope the sky is clear enough to get a look.


We have an amateur astronomer in the village. Saw this last night but doubt we will see the conjunction unless weather improves dramatically.

750mm focal length telescope. It's biggish, that's all I know


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I was awake, I was nice and warm in bed.
> 
> Coffee milk and 1 sugar please


I couldn't enter a lady's bedroom.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I couldn't enter a lady's bedroom.




Do. Not. Make. Any. Comment


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We have an amateur astronomer in the village. Saw this last night but doubt we will see the conjunction unless weather improves dramatically.
> 
> 750mm focal length telescope. It's biggish, that's all I know
> 
> View attachment 564351



"When the Moon is in the Seventh House"
and Jupiter aligns with Mars Saturn
Then Peace will guide the Planets
And Love will steer the Stars"

Hmm... doesn't quite scan...


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My dad was a fantastic swimmer. I can hold my own but that's about it. Not really my thing either.


My daughter, as a young girl, swam for the Warrington club. No idea where she got it from but she seemed to glide without any splash. Sadly she lost interest.


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> This mornings ride has been cancelled, hopefully I can ride tomorrow.


Commiserations, my ride days and good weather don’t always coincide. When non retired friends say , ”your retired you can go when you like” . I think you’ll find out it doesn’t work like that.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I couldn't enter a lady's bedroom.


Or garden


----------



## numbnuts (21 Dec 2020)

We've got that fine drizzle now you know the one that really wets you, I know this as I'm really wet


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Commiserations, my ride days and good weather don’t always coincide. When non retired friends say , ”your retired you can go when you like” . I think you’ll find out it doesn’t work like that.


The weather forecast is your friend! Check the weather for the week and then plan everything else around the good days.

Monday is cycling, Tuesday is usually my housework day but it's sunny tomorrow and lashing down now so I'm blitzing the house.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2020)

In have to drop off Mr WD's prescription at the quacks.

Might pop into the crappy Co Op as well to pick up a few odds and sods .


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Dec 2020)

Question for PaulSB , when you introduced your new bike you said you were retiring your Dolan . Curious which model it is . My current winter geared bike is a 2010 preffisio with 9 spd tiagra .


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

May I officially report in.
I feel Warrington should be renamed Much Piddle sin The Marsh.......it just will not stop raining.
Not a lot to do today. The auntie is supposed to be getting transferred to a place nearer to us today......I will phone shortly to see if its happening. The way these places seem to operate I am not optimistic. 
You have to feel sorry for her. Broken hip. In hospital. Transferred to 3 different wards. Transferred to a respite home. Now being transferred to another place. She is 95, we actually had her laughing last week but you can see her ageing.


----------



## pawl (21 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I had swimming leasons at school, and again just after I retired, but I've never felt confident or comfortable in the water and have come to the conclusion that It's not for me.




As the saying goes with age comes wisdom.When I think back some of the places I have swum in I wouldn’t even consider it now
One place that sticks in my mind was coming off the Langdale Pikes on a very hot day beside a waterfall there was a deep pool Couldn’t resist it stripped down to my under pants and jumped in.Soon cooled me down🏊‍♀️🏊‍♀️🏊‍♀️


----------



## pawl (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The weather forecast is your friend! Check the weather for the week and then plan everything else around the good days.
> 
> Monday is cycling, Tuesday is usually my housework day but it's sunny tomorrow and lashing down now so I'm blitzing the house.



At the moment good days are pretty infrequent in north west Leicestershire at the moment 
Christmas Day and Christmas Eve looks promising


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The weather forecast is your friend! Check the weather for the week and then plan everything else around the good days.


I love someone with a good sense of humour


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The weather forecast is your friend! Check the weather for the week and then plan everything else around the good days.
> 
> Monday is cycling, Tuesday is usually my housework day but it's sunny tomorrow and lashing down now so I'm blitzing the house.


" Wednesday is Roast Beef..."


----------



## Sterlo (21 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> I enjoy swimming but not in an indoor pool .Much prefer out doors Love swimming in the sea which doesn’t happen very often these days as holidays are usually in land
> 
> Aged twelve I often swam in the river Some of the local lads would fill the local canal lock and swim there.


I hate the water. I remember years ago, going into the sea and lost my footing. I panicked, swallowed loads of water and thought my time had come. Managed to salvage the situation but it's put me off (never enjoyed it anyway). My heart is racing now just recalling it!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2020)

Sterlo said:


> I hate the water. I remember years ago, going into the sea and lost my footing. I panicked, swallowed loads of water and thought my time had come. Managed to salvage the situation but it's put me off (never enjoyed it anyway). My heart is racing now just recalling it!


I did something similar. The school took you for swimming lessons and for the first grade you had to jump in the deep end and swim a length. I jumped in and panicked too. I hate being out of my depth now.


----------



## pawl (21 Dec 2020)

Sterlo said:


> I hate the water. I remember years ago, going into the sea and lost my footing. I panicked, swallowed loads of water and thought my time had come. Managed to salvage the situation but it's put me off (never enjoyed it anyway). My heart is racing now just recalling it!




Mrs P loves swimming but never in the sea.She likes to know what is beneath her feet


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The weather forecast is your friend! Check the weather for the week and then plan everything else around the good days.
> 
> Monday is cycling, Tuesday is usually my housework day but it's sunny tomorrow and lashing down now so I'm blitzing the house.



I'm doing the same, still piddling down here so I've switched to housework.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I did something similar. The school took you for swimming lessons and for the first grade you had to jump in the deep end and swim a length. I jumped in and panicked too. I hate being out of my depth now.


And me. Aged 9 or 10 I had to swim a length to get my certificate. For some reason I had this crazy idea to do it backstroke...... which I had never tried. Nearly drowned and had to be rescued.
Somehow I got into snorkeling and scuba diving AND loved it.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Mrs P loves swimming but never in the sea.She likes to know what is beneath her feet


Same with MrsD. She is actually a decent swimmer but has to be in or close to the shallow end.


----------



## pawl (21 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Mrs P loves swimming but never in the sea.She likes to know what is beneath her feet



After my first wife had seen the film jaws she refused to even paddle in the sea.and that was at Skegness


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The weather forecast is your friend! Check the weather for the week and then plan everything else around the good days.


You trust and plan your week around the weather forecast .


----------



## Sterlo (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The weather forecast is your friend! Check the weather for the week and then plan everything else around the good days.
> 
> Monday is cycling, Tuesday is usually my housework day but it's sunny tomorrow and lashing down now so I'm blitzing the house.


 check for the week . I check it about 3 times a day and still don't trust it.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And me. Aged 9 or 10 I had to swim a length to get my certificate. For some reason I had this crazy idea to do it backstroke...... which I had never tried. Nearly drowned and had to be rescued.
> Somehow I got into snorkeling and scuba diving AND loved it.


As part of our scuba training we had to be able to swim the full length of the pool underwater in ordinary swimming trunks with no weights, masks or fins.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2020)

Back from town. Piddling down here as well. Very fine misty rain.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> As part of our scuba training we had to be able to swim the full length of the pool underwater in ordinary swimming trunks with no weights, masks or fins.


By the time I did my scuba course (in my late 30s) I could do that. But I was still hopeless at swimming on top


----------



## oldwheels (21 Dec 2020)

Miserable wet chilly day. Need to get down to the shop before food supplies run out but no use going until tomorrow morning as the lorry will not be unloaded yet.
My Macbook has been updated to Big Sur with unforseen consequences. The EpsonStylus 415 I have which is very old and has been uninstalled as part of the update. Cannot print and so far cannot seem to get it reinstalled. There are things I want to print but since it is a cable connection cannot print from anything else. IPad has no USB port. No point in ordering just now so need to wait for a couple of weeks till the parcel services calm down a bit.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We had a look for it yesterday about 5 pm, clear skies but we concluded that we’re the wrong side of the hills to be able to see it.


Clear (south-western) horizon is best


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

If things can go wrong......they will.
The aunties transfer is not happening.
The place she was due to go to has a Covid outbreak.........nothing is happening until after christmas.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Miserable wet chilly day. Need to get down to the shop before food supplies run out but no use going until tomorrow morning as the lorry will not be unloaded yet.
> My Macbook has been updated to Big Sur with unforseen consequences. The EpsonStylus 415 I have which is very old and has been uninstalled as part of the update. Cannot print and so far cannot seem to get it reinstalled. There are things I want to print but since it is a cable connection cannot print from anything else. IPad has no USB port. No point in ordering just now so need to wait for a couple of weeks till the parcel services calm down a bit.


Don't use my MacBook that much, but I have fired it up to do the download. Not sure why I don't use it more as the screen is a bit bigger and easier on the old eyes than the iPad when I am in the living room.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Miserable wet chilly day. Need to get down to the shop before food supplies run out but no use going until tomorrow morning as the lorry will not be unloaded yet.
> My Macbook has been updated to Big Sur with unforseen consequences. The EpsonStylus 415 I have which is very old and has been uninstalled as part of the update. Cannot print and so far cannot seem to get it reinstalled. There are things I want to print but since it is a cable connection cannot print from anything else. IPad has no USB port. No point in ordering just now so need to wait for a couple of weeks till the parcel services calm down a bit.


I'm lucky in that my Brother Laser printer carried on working after the upgrade to Big Sur.
Check out " Gutenprint" it seems to be able to fix a lot of compatibility issues.

https://piunikaweb.com/2020/11/24/m...rinting-function-on-mac-possible-workarounds/


----------



## gavroche (21 Dec 2020)

Good very late morning fellow retirees. Been up at least 1.5 hour and walked Molly in the wind and rain....................again. It never seem to stop. 
My granddaughter's car has decided to blow the head gasket so guess who is taking her to work later? She is getting her new car ( second hand) on January 1st. Her pathetic father won't insure her on her mother's car till then cos he is too tight. They are going through a divorce at the moment but he is still her dad. The extra premium is only £45 and the guy is actually loaded. I offered to pay it just to shame him.
Glad to say my wife is doing very well and so is our daughter so I am planning to go back to Wales in the new year , for a few days , as I need to sort out a few things at home. My wife will stay down here till then.
Enjoy your day every body.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good very late morning fellow retirees. Been up at least 1.5 hour and walked Molly in the wind and rain....................again. It never seem to stop.
> My granddaughter's car has decided to blow the head gasket so guess who is taking her to work later? She is getting her new car ( second hand) on January 1st. Her pathetic father won't insure her on her mother's car till then cos he is too tight. They are going through a divorce at the moment but he is still her dad. The extra premium is only £45 and the guy is actually loaded. I offered to pay it just to shame him.
> Glad to say my wife is doing very well and so is our daughter so I am planning to go back to Wales in the new year , for a few days , as I need to sort out a few things at home. My wife will stay down here till then.
> Enjoy your day every body.


Glad things are improving. Health worries are bad enough at the best of times but must be so much worse just now.


----------



## dickyknees (21 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Miserable wet chilly day. Need to get down to the shop before food supplies run out but no use going until tomorrow morning as the lorry will not be unloaded yet.
> My Macbook has been updated to Big Sur with unforseen consequences. The EpsonStylus 415 I have which is very old and has been uninstalled as part of the update. Cannot print and so far cannot seem to get it reinstalled. There are things I want to print but since it is a cable connection cannot print from anything else. IPad has no USB port. No point in ordering just now so need to wait for a couple of weeks till the parcel services calm down a bit.



A bit drastic but doable, roll back to Catalina OS. 

https://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/downgrade-macos-3581872/


----------



## oldwheels (21 Dec 2020)

dickyknees said:


> A bit drastic but doable, roll back to Catalina OS.
> 
> https://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/downgrade-macos-3581872/


As you say a bit drastic so will leave that as a last option. While I am reasonable competent with computers I also know my limitations.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> After my first wife had seen* the film jaws *she refused to even paddle in the sea.and that was at Skegness



My youngest son, about 5 or 6 at the time, would not even walk along the promenade at the coast, after watching jaws! 

He was then, (and still is, at 46), a good swimmer.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> As you say a bit drastic so will leave that as a last option. While I am reasonable competent with computers I also know my limitations.


Does it not let you go into the printer settings and maybe update the drivers?


----------



## oldwheels (21 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm lucky in that my Brother Laser printer carried on working after the upgrade to Big Sur.
> Check out " Gutenprint" it seems to be able to fix a lot of compatibility issues.
> 
> https://piunikaweb.com/2020/11/24/m...rinting-function-on-mac-possible-workarounds/


I did see that when I was ferreting around but may try later. It seems I am far from alone with this problem.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

Anybody watch "My Yorkshire Family".
A fascinating program. Husband (aged 60) wife (aged 40) are sheep farmers. They have 9 children.... yes 9!!! . All the kids, including the tots, get stuck in AND they all seem to love each other.
Well worth watching imo


----------



## oldwheels (21 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Does it not let you go into the printer settings and maybe update the drivers?


It does go into printer settings but it appears there are no updated drivers for the updated Mac software
Lots of complaints on line about this I now find.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> My youngest son, about 5 or 6 at the time, would not even walk along the promenade at the coast, after watching jaws!
> 
> He was then, (and still is, at 46), a good swimmer.


He would be an even better swimmer if a shark was chasing him


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, @ColinJ I meant to say this to you. One of my tactics is to run through every clue quickly, the obvious ones usually get answered straight off, then go back to those which now have letters and finally put it down for a while. Poring over an individual clue can make it harder.


I definitely do the background processing thing. Many times I have got completely stuck on a crossword in the evening, put it to one side and then finished it in 2 minutes the following morning. 

Even though the crosswords I do haven't been as hard as the Guardian, Times etc. ones I start to notice a few different styles over the months. 



Dave7 said:


> Anybody watch "My Yorkshire Family".
> A fascinating program. Husband (aged 60) wife (aged 40) are sheep farmers. They have 9 children.... yes 9!!! . All the kids, including the tots, get stuck in AND they all seem to love each other.


They definitely don't have a TV...! 

As for swimming... I used to go regularly. I learned at school when I was 8 or 9. We used to go to Livingstone Rd baths - is that pool still open, @dave r ? 

Coventry then built a 50 metre pool which I went to every Saturday with my best mate. I got very confident in the water. I used to throw a penny in at one end, walk to the far end, then dive in and swim the length underwater to pick it up. One time I did 2 lengths underwater but that got a bit scary for the final 10-15 metres so I was reluctant to do that again. 

I wasn't keen on diving from high up though. I went up onto the first platform (3 metres?) and it took me about 30 minutes to pluck up the courage to jump off. One of my schoolfriends was quite happy to go up to the top diving board and fling himself off that!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Considering that farmers are getting practically nothing for wool, it amazes me as to how it can be so expensive to buy.





classic33 said:


> Clear (south-western) horizon is best


Yep, that’s where we were looking. But the Pentland Hills were in the way. Their proximity isn’t usually something to complain about


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> You trust and plan your week around the weather forecast .


Yeah! Really!!  Generally I ride Monday/Wednesday/Friday with the same core group of three friends - under normal circumstances there's around 30 other people who dip in and out. This year we deliberately limited this to 7 others who we know very well and trust. Sunday night we check how it's looking and decide yes/no for Monday, if Monday is bad we opt for Tuesday etc or if it looks bad through till Wednesday we start to plan for Thursday - it's very fluid but we use the Met Office a lot, often making a final decision around 8.00/8.15 am for a 9.30 meet up


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yeah! Really!!  Generally I ride Monday/Wednesday/Friday with the same core group of three friends - under normal circumstances there's around 30 other people who dip in and out. This year we deliberately limited this to 7 others who we know very well and trust. Sunday night we check how it's looking and decide yes/no for Monday, if Monday is bad we opt for Tuesday etc or if it looks bad through till Wednesday we start to plan for Thursday - it's very fluid but we use the Met Office a lot, often making a final decision around 8.00/8.15 am for a 9.30 meet up


That’s organised , but then you are CC secretary. I have been lone cycling since March , and some days I struggle to organise my own lone departure on time.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I definitely do the background processing thing. Many times I have got completely stuck on a crossword in the evening, put it to one side and then finished it in 2 minutes the following morning.
> 
> Even though the crosswords I do haven't been as hard as the Guardian, Times etc. ones I start to notice a few different styles over the months.
> 
> ...



No, the Livingstone Rd baths have gone now.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2020)

Chicken curry with rice for us today. It was yummy.

And the stock market is crap at the moment. Good job I sold what I had. Phew. Big spender what I am. I had a whole £250 invested


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Question for PaulSB , when you introduced your new bike you said you were retiring your Dolan . Curious which model it is . My current winter geared bike is a 2010 preffisio with 9 spd tiagra .


Sure. It's an 11 year old 2009 Dolan Dual originally a Sram compact double -10 speed (I guess) but it's become a real hotchpotch. I used to own a bespoke tourer (we got a frame which Paul Hewitt was selling and did the build specifically for me) but sadly I had to write it off January this year. Swapped the triple and wheels off the tourer on to the Dolan frame which ended up being Shimano 50/39/30 and 28/11 and left the original Sram callipers in place!!! I say it's got a 39 - was looking the other day and it's only 38 at the moment!! 

The plan is my Cervelo C3 is the summer bike, the Kinesis is the winter/gravel/tourer and the Dolan will hang on the wall for emergencies. I'm going to clean the Dolan till she sparkles, whizz her down to the LBS in the New Year and discuss how best to equip it for the future. Definitely not a triple as I never use it.

I suspect the Kinesis will see more summer action than originally expected. The ride is superb and very comfy so when we are out for 100+ mile days it's the obvious bike to chose. She is proving to be as versatile and perform as well as both the reviews and Kinesis said it would. I expected good but I'm surprised by just how good.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> That’s organised , but then you are CC secretary. I have been lone cycling since March , and some days I struggle to organise my own lone departure on time.


Might sound organised but watch a re-run of Last of the Summer Wine to get an idea of how it is to ride with us!!!! One lovely lady who used to cycle with the group regularly, sadly she's moved abroad, thought we were a total riot - she was our official carer and was kind enough to name us the Silver Eagles. Any way........

............one beautiful summer day we were making our way up to Silverdale. There is a pee stop with a fabulous view across Morecambe Bay so we stopped. Conversation turned to God knows what before we set off again, our friend was heard to remark "It's a good job there's five of you - it means the group has a full set of senses!!"


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I definitely do the background processing thing. Many times I have got completely stuck on a crossword in the evening, put it to one side and then finished it in 2 minutes the following morning.
> 
> Even though the crosswords I do haven't been as hard as the Guardian, Times etc. ones I start to notice a few different styles over the months.
> 
> ...


Livingstone baths..... where would that be ??


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> No, the Livingstone Rd baths have gone now.


Did they get round to replacing the 50 m pool/sports centre in the city centre?

Last thing I heard (a few years ago) was that too much money was being spent on maintenance so they were going to bulldoze the complex, build student housing there, and a new pool elsewhere.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2020)

I was in Boots to pick up my monthly supply of rat poison and standing 3 metres behind a woman at the checkout. She had picked up an awful lot of make-up from the shelves. They rang it up on the till. 

(I'm not making any statement here about make-up or what people choose to spend their cash on. It's just that Boots is not exactly Bargain Central!)

_*Have a guess how much the woman spent on lipstick and nail varnish...*_


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Livingstone baths..... where would that be ??


Not in Livingstone!


----------



## Paulus (21 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was in Boots to pick up my monthly supply of rat poison and standing 3 metres behind a woman at the checkout. She had picked up an awful lot of make-up from the shelves. They rang it up on the till.
> 
> (I'm not making any statement here about make-up or what people choose to spend their cash on. It's just that Boots is not exactly Bargain Central!)
> 
> _*Have a guess how much the woman spent on lipstick and nail varnish...*_


My guess is-----
£147.50?


----------



## GM (21 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> _*Have a guess how much the woman spent on lipstick and nail varnish...*_




£60


----------



## Paulus (21 Dec 2020)

On the swimming front, both MrsP and myself are very strong swimmers, as are both of our kids who are qualified lifeguards.
I can remember my first swim without a rubber ring, it was at the old Finchley open air pool, now sadly long gone. It was the summer of 1965 and I was 8 years old. I still have my swimming certs. from my primary school.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> My guess is-----
> £147.50?


Oh, you've only gone and spoilt it! 

I was expecting £35, £50, @GM's £60 and so on...

It was just shy of £146! That is actually about 10% more than I spend in a month on food, drink, clothes, toiletries, travel etc.

If you were going to buy that much in one go, surely it would make sense to get it at half the price on Amazon, or Lipsticks R US!


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Sure. It's an 11 year old 2009 Dolan Dual originally a Sram compact double -10 speed (I guess) but it's become a real hotchpotch. I used to own a bespoke tourer (we got a frame which Paul Hewitt was selling and did the build specifically for me) but sadly I had to write it off January this year. Swapped the triple and wheels off the tourer on to the Dolan frame which ended up being Shimano 50/39/30 and 28/11 and left the original Sram callipers in place!!! I say it's got a 39 - was looking the other day and it's only 38 at the moment!!
> 
> The plan is my Cervelo C3 is the summer bike, the Kinesis is the winter/gravel/tourer and the Dolan will hang on the wall for emergencies. I'm going to clean the Dolan till she sparkles, whizz her down to the LBS in the New Year and discuss how best to equip it for the future. Definitely not a triple as I never use it.
> 
> I suspect the Kinesis will see more summer action than originally expected. The ride is superb and very comfy so when we are out for 100+ mile days it's the obvious bike to chose. She is proving to be as versatile and perform as well as both the reviews and Kinesis said it would. I expected good but I'm surprised by just how good.


Thanks for a very full answer. I like the way a much used bike evolves over time.( or ends up a cocktail of bits ) . Although some regard my preffisio as heavy it suits me and like the robustness of 9 speed for winter.
a few years ago I left a chain change to late , so I put the old chain back on and run it all into the ground .
Hat off to mr Shimano , every thing worn out covered in gloop still worked fine.
I do admit to being a S.O.C.C and not a MAMIL that’s stingy old club cyclist make everything last .
pleased the new bike is out performing your expectations.


----------



## Paulus (21 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, you've only gone and spoilt it!
> 
> I was expecting £35, £50, @GM's £60 and so on...
> 
> ...


My guess was based on the fact that Boots often has offers on cosmetics and the like. MrsP will on occasions take up the offers, she says that she can actually save quite a bit by spending quite a bit on the offer.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> My guess was based on the fact that Boots often has offers on cosmetics and the like. MrsP will on occasions take up the offers, she says that she can actually save quite a bit by spending quite a bit on the offer.


OMG - was that at special offer prices!


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> My guess was based on the fact that Boots often has offers on cosmetics and the like. MrsP will on occasions take up the offers, she says that she can actually save quite a bit by spending quite a bit on the offer.



Ah, my Mrs P will come home with something new............................"look how much I saved on this. £25". The male view is of course "How much did you spend on that???"


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Did they get round to replacing the 50 m pool/sports centre in the city centre?
> 
> Last thing I heard (a few years ago) was that too much money was being spent on maintenance so they were going to bulldoze the complex, build student housing there, and a new pool elsewhere.



They've build The Wave at the bottom of New Union Street to replace it, but the building is still there, its listed I think so there's not a lot they can do with it.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Did they get round to replacing the 50 m pool/sports centre in the city centre?
> 
> Last thing I heard (a few years ago) was that too much money was being spent on maintenance so they were going to bulldoze the complex, build student housing there, and a new pool elsewhere.






https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1021930


https://thewavecoventry.com/the-wave


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> OMG - was that at special offer prices!


ColinJ you should have more tolerance and understanding, very few are blessed with your stunning good looks


----------



## 12boy (21 Dec 2020)

As far as swimming goes my ma had me learn about the time I learned to walk. There was a large indoor/outdoorpool complex in Bombay where I spent a lot of childhood years as happy as an otter and enjoying the sunshine which has rewarded me with a little skin cancer and lots of wrinkles. The Breach Candy Club still exists, but I am sure if I went back it would seem a lot smaller than it seemed as a little boy.
Haven't ridden for days due to cold, snow and wind....I've learned it's only "windy" with wind over 25 mph. Less is "breezy".
Be safe and well.


----------



## The Rover (21 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I am planning on taking my CAADX there for a replacement fork as soon as I have my vaccinations and start venturing out into the world again!



I think I mentioned this LBS to you in another post sometime ago, they did mine.
The genesis I’ve just bought is replacing this.


----------



## The Rover (21 Dec 2020)

I’m not sure that I mentioned in my “ Ive retired “ post some months ago that we’ve got an 8yr old, he’ll be nine in April. ( remember that I’m youngish at 48 ).
Hes literally my best mate and today we’ve been out for a few hours delivering some Xmas cards, I also needed to call into the LBS shop to pay for the genesis I’ve just bought.

My lad is also keen on cycling, he’s already had a few frog bikes and will easily rattle off 25 miles, his eyes were drawn to a kids drop handle bike and we mentioned getting one in the future however just before leaving the owner pointed at one, clearly a used one and said it used to be his sons and would Callum like it!
Just need to return it once he grows out of it. 
Lovely gesture.


----------



## JPBoothy (21 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, you've only gone and spoilt it!
> 
> I was expecting £35, £50, @GM's £60 and so on...
> 
> ...


It does make you wonder about priorities when you hear people say "How can I afford to live" when their jobs are under threat!


----------



## JPBoothy (21 Dec 2020)

The Rover said:


> I think I mentioned this LBS to you in another post sometime ago, they did mine.
> The genesis I’ve just bought is replacing this.
> View attachment 564424


That's one of my bikes 

I wanted that exact colour and had to search for ages on eBay/Gumtree for my size a few years ago. I got a great bargain on it from a B2W chap who was selling it cheap because the gears were broken but all it wanted was a new cable which cost me about £2. I changed my standard Disc calipers for TRP's and really like it. The Tiagra gears are faultless and cassette & chain are as cheap as chips. I discussed the fork swap with @ColinJ a while back but I'm not fussed on the all black look. I'm sure I'll change my mind though if I end up in A+E.


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> They've build The Wave at the bottom of New Union Street to replace it, but the building is still there, its listed I think so there's not a lot they can do with it.



Plus there is a new swimming pool at the Alan Higgs centre , just off Allard way. Think it’s a 50m pool too .


----------



## The Rover (21 Dec 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> That's one of my bikes
> 
> I wanted that exact colour and had to search for ages on eBay/Gumtree for my size a few years ago. I got a great bargain on it from a B2W chap who was selling it cheap because the gears were broken but all it wanted was a new cable which cost me about £2. I changed my standard Disc calipers for TRP's and really like it. The Tiagra gears are faultless and cassette & chain are as cheap as chips. I discussed the fork swap with @ColinJ a while back but I'm not fussed on the all black look. I'm sure I'll change my mind though if I end up in A+E.



Yes, it’s been a great bike for me, used for commuting for a year or two before injuries struck and a lovely winter ride. A mate is interested in buying it in the new year. I also upgraded the callipers.


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2020)

Woohoo! My £10 Christmas bonus has been paid into my account.
Think I'll put it towards a bottle of Jamesons.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Woohoo! My £10 Christmas bonus has been paid into my account.
> Think I'll put it towards a bottle of Jamesons.




We got ours last week.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Woohoo! My £10 Christmas bonus has been paid into my account.
> Think I'll put it towards a bottle of Jamesons.


We had a knock on the door earlier. Someone we had happily helped out brought us a Ltr of Famous Grouse. 
Not expected but a lovely gesture.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Woohoo! My £10 Christmas bonus has been paid into my account.
> Think I'll put it towards a bottle of Jamesons.


What is this £10 bonus? Do all pensioners get it? I'm 66.


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> What is this £10 bonus? Do all pensioners get it? I'm 66.


Apparently so.
I'm 66 as well.
I had my first state pension payment at the start of this month. Didn't realise that the Christmas bonus was still a thing, until it was mentioned on this thread earlier on.
It gets paid automatically.
If you were born before 5th October 1954 you also get £200 winter fuel allowance.
I was born on 5th........of November.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Plus there is a new swimming pool at the Alan Higgs centre , just off Allard way. Think it’s a 50m pool too .


I'd never even heard of that one! (I looked it up - it IS a 50 m pool, which is a bit of a surprise.)

Mind you, I can't see me ever swimming in Coventry again. In fact, it is many years since I even went swimming up here. (I'm getting too vain about my battered old body to want to inflict it on the public!)

I will probably swim in the sea on future summer holidays in Devon though.

My memory is definitely getting worse! I am forgetting who I discussed what bike subject with. Mind you, there are so many different threads running that it is naturally very hard to keep track of who said what to whom...


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'd never even heard of that one! (I looked it up - it IS a 50 m pool, which is a bit of a surprise.)
> 
> Mind you, I can't see me ever swimming in Coventry again. In fact, it is many years since I even went swimming up here. (I'm getting too vain about my battered old body to want to inflict it on the public!)
> 
> ...


Nah, it's your memory playing up!
DIMM or RAM do you know?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nah, it's your memory playing up!
> DIMM or RAM do you know?


I certainly feel pretty DIM(M) these days!

I used to be very bright but these days I feel half asleep all of the time.

Thinking about it, I _AM_ half asleep all of the time! I am half asleep when I am awake, and half awake when I am asleep...


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I certainly feel pretty DIM(M) these days!
> 
> I used to be very bright but these days I feel half asleep all of the time.
> 
> Thinking about it, I _AM_ half asleep all of the time! I am half asleep when I am awake, and half awake when I am asleep...


You'll not be caught napping then?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2020)

Are you finding the main pages only partially loading at the moment?

In the threads, all looks ok, but at a higher level it is all looking odd.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

On some, it's just the background loading. Using the back button, or where there should be a means of navigating for working round it, when it does happen.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2020)

Well, I'm outta here now anyway. I have a couple of TV shows to catch up before entering the night-time puzzle zone!


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I'm outta here now anyway. I have a couple of TV shows to catch up before entering the night-time puzzle zone!


@numbnuts hasn't said "hello" yet!


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Dec 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
I was lying in bed pondering on random subjects and got to that moment when you realise that your sleep is done for the night.
I’ve popped downstairs so as not to disturb Mrs Tenkay and picked up a crossword, one of the “ quick “ crosswords that I often find more difficult than the cryptic ones, you either know the answer or you don’t.
Parcels being collected today for delivery to Leeds and Edinburgh, we’ll have to settle for a virtual Zoom Christmas gift exchange.
We’ve a delivery from “ Cook” that we booked several weeks ago, it’s frozen food of good quality and as it will be fewer numbers for Christmas dinner than expected should last us for several meals.
Have a peaceful day folks, and “ go Mo “ on day 22 🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️ 👍


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2020)

Good morning everyone, I have the excitement of a chest Xray to look forward to at 2.30pm, may get out on the bike for an hour this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Have a peaceful day folks, and “ go Mo “ on day 22 🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️ 👍


I'm late this morning!  Bit wary as we have frost and it looks like it could be slippy in bits. Don't want to fall now when the end is in sight.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2020)

Good morning all, its looking like a good morning for a bike ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2020)

I survived. Just the bare minimum this morning to keep it going. My left hamstring is giving me a bit of grief anyway so it's probably wise to have a few easy days.

Got a couple of nice Christmas wreaths delivered yesterday so I'll take them to mum and dad's graves later. Will give the car a run going over to dads too.


----------



## GM (22 Dec 2020)

Morning all... Early morning start as MrsGM wants to get some shopping before the queues start. I'll wait in the car and do a couple of puzzles on my phone while she goes into battle! 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Meeting up with bestest mates for a walk around Wistlandpound reservoir this morning. Going on for lunch afterwards at the Old Station Inn at Blackmoor Gate. Seperate tables, of course.
Off with the caravan tomorrow to Dartmoor.


----------



## Drago (22 Dec 2020)

Like a French yellow vest when there is something to be blockaded, I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2020)

Morning all. Up at 0700. Done all the bits n bobs INCLUDING washing the grill pan . I just hate that job. I lined it with tin foil but the 'stuff' still found its way through.
Shower and shave to come shortly 😊.

Christmas day meal has now been decided. Not having much in the way of appetite neither of us fancies a big meal so...... MrsD is doing a couple of her world famous steak pies with thin suet pastry crust.

I WAS going to do a pre christmas Aldi dash but can't be a*sed so will do it tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2020)

Lidl run done and now back home, a new road opened at the weekend and it makes the 10 mile each way trip a lot nicer.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I survived. Just the bare minimum this morning to keep it going. My left hamstring is giving me a bit of grief anyway so it's probably wise to have a few easy days.
> 
> Got a couple of nice Christmas wreaths delivered yesterday so I'll take them to mum and dad's graves later. Will give the car a run going over to dads too.



Ice bath, I have told you before but for some reason you keep ignoring the idea.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2020)

Coooeee. No frost here, bit it's still really wet underfoot from all the rain we have had over the last 3 months.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All. Breezy but forecast to be sunny.
I have nothing planned.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Ice bath, I have told you before but for some reason you keep ignoring the idea.


I thought about it the other morning but just couldn't make myself do it!


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought about it the other morning but just couldn't make myself do it!



Wimp.


----------



## Paulus (22 Dec 2020)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
Another grey and damp start to the day.
I will be out with the dog soon for another trudge across the soggy fields. Even the well worn paths are muddy and slippery. 

All the Christmas shopping is done, and I wrapped the last of the presents yesterday.

Today will be a domestics day, and if I don't get out on the bike, I will have a session on the turbo in my man cave.




Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Up at 0700. Done all the bits n bobs INCLUDING washing the grill pan . I just hate that job. I lined it with tin foil but the 'stuff' still found its way through.


I always line the pan to keep the grease off the pan, but there is always some that gets through. 
Is foil permeable? I always thought it wasn't being aluminium.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> What is this £10 bonus? Do all pensioners get it? I'm 66.



Yes, all State Pensioners get it. I do not recall ever having to claim it, it just comes, it is essentially part of the basic state pension, just dressed up as a "perk" by prudent Gordon. There is probably a qualifying date, ie all of this before date dd/mm/yy.


----------



## JPBoothy (22 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Wimp.


You could have an emergency code to shout if suffering "I'm a Pensioner get me out of here" and Ant + Dec would come running.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

Good day, looks like we are in for blue sky and sun. Just as well really as I'm riding at 9.00. This could be a mistake as my partners today are a young man 34 years younger than me and the Pocket Rocket who is widely acknowledged ad the best female rider in the club - I do hope she's on her winter bike.

A word of warning; if you see a steamroller today don't let it run you over. Also don't take part in an online Cardio Class. Both will leave you feeling like you've been run over by a steamroller!!! Stiff as a board this morning 😭😭

Catch you later - I hope


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Dec 2020)

For several years now, we have been treated to Christmas Dinner at one of the three married daughter's houses. But, this year, that is all cancelled, due to the dreaded virus.

This means for the first time in many years, we have had to shop for Christmas Dinner ingredients etc.

Hoping to beat the crowds (of people, and virus spores), we set the alarm for 06:00, and, were on our way to our local (24/7) ASDA at 06:30 this morning.

Problem one: car frozen solid, could not even open the doors. I think this is the first icy morning we have had, but, since I am not usually out of bed at 06:00, I could be wrong.

Even at 06:30, ASDA was heaving, I shudder to think what it is going to be like when the real hordes descend.

We are home now, all stocked up for Christmas.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> another trudge across the soggy fields. Even the well worn paths are muddy and slippery.


Same here. It’s not been unusually wet, it’s just the sheer weight of numbers using them ever since summer. I’ve never seen them so poached as they are now.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2020)

When we went out a 6.30am it was shall we take the car that lives outside or the one that lives in the garage.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2020)

Several reports on our local Facebook page saying there is black ice on stretches of the roads so I won't be rushing to take the car out until much later.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Dec 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2020)

Its very misty here. I won't be going far today.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Not in Livingstone!


As far as I remember there was a pool in Livingston, Scotland. We stopped there once with the kids on our travels. Dreadful place. It was full of screaming kids and the noise levels were incredible due to the roof being some sort of plastic which magnified every sound.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> They've build The Wave at the bottom of New Union Street to replace it, but the building is still there, its listed I think so there's not a lot they can do with it.


They could have an accidental fire in the middle of the night which would soon sort out the listed problem. It happens.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Dec 2020)

Sunny at the moment but showers expected. Temp outside is 3C but there are reports on FB of dangerous ice about 8 miles away. Last shop done before the " holidays " and not many around at 8 o'clock. Just as well I did not bother yesterday as the lorry broke down soon after getting off the ferry. Fortunately the bus company has a garage with a full time mechanic so he came out and fixed it but late in arrival here and several ferries cancelled compounding the problem. Probably lots of panic buying later.


----------



## gavroche (22 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. Going to Barnstaple hospital later to sort out paper work for Welsh Hospital for my wife, then light shopping and back home for another exciting day doing nothing. My wife said before that they are beginning to inoculate the vaccine in care homes in North Wales so it shouldn't be too long before our turn comes.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Dec 2020)

Have done the cleaning and put the bin out. As exciting as my day (week ?) is going to get.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2020)

I have been pottering. Cleaned my work desk of stuff (crap).

No idea what we will have for lunch today. It will be a case of wait and see i think. Time for a


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Dec 2020)

-1.5C at 6.45am here.

Went to Aldi and Morrisons and both were busy at around 7.00am.

No more shopping until next week. 

Mountains are plastered in snow - looking lovely whenever the clouds have a break.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2020)

16 mile bike ride just done, only 14 mph but I have a smile on my face. Off for that xray soon.


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2020)

Just a small Pig's in blankets hot dog...........


----------



## numbnuts (22 Dec 2020)

Been for a 5 mile walk


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 564514
> 
> 
> Just a small Pig's in blankets hot dog...........




Good heavens


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 564514
> 
> 
> Just a small Pig's in blankets hot dog...........


Drools............ heavily


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Good heavens


We shared one.....


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day, looks like we are in for blue sky and sun. Just as well really as I'm riding at 9.00. This could be a mistake as my partners today are a young man 34 years younger than me and the Pocket Rocket who is widely acknowledged ad the best female rider in the club - I do hope she's on her winter bike.
> 
> A word of warning; if you see a steamroller today don't let it run you over. Also don't take part in an online Cardio Class. Both will leave you feeling like you've been run over by a steamroller!!! Stiff as a board this morning 😭😭
> 
> Catch you later - I hope









Do you mean this kind of Steam Roller.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

Another 53 miles clocked up. Avg 16 which is fast for winter. Quick coffee and sausage roll at a sandwich shop. More and more we're thinking this is the way to go in future - 15 minute stop, quick coffee and snack. I think we will be saving cafe stops for longer all day rides.

At the meet point at 9.30 there were cars parked up with frozen windscreens. Must have been cold last night.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> We shared one.....


Was it like Lady and the Tramp?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 564524
> 
> 
> Do you mean this kind of Steam Roller.


Looks very nice. What gearing have you got?


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Looks very nice. What gearing have you got?


Thanks .66” , there’s a lot of me to lug up hills . It’s the same as my age this year, so next year 67 then 68 . Nah that’s not going to work . My legs don’t spin up like they did hence the back brake .


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2020)

I've been for a bimble, 53 miles at 13.4, my fixed is back in full stealth mode, quieter than a church mouse and as smooth as silk, it was lovely wafting along the lanes in silence. Went over to Sutton Cheney, left Coventry through Kerseley and up Breach Oak Lane and through Astley and Ansley then down Purley Chase, round the big island on the A5 and through Witherley, Atterton and Shenton then onto Sutton Cheney. In the village I turned to cross the main road and onto Earl Shilton, through Stoney Stanton, and past Stoney Cove then picked up a small lane to Frolesworth and onto Claybrook Magna and a regular route home through Monks Kirby. A chilly and bright morning with a gentle breeze, it was a very good morning out on the bike and my last one till after Xmas.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Thanks .66” , there’s a lot of me to lug up hills . It’s the same as my age this year, so next year 67 then 68 . Nah that’s not going to work . My legs don’t spin up like they did hence the back brake .



My fixed is 68 inch, 44 x 17.


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Another 53 miles clocked up. Avg 16 which is fast for winter. Quick coffee and sausage roll at a sandwich shop. More and more we're thinking this is the way to go in future - 15 minute stop, quick coffee and snack. I think we will be saving cafe stops for longer all day rides.
> 
> At the meet point at 9.30 there were cars parked up with frozen windscreens. Must have been cold last night.


Avg 16 mph  that’s fast for me any time of the year These day’s.


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> My fixed is 68 inch, 44 x 17.


 But , and I mean this in a nice way , your a light weight


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Avg 16 mph  that’s fast for me any time of the year These day’s.



I haven't been able to average 16mph for about 12 years


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> But , and I mean this in a nice way , your a light weight



five and a half foot tall and eleven stone.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2020)

On my memories page on facebook Lol 

Coming to a chimney near you soon


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2020)

Anyone seen this lady perform before? Impressive.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> five and a half foot tall and eleven stone.


Yep......same as me


----------



## 12boy (22 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 564524
> 
> 
> Do you mean this kind of Steam Roller.


No, I think he means this kind of Steamroller. I have SS wheels as well but in order to deal with the winter winds, ice and hills, in this pic it has studded snows and an SA 3 speed. I have a pic of the wheel to show the studs. Those stiff and heavy tiresare a lot more work....whine, whine, snivel, snivel.











BTW, I run mine with 48/18. Used to be 48/16 but I got old and frail. I tower above you two at 5' 7 1/2"" and clock in at 10.6 stone (stones?). The 3 speed gives me about 54, 72.5 and 96.6 gear inches. I need the 54 for the hills and wind. So glad to see another Steamroller.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Another 53 miles clocked up. Avg 16 ....
> I think we will be saving cafe stops for longer all day rides.


For me, 53 miles is an all day ride 
And 16 mph ! It’s a long time since I clocked up that sort of average.
My ride this afternoon was 22 miles at 13.5 mph, that’s quick for me these days.


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> No, I think he means this kind of Steamroller. I have SS wheels as well but in order to deal with the winter winds, ice and hills, in this pic it has studded snows and an SA 3 speed. I have a pic of the wheel to show the studs. Those stiff and heavy tiresare a lot more work....whine, whine, snivel, snivel.
> View attachment 564565
> 
> 
> ...


That’s very nice ,my roller occasionally looks that clean.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2020)

A question for you.
What does it mean on CC when someone is "following" you ???
I have just been notified that a CC member is "following" me.
Not sure I like it tbh.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> No, I think he means this kind of Steamroller. I have SS wheels as well but in order to deal with the winter winds, ice and hills, in this pic it has studded snows and an SA 3 speed. I have a pic of the wheel to show the studs. Those stiff and heavy tiresare a lot more work....whine, whine, snivel, snivel.
> View attachment 564565
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking bike 12boy.

Over here it's "stone" as in 12 stone 5 pounds


----------



## dickyknees (22 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> But if anyone else has a new bike to show , can you save it till next week Please.


Ok, waited long enough. My new treat to myself.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yep......same as me


5'6" and 69kg which I think is 10 stone 12lbs


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2020)

Xray done, from walking in the hospital entrance door to walking back out again finished was a total of 9 minutes, excellent service by cheerful staff.


----------



## 12boy (22 Dec 2020)

One of things I love about this thread are the words and expressions I've learned, and thanks to my friend Dirk, among others, what your eating preferences are. In fact, thanks to y'all, I am on my third 600 gram tub of Marmite. Sometimes I get your humor, too. I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Sometimes I get your humor, too. I think.


Humour if you don’t mind!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> One of things I love about this thread are the words and expressions I've learned


What can I say but lang may yer lum reek my friend


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Humour if you don’t mind!


Beat me to it Mo . We have to correct these colonials sometimes 
But he does like Marmite and rides a steamroller.


----------



## JPBoothy (22 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 564514
> 
> 
> Just a small Pig's in blankets hot dog...........


A small Pigs what though


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Dec 2020)

The Rover said:


> Yesterday was new bike day, another retirement present, bought from the same LBS as @PaulSB .
> A genesis datum frameset built up with 105, 30mm tubeless tyres, SKS guards Etc.
> I had surgery on a broken collarbone in early November so whilst it’s healing ok I may need to leave it another week or so before a test ride. They reconnected three pieces of bone with a metal plate and seven screws which stung a bit!
> 
> ...





dickyknees said:


> Ok, waited long enough. My new treat to myself.
> View attachment 564570


Mum ,it’s not fair . Every one’s getting a new bike except me .


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you.
> What does it mean on CC when someone is "following" you ???
> I have just been notified that a CC member is "following" me.
> Not sure I like it tbh.




Not much. All it really means is they can see when you sign onto CC.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Dec 2020)

Spent ages today fighting with my Macbook/Epson problem. The printer has a USB port and an XD card slot so transferred the document for printing to an SD card and then using a cable, as the adapter to USB would not fit in the slot, tried to print. It said it would only recognise a card so what is the USB port for? Back to the computer and moved the doc to an XD card and tried again. It did recognise that there was a card but refused to print from it. Fortunately it is not critical as I just want a record on paper and then delete the computer copy.
There is discussion about the provenance of supermarket salmon somewhere else. I have just had a nice salmon steak with salad. The salmon was definitely Scottish. I have never bought salmon for years now and any I had were certainly Scottish. Went out fishing for mackerel couple of years ago and came back with a nice catch including a salmon each. We had to hide them on return but some nosy B. noticed one and was most interested in the kind of lures we used. He was told it was ordinary mackerel feathers steeped for a week in whisky. He seemed to believe this.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> One of things I love about this thread are the words and expressions I've learned, and thanks to my friend Dirk, among others, what your eating preferences are. In fact, thanks to y'all, I am on my third 600 gram tub of Marmite. Sometimes I get your humor, too. I think.



I post a lot on a few trade FB groups over there, i certainly seem to ruffle feathers, not intentionally of course.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Mum ,it’s not fair . Every one’s getting a new bike except me .



I do not want any more bikes, at least that is what I keep telling myself.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2020)

It's been dry here all day. All creatures great and small is on later. It's a Christmas edition one I think.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Not much. All it really means is they can see when you sign onto CC.


So why was I notified ??


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> One of things I love about this thread are the words and expressions I've learned, and thanks to my friend Dirk, among others, what your eating preferences are. In fact, thanks to y'all, I am on my third 600 gram tub of Marmite. Sometimes I get your humor, too. I think.


I have just had crumpet, spread with Marmite, covered in mature cheese and grilled......very yummy.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> So why was I notified ??




It's just to let you know that you are being followed. Nothing sinister.


----------



## gavroche (22 Dec 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Ok, waited long enough. My new treat to myself.
> View attachment 564570


Nice background of South Stack and nice ride to it too.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> What can I say but lang may yer lum reek my friend


That's unfair!!! 😂😂

@12boy gets a prize if he works that one out.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Beat me to it Mo . We have to correct these colonials sometimes
> But he does like Marmite and rides a steamroller.


OK so he gets bonus points for the bike but Marmite


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Ok, waited long enough. My new treat to myself.
> View attachment 564570


Lovely looking bike and great background for the photo.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just had crumpet, spread with Marmite, covered in mature cheese and grilled......very yummy.


What a terrible waste of a crumpet and cheese


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

I've just received the scariest email ever. I'd completely forgotten about this...........


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That's unfair!!! 😂😂
> 
> @12boy gets a prize if he works that one out.



Hell. Do I get a prize if I work it out?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Hell. Do I get a prize if I work it out?


Yeah. Seeing as it's you.


----------



## GM (22 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just had crumpet, spread with Marmite, covered in mature cheese and grilled......very yummy.




I've just had a crumpet as well, apricot jam on mine, with a mug of tea. It's a long fast from lunch time till we have our evening meal around 8pm, it just takes the hunger away.


----------



## Paulus (22 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> What a terrible waste of a crumpet and cheese


Sounds great to me😁


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2020)

I wondered what all the fuss about marmite was so bought a jar. Bloody vile stuff 

It’s going to be another frosty one tonight up here.


----------



## Paulus (22 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I wondered what all the fuss about marmite was so bought a jar. Bloody vile stuff
> 
> It’s going to be another frosty one tonight up here.


Ooo, Marmite, food of the gods


----------



## pawl (22 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> What a terrible waste of a crumpet and cheese




Nectar of the gods


----------



## oldwheels (22 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I wondered what all the fuss about marmite was so bought a jar. Bloody vile stuff
> 
> It’s going to be another frosty one tonight up here.


I have stockpiled a few jars in case of a famine. Usually have it on bread or toast at lunchtime along with my home made soup.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have stockpiled a few jars in case of a famine. Usually have it on bread or toast at lunchtime along with my home made soup.


I tried it on toast and it went in the bin after the first bite!


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 and PaulSB I’ve got over you flaunting your shiny new titanium bikes ,honestly I’m not bitter. BUT I now find out your both those totally weird people who don’t like MARMITE.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2020)

I can take it or leave it.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Anyone seen this lady perform before? Impressive.



Nicole Frýbortová?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2020)

Christmas Yorkshire Vet on must now too. Decent evening of tv for a change 😊


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Dec 2020)

500 piece double sided jigsaw in a giant Marmite jar. Pack of playing cards to scale 👍😁


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Christmas Yorkshire Vet on must now too. Decent evening of tv for a change 😊




I'm watching it now


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Mo1959 and PaulSB I’ve got over you flaunting your shiny new titanium bikes ,honestly I’m not bitter. BUT I now find out your both those totally weird people who don’t like MARMITE.


We can afford new bikes because we don't waste our money on jars of by-product of the brewing industry. 😄😄


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> 500 piece double sided jigsaw in a giant Marmite jar. Pack of playing cards to scale 👍😁
> 
> View attachment 564633
> 
> ...


That would be a challenging puzzle.


----------



## GM (22 Dec 2020)

I'm not a marmite lover, but Mrs GM is. She has it on toast with a squirt of honey for breakfast, and shares the crusts with Alan. 
🐶


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Hell. Do I get a prize if I work it out?


Wot abhat tin tin tin.


----------



## 12boy (22 Dec 2020)

I think, after a peek at Mister Google it means "long may your chimney smoke". Unless lum, like semi, has some connotation of dangley parts, in which it sounds kinda nasty.
Did a pathetic 18 miles, half of which was against a headwind, at the jowl flapping speed of 8.7 mph overall. Still, great to be out. A chunk of banana bread with cream cheese and a tumbler of whey protein milkshake and I'm ready to take the dog for her stroll.


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> We can afford new bikes because we don't waste our money on jars of by-product of the brewing industry. 😄😄


No I’m sorry I’m sure you’re wrong. Beer is a byproduct of Marmite production.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> No I’m sorry I’m sure you’re wrong. Beer is a byproduct of Marmite production.


Well if that's the case Marmite has gone up in my estimation..........only slightly but I'll concede it has its uses.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> I think, after a peek at Mister Google it means "long may your chimney smoke". Unless lum, like semi, has some connotation of dangley parts, in which it sounds kinda nasty.
> Did a pathetic 18 miles, half of which was against a headwind, at the jowl flapping speed of 8.7 mph overall. Still, great to be out. A chunk of banana bread with cream cheese and a tumbler of whey protein milkshake and I'm ready to take the dog for her stroll.




By George. I think He is getting it.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2020)

I should not let Mr WD have access to any laptops or tablets. The saying that you can teach an old dog new tricks is sometimes complete cobblers especially where he is concerned .


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> By George. I think He is getting it.


And the one I set you?


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> One of things I love about this thread are the words and expressions I've learned, and thanks to my friend Dirk, among others, what your eating preferences are. In fact, thanks to y'all, I am on my third 600 gram tub of Marmite. Sometimes I get your humor, too. I think.


Marmite.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2020)

Morning  It's freezing and a bit sparkly out there


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2020)

Morning all, swimming this morning which I cannot say I really enjoy doing but I like the benefits it gives in terms of overall fitness, I am always very pleased with myself when it is over, also being older than most but still faster than most and can swim further than most in the pool gives me a nice smug feeling.


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2020)

Good morning. Still very dark but the sky looks clear though I don't think there's been a frost. Forecast to 10ish is diabolical then drying up.

Woke about 3.30 and it was bright enough to read by......... so I switched the light off!!! 😄 No, no. Moonlight was very bright and when I looked out of the window 'twas very clear.

This morning I'm meant to be on an early supermarket dash but we didn't complete the list. Not a big deal really, I have to collect venison then we need parsnips, potatoes, selection of cheeses, sherry, chocolate biscuits and possibly a few odds and ends.

Think I'll go to Booths as while quite expensive will be relatively quiet. 🤔 I might by a Guardian today as I've a hankering to do the Codeword.

Locally our cases are down to 295, huge reduction from our peak of 2000 three weeks ago.

Finish coffee and doze is the next part of today's plan.........


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2020)

@screenman - pinched that one. Love it!! 😀


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2020)

I think I have made an error.
I made my coffee. There was some single cream open  Its very sickly and is about to go down the drain.
This morning is decidedly . It was supposed to rain at 11.00 but those weather people obviously can't tell the time.
Doing my final Aldi dash of the year at 0745.
Then we are visiting the auntie. Bit of a pain as its a 20 mile round trip. But as I have said, she is a very generous woman so its not begrudged.
Black bin is out......a day early with christmas but we remembered


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Still very dark but the sky looks clear though I don't think there's been a frost. Forecast to 10ish is diabolical then drying up.
> 
> Woke about 3.30 and it was bright enough to read by......... so I switched the light off!!! 😄 No, no. Moonlight was very bright and when I looked out of the window 'twas very clear.
> 
> ...


Sherry ????
Please don't tell me you will drink it


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sherry ????
> Please don't tell me you will drink it


Nearly as bad as marmite! 

A frosty 4 mile trot done. It was sparkly underfoot but that nice white frost that you can still get a grip on so not too slippy.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nearly as bad as marmite!
> 
> A frosty 4 mile trot done. It was sparkly underfoot but that nice white frost that you can still get a grip on so not too slippy.


I will swap our pouring rain for your nice white frost .


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sherry ????
> Please don't tell me you will drink it


Good sherry is delicious, bulk brands 

When we visited Portugal I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. Might get Marsala or a port, it really depends on what Booths have in - it may all be stuck in Kent 😄😄


----------



## Drago (23 Dec 2020)

Like a warm fart on a cold day, I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2020)

Drago has farted.......I'm off for my doze......


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Drago has farted.......I'm off for my doze......


Just don't put your head under the covers!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Drago has farted.......I'm off for my doze......


Not if you live within 20 miles of Drago's fart


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2020)

Ooo.....I see Canyon are suspending shipping bikes to the UK now too!


----------



## Paulus (23 Dec 2020)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
Another day in paradise begineth. 
The ale order from Oakham's arrived yesterday evening, 3 mixed cases so the drinks are now sorted for the next couple of weeks. 
Dog walking soon across the soggy fields, and then tea and toast for breakfast. 

I replaced a couple of energy saving lightbulbs yesterday thinking that they were on the way out, only to find out that the shades were filthy and were not letting the light out, still, now have new LED bulbs in place, and clean shades. That set me off on a dusting frenzy. Our house is quite a dusty place for some reason 

My front wheel on my Galaxy has developed a slight buckle, I don't remember hitting any pot holes, that will be a job for later on, or maybe a new wheel in the new year.

Covid infections have gone up by 50% in Barnet over the last week, that's not good.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks, it looks a tad damp out there, though its too dark to see much, if our hairdressers is still open I'm on chauffeuring duties this morning, I'm also down the station this afternoon picking up our lad.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2020)

Morning. It's still dark here. No frost or rain wooohoo.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, it looks a tad damp out there, though its too dark to see much, if our hairdressers is still open I'm on chauffeuring duties this morning, I'm also down the station this afternoon picking up our lad.


I misread that and thought that you’d got a consignment of Lard arriving by train...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All. I have breakfasted like a king on porridge done in the microwave with raisins and stewed apple. 
I’m now a few hundred pages into my reading of Labyrinth and am very much hooked.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> When we visited Portugal I thought I'd died and gone to heaven.


I love fortified wines. When we visited Madiera I had the same thought, and with cake too !


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I love fortified wines.


Never had you down as a Bucky man


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I misread that and thought that you’d got a consignment of Lard arriving by train...


Lard it’s the secret chain lube all experienced winter fixed wheel riders use. Thanks a lot Dave r for letting the secret out.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I love fortified wines. When we visited Madiera I had the same thought, and with cake too !



approximatley 35 years ago, I was living in a Spanish town ( La Linea) at the Border with Gibraltar. Most evenings were spent in a small bar, which served only Sherry. I got to acquire quite a taste for it.


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooo.....I see Canyon are suspending shipping bikes to the UK now too!


One new bike not enough for you


----------



## dickyknees (23 Dec 2020)

Bore da pawb.


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Hitching up in a couple of hours and towing down to Okehampton.
I've a feeling that we may end up in tier 4 on Boxing Day, so we might end up locked down on Dartmoor. I can think of worse things.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Dec 2020)




----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Dec 2020)

It may be chucking it down but I’m battling up the Kirkstone Pass in glorious sunshine ☀️


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2020)

First job of the day done, These days I'm master of the medication, Wednesday's I load my Good ladies pill box for the following week, note if any want ordering and get them ordered, I also load my own pill box if needed.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Never had you down as a Bucky man


Lethal!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2020)

Dozing failed. Blame @Drago and his damn farts.......7.6 on the Richter scale measured locally. Radio Lancashire reporting live from the scene.

So morning stretches completed. Porridge eaten. Starting to feel pretty damn good. Odds and sods to do and then out to the shops to pick up the solitary turnip I expect to find!!!!

Behave please........or I'll tell Father Christmas and you all know what that would mean 👎👎


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooo.....I see Canyon are suspending shipping bikes to the UK now too!



First of many to come I expect, not good.


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2020)

Just over a mile swim done and it was better than Monday's swim, so hopefully on the mend. Very grey, very wet and horrible here, I intend to spend the day sorting out the 22 drawers in my office.


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I wondered what all the fuss about marmite was so bought a jar. Bloody vile stuff
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to send you a Christmas presentation pack of ten jars of Marmite Shan’t bother now 😞😞😞


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning  It's freezing and a bit sparkly out there




Two slices of hot toast thickly sptead with Marmite will keep the cold out😛😛😛


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hitching up in a couple of hours and towing down to Okehampton.
> I've a feeling that we may end up in tier 4 on Boxing Day, so we might end up locked down on Dartmoor. I can think of worse things.






Yes I hear the prison officers are quite nice


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2020)

Looks like we are in for more rain today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I think I have made an error.
> I made my coffee. There was some single cream open  Its very sickly and is about to go down the drain.
> This morning is decidedly . It was supposed to rain at 11.00 but those weather people obviously can't tell the time.
> Doing my final Aldi dash of the year at 0745.
> ...



We always put double cream in our coffee.


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> First job of the day done, These days I'm master of the medication, Wednesday's I load my Good ladies pill box for for the following week, note if any want ordering and get them ordered, I also load my own pill box if needed.




I keep a Thompson machine gun in my pill box plus a bayonet.They don’t like it up them Mr Manering.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2020)

Frosty start but now sunny. Outside temp is still 0C. I had hoped to get out on trike this morning but the probable ice on my usual route and low sun does not make for a safe combination. Not so much myself but vehicles not seeing me and skidding when they brake is likely.
I have to go and collect some frozen food from a pal's house out in the sticks which means a couple of main road miles on a road where the sun never shines in winter and so never thaws. Can get very dodgy and the gritters did not waken me this morning as they usually do so possibly not gritted.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Dec 2020)

Mrs Tenkay has been mainly vegan for quite a while, it’s certainly helped her with her “ tummy troubles “ there are some very good alternatives to dairy available now if dairy is not your thing, ( and also some pretty dire ones )
Don’t know what happened there, this message was supposed to be a comment on @SpokeyDokey message


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Sherry ????
> Please don't tell me you will drink it


Decent sherry is pretty good but hard to get. One of Ledaig Distillery directors was Miguel Domecq of that ilk. The only man who cowed wine waiters in my experience but he introduced us to some really nice sherry.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> It may be chucking it down but I’m battling up the Kirkstone Pass in glorious sunshine ☀
> View attachment 564713



It's a bit more like this today:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNmng0pghG4


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like we are in for more rain today.
> 
> View attachment 564723




Get out on yer bike ya softie...


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> First job of the day done, These days I'm master of the medication, Wednesday's I load my Good ladies pill box for for the following week, note if any want ordering and get them ordered, I also load my own pill box if needed.


My late wife was on at least 12 different pills per day and keeping track of that and reordering was quite a task. Fortunately I was used to stock control and got a system going. Sometimes supply problems cropped up so had to build that into the system as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Get out on yer bike ya softie...




Shut up you


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooo.....I see Canyon are suspending shipping bikes to the UK now too!





screenman said:


> First of many to come I expect, not good.


well every cloud, maybe an excuse to buy that Mercian frame I wanted 30 years ago , but couldn’t afford.


----------



## GM (23 Dec 2020)

Morning all...Thanks for the reminding me, just ordered my prescription for collecting next week 

Hopefully a buyer will be coming today to collect a piece of Shabby Chic furniture that my boy had restored. He does things like that in his spare time. Can recommend FB's Marketplace for selling things!

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> well every cloud, maybe an excuse to buy that Mercian frame I wanted 30 years ago , but couldn’t afford.



Must admit I like my Canyon and have never wanted a Mercian.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2020)

Just had a late breakfast:

Coffee with double cream, 2 mince pies and a chocolate elf out of my Cadbury's advent calendar. Yum!

As an aside - am I mistaken in thinking that advent calendars used to have a big chocolate beneath a 25th door? 

My calendar doesn't even have a 25th door!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2020)

What day is it? What time is it? 

Bed 04:30. 

Lights out 05:10. 

Sleep 05:20. 

Woke up 06:15. 

Dozed off again... 

08:30 - WHAT WAS THAT!!! Argh... Incoming text about Christmas family Zoom meeting. 

Start to doze again when the faintest sound of music woke me up again. Turned out to be bubble pal practising guitar chords ever so quietly in the attic room above me, only not quite quietly enough! Had mug of tea and chat with her before she debubbled... 

Now it is 10:30 and it already feels like time to go to bed but if I do, then things will only get worse. I would end up sleeping until about 15:00 and then be awake until about 07:00 tomorrow. I will have to try to stay awake most of the day and go to sleep again ASAP after midnight to try to shift my pattern back towards 'normal'. 

Bubble pal and I discovered last night that all the series of _Spiral_ are now on iPlayer. We have previously watched the last 3 or 4 series but not the earlier ones. The cast all look so young! Weird colour quality though - for the first time in 5 years I had to boost the setting on the TV. Watched the first 2 episodes and are enjoying the programme, but is it _really_ necessary to show a female murder victim so graphically?


Spoiler: Gruesome details 



camera roaming about her completely naked, bloodstained body, with face caved in


 

Well, I suppose I had better pretend that I have an appetite and force myself to eat some breakfast, then get to work on my game. I have to add a timeout mechanism that shuts it down after a period of inactivity, having accidentally flattened my laptop battery the other day by leaving it running in the background!


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just had a late breakfast:
> 
> Coffee with double cream, 2 mince pies and a chocolate elf out of my Cadbury's advent calendar. Yum!
> 
> ...


Now it's either an old fashioned company or one trying to be olde fashioned that made it. You're supposed to fast on the 25th, 'til your main meal of the day. Hence no chocolate behind a 25th door/window.

On the other hand they may just be tight, and trying to save money by not putting a door/window there. 
Non there, nowt behind it.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> What day is it? What time is it?
> 
> Bed 04:30.
> 
> ...


You'll be pleased to know it's 11:09, St. Stephens Day(feast of Stephen), there's no snow yet. Promised it yesterday though.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2020)

How stupid. Some people are travelling 200 miles to Hereford so that they can drink in pubs that are in tier 2.

Why don't they just go to the Supermarket and buy some alcohol instead going 200 miles.

I wouldn't drive 10 miles to go to a pub let alone 200. Makes you wonder where some of these people keep their brains. Probably up their jacksy


----------



## numbnuts (23 Dec 2020)

I've been shopping and took my sister her Christmas present over that is me done now


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2020)

I'm sat in the Hairdresser's with a coffee and a mince pie whilst my Good Lady has her hair done.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> How stupid. Some people are travelling 200 miles to Hereford so that they can drink in pubs that are in tier 2.
> 
> Why don't they just go to the Supermarket and buy some alcohol instead going 200 miles.
> 
> I wouldn't drive 10 miles to go to a pub let alone 200. Makes you wonder where some of these people keep their brains. Probably up their jacksy



Not 200 miles, but, travelling to York (approximately 85 miles) from this area (Tyneside) to drink in pubs, has been a reasonably common "pass-time" for some sections of the population, for the past few weeks or even months.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the Hairdresser's with a coffee and a mince pie whilst my Good Lady has her hair done.



Now, there is a business which knows how to look after the husbands of their customers  

I have suggested several times that Marks and Spencer (Next etc etc) should have a pool table, crisps, cans and newspapers outside the Changing Rooms in their stores.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Not 200 miles, but, travelling to York (approximately 85 miles) from this area (Tyneside) to drink in pubs, has been a reasonably common "pass-time" for some sections of the population, for the past few weeks or even months.


I read yesterday that the police there are busy stopping people and fining them if they don't have a good reason for going to the city.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I read yesterday that the police there are busy stopping people and fining them if they don't have a good reason for going to the city.



Yes, I have read and heard similar reports, but, as far as I know, the "rules" are guidance, not laws, so, don't think the Police have the power to fine. From Government website:

"Where possible, you* should* stay local and avoid travelling outside your local area, meaning your village or town, or part of a city."

"You *should* still avoid travelling outside your tier 3 area other than for the reasons such as those above."

If it was law, surely it should say "MUST", not "SHOULD"?

Not advocating such behaviour by the way.


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the Hairdresser's with a coffee and a mince pie whilst my Good Lady has her hair done.


Coffee and mince pie with mask on , hope your wearing a bib .


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2020)

I did the Aldi dash earlier.
Plan was, as usual, to get it at 07.45 (reserved for the over 70s).
I felt a bit rough and didn't get there till 08.15 .......IT WAS HEAVING. Car park was rammed. I had little choice as there is no way I will shop tomorrow.
All the till were open so there were no real queues thank goodness. 
Been to visit the auntie.
Sat with a cognac and port now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Dec 2020)

Cold and very gloomy here. 28 mile loop to Musselburgh done. Set off at 10am, it was still barely light. Needed lights on all the way. 3 to 4 degrees, no sign of ice.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good sherry is delicious, bulk brands
> 
> When we visited Portugal I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. Might get Marsala or a port, it really depends on what Booths have in - it may all be stuck in Kent 😄😄


That will be where I have gone wrong then. I have only ever had the stuff you get at weddings. I bought a cheap bottle some years ago to add to some recipe.....its still in the cupboard waiting for a visit of someone I don't like


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> well every cloud, maybe an excuse to buy that Mercian frame I wanted 30 years ago , but couldn’t afford.


Good choice !
They used to be my LBS.
Their paint chart was a thing of beauty.
I still have my Strada Speciale from the early 80’s.


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2020)

Just booked and paid for flights to Turkey later next year, hotel paid for already as they carried it over for us.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Just booked and paid for flights to Turkey later in the year, hotel paid for already as they carried it over for us.


_Which_ year?

Hopefully, _not _2020!


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> _Which_ year?
> 
> Hopefully, _not _2020!



Well spotted.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That's unfair!!! 😂😂
> 
> @12boy gets a prize if he works that one out.


Missed out the last bit which continues with " wi ither folks coal".


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2020)

The Eagle has landed (more like a duck actually, given the weather).


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2020)

Dinner has been partaken of.....


----------



## 12boy (23 Dec 2020)

Off to the dentist toot sweet....semiannual (no nasty comment) cleaning. A bit of snow last night, -6 this am, -10 the high with "blustery wind". Gotta allow 40 minutes for a 10 minute drive.. hasta luego.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Dinner has been partaken of.....
> 
> View attachment 564790
> View attachment 564793


Blimey......you manage to eat a meal and quaff a pint while you are driving!! Amazing


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Not 200 miles, but, travelling to York (approximately 85 miles) from this area (Tyneside) to drink in pubs, has been a reasonably common "pass-time" for some sections of the population, for the past few weeks or even months.


Remember the Sunday closure of pubs in Scotland. They were only allowed to serve drinks to genuine travellers so you had to travel on a Sunday to get into a pub. I think you had to sign in with your departure point and destination. No doubt there were a lot of imaginative entries.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2020)

I am definitely getting old.
I was watching a porn film last night and thought, bloody hell that bed looks comfy


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed (more like a duck actually, given the weather).
> 
> View attachment 564789



Dirk, you forgot to unplug the extension lead before you left home...


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2020)

I've been queuing outside the butcher's for 25 minutes. It's bloody freezing and blowing a gale.

😭


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That will be where I have gone wrong then. I have only ever had the stuff you get at weddings. I bought a cheap bottle some years ago to add to some recipe.....its still in the cupboard waiting for a visit of someone I don't like


I agree that cheap sherry is not good normally. It needs experimenting find one you like as there are enormous variations. Sweet sherry is the most common to be seen in supermarkets and is yuk.


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2020)

Ensconced in our warm and cosy van now.
Tea and mince pies on the go.
Will have to find a film to watch tonight.


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2020)

It has not stopped raining here all day, the back fields are looking like swamps, horrible.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I agree that cheap sherry is not good normally. It needs experimenting find one you like as there are enormous variations. Sweet sherry is the most common to be seen in supermarkets and is yuk.


I never tried a decent sherry. Every one I was ever offered was horrid. I don't drink alcohol any more so I will never get to try a good one now.

A colleague once offered to buy me a whisky on a night out. I told him that I didn't like the stuff, so no thanks - I'd just have a pint of bitter. He returned with the beer _PLUS_ the whisky. I repeated what I'd said and he asked me if I'd ever tried a good whisky. I reeled off a list of cheapo blended whiskies that I had guzzled at parties. He smiled and passed me the old single malt. 10 seconds later... "_Oh, okay - right, I get what the fuss is about now!_" (I never had another one though - I could immediately tell that I would get myself into trouble. It was bad enough me drinking too much beer, but drinking spirits would have finished me off altogether.)


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Now, there is a business which knows how to look after the husbands of their customers
> 
> I have suggested several times that Marks and Spencer (Next etc etc) should have a pool table, crisps, cans and newspapers outside the Changing Rooms in their stores.



We lived across the road from the Hairdressers for about 10 years, the fella that runs the launderette 2 doors up from the Hairdressers is a friend of ours, my Good Lady used to help out in the launderette if he was busy and short of staff. Jan who runs the Hairdressers has always supplied coffee to customers and the people with them, at Xmas she adds a mince pie.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I never tried a decent sherry. Every one I was ever offered was horrid. I don't drink alcohol any more so I will never get to try a good one now.
> 
> A colleague once offered to buy me a whisky on a night out. I told him that I didn't like the stuff, so no thanks - I'd just have a pint of bitter. He returned with the beer _PLUS_ the whisky. I repeated what I'd said and he asked me if I'd ever tried a good whisky. I reeled off a list of cheapo blended whiskies that I had guzzled at parties. He smiled and passed me the old single malt. 10 seconds later... "_Oh, okay - right, I get what the fuss is about now!_" (I never had another one though - I could immediately tell that I would get myself into trouble. It was bad enough me drinking too much beer, but drinking spirits would have finished me off altogether.)


A well known knockout mixture. Some distillery workers drank pundy which is like very strong beer plus yeast and can be got at easily. At end of shift in the past they all got a dram straight from the cask. And by dram I do not mean pub measures but a full tumbler. Vino collapso covers it nicely.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I never tried a decent sherry. Every one I was ever offered was horrid. I don't drink alcohol any more so I will never get to try a good one now.
> 
> A colleague once offered to buy me a whisky on a night out. I told him that I didn't like the stuff, so no thanks - I'd just have a pint of bitter. He returned with the beer _PLUS_ the whisky. I repeated what I'd said and he asked me if I'd ever tried a good whisky. I reeled off a list of cheapo blended whiskies that I had guzzled at parties. He smiled and passed me the old single malt. 10 seconds later... "_Oh, okay - right, I get what the fuss is about now!_" (I never had another one though - I could immediately tell that I would get myself into trouble. It was bad enough me drinking too much beer, but drinking spirits would have finished me off altogether.)


I can vaguely remember the off license selling Sherry from a box, you brought your own container. QC?


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I can vaguely remember the off license selling Sherry from a box, you brought your own container. QC?


Yuk.


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2020)

We use private couriers a lot and get near about 90% next delivery, Royal Mail takes 3 weeks now it seems for some of the post we are sending out and getting in, they must be off the scale busy.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2020)

Its starting to feel like Xmas, I picked up our lad from the station earlier, he's now taken up residence on our little settee and the contents of the biscuit barrel are disappearing at an alarming rate.


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2020)

Phew! Looks like Devon has avoided a stricter lockdown.
Still on Tier 2 for the foreseeable future.
At least I won't have to dash home on Boxing Day.


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Its starting to feel like Xmas, I picked up our lad from the station earlier, he's now taken up residence on our little settee and the contents of the biscuit barrel are disappearing at an alarming rate.


Hope there’s a nice selection, not just boring Rich Tea .


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> We use private couriers a lot and get near about 90% next delivery, Royal Mail takes 3 weeks now it seems for some of the post we are sending out and getting in, they must be off the scale busy.


Our local post office reports that they just cannot cope with the volume of parcels just now. Not only are people buying more on line but due to travel restrictions are sending presents by post.
I posted a letter size envelope containing a hearing aid just over two weeks ago to Oban which is about 27 miles from here and it has still not arrived.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> We use private couriers a lot and get near about 90% next delivery, Royal Mail takes 3 weeks now it seems for some of the post we are sending out and getting in, they must be off the scale busy.



We seem to have big variations in delivery time, even with same carrier.

I ordered new windscreen wipers for car, yesterday, they arrived today, via Royal Mail (postage free, just standard delivery), other items, I ordered 5 days ago, have still not arrived (Royal Mail again).


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I can vaguely remember the off license selling Sherry from a box, you brought your own container. QC?


Oh, yes! When we lived in Harborne there was an offy at the bottom of our road. We were young, skint and I was out of work. Seem to recall it was something daft like 50p a bottle - take your own bottle - out of a plastic cask.

Disgusting but did the job on a Friday night.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2020)

I ended up queuing at the butcher's for 50 minutes. Watching through the window their organisation was diabolical. For example every turkey was kept in an area out the back of the shop. Every turkey was placed in a cardboard carry home box. Boxes are kept downstairs in cellar.

So:
Customer: "I've come to collect my turkey"
Butcher: "Order number?"
Customer: "123"
Butcher looks up order in book, trundles off to get turkey, returns, weighs it, wraps it, tells customer price, customer offers card, butcher walks to back of shop to get the WIRELESS card machine, customer pays, butcher returns to back of shop to put card machine down, butcher goes downstairs to cellar and returns with ONE box.

Rinse, repeat..........think I watched this 20 times at least.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2020)

Poor night of tv so it’s either find something on Prime, or just browse and play games.

I see there’s yet another even more easily spread strain of the virus from Africa appeared now. Will we ever get some good news for a change.


----------



## dickyknees (23 Dec 2020)

The rain has stopped. 

But it’s a bit windy now.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Oh, yes! When we lived in Harborne there was an offy at the bottom of our road. We were young, skint and I was out of work. Seem to recall it was something daft like 50p a bottle - take your own bottle - out of a plastic cask.
> 
> Disgusting but did the job on a Friday night.


1970 we had an offy were we could take pop bottles to get filled with draught bitter.
Dirk would have like it as the beer was flat........ but it was cheap


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 1970 we had an offy were we could take pop bottles to get filled with draught bitter.
> Dirk would have like it as the beer was flat........ but it was cheap





I well remember going to the offe for my dad with a pop bottles Inwas well under age .Screw top was sealed with a label .


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2020)

Well I'm knackered. What was supposed to be a few bits and bobs we needed turned in to five hours of shopping. Nearly an hour at the butcher's plus a lot of faffing trying to find all sorts of stuff that wasn't on shelves - not because they were sold out but things are taken off display to make room for mince pies, beer and chocolate. 

I may go to bed soon


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> We lived across the road from the Hairdressers for about 10 years, the fella that runs the launderette 2 doors up from the Hairdressers is a friend of ours, my Good Lady used to help out in the launderette if he was busy and short of staff. Jan who runs the Hairdressers has always supplied coffee to customers and the people with them, at Xmas she adds a mince pie.





I don’t have enough hair to go to the barbershop Get my own coffees No mince pies though.All together now Ah


----------



## GM (23 Dec 2020)

Here's my sherry story...Back in the early 90's when I worked for English Heritage building their summer concert stages. One evening we helped out on the Sampling, which involved walking around with a tray of small plastic glasses offering people a small glass of sherry, can't remember the brand, it wasn't one of the well known ones. With it a card to add their comments on and to pop it in the box. When the concert was finished and time to wrap up we were sitting around having a drink of the unfinished bottles reading some of the comments that people had written. One witty chap had put " I'd like to pour this Sherry over my girlfriend's boobs and lick it off" quick as a flash I said he needs Bristol Cream for that! 

(Harvey's Bristol Cream)


----------



## 12boy (23 Dec 2020)

The tooth cleaning took an hour and a half. That one tooth is really clean. My hygenist is on a keto diet, much like my anti diabetes diet. Not so much to lose weight but because she believes running on fat instead of sugar makes for greater mental clarity. Haven't heard that before, but eating less carbs and more protein and fats keeps my energy levels from yoyoing with carbs and especially sugar. Oddly enough, the sound system at the dentist's was playing original, not muzaked, 60s hits like Bob Dylan, Cream, Credence etc. A few bars and I immediately knew the title and the musicians. Weird to remember those songs but not last nights dinner.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> The tooth cleaning took an hour and a half. That one tooth is really clean. My hygenist is on a keto diet, much like my anti diabetes diet. Not so much to lose weight but because she believes running on fat instead of sugar makes for greater mental clarity. Haven't heard that before, but eating less carbs and more protein and fats keeps my energy levels from yoyoing with carbs and especially sugar. Oddly enough, the sound system at the dentist's was playing original, not muzaked, 60s hits like Bob Dylan, Cream, Credence etc. A few bars and I immediately knew the title and the musicians. Weird to remember those songs but not last nights dinner.


Could you have posted the one tooth, rather than wasting the day taking it there.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> I don’t have enough hair to go to the barbershop Get my own coffees No mince pies though.All together now Ah



I wish my hair would stop growing and thin out a bit, it still grows at the same rate It did when I was a youngster, its the same with my nails, no slowing down at all.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> *I wish my hair would stop growing and thin out a bit, it still grows at the same rate It did when I was a youngster*, its the same with my nails, no slowing down at all.



Thanks, you know how to make a chap feel great.........😂


----------



## Drago (23 Dec 2020)

Doxa 300T Professional ordered. Hell, you only live once, and if it's good enough for Clive Cussler...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I wish my hair would stop growing and thin out a bit, it still grows at the same rate It did when I was a youngster





PaulSB said:


> Thanks, you know how to make a chap feel great.........😂


Don't worry, Paul - most of that growth is probably concentrated in the eyebrows, nose and ears! 

Half the hair that used to be on my scalp (and legs) has moved to those locations on _me_...


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I wish my hair would stop growing and thin out a bit,* it still grows at the same rate It did when I was a youngster, *its the same with my nails, no slowing down at all.


The rate at which your hair grows slows as you get older. 

The "Seven Year Rule" applies more to the back of your head than any other part of you.


----------



## FrankCrank (24 Dec 2020)

Wishing all fellow retirees a Merry Xmas  

🥳 and a happy and healthy New Year 🥳


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Doxa 300T Professional ordered. Hell, you only live once, and if it's good enough for Clive Cussler...


I didn't know what this is so Googled. Looks excellent. Well done, you're right we should enjoy ourselves while we can especially given the age we've found ourselves plunged in to.


----------



## rustybolts (24 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I didn't know what this is so Googled. Looks excellent. Well done, you're right we should enjoy ourselves while we can especially given the age we've ourselves plunged in to.


Eat , drink and be merry for tomorrow is Christmas Day ! dragging on the lycra tights now and then dragging myself out the front door for a couple of miles of sedate running , its very mild by the look of it.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Eat , drink and be merry for tomorrow is Christmas Day ! dragging on the lycra tights now and then dragging myself out the front door for a couple of miles of sedate running *, its very mild by the look of it.*



Very cold here to the extent it woke me and I had to switch the electric blanket on!!!! Highly unusual for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> Eat , drink and be merry for tomorrow is Christmas Day ! dragging on the lycra tights now and then dragging myself out the front door for a couple of miles of sedate running , its very mild by the look of it.


I've got mine on....coffee just finished and heading out too. It's certainly not mild here though. In fact one of my fellow Marcothoners has just put up a pic of snow where he is.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2020)

Morning all, present drop off this afternoon so I have been informed social distancing will be involved. Stay safe and healthy only one more sleep until the big Ho ho ho.


----------



## Drago (24 Dec 2020)

Like Boris Johnson's ratings when a Brexit deal is on the horizon, I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2020)

Blimey that wind was perishing! 5 miles done at a brisker pace and that completes the Strava 200k distance challenge for the month too with days to spare.


----------



## Paulus (24 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. 
It's dark, it's cool, the temperature has dropped considerably overnight. 

Today after the usual early dog walk will be a domestics day and then cooking the sausage rolls and mince pies. MrsP adds a little bit of apple to the sausage meat, it make them very yummy.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> The rate at which your hair grows slows as you get older.
> 
> The "Seven Year Rule" applies more to the back of your head than any other part of you.



I thought that would happen, but it hasn't, not yet anyway


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks, jellies to make and a presents delivery to do and thats all for today.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 1970 we had an offy were we could take pop bottles to get filled with draught bitter.
> Dirk would have like it as the beer was flat........ but it was cheap




I remember the off licence where you could take a bottle and buy sherry from the wood . My mum would send me there to buy it. I must have been about 12. Can you Imagine sending a 12 year old to an off licence nowadays.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2020)

Morning folks. I have had a gander at abother site and lost track of time. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Bit of a change in the weather today!
Clear skies and nippy.
Off out for a walk on the moor this morning, then lunching at the Peter Tavy Inn at.......er.......Peter Tavy.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2020)




----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2020)

Morning all, friggin' cold here.  Forecast is dry, sunny, 1⁰C with feels like of -2⁰C. Double

Woke in the middle of the night feeling cold but after a brew slept till 7.45.

Today I have small chores:

Front door is sticking - unstick!
Lock on shed door is stiff - oil
Take staff presents to No 2 son's house
Mince pies - buy more!!!!
Ironing
Tidy round


----------



## dickyknees (24 Dec 2020)

Bore da pawb. 

Weather is cold, wet and windy here now.


----------



## Drago (24 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I didn't know what this is so Googled. Looks excellent. Well done, you're right we should enjoy ourselves while we can especially given the age we've found ourselves plunged in to.


I love my Tudor, and while it's not as flash as a rollox (hence me choosing the tudor) it's still a bit excessive for daily wear for a ruffty tuffty man of action like myself. always like doxa, and now they've re-issued the 300 I went for it. Waterproof to a mighty 1200 metres, so it should be ok for cycling in the rain.,

I think the distributor sets the prices, as wherever I looked it was £1820, so that's what I ended up paying.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> I love my Tudor, and while it's not as flash as a rollox (hence me choosing the tudor) it's still a bit excessive for daily wear for a ruffty tuffty man of action like myself. always like doxa, and now they've re-issued the 300 I went for it. Waterproof to a mighty 1200 metres, so it should be ok for cycling in the rain.,
> 
> I think the distributor sets the prices, as wherever I looked it was £1820, so that's what I ended up paying.


A good friend of mine once said life's too short for shoot bikes..........I reckon the same applies to watches. If it gives pleasure then enjoy.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2020)

My mummies flowers will be delivered to her today.


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2020)

I was woken in the early hours by the sound of a large dog barking in the distance.........on Dartmoor.


----------



## Drago (24 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I was woken in the early hours by the sound of a large dog barking in the distance.........on Dartmoor.


Wereworlves?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2020)

OK then once the chores are done we begin a complicated 36 hours of a Covid-19 secure family Christmas. It's like a military operation:

14.00 No 3 son + partner + granddaughter arrive
We all walk to village club to sit under gazebo - rule of six + nursing baby
15.00 No 1 son + partner arrive at gazebo - rule of six
Coffee and mince pies under gazebo
17.00 front door carols - see next post
Kids go home
Christmas Day:
09.30 collect No 2 son
10.00 No 1 son returns - rule of three households
13.00 eat
17.00 No 1 son partner arrives - still rule of three
21.00 all go home
21.30 take No 2 home
*22.00 the driver gets his first drink of the* *day*


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I was woken in the early hours by the sound of a large dog barking in the distance.........on Dartmoor.


Is that where the Hound of the Baskervilles lives?


----------



## oldwheels (24 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> The rate at which your hair grows slows as you get older.
> 
> The "Seven Year Rule" applies more to the back of your head than any other part of you.


My last haircut was last December and I will not have another one until vaccinated. It has got not quite long enough for a proper pony tail and is an annoying length just now. The vaccine has arrived locally so I may get the call any day now but if the hair is not too bad I may not bother with another haircut.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My mummies flowers will be delivered to her today.


You have more than one mummy?😄


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You have more than one mummy?😄


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2020)

Now how about this for a stunningly brilliant idea. A friend usually organises village carol singing on Christmas Eve. We meet in the square and then walk round at stop at various spots to sing. Clearly impossible this year.

So a Zoom carol service is happening. Song sheets are available on the village FB page. At 5.00pm everyone who wants to take part logs in to Zoom and goes out on to doorstep. We all mute our Zoom and then accompanying music is played over Zoom and everyone sings their head off.

BRILLIANT!!!!!

This is last year's gathering:


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All, clear sky with a hint of frost here. A walk is planned.
MrsF is now on holiday until Tues 5th so we have 12 days of dress rehearsal for the role of a retired couple.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Dec 2020)

Sleet falling here, and, very dark. According to local news snow is lying a few miles inland (Newcastle and Chester-Le-Street).


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> My mummies flowers will be delivered to her today.


Can you legally pick and send Dandelions by post ??
We live and learn


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that where the Hound of the Baskervilles lives?


Yep......I'm in the heart of the Hound of the Basketballs country.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can you legally pick and send Dandelions by post ??
> We live and learn




Cheek


----------



## oldwheels (24 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got mine on....coffee just finished and heading out too. It's certainly not mild here though. In fact one of my fellow Marcothoners has just put up a pic of snow where he is.


No snow here but 2.8C outside and a bitter northerly wind.


----------



## GM (24 Dec 2020)

Morning all... Have a safe and enjoyable day folks!


----------



## oldwheels (24 Dec 2020)

Bright sunshine at the moment so I am not cycling in that as too dangerous. 
Yesterday I went to collect some frozen fish from a pal's freezer. The 2 miles of main road were looking very dodgy and I could feel the back end of the car twitching a bit.I could also see tyre marks where some had an interesting moment or two. Did not stop others belting around as normal but you would imagine a few reports of cars off the road would give them a message to ease off a bit. The sun was also at its worst angle and quite blinding on the way out. He lives a mile up a forest track but it is too rough for the trike I think.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2020)

Its officially a sh*t day.
This is just a retirees conversation....not after sympathy. 
Woke at 0600 for a pee......felt quite good.
Back to bed, woke at 07.30 with the shakes and shivers back. Now sat in conservatory wearing coat and hat, fire on, heating on and I am cold.
ON TOP OF THAT...... .the care home has just phoned to say the auntie has been taken into hospital.
As I have said, I am PoA and MrsD is next of kin so its up to us to keep all the family informed.........a right pain in the arris but it has to be done.
Hey Ho........all part of life's rich tapestry


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Morning all, friggin' cold here.  Forecast is dry, sunny, 1⁰C with feels like of -2⁰C. Double
> 
> Woke in the middle of the night feeling cold but after a brew slept till 7.45.
> 
> ...


You forgot stroke and admire my new love ( the new bike , in case mrs PaulSB reads this)


----------



## gavroche (24 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Blimey that wind was perishing! 5 miles done at a brisker pace and that completes the Strava 200k distance challenge for the month too with days to spare.


Well done @Mo1959 but what are you going to do now until the New Year starts and a new challenge I expect? 
Rest on your laurels for a bit and take it easy.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> OK then once the chores are done we begin a complicated 36 hours of a Covid-19 secure family Christmas. It's like a military operation:
> 
> 14.00 No 3 son + partner + granddaughter arrive
> We all walk to village club to sit under gazebo - rule of six + nursing baby
> ...


*One question!*
What allowance(s) have you made for it snowing?


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I was woken in the early hours by the sound of a large dog barking in the distance.........on Dartmoor.


It's the hounds that howl that you should worry about.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2020)

it is snowing out the here, well it was for a few minutes and now it has stopped. On another note just walked into our dining room to see the table set for tomorrow with only two places, it did look rather sad.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2020)

Back snowing again.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Can you legally pick and send Dandelions by post ??
> We live and learn


Well, she appears not to be in breach of either the Theft Act of 1968, or the Wildlife and Countryside Act of 1981 with regards the picking of them.

https://blog.primrose.co.uk/2018/06/22/is-picking-flower-legal-in-the-uk/


----------



## gavroche (24 Dec 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde. I am the only one up so far. Breakfast done, Molly walked and sitting by my side now. Yesterday, our daughter noticed that there was no crackers in her Tesco delivery so I may have to go to Bideford to get some, 16 miles round trip for a box of crackers !!
I am the only one who can go as she is not allowed to drive till the end of January after her operation and granddaughter's car is off the road. She is getting her new one later today but not insured till midnight tonight. 
I will be glad when our daughter moves closer to civilisation ( East the Water, what a strange name) as she is in the middle of nowhere at the moment and a pain when shopping is needed.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Well done @Mo1959 but what are you going to do now until the New Year starts and a new challenge I expect?
> Rest on your laurels for a bit and take it easy.


Still another 7 days to run for the Marcothon challenge. Maybe I’ll just do a Forrest and keep on going!


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour tout le monde. I am the only one up so far. Breakfast done, Molly walked and sitting by my side now. Yesterday, our daughter noticed that there was* no crackers in her Tesco delivery* so I may have to go to Bideford to get some, 16 miles round trip for a box of crackers !!
> I am the only one who can go as she is not allowed to drive till the end of January after her operation and granddaughter's car is off the road. She is getting her new one later today but not insured till midnight tonight.
> I will be glad when our daughter moves closer to civilisation ( East the Water, what a strange name) as she is in the middle of nowhere at the moment and a pain when shopping is needed.


There's a few on here!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour tout le monde. I am the only one up so far. Breakfast done, Molly walked and sitting by my side now. Yesterday, our daughter noticed that there was no crackers in her Tesco delivery so I may have to go to Bideford to get some, 16 miles round trip for a box of crackers !!
> I am the only one who can go as she is not allowed to drive till the end of January after her operation and granddaughter's car is off the road. She is getting her new one later today but not insured till midnight tonight.
> I will be glad when our daughter moves closer to civilisation ( East the Water, what a strange name) as she is in the middle of nowhere at the moment and a pain when shopping is needed.


TBH the phrase "do without" comes to mind.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Still another 7 days to run for the Marcothon challenge. Maybe I’ll just do a Forrest and keep on going!




You may want to re-phrase that last bit, a forest means something else to some people


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I was woken in the early hours by the sound of a large dog barking in the distance.........on Dartmoor.






Morning Mr Baskerville


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Well done @Mo1959 but what are you going to do now until the New Year starts and a new challenge I expect?
> Rest on your laurels for a bit and take it easy.


 


She’s going to practice eating Marmite

Then mo can call it a Marmiteathon😫😫😫


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas to one and all 🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Merry Christmas to one and all 🥰🥰🥰🥰


What’s merry about it? I bleeding hate it. Lol.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What’s merry about it? I bleeding hate it. Lol.



Bah Humbug.


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Bah Humbug.


🐑🐑🐑🐑. 🍬🍬🍬🍬😄


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2020)

Morning doggie walk done on the Moor.
Dropped in to the Dartmoor brewery and picked up a couple of cases of Dragon's Breath.
It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas here in the Peter Tavy Inn.
Turkey dinner ordered.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Bah Humbug.


I've got no humbugs


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2020)

Pensioners Christmas lunch - £6.95


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> You forgot stroke and admire my new love ( the new bike , in case mrs PaulSB reads this)


The car is in the garage do I do this every time I get the car out....


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> *One question!*
> What allowance(s) have you made for it snowing?


I'll send Mrs P.........her car is better in the snow than mine.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> You may want to re-phrase that last bit, a forest means something else to some people


What??


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2020)

The Guardian running possibly the worst choice of headline imaginable:

Brexit deal in "*touching distance*" says No 10

Hopefully that will be socially distanced..........😂


----------



## gavroche (24 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> TBH the phrase "do without" comes to mind.


I would gladly apply it but I am outnumbered.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> She’s going to practice eating Marmite
> 
> Then mo can call it a Marmiteathon😫😫😫


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2020)

Brilliant clear blue shy here, very cold though.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> What??



Forrest Gump = dump.


----------



## Paulus (24 Dec 2020)

Have a lovely, merry, lockdown Christmas .
Cheers all. 🎅


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> I would gladly apply it but I am outnumbered.


I thought you French guys were courageous and never accepted defeat.
On the other hand forget that and enjoy the journey


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2020)

Its malt whisky O'clock.
Stay safe and have the best possible christmas.
Just been out for a stroll, only 1/2 mile but it was fresh air. SiL messaged me to say he would call for me......a nice gesture as I wouldn't have done it otherwise.


----------



## gavroche (24 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I thought you French guys were courageous and never accepted defeat.
> On the other hand forget that and enjoy the journey


I believe in gallantry so I let the women win. 😊


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Dec 2020)

Back from a bright but cold Pentlands walk, 8 miles, ground frozen hard and a biting NE wind. Snow capped peaks visible over in the direction of @Mo1959 ’s.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> What’s merry about it? I bleeding hate it. Lol.







All the best.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> I believe in gallantry so I let the women win. 😊


A lovely attitude.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Dec 2020)

Mrs Tenkay and I dusted off the brommies and cycled into Poole via the RNLI and had an alfresco breakfast at the Customs House on Poole Quay. Gloriously sunny morning, though the north wind which had eased our way was in our face on the way home.
Wishing you all the best for Christmas and the New Year 👍🏃‍♀️🍻


----------



## Poacher (24 Dec 2020)

Relaxing after a losing battle of wits with the cunning grey squirrel collective and watching It's a Wonderful Life, I can finally confess my previous confusion and conflation of Frank Capra and Franz Kafka is under control. Lunch is nearly ready, apparently.


----------



## 12boy (24 Dec 2020)

Finally got my headset cups pressed in by my buddy Tyler at the LBS and have pretty much all the parts for my 92 "down in the dumps" Bianchi mtn bike so I have something to do when l am bored and the weather is too foul to ride. I calls it the "down in the dumps" because that is where I found it. Amazingly heavy frame for Tange chromo. 
Mrs 12 had her second anti pneumonia shot on Tuesday and it h
as been kicking her butt for a few days but hopefully she will feel up to her favorite Christmas eve nosh.....which is what we call "small eats". This consists tiny beef Wellingtons, tempura shrimp, spanokopita, egg rolls, carrots and celery sticks with homemade blue cheese dressing, a cheese and salami plate, perhaps an apple pie. Made more sense when the lads and their wives were here as they can eat prodigious amounts, but fixing all this is a pleasure for her, and who am I to blow against the wind. I' d be happy with a third of all that.
After I eat breakfast l will put my Steamroller in the back of my Element and head down to the bike path along the river and around the golf course for a bit of a ride. Seems kinda wimpy not to just ride, but a mile and a half of the ride is a pretty good downhill grade, sheet ice and 20-30 mph crosswinds. The actual path is 300 ft lower than here and is level and sometimes cleared. Doing golf course laps is like riding a turbo in the basement but much colder but it's still outside and the wind will make it a bit of work. High today 3C, wind chill -5. By tomorrow the Chinook wind will have gotten rid of most of the snow.
Feliz Navidad!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2020)

I nipped out to Lidl on my bike this afternoon to buy a few things to keep me going until the collective Christmas madness is over, and things get back to ordinary Covid-madness...

The sun was shining giving lovely blue skies, but it was really nippy in a biting northerly wind. I had thermal long johns on under my Ron Hill tracksters, a short-sleeved cycling jersey, a long-sleeved jersey over that, then a windproof gilet, and on the outside of all that, a fleece. I had my fleecy buff/mask on plus a skull cap under my crash hat. Long-fingered gloves on my hands...

It is just a 3 km round trip but I was feeling pretty chilled when I got back, and looking forward to getting back into a heated room. I was dismounting when I looked across the road and spotted a man in early 20s walking along wearing... trainers, short socks, skimpy shorts, and a thin t-shirt...

My reaction to that convinced me - *YES, I AM GETTING OLD!*_* *_

Just catching up on the news. So, they have FINALLY come to some agreement on Brexit terms. Now let's just see if all of the politicians involved actually vote it through!

The BBC were doing their annual review of famous people who have died this year, and there have been an awful lot of them. In fact, the Brexit news cut the list short so there were even more than we saw.

I will be having my first solo Christmas. I don't actual like the whole festive season concept though, so that doesn't really concern me.

I hope that those of you who _ARE_ festive fans manage to have a nice time even though the virus will probably have scuppered most of your plans.

Stay safe, and look forward to the virus being seen off in the second half of next year. I'm looking forward to _eventually_ cycling with CycleChatters again!


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2020)

Looks like it might be a bit chilly willy tonight. Forecast -1°.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2020)

Boris: "_That's the good news from Brussels, now for the sprouts... Actually, no, now for the media!_"

I think that the man is a buffoon, but he does occasionally make me chuckle!


----------



## Paulus (24 Dec 2020)

Poacher said:


> Relaxing after a losing battle of wits with the cunning grey squirrel collective and watching It's a Wonderful Life, I can finally confess my previous confusion and conflation of Frank Capra and Franz Kafka is under control. Lunch is nearly ready, apparently.


I have never watched It's a Wonderful life. I have recorded it so I can watch it later today.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Looks like it might be a bit chilly willy tonight. Forecast -1°.
> 
> View attachment 564947


Not good if you have a chilly willy


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2020)

@Mo1959 
@PaulSB 
Guess what I have just eaten ????
Crumpet with MARMITE and grilled cheddar cheese


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959
> @PaulSB
> Guess what I have just eaten ????
> Crumpet with MARMITE and grilled cheddar cheese



Brilliant.Award yourself an excellent portion of Christmas pudding and cake.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2020)

Seems Boris may have done the deal. On the face of it, it seems to be not a bad deal either. The devil is in the detail as they say. Let's hope Macron doesn't stop it if he doesn't like what his fishermen are going to get out of it and of course our own MP's have to OK it as well so it ain't over yet as they say.

I daresay Starmer won't be happy no matter what the deal is. I bet he was hoping that it would be abysmal so he has something else to complain about.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2020)

It's  outside -1c, just been for a walk to see the Christmas lights again, it maybe Christmas, but it don't feel like it, maybe I'm just a miserable old git and well past my sell by date
I'm going to 

 until it's all over


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2020)

Gonna be cold here tonight!
Currently 23° in the van.


----------



## Poacher (24 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Gonna be cold here tonight!
> Currently 23° in the van.


Damn me! Nine below freezing already? Hightail it for home before hypothermia kicks in!
Stay awake at all costs!


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> It's  outside -1c, just been for a walk to see the Christmas lights again, it maybe Christmas, but it don't feel like it, maybe I'm just a miserable old git and well past my sell by date
> I'm going to
> View attachment 564981
> until it's all over


You're right about it not feeling like Christmas.

The only "christmas spirit" many will be seeing this year, will come from a bottle.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2020)

Poacher said:


> Damn me! Nine below freezing already? Hightail it for home before hypothermia kicks in!
> Stay awake at all costs!


No barking dog impersonations tonight?


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Seems Boris may have done the deal. On the face of it, it seems to be not a bad deal either. The devil is in the detail as they say. Let's hope Macron doesn't stop it if he doesn't like what his fishermen are going to get out of it and of course our own MP's have to OK it as well so it ain't over yet as they say.
> 
> I daresay* Starmer won't be happy *no matter what the deal is. I bet he was hoping that it would be abysmal so he has something else to complain about.



I would say, that is a given....


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959
> @PaulSB
> Guess what I have just eaten ????
> Crumpet with MARMITE and grilled cheddar cheese



I've had tea thanks........


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Gonna be cold here tonight!
> Currently 23° in the van.





Poacher said:


> Damn me! Nine below freezing already? Hightail it for home before hypothermia kicks in!
> Stay awake at all costs!


Yes, if that is °F, get the thermals on for the drive home!

If it is °C, turn the heating down - that is ridiculously warm! I was feeling a bit overheated earlier with the room at 19.5° C so I have turned my radiator thermostat down.


----------



## Poacher (24 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> No barking dog impersonations tonight?


Spooky! My normal tactic to repel the little grey (gray? they are north american after all) invaders is to open the back door and bark at them. 
It worked fairly well until the last few days, when they just sat up and laughed at me. Throwing Mrs Poacher's outdoor shoes at them didn't work, and left me in the doghouse. Catapulting half brazils at them (see, I'm not totally brutal) failed 'cos my catapult elastic had perished.
Today the little furry tailed rats bit through the strong cord holding up three feeders out of their reach on a suspension system with thin wire at each end - I didn't want to use wire throughout in case it injured birds - and enjoyed most of the contents. I've admitted defeat and put the feeders in the outhouse, leaving fairly squirrel proof sunflower heart and niger seed feeders out there for the hard-core feathered visitors.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2020)

Poacher said:


> Spooky! My normal tactic to repel the little grey (gray? they are north american after all) invaders is to open the back door and bark at them.
> It worked fairly well until the last few days, when they just sat up and laughed at me. Throwing Mrs Poacher's outdoor shoes at them didn't work, and left me in the doghouse. Catapulting half brazils at them (see, I'm not totally brutal) failed 'cos my catapult elastic had perished.
> Today the little furry tailed rats bit through the strong cord holding up three feeders out of their reach on a suspension system with thin wire at each end - I didn't want to use wire throughout in case it injured birds - and enjoyed most of the contents. I've admitted defeat and put the feeders in the outhouse, leaving fairly squirrel proof sunflower heart and niger seed feeders out there for the hard-core feathered visitors.


It was you that woke @Dirk this morning.


----------



## Poacher (24 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> It was you that woke @Dirk this morning.


Nah! I didn't get up till ten past nine!


----------



## 12boy (24 Dec 2020)

Cut my ride down to about 4 miles. Very unsatisfactory. The wind had blown snow across the path and it froze to leave a thin and slick layer. Had to go slow especially around corners and the headwind part wound up being the . I made a circuit and decided to quit there. It's gotten well above freezineg this afternoon, so on the icy places is a film of water. Studded snows work best when its so cold it's dry. By tomorrow it should be better.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2020)

Poacher said:


> Nah! I didn't get up till ten past nine!


He did say "in the early hours" though.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Cut my ride down to about 4 miles. Very unsatisfactory. The wind had blown snow across the path and it froze to leave a thin and slick layer. Had to go slow especially around corners and the headwind part wound up being the . I made a circuit and decided to quit there. It's gotten well above freezineg this afternoon, so on the icy places is a film of water. Studded snows work best when its so cold it's dry. By tomorrow it should be better.


Seldom gets cold enough, when there's snow here, for it to be dry snow. It's one or the other, never both.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Seems Boris may have done the deal. On the face of it, it seems to be not a bad deal either. The devil is in the detail as they say. Let's hope Macron doesn't stop it if he doesn't like what his fishermen are going to get out of it and of course our own MP's have to OK it as well so it ain't over yet as they say.
> 
> I daresay Starmer won't be happy no matter what the deal is. I bet he was hoping that it would be abysmal so he has something else to complain about.




Yeh! Great all that time, effort and money to have worse deal than we has before.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Yeh! Great all that time, effort and money to have worse deal *than we has before.*


"Than we has before", have you been at the christmas spirits.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Dec 2020)

Easily sone - the 's' and the 'd' keys are right next to each other!


----------



## rustybolts (25 Dec 2020)

Still imbibing the Christmas Spirit !! ( 4 cans Guinness , few glasses wine and a chaser or two of brandy). have done about 40 mins lifting weights 
and some push ups , tomorrow will only be an hour pedaling on the Kurt Kinetic and then more serious dissipation with the magic bottles. Merry Christmas Everybody , the days will be getting longer and our resolve will be getting stronger but for a day or two let your hair down ( pubic if your pate is shiny will suffice ) and bloody well enjoy yourselves ! we have survived another year and the cursed covid has not nailed us yet


----------



## rustybolts (25 Dec 2020)

ps Mo you have set the standard to which we all aspire with your 40+ miles per weeks running in adverse conditions , your resolve and discipline. We salute you !  and even though you say Christmas is no big deal to you , look in the mirror , smile and say "well done girl!!"


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2020)

Morning and Merry Christmas for all those that enjoy it.............me, I will finish my coffee, go for a run then hide indoors the rest of the day pretending it's just another day


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2020)

Good morning, and a Merry Xmas everybody.


----------



## screenman (25 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> "Than we has before", have you been at the christmas spirits.



You guessed right.


----------



## screenman (25 Dec 2020)

Good morning and a Merry Christmas to most of you.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone......

'Tis clear and very cold outside, a hard frost has come down. The sort of night when a warm and cosy stable seems like a good plan.

No 2 son has a very limited diet so won't eat much of our Christmas menu. I'm cooking for three, the smallest ever. We are having venison with a blackberry gravy, roasties, Yorkshires, parsnips, carrots, pan fried sprouts, braised red cabbage. None of it challenging, the trick will be to make it look a generous Christmas feast without creating lots of waste. I'm contemplating that one!

Going to finish my coffee, try for a doze and then head in to the kitchen.

Happy Christmas one and all, have a good day and looking forward to a better 2021. 🎅🎅


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2020)

Good day to all.
Got up at 05.30.....did a few small jobs and enjoyed a coffee (with a christmas cognac in ).
Listening to a gospel prog on the radio. Not in any way religious but enjoy some good gospel singing ......has to be good though.
Just debating a return to bed. MrsD is no doubt longing to molest my body 
@PaulSB your lunch plan sounds excellent. Enjoy it. With our depleted appetite we are thinking of home made steak pie with chips dipped in dripping.
@Mo1959 ......enjoy your day whatever you decide.


----------



## Drago (25 Dec 2020)

I have risen!

Been up since 0530hrs to get Muttley walked and back to the house before Mini D wakes up.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Been up since 0530hrs to get Muttley walked and back to the house before Mini D wakes up.


Morning Drago. Does chrimbo mean a lot with having mini D ?
Whatever.......I hope you, Mrs D and mini D have a good day


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks, and a heartfelt greeting to all my virtual friends here on the forum. Your wit and humour have helped lift me when I was down, and for that I’m really grateful.
Have a lovely day to those who celebrate, to those who don’t or feel sad at this time of year please accept this virtual arm around the shoulders.
All the very best
Tenkay


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2020)

MERRY Christmas everyone. I hope you all have a peaceful day..

Cold and frosty, but dry so hoorah for that.

The twins will be having Christmas lunch with us today . Their dad is spending the day with his Ex ( their mother) and they have no intention of spending the day there with her, so us it is then. How lucky are we. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Dec 2020)

Good morning all , Merry Christmas. Whoopee my first Christmas on the forum . Hope you all have a great day , however you choose to spend it.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas or Happy Holiday if you prefer.
Very strange morning as when I got up at 7 o'clock it was pitch black outside with no sign of any dawn of which I usually see a glimmer at least. I began to wonder if I had slept an extra 12 hours and it was now evening.
Last year on this day I had a lovely run on the trike in sunshine up Loch Etive and then over to Benderloch and back to base. Memories.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All and Happy Christmas to those who are celebrating it.
Tea tonight will be lasagne followed by Christmas pudding.


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

And a very happy Christmas to all of you who have managed to creak and wheeze your way through this godawful year.
Woke up to a frost and a glorious sunrise over the Dartmoor hills.












Off out for a walk later, then back to the van for our traditional Christmas dinner of Egg & Chips. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Dec 2020)

Just 64 days to go


----------



## Paulus (25 Dec 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees and a Happy Christmas to you all.

It is a lovely sunny, frosty morning here.
I will be out with the dog shortly, and then get down to business in the kitchen. 

Let's hope next year is a better one than this one.


----------



## GM (25 Dec 2020)

Morning all... A very Merry Christmas to you all, hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2020)

I keep getting a message on My phone allegedly from BT telling me if I don't press 1 all hell will be let loose. It's Christmas for God's sake. Can't they leave us alone for 1 day


----------



## monkers (25 Dec 2020)

Good morning all.

Just the usual routine here. 

Sorry I've been wound up like a spring lately and forgotten how to be sociable.

My emotional energy is low at the moment, but best wishes to my many virtual and virtuous friends on here. 

Sorry that I seem to come and go lately, but life is being complicated by some difficult circumstances.

We went out on our bikes yesterday for a bimble. Gosh it was cold and blustery though. I use ride with GPS and it indicated my average ride speed at 1726 mph for a 11.5 mph ride.

I can't tell you how disappointed I was when it later rectified it to something more earthling like 18.4. Gutted. I've fitted a cadence sensor to my bike, it looks like it confuses RidewithGPS. I was going to have so much fun telling you how my riding gloves had proved to be inadequate as I went through Mach 2, despite having cost me a penny shy of a fiver from the Aldi centre aisle.

Love to all. Monkers xxx


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Have fun everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apologies to dave r for hyjacking this from the happy Christmas thread , I thought it deserves a repeat on the old farts thread.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Apologies to dave r for hyjacking this from the happy Christmas thread , I thought it deserves a repeat on the old farts thread.



Its my desktop on my desktop computer.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Dec 2020)

Bah Humbug! 

I could tell when I went to bed at 4:00 that I would wake to a cold house and I HAVE! Boiler guy 2 or 3 months ago said that a return visit might be needed and it is. The system loses pressure very slowly until a certain point and then it loses what is left overnight. I will repressurise it for now and hopefully I'll be able to get through to January before booking another visit. 

Oops, I am supposed to be Zooming with my family at 11:00... Catch you later


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2020)

I got Bose wireless headphones


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I got Bose wireless headphones


Thats nice Welshie, are they the noise cancelling ones ?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Thats nice Welshie, are they the noise cancelling ones ?




They are. They are very nice


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Dec 2020)

Been out for a short bimble on my mtb, lots of ice but my Schwalbe studdies kept traction going. All the mud is frozen hard so I kept clean but the deep frozen ruts were tricky. Got back just as all the family crowds were venturing out, so I timed it well to miss them.


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2020)

You can't beat a craggy knob......


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Dec 2020)

Went for a short walk earlier. We passed a plot where they demolished an old bungalow and built a new detached house. Interesting to see an Electric car charging point integrated as part of the new build.


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2020)

Christmas lunch on the go.


----------



## The Rover (25 Dec 2020)

Happy Xmas to everyone, first one as retired, nice not to have to consider annual leave, unsociable hours etc.

Callum, my 8yr old is in the believer camp at the moment though I expect it’ll be different next year, he’s been really excited and looking forward to xmas.
Hes done very well for himself and his favourite present is a very cool skateboard. It’s been suggested that I give it a go! No chance given four ops on one shoulder and a recovering collarbone op on the other side.

I hope everyone has a great day.

Stuart.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2020)

Dinner is served.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Dinner is served.
> 
> 
> View attachment 565083


Blimey.....we have just had breakfast.
Enjoy.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2020)

I thought my luck was in.
MrsD said "I fancy a small one".
I started to drop my kecks and she said "I mean a whisky".
ahh well, maybe next christmas


----------



## ColinJ (25 Dec 2020)

I got the heating working again for now, which is a relief. I hope it keeps going until it can be sorted out properly in the NY. 

My sister in Devon walked around her cottage and garden with her laptop during our Zoom meeting to show the rest of us where she is now living. Very nice! The thought of future cycling holidays there is cheering me up during this dreary Covid-19 winter...


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Christmas lunch on the go.
> 
> View attachment 565081


MrsD says ENJOY


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Dinner is served.
> 
> 
> View attachment 565083


Ditto.


----------



## dickyknees (25 Dec 2020)

The roads were mine on this morning’s 26 mile bimble.

From the top of South Stack looking to Snowdonia & Llyn Peninsula.


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2020)

Wishing all old codgers a very merry Christmas. Here's to many more.
Love from MrsD, myself and Dottie the dog.


----------



## gavroche (25 Dec 2020)

Good afternoon all. Been busy since I got up at 8.30. I was first up and they all came downstairs at about 9.30. We opened our presents, took Molly for a walk in the woods , made video calls to my brothers in France and now waiting for Christmas lunch to be ready. 
We will have a family zoom reunion at 4pm


----------



## 12boy (25 Dec 2020)

Best wishes to all of my forum compadres. Great to hear from you again, Monkers, been wondering if you were ok, and Numbnuts, haven't heard from you today and hope you are ok too.
The day will come, and pretty soon, I believe, when we can look back at this damn disease and say to it " Screw you! We prevailed." And hopefully go on appreciating all the things we missed during this time that maybe we took for granted before.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Dec 2020)

Got so fed up and depressed I went out for a walk in the rain. 
A couple in a large 4x4 pickup passed waving vigorously through the windscreen. Only got a brief glimpse but I have no idea who they were. I checked behind me but there was nobody so it must have been aimed at me. This happens often.
Off for Christmas dinner of burger egg and chips with a fried banana.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2020)

Noticed Numbnuts hadn't popped in in the early hours, or since.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Got so fed up and depressed I went out for a walk in the rain.
> A couple in a large 4x4 pickup passed waving vigorously through the windscreen. Only got a brief glimpse but I have no idea who they were. I checked behind me but there was nobody so it must have been aimed at me. This happens often.
> Off for Christmas dinner of burger egg and chips with a fried banana.


What'll the fried banana be having to eat?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Dec 2020)

I am continuing my cryptic crossword research. I'm still stuck on the Guardian one that I have been looking at. I decided to pick another one and reveal all the answers to see how many I understood or might have eventually have worked out. There were lots that I really could not understand even after staring at the answers for 5 or 10 minutes... 

Anyway, after some searching, I found the *Fifteensquared* site. If you need any help understanding cryptics, check it out!



Fifteensquared said:


> The purpose of this site is to provide a daily analysis of, and commentary on, the cryptic puzzles published in the Financial Times, Guardian and Independent (Inquisitor in the _i_, Enigmatic Variations in the Sunday Telegraph and Cyclops in Private Eye are covered as well).


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone .
It’s been a strange day . Dropped some presents off with my in laws and then went to spend some quality time with my mum who lives in sheltered accommodation. We tried to make make it fun and left her a lovely roast dinner. It was difficult because my wife’s aunt , who was in her 80s and had a MS type problem , died of COVID this morning . We are now back and about to have a lovely steak meal but no one is feeling the Christmas sprit.
Have a great day everyone and stay safe .


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2020)

Our Buffet is open, we don't do a formal evening meal over Xmas, we just lay out a small Buffet and people just help themselves during the evening.


----------



## pawl (25 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Our Buffet is open, we don't do a formal evening meal over Xmas, we just lay out a small Buffet and people just help themselves during the evening.
> 
> View attachment 565148


 

Have you room for a little one


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Our Buffet is open, we don't do a formal evening meal over Xmas, we just lay out a small Buffet and people just help themselves during the evening.



An excellent idea, wish I could convince Mrs @BoldonLad of the wisdom of this approach. Enjoy!


----------



## rustybolts (25 Dec 2020)

(91) Alone. - YouTube


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Dec 2020)

I feel like Arkwright closing up his shop, it’s been a funny old day...


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I feel like Arkwright closing up his shop, it’s been a funny old day...


Well
The next time you feel desperate for an egg, lad, pause, and remember where it's come from. The world's full of nasty places.


----------



## 12boy (25 Dec 2020)

Tried to take it easy today cos last night my nose started streaming so of course my thoughts went to Covid. Better today but figured moderation a good idea. Enjoyed a little amble. Still no word from Numbnuts? Hope he is ok.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2020)

Morning. Is it safe to come out yet. Has Christmas been and gone?  I presume Numbnuts was like myself and just ducked out of normal life yesterday as it's the one day of the year when enjoying your own company loses it's appeal slightly. 

Bit milder this morning so off for my plod soon then we have heavy rain to look forward to later. Shame, as things were just starting to dry up slightly.


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2020)

Morning all, took my eye off of my diet and have put on 2.5lb in 2 days, it is back on it today.


----------



## rustybolts (26 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, took my eye off of my diet and have put on 2.5lb in 2 days, it is back on it today.


This is the day when people start muttering to themselves " a second on the lips , a life time on the hips" as their hands reach furtively to search among the remnants of a chocolate box for a few remaining favourites before violently ripping the wrapping off a brand new box. Yes folks , welcome to Boxing Day !! ( should be renamed Unboxing Day


----------



## rustybolts (26 Dec 2020)

ps across the little Irish Sea we call it St. Stephen's Day


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2020)

I have just found out we have a plant in the garden that if you sit under it for 10 minutes it can kill you.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2020)

Cooeeee. It is windy here today. 

Well. We all survived Chrissy by the looks of it 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Dark, misty and drizzly out there this morning - albeit slightly warmer than yesterday.
Going to nip into Chagford this morning and look at Barbour jackets.
I've had a mind to treat myself to one for some time; today might be the day.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Dark, misty and drizzly out there this morning - albeit slightly warmer than yesterday.
> Going to nip into Chagford this morning and look at Barbour jackets.
> I've had a mind to treat myself to one for some time; today might be the day.


Wonder if they smell any better these days........I used to think they had a peculiar smell, especially when wet.


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2020)

I seem to have missed out what plant it is, just in case you want to know it is a water lilly.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I have just found out we have a plant in the garden that if you sit under it for 10 minutes it can kill you.


Come on, you can't leave that one hanging..........


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2020)

Oh.......... very good, I shall keep that one.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Dark, misty and drizzly out there this morning - albeit slightly warmer than yesterday.
> Going to nip into Chagford this morning and look at Barbour jackets.
> I've had a mind to treat myself to one for some time; today might be the day.




I'd love a Barbour jacket.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2020)

Well it's wet and windy, shame as yesterday morning was beautiful. An odd sort of Christmas but I feel we all had a nice day. Mrs P was happy with her present, I got the food quantities right so the meal was generous without any leftovers apart from some braised cabbage.

Mrs P is asleep. I will do my morning stretches and then tidy round. Not sure what else will happen today - probably a walk and I need to think seriously about my allotment plan.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Dark, misty and drizzly out there this morning - albeit slightly warmer than yesterday.
> Going to nip into Chagford this morning and look at Barbour jackets.
> I've had a mind to treat myself to one for some time; today might be the day.


Haven't had a Barbour for 30 years or more but loved mine.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I have just found out we have a plant in the garden that if you sit under it for 10 minutes it can kill you.


I have a wife like that


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Dark, misty and drizzly out there this morning - albeit slightly warmer than yesterday.
> Going to nip into Chagford this morning and look at Barbour jackets.
> I've had a mind to treat myself to one for some time; today might be the day.


My Bro went to the shops to buy a new jacket BUT was not allowed to try them on for size (Covid restrictions etc).
He decided not to bother.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2020)

Morning all.......reporting for duty.
Sat in conservatory. Enjoyed our Tony B with SoTS and now some garbage.
Trying to get motivated but nothing is happening yet.
Daughter and grandson are calling later to deliver a meal...... they are vegies so goodness knows what it will consist of (yeah I know it will be veg of some sort )


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All, wet and windy here. 
Nothing planned.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2020)

Just put the news on Covid-19 and Brexit............what I need is a substance which would project me in to an alternative reality.

Best go and do something useful........


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2020)

Its raining now. That's yet another slobbing day for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Its raining now. That's yet another slobbing day for me.


You could buy a Barbour jacket then you could walk in the rain?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Dec 2020)

One of my work colleagues was a fan of Barbour, he used to visit their factory shop near Newcastle to pick up bargains.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> One of my work colleagues was a fan of Barbour, he used to visit their factory shop near Newcastle to pick up bargains.


Good to see them still going strong given the amount of fancy technical clothing available now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Good to see them still going strong given the amount of fancy technical clothing available now.


Is it true I wonder the story I used to hear that farmers would re-waterproof their Barbours by rubbing them onto the back of the nearest sheep ? That would account for the smell at any rate


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Is it true I wonder the story I used to hear that farmers would re-waterproof their Barbours by rubbing them onto the back of the nearest sheep ? That would account for the smell at any rate


Certainly would, although it might work. Is it lanolin or something that's in the wool? It would be oily I would imagine.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Certainly would, although it might work. Is it lanolin or something that's in the wool? It would be oily I would imagine.


Yes that was the alleged theory


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Is it true I wonder the story I used to hear that farmers would re-waterproof their Barbours by rubbing them onto the back of the nearest sheep ? That would account for the smell at any rate


.........of course, it could just be an excuse they made up when caught in a compromising position behind their sheep!


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2020)

Morning


 Is it over yet........


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning
> 
> View attachment 565276
> Is it over yet........



Nearly.


----------



## pawl (26 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> ps across the little Irish Sea we call it St. Stephen's Day




Think I prefer that to Boxing Day


----------



## oldwheels (26 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if they smell any better these days........I used to think they had a peculiar smell, especially when wet.


Like wet dog?


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2020)

Good morning all, 
I've bee awake since 7, but I am still lurking in the pit.
It's not raining yet, but it looks a bit grey and damp out.
The dog will be walked across the fields, then washed as, like many places the fields are quite boggy.
The only cooking today will be to make bubble and sqeak, and then my favourite Christmas dinner of leftover turkey, gammon and beef with pickles, and a fried egg on top of the bubble. Although I am not hungry at the moment after yesterday's excellent dinner. 
Footie on the telly box this afternoon, and the film Dunkirk ,which I missed at the cinema, is on the been tonight. 
That is my day sorted.
No bike riding today and the weather looks rubbish tomorrow. The turbo will come into it's own.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## pawl (26 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Haven't had a Barbour for 30 years or more but loved mine.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> You lost your hair some time ago then. Oops wrong Barbour🤪🤪🤪


----------



## oldwheels (26 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Haven't had a Barbour for 30 years or more but loved mine.


Mine had a very "used" look about it. I remember going into a pretentious Chinese restaurant in Edinburgh where they insisted on hanging up you jacket for you. They could not quite do it in public but they would have preferred to use tongs to handle it I think.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> One of my work colleagues was a fan of Barbour, he used to visit their factory shop near Newcastle to pick up bargains.



I was just about to mention their factory shop, I live approximately 2 miles from it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.......reporting for duty.
> Sat in conservatory. Enjoyed our Tony B with SoTS and now some garbage.
> Trying to get motivated but nothing is happening yet.
> Daughter and grandson are calling later to deliver a meal...... they are vegies so goodness knows what it will consist of (yeah I know it will be veg of some sort )


Do you like curry, Dave? Always a safe haven for a veggie if you find yourself in an unfamiliar location.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Dec 2020)

Wet and gales again. Had to go out to sort out fuel for the stove but that is as far as I plan on going today.
I notice while browsing thought the fabs and awesomes on FB that the coop was open on Christmas day and today as well as New Year's Day.
I remember when we first came here that they shut for lunch for an hour every day and every Sunday all day as well as several days closure over Christmas and New Year. How did we ever survive in those days?


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Wet and gales again. Had to go out to sort out fuel for the stove but that is as far as I plan on going today.
> I notice while browsing thought the fabs and awesomes on FB that the coop was open on Christmas day and today as well as New Year's Day.
> I remember when we first came here that they shut for lunch for an hour every day and every Sunday all day as well as several days closure over Christmas and New Year. How did we ever survive in those days?


Most shops shut on a Sunday and many had a half day on a Wednesday when I was young. Can't remember it inconveniencing anyone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Dec 2020)

With this talk of sheep, one of my Christmas presents is a knitted woollen scarf from “ Wonky Woolies” in Scotland.
I love it and have been wearing it around the house. I mentioned to Mrs Tenkay that I might take to wearing the scarf combined with a Che style beret so I look really cool and trendy 😉


----------



## dickyknees (26 Dec 2020)

Bore da pawb. 
Dry at the moment but a little breezy.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning
> 
> View attachment 565276
> Is it over yet........


You enjoy it too then?  I try and make light of it, but it really was a depressing day and glad to have it over again.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2020)

@Paulus - Dunkirk, a very good film. Thanks for mentioning it as I probably would have missed it. I rarely look at the listings.


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2020)

Forecast 80 mph winds back home on the North Devon coast today.
Hope my shed's still standing when I get back.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2020)

Hello I'm back again. I've done the useful stuff......... don't really feel like ironing.

Any suggestions?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Forecast 80 mph winds back home on the North Devon coast today.
> Hope my shed's still standing when I get back.


Bugger I now have an earworm.......

I'm still standing yeah, yeah, yeah.......
I'm still standing yeah, yeah, yeah......


----------



## oldwheels (26 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Most shops shut on a Sunday and many had a half day on a Wednesday when I was young. Can't remember it inconveniencing anyone.


Forgot about the half day. The problem for people travelling was that the half day could be Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday in different places.
Tobermory was Wednesday and Oban was Thursday. Tuesday or Thursday were market days in Oban and they are still popular travelling days for shopping due to the ferry timetables being biased in favour of farmers with livestock.
When we had a shop we closed for lunch and on Sundays. Not for religious reasons but the turnover did not justify it. In the 1970's at least there were no ferries on Sunday and Sunday papers came from Oban to Grasspoint on Mull by Granny Spencer's launch. From there they were distributed by car to the various shops which were only open for that purpose.


----------



## GM (26 Dec 2020)

Morning all...If only I could turn the clock back, this time last year me and my daughter were on our way to Heathrow to fly off to New Zealand. Hopefully we'll be able to go again sometime! 

Back in the 80's me and MrsGM bought ourselves Barbour's in the yuppie days , got me thinking now what we did with them, probably put them on Ebay.

Enjoy the rest of the day folks!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hello I'm back again. I've done the useful stuff......... don't really feel like ironing.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Coffee?  Off to put the kettle on for one myself. I can see a siesta happening at some point since it's so awful outside. I don't sleep, but it's nice just lying listening to it and saves me getting a headache from too much screen time......the iPad in particular seems to cause it. 

I might find the film on Amazon later about the street cat named Bob. I watched the first one and enjoyed it. This is the Christmas one. A bit sad though as I was just reading that Bob has since died at the age of 14


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2020)

I am struggling to get my rechargeable hat with built in speakers to bluetooth to my phone.


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2020)




----------



## gavroche (26 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. Was up at 8.30 to take Molly for a walk then went back to bed and just got up again. 
I think I will skip breakfast as it will be lunch time soon. Horrible weather here again today but that seems to be the norm anyway. 
Has @numbnuts reported for duty yet ?


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. Was up at 8.30 to take Molly for a walk then went back to bed and just got up again.
> I think I will skip breakfast as it will be lunch time soon. Horrible weather here again today but that seems to be the norm anyway.
> Has @numbnuts reported for duty yet ?


He popped in briefly earlier.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Do you like curry, Dave? Always a safe haven for a veggie if you find yourself in an unfamiliar location.


We do, both, like curry.
Not sure I fancy a veggie curry although I realise many people do.
I will mull that over..... thanks.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. Was up at 8.30 to take Molly for a walk then went back to bed and just got up again.
> I think I will skip breakfast as it will be lunch time soon. Horrible weather here again today but that seems to be the norm anyway.
> Has @numbnuts reported for duty yet ?





numbnuts said:


> Morning
> 
> View attachment 565276
> Is it over yet........


Yes he has


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Certainly would, although it might work. Is it lanolin or something that's in the wool? It would be oily I would imagine.


That might account for why lots of Welsh farmers are waterproof.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> .........of course, it could just be an excuse they made up when caught in a compromising position behind their sheep!


Beat me to it.
Can't delete mine now.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Most shops shut on a Sunday and many had a half day on a Wednesday when I was young. Can't remember it inconveniencing anyone.


Same here.
Wednesday afternoon......closed.
Sunday........closed.
Think I prefer it this way although I don't remember suffering when they were closed.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Same here.
> Wednesday afternoon......closed.
> Sunday........closed.
> Think I prefer it this way although I don't remember suffering when they were closed.


Just what we've become used to I suppose. It's almost a 24/7 society these days if you count the supermarkets that are open 24 hours where you can get pretty much anything, including white goods in many.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2020)

I got a pair of Bose wireless headphones for Christmas. They are fantastic. I paired them with my tablet, but had to download the Bose ap to be able to pair them with my phone.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Good to see them still going strong given the amount of fancy technical clothing available now.


They even do bloomers.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Morning
> 
> View attachment 565276
> Is it over yet........


All bar the shouting. And the cleaning up. Oh, and the realisation that what was good yesterday, isn't as good now.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Think I prefer that to Boxing Day


Off you go, hunt the wren.


----------



## gavroche (26 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Just what we've become used to I suppose. It's almost a 24/7 society these days if you count the supermarkets that are open 24 hours where you can get pretty much anything, including white goods in many.


They still used civilised hours on the continent though and may it continues.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Forecast 80 mph winds back home on the North Devon coast today.
> Hope my shed's still standing when I get back.
> 
> View attachment 565283


Showing Today as Sunday. I'd pay no heed to a forecast that can't get at least the day right.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> They still used civilised hours on the continent though and may it continues.


We'd a market that used to open at 6am*, first to open and last to close. Now it's one of the last to open, and the first to close.

*Allowed those on the nightshift to do some shopping.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I notice while browsing thought the fabs and awesomes on FB that the coop was open on Christmas day and today as well as New Year's Day.
> I remember when we first came here that they shut for lunch for an hour every day and every Sunday all day as well as several days closure over Christmas and New Year. *How did we ever survive in those days?*


We used to spend hours on our favourite Internet forum, or all day watching glorious HD colour nature documentaries and films on TV. Listen to the radio or read a book!


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> We used to spend hours on our favourite Internet forum, or all day watching glorious HD colour nature documentaries and films on TV. Listen to the radio or read a book!


Would that be a virtual book and internet radio?


----------



## oldwheels (26 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Beat me to it.
> Can't delete mine now.


You could have added "Only in Wales".


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Would that be a virtual book and internet radio?


Hmm... 

I have a selection of Kindle books these days but still prefer reading paper books. 

I haven't listened to the radio for years. I can't stand commercial radio so that is out, but I really ought to get back into listening to the BBC. My TV broke when I was a student. I repaired it once but then a different major fault led to me scrapping it. I spent every evening for the remaining 2.5 years listening to R1 (David Jensen followed by John Peel). I liked the fact that I could study, use my BBC Micro, or build my electronics projects with the radio on in the background. Every now and then something interesting would be played and I would give that more attention. 

TV is too distracting. That is why I stay up so late nowadays. I am usually beavering away on my laptop until about 01:00 and only THEN switch the TV on.


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2020)

Cotleigh Reinbeer in the Oxenham Arms, South Zeal.
The pub is an old monastery building, built in 1185 and converted to a hostelry in 1477.
Can't stand these modern places!


----------



## gavroche (26 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I have a selection of Kindle books these days but still prefer reading paper books.
> 
> ...


I never listen to the radio at home, only in the car but even then, it is French radio I listen to although two of them have stopped broadcasting on LW so I am down to just the one station: RTL. When that one closes on LW, that will be it then apart from the internet.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Dec 2020)

Been out for a walk, wet and very windy. This was good because it meant not many others were out.
MrsF has been to the supermarket, she says that wasn’t too bad either.
About to sit down to freshly made tomato soup.


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2020)

Bugger! The Barbour shop wasn't open. Will have to go back on Tuesday.
I was all set to blow the best part of £300 today.
Let's see if I can maintain the enthusiasm for a couple more days.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2020)

5 mile walk done loads of people out some on new bikes by the looks of them 
The wind is now picking up and turning quite cold  so I think I'll have to light another candle


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2020)

Back to the van now for tea and Stollen.
And mince pies.
And Christmas cake.
And beer..........


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Dec 2020)

With this talk of listening to the radio has brought back memories of trying to drop off to sleep with the radio in the background. I’ve very recently changed the ring tone on my mobile. For many years my ringtone was the “ Captain Pugwash” theme, it did raise a few smiles on the rare occasion that someone phoned me.
I’ve now set it to “Sailing By “ which is played each evening before the Shipping forecast. Far more peaceful and relaxing🙂


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> With this talk of listening to the radio has brought back memories of trying to drop off to sleep with the radio in the background. I’ve very recently changed the ring tone on my mobile. For many years my ringtone was the “ Captain Pugwash” theme, it did raise a few smiles on the rare occasion that someone phoned me.
> I’ve now set it to “Sailing By “ which is played each evening before the Shipping forecast. Far more peaceful and relaxing🙂


Can't beat a bit of Ronald Binge.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> We used to spend hours on our favourite Internet forum, or all day watching glorious HD colour nature documentaries and films on TV. Listen to the radio or read a book!


When I were a boy living in East Lothian we had a crystal set. I would have been under 5 years old at the time but we later went modern and got a battery radio with lead/acid batteries which had to be charged separately.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2020)

Been for a good walk. Lunch was a bowl of homemade broccoli and Stilton, mince pie and glass of Marsala..........

😴😴😴


----------



## pawl (26 Dec 2020)

Good game between the Foxes and ManU!Two all draw fare result


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I have a selection of Kindle books these days but still prefer reading paper books.
> 
> ...


Used to listen to Radio 2, then they kicked Jimmy Young off. Later still, that twit from virgin ruined it completely.

Ray Moore, Terry Wogan, Jimmy Young, Gloria Hunniford, John Dunne, all gone in another attempt to get figures below that of Radio 1(flagship station).


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Bugger! The Barbour shop wasn't open. Will have to go back on Tuesday.
> I was all set to blow the best part of £300 today.
> Let's see if I can maintain the enthusiasm for a couple more days.


£300 on a haircut


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 565301
> 
> 
> Cotleigh Reinbeer in the Oxenham Arms, South Zeal.
> ...


And a standing stone as part of the building.

Did you catch sight of a ghostly monk and/or lady?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Good game between the Foxes and ManU!Two all draw fare result


Didn't watch it, although I had planned to, but kept checking the score.
If LFC beat the Baggies tomorrow it will extend our lead


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Used to listen to Radio 2, then they kicked Jimmy Young off. Later still, that twit from virgin ruined it completely.
> 
> Ray Moore, Terry Wogan, Jimmy Young, Gloria Hunniford, John Dunne, all gone in another attempt to get figures below that of Radio 1(flagship station).


What's the recipe today Jim ?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> I never listen to the radio at home, only in the car but even then, it is French radio I listen to although two of them have stopped broadcasting on LW so I am down to just the one station: RTL. When that one closes on LW, that will be it then apart from the internet.


*How to Listen to Internet Radio in Your Car*!


----------



## gavroche (26 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> *How to Listen to Internet Radio in Your Car*!


I meant in the house when I am on the computer.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> *How to Listen to Internet Radio in Your Car*!



Not exactly in car, but, in Motorhome, we have an internet router, which gives 4g Internet/wifi 24/7, more or less like home. We are able to have Internet radio, via an iPad, and, bluetooth speaker. I suppose I could transfer it to the car, but, I am too idle 

I suppose it would be quite possible to do similar via Smartphone, but, I have not tried it.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2020)

Hmmmmm.........I seem to have woken in this morning's alternative reality. There's a beautiful young blonde girl being driven at high-speed through a forest in a golden coach, the driver is a lizard.....this is on the magic box we keep in the corner.

Very dark and raining...


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmm.........I seem to have woken in this morning's alternative reality. There's a beautiful young blonde girl being driven at high-speed through a forest in a golden coach, the driver is a lizard.....this is on the magic box we keep in the corner.
> 
> Very dark and raining...


Ah, Cinderella. I watched that when it was on a few weeks ago.
Still lashing down and very windy here.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2020)

Yes, it is an alternative reality. No doubt. No question. I have not been smoking anything.......

.... starting next Tuesday on BBC 1 is the search for the nation's top dog stylist in......wait for it...........

"Pooch Perfect"

WTF????


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmm.........I seem to have woken in this morning's alternative reality. There's a beautiful young blonde girl being driven at high-speed through a forest in a golden coach, the driver is a lizard.....this is on the magic box we keep in the corner.
> 
> Very dark and raining...


You're certain that it is the alternate reality, not what you "see everyday"!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Dec 2020)

I’m being decadent this afternoon. I’m self medicating on Gin and Tonic as I’m suffering from “ grandads shoulder” after pushing our granddaughter on the swing in the local park. You’d think that they’d get fed up after ten minutes or so, but not young Willow, “ Higher grandad, Higher !” 
I’m impressed with the gin we got from Aldi, “ Harrison’s Handcrafted Gin” it’s excellent, large slice of lemon and a big swoosh of Fevertree tonic and relax...


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're certain that it is the alternate reality, not what you "see everyday"!!


I'm not entirely sure which reality we are living in these days...


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2020)

I've just watched The Younge Massiah


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> I meant in the house when I am on the computer.


I'm confused - Why would you listen to internet radio in the house if you don't want to listen to normal radio in the house!?


----------



## gavroche (26 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'm confused - Why would you listen to internet radio in the house if you don't want to listen to normal radio in the house!?


I will only do it when I can't get it in my car. Also, I don't want to impose French radio to my wife at home, hence in the car when on my own. At home, it will only be occasionally anyway as I don't use my laptop much , now that I use a chrome book most of the time. 
To be honest, I am not really bothered about listening to any radio, if I want news from France, I just make a video call to my brothers.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2020)

I ain't got a radio .......Oh hang on I have one in the car, not too sure if it works .......


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2020)

We are watching Worlds Strongest Man.
It is mind blowing what those guys can do. AND they seem pleasant people.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2020)

I'm watching Sounds Of The 60's on yesterday whilst working my way through a bottle of bucks fizz and a box of liquorice alsorts.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm watching Sounds Of The 60's on yesterday...


I was just watching that. My sister used to listen to _The Nice_ in the late 1960s so I heard that version of _America_ quite a lot as a young teenager.

I went to see _Emerson, Lake & Palmer_ at the New St Odeon, Birmingham in 1972.

*Keith Emerson* was actually born here in Todmorden, his family having moved north during WWII. 

He had an interesting career. Alas, he killed himself in 2016...


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I went to see _Emerson, Lake & Palmer_ at the New St Odeon, Birmingham in 1972.


And I did.
Don't remember seeing you there.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was just watching that. My sister used to listen to _The Nice_ in the late 1960s so I heard that version of _America_ quite a lot as a young teenager.
> 
> I went to see _Emerson, Lake & Palmer_ at the New St Odeon, Birmingham in 1972.
> 
> ...


Sounds as though he were born in right part of Tod'.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm watching Sounds Of The 60's on yesterday whilst working my way through a bottle of bucks fizz and a box of liquorice alsorts.


Yeahhhh we are watching that .
But with a whisky


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2020)

Now watching Queen in concert on pick.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> And I did.
> Don't remember seeing you there.


Ha ha - there's a coincidence...

From what I remember, I was sitting high up, in the centre, at the back. I was looking down at KE as he strutted about playing with his *ribbon controller* in a very suggestive fashion!


----------



## rustybolts (26 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm watching Sounds Of The 60's on yesterday whilst working my way through a bottle of bucks fizz and a box of liquorice alsorts.


Am watching them also , amazed I can sing along perfectly with lyrics of songs I havent heard for 50m years and I can't remember where I put my reading glasses down 3 minutes ago


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> I can't remember where I put my reading glasses down 3 minutes ago


I spent some time looking for mine the other day, becoming more and more irritated. Even more so when I finally realised that I was actually wearing them at the time!


----------



## gavroche (26 Dec 2020)

I am in bed now and the wind is howling out there together with the rain slashing on the window, with me nice and comfy under my duvet. 
Goodnight everyone.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> I am in bed now and the wind is howling out there together with the rain slashing on the window, with me nice and comfy under my duvet.
> Goodnight everyone.


Sleep tight, and don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2020)

_*Free iPhone X case anyone...?*_

"You can't even _GIVE _them away"!


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> _*Free iPhone X case anyone...?*_
> 
> "You can't even _GIVE _them away"!


Got a CAT S61.
Moved up a bit, whilst I source a replacement battery for the Ericsson R250 Pro.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2020)

One for @Dirk to follow up on
https://www.stayindevon.co.uk/handbook/best-fish-and-chips-devon


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Got a CAT S61.


That looks an interesting device!

Way out of my price range though - I got my used HTC phone on ebay for about £75.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That looks an interesting device!
> 
> Way out of my price range though - I got my used HTC phone on ebay for about £75.


First new handset in over 19 years. 
The battery let me down on my other.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2020)

I just watched *THIS* episode of Impossible Engineering about an amazing Chinese Bridge. Well worth a watch, but if you have a fear of heights you might find it a bit scary in places. I'm not sure that I would feel happy even crossing it - it is so high above the gorge below that the new World Trade Centre (Center!) building would fit _under _it! 

Absolutely incredible engineering. I am going to start watching the other programmes On Demand. I love documentaries about complex engineering projects.



classic33 said:


> First new handset in over 19 years.
> The battery let me down on my other.


19 years is pretty good going though!

Oh, 04:02, it must be puzzle time...


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks, woke at four needing a P and can't get back to sleep, I'll try again about six. Eldest lad goes back this afternoon, its been nice seeing him, last time we saw him was July, but I think the biscuit barrel and the cake tin will be glad he's going.


----------



## screenman (27 Dec 2020)

Morning all, the Bardney to Lincoln cycle route was under water yesterday and it has been raining hard all night, so that one is off for a few days. Due to the high winds and rain I expect there was damage about in some places I hope you all escaped it, stay safe.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2020)

Was in earlier but it was quiet. Just back a 5 mile recovery plod. It's icy on the roads and pavements any way so didn't want to fall. We might get a little dusting of sleet/snow soon if the forecast is correct.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Dec 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
First coffee of the day has brewed, just need to let it cool down a bit. Mrs Tenkay drinks her coffee scalding hot, where I let mine cool. Nothing planned for the day, must get my act together as 1st February will be the 40th anniversary of taking up running and I’d like to mark it in some way 🏃‍♀️🏃‍♂️


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2020)

Oooo, that's the snow on. Glad I've been out as snow on top of ice wouldn't have been much fun. Nice to look at now I'm back though.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, woke at four needing a P and can't get back to sleep, I'll try again about six. Eldest lad goes back this afternoon, its been nice seeing him, last time we saw him was July, but I think the biscuit barrel and the cake tin will be glad he's going.


Not surprised you couldn't get back to sleep.
You woke for a P but don't mention actually getting out of bed for it 
Must have been a soggy couple of hours for you.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2020)

Morning. What a night. Torrential rain and high winds. Stuff in the garden was being blown around a bit. We had a power cut as well. Only lasted about 10 minutes. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2020)

What a night that was Howling wind and heavy rain.
Just had a terrific hail n rain storm.....so loud it completely drowned out the radio.
Rain is on for the day.... ... another chill day of tv sport is forced upon me .
Mo.... well done again. So easy to duck out in this weather..... BUT do take care. I know from experience that if your feet go you have no time to react.......i have a few years on you but we do stop 'bouncing' as we get older


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## oldwheels (27 Dec 2020)

Looks calm enough just now and it is not raining but Calmac are putting out warnings of disruption to services due to weather. There are also snow warnings out for the next couple of days. Still dark but a large bulk carrier and a small cargo boat heading down the Sound. Seaborne traffic never stops.
Breakfast and then get the stove fired up.


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2020)

Struth! 


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/entertainment-arts-51443893


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2020)

I have stuck a post on our local Crieff and Strathearn Facebook page to warn of ice underneath the snow to try and avoid anyone getting caught out and falling or skidding on the roads. It's a handy page for stuff like that.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Struth!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/entertainment-arts-51443893


Oh my God! I can barely reach my feet to take my shoes off these days!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Struth!
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/entertainment-arts-51443893




Good lord. That's how Mr WD feels every morning when he gets out of bed.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2020)

Wonder what the new series on BBC starting tonight will be like. Will give it a go. 3 parts I think.


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Dec 2020)

HURRAH it’s the 27 of December my favourite day of the year , Christmas is over And the next one is 363 days away WHOOPEE .  . OK I feel better now got that my chest. Good morning hope you’re all Safe and well after the storm.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All. Gloomy and damp here, sleeting a few moments ago.
Nothing planned for the day.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Dec 2020)

Since I last posted 22 minutes ago there is now a covering of snow which was not there when I last looked out. Forecast for New Year looks to be dry but probably a bit dodgy underfoot.
Covid wars breaking out again as touroid in holiday houses are not going home and some are still arriving for New Year apparently.
We cannot go shopping to Oban as we are level 3 and Oban is 4 but some take the view that the rules only apply to other people. On the Ross of Mull there are mutterings about some renters who may find life getting a bit more difficult as they are still letting self catering places.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2020)

Well good morning. Lots of wind and rain last night and we still have light drizzle. Forecast is rain 80% for most of the day till 3.00pm. Personally I still feel good to go but will wait for WhatsApp to start pinging.

Ironing done so it's exercises next!


----------



## Dirk (27 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Strewth - that was a scary night!
60+ winds, heavy rain and hail need to be experienced to be believed if you're in a caravan. 
I thought the front window was going to be ripped off at one point, we were being battered so hard!
Managed to doze a bit before finally getting to sleep proper sometime in the early morning.
Woke up to calmness and light - the whole night reminded me of a reverse Willim Tell overture. 
Doggie slept through it all.


----------



## Dirk (27 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> One for @Dirk to follow up on
> https://www.stayindevon.co.uk/handbook/best-fish-and-chips-devon


Squires is my local chippy.
Have lunch from there most Fridays.


----------



## pawl (27 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was just watching that. My sister used to listen to _The Nice_ in the late 1960s so I heard that version of _America_ quite a lot as a young teenager.
> 
> I went to see _Emerson, Lake & Palmer_ at the New St Odeon, Birmingham in 1972.
> 
> ...




Always thought they were a firm of solicitors


----------



## numbnuts (27 Dec 2020)

Morning, looks like the day started without me and I got left behind


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2020)

WhatsApp pinged all our buddies pulled out on the basis the ground would be wet.  

I'm now pinging round cycle buddies for a ride partner 

Sun is shining. No wind. 🚴🚴


----------



## gavroche (27 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I just watched *THIS* episode of Impossible Engineering about an amazing Chinese Bridge. Well worth a watch, but if you have a fear of heights you might find it a bit scary in places. I'm not sure that I would feel happy even crossing it - it is so high above the gorge below that the new World Trade Centre (Center!) building would fit _under _it!
> 
> Absolutely incredible engineering. I am going to start watching the other programmes On Demand. I love documentaries about complex engineering projects.
> 
> ...


LIke you , I enjoy watching documentaries like that, much better than any films you care to mention.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> LIke you , I enjoy watching documentaries like that, much better than any films you care to mention.


If you haven't already watched it, watch *THIS EPISODE* about the equally awesome and beautiful Millau viaduct.


----------



## Dirk (27 Dec 2020)

Small Sunday lunch consumed.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> If you haven't already watched it, watch *THIS EPISODE* about the equally awesome and beautiful Millau viaduct.


Yes, I recall seeing the beginning of the Millau Viaduct construction, “in the flesh”, and thinking “how on earth are they going to bridge that gap!”. Since then, we have used the completed bridge several times. We also crossed the Oeresund Bridge, Denmark to Sweden a few years ago, another amazing structure.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2020)

Been a busy morning for me. Tidied my work space then started a project for my granddaughters birthday. Fibgers crossed it works out OK otherwise we will be in deep do do 


Probably chicken curry and either rice or chips for us.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> We also crossed the Oeresund Bridge, Denmark to Sweden a few years ago, another amazing structure.


Since all of that negative publicity, they have been sending out more regular patrols to pick up the murder victim corpses before the public find them!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Dec 2020)

Been out for a bit on my mtb, about 2 degrees but the sun is shining now. A dusting of snow on the higher ground locally and a good covering on the further away hills to the north. Roads exceptionally quiet, paths and tracks absolutely mobbed. I kept mostly to the roads.


----------



## Dirk (27 Dec 2020)

Should be 'interesting' tomorrow.......







Good job I've got AWD.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> Should be 'interesting' tomorrow.......
> 
> View attachment 565605
> 
> ...


Told you....you should have bought your good lady a shovel for christmas. She could have walked ahead to dig you out


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2020)

Just had bubble n squeak with a bit ot turkey and ham.
Struggled to eat it with my appetite but I am sat here feeling good.
I even had 1/2 glass of Shiraz


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just had bubble n squeak with a bit ot turkey and ham.
> Struggled to eat it with my appetite but I am sat here feeling good.
> I even had* 1/2 glass of Shiraz*



I always think, 1/2 a glass is such a waste. Mrs @BoldonLad often complains that I fill the glasses of wine, almost to the brim. It saves the effort of going back to the bottle more frequently, is my answer


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> I always think, 1/2 a glass is such a waste. Mrs @BoldonLad often complains that I fill the glasses of wine, almost to the brim. It saves the effort of going back to the bottle more frequently, in my answer


Until recently I would have agreed 100%. However this virus has destroyed our taste buds.
We used to go through 3 or 4 bottles a week. Now, MrsD can't stomach it and its been months since I could take it.
Same with tea. MrsD always drank tea but she can't face it now.
I can't drink beer now. I used to enjoy footy on tv with a beer but now can't take it.
Fortunately I can still enjoy whisky and brandy


----------



## Paulus (27 Dec 2020)

Good afternoon all.
It's been a nice bright day here after the storm passed last night. 
I haven't done a great deal today, but I am now listening to the football on the radio and supping a pint or two of ale.
The temperature is dropping a bit, and there is some light snow forecast for tomorrow. 
I ended up with two bottles of Glenmorangie, given to me as presents on christmas day. That will keep the cold out.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Until recently I would have agreed 100%. However this virus has destroyed our taste buds.
> We used to go through 3 or 4 bottles a week. Now, MrsD can't stomach it and its been months since I could take it.
> Same with tea. MrsD always drank tea but she can't face it now.
> I can't drink beer now. I used to enjoy footy on tv with a beer but now can't take it.
> *Fortunately I can still enjoy whisky and brandy*



Thank goodness, all is not lost


----------



## 12boy (27 Dec 2020)

Cold and dry this morning with slight breeze. Calls for a ride, I believe. Suposed to snow a little off and on today but won't amounr to much. Mrs 12 says I am grumpy and disagreeable all the time, I mean more so than normal. I can go outside in high winds but I find it hard to enjoy it. She has a SAD lamp and maybe I'll give it a try. I think some bike time will help a lot.
Got some outdoor chores to do as well, since the wind will be light today. And, at least unti 6/21, the days will lengthen. 
Sea feliz y ten cuidado.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Dec 2020)

Seeing that I got up late this morning the day has gone rather quick, I was just wondering is it bed time yet as I seem to be a bit bored.


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Dec 2020)

Afternoon all . Just have a lovely morning sailing , the sun was shining and it felt warmer than it really was and the wind was just right and coming from perfect direction. Plus we even had a little take out drinky afterwards as well .
We were all determined to make the most of it today, as it could be our last sail for quite a while. The next review of the tier system is on the 30th of this month and tier 4 is getting closer and closer to Warwickshire all the time. If we don’t go into it then , I would lay money on us going into it on the next review which I think is on the 19th of Jan.
Tier 4 means no sailing at all for us as we have to have safety crew on duty, it we didn’t, we could at least pleasure sail in twos as exercise.


----------



## rustybolts (27 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder what the new series on BBC starting tonight will be like. Will give it a go. 3 parts I think.


I think its about nuns having sex , should be quite revealing


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> I think its about nuns having sex , should be quite revealing



Shocking! 

What time and which channel?


----------



## pawl (27 Dec 2020)

Just checked what activities planned for next week
Tuesday Click and collect groceries from Tesco
Wednesday M&S food hall for veg and meat 
The excitement is overwhelming


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Shocking!
> 
> What time and which channel?


Lol. BBC1 at 9. Black Narcissus.


----------



## pawl (27 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> I think its about nuns having sex , should be quite revealing




Are you suggesting that nuns have bad habits


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2020)

You'll all be glad to hear The Heroes of Telemark did it.............again............all the children were saved and the good guys won.........


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> You'll all be glad to hear The Heroes of Telemark did it.............again............all the children were saved and the good guys won.........


Think it was the choice of that or Sound of Music so I haven’t put it on! I’ll stick it on at 6.35 for the news then Countryfile.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2020)

We have sleety rain here.


----------



## rustybolts (27 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Are you suggesting that nuns have bad habits


Yes indeed but it appears they may be trying to get out of them asap !!


----------



## numbnuts (27 Dec 2020)

The Heroes of Telemark, Sound of Music and Black Narcissus, I can now see why I haven't got a TV


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Think it was the choice of that or *Sound of Music* so I haven’t put it on! I’ll stick it on at 6.35 for the news then Countryfile.



Good Lord, it must be Christmas.

I did 26 miles today, six times round a local hilly loop. Partly my training plan but also staying very close to home in case the weather turned.......got back to the garage just as the hail came down.

Mrs P is watching Pride and Prejudice.......it's the version she hates. I don't think I will ever understand women.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The Heroes of Telemark, Sound of Music and Black Narcissus, I can now see why I haven't got a TV


I find that hard to argue with........


----------



## oldwheels (27 Dec 2020)

Not a bad day weatherwise and I forced myself out for a stagger along the street. 
Met somebody known to me as "The Welsh Joiner" and we had a natter in passing. He bemoaned the deer forever destroying the flowers in the local cemetery. Even artificial ones get destroyed.. His wife died recently with Parkinson's very similar to my wife so we compared notes and complaints.
The use of nicknames seems to have vanished and any of the recent settlers would have no idea who I was talking about when referring to him. He is Welsh and must have been a joiner at one time tho' I knew him as working for forestry. He has been here nearly as long as myself and it surprised me to find he is 2 years older than I am.
With many here with the same surname nicknames were essential to distinguish the various family branches which is also common in Lewis. Nobody has ever been able to explain why one family were known as the Bimbo MacAulays.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2020)

This weather is weird. The M6/M61/M65 converge about 3 miles from my house. Multiple crashes involving multiple vehicles reported in the area at around 4.00pm due to snow and ice forming rapidly. I've seen footage of snow laying on the M6. Nothing here.


----------



## screenman (27 Dec 2020)

The 23 drawers in my office are now nice and tidy, the bin, well that is very full, vat return done, letters written plus other odds and ends, in all a very productive day.


----------



## 12boy (27 Dec 2020)

Went for a cool and damp ride and I am so glad I did. Guess I needed an endorphin fix and I certainly got one. World's a better place now.... sorry for my earlier kvetching.
You can kiss a nun once, and kiss a nun twice, but you shouldn't get into the habit.


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> The 23 drawers in my office are now nice and tidy, the bin, well that is very full, vat return done, letters written plus other odds and ends, in all a very productive day.


Cheers screenman ,for making me feel inadequate and that I’ve wasted my day .........


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2020)

I spent most of the afternoon setting up and familiarising myself with my new Samsung Tablet, my old tablet, a Lenovo was very good but could be a bit laggy, it also was a bit heavy, our lads got that now, I sold it to him for twenty five quid , a bargain for a twelve month old tablet. I dropped him of at the station teatime so he's home now.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Cheers screenman ,for making me feel inadequate and that I’ve wasted my day .........


Don't worry that reads suspiciously like w**k........you on the other have had a nice retired day.....


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2020)

It's now 🌨️🌨️🌨️


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2020)




----------



## Juan Kog (27 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I did 26 miles today, six times round a local hilly loop.


Oh dear PaulSB you do realise somewhere on your route a distressed householder was making a call to the police “hello is that the police , some weird bloke on a really shiny bike keeps riding past my house ,5 times already, oh no he’s just gone past again ”. .


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Went for a cool and damp ride and I am so glad I did. Guess I needed an endorphin fix and I certainly got one. World's a better place now.... sorry for my earlier kvetching.
> You can kiss a nun once, and kiss a nun twice, but you shouldn't get into the habit.


Would it fit you though, that's the question?


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. BBC1 at 9. Black Narcissus.


Love the film


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Dec 2020)

I am after some relationship advice. Mrs Ex laser and I have been married for 32 years . After this length of time we have got the present buying thing down to a fine art. First off we buy presents we know each want , then we buy each other surprise presents we know from experience each other will like . So why this Christmas have have I been given a smart speaker ( alexa) . I hate them , I don’t want voice operated anything. I don’t want to make shopping list on it , I don’t want to set reminders on it , I don’t want listen to the radio using it , I don’t want it to tell me the weather forecast. It’s all just noise pollution.
So I am down to two choices; either
1) All our married life is a lie and we know nothing about each other or
2) Mrs just wants a smart speaker lol ( plus option 1 might be relevant to ) 😂

Loads of people on here have been married a lot longer than me ,so what is your opinion?
Is it nothing to worry about or should I start looking for a divorce lawyer 😂😂😂😂😂😀


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2020)

Quiet in here! 

I have had a 4 mile frosty plod, steep in the bath and just finished my porridge and it's only 7am. What now? Oh, cuppa of course.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2020)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2020)

Was thinking about dad as I was trotting along this morning. 2 years today since I lost him. As much as I miss him, I would have been so worried if he had still been here with Covid. He needed a fair bit of medical attention in his last couple of years and he wouldn't have had so many people able to pop in for chats, etc.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Quiet in here!
> 
> I have had a 4 mile frosty plod, steep in the bath and just finished my porridge and it's only 7am. What now? Oh, cuppa of course.


Hate to say it but I slept till 7.45!!!


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Dartmoor hills are white over this morning and the sky looks full of snow - reckon we'll have it by lunchtime.
We had three really loud and long claps of thunder overnight and doggie never stirred. She's usually a dithering wreck at the merest hint of thunder at home.
Off up onto the Moor in a while for walkies.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Dec 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> I am after some relationship advice. Mrs Ex laser and I have been married for 32 years . After this length of time we have got the present buying thing down to a fine art. First off we buy presents we know each want , then we buy each other surprise presents we know from experience each other will like . So why this Christmas have have I been given a smart speaker ( alexa) . I hate them , I don’t want voice operated anything. I don’t want to make shopping list on it , I don’t want to set reminders on it , I don’t want listen to the radio using it , I don’t want it to tell me the weather forecast. It’s all just noise pollution.
> So I am down to two choices; either
> 1) All our married life is a lie and we know nothing about each other or
> 2) Mrs just wants a smart speaker lol ( plus option 1 might be relevant to ) 😂
> ...



I think that:

Mrs @Exlaser2, thinks that after 32 years of being told what to do, by a woman (her), you have grown to enjoy it, hence, you will like Alexa talking at you


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Dec 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Another blowy wet night, the screen is showing “ Flood alerts for Dorset” though being a coastal county that can cover a multitude of eventualities.
Wimborne Town FC ( Up the ‘Pies”!)
Are in the process of relocating having sold their ground and training grounds to a Housing Developer. There has been some quite extensive flooding as the area is adjacent to the River Stour.


Mo1959 said:


> Was thinking about dad as I was trotting along this morning. 2 years today since I lost him. As much as I miss him, I would have been so worried if he had still been here with Covid. He needed a fair bit of medical attention in his last couple of years and he wouldn't have had so many people able to pop in for chats, etc.


It’s quite poignant thinking of loved ones who are no longer with us. My mum’s birthday was Boxing Day, she was a Dubliner who came to England to work during the War. 
I go for a solitary walk and remember all the positives.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> I am after some relationship advice. Mrs Ex laser and I have been married for 32 years . After this length of time we have got the present buying thing down to a fine art. First off we buy presents we know each want , then we buy each other surprise presents we know from experience each other will like . So why this Christmas have have I been given a smart speaker ( alexa) . I hate them , I don’t want voice operated anything. I don’t want to make shopping list on it , I don’t want to set reminders on it , I don’t want listen to the radio using it , I don’t want it to tell me the weather forecast. It’s all just noise pollution.
> So I am down to two choices; either
> 1) All our married life is a lie and we know nothing about each other or
> 2) Mrs just wants a smart speaker lol ( plus option 1 might be relevant to ) 😂
> ...




I think number 2 door might be the right one


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2020)

Morning folks. Wet here again and quite Brrrrr.

I worry about my mum as she is 99. She has a carer that goes in every morning to help her and they are really good to her, but I worry one of them might have Covid and pass it onto her inadvertently.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> I am after some relationship advice. Mrs Ex laser and I have been married for 32 years . After this length of time we have got the present buying thing down to a fine art. First off we buy presents we know each want , then we buy each other surprise presents we know from experience each other will like . So why this Christmas have have I been given a smart speaker ( alexa) . I hate them , I don’t want voice operated anything. I don’t want to make shopping list on it , I don’t want to set reminders on it , I don’t want listen to the radio using it , I don’t want it to tell me the weather forecast. It’s all just noise pollution.
> So I am down to two choices; either
> 1) All our married life is a lie and we know nothing about each other or
> 2) Mrs just wants a smart speaker lol ( plus option 1 might be relevant to ) 😂
> ...


We are past the present giving stage. There is nothing either of us want or need.

Somebody very kindly bought me a whisky hip flask for Christmas....... as I say, very kind BUT I already have 3 that don't get used .
Same person gave MrsD some smelly stuff. It was only a month ago she had a clear out and gave lots of the stuff away.......she could have opened a stall


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All, bright and frosty here.
Nothing planned.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2020)

Morning all.
Everything is covered in white stuff.
Never liked it as a kid and I don't like it now.......sorry to be a miserable old git as I know some people love it.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good Morning All, bright and frosty here.
> Nothing planned.


I must try and get out for a walk later. No doubt it will be much busier than I like though with people being off work still. Do they not realise us retirees enjoy our peace and quiet!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Everything is covered in white stuff.
> Never liked it as a kid and I don't like it now.......sorry to be a miserable old git as I know some people love it.


Was going to say the older you get, you don't enjoy it but a local lady I know put up a post on Facebook yesterday saying she loved it so we are all not the same I suppose. I just worry about falling when it's slippy.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2020)

rustybolts said:


> I think its about nuns having sex , should be quite revealing


Is that were they ride down a cobbled street on old bikes, big smiles on faces, saying ooohhh I have never.......(fill in the gaps)


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Is that were they ride down a cobbled street on old bikes, big smiles on faces, saying ooohhh I have never.......(fill in the gaps)


come this way before?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> come this way before?


Oh you are rude
But I like you


----------



## Paulus (28 Dec 2020)

Good morning all, 

We have had a light dusting of snow, and it is cold outside. 
The roads are a bit slippery so I will probably get a session in on the turbo.

A Turkey pie today for dinner as the leftover bird is is looking at us from the fridge. Tomorrow will be turkey curry and so the leftover recipes continue.

The usual dog walking and domestics to do, so another day in paradise begins. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2020)

And another moan......2 really.
My coffee machine has packed in . I don't really like the granular stuff but as I enjoy the pod stuff I have got used to an early morning coffee.
SO..........I made a cup THEN found out we had no milk.
My fault as I should have taken it out of the freezer yesterday.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2020)

Morning


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2020)

Good day. Hmmmm, there's been a thaw but we still have snow laying in the garden. Roads will easily be clear. Met Office app says "No Data" - what am I looking at today Armageddon? Is the weather so frightening the MO won't tell us???

Fell asleep yesterday afternoon for 90 minutes. Slept through Black Narcissus but woke occasionally to glimpse screen - no rampant sex, did I miss the good bits? - bed at 10.00 and slept till 7.45am. What is going on?

If I don't cycle there is ironing to do. 🤔

I'm sure I can hear hooves out the back, there's someone at the door........


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> come this way before?


Mo!!!!!! I'm shocked......😳😳😳


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2020)

Brightening up nicely here but still below freezing. The sun is hitting the snow up on the hills.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mo!!!!!! I'm shocked......😳😳😳




I'm not.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all,
> *
> We have had a light dusting of snow, and it is cold outside.
> The roads are a bit slippery so I will probably get a session in on the turbo*.
> ...



Ah, interesting. Me and my buddy just made exactly the same decision though I don't have a turbo.

Have to admit I'm tempted to pop out and try the Kinesis - 35mm tyres, 60 psi, deep tread. Not sure?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Dec 2020)

Trying to think where we could walk today. All our usual tracks and paths are going to be far too busy, as will be all of the path networks that we are allowed to drive to. The country roads should be quiet so we might just have to devise a circuit sticking to roads. Not great but it’s all that is available as far as I can see.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2020)

Oh, the bloke at the door said I should get off my arse or things could get tricky for me.........


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> .....Slept through Black Narcissus but woke occasionally to glimpse screen - no rampant sex, did I miss the good bits?.....




I can report, you did not miss anything.

There were a few dirty habits on display, but, it was only mud.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Trying to think where we could walk today. All our usual tracks and paths are going to be far too busy, as will be all of the path networks that we are allowed to drive to. The country roads should be quiet so we might just have to devise a circuit sticking to roads. Not great but it’s all that is available as far as I can see.


I did that a lot in the last lockdown. It's about the only place that's not mobbed, although our back roads don't get treated so might be slippy.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Brightening up nicely here but still below freezing. The sun is hitting the snow up on the hills.
> View attachment 565806


That looks nice, the kind of place I would like to visit. In the summer


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I think number 2 door might be the right one



TBH I think so too 😂😂


----------



## postman (28 Dec 2020)

Ok feeling like a blob.Drinking,over eating and no exercise.So today going to clean the staircase and our bedroom.It seems my talcing of a morning leaves a fine film of dust over everything according to Mrs P.I have been banished to the bathroom.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Brightening up nicely here but still below freezing. The sun is hitting the snow up on the hills.
> View attachment 565806





Juan Kog said:


> That looks nice, the kind of place I would like to visit. In the summer


maybe late spring early summer. I want to avoid the worst of the .......... midges .


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2020)

Morning all...Here's a little puzzle for you. There's only 3 which I can't work out, I'm sure Dirk knows No2 ....


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2020)

I saw a bird on prey in the garden …..goes off to goggle …..sparrowhawk


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mo!!!!!! I'm shocked......😳😳😳


Me also..... disgusting woman


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Dec 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> I am after some relationship advice. Mrs Ex laser and I have been married for 32 years . After this length of time we have got the present buying thing down to a fine art. First off we buy presents we know each want , then we buy each other surprise presents we know from experience each other will like . So why this Christmas have have I been given a smart speaker ( alexa) . I hate them , I don’t want voice operated anything. I don’t want to make shopping list on it , I don’t want to set reminders on it , I don’t want listen to the radio using it , I don’t want it to tell me the weather forecast. It’s all just noise pollution.
> So I am down to two choices; either
> 1) All our married life is a lie and we know nothing about each other or
> 2) Mrs just wants a smart speaker lol ( plus option 1 might be relevant to ) 😂
> ...



An oft overlooked aspect of the “ Alexa” system is what a boon it can be to the less able bodied. There are inexpensive “ SmartPlugs “ lights etcetera which allow people to switch on the radio / lights / TV , control a fan, open / close curtains.
Previously the realm of bespoke and often expensive systems it’s brought the cost of assisted living to a more affordable level


----------



## gavroche (28 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. I believe snow is on the way practically everywhere. No signs of it down here yet but the wind has gone cold. Nothing else to report today, just another day sitting around doing nothing, boriiiiing.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> An oft overlooked aspect of the “ Alexa” system is what a boon it can be to the less able bodied. There are inexpensive “ SmartPlugs “ lights etcetera which allow people to switch on the radio / lights / TV , control a fan, open / close curtains.
> Previously the realm of bespoke and often expensive systems it’s brought the cost of assisted living to a more affordable level



Replying to myself, as soon as alexa is able to answer the question “ Alexa, why have I come upstairs?” They’ll be flying off the shelves 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2020)

No snow here. We are in the foothills of the Cambrian mountains and we tend to be quite sheltered here.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2020)

I decided to include some Bulgarian Split Squats in my morning exercises today.............

...........I've never really been keen on Bulgarians.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Replying to myself, as soon as alexa is able to answer the question “ Alexa, why have I come upstairs?” They’ll be flying off the shelves 😁


Maybe not so useful north of the border though... 



Spoiler: Swearing!!!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2020)

Just been out to feed our feathered friends. Just some chpoed up bread and crumpets that are past their best.
So far the ignorant little ##$^@#$ have shown no interest .
You would think that, with snow every where they would be forming a queue.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Dec 2020)

Damp morning again with virtually no wind. There is no snow visible and the hills and distant mountains are covered in low cloud. Forecast says sleet showers for a couple of days. The outside temp has risen to 2C but no signs of ice. The bottom end of my path down to the road tends to be lethal in any icy conditions and needs an application of salt to make it safe.
Got wakened during the night by cramp in my left leg. Probably too much sitting around so better get up and do something useful like prepare soup. Cannot really be bothered as overtaken by galloping apathy. I might venture out in the rain again later.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Just been out to feed our feathered friends. Just some chpoed up bread and crumpets that are past their best.
> So far the ignorant little ##$^@#$ have shown no interest .
> You would think that, with snow every where they would be forming a queue.


When I was a child my mum would get me to chuck stale bread in the garden for birds. That would result in a feeding frenzy within seconds. I tried it about a year ago and the bread lay untouched for days. 

We used to be plagued by wasps in the summer. Virtually every day there would be 2 or 3 in the house and the bins would be crawling in them. I only saw one all summer this year. 

I am sure that these changes are a combination of changing farming practices and climate change. It is scary that it only took 50 years to happen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Dec 2020)

Mrs Tenkay just looked out of the window and saw something lying in the back garden. With the stormy weather there’s been quite a few gulls headed inland and from time to time they drop random bits of food, quite often slices of white bread!
I wandered out to tidy up and saw that it was a fillet of fish, possibly Cod looking at the size and texture. The mind boggles at how it got there and the fact that it was almost intact. Another possibility is that a cat brought it into our garden, though why it wasn’t eaten is beyond me.


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2020)

A foggy morning dog run, bitter cold as well...


----------



## oldwheels (28 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkay just looked out of the window and saw something lying in the back garden. With the stormy weather there’s been quite a few gulls headed inland and from time to time they drop random bits of food, quite often slices of white bread!
> I wandered out to tidy up and saw that it was a fillet of fish, possibly Cod looking at the size and texture. The mind boggles at how it got there and the fact that it was almost intact. Another possibility is that a cat brought it into our garden, though why it wasn’t eaten is beyond me.


So what are you having for your tea tonight?


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> An oft overlooked aspect of the “ Alexa” system is what a boon it can be to the less able bodied. There are inexpensive “ SmartPlugs “ lights etcetera which allow people to switch on the radio / lights / TV , control a fan, open / close curtains.
> Previously the realm of bespoke and often expensive systems it’s brought the cost of assisted living to a more affordable level



Do you think it’s my wife’s way of saying I am not able bodied anymore ? 😂😂😂


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2020)




----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Dec 2020)

Decided on the bike rather than a walk. About 0 degrees when I left, rising to 1 by the time I got back. Main roads well gritted but everything else very icy and with a covering of snow. This looks like this will be the case right through until the start of next week, I expect to be making good use of my studded mtb.


----------



## gavroche (28 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkay just looked out of the window and saw something lying in the back garden. With the stormy weather there’s been quite a few gulls headed inland and from time to time they drop random bits of food, quite often slices of white bread!
> I wandered out to tidy up and saw that it was a fillet of fish, possibly Cod looking at the size and texture. The mind boggles at how it got there and the fact that it was almost intact. Another possibility is that a cat brought it into our garden, though why it wasn’t eaten is beyond me.


Fish and chips for dinner then?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Dec 2020)

Went out on the canal towpaths yesterday

I might have kept drier by riding IN the canal

staying off them for a while I think

too cold and icy today - I am too old to be falling off bikes onto icy paths


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Decided on the bike rather than a walk. About 0 degrees when I left, rising to 1 by the time I got back. Main roads well gritted but everything else very icy and with a covering of snow. This looks like this will be the case right through until the start of next week, I expect to be making good use of my studded mtb.


Looks to be more of the same well into next month. Very cold but mostly dry. Definitely not cycling weather for me, so will continue walking and jogging.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2020)

I've been out for a bimble this morning, only a short one, 42 miles, but having not ridden for almost a week it was nice to get out and stretch my legs. I rode the short route out to Hatton and then took a longer route home, rode past Hatton Country World then turned right to ride through Lowsenford, then past Packwood House and Badesley Clinton, then through Chadwick End and on to Balsall Common and home. A cold grey morning with a strong cold wind and very soggy under foot with a lot of the smaller lanes covered in debris and a couple of them flooded. Thats another good winter morning out on the bike.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been out for a bimble this morning, only a short one, 42 miles, but having not ridden for almost a week it was nice to get out and stretch my legs. I rode the short route out to Hatton and then took a longer route home, rode past Hatton Country World then turned right to ride through Lowsenford, then past Packwood House and Badesley Clinton, then through Chadwick End and on to Balsall Common and home. A cold grey morning with a strong cold wind and very soggy under foot with a lot of the smaller lanes covered in debris and a couple of them flooded. Thats another good winter morning out on the bike.


No snow, Dave? I just saw the news and they were reporting snow nearby in Birmingham.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> When I was a child my mum would get me to chuck stale bread in the garden for birds. That would result in* a feeding frenzy within seconds*. I tried it about a year ago and* the bread lay untouched for days.*
> 
> ...........



Maybe the birds:

a) do not like "modern" bread?

b) have become members of weight watchers ?


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2020)

Tour of Dartmoor done this morning, dropping off at the Taw River Inn, Sticklepath for a pint of Dragon's Breath and pasty & chips for lunch.


----------



## gavroche (28 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks to be more of the same well into next month. Very cold but mostly dry. Definitely not cycling weather for me, so will continue walking and jogging.


Lucky you to have a choice. Hopefully the news for my daughter will be good on Wednesday as I need to go home next week and , besides some things needed to attend to, reunite with my bikes too.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> No snow, Dave? I just saw the news and they were reporting snow nearby in Birmingham.



It missed us, we're just grey and damp.


----------



## 12boy (28 Dec 2020)

Dirk, my pooch used to be terrified of thunder so we got her a "thunder shirt". Now she's gone deaf she no longer needs it. Dogs can be so attuned to rituals and our nonverbal cues it took a while to figure out she had lost her hearing.
Tit bit nipply this morning...-14 C. Snow off and on again for the next couple of days, the high will get up to 0C by Thursday. Today will be taken up with a lung tap for Mrs 12, who has a lot of fluid in her left lung and has been very short of breath. Apparently, that procedure is no biggie, but I am concerned about the lung fluid analysis showing cancer cells. When we saw the Doc last week she said only "been a little short of breath" so I set him straight as to what that meant. Nobody likes a complainer but you gotta be straight with the Doc.
Probably tomorrow a ride will be possible with studded snows if stays cold enough. Lots of times new snow that is dry from being very cold is so much easier to ride on than after the thaw and refreeze cycles that leave sheets of ice and bumpy frozen messes. Cutting through 4-5 inches of fresh new snow is such a treat. 
Like Mo, I will have to fill in with walks when cycling isn't fun anymore. I just may order some bike tire studs and install them on some hiking boots so icy surfaces won't be a problem. And like you, Mo, I miss my dad. I would love to be able to talk to the dad he was before he became less lucid in his last years. 
Be well and safe....


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2020)

@Dave7 please tell Mrs D Chorley Paul was asking after her and hopes she is very well. Thanks........

Psssst........ heard any good jokes recently?? 😄😄😄


----------



## oldwheels (28 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Fish and chips for dinner then?


I am pretty sure we once had cat food for an evening meal.
Farmer and wife had been to the Highland Show and came back with a free sample tin of cat food which was left on a kitchen shelf. Some time after we had some sort of fishy mixture but the family were going out somewhere so did not eat with us as usual.
Afterwards we noticed the tin of cat food had vanished. I have often wondered.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I am pretty sure we once had cat food for an evening meal.
> Farmer and wife had been to the Highland Show and came back with a free sample tin of cat food which was left on a kitchen shelf. Some time after we had some sort of fishy mixture but the family were going out somewhere so did not eat with us as usual.
> Afterwards* we noticed the tin of cat food had vanished. I have often wondered.*



Did you feel the need to defecate in neighbours gardens after that experience?


----------



## Paulus (28 Dec 2020)

Just got back from another dog walking session.
The world and their wives, plus kids in their nice clean shoes and clothing were out trying to avoid the mud and excess water draining across the fields.
Turkey, ham and sweetcorn pie with peas and carrots for lunch. Now I am full up again. Only had an apple for breakfast
It's getting dark now so time to settle down and have a whiskey whilst MrsP watches some drivel on the telly.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Dec 2020)

@ColinJ, I think it was you who mentioned "Impossible Engineering"?

Thank you had not realised they were available "on demand", have watched a few, whilst Mrs @BoldonLad watches her Soaps.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Did you feel the need to deficate in neighbours gardens after that experience?


Working outdoors miles away from any facilities what do you think? At least they were our own fields.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> @ColinJ, I think it was you who mentioned "Impossible Engineering"?
> 
> Thank you had not realised they were available "on demand", have watched a few, whilst Mrs @BoldonLad watches her Soaps.


Yes, it is very handy.

I am going to keep them for times when I don't have anything (else) to watch. I have a UKTV app on my smart TV so I don't have to view the shows on my laptop.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2020)

Ye God's. I stumbled across The deal thread and wish I hadn't. I quickly excited stage left


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ye God's. I stumbled across The deal thread and wish I hadn't. I quickly excited stage left


 
I see we've got a deal with Turkey, great for next Christmas


----------



## 12boy (28 Dec 2020)

Shot this morning from driveway looking south to Casper Mountain.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I see we've got a deal with Turkey, great for next Christmas




Unless its a rotten Aldi Turkey


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ye God's. I stumbled across The deal thread and wish I hadn't. I quickly excited stage left


It’s like spending time with private Fraser from Dads army “ Were all Doomed “ .


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2020)

According to MR WD there was snow on the hills this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 please tell Mrs D Chorley Paul was asking after her and hopes she is very well. Thanks........
> 
> Psssst........ heard any good jokes recently?? 😄😄😄


Many thanks.... MrsD appreciated that.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Unless its a rotten Aldi Turkey


......or Tesco or Sainsbury's.......... seems to be a thing this year.

Have to say I wondered why people waited till Christmas Day to unwrap their turkeys? I like to air mine for 24 hours...........the turkey, people, the turkey


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> ......or Tesco or Sainsbury's.......... seems to be a thing this year.
> 
> Have to say I wondered why people waited till Christmas Day to unwrap their turkeys? I like to air mine for 24 hours...........the turkey, people, the turkey



We've had that in previous years, I saw some pictures of the offending turkeys and wondered about how they had been stored.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> ......or Tesco or Sainsbury's.......... seems to be a thing this year.
> 
> Have to say I wondered why people waited till Christmas Day to unwrap their turkeys? I like to air mine for 24 hours...........the turkey, people, the turkey




Didn't it happen last year as well?


----------



## rustybolts (28 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I am pretty sure we once had cat food for an evening meal.
> Farmer and wife had been to the Highland Show and came back with a free sample tin of cat food which was left on a kitchen shelf. Some time after we had some sort of fishy mixture but the family were going out somewhere so did not eat with us as usual.
> Afterwards we noticed the tin of cat food had vanished. I have often wondered.


Well if you found yourself twisting your head around to get at the rear entrance with one leg stuck high up in the air there could be grounds for strong suspicions


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Didn't it happen last year as well?


Don't know, this is the first time I've heard of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Don't know, this is the first time I've heard of it.


I'm sure there were complaints last year as well


----------



## 12boy (28 Dec 2020)

Got back from the lung tap and it went well...turns out breast cancer most likely will metastasize to the liver and lungs. The last cat scan indicates the tumors on the liver are 100% gone. The lung tap procedure today revealed the fluid wasn't in the lung but the pleural cavity which is not a likely cancer place. We will learn later what the fluid cause actually is. So nice to get some good news for a change.


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Ye God's. I stumbled across The deal thread and wish I hadn't. I quickly excited stage left



I find it depressing, at least we have blue passports, mind you I visit Turkey up to a couple of time a year so does that mean I can bring back some of the great copy/knock off gear that they make out there. I certainly look forward to having many of our Turkish friends visit now it is easier for them to travel here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Dec 2020)

I’d like to recommend a cure for the Lurgy. Yesterday I started feeling a bit rough, cough, sneeze, throat feeling like it was lined with carpet all coupled with the shivers and fatigue. 
Ever the optimist I immediately backtracked a few days to ponder where I picked up the infection. Nothing sprang to mind although I do have intermittent contact with my three year old granddaughter.
I’d just started to update my will and note down the passwords to my online bank accounts so Mrs Tenkay could enjoy the Life of Riley when I had a thought. Rummaging through the freezer produced a suitably fiery curry. This combined with my first serious exploration of single malt whisky in the shape of a bottle of Aberlour seems to have done the trick. The nose is still a bit leaky and the chest a bit tight but I’m convinced that I’ve turned the corner 👍


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’d like to recommend a cure for the Lurgy. Yesterday I started feeling a bit rough, cough, sneeze, throat feeling like it was lined with carpet all coupled with the shivers and fatigue.
> Ever the optimist I immediately backtracked a few days to ponder where I picked up the infection. Nothing sprang to mind although I do have intermittent contact with my three year old granddaughter.
> I’d just started to update my will and note down the passwords to my online bank accounts so Mrs Tenkay could enjoy the Life of Riley when I had a thought. Rummaging through the freezer produced a suitably fiery curry. This combined with my first serious exploration of single malt whisky in the shape of a bottle of Aberlour seems to have done the trick. The nose is still a bit leaky and the chest a bit tight but I’m convinced that I’ve turned the corner 👍



Keep it a secret, this time next year we could be millionaires.


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2020)

Morning all, off for a swim this morning then back to tidy my wardrobes, yep that is how exciting it is here.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Morning all, off for a swim this morning then back to tidy my *wardrobes*, yep that is how exciting it is here.



😳 You're allowed more than one? This is a privilege reserved for the female of the species in our house!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2020)

Good morning. Today I didn't sleep till 7.45. It's a mystery. Dark and cold. Forecast is for heavy snow at 8.00 and -2⁰C but feels like -5⁰. Supposed to improve this afternoon so I may be able to ride.

Nothing else planned. I may try to learn about embedding a Google calendar on the club website.


----------



## Paulus (29 Dec 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees, another day in paradise beckons.
Awake early again this morning, I have fed the dog and Harry the tabby cat, and am now drinking the first mug of tea
It's going to be cold and cloudy today, so not a day for a bike ride.
I need to get to the local grocers for some fresh produce later on, so I may get on the bike just to go to the shops, but that is only a mile or so.
I think I have peaked too early.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

I have risen!

Snow forecast for this morn.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Dec 2020)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
It’s eerily still outside with sleet forecast before eight.
A lazy day ahead as the lurgy persists, stay safe and warm.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2020)

Morning. 5 mile very slow plod done in an icy minus 2. I am getting slower every day. I had this faint hope that running every day might somehow encourage the nerves and muscles in my legs to repair themselves and get stronger, but the old legs just feel heavier and weaker than ever. I just keep reminding myself that I'm still managing way more that the majority of the population.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2020)

Brrrrre. It's bloomin cold.  . Morning.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2020)

Morning people.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. 5 mile very slow plod done in an icy minus 2. I am getting slower every day. I had this faint hope that running every day might somehow encourage the nerves and muscles in my legs to repair themselves and get stronger, but the old legs just feel heavier and weaker than ever. I just keep reminding myself that I'm still managing way more that the majority of the population.


I forget where but some time ago I read that simply by exercising to the extent we do puts us in the top 10% of the population.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I forget where but some time ago I read that simply by exercising to the extent we do puts us in the top 10% of the population.


I'm not sure how Garmin works this out or whether I believe it.............but I like to.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not sure how Garmin works this out or whether I believe it.............but I like to.
> View attachment 565928


I'm jealous! Need to find some stats somewhere. 

In all seriousness this is a brilliant result. 👏👏


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2020)

Well bang on 8.00 as forecast the snow started to fall........

I'm going to iron for a while.....


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All. Dull here with about 3-4 cm of white stuff, temp about zero.
Nothing planned for the day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Dec 2020)

Just enjoying the first flurry of the day from the local gang of long tailed tits, they spend the day travelling from feeder to feeder, never staying more than a few minutes before heading off again. Just now there was only about 6 of them, sometimes they visit in a much bigger group with blue/coal/great tits keeping them company. They’re gone now but they’ll be back soon.


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Only just woke up and it's nice and sunny out there.
Off to the Barbour shop today, as they said they would be open on Tuesday after Christmas.
Last day on site today - back home tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just enjoying the first flurry of the day from the local gang of long tailed tits, they spend the day travelling from feeder to feeder, never staying more than a few minutes before heading off again. Just now there was only about 6 of them, sometimes they visit in a much bigger group with blue/coal/great tits keeping them company. They’re gone now but they’ll be back soon.


I love watching them. Dad was a great bird watcher and had feeders in his garden and I could spend ages standing at the kitchen window watching them.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Got back from the lung tap and it went well...turns out breast cancer most likely will metastasize to the liver and lungs. The last cat scan indicates the tumors on the liver are 100% gone. The lung tap procedure today revealed the fluid wasn't in the lung but the pleural cavity which is not a likely cancer place. We will learn later what the fluid cause actually is. So nice to get some good news for a change.


12boy
I have mentioned this before so hope others will bear with me but........ have you ever heard of Esiac ? Its a herbal anti-cancer 'treatment'.
Sounds expensive at £34 a 500ml bottle but you only take 2 teaspoonfuls a day.
I personally know 2 people who were diagnosed as terminal, went on it and are still here 20+ years later.
I went on it after my cancer ops and have been clear for 5 years.
LET ME SAY........ I am not saying its a magic cure-all but at £32 a month its maybe worth a punt.......who knows!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 😳 You're allowed more than one? This is a privilege reserved for the female of the species in our house!


Wardrobes are strange things.
Is the word exponential ?
The more you have, the more things you find to store in them.
We have a fairly big house eg our bedroom is 16 foot long with built in robes.
'Kids' have long gone.......both bedrooms with built in robes.
ALL robes in 3 bedrooms are rammed full. I confess, its beyond my understanding.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> It’s eerily still outside with sleet forecast before eight.
> A lazy day ahead as the lurgy persists, stay safe and warm.


More hot curry ??


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just enjoying the first flurry of the day from the local gang of long tailed tits, they spend the day travelling from feeder to feeder, never staying more than a few minutes before heading off again. Just now there was only about 6 of them, sometimes they visit in a much bigger group with blue/coal/great tits keeping them company. They’re gone now but they’ll be back soon.


We used** to get lots of LT Tits. We called them Ryan tits as they are fluffy looking and our grandson, Ryan, had fluffy- sticky out hair.
**for some reason we don't see many now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The more you have, the more things you find to store in them.


The same as garages and sheds then


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2020)

I've just got up


----------



## pawl (29 Dec 2020)

Morning all. Heavy snow at the moment Did ease off a short time ago


----------



## oldwheels (29 Dec 2020)

A touch of snow on the higher hills here and outdoor temp is now 3.6C but sleet showers forecast.
At low levels not much wind but the higher clouds are moving pretty fast from a northerly direction.
Too early to decide yet whether to get trike out but later in the week seems better perhaps. 
Bread rising and off to get soup on the go.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2020)

Update......after looking out the window, we had some white stuff in the night


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2020)

Its started snowing here.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The same as garages and sheds then



And our computers.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Wardrobes are strange things.
> Is the word exponential ?
> The more you have, the more things you find to store in them.
> We have a fairly big house eg our bedroom is 16 foot long with built in robes.
> ...



Its why I stopped putting shelves up, the more I put up the more stuff the family found to fill them.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2020)

Morning all......reporting for duty.
Sleet was forecast but we have rain. TBH that suits me as its getting rid of the snow (told you I was a miserable old git).
Not a lot on today.....just the normal domestic stuff.
I recorded Return of the Pink Panther. I remember crying/laughing when it came out.........hopefully I will still find it funny.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not sure how Garmin works this out or whether I believe it.............but I like to.
> View attachment 565928


I'm eight years older


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2020)

Inhad to pick UP Mr WD tablets from the quacks. I stopped at the top of the drive on the way back and took a photo of the sbow on the hills. Only snowed higher up here past night.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2020)

The sky is blue, the sun is shining, the air is still and it's damn cold but thought I might try a ride. I have a couple of cycling buddies who live on my route. Messaged and asked for a picture of the road!! 😂😂😂

Think I'll stay home.....


----------



## pawl (29 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The sky is blue, the sun is shining, the air is still and it's damn cold but thought I might try a ride. I have a couple of cycling buddies who live on my route. Messaged and asked for a picture of the road!! 😂😂😂
> 
> Think I'll stay home.....
> 
> View attachment 565947








Wise decision


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2020)

Its coming down a bit now, I'm glad I rode yesterday.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2020)

All the white stuff has gone now, but still very cold just 1.4c  I think I will stay home today


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

Spotted this on today's ride. An object lesson in why you don't drive through floodwater.


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. 5 mile very slow plod done in an icy minus 2. I am getting slower every day. I had this faint hope that running every day might somehow encourage the nerves and muscles in my legs to repair themselves and get stronger, but the old legs just feel heavier and weaker than ever. I just keep reminding myself that I'm still managing way more that the majority of the population.




Ice bath.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Ice bath.


Lol.....you are a trier! New lumbar discs would be better though I think.


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The same as garages and sheds then



Sheds maybe , but not in the garage.


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2020)

Over a mile done in the pool, Lidl run done, just those two things need 40 miles of driving alround. Off out for a 5 mile walk soon, going to park up a few miles from my brothers and drop something in, that will make another 20 miles in the car, between us we average 500 miles each week.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2020)

I have just made leek and potato soup.
Now, I like to add things... ..carrot maybe, Paprika etc. MtsD is adamant......leek and potato should be just that.....LEEK AND POTATO!! 
Jury is out.


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just made leek and potato soup.
> Now, I like to add things... ..carrot maybe, Paprika etc. MtsD is adamant......leek and potato should be just that.....LEEK AND POTATO!!
> Jury is out.


We've had a Vegetable soup and a Mushroom soup in the Ring O' Bells, Chagford.







Bought a Barbour 'Bedale Classic' jacket from the shop next door to the pub.
Ticket price was £239. Took it to the till and they said it was 20% off all clothing today.
Result!


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

Pater bought me a new Barbour jacket for christmas. I'd had my old one simce 1992 and it was pretty knackered.


----------



## Paulus (29 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just made leek and potato soup.
> Now, I like to add things... ..carrot maybe, Paprika etc. MtsD is adamant......leek and potato should be just that.....LEEK AND POTATO!!
> Jury is out.


I don't think there are any hard and fast rules about soup making.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> We've had a Vegetable soup and a Mushroom soup in the Ring O' Bells, Chagford.
> View attachment 565968
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2020)

I just has fish 'n' chips, not real fish mind, but Birds Eye fish fingers  
next year it will be "real fish" caught by British fishermen


----------



## gavroche (29 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I just has fish 'n' chips, not real fish mind, but Birds Eye fish fingers
> next year it will be "real fish" caught by British fishermen


Do fish have passports to cross from one sea to another?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2020)

I havnt got a fish.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

Fish at Numbnuts plaice.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I havnt got a fish.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have just made leek and potato soup.
> Now, I like to add things... ..carrot maybe, Paprika etc. MtsD is adamant......leek and potato should be just that.....LEEK AND POTATO!!
> Jury is out.


Mrs D has my full support on this issue. Add some cream but otherwise it's what it says on the tin. LEEK & POTATO!!!!


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2020)

Maiden voyage completed, I never thought I'd be buying someone a wheelchair for Xmas , its a bit heavier lifting it into the car but its a bit more solid, comfortable and a tad easier to push than her old one. We nipped into town this afternoon to visit the butchers in the market.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs D has my full support on this issue. Add some cream but otherwise it's what it says on the tin. LEEK & POTATO!!!!


Yes, maybe, possibly BUT..........it doesn't say LEEK POTATO AND CREAM does it.
Anyway, I admitted defeat (as a good husband does)


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, maybe, possibly BUT..........it doesn't say LEEK POTATO AND CREAM does it.
> Anyway, I admitted defeat (as a good husband does)


I am surprised it took you that long (to admit defeat)


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Maiden voyage completed, I never thought I'd be buying someone a wheelchair for Xmas , its a bit heavier lifting it into the car but its a bit more solid, comfortable and a tad easier to push than her old one. We nipped into town this afternoon to visit the butchers in the market.


Been there a while ago. I secretly cheer when Mrs d has periods of time that shes well enough to walk with a stick and i don't have to hump a wheelchair in and out of car boots.


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I just has fish 'n' chips, not real fish mind, but Birds Eye fish fingers
> next year it will be "real fish" caught by British fishermen



Costing a kings ransom no doubt.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> Costing a kings ransom no doubt.


No it will be as cheap as chips


----------



## 12boy (29 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. 5 mile very slow plod done in an icy minus 2. I am getting slower every day. I had this faint hope that running every day might somehow encourage the nerves and muscles in my legs to repair themselves and get stronger, but the old legs just feel heavier and weaker than ever. I just keep reminding myself that I'm still managing way more that the majority of the population.
> You are my inspiration Mo. I couldn't run a mile.
> 
> [QUOTE="Dave7, post:
> ...


----------



## 12boy (29 Dec 2020)

Fairly cool this morning....-21C with wind chill. When I head out with my studded tire mtn bike the snow will be dry and I should be ok for a little spin around the hood. 3-4 miles of this should be enough to work up a sweat but not long enough to make the sweat chilling. The air is a little hazy but the sky is clear and robins egg blue. Tomorrow will be below freezing with 30 mph winds so I will avoid doing a lot outside. I may take care of a few essential groceries today so tomorrow won't require a store trip. It's always a surprise to realize my winter temperature reaction has set in....in October I feel cold at 4C, and now 0C with no wind and sun feels almost balmy. It gets seriously cold here (-18 ) highs for weeks here in Jan and Feb and this weather now will look pretty good. 
Stay warm and safe and remember....cold weather requires us to eat lots more greasy, rich food, right?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2020)

Another Brexit decision thread to leave well alone I fear.

I think we are all getting a bit tired of These threads now. Vote taken. Decisson made. Deal done ( although still lots to be done)

We had beef, broccoli, mashed potatoes. Yorkshire pud and gravy with English Mutard today


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Another Brexit decision thread to leave well alone I fear.
> 
> I think we are all getting a bit tired of These threads now. Vote taken. Decisson made. Deal done ( although still lots to be done)
> 
> We had beef, broccoli, mashed potatoes. Yorkshire pud and gravy with English Mutard today



IMHO. The brexit related threads can be quite amusing, for a short time, providing you don’t take take them seriously (unlike most of the posters).

Most of my circle, in the real world, tired of Brexit over 3+ years ago.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2020)

The trouble with having nothing to do is one does nothing. 

Around 5.00 Mrs P said "I know it's Tuesday but.........."

Before she finished I said "Make me one please"

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

Being a fence-sitter and not having much of an opinion either way I was fed up with the whole thing from the day it started, and nearly 5 years on people are still whinging as if that will somehow undo it. They should grow up, shut up, move on, and leave normal people like us to get on with their lives in peace and quiet. Christ, if I knew retirement would have so much whinging in it id have got a job long ago.


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> IMHO. The brexit related threads can be quite amusing, for a short time, providing you don’t take take them seriously (unlike most of the posters).
> 
> Most of my circle, in the real world, tired of Brexit over 3+ years ago.


I now view it like sitting in the dentist chair waiting for root canal treatment. You know it might not be pleasant.
But just get it over and done with .


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2020)

My last words on Brexit, I do believe that there are people in this country and on this forum that would like to see Great Britain end up a third (or lower if that's possible) rate country just to say “I told you so”


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> My last words on Brexit, I do believe that there are people in this country *and on this forum* that would like to see Great Britain end up a third (or lower if that's possible) rate country just to say “I told you so”


Pardon. Could you speak up please?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2020)

So we have Covid-19 UK Variant. We have the Covid-19 SA Variant.

Mrs P's niece is staying with her father in SA. Quarantined by SA in case she has the UK variant, not allowed to leave SA to enter the UK in case she has the SA variant so can't come home!!!!

To make matters really tooooooo much to bear SA has banned the sale of alcohol, closing all shops, offies, etc. and I hear stocks are running low at her Dad's place!


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

To be fair, Covid 19 UK variant was omly discovered here, probably because the cutting edge genome sequencing expertise is all in the UK. Theres a fair chance it originated elsewhere - India is looking possible, with an intermediary strain having since been discovered there - and it simply came to light in the UK first.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> To be fair, Covid 19 UK variant was omly discovered here, probably because the cutting edge genome sequencing expertise is all in the UK. Theres a fair chance it originated elsewhere - India is looking possible, with an intermediary strain having since been discovered there - and it simply came to light in the UK first.


Similar to the “ Spanish Flu “ which originated in the USA


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> IMHO. The brexit related threads can be quite amusing, for a short time, providing you don’t take take them seriously (unlike most of the posters).
> 
> Most of my circle, in the real world, tired of Brexit over 3+ years ago.


Think you’ve decades of it to come because’ I told you so ‘ sounds so so good


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> Think you’ve decades of it to come because’ I told you so ‘ sounds so so good


No, not really. The whingers need to get it into their heads that most of us simply don't care either way, and the only people who listen are their little whinging chums, who are all sad little nobodies anyway. It's so juvenile even primary school children don't listen to it.

There's anough for us old timers to grumble about - young people, lack of manners, decimal currency, the reduced sugar content in Werthers Originals - without sad people with empty existences adding to it.

If they support it, they got what they want, now be quiet. If people don't support it they've had five years to put their money where their mouth is and move to any euopean country of their choice. Either way, just act your age and shut the f[NEXT 25 PAGES OF APOPLEPTIC RANTING DELETED BY MODS]


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2020)

I think we should leave politics and Brexit out of this section, I fully understand many in this section are in a position that it will not affect them, myself included. Hell it is fun trying to get an answer to some questions though.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

Its not Brexit that gets me, its this national obsession with bleating that is grinding my gears. Hell, im bleating about bleating now, and Im confusing myself.


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Its not Brexit that gets me, its this national obsession with bleating that is grinding my gears. Hell, im bleating about bleating now, and Im confusing myself.



That is funny,


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

I need to take my mind off the blesting thar goes on.

So, in that vein, has anyone else seen Carol Vordermans 60th Birthday bikini pics? I nearly fainted!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> To be fair, Covid 19 UK variant was omly discovered here, probably because the cutting edge genome sequencing expertise is all in the UK. Theres a fair chance it originated elsewhere - India is looking possible, with an intermediary strain having since been discovered there - and it simply came to light in the UK first.


Absolutely, I wouldn't want to suggest any country is responsible for the virus or its' variants. From what I've read the UK seems to be doing a very good job scientifically all round.



Tenkaykev said:


> Similar to the “ Spanish Flu “ which originated in the USA


I didn't know that. You live and learn.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

The Reitrement thread is the CC Univeristy of the Third Age for those that smell of wee and cabbage.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I think we should leave politics and Brexit out of this section, I fully understand many in this section are in a position that it will not affect them, myself included. Hell it is fun trying to get an answer to some questions though.


Even my bunch of cycling pensioners have given up on this one, apart from the odd groan and grumble, and this in a group whose views range from left of Trotsky to right of Thatcher ...........well not quite but hey


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> No, not really. The whingers need to get it into their heads that most of us simply don't care either way, and the only people who listen are their little whinging chums, who are all sad little nobodies anyway. It's so juvenile even primary school children don't listen to it.
> 
> There's anough for us old timers to grumble about - young people, lack of manners, decimal currency, the reduced sugar content in Werthers Originals - without sad people with empty existences adding to it.
> 
> If they support it, they got what they want, now be quiet. If people don't support it they've had five years to put their money where their mouth is and move to any euopean country of their choice. Either way, just act your age and shut the f[NEXT 25 PAGES OF APOPLEPTIC RANTING DELETED BY MODS]



That’s not how democracy works , dear boy . When we were in the EU people campaigned for us to leave . Now we have left people will campaign for us to rejoin . Any decision taken by a democracy can be reversed by reversed by a democracy. 
Not looking to pick a fight , just a general comment. As I have put else where it’s definitely best if we let this topic drop .


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Even my bunch of cycling pensioners have given up on this one, apart from the odd groan and grumble, and this in a group whose views range from left of Trotsky to right of Thatcher ...........well not quite but hey



That’s the same at my sailing club . We have a wide selection of political views and we stay away from these topics as we want to stay friends . It’s definitely best if we do the same .


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

Exlaser2 said:


> That’s not how democracy works , dear boy . When we were in the EU people campaigned for us to leave . Now we have left people will campaign for us to rejoin . Any decision taken by a democracy can be reversed by reversed by a democracy.


I don't have a problem with any of that, just so long as they stick to bickering among themselves. Dragging the uninterested into arguments, making lives a bleating misery for those who don't care is not democratic.

True democracy would respect everyone elses right to a quiet life.

Politics makes religion look like a rank amateur when it comes to ruining peoples lives and I'm happy to have as little involvement as possible in any aspect of party politics. Sadly, people don't seem able to step out their front door, or log online, without airing their unsolicited opinion on matters of little interest to many, many people. The last decade, and the last 5 years in particular, have made tv, nespapers, my beloved radio, even the pub virtual no go areas for people who simply don't want to hear it.

The good thing about forums is that there is an ignore function, and I don't like using it but when otherwise resonable people are so politically maladjusted that they can't help but air their political views to an audience that has already told them is unwilling to be forced to listen to it, well...


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2020)

Who cares about politics....nearly time for sexual tension at the convent!


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

A bit sexual tension would be most welcome. Or talk about machine guns. Or bicycles. Or even retirement stuff!

Going back to topic, just today I was talking to Mrs D about me getting a part time job once I've eventually had my covid jabs. The downside is I'll get massively reamed for tax, which is a major disincentive to do so. Guess I'll just keep my ear to the ground.


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Its not Brexit that gets me, its this national obsession with bleating that is grinding my gears. Hell, im bleating about bleating now, and Im confusing myself.


Take care Drago , all that bleating a lonely hill farmer might take a fancy to you.


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> A bit sexual tension would be most welcome. Or talk about machine guns. Or bicycles. Or even retirement stuff!
> 
> Going back to topic, just today I was talking to Mrs D about me getting a part time job once I've eventually had my covid jabs. The downside is I'll get massively reamed for tax, which is a major disincentive to do so. Guess I'll just keep my ear to the ground.



I am happy to pay tax, I just wish everyone else paid their share.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2020)

There a full moon


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> I need to take my mind off the blesting thar goes on.
> 
> So, in that vein, has anyone else seen Carol Vordermans 60th Birthday bikini pics? I nearly fainted!


Where? Link please


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

I don't mind paying my dues tax wise, but with my pension, injury award, rental income, I'm paying a fair bit of tax already. If I get a part time job i'll be shafted even harder, which won't leave much for me, which kinda defeats the object of a part time job in the first place. 

I'm mulling this conundrum, but waiting for the anti covid vaccination is a complicating factor anyway.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Where? Link please


https://www.hellomagazine.com/fashi...man-celebrates-sixtieth-birthday-bikini-snap/


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Dec 2020)

Today I’ve mainly slept. I roused myself to put the recycling bin out for the morning, ate a dark chocolate Bounty ( they’ve shrunk) Watched the Leeds vs WBA game on Prime and have just taken a couple of paracetamol. Hopefully the lurgy will soon abate and I’ll be raring to go and face the elements once again.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> https://www.hellomagazine.com/fashi...man-celebrates-sixtieth-birthday-bikini-snap/


Carol has such an interesting mind


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

Im an avid admirer of her, er, intellect.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> https://www.hellomagazine.com/fashi...man-celebrates-sixtieth-birthday-bikini-snap/



I am sure these pics make her plastic surgeon feel very proud 😀


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> There a full moon


You howling at it?


----------



## 12boy (29 Dec 2020)

I had a great time on my little ride but the only dry snow was off pavement. Took a pic looking north from a little hill south of my house. Just under 6 miles and not cold at all and my clothes were drenched with sweat.




​


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> https://www.hellomagazine.com/fashi...man-celebrates-sixtieth-birthday-bikini-snap/



Thats not done my blood pressure any good.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2020)

It's fair to say it left me feeling a bit faint!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Who cares about politics....nearly time for sexual tension at the convent!


Best laugh I've had this week. Thanks Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Best laugh I've had this week. Thanks Mo.


One of these programmes that isn’t brilliant but interesting enough to keep you watching. Was OK.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> One of these programmes that isn’t brilliant but interesting enough to keep you watching. Was OK.


Yes, I've half watched it, playing online Canasta, browsing here, WhatsApp messages to arrange tomorrow's ride and an eye on the TV............

Hey men can multi-task.......


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2020)

Morning. We have minus 3 and I am sore and stiff but will force myself out the door shortly. Nearly there.


----------



## screenman (30 Dec 2020)

Morning all, we learn our fate in the tier system today, our area is rising so I expect tier 4. The number of people not observing the rules is everywhere to be seen, sad really.


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2020)

I have risen!

Cold and frosty out there.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2020)

Brrrr that was a chilly one. Thankfully seemed to be more of an air frost rather than on the ground so wasn't slippy. 

Definitely porridge time.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2020)

Late November we had 2000 cases locally, by mid December this dropped to +/- 200, this morning we are 1000+ which has been rising steadily over the last week.

Everyone I know is behaving sensibly and responsibly. We go walking locally and see more of our friends and neighbours than we do at home in the village. Going for a walk takes hours 🤣🤣

Then I know one family with three adult children making four adult households, two of which have partners and children. The mother has created herself three different bubbles depending on which grandchild she wants to see. Everyone had Christmas together though we were told 😉😉 it's just the four of us.

The parents are divorced so the kids saw their father and his new family at Christmas.

These people really make me very cross. The parents are both retired medical professionals.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2020)

Morning all


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

Coooeee. Glad I stepped out last night from the Brexit/retirement thread .

Hope your sexual nuns was OK last night Mo.

Bloomin cold here again.

Stay safe folks


----------



## dickyknees (30 Dec 2020)

Bore da pawb. 

Is it me or are the mornings getting lighter earlier?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Bore da pawb.
> 
> Is it me or are the mornings getting lighter earlier?


Just the sky being so clear I think. Definitely bit lighter in the evening but it seems to be mid January before I notice it in the mornings.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2020)

Well hello everyone. Two hours ago we had a bright full moon with light cloud drifting by. Nice to wake to some light instead of the recent pitch black. 0⁰C outside and doesn't seem to have been much lower overnight.

Hopeful for a ride at lunchtime. Other than this not much else to do.

Oxford AstraZeneca has the go ahead. A chink of light..........


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Bore da pawb.
> 
> Is it me or are the mornings getting lighter earlier?


I've noticed this but there has been a full moon. At 4.00am it's been very bright when the sky is clear.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Dec 2020)

I’m afraid PaulSB your not alone in knowing of medical professionals stretching the Covid bubble rules.
A good friend told me his neighbour a senior doctor, visited over the holiday his 2 adult children both doctors. This involved around trip of probably 200 miles and overnight stays at both there homes.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Oh well, that's another trip over. Hitching up in a couple of hours time and towing home.
Don't know if we'll be able to get out and about next year, with all these changing tier systems.
Hoping to do 3 week tours of Cornwall, Wales and Sussex next year - fingers crossed.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> I’m afraid PaulSB your not alone in knowing of medical professionals stretching the Covid bubble rules.
> A good friend told me his neighbour, a senior doctor visited over the holiday his 2 adult children both doctors. This involved around trip of probably 200 miles and overnight stays at both there homes.




And they have the cheek to preach to us.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2020)

Going to have to shop today. Seem to have run out of nearly everything again which is a pain as I just walk round and can’t carry all that much. It’s not worth defrosting the car and starting it up for a 2 minute trip.


----------



## gavroche (30 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Going to have to shop today. Seem to have run out of nearly everything again which is a pain as I just walk round and can’t carry all that much. It’s not worth defrosting the car and starting it up for a 2 minute trip.


On the other hand, it isn't any good not using your car for a long time. Take it today and do a 10 mile trip, it will keep your battery charged up.


----------



## gavroche (30 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. Up already and taking our daughter to Exeter hospital shortly to see the consultant for a review on the op she had two weeks ago and what to do next. Should be back around 2 pm.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. Up already and taking our daughter to Exeter hospital shortly to see the consultant for a review on the op she had two weeks ago and what to do next. Should be back around 2 pm.


Hope all goes well. Sounds similar to my sister in law. Lump removed and some radiotherapy and seems to be doing well and no more problems.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And they have the cheek to preach to us.


I think it’s the same as politicians . We make the rules we don’t have to abide by them ourselves.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> I think it’s the same as politicians . We make the rules we don’t have to abide by them ourselves.


One thing I learned many years ago.....people will bend/twist rules to suit themselves.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

Morning all 
@gavroche I hope all goes well......experience says it will.
@Mo1959 ....MrsD says you are not a real person, just a figment of my imagination.

Misty and very cold here. I hoped yesterdays rain would melt the snow but it has just frozen.
Bedding change day .....i really hate doing that.
I tried to watch that Pink Panther film last night. Either I really have turned into a miserable old git or it was never that funny.... turned it off half way through.


----------



## Paulus (30 Dec 2020)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A nice, bright, frosty start to the day here.
All the usual dog walking and virus dodging to be done.

One of my old work colleagues has just called to say he has gone down with the virus and is feeling awful. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all
> @gavroche I hope all goes well......experience says it will.
> @Mo1959 ....MrsD says you are not a real person, just a figment of my imagination.
> 
> ...


Nope.Pretty sure I am real! 

I don’t find a lot of “comedy” funny. I remember people raving about Monty Python and tried watching it but didn’t even crack a smile so obviously what we find amusing is down to the individual.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all
> @gavroche I hope all goes well......experience says it will.
> @Mo1959 ....MrsD says you are not a real person, just a figment of my imagination.
> 
> ...



Yes, it is surprising how "humour" has changed IMHO. Perhaps, we were all much more innocent, all of those years ago


----------



## numbnuts (30 Dec 2020)

I've just got up and it's a  one


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope.Pretty sure I am real!
> 
> I don’t find a lot of “comedy” funny. I remember people raving about Monty Python and tried watching it but didn’t even crack a smile so obviously what we find amusing is down to the individual.


I could never see anything funny in M Python. My mates raved about it but it did zilch for me.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, it is surprising how "humour" has changed IMHO. Perhaps, we were all much more innocent, all of those years ago


True this.
The 1st Panther film, at the cinema.....I was literally laughing so much I fell off my seat and was on the floor, helpless.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I could never see anything funny in M Python. My mates raved about it but it did zilch for me.




I agree. Never found them funny at all.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

Just been out to feed the birds. It is COLD out there!!! Yesterdays snow is now ice.
Any of yous lot thinking of cycling, take great care.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All. Bright and sunny. Currently minus 2, forecast to rise to zero by mid afternoon. 
Nothing planned.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Dec 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Bore da pawb.
> 
> Is it me or are the mornings getting lighter earlier?


According to a chart I look at on the internet, today was the turning point. This morning sunrise here was at 08:43, a minute earlier than yesterday.
https://www.timeanddate.com/sun/uk/edinburgh


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> According to a chart I look at on the internet, today was the turning point. This morning sunrise here was at 08:43, a minute earlier than yesterday.
> https://www.timeanddate.com/sun/uk/edinburgh




Let's hope we havea brighter year than the last one.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

WoW
Fog/mist is coming down now. A proper winters day. Going to be a bad afternoon me thinks.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Going to have to shop today. Seem to have run out of nearly everything again which is a pain as I just walk round and can’t carry all that much. It’s not worth defrosting the car and starting it up for a 2 minute trip.


Get a trolley. I know somebody who swore they would not get one until they reached 70 but gave in eventually.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Get a trolley. I know somebody who swore they would not get one until they reached 70 but gave in eventually.


I’m not getting an old wifey trolley!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m not getting an old wifey trolley!




. Do they still make those things?


----------



## oldwheels (30 Dec 2020)

Bright and sunny but 2.6C outside and my path has a white coating which may be slippy. Need to take the wheelie bin down later as I am not going out early tomorrow when they are meant to be out by 6.30. 
Tourists are feeding deer on the A82 near Kingshouse on the Rannoch Moor with up to 20 cars reported on the roadside. Carrots are being sprinkled on the road for them apparently much to the ire of regular users of that road and police seem to have turned up.
Hitting a red deer at night is a very high possibility and can cause serious damage. I have had one or two near misses on local roads as they are difficult to spot after dark.


----------



## GM (30 Dec 2020)

Morning all...We had our 2nd Christmas yesterday. Our daughter was supposed to come over on Christmas day but phoned early morning to say she was in contact with a neighbour who wasn't feeling well and waiting for her covid test result. So being the sensible girl she is decided it wasn't worth the risk of coming over. Yesterday she got the all clear so we celebrated again! 🥳


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> . Do they still make those things?


Yep! https://www.argos.co.uk/product/8653909


----------



## oldwheels (30 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m not getting an old wifey trolley!


That is what they all say but much younger people here use them for trips to Oban. One person who seems to travel regularly has two. One of which he pushes and pulls the other.
Personally I use a motorised trolley ie my car but I have a bag with very small wheels handy for short distances.
Get a bike trailer or a pair of pannier bags and use your bike.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep! https://www.argos.co.uk/product/8653909


The 4 wheel versions hold more and are handier.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> That is what they all say but much younger people here use them for trips to Oban. One person who seems to travel regularly has two. One of which he pushes and pulls the other.
> Personally I use a motorised trolley ie my car but I have a bag with very small wheels handy for short distances.
> Get a bike trailer or a pair of pannier bags and use your bike.


Get a Bike Hod and get the best of both worlds. 
Trailer for the bike, or a shopping trolley for hand use.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

I'd rather pluck my eyes out with a fork than use anything like that.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m not getting an old wifey trolley!



A youngster like yourself needs something more like this.

The "old wifey trolley" with trendy bells and whistles


----------



## pawl (30 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> One thing I learned many years ago.....people will bend/twist rules to suit themselves.




Exactly there just rules relying on people to follow them.My SIL is something of a snob Rules only apply to
To the peasants


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> A youngster like yourself needs something more like this.
> 
> The "old wifey trolley" with trendy bells and whistles


I am with you on that. I would not hesitate when I need one.
@Mo1959 you take no notice of that welsh woman.
She doesn't need one as she can shove a weeks shopping down her bloomers.
Any problems, she tells Mr WD that the cheese must be out of date 
Just sayin like.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'd rather pluck my eyes out with a fork than use anything like that.


Rated/good up to 30mph!





Spoked wheels also available.


----------



## GM (30 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep! https://www.argos.co.uk/product/8653909




Don't laugh, but I used to use one of those when I had to carry a load of tools on the tube back in the w*rking days


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am with you on that. I would not hesitate when I need one.
> @Mo1959 you take no notice of that welsh woman.
> She doesn't need one as she can shove a weeks shopping down her bloomers.
> Any problems, she tells Mr WD that the cheese must be out of date
> Just sayin like.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

I don't need a trolley. I have a husband for that sort of fetching and carrying.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't need a trolley. I have a husband for that sort of fetching and carrying.



Well, us men do have our uses.......


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Well, us men do have our uses.......




Now and again


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

Wow. I am a whole 0.60p in profit on my investments.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I am a whole 0.60p in profit on my investments.



Capitallist lackey


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m not getting an old wifey trolley!



Mrs Tenkay keeps muttering about getting one, I tell her that she is too young. Perhaps one of the "Travoy" Brompton trailers would be a reasonable compromise?
Hearing the Bellowhead version of the Archers theme drifting in from the kitchen, I've just been informed that New Years Day episode will be the 70th anniversary of the Archers. Apparently Nigel fell off the roof on the 60th Anniversary so the Archers Anarchists are rife with speculation as to what momentous event will happen in Ambridge on Friday.
I've been out for a walk in the fresh air and feel better for it. I've dug out the Olbas Oil, marvellous stuff, they should market a version as Aftershave for men of a certain age...


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Capitallist lackey




I know. I have no idea what I will spend it al on. Then again I might be £3.00 in the red in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I know. I have no idea what I will spend it al on. Then again I might be £3.00 in the red in a couple of minutes.


No phone call from Ernie yet so doubt I am a millionaire this month either


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No phone call from Ernie yet so doubt I am a millionaire this month either




6 days to go for the next one. I won't hold my breath thats for sure.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I am a whole 0.60p in profit on my investments.


What we getting?


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2020)

Inside the last Thirty-Six now!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> What we getting?




You can have a packet of biscuits between the lot of you


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You can have a packet of biscuits between the lot of you


There's only 19 in a packet of custard creams nowadays. Some packets don't even have the "bakers dozen"!


----------



## oldwheels (30 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No phone call from Ernie yet so doubt I am a millionaire this month either


Not due for another few days yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

Asked potatoes and corned beef for us today.


----------



## dickyknees (30 Dec 2020)

Just back from a bimble. Managed to dodge the showers but gave up after seventeen miles when it started hailing. No fun.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

Anyone watch BBC2 prog about Monaco. 1st one last night.....3 episodes.
Its fascinating and obscene. Get your head had around this..... hotel room.....£135k PER NIGHT .
We have been there several times while on holiday, so its interesting to us.
I know Chorley Paul has been there.
Tonight is the annual yacht show......again fascinating and obscene.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> *Asked potatoes* and corned beef for us today.


What did you ask them and what was their answer?


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Anyone watch BBC2 prog about Monaco. 1st one last night.....3 episodes.
> Its fascinating and obscene. Get your head had around this..... *hotel room.....£135k PER NIGHT* .
> We have been there several times while on holiday, so its interesting to us.
> I know Chorley Paul has been there.
> Tonight is the annual yacht show......again fascinating and obscene.


There was me thinking you didn't do expensive holidays.


----------



## monkers (30 Dec 2020)

Hi all.

Times have been crazy just lately.

Mum had been deteriorating, slowly at first, but then with quickening pace. After becoming unresponsive for a while, she slipped quietly away yesterday. She was 91, a pretty good innings. She never went out to work after her first maternity. Dad was fully blind in one eye, and mostly blind in the other. He did his national service, initially hiding his blindness, until caught out during bayonet practice, where he apparently just ran at the source of the noise and nearly ran the Sargeant Major through - or so the story goes. 

They sent him to what was Ceylon notionally to join the pay core, but they discovered his gift for the piano, and he spent two years playing piano in the officers' mess. He came home after two years, and told the story with something of a twinkle in his eye, that it was a toss up whether to stay and keep playing piano there, or come home and marry my mother. 

I was aware that she had exchanged letters, Xmas cards etc with the same school friends, evacuation friends, work friends, pen friends around the world, but she didn't say exactly with whom. Dad had kept in contact by letter with a number of people from his past too. Perhaps it was more of a thing in those days, prior to there being a telephone in every household. After he went in 2014, Mum had kept the letter writing going with those friends of his too, well those that remained.

The process of sifting through began earlier in the year. There were some real surprises. Dad had corresponded mostly with musical chums and acquaintences as well as army chums, work chums, even childhood neighbours.

There are letters between Dad with Mick Jagger's father, Dorothy Squires, Yehudi Menuhin, my primary school headteacher whose father he had known apparently, and letters between Mum with Beryl Reid, Dame Shirley Williams and others. There's nothing so much remarkable in their content, but they are charming for their geniality - a tone that has become lost over time. It's as if, we Brits are not the same people as those from that generation; sadly, yesterday, Old Father Time claimed another.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Dec 2020)

monkers said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Times have been crazy just lately.
> 
> ...


 
My condolences


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m not getting an old wifey trolley!



Ours is in the shed, haven't used it for years,when we were car free it made shopping a lot easier.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Dec 2020)

monkers said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Times have been crazy just lately.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2020)

monkers said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Times have been crazy just lately.
> 
> ...



My condolences monkers.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Dec 2020)

So sorry to hear your sad news Monkers, condolences and a big virtual hug.


----------



## gavroche (30 Dec 2020)

monkers said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Times have been crazy just lately.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your mum passing away but you have one consolation. From what you said, she had a good life and that's really comforting. x


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2020)

I've been for a short bimble this morning, 38 miles. Rode over to Ullesthorpe and kept it as main road as i could, It was very cold and icy first thing, I wasn't impressed, I nearly ended up on my arse walking down the garden path.My road and the next road weren't ridable and I had to walk out to the main road, leaving Coventry I was suprised to find the road past the garden centre hadn't been treated, I had fun on the climb before the Garden Centre, every time I leant into my stroke I spun the back wheel up. I stayed main road between Shilton and Withybrook but used the lane to get on the Fosse way, I could have done with a pair of skates on the lane, I walked most of the climb out of the village, once on the fosse I stayed on it till I got to the A5 then did a right and left to pick up the road into Ullesthorpe. On the way back I just reversed my route untill I got to the lane to Withybrook, I ignored the lane and stayed on the Fosse until the next junction, then turned right to ride into Witheybrook then followed my route out back into Coventry, fortunetely the road past the Garden Centre had cleared by the time I was back on it. Thats my last ride of 2020, my total mileage for the year came to 4802 miles, not bad considering how the year has been.


----------



## gavroche (30 Dec 2020)

Back from Exeter and it was a bit of a wasted journey of 100 miles. They still don't have the test results but they changed her dressings . We have to go back a week of Friday for that.
I saw a few cyclists braving the weather and struggling to go up the 12 to 16% uphill roads.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I agree. Never found them funny at all.


I loved MP. They were a logical follow on from the Goons.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2020)

Back home now. Caravan back into storage.
House is freezing cold and going to take a while to warm up.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No phone call from Ernie yet so doubt I am a millionaire this month either


My bubble pal has just left. As she was about to go she got a text saying that she had won a prize in some lottery or other. It was clearly a scam - "Dear Mr or Mrs [female name]..." definitely wasn't a good start. Suggesting contact through a URL like dodgy123xyzscammers12jhj.com/jkashdksau12376999 also rang alarm bells! She asked if I thought it was genuine...  I pointed out that winning a lottery that you haven't actually entered is always a worry! 

PS Another worry is that they know her name, mobile number, and where she lives!



Dave7 said:


> Get your head had around this..... hotel room.....£135k PER NIGHT .
> We have been there several times while on holiday, so its interesting to us.
> I know Chorley Paul has been there.


I didn't realise that you and Paul are so wealthy!


----------



## GM (30 Dec 2020)

My condolences, sorry to hear your sad news. Stay strong.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Dec 2020)

monkers said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Times have been crazy just lately.
> 
> ...


My condolences @monkers


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Dec 2020)

Today’s outing was just a 5 mile circuit of pavements, the green spaces that are normally available are currently white and covered with large family groups that are impossible to keep distance from. Pavements and streets very tricky underfoot, lots of uneven snow frozen hard.
Snowing again now. Yellow warning for snow and ice from this evening until 2pm tomorrow.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been for a short bimble this morning, 38 miles. Rode over to Ullesthorpe and kept it as main road as i could, It was very cold and icy first thing, I wasn't impressed, I nearly ended up on my arse walking down the garden path.My road and the next road weren't ridable and I had to walk out to the main road, leaving Coventry I was suprised to find the road past the garden centre hadn't been treated, I had fun on the climb before the Garden Centre, every time I leant into my stroke I spun the back wheel up. I stayed main road between Shilton and Withybrook but used the lane to get on the Fosse way, I could have done with a pair of skates on the lane, I walked most of the climb out of the village, once on the fosse I stayed on it till I got to the A5 then did a right and left to pick up the road into Ullesthorpe. On the way back I just reversed my route untill I got to the lane to Withybrook, I ignored the lane and stayed on the Fosse until the next junction, then turned right to ride into Witheybrook then followed my route out back into Coventry, fortunetely the road past the Garden Centre had cleared by the time I was back on it. Thats my last ride of 2020, my total mileage for the year came to 4802 miles, not bad considering how the year has been.


Bloody hell, well done Dave , that's some achievement and a log of a year of hard riding. I would not have the nerve to take a bike out in dodgy conditions but I don't clock up your mileage , Top Man !!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, it is surprising how "humour" has changed IMHO. Perhaps, we were all much more innocent, all of those years ago


It has changed without doubt. I think comedy falls in to two categories:

Classic comedy which stands the test of time; Last of the Summer Wine, Fawlty Towers, Morecambe and Wise, Only Fools and Horses, HIGNFY as examples

Of it's time: pretty much everything I can't recall!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I'd rather pluck my eyes out with a fork than use anything like that.


Ouch!!


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> There was me thinking you didn't do expensive holidays.


We didn't actually stay in one of their rooms.
We had a slightly down market static van about 20 miles along the coast.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2020)

Oh well - there goes our New Years Day walk with our best mates.
They've gone into tier 4 and we've gone into tier 3.


----------



## 12boy (30 Dec 2020)

Sorry to hear of your loss, Monkers. Folks of your parents' generation certainly knew how to write. My ma died in Madras, India when I was 4, and reading the back and forth letters between my dad and his and her parents was a pleasure and helped me know her and all of them better. With those little Par Avion envelopes it was necessary to think about each word and make them count. It's a skill that will go away with them. And manners and common courtesy were important.
I don't like the wheels on the old lady trolleys too well, but the bike hod one seems to be far better. I've found my little Brompton can carry a fair amount in the shopping bag that goes on the front block and it actually handles better and is more stable with it. About as aero as a brick, though, and not great on ice or snow. 
It's -18C with the wind chill this morning and although it will get warmer the 20 mph wind will be in the 30s. Perhaps a walk instead of a ride, keeping out of the wind in the alleys, and coming back with a tailwind. I once had a lady transfer to one of my Wyoming Social Security offices from Florida. I told her as she drove from Florida to her new office to stop in Cheyenne at a sporting goods discount store where she could get a deal on long underwear, boots, gloves and other clothing that would make life better in the Wyoming winter. Her cousin visited her at one point and when I met him him she introduced me as " the only manager that told her what kind of underwear to buy". 
When my dad died I inherited a few bucks and his broker who I dealt with till he retired, and now his son. The broker used to say many of his clients had only 2 emotions....fear and greed. Fear because they were afraid of losing what they had, and greed because they wanted to make more. Sure was true for us.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

@monkers sad news my (our) friend.
Remember those good things.
Stay strong.
Much love and hugs to you.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

Tier 4 for us from midnight.
I told MrsD that means no sex for us for at least 2 weeks and that she should sleep in the shed.
She just laughed, winked and elbowed me in the ribs 
Any advice peeps ??


----------



## Paulus (30 Dec 2020)

I can't offer any advice, 'cos I've been in the shed for a couple of months now.


----------



## Paulus (30 Dec 2020)

Any advice what to do with a couple of ancient mobile phones? 
One is mine and the other Motorola one was my old Dad's. 
I have looked at websites that buy old phones, but no one wants these oldies. 
The batteries can be recycled, do the phones just go in the rubbish?


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Any advice what to do with a couple of ancient mobile phones?
> One is mine and the other Motorola one was my old Dad's.
> I have looked at websites that buy old phones, but no one wants these oldies.
> The batteries can be recycled, do the phones just go in the rubbish?
> View attachment 566216



I've got a bag of dumb phones under the bed in the back bedroom, if you find someone who takes them let me know please.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Tier 4 for us from midnight.
> I told MrsD that means no sex for us for at least 2 weeks and that she should sleep in the shed.
> She just laughed, winked and elbowed me in the ribs
> Any advice peeps ??


Don't tell her where the shed key is.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Any advice what to do with a couple of ancient mobile phones?
> One is mine and the other Motorola one was my old Dad's.
> I have looked at websites that buy old phones, but no one wants these oldies.
> The batteries can be recycled, do the phones just go in the rubbish?
> View attachment 566216


Can't help but if you find a solution let me know as I have a similar problem.

I think it should be possible to send them somewhere for recycling some of the rarer metals they contain.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2020)

@monkers thoughts and condolences to you in this difficult time. Focus on what sounds like the interesting and varied life your mother enjoyed.

Stay strong 🤗


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> Any advice what to do with a couple of ancient mobile phones?
> One is mine and the other Motorola one was my old Dad's.
> I have looked at websites that buy old phones, but no one wants these oldies.
> The batteries can be recycled, do the phones just go in the rubbish?
> View attachment 566216


I have several. 
There is a place in town offering to buy old phones.
I worry there may be information in there that others could obtain.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2020)

Final ride of the year today. Just a 27 mile bimble round the local "main" roads, not the big ones but those the locals use to get from A to B to C - mainly bus routes which are always gritted. Busy enough to get gritted but not too busy to ride.

Interesting on the Kinesis with 35mm tyres at 60psi. Close to home we took in a couple of quiet lanes which are often icy. They were. The Kinesis held the road really well and gives a lot of confidence. Not that I'll be venturing out when it's icy but good to know the grip is there if needed.

Final total for the year is 7736 miles which I'm very happy with.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

I have just been to put the bin out.
IT IS LETHAL out there......like a skating rink.
Be careful folk.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Final ride of the year today. Just a 27 mile bimble round the local "main" roads, not the big ones but those the locals use to get from A to B to C - mainly bus routes which are always gritted. Busy enough to get gritted but not too busy to ride.
> 
> Interesting on the Kinesis with 35mm tyres at 60psi. Close to home we took in a couple of quiet lanes which are often icy. They were. The Kinesis held the road really well and gives a lot of confidence. Not that I'll be venturing out when it's icy but good to know the grip is there if needed.
> 
> Final total for the year is 7736 miles which I'm very happy with.


Well done Paul. Excellent total.
Most I ever did was 2500ish.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2020)

If you think it’s bad now, in 20 years the country will be run by people home schooled by alcoholics........😂


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Dec 2020)

Mrs Tenkay had a Hairdressing appointment for 10:30 in the morning. It has just been announced that Bournemouth/ Christchurch/Poole are going from Tier 2 to Tier 4. The hairdresser just rang, she's able to fit Mrs Tenkay in at 6:15 this evening.


----------



## pawl (30 Dec 2020)

bu


dave r said:


> I've been for a short bimble this morning, 38 miles. Rode over to Ullesthorpe and kept it as main road as i could, It was very cold and icy first thing, I wasn't impressed, I nearly ended up on my arse walking down the garden path.My road and the next road weren't ridable and I had to walk out to the main road, leaving Coventry I was suprised to find the road past the garden centre hadn't been treated, I had fun on the climb before the Garden Centre, every time I leant into my stroke I spun the back wheel up. I stayed main road between Shilton and Withybrook but used the lane to get on the Fosse way, I could have done with a pair of skates on the lane, I walked most of the climb out of the village, once on the fosse I stayed on it till I got to the A5 then did a right and left to pick up the road into Ullesthorpe. On the way back I just reversed my route untill I got to the lane to Withybrook, I ignored the lane and stayed on the Fosse until the next junction, then turned right to ride into Witheybrook then followed my route out back into Coventry, fortunetely the road past the Garden Centre had cleared by the time I was back on it. Thats my last ride of 2020, my total mileage for the year came to 4802 miles, not bad considering how the year has been.




well done.I have only managed 1800 this year

As I thought tier 4 for Leicestershire


----------



## oldwheels (30 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Rated/good up to 30mph!
> View attachment 566152
> 
> Spoked wheels also available.


I used to have a Columbus trailer which was large enough to take our 30Kg parcels to the post office as parking was mostly impossible. It was a business expense of course as was the bike used for towing and was labelled "Works Transport No3". I did take it touring but the large capacity meant I carried far too much and I got a BoB trailer for touring which needed a sturdy bike for stability. I currently have a Carry Freedom but have not used it much as it was for 2020 touring use. It can be adapted for hand towing use.


----------



## pawl (30 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> It has changed without doubt. I think comedy falls in to two categories:
> 
> Classic comedy which stands the test of time; Last of the Summer Wine, Fawlty Towers, Morecambe and Wise, Only Fools and Horses, HIGNFY as examples
> 
> Of it's time: pretty much everything I can't recall!!!!!




Les Dawson was a favourite of mine. Today’s so called comedians don’t seem to be able to perform unless they are are cursing or swearing.


----------



## gavroche (30 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I told MrsD that means no sex for us for at least 2 weeks and that she should sleep in the shed.


We are retirees on this thread so sex should be a thing of the past now because too streneous, after a life time of it. Ease off man.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Dec 2020)

gavroche said:


> We are retirees on this thread so sex should be a thing of the past now because too streneous, after a life time of it. Ease off man.


We may be retired, but, not retired from EVERYTHING


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

G


gavroche said:


> We are retirees on this thread so sex should be a thing of the past now because too streneous, after a life time of it. Ease off man.


Give over...... I am only 73


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2020)

Mr WD keeps everything in the garage , and his man drawer, and all the cupboards, and his shed... you get the message. We have chargers for things we havnt had for years and things we have had for years that we dont have chargers for etc cables for god knows what as well.


----------



## screenman (30 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> G
> 
> Give over...... I am only 73



I think I am a teenager, according to Pam who is only slightly older if that is true.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Dec 2020)

So we’re not getting Pointless today because BBC Scotland has chosen to bump it for coverage of the English PM talking about covid in England. Not happy.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> So we’re not getting Pointless today because BBC Scotland has chosen to bump it for coverage of the English PM talking about covid in England. Not happy.



If it is any consolation, we (in England) are getting Pointless, but, it is pointless questions from the media, after Boris's spiel, rather than Pointless, the program with Alexander.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I told MrsD that means no sex for us for at least 2 weeks and that she should sleep in the shed.
> ...
> Any advice peeps ??


I would love to help, but my memory isn't much cop these days and I can't find my dictionary to look up what that word means. I suppose I could Google it but I might end end up on some dodgy website. I've only just got over the shocking result of misspelling hotmail.com...!  



Paulus said:


> Any advice what to do with a couple of ancient mobile phones?
> One is mine and the other Motorola one was my old Dad's.
> I have looked at websites that buy old phones, but no one wants these oldies.
> The batteries can be recycled, do the phones just go in the rubbish?


If you don't need to carry a delicate smartphone for Strava etc a dumb phone is good for taking on bike rides. They are very hard to break and the battery charge lasts a long time. Just get a SIM from a company like giffgaff, stick £10 worth of PAYG credit on it, put it a bag with your spare tube(s) and then forget about it apart from recharging it once a week or so.

Never throw electronic equipment away in a normal bin. There are lots of places that deal with electronic scrap, including (nearly?) all council recycling centres. 

For example, Hebden Bridge has an I.T. recycling centre (*HERE*). They take in old computer kit, reuse what they can, and recycle what they can't. I know people who got working laptops for about £40 from there.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> So we’re not getting Pointless today because BBC Scotland has chosen to bump it for coverage of the English PM talking about covid in England. Not happy.


I can not stand Pointless but it would be preferable to that cr*p.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If you think it’s bad now, in 20 years the country will be run by people home schooled by alcoholics........😂


Be just like Alabama then?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If you think it’s bad now, in 20 years the country will be run by people home schooled by alcoholics........😂


It can't be worse than a country run by Old Etonians/Oxbridge toffs!


----------



## pawl (30 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I can not stand Pointless but it would be preferable to that cr*p.




I thought bumbling Boris addressing to the was nation was pointless


----------



## oldwheels (30 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> So we’re not getting Pointless today because BBC Scotland has chosen to bump it for coverage of the English PM talking about covid in England. Not happy.


Must get their priorities right. It is the BBC after all.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I would love to help, but my memory isn't much cop these days and I can't find my dictionary to look up what that word means. I suppose I could Google it but I might end end up on some dodgy website. I've only just got over the shocking result of misspelling hotmail.com...!
> 
> 
> If you don't need to carry a delicate smartphone for Strava etc a dumb phone is good for taking on bike rides. They are very hard to break and the battery charge lasts a long time. Just get a SIM from a company like giffgaff, stick £10 worth of PAYG credit on it, put it a bag with your spare tube(s) and then forget about it apart from recharging it once a week or so.
> ...


You cannot just forget about your old phone apart from charging. After a period it will be disconnected from the network and will not work just when you need it. I have a Moto E which I use from time to time for routine medical calls which means at worst every 10 weeks.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> You cannot just forget about your old phone apart from charging. After a period it will be disconnected from the network and will not work just when you need it. I have a Moto E which I use from time to time for routine medical calls which means at worst every 10 weeks.


Good point - I just checked and giffgaff does it after 6 months. So, put a reminder in your diary to send a text message once every 5 months if you haven't used the phone otherwise!


----------



## GM (30 Dec 2020)

Getting ready for the last zoom quiz of the year. Wine opened, nibbles done, questions set, could be another late night.


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2020)

Bumped into my step brother while walking the dog and took the opportunity for a socially distanced catch up.

It seems Christmas did not go well. His missus spent £500 on a flash watch for his present, and accidentally gave it to the air ambulance with a load of clothes she'd cleared out of the wardrobe. Ooops!


----------



## oldwheels (30 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Good point - I just checked and giffgaff does it after 6 months. So, put a reminder in your diary to send a text message once every 5 months if you haven't used the phone otherwise!


I do not think a text message is enough. It has to be a voice call answered by the recipient.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I do not think a text message is enough. It has to be a voice call answered by the recipient.


Different networks have different terms. It is always possible to “work around” the rules.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Final ride of the year today. Just a 27 mile bimble round the local "main" roads, not the big ones but those the locals use to get from A to B to C - mainly bus routes which are always gritted. Busy enough to get gritted but not too busy to ride.
> 
> Interesting on the Kinesis with 35mm tyres at 60psi. Close to home we took in a couple of quiet lanes which are often icy. They were. The Kinesis held the road really well and gives a lot of confidence. Not that I'll be venturing out when it's icy but good to know the grip is there if needed.
> 
> Final total for the year is 7736 miles which I'm very happy with.


 You averaged over 21 miles per day , every day of the year ! I'm envious


----------



## 12boy (30 Dec 2020)

Perhaps not different from Arkansas where the toothbrush was invented. We know this because had it been anywhere else it would have been a "teethbrush". On the same lines what does a tornado in Kansas, a hurricane in Florida and a divorce in Alabama have in common?

Sure as hell, someone's going to lose a trailer.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2020)

@Paulus & @PaulSB & @anybody else
https://recycling.co.uk/recycling-mobile-phones/

Seems some charity shops not named on there will also take them.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Perhaps not different from Arkansas where the toothbrush was invented. We know this because had it been anywhere else it would have been a "teethbrush". On the same lines what does a tornado in Kansas, a hurricane in Florida and a divorce in Alabama have in common?
> 
> Sure as hell, someone's going to lose a trailer.



15th-16th century China
_"The first “toothbrush” (with bristles) was invented in China and was made of animal bone, bamboo and hog hair. The bristles were very hard._


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2020)




----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2020)

😩


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2020)




----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2020)

Morning. Very cold just now but supposed to lift then turn to sleet then rain later for a while.

Last day of my Marcothon Challenge.....probably just as well as I am nearly crippled! It's strangely addictive though and I am almost scared to stop. Lol. Even thought about trying to jog slowly up to our local reservoir tomorrow morning and time it for the first sunrise of 2021. Probably more sensible just to walk though, plus it depends what it's like underfoot as it gets colder up there.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I would love to help, but my memory isn't much cop these days and I can't find my dictionary to look up what that word means. I suppose I could Google it but I might end end up on some dodgy website. I've only just got over the shocking result of misspelling hotmail.com...!
> 
> 
> If you don't need to carry a delicate smartphone for Strava etc a dumb phone is good for taking on bike rides. They are very hard to break and the battery charge lasts a long time. Just get a SIM from a company like giffgaff, stick £10 worth of PAYG credit on it, put it a bag with your spare tube(s) and then forget about it apart from recharging it once a week or so.
> ...




I did that with an old phone and when I went to use it the credit had expired through lack of use.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2020)

Morning all, tier 4 starts here today is it worth getting out of bed for? It is certainly turbo weather today, currently -2 with snow and rain predicted.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2020)

I have risen!

Tier 4 here, and it makes absolutely zero difference whatsoever to my daily life.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Tier 4 here, and it makes absolutely zero difference whatsoever to my daily life.



Does to a hell of a lot of others though, like you I am not too effected but I worry about those that are. For sure though I stick to the rules and wish everyone else would.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2020)

Good morning folks, it looks like we are in need of a a plumber if I can get one, our boiler isn't holding pressure.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2020)

Morning. We have had a smattering of snow. Might still be a few snowflakes coming down as well. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> 15th-16th century China
> _"The first “toothbrush” (with bristles) was invented in China and was made of animal bone, bamboo and hog hair. The bristles were very hard._


The 1st toothbrush was invented by an Irish guy.
He actually invented the toilet brush and after the first use he thought "i have some food trapped in my teeth...... I wonder if "


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, it looks like we are in need of a a plumber if I can get one, our boiler isn't holding pressure.


I'm far from an expert but have a neighbour who is an absolute whizz. I had this problem a few years back and together we repressurised this system which solved the problem. 

It was a very simple operation but must say I'm very nervous of doing these things.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm far from an expert but have a neighbour who is an absolute whizz. I had this problem a few years back and together we repressurised this system which solved the problem.
> 
> It was a very simple operation but must say I'm very nervous of doing these things.



I'm having to repressurise ours every morning, leak or boiler problem.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

Good morning gentle folk.
We seem to have had a good load of the white stuff. Must have only just happened as the guy opposite leaves for work at 06.00ish and there are no tyre tracks.
Another heavy sleep......was in bed by 22 00 and woke about 07.00.
Was planning a short walk but yesterday it was treacherous so, with added snow it may be worse.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2020)

Good day. It's snowing - nothing major but snow. We planned to go for a decent walk but have to drive 3-4 miles to the start. It will be beautiful so I hope Mrs P is not dissuaded by this. Forecast for 10.00 onwards is good.

We are Tier 4. I've read the rules. The only change for me is riding in pairs, groups kicked in to touch for a while.

No 1 son is returning my hybrid later today. Not sure if this is permitted, probably not but I have to get the bike fettled in time for No 3 son to begin commuting on Monday.

No other plans. There's still debate over seeing the New Year in. For Mrs P, being Scottish, it's a big deal. I'm inclined to go to bed but feel I shouldn't leave her to celebrate alone.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm having to repressurise ours every morning, leak or boiler problem.


Ah, yes that's a plumber problem. Good luck. 🤞


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm far from an expert but have a neighbour who is an absolute whizz. I had this problem a few years back and together we repressurised this system which solved the problem.
> 
> It was a very simple operation but must say I'm very nervous of doing these things.


I have 2 valve/tap type thingies beneath the boiler. When the pressure drops I open both, wait till the needle reaches the black then close them. No idea if this is common to all heating systems.


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2020)

Good morning all. 
It's very frosty here.
Out soon to drop MrsP at Barnet hospital as she has an appointment in the Xray department to take images of her feet. She is showing signs of arthritis, and has the pain also.

Then the usual dog walking and other stuff that needs doing.

I had some more bad news this morning. Another ex colleague from work died last night from covid complications. He retired about 6 years ago.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dickyknees (31 Dec 2020)

Bore da pawb. 

Dry and cold here at the moment although the Met Office has a yellow snow and ice warning. 🥶

Now that could be a lot of yellow snow!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2020)

A bit of the white stuff here


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. It's snowing - nothing major but snow. We planned to go for a decent walk but have to drive 3-4 miles to the start. It will be beautiful so I hope Mrs P is not dissuaded by this. Forecast for 10.00 onwards is good.
> 
> We are Tier 4. I've read the rules. The only change for me is riding in pairs, groups kicked in to touch for a while.
> 
> ...


New year (for various reasons) has never really meant anything to us.
The idiots next door used to think it was great fun to go outside at midnight, see how how loud they could shout and sing........sod any neighbours with kids in bed. Their kids have all left now so they have stopped doing it.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have 2 valve/tap type thingies beneath the boiler. When the pressure drops I open both, wait till the needle reaches the black then close them. No idea if this is common to all heating systems.


Yes, I have a similar set up but only one tap on our modern combi boiler. It's very simple but I get really nervous of doing it. Daft, I know.

Same with electricity, this is really scary stuff. Even for the very simplest stuff I turn it off at the consumer unit even though I know exactly how to isolate each ring.

My neighbour, highly qualified electrical engineer, did extremely important stuff for BNF, will wander in, poke magic, light-up thingies at wires and declare "you need a new doofer." Later I buy a doofer, he fits it, power on, I hold the steps. 😄


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I have a similar set up but only one tap on our modern combi boiler. It's very simple but I get really nervous of doing it. Daft, I know.
> 
> Same with electricity, this is really scary stuff. Even for the very simplest stuff I turn it off at the consumer unit even though I know exactly how to isolate each ring.
> 
> My neighbour, highly qualified electrical engineer, did extremely important stuff for BNF, will wander in, poke magic, light-up thingies at wires and declare "you need a new roofer." Later I buy a doofer, he fits it, power on, I hold the steps. 😄


Oh that is me......really.
Some years ago we had a problem with the electrics on the gas oven ie it was "only" the LED clock.........so I opened it up. Truthfully, I recall flying backwards, 12 feet and sliding down the wall


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> New year (for various reasons) has never really meant anything to us.
> The idiots next door used to think it was great fun to go outside at midnight, see how how loud they could shout and sing........sod any neighbours with kids in bed. Their kids have all left now so they have stopped doing it.


We usually have a rare old shindig with neighbours and friends. Great fun. This year sitting around waiting for midnight only emphasises what a shoot year it's been.

The people we should be singing and hugging with are literally spread over the six houses along our terrace. One house width is the closest. ☹️


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2020)

.......and if I am holding the steps they have to be wooden otherwise I want rubber soled footwear.......

😄😄😄


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> A bit of the white stuff here
> 
> View attachment 566356






Our back garden.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Ah, yes that's a plumber problem. Good luck. 🤞



Plumber booked for Wednesday


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I have 2 valve/tap type thingies beneath the boiler. When the pressure drops I open both, wait till the needle reaches the black then close them. No idea if this is common to all heating systems.



Same as ours, but should only need topping up every few months not daily, nice receptionist at the plumbers say they are prioritizing people with no heating or hot water, which is fair enough and why I'm waiting to Wednesday.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Same as ours, but should only need topping up every few months not daily, nice receptionist at the plumbers say they are prioritizing people with no heating or hot water, which is fair enough and why I'm waiting to Wednesday.


What I can't understand is..... if you top it up then a day later it needs doing again, where has that water gone


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2020)

Just waiting for the fog to clear before going for a ride. Fog is the only weather I won't ride in, because of the tin-box-twits.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2020)

Morning all 

Had to repressurise our CH when we got back yesterday, to get it to fire up.
Well done DaveR on getting a plumber to come out on Wednesday. Virtually impossible to get one to even answer the phone around here.


----------



## Blue (31 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Oh that is me......really.
> Some years ago we had a problem with the electrics on the gas oven ie it was "only" the LED clock.........so I opened it up. *Truthfully, I recall flying backwards, 12 feet and sliding down the wall *


I remember that happening to me in my teens when the electric cooker in my parents house developed a fault - I presume these appliances take a lot of power from the system.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2020)

The Marcothon posts are tumbling in on Facebook of people finishing their month, keeping me occupied. What a great and supportive community it has been. Sorry to say this on a cycling forum, but I honestly think runners in general are friendlier and more supportive of each other!


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Same as ours, but should only need topping up every few months not daily, nice receptionist at the plumbers say they are prioritizing people with no heating or hot water, which is fair enough and why I'm waiting to Wednesday.



We had a similar problem, a few years ago, with an elderly Volkera Combi Boiler (since replaced).

I was having to "top-up" the pressure every day.

"Central Heating Man" explained there is a a sort of pressure reservoir, in the innards of the boiler, he showed me, it was a metal dinner plate sized thing, and, it had what looked like a bicycle inner tube valve on it. "The man" used a thing like a bicycle pump to re-pressurise it, and said, "if that does to work, you will need a new pressure reservoir. We had a "parts and labour" annual agreement, so, it made no difference to me (except the inevitable wait for parts). Anyway, it worked, and boiler lasted another 4-5 years before replacement with our current Worcester-Bosch Condensing Boiler, complete with 10 year warranty (which may well outlast us). 

Good luck, not the weather to have no heating!


----------



## Blue (31 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> The Marcothon posts are tumbling in on Facebook of people finishing their month, keeping me occupied. What a great and supportive community it has been. Sorry to say this on a cycling forum, but I honestly think runners in general are friendlier and more supportive of each other!


As someone who has been in both running and cycling clubs I would guess that it's the nature of the group activity that may generate that. Runners tend to run in a tight bunch and chat with everyone in the group. Cyclists tend to just be 2 abreast and may not mix so much with anyone other than their usual 'sidekick'. Just a thought.


----------



## Blue (31 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 566359
> 
> Our back garden.


We don't have any snow here but the Belfast and Antrim hills opposite us have a light dusting down to sea level.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Dec 2020)

Good Morning All, no further snow overnight but it started again about an hour ago. Falling steadily now but forecast to turn to rain by afternoon.
Caught up with the finale of Black Narcissus last night, interesting characters and I enjoyed the scenery. I think what it was lacking though was a few midwives. I can see it now, as the nuns of St Nonnatus head off to Mopu for next year’s Christmas Special.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2020)

I'm up again  another  one too


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm having to repressurise ours every morning, leak or boiler problem.


Same in the Kog home , Ive diagnosed my problem as a split diaphragm in the pressure vessel . Mrs Kog reluctant to have outsiders in the home. So the morning top up continues. dave r just seen your later post 
“receptionist “ my plumber/ heating man is a one man in van outfit so I speak to him directly. my boiler is not a combi , old style with separate hot water tank.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The 1st toothbrush was invented by an Irish guy.
> He actually invented the toilet brush and after the first use he thought "i have some food trapped in my teeth...... I wonder if "


Did he use the one he'd made for the leprechauns when the idea entered his head?


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2020)

Well......that's a first!
Been away in the van for a week, eating and drinking in pubs nearly every day and I'm exactly the same weight this morning as I was when we went. 
Thought I would be at least 3lb heavier.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm having to repressurise ours every morning, leak or boiler problem.


What's the pressure gauge, on the boiler, showing.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's the pressure gauge, on the boiler, showing.



Represurized to 1.5 bar and it goes down to between 1/2 and 3/4 bar by the following morning


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> What I can't understand is..... if you top it up then a day later it needs doing again, where has that water gone



Thats the question, no puddles or wet joints, no dark stains on ceilings, I'm guessing its in the boiler or its under the floor some where.


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Very cold just now but supposed to lift then turn to sleet then rain later for a while.
> 
> Last day of my Marcothon Challenge.....probably just as well as I am nearly crippled! It's strangely addictive though and I am almost scared to stop. Lol. Even thought about trying to jog slowly up to our local reservoir tomorrow morning and time it for the first sunrise of 2021. Probably more sensible just to walk though, plus it depends what it's like underfoot as it gets colder up there.




Well done Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Well done Mo.


Ta, glad I've been out as the rain is hitting cold roads and turning to ice now. Few folk posting it's treacherous out.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> We had a similar problem, a few years ago, with an elderly Volkera Combi Boiler (since replaced).
> 
> I was having to "top-up" the pressure every day.
> 
> ...



I've come across that problem before, in a previous house, as long as I can keep represurizing this one we have heat and hot water, if it goes compleatly then we're knackered, but the plumber has said that if that happens then ring again and we'll get someone out ASAP.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> if it goes compleatly


blimey, is it that old ?


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> Represurized to 1.5 bar and it goes down to between 1/2 and 3/4 bar by the following morning


Had a quick look at the manual, for the one here. Suggests a leak in the system, or in the diaphragm(in the boiler).

Does bleeding the radiators help. The other suggestion being close each one off in turn, and see if anything changes.

Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Ta, glad I've been out as the rain is hitting cold roads and turning to ice now. Few folk posting it's treacherous out.


It is treacherous here for sure Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2020)

Starting to think I'll just put up with my storage heaters......at least they just work and don't require maintenance!


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Had a quick look at the manual, for the one here. Suggests a leak in the system, or in the diaphragm(in the boiler).
> 
> Does bleeding the radiators help. The other suggestion being close each one off in turn, and see if anything changes.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted soon.



I'm thinking boiler problem, theres no obvious leaks, and the radiators have been bled.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> blimey, is it that old ?



12 year old boiler, if it goes completely its no hot water and we're relying on the gas fire in the lounge for heat.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2020)

dickyknees said:


> Bore da pawb.
> 
> Dry and cold here at the moment although the Met Office has a yellow snow and ice warning. 🥶
> 
> ...


Lough Derg is wrong shape!


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I've come across that problem before, in a previous house, as long as I can keep represurizing this one we have heat and hot water, if it goes compleatly then we're knackered, but the plumber has said that if that happens then ring again and we'll get someone out ASAP.



Expansion vessel/diaphram fault if it is losing pressure with no obvious sign of a leak. We have one in the boiler and another one in the system, the external one we can pump up not that it has ever needed doing. The one in the boiler went at 9 or 10 years.


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> Same in the Kog home , Ive diagnosed my problem as a split diaphragm in the pressure vessel . Mrs Kog reluctant to have outsiders in the home. So the morning top up continues. dave r just seen your later post
> “receptionist “ my plumber/ heating man is a one man in van outfit so I speak to him directly. my boiler is not a combi , old style with separate hot water tank.


 
We have just had a new boiler fitted . Not a combi.Dosent have a pressure gauge or as far as I am aware need topping up Don’t know much about gas boilers .Just wondering if the boilers referred to are different.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

DIVORCE...... SOME WEIRD SPLITS.
Our neighbours 2 doors away are getting divorced. We had no idea there was a problem although tbh he is quite surly so we won't really chat.
Anyway......... the point is that they have an 8 year old daughter AND 3 dogs.
She is taking the 3 dogs and leaving him with the daughter.........that's what I find weird


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> DIVORCE...... SOME WEIRD SPLITS.
> Our neighbours 2 doors away are getting divorced. We had no idea there was a problem although tbh he is quite surly so we won't really chat.
> Anyway......... the point is that they have an 8 year old daughter AND 3 dogs.
> She is taking the 3 dogs and leaving him with the daughter.........that's what I find weird


Sounds like my kind of woman 🐶


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2020)

Just back from a lovely but cold 2 1/2 hour walk across the fields and woods.
MrsP's xray took all of 10 minutes, in and out.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2020)

My Xmas present from the eldest lad has finaly got here, my Good Lady is threatening to confiscate the Pontefract Cakes.


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2020)

I love liquorice


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> My Xmas present from the eldest lad has finaly got here, my Good Lady is threatening to confiscate the Pontefract Cakes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 566378


MrsD is on her way......you had better hide them or eat them quickly


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> DIVORCE...... SOME WEIRD SPLITS.
> Our neighbours 2 doors away are getting divorced. We had no idea there was a problem although tbh he is quite surly so we won't really chat.
> Anyway......... the point is that they have an 8 year old daughter AND 3 dogs.
> She is taking the 3 dogs and leaving him with the daughter.........that's what I find weird


We had a similar “parting of the ways”, between our next door neighbours.

We are not exactly friends, but, did chat to them occasionally.
One day, “he” just disappeared, haven’t seen him since.

there is no freshly dug up areas in their garden, so, I assume they have split


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2020)

I've been shopping the last for the year  
and had a belated Christmas gift from my nephew £75 gift voucher from Amazon


----------



## oldwheels (31 Dec 2020)

No snow here and got out on the trike at last for a final run this year. Temp 6.3C but a brisk northerly wind which is good in some respects as I get a push up most of the hills and run back down against it but there are small hills on the way back and with a head wind it is a reasonable push. Some ice by the roadside but nothing serious and the roads are clear.
A pair of Mallards have appeared on the loch for the winter but no other birds to be seen.
Tomorrow and the following few days forecast to be sunny but still north wind. I would normally be away to get some longer mainland runs in but covid stops that as we are still level 3 but mainland level 4.
Breakdown in communication between GP, surgery office and pharmacy means a prescription which was supposed to be sent from Salen as the only GP doing phone calls seems to be there has vanished somewhere. Since the item is not in stock it will be Wednesday before the next delivery.
Somehow I have mislaid a torch which normally lives just inside my front door. You would think such a thing would be easy to find. Fortunately I have small torches stashed in various places around the house so it can be replaced until it appears from wherever I left it. Senility strikes again.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> My Xmas present from the eldest lad has finaly got here, my Good Lady is threatening to confiscate the Pontefract Cakes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 566378


I'll have the sprogs. Don't like the others though.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2020)

I hope the plumber sorts you out pretty quickly, @dave r.

If you remember, I had a boiler repair done a few months ago. The engineer said at the time that there might be other problems and we'd just have to see.

It turned out that my CH system has a pressure leak too. I had to repressurise it a few days after the original repair and had intended to arrange a second visit but the pressure held up well that time. It lasted about 3 weeks before I could see _any _pressure drop on the gauge, then there was a very slow drop for about 1.5 weeks. It got down to about 0.75 bar and then it lost what was left overnight.

I have been through this cycle twice now so it seems consistent. Obviously, the fault needs sorting out but I don't want to be told that a new boiler is required in the middle of winter so, if I can, I will limp through to the spring this way and get it sorted out then.

Another reason is that the engineer seemed completely unaware of the Covid-19 situation. No mask, no sanitiser, no hand-washing... I'd rather have my jabs _before _letting him back into the house!

I'm quite intrigued by how this fault is manifesting itself. I have all sorts of theories, but I should find out for sure once the system has been seen to again.

I've been watching videos by central heating engineers explaining how the different parts of the system work. Interesting stuff.

I watched my engineer (from a good distance!) repressurising the expansion vessel . The vessel has a Shraeder (car tyre type) valve on the side of it and he used a floor pump to top it up to 1.0 bar. The pump was very similar to my bicycle track pump, only the hose was about 4 times as long so it could easily reach boilers mounted high on walls. It strikes me now that the Shraeder valve itself might have a slow leak. I've had that on bicycle inner tube valves. Some of the engineers in the videos sprayed a soapy liquid into the end of the valve. Any leaks would show up as bubbles. I don't remember my guy doing that. If he does it again, I'll make sure that he checks the valve. It might be possible to replace a faulty valve, but otherwise it might mean a new expansion vessel.

If the expansion tank lost pressure then putting more water on the other side of the diaphragm _would _increase the pressure again but would be putting more stress on the diaphragm, and also there wouldn't be so much of an air cushion to absorb water expansion. (The reason for having the expansion vessel is that the water in the CH system expands when hot. Old-fashioned systems were '_open_' so that was not a problem. Modern systems are '_sealed_' so without the expansion tank, pipes might burst, or joints between pipes be pushed apart.)

I haven't been able to find any water leaks anywhere so I don't think there are any holes in radiators or pipes, but for the pressure to leak that slowly it would only take a minute pinprick of a hole so maybe leaking water would NOT be evident.

Anyway, enough of me rambling on about things that most of you are probably not interested in...

Time for me to get back to working on my game. I had it set up to work well on my phone, but it then occurred to me that there would be a problem with phones with different screens. A few tests showed that indeed to be the case. I spent a day getting thoroughly confused by pixel densities, aspect ratios, virtual viewports, automatic stretch modes... I THINK I cracked the problem at about 02:00 today but I want to carry out more tests after a few hours sleep. I only own one suitable phone, and at some point it will have to be tested on other phones, but for now I am emulating them on my laptop. (Oops, there I go again... Cruel people might say that I am _ALWAYS _rambling on about things that most of you are probably not interested in!







)


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2020)

Oh, I forgot to mention...

If you frequently repressurise (top up the water in) the CH system you will gradually dilute the anti-corrosion additive in the system. At some point there will not be enough to stop the corrosion and you could end up with a totally knackered system!

Some systems may not be designed for you to leave the repressurising hose in place between repressurisations and it may be illegal to. The reason is that there is a risk of bacteria*** building up in the loop and getting into the domestic water supply.

*** E.g. the bug that causes Legionnaire's Disease!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I did that with an old phone and when I went to use it the credit had expired through lack of use.


I checked... With giffgaff, sending/receiving one text or making/receiving one call every 6 months not only keeps the SIM active, but also the remaining credit on that account.

So my advice for an emergency phone is - use a cheapo dumb phone, request a free giffgaff*** SIM *HERE*, buy a £10 PAYG top-up, make diary entry reminders to send 1 text every 5.5 months, and to recharge the phone every week or so. 

*** Similar deals are available on other networks. Check network coverage in your area. Giffgaff piggybacks the O2 network which is good here. My family and I have had problems with other networks in Hebden Bridge and Todmorden.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Dec 2020)

As forecast, our morning snow has now turned to very unpleasant rain. Blades of grass starting to appear as the white stuff gets washed away. It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2020)

Instead of relaxing with an ale or two, MrsP decided to take the bedroom curtains down and add a lining curtain to them.-------------

I have just spent the last hour and a half replacing the curtain track as she pulled the whole lot down, breaking all the brackets in the process. 
Her excuse is that as she is a short arse she couldn't reach across the chest of drawers 

Lucky I had just the right amount of spare brackets, as the track is 30+ years old.

Now time for tea.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2020)

The outside temperature is just on freezing 0c  so I've cancelled my walk today see what tomorrow brings


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2020)

I've been looking at mieages for this year, I've ridden more than I've driven, car mileage stands at 3817 miles and bike miles stand at 4802 miles.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2020)

I did 935 miles in the car with 77 trips and only went to the garage to buy petrol four times and still have 3/4 of a tank left


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2020)

@Mo1959 - congratulations. Fantastic effort 🥂🥂


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2020)

So we've been for a good walk. Mrs P has decided to start a 1000 piece jigsaw.........she says we have to finish it this year. 😳

A local reservoir on our walk......


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been looking at mieages for this year, I've ridden more than I've driven, car mileage stands at 3817 miles and bike miles stand at 4802 miles.



I might have swam further than I cycled this year.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So we've been for a good walk. Mrs P has decided to start a 1000 piece jigsaw.........she says we have to finish it this year. 😳
> 
> A local reservoir on our walk......
> View attachment 566442



I reckon if Mo had a swim in that all the aches and pain would go.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So we've been for a good walk. Mrs P has decided to start a 1000 piece jigsaw.........she says we have to finish it this year. 😳
> 
> A local reservoir on our walk......
> View attachment 566442


Lovely! Would like to go up to our local Loch Turret reservoir which sits at the foot of Ben Chonzie so very scenic too, but I suspect it might be icy.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loch_Turret


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I reckon if Mo had a swim in that all the aches and pain would go.


Except I swim so badly I would droon!


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> 12 year old boiler, if it goes completely its no hot water and we're relying on the gas fire in the lounge for heat.




Had my boiler replaced aprox four weeks ago as my the lady who normally does the annual service found part required was now obsolete She couldn’t fit a replace for two weeks She was recommending a Combi which I didn’t want as I would have lost the use of the power shower which works independently of the heating and water heating system
Went to the Boxt web site Decided to go with them All done on their website Send them photos of current system including pipe work .Finished up with virtually a new system.Water and heating operated.independently Programmed different daily operating times for both water and heating Wireless room thermostat and thermostat valves on radiators.

With the old system I could only heat wate independently of the heating system otherwise il running the heating meant heating water as well.Now I can heat the water on a different timings to heating.
I ordered the boiler and it was fitted and up and running two days later. The biggest difference I have noticed is on gas usage The water heating is programmed to come on at 7.30 AM off at 9 Am back on 12.00for 1 hour on again at 5pm for 2 hours.At this time of the year with my old system I had to have heating and water working together 

I have no connection with Boxt other than a very satisfied customer.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2020)

I'm going to have a doze. I may get diverted to jigsaw duty after this. I always get a smile and a laugh in here - thanks to you all. So......

*Happy and Safe New Year to you all. Let's hope 2021 is better!! *

🥂💥🥂


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm going to have a doze. I may get diverted to jigsaw duty after this. I always get a smile and a laugh in here - thanks to you all. So......
> 
> *Happy and Safe New Year to you all. Let's hope 2021 is better!! *
> 
> 🥂💥🥂


I doubt if I will bother waiting up so all the best.


----------



## 12boy (31 Dec 2020)

Supposed to be 1C with 15 mph winds. If that happens I will maybe get a ride in. Other than the daily stretches and core I am sanding down a seat post so it will fit in my balefill Bianchi and maybe rebuild the rear wheel and even redish it a bit. I am trying to take my time with this as I have a mtn bike already and this is mainly therapy and something to do. It's fairly clear at this time of year why so many people migrate to the warm southern states for December through March. Surprisingly, Minneapolia Minnesota has a great rep as a bike friendly place with many riding year around. Still further south than the UK but cold and dark enough to make Wyoming seem pleasant by comparison. Casper averages 220 sunny days a year and 79 with some kind of precipitation. It does cool down and get windy for 5 months of the year. From reading your posts your precipation days are much higher. And based on my limited experience, damper climates feel hotter when hot and colder when cold.
Hasta luego, amigos.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I doubt if I will bother waiting up so all the best.



I should be able to stay awake as long as they bring it forward to 7pm.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> I should be able to stay awake as long as they bring it forward to 7pm.


I see it’s Susan Calman that’s doing the Hogmanay programme up here. I like her but the telly is rubbish up till then so doubt I will bother.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I see it’s Susan Calman that’s doing the Hogmanay programme up here. I like her but the telly is rubbish up till then so doubt I will bother.



She is brilliant.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2020)

Well...

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hxQVuVvOTNE


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2020)

screenman said:


> She is brilliant.


I don’t do celebs normally, but I would love to meet her to see if she is as genuine and lovely as she comes across.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Dec 2020)

We are staying up as usual 

Normally to see the New Year in but this time is is mostly to make sure the old one s**s off!

Anyway - no ride today as the road was far too icy and it was bleedin' freezin'
I am not trying riding on ice with road tyres - I tried falling off a couple of years ago and decided it was not a hobby worth pursuing!


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2020)

No plans here to stay up, we don't usually. At the moment my Good Lady is watching Paint Your Waggon.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> We are staying up as usual
> 
> Normally to see the New Year in but this time is is mostly to make sure the old one s**s off!
> 
> ...


Totally agree, and apart from spiked tyres, nothing else seems to make much difference. I have come off on road tyres and wide mountain bike tyres. Both times I was down before I had a chance to do anything so it’s just not worth it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> damper climates feel hotter when hot and colder when cold.


I can vouch for the second part of that but I wouldn’t know about the first !


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Dec 2020)

We’ll not be staying up, we rarely do.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I doubt if I will bother waiting up so all the best.


No reason for me to wait up either as thoroughly scunnered with this year and at best another 3 or 4 months of the same.
We use to have a really spectacular fireworks display best seen from the Main St and the whole town seemed to be there, all with the appropriate drinkables and much happy consumption with old friends. There was a ceilidh which did not start until after the bells and all the boats in blowing their horns. 
It was a real community in those days.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> my Good Lady is watching Paint Your Waggon.


Like watching paint dry then


----------



## gavroche (31 Dec 2020)

We won't be staying up either. Go to bed in 2020 and wake up in 2021, just another day in a new year.


----------



## GM (31 Dec 2020)

Happy New Year folks!... Thanks for the good humour and banter, here's to another safe year 🥂


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2020)

I'll be ignoring the NY fuss (as usual), going to bed about 04:00 (as usual), and going to sleep about 05:00 (as usual).

I'll wake up in the NY at about 10:00 feeling more tired than when I went to sleep (as usual), have some breakfast, and then start doing my usual things...

Well, Lidl will be shut so I won't be going shopping, but I'm sure that I will animate some sprites about my laptop screen and call in here to see who got up before I went to bed, who decided that 5 kgs of ice in their bath didn't get the water cold enough, who thinks that Boris is the best thing since sliced bread, and who thinks that sliced bread is the work of Satan!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> I did 935 miles in the car with 77 trips and only went to the garage to buy petrol four times and still have 3/4 of a tank left


Is it even worth the expense of a car for that?

I would have thought that it gets to the point where it would be cheaper to use taxis, or hire a car now and then when you _really _needed one?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'll be ignoring the NY fuss (as usual), going to bed about 04:00 (as usual), and going to sleep about 05:00 (as usual).
> 
> I'll wake up in the NY at about 10:00 feeling more tired than when I went to sleep (as usual), have some breakfast, and then start doing my usual things...
> 
> Well, Lidl will be shut so I won't be going shopping, but I'm sure that I will animate some sprites about my laptop screen and call in here to see who got up before I went to bed, who decided that 5 kgs of ice in their bath didn't get the water cold enough, who thinks that Boris is the best thing since sliced bread, and who thinks that sliced bread is the work of Satan!


No doubt I will be up as you are going to bed but I think I will just be walking for a few days to give the running legs a rest. Depending on the weather and underfoot conditions, I might try and time a walk to a high point and catch the first sunrise of 2021.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Is it even worth the expense of a car for that?
> 
> I would have thought that it gets to the point where it would be cheaper to use taxis, or hire a car now and then when you _really _needed one?


 
The trouble is fishing and kayaking, fishing is usually over night and at the spare of a moment and kayaking I would need a car with a roof rack and can be messy at time mud ect and the smell of fish and bait does not go well with car hire companys.
Insurance and VED is only £425 per year or £8 a week and it's there at my beck and call, the car owes me nothing and only worth about £500 if I'm lucky so I'll just keep it


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> No plans here to stay up, we don't usually. At the moment my Good Lady is watching Paint Your Waggon.




I have distant memory of going to new year parties and coming home at day break Now I go to bed at10.30 and wake up at midnight and muttering unprintable oaths about fireworks Grumpy old git

Happy new year one and all See not really a grumpy old git,


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> The trouble is fishing and kayaking, fishing is usually over night and at the spare of a moment and kayaking I would need a car with a roof rack and can be messy at time mud ect and the smell of fish and bait does not go well with car hire companys.
> Insurance and VED is only £425 per year or £8 a week and it's there at my beck and call, the car owes me nothing and only worth about £500 if I'm lucky so I'll just keep it


I’ve barely used mine this year, but also loathe to part with it. In fact, since brimming the tank with petrol way back in spring, the gauge has barely moved! Hopefully if things have improved by late spring/early summer, I might have the occasional jaunt.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2020)

Fog didn't clear today so no ride. Tomorrow not looking any better


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> No doubt I will be up as you are going to bed but I think I will just be walking for a few days to give the running legs a rest. Depending on the weather and underfoot conditions, I might try and time a walk to a high point and catch the first sunrise of 2021.


Mo......what sort of time do you go to bed??


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo......what sort of time do you go to bed??


Usually around 11 or so. If I go any earlier I find it harder than ever to sleep. Usually takes over an hour to get to sleep and often awake again by 4. Just don’t seem to get tired now.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2020)

oldwheels said:


> No reason for me to wait up either as thoroughly scunnered with this year and at best another 3 or 4 months of the same.
> We use to have a really spectacular fireworks display best seen from the Main St and the whole town seemed to be there, all with the appropriate drinkables and much happy consumption with old friends. There was a ceilidh which did not start until after the bells and all the boats in blowing their horns.
> *It was a real community in those days.*


They've been missing for a few years, but this year has shown just how bad it has got.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Mo......what sort of time do you go to bed??


Why do you need/want to know that Dave.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2020)




----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2020)

It's bloody freezing here down to -3c and foggy too less than 50 yards
I've got a cup of tea and a mince pie then going to bed, good night


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Usually around 11 or so. If I go any earlier I find it harder than ever to sleep. Usually takes over an hour to get to sleep and often awake again by 4. Just don’t seem to get tired now.


Similar to me except I do sleep.....a bit too heavy most nights.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why do you need/want to know that Dave.


Nothing pervy Classic.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2020)

I am off to bed shortly.
I sincerely wish you all a good 2021.
Love and beat wishes to everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am off to bed shortly.
> I sincerely wish you all a good 2021.
> Love and beat wishes to everyone


...and to you. Here’s hoping it’s an awful lot better than this year!


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2020)

I shall shortly be popping a bottle of English sparkling wine to celebrate.
Will be in bed before midnight.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2020)

We have watched "Death to 2020" on Netflix. It's a Charlie Brooker film, very good, very dark, very funny for me and Mrs P

Depends entirely on your sense of humour.........

.......jigsaw can wait till tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2020)

Dirk said:


> I shall shortly be popping a bottle of English sparkling wine to celebrate.
> Will be in bed before midnight.



I have a bottle of champagne chilling. Mrs P said we shouldn't waste champagne on 2020 so it's Prosecco for us. 😄


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Nothing pervy Classic.


I never said there was!


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Dec 2020)

Oh you lot are sooo Boring , I’m off to party with 50 of my closest friends. I don’t want you muttering I’m being irresponsible it would normally be 150 . See you on the 2nd , it will take me that long to recover From my partying .


----------



## gavroche (31 Dec 2020)

Well, I am still up. I have been on a video call to two of brothers as they are already in 2021. My wife, grand daughter and daughter are also up so I guess we will see the New Year in and then bed.
See you all tomorrow and I wish a much better year but most of all, an excellent health.
BONNE ANNEE TOUT LE MONDE.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2020)

Still awake here.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2021)

Somebody either thinks that crappy 2020 was actually worth celebrating or the next 6 months worth of Covid misery are because they are busy setting off lots of fireworks up the hill from here! Hopefully, not for scores of NY Eve party guests to enjoy...


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Somebody either thinks that crappy 2020 was actually worth celebrating or the next 6 months worth of Covid misery are because they are busy setting off lots of fireworks up the hill from here! Hopefully, not for scores of NY Eve party guests to enjoy...


They've been going off since 4pm yesterday, growing to a half hour display that straddled midnight.

Still the odd one being let off now.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> They've been going off since 4pm yesterday, growing to a half hour display that straddled midnight.
> 
> Still the odd one being let off now.


Yes, there were been odd ones going off from sunset, but the main barrage started here at midnight and continued for about 15 minutes.

Anyway, time for my Russian TV series on Netflix. *To the Lake* is an uplifting little tale about...

... a deadly pandemic and the fight for survival!


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, there were been odd ones going off from sunset, but the main barrage started here at midnight and continued for about 15 minutes.
> 
> Anyway, time for my Russian TV series on Netflix. *To the Lake* is an uplifting little tale about...
> 
> *... a deadly pandemic and the fight for survival!*


Sounds familiar.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Jan 2021)

Will head out on a 5.30am walk , no more sleep coming so just enjoying a big mug of tea and a slice of toast to warm up the system. Happy and Healthy New Year to all !! Take Care  Folks and stay safe this year


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Will head out on a 5.30am walk , no more sleep coming so just enjoying a big mug of tea and a slice of toast to warm up the system. Happy and Healthy New Year to all !! Take Care  Folks and stay safe this year


........same here. I was awake at 4 but lay for an hour but just get bored lying there wide awake. Having a coffee and considering where to walk.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2021)

Hello people and welcome to 2021. Everything is in black and white outside. Popped my head out the back door and it seems we are probably at 0⁰C or perhaps 1⁰.

Having a coffee, avoiding the jigsaw as if I look I'll never get to doze off again.

Nothing much planned for this year......


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, there were been odd ones going off from sunset, but the main barrage started here at midnight and continued for about 15 minutes.
> 
> Anyway, time for my Russian TV series on Netflix. *To the Lake* is an uplifting little tale about...
> 
> ... a deadly pandemic and the fight for survival!


Quite enjoyed that when I watched it during the first lockdown.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nothing much planned for this year......


Maybe safer not to make plans for a while yet!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jan 2021)

Good Morning and Happy New Year, let’s hope it’s a good one without any fear. Oh well, you can but dream.
Taking a leaf out of @Mo1959 ’s book, heading off for a walk while it’s still dark. Will have breakfast first though.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2021)

Morning all .
Went to bed early and was woken by a barrage at midnight. Might be my imagination but it seemed louder than normal......very surprising. 
MrsD got out of bed to watch and says it was a splendid show.......2 seperate shows actually.
Not a moan this.....just an observation. This virus has changed my sleep pattern. I sleep a lot more (to be expected) but I tend to get up quite early but then, around 10.00 I go back to bed and totally crash out for 2 hours ......very strange.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good Morning and Happy New Year, let’s hope it’s a good one without any fear. Oh well, you can but dream.
> Taking a leaf out of @Mo1959 ’s book, heading off for a walk while it’s still dark. Will have breakfast first though.


Ground is VERY slippery here. If its the same your way then do take care. That goes for you as well Mo.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2021)

Morning all, went back to sleep so late on duty this morning, only one large firework around here last night and it was one of our neighbours who lost his daughter a few years back, he like to send a message up to her every so often and we are not going to moan about him for that. Stay safe and let's hope for a brighter new year.

Now off to study what I read somewhere last night about the government deciding the gap between vaccination have will be 12 weeks, I hope not, whatever I am sure they will make a mess of things.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, and have a great new year one and all.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

There is one of those recap of 2020 news programmes on tv. The most pointless programme ever,seeing as were were all there and experienced it first hand.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2021)

Morning and a HAPPY New year to you all. Let's hope this year will be better than the last.

I am late on parade as I was nice and warm in bed.

We had a smattering of snow again last night. Not as much as yesterday though.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> Morning all, went back to sleep so late on duty this morning, only one large firework around here last night and it was one of our neighbours who lost his daughter a few years back, he like to send a message up to her every so often and we are not going to moan about him for that. Stay safe and let's hope for a brighter new year.
> 
> Now off to study what I read somewhere last night about the government deciding the gap between vaccination have will be 12 weeks, I hope not, whatever I am sure they will make a mess of things.



That was my concern, the researchers don’t just make up some arbitrary dosing regime and it seems like it is just a government tactic to be able to announce that they have inoculated “X” number of people by a certain date.
A rational part of me likes to think that they wouldn’t gamble with peoples health just to look to be doing something more effectively, but then I realise, yes, yes they would.
I’m just concerned that by increasing the time between doses they are risking the virus infecting people who had the first dose quite a while previously and with the efficacy tapering off the virus has a greater opportunity to mutate further.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jan 2021)

A Happy New Year to all. I do fear the future but hope for the best in 2021 and to get out of this prison.
No audible celebrations here but more light shows than for Christmas.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jan 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees. A very happy New Year to one and all. A special shout out to @Mo1959 for her inspirational Marcothon magnificence.
I’ve just registered for the 2021 “ Ride to the Sun” , an informal 100 miler from Carlisle to Crammond on 19th June. If it goes ahead and I’m able to take part it would be my first century ride.
I’m still lurgified at the moment and there’s a home testing kit winging it’s way to Mrs Tenkay and myself by post as we have no car anymore.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

Back from a chilly donder. I just went up our local hill that sits at the top of the town. Probably wise as it was still icy in bits up there, so the reservoir road would have been too icy being higher. Nice moon on the way up then just hung about long enough for dawn to break when I was up the top. Too cold to wait on the actual sunrise.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2021)

The camels are coming, six years ago we had just got back from Xmas in Fuerteventura.










Boxing Day camel ride.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jan 2021)

Good morning all, 
We actually stayed up and saw the new year in via Zoom with some friends and a couple of others from Perth Western Australia who were already in the new year but having breakfast. It was 08.00 there. 

It is dull and cold outside , so other than the usual dog walking we don't have any other things planned. Maybe a session on the turbo later.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Had a video call last night with 4 of our best mates, which was nice. 
Normally, we would all be physically together in one of our houses.
Well, at least B****t is out the way now, so that's one less thing to concentrate on for the Biased Broadcasting Corporation (joke).
Not made any firm plans or resolutions for this year.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> and a couple of others from Perth Western Australia


I've got an Aunt and a couple of cousins near there. Mandurah which I don't think is all that far from Perth?


----------



## Paulus (1 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got an Aunt and a couple of cousins near there. Mandurah which I don't think is all that far from Perth?


Just a little north of Perth, if I remember. There is a local train service to Mandurah.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Just a little north of Perth, if I remember. There is a local train service to Mandurah.


It's actually just South of Perth.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Jan 2021)

Merry Chri , Oh that was last week . Happy New Year All . I was cranking my self up to get out on the bike ,but it’s now sleeting . So now plan B go out to the velo cave and finish yesterdays 5 minute job on my boardman ,that so far has taken at least an hour.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> Morning all, went back to sleep so late on duty this morning, only one large firework around here last night and it was one of our neighbours who lost his daughter a few years back, he like to send a message up to her every so often and we are not going to moan about him for that. Stay safe and let's hope for a brighter new year.
> 
> *Now off to study what I read somewhere last night about the government deciding the gap between vaccination have will be 12 weeks, I hope not, whatever I am sure they will make a mess of things.*



Not a debate, just what I've been reading.

Yep, I heard this last night and didn't like it. I read the Pfizer vaccine gave 52% efficacy after the first dose and 95% after the second. This was published in the BMJ December 11th. Pfizer say the vaccine hasn't been tested for 12 weeks apart.

The Chief Medical Officers say the "great majority" of initial protection is provided by the first dose. OK if we're using Pfizer figures yes 52% is greater than 43% but in my view 95% in three weeks is a whole lot bigger!!! Think they're being economical with the truth on this.

Haven't seen anything about how the Oxford vaccine works.

I understand the logic over the delay but I'm not sure it's a good plan. Difficult.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jan 2021)

Happy Nude Year .....Opps wrong forum...............


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Not a debate, just what I've been reading.
> 
> Yep, I heard this last night and didn't like it. I read the Pfizer vaccine gave 52% efficacy after the first dose and 95% after the second. This was published in the BMJ December 11th. Pfizer say the vaccine hasn't been tested for 12 weeks apart.
> 
> ...


It seems almost a u-turn compared with the way they were so insistent that people went for their second one within the original time frame as it was so important. I can see some reasoning behind them wanting to get as many with a first dose as possible to maybe give some protection, but I hope it doesn't backfire in the long term with immunity being compromised in some way.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2021)

I have a feeling we could have more snow sometime today.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2021)

@Dave7 I've developed a sleep pattern similar to you. Sleeping 10.00pm to 3/4.00am, have a brew and read for 1/1.5 hours, then managing another couple of hours. Decided this is OK as I am at least getting more sleep.

I have a New Year decision.....not resolution as I won't necessarily keep it the whole time. I know my alcohol consumption has increased this year, I don't like this. Used to be Mrs P and I would have a drink together and I'd have the occasional solo beer or whisky. The last six months or so I've taken to having a whisky around 8.30pm. I plan to stop this and revert to my previous regime.

Fortunately it's Friday ........Friday is G&T night! 😂


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Nude Year .....Opps wrong forum...............


Love it.......😂😂 🥂


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jan 2021)

New sights for a new year.
A yacht about 35ft I guess heading down the Sound under spinnaker. With a good northerly wind they are making good time possibly to a yard to get work done.
We now have 2 ponies in the field opposite. The field was last used by a retired shepherd who kept a few sheep for show competition. Now one white pony who seems to expect attention from passers by and a small almost shetland size one with a contrasting light coloured mane. It seems to keep out of the public gaze and is difficult to spot. They are obviously not friends tho' no obvious animosity.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It seems almost a u-turn compared with the way they were so insistent that people went for their second one within the original time frame as it was so important. I can see some reasoning behind them wanting to get as many with a first dose as possible to maybe give some protection, but I hope it doesn't backfire in the long term with immunity being compromised in some way.


Very much agree with this. The other thing which disturbs me is all along my impression has been the medical people have stuck with their position/views and have only changed when new evidence emerges.

I've trusted and felt comforted by listening to these people. Such a quick about turn raises doubts about them I didn't have.

Hopefully the Oxford vaccine works differently.

Back to important things. I'm off to fettle the hybrid No 3 son plans to use for commuting. This is going to include fitting mudguards - the worst cycling related task I know 😂 😭😭😭


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Back to important things. I'm off to fettle the hybrid No 3 son plans to use for commuting. This is going to include fitting mudguards - the worst cycling related task I know 😂 😭😭😭


I'll probably hear you swearing from here!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a feeling we could have more snow sometime today.


We appear to have a good spell of dry, but cold weather to come.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> New sights for a new year.
> A yacht about 35ft I guess heading down the Sound under spinnaker. With a good northerly wind they are making good time possibly to a yard to get work done.
> We now have 2 ponies in the field opposite. The field was last used by a retired shepherd who kept a few sheep for show competition. Now one white pony who seems to expect attention from passers by and a small almost shetland size one with a contrasting light coloured mane. It seems to keep out of the public gaze and is difficult to spot. They are obviously not friends tho' no obvious animosity.


This reminds me one of my regular routes took me past a field with a mix of horses ponies and donkeys.
I had a change and didn’t use that route for a while. When I went back that way , horses ponies donkeys and a Mule . So definitely no animosity in that field .


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Very much agree with this. The other thing which disturbs me is all along my impression has been the medical people have stuck with their position/views and have only changed when new evidence emerges.
> 
> I've trusted and felt comforted by listening to these people. Such a quick about turn raises doubts about them I didn't have.
> 
> ...


I fitted after market mudguards to my Brommie, the instructions said to remove the rear wheel to make things more easily accessible. 
The rear wheel on a Brommie looks a bit daunting until you’ve done it a few times, so I spent an age faffing about with the wheel still in situ.
When I swapped out the mudguards on Mrs Tenkays Brommie I took the wheel off and it took me half the time.


----------



## The Rover (1 Jan 2021)

Morning, happy new year to everyone.

Last night was booze free for me, I’ve worked quite a few night shifts on NYEs over the years and always moaned about missing out but I’m really losing my appetite for beer although I do like a G&T. I had waaaay too much in Xmas day and didn’t like feeling shattered for the following few days.
Overall Happy to see the end of last year, it might have brought me retirement but not in the expected manner.

The boy and I are taking a sledge to a nearby hill later for some action! Well him not me, still can’t risk injury to my shoulder. Oscar the dog loves the snow so he’ll come as well.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2021)

Well, I don't know how I managed it but I've started this year 2oz lighter than I started last year.
Must be my patented 'beer and fish & chip' diet.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2021)

I am slowly getting rid of the flab. About 10 pounds lost. Another 10 to go. I don't mind losing it ounce by ounce and long as the figures go down and not up


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am slowly getting rid of the flab. About 10 pounds lost. Another 10 to go. I don't mind losing it ounce by ounce and long as the figures go down and not up


I was doing ok but think I over ate a bit when I was doing all the running. You don't need as much extra food as you think just because you are doing a bit of exercise. Must get a grip and get it back down. I feel so much better when I do.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2021)

We watched the final part of Living in Monaco last night.
Staggering. Obscene but captivating.
The annual yacht show had people paying £200M . They are a thing of beauty but REALLY?
then the estate agent was showing people around a new apartment. Because it didn't have sea views it was only £23M.
Those people are not real.........literally. there were so many plastic lips and boobs on show


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Not a debate, just what I've been reading.
> 
> Yep, I heard this last night and didn't like it. I read the Pfizer vaccine gave 52% efficacy after the first dose and 95% after the second. This was published in the BMJ December 11th. Pfizer say the vaccine hasn't been tested for 12 weeks apart.
> 
> ...


It'd be going against the Emergency Usage Agreement granted, if they change the dosage period. Set of rules to be followed for use, changed overnight if it happens.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am slowly getting rid of the flab. About 10 pounds lost. Another 10 to go. I don't mind losing it ounce by ounce and long as the figures go down and not up



Well done.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> It'd be going against the Emergency Usage Agreement granted, if they change the dosage period. Set of rules to be followed for use, changed overnight if it happens.


Hope they are not playing politics with peoples lives!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am slowly getting rid of the flab. About 10 pounds lost. Another 10 to go. I don't mind losing it ounce by ounce and long as the figures go down and not up


Frightened of asking where you lost it


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Frightened of asking where you lost it


Hope she doesn't loose too much or they won't fit!


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope they are not playing politics with peoples lives!


Supply issue?


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jan 2021)

I've just been reading a fascinating article about slime mould, not a new brand of sealant for tubeless tyres but the stuff that exists in nature.
Evidently they are sometimes mistaken for Fungi but are actually a type of amoeba, possessing no neurons never mind brains.
A group of Japanese researchers were doing various experiments and one of them had the idea to take a Petri dish and place tiny pieces of oatmeal at places on the surface of the dish that corresponded with the stations on the Tokyo transport network.
The slime mould grew and died back over a period of time and eventually recreated the transport network, essentially finding the optimum routes.
There's a lot more in the article, discussing the slime mould matrix as resembling to some extent the cosmic web of galaxies, dust clouds and dark matter.
It's sometimes easy to get into a routine familiar thoughts and interests, I find reading about subjects that are outside my usual interests tends to freshen up my general outlook and gets me pondering on things anew.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2021)

A pleasant walk this morn.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Frightened of asking where you lost it



Don't worry. My bloomers still fit


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope she doesn't loose too much or they won't fit!
> 
> View attachment 566590




They look a bit small to me


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> A pleasant walk this morn.
> 
> View attachment 566591
> 
> ...


Is he pure lab or a retriever cross?


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2021)

Pure Field Labrador, so a touch slimmer, longer limbed and more athletic than an English or Show Lab. 5 generations pedigree, 54 high ranking field trials competitors and 14 champions in his lineage. Best dog in the world


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2021)

Would drago ever have a mongrel? It has to be better than any others


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Would drago ever have a mongrel? It has to be better than any others


Surprised it's not a Rottie or GSD to go with his roughty toughty image!


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2021)

Eldest Daughter has a ginourmous Rotty called Bully. Hes named ironically because despite his incredible size and fearsome appearance hes a real softie.

And I, of course, insisted on a _working_ pedigree. Theyre the most handsome, most intelligent, and least prone to inherent health problems and defects. Was looking at GSD's and Field Labs, just so happens I found a suitable Lab first so that's what I got. However, he does rather fancy the beautiful lady german shepherd over the road.


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Surprised it's not a Rottie or GSD to go with his roughty toughty image!



TBH I was expecting something more like a cross between a scrap yard guard dog and the hound of the Baskervilles 😂😂😂


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Eldest Daughter has a ginourmous Rotty called Bully. Hes named ironically because despite his incredible size and fearsome appearance hes a real softie.
> 
> And I, of course, insisted on a _working_ pedigree. Theyre the most handsome, most intelligent, and least prone to inherent health problems and defects. Was looking at GSD's and Field Labs, just so happens I found a suitable Lab first so that's what I got. However, ue does rather fancy the beautiful lady shepherd over the road.


Last part may require rewording!!


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2021)

I habe clairfoed that a touch!


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Jan 2021)

Happy new year everyone .
Thought I better say it somewhere as the only other person I have said it to is Mrs exlaser.
Normally I send loads of texts , fb messages etc. Not this year , just not feeling the love .😀


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2021)

Mr WD said " if your going to get a dog, get a big one" so we did. . He weighed 13 stone.


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have watched "Death to 2020" on Netflix. It's a Charlie Brooker film, very good, very dark, very funny for me and Mrs P
> 
> Depends entirely on your sense of humour.........
> 
> .......jigsaw can wait till tomorrow.




I looked at buying a jigsaw It said five to six years on the box!Put it back don’t think I’ll live long enough to finish it


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> The camels are coming, six years ago we had just got back from Xmas in Fuerteventura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldn’t rid e one of those no brakes


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jan 2021)

Back from a very icy walk, left at 8 just as it was getting light. Had the place almost to ourselves for the first few miles, started getting busier on the return.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Best dog in the world


Oh rly?


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2021)

I see Mo has taken my advice.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2021)

Bit nippy down at Ilfracombe harbour this morning.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2021)

Is that NN?


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jan 2021)

Start the year as you mean to go on, I've done the ironing and made seven chicken and mushroom pies


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2021)

I have just had breakfast.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> I have just had breakfast.



I'm cooking dinner, be ready in half an hour.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> Is that NN?


NN?


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> NN?



Numbnuts.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2021)

I can see why they want to spread the vaccine stocks out, and it probably _will_ give the protection the government scientists think it will, but that wasn't how the vaccines were tested so they won't be _sure_ for months. Effectively, this will be a new mega-test on subjects who have _NOT_ volunteered for it!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Start the year as you mean to go on, I've done the ironing and made seven chicken and mushroom pies


A couple of questions.
What type of pastry do you use ?
How do you form them ie in trays/dishes or what ?


----------



## gavroche (1 Jan 2021)

At our daughter's house, the woodburning stove is lit but the bloody thing needs restocking every half an hour. If it was a car, it would be doing 5 mpg !
It is impossible to control the amount of oxygen going in as some of the cord around the doors is missing. It is a good thing she has an endless supply of free wood. 
On the plus side, it is quite warm in the lounge and it is not worth repairing it as she will be moving into her new house in a few week's time.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a very icy walk, left at 8 just as it was getting light. Had the place almost to ourselves for the first few miles, started getting busier on the return.
> View attachment 566607
> 
> View attachment 566608
> ...


Looks slippy. Any special footwear or grippers?

A local girl I follow on Strava put my pimple of a hill to shame this morning. I see she was up Ben Chonzie. Can’t believe I’ve still not done it when it’s on my doorstep.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Start the year as you mean to go on, I've done the ironing and made seven chicken and mushroom pies


Youve ironed 7 pies?


----------



## Blue (1 Jan 2021)

Happy New Year to all 

We're in the throes of a house move so we've been packing boxes this morning and are off to do some cleaning at the new place soon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks slippy. Any special footwear or grippers?


No but we could have done with some. Just took lots of care trying to stick to the verges where there was a little more grip.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

Blue said:


> Happy New Year to all
> 
> We're in the throes of a house move so we've been packing boxes this morning and are off to do some cleaning at the new place soon.


Happy New Year to you and Mrs Blue. Hope things are still going smoothly with the move. xx

I actually once knew a real Mrs Blue 

This man’s wife, although I don’t remember him. Must have died before her. 


https://projects.handsupfortrad.scot/hall-of-fame/jimmy-blue/


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> At our daughter's house, the woodburning stove is lit but the bloody thing needs restocking every half an hour. If it was a car, it would be doing 5 mpg !
> It is impossible to control the amount of oxygen going in as some of the cord around the doors is missing. It is a good thing she has an endless supply of free wood.
> On the plus side, it is quite warm in the lounge and it is not worth repairing it as she will be moving into her new house in a few week's time.


We had one of those in a cottage we hired down in Cornwall. Dreadful thing.
Got very little heat with the doors closed and a room full of smoke if the door was open.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Bit nippy down at Ilfracombe harbour this morning.
> View attachment 566614
> 
> 
> ...


Unseen justice, the statue!


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We had one of those in a cottage we hired down in Cornwall. Dreadful thing.
> Got very little heat with the doors closed and a room full of smoke if the door was open.


The trick is to open the door as little as possible. The fire then draws the air in at a much increased rate.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Youve ironed 7 pies?




I always said he was weird


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I always said he was weird


May be a new/alternate way of browning the pastry.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2021)

I love my wood burner. Its fantastic.

I recorded Spiderman the homecoming and watched it for about 10 minutes . Dreadful acting. Peter Parker acting and sounding like a 12 year old. That sort of thing really gets on my t**s big time.

Chicken casserole for us today, although Mr WD has thrown just about everything into it including Brocoli, so we will have to wait and see what it tastes like


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2021)

I have just woken up, we went out for a walk came back sat down and fell asleep.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jan 2021)

Happy new year to all.

My new year resolution is to stop wasting my time and raising my blood pressure on the Politics/Brexit/COVID threads/discussions. If I weaken, and, you see me there, give me a slap and send me back here.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Happy new year to all.
> 
> My new year resolution is to stop wasting my time and raising my blood pressure on the Politics/Brexit/COVID threads/discussions. If I weaken, and, you see me there, give me a slap and send me back here.


Yep. Sounds sensible. What will be will be and the average punter arguing about it won’t change a thing. Won’t be sorry if the words Brexit and Covid are consigned to history soon!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

I might watch Robin Hood


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I might watch Robin Hood



My Good Lady was watching Chitty Chitty Bang Bang earlier, I made my excuses and found a job to do.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2021)

I'm watching Dredd on Netflix. Its very gory.


----------



## 12boy (1 Jan 2021)

Happy new year amigos. Clear and cold, just a breeze and will be almost 2C. I have found a stainless steel expresso maker which makes about 12 oz of coffee. I have Al ones but I now try to avoid cooking with Al, especially something acidic, like coffee. Gave it a try with freshly ground beans....that 12 oz cup will suffice. Can almost float a quarter on the coffee it makes. I will go for a ride today on the mountain bike with studded snows, which may be overkill, but still it is safer. 
Drago, pretty sure we all believe our dog is the best. My Weimaraner was the best and now my Rat Terrier is too. I believe a pooch is a commitment for life and nothing makes me angrier than people than people who get a pup because they are so cute, fail to train it and give it what it needs to be healthy and happy and then dump it when it's inconvenient or no longer cute.
Mine is going on 17 years now and hopefully will still enjoy living for a while yet. 
Good luck on getting your Covid shots and hopefully these restrictions will end soon. Never liked eating in restaurants all that much, partially because Mrs 12's cooking is much better, butvnow I cannot I do miss it.


----------



## 12boy (1 Jan 2021)

Here's my little expresso maker....


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I might watch Robin Hood



Just started


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2021)

Wow. One woman predicts the future by throwing asparagus into the air and interpreting the future by the way they land. She has been nicknamed mystic Veg.

She predicts that Covid will start to disappear by June (spooky) and that everyone will be kinder to each other. Wow.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Here's my little expresso maker....
> View attachment 566665


I've never understood Americans measuring liquids by weight - what's that all about?


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I've never understood Americans measuring liquids by weight - what's that all about?


Fluid ounces I suppose. I was puzzled by cups as measures until the penny dropped that the size of the cup is unimportant, it’s a way of describing the ratio of ingredients to one another.
I was brought up on pints as a liquid measure but prefer the symmetry of litres / kilogram / metres ( 1 cubic metre of water contains 1000 litres and weighs 1000kg)
Edit to say has a mass of 1000kg, weight varies with gravity.


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2021)

People who want to bicker about brexit should be locked in a room together with an assortment of weapons. Whoever walks out the door alive an hour later should be thrown down a well, which is then filled with concrete.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> People who want to bicker about brexit should be locked in a room together with an assortment of weapons. Whoever walks out the door alive an hour later should be thrown down a well, which is then filled with concrete.


You couldn't make it up 
Rejoin campaign launches ‘EU ID card’ to ‘resist Brexit’s effects’ and ‘stay European’


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2021)

God almighty another bloody Brexit thread. Please shoot me.

I. Am. Not. Going. There ever. Again.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> God almighty another bloody Brexit thread. * Please shoot me.*
> 
> I. Am. Not. Going. There ever. Again.


With a water pistol, filled with ice cold water!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> With a water pistol, filled with ice cold water!




That'll do.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> God almighty another bloody Brexit thread. Please shoot me.
> 
> I. Am. Not. Going. There ever. Again.



We could be each others support system, you know like they do with AA (not that I have THAT particular problem, you understand)


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> You couldn't make it up
> Rejoin campaign launches ‘EU ID card’ to ‘resist Brexit’s effects’ and ‘stay European’
> View attachment 566714


Note to self - buy shares in plastic ID card manufacturers, pronto!


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Note to self - buy shares in plastic ID card manufacturers, pronto!



@welsh dragon may be able to give you Share buying tips, she was boasting about her massive share dealing successes just a couple of days ago


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2021)

I might start some campaign of my own, just so I can start selling even more ID cards.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2021)

I enjoy having fun on the other topics, I do agree that if they wind you up you should stay off of them no point in increasing blood pressure.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> I might start some campaign of my own, just so I can start selling even more ID cards.


Tier Level Cards.
Given the ever changing system, there's a fortune to be made.
Especially if you need a new card when the tier you're in changes.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> *I enjoy having fun on the other topics,* I do agree that if they wind you up you should stay off of them no point in increasing blood pressure.



Yes, me too, for the most part, I find it quite amusing, but, I am wasting too much time on it.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> @welsh dragon may be able to give you Share buying tips, she was boasting about her massive share dealing successes just a couple of days ago




A massive £0.20 profit at the end of the day.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Here's my little expresso maker....
> View attachment 566665


The moka /espresso pot the only way to have decent brew at home . I agree about avoiding aluminium. I have small 4 cup stainless steel one .I plan to replace my larger aluminium one .


----------



## 12boy (2 Jan 2021)

It's not the only way. I like my Stanley travel mug french press coffee just as much. I just had to give this a try and I 'll te






ll you what...that coffee is strong. I use a light roast so it isn't bitter but it could raise the dead. 
Got back from my little ride and took the Aged Terrier for her walk and came home from that to be greeted by the delicious aroma of a freshly baked pecan pie. It will go well with the green chili and mushroom meatloaf, scalloped taters and sauteed carrots. Here's a pic of the pie.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> People who want to bicker about brexit should be locked in a room together with an assortment of weapons. Whoever walks out the door alive an hour later should be thrown down a well, which is then filled with concrete.


If people don’t want people to talk about brexit perhaps it might be better if they didn’t keep bringing it up on here. I have very strong views about the s@@t fest that is brexit and the lies and cheating that has taken us to this point in time . I don’t feel the need to post it on here !!!!
In my view ,people that think brexit is unimportant should be locked in a room with an assortment of weapons. Whoever walks out the door alive should be thrown down a well , which is then filled with concrete because they are the reason we are in this crap fest.
Now that is my first and last comment on this subject .
I really hope this thread can go back to being it’s being it’s normal good natured place , full of good gentle joshing . Please leave politics at the door on your way in . 🙁


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2021)




----------



## rustybolts (2 Jan 2021)

numbnuts and myself are drinking hot tea in the wee small hours ! take care on the icy surfaces if you are venturing out !!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> numbnuts and myself are drinking hot tea in the wee small hours ! take care on the icy surfaces if you are venturing out !!


I am drinking coffee. The local weather station reading is saying minus 4 yet I can't see frost on the cars. Weird. It was like that one day last week too. Must have been more of an air frost. It felt bitterly cold yet the ground wasn't frosty?


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2021)

Morning all, another bright exciting day ahead in tier 4 shire.too much of yesterday was spent watching tv after our early afternoon walk, it will not happen again today, the tv bit that is.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2021)

Hello the house !!!
Coffee has been consumed. 
Sat in conservatory listening to Tony B with SoTS...... I know, its a bit of a ritual.
TBH I am knackered. I only got up for a pee and found it was 0615......that was a bit of a surprise.
Got a headache and very runny nose (where I come from that's called a snotty conk).......had 2 tablets and sure that will do the trick.
Yesterday was weird for me. Was up at 0400 but didn't go back to bed. Had my (now) usual hour on the couch around 1700 then bed around 2200.
Have a good day folk
By the way @PaulSB I just read that TIER 5 might be coming to Lancashire .


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jan 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Having thought that I’d turned the corner, my cough is back with a vengeance, it’s worse at night and abates a bit during the day. I can still taste stuff so it’s probably not the 19, but to put Mrs Tenkay’s mind at rest we’ve ordered a couple of home testing kits. 
Ordered online yesterday and they’re due for delivery today.
The email acknowledgment has answered my puzzlement about the “ “Priority Mail” Stickers on some post boxes, they’re for sending back the completed tests.
Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Having thought that I’d turned the corner, my cough is back with a vengeance, it’s worse at night and abates a bit during the day. I can still taste stuff so it’s probably not the 19, but to put Mrs Tenkay’s mind at rest we’ve ordered a couple of home testing kits.
> Ordered online yesterday and they’re due for delivery today.
> The email acknowledgment has answered my puzzlement about the “ “Priority Mail” Stickers on some post boxes, they’re for sending back the completed tests.
> Have a peaceful day folks


Have I missed this..... I didn't know you were 'under the weather'.
Lots of weird virus going around at the moment.
My son, who is relatively young and fit, has come down with similar symptoms.
GWS.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
A grey start to the day here, 1c and it's not going to change for the rest of today. 

Christmas decorations are down and packed away for another year.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2021)

Good morning all 

I don't drink coffee. 
Give me a nice cup of tea instead.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

Well, that was a chilly walk. Actually got even colder just as the first glimmer of daylight was appearing.

I didn't take a drink from the "Jesus Well".


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, I slept in this morning, got out for a P about seven and then went back to bed, the first time for about twelve months where I was comfortable when I woke up.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

Coooeee. Its hellish cold here. Frosty with a few snowflakes thrown in as well.

Might be a 2 pairs of bloomers day to keep the cold out. Thank god I can pull them up over.my chest to keep my top half warm as well. 

Stay safw folks


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

I didn't bother watching the new series last night "The Serpent". Anyone watch it?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn't bother watching the new series last night "The Serpent". Anyone watch it?




I forgot it was on.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn't bother watching the new series last night "The Serpent". Anyone watch it?




We can always get it on catch up.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I forgot it was on.


The trailer just didn't get me very excited. Think it's based on a true case but I don't remember it. French serial killer.


----------



## pawl (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn't bother watching the new series last night "The Serpent". Anyone watch it?




Yes Not sure yet what to make of it.It’s one of those that goes two months previously then four months later.Can get a bit confusing at times if you don’t concentrate.


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2021)

Like the price of toilet roll jn a dysentry outbreak, I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

Ooh. Its snowing a bit harder here now.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 566846


Nice big verandah to dry the bloomers on! As long as the aircraft landing don't mistake them for a windsock


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2021)

Good morning people. It is the most beautiful morning here. Clear blue sky, sun and currently -2⁰C.

You lot were busy yesterday. Taken two coffees worth of reading to catch up!!!!!

What's a GSD? It seems to have four legs and a nose but what does it look like???

@Dave7 I didn't know about Tier 5. Cheers. Local cases have risen from 200 to 1200 in a week. I'm not surprised. Not sure what else can be done or what else we will not be allowed to do.

Reaching the point now where I'm seriously considering not even going shopping. Other than some fresh veg which I can get from the farm shop we could probably live for a month out of the cupboards and freezer. Have to collect meds this morning so I'll grab cheese and butter from the village shop.

Our local pub is shut but is doing takeaway food and has started selling basic foodstuffs.

I'd hoped for a ride today but maximum temperature for today is 1⁰C. The maximum for the next week is 3⁰C


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> What's a GSD? It seems to have four legs and a nose but what does it look like???


German Shepherd AKA Alsation. I am sure you know what they look like 

Our long range forecast is for lots more dry but very cold and frosty weather so I'll stick to two legs I think. I have no notion to cycle just now anyway.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2021)

Good morning.
1C here, sunny with cloud. Forecast says snow by 10:00. 
I am feeling pleased with myself, one day away from the dark side (P;B;C), think I will do something productive today, ie take Christmas decorations down and consign to storage area in garage.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn't bother watching the new series last night "The Serpent". Anyone watch it?


We have recorded it, haven’t watched it yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice big verandah to dry the bloomers on! As long as the aircraft landing don't mistake them for a windsock




There is an airfield near Shell island Barmouth. On numerous occasions they have tried to appropriate my bloomers for that very purpose. I have always managed to thwart their covert activities


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning people. It is the most beautiful morning here. Clear blue sky, sun and currently -2⁰C.
> 
> You lot were busy yesterday. Taken two coffees worth of reading to catch up!!!!!
> 
> ...




Basically they are the same dog, just called a different name depending on where you come from


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2021)

I'm up again, it's Saturday today well that's what it said on my pill box


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2021)

Going to clean Mrs D's car today, andndo a bit of painting in Mini D's room.

Im a bit concerned about Mrs D's health. I've always done as much as I can about the house to support her (apart from cooking - im dreadful), somIm now formalising that so she can rely on me.

Mondays will be washing and drying day.

Wednesdays will be ironing day.

Fridays will be shopoing day.

I'll still do the daily housework, the tidying, vacumming, dishes, etc, as well as walk the dog 3 times daily, decorating, and anything else that crops up. Sheesh - I don't know where I found the time to go to work!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm up again, it's Saturday today well that's what it said on my pill box


......maybe you forgot to take yesterdays though and it's really Sunday


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Going to clean Mrs D's car today, andndo a bit of painting in Mini D's room.
> 
> Im a bit concerned about Mrs D's health. I've always done as much as I can about the house to support her (apart from cooking - im dreadful), somIm now formalising that so she can rely on me.
> 
> ...


Does she get periods of remission or is it the progressive one?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, another chilly one, currently minus 1 and we had another cm of snow early this morning.
Nothing planned for the day.


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2021)

GSD - German Shepherd dog. After the war it was a bit frowned upon to have anything german, so they were remaned as Alsatians for a while, but GSD has crept back into usage over the last 20 years or so,


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Does she get periods of remission or is it the progressive one?


Relapsing remitting. When she recovers from a relapse she never quite regains all the grounds she lost, so over the long term its progressive, but classified by the medico's as relapsing-remitting. 

Shes been fairly stable for about 2 years, but lately seems to have had more off days so Im worried she's hesding for another relapse. That means me doing everything from lifting her out of bed, bathing her, helping to feed her, the lot. The good news is they seem to have a grip on her medication which is hopefully responsible for keeping her stable - 13 different tablets a day, a daily injection, and a second type of injection every sunday...and a pink injection if she's been a good girl


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> ......maybe you forgot to take yesterdays though and it's really Sunday




Your doing a classic now.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Relapsing remitting. When she recovers from a relapse she never quite regains all the grounds she lost, so over the long term its progressive, but classified by the medico's as relapsing-remitting.
> 
> Shes been fairly stable for about 2 years, but lately seems to have had more off days so Im worried she's hesding for another relapse. That means me doing everything from lifting her out of bed, bathing her, helping to feed her, the lot. The good news is they seem to have a grip on her medication which is hopefully responsible for keeping her stable - 13 different tablets a day, a daily injection, and a second type of injection every sunday...and a pink injection if she's been a good girl


Local lady I know got put on something that I can't remember the bloody name of now.........Lemtrada or something? She seems to be doing ok just now but has bought an e-bike as she was starting to find the normal bike hard work.


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2021)

Mrs D's main medication is Copaxone. Gets delivered weekly and I bought a second fridge to keep it it. If I'm not home our neighbours are authorised to take it in on my behalf.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There is an airfield near Shell island Barmouth. On numerous occasions they have tried to appropriate my bloomers for that very purpose. I have always managed to thwart their covert activities


You mean you threatened to send @Dave7 round to sort 'em out?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> ......maybe you forgot to take yesterdays though and it's really Sunday


No. Please. Do. Not. Start. It's OK @numbnuts it says Saturday on mine as well.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2021)

Ah GSD - of course. I had got as far as Good Dog Shep.......

.......off to walk over the fields to collect meds from our local pharmacy. I'll check the roads as well for a possible hour on the bike.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn't bother watching the new series last night "The Serpent". Anyone watch it?


I did, quite a promising start.


----------



## GM (2 Jan 2021)

Morning all... Been hibernating, too blooming cold for my liking  I miss my 30 degrees!

Just having breakfast listening to TB on S.O.T.S on iplayer, then a bit of catch up TV.

On the subject of covid postal tests, hard to believe we had ours back in August.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow wheezers.
> A grey start to the day here, 1c and it's not going to change for the rest of today.
> 
> Christmas decorations are down and packed away for another year.


You'll be putting them back up in 11 months time!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

Apparently the Serpent is based on a real life serial killer.

The Sun: The Serpent – How serial killer Charles Sobhraj’s life of crime was more horrific and bizarre than anything on.
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tv/13605802/serpent-charles-sobhraj-serial-killer-crime-bbc/


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

Oh joy, reports that the government now think they can mix the two vaccines so if they don’t know which one you initially had or your surgery happens to have the other one they think it will be ok! Sod that. The more I read the less likely I will be to take one for at least a couple of years. No desire to be a guinea pig!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh joy, reports that the government now think they can mix the two vaccines so if they don’t know which one you initially had or your surgery happens to have the other one they think it will be ok! Sod that. The more I read the less likely I will be to take one for at least a couple of years. No desire to be a guinea pig!




I'd still have the vaccine. They have done so many now with no side effects. They couldn't afford to give a vaccine that isn't 100% tried and tested. Wouldn't bother me which one I have. The more that have the vaccine, the fewer people will die. So I'm in, although when I get it will be anyones guess.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2021)

I'll have anything that's free.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh joy, reports that the government now think they can mix the two vaccines so if they don’t know which one you initially had or your surgery happens to have the other one they think it will be ok! Sod that. The more I read the less likely I will be to take one for at least a couple of years. No desire to be a guinea pig!



It would appear that administering the vaccine is something we are reasonably good at, in third place at moment, (from BBC website), so, a bronze in prospect


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh joy, reports that the government now think they can mix the two vaccines so if they don’t know which one you initially had or your surgery happens to have the other one they think it will be ok! Sod that. The more I read the less likely I will be to take one for at least a couple of years. No desire to be a guinea pig!


If developed under "Operation Warp Speed", they should all be nearly identical.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2021)

Apparently, retired medics have to supply 21 documents to qualify to volunteer to give vaccinations.
One of them being a 'Fire Safety, level 1'.
I kid you not.
https://mol.im/a/9105999


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll be putting them back up in 11 months time!


Not if I get my way.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

Time for some soup I think. Still nice here. Bright but cold so the local walks will be mobbed so not sure what to do this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'll have anything that's free.




We know


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Apparently, retired medics have to supply 21 documents to qualify to volunteer to give vaccinations.
> One of them being a 'Fire Safety, level 1'.
> I kid you not.
> https://mol.im/a/9105999




Well. You never know when it might come in handy


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well. You never know when it might come in handy


Are they expecting some of the recipients of the vaccine to spontaneously combust?
Is there something they haven't told us?


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Apparently, retired medics have to supply 21 documents to qualify to volunteer to give vaccinations.
> One of them being a 'Fire Safety, level 1'.
> I kid you not.
> https://mol.im/a/9105999



Eldest daughter has been administering vaccine for 2 or 3 weeks now. She is not returning from retirement, but, it is additional task from her "day job" of Nurse Practioner (sorry, Senior Nurse Practitioner, as she reminds me), which she is doing on her "day off".

I know she had to do a short training session, relating to vaccine storage, possible negative reactions etc, she didn't mention any other "hoops" to jump through. Perhaps, some of the items are mandatory, before emptying anyone. Interesting sequencing of the list, patient safety items at the end of the list.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Apparently, retired medics have to supply 21 documents to qualify to volunteer to give vaccinations.
> One of them being a 'Fire Safety, level 1'.
> I kid you not.
> https://mol.im/a/9105999


Fire safety, level 1, 
smoke, toxic fumes, fire hazards, fire alarm, evacuation, escape routes, fire safety, fire extinguishers, fire prevention, combustion, medical oxygen, oxygen cylinders, 
The Regulatory Reform (Fire Safety) Order 2005, fire doors, fire fighting equipment.


Basically knowing which way out and which fire extinguisher to use.

You never fight a fire in a building as you've never been fully trained. Leave it to those who have.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Time for some soup I think. Still nice here. Bright but cold so the local walks will be mobbed so not sure what to do this afternoon.


Celtic Vs Rangers on telly.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

We might have Pate and toast today. I do like Pate


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh joy, reports that the government now think they can mix the two vaccines so if they don’t know which one you initially had or your surgery happens to have the other one they think it will be ok! Sod that. The more I read the less likely I will be to take one for at least a couple of years. No desire to be a guinea pig!


For me, the only consolation of being so far down the list is that by the time I get it, early summer at best, it will have been well and truly tried and tested on everyone else.


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2021)

theyre calling on SAR first responders to come forward and volunteer for this. Aside from not wanting to it, im not effing about with 21 documents. Im already qualifed to give injections and administer entinox, and accredited to actjally do it for real, so why would I jump though hoops to be able to do something im already doing in anither field of endeavour?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jan 2021)

Have now cleared the pavement and drive of snow and ice. Sun is out but temp still sub zero. Wondering how to spend the rest of the daylight. I suppose another pavement walk.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Have now cleared the pavement and drive of snow and ice. Sun is out but temp still sub zero. Wondering how to spend the rest of the daylight. I suppose another pavement walk.


I think that might have to do me too. No desire to be continually brushing past large groups on the local trail that seem oblivious of social distancing.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Jan 2021)

Went out to get some milk this morning on the ebike

road was like a sheet of ice - rode most of the way to the main road with a foot hanging out to catch myself if the bike slipped

looks like we're forecast for some snow later - bet it don't happen!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Went out to get some milk this morning on the ebike
> 
> road was like a sheet of ice - rode most of the way to the main road with a foot hanging out to catch myself if the bike slipped
> 
> looks like we're forecast for some snow later - bet it don't happen!!!


Do you want it? It is quite nice when it’s freshly fallen but once it turns slushy, or even worse freezes into ruts on the road, it’s not so much fun.


----------



## gavroche (2 Jan 2021)

Just back from a 3 mile walk with Molly and got caught in an unexpected shower. I saw 2 cyclists braving the elements and one open top sports car.
They all waved as they went past.
No idea what I am going to do for the rest of the day. Coffee time and a sandwich first.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you want it? It is quite nice when it’s freshly fallen but once it turns slushy, or even worse freezes into ruts on the road, it’s not so much fun.


Good Point - as my tyres are kinda untreaded riding on slippy stuff can be 'interesting' - and i discounted falling off as a viable hobby some time ago


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Just back from a 3 mile walk with Molly and got caught in an unexpected shower. I saw 2 cyclists braving the elements and *one open top sports car.*
> They all waved as they went past.
> No idea what I am going to do for the rest of the day. Coffee time and a sandwich first.



We, well I, had a touch of madness, when I reached 50, and went out and bought a Maxda MX5. In those days, registration letters changed on 1st August, and, we duly took delivery on that day. But, the. whole area was shrouded in thick fog. We still went out, with roof down.

Over the next four years, we did some major journeys in the MX5 (France, Germany, Spain, Portugal, Italy, Switzerland, Sweden, Czech Republic). But we did come to learn that having the hood down could pose problems other than being cold or wet. On one occasion, in Italy, we encountered crawling slow moving traffic, in an area of open countryside, sitting baking in the sun is every bit as uncomfortable as sitting freezing at the Tyne Tunnel


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2021)

My brother's latest joke:


----------



## gavroche (2 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We, well I, had a touch of madness, when I reached 50, and went out and bought a Maxda MX5. In those days, registration letters changed on 1st August, and, we duly took delivery on that day. But, the. whole area was shrouded in thick fog. We still went out, with roof down.
> 
> Over the next four years, we did some major journeys in the MX5 (France, Germany, Spain, Portugal, Italy, Switzerland, Sweden, Czech Republic). But we did come to learn that having the hood down could pose problems other than being cold or wet. On one occasion, in Italy, we encountered crawling slow moving traffic, in an area of open countryside, sitting baking in the sun is every bit as uncomfortable as sitting freezing on at the Tyne Tunnel


The car was a red Morgan. Good looking vehicle but they must have been freezing in it, and wet.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We, well I, had a touch of madness, when I reached 50, and went out and bought a Maxda MX5. In those days, registration letters changed on 1st August, and, we duly took delivery on that day. But, the. whole area was shrouded in thick fog. We still went out, with roof down.
> 
> Over the next four years, we did some major journeys in the MX5 (France, Germany, Spain, Portugal, Italy, Switzerland, Sweden, Czech Republic). But we did come to learn that having the hood down could pose problems other than being cold or wet. On one occasion, in Italy, we encountered crawling slow moving traffic, in an area of open countryside, sitting baking in the sun is every bit as uncomfortable as sitting freezing on at the Tyne Tunnel


Used to fancy one of them. Closest I got was way back around 1980 when I had an MG Midget. Loved it. British Racing Green with tan interior.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> The car was a red Morgan. Good looking vehicle but they must have been freezing in it, and wet.


Is that the ones that have a wooden chassis?


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Used to fancy one of them. Closest I got was way back around 1980 when I had an MG Midget. Loved it. British Racing Green with tan interior.



Ours was a sort of gold/bronze colour:


----------



## gavroche (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that the ones that have a wooden chassis?


I have no idea but wide tyres, wide base and plenty of chrome, not really suited for winter driving I would have thought.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2021)

I've had a glorious walk, crystal clear air, sunshine and views to die for. Could just make out the Lakeland fells, very vague though. I took some pics for you but they haven't worked.

It's now snowing, proper snowing, heavily. If it goes on long enough the only way out of the village will be on foot as the road was already a sheet of ice.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2021)

I have always dreamed of owning a Morgan Four Plus. If I win the PBs on Tuesday 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that the ones that have a wooden chassis?



Yes, that is the one. 

Many years ago, when I was young, my boss had one with a Rover 3.5litre engine, acceleration was actually painful!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

We had a soft top 4×4. Hardly ever had it down as in the summer it was roasting and would burn the top of Mr WD's head  and the wind would practically blow the hair off your head (if you have any). A complete waste of time and money.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I have always dreamed of owning a Morgan Four Plus. If I win the PBs on Tuesday 🥰🥰🥰


The Morgan factory tour is well worth doing, if you're ever in Malvern.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2021)

Just had four emails from people finding my geocaches today, I'm quiet pleased as it lets me know that they are still there and know one has pinched it as I've had a couple go missing.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that the ones that have a wooden chassis?


They used to have a wooden frame made of Ash for the body to connect to. The chassis was always metal.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> The Morgan factory tour is well worth doing, if you're ever in Malvern.


They used to be a garage near Barnet where you could see Morgans in various stages of construction.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

Change of plan. Pate and toast isn't very warming, so spaghetti Bolognese today.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Change of plan. Pate and toast isn't very warming, so spaghetti Bolognese today.


So not much of a change then?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2021)

Mrs P has just said "I thought we might play table tennis later"...........I always lose. Hate it!!! 😄


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So not much of a change then?




Well it's different than pate and toast


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2021)

I had potato and leek soup and cheesecake …...not on the same plate I might add, 
don't know what to have for dinner, something with chips sounds good


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Jan 2021)

Have just waved Mrs exlaser off on a ride. Oh and it’s just started to snow lol. My New Years resolution was to ride more , think I’ve failed straight away lol.Anyway I have promised to go and pick her up it her has a problem, so I must have some Christmas sprit left in me after all .
PS oh and we had pate and crackers for lunch plus mince pies 😀


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Change of plan. Pate and toast isn't very warming, so spaghetti Bolognese today.


Now that sounds more sensible


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2021)

Excitement here!

Way back in 2008, or, whenever it was that Northern Rock got into difficulties, Mrs @BoldonLad had an account there. Subsequently, Virgin Money took over the accounts. Based on careful research (ie Mrs @BoldonLad did not like the look of Richard Branson), she withdrew her money and stashed it elsewhere. A few months ago, she received a letter saying she had some money (no amount mentioned) in a dormant account, with VirginMoney. A form was enclosed, giving her various options. She chose, "Close the Account and send me a cheque".

Today, the cheque arrived...... £1.50 ....... it is going to take days to decide how to spend that


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Used to fancy one of them. Closest I got was way back around 1980 when I had an MG Midget. Loved it. British Racing Green with tan interior.


We had an MGB GT but with steel bumpers. My wife was able to get a bit one up on people coming off the ferry who were mightily impressed by her car and realised they were not as superior as they thought. Total money pit tho'.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> They used to be a garage near Barnet where you could see Morgans in various stages of construction.


Restoration maybe?
Morgans have always been constructed at Malvern Link.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2021)

Lovely sunny day with virtually no wind but very cold.Got a shortish run on the trike but temp was showing 2C and my fingers were freezing and never warmed up. Roadsides had thick ice but surface seemed ok.
Unfortunately too many cars out and one impatient one I have never seen before. Local drivers all know me by now and know I will pull over as soon as practicable so never a problem.
Too many strangers around so must be coming from higher level areas when they should not be travelling.
Reports are that police in Oban are monitoring cars heading our way but they do not have the resources to monitor the smaller ferries and the crew cannot really refuse travellers as they do not have the authority.
I would like to get down Loch na Keal again but the road in that area has not been gritted in the past and used to be very dodgy in icy conditions.
A kind of fish pie for tea tonight waiting to get finished in the remoska.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Jan 2021)

Been snowing here - and we are very low down and near the sea (OK river/estuary) so it has to be cold for us to see snow

looking at weather radar it looks like this has beeing wandering down SSW over Lancashire so I expect the snow has been proper snow up there

here it landed on the icy driveway and seems to have melted the ice
which is weird


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I had potato and leek soup and cheesecake …...not on the same plate I might add,
> don't know what to have for dinner, something with chips sounds good


Sorted -Mushroom omelet with chips and pies, followed by coffee and mince pies


----------



## 12boy (2 Jan 2021)

The combination of difficult weather and Covid has certainly raised the boredom meter, at least for me. I really need to be outside for 2-4 hours a day to feel right. There is only so much to do in the house.
Drago, I understand very well what it is like to live with someone who needs taking care of. I find it important to remember that in order to care for someone else for a long period of time it's necessary to take care of yourself as well. Making time for exercise or past times that renew your soul, whatever they may be, is not selfish if it helps you to provide the care that is needed.
As usual for the months of Jan and Feb, the wind is stout, the skies blue and the highs are around freezing. Might go around for a little shopping to get Mrs 12 out of the house for a while. Perhaps drop into the library or get some take out somewhere. The occasional treat is always nice.
Sea feliz y ten cuidado...


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2021)

Gritting lorry has just passed my house. Normally it comes past about 5 or 6 o'clock in the morning and not usually again that day.
When I moved to this house it was a quiet road with about 6 houses and a farm. Now there are probably nearer 50 or 60 houses further up so we do get the benefit of being gritted often. I used to go down to my workshop early in winter to get the heaters going early before anybody started work and since there is a very steep right angle bend I had some "Interesting " times before gritting started. Sometimes I ended up going down backwards out of control and often sideways and the only braking was by engaging first gear at the top and checking nothing was coming up. Definitely no foot brake. Judging by the tyre marks on the verges I was not alone and once the fire engine came down backwards. Fortunately the driver was also a rally driver.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

The gritter lorries round here clearly have no idea on how to set the gritters up to spray the grit and salt over the widest area of the road possible. All the grit ends up in the gutters and sod all goes on the road itself.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Gritting lorry has just passed my house. Normally it comes past about 5 or 6 o'clock in the morning and not usually again that day.
> When I moved to this house it was a quiet road with about 6 houses and a farm. Now there are probably nearer 50 or 60 houses further up so we do get the benefit of being gritted often. I used to go down to my workshop early in winter to get the heaters going early before anybody started work and since there is a very steep right angle bend I had some "Interesting " times before gritting started. Sometimes I ended up going down backwards out of control and often sideways and the only braking was by engaging first gear at the top and checking nothing was coming up. Definitely no foot brake. Judging by the tyre marks on the verges I was not alone and once the fire engine came down backwards. Fortunately the driver was also a rally driver.


 
In all the years I have live here I have yet to see a gritting lorry in my area, it is right on a bus route too, so when we have snow or ice the bus by passes us and we have to walk over 300 yards to the main road as they refuse to come through the village, the other excuss they use is they are too busy with the motorway, and if the bins don't get emptied again they say all the drivers are on the gritting lorrys …...Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2021)

Were lucky here in Poshshire. We live about 3 miles from the real life home of Q Branch, and the government are very particular about keeping the roads clear so staff can get to work.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

Only just getting dark now. Noticing a difference now. Afraid as nice as it’s been I didn’t bother going back out. Kind of regretting it when people I know have put up pics of themselves out enjoying it.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

I have been looking at insurance for my car. It ends on 6th Feb. Dont know what my present insurers will charge me for this year yet, but I suspect I can get it a lot cheaper somewhere else. Swinton is looking good at the moment at £136 as opposed to last years with AGEAS at £178. Bit of a no brainer I think


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2021)

I've just watched a "Ring of bright water"


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

I watched the Hulk


----------



## gavroche (2 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been looking at insurance for my car. It ends on 6th Feb. Dont know what my present insurers will charge me for this year yet, but I suspect I can get it a lot cheaper somewhere else. Swinton is looking good at the moment at £136 as opposed to last years with AGEAS at £178. Bit of a no brainer I think


Try RIAS, they were the cheapest for me last year, including my house insurance.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Sorted -Mushroom omelet with chips and pies, followed by coffee and mince pies


.........and pies 😳


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2021)

Hmmm..........I popped out for a while. I see the Brexit threads have procreated again. Didn't bother with this one as I've read it all at least 589 times.

I did make the mistake of expressing an opinion on cycle helmets. This is a cycling forum.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> .........and pies 😳


Opps peas


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2021)

After my walk had a quick chat with a buddy about popping out for a couple of hours on the bikes. Five minutes later this lot came down. Dodged a bullet!!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There is an airfield near Shell island Barmouth. On numerous occasions they have tried to appropriate my bloomers for that very purpose. I have always managed to thwart their covert activities


My support bubble pal asked me if I fancied a cycling holiday in Wales in 2018. She paid for a cottage in Llanbedr and I paid the rail fares. It was a lovely little place, but we couldn't understand why the little lane we were on was so busy. We hadn't noticed the airfield and Shell Island on the map...


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> In all the years I have live here I have yet to see a gritting lorry in my area, it is right on a bus route too, so when we have snow or ice the bus by passes us and we have to walk over 300 yards to the main road as they refuse to come through the village, the other excuss they use is they are too busy with the motorway, and if the bins don't get emptied again they say all the drivers are on the gritting lorrys …...Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


In this area bus routes have priority particularly if they are school buses but it is not reliable. We have very few bus routes anyway so different from an urban environment. I remember when they did not use salt but simply gravel from the sea shore and that seemed to work ok but probably not now allowed to take gravel.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been looking at insurance for my car. It ends on 6th Feb. Dont know what my present insurers will charge me for this year yet, but I suspect I can get it a lot cheaper somewhere else. Swinton is looking good at the moment at £136 as opposed to last years with AGEAS at £178. Bit of a no brainer I think


Lucky you have a choice. Many companies will not even quote for my insurance due to age. I have been advised by someone who worked in insurance that it is better to pay the extortionate rates of Ageas as if I did change they may only cover me for one year and then I am stuck. I have no adverse history of any kind bar a cracked windscreen 4 years ago.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Try RIAS, they were the cheapest for me last year, including my house insurance.


I am with Rias but the insurance is carried in fact by Ageas. See my previous reply to Welsh Dragon.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Lucky you have a choice. Many companies will not even quote for my insurance due to age. I have been advised by someone who worked in insurance that it is better to pay the extortionate rates of Ageas as if I did change they may only cover me for one year and then I am stuck. I have no adverse history of any kind bar a cracked windscreen 4 years ago.




Strangely enough last year with AGEAS I paid £178. This year £136 with Swinton


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2021)

I got out on the bike for an hour before snow came down.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2021)

Waitrose have made some crisps for me


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Strangely enough last year with AGEAS I paid £178. This year £136 with Swinton


Mine is due 1st February so might have to look around too. Currently with Saga. They went up a bit last year but not enough to bother changing. I usually get a reminder email from the comparison site reminding me and coming up with the cheapest if everything is the same.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Waitrose have made some crisps for me
> View attachment 566966


Back to the old Smith’s crisps we used to get that had the little blue bag of salt inside so you could put your own salt on.


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I did make the mistake of expressing an opinion on cycle helmets. This is a cycling forum.



I made that mistake a few years ago, I've been staying away from them since.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

I always tell people to shop around every single year for better deals on your broadband, electricity, gas, car insurance. Over the last 2 years I have saved about £3000 altogether. I got rid of sky as well that saved me £60 a month.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I always tell people to shop around every single year for better deals on your broadband, electricity, gas, car insurance. Over the last 2 years I have saved about £3000 altogether. I got rid of sky as well that saved me £60 a month.


Does that pay for your new bloomers?


----------



## gavroche (2 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Lucky you have a choice. Many companies will not even quote for my insurance due to age. I have been advised by someone who worked in insurance that it is better to pay the extortionate rates of Ageas as if I did change they may only cover me for one year and then I am stuck. I have no adverse history of any kind bar a cracked windscreen 4 years ago.


If you don't mind me asking, how old are you?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Does that pay for your new bloomers?




Just about as long as they are not the thermal ones. They cost more


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Waitrose have made some crisps for me


They are clearly already nuts, and once they immerse themselves in that freezing water they will also be numb with cold, so yes - _numb nuts_!


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Strangely enough last year with AGEAS I paid £178. This year £136 with Swinton


My car insurance is due too (19th). Unusually, by my renewal premium (Saga, £204, Renault Captur), has REDUCED (last year £213). I will still shop around and change if necessary.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2021)

Looks like the first bank has reduced interest rates to below zero. The first of many I should think

This is Money: Will 2021 see the end of free banking as banks struggle to turn a profit?.
https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money...-free-banking-banks-struggle-turn-profit.html


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm up again, it's Saturday today well that's what it said on my pill box


That bad an area you have your own pillbox!
Do you cover the slits on it at night, lock the door?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Apparently, retired medics have to supply 21 documents to qualify to volunteer to give vaccinations.
> One of them being a 'Fire Safety, level 1'.
> I kid you not.
> https://mol.im/a/9105999


I'd to do a similar course as part of an Outdoor Ed. course(camping, hiking, canoeing, rock climbing). Can't recall ever having to put it to use though


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They are clearly already nuts, and once they immerse themselves in that freezing water they will also be numb with cold, so yes - _numb nuts_!


One of them is female!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like the first bank has reduced interest rates to below zero. The first of many I should think
> 
> This is Money: Will 2021 see the end of free banking as banks struggle to turn a profit?.
> https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money...-free-banking-banks-struggle-turn-profit.html


How many will continue using cards as their means of payment if they're charged each and every time they use it?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> One of them is female!


_They're_ nuts not _their _nuts!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> _They're_ nuts not _their _nuts!


That's what you say now.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2021)

Morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2021)

Morning. Forced myself to lie a bit longer even although Molly has been poking me in the face since 5 for her breakfast. Wasn't sleeping anyway but it was nice and warm. 

Another minus 4 this morning so just a walk again soon. Might go up one of the local trails that was very muddy when we had all the rain but hoping the frost might have firmed it up a bit.


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2021)

Morning. I stayed in bed as it was nice and warm. 2 deg and feels like minus 2 apparently. No snow YET but it could snow later.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Groundhog Day.....again.
Main highlight of the day is we're having roast Goose for dinner this evening.


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

Been up for a while. Dog walked, house tidied, George Clooney's hot liquid consumed. Got a bit of a thigh hamstring niggle, which was roaring last nigh but which has calmed down a bit today. I don't recall any specific moment in time when I may have injured it, so it seems more like its simply over use. So, no leg work for a week on the weights, and no bike ride today. I'll reassess Tuesday, and see if its improved enough for a moderate ebike ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2021)

6.8 mile hilly trail walk done. It was hard going. As a cyclist, it pains me to say that I think mountain bikes are ruining the trail using it in the winter months. All the muddy sections are deep channels and high ridges where their wheels have been and they are currently frozen so it's incredibly hard even to walk without going over on your ankle. Running would be impossible I think. 

Very cold so definitely porridge this morning and a nice hot cuppa.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2021)

I have drunk coffee, perused the Internet and done sod all else.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
Another grey start to the day. 
It's 0 degrees outside, forecast for a high of 1.
Second mug of tea being drunk whilst watching last nights MOTD.

Dog walking to be done and a turbo session later.

Day three of dry January, all ok so far😄.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Groundhog Day.....again.
> Main highlight of the day is we're having roast Goose for dinner this evening.


Oh dear so you’re going to “ Cook Your Goose”


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have drunk coffee, perused the Internet and done sod all else.



You mean there are other things to do?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2021)

I think we are having braised beef today....or something else maybe


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh dear so you’re going to “ Cook Your Goose”


Think my goose was cooked a long time ago.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, about zero degrees here and with another cm of snow from earlier this morning.
Nothing planned for the day.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jan 2021)

Morning all


----------



## Paulus (3 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think we are having braised beef today....or something else maybe


Salmon with roasted vegetables for us today.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> 6.8 mile hilly trail walk done. It was hard going. As a cyclist, it pains me to say that I think mountain bikes are ruining the trail using it in the winter months. All the muddy sections are deep channels and high ridges where their wheels have been and they are currently frozen so it's incredibly hard even to walk without going over on your ankle. Running would be impossible I think.
> 
> Very cold so definitely porridge this morning and a nice hot cuppa.


We have the same issue in my area. As a cyclist I despair at some of the behaviour I observe on cyclepaths, tow paths, shared use paths.

We have a lot of footpaths which have been ripped up by people on MTBs.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have the same issue in my area. As a cyclist I despair at some of the behaviour I observe on cyclepaths, tow paths, shared use paths.
> 
> We have a lot of footpaths which have been ripped up by people on MTBs.


Honestly think it would be better if they could keep off them at this time of year and maybe just use them April to October when it's firmer and drier.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2021)

Good morning everyone. Light cloud, sun, no breeze and +2⁰C here. No sign of frost. Hoping to get a two hour ride in around lunchtime.

Meanwhile it's breakfast and ironing.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2021)

Anyone for skating


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Honestly think it would be better if they could keep off them at this time of year and maybe just use them April to October when it's firmer and drier.


This would certainly be a good start as much damage is caused in winter months.

As a walker and cyclist it winds me up no end on shared use trails when two things happen. A rider approaches from the front, makes no effort to slow and clearly expects me to stand aside. The other is a rider who approaches from behind without a sound until I hear the wheels. I'm happy to move for anyone who acts reasonably.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how old are you?


Not something I ever divulge but sometime between 1930 and 1940.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jan 2021)

Hello peeps.
Cold......1° at the moment.
I got up at 0700 and heard a voice from under the duvet saying "get back.....I've just turned over for a cuddle". So 2 hours later I am up .......call me Mr willpower .
Re food....I have no idea.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> 6.8 mile hilly trail walk done. It was hard going. As a cyclist, it pains me to say that I think mountain bikes are ruining the trail using it in the winter months. All the muddy sections are deep channels and high ridges where their wheels have been and they are currently frozen so it's incredibly hard even to walk without going over on your ankle. Running would be impossible I think.
> 
> Very cold so definitely porridge this morning and a nice hot cuppa.


Some of the small trails we created in Ardmore were discovered by horse riders. They really churned thing up much worse than our bike wheels.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2021)

Bright sunny day but temp -4C still. I doubt I will be going far until it warms up.
There were remarks about "shouty " areas of CC. Try the A82 Roadwatch regarding idiots parking on the main A82 to feed deer. Now that gets really shouty.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Some of the small trails we created in Ardmore were discovered by horse riders. They really churned thing up much worse than our bike wheels.


Shame there's not the money to create separate trails for different use, but no chance of that happening anytime soon in the current climate.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not something I ever divulge but sometime between 1930 and 1940.



735, was that am or pm?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jan 2021)

Sleeting now. Very wet and horrible.


----------



## pawl (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Honestly think it would be better if they could keep off them at this time of year and maybe just use them April to October when it's firmer and drier.
> [/
> 
> Gravel bikes Commuter bikes Sportive bikes I got my first bike in 1955a Dawes Clasman3 speed Benelux Gears Single chain ring Now there’s a novelty) Twenty seven one and a half Dunlop tyres,Joined the local section of the CTC That bike fulfilled the functions of the above
> ...


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Shame there's not the money to create separate trails for different use, but no chance of that happening anytime soon in the current climate.


We created these trails ourselves with permission from Forest Enterprise. No public money was involved. This was behind locked gates to prevent vehicle access but we had our own keys to take vehicles down with tools and also in case of any accident.


----------



## rustybolts (3 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> Anyone for skating
> View attachment 567032


Skating away on the thin ice of a new day ( Jethro Tull if anyone remembers )


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2021)

This pony has appeared in a field opposite my house along with another larger one but difficult to get them together. It looks quite distinctive but I know nothing about horses really.
Any experts on here identify it further? Mo?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> We created these trails ourselves with permission from Forest Enterprise. No public money was involved. This was behind locked gates to prevent vehicle access but we had our own keys to take vehicles down with tools and also in case of any accident.


Couple of local lads got permission to create a little trail here but it’s too technical for me with jumps and stuff! Lol.

The problem with the trail I walked earlier is it was always predominantly walkers and occasional runners that used it for years, but this last couple of years seems to have seen a rapid increase in mountain bikes and the amount of erosion and muddy rutting has got really bad now. Don’t actually know whether it is classed as a footpath or just a shared use path. I know it’s part of the core paths network but hasn’t had much maintenance lately with the way things have been.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Skating away on the thin ice of a new day ( Jethro Tull if anyone remembers )



I did security for him in 1978.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> This pony has appeared in a field opposite my house along with another larger one but difficult to get them together. It looks quite distinctive but I know nothing about horses really.
> Any experts on here identify it further? Mo?
> View attachment 567043


Hard to tell from a pic. Is it not just a Shetland? Get them is chestnut too.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hard to tell from a pic. Is it not just a Shetland? Get them is chestnut too.



I thought it was a Shetland as well.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hard to tell from a pic. Is it not just a Shetland? Get them is chestnut too.


A bit big for a Shetland perhaps and not quite the right shape. Shetlands tend to be a big bigger in the belly as I remember. I saw lots of Shetlands obviously when I was there but my last visit was 6 years ago. I had hoped to get there again last year but mebbe this coming year as I have family there. I could not face going on my own for a while hence the gap.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2021)

Time for lunch I suppose. Can’t decide between soup or beans on toast.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Time for lunch I suppose. Can’t decide between soup or beans on toast.


I have just had some freshly made soup with some red cabbage. Purple soup seems a bit weird but tasted ok.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Time for lunch I suppose. Can’t decide between soup or beans on toast.


Soup for us.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2021)

We have gone for the Pate on toast as it has to be used.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2021)

I'm watching Guardians of the Galaxy. I recorded it the other day.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2021)

After complaining on Strava about the state of the trail, I see Gemma and Maddy along the road have just been up it on their mountain bikes. Thought they might just to annoy me! It worked


----------



## gavroche (3 Jan 2021)

Just had egg and bacon sandwich on brown seeded bread. Enjoyed it.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2021)

I really enjoyed that Pate


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I really enjoyed that Pate


Need to shop tomorrow. Will try and remember to get some for a change.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Need to shop tomorrow. Will try and remember to get some for a change.




I'll remind you


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jan 2021)

Temp has risen to 2 degrees and a proper thaw is happening, won’t be much snow left before long. Apparently we are due more on Thurs/Fri.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I really enjoyed that Pate


I thought it was called Shiphams 😉


----------



## gavroche (3 Jan 2021)

Just washed my car and Devon really is a dirty county. Mud everywhere. I suppose it will only be clean until next time I take it out. I can't stand a dirty car same as I don't like a noisy car. I don't like riding a dirty bike either so my bikes are always clean. 
That is one benefit of retirement, plenty of time to keep them clean.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Just washed my car and Devon really is a dirty county. Mud everywhere. I suppose it will only be clean until next time I take it out. I can't stand a dirty car same as I don't like a noisy car. I don't like riding a dirty bike either so my bikes are always clean.
> That is one benefit of retirement, plenty of time to keep them clean.


Doesn’t work for me!


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Doesn’t work for me!


Given up trying to keep my car clean.
Lanes are all shitey, so it's a waste of time.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Doesn’t work for me!


I keep my bikes reasonably clean but the car has to be self cleaning. I used to get the fire brigade to do it when they had a charity day but not this past year.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Doesn’t work for me!




My car gets washed once a year when it goes on for its Service and MOT


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have drunk coffee, perused the Internet and done sod all else.



That was all I did last year from March onwards lol

The way it’s going it looks it will me more of the same for me until July /August 2021 lol . As that’s when they are estimating the vaccination should get to the over 55. 

Fingers crossed they are correct in saying that once the over 75 are vaccinated ( which should be in a couple of months , that the number of deaths should also fall by about 75%.


----------



## 12boy (3 Jan 2021)

Around here after a rain there are young men with giant pickups with huge wheels who like to destroy dirt roads with mud boggery. The county doesn't have the funds to keep regrading these roads and huge ruts make them impassable for more normal vehicles. So people leave the road and go around these stretches. The boggers then trash that too. This disrespect for the land and other people makes me very angry. The economy of Wyoming is based on boom and bust cycles reflecting the markets for coal, oil and natural gas. The men who work in these sectors are well paid and often ill educated guys who spend their money on ATVs, snowmobiles, boats, guns, booze and meth. With the downturn in demand/price for oil and coal, those jobs are going away and fortunately many of these guys. Of course, many who work in the coal mines and in the oil patch are nothing like that, but quite a few are. Rant over.
With the high wind expected for the next few days any outdoor stuff will probably be walking. Still chores inside and my balefil Bianchi to finish sorting out. It will be spring before it will be warm enough for a rattle can paint job.
Mrs 12 has felt much better since her lung tap on Monday and is breathing easier. She has been enjoying cooking up a storm( she is an inveterate foodie) and I've enjoyed eating her excellent cooking. Last night was coleslaw, breaded baked shrimp, fried oysters and some moe of the pecan pie I mentioned earlier. Life is good.
Stay safe and warm....


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> That was all I did last year from March onwards lol
> 
> The way it’s going it looks it will me more of the same for me until July /August 2021 lol . As that’s when they are estimating the vaccination should get to the over 55.
> 
> Fingers crossed they are correct in saying that once the over 75 are vaccinated ( which should be in a couple of months , that the number of deaths should also fall by about 75%.




I might get it around May or June.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Time for lunch I suppose. Can’t decide between *soup* or beans *on* toast.


Thought I had better read to the end of the thread before asking.

How do you get the soup to stay on the toast? 🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thought I had better read to the end of the thread before asking.
> 
> How do you get the soup to stay on the toast? 🤔


Behave......who do you think you are.......Classic?


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I might get it around May or June.


If I am lucky I may get liberated after the second dose in about April or May.
Being over 80 I should hopefully get the first dose soon but there appears to be 12 week gap now before the second dose. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2021)

It's been the most glorious day, cold, clear, sunny. I've been for a ride but after 8 miles I said to my buddy that I wasn't comfortable and felt we should bin the ride. Re-routed to pick our way home and ended up with 20 miles on the clock.

A few small ice patches, heavy traffic everywhere and a low very bright sun all contributed to the feeling riding was a mistake.

Not going out again till the temperature rises to +4/5⁰C.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Behave......who do you think you are.......Classic?


Sorcerer's apprentice.........


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2021)

Damn...it’s raining. That will be fun in the morning if it freezes again.


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2021)

It thawed out here for about an hour, I can honestly say I have never seen ice like I showed in the photo this morning, others around the village have been posting the same, for sure the hedges around here will have a few cars parked in them. Stay safe and stay indoors if you can, us oldies do not bounce as well as we used to.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jan 2021)

MrsP and myself had a nice, if boggy 6 mile walk with the dog this afternoon across Totteridge Fields, away from the madding crowds.
It was only when we got back near home we encountered the hoards of people out and about.

It is now raining lightly, with sleet forecast for the rest of the evening.


----------



## NorthernSky (3 Jan 2021)

my work pension is a minefield. i get correspondence now and again but pay little attention because the options are confusing!
the short story is they currently predict i could get an annuity of £1600 a year when retirement comes. makes for pretty dire reading. 
is this typical for annuities? 
i'd be very inclined to take a draw down / lump sum or something rather than that.
i'm a way off yet but just wondering what others experience is.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jan 2021)

NorthernSky said:


> my work pension is a minefield. i get correspondence now and again but pay little attention because the options are confusing!
> the short story is they currently predict i could get an annuity of £1600 a year when retirement comes. makes for pretty dire reading.
> is this typical for annuities?
> i'd be very inclined to take a draw down / lump sum or something rather than that.
> i'm a way off yet but just wondering what others experience is.


Annuity rates have fallen dramatically over the past 15 years or so. 

Impossible to comment on your situation without knowing (at least), how long you have been in scheme, your age, the terms of the scheme. 

my advice, don’t listen to amateurs (like me), seek professional help and advice, your employer may even provide such advice, if asked. Pensions are far too important to leave it to internet experts.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2021)

NorthernSky said:


> my work pension is a minefield. i get correspondence now and again but pay little attention because the options are confusing!
> the short story is they currently predict i could get an annuity of £1600 a year when retirement comes. makes for pretty dire reading.
> is this typical for annuities?
> i'd be very inclined to take a draw down / lump sum or something rather than that.
> i'm a way off yet but just wondering what others experience is.


As @BoldonLad has said get professional advice. By all means listen to what others say but be guided by professional advice. This doesn't need to cost a huge amount. My FA charges £400 for an annual review. This is for +/-2.5 hours with the top person in the company.

If you are "a way off" you probably have plenty of time to build up a pension pot.

I'll make one comment. I have a private pension fund and now receive the State Pension. If I took an income from my pension pot this plus SP would make me a tax payer. Before I reached SP age I lived off drawdown from my pension pot up to the tax threshold. Since reaching SP age I've only drawn down to top up my income to the tax threshold. It's a tax efficient way of maximising income and minimising tax.


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2021)

Im lucky. About a third of my pension is an injury award so is tax free. Kerching!


----------



## rustybolts (3 Jan 2021)

R,I,P, Jerry Marsden , a great singer gone today


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Jan 2021)

My part of Hertfordshire was sunny and ice free today. So out for a pleasant 44 miles . This was slightly marred at 12 miles when I was very nearly taken out by a Sainsburys home delivery van.
I was going down a hill ,saw the van indicating right ,when I was close realised he was carrying on turning into the side road . All I could do was brake and lock the back wheel and try to turn into the side road ,fortunately he saw me at the last minute. But It was very very close . He waved an apology, if he didn’t hear me he would have seen my lips moving and the death look I gave him . I didn’t stop no point, I didn’t bounce off the front of his van , he avoided a please explain to mr Sainsbury and the police. Hope you don’t mine me sharing this , I can’t tell Mrs Kog she worries enough when I’m out .


----------



## 12boy (4 Jan 2021)

I have learned the hard way to remain vigilant and keep my ears open. I ride like I expect motorists be unaware and distracted. I am frequently right. Expect stupidity.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

Last night's rain is now a sheet of ice. Think it's starting to thaw but I'm not risking going out yet.


----------



## screenman (4 Jan 2021)

Morning all,just read that our local vaccination centre is getting 975 doses every week or two, they have 180,000 doses to give out in total, 4 years worth. Have you seen our numbers against the rest of Europe, it makes sad reading. Stay safe guys.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> Morning all,just read that our local vaccination centre is getting 975 doses every week or two, they have 180,000 doses to give out in total, 4 years worth. Have you seen our numbers against the rest of Europe, it makes sad reading. Stay safe guys.


Not looking good at all. I think the UK have made a total hash of this to be honest. They've dithered along playing piggy in the middle trying to be the good guy that saves the economy and lives at the same time and have done neither


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2021)

Up at stupid O'clock this morning 05.15.
Had a bad nights sleep due to a recurring neck problem. Eventually decided I may as well get up.......so here I am .
Think I will do a quick Aldi dash at 0740 (get the over 70s slot).
We may be visiting the aunties flat to sort mail etc and drop stuff off at the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 

It's raining but not too cold outside. 

I will force myself out out on the bike today, even if it is just for a ten miler. 
I have not been out for a proper ride for nearly two weeks now, just bimbles to the shops and back. 

Another soggy dog walk beckons, yesterday's muddy six mile walk wore Millie out. She slept all evening and night, but is raring to go again this morning. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

Been up since 0600hts. Muttley already walked, back in time for Mrs D to trundle off to work. Mini D isn't back at school until tomorrow so she has to put up with me looking after her.


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> Morning all,just read that our local vaccination centre is getting 975 doses every week or two...


That'll teach them to have so much unprotected sex!


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Off to South Molton this morning to look around Mole Valley Farmers store. Hoping they may have a hood for my new Barbour jacket.
Dropping in to Barnstaple on the way back for a spot of retail.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, the force is weak this morning,  todays ride has been put back till tomorrow, a crap night hasn't helped, didn't sleep much and was up twice during the night.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

Morning. . Cold but dry here. Seems everyone country in Europe is suffering with the new strain of Covid now. Its running rampant just about everywhere.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

Wow.....sheet ice out there on roads and pavements. I raked out the Inov8 shoes with the little ice studs built into the sole and managed a walk. I see a lady I know said she fell on her arse trying to run in the park and loads of warnings coming in about black ice. Gritter is out and about now though.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

2 deg here and feeling like -3.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, 1 degrees here. Probably icy but difficult to tell.
Will have to brave the supermarket today.
Enjoyed The Serpent last night, will be watching the rest on i-player.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good Morning All, 1 degrees here. Probably icy but difficult to tell.
> Will have to brave the supermarket today.
> Enjoyed The Serpent last night, will be watching the rest on i-player.


Haven't tried it yet. I might wait and watch it all on I-player too.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Haven't tried it yet. I might wait and watch it all on I-player too.


The story is warming up nicely, and It's all on the i-player now Mo.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2021)

Hello world! Another glorious sunny day dawns in Lancashire, damn cold though as thermometer is showing -1⁰C in my sheltered back yard. I suspect a walk is on the cards, I only cleaned my boots yesterday.

Christmas was packed away yesterday though I have to put the boxes back in the loft. This means downstairs has been cleaned so upstairs to finish off.

Also need to fettle bike for No 3 son. Managed to postpone it last time.

Now I have a bone to pick with two of our number. @Tenkaykev @ColinJ my life was fine, content, don't do much at the moment but hey ho..........till you pair started blathering about crosswords!!!!! 😂😂

It's probably 30+ years since I tackled a serious crossword but you got me looking at The Guardian Christmas giant. I did very badly. Could still see how the clues were constructed but not the answers. I've got the bug again!!!!  Got 12 out of 27 in yesterday's Observer Everyman - hopefully complete it before next Sunday.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world! Another glorious sunny day dawns in Lancashire, damn cold though as thermometer is showing -1⁰C in my sheltered back yard. I suspect a walk is on the cards, I only cleaned my boots yesterday.
> 
> Christmas was packed away yesterday though I have to put the boxes back in the loft. This means downstairs has been cleaned so upstairs to finish off.
> 
> ...


I used to buy a local daily paper that had two on the back.....one quick and one cryptic and really enjoyed them. You definitely get better at them once you get used to the compiler's mindset I think. I did occasionally cheat with one of these pocket electronic solvers that you could put the letters you already had in and it suggested what could fit!


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> I have learned the hard way to remain vigilant and keep my ears open. I ride like I expect motorists be unaware and distracted. I am frequently right. Expect stupidity.


Very true , that’s how we have all survived to be on this thread . Maybe low battery on my stupidity detector. Advice my Dad gave me when I was learning to drive but applies to cycling . If some one wants your piece of the road let them have it , there will be no satisfaction in saying I was in the right when you have wrecked your car or sadly in cycling your body . Another piece of advice from his experience as a lorry driver ( that’s truck driver 12boy) applied to pinch points, if you don’t want anyone in there with you take the whole road. I apply this advice when cycling where there are traffic islands in the middle of road. It’s amazing how many Audi drivers are convinced there car is only a metre wide .


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, the force is weak this morning,  todays ride has been put back till tomorrow, a crap night hasn't helped, didn't sleep much and was up twice during the night.


Up twice is better than wetting the bed.
Only imo of course.... others might prefer a warm, wet bed


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to South Molton this morning to look around Mole Valley Farmers store. Hoping they may have a hood for my new Barbour jacket.
> Dropping in to Barnstaple on the way back for a spot of retail.


We have been to south Molton but many years ago. I imagine it is vastly different now.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Very true , that’s how we have all survived to be on this thread . Maybe low a battery on my stupidity detector. Advice my Dad gave me when I was learning to drive but applies to cycling . If some one wants your piece of the road let them have it , there will be no satisfaction in saying I was in the right when you have wrecked your car or sadly in cycling your body . Another piece of advice from his experience as a lorry driver ( that’s truck driver 12boy) applied to pinch points, if you don’t want anyone in there with you take the whole road. I apply this advice when cycling where there are traffic islands in the middle of road. It’s amazing how many Audi drivers are convinced there car is only a metre wide .



Its amazing how many drivers think theres room for two in a pinch point, even when its obvious theres not room for another one, a few years ago I found myself sharing a pinch point with a 40 ton truck.


----------



## cougie uk (4 Jan 2021)

Happy 2021 everyone. Let's hope this year gets us back to normal. I must admit I had expected to spend more of my retirement in cafes so it's not quite gone to plan so far. 

Dog walking and Zwift for me. Too icy to play out.


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Its amazing how many drivers think theres room for two in a pinch point, even when its obvious theres not room for another one, a few years ago I found myself sharing a pinch point with a 40 ton truck.


Even now I’m still surprised by the appalling standards of some so called professional drivers.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2021)

@Mo1959 too late to warn you now.......roads and pavements are very icy and slippery. Sensible thing to do, just walking and with those trainers.
I have done my Aldi dash. So good to get in there at 0745......maybe 6 other people in. Shopping done and back home for 0830.
Driving very carefully the car was still letting me know the roads were bad.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

My twin grandsons mum took the advanced motorist test and passed. They hate being passenger's in her car as they think she is an appallingly bad driver.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

Oh god, yet another Brexit orientated thread. Another one to stay away from. Leave the numpties to it. Coffee anyone? Or tea?


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> It’s amazing how many Audi drivers are convinced there car is only a metre wide .


It amazes me how many think their cars are 4 mtrs wide, when driving down our lanes.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We have been to south Molton but many years ago. I imagine it is vastly different now.


Not really. It's probably quieter now that the Link road bypasses it. Still full of turnips.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jan 2021)

Another bright sunny day but temp is -2.8C outside. My path is also looking very icy so that and the low sun means little chance of getting the trike out today. May manage a walk if it thaws a bit in the sunshine.
Need to get some food shopping as well but probably best to leave it for a day or two yet as it looks to be less frosty towards the end of the week.
More restrictions seem to be on the cards but I notice that some at least of the illegal visitors have gone home.
Son no 2 should be off to Taiwan if the airlines cooperate and are allowed to transfer passengers at various airports.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

We get a lot of driver and motor cyclists from the Midlands all coming here in the summer. They think they own the roads and have the right to drive/ride here like they do where they live. Total d*******s a lot of them are.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world! Another glorious sunny day dawns in Lancashire, damn cold though as thermometer is showing -1⁰C in my sheltered back yard. I suspect a walk is on the cards, I only cleaned my boots yesterday.
> 
> Christmas was packed away yesterday though I have to put the boxes back in the loft. This means downstairs has been cleaned so upstairs to finish off.
> 
> ...



They're frustratingly addictive, especially when the answer to a clue pops into your head after hours of trying to work it out and the answer seems so obvious that you wonder why you didn't spot it straight away.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh god, yet another Brexit orientated thread. Another one to stay away from. Leave the numpties to it. Coffee anyone? Or tea?


Just making some coffee before setting out on the bike after pop master on R2.


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We get a lot of driver and motor cyclists from the Midlands all coming here in the summer. They think they own the roads and have the right to drive/ride here like they do where they live. Total d*******s a lot of them are.


I hope this is not going to develop into a Celtic rant against us Saxons .


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I hope this is not going to develop into a Celtic rant against us Saxons .


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Just making some coffee before setting out on the bike after pop master on R2.




I haven't listened to that for years, mainly because I am rubbish at it


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh god, yet another Brexit orientated thread. Another one to stay away from. Leave the numpties to it. Coffee anyone? Or tea?


How many ways to describe Brexit  It is getting a bit wearisome. It’s done now so let‘s just get on with it and deal with any problems as they occur. Talking about it incessantly won’t change it.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh god, yet another Brexit orientated thread. Another one to stay away from. Leave the numpties to it. Coffee anyone? Or tea?



Thank you for the warning, I shall avert my eyes


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jan 2021)

A belated good morning to you all. I'm still lurgified but had a excellent curry from our favourite Curry House last night. They do a Sunday / Monday deal which includes starters / sides/ Mains and this is enough to feed Mrs Tenkay and I for two days.
I'm sure it is just seasonal lurgy but we're self isolating until we get the test results.
When our daughter and granddaughter were living with us she had one of those triangular pillows, I dug it out and it really helped as I could sleep upright last night and feel much more rested.

Have a peaceful day folks 🚲😷 
( my new laptop has a dedicated " emoji key ", it's fascinating going through them and trying to decipher what the more obscure ones mean. If you hover the mouse pointer over them a small text description box appears, I can see the possibility of a quiz game " Guess the Emoji" )


----------



## gavroche (4 Jan 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde, With the news that we may go on a total lockdown, I don't really know what to do now. I was planning on going home next Saturday with my wife staying here till the end of the month as our son will be coming down then for a week. She would be coming back with him. 
All that may change now. I really need to get home as I have matters to attend to so should I stick to my original plan or go within the next 48 hours? 
Would a lockdown stop me from going as I won't be stopping anywhere, just straight home ?


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh god, yet another Brexit orientated thread. Another one to stay away from. Leave the numpties to it. Coffee anyone? Or tea?


just popped over there, your right , they should get out more ON THERE BIKES . My concern now is by December 31 cyclechat will be no more , the forum will be called brexitchat 
Now Coffee






Too much bother , where’s the instant.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> just popped over there, your right , they should get out more ON THERE BIKES . My concern now is by December 31 cyclechat will be no more , the forum will be called brexitchat
> Now Coffee
> View attachment 567187
> 
> ...


Lol.....I tried a cafetiere for a while, but have to admit I actually prefer instant.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.....I tried a cafetiere for a while, but have to admit I actually prefer instant.




Heathen


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Heathen


I always drain my cup and I used to hate getting a mouthful ofthe sludgy stuff at the bottom!


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> just popped over there, your right , they should get out more ON THERE BIKES . My concern now is by December 31 cyclechat will be no more , the forum will be called brexitchat
> Now Coffee
> View attachment 567187
> 
> ...



I've got a Bialetti stove top pot, well two actually as at first I didn't realise that the description number of cups they make refers to the tiny espresso sized cups.
I did buy a large Bodum Cafetière in the John Lewis sale a few years ago. I didn't purchase it to use it, it was just such a classically elegant design that I found it really pleasing to look at.
We now use a Melitta percolator with an insulated jug. ☕️


----------



## Sterlo (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh god, yet another Brexit orientated thread. Another one to stay away from. Leave the numpties to it. Coffee anyone? Or tea?


Thanks, coffee, white no sugar


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We get a lot of driver and motor cyclists from the Midlands all coming here in the summer. They think they own the roads and have the right to drive/ride here like they do where they live. Total d*******s a lot of them are.


We have similar where I live but also more motorhomes on single track roads. Last summer was a nightmare.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> We have similar where I live but also more motorhomes on single track roads. Last summer was a nightmare.




We get a lot of caravans and motorhomes as well. They all park in the Co op car park so their owners can stock up on food and they take up 3 parking spaces each.


----------



## Sterlo (4 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've got a Bialetti stove top pot, well two actually as at first I didn't realise that the description number of cups they make refers to the tiny espresso sized cups.
> I did buy a large Bodum Cafetière in the John Lewis sale a few years ago. I didn't purchase it to use it, it was just such a classically elegant design that I found it really pleasing to look at.
> We now use a Melitta percolator with an insulated jug. ☕


I've got a kettle, a spoon and a jar of coffee?


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.....I tried a cafetiere for a while, but have to admit I actually prefer instant.





welsh dragon said:


> Heathen





Mo1959 said:


> I always drain my cup and I used to hate getting a mouthful ofthe sludgy stuff at the bottom!


It's nice on this thread we stay away from certain issues, but we can have a kerfuffle over coffee.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We get a lot of caravans and motorhomes as well. They all park in the Co op car park so their owners can stock up on food and they take up 3 parking spaces each.


I have a photo somewhere of one with a car trailer taking up 9 spaces.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> It's nice on this thread we stay away from certain issues, but we can have a kerfuffle over coffee.




Tea and coffee are very serious subjects you know.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Just making some coffee before setting out on the bike after pop master on R2.


I got 12 on the 1st set and even worse on the 2nd set.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have a photo somewhere of one with a car trailer taking up 9 spaces.




Must be a record.....unless someone has a photo that proves otherwise......


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

I do remember seeing a motor home a couple of years ago that had bike on the back and they were towing a smart car as well and that was parked horizontally across the parking spaces.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Must be a record.....unless someone has a photo that proves otherwise......


Cannot find the photo now as I posted it on a motorhome forum and it subsequently got deleted to free up space on my old machine.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> How many ways to describe Brexit  It is getting a bit wearisome. It’s done now so let‘s just get on with it and deal with any problems as they occur. Talking about it incessantly won’t change it.


I have just launched the LRE (lets rejoin europe) party. Would you be interested in membership ??


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I always drain my cup and I used to hate getting a mouthful ofthe sludgy stuff at the bottom!


Not nice if you have sludgy stuff on your bottom


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just launched the LRE (lets rejoin europe) party. Would you be interested in membership ??



F@$%*÷#$¥¥×÷?*&@ or words to that effect


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just launched the LRE (lets rejoin europe) party. Would you be interested in membership ??


It’s all right, we’ve been told Nicola will get us back in when we’re independent!


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just launched the LRE (lets rejoin europe) party. Would you be interested in membership ??





welsh dragon said:


> F@$%*÷#$¥¥×÷?*&@ or words to that effect


Well done Dave7 , now it’s going to take ages to calm her down. WD Decaf only for the rest of the day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jan 2021)

Supermarket was ok this morning but the most difficult thing was getting the car out of the drive, its on a pronounced slope which was a sheet of ice. I spread some grit down but it still took me three goes.
Still icy even now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jan 2021)

There's a fair bit of fun to be had with discussions of Coffee and Tea. Often the reviews of a particular Percolator / Jug / Aeropress etc, draws lots of comment, often with the comment thread being far more informative and entertaining than the article itself.
Who would have thought that using a Ceramic Burr grinder instead of hand grinding your coffee beans would result in a brew that was " No better than Nescafe"? Or even the heathens who add milk to tea? and even worse, add milk to the tea cup before the tea!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jan 2021)

And in other news, we just got our Christmas post delivered today, 8 cards, 3 magazines, a parcel, and 3 other letters, all clogged up in the system since before Christmas.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> There's a fair bit of fun to be had with discussions of Coffee and Tea. Often the reviews of a particular Percolator / Jug / Aeropress etc, draws lots of comment, often with the comment thread being far more informative and entertaining than the article itself.
> Who would have thought that using a Ceramic Burr grinder instead of hand grinding your coffee beans would result in a brew that was " No better than Nescafe"? Or even the heathens who add milk to tea? and even worse, add milk to the tea cup before the tea!



Tea? Is that Tea Leaves, or, Tea Bags?

made in tea pot, or, in the cup?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Supermarket was ok this morning but the most difficult thing was getting the car out of the drive, its on a pronounced slope which was a sheet of ice. I spread some grit down but it still took me three goes.
> Still icy even now.


I’m still waiting on it clearing before venturing round. Waiting on the postie anyway. He’s been very late recently.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> F@$%*÷#$¥¥×÷?*&@ or words to that effect


Ideal, a welsh dragon, breathing fire


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Ideal, a welsh dragon, breathing fire


I watched a film called Pete and his dragon.....or something yesterday!  Was actually quite good.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> F@$%*÷#$¥¥×÷?*&@ or words to that effect


I will take that as a maybe then


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I will take that as a maybe then


 Dave7 , you just don’t know when to quit, have you no fear . Dirk had goose yesterday so will have some goose fat to spare. I suggest you smother your self in it. Then WD won’t be able to hold on to you.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Dave7 , you just don’t know when to quit, have no fear . Dirk had goose yesterday so will have some goose fat to spare. I suggest you smother your self in it. Then WD won’t be able to hold on to you.


I am from Liverpool.....therefore well'ard


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Tea? Is that Tea Leaves, or, Tea Bags?
> 
> made in tea pot, or, in the cup?



A few years ago we were visiting our daughter in Edinburgh and met up with a couple of friends who were visiting too.
We went to a small independent cafe, I ordered Coffee and one of our friends ordered Camomile tea.
Our seats were adjacent to the counter and we could overhear the owner guiding the young girl, who must have been new to the job, through the intricacies of making a "proper" Turkish coffee. When the Camomile tea arrived, it was served in a large transparent glass teapot filled with fresh camomile flowerheads steeping inside. There was some sort of metal spiral in the spout to prevent blockage. Our friends, having expected the usual teabag/ seeds in a teabag were astonished. They said it tasted wonderful, we visited again before we headed back from Edinburgh and I tried a pot myself. I'm not a tea drinker, but it tasted sublime.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2021)

Is the word 'serendipity' ??
Neither of us eating......just picking at things eg mugshots, can of rice pudding, slice of toast .......that is just one of those in a day.
Yesterday........by coincidence we both felt we could enjoy a ready cooked chicken. The only place to get one is Tesco so we decided to go 1st thing tomorrow.
10 minutes ago the doorbell rings.......its MrsDs sister WITH......a cooked chicken .
We had not mentioned it to her, she just brought it out of kindness. How weird is that ?


----------



## Paulus (4 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Tea? Is that Tea Leaves, or, Tea Bags?
> 
> made in tea pot, or, in the cup?


Too many options for some people.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Tea and coffee are very serious subjects you know.


I don't drink coffee........


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just launched the LRE (lets rejoin europe) party. Would you be interested in membership ??


Feck off!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Up twice is better than wetting the bed.
> Only imo of course.... others might prefer a warm, wet bed


Bubble support dog peed on the floor of the attic bedroom this morning! I was in the room below and caught the smell of disenfectant coming under my door... Bubble pal was cleaning the carpet and the smell was wafting down to me. All good now though.

I had taken the hound for a late walk round the block so we thought he would be ok first thing this morning, but he obviously got a bit confused at his new environment.

We just took the dog for a walk round Todmorden's lovely park.



Mo1959 said:


> I see a lady I know said she fell on her arse trying to run in the park and loads of warnings coming in about black ice.


Our park still had a lot of slushy snow and melting ice. It must have been really treacherous a couple of days ago! We normally like to walk up onto the wooded hillside at the back of the park but it wouldn't have been safe today so we stayed down in the valley. 

At least we didn't have flooding to put up with this time...  (This picture was taken a couple of years ago. The park has been landscaped to serve as an emergency flood pond to help protect the town.)







Support dog is now sleeping off his walk draped across his mistress's lap. She is enthralled by the final of _The Apprentice (2018). _I refuse to listen to it and have made her use my headphones! 



oldwheels said:


> We have similar where I live but also more motorhomes on single track roads. Last summer was a nightmare.


Having experienced an aggressive English 4x4 driver try to knock me and my bike into the sea from the singletrack road on the west side of Mull, I can imagine how bad it must have been!


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A few years ago we were visiting our daughter in Edinburgh and met up with a couple of friends who were visiting too.
> We went to a small independent cafe, I ordered Coffee and one of our friends ordered Camomile tea.
> Our seats were adjacent to the counter and we could overhear the owner guiding the young girl, who must have been new to the job, through the intricacies of making a "proper" Turkish coffee. When the Camomile tea arrived, it was served in a large transparent glass teapot filled with fresh camomile flowerheads steeping inside. There was some sort of metal spiral in the spout to prevent blockage. Our friends, having expected the usual teabag/ seeds in a teabag were astonished. They said it tasted wonderful, we visited again before we headed back from Edinburgh and I tried a pot myself. I'm not a tea drinker, but it tasted sublime.


So we are not all heathens who live up here then?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Feck off!


That's 2 maybes then........a positive start for LRE.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A few years ago we were visiting our daughter in Edinburgh and met up with a couple of friends who were visiting too.
> We went to a small independent cafe, I ordered Coffee and one of our friends ordered Camomile tea.
> Our seats were adjacent to the counter and we could overhear the owner guiding the young girl, who must have been new to the job, through the intricacies of making a "proper" Turkish coffee. When the Camomile tea arrived, it was served in a large transparent glass teapot filled with fresh camomile flowerheads steeping inside. There was some sort of metal spiral in the spout to prevent blockage. Our friends, having expected the usual teabag/ seeds in a teabag were astonished. They said it tasted wonderful, we visited again before we headed back from Edinburgh and I tried a pot myself. I'm not a tea drinker, but it tasted sublime.


Many years ago when at the festival with a friend we went into a little place that did lovely Thai food and had tea like that too. Agree, it was very nice.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Tea? Is that Tea Leaves, or, Tea Bags?
> 
> made in tea pot, or, in the cup?



I'd prefer my tea made with tea leaves in a tea pot, my Good Lady won't have that, wants tea bags made in the cup, so thats how we have our tea.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2021)

Just got back from a walk bloody freezing out


----------



## pawl (4 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.....I tried a cafetiere for a while, but have to admit I actually prefer instant.




Your penance is two rounds of toast spread thickly with Marmite.🤪🤪🥰


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

It's warmer here than it has been.

I have been playing with leather


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's warmer here than it has been.
> 
> I have been playing with leather


Poor Brian!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Poor Brian!




He isn't here. He went out. I think he was scared for some reason


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I'd prefer my tea made with tea leaves in a tea pot, my Good Lady won't have that, wants tea bags made in the cup, so thats how we have our tea.


Pleased to see you won that arguement (not).


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I'd prefer my tea made with tea leaves in a tea pot, my Good Lady won't have that, wants tea bags made in the cup, so thats how we have our tea.


Assert your authority tea leaves in the teapot. No sleeping with your bikes in the shed not pleasant this time of year . Maybe compromise tea bags in the teapot .


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jan 2021)

A sobering topic to change the mood {sorry}.
About 3 years ago a cyclist vanished on The A82/A85 somewhere. He was last seen late at night passing through Tyndrum heading south and then probably east on the A85.
In another place I notice a report on BBC news that two men have been questioned but not charged and there is extensive police activity around a farm. There has been much speculation in the past but a resolution may be near.
Edit . The men were arrested but released pending further enquiries


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

A hiker disappeared here about 23 years ago. 3 yeats later his body was found behind a hedge on a narrow lane. No suspicious circumstances. Shame he died alone and in a hedge


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2021)

We get bodies washed up along the coast fairly regularly.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2021)

Dead bodys and tea leaves what a great forum .............


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Assert your authority tea leaves in the teapot. No sleeping with your bikes in the shed not pleasant this time of year . Maybe compromise tea bags in the teapot .



You can get transparent glass teapots with a built in perforated stainless steel reservoir.A friend of ours runs a Cafe and she has several, inexpensive ones that she got from IKEA. We have a tea spoon with a sort of perforated cage for herbal infusions.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Pleased to see you won that arguement (not).



You win some, you loose some.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> *You win some*, you loose some.



You actually win some? 

I AM impressed


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2021)

Boris Johnson will address the nation at 8PM 
I hope he knows I ain't got a telly, maybe on youtube later


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Dead bodys and tea leaves what a great forum .............


Could be worse. 
Could be a nude dead body.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Dead bodys and tea leaves what a great forum .............


Goes to show how varied our topics are.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Boris Johnson will address the nation at 8PM
> I hope he knows I ain't got a telly, maybe on youtube later




You either have a tablet or a phone, so no problem not having a telly


----------



## rustybolts (4 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> And in other news, we just got our Christmas post delivered today, 8 cards, 3 magazines, a parcel, and 3 other letters, all clogged up in the system since before Christmas.


And a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## 12boy (4 Jan 2021)

I'd like to join the LRE but of course no one likes us. If we were not such racist fascists we could have a NAU or even a AU. Perhaps when California secedes from the Union they will join the EU.
I make one cup of coffee per day and it's gotta be good. For me that means french press or my new to me stainless expresso maker. If my pulse hasn't gone up to 140, my hands are shaking and my eyeballs bulging it ain't worth doodley squat.
I've got to get more active outside when it's a nice day like today, -10c wind chill but sunny. Roads are pretty much dry so maybe the Brompton which I avoid for snow and ice.
Be jolly and wise....


----------



## rustybolts (4 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Boris Johnson will address the nation at 8PM
> I hope he knows I ain't got a telly, maybe on youtube later


according to Irish News 

Scotland will go into a new lockdown with people ordered to stay at home for January to tackle the escalating Covid-19 crisis, First Minister Nicola Sturgeon has said.

Ms Sturgeon told the Scottish parliament that from midnight, people will face a legal requirement to stay at home, except for essential purposes.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Could be worse.
> Could be a nude dead body.


We have them, as well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Goes to show how varied our topics are.



Mine's not varied, it has a hazelnut in every bite.😀


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> according to Irish News
> 
> Scotland will go into a new lockdown with people ordered to stay at home for January to tackle the escalating Covid-19 crisis, First Minister Nicola Sturgeon has said.
> 
> Ms Sturgeon told the Scottish parliament that from midnight, people will face a legal requirement to stay at home, except for essential purposes.


Good luck with that. A pretty hefty minority have had all they can take of restrictions so can’t see them complying.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2021)

I'm afraid that the situation with the pandemic is going to get _a lot_ worse before it is eventually brought under control ...

I think the UK will lose significantly over 100,000 people. Hopefully, the numbers will scare even the most ardent anti-vaxers into seeing sense.

The USA death toll will inevitably be over 500,000 and if their crazies don't come to their senses it will be nearer 1,000,000.

The global toll could well end up 5,000,000+.

The reason that the death toll isn't on the scale of the 1918 Spanish Flu (50,000,000+) is because medical knowledge and access to quality healthcare have improved a lot in the past century.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> according to Irish News
> 
> Scotland will go into a new lockdown with people ordered to stay at home for January to tackle the escalating Covid-19 crisis, First Minister Nicola Sturgeon has said.
> 
> Ms Sturgeon told the Scottish parliament that from midnight, people will face a legal requirement to stay at home, except for essential purposes.


It does not yet apply to the offshore islands which are level 3.
Skye of course with a bridge is counted as mainland and so level 4.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2021)

I really don't know what to believe about this Covid.
Infections are currently running approximately 10 times the level we had in March, yet deaths are running at around less than half of what they were.
I still have not met anyone local who claims to have had Covid.
There seems to be no correlation between what is on the news and what I see in reality.
It's all very odd.
I can see people saying enough is enough and ignoring government advice.
Seems like I'm living in a surreal alternatative reality.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You either have a tablet or a phone, so no problem not having a telly


I ain't got a TV licence, the last time I used iplayer I got told off


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I ain't got a TV licence, the last time I used iplayer I got told off




I am sure there are other news channels.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I really don't know what to believe about this Covid.
> Infections are currently running approximately 10 times the level we had in March, yet deaths are running at around less than half of what they were.
> I still have not met anyone local who claims to have had Covid.
> There seems to be no correlation between what is on the news and what I see in reality.
> ...



quite.

I do know 4 people who have tested +ve, all fully recovered within a week. 

The numbers quoted on News and elsewhere just do not make sense, or, equate with what I observe.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am sure there are other news channels.


If it is really bad news someone will tell me, good news is very rare these days


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2021)

I've just watched “Dunkirk” very moving film


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I ain't got a TV licence, the last time I used iplayer I got told off


Who by?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Boris Johnson will address the nation at 8PM
> I hope he knows I ain't got a telly, maybe on youtube later


Boris who ?


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Who by?


The BBC  I had a written warning, just for watching 5 minutes of Remembrance Sunday two years ago


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Infections are currently running approximately 10 times the level we had in March


They weren't doing many tests in March. They are testing lots more people now, so they are getting more positive test results, but there may actually not be as many people infected as there were in March...



Dirk said:


> yet deaths are running at around less than half of what they were


... and doctors have a much better idea of how to treat the disease AND have drugs to help, so the survival rate has improved.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2021)

I've got a funeral plan if it gets really bad......I'm not going in no mass grave


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I still have not met anyone local who claims to have had Covid.


Oh, and you are in Devon, which has been spared the worst of the pandemic so far. I'm sure that people in the hotspots would be more likely to have had the bug or know someone who had.

I felt rough for a couple of weeks from the end of April into May. It never really developed into anything - I had no normal cold symptoms and it was not serious enough to have been flu. It might well have been a mild case of Covid-19, but I will never know for sure because I wasn't tested.



numbnuts said:


> I've got a funeral plan if it gets really bad......I'm not going in no mass grave


I've got my funeral plan sorted. The corpse becomes a plaything for medical students, any scraps to be disposed of as clinical waste afterwards. As for a funeral - I am leaving instructions that there should not be a funeral! Obviously I won't be around to enforce my wishes, so I can't stop them putting on some daft show if they insist on doing so.

It might be nice though if people did at least make a few phone calls or personal visits to discuss the news rather than sending a terse text or email saying "_Colin died yesterday._"


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The BBC  I had a written warning, just for watching 5 minutes of Remembrance Sunday two years ago


How did they know without them breaching the Data Protection Act?


----------



## pawl (4 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> quite.
> 
> I do know 4 people who have tested +ve, all fully recovered within a week.
> 
> The numbers quoted on News and elsewhere just do not make sense, or, equate with what I observe.






Ah that would be Donald Trumpton


----------



## pawl (4 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Boris who ?




Becker


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Ah that would be Donald Trumpton



Two daughters, grand-daughter and son-in-law. Not that it matters, but Nurse, Teacher, GP Receptionist and Retired Sales Rep., respectively)


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just watched “Dunkirk” very moving film


We have it on record. Will watch in the next few (cold) days.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just watched “Dunkirk” very moving film


Isn't that currently on iPlayer?
Naughty boy.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Isn't that currently on iPlayer?
> Naughty boy.


No I have it on DVD bought and paid for 
Boris is on youtube soon


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2021)

I can't go to school .....glad about that  and staying at home is good with this cold weather


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a funeral plan if it gets really bad......I'm not going in no mass grave




See? Always look on the bright side


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

Molly says it's supper time so better feed her. I'll have toast and a cuppa too.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I can't go to school .....glad about that  and staying at home is good with this cold weather


I'm still curious as to how the BBC knew you were watching iPlayer.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I really don't know what to believe about this Covid.
> Infections are currently running approximately 10 times the level we had in March, yet deaths are running at around less than half of what they were.
> I still have not met anyone local who claims to have had Covid.
> There seems to be no correlation between what is on the news and what I see in reality.
> ...


I can understand this. I know of 20+ people who've had it, including 2 who died. I stress "know of" not necessarily people I know directly. I've friends who don't know of anyone who's been ill.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm still curious as to how the BBC knew you were watching iPlayer.



They ask you if you have a TV license, I don't know what happens if you say no, I presume they don't let you watch the programe.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's warmer here than it has been.
> 
> I have been playing with leather



Anyone seen @Dave7 or is he tied up elsewhere......


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone seen @Dave7 or is he tied up elsewhere......


Think he's busy watching that old TV programme......"Going for a thong"


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2021)

I'm sat in the waiting room in the local hospital, my Good Ladies leg swelled up during the weekend, we went down the GP this afternoon and he sent us straight down the hospital, we've been here since four.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the waiting room in the local hospital, my Good Ladies leg swelled up during the weekend, we went down the GP this afternoon and he sent us straight down the hospital, we've been here since four.


Oh gosh. That's worrying Dave. Thrombosis maybe?? Hope they get her sorted out. Don't want to be hanging around in these places at the moment


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the waiting room in the local hospital, my Good Ladies leg swelled up during the weekend, we went down the GP this afternoon and he sent us straight down the hospital, we've been here since four.



Oh dear, hope all is well. Good luck.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I can understand this. I know of 20+ people who've had it, including 2 who died. I stress "know of" not necessarily people I know directly. I've friends who don't know of anyone who's been ill.


I know of 5 people who have had it. 1 was in hospital seriously Iill for 4 months before recovering. 1 is hospital at the moment. 
My mate who had all the symptoms and tested positive but self isolated and got over it quickly and 2 of my next door neighbours who got over it quickly at home.
I also find the correlation between the infection rate, with the death rate confusing. People are dying after 28 days of a positive test, but not necessarily because of Covid.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> They ask you if you have a TV license, I don't know what happens if you say no, I presume they don't let you watch the programe.


The only way they can tie your answer into their licence database is if they access your IP address / internet browsing history.
They cannot do this without your express permission and they would be breaking the GDPA if they did so.
I don't think they would get very far if they admitted illegally tapping your data, in order to prosecute you.
TV licencing is a protection racket.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the waiting room in the local hospital, my Good Ladies leg swelled up during the weekend, we went down the GP this afternoon and he sent us straight down the hospital, we've been here since four.



I hope Mrs Dave is ok


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just launched the LRE (lets rejoin europe) party. Would you be interested in membership ??


Would people confuse it with the Rejoin the EU Party?


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would people confuse it with the Rejoin the EU Party?


It might get confused with the Monster Raving Looney party.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

Just watches Traces, a new crime drama set in Dundee. Quite good and is back on tomorrow.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watches Traces, a new crime drama set in Dundee. Quite good and is back on tomorrow.


What channel is that on Mo?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> What channel is that on Mo?


Was on BBC1 at 9, but maybe it was just up here?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the waiting room in the local hospital, my Good Ladies leg swelled up during the weekend, we went down the GP this afternoon and he sent us straight down the hospital, we've been here since four.


That's worrying, Dave, but at least you took drastic action rather than messing about for weeks like I did when I had that problem!

If it _is _a thrombosis then hopefully your rapid reaction caught it in time to prevent the situation getting worse (e.g. a pulmonary embolism).

I hope that you are both back from the hospital and all is okay? If your wife is now on anticoagulants, with luck they should rapidly get the situation under control. I started to feel better within days.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> I'd like to join the LRE but of course no one likes us. If we were not such racist fascists we could have a NAU or even a AU. Perhaps when California secedes from the Union they will join the EU.
> I make one cup of coffee per day and it's gotta be good. For me that means french press or my new to me stainless expresso maker. If my pulse hasn't gone up to 140, my hands are shaking and my eyeballs bulging it ain't worth doodley squat.
> I've got to get more active outside when it's a nice day like today, -10c wind chill but sunny. Roads are pretty much dry so maybe the Brompton which I avoid for snow and ice.
> Be jolly and wise....


North versus South?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Was on BBC1 at 9, but maybe it was just up here?


We can get Scottish programmes on iPlayer anyway!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

I just watched Avengers End Game. It was really good. A great way to end the series.

It was quite long though. Over 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I just watched Avengers End Game. It was really good. A great way to end the series.
> 
> It was quite long though. Over 2 1/2 hours.


Relies too much on special effects, compared to the other Avenger movies.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Relies too much on special effects, compared to the other Avenger movies.




They all do, even so it was good.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They all do, even so it was good.


That one more than the others though.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> That one more than the others though.




True


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> True


Watched them all, but that one was a let-down. A poor end to what was a decent "series".


----------



## Sterlo (4 Jan 2021)

The only Avengers I liked was when Joanna Lumley played Purdy 😁


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> The only Avengers I liked was when Joanna Lumley played Purdy 😁


"Mrs Peel" played by Dianna Rigg.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> The only Avengers I liked was when Joanna Lumley played Purdy 😁


Me to - no idea what the plots were - I wasn't really paying attention to that bit


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2021)

Morning. Another chilly one but it doesn't look icy thank goodness. Even after four days off, the legs still feel a bit achy and tired but I might try a gentle jog. I am eating too much and not moving enough and the weight is already creeping up  God, it's hard work when you get older. I think I would need to exercise for at least two hours a day and eat like a sparrow to lose it again!


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2021)

Morning all, now today's problem is, Pam is a foot care practitioner with a surgery at our house, basically you walk in our front door and on the right is her room and on the right is my office, we are business rated, can she carry on having patients visit in these new rules, we have spent hours trying to find out to no avail, you would have thought there would be a helpline somewhere. We put every precaution we can in place and she only does two patients a day to allow for full clean up, I am at a loss as to who to ask. Financially we could easily afford to stay closed but the elderly people she looks after is what keeps her doing it, they do depend on her.

Stay safe guys be if you have any idea's I would appreciate them, one I have just thought of us that she goes out to customers rather than them coming here.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

A very fine film of snow fell here overnight.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> Morning all, now today's problem is, Pam is a foot care practitioner with a surgery at our house, basically you walk in our front door and on the right is her room and on the right is my office, we are business rated, can she carry on having patients visit in these new rules, we have spent hours trying to find out to no avail, you would have thought there would be a helpline somewhere. We put every precaution we can in place and she only does two patients a day to allow for full clean up, I am at a loss as to who to ask. Financially we could easily afford to stay closed but the elderly people she looks after is what keeps her doing it, they do depend on her.
> 
> Stay safe guys be if you have any idea's I would appreciate them, one I have just thought of us that she goes out to customers rather than them coming here.


This was the March guidelines, but presumably the same? Looks like she can?
https://cop.org.uk/news/coronavirus-guidance-to-private-practice-members-on-treating-patients


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> Morning all, now today's problem is, Pam is a foot care practitioner with a surgery at our house, basically you walk in our front door and on the right is her room and on the right is my office, we are business rated, can she carry on having patients visit in these new rules, we have spent hours trying to find out to no avail, you would have thought there would be a helpline somewhere. We put every precaution we can in place and she only does two patients a day to allow for full clean up, I am at a loss as to who to ask. Financially we could easily afford to stay closed but the elderly people she looks after is what keeps her doing it, they do depend on her.
> 
> Stay safe guys be if you have any idea's I would appreciate them, one I have just thought of us that she goes out to customers rather than them coming here.


At No 2 son's house a podiatrist visits regularly to care for the residents feet. This is really nothing more than nail clipping and a health check. This is something the care staff are not allowed to do. The podiatrist continued to visit during Lockdown 01.

I have a friend who is a podiatrist working both privately and in the NHS. I've a very small idea of her work and know that there are some conditions involving ulceration etc. where treatment is essential. I know the NHS have been prioritising this type of work.

As I read it, only on the BBC, one can leave home for medical appointments. So the question is should the clients leave home, not can your wife see them.

I don't know what a "foot care practitioner" is - you don't say podiatrist so I'm guessing there's a difference? I'd suggest if your wife is carrying out essential treatment on ulcers etc. this would be a medical appointment. If she is carrying out general foot care such as nail clipping, dried skin removal etc possibly this isn't medical treatment unless the client is physically unable to do it at home.

I'm only thinking out loud. I know nothing!


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2021)

good morning people.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> good morning people.


Morning......what's the news on Mrs D?


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's worrying, Dave, but at least you took drastic action rather than messing about for weeks like I did when I had that problem!
> 
> If it _is _a thrombosis then hopefully your rapid reaction caught it in time to prevent the situation getting worse (e.g. a pulmonary embolism).
> 
> I hope that you are both back from the hospital and all is okay? If your wife is now on anticoagulants, with luck they should rapidly get the situation under control. I started to feel better within days.



Unfortunately we never got to see the doctor, we arrived at the MDU, Medical Decisions Unit, at 4pm, we were still waiting at 10pm and there were 4 people in front of us, at that point my Good lady said we're going home, so we signed out and went home, now we've got to go back to the GP.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Good news, Mrs Tenkay and I both have tested negative for COVID.
I’m one of those who rarely goes to the Doctor but Mrs Tenkay is a retired Nurse and is quite concerned as the infection is on my chest and not improving, so I’ll ring the surgery and ask for a prescription for antibiotics.
Have a peaceful day folks, each day brings us closer to spring, and sees more people vaccinated 👍


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning......what's the news on Mrs D?



We don't know yet.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2021)

Hello everyone and welcome to Lockdown 02! ☹️ It's too dark to check the weather so probably means we have a lot of heavy cloud. Forecast is for snow at 8.00.

I've already had today's excitement. Checked the PBs. No wins this month.

Feeling fed up. I know this makes no difference to Mrs P and I but being back in Lockdown just seems so...?????......well miserable I guess is the word. Our village support group kicked in to action again last night.

I'm off for a doze. Stay safe. Catch you all later.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 

Uncle Ernie has looked upon me kindly again this month. 3 x £25

It's frosty outside and the first of the bin lorries woke me up at 7am.

Now drinking the first mug of tea of the day.

Out with muttley soon and then back to the man cave for some bike fettling. 

The biggest excitement of the day is a Sainsbury's delivery this afternoon 

Stay safe everyone 😄


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello everyone and welcome to Lockdown 02! ☹ It's too dark to check the weather so probably means we have a lot of heavy cloud. Forecast is for snow at 8.00.
> 
> I've already had today's excitement. Checked the PBs. No wins this month.
> 
> ...


It's strange....like you say, I suppose it hasn't really impacted my life yet it still leaves you feeling in some sort of horrible limbo. If it's a nice afternoon it will be interesting to see what our local park and walks are like. The last "lockdown" seemed to be treated as an extended holiday with families coming from other areas to spend the day. The car park at the park was overflowing most days. No way they were local. What's the point. No wonder some people just think, what the hell if nobody else is bothering!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Uncle Ernie has looked upon me kindly again this month. 3 x £25


I'll just wait and see if there's an email. Usually get one on or around the 6th if I've won anything. Obviously not the big one


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2021)

I think Pam would be considered as a key worker and therefore allowed to continue to see people.

Morning all slightly warmer. No frost here and it's dry.

Stay safe.

Hope Mrs Dave gets help Dave.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, still too dark to tell how the weather is today. MrsF back at work today (from home that is) so back to office hours now. At times it feels not so much as if MrsF is working from home and more like I’m living in her office. Hopefully only another 6 months to go before she retires, that’s the plan anyway.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2021)

OMG. I won £25. I am so happy.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG. I won £25. I am so happy.


Woo.hoo. Is that the first one?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG. I won £25. I am so happy.


Ended up logging in for a look but looks like nothing this month. I usually get at least a £25.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Woo.hoo. Is that the first one?




Yes. I only moved the rest of my money into the bonds in Late October. Before that I only had about £400 in bonds.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would people confuse it with the Rejoin the EU Party?


WHAT !!!!! Are you telling me there is such a party. I will sue them, SUE THEM!!!!!.
I have strong support......well, when I say strong support, I have Dirk and Welshie as 'maybes'.
Now, in order to sue them I will need some contributions. Feel free to make your offers here.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2021)

I've put socks on with toes in them thinking they would be warm, but I think my tootsies actually feel colder in them


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2021)

This from face book made me laugh


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've put socks on with toes in them thinking they would be warm, but I think my tootsies actually feel colder in them




I had a pair like that they were multi coloured. They really hurt my toes so I threw them out


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> Morning all, now today's problem is, Pam is a foot care practitioner with a surgery at our house, basically you walk in our front door and on the right is her room and on the right is my office, we are business rated, can she carry on having patients visit in these new rules, we have spent hours trying to find out to no avail, you would have thought there would be a helpline somewhere. We put every precaution we can in place and she only does two patients a day to allow for full clean up, I am at a loss as to who to ask. Financially we could easily afford to stay closed but the elderly people she looks after is what keeps her doing it, they do depend on her.
> 
> Stay safe guys be if you have any idea's I would appreciate them, one I have just thought of us that she goes out to customers rather than them coming here.


My daughter is also a footcare thingy (UKs highest certification apparently)
This is of no help but.....my daughter has a practice "at home" as in they have converted the detached garage (lagging, heating, water, separate wc etc) but she has had to shut up shop.
If you want I will ask her what rules she based that on.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I had a pair like that they were multi coloured. They really hurt my toes so I threw them out


Yep. They weren't cheap either, but they are not particularly warm or comfortable. No wonder I struggle to get running shoes wide enough. Look how wide my feet are at the base of my toes. They are like shovels!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've put socks on with toes in them thinking they would be warm, but I think my tootsies actually feel colder in them


All my socks have toes in them........😳


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> All my socks have toes in them........😳




But only when your wearing them


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've put socks on with toes in them thinking they would be warm, but I think my tootsies actually feel colder in them


Don’t go out in really severe cold and risk frostbite, your separate toe socks will be totally redundant.
you hussy there may be some toe fetishists on this thread.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2021)

I hate feet. I know We all need them or we would fall over, but I really hate other people's feet. Can't stand them near me


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2021)

And it's snowing slightly now


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My daughter is also a footcare thingy (UKs highest certification apparently)
> This is of no help but.....my daughter has a practice "at home" as in they have converted the detached garage (lagging, heating, water, separate wc etc) but she has had to shut up shop.
> If you want I will ask her what rules she based that on.


If its footcare, as in providing medical treatment, she's fine.

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/national-lockdown-stay-at-home#sports-and-physical-activity

If its footcare as in cosmetic stuff, she can't.

I do have a little sympathy with the government, as much as it pains me to do so. This is an emergency response, not something that's been many years in the planning. As comprehensive as they try to be there's always someone slightly different in some manner who wonders if they're exempt in some way. "Podiatry is banned, but I'm a one legged podiatrist who practices from a bus shelter and im not listed." Well, in instances like that it seems simple to me - if it isn't in black and white on the gov.uk website telling you that you can do it, then you can't.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. They weren't cheap either, but they are not particularly warm or comfortable. No wonder I struggle to get running shoes wide enough. Look how wide my feet are at the base of my toes. They are like shovels!
> 
> 
> View attachment 567334


It's a long story but we were once out walking with friends and found ourselves at a spot which we subsequently discovered was well known by those who like to indulge in unusual and open air sexual activity. WE DID NOT KNOW THIS BEFOREHAND.

We did notice several people behaving strangely and began to wonder. 🤔 As we got to the far end of the footpath a runner came towards us wearing running "shoes" like this which finished at the knee.

That was it. Finished us off. The four of us were helpless with laughter, holding each other upright, as we speculated on this person's speciality interest!!!!!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jan 2021)

And in other news


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> And in other news
> View attachment 567336


I read that the other day. It does work! Don't ask me how I know


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> WE DID NOT KNOW THIS BEFOREHAND.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> And in other news
> View attachment 567336


Does that apply to Scotsmen in Northamptonshire?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2021)

@Mo1959 I have the same width problem. Finding street shoes is tricky but I can usually get something and buy two pairs at a time.

Cycling gear is very difficult and I usually end up going up one size. I always store them with wooden shoe trees to keep the width.

I guess properly fitting running shoes is very important?


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 I have the same width problem.


Paging @Fnaar


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Groundhog Day.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> And in other news
> View attachment 567336


Photos please. Come on guys off you go.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 I have the same width problem. Finding street shoes is tricky but I can usually get something and buy two pairs at a time.
> 
> Cycling gear is very difficult and I usually end up going up one size. I always store them with wooden shoe trees to keep the width.
> 
> I guess properly fitting running shoes is very important?


Yep. I'm bothered with numbness along the outer edge of my feet and the small toe since having sciatica and a tight shoe can make the numbness even worse. Thankfully, there are quite a few shoes come in a wide fitting now plus it's like cycling shoes where you get to know which brands are more generous too.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's a long story but we were once out walking with friends and found ourselves at a spot which we subsequently discovered was well known by those who like to indulge in unusual and open air sexual activity. WE DID NOT KNOW THIS BEFOREHAND.
> 
> We did notice several people behaving strangely and began to wonder. 🤔 As we got to the far end of the footpath a runner came towards us wearing running "shoes" like this which finished at the knee.
> 
> That was it. Finished us off. The four of us were helpless with laughter, holding each other upright, as we speculated on this person's speciality interest!!!!!!! 🤣🤣🤣




Yeah. Right. Can you lot smell that?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2021)

I think I had better stop posting till @Drago disappears for a while. 😄😄


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watches Traces, a new crime drama set in Dundee. Quite good and is back on tomorrow.


It was said in the past that Dundee was where the Mafia sent people on training courses. Backstabbing was normal.


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My daughter is also a footcare thingy (UKs highest certification apparently)
> This is of no help but.....my daughter has a practice "at home" as in they have converted the detached garage (lagging, heating, water, separate wc etc) but she has had to shut up shop.
> If you want I will ask her what rules she based that on.



I would appreciate that, thanks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2021)

No visit from Ernie this month, that's two consecutive months without a win. It is to be expected though as I was statistically ahead of the expected return.


----------



## Oldfentiger (5 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> BT are a rip off.
> We went to Plusnet a couple of years ago.
> The fibre broadband package includes the land line and is currently costing us £21.99 a month all in.
> BT wanted £100+ a year for the landline and around £40 a month for broadband.


I’ve just returned to BT, as FTTP (fibre to the premises) is now available In my area.
Placed the order at beginning of March. Road had to be dug up and front garden too, which turned out to be a lengthy process, not helped by lockdowns. Another team had to pull the cable through from the manhole across the road, which was also hit by delays.
All through this I wasn’t unduly concerned as I hadn’t cancelled my contract with the previous ISP. 
I eventually got the fibre connected mid December.
A couple of weeks later a letter from BT landed on my doormat apologising for the delay in connecting my service. Compensation of £5/day for 161 days!
A few days later £805 arrived in my bank account. I hadn’t complained or claimed so what a nice windfall just before Christmas 😎


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Was on BBC1 at 9, but maybe it was just up here?


No, south of Border too. We watched it. Promising.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> No, south of Border too. We watched it. Promising.


Few reasonably well known actors in it. Did it say it was based on a Val McDermid story or have I made that up?


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> No visit from Ernie this month, that's two consecutive months without a win. It is to be expected though as I was statistically ahead of the expected return.


May be it is building up for “the big one”


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2021)

I'm up, I have a parcel from Amazon today, I hope it's not another rain forest........


----------



## pawl (5 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> They ask you if you have a TV license, I don't know what happens if you say no, I presume they don't let you watch the programe.





Your telly explodes


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2021)

I'm still trying to figure out how the BBC can possibly know that you have been watching iPlayer without a licence.
Anyone?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> If its footcare, as in providing medical treatment, she's fine.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/national-lockdown-stay-at-home#sports-and-physical-activity
> 
> ...


Thanks.
She does (if I can spell it) reflexology . 
As reflexology does not actually treat problems in a medical sense she is probably not exempt......even though to many people its a godsend .


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm still curious as to how the BBC knew you were watching iPlayer.


It is a while since I had to do it now, the TV remembers the details (which, I, sadly, don’t), but, I thought, on first use you have to register, providing a name, post code and email address. Perhaps, that is enough to check their database?

But, I don’t see how they can verify the details given.

Also, it was my understanding you can watch on demand stuff but not “live” without a TV licence?

We have a TV licence by the way, just in case the online “detector bot” is reading this.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how the BBC can possibly know that you have been watching iPlayer without a licence.
> Anyone?


Only if you tell them surely. Sometimes when logging in to the iplayer it asks you if you have a license. Just so no.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> "Mrs Peel" played by Dianna Rigg.


Now you are talking


----------



## pawl (5 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> No, south of Border too. We watched it. Promising.





It was on Alibi some time ago.MrsP swears blind we watched it then.I don’t remember it Probably get to the last episode and realise that I have seen it


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 I have the same width problem. Finding street shoes is tricky but I can usually get something and buy two pairs at a time.
> 
> Cycling gear is very difficult and I usually end up going up one size. I always store them with wooden shoe trees to keep the width.
> 
> I guess properly fitting running shoes is very important?


I have the opposite problem. My big toes are sooooo long. Seriously, i take size 9....sometimes 9 1/2........ but if I had "normal" toes I would be in size 8.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> WHAT !!!!! Are you telling me there is such a party. I will sue them, SUE THEM!!!!!.
> I have strong support......well, when I say strong support, I have Dirk and Welshie as 'maybes'.
> Now, in order to sue them I will need some contributions. Feel free to make your offers here.


I wondered how long it would be before money collecting started. You have now achieved official Politician Status.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. I'm bothered with numbness along the outer edge of my feet and the small toe since having sciatica and a tight shoe can make the numbness even worse. Thankfully, there are quite a few shoes come in a wide fitting now plus it's like cycling shoes where you get to know which brands are more generous too.


Mo. When I was running seriously (30+ years ago) I would travel 20 miles to Manchester or Bolton and get shoes made to measure ie they took all foot measurements and 2 weeks later you picked them up.
Do such places still exist ?


----------



## Sterlo (5 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 I have the same width problem. Finding street shoes is tricky but I can usually get something and buy two pairs at a time.
> 
> Cycling gear is very difficult and I usually end up going up one size. I always store them with wooden shoe trees to keep the width.
> 
> I guess properly fitting running shoes is very important?


If it's not a daft question, how do shoe trees work. I have the same issue, wide feet and a high instep. I bought some Lake shoes as they were the only ones I could find wide enough but even they could benefit from being a little wider. Do trees really work to expand shoes or do they just help keep the shape?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mo. When I was running seriously (30+ years ago) I would travel 20 miles to Manchester or Bolton and get shoes made to measure ie they took all foot measurements and 2 weeks later you picked them up.
> Do such places still exist ?


I doubt it. Lord knows what it would cost as it's around £100 plus for decent running shoes as it is!


----------



## Sterlo (5 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> WHAT !!!!! Are you telling me there is such a party. I will sue them, SUE THEM!!!!!.
> I have strong support......well, when I say strong support, I have Dirk and Welshie as 'maybes'.
> Now, in order to sue them I will need some contributions. Feel free to make your offers here.


Well you've just lost me, you could have put me down for a definite maybe but I'm not paying for politics.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> If it's not a daft question, how do shoe trees work. I have the same issue, wide feet and a high instep. I bought some Lake shoes as they were the only ones I could find wide enough but even they could benefit from being a little wider. Do trees really work to expand shoes or do they just help keep the shape?


I bought these but have only had them a short time so haven't really experimented on my tighter shoes yet. I suspect they might work better on leather than on running shoes. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Ladi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how the BBC can possibly know that you have been watching iPlayer without a licence.
> Anyone?


 
I think it was when I had a licence I logged on with my email address, few years later just logged on again this time without a licence and they crossed checked with IP address.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I wondered how long it would be before money collecting started. You have now achieved official Politician Status.


I beg your pardon !!!
I am NOT collecting money in any way, shape or form.
I am merely accepting donations.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I doubt it. Lord knows what it would cost as it's around £100 plus for decent running shoes as it is!


Can't remember what I paid.
I tended to run in Reebok and they lasted for ages


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2021)

Just asked Alexa what the weather was going to be like this weekend, her reply was why? where do you think you are going.


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> If its footcare, as in providing medical treatment, she's fine.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/national-lockdown-stay-at-home#sports-and-physical-activity
> 
> ...



It is footcare, the problem lies in the fact to get into the surgery they have to come through our front door.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I think it was when I had a licence I logged on with my email address, few years later just logged on again this time without a licence and they crossed checked with IP address.


So they illegally accessed your internet providers data of your internet history?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> It is footcare, the problem lies in the fact to get into the surgery they have to come through our front door.


You described her surgery as on the right of the front door. I would argue if the patient walks straight in and goes to that room he/she is entering a business premises.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have the opposite problem. My big toes are sooooo long. Seriously, i take size 9....sometimes 9 1/2........ but if I had "normal" toes I would be in size 8.


Simply means you are creative and focused; you can find more than
one way to complete a particular task.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You described her surgery as on the right of the front door. I would argue if the patient walks straight in and goes to that room he/she is entering a business premises.


Other jobsworths would argue differently.


----------



## rustybolts (5 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I doubt it. Lord knows what it would cost as it's around £100 plus for decent running shoes as it is!


I have very dodgy knees and ankles , the only shoe that I can run in now are Hoka Clifton , I ran a full 26 mile marathon in 2016 in them but they don't suit everybody. Running in old worn out shoes on hard surfaces is going to cause certain injury and is false economy


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jan 2021)

Another dry sunny day with no wind but colder than before. When I got up it was -4.6C and has now risen to -1.9C. Gritter went past about half past six but road still looks pretty white.
Found a parcel I was expecting on my doorstep at 9.15 which looked like it had been out in the rain as covered in drops of water. Must be condensation coming from a warm van to a freezing doorstep.
The deer feeding saga on Rannoch Moor continues with obvious tourists now parking on both sides of the main road causing an obvious hazard. From today they should no longer be travelling so interesting to see what happens.
Paltry £25 this month from Ernie but I am still ahead on a percentage basis.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Simply means you are creative and focused; you can find more than
> one way to complete a particular task.


I will show that to MrsD......I am sure she will be impressed


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> I have very dodgy knees and ankles , the only shoe that I can run in now are Hoka Clifton , I ran a full 26 mile marathon in 2016 in them but they don't suit everybody. Running in old worn out shoes on hard surfaces is going to cause certain injury and is false economy


I used to put sorbothane inserts in and they were good. Even so my knee ligaments eventually gave up.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mo. When I was running seriously (30+ years ago) I would travel 20 miles to Manchester or Bolton and get shoes made to measure ie they took all foot measurements and 2 weeks later you picked them up.
> Do such places still exist ?


Yes.


----------



## screenman (5 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Other jobsworths would argue differently.




That is the problem we are having, nobody can give a definite answer, tried insurers, federation and local council. I expect we are a rarity but I know of others working the same way, I designed the house around the clinic and my office, thinking back I now know I should have given them a separate entrance.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> I have very dodgy knees and ankles , the only shoe that I can run in now are Hoka Clifton , I ran a full 26 mile marathon in 2016 in them but they don't suit everybody. Running in old worn out shoes on hard surfaces is going to cause certain injury and is false economy


I run in Hoka Cliftons too. I’m a recent convert to them and find them excellent, really well cushioned and light. Mrs Tenkay got a pair as she’s got a titanium knee joint and wanted the maximum cushioning when she started running again.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jan 2021)

screenman said:


> That is the problem we are having, nobody can give a definite answer, tried insurers, federation and local council. I expect we are a rarity but I know of others working the same way, I designed the house around the clinic and my office, thinking back I now know I should have given them a separate entrance.


My chiropractor does very similar. 
His treatment room in his house is in the same position as yours. Through the front door and then 1st door on the right. I have an appointment next week and I have checked with him and he is still seeing clients.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> If it's not a daft question, how do shoe trees work. I have the same issue, wide feet and a high instep. I bought some Lake shoes as they were the only ones I could find wide enough but even they could benefit from being a little wider. Do trees really work to expand shoes or do they just help keep the shape?


I've used Lake in the past and found them very comfy. I think shoe trees originated back in the day when a gentleman dressed very well in his day to day life. The object of the shoe tree being to help retain the shoe shape and reduce creasing by stretching the leather after use. I assume the shoe tree is therefore slightly larger than the shoe size. I have wooden ones but not as posh as the ones Mo linked to.

I find they work well but I've only used them for the following. To stretch road shoes and winter boots when new which were a little tight for me. When these are not in use for a long period they do shrink and become tighter. A couple of weeks before I start to use, for example, my road shoes I'll pop the shoe trees in to stretch the shoes again.

I also use them with my walking boots. Walking is my wife's thing and for years I struggled to go with her, it left me so uncomfortable after 2-3 miles it wasn't worth trying. Long story short I had a proper fitting at a specialist outdoor activity shop and invested an *eye-watering* sum in leather Meindl boots. These were intended to stretch with use but I hurried the process along by using shoe trees. The boots can be resoled, this clinched the deal, so I give them a huge amount of care as I believe they will last 10-15 years. As part of the care I always put them away with shoe trees in place to keep the leather stretched and push the creases out a little.

So yes for the above i find they work very well.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I bought these but have only had them a short time so haven't really experimented on my tighter shoes yet. I suspect they might work better on leather than on running shoes. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Ladies-Womens-Shoe-Boot-Stretchers-Tree-Wooden-Shaper-Bunion-Corn-Size-3-8/253966663173?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



I have something very similar to those, again via Ebay. Work very well in my experience.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jan 2021)

Done the cleaning, now enjoying a cup of Darjeeling. (Leaf, brewed in pot for 5mins).
Weather is dull with the odd shower, about 2 degrees, patches of snow still lingering.
Will go for a pavement walk later.


----------



## Sterlo (5 Jan 2021)

Thanks all, I've taken the plunge and ordered a pair off Ebay. Seems strange you can actually just them as singles as well???


----------



## Paulus (5 Jan 2021)

A spot of bike fettling today. The hub on my Brompton was very sticky, so I decided to take it apart. Probably the first time since it was made in about 2000. No grease in the bearings and the 3 speed hub very grungy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Done the cleaning, now enjoying a cup of Darjeeling. (Leaf, brewed in pot for 5mins).
> Weather is dull with the odd shower, about 2 degrees, patches of snow still lingering.
> Will go for a pavement walk later.



We were getting a bit low on ground coffee so ordered a packet of “ Grumpy Mule “ Colombian coffee to come with our veg box.
Looking at the label it says it was roasted in Meltham near Holmforth. There are also instructions for brewing a double espresso : water temperature between 93-95 degrees, 14-18 grams of coffee, brew for 27 seconds. 
that’s quite precise 😮


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I will show that to MrsD......I am sure she will be impressed


Well, has she stopped laughing yet?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> A spot of bike fettling today. The hub on my Brompton was very sticky, so I decided to take it apart. Probably the first time since it was made in about 2000. No grease in the bearings and the 3 speed hub very grungy.
> View attachment 567385


The bottom, as viewed, ratchet pawl has a problem. It's not seating correctly, may just be a build up of muck. A thin piece of wire to clean behind it.

Then check the other side.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2021)

Me parcel came, wee bit late to go for a walk so it's a  and a sleep


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jan 2021)

Just seen our latest covid numbers on the BBC. Back in December we (Edinburgh) were steady in the 80’s per 100,000. Now we are suddenly at 221 
Heaven knows where it will stop.
Inverclyde now topping the Scottish table with 541


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Unfortunately we never got to see the doctor, we arrived at the MDU, Medical Decisions Unit, at 4pm, we were still waiting at 10pm and there were 4 people in front of us, at that point my Good lady said we're going home, so we signed out and went home, now we've got to go back to the GP.


Oh no... 

IIRC, the (30-50%?) risk of pulmonary embolism (*PE*) from *DVT* is greatest in the first few days/weeks (because clots are still loose and can break up and fragments get swept 'upstream') so speed of diagnosis and treatment is of the essence. A PE is _extremely _serious. Any delay in treatment could have dire consequences.

I can understand why your wife didn't want to spend any more time waiting at the hospital, but I would go back there ASAP and if necessary camp out until they test her for clotting. A simple D-Dimer blood test detects 19/20 of clots and (certainly in normal non-Covid times) results can be back in an hour or two. If there were a positive result (or maybe even with a negative result if the doctor is concerned about the lump) she would probably then have an ultrasound scan of the vein, and maybe even a CT scan. Ordinary X-rays won't really pick up any clot.

Good luck!


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> A spot of bike fettling today. The hub on my Brompton was very sticky, so I decided to take it apart. Probably the first time since it was made in about 2000. No grease in the bearings and the 3 speed hub very grungy.
> View attachment 567385


I started getting strange noises and on investigation discovered no grease in the front wheel bearings after about 18 months use. The 3 speed hub gets gear oil injected regularly and I have not the courage to take it apart as long as it works and sounds ok.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jan 2021)

Nice that we still have a bit of light at this time of day now.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2021)

PS @dave r - when I had my second PE, I went to Northampton General (I was visiting my sister at the time). There was a queue of people ahead of me in A&E, including 2 lads who'd had drunken falls and had probably broken bones. The receptionist spoke to me before I joined the queue and when I told her why I was there she bumped me up the queue ahead of the drunks. I got seen by a doctor an hour later and my test results back about an hour after that.

When you (eventually) go back to the hospital, make sure that they know _why _you are there when you arrive. Emphasise that your GP was so concerned about the lump that (s)he told your wife to get to the hospital ASAP. Maybe others in any given queue have less (potentially) serious conditions?


----------



## 12boy (5 Jan 2021)

Mrs 12 had some tight boots and we have no shoe trees. She read on the web that a freezer ziplock baggie filled with water, put in the shoe, and left outside in sub freezing weather will stretch the shoe as the resultant ice expands. In her case the area to stretch was to expand the heel area sideways as well as back. The shoetrees I've seen only push the heel back but not so much out at the sides. This worked very well, although the temps were -17C so the water froze completely.
In a half hour we are supposed to have the wind drop and 4-5 inches of snow begin even though the high today will be 5.5C. We will see.
I am with those who like loose shoes in terms of warm toes. Enough wooly socks to make the toe area tight make my toes colder. I also believe that oil lubrication works very well on Sturmey Archer hubs although they can ooze a bit. That's the only maintenance I've done on mine in thousands of miles.
Sorry to hear of your wife's possible thrombosis, Dave. Waiting around for possible bad news is excruciating. I hope she is going to be ok.
Sorry to reply to things so far back in the thread, but when morning comes for me you are 10 pages down the thread. Apparently some folks can precognitively reply to future posts but that is beyond my colonial abilities. 
Be well and safe.......


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Jan 2021)

Strange day today - thought this thread would under stand best

Had to go to the bank to put a CHEQUE in - NPower sent my wife one as a refund for overpayment - and yes they do have a direct debit they could have used
and a bloke arrived to read the meters - been here for 6 years and that is the first time it has ever been read - inspite of changing supplier about 4 times

feels like the 1980s again

and we were all worried about a virus then as well!!!

although when I pointed this out to my wife she commented that AIDS would be easier for 2 60 years old married people to avoid
(or so she claims!)


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Had to go to the bank to put a CHEQUE in


If you want to avoid this I think most banks now provide the facility of paying in cheques with your phone. Apologies if you know this already !


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> It was said in the past that Dundee was where the Mafia sent people on training courses. Backstabbing was normal.


There's a marmalade factory in Dundee. Been there a while.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's a marmalade factory in Dundee. Been there a while.


Didn't the first marmalade originate in Dundee?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Didn't the first marmalade originate in Dundee?


So the story goes, washed up remains of the Spanish Armada


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh no...
> 
> IIRC, the (30-50%?) risk of pulmonary embolism (*PE*) from *DVT* is greatest in the first few days/weeks (because clots are still loose and can break up and fragments get swept 'upstream') so speed of diagnosis and treatment is of the essence. A PE is _extremely _serious. Any delay in treatment could have dire consequences.
> 
> ...



They did blood tests whilst we were there and they all came back OK, GP phoned about dinnertime and told her to keep the leg elevated and take painkillers, exactly what we'd already been doing. And just to make the week more crap our boiler has handed its notice in with immediate effect, plumber was already booked for tomorrow, I phoned them this morning but they couldn't bring it forward so we've only got the gas fire and the kettle for hot water till its sorted. We've been looking at The Energy Saving Trust for a possible grant for a new boiler, the old one is 12 years old.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> They did blood tests whilst we were there and they all came back OK


Thank goodness for that! 

Maybe it is just a varicose vein then? My mum got those and ended up having to have them operated on a few years later. I developed a couple after my DVT but they aren't currently much of a problem.

Good luck with the boiler. Hopefully, you will get the grant.


----------



## gavroche (5 Jan 2021)

Well, I did go back home and arrived at about 3.15 and must say it is nice to be home. I will be going back to Devon in a few days time and according to my wife, probably will stay till end of February or when the lockdown finishes, who knows?


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's a marmalade factory in Dundee. Been there a while.


Marmalade was invented in Dundee.
Used to be known for Jam, Jute and Journalism.
The political infighting at one time was legendary hence the Mafia going there to learn.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> *Marmalade was invented in Dundee.*
> Used to be known for Jam, Jute and Journalism.
> The political infighting at one time was legendary hence the Mafia going there to learn.



According to Wikipedia, Marmalade is of Portuguese origin, although, the Scots are credited with inventing the spreadable version.

Not disputing your claim, to it, not my favourite spread (Rhubarb and Ginger Jam, Strawberry Jam, Honey, Lemoncurd, in that order for me).


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> So the story goes, washed up remains of the Spanish Armada


A Spanish ship yes but later than the armada.
One famous wreck from the armada is in Tobermory Bay. Much time and money has been spent trying to get the treasure reputed to have sunk with it. Any fool would know that the local clan would never let it sink without getting the treasure off first. I have a couple of bits of wood I picked up from the wreck. They look more like bits of my old prawn creels but why spoil a good story?


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> According to Wikipedia, Marmalade is of Portuguese origin, although, the Scots are credited with inventing the spreadable version.
> 
> Not disputing your claim, to it, not my favourite spread (Rhubarb and Ginger Jam, Strawberry Jam, Honey, Lemoncurd, in that order for me).


My favourite cycling snack is marmalade sandwiches.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> I will be going back to Devon in a few days time ........


Are you allowed to do that under the current lockdown rules?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My favourite cycling snack is marmalade sandwiches.


Sorry - banned under new lockdown rules unless you are a Bear


----------



## gavroche (5 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Are you allowed to do that under the current lockdown rules?


I have a good reason: medical ground. Because our daughter is recovering from an operation for breast cancer and needs radio therapy to complete the treatment, she needs to be cared for and that's where we come in. Very valid reason I say, beside, I won't be stopping anywhere so won't be in contact with anybody. 
On the way up to Wales, I didn't see a single police car on M5, M6 and M56.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My favourite cycling snack is marmalade sandwiches.


Cheese and marmalade for me...........


----------



## screenman (6 Jan 2021)

Morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

Morning. Minus 3 again. Getting a bit fed up of icy conditions now. Few more days of it then it's finally to get a bit milder on Sunday.


----------



## Drago (6 Jan 2021)

I habe risen!


----------



## Paulus (6 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's damp outside but not cold.
What to do today? 
My local grocer is doing deliveries, so a phone call to them for some fruit and veg, the butcher is also delivering, so a call to them as well.
That's ten minutes sorted.
The dog will be walked per normal and then some domestics. 
Another busy day in paradise.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
I started a course of antibiotics yesterday, just six tablets, two for the initial dose followed by one a day for the next four days.
Reading the list of possible side effects is interesting, one that stood out is the advice to avoid sunlight or even overcast conditions and wear sunglasses and sunblock if you do venture outside. I was brushing my teeth earlier and I’m sure my canine teeth are a bit longer and more pointy than they were yesterday 😮
I’ll need to keep an eye on this, meanwhile I’m back off to bed, I’ve also been feeling sleepier during daylight hours.
Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

Chilly donder done. Not as bad underfoot as I was expecting. 

Green bin out and just sat down with a bowl of porridge. Need to let it cool a bit first.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Chilly donder done. Not as bad underfoot as I was expecting.
> 
> Green bin out and just sat down with a bowl of porridge. Need to let it cool a bit first.


You are Goldilocks AICMFP


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, boiler man is on his way, might have some heat in the house later.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All. More ice today. More snow forecast for tomorrow.
Nothing planned.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2021)

Morning. 0 deg and feels like -3. Brrrr


Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

I am multi tasking. Drinking my cuppa, browsing on here and have the iPad on my knee playing a game all at the same time!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

Temperature dropped even more with daylight.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2021)

Morning all.
Got up for a pee (which you will be pleased to know was VERY enjoyable) at 07.00.
Thought "I am knackered" so put the heating on everywhere and went back to bed .
Up again at 0820 and now sat in the conservatory. They just played We Didn't Start The Fire by Billy Joel.......one of my favourite songs.
BTW.....I am still feeling nauseous thinking of Chorley Pauls cheese and marmalade sandwiches. Ye gods, what is the world coming to......no wonder we have so many problems


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

Good morning all 

Yes....it's Groundhog Day again. 
Get up, have breakfast, walk down to village, pick up newspaper, have lunch, watch film, afternoon nap, have dinner, browse YouTube, go to bed..............and repeat.
Highlight today will be the delivery of a hood for my Barbour jacket.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Highlight today will be the delivery of a hood for my Barbour jacket.


That's good.......that means it should be nice and dry now!


----------



## rustybolts (6 Jan 2021)

Awaiting delivery of a Dreamland electric blanket as her indoors is feeling the cold. Will fit it as a surprise for her when she comes in from her essential worker employment. The age of romance is not dead yet  . Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Awaiting delivery of a Dreamland electric blanket as her indoors is feeling the cold. Will fit it as a surprise for her when she comes in from her essential worker employment. The age of romance is not dead yet  . Stay safe folks


I like my leccy blanket too. I don't leave it on, but I like getting into a cosy bed.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I like my leccy blanket too. I don't leave it on, but I like getting into a cosy bed.


Not had a leccy blanket for maybe 40 years. MrsD reckons my hot sexy body generates all the heat she needs.
Well she did in my dreams last night


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2021)

Good day my people. Greetings. It looks quite decent outside. During yesterday's essential journey to the LBS I noticed the local roads were OK. I shall head out for training loops later. Thursday>Saturday forecast is rarely above 0⁰C so need to grab the chance.

Shall we have a poll in here. Are you:

A forum stalwart
An old duffer who likes a bit of fun
Myself
I have some bits and pieces to attend to.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not had a leccy blanket for maybe 40 years. MrsD reckons my hot sexy body generates all the heat she needs.
> Well she did in my dreams last night


Geeez.......here we go again @Dave7 and his Greek godlike body.

We know, you've told us before.......


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Geeez.......here we go again @Dave7 and his Greek godlike body.
> 
> We know, you've told us before.......


Jealous cow.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2021)

RIP Daves boiler , boiler man's been, boiler needs new PCP, five hundred notes, twelve year old boiler not worth spending that much money on, new boiler time, now waiting to see if we get the grant.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Cheese and marmalade for me...........


Yes I have done that as well. Good sustenance without adding to thirst.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Sorry - banned under new lockdown rules unless you are a Bear


You do know that Bears actually come from Bearsden near Glasgow?


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> RIP Daves boiler , boiler man's been, boiler needs new PCP, five hundred notes, twelve year old boiler not worth spending that much money on, new boiler time, now waiting to see if we get the grant.



Not a grant, but, if of interest, just heard an advert on ClassicFM, British Gas, new boiler, interest free credit.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I like my leccy blanket too. I don't leave it on, but I like getting into a cosy bed.


Haven't used our electric blanket since we moved to Devon 16 years ago.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Jealous cow.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2021)

Another bright sunny day and temp when I got up was -4.8C. Showing signs of clouding over and sleet showers forecast for later in the day.
Went shopping yesterday to the useless coop and already shortages showing. They blame it on panic buying which I do not believe at this time of year.
Taiwan is taking the new variant covid very seriously. Son has arrived there and has to quarantine for 14 days as before but not allowed in a comfortable hotel. He must stay in a government facility with massive fines if he steps outside to door. It appears to be some kind of prison and he has sent pictures back to his HQ who are horrified at what looks like a prison cell.


----------



## pawl (6 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I like my leccy blanket too. I don't leave it on, but I like getting into a cosy bed.




Admit it Bet you have one of those teas maid thingys😀


----------



## pawl (6 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> RIP Daves boiler , boiler man's been, boiler needs new PCP, five hundred notes, twelve year old boiler not worth spending that much money on, new boiler time, now waiting to see if we get the grant.






Are boiler had to be replaced Used Boxt First rate service.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2021)

I used my leccy blanket.......last night.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Haven't used our electric blanket since we moved to Devon 16 years ago.


Not got electricity down there yet ?


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Not a grant, but, if of interest, just heard an advert on ClassicFM, British Gas, new boiler, interest free credit.



Buying on credit is plan B


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Admit it Bet you have one of those teas maid thingys😀


God no. Do they even still make them?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

I’m listening to 60’s gold on internet radio. It’s nice actually being able to recognise all the songs.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m listening to 60’s gold on internet radio. It’s nice actually being able to recognise all the songs.



Is there a Vera Lynn Channel for @Dirk and @dave r ?


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> God no. Do they even still make them?



They are available on Amazon.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is there a Vera Lynn Channel for @Dirk and @dave r ?



I'm not that old!


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm not that old!


🤔😉


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jan 2021)

I've just got up, my sleeping patten or should I say the lack of it needs some medical attention ASAP so looks like breakfast could be brunch


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jan 2021)

I've just been told by Royal Mail a parcel is on it's way, it's a plastic shelf from my freezer that I dropped on New Years day .......why don't they make them out of unbreakable plastic


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

Jeez...it’s baltic out there. Out getting the bin in and stood speaking to the neighbour across the road for 5 minutes. 2 jumpers plus a padded jacket and I was starting to shiver!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just been told by Royal Mail a parcel is on it's way, it's a plastic shelf from my freezer that I dropped on New Years day .......why don't they make them out of unbreakable plastic


Why are they sending you the shelf that you broke???
Wouldn't you be better off with a new one??


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up, my sleeping pattern or should I say the lack of it needs some medical attention ASAP so looks like breakfast could be brunch


You beat me by 20 minutes... What is wrong with getting up this early in the morning?! (I can't lie around in bed today - I have support pal/dog to meet.)


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jan 2021)

Been out for a pavement walk, everything is still treacherous. Blinding sun wasn’t helping either. Temp still not up to zero yet. Fortunately, mercifully few people out. Looking forward to Sunday when we a forecast a thaw.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been out for a pavement walk, everything is still treacherous. Blinding sun wasn’t helping either. Temp still not up to zero yet. Fortunately, mercifully few people out. Looking forward to Sunday when we a forecast a thaw.


Me too. Getting fed up of the cold now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jan 2021)

I see we are getting a new series of This Farming Life this evening, one of my favourites


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jan 2021)

I might have been imagining it but I fancy I heard more birdsong this morning than we’ve had recently.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I might have been imagining it but I fancy I heard more birdsong this morning than we’ve had recently.


I haven’t been paying much attention, but the snowdrops should be popping up soon too.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I haven’t been paying much attention, but the snowdrops should be popping up soon too.


Our snowdrops have buds, but, no flowers yet


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is there a Vera Lynn Channel for @Dirk and @dave r ?


Oi ! Jimi Hendrix & Led Zeppelin if you please!


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Our snowdrops have buds, but, no flowers yet


Saw some Snowdrops out in flower this morning on our walk down to the village.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Saw some Snowdrops out in flower this morning on our walk down to the village.


Big difference from sunny Devon to baltic Scotland though! Shouldn’t be long now.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Big difference from sunny Devon to baltic Scotland though! Shouldn’t be long now.


That's why we don't use our electric blanket.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> That's why we don't use our electric blanket.


We’ve finally scraped to 1 degree above. It’s to last all of 2 hours before dropping to sub zero again with the possibility of sleet this evening...joy!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2021)

This morning has flown by. I don't know where I found the time to go to work as my mum used to say.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> This morning has flown by. I don't know where I found the time to go to work as my mum used to say.


Stop swearing! Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Stop swearing! Lol.




Oops


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Oops



But you do w*rk Welshie! Your presence and posting on this forum makes you a “ Social Media Influencer” Just think how your postings have boosted the sales of large bloomers!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> But you do w*rk Welshie! Your presence and posting on this forum makes you a “ Social Media Influencer” Just think how your postings have boosted the sales of large bloomers!




Very true


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

5° here.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jan 2021)

4.3 °c here


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2021)

Don’t you just love it, when, you have 1C, and sleet falling steadily, and, other people start posting about their 4c and 5c temperatures? Next will be somebody posting from the Canaries, or, Caribbean, telling us about the sunshine, blue sea, etc etc


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Don’t you just love it, when, you have 1C, and sleet falling steadily, and, other people start posting about their 4c and 5c temperatures? Next will be somebody posting from the Canaries, or, Caribbean, telling us about the sunshine, blue sea, etc etc



We have 2c and sunshine.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> We have 2c and sunshine.



You need it (sunshine), your CH boiler has gone belly up!


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Don’t you just love it, when, you have 1C, and sleet falling steadily, and, other people start posting about their 4c and 5c temperatures? Next will be somebody posting from the Canaries, or, Caribbean, telling us about the sunshine, blue sea, etc etc


Just booked the caravan in for a tour of Cornwall in April. 
One week near Mevagissey, one week at Lands End and a week at Padstow.
We were going to do this last year, but had to cancel when the lockdown came in 3 days before we were due to go away.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just booked the caravan in for a tour of Cornwall in *April.*
> One week near Mevagissey, one week at Lands End and a week at Padstow.
> We were going to do this last year, but had to cancel when the lockdown came in 3 days before we were due to go away.



April 2021? I like an optimist 

On a serious note, well, done, must do the same and get some booking made. We would normally be crossing Pyrenees around now, en-route to Spain, at this time of year, but, not this year of course. Will have to make plans for a tour in UK.


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Jan 2021)

What’s an electric blanket? 
I thought they went extinct round about 1977 when most people discovered what that strange new thing called ‘ central heating ‘ was for 😀😀


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> April 2021? I like an optimist
> 
> On a serious note, well, done, must do the same and get some booking made. We would normally be crossing Pyrenees around now, en-route to Spain, at this time of year, but, not this year of course. Will have to make plans for a tour in UK.


It's not a problem booking the sites we use - most don't require a deposit and none of them are ever at capacity. I can thoroughly recommend Certified Locations (CLs) - generally off the beaten track, quiet, scenic and cheap (especially the off grid ones).
Worth a try, particularly if you're only used to big organised sites and fancy a bit of peace and quiet.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jan 2021)

Been out for my first ride of 2021, just a 90 minute spin on my studded mtb, sunny but very cold, only fractionally above zero. Even with the studdies I kept to the main road, the ice on everything else would have been pushing my luck. Once out of the houses the main road is now very quiet anyway. Enjoyed the sunshine and all the sparkling-with-ice snow, it was nice to be out.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> It's not a problem booking the sites we use - most don't require a deposit and none of them are ever at capacity. I can thoroughly recommend *Certified Locations (CLs) *- generally off the beaten track, quiet, scenic and cheap (especially the off grid ones).
> Worth a try, particularly if you're only used to big organised sites and fancy a bit of peace and quiet.



I agree, Certified Locations are fine with us.

We don't normally "do booking", just book a crossing and go, but, for UK it is almost essential to book. Spoils the fun IMHO.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2021)

Yeah! Rock 'n' Roll baby.

Just got in from a walk, brewing up and wishing I had biscuits. There's a knock at the porch door as the postie pops a parcel. It's from the Italian cousin, real Italian, lives in Italy!!

Chocolate panettone
Sugared almonds
Soft nougat
Hard nougat

Which way is heaven I may have died.....


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jan 2021)

My freezer shelf came and is now in the freezer, lets hope I don't drop it again, that was the highlight if the day seeing another person, come to think of it I don't think I have spoken to anyone in the last four days.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2021)

2 deg here feels like 0. Going daek as well. May well be some snow in the offing


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> 2 deg here feels like 0. Going daek as well. May well be some snow in the offing


 
Translated in to English - 
2 deg here feels like 0. Going dark as well. May well be some snow in the offering


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

Just been out and cut the lawns.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Translated in to English -
> 2 deg here feels like 0. Going dark as well. May well be some snow in the offering




AND I haven't had a drink at all.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> AND I haven't had a drink at all.


 
Yeah right.....I believe you


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah right.....I believe you


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> You need it (sunshine), your CH boiler has gone belly up!



We could do with a bit more than 2c, one gas fire in a room thats 24ft x 15 ft is not ideal.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just been out and cut the lawns.


I tried to cut my lawns but 2" of snow won't let me


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I agree, Certified Locations are fine with us.
> 
> We don't normally "do booking", just book a crossing and go, but, for UK it is almost essential to book. Spoils the fun IMHO.


One C & CC site manager told me the reason for having to book was because of all the coffin dodgers with motorhomes. This past year it has been all the lockdown dodgers who made life miserable for residents of tourist areas and it looks to be a repeat this year.
Am I a miserble old git? Probably yes after being confined by them all last summer.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> One C & CC site manager told me the reason for having to book was because of all the* coffin dodgers with motorhomes*. This past year it has been all the lockdown dodgers who made life miserable for residents of tourist areas and it looks to be a repeat this year.
> Am I a miserble old git? Probably yes after being confined by them all last summer.



We ARE coffin dodgers with a Motorhome! 

We find the Caravan Club the worst, many sites booked months ahead.

For the past 14 years, we have managed to roam mainland Europe for 5 months of the year, without a single booking. In that time, we were only caught out once (Italy, new Lake Garda), but, all sites full (June), but, kindly Reception staff at one site stuck us in a corner for 24 hours until pitch came available.


----------



## rustybolts (6 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just been out and cut the lawns.


with a chainsaw


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

What a lazy day. I couldn’t face the cold again so had a siesta. I think I might have even nodded off for 20 minutes which is really unusual these days. I’ll take whatever sleep I can get!


----------



## 12boy (6 Jan 2021)

-13C here but sunny and still. Yesterday's snow left a sheet of ice on the street but perhaps in a bit a ride with studs would be nice. By the time I've removed the snow from the car, eaten some oatmeal, done stretches etc, it should be almost 0C. But, it's a "dry cold".
Looks like the senatorial race in Georgia went to the Dems, somehow defeating a carpetbagger and a Klu Klux Klan aficionado. Who'd a thunk it? Pleased some of the anti ecology, racist, and pro-1% changes of the last 4 years may be reversed. Perhaps we can rejoin those countries in which democracy and human values are present. The stress of the last few months has been intense and this was one of the last major issues that needed to be resolved. You will be pleased to know I will maybe not need to emigrate to your green and pleasant land. 
Supposedly I'm in the group for the next batch of vaccines, and Mrs 12's cancer Doc says she will be taken care of as well. That will be another stressor accounted for with last being our kids, their wives and the grandson. Knock on wood
Be safe and well ......


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We find the Caravan Club the worst, many sites booked months ahead.


There was a guy on the CMC Facebook page yesterday boasting that, as he wanted to go to the Longleat balloon festival this year, but didn't know the dates (as they had not been released yet), he had booked every weekend from April to October.
Said that once he knew the dates, he'd cancel the bookings he didn't want.
Caused a sh1tstorm of angry comments from folk who were unable to book a weekend of their choice.
He just didn't get it. Some folk, eh?!


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We ARE coffin dodgers with a Motorhome!
> 
> We find the Caravan Club the worst, many sites booked months ahead.
> 
> For the past 14 years, we have managed to roam mainland Europe for 5 months of the year, without a single booking. In that time, we were only caught out once (Italy, new Lake Garda), but, all sites full (June), but, kindly Reception staff at one site stuck us in a corner for 24 hours until pitch came available.


I was also a coffin dodger with a motorhome and I am no longer a member of the CC as I sold the motorhome and now going back to a tent or a very small caravan. The booking problem is fostered by the clubs I think as they encourage people to book for longish periods. Melrose CC site is block booked every weekend for the whole summer at least and gives rise to lots of complaints.
I have not been able to book Rosemarkie C & CC site for a few years now as it seems to be booked solid most of the summer. Dingwall I have found possible at shortish notice but the NC 500 has affected the site availability.
Touring as we know it in the UK has gone forever I think and I suppose that we got the best years so at least some happy memories.
Sorry if I appeared to snap at you earlier. It has in some ways been a stressful day.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

I don't think touring has had its day.
The problem with booking sites is pretty much confined to the larger popular organised sites, with the fixed school holidays.
I avoid such sites like the plague.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I was also a coffin dodger with a motorhome and I am no longer a member of the CC as I sold the motorhome and now going back to a tent or a very small caravan. The booking problem is fostered by the clubs I think as they encourage people to book for longish periods.* Melrose CC site *is block booked every weekend for the whole summer at least and gives rise to lots of complaints.
> I have not been able to book Rosemarkie C & CC site for a few years now as it seems to be booked solid most of the summer. Dingwall I have found possible at shortish notice but the NC 500 has affected the site availability.
> Touring as we know it in the UK has gone forever I think and I suppose that we got the best years so at least some happy memories.
> *Sorry if I appeared to snap at you earlier. It has in some ways been a stressful day.*



Don't even think about, I didn't see it as a "snap", after all, we are coffin dodgers!, and, long may we be successful! 

Yes, Melrose is not too far from us, and, very pleasant, but, as you say, heavily booked. We have managed mid-week breaks there in the past.

Hope your day has improved


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2021)

It has now started raining but at least I got out earlier for a modified run on the trike. 
Modified because of the low blinding sun so I had a different starting point and repeated a shorter distance to make up a reasonable bit of exercise. 
Good and bad bits tho'. I had to get somebody to shift a car blocking a parking place to get the trike out where there is normally nobody. Lots of walkers and lookers so had a kind of social run meeting people who had never seen the trike before and our ex Head Girl employee with her aged dog so had a longish natter. People get much older looking somehow without it being noticed if you have not met them for a while. Sad.
Noticed also that a couple of previously empty holiday homes have cars with obvious rule breakers as we are in the lowest current level so they must have come here for that reason.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I don't think touring has had its day.
> The problem with booking sites is pretty much confined to the larger popular organised sites, with the fixed school holidays.
> I avoid such sites like the plague.


We never went during school holidays but they are getting more difficult to avoid somehow. I still think the carefree days of confidently just turning up have gone and free camping spots we used to use have all been blocked off due to antisocial behaviour. I better not get started on that, bad for my blood pressure.


----------



## GM (6 Jan 2021)

G'day folks, seeing as we had 5 degrees here today I thought I'd better come out of hibernation. Getting reading for our weekly zoom quiz this evening, questions all set. Not sure whether to have wine or a couple of beers to go with it.
My new years resolution, must keep up with the forum gossip


----------



## pjd57 (6 Jan 2021)

2021 has made me realise, it will soon be 10 years since I was lucky enough to give up full time work.
Where did the years go......

It's been great. Even better than I hoped for.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

Jeez! Have you seen what's going on in the States?
Trump's supporters have stormed Capitol Hill, broken into the Senate chamber and stopped the electoral proceedings.
One woman has been shot by security inside the building.
National Guard has been called out.
This could get very messy.
And Trump sits back tweeting. 

Watch live on NBC 

View: https://youtu.be/wLRNBYIdrMg


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I don't think touring has had its day.
> The problem with booking sites is pretty much confined to the larger popular organised sites, with the fixed school holidays.
> I avoid such sites like the plague.


Can these sites not charge a 10% non refundable booking fee ? Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day my people. Greetings. It looks quite decent outside. During yesterday's essential journey to the LBS I noticed the local roads were OK. I shall head out for training loops later. Thursday>Saturday forecast is rarely above 0⁰C so need to grab the chance.
> 
> Shall we have a poll in here. Are you:
> 
> ...


I am Me, Myself & I, and missen.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Jeez! Have you seen what's going on in the States?
> Trump's supporters have stormed Capitol Hill, broken into the Senate chamber and stopped the electoral proceedings.
> One woman has been shot by security inside the building.
> National Guard has been called out.
> ...






Trump and his idiot fans are making a mockery of the States. The states are a laughing stock, and more than a bit of a joke at the moment. So much for them being the greatest country on the planet (according to themselves).


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Jeez! Have you seen what's going on in the States?
> Trump's supporters have stormed Capitol Hill, broken into the Senate chamber and stopped the electoral proceedings.
> One woman has been shot by security inside the building.
> National Guard has been called out.
> ...



Stupid orange idiot is encouraging it! Just shows how deranged he is....especially in the middle of a pandemic.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

I hope that Trump, or anyone related to him, is barred from public office for ever.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2021)

Been watching what is going on in America.
Do I continue watching or
Do I go to bed ??
erhh.....good night folk


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Jealous cow.


Shouldn't that be bull?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Stupid orange idiot is encouraging it! Just shows how deranged he is....especially in the middle of a pandemic.



I cannot fathom why the states voted for him in the first place. Just goes to show that you don't need brains to be in charge over there


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Been watching what is going on in America.
> Do I continue watching or
> Do I go to bed ??
> erhh.....good night folk


It's fascinating and horrifying at the same time.
Think I'll stay up until the bullets start to fly.


----------



## gavroche (6 Jan 2021)

It is -1 outside and 21 in my lounge, cosy.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2021)

I feel sorry for the people in the states that actually have brains. God knows what they must be thinking about all this. Surely they must know that every non American is laughing at them for what has and is happening over there.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> It is -1 outside and 21 in my lounge, cosy.




Same here. -1


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

3° out & 22° in.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

NBC reporting that an improvised explosive device was found in the Capitol building grounds.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is there a Vera Lynn Channel for @Dirk and @dave r ?


You mean like this!






https://www.jango.com/stations/280763684/play


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2021)

0 here and supposed to be snow on the way. 
I’m half watching a programme on BBC1 about our immune system.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

I've a feeling that the world might be a different place tomorrow morning.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> 5° here.


1.9°CC, here around the same time.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

FBI SWAT team now in the Capitol building.
This is like a Hollywood movie.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I cannot fathom why the states voted for him in the first place. Just goes to show that you don't need brains to be in charge over there


Not just over there


----------



## Drago (6 Jan 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2021)

Right......had enough excitement for today.
Off to bed now.
Night all.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Right......had enough excitement for today.
> Off to bed now.
> Night all.


Sithi


----------



## 12boy (7 Jan 2021)

The pimple has been squeezed. Trump was elected because of:
Russian involvement
The hatred many have for Hilary Clinton
The illusion he was a Washington outsider who wasn't part of politics as usual
The idea he was a competent businessman who could run the govt effectively
Payback for the sin of a electing a black president
Otherwise intelligent people wanted to load the supreme court with conservative justices who would get rid of Roe vs Wade, support gun ownership and other rightwing sacred cows. I can't deny we, as a country, look pathetic and out of control. However, if we clean house after this period of insanity perhaps we can prove that no matter how bad a government may be we can recover from it. I fear it will be a long time before E Pluribus Unum becomes possible. Interesting times. However, any ridicule that comes our way is well deserved. The obvious parallel to Germany of the late 30s has been worrying me a lot. This could have gone so much worse..... a racist sociopath with the worlds largest military hasn't worked well in the past.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> The pimple has been squeezed. Trump was elected because of:
> Russian involvement
> The hatred many have for Hilary Clinton
> The illusion he was a Washington outsider who wasn't part of politics as usual
> ...


The actions of a minority do not reflect the majority. 

Take care.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> The actions of a minority do not reflect the majority.


The problem in the USA at the moment is that the crazy minority almost _IS _the majority! 

I have been saying for months that Trump was not going to go quietly and that is becoming horribly true. He appears to be following a scorched earth policy - "_If I can't have it, then nobody else will!_"

I have just been hearing rumours that the 25th Amendment might be invoked to throw him out before he can do even more damage. The problem then would be, what would his nutcase followers do next? I could see assassinations, bomb plots, sabotage... 

Anyway, enough excitement for one day... Almost 04:00 here and time to climb the wooden hill.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

Morning. Yet another icy one  I was peering out the window trying to decide if it was just wet or icy and happened to see the lady along the road, who is a postie, leaving for work on foot. She nearly fell twice just coming down her drive!


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jan 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,

A very hard frost overnight. Bit of a relapse on the lurgy front, must be patient, three more days of antibiotics. Fell asleep during Repair Shack last night so I’ll find it on iplayer and see the bits that I missed.
Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Drago (7 Jan 2021)

Like Trump supporters in the Senate building, I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2021)

Morning. -4 here. Brrrrrr


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, I'm still under the covers, which is unusual, even more unusual is that I haven't ridden yet this week.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, I'm still under the covers, which is unusual, even more unusual is that I haven't ridden yet this week.


I haven’t ridden since 27th November. Can’t say I’m missing it while the weather is like this.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I cannot fathom why the states voted for him in the first place. Just *goes to show that you don't need brains to be in charge over there*


Or to vote.......


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Like Trump supporters in the Senate building, I have risen!


The difference being you have brains


----------



## Drago (7 Jan 2021)

Well, I've not stormed any government buildings with a balaclava and an AR15.


Yet.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, the snow seems to have passed us by. A pity, I was hoping for some fresh snow to give a bit of grip to the ice for a while. So just another day of ice now.


----------



## Drago (7 Jan 2021)

I'll ride in amything other than fog, but its so icy today that im seriously considering not riding.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2021)

Morning good folk.
-2° here. Our c/h timer is playing up so I got up at 0600 to switch everything* on then got back under the duvet. It was -4° at that time.
*when we had the extension built for MrsDs Mum to live in we decided to have a totally separate c/h system.
We virtually live in the conservatory and that has an electric fire as the main heater.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> I'll ride in amything other than fog, but its so icy today that im seriously considering not riding.


Local car windscreen. That’s thick ice on there and the pavements are the same. Unless you live on a route the local bus takes, they don’t even get gritted now.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I feel sorry for the people in the states that actually have brains. God knows what they must be thinking about all this. Surely they must know that every non American is laughing at them for what has and is happening over there.


We have a number of friends in the States, some of +45 years who moved to the States, others American by birth, so we are close. We meet at different times in different places. A trip is possible in 2022 to see everyone - Covid-19 willing.

Last time we met up was Portugal 2019. One friend brought someone else with her, a Trump supporter. Our friend mentioned this early and said, literally "Just don't." We understood. This person was a very nice woman, articulate, fun, good company.

At breakfast on the last day she asked why tens of thousands were protesting Trump's visit to London. I explained in a pleasant and factual way, no personal view. She simply could not understand why this view of Trump exists in Europe.

My experience is Americans who have traveled to Europe have a very different outlook to *some, *by no means all, who haven't.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> I'll ride in amything other than fog, but its so icy today that im seriously considering not riding.


Just not worth it imo. When it/you slip it is so fast you often cannot react AND you have a miniD that relies on her daddy.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have a number of friends in the States, some of +45 years who moved to the States, others American by birth, so we are close. We meet at different times in different places. A trip is possible in 2022 to see everyone - Covid-19 willing.
> 
> Last time we met up was Portugal 2019. One friend brought someone else with her, a Trump supporter. Our friend mentioned this early and said, literally "Just don't." We understood. This person was a very nice woman, articulate, fun, good company.
> 
> ...


TBH when he took power I had the same thoughts as when BoJo came in ie it will be interesting, give him a chance, you never know, breath of fresh air etc.
However it would appear that he has really lost it along with his marbles.
He seems to epitomize that saying "power corrupts....absolute power corrupts absolutely"


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2021)

Hello people. Good grief it was cold earlier -4⁰C but rising now only -1⁰. Light cloud and I think it will be decent.

I want to ride my bike but it's too risky. Roads look dry but who knows what lurks beneath.

Staring in to my crystal ball I forsee exercises, ironing and jigsaw swirling before me in the mists of time.

Anyone looking for some entertaining semi-scifi stuff to watch could try Colony on Netflix.........though it does make me feel a bit like I'm living in a future world where everything has changed 🤔😄 It's what I call good ironing TV.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Groundhog Day.
Will be following the American events closely today.
At least they seem to have restored some semblence of order, without resorting to military action (so far). Which, in itself, must be a first for America - so we've got that to be thankful for.


----------



## gavroche (7 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I haven’t ridden since 27th November. Can’t say I’m missing it while the weather is like this.


29 November for me and I am missing it but not in this weather. Before I left Devon, my wife said to bring my bike down with me when I go again in a few days time. Not likely , the roads there are atrocious and bad enough in good weather so even worse in winter.As we will probably stay until sometime in February, it is going to be a long wait before I ride again. 
Every thing is white with frost outside. I am meeting my son in a park at 9.30 am and walk the dogs so I better go out now and defrost the car.
A tout a l'heure. ( see you later).


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jan 2021)

Just been reading about Foula, one of the Shetland Islands. The rest of Shetland adopted the Gregorian calendar in 1879 (!) but Foula never did. Persisting with the Julian calendar this means they celebrate Christmas eleven days later, ie 6th Jan. A nice story for the tourists, in normal years


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just been reading about Foula, one of the Shetland Islands. The rest of Shetland adopted the Gregorian calendar in 1879 (!) but Foula never did. Persisting with the Julian calendar this means they celebrate Christmas eleven days later, ie 6th Jan. A nice story for the tourists, in normal years


As a kid I dabbled in coin collecting. I came across one dated 1317. It was in excellent condition.
I took it to a museum and they took it seriously.
Turned out to be from a country** that used a totally different calendar system.
** can't recall which country it was......it probably doesn't exist now.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2021)

Can I give an update on the auntie.......I have bored you previously so bear with me.
So........
She is 95
Weighs 5 1/2 stone but strangely has a good apetite.
Last week the respite home had her transferred back to hospital.
Doctor phoned me yesterday to say she has internal bleeding from "somewhere". They daren't send a camera down as she is too frail.
They put her on a blood transfusion and I am to phone this pm.
She is a real fighter but to me the signs are not good.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can these sites not charge a 10% non refundable booking fee ? Seems reasonable to me.


The C & CC do have a non returnable booking fee. Since I have not been on any of their sites for about 2 years I cannot remember how much. The Caravan and Motorhome Club did not have a booking fee.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can I give an update on the auntie.......I have bored you previously so bear with me.
> So........
> She is 95
> Weighs 5 1/2 stone but strangely has a good apetite.
> ...


In my dad’s last few years he needed a few transfusions for the same. They never did find out where he was losing blood and passed away before a further endoscopy.


----------



## rustybolts (7 Jan 2021)

The Venezuelan government said that "with this regrettable episode, the United States experiences the same thing that it has generated in other countries with its policies of aggression". its open season


PaulSB said:


> We have a number of friends in the States, some of +45 years who moved to the States, others American by birth, so we are close. We meet at different times in different places. A trip is possible in 2022 to see everyone - Covid-19 willing.
> 
> Last time we met up was Portugal 2019. One friend brought someone else with her, a Trump supporter. Our friend mentioned this early and said, literally "Just don't." We understood. This person was a very nice woman, articulate, fun, good company.
> 
> ...



Well since I was a child and met lots of tourists visiting the south east most were like this 

(16) Miss Teen USA 2007 - South Carolina answers a question - YouTube


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2021)

Good morning all.

I have been up and out early with a first world problem. I needed some Mozzarella cheese for a recipe that MrsP is going to do for tea tonight.
Aubergine and parmesan bake. Sainsbury's didn't have any on our delivery the other day, and our local greengrocer didn't have any yesterday,but the local small Tesco had lots this morning. I was there at opening time, 7am to avoid anyone else, got what I wanted, and some chocolate croissants as a treat.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just been reading about Foula, one of the Shetland Islands. The rest of Shetland adopted the Gregorian calendar in 1879 (!) but Foula never did. Persisting with the Julian calendar this means they celebrate Christmas eleven days later, ie 6th Jan. A nice story for the tourists, in normal years


One of my regrets is that I never got to Foula which is visible from my brother's house. When I tried to go the trip was cancelled due to weather and I never seemed to have time later. It is not a trip for the faint hearted.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I have been up and out early with a first world problem. I needed some Mozzarella cheese for a recipe that MrsP is going to do for tea tonight.
> Aubergine and parmesan bake. Sainsbury's didn't have any on our delivery the other day, and our local greengrocer didn't have any yesterday,but the local small Tesco had lots this morning. I was there at opening time, 7am to avoid anyone else, got what I wanted, and some chocolate croissants as a treat.
> ...


I could do with visiting the supermarket too, but will leave it and hope the ice disappears.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I haven’t ridden since 27th November. Can’t say I’m missing it while the weather is like this.


Well you are closer to the Arctic circle than a lot of us


Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just been reading about Foula, one of the Shetland Islands. The rest of Shetland adopted the Gregorian calendar in 1879 (!) but Foula never did. Persisting with the Julian calendar this means they celebrate Christmas eleven days later, ie 6th Jan. A nice story for the tourists, in normal years


Which means Happy Christmas to any members of the Russian Orthodox faith on the forum.
On a positive note , Mum in law (100) had her second virus jab yesterday. Which means Mrs JK and I will send her out to do our shopping and other errands .


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jan 2021)

Forecast is for heavy snow showers and brisk winds but looks ok just now. 
Need to go down to the pharmacy and also check if they have stopped panic buying mushrooms and peppers in the coop.
Temp is still below freezing but the ice seems to have vanished. Probably black ice now which is worse.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I have been up and out early with a first world problem. I needed some Mozzarella cheese for a recipe that MrsP is going to do for tea tonight.
> Aubergine and parmesan bake. Sainsbury's didn't have any on our delivery the other day, and our local greengrocer didn't have any yesterday,but the local small Tesco had lots this morning. I was there at opening time, 7am to avoid anyone else, got what I wanted, and some chocolate croissants as a treat.
> ...


Apart from the aubergines and the chocolate croissants that sounds ok


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2021)

We have a replacement boiler being installed on Saturday, My Good Lady has picked up the tab, so thats a big thank you to her from me, I gave up chasing the grant, we'd have still been huddled around the gas fire next week if we'd waited for them.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> We have a replacement boiler being installed on Saturday, My Good Lady has picked up the tab, so thats a big thank you to her from me, I gave up chasing the grant, we'd have still been huddled around the gas fire next week if we'd waited for them.


Surely still worth checking out though? They seemed to be really pushing it for a while.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Well you are closer to the Arctic circle than a lot of us
> 
> Which means Happy Christmas to any members of the Russian Orthodox faith on the forum.
> On a positive note , Mum in law (100) had her second virus jab yesterday. Which means Mrs JK and I will send her out to do our shopping and other errands .


Ooohhh while she is there we could do with some butter, cheese and a bag of sugar please.
No rush, tomorrow morning will be fine.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can I give an update on the auntie.......I have bored you previously so bear with me.
> So........
> She is 95
> Weighs 5 1/2 stone but strangely has a good apetite.
> ...




Sorry to hear this news about Auntie Dave. Fingers crossed she pulls through


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2021)

Still-3 here. We will do the shopping probably next Monday m they weather should be a bit warmer by then


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

On a lighter note, we have a new series of Death in Paradise starting tonight!


----------



## pawl (7 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> I'll ride in amything other than fog, but its so icy today that im seriously considering not riding.



Wise choice⛸⛸🥌🥌


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> On a lighter note, we have a new series of Death in Paradise starting tonight!


I watch an episode or two of DiP, and then realise why I don't watch it regularly.


----------



## GM (7 Jan 2021)

Morning all ... Late rising again 10.15am, a couple of tuff daily challenge puzzles needed to be finished before I got up. After breakfast I'll sneak out with the dog for a walk. I'm another who hasn't been for a ride since the end of November, promise I'll make up for it when I get my hernia fixed, when ever that will be!

I've had some great holidays in America. Hopefully one day it'll be nice to return, still lots of places I'd like to visit.

Have a safe day folks!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jan 2021)

Been out for a pavement walk, sleet falling on ice, absolutely treacherous. Ended up on a mostly main road circuit as those were the only pavements with any grip on them. Fortunately traffic very light and hardly anyone else out walking so it wasn’t so bad.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Wise choice⛸⛸🥌🥌



If I was still using the bike for transport and had needed to ride today I would have ridden, but I'm riding for enjoyment now and it wouldn't have been enjoyable, its misty, bitter cold and everything is covered in a thick layer of ice so discretion is the better part of valour and I'll wait, its supposed to warm up next week so next week will do.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2021)

[QUOTE="GM, post: 6262071, member: 5079]
I've had some great holidays in America. Hopefully one day it'll be nice to return, still lots of places I'd like to visit.

Have a safe day folks!
[/QUOTE]

Yep, same here. I think the best was a couple of months backpacking from the West to East coast. Still remember those adventures.

It was a time when Brits in the States were still a novelty to many people. Folk were always interested to talk with us.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2021)

1⁰C but that's brought the snow 🌨️🌨️

Jigsaw day.


----------



## dickyknees (7 Jan 2021)

It’s still cold here. There is a thin layer of ice on the sea and has been blown onto the foreshore.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> I watch an episode or two of DiP, and then realise why I don't watch it regularly.


I don’t take it too seriously.....a bit like Midsomer Murders, but it’s easy watching.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jan 2021)

Just checked the forecast for tomorrow


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just checked the forecast for tomorrow
> View attachment 567690


Maybe minus 6 first thing here!


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The C & CC do have a non returnable booking fee. Since I have not been on any of their sites for about 2 years I cannot remember how much. The Caravan and Motorhome Club did not have a booking fee.


I've just booked three CL sites - no deposits required.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I've just booked three CL sites - no deposits required.



Out of interest, do you use the Facebook CL booking group, or SearchForSites, or any other third party site, or, do you rely on CAMC handbook?


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> We have a replacement boiler being installed on Saturday, My Good Lady has picked up the tab.......


Didn't realise that you were a kept man @dave r .


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Out of interest, do you use the Facebook CL booking group, or SearchForSites, or any other third party site, or, do you rely on CAMC handbook?


I use the CMC app or the CMC website.


----------



## pawl (7 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> If I was still using the bike for transport and had needed to ride today I would have ridden, but I'm riding for enjoyment now and it wouldn't have been enjoyable, its misty, bitter cold and everything is covered in a thick layer of ice so discretion is the better part of valour and I'll wait, its supposed to warm up next week so next week will do.




Aiming to get out Sunday forecast looks better We can but hope


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I've just booked three CL sites - no deposits required.


That was my point. In allowing that are they not inviting people to multi book (therefore blocking other genuine members) but then cancelling the ones they least favour at last minute.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jan 2021)

Had to go out this morning as the bike was in the LBS getting gears fixed - apparently I have worn out 2 gear pretty much totally. Nice man has replaced the gears and chain for me - for a better one (or so he says)
Bleedin' freezing riding home!
and worrying as the side roads were covered with frost with flecks on top


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> If I was still using the bike for transport and had needed to ride today I would have ridden, but I'm riding for enjoyment now and it wouldn't have been enjoyable, its misty, bitter cold and everything is covered in a thick layer of ice so discretion is the better part of valour and I'll wait, its supposed to warm up next week so next week will do.



I totally agree with that point of view. I rode to work for 30 years , for the last decade from my home in Binley to tile hill ( which for anyone that doesn’t know Coventry is basically one side of the city to the other) though every type of weather . But for me the worst thing was always the cold . Used to start work in the afternoon and finish about 1 in the morning. Coming home in the winter was just hell , think the coldest I ever rode in was -13.
These days once the temperatures gets down to single figures , I start finding other things to do . I even start getting the turbo trainer out . I hate the cold that much 😂😂


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> I totally agree with that point of view. I rode to work for 30 years , for the last decade from my home in Binley to tile hill ( which for anyone that doesn’t know Coventry is basically one side of the city to the other) though every type of weather . But for me the worst thing was always the cold . Used to start work in the afternoon and finish about 1 in the morning. Coming home in the winter was just hell , think the coldest I ever rode in was -13.
> These days once the temperatures gets down to single figures , I start finding other things to do . I even start getting the turbo trainer out . I hate the cold that much 😂😂


For some years I lived next to the Mersey/Irish Sea and had to start work at 07.30. Cycling 5 miles against that wind throughout winter was not nice.
But I was younger then ......no way would I attempt it now.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ooohhh while she is there we could do with some butter, cheese and a bag of sugar please.
> No rush, tomorrow morning will be fine.


No problem , if she refuses to do what I tell her, I threaten to shut her in the cupboard under the stairs.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That was my point. In allowing that are they not inviting people to multi book (therefore blocking other genuine members) but then cancelling the ones they least favour at last minute.


I agree, but these are sites we've used before and the owners know us.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jan 2021)

The news so far, another sleepless night, when I did get off to sleep 6am her upstairs the one with the hobnailed boots got up bang bang bang.....,.. 
9:30 I got up very tired still  anyway had breakfast and went up to the chemist to buy some Nytol see if they are any good. Then went to Asda the car started OK so please with that as I had not used it since last year, on returning the car would not start......I banged on the battery terminals and tried again YES then went for a 40 mile drive  (what in lockdown) to charge the battery.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Didn't realise that you were a kept man @dave r .



Normally I'm not, but on this occasion she had some spare cash she was keeping for a rainy day and I hadn't.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2021)

Yummy! Homemade Broccoli, Cheddar & Garlic soup for lunch.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> I totally agree with that point of view. I rode to work for 30 years , for the last decade from my home in Binley to tile hill ( which for anyone that doesn’t know Coventry is basically one side of the city to the other) though every type of weather . But for me the worst thing was always the cold . Used to start work in the afternoon and finish about 1 in the morning. Coming home in the winter was just hell , think the coldest I ever rode in was -13.
> These days once the temperatures gets down to single figures , I start finding other things to do . I even start getting the turbo trainer out . I hate the cold that much 😂😂



You did about the same as me, commuting over 30 years, my last 5 years commuting was Holbrooks to Nuneaton, in the 1990's I was riding Earlsdon to Kenilworth.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I've just booked three CL sites - no deposits required.


These are effectively private sites but the C&CC franchise ones which I think most of them are now have to abide by head office rules.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jan 2021)

My nearest neighbour has just posted on FB that the road I would normally take to go downtown is very slippy Wheeeeeeee he said as he has just been down. I have been using these roads for years and had taken a different route but nearly got caught by a bit of gravel behind my car which looked ok but wasn't. Pavements had been gritted by hand by our street sweeper lad who does a great job.
Small [ about 26ft ] yacht came in this morning dodging any ferry checks to reach a level3 area probably.
Car with child bikes on the roof which is also not normally here as well as some strolling along looking in shop windows. In winter strangers are conspicuous.
Another neighbour is looking for an "apple picker" as she calls it. An American fanatical gardener who is now chasing after the ponies in the field opposite gathering horse droppings.
Mebbe I can persuade her to take on my veg patch next spring/summer.


----------



## Drago (7 Jan 2021)

Finished fitting a new breakfast bar.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Finished fitting a new breakfast bar.


Beer.........it's not just a breakfast drink! 😄


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jan 2021)

Been out for another main road mtb ride, very enjoyable, a golden pinkish light in the sky over fields of snow, absolutely gorgeous. Virtually no traffic beyond the houses, had the road to myself for about half the ride. Temp up to 1, may be 2 degrees. Lots of pink footed geese in the fields.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> You did about the same as me, commuting over 30 years, my last 5 years commuting was Holbrooks to Nuneaton, in the 1990's I was riding Earlsdon to Kenilworth.





Exlaser2 said:


> I totally agree with that point of view. I rode to work for 30 years , for the last decade from my home in Binley to tile hill ( which for anyone that doesn’t know Coventry is basically one side of the city to the other) though every type of weather . But for me the worst thing was always the cold . Used to start work in the afternoon and finish about 1 in the morning. Coming home in the winter was just hell , think the coldest I ever rode in was -13.


You are both putting me in mind of my first year as a student at Warwick Uni, living at home in Shirley. It was the winter of 1983-4, I commuted on fixed throughout, 12 miles each way IIRC. Had a lot of snow in Feb, one day I only made it home because I got passed by a snow plough and was able to follow it home.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jan 2021)

A productive day, 6.3 miles of walking, cold (1C), but dry and a watery winter sun.

Spare part arrived for fridge (it is a built in fridge, upper hinge on door broke, New Years Eve). New hinge fitted, to fridge door, all working again. Mrs @BoldonLad suitably impressed with my skills, and making suitable comments of praise  I should possibly explain, her Mk1 husband was totally inept, so, even the simplest practical achievement on my part, is cause for copious praise, which of course, I do not object to


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jan 2021)

I like this graphic that has appeared on the BBC Scotland daily update. I can see myself being absolutely transfixed by this for the next 5 (hopefully 4) months.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2021)

Just back from a short walk.....maybe 2 miles max. Roads and pavements are good though its doing its best to snow.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I like this graphic that has appeared on the BBC Scotland daily update. I can see myself being absolutely transfixed by this for the next 5 (hopefully 4) months.
> View attachment 567727



Yes, I do not understand why the daily figures, shown on BBC News, ITV News etc, have not been amended to include numbers vaccinated, at least a bit of positive news, to offset the doom and gloom of Laura Coronaberg, and Robert Pestilence.

The vaccination figures are available on the PHE website (don't know about the equivalent site for Scotland, Wales, NI), but, they are hidden away, and, last time I looked, about ten days out of date.

The graphic presentation is a great idea, clear and straight forward.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jan 2021)

I've just noticed the the temperature today had not risen above -1c


----------



## gavroche (7 Jan 2021)

That's it, all chores done so now, easy evening doing nothing.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> That's it, all chores done so now, easy evening doing nothing.


I’ve had a whole day of doing nothing. Seem to be struggling for motivation just now. Maybe if it gets less cold I will do more.


----------



## gavroche (7 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve had a whole day of doing nothing. Seem to be struggling for motivation just now. Maybe if it gets less cold I will do more.


That's ok, spring is on the way so bring your bike inside and prepare it for warmer weather soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2021)

My goodness. 4 people died during the troubles in America last night.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2021)

Dog walking done, twice. Early shopping trip done, half an hour on the turbo ( i got bored after a while) done. Bird feeders replenished. We had a greater spotted woodpecker visit this afternoon.
Not a wholly unproductive day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve had a whole day of doing nothing. Seem to be struggling for motivation just now. Maybe if it gets less cold I will do more.


I can recommend fitting studded tyres to an mtb, creates a load more options for winter riding.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I can recommend fitting studded tyres to an mtb, creates a load more options for winter riding.


I don’t actually want to go out though.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Dog walking done, twice. Early shopping trip done, half an hour on the turbo ( i got bored after a while) done. Bird feeders replenished. We had a greater spotted woodpecker visit this afternoon.
> Not a wholly unproductive day.


We used to get a GSW on a regular basis along with other visitors eg Jays, Green Finches etc.
For some reason they have disappeared


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We used to get a GSW on a regular basis along with other visitors eg Jays, Green Finches etc.
> For some reason they have disappeared


I loved watching the birds at dads. He got woodpeckers too along with Nuthatch, Siskens, Goldfinch and most of the Tit family. 
Silly old bugger broke his leg badly going out to feed them when it was icy!  I think that was really the start of his decline as he was never quite so mobile after that.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We used to get a GSW on a regular basis along with other visitors eg Jays, Green Finches etc.
> For some reason they have disappeared


One of the reasons GSW's are a bit rare these days is the influx of Green Parakeets. They nest in the same type of holes in the trees as GSW's and are more aggressive. We have hundreds of the parakeets down here and the are migrating further north every year. 
The Government is thinking of initiating a cull of this non native species.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> One of the reasons GSW's are a bit rare these days is the influx of Green Parakeets. They nest in the same type of holes in the trees as GSW's and are more aggressive. We have hundreds of the parakeets down here and the are migrating further north every year.
> The Government is thinking of initiating a cull of this non native species.


Doubt they will make it up here...be too cold for them? We never used to get Magpies here but they are really common now.


----------



## 12boy (7 Jan 2021)

Already up to -1C. No wind yet so it is fairly pleasant. A little ride will be great. Only have ridden 45 miles so far in January. Having spare wheels with studded snows made those miles possible, a lot more work and very slow . Still, knock on wood, haven't fallen yet. j
We use forced air gas heat which does well in terms of keeping the house warm. It is turned down at night for sleeping purposes but goes up 5 degrees in 10 minutes when I get up. The down side is the air in the house is literally drier than the Sahara. I once had steam radiators which didn't change temps quickly but didn't dry out the air so much, either. Liked that better.
Well, Biden's presidency is confirmed, the Pubs no longer control the Senate and the true colors of many from the pres on down are obvious. However, there are still those who will not see. 
If we can get through the 20th without someone getting nuked, martial law or some similar heinous buggery, I will be relieved. 
Stay well, eat well and take care of those you care about.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Already up to -1C. No wind yet so it is fairly pleasant. A little ride will be great. Only have ridden 45 miles so far in January. Having spare wheels with studded snows made those miles possible, a lot more work and very slow . Still, knock on wood, haven't fallen yet. j
> We use forced air gas heat which does well in terms of keeping the house warm. It is turned down at night for sleeping purposes but goes up 5 degrees in 10 minutes when I get up. The down side is the air in the house is literally drier than the Sahara. I once had steam radiators which didn't change temps quickly but didn't dry out the air so much, either. Liked that better.
> Well, Biden's presidency is confirmed, the Pubs no longer control the Senate and the true colors of many from the pres on down are obvious. However, there are still those who will not see.
> If we can get through the 20th without someone getting nuked, martial law or some similar heinous buggery, I will be relieved.
> Stay well, eat well and take care of those you care about.


Could you get a humidifier to help?


----------



## 12boy (7 Jan 2021)

I've lived in the high desert for 55 years and am used to it. Our water has a lot of calcium and keeping built in ones clean from deposits is a pain. However, when Mrs 12 brews up a stew or some soup, or we take a shower it really helps. Too much dampness makes my joints hurt.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Doubt they will make it up here...be too cold for them? We never used to get Magpies here but they are really common now.


I photographed one in our garden a few years ago. Apparently it was the 1st one recorded in Cheshire.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My goodness. 4 people died during the troubles in America last night.



Yes, very sad. The Orange one has lots to answer for. America behaving like a failed state.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2021)

I'm not a FB user or fan, but I admit that it can be useful...

I was chatting to my sister about her move to Devon with her 2 adult children. She said that the shower was fed from an old-fashioned hot water tank and it was basically useless with 3 people wanting to shower one after another. She decided to have a new electric shower fitted so she found a plumber and electrician and booked them for the start of the week. Plumber for Monday to remove the old shower and plumb in the new one. Electrician for first thing Tuesday to wire it up...

The plumber did his job. Then, on Monday evening the electrician rang my sister and announced that he had decided to stop working until he had been vaccinated, and that could be months away! She tried to persuade him to do that one last job, as promised. No joy...

In desperation she went on the local FB group to ask for advice and within minutes people from all over the area were recommending electricians. A few minutes after that, an electrician himself came on and offered to come round on Tuesday when the original guy should have been doing the job. He turned up with his mate and they did a good job, at a reasonable rate. They also replaced a light fitting that had got smashed when the family moved in.

And now the really impressive thing... There was a problem with the front door of the cottage. A combination of the door probably swelling up a bit in damp conditions, and the hinges not being quite right. It meant a big struggle to open and close the door. The electrician and mate had taken this on board when my sister was letting them in. After doing the electrical work they offered to fix the door, which they _DID_, and then refused to charge for it. (Sis paid them extra for the electrical work instead, which they objected to, but eventually accepted! )

Impressive result, local FB!


----------



## GM (7 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> [QUOTE="GM, post: 6262071, member: 5079]
> I've had some great holidays in America. Hopefully one day it'll be nice to return, still lots of places I'd like to visit.
> 
> Have a safe day folks!



Yep, same here. I think the best was a couple of months backpacking from the West to East coast. Still remember those adventures.

It was a time when Brits in the States were still a novelty to many people. Folk were always interested to talk with us.
[/QUOTE]


Totally agree they are magical. Loved our trip up the west coast from San Fransisco to Portland and Seattle, and a couple of years later a 3 week trip in a winnebago around Arizona, Nevada and Utah.

When our daughter graduated I said to her what would you like as a little gift, to our shock she said how about a trip to New York!.....so we ended up in New York and had a great time, coincided with Independence day which made it even better.

Another time when my boy was 17, Mrs GM said why don't you two have a boys only holiday. So we went to Florida, hired a Convertable Mustang Shelby and another great time was had visiting the space centre and other attractions. It was like being a teenager again!


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Doubt they will make it up here...be too cold for them? We never used to get Magpies here but they are really common now.


There are already reports of them in Glasgow.
In the wild they live in the Hymalayas, so can tolerate cold conditions.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not a FB user or fan, but I admit that it can be useful...
> 
> I was chatting to my sister about her move to Devon with her 2 adult children. She said that the shower was fed from an old-fashioned hot water tank and it was basically useless with 3 people wanting to shower one after another. She decided to have a new electric shower fitted so she found a plumber and electrician and booked them for the start of the week. Plumber for Monday to remove the old shower and plumb in the new one. Electrician for first thing Tuesday to wire it up...
> 
> ...



I've used local facebook groups to find trades people in the past, they're usually very good.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not a FB user or fan, but I admit that it can be useful...
> 
> I was chatting to my sister about her move to Devon with her 2 adult children. She said that the shower was fed from an old-fashioned hot water tank and it was basically useless with 3 people wanting to shower one after another. She decided to have a new electric shower fitted so she found a plumber and electrician and booked them for the start of the week. Plumber for Monday to remove the old shower and plumb in the new one. Electrician for first thing Tuesday to wire it up...
> 
> ...


Happens all the time here Colin. We have a village FB group and village FB swap group.

On the village group people post all sorts of stuff. A few recent posts; Christmas doorstep carols organised, can anyone recommend a vet, a dog walker, how do I get rid of an eight foot Christmas tree, anyone need kindling. Plus we have an active Lockdown support group running for everything, shopping, meds, chat if your lonely, buddy up for a walk etc.

This morning I was looking for some dumb bells or similar. Posted in the group and got some within 10 minutes.

The swap group works simply. Post stuff you no longer need and someone will offer to swap xyz with you.

Used sensibly FB is very good. Post pictures of one's latest dinner and it's nonsense.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I've used local facebook groups to find trades people in the past, they're usually very good.


We’ve got a local page too and it’s great for that. Also good for finding out about bad roads, fallen trees, road closures, etc so it has its uses.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2021)

It's been such a busy day. Exercises, ironing, bike fettling, jigsawing. Mrs P is watching Bridgerton on Netflix - this carries a health warning for males.

Today's effort. A really fun jigsaw, lots of little comedy moments in the picture.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> We’ve got a local page too and it’s great for that. Also good for finding out about bad roads, fallen trees, road closures, etc so it has its uses.




We have one as well. Gives weather updates, which roads are closed due to bad weather, fallen trees etc. And we have a buy, swap and sell page as well.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> We’ve got a local page too and it’s great for that. Also good for finding out about bad roads, fallen trees, road closures, etc so it has its uses.


Same here.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's been such a busy day. Exercises, ironing, bike fettling, jigsawing. Mrs P is watching Bridgerton on Netflix - this carries a health warning for males.
> 
> Today's effort. A really fun jigsaw, lots of little comedy moments in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 567788


I suspect you will get some grief on your post re cycling under lock down. I’ll get the pop corn I think!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

Damn....nobody biting yet! 

Soon be time for Death in Paradise.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I suspect you will get some grief on your post re cycling under lock down. I’ll get the pop corn I think!


Possibly. When I get the morning milk in I wash the bottles *before* we use the milk!!!!

I'm afraid the cycling Stasi make me very cross. The self-righteousness is astonishing.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Damn....nobody biting yet!
> 
> Soon be time for Death in Paradise.


Bit soon Mo. Enjoy DiP and the popcorn.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Possibly. When I get the morning milk in I wash the bottles *before* we use the milk!!!!
> 
> I'm afraid the cycling Stasi make me very cross. The self-righteousness is astonishing.




Have you been causing trouble?


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I've used local facebook groups to find trades people in the past, they're usually very good.


I don’t do FB Mrs kog does . Pre Covid my BiL would show me our village matters FB group. Some people should not be allowed near a computer. What time are London trains from our station , what time are buses into town. Haven’t these muppets realised that transport companies have websites with timetables on them . It is for the best I don’t have access to FB.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you been causing trouble?


Possibly though not deliberately. Only expressed my opinion but outside of here that's a dangerous hobby!!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Possibly though not deliberately. Only expressed my opinion but outside of here that's a dangerous hobby!!




Bad man.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Possibly though not deliberately. Only expressed my opinion but outside of here that's a dangerous hobby!!


Safer here , amongst the other rebels without a clue


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Safer here , amongst the other rebels without a clue




That's priceless. Love that one


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Safer here , amongst the other rebels without a clue


I'm going to remember this one. Love it. 💘💘


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2021)

On a more interesting note we opened the Italian sweeties tonight. Soft chocolate nougat with hazelnuts.......oh, heavenly.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> On a more interesting note we opened the Italian sweeties tonight. Soft chocolate nougat with hazelnuts.......oh, heavenly.
> 
> View attachment 567817


Mmmm..that sounds good!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Mmmm..that sounds good!


😋😋 It was.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Possibly though not deliberately. Only expressed my opinion but outside of here that's a dangerous hobby!!



Your posts seemed innocuous.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

Morning. Cold, but not as bad as forecast. Around freezing and might drop a degree or two as daylight comes in.


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, another covering of snow last night, 1-2 cm. Currently minus 2.5 but temp is still falling. Will go for a walk once it gets light.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
I'm on my second mug of tea and contemplating my naval on the finer points of the day. 

Dog walking soon, so I will need to wrap up as it is cold and frosty outside. Then breakfast. Fresh fruit and yogurt I think this morning.

I might even be a devil and order a couple of burritos to be delivered by deliveroo at lunchtime from Ozzies burrito shack.

I did watch DiP last night,  

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> I did watch DiP last night,


I enjoyed it and glad to see Florence back, but I wish the writers would play down his stupid allergies a bit. It's just overdone and annoying now.


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2021)

Again, it's really foggy and icier than Superman's artcic fortress, so no ride for me again. Ive only managed 3 rides this year


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, bitter cold and we've had a sprinkling of snow this morning.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Again, it's really foggy and icier than Superman's artcic fortress, so no ride for me again. Ive only managed 3 rides this year



Thats three more than I've managed.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats three more than I've managed.


Ditto! I did manage a slow jog this morning. The roads were ok underfoot but I was stiff and slow. Good to get out though.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

Good day everyone. It's been snowing for a couple of hours now. Forecast is for this most of the morning. Saturday looks damn cold but beautiful then four days of rain!!!!

Good sleep but awake since 5.00. watched two episodes of Colony. Not sure how wise it is to watch post apocalyptic sci fi in the current circumstances.

We have relatives in SA. Two flew out to SA before Christmas to visit family. They haven't been allowed to leave. They are on a "repatriation" flight on Tuesday. I do hope they isolate properly when they get home. Repatriation flights, you couldn't make it up.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2021)

Morning gang.
Surprise No 1.
I crawled out of bed at 05.45. MrsD growled "what at you doing"
Me....."going down to listen to Tony B, SoTS"
She......"on Friday"???
Me....."FRIDAY??? are you sure"
She......."black bin was collected yesterday"
Me.....ahhh
Crawled back to bed and got up again at 07.30.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2021)

My god. Handbags at dawn. I am a member of a sewing group on face book with people from every continent. One woman has a confederate flag as her profile photo and another member is up in arms about it. 

You couldn't make this sort of thing up could you


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. Handbags at dawn. I am a member of a sewing group on face book with people from every continent. One woman has a confederate flag as her profile photo and another member is up in arms about it.
> 
> You couldn't make this sort of thing up could you


God.......so it's not just in here then!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2021)

Mornkng folks. Cold but not frosty. We had rain last night. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> God.......so it's not just in here then!




Hell no. Seems people want to complain and be sanctimonious and high handed just about everywhere. I feel sorry for people who just moan and complain the whole time. Surely they must get tired of doing it at some point.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. Handbags at dawn. I am a member of a sewing group on face book with people from every continent. One woman has a confederate flag as her profile photo and another member is up in arms about it.
> 
> You couldn't make this sort of thing up could you


Some of our friends in the States were in touch last night. Wanted to know if they could come here - two separate families, one east coast, the other west.

I'm not sure it was all a joke!!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2021)

Local forecast is showing 100% heavy snow for the next few hours. Sky looks ok at the moment though.
Rain for the next few days......TBH I would rather have wet than the white stuff


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mornkng folks. Cold but not frosty. We had rain last night.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


And mornkng to you as well


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Hell no. Seems people want to complain and be sanctimonious and high handed just about everywhere. I feel sorry for people who just moan and complain the whole time. Surely they must get tired of doing it at some point.


I used to use a football forum and it was exactly the same. I rarely go there but did a couple of weeks back. It's actually worse than here though it looks like the truly nasty people got ditched.

I just don't get it. Think I'll stay home today.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

Can't remember who else it was on here that likes Susan Calman. New series tonight exploring in her camper van. Devon and Cornwall tonight. I will watch that.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2021)

Our back garden this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jan 2021)

Another nugget on the adoption of the Gregorian calendar from the letters to The Scotsman today. A writer states that taxes used to be payable on New Years Day and that New Years Day itself used to be on 25th March, the feast of The Annunciation. So when in 1752 most of the UK adopted the Julian calendar, shunting everything forward by 11 days, that meant that taxes were now payable on 5th April. Hence the 5th April tax year that we know to this day. QI


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> And mornkng to you as well


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ditto! I was stiff and slow.


ahhh them were the days .

But seriously..... that is me most days.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> ahhh them were the days .
> 
> But seriously..... that is me most days.




 No comment. Def a big fat NO


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I used to use a football forum and it was exactly the same. I rarely go there but did a couple of weeks back. It's actually worse than here though it looks like the truly nasty people got ditched.
> 
> I just don't get it. Think I'll stay home today.


I look at a couple of LFC forums but there is no way I would join......the language is vitriolic .


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2021)

Wow we are up to a massive 0 deg here.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jan 2021)

Minus 3 now.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Yay - it's Fish Friday.......although we have F&C on Friday lunchtime, and our local chippies are closed!
Got to go to Barnstaple for some shopping, so will drop in to the Pilton Fryer on the way back.

Apart from that, it's Groundhog Day ....... again.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Your posts seemed innocuous.



In those other threads, there is no such thing as innocuous  plus, being sensible and reasonable is not acceptable.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jan 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
It’s great to be able to live vicariously on this forum while I wait for the lurgy to shift.
There’s such a diversity of experiences and surroundings, and a fair bit of wit and wisdom😁
I ventured into the back garden yesterday and planted some garlic, I’m planning to venture out in a few days, once the course of antibiotics is finished. 
Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't remember who else it was on here that likes Susan Calman. New series tonight exploring in her camper van. Devon and Cornwall tonight. I will watch that.


Thanks for letting us know, we liked watching the secret Scotland series. Not very secret after its been on national TV though. Last night Mrs JK insisted on watching some dog grooming competition programme. 
dress making, cake baking , pottery and don’t get me started on strictly b*****y dancing. What next . ? 
That’s a rhetorical question any ideas keep them to yourself. Please.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Thanks for letting us know, we liked watching the secret Scotland series. Not very secret after its been on national TV though. Last night Mrs JK insisted on watching some dog grooming competition programme.
> dress making, cake baking , pottery and don’t get me started on strictly b*****y dancing. What next . ?
> That’s a rhetorical question any ideas keep them to yourself. Please.



If you have Netflix, we found “Death to 2020” quite amusing. 

Language a bit strong, if that bothers you. 

It was recommended to us by second youngest daughter (46). She has been put on the naughty step, for watching films with swearing in them.


----------



## Sterlo (8 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Hell no. Seems people want to complain and be sanctimonious and high handed just about everywhere. I feel sorry for people who just moan and complain the whole time. Surely they must get tired of doing it at some point.


There must be some weak people about, get tired of moaning and complaining, NEVER!!! It's what keeps me sane.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> There must be some weak people about, get tired of moaning and complaining, NEVER!!! It's what keeps me sane.




I can't be arsed. Its too much like hard w**k and I don't want to waste what time I have left doing it. There are other things I'd rather do.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Last night Mrs JK insisted on watching some dog grooming competition programme.
> dress making, cake baking , pottery and don’t get me started on strictly b*****y dancing. What next . ?


Detest all these programmes. I caught the end of the dog grooming one when I switched on for Death in Paradise. Yet another of these stupid programmes where they get judged, with the usual pregnant pause supposed to create suspense before the winner is announced, then they dissolve into floods of tears


----------



## Sterlo (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Detest all these programmes. I caught the end of the dog grooming one when I switched on for Death in Paradise. Yet another of these stupid programmes where they get judged, with the usual pregnant pause supposed to create suspense before the winner is announced, then they dissolve into floods of tears


...and I ask the jury to refer to my previous comment.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2021)

The BBC are getting desparate. The only programmes they seem to have nowadays are strictly dog grooming baking dance off on ice crap.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The BBC are getting desparate. The only programmes they seem to have nowadays are strictly dog grooming baking dance off on ice crap.


 Must be enough saddos out there that watch them or they wouldn’t keep making them.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jan 2021)

It's nice to find a place like this where common sense and maturity reigns (mostly)

Round here we have no snow and the forecast has gone from heavy (?) snow for a few hours to light for 1 hour in a bit

seems warmer than yesterday - not even ice on the car windows


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be enough saddos out there that *watch them* or they wouldn’t keep making them.



This is the problem with the BBC, their funding model is such that they do not have to actually succeed at attracting an audience.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> It's nice to find a place like this where common sense and maturity reigns (mostly)
> 
> Round here we have no snow and the forecast has gone from heavy (?) snow for a few hours to light for 1 hour in a bit
> 
> seems warmer than yesterday - not even ice on the car windows




Common sense? You jest surely. No one here has any common sense, well accept for Mo and I. Everyone else are a nutty as fruit cakes.


----------



## pawl (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Possibly. When I get the morning milk in I wash the bottles *before* we use the milk!!!!
> 
> I'm afraid the cycling Stasi make me very cross. The self-righteousness is astonishing.





Wow.You can still get milk in bottles Not seen a milkman round my neck of the woods for yonks.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Common sense? You jest surely. No one here has any common sense, well accept for Mo and I. *Everyone else are a nutty as fruit cakes*.



I have been called worse, I will take that as a compliment, thank you


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Common sense? You jest surely. No one here has any common sense, well accept for Mo and I. Everyone else are a nutty as fruit cakes.


Not sure about myself. I’ve done quite a few stupid things over the years! Most too embarrassing to speak of!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Common sense? You jest surely. No one here has any common sense, well accept for Mo and I. Everyone else are a nutty as fruit cakes.


I basing this on me and my wife being normal and sensible

other opinions have been put forward!!


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't remember who else it was on here that likes Susan Calman. New series tonight exploring in her camper van. Devon and Cornwall tonight. I will watch that.


Devon and Cornwall are coming in for a bit of advertising recently. Julia Bradbury has a program on at the moment walking around those counties.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Wow.You can still get milk in bottles Not seen a milkman round my neck of the woods for yonks.


There’s a firm here doing glass bottle delivery again. Milk and orange juice. Much dearer than supermarkets though, but I suppose of you want to support local business and do a bit for the environment it’s a good thing.


----------



## pawl (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> On a more interesting note we opened the Italian sweeties tonight. Soft chocolate nougat with hazelnuts.......oh, heavenly.
> 
> View attachment 567817





Which antique shop did you buy them from.Possible sell by date June 1945


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

Mrs P is in bed listening to The Kop singing "You'll Never Walk Alone".........

I'm not sure I dare go upstairs to find out why.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2021)

I understand that Winterwatch will be filmed at the CAT in Machynlleth this year. My home patch.


----------



## pawl (8 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats three more than I've managed.




Ditto


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Wow.You can still get milk in bottles Not seen a milkman round my neck of the woods for yonks.


Yep, delivered direct from the producer three days a week. We quite often see our cows when we go walking.

'Tis good. Lots of local independents stock their milk as do local Co-ops, Spars and Londis.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Wow.You can still get milk in bottles Not seen a milkman round my neck of the woods for yonks.


There is still a milkman around my way, although the amount of crates on his van show he has many customers. 
Supermarkets have cornered the market in cheap milk, even cheaper than the farms/dairies can produce it.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure about myself. I’ve done quite a few stupid things over the years! Most too embarrassing to speak of!


Come on Mo, do tell. I've got bugger all to do and need entertaining.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Devon and Cornwall are coming in for a bit of advertising recently. *Julia Bradbury *has a program on at the moment walking around those counties.



💘💘


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Which antique shop did you buy them from.Possible sell by date June 1945


I know it looks really old fashioned. Comes from a very rural area where my MIL grew up.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, delivered direct from the producer three days a week. We quite often see our cows when we go walking.
> 
> 'Tis good. Lots of local independents stock their milk as do local Co-ops, Spars and Londis.



Our local ASDA stock "local" milk. It is not in glass bottles, but, in plastic cartons, like their own brand stuff, and (I think) 20p/2 litre carton dearer than their own brand stuff. Since we live in an Urban area, "local" in this instance means about 30 miles from here.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

Dog grooming on the Beeb. Please don't get me started. Never, ever mention this again. 😠😠

Back to milk - 50p a pint delivered. Wonderful value.


----------



## pawl (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I used to use a football forum and it was exactly the same. I rarely go there but did a couple of weeks back. It's actually worse than here though it looks like the truly nasty people got ditched.
> 
> I just don't get it. Think I'll stay home today.




Stick with your mates Retirement And Mundane news thread


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Come on Mo, do tell. I've got bugger all to do and need entertaining.


Burned my uniform hat in the oven, exploded a pressure cooker which sprayed the kitchen walls, lots of other kitchen calamities which is why I should stick to ready meals! Hauled the bathroom window off forgetting it was open when driving out to the skip with the hatchback open. I suppose even my bad bike crash was pretty stupid trying to bomb downhill all for a silly strava segment and smacking into a sheep!


----------



## pawl (8 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> It’s great to be able to live vicariously on this forum while I wait for the lurgy to shift.
> There’s such a diversity of experiences and surroundings, and a fair bit of wit and wisdom😁
> I ventured into the back garden yesterday and planted some garlic, I’m planning to venture out in a few days, once the course of antibiotics is finished.
> Have a peaceful day folks




You will have complaints from the vampire 🧛‍♂️ appreciation society.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> You will have complaints from the vampire 🧛‍♂️ appreciation society.


Maybe we won’t see Colin again! He only seems to come out at night and disappears during daylight.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2021)




----------



## pawl (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure about myself. I’ve done quite a few stupid things over the years! Most too embarrassing to speak of!




Tell all Mo.Brighten up a dull miserable day


----------



## pawl (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Burned my uniform hat in the oven, exploded a pressure cooker which sprayed the kitchen walls, lots of other kitchen calamities which is why I should stick to ready meals! Hauled the bathroom window off forgetting it was open when driving out to the skip with the hatchback open. I suppose even my bad bike crash was pretty stupid trying to bomb downhill all for a silly strava segment and smacking into a sheep!


 

Brilliant go for it lass


----------



## accountantpete (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, delivered direct from the producer three days a week. We quite often see our cows when we go walking.
> 
> 'Tis good. Lots of local independents stock their milk as do local Co-ops, Spars and Londis.



Around here all the small independent rounds, apart from one, sold out to the big boys. The big boys came in, sent canvassers round all the houses to try to generate new customers but got very few take ups and have all gone now. The one hold-out soldiered on doing town and rural and added on newspapers and other essentials to eke a living. Of course, since Covid, he is sitting pretty with trade having never been better.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> *Burned my uniform hat in the oven*, exploded a pressure cooker which sprayed the kitchen walls, lots of other kitchen calamities which is why I should stick to ready meals! Hauled the bathroom window off forgetting it was open when driving out to the skip with the hatchback open. I suppose even my bad bike crash was pretty stupid trying to bomb downhill all for a silly strava segment and *smacking into a sheep!*



Well I feel all these are pretty reasonable hazards of every day life but........why were you cooking your hat in the oven? Snowed in for weeks?

There was a short period in my club when my nickname was "sheep worrier" similar circumstances. Stupid thing changed direction at the last moment.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is in bed listening to The Kop singing "You'll Never Walk Alone".........
> 
> I'm not sure I dare go upstairs to find out why.


Obviously (apart from one error) she is a woman with good taste.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well I feel all these are pretty reasonable hazards of every day life but........why were you cooking your hat in the oven? Snowed in for weeks?
> 
> There was a short period in my club when my nickname was* "sheep worrier"* similar circumstances. Stupid thing changed direction at the last moment.


I dread to ask.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Dog grooming on the Beeb. Please don't get me started. Never, ever mention this again. 😠😠
> 
> Back to milk - 50p a pint delivered. Wonderful value.


We pay maybe 85p a ltr but if I knew it was genuine local I would be happy to pay 50p per pint. The difference is not much inthe grand scheme.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe we won’t see Colin again! He only seems to come out at night and disappears during daylight.



I've ridden with Colin, he's not a Vampire, he's a very pleasant fella.


----------



## GM (8 Jan 2021)

Morning all...Finished watching The Serpent on iplayer last night, by 'eck that Alain is a nasty bit of work. Also found watching Winter Walks very relaxing. Selina Scott, The Reverend Richard Coles and Baroness Sayeeda Warsi, two more to watch. They're only short programs but very watchable. Shame about the scenery though! 

One of Mrs GM's friends has a dilemma, her dad will be 100 in two weeks. The social club that he goes to were going to put on a big celebration for him but that's a no no now. The question is how to celebrate it when she's the only one in his bubble. He's one of these sprightly old boys that you hope you'll be like when you get old. It'll be a novelty for us too, first time we've ever bought a 100 year old a birthday card.


----------



## accountantpete (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is in bed listening to The Kop singing "You'll Never Walk Alone".........
> 
> I'm not sure I dare go upstairs to find out why.




reminds of the song

"He's big, he's red, his feet stick out the bed - Peter Crouch, Peter Crouch"


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Finished watching The Serpent on iplayer last night, by 'eck that Alain is a nasty bit of work. Also found watching Winter Walks very relaxing. Selina Scott, The Reverend Richard Coles and Baroness Sayeeda Warsi, two more to watch. They're only short programs but very watchable. Shame about the scenery though!
> 
> One of Mrs GM's friends has a dilemma, her dad will be 100 in two weeks. The social club that he goes to were going to put on a big celebration for him but that's a no no now. The question is how to celebrate it when she's the only one in his bubble. He's one of these sprightly old boys that you hope you'll be like when you get old. It'll be a novelty for us too, first time we've ever bought a 100 year old a birthday card.


Suggestion. It was our 40th Wedding Anniversary in November. Same problem. I ordered a cake and bought mini bottles of Prosecco. I delivered cake and Prosecco to all our friends and neighbours but didn't tell Mrs P.

For the evening I told Mrs P we would have a family Zoom party but the surprise was I'd invited friends and neighbours to join in as well.

It worked. I appreciate it may be more difficult with an older generation but should be possible to get at least family involved.


----------



## GM (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Suggestion. It was our 40th Wedding Anniversary in November. Same problem. I ordered a cake and bought mini bottles of Prosecco. I delivered cake and Prosecco to all our friends and neighbours but didn't tell Mrs P.
> 
> For the evening I told Mrs P we would have a family Zoom party but the surprise was I'd invited friends and neighbours to join in as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jan 2021)

What a gorgeous morning  Back from a little walk. Temp has now risen to minus 2.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> What a gorgeous morning  Back from a little walk. Temp has now risen to minus 2.
> View attachment 567871
> 
> View attachment 567872
> ...


WoW you got white stuff


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2021)

@PaulSB I have just been on to the only local milk delivery company I can find.
78p per pint!!!
Over 50% more than you pay......that is expensive.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> This is the problem with the BBC, their funding model is such that they do not have to actually succeed at attracting an audience.


As opposed to the problem with ITV & CH5, their funding model is such that they _DO_ have to actually succeed at attracting an audience!

When I was setting up my Freesat box I accidentally deleted those 2 channels. It took me about 18 months to notice that they were not available! 


PaulSB said:


> Back to milk - 50p a pint delivered. Wonderful value


I will stick to walking/cycling to Lidl and paying £1.10 for 2.27 litres (27.5 p/pint)!



Mo1959 said:


> Maybe we won’t see Colin again! He only seems to come out at night and disappears during daylight.


Aargh, something is leaking round the blackout curtains. I think it is... _DAYLIGHT!! _



dave r said:


> I've ridden with Colin, he's not a Vampire, he's a very pleasant fella


Dave is nice too, but a bit forgetful. The second or third time I met him was at an Audax event from Meriden (between Coventry and Birmingham) to the Cotswolds. I spotted a cuddly little bearded man sitting across the room at event HQ. Ah, that's Dave, thought I, and wandered over to have a chat. He seemed startled by the tall stranger...


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

One other thing. The people I couldn't get deliver mini prosecco to I asked to make sure they had a drink of some sort for a toast - tea, coffee, beer, cordial or whatever. This was people too far away to get to. We had folk on from the States as well so timed it for 7.00pm, they are on the West Coast. Good luck with it.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB I have just been on to the only local milk delivery company I can find.
> 78p per pint!!!
> Over 50% more than you pay......that is expensive.


That does seem expensive. I have told Elaine, our milk lady, she's too cheap. I think it should be 55-60p. I remember her apologising profusely to everyone in a letter for increasing it to 50p. We get a great service and 50p is very reasonable.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

@dave r how is your good lady doing? Don't think we've heard anything since Monday or I may have missed it

@Dave7 what about Auntie?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

@ColinJ I agree there's a big price difference but our nearest shop is two miles away and stocks the same milk! I like knowing the milk will be there when I get up. Security blanket!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

Jeez. Unless there’s more to the story, this sounds a bit excessive given what’s gone on in some areas! 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-55560814


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @dave r how is your good lady doing? Don't think we've heard anything since Monday or I may have missed it
> 
> @Dave7 what about Auntie?


Thanks for asking Paul.
MrsD is still weak. Problem being I cannot get her to eat. She got up at 0830 today and is back in bed now having eaten nothing.
auntie seems to have responded to the blood transfusion and is now coherent. I am to phone the Doc after 1400.
I will let you know what he says.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Devon and Cornwall are coming in for a bit of advertising recently. Julia Bradbury has a program on at the moment walking around those counties.


Yeah......we'll be beating off Grockles by the ton soon.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2021)

The news so far, took the Nytol last night still awake 4 hours later, maybe they don't work on a Thursday night I'll try again tonight.
Went shopping not many people about, got home and made six prawn curry dinners for the freezer.
Fish'n'chips and peas later for dinner. 
and on the weather front no snow and 2.7c


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez. Unless there’s more to the story, this sounds a bit excessive given what’s gone on in some areas!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-55560814


WoW......seems as though its down to each individual bobby......as if the force have given up trying to understand the rules.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yeah......we'll be beating off Grockles by the ton soon.


Dirk...... you ARE a grockle ..........until you have lived there 150 years.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez. Unless there’s more to the story, this sounds a bit excessive given what’s gone on in some areas!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-55560814


Yes there must be more to it, surely ???


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> What a gorgeous morning  Back from a little walk. Temp has now risen to minus 2.
> View attachment 567871
> 
> View attachment 567872
> ...


What is that strange white stuff on the ground?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Finished watching The Serpent on iplayer last night, by 'eck that Alain is a nasty bit of work. Also found watching Winter Walks very relaxing. Selina Scott, The Reverend Richard Coles and Baroness Sayeeda Warsi, two more to watch. They're only short programs but very watchable. Shame about the scenery though!


We’re up to episode 6 of The Serpent, very much enjoying it. 
Watched one Winter Walk so far, the one with Simon Armitage in Robin Hood’s Bay, enjoyed that too, will look up the others on i-player.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2021)

I have just caught up with last Saturdays episodes of Spiral, series 8. It's on BBC4 and has started off as good as the other 7 series.
For anyone who hasn't seen the other 7 series, it would be best to start at the beginning. as they all kind of follow on.


----------



## GM (8 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> I have just caught up with last Saturdays episodes of Spiral, series 8. It's on BBC4 and has started off as good as the other 7 series.
> For anyone who hasn't seen the other 7 series, it would be best to start at the beginning. as they all kind of follow on.




Thanks for reminding me about Spiral, that'll be my next binge watch. Seen them all except for series 8.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> I have just caught up with last Saturdays episodes of Spiral, series 8. It's on BBC4 and has started off as good as the other 7 series.
> For anyone who hasn't seen the other 7 series, it would be best to start at the beginning. as they all kind of follow on.


Is it subtitles?


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it subtitles?


French, with subtitles.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> French, with subtitles.


Damn.......I just don’t enjoy subtitled programmes. Sounds good too.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jan 2021)

MrsF seriously regretting that she’s at work today. I keep reminding her that she can give it up any time she likes but she’s got it into her head to continue until June. If she shows any signs of continuing further I will remind her about days like today


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Damn.......I just don’t enjoy subtitled programmes. Sounds good too.


I often watch normal programmes with the subtitles because I find the sound a bit wobbly and miss half the words

I could be getting old but apparently my hearing is pretty close to perfect - when I went for a test last year


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I often watch normal programmes with the subtitles because I find the sound a bit wobbly and miss half the words
> 
> I could be getting old but apparently my hearing is pretty close to perfect - when I went for a test last year


Doesn’t help that the background music is sometimes a bit loud in some programmes. Turning the sound up doesn’t help as the music just gets louder too.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2021)

Had excellent fish and chips from the Pilton Fryer. 
Settled in for the afternoon with a couple of bottles of Proper Job and a fillum.
Goodfellas 
Didn't realise it would contain violence and swearing.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

I might have a little siesta. I’ve jogged and walked and my Garmin says my body battery is low and I should have a rest!


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @dave r how is your good lady doing? Don't think we've heard anything since Monday or I may have missed it
> 
> @Dave7 what about Auntie?



She's not bad, her blood tests came back as OK, she had a telephone chat with her GP and he recomended elevating the leg and taking pain killers, just what we had been doing since the leg swelled up. She has an arthritic knee, its same leg that swelled up, which restricts her mobility, and its getting worse but at the moment its difficult to impossible to get her to a doctor and get something done about it.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> As opposed to the problem with ITV & CH5, their funding model is such that they _DO_ have to actually succeed at attracting an audience!
> 
> When I was setting up my Freesat box I accidentally deleted those 2 channels. It took me about 18 months to notice that they were not available!
> 
> ...



To be fair you had been ill since I last saw you, and had lost a bit of weight.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Doesn’t help that the background music is sometimes a bit loud in some programmes. Turning the sound up doesn’t help as the music just gets louder too.


I recently discovered that our telly has several sound settings buried deep in the menu sub system. One of the options was " Clear Speech 3" ( I do wonder what happened to versions one and two ) We switched that on and it does help. A a lot of flat TV's are lacking in sound quality as they tend to be too slim for decent speakers ( plus the manufacturer can flog you an add on Soundbar )
More variable is the sound quality between programs with some being pretty dire. I recently read a film review where the reviewer remarked on the poor audio quality. On querying this he was told this had been a conscious decision as the Director felt that the audience would have to concentrate more and by concentrating they would better appreciate the film 🤔
I pop subtitles on from time to time if the audio is poor. They are also very helpful if you are trying to pick up a language, I watched the series " Deutschland '83" when I started learning German, after a while you sort to pick up the cadence of the language and still follow the plot via the sub titles.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2021)

I am thinking of buying a bluetooth portable speaker, so I can play music from my phone etc with some quality. Any recommendations?


----------



## pawl (8 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes there must be more to it, surely ???




Does seem excessive unless there is more to it. Pity those cops weren’t around when some bloke called Cummings was galavanting around Barnard Castle


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> I am thinking of buying a bluetooth portable speaker, so I can play music from my phone etc with some quality. Any recommendations?


I use a KS Boombar in the caravan. Only cost about 25 quid. Works well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> I am thinking of buying a bluetooth portable speaker, so I can play music from my phone etc with some quality. Any recommendations?



If you are happy shopping with Amazon, Anker is a very reliable brand that is good value for money. They have a range of Bluetooth speakers to suit most budgets. Excellent customer service too should any issues arise.

It's worth pointing out that if you do have an Amazon account then setting your Amazon Homepage to " Smile.Amazon.co.uk means that a small percentage of the cost of your purchases goes to a nominated charity. There is a choice of several charities and you choose which one you want to benefit ( I chose MSF )


----------



## 12boy (8 Jan 2021)

The forecast was dry till next week so there was a skiff of snoo last night. What's Snoo, you ask? Nuttin much.
Believe I will ride today after breakfast core and stretches. Ridden 4 times so far in Jan, coming to sixty miles. Average speed around 8 mph. I will blame headwinds and studded snows etc etc. Seems to be a lot harder work than the speed and distances should warrant. As your great British poet once said "what a drag it is gettiing old". 
One benefit of advanced age is you have been around the block a time or two. A couple of recessions, a Cuban missile crisis, the Vietnam war, HIV, the assassination of one president, forced resignation of another, obvious senility in a third while in office......my kids are understandably upset about the Capitol s***t show, and while it's truly horrific we will survive it and perhaps be wiser in the future. Probably not, though.
Be well and safe. For those of us with ailing partners, I hope for their health and yours, too, of course.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez. Unless there’s more to the story, this sounds a bit excessive given what’s gone on in some areas!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-55560814


Whatever you do don't post that in the How Local is Local thread, might cause someone to blow a gasket.


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Whatever you do don't post that in the How Local is Local thread, might cause someone to blow a gasket.


Oh go on Paul dive back in . If nothing else it will provide your fellow retiree’s with some entertainment.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh go on Paul dive back in . If nothing else it will provide your fellow retiree’s with some entertainment.


Well I might a bit later..........it's Friday night which means it's G&T night!!! 😉

I've just had a long snowy walk, cuppa tea and now I need a snooze.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2021)

I can see why police are trying to discourage people travelling to exercise, but that kind of treatment is going to upset a lot of people.

My stepdaughter lives in Birmingham and wants to walk her dog somewhere nice but his walking range isn't even enough to get to the nearest park and back so they would have to be walking round city streets all the time. She was planning to do 3-5 mile drives to scenic spots at quiet times of day, not see anybody, and walk him somewhere more pleasant.



Mo1959 said:


> Doesn’t help that the background music is sometimes a bit loud in some programmes. Turning the sound up doesn’t help as the music just gets louder too.


I watched old movie '_Local Hero_' the other night. It was recorded with the technology of the early 1980s and boy was it obvious! These days movie sound is typically crystal clear. On that movie, the sound quality was muffled, and a lot of the cast were mumbling in Scottish accents. I am generally okay with them*** but _not _when mumbled. I kept turning the volume up only to be blasted a few seconds later. Those of you who have seen the film may remember that every now and then RAF jet aircraft would roar past on low-level training flights - I almost jumped off the sofa every time!

*** Half my family are of west coast Highlands and Islands heritage; Glaswegian accent excepted!



dave r said:


> To be fair you had been ill since I last saw you, and had lost a bit of weight.


Oh, if it was post-illness, that would definitely account for it - I lost about 30 kg (5 stone; 70 pounds) in a year!

(Embarrassing photo time!)

From this fat cyclist... 









To this scrawny one...






The baggy grey gilet that I was wearing in photo #2 had been sitting in a drawer for over 10 years because I hadn't been able to get into it before I got ill! Actually, my hands had been too fat to get those Planet X gloves on too... I knew that my belly was fat, but I hadn't realised how much fat was on my forearms and hands!

I'm a more comfortable weight in between now. A little bit _TOO _comfortable though - I'll have to lose some of it _again_!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

Only just getting dark now the sky is so clear. Going to be a cold night by the looks of it.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jan 2021)

If they will surround someone walking 5 miles from home I wonder how they would react to a cyclist 10 miles from home

especially if he was old and overweight - they might just assume you couldn't possibly be 'exercising locally' because of the distance - note my username at this point!!!

If I was givena fine based on that I would take it to court and make them argue why it is banned - but then I can be pig headed at times


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2021)

I am not cycling while there is still ice about, but once I do go out again I will think about how far to venture. I was a bit over-cautious last spring/summer but I can't afford to pay a £200 fine. That is about 15% of my available cash! 

A 10 km (6.3 mile) radius of here would be pretty good. A 16 km (10 mile) radius would allow me to do some excellent rides. A 5 km (3.2 mile) radius would be a bit of a pain.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2021)

We can expect snow here by 6 pm.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jan 2021)

I've just had a text from our daughter in Leeds asking how I'm doing. She tells me that she had the Vaccine yesterday. A local GP Practice had spare slots and didn't want to waste the vaccine so they were asking NHS Staff. She says that her arm is a bit sore but other than that she feels fine. 😀
Looks like I'll still need to shield after I get my jab according to the email I received earlier.

"Patients with an immune compromised system will still need to shield *even after receiving the vaccine*, as the protection may not be as effective as in healthy individuals"


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Devon and Cornwall are coming in for a bit of advertising recently. Julia Bradbury has a program on at the moment walking around those counties.


Hopefully it will influence all the staycationers to go there and make their life hell and leave us alone to get on with what is left of our lives in relative peace.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've just had a text from our daughter in Leeds asking how I'm doing. She tells me that she had the Vaccine yesterday. A local GP Practice had spare slots and didn't want to waste the vaccine so they were asking NHS Staff. She says that her arm is a bit sore but other than that she feels fine. 😀
> Looks like I'll still need to shield after I get my jab according to the email I received earlier.
> 
> "Patients with an immune compromised system will still need to shield *even after receiving the vaccine*, as the protection may not be as effective as in healthy individuals"



When I do get vaccinated I’m rather hoping that the microchip that Bill Gates has ensured is present in every dose will enable the filling in my tooth to pick up radio 4 when I’m near a 5G mast...


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> There’s a firm here doing glass bottle delivery again. Milk and orange juice. Much dearer than supermarkets though, but I suppose of you want to support local business and do a bit for the environment it’s a good thing.


Keeps you out of the supermarket tho' which surely must be a good thing. Besides it will probably be more local milk than supermarkets as well. Mind you having worked in dairy farms I have had things happen you would not want to know about.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> That does seem expensive. I have told Elaine, our milk lady, she's too cheap. I think it should be 55-60p. I remember her apologising profusely to everyone in a letter for increasing it to 50p. We get a great service and 50p is very reasonable.


Our local dairy farm no longer does deliveries but I think you can get unpasteurised milk at the farm shop.
They make cheese and the residue goes to feed pigs.
I generally get milk from the coop which if they have any is about £1 per litre.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Our local dairy farm no longer does deliveries but I think you can get unpasteurised milk at the farm shop.
> They make cheese and the residue goes to feed pigs.
> I generally get milk from the coop which if they have any is about £1 per litre.


Unpasteurised milk is delicious. A Vet we know in the countryside gets it from local farms as there is always an amount they can't sell. It's over the quota for their farm.(cows don't stop producing because of quotas). It's almost like cream on your cornflakes or in the porridge.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jan 2021)

Day started fine but then we had a flurry of snow before sun came out again but roads and pavements still pretty icy. Pottered about in the garden for a while but then got started on setting up a new printer.
Should have been an easy job but the instructions were a bit opaque and often referred to a different printer. Dredged up quite a lot of swear words I had forgotten but got a partial result.
So far it will only print A5 size from my photo file and will not print documents from this file either so they have to come from Acrobat which has to be liked to Farcebook or Gargle.
So far will only print from IPad but not seriously tried anything else yet. If I can get it to print from the desktop on the Macbook it would be handy. 
Nervous exhaustion set in so it can wait till tomorrow and try to print the bin collection timetable.
Calmac are sending texts that boat has broken down again and cancellations abound.
The local Ferry Committee have located a very suitable catamaran which is being built somewhere and is available soon so trying to persuade the Govt. to cough up the cash. They are well organised and good at publicity so may work.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Unpasteurised milk is delicious. A Vet we know in the countryside gets it from local farms as there is always an amount they can't sell. It's over the quota for their farm.(cows don't stop producing because of quotas). It's almost like cream on your cornflakes or in the porridge.


I would not buy unpasteurised from an unknown source but our Practice Nurse who drinks it is from the farm family so it seems a reasonable recommendation.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2021)

Re local milk.
Many years ago ((40+) we were on holiday in Devon.....somewhere near Barnstaple. We called at a farm for a pint of milk.
The farmer said......and I use my best Devon accent......."I'll just go and milk e cow".
A short while later he brought us a bottle of warm milk, fresh from the cow 
AND we are still here.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> When I do get vaccinated I’m rather hoping that the microchip that Bill Gates has ensured is present in every dose will enable the filling in my tooth to pick up radio 4 when I’m near a 5G mast...



No, it (the chip) will make you freeze, and go blue, you will have to be rebooted to continue


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Hopefully it will influence all the staycationers to go there and make their life hell and leave us alone to get on with what is left of our lives in relative peace.


Thank you. Love you too.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Re local milk.
> Many years ago ((40+) we were on holiday in Devon.....somewhere near Barnstaple. We called at a farm for a pint of milk.
> The farmer said......and I use my best Devon accent......."I'll just go and milk e cow".
> A short while later he brought us a bottle of warm milk, fresh from the cow
> AND we are still here.


What! You’re still at the farm near Barnstable 😮


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Re local milk.
> Many years ago ((40+) we were on holiday in Devon.....somewhere near Barnstaple. We called at a farm for a pint of milk.
> The farmer said......and I use my best Devon accent......."I'll just go and milk e cow".
> A short while later he brought us a bottle of warm milk, fresh from the cow
> AND we are still here.


When I went and spent the summer on my grandparents croft we had milk straight from the cow and ate eggs raw sometimes direct from source. I was also good at getting rabbits so had plenty of those as well. Fish were more unreliable but sometimes got trout if the gamekeeper was not around.


----------



## GM (8 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Day started fine but then we had a flurry of snow before sun came out again but roads and pavements still pretty icy. Pottered about in the garden for a while but then got started on *setting up a new printer.*
> Should have been an easy job but the instructions were a bit opaque and often referred to a different printer. *Dredged up quite a lot of swear words I had forgotten but got a partial result.*
> So far it will only print A5 size from my photo file and will not print documents from this file either so they have to come from Acrobat which has to be liked to Farcebook or Gargle.
> So far will only print from IPad but not seriously tried anything else yet. If I can get it to print from the desktop on the Macbook it would be handy.
> ...






I can guarantee every time I use our old printer that certain not nice words will be used, if there was an open window nearby I'm sure it would have been through it by now!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> What! You’re still at the farm near Barnstable 😮


No no no.....not still THERE we are still HERE.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez. Unless there’s more to the story, this sounds a bit excessive given what’s gone on in some areas!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-derbyshire-55560814


Just watched the report on the English news, the two women certainly come across as credible and convincing. The English polis are looking well out of order. Glad we don’t have to deal with that sort of nonsense up here.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The news so far, took the Nytol last night still awake 4 hours later, maybe they don't work on a Thursday night I'll try again tonight.
> Went shopping not many people about, got home and *made six prawn curry dinners for the freezer.*
> Fish'n'chips and peas later for dinner.
> and on the weather front no snow and 2.7c


Hungry freezer!!


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> When I do get vaccinated I’m rather hoping that the microchip that Bill Gates has ensured is present in every dose will enable the filling in my tooth to pick up radio 4 when I’m near a 5G mast...


Not a foreign spy transmitting to their controller?


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Thank you. Love you too.


Why should we be the only ones to suffer? Spread it around a bit and they may get the message they are not all welcome to infest wherever they fancy.
To be serious just for a moment I was never a great fan of the tourist industry but after last summer I hate it with a vengeance. A large slice of my remaining life was removed forever.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh go on Paul dive back in . If nothing else it will provide your fellow retiree’s with some entertainment.


I have not had a G&T - that's a different discussion.

Caught up six pages of the How Local thread. Frankly I haven't got a feckin' clue what most of them are on about. With one or two exceptions it's hard to know who is arguing for what.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I have not had a G&T - that's a different discussion.
> 
> Caught up six pages of the How Local thread. Frankly I haven't got a feckin' clue what most of them are on about. With one or two exceptions it's hard to know who is arguing for what.



I think they are working their way through the word "reasonable" now, dissecting one letter at a time.

Given most of the posts, "reasonable" is a foreign land to them. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> No, it (the chip) will make you freeze,* and go blue,* you will have to be rebooted to continue


Something like this?





Shot against a black background.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

Minus 5 already! It said on the Scottish forecast that some of the sheltered glens could go down to minus 15 tonight.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Minus 5 already! It said on the Scottish forecast that some of the sheltered glens could go down to minus 15 tonight.
> 
> View attachment 567967


Have a warm stay safe


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> I can guarantee every time I use our old printer that certain not nice words will be used, if there was an open window nearby I'm sure it would have been through it by now!


Our printer has a bit of a life of it's own.
Sometimes it won't print at all, but then several days later it will come to life of it's own choosing and print everything in the queue.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Minus 5 already! It said on the Scottish forecast that some of the sheltered glens could go down to minus 15 tonight.
> 
> View attachment 567967


Now that is chilly.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Our printer has a bit of a life of it's own.
> Sometimes it won't print at all, but then several days later it will come to life of it's own choosing and print everything in the queue.


We have ghosts and fairies in our house as well........... little buggers use all the ink without telling me.


----------



## pawl (8 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am not cycling while there is still ice about, but once I do go out again I will think about how far to venture. I was a bit over-cautious last spring/summer but I can't afford to pay a £200 fine. That is about 15% of my available cash!
> 
> A 10 km (6.3 mile) radius of here would be pretty good. A 16 km (10 mile) radius would allow me to do some excellent rides. A 5 km (3.2 mile) radius would be a bit of a pain.




I’m sticking to my circular route aprox distance sixteen miles but none goes further than 10 miles from home One thing I may need to be careful about is going through Market Bosworth which despite being in Leicestershire Le postcode Bosworth has a Coventry post code CV.Now work this one out the council area is Hinckley and Bosworth Will avoid the centre of Bosworth


----------



## gavroche (8 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Minus 5 already! It said on the Scottish forecast that some of the sheltered glens could go down to minus 15 tonight.
> 
> View attachment 567967


Make sure you put some antifreeze on your bike chain so it doesn't seize up.


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I have not had a G&T - that's a different discussion.
> 
> Caught up six pages of the How Local thread. Frankly I haven't got a feckin' clue what most of them are on about. With one or two exceptions it's hard to know who is arguing for what.


Glad I'm not the only one who's lost the plot  . It would be fun to post something controversial ,then a few pages later when the flack has died down.Post a view that totally contradicts the first post ,see if any one notices.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I can see why police are trying to discourage people travelling to exercise, but that kind of treatment is going to upset a lot of people.
> 
> My stepdaughter lives in Birmingham and wants to walk her dog somewhere nice but his walking range isn't even enough to get to the nearest park and back so they would have to be walking round city streets all the time. She was planning to do 3-5 mile drives to scenic spots at quiet times of day, not see anybody, and walk him somewhere more pleasant.
> 
> ...



No wonder I didn't recognize you.


----------



## 12boy (8 Jan 2021)

Just got back from 20 on my Studly Steamroller. Mostly dry or wet but there were a couple of sphincter clenchers. Still very slow but I enjoyed it. First time since 12/5 I've exceeded 20. I have only 3 bikes in the bike shed.....Brompton, Steamroller and 'Dale M400. The other two will be in the garden shed next to the bike shed along with my wife's bike. An embarrassment of riches?


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2021)

Just for you @ColinJ 


*











*

Meriden Memorial, left to right Totally Fixed, Dr Pink, Dave r, Colin J.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Just for you @*ColinJ
> 
> 
> View attachment 567994
> ...


Ericsson or Nokia?


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Ericsson or Nokia?



???


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> ???


Mobile phone on the table in the first picture.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mobile phone on the table in the first picture.



I haven't got a clue, the ride was in 2012, a long time ago.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2021)

I had my '_breathe in, hold hands in front of chubby belly_' posture there!


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I had my '_breathe in, hold hands in front of chubby belly_' posture there!



Lol


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> When I do get vaccinated I’m rather hoping that the microchip that Bill Gates has ensured is present in every dose will enable the filling in my tooth to pick up radio 4 when I’m near a 5G mast...


Methinks you think I jest.
https://www.thewarsongseries.com/post/2015/08/28/how-lucille-ball-s-teeth-helped-win-the-war


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Our printer has a bit of a life of it's own.
> Sometimes it won't print at all, but then several days later it will come to life of it's own choosing and print everything in the queue.



I had one like that, I scrapped it in the end.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Our printer has a bit of a life of it's own.
> Sometimes it won't print at all, but then several days later it will come to life of it's own choosing and print everything in the queue.


Do you not delete the print queue?


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Methinks you think I jest.
> https://www.thewarsongseries.com/post/2015/08/28/how-lucille-ball-s-teeth-helped-win-the-war


I know the story, I’m a tad sceptical. Snopes gives it an “ undetermined “


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2021)

Watched Susan Calman in Devon/Cornwall then Britain’s most scenic railways about the West Highland line. Telly off now as I have no desire to watch the doom and gloom of the news again.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I know the story, I’m a tad sceptical. Snopes gives it an “undetermined“


Technology has moved on since then though. Maybe you'll be able to pick which station you listen to.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2021)

Been following the American news on CNN and NBC. 
Latest is that a motion is going down next week to impeach Trump for 'incitement to insurrection' , that's if he refuses to resign in the meantime.
He's said that he won't resign.............


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

Brrrrrr!  A tad chilly but thankfully as per the usual with the forecasts these days, not quite as bad as it was predicted. Around minus 4 just now. Be interesting to see what some of the Scottish glens have. Usually they tell you the stats when they give the forecasts later.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2021)

Morning Mo......how are you this fine morning ?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2021)

Up at Mo O'clock today. Crazy really but I enjoy listening to Tony B on SoTS.
Will be doing a quick Aldi dash at 07 45. I have decided to get the soup maker (assuming they have any left). At £35 I will take a punt and hopefully encourage MrsD to eat a bit more.
After that.......erh.....no idea, apart from a shave, shower and and and, oh yes, a cup of tea


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning Mo......how are you this fine morning ?


Not long back from a little jog. Jeez it was cold. 

Cereal finished so a cuppa now. First of many today no doubt.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

Car insurance in. Up from £204 to £231 so around a 13% increase. How can they justify that when inflation is so low and most peoples cars have been sitting in their drives not even moving this year!


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, the boiler man cometh this morning, looking forward to a warm house and a hot shower later.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Off out for a nice walk this morning - haven't decided where yet.


----------



## The Jogger (9 Jan 2021)

Morning all, out for a walk a bit later not crazy enough to go out right now a bit too fresh 😯😁


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Burned my uniform hat in the oven, exploded a pressure cooker which sprayed the kitchen walls, lots of other kitchen calamities which is why I should stick to ready meals! Hauled the bathroom window off forgetting it was open when driving out to the skip with the hatchback open. I suppose even my bad bike crash was pretty stupid trying to bomb downhill all for a silly strava segment and smacking into a sheep!





Mo1959 said:


> Car insurance in. Up from £204 to £231 so around a 13% increase. How can they justify that when inflation is so low and most peoples cars have been sitting in their drives not even moving this year!


And your surprised your premiums are going up.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2021)

Morning all. In a bit of a rush. Doesn't look as cold as threatened but not been outside yet!!! ALDI dash in a few minutes followed by visit to LBS - 500 metres from ALDI - then essential visit to No 2 son. Sounds daft but this is essential. Football is only available online and Rovers are at home BUT it's the FA Cup which means it's on a different platform to league games. No 2 son won't understand this and so we'd be reliant on house staff to sort out plus give them the relevant passwords. On the basis No 2 son will be unhappy and frustrated I have this down as an essential journey.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Car insurance in. Up from £204 to £231 so around a 13% increase. How can they justify that when inflation is so low and most peoples cars have been sitting in their drives not even moving this year!




Peoples insurance shoukd be less this year as we have hardly used our cars, fewer accidents have happened, so the insurance companies have made quite a lot if money last year.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2021)

Cooeeeee. A tad cold here but no frost or snow so that's good 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, thawing now. Currently up to minus 1, set to rise even higher later in the day 
(Never got higher than minus 2 all day yesterday, was minus 4 when I went to bed).


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do you not delete the print queue?


No, because it was stuff we wanted to print.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jan 2021)

Fabulous picture on the front page today, a solitary vehicle on the Glen Coe road


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2021)

Morning a from a misty Barnet.
Cold outside .
Awoken rudely by mating foxes in the front garden at around 5am, managed to get back to sleep though.

Dog walk as usual, then settle down to listen to the football on the radio this afternoon. 

Another day in paradise. 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Car insurance in. Up from £204 to £231 so around a 13% increase. How can they justify that when inflation is so low and most peoples cars have been sitting in their drives not even moving this year!


They are supposed to be dropping because of those reasons.
Mine was due last month and they reduced it. I normally spend an hour on line checking but this time I couldn't be arsed.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2021)

Just taking to a friend of mine In Australia. At night it's 32 deg. I would die in thay heat.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2021)

Last year mine was £210. This year I have got it down to £117.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, the boiler man cometh this morning, looking forward to a warm house and a hot shower later.


To be honest Dave we were wondering what that strange smell was .
Enjoy your shower.
BTW.... teaching my grandma to suck eggs but while he is changing the boiler is he flushing the system and putting fresh inhibitor in ?


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> To be honest Dave we were wondering what that strange smell was .
> Enjoy your shower.
> BTW.... teaching my grandma to suck eggs but while he is changing the boiler is he flushing the system and putting fresh inhibitor in ?



Yes


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2021)

Sunday lunch sorted. 
Just ordered 2 x roast beefs for pick up tomorrow from the Black Horse pub in the village.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2021)

Mist/fog (what's the difference ??) coming in quickly.
Was trying to snow but seems to have stopped now.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jan 2021)

Hi it's me again


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jan 2021)

Good morning all. 

It was -4c, with sunshine and clear blue sky this morning at 08:00. 

It has now warmed up to a balmy -3c, still heavy frost. 

Walking this morning, I think, awaiting instructions from SWMBO.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Sunday lunch sorted.
> Just ordered 2 x roast beefs for pick up tomorrow from the Black Horse pub in the village.


I have done the same from The green Dragon in Barnet. 2 Roast beef, medium rare. Very nice they are too. We had their dinners in the last lockdown. Got to support local business.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Brrrrrr!  A tad chilly but thankfully as per the usual with the forecasts these days, not quite as bad as it was predicted. Around minus 4 just now. Be interesting to see what some of the Scottish glens have. Usually they tell you the stats when they give the forecasts later.


We are now up to 4.6C with rain showers and not much less when I got up. May be it is heading your way.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2021)

One of my twin grandsons works part-time in the local pub. Due to lockdown they to takeaways. They do a roaring trade apparently. They are always sold out.


----------



## GM (9 Jan 2021)

Morning all...



welsh dragon said:


> Just taking to a friend of mine In Australia. At night it's 32 deg. I would die in thay heat.





That's my sort of temps, heaven! 





Paulus said:


> Morning a from a misty Barnet.
> .Awoken rudely by mating foxes in the front garden at around 5am, managed to get back to sleep though.




We had that problem last night as well. Alan🐶 can be fast asleep and soon as he gets a whiff of them he's up pouncing about barking trying to get at them, annoying in the middle of the night.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would die in that heat.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jan 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
It's a tad chilly this morning. Saw a wonderful online photo of Rannock Moor covered in snow, Mrs Tenkay and I walked across it in glorious summer sunshine a couple of years ago when we were on a walking holiday.
Saturday is the one day of the week that we have a fry up, mushrooms, tomatoes, veggie sausage, beans and spinach, occasionally accompanied by grilled halloumi and scrambled egg.
We were catching up last night on stuff we had recorded off the TV. Saw an excellent program about the history of the song "Auld Lang Syne" I hadn't realised that the tune is used in Japan when students graduate from School / College, and it's also played in shopping centres / bars etc to let you know when they are closing. It's a bit more gentle than the days of "Time at the Bar, drink up please" , or as the landlord of one pub I frequented would announce, " Time at the Bar, we've had your money, now drink up and F*ck Off"


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Up at Mo O'clock today. Crazy really but I enjoy listening to Tony B on SoTS.
> Will be doing a quick Aldi dash at 07 45. I have decided to get the soup maker (assuming they have any left). At £35 I will take a punt and hopefully encourage MrsD to eat a bit more.
> After that.......erh.....no idea, apart from a shave, shower and and and, oh yes, a cup of tea


As a rough guide on the soup thing to add to my previous reply on this. Try to visualise how whatever you have will go into say 5 servings. Two medium parsnips for example will not do so add some coarse outer cabbage leaves with the hard stalk removed. Still not enough so a handful of lentils will thicken it up and bung in a stock cube of choice. Works for me.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mist/fog (what's the difference ??) coming in quickly.
> Was trying to snow but seems to have stopped now.


*Fog*
_"By international agreement (particularly for aviation purposes) fog is the name given to resulting visibility less than 1 km. However, in forecasts for the public, this generally refers to visibility less than 180 m."_
Whereas
*Mist*
_"Mist is defined as 'when there is such obscurity and the associated visibility is equal to or exceeds 1000 m.' Like fog, mist is still the result of the suspension of water droplets, but simply at a lower density."_

And you forgot about Haze!


https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weathe.../types-of-weather/fog/difference-mist-and-fog


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hi it's me again


You're sure it's yourself now.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Saw a wonderful online photo of Rannock Moor covered in snow


Rannoch please.  None of that English pronunciation!


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jan 2021)

Overcast and drizzly but temp now up to 5.4C outside. Big change from yesterday and with wet on top of probably ice roads could be a problem. Looks to be the same for a few days and then a couple of possibly better days for getting out on trike.
Calmac now say there are problems with the Lochaline ferry and early runs cancelled. 
This is an battery powered boat and the main batteries get charged overnight. It is alleged that when there was a problem with the first run one morning that they forgot to put the batteries on to charge.
However the other boat seems to be fixed but the coop report no lorry until later in the day.
Need to wait till next week before my next panic buy as they are alleging supply problems and since the Spar shop in Salen is also affected this may be true.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Jan 2021)

Still foggy here - by either definition

not really the best day for bike riding I think

May go out after lunch if it clears up - really need a decent ride to check out the new gears and chain the LBS did for me on Thursday - apparently I had worn out 2 of the gears - and I have only done 3700 miles!!!


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our friends in Perth WA say the temperature is up to 40c during the day. It's too hot to get to the pool so they are having to stay indoors.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Our friends in Perth WA say the temperature is up to 40c during the day. It's too hot to get to the pool so they are having to stay indoors.


Not for me. I don’t really like extremes of temperatures either way. A pleasant 65 to 70 all year round would be lovely.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> It's a tad chilly this morning. Saw a wonderful online photo of Rannock Moor covered in snow, Mrs Tenkay and I walked across it in glorious summer sunshine a couple of years ago when we were on a walking holiday.
> Saturday is the one day of the week that we have a fry up, mushrooms, tomatoes, veggie sausage, beans and spinach, occasionally accompanied by grilled halloumi and scrambled egg.
> We were catching up last night on stuff we had recorded off the TV. Saw an excellent program about the history of the song "Auld Lang Syne" I hadn't realised that the tune is used in Japan when students graduate from School / College, and it's also played in shopping centres / bars etc to let you know when they are closing. It's a bit more gentle than the days of "Time at the Bar, drink up please" , or as the landlord of one pub I frequented would announce, " Time at the Bar, we've had your money, now drink up and F*ck Off"


Which veggie sausage do you go for,?
I like the Cauldron ones but they are not widely stocked and can be expensive.
I just don't enjoy that halloumi stuff. Tried it twice but not for me. Daughter enjoys it.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> As a rough guide on the soup thing to add to my previous reply on this. Try to visualise how whatever you have will go into say 5 servings. Two medium parsnips for example will not do so add some coarse outer cabbage leaves with the hard stalk removed. Still not enough so a handful of lentils will thicken it up and bung in a stock cube of choice. Works for me.


I think my 1st attempt will be either carrot and coriander or chicken........SiL brought us a cooked chicken so I will maybe shred some up.
Don't have any cabbage but we have LOTS of sprouts


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Our friends in Perth WA say the temperature is up to 40c during the day. It's too hot to get to the pool so they are having to stay indoors.



I remember from a few years ago, exploring Venice on a day when the temperature was between 40 and 45 degrees, as well as the canals Venice has a network of streets.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Our friends in Perth WA say the temperature is up to 40c during the day. It's too hot to get to the pool so they are having to stay indoors.


Our friends in Townsville QL say the same.
Too hot to go out, can't go anywhere without a/c, can't go on the beach because of flies, can't go in sea because of jellyfish & sharks, don't go inland because it's barren.
Don't use their garden because of snakes (one of their dogs got killed by a snake last year).
Can't see much point in them emigrating, really.
But, the UK is crap innit?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2021)

Lots of sun here, but the temp is still only 1 deg


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Lots of sun here, but the temp is still only 1 deg


There is sun here - it is above the fog - probably

Weather Underground site I just found says it is 1degree


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2021)

We will be having fish and chips today. Haven't had that for quite a while so I'm looking forward to it


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2021)

Change in the weather..... its now 2 deg


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We will be having fish and chips today. Haven't had that for quite a while so I'm looking forward to it


I bought sausages when I was shopping yesterday so will have a sausage sarnie I think.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We will be having fish and chips today. Haven't had that for quite a while so I'm looking forward to it


From the chippy?

I have a couple of cod fillets in the freezer which will go well with chips tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> From the chippy?
> 
> I have a couple of cod fillets in the freezer which will go well with chips tonight.




No. Our own


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> From the chippy?
> 
> I have a couple of cod fillets in the freezer which will go well with chips tonight.




For us to go to the chippy would be an 18 mile round trip. And they are closed due to lock down now.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2021)

Brunch for me was fresh crusty cob, warm-fresh cooked chicken and pickled onion. Very yummy.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> we have LOTS of sprouts


Once had sprout soup in a cafe in Castle Douglas on New Years Day, it was very nice indeed. Just a thought !


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2021)

TT Closer to the Edge is on iPlayer.
That'll bring back a few memories!


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jan 2021)

Someone has been scoffing all the mince pies again, so made 24 and also made 5 LB of mince meat that will be ready for next month


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I think my 1st attempt will be either carrot and coriander or chicken........SiL brought us a cooked chicken so I will maybe shred some up.
> Don't have any cabbage but we have LOTS of sprouts


Don't get too fancy. Just keep it simple with a small number of ingredients. Cut the sprouts into quarters if going for a smooth soup which I normally do. Depending on total size half dozen should do to start with and carrots cut into rough cubes about one inch square or thereabouts.
You learn by experience and incidentally tinned tomatoes are a handy addition sometimes. An onion is a useful addition also.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2021)

My private pension is increasing by wait for it.....£24.48 a YEAR. Better than going down by that amount.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Don't get too fancy. Just keep it simple with a small number of ingredients. Cut the sprouts into quarters if going for a smooth soup which I normally do. Depending on total size half dozen should do to start with and carrots cut into rough cubes about one inch square or thereabouts.
> You learn by experience and incidentally tinned tomatoes are a handy addition sometimes. An onion is a useful addition also.


I would of thought that an onion is the basis of any soup. Celery is also good for sweetening soups and stews.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My private pension is increasing by wait for it.....£24.48 a YEAR. Better than going down by that amount.


Presume mine will be around the same. Goes on inflation or retail price index or something I think?

My sausages must have smelled nice as Miss Molly was hovering at my elbow!  Didn’t give her any as they were a little spicy and I haven’t really got into the habit of giving her much anyway. They just become a pest if they get used to human food.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Our friends in Townsville QL say the same.
> Too hot to go out, can't go anywhere without a/c, can't go on the beach because of flies, can't go in sea because of jellyfish & sharks, don't go inland because it's barren.
> Don't use their garden because of snakes (one of their dogs got killed by a snake last year).
> Can't see much point in them emigrating, really.
> But, the UK is crap innit?


Younger son among his other adventures worked in Kuwait for a couple of years and the temp was mostly over 40C. He was trying to teach them how to run a fish farm [ sea bass] and they often took a dip in the fish cages to cool off to avoid Great White sharks which were getting that far up. On one occasion they had to take refuge in the cages as police and smugglers roared around on a chase with machine guns blasting off from both sides.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I think my 1st attempt will be either carrot and coriander or chicken........SiL brought us a cooked chicken so I will maybe shred some up.
> Don't have any cabbage but *we have LOTS of sprouts *



I hope you're not thinking of sprout soup? The consequences could be overpowering..........


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2021)

My son spent some time in Dubai a few years ago. He could hardly stand it. He hates hot weather at the best of times.

He couldn't wait to get back home to the rain


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Our friends in Townsville QL say the same.
> Too hot to go out, can't go anywhere without a/c, can't go on the beach because of flies, can't go in sea because of jellyfish & sharks, don't go inland because it's barren.
> Don't use their garden because of snakes (one of their dogs got killed by a snake last year).
> Can't see much point in them emigrating, really.
> But, the UK is crap innit?


It's the poisonous spiders I couldn't deal with. I can just about deal with a big Huntsman in the bathroom but a big hairy bugger with fangs and poison lurking under the loo seat. 😳😳


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's the poisonous spiders I couldn't deal with. I can just about deal with a big Huntsman in the bathroom but a big hairy bugger with fangs and poison lurking under the loo seat. 😳😳


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My private pension is increasing by wait for it.....£24.48 a YEAR. Better than going down by that amount.


My private pension is a fixed amount has been for years, so in buying power it goes down each year


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2021)

Mrs P makes a very good chicken soup @Dave7. Onion, couple of carrots, stick of celery, chicken carcass in a large pan, cover with water and simmer for hours. Skim off any scum which forms.

Keep some chicken shreds to add when serving. Serve with orzo pasta, parmesan and black pepper. 😋


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 568059


You can go off people you know............


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2021)

Come on Chorley 1 Derby County 0

Look at those stats!!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Peoples insurance should be less this year as we have hardly used our cars, fewer accidents have happened, so the insurance companies have made quite a lot if money last year.


Hmmph... 

Railway people: "_Unless your journey is essential, do not travel by train._" 
ColinJ: "_Okay, I won't catch a train for the next 18 months or so then._" 

I think a while. That isn't fair!

ColinJ: "_Er, any chance of a refund or extension on my unused rail card?_"
Railway people: "_Absolutely... *ZERO*!_"





GM said:


> [32 degrees] That's my sort of temps, heaven!


32 degrees during the day, lazing about in the shade, with a cold drink and a cooling breeze - that's ok. Trying to ride a bike up steep hills for 10 hours - _*NO*_! Trying to sleep in 32 degree heat at night - _*NO*_!



Mo1959 said:


> Rannoch please. None of that English pronunciation!


I keep having to explain that it is "_Loch Lomond_" _*not*_ "_Lock Le-monde_"! 



Dirk said:


> Too hot to go out, can't go anywhere without a/c, can't go on the beach because of flies, can't go in sea because of jellyfish & sharks, don't go inland because it's barren.


I am a fan of _Aussie Gold Hunters_ but seeing them toiling in 40+ degree heat, with flies swarming over them, and surrounded by baked ground and watching out for poisonous wildlife, bushfires etc... I'll stick to Yorkshire/Lancashire ta very much!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's the poisonous spiders I couldn't deal with. I can just about deal with a big Huntsman in the bathroom but a big hairy bugger with fangs and poison lurking under the loo seat. 😳😳


It isn't the big, hairy ones that are the problem... Tiny *Redback spiders* are bloody lethal and much harder to spot!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> For us to go to the chippy would be an 18 mile round trip. And they are closed due to lock down now.


How do you do the chips ?
We have an actifry which does a decent job without being greasy.
Not like real deep fried chips though.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Come on Chorley 1 Derby County 0
> 
> Look at those stats!!
> 
> View attachment 568061


I'm listening to it on the radio, it sounds a good game.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> I'm listening to it on the radio, it sounds a good game.


It does. I've been dipping in and out. Under normal circumstances we'd have gone to Victory Park today and then dashed to Ewood to watch the Mighty Rovers sadly...........


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It does. I've been dipping in and out. Under normal circumstances we'd have gone to Victory Park today and then dashed to Ewood to watch the Mighty Rovers sadly...........


You are going through


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> From the chippy?
> 
> I have a couple of cod fillets in the freezer which will go well with chips tonight.



I brought two nice pieces of cod whilst I was in the market yesterday, they'll be lovely for tea tonight.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No. Our own


Blimey, things getting that bad you're fishing in your own pond!!


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Blimey, things getting that bad you're fishing in your own pond!!


Desperate times require desperate measures.


----------



## gavroche (9 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Presume mine will be around the same. Goes on inflation or retail price index or something I think?
> 
> My sausages must have smelled nice as Miss Molly was hovering at my elbow!  Didn’t give her any as they were a little spicy and I haven’t really got into the habit of giving her much anyway. They just become a pest if they get used to human food.


How dare you call my Molly a pest?  She has left over human food ( only the safe ones) and she had a chicken leg before ( without the bone) as well as dog food of course. When it comes to her own food, she tends to eat it a bit at a time.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2021)

Boiler men have gone and we have a warm and cosy home again, and there is lashing of hot water, no more boiling kettles for hot water for washing and washing up.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Presume mine will be around the same. Goes on inflation or retail price index or something I think?
> 
> My sausages must have smelled nice as Miss Molly was hovering at my elbow!  Didn’t give her any as they were a little spicy and I haven’t really got into the habit of giving her much anyway. They just become a pest if they get used to human food.


No!!! I woulfn't let any moggy chomp my sausage either


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Come on Chorley 1 Derby County 0
> 
> Look at those stats!!
> 
> View attachment 568061


Average age of Derby players is 13.
Even younger than Villa t'other night.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P makes a very good chicken soup @Dave7. Onion, couple of carrots, stick of celery, chicken carcass in a large pan, cover with water and simmer for hours. Skim off any scum which forms.
> 
> Keep some chicken shreds to add when serving. Serve with orzo pasta, parmesan and black pepper. 😋


MrsD just cannot stand boiled/simmered chicken carcass. Just one of those weird things. Shame really as I used to enjoy it.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> You are going through



View: https://youtu.be/xN1WN0YMWZU


----------



## gavroche (9 Jan 2021)

I am presently cooking rice pudding in the oven, trying to reproduce the home made rice pudding my ex-mother in law used to make every Sunday, in the 70's. It was the best rice pudding I have ever tasted but I still can't match it. She must have had a special recipe.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> I am presently cooking rice pudding in the oven, trying to reproduce the home made rice pudding my ex-mother in law used to make every Sunday, in the 70's. It was the best rice pudding I have ever tasted but I still can't match it. She must have had a special recipe.


My old Mum used to make a mean rice pudding. I can never replicate it.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> I am presently cooking rice pudding in the oven, trying to reproduce the home made rice pudding my ex-mother in law used to make every Sunday, in the 70's. It was the best rice pudding I have ever tasted but I still can't match it. She must have had a special recipe.


I tried it 3 times recently.
My Mums was special.....nice and creamy while still being moist.
Mine came out way too dry......tasty but dry. Each time I added more milk and reduced the time. Still wasn't as I recall and still too dry.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> I am presently cooking rice pudding in the oven, trying to reproduce the home made rice pudding my ex-mother in law used to make every Sunday, in the 70's. It was the best rice pudding I have ever tasted but I still can't match it. She must have had a special recipe.



Yes, I well remember the home made rice pudding my late mother used to make. A tin of Ambrosia creamed rice is not in the same league


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jan 2021)

I tried to make a pudding my Ex used to do, but I couldn't find one last ingredient …........arsenic


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jan 2021)

Has now risen to 1 deg. The thaw has been very gradual but supposed to continue over night.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2021)

The temperature is dropping quickly now as a the sun has gone down. I just got back from another dog walk and the ground was already freezing under foot.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2021)

Ordered a thermal liner for my Barbour jacket the other day - should be here in time for the rise in temperature next week.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Ordered a thermal liner for my Barbour jacket the other day - should be here in time for the rise in temperature next week.



Thank you for that, at long last, we can expect some warmer weather


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jan 2021)

Just watching the English news, surprised to see that the picture in the background is of Victoria Street here in Edinburgh.


----------



## pawl (9 Jan 2021)

Pleasant afternoon Large slice of Stollen and a cuppa while watching the Foxes stuff the Potters 4. 0⚽⚽⚽


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2021)

Good to see Liz and Phil got their jabs today. I'd been worried, thought they'd have been done sooner.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2021)

New topic of conversation in our social circle "Have you had a vaccine yet?" Most of my friends are of an age.......

When we go out walking it's amazing the number of local friends and acquaintances we meet.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just watching the English news, surprised to see that the picture in the background is of Victoria Street here in Edinburgh.
> View attachment 568105


To be fair, we do actually get Scottish (, Welsh, NI, and International) news in England too you know! 

Oh, and the caption on the screen says '_CORONAVIRUS in the UK' *NOT *'CORONAVIRUS in England'..._


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2021)

Sometimes I don't know whether to laugh or cry. Vaccination and returning retired staff. Obviously highly experienced people. I'm sure you've all read about people having to undertake 21 modules of training. I know three people wanting to help;

1. First has just completed the module on Female Genital Mutilation
2. The second doesn't have a laptop and the e-learning cannot be done on a tablet, which she has. She has to make a round trip of 14 miles to use her daughter's laptop
3. The third, retired GP, doesn't want to do the training, 21 hours. This GP is serving tea and biscuits at a mass vaccination centre.

Only here, really only here.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jan 2021)

I've just unblocked the kitchen sink  if it gets any better than that I'll go and hang myself


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Which veggie sausage do you go for,?
> I like the Cauldron ones but they are not widely stocked and can be expensive.
> I just don't enjoy that halloumi stuff. Tried it twice but not for me. Daughter enjoys it.






We’ve tried lots over the years but these are our current favourite. 
With Halloumi I cut it into slices and either grill or fry it until it’s just brown. There’s several types of Halloumi, the original Cypriot one made with ewes milk and goat milk is worth paying extra for. When it became popular there was a corresponding shortage of goat/ ewes milk so they started using cow’s milk, then they cocked up the registration paperwork resulting in anyone being able to make “ halloumi” There are some excellent English “ Halloumi” cheeses , and some pretty bland ones. You just need to check the label .


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 568142
> 
> 
> We’ve tried lots over the years but these are our current favourite.
> With Halloumi I cut it into slices and either grill or fry it until it’s just brown. There’s several types of Halloumi, the original Cypriot one made with ewes milk and goat milk is worth paying extra for. When it became popular there was a corresponding shortage of goat/ ewes milk so they started using cow’s milk, then they cocked up the registration paperwork resulting in anyone being able to make “ halloumi” There are some excellent English “ Halloumi” cheeses , and some pretty bland ones. You just need to check the label .


No meat in Richmonds ordinary swags


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> To be fair, we do actually get Scottish (, Welsh, NI, and International) news in England too you know!
> 
> Oh, and the caption on the screen says '_CORONAVIRUS in the UK' *NOT *'CORONAVIRUS in England'..._


Just to prove that Edinburgh is not Scotland but UK.They have spent millions setting up a UK in Scotland headquarters. 
Mods I know this is not the politics thread but it wisnae me that mentioned it first and I could not resist.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Just to prove that Edinburgh is not Scotland but UK.They have spent millions setting up a UK in Scotland headquarters.
> Mods I know this is not the politics thread but it wisnae me that mentioned it first and I could not resist.


We don't mine a bit of politics - it's life, after all, and we've all had a fair bit of that.


----------



## Sterlo (9 Jan 2021)

Oh goody, was planning a ride tomorrow, hardly seems worth it now.

The Government guidance says: "If you do leave home for a permitted reason, you should always stay local - unless it is necessary to go further, for example to go to work. Stay local means stay in the village, town, or part of the city where you live." 

I can get from one end of our village to the other in about 30 seconds.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Oh goody, was planning a ride tomorrow, hardly seems worth it now.
> 
> The Government guidance says: "If you do leave home for a permitted reason, you should always stay local - unless it is necessary to go further, for example to go to work. Stay local means stay in the village, town, or part of the city where you live."
> 
> I can get from one end of our village to the other in about 30 seconds.


If you are bored tomorrow, may I suggest: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/covid-how-local-is-local-when-cycling.270552/page-19#post-6265815


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2021)

I class 'local' as being in the same postcode and would be prepared to argue the point, he challenged.
My postcode covers a large area of North Devon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> To be fair, we do actually get Scottish (, Welsh, NI, and International) news in England too you know!
> 
> Oh, and the caption on the screen says '_CORONAVIRUS in the UK' *NOT *'CORONAVIRUS in England'..._


Needless to say, the picture was the only Scottish content in the programme.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jan 2021)

Just finished watching The Serpent. Seriously good.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I class 'local' as being in the same postcode and would be prepared to argue the point, he challenged.
> My postcode covers a large area of North Devon.


First half only?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> If you are bored tomorrow, may I suggest: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/covid-how-local-is-local-when-cycling.270552/page-19#post-6265815


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Oh goody, was planning a ride tomorrow, hardly seems worth it now.
> 
> The Government guidance says: "If you do leave home for a permitted reason, you should always stay local - unless it is necessary to go further, for example to go to work. Stay local means stay in the village, town, or part of the city where you live."
> 
> I can get from one end of our village to the other in about 30 seconds.


I really would not worry about this. As it happens tomorrow, weather permitting, I'll be on a training loop which at the furthest point is about 2 miles from home.

ASAP next week my buddies and I will be out riding +/-50 miles. At most we'll be 15 miles from home. We've all respected the rules throughout 2020 and don't think we will be breaking them next week.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> First half only?


Yes.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yes.


North Devon has a few postal code areas.






Go down to the lower numbers, and the areas aren't so large.


----------



## gavroche (9 Jan 2021)

I have decided I am having porridge with honey and blueberries for breakfast in the morning. Goodnight all.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> I have decided I am having porridge with honey and blueberries for breakfast in the morning. Goodnight all.


Night, night.


----------



## Sterlo (9 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I really would not worry about this. As it happens tomorrow, weather permitting, I'll be on a training loop which at the furthest point is about 2 miles from home.
> 
> ASAP next week my buddies and I will be out riding +/-50 miles. At most we'll be 15 miles from home. We've all respected the rules throughout 2020 and don't think we will be breaking them next week.


I 've planned a route that is no more than 10 from home in any direction, I can't see that being an issue!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I 've planned a route that is no more than 10 from home in any direction, I can't see that being an issue!


Sounds perfectly reasonable.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> ASAP next week my buddies and I will be out riding +/-50 miles. At most we'll be 15 miles from home. We've all respected the rules throughout 2020 and don't think we will be breaking them next week.


Well, in that case shouldn't it be "_my *buddy *and I_", since we are limited to meeting _ONE _person outdoors for exercise!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, in that case shouldn't it be "_my *buddy *and I_", since we are limited to meeting _ONE _person outdoors for exercise!


Might be a different one each day.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Might be a different one each day.


Probably within the guidelines, but maybe more risky?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Might be a different one each day.


That's true - I hadn't thought of that. Mind you, that doesn't really make any more sense in terms of virus avoidance as far as I can see...


----------



## Sterlo (9 Jan 2021)

That was one of my arguments, I'll be on my own. I agree with the restrictions but this one seems a bit too much.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I 've planned a route that is no more than 10 from home in any direction, I can't see that being an issue!


Sounds spot on to me.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Might be a different one each day.






Mo1959 said:


> Probably within the guidelines, but maybe more risky?



Well yes we would only be in pairs. Not one of us has thought of Mo's point. Interesting thought. Knowing how we all behave I doubt it's a problem but still a very good point.

Bedtime.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well yes we would only be in pairs. Not one of us has thought of Mo's point. Interesting thought. Knowing how we all behave I doubt it's a problem but still a very good point.
> 
> Bedtime.


Yep. Suppose better attempt some sleep too.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well yes we would only be in pairs. Not one of us has thought of Mo's point. Interesting thought. Knowing how we all behave I doubt it's a problem but still a very good point.
> 
> Bedtime.


Sithi


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sithi


Night Classic


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Suppose better attempt some sleep too.


Sithi

Earth yourself before you go to bed. It might work!


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2021)

Sleep o sleep where for art thou sleep, climbed into bed at eleven and haven't been to sleep yet, I've been down here drinking tea and reading on my tablet for an hour now, I'll have to have another go in a bit but I'm wide awake.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2021)

*To Sleep*

_O soft embalmer of the still midnight,
Shutting, with careful fingers and benign,
Our gloom-pleas'd eyes, embower'd from the light,
Enshaded in forgetfulness divine:
O soothest Sleep! if so it please thee, close
In midst of this thine hymn my willing eyes,
Or wait the "Amen," ere thy poppy throws
Around my bed its lulling charities.
Then save me, or the passed day will shine
Upon my pillow, breeding many woes,—
Save me from curious Conscience, that still lords
Its strength for darkness, burrowing like a mole;
Turn the key deftly in the oiled wards,
And seal the hushed Casket of my Soul._​
John Keats


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2021)

I just watched a TV documentary about the immune system. Apparently one thing that can suppress immunity is getting less than 7 hours sleep a night and I tend to only get 5-6 hours! So despite it still being quite '_early_', I have turned the TV off and am going to go to bed now (03:15). I'll try to get to sleep by 04:00. I will have my alarm set for 11:00 and see if I can actually sleep until then. (I will probably wake up way before that, but we'll see.)


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2021)

I'm awake


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just watched a TV documentary about the immune system. Apparently one thing that can suppress immunity is getting less than 7 hours sleep a night and I tend to only get 5-6 hours! So despite it still being quite '_early_', I have turned the TV off and am going to go to bed now (03:15). I'll try to get to sleep by 04:00. I will have my alarm set for 11:00 and see if I can actually sleep until then. (I will probably wake up way before that, but we'll see.)


I have to admit it does worry me a bit too. I can't see how my body or brain can be rested and recovered with only around three or four hours on a good night! What can you do if you just don't feel tired plus your stupid brain doesn't seem to switch off either. 

Anyway, the roads are damp as there was some rain overnight but it's not as cold. Probably have a walk soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2021)

Yuck......it's gone all misty out there now.

Someone happened to link to something on Gumtree on here so of course I went off on a tangent and had a look at dogs for sale. You can buy a horse cheaper than a half breed dog just now! How on earth are people getting away with charging between two and two and a half grand on a dog, and even worse there are idiots actually paying that. No wonder the amount of dogs getting stolen just now has risen so much.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yuck......it's gone all misty out there now.
> 
> Someone happened to link to something on Gumtree on here so of course I went off on a tangent and had a look at dogs for sale. You can buy a horse cheaper than a *half breed dog* just now! How on earth are people getting away with charging between two and two and a half grand on a dog, and even worse there are idiots actually paying that. No wonder the amount of dogs getting stolen just now has risen so much.



Do you mean those crosses between types like a Cocker and a Poodle to create a Cock-a-doodle-doo or whatever?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Do you mean those crosses between types like a Cocker and a Poodle to create a Cock-a-doodle-doo or whatever?


Yep. They are basically mongrels but have suddenly become designer dogs. Even a pedigree lab is over £2,000 now. You used to be able to go to a reliable breeder and get a lovely pedigree lab for five to six hundred.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. They are basically mongrels but have suddenly become designer dogs. Even a pedigree lab is over £2,000 now. You used to be able to go to a reliable breeder and get a lovely pedigree lab for five to six hundred.


We met three beautiful working labradors yesterday. Wonderful looking dogs with immaculate behaviour. I've only recently become aware that a number of breeds have both "working" and "show" (pet) versions. Chalk and cheese.

I know quite a few people who own this new mongrel type of breed. I don't get it.


----------



## rustybolts (10 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Do you mean those crosses between types like a Cocker and a Poodle to create a Cock-a-doodle-doo or whatever?


There is a fierce racket over Doodle types and all dog pup sales in Ireland . Dog theft in Ireland is a desperate problem and dog farms where pups are bred in horrific conditions are rampant. I happen to own a little toy poodle , she is 11 now and I bought her for 700 Euro and that was very expensive then . The price of dogs since lock down shot up as did the demand , Here is my little dog , gone grey now but the apple of my eye

(21) Brown Toy Poodle - YouTube


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I 've planned a route that is no more than 10 from home in any direction, I can't see that being an issue!


Just don't take any water with you as certain police would say that constitutes a picnic and slap a 200 quid fine on you


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just watched a TV documentary about the immune system. Apparently one thing that can suppress immunity is getting less than 7 hours sleep a night and I tend to only get 5-6 hours! So despite it still being quite '_early_', I have turned the TV off and am going to go to bed now (03:15). I'll try to get to sleep by 04:00. I will have my alarm set for 11:00 and see if I can actually sleep until then. (I will probably wake up way before that, but we'll see.)


My sleep patter is normally..........
In bed ........22.00
Asleep........ 22.05
Pee..............03.00 ish
Wake........ .05.30 ish

MrsDs is......
Bed.......... 22.00
Asleep......varies
Possible pee but not always
Wake... .. .08.30

Recently I find I desperately need a doze around 1700. I find MrsDs knees with a cushion very comfortable


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have to admit it does worry me a bit too. I can't see how my body or brain can be rested and recovered with only around three or four hours on a good night! What can you do if you just don't feel tired plus your stupid brain doesn't seem to switch off either.
> 
> Anyway, the roads are damp as there was some rain overnight but it's not as cold. Probably have a walk soon.


We are all so different.
When me and my cycling mate went to Majorca he wanted to share a room to cut costs.
No chance.
He stays up on his lap top, watching films etc, till 02.00 whereas I like to be in bed by 22.00...........especially if I have done 40 miles and have another 40 next day .


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yuck......it's gone all misty out there now.
> 
> Someone happened to link to something on Gumtree on here so of course I went off on a tangent and had a look at dogs for sale. You can buy a horse cheaper than a half breed dog just now! How on earth are people getting away with charging between two and two and a half grand on a dog, and even worse there are idiots actually paying that. No wonder the amount of dogs getting stolen just now has risen so much.


Blimey......that much 
Next door has a pedigree lab bitch and sometimes gets her mated (whatever its called)........it could have, say, 6 pups which they sell no problem.
They must make a mint !!!


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2021)

Good morning all, back in bed about half one slept till seven.


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2021)

Like Nancy Pelosi's willy when Donald Teump has been a naughty boy, I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2021)

Officially saying good morning all 
Still very dark out there.
Coffee consumed and very nice it was as well.
Both me and MrsD seemed improved somewhat yesterday. She felt some strength coming back in her legs. We also managed to eat 2 meals........even though they were small.
We are hoping we can get a short walk in this morning. I know I can manage 2 miles but we have no idea what MrsD can manage. Even 500 yards will be good.
@Mo1959 today is soup day.
There are a couple of ingredients I want such as celery and lentils.......not essential but maybe helpful so I will walk to the 
Co-op for them and get my 2 mile walk in.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2021)

Guess it’s breakfast time then as I don’t appear to have the enthusiasm for any exercise at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2021)

Morning It's foggy/ misty/ hazey/ (whichever one you prefer) here.

I see Aber Uni is closing for now. Not sure if that means grandson will be home today . Must phone my son to find out what's happening.

Stay safe folks


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Sleep o sleep where for art thou sleep, climbed into bed at eleven and haven't been to sleep yet, I've been down here drinking tea and reading on my tablet for an hour now, I'll have to have another go in a bit but I'm wide awake.


It’s the excitement of that new boiler


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> It’s the excitement of that new boiler



I put the heating on at half seven when I got up and its a cosy twenty degrees in here.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2021)

Hmmmmmm......... morning all.......at least it probably is! 😂 Dank, misty, thawing and looks set for the day. 4⁰C.

Birds are singing. Cheerful little buggers. On our walk yesterday the crows were very noisy and we heard two male blackbirds singing their heads off. Signs of spring?

At 4⁰ if the mist and fog lifts I'll try some local loops but as it stands too dank to consider. Dangerous.

Nothing else bar some household admin. I'm thinking of buying cadence and speed sensors so need to research this.

@Dave7 - I've started waking early again. About 4.30pm I stretch out on the sofa for 40 minutes snooze. Usually this coincides with a running commentary from Mrs P about how to drop counters on Tipping Point. Yesterday I suggested she apply for the show if she's that good. *Whoops*! 🤐


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2021)

1 deg and feels like-3 apparently. I wonder what dizzying heights of temperature we will manage to get today.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> 1 deg and feels like-3 apparently. I wonder what dizzying heights of temperature we will manage to get today.


Appears to be getting milder as the day goes on but it’s too much to expect dry as well!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, a balmy 3 degrees, dull and looking damp. Strange to see green outside instead of white.
MrsF doing the supermarket run this morning, I will venture out for a short ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Appears to be getting milder as the day goes on but it’s too much to expect dry as well!
> View attachment 568190




You should know you can't have everything. Cold and dry or warmer and wet. That's your lot


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2021)

Ow. Just had an email from my car insurers. £243.41. I don't think so. I looked at quotes last week and can get it for as low as £117. Guess which one I will choose.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ow. Just had an email from my car insurers. £243.41. I don't think so. I looked at quotes last week and can get it for as low as £117. Guess which one I will choose.


Bunch of chancers! It’s getting that you need to move nearly every year now. Bet if you phoned them up they would magically manage to reduce it a bit though. Often find they are cheaper on comparison sites too as they are tying to attract new business, then they think they can rip you off the following year.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's a cool 0 degrees outside and very frosty. 
Pancakes with maple syrup, bananas, blueberries with whipped cream on top.for breakfast 

The usual dog walking across the fields, dodging other people and the virus as we go.

Pick up of the roast dinners from the pub at 3, and the big Spurs game at 5.

The Serpent on the telly box this evening. 

The day is sorted.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Off for a walk on the beach later, then picking up Sunday lunch from the Black Horse.
Settling in for a Groundhog Day after that.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bunch of chancers! It’s getting that you need to move nearly every year now. Bet if you phoned them up they would magically manage to reduce it a bit though. Often find they are cheaper on comparison sites too as they are tying to attract new business, then they think they can rip you off the following year.




I always tell people to look into prices every year whether its your car insurance or house insurance. it really does pay to do it.


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I put the heating on at half seven when I got up and its a cosy twenty degrees in here.


Are you doing a Drago and sitting there in your Y Fronts


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jan 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
I’m planning to venture out for the first time in over a week. Lurgy has abated, antibiotics course finished and cough much abated. A friend posted a photo that came up on his timeline from this day in 2010, a rare snowy run on the Purbecks.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Are you doing a Drago and sitting there in your Y Fronts




Good God.


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Are you doing a Drago and sitting there in your Y Fronts



I don't wear Y Fronts, I'm a boxer shorts man, I'm sat here in my dressing gown.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good God.


Could be worse.....could be numbnuts


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bunch of chancers! It’s getting that you need to move nearly every year now. Bet if you phoned them up they would magically manage to reduce it a bit though. Often find they are cheaper on comparison sites too as they are tying to attract new business, then they think they can rip you off the following year.


I change virtually everything every year; breakdown cover, utilities, broadband, etc. 

Only companies we've stayed with of late are Hastings Direct Building and Contents which is outstanding value for bikes and British Gas for boiler cover who have been excellent when needed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just watched a TV documentary about the immune system. Apparently one thing that can suppress immunity is getting less than 7 hours sleep a night and I tend to only get 5-6 hours! So despite it still being quite '_early_', I have turned the TV off and am going to go to bed now (03:15). I'll try to get to sleep by 04:00. I will have my alarm set for 11:00 and see if I can actually sleep until then. (I will probably wake up way before that, but we'll see.)



I watched that too. Cold shower, bran flakes, exercise, sleep. Interesting to see how poor the supplements were, with Vitamin D being about the only recommended one.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jan 2021)

Grey misty day with no wind and light rain. The Sound is blanketed in fog and viz is very poor.
Reminds me of once we were sailing south from Skye in practically zero viz. when the only guide we had was the eerie sound of Ardnamurchan Point foghorn. No sat nav or anything like it in those days, just dead reckoning but we turned into the Sound of Mull still blind and eventually the fog lifted enough to show we had got it right.
Some small cargo boats got into problems and had to call for assistance as the only navigation aid they had was a compass and an atlas. No charts. One expensive motor yacht only had an AA map.
There are idiots everywhere.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> It's a cool 0 degrees outside and very frosty.
> Pancakes with maple syrup, bananas, blueberries with whipped cream on top.for breakfast
> 
> ...


Spurs are playing Marine.
If you have never heard of them or don't know who they are....Spurs are a sh*te team from north London


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2021)

From my facebook feed this morning

Tesco installed a medical machine that for £5 and a urine sample, would diagnose any condition. When my mate went with a sore elbow, the computer printout read "You have tennis elbow. Soak it in warm water and avoid heavy work for 2 weeks" Impressed,my mate wondered if he could fool the machine. He mixed tapwater with dog poo, urine samples from his wife and daughter, and then pleasured himself into the mixture. When he tipped it into the machine the next day, the printout read: 1. Ur tapwater is too hard. Use softener. 2.Ur dog has ringworm. Give it antibiotics. 3.Ur daughter is on cocaine. Get her to rehab. 4.Ur wife is Xpecting twins. Not urs. Get a lawyer. 5.If u keep playing with yourself, ur poorly elbow wont get better! Thank u for shopping at Tesco


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I watched that too. Cold shower, bran flakes, exercise, sleep. Interesting to see how poor the supplements were, with Vitamin D being about the only recommended one.


In Scotland all the shielding group of ancients have been issued with a 3 month supply of Vitamin D tablets.


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ow. Just had an email from my car insurers. £243.41. I don't think so. I looked at quotes last week and can get it for as low as £117. Guess which one I will choose.


Christ, 243 is more than i pay for my group 43 Volvo! Surely it's about time you sold that Plymouth Roadrunner Superbird and got a sensible car?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> In Scotland all the shielding group of ancients have been issued with a 3 month supply of Vitamin D tablets.


Yes .....looked into that. At ONLY 73 I am not eligible


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2021)

They'll discover next week thst high doses of Vit D causes impotence or sphicnter muscle failure or something.


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I watched that too. Cold shower, bran flakes, exercise, sleep. Interesting to see how poor the supplements were, with Vitamin D being about the only recommended one.



I take vitamins d and K2.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes .....looked into that. At ONLY 73 I am not eligible


I am somewhat confused as to which group I fit into but registered to get text updates and I could get shopping done for me if requested. I was offered the Vitamin D so took it anyway.
Getting shopping done would not work. In the first lockdown I ordered stuff for delivery. While I understand that whoever is doing the shopping is doing it voluntarily and is shopping for a few people the quality was unacceptable. I did not complain but never used the service again.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I take vitamins d and K2.


Me too.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> They'll discover next week thst high doses of Vit D causes impotence or sphicnter muscle failure or something.


Just when I’m running usually!


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too.



I also take a Cod Liver Oil and fish oil tablet daily.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> They'll discover next week thst high doses of Vit D causes impotence or sphicnter muscle failure or something.


Well vit D has definitely affected my love life. Started taking it 3 months ago and my love making is now down to only 5 times a week


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I take vitamins d and K2.


I take a vitamin D tablet when I remember. But Dave K2 is a very high mountain  that’s a lot to manage before breakfast.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2021)

I've been taking vitamin D for nearly 2 years now.


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I've been taking vitamin D for nearly 2 years now.


OH dear that’s worrying, I think I will stop taking it now.


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I take a vitamin D tablet when I remember. But Dave K2 is a very high mountain  that’s a lot to manage before breakfast.




https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/vitamin-k2#_noHeaderPrefixedContent


----------



## GM (10 Jan 2021)

Guten Morgen Rentner... Just got a reminder that its 31 years since I did an evening class to get my one and only GCSE in German. Had a mid life crisis when I was 40! 

Bit of a dull morning here, out shortly for a walk.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmmm......... morning all.......at least it probably is! 😂 Dank, misty, thawing and looks set for the day. 4⁰C.
> 
> Birds are singing. Cheerful little buggers. On our walk yesterday the crows were very noisy and we heard two male blackbirds singing their heads off. Signs of spring?
> 
> ...


You could always buy her one of the machines!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> They'll discover next week thst high doses of Vit D causes impotence or sphicnter muscle failure or something.


https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/vitamin-d-side-effects


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I take vitamins d and K2.


That sounds like a mountain of vitamins


----------



## accountantpete (10 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I take vitamins d and K2.



Keep off the K9 - it'll drive you barking mad.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2021)

Wow, I made it to my alarm! I do feel less groggy than usual. I will try to get to sleep an hour earlier tonight since I will be getting up earlier tomorrow for support pal visit.



dave r said:


> I take vitamins d and K2.





Mo1959 said:


> Me too.


And me. I am glad that you mentioned K2 - that is important with D.


dave r said:


> I also take a Cod Liver Oil and fish oil tablet daily.


And me.

Also B complex and Glucosamine Sulphate. The evidence supporting some of these is not strong but I am doing well fighting off the arthritis that crippled my dad 10 years younger than me so I am not going to stop!


Juan Kog said:


> I take a vitamin D tablet when I remember. But Dave K2 is a very high mountain  that’s a lot to manage before breakfast.


Ha ha.

I recommend all of you to read 'Vitamin K2 and The Calcium Paradox' (£1.24 on Kindle)


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jan 2021)

Just back from my first foray in what seems an age. The roads are eerily quiet again. Observations, 1 discarded mask ( quiet back roads, I counted 18 the last time I walked in to Poole ) 1 slipper lying in the centre of the road, not glass, no sign of Cinderella. 1 playing card, the Ace of Clubs lying face up on the pavement. A few Mole mounds. My walk took me past the Church of St Anthony of Padua. There is a small alcove with a statue of the aforementioned saint built in to the brickwork of the Church, I notice that St Anthony no longer has a head. After watching the film " Holmes " last night I have deduced that it is probably weather related and not vandalism, due to the inaccessibility of the statue.
5K took me an hour, steady as she goes, I'll take things easy for a while before I see if I can get near Mo's level of achievements.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from my first foray in what seems an age. The roads are eerily quiet again. Observations, 1 discarded mask ( quiet back roads, I counted 18 the last time I walked in to Poole ) 1 slipper lying in the centre of the road, not glass, no sign of Cinderella. 1 playing card, the Ace of Clubs lying face up on the pavement. A few Mole mounds. My walk took me past the Church of St Anthony of Padua. There is a small alcove with a statue of the aforementioned saint built in to the brickwork of the Church, I notice that St Anthony no longer has a head. After watching the film " Holmes " last night I have deduced that it is probably weather related and not vandalism, due to the inaccessibility of the statue.
> 5K took me an hour, steady as she goes, I'll take things easy for a while before I see if I can get near Mo's level of achievements.


You can take over from me as I can’t be bothered moving!


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2021)

I take a multi B vitamin supplement every day.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I take a multi B vitamin supplement every day.


Maybe it was just my imagination, but I’m convinced b vitamins seem to make me hungry! I’ve got a good appetite as it is so don’t need to be encouraged to eat more.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I take a multi B vitamin supplement every day.


Mine probably comes from the waste products. From the brewery, silly, not _you_!


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well vit D has definitely affected my love life. Started taking it 3 months ago and my love making is now down to only 5 times a week



Yes, apparently it causes hallucinations too


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Wow, I made it to my alarm! I do feel less groggy than usual. I will try to get to sleep an hour earlier tonight since I will be getting up earlier tomorrow for support pal visit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a kindle.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jan 2021)

Just back. from a 5.5 mile walk. We did 25 miles last week, so, well on target to do same this week.

Weather cloudy, but, mild(?) at 6c. 

Most of the ice and frost has gone, just lingering in shaded areas.

With a bit of luck, we will be back to bicycle riding weather shortly


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, apparently it causes hallucinations too


Oh dear.
Are you meaning it could actually be 10 times a week


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2021)

WooHoo......MrsD just managed a walk of maybe 700 mtrs. She had to take it slow but made it......a result!!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2021)

Chicken for us today with stuffing, mashed potatoes and beans maybe.

I see Blair has been talking to conservative MP's in a bid to make a comeback and repair his reputation. I think that ship sailed a long time ago. Thank god


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Oh dear.
> Are you meaning it could actually be 10 times a week


No wonder poor MrsD is exhausted


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ow. Just had an email from my car insurers. £243.41. I don't think so. I looked at quotes last week and can get it for as low as £117. Guess which one I will choose.



It’s the modern world , in the old days you go a discount for being loyal to a company ,now you get the discount for being a new customer. 
Anyway think you self lucky your original quote was £243. Lol. Eighteen months ago I had to insure a car for the first time in 25 years . In the 25 years of company car diving I had no big accidents but I had to make a small clam in my last year because small dent on a door so I left with no insurance allowances. I drive a bog standard 308 diesel.
Best insurance quote , 18 months ago = £725. 
Best insurance quote , last year = £573 🙁


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I see Blair has been talking to conservative MP's in a bid to make a comeback and repair his reputation. I think that ship sailed a long time ago. Thank god


 
I think he want to get back in to politics as he now thinks he knows where the weapons of mass destruction are 
Ps I've got prawn curry and rice


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I think he want to get back in to politics as he now thinks he knows where the weapons of mass destruction are


To be fair there are still a few thousand soldiers he hasn't murdered yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> To be fair there are still a few thousand soldiers he hasn't murdered yet.




Give him time to get round to them.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2021)

Soup is now on 
Potato, leek, onion, carrot, chicken stock.
Shredded chicken will be added at the end.
I will give an honest report later.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jan 2021)

Been out for a wintry ride into Midlothian, plenty of snow in the fields and patches of packed snow and thawing ice on the back roads. Got back to find that MrsF had just finished making carrot and coriander soup, perfect timing !
Temp has now reached 5 degrees.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2021)

Wow. A humongous 4 deg here


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> I don't have a kindle.


*You don't need one! *

(Assuming that you have an Apple or Android phone or tablet, or an Apple or Windows computer. I found lots of articles suggesting ways to read Kindle books on Linux systems too.)


----------



## bagpuss (10 Jan 2021)

Kindle ? is that not something you start a fire with.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Soup is now on
> Potato, leek, onion, carrot, chicken stock.
> Shredded chicken will be added at the end.
> I will give an honest report later.


My opinion it would be better without the potato.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2021)

bagpuss said:


> Kindle ? is that not something you start a fire with.


I thought the same when Amazon decided on the name, but they seem to have done well with it!


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *You don't need one! *
> 
> (Assuming that you have an Apple or Android phone or tablet, or an Apple or Windows computer. I found lots of articles suggesting ways to read Kindle books on Linux systems too.)


I have a kindle but I can read kindle books on my ipad as well. I also use Borrowbox which is linked to my local library but is about 98% rubbish in the books available from my point of view anyway.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jan 2021)

bagpuss said:


> Kindle ? is that not something you start a fire with.


They burn at fahrenheit 451 I believe


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Jan 2021)

We seem to be living in that world . 🙁


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2021)

A 'child's portion' Sunday lunch!
No wonder there's so many fat kids around. 
Good value though at £4.95.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My opinion it would be better without the potato.


Put the potato in to thicken it. Just had a BIG bowl........it was very enjoyable.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Put the potato in to thicken it. Just had a BIG bowl........it was very enjoyable.


Yes, I'd noticed that a lot of the " Cup a Soup" type packets list the main ingredient as Potato starch. I prefer "proper soup" or failing that a tin of Mrs Campbells chunky veg, but the Heinz Tomato cup a soup is over 70% tomato.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 568142
> 
> 
> We’ve tried lots over the years but these are our current favourite.
> With Halloumi I cut it into slices and either grill or fry it until it’s just brown. There’s several types of Halloumi, the original Cypriot one made with ewes milk and goat milk is worth paying extra for. When it became popular there was a corresponding shortage of goat/ ewes milk so they started using cow’s milk, then they cocked up the registration paperwork resulting in anyone being able to make “ halloumi” There are some excellent English “ Halloumi” cheeses , and some pretty bland ones. You just need to check the label .



Replying to myself, a pack of these and a pack of frozen puff pastry makes brilliant veggie sausage rolls with minimum effort.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, I'd noticed that a lot of the " Cup a Soup" type packets list the main ingredient as Potato starch. I prefer "proper soup" or failing that a tin of Mrs Campbells chunky veg, but the Heinz Tomato cup a soup is over 70% tomato.


How can adding potato make it "not a proper soup"?
Leek and potato soup with no potato ?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How can adding potato make it "not a proper soup"?


It _hasn't_ got 'potato' - it has 'potato starch'!


Dave7 said:


> Leek and potato soup with no potato ?


Leek and potato soup with potato, no potato starch!


----------



## 12boy (10 Jan 2021)

Perhaps I am missing it but where's the meat, Dirk? Veg looks good though. Restaurant meals around here are much meatier and veg stingy.
It used to be when the Wonder Bar was open here on Wed you could buy a burger with an 8 oz patty, salad and home made chips (crisps) for $8 and get the second one free. I always had double meat on mine. In the 1880s cowhands would ride their horse up to the bar and give him a beer, too. 
At 8 am it was 19F (7C) with 19 mph winds. Or so it says on the weather app. I don't see the wind yet and it is very sunny. 
Almost done, I hope, with my balefill Bianchi. Gotta fiddle with spacers to get the rear wheel centered. I did take it for a short ride just to check it yesterday, and with its 2 " tires it is a smoooth ride. Built for comfort, not for speed.
A local guy who bakes at home will drop off some baguette today. That will be most of today's carbs for me after it is made into an 8 oz steak sandwich. 
Hasta luego.....


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How can adding potato make it "not a proper soup"?
> Leek and potato soup with no potato ?


I meant that I'd noticed that the principal ingredient in the majority of "Cup a Soups" irrespective of what was on the label ( chicken, mushroom etc) was actually potato starch.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2021)

I lost a filling last night, no pain yet so think I'm OK on that front. In going to phone the dentist but I'm not confident of getting an appointment.

I think someone mentioned over the counter temporary fillings? Any more info out there?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I lost a filling last night, no pain yet so think I'm OK on that front. In going to phone the dentist but I'm not confident of getting an appointment.
> 
> I think someone mentioned over the counter temporary fillings? Any more info out there?




How about something like this. Has good reviews. And it says permanent so shoukd last quite a while


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2021)

Thanks @welsh dragon. I'll investigate.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2021)

Enjoyed Countryfile. Good to hear the benefits of the great outdoors, although they are probably preaching to the converted in here! 

Apart from tomorrow when it’s to be mild but wet, Scotland seems to be getting the bulk of the cold weather again next week.


----------



## gavroche (10 Jan 2021)

Yeepee!!  I had my first ride this year and to be more precise, since 29 November. I only did 8 miles but it was nice to get back on the bike.
As I am not going back to Devon for a few weeks, I am hoping to do more longer rides, depending on the weather of course.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Perhaps I am missing it but where's the meat, Dirk? Veg looks good though. Restaurant meals around here are much meatier and veg stingy.
> It used to be when the Wonder Bar was open here on Wed you could buy a burger with an 8 oz patty, salad and home made chips (crisps) for $8 and get the second one free. I always had double meat on mine. In the 1880s cowhands would ride their horse up to the bar and give him a beer, too.
> At 8 am it was 19F (7C) with 19 mph winds. Or so it says on the weather app. I don't see the wind yet and it is very sunny.
> Almost done, I hope, with my balefill Bianchi. Gotta fiddle with spacers to get the rear wheel centered. I did take it for a short ride just to check it yesterday, and with its 2 " tires it is a smoooth ride. Built for comfort, not for speed.
> ...


Half inch slab of beef underneath the veg.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2021)

Typical. Getting warmer but I have to do my shopping tomorrow. Still won't have to go again for another month.


----------



## rustybolts (10 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I lost a filling last night, no pain yet so think I'm OK on that front. In going to phone the dentist but I'm not confident of getting an appointment.
> 
> I think someone mentioned over the counter temporary fillings? Any more info out there?


Are the dentists stopped drilling teeth now over fear of contracting Covid from AGPs ? ( aerosol generating procedures) I heard something about this when the whole Covid thing kicked off . What happens if a tooth has decay and needs a drillin n fillin ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Are the dentists stopped drilling teeth now over fear of contracting Covid from AGPs ? ( aerosol generating procedures) I heard something about this when the whole Covid thing kicked off . What happens if a tooth has decay and needs a drillin n fillin ?


In Scotland you could get a filling if you went private but you weren’t allowed one on the NHS because the NHS wasn’t prepared to pay for the PPE


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> In Scotland you could get a filling if you went private but you weren’t allowed one on the NHS because the NHS wasn’t prepared to pay for the PPE


Sheesh.

I'd to go to A&E, to be seen there, to get antibiotics for damage to the jaw(teeth broken) in a fit/seizure/episode/call it what you want. Not able to see a dentist even if I paid for it.


----------



## 12boy (11 Jan 2021)

Dirk, I love meat slabs..... there is a restaurant I know that provides a relish tray, homemade rolls, cabbage rolls, a baked potato the size of your boot and a 72 oz steak. If you can eat all that it is free. It has been done.


----------



## 12boy (11 Jan 2021)

But not by me. I did once eat a whole fried chicken there but eased up on the other fixins.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

Nope


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Are the dentists stopped drilling teeth now over fear of contracting Covid from AGPs ? ( aerosol generating procedures) I heard something about this when the whole Covid thing kicked off . What happens if a tooth has decay and needs a drillin n fillin ?


The day before Lockdown 01 I got a call asking me to go in on the first day of that lockdown. I already had an appointment later in the week to fit a crown. The dentist fitted the crown but each time the fine surface adjustment was needed he'd take the crown out, go to another room, polish it and return. Did this 3/4 times.

I said "goodbye and see you in six months." He replied "If we are still here."

I've a friend whose wife is a dentist and he tells me the cleaning procedures between each patient are such that patient visits are 25-30% of the norm. This is both private and NHS.

I had a routine check up booked for September which was cancelled on a "don't ring us, we'll ring you" basis.

My wife tells me her dentist, a much bigger practice than mine, is doing dental hygiene. If my dentist won't/can't see me I will try there. I've been on their waiting list to become a patient for 14/15 months so I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (11 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 

The highlights of the day will be-----

1, telephoning the local butcher to place an order for delivery. 
2, take the dog out for the usual walk.
3, wait in for a parcel to be delivered, 11.50-14.50.
4, a session on the turbo whilst waiting for said parcel.
5, add stuff to tomorrows Sainsbury's delivery. 
6, catch up with a couple of radio shows on the sounds app.

What on earth have I turned into?

Another busy day in paradise beckons 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2021)

Cooeee. Dark and windy here. I have to do my shopping today so I look forward to that NOT.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Are the dentists stopped drilling teeth now over fear of contracting Covid from AGPs ? ( aerosol generating procedures) I heard something about this when the whole Covid thing kicked off . What happens if a tooth has decay and needs a drillin n fillin ?


During the 1st lockdown there was ZERO chance of a filling or cap refit. I tried private........no chance. There was just one nominated dentist that would do extractions ie they wont refit the cap, just extract the tooth.
I 'assume' its the same now ?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2021)

Morning all.
Woke at 05.30 for my nightly pee but managed to get back to sleep for an hour.
Enjoyed my coffee.
BIG DECISION......
I have received a text telling me that, due to Covid, I am due a full refund for my tv licence. All I have to do is click on the link and give my bank details.
Very kind of them.
I will do it.
Edit
Oh sh*t.....I accidentally deleted the message.
I do hope they send it again


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2021)

Morning. Bit of a weary jog done but at least it was nice and mild.

Haven't heard from my dentist. Think it's nearly 18 months since I was there last. Touch wood, I think my teeth are ok anyway.

Will need to shop either today or tomorrow I think. Lots of complaints on the local page just now about how busy Aldi is with what looks like whole families together doing shopping cluttering up the aisles. Must say even in the Co-op things seem to be lax now and hardly anyone is following the arrows on the floor now, and sadly it's the older generation that seem worst. Means you are constantly passing people face to face which isn't great when this new variant is so much easier to catch.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bit of a weary jog done but at least it was nice and mild.
> 
> Haven't heard from my dentist. Think it's nearly 18 months since I was there last. Touch wood, I think my teeth are ok anyway.
> 
> Will need to shop either today or tomorrow I think. Lots of complaints on the local page just now about how busy Aldi is with what looks like whole families together doing shopping cluttering up the aisles. Must say even in the Co-op things seem to be lax now and hardly anyone is following the arrows on the floor now, and sadly it's the older generation that seem worst. Means you are constantly passing people face to face which isn't great when this new variant is so much easier to catch.


Same in Ireland ,people have become very lax and numbers are going through the roof. I think people are jaded about the whole thing . exactly same behavior in supermarkets as you observed also


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Same in Ireland ,people have become very lax and numbers are going through the roof. I think people are jaded about the whole thing . exactly same behavior in supermarkets as you observed also


On my short walk t'other day I stupidly chose primary school closing time. For many family groups there was no way they were going to move over........they just blocked the whole path.
I was forced to walk on the wet grass as they could not care less.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2021)

People do tend to be quite good where I am. Don't hog the isles. Don't gather in groups. And 99.9 %wear masks.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> On my short walk t'other day I stupidly chose primary school closing time. For many family groups there was no way they were going to move over........they just blocked the whole path.
> I was forced to walk on the wet grass as they could not care less.


Yep. I've mostly stopped going an afternoon walk now as people walking together won't even go into single file and remain strung across the path so you either walk off the path or pass within inches of some of them.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> People do tend to be quite good where I am. Don't hog the isles. Don't gather in groups. And 99.9 %wear masks.


Same in the Aldi I use. 99% wear masks and give plenty of space.
Mind you I do shop at 07 50 with all the oldies.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> 
> The highlights of the day will be-----
> 
> ...


That's pretty exciting compared to my plans!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> That's pretty exciting compared to my plans!


I've forgotten what excitement actually feels like!


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2021)

Happy Groundhog Day all 

Off to Ilfracombe LIDL this morning for essential supplies.
Will take doggie in the car and walk her around Bicclescombe Park on the way back.
@12boy - 72oz steak?! That's obscene. 
Whenever MrsD and I have steak, we share a 6 - 8 oz one between us. Too much red meat ain't healthy for you.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2021)

It's a horrible day here. Now that it is lighter outside, I can see rain as well as wind. Deep joy for shopping.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've forgotten what excitement actually feels like!




Shopping is the most exciting thing I do nowadays.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

Good morning. Dank, wet, cold, miserable and that's just me! 😂 No, really it's looking crap outside but the snow has gone and the rain should start to wash the grit salt and rubbish off the road.

So, what's the recipe today Jim? Ride plans abandoned. Wandering around the house yesterday I concluded we've been a touch slovenly of late so thorough cleaning is required. First task. Also need to call the dentist, finish allotment planning and online exercise class tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've forgotten what excitement actually feels like!


Is your new bike ready to go?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Is your new bike ready to go?


It's sat in the bedroom untouched.  The way the legs are feeling, I am not sure I am even looking forward to starting cycling again.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The day before Lockdown 01 I got a call asking me to go in on the first day of that lockdown. I already had an appointment later in the week to fit a crown. The dentist fitted the crown but each time the fine surface adjustment was needed he'd take the crown out, go to another room, polish it and return. Did this 3/4 times.
> 
> I said "goodbye and see you in six months." He replied "If we are still here."
> 
> ...


15 months since I last saw a dentist. It will probably be another 9 months still before I finally get the “6 month” checkup that was due in March last year.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's sat in the bedroom untouched.  The way the legs are feeling, I am not sure I am even looking forward to starting cycling again.



I'm having a similar problem, I'm sat here in my bike gear, I've just got to give my Good Lady her medication and and get my shoes on and I'm off, trouble is I don't feel I want to go.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

Oh yes and today's other thing. Mrs P has organised a local Marathon in a Month Challenge. Everyone must walk/run the marathon distance in 31 days BUT:

must take part at least 26 days out of 31
only allowed 5 days off in 31
walk/run as far as you wish but only 1 mile counts towards the 26
doing 8 miles one day does not mean one can take the next 7 days as rest
report total mileage plus a photo or written observation each day
totals and activity collage announced end of the month
Clearly the idea is to encourage people to get out, exercise yes but more importantly go outside. Starts today so I will do my mile or whatever after the housework. Eighteen signed up so far.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> On my short walk t'other day I stupidly chose primary school closing time. For many family groups there was no way they were going to move over........they just blocked the whole path.
> I was forced to walk on the wet grass as they could not care less.


Yes the road past the primary school near me became a no-go zone too.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Shopping is the most exciting thing I do nowadays.


Try wearing a thong instead of those bloomers .
You never know.
Works for me!!!
Mind you, I don't like it when it gets stuck in me crack


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's sat in the bedroom untouched.  The way the legs are feeling, *I am not sure I am even looking forward to starting cycling again*.





dave r said:


> I'm having a similar problem, I'm sat here in my bike gear, I've just got to give my Good Lady her medication and and get my shoes on and I'm off, *trouble is I don't feel I want to go*.



Oh you guys will. I don't feel like it either but would have gone this morning if it wasn't raining. Roads are wet but I can live with that but we have a fine heavy drizzle. Think about the warm sun on your back, the silent whizzing along seeing stuff most of the world is going to fast to see.......it's brilliant. Won't be long now........ever the bloody optimist, that's me!!

Things to do......


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, a tropical 6 degrees but wet and windy. I will probably just go for a pavement walk, off road will be a quagmire now that the snow has melted.
Frosts and possibly more snow forecast to return tomorrow and for the rest of the week.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Try wearing a thong instead of those bloomers .
> You never know.
> Works for me!!!
> Mind you, I don't like it when it gets stuck in me crack


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Try wearing a thong instead of those bloomers .
> You never know.
> Works for me!!!
> Mind you, I don't like it when it gets stuck in me crack


Your getting worse not better


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Try wearing a thong instead of those bloomers .
> You never know.
> Works for me!!!
> Mind you, I don't like it when it gets stuck in me crack


Just to erm, change the subject.......did you get a soup maker? Any good?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jan 2021)

Today the kids in Scotland “return to school” as it were. Around here they are having formal lessons over the internet at least some of the time. I am hopeful that this will reduce the numbers on paths and pavements Mon-Fri.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2021)




----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2021)

Ride postponed,  my Good Lady isn't good, when I spoke to her she said go, but on talking about it she said please stay, she's been trying to hide it but she's struggling at the moment so I'm looking at tomorrow if she's better.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just to erm, change the subject.......did you get a soup maker? Any good?


That's what I like about this thread - the diversity of subjects.
We can flip from Dave7s arse crack to soup makers and nobody bats an eyelid.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> That's what I like about this thread - the diversity of subjects.
> We can flip from Dave7s arse crack to soup makers and nobody bats an eyelid.


As long as he doesn't get them mixed up!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. I've mostly stopped going an afternoon walk now as people walking together won't even go into single file and remain strung across the path so you either walk off the path or pass within inches of some of them.


Sadly, I’ve come to regard fellow pedestrians as something like “enemy contacts”, the sort that an infantry patrol would encounter. It’s been a good walk if I get back to base without meeting any.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Sadly, I’ve come to regard fellow pedestrians as something like “enemy contacts”, the sort that an infantry patrol would encounter. It’s been a good walk if I get back to base without meeting any.


Totally agree with people getting out and about, but it's the lack of social distancing and consideration for others that's bugging me.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just to erm, change the subject.......did you get a soup maker? Any good?


Yes Mo.
I got the Aldi one @ £35.
Did my 1st one yesterday.......a great success.
Chicken soup.
Potato, carrot, onion, leek, frozen peas (anything you have left over), 700 ml of chicken stock.
25 minutes gave us a lovely, smooth soup.
Added shredded chicken at the end. 
Both had a bowl yesterday and will finish it today.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Ride postponed,  my Good Lady isn't good, when I spoke to her she said go, but on talking about it she said please stay, she's been trying to hide it but she's struggling at the moment so I'm looking at tomorrow if she's better.


Dave
Feel free to ignore this but........
Have you told us what your good ladies problem is ......if so I'm afraid I missed it.
As I say, feel free to ignore this


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Sadly, I’ve come to regard fellow pedestrians as something like “enemy contacts”, the sort that an infantry patrol would encounter. It’s been a good walk if I get back to base without meeting any.



Although I agree with the "single file" comments above (what is difficult about that?), we find the biggest problem is dog walkers, they congregate on paths, talking, with their dogs on extending leads, blocking a 4 or 5 metre area, you don't just have to walk off the path, you have to make a major detour.


----------



## pawl (11 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm having a similar problem, I'm sat here in my bike gear, I've just got to give my Good Lady her medication and and get my shoes on and I'm off, trouble is I don't feel I want to go.




I was thinking exactly the same.Fully intended going out this morning but just can’t be bothered.It’s dull a bit windy My mood at the moment reflects the situation.Seeing on the news that mortuary are overwhelmed and that temporary ones were being used to accommodate all the deceased made me think you only see those conditions in what they call third world countries The thought of using the turbodoesn’t fill me with enthusiasm either Suppose as my old mum used to say I should count my blessings.that I don’t have any health problems
Moan for the day done

Keep safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2021)

Pretty dismal here so I will wander round to the Co-op in the hope that it's reasonably quiet. Don't like to go too early as the bread I like isn't usually on the shelves till nearer 10.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Dave
> Feel free to ignore this but........
> Have you told us what your good ladies problem is ......if so I'm afraid I missed it.
> As I say, feel free to ignore this



I've been keeping the details to myself so no you haven't missed anything. I won't say too much, but a long term ongoing mental health issue, I hate that phrase, she spent six weeks in the local mental health unit in 2018, the last of many visits, a very painful arthritic knee plus other problems. We are with two different doctors but I know my way round the doctors she uses better than the one I use.


----------



## Sterlo (11 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> I was thinking exactly the same.Fully intended going out this morning but just can’t be bothered.It’s dull a bit windy My mood at the moment reflects the situation.Seeing on the news that mortuary are overwhelmed and that temporary ones were being used to accommodate all the deceased made me think you only see those conditions in what they call third world countries The thought of using the turbodoesn’t fill me with enthusiasm either Suppose as my old mum used to say I should count my blessings.that I don’t have any health problems
> Moan for the day done
> 
> Keep safe folks


Afraid I'm the same, my plans for yesterday didn't happen , just didn't have the enthusiasm. Just need to make that first push, once you're out it's fine.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> That's what I like about this thread - the diversity of subjects.
> We can flip from Dave7s arse crack to soup makers and nobody bats an eyelid.


Or bats an eye.....


----------



## GM (11 Jan 2021)

Morning all... Nothing special to do today, the most exciting thing is to hoover the car out and fit a new dog seat cover. 

We renewed the pet insurance yesterday £208......£30 cheaper than the car insurance. Can't complain, we had some good pay outs when we had the cat.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Or bats an eye.....


Not sure why I said that.........must learn to read properly. Exercises and stretches done. The great thing about laying on the floor is it's easy to see the cobwebs


----------



## pawl (11 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been keeping the details to myself so no you haven't missed anything. I won't say too much, but a long term ongoing mental health issue, I hate that phrase, she spent six weeks in the local mental health unit in 2018, the last of many visits, a very painful arthritic knee plus other problems. We are with two different doctors but I know my way round the doctors she uses better than the one I use.




Sorry to here that..I trained as a mental health nurse A lot of people don’t understand mental health problems and how it affects not only the person experiencing the problem but also their nearest and dearest..I hope Mrs Dave r soon feels better


----------



## pawl (11 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Afraid I'm the same, my plans for yesterday didn't happen , just didn't have the enthusiasm. Just need to make that first push, once you're out it's fine.




My problem is I know I can go and exercise but should I be doing it.

Stay safe


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Sorry to here that..I trained as a mental health nurse A lot of people don’t understand mental health problems and how it affects not only the person experiencing the problem but also their nearest and dearest..I hope Mrs Dave r soon feels better



Thank you.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jan 2021)

Wet and windy with ferries on amber for the morning at least. 
When I got up this morning the temperature was 8.3C. Nearly tropical. Tomorrow the forecast seems good at the moment so may get out for a run. Then think the trike will have to come inside as I want to change the front tyres to Marathon Greenguard. Bit of a faff getting it thought the outside door but I have done it before. Not a job I look forward to after fitting a M.Plus to the Brompton.
Shopping problems here generally not too bad apart from lack of supply. Face covering is 100% and most keep a reasonable distance away but not always possible due to a small shop with narrow passageways. Not too crowded either as there is a traffic light system on entry which is adhered to by everybody.
Not sure if I am pleased or not to note than I am not the only one getting very depressed about life in general. The winter is only starting so a long drag ahead. Then when the better weather arrives the hordes will no doubt descend on us again keeping me off the roads.
Son in Taiwan notes that they have double the UK population and 7 [or is it 9 ?]Covid deaths recorded in total since the start of the pandemic.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Or bats an eye.....


🏏🏏🦇🦇


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jan 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,

Monday, a fresh start, just mopped the kitchen and the bathroom floors before heading out on a walk. I had a text message earlier, asking if I was a “ front line health worker” as they were looking to recruit people to help in the mass vaccine rollout. I immediately sensed a scam as there was a clickable link in the message. It purported to come from my Doctors surgery but the number came up as “ unknown “


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> That's pretty exciting compared to my plans!





Mo1959 said:


> I've forgotten what excitement actually feels like!


Your non-exciting plans are more exciting than my pre-Covid exciting plans! Mind you, apart from forum rides and a one week holiday every couple of years, I don't 'do' excitement...

I had been hoping to build on yesterday's successful 7 hour sleep. I got to sleep 15 minutes earlier this morning and had set my alarm for 10:45, aiming to slowly nudge my hours back towards 'normality'. That plan was scuppered by a gang of thugs kicking my door down and cackling to each other while ransacking my house! I went from fast asleep to bolt upright in bed with my heart racing in about half a second... 

Don't be as alarmed as I was! It took me a few seconds to realise that it was actually my noisy neighbour slamming _their_ front door, stomping about _their_ house, and generally being _VERY_ loud. 

I gave up trying to get back to sleep so here I am, groggy again after just 5 hours rest. I might as well get up and start my day and snooze later to try to catch up.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Or bats an eye.....


They're keeping out of "batting range".


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been keeping the details to myself so no you haven't missed anything. I won't say too much, but a long term ongoing mental health issue, I hate that phrase, she spent six weeks in the local mental health unit in 2018, the last of many visits, a very painful arthritic knee plus other problems. We are with two different doctors but I know my way round the doctors she uses better than the one I use.


In that case she seems to do exceedingly well supporting you on your regular bike rides.
I raise my hat to both you and your good lady.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> They're keeping out of "batting range".


That suddenly took me back over 50 years!  Just remembered playing rounders at school and a girl standing behind the one who was batting must have been much too close and got clobbered and got an impressive egg on her head just above her eye.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Although I agree with the "single file" comments above (what is difficult about that?), we find the biggest problem is dog walkers, they congregate on paths, talking, with their dogs on extending leads, blocking a 4 or 5 metre area, you don't just have to walk off the path, you have to make a major detour.


Happened to me a few weeks back.
I said "are you going to move"??
Fair enough, they did move over but your point is 100%.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That suddenly took me back over 50 years!  Just remembered playing rounders at school and a girl standing behind the one who was batting must have been much too close and got clobbered and got an impressive egg on her head just above her eye.


Wow, you have just given me a flashback over 50 years too...

I was playing in an inter-school rounders match on a very hot summer afternoon. The heat was making my hands sweat so much that when I took an almighty swipe at the ball, the bat flew from my grasp. It was headed straight at the face of my teacher!  Fortunately, he was paying attention and ducked... The bat parted his hair and slammed into a wall behind him!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That suddenly took me back over 50 years!  Just remembered playing rounders at school and a girl standing behind the one who was batting must have been much too close and got clobbered and got an impressive egg on her head just above her eye.


You're sure it was accidental. I've seen more than one injury happen when rounders bats were to hand.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> They're keeping out of "batting range".


Blimey! That took me back 60 years!
I was standing in the school playground one second; the next, I was coming to in the nurses room.
Apparently, another lad was demonstrating his authentic aboriginal boomerang, a Christmas present from his Australian Auntie, to his mates.
I can assure you that they are very effective! 
I had to have 6 stitches.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Or bats an eye.....


That's the American version.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2021)

I have returned from the Metropolis. The weather is horrible. Cold, damp, dank and hissing down as well as really misty. That's it for another month thank god.

Not many people in Morrisons today. It was very quiet and there were only 2 members of staff serving. Bloody stupid.

I hope Mrs @dave r feels better soon.


----------



## pawl (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That suddenly took me back over 50 years!  Just remembered playing rounders at school and a girl standing behind the one who was batting must have been much too close and got clobbered and got an impressive egg on her head just above her eye.





That was no yolk


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jan 2021)

Cloudy, but, much milder, today (6c). A different 5 mile walk.


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Jan 2021)

Our son's just sent me a 12 week scan photo... I'm going to ba a grandad! - our first one due in July.
It's going to be hard to keep Mrs A_T under control until we can visit!

That's me up in the loft to find the cot and the duplo this afternoon.

Can't wait.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Our son's just sent me a 12 week scan photo... I'm going to ba a grandad! - our first one due in July.
> It's going to be hard to keep Mrs A_T under control until we can visit!
> 
> That's me up in the loft to find the cot and the duple this afternoon.
> ...




Many congratulations


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Many congratulations


😊 I've just found my train-set in an old suitcase!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> 😊 I've just found my train-set in an old suitcase!


Was going to say you’ll be hoping for a boy, but realised how much of a tomboy I was so loved train sets, Scalextric, etc


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Jan 2021)

The main question will be which football team will the baby follow... Leeds or Newcastle... though as my son said, following either at the moment could be classed as child abus.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jan 2021)

Walk done, 5 miles around the streets, windy and damp. Not many people out and I was able to stay out of the 2m range of all of them. Roads remain mostly very quiet.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2021)

YIKES!!! 

YouTube did its thing and recommended miscellaneous videos to me. I was curious about a short one...



Spoiler: LOTS OF SWEARING!



For very obvious reasons...!



The owner of the car explains in the comments that he was abroad at the time. His wife was driving his daughter down the M4 when a rear wheel came off the car, probably due to overtightened wheel nuts.

Amazing luck that nobody was killed!


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Our son's just sent me a 12 week scan photo... I'm going to ba a grandad! - our first one due in July.
> It's going to be hard to keep Mrs A_T under control until we can visit!
> 
> That's me up in the loft to find the cot and the duplo this afternoon.
> ...



congratulations!


----------



## 12boy (11 Jan 2021)

Congrats Archie_tect. I've heard it said the best justification for having kids is grandchildren. We've only seen ours once since he was born in October due to Covid, Mrs 12's health and the 500 mile round trip. I am sure we will get shots within a month and try for a trip between the winter storms. 
I will take a page from your books in a bit and go for a stroll...biking in -14C is doable but not appealing. 
Dave r, best wishes for your wife, tough times to be ill that way.
We are off to see the cancer doc today, which I've come to dread. Mrs 12's port is clogged on top of the regular worry, but hopefully they can clear it out without needing a surgical replacement. We will be there for 2-3 hours and thank God for ebooks. I get to go in to talk to the doc but not the other stuff and a book will be nice.
Cold and windy today, per usual for this time of year but also very sunny which is cheerful.
Old wheels I sympathize with the jolly fun mounting Marathon Plusses on 16 " wheels. I've trashed the beads and pinched the tubes on more than one. 
Be careful, safe and warm.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> 😊 I've just found my train-set in an old suitcase!


What's the loco?


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Our son's just sent me a 12 week scan photo... I'm going to ba a grandad! - our first one due in July.
> It's going to be hard to keep Mrs A_T under control until we can visit!
> 
> That's me up in the loft to find the cot and the duplo this afternoon.
> ...


Best advice I heard was "Keep your wallet open and your mouth shut". While my wife did not approve of everything her DIL did she kept her mouth firmly shut and they got on fine.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2021)

Not done much today put up a  this morning that was hard work , later went out to see if my car would start, it did so went for a 8 mile drive to charge up the battery.
I was going to go out for a walk, but there were too many people walking around, so I gave it a miss.
The news on the covid gets grim, saying we may have to wear masks if we go outside our houses what next.......!!!
Not been cold up to 9c here feels like a heatwave.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> 😊 I've just found my train-set in an old suitcase!


 
I never had a train set so I went to work for British Rail, 
but that turned out to be a cowboy outfit – OK I'll get me coat ...........


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Jan 2021)

What gauge it the train set - I used to have an N gauge layout so I could have a big circuit in my bedroom

In fact it it still up in the attic - don;t think many of the locos work - but the rest should be OK


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> What gauge it the train set - I used to have an N gauge layout so I could have a big circuit in my bedroom
> 
> In fact it it still up in the attic - don;t think many of the locos work - but the rest should be OK


Don't dismiss them just because they don't work from the outset. A bit of cleaning and lubrication may be all that's required.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2021)

It's raining so hard here now that I think I need to buy a boat.


----------



## accountantpete (11 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> What gauge it the train set - I used to have an N gauge layout so I could have a big circuit in my bedroom
> 
> In fact it it still up in the attic - don;t think many of the locos work - but the rest should be OK



Got my N Gauge Bachmann Norfolk & Western Class J whizzing round at the moment - doesn't like going slow so a fettle is required somewhere.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

accountantpete said:


> Got my N Gauge Bachmann Norfolk & Western Class J whizzing round at the moment - doesn't like going slow so a fettle is required somewhere.


Track and or wheels dirty in parts?

Rub a finger on the track.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's raining so hard here now that I think I need to buy a boat.


There's a kayak thread here, but don't get a blow up one 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/inflatable-kayak.270689/#post-6267056


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jan 2021)

A bit of a sad tale. had a phone call earlier to let me know that one of our running buddies passed away a couple of days ago. It came as quite a shock as he was a keen runner and cyclist with the build of an athlete. He was a lovely guy, still doing track work and intervals on Club training nights and up the sharp end in his age category in various local races. It wasn't the Corona virus that got him, he'd gone out for a run, got home and then suffered a heart attack.
It's reminders of our mortality such as this which brings home the determination to make the most of everyday things, and set realistic goals for future adventures.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2021)

So, 7 miles in London is '_local_' for Boris!

Those 2 women fined in Derbyshire for being 5 miles from home must be feeling extra peeved now...


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> So, 7 miles in London is '_local_' for Boris!
> 
> Those 2 women fined in Derbyshire for being 5 miles from home must be feeling extra peeved now...




Not really. They drove 5 miles to start their exercise. I presume Boris started out from his home. Quite a difference between them.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not really. They drove 5 miles to start their exercise. I presume Boris started out from his home. Quite a difference between them.


I saw a suggestion that Boris was taken there in a car by his security guards... 



Evening Standard article said:


> The Standard has asked 10 Downing Street whether the PM cycled to the park or was driven there in a vehicle for his bike ride. _However, officials declined to clarify. _


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I saw a suggestion that Boris was taken there in a car by his security guards...




Of course. What a load of B******s. So much crap is being quoted, heard, hearsay, it's been alleged, a source close to......yada yada yada.


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> What gauge it the train set - I used to have an N gauge layout so I could have a big circuit in my bedroom
> 
> In fact it it still up in the attic - don;t think many of the locos work - but the rest should be OK


Hornby OO-HO.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course. What a load of B******s. So much crap is being quoted, heard, hearsay, it's been alleged, a source close to......yada yada yada.


A simple answer of "_The prime minister cycled to that location_" would have put that question to bed...


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2021)

Oh well, the currently wet roads are to freeze overnight. Another interesting road and pavement surface in the morning! 

Telly off again just now. Won’t be watching anything other than Traces at 9.


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's the loco?


A Diesel-Electric Class 40 with a mail coach + carriages and a 6201 4-6-2 LMS 'Princess Elizabeth' [kept in it's box] which if I can find some smoke oil should still chuff round the track, a battered old BR shunter and an 0-6-0 tank engine...


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> A Diesel-Electric Class 40 with* a mail coach* + carriages and a 6201 4-6-2 LMS 'Princess Elizabeth' [kept in it's box] which if I can find some smoke oil should still chuff round the track, a battered old BR shunter and an 0-6-0 tank engine...



I used to have one of those, complete with little mail bags, which it picked up, on the move, from a gantry


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> A Diesel-Electric Class 40 with a mail coach + carriages and a 6201 4-6-2 LMS 'Princess Elizabeth' [kept in it's box] which if I can find some smoke oil should still chuff round the track, a battered old BR shunter and an 0-6-0 tank engine...


You found the missing wheel!
R258NS by chance?


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Jan 2021)

The very one- complete with all six driving wheels!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I used to have one of those, complete with little mail bags, which it picked up, on the move, from a gantry


Still available in both the RailRoad and standard range.


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I used to have one of those, complete with little mail bags, which it picked up, on the move, from a gantry


The mailbags disappeared the same day I got it! + they never turned up!


----------



## gavroche (11 Jan 2021)

I have been watching a few YouTube videos from different people travelling in China. What a modern and forward looking country !! Trains travelling at 350 kmh, motorways that put anything in the UK to shame and beautiful high rise buildings. 
This is a Communist country, so where are we going wrong in the West ?


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> I have been watching a few YouTube videos from different people travelling in China. What a modern and forward looking country !! Trains travelling at 350 kmh, motorways that put anything in the UK to shame and beautiful high rise buildings.
> This is a Communist country, so where are we going wrong in the West ?



Why not emigrate? You can tell us all about it 

I worked in former USSR for a few months, not a place I would want to live.


----------



## gavroche (11 Jan 2021)

I believe @nickyboy has much experience of China, what are his views on it?


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> I believe @nickyboy has much experience of China, what are his views on it?


If you enjoy non European cultures and have a willingness to assimilate into the local culture it's a great place. Wonderful food, very friendly people. Great weather if you live in the South. Transport infrastructure makes Europe look like something from the Dark Ages

Language isn't that diffult to learn. Never had any issues at all with goverenment, police etc when I was there, despite what western media will have us believe


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Jan 2021)

Friend of mine - we were in the same class at school - went to Poland on holiday a few times at the time when they were in trouble financially

Hence - the trains were still steam - and if you had some money (especially if it was not Polish) you could go anywhere by steam train
One of his mates 'bought' himself several days working as a driver on main line steam trains - no questions asked - luckily he actually knew what he was doing - thanks to (I think) the Ffestiniog railway

yea Gods that would have been cool

Once this house is sorted out and I have some space I will dismantle my 'N' gauge locos and see if I can resurrect them - for some reason my wife regards cushions and pictures to be more urgent
Oh - and curtains
Belgareth got that right - if anyone read David Eddings


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> I have been watching a few YouTube videos from different people travelling in China. What a modern and forward looking country !! Trains travelling at 350 kmh, motorways that put anything in the UK to shame and beautiful high rise buildings.
> *This is a Communist country, so where are we going wrong in the West ?*



Would you like a list or a rant? 😄


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

@Archie_tect - congratulations!! 🥂🎉


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

I've been reading How local is local again. 🤔 They seem to have lost the plot completely. In fact so lost I worry they might not get home if they set off on a local ride.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I used to have one of those, complete with little mail bags, which it picked up, on the move, from a gantry



My old trainset from the early sixties is on top of the wardrobe in the box room, there's a mail coach in there.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

We have a train set, Scalextric, Duplo, Brio and a farm awaiting our granddaughter.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have a train set, Scalextric, Duplo, Brio and a farm awaiting our granddaughter.


I used to take my Scalextric along to a pal’s house and we joined two together and made a massive track.  Can’t remember if we had to use both transformers to power it or if one did the job.


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've been reading How local is local again. 🤔 They seem to have lost the plot completely. In fact so lost I worry they might not get home if they set off on a local ride.


I left when they started using long words like Disingenuous and Mendacious . Have you noticed when the first posts start ,they must set their alarms to be first with there point. .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Telly off again just now. Won’t be watching anything other than Traces at 9.


We’ve been watching it on i-player. Just watched episode 4. Compelling viewing ! Will probably finish it off tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We’ve been watching it on i-player. Just watched episode 4. Compelling viewing ! Will probably finish it off tomorrow.


I thought about just watching it all on iplayer but I’m just waiting for the next episodes to come on. I enjoy the anticipation


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought about just watching it all on iplayer but I’m just waiting for the next episodes to come on. I enjoy the anticipation


I wonder if they’ve sold it to the Scandanavians ? It’s every bit as good as the stuff they do. And with the odd Tunnocks wrapper thrown in too


----------



## gavroche (11 Jan 2021)

Do any of you remember the group "New World" from the 70s. I really like their songs especially Tom Tom turn around , Sister Jane and Kara Kara
I didn't know that they wrote the song " Next door to Alice" made famous by Smokey. They had proper songs in those days.
I quite enjoy watching it again on You tube.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to take my Scalextric along to a pal’s house and we joined two together and made a massive track.  Can’t remember if we had to use both transformers to power it or if one did the job.


Yep, we used to do that. No idea about the transformers either.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to take my Scalextric along to a pal’s house and we joined two together and made a massive track.  Can’t remember if we had to use both transformers to power it or if one did the job.





PaulSB said:


> Yep, we used to do that. No idea about the transformers either.


The older transformers were good up to around a 24 foot track. Newer ones not as good.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

Reported, to the council, for "breaking" covid regulations. I was outside the house between Christmas and the New Year.

The fact I was chasing medication wasn't known, just that I'm disabled and shouldn't have been out. Council g have now got until the end of this week to supply the name of the person who reported me, or I take on the council. Person who I spoke to gave me the feeling they didn't quite believe me.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Telly off again just now. Won’t be watching anything other than Traces at 9.





Flick of the Elbow said:


> We’ve been watching it on i-player. Just watched episode 4. Compelling viewing ! Will probably finish it off tomorrow.





Mo1959 said:


> I thought about just watching it all on iplayer but I’m just waiting for the next episodes to come on. I enjoy the anticipation


I'll add that to my list!

I discovered _The Night Manager_ last night and will finish watching that first.



Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


We ignored you the first time! Oops, sorry - I forgot to ignore you the second time...


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2021)

He's trying to make me look crazy by deleting the other post. It will never work...


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> He's trying to make me look crazy by deleting the other post. It will never work...


It's not you trying to get back into a "normal sleep routine" that's the problem. Seeing things that aren't there.


----------



## 12boy (12 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have a train set, Scalextric, Duplo, Brio and a farm awaiting our granddaughter.
> I have a recurve bow, a .177 air rifle, two slingshots, a Gerber mk ll combat knife,an 18 inch kukri, my dad's Marine Corps officers sword, an inflatable kayak, a sheep herders wagon, and bunch of bikes and bike tools. His mom will dislike me ever more than she already does. Since he is almost 3 months old, it's not too early, is it?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> I have a recurve bow, a .177 air rifle, two slingshots, a Gerber mk ll combat knife,an 18 inch kukri, my dad's Marine Corps officers sword, an inflatable kayak, a sheep herders wagon, and bunch of bikes and bike tools. His mom will dislike me ever more than she already does. Since he is almost 3 months old, it's not too early, is it?


Nah, they can use the time building up their strength to use the bow.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's not you trying to get back into a "normal sleep routine" that's the problem. Seeing things that aren't there.


I _have_ been feeling a bit groggy since being woken up too early today... 

Being virtually locked up in solitary confinement doesn't help. I realised earlier that I have only spent 30 seconds outdoors since Friday afternoon (3 days) and that was just to put something in the bin!

The weather is supposed to be a lot better tomorrow so maybe I will nip up and down the valley on my bike and call in at the shops on the way back.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I _have_ been feeling a bit groggy since being woken up too early today...
> 
> Being virtually locked up in solitary confinement doesn't help. I realised earlier that I have only spent 30 seconds outdoors since Friday afternoon (3 days) and that was just to put something in the bin!
> 
> The weather is supposed to be a lot better tomorrow so maybe I will nip up and down the valley on my bike and call in at the shops on the way back.


Ignore the alarm if it goes off, and try not to let your neighbour wake you up.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2021)

I could turn the alarm off but can't do much about the neighbours. I honestly thought that they were halfway up my stairs this morning with all the door slamming, running about, and shouting...

I suppose I should get my TV shows on now and go to bed earlier than usual!


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I could turn the alarm off but can't do much about the neighbours. I honestly thought that they were halfway up my stairs this morning with all the door slamming, running about, and shouting...
> 
> I suppose I should get my TV shows on now and go to bed earlier than usual!


Trip wire about halfway up the stairs should work. Just don't forget it's there when you go down the stairs.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jan 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Reported, to the council, for "breaking" covid regulations. I was outside the house between Christmas and the New Year.
> 
> The fact I was chasing medication wasn't known, just that I'm disabled and shouldn't have been out. Council g have now got until the end of this week to supply the name of the person who reported me, or I take on the council. Person who I spoke to gave me the feeling they didn't quite believe me.


If you don't mind me asking is the suggestion you should be shielding and broke that "regulation"?

I would have thought shielding is a choice and not a regulation or law?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2021)

Morning. Minus one and a chilly breeze. Wondered why the house was feeling a bit cool when I got out of bed and realised I had left the living room window open all night.  I think I might have a walk soon. Just need to watch out for any icy bits.


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

Volvo going into the dealers this morn to have a new ABS reluctor ring fitted. Because of tue virus situation I can't hang about while they do the deed, so i'll chuck the ebike on the roof and ride home.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2021)

Well..... good morning to one and all .
I feel quite good this morning. Yesterday was naff as I kept falling asleep. I had 3 x 2 hour kips through the day but feel more awake today.
Have to go to the hospital to collect aunties clothes for washing.........they don't do that. Sadly still can't visit her.


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2021)

Morning Davy Boy.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, its wet out there, but not on the forecast.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

Good morning. Dry and the skies are clear, 4⁰C! Magic. 

Last night's cardio class was tough, stiff as a board this morning so I need to stretch that off ASAP.

Local bike ride at 9.00 so it's Izzy whizzy let's get busy! 

Catch you all later


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2021)

Morning. 7 deg here. Srill raining but the wind has died down so that's a plus. 







Stay safe folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Volvo going into the dealers this morn to have a new ABS reluctor ring fitted. Because of tue virus situation I can't hang about while they do the deed, so i'll chuck the ebike on the roof and ride home.


No idea what I’d does, but your “Reluctor ring” sounds a bit like a “ Flux Capacitor”


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, just getting light. Appears to be clear skies and minus 1. Forecast is  for the rest of the week.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> No idea what I’d does, but your “Reluctor ring” sounds a bit like a “ Flux Capacitor”



Reluctor ring sounds like something thats painful.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2021)

Morning groundhogs 

Walking down to the village first thing.
Doggie walking when we get back.
Read yesterday that North Devon has the lowest Covid rate in Devon and it's falling, so that's good. 
If you are living in a low rate area, it's difficult to understand why we should be locked down the same as somewhere like, say, London.
Be glad when this nonsense is over.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jan 2021)

Good morning all, 
The highlight of the day is a chiropractic appointment at midday. I presume I am still allowed to travel for this?

It's raining but not too cold outside at the moment. 

Dog walking to be done as usual. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> If you are living in a low rate area, it's difficult to understand why we should be locked down the same as somewhere like, say, London.


Just look at Dumfries and Galloway. Remote and rural, as soon as the new strain got in it’s per 100,000 rate shot from less than 50 to over 500 in the space of two weeks.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Minus one and a chilly breeze. Wondered why the house was feeling a bit cool when I got out of bed and realised I had left the living room window open all night.  I think I might have a walk soon. Just need to watch out for any icy bits.


Our local FB page has reports of many black ice patches and the Salen double track road is problematic.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just look at Dumfries and Galloway. Remote and rural, as soon as the new strain got in it’s per 100,000 rate shot from less than 50 to over 500 in the space of two weeks.


Ours is down to 115.3 from 132.8.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-england-devon-55623897


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2021)

My Good lady is feeling better this morning, and I felt like I wanted to ride my bike for the first time since Xmas, but rain has stopped play.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2021)

Lovely sunny morning but temp is just below zero so probably lots of ice around after yesterday's downpour leaving wet roads. When I went out to my bunker behind the house there was no sign of any problems but down nearer the road it is almost certainly icy. 
Wait for an hour or two before venturing out I think would be wise.


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Reluctor ring sounds like something thats painful.


Or the part that caused your C/H boiler to fail last week .


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Or the part that caused your C/H boiler to fail last week .



Something on the main circuit board had failed, prompting a quote of £500 to fix it, and I wasn't spending £500 on a 12 year old boiler, hence the replacement boiler. Its cosy in here now, and the new boiler doesn't seem to be working as hard as the old one was, its a bit confusing, I've now got a room thermostat, a fancy wireless one, as well as thermostats on the radiators. its strange sometimes, the room is at 20 degrees but feels cold.


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Something on the main circuit board had failed, prompting a quote of £500 to fix it, and I wasn't spending £500 on a 12 year old boiler, hence the replacement boiler. Its cosy in here now, and the new boiler doesn't seem to be working as hard as the old one was, its a bit confusing, I've now got a room thermostat, a fancy wireless one, as well as thermostats on the radiators. its strange sometimes, the room is at 20 degrees but feels cold.


Some years back we had a winter time boiler failure , 4 days without it working . The fabric of the house holds some heat for the first day but it got progressively colder ,we were using borrowed electric radiators .But when heating was restored it took several days for the house to feel really warm again. But as we were and still are old school with a separate hot water tank with an electric immersion heater for emergency ,we could at least have a shower.


----------



## gavroche (12 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Volvo going into the dealers this morn to have a new ABS reluctor ring fitted. Because of tue virus situation I can't hang about while they do the deed, so i'll chuck the ebike on the roof and ride home.


Put the bike inside the car, you will have less drag and no heavy lifting over your shoulders.


----------



## gavroche (12 Jan 2021)

Bonjour. After having heavy rain most of the night, I am glad to report that it is sunny now so, depending on the state of the roads, I might have another ride this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2021)

I am very embarrassed by the state of my pantry so I have decided to have a day of clearing it out of all the rubbish. So far I have found a bottle of reggae reggae sauce that has a best before date of 2013.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning groundhogs
> 
> Walking down to the village first thing.
> Doggie walking when we get back.
> ...


Maybe to try and keep it low ???


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2021)

WoWza..... up at 06.15 and felt good.
07.15 that sh*t fatigue hit me like a brick.
Managed to crawl up the stairs to bed. Zonked out.....totally. 2 1/2 later I have just woken up. If I actually, really, wake up I will be fine


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> WoWza..... up at 06.15 and felt good.
> 07.15 that sh*t fatigue hit me like a brick.
> Managed to crawl up the stairs to bed. Zonked out.....totally. 2 1/2 later I have just woken up. If I actually, really, wake up I will be fine


I don’t envy your fatigue but would love to get some more sleep!

Sunny here now but still very cold.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t envy your fatigue but would love to get some more sleep!
> 
> Sunny here now but still very cold.


Yes.... a nice compromise would be good wouldn't it.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> If you don't mind me asking is the suggestion you should be shielding and broke that "regulation"?
> 
> I would have thought shielding is a choice and not a regulation or law?


"Due to being disabled, I should not have been outside at the time." So possible they mean I should have been shielding. But even that allows for shopping and medical needs. 
There's sod all help from them, council, and they can't talk to a doctor for me.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Jan 2021)

Hello all
Just been looking at the 'How Local' and Brexit threads so I thought I would come here for some semblance of sense

We have had a strange, and not nice, smell in the kitchen for the last few days
after cleaning all the surfaces and checking for rotting stuff left over from Christmas it was still there
I scrubbed the whole fridge out yesterday morning - still there
SO I dragged the whole fridge out and scrubbed the area under it (how does much get right under the fridge???)
still the smell persisted
There was a suspicion that it was the microwave - it was old and battered and turned out to be rusty when I tried to scrub it - so we dumped it and bought a new one
still the smell persisted

Finally I found the drip tray in the back of the fridge was full of some sort of sludge
For some dumb reason the designers of the fridge decided that the drip tray does not need to be removable.
so it took me nearly 2 hours to dig out all the sludge and clean the whole tray out
would have been a 5 minute job it it was removable!!!!

came down this morning to a smell free kitchen

today's plan is for a bike ride in a few minutes (staying local) followed by the pleasure of power washing the patio and driveway to get the super slippy moss off it before I break something that stops me cycling


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2021)

Pantry is now cleaned. I don't think Mr WD is a happy bunny though. He has retreated into the spare bedroom to play on the PlayStation.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2021)

I have no doubt that in 6 weeks Mr WD will ask me where X Y or Z has gone even though it was 7 years out of date, was broken, or hasn't been used in 10 years and he will say ' I was going to use that".


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jan 2021)

Have done the cleaning. It’s bright and  but still sub zero. Will probably just go for a walk after lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2021)

It's damp and moist here. (The weather that is)


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2021)

Volvo deposited at the dealers. A pleasant, if chilly, ride home.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2021)




----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 568548


Robert the Bruce (Earls of Carrick) territory - just don’t agree to discuss a disagreement in a church


----------



## pawl (12 Jan 2021)

When I got up this morning it was raining Had intended to ride Changed my mind and did half hour on the turbo Sun is shining now and mild
Can’t trust the weather forecast.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2021)

I have finally bimbled..........it's been 6 weeks! Just 13 miles but it's plenty for my fitness levels and covid restrictions, etc. It might be another 6 weeks till the next one as we seem to have yet another cold spell with sleet/snow some days.

Not sure why we are worrying ourselves about sticking to rules when you see how busy the roads are. Where on earth are they all going?


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have finally bimbled..........it's been 6 weeks! Just 13 miles but it's plenty for my fitness levels and covid restrictions, etc. It might be another 6 weeks till the next one as we seem to have yet another cold spell with sleet/snow some days.
> 
> Not sure why we are worrying ourselves about sticking to rules when you see how busy the roads are. Where on earth are they all going?


Did you bimble on the new machine? Where on Earth are they all going ? That’s puzzled me too , there seems far more traffic on the roads than the spring lockdown.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Did you bimble on the new machine? Where on Earth are they all going ? That’s puzzled me too , there seems far more traffic on the roads than the spring lockdown.


No. The roads are wet and mucky with the odd icy patch near the edges so just took the heavy clunker of a hybrid with mudguards on. 

Yes, the first lockdown I actually cycled on the main road between Perth and Crieff it was so quiet. Not a road I would normally use but it was deserted....not this time.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am very embarrassed by the state of my pantry so I have decided to have a day of clearing it out of all the rubbish. So far I have found a bottle of reggae reggae sauce that has a best before date of 2013.


Nothing wrong with that.
The ground nutmeg I am using at the moment is 2011.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2021)

Nice run on the trike in bright sunshine tho' temp hovering just above freezing. Road not been gritted but apart from some icy bits not too bad.
Couple of lycra lads passed me obviously racing so hope they do not hit any of the bad bits. They are probably doing the "20" which is a popular circular route from Tobermory but over a steepish hill to Dervaig and then down the Glen Road which is never gritted and has some very bad bits when it is icy. I have cycled that route often in the past but cycling up the hills would defeat me now.
When I stopped just before turning to come back to base I realised there was a buzzard sitting just below road level about 6ft away from me. Probably the same one I have seen before in this area but not in the same spot. Obviously used to me now as did not seem bothered and took off shortly after having scanned it's territory from this vantage point.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Nice run on the trike in bright sunshine tho' temp hovering just above freezing. Road not been gritted but apart from some icy bits not too bad.
> Couple of lycra lads passed me obviously racing so hope they do not hit any of the bad bits. They are probably doing the "20" which is a popular circular route from Tobermory but over a steepish hill to Dervaig and then down the Glen Road which is never gritted and has some very bad bits when it is icy. I have cycled that route often in the past but cycling up the hills would defeat me now.
> When I stopped just before turning to come back to base I realised there was a buzzard sitting just below road level about 6ft away from me. Probably the same one I have seen before in this area but not in the same spot. Obviously used to me now as did not seem bothered and took off shortly after having scanned it's territory from this vantage point.


2 guys overtook me too on road bikes. Eventually disappeared out of sight. They weren’t going that fast......just me that was slow!


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> No. The roads are wet and mucky with the odd icy patch near the edges so just took the heavy clunker of a hybrid with mudguards on.
> 
> Yes, the first lockdown I actually cycled on the main road between Perth and Crieff it was so quiet. Not a road I would normally use but it was deserted....not this time.


I would certainly hesitate to cycle that road at any time. Not many opportunities for safe passing so vehicles probably get a bit close on chancy overtakes of a cyclist. The long straights are equally bad as everybody has the boot down in both directions.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2021)

My calf muscles are twitching that much now you would think there were a dozen little snakes trying to get out! It’s really annoying but I have given up worrying about it. I am presuming it’s a result of sciatica and pinched nerves as I think it started in the left leg first after sciatica on that side, then the right side 3 years ago after even worse sciatica on that side. If it was anything more sinister like MS, etc there would be other symptoms after all this time.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2021)

Like others on here I have bimbled this afternoon, I've not been far, 20 miles, but I've got a ride on the 2021 spreadsheet. I followed a regular route out of Coventry through Keresley and up Breech oak Lane, when I got the other side of Ansley I turned past Hoar Park then turned onto the Tamworth Road to ride into Coventry, when I got to the roundabout on the Radford Rd I went straight on down the Scotchhill. across Beak Avenue down Burnaby Rd then left round the roundabout then home up Lockhurst Lane and Wheelwright Lane. Not a bad afternoon, cloudy and bright but very mucky under foot, I remembered this afternoon why I don't ride the Tamworth Rd very often, its a tad lumpy. 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/61360901


----------



## gavroche (12 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> The ground nutmeg I am using at the moment is 2011.


I found a pack of 6 M&S mince pies at the back of the cupboard yesterday. The sale by date was 07/12/20. I ate one but threw the others in the bin.


----------



## gavroche (12 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have finally bimbled..........it's been 6 weeks! Just 13 miles but it's plenty for my fitness levels and covid restrictions, etc. It might be another 6 weeks till the next one as we seem to have yet another cold spell with sleet/snow some days.
> 
> Not sure why we are worrying ourselves about sticking to rules when you see how busy the roads are. Where on earth are they all going?


If it makes you feel better, I only did 10 miles earlier. Roads are still very wet , I don't want to go far from home and don't want to leave Molly on her own for too long, but I enjoyed it nevertheless.


----------



## gavroche (12 Jan 2021)

Which soup shall I have tonight?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jan 2021)

Still sub zero. Back from an icy walk around the streets. Utterly terrifying, far too many people about, mostly runners and school kids, so much for the home schooling theory. Glad to be home but if I go down with covid in the next 2 weeks I know where it will have come from.
Won’t be walking in the afternoon again that’s for certain.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> I found a pack of 6 M&S mince pies at the back of the cupboard yesterday. The sale by date was 07/12/20. I ate one but threw the others in the bin.


Were they "off" or did you not fancy them?


----------



## gavroche (12 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Were they "off" or did you not fancy them?


Don't really know but wasn't keen on the taste of the first one.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jan 2021)

Sunny, frosty, and dry. Another five mile walk today, three in a row, so, we have over 15 miles in this week, so far. I am trying to convince Mrs @BoldonLad we should set a target of 35 miles for the week. She is not convinced.


----------



## 12boy (12 Jan 2021)

Gotta go to Denver to have youngest set up a new tablet. Maybe I will pay attention so as to be able to do this myself on the next.
Local news says over 70 can have the vaccine, make an appointment, and I need to take the Aged Pooch in for a chat with the vet. Off and on snow and hairy winds on the dry days makes scheduling this a royal pain in the patoot. Most of the rest stops in Wyoming are closed so I may need a bottle along. Grumble, grumble.
Went for a walk yesterday, just under 5 miles. Can't remember the last time I walked that far and it was slow, barely 3 mph. Once I get used to it again it should get a little faster. Will be 10.5C at 1pm and the wind will die down some so a nice ride is in the cards for today. Tomorrow the wind will be 40 mph with 60 + gusts so I will give riding a pass. Still, the days are getting longer, Jan is almost half done and by bathe end of February the weather improves a bit. 
Be safe and well....


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Gotta go to Denver to have youngest set up a new tablet. Maybe I will pay attention so as to be able to do this myself on the next.
> Local news says over 70 can have the vaccine, make an appointment, and I need to take the Aged Pooch in for a chat with the vet. Off and on snow and hairy winds on the dry days makes scheduling this a royal pain in the patoot. Most of the rest stops in Wyoming are closed so I may need a bottle along. Grumble, grumble.
> Went for a walk yesterday, just under 5 miles. Can't remember the last time I walked that far and it was slow, barely 3 mph. Once I get used to it again it should get a little faster. Will be 10.5C at 1pm and the wind will die down some so a nice ride is in the cards for today. Tomorrow the wind will be 40 mph with 60 + gusts so I will give riding a pass. Still, the days are getting longer, Jan is almost half done and by bathe end of February the weather improves a bit.
> Be safe and well....


Where I am the end of February does not necessarily mean improvement. March and into April is often very wet and windy and sometimes snow can catch you out.
I have the impression that the seasons have shifted a bit and winter is starting later and carrying on longer into what used to be Spring. There can be a hot spell in May but generally it remains cold well into June.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2021)

I see there is another press conference due at 5. I think lockdown restrictions will be getting discussed.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> The ground nutmeg I am using at the moment is 2011.


Surely it has no flavour left by now? I like to have whole nutmegs and grind a bit myself.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> I found a pack of 6 M&S mince pies at the back of the cupboard yesterday. The sale by date was 07/12/20. I ate one but threw the others in the bin.


Ah they still there.........I'll get the bike out.......


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see there is another press conference due at 5. I think lockdown restrictions will be getting discussed.


Nothing on my telly apart from four people sat round discussing an object.......I've no idea what it is. They're bidding for it now..........switches off.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nothing on my telly apart from four people sat round discussing an object.......I've no idea what it is. They're bidding for it now..........switches off.


I’ve got it online. No more restrictions but the police spokesman said police presence would be stepped up and more fines issued.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve got it online. No more restrictions but the police spokesman said police presence would be stepped up and more fines issued.


We already have the police out at many local popular park and walk spots. Same thing happened in lockdown 01. It has been crazy round here.

A very popular local walking area is Rivington. Weekend before last the local Mountain Rescue put out an appeal for people to stay away. The roads were dangerously icy, multiple accidents, police closed access roads and folk were getting stuck on the moors.

Last weekend in a car park one man got very upset with another driver. Smashed his windscreen with a hammer and then drove round the car park ramming vehicles.

Well it's Lancashire 

And cyclists get a bad name!!


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve got it online. No more restrictions but the police spokesman said police presence would be stepped up and more fines issued.


Is that England? Don't have a telly any more as i never watched it anyway and have better use of the space.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Gotta go to Denver to have youngest set up a new tablet. Maybe I will pay attention so as to be able to do this myself on the next.
> Local news says over 70 can have the vaccine, make an appointment, and *I need to take the Aged Pooch in for a chat with the vet.* Off and on snow and hairy winds on the dry days makes scheduling this a royal pain in the patoot. Most of the rest stops in Wyoming are closed so I may need a bottle along. Grumble, grumble.
> Went for a walk yesterday, just under 5 miles. Can't remember the last time I walked that far and it was slow, barely 3 mph. Once I get used to it again it should get a little faster. Will be 10.5C at 1pm and the wind will die down some so a nice ride is in the cards for today. Tomorrow the wind will be 40 mph with 60 + gusts so I will give riding a pass. Still, the days are getting longer, Jan is almost half done and by bathe end of February the weather improves a bit.
> Be safe and well....


Suppose "aged pooch" isn't in a talking mood, what then!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Is that England? Don't have a telly any more as i never watched it anyway and have better use of the space.


Storage space for a bike?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Is that England? Don't have a telly any more as i never watched it anyway and have better use of the space.



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/world-55629330


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> They are probably doing the "20" which is a popular circular route from Tobermory but over a steepish hill to Dervaig and then down the Glen Road which is never gritted and has some very bad bits when it is icy. I have cycled that route often in the past but cycling up the hills would defeat me now.


I had pencilled that road in for a couple of rides but both times I thought better of it and just did the loop on the southern half of the island, taking the shortcut back for my return ferry to Oban. One day I would like to do a full circuit.

My cycling mojo has gone for the winter. It was a lovely sunny day here, but I didn't drag myself out of bed until well after noon. I settled for a 3 km sunny stroll to Lidl to shop, and back via the station for today's Metro.

I have lost a lot of fitness. If I don't fancy doing the exercise outdoors, I must at least start using my turbo trainer again. I want to be ready to do some decent rides in the summer (hopefully!) after vaccination and loosening of restrictions. I want to lose 5-10 kg (11-22 lbs) by then.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2021)

Strange that the grassy areas around have never thawed all day despite sun shining on them and temp outside just now is 0.3C. The highest mountain I can see from my window at about 2500ft has snow only left in crevices. Everything else has melted. Not logical as you would expect snow to be still on the higher peaks.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/world-55629330


England right enough so does not apply to us.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Storage space for a bike?


It was by modern standards a small telly but makes room for books off the "coffee" table to make room for my new printer. The only place I can put it away from sunshine and a storage heater which I never use but keep in reserve.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2021)

Just had a text from EE asking me to update my account and bank details.
Never had an account with them. 
I wonder how many people fall for these scams?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

I'm sure we have differing views on what constitutes exercise and what constitutes local. Apologies if I upset anyone.

Did 53 miles with a buddy today. Lovely ride in cold winter sun. Geez the last ten miles hurt. I haven't done much since Christmas and boy do I know it now.

Mrs P went for a solo six mile walk. She slipped on black ice and fell while walking on a very, very quiet lane. It was her furthest point from home. She's OK.

I'm NOT heading over to the Local thread.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I had pencilled that road in for a couple of rides but both times I thought better of it and just did the loop on the southern half of the island, taking the shortcut back for my return ferry to Oban. One day I would like to do a full circuit.
> 
> My cycling mojo has gone for the winter. It was a lovely sunny day here, but I didn't drag myself out of bed until well after noon. I settled for a 3 km sunny stroll to Lidl to shop, and back via the station for today's Metro.
> 
> I have lost a lot of fitness. If I don't fancy doing the exercise outdoors, I must at least start using my turbo trainer again. I want to be ready to do some decent rides in the summer (hopefully!) after vaccination and loosening of restrictions. I want to lose 5-10 kg (11-22 lbs) by then.


If doing a loop of the northern bit which is just over 40 miles stating and finishing in Tobermory I somehow find it easier going clockwise. If you go down the Glen Road to Aros Bridge you miss out the nasty hills beyond Dervaig. The southern bit which goes by Salen I find it easier anticlockwise. ie Craignure ,Salen Gruline and down Loch na Keal then up Glen More to Craignure. 50 miles or thereabouts. On the last leg to Craignure be aware of ferry times and best just sit and wait for a bit till they all pass. The buses are usually last but sometimes a few terrified stragglers with locals late getting out of the car park harassing them.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm sure we have differing views on what constitutes exercise and what constitutes local. Apologies if I upset anyone.
> 
> Did 53 miles with a buddy today. Lovely ride in cold winter sun. Geez the last ten miles hurt. I haven't done much since Christmas and boy do I know it now.
> 
> ...



Go on! you know you want to.... there is nothing on TV


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Last weekend in a car park one man got very upset with another driver. Smashed his windscreen with a hammer and then drove round the car park ramming vehicles.
> 
> Well it's Lancashire
> 
> And cyclists get a bad name!!


Chorley twinned with Dodge city . Lancashire people are really nice ,it was a marauding Yorkshire man 


PaulSB said:


> I'm NOT heading over to the Local thread.


Oh go on you know you want too .


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just had a text from EE asking me to update my account and bank details.
> Never had an account with them.
> I wonder how many people fall for these scams?


Showing as coming from EE, or a number?

Recent calls from a 01926 number saying that my account will be closed if they don't hear from me. They don't say which account in the recorded message.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> If doing a loop of the northern bit which is just over 40 miles stating and finishing in Tobermory I somehow find it easier going clockwise. If you go down the Glen Road to Aros Bridge you miss out the nasty hills beyond Dervaig. The southern bit which goes by Salen I find it easier anticlockwise. ie Craignure ,Salen Gruline and down Loch na Keal then up Glen More to Craignure. 50 miles or thereabouts. On the last leg to Craignure be aware of ferry times and best just sit and wait for a bit till they all pass. The buses are usually last but sometimes a few terrified stragglers with locals late getting out of the car park harassing them.


It would make sense to try a northern loop first, but what I really fancy having a go at one day is doing a full loop. I think I might have posted some ideas when I was organising a ride on Mull a few years back. I'll go check...

Ah, I was proposing missing out Tobermory...


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Showing as coming from EE, or a number?
> 
> Recent calls from a 01926 number saying that my account will be closed if they don't hear from me. They don't say which account in the recorded message.


Don't know the number - it went straight to spam, but I retrieved it.
Thought I'd play with it and entered a false name, email and password. It 'logged' me in and took me to my 'account' page and asked for bank details.
Very convincing for the unwary.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Go on! you know you want to.... there is nothing on TV


So you're looking to me for your evening's entertainment?



Juan Kog said:


> Chorley twinned with Dodge city . Lancashire people are really nice ,it was a marauding Yorkshire man
> 
> Oh go on you know you want too .


Correct on both counts......though I love Yorkshire. If I didn't live here I'd be in Yorkshire, third choice Edinburgh/The Borders.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Don't know the number - it went straight to spam, but I retrieved it.
> Thought I'd play with it and entered a false name, email and password. It 'logged' me in and took me to my 'account' page and asked for bank details.
> Very convincing for the unwary.


Genuine one should start with 07979 100***.

Wouldn't have followed any link that was in it, genuine or not. But then I don't really trust EE.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

The football lovers amongst us will know Chorley have drawn Wolves at home.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The football lovers amongst us will know Chorley have drawn Wolves at home.


While the rest of us wonder what that means...!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2021)

I got a nice text from TV licence people telling me that, due to Covid, I am to receive a full years repayment. All I have to do is click on the link.
Now errh uhmm should I, shouldn't I ??


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2021)

For the rest of us wanting to draw wolves at home...


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The football lovers amongst us will know Chorley have drawn Wolves at home.


Pity there will be no crowd.
Can't see they will have any chance but I will be rooting for them.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I got a nice text from TV licence people telling me that, due to Covid, I am to receive a full years repayment. All I have to do is click on the link.
> Now errh uhmm should I, shouldn't I ??


*NO*!


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Genuine one should start with 07979 100***.
> 
> Wouldn't have followed any link that was in it, genuine or not. But then I don't really trust EE.


I copied the link into my burner phone.
Not bothered if that gets compromised.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Pity there will be no crowd.
> Can't see they will have any chance but I will be rooting for them.


I was at the home game and second replay in '85. The replay was moved to Burden Park because ticket demand was so high. Chorley won 3-0.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It would make sense to try a northern loop first, but what I really fancy having a go at one day is doing a full loop. I think I might have posted some ideas when I was organising a ride on Mull a few years back. I'll go check...
> 
> Ah, I was proposing missing out Tobermory...
> 
> View attachment 568603


Makes sense.Missing Tobermory you miss out a significant hill or two and the single track to Salen. You have 4 hills. Dervaig to Fanmore you will walk the first bit or if going towards Dervaig make sure you have good brakes then a short one at Ulva Ferry flattish round Loch na Keal to opposite Inch Kenneth with a pull up to the top of Ardmeanach and lastly Glen More which is not too bad. I seem to have mixed up the direction of travel here and there but I think you can make sense of it.The west side is more lumpy than the east.


----------



## Notafettler (12 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I got a nice text from TV licence people telling me that, due to Covid, I am to receive a full years repayment. All I have to do is click on the link.
> Now errh uhmm should I, shouldn't I ??


I got one this morning saying I had set up a payment to a mister Khan in my TSB account. Click here NO. 
I do have TSB account as well as 2 others. But banks don't send you text naming the person your sending it to. EE Also said they thought it was a spam text. Didn't follow it up.


----------



## 12boy (12 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Surely it has no flavour left by now? I like to have whole nutmegs and grind a bit myself.
> 
> In my misspent youth I read where nutmeg is a hallucinogenic so I ate a tin full. This was not a good idea. Large amounts are toxic and the psychedelic part wasno fun either. To this day I will not eat anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jan 2021)

Just watched the concluding episodes of Traces - it didn’t disappoint


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just watched the concluding episodes of Traces - it didn’t disappoint


Just watched the 4th episode live just now. So tempted to just watch the last two, but I will resist. Something to look forward to next Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

Morning.  again. Around minus 2 at the moment but the roads are dry so hopefully be ok for a little jog/plod/shuffle 

Thought we were going to get snow later but it's saying high ground now so probably just rain/sleet here.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2021)

Morning all.
Just reading that, in my town, police broke up an illegal kids birthday party. One person had travelled 80ish miles from the Midlands to attend.
Just how thick are these people ?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Just reading that, in my town, police broke up an illegal kids birthday party. One person had travelled 80ish miles from the Midlands to attend.
> Just how thick are these people ?


I know. It's sickening to hear people still being so stupid. This is why I hope they don't tighten up exercise restrictions, because it's so obvious to anyone with half a brain that it's this sort of thing that's to blame and not someone out for a walk, run or cycle.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

Been up an hour. House tidied, just settling down with a Clooney's before walking Mini D to school with the dog. My hamstring is a bit sore this morning, so Mrs D is going to run me into PeteXXXville to collect my car this afternoon.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know. It's sickening to hear people still being so stupid. This is why I hope they don't tighten up exercise restrictions, because it's so obvious to anyone with half a brain that it's this sort of thing that's to blame and not someone out for a walk, run or cycle.


Indeed. These chumps boil my pith. It's arrissholes like this thatll get us a real lockdown, where we'll only be allowed out the house once a week to buy food or suchlike.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2021)

Morning. Dark and raining here. Just getting light now and I can see lots of mist over the village and the surrounding hills 

Stay safe and stay away from the numpties out there.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Been up an hour. House tidied, just settling down with a Clooney's before walking Mini D to school with the dog. My hamstring is a bit sore this morning, so Mrs D is going to run me into PeteXXXville to collect my car this afternoon.


Clever dog.
What are its favourite subjects


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Dark and raining here. Just getting light now and I can see lots of mist...


You desribing the interior of my Y fronts after curry night again?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> You desribing the interior of my Y fronts after curry night again?




OMG. You are totally disgusting


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, its a tad damp here.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, minus 1 and a clear sky currently, sleet forecast to arrive by lunchtime and set to stay all the rest of the day and all day tomorrow too. Lovely.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Dark and raining here. Just getting light now and I can see lots of mist over the village and the surrounding hills
> 
> Stay safe and stay away from the numpties out there.


Now there is a point.
Due to MrsDs bad back (plus our health stuff) we chose to have a cleaner. Excellent decision as, being young, she gets so much done in 2 hours.
However, the Covid situation is making us question the wisdom.
We have a conservatory so our decision at the moment is........
We stay in the conservatory.
We leave her money at the door.
She just gets on with everything.
Just hope we have made the right decision.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jan 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Planning on a walk to Wimborne along the trailway, Mrs Tenkay ordered a compact food processor type gubbins from JL and will collect it from Waitrose.
Cough has now abated to mainly in the morning , hopefully be shot of it completely soon and then I’ll venture out for a jog. 
have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Now there is a point.
> Due to MrsDs bad back (plus our health stuff) we chose to have a cleaner. Excellent decision as, being young, she gets so much done in 2 hours.
> However, the Covid situation is making us question the wisdom.
> We have a conservatory so our decision at the moment is........
> ...


Surprised she is still working.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2021)

Morning groundhogs 

Same old, same old today.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Surprised she is still working.


She confirmed that she has been cleared to do her job.
The rules are weird as during the 1st 'lock down' she wasn't allowed to work.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> She confirmed that she has been cleared to do her job.
> The rules are weird as during the 1st 'lock down' she wasn't allowed to work.


Personally, it would be something I would forego while this is so bad. You have no guarantees she isn't carrying the virus unless she is getting checked regularly surely. No doubt she takes precautions but given you both aren't feeling 100% anyway, I think I would be wary if it was me.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Personally, it would be something I would forego while this is so bad. You have no guarantees she isn't carrying the virus unless she is getting checked regularly surely. No doubt she takes precautions but given you both aren't feeling 100% anyway, I think I would be wary if it was me.


Part of us is thinking that way.
What i don't know/understand is........if we don't go in the same room are we safe ? Or could she leave "spores" in the rooms ?
1. She has a 5 year old boy.
2. Her Dad has been living with her for the last week.
Anyway...... decision made......as I reply to you we have decided to cancel


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Part of us is thinking that way.
> What i don't know/understand is........if we don't go in the same room are we safe ? Or could she leave "spores" in the rooms ?
> 1. She has a 5 year old boy.
> 2. Her Dad has been living with her for the last week.
> Anyway...... decision made......as I reply to you we have decided to cancel


Did they not say that the virus can be on hard surfaces for quite some time? I think you are wise to do without her services in the meantime.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Now there is a point.
> Due to MrsDs bad back (plus our health stuff) we chose to have a cleaner. Excellent decision as, being young, she gets so much done in 2 hours.
> However, the Covid situation is making us question the wisdom.
> We have a conservatory so our decision at the moment is........
> ...


I have a friend who effectively does the same thing. She doesn't see it as a problem. I don't either provided you both feel comfortable with it health wise.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Did they not say that the virus can be on hard surfaces for quite some time? I think you are wise to do without her services in the meantime.


Its done.
We will miss her
But I will miss Covid less.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> She confirmed that she has been cleared to do her job.
> The rules are weird as during the 1st 'lock down' she wasn't allowed to work.


Same applies to my friend's cleaner.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2021)

Well hello everyone. Wet, cold, misty. Woke at 1.00am and was wide awake till 2.30am but then slept like a baby till 07.45. Weird.

My quads are very stiff. Apart from some gentle stretches today's morning exercise will be limited to upper body and weights. 🙂

There's a mountain of ironing to do. A walk to be done and online exercise class this evening. Life is just full of excitement.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2021)

@Dave7 good decision if it makes you feel more comfortable.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jan 2021)

Been looking up with bio of one of the advisors listed in the credits of Traces, Professor Niamh Nic Daeid.
Her bio on the Dundee University site states


> Professor Niamh Nic Daeid is Director of the award winning Leverhulme Research Centre for Forensic Science (LRCFS)...with specialisms including fire investigation, clandestine drug chemistry and explosives.


It doesn’t say whether she likes cake.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Its done.
> We will miss her
> But I will miss Covid less.


So we may see you and Mrs Dave7 on TV after Covid . One of those programmes where a cleaning team go in and clear a hoarders home .


----------



## pawl (13 Jan 2021)

Morning Giant soggy grey sponge hanging over Desford this morning Rain forecast for the whole day

Stay safe


----------



## Paulus (13 Jan 2021)

Good morning all. 
Went to bed last night when there was a thick frost outside. 
Wake up this morning to a grey wet day with rain forecast for most of the day.

I am a bit peeved with Amazon this morning. I have had an email saying my bluetooth speaker has been delivered to the householder.
No it hasn't. 😡
I have already been onto them about this, but can only get onto the computerised chat system at the present time.

Hey ho.

Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2021)

Ooh, its a dreich day.


----------



## gavroche (13 Jan 2021)

Bonjour. Wet , dull and misty so far. I think I will do a bit of housework today like: vacuuming and dusting . 
Cup of coffee first while I work up the enthusiasm.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

Bloody hell....letter from the council saying the permit for the garden recycling waste bin is £40 this year. Lucky if I put it out twice with the clippings from my shrubs. I’d be as well to try and take it to the skip myself.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2021)

When I got up this morning I thought all the clocks in the house must be wrong. It was pitch black outside until about half past eight when I went out to do some shopping.
People have been panic buying mushrooms again and no longlife milk. The lorry has broken down and will not be here until late afternoon but that should not affect stock early in the morning when there were only a few shoppers, mainly workers getting something for lunch.
Topped up my fuel tank which took very little but mpg is not good due to the current driving pattern with no long runs. The computer tells me I have 500 miles to go before refill but normally this would be at least 700.
A light plane has just gone past towards Oban which is probably the same one I saw earlier heading out. 
Looks like it is yellow so probably air ambulance been at Tiree. Visibility is not good with low cloud and light rain so probably flying lower than usual and keeping to the Sound to avoid bumping into mountains.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell....letter from the council saying the permit for the garden recycling waste bin is £40 this year. Lucky if I put it out twice with the clippings from my shrubs. I’d be as well to try and take it to the skip myself.


We have no collections here so anything has to be taken to the dump yourself. We used to get an annual skip free of charge for the whole street but that stopped a long time ago.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Clever dog.
> What are its favourite subjects


It has a ruff knowledge of geography, and paws to think about it's maths credibility.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2021)

Still raining here. Very fine stuff that looks like mist from a distance.


----------



## Paulus (13 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> We have no collections here so anything has to be taken to the dump yourself. We used to get an annual skip free of charge for the whole street but that stopped a long time ago.


We used to get the free skip twice a year from our council, but that stopped several years ago.
The green bin charge started last year, £70.
Collected fortnightly, but not in late December and January. They seem to think that households with gardens don't do any gardening/tidying up in the winter.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been looking up with bio of one of the advisors listed in the credits of Traces, Professor Niamh Nic Daeid.
> Her bio on the Dundee University site states
> 
> It doesn’t say whether she likes cake.


Well she's Irish for starters. Trinity College , Dublin.

Professor Niamh Nic Daéid · CChem, FCSFC, FHEA, FRSC, FRSE.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> We used to get the free skip twice a year from our council, but that stopped several years ago.
> The green bin charge started last year, £70.
> Collected fortnightly, but not in late December and January. They seem to think that households with gardens don't do any gardening/tidying up in the winter.


No wonder there’s so much fly tipping!


----------



## GM (13 Jan 2021)

Morning all... Got rudely awoken at 8.30 this morning by our four legged friend licking my face. Think he was trying to tell me to get up!

Been binge watching Spiral, getting very exciting now. Also watched the first episode of Traces, looking interesting. Sorry Mo but I had to put the sub titles on!


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> We used to get the free skip twice a year from our council, but that stopped several years ago.
> The green bin charge started last year, £70.
> Collected fortnightly, but not in late December and January. They seem to think that households with gardens don't do any gardening/tidying up in the winter.


Same here, only our green bin charge is £36pa.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Got rudely awoken at 8.30 this morning by our four legged friend licking my face. Think he was trying to tell me to get up!
> 
> Been binge watching Spiral, getting very exciting now. Also watched the first episode of Traces, looking interesting. Sorry Mo but I had to put the sub titles on!


Worst of it is I suspect from the dodgy accents very few of the actors are actually Scottish!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell....letter from the council saying the permit for the garden recycling waste bin is £40 this year. Lucky if I put it out twice with the clippings from my shrubs. I’d be as well to try and take it to the skip myself.


£50 here, with a view to putting it to £70 last year, because not many were making use of it.


----------



## GM (13 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> We used to get the free skip twice a year from our council, but that stopped several years ago.
> The green bin charge started last year, £70.
> Collected fortnightly, but not in late December and January. They seem to think that households with gardens don't do any gardening/tidying up in the winter.





Just checked and the Green bin collection starts back this Saturday for us. Also if you don't want to pay the £70, they'll do a one off collection for £10.


----------



## gavroche (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell....letter from the council saying the permit for the garden recycling waste bin is £40 this year. Lucky if I put it out twice with the clippings from my shrubs. I’d be as well to try and take it to the skip myself.


That's what I do, much cheaper in the long run as the Recycling Centre is only half a mile away.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Just checked and the Green bin collection starts back this Saturday for us. Also if you don't want to pay the £70, they'll do a one off collection for £10.


I've a waste carriers licence, for garden waste, so don't have to pay.

Just got to get my licence for the type of vehicle used, pedal cycle.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> We used to get the free skip twice a year from our council, but that stopped several years ago.
> The green bin charge started last year, £70.
> Collected fortnightly, but not in late December and January. They seem to think that households with gardens don't do any gardening/tidying up in the winter.


I had to cut back a large Bay which a neighbour was complaining about for no obvious reason but with no trailer could not get the bits to the dump. I just piled it up an an inconspicuous corner and it has been added to from time to time but settles down over time. I call it my hibernation refuge as it is probably used by all sorts of beasts hibernating overwinter.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Worst of it is I suspect from the dodgy accents very few of the actors are actually Scottish!


Did you spot Val McDermid’s cameo ?


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> £50 here, with a view to putting it to £70 last year, because not many were making use of it.


Odd that isn't it?
Start charging for a previously free service and people stop using it. Whodathunkit?
It's self defeating.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jan 2021)

Back from another very icy pavement walk, temp has now risen to zero. Very overcast.
Fortunately the pavements were mostly devoid of other people today so everyone easy to avoid.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jan 2021)

That’s the forecast sleet just started now.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well hello everyone. Wet, cold, misty. Woke at 1.00am and was wide awake till 2.30am but then slept like a baby till 07.45. Weird.
> 
> My quads are very stiff. Apart from some gentle stretches today's morning exercise will be limited to upper body and weights. 🙂
> 
> There's a mountain of ironing to do. A walk to be done and online exercise class this evening. Life is just full of excitement.



My hips and back are complaining after yesterdays 20 miles. I've spent a lot of this morning wrestling with the NHS App, they say ten minutes to create an account, Yeah Right!  I cant do it on the desk top, no camera, and it took several attempts to complete it on the tablet, they want a lot of information to prove your identity, and after I got mine set up I had to go through the same routine for my Good Lady, what a performance! I haven't needed to use it yet but I suspect that will be fun.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jan 2021)

Walked to Wimborne with Mrs Tenkay. There's a landscaped area outside Waitrose with benches and path around the periphery.
While Mrs Tenkay went into the shop I set off to walk around the path . 20 laps in total before I spotted her leaving the store.
I've managed walk 9.6km today and my legs are pleasantly tired.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> That's what I do, much cheaper in the long run as the Recycling Centre is only half a mile away.


Mine is 3 km away but last time I checked only motor vehicles were allowed in. I think I would have to stand at the gate and hand stuff over. 

Mind you, without using my CX bike (rack and panniers) the amount I can carry is limited to what will fit my 35 litre rucksack. 


classic33 said:


> I've a waste carriers licence, for garden waste, so don't have to pay.
> 
> Just got to get my licence for the type of vehicle used, pedal cycle.


Have they changed the regulations then, or do you have to wait outside too?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Did you spot Val McDermid’s cameo ?


Never noticed.

Just back a walk. It’s not getting any warmer  Thought I’d go before lunch in case the rain/sleet arrives before long.


----------



## gavroche (13 Jan 2021)

Well, I vacuumed the lounge, swept the kitchen floor, washed the dishes, put washing in drier, had a chat with the postman and about to go upstairs to make the bed ( Just flattening the duvet really). I think I have done my exercise for today apart from walking Molly again later and putting the bin out as it is bin day tomorrow. 
Hard work being retired !


----------



## Paulus (13 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Just checked and the Green bin collection starts back this Saturday for us. Also if you don't want to pay the £70, they'll do a one off collection for £10.


I have just checked the green bin collection, and it's the same as yours John.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Jan 2021)

Hmm... looks as if our Local Authority is a bargain (if being charged for a previously free service can be regarded as a bargain), £32/year, reduced to £28/year if you pay by mid February. The service is late March (22nd) to November, one collection per fortnight.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2021)

I don't pay anything for my green waste to be taken away. With nearly 6 acres can chuck it anywhere .

Snake and pygmy pie and fries for us today


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2021)

Thats bonkers. For the 13 years we've been here we've had roughly the same bedroom layout, head of the bed against the wall facing the door, me on the door side and my Good Lady on the window side. On Monday I moved the furniture around, now the head of the bed is against the wall with the door in it, I'm by the window and my Good Lady is by the door, I'm sleeping the best I've slept for years and my Good Lady is now having trouble sleeping, and I'm thinking, "how does that work" I originally thought that if anyone's going to be having trouble sleeping it would be me.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't pay anything for my green waste to be taken away. With nearly 6 acres can chuck it anywhere .
> 
> Snake and pygmy pie and fries for us today


Keep it warm.... I am on my way


----------



## Paulus (13 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats bonkers. For the 13 years we've been here we've had roughly the same bedroom layout, head of the bed against the wall facing the door, me on the door side and my Good Lady on the window side. On Monday I moved the furniture around, now the head of the bed is against the wall with the door in it, I'm by the window and my Good Lady is by the door, I'm sleeping the best I've slept for years and my Good Lady is now having trouble sleeping, and I'm thinking, "how does that work" I originally thought that if anyone's going to be having trouble sleeping it would be me.


You have altered all the Ying and Yang around. It's all out of kilter now.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats bonkers. For the 13 years we've been here we've had roughly the same bedroom layout, head of the bed against the wall facing the door, me on the door side and my Good Lady on the window side. On Monday I moved the furniture around, now the head of the bed is against the wall with the door in it, I'm by the window and my Good Lady is by the door, I'm sleeping the best I've slept for years and my Good Lady is now having trouble sleeping, and I'm thinking, "how does that work" I originally thought that if anyone's going to be having trouble sleeping it would be me.


There is supposed to be an optimal direction for the bed in a room according to Feng Shui if you believe in such things. I am almost tempted to switch to the other direction too to see if it helps!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2021)

Got up early then, at 10.20 crashed out. Really heavy sleep and just woke up.
Hopefully its my body saying I need it


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats bonkers. For the 13 years we've been here we've had roughly the same bedroom layout, head of the bed against the wall facing the door, me on the door side and my Good Lady on the window side. On Monday I moved the furniture around, now the head of the bed is against the wall with the door in it, I'm by the window and my Good Lady is by the door, I'm sleeping the best I've slept for years and my Good Lady is now having trouble sleeping, and I'm thinking, "how does that work" I originally thought that if anyone's going to be having trouble sleeping it would be me.



It must be the Feng whateveritiscalled


----------



## Paulus (13 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> You have altered all the Ying and Yang around. It's all out of kilter now.


Or even the Feng shui whatever.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Never noticed.


She was the television reporter in episode 1


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't pay anything for my green waste to be taken away. With nearly 6 acres can chuck it anywhere .
> 
> Snake and pygmy pie and fries for us today


The only snakes we have here are adders and I have only seen one very small one crossing the road on a hot summer day. I flicked it on to the verge before it got squashed by a car. 
There are no adders on Iona as they were banished by St Columba apparently.
Plenty of Slow Worms tho' and I have found a few in my garden. Lovely golden colour.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> There is supposed to be an optimal direction for the bed in a room according to Feng Shui if you believe in such things. I am almost tempted to switch to the other direction too to see if it helps!


Your bed is supposed to be East to West so better get the compass out.
Just been to check and I am stuffed as my head is South and feet North. No easy way to shift it so I will just have to try to survive.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The only snakes we have here are adders and I have only seen one very small one crossing the road on a hot summer day. I flicked it on to the verge before it got squashed by a car.
> There are no adders on Iona as they were banished by St Columba apparently.
> Plenty of Slow Worms tho' and I have found a few in my garden. Lovely golden colour.




I love slow worms, but the chickens we had ate them all. Havnt seen one for 2 or 3 years (slow worm that is).Hopefully they will come back.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I love slow worms, but the chickens we had ate them all. Havnt seen one for 2 or 3 years (slow worm that is).Hopefully they will come back.


You mean hens? 
I have all sorts of suitable habitats where nothing can get at them anyway. The only predators we have now I think are neighbours cats and don't think they would go for a slow worm.


----------



## Sterlo (13 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats bonkers. For the 13 years we've been here we've had roughly the same bedroom layout, head of the bed against the wall facing the door, me on the door side and my Good Lady on the window side. On Monday I moved the furniture around, now the head of the bed is against the wall with the door in it, I'm by the window and my Good Lady is by the door, I'm sleeping the best I've slept for years and my Good Lady is now having trouble sleeping, and I'm thinking, "how does that work" I originally thought that if anyone's going to be having trouble sleeping it would be me.


Not as strange as it sounds, I can only sleep on one side of the bed. If we go away on holiday or stay in a hotel, I have to sleep on the left side or I can't sleep.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Jan 2021)

dave r it's not the bed position but you're clear concience that aids a good nights sleep.
My mum was very fond of moving bedroom furniture around in both my room and my parents room .This wasn't a problem when I was younger , but in my late teens when I had periods living back at my parents it was. I would creep in after a night out with my mates not turn the light on, and crash into the wardrobe which she had decided should be just inside the door, or another time walk into the bed and painfully stub my toe on the leg of the bed .


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Your bed is supposed to be East to West so better get the compass out.




Interesting!

https://www.sleepauthority.com/best-direction-to-sleep-according-to-science/


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> dave r it's not the bed position but you're clear concience that aids a good nights sleep.
> My mum was very fond of moving bedroom furniture around in both my room and my parents room .This wasn't a problem when I was younger , but in my late teens when I had periods living back at my parents it was. I would creep in after a night out with my mates not turn the light on, and crash into the wardrobe which she had decided should be just inside the door, or another time walk into the bed and painfully stub my toe on the leg of the bed .



Then my conscience must be pristine.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Interesting!
> 
> https://www.sleepauthority.com/best-direction-to-sleep-according-to-science/


Mebbe I am ok then as my head is to the south and feet north. Not what I read somewhere else tho'.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Then my conscience must be pristine.



Mrs @BoldonLad obsesses about how much sleep she gets. I sleep soundly, and, years of travelling in the days when I was a wage slave, mean, I can sleep anywhere  

When Mrs @BoldonLad, inevitably checks her Fitbit to see how much sleep she has achieved, and, I have invariably, achieved more, my usual answer to her "How do you achieve that?", is, "I have a clear conscience"


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Mine is 3 km away but last time I checked only motor vehicles were allowed in. I think I would have to stand at the gate and hand stuff over.
> 
> Mind you, without using my CX bike (rack and panniers) the amount I can carry is limited to what will fit my 35 litre rucksack.
> 
> Have they changed the regulations then, or do you have to wait outside too?


Regulations remain the same. It's that waste carriers licence that has altered things, they never thought I'd be issued one. Now they're just insisting on the proper licence for the type of vehicle. Twelve years to jump through the various hoops they put up, but I got what they thought was impossible.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Not as strange as it sounds, I can only sleep on one side of the bed. If we go away on holiday or stay in a hotel, I have to sleep on the left side or I can't sleep.


I'm the same but it has to be the right and facing outward. In a single bed I have to look the left! Bizarre.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats bonkers. For the 13 years we've been here we've had roughly the same bedroom layout, *head of the bed against the wall facing the door, me on the door side and my Good Lady on the window side. *On Monday I moved the furniture around, now the head of the bed is against the wall with the door in it, I'm by the window and my Good Lady is by the door, I'm sleeping the best I've slept for years and my Good Lady is now having trouble sleeping, and I'm thinking, "how does that work" I originally thought that if anyone's going to be having trouble sleeping it would be me.



Am I going completely mad? How is this possible? The bed faces the door therefore there can't be a side of the bed next to the door.

Surely? Or am I overthinking this?

Questions, so many questions.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats bonkers. For the 13 years we've been here we've had roughly the same bedroom layout, head of the bed against the wall facing the door, me on the door side and my Good Lady on the window side. On Monday I moved the furniture around, now the head of the bed is against the wall with the door in it, I'm by the window and my Good Lady is by the door, I'm sleeping the best I've slept for years and my Good Lady is now having trouble sleeping, and I'm thinking, "how does that work" I originally thought that if anyone's going to be having trouble sleeping it would be me.


Possible magnetic disruption. 
Magnetoception


----------



## 12boy (13 Jan 2021)

High wind alert for 18 hours or so....35+ with 55 gusts. But warm. Good day to water the plants wintering in the garage. Not so good for biking or even walking. On these windy days I think about what fun it would have been to live in a sod house or sheepherder wagon. Apparently the Sioux teepees, like yurts, were more comfortable and stood up to wind better than you would think.
Got a call at 7 pm last night resulting in a vaccination appt at 5 pm tomorrow with a follow up shot in about 2 weeks. Much faster han expected. Hopefully Mrs 12 can get hers soon as her immune system is crap from cancer meds. I had an appt for the dog on Friday but got it changed to today so I can drive to Denver Friday morning.
We don't have slow worms in itj. I wonder if they could survive winters here. We do have rattlesnakes, bull snakes and garter snakes, and we usually have a couple of garters and sometimes a bull snake living in our garden. My favorite reptiles are horny toads...my little avatar is a horny toad copper pin I made many years ago. They are lizards, not toads, and have little spikes growing from the base of their skulls, hence the horny label. As far as I know they are not more amorous than other reptiles. 
The sleep direction thing is interesting. Checking the compass I see out heads are on the SE side with our feet on the NW direction. I will have to notice if it makes a difference when we stay in motels that are set up differently .
Be well and safe.....


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> *Am I going completely mad?* How is this possible? The bed faces the door therefore there can't be a side of the bed next to the door.
> 
> Surely? Or am I overthinking this?
> 
> Questions, so many questions.


Door could have been in the corner of the wall at the foot of the bed. Meaning he had the shortest walk to it(the door), with no bed to walk round.

I refuse to answer that on the grounds it may incriminate me.


----------



## Sterlo (13 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Interesting!
> 
> https://www.sleepauthority.com/best-direction-to-sleep-according-to-science/


What a load of cobblers. I've tried all sorts of directions but still need to sleep on the same side (could be to do with only being able to sleep on my side). Maybe if I tried sleeping with my head at the foot end I might sleep facing the other way?


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Your bed is supposed to be East to West so better get the compass out.
> Just been to check and I am stuffed as my head is South and feet North. No easy way to shift it so I will just have to try to survive.



I bit of a mess about with google maps shows a rough east to west position, a smidge to the north of east but very close to east.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Not as strange as it sounds, I can only sleep on one side of the bed. If we go away on holiday or stay in a hotel, I have to sleep on the left side or I can't sleep.


_"Many Romans were careful always to get out of bed on the right side. This fit with other superstitions of the time that held that the leftside was unlucky. Some people, supposedly including Augustus Caesar, even believed that it was bad luck to put on your left shoe first!"_


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

We have a little dusting of snow.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Am I going completely mad? How is this possible? The bed faces the door therefore there can't be a side of the bed next to the door.
> 
> Surely? Or am I overthinking this?
> 
> Questions, so many questions.



The head of the bed was against the wall that was opposite the wall the door was in, so I looked towards the end of the bed and could see the door so that made that side of the bed the door side, when my Good lady looked towards the end of the bed all she could see was a wardrobe, I turned the bed 180 degrees so the head was against the wall with the door in it and now when my Good Lady looks towards the end of the bed she could still see a wardrobe, thats because i moved the wardrobes as well as the bed, but now when I look towards the end of the bed all I see is a wall.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Door could have been in the corner of the wall at the foot of the bed. Meaning he had the shortest walk to it(the door), with no bed to walk round.
> 
> I refuse to answer that on the grounds it may incriminate me.



Spot on, well done.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Spot on, well done.


I'll be honest and say I was 90° out. Thinking you'd turned the bed only 90°, not 180°.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> You mean hens?
> I have all sorts of suitable habitats where nothing can get at them anyway. The only predators we have now I think are neighbours cats and don't think they would go for a slow worm.




Yes hens. They ate all the slow worms. They eat anything they can get into their mouthes.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats bonkers. For the 13 years we've been here we've had roughly the same bedroom layout, head of the bed against the wall facing the door, me on the door side and my Good Lady on the window side. On Monday I moved the furniture around, now the head of the bed is against the wall with the door in it, I'm by the window and my Good Lady is by the door, I'm sleeping the best I've slept for years and my Good Lady is now having trouble sleeping, and I'm thinking, "how does that work" I originally thought that if anyone's going to be having trouble sleeping it would be me.


You need yer chakras realigning mate.......


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'll be honest and say I was 90° out. Thinking you'd turned the bed only 90°, not 180°.



I'm surprised my original post resulted in as many posts as it did.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2021)

The rain stopped this afternoon and I managed to get my car cleaned, for now its the lovely white colour it was when it left the factory, but wont be for long, it'll soon be the dirty brown colour it was before I cleaned it.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes hens. They ate all the slow worms. They eat anything they can get into their mouthes.


BEAKS?


----------



## GM (13 Jan 2021)

Dave r...I can recommend a single bed, that way you're always on the correct side!


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Dave r...I can recommend a single bed, that way you're always on the correct side!



Are you trying to cause a divorce!


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> We have a little dusting of snow.
> View attachment 568726


No snow here but rain all day with temp stable at 2.9C
I notice the ponies in the field opposite [ I think one could more properly be a horse ] look much happier as they both have winter coats on now. From my farming days horses were Clydesdales and nothing smaller could be a horse.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> BEAKS?




Neat trick if they could do that


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> No snow here but rain all day with temp stable at 2.9C
> I notice the ponies in the field opposite [ I think one could more properly be a horse ] look much happier as they both have winter coats on now. From my farming days horses were Clydesdales and nothing smaller could be a horse.


Usually 14.2 hands and over considered a horse. 
I was chuckling at you correcting Welshie re calling hens chickens. It used to annoy dad too.


----------



## rustybolts (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Did they not say that the virus can be on hard surfaces for quite some time? I think you are wise to do without her services in the meantime.


there was a belief that it could exist for up to 9 days on steel , glass etc early on . There were reports you could get covid in your eyes also. Don't know what they believe now or if anybody really knows 100% . Heard an American professor say recently that it exists better in cold conditions . Masks are good , face screens are not good as the exhaled breath goes out under them . Heard the Chinese vaccine is only 50.7 % effective .


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2021)

I don't give a rats. Or chickens


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm surprised my original post resulted in as many posts as it did.


Lack of sleep/a good nights sleep seems to be common on here. Maybe they were hoping for an answer.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Lack of sleep/a good nights sleep seems to be common on here. Maybe they were hoping for an answer.


If I’m working the compass on the phone correctly I’m facing the wrong way! Might try moving it out of curiosity.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm surprised my original post resulted in as many posts as it did.


We need to be kept entertained


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> If I’m working the compass on the phone correctly I’m facing the wrong way! Might try moving it out of curiosity.


Bed or phone?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm surprised my original post resulted in as many posts as it did.


You have realised that all over this "green and pleasant land", there will be folk moving their beds, to see if they sleep any better. 

All on the basis of it worked for you.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bed or phone?


Bed. I think I’m facing north which seems to be the worst direction.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You have realised that all over this "green and pleasant land", there will be folk moving their beds, to see if they sleep any better.
> 
> All on the basis of it worked for you.


I guess the next question is why did @dave r decide he wanted to move the bed?

Highlight of the day?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I guess the next question is why did @dave r decide he wanted to move the bed?
> 
> Highlight of the day?


Probably not asked on here, but I'd say "Why did I do that?" will be the next question if moving the bed doesn't work. Along with complaints about bad/sore backs


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2021)

It don't bother me - I'll sleep anywhere.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I guess the next question is why did @dave r decide he wanted to move the bed?
> 
> Highlight of the day?



The anwer is, to make life easier for my Good Lady, now she can just walk through the door and fall into bed, before she was having to walk round the end of the bed.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2021)

I generally sleep on the left. No idea why but it suits us both.
Same on holiday so north/south doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jan 2021)

Just checked the orientation of our bed. Head points due west, window due North, bedroom door due south. It wouldn’t be too difficult to knock up a wooden “X” frame to sit between the feet of the bed and mount an angular contact roller bearing on the base at the intersection. That would allow you to orient the bed to any point of the compass. You could also dangle your leg out of the bed and use your foot to scoot the bed around so your side is nearest the door if you need to get up in the night for a pee.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bed. I think I’m facing north which seems to be the worst direction.


There seems to be mixed opinions on orientation. One I choose to believe currently is head south and feet north. That just happens to coincide with the layout of my bedroom and that is not going to change due to major upheaval of shifting furniture.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2021)

Personally I'm a fan of NE to SW.........we only have one free wall in our bedroom so I'm stuck with it!


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2021)

My head points north, my feet point east.........must see the chiropractor.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> My head points north, my feet point east.........must see the chiropractor.


Or just sleep on your right-hand side.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2021)

Still snowing. Just fine stuff at the moment.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> High wind alert for 18 hours or so....35+ with 55 gusts. But warm.


Sounds like the weather forecast for my Y fronts.

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Sounds like the weather forecast for my Y fronts.
> 
> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa

Explain the white stuff!


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

A tribute to front line workers in the last nine months.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lImjP8q2uS4


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)

Morning. Well, not sure swapping the bed direction was a success! 

Still snowing gently here but not been an awful lot more since last night. Not sure what it will be like to walk in. Might be ice underneath.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2021)

Local forecast is for LIGHT rain.
Glad they didn't forecast heavy rain as its hammering down .
I keep reading about beast from the east 2 coming next week.......I am not looking forward to that.
Sat here, I honestly could not say what day it is. I think it's Thursday but will check.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)

Snowy walk done. It's getting yucky now. Turning to sleet and getting slushy underfoot.

Not sure what animal made these tracks?


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2021)

Good morning all


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

Been up a while. House alreadyntidied and cuumed, just enjoying a Clooney's and an oaty ber before walking Mini D to school.

Metal filled elbow aching today, so no weights


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Snowy walk done. It's getting yucky now. Turning to sleet and getting slushy underfoot.
> 
> Not sure what animal made these tracks?
> 
> View attachment 568774


Sasquatch!!!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Snowy walk done. It's getting yucky now. Turning to sleet and getting slushy underfoot.
> 
> Not sure what animal made these tracks?
> 
> View attachment 568774


That's a lucky escape, not something you want to tangle with. I've heard some nasty stories about those creatures.

I didn't realise they'd reached Scotland. Take care.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2021)

Good morning. We were promised heavy snow, it's heaving with rain at the moment.

Unusually I've had a great night's sleep on the right side of the bed, facing the window in a NE/SW axis. 😄

I've an appointment with my dentist to have the lost filling replaced. Very impressed. I rang yesterday for triage, ten minutes later a dentist phoned for discussion about the tooth, Covid-19 risks etc. I was then put through to a young woman who explained the protection procedures. I have to phone them as I'm leaving home, call again when I park up and they will phone me back when I'm allowed to enter the building.

It's a day out.........


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)

Slightest snow seems to bring things to a standstill now. Maybe because it's so wet? I remember commuting in much worse and nearly always managed ok.

Road into the next village 3 miles away. Lorry stuck at the corner I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2021)

Could be just one of the local natives Mo. 

Morning all. Dark here but I can't hear any rain so that's a plus. Fed Thursday Dave.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Could be just one of the local natives Mo.


Maybe a Haggis! 

I googled Beaver, Otter and Badger but doesn't quite match.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, still snowing here too. Very wet horrible stuff, not accumulating to much depth but enough to make the roads very slidey.
Forecast to continue all morning.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2021)

Morning Groundhogs 

Another 24 hours to waste away.
Might have a walk down to the village.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jan 2021)

Today’s view


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jan 2021)

Yep, this is me


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe a Haggis!
> 
> I googled Beaver, Otter and Badger but doesn't quite match.


I am no expert but it doesn't look like any beaver I have ever seen.
Not that I have seen many of course


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Snowy walk done. It's getting yucky now. Turning to sleet and getting slushy underfoot.
> 
> Not sure what animal made these tracks?
> 
> View attachment 568774


Goose or swan?


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2021)

Good morning from a wet Barnet. 
It's raining heavily and forecast to carry on all day.

I started another jigsaw puzzle yesterday, only 500 pieces, but will keep me occupied for sometime.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## GM (14 Jan 2021)

Morning all...As Paulus said a very wet night, we now have a flooded patio. A day indoors doing a bit of art and replace the bulb in the fridge, plus a bit more catch up TV is about the limit for today.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Sasquatch!!!


Yeti another one of your silly ideas


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jan 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees. Mrs Tenkay is on the final part of the "Tour of the Peaks" on the turbo. 183 Km in total distance. I'll head out for another walk and catch up with the next episode of " Pilgrim". Each episode is a self contained story, though linked together in a common thread, I'm really looking forward to each episode that I listen to, while at the same time not wanting the series to end.
Finished my current book last night, one of the Jo Nesbo " Harry Hole" detective series.
Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Yeti another one of your silly ideas


Oh dear. Abominable jokes! 

Iain from over the road just chapped the door to ask if I wanted my path cleared. Nice of him, but told him not to bother as I think it will melt.


----------



## Sterlo (14 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Snowy walk done. It's getting yucky now. Turning to sleet and getting slushy underfoot.
> 
> Not sure what animal made these tracks?
> 
> View attachment 568774


Almost certainly the lesser spotted haggis, looking at the shape of the foot, I would say female, about 2 years old with a limp on its left leg.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Goose or swan?


Look to me more like a bird somehow so you may be right. Is there a prize for the right answer?


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Almost certainly the lesser spotted haggis, looking at the shape of the foot, I would say female, about 2 years old with a limp on its left leg.


Probably an anti clockwise one then.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Look to me more like a bird somehow so you may be right. Is there a prize for the right answer?


Nope.  I was just curious.

Still reports of cars off the road and stuck all over the place.


----------



## Sterlo (14 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Probably an anti clockwise one then.


Now you're just being silly


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2021)

Havnt we had enough yetti?


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jan 2021)

Light rain and no wind here and Temp 4.2C. Very low cloud but no snow to be seen anywhere. Looking at the weather warnings it should not get this far west.
Back down to the coop to look for yesterday's missing stuff. Found some mushrooms but longlife milk is only in the cartons you have to cut the top to open. They normally have the screwtop type so there must be a supply problem somewhere. The fact that they are emblazoned with union flags does not necessarily mean the milk is British. Could be just the cartons so blame B-----.
When I was down today's lorry was just arriving. Twenty one miles in thirty minutes with half of it on single track. He must have been hammering up the road.
We got stuck once heading for a ferry when one of them went into the ditch and had to wait for a heavy lifter to get him out. We expected to be held up but he was heading for the same ferry. With the Transit which was no slouch I had difficulty keeping up and we made the sailing.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jan 2021)

We were forecast for snow, but, we have heavy rain, instead. Don't think we will be doing another 5 mile walk today, so, stuck on 20 miles, so far this week. 

I am playing at being a hairdresser, dying Mrs @BoldonLad 's hair to cover the grey bits she doesn't have, because she is not elderly


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Now you're just being silly


Not really they generally move around the hillside in only one direction so one leg is shorter than the other. When they accidentally get on flat ground their gait looks a bit strange.


----------



## pawl (14 Jan 2021)

Please forgive the comment but it is passing it down here.It’s been as I said down for twenty four hours 

Stay safe folks🤸☔️☔️☔️


----------



## Sterlo (14 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not really they generally move around the hillside in only one direction so one leg is shorter than the other. When they accidentally get on flat ground their gait looks a bit strange.


I bow to your superior knowledge


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)

Wow.....a snow plough clearing our street. That’s unusual. We normally get ignored.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2021)

Sun's out here and it's 9°c.


----------



## pawl (14 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not really they generally move around the hillside in only one direction so one leg is shorter than the other. When they accidentally get on flat ground their gait looks a bit strange.




when the haggis gets

to the top of the hill they find the shorter leg is on the outside so does not make contact with the o ground They just go base over apex down the hill I understand you can hear their cry’s of pain from miles away


----------



## Sterlo (14 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> when the haggis gets
> 
> to the top of the hill they find the shorter leg is on the outside so does not make contact with the o ground They just go base over apex down the hill I understand you can hear their cry’s of pain from miles away


Wow, didn't realise there were so many naturalists on here, do we need to start a wild haggis thread?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Wow, didn't realise there were so many naturalists on here, do we need to start a wild haggis thread?


Peak huntin/shootin/fishin season for them just now, in preparation for the 25th.


----------



## accountantpete (14 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Wow, didn't realise there were so many naturalists on here, do we need to start a wild haggis thread?




We only get farmed Haggis down here - I presume they don't taste anything like their free range cousins.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2021)

You can't say we don't get variety on here, yesterday beds, today haggis.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2021)

Haggis tend to make a mess everywhere they go. Not very good eating either that's why there are so many of the buggers around.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jan 2021)

Hmm - nice looking snow in the far north

down here we just have miserable fine drizzle/rain - probably cold but I can;t see why I would go out - certainly not on a bike 

Met Office says it will last most of the day


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> You can't say we don't get variety on here, yesterday beds, today haggis.



Perhaps, Mo, Flick, or Oldwheels can clarify what the plural of Haggis is? Hagisses? Haggi? Haggs? 
Mrs Tenkay and I have stayed at several Scottish B+B establishments on our various walking holidays. At several places there was a veggie haggis option on the breakfast menu, I tried it a few times and it ranged from a bit bland to excellent.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Perhaps, Mo, Flick, or Oldwheels can clarify what the plural of Haggis is? Hagisses? Haggi? Haggs?



There you go. Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2021)

I only tries Haggis once. Little creature tasted horrible


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I only tries Haggis once. Little creature tasted horrible


I love it. Haggis, neeps and mashed tatties. Yum!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jan 2021)

OK - so maybe the plural is Haggis or Haggises

but what is the name for a group of them??

herd

flock

mob

murder (is that crows???)

just wondering - weather is rubbish so I've nothing else to do (don't mention the ironing)


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe a Haggis!
> 
> I googled Beaver, Otter and Badger but doesn't quite match.


T.Rex of eagle.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe a Haggis!
> 
> I googled Beaver, Otter and Badger but doesn't quite match.


You can laugh!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jan 2021)

I'd say T-rex
mind you we have no scale - based on Jurassic Park you might have noticed other signs - any locals reported missing????


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope.  I was just curious.
> 
> Still reports of cars off the road and stuck all over the place.


Approximately 2-2.5” long?


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> You can't say we don't get variety on here, yesterday beds, today haggis.


And bullsh1t all the time.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Haggis tend to make a mess everywhere they go. Not very good eating either that's why there are so many of the buggers around.


Nonsense. A properly matured haggis is the food of the gods. You only get synthetic ones in supermarkets with no real taste.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe a Haggis!
> 
> I googled Beaver, Otter and Badger but doesn't quite match.


I googled Beaver once.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Perhaps, Mo, Flick, or Oldwheels can clarify what the plural of Haggis is? Hagisses? Haggi? Haggs?
> Mrs Tenkay and I have stayed at several Scottish B+B establishments on our various walking holidays. At several places there was a veggie haggis option on the breakfast menu, I tried it a few times and it ranged from a bit bland to excellent.


There is a specialist haggis maker in Dingwall who has ones of different sizes according to what you want along with cooking instructions.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

@ebikeerwidnes, see the part in bold.
The noun haggis can be countable or uncountable. In more general, commonly used, contexts, the plural form will also be haggis. However, in more specific contexts, the plural form can also be haggises e.g. in reference to various types of haggises* or a collection of haggises.*


----------



## Sterlo (14 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> There is a specialist haggis maker in Dingwall who has ones of different sizes according to what you want along with cooking instructions.


Whoa!!! What do you mean a "haggis maker", you said they were real. You mean you weren't the expert I thought you were


----------



## Sterlo (14 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> OK - so maybe the plural is Haggis or Haggises
> 
> but what is the name for a group of them??
> 
> ...


Surely it must be a haggle of haggis(es)?


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> And bullsh1t all the time.


Plus all the Bullocks


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not really they generally move around the hillside in only one direction so one leg is shorter than the other. When they accidentally get on flat ground their gait looks a bit strange.


I am the same!

Many years ago my sister watched me walking away from her and told me that I "_walk like a woman_"! I asked what special way a woman walks, and she explained that she meant like female catwalk models - hip wiggling...

Years later I noticed something when walking to and from my then girlfriend's house. The quiet backstreet between the 2 houses has no pavement, and a pronounced camber. Both ways I would walk on the RHS of the road and felt comfortable doing so. I discovered that if I walked on the LHS of the road I felt like the camber was toppling me to the left. 

I concluded that my left leg is significantly shorter than my right. 

It is pretty obvious when I am cycling that I don't sit straight and upright on the bike. (And my saddles wear down one side.)






Or when trying to stand upright... That's why I was leaning on the side of this photo!


----------



## Sterlo (14 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am the same!
> 
> Many years ago my sister watched me walking away from her and told me that I "_walk like a woman_"! I asked what special way a woman walks, and she explained that she meant like female catwalk models - hip wiggling...
> 
> ...


You are therefore a female haggis and I claim my £5


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am the same!
> 
> Many years ago my sister watched me walking away from her and told me that I "_walk like a woman_"! I asked what special way a woman walks, and she explained that she meant like female catwalk models - hip wiggling...
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to run different length cranks. Someone I rode with years ago used to have to do that it was the only way he could be comfortable on the bike.


----------



## pawl (14 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Haggis tend to make a mess everywhere they go. Not very good eating either that's why there are so many of the buggers around.





Let’s ban the Haggis preservation society


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Let’s ban the Haggis preservation society


Nooooo


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> OK - so maybe the plural is Haggis or Haggises
> 
> but what is the name for a group of them??
> 
> ...


It should be a Scots word I think. I quite like the idea of a blether of haggis. They’re quite friendly creatures I think.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Sounds like you need to run different length cranks. Someone I rode with years ago used to have to do that it was the only way he could be comfortable on the bike.


I ended up doing that on one bike, purely by coincidence!

I spotted a problem when cleaning the bike...






(For those who can't work it out - it is a square taper left crank with a seriously dodgy crack in it. Imagine standing up and sprinting, only for the crank to snap!)

I looked around in my junk box and found an old crank and put that on. I felt more comfortable on the bike and investigated. Turned out that the original cranks were 175 mm and the replacement was 170 mm.

If I could afford it I would do the same on my other bikes, but I would use (otherwise) matching cranks - it looks odd to have ones that are very different.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I ended up doing that on one bike, purely by coincidence!
> 
> I spotted a problem when cleaning the bike...
> 
> ...


That’s a funny looking haggis! Oh, wait it’s a cycling forum innit.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I googled Beaver once.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Whoa!!! What do you mean a "haggis maker", you said they were real. You mean you weren't the expert I thought you were


Oh no these are real haggis and he sorts them into sizes and precooks them to make them customer ready. Up around the Neil Gunn monument is a favourite place for them but the hill is so steep few people are fit enough to catch them by the time they get up there.


----------



## GM (14 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Nonsense. A properly matured haggis is the food of the gods. You only get synthetic ones in supermarkets with no real taste.




I'm all in favour of trying local delicacies when ever I can. This time last year in Sydney I had a Kangaroo burger, and it was quite nice 





Dirk said:


> I googled Beaver once.





You mean this one?


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> I'm all in favour of trying local delicacies when ever I can. This time last year in Sydney I had a Kangaroo burger, and it was quite nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never had kangaroo but ostrich was quite nice tho' it never seemed to catch on.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)




----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Let’s ban the Haggis preservation society


What about these?





_"Wild haggis (taxonomic designation Haggisscoticus) is a creature of Scottish folklore, said to be native to the Scottish Highlands. It is further claimed that there are two varieties ofhaggis, one with longer left legs and the other with longer right legs."_


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It should be a Scots word I think. I quite like the idea of a blether of haggis. They’re quite friendly creatures I think.


They sought safe refuge north o'border and look what you've done to them. Hunted to the point of extinction!





Furthermore,
In his last book before his death, Hugh Trevor-Roper, the eminent historian, wrote that the kilt's inventor was a Quaker from Lancashire.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Never had kangaroo but ostrich was quite nice tho' it never seemed to catch on.


I had ostrich in Holland once. It was on the menu and I thought I really had to try it. A beefy flavour and texture.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2021)

Retirement, would you if you could??

Anyone who read that and then popped in here over the last two days has probably changed their mind.........


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I had ostrich in Holland once. It was on the menu and I thought I really had to try it. A beefy flavour and texture.


i remember there were a few investment scams where people were conned into investing in Ostrich Farms.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> i remember there were a few investment scams where people were conned into investing in Ostrich Farms.


They were indeed a scam mostly and the selling was very aggressive. A bit like the pyramid selling scam.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2021)

_*Okay, who let the very intense American guy into my house...?*_ 

Jeez - that made me jump!

I was just about to watch a Trump-bashing video when my sister rang, so I closed the lid of my laptop and started chatting. 20 minutes later _Mr Excitable USA_ shouted from behind me!  

It turned out that I had accidentally nudged my wireless mouse with my elbow, and that fired up the video again on YT! (I hadn't actually realised that I could restart the laptop with the lid closed, since the power button is hidden by the closed lid.)


----------



## pawl (14 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nooooo
> 
> 
> View attachment 568833





You actually eat cute little things like that.Shame on you.


----------



## pawl (14 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I had ostrich in Holland once. It was on the menu and I thought I really had to try it. A beefy flavour and texture.



Poor thing migrates to Holland then gets eaten by a visiting Brit


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Poor thing migrates to Holland then gets eaten by a visiting Brit


😂🤣😂


----------



## pawl (14 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> I'm all in favour of trying local delicacies when ever I can. This time last year in Sydney I had a Kangaroo burger, and it was quite nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I had one ,it was under cooked Hopped off the plate before I could get my nashers round it🦓


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> i remember there were a few investment scams where people were conned into investing in Ostrich Farms.


We'd one nearby, then early one morning one got out onto the "A" road beyond the trees. Got hit by a wagon before it got across the road.

Anyone know what UWSL does?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am the same!
> 
> Many years ago my sister watched me walking away from her and told me that I "_walk like a woman_"! I asked what special way a woman walks, and she explained that she meant like female catwalk models - hip wiggling...
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need the appropriate heel raiser and perhaps shoe inserts. My left leg is 0.5 >0.75cm shorter than my right. It took 62 years to discover this!!!

Initially I received some NHS treatment which significantly improved things. In January this year a friend who is podiatrist specialising in bio-mechanics said to me "You know you pronate on the bike?" I knew this when I walked but not cycling. Long story short she provided me with the correct heel raiser and inserts. The improvement is remarkable.

From a cycling perspective I've raised my saddle 1.5cm and moved it back 1cm. I now cycle upright and my tendency to veer to the right has disappeared. This is because my seat height was always a compromise which worked for both legs. The saddle was too low for the right leg meaning when I pushed hard the bike would veer right as I put slightly more power down on that side.

A heel raiser is definitely worth considering and a lot cheaper than new cranks.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> We'd one nearby, then early one morning one got out onto the "A" road beyond the trees. Got hit by a wagon before it got across the road.
> 
> Anyone know what UWSL does?
> View attachment 568901


Well Google suggests University of West Lothian..........which actually wouldn't surprise me given Tenkaykev's love of Bromptons and trains.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well Google suggests University of West Lothian..........which actually wouldn't surprise me given Tenkaykev's love of Bromptons and trains.


I get The National Women's Soccer League ( NWSL).
Is there something he's saying nowt abaht.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2021)

The company i worked for had special days like 4th July America independence day etc. One time they had Australia day and had Kangaroo on the menu. It looked vile, gray and nasty. I did not have any.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> I get The National Women's Soccer League ( NWSL).
> Is there something he's saying nowt abaht.


That’s odd, I’ve no idea where that came from 🤔


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The company i worked for had special days like 4th July America independence day etc. One time they had Australia day and had Kangaroo on the menu. It looked vile, gray and nasty. I did not have any.


Why not?


----------



## 12boy (14 Jan 2021)

Had my Moderna vaccine a little while ago. I felt sorry for the folks working this as they were outside in subfreezing temps with a 20+ wind. Got the shot through the drivers window. Very nice people. However, I had to wait 15 minutes for possible side effects before I was to leave. A few minutes after I left the radioactive chip injected with the "vaccine", so the gov't can track me, had the Broncos football game begin playing in my head. How weird was that....they only play at night. I'll get the second vaccine in a month, maybe I can substitute old Honor Blackman bikini clips for the Broncos since I don't follow sports, but do appreciate the lovely Ms Blackman.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Had my Moderna vaccine a little while ago. I felt sorry for the folks working this as they were outside in subfreezing temps with a 20+ wind. Got the shot through the drivers window. Very nice people. However, I had to wait 15 minutes for possible side effects before I was to leave. A few minutes after I left the radioactive chip injected with the "vaccine", so the gov't can track me, had the Broncos football game begin playing in my head. How weird was that....they only play at night. I'll get the second vaccine in a month, maybe I can substitute old Honor Blackman bikini clips for the Broncos since I don't follow sports, but do appreciate the lovely Ms Blackman.


Goldfinger or The Avengers?


----------



## Old jon (14 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> OK - so maybe the plural is Haggis or Haggises
> 
> but what is the name for a group of them??



A gait of haggis, or a stumble. West coast or east.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jan 2021)

Old jon said:


> A gait of haggis, or a stumble. West coast or east.


does it differ on clockwise and anti clockwise????

I need to know in case I meet any Americans


----------



## Old jon (14 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> does it differ on clockwise and anti clockwise????
> 
> I need to know in case I meet any Americans



Tell 'em to check the coriolis force before they try to shoot one.


----------



## GM (14 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The company i worked for had special days like 4th July America independence day etc. One time they had Australia day and had Kangaroo on the menu. It looked vile, gray and nasty. I did not have any.




You should have tried it, it's a bit like chicken / turkey and pork.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2021)

Forgot about Death in Paradise as I ended up watching an old Vera on ITV3. I’ll catch up on it tomorrow.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Forgot about Death in Paradise as I ended up watching an old Vera on ITV3. I’ll catch up on it tomorrow.


Can;t fault Vera

great series - no faffing about or cool stuff
gritty, northern and generally brilliant


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sounds like you need the appropriate heel raiser and perhaps shoe inserts. My left leg is 0.5 >0.75cm shorter than my right. It took 62 years to discover this!!!


I can see that an insert increasing the distance of the ball of my left foot from the pedal would help. The problem is that I have problems getting comfortable shoes. I finally found a pair that are comfortable but there isn't a lot of '_headroom_' for the front of the foot to be lifted.

I can also see that a left heel lift would help when walking or standing but I wouldn't have thought it would make much difference on the bike because ultimately it is the front of the foot that is fixed in place - the heel is free to rise or fall when it wants to round the pedal stroke. In fact, I deliberately lower my heels between the 10 o'clock and 2 o'clock positions when riding my singlespeed bike uphill to help me push the crank through the difficult 12 o'clock position.



PaulSB said:


> From a cycling perspective I've raised my saddle 1.5cm and moved it back 1cm. I now cycle upright and my tendency to veer to the right has disappeared. This is because my seat height was always a compromise which worked for both legs. The saddle was too low for the right leg meaning when I pushed hard the bike would veer right as I put slightly more power down on that side.


I can experiment with saddle height on most of my bikes but my best bike is the one that I do most of my long rides on and I messed up with that one... Despite knowing the risk of corrosion between my titanium seatpost and aluminium frame, I forget to put *Copaslip* on. I now have a permanently fixed saddle height on _that _bike!  (Fortunately, that height is pretty good for me, though I would have liked to have experimented by a few mm up/down.) I don't fancy risking destruction of the frame trying to loosen the post. It hasn't been moved for about 6 or 7 years so I don't think it will _safely _move no matter how hard I try.


----------



## dickyknees (14 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The company i worked for had special days like 4th July America independence day etc. One time they had Australia day and had Kangaroo on the menu. It looked vile, gray and nasty. I did not have any.


We had kangaroo steak in Australia, I thought it was lovely. 

Also had guanaco steak in Peru. Now that was nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2021)

dickyknees said:


> We had kangaroo steak in Australia, I thought it was lovely.
> 
> Also had guanaco steak in Peru. Now that was nice.


----------



## 12boy (14 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Goldfinger or The Avengers?
> I was thinking the glorious Emma Peel. Pussy Galore was no least dirty shirt, either.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jan 2021)

Well that gets images of Katie Hopkins and sausages out of my mind
(see other thread - just don't read tooo much or you mind may recoil)


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> I was thinking the glorious Emma Peel. Pussy Galore was no least dirty shirt, either.


Emma Peel has to be Diana Rigg who went on to get married in On Her Majesty's Secret Service. The only Bond Girl to get married.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Emma Peel has to be Diana Rigg who went on to get married in On Her Majesty's Secret Service. The only Bond Girl to get married.


IIRC... 


Spoiler



The marriage didn't last long!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> IIRC...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


the memories of the outfits have lasted FAR longer!!!!!




or so people have told me he said as a married man


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2021)

I watched _The Avengers_ just before my teens but my hormones were already kicking in. I remember noticing that Diana Rigg was very attractive but I was too young to think lustful thoughts at the time!


----------



## 12boy (15 Jan 2021)

Not to be a nitpicker but Ms Blackman was Emma before she did Pussy. Diana Rigg was gorgeous as well.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Not to be a nitpicker but Ms Blackman was Emma before she did Pussy. Diana Rigg was gorgeous as well.


Not to be a nitpicker about a nitpicker, but she actually played _Cathy Gale_!


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Not to be a nitpicker but Ms Blackman was Emma before she did Pussy. Diana Rigg was gorgeous as well.


And there's one scene where Steed receives a card from her, which hints at what she was working on at the time*. 

*The Bond movie.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2021)

Did you know that...
Wonder Woman as a mod-dressing, karate-chopping but non-superpowered feminist icon was directly modelled on Diana Riggs portrayal of Mrs. Peel in The Avengers.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I can see that an insert increasing the distance of the ball of my left foot from the pedal would help. The problem is that I have problems getting comfortable shoes. I finally found a pair that are comfortable but there isn't a lot of '_headroom_' for the front of the foot to be lifted.
> 
> I can also see that a left heel lift would help when walking or standing but I wouldn't have thought it would make much difference on the bike because ultimately it is the front of the foot that is fixed in place - the heel is free to rise or fall when it wants to round the pedal stroke. In fact, I deliberately lower my heels between the 10 o'clock and 2 o'clock positions when riding my singlespeed bike uphill to help me push the crank through the difficult 12 o'clock position.
> 
> ...



Perhaps I wasn't clear but the two items work independently of each other.

The heel raiser solves the leg length issue while the inserts, if needed, are to address pronation. Inserts don't raise the front of the foot as they finish just beyond the arch.

As for cycling don't ask me how it works with regard to cycling but it does 😄 I do the same with foot position on hills.

If I remember I'll ask my bio mechanical friend next time I see her.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

It's click and collect day today, so I get to go and fetch the shopping. Still, gets me out the house.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2021)

Morning all.
Feeling decidedly ropey today so hope things improve asap.
Still pitch black out there.......and its a cold one.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2021)

Morning. Long lie for me. Yesterday's slushy snow is still lying around and has frozen so no great desire to go out at the moment.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jan 2021)

Good morning peeps. Groundhog day again

A bit cold and frosty outside this morning. 

My second mug of tea is being sippedAnd enjoyed.

What to do today?

The jigsaw is progressing slowly, and I have to get back onto Amazon about my refund/re order.

Dog walking and virus dodging as per normal🐶

Maybe a session on the turbo if I can be bothered.

Carry on carrying on and drink more tea

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, shopping day today, I'll be heading for the supermarket shortly, then I'm down Coventry market.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Yay....it's Fish Friday! 
Taking doggie to Croyde beach for walkies this morning (3rd time this week), then off to Barnstaple for some shopping.
Will pick up lunch from the Pilton Fryer.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jan 2021)

Result. Just been on to Amazon and the nice Aussie woman I spoke to is refunding the £40.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, zero just now, forecast to peak at 2 degrees later. Like @Mo1959 the slushy snow from yesterday is still around and will now have frozen into something very difficult. Hopefully will soften again soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2021)

Morning. I am late it's cold so I stayed In bed. -1 here. And feeling very .

Stay safe folks


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2021)

Good morning. Clear blue skies, bright sun to follow though we have a very heavy frost. Looks damn cold out there.

About 1.00am I was woken by loud voices, very loud, from downstairs. Sounded just like the TV. Realising Mrs P was not in bed I guessed she couldn't sleep and was watching telly. The voices stopped, I turned over attempting sleep. Moments later the voices boomed louder. WTF!!!! 

Leaving the bedroom I saw the spare room door was shut. This means Mrs P couldn't sleep and went in there to read. Nothing unusual. 

More booming voices followed by weird sounds and music. Double WTF!!! Downstairs no lights on. Must be a fault on the telly? Nope telly definitely off. Silence. Another boom from direction of the telly. Treble WTF!!!!!

Behind the telly lives a Sonos speaker. This is booming. Weird!!! I'll fix it tomorrow. Switched it off and unplugged from wall. Noise stops.

Oh well back to bed. Quietly going upstairs I notice a chink of light under the spare room door. Popped my head round the door. Mrs P has the radio playing through her phone.

Me: "Do you realise that's playing through the Sonos?"

Mrs P: "Oh. I was just trying to fix my volume control. I thought Jacqui (next door) must have her TV on very loud."

😭😭😭

I returned to bed.

Long walk with Mrs P over the moors planned for later. If I don't mention her again you may reach your own conclusion.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Result. Just been on to Amazon and the nice Aussie woman I spoke to is refunding the £40.


I might have missed it but what is that for?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2021)

I went back to bed and managed to sleep.
I was in a deep sleep and dreamed that the lightbulb had exploded with a loud bang.
Gave me a real shock


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2021)

Nice sunrise this morning at Dirk towers.


----------



## GM (15 Jan 2021)

Morning all... Our Asda delivery has just been, it's all on the doorstep in bags, suppose I'll have to get up and sort it out. Frosty outside so my frozen raspberries should be ok.
More catch up TV today.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2021)

Is it bedtime yet? I’m bored and fed up of constant freezing conditions and icy surfaces. I think I would like to go to bed and wake up on 1st March!


----------



## gavroche (15 Jan 2021)

Bonjour. Meeting my son in the park for dog walking at 11am, social distancing of course and then a bit of shopping, enough to last a week. 
I was also planning on going for a ride but it is freezing out there and some frost on the ground so it may not happen.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks,
Just heading out for a walk in the sunshine 😃 Santa brought me a nice Down parks style jacket which is toasty warm, it has a hood, and that combined with my woolly hat are an excellent combination. 
Stay safe folks. 😷


----------



## Paulus (15 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I might have missed it but what is that for?


I ordered a bluetooth speaker on Sunday.
On Tuesday I got the email saying it was to be delivered today(tues).
later that day I got the email to say it had been delivered to the householder at 13.06.
No it hadn't.
We were in, and nobody knocked or rang the bell. The dog reacts well to somebody coming up the path, and there was no reaction from her at the time of said delivery. The package was not with the neighbours, or at the back by the bins.
So, either the driver delivered it to the wrong address,
The driver nicked it, or someone following the driver around nicked it. It never made my doorstep.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2021)

I ordered a fleece liner for my Barbour jacket last Thursday, with 48 hour delivery.
It's been sitting at the Royal Mail depot at Preston until last night. The tracking site now says it's at Gatwick as of 0740 this morning. 
I'm presuming it will be flown to Exeter and I'll get it in the next few days.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2021)

Time for a quick Forest Gump, then off to collect the shopping.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jan 2021)

No snow here and none at Connel east of Oban but a lorry was stuck on a bridge south of Crianlarich on the A82 due to snow last night. Temp currently 4.4C and dryish but high winds forecast.
The ferry seems to have broken down again so morning sailing cancelled. No reliability and time they got the new catamaran the local committee is trying for. There are still two boats building but surrounded by controversy with everyone blaming somebody else for delays in building.
Orkney also seems to have a problem in that the only current boat went aground on a sandbank at Stromness and damaged a propellor and the other boat is not due back from a refit for a few days yet.
Son in Taiwan has got himself transferred to an accommodation block for trainee police which is much better than the prison like conditions he started with. Should be out on Monday to start work.
Even the previous unsatisfactory accommodation would be an improvement over some hotels he encountered in various middle east countries he work in.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2021)

Has anyone else noticed how bad deliveries are at the moment. Emails saying X will be delivered, then after it hasn't been delivered another email saying they have a problem and can't deliver it, or it takes days for items to be despatched let alone delivered. Very annoyong.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2021)

Local forecast has changed. 
Very strange as it did say a max of 0°.
Its now saying 5° by 1300.
Personally I can't see that happening as its still bl**dy cold.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Has anyone else noticed how bad deliveries are at the moment. Emails saying X will be delivered, then after it hasn't been delivered another email saying they have a problem and can't deliver it, or it takes days for items to be despatched let alone delivered. Very annoyong.


On Tuesday morning we had an email your parcel will be delivered 16.00 to 17.00 then a short time later 20.05 to 21.05 . The parcel had already been delivered on Monday.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay....it's Fish Friday!
> Taking doggie to Croyde beach for walkies this morning (3rd time this week), then off to Barnstaple for some shopping.
> Will pick up lunch from the Pilton Fryer.


You ever check the name on the actual fryer(s) they use?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Has anyone else noticed how bad deliveries are at the moment. Emails saying X will be delivered, then after it hasn't been delivered another email saying they have a problem and can't deliver it, or it takes days for items to be despatched let alone delivered. Very annoyong.


I've seen the same delivery driver, take a photo of the entry system on the door, fill the card(s) in, then simply throw them in the nearest bin. Done more than once.

Carried nothing to the address, to deliver though.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2021)

Heading out for a walk shortly. Mrs P is now close to denying responsibility for early morning events in our house.......

🤔🤔

🤣🤣


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Heading out for a walk shortly. Mrs P is now close to denying responsibility for early morning events in our house.......
> 
> 🤔🤔
> 
> 🤣🤣


Any particular reason you can think of?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Heading out for a walk shortly. Mrs P is now close to denying responsibility for early morning events in our house.......
> 
> 🤔🤔
> 
> 🤣🤣




It must have been all your fault.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jan 2021)

Back from my walk in the ☀️ 
Meandered around the neighbourhood and listened to another episode of Pilgrim. Managed 10k today, I’ll take it easy tomorrow and then try a jog/walk on Sunday


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jan 2021)

Back from my walk in the . Still some very skating rink surfaces out there but it is gradually thawing.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jan 2021)

Out on the trike again today. With weather etc lucky if I get out once a week just now. Ice by the roadside and one sheet of ice across the road on a corner. My fingers were pretty cold again but otherwise not too bad. 
Had a notion to change the front tyres to Marathon Greenguard but cannot be bothered as where I cycle just now the most likely suspects for the fairy attack are not around [I hope]. Will change them before my next trip to mainland where bits of glass, thorns etc are more likely.
The resident buzzard was sitting on top of a passing place pole today and the only other bird seen was one heron flying to a better fishing spot.
Just as well I went shopping yesterday as the coop lorry is delayed again with unreliable ferry. The settlers will be in full panic buying mode by now.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Has anyone else noticed how bad deliveries are at the moment. Emails saying X will be delivered, then after it hasn't been delivered another email saying they have a problem and can't deliver it, or it takes days for items to be despatched let alone delivered. Very annoyong.


One of our local carriers was on the local FB page explaining why deliveries and emails etc do not always coincide. He said also that parcel numbers are very high and they can barely cope with the deliveries just now. Delays are not at our end but in a central depot somewhere and they cannot deliver parcels they have not got.
Royal Mail is as bad and a letter from here to Oban [22 road miles] goes to Glasgow and then back adding on 200 miles to distance travelled and often a couple of weeks in time. In fact if I sent a letter to my next door neighbour it would make the same journey. Madness caused by private enterprise more interested in money than service.


----------



## pawl (15 Jan 2021)

Thirty mins turbo Two thirty second planks.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It must have been all your fault.



Of course it. was all his fault, he is a man!


----------



## GM (15 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Thirty mins turbo *Two thirty second planks*.





I really must try harder not to think about work. I read that as 2.32m planks


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2021)

Fish and chips were excellent.
Settled in with a couple of bottles of Proper Job and a movie ....... Borat - Subsequent Moviefilm.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2021)

We had chicken strips and pita bread.

Going a bit dull nd over cast here now.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Any particular reason you can think of?





welsh dragon said:


> It must have been all your fault.



Can't imagine anything......


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2021)

An excellent walk today. 5.25 miles over ice, mud, fields and paths. Bumped in to several friends on the way. All exercising and filling their time. We see more people from the village when walking than at home.

I have a very good brew and two hot crumpets. In the fridge we have two identical jars containing homemade plum jam and homemade damson chutney, similar in colour.

Well........


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2021)

@PaulSB 
Sunday 24th.
Both Blackburn and Preston are on sky tv.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You ever check the name on the actual fryer(s) they use?


No, has it any relevance?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> No, has it any relevance?


Is it/are they Ford's?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> An excellent walk today. 5.25 miles over ice, mud, fields and paths. Bumped in to several friends on the way. All exercising and filling their time. We see more people from the village when walking than at home.
> 
> I have a very good brew and two hot crumpets. In the fridge we have two identical jars containing homemade plum jam and homemade damson chutney, similar in colour.
> 
> Well........


Always read the labels!!!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2021)

It's not very tempting round here but I haven't been out today so I will nip out to pick up a Metro later. If conditions are ok I will extend my walk to Lidl and pick up enough while it is quiet there to avoid me having to go in while it is busier at the weekend.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is it/are they Ford's?


Looked more like Vauxhalls.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2021)

The Cabin.

What a L.O.B. It's nothing more than Big Brother in a shed.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It's not very tempting round here but I haven't been out today so I will nip out to pick up a Metro later.


Ha - I got the last one!

It looks like a lot more people are back on the trains despite the stay-at-home message. Previously during the pandemic there were piles of Metros left every day.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ha - I got the last one!
> 
> It looks like a lot more people are back on the trains despite the stay-at-home message. Previously during the pandemic there were piles of Metros left every day.


Lucky you.
They stopped putting them out in Halifax and Bradford in April last year.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Lucky you.
> They stopped putting them out in Halifax and Bradford in April last year.


They stopped here too, but then they started again in September.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They stopped here too, but then they started again in September.


Last saw a copy, left on the train, in July.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Last saw a copy, left on the train, in July.


I carried on looking for a couple of weeks in the Spring after I last saw a copy at the station. After that I didn't bother again until I happened to spot one at the end of September so I am not sure exactly when they reappeared. They have been available as usual since then.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I carried on looking for a couple of weeks in the Spring after I last saw a copy at the station. After that I didn't bother again until I happened to spot one at the end of September so I am not sure exactly when they reappeared. They have been available as usual since then.


Maybe they're about to "disappear" again. There's certainly fewer on/using the trains. Half a carriage closed off either end for crew use. Guard can't go into the drivers cab at the rear at present.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2021)

Was going to go an early walk but we have had more snow. It's turned to rain now so will be horrible to walk in.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2021)

Morning all.
We had a yellow warning for snow today but I doubt that's going to happen as we have heavy rain which set for the day AND most of next week also.
Looks like another day of sport on tv .


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2021)

Good morning people. very  this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, lashing rain earlier but now drying up and the temp has soared to 5 degrees.
Will head off to the supermarket shortly.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2021)

Morning. Very damp herw to say the least.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

About a centimetre of snow here in Poshshire.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Meh.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Very damp herw to say the least.
> 
> Stay safe folks


I have now read that 6 times and just realised what you were saying.
I thought "herw" must be a welsh word for crap weather.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2021)

Someone on Faceache put this pic up of a snowman near Pitlochry.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Someone on Faceache put this pic up of a snowman near Pitlochry.
> 
> View attachment 569127


That is very good.


----------



## Paulus (16 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow groundhoggers.
It showed overnight, but the rain has now washed it all away.
I may go to the market later for some of the bakery stalls homemade sausage rolls, pasty and pork pie. I am in need of some comfort food.
Other than that it will be another day of jigsaw, domestics and sport on the radio/tv.
Stay safe everyone .


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2021)

The parcel I'm expecting (ordered on 8th January- with 48 hour delivery) is due to be delivered today.
I know that time seems to drag in lockdown, but that's just taking the pish.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jan 2021)

High winds and light rain with outside temp 7.7C. Looks like a very high tide but not been down the street to see if any flooding. Some new sea defences were put along part of the street to try to stop wave action getting as far as the shops. High tide will still get over the street by simply going under the roadway and rising anyway so not sure how effective these will be.
First ferry off cancelled as they are frightened to tie alongside the pier at Craignure in bad weather in case it collapses. Argyll & Bute council are the owners but have done no real maintenance on it for years and last year some bits fell off after a ferry came in. I noticed on my last trip that a crew member had a camera to record coming alongside in case they were blamed for damage.


----------



## GM (16 Jan 2021)

Morning all... We had a yellow snow warning...Don't eat yellow snow!

What we did have was a pathetic dusting of snow, which has now gone. Might brighten up a bit later, shall go for a walk then.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2021)

Well, my '48 hr' parcel turned up at last.
Could have done with the polar fleece liner for my jacket last week.
The sun's out today and it's 11°C.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jan 2021)

Did the shopping then headed out on my bike for the first time in a week. Main roads ok but I could see that some of the lanes still had plenty of melting snow and ice. Lots of snow still evident on the Pentlands, looking dramatic against a dark sky. Just did a couple of hours, sticking to main roads fortunately quiet. 6 degrees but felt colder in a strong wind. Nice to be out.


----------



## gavroche (16 Jan 2021)

Weather is good now although a bit dull so I washed my winter bike and because it is cleaned now, I didn't want to get it dirty again so went on the turbo instead. At least, some exercise was still done.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2021)

I posted elsewhere that I have just found out my crappy memory may be due to the damage caused by carbon monoxide poisoning in the early 2000s. I linked to a post I made in 2010 in which I have just noticed that I had already mentioned that my crappy memory may be due to the damage caused by carbon monoxide poisoning in the early 2000s...  



Dirk said:


> The parcel I'm expecting (ordered on 8th January- with 48 hour delivery) is due to be delivered today.
> I know that time seems to drag in lockdown, but that's just taking the pish.


I was checking my Amazon account just now and there were messages saying that the diaries that I ordered for my family before Christmas may have been lost in the post. Checking with the family now before claiming a refund...

And... The cryptic crossword book that I ordered nearly a month ago was supposed to have been despatched on December 20th, but no sign of that. I'm chasing that one up too...


----------



## Paulus (16 Jan 2021)

MrsP was told about a tv program called A discovery of witches. It's set in Oxford, and is a bit of a fantasy story about Witches and Vampires. We have watched the first couple of episodes and it looks promising. There is a series 2, and series 3 in the making. It's on Sky 1.
I get it through Now TV as I have bought an entertainment pass for £9.99 a month.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2021)

Lockdown boredom has hit.
Off to bed for an early night now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jan 2021)

Just watched, online of course, the opening concert from this year’s Celtic Connections festival. Very enjoyable indeed. We bought a pass for the whole series, £30 for 3 weeks of concerts, not a bad deal . Plus we’ve started watching series 2 of The Bridge so that’s our evening viewing sorted for the next few weeks.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Lockdown boredom has hit.
> Off to bed for an early night now.


You'll be up and out early for a walk in the morning then, I take.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just watched, online of course, the opening concert from this year’s Celtic Connections festival. Very enjoyable indeed. We bought a pass for the whole series, £30 for 3 weeks of concerts, not a bad deal . Plus we’ve started watching series 2 of *The Bridge *so that’s our evening viewing sorted for the next few weeks.


Forth or Tay?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2021)

I have square eyes. Just worked my way through the first 4 episodes of The Serpent. Excellent. Much better than I was expecting.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2021)

Who said that men can't multitask? I just did the washing up and washed my feet at the same time. Admittedly, it wasn't done _deliberately_... 

I took the plug from the sink and suddenly noticed that my feet were getting wet! Whoever had done the pipework below the sink hadn't tightened it up properly. Either that, or it had somehow loosened itself over the years... 

The main plastic waste pipe had pulled free. When I reinserted it there was no resistance as I slid one pipe inside the connecting piece and it took a full turn of the big plastic nut to tighten the joint. I checked and all of the others were loose too. I reckon whoever put it together must have got distracted before finishing the job. Either that or they were too stupid/incompetent to realise that tightening was required!


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Who said that men can't multitask? I just did the washing up and washed my feet at the same time. Admittedly, it wasn't done _deliberately_...
> 
> I took the plug from the sink and suddenly noticed that my feet were getting wet! Whoever had done the pipework below the sink hadn't tightened it up properly. Either that, or it had somehow loosened itself over the years...
> 
> The main plastic waste pipe had pulled free. When I reinserted it there was no resistance as I slid one pipe inside the connecting piece and it took a full turn of the big plastic nut to tighten the joint. I checked and all of the others were loose too. I reckon whoever put it together must have got distracted before finishing the job. Either that or they were too stupid/incompetent to realise that tightening was required!


Plastic "push fit" fittings have made the job too easy. Some seem to think they're all the same.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2021)

Morning. Really must make the effort to get out the door soon even if it's just a walk. Yesterday was one of the laziest days I have ever had in some time  Sadly, it is looking like it could be slippy underfoot. Had hoped for a little jog but might just have to walk......carefully.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2021)

That was pretty horrendous. Should have worn the Iceclaws. Much icier than I was expecting. Almost down twice so it was a slow jog with a few walks on the really bad sections. 

Off for a nice steep in the bath now then have breakfast. Hopefully the temperature will rise later and melt things a bit.


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, I've had an E-mail from my car insurers,Hastings Direct, telling me I can get a reduction in my premium if I'm doing less mileage than usual, I shall have a look at that later, though I won't use the link in the E-mail.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Different day, same sh1t.
Doggie walking.
Lunch.
Dossing.
Bed.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2021)

Morning. Dry here, but looks like either rain or snow is on the horizon.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2021)

Good morning everyone. Skies are full of fluffy white cloud, no breeze and the sun is appearing. 4⁰C. Meeting a cycle buddy at 9.30.

Yesterday was absolute shoot. Felt very down and did nothing other than a short walk. Bed at 9.30 and didn't wake till 7.40 this morning. Feeling much better.

Catch you all later. 🙂


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

Been up for a while. Already taken the dog for a walk round the village and enjoyed a quiet puff on my pipe. Now relaxing with a hot Clooney's.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2021)

The excitement of the day.......I have just bought a pair of slippers on eBay


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I've had an E-mail from my car insurers,Hastings Direct, telling me I can get a reduction in my premium if I'm doing less mileage than usual, I shall have a look at that later, though I won't use the link in the E-mail.



Well I've had a rumage round on the Hastings Direct website and I can save the whopping sum of £1-68p a month.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2021)

Just been reading a recipe for slow cooked chicken.
This last sentence sounds a bit drastic 

Stir some salt and pepper into the butter and push the butter under the skin. Put the bay leaf in the cavity of the chicken* and sit on top of the onion and carrot*.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, I've had an E-mail from my car insurers,Hastings Direct, telling me I can get a reduction in my premium if I'm doing less mileage than usual, I shall have a look at that later, though I won't use the link in the E-mail.


I am with Hastings (at the present) and got an automatic reduction this year, not a lot but acceptable.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Different day, same sh1t.
> Doggie walking.
> ...


I had a work colleague that openly told me he was only allowed sex on a Sunday morning.
Can't you fit that somewhere in your list


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2021)

Good morning gentle folk.
Dry here with no rain forecast till tomorrow BUT then its in for the week.
A decent sleep last night. That neck pain sh*t came back on Friday and this time stayed so I got, literally, no sleep Friday night or yesterday. I made up for it last night.....got up for a pee at 0700 and went back till 08.30.....lovely.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, dull and breezy, 4 degrees. Our respite from freezing temperatures isn’t set to last, looks like they will be back with us by Thursday. Will have to get out on my bike the next few days while I can.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The excitement of the day.......I have just bought a pair of slippers on eBay


You should go and have lie down in a darkened room . Will you be able to cope with anticipation, the excitement of the parcel arriving. Then realising you have the wrong b......y size.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jan 2021)

Just reading about an 11 month old Texel ram that sold in Lanark last year for £367,000 
The most expensive sheep in the world they reckon.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Jan 2021)

Huh

It's all right for you lot dossing about

we have the grandkids round - they stayed here last night

never mind - we can just rebuild he house when they have gone


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The excitement of the day.......I have just bought a pair of slippers on eBay



I will have to go and buy a new electric tooth brush during the week, I've had the old one about 15 years and it now needs charging every other day, Have you seen the price of some of these things!  I've been looking at them online this morning, far too much excitement for a Sunday morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I will have to go and buy a new electric tooth brush during the week, I've had the old one about 15 years and it now needs charging every other day, Have you seen the price of some of these things!  I've been looking at them online this morning, far too much excitement for a Sunday morning.


I got a cheapo from Amazon that I’ve been using for about a year now. Probably not as good as the fancy Oral B ones but it does the job. Might get a better one if it gives up the ghost at some point.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Electric-Toothbrush-Optional-Rechargeable-30-Days-Use/dp/B07YBBQ4FW/ref=sr_1_56_mod_primary_lightning_deal?crid=1EL11U3EHSQMY&dchild=1&keywords=electric+toothbrush&qid=1610879922&sbo=Tc8eqSFhUl4VwMzbE4fw%2Fw%3D%3D&smid=A1GOL3V7HA6LYV&sprefix=Electeic+toothbrush%2Caps%2C194&sr=8-56


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I got a cheapo from Amazon that I’ve been using for about a year now. Probably not as good as the fancy Oral B ones but it does the job. Might get a better one if it gives up the ghost at some point.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Electric-Toothbrush-Optional-Rechargeable-30-Days-Use/dp/B07YBBQ4FW/ref=sr_1_56_mod_primary_lightning_deal?crid=1EL11U3EHSQMY&dchild=1&keywords=electric+toothbrush&qid=1610879922&sbo=Tc8eqSFhUl4VwMzbE4fw%2Fw%3D%3D&smid=A1GOL3V7HA6LYV&sprefix=Electeic+toothbrush%2Caps%2C194&sr=8-56




That looks good, some of the ones I was looking at were over £200, ridicules price for a tooth brush.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> That looks good, some of the ones I was looking at were over £200, ridicules price for a tooth brush.


Only thing is it has a usb lead for charging rather than electric plug like the dearer ones. I just pop it into the back of the computer overnight. Charge lasts probably 10 to 14 days I think.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Only thing is it has a usb lead for charging rather than electric plug like the dearer ones. I just pop it into the back of the computer overnight. Charge lasts probably 10 to 14 days I think.


I got one from a door to door salesman.
Cost me 5 quid and the same head cleans your teeth, cleans the wax out of your ears, cleans the gunge between your toes and you can use it as an enema. Battery only lasts 7 days but hey, for a fiver


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I got a cheapo from Amazon that I’ve been using for about a year now. Probably not as good as the fancy Oral B ones but it does the job. Might get a better one if it gives up the ghost at some point.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Electric-Toothbrush-Optional-Rechargeable-30-Days-Use/dp/B07YBBQ4FW/ref=sr_1_56_mod_primary_lightning_deal?crid=1EL11U3EHSQMY&dchild=1&keywords=electric+toothbrush&qid=1610879922&sbo=Tc8eqSFhUl4VwMzbE4fw%2Fw%3D%3D&smid=A1GOL3V7HA6LYV&sprefix=Electeic+toothbrush%2Caps%2C194&sr=8-56




They are practically identical to the ones that come on sale from time to time at Lidl / Aldi. I've had one for a few years and it's very good indeed.
The prices of the Oral B / Philips toothbrushes are laughable. They're always on offer at a "Bargain" price. There's another "gotcha" in that the toothbrush heads are designed so that only the expensive branded ones fit the body of the toothbrush.
A lot of the extra whistles and bells are just a novelty, I've seen one that uses Bluetooth to talk to an app on your phone so it can analyse how effectively you are brushing your teeth ( according to their parameters ).
I'm quite familiar with electric motors / electronics and I've dismantled a few electric toothbrushes out of curiosity. They basically consist of an ultrasonic motor / vibrator which causes the brush head to vibrate at a range of high frequencies, usually around the 44khz range. There's a timer chip and on some models a pressure sensor to tell you if you are brushing too hard ( it's not as if you wouldn't already know that yourself )
So that's all they do, be they twenty quid or two hundred quid, they just vibrate at a high frequency for a set period of time.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just been reading a recipe for slow cooked chicken.
> This last sentence sounds a bit drastic
> 
> Stir some salt and pepper into the butter and push the butter under the skin. Put the bay leaf in the cavity of the chicken* and sit on top of the onion and carrot*.


How big is your slow cooker?

Does the recipe call for a small or large carrot.


----------



## pawl (17 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I got one from a door to door salesman.
> Cost me 5 quid and the same head cleans your teeth, cleans the wax out of your ears, cleans the gunge between your toes and you can use it as an enema. Battery only lasts 7 days but hey, for a fiver




Bet it’s useful for cleaning your bike chain as well.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Bet it’s useful for cleaning your bike chain as well.


I'll bet he never thought about that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jan 2021)

Just got back from my first run of the year. I took advantage of the brilliant sunshine and above freezing temperatures to head out for an exploratory jog. I walked the first K and then took it very steadily for 3K and finished with an easy walk as a warm down. I was dressed up to the nines, woolly hat, gloves, merino buff thermal long sleeved running top and trackies, plus my Berghaus "Extrem" running jacket that has stood me in good stead over the years. 
After the first K I had to start disrobing, the sun felt wonderful and warm as there was no wind to speak of. First went the gloves, followed by the wooly hat and then the buff. No twinges, which is a bonus, plus my chest felt ok after my recent bout of the Lurgy.
Onwards and upwards! Hopefully I'll get some measure of running fitness back quite quickly, then @Mo1959 will have to start looking over her shoulder 😉


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Bet it’s useful for cleaning your bike chain as well.


That’s actually quite a good idea! If the existing one is still working when I fancy a change I might try it.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Onwards and upwards! Hopefully I'll get some measure of running fitness back quite quickly, then @Mo1959 will have to start looking over her shoulder 😉


I find it hard enough looking where I am going, never mind looking over my shoulder!


----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2021)

Took doggie for a walk at Broadsands.
It's usually pretty quiet down there.
Car park was as busy as it is on a Bank Holiday in August.
Surprising number of 'local' cars on London plates.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Bet it’s useful for cleaning your bike chain as well.



No, he would would want a separate one for that, would not want to use in on his chain, after it has been in his mouth


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Took doggie for a walk at Broadsands.
> It's usually pretty quiet down there.
> Car park was as busy as it is on a Bank Holiday in August.
> Surprising number of 'local' cars on London plates.
> ...



A lot of those vehicles aren't socially distanced


----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A lot of those vehicles aren't socially distanced


There seemed to be a lot of people meeting up with their mates.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jan 2021)

Good afternoon everyone. 
Dog walking done early as it was a nice bright start to the day. 
Our daughter did a drive by to collect her birthday present and drop her old ish smart telly off. 

I am now watching the Spurs game. 

Another groundhog day in paradise.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Took doggie for a walk at Broadsands.
> It's usually pretty quiet down there.
> Car park was as busy as it is on a Bank Holiday in August.
> Surprising number of 'local' cars on London plates.
> ...


Weekend car parking has been like that around here for months now. All of our usual walks are now no-go zones due to the numbers of people. Mostly I’m trying to avoid walking at the weekend altogether now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jan 2021)

Had an enjoyable 25 mile ride into Midlothian this morning, wintry but sunny. Away from the city the roads were quiet and mostly ice-free. Quite a few cyclists out, a few pedestrians, a few horse riders. All good.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> Dog walking done early as it was a nice bright start to the day.
> Our daughter did a drive by to collect her birthday present and drop her old ish smart telly off.
> 
> ...


I watched the Rangers game.
Now watching a film I recorded.
If I find Spurs are losing I will switch over .


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> You should go and have lie down in a darkened room . Will you be able to cope with anticipation, the excitement of the parcel arriving. Then *realising you have the wrong b......y size*.


Thanks, you've reminded me I had bibshorts delivered last week and haven't tried them on yet.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I watched the Rangers game.
> Now watching a film I recorded.
> If I find Spurs are losing I will switch over .


Something gives me the impression that you do not like Spurs


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2021)

Excitement of the day for us is, the braised beef we were going to have yesterday but didn't because the beef hadn't defrosted yet. With roasted carrots and roast potatoes.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I watched the Rangers game.
> Now watching a film I recorded.
> If I find Spurs are losing I will switch over .


Well - according to another thread

Spurs players have been banned from owning dogs

apparently the RSPCA has found they are incapable of holding onto a lead

so you should be able to change over anytime


----------



## rustybolts (17 Jan 2021)

Numbnuts ?


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> No, he would would want a separate one for that, would not want to use in on his chain, after it has been in his mouth


But if he did his ears first he wouldn't need to wax his chain.......



Sorry.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Numbnuts ?


No ........it wasn't cold on the bike today


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Took doggie for a walk at Broadsands.
> It's usually pretty quiet down there.
> Car park was as busy as it is on a Bank Holiday in August.
> Surprising number of 'local' cars on London plates.
> ...



We were up the memorial park this afternoon, just the other side of Coventry, it was rammed, but it has been every time we've been there since the first lockdown. Its about the best place I've come across to take the wheelchair in Coventry, the best alternatives are outside of Coventry.


----------



## 12boy (17 Jan 2021)

Drove 300 miles on Fri to Littleton Colorado in about 4 hours only stopping for gas and a whiz. Our interstate hwy speed limit is 80 mph and with the 40 mph tailwind I found myself hitting 90 from time to time, if I wasn't paying attention . My youngest son set up my new tablet but insisted on a Firefox browser instead of Google which I am getting used to. Saturday I drove back, stopping at the eldest son's place to see the new grandson, who is mighty cute. Those same tailwinds were headwinds now so the return was much slower. Good to be home.
Hoping to get some exercise today, maybe a ride, which would be very nice and definitely some core and stretching. Didn't feel that well for the last few days, which could have been the Covid vaccine on Thursday. Just a general malaise and aching, and of course, a sore arm from the shot. Second one in 28 days from the first.
Hasta luego...


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Something gives me the impression that you do not like Spurs


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2021)

Such sad news 😢 Not that many miles from here.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-55697904


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2021)

Braised beef, roast carrots, green beans, mashed potatoes


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2021)

Roast pork, jacket potatoes and mixed veg for us tonight.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The excitement of the day.......I have just bought a pair of slippers on eBay


That is nearly as bad as getting "an old ladies shopping trolley".


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> That is nearly as bad as getting "an old ladies shopping trolley".


Mo got one of those last week


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Numbnuts ?


Screenman?


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> That is nearly as bad as getting "an old ladies shopping trolley".



I don't know how to set up a Poll on the forum, if I did I think there should be one where we can all vote as to what style of slippers @Mo1959 has ordered.

I'll go for a silk Turkish style slipper in a subtle tartan. Anyone else care to hazard a guess?


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2021)

I may be in deep do do......


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I don't know how to set up a Poll on the forum, if I did I think there should be one where we can all vote as to what style of slippers @Mo1959 has ordered.
> 
> I'll go for a silk Turkish style slipper in a subtle tartan. Anyone else care to hazard a guess?


We used to sell nice sheepskin ones from Bristol Chamois. very comfortable and stylish.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jan 2021)




----------



## oldwheels (17 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mo got one of those last week


Oh dear.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I don't know how to set up a Poll on the forum, if I did I think there should be one where we can all vote as to what style of slippers @Mo1959 has ordered.
> 
> I'll go for a silk Turkish style slipper in a subtle tartan. Anyone else care to hazard a guess?


I meant "Ali Baba" style, with the twirly bit at the front


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 569412


Not far off! I like toasty feet


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I don't know how to set up a Poll on the forum, if I did I think there should be one where we can all vote as to what style of slippers @Mo1959 has ordered.
> 
> I'll go for a silk Turkish style slipper in a subtle tartan. Anyone else care to hazard a guess?


Pink fluffy ones with pom poms on the front.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2021)

So we need a recap here......

@welsh dragon - bloomers
@Drago - Y-fronts
@Mo1959 - slippers
What's next?


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So we need a recap here......
> 
> @welsh dragon - bloomers
> @Drago - Y-fronts
> ...


Numbnuts? No, don’t go there! 

Still no sightings today or Screenman either? 

Must admit, I have the odd day when I can’t be bothered with too much screen time. 

I am watching Countryfile then going to get back into The Serpent. Watched 4 last night. Might manage the other 4 tonight. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Numbnuts? No, don’t go there!
> 
> Still no sightings today or Screenman either?
> 
> ...


MrsP has decided to watch Prancing on ice, so I am plugged into the sounds app listening to Johnny Walkers sounds of the 70's.
We will watch the current episode of the Serpent later.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2021)

Looks like we are on for lots of rain according to Countryfile.


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> That is nearly as bad as getting "an old ladies shopping trolley".



I've got a shopping trolley in the shed, a most useful bit of kit, before we had the car we used it every week to do the shopping.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like we are on for lots of rain according to Countryfile.


Yep, Tuesday/Wednesday look awful here. Lots of snow for Tuesday night. 😭


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Jan 2021)

I use a shopping trolley - but I borrow it from Tesco for £1 and get the pound back

are you the person who let a Quality Save one down the black path at the back of out house
my 4 year old grandson was very interested in it - kept saying ASDA

I mean - worry -he really should be referring to it as 'The ASDA' by now - it is a cultural imperative

OK - I know I don't , but I am plastic and his Grand is a proper Wool - but his house has purple bins so he has no excuse

(people from less cultured parts of the World may need to do some research to understand this

Google is your friend - or the Echo - but don't take it too seriously - it is printed in the Far East (OK pretty far down the East Lancs Road)

Maybe that last glass of wine was a mistake??????


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I may be in deep do do......


Don’t worry we’re all behind you, ............... a very long way behind you.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Don’t worry we’re all behind you, ............... a very long way behind you.


You mean, as in Paul who?


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I've got a shopping trolley in the shed, a most useful bit of kit, before we had the car we used it every week to do the shopping.


I will confess to having one as well. When I go to Oban I take it in the car and transfer all shopping to it for carting from car to house when I get home. One trip does it as my walking is not too good. Not been over since lockdown and goodness knows when I can go back.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2021)

MrsD bought a Sabichi shopping trolley at the start of last years lockdown as we were walking to the shops a lot more than previously.
She always railed against getting an 'old dears' shopper, but thought the Sabichi was 'cool'.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I may be in deep do do......


You didn't dig deep enough?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> MrsD bought a Sabichi shopping trolley at the start of last years lockdown as we were walking to the shops a lot more than previously.
> She always railed against getting an 'old dears' shopper, but thought the Sabichi was 'cool'.
> View attachment 569453




Mm mm. Nope. Not cool.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks, you've reminded me I had bibshorts delivered last week and haven't tried them on yet.


Last year I bought some bibshorts in a Planet X sale . I checked the size chart they were described as race fit ,I thought I better get the XXL . When they arrived I was so pleased. THEY WERE FAR TOO BIG .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Last year I bought some bibshorts in a Planet X sale . I checked the size chart they were described as race fit ,I thought I better get the XXL . When they arrived I was so pleased. THEY WERE FAR TOO BIG .


Funnily enough I do not think that would apply to me


----------



## GM (17 Jan 2021)

Just finished watch the last episode of Spiral, brilliant as usual. Finished The Serpent last week and only two more episodes of The Crown to go, then I'll be looking for some more thrillers. I've become a proper telly addict.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> MrsD bought a Sabichi shopping trolley at the start of last years lockdown as we were walking to the shops a lot more than previously.
> She always railed against getting an 'old dears' shopper, but thought the Sabichi was 'cool'.
> View attachment 569453


Errr - what is wrong with a trailer behind a bike - or ebike????
I'm sure one of those kids ones could be adapted with a hammer and pair of pliers - maybe a hacksaw


----------



## 12boy (17 Jan 2021)

Went for my ride, the first since the 8th. Hard work but fun except part of the path goes through a dog park where I encountered a huge great Dane who kept lunging and growling, while ignoring her owner's ineffective bleating. I like dogs generally, but think being mauled by a dog is unpleasant. Had I a Tazer I would have liked to use it...not on the dog but rather the fool who owns her. As Captain Call said in Lonesome Dove..."I can't abide rudeness in a man" ( or woman) just before pistol whipping the offender.
Be well and safe and don't take umbrage like me.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Went for my ride, the first since the 8th. Hard work but fun except part of the path goes through a dog park where I encountered a huge great Dane who kept lunging and growling, while ignoring her owner's ineffective bleating. I like dogs generally, but think being mauled by a dog is unpleasant. Had I a Tazer I would have liked to use it...not on the dog but rather the fool who owns her. As Captain Call said in Lonesome Dove..."I can't abide rudeness in a man" ( or woman) just before pistol whipping the offender.
> Be well and safe and don't take umbrage like me.


What you need is one of these!




Free if coming from an old appliance.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Finished The Serpent last week a


Just finished it just now. Excellent. 

Off to bed for a browse on the ipad and play a few games before trying to sleep.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just finished it just now. Excellent.
> 
> Off to bed for a browse on the ipad and play a few games before trying to* sleep.*


No chance
You'll be up and out early as usual.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> No chance
> You'll be up and out early as usual.


Not sure. I can hear the rain, but it’s still not shifted the hard packed snow on the pavements. Hoping it might melt a bit more overnight.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure. I can hear the rain, but it’s still not shifted the hard packed snow on the pavements. Hoping it might melt a bit more overnight.


All but gone here. A few cold nights and we'll have another leave the road, where it crosses the river.

Might not be as lucky as the one yesterday. Hit a tree, stopping a 50 foot fall.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

Usual reason, "clear" road and freezing temperatures. They forget there's a chance of ice, at the lowest point of the road.

Not the first, nor the last. Just getting more commonplace in recent years.


----------



## GM (17 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just finished it just now. Excellent.
> 
> Off to bed for a browse on the ipad and play a few games before trying to sleep.




That's exactly what I'm doing. Just finished watching the snooker, glad that young lad won. Nite nite.


----------



## 12boy (18 Jan 2021)

Classic 33 what is that?


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Classic 33 what is that?


Piezo ignition unit, found on many gas appliances.

Delivers a shock that can hurt a bit.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing. Just finished watching the snooker, glad that young lad won. Nite nite.


I was hoping Higgins might do it since he's getting on a bit, plus he's Scots of course. Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2021)

Well this a disappointment. My new Assos bib shorts arrived last week and I tried them on yesterday for fit. Perfect. Beautifully cut and made. Excellent pad and only one seam running vertically through the centre of the garment on the outside of the pad. I'm unhappy though, gutted in fact as I had thought there would be other bonuses, at that price you'd expect it. I don't look like this............


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well this a disappointment. My new Assos bib shorts arrived last week and I tried them on yesterday for fit. Perfect. Beautifully cut and made. Excellent pad and only one seam running vertically through the centre of the garment on the outside of the pad. I'm unhappy though, gutted in fact as I had thought there would be other bonuses, at that price you'd expect it. I don't look like this............
> 
> View attachment 569472


You might have.........40 years ago!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2021)

Shaking off his disappointment it's time to say Good Morning folks. Pretty good sleep though would have liked longer. Weather looks good so guess what I'm meeting a buddy at 9.30.

I'll be test riding the the new bibs under my bib longs which don't have a pad. If all is good I'll order a second pair, perhaps two more as the sale price is excellent - buying a third pair is the equivalent of them being free if I'd paid full price for the other two pairs. I've worn Assos for 20+ years and wouldn't change even though the price is eyewatering. Before retiring, five years ago, I bought two pairs which now need replacing, hadn't realised how badly till I compared the new ones. Those were £97 a pair so it's cost me £20/year averaging two rides a week. Can't complain at that and I should get another winter out of both pairs under bib longs.

Other news? Our Covid-19 numbers are rocketing again.  Early December - 2000, by Christmas - 200, late December - 1200, early January - 400, today reported at 1622. Just seems to be spike, after spike.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You might have.........40 years ago!


Sadly not............or at least it's too long ago for me to remember...................I've just had to check my FB bio to work out if I've been retired four years or five!!!!!!


----------



## Paulus (18 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Here we go again

It's dark outside and I've no inclination to get out of bed.

But, the dog will be walked and then I will settle down to catch up with Spiral, I am 4 episodes behind.

I am hoping to get out for an hour on the bike later. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

Up even earlier than usual. I was desperate to point Percy at the porcelain, and couldn't hang one. Once i was up, that was it, so at 10 to 6 was having an early leg workout.

And being Monday, its washing day. Alrrady have a load going in the machine, cos if I get it done quickly theres time for a ride in the pm. I reckon 2 loads of dark and one of whites today.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, dry and cold this morning, I might have a bimble later.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, another quiet day in prospect.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2021)

Fed up teetering about on ice. I am getting less and less confident of my footing the older I get so just walked up to the top of the town and back down again on the safer pavements. I see reports coming in on people skidding on the roads again this morning. Strangely, it seemed to get slightly milder just as I was nearly home so maybe it will lift and be safer for a better walk later.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Shopping this morning, can't decide whether to go to Ilfracombe or Barnstaple LIDL.
Could do with dropping into the caravan storage to check it out and pick up a couple of things.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2021)

Morning. 3 deg and feels like 1. Dry at the moment but we had spits and spots during the night. Lots more to come though I think.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 3 deg and feels like 1. Dry at the moment but we had spits and spots during the night. Lots more to come though I think.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


According to the Countryfile forecast, you are going to get it bad for a few days!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> According to the Countryfile forecast, you are going to get it bad for a few days!



Nothing unusual there then 

Where's me flippers gone


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Nothing unusual there then
> 
> Where's me flippers gone



There you go!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> There you go!
> View attachment 569479




I love it


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I love it


I see it's even wearing bloomers! Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see it's even wearing bloomers! Lol




They look a bit tight


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, dry and cold this morning, I might have a bimble later.


My bimble yesterday more of a bimble lite a plodding 35.5 miles , weather was good for middle of January, sunny light breeze and a balmy 9 degrees. First ride in 2 weeks due to weather ,family commitments and general lack of get up and go .What is it with some cyclists, the suns out I must go out in shorts and a summer top, saw one yesterday. 
Moan time. What lock down . In the spring lockdown 2 main roads I cross over I could have closed my eyes and just carried on , not yesterday. Also the car parks to the National Trust visitor centre at Dunstable Downs were closed , yesterday it was full and the overflow carpark was nearly full.Now I’ve started ,a popular cyclist cafe was operating a hatch service which was encouraging quite a gathering including one group of 4 standing in a close huddle . Then further on ,a group of 4 cyclists 2 wearing the club jersey. I feel better now.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> My bimble yesterday more of a bimble lite a plodding 35.5 miles , weather was good for middle of January, sunny light breeze and a balmy 9 degrees. First ride in 2 weeks due to weather ,family commitments and general lack of get up and go .What is it with some cyclists, the suns out I must go out in shorts and a summer top, saw one yesterday.
> Moan time. What lock down . In the spring lockdown 2 main roads I cross over I could have closed my eyes and just carried on , not yesterday. Also the car parks to the National Trust visitor centre at Dunstable Downs were closed , yesterday it was full and the overflow carpark was nearly full.Now I’ve started ,a popular cyclist cafe was operating a hatch service which was encouraging quite a gathering including one group of 4 standing in a close huddle . Then further on ,a group of 4 cyclists 2 wearing the club jersey. I feel better now.


9 degrees would be so good. Bit longer to wait on these sort of temperatures up here I think.

Totally agree that this "lockdown" has a totally different feel to it. Almost a token gesture rather than a real effort.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> MrsD bought a Sabichi shopping trolley at the start of last years lockdown as we were walking to the shops a lot more than previously.
> She always railed against getting an 'old dears' shopper, but thought the Sabichi was 'cool'.
> View attachment 569453


Most people here with trollies have big 4WD ones for ferry travel. The pick up trucks of the trolley world.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Last year I bought some bibshorts in a Planet X sale . I checked the size chart they were described as race fit ,I thought I better get the XXL . When they arrived I was so pleased. THEY WERE FAR TOO BIG .


Have said before.....I don't get on with bib shorts. I don't like them and didn't feel any advantage. I find my Endura Pro "waist" shorts very comfy.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jan 2021)

Sunshine and heavy showers seem to be on today but mild at 4.5C at the back of the house. 
Supposed to be getting a parcel delivered today by DPD. Aye right. They don't do Monday deliveries generally as that is a very early boat. If it does come it will be a strange driver as Menzies sacked all the ones that have been coming for a while and knew the area. New ones probably have lower wages and longer hours.
I notice the holiday house opposite seems to be occupied. Unless an essential worker this is illegal but probably only advisory. Anyone here has to come from a higher level area as we currently are the lowest in Scotland and probably coming from England.
Cold weather forecast to start tomorrow but not wet so may get out for a run even if my fingers freeze.


----------



## rustybolts (18 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see it's even wearing bloomers! Lol


I think she is a female , look at those alluring eyes and the lack of a Drago's "percy at the porcelain " bulge.


----------



## GM (18 Jan 2021)

Morning all... This came up on my FB a year ago today, seems to have flown past...


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2021)

Hello the house !!!
What a sleep. 
Was in bed and zonked out before 21.30....... had my 06.30 pee, back to bed and slept till 08.30.
Promised rain has not arrived.
I have sat watching tv.........very rarely watch day time tv. Rip Off Britain was interesting, some of those scams are very scary.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> There you go!
> View attachment 569479


"Teggie" or The Afanc.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2021)

It has started to rain here. That's the forecast for the next few days.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2021)

That time again. I have to drop Mr WD's prescripton off at the quacks. A month goes so fast these days.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jan 2021)

Good morning gentle folk,

The sun is shining so I'm heading out for a walk before the rain arrives. It looks like we have a few days of atrocious weather on the way. Mrs Tenkay will be mounting the turbo for a tour of Cheltenham. I was due to get my bloods done next week but as it's just a regular monitoring test I think it wise to give it a miss. I was due a telephone consultation with the specialist to discuss the results but there's really little point without any up to date results so I'll cancel that too.

We recently made a discovery about our "Smart" TV. Previously we would set our Humax box to record any program that we wanted to watch, that way we could Fast Forward through the ads if it was on a commercial channel. We stumbled upon the "My5" app on the TV and saw that it had the next episode of the Susan Calman campervan tour so decided to watch it there. We discovered that it automatically skipped all the adverts and jumped to the start of the next section. When we watched "The Last Leg" on "All 4" we noticed that it just showed a couple of ads before skipping to the next section. That's quite an improvement on having to fast forward the ads.
Update: back from my walk, 12K and two episodes of "Pilgrim" on Audible. The new school that is being constructed around the corner is coming along famously. It's odd that a piece of land that looks quite small when it is bare seems a lot larger once buildings start to go up.

Have a peaceful day folks.


----------



## GM (18 Jan 2021)

Just been for a walk / run with 🐶 over the park, all I can say is the going is soft.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jan 2021)

Back from another little loop into Midlothian, 5 degrees and mostly sunny. Been using my Thorn Nomad fitted with studded Schwalbe Marathon Winters. Slow and not much fun but at least I don’t have to worry about ice.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2021)

I better try a walk I suppose. Not sure what the trail will be like now. Probably still bits of hard packed snow in places and mud in the sections that have melted so not sure what footwear to put on.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2021)

We have very fine rain


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2021)

We actually have a bit of sun! 

Still no numbnuts or screenman?


----------



## pawl (18 Jan 2021)

First ride since 22 Dec Knackered Now for a cheese and ham toastie


----------



## pawl (18 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It has started to rain here. That's the forecast for the next few days.




Forecast is the same here for the next few days ☔️☔️☔️


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2021)

C**p here with the very fine rain. Looks more like mist than rain.

No idea what we are having to eat yet. As usual Mr WD got up late, so a late lunch will be had whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2021)

I have bimbled this morning, 50 miles, only my second ride of the year and my first ride of any distance, my short route out to Hatton, then the long scenic route back. A cold grey morning with a stiff breeze. It was slow and hard but an enjoyable mornings cycling, only slightly spoilt by a puncture, I noticed they were starting to cut the hedges on Holly Lane Balsall Common when I rode down it on the way out, and avoided it on the way back, and there were several lanes that had had their hedges cut. I'd just ridden through the outskirts of Henley In Arden and I noticed the front tyre had gone soft, I'd just turned toward Hockley Heath and it went down completely so I recon I've picked up a thorn, I'll find out when I patch the tube.So it was nice to get out, but I'll have to start doing it more often.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> C**p here with the very fine rain. Looks more like mist than rain.
> 
> No idea what we are having to eat yet. As usual Mr WD got up late, so a late lunch will be had whatever it turns out to be.


My brunch was chips with ham. Rolled the chips in slices of ham.
May not sound much but good for me.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have very fine rain


Yep, I've heard Welsh rain can be very fine. Lancashire has pretty damn good rain as well.😉


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have very fine rain


You're sounding like Trump.
"We have rain, we have the best rain - very fine rain."


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> You're sounding like Trump.
> "We have rain, we have the best rain - very fine rain."




The best and greatest on the whole earth


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2021)

I am a broken man. Rode 50 miles yesterday and 53 this morning. Too much, the body isn't ready for back to back rides.......yet. Middle of shoulders aches and the quads are complaining.

On the bright side we did a decent flat distance through quiet lanes which are a lot cleaner after all the rain. Stopped at a favourite bakery for coffee and hot sausage roll. Disaster!!! The sausage rolls weren't ready!!! ☹️ "Oh no" I hear you say but fear not I've discovered they do the most wonderful cheese and ham mini quiche. 😋😋


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am a broken man. Rode 50 miles yesterday and 53 this morning. Too much, the body isn't ready for back to back rides.......yet. Middle of shoulders aches and the quads are complaining.
> 
> On the bright side we did a decent flat distance through quiet lanes which are a lot cleaner after all the rain. Stopped at a favourite bakery for coffee and hot sausage roll. Disaster!!! The sausage rolls weren't ready!!! ☹ "Oh no" I hear you say but fear not I've discovered they do the most wonderful cheese and ham mini quiche. 😋😋



Todays 50 miles was my first ride at that distance since 22 December and only my second ride of this year, I'm expecting to be very stiff tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Todays 50 miles was my first ride at that distance since 22 December and only my second ride of this year, I'm expecting to be very stiff tomorrow.


Well I hope not but you're probably right. I expected to be tired but not to hurt.

Cancelled my cardio class for tonight.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am a broken man. Rode 50 miles yesterday and 53 this morning. Too much, the body isn't ready for back to back rides.......yet. Middle of shoulders aches and the quads are complaining.
> 
> On the bright side we did a decent flat distance through quiet lanes which are a lot cleaner after all the rain.* Stopped at a favourite bakery for coffee and hot sausage roll.* Disaster!!! The sausage rolls weren't ready!!! ☹ "Oh no" I hear you say but fear not I've discovered they do the most wonderful cheese and ham mini quiche. 😋😋



Steady, the Covid Stasi will be after you for having a picnic, and, I hope you did not go more than 7 miles from home  I promise I will not copy a link into "the other place"


----------



## 12boy (18 Jan 2021)

Hope that numbnnuts, screenman and Monkers are ok. You three please phone home!
Cool today and breezy with snow possible. Not bad for Jan. A ride should be in order. I will stick with studded tires for the nonce. Always wanted to use nonce in a sentence. Good to have achievable goals. And big fat flakes are wafting down.
I read an interesting article from the NY Times indicating the Moderna and Pfizer vaccines are very effective. It was heartening to read a positive spin. Felt a little goofy for a couple of days after my first vaccine, but that seems to be gone now. Next one is Feb 11. Never liked restaurants so much, especially corporate chain ones, but now I do hanker after going to my faves every so often.
Be well and happy.


----------



## dickyknees (18 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Forecast is the same here for the next few days ☔☔☔


Doesn’t look good with the amount of rain forecast.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2021)

OK I'll ask. @12boy can you tell us what "nonce" means in American?

FYI in English slang Gary Glitter would be a nonce!!! 🤔😂😂


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Steady, the Covid Stasi will be after you for having a picnic, and, I hope you did not go more than 7 miles from home  I promise I will not copy a link into "the other place"


Of course not! Had a very experienced buddy with me so all bases covered on the search and rescue front.

Food is essential to avoid bonking and calling out the search and rescue 😄


----------



## Sterlo (18 Jan 2021)

Chapeaux to Dave R & PaulSB. First ride of the year yesterday, managed a measly 10 miles, seemed to be struggling. It's only when I slowed down freewheeling down hill I knew I had a problem. The front wheel was very stiff and hardly turning so needs a bit of fettling, thought it might be the brakes as I've just bled the discs but they seem okay so I think it might need some new bearings


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2021)

Dogs, eh?

https://mol.im/a/9159467


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2021)

Here's another one at it...


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2021)

Ooh. Look at all that rain for tomorrow. And snow forecast for Scotland


----------



## GM (18 Jan 2021)

I've got the biggest smile on my face, just got a text message I've got my covid jab on Friday afternoon


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Here's another one at it...



When MrsD broke her ankle a couple of years ago, our Jack Russell took one look at her and started pestering me to take her for a walk.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2021)

Mrs P said I should go on Twitter. I now have a Twitter account. God knows what I do with that. 🤔


----------



## 12boy (18 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK I'll ask. @12boy can you tell us what "nonce" means in American?
> 
> FYI in English slang Gary Glitter would be a nonce!!! 🤔😂😂
> 
> ...


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Per usual with you guys, a perfectly innocent word or phrase from me is semi obscene.


We're good at that there English language here, for some strange reason.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2021)

You couldn't make this up. Mark Drakeford Wales first minister is keeping back hundreds of thousands of doses of vaccine so that they don't hav


PaulSB said:


> Mrs P said I should go on Twitter. I now have a Twitter account. God knows what I do with that. 🤔




Don't go on Twitter. It's even worse than here


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P said I should go on Twitter. I now have a Twitter account. God knows what I do with that. 🤔


Our son set it up for MrsD some time ago. She soon got rid of it. The words pain and arse come to mind.
Edit
Was it twitter? Or some other site. I will double check.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2021)

Morning gang.
Got up for my nightly pee at 05.30, decided I was awake so stayed up.
Done the usual tidy up stuff and now sat in conservatory.
It is piddling down and its in for some days.
Looks bad in Yorkshire with sandbags being handed out. Your heart goes out to those people that get flooded. There was a woman on TV yesterday that had been flooded 12 times in 12 years.......house is worthless so she is stuck there.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
It's dark and windy, no, Drago is not here, outside at the moment. It's the edge of storm Christophe or whatever this one is called. The rain is scheduled for later.

An early dog walk followed by more domestics and a turbo session. 

Sounds familiar? 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2021)

Well its 07.20.......I have been up 2 hours and have gone tired. Think I will try going back to bed.
Stay safe folk.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Hey ho, what to do today?
My diary is empty.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2021)

Good morning everyone.  Guess what? It's pouring with rain.

I guess there will be local flooding as the fields are already saturated - water laying on the surface everywhere, not pools but just sat there. The local streams and small rivers have been fluctuating from flooded to full and very fast for a couple of weeks. No danger to us I'm pleased to say as having one's house flooded is unimaginable.

I will mooch about today. Ironing to do, Mrs P cleaned downstairs yesterday so I'll whizz round upstairs later. Going to be imaginative about tea, my turn to cook, not much in so I'll need to imagine what we're going to have.

Exciting. Eh?

@Dave7 have a look at your boiler thread.


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, stiff with a sore hip this morning, housework day today, the cause of yesterdays puncture was a pair of thorns.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P said I should go on Twitter. I now have a Twitter account. God knows what I do with that. 🤔


I haven’t got a Twitter


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone.  Guess what? It's pouring with rain.
> 
> I guess there will be local flooding as the fields are already saturated - water laying on the surface everywhere, not pools but just sat there. The local streams and small rivers have been fluctuating from flooded to full and very fast for a couple of weeks. No danger to us I'm pleased to say as having one's house flooded is unimaginable.
> 
> ...


We’re due torrential rain over the next few days. That will delay the building of the new housing development on the outskirts of Wimborne. I expected them to be building the houses on stilts as the site is so close to the river and has flooded on occasion.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, dry and 3 degrees. Will get out on the bike again as the next two days don’t look very appealing.
We’ve now gained 15 mins of morning daylight since the start of the month, starting to notice the difference. But as my MIL never ceases to remind me, when the days brighten the cold tightens !


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I haven’t got a Twitter


Frankie Howerd got it right, Twitter ye not.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2021)

Morning. Pouring down here and blowing a hoolie. I see trains between Shrewsbury and Mach have been cancelled due to flooding. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## rustybolts (19 Jan 2021)

Mo is either walking /running on the ice or is she still asleep ?


----------



## dickyknees (19 Jan 2021)

Bore da pawb. 

It has stopped raining and had a fleeting ray of sunshine which lasted all of thirty seconds. 

More rain forecast to start in the next couple of hours.


----------



## GM (19 Jan 2021)

Morning all...Just had a telephone GP call 10 minutes earlier than expected.

Meeting up with our daughter this morning for a walk before the rain starts. Frustrating as walking is the only exercise I'm allowed to do, no cycling, rowing machine or weights. I'll be glad when the NHS gets back to normal, be patient the GP told me.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Mo is either walking /running on the ice or is she still asleep ?


I think she has bravely entered into dialogue on the subject of Council Tax rises, elsewhere, in regions best avoided


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jan 2021)

Dry and frosty. My bin lid is frozen and goodness knows what will happen when the bin lorry comes round to collect the recycling bins not lifted yesterday which are still out in the street. Cannot go out for an hour or two until the roads thaw a bit. Temp has risen to 0.5C but not enough to clear any icy roads.


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2021)

Its blowing a gale and raining pretty hard. Debating whether to wait for a lull and nip out on the bike, or give it up and do some decorating instead.


----------



## pawl (19 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We’re due torrential rain over the next few days. That will delay the building of the new housing development on the outskirts of Wimborne. I expected them to be building the houses on stilts as the site is so close to the river and has flooded on occasion.




Bakewell Derbyshire.A few years back a row of houses we’re built beside the river Looked an idyllic position until the first named storm arrived Resulted in the properties being flooded


----------



## pawl (19 Jan 2021)

Just looked out of the window Something I have not seen in the thirty years I have lived here.A grey squirrel nosing round the bird feeders


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, stiff with a sore hip this morning, housework day today, the cause of yesterdays puncture was a pair of thorns.


I’m puzzled, how can an encounter with two heavy touring bikes give you punctures .


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I’m puzzled, how can an encounter with two heavy touring bikes give you punctures .



They were hedge cutting yesterday.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> They were hedge cutting yesterday.


A few years ago I was cycling along a lane strewn with hedge cuttings , round the next bend was the hedge cutting tractor, stationary with a puncture in one of rear wheels  It made my day.


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> A few years ago I was cycling along a lane strewn with hedge cuttings , round the next bend was the hedge cutting tractor, stationary with a puncture in one of rear wheels  It made my day.



 I'm sorry, I'd been laughing as I rode past. Some of the lanes round here can be a nightmare this time of year with the hedge cutting that goes on.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2021)

Treated myself to proper breakfast today. Three scrambled eggs, three slices of toasted sourdough - two hot buttered with homemade marmalade. Piping hot coffee. 😋

Makes a change from gruel with a spoon of yoghurt and honey. 😄


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jan 2021)

Headed out earlier in a fine drizzle. We wanted to get a walk in before the forecast deluge. The rain cleared and the sun came out so we had a quite pleasant amble. Although the route of our local walks can be a bit "samey", I make a point of trying to see things that I've not noticed before, It can be a bit of an eye opener, the patterns and manufacturers of cast iron drain covers, the detail on Post Boxes etc. There's a Telecoms conduit cover around the corner that bears the legend " Plymouth University" . How it made it's way to a suburb of Poole is a mystery. 
Speaking of Post Boxes, It's a one kilometre walk from our house to the parade of shops in Broadstone. There are two postboxes en route, the compact type that are mounted on a sturdy pole. I noticed a few weeks ago that one of them was no longer there and assumed that it was probably superfluous. A few days later there was a sign on the post reporting that the Post Box had been stolen overnight.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Headed out earlier in a fine drizzle. We wanted to get a walk in before the forecast deluge. The rain cleared and the sun came out so we had a quite pleasant amble. Although the route of our local walks can be a bit "samey", I make a point of trying to see things that I've not noticed before, It can be a bit of an eye opener, the patterns and manufacturers of cast iron drain covers, the detail on Post Boxes etc. There's a Telecoms conduit cover around the corner that bears the legend " Plymouth University" . How it made it's way to a suburb of Poole is a mystery.
> Speaking of Post Boxes, It's a one kilometre walk from our house to the parade of shops in Broadstone. There are two postboxes en route, the compact type that are mounted on a sturdy pole. I noticed a few weeks ago that one of them was no longer there and assumed that it was probably superfluous. A few days later there was a sign on the post reporting that the Post Box had been stolen overnight.


£1,000 upwards for one of those small post boxes, if you want one. 
Head to 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...esting-geographs.215788/page-274#post-6209620
for some other things to spot/keep an eye open for.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> £1,000 upwards for one of those small post boxes, if you want one.
> Head to
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...esting-geographs.215788/page-274#post-6209620
> for some other things to spot/keep an eye open for.



Time to put my battery powered angle grinder on charge...😉


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Time to put my battery powered angle grinder on charge...😉


Just make certain it's empty beforehand,
_"If any person receives any mail bag, or any postal packet or any chattel or money or valuable security, the stealing, taking, embezzling or secreting of which amounts to a felony under this Act, knowing it to have been so feloniously stolen, taken, embezzled or secreted, and to have been sent, or to have been intended to be sent, by post, he shall be guilty of felony and be liable to the same punishment as if he had himself stolen, taken, embezzled or secreted it, and may be proceeded against and convicted whether the principal offender has or has not been previously convicted or is or is not amenable to justice."_

Post Office Act 1953
https://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/Eliz2/1-2/36/crossheading/general-offences/enacted


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> A few years ago I was cycling along a lane strewn with hedge cuttings , round the next bend was the hedge cutting tractor, stationary with a puncture in one of rear wheels  *It made my day.*



I trust you stopped and offered the use of your puncture outfit and pump?


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Headed out earlier in a fine drizzle. We wanted to get a walk in before the forecast deluge. The rain cleared and the sun came out so we had a quite pleasant amble. Although the route of our local walks can be a bit "samey", I make a point of trying to see things that I've not noticed before, It can be a bit of an eye opener, the patterns and manufacturers of cast iron drain covers, the detail on Post Boxes etc. There's a Telecoms conduit cover around the corner that bears the legend " Plymouth University" . How it made it's way to a suburb of Poole is a mystery.
> Speaking of Post Boxes, It's a one kilometre walk from our house to the parade of shops in Broadstone. There are two postboxes en route, the compact type that are mounted on a sturdy pole. I noticed a few weeks ago that one of them was no longer there and assumed that it was probably superfluous. A few days later there was a sign on the post reporting that the Post Box had been stolen overnight.



Same here today, we managed our daily walk, whilst it was just rain lightly, steady downpour now.

We have a small "repertoire" of walks in our local area, which we have been using during the various restrictions. Some years ago, after a TIA, Mrs @BoldonLad suffered from Anxiety, especially when out of the house. One of the therapies suggested (and which worked), was similar to what you suggest, ie, just notice the little points of interest as you walk, slow down and take notice.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Just looked out of the window Something I have not seen in the thirty years I have lived here.A grey squirrel nosing round the bird feeders


Try living here....we are inundated with the little grey rats.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2021)

As stated......I went back to bed about 07.45ish. Fell into a deep sleep and woke with a headache, feeling crap.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Try living here....we are inundated with the little grey rats.




Horrible things. They chewed through next doors electricity cable and they didn't have any water. They had to get an electrician in to fix it.

Todays lunch will be chicken. No idea what else, or how we will cook it, but def chicken as long as it has thawed out that it.

I am waiting for an email from my garage to book my car in for its service and MOT.

And I have to do my car insurance as well. That can be done on the website.


----------



## pawl (19 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Try living here....we are inundated with the little grey rats.



My comment cannot repeat what I said .Mrs P said it’s lovely Haven’t contradict her as she probably won’t give me my fish finger sandwich😖😖


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jan 2021)

A wintry 30 mile loop into Midlothian this morning, 3 degrees, damp and very gloomy. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2021)

9 deg and feeling like 3.

The wind has died down and the rain has stopped for now.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Horrible things. *They chewed through next doors electricity cable and they didn't have any water. They had to get an electrician in to fix it.*
> 
> Todays lunch will be chicken. No idea what else, or how we will cook it, but def chicken as long as it has thawed out that it.
> 
> ...



Oh so many opportunities........


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2021)

Dived out for a quick two mile walk when the ran stopped. It's now raining again.

I too noticed a new thing on today's walk, one I must have done a 500 times in the 38 years we've been here.

Our village is built on the Leeds Liverpool canal. Our cottage is perhaps 500 metres from the canal. At this point the canal cuts across a hillside which slopes towards a small valley bottom where the river Lostock flows. Now I've seen all these features many times but today I joined them up.

Above the canal many streams drain off the fields directly into the canal. There is a large stream which has carved a deep valley as it courses down to the Lostock under the canal. At this point there is a drop in the canal side which allows excess water to overflow into this stream and then down to the Lostock.

Simple and so clever. Today we would put in several million ££££s of culverts and huge concrete pipes.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Horrible things. They chewed through next doors electricity cable and they didn't have any water. They had to get an electrician in to fix it.


When we had a tourer the guy next to us went somewhere for a few days and left the roof light open. They got in and did so much damage it was written off.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2021)

Just watched "What Would Sophia Lauren Do?" on Netflix. A charming, heart warming 30 minute documentary. Excellent.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Try living here....we are inundated with the little grey rats.


There are no squirrels on Mull despite Calmac telling people it was a good place to see them. There was a proposal a few years ago to introduce reds. RSPB nearly had a seizure. Seemed a good idea to me.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jan 2021)

Just back for a nice run on the trike. Seemed harder work than usual despite no wind. Very little traffic. The resident buzzard was perched on an electricity pole today. Overcast so no low sun problems.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Jan 2021)

Checked the Met Office this morning and it promised rain all day

which was strange because the weather radar said there was none anywhere near
anyway - didn't go out because I didn't want to get wet
still no rain for hours
then the radar showed loads of clouds coming in
then they disappeared - suddenly
by which time it had started raining - and still is

annoying as I could have gone out for a couple of hours first thing - but didn't because the weather forecast said rain


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> *Horrible things. They chewed through next doors electricity cable and they didn't have any water. They had to get an electrician in to fix it.*
> 
> Todays lunch will be chicken. No idea what else, or how we will cook it, but def chicken as long as it has thawed out that it.
> 
> ...


Thought you had no "next door" neighbours, as there is no next door.

Water through the electric cables, which the squirrels chewed through, leaving them with no water. This loss of water was remedied by an electrician.

I presume they get the electric through the water pipes?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Thought you had no "next door" neighbours, as there is no next door.
> 
> Water through the electric cables, which the squirrels chewed through, leaving them with no water. This loss of water was remedied by an electrician.
> 
> I presume they get the electric through the water pipes?




We have 1.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have 1.


Next door neighbour?


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> There are no squirrels on Mull despite Calmac telling people it was a good place to see them. There was a proposal a few years ago to introduce reds. RSPB nearly had a seizure. Seemed a good idea to me.


There are reds on Brownsea Island, charming little things. I saw a program several years ago where the greys were being systematically culled and the reds reintroduced, I'm not sure if that was in the Borders or thereabouts.


----------



## 12boy (19 Jan 2021)

So far we've lost Monkers, Numbnuts, Screenman and now Mo. Does that seem right to you?
As I said last week on Thursday last I had my Moderna vaccine. Felt a little off and a sore arm but nothing major. However, and I mention this because so many here grapple with sleeplessness in one form or another, since the shot I find I can sleep a lot more. 6 hours a night was pretty good, but now it is approaching 8. I still wake up but can go back to sleep. Wondering if this will continue and if others find the same.
Your weather sounds fairly brutal with rain and flooding. Is this normal for your winters? We usually have a couple of weeks in Jan or Feb where the highs are -18C and the lows -30C. This has not happened yet and perhaps it won't.
There are some things that are done for this...exterior faucets are sealed 12-18 inches inside the house, and an interior one or two are set to drip a bit to keep the pipes from freezing. Further north there are outdoor plugs at motels so the block heaters people put in their cars will make it easier to start them. Still, that is nothing compared to flooding. 
Off for a ride in a bit but I'll tank up first with a big greasy breakfast, including Marmite!
Be well and safe. I hope our missing regulars are ok.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> the greys were being systematically culled and the reds reintroduced, I'm not sure if that was in the Borders or thereabouts.


I think they’ve been doing that around Aberdeen. Seems to be working.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Our village is built on the Leeds Liverpool canal. Our cottage is perhaps 500 metres from the canal. At this point the canal cuts across a hillside which slopes towards a small valley bottom where the river Lostock flows. Now I've seen all these features many times but today I joined them up.
> 
> Above the canal many streams drain off the fields directly into the canal. There is a large stream which has carved a deep valley as it courses down to the Lostock under the canal. At this point there is a drop in the canal side which allows excess water to overflow into this stream and then down to the Lostock.
> 
> Simple and so clever. Today we would put in several million ££££s of culverts and huge concrete pipes.


That's very similar to the steep-sided Calder Valley. The Rochdale canal is parallel to and above the river Calder. _*What could possibly go wrong...?*_


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> So far we've lost* Monkers, Numbnuts, Screenman and now Mo*. Does that seem right to you?
> As I said last week on Thursday last I had my Moderna vaccine. Felt a little off and a sore arm but nothing major. However, and I mention this because so many here grapple with sleeplessness in one form or another, since the shot I find I can sleep a lot more. 6 hours a night was pretty good, but now it is approaching 8. I still wake up but can go back to sleep. Wondering if this will continue and if others find the same.
> Your weather sounds fairly brutal with rain and flooding. Is this normal for your winters? We usually have a couple of weeks in Jan or Feb where the highs are -18C and the lows -30C. This has not happened yet and perhaps it won't.
> There are some things that are done for this...exterior faucets are sealed 12-18 inches inside the house, and an interior one or two are set to drip a bit to keep the pipes from freezing. Further north there are outdoor plugs at motels so the block heaters people put in their cars will make it easier to start them. Still, that is nothing compared to flooding.
> ...



I am sure I have seen posts from @screenman and @Mo1959 , in the serious/boring* parts of the forum, haven't seen anything from @monkers and @numbnuts for a while.

* delete as appropriate


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Next door neighbour?




Yes


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2021)

Mo is probably having a lie down


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2021)

I don't know if this is real but I hope it is


View: https://twitter.com/Airwaysfoodie/status/1351259262551470090?s=09


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2021)

All hunkered up, awaiting the colder weather, I'm assuming.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> So far we've lost Monkers, Numbnuts, Screenman and now Mo. Does that seem right to you?
> As I said last week on Thursday last I had my Moderna vaccine. Felt a little off and a sore arm but nothing major. However, and I mention this because so many here grapple with sleeplessness in one form or another, since the shot I find I can sleep a lot more. 6 hours a night was pretty good, but now it is approaching 8. I still wake up but can go back to sleep. Wondering if this will continue and if others find the same.
> Your weather sounds fairly brutal with rain and flooding. Is this normal for your winters? We usually have a couple of weeks in Jan or Feb where the highs are -18C and the lows -30C. This has not happened yet and perhaps it won't.
> There are some things that are done for this...exterior faucets are sealed 12-18 inches inside the house, and an interior one or two are set to drip a bit to keep the pipes from freezing. Further north there are outdoor plugs at motels so the block heaters people put in their cars will make it easier to start them. Still, that is nothing compared to flooding.
> ...


I know @screenman and @Mo1959 are around. I think @monkers comes and goes as pleases her plus she had some bad news last time she posted. Not sure what @numbnuts is up to. I'm sure they all appreciate knowing we wonder where they are.

On the vaccine thing, yes I know several people who have reported a slight reaction. A sore arm and feeling a bit off plus a bad headache but after 24 hours everything is OK. If it helps sleep can I have a double dose please???

The flooding is becoming more of a norm. In my view there are two prime causes global warming/climate change and land development. For me climate change and global warming is definitely happening. There are many ways I notice this but two are key in my mind. As a child growing up winters were mainly cold, dry and often with a lot of snow and frost. Only yesterday my wife and I talked about how we never see icicles these days. Even 20 years ago we could get enough snow in the village to mean we couldn't get out easily. Today winter is warm and very wet with flooding all too common. The other thing I've noticed is professionally. I worked in horticulture all my life, very simply plants, there are many, which were only considered hardy enough to grow in the south-west are very happy growing all over England up to the Scottish border. The flooding, again my view, is a combination of the increased rainfall and the huge amount of development which has taken place in and around floodplains. Basically if you build on a floodplain, concrete it over what will the result be? Floods. Simple.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2021)

Bananas grown in Scotland.
https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/12429745.pensioners-plant-goes-bananas/


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2021)

Psssst.........wanna buy a house? Prime riverside location.....................this image was taken in the Ribble Valley just outside Whalley!!!!! Near the A59 arches for those who know the area.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bananas grown in Scotland.
> https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/12429745.pensioners-plant-goes-bananas/


That would be in Fife I suppose 😀


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2021)

2016 was a bit snowy.......this is one of our local climbs. Sheephouse Lane. Closed


----------



## 12boy (19 Jan 2021)

About the concrete thing...dry stream beds in the southwest are called arroyos, and are known for being extremely dangerous when thunderstorms cause flash flooding.. in Albuquerque New Mexico and also in Los Angeles are huge concrete "riverbeds" designed to handle those flash floods. Mighty ugly, too.
It always seems so odd to me that as far north as you are you so warm. In many ways snow is easier for me to deal with than rain.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Psssst.........wanna buy a house? Prime riverside location.....................this image was taken in the Ribble Valley just outside Whalley!!!!! Near the A59 arches for those who know the area.
> 
> View attachment 569735


That's not too bad. Our council sold a piece of land, site of a former mine and pumping station, with planning permission.

Shafts from the pumping station goes down over 300 feet. Meaning the ground isn't suitable for building on. Local planning department turned down the application.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2021)

2009 was the last time we had a longish winter as far as I can recall. This is all round my village.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> About the concrete thing...dry stream beds in the southwest are called arroyos, and are known for being extremely dangerous when thunderstorms cause flash flooding.. in Albuquerque New Mexico and also in Los Angeles are huge concrete "riverbeds" designed to handle those flash floods. Mighty ugly, too.
> It always seems so odd to me that as far north as you are you so warm. In many ways snow is easier for me to deal with than rain.



I remember seeing those concrete rivers around LA. I'd rather have snow than rain, it's a lot more fun!!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> About the concrete thing...dry stream beds in the southwest are called arroyos, and are known for being extremely dangerous when thunderstorms cause flash flooding.. in Albuquerque New Mexico and also in Los Angeles are huge concrete "riverbeds" designed to handle those flash floods. Mighty ugly, too.
> It always seems so odd to me that as far north as you are you so warm. In many ways snow is easier for me to deal with than rain.


We've the Gulf Stream to thank for being warmer this far north.

https://phys.org/news/2019-08-gulf-stream-seas-hotter-florida.html

As for houses flooding, permitting building on what have been flood plains for decades, money made by allowing the developments, means it'll continue.

We'd a local engineering workshop that was built with flooding in mind. No electrics coming up to the machinery, all built on purpose built raised concrete plinths. All movement, when flooded, was via boards.

There's houses on the site now, built below the normal level of the river.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> About the concrete thing...dry stream beds in the southwest are called arroyos, and are known for being extremely dangerous when thunderstorms cause flash flooding.. in Albuquerque New Mexico and also in Los Angeles are huge concrete "riverbeds" designed to handle those flash floods. Mighty ugly, too.


They had that kind of thing in hillside villages above Benidorm on the Costa Blanca in Spain, where I used to go for an annual cycling holiday. I remember reading that an outdoor market had been set up in one of those dried up beds in the village of Finestrat... *THIS* was the tragic outcome! 



12boy said:


> It always seems so odd to me that as far north as you are you so warm. In many ways snow is easier for me to deal with than rain.


It is because of the warmth we get from the Gulf Stream. Without that we would probably have winters as cold as Russia or Canada!

PS Beaten by @classic33 while I was typing!


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2021)

Numbnuts is on tour with Rick Wakeman and Trevor Rabin.


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2021)

1st!

I have risen!

Im nacked. Search and rescue callout overnight, Ive had about 90 minutes sleep. Feel tired and shaky so ince mini D is walked to achool I may flake out for a while.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Will be keeping an eye on the American inauguration today.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, another 4cm of snow late yesterday evening, from what I can see in the dim half light currently it appears to be thawing already.
Just housework today.


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2021)

It was sleeting as i was driving home at 5am. I was physically achy, tired, driving in crap weather, and very glad I was cossetted in an XC90 and not a Fiesta (nothing against Festers, just at that moment in time the big brick came into its own).


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jan 2021)

Morning. You're all still here then? 

I had a day off from social media yesterday. Sometimes it's nice to have a break. Doubt I have missed anything exciting if everyone's lives are as exciting as mine at the moment!

Just reading on Facebook that one of the local bin lorry drivers has died of Covid. If it's the one I'm thinking of he was massively overweight which wouldn't have given him much of a fighting chance


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2021)

A good Good Morning to all. When I woke around 5.00am the sky was clearing now it's dark and raining. A shame as I have club kit to deliver to members and was thinking of doing this on my bike. It can wait a day or so.

I've found a Cannondale CAAD10 (2016) which is a bargain. Also need to ride out to see it as the fit is 50/50. Think I'll probably take it anyway as it may fit No 3 son who wants to get in to riding. If not the price is such I can easily get my money back.

See you soon. Stay safe.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 2009 was the last time we had a longish winter as far as I can recall. This is all round my village.
> View attachment 569738
> 
> 
> ...




2010 was a bad one here, I'd just started a new job and it was my first winter cycle commuting out to Nuneaton. Coventry generally speaking tends to miss the worse of the bad weather, they say its sat in a dip and the weather tends to pass over it.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks. Very  here and I'm starting to get bored with being inside, I've about caught up with the stuff I've needed to do and theres only so many times you can watch films.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jan 2021)

This is becoming a familiar morning sight this winter


----------



## dickyknees (20 Jan 2021)

Bore da pawb. 

Just let the cat back in the house and it’s soaking wet. 

We have heavy drizzle here with rain forecast all day. 

I think another slobbing day beckons.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2021)

Cooeee. And Bora da. Yet another say of rain. Lots of roads here are flooded and closed. That's ok as I'm not going anywhere anyway.

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2021)

This has just been posted on my facebook time line from the group Cycling Over Sixty, someone having fun in the snow.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jan 2021)

Good morning all. 
We have wind and it's raining as it is over most of the country.

I'm going to have to venture out on the bike for some essential goodies from the local shops as we are running a bit low on fruit and veg. wish me luck

Another soggy dog walk first and then bunker down indoors for the rest of the day.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> This is becoming a familiar morning sight this winter
> View attachment 569770


I'd rather have your view than mine ☹️







Rain is bouncing.......


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2021)

Argh, got drookled taking mini D to school.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> This has just been posted on my facebook time line from the group Cycling Over Sixty, someone having fun in the snow.



Oh with the right bike and clothing I'd love a go at that. Interesting watching the rear wheel movement, so steady, must be a good rider.


----------



## pawl (20 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks. Very  here and I'm starting to get bored with being inside, I've about caught up with the stuff I've needed to do and theres only so many times you can watch films.






Raining here and windy.Just to brighten our day we have decided to nip to the local garden centre Hoping rhefruit and veg man is outside as we are in need of some potatoes


----------



## gavroche (20 Jan 2021)

Bonjour. Back in Devon for a bit where it is very wet and windy, no fun taking Molly for a walk as she gets very wet and I have to dry her every time before she can go in the house . Daughter is going to Exeter hospital tomorrow for a full body scan. Let's hope it will be clear. she will get the results next week. Mrs G had an ECG two days ago and her heart beat was very low, 40 bpm, which was caused by one medication being too strong so doctors have altered it and she should be better now. Not surprised she always felt tired!
Apart from that, another boring day as it is not the same when you are in somebody else's house and the crap weather doesn't help, especially when you are stuck in the middle of nowhere. 
Make the most of your day every one.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Back in Devon for a bit where it is very wet and windy.......


Hello from across the bay


----------



## GM (20 Jan 2021)

Morning all...I was sorting some old photos out on our old computer in the loft yesterday afternoon, and ironically found this one when we had a big snow fall. it must be at least 12 years old. Daughter and myself made this.....


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh with the right bike and clothing I'd love a go at that. Interesting watching the rear wheel movement, so steady, must be a good rider.


This was just put up on our local page of a few guys enjoying the local skate/bike park just along the road. Wish I had their balance and co-ordination.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?fbclid=IwAR2jM-fo0ECjU0jdzQqT1WvYbnfewkEK3-qo3-CLD1_VmL3i1chQm13UMnQ&v=STe60YEBoxI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jan 2021)

Been out for a short walk, not very pleasant. Even the virgin snow is horribly wet and slidey, the stuff that’s had grit on it is just mush. There’s more wet snow falling, the sky looks full of it. Forecast is for it to continue falling on and off right through until tomorrow morning.


----------



## GM (20 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This was just put up on our local page of a few guys enjoying the local skate/bike park just along the road. Wish I had their balance and co-ordination.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?fbclid=IwAR2jM-fo0ECjU0jdzQqT1WvYbnfewkEK3-qo3-CLD1_VmL3i1chQm13UMnQ&v=STe60YEBoxI&feature=youtu.be





I reckon you could do that easily!


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jan 2021)

Another bright sunny day but colder than yesterday as -4.6C when I got up but now risen to -2C. Just as well I got out yesterday as the low sun is blinding drivers so not going anywhere today.
Being in level 3 makes no difference to me but not being able to travel to Oban which is level 4 unless for hospital appointments is annoying in one respect.
I cannot get decent shopping done as the coop is getting worse with lowering quality knowing we have no alternative. I had a fish stew yesterday including frozen mussels which I can only get in Oban for example. With the local shellfish industry in dire straits bags of prawns and mussels are available locally but too much hassle getting a 5KG bag to deal with.
I also ordered a pack of Epson printer ink on line which I could get off the shelf in Oban. It is stuck somewhere in a lorry park as it is coming from Germany apparently. Might be here next week or the week after or sometime, mebbe.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been out for a short walk, not very pleasant. Even the virgin snow is horribly wet and slidey, the stuff that’s had grit on it is just mush. There’s more wet snow falling, the sky looks full of it. Forecast is for it to continue falling on and off right through until tomorrow morning.


Getting a bit fed up of it now. It's so restricting for being able to do much. 

Still, trying to look on the bright side. At least I don't live in a low lying area down south wondering if my house is going to be flooded again........can't imagine how awful it must be for them. Some poor beggars have had repeat flooding. Stuck in a house that they can't sell now and no doubt can't get insurance or it must be exorbitant if they can.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> I reckon you could do that easily!


Aye right! I nearly fall over just putting my socks on


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. You're all still here then?
> 
> I had a day off from social media yesterday. Sometimes it's nice to have a break. Doubt I have missed anything exciting if everyone's lives are as exciting as mine at the moment!
> 
> Just reading on Facebook that one of the local bin lorry drivers has died of Covid. If it's the one I'm thinking of he was massively overweight which wouldn't have given him much of a fighting chance


Nice to "hear" from you Mo.......MrsD was getting concerned. All us old farts were.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks,

Not a lot to do today, the weather is rubbish with high winds and rain. I will install Microsoft Teams on Mrs Tenkay's laptop as tomorrow she has an online meeting with the local Walk Leaders group. This group was founded by the local council several years ago as a " Walking for Health" initiative. There were walks on most days of the week from various locations in the Poole area. Mrs Tenkay and I went to a couple and found them enjoyable. As the popularity grew there was a need for more walk leaders, the council arranged a free "Walk Leaders" course to help fill the demand, and Mrs Tenkay volunteered.
I ended up as a regular, and met some fascinating people, some recently bereaved people, some who's only social interaction was the chats they had on the walks and some using it as a springboard for other activities. Our local walk ended up with about 20 people, we'd finish off in the Church hall for coffee and cake afterwards.
There was some talk of a socially distanced walk but the practicalities just didn't pan out.

Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2021)

Calling in for duty .
Another BIG sleep last night. Bed before 2200. Woke at 0800. Back to bed and woke again at some time.....I think.
wet wet wet..... mucho rain and more to come.
Going to have fruit and yogurt for breckie.
Stay safe folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2021)

Well. Today is the day Trump is booted out, but will Biden and the Democrats be any better, fairer, less in the pockets of big business, less out for themselves and what they can get, or will they make sure everyone knows they are in power, just like today when they are drafting thousands of troops into the Capital under the guise of keeping the peace. Isn't that what the police are for? Since when have troops been deployed the the streets of a city in America.

Times they are a changing as they say. Any good programmes on today ?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This was just put up on our local page of a few guys enjoying the local skate/bike park just along the road. Wish I had their balance and co-ordination.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?fbclid=IwAR2jM-fo0ECjU0jdzQqT1WvYbnfewkEK3-qo3-CLD1_VmL3i1chQm13UMnQ&v=STe60YEBoxI&feature=youtu.be



Yeah.........not proper biking though 😂🤢😂

In my dreams........


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well. Today is the day Trump is booted out, but will Biden and the Democrats be any better, fairer, less in the pockets of big business, less out for themselves and what they can get, or will they make sure everyone knows they are in power, just like today when they are drafting thousands of troops into the Capital under the guise of keeping the peace. Isn't that what the police are for? Since when have troops been deployed the the streets of a city in America.
> 
> Times they are a changing as they say. Any good programmes on today ?


You can watch the inauguration from 4 to 6


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Calling in for duty .
> Another BIG sleep last night. Bed before 2200. Woke at 0800. Back to bed and woke again at some time.....I think.
> wet wet wet..... mucho rain and more to come.
> Going to have fruit and yogurt for breckie.
> Stay safe folks.


Do you really need all that sleep? I'm sure you could spare me a couple of hours!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well. Today is the day Trump is booted out, but will Biden and the Democrats be any better, fairer, less in the pockets of big business, less out for themselves and what they can get, or will they make sure everyone knows they are in power, just like today when they are drafting thousands of troops into the Capital under the guise of keeping the peace. Isn't that what the police are for? Since when have troops been deployed the the streets of a city in America.
> 
> Times they are a changing as they say. *Any good programmes on today* ?


Could be if the local rednecks get going in DC...........N


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Jan 2021)

Its grim here dismal and wet . So in an idle moment I have carried out some customisation 
<<<<<. It is Mrs Kog’s and my niece name for me . I don’t understand why . I always have a positive view on life , a naturally sunny disposition. I’m one life‘s optimists always look on the bright side. In fact I’m a joy to be with. So I’m totally bewildered why my nearest and dearest would call me that horrible name.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you really need all that sleep? I'm sure you could spare me a couple of hours!


I will send you a kiss with 2 hours sleep attached.
Right
Its on its way


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You can watch the inauguration from 4 to 6




Errrr. Pass


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2021)

Aaaaaaargh, what time is it?!!! 

Just woken up by a persistent caller from an unknown number. I was too tired to think straight otherwise I would have remembered that I am supposed to answer such calls now in case they are about competition wins. 

I had a young woman ring me up a few years ago from a magazine and I was quite short with her. I thought she was trying to sell me a subscription. After some banter she finally got me to identify myself and then cheerfully announced that she had a large cardboard box on her desk containing my prize. It was a music synthesiser workstation worth £1,800!

A similar thing happened a few years later, prize £2,000 in cash. 

I looked up the number, just in case... A GP surgery in Worthing! I don't know anyone who lives near there and they will not have any prizes for me (Covid-19 jab? ) so it must have been a wrong number.

That leaves me in the twilight zone. It is too late to go back to sleep but too early to feel rested. (Lights out 05:15 and nearly 06:00 before I went to sleep.) 

It is still raining heavily here. I might go and pick up a Metro and some milk and check the river level. We have a flood alert in the valley and if it carries on like this the poor folk in the at-risk zones will get hit _again. _I could not take being flooded *every 2 or 3 years*!

I will have to have a snooze later to catch up on my sleep. 

Oh, yes it is finally de-Trumping day in the USA! I really hope that the FBI have vetted those troops in Washington effectively. It could take only one suicidal QAnon nutter with an assault rifle to trigger a civil war over there. There are more guns than people so they wouldn't exactly have to fight with baseball bats and knives...


----------



## Sterlo (20 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You can watch the inauguration from 4 to 6


That would be a good 2 hour nap for you 😴


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Aaaaaaargh, what time is it?!!!
> 
> Just woken up by a persistent caller from an unknown number. I was too tired to think straight otherwise I would have remembered that I am supposed to answer such calls now in case they are about competition wins.
> 
> ...


You bought another copy of Metro with the £2,000 you'd won and sold the synthesiser.


Adding, it's 1120 UTC by the way


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Aaaaaaargh, what time is it?!!!
> 
> Just woken up by a persistent caller from an unknown number. I was too tired to think straight otherwise I would have remembered that I am supposed to answer such calls now in case they are about competition wins.
> 
> ...


I once won a cottage in Chorley...


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well. Today is the day Trump is booted out, but will Biden and the Democrats be any better, fairer, less in the pockets of big business, less out for themselves and what they can get, or will they make sure everyone knows they are in power, just like today when they are drafting thousands of troops into the Capital under the guise of keeping the peace. Isn't that what the police are for? Since when have troops been deployed the the streets of a city in America.
> 
> Times they are a changing as they say. Any good programmes on today ?


My brother’s contribution this morning:


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2021)

Your Brothers a bit late - the Donald did a bunk yesterday so the old guy who can't remember the name of his opponent gets wheeled in unopposed.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I once won a cottage in Chorley...


That was the booby prize. What was 1st prize ?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I once won a cottage in Chorley...


 ................how could you refuse such a magnificent prize


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That was the booby prize. What was 1st prize ?


Oi!!!


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I once won a cottage in Chorley...


Your autocorrect has cut in. You meant to say you went cottaging in Chorley.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I once won a cottage in Chorley...


This one?





22 hours ago and 0.5 miles outside the town centre at the bottom of a deep dip in the road. Lancashire CC have been under local pressure to fix the damaged culvert for a very long time.


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Jan 2021)

Stop Press . Jab news . Mrs JK ( aka Mrs Stroppy ) just had a phone call from our GP surgery come in tomorrow 6 pm . She is a youthful 65 , but that nice Mr Hancock keeps sending her letters and emails telling her she is in the extremely vulnerable category. So no doubt with MiL and now Mrs S done I will be living in the Velo Cave.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> This one?
> View attachment 569800
> 
> 
> 22 hours ago and 0.5 miles outside the town centre at the bottom of a deep dip in the road. Lancashire CC have been under local pressure to fix the damaged culvert for a very long time.








It was a more modest affair, though it was hand built 😁
( I was really pleased to receive something so individual, most races just handed out mass produced trophies, this was a lot more personal, with the house number reflecting finishing position )


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Stop Press . Jab news . Mrs JK ( aka Mrs Stroppy ) just had a phone call from our GP surgery come in tomorrow 6 pm . She is a youthful 65 , but that nice Mr Hancock keeps sending her letters and emails telling her she is in the extremely vulnerable category. So no doubt with MiL and now Mrs S done I will be living in the Velo Cave.



That's great news !


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Stop Press . Jab news . Mrs JK ( aka Mrs Stroppy ) just had a phone call from our GP surgery come in tomorrow 6 pm . She is a youthful 65 , but that nice Mr Hancock keeps sending her letters and emails telling her she is in the extremely vulnerable category. So no doubt with MiL and now Mrs S done I will be living in the Velo Cave.



Good News!

May I ask, which area you are in? According to eldest daughter, (working in vaccine centre), our area (Tyne-Wear) is currently "doing" 70+ group, it looks as if your area is in the lead!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You bought another copy of Metro with the £2,000...


Very expensive Metros in Halifax! 

We get them free in Tod... 



classic33 said:


> ... and sold the synthesiser.


I _did _end up selling it. It was a great instrument, but I'm no musician and it wasn't getting much use. A friend of mine ran a small recording studio and kept asking me to sell it to him. In the end, I relented and got about £600 for it. (Prices had dropped a lot by then, and it was a few years old.)


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2021)

Update on @Tenkaykev's cottage


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Good News!
> 
> May I ask, which area you are in? According to eldest daughter, (working in vaccine centre), our area (Tyne-Wear) is currently "doing" 70+ group, it looks as if your area is in the lead!


South Hertfordshire. Our GP practice seems to be in a vaccine group with at least 2 other practices. Mrs JK has friends in neighbouring areas 8 miles one way 5 miles in another direction who appear to be behind us in the age groups they are dealing with.
(edit) I think the extremely vulnerable are being grouped with the 70+.


----------



## GM (20 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Update on @Tenkaykev's cottage
> View attachment 569825




Shame really, that chimney stack is a work of art.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> This one?
> View attachment 569800
> 
> 
> 22 hours ago and 0.5 miles outside the town centre at the bottom of a deep dip in the road. Lancashire CC have been under local pressure to fix the damaged culvert for a very long time.




Look on the bright side. It has its own outdoor (and indoor) swimming pool


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Very expensive Metros in Halifax!
> 
> We get them free in Tod...
> 
> ...


There's non here, free or otherwise.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Look on the bright side. It has its own outdoor (and indoor) swimming pool


Would you use either?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would you use either?




Def not


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Shame really, that chimney stack is a work of art.


Astley Park and it's buildings, Astley Hall and Ackhurst Lodge, the cottage, are owned by Chorley BC. The flooding is due to a damaged/blocked culvert which is the responsibility of Lancashire CC.

This happens whenever we get heavy rain over the last 2-3 years. Locals are very cross as the road closes as well - Tesco is 500 yards beyond the flooding!! It would be cheaper long-term if CBC paid to fix the culvert. Restoring the lodge is costings hundreds of thousands of ££££££.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Jan 2021)

Why is Lancashire Cycle Club responsible for fixing the culvert????


just askin'


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2021)

I had to tell my Brother-In-law to talk to his doctors today, he phoned me this afternoon "I've just had a text about getting my injection, the text tells me to click a link, what do I do about it?" It sounded like a scam, everybody round here is getting contacted by letter, my brother-in-law is 70 and healthy, and not in any vulnerable group, so I told him to ignore it and go talk to the surgery.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I had to tell my Brother-In-law to talk to his doctors today, he phoned me this afternoon "I've just had a text about getting my injection, the text tells me to click a link, what do I do about it?" It sounded like a scam, everybody round here is getting contacted by letter, my brother-in-law is 70 and healthy, and not in any vulnerable group, so I told him to ignore it and talk to the surgery.




One scam is charging people £160 for the Injections and say they can claim it back from the NHS. Be very wary. Your right to tell him to contact his Dr.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's non here, free or otherwise.


I could sell you mine when I have finished with them. The going rate is (apparently) £2,000, but I'll do them for £1,000 because the puzzle pages will have been cut out!


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I could sell you mine when I have finished with them. The going rate is (apparently) £2,000, but I'll do them for £1,000 because the puzzle pages will have been cut out!


That'd be four pages missing then. Not just the puzzle pages.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2021)

Well, the inauguration went off without a hitch. 
Welcome back to the civilised world @12boy .


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I had to tell my Brother-In-law to talk to his doctors today, he phoned me this afternoon "I've just had a text about getting my injection, the text tells me to click a link, what do I do about it?" It sounded like a scam, everybody round here is getting contacted by letter, my brother-in-law is 70 and healthy, and not in any vulnerable group, so I told him to ignore it and go talk to the surgery.



We have not had “the text” yet, but, I am advised by eldest daughter that some people are indeed being contacted via text, and, that those texts include a link to accept the invitation, and, to select an appointment date and time.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jan 2021)

I have had a text telling me I will be contacted by our local surgery on 5th February so no scams expected as they know me and I recognise their voices.


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I had to tell my Brother-In-law to talk to his doctors today, he phoned me this afternoon "I've just had a text about getting my injection, the text tells me to click a link, what do I do about it?" It sounded like a scam, everybody round here is getting contacted by letter, my brother-in-law is 70 and healthy, and not in any vulnerable group, so I told him to ignore it and go talk to the surgery.


Sound advice Dave , our surgery are contacting by phone then confirming by email or hand delivered letter in Mum in law’s case.


----------



## monkers (20 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I am sure I have seen posts from @screenman and @Mo1959 , in the serious/boring* parts of the forum, haven't seen anything from @monkers and @numbnuts for a while.
> 
> * delete as appropriate




Hiya. Hi all.

Thank you for noticing my absence. This forum is a happy place, but unfortunately I haven't been able to wear my happy face lately. Mum slipped away on the 29th Dec. She lived close to 200 miles away from me. I'm having to try to arrange things remotely due to lockdown.

I will be back to breezing in most days when times are a bit happier. xx


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We have not had “the text” yet, but, I am advised by eldest daughter that some people are indeed being contacted via text, and, that those texts include a link to accept the invitation, and, to select an appointment date and time.



Everybody I know who are being cantacted here are getting letters, I don't normally click on links in texts and E-Mails, and I know of at least one scam text doing the rounds, there are probably a few more I haven't seen yet.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Everybody I know who are being cantacted here are getting letters, I don't normally click on links in texts and E-Mails, and I know of at least one scam text doing the rounds, there are probably a few more I haven't seen yet.


Yes, I am equally suspicious of links in texts or emails. I was just making the point that some GP Practices are using texts.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We have not had “the text” yet, but, I am advised by eldest daughter that some people are indeed being contacted via text, and, that those texts include a link to accept the invitation, and, to select an appointment date and time.


It would be very normal for both the surgery and local hospitals to contact patients by text in my area.

Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## GM (20 Jan 2021)

I got mine via text, all bona fide. 

Just gearing up for our Zoom quiz, looks like another late night.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Well, the inauguration went off without a hitch.
> Welcome back to the civilised world @12boy .


Except the bloke trying to sing Amazing Grace!


----------



## pawl (20 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I had to tell my Brother-In-law to talk to his doctors today, he phoned me this afternoon "I've just had a text about getting my injection, the text tells me to click a link, what do I do about it?" It sounded like a scam, everybody round here is getting contacted by letter, my brother-in-law is 70 and healthy, and not in any vulnerable group, so I told him to ignore it and go talk to the surgery.





In November I had a text message to contact the surgery to book my flu jab No problem Got the pone number on speed dial 

Not had anything about my COVID jab Currently in the over 75 categorie.Another thirteenth days and I will be in the over 80


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It would be very normal for both the surgery and local hospitals to contact patients by text in my area.
> 
> Forewarned is forearmed.



Yes, we often get texts. But, not usually with clickable links. 

Eldest daughter told us the GP practices were sending out what I thought was a rather clever text which allowed you to book your jab, without resorting to a phone call, to those patients with smart phones (how do they know?), and, for the rest PHE were sending out letters. Don’t know if this is a Nationwide thing, or, just local to us. Judging from other posts, it would appear it may be nationwide.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> That'd be four pages missing then. Not just the puzzle pages.


Ha - it will be _*2*_ pages. because my sister gave me a little bladed tool which I can slide along the edge of a page to cut it out, leaving the other pair of pages still attached!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2021)

3 deg here and we could have some snow as well. Doubt it will stick though as it hasn't stopped raining for 3 days.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ha - it will be _*2*_ pages. because my sister gave me a little bladed tool which I can slide along the edge of a page to cut it out, leaving the other pair of pages still attached!


Last one I saw had the puzzle pages facing one another.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jan 2021)

Good evening all, the wind is blowing strongly outside, even the cats don't want to go out.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Last one I saw had the puzzle pages facing one another.


Not how I remember them, and I just checked 4 Metros from my recycling bag to confirm it: Quick Crossword, Cryptic Crossword, 3 x Sudoku (and the solutions to the puzzles in the previous edition) plus a horoscope, all on one page.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Not how I remember them, and I just checked 4 Metros from my recycling bag to confirm it: Quick Crossword, Cryptic Crossword, 3 x Sudoku (and the solutions to the puzzles in the previous edition) plus a horoscope, all on one page.


Not seen one since the 29th February, yours are newer. And you've got the physical copies. Can't argue with that.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not seen one since the 29th February, yours are newer. And you've got the physical copies. Can't argue with that.


I know that some papers do spread the puzzles over 2 facing pages. maybe the Metro used to, but I can't remember either way.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I know that some papers do spread the puzzles over 2 facing pages. maybe the Metro used to, but I can't remember either way.


Still don't think an incomplete, and used, copy is worth £2,000/


----------



## 12boy (21 Jan 2021)

Paul, didn't like Garth Brooks, huh? I am tone deaf so I thought he did ok.
Dirk, we have a way to go yet to be where we need to be, but just maybe we will get there. It will be interesting to see the full story on what really happened with Jan 6th and who is responsible for what, although realistically I doubt we ever will get the whole truth.
As one of my ex bosses told me " in the absence of hope there can only be despair".
Sorry to hear about your ma, Monkers, and I am glad to see you back.
Good night and best wishes.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2021)

Morning. Gosh, just tapped the barometer and it is way back! Dry at the moment but wintery showers forecast. Might try an early walk and see if I can get it done before something appears.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2021)

Good morrow fine peeps.
@Mo1959 I was soooo tired last night I was in bed and zonked at 2000.
For some reason I woke twice for a pee, unusual for me.
We had a good covering of snow as it covered everything but then heavy rain which has got rid of some of it.
Warrington has at least 3 flooded areas. The Mersey barriers seem to work well** but these are (normally) minor streams.
**my theory is, if you stop it in the normal flood place it will find somewhere else to break.
Anyway......have a good day folk.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All . Even more snow here, about 4 inches overnight. This is the most snow we’ve had for 10 years. Windy so it will be drifting too. Temps set to stay around freezing with highs of no more than 1 or 2 for at least another week.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2021)

Morning all


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Bit wet and windy overnight!
Hope my new fence survived.


----------



## dickyknees (21 Jan 2021)

Bore da pawb. 

It has stopped raining. The wind is WSW Force 7 gusting 8 and is very cold.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit wet and windy overnight!
> Hope my new fence survived.



Theres a gate post, 2 metre tall, on on our back fence thats rotten at the base, every time we have a storm I'm expecting to look out the back and find its down


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2021)

I've postponed my ride today, its dry and cold here with 40mph winds forecast, and my mojo has gone awol again.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jan 2021)

Today’s snowcam


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

Good day. Well! The snow started to fall about 7.30pm yesterday and was still falling at 10.30pm. Woke at 4.00am, thawing and clear skies, returned to bed full of hope..........woke at 7.00am to grey skies, howling wind and drizzle. 😩

Frankly not a clue what I'll do with the day. I shall report back later, hopefully with exciting tales of daring do......🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

Morning. Dry here at the moment. We had a lot of rain and it was a tad windy as well . Not nice at all.

Stay safe folks


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

Anyone seen @Tenkaykev???? Bet you're all eagerly awaiting the next update from Southport Road Chorley 🤔


----------



## Paulus (21 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 

A windy but bright start to the day here. 

Another day trying to be busy, dog walking, domestics and I will get out for a bimble on the bike at some point.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone seen @Tenkaykev???? Bet you're all eagerly awaiting the next update from Southport Road Chorley 🤔
> View attachment 569915


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jan 2021)

Rain has stopped, after three days. Light dusting of snow, and, windy. But, blue sky and sunshine. 

Hope the weather further north moderates, oldest son is due to be helicoptered out to a ship in North Sea today. Always a worry, don’t trust helicopters.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2021)

6.2 mile hilly walk done up our local hill. Still lots of snow underfoot and a baltic wind up the top. Can't get a heat in me now. Need a few more cuppas and maybe get my fleecy blanket wrapped round for a while. I know you all like my rude profiles. Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 569916


Helps to keep you occupied.😄


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2021)

@Dave7 my son has posted a video taken this morning showing part of the Old Liverpool road Warrington flooded, video shot from the front door of the HMO he lives in, fortunately the waters not in the house.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> 6.2 mile hilly walk done up our local hill. Still lots of snow underfoot and a baltic wind up the top. Can't get a heat in me now. Need a few more cuppas and maybe get my fleecy blanket wrapped round for a while. I know you all like my rude profiles. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 569917




Not the first time you have managed to do that


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone seen @Tenkaykev???? Bet you're all eagerly awaiting the next update from Southport Road Chorley 🤔
> View attachment 569915


This looks familiar, I’m sure I have seen photos of this lodge/ cottage before in a similar condition in previous winter flooding. Sorry if someone has already mentioned this ,I have been off exploring other parts of the forum.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Well! The snow started to fall about 7.30pm yesterday and was still falling at 10.30pm. Woke at 4.00am, thawing and clear skies, returned to bed full of hope..........woke at 7.00am to grey skies, howling wind and drizzle. 😩
> 
> Frankly not a clue what I'll do with the day. I shall report back later, hopefully with exciting tales of daring do......🤔


Don't make the tales too daring, at our age it could cause any number of problems


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> 6.2 mile hilly walk done up our local hill. Still lots of snow underfoot and a baltic wind up the top. Can't get a heat in me now. Need a few more cuppas and maybe get my fleecy blanket wrapped round for a while. I know you all like my rude profiles. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 569917


I have a theory that has yet to be disproved.
If you go for a walk without a specific route then the eventual route takes the profile of whatever your mind is dwelling on.
Just a theory


----------



## GM (21 Jan 2021)

Morning all...


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have a theory that has yet to be disproved.
> If you go for a walk without a specific route then the eventual route takes the profile of whatever your mind is dwelling on.
> Just a theory


That's a hypothesis, not a theory.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> That's a hypothesis, not a theory.


No.....its a willy


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone seen @Tenkaykev???? Bet you're all eagerly awaiting the next update from Southport Road Chorley 🤔
> View attachment 569915


Why the "Danger Do Not Enter" sign* on the fence alongside the road.

*Yellow one, far side, nearly underwater.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No.....its a willy


Silly


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

I am making a coffee Cake. Not a coffee and walnut cake or coffee and anything else cake, just a coffee Cake.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am making a coffee Cake. Not a coffee and walnut cake or coffee and anything else cake, just a coffee Cake.


Yuck! Lol. I am sure it will be lovely, but as much as I enjoy drinking coffee I don’t like coffee flavoured cake, chocolates, etc. I used to bite Revels carefully in half to check, then spit them out if they were coffee.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2021)

I fancy something else other than soup and a sarnie lunch today.
Let's see what's in the cupboard......







Yummy!


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I fancy something else other than soup and a sarnie lunch today.
> Let's see what's in the cupboard......
> 
> View attachment 569936
> ...



My late mother loved that stuff... can't get away with it myself .... enjoy.....


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I fancy something else other than soup and a sarnie lunch today.
> Let's see what's in the cupboard......
> 
> View attachment 569936
> ...


God, that sounds nearly as bad as coffee cake!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I fancy something else other than soup and a sarnie lunch today.
> Let's see what's in the cupboard......
> 
> View attachment 569936
> ...




Fresh cod roe is lovely. That? No thanks.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2021)

I’m having a Chicken Tikka filled nan bread I think.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jan 2021)

Been for a walk, very soft and wet underfoot.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am making a coffee Cake. Not a coffee and walnut cake or coffee and anything else cake, just a coffee Cake.


I like date and walnut


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I like date and walnut




Don't mind dates but I hate walnuts


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2021)

I like Date & Walnut as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

No idea what we are having yet. It's a surprise.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 569943


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2021)

Coffee and walnut cake sounds lovely to me.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2021)

Update from Warrington, my son has posted on his facebook page, "Flooding update the water outside is still rising it's now come over the step into the front garden from the street. I've been smart and packed a go bag just incase we are evacuated!"


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2021)

I have just bravely looked at another thread over on the dark side..... "Pervs on Ebay". Discussing people selling womens worn/soiled undies.
WoW it is very heated. A few of the usual suspects on their respective band wagons.
I was about to post that I recently sold a pair of worn ladies briefs on Ebay......same day collection. 
When the guy came to collect them MrsD was not happy as she was still wearing them .
But I chickened out.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just bravely looked at another thread over on the dark side..... "Pervs on Ebay". Discussing people selling womens worn/soiled undies.
> WoW it is very heated. A few of the usual suspects on their respective band wagons.
> I was about to post that I recently sold a pair of worn ladies briefs on Ebay......same day collection.
> When the guy came to collect them MrsD was not happy as she was still wearing them .
> But I chickened out.



I've been watching that one as well, but staying out of it.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been watching that one as well, but staying out of it.


I'm just popping out over to have a look.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2021)

I saw a very lucky cyclist this morning...

I was up much earlier than normal to go for a blood test. When I set off the weather was unpleasant - a very chilly wind blowing cold rain in my face. An intrepid cyclist battled his way past me as I walked to the station to pick up a Metro before continuing to the health centre. When I got to the station, the cyclist was hanging about by the station entrance, and then a rail replacement bus arrived. The cyclist leaned in through the door to speak to the driver, and pointed at his bike. I expected the usual shrug and an angry cyclist to be sent away to cycle to Halifax/Leeds/Manchester/wherever... To my surprise, the driver let him take the bike onto the bus. That is the first time I have ever seen that happen. It would have been a pretty miserable ride for the cyclist if he had been refused, so well done that bus driver!


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just bravely looked at another thread over on the dark side..... "Pervs on Ebay". Discussing people selling womens worn/soiled undies.
> WoW it is very heated. A few of the usual suspects on their respective band wagons.
> I was about to post that I recently sold a pair of worn ladies briefs on Ebay......same day collection.
> When the guy came to collect them MrsD was not happy as she was still wearing them .
> But I chickened out.


Wise move Dave. I do wonder about some of these threads and the time some devote to them.

Mrs P is watching Father Brown.........which gives me the opportunity to dose and dream of Emer Kenny. 😄😄😄


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just bravely looked at another thread over on the dark side..... "Pervs on Ebay". Discussing people selling womens worn/soiled undies.
> WoW it is very heated. A few of the usual suspects on their respective band wagons.
> I was about to post that I recently sold a pair of worn ladies briefs on Ebay......same day collection.
> When the guy came to collect them MrsD was not happy as she was still wearing them .
> But I chickened out.




You are def a perv.

There is a web site that sells that sort of thing for real. Fans only or something like that. Bloody weird bunch of people they are. The people that sell things make quite a lot of money I understand. I wonder how much I would get for my bloomers. The bigger they are, the more I should get right?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You are def a perv.
> 
> There is a web site that sells that sort of thing for real. Fans only or something like that. Bloody weird bunch of people they are. The people that sell things make quite a lot of money I understand. I wonder how much I would get for my bloomers. The bigger they are, the more I should get right?


I will make you an offer.
How does £5.00 a square metre sound


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2021)

I have just been out to feed the birds.....its cold out there


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I will make you an offer.
> How does £5.00 a square metre sound


I'm def going to be rich if that is the going rate.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jan 2021)

Went for a walk, today is dry but cold. I did a short loop and returned home to put on a warmer jacket. Mrs Tenkay had a productive meeting of her walking group, it's the first time that she has used Microsoft Team Viewer and she was quite impressed with it.
Spotted a very colourful Buddha in one of the gardens I passed.


----------



## dickyknees (21 Jan 2021)

Calling @Drago and anybody else who likes Professor. 

I’m listening to the dulcid tones of Professor Alice Roberts every day at 13:45. Interesting stuff. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000rc4w


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 569943


What on earth is that? I did add what I thought it looked like but being a sensitive soul deleted that bit before posting.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Update from Warrington, my son has posted on his facebook page, "Flooding update the water outside is still rising it's now come over the step into the front garden from the street. I've been smart and packed a go bag just incase we are evacuated!"


When I lived down at sea level one particularly high tide came up the downstairs loo just to the lip at the top but fortunately did not get any higher. In those days the toilet discharged direct into the sea.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m having a Chicken Tikka filled nan bread I think.



Now, that sounds good


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just bravely looked at another thread over on the dark side..... "Pervs on Ebay". Discussing people selling womens worn/soiled undies.
> WoW it is very heated. A few of the usual suspects on their respective band wagons.
> I was about to post that I recently sold a pair of worn ladies briefs on Ebay......same day collection.
> When the guy came to collect them MrsD was not happy as she was still wearing them .
> But I chickened out.



Whatever you do, don’t make a joke on that thread, unless you are willing to have “THE operation” first


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been watching that one as well, but staying out of it.



I am not sure if “chicken” or “very wise” is the most appropriate response.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm just popping out over to have a look.



You need your protective clothing on, before venturing over there


----------



## 12boy (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk, I too am curious....curried tapioca?
Today will be a treat, I am thinking. Not above freezing till 1pm but winds 9 mph or less. It will snow tonight, I hope, as the moisture is needed. May not need studded tires today which would certainly be nice as well. The Brompton's been neglected so perhaps a ride on that.
I will check in later to see what shenanigans you unruly seniors are up to. Your precip is amazing...you can get more in a month, if not a week, than the 13 inches we average in a year.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2021)

Forecast here said sleet showers and a brisk wind. Calmac cancelled the first ferry this morning because of weather problems but did not seem too bad here. Looking across at the Morvern shore I can see breaking waves so there is wind out there somewhere.
Did not look too bad so got togged up for triking and sleet immediately started. Waited a short while and it passed over so off I went. Nice run not too cold at 4C and reasonable but not excessive wind. The resident buzzard was not perched today but came over for a look at me instead. Saw a couple of different birds on the loch but then realised it was a couple of seagulls standing on the ice in the middle and stretching their wings. They were not stuck as they were not there when I came back.
I cannot go to Oban shopping but settlers seem to think it is ok to come from high risk areas to here which is low risk. They then post on FB how they are looking forward to meeting their new neighbours. Other settlers then say how welcome they are and they have found everyone soooo friendly since they came here last year. They obviously only mix with their own kind. Obviously have not met me anyway.
You would think Barra would give pause for thought where there has been a relatively massive outbreak on an island with very limited medical facilities.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> You need your protective clothing on, before venturing over there


Hard hat and stab proof vest at minimum.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

We had pizza as the chicken hasn't defrosted, and a piece if coffee cake as well. Grandson is here of course and has had a piece of cake as well.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

@12boy in my local area we average 32" per annum. To have 3" rain in day is not uncommon.

You may not know but Lancashire is famous for its history of cotton mills. The industry developed in the area partly because of the generally damp atmosphere but also the abundance of water sources to power the mills etc. Much of the raw cotton came from your country.

My own village is a mill village though ours was a paper mill.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

@oldwheels I was reading about Barra this morning. Made me feel quite sad. Other than a cycle tour I have no connection to the Outer Hebrides but they will always have a place in my heart.

I've never forgotten how different each island is and how overwhelming the landscape is. Turn a corner and one's breath is just snatched away.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @oldwheels I was reading about Barra this morning. Made me feel quite sad. Other than a cycle tour I have no connection to the Outer Hebrides but they will always have a place in my heart.
> 
> I've never forgotten how different each island is and how overwhelming the landscape is. Turn a corner and one's breath is just snatched away.


It had been my intention to have a quick trip with a tent last year on the Brompton as it takes me a day to get there and the same back. I doubt I can do it this year either. A bit galling to sail past my house and know it will take me 3 or 4 hours at best to get back. They use to call here but claimed since it took an hour each way it was too expensive. ie 20 minutes in, 20 minutes alongside and 20 minutes out again. It used to be quite strange seeing some slightly built wee lassie stop painting her nails and running out to take the mooring ropes.
Just to add to the ferry bit. This shows how we went on board in the 1970,s. The handsome chap in the kilt looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy in my local area we average 32" per annum. To have 3" rain in day is not uncommon.
> 
> You may not know but Lancashire is famous for its history of cotton mills. The industry developed in the area partly because of the generally damp atmosphere but also the abundance of water sources to power the mills etc. Much of the raw cotton came from your country.
> 
> My own village is a mill village though ours was a paper mill.




We can get 3 inches of rain in a hour


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I fancy something else other than soup and a sarnie lunch today.
> Let's see what's in the cupboard......
> 
> View attachment 569936
> ...


They're Icelandic caught cod though!
Give Oli a call if they're no good.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> What on earth is that? I did add what I thought it looked like but being a sensitive soul deleted that bit before posting.


_"Roe (/roʊ/) or hard roe is the fully ripe internal egg masses in the ovaries, or the released external egg masses of fish and certain marine animals, such as shrimp, scallop, sea urchins, and squid."_


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm just popping out over to have a look.





BoldonLad said:


> You need your protective clothing on, before venturing over there


I’m amazed how a thread starts and by page 3 there’s a full on row . Then it goes on and on . A good example the Covid cycling thread. “ I‘m going to ride my bike where and for how long I like, well l don’t think you should “ 58 pages later it’s still going


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m having a Chicken Tikka filled nan bread I think.


Isn't that being mean to nan?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You are def a perv.
> 
> There is a web site that sells that sort of thing for real. Fans only or something like that. Bloody weird bunch of people they are. The people that sell things make quite a lot of money I understand. I wonder how much I would get for my bloomers. The bigger they are, the more I should get right?


I want to know how you know that exists! 


Yep...there are some mighty strange topics on here and it’s hilarious watching the usual suspects getting their self righteous knickers in a twist......never mind, they can sell them then!


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy in my local area we average 32" per annum. To have 3" rain in day is not uncommon.
> 
> You may not know but Lancashire is famous for its history of cotton mills. The industry developed in the area partly because of the generally damp atmosphere but also the abundance of water sources to power the mills etc. Much of the raw cotton came from your country.
> 
> My own village is a mill village though ours was a paper mill.


You obviously have more knowledge than I do since you come from there. I always thought a lot of the cotton came from India until they got the idea that they could do their own spinning and weaving and thereby brought disaster to the Lancashire mills.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I want to know how you know that exists!
> 
> 
> Yep...there are some mighty strange topics on here and it’s hilarious watching the usual suspects getting their self righteous knickers in a twist......never mind, they can sell them then!




Dave told me.....

I just had a look. Didn't take long for the gloves to come off o see Drago is thinkng of selling his Y fronts.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I am not sure if “chicken” or “very wise” is the most appropriate response.



Lol! Contrary to popular believe we don't have to turn up to every fight we are invited to attend, a wise person picks which battles they take part in.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Dave told me.....
> 
> I just had a look. Didn't take long for the gloves to come off o see Drago is thinkng of selling his Y fronts.


With pictures of him "modeling" them!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> You obviously have more knowledge than I do since you come from there. I always thought a lot of the cotton came from India until they got the idea that they could do their own spinning and weaving and thereby brought disaster to the Lancashire mills.


The "Cotton Famine" didn't help either.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> With pictures of him "modeling" them!


Oh Jesus have mercy on us


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh Jesus have mercy on us


Someone mentioned they got more money if they used pictures of them being worn. Well...


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> You obviously have more knowledge than I do since you come from there. I always thought a lot of the cotton came from India until they got the idea that they could do their own spinning and weaving and thereby brought disaster to the Lancashire mills.


Some cotton _did _come from India, but a lot of it came from the 'deep south' of the USA. The Union naval blockade of Confederate ports had severe effects this side of the Atlantic...

I used to do the annual '_Rossendale Mountain Bike Challenge_' over many of our rugged local hills. One part of the route was over Rooley Moor Road , a cobbled path which struck me as being a very odd thing to head up over that hillside. I investigated and discovered the fascinating history of it...

The Cotton Famine Road - *link #1*, *link #2*.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Dave told me.....
> 
> I just had a look. Didn't take long for the gloves to come off o see Drago is thinkng of selling his Y fronts.


I could do with a new face mask!


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2021)

@12boy @oldwheels 






Soft Cod roes.
Maybe an acquired taste, but I love them on toast with salt and vinegar.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> @12boy @oldwheels
> 
> View attachment 569983
> 
> ...


God, do I need to look at that twice!  I think you should receive a ban for that!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> @12boy @oldwheels
> 
> View attachment 569983
> 
> ...


I've heard of Roe Deer, but you can keep _that _Roe, dear!


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Some cotton _did _come from India, but a lot of it came from the 'deep south' of the USA. The Union naval blockade of Confederate ports had severe effects this side of the Atlantic...
> 
> I used to do the annual '_Rossendale Mountain Bike Challenge_' over many of our rugged local hills. One part of the route was over Rooley Moor Road , a cobbled path which struck me as being a very odd thing to head up over that hillside. I investigated and discovered the fascinating history of it...
> 
> The Cotton Famine Road - *link #1*, *link #2*.


Very educational this forum. There are lots of things like that relatively unknown outside their local area all over the country. Construction projects done for charitable reasons seem fairly common.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> God, do I need to look at that twice!  I think you should receive a ban for that!


Real cod roe is very good but never tried tinned. We got a gift of a large amount when I allowed free access to a workbench with a vice and grinder to a visiting fishing boat with some mechanical problem.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Real cod roe is very good but never tried tinned. We got a gift of a large amount when I allowed free access to a workbench with a vice and grinder to a visiting fishing boat with some mechanical problem.


Afraid I’m not very adventurous with fish and stick to haddock or cod usually. Scampi is about as brave as I get.


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I want to know how you know that exists!


welsh dragon found Mr WD doing some secret surfing or he forgot to clear his history. He’s probably been banished to the Ty Bach


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Afraid I’m not very adventurous with fish and stick to haddock or cod usually. Scampi is about as brave as I get.



I am the same. Twice when working overseas, I took a punt. Once in Spain, In a restaurant we frequented in La Linea, that was a success, but, I cannot remember the name of the fish, to repeat the experience. The other time was in Mexico, when I risked ordering, what I subsequently discovered was Red Snapper. It was very nice to eat, but, it was served whole, ie head, tail the lot. Didn’t enjoy eating it, while one eye watched me.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I could do with a new face mask!
> 
> View attachment 569982




I think it needs to be a bit bigger than that. Then again....


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> welsh dragon found Mr WD doing some secret surfing or he forgot to clear his history. He’s probably been banished to the Ty Bach





 little house? His shed.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I am the same. Twice when working overseas, I took a punt. Once in Spain, In a restaurant we frequented in La Linea, that was a success, but, I cannot remember the name of the fish, to repeat the experience. The other time was in Mexico, when I risked ordering, what I subsequently discovered was Red Snapper. It was very nice to eat, but, it was served whole, ie head, tail the lot. Didn’t enjoy eating it, while one eye watched me.


I was on holiday once and ordered baked stuffed sardines but they came with head and tail still on too. I couldn’t eat it.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> You obviously have more knowledge than I do since you come from there. I always thought a lot of the cotton came from India until they got the idea that they could do their own spinning and weaving and thereby brought disaster to the Lancashire mills.


This is going to test my knowledge so I may get it wrong. At one time India was a huge supplier of textiles to the world. East India Company etc. When the Lancashire cotton industry began to develop there was pressure to prevent Indian imports, eventually this lead to Indian textiles and cloth carrying import duties of +/-90% by the 1800s which resulted in the collapse of the Indian industry. Lancashire began to export cotton products all over the world with +/- 50% going to India!! During the struggle for Independence Gandhi called for a boycott of British cotton goods encouraging people only to wear homespun cloth. The effect decimated the east Lancashire textile industry which is why Gandhi was invited to Darwen (about 6 miles from here) to see at first hand the poverty the boycott created.

I'm sure there will be others who know much more than me. I'm guessing American cotton was purchased because of price, trade connections with the UK etc.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I could do with a new face mask!
> 
> View attachment 569982


That should help you sleep........not sure when you would wake again though.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Some cotton _did _come from India, but a lot of it came from the 'deep south' of the USA. The Union naval blockade of Confederate ports had severe effects this side of the Atlantic...
> 
> I used to do the annual '_Rossendale Mountain Bike Challenge_' over many of our rugged local hills. One part of the route was over Rooley Moor Road , a cobbled path which struck me as being a very odd thing to head up over that hillside. I investigated and discovered the fascinating history of it...
> 
> The Cotton Famine Road - *link #1*, *link #2*.


Interesting Colin, that's new for me. Thanks


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Afraid I’m not very adventurous with fish and stick to haddock or cod usually. Scampi is about as brave as I get.


You can't beat a nice jelly fish on toast.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You can't beat a nice jelly fish on toast.


You want to try swimming into a red jellyfish by accident. The tentacles stretch for a long way and are nearly invisible. Getting them on any exposed skin is worse than being stung by nettles and the pain lasts longer. 
In early summer when out fishing we would sometimes motor through so many ordinary ones they could choke the motor by blocking the cooling water intake. Keep going as fast as possible and you leave a wake of jellyfish soup. Never tried it for taste tho'.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I was on holiday once and ordered baked stuffed sardines but they came with head and tail still on too. I couldn’t eat it.


We holidayed in Portugal 2 years ago and had planned to have sardines.
To my (limited) knowledge that is how they are served.
Very very tasty but what a pain.....each one must have a thousand bones.
You have to pull the flesh off with your fingers to avoid the bones.
We would do it again but just one portion between us.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I was on holiday once and ordered baked stuffed sardines but they came with head and tail still on too. I couldn’t eat it.


When my younger son was a fish farmer they would sometimes net fry [very small fish about a 2 or 3 inches long] off the edge of the cages. Deep fried they were very tasty eaten whole.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> When my younger son was a fish farmer they would sometimes net fry [very small fish about a 2 or 3 inches long] off the edge of the cages. Deep fried they were very tasty eaten whole.


I haven't had Sprats for years. Used to love 'em as a kid.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Some cotton _did _come from India, but a lot of it came from the 'deep south' of the USA. The Union naval blockade of Confederate ports had severe effects this side of the Atlantic...
> 
> I used to do the annual '_Rossendale Mountain Bike Challenge_' over many of our rugged local hills. One part of the route was over Rooley Moor Road , a cobbled path which struck me as being a very odd thing to head up over that hillside. I investigated and discovered the fascinating history of it...
> 
> The Cotton Famine Road - *link #1*, *link #2*.


Thanks to Gregg Wallace and Cherry Healey’s Inside the Factory program on socks, I recently learned that Australia is one of the top cotton producing countries in the world.





And Greece


----------



## GM (21 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Whatever you do, don’t make a joke on that thread, unless you are willing to have “THE operation” first




You're a brave man for not only going in there, but for having four daughters!


----------



## GM (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> @12boy @oldwheels
> 
> View attachment 569983
> 
> ...




I couldn't eat roe like that, but I like Taramasalata. Makes a nice dip with crackers.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jan 2021)

Not sure if the 15km from front door is true, but, my brother’s latest funny:


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> When my younger son was a fish farmer they would sometimes net fry [very small fish about a 2 or 3 inches long] off the edge of the cages. Deep fried they were very tasty eaten whole.


I have never been able to eat them. You are eating eyes, brains, intestines .
No thanks.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You can't beat a nice jelly fish on toast.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I haven't had Sprats for years. Used to love 'em as a kid.



I haven't eaten sprats for years either, used to wash down a large plateful with a large bottle of Guinness,


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Some cotton _did _come from India, but a lot of it came from the 'deep south' of the USA. The Union naval blockade of Confederate ports had severe effects this side of the Atlantic...
> 
> I used to do the annual '_Rossendale Mountain Bike Challenge_' over many of our rugged local hills. One part of the route was over Rooley Moor Road , a cobbled path which struck me as being a very odd thing to head up over that hillside. I investigated and discovered the fascinating history of it...
> 
> The Cotton Famine Road - *link #1*, *link #2*.



An interesting read.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have never been able to eat them. You are eating eyes,* brains*, intestines .
> No thanks.



Ugh... that reminds me of another experience when living/working overseas... when working in Malta, one of the guys in the group had a girlfriend who, when eating prawns (served whole), would break off the head, and suck out the brains. She even went as far as to collect the heads discarded by the rest of us, and eat the brains. Never seemed to do her any harm...


----------



## pawl (21 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We holidayed in Portugal 2 years ago and had planned to have sardines.
> To my (limited) knowledge that is how they are served.
> Very very tasty but what a pain.....each one must have a thousand bones.
> You have to pull the flesh off with your fingers to avoid the bones.
> We would do it again but just one portion between us.




I’ll stick to having mine out of a tin.I usually buy sardines in brine Mash them up with a good dollop of tomato sauce and have them on toast.Occasionally have a sardine sandwich.

Yes I know you can get them in tomato sauce but I like a good dab of sauce.🥸


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I haven't eaten sprats for years either, used to wash down a large plateful with a large bottle of Guinness,


I’m surprised British Cycling haven’t employed you as a coach and nutritionist


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have never been able to eat them. You are eating eyes, brains, intestines .
> No thanks.


Got to be done nice and crisp. Lovely.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

Today is the:
21st day of the
21st year of the
21st century and the time is 
21:21

👏👏👏


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Today is the:
> 21st day of the
> 21st year of the
> 21st century and the time is
> ...


 wow that’s really really interesting


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

there's another Brexit thread 

This time it's chlorinated chicken and all that goes with it.....
.........stay home folks, stay home


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Today is the:
> 21st day of the
> 21st year of the
> 21st century and the time is
> ...


Does that mean anything?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Does that mean anything?


Well it's only going to happen once this century...........

Did you miss it?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

.......and besides I don't have much else to think about.........it's that or Death by Paradise.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Got to be done nice and crisp. Lovely.


Oooh yummy.....crispy eyes and brains


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> there's another Brexit thread
> 
> This time it's chlorinated chicken and all that goes with it.....
> .........stay home folks, stay home


 No honestly I insist, you go in first , no I really don’t mind . Go on you’ll be fine ,whats the worst they can do to you.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> No honestly I insist, you go in first , no I really don’t mind . Go on you’ll be fine ,whats the worst they can do to you.


Chlorinate me...........?????


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

I am sorely tempted to visit the chicken thread. On second thoughts.....Nah. I won't bother.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well it's only going to happen once this century...........
> 
> Did you miss it?


In fact it can never happen again, ever!!!!! Geez I am very bored.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2021)

Death in Paradise was good.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

Geez. Didn't take long for it to A bring up the EU yet AGAIN and be. We told you so. 

British food is of such a high quality as everyone knows. What exactly is in a lot of processed foods anyway. Lots of crap and rubbish ground up and thrown in to bulk it up a bit. YUM.


----------



## 12boy (21 Jan 2021)

The Cajun folk who eat "mudbugs" (crawdads or crayfish to you, cher) suck de brains too. Maybe they are good.
Growing cotton is very hard on the soil and requires a lot of water....1 pound of cotton requires 1/4 pound of synthetic fertilizer. Too bad, I really like cotton in the summer.
Thank you for the info on the cotton famine. I would be proud to have ancestors who did the right thing when it cost something.
Did my 20 on the Brompton. Only a few icy spots and it was nice to be riding something that could coast a bit better than studded snow tires. Got up to a toasty 1.6C with only a weak breeze.
Time for a snack....squid marmalade on pork rinds and hot chile ginger bread. Actually, I made that up. Perhaps a little meatloaf, extra sharp Australian cheddar and a Bosc pear.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> The Cajun folk who eat "mudbugs" (crawdads or crayfish to you, cher) suck de brains too. Maybe they are good.
> Growing cotton is very hard on the soil and requires a lot of water....1 pound of cotton requires 1/4 pound of synthetic fertilizer. Too bad, I really like cotton in the summer.
> Thank you for the info on the cotton famine. I would be proud to have ancestors who did the right thing when it cost something.
> Did my 20 on the Brompton. Only a few icy spots and it was nice to be riding something that could coast a bit better than studded snow tires. Got up to a toasty 1.6C with only a weak breeze.
> Time for a snack....squid marmalade on pork rinds and hot chile ginger bread. Actually, I made that up. Perhaps a little meatloaf, extra sharp Australian cheddar and a Bosc pear.




My mum used to make a mean meatloaf.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> During the struggle for Independence Gandhi called for a boycott of British cotton goods encouraging people only to wear homespun cloth. The effect decimated the east Lancashire textile industry which is why Gandhi was invited to Darwen (about 6 miles from here) to see at first hand the poverty the boycott created.


I was telling my bubble pal about Rooley Moor Rd this evening and she said that she remembered reading something about Gandhi coming over here and talking about cotton.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Does that mean anything?


See
https://www.narcity.com/en-us/news/...21-has-people-freaking-out-for-another-reason
for one explanation.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was telling my bubble pal about Rooley Moor Rd this evening and she said that she remembered reading something about Gandhi coming over here and talking about cotton.


Apparently taken in Todmorden, Lancashire.


----------



## 12boy (22 Jan 2021)

I was wrong before...I did not eat meatloaf but rather panko encrusted oven baked trout, and some cheddar. Never got around to the pear but I will. Dinner will be curried prawns, bismati rice, roasted cauliflower, some chutney, sliced banana, hard boiled egg and other additions to the meal. 
My friends tell me I look so much like Mohandas Karamchand Ghandi that I could be his Anglo half brother. I don't know if I really cotton to that. Having lived in India from age 3 months to 10 years I encountered lavish curried meals that had so many other additions to eat with the curry and rice it took 12 boys to carry all that to the table, hence my forum handle of 12 boy.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> I was wrong before...I did not eat meatloaf but rather panko encrusted oven baked trout, and some cheddar. Never got around to the pear but I will. Dinner will be curried prawns, bismati rice, roasted cauliflower, some chutney, sliced banana, hard boiled egg and other additions to the meal.
> My friends tell me I look so much like Mohandas Karamchand Ghandi that I could be his Anglo half brother. I don't know if I really cotton to that. Having lived in India from age 3 months to 10 years I encountered lavish curried meals that had so many other additions to eat with the curry and rice it took 12 boys to carry all that to the table, hence my forum handle of 12 boy.


13 being unlucky for someone!

Now about that bear you were going to have. Was it a brown or grizzly bear?


----------



## 12boy (22 Jan 2021)

It was a pear, amigo. A bear might eat me. Every once in a while a bear or cougar will come down from Casper Mountain. The bears get into the trash dumpsters and the cougars like cats and dogs. Game and Fish are called, the animal is tranked and released somewhere away from people. I've seen a few bears but never a cougar in the wild but nevertheless less hiking around our mountain in the fall when the bears are trying to fatten up for the winter I have felt eyes upon me....


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> It was a pear, amigo. A bear might eat me. Every once in a while a bear or cougar will come down from Casper Mountain. The bears get into the trash dumpsters and the cougars like cats and dogs. Game and Fish are called, the animal is tranked and released somewhere away from people. I've seen a few bears but never a cougar in the wild but nevertheless less hiking around our mountain in the fall when the bears are trying to fatten up for the winter I have felt eyes upon me....


A pear!
That makes a bit more sense. 
Thought it was something along the lines of "I could eat a horse".


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2021)

Morning. Dry but a biting wind out there. 

Might have a short jog. Don't want to do much as my back/sciatica has been bothering me lately. Already put on four pounds with not doing so much lately.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My mum used to make a mean meatloaf.


As a kid (maybe 7 or 8) my Dad was forcing me to eat brawn at one meal. I got some down then promptly threw up over the table. I was never forced to eat it again.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2021)

Hello everyone  The ground is dry, the sky is clear, no wind,+ (PLUS!) 2C. There seems to have been a light frost but nothing to stop our ride which I have planned using local roads and avoiding all lanes bar a one mile stretch. If we dodge the one mile stretch it means 3 miles on the A59, a major trunk road. 

Bit of a restless night.......for Mrs P who was still reading at 3.00am since when she tossed and turned. I got up at 5.00am to escape this. No one wonder I don't get enough sleep.

I am about to make another effort to prove who I am to the NHS log-in to allow me to use the myGP app. My local practice keep urging this but the NHS don't seem to like my credentials. They've fixed enough bits over the years, you'd think they could have popped in one of Bill's chips while I was there!!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My mum used to make a mean meatloaf.


So did mine. Think I might have attempted to make one many years ago. Think I might try this next time it's my turn to cook. I've cooked every night since Sunday so hopefully it will be a few days before I have to again.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2021)

Minus 2 here. And sooo dark.
Don't know how you do it Mo.....tbh jogging in pitch black, freezing conditions seems a tad dangerous to me BUT you do it successfully so good on you.
A few bitty jobs on.
Looks like the auntie is coming out of hospital on Monday depending on
1) she is still Covid clear and they can find a spare room somewhere that offers physio.
2. Her specs never turned up so I need to get some ordered asap
3. I need to visit her flat, flush the water etc and sort the mail out.

Have a nice day. May it be free of soiled undies and chlorinated chicken


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> *Have a nice day. May it be free of soiled undies and chlorinated chicken *



Possibly the two go together?


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, the news from Warrington is that the water is going down, here we have a cold and frosty morning.


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am about to make another effort to prove who I am to the NHS log-in to allow me to use the myGP app. My local practice keep urging this but the NHS don't seem to like my credentials. They've fixed enough bits over the years, you'd think they could have popped in one of Bill's chips while I was there!!



I've recently set up both myself and my Good Lady on the NHS app, a right royal faf.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A frosty start to the day here. 

Out with the dog shortly for an hour or so and then tackle the domestics. 

My new jigsaw puzzles arrived yesterday, 3x 1000 piece jobbies should keep me busy for some time. 

I'm going to get my PPE on and have a quick look in another part of the forum, wish me luck, I may be gone some time.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

It's Fish Friday.
I may even summon up a muted 'Yay'.
Apart from that, it's same old, same old..........again.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> I'm going to get my PPE on and have a quick look in another part of the forum, wish me luck, I may be gone some time.


Will we all come in and rescue you if you don't return?  Sometimes I have a good chuckle reading some of the posts over there, but tend not to post for obvious reasons.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2021)

Morning. Cold and damp here. No snow.

Here in Wales we can't sign up to the NHS ap. Surprise surprise.

Stay safe folks


----------



## dickyknees (22 Jan 2021)

Bore da pawb. 

Better day in the making. Lighter winds and the prospect of seeing the sun today. 
Nice to see the garden’s snow drops coming through.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, a bright start here in the snowfields of Lothian, just above freezing but a forecast high of 2 later.
Will get out for a little walk shortly.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2021)

1 deg and feeling like -2 here


----------



## pawl (22 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> 1 deg and feeling like -2 here




About the same here.Hard frost.Another short session on the turbo me thinks just to keep the old legs loose.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks,

Sunshine and a hard frost. It's the birthday of an ex colleague today. We worked together for more that forty years, Mrs Tenkay remarked that we'd worked together for so long that we could read each others minds . I remember on one occasion we were working together dismantling a piece of equipment, it was an extremely time critical repair and the customer was in the workshop in order to be able to take the repaired item back and get his production line running again. As he left he remarked that it had been like watching a ballet, with each of us moving around the equipment to initiate the next stage at just the right time and handing each other the required tools just as they became necessary.
I will extend this mornings walk and pop a card through the door. Looking forward to being able to meet up again for a pint and a natter once the Virus situation is resolved.

Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2021)

Decided on an Aldi dash. Got everything and back home by 08 30.
My app tells me its now 3° but it feels more like 0° AND it was hail stoning.
My get up and go has definitely got up and gone ........I do not feel like doing anything.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Decided on an Aldi dash. Got everything and back home by 08 30.
> My app tells me its now 3° but it feels more like 0° AND it was hail stoning.
> My get up and go has definitely got up and gone ........I do not feel like doing anything.


I might have a wander round to the Co-op for a few bits and pieces just to take me over the weekend as I hate weekend shopping even worse than during the week.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2021)

I have to pick Mr WD's prescription up from the quacks. Might brave the Co Op if I feel brave


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to pick Mr WD's prescription up from the quacks. Might brave the Co Op if I feel brave


I must try not to buy any extra goodies to eat as I need to drop the few pounds I've put on before they become half a stone!


----------



## GM (22 Jan 2021)

Morning all...



Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Dry but a biting wind out there.
> 
> Might have a short jog. Don't want to do much as my back/sciatica has been bothering me lately. *Already put on four pounds with not doing so* *much lately*.




Me too, shamelessly creeping up to 100kg, trouble is I do love my food!


----------



## GM (22 Jan 2021)

This must be a first on CycleChat.....







...This is the card I mentioned the other day for Mrs GM's friends dad, and here's a link
https://www.normandymemorialtrust.org/news-story/d-day-veteran-donald-howkins-becomes-centenarian/


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2021)

Although my heart goes out to all those affected by Covid, especially in the built up areas, I then read this and think.........well what do you expect!  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-55764673


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jan 2021)

Gritting lorry went past about 6 o'clock this morning and has just gone past again. Took a long time to come back so must have been doing the maze of streets where there used to be an open field. For some unknown reason that bit became known as "Tinsel Town". Light covering of slush and when I went out to my coal bunker behind the house it was not slippy as I expected.
Meant to go up to the farm shop for cheese and any meat they have. On my last pack of bacon so need to get more.
However looking at the conditions underfoot I may just leave it as there is supposed to be a rise in temp. next week.
Sun is now out and looks nice.
Either a lot of locals have got new cars or there are a lot of strangers appearing. LWB Land Rover Defender just gone past with a family. The only people using such vehicles here are the huntin,shootin,fishin bunch. 
Those who used to have them for work disliked them as they were uncomfortable and even the farmers all have Japanese pickups of various configurations.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Gritting lorry went past about 6 o'clock this morning and has just gone past again. Took a long time to come back so must have been doing the maze of streets where there used to be an open field. For some unknown reason that bit became known as "Tinsel Town". Light covering of slush and when I went out to my coal bunker behind the house it was not slippy as I expected.
> Meant to go up to the farm shop for cheese and any meat they have. On my last pack of bacon so need to get more.
> However looking at the conditions underfoot I may just leave it as there is supposed to be a rise in temp. next week.
> Sun is now out and looks nice.
> ...


I don't think they are known to be very reliable are they? Probably another reason for going for the Japanese versions. I always notice when something comes up on tv of people driving various places abroad in harsh climates/terrain that the Toyotas feature strongly.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Although my heart goes out to all those affected by Covid, especially in the built up areas, I then read this and think.........well what do you expect!  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-55764673




What idiots. They should all be prosecuted.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Will we all come in and rescue you if you don't return?  Sometimes I have a good chuckle reading some of the posts over there, but tend not to post for obvious reasons.


Ahh but you did .....on the smelly knicker soiled undies thread


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Although my heart goes out to all those affected by Covid, especially in the built up areas, I then read this and think.........well what do you expect!  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-55764673


Unfortunately some sections of the population because of religious beliefs carry on as usual. They fail to understand the implications of such gatherings and believe their communities are not bound by the laws and customs of the country they are living in.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't think they are known to be very reliable are they? Probably another reason for going for the Japanese versions. I always notice when something comes up on tv of people driving various places abroad in harsh climates/terrain that the Toyotas feature strongly.


The problem was not so much reliability but the driving position seemed to be uncomfortable for everyday use. My stalker/ranger pal hated his issued by Forestry and another friend who worked for BT had the same opinion.
Generally the Japanese pickups seemed to be more popular.
However my younger son had one on contract hire when he was working on windfarm sites in the UK. This was a company vehicle but was a total disaster as the engine cut out at speed on motorways several times and spent more time on recovery vehicles than actual use. He had a couple of narrow misses when it cut out on English motorways in the fast lane. He was only saved from a major pile up by a lorry driver he had just passed who realised the problem and blocked two lanes to let him reach the hard shoulder with no engine power.
To cut a long story short he gave it back the the main dealer and said he was not having any more of it as it was a health and safety issue. The reply was that they would need to take this up with the H&S manager. They were taken aback to be told he was the H&S manager.


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't think they are known to be very reliable are they? Probably another reason for going for the Japanese versions. I always notice when something comes up on tv of people driving various places abroad in harsh climates/terrain that the Toyotas feature strongly.


Toyota 4x4 pickups feature strongly in war zones , usually with a heavy machine gun mounted on the back and packed with militia fighters.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello everyone  The ground is dry, the sky is clear, no wind,+ (PLUS!) 2C. There seems to have been a light frost but nothing to stop our ride which I have planned using local roads and avoiding all lanes bar a one mile stretch. If we dodge the one mile stretch it means 3 miles on the A59, a major trunk road.
> 
> Bit of a restless night.......for Mrs P who was still reading at 3.00am since when she tossed and turned. I got up at 5.00am to escape this. No one wonder I don't get enough sleep.
> 
> I am about to make another effort to prove who I am to the NHS log-in to allow me to use the myGP app. My local practice keep urging this but the NHS don't seem to like my credentials. *They've fixed enough bits over the years, you'd think they could have popped in one of Bill's chips while I was there!! *


Maybe you've to make an appointment for that to be done.


----------



## Sterlo (22 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Chapeaux to Dave R & PaulSB. First ride of the year yesterday, managed a measly 10 miles, seemed to be struggling. It's only when I slowed down freewheeling down hill I knew I had a problem. The front wheel was very stiff and hardly turning so needs a bit of fettling, thought it might be the brakes as I've just bled the discs but they seem okay so I think it might need some new bearings


Hopefully problem fixed, stripped down, one side was grinding and gunged up, so cleaned up and regreased (lots of rubbing alcohol on the garage floor when I knocked the bottle over!). Hoping to get out tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## pawl (22 Jan 2021)

Yippee COVID-19 jab due week tioday


----------



## rustybolts (22 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Although my heart goes out to all those affected by Covid, especially in the built up areas, I then read this and think.........well what do you expect!  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-55764673


The European Commissioner for Trade was discovered at a golf dinner in the west of Ireland some months ago ( a dinner which smashed the covid rules ) and pressure made him resign. Imagine what would happen to the 400 of them if they tried that in China ?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2021)

I am back from the quacks with Mr WD's meds. I braved the Co op as well. Lots of people were in there.

1. Everyone wore masks.

2. No on was social distancing.

3. No on observed the markings on the floor telling them which Isle to go up and which one to go down. 

1 out of 3 is probably better than nothing. 

Today is chicken day. Its def thawed out now.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2021)

A pal of mine, a keen photographer, has been sorting stuff out prior to a house move.
He just sent me this piccie that he's found, taken just past Crosby in the Isle of Man.
My passenger saw him on the bank and gave him a wave.........at about 130mph. 
Happy days!


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jan 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> A pal of mine, a keen photographer, has been sorting stuff out prior to a house move.
> He just sent me this piccie that he's found, taken just past Crosby in the Isle of Man.
> My passenger saw him on the bank and gave him a wave.........at about 130mph.
> Happy days!
> ...


Superb.
Can you recall what bike you were riding ,


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jan 2021)

A very enjoyable little walk. Icy but ok on the snow.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Superb.
> Can you recall what bike you were riding ,


Yes, I'm not senile......yet.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 570101


Where’s tha bin? We was getting worried!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2021)

Apparently we will be getting snow on Sunday


----------



## rustybolts (22 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> A pal of mine, a keen photographer, has been sorting stuff out prior to a house move.
> He just sent me this piccie that he's found, taken just past Crosby in the Isle of Man.
> My passenger saw him on the bank and gave him a wave.........at about 130mph.
> Happy days!
> ...


Dangerous bend if you get it wrong as happened to David Jefferies in 2003. I was sitting on the wall of the church hall spectating there in 2017. Jim Moodie was a lucky man in 2003 as the telegraph wires caught up in him as he arrived at speed on that fatal day. In 2017 I noticed Conor Cummings coming through on one particular lap and his helmet just inches from the stones jutting out from the wall on the inside apex. Phew ! I breathed a sigh of relief as he sped off. It must have been a fabulous experience for you racing in the IOM


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jan 2021)

Just back from my walk in the sunshine. 11km and now enjoying a slice of toast with Marmite and peanut butter ( crunchy ) 
Walked past a little lake that used to be a clay pit for Poole Pottery.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Jan 2021)

Just come back from a 20 mile wander to the airport and back
had a look around CC - looked at a thread I had posted to yesterday which simply asked if Slime worked

Yea Gods some people will argue about anything!!!!!


much more peaceful in here!!!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yes, I'm not senile......yet.


OK I will rephrase that.
What bike were you riding ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just come back from a 20 mile wander to the airport and back
> had a look around CC - looked at a thread I had posted to yesterday which simply asked if Slime worked
> 
> Yea Gods some people will argue about anything!!!!!
> ...


I wondered if putting slime into the inner tubes in the Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres on my Brommie would make them virtually p***ture proof.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Where’s tha bin? We was getting worried!


Have you morphed into Classic?
Not sure the world is big enough


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I wondered if putting slime into the inner tubes in the Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres on my Brommie would make them virtually p***ture proof.


I did that on my old ebike - apparently it does not protect from a 3 inch long screw passing directly through both tyre walls
how in the name of $deity I managed to run over it and get it through the tyre at that angle I have no clue but I no longer use the cycle path on that road due to 4 punctures in a couple of months in spite of puncture 'resistant' tyres plus slime


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just come back from a 20 mile wander to the airport and back
> had a look around CC - looked at a thread I had posted to yesterday which simply asked if Slime worked
> 
> Yea Gods some people will argue about anything!!!!!
> ...




I have slime in my tyres. I quite like it. Doesn't add too much weight and it gives me a bit of peace of mind as well.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Dangerous bend if you get it wrong as happened to David Jefferies in 2003. I was sitting on the wall of the church hall spectating there in 2017. Jim Moodie was a lucky man in 2003 as the telegraph wires caught up in him as he arrived at speed on that fatal day. In 2017 I noticed Conor Cummings coming through on one particular lap and his helmet just inches from the stones jutting out from the wall on the inside apex. Phew ! I breathed a sigh of relief as he sped off. It must have been a fabulous experience for you racing in the IOM


The photo was taken from the old Halfway House pub car park, between Crosby and the Highlander.
Fabulous experience indeed. Everything since has been boring.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> OK I will rephrase that.
> What bike were you riding ?


DMR Kawasaki.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2021)

My Car is booked in for its MOT and annual service for Monday 1st Feb. It will be more expensive than normal because of the transmission pipe but hey ho it has to be done.


----------



## 12boy (22 Jan 2021)

Good to see you back, numbnuts. Very light snow last night but lots more beginning tonight through late Saturday. 
Mo, I feel your pain. I'm up to 68.5 kg from as little as 65.7 last summer and more worrisome, body fat % up from 12.9 to 14, per my scale although I don't know how accurate it is on body comp. I wonder if the short days trigger a blubbifying response.
Unfortunately Mrs 12 has fallen into the sticky trap of responding to FB and local newspaper comments by people who allege the Covid isn't real, that Trump really did win, masks are either unnecessary or spread disease and any request to wear one is a violation of their constitutional rights, etc etc. I feel it is pointless to argue with these folks as they will not change their minds, for after all, God is on their side.
I will try for a short ride around the neighborhood today, the other highlights being vacuuming dog hair and sorting out and filing a bunch of medical bills. Of course we are warm and dry, have hot water, lots of food and I have CC and your exploits to inspire me so we are good...
Hasta Luego


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> DMR Kawasaki.


What does DMR stand for ?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I did that on my old ebike - apparently it does not protect from a 3 inch long screw passing directly through both tyre walls
> how in the name of $deity I managed to run over it and get it through the tyre at that angle I have no clue


Not necessarily proof... my tube was slime-free!



ColinJ said:


> Ha - I had a 4 inch nail go through the side of a mountain bike tyre once, then through both sides of the inner tube, and out of the other side of the tyre. The tyre stayed pumped up! The only reason that I knew that the nail was there was because it was catching on the seat stays as the wheel rotated.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea how a nail could find its way through like that, and even less idea why the tube didn't go flat ...





Dave7 said:


> What does DMR stand for ?


*D*angerous *M*otorcycle *R*ace!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My Car is booked in for its MOT and annual service for Monday 1st Feb. It will be more expensive than normal because of the transmission pipe but hey ho it has to be done.


I went on line for my tax today only to find the MOT ran out in September....oops.
Booked in for tomorrow.....PHEW dodged a bullet there.


----------



## GM (22 Jan 2021)

Just had my jab, now I've got the urge to go to Curry's and buy some Microsoft stuff!


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What does DMR stand for ?


It's the chassis builder - Dave Molyneux Racing


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Just had my jab, now I've got the urge to go to Curry's and buy some Microsoft stuff!


Resistance is Futile!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2021)

Put the telly on for Pointless to find we have a daily brief on.


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Put the telly on for Pointless to find we have a daily brief on.



Its on bbc 2


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2021)

Gosh, these death figures are shocking!


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Put the telly on for Pointless to find we have a daily brief on.



It is on BBC2


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jan 2021)

Looking for some useless information which my friend Mr G does not seem to know.
Years ago when touring somewhere on the NE England coast we came on a village where they did not speak English, or at least English as we know it. There was a tunnel which led down from the clifftop to the beach which I remember walking down. Must have been quite a labour to dig that but there was no harbour as such on an exposed coast and I think they must have hauled boats up in bad weather.
No idea why I remember this but where is it? Somebody must know.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, these death figures are shocking!




I didn't watch it to be honest.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I did that on my old ebike - apparently it does *not *protect from a 3 inch long screw passing directly through both tyre walls


Oops, I misread that earlier - I thought you had posted that it _*DOES*_ protect!

My subsequent post makes sense once you realise my mistake...


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2021)

OK I'll 'fess up as well to help @Mo1959 and @12boy feel better.........I'm currently 2.5kg (5lb) above my fighting weight and I can feel it sitting on my waist. Not happy. In my case it's too much alcohol and chocolate and not enough cycling. 😭

We CAN do this together guys. 🤗


----------



## 12boy (22 Jan 2021)

Never liked slime so much, especially the last president. My LBS dude suggested tubeless tire sealant and that has worked well for me. Slightly less of a PITA when they don't seal flats but leave gummy goo on the outside of the tire.


----------



## 12boy (22 Jan 2021)

The sad thing is I already don't drink alcohol and go easy on carbs and rarely eat sweets and am still becoming more blubberous daily. In the winter time I do a lot more resistance training which lead to the hope that any extra weight was lean muscle mass but that is an obvious delusion. However, as I told my friend a couple of years ago who was moaning about not being able to do what he could ten years ago, ten years from now we will wish we could still do what we can today.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2021)

Weight issues aside today has been good, probably the best for several weeks. Started off with a friend calling to say he'd crashed on black ice and to be careful. By this time I was at the meet point waiting for another buddy. We decided to carry on.

I had planned a route using main roads and off we went. It was great, temperatures up to around 5-6⁰C, sunshine and dry. We sailed along. Arrived at a new cafe stop for takeaway which was recommended by the friend who phoned the ice warning.

This is a VERY unusual cafe. It's a shipping container converted into a cafe. A simple menu, 2-3 sandwich choices, 3 panini choices, cake and very, very good coffee. The outdoor tables are oil drums. Magic!!!! Love it. For locals it's called The Gasket and is on Skull Lane, Appley Bridge. 

Yes, Skull Lane, no typos.

A very good day.......makes a change amongst all this shoot.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2021)

Good evening all, another day not doing a great deal.

I called my mate who lives nearby as I hadn't heard from him this week. Turns out he's got covid and been suffering at home this week and didn't want to tell anyone.
So I cycled around and got some essential shopping for him.

I cooked a decent mushroom risotto for tea, MrsP liked it at least.

Now listening to T B on the radio and drinking teabefore Winter Watch comes on.

It's raining heavily outside but tomorrow looks good. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jan 2021)

Hi I've not been feeling myself for a while now, I'm not depressed or anything like that, but with all the bad news with this virus I think it's not “if” we get but when.............
I have got something wrong with my right knee I think is in cartilage trouble, had it a while back, but it disappeared, but now it's back and I can't put much weight on it so going for walks is a no no so it seems like I'm stuck looking at four walks of my hovel until it gets better.
Looking back through the posts I see I was missed by a few people ….thank you


----------



## pawl (22 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Put the telly on for Pointless to find we have a daily brief on.




You could have switched over to the chase


----------



## pawl (22 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Just had my jab, now I've got the urge to go to Curry's and buy some Microsoft stuff!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I’ve got my jab next Friday Will that mean the car will gravitate towards Curry’s If it does I will know there is a chip in it


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Jan 2021)

This is from a canal walk 2 years ago , I came across it when looking for another photo . I wasn’t sure what category to post in , so I thought I would share it here.


----------



## pawl (22 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hi I've not been feeling myself for a while now, I'm not depressed or anything like that, but with all the bad news with this virus I think it's not “if” we get but when.............
> I have got something wrong with my right knee I think is in cartilage trouble, had it a while back, but it disappeared, but now it's back and I can't put much weight on it so going for walks is a no no so it seems like I'm stuck looking at four walks of my hovel until it gets better.
> Looking back through the posts I see I was missed by a few people ….thank you




I have a similar problem with my right knee.Had it for several years.Cycling is not a problem I rub in some Volterol twelve hour gel and put on a knee support Walking is more of a problem.Use a walking pole if hill’s involved


----------



## pawl (22 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 570181
> 
> 
> This is from a canal walk 2 years ago , I came across it when looking for another photo . I wasn’t sure what category to post in , so I thought I would share it here.





That’s areal motor boat


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 570181
> 
> 
> This is from a canal walk 2 years ago , I came across it when looking for another photo . I wasn’t sure what category to post in , so I thought I would share it here.


No idea where to find it but I watched a canal boat vlog a while ago that showed a narrow boat converted to look like a Morris Minor

including indicators

sometimes you think of something and it just has to be done


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2021)

Electric blanket will definitely be on tonight. Down to freezing already. 

New crime drama starting at 9 but it’s subtitles which I don’t like. Might at least attempt it.


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Electric blanket will definitely be on tonight. Down to freezing already.
> 
> New crime drama starting at 9 but it’s subtitles which I don’t like. Might at least attempt it.


I used to really enjoy watching one TV crime drama with subtitles, what was it called .............Oh I remember Taggart


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I used to really enjoy watching one TV crime drama with subtitles, what was it called .............Oh I remember Taggart


The drama that finished this week, Traces, set in Dundee was quite good, but at times subtitles would of been handy


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I used to really enjoy watching one TV crime drama with subtitles, what was it called .............Oh I remember Taggart





Paulus said:


> The drama that finished this week, Traces, set in Dundee was quite good, but at times subtitles would of been handy


We’re going to be in so much trouble when Mo comes back from the Scandi crime drama.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 570101


Feeling under the weather?

If so, hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## 12boy (22 Jan 2021)

I go for subtitles when I watch British TV. I can sort of hear ok but not when there are other noises or people talk fast. I'm also having trouble putting seeing the road on my bike...just can't focus as fast as I ride. Weird. 
Glad to hear from you, numbnuts. I've had a number of friends and relatives get very ill or die, so that's where my head goes if someone seems missing. Sorry about the kneesels, though. Get well soon.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Electric blanket will definitely be on tonight. Down to freezing already.
> 
> New crime drama starting at 9 but it’s subtitles which I don’t like. Might at least attempt it.


Half the time we have subtitles on our Virgin anyway

errr


I will explain - Virgin Tivo V6 box 

for some reason I have trouble understanding what they say sometimes - so subtitles help - especially with something like Peaky blinder at time because the background is so dark.


Wife doesn't seem to have a problem - 
the fact that every time he appears on screen she say "sex on legs" may be relevant- hearing may not be her primary focus


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 570181
> 
> 
> This is from a canal walk 2 years ago , I came across it when looking for another photo . I wasn’t sure what category to post in , so I thought I would share it here.


It's the wrong colour, no tax, no MOT(Expired 2012), windscreen and headlights seemed to be common advisories.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

Have a gander before it gets deleted
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-bicycle-accessories-donations.271021/page-4

You try to help, and that happens.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2021)

Not bad, but I don’t know if it’s a trait of the Danes, but I found them very expressionless. Doesn’t convey much drama.


----------



## rustybolts (22 Jan 2021)

Anybody who has Netflix might be interested in a drama series ( violence warning) . I stumbled across it and gave it a chance. I looked up its ratings after a few mins and they were excellent . Its called To The Lake.Good for those who dont want to go to bed early or dont feel tired


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2021)

I am watching Neil Diamond on BBC2.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am watching Neil Diamond on BBC2.


Quite like him. It was years before I realised that he wasn’t singing Reverend Blue Jeans though!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Anybody who has Netflix might be interested in a drama series ( violence warning) . I stumbled across it and gave it a chance. I looked up its ratings after a few mins and they were excellent . Its called To The Lake.Good for those who dont want to go to bed early or dont feel tired


It is interesting to watch a Russian drama for a change.

They definitely play up the cliched vodka-swilling alcoholic thing. Or perhaps the actors weren't actually acting!


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## GM (22 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not bad, but I don’t know if it’s a trait of the Danes, but I found them very expressionless. Doesn’t convey much drama.




That's exactly what I said to wifey, miserable lot ain't they!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have a gander before it gets deleted
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-bicycle-accessories-donations.271021/page-4
> 
> You try to help, and that happens.


OOPS .
That was erhh.........interesting.
Mo..... you get around don't you


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am watching Neil Diamond on BBC2.


I have a couple of his CDs that we enjoy listening to......good voice AND he wrote some good stuff as well.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2021)

I am up Up at 05.30 actually.
Listening to Tony B on SoTS.... some really good music. The one playing now is Matt Munro....what a lovely voice that guy had.
Have to take the car in for its MOT at 09.00. Will have to walk back in the cold rain though....that will be nice NOT.
Then walk back to collect when its ready. Oh joy


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

Morning. Tried to lie a bit longer as it's minus 3 and all white and sparkly out there!  I will brave a walk soon.


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2021)

Good morning people, its bitter cold here this morning and sprinkled with snow,


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have a gander before it gets deleted
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-bicycle-accessories-donations.271021/page-4
> 
> You try to help, and that happens.


Not deleted just moved to Personal matters. I shall say no more.


----------



## The Jogger (23 Jan 2021)

Morning all, a bit chilly here too , dry and clear, out for walk by the harbour later on.
I've been offered a part time job as a postie, i got an email from an agency and doubtfully applied. I'm still doubtful but i might try it for a day or two.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2021)

Good morning all.
A bit dull outside. A bit like my mood at the moment.  nothing a good walk with the dog out in the cold air won't put right.🐶

I need more tea

Stay safe everyone


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> *I go for subtitles when I watch British TV. I can sort of hear ok but not when there are other noises or people talk fast.* I'm also having trouble putting seeing the road on my bike...just can't focus as fast as I ride. Weird.
> Glad to hear from you, numbnuts. I've had a number of friends and relatives get very ill or die, so that's where my head goes if someone seems missing. Sorry about the kneesels, though. Get well soon.


I get the same with some American films. If the accent is what I perceive to be NY or people talk very fast I can't understand without subtitles.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2021)

Brrrr. We had a smattering of snow last night.. not much thank god.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, bright and minus 2. Forecast high of +1 this afternoon. Will be heading off for a little walk shortly, hopefully early enough to miss the crowds.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have a gander before it gets deleted
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-bicycle-accessories-donations.271021/page-4
> 
> You try to help, and that happens.


WOW! Bit of a rant about the mods there...................................should we try? Make it our game for the day. 'Cos I've got bugger all else planned.


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have a gander before it gets deleted
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-bicycle-accessories-donations.271021/page-4
> 
> You try to help, and that happens.



That got a bit out of hand!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2021)

-1 here.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Anybody who has Netflix might be interested in a drama series ( violence warning) . I stumbled across it and gave it a chance. I looked up its ratings after a few mins and they were excellent . Its called *To The Lake.*Good for those who dont want to go to bed early or dont feel tired



Yep. Watched this during the first lockdown and really enjoyed it though I'm not sure the subject matter is ideal in the middle of a pandemic!


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Another day, another.............er, day. 
The Facebook Gestapo were out in force over what constitutes 'local' with regards to the Covid restrictions last night.
Some people seem to revel in the opportunity to relinquish their freedoms, so long as they get a fleeting moment of perceived authority.


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> -1 here.
> View attachment 570218



Its made 2 degrees here this morning


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2021)

Wow. I read the first page and the last one. Thay have me all the info I needed. 

Where do we find these people


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hi I've not been feeling myself for a while now, I'm not depressed or anything like that, but with all the bad news with this virus I think it's not “if” we get but when.............
> I have got something wrong with my right knee I think is in cartilage trouble, had it a while back, but it disappeared, but now it's back and I can't put much weight on it so going for walks is a no no so it seems like I'm stuck looking at four walks of my hovel until it gets better.
> Looking back through the posts I see I was missed by a few people ….thank you


I'm with you on this. I sit watching the news and wonder if all the effort Mrs P and I make is a waste of time. I get the feeling it doesn't matter what we do short of staying at home 24/7 there is nothing we can do and it's just a question of time. I don't have the feeling all the time, far from it, but it definitely happens. Bumping, not literally, in to a friend yesterday who was on his first walk after recovering from Covid-19 wasn't good. We wondered if he would make it home he was breathing so hard. His wife was with him. It's not so much Covid which scares me but the thought of the potential long term impact on my health.

Have you tried Dog Oil on the knee. It works and yes it does exist.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2021)

So good morning to one and all. We had a very hard frost last night and snow began to fall heavily about 7.30. This is going to be BAD news on the roads as at this time of day LCC will concentrate on the motorways and main arterial routes. Local roads, bus routes etc. are unlikely to be gritted for several hours if at all. It's a day for lighting the wood burner, hunkering down and nipping out for a walk as soon as the weather allows.

I've been awake for hours and a snooze is on the cards around midday. Put the time to good use and finished my training plan for the Fred Whitton. I really need better weather to arrive in the next couple of weeks. I shall find stuff to do today even if some of it is pretty irrelevant to life in general.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2021)

@Mo1959 which drama is this please? Time and channel would be good. Thanks.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I read the first page and the last one. Thay have me all the info I needed.
> 
> Where do we find these people


There have been a few recently who for whatever reason seem to take umbrage at the advice given, and get stuck on a certain train of thought.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 which drama is this please? Time and channel would be good. Thanks.


Is that the investigation on BBC2 last night?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

Yep as above was The Investigation BBC2 9pm. Back on next Friday or is all on iplayer I think. 

That was a very  walk in minus 4! Was fine walking uphill but got quite chilled on the descent. Sun is out now though so will heat the house up.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have a gander before it gets deleted
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-bicycle-accessories-donations.271021/page-4
> 
> You try to help, and that happens.


YIKES!!!!
after that my slight mistype kinda disappeared into the background

Conversations on this site can be interesting!!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> YIKES!!!!
> after that my slight mistype kinda disappeared into the background
> 
> Conversations on this site can be interesting!!


Got to wonder if some are genuine or just having a pure wind up!


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Got to wonder if some are genuine or just having a pure wind up!


I think so, they only joined cycle chat on Monday. It’s been fun following the thread and I was tempted to comment myself but then considered that the OP might not be well.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2021)

Started off nice and sunny but a bit overcast now with a sprinkle of snow overnight. Even the highest mountain I can see at about 2500ft {It has a gaelic name about a paragraph long} does not seem to have a complete covering of snow and Morvern is also only a light sprinkle.
Just as well I went up to the farm shop yesterday and got sausages and some cheese. No bacon so need to keep an eye on FB and get up there promptly before it has all gone.
My epson ink which was supposed to arrive last week, then this week will now be next week on the day I have to go to get routine bloods done but knowing which carrier is involve will get stuck in their depot for a while. At least it now seems to be somewhere in the UK.
The holiday house opposite has now got yet another tenant. Could be an essential worker but more likely a refugee.
Holiday houses used to be let out over winter to local workers who lived in caravans for the summer to allow for more lucrative holiday lets. This does not appear to happen any more as agencies have taken over the business side and cannot be bothered with local tenants.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think so, they only joined cycle chat on Monday. It’s been fun following the thread and I was tempted to comment myself but then considered that the OP might not be well.


I've said as much in the thread.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The holiday house opposite has now got yet another tenant.


On my walk this morning I walked past Crieff Hydro's chalets and it was quite sad to see them all deserted. Even at this time of year a good percentage would have been occupied. Not sure how much longer the hotel will survive.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Got to wonder if some are genuine or just having a pure wind up!


The Managing Director of a firm I worked with was a malicious old sod. He had a hobby of setting up fights and rubbed his hands with glee when he discovered that a quarrel he had engineered between others had come to pass. I actually got on well with him as I accepted no nonsense and told him when to get off. He respected that attitude.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think so, they only joined cycle chat on Monday. It’s been fun following the thread and I was tempted to comment myself but then considered that the OP might not be well.




Might not be well. Love it.


----------



## pawl (23 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I get the same with some American films. If the accent is what I perceive to be NY or people talk very fast I can't understand without subtitles.




Ifrequntly use subtitles American.Some Welsh and Scottish Some English actors seem at time’s to mumble their lines


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! Bit of a rant about the mods there...................................should we try? Make it our game for the day. 'Cos I've got bugger all else planned.


Tell you what........you go 1st and if you are still here this afternoon I may follow you


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

I see I have English football inflicted on me on the telly tonight, even although my own team St Johnstone are playing a cup semi-final.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see I have English football inflicted on me on the telly tonight, even although my own team St Johnstone are playing a cup semi-final.


I am with you on that Mo.... seriously out of order imo


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Jan 2021)

Just an update on the weather

WE HAVE SNOW

several millimetres of it - been falling since before I got up so ground totally covered
not a single foot print or tyre track in the whole of this end of the street - I suspect we are all just sitting around watching it

Met Office says it will continue off and on al day


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2021)

The snow is melting here, but the sky has gone very dark and the temp has dropped as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2021)

And thar she blows. Sleety rain.


----------



## GM (23 Jan 2021)

Morning all... Breakfast finished. Every morning my boy makes me a smoothie, todays ingredients pineapple, fresh coriander, apple, pomegranate juice. should keep me going until lunchtime!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2021)

Took my car in for its MOT.
I WAS going to walk back as its only a mile or so BUT 08.00 the snow came down quite heavily and discretion took over. I booked a taxi . Stopped at Co-op on the way back and waited for me.
5 quid......money well spent.
I will pick it up on Monday.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> There have been a few recently who for whatever reason seem to take umbrage at the advice given, and get stuck on a certain train of thought.


Well, I'd not spend just short of £50 on a lock* for someone else, because they don't want to pay.

She could see how close to the doors she got before being stopped, if she didn't want to pay.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jan 2021)

I've just got up...........it could be a very short day


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Jan 2021)

bloke next door has just moved the cars round in his driveway - they currently have 4 cars and 1 van

totally bu*****d up the nice pristine snow on the road!!!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up...........it could be a very short day


You're making yourself a cuppa, getting summat to eat, then headed back to bed?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up...........it could be a very short day


My son usually Facetimes us late afternoon.The other day he said to me "your always in your dressing gown".


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Well, I'd not spend just short of £50 on a lock* for someone else, because they don't want to pay.


If she had even asked in a much more pleasant manner if anyone had a decent used one they were willing to sell, but to ask total strangers to help her out in a rather rude manner was totally out of order.


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Tell you what........you go 1st and if you are still here this afternoon I may follow you


Maybe just observe discretely from a safe distance .


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> If she had even asked in a much more pleasant manner if anyone had a decent used one they were willing to sell, but to ask total strangers to help her out in a rather rude manner was totally out of order.


I suppose that means there’s no chance of me borrowing your new bike. .


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> If she had even asked in a much more pleasant manner if anyone had a decent used one they were willing to sell, but to ask total strangers to help her out in a rather rude manner was totally out of order.


When £2 is expensive for some bike lights, you have to wonder why she chose a more expensive lock than linked too.

I feel sorry for Scoosh, with that last reply. But hope they leave the post in plac, just in case she does tell anyone about this site. Tell someone not to visit, the first thing many will do is visit.


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2021)

New electric toothbrush came complete with full instructions in many languages. 







I'd had the old one over 15 years and the battery was strugling to hold a charge so thought I'd better replace it.


----------



## pawl (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> If she had even asked in a much more pleasant manner if anyone had a decent used one they were willing to sell, but to ask total strangers to help her out in a rather rude manner was totally out of order.




out of curiosity I started to read it Two pages the I couldn’t be arsed to read further


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> If she had even asked in a much more pleasant manner if anyone had a decent used one they were willing to sell, but to ask total strangers to help her out in a rather rude manner was totally out of order.


I agree.
BTW.
My taxi this morning was 5 quid so if you would all like to contribute it would be appreciated.
There was a tip also but I will pay that


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2021)

Taken from my window a short while ago.
Every time I see this horse I am reminded of Kenneth Connor in Allo,Allo. Small ‘orse with small ‘earse.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> out of curiosity I started to read it Two pages the I couldn’t be arsed to read further


There's a few threads like that at the moment. As much as I sympathise with anyone with mental health problems, the two on there just seem to go on and on for ever. Most of us have had some shoot in our lives at some point but to end up talking about it for 80 pages on a cycling forum isn't for me I'm afraid.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Taken from my window a short while ago.
> Every time I see this horse I am reminded of Kenneth Connor in Allo,Allo. Small ‘orse with small ‘earse.
> View attachment 570240


A Highland pony do you think? Good thick coat keeping him/her warm......can't quite make out the sex. Lol


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I agree.
> BTW.
> My taxi this morning was 5 quid so if you would all like to contribute it would be appreciated.
> There was a tip also but I will pay that


If Ernie gets in touch next month with the big one, I will treat you all to a new bike.


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Jan 2021)

I have taken out a special offer subscription for MAMIL monthly, 3 months for £5 ( must remember to cancel) It’s the March issue that arrived on the 22nd. cover price £5.99 😱. Looking at reviews and price of equipment 😤.I realise I can no longer afford to be a cyclist ..


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just an update on the weather
> 
> WE HAVE SNOW
> 
> ...


If @Mo1959 lived there she’d have been straight out the door to draw a willie with her feet 😁


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2021)

Nice stroll around Baggy Point this morning before the weather closes in.





















Heard a lot of shouting and giggling on the way around and came across two young girls having a dip.






Bit too bloody cold for me!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

Warning from my medical practice posted on Facebook.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jan 2021)

Back from my walk, managed to mostly avoid the masses.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2021)

I've just another telephone call warning me that a warrant for my arrest is about to be lodged by HMRC for non payment of tax.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> A Highland pony do you think? Good thick coat keeping him/her warm......can't quite make out the sex. Lol


Not being a horsy person I never thought of checking sex. Fnarr will probably be along shortly after that remark.
It has moved further down the field out of sight or I would get the binocs to have a look. They live in my front facing windows anyway. Breed no idea. Not within my field of knowledge.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> I've just another telephone call warning me that a warrant for my arrest is about to be lodged by HMRC for non payment of tax.


We’re lucky, Mrs Tenkay had a text message to advise her that the tax man owes her a couple of hundred quid, just need to let them know her bank details so they can transfer the money 😁


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2021)

There has been a small trickle of kids and some adults with small children heading up to the golf course with sledges and heavy duty poly bags. There used to be floods of them and one year one not so young lady [probably having indulged in vino collapso] got a broken leg. Probably all indoors doing computer games instead.
Being Saturday the roads have not been gritted but many cars seem to be flying past without a care. The only one creeping nervously was a SWB Land Rover which I have never seen before.
Modern mainland drivers who come here seem to be a shower of wimps anyway and unable to cope with an inch of snow unless it has been dosed with salt. One recent arrival on FB was too frightened to go for the morning ferry. I remember travelling regularly in deeper snow with a Mk2 Cortina. Not my choice of car as it was a company vehicle with an oval steering wheel but with care it coped no problem.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> There has been a small trickle of kids and some adults with small children heading up to the golf course with sledges and heavy duty poly bags. There used to be floods of them and one year one not so young lady [probably having indulged in vino collapso] got a broken leg. Probably all indoors doing computer games instead.
> Being Saturday the roads have not been gritted but many cars seem to be flying past without a care. The only one creeping nervously was a SWB Land Rover which I have never seen before.
> Modern mainland drivers who come here seem to be a shower of wimps anyway and unable to cope with an inch of snow unless it has been dosed with salt. One recent arrival on FB was too frightened to go for the morning ferry. I remember travelling regularly in deeper snow with a Mk2 Cortina. Not my choice of car as it was a company vehicle with an oval steering wheel but with care it coped no problem.


People seem to have lost the ability to drive on snow now. I remember driving home from work in my MG Midget in deep snow. Even being rear wheel drive it was fine. I actually liked rear wheel drive as you could really feel what the car was doing underneath you. It was depth of snow that eventually caused most problems as it was low to the ground.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> A Highland pony do you think? Good thick coat keeping him/her warm.....*.can't quite make out the sex.* Lol



Well, they don't call it "brass monkey weather" for nothing


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Some Welsh and Scottish Some English actors seem at time’s to mumble their lines


One man that irks me is Spencer Kelly, the BBC Click presenter. He has a terrible habit of _*STARTING OFF LOUD*_, then _talking normally_, then _drifting off into a mumble..._



Mo1959 said:


> It was depth of snow that eventually caused most problems as it was low to the ground.


Yes, that's the worst kind. Deep snow in the air makes it hard to see where you are going, but deep snow on the ground can actually stop you going there...!


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> People seem to have lost the ability to drive on snow now. I remember driving home from work in my MG Midget in deep snow. Even being rear wheel drive it was fine. I actually liked rear wheel drive as you could really feel what the car was doing underneath you. It was depth of snow that eventually caused most problems as it was low to the ground.


Three years ago I got caught out by a sudden heavy snowfall while at a routine hospital appointment. I had at that time a Fiat Panda which was higher than most cars as my wife was able to get into it more easily. By the time I got home over a well known dodgy bit the snow was getting pretty deep and many cars were stuck but the front numberplate was just able to scrape over the top layer without snowploughing enough to stop me.
I agree with you comment re rear wheel drive.


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from my walk, managed to mostly
> View attachment 570259



Thats a lot of beef on the hoof.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2021)

I am nice and warm......sat in the lounge watching Southampton beating Arsenal (FA cup).
I have a glass of whisky.
There is some Brie coming to temperature, a fresh crusty loaf and some Rosè wine in the fridge.


----------



## rustybolts (23 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am nice and warm......sat in the lounge watching Southampton beating Arsenal (FA cup).
> I have a glass of whisky.
> There is some Brie coming to temperature, a fresh crusty loaf and some Rosè wine in the fridge.


Now THATS LIVING !!


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am nice and warm......sat in the lounge watching Southampton beating Arsenal (FA cup).
> I have a glass of whisky.
> There is some Brie coming to temperature, a fresh crusty loaf and some Rosè wine in the fridge.


Nice


----------



## gavroche (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> People seem to have lost the ability to drive on snow now. I remember driving home from work in my MG Midget in deep snow. Even being rear wheel drive it was fine. I actually liked rear wheel drive as you could really feel what the car was doing underneath you. It was depth of snow that eventually caused most problems as it was low to the ground.


The Citroen 2cv is the best car for driving in the snow: front wheel drive and narrow tyres, best combination, works a treat.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> The Citroen 2cv is the best car for driving in the snow: front wheel drive and narrow tyres, best combination, works a treat.


My CRV copes very well with snow.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We’re lucky, Mrs Tenkay had a text message to advise her that the tax man owes her a couple of hundred quid, just need to let them know her bank details so they can transfer the money 😁


Tell them you'll accept a cheque.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> A Highland pony do you think? Good thick coat keeping him/her warm......can't quite make out the sex. Lol


Not something which had entered my mind.... ..


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We’re lucky, Mrs Tenkay had a text message to advise her that the tax man owes her a couple of hundred quid, just need to let them know her bank details so they can transfer the money 😁



If you were a real pal you would tell them to offset it against @Paulus's unpaid tax Bill, and save him from prison


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> If Ernie gets in touch next month with the big one, I will treat you all to a new bike.


To help your wish come true I'll start my research this evening


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> If Ernie gets in touch next month with the big one, I will treat you all to a new bike.


I'll have a trike with e assist if that's ok.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats a lot of beef on the hoof.


Mostly quite peaceful but not always. We had one in a herd near here which seemed to hate all humans and some of our club members had narrow escapes. The farmer did concede that it was a danger as some horse riders were also chased and it did disappear probably to re appear as steaks.


----------



## 12boy (23 Jan 2021)

Got a new tablet which youngest son said he needed to set up cause I am stupid, hence my 620 mile round trip to Denver. Heard "Google bad, firefox good" and its my browser now. It has a feature called "pocket" which is a news feed. I found therein an article by James Hamblin about how doing core work reduces stress. I only mention it because in these times of Covid, and in my country, heinous political buggery, there is a lot of stress, and this may actually help. Unfortunately, because I am so stupid I don't know how to link the article. However, in spite of my low intelligence, I can change the oil or a flat tire on my car which my sons cannot.
Got a little snow here with a lot more expected today and tonight. There will be snow shoveling because I don't have a snow blower. Still may go out for another neighborhood spin.
Gotta say I find your pictures amazing. It's so green there even in winter...it has been leafless and brown here since October and will continue until May when the trees will leaf out again. The prairie grasses will green before that though.
Did not accomplish much yesterday, and with any luck, won't today either.
Be well and warm....


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I'll have a trike with e assist if that's ok.


Can I have an Ineos Grenadier please?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> There's a few threads like that at the moment. As much as I sympathise with anyone with mental health problems, the two on there just seem to go on and on for ever. Most of us have had some shoot in our lives at some point but to end up talking about it for 80 pages on a cycling forum isn't for me I'm afraid.


I've a theory about that thread and the OP which I've held for weeks. I'm interested mudsticks may have begun to form the same thoughts in her last post.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am nice and warm......sat in the lounge watching Southampton beating Arsenal (FA cup).
> I have a glass of whisky.
> There is some Brie coming to temperature, a fresh crusty loaf and some Rosè wine in the fridge.


Could not care less about the football but the rest sounds pretty good.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2021)

Did I mention I've bought another bike? I know, I know but it's an absolute bargain. Cannondale CAAD 10, 2016 model. I've known the guy who was selling for years and I know the mechanic who did this work. Before selling it has had a full service, new cables, tyres, brake blocks, cassette, bar tape, rear wheel bearings, BB bearings.

I reckon my Dolan was going to cost £250-300 to bring up to scratch so this was a no brainer. The Dolan, 11 years old, needs a chain, chain rings, cassette, brake blocks and cables.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2021)

United Utilities, water, have been working on the main road about ½ mile from us for two weeks. Two water tankers parked outside the row of cottages 24/7 to keep them supplied with water. The various trenches and holes in the ground have become a topic of local conversation!!

There's a leak, we all know where it's coming out but it's taken ages to find the supply issue. They have now. Hurrah I hear you cheer. 🤣

Mrs P and I walked by, stopped, contemplated our views on the 50 metre trench, the new blue pipe waiting to be connected, where it might be connected and various other points of interest regarding said trench.

We've decided we need to get out more..........


----------



## rustybolts (23 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Did I mention I've bought another bike? I know, I know but it's an absolute bargain. Cannondale CAAD 10, 2016 model. I've known the guy who was selling for years and I know the mechanic who did this work. Before selling it has had a full service, new cables, tyres, brake blocks, cassette, bar tape, rear wheel bearings, BB bearings.
> 
> I reckon my Dolan was going to cost £250-300 to bring up to scratch so this was a no brainer. The Dolan, 11 years old, needs a chain, chain rings, cassette, brake blocks and cables.


How many bikes have you now ?


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> United Utilities, water, have been working on the main road about ½ mile from us for two weeks. Two water tankers parked outside the row of cottages 24/7 to keep them supplied with water. The various trenches and holes in the ground have become a topic of local conversation!!
> 
> There's a leak, we all know where it's coming out but it's taken ages to find the supply issue. They have now. Hurrah I hear you cheer. 🤣
> 
> ...



Why.........Oh to look in to more holes in the ground


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

Just reading on Facebook one of my ex-colleagues has had a minor stroke. She’s quite a bit younger than me. Good job we don’t know what’s ahead of us!


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2021)

One of our local world famous singer *celebrities getting her Covid jab in Barnstaple today.
Her's 76 next month!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Good job we don’t know what’s ahead of us!


A friend of mine once said that if he had millions in the bank he would book a week in a private hospital and have every possible medical test done.

I said that there was no way that I would do that because if they looked hard enough, they would find _something_. It could be something awful that there was no treatment for, or was actually unlikely to happen, so why not live as long as possible in blissful ignorance?

Obviously, a bit different if there are signs/symptoms of illness, or a simple test is available for something common which may have no signs/symptoms... e.g. Covid-19!

PS And it just struck me that even if you spent £20k on tests one week and got the all-clear, it wouldn't mean that you didn't have the chance of developing something a few weeks later. Would my mate keep having the tests every few weeks for the rest of his life until they finally told him that he had a 26% chance of dying of 'x', a 13% chance of 'y', and a 7% chance of something else...?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

Oh wow, St Johnstone are beating Hibs 3-0 at the moment!


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jan 2021)

I got my RC flight simulator working again, it would not work under windows 10, I was going to throw it away,but doing a bit of a search and pressing a few buttons it working again.
I wouldn't mind having a go at the real thing.....well the RC models that is, but all the clubs in my area are closed due to the said virus...........roll on next year .
Last night my daughter phoned me_ (yes the one that doesn't talk to me) _crying that her step dad had died of a heart attack, what the hells that got to do with me, maybe she thought I was dead as well. 
I thought he was younger than me, but it turns out we were the same age.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I got my RC flight simulator working again, it would not work under windows 10, I was going to throw it away,but doing a bit of a search and pressing a few buttons it working again.
> I wouldn't mind having a go at the real thing.....well the RC models that is, but all the clubs in my area are closed due to the said virus...........roll on next year .
> Last night my daughter phoned me_ (yes the one that doesn't talk to me) _crying that her step dad had died of a heart attack, what the hells that got to do with me, maybe she thought I was dead as well.
> I thought he was younger than me, but it turns out we were the same age.


Maybe she’ll make an effort to stay in touch more now?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh wow, St Johnstone are beating Hibs 3-0 at the moment!


That's what we call a spoiler! (Unless you are the only person here who cares...  )

I'm not a footie fan, but if we do actually get a cycling season this year could we please avoid pro cycling spoilers because I usually don't watch races until some time later, sometimes a day or two!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's what we call a spoiler! (Unless you are the only person here who cares...  )
> 
> I'm not a footie fan, but if we do actually get a cycling season this year could we please avoid pro cycling spoilers because I usually don't watch races until some time later, sometimes a day or two!


Can’t see anyone on here being interested in St Johnstone. Lol. However, Flick being from Edinburgh might be a Hibs supporter?


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Can’t see anyone on here being interested in St Johnstone. Lol. However, Flick being from Edinburgh might be a Hibs supporter?


I don't support any particular football teams as I think it is most business than sport. Amateur football I could go along with but professional, no. I do admit a slight bias towards St Johnstone on the basis that I used to, when travel was allowed, drive past their ground quite often and they are not one of the massive clubs so perhaps more genuine supporters of the club from the area.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's what we call a spoiler! (Unless you are the only person here who cares...  )
> 
> I'm not a footie fan, but if we do actually get a cycling season this year could we please avoid pro cycling spoilers because I usually don't watch races until some time later, sometimes a day or two!


I used to watch the big races when I had a telly but actually spent most of my time looking at the scenery.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Did I mention I've bought another bike? I know, I know but it's an absolute bargain. Cannondale CAAD 10, 2016 model. I've known the guy who was selling for years and I know the mechanic who did this work. Before selling it has had a full service, new cables, tyres, brake blocks, cassette, bar tape, rear wheel bearings, BB bearings.
> 
> I reckon my Dolan was going to cost £250-300 to bring up to scratch so this was a no brainer. The Dolan, 11 years old, needs a chain, chain rings, cassette, brake blocks and cables.


New "brake blocks"..... sorry, what are brake blocks


----------



## 12boy (23 Jan 2021)

When I was a young I enjoyed various drugs and later probably drank to excess although now I do neither since I need whatever brain is left. I did replace these addictions with bicycling and rotate through 7 of them as the weather or my whims require. I have some more that could be made rideable in an hour or so. I bring this up to warn you, PaulSB, that you are on a slippery slope. Curb your obsession now or you will find you don't own them, they own you. Who knows what's next....a tadpole, a penny farthing, a frankenbike, perhaps a unicycle or a folder. Next you will lurking in dark corners ready to mug old ladies so you can buy a $100 Connex chain or a belt drive Bike Friday Pakit.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2021)

* For those that might be wondering. It was Elkie Brooks.


----------



## rustybolts (23 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> * For those that might be wondering. It was Elkie Brooks.


My Goodness , she still looks great ! I remember her singing Chris Rea


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> One of our local world famous singer *celebrities getting her Covid jab in Barnstaple today.
> Her's 76 next month!
> View attachment 570304





Dirk said:


> For those that might be wondering. It was Elkie Brooks.


I _WAS_ wondering... [Search to remind myself who Elkie Brooks is] Ah, yes. She has kept pretty fit-looking!



oldwheels said:


> I used to watch the big races when I had a telly but actually spent most of my time looking at the scenery.


I got back into cycling after watching the 1989 Tour de France on Channel 4, and it was 50% the scenery that I was looking at!



Dave7 said:


> New "brake blocks"..... sorry, what are brake blocks


The little black rubbery things on your bike that stop you breaking your neck after descending 15% descents at 80+ km/hr.

Scrub that - you live in flattish Cheshire and/or you have disk brakes!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Can’t see anyone on here being interested in St Johnstone. Lol. However, Flick being from Edinburgh might be a Hibs supporter?


Nope, I don’t follow football at all. If I did I would be tempted to support the team that was formed from a dance quadrille and named after the cell where the condemned were held before the gallows


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> When I was a young I enjoyed various drugs and later probably drank to excess although now I do neither since I need whatever brain is left. I did replace these addictions with bicycling and rotate through 7 of them as the weather or my whims require. I have some more that could be made rideable in an hour or so. I bring this up to warn you, PaulSB, that you are on a slippery slope. Curb your obsession now or you will find you don't own them, they own you. Who knows what's next....a tadpole, a penny farthing, a frankenbike, perhaps a unicycle or a folder. Next you will lurking in dark corners ready to mug old ladies so you can buy a $100 Connex chain or a belt drive Bike Friday Pakit.


I've tried a Penny Farthing*, own a unicycle, and now have a quadricycle to go along with the bikes. 

*Trial ride in normal traffic in Shipley. Ellis Briggs had one they let me try. Got plenty of room on the road, but this area isn't really suited to them.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> New "brake blocks"..... sorry, what are brake blocks



Err I think most of us know what they are . What do you call them ?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> * For those that might be wondering. It was Elkie Brooks.


One of my first ever cd purchases was Elkie Brooks! Can’t say I recognised her though.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> One of my first ever cd purchases was Elkie Brooks! Can’t say I recognised her though.


Quite often see her son hang gliding at Woolacombe.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Quite often see her son hang gliding at Woolacombe.


He's a frequent low flyer I take it.


----------



## The Jogger (23 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> * For those that might be wondering. It was Elkie Brooks.


As gorgeous as ever, i went to see her in the Dominion Tottenham Ct Rd early 80s


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2021)

The Jogger said:


> As gorgeous as ever, i went to see her in the Dominion Tottenham Ct Rd early 80s


She lives at Woody Bay.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

Not sure it was worth going to bed. In bed at 1 and back up at 5.

Minus 2 and all sparkly again.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

Frosty 10k done at a very leisurely pace. I love the peace and quiet on a Sunday morning. 

Off for a steep in the bath now then breakfast.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2021)

God morning all. 
It very frosty and cold outside, with the possibility of sleet and snow today.

A nice early walk with the dog and then it seems to be an indoors type of day listening to the footie on the radio.

First mug of tea has been consumed, time for another .


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

Mega heavy frost and a powdering of snow here in Poshshire. More on the way.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Looks like we've had some snow overnight, but it's rained afterwards and most of the white stuff has gone.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2021)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2021)

Morning we had quite a lot of snow last night. Still snowing now as well. Looks pretty. Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Can’t see anyone on here being interested in St Johnstone. Lol. However, Flick being from Edinburgh might be a Hibs supporter?


Being an outsider I enjoy scottish football (usually) and check the scores. I will watch on tv if it doesn't conflict.
I am biased but my favourite team is Rangers...... I love to see the underdog winning. Surely they will get the title this year.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I used to watch the big races when I had a telly but actually spent most of my time looking at the scenery.


Yes!!!!! Even in the TdF I check the route before watching. But I love France.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> One of my first ever cd purchases was Elkie Brooks! Can’t say I recognised her though.


I have an Elkie Brooks cd. Not played it for ages, must dig it out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks,
A bit chilly this morning, another Sunday and another day closer to spring. Nothing planned, just a bit of stretching and a walk once it's warmed up to 4 degrees!
I was looking at the Hoka site yesterday, our daughter want's to try some different running shoes to see if that helps with her lower leg problems. I noticed that as well as free delivery and returns, they are offering a 30 day no questions asked try out. I wondered if I would get away with ordering a pair of running shoes, training in them for a month before returning them for refund, then getting another pair. 
That would keep me in free trainers for the foreseeable 

Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning we had quite a lot of snow last night. Still snowing now as well. Looks pretty. Stay safe folks
> 
> View attachment 570357
> 
> ...


You need to check your roof, seems like it has a hole.
A serious question......2 actually.
Is that furniture weather proof ?
Does it really work ie is it really proofed ?
We need some new stuff for the garden.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You need to check your roof, seems like it has a hole.
> A serious question......2 actually.
> Is that furniture weather proof ?
> Does it really work ie is it really proofed ?
> We need some new stuff for the garden.




Yes, it is waterproof. Its plastic in fact.  I can't remember the name of the furniture. It was expensive when we bought it though so god knows how much it would cost now. I shall ask Mr WD when he wakes up


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A bit chilly this morning, another Sunday and another day closer to spring. Nothing planned, just a bit of stretching and a walk once it's warmed up to 4 degrees!
> I was looking at the Hoka site yesterday, our daughter want's to try some different running shoes to see if that helps with her lower leg problems. I noticed that as well as free delivery and returns, they are offering a 30 day no questions asked try out. I wondered if I would get away with ordering a pair of running shoes, training in them for a month before returning them for refund, then getting another pair.
> That would keep me in free trainers for the foreseeable
> ...


What size are you? I have about twenty trillion pairs! Maybe a slight exaggeration but I have an awful lot!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes, it is waterproof. Its plastic in fact.


Is that a street light shining through the trees or the sun?


----------



## pawl (24 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> My Goodness , she still looks great ! I remember her singing Chris Rea



Does she still do live tours?I went to to two of her concerts at Loughborough Town Hall.Good few years ago


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that a street light shining through the trees or the sun?




No street lights herw. It's reflection of the living room light


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2021)

Morning all.
That were a good kip.......woke at 07 15
By which time a certain lady had done a 10K walk
Cold again with a heavy frost. Don't think I will venture out today.
I don't want to tempt providence but I seem to be getting an appetite back. I ate 3 times yesterday and am getting hungry again......here's hoping.
Have a good day folk.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Does she still do live tours?I went to to two of her concerts at Loughborough Town Hall.Good few years ago


Seems to be, although whether any will be able to go ahead is doubtful. I know the link seems to say 2019 but looks like 2021 on the website?

https://www.elkiebrooks.com/uk-tour-dates-2019


----------



## pawl (24 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> One of my first ever cd purchases was Elkie Brooks! Can’t say I recognised her though.




I have two of herCDsRecently been listening to them in the garage when to prevent the utter boredom on the turbo in the garage


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> A friend of mine once said that if he had millions in the bank he would book a week in a private hospital and have every possible medical test done.
> 
> I said that there was no way that I would do that because if they looked hard enough, they would find _something_. It could be something awful that there was no treatment for, or was actually unlikely to happen, so why not live as long as possible in blissful ignorance?
> 
> ...



Yes, I am definately an ignorance is bliss person. I don’t get this current obsession for knowing all of the gory details. I have told my GP and my Nurse daughter, “do not tell me I have x months to live, just let me drift along in ignorance”.


----------



## pawl (24 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Seems to be, although whether any will be able to go ahead is doubtful. I know the link seems to say 2019 but looks like 2021 on the website?
> 
> https://www.elkiebrooks.com/uk-tour-dates-2019


 
Pearls a singer For those not in the know a song by Ellie Brooks


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Pearls a singer For those not in the know a song by Ellie Brooks


First one on the cd I have I think. I think I might look it out again too.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2021)

Snowing quite hard here again.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2021)

I used to like Elke Brooks


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, I am definately an ignorance is bliss person. I don’t get this current obsession for knowing all of the gory details. I have told my GP and my Nurse daughter, “do not tell me I have x months to live, just let me drift along in ignorance”.


Unless you have stuff you desperately wanted to do before you popped your clogs I suppose. I think I would rather not know too.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

It's No More The Fool I have on CD. The best hits is on iplayer.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jan 2021)

Cold with snow overnight and snow showers forecast all day.
The person who was frightened to go for the morning boat on Saturday postponed his trip until today. Bad mistake. The roads today will be even worse than yesterday.
The holiday house opposite has someone living there with a French registered vehicle. He could not get to his space behind the house because of an icy slope and had to park on my side so reg plate visible. Essential worker from France?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2021)

I'm another if It ain't broke don't fix it sort of person. Ignorant bliss for me as well. Too many people go to see the quack with a minor complaint, the quack finds something and within a couple of months they go downhill and pop they're clogs. No thanks


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All from the snowfields again. Never thawed at all yesterday. Currently minus 2, forecast to +1.
Heart of Midlothian by the way, in case anyone’s wondering


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2021)

People that shouldn't be here stand out a LOT. Last week, a couple, small dog and 2 kids out for a walk didn't know where they were going. Def not from here, so staying in a holiday let.


----------



## pawl (24 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I used to like Elke Brooks




Elkie Brooks and Eva. Cassidy two of my favourites The latter unfortunately died quite young.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> People that shouldn't be here stand out a LOT. Last week, a couple, small dog and 2 kids out for a walk didn't know where they were going. Def not from here, so staying in a holiday let.


They are at fault but surely whoever has let to them should be bleeding fined as well!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Elkie Brooks and Eva. Cassidy too of my favourites The latter unfortunately died quite young.


I like Barbara Dickson too......and Alison Moyet.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jan 2021)

Hi it looks likes we had some white stuff in the night, I think I will stay put today


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

I’m getting spied on!


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Pearls a singer For those not in the know a song by Ellie Brooks



I found the parody, Earls A Winger, mildly amusing, struggling to find it online though.

EARL'S A WINGER
(Richard Digance - A parody of Leiber & Stoller's "Pearl's A Singer")

Richard Digance - 1977



Earl's a winger
He plays for his local team ev'ry Sunday
Wife permittin'

Earl's a winger
And some say that he eats centre-halfs for dinner
But he's only nine-stone-six
And his legs are like matchsticks
And he eats omelettes.........omelettes?

Earl's a winger
And they say that he plays like a beginner
He's pathetic

Earl's a winger
And he thought that he once scored a winner
He thought he'd won his team the Cup
But they were only warmin' up
It never counted

He wanted to be Billy Bremner
So he got his marchin' orders last September
He got a red card when he threw a toilet roll
At the crowd behind the goal

Earl's a winger
And he once had a trial for Tranmere Rovers
He never made it.......oh shite!

Earl's a winger
And they say that he plays like a beginner
His job is kickin' people's shins
Takin' corners and throw-ins
But he's useless

(Earl's a winger)
(He gets up and he plays ev'ry Sunday)
Wife permittin' like

(Earl's a winger)
(And they say that he plays like a beginner)
(His job is kicking people's shins)
(Taking corners and throw-ins)
But he's useless

(Oh, oh dear)


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning we had quite a lot of snow last night. Still snowing now as well. Looks pretty. Stay safe folks
> 
> View attachment 570357
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, especially the first image.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Being an outsider I enjoy scottish football (usually) and check the scores. I will watch on tv if it doesn't conflict.
> I am biased but my favourite team is Rangers...... I love to see the underdog winning. Surely they will get the title this year.


I haven't followed it closely by any means but I'm amazed Rangers have pulled themselves back from the oblivion the club faced some years ago.

How did that happen?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jan 2021)

Just reading a fascinating story in Scotland on Sunday about how in 1914 two suffragettes cycled to Robert Burns’ cottage in Alloway with home made gunpowder bombs, intending to destroy it 
They were thwarted by the night watchman.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2021)

Hello. I haven't got out of bed yet!!!Still white outside and head out of the window suggests around 1⁰C.

Bed at 10.30, woke at 3.30, read till 5.30, slept till 9.40. Happy with the amount of sleep but all in one go would be good.

Hope Mrs P wants to walk today as I fancy 5/6 miles in the snow.

Later I plan to clean the heads on my track pumps. Yep, busy day ahead.

Oh, yes. Weighed in at 72kg. That's -1 in 10 days. Very pleased.

Need more  back later


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Jan 2021)

I woke at 7.30 to a very heavy frost and once it was light I could see an ominous threatening sky . Well it started snowing 15 minutes ago 😱 Mo that is very appealing cat , what breed is it.?


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2021)

We have snow, its coming down quite heavily.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I haven't followed it closely by any means but I'm amazed Rangers have pulled themselves back from the oblivion the club faced some years ago.
> 
> How did that happen?


It is more to do with business and alleged dodgy dealings than football.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> What size are you? I have about twenty trillion pairs! Maybe a slight exaggeration but I have an awful lot!



I'm a UK 9.5, 10 in Hoka's 

I usually have a couple of pairs of running shoes on the go and alternate them, plus a pair of Goretex off road shoes. I've just remembered there's a pair of limited edition Saucony Kona 2014 racing shoes that I wore in the last Marathon I ever ran ( London 2015 ) They're really a 10K racing shoe but the colour matched the charity kit I was wearing. 😎👟
My very first pair of "proper" running shoes were Adidas TRX 10. I tried most brands from Silver Shadows through Reebok,( too narrow) Brooks Chariots ( like planks of wood ) before settling on the original Nike Pegasus. I got on well with New Balance as they were one of the few brands with different width fittings and i have wide feet. The new Pegasus are a good shoe as are Saucony. Currently wearing Hoka Bondi's as they are extremely well cushioned, comfortable and light weight.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> It is more to do with business and alleged dodgy dealings than football.


I know there was some dodgy stuff years ago. Do you mean the recovery is dodgy as well?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I woke at 7.30 to a very heavy frost and once it was light I could see an ominous threatening sky . Well it started snowing 15 minutes ago 😱 Mo that is very appealing cat , what breed is it.?


Siamese  Extremely intelligent and very affectionate. Love her to bits.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm a UK 9.5, 10 in Hoka's
> 
> I usually have a couple of pairs of running shoes on the go and alternate them, plus a pair of Goretex off road shoes. I've just remembered there's a pair of limited edition Saucony Kona 2014 racing shoes that I wore in the last Marathon I ever ran ( London 2015 ) They're really a 10K racing shoe but the colour matched the charity kit I was wearing. 😎👟
> My very first pair of "proper" running shoes were Adidas TRX 10. I tried most brands from Silver Shadows through Reebok,( too narrow) Brooks Chariots ( like planks of wood ) before settling on the original Nike Pegasus. I got on well with New Balance as they were one of the few brands with different width fittings and i have wide feet. The new Pegasus are a good shoe as are Saucony. Currently wearing Hoka Bondi's as they are extremely well cushioned, comfortable and light weight.


I like a wide fit too. Think I have tried most brands. This morning’s run was Adidas Ultraboost.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> What size are you? I have about twenty trillion pairs! Maybe a slight exaggeration but I have an awful lot!


Don't they say try walking a mile in another persons shoes, can you imagine running a mile in another persons shoes.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't they say try walking a mile in another persons shoes, can you imagine running a mile in another persons shoes.


Especially if they were Kevs. They would be like flip flops!  I’m usually 7 or 7.5


----------



## pawl (24 Jan 2021)

It’d just started snowing


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Jan 2021)

Heavy frost, and 1C, but, dry and sunny for our 5 mile walk this morning


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Jan 2021)

Mrs JK messaged her sister in south Lincolnshire to say we had heavy snow, smug message back we only have frost. I have sent her Pawl’s garden scene ,it’s on the way 😂.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2021)

Our first proper snowfall of the year.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2021)

Moss was very green over on the Burrows.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I know there was some dodgy stuff years ago. Do you mean the recovery is dodgy as well?


Your original post was bit ambiguous so I went with the downfall angle. Not bothered either way but you have to have lived in the West/Central belt of Scotland to really understand that football itself is not too important to many supporters of 2 clubs at least. Still there in the East but not so prominent.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Your original post was bit ambiguous so I went with the downfall angle. Not bothered either way but you have to have lived in the West/Central belt of Scotland to really understand that football itself is not too important to many supporters of 2 clubs at least. Still there in the East but not so prominent.


I'm aware of the sectarian stuff, largely because a great friend who like me * is a huge football fan, though not Celtic or Rangers, has passionately explained it to me. This is something he detests.

I used to keep an eye on Celtic in my youth, Lions of Lisbon era, Aberdeen under Ferguson and Rangers under Souness. I'm a big fan of Souey as a player and of course excellent manager at Ewood.

* Have to say Sky TV and the PL have largely killed my passion.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2021)

Walk time


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2021)

Light snow but forecast is for heavy snow this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm aware of the sectarian stuff, largely because a great friend who like me * is a huge football fan, though not Celtic or Rangers, has passionately explained it to me. This is something he detests.
> 
> I used to keep an eye on Celtic in my youth, Lions of Lisbon era, Aberdeen under Ferguson and Rangers under Souness. I'm a big fan of Souey as a player and of course excellent manager at Ewood.
> 
> * Have to say Sky TV and the PL have largely killed my passion.


I loved Souness as a player.
Not too bad as a pundit.
Didn't rate him/his attitude as a manager though.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Light snow but forecast is for heavy snow this afternoon.


Bit black over Bill's mother's.


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Jan 2021)

Afternoon all . As Dave r has already said , we have snow in Coventry. I am sat here having my second coffee listening to next doors kids squealing and having fun in the snow and it’s really made me smile . It just proves you can have fun , even in this worrying time if you try and look at the world through a child’s eyes. 
Anyway I am now off to find some waterproof socks so can go for a walk in the snow with Mrs exlaser . Have a good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

This is why I no longer go back out at the weekends! Our local reservoir where there would normally only be a couple of cars. Someone said they had come from quite a distance and there were used face masks and rubbish left lying around. I will just have a siesta instead. Hopefully Monday to Friday might not be quite as bad.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jan 2021)

Just heard from a friend who turned 70 a few weeks back. He’s had a text from his doctor to say he can have the jab tomorrow. He’s registered with a different Practice so perhaps fewer patients in his age group?


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This is why I no longer go back out at the weekends! Our local reservoir where there would normally only be a couple of cars. Someone said they had come from quite a distance and there were used face masks and rubbish left lying around. I will just have a siesta instead. Hopefully Monday to Friday might not be quite as bad.
> 
> View attachment 570400


Might be a doggers convention


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just heard from a friend who turned 70 a few weeks back. He’s had a text from his doctor to say he can have the jab tomorrow. He’s registered with a different Practice so perhaps fewer patients in his age group?


Interesting.
I thought that, after essential persons, it was strictly according to age.
I guess some areas have more than they need.
I will have it** MrsD is still not sure.
**I decided to wait and see how it affected people. No evidence that it works but I've not seen any adverse evidence either.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Might be a doggers convention


No.
We only have them midweek or 2nd weekend of each month.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This is why I no longer go back out at the weekends! Our local reservoir where there would normally only be a couple of cars. Someone said they had come from quite a distance and there were used face masks and rubbish left lying around. I will just have a siesta instead. Hopefully Monday to Friday might not be quite as bad.


I’ve just been out for a couple of hours around the streets. Managed to avoid the masses which I could see gathering in large numbers on the hills. We can see the top of one of the Pentlands from the house, Capelaw. Normally there’s no-one up there, I just looked up and could see absolutely dozens silhouetted along the skyline.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2021)

Waiting for the big match, Utd Vs LFC in the FA cup.
Watching an old Indiana Jones film.....Kingdom of The Crystal Skull. Rubbish but entertaining rubbish.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I will have it** MrsD is still not sure.
> **I decided to wait and see how it affected people. *No evidence that it works* but I've not seen any adverse evidence either.


There is a _huge _amount of evidence that the vaccines work against the original virus - the evidence in the clinical trials and endorsed by regulatory authorities round the world!

It is true (for obvious reasons) that there isn't yet scientifically rigorous evidence about how well the vaccines work with the new variants, but that evidence should be available soon. (Lots of people have been vaccinated and with the new variants popping up everywhere it should be easy to see if many of the vaccinated get ill from them.)


----------



## GM (24 Jan 2021)

Afternoon all...Been out for a walk with Mrs GM and Alan over our local park, pleased to report that people seem to be well behaved....







Alan 🐶 seemed to like the snow, it's only the second time he's seen snow. He did try to eat quite a lot of it!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2021)

I see 300 dummies were all having a party under some railway.


----------



## GM (24 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just heard from a friend who turned 70 a few weeks back. He’s had a text from his doctor to say he can have the jab tomorrow. He’s registered with a different Practice so perhaps fewer patients in his age group?




I got a text this morning from UCLH, my hospital that I go to offering me to book an appointment for the jab. I think they've got a little mixed up, I had my jab at my GP's on Friday


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2021)

I've been for a walk this afternoon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Interesting.
> I thought that, after essential persons, it was strictly according to age.
> I guess some areas have more than they need.
> I will have it** MrsD is still not sure.
> **I decided to wait and see how it affected people. No evidence that it works but I've not seen any adverse evidence either.


Our Doctors practice has lots of elderly patients, there are also several local Nursing / retirement homes. My friend lives three miles away but there are fewer houses and more young families which led me to believe that they've managed to work through to the over 70's.
Just spoke to another friend, her mum is 98 and she had her jab last week. She initially had a letter from the NHS offering her a jab at a centre that was many miles away. The Doctor rang and told her to ignore the letter and booked her into a treatment centre at a local sports hall.
One of Mrs Tenkays pals was offered an appointment in Bristol ( that's about 60 miles from here!)


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2021)

We didn't get the heavy snow that was forecast.
BBC app still showing 90% for heavy snow but nothing happening (thank goodness).


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been for a walk this afternoon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 570448
> ...


Is that Whitmore/Holbrooks Park?

I used to run back through that park when I worked in Lythalls Lane, near you. My mum spent 3 years living in sheltered accommodation at Henry Court on Everdon Rd, just next to the park.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm another if It ain't broke don't fix it sort of person. Ignorant bliss for me as well. Too many people go to see the quack with a minor complaint, the quack finds something and within a couple of months they go downhill and pop they're clogs. No thanks


It is not so much I go to the quack but the quack follows me with regular blood checks. So far this has revealed a tumour beside my only remaining kidney which is being monitored but is not increasing, liver looks reasonable but diminished function. As a side issue a routine liver scan found a large gallstone blocking the bile duct which meant an emergency trip to hospital. No other related symptoms so got in time. Low vitamin B12 and low calcium levels in blood. I could go on but I think better to find anything while it can still be fixed.


----------



## 12boy (24 Jan 2021)

I will shovel snow in a few. -14C this morning but it will be almost 2C this afternoon. The morning fog has burned off and there's lots of sun now. Yesterday the first snow melted to slush and then more fell so it was too slick to ride even with studs. Even walking was slippery. I might try a ride later and if not a walk can be had. Life is good.
Beautiful cat, Mo. I've read mated pairs were used to guard warehouses because they protect their territory and are excellent on creeping up on intruders. Very intelligent beasts.
Keep safe and warm.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Is that Whitmore/Holbrooks Park?
> 
> I used to run back through that park when I worked in Lythalls Lane, near you. My mum spent 3 years living in sheltered accommodation at Henry Court on Everdon Rd, just next to the park.



Yes, Holbrook Park, I walked down Beake Avenue then turned into the back of the park, walked through the park then home up Wheelright Lane past the Unicorn club


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jan 2021)

Snow has nearly gone  and I wanted to do a snow angel


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Snow has nearly gone  and I wanted to do a snow angel


.......with clothes on?


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> .......with clothes on?


 
Stop it..... don't encourage me if I did it face down I could do a windmill


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I loved Souness as a player.
> Not too bad as a pundit.
> Didn't rate him/his attitude as a manager though.


I've always had huge respect for Liverpool since Shankly's time. A proper football club and for me Souness was a great player in the real Liverpool mould.

Souey brought some great times to Ewood. Plus he gave us the godlike, sublimely talented Tugay and the astonishing abilities of Matt Jansen. He was the right man at the right time but when it started to fall apart he didn't have the answers.............


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2021)

It's an hour's drive from our house to the Lakes and longer to the Langdales in this picture. On today's walk I could see the Fells clearly, pinpoint sharp all the way West from the Langdales to Ulpha Moor which is where the mountains meet the sea on the Cumbrian coast. An unusual combination of snow on the Fells, very clear air and sunlight.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

I’ve resorted to watching Miss Marple until Countryfile comes on at 7.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Stop it..... don't encourage me if I did it face down I could do a windmill


Well, whatever turns you on...


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, whatever turns you on...


The snow would soon put paid to that


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> The snow would soon put paid to that


As we all know, the word '_icicle_' is a portmanteau of '_ice_' and '_testicle_'!


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> As we all know, the word '_icicle_' is a* portmanteau* of '_ice_' and '_testicle_'!


You sure it's not a Welsh town!


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You sure it's not a Welsh town!


Isn't that where they filmed The Prisoner ?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Isn't that where they filmed The Prisoner ?


Could be, does @welsh dragon know?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2021)

Nope. It was filmed in Port Merion


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. It was filmed in Port Merion


Is that the place that does the pottery?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. It was filmed in Port Merion


Just checked, it was Portmeirion.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You sure it's not a Welsh town!


Nah - not enough L's or Y's

I lived in North Wales for many year any self respecting town/village name must have a LL or selection of FF's W's and Y;s

if it is really good they signpost it off the A55 just to annoy tourists - e.g.
*Dwygyfylchi*


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Jan 2021)

Today's ride - put it off due to forecast snow
which turned out to be very wimpy
then grandkids came round (with their Dad because 8 and 4 year olds are not allowed to drive)

went out after they left - wife said it was a 'brave idea' and 'be careful'

thought it was concern and love speaking - apparently she doesn't want me falling over and breaking an arm because I was a pain in the 'neck' (other anatomical areas are available) last time

Anyway just did 14 miles round main roads - partly due to slow puncture that needed pumping up 4 times in just 14 miles
on a puncture resistant tyre with goo in it
either goo doesn't work as well in freezing weather or there is something sticking through the rubber and re-opening it 

Guess I know what tomorrows first job is


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Nah - not enough L's or Y's
> 
> I lived in North Wales for many year any self respecting town/village name must have a LL or selection of FF's W's and Y;s
> 
> ...


Is that near DILLIGAF?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that near DILLIGAF?


Isn't that a creature used to to breath underwater in Harry Potter????


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Jan 2021)

Member may want to be aware that there is a thread about 'I'm sorry I Haven't a clue'

it is starting to make less sense than this one does

as a well know member has pointed out - over there>>>>>>>>>


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that the place that does the pottery?


Yes.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Nah - not enough L's or Y's
> 
> I lived in North Wales for many year any self respecting town/village name must have a LL or selection of FF's W's and Y;s
> 
> ...


You mean Dirty Filthy.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Member may want to be aware that there is a thread about 'I'm sorry I Haven't a clue'
> 
> it is starting to make less sense than this one does
> 
> as a well know member has pointed out - over there>>>>>>>>>




Your joking. That's not possible


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2021)

We've had more snow.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2021)

I thought the horse wisperer on Country File was very interesting tonight. I've also been watching an episode of Star Trek Discovery season 2 tonight, a bit like the original Star Trek but with more emotions on show and a little bit more realism in the fight and battle scenes, mildly entertaining and didn't tax my brain too much.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I thought the horse wisperer on Country File was very interesting tonight. I've also been watching an episode of Star Trek Discovery season 2 tonight, a bit like the original Star Trek but with more emotions on show and a little bit more realism in the fight and battle scenes, mildly entertaining and didn't tax my brain too much.


My favourite bit was about the horse whisperer too. Seen it done before. Always wished I had gone over to Gleneagles when they had Monty Roberts there.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jan 2021)

Still too busy watching Celtic Connections and The Bridge (on to series 3 now) to be watching any telly.
Celtic Connections continues to be the best £30 I’ve ever spent.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My favourite bit was about the horse whisperer too. Seen it done before. Always wished I had gone over to Gleneagles when they had Monty Roberts there.




Yes. Very interesting


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2021)

I find the bond between man and horse very special. Half a ton of horse flesh but can be so gentle and trusting. Had various horses myself for a while but my last boy was my biggest but maybe the gentlest too. Used to go up to the field in the morning to catch him to go for a ride and he would sometimes still be lying down and I would lie beside him for a while resting against him. It was lovely.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Isn't that where they filmed The Prisoner ?





welsh dragon said:


> Nope. It was filmed in Port Merion





classic33 said:


> Just checked, it was Portmeirion.








And here is my CX bike at the same gate!






I had just come up the extremely steep hill on the other side of the gate. From here...


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve resorted to watching Miss Marple until Countryfile comes on at 7.




Lol me too and I don’t even like Julia Mckenzie. Geraldine McEwan was my my favourite Miss Marple , closely followed by Joan Hickson . Oh and I do have a soft soft spot for the 1960s films starring Margaret Rutherford even though the first one was made a year before I was born and I was only 2 when the last of the four films was made 😀


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2021)

I should add - there are two types of cyclist. When being driven along the A496 from Talsarnau to Harlech and spotting a VERY steep climb up the hillside in the distance on the left, they...

Think - OMG, remind me NEVER to go near that monster on my bike! 
Think - WOW, I must come back with my bike one day and climb THAT!!!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> View attachment 570502
> 
> 
> And here is my CX bike at the same gate!
> ...


You escaped then.

No sheep wandering about on the road I take it, from those pictures. 
Spacing on the bars would be narrower at the bottom wider at the top. No sheep or lambing wire visible on the gate either.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I should add - there are two types of cyclist. When being driven along the A496 from Talsarnau to Harlech and spotting a VERY steep climb up the hillside in the distance on the left, they...
> 
> Think - OMG, remind me NEVER to go near that monster on my bike!
> Think - WOW, I must come back with my bike one day and climb THAT!!!


And you are type 1 or type 2?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You escaped then.


I loved 'The Prisoner' when I was young but Rover used to freak me out!





classic33 said:


> No sheep wandering about on the road I take it, from those pictures.
> Spacing on the bars would be narrower at the bottom wider at the top. No sheep or lambing wire visible on the gate either.


There were actually, both above and below the gate. Yes, it served to delay traffic more than livestock!



classic33 said:


> And you are type 1 or type 2?


There was a subtle hint in my earlier post...  


ColinJ said:


> I had just come up the extremely steep hill on the other side of the gate.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I should add - there are two types of cyclist. When being driven along the A496 from Talsarnau to Harlech and spotting a VERY steep climb up the hillside in the distance on the left, they...
> 
> Think - OMG, remind me NEVER to go near that monster on my bike!
> Think - WOW, I must come back with my bike one day and climb THAT!!!


I was number 2 a few years ago, but probably number 1 now! 

Don't think it's quite as cold this morning. I can't see any frost on the cars. It says chance of a wintery shower, but I think we will escape here.


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

I'll be running Mrs D to work in a few minutes. Suddenly feeling rather smug at having an XC90.

Then it's home, and being a Monday it's wash day, get all the laundry sorted.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's dark, it's cold and our road is still covered in frozen snow. MrsP is off to work.

A nice crisp walk with the dog soon and then ----------?

Second mug of tea And I'm still in the pit at the moment contemplating the day.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I should add - there are two types of cyclist. When being driven along the A496 from Talsarnau to Harlech and spotting a VERY steep climb up the hillside in the distance on the left, they...
> 
> Think - OMG, remind me NEVER to go near that monster on my bike!
> Think - WOW, I must come back with my bike one day and climb THAT!!!


Well I know which type I am


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2021)

Im back, just brewing a Clooney's.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Off to LIDL in Ilfracombe this morning, then doggie walking.
Exciting innit?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

Morning all.
HAPPY BURNS NIGHT to all of our Scottish friends. Must confess I was tempted to put 'Scotch freinds' to see if I got told off .
Well.......the heavy snow we were 90% promised yesterday didn't arrive. But the snow we were promised NOT to get overnight did arrive. Shame really as I have over a mile to walk in order to pick my car up. Normally not a problem but with legs being so weak?? TBH..... they are feeling better today.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

Oh yes.......0600 this morning. Our neighbours left home by car....each carrying LARGE backpacks.
My bitchy side says "well that won't be a short visit"
My non bitchy side is cogitating .


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, its stopped snowing but there's still a lot of snow on the ground, I won't be riding this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Oh yes.......0600 this morning. Our neighbours left home by car....each carrying LARGE backpacks.
> My bitchy side says "well that won't be a short visit"
> My non bitchy side is cogitating .


Hillwalking? A lot of discussion on our local page yesterday about the amount of people appearing on some of the local walks and hills. Very mixed reactions.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I should add - there are two types of cyclist. When being driven along the A496 from Talsarnau to Harlech and spotting a VERY steep climb up the hillside in the distance on the left, they...
> 
> Think - OMG, remind me NEVER to go near that monster on my bike!
> Think - WOW, I must come back with my bike one day and climb THAT!!!



I'm definitely a 2


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, slightly less cold today, set to rise to 3 degrees later.
To mark Burns Night, here’s the closing line of a long philosophical conversation between Twa Dogs


> When up they gat an' shook their lugs,
> Rejoic'd they werena men but dogs;
> An' each took aff his several way,
> Resolv'd to meet some ither day.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I should add - there are two types of cyclist. When being driven along the A496 from Talsarnau to Harlech and spotting a VERY steep climb up the hillside in the distance on the left, they...
> 
> Think - OMG, remind me NEVER to go near that monster on my bike!
> Think - WOW, I must come back with my bike one day and climb THAT!!!


No. 2 please.......


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good Morning All, slightly less cold today, set to rise to 3 degrees later.
> To mark Burns Night, here’s the closing line of a long philosophical conversation between Twa Dogs


dugs surely?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> dugs surely?


Nope


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Nope


Well it should be! Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2021)

Good day from an unexpectedly snowy Paul. Another couple of inches last night. It's a beautiful morning.

Cycling plans now binned and will be heading out for a 5-6 mile yomp. Which direction remains to be seen. I'm thinking of hiking over to and up Great Hill though this is quite a trek.

Beyond this..........well there's always a trench to go and look at. This hole in the road is trending on the village FB page. Seems to be a competition to see who has the most boring picture of a hole in the road!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Beyond this..........well there's always a trench to go and look at. This hole in the road is trending on the village FB page. Seems to be a competition to see who has the most boring picture of a hole in the road!!!


It's funny how holes in the road attract us! When I was jogging earlier there was bollards and plastic fencing on the street but I peered in and couldn't see anything. Maybe it had been filled already. How disappointing!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Well it should be! Lol.


No doubt he would have pronounced the word as dug in order to rhyme with lug.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2021)

Morning. Brrrrrrr


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2021)

Remember when there used to be ice on the winddows INSIDE the house? This is this morning in my porch


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2021)

Bright and sunny here, but very cold.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

A question for you.
No googling. No cheating.

Is it illegal to drive with snow on your car roof ?


----------



## Sterlo (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you.
> No googling. No cheating.
> 
> Is it illegal to drive with snow on your car roof ?


Officially, yes. The snow could slide down and block your vision through the windscreen.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you.
> No googling. No cheating.
> 
> Is it illegal to drive with snow on your car roof ?



I think you could be pulled for driving without due care and consideration? But, if so, it is clearly seldom enforced.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jan 2021)

Looking through lists of Burns’ work, one is called Cock up Your Beaver 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/arts/robertburns/works/cock_up_your_beaver/


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's funny how holes in the road attract us! When I was jogging earlier there was bollards and plastic fencing on the street but I peered in and couldn't see anything. Maybe it had been filled already. How disappointing!



View: https://youtu.be/P-JVnlB7Onk


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Looking through lists of Burns’ work, one is called Cock up Your Beaver
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/arts/robertburns/works/cock_up_your_beaver/


Even although he was known to be fond of the ladies, I bet he never imagined how that would sound some years later.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you.
> No googling. No cheating.
> 
> Is it illegal to drive with snow on your car roof ?




No idea but I would presume it's a yes.


----------



## GM (25 Jan 2021)

Morning all...Nice bright but cold morning here, sun beaming through the windows. Out for a walk later after breakfast and smoothie.

Disaster yesterday evening, the washing machine decided to die half way through a wash cycle. Too expensive to repair, it is eleven years old so new old ordered coming on Thursday.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you.
> No googling. No cheating.
> 
> Is it illegal to drive with snow on your car roof ?


No idea about legality but certainly dangerous.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

Re snow on your roof.
It is NOT illegal.
However........
If some slips off either on to your windscreen or into the path of another vehicle you could get a £60 fine and points on your licence.
I am not a smart ar*e......it just came up on my google feed.


----------



## pawl (25 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Im back, just brewing a Clooney's.




Excuse my ignorance but I have to ask What is a Clooney?.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I have to ask What is a Clooney?.




The advert on tv with George Clooney advertising fresh coffee


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I have to ask What is a Clooney?.


Slang for a coffee after the series of adverts featuring George Clooney.
Edit.
Welshie......you beat me to it


----------



## Sterlo (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Re snow on your roof.
> It is NOT illegal.
> However........
> If some slips off either on to your windscreen or into the path of another vehicle you could get a £60 fine and points on your licence.
> I am not a smart ar*e......it just came up on my google feed.


I must admit, I always thought it was the law (even though we tend not to do it anyway), but the highway code does just say the following:

*Rule 229*
Before you set off


you *MUST* be able to see, so clear all snow and ice from all your windows
you *MUST* ensure that lights are clean and number plates are clearly visible and legible
make sure the mirrors are clear and the windows are demisted thoroughly
remove all snow that might fall off into the path of other road users
check your planned route is clear of delays and that no further snowfalls or severe weather are predicted.


----------



## pawl (25 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No. 2 please.......




I go for 2 secure in the knowledge I won’t be passing that way again


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2021)

I've just got up, I nearly got up at 8.00, but I closed my eyes again...........another short day


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day from an unexpectedly snowy Paul. Another couple of inches last night. It's a beautiful morning.
> 
> Cycling plans now binned and will be heading out for a 5-6 mile yomp. Which direction remains to be seen. I'm thinking of hiking over to and up Great Hill though this is quite a trek.
> 
> Beyond this..........well there's always a trench to go and look at. This hole in the road is trending on the village FB page. Seems to be a competition to see who has the most boring picture of a hole in the road!!!


There's a small sinkhole opened in one local road, near here.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up, I nearly got up at 8.00, but I closed my eyes again...........another short day


Jealous! I used to be able to sleep like that. Don't know what on earth has changed, but it's frustrating.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you.
> No googling. No cheating.
> 
> Is it illegal to drive with snow on your car roof ?


Yes. Acceleration and braking will cause it to come off. This renders the vehicle unsafe for use on the road.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

Poor wee haggis in the vets on a drip. Hope he makes it for some celebrations tonight.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Looking through lists of Burns’ work, one is called Cock up Your Beaver
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/arts/robertburns/works/cock_up_your_beaver/


You aware that Robbie Burns never wrote Auld And Syne


----------



## Sterlo (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Poor wee haggis in the vets on a drip. Hope he makes it for some celebrations tonight.
> 
> View attachment 570528


Let's not start on the poor haggis thread again, some people seemed to be offended.


----------



## pawl (25 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The advert on tv with George Clooney advertising fresh coffee
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Would never have never had thought of that in a million years


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Let's not start on the poor haggis thread again, some people seemed to be offended.


Eh? Can't remember anyone being offended!


----------



## Sterlo (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Eh? Can't remember anyone being offended!


Maybe not offended but some people did seem perturbed.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Looking through lists of Burns’ work, one is called Cock up Your Beaver
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/arts/robertburns/works/cock_up_your_beaver/


You're aware that Robert Burns never actually wrote the song _"Auld Lang Syne"_. He copied an older song, inserting "Auld" where the original had "Old".


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Jealous! I used to be able to sleep like that. Don't know what on earth has changed, but it's frustrating.


Don't be jealous as I was up at 2 and at 3 and at 4 and at 5........I just don't sleep even the Nytol didn't work I juat sleep when I can now.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2021)

I had haggis once......the neeps and tatties were nice


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I had haggis once......the neeps and tatties were nice




Thats the best thing you can say about haggis


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Thats the best thing you can say about haggis


It's lovely, but they can be slightly different depending on recipe. I like them quite peppery.


----------



## gavroche (25 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I have to ask What is a Clooney?.


@Drago tends to come up with all sorts of strange words. It must be the dialect they speak in his part of the world. You will get used to it after a bit. In this case, I assume a Clooney is either a cup of tea or coffee.


----------



## pawl (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Slang for a coffee after the series of adverts featuring George Clooney.
> Edit.
> Welshie......you beat me to it




I’m just having a Clooney Not sure if a coffe pod qualifies as a Clooney


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

Catching a Haggis.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Catching a Haggis.




I can't imagine anyone wanting to catch one


----------



## Sterlo (25 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Catching a Haggis.


They've obviously never seen one, they're not a foot long, usually about 7.3/4"


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Yes. Acceleration and braking will cause it to come off. This renders the vehicle unsafe for use on the road.



No.... .see above


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No.... .see above


You are supposed to check your vehicle is roadworthy, before using it. It renders the vehicle unsafe, much in the same way having different air pressures in all four tyres does.

Nether have their own piece of legislation covering them, but fall under road worthiness.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You are supposed to check your vehicle is roadworthy, before using it. It renders the vehicle unsafe, much in the same way having different air pressures in all four tyres does.
> 
> Nether have their own piece of legislation covering them, but fall under road worthiness.


The fact is....its not illegal, which was my question. Its only illegal if some comes off onto your windscreen or into the path of another vehicle.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> I’m just having a Clooney Not sure if a coffee pod qualifies as a Clooney


I think it is because George Clooney advertises Nespresso coffee.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> HAPPY BURNS NIGHT to all of our Scottish friends. Must confess I was tempted to put 'Scotch freinds' to see if I got told off .
> Well.......the heavy snow we were 90% promised yesterday didn't arrive. But the snow we were promised NOT to get overnight did arrive. Shame really as I have over a mile to walk in order to pick my car up. Normally not a problem but with legs being so weak?? TBH..... they are feeling better today.


Scotch is a bit old fashioned but not in my view offensive unless that was clearly intended. More likely to get told off for freinds


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Thats the best thing you can say about haggis


 
To be honest I don't think mine was a very good one


----------



## Paulus (25 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Scotch is a bit old fashioned but not in my view offensive unless that was clearly intended. More likely to get told off for *freinds*


Maybe he meant Fiends


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hillwalking? A lot of discussion on our local page yesterday about the amount of people appearing on some of the local walks and hills. Very mixed reactions.


The reaction is not just on your local page but more widespread. It seems that on some popular summits you have to queue to get to the highest point.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The reaction is not just on your local page but more widespread. It seems that on some popular summits you have to queue to get to the highest point.


That would totally take any pleasure out of it for me. The peace and quiet is my main reason for walking.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The fact is....its not illegal, which was my question. Its only illegal if some comes off onto your windscreen or into the path of another vehicle.


It can be a definite hazard. My car roof is high so difficult to clear so tends to get left. I park pointing downhill and then immediately go down a single track road. Once I met something coming up towards me so pulled into a passing place. The whole lot of snow on the roof slid forward and covered my windscreen. Took me ages to clear it. No problem at that point but braking sharply for anything else would leave you completely blind.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Maybe he meant Fiends


That did cross my mind.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Maybe not offended but some people did seem perturbed.


I don't remember being offended or perturbed. A bit of winding up perhaps?


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's lovely, but they can be slightly different depending on recipe. I like them quite peppery.


Depends on what they have been feeding on I suppose. After all it does affect the taste of most red meat.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2021)

Sometimes on Mount Snowdon its like Euston railway station with huge queues of people waiting in line to get to the top. Stuff that.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> It can be a definite hazard. My car roof is high so difficult to clear so tends to get left. I park pointing downhill and then immediately go down a single track road. Once I met something coming up towards me so pulled into a passing place. The whole lot of snow on the roof slid forward and covered my windscreen. Took me ages to clear it. No problem at that point but braking sharply for anything else would leave you completely blind.


And if it fell onto another road user behind you, you stand the chance of being reported for an unsafe load.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's lovely, but they can be slightly different depending on recipe. I like them quite peppery.


We have a Veggie haggis arriving in tomorrow’s veg box, we’ve decided to celebrate Burns Night on Saturday


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Sometimes on Mount Snowdon its like Euston railway station with huge queues of people waiting in line to get to the top. Stuff that.



They also queue up on Everest


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That would totally take any pleasure out of it for me. The peace and quiet is my main reason for walking.


I suppose it is good and bad. Good that people are getting off their backsides and getting out and getting some exercise but for those of us accustomed to peace and quiet and having space to ourselves it is not so good.
When the tourist madness starts again I have to curtail my exercise due to crowds and covid means I am not supposed to travel somewhere to cycle in peace.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> They also queue up on Everest


I noticed a laugh on there. It is not a joke but an unfortunate fact.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2021)

Wow. We are up to a mahoosive 4 deg here now.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2021)

Lovely sunny day and the snow is turning a bit slushy but I am told that anything off the main routes are lethal underfoot. A delivery van was reported going down the Lochdon road sideways. Scary but he did stay on the road. The gritter eventually managed to get that road done --backwards. 
The golf course yesterday was reported as being the busiest anyone can remember and there were lots going past my house on foot. There are some good long sledge runs up there.
One of my neighbours has just cleared the snow from my concrete front path. I think he has also sprinkled some salt on it afterwards. They seem to keep an eye on me.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Jan 2021)

Just back from my walk all 15 minutes of it , after I had nearly slipped on ice for the third time I abandoned .
On the way out I was passed my a neighbour in there SUV , the windscreen was clear the side windows were still completely covered in a thick layer of ice. My new tyres have arrived from Spa cycles so that’s this afternoons job . Younger people don’t realise the stress and pressure of being retired. The tough decisions to make , coffee but shall I make it in the cafetiere or the moka pot .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jan 2021)

Back from another walk in the snow, took in a couple of the tops today, Allermuir and Capelaw. Nice and quiet.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2021)

Pork chop, mashed potatoes, stuffing, green beans and gravy today


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jan 2021)

A dish of Macsween’s finest today


----------



## dickyknees (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> And here is my CX bike at the same gate!
> 
> View attachment 570503
> 
> ...


I remember riding walking up that road. The views were worth it though. 

Portmeirion


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A dish of Macsween’s finest today



That's the veggie version that's in tomorrows Veg box


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That's the veggie version that's in tomorrows Veg box
> 
> View attachment 570564


Serious question.
How can they call it a haggis. I have never tried haggis......nor do I ever want to but I do know roughly what it consists of  and that vegetarian stuff doesn't seem to bear any resemblance


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

Today has been quite good.
Managed to walk 2 miles to the garage for my car.
We both felt we could eat so we drove a few miles to a chippy that has a reputation for its fish.
I asked for a small fish.....blimey it was huge. I said "sorry but I asked for a small one". He said "that is the small one" . Good job I didn't ask for large!!!
We decided to go to a local park and eat them and guess what.......we parked up 10 metres from 2 police cars.
I kept waiting for them to come knocking but they left us alone.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question.
> How can they call it a haggis. I have never tried haggis......nor do I ever want to but I do know roughly what it consists of  and that vegetarian stuff doesn't seem to bear any resemblance


I made a rather nice mixture yesterday based on a recipe from a charity kitchen where out of work chefs volunteer and have no idea what ingredients they have until they arrive. This because all the ingredients are donated and nobody knows what may tern up.
It was called beetroot haggis but I had no beetroot so used some frozen cooking apple instead. The texture was a bit like haggis and the seasoning was done by taste. Haggis is not generally veggie but the principle is the same. Use whatever you have to hand.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2021)

Just been down to dump some stuff in my wheelie bin which has been out since last week but not emptied due to "ongoing issues". Since all the side roads are very slippy I doubt it will be emptied today either. 
Path is nice and clear so had a walk up the garden. Not a good idea as soft snow on top of frozen and very dodgy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question.
> How can they call it a haggis. I have never tried haggis......nor do I ever want to but I do know roughly what it consists of  and that vegetarian stuff doesn't seem to bear any resemblance





*Is there only one type?*
Haggis is normally made with sheep offal, but originally any animal would have been used. There are many variations, which include combinations of lamb, pork, beef, venison and slightly more unusual offerings, such as rabbit and hare. Haggis has evolved over the years to suit all tastes and lifestyles, so you can now find organic, gluten-free and even vegan haggis.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I asked for a small fish.....blimey it was huge. I said "sorry but I asked for a small one". He said "that is the small one" . Good job I didn't ask for large!!!


We had a similar thing at a chippy here. They did 'small' portions of chips and 'regular' portions. The small were actually large, and the regular were huge! I'm not sure if they did children's portions; if they did then a so-called child's portion would probably have been a normal adult size. If you actually wanted a child-size portion then the best bet would have been to buy yourself a 'small' and give the child 1/3 of that! 

In terms of value, excellent! In terms of the national obesity crisis, not so clever...


----------



## GM (25 Jan 2021)

Here's one for our friends north of the border...


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Here's one for our friends north of the border...
> 
> View attachment 570569



I dare you to post this on the Scottish Referendum Thread 😄


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> *Is there only one type?*
> Haggis is normally made with sheep offal, but originally any animal would have been used. There are many variations, which include combinations of lamb, pork, beef, venison and slightly more unusual offerings, such as rabbit and hare. Haggis has evolved over the years to suit all tastes and lifestyles, so you can now find organic, gluten-free and even vegan haggis.


Reason for my question was I googled it and yes, any type of meat/offal will do, that is it.... it has to be meat/animal of some sort.


----------



## GM (25 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I dare you to post this on the Scottish Referendum Thread 😄





No way, I've got my reputation to think of


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We had a similar thing at a chippy here. They did 'small' portions of chips and 'regular' portions. The small were actually large, and the regular were huge! I'm not sure if they did children's portions; if they did then a child's portion would probably have been a normal adult size. If you actually wanted a child-size portion then the best bet would have been to buy yourself a 'small' and give the child 1/3 of that!
> 
> In terms of value, excellent! In terms of the national obesity crisis, not so clever...


After I had paid (7 quid) he said.......you could have asked for a child's portion. Yeah right......after you've got my money.
TBF the fish was beautiful as were the peas. Chips were not so good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Reason for my question was I googled it and yes, any type of meat/offal will do, that is it.... it has to be meat/animal of some sort.



This “ traditional “ variety comes in a ring pull can for convenience...


----------



## 12boy (25 Jan 2021)

-16C this morning, high -6. The dog didn't linger in the yard this morning. Perhaps a walk later, the paths and roads being a little iffy for the bike.


----------



## Sterlo (25 Jan 2021)

Hang on. I'm totally confused now, oldwheels says haggis are native creature so how can there be a vegetarian variety, are you telling me you can grown them in your garden now? Do they grow above ground or are they root haggis, do you need a greenhouse to grow one? HELP!!!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Hang on. I'm totally confused now, oldwheels says haggis are native creature so how can there be a vegetarian variety, are you telling me you can grown them in your garden now? Do they grow above ground or are they root haggis, do you need a greenhouse to grow one? HELP!!!!



Pinched from another forum, the heartening tale of a baby haggis found abandoned and taken to a refuge...


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> This “ traditional “ variety comes in a ring pull can for convenience...
> View attachment 570571


Is that Grants? It's not too bad.

Had a wander by the river and there was actually a slight warmth in the sun. A few people but not exceptionally busy.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2021)

I had just settled down with a brew ready to join you all when ........ping!!

"We need to check some transactions on your account. Do you recognise £0.22 at 15.59. Text Y for Yes and N for No" 

I texted N. 30 minutes later I have the dregs of a lukewarm cuppa to enjoy. Must say the bank security is very impressive. Santander.

Had a nice walk in beautiful sunshine, quite warm. Cottage pie for us tonight made from yesterday's left over lamb 🐑

What else has happened? 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Hang on. I'm totally confused now, oldwheels says haggis are native creature so how can there be a vegetarian variety, are you telling me you can grown them in your garden now? Do they grow above ground or are they root haggis, do you need a greenhouse to grow one? HELP!!!!


Well it's a bit like salmon. There's your wild salmon and your farmed salmon. Much the same with the haggis. The natural wild beast, a touch ferocious, really quite bad tempered and runs very fast.....well limps very fast due to the different leg lengths......and can deliver a VERY nasty, some would say savage, bite. Don't be fooled by the little fluffy ball butter wouldn't melt in its mouth appearance.

Then you have the domesticated sort. Over the years it's been possible to breed an altogether more docile creature, a hybrid between the wild haggis and domesticated neep. Through careful selection and only keeping the ones with roots it's now possible to grow your own haggis on the allotment. The downside to the breeding process is the haggis has lost its carnivorous inclination and the domesticated form is entirely vegan.

NEVER put one in the greenhouse as this will cause them to bolt.........haggis prefer the open air.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I had just settled down with a brew ready to join you all when ........ping!!
> 
> "We need to check some transactions on your account. Do you recognise £0.22 at 15.59. Text Y for Yes and N for No"
> 
> ...


Sounds nice.
A tad pedantic but to my (very limited knowledge)...........
Cottage pie is beef
Shepherds pie is lamb
Feel free to tell me to bog off but I am saving you a visit from CLASSIC


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds nice.
> A tad pedantic but to my (very limited knowledge)...........
> Cottage pie is beef
> Shepherds pie is lamb
> Feel free to tell me to bog off but I am saving you a visit from CLASSIC


Sorry, yes, I'm having shepherd's pie.........pinched from the shepherd while he was tending the haggis he does as a sideline.


----------



## Sterlo (25 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well it's a bit like salmon. There's your wild salmon and your farmed salmon. Much the same with the haggis. The natural wild beast, a touch ferocious, really quite bad tempered and runs very fast.....well limps very fast due to the different leg lengths......and can deliver a VERY nasty, some would say savage, bite. Don't be fooled by the little fluffy ball butter wouldn't melt in its mouth appearance.
> 
> Then you have the domesticated sort. Over the years it's been possible to breed an altogether more docile creature, a hybrid between the wild haggis and domesticated neep. Through careful selection and only keeping the ones with roots it's now possible to grow your own haggis on the allotment. The downside to the breeding process is the haggis has lost its carnivorous inclination and the domesticated form is entirely vegan.
> 
> NEVER put one in the greenhouse as this will cause them to bolt.........haggis prefer the open air.


Thanks for clarifying that, I'm now totally au fait with haggis habitation.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry, yes, I'm having shepherd's pie.........pinched from the shepherd while he was tending the haggis he does as a sideline.


Fact for you.
A single haggis is called.......a haggis.
2 haggis are called........haggis
2 or more haggis of different types can be either haggis or haggises.
Bit of help from Mr google there


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Thanks for clarifying that, I'm now totally au fait with haggis habitation.


Always happy to oblige. After all this is a cycling forum and we're here to exchange information and tips with each other.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Fact for you.
> A single haggis is called.......a haggis.
> 2 haggis are called........haggis
> 2 or more haggis of different types can be either haggis or haggises.
> Bit of help from Mr google there


I'll be back later when I've thought of an appropriate response. Must go, there's an angry looking shepherd at the back door.............


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry, yes, I'm having shepherd's pie.........pinched from the shepherd while he was tending the haggis he does as a sideline.



Will it be a Shepherd's Pie with a pastry "lid" on it? otherwise some would say that it's not a Shepherd's Pie it's a shepherd's tart...


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Will it be a Shepherd's Pie with a pastry "lid" on it? otherwise some would say that it's not a Shepherd's Pie it's a shepherd's tart...


Can't beat a good Shepherd's tart.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> it's a shepherd's tart...


How a young lady decides to live her life is between her and the shepard - well I presume young lady - who knows
and anyway - the young sheep like her being around


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Hang on. I'm totally confused now, oldwheels says haggis are native creature so how can there be a vegetarian variety, are you telling me you can grown them in your garden now? Do they grow above ground or are they root haggis, do you need a greenhouse to grow one? HELP!!!!


They live on mountain sides mainly and eat any plant life they can find and if they stick to this diet they become veggie haggis. However there are worms and grubs of all sorts and moles can be found quite high up if there is enough soil. I have also found frogs in some wild spots as well. The veggie ones are quite rare and can be distinguished by a slight greenish hue. Mostly they are brown which gives good camouflage and these are the more common type.
There have been attempts to domesticate them but these have all failed so far.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

Another daily brief I see. That Laura Kuennsberg is an idiot asking about easing restrictions when ICU’s are at the highest rate they’ve ever been. My opinions of the tv companies and reporters has reached rock bottom. Just a bunch of shoot stirrers!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Another daily brief I see. That Laura Kuennsberg is an idiot asking about easing restrictions when ICU’s are at the highest rate they’ve ever been. My opinions of the tv companies and reporters has reached rock bottom. Just a bunch of shoot stirrers!


That’s why I switch to BBC2 fora double dose of Richard Osman, Pointless first then the fantastic House of Games. I go back to Reporting Scotland after that.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds nice.
> A tad pedantic but to my (very limited knowledge)...........
> Cottage pie is beef
> Shepherds pie is lamb
> Feel free to tell me to bog off but I am saving you a visit from CLASSIC


I think proper shepherds pie would be mutton rather than lamb. A bit like the hen and chicken argument but proper mutton nowadays is almost impossible to get. Nearest I got was when my pal who kept sheep sold me a 3 year old. All legal and above board and done in the local abattoir.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Will it be a Shepherd's Pie with a pastry "lid" on it? otherwise some would say that it's not a Shepherd's Pie it's a shepherd's tart...


Good Lord. NO! Where were you raised? A Shepherd's Pie or Cottager's Pie is topped of with well seasoned (peppery) mashed potatoes, draw a fork across the surface to form ridges which turn golden and crisp in the oven................hhhhmmmmmm


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> That’s why I switch to BBC2 fora double dose of Richard Osman, Pointless first then the fantastic House of Games. I go back to Reporting Scotland after that.


Another comedy show then?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good Lord. NO! Where were you raised? A Shepherd's Pie or Cottager's Pie is topped of with well seasoned (peppery) mashed potatoes, draw a fork across the surface to form ridges which turn golden and crisp in the oven................hhhhmmmmmm


I read that in trepidation
I was waiting for it to be totally ruined by a recommendation involving cheese - which - basically - should be banned from all areas involving food - especially where it is likely to be eaten

stinky horrible stuff

anyway - your assessment of a proper cottage/shepards pie was bang on - well done


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I read that in trepidation
> I was waiting for it to be totally ruined by a recommendation involving cheese - which - basically - should be banned from all areas involving food - especially where it is likely to be eaten


My step mum used to make it with cheese on top because dad liked it. She called it St David’s Pie


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My step mum used to make it with cheese on top because dad liked it. She called it St David’s Pie


Yuk - spoils a perfectly good pie!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My step mum used to make it with cheese on top because dad liked it. She called it St David’s Pie


We put cheese on to help it go brown,but it also adds some flavour.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2021)

Forget all the stuff about meat dishes (which I don't eat)... What was THIS all about?


PaulSB said:


> "We need to check some transactions on your account. Do you recognise £0.22 at 15.59. Text Y for Yes and N for No"
> 
> I texted N. 30 minutes later I have the dregs of a lukewarm cuppa to enjoy. Must say the bank security is very impressive. Santander.


If someone has been trying to steal from your account, why did they only take 22p?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Forget all the stuff about meat dishes (which I don't eat)... What was THIS all about?
> 
> If someone has been trying to steal from your account, why did they only take 22p?



Maybe to see if anyone notices and if not then they can take more?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We put cheese on to help it go brown,but it also adds some flavour.


It's the 'flavour' I was moaning about!!!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe to see if anyone notices and if not then they can take more?


Maybe...

I had someone take several lots of £5 (or was it £10?) for mobile phone top-ups spaced a few days apart. I suspected that they were seeing what they could get away with. Obviously, most people would notice a few hundred pounds disappearing!


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We put cheese on to help it go brown,but it also adds some flavour.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> It's the 'flavour' I was moaning about!!!


Each to his own
Whatever lifts your skirt
etc


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Forget all the stuff about meat dishes (which I don't eat)... What was THIS all about?
> 
> If someone has been trying to steal from your account, why did they only take 22p?


It's a common tactic. Take a small amount with the hope it won't be spotted and then follow up with the big hit. If the £0.22p went through successfully the scammer knows it's a live account.

This is the second time this has happened, both times for a very small amount.

The first time was an absolute disaster. Couldn't have been worse. Mrs P and I worked through the credit card statement together.........

Mrs P found out how much I'd spent on carbon wheels.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Forget all the stuff about meat dishes (which I don't eat)... What was THIS all about?
> 
> If someone has been trying to steal from your account, why did they only take 22p?


Simple.
I pressed the wrong keys


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2021)

@ebikeerwidnes is this OK?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @ebikeerwidnes is this OK?
> 
> View attachment 570593


Wellllllll
Yup - looks good

if I wanted to be pedantic - which does seem to be allowed on here - it COULD be said to be a bit dark - but I'd dive in
My wife however is a fussy b****r and might moan - and yes I do tell her that quite frequently in person - but I do the cooking so I'm allowed


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2021)

It's very  out -1c


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Wellllllll
> Yup - looks good
> 
> if I wanted to be pedantic - which does seem to be allowed on here - it COULD be said to be a bit dark - but I'd dive in
> My wife however is a fussy b****r and might moan - and yes I do tell her that quite frequently in person - but I do the cooking so I'm allowed




I like the dark burnty bits. They taste yummy


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I like the dark burnty bits. They taste yummy


Oh yes....pick those bits off first and enjoy


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2021)




----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Oh yes....pick those bits off first and enjoy




Always


----------



## pawl (25 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Will it be a Shepherd's Pie with a pastry "lid" on it? otherwise some would say that it's not a Shepherd's Pie it's a shepherd's tart...




Think I might have met here sometime in my past.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2021)

Ooh, I just came so close to _REALLY _annoying myself! 

It was my birthday last week and I was sent a £30 Amazon voucher so I popped over to the Amazon site, selected my choice of goodies, and went to complete the order. I must have had a complete brain f*rt because I forgot to apply the voucher code... My index finger came within 2 mm of clicking the left mouse button to settle the bill using my debit card! I _just _stopped myself! 

I ordered the Times guide to solving cryptic crosswords, Volume 1 of the Times collection of quick cryptics, and Volume 1 of the Times collection of [in my case, HORRIBLY SLOW!] standard cryptics. I'm always running out of ballpoint pens and ending up with cheap/nasty ones so I ordered a 10-pack of classic BICs to use on my crosswords, and spent the remainder of the voucher on a spare chain for my singlespeed bike.

I checked some of the quick cryptic clues shown on the Amazon sales page and they look to be the kind of difficulty that I can already cope with. Hopefully, the guidebook will get me up to @PaulSB's lofty cryptic crossword standard before too long!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ooh, I just came so close to _REALLY _annoying myself!
> 
> It was my birthday last week and I was sent a £30 Amazon voucher so I popped over to the Amazon site, selected my choice of goodies, and went to complete the order. I must have had a complete brain f*rt because I forgot to apply the voucher code... My index finger came within 2 mm of clicking the left mouse button to settle the bill using my debit card! I _just _stopped myself!
> 
> ...




Happy Birthday for last week.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Happy Birthday for last week.


Thanks. It would have been even happier if the government hadn't raised the pension age! I am now the ripe old age of 65 (how the heck did _THAT _happen so quickly! ) but I have to wait another year for mine.

I have a state pension countdown running on the blackboard in my kitchen. It was on 80 weeks to go when I started, but only 51-odd now.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks. It would have been even happier if the government hadn't raised the pension age! I am now the ripe old age of 65 (how the heck did _THAT _happen so quickly! ) but I have to wait another year for mine.
> 
> I have a state pension countdown running on the blackboard in my kitchen. It was on 80 weeks to go when I started, but only 51-odd now.


I know how you feel. My 65th birthday is March so 12 months more for me, well 6 bloody years more in fact


----------



## GM (25 Jan 2021)

This is the remainder of our Shepherds pie, 3 of us couldn't quite manage all of it....


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from another walk in the snow, took in a couple of the tops today, Allermuir and Capelaw. Nice and quiet.
> View attachment 570557


Who's doing the jig on slope below?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds nice.
> A tad pedantic but to my (very limited knowledge)...........
> Cottage pie is beef
> Shepherds pie is lamb
> Feel free to tell me to bog off but I am saving you a visit from CLASSIC


You called...


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Forget all the stuff about meat dishes (which I don't eat)... What was THIS all about?
> 
> If someone has been trying to steal from your account, why did they only take 22p?


Test amount?
Used to be just a penny, now usually 25p.

Another card in circulation.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks. It would have been even happier if the government hadn't raised the pension age! I am now the ripe old age of 65 (how the heck did _THAT _happen so quickly! ) but I have to wait another year for mine.
> 
> I have a state pension countdown running on the blackboard in my kitchen. It was on 80 weeks to go when I started, but only 51-odd now.


I didn’t have to wait the full extra year for my state pension because my birthday was just after the cut off date for the age change (December 1953 ) so I was 65 and 5 months. So money from the Government no more national insurance to pay and a bus pass.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> This is the remainder of our Shepherds pie, 3 of us couldn't quite manage all of it....
> 
> View attachment 570605


Wasting food there.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wasting food there.


It’ll be ok tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It’ll be ok tomorrow.


It'll have gone cold!

Reheating in the same dish will result in a burnt in dish. Reheating in another, smaller, dish will result in extra washing up.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> It'll have gone cold!
> 
> Reheating in the same dish will result in a burnt in dish. Reheating in another, smaller, dish will result in extra washing up.


Ahh.....I never leave food so don’t understand these problems!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

Back to haggis. 

This is one of the elderly residents in one of the local care homes doing the address.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Back to haggis.
> 
> This is one of the elderly residents in one of the local care homes doing the address.
> 
> View attachment 570610


Spare a thought for those in Europe who are haggisless tonight due to them being banned.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

Methinks Mo thinks I jest!
*Haggis 'illegal' in Europe after Brexit export restrictions spark Burns Night shortages*

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/haggis-illegal-mainland-europe-after-23377353


----------



## GM (25 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> It'll have gone cold!
> 
> Reheating in the same dish will result in a burnt in dish. Reheating in another, smaller, dish will result in extra washing up.




That's going to be my lunch tomorrow, might add some beans and heated in the microwave in a small bowl. Dishwasher does the dishes. Very rare I waste food!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> That's going to be my lunch tomorrow, might add some beans and heated in the microwave in a small bowl. Dishwasher does the dishes. Very rare I waste food!


Good to hear that last part.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's a common tactic. Take a small amount with the hope it won't be spotted and then follow up with the big hit. If the £0.22p went through successfully the scammer knows it's a live account.
> 
> This is the second time this has happened, both times for a very small amount.
> 
> ...



I had my bank account hacked a few years ago, thats what happened with mine, a couple of small transactions to test the water, HSBC were on the ball, soon had it sorted, and got my money back, Chain Reaction Cycles got hacked and thats where they got my details from.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I had my bank account hacked a few years ago, thats what happened with mine, a couple of small transactions to test the water, HSBC were on the ball, soon had it sorted, and got my money back, Chain Reaction Cycles got hacked and thats where they got my details from.


It's when the ATM keeps your card, and you go inside to report it, only to be taken to one side and be told that your account is now empty having used it earlier that day to make a payment.

The person taking the payment, over the phone, had done the same to a few people on his last day at work.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> This is the remainder of our Shepherds pie, 3 of us couldn't quite manage all of it....
> 
> View attachment 570605


No problem - normally happens with us

I normally have it the day after with chips and sprouts - or broad beans - or peads
just put a few mm of water in the bottom (stop sniggering at the back!!!!) and cover securely with foil - then put in the oven on 180 for about 30 mins

meanwhile oven can also to the oven chips and veg can be done on the hob


meanwhile I do something disgusting for my wife - which probably includes cheese - yuck


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jan 2021)

Looks like I'm on the night shift


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like I'm on the night shift


Don't be sad,
Don't be blue,
There's more awake,
Just like you.


----------



## 12boy (26 Jan 2021)

My vacuum wasn't sucking up as it should, so replaced the belt and got a long stick with a sock on it to purge the hoses of large wads of doghair and other gross stuff. Seems to work ok now. Cost $4.39 with tax for the belt. Had a nice walk and a trip to the grocery store, too. Not a bad day.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Chain Reaction Cycles got hacked and thats where they got my details from.


I think that might have been what happened to me too!



12boy said:


> My vacuum wasn't sucking up as it should, so replaced the belt and got a long stick with a sock on it to purge the hoses of large wads of doghair and other gross stuff. Seems to work ok now. Cost $4.39 with tax for the belt. Had a nice walk and a trip to the grocery store, too. Not a bad day.


What is it with vacuum cleaners and dog hair...? My sister normally comes up here with her Border Terrier 2 or 3 times a year but because of Covid-19 it is 2019 since their last visit. I have changed the bag a couple of times since then but the room _STILL _stinks of dog every time I use the vac!

Time for me to turn in...


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2021)

It's snowing  Hopefully just a shower as I need winter to be over as soon as possible. Yes, I know still another month to go but hoping it goes as quick as this month. Then when spring arrives it can slow down again so it lasts much longer!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Test amount?
> Used to be just a penny, now usually 25p.
> 
> *Another card in circulation*.



Not from our house. We have a card each and both are in the house. I've only had this card a matter of weeks as it was a replacement in December for the one which was due to expire in January.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jan 2021)

Good day and I hope it will be for all of you. It's 2⁰C and the ground is dry. Forecast is wet, wet, wet BUT a window of opportunity between 09.00-11.00.

Tuesday is housework day but I shall ignore this till later. If dry at 9.00 I'll bob out for very local hill training - 4.3 mile circuit which starts at the top of my road. Easy dash for home if conditions change.

After giving my views on holiday chalets I need to check the bank accounts again and do the basic housework tidying.


----------



## Drago (26 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

Only the slightest of Burns Night hangovers, its takes more than a few single malts to KO a scotsman.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, I'm still in bed, its still very dark and cold, but I've had a look out the window and we still have snow on the gound, I'm on my own this morning, which feels strange, my Good Lady has had several falls, she fell in the house twice yesterday, so she's gone into hospital for an assessment.


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Only the slightest of Burns Night hangovers, its takes more than a few single malts to KO a scotsman.


But you have lived south of the border a long time , you have picked up some of our namby pamby English ways . You probably even wear your Y fronts under your kilt 😱


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Hey ho, it's Tuesday.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, another bright frosty start on the snowfields. Just below zero currently, forecast to rise to 3.
Nothing planned.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks,

Tuesday, a double dose of excitement for me today, the bin men have just been ( Blue, Recycle ) and the veg box is due to arrive in the next half hour! Mrs Tenkay has tried out a new virtual cycling app, "Fulgaz" and is quite impressed. It's only available as an App and having looked into the options, it seems too convoluted to try and link the iPad with the computer monitor. After typing that, I've had a Father Ted inspired thought along the lines of "this Cow is small, that Cow is far away" and will try to mount the ipad on the handlebars of the turbo trainer, after all, what could possibly go wrong? 
have a peaceful day


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2021)

Just back a walk. The snow is turning to rain I think. Nice to walk on while it was fresh though. Somebody had been round earlier than me though as there were footprints. Judging by the spacing, a runner I think.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, I'm still in bed, its still very dark and cold, but I've had a look out the window and we still have snow on the gound, I'm on my own this morning, which feels strange, my Good Lady has had several falls, she fell in the house twice yesterday, so she's gone into hospital for an assessment.


May I join others in wishing the best possible outcome for your good lady.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, I'm still in bed, its still very dark and cold, but I've had a look out the window and we still have snow on the gound, I'm on my own this morning, which feels strange, my Good Lady has had several falls, she fell in the house twice yesterday, so she's gone into hospital for an assessment.


That's a bit worrying Dave.  Is it a balance thing or muscle weakness do you think? Hope they get her sorted out with something to help.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2021)

Morning. Hope Mrs Dave is OK.

We have just a bit of snow left. We are expecting rain today so that should see the last of it go. 2 deg here.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2021)

Good morning all.
A good sleep last night. In bed for 21.30 and woke at 07.45.
Exciting day ahead.......the window cleaner is due this morning**.
Its also housework day whoopee!!!
And we have errhh.....not much else.
Edit
Forgot to say, its a massive 1° at the moment with sleet forecast. **Now that's a surprise as it normally rains when the window cleaner comes.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That's a bit worrying Dave.  Is it a balance thing or muscle weakness do you think? Hope they get her sorted out with something to help.



Her mobility isn't good, she has an arthritic knee, she's had an infection recently the combination of the two is what the problem is, I think they are going to try and clear the infection then assess her to see what else they can do to help her.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2021)

Anyway....... Haggis.....or Haggises.
Just reading that they/it is of English origin. The earliest recorded mention is definitely english.
I imagine the ruler at the time said something like..... "what is the shite you are eating, let them kilt, sporran wearing barbarians have it".


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway....... Haggis.....or Haggises.
> Just reading that they/it is of English origin. The earliest recorded mention is definitely english.
> I imagine the ruler at the time said something like..... "what is the shite you are eating, let them kilt, sporran wearing barbarians have it".


Interesting that you can say shite but it automatically corrects the same word with the e missing from the end to shoot!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Her mobility isn't good, she has an arthritic knee, she's had an infection recently the combination of the two is what the problem is, I think they are going to try and clear the infection then assess her to see what else they can do to help her.


My best wishes to both of you.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Interesting that you can say shite but it automatically corrects the same word with the e missing from the end to shoot!


Yes you can say shite but not sh*t


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahh.....I never leave food so don’t understand these problems!



Me too. It is like “left over wine” you sometimes see in recipes, what’s that?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Me too. It is like “left over wine” you sometimes see in recipes, what’s that?


It happens when you finish the first bottle and 'fall asleep' before the next bottle is empty. The next morning you have to put one of those stoppers in the bottle - which explains what those are for as well


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jan 2021)

Morning all........ it's Tuesday well that what I read on my pill box, when your retired days and time are meaningless


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes you can say shite but not sh*t



Funny how "Shite" is acceptable. Being of Irish stock I've been called a "Gobshite" on numerous occasions and regard it almost as a term of endearment...


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2021)

We now have a massive 2 deg and feels like -2


----------



## Paulus (26 Jan 2021)

Good morning all. 
A bit late to the party today, although I have been awake since 7.

It's cold and icy out side where the residue of the snow has frozen over.

Out with the dog soon and then more domestics. 

Another day in paradise


----------



## pawl (26 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, I'm still in bed, its still very dark and cold, but I've had a look out the window and we still have snow on the gound, I'm on my own this morning, which feels strange, my Good Lady has had several falls, she fell in the house twice yesterday, so she's gone into hospital for an assessment.




Sorry to hear that .Wish her well


----------



## rustybolts (26 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Funny how "Shite" is acceptable. Being of Irish stock I've been called a "Gobshite" on numerous occasions and regard it almost as a term of endearment...


I remember many moons ago a product called Cona Coffee. A prototype sports racing car used to carry this advertisement for Cona Coffee in big broad letters on both sides of the car in European races. The category of sports racing cars of this particular car were organized to do a series of races in South America during the European off season and the whole grid of cars was shipped ( by a ship) to South America. When the car was rolled out at Interlagos ( between the two lakes ) racing circuit in Brazil there was consternation and hilarity from the locals when the car started exploratory lapping of the track . "Cona" ( in Portuguese ) is the slang word for the female genitalia and equates exactly to the english 4 letter slang word starting with C for the same part of the female anatomy. The team could not understand what was going on , even the driver spotted from the cockpit something was amiss. The car was hastily sprayed over . True story I kid you not


----------



## GM (26 Jan 2021)

Morning all... Only just got up, having breakfast while listening to Pop Master.

@dave r best wishes to Mrs Dave.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2021)

Back from a very wet walk to the village for a newspaper.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2021)

Had a wander to the Co-op for a few things. At least 70% of shoppers walking against the direction arrows then the woman behind me comes within a couple of feet and starts loading her shopping. I held my tongue as I find it hard to say anything, but also have a quick temper if she had complained so best just to ignore.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Back from a very wet walk to the village for a newspaper.


A newspaper..... what is that strange thing you speak of


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2021)

I’ll never lose weight. Sitting eating a big bag of cheese and onion crisps! When I was walking home I see Maddie along the road sitting on her turbo trainer making me feel even more guilty


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2021)

Crikey just watched a programme about the Pandemic and Pangolins on PBS America. Bloody depressing it is.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ll never lose weight. Sitting eating a big bag of cheese and onion crisps! When I was walking home I see Maddie along the road sitting on her turbo trainer making me feel even more guilty


I’ve just climbed off the turbo. We’re trying out a new app, “ Fulgaz” on a two week free trial and so far it’s been impressive. Cycled the Forth Bridges in glorious sunshine ☀️ 
One aspect that is different from our usual “Rouvy” app is the perceived effort required. From what I can gather, most of the smart trainer apps set a difficulty level of 50%, so a 20% hill in real life will give a perceived effort of 10% ( this is also dependent on the individual model of trainer, with the more expensive models being able to reproduce a higher climbing grade ) The Fulgaz app defaults to 100%


----------



## gavroche (26 Jan 2021)

Good morning all. Highlight of the day today: going to Asda in Bideford, then a lazy afternoon doing not much. Not surprised it takes me a long time to go to sleep at night.
I bought my wife one of those watches that can check your heart beat, tell the time, how steps you walk and god knows what else. Anyway, her medication has been altered and her BPM has gone from 40 to 55 so far, not enough still but going up. 
The good news for this year came this morning. Our daughter has had the result from the full body scan she had last week and it is all clear, so next now is her last operation to remove the last bit, then radio therapy to blast any ramifications and she should be alright for many more years.
Next is to finalise her divorce on the 14th of next month, get a completion date for her new house and all will be well at last.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Next is to finalise her divorce on the 14th of next month, get a completion date for her new house and all will be well at last.
> Have a good day everyone.


Finalising her divorce on Valentine's Day?
And who said romance is dead?


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Jan 2021)

OH -NO I've only been away just over 2 hours, some ones gone and started yet another Brexit thread.😤


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, I'm still in bed, its still very dark and cold, but I've had a look out the window and we still have snow on the gound, I'm on my own this morning, which feels strange, my Good Lady has had several falls, she fell in the house twice yesterday, so she's gone into hospital for an assessment.


Hope there's good news on the hospital front.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway....... Haggis.....or Haggises.
> Just reading that they/it is of English origin. The earliest recorded mention is definitely english.
> I imagine the ruler at the time said something like..... "what is the shite you are eating, let them kilt, sporran wearing barbarians have it".


Believe Lancashire claimed the intellectual rights to it. Meaning Scotland can't.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Finalising her divorce on Valentine's Day?
> And who said romance is dead?


Valentine's day and divorce don't really go together do they?


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Jan 2021)

Overcast, and snow promised for this afternoon/evening, but 4c at moment, and we got our 5 mile walk in.

That is the good news.

Log in to HMRC Self Assessment, why do they need so many id numbers?, Government Gateway number, Unique Taxpayer Reference, National Insurance number, plus of course a password, then, they insist on sending you a text with a 6 digit onetime id to your phone. All this, to find they owe me 4p!

My repeat prescription has expired, nothing from GP Surgery, so, used their App to order more medication. Result... a text message telling me to make a 20minute telephone appointment with a Healthcare Assistant. I am interested to know what he/she is going to discuss with me for 20 minutes! No doubt this is going to turn into a saga.

I hate bureaucracy, as you make have gathered.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Valentine's day and divorce don't really go together do they?


Quite a lot of irony though


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jan 2021)

I've been for a walk, pie and pickels for lunch


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jan 2021)

Just ridden my bike for the first time in over a week. Took the studded mtb along the canal, water on top of churned up then frozen snow, completely unrideable without the studs. Unwalkable too, I had it all to myself


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2021)

Thank you to all that wished my good lady well, the only news so far is that they've increased the dose of the pregabalin she takes and she is seeing a bone specialist, so some progress, more than last time she was in.


----------



## The Rover (26 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve just climbed off the turbo. We’re trying out a new app, “ Fulgaz” on a two week free trial and so far it’s been impressive. Cycled the Forth Bridges in glorious sunshine ☀
> One aspect that is different from our usual “Rouvy” app is the perceived effort required. From what I can gather, most of the smart trainer apps set a difficulty level of 50%, so a 20% hill in real life will give a perceived effort of 10% ( this is also dependent on the individual model of trainer, with the more expensive models being able to reproduce a higher climbing grade ) The Fulgaz app defaults to 100%



Ive used fulgaz for a few years, it’s great, hundreds of rides available with various difficulties. I pay annually and it works out at about £8 a month. 
There’s a very helpful Facebook group as well which the owner and support team dips into as well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jan 2021)

The Rover said:


> Ive used fulgaz for a few years, it’s great, hundreds of rides available with various difficulties. I pay annually and it works out at about £8 a month.
> There’s a very helpful Facebook group as well which the owner and support team dips into as well.



Thanks Rover, 👍
We tried a few apps out when we got the trainer a few months into lockdown. We settled on Rouvy as it has a family subscription so we are paying about £11 per month on a rolling basis. I didn't try Fulgaz as I think we were getting a bit swamped with all the apps.
When I downloaded yesterday I had a dig around and see that I can add a user at no additional cost if I take out a yearly subscription. That is the equivalent of just over £7 per month and as you say, it's an absolute bargain at that price.
There's no version that will run natively on a Mac so we're using it with an iPad which works well enough. I've been playing around with screen mirroring from iPad to monitor but that is a bit flakey.
I'm not a facebook user but I'll have a dig around online and see what I can learn.


----------



## GM (26 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve just climbed off the turbo. We’re trying out a new app, “ Fulgaz” on a two week free trial and so far it’s been impressive. Cycled the Forth Bridges in glorious sunshine ☀
> One aspect that is different from our usual “Rouvy” app is the perceived effort required. From what I can gather, most of the smart trainer apps set a difficulty level of 50%, so a 20% hill in real life will give a perceived effort of 10% ( this is also dependent on the individual model of trainer, with the more expensive models being able to reproduce a higher climbing grade ) The Fulgaz app defaults to 100%




Just had a look at the Fulgaz app, looks interesting and quite reasonable as you and Rover have said. The only downside what I can see is the camera angle on the group rides seems low, feels like you're riding a recumbent. I'll look into it more when I get my man cave set up. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> The only downside what I can see is the camera angle on the group rides seems low, feels like you're riding a recumbent. I'll look into it more when I get my man cave set up. *Thanks for the heads up!*


Given the camera angle - nice pun!


----------



## GM (26 Jan 2021)

Just discovered my Brompton has got a slow puncture on the back wheel, that'll keep me busy for a while!


----------



## rustybolts (26 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Had a wander to the Co-op for a few things. At least 70% of shoppers walking against the direction arrows then the woman behind me comes within a couple of feet and starts loading her shopping. I held my tongue as I find it hard to say anything, but also have a quick temper if she had complained so best just to ignore.


I got that a few times ( think because your'e old some people think you're a pushover). I sometimes get a shopping trolley and walk in front of it and unload , I use it as a buffer at checkout to stop anybody pushing into my space. I know how you feel cause it happened to me


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> ... and got a long stick with a sock on it to purge the hoses of large wads of doghair and other gross stuff. Seems to work ok now.


I might give that a go!

I reckon that the smell of dog would still appear even if I disconnect the hose though. I think there might be some filters somewhere inside the vac which might be replaceable.

Incidentally... I hoovered up some moths once and didn't get round to changing the vac bag for a couple of months. When I finally did, I discovered that the bag was heaving with them - they had obviously been breeding away happily in the fluff!


----------



## rustybolts (26 Jan 2021)

Just read this on an Irish news site " 

AstraZeneca is already in the sights of the European Commission after it was revealed that it could miss its contracted deliveries of the vaccine to EU countries by as much as 60% in the first quarter of this year. 

Now, the company has rubbished a news report quoting unnamed government sources in Germany that claimed the its Covid-19 vaccine showed little efficacy for people above 65.

The German government has also rubbished the claims, which appear to be based on a reporter’s error, but there remains concern about the approval of the vaccine in the EU. 

The EMA is set to decide on the use of the vaccine this week and a separate German newspaper is reporting that the vaccine may not be approved for people aged over 65. " FFS


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2021)

I am waiting in for a delivery from Amazon. It isn't that I would be doing much otherwise except nipping out for a paper and some shopping, but I hate hanging about waiting for other people. The 2 hour delivery window has slipped a couple of times, but....

Hang on - an alert just told me it is just 8 stops away - yay!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Jan 2021)

Bored bored bored

been drizzling pretty much all day

managed to get outside for 10 minutes to put the repaired back wheel on my bike but it has been too wet and miserable to go out on it

no shopping to be done

did the kitchen floor yesterday

just got my wife a bacon butty for lunch 

roll on spring


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am waiting in for a delivery from Amazon. It isn't that I would be doing much otherwise except nipping out for a paper and some shopping, but I hate hanging about waiting for other people. The 2 hour delivery window has slipped a couple of times, but....
> 
> Hang on - an alert just told me it is just 8 stops away - yay!


I like the ones that let me watch them as they get closer and closer and then spot them as they pull into the road

I should probably get out more


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2021)

I think the Amazon guy has fallen asleep... the van is apparently STILL 8 stops away! Ooh, now - 7... (Will this Covid-lockdown excitement never cease!)


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2021)

Hello the house.
That fatigue shite thing (sh*t for Mo) hit me about 11.30 so I crawled into bed. Just woke up and have to say I feel better.
Raining here.... and quite dark.
Some good news for us is that auntie has been transferred from hospital to a respite home with physio. Poor old girl has been shipped around so many wards plus another respite home since early October.
Such is life


----------



## 12boy (26 Jan 2021)

There was a Chevy model called "Nova" which wouldn't sell in the Spanish speaking countries because "No Va" means "it won't go" in Spanish. Que pasa?
Temps today -10C to -6C. Being a sissy, I am finding walking around in the snow and ice slow and much more work than being able to stride along with good traction. I would like to hit 3 mph, though. Today I will walk downtown, hit the library and pick up a paper for Mrs 12, and perhaps a few books.
Dave r, best wishes for Mrs D. I hope you get her back soon.
Is calling an arrogant, aggressive racist lady who gets phone videod (is videod a word?) in the act of going off on someone a Karen over there? Mrs 12 has been seeing a lot of these and I wish she wouldn't, as they make her upset. Perhaps there have always been these incidents but they sure are popping up here a lot.
Be well and safe.....


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I like the ones that let me watch them as they get closer and closer and then spot them as they pull into the road
> 
> I should probably get out more


No don’t go out ,you’ll miss a delivery and come home to that annoying sorry you were out card On the door mat.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Just had a look at the Fulgaz app, looks interesting and quite reasonable as you and Rover have said. The only downside what I can see is the camera angle on the group rides seems low, feels like you're riding a recumbent. I'll look into it more when I get my man cave set up. Thanks for the heads up!



My ride around the Forth Bridge was almost certainly filmed on a "GoPro" The camera was mounted at the centre of the handlebars of a road bike. The cyclist also indicated when making turns.
I've not morphed into Sherlock Holmes, there were shadows cast onto the road when the sun was behind the rider


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I like the ones that let me watch them as they get closer and closer and then spot them as they pull into the road
> 
> I should probably get out more


Ha ha - I was just doing (and thinking) the same thing!

The blob jumped around a bit which made me think the van was moving, but I reckon it was GPS jitter while the van was stationary and the driver was delivering some of the parcels.

There are an awful lot of deliveries being made... 8 parcels in 15 minutes within 3 small streets round here!

Anyway 2/3 of my books are now here. The quick crosswords book (turns out to be very slow ) and has been delayed until Saturday but I have the very interesting-looking guide to read - '_How To Crack Cryptic Crosswords_'. That will keep me busy for a while.



12boy said:


> Is calling an arrogant, aggressive racist lady who gets phone videod (is videod a word?) in the act of going off on someone a Karen over there? Mrs 12 has been seeing a lot of these and I wish she wouldn't, as they make her upset.


Yes, I've seen lots of them too. I posted about them a few weeks ago.

There was an infamous video of one young woman with a dog (in Central Park?) who phoned the police and said that a(n) (very calm and polite) African American man (who was actually standing well clear of her) was threatening her. The way she reported the incident put him at risk of being attacked by the police when they got there!



PS She eventually got fired. The company that had employed her didn't like the negative publicity coming their way...


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2021)

I spent an hour this afternoon walking around Coventry's memorial Park in the rain, the temperature this afternoon made 5 degree's.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I spent an hour this afternoon walking around Coventry's memorial Park in the rain, the temperature this afternoon made 5 degree's.
> 
> View attachment 570698


Looks dismal. Same here so rather than go out in it, or get a headache with too much screen time, I went and lay down for an hour or so. It’s turned to sleety rain now. 

A new series of Marcella starting tonight so something to watch.


----------



## pawl (26 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Thank you to all that wished my good lady well, the only news so far is that they've increased the dose of the pregabalin she takes and she is seeing a bone specialist, so some progress, more than last time she was in.




Better news


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jan 2021)

Mooched around all day doing nothing much as seem to have lost the will to do anything.
The snow has melted a bit and a lot slid down on to the car windscreen from the car roof. Since I may go shopping tomorrow morning I went out and cleared it off and the wipers rose about 2 or 3 inches once the pressure was off. Saves a lot of time in the morning when it could still be frozen. Apart from looking at a few old books did nothing else all day. Even the risotto I made did not seem to work.
Gastric reflux is back for some unknown reason. Something must have triggered it. There is some suggestion it may all stem from my gallstones but nothing will be done about that anytime soon.
Hope for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2021)

All the snow has gone, washed away by the rain


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> All the snow has gone, washed away by the rain


Just in time for the next lot then.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2021)

I read the first 2 chapters of my Times cryptic crossword guide, and then switched to the book containing 200 Times cryptic crosswords. I set about cryptic crossword puzzle #1 and to my amazement, after only 30 minutes of study those first 2 chapters of the guide had enabled me to solve...




... 0, zero, zilch, nought clues! 

I had better carry on with the tutorial guide...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Jan 2021)

Looks like tomorrow might be dry enough to allow a bike ride

after that it will pour down again


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Overcast, and snow promised for this afternoon/evening, but 4c at moment, and we got our 5 mile walk in.
> 
> That is the good news.
> 
> ...



Oh God! Don't mention these people. I have wasted hours with the HMRC today. I'm owed £431 after my pension provider deducted tax. I understand why, no problem with this.

I have a self-assessment account which I can access via Government Gateway. I can log in there either with my Gateway ID or via the Experian ID service.........

........BUT I cannot claim a refund under self-assessment and need to set up a Personal Tax Account. I don't know why it's what HMRC have told me today.

So I made four attempts to create a PTA. I can't because HMRC cannot verify who I am. One question which I cannot answer and is partly why I cannot be verified:

When did you last take out a mobile phone contract?

Less than 1 year ago
1-2 years ago
3-5 years ago

I have NEVER held a mobile phone contract but there's no option for this!!!! I have a SIM only contract but that doesn't count.

Five hours today and then gave up. Went for a 4 mile walk in the rain. Compared to talking to HMRC this was delightful.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jan 2021)

Fulgaz. I don't do turbos at all. I have friends who speak very highly of Fulgaz. The vast majority I know use Zwift but the Fulgaz people are very enthusiastic about the app.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just in time for the next lot then.




I think up north England and Scotland are going to get snow. Luckily it won't effect us in Wales.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think up north England and Scotland are going to get snow. Luckily it won't effect us in Wales.


Correct. I'm really looking forward to more snow.....not! The previous lot disappeared today.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think up north England and Scotland are going to get snow. Luckily it won't effect us in Wales.


As much as I love Scotland, we do seem to get more than our fair share of shite weather!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> As much as I love Scotland, we do seem to get more than our fair share of shite weather!



Oh I don't know. Wales has more than its fair share of shite weather


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Correct. I'm really looking forward to more snow.....not! The previous lot disappeared today.




The last of the snow disappeared here today as well. Now we are back to warmer but wet weather


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The last of the snow disappeared here today as well. *Now we are back to warmer *but wet weather


Until the weekend!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Until the weekend!




Then we are expecting more of the same.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2021)

Still sleety stuff here. Tomorrow looks drier but very overcast and dismal.


----------



## GM (26 Jan 2021)

They're talking about Beavers on Winter watch


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> They're talking about Beavers on Winter watch


Lol. I saw the trailer and had a little chuckle! 

Going to watch Marcella at 9. 

God knows what Molly is up to. She’s opened a drawer in the kitchen and stuff is getting rattled about.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I saw the trailer and had a little chuckle!
> 
> Going to watch Marcella at 9.
> 
> God knows what Molly is up to. She’s opened a drawer in the kitchen and stuff is getting rattled about.


She's after the tin opener!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> She's after the tin opener!


She’s just been fed! ....and it’s in pouches so she doesn’t need a tin opener.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> She’s just been fed! ....and it’s in pouches so she doesn’t need a tin opener.


Scissors then, she's still hungry.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jan 2021)

Well said elsewhere @Mo1959 I've been itching to say it for weeks and weeks.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> They're talking about Beavers on Winter watch


There hasn't been any fopars yet when talking about Gillians --------


----------



## postman (26 Jan 2021)

Going to a funeral tomorrow.I have been offered a seat inside.18 inside 12 outside or the other way round.Must be because of my age.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2021)

There are beavers on the river Dovey apparently.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There are beavers on the river Dovey apparently.


We've got Beavers in Devon, down near Otterton and up on Exmoor.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh God! Don't mention these people. I have wasted hours with the HMRC today. I'm owed £431 after my pension provider deducted tax. I understand why, no problem with this.
> 
> I have a self-assessment account which I can access via Government Gateway. I can log in there either with my Gateway ID or via the Experian ID service.........
> 
> ...


I can sympathise. After she retired, Mrs @BoldonLad had two years of hell with HMRC. It came to a head when, on the same day, 4 different notices of coding arrived in the post, along with a demand for approximately £2000 in supposedly unpaid tax. At this point, I involved our MP, giving him copies of two years of correspondence and my calculations of what I thought was the real position. About a month later, she received a cheque for approximately £1000, which HMRC owed her.

They (HMRC) are abysmal.

Clearly, no lessons were learned.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2021)

Well I'm finishing the day as I started, in bed on Cycle Chat on my tablet, I've watched a wildlife programme and two episodes of Star Trek discovery tonight, its weird watching Spock being played by a different actor. The weather has changed to wet and warm, still plenty of slush about though.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well said elsewhere @Mo1959 I've been itching to say it for weeks and weeks.


Takes me back to working with people who were totally self obsessed and thought everyone else should sort out their problems and make no effort themselves! 

Marcella was good. A bit brutal in bits though. 

Suppose it’s bed time.


----------



## 12boy (27 Jan 2021)

Enjoyed my walk to the library and back. It's a little over 6 miles round trip and I vwas able to stroll along fairly well and did the miles in 21 minutes a mile. This is my 4th day walking and I feel am getting back into the groove. Listened to reggae and Motown my Ipod while trudging along, which I enjoyed as well. 
The pic is the little valley I live near, looking south to Casper Mountain. We still have a liitle snow.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Enjoyed my walk to the library and back. It's a little* over 6 miles round trip* and I vwas able to stroll along fairly well and *did the miles in 21 minutes a mile. *This is my 4th day walking and I feel am getting back into the groove. Listened to reggae and Motown my Ipod while trudging along, which I enjoyed as well.
> The pic is the little valley I live near, looking south to Casper Mountain. We still have a liitle snow.
> View attachment 570743


That's only just over Naismith's Rule, good going.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Jan 2021)

OK - have finished Torchwood

then the Christmas Dr who


which raises the question of clara oswald - who I kinda missed


so I as half way through those bits


probably time for bed

bike ride tomorrow - assuming the Met Office has not changed its mind


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2021)

Morning. Looks a bit slushy out with last night's sleety snow still lying. Not sure whether to walk or jog. Today's excitement is blue bin day.


----------



## Drago (27 Jan 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I saw the trailer and had a little chuckle!
> 
> Going to watch Marcella at 9.
> 
> God knows what Molly is up to. She’s opened a drawer in the kitchen and stuff is getting rattled about.


May have told this before but years ago a group of us went to Chester zoo. Among us was a young woman who's surname was Beaver. A lovely 'girl'.......in her 30s at the time.......but very naive.
We were all looking around the gift shop type place when she saw a T shirt with the logo "I enjoy beaver diving".
She was all for buying it but one person was brave enough to explain things to her


----------



## rustybolts (27 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> May have told this before but years ago a group of us went to Chester zoo. Among us was a young woman who's surname was Beaver. A lovely 'girl'.......in her 30s at the time.......but very naive.
> We were all looking around the gift shop type place when she saw a T shirt with the logo "I enjoy beaver diving".
> She was all for buying it but one person was brave enough to explain things to her


The "relicts of auld dacency " or as the english would say ..a well bred young lady of discerning taste .


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2021)

Good morning to one and all.
Why is it so BLACK outside ???? Dark, yes, I get that but it is just black.
Re Covid......on the local news it said the numbers in Liverpool had DOUBLED over the weekend......that is scary.
I am due at the opticians in town at 0900. 2 things.........
1. Get the aunties (lost) specs replaced.
2. I got new specs a couple of months ago. The left lens keeps popping out. The 'screw' keeps coming loose and it is sooooo tiny I struggle to get the screw driver in the slot. Expensive they were and just IMO not up to standard.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jan 2021)

Good morning peeps.
It's misty but not cold outside. 

The highlight of the day will be a bike ride to the market to get some Seville oranges for marmalade making. I've not tried making it before but I want to give it a go. 

Dog walking across the muddy fields now that the snow has gone.

Another busy day in paradise beckons


----------



## Drago (27 Jan 2021)

Leg workout done. Just relaxing with a Clooney's while my legs stop trembling.

Its quite foggy here. If it doesnt clear moderstely quickly therell be no ride for me. I can't delay the ride too late in the morning as I need to be back to collect Mini D from skool.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, dark and misty this morning, I really should stretch my legs this morning but my mojo is still awol.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, very misty here too. About 1 degrees, forecast high of 3. The snow is gradually starting to recede.


----------



## GM (27 Jan 2021)

Morning all...It was dark and wet when I got up at 7 to empty the dog, back in bed now with mug tea. Sudoku and codeword done, a walk and a bit of TV catch up later.
Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good Morning All, very misty here too. About 1 degrees, forecast high of 3. The snow is gradually starting to recede.


According to the app we are at 7° which, compared to -2° at this time yesterday is rediculous


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2021)

The crime drama The Bay is on tonight at 9. I see it's the second episode so must have missed it last week. Anyone watched it?


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jan 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A heady 10 degrees down here on the coast, with the rain holding off until noon.
I’m heading out for my first run in what seems ages. Pension day today too. I don’t think I can contain my excitement 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2021)

Morning crappy hampers. We are back to warmer and very very moist here. The most is so bad that I can't see the top of my drive about or the hills 

7 deg and feels like 7 apparently. Rain is forecast as well for us. Abothee day of slobbing in store. I am beginning to feel like a sloth 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Wednesday? 
Had a phone call from our best mates in Minehead last night which cheered us up. They seem to be settling in well and exploring their new environs. Can't wait to meet up again.
As for today? Dunno. Suppose we'll have a walk, take doggie out, watch a film etc.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2021)

Yuck


----------



## Paulus (27 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The crime drama The Bay is on tonight at 9. I see it's the second episode so must have missed it last week. Anyone watched it?


It started of well, follows on from the last series.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> It started of well, follows on from the last series.


Damned if I can remember if I watched the last one or not. I just found a small clip and it does seem familiar. The joys of getting older.....you can watch things again because you can't remember them!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The crime drama The Bay is on tonight at 9. I see it's the second episode so must have missed it last week. Anyone watched it?


Yep. Setting up to be every bit as the first series.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2021)

Morning all. Very foggy here and then we are forecast for 48 hours of rain and snow.

I plan to investigate and solve the issue I have with inflating my tubeless tyres. I know the solution is gumming up the valve and valve core, it's how to prevent this I'm struggling with.

Done my bit on the new Brexit thread. I'll stay home now.

I'll have a walk this afternoon. Beyond this I have nothing whatsoever to do and I'm not very happy about that.


----------



## Drago (27 Jan 2021)

No, don't watch crime dramas. I get all tetchy at the inaccuracies.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> No, don't watch crime dramas. I get all tetchy at the inaccuracies.


Understandable. Watching medical based drama in this house is only marginally better than sticking pins in one's eyes.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2021)

Well just watched the first of the last series, and it still seems familiar but can't remember what happened so I'd be as well to watch it again.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> According to the app we are at 7° which, compared to -2° at this time yesterday is rediculous


T'is a sign of prolonged bad weather on the way.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jan 2021)

Bonjour copains et copines. Got up at 9 which is standard these days, Molly walked and cleaned as it is very wet out there so wiping her paws when we get in to save carpets.
I must say I am missing my bikes although I would not ride here due to state of the roads in winter. I believe there is a cycle path called the Tarka trail not far from here so I will do that in the summer. 
Does anyone watch Ben Boggle ( not sure of his name) Life in the wild series? I find it quite interesting. The one I watched last night was in Scotland.
@Drago , I thought all schools were closed at the moment?
Keep safe all of you.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Does anyone watch Ben Boggle ( not sure of his name)


Fogle? The other sounds more like something you would pick out of your nose.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> No, don't watch crime dramas. I get all tetchy at the inaccuracies.


Me too.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jan 2021)

Morning sorry I've just got up a short day cometh


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour copains et copines. Got up at 9 which is standard these days, Molly walked and cleaned as it is very wet out there so wiping her paws when we get in to save carpets.
> I must say I am missing my bikes although I would not ride here due to state of the roads in winter. I believe there is a cycle path called the Tarka trail not far from here so I will do that in the summer.
> Does anyone watch Ben Boggle ( not sure of his name) Life in the wild series? I find it quite interesting. The one I watched last night was in Scotland.
> @Drago , I thought all schools were closed at the moment?
> Keep safe all of you.


He's one of the ones to blame for "I'm a celebrity, let me out of here" and similar. Remember "Castaway", set on a Scottish island?

That were daddy of them.

And watch out for the train track, on the Tarka Trail.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2021)

Mug of coffee made and going to do a jigsaw on the computer.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Fogle? The other sounds more like something you would pick out of your nose.


You're thinking of Fungus...


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning sorry I've just got up a short day cometh


Whose delivering, it may never arrive!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Understandable. Watching medical based drama in this house is only marginally better than sticking pins in one's eyes.


Mo used to watch those prison dramas but stopped as the officers were no were were as violent as she was


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> No, don't watch crime dramas. I get all tetchy at the inaccuracies.


I annoy Mrs JK by pointing out gaffs in period dramas . An example a railway station scene set in the 1930’s train is hauled by a 1950’s British Railways locomotive or an episode of Foyles war with a Routemaster bus not introduced till the late 1950’s . Honestly I AM NOT a trainspotter.
My tip for PaulSB , when I’m in the velo cave dealing with bike maintenance issues that could prove challenging. I play Verdi or Puccini very loudly that way the neighbours can’t hear my steady stream of expletives. I find Italian opera calming, Wagner Would just wind me even more.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2021)

Watch out for the sparks flying.......I am about to post a question on the general thread......hope it doesn't get me banned


----------



## pawl (27 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Mug of coffee made and going to do a jigsaw on the computer.




Won’t it fall off when you get to the edges


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mo used to watch those prison dramas but stopped as the officers were no were were as violent as she was


Well it’s been nice knowing you Dave7 , where do we send the flowers.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Mug of coffee made and going to do a jigsaw on the computer.


Where can I find these? Will be desperate for something to do by 3.00pm.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Mug of coffee made and going to do a jigsaw on the computer.


I do two of them every day on the computer.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> I do two of them every day on the computer.


Very enjoyable. Love the satisfying little click when you get the piece in the correct position.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Where can I find these? Will be desperate for something to do by 3.00pm.


This one is called Jigsaws Galore and I presume I got it on Apple's store.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mo used to watch those prison dramas but stopped as the officers were no were were as violent as she was


I was browsing the gender thingy thread and was just remembering one night's night shift on remand. I was doing the round of observation checks on women that were on obs for whatever reason. Checking one room and the occupant had her feet sticking out of the bed and they were massive. Got back to the desk and made comment to the other officer who laughed and said she used to be a man. 

All joking aside, it did cause some problems at times.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Where can I find these? Will be desperate for something to do by 3.00pm.


The one I do is called Jigsaw Puzzle Epic and you can choose the number of pieces and rotation if you want.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2021)

So as not to divert @Dave7 thread I'll just pop this in here. From '76-78 I shared a house with three gay women. In the 70s that was quite a thing. I was 22-24.

We had some fantastic times and I learned a lot. I still remember some nights to this day. No smut please.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So as not to divert @Dave7 thread I'll just pop this in here. From '76-78 I shared a house with three gay women. In the 70s that was quite a thing. I was 22-24.
> 
> We had some fantastic times and I learned a lot. I still remember some nights to this day. No smut please.


I worked with a lot. Girls that moved in next door last year are a same sex couple too as are Maddy and Gemma along the road. I never really give it a second thought these days.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I worked with a lot. Girls that moved in next door last year are a same sex couple too as are Maddy and Gemma along the road. I never really give it a second thought these days.


No I wouldn't give it two thoughts and haven't throughout my life. It was a really interesting time and these women were pretty radical. Taught me a lot which frankly as a young male I needed to learn.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2021)

I have been tidying up/cleaning getting things hidden away from (you know who) to throw away when he goes for a walk.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jan 2021)

Back from a couple of hours on the studded mtb, decided to chance my luck with the local reservoirs. These are usually mobbed but thanks to the ice underfoot and damp and murky 2 degree air today I hardly saw a soul. My studs work fine on smooth hard ice, even with water on top. Hard rutted ice is tricky but soft ice is the worst, there was quite a bit of this today and the bike was snaking around all over the place. Had to resort to walking a few times. But fun to be out.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're thinking of Fungus...


Bogey is the word you are looking for.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been tidying up/cleaning getting things hidden away from (you know who) to throw away when he goes for a walk.


So he can actually walk then ?


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I worked with a lot.* Girls* that moved in next door last year are a same sex couple too as are Maddy and Gemma along the road. I never really give it a second thought these days.



Oh dear @Mo1959 , you obviously have not been following the "words that annoy me for no reason" thread, you will annoy the aubergine farmer (aka Mudsticks), using the word "girls" to refer to adult women. It is OK, I will not "drop you in it"


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So he can actually walk then ?




He can. He learnt how to some time ago.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jan 2021)

Overcast but dryish and not cold at 5C so after shopping where I always feel as if i have been conned in the coop out on the trike. 
A bit misty, I think atmospheric is the word to describe conditions at lower levels but as I climbed higher above the loch the fog was getting thicker so turned the lights on back and front. Not really wet and still a lot of ice on the road edges and on the loch surface. At lower levels heard a kind of whistling noise and a shelduck took off just beside me on the water. The only buzzard today was sitting on a streetlamp just as I was leaving the town.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Watch out for the sparks flying.......I am about to post a question on the general thread......hope it doesn't get me banned


Someone seems to have lit the touchpaper


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Oh dear @Mo1959 , you obviously have not been following the "words that annoy me for no reason" thread, you will annoy the aubergine farmer (aka Mudsticks), using the word "girls" to refer to adult women. It is OK, I will not "drop you in it"


They’re younger than me so they’re girls.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> They’re younger than me so they’re girls.



My walking/drinking (well, more drinking than walking, to be honest) buddies are average age 71, and, all but one are younger than me, Mrs @BoldonLad refers to us collectively as "the boys", although, come to think of it, that may because of our behaviour?


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jan 2021)

I've been out on my trike ....first time this year


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2021)

Still misty here. It's cleared slightly but I still can't see the hills


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I read the first 2 chapters of my Times cryptic crossword guide, and then switched to the book containing 200 Times cryptic crosswords. I set about cryptic crossword puzzle #1 and to my amazement, after only 30 minutes of study those first 2 chapters of the guide had enabled me to solve...
> 
> ... 0, zero, zilch, nought clues!
> 
> I had better carry on with the tutorial guide...


I read more of the guide. Blimey, some of those cryptic clues are _mega_-cryptic! Kind of example: a clue which requires you to spot an unusual usage of a word and find a synonym for it by taking alternate odd letters from a phrase and rearranging them! 

I decided that I would look at puzzle #1 for as long as it took for me to solve one clue. It took me a _LONGGGGGGG_ time to spot the one below... 

"_Alert goalkeeper may dive thus_" (2,3,4)



PaulSB said:


> So as not to divert @Dave7 thread I'll just pop this in here. From '76-78 I shared a house with three gay women. In the 70s that was quite a thing. I was 22-24.


A lad I worked with shared a house at university with several (straight) female students. He mentioned them often and told me that he really liked them. He was going to have a reunion drink with those uni mates and asked if I'd like to join them. The women turned up and then one of his male pals. We had a jolly evening, and then it was time for the women to go off and catch their train home. My colleague stood up and gave each of them an affectionate hug and a kiss on the cheek. Eventually his male pal had to leave. My workmate leapt to his feet, got his mate in a very close hug, and gave him a passionate kiss. I'd had quite a lot to drink so my brain wasn't exactly working at full speed...

Colleague: "_Oh, so that's my little secret finally out in the open then!_"

Me: "_Sorry?_"

Colleague: "_Did you notice what just happened?_"

Me: "_You said goodbye to your friends..._"

Me: "_... affectionately..._"

Me: "_... especially John..._"

Colleague: "_So...?_" 

Me: "_Er............._" 

[My drunken brain whirred round trying to make sense of this information.]

Me: "_So... How come you never fancied any of those women? They are very attractive._" 

My colleague smiled, shook his head slowly from side to side, and looked up in mock disbelief.

Me: "_So, er..._"

Me: "_OH! Flipping heck, you're GAY!!!_"

Colleague: "_God, Col, for an intelligent guy you can be really slow-witted sometimes!_"


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I read more of the guide. Blimey, some of those cryptic clues are _mega_-cryptic! Kind of example: a clue which requires you to spot an unusual usage of a word and find a synonym for it by taking alternate odd letters from a phrase and rearranging them!
> 
> I decided that I would look at puzzle #1 for as long as it took for me to solve one clue. It took me a _LONGGGGGGG_ time to spot the one below...
> 
> "_Alert goalkeeper may dive thus_" (2,3,4)



Have you no consideration! You give us the clue, and not the answer, I will be wondering all day now, if I got it right!


----------



## gavroche (27 Jan 2021)

I am soooo bored, nothing to do.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> I am soooo bored, nothing to do.


I can never understand anybody who has an internet connection saying that! 

Learn another language. Watch/make movies. Listen to/make music. Read/write books. Play/write games. Study maps to plan future holidays/walks/bike rides... 

And hundreds of other things. 10 lifetimes would not be enough to do all the interesting things that you could do...


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been tidying up/cleaning getting things hidden away from (you know who) to throw away when he goes for a walk.


I'd be careful in what you throw away. Some I knew used to hide money in what looked like a piece of waste wood. It had over a IR£1000 in it when thrown on the fire. His thought was no-one would want to pinch a piece of wood.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Bogey is the word you are looking for.


Fungus


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Have you no consideration! You give us the clue, and not the answer, I will be wondering all day now, if I got it right!


Your wish is my command!


Spoiler



On the ball


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> I am soooo bored, nothing to do.


Learn to ride a uni cycle, online.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LGkqkYkO83c


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been out on my trike ....first time this year


Anywhere!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'd be careful in what you throw away. Some I knew used to hide money in what looked like a piece of waste wood. It had over a IR£1000 in it when thrown on the fire. His thought was no-one would want to pinch a piece of wood.


I knew someone years ago who bought a big chunk of cannabis resin. He had a few late night drinks and spliffs with his girlfriend and then they retired to bed. The girlfriend got up before him and decided to tidy up the detritus of the night before. She got a good open fire going and emptied the ashtrays into it. The contents of the ashtrays included the dope which had been placed in an ashtray for safe-keeping***!





*** It probably seemed like a good idea to a stoned ex-hippy!


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Oh dear @Mo1959 , you obviously have not been following the "words that annoy me for no reason" thread, you will annoy the aubergine farmer (aka Mudsticks), using the word "girls" to refer to adult women. It is OK, I will not "drop you in it"



I thought she got annoyed at everything.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Fungus
> View attachment 570807


New one to me. Never heard of him before.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been tidying up/cleaning getting things hidden away from (you know who) to throw away when he goes for a walk.


I've stayed in today just in case Mrs P is in a similar frame of mind!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I thought she got annoyed at everything.


She does.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2021)

We are having fish and chips tonight. Someone in Mach does it from a van and goes round on Wednesday evening's. My daughter is going to get it for me. Can't remember the last time we had fish and chips.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I worked with a lot. *Girls *that moved in next door last year are a same sex couple too as are Maddy and Gemma along the road. I never really give it a second thought these days.



Oh this is such a difficult one for men! Many of my friends are female, my best friend is a woman, and aside from this I am very conscious that using the wrong word can be offensive to women in general. I've noticed the women I ride with will often refer to "the girls" and it is quite acceptable when it is one of them using the phrase. From a man???? We're talking looks like a dagger! I did once ask all the women I ride with how they prefer to be referred to - woman, female or lady. I simply wanted to get it right!!

I'm advised by the women I know some of them don't care if they know the individual means no offence but as a general rule they would all prefer to be referred to as "woman" or "women." As one put it when did you ever speak of a male rider so why on earth would you speak of a female rider? Yep, makes sense.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I thought she got annoyed at everything.



This has more than a grain of truth in it


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2021)

I've collected the Cannondale I bought, looks very nice hung up with the rest. Just need to swap the pedals from the Dolan.  Also been to the LBS to pick up a couple of new valve cores and a spare core extractor - I like to keep one at home and one in my saddlebag.  I've spent a frustrating time trying to pair my Wahoo blue SC sensor with the Wahoo Fitness app.** Everything fails so I'm waiting for me instructions from Wahoo Support. 

** it pairs perfectly with the Wahoo Elemnt cycle computer but not with the Fitness app which is for turbo use. I don't have a turbo but my feeling is if it won't pair with this app there must be an underlying problem.

Other than this I've done bugger all.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Oh dear @Mo1959 , you obviously have not been following the "words that annoy me for no reason" thread, you will annoy the aubergine farmer (aka Mudsticks), using the word "girls" to refer to adult women. It is OK, I will not "drop you in it"


TBF there is not much that doesn't annoy her


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2021)

I've managed to get out for a bimble this afternoon, forced myself out the door. I've been out to Ashby Parva by the scenic route and rode 41 miles. It turned out to be a most enjoyable afternoons cycling. I've recently changed the gearing on my fixed, I was running a 44 x 17 68 inch gear and whilst it was pleasant on the flat and good on the downhills I was slow on the climbs and into headwinds, so I changed it to a 42 x 17 65 inch gear and rode that for the first time today, its a bit spinney on the flat and on the downhills but a lot easier on the climbs and when dealing with headwinds, spinning rather than pushing is a lot easier on my back as well. For todays ride I stayed main road, out through Shilton and Wolvey then right and past the Axe And Compass, picked up the Fosse Way, crossed the A5 and into Ullesthorpe, I turned left in the village then did a loop through Ashby Parva and Leire then through Claybrook Magna and back on the route out to retrace my wheel tracks back into Coventry. So thats a decent afternoon out pedaling, if I can find time to get more like that in I might even find my missing mojo.


----------



## 12boy (27 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's only just over Naismith's Rule, good going.
> 
> Not good at basic arithmetic, me. But, thanks for this bit of knowledge. So, 6.11 miles with 359 feet of elevation means I can take 11 minutes of the trip, which would yield an average speed of 19 minute miles? I am assuming the extra time allowed for the elevation holds true no matter how long the trip. is that correct?
> And how about downhill? Do you add time equivalently for a loss in elevation? if so, in my case it would be a wash, since I went down to the low point before climbing back up.
> ...


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2021)

Don't tell anyone but......
Our daughter called around this afternoon and stayed 2 hours .
She had shopped online and bought us some goodies....as in food and washing powder.
Sat in the conservatory, 3 metres apart. Hope that is ok.
We are becoming rebellious. Yesterday was fish n chips in the park......today meeting our daughter


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Don't tell anyone but......
> Our daughter called around this afternoon and stayed 2 hours .
> She had shopped online and bought us some goodies....as in food and washing powder.
> Sat in the conservatory, 3 metres apart. Hope that is ok.
> We are becoming rebellious. Yesterday was fish n chips in the park......today meeting our daughter



My stepson was with us most of Friday, he was having work done on his car at a place not far from here so he came to see us rather than go home to the other side of the city.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2021)

On our home front I've been talking to my Good Lady on the phone today, she sounds a bit more cheerful than she did when she went in. I've also had a long conversation with the hospital, before she can come home I need to organise a bed downstairs for her, so one of our two seater settee's has got to go and I need to reorganize the lounge, fortunately we have plenty of space, its just a case of freeing some of it up.


----------



## 12boy (27 Jan 2021)

Mudsticks does have her opinions and that is what I like about her. Much like the other women on this forum. In my twenties I quit martial arts and joined a dance company which was composed of women who'd been dancing since they were children. I sucked at this and found it very difficult, but also rewarding in terms of developing balance, stretch, and rhythm. qualities I soon learned I was grossly deficient in. There were usually a couple of men in the studio vs about 30 women and they soon regarded me as a piece of furniture and spoke very freely in front of me which was sometimes embarrassing to listen to. Much franker than I found men in their assessment of the opposite sex. Being naive, I had believed women to be more gentle and nicer than men, but these women were competing for roles in dance performances, and they were aggressive and sometimes downright malicious with each other. There was a definite hierarchy there, largely based on dancing ability and good looks. I learned a lot from the 3-4 years I was with the company.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh this is such a difficult one for men! Many of my friends are female, my best friend is a woman, and aside from this I am very conscious that using the wrong word can be offensive to women in general. I've noticed the women I ride with will often refer to "the girls" and it is quite acceptable when it is one of them using the phrase. From a man???? We're talking looks like a dagger! I did once ask all the women I ride with how they prefer to be referred to - woman, female or lady. I simply wanted to get it right!!
> 
> I'm advised by the women I know some of them don't care if they know the individual means no offence but as a general rule they would all prefer to be referred to as "woman" or "women." As one put it when did you ever speak of a male rider so why on earth would you speak of a female rider? Yep, makes sense.



I've heard both males and females, usually younger people address mixed gender groups using the collective term "guys" . It seems to be becoming a bit gender neutral but that's just my perception. " Folks " seems a neutral general form of address too. I've read that Sweden have added a gender neutral pronoun to the language, with Hon = female, Han = male and Hen = non gender specific. Not sure if this would work in Scotland, I've watched loads of Rab C and I'm sure "hen" refers to females.


----------



## monkers (27 Jan 2021)

Hi all.

A quick update. Mum's funeral is next Wednesday. We've been told that the queue is such that the service will be kept very short, that there can be no more that 15 people at the service, there is to be no hanging around after the service. There can be no wake. I feel pretty bad about this, I wasn't able to be with her at the end, don't feel able to giver her a decent send off, not able to meet with more than the immediate family. Not the best of times, what with the present national picture, the gloomy weather, political climate, etc.

At least I now have my bike fully fettled so that it rides better than any time since the day I bought it. I really like my bike; it looks purposeful rather than pretty, and I've spent too much time looking at bike porn, making me think that I might need to treat myself in the spring. I might do a self-build to avoid the troubles I've had while relying on others. We'll see.

Take excellent care all, really hope everybody is well. xx


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've heard both males and females, usually younger people address mixed gender groups using the collective term "guys" . It seems to be becoming a bit gender neutral but that's just my perception. " Folks " seems a neutral general form of address too. I've read that Sweden have added a gender neutral pronoun to the language, with Hon = female, Han = male and Hen = non gender specific. Not sure if this would work in Scotland, I've watched loads of Rab C and I'm sure "hen" refers to females.


Yes, I agree "guys" has become gender neutral.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2021)

Back on the subject of cryptic crosswords...

I was thinking that the clue I solved (see above) was a lot more obvious than the others, which I am still currently stuck on. I have noticed this kind of thing before and assumed that the puzzle setter had run out of ideas or just found it tricky to think up something clever for the last space in the puzzle. My puzzle guide points out that it is in fact a common thing to do. There isn't much point in a puzzle which is so hard that virtually nobody can solve it, so the setter sneaks in a few easier clues. If you spot them, you solve those first and that should give you several extra clues in the form of known letters for other answers crossing the ones that you have solved.

There are 202 puzzles in _The Times Big Book of Cryptic Crossword Puzzles, Volume #1_. I'm going to try to get to the standard required to solve puzzle #1, and then try to live long enough to solve #2 - #202! 

Time to study more of the guide, then try to solve another couple of clues...



PaulSB said:


> Yes, I agree "guys" has become gender neutral.


I have been thinking about this subject recently... 

I bought a Kindle book explaining how to write a book. I probably won't ever write one, but it is an interesting subject. (I read Stephen King's book '_*On Writing*_', which is part autobiography, part writer's guide. I'd like to read more...)

The Kindle book is '_*Becoming a Writer*_' by Dorothea Brande. It was written by her in 1934 and became a bestseller. Obviously, times were different then and she seems to use exclusively male pronouns. Most reviewers were content with this, given the age of the book, but one critical female reviewer declared...



A critic said:


> ... the worst offense though was her exclusive use of male pronouns. I know: It was written forever ago but she could've made an effort and used a mixed bag of pronouns to ensure inclusion.


Not really very likely in 1934!

But nowadays...? 

I can see why the question is important, but there are traps! I have seen writers declare in their introduction that they will alternate pronoun gender chapter by chapter. Sure enough 'he, his, him' then 'she, her, her'... One problem was that the topics of the male chapters happened to be positive ones, and those of the female chapters more negative. That might lead to the suspicion that it was done deliberately! If turned round the other way, it could still be criticised for the same reason. The other thing is - the constant gender swapping feels odd.

I think it would make a lot of sense to just use gender neutral words all the time. In English, why not just settle on 'they, their, them'?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2021)

Quite possibly a new thread that will lead to handbags at dawn. " No gender we're British ". and we are off for a starter for 20.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Quite possibly a new thread that will lead to handbags at dawn. " No gender we're British ". and we are off for a starter for 20.



You won't need mods for a thread like that, you'll need peace keepers.


----------



## dickyknees (27 Jan 2021)

Temperature up to a balmy 7°C on today’s 50 km bimble with very little wind. 



welsh dragon said:


> We are having fish and chips tonight. Someone in Mach does it from a van and goes round on Wednesday evening's.



When we rode the Lon Las Cymru and stayed in Mach we had very good fish and chips from Hennighans.


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Jan 2021)

dave r hope you are able to rustle up another body to help with the furniture shifting . On the gearing I lowered mine several years ago , currently 47x19 , I checked one of the online gear calculators your 42x17 works out exactly the same .
Mrs JK refers to her close female friends as the girls . As in ( pre Covid) the Girls are coming round for lunch next Tuesday, that’s the Tuesday I go out cycling regardless of the weather.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2021)

dickyknees said:


> Temperature up to a balmy 7°C on today’s 50 km bimble with very little wind.
> 
> 
> 
> When we rode the Lon Las Cymru and stayed in Mach we had very good fish and chips from Hennighans.




Hennigans has been voted the best in Wales for a number of years. Quite often the queues are out the door and down the street.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2021)

The Drs surgery in Mach just phoned my son. They want to arrange for 1 of the rwins to have the vacination for Covid. They didn't mention anything about his brother who has the same condition. They seem to have forgotten all about Jake.

I heard that Mach docs had started to do vacination S for Covid19. I am not confident that they can organise a p*** up In a brewery let alone anything else


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Not good at basic arithmetic, me. But, thanks for this bit of knowledge. So, 6.11 miles with 359 feet of elevation


*Naismith's Rule*
_“Allow 1 hour for every 3 miles forward, plus ½ hour for every 1000 feet of ascent”_
He made no extra allowance for elevation lost.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Hennigans has been voted the best in Wales for a number of years. Quite often the queues are out the door and down the street.



There's a chip shop near Poole Park that has a sign outside " Voted the best Chip Shop in Dorset " The sign has been there for more years than I care to remember. It doesn't specify who voted it the best chip shop, or when. A couple of years ago I finally got to sample their wares, very disappointing, I tried a few and ended up throwing the rest in the bin. Now the chippie on Swanage seafront, that is another matter, an absolute delight, always long queues and wonderful chips and a divine pea fritter. While I'm on the subject of chippies, St Andrews in Portobello is outstandingly good, I don't eat fish, but the fillets of fish are laid out on a bed of ice in a display cabinet as you walk in the door. They have a Pizza oven and the pizzas are made fresh to order 😍


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> He made no extra allowance for elevation lost.


Or surface conditions (scree, peat bogs, rivers and streams to cross...), or weather (deep snow, ice, freezing fog, vicious winds...)!


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Or surface conditions (scree, peat bogs, rivers and streams to cross...), or weather (deep snow, ice, freezing fog, vicious winds...)!


All of which you can have in one afternoon circular walk from Hebden Brige, up to Blake Dean and back via Pole Hill/Redmires Dam,


----------



## GM (27 Jan 2021)

Setting up my questions for tonight's Zoom quiz, can't believe we've been doing them for over seven months.

On the subject of gender, I like the old fashion ones...Geezer, and Her in doors!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> There's a chip shop near Poole Park that has a sign outside " Voted the best Chip Shop in Dorset " The sign has been there for more years than I care to remember. It doesn't specify who voted it the best chip shop, or when. A couple of years ago I finally got to sample their wares, very disappointing, I tried a few and ended up throwing the rest in the bin. Now the chippie on Swanage seafront, that is another matter, an absolute delight, always long queues and wonderful chips and a divine pea fritter. While I'm on the subject of chippies, St Andrews in Portobello is outstandingly good, I don't eat fish, but the fillets of fish are laid out on a bed of ice in a display cabinet as you walk in the door. They have a Pizza oven and the pizzas are made fresh to order 😍


We visited Chester a few years ago. 
A chippy had a similar sign "voted best chip shop in Chester".
Crap.... absolute crap. Like yours most ended up in the bin.
Likewise there is a chippy in Warrington that has a BIG sign claiming it has xyz awards. We tried it just once


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've heard both males and females, usually younger people address mixed gender groups using the collective term "guys" . It seems to be becoming a bit gender neutral but that's just my perception. " Folks " seems a neutral general form of address too. I've read that Sweden have added a gender neutral pronoun to the language, with Hon = female, Han = male and Hen = non gender specific. Not sure if this would work in Scotland, I've watched loads of Rab C and I'm sure "hen" refers to females.


Hen does refer to females. In my diving days when anyone was making an announcement to a mixed group it was to " chaps and chapesses". How on earth do you spell that last term?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2021)

The weather doesn't look good for Scotland tomorrow lots of snow for Mo


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Jan 2021)

On the subject of referring to men and women

Before we were married (only 2 years ago) my wife often referred to me as My Man 

I did ask her how she would feel if I referred to her as My Woman - she promised to visit in me in hospital if I ever did


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2021)

Well that thread is off to a roaring start.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> All of which you can have in one afternoon circular walk from Hebden Brige, up to Blake Dean and back via Pole Hill/Redmires Dam,


I was getting confused there for a minute! I was thinking _THIS _Pole Hill (near Huddersfield)...







And _THIS _Redmires dam (near Sheffield)...






That would be a VERY long, hard walk! 

Then I remembered where you are talking about...






That's more doable. Still a good walk though, and not one for bad weather!


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was getting confused there for a minute! I was thinking _THIS _Pole Hill (near Huddersfield)...
> 
> View attachment 570850
> 
> ...


Been to Back of Behind*, more than once. Pole Hill was a fuel dump for the West Yorkshire police helicopter.


*SW of Blackshaw Head on the third map.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> ..................
> I think it would make a lot of sense to just use gender neutral words all the time. In English, why not just settle on 'they, their, them'?
> ..............



No a bad idea, it might placate the English speaking gender zealots, but, what about those languages in which there is only male and female (eg French, Spanish etc).

I suppose it would solve the unemployment problem, temporarily, eg going through every book in the world, changing he/she to it, etc reprinting them and re-distributing them. 

There are times when being old has definite appeal


----------



## Sterlo (27 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I've managed to get out for a bimble this afternoon, forced myself out the door. I've been out to Ashby Parva by the scenic route and rode 41 miles. It turned out to be a most enjoyable afternoons cycling. I've recently changed the gearing on my fixed, I was running a 44 x 17 68 inch gear and whilst it was pleasant on the flat and good on the downhills I was slow on the climbs and into headwinds, so I changed it to a 42 x 17 65 inch gear and rode that for the first time today, its a bit spinney on the flat and on the downhills but a lot easier on the climbs and when dealing with headwinds, spinning rather than pushing is a lot easier on my back as well. For todays ride I stayed main road, out through Shilton and Wolvey then right and past the Axe And Compass, picked up the Fosse Way, crossed the A5 and into Ullesthorpe, I turned left in the village then did a loop through Ashby Parva and Leire then through Claybrook Magna and back on the route out to retrace my wheel tracks back into Coventry. So thats a decent afternoon out pedaling, if I can find time to get more like that in I might even find my missing mojo.


Sorry, didn't know you'd lost your mojo as well, when did you last see it and what colour is it, I'll keep an eye out for it, it's probably next to mine.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> dave r hope you are able to rustle up another body to help with the furniture shifting . On the gearing I lowered mine several years ago , currently 47x19 , I checked one of the online gear calculators your 42x17 works out exactly the same .
> Mrs JK refers to her close female friends as the girls . As in ( pre Covid) the Girls are coming round for lunch next Tuesday, that’s the Tuesday I go out cycling regardless of the weather.



I once tried a 48 x 19 66 inch gear and couldn't get on with it, I found it slow and hard work, I'm on 165 cranks and I don't think I had enough leverage.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> On the subject of referring to men and women
> 
> Before we were married (only 2 years ago) my wife often referred to me as My Man
> 
> I did ask her how she would feel if I referred to her as My Woman - she promised to visit in me in hospital if I ever did


My wife has been known to refer to me as the cleaner!!! 😭


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2021)

Tonight I cleared the bed in the box room and ended up with two boxes of cuddly toys, I've also got our settee up on the next Door neighbors site free for collection, tomorrow I've got to empty a couple of things then at the weekend I'll call on our son and borrow his muscles for some furniture shifting. 






I'll be sad to see it go.


----------



## derrick (27 Jan 2021)

Had me covid jab today.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2021)

Sat here drinking Hooper's alcoholic Dandelion & Burdock (4%).
Jeez, this is dangerous stuff. Tastes just like pop!


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather doesn't look good for Scotland tomorrow lots of snow for Mo


Not where I am tho' heavy rain is forecast and later we may have light snow with gale force winds for a short while.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

Check the post number!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Check the post number!
> View attachment 570886




See. Dont give me any shite.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

Ghost spotted in snow shower, in graveyard


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Jan 2021)

I have contributed to the gender thread


probably not a good idea

I'll just stay here where it is safe for a while


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I once tried a 48 x 19 66 inch gear and couldn't get on with it, I found it slow and hard work, I'm on 165 cranks and I don't think I had enough leverage.


All my cycling is slow and hard work  . I was on 48 x19 with 170 cranks before swapping to 47 . On gears I’m on 175 cranks . My summer bike has complete Dura ace with 180 cranks .Before you all start muttering show off. It’s over 20 years old 9 speed and I’m the third owner of the bike. Dave I’m concerned where’s Mr Ted going to sit .


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I once tried a 48 x 19 66 inch gear and couldn't get on with it, I found it slow and hard work, I'm on 165 cranks and I don't think I had enough leverage.





Juan Kog said:


> All my cycling is slow and hard work  . I was on 48 x19 with 170 cranks before swapping to 47 . On gears I’m on 175 cranks . My summer bike has complete Dura ace with 180 cranks .Before you all start muttering show off. It’s over 20 years old 9 speed and I’m the third owner of the bike. Dave I’m concerned where’s Mr Ted going to sit .


I've got 52/19 on my singlespeed and 175 mm cranks. I find it just high enough a gear on flat roads. Any lower and it feels too spinny for me. (My preferred cadence is about 90 rpm. I can do 100 rpm for a while but it annoys me. Very short blasts of 120 rpm are all I want to do.)

It is a bit of a high gear for climbing though! 5% is okay but a few hundred metres at 10% is about my limit, and any steeper than that is a walk unless it is short enough to sprint up.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Jan 2021)

I should really learn about gears
Obviously I have had bikes with gears for many decades but I have never needed to know what they are

I just knew I normally pedalled in 8th
7th or even 6th on a hill
9th or even 10th on fast downhill
if it was damn hilly or there was a bad headwind I went to the lower cog on the front gear thingy and did whatever
and if I hit 10th I could do over 30 because a couple of time when I was a teenager I passed cars and looked at their speedo on the way past
(male teenager - what could possibly go wrong????)

anyway - never knew what the gears were because I knew nothing about bike clubs and there was no WWW so I just rode the thing
mostly alone - because I'm me



but recently I wore out my gears on my newish ebike and the LBS replaced the chain and cassette (???) with shimano stuff and now it feels much smoother - but different - maybe I spend more time in 5th rather than 4th like before - but then I 'm going faster - so am I fitter???? (don't tell my wife - she will die laughing and funerals are expensive!!!!!)


when the weather gets warmer and less rainy I will have to look properly at the gears and probably do something extreme like counting the spikey bits

I should also probably drop my normal ebike assist level to the minimum and see what happens - can;t be that bad because I did it in the summer once to drop speed and stay behind a family on a tow path - and left it there for 3 days before I realised when I went up a big steep hill


----------



## Drago (27 Jan 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> All my cycling is slow and hard work  . I was on 48 x19 with 170 cranks before swapping to 47 . On gears I’m on 175 cranks . My summer bike has complete Dura ace with 180 cranks .Before you all start muttering show off. It’s over 20 years old 9 speed and I’m the third owner of the bike. Dave I’m concerned where’s Mr Ted going to sit .



Mr ted can join the spotty dogs on the big settee.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2021)

Square eyes. Just watched the whole first series of The Bay just to get up to date again before starting the new series. I think I had seen it but couldn’t remember much so still enjoyed it.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Square eyes. Just watched the whole first series of The Bay just to get up to date again before starting the new series. I think I had seen it but couldn’t remember much so still enjoyed it.


You're sure you've not seen the "new series" before!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I should really learn about gears
> Obviously I have had bikes with gears for many decades but I have never needed to know what they are
> 
> I just knew I normally pedalled in 8th
> ...



I can promise being in a cycling club is only a marginal help. In fact can be a hindrance as folk assume one has knowledge. I just ride in a gear which doesn't hurt my legs. I always ride on the small ring through winter.

Been there done that - frequently as I usually can't remember. When I get the "is that a 32 on the back?" question I usually say "yes" and have another check when I get home!!!! 🤣

Two good friends and regular ride buddies are hugely interested in their "numbers." It's mind blowing and almost impossible to follow! They know I haven't a clue but still tell me all about it. When they find a new podcast and take a new approach I just take the piss!!!! 🤣

I have a very low HR by comparison to my buddies. Before this winter I got a friendly bollocking over speed and was told everyone was going to ride on HR. OK I said. While this was going on and we rode on their HR I was down to 95-100, if I pushed to my desired 128-130 I dropped them!! Friggin' nightmare. 🤣


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2021)

I've read the gender thread. It's gonna be a goodie. I've learned two new words "micturition" and "cisgender" - I'm looking forward to dropping these in to a conversation!!

I see possibilities. The pensioners are known for the quality of their pee stops. In future I shall refer to these as micturition opportunities.

Foolishly I have commented.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Square eyes. Just watched the whole first series of The Bay just to get up to date again before starting the new series. I think I had seen it but couldn’t remember much so still enjoyed it.


I can do this, it's great. I so frequently fall asleep watching telly I can watch a whole series again without a clue I've seen it before. Magic!!

Though Mrs P doesn't agree 🤣🤣


----------



## Drago (28 Jan 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2021)

Clock watched most of the night and finally got an hour or so in the end. We are in for a cold day with lots of rain and sleet. Joy. I'll head out for a walk soon and that may well be it for the day.


----------



## rustybolts (28 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've read the gender thread. It's gonna be a goodie. I've learned two new words "micturition" and "cisgender" - I'm looking forward to dropping these in to a conversation!!
> 
> I see possibilities. The pensioners are known for the quality of their pee stops. In future I shall refer to these as micturition opportunities.
> 
> Foolishly I have commented.


 Are you taking the p*ss ! ( dont know if I can insert the i some sites are hyper sensitive to certain words )


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Are you taking the p*ss ! ( dont know if I can insert the i some sites are hyper sensitive to certain words )


Moi?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2021)

I think I will stay out of that one. I'll say it here, but I definitely don't agree with women who were born male competing against women who were born female. Going back to the prison problems we had, I can testify to the strength trans women still have! It caused problems sometimes when they kicked off and required moving to another cell. We could use male and female staff to move and relocate them, but they then required strip searched to make sure they had nothing concealed, etc. It then obviously had to be all female staff. If they then kicked off again they could fling some of the smaller/lighter staff around like rag dolls and had no hesitation in doing so, so were quite happy to revert to using their full strength!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2021)

Right, off for a donder in the rain.


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2021)

good morning people, its still dark and I'm still in bed, but I've looked out the window and it looks very wet.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jan 2021)

Good morning peeps.
It's wet and damp and grey outside. 
Looks like another day for the turbo.
Time for another cup of tea.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jan 2021)

Good morning all, wet here too. Forecast to continue all day. High of 3. Snow cover over the garden getting noticeably thinner now.
Just the cleaning to do today.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've read the gender thread. It's gonna be a goodie. I've learned two new words "micturition" and "cisgender" - I'm looking forward to dropping these in to a conversation!!
> 
> I see possibilities. The pensioners are known for the quality of their pee stops. In future I shall refer to these as micturition opportunities.
> 
> Foolishly I have commented.




Stupid boy or shouldn't i call you that, as on another thread there is a debate about what to call women, so I may be on a hiding to nothing with the boy bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

Morning. Cold, wet, her wet and blowing a hoolie as well. I wonder what today has in store. 

I saw some words on THAT thread they used to get round the filters. How nice.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Drago (28 Jan 2021)

Weights done. Arm and shoulder day today.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Stupid boy or shouldn't i call you that, as on another thread there is a debate about what to call women, so I may be on a hiding to nothing with the boy bit.


🤣🤣

Haven't seen the debate about what to call a woman. Like I said earlier I was confused so I asked all my female, lady, woman, opposite sex friends, girls, blah, blah. Basically they said woman. Easy!! 🤣

I do find the whole language thing a total nightmare. I've a friend, woman, who's very committed to this. I get a bollocking for speaking about firemen or policemen. But it's all in good fun, she knows me well.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I should really learn about gears
> Obviously I have had bikes with gears for many decades but I have never needed to know what they are
> 
> I just knew I normally pedalled in 8th
> ...


I struggle on hills (i struggle walking at the moment) so when I bought my bike the 1st thing was to get bigger? gear thingy on the back.
See........like you I am fluent in bike talky stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

I did not make a comment.

I agree with Mo. No way should a trans women be allowed to play against naturally born women. There is a rugby player that does. About 6'6" and around 16 stone. Makes the other players look like kids. They are a serious accident waiting to happen. 

Not keen on toilets being the norm either just because a person identifies as a certain gender.

I wonder how long it will be before someone from the other side decides he/she doesn't like our opinions.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 🤣🤣
> 
> Haven't seen the debate about what to call a woman. Like I said earlier I was confused so I asked all my female, lady, woman, opposite sex friends, girls, blah, blah. Basically they said woman. Easy!! 🤣
> 
> I do find the whole language thing a total nightmare. I've a friend, woman, who's very committed to this. I get a bollocking for speaking about firemen or policemen. But it's all in good fun, she knows me well.


I don't care what I am called. I'm not bothered


----------



## Drago (28 Jan 2021)

I call them chicks and give a cheeky wink. They love it.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Clock watched most of the night and finally got an hour or so in the end. We are in for a cold day with lots of rain and sleet. Joy. I'll head out for a walk soon and that may well be it for the day.


MrsD is doing that a lot. Me......my head hits the pillow and I am gone for 8+ hours.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> I call them chicks and give a cheeky wink. They love it.




Then they slap you.


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Stupid boy or shouldn't i call you that, as on another thread there is a debate about what to call women, so I may be on a hiding to nothing with the boy bit.



Its become a minefield, apparently the word Guys is now gender neutral, but if we get called guys my Good Lady gets annoyed, I'm not a guy she'll say.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

What's all this gender talk about?
There's only 2 in Devon - Boys and Maids.
When I lived in the Black Country, they called a trannie a 'Monumman'.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Mr ted can join the spotty dogs on the big settee.


I wasn’t concerned about Mr Ted ,but I had told the boys and they were worried.





Charlie Chimp and his friend Wally Warthog were very concerned . Sid the shark doesn’t give a rats a........ about anything just sits around with that stupid grin .


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

Good morning peeps.......see, no gender issues there .
Very wet here, rained all night. Garden has lots of standing water, again.
Tidy up day today......how does it all mount up?
Sorry Mo but I had another full nights sleep. TBH I am happy with that but I don't like the fact that I also sleep during the day


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2021)

That was a cold and wet walk but I enjoyed the fresh air and had a couple of chats with people I know on the way.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jan 2021)

morning all, lot of rain last night, but it warm 11c


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't care what I am called. I'm not bothered


That’s fortunate then


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I wasn’t concerned about Mr Ted ,but I had told the boys and they were worried.
> View attachment 570908
> 
> Charlie Chimp and his friend Wally Warthog were very concerned . Sid the shark doesn’t give a rats a........ about anything just sits around with that stupid grin .



Mr Ted now has new friends and appears to be settling in quite nicely.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've read the gender thread. It's gonna be a goodie.
> 
> 
> 
> Foolishly I have commented.


Ouch I can hear my mum‘s warning now “ Don’t go playing with those rough kids who live at the other end of the estate ”


----------



## monkers (28 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I will stay out of that one. I'll say it here, but I definitely don't agree with women who were born male competing against women who were born female. Going back to the prison problems we had, I can testify to the strength trans women still have! It caused problems sometimes when they kicked off and required moving to another cell. We could use male and female staff to move and relocate them, but they then required strip searched to make sure they had nothing concealed, etc. It then obviously had to be all female staff. If they then kicked off again they could fling some of the smaller/lighter staff around like rag dolls and had no hesitation in doing so, so were quite happy to revert to using their full strength!



There are a number of dimensions to your post. Power and weight are closely related. Using the FTP figures from a large sample of men and women cyclists shows that their FTP/kg ratio is broadly similar averaging between 3 and 4 W/kg. This would seem to indicate then that men will tend to have more power due to their tendency to be bigger built. That a larger trans woman was able to throw smaller people around should be of no surprise. No more a surprise than a larger woman might be able to throw a smaller woman around perhaps.

The other problems seem to have a more political dimension. One has to be careful what political points are made in this thread, but I think it well enough documented that certain political decisions concerning the management of prisons and the manner in which they are now funded has led to real concerns from prison staff about the safety of inmates and moreso regarding their own safety.

Undoubtedly Mo, you have experiences that I have not, having not even having visited a prison I wouldn't have much of a scooby, relying as I do on what is available to be read. On that basis, it seems to me that deficiencies in prison management are more due to political decisions that have been made. I suspect that prison services in the USA are rather different to the UK and many stories emanate from there. I have one cousin who is a newly retired GP, she had one patient, a trans woman, who spent time in a women's prison. She had been in the process of gender transition including hormone treatment for a couple of years. Once committed to prison she was denied access to hormone treatment for a period of several months. This denial caused her considerable mental anguish and her physical condition was reverting, along with the previous male sexual drive.

My cousin intervened, found the politics of the situation very difficult to circumnavigate, but eventually succeeded in restarting the hormone regime. Eventually the patient / prisoner became much less troubled in herself and mush less troublesome to others around her. She was released and reached the stage in her journey where she wished to be, culminating with a gender recognition certificate.

There had been a tradition in certain professions that a certain size of person was needed to gain entry. Policemen had to be a certain size in order to be able to tackle criminals for example. In sport too, boxing perhaps being the best example, competitors are sorted by weight as well as gender. Unfortunately the trope is always seeing how an average female boxer would be able to compete against Tyson in the ring, which of course is an illogical argument since the rules would never have permitted this due to weight difference.

When I was a teenager, some fifty years ago, before formal gender transition was a thing, and coincidentally about the time when homosexuality was decriminalised, we had a neighbour who suddenly changed their gender presentation and expression. This person was a well-regarded biology teacher, was dismissed from their job with immediate effect. Naturally there was a fair amount of public interest and some kids were calling out some pretty nasty stuff as she went about her everyday business. My Dad who ordinarily was a very mild and reserved man uncharacteristically became quite her advocate. I guess that instilled my own views, that everyone is entitled to their own life, and entitled to live it in the way that it suits them.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> That’s fortunate then




Watch it you


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning peeps.......see, no gender issues there .


How very dare you! 
I an NOT a 'peep'.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> There are a number of dimensions to your post. Power and weight are closely related. Using the FTP figures from a large sample of men and women cyclists shows that their FTP/kg ratio is broadly similar averaging between 3 and 4 W/kg. This would seem to indicate then that men will tend to have more power due to their tendency to be bigger built. That a larger trans woman was able to throw smaller people around should be of no surprise. No more a surprise than a larger woman might be able to throw a smaller woman around perhaps.
> 
> The other problems seem to have a more political dimension. One has to be careful what political points are made in this thread, but I think it well enough documented that certain political decisions concerning the management of prisons and the manner in which they are now funded has led to real concerns from prison staff about the safety of inmates and moreso regarding their own safety.
> 
> ...


Sorry Monkers.....lost me in the 1st sentence.
You speak too much sense for me


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jan 2021)

Wet and windy this morning and a cold SE blowing. The forecast gales seem to have disappeared overnight as has the snow forecast.
Off to get bloods done this morning but missing out on the B12 as a covid one is forecast soon and you are not supposed to have any other injections for 7 days either side.
Might stop at the coop in passing to look for the things they did not have in stock yesterday.
Exciting times.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> How very dare you!
> I an NOT a 'peep'.


Sorry.
Mr peep to you


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2021)

Coffee and a jigsaw I think. I suppose I should take advantage of such a dismal day to actually do some of that stuff......what's it called again.....oh yes, housework! Been so long I couldn't remember what it was called.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't care what I am called. I'm not bothered


Oooh! Can I go first?? 🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Coffee and a jigsaw I think. I suppose I should take advantage of such a dismal day to actually do some of that stuff......what's it called again.....oh yes, housework! Been so long I couldn't remember what it was called.




You want to be careful doing that stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oooh! Can I go first?? 🤣




To late boyo


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

I am in shock.
I (stupidly) clicked on that transgender thread and was amazed to see that Mudsticks had posted on it. Wonders will never cease


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry.
> Mr peep to you


That's better, me dear.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> That's better, me dear.


Me dear ????
Darling, lovey or even ducky if you don't mind


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2021)

Good day fellow members of the human race - will that do? Covers all possibilities I feel. I have now officially arrived for the day. It rained all night, it's rained all morning and is forecast to carry on raining. So......

Frankly the last two days have been shite. Horrible. All motivation gone. I hadn't just lost my mojo it had moved out and gone to live somewhere else. 🤣

Anyway. Forced myself to do Cardio Class last night and instantly felt better. Up and at 'em this morning. Washing done, dryer drying, tidying commenced, cleaning starts when Mrs P gets out of bed!!!

@dave r hope things are improving for your good lady.


----------



## monkers (28 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Me dear ????
> Darling, lovey or even ducky if you don't mind



I remember many years ago, going to a wedding in Chesterfield, I was quite unprepared to be called 'me duck' by so many people. 
Is it Somerset where the term of friendship is 'me handsome'? It has a certain charm about it I think.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> I remember many years ago, going to a wedding in Chesterfield, I was quite unprepared to be called 'me duck' by so many people.
> Is it Somerset where the term of friendship is 'me handsome'? It has a certain charm about it I think.


After a very sheltered upbringing I moved to Yorkshire as a young man. It took me a while to work out "bugger" was a term of endearment!


----------



## monkers (28 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> After a very sheltered upbringing I moved to Yorkshire as a young man. It took me a while to work out "bugger" was a term of endearment!


It was a thing in Kent too. When I was a kid, all the boys were 'little buggers'.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day fellow members of the human race - will that do? Covers all possibilities I feel. I have now officially arrived for the day. It rained all night, it's rained all morning and is forecast to carry on raining. So......
> 
> Frankly the last two days have been shite. Horrible. All motivation gone. I hadn't just lost my mojo it had moved out and gone to live somewhere else. 🤣
> 
> ...


Excuse me !!!!! I may not be of the human race. How very dare you.
I will check that with Mudsticks and get back to you.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> I remember many years ago, going to a wedding in Chesterfield, I was quite unprepared to be called 'me duck' by so many people.
> Is it Somerset where the term of friendship is 'me handsome'? It has a certain charm about it I think.


Me 'ansome is more a Devon/Cornwall thing, I think.


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day fellow members of the human race - will that do? Covers all possibilities I feel. I have now officially arrived for the day. It rained all night, it's rained all morning and is forecast to carry on raining. So......
> 
> Frankly the last two days have been shite. Horrible. All motivation gone. I hadn't just lost my mojo it had moved out and gone to live somewhere else. 🤣
> 
> ...




I'm feeling better this morning having been out on the bike yesterday, showered and a change of clothes this morning. I spoke to my Good lady this morning and she's feeling better, they are transferring her to Rugby hospital today and are going to work on her mobility.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

Just had a text from the Docs.
Covid injection thingy booked for next Monday at 09.00.
Stomach is flipping TBH as I am still in 2 minds.......but will go for it.
Its the Pfizer one.


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> It was a thing in Kent too. When I was a kid, all the boys were 'little buggers'.



I was brought up on the Kent coast, but I don't remember that, but I haven't been back for years so have probably forgotten it.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I was brought up on the Kent coast, but I don't remember that, but I haven't been back for years so have probably forgotten it.


TBH I think its a horrible phrase.
When you think what it means.....euck


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> I remember many years ago, going to a wedding in Chesterfield, I was quite unprepared to be called 'me duck' by so many people.
> Is it Somerset where the term of friendship is 'me handsome'? It has a certain charm about it I think.



"Moi 'Andsome" is used in Dorset too Monkers. I know this to be a fact as on one occasion I was waiting to board a bus and gestured to an elderly lady to board ahead of me. Her response was " Why thank you, moi ansome "


----------



## gavroche (28 Jan 2021)

Bonjour les amis et amies. Wet and windy today for a change so, to relieve some of the boredom, I might take Molly for a long walk later, in the wet , then dry her when we get back . Exciting stuff isn't it? 
I believe the budget is next week I heard and I expect VAT to go up so there are two things I will need to do before April 5th:
1- Get the cambelt and water pump done on my car ( due every 6 years and the car will be 6 years old then) . Expected cost : £600 so might save a bit on VAT.
2. If I am going to buy my Trek Domane AL2, I will need to do so before April then as it has already gone up by £95.
Do you lot also think that VAT will go up?
Stay safe and enjoy your day.


----------



## GM (28 Jan 2021)

Morning all...Another late night Zooming, woke up this morning with what felt like a massive hang over even though I only had one can of Hazy Jane. A nice long hot shower soon put me back on track.

The exciting thing today is the new washing machine is coming this afternoon, will get it going as soon as possible, we've got a weeks load of laundry to do.

Have a nice day folks (safe to say that)!


----------



## GM (28 Jan 2021)

Still no sign of Screenman yet, hope he's OK!


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> I remember many years ago, going to a wedding in Chesterfield, I was quite unprepared to be called 'me duck' by so many people.
> Is it Somerset where the term of friendship is 'me handsome'? It has a certain charm about it I think.


Some years ago Mrs JK and I called to see the Lincolnshire relies on the return from a holiday in Scotland. (@Mo1959 which I would like to place on record is wonderful country with beautiful scenery and populated by lovely people ) at the end of the first day in Lincolnshire, Mrs JK remarked in 24 hours I have gone from being a Hen to Duck .


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jan 2021)

A belated greetings, I've been fettling the bike we use on the turbo trainer. The app that we are trying out works on phone or iPad. We have a desktop stand that we use for Zoom / facetime calls, it bringds the iPad up to just the right height when placed on top of an Argos catalogue on the coffee table  I've drilled a couple of holes in the base and attached it to the bike where it is in an ideal position.

Both Mrs Tenkay and myself do like the Fulgaz app, video quality is excellent and there are hundreds of rides available. Playing around with the app I see that you can arrange a group ride on any route. It looks a bit like setting up a Zoom meeting, in that you choose a route and specify a date / time for the start and the app generates an access code that you can send to friends so you can all ride together.

Mrs Tenkay has just headed off for a Dentist appointment and I'm about to whip the back of my new MacBook and do some mods.

Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Sterlo (28 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour les amis et amies. Wet and windy today for a change so, to relieve some of the boredom, I might take Molly for a long walk later, in the wet , then dry her when we get back . Exciting stuff isn't it?
> I believe the budget is next week I heard and I expect VAT to go up so there are two things I will need to do before April 5th:
> 1- Get the cambelt and water pump done on my car ( due every 6 years and the car will be 6 years old then) . Expected cost : £600 so might save a bit on VAT.
> 2. If I am going to buy my Trek Domane AL2, I will need to do so before April then as it has already gone up by £95.
> ...


That's my fear/expectation, might go up to 22% and probably put it on more things.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> *Good day fellow members of the human race - will that do? Covers all possibilities I feel.* I have now officially arrived for the day. It rained all night, it's rained all morning and is forecast to carry on raining. So......
> 
> Frankly the last two days have been shite. Horrible. All motivation gone. I hadn't just lost my mojo it had moved out and gone to live somewhere else. 🤣
> 
> ...


Even me!!


----------



## pawl (28 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm feeling better this morning having been out on the bike yesterday, showered and a change of clothes this morning. I spoke to my Good lady this morning and she's feeling better, they are transferring her to Rugby hospital today and are going to work on her mobility.




That is good news.Hope it goes well for your good lady


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jan 2021)

It is cold and wet here today. We managed to snatch a short walk, during a brief lull in the rain.

A bit bored now, so, I have joined in the "Gender thread".....


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jan 2021)

I took one look at the title of the gender thread and put it on ignore, didn’t even read the OP, didn’t need to.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2021)

Crikey - just realised we've spent over £700 on new Barbour jackets this month.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> It is cold and wet here today. We managed to snatch a short walk, during a brief lull in the rain.
> 
> A bit bored now, so, I have joined in the "Gender thread".....


 
If I drift away from the “retirement thread” there are some member on here that think every time I write something they make it out to be “racists” and the post gets deleted, yet others can remark/ slander from the Queen down and nothing is said to them, it either that or the Mods don't like me........Opps where did my post go..........


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Oh dear @Mo1959 , you obviously have not been following the "words that annoy me for no reason" thread, you will annoy the aubergine farmer (aka Mudsticks), using the word "girls" to refer to adult women. It is OK, I will not "drop you in it"


You guys know that this isn't a private room, right? I mean - the rest of us can read it and everything...


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> You guys know that this isn't a private room, right? I mean - the rest of us can read it and everything...



Yes.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes.


Just something to think about when you're gossiping about members that are not part of the thread.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> others can remark/ slander from the Queen down and nothing is said to them


The queen smokes a crack pipe. Sue me.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

Well that's the second twin booked in for his Covid19 jab as well. Alex phoned the doc and booked his and asked about Jake and they booked him in for the same day. So 12th February is their day for the vaccine. Good news


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> The queen smokes a crack pipe. Sue me.




Does she? God I had no idea.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Crikey - just realised we've spent over £700 on new Barbour jackets this month.


"No pockets in a shroud" as one of my good friends used to say...


----------



## monkers (28 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> The queen smokes a crack pipe. Sue me.



Impossible to sue you. You can not defame or slander a dead, mythical, fictional, or non-existent character. Carry on and say what you like about 'the queen', truth or otherwise.

Also not possible to sue you without knowing who you are.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> The queen smokes a crack pipe. Sue me.


 
It would be easier to just ignore you !!!


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It would be easier to just ignore you !!!


Go right ahead.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

I had no idea that other people other were stupid enough to read all the shite we post. Especially from the men on this thread.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I had no idea that other people other were stupid enough to read all the shite we post. Especially from the men on this thread.


They don't have a monopoly.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I had no idea that other people other were stupid enough to read* all the shite we post. Especially from the men *on this thread.



@welsh dragon , I am devastated, I thought you positively revelled in our sparkling chatter.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> They don't have a monopoly.




Clearly.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> @welsh dragon , I am devastated, I thought you positively revelled in our sparkling chatter.




Chatter yes. Sparkling errr......pass


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> Also not possible to sue you without knowing who you are.


It's generally easier than you might think to find someone's identity.


----------



## rustybolts (28 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I had no idea that other people other were stupid enough to read all the shite we post. Especially from the men on this thread.


 Uh ! Emily Pankhurst has a lot to answer for , "get back into the kitchen woman and peeeeeeeeel them spuds or you'll be pickin' bits of a size 16 boot outa yer arsh .. grrrr"


----------



## rustybolts (28 Jan 2021)

(41) East is east - The Fanny - YouTube


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Uh ! Emily Pankhurst has a lot to answer for , "get back into the kitchen woman and peeeeeeeeel them spuds or you'll be pickin' bits of a size 16 boot outa yer arsh .. grrrr"



I can smell something nasty


----------



## rustybolts (28 Jan 2021)

No in all sincerity women will make very successful astronauts , leave the men in the kitchen 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Oee9DQ5xsw


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> They don't have a monopoly.


Well we shoild have.
Come on old farts.....lets dig a tunnel and protest.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> You guys know that this isn't a private room, right? I mean - the rest of us can read it and everything...


But the question is.... why would you want to ??
I am an old git so have an excuse. Do you ?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Been to Back of Behind*, more than once. Pole Hill was a fuel dump for the West Yorkshire police helicopter.
> 
> 
> *SW of Blackshaw Head on the third map.


That's one that I hadn't spotted! When I walk up there, it is usually to *Bride Stones*. (just below the circle on the 3rd map).







The triangle of roads: Eastwood Rd, Kebs Rd/Long Causeway, DaveyLn/Staups Ln is good for hill repeats on the bike away from traffic (after a stiff climb to get up there in the first place!).


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> But the question is.... why would you want to ??
> I am an old git so have an excuse. Do you ?


Let's just say I had a vicarious sensation of burning ears.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> Let's just say I had a vicarious sensation of burning ears.


Vicarious ??? mmm let me look that up and get back to you.
It may take some time though as I struggle to lift my encyclopedia Britannica off the shelf.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Uh ! Emily Pankhurst has a lot to answer for , "get back into the kitchen woman and peeeeeeeeel them spuds or you'll be pickin' bits of a size 16 boot outa yer arsh .. grrrr"


Emily ?


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Emily ?



Well spotted.... do you watch pointless too?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Emily ?


Emmilene Pankhurst.
What do you expect from a typical Manc ?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Uh ! Emily Pankhurst has a lot to answer for , "get back into the kitchen woman and peeeeeeeeel them spuds or you'll be pickin' bits of a size 16 boot outa yer arsh .. grrrr"


Apparently, the Tory government *were working on that* until the backlash caused a change of plan...!


----------



## Paulus (28 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Emmilene Pankhurst.
> What do you expect from a typical Manc ?


Especially as Emmileen Pankhurst was born in Manchester. I would expect better.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Well spotted.... do you watch pointless too?


Yes Pointless followed by House of Games, knowing Emilys from Emmelines an essential life skill for both


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well we shoild have.
> Come on old farts.....lets dig a tunnel and protest.




Your kidding. You can hardly dig yourself out of bed in the morning let alone dig a ruddy great tunnel.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Your kidding.* You can hardly dig yourself out of bed in the morning let alone dig a ruddy great tunnel.*



Well, OK, if you want to be picky... but.... we could TALK a lot about digging a tunnel, couldn't we? .... please


----------



## 12boy (28 Jan 2021)

I, too read some of the gender thread. I was reminded of how unaware I am of these kinds of issues and how out of touch I am with the language they are expressed in.
We will enjoy high winds here for a bit longer, but since they are Chinook winds, temps will go up 7 or 8 C. Think I'll go for a ride today in spite of the wind, but it will only be around the golf course a few times.
Good news, Dave r about Mrs D. Hopefully she will get fixed and be back home with you soon.
Be safe and well...


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Your kidding. You can hardly dig yourself out of bed in the morning let alone dig a ruddy great tunnel.


Well I can cheer you on while you dig .

Anyway, getting up in the morning is not a problem.....I am normally up by 06 30ish. But come 11 00ish the fatigue hits and I am in bed for another 2 hours. Then in bed 22.00ish.
Managed a 1 1/2 - 2 mile walk today which I was pleased with.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jan 2021)

On a serious note... unusual for me...

May I ask if any of you on here have experience of "The Parsley Box", or, similar Ready Meals supplier?

It is not for me personally, myself and Mrs @BoldonLad are. not quite at the stage of "meals on wheels" yet, but, for a relative (Brother-in-law) who we sort of look after, and who, increasingly, is not feeding himself adequately.

Thanks, in advance, for any input.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2021)

Been watching the new series of The Bay. I’ll have a break and watch more this evening after tea. Enjoying it.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> On a serious note... unusual for me...
> 
> May I ask if any of you on here have experience of "The Parsley Box", or, similar Ready Meals supplier?
> 
> ...


I have this one just along the road that I may well use when I reach decrepitude.......if that’s even a word 

https://www.wiltshirefarmfoods.com/


----------



## gavroche (28 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> I, too read some of the gender thread. I was reminded of how unaware I am of these kinds of issues and how out of touch I am with the language they are expressed in.


Don't worry, I am like you and happy that way. She = female and He = male and that's it for me and the way nature intended it to be.


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Don't worry, I am like you and happy that way. She = female and He = male and that's it for me and the way nature intended it to be.



Well said!


----------



## monkers (28 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Don't worry, I am like you and happy that way. She = female and He = male and that's it for me and the way nature intended it to be.



Nature seems to absolutely love diversity; it's mankind that doesn't seem to, and then pretends to know what nature intends.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2021)

I have rushed through my cryptic crossword training guide and set to work on the example puzzles. The first one was pretty easy - a Sun cryptic, which took me 8 minutes to complete. I was feeling pleased with myself until I found videos of someone solving the bigger and vastly more difficult Times cryptics (that I am struggling to solve ANY clues of) in 5 or 6 minutes!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> On a serious note... unusual for me...
> 
> May I ask if any of you on here have experience of "The Parsley Box", or, similar Ready Meals supplier?
> 
> ...




I've see them advertised. Seem like a good idea for some people who might not be good at taking good care of themselves. Quick, easy to store and easy to heat up as well


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Don't worry, I am like you and happy that way. She = female and He = male and that's it for me and the way nature intended it to be.


Does nature have intentions?
That would imply agency.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Jan 2021)

Hello ..........Hello is there any one out there ? I'm hiding in the cupboard under the stairs . Has the nasty scary man gone away yet , it scared me when he started using long words I didn't understand.


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2021)

I've done a bit more driving this afternoon than I've done for a while, when I was talking to my Good Lady this morning she was saying she was running out of clean clothes, so I dropped off a bag of clothes at the door of the ward for her, the hospital is the other side of Rugby to Coventry so it gave me the chance to give the car a run out.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Especially as Emmileen Pankhurst was born in Manchester. I would expect better.


Emmeline Pankhurst born Moss Side


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Emmeline Pankhurst born Moss Side


So she was born on the south side


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> So she was born on the south side


Sloan Street.
Tried to join the Indepent Labour Party, refused membership, and ended up as a member of the Conservative Party.

Arsonist, and militant terrorist.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Emmeline Pankhurst born Moss Side


As I said earlier.....she was a Manc.
Manc = trouble maker


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Emmeline Pankhurst born Moss Side


Don't tell me she was transgender as well.
When did she change her name?


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Emmeline Pankhurst born Moss Side



With a name like “ Moss Side “ it’s no wonder she changed her name 😁


----------



## rustybolts (28 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Don't worry, I am like you and happy that way. She = female and He = male and that's it for me and the way nature intended it to be.



ille illa illud


----------



## 12boy (28 Jan 2021)

Went for my ride, apparently turned off my tracker, stopped for a drink and a whiz turned it back on and went home very slowly. Ave 5.8 mph for 4.5 miles. The wind was stout enough I was in low gear going downhill. Between the slush, ice and the wind It was kinda fun. At the stopping point there was a couple in their 50s, I guess, who managed to drive over a big drift in the parking lot and get high centered and stuck. I helped them get out, the gent said nothing the whole time, but the lady said thanks when we were done. So all in all, got some exercise and enjoyed myself. I had planned to drive to the golf course and do laps around it, but wound riding all the way instead . Doubt I went 10 miles, total. Now it's time to process the med bills.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Went for my ride, apparently turned off my tracker, stopped for a drink and a whiz turned it back on and went home very slowly. Ave 5.8 mph for 4.5 miles. The wind was stout enough I was in low gear going downhill. Between the slush, ice and the wind It was kinda fun. At the stopping point there was a couple in their 50s, I guess, who managed to drive over a big drift in the parking lot and get high centered and stuck. I helped them get out, the gent said nothing the whole time, but the lady said thanks when we were done. So all in all, got some exercise and enjoyed myself. I had planned to drive to the golf course and do laps around it, but wound riding all the way instead . Doubt I went 10 miles, total. Now it's time to process the med bills.


You got out on yer bike at least.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2021)

Cryptic crossword update: The second example puzzle in my cryptic puzzle tutorial book is from the Daily Mail and (understandably!) bigger (15 x 15 squares) and tougher than the (13 x 13 squares) Sun cryptic that I did yesterday. Several of the clues were more interesting.

Here are 3 examples that I have managed to solve so far which you might like to try:

Show off Florida relative (6)... I think that one is easy.


Spoiler: Answer



Flaunt. FL-AUNT.



Knot - resolved in daring cut with middle of sword (7)... A bit harder.


Spoiler: Answer



Gordian. A Gordian knot. Anagram of DARING with middle letter of SW-O-RD



Beat it; English races went ahead in rising gloom (10)... Quite tricky!


Spoiler: Answer



Kettledrum. You play a kettledrum by beating it. Gloom = MURK, rising = KRUM. English abbreviated to E. Races = TT (Isle of Man). Went ahead = LED. So... K-E-TT-LED-RUM



 I am getting better at this!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Cryptic crossword update: The second example puzzle in my cryptic puzzle tutorial book is from the Daily Mail and (understandably!) bigger (15 x 15 squares) and tougher than the (13 x 13 squares) Sun cryptic that I did yesterday. Several of the clues were more interesting.
> 
> Here are 3 examples that I have managed to solve so far which you might like to try:
> 
> ...


The knot has come up on here.


----------



## Sterlo (28 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Cryptic crossword update: The second example puzzle in my cryptic puzzle tutorial book is from the Daily Mail and (understandably!) bigger (15 x 15 squares) and tougher than the (13 x 13 squares) Sun cryptic that I did yesterday. Several of the clues were more interesting.
> 
> Here are 3 examples that I have managed to solve so far which you might like to try:
> 
> ...


I think I'll stick to my crayoning book.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> The knot has come up on here.


Overladen postman! 

I have just solved another one, which made me laugh... Head off chaos at a party of green hue (7)


Spoiler: Answer



Avocado. Chaos = HAVOC, head off = first letter removed = AVOC. A party = A DO. Avocados are green.


----------



## monkers (28 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Overladen postman!
> 
> I have just solved another one, which made me laugh... Head off chaos at a party of green hue (7)
> 
> ...



How about ...

G.S.E.G. (9,4)


----------



## Drago (28 Jan 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2021)

Square eyes again. Finished all of The Bay.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> How about ...
> 
> G.S.E.G. (9,4)




I'll have a go at it... (It isn't a meaningless trick though, is it? Don't want to spend hours trying to solve 4 random letters! )

Incidentally, I just discovered that comedian Dave Gorman sets crosswords for the Independent. I enjoyed this solving session...


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> How about ...
> 
> G.S.E.G. (9,4)


Squadron scramble?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> How about ...
> 
> G.S.E.G. (9,4)


Alternate dots! 

(I'm sure it is actually something else...)


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Square eyes again. Finished all of The Bay.


Change the shape of the screen.


----------



## monkers (28 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'll have a go at it... (It isn't a meaningless trick though, is it? Don't want to spend hours trying to solve 4 random letters! )
> 
> Incidentally, I just discovered that comedian Dave Gorman sets crosswords for the Independent. I enjoyed this solving session...




Not just a wind up - I remember it appearing in the Times (I think) crossword years ago. We used to have a lunchtime crossword corner where I worked and it came up there. I used to compile crosswords at one time, so I do have a rather random selection of clues still in my head!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2021)

Just googled it. Simple when you see it. Lol.


----------



## monkers (28 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Squadron scramble?



The letters are number of letters is (9,4) but you're on the right lines!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> The letters are number of letters is (9,4) but you're on the right lines!


The answer is there, just a little lateral thinking required.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2021)

I've got other things that I want to get on with so I am going to cheat... 

Flipping heck - I saw that one in my tutorial a couple of days ago! 

The extra full stops confused me...


----------



## monkers (28 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've got other things that I want to get on with so I am going to cheat...
> 
> Flipping heck - I saw that one in my tutorial a couple of days ago!
> 
> The extra full stops confused me...




One of my own that your guidebook may not help with as they tend to based on logs of what has been previously published ...

On Parisian Streets the heavies are Backward Bill and Squiffy Simon. (7)


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2021)

Morning. I could hear the rain most of the night so won't be pleasant underfoot. It's getting harder and harder to get myself out the door just now.


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

Its shopping day today. Well, click and collect day.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2021)

Morning. I have been awake since about 4 am listening to the rain and wind. 

Stay safe folks (a non gender statement)


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Square eyes again. Finished all of The Bay.


No spoilers please.👍


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. I have been awake since about 4 am listening to the rain and wind.
> 
> Stay safe folks (a non gender statement)


Epsom salts is good if you have bad wind


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees and virus dodgers. 

It's wet and windy outside.

All the usual groundhog day things to do. 

I finished watching Spiral yesterday, shame there will be no more, an excellent series from across the channel. 

For some reason I had to log in this morning instead of going straight into the forum? Anyone else had to do this?

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

Good day persons of all genders.
Another deep sleep was had but that was aided by a few whiskies while watching Liverpool beat Spurs .
Now.......when the auntie went into hospital (the last time) MrsD took a suitcase full of clothes, including 4 brand new pairs of slacks.
She has just been transferred to respite and 90% of the clothes are missing. 
So........today we have to go to her flat and see what there is.
It is all go


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

BTW.... I made some soup yesterday, very nice.
Carrot, potato, onion, ginger plus some turmeric. Some fresh crusty bread. I pronounce it a success


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2021)

Good morning people.  Crap night, the worst one for a long time, asleep about 11:30 awake about 12:30, drinking tea and reading for about an hour, tried to sleep but couldn't, by 3 I had the munchies, 3:30 in the kitchen making a sandwich, tried to nod off again and eventually did, then awake about 7.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jan 2021)

Good morning all, cold and wet here, much the same as yesterday. Snow almost gone from the garden. 
Supermarket run shortly.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people.  Crap night, the worst one for a long time, asleep about 11:30 awake about 12:30, drinking tea and reading for about an hour, tried to sleep but couldn't, by 3 I had the munchies, 3:30 in the kitchen making a sandwich, tried to nod off again and eventually did, then awake about 7.


Sounds horrible to me.
I know Mo doesn't sleep well.
I wonder how many people % wise suffer from this problem?


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2021)

Morning all 
Blimey.....is it Fish Friday already?! 
Off out for a walk and a bit of shopping in a bit.



ColinJ said:


> Beat it; English races went ahead in rising gloom (10)... Quite tricky!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Answer
> ...


The compiler wants to get his facts right.
The TT races are not English races - they're Manx.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jan 2021)

Good morning fellow reprobates, we have a supermarket delivery scheduled for today, from Waitrose no less 😎
Yesterday’s MacBook fettling was a success and kept me occupied for half an hour, I now have a machine that performs better than the “Pro” model while being completely silent 👍

On a side note, I don’t follow the news on a regular basis, perhaps once or twice a week is enough to keep abreast of the current issues. I also believe that it’s better for people’s mental health not to become immersed in the constant flow of doom and gloom. News sites tend to over dramatise and simplify issues to draw people in and rarely give the full picture.
One site I do follow is “ Ars Technica” the people who write the articles are mostly scientists with expertise in various fields. Beth Mole writes for them, she has a couple of Degrees, Music and Microbiology 😎. She’s done a couple of articles on the virus , factual and non sensational, I’ve just finished her latest which was published today. It can be a bit heavy going, but it is well worth a read.

https://arstechnica.com/science/202...s-what-they-do-and-how-worried-you-should-be/

Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2021)

Good day. Grey, gloomy but quite warm with no rain forecast. I feel like shite after a dreadful sleep. Bed at 10.30, 2.00 woken by Mrs P reading, went to spare room, tea at 3.00, read till 5.00, eventually dozed fitfully during which time someone seems to have attacked me with a baseball bat. 🤣🤣

Otherwise things are great. Meeting a buddy at 10.00 for a 50-60 miler which I am looking forward to.

Did you know wombat poo is square-shaped? Apparently there is one theory the wombat pats it in to shape afterwards. 

Square wombat poo


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Grey, gloomy but quite warm with no rain forecast. I feel like shite after a dreadful sleep. Bed at 10.30, 2.00 woken by Mrs P reading, went to spare room, tea at 3.00, read till 5.00, eventually dozed fitfully during which time someone seems to have attacked me with a baseball bat. 🤣🤣
> 
> Otherwise things are great. Meeting a buddy at 10.00 for a 50-60 miler which I am looking forward to.
> 
> ...




I read about cube shaped Wombat poo yesterday. Who'd have thunk it.


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Jan 2021)

Reading the previous comments its seams a number of us suffer from disrupted sleep . Mine and Mrs Jk’s sleep or lack of is due to Mum , who has memory problems and can be quite active at night. Mrs JK has a heart condition called AF so needs her sleep. I’m up now , while Mrs JK catches up on some sleep. On a positive note hope to get on the road later when SiL comes round to help and keep her mum occupied.
PaulSB I was going to comment on the how much to spend on a bike thread, but I think you have covered everything I was going to say.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Grey, gloomy but quite warm with no rain forecast. I feel like shite after a dreadful sleep. Bed at 10.30, 2.00 woken by Mrs P reading, went to spare room, tea at 3.00, read till 5.00, eventually dozed fitfully during which time someone seems to have attacked me with a baseball bat. 🤣🤣
> 
> Otherwise things are great. Meeting a buddy at 10.00 for a 50-60 miler which I am looking forward to.
> 
> ...


All my poo is square.
Is that not normal ??


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2021)

After the horrible rain and wind last night we have bright sunshine and it's now 7 deg.. It will be nice while it lasts......tonight sleet and snow is expected


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I read about cube shaped Wombat poo yesterday. Who'd have thunk it.


Oddly enough, so did I.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/icTrzUuWlHI


I do like Mitchell & Webb.


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

A word (or rather many words).

I am a gay woman. My partner, like me, is a woman. We've been together for many years. This is not me coming out to you, I've been referring to my partner Danni for some time, and identifying her with her correct pronouns. I was glad of this place, because I was able to
able to come along to this thread on this site without feeling that I needed to conceal that fact about me, or my partner Danni.

We've socialised in LGBT venues, and clubs most of our adult lives. I first met Danni in a gay pub. The human race managed to make some progress over the last couple of decades to the point where we (LGBT folk) felt we had gained acceptance. We have a considerable number of friends who are LGBT, they all identify differently. Those clubs and venues that used to be available to us, are now mostly gone, because actually we didn't need them nearly so much, we could manage to be comfortable in the maintream arena. Though many of us miss those places on one level, there is the acknowledgement that they were disappearing because some progress had been made.

Not enough progress mind you, pupils discovering their teacher is gay is still newsworthy, will become a 'story' and can lead to parents writing to heads, and governors, and education authorities, and local newspapers, and Peirs Morgan, Jeremy Clarkson or any other Trumpwit or gobshite with a high profile.

Trans people have it much worse, I mean much much worse, I mean much, much, much much worse. If you are a trans person, you can't pick up a newspaper, turn on the radio, the television, look at social media platforms like facebook or Twitter without reading something vile said against you or others like you. You can't look anywhere without seeing a reference to you in some way, people sneering or taunting each other (it's only banter!) Trans people after having their own human rights recognised in law nearly twenty years ago, are now the topic of non stop comment, their lives are pored over seemingly every minute of every day. Royals and celebrities can at least garner certain protections because they can benefit from some support from the public, and of course, they have access to money. Trans people can not, they are ordinary folk, who after being given legal rights years ago, are now the focus of public ridicule, attack from politicians, from liberals on the left, and reactionaries on the right.

This place was special to me. I could come to this thread on this site, not read the spite, the hate, the ridicule that was all around everywhere else. This place was Last of the Summer Wine for me, good-hearted retired folk with a common interest. It was a place far away from the racists, homophobes, transphobes and other assorted bigots. I miss that. Now it has become like everywhere else, a place where I read frequent negative references, some spiteful, some intended to be banter, but it isn't, because LGBT are like you, just trying to have a life, hoping to enjoy their time with others without hearing constant references to them being 'other', outside the group.

I watched QI on the TV last night and was reminded of The Jagged Principle. This is the principle that says that if you take a set of averages of human physiological and psychological factors, you can't make one size fit all. Every attempt fails. Imagine a bicycle maker making one size of bicycle ignoring the Jagged Principle, one frame size, one set of components all based on one set of averages, no adjustability. We would easily predict the failure of that company because in a sense, that is a most extreme form of bigotry, where human difference is recognised, but not accommodated. All bicycles will be one size and one colour etc, no deviation. Imagine the chaos of a world where the Jagged Principle was imposed by law. Every design shall be rationalised, there shall be no room for individuality; every person must make themselves average or made to live as if they are, even where clearly they are not.

Bike makers used to make bikes in many sizes. Reading threads in places like these, we see that capitalism is now reducing our choices, bike makers are rationalising their ranges.

Race bikes were classified as the the 'lightweight hillclimb weapon', the 'endurance one', the 'aero one', the 'fast descent one'. They are now rationalising, their marketing departments are now telling us that their remaining model is now 'faster everywhere'. We know this is bullshit. As a result we are sold the idea that we need disc brakes to be faster everywhere, aero tubing to faster everywhere, integrated cockpits to be faster everywhere, stiffer frames to be faster everywhere, higher volume tyres to be faster everywhere. They are cutting down on the number of frame sizes available and removing some adjustability. This is not about improved adaptability, they are selling us their bigotry, and charging us more for it.

One size does not fit all, the Jagged Principle shows us so. We now lament that bikes are going back to being fewer models for specialists, heavier frames, heavier brakes, heavier tyres, and less adjustability. But they charge us more now, for offering us less, less recognition of the Jagged Principle, less accommodation for those whose requirements are a bit more specific, less room for individuality.

While as cyclists we note these changes, we know that we can't be or match pro riders even if we ride the same bikes, we don't have the Watts, the skills, the youth etc. We hope not to be ridiculed as cyclists because we generate less power than the average athlete, because we can't remain in the saddle for 24 hours - no we hope that being a cyclist is enough for us to gain a friendly wave from all other passing cyclists regardless of whom they happen to be. I always understood that is the way the cycling community is, always richly diverse and unconcerned with difference.

That was my impression of coming here. Me, an openly gay woman, here with other because I love cycling, not because of whom I love, there is no interaction of these ideals, they are separate and distinct from each other.

Recently I have been making excuses for my absence. Yes my Mum's passing is a fact, yes I have had to arrange a funeral remotely, yes the funeral is next Wednesday.

The reality is that I've being going away and popping back at intervals because this place is changing. I've been waiting for it to revert, but instead I've come back to see so much shite written by people that I have come to have affection for. Genuine affection at that. And it hurts. Bigotry is no subject for banter. I know each of you regulars to know that you are kind-hearted people. I know this because you have been so kind, when I have been recovering, and when I lost Mum.

So now what is fuelling this frequent referencing of others who happen to be different? The answer I'm sorry to say that it is gullibility. It's the belief driven by the media that trans people have become shrill, screeching harpies who are demanding rights, more rights than others, forcing their rights on others, impinging on the rights of others, being a threat to society.

It's not true. Like the clever marketing of the bigotry of bicycle makers who try to make us believe the are offering us more rather than less, this is the work of a much different kind of bigot; those who believe that all others should fit in with their sense of ideals, rather than they fit in with others, For they are the kingpins, they are ordained by the agency of God, of nature, of science, of any other agency or dogma they are steeped in.

And now this disease (bigotry) is pervading all places. There's nowhere safe for people like me. I don't believe that these same people I have known and loved have suddenly become infected by this disease. I know that to you it seems like banter, but I have to tell you, every time I come here now, my heart sinks a bit further, because each time your banter reminds me of the real bigotry that pervades every other place. It's like there is no escape, and as I write this, I'm actually pulling at my hair.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jan 2021)

Dry but a cold wind and forecast to stay dry for the rest of the day so in an hour or so may try another bit of trike exercise.
Bloods done yesterday and got a nod from the nurse to stay by my phone on Monday as they expect some vaccine but are not giving appointments until it actually arrives. Very wise as it is being organised by NHS Highland who could not organise the proverbial. They have no idea who is on the list either as it seems to be organised somewhere else.
There is a mainland mind set that we live in a little bubble here and never go anywhere off island so we are last in line for vaccine.
I was once asked seriously by a tourist if I had ever been on a train or seen a double decker bus and they also thought a trip to Oban must be a really big event. Did not like to tell them that I had just come up the M6 and M74 overnight from mid Wales but hammed it up a bit to encourage them.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2021)

It's Friday well @Dirk said it was, I may have fish today


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> A word (or rather many words).
> 
> I am a gay woman. My partner, like me, is a woman. We've been together for many years. This is not me coming out to you, I've been referring to my partner Danni for some time, and identifying her with her correct pronouns. I was glad of this place, because I was able to
> able to come along to this thread on this site without feeling that I needed to conceal that fact about me, or my partner Danni.
> ...


I actually thought most of us referenced having friends and colleagues that were gay and being perfectly accepting and not giving it a lot of thought. 

My only discussion on transgender, was referring to the issues it caused in my work place, which it certainly did.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2021)

Oh well. Time for a coffee and a jigsaw puzzle I think. Oh, the excitement!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Grey, gloomy but quite warm with no rain forecast. I feel like shite after a dreadful sleep. Bed at 10.30, 2.00 woken by Mrs P reading, went to spare room, tea at 3.00, read till 5.00, eventually dozed fitfully during which time someone seems to have attacked me with a baseball bat. 🤣🤣
> 
> Otherwise things are great. Meeting a buddy at 10.00 for a 50-60 miler which I am looking forward to.
> 
> ...


Had you the smart watch on at the time?

Take it you were looking for something else when that came up. As opposed to trying to find out why it's square.




Spoiler: Check 2nd week of March



The "baseball bat" used again.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> A word (or rather many words).
> 
> I am a gay woman. My partner, like me, is a woman. We've been together for many years. This is not me coming out to you, I've been referring to my partner Danni for some time, and identifying her with her correct pronouns. I was glad of this place, because I was able to
> able to come along to this thread on this site without feeling that I needed to conceal that fact about me, or my partner Danni.


Please tell me I'm wrong, but that sounds awfully like a flounce to me, with the number of past tenses used. We'd all be genuinely sorry to see you go, I'm sure.
The world has changed completely in most of our lifetimes and a lot of us older folk have difficulty adjusting to the new norms (I know I do).
Inbred conventions can be the hardest things to shake off.
I blame the parents.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> After the horrible rain and wind last night we have bright sunshine and it's now 7 deg.. It will be nice while it lasts......tonight sleet and snow is expected


Wasn't it yourself who only this week said there'd be no more sleet/snow?


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually thought most of us referenced having friends and colleagues that were gay and being perfectly accepting and not giving it a lot of thought.
> 
> My only discussion on transgender, was referring to the issues it caused in my work place, which it certainly did.



Thanks Mo. I did reply to your post in detail, so I won't repeat it. You made two discussions rather that one. One was the very real experience of the presence of powerful trans woman in a women's prison. That is not an experience that I've had and not one that any serving prison officer should face. That they do, I believe is a political failure. As I have come to understand it, there is no absolute or automatic right for a trans woman to be admitted to a woman's prison, rather the decision is supposed to be made on a case-by-case basis.

That there have been cases where trans women have been committed to a women's prison but then denied the hormones that has contributed to their sense of well-being is a decision which, on the face of it to me at least is highly questionnable, and one that is likely to increase risk for serving prison officers. All I ask is that consideration be given to a broader range of facts.

Secondly, you did set our your own position of trans folk in sport. I also replied to that point in some detail. 

I'll ask you to read the last paragraph of my previous post again please. I'm very much not saying that I believe that this thread is full of bigots, but asking people to recognise that the banter is hurtful to me because it reminds me of the bigotry that seems to be everywhere else. Just a few months ago, I could escape to this place from the harshness of most of the rest of social media, but now there are frequent reminders, sufficient to push me away - but I don't want to go. I have no privilege to insist that people remember all others who read these threads - rather my hope is that what I've said is sufficient to remind people that we have a diverse audience here.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't it yourself who only this week said there'd be no more sleet/snow?




The weather people lied to me. Maybe I should sue them


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Please tell me I'm wrong, but that sounds awfully like a flounce to me, with the number me past tenses used. We'd all be genuinely sorry to see you go, I'm sure.
> The world has changed completely in most of our lifetimes and a lot of us older folk have difficulty adjusting to the new norms (I know I do).
> Inbred conventions can be the hardest things to shake off.
> I blame the parents.



It's a plea, rather than a flounce. 

Part of the problem is the the way that the language has evolved. That language has not been developed by those affected but by others with little or no sense of the range of feelings experienced by others - the result is a confusing pile of nonsense that confuses those within the LGBT community let alone those outside of it looking in. Another problem is this recent sense of 'ownership' of words, such as 'marriage', 'lesbian' etc.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> A word (or rather many words).
> 
> I am a gay woman. My partner, like me, is a woman. We've been together for many years. This is not me coming out to you, I've been referring to my partner Danni for some time, and identifying her with her correct pronouns. I was glad of this place, because I was able to
> able to come along to this thread on this site without feeling that I needed to conceal that fact about me, or my partner Danni.
> ...



I've been on this site for over ten years now, it doesn't stand still its constantly changing, some times it gets better, sometimes it gets worse, but if it gets worse it always gets better, I hope that post isn't a flounce, I've always found your posts interesting.


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been on this site for over ten years now, it doesn't stand still its constantly changing, some times it gets better, sometimes it gets worse, but if it gets worse it always gets better, I hope that post isn't a flounce, I've always found your posts interesting.


Thanks Dave. 

Subsequently to when 'it gets worse', I assume that 'it gets better' because somebody says something that proves to be influential. It might sound pompous or 'teachery' of me, but I will hope that my plea will be sufficient to remind people here that they have a diverse audience, and that sensitivity and kindness to others goes a long way.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> There is a mainland mind set that we live in a little bubble here and never go anywhere off island so we are last in line for vaccine.


In fact the slowest rate of vaccination in Scotland and therefore quite possibly of the UK is here in Edinburgh, 4.9%. These figures from the Scotsman yesterday. UK average is 12%.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> A word (or rather many words).
> 
> I am a gay woman. My partner, like me, is a woman. We've been together for many years. This is not me coming out to you, I've been referring to my partner Danni for some time, and identifying her with her correct pronouns. I was glad of this place, because I was able to
> able to come along to this thread on this site without feeling that I needed to conceal that fact about me, or my partner Danni.
> ...


This place is changing because some feel threatened by "something". Best advice I can give is to try and ignore it. Not always possible though.

I've known a few folk(trying to cover all the base's with this word, without causing offence) who've "gone" from one to the other. It's a three year wait to prove you're really committed to it. During which time they had to live a very mixed life, as one called it. What that was like for them I can't say.

I take folk as I find then, choosing to let first impressions be proved correct or incorrect. It comes across as me being cold, or totally stupid depending on who I'm supposed to believe. I've given trust to people who I've been told would rob me blind/do me in/and whatever else. Nine times out of ten that trust hasn't been broken. You take me as you find me. I'm not going to change because one or two people say I should, to meet their standards. If who I am isn't good enough for them, they know what they can do.

I've had to put up with people telling me, what they feel I shouldn't be doing due to epilepsy. I know people who don't want to come near me, in case they catch it. From schooldays to the present day. Some cross the road to avoid catching it, on public transport they'll get up and move as far as possible. I'm open about it, and this scares hell out of some. Visits to the police station because I've been seen "taking drugs" aren't as often now. I still get stopped and asked why I'm carrying them from time to time.

My message to you is don't let others drag you down to their level. At that point they've won. Don't let them win!


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Jan 2021)

I’m a newcomer to the forum and therefore to this thread , I enjoy it here it’s a haven from the angry shouty people on other parts of the forum. We need the forum equivalent of the pointed cough and the steely glare to let us know when our jolly banter is in reality highly offensive. Just my ramblings on the issue.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> A word (or rather many words).
> 
> I am a gay woman. My partner, like me, is a woman. We've been together for many years. This is not me coming out to you, I've been referring to my partner Danni for some time, and identifying her with her correct pronouns. I was glad of this place, because I was able to
> able to come along to this thread on this site without feeling that I needed to conceal that fact about me, or my partner Danni.
> ...


Well said @monkers, wise words.


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> This place is changing because some feel threatened by "something". Best advice I can give is to try and ignore it. Not always possible though.
> 
> I've known a few folk(trying to cover all the base's with this word, without causing offence) who've "gone" from one to the other. It's a three year wait to prove you're really committed to it. During which time they had to live a very mixed life, as one called it. What that was like for them I can't say.
> 
> ...



Hi Classic. I like the word 'folk' too, and prefer it. Maybe some who still believe that there is 'no such thing as society' will happily be outside it's scope, but I think it the most inclusive word available to us. Epilepsy can not have been the easiest thing to have lived with; that accompanied with the lack of sensitivity, ignorance, laziness, and intolerance of others is certainly not a help. I feel for you.

While agreeing that resisting being dragged down is sound advice, I see no harm in reminding some others that perhaps they can manage to do better.


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Well said @monkers, wise words.



Thank you so much. xx


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

Bloody hell @monkers it was hard work just reading your post.......how long did it take to type it?
Dirk made an excellent point which you should take into account.
Allow me to try and elaborate.......though I am not as eloquent as you.
When I was a lad homosexuals were totally frowned upon (was it still illegal then??).
My parents were super religious.....that was it.....no excuse..... homosexuality was wrong wrong wrong.
You can surely understand how difficult it is for people (like me) to adjust to this new way of life. It will take time.
Aged 73 I am accepting it but you can't expect people that have had it ingrained in them to suddenly change their whole way of thinking.
I hope this isn't offensive to you as its meant to be constructive.
Don't flounce.....your posts are enjoyable


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2021)

@monkers Please don't leave, I find your posts enlightening and extremely well written. I'd love to be able to write like that. As others have said, on here there's good days and bad days.

I've got to apologise if any of my posts have offended you in the past. 55 years of building site humour is hard to shake off at times.


----------



## dickyknees (29 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather people lied to me. Maybe I should sue them


They lied to me too! Forecast is 10% chance of rain, reality 100% and very, very low cloud. 
How can forecasters get it so wrong within the space of a few hours?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jan 2021)

Unfortunately the forecast here was spot on, 3 degrees and raining


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

BBC radio 2.
I have been listening in......on and off this morning. Its all songs from the musicals. Very good (providing you like musicals of course) .


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've had to put up with people telling me, what they feel I shouldn't be doing due to epilepsy. I know people who don't want to come near me, in case they catch it. From schooldays to the present day. Some cross the road to avoid catching it, on public transport they'll get up and move as far as possible. I'm open about it, and this scares hell out of some.


Something I was also well used to in the prison......although the largest percentage of fits were caused by drug habits. I was always glad when we got into the cells and helped before their cell mates started sticking spoons in their mouth, etc!! It's frightening how many people still think you do things like that  We had one girl that was so bad we used to have to be there while the nurse gave her rectal valium......thank God these days are gone!


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2021)

Morning all... I've have 2 deliveries this morning. One from Asda when it wasn't raining, and a builders delivery of timber when it poured down .
Sitting here drying off drinking my smoothie!

Have a good day folks!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Jan 2021)

Jab day today - for my wife anyway - then I have the excitement of picking up a parcel from a local post office

new headphones - which I need because the old ones are held together by about a litre of superglue
noise concelling ones - hopefully they will cancel out Coronation Street when I am trying to watch Dr Who


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Something I was also well used to in the prison......although the largest percentage of fits were caused by drug habits. I was always glad when we got into the cells and helped before their cell mates started sticking spoons in their mouth, etc!! It's frightening how many people still think you do things like that  We had one girl that was so bad we used to have to be there while the nurse gave her rectal valium......thank God these days are gone!


Frightened to ask for details of a rectal valium


----------



## rustybolts (29 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds horrible to me.
> I know Mo doesn't sleep well.
> I wonder how many people % wise suffer from this problem?


An amazing amount of the older set have the same circumstances and broken sleep pattern , heard a very interesting radio programme ( at about 4am) speaking exactly about this. I was a night owl even before covid. I sleep by listening to Radio 4 repeats and trawling internet radio. Listened last night also to a New Zealand radio station talking about reopening a mine followed by a recording of a live gig ( with cheer
ing audience) of blues / rock New Zealand bands . Lovely !!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Frightened to ask for details of a rectal valium


The mouth isn't safe to go near.
Think Andy Dufresne, The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jan 2021)

Hello again,
A slow and laboured 5K in the sunshine. I need to get my act together, I am becoming a bit "Lardy" and as every runner knows, if you can't look in the mirror and count your ribs, you're carrying too much weight
Still no date for the Jab, although I did get sent a delivery of three months supply of Vitamin D3 through the post yesterday.

We watched an outstanding program yesterday on BBC4 " Life of a Mountain - A Year on Helvellyn " The photography was wonderful, and instead of a presenter there were different people telling of their connection with the mountain. I'd heartily recommend it, one of those programmes that is both uplifting and educational, with stunning visuals.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Frightened to ask for details of a rectal valium


I remember reading that in France a lot of medication is administered via suppository.
It's a more efficient way of getting medication into the system the drugs haven't got to navigate the gut and intestines.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Jan 2021)

On the subject of disturbed sleep patterns
I saw (or maybe heard) an article about sleep and human evolution. There is a theory that older people wake up more in the nigh because this give the tribe an advantage.
The hunters/gatherers and other critical younger people sleep sounder - and the older people - who are less capable or hunting etc - wake up during the night and hence can hear any approaching problems
Also - because they are up earlier due to not sleeping - they are available to deal with child care early on - again helping the people who are more critical to get more sleep

it was all based on there being a balance in abilities and strength and weaknesses ina tribe and the weaknesses of some balance the strengths of others and visa versa


could be rubbish

but thought it would fit on this thread either way!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> The mouth isn't safe to go near.
> Think Andy Dufresne, The Shawshank Redemption.


Also more quickly absorbed I believe.


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Bloody hell @monkers it was hard work just reading your post.......how long did it take to type it?
> Dirk made an excellent point which you should take into account.
> Allow me to try and elaborate.......though I am not as eloquent as you.
> When I was a lad homosexuals were totally frowned upon (was it still illegal then??).
> ...



 ... about 20 minutes including proof reading (at which I'm abysmal). Thanks for all your kind words.

I'm 63, so a decade younger than thee. When I was a young'un there was no bigotry at home from my parents, though I have an older brother who caused some problems. I do remember hearing the racism and the homophobia elsewhere though - and of course there was no 'transphobia' at that time, since the language wasn't there as gay men were 'nancy boys' and those who dressed as women were just 'nancier'.

My brother is left handed. He had problems at school because the school did not provide equipment for left handed learners. 
One particular teacher, an older person herself, was quite vicious in forcing left-handed children to 'be normal', ie right-handed. After a lot of protests, he was allowed to move class, this they achieved by moving him down a year instead of up a form. Despite being acquainted with negative discrimination, he went on to later excel in it himself. Early lesson in those training in the safeguarding of children, '' too often the abused become the abusers''.

I've heard it said that it is almost inevitable that a father and son either get into a one time brawl or otherwise very nearly so. My older brother once went out as teenagers 'queer bashing'. This really was a thing back then as you'll likely remember. My Dad got to hear of it and laid down his law. My brother set about Dad (a blind man) only discover that blindness wasn't such an affliction as to prevent him discovering that Dad could near take his head off with a single well-aimed blow. My brother didn't repeat his mistake again!

In the extended family there were those who were openly racist, so I used to hear it, but I instinctively recognised it for what it was and rejected it at a very young age. I was labelled 'an idealist' at a very young age.

I have generic criticism of our generation, that is laziness, a reluctance to adequately consider what on the face of it seems new to us, rejecting it as 'new-fangled' and therefore irrelevant. There is little that is new under the sun when it comes to people, just the language and ways in which the ideas are presented. My own thoughts are that the language used to attempt to explain things have gone terribly wrong.

Please indulge me by considering one example. The law defines trans folk as 'transsexuals'. The naysayers say that a person can never completely change sex since chromosomes are pre-natal, that adjustment to plug and socket arrangements do not enable a person to change sex. They also say that trans folk must be deluded to believe this, since science says that a person can not simply 'change sex'. That may sound like a satisfactory argument on the face of it.

However trans folk do not claim to fully change every aspect of their sex, so the argument is fallacious. Rather trans folk tend to say that they have always had a sense of self that doesn't match with their body. This led to the notion of 'being born in the wrong body' which, to be honest, is an example of lazy thinking. Assuming that the body and brain are healthy, it is not that either of them are 'wrong', just that they are not a match. The legal process is an attempt at an accommodation for the person. The law intends to recognise the 'gender' of the person and accordingly agrees to amend the record at birth.

Therefore the person can not be truly 'transsexual', and because the person's own perception of their own sense of gender has been for ever, then they can not have changed gender. Consequently a load of tosh is written and said by academics and others who really should know better. 

If a person is 'transsexual' and 'changes sex' accordingly, then is said to be 'transgender' then in any logical thought they'd end up being mismatched again!

If only there was a definitive guide that nailed it, but that would probably require the vocabulary to be be all changed again. If that was to happen, imagine the confusion then!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Also more quickly absorbed I believe.


Rectal valium ???
Think I would rather have it shoved up my bum than that


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Rectal valium ???
> Think I would rather have it shoved up my bum than that


It is shoved up your bum. Lol. Lots of blood vessels in your rectum so it is absorbed quickly, plus you obviously can’t give anything by mouth while they were still in a seizure.


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> @monkers Please don't leave, I find your posts enlightening and extremely well written. I'd love to be able to write like that. As others have said, on here there's good days and bad days.
> 
> I've got to apologise if any of my posts have offended you in the past. 55 years of building site humour is hard to shake off at times.



Thank you GM. No, not 'offended'. As I've tried to describe, it's that it reminds me of the ongoing sense that LGBT folk feel that they are 'other' and outside of the group that this language causes - it doesn't need to be actual offensive language to cause a shudder.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jan 2021)

@PaulSB and others who might be interested, this Saturday, Sky Arts showing footage of Runrig’s last ever show





As Max Boyce used to say, “I was there !”


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> @PaulSB and others who might be interested, this Saturday, Sky Arts showing footage of Runrig’s last ever show
> View attachment 571098
> 
> As Max Boyce used to say, “I was there !”


Take it that’s a pay for channel?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Take it that’s a pay for channel?


Don’t think so, it’s listed under Freeview channel 11


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It is shoved up your bum. Lol. Lots of blood vessels in your rectum so it is absorbed quickly, plus you obviously can’t give anything by mouth while they were still in a seizure.




As a teacher I was occasionally required to administer valium in that way too. Well someone had to calm our ranty headteacher! 

No seriously though, I was daunted initially giving rectal valium to children but it was so fast acting and beneficial to them.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2021)

Anyway.......back to the important stuff.
Haddock & Chips washed down with Proper Job. 
Happy days.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Anyway.......back to the important stuff.
> Haddock & Chips washed down with Proper Job.
> Happy days.
> 
> ...


Now that IS important.
Curry, rice and naan for me shortly (don't call me shortly). 
I am going to watch a film I recorded....Heat. Anyone seen it ??


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2021)

Baked potatoe and corned beef for us.

We baked the potatoes in the wood burner.


----------



## rustybolts (29 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> A word (or rather many words).
> 
> I am a gay woman. My partner, like me, is a woman. We've been together for many years. This is not me coming out to you, I've been referring to my partner Danni for some time, and identifying her with her correct pronouns. I was glad of this place, because I was able to
> able to come along to this thread on this site without feeling that I needed to conceal that fact about me, or my partner Danni.
> ...


Sorry to hear this , I was not aware of anything offensive here, usually older folk are more comfortable in their own skin and easy going . There is a fair bit of leg pulling here which adds to the enjoyment.I found many people here very witty and funny n clever. They 
take a joke and laugh at themselves , confess their senior moments and openly give windows and glimpses into their lives , even recall pivotal moments in their lives . I find the contributors here very interesting and its great to drop in for a few minutes and see whats going on . I have learned a lot from the people here and been very impressed by them. I put put up a video clip yesterday from the film "East is East" where the downtrodden wife finally explodes and comes into her own , defending her son from other peoples crap . I hope you were not offended by it or the Irish female astronaut sketch. Its hard to say anything without filtering it in your head first in case you trod on anybodys toes. Statues have been pulled down etc and people have a lower flash point than prior . What some people/folk/persons/human beings found amusing in earlier times can now set off other folk .


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Now that IS important.
> Curry, rice and naan for me shortly (don't call me shortly).
> I am going to watch a film I recorded....Heat. Anyone seen it ??


Is that the Robert de Niro one or am I confused as usual?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that the Robert de Niro one or am I confused as usual?


That's the one.....just about to watch it.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That's the one.....just about to watch it.


Years since I watched it, but was good.


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Sorry to hear this , I was not aware of anything offensive here, usually older folk are more comfortable in their own skin and easy going . There is a fair bit of leg pulling here which adds to the enjoyment.I found many people here very witty and funny n clever. They
> take a joke and laugh at themselves , confess their senior moments and openly give windows and glimpses into their lives , even recall pivotal moments in their lives . I find the contributors here very interesting and its great to drop in for a few minutes and see whats going on . I have learned a lot from the people here and been very impressed by them. I put put up a video clip yesterday from the film "East is East" where the downtrodden wife finally explodes and comes into her own , defending her son from other peoples crap . I hope you were not offended by it or the Irish female astronaut sketch. Its hard to say anything without filtering it in your head first in case you trod on anybodys toes. Statues have been pulled down etc and people have a lower flash point than prior . What some people/folk/persons/human beings found amusing in earlier times can now set off other folk .



Thanks for this.

For the sake of accuracy I will say that I have not said that anything I've read on this thread has been offensive. Like you I have a lot of admiration for pretty much all contributors to this thread.

There has been so very much negative publicity and commentary in recent years in the media. Many ongoing jokes have been spawned. Lawrence Fox has even set up his own new political party dedicated to the intolerance of others. He even tried to put cyclists in Room 101 on that show of the same name, because he doesn't like the way they dress and use the same road that he is trying to speed down in his RangeRover.

What I am seeing, are genuine kind-hearted folk falling into the trap of reciting the current 'I identify' jokes and tropes which all serve to intensify and reinforce the spite and hate being felt by trans folk in their lives outside of this place. I do know that trans folk exist on this site as I have introduced this site to a couple of friends who have signed up on my recommendation, only for them to find a creeping sense of intolerance and the number of threads giving opportunities to trans bashers increasing.

This doesn't mean that I'm offended per se, or that I think that everyone on a thread is some kind of bigot, but I'm admitting a sense of weariness of having to look at the screen and shouting 'why?', 'what is wrong when good people are falling into the trap of casual bigotry, when I know that inside they are not bigots but good kind-hearted people.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> A word (or rather many words).
> 
> I am a gay woman. My partner, like me, is a woman. We've been together for many years. This is not me coming out to you, I've been referring to my partner Danni for some time, and identifying her with her correct pronouns. I was glad of this place, because I was able to
> able to come along to this thread on this site without feeling that I needed to conceal that fact about me, or my partner Danni.
> ...



Hi @monkers.

I don't know, since you don't say, which particular bit of "banter" may have upset you. 

I fear that I may have been instrumental in some of it, by ribbing @Mo1959 about her use of the terms "girls" to refer to grown women. If I have upset you, then, I am very upset at having done so, it was most definitely, NOT my intention.

Your description of your personal lifestyle comes as no big surprise, to me, but, is not relevant to anything I may have posted.

Hope you stay with us


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Anyway.......back to the important stuff.
> Haddock & Chips washed down with Proper Job.
> Happy days.
> 
> ...


I had the same, but without the box


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I had the same, but without the box


I don't think there are many calories in the box anyway


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't think there are many calories in the box anyway


Roughage.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't think there are many calories in the box anyway


Probably about the same as the hole in a Polo.


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Hi @monkers.
> 
> I don't know, since you don't say, which particular bit of "banter" may have upset you.
> 
> ...



Thank you Boldon Lad. I've made a number of similar replies, so please forgive me for keeping this short.

There is no particular post that has caused offence, just a real rather than imagined number of posts in which there has been casual bigotry, often for amusement. None of the posts are nasty or made by nasty people; just that they serve as constant reminder of the kind of bigotry available everywhere else.

Many times people say or write things that a bit inappropriate even when trying hard to be supportive. When this happens, folk are not picked up on their language, because the spirit of what they intend is accepted.

Without intending it, you kinda accidentally did so yourself above. You see, being gay like me (or trans) is not a 'lifestlye choice', it's just trying to either live as the person you are, or wishing to be as free to love the person you happen to love as anyone else is.

Sorry to use you as an example, it's not exclusive to you, most people do it most of the time without realising. Maybe I just see the 'I identify' jokes as a step too far.

There's no such thing as normal as the Jagged Principle proves.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Roughage.



Don't mention roughage.

Yesterday, Mrs @BoldonLad bought a rather nice pack of grapes from M&S Food Store.

I have to admit, I could not resist eating them.

Later in the day, we went out for our daily walk, had to almost run the last few hundred yards. Those grapes work! 

OK, too much information, I know


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2021)

Talking of walking, time to get out I think.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> Thank you Boldon Lad. I've made a number of similar replies, so please forgive me for keeping this short.
> 
> There is no particular post that has caused offence, just a real rather than imagined number of posts in which there has been causal bigotry, often for amusement. None of the posts are nasty or made by nasty people; just that they serve as constant reminder of the kind of bigotry available everywhere else.
> 
> ...



OK. My use of "lifestyle" was not meant as you took it, but, more my poor vocabulary. I merely meant that many of your previous posts had led me guess at "your situation" (see, I don't even know a word to cover it), and, I have no problem with that. Don't want to go into a long ramble of "some of my best friends are gay" type. Suffice to say, I do have gay relatives, and, for many years I did work with a chap who was gay, even sharing a sleeping compartment with him on a Russian Intercity Train.

I can understand that you are probably heartily sick of replying, so, can we agree to the following:

1. no ill will was intended

2. you will not leave the thread

3. we will leave it there

4. I will attempt to broaden my vocabulary (although, at 73 it may be too late to teach an old dog etc etc)


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Years since I watched it, but was good.


Bit too much effin n jeffin for me so far.
I will try it a bit longer and see.


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> OK. My use of "lifestyle" was not meant as you took it, but, more my poor vocabulary. I merely meant that many of your previous posts had led me guess at "your situation" (see, I don't even know a word to cover it), and, I have no problem with that. Don't want to go into a long ramble of "some of my best friends are gay" type. Suffice to say, I do have gay relatives, and, for many years I did work with a chap who was gay, even sharing a sleeping compartment with him on a Russian Intercity Train.
> 
> I can understand that you are probably heartily sick of replying, so, can we agree to the following:
> 
> ...



Thanks again. 'no ill was intended'. I know, I know, and I'd like to think I know you better than that. I didn't mean to embarrass you like that, so apologies if you took it that way.

Anyone will know it if they properly upset me, I can do proper bollockings, otherwise I'd just disappear. Take good care xx


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2021)

Well, the new washing machine is working a treat, 4 washes this morning and one yesterday evening. I never realised we 16 bath towels 
Two more washing loads to go and we're back up to date.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Well, the new washing machine is working a treat, 4 washes this morning and one yesterday evening. I never realised we 16 bath towels
> Two more washing loads to go and we're back up to date.



I hate to tell you this, but, you are waxing lyrical about a washing machine, I think, Lockdown may be getting to you.


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I hate to tell you this, but, you are waxing lyrical about a washing machine, I think, Lockdown may be getting to you.




It's my new toy!


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

OK, rather than me continuing to take up space here wittering on, I'll just say, thank you for the support shown with the thumbs up, the comments etc.

I'm not an absolute expert on these matters, but probably closer to it than most, so if people have generic and genuine questions that they are wondering about and would appreciate an answer, go right ahead and ask me. I'll do my best.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> Hi Classic. I like the word 'folk' too, and prefer it. Maybe some who still believe that there is 'no such thing as society' will happily be outside it's scope, but I think it the most inclusive word available to us. Epilepsy can not have been the easiest thing to have lived with; that accompanied with the lack of sensitivity, ignorance, laziness, and intolerance of others is certainly not a help. I feel for you.
> 
> While agreeing that resisting being dragged down is sound advice, I see no harm in reminding some others that perhaps they can manage to do better.


I've done that last part a few times now. 

Something that confuses folk is me saying I'm lucky, born with it so know no other way. I've been open about it because it makes any "jokes" about it harder to justify. Also it might help those who may not feel up to talking about living with it.

It's only stopped me driving and flying. The not flying doesn't bother me, I'm too mean to pay the "bargain" fares. Driving, I accepted whilst in junior school it'd never happen. The roads are safer without me driving on them.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't think there are many calories in the box anyway


*Cardboard*: generic.
Serving Size : 10 g raw. 
5 Cal. 0%--Carbs. 0%-- Fat. 0%--


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Roughage.


Nay, the cellulose in cardboard means it wouldn't apply, as we can't digest it.
It passes straight though.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> As a teacher I was occasionally required to administer valium in that way too. Well someone had to calm our ranty headteacher!
> 
> No seriously though, I was daunted initially giving rectal valium to children but it was so fast acting and beneficial to them.


And now you'd be done for sticking a plaster on them.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jan 2021)

Turned out to be a lovely sunny day looking almost springlike. Did not feel springlike tho' as it was the coldest I have been all winter with a brisk northerly wind. My fingers never warmed up and I did not do my usual mileage. More traffic on the road today which did look all local although I would not recognise most of the denizens of Dervaig now. Known locally as " The Bears" for some historical reason nobody can remember.
Snowdrops are showing flowers and other bulbs are through tho' not far enough to flower yet. They cover a nice bit of ground beside my path which means I do not need to weed it for a while. Talking of which when I came home a near neighbour who seems to be fanatical gardener was out sprinkling something on her flower beds, possibly bone meal by the looks of it. She was wearing sandals with bare feet when the snow has only just melted. American, mad.


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> And now you'd be done for sticking a plaster on them.



Only if it was a medicated plaster, as some folk have allergies to them. Ordinary non-medicated plasters are in school first responder's kit and frequently used.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Bloody hell @monkers it was hard work just reading your post.......how long did it take to type it?
> Dirk made an excellent point which you should take into account.
> Allow me to try and elaborate.......though I am not as eloquent as you.
> When I was a lad homosexuals were totally frowned upon (was it still illegal then??).
> ...



Well said!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> All my poo is square.
> Is that not normal ??


No Dave it isn't!


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Something I was also well used to in the prison......although the largest percentage of fits were caused by drug habits. I was always glad when we got into the cells and helped before their cell mates started sticking spoons in their mouth, etc!! It's frightening how many people still think you do things like that  We had one girl that was so bad we used to have to be there while the nurse gave her rectal valium......thank God these days are gone!



Putting something in their mouths to stop them biting their tongues was taught as part of first aid training in the 1960's when I last did first aid and basic nursing.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Putting something in their mouths to stop them biting their tongues was taught as part of first aid training in the 1960's when I last did first aid and basic nursing.


Having bitten through the handle of a wooden spoon, the best advice I can give is don't go near the mouth. You might end up a finger short.


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Putting something in their mouths to stop them biting their tongues was taught as part of first aid training in the 1960's when I last did first aid and basic nursing.



My memory may be defective on this point, but I think I remember being taught that it was to prevent the person swallowing their tongue. Of course we now know that putting a person in the recovery position is sufficient.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> My memory may be defective on this point, but I think I remember being taught that it was to prevent the person swallowing their tongue. Of course we now know that putting a person in the recovery position is sufficient.


Correct - swallowing their tongue and blocking the airway.
Oh and I've been for a walk


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Don't mention roughage.
> 
> Yesterday, Mrs @BoldonLad bought a rather nice pack of grapes from M&S Food Store.
> 
> ...



I had a pack of chocolate raisins yesterday, the fall out today has been almost nuclear.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No Dave it isn't!


Oh dear.....I may have a problem then


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

> Dave7 said:
> All my poo is square.
> Is that not normal ??





PaulSB said:


> No Dave it isn't!



It does happen if you get a Fisher Price Shape Sorter stuck up your arse. DIY Toblerone anyone?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Correct - swallowing their tongue and blocking the airway.
> *Oh and I've been for a walk*


Chippy and back, or to burn that off?


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2021)

Well thats the shopping done, the oven cleaned and the next job is getting the bin in, you lot don't arf spout some hot air!  I'm away for a morning and find I've got 7 pages to catch up on. The good news is that my Good Lady is due back home next week, the bad news, I was told this morning, is our spare bed isn't good enough, my Good lady has to have a hospital bed, so Monday they are going to install a hospital bed in our lounge, which should be entertaining, so I've just got the weekend to clear a space and get rid of our old settee.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Correct - swallowing their tongue and blocking the airway.
> Oh and I've been for a walk


Did you know that you can't actually swallow your tongue, but as a muscle, if you are unconscious the tongue will relax and can block the airway hence why you use the recovery position so the tongue falls forward.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Well thats the shopping done, the oven cleaned and the next job is getting the bin in, you lot don't arf spout some hot air!  I'm away for a morning and find I've got 7 pages to catch up on. *The good news is that my Good Lady is due back home next week, *the bad news, I was told this morning, is our spare bed isn't good enough, my Good lady has to have a hospital bed, so Monday they are going to install a hospital bed in our lounge, which should be entertaining, so I've just got the weekend to clear a space and get rid of our old settee.



Good news indeed!


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2021)

As the weather is due to be rubbish tomorrow, I am going to attempt making marmalade. I have bought 2kg of Seville oranges and I have plenty of sugar, including a bag of jam making sugar. I also have enough jars, so what could possibly go wrong?🤔


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Chippy and back, or to burn that off?


Not been to a chip shop in years, just for my daily walk


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2021)

@monkers please don't go.


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @monkers please don't go.



Hi Paul

Don't worry, they'll not get rid of me that easily!  Seriously though, I just thought it was getting a little too much. I saw no harm in reminding people that all kind of folk are here reading the threads. Nobody should feel the need to apologise, there was nothing nasty or offensive I saw. By way of analogy, it's a bit like water torture though, just that never ceasing drip, drip, drip effect. Each drip on its own is as nothing, but the ongoing and cumulative effect can begin to drive you mad.


----------



## 12boy (29 Jan 2021)

I can't say how many times I've made some judgement about someone based on appearance, race, religion, apparent income level etc, etc, only to discover how wrong I was. I've also learned that pretty much everyone is or has been bigoted about some group of people, and our joking comments about others can be offensive to them. I became sensitive to those with mental disabilities from the thousands of disability claims my staff or I processed over the 35 years I worked for the Social Security Administration and it bothers me still when we describe a person we see as unpleasant, toxic or stupid, as a moron, a psycho, a retard and so forth. When I was young we derided someone as being a fag, or gay as well. I've also learned that people in a group that is discriminated against, while sensitive to slurs about their group, are not automatically sensitive to the impact of their language on another group, to which they don't belong. That doesn't excuse hatred or insensitivity but it does mean I cannot assume that I am not prejudiced myself. I truly wish we could be proud of whatever we see ourselves to be without the need to denigrate someone different. 
And things do get better. After it is pointed out, sometimes unpleasantly, that we are speaking of, or treating someone in a hateful or bigoted way, we can improve.....and eventually people do. For a long time, I have believed in two things, first that we are not evolving much physically but rather through language, in the sense if you can say it , you can think it, and if you can think it you can do it. The second thing is I grew up opposed to censorship, in so far no one has the right to tell me what I should or couldn't say. And yet I've learned I have no right to say hurtful things to other people.
Monkers, I apologize for any disrespect I may have shown to you or anyone else, and hope you stick around. I appreciate your courage in expressing how you feel. I will miss you if you leave.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Turned out to be a lovely sunny day looking almost springlike. Did not feel springlike tho' as it was the coldest I have been all winter with a brisk northerly wind. My fingers never warmed up and I did not do my usual mileage. More traffic on the road today which did look all local although I would not recognise most of the denizens of Dervaig now. Known locally as " The Bears" for some historical reason nobody can remember.
> Snowdrops are showing flowers and other bulbs are through tho' not far enough to flower yet. They cover a nice bit of ground beside my path which means I do not need to weed it for a while. Talking of which when I came home a near neighbour who seems to be fanatical gardener was out sprinkling something on her flower beds, possibly bone meal by the looks of it. She was wearing sandals with bare feet when the snow has only just melted. American, mad.



Speaking about cold hands, I was recently reading about the chemical hand warmers that some outdoor shops sell. The type that can be reused after being put in a pan of nearly boiling water work by the mixture inside the pouches freezing, counterintuitively this freezing process releases heat. ( the freezing point of the liquid inside is about 50 C )
The other type are like a large teabag and kept inside an airtight bag. They are mixture of Iron granules, vermiculite and earth. On exposure to air the oxygen in the atmosphere converts the Iron granules into rust. The oxidisation is an "exothermic" reaction and so gives off heat. The process is non reversible but you can just chuck them away as they are non hazardous, just being soil and rust.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> *Speaking about cold hands*, I was recently reading about the chemical hand warmers that some outdoor shops sell. The type that can be reused after being put in a pan of nearly boiling water work by the mixture inside the pouches freezing, counterintuitively this freezing process releases heat. ( the freezing point of the liquid inside is about 50 C )
> The other type are like a large teabag and kept inside an airtight bag. They are mixture of Iron granules, vermiculite and earth. On exposure to air the oxygen in the atmosphere converts the Iron granules into rust. The oxidisation is an "exothermic" reaction and so gives off heat. The process is non reversible but you can just chuck them away as they are non hazardous, just being soil and rust.


I have a couple of these
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Meta...944167?hash=item3410f755a7:g:xoIAAOSwcN1aauRY


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2021)

A problem shared is a problem halved, 
we are all friends here, 
well we bloody well should be, so if your got a problem .......


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> It does happen if you get a Fisher Price Shape Sorter stuck up your arse. DIY Toblerone anyone?


May I ask how you know that


----------



## monkers (29 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> May I ask how you know that



An A&E nurse friend told me about it, along with all the other items that people have save sat on and have inadvertently penetrated them. A rather large proportion of one particular gender also have had little accidents whilst vacuum cleaning while apparently needing to be naked for a variety of given reasons.

Actually I made the first bit up, but I try not to let the truth get in the way of a good story!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Had you the smart watch on at the time?
> 
> Take it you were looking for something else when that came up. As opposed to trying to find out why it's square.


I was browsing the Guardian. Truly.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> An A&E nurse friend told me about it, along with all the other items that people have save sat on and have inadvertently penetrated them. A rather large proportion of one particular gender also have had little accident whilst vacuum cleaning while needing to be naked for a variety of given reasons.
> 
> Actually I made the first bit up, but I try not to let the truth get in the way of a good story!


DO NOT let Numb Nuts know that 
Edit.
I can imagine him going to the garage and asking ... erhh, could you free my big end please


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jan 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Speaking about cold hands, I was recently reading about the chemical hand warmers that some outdoor shops sell. The type that can be reused after being put in a pan of nearly boiling water work by the mixture inside the pouches freezing, counterintuitively this freezing process releases heat. ( the freezing point of the liquid inside is about 50 C )
> The other type are like a large teabag and kept inside an airtight bag. They are mixture of Iron granules, vermiculite and earth. On exposure to air the oxygen in the atmosphere converts the Iron granules into rust. The oxidisation is an "exothermic" reaction and so gives off heat. The process is non reversible but you can just chuck them away as they are non hazardous, just being soil and rust.


I do have the kind you boil and then to activate click something inside. The boiling bit was a faff as they had to be wrapped in cloth while boiling. I used them when doing winter timekeeping duties but really were only of use to warm your hands up after the finish. Getting cold fingers on the trike is not that frequent and I wear lighter gloves anyway when getting ready which help.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Not been to a chip shop in years, just for my daily walk


But you said,


numbnuts said:


> I had the same, but without the box


You never got them delivered!


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> But you said,
> 
> You never got them delivered!


I think the last time I bought fish n chips from a shop I was at collage some 52 years ago


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jan 2021)

It was my turn to cook this evening.

I rustled up stuffed peppers.

Mrs @BoldonLad's verdict "well, it was edible". 

I think that translates as a fail


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> It was my turn to cook this evening.
> 
> I rustled up stuffed peppers.
> 
> ...


What did you stuff them with?
I use rice with some mixed veg cooked in, and then a tomato sauce mixed into the rice before the red peppers go back into the microwave.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2021)

I am working my way up through some kind of cryptic crossword hierarchy. The example puzzles in my guide are gradually increasing in difficulty but so far I am coping.

Progress: Sun -> Daily Mail -> Guardian -> Financial Times.

I have 2 clues left in the FT puzzle. I think I will crack those some time this evening, and then it will be... [checks]... the Daily Telegraph.

I haven't forgotten @monkers' cryptic clue either. I have some ideas about it which I will revisit later... 

As for more serious issues... Let's just be nice to each other, eh?


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> What did you stuff them with?
> I use rice with some mixed veg cooked in, and then a tomato sauce mixed into the rice before the red peppers go back into the microwave.



I made up a mixture of (cooked) mince and onion, with various seasonings, and rice. Stuffed the peppers, then, cooked in oven. I did a mix of Red and Green Peppers. 

Gave Mrs @BoldonLad a choice of which she wanted, she chose the red peppers.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I think the last time I bought fish n chips from a shop I was at collage some 52 years ago


Don't want to worry you but they might be cold now.
Mind you......52 years ago.....a cheap meal.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2021)

Yeah! It's G&T Friday........well it was at 5.30 so I've now settled down with a small brandy.

Had a good ride today, 53 miles, with a friend I haven't seen since early December. Excellent. He and another ageing cyclist have decided I'm calling the shots for the next three months. They've offered to support my training for the Fred Whitton so our rides will centre around what I need to do finish the event. Damn generous in my view, hope they realise what's ahead.

Last Friday's ride the new bike felt really good. It suddenly fitted me and we worked together. That carried on today......man and machine are in harmony.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Don't want to worry you but they might be cold now.
> Mind you......52 years ago.....a cheap meal.


_"The cost of a portion of fish and chips more than tripled from 25p in 1970 to 83p in 1980. From there it doubled to £1.68 in the 1990’s. From the 1990’s to the 2000’s the cost of fish and chips “only” increased by 45% to £2.43."_


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2021)

Nearly forgot. Turned round and went back for this photo........


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nearly forgot. Turned round and went back for this photo........
> View attachment 571163


What size tyres have you fitted to the bike!!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"The cost of a portion of fish and chips more than tripled from 25p in 1970 to 83p in 1980. From there it doubled to £1.68 in the 1990’s. From the 1990’s to the 2000’s the cost of fish and chips “only” increased by 45% to £2.43."_


I bought small fish, small chips, small peas t'other day.....7 quid. TBF the small fish was huge


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I bought small fish, small chips, small peas t'other day.....7 quid. TBF the small fish was huge


They've got kinda dear in recent years.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2021)

I well remember being given 2 bob (10p) on a Saturday morning and going to the ABC Minors at the Robin Hood cinema on the Stratford Road - 6d to get in for a morning's entertainment - (2.5p).
This left me with 1s 6d (7.5p) change to buy fish and chips for lunch.
Fish was a bob (5p) and chips were a tanner (2.5p).
The portions were adequate for a hungry lad.
Bought haddock and chips today and it was £9.00.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I well remember being given 2 bob (10p) on a Saturday morning and going to the ABC Minors at the Robin Hood cinema on the Stratford Road - 6d to get in for a morning's entertainment - (2.5p).
> This left me with 1s 6d (7.5p) change to buy fish and chips for lunch.
> Fish was a bob (5p) and chips were a tanner (2.5p).
> The portions were adequate for a hungry lad.
> Bought haddock and chips today and it was £9.00.


How much to get into the cinema now though?


----------



## gavroche (29 Jan 2021)

Hello there. Been busy doing nothing since we got back from Exeter hospital where our daughter had a meeting with her surgeon. She is going to have her last operation next Thursday which should clear her of any cancer ramifications, followed by radio therapy 6 weeks later.
As I was going to return home for a couple of weeks next Monday, that won't happen now as she will need more help after the op so I am now planning to go back to Wales on the 11th or 12th to make sure the house is still standing and get vaccinated a few days later I heard for my age group. I also want to see my son before he goes back to Taiwan on the 24th. 
Also, she will probably be moving in her new house at the end of February so more help needed there. 
At least, my wife seem to be doing ok but she still feels tired quickly so not out of the woods yet I guess. 
I will be glad when life gets back to normal and in my own house again. I know it sounds selfish and I shouldn't be saying it really.
Bonne nuit tout le monde.


----------



## 12boy (30 Jan 2021)

Got a few miles in on my Balefill Bianchi this afternoon. I've got some fairly light and flexible 2" tires on there and it has early nineties geometry with a long wheelbase so compared to my other bikes it is like floating on a cloud. I am still slower than the hubs of hell and it is geared a little lower than I prefer, but the ride was a lot of fun. Compared to my Brompton it's a fatbike.
PaulSB I know your joy. Hard to beat the pleasure of a bike which fits perfectly.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Got a few miles in on my Balefill Bianchi this afternoon. I've got some fairly light and flexible 2" tires on there and it has early nineties geometry with a long wheelbase so compared to my other bikes it is like floating on a cloud. I am still slower than the hubs of hell and it is geared a little lower than I prefer, but the ride was a lot of fun. Compared to my Brompton it's a fatbike.
> PaulSB I know your joy. Hard to beat the pleasure of a bike which fits perfectly.


Who cares how fast or slow you were going. The important part is getting out on yer bike, and enjoying it whilst you're doing it.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2021)

It looks like Todmorden's Aldi store will be open in the next month or so. They still have a lot of finishing work to do to the exterior of the building, the car park needs surfacing, and landscaping needs to be completed. 

I noticed something the other day...






_Save The Trees! _

I don't imagine that Aldi volunteered to save this gnarly old tree to make their car park look nice. The council probably made it a condition in granting permission for development of the site.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2021)

I forgot to mention something I read earlier...

You have probably noticed the trend for people doing Zoom interviews on TV to do so in front of their bookshelves? The more observant of you will also have noticed that some of those people strategically place books written by THEM just behind their heads! 

Well, apparently, it has become '_a thing_' to try and '_out-book_' other people... A book dealer reported that book sales have increased a lot. Many people are openly buying books with impressive titles, but which they admit that they have no intention of reading!

I find it funny, but actually a bit sad too...


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It looks like Todmorden's Aldi store will be open in the next month or so. They still have a lot of finishing work to do to the exterior of the building, the car park needs surfacing, and landscaping needs to be completed.
> 
> I noticed something the other day...
> 
> ...


Doubt the council even noticed there were trees there to begin with.

No water course nearby!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Doubt the council even noticed there were trees there to begin with.
> 
> No water course nearby!


Oh, well perhaps Aldi _were _being 'green'(-ish) then! I reckon there is enough rain in Tod to keep the tree going, and if not, the store handyperson will have to go out and water it...


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, well perhaps Aldi _were _being 'green'(-ish) then! I reckon there is enough rain in Tod to keep the tree going, and if not, the store handyperson will have to go out and water it...


I was thinking more along the lines of damage done if they removed it.

As for watering it, you could do that on your visits there.


----------



## 12boy (30 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Who cares how fast or slow you were going. The important part is getting out on yer bike, and enjoying it whilst you're doing it.
> A man after mine own heart.
> I don't compete with anyone, not even myself, but I still retain a little curiosity about how far or fast I've ridden vs how tired I am when I am done. I think I still enjoy biking as much as I did 40 years ago.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> As for watering it, you could do that on your visits there.


You want me to pee on a public tree!


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> A man after mine own heart.
> I don't compete with anyone, not even myself, but I still retain a little curiosity about how far or fast I've ridden vs how tired I am when I am done. I think I still enjoy biking as much as I did 40 years ago.


The only thing I record is distance, over the year. 

I do have this thing for top speed however. Broke the sound barrier once on my way home from work, if the computer is to be believed.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You want me to pee on a public tree!


Is it a lemon tree?

I thought it was on private land, old school site.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

Someone's been woken by someone else reading, methinks.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jan 2021)

Did you hear me out the kettle on?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Did you hear me out the kettle on?


I think you're like that little mouse. You know, the little one with clogs on, goin' clip-clippety-clop. on the stair.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You want me to pee on a public tree!


I mean, I _could_... but it would probably be criticised as a public tree stunt!


----------



## rustybolts (30 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Who cares how fast or slow you were going. The important part is getting out on yer bike, and enjoying it whilst you're doing it.


Exactly


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I forgot to mention something I read earlier...
> 
> You have probably noticed the trend for people doing Zoom interviews on TV to do so in front of their bookshelves? The more observant of you will also have noticed that some of those people strategically place books written by THEM just behind their heads!
> 
> ...


It was on the news last night. People having a zoom meeting with the boss will ensure the correct books are showing......either to prove how intelligent they really are or maybe its just books related to their job.
As you say it is sad.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> I think you're like that little mouse. You know, the little one with clogs on, goin' clip-clippety-clop. on the stair.


Where on the stair ??


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2021)

A happy Saturday to all.
3° here..... and dark.
I am officially upset  . I got up at 05.55 ready to listen to Tony with SoTS only to find its not on today.....its a 2 hour prog on music from shows or films. TBF I recall them advising of this last week but it had slipped my mind.
Ahh well, coffee has been consumed. I may do an aldi dash at 07.45.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2021)

Morning. Freezing with a small dusting of snow. I managed a long lie so it is nearly light so I am heading out for a walk.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Off to the car wash first thing - car's filthy, what with the state of the lanes around here.
Apart from that I've got nothing planned.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2021)

Morning. 2 deg feeling like -2 and hissing down with rain. Possibly snow later but I can't see that myself as it's to wet for that. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Where on the stair ??



Right there,🐀


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2021)

I have risen!

Enjoyed a lay in with the delicious Mrs D.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2021)

Good morning all, 
It's rain nicely outside and set in for the day.

Another soggy dog walk and then marmalade making.

After that, a day listening to the football on the radio and domestics. 

There will be copious amounts of tea drunk as well.

Stay safe everyone 

Another busy day in paradise.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jan 2021)

Good morning all, a bright but icy start here.
Will conduct my Big Garden Birdwatch at some point today.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jan 2021)

If we get as far as a little mouse I shall sulk all day!

Humph.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I forgot to mention something I read earlier...
> 
> You have probably noticed the trend for people doing Zoom interviews on TV to do so in front of their bookshelves? The more observant of you will also have noticed that some of those people strategically place books written by THEM just behind their heads!
> 
> ...


I’ve noticed that too. I’m surprised that people aren’t using apps that allow you to apply a virtual background of your choosing, then you could pick different bookshelves for different meetings. Or be radical and choose something other than a bookshelf.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jan 2021)

Good morning. Blowing a gale, grey and dull. Not pleasant.

Couple of days ago I committed to riding today with a friend who lives alone. She sees no one socially in these awful circumstances. Just had a WhatsApp to check we're still going out. We are, I have to but really do not want to. 

Catch you all later folks!!


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Blowing a gale, grey and dull. Not pleasant.
> 
> Couple of days ago I committed to riding today with a friend who lives alone. She sees no one socially in these awful circumstances. Just had a WhatsApp to check we're still going out. We are, I have to but really do not want to.
> 
> Catch you all later folks!!


Good luck👍


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Right there,🐀


A little mouse with clogs on??


----------



## gavroche (30 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I forgot to mention something I read earlier...
> 
> You have probably noticed the trend for people doing Zoom interviews on TV to do so in front of their bookshelves? The more observant of you will also have noticed that some of those people strategically place books written by THEM just behind their heads!
> 
> ...


It is called "vanity". The world is full of it, especially pop stars, actors , TV personalities and other celebrities.


----------



## gavroche (30 Jan 2021)

Salut.
Why does it always rain in Devon ? There must a cloud following me every time I take Molly for a walk and opens its content down on me. 
Every where is soaking wet and never gets a chance to dry up.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2021)

My Aldi dash is complete. 
It is a biting cold wind out there.
Chorley Paul.....wrap up well, you will need it.
Arranged to collect the aunties specs 09.15 Monday........ then realised I have my Covid jab at 09.00. Just phoned back to be told they are booked solid all day so it has to be Tuesday .


----------



## GM (30 Jan 2021)

Morning all...Got rudely awoken by the bin men at 7.30. Still pouring down here, gardens flooded again.

Looks like a day of catch up TV.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Got rudely awoken by the bin men at 7.30. Still pouring down here, gardens flooded again.
> 
> Looks like a day of catch up TV.
> 
> Have a good day folks!



I get up when I want except on Wednesdays
when I get rudely awakened by the dustmen


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2021)

30 minutes of leg and ab work done. BEEFCAKE!

Now relaxing with a Clooney's. Snowing here now.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Got rudely awoken by the bin men at 7.30. Still pouring down here, gardens flooded again.
> 
> Looks like a day of catch up TV.
> 
> Have a good day folks!


Bin men on a Saturday ?? Whatever next.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut.
> Why does it always rain in Devon ? There must a cloud following me every time I take Molly for a walk and opens its content down on me.
> Every where is soaking wet and never gets a chance to dry up.


Not raining over here in Braunton.
You must be near the Westward Ho! depression.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2021)

Its bitter cold here, raining steadily and the rain has sleet and snow mixed in with it.


----------



## gavroche (30 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Not raining over here in Braunton.
> You must be near the Westward Ho! depression.


That's about 10 miles away.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks,
A grey day today, Mrs Tenkay has popped up the road to get the papers, we only get them on a Saturday and mainly for the cryptic crosswords.
I’ve just been on the turbo cycling in the Malvern hills, a little over an hour and a good workout.
Saturday is our brunch day, I cook a big veggie fry up with toast and beans. 
have a peaceful day folks


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I forgot to mention something I read earlier...
> 
> You have probably noticed the trend for people doing Zoom interviews on TV to do so in front of their bookshelves? The more observant of you will also have noticed that some of those people strategically place books written by THEM just behind their heads!
> 
> ...


When I have a zoom meeting I do tidy the shelves up a little bit but they do have a lived in look about them which I quite like. Nothing very impressive but a great mix of titles as I do not have much of a system. I could lay my hands on any required book fairly quickly tho'.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A little mouse with clogs on??


There on the stair.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Where on the stair ??


Right there!


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Got rudely awoken by the bin men at 7.30. Still pouring down here, gardens flooded again.
> 
> Looks like a day of catch up TV.
> 
> Have a good day folks!


Same here, 7.am, green bin men crashing about.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve noticed that too. I’m surprised that people aren’t using apps that allow you to apply a virtual background of your choosing, then you could pick different bookshelves for different meetings. Or be radical and choose something other than a bookshelf.


Sometimes I sit somewhere different to show off the picture gallery on the walls. The Callanish Stones sit very prominently.


----------



## GM (30 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Bin men on a Saturday ?? Whatever next.




Oh yes, we've even had them on a Sunday, double bubble I doubt!


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Right there!


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> If we get as far as a little mouse I shall sulk all day!
> 
> Humph.


I noticed you mentioned switching the kettle on, then nothing. Never asked if I wanted a cuppa.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A little mouse with clogs on??


Well, I declare...


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jan 2021)




----------



## oldwheels (30 Jan 2021)

Lovely sunny day and could be quite warm except for a bitterly cold wind.
Too sunny to go out on my usual trike route as drivers are blinded on sections of the road. Not going anywhere different as the wind chill on my usual alternative route would be even worse.
Lumps of snow still lying around are solid ice now and when my green bin gets emptied I will not be able to get it in it's normal spot unless we have a bit more thaw before Monday.
Early boat today cancelled for " operational reasons". I rather suspect they have no bookings for cars and too early for foot traffic. Who would want to be in Oban at 07.30 on a Saturday morning in winter?
I was once ejected from a well known cafe for having the cheek to ask for breakfast at about nine o'clock. Far too early and I was a bit annoyed as I had passed the Little Chef at Tyndrum which was open.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


>



Good old Ronnie.
He will be 95 this year
or he would be if he hadn't died 20 years ago .
Not a bad entertainer.....
for a Yorkshire man


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Same here, 7.am, green bin men crashing about.


Green!
You certain they were bin men?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Green!
> You certain they were bin men?


Lets hope it was the bins that were green, not the bin men. Otherwise we are in deep doggy do dahs


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Lets hope it was the bins that were green, not the bin men. Otherwise we are in deep doggy do dahs


We don't hear from him, we'll know why.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2021)

Been sitting with my right wrist elevated and hoping and praying it’s only sprained but suspect a fracture. There was ice under the snow. I saved myself a couple of times but third time unlucky and went down with a thump. It’s sore and a bit swollen. No way I want to go near hospitals just now. I’ll keep popping painkillers and keep it elevated and immobile as much as possible and see how it goes. Not easy on your own when it’s your dominant hand.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been sitting with my right wrist elevated and hoping and praying it’s only sprained but suspect a fracture. There was ice under the snow. I saved myself a couple of times but third time unlucky and went down with a thump. It’s sore and a bit swollen. No way I want to go near hospitals just now. I’ll keep popping painkillers and keep it elevated and immobile as much as possible and see how it goes. Not easy on your own when it’s your dominant hand.




What happened Mo. Did you fall when you went on your walk?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> What happened Mo. Did you fall when you went on your walk?


Yes. Could’t see the ice under the snow.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes. Could’t see the ice under the snow.



Oh no. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been sitting with my right wrist elevated and hoping and praying it’s only sprained but suspect a fracture. There was ice under the snow. I saved myself a couple of times but third time unlucky and went down with a thump. It’s sore and a bit swollen. No way I want to go near hospitals just now. I’ll keep popping painkillers and keep it elevated and immobile as much as possible and see how it goes. Not easy on your own when it’s your dominant hand.


Hope it’s just bruising/ sprain, are you using an ice pack or bag of frozen peas as well . Please don’t use the word Dominant in your posts ......


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been sitting with my right wrist elevated and hoping and praying it’s only sprained but suspect a fracture. There was ice under the snow. I saved myself a couple of times but third time unlucky and went down with a thump. It’s sore and a bit swollen. No way I want to go near hospitals just now. I’ll keep popping painkillers and keep it elevated and immobile as much as possible and see how it goes. Not easy on your own when it’s your dominant hand.


Mo Mo Mo.
Really sorry to hear that.
Hate to say I told you so but .
Re hospitals......from what I read A&E are very safe to visit as a) most people are shying away and b) A&E are being super careful.
Keep us up to date.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jan 2021)

Hello again folks. Sorry to hear that @Mo1959 has been in the wars, hope it’s just a sprain and resolves itself soon.
Mrs Tenkay has just returned from the shops, she popped into the bakers for a loaf and picked up a cake for each of us at the same time. I’ve just had a cake I’ve never heard of before, a “ Congress Tart “ very much like a bakewell pudding but a lot nicer. How can I not have heard of this before? It’s gone straight in at number two on my favourite cake chart 😁


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2021)

Workout done, kitchen scrubbed, house tidied. Just settling down with lunch.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Well, I declare...


Going clip clippity clop on the stair, oh yeah.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been sitting with my right wrist elevated and hoping and praying it’s only sprained but suspect a fracture. There was ice under the snow. I saved myself a couple of times but third time unlucky and went down with a thump. It’s sore and a bit swollen. No way I want to go near hospitals just now. I’ll keep popping painkillers and keep it elevated and immobile as much as possible and see how it goes. Not easy on your own when it’s your dominant hand.



Oh dear! Wrist is a complicated joint, I understand your reluctance to go to hospital (A&E), but, it may be the wise thing to do.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been sitting with my right wrist elevated and hoping and praying it’s only sprained but suspect a fracture. There was ice under the snow. I saved myself a couple of times but third time unlucky and went down with a thump. It’s sore and a bit swollen. No way I want to go near hospitals just now. I’ll keep popping painkillers and keep it elevated and immobile as much as possible and see how it goes. Not easy on your own when it’s your dominant hand.


Hi sorry to hear this have you anything to strap it up with ?


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jan 2021)

I've just made some more mince pies, if I'd had a pound for every mince pie I had made I would be .............Fat


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Jan 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just made some more mince pies, if I'd had a pound for every mince pie I had made I would be .............Fat



I like mince pies..... just saying...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been sitting with my right wrist elevated and hoping and praying it’s only sprained but suspect a fracture. There was ice under the snow. I saved myself a couple of times but third time unlucky and went down with a thump. It’s sore and a bit swollen. No way I want to go near hospitals just now. I’ll keep popping painkillers and keep it elevated and immobile as much as possible and see how it goes. Not easy on your own when it’s your dominant hand.


Sorry to hear that @Mo1959 , fingers crossed for you


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jan 2021)

My bird count from between 9 and 10 this morning
blue tit 3, robin 1, blackbird 1, dunnock 2, wren 1.
Shame the long tailed tits didn’t make an appearance for it. Still, better than some years.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jan 2021)

After counting birds I’ve been out for a couple of hours on the bike, 2 degrees but mostly sunny, almost spring-like at times. Mostly avoided the showers of sleet and hail.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> My bird count from between 9 and 10 this morning
> blue tit 3, robin 1, blackbird 1, dunnock 2, wren 1.
> Shame the long tailed tits didn’t make an appearance for it. Still, better than some years.


Only a few coal tits and some starlings today. The heavy rain all day is not to their liking.
We have had quite a few long tailed tits recently.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been sitting with my right wrist elevated and hoping and praying it’s only sprained but suspect a fracture. There was ice under the snow. I saved myself a couple of times but third time unlucky and went down with a thump. It’s sore and a bit swollen. No way I want to go near hospitals just now. I’ll keep popping painkillers and keep it elevated and immobile as much as possible and see how it goes. Not easy on your own when it’s your dominant hand.


Not often I second Dave7, but he's right about the A&E's. Emergencies such as stubbed toes and nails cut too short aren't going.

Means you'll be in and out well under the four hour limit.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not often I second Dave7, but he's right about the A&E's. Emergencies such as stubbed toes and nails cut too short aren't going.
> 
> Means you'll be in and out well under the four hour limit.


Oi you... watch it


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> After counting birds I’ve been out for a couple of hours on the bike, 2 degrees but mostly sunny, almost spring-like at times. Mostly avoided the showers of sleet and hail.


Heavy rain here so few birds about. We often get seagulls when the weathers a bit windy in the harbour. A couple of days ago one of them released a massive load which splattered all over the window in the Patio doors, this occurred less than five minutes after the window cleaner had been🙁
There’s a guy a few houses down has a Dovecote so we regularly have white doves flying over the house, I think he runs a business releasing them at celebrations. Usually it’s just house sparrows and a few robins plus the occasional blue tit.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

Mo, something you might want to try.
Two bowls/containers, one with water as hot as you can stand, the other with water as cold as possible. 

Alternate between the two, with the affected area in each for ten minutes. 

One I was given when I snapped my ankle in November 2000.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> I noticed you mentioned switching the kettle on, then nothing. Never asked if I wanted a cuppa.


Sorry. I'll remember next time......


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is it a lemon tree?


Er...? 



classic33 said:


> I thought it was on private land, old school site.


I don't know about old schools. 

There used to be a *medical centre* there. It is where the evil *Dr Shipman* began his medical career!


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Hello there. Been busy doing nothing since we got back from Exeter hospital where our daughter had a meeting with her surgeon. She is going to have her last operation next Thursday which should clear her of any cancer ramifications, followed by radio therapy 6 weeks later.
> As I was going to return home for a couple of weeks next Monday, that won't happen now as she will need more help after the op so I am now planning to go back to Wales on the 11th or 12th to make sure the house is still standing and get vaccinated a few days later I heard for my age group. I also want to see my son before he goes back to Taiwan on the 24th.
> Also, she will probably be moving in her new house at the end of February so more help needed there.
> At least, my wife seem to be doing ok but she still feels tired quickly so not out of the woods yet I guess.
> ...


Taiwan is taking the pandemic very seriously. Only 7 deaths I believe.
My son was sent out he suspects to test conditions. No comfy hotel room allowed this time. He was put into what seemed like a prison with cells to match and sent back pictures to Seimens who were a bit concerned at the conditions and he eventually got moved to an accommodation block for trainee police.
He has been in some appalling hotels in the Middle East in the past but never in solitary confinement.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jan 2021)

@Mo1959 sorry to hear about your fall. I've had one dental appointment and two hospital appointments during the Covid-19 crisis. Having seen the levels of hygiene care I wouldn't hesitate to go to A&E if I suspected a broken wrist.

I would imagine your local A&E is probably a quietish one normally???


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Taiwan is taking the pandemic very seriously. Only 7 deaths I believe.
> My son was sent out he suspects to test conditions. No comfy hotel room allowed this time. He was put into what seemed like a prison with cells to match and sent back pictures to Seimens who were a bit concerned at the conditions and he eventually got moved to an accommodation block for trainee police.
> He has been in some appalling hotels in the Middle East in the past but never in solitary confinement.



My son recently had similar, before being allowed to join a ship in North Sea. Not uncomfortable conditions, ie a hotel, but, confined to room for 23 out of 24 hours per day, meals delivered to door. Almost like being in prison, except, better pay.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been sitting with my right wrist elevated and hoping and praying it’s only sprained but suspect a fracture. There was ice under the snow. I saved myself a couple of times but third time unlucky and went down with a thump. It’s sore and a bit swollen. No way I want to go near hospitals just now. I’ll keep popping painkillers and keep it elevated and immobile as much as possible and see how it goes. Not easy on your own when it’s your dominant hand.


You should at least consult a doctor if it does not improve quickly and they can decide whether it is just a sprain.
Don't know where your nearest x ray facility is but there should be one nearer than Perth.
Hospitals at least here are pretty stringent and you should be perfectly safe unless perhaps in a ward with other patients.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> My son recently had similar, before being allowed to join a ship in North Sea. Not uncomfortable conditions, ie a hotel, but, confined to room for 23 out of 24 hours per day, meals delivered to door. Almost like being in prison, except, better pay.


He would not have been in Taiwan tho'. In the past he had a hotel room but as soon as the new strain of virus appeared they went into full protective mode and everything was immediately tightened down. He was confined 24 hours per day and vast fines were threatened if he stepped outside his door.


----------



## GM (30 Jan 2021)

Sorry to hear that Mo, hope it mends quickly. A&E is the answer, better to be sure.


----------



## gavroche (30 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been sitting with my right wrist elevated and hoping and praying it’s only sprained but suspect a fracture. There was ice under the snow. I saved myself a couple of times but third time unlucky and went down with a thump. It’s sore and a bit swollen. No way I want to go near hospitals just now. I’ll keep popping painkillers and keep it elevated and immobile as much as possible and see how it goes. Not easy on your own when it’s your dominant hand.


If you think you have a fracture, I would recommend strongly to go to an hospital. It is safer than you think


oldwheels said:


> Taiwan is taking the pandemic very seriously. Only 7 deaths I believe.
> My son was sent out he suspects to test conditions. No comfy hotel room allowed this time. He was put into what seemed like a prison with cells to match and sent back pictures to Seimens who were a bit concerned at the conditions and he eventually got moved to an accommodation block for trainee police.
> He has been in some appalling hotels in the Middle East in the past but never in solitary confinement.


Yes, my son is a bit concerned about his quarantine in similar conditions and is trying to arrange better lodging through the people he works for. 
Last time, the Taiwan authorities paid £400 towards his hotel bill. 
Regarding Covid, you are right though, the government there is taking more stringent measures than the UK and the results are there to back it : 7 casualties in a population of 20 millions.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2021)

I enter several competitions a day. I have won a few thousand pounds here and there, plus a few nice non-cash prizes. I always dream of winning a large cash prize though. If I won anything over £10k now that would comfortably see me through to my state pension.

So... I was just looking at a competition to win £50k and thinking how nice it would be to be able put £3k in the bank and buy £47k worth of Premium Bonds. Just checking the T&C, I spotted this...



Bauer Media T&C said:


> We will sometimes (at our discretion) telephone entrants and ask them to speak on-air. They have the right to refuse. If they consent, their voice will be recorded and they consent to this recording being used on our radio broadcasts. Entrants agree that we will own this recording and that a copy of it will be stored for further exploitation, which may include promotion.
> 
> Entrants will not be put through to speak on-air if we think they are driving illegally, intoxicated, likely to swear, or otherwise offend our listeners. _Whilst on air for the purposes of this competition entrants must not use foul language, swear, say or do anything defamatory or illegal or say or do anything which would damage the reputation of the Promoter, is offensive or inappropriate or which would cause us, or our listeners, harm._ *Failure to comply will result in disqualification, and if the entrant has won the prize, this will be forfeited.*


My advice in that situation is to refuse to speak. Apart from the fact that you might end up making a fool of yourself, how awful to suffer this scenario:

Caller: "_Hello, is that ColinJ?_"
Me: "_It depends... Who's asking?_"
Caller: "_Oh, yeah - it's Dick Famous-DJ from Kiss!_"
Me (in mounting excitement): "_Right... Yes, I'm ColinJ!_"
Caller: "_Colin - you are live on Kiss. I am just calling you to tell you that you are the lucky winner of our £50,000 jackpot!_"
Me: "_Oh that is effing brilliant! Eff me, I needed that effing cash! I effing LOVE you D..._"

[Click] [Dial tone]


----------



## GM (30 Jan 2021)

Currently waiting in the car outside the surgery while Mrs GM has her jab, listening out for the screams!


----------



## 12boy (30 Jan 2021)

Mo, my chiropractor always specifies cold for recent injuries involving muscles or connective tissue since it reduces swelling. It won't help with a broken bone, though. Better to find it isn't broken and you went to the ER for nothing than find you should of gone but didn't. Sadly, older folks bones break so much more easily.. get well soon..
It will be almost 4C with a light breeze here today. Almost all the snow was removed by the recent Chinook so the paths are clearish. Good day for a little ride. Probably should do a little in the garden or perhaps tree trimming.
I've noticed that y'all like to drink tea late or even if you have trouble with waking in the night and getting back to sleep. Is it some sort of decaf? If I have any caffeine after say 4pm, I find it much harder to go to sleep and harder to get back to sleep when I wake up during the night. How do you do it?
Vaya con Dios.....


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> He would not have been in Taiwan tho'. In the past he had a hotel room but as soon as the new strain of virus appeared they went into full protective mode and everything was immediately tightened down. He was confined 24 hours per day and vast fines were threatened if he stepped outside his door.



No my son was in Nigeria when the COVID thing kicked off. Thankfully he got back to UK about June last year. Since then been working from home or “local”, ie Netherlands, etc


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Mo, my chiropractor always specifies cold for recent injuries involving muscles or connective tissue since it reduces swelling. It won't help with a broken bone, though. Better to find it isn't broken and you went to the ER for nothing than find you should of gone but didn't. Sadly, older folks bones break so much more easily.. get well soon..
> It will be almost 4C with a light breeze here today. Almost all the snow was removed by the recent Chinook so the paths are clearish. Good day for a little ride. Probably should do a little in the garden or perhaps tree trimming.
> I've noticed that y'all like to drink tea late or even if you have trouble with waking in the night and getting back to sleep. Is it some sort of decaf? If I have any caffeine after say 4pm, I find it much harder to go to sleep and harder to get back to sleep when I wake up during the night. How do you do it?
> Vaya con Dios.....



Hello 12boy,
I find that I can drink filter coffee up to about 7pm and sleep fine. As far as decaf goes, it is the work of the devil, some processes use chemicals to remove the caffeine from the coffee and I would rather not drink it at all than drink decaf.
On a similar-ish note, alcohol free beer. It used to be the case that the alcohol free beers were dire, I tried a couple of different ones many years ago, they were the usual lager style fizzy muck, I still ended up with a hangover the next day. The current crop can be outstandingly good, I've had some excellent low alcohol beers from small brewers, a real eye opener as to what can be done.
As to sleeping at night, it's not a problem for me, having a clear conscience and living an unblemished life of abstinence 🤥🤥


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> No my son was in Nigeria when the COVID thing kicked off. Thankfully he got back to UK about June last year. Since then been working from home or “local”, ie Netherlands, etc


A guy who is keen cyclist and handy mechanic lives just along the road from me said he was stuck in Nigeria for 12 weeks as the airlines had shut down. He also said he prefers to work on a ship out of sight of land as he thinks it less to be attacked by pirates. Strange times right enough.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Almost all the snow was removed by the recent Chinook so the paths are clearish.


We see the odd Chinook too but I’ve never seen them used for clearing snow ! Sounds scary


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A guy who is keen cyclist and handy mechanic lives just along the road from me said he was stuck in Nigeria for 12 weeks as the airlines had shut down. He also said he prefers to work on a ship out of sight of land as he thinks it less to be attacked by pirates. Strange times right enough.



Yes, I wasn’t best pleased at son deciding to work in Nigeria. He was working on-shore. His re-assurance to me was “we have armed escort to the office”. Not very re-assuring in my book.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We see the odd Chinook too but I’ve never seen them used for clearing snow ! Sounds scary


Will *this wind* be so mighty, as to lay low...?


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jan 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, I wasn’t best pleased at son deciding to work in Nigeria. He was working on-shore. His re-assurance to me was “we have armed escort to the office”. Not very re-assuring in my book.


Since we are swapping stories I will tell about when he was building fish cages in South Africa. They lived in a secure compound and drove to the work site daily. When driving to or from work they were told to stop for nothing, ever. If there was a body lying in the middle of the road do not stop but drive over it. It could possibly be a dummy but never ever stop even if it looks like a person.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Since we are swapping stories I will tell about when he was building fish cages in South Africa. They lived in a secure compound and drove to the work site daily. When driving to or from work they were told to stop for nothing, ever. If there was a body lying in the middle of the road do not stop but drive over it. It could possibly be a dummy but never ever stop even if it looks like a person.



Children! They cause you nothing but worry 

I was never like that, I am sure


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Mo, my chiropractor always specifies cold for recent injuries involving muscles or connective tissue since it reduces swelling. It won't help with a broken bone, though. Better to find it isn't broken and you went to the ER for nothing than find you should of gone but didn't. Sadly, older folks bones break so much more easily.. get well soon..
> It will be almost 4C with a light breeze here today. Almost all the snow was removed by the recent Chinook so the paths are clearish. Good day for a little ride. Probably should do a little in the garden or perhaps tree trimming.
> I've noticed that y'all like to drink tea late or even if you have trouble with waking in the night and getting back to sleep.* Is it some sort of decaf? *If I have any caffeine after say 4pm, I find it much harder to go to sleep and harder to get back to sleep when I wake up during the night. How do you do it?
> Vaya con Dios.....


Decaff, decaff he says!
Refuse to touch the stuff on the shelves, much less bring it home.

I just use a smaller cup/mug after midnight.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> I just use a smaller cup/mug after midnight.


How is that working out for you? 


Signed: A fellow _awake-most-of-the-nighter_!


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Er...?
> 
> 
> I don't know about old schools.
> ...


That's the place.

It's supposed to be good for lemon trees. And it's a natural organic fertilizer.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jan 2021)

Boy it was tough on the bike today. 30 miles in to a brutally cold headwind. I think we had 2-3 miles when it wasn't in our face. So Good Samaritan job done as my friend clearly needed company and chat. 30 miles of chat in to the freezing wind 🌬️ 🥶

Went to our favourite cafe. The lovely lady who runs it is clearly unhappy and under a lot of pressure. She thinks she will be closed, except for takeaway, till May. 

We have a quiz tonight. Central heating on, fire lit. It is friggin' cold in Lancashire tonight.

Stay warm. Stay safe.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jan 2021)

Oh yes. To sum up this awful virus. I live in a small close community, everyone knows what is happening. We all found out today a neighbour has died.........on Christmas Day and none of us had heard about it. 

☹️☹️


----------



## rustybolts (30 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been sitting with my right wrist elevated and hoping and praying it’s only sprained but suspect a fracture. There was ice under the snow. I saved myself a couple of times but third time unlucky and went down with a thump. It’s sore and a bit swollen. No way I want to go near hospitals just now. I’ll keep popping painkillers and keep it elevated and immobile as much as possible and see how it goes. Not easy on your own when it’s your dominant hand.


The ice can be your friend now , it will take down swelling and kill off pain. you might have got away with it. I would bind it gently when swelling subsides


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> How is that working out for you?
> 
> 
> Signed: A fellow _awake-most-of-the-nighter_!


Doesn't affect me one way or the other.

Or, to put it another way, it has about as much effect, on sleep, as the tablets that "are strong enough to knock an elephant out".


----------



## Sterlo (30 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been sitting with my right wrist elevated and hoping and praying it’s only sprained but suspect a fracture. There was ice under the snow. I saved myself a couple of times but third time unlucky and went down with a thump. It’s sore and a bit swollen. No way I want to go near hospitals just now. I’ll keep popping painkillers and keep it elevated and immobile as much as possible and see how it goes. Not easy on your own when it’s your dominant hand.


Mo, assume you have the same option in Scotland, ring NHS 111. If they think you need it, they can book you a spot at A&E so you're not hanging about. I'm sure I broke my finger last year but never bothered doing anything about it and now I've very little use of it (fortunately only my little finger on my left hand), I'd hate it to turn into something bad. You need to get it looked at within a few days otherwise there is little they can do.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2021)

I've only just noticed that we are on the Flying Scotsman page. 4472


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> I've only just noticed that we are on the Flying Scotsman page. 4472


Will it reach its BR number of 60103 though?


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Jan 2021)

That was a shock , I thought I had I got lost and wandered into the railway enthusiast thread.


----------



## 12boy (30 Jan 2021)

Ride was very nice. A local baker dropped off a loaf of sourdough porridge bread baked this morning and that blew my lo-carb diet all to hell..2 slices an inch thick with butter, the size of two hands together. Very good...this baker makes other things like pstry or baguette...but although they taste great, his whole wheat grainy stuff always reminds me of Terry Pratchett 's dwarf bread...it is the staff of life because you could bludgeon any assailant to death with it.
Be well and safe...


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Ride was very nice. A local baker dropped off a loaf of sourdough porridge bread baked this morning and that blew my lo-carb diet all to hell..2 slices an inch thick with butter, the size of two hands together. Very good...this baker makes other things like pstry or baguette...but although they taste great, his whole wheat grainy stuff always reminds me of Terry Pratchett 's dwarf bread...it is the staff of life because you could bludgeon any assailant to death with it.
> Be well and safe...


Cease and desist all this talk of fresh baked bread. You're making me miss a relatives handiwork. Oft they'd raffle some off, so well sought by those who knew.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> That was a shock , I thought I had I got lost and wandered into the railway enthusiast thread.


Next "target" is _"Union of South Africa"_.


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2021)

No sign of the "little mouse".
So far!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> No sign of the "little mouse".
> So far!


I've had enough cryptic clues for one day (and half a night)!

I've added another Metro cryptic (finished Friday's), a quick Times and half the next one, plus one of the last 2 clues in my FT crossword. The Telegraph puzzle looks a bit harder, and I am still intimidated by the full-size Times crosswords, but I think I'll get to that standard in a week or two if I keep practising.



monkers said:


> One of my own that your guidebook may not help with as they tend to based on logs of what has been previously published ...
> 
> On Parisian Streets the heavies are Backward Bill and Squiffy Simon. (7)


I can think of something that might be more suited to Madrid! (Unless the French also use the word, but I don't think so...)


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We see the odd Chinook too but I’ve never seen them used for clearing snow ! Sounds scary


We regularly see (and HEAR) 3 Chinooks going over our garden. Always on the same flight path. I would really like to know where they are headed.
We see them going t'other way also.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Since we are swapping stories I will tell about when he was building fish cages in South Africa. They lived in a secure compound and drove to the work site daily. When driving to or from work they were told to stop for nothing, ever. If there was a body lying in the middle of the road do not stop but drive over it. It could possibly be a dummy but never ever stop even if it looks like a person.


I was told similar to that back in the 70s by a guy who had lived there for a few years. Apparently he was told that even if knock a black person over you do not stop.
On a related note.....in the 80s I was asked to visit iran for work.... I declined the offer


----------



## monkers (31 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've had enough cryptic clues for one day (and half a night)!
> 
> I've added another Metro cryptic (finished Friday's), a quick Times and half the next one, plus one of the last 2 clues in my FT crossword. The Telegraph puzzle looks a bit harder, and I am still intimidated by the full-size Times crosswords, but I think I'll get to that standard in a week or two if I keep practising.
> 
> ...



I believe the Spanish use the same root word, but use a slightly different plural form. The word is in the English dictionary too, but rarely heard in English usage.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2021)

Good morning.
First things first......Mo......how is your poorly wrist.
-1° here and feels it.
0400 this morning 2 yoofs of bikes (no lights) stopped outside to weigh our property up. MrsD was quickly up to fully open the blinds and they were off. 
No way they can get in the garage as its double locked inside and the roof is now reinforced but they can cause a mess.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2021)

@Mo1959 duplicating but I couldn't get your moniker to respond earlier.
Please let us know how you are as MrsD is concerned


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2021)

Like Trump's loins when Stormy is in town, I habe risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2021)

Morning. -1 and feels like -6 here.

Have a good day.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, its cold and frosty this morning.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2021)

Morning all 

Yet another day on planet lockdown.
What to do today? 
Go for a walk, watch a film, have dinner, go to bed?
Or, go to bed, have dinner, watch a film, go for a walk?


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was told similar to that back in the 70s by a guy who had lived there for a few years. Apparently he was told that even if knock a black person over you do not stop.
> On a related note.....in the 80s I was asked to visit iran for work.... I declined the offer


My son [He has been everywhere] worked in Iran for 6 months down at the Gulf of Hormuz [not to sure of the spelling without looking it up] Once he got accommodation issues sorted there were no problems and he got on well with the locals. Said tho' he never wanted to see chicken and rice ever again. 
The main thing to beware of was not fly with Iranian Scareways as they were called. Tehran he was under scrutiny by the secret police but he was only there for a few days.
Now Libya is another story but not now.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jan 2021)

Grey cold start to the day here.
Mo the advice to ring 111 if your wrist is not improved is a good idea. They can sometimes take a while to get back to you as weekends are busy usually so do it early and they used to get a doctor to come to you if needed. This may not happen due to the virus but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Paulus (31 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yet another day on planet lockdown.
> What to do today?
> ...


So many choices


Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A frosty but bright start to the day here.
A long walk across the soggy fields beckons.

I have a couple of lamb shanks which I am going to cook in a red wine and rosemary sauce for dinner 

Dry January finishes tonight, I may have a beer tomorrow 

Stay safe everyone  Drink more tea


----------



## rustybolts (31 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> So many choices
> 
> 
> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> ...


 "Drink more tea" and take Vitamin D !!!


----------



## Paulus (31 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> "Drink more tea" and take Vitamin D !!!


Having listened to quite a few doctors and scientists on the radio recently, it would seem that as long as you eat a balanced healthy diet, vitamin D is the only supplement that should be needed.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2021)

Right! Decision made!
I'm going to get up, go for a walk, watch a film them go to bed............or...........get up, go for a walk, watch a film, have dinner and then go to bed.
I think........


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> No sign of the "little mouse".
> So far!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Jan 2021)

Good Morning All, another bright frosty start. Defintely more birdsong happening now.
Wishing @Mo1959 all the best.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> So many choices
> 
> 
> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> ...


Oh, I haven't had lamb shank in so long. I must go to the farm shop today!!!

Thanks for reminding me. Love them.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2021)

Good day. An absolute belting frost last night. Greyish and very cold out.

@Mo1959 how goes it? @dave r how is Mrs D? @Dave7 and how goes it with aunty? This list is getting too long. ☹️

Went to bed early, slept till 4.00, woke for an hour then slept again. Feeling very good..

Best news in ages as No. 2 son gets his jab as a vulnerable person on February 6th and the carer staff on February 6th.

I plan a decent walk today, a spot of tidying and have household admin to do.

All round I feel pretty chipper. Off to do my morning stretches.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2021)

Where's @screenman ?
He hasn't been seen for 3 weeks.
Hope nothing has happened.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2021)

An interesting start to the day.
Up before 0600.....had a beverage and was back in bed by 0800.
Just got up and we were both hungry for the 1st time in months ......so ....MrsD had this weird idea of ginger cake with custard. Strangely, it was enjoyable 
A chill day. Golf and footy on tv.


----------



## gavroche (31 Jan 2021)

Bonjour. It is raining again so what's new? 
I think I will wash my wellies today because they are very muddy with this crap weather.
Another exciting day ahead then.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. It is raining again so what's new?
> I think I will wash my wellies today because they are very muddy with this crap weather.
> Another exciting day ahead then.


I'm off for doggie walking over at Crow Point - I'll give you a wave across the bay.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Jan 2021)

Good morning Folks,
I've started setting the alarm for 7:00, I've no need to get up, just wanted to add a bit of structure to my day. Mrs tenkay is on the turbo, currently cycling around Dorchester, my turn next. I rode the Malverns yesterday and finished in 1:01:30. Todays effort will be to try and finish under the hour. We were running a little low on ground coffee, I have a Brompton basket bag that sis under the stairs when not in use, this has become a sort of storage area for odd bites of bike paraphernalia. I was looking for a bit of kit and diving into the bag revealed two packets of Coffee that I'd forgotten to take out after my last visit to the shops 
On an unrelated topic, I subscribe to Netflix on a monthly basis. The cost is going up from next month so I did a quick message to the other members of the family who share it with me. If they weren't using it then I was going to cancel the subscription. Both daughters do use it on a regular basis so I'll keep it going. Evidently the main content being viewed is Peppa Pig and Paw Patrol 😄
I'm also going to take out a subscription to Disney+ This seems a real bargain at the moment. You get access to every Disney Film and cartoon going all the way back to Steamboat Willie, the original Mickey Mouse character. There's all the DreamWorks stuff and the Simpsons, plus every Star Wars film. National Geographic for wildlife and documentaries. The current price is £5.99 a month on a rolling contract, or £59 for a year with support for up to four devices.

Have a peaceful day folks, and if Mo is able to read this Forum but not able to post due to her wrist injury, I'm sure I'm not the only one to send a big hug and a heartfelt get well soon xx


----------



## rustybolts (31 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Having listened to quite a few doctors and scientists on the radio recently, it would seem that as long as you eat a balanced healthy diet, vitamin D is the only supplement that should be needed.


Professor Luke O Neill ( among others) have a different opinion , the UK government may speak for it soon also.
Luke O'Neill on Twitter: "Vitamin D: govt should recommend Vit D supplementation to fight Covid19. Royal Society report: ‘We urge governments to recommend vitamin D for all, to help optimize immune health... nothing to lose and potentially much to gain.’ https://t.co/j41IHiMAIJ. https://t.co/CwJz8Jl348 https://t.co/Ghzh0ZcgWR" / Twitter


----------



## Paulus (31 Jan 2021)

My thick cut marmalade has turned out fine.it has set nicely, not solid, but just runny enough to stick to the spoon.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2021)

I've been out on my trike  bloody cold 1.5c 
No word from @Mo1959 hope she it all right


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. An absolute belting frost last night. Greyish and very cold out.
> 
> @Mo1959 how goes it? @dave r how is Mrs D? @Dave7 and how goes it with aunty? This list is getting too long. ☹
> 
> ...



I've just been told she's home tuesday, they're installing a hospital bed in here on Monday ready for Tuesday, I'm going to be busy this week.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> I believe the Spanish use the same root word, but use a slightly different plural form. The word is in the English dictionary too, but rarely heard in English usage.


Ok then - Caminos?  (Bill = account = ac, backwards = ca; Simon squiffy, rearranged to minos.)

If it isn't _that_, then it is an amazing coincidence! 

As for my final troublesome FT answer... I deduced that it must be '_eau de nil_' but had never heard of it. On checking though - Yes, as required - a colour (a pale green). I'm going to buy the Chambers dictionary and thesaurus apps. They are supposed to be among the best for crossword puzzle fans. 

Finally, a clue for @numbnuts from one of my Times Quick Cryptic puzzles...

_CID officer's grabbed by lunatic: streaker?_ (6)


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Jan 2021)

Been out for a couple of hours on the bike, bright but cold, no better than 1.5 °. Only saw a couple of other cyclists but cars and walkers everywhere


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2021)

Paulus said:


> Having listened to quite a few doctors and scientists on the radio recently, it would seem that as long as you eat a balanced healthy diet, vitamin D is the only supplement that should be needed.





rustybolts said:


> Professor Luke O Neill ( among others) have a *different opinion* , the UK government may speak for it soon also.


Actually, they agree! 

Vitamin K2 is another very important one that many people need to look at. It _IS _possible to get enough it from your diet, but the majority of people in the developed world don't nowadays. (You need to be eating high quality meat, dairy, eggs, certain types of fermented products etc.)



Tenkaykev said:


> On an unrelated topic, I subscribe to Netflix on a monthly basis. The cost is going up from next month so I did a quick message to the other members of the family who share it with me. If they weren't using it then I was going to cancel the subscription. Both daughters do use it on a regular basis so I'll keep it going. Evidently the main content being viewed is Peppa Pig and Paw Patrol 😄


My sister does that. She has a multi-user HD Netflix account which she uses with her kids, I use it too, as do a couple of her friends.


----------



## GM (31 Jan 2021)

G'day Y'all...What would we do without Netflix and iplayer, been a real bonus these last few months. Luckily our daughter has the Netflix account and we are her guests.

Busy morning D.I.Y.ing, a little bit more to do and then feet up. Finished watching Traces yesterday evening, and The Investigation, what a miserable lot they are 🙁

Enjoy the rest of your day folks!


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, Middleton Hall, 48 miles. I kept it as main road as I could, I stayed off the little lanes as much as possible, even the main roads needed care, plenty of frozen puddles, sheet ice and slush about, Cornets End lane was bad, if I'd realized it was going to be that bad I'd have ignored it and continued on into Meriden, there was plenty of ice on the top of the lane and half way down it was flooded with sheet ice either side of the flood water, a couple of times I managed to spin up the back wheel and have the bike going sideways, the foot path by the golf club was clear which surprised me and Maxstoke lane was bad, again it surprised me I expected that to be clear, on the way back I got to Maxstoke and decided not to ride Kinwalsey Lane or Harvest Hill lane, instead I continued to Fillongly and rode into Coventry down the Tamworth Road. It was a bitter cold day with a steady breeze blowing, but though chilly it was a nice day for a bike ride. I haven't ridden much since Xmas and it showed this morning, by the time I got to Middleton Hall my legs were already fading, by the time I got back into Coventry I was running on empty. Just outside Nether Whitacre theres a narrow bridge over a pool with traffic lights, whilst waiting at the lights a skein of geese flew over a couple of yards in front of me, at a height of less than 10 feet, an amazing sight.

Edit
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/62098542


----------



## Paulus (31 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, they agree!
> 
> Vitamin K2 is another very important one that many people need to look at. It _IS _possible to get enough it from your diet, but the majority of people in the developed world don't nowadays. (You need to be eating high quality meat, dairy, eggs, certain types of fermented products etc.)
> 
> ...


Same here, we use our daughters account for Netflix and Amazon Video. Very handy. We also have access to our son's Sky Go account.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ok then - Caminos?  (Bill = account = ac, backwards = ca; Simon squiffy, rearranged to minos.)
> 
> If it isn't _that_, then it is an amazing coincidence!
> 
> ...



Yes, certainly one for @numbnuts 😎


----------



## rustybolts (31 Jan 2021)

Dave R must have been an amazing moment when those geese flew so close by . "Winged Migration " is a dvd I play every couple of months , never tire of it


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Dave R must have been an amazing moment when those geese flew so close by . "Winged Migration " is a dvd I play every couple of months , never tire of it



It was indeed, made me wish I had a camera in my hand, the cameraman on the bridge must have been grumbling though, he'd only just arrived and he was still setting up.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Jan 2021)

A good session on the turbo and managed to nip in under the hour for my ride in the Malvern hills. This was followed by a couple of rounds of toast smothered in home made thick cut Marmalade ( homemade by a friend )
On a more sombre note I have been hearing a lot more Ambulance sirens over the last couple of weeks and five so far today. Our area went from being in band 2 to one of the highest. An Email from the Council on Friday announced that one of the overspill emergency mortuaries was being brought into use.

Stay safe folks


----------



## 12boy (31 Jan 2021)

-5C now, 5C this afternoon with 20 mph winds. Not too bad for a nice bracing spin?
Mo, Mo, where art thee, Mo? We worry about you.
Perhaps a trip to the Big Boxes today, getting low on a few things. There is a hamburger joint adjacent, 5 Guys, that only cooks the double patty burgers after you order them, and a small order of fries is a 12 oz cup worth after which they dump twice that in the bag. Perhaps we will enjoy a 5 Guys after shopping, or maybe before.
Yesterday I borrowed my neighbor's cordless electric pole chainsaw. I may need to get my own it worked so well trimming 5 inch branches 10 feet above ground. No gas/oil mix, no futzing around starting it, just pull the trigger and cut away. Of course, when I stand directly under the branch I am cutting it can still fall on my head. I know that now.
Off to try following along with a little YouTube yoga. It is a lot more exercise than I had supposed, which means it is good for me, right?
Be safe and well.


----------



## monkers (31 Jan 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ok then - Caminos?  (Bill = account = ac, backwards = ca; Simon squiffy, rearranged to minos.)
> 
> If it isn't _that_, then it is an amazing coincidence!
> 
> ...



Oh so close heavies on Parisian streets are heavy goods vehicles - so camions.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2021)

monkers said:


> Oh so close heavies on Parisian streets are heavy goods vehicles - so camions.


Ha ha - excellent... I thought that I hadn't dealt with 'heavies' properly. I imagined perhaps the heavies Bill and Simon were bouncers standing outside a Parisian nightclub!


----------



## 12boy (31 Jan 2021)

Got a ride in on my minivelo which is about as different from the balefill Bianchi as my choices allow. Sure was fun and a lovely day to boot. I did enjoy the yoga first though. Comes to 205 miles in January. The weather has been pretty good or it would have been much less.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Got a ride in on my minivelo which is about as different from the balefill Bianchi as my choices allow. Sure was fun and a lovely day to boot. I did enjoy the yoga first though. Comes to 205 miles in January. The weather has been pretty good or it would have been much less.


204 miles doing yoga!
That's some exercise.

What size is the chainring on the lower bike pictured?


----------



## The Rover (31 Jan 2021)

I dodged a few ice puddles as well this morning, biggest ride since my collar bone op.
45miles, 3500ft of climbing towards Chipping which included Birdy brow ( 600ft of climbing in just over a mile) and Hall Hill.
Both hurt, my mate suffered and struggled on the way home, serves him right for being late, again.

This weeks retirement plans include some shopping, cleaning and walking the dog. I’ll have the school run to do and some homework with the boy, nothing too taxing, some reading and spellings. I’ve got a mattress being delivered tomorrow, I need to give a hedgehog house some TLC and I’ve provisionally arranged two outdoor rides,

That said, I’m expecting a “ can you just “ which will mean the wife will want to me do something unexpected and my plans will need adjusting.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Jan 2021)

Well that was a packed and enjoyable few hours in front of the telly just now, started with the World Cyclo Cross Champs, followed by the Sky Arts Runrig Last Dance (fabulous !), followed by an episode of The Bridge. Off to bed now.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Well that was a packed and enjoyable few hours in front of the telly just now, started with the World Cyclo Cross Champs, followed by the Sky Arts Runrig Last Dance* (fabulous !), followed by an episode of The Bridge. Off to bed now.


*Wasn't that on Saturday?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2021)

The Rover said:


> I dodged a few ice puddles as well this morning, biggest ride since my collar bone op.
> 45miles, 3500ft of climbing towards Chipping which included Birdy brow ( 600ft of climbing in just over a mile) and Hall Hill.


Where is Hall Hill? I might have done it but not known its name. I've done *Birdy Brow* a couple of times...

PS Scrub that - I did a search for *Hall Hill* and found it - the steep climb up from Whitewell towards Cow Ark. (I never looked up the name of the road before.)

Yes, they are both pretty hard, especially at this time of year! (I can't be bothered to make those kind of efforts until the weather is warmer... )


----------



## 12boy (1 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> 204 miles doing yoga!
> That's some exercise.
> Through spiritual awareness and my Buddha-like enlightenment I've actually traveled millions of light years doing yoga, through Astral projection.
> What size is the chainring on the lower bike pictured?
> Not sure which picture is lower. The Bianchi has a 40 tooth chain ring and the minivelo has a 42 and a 52. The minivelo's shifters are on the head tube, which take a minute to get used to. Actually, due to its very short wheelbase and small wheels it takes a while to get used to the twitchy handling. Much twitchier than the Brompton I have. It's very rigid and the chain stays quite SD high short, so it climbs like a goat.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Through spiritual awareness and my Buddha-like enlightenment I've actually traveled millions of light years doing yoga, through Astral projection.
> 
> 
> Not sure which picture is lower. The Bianchi has a 40 tooth chain ring and the minivelo has a 42 and a 52. The minivelo's shifters are on the head tube, which take a minute to get used to. Actually, due to its very short wheelbase and small wheels it takes a while to get used to the twitchy handling. Much twitchier than the Brompton I have. It's very rigid and the chain stays quite SD high short, so it climbs like a goat.


Doesn't count towards your yearly milage, you are aware of that.

Lower picture only has a single chainring. Looks big for a forty tooth one though.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

Mouse, clogs n'all, has been up and about.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Feb 2021)

Morning. Given the wrist a couple of days and the swelling and pain have gone down a bit but still not right and not able to grip much. I think I better head in to PRI this morning and get it checked out. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Hope you get your wife settled in again at home Dave. I’ll try and catch up on everything later.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Given the wrist a couple of days and the swelling and pain have gone down a bit but still not right and not able to grip much. I think I better head in to PRI this morning and get it checked out.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. Hope you get your wife settled in again at home Dave. I’ll try and catch up on everything later.


Glad your on the mend Mo


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Feb 2021)

Changed my mind about going to hospital. Just out of the bath and there's definitely a bit more movement today. I've sent away for a wrist support. Hope I'm doing the right thing but I have a bit of a hospital phobia at the best of times!


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2021)

good morning folks, been awake since five, bed people in today, I wonder what time they'll arrive? Parking might be fun, nothing else planned apart from a bit of wallpaper repair, moving furniture revealed a strip that has started to lift off the wall, I've got a strip on the chimney breast where an edge won't stay down, doesn't  matter what I do with it it always lifts back up.


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Given the wrist a couple of days and the swelling and pain have gone down a bit but still not right and not able to grip much. I think I better head in to PRI this morning and get it checked out.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. Hope you get your wife settled in again at home Dave. I’ll try and catch up on everything later.



Thanks mo,


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2021)

I have risen!

Monday is washing day. Ive twanged my neck somehow, so a day indoors with nothing more onerous than loading and unloading the washing machine isnt a bad thing.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2021)

Morning. 0 deg abs feels likr -2. Jusr waiting for my car to be picked up for its MOT.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Paulus (1 Feb 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 

Groundhog day again. 

It's dark outside and is forecast to be cloudy all day.

Did all the domestics yesterday and made 6 more pots of marmalade. 

Dog walking, and maybe a bimble out on the bike later.

@Mo1959 I went over on the ice last Sunday and hurt my wrist, although I now have full movement it still aches a little. Wrists take a while when they have taken a bang. Good to hear you're on the mend.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2021)

Morning all.
A nice lazy day yesterday.
TV golf followed by 2 games of footy, one them being Lpool beating Westaaaaam.
Booked in for our Covid vaccinations for 0900 so must leave home 08.40 latest.
@Mo1959 .....good to hear things are improving BUT.....what would your Dad have advised ???
Get yourself to the hospital !!!


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

@Mo1959 during my racing career I had to visit A&E numerous times (broken foot x 2, broken ribs x 3, collar bone, kneecap, wrists x 3) The docs there told me that if you can't firmly grip a broom handle, then you've most likely got a fracture.
Get yerself checked out.


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> @Mo1959 during my racing career I had to visit A&E numerous times (broken foot x 2, broken ribs x 3, collar bone, kneecap, wrists x 3) The docs there told me that if you can't firmly grip a broom handle, then you've most likely got a fracture.
> Get yerself checked out.


You are Evel Knieval and ICMFP!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> @Mo1959 during my racing career I had to visit A&E numerous times (broken foot x 2, broken ribs x 3, collar bone, kneecap, wrists x 3) The docs there told me that if you can't firmly grip a broom handle, then you've most likely got a fracture.
> Get yerself checked out.


Not scare mongering but MrsD hurt her wrist a few years ago after a 'slight' fall.
Went to hosi and ended up getting it pinned.
IMO you can't afford to take a chance with it.


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2021)

Any sign of @screenman  yet?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Feb 2021)

Good morning all, a dull 1° here. (Had to Google how to get a degree symbol on an ipad keyboard)
Best wishes to @Mo1959


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Wasn't that on Saturday?


Indeed it was. I hardly watch anything in real time, I just select Record and watch it when I choose.


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2021)

Off to LIDL in Ilfracombe this morning then doggie walking around Bicclescombe park.
Oh the excitement!


----------



## rustybolts (1 Feb 2021)

Get the front paw x rayed Mo or you'll always harbour doubts


----------



## oldwheels (1 Feb 2021)

Mo instead of going into Perth why not try your local GP for an opinion on your wrist? Surely Crieff has some sort of Cottage Hospital where they may have a minor injuries unit to check you out but the local surgery should be able to point you in the right direction. Anyway get well soon.
Bright sunny start and forecast to be a nice day so I must get out for a trike run before the bad weather appears tomorrow.
The ponies have gone from the field opposite. They belong to somebody who moved here without first checking out what was available. 
We are getting a lot of queries on FB. " We have bought a house and come to live here, where is the best place for food shopping?" Or another " We have bought a house and come to live here. Is there a school for my 8 year old child and where is it?"
Obviously fleeing from another country without checking anything in advance.
This appears to be happening all over the Highlands and Islands with people with lots of money buying houses blind which forces local workers out of the market.
Before we came to live here we checked everything out before deciding to take the job offer. We thought the house was not up to our accustomed standard but that was the only caveat.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Any sign of @screenman  yet?


He was last seen on the forum on January 21st so we must hope all is good. 🤞


----------



## PaulSB (1 Feb 2021)

Good morning everyone. The promised severe frost did not arrive and we have a glorious morning in sunny Lancashire.

@Mo1959 I'm pleased to hear you feel better but must join the chorus urging you to seek a medical opinion. A phone triage could be the first step.

Today marks the first day of training for the Fred Whitton. A simple one hour ride.

I suspect we will go for a 4-5 mile walk, there is ironing to do and @Paulus I bought lamb shanks yesterday so I have some cooking to do.

It must be pushing 3 months since I did anything productive. It's the first of the month, a beautiful day so I I'm resolving to kick myself in to action. I have a lot of timber on the allotment which needs turning in to kindling. I will begin this, productive, fresh air and active.


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> He was last seen on the forum on January 21st so we must hope all is good. 🤞


January 18th according to the search facility.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Well that was a packed and enjoyable few hours in front of the telly just now, started with the World Cyclo Cross Champs, followed by the Sky Arts Runrig Last Dance (fabulous !), followed by an episode of The Bridge. Off to bed now.


When I saw Runrig had been on oh ...... missed it . Checked the schedules its on again Saturday. Thanks Flick without your post I would have missed it.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2021)

@PaulSB just letting you know, we got your share of frost.....thanks for that .
Just been for our Covid jabs. It was all done in the outer corridors of the rugby club. We got there at 0900 and were out by 0920 but it was freezing cold.....sitting on cold chairs and queueing in the cold......not a lot of fun.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB just letting you know, we got your share of frost.....thanks for that .
> Just been for our Covid jabs. It was all done in the outer corridors of the rugby club. We got there at 0900 and were out by 0920 but it was freezing cold.....sitting on cold chairs and queueing in the cold......not a lot of fun.


You're welcome.

Pleased you've had the jabs. 👏


----------



## PaulSB (1 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Well that was a packed and enjoyable few hours in front of the telly just now, started with the World Cyclo Cross Champs, followed by the Sky Arts Runrig Last Dance (fabulous !), followed by an episode of The Bridge. Off to bed now.


Is this on Sky? Looks as though it is from the Sky Arts comment.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 0 deg abs feels likr -2. Jusr waiting for my car to be picked up for its MOT.
> 
> Stay safe folks


Have you jet washed the bottom in readiness for getting it waxed?

£480


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you jet washed the bottom in readiness for getting it waxed?
> 
> £480




I had it done last June or July and they jet washed it.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I had it done last June or July and they jet washed it.


Not last September!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I had it done last June or July and they jet washed it.


Nothing nicer than having your bottom jet washed and then thoroughly waxed


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not last September!


It may have been then. After the lockdown ended, Well the last lockdown anyway. I wanted to get it done before the winter. Had 1 or 2 other things done as well that needed to be looked at just in case We Had another lockdown and couldn't get the work done.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It may have been then. After the lockdown ended, Well the last lockdown anyway. I wanted to get it done before the winter. Had 1 or 2 other things done as well that needed to be looked at just in case We Had another lockdown and couldn't get the work done.


Jet washed and waxed bottom, and can't remember when. I dunno.

Everyone aware _"Mom's Taxi"_ is now out of service?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Jet washed and waxed bottom, and can't remember when. I dunno.
> 
> Everyone aware _"Mom's Taxi"_ is now out of service?



They do. They have been warned


----------



## numbnuts (1 Feb 2021)

Bloody garage door is f ....broken took me half and hour to close it


----------



## PaulSB (1 Feb 2021)

February 1st. Na Trang. Vietnam. What's changed?


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Feb 2021)

Just got back from my 40th running anniversary run. I jogged over to my old house so I could run the exact same route. Turns out it is 3.35Km in distance, and on my run 40 years ago I needed to stop twice for a breather.
Chatting to a running friend on the phone last night about various running events that we ran together made me realise that I've forgotten lots of races, they all seem to blend together in the mists of time and all but a couple of my running diaries were lost on a house move some years ago.
I've certainly saved a fortune on cigarettes over those 40 years, and it's through running that I've made some great friendships ( and gained a wife! )

So now it's time to look to the future and see what unfolds. The legs aren't as resilient as they once were, and I've found that I no longer bounce if I take a tumble when on a run. I've made a solemn promise to Mrs Tenkay to give up running, I told her that I'd pack up immediately after running a 100K on my 100th Birthday 

Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Feb 2021)

Afternoon everyone. It’s a cold but sunny day here in Coventry today . Took the car in to be serviced this morning , so I am just sitting around waiting for the call to tell me it’s ready . In normal times it would have been ready by 12 noon but these days everything takes so much longer, what with all the cleaning . 
The sad thing is this is probably the highlight of my social calendar this week 😂😂😀😀


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2021)

Bacon sarnie for lunch today.*



*With HP sauce, of course!


----------



## gavroche (1 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Bloody garage door is f ....broken took me half and hour to close it


But will it open again?


----------



## numbnuts (1 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> But will it open again?


 
Thats up to the housing association to sort out, but in the mean time I can't go out cycling


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2021)

Well the commode and the lift thingy has arrived, but no bed yet.  It's turned into a bright afternooon ideal for a walk but I'm going to have to sit in waiting and getting bored.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> We are getting a lot of queries on FB. " We have bought a house and come to live here, where is the best place for food shopping?" Or another " We have bought a house and come to live here. Is there a school for my 8 year old child and where is it?"
> Obviously fleeing from another country without checking anything in advance.
> This appears to be happening all over the Highlands and Islands with people with lots of money buying houses blind which forces local workers out of the market.
> Before we came to live here we checked everything out before deciding to take the job offer. We thought the house was not up to our accustomed standard but that was the only caveat.


I look forward to being one of them


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Is this on Sky? Looks as though it is from the Sky Arts comment.


Yes, Sky Arts


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2021)

The beds finally arrived, a proper NHS jobby


----------



## numbnuts (1 Feb 2021)

Garage update - they can't or will not repair th door until 9th of Febuary


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> The beds finally arrived, a proper NHS jobby
> 
> View attachment 571582


How'd they get that through the door(s)?


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Garage update - they can't or will not repair th door until 9th of Febuary


Quarantine!


----------



## 12boy (1 Feb 2021)

Off this morning to pay my storage fee on this bright, sunny and windy day. $120 for two 10x10 sheds full of stuff I will never use and a bunch of bike stuff. It is about 20 miles round trip of which the headwind part is mostly at first except for a short stretch at the end. I like to do the hard part first.
Nice bed, Dave r. Hopefully your Good Lady will find it comfortable and sleep well in it. I am sure you miss her a lot.
Be well and safe.


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> How'd they get that through the door(s)?




In small pieces.


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2021)

Finished fitting the last of the smart stuff. Lights, heating and cctv can all be controlled by Alexa, or from Mrs D's mobile phone.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Finished fitting the last of the smart stuff. Lights, heating and cctv can all be controlled by Alexa, or from Mrs D's mobile phone.


Wait now for


----------



## GM (1 Feb 2021)

Good news with the bed Dave. Looks comfy, plenty of room for a Guzunder! Hope your good Lady benefits from it.


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## rustybolts (2 Feb 2021)

Where is all the rain coming from ?  large mug of tea and back to the bed


----------



## rustybolts (2 Feb 2021)

Dave wishing you best of fortune with the bed today


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2021)

Like a zombie in an apocalypse, I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
Cool and wet outside this morning. 

I'm waiting with bated breath for Uncle Ernie to announce the results this month. He's keeping everyone waiting. 
MrsP has an appointment at the arthritis clinic to see what her hands and feet are up to. Her joints have been hurting and twisting for a while now, 

My new walking boots arrived yesterday, and they are too narrow, so a trip to the post office to return them.

It's all go today 

@Mo1959 how are you?

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2021)

Workout done. Half an hour of back, shoulder and arms. The guns are quivering like the 19" chick magnets they are. BEEFCAKE!

My neck is improved but still not quite right. In the interests of being sensible I'll take another day off the bike, the first consecutive 2 days off since October.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2021)

Good morning people, yet another damp dark morning, I gave myself a terrible shock earlier on, I stepped on the scales for the first in months.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Dave wishing you best of fortune with the bed today




Thank you


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2021)

Good day to one and all.
Raining......heavily.
My arm is hurting after yesterdays Covid jab so I have popped a couple of Nurofen.
Coffee consumed.
1. Visit hospital. They put the aunties wedding ring in a safe so I have to show PoA to get it.
2. Opticians to collect aunties new specs after the hospital lost her other (new) ones. Also, while there get them to sort my (new) specs out as the screw keeps coming loose and the lens pops out.....bad really, shouldn't happen.
After that.......no idea


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Feb 2021)

Good Morning All. What a joyous prospect !


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2021)

Gotta go into MK tomorrow to collect a new gun. If my neck carries on improving i'll ride there and back, make a day of it.


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Walk down to the village first thing, back home for lunch, then off to Barnstaple for an eye test.
So much fun! Can hardly contain myself.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2021)

Morning. 7 deg and feeling like 4 deg. Much warmer than the last few days.

Very wet though so no surprise there. Mr WD got his letter for the jab. 12th Feb in Newtown, same day the twins have theirs in Mach.

My Brum Brum passed it's MOT. They didn't do the transmission pipe as They havnt got all the parts they need yet.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 7 deg and feeling like 4 deg. Much warmer than the last few days.
> 
> Very wet though so no surprise there. Mr WD got his letter for the jab. 12th Feb in Newtown, same day the twins have theirs in Mach.
> 
> ...


How far away is Newtown Vs Mach ?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How far away is Newtown Vs Mach ?




Mach is about 9 miles away and Newtown is nearly 25 miles away.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mach is about 9 miles away and Newtown is nearly 25 miles away.


So.....why can't he ask for it to be done in Mach ??
Too late now I suppose.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Feb 2021)

Just looked up when I last took cash out of an ATM. I took out £50 on the 2nd March ! And most of it is sitting there in my wallet still


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So.....why can't he ask for it to be done in Mach ??
> Too late now I suppose.




My grandson said that Mach is only doing jabs for those that have medical conditions and they don't want those people going further than they have to, where as the rest of the plans can go to a bigger place.

We will kill 2 birds with 1 stone. Have the jab first then do the monthly shopping so a win win situation


----------



## numbnuts (2 Feb 2021)




----------



## Sterlo (2 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow virus dodgers.
> Cool and wet outside this morning.
> 
> I'm waiting with bated breath for Uncle Ernie to announce the results this month. He's keeping everyone waiting.
> ...


I do hate jammy people, just seen someone has won £5k and they've only got £90 of bonds


----------



## PaulSB (2 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Gotta go into MK tomorrow to collect a new gun. If my neck carries on improving i'll ride there and back, make a day of it.


I now have an image of Drago cycling from MK to his home with either a holster on his hip or a rifle slung across his back!!!


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just looked up when I last took cash out of an ATM. I took out £50 on the 2nd March ! And most of it is sitting there in my wallet still


Same here. I last filled up the Swedish brick with diseasel in late October, and took the opportunity to nab 20 sheets from the cashpoint as an emergency cash reserve. Still have a third of a tank and the full 20 quid.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Feb 2021)

Just checked the PBs and got this message:

"Sorry, there was a problem. Please try again later"

I think they don't want to spoil the surprise for when the lorry arrives full of cash!!


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

What's all this talk of rain! 




And still falling.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Just checked the PBs and got this message:
> 
> "Sorry, there was a problem. Please try again later"
> 
> I think they don't want to spoil the surprise for when the lorry arrives full of cash!!


Aren't cheques all the same size?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Feb 2021)

Good morning, I have drifted in and out of sleep the last few hours. There has been rain, sleet and snow. 'Tis now grey and windy.

The housework will be done. Then the day's excitement is to put the green bin out - I shall save this for this evening. The gas and electric meters need reading if I can find the time.

Mrs P requested I make banana loaf. We bought bananas 7-8 days ago. Still waiting for them to ripen sufficiently.

I see we have another Brexit thread.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Aren't cheques all the same size?


I took the cash only option. Don't trust banks. Also asked for small denominations so it could be two lorries.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Feb 2021)

I'm going to do my morning exercises. Then the chores.

@Mo1959 are you OK?


----------



## oldwheels (2 Feb 2021)

Dry day so far but a cold wind. Calmac are putting out warnings of disruptions and day trips are not advised. Been shopping, still no peppers and no eggs either.
Got a nice run out yesterday but very cold and sheet ice everywhere tho' the road was clear.
Bird watchers arriving already, probably looking for sight of a Sea Eagle which I know are in the vicinity but nest sites are kept secret. At one time the RSPB tried to stop us using a forest track we used regularly and I was once followed by a berk in a car until until I got fed up and stopped and told him he would get a brick accidentally through his windscreen if he did not piss off. He took the hint.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I took the cash only option. Don't trust banks. Also asked for small denominations so it could be two lorries.


£1,000,000 in £20's.


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I see we have another Brexit thread.


The next time you visit make sure the nasty shouty people don’t follow you back here 😱


----------



## Sterlo (2 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> £1,000,000 in £20's.
> View attachment 571714


Send it back, there's one missing


----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Just checked the PBs and got this message:
> 
> "Sorry, there was a problem. Please try again later"
> 
> I think they don't want to spoil the surprise for when the lorry arrives full of cash!!


Nothing for me this month. Uncle Ernie has given it to someone else.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Nothing for me this month. Uncle Ernie has given it to someone else.



Well, it is not me, nothing here either


----------



## GM (2 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Nothing for me this month. Uncle Ernie has given it to someone else.




None me! 


Morning all...30 points on Pop Master just now. Out with the dog shortly while the weather is OK. Then more DIY.

Hope Mo is OK!


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just looked up when I last took cash out of an ATM. I took out £50 on the 2nd March ! And most of it is sitting there in my wallet still



Oh Flick, I was so tempted to mention "canny Scots"


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Oh Flick, I was so tempted to mention "canny Scots"


Except that I’m English


----------



## PaulSB (2 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> £1,000,000 in £20's.
> View attachment 571714


Oh.......it'll be a small van then.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Feb 2021)

Good morning folks,
A session on the turbo completed and a coffee on the brew. I invested a few more quid in Premium Bonds a couple of months ago and they went into the draw for the first time this month. Not a sausage this month, thats the second consecutive moth where I've not won. It was expected as I was statistically ahead of the expected return so far this year so I guess it's just reversion to the mean.
Mrs Tenkay won £25 so I'll be able to borrow a tenner 
@Flick of the Elbow mentioned withdrawing money in March and still having a fair bit left in his wallet. I'm the same, so many places now ask for contactless ( although one of the three small bakers in Broadstone are cash only! )
We had a belated Burns night last night. McSweens veggie haggis, neeps and tatties, plus carrots, kale and gravy. The haggis was exceptionally good and we'll be buying it again on a more regular basis.

Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Except that I’m English


I know, I just thought that perhaps you are slowly being assimilated into the Celtic Borg


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just looked up when I last took cash out of an ATM. I took out £50 on the 2nd March ! And most of it is sitting there in my wallet still


Not spending much at the moment and my 'pocket money' keeps accumulating.
Just checked my wallet and there's just shy of £500 in notes there.
Gonna have a blowout when the pubs reopen!


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2021)

@dave r - another refugee moving in, up the road from us.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Feb 2021)

Been shopping at Sainsburys, and needed a new battery for the car now £85 poorer


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Been shopping at Sainsburys, and needed a new battery for the car now £85 poorer


Do you normally do your shopping elsewhere, and you're blaming Saintsbury's for your battery?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's all this talk of rain!
> View attachment 571712
> 
> And still falling.


I see the M62 was closed due to snow etc....Jcn 22 I think.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2021)

An interesting morning.
In town to collect the aunties specs. Parked in Asda..... virtually empty.
Walked into town......it was like a ghost town....very eerie.
Went to the hospital (to collect the aunties wedding ring)......the car park was solid with cars driving round and round waiting for a space. I eventually double parked and will see what happens .
Now sat eating a LARGE bag of Sensations Thai Sweet Chilli crisps while enjoying a whisky. Really naughty but if that is all I can eat it will do .


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> @dave r - another refugee moving in, up the road from us.
> 
> View attachment 571740


I see the truck is from Coventry ,is your new neighbour called Dave .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Feb 2021)

Is everyone who moves house now to be termed a ‘refugee’ or, worse, ‘a settler’ ? Have I missed something ?


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Is everyone who moves house now to be termed a ‘refugee’ or, worse, ‘a settler’ ? Have I missed something ?


A Grockle?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2021)

@Drago there is a program on channel 5 at 14.15. Cruising with Jane McDonald. Its around the Inner Hebrides.
Thought it may be of interest to you.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Is everyone who moves house now to be termed a ‘refugee’ or, worse, ‘a settler’ ? Have I missed something ?


Depends where you are moving to. Remote or tourist areas are definitely suspect particularly if a house is bought more or less sight unseen with no previous knowledge of the area.


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2021)

My late neighbour's house is coming up for sale this week.
Wondering who will move in.


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I once tried a 48 x 19 66 inch gear and couldn't get on with it, I found it slow and hard work, I'm on 165 cranks and I don't think I had enough leverage.



On yesterdays ride I tried out a new gear a massive increase on the previous ratio , I have replaced the worn out 700x25 tyres with 700x28 . So that’s .58 inch bigger gear according to the online calculators.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Drago there is a program on channel 5 at 14.15. Cruising with Jane McDonald. Its around the Inner Hebrides.
> Thought it may be of interest to you.


He'd not be interested, she's from Leeds.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I see the M62 was closed due to snow etc....Jcn 22 I think.


Nowt uncommon there. 
They tend to take off down the A58, ending up completely lost.


----------



## 12boy (2 Feb 2021)

Mrs 12 was able to pre-register for the vaccine yesterday. Hopefully it will be soon. And I am on track for the second one myself on 2/11.
Another warm and windy day here. I will enjoy a short ride to the library to return some books and get Mrs 12 her weekly paper. Going through the medical stuff the other day, I found a refund check from dental insurance for $100, so I will,deposit it at the bank near the library.
Having overhauled the vacuum last week I will give it a run this afternoon, unless, of course, it was fixed so well it won't work. 
Hasta luego....


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> My late neighbour's house is coming up for sale this week.
> Wondering who will move in.


Bad news..... I have just heard it is Classic


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, yet another damp dark morning, I gave myself a terrible shock earlier on, I stepped on the scales for the first in months.


I was expecting the same, but to my surprise (and delight) my weight has remained pretty stable despite lack of exercise. (I only cycled about 18 kms and walked about the same in the whole of January!)



Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just looked up when I last took cash out of an ATM. I took out £50 on the 2nd March ! And most of it is sitting there in my wallet still


I found a £10 note in my rucksack yesterday at Lidl. I forgot that I had got it as cashback a while ago in case I wanted to buy a takeaway. The local one is the only place I shop at that doesn't take card payments, and I have gone from one takeaway a week to about one every two months now.

The snow started here at about 01:00. It was pretty thick by the time I went to bed at 04:00. It is quite thick here but a bit slushy. I think it will rain at some point and quickly wash it away - no Chinook needed here!  Hopefully, it won't be enough to cause any flooding problems.

Oh, and there is now a sign up outside the new Aldi site in Tod. It is set to open on Feb. 18th. I'm sure that there will be lots of special offers on, but I'll let the crowds clear before I go in there. It is around half the distance from here that Lidl is so I will probably switch and walk to do my shopping. If I fancy a quick bike ride, I'll go to Lidl as usual. (There are a few things in Lidl that I really like so I will continue to buy them unless Aldi has something equally tempting at similar prices.)


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Bad news..... I have just heard it is Classic


Two grockles in adjoining house's!


----------



## postman (2 Feb 2021)

Tonight's tea is going to be a good of fashioned fry up.Black pudding,bacon,toms,baked,beans,sausage,toast and eggs.Roll on six o'clock.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Tonight's tea is going to be a good of fashioned fry up.Black pudding,bacon,toms,baked,beans,sausage,toast and eggs.Roll on six o'clock.


I would "like" that if it wasn't for the dried blood with lumps of fat pudding


----------



## postman (2 Feb 2021)

Black pudding,cold,boiled, fried, food for the Gods.


----------



## pawl (2 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Tonight's tea is going to be a good of fashioned fry up.Black pudding,bacon,toms,baked,beans,sausage,toast and eggs.Roll on six o'clock.




My step son and his partner sent me an afternoon tea for my birthday Looks good That's this afternoon tea sorted


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Black pudding,cold,boiled, fried, food for the Gods.



Agreed, but, I find you can no longer get "real" black pudding, with the big white bits in it, and skin you could not cut!

A pub, near where I live, used to do free snacks on Sunday lunch time; Roastie, Black pudding (raw), and other goodies. I. used to. go there every Sunday that Mrs @BoldonLad's shifts included a Sunday, read my Sunday paper, a few pints, and a few snacks


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Depends where you are moving to. Remote or tourist areas are definitely suspect particularly if a house is bought more or less sight unseen with no previous knowledge of the area.


If I could I would be up to the Highlands in an instant. It’s a shame that newcomers are made to feel so unwelcome.


----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Tonight's tea is going to be a good of fashioned fry up.Black pudding,bacon,toms,baked,beans,sausage,toast and eggs.Roll on six o'clock.


I've got half a cooked chicken that needs to be eaten, curry is on the menu for tonight.


----------



## gavroche (2 Feb 2021)

My wife is having her vaccine done on Thursday.


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Two grockles in adjoining house's!


We're detached.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Agreed, but, I find you can no longer get "real" black pudding, with the big white bits in it,


By "big white bits" you mean lumps of fat


----------



## oldwheels (2 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> If I could I would be up to the Highlands in an instant. It’s a shame that newcomers are made to feel so unwelcome.


Not all incomers. There are a few who stick in my mind as being nice and useful people. Francis Drake is one such who had been skipper of Bloodhound and visiting royalty called at his house. He got on well with local fishermen as he was a good seaman and could splice wire rope to cord.
Others are just a waste of space as they had ideas of snobbery which does not work here.
The main bone of contention is that they take up houses which should be available to local workers.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> By "big white bits" you mean lumps of fat


In Stornaway these are called marags but probably cannot get them now.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Feb 2021)

Just as well it is a dry day here as it is 80 or over jag day. Very slick and quick and actual jag was quick and painless. Since I was on my own I had to wait in the car for 15 minutes in case I keeled over. There were a couple of "meet and greet" ones outside and I noticed they kept an eye on those like me waiting till the time was up. 
I am not as ancient and decrepit as I thought looking at some of those tottering in. Never realised there were so many of us here. Most of them I recognised but had not seen for years.


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> By "big white bits" you mean lumps of fat


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Feb 2021)

A walk in the fresh air with Mrs Tenkay took us along a path by a small park that is adjacent to the local allotments ( current waiting time 8+ years )
For several weeks now I have been noticing the occasional faerie themed doorways placed on the trees that line the path.
They're just a few inches in height and some are quite well hidden. I'm not sure who is doing it, or if it's a "thing" but It's certainly got me looking out for more of them.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2021)

The good news is that my Good Lady is home, got home dinnertime. We've had a social Worker round to see her this afternoon, and we've now got a care package in place which see's 2 carers in 4 times a day. The bad news is that she's not a lot better than she was when she went in, also, I've already fallen over the commode, I don't think it will be the last time I do that either.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A walk in the fresh air with Mrs Tenkay took us along a path by a small park that is adjacent to the local allotments ( current waiting time 8+ years )
> For several weeks now I have been noticing the occasional faerie themed doorways placed on the trees that line the path.
> They're just a few inches in height and some are quite well hidden. I'm not sure who is doing it, or if it's a "thing" but It's certainly got me looking out for more of them.
> 
> ...



I get adverts for those on my facebook page sometimes, the last time we were at Middleton Hall they'd got a few of those scattered round the grounds.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> If I could I would be up to the Highlands in an instant. It’s a shame that newcomers are made to feel so unwelcome.


In ways I understand it, they'll often pay more than market value for the property, thereby depriving someone who is local the chance to remain there. And they often expect the same level of services as their previous address. Often a city, that they left due to no open areas. And on the television it looks so nice, now if they had a smellyvision, and watched that whilst leaving it on constant for a few days...


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> We're detached.


Okay, two grockles in adjoining properties then.
Get it renamed _"Grockles's Grove"_.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A walk in the fresh air with Mrs Tenkay took us along a path by a small park that is adjacent to the local allotments ( current waiting time 8+ years )
> For several weeks now I have been noticing the occasional faerie themed doorways placed on the trees that line the path.
> They're just a few inches in height and some are quite well hidden. I'm not sure who is doing it, or if it's a "thing" but It's certainly got me looking out for more of them.
> 
> ...


The local kids (presumably) have been doing that around Nethy Bridge for a little while now, very lovely.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Others are just a waste of space


Charming


----------



## oldwheels (2 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Charming


My comments are quite mild in comparison to many locally. There is no objection to people coming here to work and perform a useful function. Those who come to retire with time on their hands to meddle in affairs they know little or nothing about are not so welcome as they always know better than anyone else and have no knowledge or even interest in the history.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My comments are quite mild in comparison to many locally. There is no objection to people coming here to work and perform a useful function. Those who come to retire with time on their hands to meddle in affairs they know little or nothing about are not so welcome as they always know better than anyone else and have no knowledge or even interest in the history.


That's the other side I've seen. Those already there deciding who should be allowed to enter/live there. 

A house has skipped a generation, their parents lived elsewhere or been left to the grandkids in a will. There's an air of it "doesn't or shouldn't belong to them", even if the family have been there a while. The wishes of dead are thrown aside not long after they've been buried.

The "new" occupants can be driven mad in trying to continue their lives because of this. The fact they've lived there, all their lives becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2021)

I've never felt anything other than well accepted in Devon.
Maybe because I moved here for work 16 years ago and didn't 'take a local's job'.
I've been here long enough now to know the area and people, and they know me.
It's the first place I've ever lived that felt like home.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2021)

Smart meters can crash... (Or rather, their communication hubs can.) Did _you_ know that? 

I wondered why I hadn't had my quarterly gas and electricity bill so I logged in to my online account to see what was going on and found that no readings had been taken since mid-November! I went on British Gas support chat and followed the agent's instructions. A status light on the hub was flashing red, which I gather was a sign that something wasn't right. I had to take my readings manually and type those into the chat box. I also had to supply the serial number of the comms hub, which apparently would allow engineers to deal with it remotely. I was promised that this would be done within 5 days.

Why on earth don't they get in touch if there is a problem taking readings rather than just ignoring it for over 10 weeks!

It may be a pure coincidence, but for some reason my gas/electricity accounts also appeared to have been reset. Details of previous readings and payments were gone and I was being treated as a new customer, despite having been using this account for nearly 6 years! They are looking into that too. In fact, I will log back in and see if they have sorted this out in the 4 or 5 hours since the Chat session...

Ah... The account is back up to date; that date being November 19th, 2020!

I'll leave it a few days and check again. I'll just have to remember that I am actually about £300 worse off than my bank credit would lead me to believe. At some point my winter fuel bill _will_ arrive!

At least my £140 *Warm Home Discount* has been credited to my account.


----------



## 12boy (3 Feb 2021)

Took a picture yesterday of an osprey nest pole across the N Platte from where I had a little snack yesterday. They should be back by May.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Took a picture yesterday of an osprey nest pole across the N Platte from where I had a little snack yesterday. They should be back by May.


I just spent 2 minutes looking for the osprey! 

Then I noticed "_They should be back by May_"...


----------



## rustybolts (3 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just spent 2 minutes looking for the osprey!
> 
> Then I noticed "_They should be back by May_"...


They are probably in lockdown till May


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My comments are quite mild in comparison to many locally. There is no objection to people coming here to work and perform a useful function. Those who come to retire with time on their hands to meddle in affairs they know little or nothing about are not so welcome as they always know better than anyone else and have no knowledge or even interest in the history.


So that’s me then, a waste of space retired settler. Nice to know where I stand. When I move it will be for the wildlife and the landscape. I will expect nothing but hostility from the people.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> So that’s me then, a waste of space retired settler. Nice to know where I stand. When I move it will be for the wildlife and the landscape. I will expect nothing but hostility from the people.


Why should it be though?


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2021)

good morning folks, strange night, my Good Lady downstairs and me upstairs, I didn't sleep much, apart from when one of us has been in hospital we've slept together for most of the last 40 years, strange times.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Feb 2021)

Rain is hammering off the roof the coffee is brewing and it’s Wednesday, club night pre lockdown. We use the “News” tab in Garmin connect to see where and when we’ve been running, ( or walking if we’ve set to record it as an activity) there’s also a handy “ Challenge “ feature and our group compete on who’s got the most steps on a rolling weekly basis.
Not the same as meeting up in the real world, but it’s keeping us in contact until we can run together again.
Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2021)

Morning. I had a pj day yesterday and never even bothered looking in. @Flick of the Elbow you could do worse than retire to the village of Comrie near here. Good community spirit and used to get the nickname of the retirement capital of Scotland. Lol.


The wrist is much the same but I think the swelling has gone down a bit and the bruising starting to come out now. I bought a brace to wear and will try and keep it on as much as possible for support.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I had a pj day yesterday and never even bothered looking in. @Flick of the Elbow you could do worse than retire to the village of Comrie near here. Good community spirit and used to get the nickname of the retirement capital of Scotland. Lol.
> 
> 
> The wrist is much the same but I think the swelling has gone down a bit and the bruising starting to come out now. I bought a brace to wear and will try and keep it on as much as possible for support.
> ...


Don't look good to me Mo. Along with everyone I wish nothing but the best BUT I would at the very least show it to the pharmacist (they are very well trained/qualified).


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2021)

Morning all.
@oldwheels I made a basic error yesterday. I addressed a post re'the Hebrides to Drago but it should have been to you. Jane MacDonald Cruising. Started at Oban, all around Mull stopping off at hot spots eg Fingals Cave.
It was very interesting.
Think I saw you standing at the ferry. Blunderbuss loaded, ready to repel all visitors


----------



## PaulSB (3 Feb 2021)

Good morning everyone. It's still dark but looks to be calm and dry. A good thing.

@dave r pleased to read Mrs D is home and you're both receiving support which should help. Some changes in life by the sound of it but I'm sure you will adapt.

Apart from my ride there is nothing planned for today or in fact the days ahead. Geez! Everyone we know is struggling with this.

I have a slight groin niggle/strain so have to limit morning exercises to upper body for a few days.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2021)

I got all my 'running around' done yesterday. Today is filing/shredding day, followed by feet up and tv on.
@dave r (too many Daves on here ) hope all goes well for you and your good lady. Sadly, as we get older unwanted changes happen but as Paul says we all hope you adapt well to them.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2021)

Still not feeling brilliant. Neck still not right, and seems to hurt more than yesterday. A day off the weights, and yet another day with no cycling. This is the first time I've gone 3 days withour riding since August 2019, but no point putting myself in pain of risking further injury, or even an accident because I can't move my neck properly 

On the plus side, its N.G.D. - new gun day!


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I had a pj day yesterday and never even bothered looking in. @Flick of the Elbow you could do worse than retire to the village of Comrie near here. Good community spirit and used to get the nickname of the retirement capital of Scotland. Lol.
> 
> 
> The wrist is much the same but I think the swelling has gone down a bit and the bruising starting to come out now. I bought a brace to wear and will try and keep it on as much as possible for support.
> ...


Nice slippers and jim jams Mo 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2021)

Morning. Misty and 6 deg here feeling like 3. Stay safe folks. 

Wow this thread appears to be getting a tad cranky and serious and preachy over the last week.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. It's still dark but looks to be calm and dry. A good thing.
> 
> @dave r pleased to read Mrs D is home and you're both receiving support which should help. Some changes in life by the sound of it but I'm sure you will adapt.
> 
> ...





Dave7 said:


> I got all my 'running around' done yesterday. Today is filing/shredding day, followed by feet up and tv on.
> @dave r (too many Daves on here ) hope all goes well for you and your good lady. Sadly, as we get older unwanted changes happen but as Paul says we all hope you adapt well to them.



Thanks fella's.


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2021)

Morning all 



welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Misty and 6 deg here feeling like 3. Stay safe folks.
> 
> Wow this thread appears to be getting a tad cranky and serious and preachy over the last week.


I think lockdown is getting to us all. 
I shall be taking doggie to the beach this morning for a gentle walk. She's been limping a bit this week - nearside front - think she may have jarred her shoulder whilst running and leaping off the dunes on Sunday. She seems a lot better this morning, so a mooch amongst the crabs should do the trick.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> I think lockdown is getting to us all.


Yes, even being retired it’s still hard. The constant doom and gloom from social media/news/politicians and having to consider what restrictions will apply for nearly everything you want to do now. That plus putting up with more aches and pains the older I get and seeing my ability to do what I used to manage on top of a long range forecast that looks pretty awful up here, and it’s all starting to feel pretty depressing.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2021)

This just came up on my facebook page, 2013, Coventry Road Club/Guy Salmon Reliability Trial, if I remember correctly we were raising money for the Air Ambulance. I'm in the bearded one in red on the left, a well organized event and an excellent ride.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> So that’s me then, a waste of space retired settler. Nice to know where I stand. When I move it will be for the wildlife and the landscape. I will expect nothing but hostility from the people.


Perhaps I could illustrate this with my own experiences.
My grandparents had a croft in Sutherland overlooking Loch Shin. When cycling I went to look at the house again. It had been massively extended but the steadings were tumbledown and the fields overgrown with rushes. While standing there a car appeared and a woman got out to open the gate and after the car went in closed it again. I made an attempt to speak to them but they refused to make eye contact and ignored me completely. I just did not exist.
A couple of miles away I was looking for an old church building but could see no sign of it since houses had been built there. There was somebody working in a garden so I asked if he had any idea what had been there before. “ I know nothing and care less” was the answer.
How do you expect locals to respond to people like that?
I can think of two places at least known as “ Little England”.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I had a pj day yesterday and never even bothered looking in. @Flick of the Elbow you could do worse than retire to the village of Comrie near here. Good community spirit and used to get the nickname of the retirement capital of Scotland. Lol.
> 
> 
> The wrist is much the same but I think the swelling has gone down a bit and the bruising starting to come out now. I bought a brace to wear and will try and keep it on as much as possible for support.
> ...


Have you done what Dirk suggested ie see if you can grip a broom handle.
If you haven't got a broom maybe Welshie will fly over on hers while you try it


----------



## numbnuts (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Misty and 6 deg here feeling like 3. Stay safe folks.
> 
> Wow this thread appears to be getting a tad cranky and serious and preachy over the last week.


Was just typing to say "not noticed that"..........then realised I had


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2021)

Must be time for a coffee and a jigsaw puzzle now. The excitement just keeps on going!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Feb 2021)

Good Morning All, very gloomy today.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2021)

Right, just got to phone the revenue then its of i to town to collect my new gun.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Feb 2021)

I thought I would make my contribution to the incomer debate . In the mid 90’s Mrs JK and I were keen to move from a flat to a house ,we realised this would mean a move out of the area . As this was pre internet for us Mrs JK was doing the rounds of estate agents and getting further away in her search . It then occurred to me why not move to the village in Bedfordshire where my family had lived for generations, my Dad moved away with his parents when he was 15 . Then I could do all the things incomers are supposed to do , complain about the church bells , rural smells and anything else I could think of. If any locals complained about incomers , I would take them to the WW 1 war memorial show them the amount of family on it and correct them ,no returnees . The Kogs are back and just as obnoxious as we always were.
In the end we moved less than 10 miles , but it would have been fun.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> @oldwheels I made a basic error yesterday. I addressed a post re'the Hebrides to Drago but it should have been to you. Jane MacDonald Cruising. Started at Oban, all around Mull stopping off at hot spots eg Fingals Cave.
> It was very interesting.
> Think I saw you standing at the ferry. Blunderbuss loaded, ready to repel all visitors


Thanks for that but I no longer have a telly. I have often sailed around Staffa but never actually landed there as swell was too high to make landing safe any time we have been passing. We did try Taurus Mara once but that was Colin's first trip as skipper on his own and he chickened out due to swell again making landing unsafe.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I had a pj day yesterday and never even bothered looking in. @Flick of the Elbow you could do worse than retire to the village of Comrie near here. Good community spirit and used to get the nickname of the retirement capital of Scotland. Lol.
> 
> 
> The wrist is much the same but I think the swelling has gone down a bit and the bruising starting to come out now. I bought a brace to wear and will try and keep it on as much as possible for support.
> ...



OUCH! that is quite a bruise! Take care


----------



## oldwheels (3 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's the other side I've seen. Those already there deciding who should be allowed to enter/live there.
> 
> A house has skipped a generation, their parents lived elsewhere or been left to the grandkids in a will. There's an air of it "doesn't or shouldn't belong to them", even if the family have been there a while. The wishes of dead are thrown aside not long after they've been buried.
> 
> The "new" occupants can be driven mad in trying to continue their lives because of this. The fact they've lived there, all their lives becomes irrelevant.


Local politics and the often convoluted family connections can be a minefield. I often get surprised by people who have family connections stretching in unlikely directions. You learn to keep quiet until you learn just who is related to who or risk causing offence.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> I've never felt anything other than well accepted in Devon.
> Maybe because I moved here for work 16 years ago and didn't 'take a local's job'.
> I've been here long enough now to know the area and people, and they know me.
> It's the first place I've ever lived that felt like home.


You moved there to work and obviously have integrated well. Those who go to retire often do not mix with the local peasantry.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I thought I would make my contribution to the incomer debate . In the mid 90’s Mrs JK and I were keen to move from a flat to a house ,we realised this would mean a move out of the area . As this was pre internet for us Mrs JK was doing the rounds of estate agents and getting further away in her search . It then occurred to me why not move to the village in Bedfordshire where my family had lived for generations, my Dad moved away with his parents when he was 15 . Then I could do all the things incomers are supposed to do , complain about the church bells , rural smells and anything else I could think of. If any locals complained about incomers , I would take them to the WW 1 war memorial show them the amount of family on it and correct them ,no returnees . The Kogs are back and just as obnoxious as we always were.
> In the end we moved less than 10 miles , but it would have been fun.


A bit like the ones who built a house next to a farm and complained constantly about the noise the hens and cattle made. Common story.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Feb 2021)

Dry day again but a bitterly cold SE wind and ferries dodgy.
The 0955 will sail from Oban but with no guarantee of landing at Craignure so they may just hang around offshore for a bit or head back to Oban if no improvement likely.
Some of the ancients turned yesterday's covid jag day into a social event, suitably distanced of course. Since I had gone jag ready with a short sleeve shirt and no jersey I only hung around for my 15 minute wait before heading back home to get warmed up.
,


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Dry day again but a bitterly cold SE wind and ferries dodgy.
> The 0955 will sail from Oban but with no guarantee of landing at Craignure so they may just hang around offshore for a bit or head back to Oban if no improvement likely.
> Some of the ancients turned yesterday's covid jag day into a social event, suitably distanced of course. Since I had gone jag ready with a short sleeve shirt and no jersey I only hung around for my 15 minute wait before heading back home to get warmed up.
> ,


Tell me more! Is "jag day" a bit like the geordies wandering around in the depths of winter in T shirts and shorts? Another question, if the ferry cannot land due to adverse weather, does your ticket count until it can land successfully?


----------



## Paulus (3 Feb 2021)

Good morning all.
Out for a bimble on the bike shortly to get a few essentials.
Dog has been walked, and will go again this afternoon.
According to the forecast, it should be raining heavily, but it is not.
We have a few domestics to do, and thats our day sorted.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I had a pj day yesterday and never even bothered looking in. @Flick of the Elbow you could do worse than retire to the village of Comrie near here. Good community spirit and used to get the nickname of the retirement capital of Scotland. Lol.
> 
> 
> The wrist is much the same but I think the swelling has gone down a bit and the bruising starting to come out now. I bought a brace to wear and will try and keep it on as much as possible for support.
> ...


Your head line shows that you go with what you think is right, backed up by your heart line. You have excessive desires(Cut back on the chocolate), you are endowed with a good talent, and have a strong vitality and are full of energy.

Why so dry.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Feb 2021)

Still


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2021)

Because my Good Lady needed the commode when I first got up I used their machine, I've now been told I need to be trained on it.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good Morning All, very gloomy today.


You were up early though.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A bit like the ones who built a house next to a farm and complained constantly about the noise the hens and cattle made. Common story.


Some years ago friends who were long time residents of a small town in the Cotswolds decided to move out to one of the surrounding villages. They found a house on the edge of a village they liked ,sale and move completed . After a short time the farmer who owned the surrounding land relocated his large manure heap to land at the end of there garden . Talking to other neighbours, the farmer had wanted to buy there house but had not been able to agree a price with the previous owner.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Tell me more! Is "jag day" a* bit like the geordies wandering around in the depths of winter in T shirts and shorts?* Another question, if the ferry cannot land due to adverse weather, does your ticket count until it can land successfully?



I was just about to mention that! A Shirt (open of course), no coat, wandering around the "Bigg Market" on a Friday Night !


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Some years ago friends who were long time residents of a small town in the Cotswolds decided to move out to one of the surrounding villages. They found a house on the edge of a village they liked ,sale and move completed . After a short time the farmer who owned the surrounding land relocated his large manure heap to land at the end of there garden . Talking to other neighbours, the farmer had wanted to buy there house but had not been able to agree a price with the previous owner.


There's some spiteful people around.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Feb 2021)

Mrs @BoldonLad and myself, just received our COVID Vaccine Appointment letters today.

Presumably, lots of letters received today, because website has crashed.

A very pleasant young lady on the Telephone Appointments line has booked us in for Saturday Feb 6th, and April 25th for second one.

I don't envy her that job, taking hundreds of calls, all day, day after day...


----------



## oldwheels (3 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Some years ago friends who were long time residents of a small town in the Cotswolds decided to move out to one of the surrounding villages. They found a house on the edge of a village they liked ,sale and move completed . After a short time the farmer who owned the surrounding land relocated his large manure heap to land at the end of there garden . Talking to other neighbours, the farmer had wanted to buy there house but had not been able to agree a price with the previous owner.


I think I would have regarded it as bit of a gift and had the best manured garden around.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Still


 
Wait a minute it's stopped  guys are swimming guys are sailing , I may be able to get a walk in today


----------



## oldwheels (3 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Tell me more! Is "jag day" a bit like the geordies wandering around in the depths of winter in T shirts and shorts? Another question, if the ferry cannot land due to adverse weather, does your ticket count until it can land successfully?


On jag day I don't think many were as well prepared as myself and those who came on foot were well wrapped up so no visible signs of short sleeves. Some were done in their cars so must have been suitably dressed.
Regarding tickets. It depends on the kind of ticket but most are valid for a month. They may claim that you get a free cruise and are not due to get your tickets back but it I would need to have a long study of the small print in their terms and conditions. In the past I would just have called the Port Manager to find out but my contacts have either died or retired.
If weather dependent you get no compensation but if a technical issue you can get a refund. I have had sometimes to go to Oban via Corran Ferry. This is an 80 mile journey and most have the Corran fare to pay as well. With a Blue Badge I get free travel on this ferry. Fishnish ferry takes the Oban tickets but I have successfully claimed the extra fuel costs.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A bit like the ones who built a house next to a farm and complained constantly about the noise the hens and cattle made. Common story.


There like the people who move into a flat above a fish and chip shop and then complain about the smell .


----------



## oldwheels (3 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Because my Good Lady needed the commode when I first got up I used their machine, I've now been told I need to be trained on it.
> 
> View attachment 571874


My house has 6 steps up to reach the path up to the door. With a wheelchair this was a bit of a pull although my wife was not that heavy . She was frightened tho' that the thing could tip forward and land her face down. The local health board were prepared to get an electrically powered step climbing machine for us and that certainly needed some training. I never used it in practice because she died just before delivery of it. Somebody got lucky because the next person needing one could get it immediately.


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> There like the people who move into a flat above a fish and chip shop and then complain about the smell .


I remember someone buying a house 200yds from Mallory Park hairpin.......then getting the circuit closed due to the noise.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> I remember someone buying a house 200yds from Mallory Park hairpin.......then getting the circuit closed due to the noise.


Dirk you jogged my memory. When I was working as a train driver , one location had a sidings for stabling 2 trains overnight ,it had probably been there since the 1920’s . Then in 1980’s houses were built on adjoining land . Later a lady moved into one of the houses, she complained long and loudly to the council and the rail company about the noise of trains entering the sidings , the speed was reduced. The sound of the fitters testing and checking the trains That was retimed or moved elsewhere. Before these changes were implemented she challenged one of my colleagues as he walked out of the sidings ,about his speed when driving into the sidings. she said I want your name , his reply you can’t have it I’m using it myself.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Feb 2021)

Got me walk in with no


----------



## gavroche (3 Feb 2021)

Going home on Saturday as snow expected on Sunday.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> I think lockdown is getting to us all.
> I shall be taking doggie to the beach this morning for a gentle walk. She's been limping a bit this week - *nearside front* - think she may have jarred her shoulder whilst running and leaping off the dunes on Sunday. She seems a lot better this morning, so a mooch amongst the crabs should do the trick.



Sounds more like a car than a dog.......


----------



## PaulSB (3 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, even being retired it’s still hard. The constant doom and gloom from social media/news/politicians and having to consider what restrictions will apply for nearly everything you want to do now. That plus putting up with more aches and pains the older I get and seeing my ability to do what I used to manage on top of a long range forecast that looks pretty awful up here, and it’s all starting to feel pretty depressing.


It is going to get better Mo. Lockdown last Spring we were really lucky to have great weather, certainly in Lancashire, now the days are getting a little lighter, there is some bird song, primroses and snowdrops are flowering, with luck it will be warmer and drier come early March. I know you're three weeks further north.

We getting vaccinated and in a few months we will find things safer and more normal. Perhaps never the same but better than today.

🤗🤗


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My grandparents had a croft in Sutherland overlooking Loch Shin. When cycling I went to look at the house again. It had been massively extended but the steadings were tumbledown and the fields overgrown with rushes. While standing there a car appeared and a woman got out to open the gate and after the car went in closed it again. I made an attempt to speak to them but they refused to make eye contact and ignored me completely. I just did not exist.
> 
> A couple of miles away I was looking for an old church building but could see no sign of it since houses had been built there. There was somebody working in a garden so I asked if he had any idea what had been there before. “ I know nothing and care less” was the answer.
> How do you expect locals to respond to people like that?
> I can think of two places at least known as “ Little England”.


Those kind of stuck-up, ignorant people are the same everywhere.

I encountered a group out walking on the local hills here once. One clicked his fingers at me and indicated that I was to come to him. In a very arrogant voice he then barked out an order... "_You - tell me the way to Hebden Bridge!_" 

I can't remember what my reply was, but I'm sure that it wouldn't have been "_Yes, sir - just take that path, turn right at the end of it and continue along the canal towpath for 2 miles_"! 



oldwheels said:


> You moved there to work and obviously have integrated well. Those who go to retire often do not mix with the local peasantry.


I used to go to the Costa Blanca every spring for a cycling holiday. A man who had been one of my dad's apprentices had retired there with his wife (they were sun worshippers). I met up with them a few times when I was there. He told me that most of the ex-pat Brits only spoke to other ex-pats, went to the chippie in Benidorm, or to the 'English pubs'! He and his wife OTOH had made an effort to get to know the locals. He insisted on ordering our drinks in the hotel bar in Spanish, even though the bar staff spoke good English, and they clearly appreciated that. He told me that he used to take his wife to a mountain village restaurant and had become a friend of the Spanish owners. He suffered gluten intolerance so the chef there used to cook him special meals, and gave him a sack of 'chickpea flour' as a gift on one visit. That's the way to do it!



Tenkaykev said:


> Tell me more! Is "jag day" *a bit like the geordies wandering around in the depths of winter in T shirts and shorts?* Another question, if the ferry cannot land due to adverse weather, does your ticket count until it can land successfully?


I always thought that was a myth until I arrived in Newcastle on a freezing day one late November. Half the intoxicated pubgoers spilling out onto city centre streets were young men who had forgotten to dress the top half of their body. The young women had forgotten to dress the bottom half of theirs - instead of dresses, they all appeared to wearing 2-inch wide belts... Lots of bright red male chests, and bright red female legs!


----------



## rustybolts (3 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> There's some spiteful people around.


remove the p in spiteful and insert a h


----------



## pawl (3 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> I remember someone buying a house 200yds from Mallory Park hairpin.......then getting the circuit closed due to the noise.




I live a few miles from Mallory Park and When the winds in the right direction I can hear the sound of the racing I know a lot of people new to the village complained about the noise .Would have thought they would have employed a bit of common sense and checked the frequency of race and track days.We have had a lot of new houses built on the outskirts of the village common complaints are the smell of muck spreading cockerels crowing early mornings The sound of farm machinery on summer nights and sheep bleating.It’s the country side for gods sake.What do they expect when they buy a house on land adjacent to a working farm.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> ..........
> 
> I always thought that was a myth until I arrived in Newcastle on a freezing day one late November. Half the intoxicated pubgoers spilling out onto city centre streets were young men who had forgotten to dress the top half of their body. The young women had forgotten to dress the bottom half of theirs - instead of dresses, they all appeared to wearing 2-inch wide belts... Lots of bright red male chests, and bright red female legs!



No myth... my youngest daughter has long since tired of my "aren't you going to put a dress on", or, "you need a vest on, it is freezing out there", comments. 

The folly (or, it is joy) of youth.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> There like the people who move into a flat above a fish and chip shop and then complain about the smell .


Or buy a house next to an old church and complain about the bells on a Sunday morning.
There is a joke somewhere in there


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I live a few miles from Mallory Park and When the winds in the right direction I can hear the sound of the racing I know a lot of people new to the village complained about the noise .Would have thought they would have employed a bit of common sense and checked the frequency of race and track days.We have had a lot of new houses built on the outskirts of the village common complaints are the smell of muck spreading cockerels crowing early mornings The sound of farm machinery on summer nights and sheep bleating.It’s the country side for gods sake.What do they expect when they buy a house on land adjacent to a working farm.



When the wind was in the right direction I’d often hear the roar of the bikes from Poole Speedway.
A couple of work colleagues were big fans of Speedway, it was a long time ago that they used to run a supporters Coach to Poland from Poole 😮


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2021)

Just had a big glass of kefir. Bit of an acquired taste, but I enjoy it.


----------



## 12boy (3 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Right, just got to phone the revenue then its of i to town to collect my new gun.
> Drago, What kind of gun is it.
> Dave r, that device is puzzling to me...is it something to take your Good Lady to the bathroom on? I would need lessons too. The last few years have really brought home the need to appreciate people while they are still around. I always knew intellectually that my friends and family would get old, ill and die but seeing it happen is a lot more visceral.
> About the influx of strangers. I moved around a lot until we came here 29 years ago and actually planned on getting promoted and leaving in a few years, but I turned down the promotions because the boys didn't want to move. Now they want us to move to where they live and I don't want to. In spite of the far right politics of Wyoming I love the place for its emptiness and beauty although the winter wind can be a PITA, for sure. At various times people have moved here from California, Detroit, and Seattle because the absence of state income taxes, those same politics and the relative cheapness of housing seemed appealing. A couple of winters and they leave.
> ...


----------



## oldwheels (3 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Those kind of stuck-up, ignorant people are the same everywhere.
> 
> I encountered a group out walking on the local hills here once. One clicked his fingers at me and indicated that I was to come to him. In a very arrogant voice he then barked out an order... "_You - tell me the way to Hebden Bridge!_"
> 
> ...


The type of incomer [of course I was one myself but came to work] has changed a bit. At one time it was mainly ex service officers. Many navy personnel after the war remained here and all got on well. Most came from Cornwall/Devon. A lot of interesting people lived here and we met a bigger variety than if we had remained in Central Scotland.
When we first came we were invited out to dinner parties to suss us out. At the first one some of the guests surprised me. The local bin man, a very well educated man and also one of my employees among others outside what most would regard as a typical social circle.
The local laird was brought up here and indeed my wife had him in her class at school. He did go off to get "finished" but the family in general are well liked by locals anyway and he allows very messy events like winter cyclocross around the castle.
Now the type has changed and like the Benidorm ones you mention they often do not mix outside their own circle so are not well regarded.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The local laird was brought up here and indeed my wife had him in her class at school. He did go off to get "finished" but the family in general are well liked by locals anyway and he allows very messy events like winter cyclocross around the castle


I find the real gentry are, in the main, lovely people. Dad was really friendly with Lord Rollo of Duncrub who lives part of the year in Dunning. He visited dad a few times every year and they had some great conversations. Much mutual respect. He wrote me a lovely letter when dad died and sent a beautiful wreath for the funeral.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I find the real gentry are, in the main, lovely people. Dad was really friendly with Lord Rollo of Duncrub who lives part of the year in Dunning. He visited dad a few times every year and they had some great conversations. Much mutual respect. He wrote me a lovely letter when dad died and sent a beautiful wreath for the funeral.


I think the key word is "real". My mother in law had a saying "when stoor rises it fair gets in your eyes" referring to upstarts.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2021)

My neighbours are a miserable lot.
I have just stood in the middle of the close, clapping my hands and banging a wooden spoon on a pan..... I was the only one out


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My neighbours are a miserable lot.
> I have just stood in the middle of the close, clapping my hands and banging a wooden spoon on a pan..... I was the only one out


Didn’t realise they were doing that. Is it not at 6pm though?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Didn’t realise they were doing that. Is it not at 6pm though?


Sorry Mo......it was my idea of a feeble joke. It is 6pm tonight.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My neighbours are a miserable lot.


my neighbours are really nice I’m the miserable one in our street  
I have been over to look at the road bike pricing thread in general cycling wow ! It’s getting very shouty


----------



## oldwheels (3 Feb 2021)

Just got my post so at least one boat must have sailed.
It contained a letter from The Pension Service and I notice that among other things I have a pre 97 additional state pension ---£ 0.02 per 4 week period. They also told me I could apply for Pension Credit which would give me back my free TV licence. Sadly I have too much in private pension to qualify.
Also got my comic from Cycling UK or whatever it is called. I have not cancelled yet as my next sub is not due for a few months. On the front cover it has "Keep Peddling". Mebbe they are referring to sales of bicycles but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Feb 2021)

Well that's Wednesday over I wonder what tomorrow will bring


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Well that's Wednesday over I wonder what tomorrow will bring


Got another 5 1/2 hours to go.......


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Got another 5 1/2 hours to go.......


Plus the other 3 or 4 hours before bedtime... (Technically Thursday, but I always count '_late evening_' as being part of the day before! )


----------



## Paulus (3 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> my neighbours are really nice I’m the miserable one in our street
> I have been over to look at the road bike pricing thread in general cycling wow ! It’s getting very shouty


It's been locked now.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Got another 5 1/2 hours to go.......


They've moved the start of the day back!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2021)

Not in any hurry to go to bed as tomorrow looks like more dreadful weather. Maybe if I go later I might manage to stay in bed longer in the morning.


----------



## rustybolts (3 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not in any hurry to go to bed as tomorrow looks like more dreadful weather. Maybe if I go later I might manage to stay in bed longer in the morning.


Hope your wrist feels better after a good nights sleep 👍


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Hope your wrist feels better after a good nights sleep 👍


Thanks. Felt ok while wearing the support but took it off to ease the pressure for a bit and gave it an ice and it got sore again quickly without the support so will pop it back on. At least I’m not missing much with this weather.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks. Felt ok while wearing the support but took it off to ease the pressure for a bit and gave it an ice and it got sore again quickly without the support so will pop it back on. At least I’m not missing much with this weather.


Have you tried the alternating hot and cold water treatment I mentioned earlier.

Reduced the swelling on the ankle, and whilst it didn't have me running up the stairs it did ease the pain.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2021)

You'll be going for a walk I take it?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2021)

Morning. Not much of a long lie. It’s raining and quite breezy but might be sleety snow later. Another PJ day.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2021)

Morning all.
A bit warmer here today. Supposed to achieve a massive 10°** by lunch time so I must get a short walk in....maybe 2 miles. Ha! How life can change.last year 2 miles was hardly worth going out for.....now its an achievement .
**tomorrow it starts to drop again.....down to minus 3° by next week.
Breakfast I think will be fruit and yogurt.
Lunch is supposed to be fried cod with a few chips and mushy peas......don't tell Dirk as it might be illegal to have that on a Thursday


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Not much of a long lie. It’s raining and quite breezy but might be sleety snow later. Another PJ day.


Now here is a technical question for you to ponder. I just thought it up so hope I am not morphing into el Classic.
Who decides if it it sleety snow or actually snowy sleet ?


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


Captain calling......
"Oh sh*t, Drago is up
DIVE DIVE DIVE


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2021)

Well, its foggier than Kier Starmer's policies. If it doesn't clear moderately quickly thats me not riding. Bugger, cos my neck finally feels ok.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Now here is a technical question for you to ponder. I just thought it up so hope I am not morphing into el Classic.
> Who decides if it it sleety snow or actually snowy sleet ?


Well now? Here's today's great imponderable. 🤔 Can I open the discussion?

Sleety snow would be wetter and closer to rain. Snowy sleet would be drier and closer to snow? Both are equally foul.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Feb 2021)

Good morning. Damp outside but the sky looks clear or possibly is grey. I'll let you know when the lights get switched on.

It will be ironing time soon. I'll need to find a film to watch as well. No 3 son is moving house at the weekend and I've been asked to collect a bed frame they don't want. It will become kindling.

Nothing else planned. Probably an Aldi dash. I've made a list so that's a start.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2021)

Morning. It looks ok here. I can actually see a bit of sun through the clouds. No rain or sleet or wind or mist or fog so wooohoo.

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2021)

good morning, a warm, damp and foggy one, I slept better last night.


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> good morning, a warm, damp and foggy one...


The weather, or the interiormof my Y fronts?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well now? Here's today's great imponderable. 🤔 Can I open the discussion?
> 
> Sleety snow would be wetter and closer to rain. Snowy sleet would be drier and closer to snow? Both are equally foul.


Well ......to me it would depend on lots of variables eg 
exactly what % is snow?
Exactly what is the water content?
And what colour are Mo's PJs ?
So many things to factor in


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Feb 2021)

Good morning all. Another gloomy day.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Feb 2021)

I noticed a lot of fog on Morvern side last night and suspected it could be snow as it is quite windy. Still foggy looking this morning but ok on this side of the sound and no snow but rain starting.
Ferries are still on amber tho' and no gangway at Craignure as only two boats in the fleet can use the existing gangway which was lashed up as a stop gap some years ago when the old one was on the point of collapse.
Corran ferry was off for a while yesterday as well which means it must have been really bad to stop them running.
My arm is very slightly sore due to bruising where I got the covid jag on Tuesday but otherwise I seem to have survived so far.


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Might watch another Marx Brothers film today.
Watched Monkey Business yesterday - the daftness lightened the gloom of wall to wall Covid crap.
Having a stroll to the village first thing.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2021)

A friend of mine in Pert Australia says they are not only in lockdown due to covid, but they are now under threat of bushfire that are raging across the state. She has a bag all packed and ready to go if she needs to.😠


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Feb 2021)

Good morning folks,
Nothing planned today, just a session on the turbo. I'm using the opportunity to break in a Brooks B17 saddle before fitting it on one of the Brommies. Time to put on a brew before facing the day.
Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Feb 2021)

We have had two solid days of heavy rain. This morning no rain. Breakfast eaten, just about to go out walking, rain has started again!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We have had two solid days of heavy rain. This morning no rain. Breakfast eaten, just about to go out walking, rain has started again!


We have weather warnings till Sunday and not looking that much better after that.


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> A friend of mine in Pert Australia says they are not only in lockdown due to covid, but they are now under threat of bushfire that are raging across the state. She has a bag all packed and ready to go if she needs to.😠


Our friends out ther have taken photos of the sky over Perth , the sun is obscured by the smoke. The fire is about 25 miles from them but coming nearer. 


Good morning all fellow retirees. The dog has been walked and breakfast of poached eggs on toast has been eaten. 

I think I have peaked too early. 

A bit of bike cleaning and fettling later and maybe a hour on the turbo. 

Stay safe and drink more tea.


----------



## gavroche (4 Feb 2021)

Bonjour. Was up at 5.30 this morning to take our daughter to Exeter hospital for her second and last op. My wife is having her covid jab in Barnstaple at 12,50 this afternoon so will be be taking her then. Our grand daughter is doing the return trip from Exeter this afternoon too.
Busy driving day for today. No more getting up before daylight for me for a while now.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Nothing planned today, just a session on the turbo. I'm using the opportunity to break in a Brooks B17 saddle before fitting it on one of the Brommies. Time to put on a brew before facing the day.
> Have a peaceful day folks


I much prefer the standard saddle which comes with the Brompton. So much so that I got another for the Bike Friday. I have a B17 which is sheer torture and I have persevered for long enough so it is going. Not sure where yet but not on any bike I might ride.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> We have weather warnings till Sunday and not looking that much better after that.
> View attachment 571997


You have it much colder for longer than the west coast. About the same as yours until Monday then getting less cold and hopefully getting out for a couple of runs next week.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees. The dog has been walked and breakfast of poached eggs on toast has been eaten.


Wowza.....a dog that eats poached eggs on toast .
Sorry Classic but I got there first


----------



## numbnuts (4 Feb 2021)

It's again


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Now here is a technical question for you to ponder. I just thought it up so hope I am not morphing into el Classic.
> Who decides if it it sleety snow or actually snowy sleet ?


Answer: They can't agree on that, so it's down to how the person wording the forecast.

They do however agree that sleet is solid rain, but not hail.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nothing else planned. Probably an Aldi dash. I've made a list so that's a start


I am awake and feeling knackered, as usual.

I have only left the house to travel a total of about 40 km (25 miles) so far in 2021, about half on my bike and half on foot. Longest ride 6 km, longest walk 3-4 km. I will probably do my slightly extended lumpy singlespeed Lidl/Metro ride later if it dries up as forecast. I NEED the exercise!

I did a short stroll to the station at 22:40 yesterday to pick up a Metro for crossword practice. (I fancied something less taxing than the puzzles that have been frying my brain the past week or so!) And that finally brings me to the subject of the quote above - the Aldi dash.

As mentioned before, Todmorden is finally about to get an Aldi store. Construction has been going on throughout the pandemic. I am sure that virus precautions slowed down progress, however. Opening date is 2 weeks today so the pressure is really on the builders. They were busy rolling the tarmac in the car park last night when I walked past.

There are a few Lidl products that I like enough to make separate trips for if Aldi can't match them but I am sure that I will switch allegiance to Aldi ASAP. No point in doing a 1.5 km walk or ride home with 10-12 kg of shopping when the distance can be reduced to less than half of that.

Ah, I finally feel like I am alert enough to get up and check to see if it the Lidl run is on!

Does life get any better than this...? 


I bloody well hope so!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am awake and feeling knackered, as usual.
> 
> I have only left the house to travel a total of about 40 km (25 miles) so far in 2021, about half on my bike and half on foot. Longest ride 6 km, longest walk 3-4 km. I will probably do my slightly extended lumpy singlespeed Lidl/Metro ride later if it dries up as forecast. I NEED the exercise!
> 
> ...


Our Lidl** has amazing fresh bakery which Aldi doesn't have.
**they do a lovely range of crusty cobs plus some exotic stuff.
Problem is Aldi is within easy reach while Lidl is not.


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2021)

Not too bad a day here. Feels almost Spring like. Crocuses are out. 







Took doggie for a walk around Baggy Point.


----------



## rustybolts (4 Feb 2021)

Dirk , great to see the crocuses out , I always associate them with new beginnings and hope .


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Wowza.....a dog that eats poached eggs on toast .
> Sorry Classic but I got there first


----------



## 12boy (4 Feb 2021)

With the wind chill it's -18C and will get up to 0C. Pretty much the same for the next week. 
We were supposed to have some snow but it only totaled an inch or two off the pavements and the street is dry. First drizzle, then graupel and finally a few flakes.
Since I had to go to the grocery stores I treated myself to some new convertible mittens, a half dozen new arrows, knocks, inserts and tips and the superglue needed to set them up. Haven't been arching in the back yard for months but I will soon. Not very good at it but I do enjoy it. As soon as the arrow leaves the bow I know if it's a good shot or not, usually not. I have a second hand recurve bow, made in 1973, which is a lot more zen than the compound ones with pulleys, sights, recoil weights etc etc. It only has a 45 lb draw which is still enough to take a deer. I doubt I will ever go hunting, though. 
Gorged myself on Chugwater Chile last night, this being 2 lbs of red kidney beans and 4 lbs of ground beef seasoned with a eponymous Wyoming chile seasoning product, made in the 268 inhabitant town of Chugwater. For a while, in an attempt to increase the population, the town was offering house lots for $100. I would actually live there although the nearest "big" town of 55k is 45 miles away. Mrs 12 would not.
Tonight she will try a new recipe of pork and eggplant which she's been hankering to try. I will let you know...
Perhaps a ride today and definitely another man yoga session which I find very tiring although I don't really do much.
Dave r, good to know you finally got some sleep and your wife is home.
Mo, praps
You should get some cleats to slip on your shoes so as to be able to walk outside with impunity. I hope your wrist is getting better.
Hasta Lugo, amigos y amigas...


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Not very good at it but I do enjoy it. As soon as the arrow leaves the bow I know if it's a good shot or not, usually not.


It's a weird feeling, isn't it!

I am not into archery but I played darts quite a lot as a young man and I was the same - I could tell at the instant that I released the dart whether it was going where I wanted it to - treble 20, bullseye, double 16, whatever... or NOT! A few times I actually tried to 'pull' the throw when I realised that the dart wasn't going to go where intended, but that usually ended up with the dart going somewhere completely random, in one case - my sister's arm!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It's a weird feeling, isn't it!
> 
> I am not into archery but I played darts quite a lot as a young man and I was the same - I could tell at the instant that I released the dart whether it was going where I wanted it to - treble 20, bullseye, double 16, whatever... or NOT! A few times I actually tried to 'pull' the throw when I realised that the dart wasn't going to go where intended, but that usually ended up with the dart going somewhere completely random, in one case - my sister's arm!


501 or 'round the board' ?


----------



## numbnuts (4 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> With the wind chill it's -18C and will get up to 0C. Pretty much the same for the next week.
> We were supposed to have some snow but it only totaled an inch or two off the pavements and the street is dry. First drizzle, then graupel and finally a few flakes.
> Since I had to go to the grocery stores I treated myself to some new convertible mittens, a half dozen new arrows, knocks, inserts and tips and the superglue needed to set them up. Haven't been arching in the back yard for months but I will soon. Not very good at it but I do enjoy it. As soon as the arrow leaves the bow I know if it's a good shot or not, usually not. I have a second hand recurve bow, made in 1973, which is a lot more zen than the compound ones with pulleys, sights, recoil weights etc etc. It only has a 45 lb draw which is still enough to take a deer. I doubt I will ever go hunting, though.
> Gorged myself on Chugwater Chile last night, this being 2 lbs of red kidney beans and 4 lbs of ground beef seasoned with a eponymous Wyoming chile seasoning product, made in the 268 inhabitant town of Chugwater. For a while, in an attempt to increase the population, the town was offering house lots for $100. I would actually live there although the nearest "big" town of 55k is 45 miles away. Mrs 12 would not.
> ...


 
A couple of years back I nearly took up archery, but two of my local clubs had a waiting list of two years, so lost interest.


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2021)

I used to do archery as a lad.
Still got a passing interest.
Used to work with a girl who represented England in the Commonwealth Games.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 501 or 'round the board' ?


When playing mates - 501. 

Practising - my own version of 'round the board'. I-20, double 1-20, treble 1-20, 25, bull. I only allowed myself 3 darts to hit what I was going for. If I missed 3 times, I had to start again... After a couple of 10 hour sessions where I managed to get to treble 18, or treble 19, I decided to be a bit more lenient with myself and took away the throws limit!


----------



## 12boy (4 Feb 2021)

Did a little leg work and then some man yoga. Then I felt a little peckish and today is 3 eggs, cheese and bread day so...three cheesy eggs and some Marmite sourdough porridge bread toast. Health food.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am awake and feeling knackered, as usual.
> 
> I have only left the house to travel a total of about 40 km (25 miles) so far in 2021, about half on my bike and half on foot. Longest ride 6 km, longest walk 3-4 km. I will probably do my slightly extended lumpy singlespeed Lidl/Metro ride later if it dries up as forecast. I NEED the exercise!
> 
> ...


Based on our local Aldi and Lidl I think you'll find them quite different. I've always wondered how one can do a proper "shop" in Lidl, the range is hugely varied but far from comprehensive. Aldi I find offers virtually everything we need bar a few items I have to visit the hated Tesco for every couple of months. Saying that Lidl has things I like which Aldi don't offer.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Feb 2021)

Well then, today. Hmmmm. I've done quite a lot but feel strangely dissatisfied with this.

On my short walk today the birds were singing a LOT! Plenty of birdsong all around. I've decided nature knows more about weather than the Met Office. If birds are singing it means spring is on the way.

Turned the 6.00 news on, after 30 seconds I thought "feck it' and switched off.

I'm rather pleased I did this.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> I used to do archery as a lad.
> Still got a passing interest.
> Used to work with a girl who represented England in the Commonwealth Games.


Me also.....in a very amateur way. Had a decent bow, proper arrows, the leather finger thingy and wrist protector...AND a decent target board. Things have certainly moved on when you look at today's gear.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Feb 2021)

Had a phone call from the Doctors surgery this afternoon. I’ve been booked in for my COVID-19 jab late tomorrow afternoon. They’re making use of a local Sports and Social Club, it has ample parking and a large main hall. Coincidentally it is also where our running club meet when not in lockdown.
They booked my follow up jab for 23rd April.💉


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Did a little leg work and then some man yoga. Then I felt a little peckish and today is 3 eggs, cheese and bread day so...three cheesy eggs and some Marmite sourdough porridge bread toast. Health food.
> View attachment 572094


I will be having something similar this evening. I called in at the local Asian corner shop this afternoon and picked up tasty pitta breads. I have some nice eggs to use up, and some cheddar cheese to grate on it. I think I may have a tin of beans as well...



PaulSB said:


> Based on our local Aldi and Lidl I think you'll find them quite different. I've always wondered how one can do a proper "shop" in Lidl, the range is hugely varied but far from comprehensive. Aldi I find offers virtually everything we need bar a few items I have to visit the hated Tesco for every couple of months. Saying that Lidl has things I like which Aldi don't offer.


One doesn't actually _need _'comprehensive' - that is more of a _want_! 

I have simple tastes and I am not much of a cook so I mainly get by on 4 or 5 different meals. I am always pleased to eat more interesting meals cooked by someone else, but I really just need fresh and tinned vegetables, miscellaneous herbs and spices, tea, coffee, and a few other things. Oh, lots of dairy produce!

We have a Morrisons but I can't be bothered to go there very often.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I will be having something similar this evening. I called in at the local Asian corner shop this afternoon and picked up tasty pitta breads. I have some nice eggs to use up, and some cheddar cheese to grate on it. I think I may have a tin of beans as well...
> 
> 
> One doesn't actually _need _'comprehensive' - that is more of a _want_!
> ...


Round here Morrisons can be pretty good but only after Aldi. Not sure about want v need. By comprehensive I only mean getting a week's meals under one roof which we find tricky in Lidl.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I will be having something similar this evening. I called in at the local Asian corner shop this afternoon and picked up tasty pitta breads. I have some nice eggs to use up, and some cheddar cheese to grate on it. I think I may have a tin of beans as well...
> 
> 
> One doesn't actually _need _'comprehensive' - that is more of a _want_!
> ...


According to Aldi, it's open while 10pm tonight. 




And you're due an Asda soon.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Had a phone call from the Doctors surgery this afternoon. I’ve been booked in for my COVID-19 jab late tomorrow afternoon. They’re making use of a local Sports and Social Club, it has ample parking and a large main hall. Coincidentally it is also where our running club meet when not in lockdown.
> They booked my follow up jab for 23rd April.💉


I wish you luck with the follow up jab .


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> According to Aldi, it's open while 10pm tonight.
> View attachment 572117
> 
> 
> And you're due an Asda soon.


Ha ha - they have jumped the gun there!

Things are moving on very rapidly though. They completed the stonework surrounding the preserved tree and when I walked past today they had landscapers putting in lots of plants around the tree. I can't say what the plants were - gardening is not my thing!

The car park is about 60% surfaced now and I saw that the checkouts had been wired up - they were all lit up.

There was originally a plan to build an Asda on that site, but it ended up being sold on to Aldi. There will now be a supermarket on each of the 3 main roads into Tod. It would be ridiculous to build a 4th supermarket in a town this small!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> By comprehensive I only mean getting a week's meals under one roof which we find tricky in Lidl.


From time to time they run out of a few things but I shop there about 3 times a week and I can usually stock up on a subsequent visit.

I'm sure that if I tried I could think of something that they didn't have, but 90+% of the time they have 90+% of what I want.

I'll probably end up doing 2 shops a week at Aldi and then make a 3rd trip to Lidl to pick up any extras.

My bubble pal doesn't like Lidl so she shops at Morrisons when she comes over. I sometimes give her a call when she is there to ask if she can pick up the odd thing for me.

Ah - I HAVE thought of a couple of things that Lidl doesn't have that I like to buy! I don't like any of the types of rice that they sell. I like proper 'rough' wholegrain rice and I have never seen any in there. There is a wholefood shop in Tod that I can get it from but it is expensive. I also buy soy sauce there because I don't like it full of sugar and the other crap that tends to be in supermarket soy.


----------



## 12boy (4 Feb 2021)

I've googled it no avail. What is a bubble pal? Do you take bubble baths together, frolic on the greens with those giant bubble makers, seal yourselves in a plastic ball to roll downhill or is this another naughty euphemism?


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> I've googled it no avail. What is a bubble pal? Do you take bubble baths together, frolic on the greens with those giant bubble makers, seal yourselves in a plastic ball to roll downhill or is this another naughty euphemism?


Is this what you were looking for?
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/making-a-support-bubble-with-another-household


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> I've googled it no avail. What is a bubble pal? Do you take bubble baths together, frolic on the greens with those giant bubble makers, seal yourselves in a plastic ball to roll downhill or is this another naughty euphemism?


It's for when you go cycling!!





Nowt to do with zorbing.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> I've googled it no avail. What is a bubble pal? Do you take bubble baths together...


Ha ha... It has been a long time since my bubble pal and I shared _actual _bubbles - probably about 25 years!  (We were partners for 15 years but split up 20 years ago.)

@Dirk has linked to the UK government information. 'Support bubbles' are a practical way for single people to obey social distancing rules without going mad. My pal and I were already pretty mad before the pandemic came along, but that doesn't mean that we couldn't have gone even madder trapped in our respective homes alone...


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

@Dave7, for the avoidance of doubt.

*Sleet*
Is a mixture of rain and snow and is a winter precipitation.

During wintry weather, snowflakes can go through a warmer layer and begin to melt as they fall towards the ground.

*Snow*
Snow is formed when temperatures are low and there is moisture in the atmosphere in the form of tiny ice crystals.
Precipitation falls as snow when the air temperature is below 2 °CC

*Hail*
Hail occurs during severe weather such as thunderstorms when dust or particles in the air collide with cold water.
An ice pellet is formed as the water freezes around the object. When the pellet becomes heavy enough it falls to the ground.


*Mist*
Is defined as 'when there is such obscurity and the associated visibility is equal to or exceeds 1000 m.' Like fog, mist is the result of the suspension of water droplets, but simply at a lower density.

*Fog*
By international agreement fog is the name given to resulting visibility less than 1 km. However, in forecasts for the public, this generally refers to visibility less than 180 m.
Defined as 'obscurity in the surface layers of the atmosphere, which is caused by a suspension of water droplets'.

*Haze*
Is a slightly different phenomenon which is a suspension of extremely small, dry particles in the air, not water droplets. These particles are invisible to the naked eye, but sufficient to give the air an opalescent appearance.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2021)

Good morning people, shopping day today, I've also got to go across town later so someone can stick a needle in my arm.We're also starting to get my Good Lady's care package sorted, we don't need four visits a day and are going down to two, in a few weeks we're going to have start paying for it so need to get it sorted. The casualty in all this is my cycling, it looks like I'm going to have to take a break from it.


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2021)

I habe risen!

Friday - shopping day.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> From time to time they run out of a few things but I shop there about 3 times a week and I can usually stock up on a subsequent visit.
> 
> I'm sure that if I tried I could think of something that they didn't have, but 90+% of the time they have 90+% of what I want.
> 
> ...


I shop at Aldi for normal stuff eg bog rolls, bleach, hand wash, pre packed cheese etc but there are certain things i will not buy from there such as meat.......I would much rather pay more, tell the local butcher what I want and know I will get tender meat.
Oh yes....Aldi do nice peppered mackerel


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, for the avoidance of doubt.
> 
> *Sleet*
> Is a mixture of rain and snow and is a winter precipitation.
> ...


Blimey Classic....you were up till 01.08 researching that.
I had been in bed 4 hours by then.
Appreciate your effort though


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

Morning gang.
Highlight of today is taking MrsD for her bloods to be taken. Things are getting serious now so I am hoping this will show some reasons for the problems.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2021)

Good morning campers.

Here we are again, with the day stretching out in front of us.

Dog walking across the soggy fields, and I will have some fruit and yoghurt for brekie.

I should be able to get a bimble on the bike for a while later on

I can't be arsed to cook tonight, so I will probably order a couple of pizzas from a restaurant near us. Decadent eh?

Stay safe everyone


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2021)

Good morning everyone. Light cloud, blue patches and 6⁰C.

I feel sort of vaguely fed up, was the same yesterday for no particular reason. Can't put my finger on this one.

So reasons to be positive: It's 6⁰C, no wind, decent skies. It was light at 7.15. The birds are noisy this morning, these guys know best. It's time to start marking out territory, let the ladies know the boys are in town. A definite sign spring is on it's way.

Riding at 9.00. We're heading in to the hills for the first time in 7/8 weeks. The cafe is at an LBS only 7 miles from home. Weirdly none of us have ever heard it mentioned in decades of cycling yet have ridden by it's rumoured location hundreds of times. Exciting!!

There are other cafes within 3 miles if this proves to be truly mythical!!

Laters


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning gang.
> Highlight of today is taking MrsD for her bloods to be taken. Things are getting serious now so I am hoping this will show some reasons for the problems.
> Have a good day all.


Just seen this. Good luck to you and especially Mrs D from Chorley Paul.

🤞🤞


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2021)

Morning. Rain and wind here. Suppose it’s better than snow. I couldn't stand the thought of another pj day so got dressed, put the waterproofs on and had a half hour walk. So nice to get some fresh air. 

The wrist was a bit sore and stiff when I got up but eased off now. Just being extra careful to do everything with the left hand.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday 
The weeks seem to be flying by.
Off to Barnstaple this morning to pick up some bags of compost and top soil for my raised beds. I'm installing another one this year so i can have a bit more variety of veg. Bought a couple of hanging baskets yesterday for my tomatoes. 
Probably watch another Marx Brothers film this afternoon - they do lift the mood.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Just seen this. Good luck to you and especially Mrs D from Chorley Paul.
> 
> 🤞🤞


Thanks Paul.
In 12 months she has gone from a healthy woman with a good figure to skin and bone.
Yesterday she could not even get up the front door step without my help.
Can't eat. Yesterday she managed 1/2 an apple but brought it back up.
I am seriously worried.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

Morning folks. Another cold day here with a few spots and spots of rain. 

I hope Mrs D is ok Dave and she manages to get her problems sorted. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Feb 2021)

I have been trying out a new form of exercise called stair surfing , as I’m a beginner yesterday morning I thought I would try the bottom 4 steps . Result my head hitting the wall on other side of the hall and sitting on my left leg back resting against the front door. Good news no lasting damage left knee still a bit sore.
About 7.15 yesterday morning Mum who has bedroom on the ground floor called for help ,Mrs JK leapt out of bed I followed not fully awake. Mum was OK just needed help getting off her commode .
I have my Jab booked monday afternoon at my own GP surgery.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Feb 2021)

Good morning all. 
@Dave7 wishing you all the best.
@Mo1959 glad to hear your wrist is feeling better.

I’m going to take a break from here. Best wishes everyone, bye for now.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

Don't be a stranger Flick. Take care.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2021)

Road between Crieff and Perth shut due to flooding. I could hear the rain all night.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Feb 2021)

Raining yet again here. Seriously thinking of looking on eBay for plans for an ark.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Feb 2021)

Morning all . Am sat here drinking my first coffee of the day. Looking forward to the high point of my social calendar for the week . Going to the sailing club to check the site and also opening the sail lockers to check the mouse traps .
# living the dream 😂😂😂

Ps Wishing Mo and Dave r all the best with their respective trials and tribulations.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

A day for doing sod all yet again. We have a delivery of firewood coming this afternoon so that will give Mr WD somethng to do.


----------



## pawl (5 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Raining yet again here. Seriously thinking of looking on eBay for plans for an ark.




Try IKEA or Amazon.They appear to sell everything.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2021)

Coffee finished. jigsaw time.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Coffee finished. jigsaw time.




What an exciting life you have Mo 
Nearly as exciting as mine.


----------



## gavroche (5 Feb 2021)

Greetings. Been up an hour ago. Molly walked, wood burner ready for lighting later, breakfast in the process of digesting now and waiting for everybody else to get up. 
I think we are going to Asda in Bideford later and then get packing in readiness for going home tomorrow. My wife is staying here probably until April to keep our daughter company and I will be coming down again for the house move in a few weeks time. 
In the meantime, I have the M.O.T, car insurance, VED ( 0 rated) at the end of the month and renewing cambelt and water pump to sort out as well as bills to be paid as not everything is paid by Direct Debit. 
I believe one can't hire a car at the moment so I will have to take my son to Manchester airport on the 24th too. 
Since our arrival in Devon on December 5th, I have clocked 2000 miles on my car. Good thing it is a diesel.
My wife had her Covid jab yesterday with no side effect so far.
That's it for now so stay safe everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

The most exciting thing i have done over the last few days is managing to take my printer by surprise to print off my new certificate of insurance for my car.


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Greetings. Been up an hour ago. Molly walked, wood burner ready for lighting later, breakfast in the process of digesting now and waiting for everybody else to get up.
> I think we are going to Asda in Bideford later and then get packing in readiness for going home tomorrow. My wife is staying here probably until April to keep our daughter company and I will be coming down again for the house move in a few weeks time.
> In the meantime, I have the M.O.T, car insurance, VED ( 0 rated) at the end of the month and renewing cambelt and water pump to sort out as well as bills to be paid as not everything is paid by Direct Debit.
> *I believe one can't hire a car at the moment *so I will have to take my son to Manchester airport on the 24th too.
> ...


I think you can rent cars, companies around my way are renting.


----------



## pawl (5 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, shopping day today, I've also got to go across town later so someone can stick a needle in my arm.We're also starting to get my Good Lady's care package sorted, we don't need four visits a day and are going down to two, in a few weeks we're going to have start paying for it so need to get it sorted. The casualty in all this is my cycling, it looks like I'm going to have to take a break from it.




regarding home care costs It is 17 years since I worked for Social Services so things may have changed.

If a proportion of the care package is a nursing need requiring the attention of a qulifted nurse cost should be covered by NHS DhSS benefits Attendance Allowance Invalidity Allowance.Carers not subject to financial assessment Carers. Allowance You may be able to get a reduction in Council Tax.due to a room having to be used for an essential care need

I apologise if you have some our all of the above in place.and things may have changed since I was a practicing SW. If a sw was involved in the care assessment they should be able to advise on benefits.

I do apologise if this is already in place

Hope things improve for your good lady and your self


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> regarding home care costs It is 17 years since I worked for Social Services so things may have changed.
> 
> If a proportion of the care package is a nursing need requiring the attention of a qulifted nurse cost should be covered by NHS DhSS benefits Attendance Allowance Invalidity Allowance.Carers not subject to financial assessment Carers. Allowance You may be able to get a reduction in Council Tax.due to a room having to be used for an essential care need
> 
> ...



Thank you, I don't pay council tax so thats sorted, I've got to sort out the rest when we start to pay.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Feb 2021)

Hello fellow retirees,
Sorry to read of all the trials and tribulations of some fellow forumites and hope that things work out well.
Just been for a jog, I passed a neighbour on my way out and mentioned that I had my Jab this afternoon. He told me that he had his on Monday at the same venue. Apparently they are working on a 20 minute turn around with disinfection between groups in a 20 minute slot. He said he was straight out the door with no need to wait around post jab, apparently that is just for the Pfizer vaccine.
I will either walk there or perhaps take my Brommie, decisions, decisions 😁


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Try IKEA or Amazon.They appear to sell everything.


Won't work. Noah got his from there and it only fitted 8 people


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> He said he was straight out the door with no need to wait around post jab, apparently that is just for the Pfizer vaccine.


Do they tell you which one you’re getting, or is it a case of whichever is available and if you have to wait you know it’s been the Pfizer one?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Coffee finished. jigsaw time.


Saying on the radio earlier that suppliers are running out of jigsaws due to the pandemic.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey Classic....you were up till 01.08 researching that.
> I had been in bed 4 hours by then.
> Appreciate your effort though


Well you appeared worried that you might be morphing into me, so I tried to set your mind at ease. Before finishing the cuppa and going for a walk in the fog*.

*Visibility 52 yards at best, definitely a fog not a mist.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Saying on the radio earlier that suppliers are running out of jigsaws due to the pandemic.


I do them on the ipad so they won’t run out. I suspect the chances of doing a proper jigsaw wouldn’t be great with Molly in the house. Probably be pieces scattered everywhere.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all.
> @Dave7 wishing you all the best.
> @Mo1959 glad to hear your wrist is feeling better.
> 
> I’m going to take a break from here. Best wishes everyone, bye for now.


We'll be waiting, right here!


----------



## GM (5 Feb 2021)

Morning all.. It's like a spring morning here, sun bursting through the windows and birds singing. Still very wet outside from yesterdays deluge.

Another busy day planned after the 🐶 walk.

Wish the 2 Dave's all the best, hope things work out well. Glad the wrist is getting better Mo.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

Back home after MrsD had her bloods taken.
Its quite mild now. Very light rain which was not forecast.
@Dirk ..... its fish Friday here. We were going to have it yesterday but it was put on hold. I just called in for a crusty loaf so... fried fish, mushy peas plus bread and butter.
Doubt if MrsD will eat much if any but I will do my best (just to support the country of course).


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Back home after MrsD had her bloods taken.
> Its quite mild now. Very light rain which was not forecast.
> @Dirk ..... its fish Friday here. We were going to have it yesterday but it was put on hold. I just called in for a crusty loaf so... fried fish, mushy peas plus bread and butter.
> Doubt if MrsD will eat much if any but I will do my best (just to support the country of course).


I know they'll deep fry sausages, pizza and mars bars, but to deep fry a crusty loaf...

Don't overload the plate. It puts a "do I have to eat all that" message on the brain, whatever you actually think or say.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't overload the plate. It puts a "do I have to eat all that" message on the brain, whatever you actually think or say.


Fully agree. I hate it when restaurants do that......it turns me right off.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2021)

A late morning


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> A late morning


Indeed. 
It's not as though you were here in the wee small hours either.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

Crap. I need to print something else today. I wonder if I dare chance it twice in about 6 days. 

And more excitement. Today is Washing the bed linen day. I can hardly contain myself.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Crap. I need to print something else today. I wonder if I dare chance it twice in about 6 days.
> 
> And more excitement. Today is Washing the bed linen day. I can hardly contain myself.


Go on, show it who's the boss!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Go on, show it who's the boss!




Oh I know who the boss is and it ain't me


----------



## gavroche (5 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> I think you can rent cars, companies around my way are renting.


You are quite right and anyway, I have just spoken to him and he is flying from Heathrow airport.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Crap. I need to print something else today. I wonder if I dare chance it twice in about 6 days.
> 
> And more excitement. Today is Washing the bed linen day. I can hardly contain myself.



Would it not be best to leave the washing for another day? Share out the excitement, you don’t want to use it all up at once. 😊


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Indeed.
> It's not as though you were here in the wee small hours either.


I was here at 02.30 as once again I couldn't sleep


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And more excitement. Today is Washing the bed linen day. I can hardly contain myself.


I'm doing that too, as soon as it's done off for a walk


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I do them on the ipad so they won’t run out. I suspect the chances of doing a proper jigsaw wouldn’t be great with Molly in the house. Probably be pieces scattered everywhere.


Our jigsaw. About to mount it on a board then hang on a wall.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Would it not be best to leave the washing for another day? Share out the excitement, you don’t want to use it all up at once. 😊




I am sort of impetuous and act before I think. oooh, that was a rather big word I used there


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm doing that too, as soon as it's done off for a walk


Daft question maybe but why are you washing Welshies bed linen


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Daft question maybe but why are you washing Welshies bed linen




Saves me having to do it....


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Saves me having to do it....


So long as you don't let him near your bloomers.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So long as you don't let him near your bloomers.




No one goes near them.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No one goes near them.


There a joke there some where.......


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Do they tell you which one you’re getting, or is it a case of whichever is available and if you have to wait you know it’s been the Pfizer one?


I haven't been told which one I'll be getting. There is some data coming through about the increased efficacy of using a different vaccine for the follow up . They're running a Clinical trial at the moment to look into that. The Lancet have published some initial data about the Sputnik Vaccine, again, that looks very promising with over 90% effectiveness in interim results. The data scientists are looking at this at the moment as there may be an anomaly in the initial data.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

From what I can gather, if you have underlying medical conditions you get the Atrazenica jab. No underlying medical conditions you get the Pfizer jab.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I do them on the ipad so they won’t run out. I suspect the chances of doing a proper jigsaw wouldn’t be great with Molly in the house. Probably be pieces scattered everywhere.



Much like the myth of Sisyphus, each time Mo reaches to place the final piece of the jigsaw into place, Molly leaps onto the table and scatters the pieces...


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I shop at Aldi for normal stuff eg bog rolls, bleach, hand wash, pre packed cheese etc but there are certain things i will not buy from there such as meat.......I would much rather pay more, tell the local butcher what I want and know I will get tender meat.
> Oh yes....Aldi do nice peppered mackerel


I don't eat meat so that's never an issue. I do like peppered mackerel though so I will be trying that! 


Dave7 said:


> Blimey Classic....you were up till 01.08 researching that.
> I had been in bed 4 hours by then.
> Appreciate your effort though


Our night shift had barely started then. _I_ was on the computer until gone 02:00, then I solved some crossword puzzle clues, and then it was time to put the TV on. At 04:00 more crossword clue solving. Bed at 04:30 and computer puzzles until just gone 05:00. Sleep around 05:15.

The funny thing is that I conked out completely and didn't move for 6 hours. I normally wake up very groggy with a headache and the bedding all over the place. This morning I woke up instantly when the alarm sounded, no headache, and everything as I had left it. It took me some time before I believed that I had actually slept. It felt just like I had blinked and it was still the middle of the night. Very strange. It makes me think that I probably never normally sleep properly?


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Do they tell you which one you’re getting, or is it a case of whichever is available and if you have to wait you know it’s been the Pfizer one?



We booked ours a couple of days ago. We received letter, telling us to book online or via telephone. The website had crashed, so, had to book via telephone. We were asked about existing health conditions, and, if we had had the flu injection in the previous 7 days. No mention of which Vaccine we would get.

I would hope, they are using the AZ where available, because:
- it is made in UK
- it is significantly cheaper than Pfizer
- it is said to be as affective as the others
- last, but, not least, I have shares in AZ


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2021)

Back from the shops with a boot full of beer nutritious and wholesome food.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

Tomatoe soup and crusty bread for us.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2021)

We've been down the local takeaway.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't overload the plate. It puts a "do I have to eat all that" message on the brain, whatever you actually think or say.


This is half a normal portion of fish and chips from the Pilton Fryer.....







MrsD had the other half. 🐷🐷🐷


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> This is half a normal portion of fish and chips from the Pilton Fryer.....
> 
> View attachment 572216
> 
> ...


Ooohh yum yum


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Tomatoe soup and crusty bread for us.


I've got a big pan of vegetable soup on the go


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2021)

Settling in now with a couple of bottles of Proper Job and the Marx Brothers 'A Night at the Opera'.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2021)

Walk done.......in the  with sleet thrown in too


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Walk done.......in the  with sleet thrown in too


You will have to check with Classic if that is sleety snow or snowy sleet


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I was here at 02.30 as once again I couldn't sleep


You were hiding then? 
One of the other eight on at the time.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You were hiding then?
> One of the other eight on at the time.


I'm always hiding


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm always hiding


You the local hide and seek champion.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, shopping day today, I've also got to go across town later so someone can stick a needle in my arm.We're also starting to get my Good Lady's care package sorted, we don't need four visits a day and are going down to two, in a few weeks we're going to have start paying for it so need to get it sorted. The casualty in all this is my cycling, it looks like I'm going to have to take a break from it.


When I was a full time carer I had problems getting out cycling as my wife could not be left on her own. We had a very good specialist nurse who came nearly every week and became a very good friend of my wife. She always phoned in advance so I could be ready to go as soon as she arrived and she could stay for an hour and would not leave until I got back. At least it kept my legs from seizing up.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ooohh yum yum


Mushy peas!


----------



## oldwheels (5 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Do they tell you which one you’re getting, or is it a case of whichever is available and if you have to wait you know it’s been the Pfizer one?


I did not ask and nobody said which I got but due to transport away from a main hub it would have been the Astra Zeneca one. I was told to wait in my car for 15 minutes before travelling home. No idea where they put those who came on foot as there is not much spare room at the surgery. There were a couple of meet and greet girls [yes girls] wandering around keeping an eye on those in cars in between checking people in.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I do them on the ipad so they won’t run out. I suspect the chances of doing a proper jigsaw wouldn’t be great with Molly in the house. Probably be pieces scattered everywhere.


Somebody locally on FB is asking for anyone with a large pane of glass to sell or loan to lay over a jigsaw when not being looked at to avoid pet problems.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I did not ask and nobody said which I got but due to transport away from a main hub it would have been the Astra Zeneca one. I was told to wait in my car for 15 minutes before travelling home. No idea where they put those who came on foot as there is not much spare room at the surgery. There were a couple of meet and greet girls [yes girls] wandering around keeping an eye on those in cars in between checking people in.



Out of interest, did you not get any paperwork to say which vaccine they gave you, so that the same one can be used for second dose?

Perhaps, the NHS are keeping (Computer) records?, in which case, I hope it is not on an Office 2003 Excel Spreadsheet!

I know they are looking at mixing doses, but, I doubt that research will be complete before your (or my) second dose.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Feb 2021)

Windy day here but rain has stopped. No snow at low levels but the highest peaks have a new covering and the mountains of Rum are well covered. Calmac are cancelling sailings again due to weather problems but I suspect it is probably due to low traffic volumes and no compensation is paid for weather related cancellations. 
The passenger gangway at Craignure seems to have been condemned after a safety inspection so all foot passengers have to go on and off using the car deck. This is owned by A & B Council I think and not Calmac.
When I was out at about 10 o'clock there seemed to be lot of traffic about and parking at the coop was all taken which is unusual for winter morning.
One letting agency is advertising "Staycations" on Mull in February at off season rates allegedly for residents only. Really.
No 2 son is due home from Taiwan soon so hope he gets in before the new regs kick in. £80 per night for 10 nights tho' his employers will probably pay this. A bit hard on independent contractors who are self employed and would have to pay this themselves. He has to have 2 or 3 negative tests anyway before he reaches the UK but coming via Amsterdam may complicate matters.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Out of interest, did you not get any paperwork to say which vaccine they gave you, so that the same one can be used for second dose?
> 
> Perhaps, the NHS are keeping (Computer) records?, in which case, I hope it is not on an Office 2003 Excel Spreadsheet!
> 
> I know they are looking at mixing doses, but, I doubt that research will be complete before your (or my) second dose.



I got a card with details of the vaccine and time and date, plus a sheet of bumph about the vaccine and its side effects


----------



## oldwheels (5 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Out of interest, did you not get any paperwork to say which vaccine they gave you, so that the same one can be used for second dose?
> 
> Perhaps, the NHS are keeping (Computer) records?, in which case, I hope it is not on an Office 2003 Excel Spreadsheet!
> 
> I know they are looking at mixing doses, but, I doubt that research will be complete before your (or my) second dose.


No information bar a leaflet giving the date of my recent jab. Due to transport problems it would have to be at present the Astra Zeneca one and everybody here would have the same one.
So far as I can tell there is no disadvantage and may be an advantage in mixing doses on present knowledge.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> No information bar a leaflet giving the date of my recent jab. Due to transport problems it would have to be at present the Astra Zeneca one and everybody here would have the same one.
> *So far as I can tell there is no disadvantage and may be an advantage in mixing doses on present knowledge.*



Yes, that view was on News, today, but, with the emphasis on "may". Research is ongoing to prove/disprove, according to todays report.


----------



## 12boy (5 Feb 2021)

Here the wait time for Pfizer is 3 weeks, which is what my neighbor got a few days after I got Moderna, which is a 4 week wait. He had his second on Feb 3 and said it gave him flu symptoms for at least 24 hours. Mine will be Thursday next and it will be interesting to see if it is the same.
The Two Daves...best wishes for your spouses.
Shot about 60 arrows yesterday, until my fingers got cold. If the target were a deer, it would be laughing. Praps I will do better today.
It will be cloudy, around 0C and a stiff breeze. The good thing about the breeze is working against it generates some warm.
Thanks for the bubble info, we don't use that expression here, but since many still refuse to wear masks or practice any kind of social distancing, why would it be a thing?
Mo, don't be like me and get so impatient to do what you want you injure your wrist further.
Hasta Lugo, compadres.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mushy peas!


It is illegal to have fish n chips without mushy peas. Not certain but it may be a hanging offence, similar to a bacon butty without brown sauce.


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It is illegal to have fish n chips without mushy peas. Not certain but it may be a hanging offence, similar to a bacon butty without brown sauce.


Mushy peas,  real peas anytime, not that green slimey stuff.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It is illegal to have fish n chips without mushy peas. Not certain but it may be a hanging offence, similar to a bacon butty without brown sauce.



I don't like mushy peas or brown sauce, red sauce for me on most things, ordinary peas or baked beans with my fish.


----------



## Sterlo (5 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mushy peas!


I can see the mushy but where are the peas, it looks like puree


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2021)

@numbnuts
"Working Naked Day (5th February, 2021) | Days Of The Year" https://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/working-naked-day/


----------



## Sterlo (5 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Out of interest, did you not get any paperwork to say which vaccine they gave you, so that the same one can be used for second dose?
> 
> Perhaps, the NHS are keeping (Computer) records?, in which case, I hope it is not on an Office 2003 Excel Spreadsheet!
> 
> I know they are looking at mixing doses, but, I doubt that research will be complete before your (or my) second dose.


No you're fine, they're using Vista


----------



## oldwheels (5 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It is illegal to have fish n chips without mushy peas. Not certain but it may be a hanging offence, similar to a bacon butty without brown sauce.


Yuk to both.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Mushy peas,  real peas anytime, not that green slimey stuff.


Being as your from that sarf Landan place your ignorance can be forgiven


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't like mushy peas or brown sauce, red sauce for me on most things, ordinary peas or baked beans with my fish.


Baked beans 
Next you will be having gravy or curry sauce on your fish.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Thank you, I don't pay council tax so thats sorted, I've got to sort out the rest when we start to pay.


 
Hi Dave . I am no expert on this subject but I can relate my own experience of the care package I arranged for my mum. 

She lives in sheltered accommodation and has under 10 grand in savings.
She gets pension credit to top her state pension and and has a very small private pension .
She gets council tax and rent relief.
She receives attendance allowance.

Mum started out having two visit a day and the amount she was assessed to pay exactly matched her attendance allowance. But this is also the maximum she has to pay , which means now she has to have more visits she doesn’t have to pay anymore .


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

I quite like mushy peas


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

Sterlo said:


> No you're fine, they're using Vista


51/2 years ago the records department of the local trust finally stopped using Windows 95D(USB enabled).


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Our jigsaw. About to mount it on a board then hang on a wall.
> View attachment 572203


That's possibly going too far.....


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No one goes near them.


So that's you told ,@Dave7


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Baked beans
> Next you will be having gravy or curry sauce on your fish.



Cod, chips and baked beans with plenty of tomato sauce.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Feb 2021)

or curry sauce - probably mild or fruity

but only on the chips - because putting it on the fish is just unacceptable


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Hi Dave . I am no expert on this subject but I can relate my own experience of the care package I arranged for my mum.
> 
> She lives in sheltered accommodation and has under 10 grand in savings.
> She gets pension credit to top her state pension and and has a very small private pension .
> ...



Similar to me, state pension, pension credit and small private pension, less than 10 grand in the bank, but no attendance allowance.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2021)

Here we go guys. Hysterical. (I know there's serious underlying stuff)

Jacki Weaver


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> or curry sauce - probably mild or fruity
> 
> but only on the chips - because putting it on the fish is just unacceptable


A mate of mine has both the green slimey stuff and curry sauce on his fish and chips.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> That's possibly going too far.....


It isn't. You should check the market for frames, for doing this.
Why do you think the sizes are standardised?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Here we go guys. Hysterical. (I know there's serious underlying stuff)
> 
> Jacki Weaver




Who's have thought it. Def handbags at dawn


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> A mate of mine has both the green slimey stuff and curry sauce on his fish and chips.



All this talk of curry sauce, on chips, reminds me of an incident when I was a youngster of 23 or so (50 years ago), remember, this was an era when a Vesta Curry (remember them) was regarded as exotic foreign food.

It was my habit to go to the pub, with. a group of similarly aged neighbours, on a Friday night. At closing time, after a "few" pints, we would stagger off to the Chinese Tale-away and buy a couple of Chinese meals, to placate our wives. All, except one of the group (Bob), who "couldn't be doing with all this foreign food", and went to the nearby chip shop for a couple of portions of Fish and Chips.

One Friday, Bob surprised us all by declaring that he was going to be more adventurous and have some Chinese food. He came along to the Chinese Take-away with us and... ordered two portion of Curry and Chips.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I quite like mushy peas


I make my own from dried marrowfat peas and they taste rather nice as a dip. Bit of a faff and takes quite a long time but they would spoil the taste of fish and chips. I make my own fat free chips as well as bought ones have too much fat for my digestive system.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I make my own from dried marrowfat peas and they taste rather nice as a dip. Bit of a faff and takes quite a long time but they would spoil the taste of fish and chips. I make my own fat free chips as well as bought ones have too much fat for my digestive system.




We have an air fryer and only use a spoonful of olive oil or veg oil to do chips or fries


----------



## oldwheels (5 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Who's have thought it. Def handbags at dawn


Been there, seen that, chairman lost control. I tend to clam up when I get really angry which is probably a good thing.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have an air fryer and only use a spoonful of olive oil or veg oil to do chips or fries


Gave up on the air fryer and now use a Remoska with some precooking in the microwave.


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2021)

In a Search and Rescue Zoom meeting, trying to look interested.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Gave up on the air fryer and now use a Remoska with some precooking in the microwave.


I think I might have one of them lurking at the back of the cupboard that the step mum gave me. Was never sure what to use it for. Could you make chips in it?


----------



## oldwheels (5 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I might have one of them lurking at the back of the cupboard that the step mum gave me. Was never sure what to use it for. Could you make chips in it?


The Remoska? I use it for all sorts of things. We stayed in our camper van on a site near Aberdeen for about 3 winter months in total. The Remoska was used nearly every day. The only thing it is not good for is cooking eggs. 
Anyway how I make chips. Cut the potato into chip size bits and microwave until nearly cooked, about 5 minutes or so. Transfer to Remoska using the riser with a mesh top and turn on till you get the required appearance. I usually do about 30 to 40 minutes and if getting burned cover with some aluminium cooking foil aand continue to cook until whatever else you are having is ready.
Air fryer I had was big and clumsy and a pain to clean but there may be better ones available now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Feb 2021)

Back from my jab and very impressed with the organisation. My jab was administered by a chap from the Royal Navy, there were a few RN people present. Had to sit and wait for ten minutes post jab ( I nearly said “ prick “ but managed to rein myself in 😁) 
I’ve had the Astra Zeneca vaccine. It was a 14km walk there and back in total so I’m a bit weary. Had a Halloumi burger with chips and beans when I got back, plus a nice 8 grain porter. 
just waiting for the vaccine to interact with my chromosomes and see which superpowers I develop...


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Cod, chips and baked beans with plenty of tomato sauce.


euk euk and double euk


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2021)

I used to buy a really cheap chinese as a teenager, a curry sauce and a special fried rice. It really used to hit the spot.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I make my own from dried marrowfat peas and they taste rather nice as a dip. Bit of a faff and takes quite a long time but they would spoil the taste of fish and chips. I make my own fat free chips as well as bought ones have too much fat for my digestive system.


How do you make chips with no fat ?
Edit
Just seen the other replies 
We use am air fryer


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> I used to buy a really cheap chinese as a teenager, a curry sauce and a special fried rice. It really used to hit the spot.


We had a local takeaway....sadly closed now.....that made their own curry sauce. I am not a big fan of chip shop curry but theirs was very tasty.


----------



## Old jon (5 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Out of interest, did you not get any paperwork to say which vaccine they gave you, so that the same one can be used for second dose?
> 
> Perhaps, the NHS are keeping (Computer) records?, in which case, I hope it is not on an Office 2003 Excel Spreadsheet!
> 
> I know they are looking at mixing doses, but, I doubt that research will be complete before your (or my) second dose.



I was given a card, instructions on it to keep it. The card had AZ printed on it and other stuff. This was the 4th, yesterday. No waiting fifteen minutes, out and away.


----------



## 12boy (5 Feb 2021)

Lots of cultures have a dish involving pureed cooked legumes.. Refried pinto beans in the American Southwest, hummus from chickpeas in Mediterranean countries, lentil dal from India, bean paste in China and Japan. Probably lots more I've never heard of. The first time I saw Dirk's mushy peas, as I said at the time, it looked like guacamole. Very green.
Had a decent ride today. The wind wasn't too bad, the sun was warm, and except for popsicle toes, so was I. 
Skipped yoga and core today, cause I have important manly things to do like vacuuming and maybe a nap. Could be a dog walk in there somewhere.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Similar to me, state pension, pension credit and small private pension, less than 10 grand in the bank, but no attendance allowance.



Get that application for attendance allowance in as quick as you can. 😀


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2021)

It's been a good day. Went out with a friend to ride 55 miles and 4500 feet, 7 climbs in all. I haven't climbed in perhaps three months and admit confidence is/was low.

First climb - "oh shoot this is not good"
Second - "come on Paul, you're better than this" as I clung to my buddy's wheel! 😄
Third - getting better
Fourth - yep the rhythm is back. Yeah!!

Usually in bed for 10.00 but tonight I'm wide awake. Not sure why.

Quick recommendation for "Finding Alice" on ITV Hub. Watched the first three tonight. Very good.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's been a good day. Went out with a friend to ride 55 miles and 4500 feet, 7 climbs in all. I haven't climbed in perhaps three months and admit confidence is/was low.
> 
> First climb - "oh shoot this is not good"
> Second - "come on Paul, you're better than this" as I clung to my buddy's wheel! 😄
> ...


You'll be going for a walk I take it.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll be going for a walk I take it.


Nope, not tonight. Did a quick mile this afternoon though.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nope, not tonight. Did a quick mile this afternoon though.


Nothing wrong with an early morning walk!


----------



## rustybolts (6 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Cod, chips and baked beans with plenty of tomato sauce.


Put a large spoon of curry powder into a saucepan of baked beans, add 3 cloves of finely chopped garlic . Then a large spoon of finely chopped onion . Finally a teaspoon of powdered ginger with a dash of chilli powder . Heat gently and serve on hot buttered toast . Sprinkle with ground black pepper and wash down with a very large mud of steaming hot tea. 👍


----------



## numbnuts (6 Feb 2021)




----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


You'll be back in bed now.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2021)

Come on you lazy lot......where are you .
I try to make a point of getting up early on Saturday and sit in the conservatory while listening to SoTS.
I am enjoying a nice coffee with a slug of whisky in........medicinal of course.
Today is "lots of bits" day, you know, when you have lots of bitty jobs that you should do before they mount up. So my own fault really


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2021)

Good morning people


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Put a large spoon of curry powder into a saucepan of baked beans, add 3 cloves of finely chopped garlic . Then a large spoon of finely chopped onion . Finally a teaspoon of powdered ginger with a dash of chilli powder . Heat gently and serve on hot buttered toast . Sprinkle with ground black pepper and wash down with a very large mud of steaming hot tea. 👍



Curry.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2021)

Morning. Another cold day for with a mix of rain and sleet. Wrist no better, but no worse. Might have a little walk just round the streets for some air.

Rugby on telly later. Not sure I will bother with the first game but will watch Scotland and England at tea time.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Put a large spoon of curry powder into a saucepan of baked beans, add 3 cloves of finely chopped garlic . Then a large spoon of finely chopped onion . Finally a teaspoon of powdered ginger with a dash of chilli powder . Heat gently and serve on hot buttered toast . Sprinkle with ground black pepper and wash down with a very large mud of steaming hot tea. 👍


I may try this for lunch.......


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2021)

Enjoy........

A bit of fun


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I may try this for lunch.......


Might help your ride........lots of wind assistance there.


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2021)

Welcome to February 6th. A whole new day. Yeah! It's raining. Hard. 😞😞

Looking around the house we seem to have been a bit slovenly in the last 24 hours. So it's tidying time followed by a mountain of ironing. Possibly an Aldi dash.

I've been dreaming of pasta bake with cheese, cauliflower, broccoli and bacon. Yes, bizarre. That's tea tonight sorted. Mrs P will be watching Scotland v England so I get to chose and cook.

Much warmer than forecast, 4⁰ as opposed to -1⁰C so possibly an hour or so on the bike later. Birds are singing

I'll be back........I'm sure that's been said before? 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2021)

Morning. Another cold damp and wet day ahead of us. Slobbing is in order.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Put a large spoon of curry powder into a saucepan of baked beans, add 3 cloves of finely chopped garlic . Then a large spoon of finely chopped onion . Finally a teaspoon of powdered ginger with a dash of chilli powder . Heat gently and serve on hot buttered toast . Sprinkle with ground black pepper and wash down with a very large mud of steaming hot tea. 👍


Curried bean on toast, excellent. 
I nearly always, unless MrsP is partaking, put a slug of hot chilli sauce in the beans.


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2021)

this came up on my memories on facebook from a year ago. 







I don't know what he was on, but it must have been good stuff.


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 

Its raining heavily at the moment  And set to carry on for a while, possibly turning to sleet and snow.

Today will be doing not a lot kind of day, domestics this morning, and watching the rugby and footie on the telly box this afternoon .
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Feb 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Well it’s over 12 hours since my jab and no signs of any superpowers developing yet, still it’s early days.
A glorious sunny morning, I went out to the recycle bin but it was frozen shut. The garlic I planted has come through and the daffs are nearing bloom.
Nothing planned for today, might try and sort out an issue with the FulGaz app reporting overdistance on some rides. Second coffee on the way and Saturday is brunch day 👍
Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Well it’s over 12 hours since my jab and no signs of any superpowers developing yet, still it’s early days.
> A glorious sunny morning, I went out to the recycle bin but it was frozen shut. The garlic I planted has come through and the daffs are nearing bloom.
> Nothing planned for today, might try and sort out an issue with the FulGaz app reporting overdistance on some rides. Second coffee on the way and Saturday is brunch day 👍
> Have a peaceful day folks



I've had no side effects either, a bit tired last night but apart from that fine.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Picked up some bags of compost and top soil yesterday from Asda. 
Getting ready for planting my new raised bed, which should arrive next week.
This year, I'm having a go at growing teddies in a bag, tomatoes in hanging baskets and beans, onions & carrots in raised beds.
That lot should do us.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I've had no side effects either, a bit tired last night but apart from that fine.


My arm was sore** for 24 hours but nothing apart from that.
**twice, during the night, MrsD managed to elbow me exactly where the vaccination went in.......woke me up for sure.
She said it was accidental


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Picked up some bags of compost and top soil yesterday from Asda.
> Getting ready for planting my new raised bed, which should arrive next week.
> ...


Teddies in a bag ???


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Teddies in a bag ???


Hoping it’s tatties! Lol.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2021)

Had a walk for a couple of miles. Drizzling and a very cold easterly so not pleasant but blew the cobwebs away.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Teddies in a bag ???


Teddies = Devon taters


----------



## oldwheels (6 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My arm was sore** for 24 hours but nothing apart from that.
> **twice, during the night, MrsD managed to elbow me exactly where the vaccination went in.......woke me up for sure.
> She said it was accidental


Probably snoring too loudly.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Feb 2021)

Still raining here


----------



## oldwheels (6 Feb 2021)

Bright looking morning and forecast to be dry with not too much wind so may get out on trike . Temp just now is 3.2C. I have been out in much colder so I'll just wait for a couple of hours before getting out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I've had no side effects either, a bit tired last night but apart from that fine.



Ah but I was expecting more! As a recipient of the A-Z vaccine I thought I'd at least develop an encyclopaedic knowledge of the surrounding area


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ah but I was expecting more! As a recipient of the A-Z vaccine I thought I'd at least develop an encyclopaedic knowledge of the surrounding area


It takes three weeks to develop doesn’t it?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> It takes three weeks to develop doesn’t it?


Only works if you are in range of a 5G tower so you can get reception


----------



## numbnuts (6 Feb 2021)

I'm up again, it's foggy outside and only 1c


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2021)

So everything done bar Aldi and the ironing. I can see things getting a touch explosive over the weekend. Once I've shopped I'll stay home.

 then ironing.

Oh yes. "The Drowning" on BBC is very good as is "Finding Alice" on ITV Player.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Come on you lazy lot......where are you .
> I try to make a point of getting up early on Saturday and sit in the conservatory while listening to SoTS.
> I am enjoying a nice coffee with a slug of whisky in........medicinal of course.
> Today is "lots of bits" day, you know, when you have lots of bitty jobs that you should do before they mount up. So my own fault really


Where were thee at four.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Well it’s over 12 hours since my jab and no signs of any superpowers developing yet, still it’s early days.


Wait whilst you go through/near a scanning machine though!


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2021)

The highlight of this morning? The carers visiting to get my Good Lady up, washed and dressed. I've spent most of the morning doing the ironing. It was foggy when I got up, its still foggy now.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Feb 2021)

Jabs done (AZ vaccine). All very well organised, at a Nightingale Hospital.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm up again, it's foggy outside and only 1c


I were roight then!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2021)

Just back from town i had to post an item back.

It's bloomin cold.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Feb 2021)

I've just done the ironing, I hope that wasn't the highlight of the day


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2021)

One of my bean seeds has grown 3" overnight. There was no sign of it yesterday.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> One of my bean seeds has grown 3" overnight. There was no sign of it yesterday.


OK Jack


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> The highlight of this morning? The carers visiting to get my Good Lady up, washed and dressed. I've spent most of the morning doing the ironing. It was foggy when I got up, its still foggy now.


I seem to be following closely behind you Dave. Not nice to watch them struggling is it.
Mrs D got up at 08.30. Was back in bed by 09.30. Up again at 11 00ish and is back in bed again.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wait whilst you go through/near a scanning machine though!


Just walked up the hill to meet Mrs Tenkay walking down the hill and help with the shopping bags. On the way I walked past a phone box and felt the urge to open the door, go inside and start taking my clothes off 🤔


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I seem to be following closely behind you Dave. Not nice to watch them struggling is it.
> Mrs D got up at 08.30. Was back in bed by 09.30. Up again at 11 00ish and is back in bed again.



No its not nice, Margaret is a pale shadow of the woman she was, it does my head in but all I can do is look after her as best I can.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just walked up the hill to meet Mrs Tenkay walking down the hill and help with the shopping bags. On the way I walked past a phone box and felt the urge to open the door, go inside and start taking my clothes off 🤔


Were you going to pick the shopping up and continue walking or swap for another set of clothes, costume maybe.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just walked up the hill to meet Mrs Tenkay walking down the hill and help with the shopping bags.* On the way I walked past a phone box and felt the urge to open the door, go inside and start taking my clothes off* 🤔



I will just check my AZ fact sheet, it may be a known side effect 😊


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2021)

I have roped Mr WD Into trying to turn my rivet press into a sort of arbor press. Well, it keeps him off the streets and gives him something to do


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2021)

MrsD just said that she's clearing the freezer out and I'll have to have Scallops for lunch and Venison for dinner tonight.
Oh the decadence!
I daren't complain that we've run out of Veuve Clicquot.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> No its not, Margaret is a pale shadow of the woman she was, it does my head in but all I can do is look after her as best I can.


I know how you feel but often I thought the best I could do was not good enough after all those good years.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Feb 2021)

Got a nice run out on the trike again this morning before too much traffic started. Temp said 5C but with a brisk NE wind straight off the snowfields it felt like minus instead of plus. Even out early a couple of cars badly parked with people climbing the volcano. Not ones I recognised but there were others passing who were certainly strangers by the hesitant way they were driving and obviously did not know where the passing places were.
One buzzard as usual but looked like disturbed from some prey as I passed. There are also sea eagles around somewhere as I have heard them several times now around the same area in woodland I think. They make a noise a bit like a small dog barking. My ranger pal says I should look up very high above but still cannot see anything. On the loch a mallard drake and his harem as well as the usual cormorants and some shelduck. Got clear sight of what was probably a goshawk last time I was out.
Reasonable exercise as I had to pedal even downhill on the way back and kept in a lower gear than usual.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2021)

I am (half) awake and have my usual headache! I also feel like I have been grinding my teeth while asleep...



ColinJ said:


> I'm going to buy the Chambers dictionary and thesaurus apps. They are supposed to be among the best for crossword puzzle fans.


I bought them late last night. I am very pleased with them. They are very quick to load and do searches from the local database so there is none of the lag involved in going online to find a word.

Wildcard searches are very easy. For example, searching for 'acc*d*n' finds accordion, accommodation and others. 'acc?d*t*' returned 11 matches. 'Accidental' is obvious, but have you heard of 'accidentalisms'? 

A quick swipe from the left makes it easy to switch between the dictionary and the thesaurus. 

There is a nice random word feature. I spent 10 minutes trying it out. I knew about 50% of the suggested words but some of the others were interesting... 



Chambers random word function said:


> * klinostat /klī'nō-stat/ *
> noun
> A revolving stand for experimenting with growing plants
> 
> ...





rustybolts said:


> Put a large spoon of curry powder into a saucepan of baked beans, add 3 cloves of finely chopped garlic . Then a large spoon of finely chopped onion . Finally a teaspoon of powdered ginger with a dash of chilli powder . Heat gently and serve on hot buttered toast . Sprinkle with ground black pepper and wash down with a very large mud of steaming hot tea. 👍


I always add curry powder, chilli flakes, garlic and mixed herbs to my baked beans. Yummy! The side effects can be a bit much with doors and windows closed for the winter though... 


Tenkaykev said:


> Just walked up the hill to meet Mrs Tenkay walking down the hill and help with the shopping bags. On the way I walked past a phone box and felt the urge to open the door, go inside and start taking my clothes off 🤔





BoldonLad said:


> I will just check my AZ fact sheet, it may be a known side effect 😊


It sounds like the early stages of _Numbnutsititis_... Unfortunately, there is no known cure. Symptoms are less troublesome in the summer, but in the winter they can be very uncomfortable. Turning heating up high can offer some relief.


----------



## 12boy (6 Feb 2021)

I'll go clear the little bit of snow we were not supposed to get with a pushbroom after a bit. -17C per national weather service. You can see Gracie, my rattie, on her whiz trip this morning. Now she is curled up on her feather quilt on the couch, muttering to herself like ratties do. Not sure if it's her arthritis or cataracts but she now has to be lifted onto the couch, at least a 100 times a day.
Not much to do today, a little yoga and upper body and maybe a studded tire ride.  We had the Chinese style eggplant and pork last night and it was good. Tonight will be an earlier meal with chile over rice so there will be time to watch The Dig.
It is sad to watch your partner slip away. It has been 4 years since stage 4 breast cancer was diagnosed, and the decline overall has been very slow but noticeable. 5 years ago we would take 5 mile walks at 8k altitude, and now a mile is the limit, if it all. Having the first grandbaby in Oct and looking daily at his parents posting pics and vids is a boost, though. I would like to be half as strong and brave. If I have a sniffle I have to lie in bed and moan.
Be well and safe. Warm is good, too.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2021)

Better feed Molly then I’ll get peace to watch the rugby.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Feb 2021)

Managed to get out this morning for 90 minutes or so - a sort of made up route where I found a greenway that I didn't know about - research needed
Weather was supposed to be rain all day but the clouds on the radar looked like they would miss us so I took a chance and, although it felt sort of rainy, it didn't actually rain at all

bike is much better since I cleaned the gears a few days ago - dunno if it was the crud in the derailleur cogs or the loose screw holding one of the cogs in that was making 5,6 and 7th make horrible noises but it is much better off now!

Anyway - a bloke is a kilt is currently strangling a few cats judging by the sound from the TV so I guess it's Rugby for the next hour and a bit

followed by checking of the sheets are dry yet

Damned exciting this retirement


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Feb 2021)

Late report of yesterdays ride . I didn’t leave home till 11.30 it was a sunny balmy 11 degrees, I felt really smug that I live in the tropical south and not the frozen north. Well I paid for that smugness 2 hours in sunshine, hour and 1/2 in freezing driving rain . When I got home the hot shower seemed the best part of the ride.


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> One of my bean seeds has grown 3" overnight. There was no sign of it yesterday.


Isn't it a bit early for beans?


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Isn't it a bit early for beans?


These are magic beans though!


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Isn't it a bit early for beans?


Everything is early down here.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Everything is early down here.


Bar yourself in the mornings.
What happened to early to bed, early to rise!


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Feb 2021)

What a great game @Mo1959. 
plus Scotland had the most impressive beard on the pitch 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> What a great game @Mo1959.
> plus Scotland had the most impressive beard on the pitch 😁


Was good, but I thought England were going to come back into it. Glad they held on.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> What a great game @Mo1959.
> plus Scotland had the most impressive beard on the pitch 😁


They cheated


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Was good, but I thought England were going to come back into it. Glad they held on.


Your big nasty boys bullied our nice gentle boys......they was 'orrible.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have roped Mr WD Into trying to turn my rivet press into a sort of arbor press. Well, it keeps him off the streets and gives him something to do


What is an arbor press?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> What is an arbor press?


Had to google it. Lol. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arbor_press


----------



## pawl (6 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> No its not, Margaret is a pale shadow of the woman she was, it does my head in but all I can do is look after her as best I can.




It is difficult.I’m sure you will do the best you can..I’m sure all are thoughts are with you and others who are in a similar situation


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2021)

Mrs P is from the Borders. She went to school with or knew half the Scotland team at one point.

Life has been noisy this evening.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2021)

@12boy - hope you enjoy The Dig. We thought it excellent.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> What is an arbor press?




Have a look at what Mo googled.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Have a look at what Mo googled.


Yep. May I ask what you will use this form. Clothes? Upholstering?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P is from the Borders. She went to school with or knew half the Scotland team at one point.


Not in the biblical sense I assume


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Have a look at what Mo googled.


WoW......it looks technical to me.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not in the biblical sense I assume


NO!


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

@Dave7, we have sleety snow here.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep. May I ask what you will use this form. Clothes? Upholstering?




Leatherwork. I make stuff from leather. I have metal dies that could I could use a press for in cutting them out.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Leatherwork. I make stuff from leather. I have metal dies that could I could use a press for in cutting them out.


Oooohhh leather bloomers. I am all for that


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, we have sleety snow here.


Is that sleet or snow?


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Is that sleet or snow?


Sleet that's not snow, due to being to wet and too warm for it to fall as snow.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Oooohhh leather bloomers. I am all for that




Ewww. NO


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

We now have snowy sleet.
Snow will follow!!


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bar yourself in the mornings.
> What happened to early to bed, early to rise!


That changed to - late to bed, late to rise the week I retired.


----------



## gavroche (7 Feb 2021)

Got back home at 3.30pm. One advantage of Covid is empty motorways. Set cruise at 70 mph and kept going. 
Goodnight all or good morning if you read this when you get up.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Got back home at 3.30pm. One advantage of Covid is empty motorways. Set cruise at 70 mph and kept going.
> Goodnight all or good morning if you read this when you get up.


It's AM now!


----------



## gavroche (7 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's AM now!


It was PM when I got home on Saturday.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2021)

A quick hello to one and all. 
I really wanted a proper lie in this morning, one were I actually slept till 08 00. I woke at 04.00 for a pee and did get back to sleep but was awake by 06.00. I can't lie in bed when I am awake (unless I am ill).
Last week I cooked tomato sausages but only half got eaten so I froze 5 of them. Yesterday, after they were properly thawed, I had a lovely sausage on toast sarnie WITH BROWN SAUCE (as it should be).
2 left so today's lunch will be sausage, chips and mushy peas.........rather have beans but the peas are left over and I hate just throwing food away.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Feb 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A couple of beers yesterday whilst watching the England Scotland game and working my way through a bowl of pistachio nuts. This was followed by catching up with a couple of TV shows, the Last Leg and Susan Calman who was touring in Wales. No sign of Welshie’s Bloomers unfortunately, but there was Laverbread.
Feel a bit “ Fluey” at the moment, probably a combination of the beer last night and the vaccine on Friday. Still no superpowers 🤔
Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> atching up with a couple of TV shows, the Last Leg and Susan Calman who was touring in Wales.


I appear to have missed that one. Must get it on catch up. Haven’t checked tonight’s telly yet but don’t think there’s much apart from Countryfile

It’s cold here with a slight frost. I think once we get next week’s cold temperatures and snow showers out of the way things look like improving the week after that. Certainly hope so.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I appear to have missed that one. Must get it on catch up. Haven’t checked tonight’s telly yet but don’t think there’s much apart from Countryfile
> 
> It’s cold here with a slight frost. I think once we get next week’s cold temperatures and snow showers out of the way things look like improving the week after that. Certainly hope so.


Wales are playing today. If the scrum half is wearing pink bloomers it could well be Welshie


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2021)

good morning folks.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Sunday again?!
Oh well, at least there's a couple of my regular programmes on YouTube tonight, to while away the hours.


----------



## Paulus (7 Feb 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
Another busy day in paradise beckons. 
All the usual things to do, dog walking, and then breakfast. 
Another day of tv sport, Spurs, and then the rugby.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2021)

Morning. It's bloomin cold here

I am far too good to be chosen to play rugby 

Stay safe folks


----------



## oldwheels (7 Feb 2021)

Grey windy day but still dry. Colder than yesterday but may manage another trike trip out.
When I got up there were 5 red deer hinds in the field opposite. Vermin will be trying to get at my cabbages again. Went out and made a loud bang with a bit of wood and they just stood and looked at me. No gun shape to be seen so why bother moving.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Feb 2021)

Good day. Grey, cold, windy but dry. My left hip aches more than usual, no idea why.

A little later I'll pop up to the allotment to see what, if anything, needs doing. This afternoon I really need to finish my growing plan and order seed.

Some household admin to do.

I ought to get the bike out but may not.

@Mo1959 @dave r @Dave7 hopefully things are improving day by day.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Grey, cold, windy but dry. My left hip aches more than usual, no idea why.
> 
> A little later I'll pop up to the allotment to see what, if anything, needs doing. This afternoon I really need to finish my growing plan and order seed.
> 
> ...



My Good Lady is better than she was when she came home and we're getting used to the situation and establishing a routine, the casualty in this appears to be my cycling, it looks like I'm going to have to take a break, how long for I don't know, I'm looking to get out if I can, but I'm unlikely to get the chance.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady is better than she was when she came home and we're getting used to the situation and establishing a routine, the casualty in this appears to be my cycling, it looks like I'm going to have to take a break, how long for I don't know, I'm looking to get out if I can, but I'm unlikely to get the chance.


Maybe have to get an indoor setup? Although if you’re anything like me, indoors just isn’t the same.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Feb 2021)

Good morning. The good news, it is not raining, the bad news, it is snowing! 😊


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady is better than she was when she came home and we're getting used to the situation and establishing a routine, the casualty in this appears to be my cycling, it looks like I'm going to have to take a break, how long for I don't know, I'm looking to get out if I can, but I'm unlikely to get the chance.


I think just being in your own home and away from the constant activity you get in hospitals helps. As to the cycling as situation improves I’m sure you’ll be able to squeeze a ride in . 
I know from my own situation I need to get out sometimes . I call it Velo Therapy.
(edit). Oh no first wisps of sleet .


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2021)

Coffee and jigsaw time. Some sections of the forum are annoying me just now so need a short break! Lol.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Feb 2021)

Hi.....


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe have to get an indoor setup? Although if you’re anything like me, indoors just isn’t the same.



I've had indoor setups before, the turbo is still in the shed, between 1993 and 2000 I had a regular winter training routine in place, after my close encounter with angina in 2008 I went back to training in winter for a couple of years, and after my heart attack in 2016 I did the same, at the moment I don't feel I want to go back to the turbo.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2021)

The only thing worth watching today is Countryfile tonight


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I've had indoor setups before, the turbo is still in the shed, between 1993 and 2000 I had a regular winter training routine in place, after my close encounter with angina in 2008 I went back to training in winter for a couple of years, and after my heart attack in 2016 I did the same, at the moment I don't feel I want to go back to the turbo.



I don't know if you have a "Smart" trainer set up Dave? Many years ago a friend gave me his old trainer, the sort that you have a lever on the handlebars that you move to adjust the resistance. I used it a few times and hated it. I now have a "smart" trainer and it's a night and day improvement on the old one. The ability to ride in places that you'd probably not be able to in the real world. Very good video, a great deal of it filmed using a Go Pro on a fellow cyclists bike. The fact that the resistance increases in real time when you reach a hill without any manual intervention is brilliant. Some / most of the apps let you virtually ride with others, the App I'm using at the moment ( FulGaz) lets you set up a group ride, set the date and time for it to start and then generates an invite code that you can send to your mates.

Edit:
We've got the trainer set up at the end of the extension to the living room. It's facing my computer desk that has a 24" monitor but I don't use that. I use an iPad mounted on the handlebars. It's a lot more social than disappearing down the shed ( though there are times when a bit of solitude is what's called for )
I often listen to a Podcast or an Audiobook when I'm doing a session. As I type I can hear Mrs Tenkay who is on the turbo at the moment, she keeps laughing so I went over to see what was amusing about Buttertubs and realised she's listening to a Podcast on her earphones!


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2021)

Still no sign of @screenman .
I hope nothing has happened to him.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I don't know if you have a "Smart" trainer set up Dave? Many years ago a friend gave me his old trainer, the sort that you have a lever on the handlebars that you move to adjust the resistance. I used it a few times and hated it. I now have a "smart" trainer and it's a night and day improvement on the old one. The ability to ride in places that you'd probably not be able to in the real world. Very good video, a great deal of it filmed using a Go Pro on a fellow cyclists bike. The fact that the resistance increases in real time when you reach a hill without any manual intervention is brilliant. Some / most of the apps let you virtually ride with others, the App I'm using at the moment ( FulGaz) lets you set up a group ride, set the date and time for it to start and then generates an invite code that you can send to your mates.



I've never had a smart trainer, they weren't around when I first had a trainer, we all worked with heart rate, my first trainer was brought off a club mate for twenty quid. Its amazing how training kit has come on in recent years, but its expensive and I can't justify the expense.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady is better than she was when she came home and we're getting used to the situation and establishing a routine, the casualty in this appears to be my cycling, it looks like I'm going to have to take a break, how long for I don't know, I'm looking to get out if I can, but I'm unlikely to get the chance.


Perhaps as the routine becomes established you can adapt to include your rides? I had the impression this was the case before Mrs D went in to hospital? Perhaps you could adapt to include two hour rides more regularly through the week? Even an hour is good.

I'm sure I don't have to explain this but I'm going to anyway!  Caring for the carer is equally important as helping the person you are helping. A few years ago I supported a friend with full on clinical depression. It was an awful time. I did a lot of reading and there was much emphasis on caring for the carer. In 2019 it took me several months after recovery from my illness to appreciate the toll on Mrs P.

Find a way to turn a pedal Dave.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hi.....


You'll not be going back to bed, this time, I'm presuming.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Feb 2021)

These smart trainers - are there any that work with VR headset??

It would seem like an obvious way to go and would give a fuller immersive experience.
Would probably need to be filmed from a car using specialised cameras and stuff - but that is known tech for people in that sort of area


Just wondering if it has been done yet

(I wonder these things - comes from being in IT for many years!!!)


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> These smart trainers - are there any that work with VR headset??
> 
> It would seem like an obvious way to go and would give a fuller immersive experience.
> Would probably need to be filmed from a car using specialised cameras and stuff - but that is known tech for people in that sort of area
> ...


I’d probably find it too claustrophobic after a while having tried a VR headset a while ago.
I use an iPad but i know others use a T V. Some of the rides available on the app I use are available in 4K, coupled with a 4K TV that should look pretty good.
The other drawback with a VR headset is that I’m constantly reaching for my water bottle and towel, I would have to try and do this by touch if wearing a V R headset.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’d probably find it too claustrophobic after a while having tried a VR headset a while ago.
> I use an iPad but i know others use a T V. Some of the rides available on the app I use are available in 4K, coupled with a 4K TV that should look pretty good.
> The other drawback with a VR headset is that I’m constantly reaching for my water bottle and towel, I would have to try and do this by touch if wearing a V R headset.


You don't carry your water bottle on the downtube normally then.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Still no sign of @screenman .
> I hope nothing has happened to him.



I was just thinking that myself. If I recall, he was complaining of being unwell. I noticed he had ventured into the “dark zone” a few times, hopefully, he has just succumbed to boredom with the sniping there, rather than anything serious.


----------



## pawl (7 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady is better than she was when she came home and we're getting used to the situation and establishing a routine, the casualty in this appears to be my cycling, it looks like I'm going to have to take a break, how long for I don't know, I'm looking to get out if I can, but I'm unlikely to get the chance.




It was possible to get a relief sitting service Under the cuts they may not be available.Speak to Social services or if you have one your Social worker may be able to advise Age concern may be able to advise.
Sitting services carers said how important it was for them knowing they could have a short break.

Your needs as a carer are important for your well being
Hope you are able to get into a routine that meets both yours and Mrs D needs.

Best wishes to you both.🥰


----------



## pawl (7 Feb 2021)

Does anyone know a good ant depressant Why? Just been binge watching Wallender miserable git Only two more episodes to go I will have to get Mrs p to lock away all the tablets a and sharpe implements


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> It was possible to get a relief sitting service Under the cuts they may not be available.Speak to Social services or if you have one your Social worker may be able to advise Age concern may be able to advise.
> Sitting services carers said how important it was for them knowing they could have a short break.
> 
> Your needs as a carer are important for your well being
> ...



Interesting.

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/socia...its-for-carers/carer-breaks-and-respite-care/


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Coffee and jigsaw time. Some sections of the forum are annoying me just now so need a short break! Lol.


Sorry about that......I didn't mean to


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Perhaps as the routine becomes established you can adapt to include your rides? I had the impression this was the case before Mrs D went in to hospital? Perhaps you could adapt to include two hour rides more regularly through the week? Even an hour is good.
> 
> I'm sure I don't have to explain this but I'm going to anyway!  Caring for the carer is equally important as helping the person you are helping. A few years ago I supported a friend with full on clinical depression. It was an awful time. I did a lot of reading and there was much emphasis on caring for the carer. In 2019 it took me several months after recovery from my illness to appreciate the toll on Mrs P.
> 
> Find a way to turn a pedal Dave.


Some excellent points there imo Paul.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Still no sign of @screenman .
> I hope nothing has happened to him.


Yes, seems a nice guy and makes some good posts.
Another seemingly nice guy was @traindriver but he seems to have disappeared


----------



## gavroche (7 Feb 2021)

Bonjour. I am making traditional rice pudding. It is in the oven and should be ready in about 2 hours time. I washed the car earlier to get rid of all that Devon's muck and done a load of washing which is in the dryer now.
As it is very windy with a cold wind, I have cancelled my ride planned for today. I have also done some shopping in Aldi and walked Molly of course. 
Now, I am looking forward to the rugby later , Wales - Ireland.
I was a bit disappointed yesterday as I was on the road when the Italy-France game was on and was hoping to watch it on catch up later but they are only showing the England- Scotland game. That's discrimination!! 
All this should keep me going until it's dark. 
Roast chicken and mash for tonight, all home made of course. 
Have a good safe day les amis et amies.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2021)

And on important subjects........I am preparing to hang my jigsaw .
Its all glued.
The backing board is ready to trim.
I have just been out to buy some heavy duty, double sided foam backed tape.
I have the hanging wire
What could possibly go wrong


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. I am making traditional rice pudding. It is in the oven and should be ready in about 2 hours time. I washed the car earlier to get rid of all that Devon's muck and done a load of washing which is in the dryer now.
> As it is very windy with a cold wind, I have cancelled my ride planned for today. I have also done some shopping in Aldi and walked Molly of course.
> Now, I am looking forward to the rugby later , Wales - Ireland.
> I was a bit disappointed yesterday as I was on the road when the Italy-France game was on and was hoping to watch it on catch up later but they are only showing the England- Scotland game. That's discrimination!!
> ...


What!!!! You make your own chickens


----------



## pawl (7 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Interesting.
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/socia...its-for-carers/carer-breaks-and-respite-care/




Just looked at the above I worked with a brilliant medical consultant and multi disaplnary care team

we had weekly team meetings where patients and carers needs were assessed pre discharge Where needed we did an home assessment to. establish the requirements for daily living for both carers and patient.Every thing that was needed was in place prior to discharge After a month I would do a review of the package to ensure that the care was meeting the needs of all concerned before transferring the case to the area.Social Work team Back then care was provided by the council home care team

Not sure what the procedure is now but back then patients or their had the right to request an assessment of need.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2021)

Yikes... My sleep pattern is actually getting worse rather than better. It was gone 05:00 when I turned the lights out but another 20 minutes before I got to sleep.

I was just woken up by a suspicious noise. If this were the USA (or South Africa - think *Oscar Pistorius*!) I would probably now be sitting in bed with a smoking gun and the dead body of my bubble pal lying on the floor across the room... I had forgotten that she came over a day early for her weekly support visit this time. She was creeping in with a mug of tea for me. I think it would definitely be dodgy having a loaded gun on a bedside cabinet!


----------



## numbnuts (7 Feb 2021)

According to faceache, last night 5 bikes were stolen from my area


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You don't carry your water bottle on the downtube normally then.


I do, and my towel is draped over the back of a chair next to the bike. I like to be aware of what’s around me, comes from watching too many horror films 😉


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> According to faceache, last night 5 bikes were stolen from my area


Theft in general is dreadful just now, between property getting stolen and even a huge number of dogs! Given that dogs are currently selling for up to a couple of thousand on Gumtree, I’m not surprised.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Feb 2021)

Just back from a 6k run/ walk with Mrs Tenkay. She has her Garmin set for 5 minutes run / 1 minute walk intervals. The route we took was a tad lumpy, some of it into a bitter headwind, I found that I needed to keep running during the walk intervals in order to catch up with Mrs Tenkay. She’s a lot stronger on the hills than I am. Back home now, time for a shower and a bite to eat.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> According to faceache, last night 5 bikes were stolen from my area


I believe none of his neighbours knew were Classic was last night
Just sayin like


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Theft in general is dreadful just now, between property getting stolen and even a huge number of dogs! Given that dogs are currently selling for up to a couple of thousand on Gumtree, I’m not surprised


My sister was telling me about that last week. She paid £500 for her border terrier pup about 8 years ago, which I thought was expensive at the time. The £2-4k quoted in some reports now is bonkers!

I suppose her dog won't be so much at risk because he is well beyond the cute age but she said she is aware that she should keep him close. (You can't trust the little fella off the lead anyway - I took him for a walk in Scotland once and he chased a rabbit into its warren. It took him over an hour to find his way back out! )


----------



## numbnuts (7 Feb 2021)

Just been for a walk bloody freezing it was 2c, but with the wind chill it felt like -2c


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2021)

2 deg and feeling like -4 here.


----------



## gavroche (7 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What!!!! You make your own chickens


Yep, it all starts with the egg.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Feb 2021)

As I never had any fish on Friday I thought I would have it today with chips and peas with Christmas pudding and custard, weird combination to say the least........




Next time I try it I'll use separate plates


----------



## oldwheels (7 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> It was possible to get a relief sitting service Under the cuts they may not be available.Speak to Social services or if you have one your Social worker may be able to advise Age concern may be able to advise.
> Sitting services carers said how important it was for them knowing they could have a short break.
> 
> Your needs as a carer are important for your well being
> ...


I eventually got a carer for 4 hours per week. The whole set up was a pain as it came from a private company but I got reimbursed for the cost from some social work set up. It was so complicated that I was advised to consult a lawyer before signing the papers and I had to set up a separate bank account to get the payments. One of the carers was good but another was hopeless and sometimes did not turn up.
My wife's wedding ring was not to be found after she died and I heard of someone else making the same remark. I often wonder just where it went as she did not always wear it and it lay on a side table beside her.


----------



## 12boy (7 Feb 2021)

Juan K...I calls it "bike medicine" and I am an addict.
Working with people with disabilities and their families, and seeing the toll sustained caregiving takes on the caregiver, I have to second those who have said that you need to maintain your own health, mental and physical. The way I see it you need to take care of yourself if you are going to take care of someone else. It is good to remember that it isn't a sprint, it is a marathon, and sometimes it becomes a way of life. My Dr once told me there is no health problem that doesn't go better if you are in good shape to begin with, and I've come to see that includes helping other people with their health problems as well.
We watched "The Dig" last night, and enjoyed it a lot.

-16C, -25C with windchill this morning. It will get considerably colder as the the week goes on, with Wed night dropping down to -25. We usually get a couple of weeks of this each winter, and I've heard it said that is why there are no termites in Wyoming. It is almost balmy compared to the weather further north. There will be only indoor exercise and a few walks for me for a while.
Be safe and well...


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Does anyone know a good ant depressant Why? Just been binge watching Wallender miserable git Only two more episodes to go I will have to get Mrs p to lock away all the tablets a and sharpe implements


Is that the original Swedish or the Kenneth Branagh English language version. Or all of them in one go


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> One of the carers was good but another was hopeless and sometimes did not turn up.


My mum had carers for 3 or 4 years before her final year, which was spent in hospital.

One carer in particular was very nice. She got so friendly with my mum that she rearranged her rota to make that visit the last of the evening. That meant that they could spend more time together. They used to sit and chat and watch soaps on TV. When my mum died the carer came to the funeral and shed as many tears as family members did.

At the other end of the spectrum was one who was spectacularly bad... She used to spend half the time that she was supposed to be caring, not caring less! When I visited I would sometimes spot her out in her car on her phone for 20 minutes then she would pop in and rush through the bare minimum. I looked in the care book and she claimed to have been doing things that I was pretty she that she was _NOT _doing. For example, she said that she had given my mother a bath. Well ma hadn't had a bath for several years - we'd had an extension built to the back of the house with a wet room in it so she always showered. I checked - no baths! This kind of thing went on for a while until the carer turned up hours late one morning, looking very dishevelled and stinking of booze. We complained to the care company. They got back to us that evening and told us that the carer had been fired. Every person she went to that day had made a complaint about her!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2021)

My mum has a carer every morning. She is there for an hour or so. My mum has nothing but praise for her and the others that take over when her normal carer is on holiday.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> We watched "The Dig" last night, and enjoyed it a lot.


Just started to watch it.
MrsD and I do enjoy visiting archaeological sites on our travels. Been to many of the Bronze Age and Iron Age sites across the south west of England.
I know the programme was on Netflix this week but I've found a free stream of it on Vumoo.
Ralph Fiennes seems to be doing a passable Suffolk act.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just started to watch it.
> MrsD and I do enjoy visiting archaeological sites on our travels. Been to many of the Bronze Age and Iron Age sites across the south west of England.
> I know the programme was on Netflix this week but I've found a free stream of it on Vumoo.
> Ralph Fiennes seems to be doing a passable Norfolk act.




I watched it this afternoon on Netflix. I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## postman (7 Feb 2021)

Mrs P is going out and getting her walking in.Me still can't be bothered.No mojo,I'll go to the library tomorrow.That will get me out.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> And on important subjects........I am preparing to hang my jigsaw .
> Its all glued.
> The backing board is ready to trim.
> I have just been out to buy some heavy duty, double sided foam backed tape.
> ...


Where do I start?


----------



## pawl (7 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Is that the original Swedish or the Kenneth Branagh English language version. Or all of them in one go




Kenneth Branagh


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I believe none of his neighbours knew were Classic was last night
> Just sayin like


Went for a walk just after half two, no-where much. Quiet country roads.


----------



## pawl (7 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I eventually got a carer for 4 hours per week. The whole set up was a pain as it came from a private company but I got reimbursed for the cost from some social work set up. It was so complicated that I was advised to consult a lawyer before signing the papers and I had to set up a separate bank account to get the payments. One of the carers was good but another was hopeless and sometimes did not turn up.
> My wife's wedding ring was not to be found after she died and I heard of someone else making the same remark. I often wonder just where it went as she did not always wear it and it lay on a side table beside her.



That is unacceptable.One reason I took early retirement was the introduction of thr private sector into the discharge procedures I won’t go into details suffice to say the procedures were not what I signed up for

The consultant who was a good friend and occasionally a cycling companion to tell had decided to retire and that the multidisciplinary team had been split up


----------



## oldwheels (7 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My mum had carers for 3 or 4 years before her final year, which was spent in hospital.
> 
> One carer in particular was very nice. She got so friendly with my mum that she rearranged her rota to make that visit the last of the evening. That meant that they could spend more time together. They used to sit and chat and watch soaps on TV. When my mum died the carer came to the funeral and shed as many tears as family members did.
> 
> At the other end of the spectrum was one who was spectacularly bad... She used to spend half the time that she was supposed to be caring, not caring less! When I visited I would sometimes spot her out in her car on her phone for 20 minutes then she would pop in and rush trough the bare minimum. I looked in the care book and she claimed to have been doing things that I was pretty she that she was _NOT _doing. For example, she said that she had given my mother a bath. Well ma hadn't had a bath for several years - we'd had an extension built to the back of the house with a wet room in it so she always showered. I checked - no baths! This kind of thing went on for a while until the carer turned up hours late one morning, looking very dishevelled and stinking of booze. We complained to the care company. They got back to us that evening and told us that the carer had been fired. Every person she went to that day had made a complaint about her!


The carers I had were there only to keep an eye on her and help her walk to the loo tho' she could be left alone once inside. They had to make sure she took the required pills at the right time and also make sure she had her lunch which they could share as I left enough for two. The useless one complained that she did not like home made rolls I left and she did not like soup with lumps in it tho' eating was not compulsory. Timing was important so far as the pills were concerned but they were left out in order. They were not required by me to do any work. The better one was local and they were able to talk about local affairs and events. The other was an incomer with no local knowledge.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2021)

Watched 'The Dig'.
Not overly impressed.
Too many anachronisms, woke casting, unnecessary back stories.
Too little archaeology.
About par for the course these days, though.
Bit surprised that Basil didn't have a romantic interest in Charles, or that Peggy wasn't a lesbian in a wheelchair.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Kenneth Branagh


Now you can make a start on the Swedish originals, I hope your eyesight is up to all those subtitles or you could learn Swedish .


----------



## oldwheels (7 Feb 2021)

Did manage to drag myself out for a trike run today. Brisk wind was freezing cold but my fingers were to only bits to suffer.
No land birds to be seen and only a cormorant and a half dozen assorted ducks on the water.
There used to be lots of ducks overwintering and some swans nested on the far shore away from the road.
Some blame this on the sea eagles who attack anything they can catch and certainly make off with lambs and roe deer bones have been found in their nests. The roe deer must come from Ardnamurchan as there are none on the island. The consequences of introducing a predator which has no recent history of being here.


----------



## pawl (7 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Now you can make a start on the Swedish originals, I hope your eyesight is up to all those subtitles or you could learn Swedish .




Thanks for the info but sod that  I have a little Swedish IKEA.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2021)

I like some of the foreign series. Walter on more 4 is an excellent channel for foreign crime series and thrillers.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2021)

Morning. We seem to have a mini blizzard. Snowing along with a freezing easterly. Not sure it’s worth getting out of the jim jams.


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2021)

I have risen!

About an inch of snow overnight here in rural Poshshire.


----------



## Paulus (8 Feb 2021)

Good morning from a cold and snowy Barnet.
It's minus 3 outside at the moment, time to stay in the pit for a bit longer.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2021)

Good morning all, bedroom seems very cold this morning, I haven't put the heating on yet, must be chilly out, housework day today.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

No snow here - doubtful we'll have any.
Off to Barnstaple for some shopping this morning.
Will drop in to the caravan storage on the way and put my new motor mover covers on. That should smarten it up a bit.
Little doggie's knackered after yesterday's running around the dunes; she'll probably spend the day in bed now, snoring and farting.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2021)

We have a sprinkling of snow here, looks like a fine powder, like icing sugar.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

Good morning .
Cold here, as it is everywhere.
Light snow forecast but none so far. 
Had a decent lie in till 07.30. Sorted dishwasher out and am now sat with a coffee.
Anyone watch Sheridan Smith last night ?? An hour of various singers doing songs from famous musicals.... twas excellent.
Today I might.....only might, get togged up and walk to the Spar.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2021)

Morning. . It's bloomin cold here today. -1 and feeling like -6. A PJ day I think.

A tiny Amount of snow here, more like a dusting. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. We seem to have a mini blizzard. Snowing along with a freezing easterly. Not sure it’s worth getting out of the jim jams.


You will be happy to learn then that we have bright sunshine and at the moment no wind.


----------



## monkers (8 Feb 2021)

Good morning all. Sorry carcass is elevated, and first cup of Clippers consumed, a little fruit'n'fibre, but I'm going back for seconds, toast and marmalade, and of course a second cup. It's a grey and miserable day here. I haven't bimbled for a few days, and the last time I did, well the cold got at that injured shoulder that is still in recovery mode, and I felt the effects for a few days after.

Just to update, Mum's funeral went off well on Weds. The chapel at the crematorium is new and modern, and none the worse for it at all, welcoming, dignified, and warm. Chapeau that architect whoever you are - great job.

The parson, a woman rather younger than me, is a very beautiful person. Genuine warmth, and so much humanity. It was a solemn occasion of course. My brother attempted a eulogy, but he choked up and had to give up, but he'd done enough so that was OK.

I chose the music. I was bracing myself for them getting the choices wrong, cutting them off abruptly in the middle due to time pressures etc, but they didn't. The funeral directors were outstanding too, there was no rushing. Mum wouldn't have liked to be rushed. Their dignity seemed most sincere, and I really appreciated that - lots of touching little gestures that I hadn't noticed at other funerals before.

It was a strange atmosphere, just a dozen or so mourners allowed in, plus the officials. Social distancing in place. Benches roped off to prevent use, and a one-way system. At the end, there was a queueing system, and the need to fill the Covid tracing data sheet. Because of social distancing, not much time to examine the lovely flowers, read the cards, loiter and chat. There could be no wake. It was necessarily awkward, so no grumbles from me, just a little extra sadness. It was as perfect as it could be.

This is a very busy thread. I'd gotten into the habit of reading posts here in the morning. It's nice to read up on what others choose to say about their lives - this can be a very human place in here. I've laid low while I get my head around not having Mum anymore, and one thing and another. Truth is I've been too self-absorbed, not just about my own misfortune of losing Mum, but it has emphasised a little despair about the state of the world, and a sense of the world losing its humanity. 'Oh, do shut up Monkers' my inner voice is urging.

So sorry if I've missed reading that others have sad news too, and sorry for not being here supporting, while you kind folks have sent virtual hugs, personal messages (I haven't even replied to them all as yet, but I will). You seem to be good people, my kind of people. I've been in other parts of these forums recently, and I must find my way back here. xxx


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2021)

Bright sunshine and forecast to stay like that for the next 3 days. Temp minus 1.3C Just now outside.
Feel a bit knackered so having a rest day I think unless I venture up the garden where there is the makings of a bonfire all ready to light and should be dry enough to burn well.
Managed to corner the guy to reroof my shed so he will look out some stuff he has lying around which may be enough to waterproof it. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## monkers (8 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Did manage to drag myself out for a trike run today. Brisk wind was freezing cold but my fingers were to only bits to suffer.
> No land birds to be seen and only a cormorant and a half dozen assorted ducks on the water.
> There used to be lots of ducks overwintering and some swans nested on the far shore away from the road.
> Some blame this on the sea eagles who attack anything they can catch and certainly make off with lambs and roe deer bones have been found in their nests. The roe deer must come from Ardnamurchan as there are none on the island. The consequences of introducing a predator which has no recent history of being here.



You Sir, if I may be so bold, have a great sense of line - what a lovely little read. I shall be looking out for your posts more often. x

It's funny how the Monker's mind works. I got immersed in the poetic line of your post, and I was reminded instantly by the word 'cormorant' of a Swedish song that I know sung in English by the Irish singer Mary Black. So I've found it on youtube and linked it with the hope that you might play and enjoy it too.


View: https://youtu.be/GJiNR353_KI


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> We have a sprinkling of snow here, looks like a fine powder, like icing sugar.


Same here in artfudshear . Mrs JK and I went for a walk yesterday ,I decided it was cold enough to break out my rarely worn winter parka . I think the last time I used it was the 2018 beast from the east. 
High point of today for me is my Jab at 2 pm .


----------



## PaulSB (8 Feb 2021)

Good day people. A dusting of snow, bright blue sky, sun and -1⁰C.
 @monkers

So today. Went to bed at 9.20 last night, utterly fed up. Woke at 2.00, bound to happen, read till 4.00 and then slept till 8.50. Feeling better for this and motivated to do stuff - that's two days in a row. 

I did a factory reset on my phone yesterday. Did a full backup to Google. Can I find a way to download the backup? No! I know what to do but I'm not given the opportunity. 75% of stuff now done.


----------



## pawl (8 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> We have a sprinkling of snow here, looks like a fine powder, like icing sugar.




It’s the same here It’s a bit stop start.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> You Sir, if I may be so bold, have a great sense of line - what a lovely little read. I shall be looking out for your posts more often. x
> 
> It's funny how the Monker's mind works. I got immersed in the poetic line of your post, and I was reminded instantly by the word 'cormorant' of a Swedish song that I know sung in English by the Irish singer Mary Black. So I've found it on youtube and linked it with the hope that you might play and enjoy it too.
> 
> ...




Mary Black, we saw her at the Sage (Gateshead), a number of years ago.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2021)

Hi ....and snowless


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> You Sir, if I may be so bold, have a great sense of line - what a lovely little read. I shall be looking out for your posts more often. x
> 
> It's funny how the Monker's mind works. I got immersed in the poetic line of your post, and I was reminded instantly by the word 'cormorant' of a Swedish song that I know sung in English by the Irish singer Mary Black. So I've found it on youtube and linked it with the hope that you might play and enjoy it too.
> 
> ...



Thanks monkers I do try to write coherently but not necessarily in poetic mode. Will get my headphones out later and listen with anticipation.


----------



## monkers (8 Feb 2021)

Some sleety snow arrived here now too. I'm not too far from the lands of numbnuts, but his report above is a rosier picture than here. I think I'll stand in the garden and see if I can huff and puff and blow it in his direction. I'd hate for you to miss out @numbnuts .


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2021)

Our carers were here early this morning, the task of washing and dressing my Good Lady was accompanied by a steady hum of conversation and gales of laughter, something thats nice to hear. Beds have been changed, the floor has been mopped and the washings on, now having a  before moving on to the vacuuming.


----------



## monkers (8 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Mary Black, we saw her at the Sage (Gateshead), a number of years ago.



Love her. I've been to see her and her band a number of times in the past. She has a sister Francis Black who performs too; but it's Mary all the way for me of those two. I play a lot of classical music indoors, but otherwise I'll play Mary Black or Eva Cassidy. I never got to hear Eva live, and we lost her so young . Her album 'Live at Blues Alley' is a stunner.

I should have mentioned Joan Armourplating - she's fab too.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2021)

Believe it or not the sun was out ten minutes ago. Going to be a day of snow showers and cold winds.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Believe it or not the sun was out ten minutes ago. Going to be a day of snow showers and cold winds.
> View attachment 572802


Your welcome to the snow Mo


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Your welcome to the snow Mo


Had enough of it now and still a few more days to come plus tomorrow and Wednesday are to be well below freezing too. At least I don’t feel so bad being laid up. Lol.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

There was another thread on Bells, elsewhere on Cyclechat. Today, this popped up on a local FB Cycling Group, which I also follow.

It appealed to my childish sense of humour.

Don't want to start a "Bell discussion", we walk and we cycle. I find a ting on the bell, and, a cheery "Thank you, good morning/afternoon/evening" usually works. There are of course (grumpy) exceptions, but, life is too short to worry about that, IMHO.

Hope it gives you a smile, on this snowy morning.


----------



## monkers (8 Feb 2021)

I was a little cold downstairs, so I've come upstairs to find a cardigan. Anyway, the sight of warm bed was too much. So sod it, I'm back in bed for a while and Mr Ted is getting a snuggle.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. We seem to have a mini blizzard. Snowing along with a freezing easterly. Not sure it’s worth getting out of the jim jams.


Owdo

I hope you didn't go out without them.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Owdo
> 
> I hope you didn't go out without them.


Haven’t been out at all. Still dossing on the couch in the jim jams!


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I was a little cold downstairs, so I've come upstairs to find a cardigan. Anyway, the sight of warm bed was too much. So sod it in, I'm back in bed for a while and Mr Ted is getting a snuggle.



A very sensible decision


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2021)

Must be coffee time I think. The eyes are a bit nippy doing jigsaws on the ipad


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

Although it snowed all day yesterday, and, is still snowing today, we don't actually have a lot on the ground.

Don't think we will be out on the bicycles today, we may venture out for a walk.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> View attachment 572803
> 
> 
> There was another thread on Bells, elsewhere on Cyclechat. Today, this popped up on a local FB Cycling Group, which I also follow.
> ...


I don't have a bell but plan to get one for my gravel bike. Riders who approach on shared paths without warning wind me up no end.

My regular cycling buddies and I greet everyone we see in the lanes, horses, walkers, riders, runners. Hello, smile, wave, whatever. Always wave and smile at responsible drivers. We always get a response and like to think it goes a long, long way towards improving the image of cyclists.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Haven’t been out at all. Still dossing on the couch in the jim jams!


Me too. Still PJs and dressing gown though I have been doing useful stuff. Next task is get dressed, clean out porch cupboard (it's disgusting) and then clean out garage gutters.

The Australian Open has started. Mrs P has bought a Eurosport pass for 99p. I next expect to see Mrs P on February 21st.

I see Serena Williams has hit hard times. She can only afford leggings with one leg. Are (is?) these (this?) In fact a "legging?" 🤔


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

One of my sons-in-law had his first prospective tenant yesterday, signs of spring, perhaps Tenant Inspection


----------



## monkers (8 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I don't have a bell but plan to get one for my gravel bike. Riders who approach on shared paths without warning wind me up no end.
> 
> My regular cycling buddies and I greet everyone we see in the lanes, horses, walkers, riders, runners. Hello, smile, wave, whatever. Always wave and smile at responsible drivers. We always get a response and like to think it goes a long, long way towards improving the image of cyclists.



Danni just bought one of these for her bike. Although it's a little on the expensive side for what it is, it doesn't take up too much real estate on the bars; it's quite loud enough with a satisfying enough 'ding' to it. Have a little look, see what you think.

https://www.merlincycles.com/knog-oi-classic-bell-99285.html


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Danni just bought one of these for her bike. Although it's a little on the expensive side for what it is, it doesn't take up too much real estate on the bars; it's quite loud enough with a satisfying enough 'ding' to it. Have a little look, see what you think.
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/knog-oi-classic-bell-99285.html



Certainly is unusual, but, I think you are giving her too much pocket money


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2021)

A flurry of snow, well about 30 seconds worth.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Danni just bought one of these for her bike. Although it's a little on the expensive side for what it is, it doesn't take up too much real estate on the bars; it's quite loud enough with a satisfying enough 'ding' to it. Have a little look, see what you think.
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/knog-oi-classic-bell-99285.html


Thanks. I'll check this out. Nice and discreet. I've recently added full size mudguards with flaps, can't get too old school with a damn great bell. 

The large looks like it will fit my bars.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Feb 2021)

Right must dress and get on!


----------



## Sterlo (8 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Danni just bought one of these for her bike. Although it's a little on the expensive side for what it is, it doesn't take up too much real estate on the bars; it's quite loud enough with a satisfying enough 'ding' to it. Have a little look, see what you think.
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/knog-oi-classic-bell-99285.html


Ow much!!!  I'll stick to shouting, it's free!


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2021)

Lovely crisp sunny morning so took the car down to get fuel as I like to keep a full tank. Hangover perhaps from my yachty days when over winter the fuel tank was always kept full to minimise condensation.
Took a short run up the main road to get everything warmed up and astonished at the number of people out walking on this road. There is a good and scenic path away from the traffic which they obviously do not know about
The mountains of Rum are covered with snow and very prominent as are the higher tops but nothing at lower levels. Might go up Glengorm for a picture but a bit nervous as this road is not gritted and I have been up it in some terrible conditions to do timekeeping at cyclocross.
Lunch calls.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Danni just bought one of these for her bike. Although it's a little on the expensive side for what it is, it doesn't take up too much real estate on the bars; it's quite loud enough with a satisfying enough 'ding' to it. Have a little look, see what you think.
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/knog-oi-classic-bell-99285.html


That looks very high tech


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Feb 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Ow much!!!  I'll stick to shouting, it's free!


“Hey Up “ I presume


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2021)

Bathroom ceiling painted, alst of the sash jammers fitted, last load of washing on. Contemplating lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2021)

There is a tiny bell that was fitted to my bike when I bought it. Looks a bit feeble but it's quite LOUD.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2021)

I will need to have cottage pie for lunch. Should have been used yesterday. 

As much as I could do with some fresh air, I can’t be bothered getting dressed. It’s a bit of a performance getting into your clothes trying only to use one hand. The men can look away now but the bra has to be fastened and then stepped into and a bit of wriggling to get it up to where it belongs!


----------



## pawl (8 Feb 2021)

‘


dave r said:


> Our carers were here early this morning, the task of washing and dressing my Good Lady was accompanied by a steady hum of conversation and gales of laughter, something thats nice to hear. Beds have been changed, the floor has been mopped and the washings on, now having a  before moving on to the vacuuming.




Brilliant


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I will need to have cottage pie for lunch. Should have been used yesterday.
> 
> As much as I could do with some fresh air, I can’t be bothered getting dressed. It’s a bit of a performance getting into your clothes trying only to use one hand. The men can look away now but the bra has to be fastened and then stepped into and a bit of wriggling to get it up to where it belongs!


Just make sure its not on back to front


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just make sure its not on back to front


Unless you're a hunchback.


----------



## rustybolts (8 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I will need to have cottage pie for lunch. Should have been used yesterday.
> 
> As much as I could do with some fresh air, I can’t be bothered getting dressed. It’s a bit of a performance getting into your clothes trying only to use one hand. The men can look away now but the bra has to be fastened and then stepped into and a bit of wriggling to get it up to where it belongs!


 " OOH ! I'VE COME OVER ALL FUNNY LIKE "


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I will need to have cottage pie for lunch. Should have been used yesterday.
> 
> As much as I could do with some fresh air, I can’t be bothered getting dressed. It’s a bit of a performance getting into your clothes trying only to use one hand. The men can look away now but the bra has to be fastened and then stepped into and a bit of wriggling to get it up to where it belongs!



No! I will be imagining that for the rest of the day now, not good for my blood pressure 

Edit: Sorry, I was too distracted there, should have asked how is your wrist?


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Edit: Sorry, I was too distracted there, should have asked how is your wrist?


Probably not aching as much as yours is now.....


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Probably not aching as much as yours is now.....


Ooohhh you are awful, but I like you.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2021)

Walk done with a little sleet 0c,  tomato soup and mince pies for lunch


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

Been a busy boy this morning.
Washing done
Drying done
Jigsaw mounted and hung in the flat bedroom.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> “Hey Up “ I presume


I developed a very loud cough which is particularly effective particularly nowadays.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Ow much!!!  I'll stick to shouting, it's free!



Definitely!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2021)

. You lot are going to get banned


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2021)

Just got an email from SiL who has lived in Denmark for about 60 years now and is over 80. She does not expect to get her first jab until March but there seems to be no travel restrictions. She lives in the part of Copenhagen with the densest population so avoids public transport but relies on her toy boy for transport. [ He must be about 65 I think].
I was telling her earlier that I may be forced by the tourist industry to leave Mull but her fear is she will never see Scotland again. She has to wait till April to find out if her Danish citizenship has been approved and if not she fears she may be kicked out as her long term resident's pass has now expired so she fears that even more.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> . You lot are going to get banned


Its that Dirk bloke.
Disgusting person he is.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I will need to have cottage pie for lunch. Should have been used yesterday.
> 
> As much as I could do with some fresh air, I can’t be bothered getting dressed. It’s a bit of a performance getting into your clothes trying only to use one hand. The men can look away now but the bra has to be fastened and then stepped into and a bit of wriggling to get it up to where it belongs!


Now speaking as a married man Mrs P broke her wrist a few years ago......


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Its the Dirk bloke.
> Disgusting person he is.


Spent years practicing.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2021)

We've seen our Son and my Stepson this morning, its our Granddaughter's birthday Thursday and the lad came up to pick up her birthday cards, and my Stepson came up up to give him his card and present for her, we haven't seen either of them for weeks so it was nice to have a catch up.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> . You lot are going to get banned



More than banned if some people (you know who I mean, wink wink) stray into this area


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> More than banned if some people (you know who I mean, wink wink) stray into this area


Tanned?


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Tanned?



I assume you have not ventured into "the dark zone" of this forum, we would be roasted alive with pages and pages of lecturing, before being "re-educated" in the error of our ways.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> More than banned if some people (you know who I mean, wink wink) stray into this area




Exactly


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Tanned?


You wish


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You wish



Your fetishes are showing now @Dave7


----------



## The Rover (8 Feb 2021)

Afternoon.

Decent start to the week, I’ve just ordered another new bike, 3rd in 7 months! A mountain bike this time.
I borrowed a mountain bike last week having sold one a few years back, went out yesterday with a mate, and we did 12 miles with 1900ft of climbing! Very enjoyable morning up to Darwen tower albeit it was a bit parky.
I’m likely to lose my Sunday morning rides once my lads football starts again and mates get out on sat mornings on the MTBs which I’m looking forward to.

Other than that this week it’s shopping, cleaning, washing, ironing, walking the dog and buying some fence posts to replace some rotten ones. I bought a fancy dewalt impact driver/drill thing last week to help with the fencing as I’ve been waiting for an excuse to buy one.
I’ll fit in a ride or two whether that’s indoor or outdoor dependant on the weather.

Not forgetting collecting the bike, I’ll post some photos when it arrives.

Have a good week.

Stuart.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

The Rover said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> Decent start to the week, I’ve just* ordered another new bike, 3rd in 7 months!* A mountain bike this time.
> I borrowed a mountain bike last week having sold one a few years back, went out yesterday with a mate, and we did 12 miles with 1900ft of climbing! Very enjoyable morning up to Darwen tower albeit it was a bit parky.
> ...



Good to see someone is doing their bit to boost the economy!

Enjoy your new toys!


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I assume you have not ventured into "the dark zone" of this forum, we would be roasted alive with pages and pages of lecturing, before being "re-educated" in the error of our ways.


Oops.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Your fetishes are showing now @Dave7


Dnot konw hwat yuo maen.
Sory cnat tpye porperly wiht these hnandcuffs on.


----------



## 12boy (8 Feb 2021)

Mrs 12 is of the ColinJ persuasion and likes to stay up late and get up even later..11am usually. Today she sees the cancer Doc at 9 so she is grumblingly awake and kinda mean, poor thing. -25C this morning and I went out to make sure the car would start, which fortunately it did. I will turn it off and restart 10 minutes before we leave. It's got heated seats which are nice when it's this cold. Left the water dribbling last night so the pipes wouldn't freeze and that worked. Good to hear from you, Monkers.
Gotta go perfume and pomade myself for the Doc visit...Hasta Luego


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Been a busy boy this morning.
> Washing done
> Drying done
> Jigsaw mounted and hung in the flat bedroom.
> ...


It's lower on the right-hand side than it is on the left-hand side(lopsided/sloping).


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Mrs 12 is of the ColinJ persuasion.......


Mrs 12's a bloke?!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's lower on the right-hand side than it is on the left-hand side(lopsided/sloping).


No....not at all.
I only had one shoe on when I took that photo.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

Anyone looking for stuff to watch on TV? 

Last night, we watched about 4 episodes of Summer of Rockets, on Netflix, Mrs @BoldonLad enjoyed it, quite watchable is my verdict. 

We have a recommendation from two of the daughters now for "The Drowning" on Channel 5 catch-up. Haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2021)

Not looking forward to Wednesday!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not looking forward to Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 572860


Minus 10° ???
Make sure you warm that bra up Mo


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2021)

Oh super... I was hearing distortion from the left side when watching YouTube on my laptop. It turns out that I have a distorting left ear _AND _a distorting left speaker! If I turn the laptop round I hear distortion from the distorted left speaker in my undistorted right ear and from the undistorted right speaker in my distorted left ear. If I use headphones, it is always the left side which distorts, whichever way round I wear them.

So, that means trying to get into the laptop to see if the speaker can be sorted out, OR monoing the signal to the right side speaker, OR casting everything to my TV, OR monoing the signal to my little bluetooth speaker, OR putting up with the distortion.

Oh, and getting round to sorting out the earwax problem which I think/hope is to blame for the left ear distortion.


----------



## monkers (8 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I will need to have cottage pie for lunch. Should have been used yesterday.
> 
> As much as I could do with some fresh air, I can’t be bothered getting dressed. It’s a bit of a performance getting into your clothes trying only to use one hand. The men can look away now but the bra has to be fastened and then stepped into and a bit of wriggling to get it up to where it belongs!



Forgive me Mo. I've skipped many pages. Have you had a tumble? From the bike?

When I can be bothered to wear a bra, I do it up back to front around my middle, then swish it round and pull it up 'n' over. So much easier. I started this when I busted up my shoulder the first time years ago; been doing that ever since.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Forgive me Mo. I've skipped many pages. Have you had a tumble? From the bike?
> 
> When I can be bothered to wear a bra, I do it up back to front around my middle, then swish it round and pull it up 'n' over. So much easier. I started this when I busted up my shoulder the first time years ago; been doing that ever since.


Yep, walking week past Saturday there was ice under snow and I went down hard on my wrist. Here’s the pic from a couple of days ago to save you looking back.


----------



## monkers (8 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Been a busy boy this morning.
> Washing done
> Drying done
> Jigsaw mounted and hung in the flat bedroom.
> ...


Did you get your flat bedroom from IKEA? Was it hard to put together?


----------



## monkers (8 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, walking week past Saturday there was ice under snow and I went down hard on my wrist. Here’s the pic from a couple of days ago to save you looking back.
> 
> View attachment 572866



Bugger! Poor you. Hope that gets better very soon.

Addendum: that looks pretty serious. I note the absence of a plastercast. I think I'd ask for a second X-ray on that to be sure there's no break.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2021)

We had a bit of rainy sleet, not sleety rain.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Bugger! Poor you. Hope that gets better very soon.
> 
> Addendum: that looks pretty serious. I note the absence of a plastercast. I think I'd ask for a second X-ray on that to be sure there's no break.


Unless I missed something, it would be "_Go and see a doctor about it for the *first *time - you know it makes sense_"!


----------



## monkers (8 Feb 2021)

I heard a tale of a young man who once broke his foot. Apparently he is quite well known as something of a footballer, and if I remember correctly, his name is something like David Beckham.

Poor David, he couldn't play football, he needed a total of 57 days away from training. Being an active type with time on his hands he found new things to do. 

The 57 days eventually passed. On his first day back, people noticed changes in his behaviour. He spent the whole of the first day back going around chanting - ''David Beckham, 57 days, Oh, David Beckham 57 days, David Beckham 57 days. 

At the end of the day, he was called in by his boss, some chap called Alex somebody or other, to explain his strange behaviour.

Well said David, I did a jigsaw in 57 days. It said 2 to 3 years on the box.

Just for comparison Mo, what's your average time for completing a jigsaw?

Addendum: Never mind the above, get yourself along for an X-ray. xx


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Forgive me Mo. I've skipped many pages. Have you had a tumble? From the bike?
> 
> When I can be bothered to wear a bra, I do it up back to front around my middle, then swish it round and pull it up 'n' over. So much easier. I started this when I busted up my shoulder the first time years ago; been doing that ever since.


MrsD does that


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2021)

THE ANNUAL BBC television licence fee will increase from £157.50 to £159 from April 1, it has been announced.
April 1 this has to be a joke


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Did you get your flat bedroom from IKEA? Was it hard to put together?


no no no
We have a granny flat that MrsDs mum used to live......hence the flat bedroom.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2021)

My mum finally agreed to have the Covid19 vaccine. She wasn't going to have it, but between myself and my brothers and sister she gave in. She says it didn't hurt, and she didn't have any side effects from it. Phew. Glad she had it done.


----------



## 12boy (8 Feb 2021)

ColinJ,






I believe she is a woman. In this shot she is inbetween her brother and his wife, my sister in law. BTW, the Doc saId the markers have not gone up which is good news.


----------



## Paulus (8 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Anyone looking for stuff to watch on TV?
> 
> Last night, we watched about 4 episodes of Summer of Rockets, on Netflix, Mrs @BoldonLad enjoyed it, quite watchable is my verdict.
> 
> We have a recommendation from two of the daughters now for "The Drowning" on Channel 5 catch-up. Haven't watched it yet.


The Drowning is ok, the story is a bit implausible though.

Haddock fish cakes, chips and beans for tea tonight. Minimal cooking but it hit the spot.

It's still snowing, but we did have a grit lorry come down our road earlier. The first time for several years. The last time though the lorry was empty so spread nothing.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

So Monkers and Mo......you have landed me in trouble.
I decided to experiment with the bra trick (just to see if it worked).
Went out into the garden to try it. Stripped off to make it easier and was trying to pull it up over my bits.
How was I supposed the know the woman next door was watching.
The policeman was nice and just gave me a caution.
MrsD wasn't so nice


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> ColinJ,
> View attachment 572886
> 
> 
> I believe she is a woman. In this shot she is inbetween her brother and his wife, my sister in law. BTW, the Doc saId the markers have not gone up which is good news.


I was a bit confused by that post... I think it should have been aimed at @Dirk !



Dirk said:


> Mrs 12's a bloke?!


----------



## 12boy (8 Feb 2021)

Sorry ColinJ.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So Monkers and Mo......you have landed me in trouble.
> I decided to experiment with the bra trick (just to see if it worked).
> Went out into the garden to try it. Stripped off to make it easier and was trying to pull it up over my bits.
> How was I supposed the know the woman next door was watching.
> ...


This thread is getting confusing and giving me images that I'm not sure are healthy


and I though this was the nice part of the forum!!!!

(just resting here after the gender thread - and one of the many many Brexit threads)


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> This thread is getting confusing and giving me images that I'm not sure are healthy
> 
> 
> and I though this was the nice part of the forum!!!!
> ...



I think you may be right, at our age, perhaps, we should ration "bra talk", not more than twice a day, perhaps ?

Alternatively, we could enlist @Drago to increase the "Y-Fronts" references, to redress the balance?


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No....not at all.
> I only had one shoe on when I took that photo.


The bed is on a slope then.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I think you may be right, at our age, perhaps, we should ration "bra talk", not more than twice a day, perhaps ?
> 
> Alternatively, we could enlist @Drago to increase the "Y-Fronts" references, to redress the balance?


SERIOUSLY!!!!


that is NOT making my problems with images I don't want to have any better!!!!

good job there are no images posted recently

probably


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2021)

Ended up watching an old Vera repeat as there was nothing else on. Hoping the forecast for heavy snow tomorrow isn’t correct. We are right in the middle of the amber warning area.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ended up watching an old Vera repeat as there was nothing else on. Hoping the forecast for heavy snow tomorrow isn’t correct. We are right in the middle of the amber warning area.


Just keep a weather eye open for those really big snowflakes, they're the heavy ones!


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

Another for @Dave7 to ponder over.

Remember square wombat poo? The team behind the research(Which won then an IG Nobel Prize, in 2019) included two who'd won another four years earlier for research that showed all mammals over 2kg in weight, empty their bladders in 21 seconds*, explained in their paper _"Duration of Urination Does Not Change With Body Size"_.




*Give or take 13 seconds


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> The team behind the research(Which won then an IG Nobel Prize, in 2019) included two who'd won another four years earlier for research that showed all mammals over 2kg in weight, empty their bladders in 21 seconds*, explained in their paper _"Duration of Urination Does Not Change With Body Size"_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B*ll*cks! Certainly not true for many old males anyway... More like 50 seconds. Plus another 30 seconds. Plus 15 seconds. Plus 10 seconds. Oh damn, plus another 10 seconds. [5 minute break] And _another_ bloody 20 seconds! 

Speaking of which...


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2021)

Morning. Currently minus 3 and been a bit more snow. Yet another day slobbing on the couch then. I’ll need to see if I can find something to watch on the telly in the afternoon as I gave myself a headache with spending all day on the ipad yesterday.


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2021)

I have risen!

A good dump of anow here overnight. Either of our Volvos would make light work of it, but the problem for Mrs D is she has sight in only one eye. Without stereoscopic vision she has no depth perception. Not a problem notmally, but with verything white she simply has no visual refrrence snd can't judge any distances.

So, she's going to work from home today and keep me company.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2021)

Don't tell me I am 1st up again .
Had slight snow overnight.
Minus 2° at the moment but cosy in the conservatory.
98% chance of hail for thee next few hours.
Just trying to decide whether to do the 07.45 Aldi dash.
Too much talk of poo and wee on here  can we not stick to one handed bra fastening tricks ?
Edit
That dastardly Mo and Drago snuck up on the blind side while I was typing


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2021)

Good morning from a cold and snowy Coventry.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2021)

Hi again


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

In bed, dog's lying on my feet and having a good old 'rabbit chasing' dream - full on twitching and woofing. So funny!


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2021)

Numbnuts, is it cold enough yet that you've got dressed?


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 

-2 outside and snowing lightly.

The highlight of the day will be a trip to the local grocers for some fresh produce and some lasagne sheets that the main supermarkets can't supply. Our local grocery shop has everything we need as their suppliers are independent from the biggies. 

Dog walking in the snow and ice, which she loves, and all the usual stuff.

Another day in paradise


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2021)

Morning. -2 and feels like -8 apparently. We have had a smattering of snow overnight. I am not going anywhere today. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2021)

Morw is falling now. Very light and fluffy ones but not many. Phew


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2021)

Hello!!  Dusting of snow, clear sky, -4⁰C in the backyard so possibly -5/6⁰ in the open.

I was contemplating the -25⁰ @12boy mentioned yesterday. That is Fahrenheit and not Celsius? -25⁰F = -33⁰C. Did I read it correctly? I can't imagine that level of cold.

Today is motivated day No.3 in a row. My garage is surrounded by a neighbour's fence on three sides with the gap wide enough for a person to stand in. We have a drainage issue in front of the garage so I'm clearing all the accumulated crap down the sides to improve the situation. Gutters to clean out as well.

I also intend to thoroughly clear out, clean and paint inside - not today. Let's be sensible.

Now flow rates. 21 seconds? All I can say is these researchers have led a sheltered life? 21 seconds? Impossible! Did they never have a decent night out on the beer in their youth?


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2021)

Its a tad


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2021)

I remember the days of -15 or 20 and water pipes in school being frozen and not going to school for a couple of weeks.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I remember the days of -15 or 20 and water pipes in school being frozen and not going to school for a couple of weeks.


When my wife started teaching in Clydebank it was in old huts with gaps in the walls. It was so cold one winter that the kids had to wear outdoor clothing in class and she stopped every half hour and everybody had to do exercises to get warmed up a bit. Tough in them days.


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

A good morning to all.

A quick patrol of the facilities while the kettle came to a boil; now back to bed with a cuppa. I thought about staying up, but what's the point? I'm telling myself that I'll get up at 9 and go for a wallow, but I might talk myself into an extension to that.


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2021)

Any good film recommendations?
I enjoy good Westerns, War, Spy, Factual, Documentaries & Comedy genres.
I can access pretty much any film or programme for free.
What ya got?


----------



## oldwheels (9 Feb 2021)

Another nice bright sunny day but still cold. Currently 2.4C. No snow here but on a FB page people are advised not to bother trying to go to Glasgow from Oban as Glasgow seems snowbound. In any case the A85 is closed with a bad accident about 4 miles outside Oban. A sharp S bend where water tends to gather so probably bad ice.
Need to clear some bits of the garden if it gets a bit less cold.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Any good film recommendations?
> I enjoy good Westerns, War, Spy, Factual, Documentaries & Comedy genres.
> I can access pretty much any film or programme for free.
> What ya got?




What channels do you have


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> What channels do you have


I can access most stuff.


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> What channels do you have



English Channel if South Devon, Bristol Channel if North.  Ok, I'll get me coat.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> English Channel if South Devon, Bristol Channel if North.  Ok, I'll get me coat.


Don’t forget Chanel No 5


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t forget Chanel No 5



Channel 5 wasn't working here the other day. I tried to get it using 4+1. To my astonishment that didn't work. Bloody technology.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Numbnuts, is it cold enough yet that you've got dressed?


His idea of "getting dressed" is wearing a willy warmer


----------



## gavroche (9 Feb 2021)

Bonjour. Molly forced me to get up at 8.30 and now having breakfast listening to 70's music on Spotify, courtesy of Google. That yellow disc is up, surrounded by blue sky but very cold. 
Nothing planned again for today apart from ringing Mrs G to make sure all is well in Devon and also two of my brothers on video calls so I don't forget my French. 
Oh, Mrs G advised me to ring the surgery too as I should have heard about my vaccination apparently by now , being over 70 ( just).
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Any good film recommendations?
> I enjoy good Westerns, War, Spy, Factual, Documentaries & Comedy genres.
> I can access pretty much any film or programme for free.
> What ya got?


I recorded The Lone Ranger t'other day. Has a good rating.
I watched an early Steve McQueen one yesterday......Nevada Smith. So long since I last watched it the it was a good watch.


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Molly forced me to get up at 8.30 and now having breakfast listening to 70's music on Spotify, courtesy of Google. That yellow disc is up, surrounded by blue sky but very cold.
> Nothing planned again for today apart from ringing Mrs G to make sure all is well in Devon and also two of my brothers on video calls so I don't forget my French.
> Oh, Mrs G advised me to ring the surgery too as I should have heard about my vaccination apparently by now , being over 70 ( just).
> Stay safe everyone.


Everything seems OK in Devon this morning. 
I've got to ask @gavroche do you still have a noticeable French accent? Or do you sound more Taffy now?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> His idea of "getting dressed" is wearing a willy warmer



I could make a very sarcastic comment but I won't. Must. Keep. Quiet.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Feb 2021)

Morning all from a sunny but snowy Coventry . 
I think going to m& s is going to high point of my day . Though my daughter is nagging me to watch Blade runner with her. Lol.
# Groundhog Day 😂😂


----------



## pawl (9 Feb 2021)

Brass monkeys wandering up and down the road Knocking on doors asking if anyone has got a soldering iron


----------



## rustybolts (9 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Any good film recommendations?
> I enjoy good Westerns, War, Spy, Factual, Documentaries & Comedy genres.
> I can access pretty much any film or programme for free.
> What ya got?


_Hell or High Water_ a 2016 American cowboy film , if you love westerns ( as I do) its very rewarding , Jeff Bridges is in it. I am sure you've seen True Grit , latest version again with Jeff Bridges , also brilliant picture


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2021)

Back from Aldi which was virtually empty.
Boy.....its cold out there.
Got (virtually) everything I wanted and was back home by 08.30.


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Any good film recommendations?
> I enjoy good Westerns, War, Spy, Factual, Documentaries & Comedy genres.
> I can access pretty much any film or programme for free.
> What ya got?



The History Boys.


----------



## gavroche (9 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Everything seems OK in Devon this morning.
> I've got to ask @gavroche do you still have a noticeable French accent? Or do you sound more Taffy now?


Well, after being here 50 years, I am proud to say I still have an accent but apparently, it can be confusing with a mixture of French and Welsh I believe. Even my brothers say I speak French with a slight English accent by now. When I ask people who I meet for the first time, they are not sure what nationality I am, some say South African, others Polish or any others . 
A good friend of mine, also French, who has been here for over 30 years, speaks English with a very strong French accent. Mind you, he also speaks fluent Italian and Spanish. 
When I first came over here, as a student, in 1966 , I must admit the French accent worked a treat with the English girls . 😊


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> _Hell or High Water_ a 2016 American cowboy film , if you love westerns ( as I do) its very rewarding , Jeff Bridges is in it. I am sure you've seen True Grit , latest version again with Jeff Bridges , also brilliant picture


Have to say AND it is only my opinion the the original true grit was the better one. I have watched that several times but could only watch the remake once.
As I say....imo


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Well, after being here 50 years, I am proud to say I still have an accent but apparently, it can be confusing with a mixture of French and Welsh I believe. Even my brothers say I speak French with a slight English accent by now. When I ask people who I meet for the first time, they are not sure what nationality I am, some say South African, others Polish or any others .
> A good friend of mine, also French, who has been here for over 30 years, speaks English with a very strong French accent. Mind you, he also speaks fluent Italian and Spanish.
> When I first came over here, as a student, in 1966 , I must admit the French accent worked a treat with the English girls . 😊


You naughty French man


----------



## rustybolts (9 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Have to say AND it is only my opinion the the original true grit was the better one. I have watched that several times but could only watch the remake once.
> As I say....imo


The Searchers with John Wayne was his best cowboy portrayal IMO


----------



## rustybolts (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> The History Boys.


 Had never heard of "The History Boys" so looked up a review of it which said "My stepmother loaned the film to my wife and I because she thought it had to do with Eton, where her grandchildren go, and because I am a history buff with a undergrad degree in History. This film is nothing but a heavy dose of pedophilia/homosexual propaganda, with a sprinkle of feminism." Where are the cowboys and steers? shoot outs and whiskey n poker tables ? hell Maam , ya gotta give us the open plains, rattlesnakes and bad bad whiskey


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Had never heard of "The History Boys" so looked up a review of it which said "My stepmother loaned the film to my wife and I because she thought it had to do with Eton, where her grandchildren go, and because I am a history buff with a undergrad degree in History. This film is nothing but a heavy dose of pedophilia/homosexual propaganda, with a sprinkle of feminism." Where are the cowboys and steers? shoot outs and whiskey n poker tables ? hell Maam , ya gotta give us the open plains, rattlesnakes and bad bad whiskey


😄😄😄

It's only an Alan Bennett play adapted to film. 😄 There's a lot of good lines it, and some fine acting too. If that made them blush, they won't like any more of my recommendations.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> English Channel if South Devon, Bristol Channel if North.  *Ok, I'll get me coat.*



Probably a good idea


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

@Dirk
Hellfighters, based on Red Adair.
The Cowboys
American Sniper
Hacksaw Ridge
The Desert Rats


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Any good film recommendations?
> I enjoy good Westerns, War, Spy, Factual, Documentaries & Comedy genres.
> I can access pretty much any film or programme for free.
> What ya got?


I've recently enjoyed so not necessarily good:

A Million Ways to Die in the West (comedy)
Hostiles
The Ballad of Buster Scruggs (comedy)
Unforgiven
The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Channel 5 wasn't working here the other day. I tried to get it using 4+1. To my astonishment that didn't work. Bloody technology.


Morning Harry. You in the bath yet? Want to to nip round and loofer your back?


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Morning Harry. You in the bath yet? Want to to nip round and loofer your back?



Hi Drago ... it's me Monkers. I think you meant to send that to your boyfriend? Don't worry, it's cool, I won't tell anyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2021)

Only in Scotland!


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Only in Scotland!
> 
> View attachment 572994


Why not?


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2021)

Gary Gritter was a favourte of mine.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why not?


It’s quite amusing. Wonder if they do the same down there?


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2021)

Aye, we have Grit Eckland, Brad Grit and True Grit roaming the streets of Poshshire.

Mind you, wr also have the Poo Lorry in these parts.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2021)

We have sun and blue sky at the moment but still below freezing.


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Any good film recommendations?
> I enjoy good Westerns, War, Spy, Factual, Documentaries & Comedy genres.
> I can access pretty much any film or programme for free.
> What ya got?



When Drago met Harry?


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s quite amusing. Wonder if they do the same down there?


Not round these parts.
Drivers get a warning if they're caught with a nameplate, their name, on display in the cab.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s quite amusing. Wonder if they do the same down there?


Not round these parts.
Drivers get a warning if they're caught with a nameplate, their name, on display in the cab.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Dirk
> Hellfighters, based on Red Adair.
> The Cowboys
> American Sniper
> ...




Hacksaw ridge is good.


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not round these parts.
> Drivers get a warning if they're caught with a nameplate, their name, on display in the cab.


And if they don't heed the warning they get a boot in the gritter.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Feb 2021)

Wife has commented that I should really not go out on my bike today

local weather stations are reporting temperatures just above freezing but feeling like -1 to -3

and snow where it is shady

I think she is worried I will fall off and break something
not because she is worried I will hurt myself - more because last time I did that I was prowling round the house like a caged bear for 6 weeks before I could go out again

so probably another non bike day


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2021)

Thanks for the film recommendations. 
I must say that I've seen all of those mentioned apart from Hell or High Water.
Might watch that this afternoon.


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Morning Harry. You in the bath yet? Want to to nip round and loofer your back?



I just received your reply from Harry to my Inbox. What's going on? Anyway here it is ...

''Go ahead punk, make my day''


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I just received your reply from Harry to my Inbox. What's going on? Anyway here it is ...
> 
> ''Go ahead punk, make my day''


He's feeling lucky.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2021)

Ahhhhhh I guy came round today to fix garage door, “sorry can't fix that as those garage doors are under contract to another company, I'll do the paper work, but it could take a week and a half.


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> He's feeling lucky.



Dirty Harry is cleaning up at last, (with a little help from his friend).


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Ahhhhhh I guy came round today to fix garage door, “sorry can't fix that as those garage doors are under contract to another company, I'll do the paper work, but it could take a week and a half.


A week and a half to do the paperwork. How much is there!!


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> A week and a half to do the paperwork. How much is there!!



A shedload apparently?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've recently enjoyed so not necessarily good:
> 
> A Million Ways to Die in the West (comedy)
> Hostiles
> ...


The last 2 are excellent.
Don't know the others


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

So this is what Drago from Poshshire actually looks like


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2021)

It looks like it got a tad chilly in Scotland, -16! 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-55992...anZ6CGi-0nf1yaxogMZOinEFTXJqEtQ5Lbkb6rOWO7tYo


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> So this what Drago from Poshshire actually looks like
> 
> View attachment 573009



I've met drago, it looks like he's shrunk since I last saw him.


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I've met drago, it looks like he's shrunk since I last saw him.




Did he sc... no forget it, I won't ask!


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Did he sc... no forget it, I won't ask?



I think we'll leave that one where it is. we last bumped into him at a canal festival in Leamington Spa, I had my good lady with me. The time before was in the foyer of the Binley Rd B & Q, nice fella.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> It looks like it got a tad chilly in Scotland, -16!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-55992...anZ6CGi-0nf1yaxogMZOinEFTXJqEtQ5Lbkb6rOWO7tYo



Has anyone else noticed: 

when we get a really hot day, it is a sign of Global Warming, and Climate Change

when we get a really cold day, it is just weather


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I think we'll leave that one where it is. we last bumped into him at a canal festival in Leamington Spa, I had my good lady with me. The time before was in the foyer of the Binley Rd B & Q, nice fella.



I'm sure he's very good for a laugh, and he'll take this teasing in good part.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I've met drago, it looks like he's shrunk since I last saw him.



It is with being in all that bath water


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2021)

Still bloomin cold here. Feels like -6.

The sky does look like there could be me more up there. Thank god for my thermal bloomers


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

Getting up now, I have gussets to scrub


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Getting up now, I have gussets to scrub



Just getting up now! at lunch time, how decadent! Well done


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Just getting up now! at lunch time, how decadent! Well done



A limerick was being recited from somewhere downstairs ...

Get up, get up, 
You sleepy head
Get up you lazy sinner
We need those sheets for tablecloths
and it's nearly time for dinner.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> It looks like it got a tad chilly in Scotland, -16!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-55992...anZ6CGi-0nf1yaxogMZOinEFTXJqEtQ5Lbkb6rOWO7tYo


Plus 2.4C where I am just now.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Feb 2021)

Because of the weather (either raining, or, snowing), we have not been out of the house, except to go for our Covid Jab, on Saturday, since last Monday, no cycling, no walking.

Today, it is sunny, but, cold, and, no snow actually falling. Despite the fact that it has been snowing for the two previous days, there is surprisingly little on the ground.












I am reasonably good at entertaining myself (or, as Mrs @BoldonLad would have it, sitting on my backside, for hours on end, playing on the internet), but, Mrs @BoldonLad does not take well to being cooped up indoors, and, is pacing around the house, like a caged tiger.

Accordingly, since it is not currently snowing, and, for my own safety, I suggested a walk, we managed just short of 5 miles around "Colliery Wood", it used to be the site of a coal mine, but, the mine closed about 30 years ago, and the area has since been landscaped and planted with trees.











It is good to be outdoors


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> A limerick was being recited from somewhere downstairs ...
> 
> Get up, get up,
> You sleepy head
> ...


Trying to remember one dad used to come out with. Broad Scots accent so maybe hard to get the spelling right.

Get up, get out ye lazy lout and intae yer wurkin claes. Up tae yer knees in oil and grease and dae whit the gaffer says.


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I'm sure he's very good for a laugh, and he'll take this teasing in good part.



I'm sure he will.


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I've met drago, it looks like he's shrunk since I last saw him.


Cold water ???
Mine shrinks in cold water


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> View attachment 573023


Hope numbnuts is quite tall!


----------



## gavroche (9 Feb 2021)

If you can't go cycling outside, bring the cycling indoors. I must remember to put it back in the shed before Mrs G comes back.


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

A good CC lad hails from Boldon
His wife's a good sort
Yup, she's golden
They walked in cold woods
With matching cheque hoods
''are your bits cold luv''
''No, wiv glov'd hands I just 'old'em''.

Right them gussets can wait no more.

See ya.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2021)

This just came up on my feed on facebook


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> This just came up on my feed on facebook
> 
> View attachment 573025


Rubbish from under a teenage boy's bed - I hope he had full PPE!!!


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2021)

It's freezing out but had a nice walk


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Rubbish from under a teenage boy's bed - I hope he had full PPE!!!




I remember those days well. I always said my son and daughters bedroom was like an abyss. Once things entered, they were never seen again


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> *I remember those days well.* I always said my son and daughters bedroom was like an abyss. Once things entered, they were never seen again



Indeed. Some of my "children" now have (or have had) teenage children of their own... when the complaining about their bedrooms began, I took great delight it telling them "your turn now, deal with it". In my experience, the girls were worse than the boys. 

I was never like that as a teenager of course


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Indeed. Some of my "children" now have (or have had) teenage children of their own... when the complaining about their bedrooms began, I took great delight it telling them "your turn now, deal with it". In my experience, the girls were worse than the boys.
> 
> I was never like that as a teenager of course




That's what I do as well. I do tend to smirk a bit well a lot actually. My son then tells me to shut up.


----------



## pawl (9 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> The Searchers with John Wayne was his best cowboy portrayal IMO




Liverpool pop group with John Wayne Have to watch that one


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That's what I do as well. *I do tend to smirk a bit well a lot actually. * My son then tells me to shut up.



Yes... it is rather cruel, isn't it?.... but.... SO SATISFYING AND ENJOYABLE


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Liverpool pop group with John Wayne Have to watch that one


You are getting mixed up between the Searchers and the Searchers. Rustybolts actually said the Searchers


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2021)

I've read today Wombats have a very strong sense of smell. There is a theory they communicate via the smell of their faeces. This is thought to be why their poo is cubed shaped - it stops the little messages rolling away.

I feel this is a fine example of talking shite.........


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2021)

Just watched 'Hell and High Water'.
Excellent recommendation, whoever did so. 
It was well made, intelligent, thoughtful and believable.
Why can't they make more films like that?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2021)

Just made a loaf.
Sat down now with.......
Thick cut crust
Plenty of butter
White cheese
A cheeky glass of Australian Pino Grio which, I must say, is very nice**
** should be nice as I forked out £4.49 for it from Aldi


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just made a loaf.
> Sat down now with.......
> Thick cut crust
> Plenty of butter
> ...



Living life on the culinary edge aren't we?

I had beans on toast and a mug of tea.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Living life on the culinary edge aren't we?
> 
> I had beans on toast and a mug of tea.


Ahhh but I am a scouser so dead dead posh....like


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Living life on the culinary edge aren't we?
> 
> I had beans on toast and a mug of tea.



Beans On Toast and a coffee have fueled many a cycling adventure, my first choice at cafe stops for many years.


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2021)

I've been binge watching Star trek Discovery, I've just finished the third series, mildly entertaining though a bit too touchy feely for my taste, the last two episodes were a bit confusing and left a lot unexplained.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Beans On Toast and a coffee have fueled many a cycling adventure, my first choice at cafe stops for many years.


Think that’s what I’m having for tea tonight. Lol.

I watched the final 2 episodes of The Investigation on catch up. Glad they got their man in the end, but it was very sombre throughout. The Danes seem to be a people of few emotions and fewer words!


----------



## rustybolts (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> 😄😄😄
> 
> It's only an Alan Bennett play adapted to film. 😄 There's a lot of good lines it, and some fine acting too. If that made them blush, they won't like any more of my recommendations.


Well if its based on Alan Bennett's work that's the stamp of quality . I must make a point of seeing it


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2021)

The History Boys had quite a few outdoor scenes filmed in @classic33 territory (Halifax). It was supposed to be set in Sheffield, but apparently the cityscape looked a bit too modern. I liked that film.

As for my movie recommendations...

Westerns: You've probably watched them lots of times, but among the few films that I can stand watching over and over are _The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly_ and _Once Upon A Time In The West_.

War: I found Clint Eastwood's pair of films _Flags Of Our Fathers_ and _Letters From Iwo Jima_ very good. The former showed the American side of the battle, and the latter, the Japanese.

Spy: More '_conspiracy_' than '_spy_', but it is worth watching the original and remade versions of _The Manchurian Candidate_.

Comedy: Well, since we have been doing our own version of _Groundhog Day_ on and off for the past year, watching the film again would be perfectly appropriate.

*'98%' based on fact*: _Erin Brockovich_. Some great performances and the best outcome from a terrible situation. 

Odd and disturbing: _Requiem For A Dream_.


I just had something odd happen, given you lot's habit of going on about '_bloomers_'... My dictionary app's random word function just decided to pick that word. "_An outfit for women, advocated by Mrs Bloomer of New York about 1849 (although not devised by her) consisting of..._"


----------



## rustybolts (9 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Liverpool pop group with John Wayne Have to watch that one


I loved Needles and Pins by the Searchers as a kid I bought it on a 45 Pink centre with PYE stamped in black . I can remem,ber that but cantremember what I did 2 mins ago !


----------



## 12boy (9 Feb 2021)

PaulSB...I always post temps in Centigrade since it's my impression that you do not think in Fahrenheit. At the moment it is -18C. Friday night it will be -27C. The temps by themselves are really not bad, but any kind of wind blowing across bare skin isn't bearable. My Covid mask helps with that. When it gets cold the wind chill on a bike is a thing, especially into a headwind.
Last night we dined on homemade wonton soup and storebought tempura shrimp. I like to see Sheri, Mrs 12, get involved in a project because I get to eat great food and she loves to cook. Tonight will be either Chugwater chile on rice with a mountain of shredded sharp cheddar and a little salad, or linguine con pollo, which is for us is sauteed chicken breast slices with zucchini, little sweet peppers, sun dried tomatoes, artichoke hearts and lots of garlic, served with linguine, surprisingly. 
Here's a few movies I've enjoyed:
The Shootist, which along with the Cowboys are my favorite JWs. And of course True Grit.
The Lonesome Dove series is excellent. "I can't abide rudeness in a man"
The Seven Samurai and Yojimbo, the basis for the Magnificent Seven and a Fistful Of Dollars.
I have always enjoyed The 13th Warrior" primarily because of the character of Herger.
Lastly, Jeremiah Johnson, the Liver Eater.
But the list never ends, does it? 
I believe I will trudge downtown in a while, hit the library, deposit another mysterious $100 check from the dental insurance, and mail a Valetine's day package to the grandson. Life is good.
Be safe and warm.


----------



## pawl (9 Feb 2021)

Just watched The Dig on Netflix Enjoyed it


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Just watched The Dig on Netflix Enjoyed it



Yes, we watched that, enjoyable. I think "The Drowning" (CH5 catch-up) is on the cards for this evening.


----------



## pawl (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Living life on the culinary edge aren't we?
> 
> I had beans on toast and a mug of tea.



Can’t beat it Almost as good as Marmite on toast.


----------



## pawl (9 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Think that’s what I’m having for tea tonight. Lol.
> 
> I watched the final 2 episodes of The Investigation on catch up. Glad they got their man in the end, but it was very sombre throughout. The Danes seem to be a people of few emotions and fewer words!





If you want somber watch Wallandar.I watched the whole series with Mrs p We come out of therapy tomorrow


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Can’t beat it Almost as good as Marmite on toast.



Aghhhhhh .... runs screaming .... somebody make him stop.

I had a jar once. Managed to fix a leak in the shed roof, so not altogether useless.


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> If you want somber watch Wallandar.I watched the whole series with Mrs p We come out of therapy tomorrow


Wallander is very good, if a little dark in places. Well worth a watch.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Can’t beat it Almost as good as Marmite on toast.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2021)

Just watched the first three episodes of Rebellion which begins with the uprising in Ireland on Easter Sunday 1916.

It's on Netflix, two series, I don't know how historically accurate it is but I've found it entertaining.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The History Boys had quite a few outdoor scenes filmed in @classic33 territory (Halifax). It was supposed to be set in Sheffield, but apparently the cityscape looked a bit too modern. I liked that film.
> 
> As for my movie recommendations...
> 
> ...


You've A Day Out, another Alan Bennett film). They set out from Blue Ball Bridge, Old Lane on a cycling trip.

A Boy, A Girl and a Bike.

Bridge of Spies, starring Tom Hanks.
Not set or filmed locally.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bridge of Spies, starring Tom Hanks.
> Not set or filmed locally.


I recorded that a while ago but haven't got round to watching it yet.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Aghhhhhh .... runs screaming .... somebody make him stop.
> 
> I had a jar once. Managed to fix a leak in the shed roof, so not altogether useless.


You nailed it to the roof!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2021)

Snow back on.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2021)

Just flurries of snow here. Thank goodness. Hope we don't get any overnight.


----------



## pawl (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Aghhhhhh .... runs screaming .... somebody make him stop.
> 
> I had a jar once. Managed to fix a leak in the shed roof, so not altogether useless.



Absolute sacrilege I am thinking about starting a Marmite appreciation society People who can find alternatives for the use for this wonderful product are. welcome😇😇😇😇


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2021)

Forecast for -5⁰C in town tonight. We will probably get down to -7/8⁰C in the village.

Got everything tidied round the outside of the garage. Excellent. Pleased to have achieved something. Couldn't clean out the gutters as the leaves and water were frozen solid.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Forecast for -5⁰C in town tonight. We will probably get down to -7/8⁰C in the village.
> 
> Got everything tidied round the outside of the garage. Excellent. Pleased to have achieved something. Couldn't clean out the gutters as the leaves and water were frozen solid.


I have set the heating for timed so it comes on twice during the night.....mainly as the flat is single story and the cold water pipes are in the roof space.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2021)

The forecast says it isn't going to be more than -2 here tonight although it will feel like -8.

Another night of nothing on the TV I see.


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Can’t beat it Almost as good as Marmite on toast.





monkers said:


> Aghhhhhh .... runs screaming .... somebody make him stop.
> 
> I had a jar once. Managed to fix a leak in the shed roof, so not altogether useless.


Supper is served. Marmite sarnie and a mug of tea


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The forecast says it isn't going to be more than -2 here tonight although it will feel like -8.
> 
> Another night of nothing on the TV I see.


I am watching Police Interceptors at the moment.
I will not be late out of bed.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2021)

I will watch Marcella at 9. Just about to feed Molly and get a slice of toast and a cuppa. Needless to say I won’t be spreading that brown muck on my toast!


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have set the heating for timed so it comes on twice during the night.....mainly as the flat is single story and the cold water pipes are in the roof space.


This weather the heating stays on but is turned down so it ticks over during the night. I think it is more economical as the system doesn't get cold.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Think that’s what I’m having for tea tonight. Lol.
> 
> I watched the final 2 episodes of The Investigation on catch up. Glad they got their man in the end, but it was very sombre throughout. The Danes seem to be a people of few emotions and fewer words!


Don't know if there is a national stereotype but my SiL in Denmark always seemed to have small dark haired men rather than the tall blonde type. They seemed to be pretty much like ourselves otherwise.


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Supper is served. Marmite sarnie and a mug of tea
> View attachment 573114


I think that, like peanut butter, it's useful for baiting mouse traps, but not much else.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Absolute sacrilege I am thinking about starting a Marmite appreciation society People who can find alternatives for the use for this wonderful product are. welcome😇😇😇😇


There is always!


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2021)

I quite like Marmite in porridge.


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> I quite like Marmite in porridge.



Ye Gods, and I shall summon all of them, there really is no accounting for taste.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Ye Gods, and I shall summon all of them, there really is no accounting for taste.


Would that be Greek, Roman or Norse gods?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> I quite like Marmite in porridge.


I used to put chillies (chillis?) in mine!


----------



## 12boy (9 Feb 2021)

I like Marmite, and there other things I don' like so much, such as pork belly, Brie, Limburger, pickled herring, sashimi and so forth, all nasty, putrid or disgustingly fatty to my taste. Liver and kidneys, too.
But it is fine with me if you eat these things, as it could mean there is more of what I like for me. It always interests me as to what folks in other cultures like to eat.
Bon Appetit!


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I used to put chillies (chillis?) in mine!



Whaaaaaaaaaat???


----------



## 12boy (9 Feb 2021)

Colinj...Chile in the Marmite, chile in the porridge, or chile Marmite in the porridge?


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaat???


He was down Hebden Bridge way, make some allowances!


----------



## monkers (9 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would that be Greek, Roman or Norse gods?



All nine Gods.

LARS Porsena of Clusium
By the Nine Gods he swore
That the great house of *Marmite*
Should suffer wrong no more.
By the Nine Gods he swore it,
And named a trysting day,
And bade his messengers ride forth,
East and west and south and north,
To summon his array.

East and west and south and north
The messengers ride fast,
And tower and town and cottage
Have heard the trumpet’s blast.
Shame on the false Etruscan
Eating *Frank Cooper's marmalade* on toast,
When Porsena of Clusium
Is on the march for Rome.

I am that false Etruscan.  (Just had a slice for me midnight feast.)


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Colinj...Chile in the Marmite, chile in the porridge, or chile Marmite in the porridge?


Chillies in the porridge! (Plus mixed seeds and a sliced banana.)


----------



## 12boy (10 Feb 2021)

Most of my poetry begins with:
There was a young man from Nantucket...
But here's one that doesn't:
There was a young man with a hernia,
Who said to his doctor, " Goldurnia,
While fixing my my middle, 
Don't you dare fiddle
With something that doesn't concernia.
And
A creature of charm is the gerbil,
Whose diet's exclusively herbal 
He munches all day
On grasses and hay,
Then farts with an elegant burble.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2021)

Morning. We have minus 8 so the snow won’t be going anywhere!  I’ve had to get dressed as it’s blue bin day and I ain’t going outside in my jim jams. Lol.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Morning all. I'm still alive but half frozen. Feet and ankles feel like meat from a freezer.

It's cold in the house but even so, it's rare for me to feel like this.

I've sloped off back to bed with a cuppa.

Feeling like another duvet day.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Morning all. I'm still alive but half frozen. Feet and ankles feel like meat from a freezer.
> 
> It's cold in the house but even so, it's rare for me to feel like this.
> 
> ...


I’ve got a cosy fleecy throw that I put over my legs when sitting. Makes a huge difference. Thank God next week finally looks to be a bit milder.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

I have risen!

Another light disting5 of snow overnight. Current outside temp is -4°C.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Another light disting5 of snow overnight. Current outside temp is -4°C.


A light 'disting' of snow and it's brass minkeys out there. Now listen carefully, I will say this only once ...


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Good moaning Drago


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Feb 2021)

Morning all . Been up since 5 as I had a phone call from lifeline telling my mum had a fall . Luckily she’s fine and the paramedics had sorted her out before I got there. 
I stayed with her until her carers came at 6.45 and I am now in Sainsbury’s car park waiting for it to open . I normally do her shopping on Wednesday but normally in about three hours time 😂
Sadly these falls are happening far to often these days .

On a lighter note . Marmite is just vile 😂😂😂


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2021)

Good morning folks, still very cold, and we've had more snow overnight. My phone rang at half six this morning, my Good Lady wanting me to come downstairs and help her on the commode, when she'd finished I went back to bed leaving her watching tele in bed.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2021)

This has come up on my memories on facebook, me as a 16 year old sailor, a very long time ago.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I think that, like peanut butter, it's useful for baiting mouse traps, but not much else.


I woke this morning with toast, grilled cheese and MARMITE on my mind.
Not sure if I will actually have that but it sounds good to me.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I woke this morning with toast, grilled cheese and MARMITE on my mind.
> Not sure if I will actually have that but it sounds good to me.


Eek marmite.
Are you a man or a mouse?


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2021)

Good morning all, 
A nice clear morning here, temperature is -3 outside. 

All the usual things to do today, which is not much. The highlight will be a longish dog walk across the fields. 

Stay safe everyone, eat more Marmite


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. We have minus 8 so the snow won’t be going anywhere!  I’ve had to get dressed as it’s blue bin day and I ain’t going outside in my jim jams. Lol.


Blimey Mo.
Round here you see mums taking their kids to school while wearing their jim jams (thats the mums wearing them, not the kids).
If I need to unlock the gate early doors ie for the window cleaner I will happily do so in jim jams and dressing gown.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Morning all. I'm still alive but half frozen. Feet and ankles feel like meat from a freezer.
> 
> It's cold in the house but even so, it's rare for me to feel like this.
> 
> ...


Do you have central heating ?


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Do you have central heating ?



No. There's no gas. We live in a tiny well-insulated house and use resources very sparingly. I'll avoid the politics of that, but it's to do with the thinking that the earth's resources are becoming more scarce, and trying to do our bit.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> No. There's no gas. We live in a tiny well-insulated house and use resources very sparingly. I'll avoid the politics of that, but it's to do with the thinking that the earth's resources are becoming more scarce, and trying to do our bit.


I will remember that when your feet fall off


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I will remember that when your feet fall off



When they do, I'll be sure to send them to the Marmite factory for processing, then you can have them on toast.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Feels like a bit of a Marmite day, if you ask me.
Will see if I can find another good film to watch today.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feels like a bit of a Marmite day, if you ask me.
> Will see if I can find another good film to watch today.


This one is hilarious

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91O5nKvvCQL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> This one is hilarious
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91O5nKvvCQL._SL1500_.jpg


I remember the 1960's TV series


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

So...... I was in bed early and woke at 06.30 (apologies @Mo1959 ). It was black and cold but comfy in the conservatory.
As you may recall, MrsD has really lost her appetite/ability to eat. Well, at 00.30 while I was fast asleep she was up eating a weetabix......that has to be good.
She also says she has a taste for steak with fried onion.......nothing else, just plain steak and onion. So, come 0900 I am off to the butcher for a good quality steak.
I will add chips and pepper sauce to mine


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Loving the new Avatar Drago 

I think you should keep this one. It's actually a brilliant cover - every smelling mistake will look intentional.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Feb 2021)

Good day. Bright, clear, sunny and absolutely still.........oh yes -6⁰C. 

Bad night and woke three times with gripping sensation in the pelvis. Lack of sleep and generally out of sorts. I shall try dozing later. Housework postponed till tomorrow. 

Quite a lot of minor bits to sort on my phone so will tackle this. Really should go for a walk as well.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Loving the new Avatar Drago
> 
> I think you should keep this one. It's actually a brilliant cover - every *smelling* mistake will look intentional.


Is this a deliberate typo........


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

@monkers ........this is just conversation ie not trying to make a point of any sort.
Having had poor circulation all my life, now aged 73, I said** to MrsD yesterday "sod it, the heating stays on all day. She is happy as she can wear one less blanket
**that is not I SAID SO THATS IT.......it was mutual.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2021)

Morning. -3 and feeling like -8. A slight smattering of snow last night. Another day for hiding inside for me.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

I keep the heating on higher that is comfortable for memdue to Mrs D and her MS. I'll clean out the fireplace today and get that lit before she comes home.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @monkers ........this is just conversation ie not trying to make a point of any sort.
> Having had poor circulation all my life, now aged 73, I said** to MrsD yesterday "sod it, the heating stays on all day. She is happy as she can wear one less blanket
> **that is not I SAID SO THATS IT.......it was mutual.



So sorry to hear about the circulation difficulty. I have slightly slow circulation to my feet - as soon as I move they improve.

I have my own views about energy consumption, but I try hard not to impose them on anyone else. We have heaters, they are set at a low temperature just to prevent freezing. I think Danni may have adjusted them last night, as there's been no output today. I've warmed up a bit now though, and we'll be fine.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> *So...... I was in bed early and woke at 06.30 (apologies @Mo1959 ).* It was black and cold but comfy in the conservatory.
> As you may recall, MrsD has really lost her appetite/ability to eat. Well, at 00.30 while I was fast asleep she was up eating a weetabix......that has to be good.
> She also says she has a taste for steak with fried onion.......nothing else, just plain steak and onion. So, come 0900 I am off to the butcher for a good quality steak.
> I will add chips and pepper sauce to mine



I had to read that a second time. First time I thought you was apologising to Mo for waking her up. I thought whaaaaaat? 

But then I read it again.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2021)

I put my spiky shoes on to put the bin out so carried on and went for my first decent walk for ten days. So good to get out for a bit.

Great big icicle on my neighbour's leaky gutter. Nice fresh snow to walk on.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I put my spiky shoes on to put the bin out so carried on and went for my first decent walk for ten days. So good to get out for a bit.
> 
> Great big icicle on my neighbour's leaky gutter. Nice fresh snow to walk on.
> 
> ...



If porridge is now about to be involved, I don't want to read about additives of the savoury kind.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> If porridge is now about to be involved, I don't want to read about additives of the savoury kind.


You’re safe. I tried Marmite once and promptly chucked the jar in the bin!


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> This has come up on my memories on facebook, me as a 16 year old sailor, a very long time ago.


Dave did you have to climb the mast at Ganges, or is that just a myth told by sailors to us gullible civilians.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> So sorry to hear about the circulation difficulty. I have slightly slow circulation to my feet - as soon as I move they improve.
> 
> I have my own view about energy consumption, but I try hard not to impose them on anyone else. We have heaters, they are set at a low temperature just to prevent freezing. I think Danni may have adjusted them last night, as there's been no output today. I've warmed up a bit now though, and we'll be fine.


Difficult question re energy. We've done all we can to reduce our consumption - five years ago our annual cost was £1200, today £800. Part of this is judicious buying but also reduction........and then we own two cars. Really I should put panniers on my hybrid but for the weekly shop that means three 13 mile round trips. I don't know.

We never waste food. I recycle everything, checking all plastics for the relevant symbols, anything which was once organic is composted for the allotment.

Then I look at the road verges and the crap others throw there. My bit seems tiny.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Feb 2021)

Can't be arsed with morning stretching today - online cardio class tonight - so it's porridge time.......

One spoon each of crème fraiche and honey. None of this savoury nonsense.

 see ya later.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Feb 2021)

Another bright sunny day but colder at minus 3.6C. Forecast to stay like this for another couple of days. Had a small bonfire yesterday so need to have another today with the rest of the artichoke stems which are nice and dry. Hacked my way around my top shed to get better access to get the roof fixed and some shrubs are invading the neighbour's garden so need cut back.
Porridge made with pinhead oatmeal and no other additives bar milk now calling.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

Well Monkers........toast, marmite and melted cheese has been consumed.
TBH I may have gone a little heavy on the marmite


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## pawl (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I woke this morning with toast, grilled cheese and MARMITE on my mind.
> Not sure if I will actually have that but it sounds good to me.




Good man Go for it Perhaps better if Monica s doesn’t read it 

Edit
Oops noticed she has already seen it


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well Monkers........toast, marmite and melted cheese has been consumed.
> TBH I may have gone a little heavy on the marmite




Oh the depravity. 🤮🤮


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Oh the depravity. 🤮🤮


CycleChat !!!
Are we not all depraved ??


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Dave did you have to climb the mast at Ganges, or is that just a myth told by sailors to us gullible civilians.



He had to search for the golden rivet.  I believe that was another initiation ritual.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_rivet


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> CycleChat !!!
> Are we not all depraved ??



I dare not speak for all of us.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Dave did you have to climb the mast at Ganges, or is that just a myth told by sailors to us gullible civilians.



Not at Ganges, but I did go up the mast at HMS ST Vincent, if I remember correctly I did it several times, but not to the top, and didn't do any of the displays,

 The Button Boys were amazing.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> He had to search for the golden rivet.  I believe that was another initiation ritual.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_rivet



I've not come across that one.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

At college I used to have an arrangement with the storekeeper for dealing with first years when they came late. I'd send them to the store to ask for a long weight about this big.







After having kept them a while, and when they began to complain about slow service, he'd ask them how it feels to have their time wasted, then explain the joke/lesson. They'd shuffle back to the group looking a bit miffed.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I've not come across that one.



I live near Pompey, I hear things.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


Cold round your parts?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Porridge made with pinhead oatmeal and no other additives bar milk now calling.


Salt?


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

Snowing a blizzard here and the car drivers are still flying about like they're auditioning for Ben Hur, half of them without the mandatory headlamps. No ride for me, in the interests of not dying today.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I live near Pompey, I hear things.



I was only in for a couple of years, then lived in Gosport for a while.


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Feb 2021)

I thought I would bore you all with my Covid jab experience. 2 pm Monday and totally painless it was the Oxford one. Later sore upper arm and throughout Tuesday sensation of feeling very cold or very hot , I was definitely not firing on all cylinders yesterday. I seem to be over it today .


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I was only in for a couple of years, then lived in Gosport for a while.



Yay, that's we live, well a short westward bimble along from there at Lee-on-the-Solent.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I thought I would bore you all with my Covid jab experience. 2 pm Monday and totally painless it was the Oxford one. Later sore upper arm and throughout Tuesday sensation of feeling very cold or very hot , I was definitely not firing on all cylinders yesterday. I seem to be over it today .



Glad to hear you feel better.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I thought I would bore you all with my Covid jab experience. 2 pm Monday and totally painless it was the Oxford one. Later sore upper arm and throughout Tuesday sensation of feeling very cold or very hot , I was definitely not firing on all cylinders yesterday. I seem to be over it today .



I had the Astra Zeneca on Friday, I had a heavy arm and a stiff wrist for a couple of hours, was a bit tired for a couple of days and the injection site was sore to the touch for a few days, and that was it.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2021)

Blue skies and sunshine here now. I am still in my jim jams. I might stay in them all day.


----------



## gavroche (10 Feb 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde. I won't talk about the weather as it is winter and being cold outside is to be expected, at least for another 5 weeks, then we can talk about spring and the new lambs in the fields and the revival of nature.
I won't mention Marmite either as it is the worst type of food ever invented so the least said the better.
Apart from all that, I am meeting my son and grandson in the park in 30 minutes and walk the dogs, then I will decide what else to do as and when.
Talking about breakfast, I had milky porridge with honey and blueberries followed by toast with strawberry jam and a large bowl of coffee.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour tout le monde. I won't talk about the weather as it is winter and being cold outside is to be expected, at least for another 5 weeks, then we can talk about spring and the new lambs in the fields and the revival of nature.
> I won't mention Marmite either as it is the worst type of food ever invented so the least said the better.
> Apart from all that, I am meeting my son and grandson in the park in 30 minutes and walk the dogs, then I will decide what else to do as and when.
> Talking about breakfast, I had milky porridge with honey and blueberries followed by toast with strawberry jam and a large bowl of coffee.



Bonjour Monsieur. Il fait merde aujord'hui. 😠

How very dare you even ...


... suggest that Marmite is a foodstuff.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2021)

Still nothing to report, I think it's going to be a long day 

ps - my egg broke in the frying pan


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2021)

Technology, my Garmin watch has just told me a parcel is coming today from Yodel 
what next my fridge telling me it's time for another coffee


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2021)

I have some washing in the machine now for some


----------



## oldwheels (10 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Salt?


Got me there. Of course salt. I use rock salt when cooking porridge. 4 minutes in the microwave.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Nobody even seemed to notice that Monica (me) posted a Bill Clinton picture doing a size thing. Even Drago was silent


----------



## rustybolts (10 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feels like a bit of a Marmite day, if you ask me.
> Will see if I can find another good film to watch today.


Dirk , you should do a mini review of any film you watch , i think a lot of us ( me included ) are looking for something half decent to watch in our snowy lockdown


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Feb 2021)

Good Morning Folks,
A sunny but cold morning, turbo session completed and hoovering done ( or should that be Henrying done ?)
we walked to Wimborne yesterday to pop into Waitrose as our favourite ground coffee was on offer. I ventured in to the store as I could see that they were very quiet and I wanted to get a couple of cards for upcoming birthdays. When I got through the checkout I was astonished that the bill came to over £40! I'd made the mistake of wandering into the beers and spirits aisle and ended up with a few bottles of Innis and Gunn Blood Red Sky, some St Peters Organic bitter and a nice bottle of single malt that was on offer 
On the plus side, I did remember to get the birthday cards.
Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

I, er... Aaaaaaargh! 


Sorry, I feel a wee bit tired. Lights out at 5am and about 15 minutes to doze off. I had set my alarm for 11:15 but I got a phone call before 10am from a non bubble pal who I have not seen for a year, despite him only being a 10 minute walk away. I thought it would be rude not to answer but it took me at least 10 minutes to wake up enough to keep up with the conversation! We spoke for an hour and now it is too late to go back to sleep. I will have to have a nap this afternoon. 

My pal's house is in a lovely elevated position. He told me that I was welcome to go up and sit in his garden to enjoy the views. I said I will wait until we have both been vaccinated and lockdown rules have been relaxed! 

I might as well get up now despite it feeling like the middle of the night. 



monkers said:


> No. There's no gas. We live in a tiny well-insulated house and use resources very sparingly. I'll avoid the politics of that, but it's to do with the thinking that the earth's resources are becoming more scarce, and trying to do our bit.


This house is better insulated than my old one but it still isn't great. It costs about £900/year to power it and keep the warmest room at 18-19 C. The attic room is uncomfortably cold at the moment. It has some insulation in the ceiling but it clearly needs more. I might have a word with my landlady (sister). She probably won't want to pay for it, but it is something that I could sort out once I have my pension. That would mean one more chilly winter after this one. 

My bubble pal has a habit of wiping her feet on the mat with the front door still open. I bundle her in and shut it quickly to keep the heat in the house. I can't afford to heat the outside world (directly) and the world can't afford it either! 

I still feel groggy but it is time to get up. Cryptic crosswords to solve/get stuck on and over-tricky puzzle games to write!


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Feb 2021)

Morning again . Everything sorted with my mum and I am safely back home again . I really want breakfast/ brunch and a coffee but I think I will have a little nap first. Lol. 
Must be getting old lol ,I used to work shifts ( swap week about ) so I spent 20 years getting up at 4 in the morning to be at work for 5. And the next week starting work at 4 in the afternoon and not getting home until 4 in the morning and never thought anything about it . 

PS Marmite is still vile . 
PPS My central heating is definitely on and set at 21 degrees. 😂😂


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Nobody even seemed to notice that Monica (me) posted a Bill Clinton picture doing a size thing. Even Drago was silent


I noticed, and immediately thought of a rather tasteless comment. I thought I'd wait for @Drago to post, but since he is slacking... 


"_And Monica (the other one) said 'OMG, Billy, I never dreamed it would be THAT big_!'"


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Nobody even seemed to notice that Monica (me) posted a Bill Clinton picture doing a size thing. Even Drago was silent


I saw what you did


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2021)

I think derogatory posts about Marmite should be made a hate crime.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


You'll not be heading back to the bed again I'm supposing.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I still feel groggy but it is time to get up. *Cryptic crosswords to solve/get stuck on* and over-tricky puzzle games to write!



I know how much you enjoyed the G.E.G.S one.

To egg on we hear. (5)


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I noticed, and immediately thought of a rather tasteless comment. I thought I'd wait for @Drago to post, but since he is slacking...
> 
> 
> "_And Monica (the other one) said 'OMG, Billy, I never dreamed it would be THAT big_!'"



I think they were a bit harsh on Bill impeaching him just for that. After all he did splash out on a new dress. 

See how hard I've worked just to get that joke in.  I was going to say 'gag' but I thought better of it.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll not be heading back to the bed again I'm supposing.


NO


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Feb 2021)

After reading about other's sub zero temperatures, we have a sub-tropical 1C here, still snow on the ground.

We managed a five mile walk, just made it home, before the snow started again.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2021)

Yummy!


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

A CCer name BoldonLad
Yest'day a lim'rick he had
When there's snow on the ground.
Footing's no longer sound
One slip can be terribly bad.

He don't say if there's snow on the roof
No sense of him being aloof
Some folk I do hear
Have snow ear to ear
He's with hat, so there's being no proof.


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 573212
> 
> 
> Yummy!


What is the pink stuff?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good Morning Folks,
> A sunny but cold morning, turbo session completed and hoovering done ( or should that be Henrying done ?)
> we walked to Wimborne yesterday to pop into Waitrose as our favourite ground coffee was on offer. I ventured in to the store as I could see that they were very quiet and I wanted to get a couple of cards for upcoming birthdays. When I got through the checkout I was astonished that the bill came to over £40! I'd made the mistake of wandering into the beers and spirits aisle and ended up with a few bottles of Innis and Gunn Blood Red Sky, some St Peters Organic bitter and a nice bottle of single malt that was on offer
> On the plus side, I did remember to get the birthday cards.
> Have a peaceful day folks


Which malt did you get ??


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I think they were a bit harsh on Bill impeaching him just for that. After all he did splash out on a new dress.
> 
> See how hard I've worked just to get that joke in.  I was going to say 'gag' but I thought better of it.


A young girl like you shouldn't understand those things


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A young girl like you shouldn't understand those things



True. Blame the internet.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

My days work is (nearly) complete.
Called at a butchers that was recommended to us.....everything looks superb.
Then onto my daughters....she had done online shopping for us.
Next to my SiL who had kindly shopped (for thermals) for MrsD.
Next to the aunties flat to run taps etc and pick up the mail plus a warm coat for the auntie.
Then to the home to drop the coat off
Nearly finished......bear with me 
Back home........sanitized everything and put it away.
Then fed our feathered friends.
Sat with a whisky now.
Next.....put the bins out then finish the washing and put that away.
I am knackered just re-reading that 
MrsD has gone back to bed.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Sorry everyone. I'm just trying to survive lockdown boredom.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> True. Blame the internet.


Yeah those porn channels can be addictive.
So I have read


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2021)

Just remembered I took a pic of my little house in the snow this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just remembered I took a pic of my little house in the snow this morning.
> 
> View attachment 573219


Mo, can I ask. Is that a semi or a detached? Just looking at that vertical line near the big window.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yeah those porn channels can be addictive.
> So I have read



Perhaps you can recommend one - asking for a friend.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mo, can I ask. Is that a semi or a detached? Just looking at that vertical line near the big window.


Detached, just driveways between each one.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Perhaps you can recommend one - asking for a friend.


Just one ???


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Detached, just driveways between each one.


Looks nice Mo.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Perhaps you can recommend one - asking for a friend.



Recommend one?, he stars in them


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Perhaps you can recommend one - asking for a friend.


One in particular I recommend is devoted to men that get coated in marmite and the lucky women get to lick it off.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> What is the pink stuff?


Soft Cod roes.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Recommend one?, he stars in them


Yeah, but he only had a small part


----------



## gavroche (10 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Detached, just driveways between each one.


Why don't you put your car in the garage, unless you use it as a junk room like most people do?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah, but he only had a small part


But its warm


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Feb 2021)

I rather think the tone of the Retirement Thread has deteriorated/improved*. 

It started with @Mo1959 , taking about Bras, now we have graduated to Porn Sites 

Keep up the good work 

* delete as appropriate


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

A Scots lass we know here as Mo
On a bike she's damn fast we all know
Down the roads she's seen to jus' fly
Wind in hair, scenes quick go skate by
Tho, she's modest 'n' we don't hear her crow

I'm lazily avoiding me chores
While I'm so stuck again here indoors
Lookin' out there's long grass
While I'm sat down on me arse
Dangling feet avoiding the floors

Now covid's the most terrible blow
Can't e'en go down the road, say hello
Me shoulder's still sore
From tumbling in gore
Come help please friend Fly Mo

Ok I'll stop.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Why don't you put your car in the garage, unless you use it as a junk room like most people do?


There’s a couple of bikes plus some other stuff so still room, but it’s a bloody awkward drive. Can’t see it behind the car, but there’s steps stick out the side to get into the house and for some reason they didn’t keep the garage to the boundary so it’s set over a bit making it really awkward to get in and out so I’ve never bothered.


----------



## pawl (10 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I thought I would bore you all with my Covid jab experience. 2 pm Monday and totally painless it was the Oxford one. Later sore upper arm and throughout Tuesday sensation of feeling very cold or very hot , I was definitely not firing on all cylinders yesterday. I seem to be over it today .




I was the same Seems about par for the course.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> NO


OKAY


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I know how much you enjoyed the G.E.G.S one.
> 
> To egg on we hear. (5)


Toast!


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I know how much you enjoyed the G.E.G.S one.
> 
> To egg on we hear. (5)


Toast!


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> One in particular I recommend is devoted to men that get coated in marmite and the lucky women get to lick it off.



Oh my.

I want one where I get dipped in chocolate and thrown to the lesbians. 

For the benefit of doubt, I'm just going stir crazy, and good taste has just left the building.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I know how much you enjoyed the G.E.G.S one.
> 
> To egg on we hear. (5)


Toast!


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> There’s a couple of bikes plus some other stuff so still room, but it’s a bloody awkward drive. Can’t see it behind the car, but there’s steps stick out the side to get into the house and for some reason they didn’t keep the garage to the boundary so it’s set over a bit making it really awkward to get in and out so I’ve never bothered.


Didn't you have a bit of a problem with the neighbour putting some sort of lean to up partially blocking you drive?


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Toast!



Yaaaaay.


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Oh my.
> 
> I want one where I get dipped in chocolate and thrown to the lesbians.
> 
> For the benefit of doubt, I'm just going stir crazy, and good taste has just left the building.


There are a lot of people feeling the same way @monkers .


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2021)

Just having another mug of tea, and listening to Monday nights blue show on the sounds app.


----------



## pawl (10 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> I think derogatory posts about Marmite should be made a hate crime.



Most definitely.A &10000 fine or a ten year prison sentence


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Most definitely.A &10000 fine or a ten year prison sentence


The Australian version
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-33839742


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Didn't you have a bit of a problem with the neighbour putting some sort of lean to up partially blocking you drive?


It was the neighbour to the right that put one up. It will only cause problems if access is needed to repair or maintain that side of the house as they built it to within about 18 inches of my wall.


----------



## GM (10 Feb 2021)

G'day all... Just popped in out of hibernation, shed loads to catch up on. I see the Marmite debate is still on, here's what I got Mrs GM for Christmas, we get each other silly presents with a £10 budget...







BTW I hate the stuff...right, back to hibernation, see you later!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> G'day all... Just popped in out of hibernation, shed loads to catch up on. I see the Marmite debate is still on, here's what I got Mrs GM for Christmas, we get each other silly presents with a £10 budget...
> 
> View attachment 573231
> 
> ...


I am getting sore eyes with too much screen time, plus a bit bored so might hibernate too. A little siesta till teatime methinks.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> G'day all... Just popped in out of hibernation, shed loads to catch up on. I see the Marmite debate is still on, here's what I got Mrs GM for Christmas, we get each other silly presents with a £10 budget...
> 
> View attachment 573231
> 
> ...




Please, make it stop  I'll drink petrol, anything.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I want one where I get dipped in chocolate and thrown to the lesbians.


#Me too


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Oh my.
> 
> I want one where I get dipped in chocolate and thrown to the lesbians.
> 
> For the benefit of doubt, I'm just going stir crazy, and good taste has just left the building.


I could possibly help with the chocolate dipping but not with the rest I'm afraid


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I could possibly help with the chocolate dipping but not with the rest I'm afraid



Rated: somewhat disappointing.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Just having another mug of tea, and listening to Monday nights blue show on the sounds app.


Is that blue show or blues show


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is that blue show or blues show


's


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I rather think the tone of the Retirement Thread has deteriorated/improved*.
> 
> It started with @Mo1959 , taking about Bras, now we have graduated to Porn Sites
> 
> ...



Love the new avatar. But is that snow I now see on the roof?


----------



## PaulSB (10 Feb 2021)

So while you lot have been frankly misbehaving with conversation about things I don't understand I've been very busy. Everything on phone and laptop now updated along with numerous other bits of tedious admin.

Mrs P dropped a freezer drawer the other day. I've ordered a new one £66 including delivery.............I've stopped her pocket money until it's paid off!


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So while you lot have been frankly misbehaving with conversation about things I don't understand I've been very busy. Everything on phone and laptop now updated along with numerous other bits of tedious admin.
> 
> Mrs P dropped a freezer drawer the other day. I've ordered a new one £66 including delivery.............I've stopped her pocket money until it's paid off!



He's frozen her assets


----------



## PaulSB (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> He's frozen her assets


Your on top form today...........


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Your on top form today...........




Actually poor Danni is blighted by my nonsense nearly every day.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Love the new avatar. But is* that snow I now see on the roof*?



I changed it just for you, to answer your question about the snow on the roof.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I changed it just for you, to answer your question about the snow on the roof.



Very distinguished looking Sir if i might be so bold as to say.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Love the new avatar. But is that snow I now see on the roof?



The other amusing thing (well, it amused me) is, one day, looking at a recent photograph, Mrs @BoldonLad said to me "when I married you, you had dark brown hair".... now.... this is true.... but.... Mrs @BoldonLad is actually 9 months older than me, and, roughly once every 4-6 weeks, I am called upon to apply some hair product, to her hair, which, I am told, is not a dye, just a tint.... yeah...


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Very distinguished looking Sir* if i might be so bold as to say.*



You most certainly may, thank you very much


----------



## gavroche (10 Feb 2021)

I think Covid and the lockdown is having a massive detrimental effect on the quality of posts on this thread. Can't wait to get back to normal and talks about Brexit, Drago's Y fronts, Mo's 4 a.m rides and Monkers skills at fixing bikes.


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> I think Covid and the lockdown is having a massive detrimental effect on the quality of posts on this thread. Can't wait to get back to normal and talks about Brexit, Drago's Y fronts, Mo's 4 a.m rides and *Monkers skills at fixing bikes.*


And taking saws to various bike frames


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> G'day all... Just popped in out of hibernation, shed loads to catch up on. I see the Marmite debate is still on, here's what I got Mrs GM for Christmas, we get each other silly presents with a £10 budget...
> 
> View attachment 573231
> 
> ...


Spooky! I got personalised ones for the family a couple of years ago. Mrs Tenkay's Jar said "ROS"


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> I think Covid and the lockdown is having a massive detrimental effect on the quality of posts on this thread. Can't wait to get back to normal and talks about Brexit, Drago's Y fronts, Mo's 4 a.m rides and Monkers skills at fixing bikes.



Somebody's just put these through our letterbox.







Draaaaaaaaaaaygooooooooooooooo ... come back here you scamp.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> To egg on we hear. (5)


I couldn't get Bill and Monica out of my mind so I was thinking it might be '_Sperm_' but I couldn't think what the '_m_' was for! 

PS Actually _sperm_ - _spur 'em_? 

If Hillary had got in instead of Trump in 2016, Bill had been hoping for a starring role in her new government. She was still cross so she told him that he'd have to put up with just a bit part...


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I couldn't get Bill and Monica out of my mind so I was thinking it might be '_Sperm_' but I couldn't think what the '_m_' was for!
> 
> If Hillary had got in instead of Trump in 2016, Bill had been hoping for a starring role in her new government. She was still cross so she told him that he'd have to put up with just a bit part...



Eek man porridge, you could have offered 'cigar'!


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Which malt did you get ??


Missed your message originally Dave,
It was “ Old Poultenay 12 year old “ it was an impulse purchase, my last impulse purchase was a bottle of Aberlour Casg Anamn. 
There must have been some real bargains judging by the empty shelves behind the “ Reduced “ labels


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Somebody's just put these through our letterbox.
> 
> View attachment 573237
> 
> ...


I used to see things like that when working in reception in the prison! We used to joke that if you threw them at the ceiling, they would stick to it. Lol. ......and that’s women. God knows if the men were any worse.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Eek man porridge, you could have offered 'cigar'!


'Egg on', 'cigar'... er, my crossword skills are not up to that yet! 

There is a nice clue in my tutorial book. I may have mentioned it elsewhere but I don't recall mentioning it in this thread...

_Smear former Labour leader in Liverpool?_ (4)


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I couldn't get Bill and Monica out of my mind so I was thinking it might be '_Sperm_' but I couldn't think what the '_m_' was for!
> 
> PS Actually _sperm_ - _spur 'em_?
> 
> If Hillary had got in instead of Trump in 2016, Bill had been hoping for a starring role in her new government. She was still cross so she told him that he'd have to put up with just a bit part...



Ah ... just fell in to what you meant.

Classic gave the answer - did you see?


----------



## 12boy (10 Feb 2021)

Well, another dribbly faucet night and the pipes did not freeze. -27C Sat night and that will be the test. Had my 3 cheesy egg and Marmite toast breakfast today and horrors! There is only 1/2 inch of Marmite left in the 600 gram tub.
It will get up to -7C this afternoon so a ride will be in order. The only part of me that really gets cold is my face, and I've learned my Covid mask takes care of that.
Oldwheels, you taught me a new word....reading your post I thought perhaps pinhead oats were the favorite breakfast of the microcephalic or maybe oat grains that were really tiny, but it is neither.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> 'Egg on', 'cigar'... er, my crossword skills are not up to that yet!
> 
> There is a nice clue in my tutorial book. I may have mentioned it elsewhere but I don't recall mentioning it in this thread...
> 
> _Smear former Labour leader in Liverpool?_ (4)


I can only think 'blur', but I'm not yet fully convinced.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I can only think 'blur', but I'm not yet fully convinced.


Yeh, it's Tony Blair in dialect.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Yeh, it's Tony Blair in dialect.


Yes - I liked that - a Scouser homophone!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Classic gave the answer - did you see?


Yes - he got in there before I could get my mind onto higher things!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

There was one that I solved in the Metro today. I realised that I had never heard of the word involved in the answer, despite it being something very common...

_'Liquor found by abstainer hidden in tree trunk'_ (6)



Spoiler



bo-tt-le.

How had I never heard of the word for a tree trunk before?


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

@ColinJ 
Miners take note as students take time to see nudist (8)


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There was one that I solved in the Metro today. I realised that I had never heard of the word involved in the answer, despite it being something very common...
> 
> _'Liquor found by abstainer hidden in tree trunk'_ (6)
> 
> ...





ColinJ said:


> There was one that I solved in the Metro today. I realised that I had never heard of the word involved in the answer, despite it being something very common...
> 
> _'Liquor found by abstainer hidden in tree trunk'_ (6)
> 
> ...



Just worked it out and found you'd already given the answer.

Solved mine yet?


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P dropped a freezer drawer the other day. I've ordered a new one £66 including delivery.............I've stopped her pocket money until it's paid off!


POCKET MONEY  You give Mrs P pocket money . Well I hope you keep that quiet ,If Mrs JK finds out about pocket money .you know who I’m coming after


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Solved mine yet?


I have been away from the computer for a few minutes. I'll be back with the answer... about 5 minutes after Classic has given it!


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> POCKET MONEY  You give Mrs P pocket money . Well I hope you keep that quiet ,If Mrs JK finds out about pocket money .you know who I’m coming after



She'll be JK Rowling in it.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> POCKET MONEY  You give Mrs P pocket money . Well I hope you keep that quiet ,If Mrs JK finds out about pocket money .you know who I’m coming after


Wives should NEVER be given pocket money.
They should earn it


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Wives should NEVER be given pocket money.
> They should earn it




Husbands should never be given any money as they always waste it on rubbish. And junk. I gave Mr WD £5.00 once. Big mistake.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Wives should NEVER be given pocket money.
> They should earn it


Oooooooo..........think you're heading into dangerous waters Dave


----------



## GM (10 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Spooky! I got personalised ones for the family a couple of years ago. Mrs Tenkay's Jar said "ROS"




 That is spooky!.... Mrs GM used to spell her's with a S, for some strange reason she's started spelling her's with a Z.

Good taste for a present, unlike the contents!


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Well, another dribbly faucet night and the pipes did not freeze. -27C Sat night and that will be the test. Had my 3 cheesy egg and Marmite toast breakfast today and horrors! *There is only 1/2 inch of Marmite left in the 600 gram tub.*
> It will get up to -7C this afternoon so a ride will be in order. The only part of me that really gets cold is my face, and I've learned my Covid mask takes care of that.
> Oldwheels, you taught me a new word....reading your post I thought perhaps pinhead oats were the favorite breakfast of the microcephalic or maybe oat grains that were really tiny, but it is neither.


And you only opened that tub on Sunday.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2021)

No news from screenman@ it's been 8 days since we last heard from him, hope he's OK


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

He's probably helping Accy put with his valve caps.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No news from screenman@ it's been 8 days since we last heard from him, hope he's OK


Bit longer than 8 days.
18th January was the last time he posted on the forum.
That's over 3 weeks ago.


screenman said:


> No crowds in these parts, I cannot figure why anyone who dislikes crowds lives in a crowded area.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> And you only opened that tub on Sunday.


Pinhead oatmeal is coarsely ground oats. Much better texture than the medium or fine and IMO tastes much better. Add some pease meal and you can make brose which is just oatmeal plus the pease meal [optional] with some salt and boiling water poured on.Leave to set and eat with milk. Some experimentation may be needed to judge the amount of water.
Should have addressed that to 12boy.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

Dr Alice is now Professor Alice. How sexy is that?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice is now Professor Alice. How sexy is that?




Is she on T.V. at the moment. Oh yes. I see she is on BBC4


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice is now Professor Alice. How sexy is that?


Bet she could teach you a thing, or two.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2021)

She can excavate my bone any time she fancies.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Bit longer than 8 days.
> 18th January was the last time he posted on the forum.
> That's over 3 weeks ago.


Last seen 2 Feb 2021


----------



## 12boy (10 Feb 2021)

I looked up pinhead oats, I just was unfamiliar the term although I've eaten steel cut oats for years. Thanks for the explanation, Oldwheels.
Went out for a little teeny ride, maybe 3 miles, but the wind on my face going downhill wasn't nice. Going uphill was much better because it was more work and much slower. Trouble with up is you gotta come down. I will go for a little walk in a bit.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Last seen 2 Feb 2021


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> pease meal


I hadn't heard of *peasemeal* before - it sounds worth trying. 

When I get my pension next year I will start treating myself to things that I don't buy now because of the price.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I hadn't heard of *peasemeal* before - it sounds worth trying.
> 
> When I get my pension next year I will start treating myself to things that I don't buy now because of the price.


Isn't that what they use to make Pease Pudding?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2021)

Nearest weather station has us at minus 11 at the moment!  Electric blanket on quite high tonight. Roll on Sunday to the start of a milder spell.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Isn't that what they use to make Pease Pudding?


Wikipedia says that peasemeal is roasted and caramelised, but pease pudding is boiled. Not tried either of them.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2021)

-4 and feeling like -8 here. I also have my electric blanket on.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 573319


You a _"Secret Mod"_?


----------



## postman (10 Feb 2021)

I opened the door in my pyjamas today.I bet you lot didn't even know pyjamas had doors did you.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> @ColinJ
> Miners take note as students take time to see nudist (8)


Ha ha. It's.......................................................... _Numbnuts_! 

(Once I stopped imagining that it was from a Times/Guardian/Telegraph puzzle and in fact you had made it up for us, it was much easier.)


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha. It's.......................................................... _Numbnuts_!
> 
> (Once I stopped imagining that it was from a Times/Guardian/Telegraph puzzle and in fact you had made it up for us, it was much easier.)


Thought you said "a few minutes".


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Thought you said "a few minutes".


It was a few minutes from once I concentrated on it not being _A Serious Clue_. And I have been busy doing other vitally important lockdown stuff...***







*** Such as designing a logo for a business that doesn't yet exist, to be hosted on a domain that I don't yet own, and promoting puzzle games that I haven't yet finished!


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha. It's.......................................................... _Numbnuts_!
> 
> (Once I stopped imagining that it was from a Times/Guardian/Telegraph puzzle and in fact you had made it up for us, it was much easier.)



Well that was fun!


----------



## derrick (10 Feb 2021)

It's good to read a light hearted thread. Glad to here everyone's light hearted banter.


----------



## monkers (10 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It was a few minutes from once I concentrated on it not being _A Serious Clue_. And I have been busy doing other vitally important lockdown stuff...***
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say the degree of seriousness is directly proportional to the degree of numbness.

Which of course is a variation of the more familiar ...

The angle of dangle, is directly proportional to the heat of the meat, whereas the urge remains constant.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> The angle of dangle, is equal to the heat of the meat, whereas the urge remains constant.


I'm surprised that you are aware of such unsavoury matters...!  

I'm going to try to catch up on my sleep tonight. I'll try TV on at 00:30, bed 02:30, lights out 03:15, and see if I can actually get to sleep by 03:30. If I can and don't wake up until 11:00 that will be the longest night's sleep I have had for months. 

If that works, I'll try 30 minutes earlier next time.

Ideally, (until BST) I would be asleep by 01:30 and wake up about 09:00. I'd aim to bring it forward by an hour when BST comes in at the end of March.


----------



## monkers (11 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm surprised that you are aware of such unsavoury matters...!
> 
> I'm going to try to catch up on my sleep tonight. I'll try TV on at 00:30, bed 02:30, lights out 03:15, and see if I can actually get to sleep by 03:30. If I can and don't wake up until 11:00 that will be the longest night's sleep I have had for months.
> 
> ...



Too much time spent in engineering workshops and being constantly wound up by men I guess. At least I escaped the initiation rituals that other apprentices endured - they were pretty harsh I can tell you.

Your sleep routine sounds stressful.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I'd say the degree of seriousness is directly proportional to the degree of numbness.
> 
> Which of course is a variation of the more familiar ...
> 
> The angle of dangle, is directly proportional to the heat of the meat, whereas the urge remains constant.


You in that butchers freezer, again!


----------



## monkers (11 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You in that butchers freezer, again!



Just looking for Boris.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Just looking for Boris.


Should you find him, walk out and close the door.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Your sleep routine sounds stressful.


I had years of insomnia, i.e. trying to get to sleep and failing, so I gave up trying once I didn't have to fit in with 'normal' hours. I just do what I want to do and wait until I feel tired enough to sleep and that usually works. Getting worried about it is when it becomes stressful!

If I got up at 06:00, and went off on a very hilly 100 mile bike ride at 08:00, I would probably be able to get to sleep by midnight that night.

When I used to do my 2 week cycling holidays in Spain I quickly got into a routine... Up 07:30, breakfast 08:30, back to room 09:15, get ready, start ride at 10:00, back 14:00-16:00 depending on whether it was an 'easy' day or a 'hard' day. Shower, stroll to the supermarket, snack, snooze. Evening meal 19:00-20:00. Maybe spend an hour at the hotel bar, or just go back to room. Chat with pal to 22:00-23:00. Left him watching TV and headed off to bed. Read for a while but usually asleep within 15-30 minutes. At least 8 hours good sleep. I need regular hard exercise to settle into that kind of routine though.

Oops, I'm up to my usual tricks... it is TV time!


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2021)

The editors name, in blue, bottom left corner has to be made up. Hasn't it?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> The editors name, in blue, bottom left corner has to be made up. Hasn't it?
> View attachment 573338


If you Google the name you'll get plenty of results for various Yorkshire media outlets.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2021)

Well hello everyone.  Lancashire skies are clear and it's absolutely still. Haven't checked the temperature yet but looking out at people's roofs suggests it's very cold.

Still not feeling quite right but a bit more motivated than yesterday. When this brew is finished I'll doze before cracking on with housework. 🧹🧽

@Dave7 @dave r @Mo1959 how are things going?


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2021)

Chuffing Ada, its -11°C outside!


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well hello everyone.  Lancashire skies are clear and it's absolutely still. Haven't checked the temperature yet but looking out at people's roofs suggests it's very cold.
> 
> Still not feeling quite right but a bit more motivated than yesterday. When this brew is finished I'll doze before cracking on with housework. 🧹🧽
> 
> @Dave7 @dave r @Mo1959 how are things going?



Things seem to have settled into a bit of a routine at the moment, our two seater sofa has finally gone, we had trouble getting it out the house, had to take the arms off, take it out the back and up the entry. Physio is here this morning. And I've totally lost my interest in cycling.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well hello everyone.  Lancashire skies are clear and it's absolutely still. Haven't checked the temperature yet but looking out at people's roofs suggests it's very cold.
> 
> Still not feeling quite right but a bit more motivated than yesterday. When this brew is finished I'll doze before cracking on with housework. 🧹🧽
> 
> @Dave7 @dave r @Mo1959 how are things going?


Hi Paul.
Not sure really tbh. MrsDs bloods came back. No problem except too much iron.
The Doc has decided to go another route so has arranged more blood tests.
Meanwhile MrsD continues to get weaker ie can't open a window, can't lift things such as the bread maker and struggles up even the front step.
Can't stand long enough to shower so managed to get in the bath.......then could not get out......I had to physically haul her out.
Sorry if it sounds like a moan....I am trying to be honest.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Things seem to have settled into a bit of a routine at the moment, our two seater sofa has finally gone, we had trouble getting it out the house, had to take the arms off, take it out the back and up the entry. Physio is here this morning. And I've totally lost my interest in cycling.


Yep, you learn to prioritise don't you.
Hope things improve or at the least you adjust ok.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2021)

Morning. Lay as long as I could. If this is accurate it will be yet another pj day.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2021)

Ooh, the weather lady looks pleasant.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2021)

Morning all.
And today's report is...... 
A good nights sleep (apologies to the insomnithingies on here)
Up at 0630 to find I had pressed the wrong button and the c/heating hadn't come on. By the cringe its cold at minus 3° but I know others have it much worse.
I did a nice rump steak yesterday and made an elementary mistake.......I did the steak (perfect) but then fried the onions in the same pan without cleaning it.......result was black onions . 1st job this morning was to clean the frying pan.
Stay warm and safe peeps.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Ooh, the weather lady looks pleasant.


Its not the lovely Lucy is it ??


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Its not the lovely Lucy is it ??


Gillian Smart.

Noticing a big difference in the daylight now, especially being so clear. Just after 7am this morning.


----------



## Paulus (11 Feb 2021)

Good morning all fellow peeps.

-7 overnight, and another dusting of snow. 

I am full of anticipation for the upcoming day. 

I have three new jigsaw puzzles, so I will start one of those.

Stay safe everyone, 
Another day in paradise.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2021)

Gillian Smart, eh? She can forecast my high pressure area any time she fancies.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow peeps.
> 
> -7 overnight, and another dusting of snow.
> 
> ...


I’ve been giving myself screen eyes doing them on the ipad lately. It gets quite addictive. I like being able to pick the number of pieces so you can have a bit of a challenge with some then give the eyes a break with less pieces occasionally.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2021)

First rays of sun starting to hit Ben Chonzie now. Not sure I would like to be up there, although the views would be amazing with it being so clear.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2021)

Lovely view of the hills thwre Mo. Where are you exactly?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Lovely view of the hills thwre Mo. Where are you exactly?


Crieff.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Sounds a bit windy out there - either that, or the surf's up and its traffic on the way to the beach.
Half term next week and they're pleading with people not to travel. We'll see how that pans out!

Bit of shopping to pick up from the village this morning.

Watched 'Addams Family Values' yesterday. Twas a good larf (although I had seen it before). Wednesday Addams reminded me of Greta Thurnberg. 



classic33 said:


> You a _"Secret Mod"_?


I've been a 'secret' many things, but never a Mod.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2021)

Morning. -3 and feeling like -9. 


Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2021)

0° C here. 
Not seen any snow yet.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gillian Smart.
> 
> Noticing a big difference in the daylight now, especially being so clear. Just after 7am this morning.


Yes, same here. The days are definitely getting longer, it was still light well past 5.00pm yesterday.

Is that Crieff -18⁰C you?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, same here. The days are definitely getting longer, it was still light well past 5.00pm yesterday.
> 
> Is that Crieff -18⁰C you?


Yep. Nearest local weather station is saying the same. I won’t bother going out to see!


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Feb 2021)

Bright sunshine, clear blue sky, and -4c. A trip to M&S food hall, then, our daily walk, I think.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2021)

An hour's dozing seems to have done the trick. It is a beautiful morning and positively balmy at only -4⁰. -11⁰  Geez, what is that!!!

Lots of bird activity in the garden. Noticed yesterday there were 24 jackdaws in the roosting tree yesterday evening. This means 12 pairs as they mate for life. We've only had 4 pairs all winter so the others have returned. Handsome birds I enjoy seeing them. The male mallards on the canal have started following the females around and squabbling. One of our kingfishers has appeared, he's been around all winter but is more active. Seems to have set up home near the old settling pits which makes him easier to find rather than when he's living on the canal bank.

Spring is definitely on the way. Nature knows.

I shall finish my second coffee, morning weights, breakfast then housework.


----------



## gavroche (11 Feb 2021)

Salut les retraite(e)s! Heavy frost last night so must be cold out but the sun is out so it should clear my car windscreen before I use it to go to Llandudno to have my Covid vaccin at 10.54.
Going out to walk Molly now, take care every one.


----------



## Paulus (11 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve been giving myself screen eyes doing them on the ipad lately. It gets quite addictive. I like being able to pick the number of pieces so you can have a bit of a challenge with some then give the eyes a break with less pieces occasionally.


I noticed that with the last puzzle, If you leave it for a couple of hours, or overnight, suddenly you see half a dozen pieces straight away.


----------



## monkers (11 Feb 2021)

As an engineer, I wince everytime I hear the word 'suction' and see temperatures expressed as negative numbers.

So-called 'suction' is the pressure difference between two positive pressures.

Heat energy ceases to exist at absolute zero - that's expressed as 0K (Kelvin). Water freezes at 273.15K (Kelvin scale uses no degree symbol) and water boils at 373.15K assuming purity and standard atmospheric conditions. A temperature interval of 1K represents the same change in heat intensity as I deg C

It's not -11 deg C outside, it's +262.15K

Metals become super conductive at absolute zero.

Spookily, some materials levitate at absolute zero in the absence of an internal heat energy.

We humans have a terribly narrow temperature operating band. However, having said that ...


... by the cringe, it's cold this morning!!!

Yes the uber pedant has elevated its sorry carcass.

Good moaning all.


----------



## monkers (11 Feb 2021)

Watch this ...


View: https://youtu.be/xuEY2bm-W50


----------



## monkers (11 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sounds a bit windy out there - either that, or the surf's up and its traffic on the way to the beach.
> Half term next week and they're pleading with people not to travel. We'll see how that pans out!
> ...




History Boys today?


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2021)

Oh dear I am in trouble,Mrs P has told me to stop using four letter words infront of her.Words like,work,iron,dust and diet.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> History Boys today?


Don't think MrsD would like it.


----------



## monkers (11 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Don't think MrsD would like it.



How about this?


----------



## GM (11 Feb 2021)

Morning all...Back in bed with a mug of tea. A little tip for those with electric blankets, ditch the blanket and get yourself a dog, much better and saving on electricity! 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2021)

Just letting you all know,Postman is going out for his third walk this week.I have got to get this blob I call a body off this sofa,and it is a nice morning.So I am going to leave my postal district Leeds 6,go through Leeds 17 and go into Leeds 8.Where I am going to find a cafe and a treat.


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Back in bed with a mug of tea. A little tip for those with electric blankets, ditch the blanket and get yourself a dog, much better and saving on electricity!
> 
> Have a good day folks!


An extra tip.Make the dog a St Bernard he will have a bit of brandy with him,goes nice in tea .


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Feb 2021)

Morning all . Another day another mum fall. 🙁 This time needing a trip to hospital, everything is ok but the problem is she didn’t get home to 8.30 this morning which meant she missed her morning carers. Which as she now needs her stoma bag changing is rather important . Am trying to sort something out with the care company. 🙁🙁


----------



## pawl (11 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Things seem to have settled into a bit of a routine at the moment, our two seater sofa has finally gone, we had trouble getting it out the house, had to take the arms off, take it out the back and up the entry. Physio is here this morning. And I've totally lost my interest in cycling.




Sorry to here that.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Feb 2021)

Hang on h


monkers said:


> As an engineer, I wince everytime I hear the word 'suction' and see temperatures expressed as negative numbers.
> 
> So-called 'suction' is the pressure difference between two positive pressures.
> 
> ...


I don't want to be pedantic - but water freezes at 273.15K (at least it did in 1978-81 when I did a degree in chemistry)

although apparently my wife freezes at about 18 C - or so she says when the heating ain't on!!


----------



## pawl (11 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Watch this ...
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/xuEY2bm-W50







monkers said:


> As an engineer, I wince everytime I hear the word 'suction' and see temperatures expressed as negative numbers.
> 
> So-called 'suction' is the pressure difference between two positive pressures.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldwheels (11 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I hadn't heard of *peasemeal* before - it sounds worth trying.
> 
> When I get my pension next year I will start treating myself to things that I don't buy now because of the price.


I mix it 50/50 with medium oatmeal to make brose. It is not so expensive as you do not use much at a time.
I used to get it from a health food shop in Oban but since I have not been there for ages I am trying a shop in Stirling to get it mail order. It is very fine and powdery and I have a horror story about a terrier who got into the bag. Grandkids said they had never heard their mother swear like that before.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2021)

Most un-Devon like temperatures out there! 
Off for a stroll to the village next.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Isn't that what they use to make Pease Pudding?


Tried that once and did not like it.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2021)

We have glorious spring sunshine. See that word again, spring, ever the optimist. 

There is a problem though. Glorious spring sunshine tends to come through the gloriously dirty windows and shine on the dusty bits I hadn't noticed in the house.

😭


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2021)

Well, I managed to get to sleep an hour earlier than of late and I woke up an hour earlier too and feeling no more groggy than usual. I will try and claw back some more time tonight. 

I have never understood electric blankets. A single super-kingsized duvet (plus cover) is warm enough for me 8 months of the year. I have added a lightweight woolen blanket for the winter and feel positively toasty. In fact, before this cold snap I kept waking up sweating and having to fold the blanket back. 

Everything will be earlier today. I will still avoid going out on my bike though - it is a lovely day but it will be bitter out there. I will make do with my stroll to the station for a Metro and see if I can face some time on the turbo trainer this afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2021)

Just fitting the last part to my new bike.


----------



## monkers (11 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


>



Oh heck, which emoji to post? Now you've got me confused!!!


----------



## oldwheels (11 Feb 2021)

Another bright sunny day but a bitterly cold SE wind even tho' temp is now up to 1.4C. Gales forecast and so ferry problems. LOTI is going to try sailing to Tiree but no guarantee of landing so then back to Oban.In the old days they just came into Tobermory and laid alongside the pier until there was an improvement and had another go at it.
A furniture van from Shetland arrived late afternoon to a nearby house and started loading.They were still at it when I went to bed at about 10 o'clock. Probably heading for the early boat this morning and should be an interesting run to Aberdeen with the current snow conditions. Should be in Lerwick by about 7 o'clock tomorrow morning after probably a stormy passage. A bit of a shock to them I think from dry but cold Mull to snow covered and freezing cold Shetland.
I cycled there in June mostly and had my winter gear with me and used it for part of the time.
If I was 20 years younger I would move to Shetland I think as it still has a community which Mull has lost being now just a theme park run by outsiders.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have glorious spring sunshine. See that word again, spring, ever the optimist.
> 
> There is a problem though. Glorious spring sunshine tends to come through the gloriously dirty windows and shine on the dusty bits I hadn't noticed in the house.
> 
> 😭



I'm having the same problem, its bitter cold with bright sunshine, and I can see every mark and stain, I'd been thinking about how clean the house was up to now. In other news our Granddaughter is 8 today, no party this year, but there will be cake.


----------



## monkers (11 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Just letting you all know,Postman is going out for his third walk this week.I have got to get this blob I call a body off this sofa,and it is a nice morning.So I am going to leave my postal district Leeds 6,go through Leeds 17 and go into Leeds 8.Where I am going to find a cafe and a treat.



I used to jokingly say 'my body is a temple' only these days it more resembles a cathedral.


----------



## Blue (11 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have glorious spring sunshine. See that word again, spring, ever the optimist.
> 
> There is a problem though. Glorious spring sunshine tends to come through the gloriously dirty windows and shine on the dusty bits I hadn't noticed in the house.
> 
> 😭


Spring also brings gardening duties. We moved from an apartment to a bungalow(to better suit Mrs B's health issues) a few weeks ago so gardening duties are to resume after a 17 year break! Various bits of equipment are being ordered and are arriving every day. I'm hoping I'll enjoy the garden!


----------



## Blue (11 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I managed to get to sleep an hour earlier than of late and I woke up an hour earlier too and feeling no more groggy than usual. I will try and claw back some more time tonight.
> 
> I have never understood electric blankets. A single super-kingsized duvet (plus cover) is warm enough for me 8 months of the year. I have added a lightweight woolen blanket for the winter and feel positively toasty. In fact, before this cold snap I kept waking up sweating and having to fold the blanket back.
> 
> Everything will be earlier today. I will still avoid going out on my bike though - it is a lovely day but it will be bitter out there. I will make do with my stroll to the station for a Metro and see if I can face some time on the turbo trainer this afternoon.


I agree with you when it comes to bedding. What you do is similar to myself.


----------



## monkers (11 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hang on h
> 
> I don't want to be pedantic - but water freezes at 273.15K (at least it did in 1978-81 when I did a degree in chemistry)
> 
> although apparently my wife freezes at about 18 C - or so she says when the heating ain't on!!



h?

Pedantry is such a competitive sport, maybe that's why I love it. I have edited my post accordingly.


----------



## Paulus (11 Feb 2021)

Well, the dog has been walked and the temperature has reached a balmy -1c.
I have ordered a new laptop from Currys and an external hard drive. Our current laptop is quite old, the camera is kerput and the thing is so slow it takes over 5 minutes to shut down, and an age to boot up. 
MrsP is happy as she does a lot of her artwork online at the moment, along with Zoom pilates and so on. Nothing else to spend our money on she says.

Time to make another pot of tea


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Our current laptop is quite old, the camera is kerput and the thing is so slow it takes over 5 minutes to shut down, and an age to boot up.


What I love about my new(-ish) laptop is how quick it is to get running. I have it set to sleep when I close the lid and wake up again when I open it. It only takes a couple of seconds each time. 

Oh, and the battery lasts about 3 times as long as the one on my old laptop.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> If you Google the name you'll get plenty of results for various Yorkshire media outlets.


Bristol, Liverpool, Manchester, there's even a doctor with that name, in Bristol.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2021)

Blue said:


> Spring also brings gardening duties. We moved from an apartment to a bungalow(to better suit Mrs B's health issues) a few weeks ago so gardening duties are to resume after a 17 year break! Various bits of equipment are being ordered and are arriving every day. I'm hoping I'll enjoy the garden!


Damn you've reminded me I haven't finished my allotment plan or ordered any seed. Thanks. I must do it tonight.

I'm sure you'll enjoy gardening. All that fresh air and sun on your back.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2021)

Upstairs is finished. Coloured wash done and dried. Wet wash on now. Towels later. Downstairs next. It's so beautiful outside I may clean the windows later.

I'm on my break. Mrs P asked if I was being a domestic goddess. I muttered something about I'm ALWAYS a domestic goddess on Tuesday or Thursday. Women!!!!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Just letting you all know,Postman is going out for his third walk this week.I have got to get this blob I call a body off this sofa,and it is a nice morning.So I am going to leave my postal district Leeds 6,go through Leeds 17 and go into Leeds 8.Where I am going to find a cafe and a treat.


Is that Chapel Allerton way?


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I used to jokingly say 'my body is a temple' only these days it more resembles a cathedral.



Mine's getting to be more like the Taj Mahal in Westbourne...


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is that Chapel Allerton way?


No Chapel Allerton is turn right,and straight on.A very nice area with lots of cafes.Leeds 7.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I used to jokingly say 'my body is a temple' only these days it more resembles a cathedral.


Tintern abbey?


----------



## Paulus (11 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> What I love about my new(-ish) laptop is how quick it is to get running. I have it set to sleep when I close the lid and wake up again when I open it. It only takes a couple of seconds each time.
> 
> Oh, and the battery lasts about 3 times as long as the one on my old laptop.


That's another thing with my old laptop, the battery lasts about 15 minutes. I know you can get replacement ones, I have had 3 over the years so that shows how old the laptop is. With every update from windows it gets even slower.


----------



## monkers (11 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Tintern abbey?


 I was thinking more like Lincoln Cathedral, braced, ready to slide down hill fast, but clinging on somehow.


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> How about this?
> 
> View attachment 573358


Postman does not like this film at all.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Feb 2021)

When I open the Amazon app on my phone it always suggests the "Deal of the Day". This is usually a hideously overpriced electric toothbrush, reduced from being obscenely overpriced. A few days ago my gob was truly smacked at the ingenuity of the marketing bods at Gillette.
Still shaving with a regular razor? pah! We've seen the increase in blade count which seemed to top out at five blades per cartridge, now they have designed a heated razor, it's " like having your face swathed in a hot towel" or some such gumph. The razor is a cartridge style, but you plug the body into a charging station to charge up the internal battery which then heats up the blade cartridge. Reassuringly expensive replacement cartridges are of course available to order.
As my mouse pointer was hovering over the "Buy Now" button ( a real bargain at a special introductory price of £150, plus a regular supply of custom cartridges ) I had a thought. I wonder if running some hot water into the hand basin and immersing the head of my usual disposable razor would achieve the same effect and save me £150? I tried it during this mornings ablutions and can report that it does work. 😀😉


----------



## oldwheels (11 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Postman does not like this film at all.


Never knew there were films based on Pratchett's work.
I rather like his adult books [he also wrote a lot of children's books] as they are full of sly asides and comments on modern life.
He had been a press officer for the Atomic Energy Authority and said his fiction paled into insignificance compared to what happened in that organisation.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Tintern abbey?



Tis! It says so on that sign there... ( old brummie joke )


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> I was thinking more like Lincoln Cathedral, braced, ready to slide down hill fast, but clinging on somehow.



I have a photo somewhere of a much younger me running over the cobbles outside Lincoln Cathedral. It was taken by a professional sports photographer who was covering a race that I was competing in and is one of my favourites. Before the event I was under the impression that Lincolnshire is flat, I found it a tad lumpy, especially the approach to the Cathedral.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> That's another thing with my old laptop, the battery lasts about 15 minutes. I know you can get replacement ones, I have had 3 over the years so that shows how old the laptop is. With every update from windows it gets even slower.



I replaced the battery in my wife's laptop before we passed it on to our daughter. It was a 2014 MacBook Air. The replacement battery was about £60 and of excellent quality. The gradual improvement in battery chemistry over the years meant that the replacement had about 20% greater capacity than the original had when new. Having said that, my new laptop gives me well over 14 hours of use.


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Tintern abbey?


Very clever I like that.


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mine's getting to be more like the Taj Mahal in Westbourne...


Mine is like Kirstall Abbey a ruin.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> h?
> 
> Pedantry is such a competitive sport, maybe that's why I love it. I have edited my post accordingly.


Thank you


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2021)

So Postman is back from his walk.Today just happens to be my mates 93rd birthday.So I went walking on one of my old delivery routes.Street Lane Leeds 17,then on the way back I got on to the Highmoors the walk old Ernie did for many years,for in those days you stayed in a section of two,rotating weekly,so as I walked along High Moor Crescent I rang Ernie at his home near the coast and wished him happy birthday.He sounds great for a 93 year old and there are no worries about going in to a home.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Feb 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Another day another mum fall. 🙁 This time needing a trip to hospital, everything is ok but the problem is she didn’t get home to 8.30 this morning which meant she missed her morning carers. Which as she now needs her stoma bag changing is rather important . Am trying to sort something out with the care company. 🙁🙁



All sorted and am back home. I do have to say the care company are quite good .
Sat listening to talksport because I am just too tired to turn the the telly on . Think I need a nap. Fingers crossed for an uninterrupted nights sleep to night. 😀

Think I will put off the hoovering 😂😂😀😀


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Oh dear I am in trouble,Mrs P has told me to stop using four letter words infront of her.Words like,work,iron,dust and diet.



Yes, I think it may be something to do with Lockdown. Mrs @BoldonLad appears to have "Cabin Fever", she has the Dyson out and is disturbing the peace with it. In the brief periods, between vacuum noise, she is complaining that I am not bustling around "helping" her. My protestations that she is much more capable and thorough than I am, are not working.... I think I may have to actually DO something today


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have glorious spring sunshine. See that word again, spring, ever the optimist.
> 
> There is a problem though. Glorious spring sunshine tends to come through the gloriously *dirty windows and shine on the dusty bits I hadn't noticed in the house.*
> 
> 😭



Close the curtains/blinds ?


----------



## gavroche (11 Feb 2021)

After waiting since last October for the new shower sliding door to arrive, it is finally here , that is the whole shower surround as you can't just replace the door. 
The plumber should be installing it either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Feb 2021)




----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Just letting you all know,Postman is going out for his third walk this week.I have got to get this blob I call a body off this sofa,and it is a nice morning.So I am going to leave my postal district Leeds 6,go through Leeds 17 and go into Leeds 8.Where I am going to find a cafe and a treat.


Why not go through LS99.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> That's another thing with my old laptop, the battery lasts about 15 minutes. I know you can get replacement ones, I have had 3 over the years so that shows how old the laptop is. With every update from windows it gets even slower.


I discovered that a lot of laptop batteries die before their time because of frequent overcharging. My Lenovo has a 'battery conservation' feature which (when enabled) means it charges to a maximum of 60% of full capacity and then switches over to run from the charger. That level of charging does not put a lot of strain on the battery. I normally use it plugged in anyway and 60% is fine for occasional use away from the mains. If I were going to use the laptop for hours away from a mains socket then I would disable conservation mode and charge to 100% first.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2021)

I've been for a walk this afternoon, used the path behind the industrial estate to walk over to Keresley, then walked home to Holbrooks down Bennetts road, lovely bright and sunny afternoon but a bit fresh, and claggy under foot.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I discovered that a lot of laptop batteries die before their time because of frequent overcharging. My Lenovo has a 'battery conservation' feature which (when enabled) means it charges to a maximum of 60% of full capacity and then switches over to run from the charger. That level of charging does not put a lot of strain on the battery. I normally use it plugged in anyway and 60% is fine for occasional use away from the mains. If I were going to use the laptop for hours away from a mains socket then I would disable conservation mode and charge to 100% first.


Hmm - my wife's is an Lenovo - how is it enabled - via WIndows or in the BIOS???
thanks


----------



## monkers (11 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been for a walk this afternoon, used the path behind the industrial estate to walk over to Keresley, then walked home to Holbrooks down Bennetts road, lovely bright and sunny afternoon but a bit fresh, and claggy under foot.
> 
> View attachment 573405
> 
> ...



Thanks for this. I've made the bottom one my screensaver de jour.


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why not go through LS99.


I left Royal Mail on August 2006,so the old grey matter might be about rusty,but I am certain ls99 means it's a bulk post receiver and not Leeds 9 a delivery area,I can't remember everything.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2021)

Bummer! Absolute bummer!

I've been houseworking all day. Time to sit down, brew, crumpet and a bit of telly. Good plan.

Power cut!!!!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Feb 2021)

Went out for a ride after lunch

windier than I thought hence apparent temperature was even colder than expected- riding into the wind was a problem - cold air down in my lungs annoyed my asthma - so ride was cut short


----------



## numbnuts (11 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bummer! Absolute bummer!
> 
> I've been houseworking all day. Time to sit down, brew, crumpet and a bit of telly. Good plan.
> 
> Power cut!!!!!


 168 customers are affected,
estimated time of restoration 11/02/2021 18:00


----------



## monkers (11 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 168 customers are affected,
> estimated time of restoration 11/02/2021 18:00


Good digging! 😊


----------



## monkers (11 Feb 2021)

@ColinJ

Former police officer stands before north south divide initially, then Little England: shows entrepreneurship. (7,3)


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hmm - my wife's is an Lenovo - how is it enabled - via WIndows or in the BIOS???
> thanks


I have the battery charge display on the task bar. If I click that, THIS pops up...







The second arrow points to the conservation mode selector.

I found that the laptop often 'forgot' the setting and I often wouldn't notice until the battery had been charged back up to 100%. I then discovered that as long as I close the lid of the laptop with the power still connected, and make sure that the power is connected when I reopen the lid, it just carries on as before with conservation ON.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2021)

Just been out for a short walk.....just 15 minutes. Blinkin blumin eck its cold!!! On a positive note I felt good. I even managed to jog a bit. Only 2 x 10 yards then maybe 50 yards. Apart from my legs wanting to give way it was good 🙂


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 168 customers are affected,
> estimated time of restoration 11/02/2021 18:00





monkers said:


> Good digging! 😊



It certainly is! Local FB group is alive with info. Thank God for 4G and a fully charged battery. Fire lit.

Discovered we are a Priority Customer for electricity from ENWL. Only found out when text messages started pouring in to assure us everything is OK.. Here's a short extract for those who don't know about electricity:

"We are aware some properties in your area are without power. *This means the lights and plugs will not be working*...." 😳

No sh1t Sherlock


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> @ColinJ
> 
> Former police officer stands before north south divide initially, then Little England: shows entrepreneurship. (7,3)


I'll give that a minute or two now but if I can't crack it, I'll put it off until late this evening. Somehow, things keep cropping up that are keeping me from getting on with my scheme to dominate the global puzzle games industry***!

For example... Bubble pal just rang to ask if I have fixed her camera yet. I gave her my old Olympus digital camera a few years ago and the lens has started jamming when going in or out. I'm hoping that it is just some dirt that has got down the side of it. It is quite a nice camera, but a bit too big to carry on bike rides so I bought a Canon which is about 40% of the size. Of course, even that doesn't get carried often because my phone's camera is good enough for most of the pictures that I want to take.



*** Ok, more realistically - finish at least one game, publish it, and get a few thousand people to play regularly! That should give me a small income to top up my coming pension. It would be nice to earn enough to keep my bike fleet in good order and be able to take a few cycling holidays in the UK every year.


----------



## monkers (11 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It certainly is! Local FB group is alive with info. Thank God for 4G and a fully charged battery. Fire lit.
> 
> Discovered we are a Priority Customer for electricity from ENWL. Only found out when text messages started pouring in to assure us everything is OK.. Here's a short extract for those who don't know about electricity:
> 
> ...



Nice to know that even they don't know a plug from a socket.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I discovered that a lot of laptop batteries die before their time because of frequent overcharging. My Lenovo has a 'battery conservation' feature which (when enabled) means it charges to a maximum of 60% of full capacity and then switches over to run from the charger. That level of charging does not put a lot of strain on the battery. I normally use it plugged in anyway and 60% is fine for occasional use away from the mains. If I were going to use the laptop for hours away from a mains socket then I would disable conservation mode and charge to 100% first.


My MacBook has a similar “ smart battery” feature which charges the battery up to 80% and then pauses. This can be switched off, and it’s quite “ smart” in that it adapts to your usage patterns.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> My MacBook has a similar “ smart battery” feature which charges the battery up to 80% and then pauses. This can be switched off, and it’s quite “ smart” in that it adapts to your usage patterns.


I do think that 60% is a very, er, _conservative_ conservation level! 80% makes more sense to me, but there isn't an option to choose the percentage on the Lenovo. I'll have a quick poke around in the Windows Registry to see if I can spot it there. Occasionally, I have found things that I can tweak even if it is not supposed to be possible!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2021)

So what did people do before there was electricity?


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So what did people do before there was electricity?



Went to bed when it got dark?

Seriously, and, showing my age now, but, my great-grandfather was still alive when I was a child, and, his house had no electricity (gas lights, coal fire with a cooking range). I cannot remember exactly when that would have been, but, about 1953-55, when I would have been 6-8 years old. 

I am not sure how old my great-grandfather must have been, at that time, but, certainly 90+. He was (understandably, perhaps) a cantankerous old so and so, my abiding memory of him, is, him sitting in his rocking chair, in front of the fire, smoking his pipe, drinking a bottle of stout, and spitting in the fire.


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> I left Royal Mail on August 2006,so the old grey matter might be about rusty,but I am certain ls99 means it's a bulk post receiver and not Leeds 9 a delivery area,I can't remember everything.



One ls99 holder was Greenflag the car thing.


----------



## gavroche (11 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So what did people do before there was electricity?


I remember those days. My grandmother lived on a farm and didn't have electricity till the late 50s.
Woodburner for hot water and cooking and oil lamps for lighting.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2021)

Lambs liver, onions and chips for dinner.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> I remember those days. My grandmother lived on a farm and didn't have electricity till the late 50s.
> Woodburner for hot water and cooking and oil lamps for lighting.


Yea ok but how did she get Facebook without it ?


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Lambs liver, onions and chips for dinner.



Thursdays are my "turn" to cook (Mrs @BoldonLad, does not like cooking, so, we normally divide it up, Mon-Wed is Mrs @BoldonLad, Thu-Sat is me, and Sunday, is a joint effort). Today, I did a new meal, out of the Recipe Book, Turkish Lamb, wasn't difficult, and tasted good, Mrs @BoldonLad even said it was good).

Pre-Covid we reduced the cooking by eating out a couple of times per week, not possible now of course.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Feb 2021)

You think a power cut is extreme???

my ex mother-in-law grew up in Austria in a very remote area - on the farm land bit not the mountains

when she was growing up in the 1950s they still had to walk over a mile to get water from a lake
electricity arrived in the area a long time after she arrived in the UK as an economic migrant around 1957
a pump was finally installed in the mid 60s which ended the walk to get water for the girls every morning

she frequently recalled waiting for spring when she would be allowed to stop wearing boot due to dryer weather - they would not wear shoes of any kind again until the next winter


as an aside - she also recalled being a young girl and having to abandon the house VERY quickly many time during the war - due to 'soldiers' being spotted in the area - whether German or Russian was not relevant - and soldiers were BAD
they had a well rehersed routine of grabbing essentials and heading for a cave in nearby hill which was prepared beforehand - they sometimes stayed there for days - old boys and any other men available would go back to the house during the night to see if it was safe - or even still there

It was weird watching was films with her because the 'bad guys' would include her brother and father


Anyway - less rambling


----------



## The Rover (11 Feb 2021)

Evening.

New bike day... again.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Nice to know that even they don't know a plug from a socket.


You've to bear in mind that some of those affected will be going round changing fuses, then all of a sudden "they" get things working.


----------



## Paulus (11 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> I remember those days. My grandmother lived on a farm and didn't have electricity till the late 50s.
> Woodburner for hot water and cooking and oil lamps for lighting.


I had a great Aunt who in 1970 was the last person in Finchley, North London who didn't have electricity. She had one cold tap and a kitchen range from the turn of the 20th century. Her lighting was by oil lamps.
My Dad, her nephew got in touch with the then MP, a certain Mrs Thatcher who arranged for her to be moved.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2021)

Watched 'AI - Artificial Intelligence' this afternoon. Interesting film. Basically a futuristic take on Pinocchio.
Worth a watch.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> I had a great Aunt who in 1970 was the last person in Finchley, North London who didn't have electricity. She had one cold tap and a kitchen range from the turn of the 20th century. Her lighting was by oil lamps.
> My Dad, her nephew got in touch with the then MP, a certain Mrs Thatcher who arranged for her to be moved.


But her milk was stolen on the way out????




(common thing round here is to refer to her as 'Thatcher the Milk Snatcher' - she ain't popular)


----------



## 12boy (11 Feb 2021)

It has gone from -22C to -20C. Went for my drive in 2nd Covid shot at 10 at my clinic and there was a 2 block line but eventually a parking spot became available and I read Harry Bosch short stories for half an hour. Got the shot, was allowed in the building for micturation and left after the obligatory 15 minute wait, which was to see if a bad reaction might occur. The poor folks administrating the shot program were continually outside in the cold and yet they were very nice. I was impressed. I was a little concerned there wouldn't be enough vaccine available when the time came for my second shot, so it was good to get this off my plate.
As far as Terry Pratchett goes, I love his stories, and 2 of my favorites were Going Postal and Making Money.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2021)

Back in the 21st century now. A good thing.
No central heating. A bad thing.

So 3.5 hours without power. OK stuff happens. Candles lit. Fire burning. Mrs P crocheting wearing a head torch! 😄 Power restored but the gas fired central heating does not fire up. I'm not good with this type of thing. We have a combi boiler. All the right lights are on. Use hot water and the boiler fires up.......ergo the boiler is OK - how's that for a process of elimination? You should be proud of me!!!! Check thermostat. Yes, it's calling for heat. Perhaps the wireless thermostat has become disconnected? Goes through set up process and bingo central heating comes on.  *BUT the display is flashing a number (43) and error code alternately  * The error code is not in the list of error codes in the Instruction Manual. 

While I'm trying to solve this ENWL (Electricity North West Ltd) phone me because I'm Priority Customer.
"Is everything OK Sir?" 
"No"
"Oh how can I help?"
"The CH was good till the power went off and now it isn't very good. I expect you to sort it out." This was their fault for calling up to ask if we were OK. 

The nice lady basically explained ENWL is an *electricity *company and doesn't do gas! 
"But I'm a Priority Customer!"
"Sorry sir we still don't do gas!" This went on. I didn't get cross (not sure how) but the lady said she would raise a complaint.

Finished phone call. Back to kitchen. Boiler working perfectly.  Display has stopped flashing and now shows a steady 67 and no error code, when previously it showed flashing 43. I suspect +/- 67 is the working temperature and down at 43 the boiler shows an error.

Mrs P thinks I fixed it. Beaucoup kudos. Not a word guys, not a word.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2021)

The Rover said:


> Evening.
> 
> New bike day... again.
> View attachment 573441


I think you should take it back. Have you spotted the problem? The valves aren't lined up with the same letters in Continental. Poor from Ian that!! 😄

Personally when I'm running Contis I like the valve lined up with the C.

Great looking bike Stu. Have loads of fun.


----------



## GM (11 Feb 2021)

Very similar to Boldonlad. We used to go to our Grandparents cottage, travel up from the East end to Broxbourne every Sunday afternoon up until I was about 10 years old. They never had electricity, but had gas lamps. One thing I do remember quite vividly is they had a painting on the wall of The Boyhood of Raleigh, I was fascinated by this painting I just stared at it for ages. Another thing I remember is the lead-acid battery radio, great big old thing probably worth a lot now. Ironically Broxbourne is one of my cycling routes now.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Back in the 21st century now. A good thing.
> No central heating. A bad thing.
> 
> So 3.5 hours without power. OK stuff happens. Candles lit. Fire burning. Mrs P crocheting wearing a head torch! 😄 Power restored but the gas fired central heating does not fire up. I'm not good with this type of thing. We have a combi boiler. All the right lights are on. Use hot water and the boiler fires up.......ergo the boiler is OK - how's that for a process of elimination? You should be proud of me!!!! Check thermostat. Yes, it's calling for heat. Perhaps the wireless thermostat has become disconnected? Goes through set up process and bingo central heating comes on.  *BUT the display is flashing a number (43) and error code alternately  * The error code is not in the list of error codes in the Instruction Manual.
> ...


Valient boiler?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> Very similar to Boldonlad. We used to go to our Grandparents cottage, travel up from the East end to Broxbourne every Sunday afternoon up until I was about 10 years old. They never had electricity, but had gas lamps. One thing I do remember quite vividly is they had a painting on the wall of *The Boyhood of Raleigh,* I was fascinated by this painting I just stared at it for ages. Another thing I remember is the lead-acid battery radio, great big old thing probably worth a lot now. Ironically Broxbourne is one of my cycling routes now.


What bike did he have with him???

don't worry - I'll get my own coat


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Valient boiler?


Worcester Bosch.


----------



## The Rover (11 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I think you should take it back. Have you spotted the problem? The valves aren't lined up with the same letters in Continental. Poor from Ian that!! 😄
> 
> Personally when I'm running Contis I like the valve lined up with the C.
> 
> Great looking bike Stu. Have loads of fun.



Thanks Paul, they’d left off a dust cap as well to see if I noticed!

I seem to have become the bike marketers dream, a winter bike, summer bike, gravel bike and a mountain bike.... and Carole’s got an adventure bike!


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> But her milk was stolen on the way out????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's oft referred to as such here in middle England as well. 

Its a little unfair. She did away with it for older kids (8 and above if memory serves), but it was a labour government later in the 70's that happily did away with it for the 7's and below, but some people develop selective amnesia over that. I guess "Shirley Williams" is difficult to rhyme with "snatcher". 

As for me, I never really cared - im lactose intolerant, so couldn't drink it anyway!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2021)

Not sure how I missed The Pembrokeshire Murders when it was on originally, but just watched it all on catch up. Enjoyed it.

Baltic again here tonight. Roll on Sunday when it is finally to turn milder.


----------



## Drago (11 Feb 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure how I missed The Pembrokeshire Murders when it was on originally, but just watched it all on catch up. Enjoyed it.
> 
> Baltic again here tonight. Roll on Sunday when it is finally to turn milder.


Minus two, at present.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Sithi


----------



## GM (11 Feb 2021)

Just watched The Dig, very enjoyable and easy going. 

Nite nite!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2021)

For those of you who like gritty US cop dramas but somehow have never watched _The Shield_, do so ASAP! All 7 seasons are available on _All4_. The thing that makes it stand out, is that the '_hero_' cops are actually on the take, while still risking their lives to catch the '_bad guys_' - the ones that they don't have dodgy deals with... I am currently watching it for the second time. I'm 2/3 of the way through season 5.

Slightly dated now, but still entertaining - _Hill Street Blues_. Also on _All4._

I also recommend '_Better Call Saul_', but remember to watch '_Breaking Bad_' first... (_Netflix_).


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> For those of you who like gritty US cop dramas but somehow have never watched _The Shield_, do so ASAP! All 7 seasons are available on _All4_. The thing that makes it stand out, is that the '_hero_' cops are actually on the take, while still risking their lives to catch the '_bad guys_' - the ones that they don't have dodgy deals with... I am currently watching it for the second time. I'm 2/3 of the way through season 5.
> 
> Slightly dated now, but still entertaining - _Hill Street Blues_. Also on _All4._
> 
> I also recommend '_Better Call Saul_', but remember to watch '_Breaking Bad_' first... (_Netflix_).



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmg86CRBBtw


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Jmg86CRBBtw



*Jeremy Hunt should have watched that before setting off jogging! *


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Jeremy Hunt should have watched that before setting off jogging! *


If he'd remembered not to put his arms out to break his fall, he'd have done better.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> If he'd remembered not to put his arms out to break his fall, he'd have done better.


My stepson-in-law did a similar thing on Christmas Day!


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My stepson-in-law did a similar thing on Christmas Day!


How much damage did he do?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

I crashed heavily on black ice last winter. What saved me was it happening too fast for me to react so I just bounced and slid! Hardly a mark on me or the bike...


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I crashed heavily on black ice last winter. What saved me was it happening too fast for me to react so I just bounced and slid! Hardly a mark on me or the bike...


That's good news about the bike.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> How much damage did he do?


He looked down at the ground and saw somebody else's arm there. Well, it couldn't possibly be _his _because of the funny angle that it was at...  Unfortunately, it _WAS _his! He'd snapped his humerus. There was a 1 cm gap between the 2 ends. The hospital didn't have a lot of staff available so someone suggested that he should go home and come back in a few days time if it still hurt! He politely refused to leave... He stopped in overnight and they dealt with him on Boxing Day.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

Anyway... It's _The Shield_ time!


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> He looked down at the ground and saw somebody else's arm there. Well, it couldn't possibly be _his _because of the funny angle that it was at...  Unfortunately, it _WAS _his! He'd snapped his humerus. There was a 1 cm gap between the 2 ends. The hospital didn't have a lot of staff available so someone suggested that he should go home and come back in a few days time if it still hurt! He politely refused to leave... He stopped in overnight and they dealt with him on Boxing Day.


Not local is he.

Hope he's on the mend, with as little discomfort as possible.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not local is he.
> 
> Hope he's on the mend, with as little discomfort as possible.


Midlands.

He was in an awful lot of pain for the first couple of weeks. He had to get out of the car on the way home from the hospital because the movement and vibration were agonising. He walked the last few streets!

The bone ends are knitting together nicely AFAIK, though I'm not sure if there have been more x-rays to confirm that. I'll check in my next Zoom call after the weekend.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Midlands.
> 
> He was in an awful lot of pain for the first couple of weeks. He had to get out of the car on the way home from the hospital because the movement and vibration were agonising. He walked the last few streets!
> 
> The bone ends are knitting together nicely AFAIK, though I'm not sure if there have been more x-rays to confirm that. I'll check in my next Zoom call after the weekend.


There should have been more taken since. If it weren't going back right, they'd have to seperate them again.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2021)




----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2021)

I have risen!

Still chuffing freezing out there. 

Its friday, which is click and collect shopping day. Methinks itll be heater on full and heated seats and heated steering wheel today.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2021)

Morning. A balmy minus 7 compared to yesterday. I desperately need some fresh air and a leg stretch so might attempt a careful walk just on the pavements close to home.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So what did people do before there was electricity?


There is a reason they used to end up with 10 kids .


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> For those of you who like gritty US cop dramas but somehow have never watched _The Shield_, do so ASAP! All 7 seasons are available on _All4_. The thing that makes it stand out, is that the '_hero_' cops are actually on the take, while still risking their lives to catch the '_bad guys_' - the ones that they don't have dodgy deals with... I am currently watching it for the second time. I'm 2/3 of the way through season 5.
> 
> Slightly dated now, but still entertaining - _Hill Street Blues_. Also on _All4._
> 
> I also recommend '_Better Call Saul_', but remember to watch '_Breaking Bad_' first... (_Netflix_).


Used to love Hill Street Blues.
Never heard of A114.......what channel is that on ??


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2021)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. A balmy minus 7 compared to yesterday. I desperately need some fresh air and a leg stretch so might attempt a careful walk just on the pavements close to home.


Careful Mo........you can slip on your path just easily as a mile from home.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

Morning all.
Its -2° here and (I believe) cloudy, though its too dark to tell.
Got my Tassimo coffee machine working again which makes the world so much better.
1st job is to go to the Docs to pick up new bloods forms for MrsD.
Poor girl was up half the night......walking around and massaging her legs, trying to get some feeling into them.
Might be me but this has been a very long winter


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Careful Mo........you can slip on your path just easily as a mile from home.


Just walked up to the top of the town and back. Not sure about fresh air though with workies vans and people starting up their cars to defrost. Could smell the exhaust fumes. Not sure what was wrong with one guy’s big posh Jaguar. He was sitting in it for ages wiggling the steering wheel and the car was making a horrific noise. Power steering maybe goosed? Who knows, but it didn’t sound like he would be moving. 

The sky is looking a bit heavy again. Wouldn't say too much for another shower of snow.


----------



## monkers (12 Feb 2021)

Good moaning Drago. Good morning everybody else. 

My eyes are bleary, my tinnitus is singing loudly, I've got toothache, and my left arm feels like it's hanging by a thread. But enough self-pity from me, hey, I'm still alive, and many have it worse.

I've read some bits of the thread that I missed, and I'm saddened by other people's recent experiences.

There's a couple of Daves on here deserve big hugs. I always feel frustrated under these circumstances and inadequate. I want to do more, I wish I could, but I'm too insignificant a cog to make any real difference. 

To anyone feeling down today, have a hug, feel the love. 

We try to minimise our energy consumption in this household, but bones were feeling a bit chilled last night, so we turned the heat up a little last night, just a bit mind, and we feel a little better for it.

I was keeping a car on the road so that I could get to Mum at any time in case of emergency. It's just an old 1 litre petrol Corsa, but it's very frugal. Last night I decided that soon I must now bid it farewell to fund N+1; It'll be another road bike, but something for the colder and wetter weather, with eyelets for mudguards and panniers. 

I'm not anti car by the way, so not imposing that view. I'm more against the system that more or less imposes car dependency on many people, but I guess that's for a different thread.

The Met Office report that its 275K out there today. I'll take their word for it and stay out of the cold until at least my shoulder feels better. I might try and use the turbo today though until it aches too much to carry on.

Have the best day you can folks. xx


----------



## monkers (12 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just walked up to the top of the town and back. Not sure about fresh air though with workies vans and people starting up their cars to defrost. Could smell the exhaust fumes. Not sure what was wrong with one guy’s big posh Jaguar. He was sitting in it for ages wiggling the steering wheel and the car was making a horrific noise. Power steering maybe goosed? Who knows, but it didn’t sound like he would be moving.
> 
> The sky is looking a bit heavy again. Wouldn't say too much for another shower of snow.



If it sounds like squealing belts, there's the possibility that it's frozen, but he might be thinking that his PAS belt is slipping. I've know this to be the case before. Slipping belts can also produce an obnoxious smell, perhaps you were smelling that too?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2021)

Morning. A lovely-2 heee but feeling like -8. Mr WD has his covid19 jab today so we will kill 2 birds with 1 stone and do the shopping at the same time.

No frost here so woohoo.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2021)

Must be cuppa time. I have a favourite mug I use but it isn’t very big so hoping these arrive this morning. 500ml capacity so a bigger cuppa 

Forgot the pic.


----------



## monkers (12 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be cuppa time. I have a favourite mug I use but it isn’t very big so hoping these arrive this morning. 500ml capacity so a bigger cuppa
> 
> Forgot the pic.
> 
> View attachment 573508



They look a nice shape. For me a cup is a bit more than a mere drinking vessel. On a cold day there's a certain pleasure to be had from a warm tactile object that fits and fill the hands 'just so'.


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Feb 2021)

Here’s mine 500ml . Warm mug first, then 2 teabags brew for 3 minutes.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Last night I decided that soon I must now bid it farewell to fund N+1; It'll be another road bike, but something for the colder and wetter weather, with eyelets for mudguards and panniers.


Could do worse than the aluminium Ribble endurance bike. You can choose some of the components and let them fit the mudguards. A long waiting time just now though I think.


----------



## GM (12 Feb 2021)

Morning all...Before Christmas I ordered some football socks from Sportsdirect and got a free big mug thrown in with the order. Haven't measured what it holds, but I reckon it's must be nearly a pint. BTW I don't play football, I just wanted big socks!

Just had our Asda delivery turn up, must get up and unpack.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My stepson-in-law did a similar thing on Christmas Day!


Stepson-in-law ?. trying to work relationship out ,give up feel headache coming on


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2021)

Susan Calman’s Grand Day Out at 8 is the Highlands of Scotland tonight, then I will watch Death in Paradise. That will fill the evening in nicely.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Stepson-in-law ?. trying to work relationship out ,give up feel headache coming on


Married to step daughter?


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Yay.....it's Fish Friday! 
Taking doggie to the beach first then off to Barny to fill the car up. Picking up F&C from the Pilton Fryer on the way back.
Will try to find a decent film to settle in with for the afternoon.


----------



## monkers (12 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Could do worse than the aluminium Ribble endurance bike. You can choose some of the components and let them fit the mudguards. A long waiting time just now though I think.



Thanks Mo.

At the moment I'm interested in the Kinesis R2, though I'm aware that they had a couple of frame fracture problems with the R1, so I have a watchful eye on that.

I bought a Trek Domane at one time. I was suckered by its looks - it was gorgeous - but I didn't like the ride, it went back the next day and swapped for the bike I have now. The Domane is a bike loved by so many, so the problem is obviously me. It features that iso speed arrangement that is designed to reduce NVH, but it felt too detached from the road to me. The Cube I had before that was a little too rattly on our local roads, but I preferred that to the artificial feel of the Domane. I'm not sure I have the eloquence to explain it, just that sensation of detachment felt unsettling somehow.

I have a Trek Emonda now, a much different kettle of fish altogether to the Domane.

I like the look of a couple from the Tifosi range too -despite the Italian sounding name, they are at least notionally a British brand. I'd quite like to get to ride one though before making a decision - but that's not easy to arrange.

They are currently available too. Ultimately I will choose from what's available rather than wait months for something, only for it to be keep being put back or never arrive.


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Could do worse than the aluminium Ribble endurance bike. You can choose some of the components and let them fit the mudguards. A long waiting time just now though I think.


Or the Ribble aluminium CGR for more tyre clearance . Just seen monkers latest post , you have a long list already.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just walked up to the top of the town and back. Not sure about fresh air though with workies vans and people starting up their cars to defrost. Could smell the exhaust fumes. Not sure what was wrong with one guy’s big posh Jaguar. He was sitting in it for ages wiggling the steering wheel and the car was making a horrific noise. Power steering maybe goosed? Who knows, but it didn’t sound like he would be moving.
> 
> The sky is looking a bit heavy again. Wouldn't say too much for another shower of snow.


I was in the old Glasgow Western once for nearly a month. When I got out even the exhaust fumes in Sauchiehall St had a lovely smell.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Stepson-in-law ?. trying to work relationship out ,give up feel headache coming on



I have given up with. the complications of relations as per broken/new relationships. I just refer to then as simple, son, daughter, son-in-law, daughter-in-law etc, makes life much easier, and less typing


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Before Christmas I ordered some football socks from Sportsdirect and got a free big mug thrown in with the order. Haven't measured what it holds, but I reckon it's must be nearly a pint. BTW I don't play football, I just wanted big socks!
> 
> Just had our Asda delivery turn up, must get up and unpack.
> 
> Have a good day folks!


Safety Warning about the mug . I had one a few years back, Don’t put it in the microwave the mug gets extremely hot while the drink is still lukewarm.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Feb 2021)

Bore da pawb. 

2° with a ESE wind and feels like -5°. 

I’ll have to go out today as I’ve an appointment this afternoon for my Covid vaccination. They are now starting to vaccinate the 65 year olds and over here.


----------



## monkers (12 Feb 2021)

@GM

Dirty boy! I was talking about drinking cups, not the other cups that Mo mentioned the other day. Really. hmmmf.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2021)

A bit overcast but still dry. The wind however is one of these lazy winds. It just goes straight through rather than round. Temp is 2.2C but the wind chill makes it feel much less. 
LOTI gave up on her attempt to get to Tiree yesterday and turned back as berthing would be too dangerous. Gales forecast for the next few days so we are probably marooned as well. Might give those coming here to live during lockdown second thoughts.
B12 jag which was postponed because of the covid jag being done today. Highlight of the week.


----------



## monkers (12 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Or the Ribble aluminium CGR for more tyre clearance . Just seen monkers latest post , you have a long list already.



Thanks.
I'm a bit of a funny old stick, and a product of my past. In my teens I rode tubs and sprints, so not a bigger tyre fan. I even replace the 25s on my Emonda with 23s. Clincher 25s are a big winter tyre to me. 

I won't be going down the tubeless route either after the experiences that Danni had with them. They were a menace and we've got rid.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 573509
> 
> Here’s mine 500ml . Warm mug first, then 2 teabags brew for 3 minutes.


You like it weak then


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Feb 2021)

Another cold crisp day. We had another couple of centimetres of snow, overnight.

I think we will be doing another walk today, in which case, that will be 20 miles for the week.

First, I have to tear myself away from the computer, I came across some old (2014) video of our cycling exploits in France. Happy memories, we would normally be in our Motorhome, well on our way to Spain, or, even in Spain at this time of year, instead, it is stood on the drive, covered in snow, thanks to Covid.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2021)

I’m the same Monica Don’t think I will buy another bike .All of mine have cables that don’t disappear into the tubing and I don’t want discs as for tubeless sound a load of hassle
Giant aluminium carbon forks 2003 Campag 9 speed
Riibble Reynolds Campag 9 speed 653 I think can’t remember what year but carbon forks not an option

Dry weather bike Planet X carbon 11 speed Ultegra Bought 2015


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Feb 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
We went for a short walk yesterday afternoon and the wind was bitter! Having typed that the opening lines of one of my favourite songs popped into my head - " The bitter winds are coming in and I'm already missing the Summer, Stockholms cold but I've been told I was born to endure this kind of weather " Mo could replace "Stockholm" with "Crieff is" and it would still scan 

Had a call from our daughter earlier, she has to visit a school close to us to collect some "lateral flow" Covid tests as she has been offered a job there. We'll walk down and meet up in the park nearby.😍😍 
One week since my Covid jab, next one is scheduled for 23rd April which seems a long way away at the moment, and unfortunately the latest research indicates that it might not work for me anyway 

Anyway, onwards and upwards, I've been experimenting with porridge variations and have stumbled upon the perfect combination. We don't drink milk, it plays havoc with Mrs Tenkays digestive system, so we use a variety of the different "plant milks" Oat, Soy, Coconut etc. Mrs Tenkay bought a carton of Vanilla flavoured Soy milk so I made porridge using it yesterday, I did my usual slicing half a banana into it before putting in the microwave. It tasted sensational. That will be my staple for the foreseeable future.

Have a peaceful day folks, stay warm.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Feb 2021)

Good morning. Weird weather. Blue/grey skies and a biting cold wind. Temperature is -1⁰C but no sign of frost as the air is very dry.

Now no panic stations here but I've been called for The Test. I'm part of the C-19 programme and yesterday reported a griping discomfort in the pelvic area. Email at 8.00am offering a test. Booked at 09.15 and got an appointment 5 miles away for 10.30. That is what I call rapid.

I feel absolutely fine apart from the griping.

Catch you all later


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Thanks.
> I'm a bit of a funny old stick, and a product of my past. In my teens I rode tubs and sprints, so not a bigger tyre fan. I even replace the 25s on my Emonda with 23s. Clincher 25s are a big winter tyre to me.
> 
> I won't be going down the tubeless route either after the experiences that Danni had with them. They were a menace and we've got rid.


19 mm with latex tubes in the summer 23 mm in the winter . Limited to 23 mm and full mudguards because that was the Clearance limit for the frame. As I get older I can see the benefits of a bit more comfort. I’m with you on tubeless , to much of a faff override the benefits for me.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be cuppa time. I have a favourite mug I use but it isn’t very big so hoping these arrive this morning. 500ml capacity so a bigger cuppa
> 
> Forgot the pic.
> 
> View attachment 573508









These are the two mugs I have to use when outside Mrs p bans me from taking the best mugs out side


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Safety Warning about the mug . I had one a few years back, Don’t put it in the microwave the mug gets extremely hot while the drink is still lukewarm.


We have a couple of bowls that do that if making porridge. It's strange as we got four identical looking bowls from M+S, and only two of them do this🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2021)

New mugs arrived so had to have a cuppa. Definitely holds a lot more but they are heavy. No way I could lift one with my right hand at the moment. I now need to visit the cludgie after drinking so much!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2021)




----------



## GM (12 Feb 2021)

That's the new word of the day for me, had to google it...

*Cludgie - Urban Dictionary*
www.urbandictionary.com › define › term=Cludgie

Back. Loading... Top _definition_. _Cludgie_ · Scots noun for the English word 'toilet'. "Where's yir _cludgie_, I'm in dire need o a steamer!" by Steb December 30, 2005.


----------



## monkers (12 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I’m the same Monica Don’t think I will buy another bike .All of mine have cables that don’t disappear into the tubing and I don’t want discs as for tubeless sound a load of hassle
> Giant aluminium carbon forks 2003 Campag 9 speed
> Riibble Reynolds Campag 9 speed 653 I think can’t remember what year but carbon forks not an option
> 
> Dry weather bike Planet X carbon 11 speed Ultegra Bought 2015



Thanks. 
Both brake types have advantages and disadvantages. The concept of the disc brake is a valid solution to a limitation of the rim brake, but the market is guilty of mis selling. Manufacturers benefit if they can justify selling a higher priced machine. The cycling media appears to be complicit with the fraud. I watch GCN and the others on Youtube. They claim to be doing science, but the experiments are heavily flawed and show bias. Chris Froome has spoken out in the last week. His new team have given him a disc brake bike and he has real reservations.

Tubeless is a hassle we don't need. Danni bought a new bike. It came with heavy kevlar belted tubeless tyres. I swapped my heavier OE clinchers for lightweight 23s criticized in some tests for having no puncture protection. I also swapped the tubes for 50g Conti Supersonics. Danni had no end of trouble with getting punctures, having to scrap expensive tyres, taking longer to make repairs, and fed up with being sprayed with sealant. On the other hand, I've not had a single incident with this bike. When I was young and did thousands of miles on tubs, I only remember getting one puncture. 

I don't happen to think that in frame cables are so bad. At least you will likely be at home when they need attention rather than a failure at the side of the road.

I had a Cube Axial for a short time. I bought it new. It made unpleasant noises, so I took it to the LBS to look at. They told me, 'cable slap, lots of bikes do that' and to 'get used to it'. Other times they pronounced it 'fixed'. It wasn't of course. I found the headset incorrectly set up so that correct adjustment was not achievable. I fixed that, but there was buzz through the frame from the cables.

I have the advantage of being an engineer, so I investigated and found that the incorrect chain was fitted causing driveline vibration to be induced in the cable. The frame acted as an amplifier to it.

My Emonda came with problems too. None were addressed by the same LBS. Cable slap was the excuse again. I found the derailleur hanger screws to be loose, and the hanger distorted presumably due to a pre-sale knock. I also found that the necessary shim behind the cassette was missing and the rear derailleur to be poorly set up.

This trend that is going on in gear design is problematic too. The trend for 50/34 'compact' chainsets on the front, necessitates smaller gears on the back. A chain can not run that smoothly around an 11 tooth gear. I now see bikes are being sold with a 9. My advice for what it's worth - avoid. My preference will be for a 52 or 53 on the front and no smaller than a 12 on the back. I think these mods with the larger jockey wheels in the derailleur look good from an engineering perspective, but I haven't tried them as yet.

I'm aware that I'm being opinionated here, which is not the approach I ordinarily favour - so I'll shut up about it now. That's a promise.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> New mugs arrived so had to have a cuppa. Definitely holds a lot more but they are heavy. No way I could lift one with my right hand at the moment. I now need to visit the cludgie after drinking so much!


Not heard that word for a long time. We have so many non Scots here who would not recognise any Scottish words.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Thanks.
> Both brake types have advantages and disadvantages. The concept of the disc brake is a valid solution to a limitation of the rim brake, but the market is guilty of mis selling. Manufacturers benefit if they can justify selling a higher priced machine. The cycling media appears to be complicit with the fraud. I watch GCN and the others on Youtube. They claim to be doing science, but the experiments are heavily flawed and show bias. Chris Froome has spoken out in the last week. His new team have given him a disc brake bike and he has real reservations.
> 
> Tubeless is a hassle we don't need. Danni bought a new bike. It came with heavy kevlar belted tubeless tyres. I swapped my heavier OE clinchers for lightweight 23s criticized in some tests for having no puncture protection. I also swapped the tubes for 50g Conti Supersonics. Danni had no end of trouble with getting punctures, having to scrap expensive tyres, taking longer to make repairs, and fed up with being sprayed with sealant. On the other hand, I've not had a single incident with this bike. When I was young and did thousands of miles on tubs, I only remember getting one puncture.
> ...




I don't like the current 50/34, the 50 is too big and the 34 is too small, my current set up is 48/38 with 12-28 at the back.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2021)

I was in the supermarket early this morning, 8:45 and I'm about to go do the market shop. Physio's been to see my Good Lady this morning, she was most apologetic for missing yesterdays appointment, got double booked aparently, but she did some good work with her today, better than last time she was refered, that time all she got was a sheet of exercises to do, this time she's got what she need's, someone to work with and encourage her, she's done some good work today.


----------



## monkers (12 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't like the current 50/34, the 50 is too big and the 34 is too small, my current set up is 48/38 with 12-28 at the back.



To me that sounds absolutely ideal for the riding that you love to do. It avoids those sharp radiuses (radii), ensures smoother running, and reduces noise and wear.

I swapped out my cassette to get rid of the 11. I know a 12 just sounds one tooth different, but it has a significant effect on the pcd of the gear, especially in percentage terms. By chance I spotted an Ultegra one for sale for £20 - too much of a bargain to miss and saved me 80g too, as a little bonus.

For race bikes, where there is a different aspiration, I'd say that increasing chainwheel size is a better engineering solution to achieve taller gearing than those using those tiny gears on the back, I think that's a big ask of the chain pitch that the industry uses.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Thanks.
> Both brake types have advantages and disadvantages. The concept of the disc brake is a valid solution to a limitation of the rim brake, but the market is guilty of mis selling. Manufacturers benefit if they can justify selling a higher priced machine. The cycling media appears to be complicit with the fraud. I watch GCN and the others on Youtube. They claim to be doing science, but the experiments are heavily flawed and show bias. Chris Froome has spoken out in the last week. His new team have given him a disc brake bike and he has real reservations.
> 
> Tubeless is a hassle we don't need. Danni bought a new bike. It came with heavy kevlar belted tubeless tyres. I swapped my heavier OE clinchers for lightweight 23s criticized in some tests for having no puncture protection. I also swapped the tubes for 50g Conti Supersonics. Danni had no end of trouble with getting punctures, having to scrap expensive tyres, taking longer to make repairs, and fed up with being sprayed with sealant. On the other hand, I've not had a single incident with this bike. When I was young and did thousands of miles on tubs, I only remember getting one puncture.
> ...






My cycling these days is purely for leisure and exercise and don’t really need discs I will admit to occasionally sprint for a30 signs always beating my imaginary rival Mark Cavandish by a wheel 

Like you I rode sprints and tubs in TT I suppose in twenty years of riding TT I only recall two puncture.

I ride 23c all year round the Have ridden Michelin’s from their endurance range Looking back I would estimate that at the most two punctures in a year have been the most punctures I have had.
I don’t do big mileages these days usually around 2500 to3000 miles a year


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not heard that word for a long time. We have so many non Scots here who would not recognise any Scottish words.


Would be a shame if a lot of these words died out, so like to try and keep them alive.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Good moaning Drago. Good morning everybody else.
> 
> My eyes are bleary, my tinnitus is singing loudly, I've got toothache, and my left arm feels like it's hanging by a thread. But enough self-pity from me, hey, I'm still alive, and many have it worse.
> 
> ...


You mean like this?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dLIfyk8il-g


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I have given up with. the complications of relations as per broken/new relationships. I just refer to then as simple, son, daughter, son-in-law, daughter-in-law etc, makes life much easier, and less typing


Yes, I agree. It feels a bit disloyal to include the word 'step' but I can't help trying to be accurate. Engineering background! 

I have been around since the first few weeks of said (step)daughter's life but am not bio-dad.


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Feb 2021)

Monkers more of your opinions and views , good to hear an engineers take on cycle industry B/S .
As to opinionated women, I have lived with one for nearly 47 years I can take it . When I first met the future Mrs Kog I soon realised this was miss right ,only later did I find out her first name was always


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> They look a nice shape. For me a cup is a bit more than a mere drinking vessel. * On a cold day there's a certain pleasure to be had from a warm tactile object that fits and fill the hands 'just so'.*



Very true, doesn't even have to be. a cold day


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, I agree. It feels a bit disloyal to include the word 'step' but I can't help trying to be accurate. Engineering background!
> 
> I have been around since the first few weeks of said (step)daughter's life but am not bio-dad.



No criticism intended, it is just my laziness. I am bio-dad/bio-grandad to only one of my 6 "children", and their offspring.


----------



## monkers (12 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Very true, doesn't even have to be. a cold day



On this occassion, and just for a change, I'm innocent. I didn't intend that double entrende. 😊


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Used to love Hill Street Blues.
> Never heard of A114.......what channel is that on ??


Not quite sure if that was a joke or not...? 

Anyway - 'ells' not 'ones' - ALL4! It is Ch4's streaming service, a rebranding of its former 4OD service. Actually, there should be a space - 'All 4'. Take a look *HERE. *

My pal and I share a subscription. You can watch free but then you also have to watch 15-20 minutes of ads per hour. With a subscription some shows are ad-free but even the others only show about 2 minutes an hour, which is perfectly OK. Literally one short ad and back to the show.

Lot of good stuff on All 4!


dave r said:


> I don't like the current 50/34, the 50 is too big and the 34 is too small, my current set up is 48/38 with 12-28 at the back.


I really like 48/38. I have those rings on my best bike and spend an awful lot of time on the 38. I also have a 28 on though for some of the horribly hard hills we have up here. Maybe I could get up a long stretch of 20+% in 38/30 but I would not enjoy it! Much more sensible to use my 28/30!


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Monkers more of your opinions and views , good to hear an engineers take on cycle industry B/S .
> As to opinionated women, I have lived with one for nearly 47 years I can take it . When I first met the future Mrs Kog I soon realised *this was miss right ,only later did I find out her first name was always*



Are you by chance my brother-in-law?


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Feb 2021)

5.5 miles, making 21 miles walking for the week.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Not quite sure if that was a joke or not...?
> 
> Anyway - 'ells' not 'ones' - ALL4! It is Ch4's streaming service, a rebranding of its former 4OD service. Actually, there should be a space - 'All 4'. Take a look *HERE. *
> 
> ...


Sorry.....it was serious.
TBH I don't do streaming.
I assume streaming has to be done on a computer ??


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

I will make do with a short walk to pick up a Metro and a bottle of milk. Maybe with a turbo trainer chaser, though probably not if the rest of the winter is anything to go by. My turbo mojo seems to have gone on a lockdown-busting winter holiday with my road riding mojo!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry.....it was serious.
> TBH I don't do streaming.
> I assume streaming has to be done on a computer ??


If you have a smart TV it will probably have the app on it so you can stream on the TV. Don't you ever use BBC iPlayer?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not heard that word for a long time. We have so many non Scots here who would not recognise any Scottish words.


We should have a totally separate thread for how many different words there are for the lowly bog.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

By the way - if your TV is 'dumb' but has an HDMI socket on the back (any set under about 10 years old should have) you can get a little dongle device called a 'Chromecast' which plugs in there. You use a computer to start streaming a show but then cast it over to the dongle which continues it on the TV instead.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2021)

Just cleaned the Vax Blade 32v........it doesn't get any more exciting than that for a Friday.
I went for a walk at 04:00 this morning  to replace a cache that some lousy B...... decided to pinch it, if it happens again I will delete the cache find as it is costing me £2.00 for each cache that is stolen and at that site I have lost four.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If you have a smart TV it will probably have the app on it so you can stream on the TV. Don't you ever use BBC iPlayer?


I am the original technophobe.
I have what I believe is a smart tv.
Using the virgin control thingy I can do 'play back' by typing in the search box.
My daughter is here right now (doing a foot/leg treatment on her mum).....I will ask her


----------



## rustybolts (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I crashed heavily on black ice last winter. What saved me was it happening too fast for me to react so I just bounced and slid! Hardly a mark on me or the bike...


Was it under a tree or in the shade where the sun didn't reach? thats what did for me


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We should have a totally separate thread for how many different words there are for the lowly bog.


Cludgie ?
Now why did I put that? Just in and forgot where we started. Doh!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am the original technophobe.
> I have what I believe is a smart tv.
> Using the virgin control thingy I can do 'play back' by typing in the search box.
> My daughter is here right now (doing a foot/leg treatment on her mum).....I will ask her


 
The smartest thing I did with my TV was to ditch it.......
I think I have told you this before.....I do this as I'm getting older


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Feb 2021)

Had to go and pick something up from Argos this morning. The Doc has bullied me intoa diabetes prevention course and they are insisting they need to know my weight before each meeting - so I need to scales.
Anyway - don't really want to use my bike as the cold and the wind make it difficult to breath when going into the wind - so I decided to walk - took about an hour there and back
It's bleedi' cold out there!!!!


----------



## Paulus (12 Feb 2021)

Harry Thinks he is helping me with my 1000 piece jigsaw. Bless him.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry.....it was serious.
> TBH I don't do streaming.
> *I assume streaming has to be done on a computer ??*



You can do streaming on a computer, or, laptop. but, you can also do it on a "Smart" TV, or, an ordinary TV, with a Amazon Firestick, or Roku Stick, or Google Chrome, or various other devices. You do of course need an internet connection with reasonable speed.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2021)

I have returned from shopping. Mr WD has had his jab. I had to wait in the car of course. Took quite a while to get through the whole rigmerole though.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2021)

I'm going for my second walk of the day .....are we allowed to do that


----------



## monkers (12 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm going for my second walk of the day .....are we allowed to do that



I advise not to ask, as you may not welcome the answer.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm going for my second walk of the day .....are we allowed to do that




Steady on lad.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2021)

Just been jabbed with B12 which seems to be one of my deficiencies. Some people report a massive boost from this but cannot feel any difference myself. Had a long chat with the nurse which is my only social interaction this week.
While out I noticed the wee lassie I had in the office when I first came here out exercising a pony. That was her first proper job after leaving school aged 17. Ye gods that makes her about 65 now. Where has the time gone?
Nice sunny day now and temp has risen to 4.3C but with wind chill feels more like minus 20C. Too windy to be bothered going out on the trike and in any case the sun will be blinding drivers. My fingers would get too painful with the cold as well.
About a dozen in the queue to get into the coop when passed and all huddled up as the wind is blowing straight at them. Must be in desperate need to stand there in that freezing wind.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Feb 2021)

Well that was interesting. Covid test. The test site is at the local station car park. Drive in and given the kit. Carry out the test yourself, hand everything back in double sealed bags. I was there for 25 minutes most of which was spent reading the instructions and packing stuff up afterwards.

Anyone wanting to know how it feels. Get a cotton bud, rub it around on the tonsil area at the back of the throat for 20 seconds. Then push it as far up a nostril as possible and twirl round for 15 seconds.

Gagging is a very real possibility 

13 staff on site and me.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well that was interesting. Covid test. The test site is at the local station car park. Drive in and given the kit. Carry out the test yourself, hand everything back in double sealed bags. I was there for 25 minutes most of which was spent reading the instructions and packing stuff up afterwards.
> 
> Anyone wanting to know how it feels. Get a cotton bud, rub it around on the tonsil area at the back of the throat for 20 seconds. Then push it as far up a nostril as possible and twirl round for 15 seconds.
> 
> ...




My son and grandson had one. They were both gagging .

There's a joke there somewhere but I def won't.......


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My son and grandson had one. They were both gagging .
> 
> There's a joke there somewhere but I def won't.......


I had 2 a few weeks ago (one each week). I may have been fortunate with the nurses but, apart from tickling up my nose, it was fine.
Don't think I would fancy doing it myself though.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2021)

Back from my walk now have a  with a Kitkat


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

Just enjoyed a late lunch.
From the (new to me) butcher I got some thick beef sausage.
Nicest I have ever had. So tasty, tender and no fat.
So a chunky sausage on toast sarnie it was


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Would be a shame if a lot of these words died out, so like to try and keep them alive.


I find that the settlers find them quaint and cannot believe in many cases that such words were in common use.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

Just forced myself to go for another SHORT walk. Have to say, it feels colder than yesterday.
Managed a few short jogs along the way again 2x10 mtrs and 1x50 mtrs. The body felt fine but the legs were a tad shaky.
I hope to do something similar each day and gradually build it up.
Watch out @Mo1959 I'm coming to get you


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Watch out @Mo1959 I'm coming to get you



I'd leave it a while if I were you

seems a bit over chilly up there at the moment


----------



## 12boy (12 Feb 2021)

Genitals, breasts, excrement and bathrooms. A multitude of words for these.
Monday will be the first day that the high will exceed -19C. Today the high is -23. I am still waiting for the second Covid shot to bite me on the butt, but apart from a sore shoulder I feel ok so far. I had the Moderna, my neighbor the Pfizer, and he felt like he had the flu. Go figure. Probably won't spend a lot of time outside today, though. I will have to amuse myself with core and leg work and maybe some yoga. There are always chores of some sort and lots of good food to eat. And if I feel the need
to work myself into a snit, there's always politics to piss me off.
Be well, safe and warm.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I'd leave it a while if I were you
> 
> seems a bit over chilly up there at the moment


Oh yes.....I will give it till spring time  .
Having said that I still have the fleecy bloomers that Welshie left on her last visit. They should keep me warm


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Oh yes.....I will give it till spring time  .
> Having said that I still hav*e the fleecy bloomers that Welshie left on her last visit. They should keep me warm*



If you pull them right up, they will keep your ears warm too


----------



## Paulus (12 Feb 2021)

MrsP has started cooking a chicken tagine, the smell is driving me crazy


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> While out I noticed the wee lassie I had in the office _*when I first came here****_ out exercising a pony. That was her first proper job after leaving school aged 17. Ye gods that makes her about 65 now. Where has the time gone?


I met my 'bubble pal' when she was just turned 17. She is going to turn 60 in May! Yes - where _does _the time go? 





*** That makes you a '_settler_' too! 

Villagers in Heptonstall (a settlement on the hill above Hebden Bridge, with buildings dating back to at least the 1500s) were rumoured to consider anyone whose family didn't have at least 3 or 4 generations born in the village to be '_offcumdens_' - their version of '_settlers_'!


----------



## gavroche (12 Feb 2021)

@Drago just to let you know Prof Alice Roberts is on BBC2 at 21.00 tonight. Enjoy but don't get too excited.


----------



## Paulus (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I met my 'bubble pal' when she was just turned 17. She is going to turn 60 in May! Yes - where _does _the time go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a long time in the bubble


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Feb 2021)

Youngest daughter has just returned my elastic £20. I call it "my elastic £20" because it bounces between my account and hers.

Each month, the conversation goes something like this:

... about two weeks after pay day
Daughter: Dad, can I lend £20?
Me: The word is borrow
Daughter: OK, OK, can I borrow £20
Me: It is in your account now
.... shortly after payday....
Daughter: Dad, I have put that £20 in your account
Me: OK, thank you
....... go to "two weeks after pay day, above, and, repeat......

actually, I am being unfair, sometimes, there is a slight variation.... the £20 request is replaced with £50 request....


----------



## PaulSB (12 Feb 2021)

@monkers I took delivery of my new bike in mid December after spending six months pondering many possibilities. It takes me a very long time to make the decision. I looked at Tifosi for weeks and weeks** and was sorely tempted but in the end I wasn't convinced it was the right bike for me. I would advise you to read around a lot on this one. I bought a Kinesis Tripster ATR-V3 Titanium (2021 model), it was @Mo1959 who inspired me to look at titanium. I hadn't considered it at all until the day she mentioned she was buying a titanium bike. I don't know the R2 other than from the Kinesis website, it looks to be a beautiful machine. I can tell you I am absolutely delighted with the overall quality of my Kinesis. Superb design, very well made, comfortable and beautiful to look at. I can recommend Kinesis as a brand without hesitation.

On the gearing, brakes, tubeless thing I'm not technical enough to provide the supporting detail but would my experience is this. The Kinesis is 50/34 - 34/12 with 35mm tubeless winter tyres. To my surprise now I have got used to the bike I can comfortably knock out 19/20mph on the flat, above this and I'm working hard ( I wouldn't be on my Cervelo). For winter this gearing is letting me climb better than expected and I'm grabbing a few PBs.

I have 28mm tubeless on my summer Cervelo and on the Kinesis. The only issue I've experienced is the valves can get gummed up. The solution myself and a friend have come up with for both of us is contrary to the popular view. Most cyclists store bikes running tubeless with the valve at the top. It's our belief this creates the problem of valves gumming up. We store with valves at the bottom. The theory is this. Parked at the top sealant can flow down the tyre wall in to the valve while when parked at the bottom any sealant near the valve will be draining down and away from the valve. We've also found sticky valves are a bigger problem in winter. Why? We don't ride so often. In summer I would ride 3/4 times a week which means checking the pressure every ride and so letting air in and out of the valve regularly. In winter it can be only once a week so the valve has more chance to gum up. I pop in to the garage every other day and blip the valves to let a little air out. This approach has solved the problem for both of us.

On discs v rims personally I won't go back to rim brakes. Do discs stop quicker than rims? I'm not sure. Any time I've needed an emergency stop with either system it's worked!!! Where I feel there is a real benefit is discs allow me to "feather" the brakes more easily and scrub just a little speed off when I need it. I've never been very good at this with rim brakes. I feel more confident on a disc braked bike which I feel makes my riding smoother and more efficient.

** I actually ordered one and then cancelled.


----------



## gavroche (12 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Youngest daughter has just returned my elastic £20. I call it "my elastic £20" because it bounces between my account and hers.
> 
> Each month, the conversation goes something like this:
> 
> ...


I know the feeling, I have a grandson like that. I offered to teach him how to budget but it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> @Drago just to let you know Prof Alice Roberts is on BBC2 at 21.00 tonight. Enjoy but don't get too excited.


Mrs Tenkay tells me she was on a radio programme or Podcast that she listened to recently and came across as a lovely person and a bit of a Polymath. She was Doctor Alice and is now Professor Alice. Apparently when she was at school she had to choose between Science and Art for her A levels and wanted to do both. The Art teacher let her do the Art lessons in her lunch breaks. She was talking about anatomy, and how in Leonardo's time doctors had to be good at anatomical drawing, if attending a dissection there were obviously no photo's or text books. Her skill at draring stood her in good stead when she had to do anatomy herself when studying to become a doctor of Medicine.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> That's a long time in the bubble


We had other things on our minds back then! 

Ok, if you prefer it - 'my long-term pal, currently in a bubble support arrangement with me'...


----------



## dickyknees (12 Feb 2021)

Had some fresh air after my Covid vaccination. 
Porthdafarch beach. The tide was exceptionally low.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2021)

After replacing the said cache in the early hours and feeling annoyed that it got stolen I get an email just now, it makes it all worth while


> Yayyy!!! I found it. TFTC


with a photo





For the people that don't know, the nut has a magnet at one end and the threaded part is drilled out and inside is a log for you to sign


----------



## monkers (12 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @monkers I took delivery of my new bike in mid December after spending six months pondering many possibilities. It takes me a very long time to make the decision. I looked at Tifosi for weeks and weeks** and was sorely tempted but in the end I wasn't convinced it was the right bike for me. I would advise you to read around a lot on this one. I bought a Kinesis Tripster ATR-V3 Titanium (2021 model), it was @Mo1959 who inspired me to look at titanium. I hadn't considered it at all until the day she mentioned she was buying a titanium bike. I don't know the R2 other than from the Kinesis website, it looks to be a beautiful machine. I can tell you I am absolutely delighted with the overall quality of my Kinesis. Superb design, very well made, comfortable and beautiful to look at. I can recommend Kinesis as a brand without hesitation.
> 
> On the gearing, brakes, tubeless thing I'm not technical enough to provide the supporting detail but would my experience is this. The Kinesis is 50/34 - 34/12 with 35mm tubeless winter tyres. To my surprise now I have got used to the bike I can comfortably knock out 19/20mph on the flat, above this and I'm working hard ( I wouldn't be on my Cervelo). For winter this gearing is letting me climb better than expected and I'm grabbing a few PBs.
> 
> ...




Thanks Paul, that's a useful read. I bought a titanium frame back in about 1971 and built it up with mostly campag & tubs and sprints - gosh I loved that thing, wish I still had it!

Unlike Chris Froome, I won't be descending any Alpine passes. He says that disc brakes overheat in those conditions. It's not that I'm resistant to owning a disc brake bike. For a winter bike, for the terrain and riding on, and the speeds I can muster, disc brakes are a good option for their wet weather performance, but I wouldn't swap my Emonda with its rim brakes for a disc brake version (they only make them with discs now) because I want to keep that for a summer bike and I'd like to keep the weight down. The industry though is mis selling telling customers that rim brakes are an obsolete design, that discs are better under all condition - that much isn't true. I'd prefer that people are given the truth rather than always steered to the more expensive option. But that's just me.

We had bad experiences with tubeless set up within two days of ownership and the problems kept coming with the back wheel. Then the bike suffered a front wheel collapse. This was covered under warranty and the technician at the dealership checked over the back wheel and tyre set up while it was there. On several occassions the tyres just let go very suddenly while the bike was standing in the lounge with the tyre blowing off the rim. They were too much hassle and we lost all confidence. The bike now has proper clincher wheels and tyres and all the better for it in our opinion.

I'd put the Emonda on tubs and sprints in a heartbeat, and that's an alternative spending plan if I don't buy a winter bike this year. Plan B might overtake Plan A.

I'll keep you informed.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I met my 'bubble pal' when she was just turned 17. She is going to turn 60 in May! Yes - where _does _the time go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came here to work at a proper job.
Settlers typically are retired but expect to live off B&B or some sort of crafty tearoom type thing. 
Those who come here to work and mix with the local community I have no problem with as they contribute to local society. I know quite a lot of people from other parts [ better not say England] who I regard as friends and many others now sadly dead who were interesting and useful members of society and were welcome here. 
The problem now is that outsiders have turned Mull into a wildlife theme park for their own satisfaction and destroyed a lot of what existed here before they arrived.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2021)

WELL Mr WD hasn't started to complain about his arm yet, or any other symptom they said he might have.

My 2 youngest grandsons had their Covid19 jab today as well.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I came here to work at a proper job.
> Settlers typically are retired but expect to live off B&B or some sort of crafty tearoom type thing.
> Those who come here to work and mix with the local community I have no problem with as they contribute to local society. I know quite a lot of people from other parts [ better not say England] who I regard as friends and many others now sadly dead who were interesting and useful members of society and were welcome here.
> The problem now is that outsiders have turned Mull into a wildlife theme park for their own satisfaction and destroyed a lot of what existed here before they arrived.


Yes, same here for me in Yorkshire. I came here to work in the mid-1980s. About half the people I worked with had done the same; the rest were local or local-ish (Leeds, Halifax, Bolton, Bury, Manchester etc.).


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Feb 2021)

There are certain people on this thread who really annoy me , in fact I feel a flounce coming on . PaulSB bragging he only needs 6 months to decide on a new bike , me it’s 2 years and still looking . monkers in 1971 I thought titanium was the metal that held Barry Sheene together , not something you made bicycle frames out of .


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Thanks Paul, that's a useful read. I bought a titanium frame back in about 1971 and built it up with mostly campag & tubs and sprints - gosh I loved that thing, wish I still had it!
> 
> Unlike Chris Froome, I won't be descending any Alpine passes. He says that disc brakes overheat in those conditions. It's not that I'm resistant to owning a disc brake bike. For a winter bike, for the terrain and riding on, and the speeds I can muster, disc brakes are a good option for their wet weather performance, but I wouldn't swap my Emonda with its rim brakes for a disc brake version (they only make them with discs now) because I want to keep that for a summer bike and I'd like to keep the weight down. The industry though is mis selling telling customers that rim brakes are an obsolete design, that discs are better under all condition - that much isn't true. I'd prefer that people are given the truth rather than always steered to the more expensive option. But that's just me.
> 
> ...




What did you stick your tubs on I originally used tub cement What a faff.was glad when tub tape came in


----------



## PaulSB (12 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> There are certain people on this thread who really annoy me , in fact I feel a flounce coming on . PaulSB bragging he only needs 6 months to decide on a new bike , me it’s 2 years and still looking . monkers in 1971 I thought titanium was the metal that held Barry Sheene together , not something you made bicycle frames out of .


Two years!  Even I would concede that's quite a long deliberation!!! 😂

Surprised to read titanium frames were around in the 70s. I thought titanium was introduced more recently.

I love mine titanium frame. Both my Kinesis and Cervelo feel like an extension of my body. I never really feel the bike is there.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2021)

I am still the bank of mum even though me son is nearly 48. And I was the bank of mum for my daughter, and I am also the bank of gran as well to my youngest grandson. He has paid me back now though. It is a tad expensive


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Two years!  Even I would concede that's quite a long deliberation!!! 😂


You reckon... _Seriously_? I can take deliberation/procrastination to a whole new level***. 

I had the idea for the game I am working on about 20 years ago. After 5 years of deliberation I knocked up a prototype. I then spent some time (over a decade!) thinking about it. I revived the idea about 3 years ago and got a new version working 2 years ago. I then spent a year trying to decide what shapes and colours to use. I finally made my choice about a year ago and started thinking about more significant details. The other night I found myself thinking that perhaps I should revisit the important colours and shapes question... 

The damn game could be knocked up in a week by somebody decisive; maybe just a weekend if they really got stuck in.

*** Some kind people have actually suggested that there may be mental health issues involved!


----------



## monkers (12 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> What did you stick your tubs on I originally used tub cement What a faff.was glad when tub tape came in


 
I had one of those screw top tins with the brush in the top. I can't remember the brand, but if I recall correctly it may have been yellow with red writing. Wow what a memory test that was - it's been nearly 50 years since. 

I didn't think it a faff at the time. The sewing was a bit of a faff though.  But I only remember doing that once.

My tubs at that time were Vittoria. They had a prominent raised ridge that they rode on in a straight line. I used to love riding through a damp patch and then on to dry to see the 3mm or so wide wet stripe they made. The rolling resistance felt like zero Watts, what with those Campag hubs, they just rolled.


----------



## gavroche (12 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am still the bank of mum even though me son is nearly 48. And I was the bank of mum for my daughter, and I am also the bank of gran as well to my youngest grandson. He has paid me back now though. * It is a tad expensive*


It certainly is when you know that they earn a lot more than what my pension is.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> I know the feeling, I have a grandson like that. I offered to teach him how to budget but it falls on deaf ears.



Indeed. I have had several attempts at "breaking the cycle", but, since daughter is 45 yers old, this year, I don't think it is going to happen. 

It is not really a "big deal", it is not exactly silly money, but, I do find the interaction between some people and money quite fascinating. Personally, I find planning and budgeting my income/expenditure simple, but, I do know people who although they are perfectly intelligent, appear unable to achieve this (what is to me) simple task.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2021)

I initially used Wolber tubs,it was all I could afford then Boy were they heavy.What a difference when I changed to Pirelli Never tried to repair a tub There used to be an advert in Cycling cant remember his name who repaired tubs Used him a couple of times I did attempt on one occasion to do a repair but ended up with more holes in the tubes than I started out with.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Genitals, breasts, excrement and bathrooms.


Sounds like a posh version of 'Plaistow Patricia' 



dickyknees said:


> Porthdafarch beach. The tide was exceptionally low.


Wheredafarch is that?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2021)

While I was waiting for Mr WD this morning I was parked beside a big 4X4. I got chatting to the driver who was waiting for his wife. 

He is a highlander and hates Nicola Sturgeon and anything to do with independence. Very nearly told me his life story. . Talking to him passed the time that was for sure


----------



## 12boy (12 Feb 2021)

Youse guys and your lightweight bikes, tires wheels etc. Having parted ways with my 20 lb Fuji fixed gear track bike years ago I doubt anything I have is less than 25. in fact coming home from the library with my Brompton, leather saddle, tool roll, 6 hardbacks and a cable lock, I bet it was 40 lbs. Climbing hills and accelerating the extra weight was noticeable, but so what. I ride them for exercise, although I can' t deny a light bike that fits perfectly and works like it should is a treat. Actually, all my regular rides meet that, although 25 pounds is light for me. Perhaps like driving a old VW buses the high desert and then going to a stripped Toyota truck with a real heater was very luxurious, if I rode lighter bikes I would not want to go back to my ponderous behemoths.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Feb 2021)

Vaccine jabs booked for February 18th and May 6th.  I could have had any time from tomorrow lunch through till February 21st. Decided to wait till Thursday in case the Covid test result doesn't arrive quickly.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> It certainly is when you know that they earn a lot more than what my pension is.


The kids have known for years they come to us first - after we found out one of them took out a pay day loan! Full credit to them they've always paid us back. I did tell them when we retired we would still help but they needed to remember we are on pensions and there would always have to be a repayment schedule.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Thanks Mo.
> 
> At the moment I'm interested in the Kinesis R2, though I'm aware that they had a couple of frame fracture problems with the R1, so I have a watchful eye on that.
> 
> ...


How about one of these!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> How about one of these!
> View attachment 573659


I don't think the UCI likes those - sure I heard something recently


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> How about one of these!


Is that _Nigel 'Nad-ripper' Armitage_ on his last competitive ride?


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Is that _Nigel 'Nad-ripper' Armitage_ on his last competitive ride?


Not certain, first decent sized picture of the bicycle.


----------



## monkers (12 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> How about one of these!
> View attachment 573659




Me riding that? What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Me riding that? What could possibly go wrong?


Not much.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Villagers in Heptonstall (a settlement on the hill above Hebden Bridge, with buildings dating back to at least the 1500s) were rumoured to consider anyone whose family didn't have at least 3 or 4 generations born in the village to be '_offcumdens_' - their version of '_settlers_'!



They even have their own "Action Group" that used to meet in a pub.

View: https://medium.com/@brtyke/satire-hebden-bridge-natives-set-up-offcumden-action-group-in-response-to-the-influx-of-617dc63d3900


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Me riding that? What could possibly go wrong?


Found one.
Your choice of lights would need some thought.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Feb 2021)




----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The kids have known for years they come to us first - after we found out one of them took out a pay day loan! Full credit to them they've always paid us back. I did tell them when we retired we would still help but they needed to remember we are on pensions and there would always have to be a repayment schedule.


I have only a small private pension (pays about £3K a year) plus state pension.
However I was fortunate in later years with my business so have a healthy bank balance and of course no mortgage.
So......every now and again we gift our 2 children + 3 grandchildren a wedge eg we no longer need 2 cars so we gave one to our daughter..... well sold it them for 1p .


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2021)

Well Dave r......you disappoint me . I thought......Saturday morning, cold and dark, no one else will be daft enough to be up.
Just shows to go eh


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well Dave r......you disappoint me . I thought......Saturday morning, cold and dark, no one else will be daft enough to be up.
> Just shows to go eh



I'm not up yet, I'm laying in bed on CC on my tablet, got out for a P and couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm not up yet, I'm laying in bed on CC on my tablet, got out for a P and couldn't get back to sleep.


In that case I bless and forgive you my son


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2021)

Well, good morning all.
Woke at 0500.....up at 05 30
Listening to Tony with SoTS. Being an old fart I remember all these songs. I enjoy googling the origin of some of them ie who wrote them, who first recorded them etc. (Does that make me sad ?)
When this has finished at 0800 I will prepare a chicken stew and put it in the slow cooker.......anything to try and get MrsD eating.
Hopefully I will have another walk & jog later.
Its SATURDAY........so lots of sport on the tv.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2021)

Good Morning. NEGATIVE!!!  That's a worrying 24 hours over and done with. Vaccination booked for Thursday.

-5⁰C in the backyard which means -7/8⁰ in my garden where it's more exposed. Beautiful blue sky and pink dawn through my VERY clean windows!

Word on the grapevine is everyone in the village over 65 was busy booking vaccinations last night. Word spread like wildfire.

No plans but I do have a new jigsaw......it's of a dolphin 🐬

Been watching Rebellion on Netflix this week. It centres around the Irish uprising of 1916 and the following years. From my scant knowledge I think there is broad, probably not detailed, historical accuracy. Good TV in my opinion.


----------



## Drago (13 Feb 2021)

I have risen!

Thumping headache and feel a bit grim. Mrs D has administered a covid test and that has returned a negative result, so must be something else. Mini D hasn't felt right these last few days either, so I've doubtless caught what she has.


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2021)

Good morning to the Dave's, and everyone else.
Tony Blackbum onthe radio and the second mug of the being drunk. 
Nice and cold still-2, but will get warmer later, 0c. But the sun is rising.

I will be out and about on my velo later getting some essentials from the local shops. 

The new laptop is being delivered today by Eugene, the driver from DPD. Between 08.51 and 09.51.👍

Another day of doing the jigsaw, quite a step up from a 500 piece to a 1000, and watching the rugby on the tellybox.

I may even treat myself to an ale or three. Living the dream

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Very windy out there today.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2021)

Morning. -3 and feeling like -10. The sky has that gray snowy look about it so I won't be surprised if it snows today. Def a day for the thermal bloomers and for slobbing in front of the fire.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2021)

I'll be having a Numbnut's kind of day today........not much on.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2021)

Here's today's quiz:

What are "Wool Dryer Balls?"

Prizes for the correct and funniest answers.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning to the Dave's, and everyone else.
> Tony Blackbum onthe radio and the second mug of the being drunk.
> Nice and cold still-2, but will get warmer later, 0c. But the sun is rising.
> 
> ...


Parcel delivery 

Is DPD one of those that lets you monitor where the van is minute by minute
Great way to use up an hour or so - they really think about bored retired people at some of these companies


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Parcel delivery
> 
> Is DPD one of those that lets you monitor where the van is minute by minute
> Great way to use up an hour or so - they really think about bored retired people at some of these companies


DPD use a computerised system that plots a route for the drivers, so they can give an reasonable estimate of the drop off time. You can track them accurately

The parcel has arrived 08.59.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Feb 2021)

Dry and bright still but southerly gale which is freezing cold. Could hardly get the door open this morning with the suction effect from outside. Once out I could hardly stand. The wind makes the house cold as any tiny gap gets a gale through it.
No text mesages from Calmac so the boats must still be running or perhaps my subscription to the text service has expired. It has to be renewed every 6 months. Need to get on to their web site to check.
I could hear noises outside during the night but the only thing visible is a bench overturned.


----------



## pawl (13 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Here's today's quiz:
> 
> What are "Wool Dryer Balls?"
> 
> Prizes for the correct and funniest answers.





If they are the ones we used They looked like a plastic model of the Corona Virus


----------



## GM (13 Feb 2021)

Morning all...Had one of the best nights sleep I've had for a long while, only had to get up once for a tiddle normally I'm a twice a night man.

Bitter cold outside, it'll be an extra jumper on when we go for our walk later. 

Question for you all. Mrs GM has a big birthday in a couple of weeks, I'm racking my brains to think what to get her. She chipped a crown tooth a few weeks ago, do you think paying her dentist bill is an appropriate present? My instinct tells me no, but I'm really stuck for ideas!


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Had one of the best nights sleep I've had for a long while, only had to get up once for a tiddle normally I'm a twice a night man.
> 
> Bitter cold outside, it'll be an extra jumper on when we go for our walk later.
> 
> Question for you all. Mrs GM has a big birthday in a couple of weeks, I'm racking my brains to think what to get her. She chipped a crown tooth a few weeks ago, do you think paying her dentist bill is an appropriate present? My instinct tells me no, but I'm really stuck for ideas!



I've never paid my Good ladies dental bill before, but I have paid for her to have her hair done as a birthday present before, if its a big birthday you perhaps need something better than paying a bill.


----------



## pawl (13 Feb 2021)

Wondered where they were 
Two Field Fares nosing round the bird table this morning.Last year had a small flock stripping the berries from the Cotoneaster bush They seem to prefer the yellow berries.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Had one of the best nights sleep I've had for a long while, only had to get up once for a tiddle normally I'm a twice a night man.


Have you checked to see if your side of the bed is damp


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Wondered where they were
> Two Field Fares nosing round the bird table this morning.Last year had a small flock stripping the berries from the Cotoneaster bush They seem to prefer the yellow berries.


Rarely see them here......a few years ago we got the odd ones but alas no more.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Had one of the best nights sleep I've had for a long while, only had to get up once for a tiddle normally I'm a twice a night man.
> 
> Bitter cold outside, it'll be an extra jumper on when we go for our walk later.
> 
> Question for you all. Mrs GM has a big birthday in a couple of weeks, I'm racking my brains to think what to get her. She chipped a crown tooth a few weeks ago, do you think paying her dentist bill is an appropriate present? My instinct tells me no, but I'm really stuck for ideas!


It's difficult at the moment to say the least. For our 40th wedding anniversary I organised a surprise online party. Many of our closest friends live very local so I had a rather special chocolate cake made and bought miniature bottles of prosecco. I arranged a Zoom meeting, delivered cake and prosecco to people's doors on the day. 

Told Mrs P the kids would be online at 7.00pm but she didn't know everyone else would be there. Even had folk on from the States. Worked very well.

If you have friends too far away but want to invite them simply ask they have their own drink available for a toast. I think it's simple, fun and thoughtful.........

........cheap as well!!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2021)

Onto important things 
I have just put a chicken casserole in the slow cooker.
Now, I always google it thinking I may see something different to add.
In this one I have put
One chicken breast.
Carrots, potatoes, onion, celery, garlic, ginger, chicken stock plus some pepper and Hendos relish. 
What made me laugh is the bbc recipe page which says "preparation time 10 minutes". ha bloody ha......it takes me that long to peel the carrots and potatoes 
I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2021)

Oh yes prep times. Don't get me started on that one. Ten minutes? What am I? A wizard? Takes me ten minutes to find the friggin' potato peeler.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Feb 2021)

Hi again


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Feb 2021)

Good morning folks,
Just had a short turbo session while Mrs Tenkay headed up to get the newspaper and Radio Times. It's just above freezing but she said the walk down the hill was into a biting wind and it almost made her cry
Speaking of the weather, we walked to one of the local schools and met up with our daughter and granddaughter yesterday, our daughter had to pop in to the school to collect some paperwork and flow testing kits prior to starting work there. While mum was inside we went exploring with Willow who is now three and a half, I said to her "it's very cold Willow" and she casually said "yes, that wind's picking up"  She's obviously heard someone using the expression but I was a bit taken aback and I burst out laughing.
The meet up with family yesterday really lifted our spirits 
]Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## GM (13 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's difficult at the moment to say the least. For our 40th wedding anniversary I organised a surprise online party. Many of our closest friends live very local so I had a rather special chocolate cake made and bought miniature bottles of prosecco. I arranged a Zoom meeting, delivered cake and prosecco to people's doors on the day.
> 
> Told Mrs P the kids would be online at 7.00pm but she didn't know everyone else would be there. Even had folk on from the States. Worked very well.
> 
> ...





Thanks for that idea! ... Our daughter is arranging something like a video messaging thing with everybody she knows, also a celebrity chef take away, that fishy one near where Dirk lives!

Before all the lock down business we were hoping to do a surprise weekend away with a few relatives, like what she planned for my 70th the other year, but that's definitely a no no. So it's back to the drawing board!


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2021)

I've just got the bucket out of the shed to wash my Eastway. and the sponge is frozen to the bottom of the bucket, I'm now waiting for the sponge to defrost before washing the bike.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Feb 2021)

Sad day. My polytunnel has finally decided it is time to give up. The wind has split it right up the centre and from my kitchen window I can see bits flying around. It must be at least 20 years old so done well to last as long. Now only used at a stick shed and storage for lawnmowers. Not sure what to do but may just put a cover over and leave the ends open. Need to wait till the wind dies down tho'. It is a fair size at 5 meters long so need to call in some asistance.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2021)

It's snowing here now and its starting to stick.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Rarely see them here......a few years ago we got the odd ones but alas no more.


Common as muck 'ere.
Field Fare pie is a local delicacy.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's difficult at the moment to say the least. For our 40th wedding anniversary I organised a surprise online party. Many of our closest friends live very local so I had a rather special chocolate cake made and bought miniature bottles of prosecco. I arranged a Zoom meeting, delivered cake and prosecco to people's doors on the day.
> 
> Told Mrs P the kids would be online at 7.00pm but she didn't know everyone else would be there. Even had folk on from the States. Worked very well.
> 
> ...


All I have to say is wool dryer BALLS. For some one I only know via the forum you really irritate me , all I can manage is a card , even that Mrs JK now follows me in the shop to make sure I choose one she likes. 
I have never forgot an anniversary because ours was 2 days after my parents, so Mrs JK would say “ don’t forget to get your mum and Dad’s card “ what a great reminder. 
Our first wedding anniversary coincided with a club hostel weekend, we’ll come on I couldn’t let the guys down could I .


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> ..... also a celebrity chef take away, that fishy one near where Dirk lives!


Who dat den?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> All I have to say is wool dryer BALLS. For some one I only know via the forum you really irritate me , all I can manage is a card , even that Mrs JK now follows me in the shop to make sure I choose one she likes.
> I have never forgot an anniversary because ours was 2 days after my parents, so Mrs JK would say “ don’t forget to get your mum and Dad’s card “ what a great reminder.
> *Our first wedding anniversary coincided with a club hostel weekend, we’ll come on I couldn’t let the guys down could I* .



You didn't ask her along???

I'm on the Fred Whitton this year, offered Mrs P a weekend in the Lakes. Smiles all round. 👏


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You didn't ask her along???
> 
> I'm on the Fred Whitton this year, offered Mrs P a weekend in the Lakes. Smiles all round. 👏


Mrs JK had met some of my club mates , that would have been her worst nightmare. .


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2021)

Just been for a walk. That wind is biting. "Only" minus 2...... gawd knows how Mo, Oldwheels and 12 boys go on......I HATE IT!!!
I increased the length of my jogging today, still baby jogs but better.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2021)

And even more snow


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2021)

We'll all the odds and sods are done. Time for a supermarket run. Sadly this will have to be Tesco as Mrs P wants items Aldi cannot offer. I really do not like Tesco. Probably utterly irrational but I hate Tesco. 

Don't mention it anywhere but I think I'll pop into the LBS 😉

Anyone seen @Mo1959 ??


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2021)

Next door bungalow has gone on the market - so we'll be having new neighbours soon.
Hope it doesn't get sold as a second home/holiday rent.
Prices are holding up though and they're selling fast.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Next door bungalow has gone on the market - so we'll be having new neighbours soon.
> Hope it doesn't get sold as a second home/holiday rent.
> Prices are holding up though and they're selling fast.


If its got 2 bogs tell them I will give them £100K.


----------



## The Rover (13 Feb 2021)

Afternoon.
My maiden ride on the mountain bike went well, 13 miles, 1900ft of climbing and -8 in places due to a strong breeze, not the gentle breeze which the BBC weather service suggested!
I had to dismount in a couple of places due to larger frozen patches but otherwise another enjoyable ride. I took a photo of a small waterfall that I’ve never seen frozen before.

I invested in some quality castelli winter gear when I was commuting and it makes all the difference on days like these. The cafe in Tockholes was also open so we were able to grab a quite coffee as well.

And..... I have some USB rechargeable heated insoles.... due to my health issues my feet suffer quite badly with the cold and I couldn’t get out without using them. Decent socks, heated insoles, winter shoes and over shoes. It may sound OTT but needs must. 

Very lucky to have the Darwen Moors on the door step.

The wife is at the hedgehog rescue today which gives me and the boy the opportunity to write our valentines cards, I gave her some flowers yesterday as It seems pointless buying flowers and then hiding them for a day or so! I’m going to order a takeaway from a local pub for tomorrow as well.

Have a good day.

Stuart.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Feb 2021)

I'm


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We'll all the odds and sods are done. Time for a supermarket run. Sadly this will have to be Tesco as Mrs P wants items Aldi cannot offer. I really do not like Tesco. Probably utterly irrational but I hate Tesco.
> 
> Don't mention it anywhere but I think I'll pop into the LBS 😉
> 
> Anyone seen @Mo1959 ??


She is hunkered down.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If its got 2 bogs tell them I will give them £100K.


It's only got one and they're asking £325K.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> It's only got one and they're asking £325K.


OMG 
I will stay here.


----------



## gavroche (13 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> It's only got one and they're asking £325K.


Well out of my price range, besides , I don't like the roads in Devon, full of potholes.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Here's today's quiz:
> 
> What are "Wool Dryer Balls?"
> 
> Prizes for the correct and funniest answers.


Industrial, 
They were used to keep the fleeces seperate whilst being cleaned.
They were used in sacks of wool, once cleaned, to keep the moisture at a certain level.

So I'm guessing that someone has brought out a version, that won't be cheap, that you can use in the home. Washing or drying wool.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> OMG
> I will stay here.


Got to keep the riff raff out.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Got to keep the riff raff out.


You got in!!


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Next door bungalow has gone on the market - so we'll be having new neighbours soon.
> Hope it doesn't get sold as a second home/holiday rent.
> Prices are holding up though and they're selling fast.



Our next door neighbour's house has just gone up for sale too. 

Think they have split up, the husband has not been around for several months (unless he is buried in the garden?).

Shame really, although we were not "best mates" they were good neighbours, and, as Mrs @BoldonLad observed, "better the devil you know".


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Next door bungalow has gone on the market - so we'll be having new neighbours soon.
> Hope it doesn't get sold as a second home/holiday rent.
> Prices are holding up though and they're selling fast.


Buyers market, with many not getting the initial asking price. Currently, expect 80% of the price displayed. With further falls to come.


----------



## GM (13 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Who dat den?




That'll be Rick Stein, only 60 miles down the coast from you!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> I don't like the roads in Devon, full of potholes.


Last time I checked, Devon was still in the UK, so *no surprises there*! 

(Is there anyone living anywhere in the UK who is happy with the condition of _their _local roads? )


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2021)

Tesco!!!! Did I mention I hate Tesco? While shopping the lights blinked -ONCE.

"Due to the recent power cut you may experience some delay at the tills"

OK. I know it's not their fault but at work we had systems to prevent this and we were tiny. Surely Tesco can sort it???

Back tomorrow - queue is to the back of the store!


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Buyers market, with many not getting the initial asking price. Currently, expect 80% of the price displayed. With further falls to come.


Not around here. Lot of London money coming in.


----------



## 12boy (13 Feb 2021)

Our grandson is going on 4 months now and the daily stream of pictures and little videos does a lot for Mrs 12's spirits. With the wind chill it will be -35C today. When I was working at Social Security, my service area, about 50 k sq miles, included the Arapahoe/Shoshone joint reservation. This 13k sq miles area was once the home only of the Shoshone, but since the Arapahoe and the Shoshone were ancestral enemies, they put the Arapahoe there too. During this little spell of cold weather we've been enjoying, and having the baby on our minds, I can't help but wonder what it would have been like keeping an infant alive, clean and healthy while teepee living. In terms of staying warm, well fed, having all kinds of social contact and entertainment, not even the very rich a few hundred years ago, live as well as we do now. They sure as hell didn' t have a shed full of bikes, did they.
Not much outdoor stuff for me today, but hopefully I can keep amused. BTW, the dreaded effects of my 2nd vaccine shot never materialized as more than a sore arm. The second shingles shot was much worse.
Be well, safe and keep your powder dry.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Last time I checked, Devon was still in the UK, so *no surprises there*!
> 
> (Is there anyone living anywhere in the UK who is happy with the condition of _their _local roads? )


If you were in Shetland you probably would be happy. The last time I was there I cycled most of the mainland as well as Unst and Fetlar. I saw one pothole up near Sullum Voe.


----------



## GM (13 Feb 2021)

Been watching Adrian Dunbar's Coastal Ireland on catch up. Looks absolutely fabulous, been to a lot of the places he visited over the years as family holidays. Would love to do a bike tour along the west coast....dream on!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Feb 2021)

I've been watching Hornblower on youtube


----------



## gavroche (13 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Last time I checked, Devon was still in the UK, so *no surprises there*!
> 
> (Is there anyone living anywhere in the UK who is happy with the condition of _their _local roads? )


I live in North Wales and although not perfect, the roads are certainly in better condition. In Devon, where my daughter lives, 10 miles from Bideford, potholes are 6" deep and sometimes more. Luckily, she is moving to East the Water ( what a strange name) next month so I might see an improvement but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Luckily, she is moving to East the Water ( what a strange name) next month so I might see an improvement but I am not holding my breath.


I doubt it. 
East the Water is Bideford's poor neighbour.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Buyers market, with many not getting the initial asking price. Currently, expect 80% of the price displayed. With further falls to come.


I suspect desirable locations are selling well. Friend of mine viewed the cottage that backs on to my house at 9.30. Offered the full asking price three hours later. I've said nothing but the general view is "how much???"


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> In Devon, where my daughter lives, 10 miles from Bideford, potholes are 6" deep and sometimes more.


Pah - mere pockmarks! We have _PROPER _potholes here... 









gavroche said:


> Luckily, she is moving to East the Water ( what a strange name)...


Well, it _IS_ East (of) the Water (River Torridge)! 

I'm going to do a random Streetview sample of Bideford's roads to see if they look any worse than here...


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Last time I checked, Devon was still in the UK, so *no surprises there*!
> 
> (Is there anyone living anywhere in the UK who is happy with the condition of _their _local roads? )



Not in Lancashire. In October I was in Yorkshire on a 90 miler round Buttertubs, Fleet Moss and Lamp Moss and we all remarked on how good the roads were. I don't think there was a shout for hole all day....... plenty for sheep!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm going to do a random Streetview sample of Bideford's roads to see if they look any worse than here...


Ha - the very first place I looked had what looked like an iffy repair around a drain cover! 

Most roads just had the usual crappy surfaces that I find many places that I ride.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2021)

So my Tesco woes continued. I'd chosen to do a "scan and shop." This was a full week's shop plus things we had run out of and ingredients for batch cooking for the freezer. A BIG shop as they say.

Got to the self-scan tills. Still down. Had to unpack on to a conveyor, scan through a till and repack. 😠

Tesco should be able to cope with this. My last work place was very rural, power failures were frequent and our three-phase had the annoying habit of spiking the computer systems. All our IT equipment was connected to power surge protectors which were basically very heavy duty batteries. The battery was on a constant trickle charge and the PCs took power from the battery. If we had power cut or spike it hit the surge protectors and the PCs would run for 30 minutes on battery power. During that time we either shut down or the generators kicked in.

We were a tiny business. Lord knows why Tesco can't do similar.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2021)

We encountered that monster 'pothole' on one of my forum rides. There was a sign indicating a road closure. We ignored it, thinking that we would easily be able to get round a few traffic cones and a ditch or two. Then we discovered that the road no longer existed for about 20 metres. We had to scramble up a muddy embankment to get round the hole.


----------



## dickyknees (13 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> Been watching Adrian Dunbar's Coastal Ireland on catch up. Looks absolutely fabulous, been to a lot of the places he visited over the years as family holidays. Would love to do a bike tour along the west coast....dream on!


We drove the Causeway Coast route three years ago. Went from Ballycastle to Belfast. 
Stunning coastal route, would love to cycle it. 
We also visited the Gobbins, a must do when it opens again. 
https://thegobbinscliffpath.com/


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Not in Lancashire. In October I was in Yorkshire on a 90 miler round Buttertubs, Fleet Moss and Lamp Moss and we all remarked on how good the roads were. I don't think there was a shout for hole all day.......* plenty for sheep!*


Must resist...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> In October I was in Yorkshire on a 90 miler round Buttertubs, Fleet Moss and Lamp Moss and we all remarked on how good the roads were. I don't think there was a shout for hole all day....... plenty for sheep!


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2021)




----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


You're early!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're early!


He's joined us in insomnia and hasn't bothered going to bed yet... 

Oh, it is 03:30 - time for me to head off for crossword puzzles, games and a few more pages of the book that I am reading. I used to read a book in 1-2 days but it has taken me since Christmas to read 115 pages of this one. I don't pick it up until I am almost too tired to read!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2021)

No doubt Mo will sneak in while I type but I appear to be 1st .
Just slurping my coffee while deciding what to do. I will report back later.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Paulus (14 Feb 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
It's a balmy 1c outside at the moment, and set to make 8c by this afternoon .

More of the usual things to do, and I am treating MrsP to some rib eye steak for tea tonight, what with it being Valentines day and all that nonsense.  

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2021)

I have risen!

Happy valentines day to all the chicks out there.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Feb 2021)

Morning has broken, and it’s four degrees, time to dig the shorts and tee shirt out😁
Let’s see what enchantments the day brings!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2021)

I have just done a "Mo" and been for a walk in the dark.
It was interesting as I saw errhh nothing. Not even a pair of eyes watching me. Not quite true, I saw one Blackbird.
At +3° that makes it 6° warmer than yesterday......made a massive difference.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2021)

Could I ask you all to read this please.
Virtually everything mentioned is what MrsD is going through.......terrible nerve pain in her feet makes it so difficult to walk.
Sometimes I have to drag her up just one step.
Wakes up at 08.30 but back in bed by 10.30.
NOT after sympathy.......just want people to know how bad this sh*t thing can be.

https://news.sky.com/story/amp/the-...ting-after-effects-for-nearly-a-year-12214233


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Could I ask you all to read this please.
> Virtually everything mentioned is what MrsD is going through.......terrible nerve pain in her feet makes it so difficult to walk.
> Sometimes I have to drag her up just one step.
> Wakes up at 08.30 but back in bed by 10.30.
> ...




So sorry to hear that Mrs D is no better Dave. I do hope they find out what's wrong.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2021)

Morning folks. 3 deg and feels like -3 here. All the snow has more or less gone. It's still Icey on the drive but I am not going anywhere so I don't care.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> View attachment 573820


I'm left wondering what a "full" lamb is?


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Sunday........ or Monday? I dunno, it all seems the same to me. 
Couldn't be arsed to cut my hair last month and now I've realised it's the longest it's been for 40 years! Going to feel odd when I finally do go for a shearing.
Still windy out there, so will avoid the beach this morning and walk on the Burrows instead.
Biggest excitement in the lockdown days seems to be ordering stuff online and waiting for it to be delivered. Bought some extra caravan security items yesterday.


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm left wondering what a "full" lamb is?


One that's been caught by a Welsh man.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> So sorry to hear that Mrs D is no better Dave. I do hope they find out what's wrong.


Thanks Welshie.
They think they know what's wrong (long covid) but can't do anything about it.
Maybe 10 weeks ago I was worse than her (apart from the nerve pain) but am hopefully turning a corner......I just hope MrsD follows my pattern.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Could I ask you all to read this please.
> Virtually everything mentioned is what MrsD is going through.......terrible nerve pain in her feet makes it so difficult to walk.
> Sometimes I have to drag her up just one step.
> Wakes up at 08.30 but back in bed by 10.30.
> ...


I don't really know what to say Dave. This must be very hard for you both but I feel sure you will get through it. 🤗

If anyone doubts why we all have to get vaccinated these reports should be shown to them.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Feb 2021)

Good day people. It's grey, overcast and 2⁰C.........yeah, improvement!!! Nope! Blowing a gale and very cold.

No plans for the day other than to make a moussaka and a banana loaf. I may begin clearing out the garage but then again I may not.

@Dirk it is Sunday.......I did have to check to be sure though.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2021)

My twin grandsons had their Covid19 jab on Friday like Mr WD. Saturday morning they both had a headache, had been sick 4 or 5 times during the night, hurt all over and had trouble breathing. They felt like they were having hearts attacks. One was advised to go straight to A&E after phoning 111. All is well. Not having heart problems or heart attack. The symptoms are probably an allergic reaction. Take a couple of Ibuprofen for the headache and take things easy. His twin did the same and started to feel better. Phew.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> View attachment 573820



Willoughby, a small village just the other side of Dunchurch has a large duck pond and the villagers always put signs out when the ducklings are about.








this picture's an old one


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Happy valentines day to all the chicks out there.


I am so envious of Drago’s style and charisma , if only I was half as suave and smooth.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2021)

Lol!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I am so envious of Drago’s style and charisma , if only I was half as suave and smooth.


It must have taken many years to perfect.
One of his chat up lines, a quick flash of his y fronts......how could any "chick" resist


----------



## Drago (14 Feb 2021)

-2 here and a biting wind. Not quite as painfully cold as uesterday, but the difference is niggardly.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My twin grandsons had their Covid19 jab on Friday like Mr WD. Saturday morning they both had a headache, had been sick 4 or 5 times during the night, hurt all over and had trouble breathing. They felt like they were having hearts attacks. One was advised to go straight to A&E after phoning 111. All is well. Not having heart problems or heart attack. The symptoms are probably an allergic reaction. Take a couple of Ibuprofen for the headache and take things easy. His twin did the same and started to feel better. Phew.


I've heard unofficial advice from a nurse is on return home take two paracetamol, drink plenty of water through the day, two paracetamol at bedtime and two more the next morning.

It's in my plan.

A cycling friend (I do have others!) aged 71 felt poorly for two days, back on his turbo day three and was shattered in the evening. Day four all good.

The majority I know had a reaction of some sort. WD's grandsons is the worst I've heard of. 🤗

The message seems to be expect some reaction and rest.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've heard unofficial advice from a nurse is on return home take two paracetamol, drink plenty of water through the day, two paracetamol at bedtime and two more the next morning.
> 
> It's in my plan.
> 
> ...



I had hardly any reaction to the jab, heavy arm and stiff wrist immediately after I had it and a little tired for a few days, and that was it.


----------



## gavroche (14 Feb 2021)

Bonjour. It is definitively warming up as it is raining ( slight drizzle ) this morning. I have just taken Molly for a walk and forgot to put her coat on so she is a bit wet now and smells like a wet dog. 
Nothing planned for today apart from putting the exercise bike back in the shed as, to be honest, it looks a bit daft in the lounge. I will also take the back wheel off and cassette, ready to take to my LBS to true it up as it wobbles a bit and grease the bearings. I know it is only a cheap bike but I might use it for local errands instead of walking, when the mood takes me. 
Rugby is on this afternoon. Ireland-France. Allez les bleus!
I will phone my wife in a minute and must admit I do miss her. Isn't it nice to still be in love after 35 years. 
Ok, enough of that before I get tears in my eyes. Have a good day every one.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2021)

Now that they know what they can expect after the jab,they will be prepared for the next one. They do have an underlying medical condition that effects their immune system so I daresay that didn't help any.

I have no doubt they will be ready with the paracetamol.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Now that they know what they can expect after the jab,they will be prepared for the next one. They do have an underlying medical condition that effects their immune system so I daresay that didn't help any.
> 
> I have no doubt they will be ready with the paracetamol.


I was fine apart from a sore arm around where the jab was, especially as MrsD kept elbowing it during the night. 2 tablets sorted that.
MrsD had no affects at all........she was tired but that could be the virus.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Feb 2021)

Still a gale here and heavy rain forecast but not yet arrived. Temp is 4.5C outside here but FB warnings just out that the Craignure road is very dodgy with snow. This is probably about 10 plus miles from here. We often seem to have a micro climate in this corner.
Trees down and I was planning on going up a farm road with small trees so hopefully it should be ok.
On the subject of covid vaccine. I had no adverse reaction at all apart from a slightly tender bit where the needle went in.
My text subscription for Calmac alerts had in fact expired but they seem to have stopped warning you of this. The only indication is a lack of text messages but now that it is reinstated there is a stream warning me of cancellations. The small Lochaline/Fishnish ferry seems to mostly keep going but I have been on sometimes when landing seems unlikely. Instruction from the crew is " When I say go you go and do not under any circumstances stop". Somebody did once get nervous and slow down too much and the ferry slipped back a bit and they ended in the water.


----------



## GM (14 Feb 2021)

Morning all...I got to say, Mrs GM has a great sense of humour she always out wits me with the funny Valentine cards....







...very appropriate!

As a treat it's my turn to cook Sunday lunch! 

Have a great day folks!


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


No cuppa!!


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> No cuppa!!


 Happy now


----------



## Sterlo (14 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was fine apart from a sore arm around where the jab was, especially as MrsD kept elbowing it during the night. 2 tablets sorted that.
> MrsD had no affects at all........she was tired but that could be the virus.


What tablets did you give MrsD to stop her elbowing you?


----------



## 12boy (14 Feb 2021)

Wow...I am such a guppy. For a while I thought the Republicans would do the right thing and impeach the odious one. 
I arose this morning to let the Aged Pooch out and get the paper and found her squatted in the snow unable to or unwilling to move. It is sunny out and looks like it may have been warmer than the previous few days. I picked her up and let her sit on her bed while her breakfast was prepared which she did eat, fortunately. Coffee made and the tablet turned on and the weather checked. No wonder her little toes got too cold to walk....it was -31 C with a wind chill of -42. Letting the faucets drip paid off....no pipes frozen last night. By the end of the week we will be back to 4C.
Dave7, I surely hope your wife will recover completely and at least she has you to love and care for her. Same goes for Drago and DaveR, of course.
Feliz dia del amor y amistad to all of you and yours.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2021)

And we are back to warmer and decidedly wetter weather.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I had hardly any reaction to the jab, heavy arm and stiff wrist immediately after I had it and a little tired for a few days, and that was it.



Are you sure that the stiff wrist was down to the jab Dave? 😄


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Are you sure that the stiff wrist was down to the jab Dave? 😄


Don't forget the "heavy arm".


----------



## PaulSB (14 Feb 2021)

I've made a very good banana loaf. Tried and tested. The moussaka looks and smells delicious around 7.00pm we will find out.

Mrs P is watching Ireland v France and *still* chuntering on about Scotland's defeat yesterday. She needs to try being a Rovers fan - at least 46 if onlys a year compared with just 5 for the odd shaped balls people.

Anyone got a spare room?


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And we are back to warmer and decidedly wetter weather.


Don't moan. 
You were one who said it was cold.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Feb 2021)

It's dark, wet and windy so I'm researching new routes. I know I blather on about Lancashire, hills, climbs and what great cycling country I'm lucky to have. I've ridden all of this route but never joined up this way - it's on the summer list. Have a little watch, it's the reason I love to climb. The only way is up! Scroll down a little for the three minute video.

Trough of Bowland plus a bit!!


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2021)

Hornblower makes the day go quicker


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Are you sure that the stiff wrist was down to the jab Dave? 😄





Dave7 said:


> Don't forget the "heavy arm".



No chance of it being anything else.


----------



## rustybolts (14 Feb 2021)

Doctor in Ireland WHO WILL NOT GIVE VACCINE !!

"Reacting to a doctor on RTÉ’s Liveline programme who said he would not administer the vaccine to his patients, Mr Reid said it was “quite shocking” that a doctor would take such a course of action and alternative arrangements would be made.

Dr Gerard Waters, a GP at the Whitethorn Clinic in Celbridge, Co Kildare, told the programme that he was a “conscientious objector” and would not be recommending the vaccine to his patients.

Mr Reid said the list of over-70s in the State is on the Primary Care Reimbursement Service (PCRS) system and Dr Waters’s patients will be contacted separately before they receive their vaccines.


Speaking to The Irish Times, Dr Waters confirmed he would not administer the vaccine on the basis he believed it untrustworthy and unnecessary.

“My problem primarily is that I don’t think the pathogenicity of Covid is sufficiently severe to a) cause lock downs or b) to use a messenger RNA [vaccine],” he said, expressing concern over its safety.

Playing down the severity of the virus, Dr Waters said questions remained as to why children did not die, and said he did not know anyone who had died. He said postmortems should have been carried out on everyone whose death was linked to Covid-19.

He also confirmed he did not refer patients for Covid-19 tests. “I have decided not to get involved with the whole thing from the beginning.”

This is a doctor in his 70s who is well regarded generally but wears a long white ponytail on his full head of white hair. He is known personally to some friends of mine who informed me he is very intelligent and a clever guy but generally thinks outside the box. What do you make of it ? any similar docs in UK ?


----------



## Paulus (14 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Doctor in Ireland WHO WILL NOT GIVE VACCINE !!
> 
> "Reacting to a doctor on RTÉ’s Liveline programme who said he would not administer the vaccine to his patients, Mr Reid said it was “quite shocking” that a doctor would take such a course of action and alternative arrangements would be made.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a bit of loose cannon in the medical world. He probably has his reasons though.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's dark, wet and windy so I'm researching new routes. I know I blather on about Lancashire, hills, climbs and what great cycling country I'm lucky to have. I've ridden all of this route but never joined up this way - it's on the summer list. Have a little watch, it's the reason I love to climb. The only way is up! Scrioll down a little for the three minute video.
> 
> Trough of Bowland plus a bit!!


I just looked at the route. I think that I have ridden most of it at one time or another... 

I can't see the point of going into Lancaster - I would just turn right at the crossroads at Quernmore and I also wouldn't bother going to Kirkby Lonsdale and doing 5 km on the A65 - too many bikers hurtling about up there. I'd cut across to Wray via Gressingham instead with a possible cafe stop at *Bridge House Farm* in Wray? I normally head directly E from Wray and avoid Low/High Bentham. I have never done the Cross o' Greet climb in that direction. I have always done it from the south. I must try it that way some time .I would skip Clitheroe and just head straight for Longridge Fell from Waddington. All looks good though!

I was just thinking... Did I ever get round to finishing that route for you from Whalley to Hebden Bridge so you could tackle Mytholm Steeps?


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Feb 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Up early (for me) as I got up for a pee and couldn't get back to sleep. 
Monday and temperature is due to hit double figures, if only the rain would stop ☔☔
Our youngest daughter's 41st birthday today, we got her a yogurt maker, I remember them being a thing about 30 or so years ago, interesting that what's old is new again 🤔
Looking forward to an Indian takeaway tonight, Mrs Tenkay cooks a good curry herself, but the takeaway is a nice treat.

Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2021)

I'm up to........and I shouldn't be


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2021)

Good morning Kev and NNs (and Mo if you are around)
My body clock is confused. MRSD goes back to bed by 20.30 so I tend to join her.....but then I am awake by 0500.
So.........I am off for a walk in the dark in 10 minutes having had my morning coffee. I only have one coffee per day and that is 1st thing.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2021)

Good morning all, woke up needing a P about half four and can't get back to sleep, I thought about going downstairs to make a cuppa but don't want to disturb my Good Lady.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Feb 2021)

Morning. A bit milder at last although it is going to take a few days to shift the lying snow. Thank God as I am fed up sitting around getting fat and unfit. Even some walks will be good. The wrist doesn’t feel like I will be cycling for a few weeks anyway.


----------



## Paulus (15 Feb 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 

It's raining outside at the moment.

We were both awoken during the night by a loud bang which seemed to come from the back of the house. There is no damage of any sort, spooky eh?

I will get out with the dog soon, and then out on the bike for a bimble around the local lanes.
Then, the excitement mounts, back to the jigsaw.

Another day in paradise


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2021)

Well that was good. Managed to get a (approx) 2 1/2 mile walk in**...... must be 7 months since I have been able to manage that.
Tell you what Mo, don't know how you jog/run in the dark.......I was continually watching where my feet were landing, especially with all the wet leaves on the ground. Note to self... .I need a better torch.
**the first part of the walk is through the small country park, then its a big semi circular loop. Seems to go on for ever in the dark.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (15 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Doctor in Ireland WHO WILL NOT GIVE VACCINE !!
> 
> "Reacting to a doctor on RTÉ’s Liveline programme who said he would not administer the vaccine to his patients, Mr Reid said it was “quite shocking” that a doctor would take such a course of action and alternative arrangements would be made.
> 
> ...


Uptil last Autumn I met A number of people who said they didn't know anyone who had died as A result of Covid , as if that was a scientific and significant fact. But a Doctor who doesn't , clearly is out of touch with his older patients and his local hospital. This story may well be a media invention \ exaggeration (very irresponsible if the source hasn't checked facts) and in practice he's already retired, if not then it needs to happen now.

If there's anyone reading who suspects he may be right, I urge you to think of any Nurses or Doctors or any other staff working in hospitals that you might know and to get in touch. Listen to their experiences of the past 12 months and you'll be a lot wiser, Covid doesn't just 'take down' the old and there will be a large no of younger people suffering serious consequences for a long time to come. I hope the vaccines will be made available to everyone as although the R no is falling it's still a danger with new cases every day.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> 
> It's raining outside at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Didn't get up for a pee in the night. Never do. 
Off to LIDL in Ilfracombe this morning for a bit of shopping and to walk doggie around Bicclescombe park.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Didn't get up for a pee in the night. Never do.
> Off to LIDL in Ilfracombe this morning for a bit of shopping and to walk doggie around Bicclescombe park.


You are missing out on one of life's great pleasures. A relaxing 0300 pee is a thing of beauty


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2021)

Hello world. Light cloud, slight breeze and 6⁰C. There was a dawn chorus around 7.00am. The Jackdaw calls can be heard down the chimney.** This is Lancashire. Today feels so much better than the last ten or so.

I will be out for a ride at 9.00. Hopefully a steady one as it's ten days since I looked at my bike.

** We used to have a problem with jackdaws nesting in the chimneys till we had mesh caps installed. Our resident jackdaws spend a lot of time trying to get in to people's chimneys and there's a constant clamour of calls echoing down the chimney at this time of year.

A collection of jackdaws is a "clattering." About right for the noisy buggers.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2021)

Morning. We have sun and its 6 deg feeling like 3. No wind or rain either.

Off for a shower now. Then i have to drop WD prescription into the quacks.

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You are missing out on one of life's great pleasures. A relaxing 0300 pee is a thing of beauty



No its not its a **** nuisance.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Feb 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Uptil last Autumn I met A number of people who said they didn't know anyone who had died as A result of Covid , as if that was a scientific and significant fact. But a Doctor who doesn't , clearly is out of touch with his older patients and his local hospital. This story may well be a media invention \ exaggeration (very irresponsible if the source hasn't checked facts) and in practice he's already retired, if not then it needs to happen now.
> 
> If there's anyone reading who suspects he may be right, I urge you to think of any Nurses or Doctors or any other staff working in hospitals that you might know and to get in touch. Listen to their experiences of the past 12 months and you'll be a lot wiser, Covid doesn't just 'take down' the old and there will be a large no of younger people suffering serious consequences for a long time to come. I hope the vaccines will be made available to everyone as although the R no is falling it's still a danger with new cases every day.


I read the original post and felt much the same as you. I wasnt going to post the following as I felt it a bit too sombre and this particular forum tends to be an oasis of calm amidst the more excitable forums. I mentioned last week that Mrs Tenkaykev and I had walked to Wimborne. What I didn’t say was that I bumped into a good friend I know from the running community. He works for a local undertakers. They have a beautiful Woodland burial facility and Crematorium. He told me he was off to work at lunchtime, where he’d be working until midnight preparing bodies for cremation, his would be the second shift of the day, they’d been working two shifts a day until midnight, seven days a week for several weeks. He described it as “ horrific” they are cremating people in body bags and preserving the ashes so families can have memorial services when things return to more normal times. The family business who he works for are in the process of getting a second cremation oven installed.He knows that other local undertakers are in the same situation. 
If the Doctor mentioned in the original post was indeed “ highly intelligent “ he would have done some basic research, there’s a wealth of reliable scientifically and statistically checked research available if you avoid the tabloid sensationalism.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You are missing out on one of life's great pleasures. A relaxing 0300 pee is a thing of beauty


I must admit ( Mo and Welshie look away now ) that my nocturnal micturitions are conducted in the seated position 😮 
This is due to not wanting to turn the lights on, and not trusting my aim when still half asleep 😉


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2021)

This came up on my facebook memories, Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I must admit ( Mo and Welshie look away now ) that my nocturnal micturitions are conducted in the seated position 😮
> This is due to not wanting to turn the lights on, and not trusting my aim when still half asleep 😉


ahhh its nice to stand there swaying and hoping your aim is good.
In case its not, a mop to clean the ceiling is useful


----------



## oldwheels (15 Feb 2021)

At last the wind has gone down temporarily but there is light rain just now. 
Need to start trying to salvage something from the wreckage of my now ex polytunnel. Once my tools and some of the wood is out the rest can wait till better weather. Not sure what to do with it but may just put a cover over and leave the ends open as I am not going to be growing anything in it anyway. Could be a handy shelter to work on the trike.
Corran Ferry was off for most of yesterday and it takes a lot of wind to stop them. Today Calmac is in chaos due to boats being stranded out of place and getting everything back on schedule is not easy.
At least it is not as cold as it has been recently but the forecast for the next week or so does not look encouraging,
The Estate Manager of a local large estate told my wildlife pal that all the holiday houses were booked solid from the beginning of May till the end of October. Another horrible summer seems on the cards to depress me further than usual.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2021)

You lot are disgusting


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are disgusting


I am glad you are not including me in that "lot" ......I agree with you, they are disgusting.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2021)

I'm up again


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2021)

The last of the parts to change the transmission pipe on my car have arrived so it's going back to the garage on Friday to have that done. That will cost me about £250.


----------



## postman (15 Feb 2021)

What crap sleep,legs were hot and restless,feeling drained today fidgety all night.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm up to........and I shouldn't be


Up to what though!


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are disgusting


Have you discussed this with everyone!


----------



## GM (15 Feb 2021)

Morning all... Another big sleep, didn't wake up until 9.30 when Mrs GM brought a mug of tea up for me. Did need to get up twice during the night though!

Todays job is my least favourite.....cleaning the oven! 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are disgusting


I'm not


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Another big sleep, didn't wake up until 9.30 when Mrs GM brought a mug of tea up for me. Did need to get up twice during the night though!
> 
> Todays job is my least favourite.....cleaning the oven!
> 
> Have a good day folks!


Every now and then we pay a pro cleaner to give the oven a full cleanse...... must say, its like new when he has finished. Worth every penny imo.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Another big sleep, didn't wake up until 9.30 when Mrs GM brought a mug of tea up for me. Did need to get up twice during the night though!
> 
> Todays job is my least favourite.....cleaning the oven!
> 
> Have a good day folks!



I do our oven every Friday afternoon


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I do our oven every Friday afternoon


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I do our oven every Friday afternoon


I do too... But only if it falls on February 29th!


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2021)

Just had a phone call they are coming to repair my garage door  I'll be back on the road again


----------



## gavroche (15 Feb 2021)

Good afternoon. The sun has just come out but the roads are still very wet. Took Molly for a long walk earlier then played in the garden with her. On my walk, I met Nathan whom I haven't seen for a long time. He is a trained chef but due to the current situation, he is presently working as a labourer on a building site. 
Might remove some stones from the garden later or might not as time is something I am not short of presently. 
I have pumped up the tyres on my Allez and if the weather remains warmer and sunny, I intend to do a short ride tomorrow. 
Lunch time now so .


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2021)

Shopping and doggie walking done.
Just been down to the caravan and put the new motor mover covers on, did a full systems check and a visual inspection. All good to go!
Just got fingers crossed that we will be OK to go away the week after Easter.


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2021)

My car cleaned and waxed. New rain hat fitted to the chimney. 3rd load of laundry now in the machine.

Sun is out here and ive been outside in a muscle vest, flexing for the ladies ot the street to get an eyeful of man hunk. On a really good year I can mince around in a muscle vest with my lats spread from mid February to late November.


----------



## pawl (15 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> ahhh its nice to stand there swaying and hoping your aim is good.
> In case its not, a mop to clean the ceiling is useful





That’s just bragging,Could be I’m just jealous


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Feb 2021)

A pleasant 5k walk/ run with Mrs Tenkaykev, her watch does an auto 5 minute/ 1 minute sequence that repeats until the activity is stopped.
We past a small development of four detached houses. They looked very well done with some nice features, interesting to see that each driveway has an Electric car charging station as standard.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2021)

Lovely day here. 11 deg and sunny. Havnt seen weather like this for a long time. 

Chicken dinner for us today.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2021)

Bright and sunny here this afternoon, a walk would be nice, or even a bimble, but the physio is due this afternoon, if she shows, so it'll have to wait.


----------



## gavroche (15 Feb 2021)

The trouble with being on your own is that you have to think ahead every day about what you are going to eat for dinner. Lunch is easy, just a sandwich. 
Tonight, I shall have pork chop and mash I think and apple truddle for dessert. 
Tomorrow, I will make a lasagne, probably enough to last me at least 2 meals.
When Mrs G is back, I am looking forward to hearing " Tea is ready".


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Feb 2021)

Finally managed a ride today - not been out for 3 days due to cold and wind and asthma and stuff

for the last few months I have been riding wearing the same clothes - big fleece with hi vis cycle jacket on top 
bad move - far too hot - should have worn the normal fleece

so - weather is clearly warmer - met office and BBC promised a nice dry day
lying gits
fine as far as Warrington - then started raining as i headed back West into the wind - which was also in a different direction than stated!!!

still - good to get some miles in


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I do too... But only if it falls on February 29th!


That's you safe for another 15 years then.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2021)

Had fish and chips earlier.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just had a phone call they are coming to repair my garage door  I'll be back on the road again


"Hi we will be there in a couple of hours"..................still bloody waiting


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Shopping and doggie walking done.
> Just been down to the caravan and put the new motor mover covers on, did a full systems check and a visual inspection. All good to go!
> Just got fingers crossed that we will be OK to go away the week after Easter.



Those motor movers are great fun. We are Motorhomers, so, not applicable to us, but, a few years ago, in France, a Brit Caravanner arrived on site, and could not get his motor mover to work. He enlisted my aid to try to fix it, and/or manhandle his caravan into place. I managed to get it working, and, as a reward, I got to position his caravan (supervised by his wife, and mine, of course). It was great fun, like having a giant radio control model.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Those motor movers are great fun. We are Motorhomes, so, not applicable to us, but, a few years ago, in France, a Brit Caravanner arrived on site, and could not get his motor mover to work. He enlisted my aid to try to fix it, and/or manhandle his caravan into place. I managed to get it working, and, as a reward, I got to position his caravan (supervised by his wife, and mine, of course). It was great fun, like having a giant radio control model.


Ours wasn't working when we bought the van but I fixed it the start of last year.
It's been extremely useful. In fact, on a couple of sites we would not have been able to position the van due to ground conditions and slopes - there's only so much manual heaving you can do with a 1200kg van.


----------



## GM (15 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Every now and then we pay a pro cleaner to give the oven a full cleanse...... must say, its like new when he has finished. Worth every penny imo.




We've thought about getting a pro in, but when I do it I get brownie points....a big bit of cake


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2021)

I think it might be spring. 56 miles today and some of it in sunshine. A lot of roadies out and about.

@monkers I've been meaning to tell you. If you choose a Kinesis have a look at their stock mudguards called "Fend Off." The best I've ever had. Full length, good flaps, wrap round the wheel and made from aluminum. After 56 winter miles today the underside of the down tube is as clean as a whistle.


----------



## GM (15 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I do our oven every Friday afternoon




We only do our's when the kitchen fills with smoke when you turn it on, about every 3 months I reckon.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Feb 2021)

WHAT????

you are supposed to clean the oven

who knew!!!


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> We've thought about getting a pro in, but when I do it I get brownie points....a big bit of cake


Get one in to clean the oven, and get them out again before anyone has a chance to see them.

You then require a supply of cleaning materials used in your hard work.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Get one in to clean the oven, and get them out again before anyone has a chance to see them.
> 
> You then require a supply of cleaning materials used in your hard work.


Pro tip - get washable ones and put them in the washing machine so it looks like you have washed them


----------



## postman (15 Feb 2021)

Well after last night's crap sleep I actually feel very good,sat reading all day after doing some ironing,it must have been the little extra coffees I drank out of boredom yesterday..Not had one yet today,Mrs P just come back from her walk so the posh coffee will be going on soon.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2021)

Been out in the garden today doing a bit of tidying up. It almost feels like Spring is just around the corner.
I dropped into my local brewery whilst I was down at the caravan storage and picked up a case of freshly brewed IPA.
Just testing one now.


----------



## 12boy (15 Feb 2021)

Having just slept a plush 6 hours, I was awakened by the pooch jumping up and down on my bladder.
Going to get up to -5C. Perhaps if the wind aint too stout I will get a ride in. My 3.35 miles trudging in -22C was decent exercise but I miss bike riding.
Having the political stuff dial down a notch or two has reduced my base level tension to where after getting up to whiz a time or two in the night it is eay to go back to sleep. Usually. Most of the things I worry about are beyond my control and I try to remember to shine them on.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Having just slept a plush 6 hours, I was awakened by the pooch jumping up and down on my bladder.
> Going to get up to -5C. Perhaps if the wind aint too stout I will get a ride in. My 3.35 miles trudging in -22C was decent exercise but I miss bike riding.
> Having the political stuff dial down a notch or two has reduced my base level tension to where after getting up to whiz a time or two in the night it is eay to go back to sleep. Usually.* Most of the things I worry about are beyond my control *and I try to remember to shine them on.



My late Father used to say, about any worry "topic"..... "think, can you fix it?, if yes, then, stop worrying and do it, if no, stop worrying about it" very sensible, I always thought, but, not always easy to do


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> My late Father used to say, about any worry "topic"..... "think, can you fix it?, if yes, do it, if no, stop worrying about it" very sensible, I always thought, but, not always easy to do


That's my ethos.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> so - weather is clearly warmer - met office and BBC promised a nice dry day
> lying gits
> fine as far as Warrington - then started raining


I nipped out on foot earlier to buy some milk and bananas, and to pick up a Metro. The weather was pretty nice then so I planned to get out on my bike, but made the mistake of having a late breakfast when I got back from my stroll. By the time I finished it was raining and that put me off. My mudguard-equipped winter bike is confined to base until I can get its fork replaced. I'm aiming to get that done as soon as I've had my second jab.



classic33 said:


> That's you safe for another 15 years then.





ebikeerwidnes said:


> WHAT????
> 
> you are supposed to clean the oven
> 
> who knew!!!


In my defence... 99% of the use my oven gets is just warming up pitta breads. Maybe the odd pizza. It very rarely gets dirty.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Going to get up to -5C. Perhaps if the wind aint too stout I will get a ride in. My 3.35 miles trudging in -22C was decent exercise but I miss bike riding.


A pal of mine is married to a Texan woman. She comes over here for about 5 months a year to escape the Texan summer and he goes over there for about 5 months to escape the UK dreary/chilly winters. He just emailed me to say that they woke up this morning to find that it was -2 C INSIDE their log cabin and -10 outside! I don't think that he was impressed...  

The cold weather that you have been experiencing seems to stretch over most of the country!


----------



## 12boy (15 Feb 2021)

Yeah, it is. A lot of houses in that area don't have heating adequate for extreme cold spells and their pipes freeze, too. I remember one winter in Albuquerque, New Mexico, while still a college boy, our house heat would not keep the house over 4.4C.
This heinous hardship resulted in our finding it much easier to find a lady to share a bed in order to "keep warm".


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2021)

Garage door done


----------



## Dave7 (15 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Finally managed a ride today - not been out for 3 days due to cold and wind and asthma and stuff
> 
> for the last few months I have been riding wearing the same clothes - big fleece with hi vis cycle jacket on top
> bad move - far too hot - should have worn the normal fleece
> ...


Strange.......I live north Warrington and its not rained here.
You should have called in for a cuupa


----------



## 12boy (15 Feb 2021)

Went for a very short ride, mostly in snow. -17C when I began and -8C now. The pic looking south to Casper mountain across a street has a little herd of Pronghorns back from the road a bit. You may need to blow it up a bit to see them. The other one shows the valley I came up to get to the place for the Pronghorn shot. Towards the top of the shot you can see a little blacktop. I rode down to 1/2 mile from that road from my place, 3/4 mile south of that point, and back up to the high point. Enjoyed being out, and when I got to the high point a nice Chinook had begun, raising temps 10C in that many minutes.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Strange.......I live north Warrington and its not rained here.
> You should have called in for a cuupa


Huh

NOW he says


actually the rain was kinda patchy and mostly West towards Widnes - probably just one cloud that decided to follow me - sometimes they seem to do that!!!


----------



## Brads (15 Feb 2021)

22 months


Let me know if you get bored of my countdown


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Went for a very short ride, mostly in snow. -17C when I began and -8C now. The pic looking south to Casper mountain across a street has a little herd of Pronghorns back from the road a bit. You may need to blow it up a bit to see them. The other one shows the valley I came up to get to the place for the Pronghorn shot. Towards the top of the shot you can see a little blacktop. I rode down to 1/2 mile from that road from my place, 3/4 mile south of that point, and back up to the high point. Enjoyed being out, and when I got to the high point a nice Chinook had begun, raising temps 10C in that many minutes.
> View attachment 574140
> 
> 
> ...


 + another one for luck


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2021)

Brads said:


> 22 months
> 
> 
> Let me know if you get bored of my countdown


How many days?


----------



## oldwheels (15 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Ours wasn't working when we bought the van but I fixed it the start of last year.
> It's been extremely useful. In fact, on a couple of sites we would not have been able to position the van due to ground conditions and slopes - there's only so much manual heaving you can do with a 1200kg van.


It is a long time since I towed a caravan but motor movers had not been invented. We just reversed onto the pitch using the car. Mind you I was used to reversing farm trailers and when artic lorries first appeared I often had to reverse them into our loading bay as the drivers had never been trained and could not cope with tight spaces. This was on private land so no insurance issues regarding road traffic laws.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Pro tip - get washable ones and put them in the washing machine so it looks like you have washed them


Better still, get the ones actually used bag them and leave them outside. Too dirty to ever get clean.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> It is a long time since I towed a caravan but motor movers had not been invented. We just reversed onto the pitch using the car. Mind you I was used to reversing farm trailers and when artic lorries first appeared I often had to reverse them into our loading bay as the drivers had never been trained and could not cope with tight spaces. This was on private land so no insurance issues regarding road traffic laws.


I have no problem reversing a caravan.
I've reversed into passing places on narrow lanes on numerous occasions when the oncoming driver either couldn't reverse or refused to due to lack of competence.
I always reverse it into the gap between other vans in the storage yard - usually a gap of about 2 ft either side.
The motor mover is brilliant when levelling the van on wedges and for turning it around on soft ground.


----------



## 12boy (15 Feb 2021)

My little ride made me a little hungry and kinda lazy so I had rye crackers and green chile cheddar for lunch. You may not see a lot of green chile cheddar in your area, so there's a pic for y'all.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> My little ride made me a little hungry and kinda lazy so I had rye crackers and green chile cheddar for lunch. You may not see a lot of green chile cheddar in your area, so there's a pic for y'all.


That sounds good.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> WHAT????
> 
> you are supposed to clean the oven
> 
> who knew!!!


I've mentioned it to Mrs P.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've mentioned it to Mrs P.


And?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> And?


I'll be cleaning the oven tomorrow.......


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'll be cleaning the oven tomorrow.......


Let us know how you go on.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2021)

It was a no show by the physio this afternoon, I phoned and she has us booked in for tomorrow afternoon, she said Monday when we saw her Friday , but didn't let us know it had been changed.


----------



## GM (15 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'll be cleaning the oven tomorrow.......




Oh dear, what have I started!


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've mentioned it to Mrs P.


Well there's brave then


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Well there's brave then


Or foolish!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2021)

I'm up, but the bed calls me to go back


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2021)

Morning. Reasonably mild so I’ll finally be able to walk without worrying about slipping.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> It is a long time since I towed a caravan but motor movers had not been invented. We just reversed onto the pitch using the car. Mind you I was used to reversing farm trailers and when artic lorries first appeared I often had to reverse them into our loading bay as the drivers had never been trained and could not cope with tight spaces. This was on private land so no insurance issues regarding road traffic laws.


That is a skill that has always fascinated me. For a short time we had a tourer and I was hopeless at reversing into any given plot.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'll be cleaning the oven tomorrow.......


I do like a man who knows who the boss is


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2021)

I wish you all a good morning and a pleasant day .
Who would have thunk that on this day in 1947........
...........
........ @Dave7 was born 
Yup 74 years old today.
They said I would amount to nothing yet here I am......a member of the Old Farts CC club


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2021)

Got up at 0545 ready for a walk but my mojo disappeared.
Somehow the family concocted a lovely video on which they all, individually, send their love. I confess to shedding a few tears. I would love to share it with you but Whatsapp won't let you copy stuff.... you can forward it but not copy it.
MrsD is doing me a prawn cocktail for (what will be) late lunch. Sadly her appetite will not allow her to indulge so I may be forced to eat 2 lots..... I .must nip out for some white wine.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2021)

Good morning folks, its a tad damp this morning.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I wish you all a good morning and a pleasant day .
> Who would have thunk that on this day in 1947........
> ...........
> ........ @Dave7 was born
> ...




Happy Birthday Dave.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Happy birthday @Dave7 . 
Walking down to the village for a spot of shopping this morning.
Might watch @Drago autobiographical fillum this afternoon.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I wish you all a good morning and a pleasant day .
> Who would have thunk that on this day in 1947........
> ...........
> ........ @Dave7 was born
> ...




Happy birthday you old fart.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2021)

Morning. We had a lot of rain last night but its stopped for now anyways. 9 deg here apparently. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2021)

Lovely mild 5 miles walked. Fruit and fibre finished. Cuppa now.

Happy Birthday @Dave7


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2021)

Good day. Light cloud and warm. That's a positive. Noticed yesterday Mrs P did not have the heating on all day. Another sign of spring.

Happy Birthday @Dave7 🎉🥂🍾🎉

Friends tell me we get a sticker after being vaccinated. It's to help remind the over 65s they've been jabbed and don't need to go again.

No2 son is moving house over the next few days. Popping over to help out later. Most likely this will be to take granddaughter out while they get on with stuff...........I'd best take my drill and tool box.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That is a skill that has always fascinated me. For a short time we had a tourer and I was hopeless at reversing into any given plot.


It used to provide a lot of on site amusement watching attempts to get on a pitch. The driver was bad enough but his female [and it always was] companion did not have a clue either in guiding and signalling. They had never thought about any system of signalling in advance.
And then came the awning saga.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> It used to provide a lot of on site amusement watching attempts to get on a pitch. The driver was bad enough but his female [and it always was] companion did not have a clue either in guiding and signalling. They had never thought about any system of signalling in advance.
> And then came the awning saga.


I pulled a horse trailer for a while and wasn’t too bad at reversing it. It’s getting your head round steering what feels like the wrong way to get the trailer turning


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2021)

Happy birthday Dave. ... and to many more..


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Feb 2021)

Good Morning Folks,
Firstly, and most importantly, Happy Birthday @Dave7 🍺🎁🎂
I've also just had confirmation that there is indeed a ( insert deity of your choice ) Whilst perusing the Sainsbury site for our online order I noticed that there's a special edition jar of Marmite available, " Chilli Dynamite " 😍 and just to add further confirmation, I'd typed in "Marmite" in the search box and, heavens above, there's a " Lynx Africa with Marmite" body spray and shower gel !!
I've ordered both of course, I never was much of a "Ladies Man" but judging by what I've seen in the adverts that's about to change. 😄😄😄


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I wish you all a good morning and a pleasant day .
> Who would have thunk that on this day in 1947........
> ...........
> ........ @Dave7 was born
> ...



Happy birthday 😊


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Feb 2021)

Happy Birthday @Dave7 On the subject of trailers - for a few week I worked on a farm in Canada - quite far out into the rural area 

The local teenagers were all brought up driving tractors and could reverse a tractor with 3 or 4 articulated trailers behind it wil very little problem

it was amazing to watch!!

my friend and I could just about manage 1 trailer - and with a lot of restarts


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2021)

Bonjour. The sun is out and it all looks fine for a ride but............ I am waiting for delivery the new shower cubicle. The receipt says between 8am and 4pm  I can't even take Molly for a walk as I am stuck here, waiting.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. The sun is out and it all looks fine for a ride but............ I am waiting for delivery the new shower cubicle. The receipt says between 8am and 4pm  I can't even take Molly for a walk as I am stuck here, waiting.


Nowhere safe to leave it? Stick a note on the door?


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nowhere safe to leave it? Stick a note on the door?


I would rather have it inside the house as it is expensive and probably bulky too and don't wish to carry it.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> And then came the awning saga.


Otherwise known as 'divorce in a bag'.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That is a skill that has always fascinated me. For a short time we had a tourer and I was hopeless at reversing into any given plot.


First practical lesson we had at horticultural college was how to reverse a tractor and trailer. Stayed with me all my life.

It was great when we used to kart race. I'd turn up at the allotted area, nonchalantly reverse in to our slot while everyone else uncoupled trailers laden with karts and equipment and pushed them into place.

Very satisfying!


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2021)

You are still a youngster Dave so happy birthday.
Daily weather is wettish and windy. Forecast is for gales for the next week or so.
One of the back rings on my cooker has failed. Strangely I have a spare just lying handy I think but cannot really tell till I get the old one off if it will fit. Back ring is very difficult to get at and an 8mm socket is needed to get the retainer off unless it has welded itself in. I do have I think an 8mm socket but it is in my workshop at the top of the garden and it is raining.
I never use all 4 rings at one time anyway but the failed one is the one mostly used.
In the good old days I would just have gone down the street to the hydro board shop and got a new cooker and shoved it in the back of the car and dumped the old one. Now there are no electrical shops anywhere accessible and everything has to be sent. Even the shops that still exist carry no stock and only just show models. I prefer to see what I am buying to make sure it is suitable which cannot be done online and sending bulky goods back is not really a viable option.
Sometimes I feel even older than I really am.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2021)

I'm up again
I have on idea what I'll do today
I will have to think on that after breakfast brunch


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> You are still a youngster Dave so happy birthday.
> Daily weather is wettish and windy. Forecast is for gales for the next week or so.
> One of the back rings on my cooker has failed. Strangely I have a spare just lying handy I think but cannot really tell till I get the old one off if it will fit. Back ring is very difficult to get at and an 8mm socket is needed to get the retainer off unless it has welded itself in. I do have I think an 8mm socket but it is in my workshop at the top of the garden and it is raining.
> I never use all 4 rings at one time anyway but the failed one is the one mostly used.
> ...



A bit of Vaaseline on the thread when you fit the new ring will make it easier next time. Don't forget to disconnect and double check the power is off, then check again.


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2021)

Yeeppe!! The van has just been but he wouldn't bring them inside because of Covid so I had to do it: two big tall, heavy boxes. Anyway, they are in the hallway now and the plumber can do the rest tomorrow. 
Now I am free to do what I like so first, take Molly for a walk, then pick up my prescription from chemist, take cash out for plumber tomorrow, bit of shopping at Liddle and finally a possible ride early afternoon if the weather doesn't change by then.


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2021)

I was eighty on Feb2 No happy birthday’s perhaps because I didn’t say anything Think I’ll have a flounce 
Hear goes,


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I was eighty on Feb2 No happy birthday’s perhaps because I didn’t say anything Think I’ll have a flounce
> Hear goes,



Here you go, a belated Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Here you go, a belated Happy Birthday from me.





Thank you


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I was eighty on Feb2 No happy birthday’s perhaps because I didn’t say anything Think I’ll have a flounce
> Hear goes,


Well if its any consolation you don't look it
Aged 80......SHOUT IT FROM THE ROOF TOP


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2021)

It's Shrove Tuesday or Pancake Day for the heathens  and for Lent I'll stay in bed until 10:00


----------



## GM (16 Feb 2021)

Morning all... First of all, a very Happy Birthday @Dave7 , and a belated one @pawl . 

Pouring down here earlier, now seems to have eased off so out for a walk soon. Then the job of the day is to clinically clean the upstairs bathroom.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I was eighty on Feb2 No happy birthday’s perhaps because I didn’t say anything Think I’ll have a flounce
> Hear goes,



Belated happy birthday 😊


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2021)

Happy Birthday @Dave7


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Birthday @Dave7


Thanks.
I decided to celebrate by walking up and down the close in the nude.
I will let you know when they let me out


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2021)

Morning walk done.
Doggie walk done.
Staying home now to save the NHS.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I wish you all a good morning and a pleasant day .
> Who would have thunk that on this day in 1947........
> ...........
> ........ @Dave7 was born
> ...


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> *I pulled a horse trailer for a while* and wasn’t too bad at reversing it. It’s getting your head round steering what feels like the wrong way to get the trailer turning


Why didn't you get a horse to do that?
Much better suited to the job.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2021)

Right.....gonna watch the @Drago bio pic now.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I was eighty on Feb2 No happy birthday’s perhaps because I didn’t say anything Think I’ll have a flounce
> Hear goes,


I never mention birthdays and do not regard them as of much importance other than a date on the calendar. it is no great achievement to reach old age as it is more a matter of luck and probably genes unless you have a particularly dissolute lifestyle which shortens lifespan.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I never mention birthdays and do not regard them as of much importance other than a date on the calendar. it is no great achievement to reach old age as it is more a matter of luck and probably genes unless you have a particularly dissolute lifestyle which shortens lifespan.


Don't wear jeans any more, the legs are too small now, for the same waist size.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2021)

Pancakes
plain flour – check
eggs – check
milk – check
caster sugar - check
lemon – check
maple syrup – check
I'm all ready to go


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2021)

A long fight to get a new ring fitted to my cooker. It is easy enough if you know what you are doing but had to fly blind on this. A back ring is not easy to get at either.
Fortunately I spent many years fixing things from primitive distillery equipment to compressed air controlled valves/temperature controllers and latterly on knitting machinery. Mostly with no instructions or diagrams for guidance. Bicycles also it goes without saying.
A great feeling of satisfaction when the power gets turned on and smoke and heat arises from the new ring. The only problem was the holding bolt for the element would not tighten and discovered the thread was stripped. Rummage about in my junk box and a self tapper of the right size worked fine.
I have enough bits lying around to stock an ironmongers shop but sometimes I know I have the part I am looking for but cannot find it.Not everyone just happens to have spare cooker rings lying around.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A long fight to get a new ring fitted to my cooker. It is easy enough if you know what you are doing but had to fly blind on this. A back ring is not easy to get at either.
> Fortunately I spent many years fixing things from primitive distillery equipment to compressed air controlled valves/temperature controllers and latterly on knitting machinery. Mostly with no instructions or diagrams for guidance. Bicycles also it goes without saying.
> *A great feeling of satisfaction when the power gets turned on and smoke and heat arises from the new ring. *The only problem was the holding bolt for the element would not tighten and discovered the thread was stripped. Rummage about in my junk box and a self tapper of the right size worked fine.
> I have enough bits lying around to stock an ironmongers shop but sometimes I know I have the part I am looking for but cannot find it.Not everyone just happens to have spare cooker rings lying around.


Should there be smoke?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Feb 2021)

My daughter learnt the recipe for pancakes when she was at Primary School

She cam running out of school one pancake day yelling

EGGS
MILK
FLOUR
PANCAKE POWER

no idea how much of each


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I never mention birthdays and do not regard them as of much importance other than a date on the calendar. it is no great achievement to reach old age as it is more a matter of luck and probably genes unless you have a particularly dissolute lifestyle which shortens lifespan.





I don’t particularly look forward to birthdays these days Another step towards the crem

Ive been a keen cyclist and hill Walker since I was 15 Distances and speed are much diminished but still enjoyable Very much in line with the words of the poem What is this life if full of care we have no time to stand and stare


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2021)

All the best laid plans and all that ! Did all my jobs this morning, got bike out of the shed, got all my gear ready and now ...........


..........it is bloody raining !!
Got bike back in shed and put clothes away, checked forecast for the rest of the week and it isn't promising. 
So back to doing my jigsaws on the internet.


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2021)

I have discovered a Harry Potter magic wand under our stairs.So I went out for my longest walk this year.I decided for some reason for take my very very old walking stick with me.The one with some fantastic badges on it.So there I am walking along swinging the stick some young people move over and give me more room.I try to cross the road where there is no crossing cars stop let me over.Come to a crossing and again cars stop,a bloke on the other side of the road with his stick waves at me.I might just take this out every time I go walking it has power.


----------



## rustybolts (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I wish you all a good morning and a pleasant day .
> Who would have thunk that on this day in 1947........
> ...........
> ........ @Dave7 was born
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Dave


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I don’t particularly look forward to birthdays these days Another step towards the crem
> 
> Ive been a keen cyclist and hill Walker since I was 15 Distances and speed are much diminished but still enjoyable Very much in line with the words of the poem What is this life if full of care we have no time to stand and stare


I agree. My name is already on a headstone waiting to be engraved with the date when I join my wife.
I do not go for speed nowadays although I do admit to a childish delight in flying downhill sometimes. 
This is one reason [ apart from balance problems] I like my trike. I can stop and look at things easily and have a seat at the same time.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Should there be smoke?


Yes there is a coating of some kind from the manufacturing or perhaps put on as a protective layer. This is on the heating elements of most if not all electrical heating devices and burns off quickly when the appliance is first used.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> I have discovered a Harry Potter magic wand under our stairs.So I went out for my longest walk this year.I decided for some reason for take my very very old walking stick with me.The one with some fantastic badges on it.So there I am walking along swinging the stick some young people move over and give me more room.I try to cross the road where there is no crossing cars stop let me over.Come to a crossing and again cars stop,a bloke on the other side of the road with his stick waves at me.I might just take this out every time I go walking it has power.


I quite fancy a sword stick like the one carried by Adam Adamant. It would certainly put a swagger in my step and fend off any rapscallions who crossed my path.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> I have discovered a Harry Potter magic wand under our stairs.So I went out for my longest walk this year.I decided for some reason for take my very very old walking stick with me.The one with some fantastic badges on it.So there I am walking along swinging the stick some young people move over and give me more room.I try to cross the road where there is no crossing cars stop let me over.Come to a crossing and again cars stop,a bloke on the other side of the road with his stick waves at me.I might just take this out every time I go walking it has power.


My elder son who had health problems had a stick on one occasion when he came out of hospital and said he found people in Aberdeen were very helpful and courteous when he had the stick for walking.
I have a folding stick and a recumbent trike so a double whammy.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I don’t particularly look forward to birthdays these days Another step towards the crem...


Look at it the other way round - it is one day further away from the day that you were born. It is like doing 25 mile time trials and achieving a PB every time you compete! "_Today, I managed to have lived longer than I ever did before!_"


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I quite fancy a sword stick like the one carried by Adam Adamant. It would certainly put a swagger in my step and fend off any rapscallions who crossed my path.


I nearly bought one once as there was a guy at a Trade Fair I was at who had swords of all types for sale. which he claimed to make himself. They were all real and not fakes. I did ask if he got any grief from the police and he said not. I decided it would not be a good idea in practice. Some new [to us ] police constables objected to diving knives even so we had to keep them hidden. A good sharp knife can be a life saver to a diver caught in a net for example. It has happened.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Look at it the other way round - it is one day further away from the day that you were born. It is like doing 25 mile time trials and achieving a PB every time you compete! "_Today, I managed to have lived longer than I ever did before!_"


Another way of looking at it is that the present lockdown has taken a very large percentage of my remaining life span. Not much left now.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Another way of looking at it is that the present lockdown has taken a very large percentage of my remaining life span. Not much left now.


A more optimistic way of looking at it would be to realise that you could have caught Covid-19 a year ago and taken 2 months to die horribly...


----------



## rustybolts (16 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Another way of looking at it is that the present lockdown has taken a very large percentage of my remaining life span. Not much left now.


There could be lots of years left in you !! Think Young ! 👍


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I agree. *My name is already on a headstone waiting to be engraved with the date *when I join my wife.
> I do not go for speed nowadays although I do admit to a childish delight in flying downhill sometimes.
> This is one reason [ apart from balance problems] I like my trike. I can stop and look at things easily and have a seat at the same time.


My mother did exactly the same thing. My dad died in 1999 and my mother in 2014 so all we had to do was add the date and they are together.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I never mention birthdays and do not regard them as of much importance other than a date on the calendar. it is no great achievement to reach old age as it is more a matter of luck and probably genes unless you have a particularly dissolute lifestyle which shortens lifespan.


Has anyone called you a miserable old bugger lately


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A long fight to get a new ring fitted to my cooker. It is easy enough if you know what you are doing but had to fly blind on this. A back ring is not easy to get at either.
> Fortunately I spent many years fixing things from primitive distillery equipment to compressed air controlled valves/temperature controllers and latterly on knitting machinery. Mostly with no instructions or diagrams for guidance. Bicycles also it goes without saying.
> A great feeling of satisfaction when the power gets turned on and smoke and heat arises from the new ring. The only problem was the holding bolt for the element would not tighten and discovered the thread was stripped. Rummage about in my junk box and a self tapper of the right size worked fine.
> I have enough bits lying around to stock an ironmongers shop but sometimes I know I have the part I am looking for but cannot find it.Not everyone just happens to have spare cooker rings lying around.


Its good to get a new ring fitted


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I was eighty on Feb2 No happy birthday’s perhaps because I didn’t say anything Think I’ll have a flounce
> Hear goes,


Happy Birthday @pawl 

🎉🍾🥂🎉💥


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Has anyone called you a miserable old bugger lately


A few settlers in a campervan parked just round the corner...


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Its good to get a new ring fitted


48? 50? 54?

Decisions. Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> I decided to celebrate by walking up and down the close in the nude.
> I will let you know when they let me out


Is that let you out to walk up and down or out of prison?


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2021)

@Drago I enjoyed your bio pic.
Almost felt sorry for ya! 
Good film though.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2021)

Just been for a 2 mile walk. Quite pleasant out there.
I made the mistake of saying hello to a guy that was washing his car..... .I got his life story......eg
HIs range rover cost him £33K but he only got £18K when he traded it in for his Nissan Juke.
His artificial grass cost him £4K
His wife had a one night stand (I wonder why) so he ditched her and now lives with a woman 10 years younger.
He bought a static home then cancelled it
blah blah blah......
Thing is, he was very pleasant and I dont think he was boasting.......just seemed glad to talk to someone.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Is that let you out to walk up and down or out of prison?


I pleaded insanity and they let me out


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2021)

I managed to get out for bimble, I haven't been far, my Hoar Park loop, a lumpy steady 20 miles, out through Kearsley and past Hoar Park then home down the Tamworth Road. The Physio's boss phoned my Good Lady whilst I was out, if I'd been in I'd have given her some grief, the girls lovely, the one time she worked with my Good Lady she was very good, but she's unreliable, was supposed to come Thursday but I had to phone her and get her to come Friday, she told us she was coming Monday and said she'd phone through the time but didn't, I phoned up and she said Tuesday, then one of her colleagues phoned to say she wasn't in and it was cancelled.


----------



## 12boy (16 Feb 2021)

Happy birthday to Dave 7 and Pawl although for myself there's really only been two I gave a hairy rat's butt about....when I was working before my first retirement and joined the KMA club and when I was 70 and could get the max Social Security pension without reduction.
After our little cold snap -7 C feels balmy. Gracie, my rattie had to go out for a prolonged sniff of 5 minutes and I sat on a little bench on the front porch and enjoyed the early morning sun while sucking on a big mug of ambition. in August, when it would be a high of 40C, if it dropped to 24C out came a jacket. Funny how we get used to cold or heat.
I will have my 3 egg and Marmite toast breakfast today and find my way downtown to get Mrs 12's Journal and return a few books, and maybe get some more. I put some flipped North Road bars on my Bianchi and I am curious as to how they will feel.
This afternoon we will go out to a store or three. There's a pizza place that has divine Neapolitan thin crust Margherita pizza for $6 on Mon and Tues, so perhaps we will get a couple of 12 inchers as take out. 
All in all it should be a good day, as is appropriate to celebrate our two birthday boys natal achievements.
Ten salud y sea feliz, compadres.


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I pleaded insanity and they let me out


Ok let's check that statement.I will give the answer later.So you are looking at a bath full of water.You have a spoon,an egg cup and a half pint glass.Which is the quickest way to get the water out.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> A more optimistic way of looking at it would be to realise that you could have caught Covid-19 a year ago and taken 2 months to die horribly...


I did not catch it largely because I did not take stupid risks and spent much of last summer unable to get out due to the hordes who came to infest us. Do I sound bitter? Well yes I am.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> There could be lots of years left in you !! Think Young ! 👍


If I live to the age of my parents I should last another 10 or 12 years but this being winter and not being able to walk far I feel very old and frustrated.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Has anyone called you a miserable old bugger lately


Not to my face anyway and I do put a reasonably cheerful face on in public but yes at the moment I am turning into a miserable old bugger. I have always been of a wandering disposition and not being able to do so is hard to take.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Its good to get a new ring fitted


 Never wore rings on my fingers as they were a safety hazard and I preferred to keep all my fingers.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I was eighty on Feb2 No happy birthday’s perhaps because I didn’t say anything Think I’ll have a flounce
> Hear goes,




You have to do better than that I'm afraid. Half The old duffers on this thread can hardly remember their own name let alone when it's someone's birthday so speak up man. . Happy belated birthday by The way. 🎂🎂


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I was eighty on Feb2 No happy birthday’s perhaps because I didn’t say anything Think I’ll have a flounce
> Hear goes,


 Well speak up man some of us are Mutton Jeff


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Never wore rings on my fingers as they were a safety hazard and I preferred to keep all my fingers.


I had one, never wore it as I couldn't at work, I sold it and bought a pair of trainers, they got more use


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Feb 2021)

@pawl mentioning having his 80th on 2nd February brings to mind the strangeness of Birthdays, as our birthdays are the completion of the year being celebrated and the start of the next year. Put another way, pawl is in his 81st year, the_ completion _of his 80th year here on planet earth was on 2nd February.
I'm obviously overthinking this aren't I? 🤔🤔


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> @pawl mentioning having his 80th on 2nd February brings to mind the strangeness of Birthdays, as our birthdays are the completion of the year being celebrated and the start of the next year. Put another way, pawl is in his 81st year, the_ completion _of his 80th year here on planet earth was on 2nd February.
> I'm obviously overthinking this aren't I? 🤔🤔



So though I'm considered to be 69 I'm actually 70, and when I'm 70 at the end of the year I'll actually be 71


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> So though I'm considered to be 69 I'm actually 70, and when I'm 70 at the end of the year I'll actually be 71


Err.....no.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Happy birthday to Dave 7 and Pawl although for myself there's really only been two I gave a hairy rat's butt about....when I was working before my first retirement and joined the KMA club and when I was 70 and could get the max Social Security pension without reduction.


Part of me agrees with you but tbh the way I felt 10 weeks ago I am glad just to be here. The family have been really supportive 
So.....yes, I will happily enjoy my 74th


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Ok let's check that statement.I will give the answer later.So you are looking at a bath full of water.You have a spoon,an egg cup and a half pint glass.Which is the quickest way to get the water out.


Pull the plug out ???


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Ok let's check that statement.I will give the answer later.So you are looking at a bath full of water.You have a spoon,an egg cup and a half pint glass.Which is the quickest way to get the water out.


Ok the answer to the question is pull the plug out.So those of you who got it wrong wait outside the nurses office and she will give you your medication shortly.


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Pull the plug out ???


Well done sir,we will reduce your medication.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Well done sir,we will reduce your medication.


Not too much though please. I need at least 1/2 bottle a day


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> So though I'm considered to be 69 I'm actually 70, and when I'm 70 at the end of the year I'll actually be 71


It's just the way we look at age. When we are born we are aged "0" and commence our first year on earth. After the completion of that year we have lived for a year and are aged "1" and commence our second year on earth. On your 70th birthday you have already completed 70 years on earth and are commencing your 71st year.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's just the way we look at age. When we are born we are aged "0" and commence our first year on earth. After the completion of that year we have lived for a year and are aged "1" and commence our second year on earth. On your 70th birthday you have already completed 70 years on earth and are commencing your 71st year.



Well thats a different way of looking at it.


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You have to do better than that I'm afraid. Half The old duffers on this thread can hardly remember their own name let alone when it's someone's birthday so speak up man. . Happy belated birthday by The way. 🎂🎂




Thank you ☺️


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I agree. My name is already on a headstone waiting to be engraved with the date when I join my wife.
> I do not go for speed nowadays although I do admit to a childish delight in flying downhill sometimes.
> This is one reason [ apart from balance problems] I like my trike. I can stop and look at things easily and have a seat at the same time.





I will admit to the occasional rush of blood to the head of legs Sprinting to 30 signs against imaginary competitors 😩😩😩


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not too much though please. I need at least 1/2 bottle a day


Any particular brand? Single or blended?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Any particular brand? Single or blended?


Preferably single speyside please.....I don't do peaty whisky.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Pull the plug out ???


Incorrect - tip the bath over is the correct answer


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Has anyone called you a miserable old bugger lately




Am I allowed to say this Well I will any way Your as old as the women you feel


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Am I allowed to say this Well I will any way Your as old as the women you feel


 so your a cross dresser then, it's OK your secret is safe with me


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2021)

Just had 5 crepes and enough batter left for some more tomorrow.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Feb 2021)

I was about to mention that we had thunderstorms heading our way when I realised the thunderclaps didn't seem to be getting any closer or fainter, and were quite regular. Looks like there's a night firing exercise on Lulworth ranges 😄


----------



## rustybolts (16 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I was eighty on Feb2 No happy birthday’s perhaps because I didn’t say anything Think I’ll have a flounce
> Hear goes,


Give yourself a few treats , you deserve them , Congratulations !


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Am I allowed to say this Well I will any way Your as old as the women you feel


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Well thats a different way of looking at it.


So 71 could look like this 17.


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Give yourself a few treats , you deserve them , Congratulations !


Belated birthday wishes from here also,from young Bob only 71.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

Anyone got BT TV?
https://www.bt.com/help/tv/bt-tv-channels-ending-in-2021


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You have to do better than that I'm afraid. Half The old duffers on this thread can hardly remember their own name let alone when it's someone's birthday so speak up man. . Happy belated birthday by The way. 🎂🎂


Speak for yerssen. 
I was in Busáras at this time in 2000, awaiting the coach to the boat to Holyhead.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> So 71 could look like this 17.



Only in the mirror.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Has anyone called you a miserable old bugger lately


Missen, last Saturday.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Ok let's check that statement.I will give the answer later.So you are looking at a bath full of water.You have a spoon,an egg cup and a half pint glass.Which is the quickest way to get the water out.


Question!
Where's the water going?


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2021)

Good morning one and all. Forecast is for a decent day though all I can say is it's 6⁰C as too dark to see much else.

The birds are singing. Dawn chorus. Spring is coming.

@12boy are you guys OK? Have you been hit by the huge winter storms being reported over there?

Yesterday I was a proper granddad. No.2 son and partner are moving house. I got to hold, play with and cuddle my granddaughter properly for the first time. 🤗 We even had a nap together - the photo is less than flattering to one of us. 🤔. Wonderful feeling.

I'm riding my bike soon. Hills, hills, hills and one of my favourite roads. 👍

Take care in your day.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (17 Feb 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 

The weather looks like being damp and grey for most of the day here.

I am hoping to get out for a bimble later, but first a spot of wheel truing, I have noticed a distinct wobble on the front wheel which needs investigating. 

The excitement of a trip to the local grocers for some fresh produce also awaits.

Another day in paradise


----------



## monkers (17 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!



Good morning handsome.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Good morning handsome.


erhh ???


----------



## OnlyJen (17 Feb 2021)

I retired for about the fifth time at the age of 66 in 2013. 

I was totally exhausted after 5 years of cancer treatment and basically said "Never again". I bought myself a camper and resolved to travel all around Europe. I took up running to get myself fit again. 

Then in 2014 along came the WW1 centenary and ancient old historians such as myself were dragged out of the cupboard, dusted off and asked to do various jobs giving talks about WW1 and the events leading up to it. 

In 2016 I managed to fit it all together by driving to Ypres, parking up in my vamper, giving lots of talks to various interest groups and running in the great peace half-marathon 

As for filling my days, well... my latest project is planning a 900 mile cycle ride with my Sister Jo. We share house, dogs and lifestyle together and seem also to be slipping into not so genteel senility together


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2021)

Good morning all.
No rain here and none forecast.....although it does look threatening. Temperature set to hit double figures which is great, so long as it doesn't dip again....... it's been a looooong winter.
Got up at 0630, had my coffee, cleared everything up and feel like going back to bed.....think I may do just that.
MrsD got our daughter to get us (ME) a prawn cocktail* and some crusty bread, for my birthday meal. MrsD does a lovely PC* but is just not able to do it at present.
Have to say..... it wasn't good!! 
Prawn cocktail full of pasta... what's that about ???
Crusty loaf is like lead, very disappointing. 
On the positive side she got me some Brie from the Coop which was melt in the mouth gorgeous.


----------



## Paulus (17 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Good morning handsome.


What's going on here then?


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> What's going on here then?



Taking the water I think


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> What's going on here then?


Trouble/problem is he will start believing it.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2021)

Morning m 8 deg here. Dry with a breeze.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Usual sh1t today.
Same as yesterday and the day before, and the day before that etc.
Jeez, I'll be glad when this lockdown is over! 
I'm beginning to see how people get depression.


----------



## pawl (17 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Happy Birthday @pawl
> 
> 🎉🍾🥂🎉💥




Thank you


----------



## rustybolts (17 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Usual sh1t today.
> Same as yesterday and the day before, and the day before that etc.
> ...


Yes , I notice an affinity with the film Groundhog Day and my present existence. We will ride out the storm !!!


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Feb 2021)

Weekly shop done, home by 08:00. Mild 7c, and, so far, no rain.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2021)

Morning all, highlight of the day go and pick up my perscription.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2021)

Hopefully today we will again have cause to celebrate the genius of this man.







The Americans have Adam Steltzner, because they know that in a bar fight you don't want Brian Cox watching your back.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Feb 2021)

Sun is out just now but there have been a couple of torrential showers so it looks to be another indoors day. Worst rain I have seen in a long time and if caught out in one like that would be soaked to the skin in a very few minutes. Windy as well and forecast well into next week does not look any better.
At least if the lockdown continues until after easter I will be able to get out cycling when the weather improves. Unless there are curbs at the ferry terminals tho' tourists will just ignore any restrictions. Need to look for some positives in all of this.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2021)

Just had a message from a mate of mine. He lives near Rochester (sheet hole of a town) butnhas just bought a house on the Isle of Grain. I love it there, a heady mix of the sea, wild nature, and post apocalyptic industrial wasteland. When the lockdown ends I may have to chuck my kayak on the car and go pay him a visit.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Good morning handsome.


I noticed the avatar changes, wondered what were going on.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2021)

Interesting, I'd never heard of tracking pixels.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technolo...D8eRbU6SU1_-DL-nzhTwehXhLTtxErXz4gWF4cQ7DUrX0


----------



## gavroche (17 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Hopefully today we will again have cause to celebrate the genius of this man.
> 
> View attachment 574321
> 
> ...


Who is he?


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2021)

He's the guy invading another planet with his nuclear powered robots.


----------



## monkers (17 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> I noticed the avatar changes, wondered what were going on.
> View attachment 574326
> 
> View attachment 574327




Worry not, I still love you Classic. 

It was just a crush. Who could have resisted that coochy Compo face? Shame it's gone.


----------



## gavroche (17 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> He's the guy invading another planet with his nuclear powered robots.


Ok then. I don't do fantasy world, too busy trying to cope with the real one.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2021)

Screenman@ is not a bad penny as he has not turned up, I wonder why


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2021)

State pension has gone up £4.40 for me, I suppose it's better than a poke in the eye with a blunt stick


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2021)

Woohoo! Had my Covid vaccination letter today.
Nearest site is in Taunton - 47 miles away.
Would this be classed as 'essential travel'?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2021)

My son had a phone call yesterday offering him the Covid19 jab even though he is only 47 and doesn't have any health problems at all. We think it might be because the twins had their 1st one on Friday and they do have a medical condition. He is going to have it done on Friday at the local Drs.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2021)

Pizza today.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Woohoo! Had my Covid vaccination letter today.
> Nearest site is in Taunton - 47 miles away.
> Would this be classed as 'essential travel'?


 
Isn't there anything closer ?
I've not had a letter as yet


----------



## gavroche (17 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Woohoo! Had my Covid vaccination letter today.
> Nearest site is in Taunton - 47 miles away.
> Would this be classed as 'essential travel'?


My wife had it done in the leisure centre in Barnstaple, why can't you?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2021)

I received my vaccination letter yesterday. If I want to book an appointment at a pharmacy I can go ahead. If not I should wait and my GP will contact me shortly. I'll wait for the GP.

My bubble pal was here at the weekend again. She suddenly turned to me and asked why these lockdowns are not driving me bonkers - being stuck on the sofa with my laptop day after day - how can I stand it? 

What difference does the lockdown make to me though other than making forum rides a non-starter? I told her that 'lockdown' didn't start in 2020 for me, it started in 2012! 

Once I came out of hospital after my first PE I soon discovered that I could no longer sit at a table or a desk for more than a few minutes. The same goes for standing still. 

I'm ok if I keep moving, either walking or cycling. If I stand still, the blood pools in my gammy left leg. If I am cooking in the kitchen now, I have to remember to wander about every few minutes.

If I sit upright, the damaged vein in my left leg gets closed off by the scar tissue and my leg soon swells up.

So, if I am not out and about or wandering around my kitchen, I don't have a lot of choice - it is lie in bed, or lie on the sofa! Then it a case of keeping my mind occupied - computer + internet, reading books, or watching TV.

Hmm, when it is written down like that, it _DOES_ sound a little bit boring!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2021)

I find that I can always find things to do even in lockdown. I make things and stuff. Keeps me busy. And I can always slob if I want to as well.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2021)

A bit more slobbing, then I'll do a short loop on my singlespeed bike and pick up a Metro from the station.

Last time I checked, our new Aldi store wasn't quite ready but the grand opening is in less than 18 hours time so it should be finished now. The staff need to be shown what is where, deliveries taken, shelves stocked. I'll take another look when I go out for the paper.

I'll be interested to see if this store causes traffic problems - it is not in an ideal location for access from the A646.

I'm not going there during the day tomorrow because I imagine it will be very busy with curious shoppers looking for opening day bargains. It will be open until 22:00 so I will stroll down after 21:00.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I find that I can always find things to do even in lockdown. I make things and stuff. Keeps me busy. And I can always slob if I want to as well.


 
I can too, but staring out of the window or banging my head against the wall are not my favourite


----------



## 12boy (17 Feb 2021)

PaulSB...nah, we've had nothing unusual so far this winter. We always used to get a week or two of sub -18 weather and sub -18 in this case are the highs. With climate change the last few years not even that. It will be -5 C this morning with a little dry snow and little wind so another ride will be on order. Yesterday's ride was only 10.5 miles in a mix of slush, ice, dry pavement and wet road but today will be a little slower but nicer since everything is covered with an inch or two of dry white powder. While I envy the incredible greenness you enjoy, I have lived in the high desert for over 60 years and like it a lot.
Your trash collection is very complicated. I have a large bin in the alley and people put anything they want in it although it is requested it be bagged. There are collection bins round town that take pop cans, cardboard boxes, if broken down, and newsprint and magazines. I also take branches, leaves, and garden stuff to the balefill where I can get wood chips or compost made from dropped off plant stuff and where bikes are dropped off, free for the taking. In fact, my Bianchi I've been working on was a free frame from my last visit.
Yesterday was nice. Beside the ride, Mrs 12 and I visited 4 stores, got her a haircut, and had really good take out pizza. She enjoyed being out of the house and ate a good dinner.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Woohoo! Had my Covid vaccination letter today.
> Nearest site is in Taunton - 47 miles away.
> Would this be classed as 'essential travel'?



I think in this COVID world , there isn’t anything more essential 😀


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> State pension has gone up £4.40 for me, I suppose it's better than a poke in the eye with a blunt stick
> View attachment 574343


Me too.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Ok then. I don't do fantasy world, too busy trying to cope with the real one.


. 

Think he’s real and he works at NASA 😂😂😂😂😂😀😀


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Woohoo! Had my Covid vaccination letter today.
> Nearest site is in Taunton - 47 miles away.
> Would this be classed as 'essential travel'?


No!
Travel for medical treatment maybe.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> No!
> Travel for medical treatment maybe.



Err I think you need to check the government guidance. Travelling to have a COVID vaccine is essential travel and definitely allowed .


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2021)

@12boy I imagine our waste recycling can look a little complex from the outside but in reality it's simple and efficient. In my area it is:

Green bin - general household waste. Non recyclable
Blue bin - plastic and glass
Brown bin - paper and cardboard
Grey bin - garden waste (annual cost £40)

I feel the main point is by separating waste at the house it actually happens. We used to have to drive 8 miles to recycle glass for example. OK we did it but I guess thousands didn't.

Our local authority area recycles 60+% of all waste.

This week was green bin, general household waste, collection. I was delighted to see our non-recycled waste was only one refuse sack - the size you would put in a kitchen pedal bin. This was two weeks of waste.

Perhaps a little complex but it does seem to work.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> My wife had it done in the leisure centre in Barnstaple, why can't you?


The Covid website didn't list Barnstaple as an option. Very odd!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> While I envy the incredible greenness you enjoy, I have lived in the high desert for over 60 years and like it a lot.


I used to go on holiday to Spain every year with my pal. I loved the warm spring sunshine but found the relatively arid scenery a bit harsh compared to our lush greenery. He said that we could keep the greenery - 'green' = 'wet' - see Ireland! He loves the desert/hills in Texas...

One of his holiday snaps...







I can see the appeal for a holiday, but this is more to my taste for somewhere to live...






(3.2 km/2 miles from here, as the crow flies.)


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Feb 2021)

Re vaccination centres. It could be because we have two systems running. One is National based and the other is run by the local nhs/ doctors . When my mum had it , she could have gone to Birmingham city centre to a national hub or wait until contacted by her doctors and have it locally . We did the latter as my mum is very frail .
When it’s my turn I will just go to which ever contacts me first 😀


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Re vaccination centres. It could be because we have two systems running. One is National based and the other is run by the local nhs/ doctors . When my mum had it , she could have gone to Birmingham city centre to a national hub or wait until contacted by her doctors and have it locally . We did the latter as my mum is very frail .
> When it’s my turn I will just go to which ever contacts me first 😀


That's what they said in my letter - wait for GP/health centre, or phone for the alternative - pharmacy/(whatever).


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's what they said in my letter - wait for GP/health centre, or phone for the alternative - pharmacy/(whatever).


Think I'll wait for the Docs to call me.
They must be wasting millions in wasted notification letters and postage.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's what they said in my letter - wait for GP/health centre, or phone for the alternative - pharmacy*/(whatever).


*Boots, Market Street.
The one with the big issue seller from Manchester outside.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Think I'll wait for the Docs to call me.
> They must be wasting millions in wasted notification letters and postage.



We booked and went to the nearest vaccination centre. In our case, it was about two miles away, ie walking distance. Next day, we got phone call from GP, offering vaccination at a local Health Centre, which was actually further away, but, still only about 3 miles away.

I think, on balance, we made the right choice, the Vaccination Centre (in a Nightingale Hospital) was completely seamless, no hanging around (in and out within 25 minutes), friends, who went to the Health Centre had more queuing and waiting, but, still quite acceptable, with a turn around of 45 minutes.


----------



## 12boy (17 Feb 2021)

ColinJ, shore is purty in your parts. I came to Albuquerque, New Mexico from a hill station in the Southern Ghats in India which was jungly lush and Mumbai, also green, when I was 10. My dad worked for oil companies in China until the communists took over and then in India and grew up in Albuquerque. At first, it seemed pretty much dead. After a while I learned to appreciate whatever green there was and saw the Bosques by the Rio Grande and the vegetation on the mountains much like oases. And the sky....huge 360 degree vistas where from a rise or a hill you can see 60 miles. And another thing, and I am talking to you, Numbnuts, its good to be able to be outside nekkid for most of the year!


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2021)

@12boy out of interest, how far from the sea are you?


----------



## gavroche (17 Feb 2021)

I decided to treat myself to a new helmet yesterday and it came today. It is one of those with a detachable visor, held with magnets so no need for glasses anymore. If the weather decides to improve in the near future, I will try it on my next ride.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> ColinJ, shore is purty in your parts. I came to Albuquerque, New Mexico from a hill station in the Southern Ghats in India which was jungly lush and Mumbai, also green, when I was 10. My dad worked for oil companies in China until the communists took over and then in India and grew up in Albuquerque. At first, it seemed pretty much dead. After a while I learned to appreciate whatever green there was and saw the Bosques by the Rio Grande and the vegetation on the mountains much like oases. And the sky....huge 360 degree vistas where from a rise or a hill you can see 60 miles. And another thing, and I am talking to you, Numbnuts, its good to be able to be outside nekkid for most of the year!


My friend loves to look out at the desert night sky, unsullied by light pollution. 

He isn't too impressed by American beers in general, but he found that the local bar does a porter which he really _does_ like. He quickly discovered that the Texan bar staff could not understand his northern English accent though.

Pal: "A glass of porter please."

Barman: "Say _WHAT?!_"

Pal: "PORTER"

Barman: "_Huh?_"

Pal: "_PORTER_ - _POR-TER_"

Barman: "Say, bud, could ya just point it out to me!"

Pal points to the porter tap...

Barman: "RIGHT... _PODDUR..._ Why didn't you say so!"

Pal: "Yeah, _poddur_, sorry!"


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2021)

Oh, Aldi report... I didn't get out this afternoon in the end so I just strolled down to the station see if any papers were left. (There were.) 

The builders and Aldi staff have really got stuck in and got the new store ready. It all looks super tidy and ready to go in the morning. All the lights were still on but no staff were visible. I imagine that was just to remind people that they will be open in a few hours time. Hopefully they will not normally be leaving the lights on 24 hours a day when the store will only be open 14 hours Mon-Sat and 6 hours Sun!

I deliberately ran my supplies down so I have a reason to shop there tomorrow evening. I'm hoping that they stock a couple of things that I can't get at Lidl, plus most of the things that I _can_.


----------



## 12boy (18 Feb 2021)

Dirk, it is a bit over 1000 miles to LA, Portland Oregon and the Sea of Cortez. Prolly 900 as the crow flies. 
ColinJ, there are craft breweries everywhere, now. I would have to laugh at your faces were you to swaller any Coors beer, but expecially the major breweries "lite beer". Even Mexican beers like Dos Equis, Modelo Negra, Tecate or Corona would probably be sneered at. But certainly watery, insipid 3.2 alcohol Coors. However, when it is 40C, you've been in the sun all day, you are facing a bait of Mexican food so hot it doesn't burn, but rather gives you electric shocks, lots of ice cold lager to wash it down with aint too bad, if memory serves. To this day, Mrs 12 likes the odd Tecate or Corona with a chunk of lime shoved into the bottle of Corona or can of Tecate.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2021)

My boozing days are over, but I used to love ice cold lager and hot curries after long bike rides in the sun. Not 40C temperatures though... That is higher than the hottest temperature ever recorded in the UK (*TOP 5*), and usually it doesn't get anywhere close to that - thank goodness. I like 20-25, and can cope with 30, but above that I start to wilt!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, Aldi report... I didn't get out this afternoon in the end so I just strolled down to the station see if any papers were left. (There were.)
> 
> The builders and Aldi staff have really got stuck in and got the new store ready. It all looks super tidy and ready to go in the morning. All the lights were still on but no staff were visible. I imagine that was just to remind people that they will be open in a few hours time. Hopefully they will not normally be leaving the lights on 24 hours a day when the store will only be open 14 hours Mon-Sat and 6 hours Sun!
> 
> I deliberately ran my supplies down so I have a reason to shop there tomorrow evening. I'm hoping that they stock a couple of things that I can't get at Lidl, plus most of the things that I _can_.


Does this one have a bakery ? I read that they are introducing that feature to some new stores.
That is one area Lidl scores over Aldi ......they do some yummy fresh cobs and pastries.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2021)

I will say good morning but say it quietly so as not to wake you all up.
My sleep patterns are all over the place.......I spent most of yesterday in bed and was back for 20.30......so up at 0500 this morning.
@12boy 1000 miles to the coast The mind boggles. It's only that to the Cote de Zur (spelling??)
Hard to understand its further from one part of your country to another than it is from here to your coast.
No idea what I am doing today as I am totally drained. I will see what happens.


----------



## Paulus (18 Feb 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 

It's dark, it's raining And the moggies have run off into the darkness to do cat things.

First mug of tea being drunk as we speak. 

Tha aforementioned rain is due to last most of the day, so I think the highlight of the day will be the dog walking, followed by editing the Sainsbury's order for tomorrow, oh the excitement 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My boozing days are over, but I used to love ice cold lager and hot curries after long bike rides in the sun. Not 40C temperatures though... That is higher than the hottest temperature ever recorded in the UK (*TOP 5*), and usually it doesn't get anywhere close to that - thank goodness. I like 20-25, and can cope with 30, but above that I start to wilt!



We spent a day in Venice a few years ago and the temperature was between 40 and 45 degrees, I think that was about the hottest I've encountered, as well as the canals theres a maze of little streets to wander round.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Damp and dismal here.
Dunno what the weather's doing though.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2021)

Good day. Wet, windy and 8⁰ and the birds are very loud today.

Mrs P had the vaccine at 10.00am yesterday. By 8.00pm she felt very rough, fluey symptoms, better this morning but not right yet. I have my jab at 10.00 today. 

Out with a good friend yesterday to do 60 miles and 5000+ feet. He's 71. We haven't met for a couple of months which he's spent doing structured training on his turbo. Incredible. He's always been good, someone I aspire to matching and was close, but yesterday I was left floundering. Last Sunday his Strava showed 2.5 hours on Zwift, 26mph avg and power output 235avg. Astonishing.

Great to watch if somewhat dispiriting. 

@Dave7 Cote d'Azur

Vaccine apart today's task is to visit No.2 and collect more waste cardboard from the furniture they've had delivered. No recycling collection in their area.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2021)

Oh yes, forgot. I watched "News of the World" a couple of days ago on Netflix. An excellent, off beat, western starring Tom Hanks. Thoroughly recommended and offers a different perspective on those days.

It's pouring with rain now. Hope there's no queue at the vaccine centre. 🤞


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2021)

Morning. We had a lot of rain and wind last night but it seems to have calmed down now. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## monkers (18 Feb 2021)

Good morning all.

Another grim day in paradise. We live in a tiny house for eco reasons. Ordinarily it's just about big enough, but being stuck indoors so much is building a sense of feeling a bit trapped for us here. I think I've decided to put some money into a slightly bigger house. Today will be spent to see what I can get for my what I'm prepared to spend. A rubbish time to be thinking of moving though.


----------



## Paulus (18 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> 
> It's dark, it's raining And the moggies have run off into the darkness to do cat things.
> 
> ...


I've added a couple of things to todays highlights.
Cycling weekly will be dropping through the letter box,
The guttering I ordered for the shed is possibly being delivered today. 

So much to look forward to


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2021)

Off for a walk down to the village in a bit to pick up a newspaper.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Feb 2021)

Morning all . Wet and windy here in Coventry. Glad to know so many of you have had the jab . As an 58 year it will be a month or so before it gets to my age group, but on a personal note I am so glad my in laws and mums already had the jab. In fact all my nearest and dearest have been jabbed as even my wife has had it, even though she’s 55 as she works in pharmacy


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Another grim day in paradise. We live in a tiny house for eco reasons. Ordinarily it's just about big enough, but being stuck indoors so much is building a sense of feeling a bit trapped for us here. I think I've decided to put some money into a slightly bigger house. Today will be spent to see what I can get for my what I'm prepared to spend. A rubbish time to be thinking of moving though.



Our house is a decent size, 24 foot long lounge, but even with all that room I've been tending to climb the walls a bit, our eldest son is in a bedsit and we've been keeping a close eye on him, though he seems to be managing OK, lots of walks and cycle rides.


----------



## rustybolts (18 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes, forgot. I watched "News of the World" a couple of days ago on Netflix. An excellent, off beat, western starring Tom Hanks. Thoroughly recommended and offers a different perspective on those days.
> 
> It's pouring with rain now. Hope there's no queue at the vaccine centre. 🤞


I loved News of The World too , great film . Heavy rain over us but Texas is an absolute nightmare with snow. Thousands of frozen sea turtles being brought to rescue shelters and Wind turbines freezing etc . There was a very bad 100+ vehicle pile up in Texas a few days ago . World is getting weirder by the day !!


----------



## pawl (18 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> We spent a day in Venice a few years ago and the temperature was between 40 and 45 degrees, I think that was about the hottest I've encountered, as well as the canals theres a maze of little streets to wander round.





I was looking at a broacher for Venice Think there must have been some problem with the photos. All the streets were flooded


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2021)

Sun's out!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> I decided to treat myself to a new helmet yesterday and it came today. It is one of those with a detachable visor, held with magnets so no need for glasses anymore. If the weather decides to improve in the near future, I will try it on my next ride.


Oooo - I was wondering about one of them - partly so I can wear my glasses while riding and not get them 'sandblasted' by flies in summer

which have you gone for???

my problem is being over 60 and overweight so anything looking cool would make me feel silly!!!


----------



## numbnuts (18 Feb 2021)




----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Feb 2021)

I have been discussing asthma and the vaccine on another forum - but though it might be useful here as well
Basically I have mild asthma and am over 60 (just!!!) and I have been confused as so which vaccine group I am in. At first it looked like Group 6 but the definition seemed to move to being for move severe asthma - but no as bad as the shielding group.
Anyway - after a lot of looking and wondering I found this yesterday - confirmed from other sources by someone on the other forum

Quote
But the Government clarified on Tuesday evening that asthmatics who have had an emergency hospital admission because of their condition, or those who have been prescribed three courses of steroid tablets in a three-month period, will fall into priority group six. For the asthmatics who do not fall into either of these groups and are under the age of 50, they will be vaccinated after the first nine priority groups. 
Unquote

Link

https://inews.co.uk/news/health/ast...nation-change-guidance-priority-groups-875286


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I have been discussing asthma and the vaccine on another forum - but though it might be useful here as well
> Basically I have mild asthma and am over 60 (just!!!) and I have been confused as so which vaccine group I am in. At first it looked like Group 6 but the definition seemed to move to being for move severe asthma - but no as bad as the shielding group.
> Anyway - after a lot of looking and wondering I found this yesterday - confirmed from other sources by someone on the other forum
> 
> ...


I will be in group 7. So I am expecting the jab between 31st March and 14th april. That's in Wales, so it could be next year.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Oooo - I was wondering about one of them - partly so I can wear my glasses while riding and not get them 'sandblasted' by flies in summer
> 
> which have you gone for???
> 
> my problem is being over 60 and overweight so anything looking cool would make me feel silly!!!


I went through a helmet buying spell. I quite liked the look of the ABUS Metronaut Helmet. It looks quite stylish and has a flap that folds down for colder weather and a decent peak for the low sun. Wore it once and found it too warm so it went in the cupboard. I also like the POC helmets. Mrs Tenkaykev said I should have a helmet that is easy to notice so I ended up with a POC Core Pro in green, extremely comfortable but I don't think the colour matches my Orange and Black Brommie and a guy has to look coordinated 😄


----------



## oldwheels (18 Feb 2021)

Another damp day but not so much wind yet. Calmac are putting out warnings tho' about possible disruption due to weather.
My snowdrops are beginning to recover from the freezing they got earlier but the only ones looking really good are under bushes where they are sheltered.
The snowdrops on my wife's grave are coming out early this year. It is usually mid March before they appear. I went up to check that the flowers had not disappeared in the recent gales but they were still there tho' somebody had disturbed the tub they were in and the slab it was sitting on is broken. Need to fix it when the weather improves. There have been recent funerals so the gravediggers probably dumped earth on the grave.
That cemetery has only 6 spaces left and the council have no idea what they are going to do next. The nearest crematorium if you like that sort of thing is about 100 miles and a ferry journey away so not really very practical.


----------



## GM (18 Feb 2021)

Morning all... Had a problem trying to get to sleep last night, ended up sitting up at 3am with headphones on watching the last episode of Marcella. I did wonder how it was going to end, not what I thought though.

Might meet up with my brother lunch time for a coffee as he's working fairly local to me and staying in a Travelodge. Normal times we would be able to put him up. He's another workaholic at 68, I keep trying to tell him!

Have a good day folks!


----------



## gavroche (18 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Oooo - I was wondering about one of them - partly so I can wear my glasses while riding and not get them 'sandblasted' by flies in summer
> 
> which have you gone for???
> 
> my problem is being over 60 and overweight so anything looking cool would make me feel silly!!!


Mine is a Stanper from Amazon. £28.99 and they do it in white, black or red. I chose the red one.


ebikeerwidnes said:


> Oooo - I was wondering about one of them - partly so I can wear my glasses while riding and not get them 'sandblasted' by flies in summer
> 
> which have you gone for???
> 
> my problem is being over 60 and overweight so anything looking cool would make me feel silly!!!


Stanper from Amazon


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2021)

I've had a bonus, picked up the post from the mat and there's a brown envelope for me, its the pension people, I'm getting a twenty five quid cold weather payment.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Feb 2021)

Walk done that was the highlight of the day, it's all down hill from now on .......soon be bed time

Vaccine calculator
There are 896,585 people in front of you in the queue for a first dose of COVID vaccine across the UK.
Could be a long wait, still I ain't going anywhere


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I've had a bonus, picked up the post from the mat and there's a brown envelope for me, its the pension people, I'm getting a twenty five quid cold weather payment.


I've had 2 brown envelopes.
1 was the increase in my State pension, the other was a second increase to reflect my additional NI contribution.
Now they just owe me 4 months back pay, which amounts to about £80.
I'll see if they pay it in next months payment, if not I'll get onto them.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2021)

My day so far.
After the hospital allowed the aunties night clothes etc to grow green mold they agreed to pay £100 .....so far so good.
Now they have managed to completely lose ALL her belongings including specs, money and clothes......must be £300s worth at least.
Been onto complaints and they are following it up.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2021)

Guess what folks . I am having my Covid19 jab next Friday in Newtown. I wasn't expecting to hear anything until the middle of March at the earliest


----------



## gavroche (18 Feb 2021)

Chickened out on my planned ride again today . Although the sun is out, the wind is cold.
I am getting to be very fussy as I get older. Also, I have rice pudding cooking in the oven so must keep an eye on that. 
Roll on spring.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Feb 2021)

Pease meal was mentioned recently. Tip. Do not spill any, ever. It is an extremely fine powder and gets into any cracks and corners and blocks the filters in any vacuum cleaner. Don't ask how I know.
Spent the day footering aboot converting an old fishing rod into a flag pole for the trike. Too wide at the base to fit into the existing mount so made an adapter from a bit of metal rod lying around. Cannot test it as the trike is in the car and it is raining so it can wait.
Shetland flag fitted to it since hope springs eternal. I may get to Shetland this year.
Son no. 2 phoned just back from Taiwan but has to quarantine for 10 days plus several tests. At least he has 6 weeks at home this time tho' 2 of these are written off by quarantine.


----------



## 12boy (18 Feb 2021)

monkers said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Another grim day in paradise. We live in a tiny house for eco reasons. Ordinarily it's just about big enough, but being stuck indoors so much is building a sense of feeling a bit trapped for us here. I think I've decided to put some money into a slightly bigger house. Today will be spent to see what I can get for my what I'm prepared to spend. A rubbish time to be thinking of moving though.
> 
> ...


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Guess what folks . I am having my Covid19 jab next Friday in Newtown. I wasn't expecting to hear anything until the middle of March at the earliest


I was due next Wednesday. Had to decline due to previous medical history.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> I was due next Wednesday. Had to decline due to previous medical history.


 May I ask what would cause that ?
Feel free to ignore that question.


----------



## gavroche (18 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Pease meal was mentioned recently. Tip. Do not spill any, ever. It is an extremely fine powder and gets into any cracks and corners and blocks the filters in any vacuum cleaner. Don't ask how I know.
> Spent the day footering aboot converting an old fishing rod into a flag pole for the trike. Too wide at the base to fit into the existing mount so made an adapter from a bit of metal rod lying around. Cannot test it as the trike is in the car and it is raining so it can wait.
> Shetland flag fitted to it since hope springs eternal. I may get to Shetland this year.
> Son no. 2 phoned just back from Taiwan but has to quarantine for 10 days plus several tests. At least he has 6 weeks at home this time tho' 2 of these are written off by quarantine.


My son is going there next Wednesday until the end of May, long period this time. He used to work with your son a few years ago, as we discussed before if I remember well.


----------



## rustybolts (18 Feb 2021)

You say you would "rent an escort " Well !! before I saw "from a Ford dealer " visions of the film Pretty Woman flashed into my mind . I had a kinda new form of respect/fright there for a second


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Does this one have a bakery ? I read that they are introducing that feature to some new stores.
> That is one area Lidl scores over Aldi ......they do some yummy fresh cobs and pastries.


I spotted a bakery sign at Aldi when I looked through the window last night. I'll investigate tonight when I make my first shopping trip there.

The other thing I forgot to mention was that the car park looks a bit on the small side. When Aldi were planning the store they applied to buy the old community college next door. That no longer gets much use and the council seem to want to pull it down because of high maintenance costs. Aldi wanted to use the site to extend their proposed car park. That never happened. It wouldn't be a lot of use to do it now because the store has been built such that there isn't access from that side. People would have to push their shopping trolleys along the pavement (US: sidewalk!) to get to their cars with their shopping.

It isn't obvious from the front of the building how big the store is inside. I think it might be smaller than Todmorden's Lidl.



PaulSB said:


> Oh yes, forgot. I watched "News of the World" a couple of days ago on Netflix. An excellent, off beat, western starring Tom Hanks. Thoroughly recommended and offers a different perspective on those days.


I was wondering about that film - I'll watch it soon then.



oldwheels said:


> At least he has 6 weeks at home this time tho' 2 of these are written off by quarantine.


And £1,750 for the hotel room!


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> May I ask what would cause that ?
> Feel free to ignore that question.


Lignocaine, local anaesthetic, causing sudden cardiac arrest, reactions to other medications. One antibiotic gave me a neck size in the mid twenties. Others have put me in A&E's.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I spotted a bakery sign at Aldi when I looked through the window last night. I'll investigate tonight when I make my first shopping trip there.
> 
> The other thing I forgot to mention was that the car park looks a bit on the small side. When Aldi were planning the store they applied to buy the old community college next door. That no longer gets much use and the council seem to want to pull it down because of high maintenance costs. Aldi wanted to use the site to extend their proposed car park. That never happened. It wouldn't be a lot of use to do it now because the store has been built such that there isn't access from that side. People would have to push their shopping trolleys along the pavement (US: sidewalk!) to get to their cars with their shopping.
> 
> ...


It has one. Just ask Scott, the manager.


----------



## postman (18 Feb 2021)

A day of sitting on the sofa.What is not to like.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I spotted a bakery sign at Aldi when I looked through the window last night. I'll investigate tonight when I make my first shopping trip there.
> 
> The other thing I forgot to mention was that the car park looks a bit on the small side. When Aldi were planning the store they applied to buy the old community college next door. That no longer gets much use and the council seem to want to pull it down because of high maintenance costs. Aldi wanted to use the site to extend their proposed car park. That never happened. It wouldn't be a lot of use to do it now because the store has been built such that there isn't access from that side. People would have to push their shopping trolleys along the pavement (US: sidewalk!) to get to their cars with their shopping.
> 
> ...


Our local Aldi has a decent car park but its built adjacent to a housing estate so gets VERY busy.
On top of that its 200 yards from the A49.
If I don't get there for 0800 I don't bother.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Lignocaine, local anaesthetic, causing sudden cardiac arrest, reactions to other medications. One antibiotic gave me a neck size in the mid twenties. Others have put me in A&E's.


Ooohh that would do it 
Does that rule out all injections ??


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Feb 2021)

Reasonable day here, 8C, and no rain, but, a bit of a breeze blowing. We have our first cycle ride this year, only 11 miles, a nice short one to start.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> A day of sitting on the sofa.What is not to like.


You could position a large mirror and look at that.
Just an idea


----------



## postman (18 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Off for a walk down to the village in a bit to pick up a newspaper.


 I invested part of my retirement money in a newspaper shop.It blew away.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Feb 2021)

Just been for a walk in the sunshine with Mrs Tenkaykev. I’m out of condition, she was striding away on the uphill sections and asking if I was okay. I know what this is, it’s payback for when we used to do marathon training together and the boot was on the other foot so to speak. They do say that revenge is a dish best served cold! 🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> It has one. Just ask Scott, the manager.


I'll tell him that _The Grim Reaper_ sent me! 



Dave7 said:


> Our local Aldi has a decent car park but its built adjacent to a housing estate so gets VERY busy.
> On top of that its 200 yards from the A49.
> If I don't get there for 0800 I don't bother.


I don't drive but am only a 5 minute walk anyway so I won't even bother cycling there. I'm just hoping that we don't get queues of traffic trying to get in and out of the car park. I ride up and down that stretch of road several times a week.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> My son is going there next Wednesday until the end of May, long period this time. He used to work with your son a few years ago, as we discussed before if I remember well.


It is not hotel quarantine now in Taiwan but in a government facility which was an accommodation block for trainee police. When he went there in January he was initially put into what he described as a prison cell but that got changed after he sent pictures back to HQ.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I spotted a bakery sign at Aldi when I looked through the window last night. I'll investigate tonight when I make my first shopping trip there.
> 
> The other thing I forgot to mention was that the car park looks a bit on the small side. When Aldi were planning the store they applied to buy the old community college next door. That no longer gets much use and the council seem to want to pull it down because of high maintenance costs. Aldi wanted to use the site to extend their proposed car park. That never happened. It wouldn't be a lot of use to do it now because the store has been built such that there isn't access from that side. People would have to push their shopping trolleys along the pavement (US: sidewalk!) to get to their cars with their shopping.
> 
> ...


Taiwan is probably one of the safest counties in the world currently. I have no sympathy for holiday makers who flew abroad but is a bit hard on workers who were overseas well before this new idea was introduced. There should really be some sort of leeway re fines imposed for those who were abroad before the new clamp down was even thought about. The charge of £1750 seems excessive and seems to be a punishment payment. I think about half that would be adequate but then given the government record there are probably bungs involved.


----------



## gavroche (18 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> It is not hotel quarantine now in Taiwan but in a government facility which was an accommodation block for trainee police. When he went there in January he was initially put into what he described as a prison cell but that got changed after he sent pictures back to HQ.


Yes, apparently it is pot luck where the quarantine is going to be. Basic accommodation with TV and internet. At least we will still be able to communicate regularly .


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2021)

35 years ago I signed up to be a father. Don't quite recall any conversation about this, it sort of happened. 

27 years ago son No.3 came along. All good.

What I did NOT sign up for was six hours of putting together IKEA furniture for son No.3

I thought grandadding was just about bouncing baby around till it's sick, passing back to parents and going home.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 35 years ago I signed up to be a father. Don't quite recall any conversation about this, it sort of happened.
> 
> 27 years ago son No.3 came along. All good.
> 
> ...



I’ve probably mentioned it before, Mrs Tenkaykev and I are IKEA assembly legends. We really enjoy assembling the stuff for any family member who asks. 
some of the IKEA stuff is a bit naff, but other stuff is exceptionally well thought out. 
Ive got the “ IKEA itch” now, I might have to disassemble something so I can put it back together again 😁


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 27 years ago son No.3 came along. All good.
> 
> What I did NOT sign up for was six hours of putting together IKEA furniture for son No.3


27 years old and can't put self assembly furniture together?!
I was installing bathrooms and rewiring houses at that age.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2021)

Haven't had the heating on today yet and I've had to cut our lawns.


----------



## Paulus (18 Feb 2021)

Good evening all, 

Well, the guttering turned up, so did the Cycling weekly. 

I went for a bimble on the bike and horror of horrors, I noticed my chain was rusty.  So that was another little job. I presume as it had been so wet, with the salt residue on the roads it combined to cause it. All nice and clean now.

The jigsaw is coming along slowly, but I'm getting there.

Ham, eggs, chips and beans for tea tonight


----------



## numbnuts (18 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 35 years ago I signed up to be a father. Don't quite recall any conversation about this, it sort of happened.
> 
> 27 years ago son No.3 came along. All good.
> 
> ...


 
Enjoy it while you can, my daughter thinks I'm the worse B......in the world


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 35 years ago I signed up to be a father. Don't quite recall any conversation about this, it sort of happened.
> 
> 27 years ago son No.3 came along. All good.
> 
> ...


HUH - good luck with that - I now seem to have 3 grandkids - OK one still in hospital so not met him yet.
other 2 seem to think Pops is wonderful and can do anything and come to me with all problems if Mum and Dad are not available
good job my wife is not the jealous type!!
so - basically when we have them round all kid care falls on me
and they are not even slightly connected to me genetically

I call them annoying child one and two but nothing seems to dissuade them!
I also seem to be the number one choice for bedtime stories and the person they wake up in the mornings!!!!!

damn kids!!!!!


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 35 years ago I signed up to be a father. Don't quite recall any conversation about this, it sort of happened.
> 
> 27 years ago son No.3 came along. All good.
> 
> ...



Yes, you have to blame the parents I. suppose, ohh... wait a minute... that will not work, will it?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> 27 years old and can't put self assembly furniture together?!
> I was installing bathrooms and rewiring houses at that age.


How many of those houses are still standing


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Feb 2021)

This maybe should go elsewhere - but anyway 
went on a ride today - wind was not in the direction that I expected so I was riding into the wind all the way home

then turned off onto a 'black path' - bike did not want to turn left with the front brake on so when I was on the path ( a few seconds later) I tried again then tried turning right
and fell off

damn tyre was almost flat

again

THATS IT
it has been a puncture every couple of weeks recently!!!
mostly in the front - before that it was the rear tyre - the Mitas tyres that came with the bike seem to resist puncture but wear down fast and then get puncture easily

I'm getting Schwalbe's - birthday is coming up soon - wife has agreed to buy it for me - I'll stick with the continental I have put on the back for now but I'm putting Marathon on the front and goo in both - did that on my old bike and never got a puncture unless it was a massive piece of metal like a screw

Looking forward to how she wraps a tyre!!!


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How many of those houses are still standing


Most of them.........


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ooohh that would do it
> Does that rule out all injections ??


Rules out painkillers and many antibiotics.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> 27 years old and can't put self assembly furniture together?!
> I was installing bathrooms and rewiring houses at that age.


12 week old baby in the house, working all day etc. I'm happy to help, the only pressing engagement I had was tea and a packet of digestives.

No.3 son isn't the most practical, poor organisational skills.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve probably mentioned it before, Mrs Tenkaykev and I are IKEA assembly legends. We really enjoy assembling the stuff for any family member who asks.
> some of the IKEA stuff is a bit naff, but other stuff is exceptionally well thought out.
> Ive got the “ IKEA itch” now, I might have to disassemble something so I can put it back together again 😁


If you fancy a day out there are two wardrobes and a dresser still to assemble..........you get to keep the cardboard


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2021)

I got a badge but no lollipop........


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No.3 son isn't the most practical, poor organisational skills.


I blame the parents.....


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I got a badge but no lollipop........
> View attachment 574568


Keep it safe!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> I blame the parents.....


Nah - at that point you get to blame the older siblings

I used to work with someone who had 4 kids
she reckoned the 4th was basically feral - claimed she had no knowledge of feeding him or teaching him or reading to him or anything
nor does - apparently - his Dad
between then they washed enough clothes and bought and cooked enough food for all 4
how it got to the kid was a mystery

she presumes his siblings looked after him

turns out he is the best adjusted and most socially aware and empathic of all of them
and the one who did best at school

I don't THINK she was serious ( she is a Primary school teacher - and very good) - and he was 'a surprise' hence his siblings were quite a bit older

not totally relevant - but sometimes I like to share these pointless anecdotes - maybe I banged my head falling of my bike earlier???


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2021)

You see this sign, what would you expect given that it's just short of a doorway.





Opposing sign mentions the 2 metre rule, a bit more reading as well.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2021)

Apologies to this thread's _early-to-bedders_ who were staying up hoping to read my exciting review of Todmorden's new Aldi, but have yielded to fatigue and retired for the night. You will no doubt catch up in the morning...

Anyway, I shall delay no longer!



Todmorden Gets an Aldi store 
They took a year to build it. It opened today. I shopped there this evening.



Other inspirational local news

Man walks whippet in windy conditions
Pigeon clawed by cat, but escapes
Protests about local parkin shortage
Dead Yorkshire sheep reincarnated as a dry stone wall refuses to comment


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Apologies to this thread's _early-to-bedders_ who were staying up hoping to read my exciting review of Todmorden's new Aldi, but have yielded to fatigue and retired for the night. You will no doubt catch up in the morning...
> 
> Anyway, I shall delay no longer!
> 
> ...


Did any of the 32 staff* man the bakery though?

You're sure it was a Yorkshire Sheep, not a Lancashire one. They moved the border, remember.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Apologies to this thread's _early-to-bedders_ who were staying up hoping to read my exciting review of Todmorden's new Aldi, but have yielded to
> 
> Dead Yorkshire sheep reincarnated as a dry stone wall refuses to comment


te
Ok - Stop that

you KNOW we need more details of the dead sheep

links or text NOW!!!

(new on here - am I infected????))


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2021)

I forgot to investigate the 'bakery'. I saw shelves of pre-baked bread, rolls etc. but didn't look for freshly-baked products so I can't confirm or deny that they do their own baking.

I did a rough count of the car park spaces - something like 50-60 places, about half the number that Lidl has. I think the Aldi store is slightly smaller. Could be a problem at busy times though...

The preserved tree looks nice in its little raised 'garden' at the side of the car park.

The store has been built about 1.5 m higher than the A646 and car park, which should deal with the flood risk.

It is obvious that the store was built in the corona virus era. Most shops have temporary plastic shields stuck round their checkouts but this Aldi has a more permanent metal frame round every checkout with plastic shielding in place. I would be surprised if those shields ever get taken down.

I didn't like the shopping baskets! Lidl has substantial baskets with wheels on the bottom and fold-up handles for towing them so those baskets can either be carried or pulled along. The Aldi baskets are a bit small and have to be carried, and they feel flimsy. Ok if you only want a few things, but from now on I will use a trolley there instead when buying more than 5 or 6 items.



Dave7 said:


> Aldi do nice peppered mackerel


I spotted that. It _DOES _look nice. I didn't want any today but I will certainly buy some in the future.

I thought that I had found some decent wholegrain rice so I bought a packet. I didn't have my reading glasses with me though, and it turns out that it is ready-cooked microwaveable stuff so I don't think it will suit me. I'll eat it but probably won't buy it again. The hunt for good affordable rice continues!

Much of what I normally buy at Lidl seems to be available at similar prices at this Aldi. I'll try the Aldi muesli and coffee and see if I like them as much as the Lidl brands. The 'Greek-style' yoghurt is similar in price and quality.

I think I will probably do a couple of shops a week at Aldi, and one at Lidl. The great thing about this new store though is how conveniently located it is for me. It shuts at 22:00 Mon-Sat and is so close that I could get there before closing if I remembered at 21:45 that I needed something in a hurry.


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2021)

Ive had a letter from the NHS. Apparently im high risk and should shield. F*** knows why cos theres nothing wrong with me. Ill ring the GP tomorrow and see if they cqn shed any light on it.

Meanwhile, night Johnboy.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Ive had a letter from the NHS. Apparently im high risk and should shield. F*** knows why cos theres nothing wrong with me. Ill ring the GP tomorrow and see if they cqn shed any light on it.
> 
> Meanwhile, night Johnboy.


I bet you that somebody looked at your height and weight, did a standard BMI calculation, and decided that you are obese, not realising that you are in fact a lean wall of muscle...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Ive had a letter from the NHS. Apparently im high risk and should shield. F*** knows why cos theres nothing wrong with me. Ill ring the GP tomorrow and see if they cqn shed any light on it.
> 
> Meanwhile, night Johnboy.


Night night

There should be a reason - normally based on medication - especially repeat meds
but they do say 
1) Shielding is a choice - you do not have to do it - so getting more info will help you make a choice
2) They are deliberately including more people than they need to so as to make sure they do NOT include people they might miss - which makes sense
3) if you have the letter you get priority for home deliveries and stuff - even if you do not decide to Shield - you can use the advantage
as my Dad said (he was injured during WW2) no point in having it if you don;t get some advantage from it
and if you are actually a bit more vulnerable than you think - it may just save your life
which is good


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Ive had a letter from the NHS. Apparently im high risk and should shield. F*** knows why cos theres nothing wrong with me. Ill ring the GP tomorrow and see if they cqn shed any light on it.
> 
> Meanwhile, night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

Blimey.......is no one else daft enough to be here yet .
Been up since before 0500......I may go back shortly.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey.......is no one else daft enough to be here yet .
> Been up since before 0500......I may go back shortly.


Lol....I am here as usual. Not sure why as we have a day of heavy rain to look forward to. I’ll maybe get the waterproofs on and have a walk before it gets too bad.


----------



## rustybolts (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey.......is no one else daft enough to be here yet .
> Been up since before 0500......I may go back shortly.


You are not alone , night owls lurk in the wet darkness , crouched up on branches , munching Pringles


----------



## rustybolts (19 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol....I am here as usual. Not sure why as we have a day of heavy rain to look forward to. I’ll maybe get the waterproofs on and have a walk before it gets too bad.


How is your wrist support working out for you ?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> You are not alone , night owls lurk in the wet darkness , crouched up on branches , munching Pringles


But I don't like pringles


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2021)

I have risen!

Click and collect day today.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey.......is no one else daft enough to be here yet .
> Been up since before 0500......I may go back shortly.



I was around but read the Guardian and a few bits on here while drinking coffee and contemplating my day.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2021)

Cooeee. I am waiting for the man from the garage to collect my car. Transmission replacement day for it.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Paulus (19 Feb 2021)

Good morning all. 

Well, here we go again. 
The highlight of today is putting up the guttering on the shed. Wahoo

I've been awake since 06.00, MrsP got up for a whizz and it was lights, camera, action from there on. 

Mug of tea no.2 being drunk at the moment  Whilst I formulate a plan for today's proceedings.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2021)

So good morning. I hope you are all well. It's wet and blowing a gale.

I seem to have escaped any serious reactions to the vaccine. 🤞 I had the AZ. I felt a bit rough, sort of tired and achey, as I would after a 100 miler, for about 5 hours last night. Slight sensation, dullness in my arm. I did spend six hours building IKEA furniture so tiredness is just as likely to have been this.

Today's plan? Well lots of outdoor things I'd like to do but it's too wet. I'll be heading over to No.3 son around 10.00 to build more furniture. He is capable of doing it but I see this as a real contribution I can make to a family with a young baby. If it frees up an evening for son, partner and baby that's a big *PLUS* to me.

I'm also more organised - count all the screws etc first, line them up, identify the different panels and so on. Much better approach than No.3 son who rummages through a pile on the floor!! 😂😂😂

I will pop back later.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Well, here we go again.
> The highlight of today is putting up the guttering on the shed. *Wahoo*
> ...



Will it be on Strava later?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooeee. I am waiting for the man from the garage to collect my car. Transmission replacement day for it.
> 
> Stay safe folks


Is that as big a job as it sounds ?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is that as big a job as
> [QUOTE="Paulus, post: 6318710, member: 221"
> 
> I've been awake since 06.00, MrsP got up for a whizz and it was lights, camera, action from there on.


.... she films it then!!!
[/QUOTE]
I don't think it's a big job, just an expensive one. They told me it would only take about half an hour, but the cost is stupid over £200.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I've been awake since 06.00, MrsP got up for a whizz and it was lights, camera, action from there on.
> 
> She films it then ???


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Blimey! It's Fish Friday again - that came around quick! 
Off to Barny this morning after we've walked the doggie at Croyde beach.
I've got to pick up some bags of compost from Asda, go to Specsavers for an eye test, nip into Wilko then pick up F & C on the way back.
Haven't had a phone call from the Docs yet about my jab.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> How is your wrist support working out for you ?


It definitely helps. It has the metal strips inside so keeps it nice and stable. Took it off for a few hours but was feeling achy so it’s back on. Still not convinced there isn’t a fracture but nothing looks out of place so I will persevere with the brace and hope it heals properly.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So good morning. I hope you are all well. It's wet and blowing a gale.
> 
> I seem to have escaped any serious reactions to the vaccine. 🤞 I had the AZ. I felt a bit rough, sort of tired and achey, as I would after a 100 miler, for about 5 hours last night. Slight sensation, dullness in my arm. I did spend six hours building IKEA furniture so tiredness is just as likely to have been this.
> 
> ...


You sir, are a legend 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It definitely helps. It has the metal strips inside so keeps it nice and stable. Took it off for a few hours but was feeling achy so it’s back on. Still not convinced there isn’t a fracture but nothing looks out of place so I will persevere with the brace and hope it heals properly.


Mo, if your left leg starts aching, and you suddenly start thinking that it would be a great idea to get a parrot, then I’d advise getting the wrist X rayed ASAP


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2021)

It's gone dark here and a tad windy as well. Looks like we are in for a rainy day so plenty of  will be drunk


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2021)

And the Doctors surgery tell me im 'high risk' because of my BMI. Never mind that im a lifelong weight lifter with a 52" chest and a 36" waist, in their eyes I'm simply a bloater.

Fitst jab booked for Friday next week.


----------



## GM (19 Feb 2021)

Morning all... Up a bit earlier that I would have liked, waiting for a builders delivery so I've got to be on the ball and ready when it turns up.

Speaking of ready, we watched a good film last night "I am Woman" it was all about Helen Reddy. I knew she was a great singer, but never realised she was such a great activist for womens rights.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2021)

Lol


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> Speaking of ready, we watched a good film last night "I am Woman" it was all about Helen Reddy. I knew she was a great singer, but never realised she was such a great activist for womens rights.


Her brother, Ever Reddy, invented the battery.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Feb 2021)

Wet and gales again so not much can be done outside. Forecast for Sunday looks reasonable tho' so there is hope somewhere ahead.
Slept in this morning so off for porridge with a touch of pease meal in it.


----------



## pawl (19 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I got a badge but no lollipop........
> View attachment 574568




I’ve got one of those.Should get the lollipop in April when I get the second jab


----------



## numbnuts (19 Feb 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

Done the early Aldi dash. It was busier than I expected but I suppose that could be down to it being a Friday.
Before I went I put a loaf on to bake so that is lunch sorted......just need to add some cheese or ham, maybe both as I am partial to a ham, cheese and sweet chilli sauce sarnie.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> And the Doctors surgery tell me im 'high risk' because of my BMI. Never mind that im a lifelong weight lifter with a 52" chest and a 36" waist, in their eyes I'm simply a bloater.
> 
> Fitst jab booked for Friday next week.


I'm no weight lifter, have an average chest, no 6 pack but I weigh in at 69-71kg depending on exercise and what I've eaten. At 71kg I carry a bit more belly weight than I'm happy with.

Yep, I've been told my BMI is high. Crackers.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I’ve got one of those.Should get the lollipop in April when I get the second jab


I was very disappointed with the badge. At the very least I expected it to say "I have been a brave boy".


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm no weight lifter, have an average chest, no 6 pack but I weigh in at 69-71kg depending on exercise and what I've eaten. At 71kg I carry a bit more belly weight than I'm happy with.
> 
> Yep, I've been told my BMI is high. Crackers.


I do have a 6 pack.
Not actually seen it for many years but its in there somewhere.........
I think


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2021)

@ColinJ I meant to say this earlier. We have three Aldis locally. One has a huge car park which is usually ¾ empty, the other two small car parks. The Aldi approach is to push customers through as fast as possible, you won't see much browsing, in, shop, out which is why the smaller car parks don't fill up either.

Sometimes there is a queue on to the roundabout for entering the small retail park it's located on. This is always the queue for the McDonald's drive through - which says a lot.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was very disappointed with the badge. At the very least I expected it to say "I have been a brave boy".


Oh, it's OK Dave we know you were a very, very, very brave boy. 🤗🤗 You have a sit down, watch a bit of telly, maybe a little glass of something later.

Such a brave boy, we're all very proud of you. 👏


----------



## pawl (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was very disappointed with the badge. At the very least I expected it to say "I have been a brave boy".


 

Here you go then You have been a very very very brave boy


----------



## pawl (19 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mo, if your left leg starts aching, and you suddenly start thinking that it would be a great idea to get a parrot, then I’d advise getting the wrist X rayed ASAP




Mo don’t wait any longer.Get it x rayed


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Here you go then You have been a very very very brave boy


I thank you for that


----------



## pawl (19 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 574616




Not as daft as it sounds After I had been discharged from hospital following heart surgery l was left with a sticky residue on my chest from the heart rate monitor pads Went to the chemist to get some surgical spirit thinking that may remove the gunge apparently they no longer sell it .

Stroke of genius.Sprayed it with WD 40 job done


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ I meant to say this earlier. We have three Aldis locally. One has a huge car park which is usually ¾ empty, the other two small car parks. The Aldi approach is to push customers through as fast as possible, you won't see much browsing, in, shop, out which is why the smaller car parks don't fill up either.
> 
> Sometimes there is a queue on to the roundabout for entering the small retail park it's located on. This is always the queue for the McDonald's drive through - which says a lot.


Strangely our nearest one has a similar problem but the difference is.......the roundabout is on the main A49 which is the feeder to/from the nearby M6 and M62.
Instead of MacD ours has a Costa Coffee. It amazes me the number of people the come off the A49, grab a coffee and rejoin the main road.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh, it's OK Dave we know you were a very, very, very brave boy. 🤗🤗 You have a sit down, watch a bit of telly, maybe a little glass of something later.
> 
> Such a brave boy, we're all very proud of you. 👏


Just one question.
Why do I have to wait till "later" for a glass of something


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Mo don’t wait any longer.Get it x rayed


Mo.....if it is broken and you leave it, you could have all sorts of problems.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Not as daft as it sounds After I had been discharged from hospital following heart surgery l was left with a sticky residue on my chest from the heart rate monitor pads Went to the chemist to get some surgical spirit thinking that may remove the gunge apparently they no longer sell it .
> 
> Stroke of genius.Sprayed it with WD 40 job done


And you have not squeaked since


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was very disappointed with the badge. At the very least I expected it to say "I have been a brave boy".



I didn't get a badge, or a lollypop


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> And the Doctors surgery tell me im 'high risk' because of my BMI. Never mind that im a lifelong weight lifter with a 52" chest and a 36" waist, in their eyes I'm simply a bloater.
> 
> Fitst jab booked for Friday next week.



Just grow a bit taller and your BMI will be fine


----------



## pawl (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> And you have not squeaked since




Come on .I know WD 40 is good but it can’t do the impossible.However I do have a water repellent chest


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I didn't get a badge, or a lollypop


Well you ain't licking my lollipop


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Up a bit earlier that I would have liked, waiting for a builders delivery so I've got to be on the ball and ready when it turns up.
> 
> Speaking of ready, we watched a good film last night "I am Woman" it was all about Helen Reddy. I knew she was a great singer, but never realised she was such a great activist for womens rights.
> 
> Have a good day folks!



Another one worth a watch is Linda Ronstadt: The Sound Of My Voice.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well you ain't licking my lollipop



I'm not sure I want to.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Feb 2021)

The machine is doing the washing, but I'm supervising 
May go for a walk later as the weather looks OK


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Just grow a bit taller and your BMI will be fine



You're not over weight just too short for your weight.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2021)

I've just got back from Bedworth Tesco's, supermarket shop done, just need to get down Coventry market.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2021)

Its not a good picture, a commuting dave r from 2010


----------



## gavroche (19 Feb 2021)

Well, dull and wet today so the most exciting I will be doing is letting the dogs out at my stepson's house later on and even then, one of the dogs will put his head through the door, notice it is raining so won't be bothered to go out. 
I believe the Welsh minister is going to tell us what we can, can't do, later on TV, for the next 3 weeks or so. Oh, I will put £10 worth of petrol in my wife's car too since I am using it in her absence.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I didn't get a badge, or a lollypop


Me neither. I only got a leaflet with the date of the jab on it. I feel cheated.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The machine is doing the washing, but I'm supervising
> May go for a walk later as the weather looks OK


My washing machine is never left unsupervised after one caught fire due to a faulty relay not letting water in but did not tell the heater to stop also. According to the fire brigade it is not uncommon for washing machines to go on fire.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just one question.
> Why do I have to wait till "later" for a glass of something


Because you asked at 10.14am. Now there's early, a bit too early and very definitely too early!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2021)

Unpacked and organised the furniture bits.  

Seeing as several of you have been very good and not made a fuss. Here is a little project for you. You will need:

A colour printer
Paper
Scissors
Glue
Razor
Probably spectacles
Here are your instructions:

Find and download the image I posted of my badge yesterday
Increase the badge size as you wish
Print the image
Cut out the badge
Paste a generous amount of glue on the reverse
If you have a hairy chest shave an area slightly larger than the badge
Press sticky side firmly against chest
Tidy up after yourself


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Because you asked at 10.14am. Now there's early, a bit too early and very definitely too early!


 Well I never knew that.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Unpacked and organised the furniture bits.
> 
> Seeing as several of you have been very good and not made a fuss. Here is a little project for you. You will need:
> 
> ...


Can Welshie amd Mo join in ?


----------



## pawl (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can Welshie amd Mo join in ?




Mo has dodgy wrist.


----------



## rustybolts (19 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Mo don’t wait any longer.Get it x rayed


I second that , it will put your mind at ease


----------



## pawl (19 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Another one worth a watch is Linda Ronstadt: The Sound Of My Voice.




Fantastic voice A favourite of mine


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I didn't get a badge, or a lollypop


That reminded me of one of my trips to get my bloods done, it was one of the periodic ones where they take an armful. After the phlebotomist had finished I asked, tongue in cheek, if I was entitled to a badge for being brave. She raised an eyebrow and drew a smiley face on the tape holding down the cotton seab 😁


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can Welshie amd Mo join in ?


As far as I know they haven't had their vaccine yet. I'm certain Wales and Scotland will be generous with badges and lollipops. Perhaps they should wait a bit?


----------



## numbnuts (19 Feb 2021)

5 mile walk done it was dry when I left, but 100 yards into the walk it started to  then it rained harder


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Fantastic voice A favourite of mine



A favourite of mine.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2021)

I've got a 6 pack.
I keep it in the fridge.


----------



## GM (19 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Another one worth a watch is Linda Ronstadt: The Sound Of My Voice.




Thanks for that Dave, I'll put on the must watch list!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> And the Doctors surgery tell me im 'high risk' because of my BMI. Never mind that im a lifelong weight lifter with a 52" chest and a 36" waist, in their eyes I'm simply a bloater.
> 
> Fitst jab booked for Friday next week.


** cough! **


ColinJ said:


> I bet you that somebody looked at your height and weight, did a standard BMI calculation, and decided that you are obese, not realising that you are in fact a lean wall of muscle...





oldwheels said:


> My washing machine is never left unsupervised after one caught fire due to a faulty relay not letting water in but did not tell the heater to stop also. According to the fire brigade it is not uncommon for washing machines to go on fire.


I was out on a ride with _Littgull_ once and he said something very similar. He was a health & safety consultant before he retired so I took what he had to say seriously. I checked the figures when I got home... [*LINK*]



domestic appliances fire risk article said:


> There was a 7% increase in domestic fires started by washing machines comparing the past two financial years, with 624 blazes caused by a washing machine in 2019/20 compared to 558 in 2018/19.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> As far as I know they haven't had their vaccine yet. I'm certain Wales and Scotland will be generous with badges and lollipops. Perhaps they should wait a bit?


I got neither badge nor lollipop.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That reminded me of one of my trips to get my bloods done, it was one of the periodic ones where they take an armful. After the phlebotomist had finished I asked, tongue in cheek, if I was entitled to a badge for being brave. She raised an eyebrow and drew a smiley face on the tape holding down the cotton seab 😁


A friend had to go in for a repair to a previous op wound which was not healing. When he came round he was surprised at nurses coming round to have a look and then going away laughing. He discovered that the surgeon had drawn a flower round his navel. The surgeon was the daughter of his managing director and so knew him before the op.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A friend had to go in for a repair to a previous op wound which was not healing. When he came round he was surprised at nurses coming round to have a look and then going away laughing. *He discovered that the surgeon had drawn a flower round his navel.* The surgeon was the daughter of his managing director and so knew him before the op.


Hopefully, using a biro, NOT in scar tissue!


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can Welshie amd Mo join in ?


Er, can we watch?


----------



## oldwheels (19 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hopefully, using a biro, NOT in scar tissue!


There is some kind of pen used to mark on skin. Certainly not a biro.I remember being relieved to notice that they had marked out the proper kidney to be removed in one of my forays into the surgical world. Mistakes have been made and the good kidney has been removed in at least one case I remember.


----------



## 12boy (19 Feb 2021)

A little over 3 years ago I fell while riding my Brompton and broke my pelvis in 3 places. The ortho doc checked xrays and said he would do nothing to stabilize the bones since they were already in place as much as they could be. After a day in the hospital I was moved to a rehab facility for 10 days and then home. I was on a walker on the second day and crutches on four, and after 5 days they said the bones were forming a "callus", indicating the knitting was well underway. My point is bones can heal without a cast but also after a couple of weeks your wrist should be knitting if the bones were broken. I would get an xray because they may not be knitting properly and could give you issues for years. If they are knitting wrongly, they may need to rebreak them to position them correctly. For peace of mind, I would get it checked. Just sayin.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Feb 2021)

My walk did me good
it made me tired so I went to sleep  now for a


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2021)

My Brum Brum is back home. £279.44. Still better than having to buy a new car.

We had curry with basmati rice today. Hissing down with rain here and very windy as well.


----------



## postman (19 Feb 2021)

Two things of Interest,Karl Marks had a sister Onya she invented the starting pistol.And I once broke my leg in three places,Vicar Lane ,Leeds,The Headrow Leeds and Lower Briggate.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2021)

Haven't heard from the Docs and it's been 10 days since my Covid vaccination letter.
When I got the letter, I went on the website to book. The nearest jab site was 47 miles away in Taunton, so I didn't book a slot and waited for the surgery to contact me - which the letter said they would do 'shortly'.
I saw on FB that slots were available at Westward Ho! over the weekend, so decided to check online again.
The website said that I'd missed my first appointment, even though I never made one and that my nearest centre was now at West Point in Exeter. 
I rang the Docs today and they said they knew nothing about it and I'd just have to wait until they called me in.
They couldn't say when that would be. 
I give up.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Haven't heard from the Docs and it's been 10 days since my Covid vaccination letter.
> When I got the letter, I went on the website to book. The nearest jab site was 47 miles away in Taunton, so I didn't book a slot and waited for the surgery to contact me - which the letter said they would do 'shortly'.
> I saw on FB that slots were available at Westward Ho! over the weekend, so decided to check online again.
> The website said that I'd missed my first appointment, even though I never made one and that my nearest centre was now at West Point in Exeter.
> ...




I got my letter yesterday telling me exactly when my jab will be. Next Friday at 11.25 t0 be exact.

When Mr WD had his done at the same place last week, he said they were very efficient. Shows how much one place differs from another.

My son had his Covid19 jab this afternoon and he know exactly when his second one is. He had it done at the local Drs and was very impressed with the organisation and efficiency of the whole process. They seem to have all got their act together in Wales


----------



## oldwheels (19 Feb 2021)

No idea if it applies everywhere in Scotland but I was very impressed with the organisation. I was given a time to arrive which I did exactly and was taken almost immediately and straight out again in 5 or 10 minutes. Sat in car for 15 minutes as instructed and noticed that those in cars were being monitored before off home again. A different team seemed to be doing people in their cars. Probably easier and safer than taking them inside if infirm.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I got my letter yesterday telling me exactly when my jab will be. Next Friday at 11.25 t0 be exact.
> 
> When Mr WD had his done at the same place last week, he said they were very efficient. Shows how much one place differs from another.
> 
> My son had his Covid19 jab this afternoon and he know exactly when his second one is. He had it done at the local Drs and was very impressed with the organisation and efficiency of the whole process. They seem to have all got their act together in Wales


We got a phone call followed quickly by an email. S few days later we had them done at the same time......very smooth


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was very disappointed with the badge. At the very least I expected it to say "I have been a brave boy".


Like these?


----------



## pawl (19 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Haven't heard from the Docs and it's been 10 days since my Covid vaccination letter.
> When I got the letter, I went on the website to book. The nearest jab site was 47 miles away in Taunton, so I didn't book a slot and waited for the surgery to contact me - which the letter said they would do 'shortly'.
> I saw on FB that slots were available at Westward Ho! over the weekend, so decided to check online again.
> The website said that I'd missed my first appointment, even though I never made one and that my nearest centre was now at West Point in Exeter.
> ...





Mrs p received her letter four days ago Checked centres The only one that came up was in Leicester Decided to wait for GP to contact Not included on list were three Leicester hospital’s one of which Was Glenfield ten minute drive away Mrs p rang GPto ask about GP list Receptionist checked said she was doe to be called on Friday but as she was calling booked her in at Earl Shilton which is local four miles away

The odd thing going by on line the only vaccination centre in Leicestershire is in Leicester lt was a a notification E Mail from Leicestershire CC that the three Leicester hospitals were accepting on line bookings subject to eligibility criteria


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Feb 2021)

Got a message from the Doctors this afternoon saying I can book for a jab at the local centre - which is 5 minutes away

booked for next Wednesday


----------



## Paulus (19 Feb 2021)

A couple of vaccine stories from this week.
Our friends in Hitchin got the text to book a slot for the vaccine on tuesday. 2 hours later they got another text to say that they had been contacted in error. They will be contacted again in the future. 

My friend who lives part time in Perth WA, had just been contacted for the jab, he is now 65. Unfortunately he cannot get home, and had not been able to get home for 6 months, and needs permission from the Australian government to leave. 
He is hoping to get back some time this year, Quantas might start some flights in july so has contacted his doctor, which is the same practice as me to see if he will be able to get it when/if he gets back.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2021)

Now appears to be October.
https://uk.embassy.gov.au/lhlh/CAOTA.html


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2021)

05.50 and I was back from my walk.
TBH, it was a bit of a struggle today as my legs didn't want to do what my brain was telling them to do and when I tried to jog across the road they nearly gave way (a bit like they did some months ago).
A few comments.......
Walking through the park, very dark, 4 youths walking through. They seemed polite and said hello but 'dodgy' or what ??
Nothing to see in the way of wild life, just Blackbirds.
A young woman on her own!!! I checked that it wasn't Mo that had got lost. Said she was waiting for a lift to work.
Anyway
Having my coffee now while listening to Tony with SoTS


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2021)

I have risen!

Booked some provisional dates with my tattooist in May, get a couple more inkings done.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2021)

Hello world! 'Tis wet and windy and the forecast suggests doing anything outside today will involve getting very wet Indeed. Good dawn chorus this morning.

Must get a walk as I've hardly been outside since Wednesday.

No real plans though there are odds and sods I need to look at. Allotment planning is now becoming very important.

First priority is the morning exercise and stretching which I've ignored for two days. Then it will be ironing while watching some TV which requires minimal concentration.

Local Covid-19 cases are reported at 155. It was last below 200 in August. Hopefully a small sign of better times 🤞 Virtually everyone I know aged 60+ has had or has a date for the vaccine. It's the hot topic in my little circle. The government have to get lockdown right, too early will be a total disaster.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2021)

Coooeee. Damp and dull here. He had a lot of rain and wind last night. Calm at the moment but lots more to come here.

Stay safe folks and drink lots of tea


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2021)

Good morning all, 

Another day in paradise begins. 

Just listened to Tony B on R2 now drinking the second mug of tea 

The usual dog walking before the fairweather walkers get out and about.

And that's about it so far. There is football on the radio later, and pizzas for tea tonight. 
Living the dream


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

It's piddling down out there!


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Local Covid-19 cases are reported at 155. It was last below 200 in August. Hopefully a small sign of better times 🤞 Virtually everyone I know aged 60+ has had or has a date for the vaccine. It's the hot topic in my little circle. The government have to get lockdown right, too early will be a total disaster.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 574730




But the best thing about lifting lockdown is that you don't have to go out. Don't have to mix with crowds. Don't have to stand in queues. We can still choose not to mingle.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Feb 2021)

Hi it's me again


----------



## oldwheels (20 Feb 2021)

Still dryish but in about an hour forecast is for heavy rain and gales. We seem to be getting a different weather pattern from usual in that there are gales every few days and not just one big gale and then a long gap. 
Sunday and Monday look possible for getting out dry.
The holiday home wars are erupting again with local workers being outbid by outsiders with more spare cash.
Also the Housing Association have a strange policy of allocating houses to people from the mainland with no connections and no job and bypassing those who seem eligible and have been here all their lives.
I remember the same policy years ago so nothing new but it infuriates locals and probably makes life difficult for the incomers.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2021)

I just messaged my son. He had his Covid jab yesterday. He said he has a sore arm and a headache but apart from that he is fine.


----------



## postman (20 Feb 2021)

It's too windy to put the ladder up.Not taking any chances,the gutter can wait.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Another day in paradise begins.
> 
> ...


Didn't he mute the microphone and play a record whilst he did that. Standards are slipping, he's sipping live.

You'll wake up soon.


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2021)

Washing machine has been on, and as it nice sunny weather with a breeze, the washing is out on the line 
MrsP does like getting the tumble dryer on which is obviously quite costly.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2021)

Guess what the weather is like here.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Guess what the weather is like here.


They were saying yesterday that the rain will be the best part of the weather this weekend.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Feb 2021)

Dry here at the moment, but my weather station is saying rain, internet, rain after 5pm, so I may get a walk in if I go now


----------



## gavroche (20 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Guess what the weather is like here.


Same in North Wales but supposed to be dry tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2021)

After getting back from my early walk and listening to SoTS I was back in bed before 0900. Just crawled out out again and feeling drained.
Some rain but nothing serious.
I feel egg on toast coming on.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2021)

Pork chop, egg and beans for us


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Pork chop, egg and beans for us


I have never been able to eat egg with beans.
No idea how/why it started but egg yolk and beans just turn my stomach.
MrsD enjoys them though.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have never been able to eat egg with beans.
> No idea how/why it started but egg yolk and beans just turn my stomach.
> MrsD enjoys them though.


 
Put a line of chips across the plate, eggs on one side beans on the other - sorted


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2021)

Scramble the eggs?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Put a line of chips across the plate, eggs on one side beans on the other - sorted


Yep.....that is ok. A BIIIG line of chips though


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Scramble the eggs?


Yes..... that is ok. Not brill but ok


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes..... that is ok. Not brill but ok




Bloody weirdo


----------



## gavroche (20 Feb 2021)

Talking of eggs, how long to you boil your eggs for? I put mine in when the water is boiling and time it for 9 minutes so that the yolk is not hard but still soft but not runny.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Talking of eggs, how long to you boil your eggs for? I put mine in when the water is boiling and time it for 9 minutes so that the yolk is not hard but still soft but not runny.


9 minutes 
They can climb out of the pan on their own after that.
Not claiming my way is best.......
Put them in pan of cold water
Bring to the boil
Put it to simmer
After 5ish minutes lift egg out with spoon. If water dries quickly then its ready.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> After 5ish minutes lift egg out with spoon. If water dries quickly _*(AND THERE ARE NO BLOODY BEANS IN SIGHT!!!)*_ then its ready.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Pork chop, egg and beans for us


That for both of you, or each?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Another one worth a watch is Linda Ronstadt: The Sound Of My Voice.


Where did you watch this Dave? Netflix? Amazon Prime?


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Where did you watch this Dave? Netflix? Amazon Prime?



A free film website I found, possibly dodgy. https://myflixerhd.ru/movie


----------



## pawl (20 Feb 2021)

I Listen to Linda Ronstadt when I’m on the turbo Helps me through a boring fortyfive minutes


----------



## numbnuts (20 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Talking of eggs, how long to you boil your eggs for? I put mine in when the water is boiling and time it for 9 minutes so that the yolk is not hard but still soft but not runny.


Cold water and 5 mintues from the time the water starts to boil
9 minutes  what are you cooking an ostrich egg


----------



## numbnuts (20 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I Listen to Linda Ronstadt when I’m on the turbo Helps me through a boring fortyfive minutes


Linda Ronstadt "the first time ever I saw your face" would have me babbling like a child


----------



## pawl (20 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Linda Ronstadt "the first time ever I saw your face" would have me babbling like a child




☹️😢😯😢☹️


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Linda Ronstadt "the first time ever I saw your face" would have me babbling like a child


If it is this version...



... then - sorry - not to my taste at all! 

The Roberta Flack version though...

 

_NOW _we're talking!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Linda Ronstadt "the first time ever I saw your face" would have me babbling like a child


I cam imagine people babbling the first time they saw your face


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I cam imagine people babbling the first time they saw your face


They probably wouldn't be staring at his _face_...!


----------



## numbnuts (20 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They probably wouldn't be staring at his _face_...!


 
The first thing your taught as a nudist is to make eye contact


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The first thing your taught as a nudist is to make eye contact


I would struggle with '_target fixation_'... 

A stunningly beautiful tanned young French woman came up to me on a beach in Corfu and asked me the time. She was wearing only the tiniest of thongs (and might as well not have bothered!). I had a titanic struggle to maintain eye contact and then to avoid turning to watch her walk on up the beach. I'm not the ogling type so I resisted but the instinct to do it was very powerful...


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I would struggle with '_target fixation_'...
> 
> A stunningly beautiful tanned young French woman came up to me on a beach in Corfu and asked me the time. She was wearing only the tiniest of thongs (and might as well not have bothered!). I had a titanic struggle to maintain eye contact and then to *avoid turning to watch her walk on up the beach. I'm not the ogling type so I resisted *but the instinct to do it was very powerful...



Yeah, yeah... we believe you


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Talking of eggs, how long to you boil your eggs for? I put mine in when the water is boiling and time it for 9 minutes so that the yolk is not hard but still soft but not runny.


5 minutes for me. More than than that would be hard boiled unless it's a goose or ostrich egg. Even duck eggs only need 6 minutes.


----------



## 12boy (20 Feb 2021)

Snow, rain and some wind today. High almost 4C. Better than tomorrow for riding, though.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I would struggle with '_target fixation_'...
> 
> A stunningly beautiful tanned young French woman came up to me on a beach in Corfu and asked me the time. She was wearing only the tiniest of thongs (and might as well not have bothered!). I had a titanic struggle to maintain eye contact and then to avoid turning to watch her walk on up the beach. I'm not the ogling type so I resisted but the instinct to do it was very powerful...


Over the years I have noticed women struggling to keep their eyes off my body, especially when I am wearing my thong.
It's something I learned to live with.


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Snow, rain and some wind today. High almost 4C. Better than tomorrow for riding, though.


It's been a nice day here in parts of the UK. Here in Hertfordshire it has been quite mild and sunny, other parts of the West country have had floods and really high winds.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Talking of eggs, how long to you boil your eggs for? I put mine in when the water is boiling and time it for 9 minutes so that the yolk is not hard but still soft but not runny.


I put eggs in cold water and when it boils give it 5 minutes. Done.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2021)

Cold water, bring to boil, 3.5 minutes, rinse under cold tap when done. Put bread in toaster just as the water boils...................perfection.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Over the years I have noticed women struggling to keep their eyes off my body, especially when wearing my thong.
> It's something I learned to live with.


A "What killed the cat question".
What were you wearing, whilst allowing various women to wear your thong?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> A "What killed the cat question".
> What were you wearing, whilst allowing various women to wear your thong?


No.....no, no......I was wearing the thong.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No.....no, no......I was wearing the thong.


Thought it seemed odd. You going up to someone you'd never met before and handing them your your thong. 
Didn't the advert run along the lines of _"When a man you've never met before suddenly gives you flowers... "._


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I would struggle with '_target fixation_'...
> 
> A stunningly beautiful tanned young French woman came up to me on a beach in Corfu and asked me the time. She was wearing only the tiniest of thongs (and might as well not have bothered!). I had a titanic struggle to maintain eye contact and then to avoid turning to watch her walk on up the beach. I'm not the ogling type so I resisted but the instinct to do it was very powerful...


Was that a gun in your pocket or........


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Was that a gun in your pocket or........


Thankyou Mae West.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If it is this version...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like both versions.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Cold water, bring to boil, 3.5 minutes, rinse under cold tap when done. Put bread in toaster just as the water boils...................perfection.


Basics - I don;t really like eggs unless scrambled - by me - or as an omlette

anyway
some years ago I worked in an office and someone commented that £person couldn't boil an egg
so I asked - how do you boil an egg?????
simple question - apparently
6 people in the office - including me
5 different answers - all authoritative and the only possible way
some involved a needle
some need water starting from cold
some from boiling

so - we went went out and ask some women - yes I know 

basically some different answers

so I ended up with about 8 different answers - all clearly the only way to boil an egg




soooooooooo

many years after that I met my wife
she has a method of boiling an egg based on actual data

put egg in cold water
boil water
wait for e.g. 5 minutes
take egg out using a slotted sppon and WATCH
if the water eveporats in 5 seconds then it is JUST hard boiled - which is how she wants it
if it takes longer put it back for 1 minute then try again


THIS WORKS

if you want it soft boiled or something then the initial time and evaporation time will vary - just work it out for yourself

but "she/he can;t even boil an egg" is simply stupid - everyone wants it different - and there are different ways of getting it there


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Basics - I don;t really like eggs unless scrambled - by me - or as an omlette
> 
> anyway
> some years ago I worked in an office and someone commented that £person couldn't boil an egg
> ...


Have you tried boiling an egg without using any water?


----------



## 12boy (20 Feb 2021)

There are at least two reasons to struggle to keep your eyes off someone...either because you don't wish to showcase your lechery, or because there is a physical deformity at which it is rude to stare.. when my brother in law would go to the lake to exhibit his Speedo which was somewhat hidden by his drooping paunch, people did not avoid looking at him because he was too sexy.
Glad I eventually got off my ponderous buttocks and got a few miles in on my bike. I was feeling lethargic and grumpy but now it is only a little sullen.
Stay groovy....


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## rustybolts (21 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Over the years I have noticed women struggling to keep their eyes off my body, especially when wearing my thong.
> It's something I learned to live with.


It must have been very hard


----------



## numbnuts (21 Feb 2021)




----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Just one more day to go and we will be party to the escape committee's plans.
One thing that really gets my goat is the Government announcing a date when they will reveal something, and then reading about the details of it in the media for days before the official announcement.
Why?
It happens with such regularity that it must be officially sanctioned.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Feb 2021)

Good morning folks, 
Drizzle drizzle drizzle for a couple of days, but at least it’s not cold drizzle.
Granddaughter visited yesterday, we watched “Frozen” together, twice, followed by some of the very early Spiderman cartoons 😁. The Disney channel subscription was a real bargain, so much content for all age groups.
Nothing planned for today, probably give the Brommies a once over.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## Drago (21 Feb 2021)

Like a Vampire at midnight, I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2021)

Cooeee. Dry start to the day here. Nothing planned for me, just another day slobbing. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Basics - I don;t really like eggs unless scrambled - by me - or as an omlette
> 
> anyway
> some years ago I worked in an office and someone commented that £person couldn't boil an egg
> ...


If you read back you will note that your wife's method and mine are virtually identical.
This leads me to a conclusion.
Either a) she is a smart woman
Or
b) she and I should be married.
Personally I go for a)


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just one more day to go and we will be party to the escape committee's plans.
> One thing that really gets my goat is the Government announcing a date when they will reveal something, and then reading about the details of it in the media for days before the official announcement.
> ...


Testing the water or dampening/managing expectations in my view.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Testing the water or dampening/managing expectations in my view.



Yes, looking for the reaction or getting us ready.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooeee. Dry start to the day here. Nothing planned for me, just another day slobbing.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


I never just slob about.
I would rather stay in my PJs and do nothing


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2021)

Good day. Light grey skies and the sun breaking through, no breeze. At 8⁰C it feels very mild.

I'll get my bike out at some point in the next 2-3 hours. Messaged a buddy to see if she wants to join me. If I don't get a reply by 9.39 I'll go solo.

I have other stuff to do but nothing I can't out off till tomorrow! 

I must though get on with exercises, tidying and not spend another hour mooching about CC. Catch ya later, alligator, in a while crocodile!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If you read back you will note that your wife's method and mine are virtually identical.
> This leads me to a conclusion.
> Either a) she is a smart woman
> Or
> ...


B is out - she has enough trouble with one husband - two would just be silly!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2021)

Have I gained a day ???
I woke up absolutely "knowing" it is Monday. Put the radio on to find it's Sunday ........how does that happen.

Heavy sleep last night. I keep waking before 0500 so getting up at that time. Someone must have clicked a switch as it was 0745 when I woke today .
As the days have decided to get mixed up I have no plans.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> B is out - she has enough trouble with one husband - two would just be silly!


I 2nd that... I did suggest she is a wise woman.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Testing the water or dampening/managing expectations in my view.


A dangerous game if people's expectations are raised and then dashed, if the situation changes.


----------



## Paulus (21 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just one more day to go and we will be party to the escape committee's plans.
> One thing that really gets my goat is the Government announcing a date when they will reveal something, and then reading about the details of it in the media for days before the official announcement.
> ...


It's a bit of a softening up process, like when a Minister is going to make an announcement, the news media already know what is included in the speech.
There must be an official whose job it is to leak these things.


----------



## Paulus (21 Feb 2021)

Morning all, 
It's drizzling here at the moment .

Dog walking and watching Spurs on the telly box at midday is the early events today.

A zoom meeting with my friend in Aus this afternoon, and then I have a chicken and a nice bit of gammon to cook after that.

I see that I may being line for my 1st jab by April now. They are getting on with it quite quickly now.💉💉

Another day in paradise


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2021)

Blimey.
My google news has a storey about a woman that is trying to get breast reductions.
Hers are 34H 
Seriously.......absolutely not sexist.......
that must be seriously uncomfortable.
Years ago we had a friend with 38DD and she hated it.......34H must be awful.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey.
> My google news has a storey about a woman that is trying to get breast reductions.
> Hers are 34H
> Seriously.......absolutely not sexist.......
> ...




Def not funny. The poor woman must be stated at a lot as well. Makes my blood boil when i see so many people getting breast implants on the NHS but someone in pain can't get a reduction.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Feb 2021)

As a bloke I worry about how many women seem to have their self worth so intricately tied up in how big their boobs are.

Seems like a very narrow view of their own self worth based on how they think others see them physically rather than anything more wholesome
I cannot see why more women do not have reductions. I know some who have and they say it is the best thing they have ever done


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Def not funny. The poor woman must be stated at a lot as well. Makes my blood boil when i see so many people getting breast implants on the NHS but someone in pain can't get a reduction.


Welshie..... I hope you don't think I find it funny. I do feel sorry for her.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie..... I hope you don't think I find it funny. I do feel sorry for her.




Not at all.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> As a bloke I worry about how many women seem to have their self worth so intricately tied up in how big their boobs are.
> 
> Seems like a very narrow view of their own self worth based on how they think others see them physically rather than anything more wholesome
> I cannot see why more women do not have reductions. I know some who have and they say it is the best thing they have ever done


Without too much thought it may well be 6 of one etc .
Traditionally men seem to emphasise the need for women to have large breast and all to often (some) well endowed women have been happy to make money out of it.
Anyway.....our old farts section should be kept light hearted so, sorry if I have introduced something serious.


----------



## gavroche (21 Feb 2021)

Bonjour. Going to meet my son in a park at 10 as this will be the last time I see him till the end of May when he comes back from Taiwan. 
A possible short bike ride later on today as it is not raining, to get my legs back into it after a long break. 
See you all later.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2021)

Talking of light hearted stuff, I see there is a new series of the Ubforgotren on tomorrow. I do like that.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Feb 2021)

Hi it's me again


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Talking of light hearted stuff, I see there is a new series of the *Ubforgotren *on tomorrow. I do like that.


I enjoyed Unforgotten but haven't see this series. Is it similar?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I enjoyed Unforgotten but haven't see this series. Is it similar?




Yes. Quite similar to be honest.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Talking of light hearted stuff, I see there is a new series of the Ubforgotren on tomorrow. I do like that.


Ubforgotren
Not seen that


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> A dangerous game if people's expectations are raised and then dashed, if the situation changes.


Interesting you see it this way and I would 100% agree. My thought when I posted was the government would be testing to see how little they could get away with and then exceed expectations........................

.........always worked well for me as a Sales Manager but then I had a living to earn!


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. Quite similar to be honest.


Probably in Danish and comes with subtitles. 

Sorry I'll go for my ride now


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Interesting you see it this way and I would 100% agree. My thought when I posted was the government would be testing to see how little they could get away with and then exceed expectations........................
> 
> .........always worked well for me as a Sales Manager but then I had a living to earn!


Policy ends up being hog tied to expectations. Not a good place to be.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hi it's me again


You went back to bed, again!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Policy ends up being hog tied to expectations. Not a good place to be.


It is probably the opposite... Panic adjustment of unannounced policy after unfavourable public reaction to deliberate leak!


----------



## numbnuts (21 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You went back to bed, again!


 
Yes of course I was being “green” didn't want to waste electricity


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yes of course I was being “green” didn't want to waste electricity


So put some clothes ON and turn the heating OFF?


----------



## oldwheels (21 Feb 2021)

Dry for a change but a strong wind from SE. Got out on trike for a run which was pretty hard going in parts due to the wind. Even on the flat bits I had to gear down quite a bit and work much harder than usual. 
Lots of people out running and met one cyclist on what looked like a down market MB. Pretty sure it was a farmer from just up the road from me due to the way he was dressed. Not cycling gear anyway and he is an eccentric dresser anyway. Sad state of affairs is I do not know his name and suspect he is German from his manner of dressing. He was doing well to get as far as he did and I met him on one of the steepest climbs. Never seen him on a bike before.
Farming brings me on to a perennial complaint in the village of Salen. Sheep loose everywhere who are as bad as the deer and get into everything and eat everything in the gardens, much to the annoyance of the residents.
Bit of a change from the current housing squabble as 30% of houses here are holiday homes and new 
" affordable " houses are being bought in multiples by non residents for holiday lets as they can outbid locals every time.


----------



## Paulus (21 Feb 2021)

Well, after listening to the Spurs game, I decided to cut the grass. It's dry enough and I just knocked the top of to make it a bit presentable.


----------



## GM (21 Feb 2021)

Sorry Paul, don't like to rub it in but West Ham are doing well at the moment, don't know how long it'll last though!

Not a big football follower, but I do have a soft spot for the Hammers.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Feb 2021)

I have 19 followers on Twitter, I don't know why as I'm lost too.


----------



## 12boy (21 Feb 2021)

Another brilliant blue sky with 25 mph winds later which will blow last night's 2 inches of new snow around. Got a few miles in yesterday and there will be another ride or maybe a walk later on.
Last night Mrs 12 was feeling puny and took a nap so dinner was on me. This wound up being green chile enchiladas with sliced avocado and pinto beans with chopped onion. She found it acceptable.
As far as the breast thing goes, I've always admired people who did not fit the current image of attractiveness but still enjoyed being themselves and did what they wanted. That made them attractive to me.
Be well and safe.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2021)

Pal's Texas report:

Last week... -9C in their frozen-up bathroom overnight. No problem with electrical power though because they are 'off-grid' (solar electricity plus generator).

Today... Sunshine, 21 C in the shade!

My Sunday shopping report: I could have walked to Aldi but decided to do my lumpy little singlespeed loop to Lidl instead. It was quite pleasant here earlier - dry, mild, not too windy, and sunny spells but rain was forecast for 15:00. I set off on my bike at... 15:15, just as the weather was on the turn! 

I felt a few spots of rain as I arrived at the store so I locked up my bike and put a plastic bag over the saddle to keep it dry. While I was shopping a very strange noise started - it sounded like a thousand gushing fire hoses had been trained on the roof of the store. I looked out of the window and saw a biblical deluge... _Oh, how absolutely super was my timing! _

After paying for my shopping, I lurked about in the store entrance waiting for the rain to stop. After 5 minutes it was clear that it would be a lonnnnnnnnnng wait! It did eventually ease off a lot though so I decided to just get on with it. The bag over my saddle had a puddle formed on it so putting it there had clearly been a good decision. I cycled back without getting too wet, except for my a*se, which somehow got soaked. I couldn't quite figure out how it had happened because I have a big rear mudguard on the bike but when I came to unpack my rucksack I discovered the source of the problem. A big bottle of milk that I'd bought had a crack in the bottom and about half a litre of milk had leaked out over the rest of the shopping, and thence onto me... _Great!!!_

Anyway, everything has now been de-milked and put away. I am dry again and for a change my bubble pal is doing the cooking. Whatever it is that she is making smells delicious so I'm looking forward to that.

It is amazing how even 20 minutes of vigorous exercise can make one feel really alive. I had been slobbering about in the house all afternoon feeling lethargic, but my little bike ride soon sorted that out!


----------



## oldwheels (21 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Pal's Texas report:
> 
> Last week... -9C in their frozen-up bathroom overnight. No problem with electrical power though because they are 'off-grid' (solar electricity plus generator).
> 
> ...


I have discovered also that if I get out even without exercise I feel much better. Lurking around the house all day is not good and leads to depression and a sore back from sitting with a bad posture. If I get to have a conversation even very briefly it is a bonus.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2021)

I have just talked to my mummy on the phone. Mum, my sister and one of my brothers has now had their first Covid19 jab.

The only ones left are my younger brother, my daughter, son in law, and 3 more grandchildren.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Feb 2021)

I've been for a 4 mile walk in the dark


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I have 19 followers on Twitter, I don't know why as I'm lost too.


They're not following, you just happen to be out front!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2021)

I have 19 followers on Instagram. They seem to like the stuff I put on there. I deleted twitter. Its rubbish and very shouty


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I have 19 followers on Twitter, I don't know why as I'm lost too.


Love it.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have 19 followers on Instagram. They seem to like the stuff I put on there. I deleted twitter. Its rubbish and very shouty


My wife recently encouraged me to sign up for Twitter. I did as requested. I had an account perhaps 10 years ago and thought it rubbish then and have discovered nothing has changed.

Mrs P frequently rants about the stupidity of the views and opinions expressed on Twitter and then explains her responses. I wish she wouldn't do this...........I have to listen and feign interest.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2021)

Good morning. It's rained overnight and is 7⁰C. Forecast to dry up by 10.00 which is when I'm due to meet a friend to ride for 3-4 hours. My mojo has been hiding from time to time of late. I'm trying to flush him out.

I see I'm first today. Sorry I can't bring exciting news but I have nothing else in my schedule. C'est la vie.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2021)

Morning. I can see a faint glimmer of daylight. Another dry and mild day so better get out for a walk as soon as my coffee is finished. Next two days look horrible with heavy rain.


----------



## Paulus (22 Feb 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Today's weather looks grey, with cloud all day. After yesterday's lovely weather it's a bit grim.

An early dog walk as per, and then a bit more pottering around the garden. 
I may get out for a bimble this afternoon on the bike.
Busy busy busy, can I take the excitement


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2021)

Good morning all, I got up for a P at half four and then went back to sleep, was woken just before seven by my phone, my Good Lady calling from downstairs, she needed the commode, I've now gone back to bed.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2021)

Morning all, hope we are all well today.
I see a "nothing" sort of day in store. Its gray and is raining...... due to rain all day.
Highlight for the day it to pay the green bin subs .
One thing which may be of interest. T'other day I bought a pack of falafels from Aldi. About a quid for 12. I went for the beetroot ones.........very nice. A bit crumbly but tasty. We added a sweet chilli dip which went down well. I recommend them.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Ilfracombe LIDL this morning and then doggie walking around Bicclescombe park on the way back.
Awaiting the 7pm report from the escape committee.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2021)

Great pictures on my Facebook page this morning, memories from eight years ago when we met our Granddaughter for the first time.







MY Good Lady giving Lucy her feed.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My wife recently encouraged me to sign up for Twitter. I did as requested. I had an account perhaps 10 years ago and thought it rubbish then and have discovered nothing has changed.
> 
> Mrs P frequently rants about the stupidity of the views and opinions expressed on Twitter and then explains her responses. I wish she wouldn't do this...........I have to listen and feign interest.




I didn't realise just how bad it is. I can't be arsed with all that. It's bad enough in the shouty section of CC let alone a while platform dedicated to it. No thanks. I very quickly deleted it.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2021)

Washing day today, so I'll go for a ride later on. The Y fronts don't get washed - monthly scrape, and every christmas a go with either a welding torch or sandblasting.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2021)

Morning all. Damp here this morning as we had rain last night . In have to pick Mr WD tablets up from the quacks this morning but apart from that I have no idea what I am going to do.

Stay safe folks


----------



## gavroche (22 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, I got up for a P at half four and then went back to sleep, was woken just before seven by my phone, my Good Lady calling from downstairs, she needed the c*commode,* I've now gone back to bed.


Good morning all. Isn't it odd how the same word can have different meaning in different languages. The word commode is a French word that actually mean " Chest of drawers" as a noun. When used to describe something, it means "Practicable " i.e: c'est commode de prendre le velo. It is practical to take the bike. 
There are a few examples when French words used in English have different meanings. 
The one I still don't understand the use of in English is " meme". In French, it means " the same" or " even" depending of context. 
I leave you to ponder on all this.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Feb 2021)

Morning all


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. Isn't it odd how the same word can have different meaning in different languages. The word commode is a French word that actually mean " Chest of drawers" as a noun. When used to describe something, it means "Practicable " i.e: c'est commode de prendre le velo. It is practical to take the bike.
> There are a few examples when French words used in English have different meanings.
> The one I still don't understand the use of in English is " meme". In French, it means " the same" or " even" depending of context.
> I leave you to ponder on all this.



It would have been better if I'd spelt it right.  Where'd that extra C sneak in from?  I've corrected it now.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> The one I still don't understand the use of in English is " meme". In French, it means " the same" or " even" depending of context.
> I leave you to ponder on all this.


'Meme' is a word originated by Dr Richard Dawkins to describe the way ideas evolve and spread. He chose it because it has a parallel sound to 'Gene'. He posits that ideas evolve much like biological genes.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> 'Meme' is a word originated by Dr Richard Dawkins to describe the way ideas evolve and spread. He chose it because it has a parallel sound to 'Gene'. He posits that ideas evolve much like biological genes.


Blimey.... you are dead clever you are.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey.... you are dead clever you are.




He has google


----------



## pawl (22 Feb 2021)

My nine year old GD has just sent me this Time she returned to school


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2021)

* Why cats are banned from pirate ships!*


----------



## numbnuts (22 Feb 2021)

I've been shopping in the


----------



## numbnuts (22 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> He has google


I thought you said "he has goolies"


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Feb 2021)

Good morning one and all. I ventured out for a bimble whilst Mrs Tenkay was on the turbo. "KinoMap" being the App du jour. We were very impressed with FulGaz and took out an annual subscription, this was shortly followed by an update which resulted in the App no longer seeing the Turbo. I'm in communication with them while they sort it out but meanwhile KinoMap is very good with some local rides in areas that we are familiar with.
I saw a Woodpecker and a Stoat while doing my 5km, the Stoat I'd glimpsed a few weeks ago and wasn't sure what it was. I got a better view today and was able to see the white mottling on the fur.
Our daughter starts her new teaching post today. the school is quite local to us so once she's settled in she might be able to pop in on her lunch break. A busy week lies ahead, I managed to order the wrong colour of fence paint from Wilko so I'll have to lug that back. Zoom meeting tonight, Recycling bin tomorrow, Bloods on Wednesday, I'm living the life!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I saw a Woodpecker


I heard them rattling away on the trees this morning. Starting to look for mates for the breeding season so spring is on the way.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning one and all. I ventured out for a bimble whilst Mrs Tenkay was on the turbo. "KinoMap" being the App du jour. We were very impressed with FulGaz and took out an annual subscription, this was shortly followed by an update which resulted in the App no longer seeing the Turbo. I'm in communication with them while they sort it out but meanwhile KinoMap is very good with some local rides in areas that we are familiar with.
> I saw a Woodpecker and a Stoat while doing my 5km, the Stoat I'd glimpsed a few weeks ago and wasn't sure what it was. I got a better view today and was able to see the white mottling on the fur.
> Our daughter starts her new teaching post today. the school is quite local to us so once she's settled in she might be able to pop in on her lunch break. A busy week lies ahead, I managed to order the wrong colour of fence paint from Wilko so I'll have to lug that back. Zoom meeting tonight, Recycling bin tomorrow, Bloods on Wednesday, I'm living the life!



On returning from my run my Garmin watch advised me to rest for 68 Hours before my next workout. That works out at 2:30 am on Thursday! 🤔


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> On returning from my run my Garmin watch advised me to rest for 68 Hours before my next workout. That works out at 2:30 am on Thursday! 🤔


What's wrong with 2:30 am Thursday!
Other things already planned?


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Feb 2021)

Morning all. It’s a wet start to the day here in Coventry but it looks like it should clear up in a bit so at least a walk is on the cards today. Mrs Exlaser has just made me my second proper coffee of the morning so life is good ( I have to point out in case anyone thinks I am sexist expecting my wife to make me my coffee, the coffee machine is hers and I am not to touch it for any reason lol ) 
Looking at the bigger picture it looks like there is light at the end of the tunnel re lock down and groundhog days. What with children going back to school in a few weeks and out door sports to reopen the end of March. Fingers crossed they have got it right this time , I cannot wait to go sailing again and Mrs exlaser is really missing her cycling club rides . 😀


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2021)

Washing machine should finish at 12, then it'll be time to contemplate num nums.


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I heard them rattling away on the trees this morning. Starting to look for mates for the breeding season so spring is on the way.


I love to see woodpeckers. We get lesser spotted ones come to our bird feeder in the garden in the winter and there are a pair of green woodpeckers that have made their home at the sailing club which we see most times we go there.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> He has google


I learnt it from reading 'The God Delusion' a few years ago.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2021)

I picked up Mr WD's tablets from the quacks, went into the crappy Co op and bought some oven ready chips as we are having fish and chips today, and I have just phoned the garage and paid the bill for my car. A productive morning for me and the sun is shining as well.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2021)

Spring like morning here. 







14°C at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2021)

Lovely day here as well lots of sunshine and warmth coming through the windows


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2021)

Cod roes for lunch.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Cod roes for lunch.





It’s still dry and bright here but a chilly breeze. Should have another walk I suppose since we have over an inch of rain expected tomorrow.


----------



## pawl (22 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Spring like morning here.
> 
> View attachment 575138
> 
> ...


Warms the cockles of my ❤️ j


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


>



You'll be pleased to know that MrsD informed of that we've run out of Roe.
I had to have beans on toast instead.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> You'll be pleased to know that MrsD informed of that we've run out of Roe.
> I had to have beans on toast instead.




I quite like Roe.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I quite like Roe.


Cod or Erica 🏃‍♀️😁


----------



## postman (22 Feb 2021)

Highlight of the day so far a visit to the docs,it's not serious and cream will clear it up.Then a walk to Headingley and Wilkos.Two cans of gt85 a tube of glue and three craft knives.No none of that is to be used on me,I intend to put new bar tape on the bike very soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Highlight of the day so far a visit to the docs,it's not serious and cream will clear it up.Then a walk to Headingley and Wilkos.Two cans of gt85 a tube of glue and three craft knives.No none of that is to be used on me,I intend to put new bar tape on the bike very soon.




That sounds a bit iffy to say the least


----------



## GM (22 Feb 2021)

G'day 'all... Eating beans on toast as I read Dirk's post, Mrs GM converted me to having some grated cheese on top, now my must have

Good news with the hospital admissions lowering, hopefully ordinary hospital treatments will not have to wait too long.

For the first time since last March I'm going to take Mrs GM to Waitrose, feeling a bit more confident now the jab starts working.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Feb 2021)

Went out for a ride before lunch

It is looking rather spring like - stopped for a drink half way, as usual, and was so hot I had to take my coat off and unzip my jumper - first time for that since last summer!
Rode home with coat and jumper open - and sleeves rolled up - so MUCH warmer than for ages


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Feb 2021)

A trip to Wilko to return two 5 litre cans of Cuprinol fence paint that had been delivered this morning ( I ordered the wrong colour)
They get quite heavy after you’ve been carrying them for a while.
I decided that I’d only get one can of the correct colour and pick another one up after I’d had my Bloods done on Wednesday. The sensible plan failed when I also picked up a 20 litre bag of seed compost on my way to the tills.🤔


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> Good news with the hospital admissions lowering, hopefully ordinary hospital treatments will not have to wait too long.


Sorry, that is apparently _YEARS_ away, not weeks or months... [*LINK*]



The Health Foundation said:


> Without a radical intervention to increase capacity, it is unrealistic to expect the 18-week standard can be achieved by 2024 with current infrastructure and staffing levels. Meeting the 18-week standard would require hospitals to increase the number of patients they admit by an amount equivalent to 12% of all the patients admitted for planned care in 2017/18. This would be an unprecedented increase in activity.
> COVID-19 makes the challenge even greater. Over the coming years there will need to be long-term changes to how routine care is delivered, considerable effort at the front line and potentially an important role for the independent sector if the NHS is to return to a position of meeting the 18-week standard. But even with huge efforts, the reality is that longer waiting times for planned care are likely to be a feature of the NHS in England for several years at least.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Feb 2021)

It was raining this morning. 

So, did my generous Father-in-Law act. Collected Son-in-law's Bike (Carrera Subway 2), and, adjusted gears (rear mech) so that they change smoothly. 

It is a very long story. Son-in-law is a great waster of money. Thank goodness he has a well paid job. 

They moved house recently, and, I "rescued" a Giant Boulder MTB from the skip, he was going to throw it away, because it had a puncture. I fixed that, and, gave it to youngest son. 

Son-in-law then bought a new bicycle, from the dreaded Halfords. Gears didn't change properly, even though he bought it (supposedly) assembled, not "in the box". At a month old, ridden twice, it was in danger of ending up in the skip, like it's predecessor. I sent him the link to the Youtube Park Tools video (how to adjust gear), but, like most of the younger generation, picking up screw driver or Allen key is an alien concept. It only took me about 15 minutes to adjust it, and, he plans to collect it on his way home from the office, this evening.

By lunch time, we had sunshine, so, out walking, just under 5 miles.


----------



## 12boy (22 Feb 2021)

High wind watch (35 mph, gusts to 50) through tomorrow noon. In a few I will go to the dermo to have a TB test, then the library. After I return a few chores, yoga, and God knows what. On Thurs I will be at the end of the 2 weeks required for the second vaccine to be effective. 
Be safe and well. Hasta luego.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Feb 2021)

Another nice day but still a cold SE wind. Forecast for next couple of days is pretty dire so out on the trike again today. Very little traffic for a Monday morning and only a couple of suspect quarantine jumpers. The local ones give me a wave or a quick flash of their hazard lights but strangers never do.
Three buzzards circling overhead checking me out. They used to be on every post or telegraph pole but not common now.
Got accosted but some nice young ladies ( I don’t think either were over 70 ) and another who arrived on her new ebike. Didn’t like to tell her it was an ugly brute of a thing but she was delighted with it.
They insisted on taking my photo and even borrowed my phone for the purpose.
Comments about Calmac are usually negative as satisfied customers rarely comment. They frequently now seem to change boat times at short notice and somebody in Glasgow heading home got a text that they had less than 2 hours to get to Oban. Road conditions were diabolical particularly Loch Lomond side so they phoned ahead and were kept in touch as they made a desperate dash north. The boat waited for them tho’ and they made it home.


----------



## 12boy (22 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad, I do find it funny that while my sons like to treat me like the doddering old fool I am with computer and phone stuff, they have trouble with oil changes or dealing with a flat.


----------



## postman (22 Feb 2021)

I have removed the old bar tape.Eleven years old oh boy was it manky.Now I will wait till I have watched a YouTube video on how it should be put on correctly.More news I am sat in the conservatory with the door open cos it's 🔥 and sunny 🌞.That's the way to go,it's glorious,just waiting for my afternoon latte.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> They frequently now seem to change boat times at short notice and somebody in Glasgow heading home got a text that they had less than 2 hours to get to Oban. Road conditions were diabolical particularly Loch Lomond side so they phoned ahead and were kept in touch as they made a desperate dash north. The boat waited for them tho’ and they made it home.


Isn't that about 90 miles? It sounds a bit dodgy to average 50+ mph in poor conditions!


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> BoldonLad, I do find it funny that while my sons like to treat me like the doddering old fool I am with computer and phone stuff, they have trouble with oil changes or dealing with a flat.



I have predominantly daughters ( 4 daughters, 2 sons, plus, of course their partners where applicable). Daughters (including in-laws) seem unable to clean filters in Vacuum Cleaner, sons (including in-laws) seem unable to do anything remotely "mechanical".

I would blame the parents, except..... 

To be fair, one daughter (Phillippa) is very capable at "practical" things (the wife of the son-in-law in my story). When they all learned to drive, I showed them how to put petrol in car, how to change a bulb, how to change a wheel. Phillippa is the only one who took any of it on board, eldest daughter even managed to run out of petrol, on her first solo drive after passing her test.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Isn't that about 90 miles? It sounds a bit dodgy to average 50+ mph in poor conditions!


Very dodgy. I used to reckon on one and threequarter hours Oban to Balloch and then Glasgow is another 20 miles. The Rest and be Thankful is mostly closed just now due to the heavy rain and snow melt causing more landslides so it has to be Loch Lomond which going north particularly has a lot of potholes and flooding on the landward side as well as being narrow north of Tarbet. Very little traffic probably helps also as tourist traffic particularly is often a right pain as they see no reason to make reasonable headway and often refuse to allow overtaking.
Never had any desperate runs myself on this route but to Lochaline was another matter.
The fact that the passenger was in touch with Calmac giving progress reports meant that they were able to judge whether they could hold the ferry.
There are penalties for running late so nowadays they cannot wait unless there is a good reason.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Feb 2021)

On occasion after our long Sunday run I've been waiting for the Chain Ferry from Studland to Sandbanks and it's waited for an Ambulance from Swanage heading to A+E in Poole or Bournemouth. It's quite a narrow channel and I've been standing on the top deck as the Barfleur Ferry comes through either heading in to port or heading out to Cherbourg. It looks so close its almost as though you could reach out and touch it.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2021)

Looks like I made the right call in booking my tour of Cornwall from 12th April.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with 2:30 am Thursday!
> Other things already planned?


I do like an early start and empty streets ( though it's strange just how many people are out and about in the early hours,) surely they can't _all_ be vampires?

*EDIT: * @Mo1959 excepted of course 😎


----------



## numbnuts (22 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with 2:30 am Thursday!
> Other things already planned?


I've been out at that time of the morning and have the photos to prove it


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I do like an early start and empty streets ( though it's strange just how many people are out and about in the early hours,) surely they can't _all_ be vampires?
> 
> *EDIT: * @Mo1959 excepted of course 😎


Move away from the mothmen, try somewhere with no lights.
Tends to be a lot quieter.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> On occasion after our long Sunday run I've been waiting for the Chain Ferry from Studland to Sandbanks and it's waited for an Ambulance from Swanage heading to A+E in Poole or Bournemouth. It's quite a narrow channel and I've been standing on the top deck as the Barfleur Ferry comes through either heading in to port or heading out to Cherbourg. It looks so close its almost as though you could reach out and touch it.


A bit like the Shetland ferry coming into it's berth in Aberdeen stern first. Out on deck you could reach out and touch ships already berthed alongside. They are not small vessels either and it must take some skill and/or clever electronics to keep a steady course going astern with no room for error.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2021)

Re' how long to boil eggs...... I now have the definitive answer..........as I have just tried it.
a) put eggs in cold water
b) turn heat on and check the time.
c) sit down with music on
d) x minutes later say OH SH*T, I FORGOT 
THE EGGS .
Plenty of butter with pepper and salt, on rye bread, its was edible


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Re' how long to boil eggs...... I now have the definitive answer..........as I have just tried it.
> a) put eggs in cold water
> b) turn heat on and check the time.
> c) sit down with music on
> ...


Did the fire service turn up?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2021)

Speaking of dodgy fast drivers in Scotland (and England)... A traffic cop was married into my family on the Scottish side. The couple lived in the (English) Midlands. They came over to see my parents one time and my dad asked if they had been back up to Scotland recently. Copper hubby proudly announced that they had '_nipped up_' there a month or two before. My dad commented that it wouldn't exactly have been '_nipping_' since it was about 380 miles from where they lived. Well, apparently it had taken them just 4 hours to get there, including the long A-road stretch along Loch Lomond and Loch Awe...

My dad thought it was a silly made-up story but it was confirmed (very sheepishly) by Mrs Cop and it nearly led to a family row. My dad was so cross that he had to leave the room before he said what he was really thinking! The last straw for him was when it was revealed that the couple had been pulled over on the M6 for speeding. Speeder cop simply flashed his warrant card, had a laugh with his fellow traffic cops, and then just went on with his race north.

=============

I did my lumpy little singlespeed loop today to pick up a Metro from the station. 6 eventful kms!

I had a boy come shooting out from a side street on a scooter. 5 seconds after swerving round him a van driver pulled out without signalling immediately in front of me, necessitating another swerve.

I then spotted a young lad whizzing on a racing bike on a fairly minor road. He could only have been 9 or 10 years old and was unaccompanied, something which I don't see round here very often. He seemed to be pretty sensible but I would feel a bit concerned to let a child that young out unsupervised in traffic. I saw him again about 10 minutes later on the A646. It was good to see a boy of his age looking serious about his cycling, but he did look a bit vulnerable. I was thinking about that subject after @dave r posted about one of his recent rides along the Tamworth Road heading NW out of Coventry. I used to cycle on that road as a 9 year old but that was 56 years ago when the traffic density was probably 1/4-1/3 what it is now.

I wouldn't want a 9 year old of mine exploring this road (and it gets a _LOT _busier at times)...







To finish off my short eventful ride I was preceding along a quiet back street which had cars parked all along on both sides. There are tiny side streets, little more than alleys, which break the terraces up into blocks each of about 10 houses. I have had children suddenly run/cycle/skate out of the side streets/alleys in front of me so I am always on my guard for that kind of thing now. This time it was a bloody car! I saw it coming out from a side street behind a parked vehicle and the driver did not turn to look until she _already _way out into the road. I had braked in anticipation before she finally turned to the left and gave a "_I wonder what might hit me today?_" look...  I gave her my patented slow disdainful shake of the head; at least she had the sense to look startled, and the decency to look embarrassed!


----------



## oldwheels (22 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Very dodgy. I used to reckon on one and threequarter hours Oban to Balloch and then Glasgow is another 20 miles. The Rest and be Thankful is mostly closed just now due to the heavy rain and snow melt causing more landslides so it has to be Loch Lomond which going north particularly has a lot of potholes and flooding on the landward side as well as being narrow north of Tarbet. Very little traffic probably helps also as tourist traffic particularly is often a right pain as they see no reason to make reasonable headway and often refuse to allow overtaking.
> Never had any desperate runs myself on this route but to Lochaline was another matter.
> The fact that the passenger was in touch with Calmac giving progress reports meant that they were able to judge whether they could hold the ferry.
> There are penalties for running late so nowadays they cannot wait unless there is a good reason.


Slight add on. I did a fast run once when my wife had a severe nose bleed [Parkinson's related] and the only place to get it fixed was Royal Alexandria in Paisley. We got the 1330 boat and had to get there before 1630 at the latest. Helicopters were grounded due to lack of visibility so road was the only way. Not going to post our arrival time but made it with time to spare. Ford Transits get bullied by nobody and took full advantage of it.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Speaking of dodgy fast drivers in Scotland (and England)... A traffic cop was married into my family on the Scottish side. The couple lived in the (English) Midlands. They came over to see my parents one time and my dad asked if they had been back up to Scotland recently. Copper hubby proudly announced that they had '_nipped up_' there a month or two before. My dad commented that it wouldn't exactly have been '_nipping_' since it was about 380 miles from where they lived. Well, apparently it had taken them just 4 hours to get there, including the long A-road stretch along Loch Lomond and Loch Awe...
> 
> My dad thought it was a silly made-up story but it was confirmed (very sheepishly) by Mrs Cop and it nearly led to a family row. My dad was so cross that he had to leave the room before he said what he was really thinking! The last straw for him was when it was revealed that the couple had been pulled over on the M6 for speeding. Speeder cop simply flashed his warrant card, had a laugh with his fellow traffic cops, and then just went on with his race north.
> 
> ...


Regarding the run along Loch Awe it must have been one of the few days when the A85 was not blocked by an RTC, often fatal. Also not in full touroid season.


----------



## GM (22 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry, that is apparently _YEARS_ away, not weeks or months... [*LINK*]




Noooo!, that's ruined my dream! Anyway I've had a brain wave, if you all donate £1000 each I could have my little op done privately, and have enough left to have 4 weeks convalescence somewhere nice and warm! .....anyone up for it? ......( you know I'm only joking )


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> Noooo!, that's ruined my dream! Anyway I've had a brain wave, if you all donate £1000 each I could have my little op done privately, and have enough left to have 4 weeks convalescence somewhere nice and warm! .....anyone up for it? ......( you know I'm only joking )


Bought a few surgery items, when they closed one of the local hospitals. Bigger stuff might take longer.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Speaking of dodgy fast drivers in Scotland (and England)... A traffic cop was married into my family on the Scottish side. The couple lived in the (English) Midlands. They came over to see my parents one time and my dad asked if they had been back up to Scotland recently. Copper hubby proudly announced that they had '_nipped up_' there a month or two before. My dad commented that it wouldn't exactly have been '_nipping_' since it was about 380 miles from where they lived. Well, apparently it had taken them just 4 hours to get there, including the long A-road stretch along Loch Lomond and Loch Awe...
> 
> My dad thought it was a silly made-up story but it was confirmed (very sheepishly) by Mrs Cop and it nearly led to a family row. My dad was so cross that he had to leave the room before he said what he was really thinking! The last straw for him was when it was revealed that the couple had been pulled over on the M6 for speeding. Speeder cop simply flashed his warrant card, had a laugh with his fellow traffic cops, and then just went on with his race north.
> 
> ...



Just up from the roundabout by the Shepherd And Shepherdess pub, its not a bad road to ride, it gets a bit lumpy further out, you just have to be a bit aware and defensive when it gets busy. At the moment the worse bit is a bit further out where they are building new houses, dispite them cleaning the road regularly it gets a bit slimy and muddy. last time I rode past I was very aware that if I wasn't smooth and gentle there was a good chance I might end up on my ar**


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2021)

4 days until the jab. Im oleased about that. I thimk.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Regarding the run along Loch Awe it must have been one of the few days when the A85 was not blocked by an RTC, often fatal. Also not in full touroid season.


Indeed, and the couple could so easily have ended up being the cause of one of them!

We went up for our annual 6 week holiday one time in the 1960s and there were major roadworks on the A85. There was a temporary road surface on cantilevers over the edge of the loch. It was quite scary driving along above the water, especially when my dad told us that it was really deep and we would never be found if the car went over the edge! 



dave r said:


> Just up from the roundabout by the Shepherd And Shepherdess pub, its not a bad road to ride, it gets a bit lumpy further out, you just have to be a bit aware and defensive when it gets busy. At the moment the worse bit is a bit further out where they are building new houses, dispite them cleaning the road regularly it gets a bit slimy and muddy. last time I rode past I was very aware that if I wasn't smooth and gentle there was a good chance I might end up on my ar**


My favourite route as a child used to be to go down North Brook Rd next to Coundon Court school, then Brownshill Green, Wall Hill Road to Corley Moor. From there I would either go to Corley Rocks, or round Chapel Green, Green End to Fillongley, then to the rocks, and back along the Tamworth Rd.

They spoiled that (and the green belt of Coundon Wedge) by chopping off North Brook Rd with Coundon Wedge Drive. The quiet countryside round Fillongley and Corley had its peace marred by traffic noise from the extension of the M6 over to the M1 which was after my time there.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed, and the couple could so easily have ended up being the cause of one of them!
> 
> We went up for our annual 6 week holiday one time in the 1960s and there were major roadworks on the A85. There was a temporary road surface on cantilevers over the edge of the loch. It was quite scary driving along above the water, especially when my dad told us that it was really deep and we would never be found if the car went over the edge!
> 
> ...




When our kids were small we would sometimes walk across Coundon Wedge on a Sunday afternoon, a lovely place for a walk.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2021)

I once did Redditch to Donington Park (50 miles) on a 750 Honda in 33 minutes in pouring rain.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> When our kids were small we would sometimes walk across Coundon Wedge on a Sunday afternoon, a lovely place for a walk.


Coundon Wedge was at the end of our road so I spent a lot of my youth messing around over there with my mates.


----------



## gavroche (22 Feb 2021)

I may be going back to Devon sometime next week, and the potholes.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Coundon Wedge was at the end of our road so I spent a lot of my youth messing around over there with my mates.


I just found a video on YouTube of a speeded up walk around Coundon Wedge (complete with over-jaunty music!). It is bigger than I remembered it being. Definitely a pity about Coundon Wedge Drive crossing it, but I suppose the city needed the new road really for access...


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Feb 2021)

Good morning folks,
Its Mo O’clock and I’m up and about. I snuck downstairs so I don’t disturb Mrs Tenkaykev, I know she’s still asleep as I can hear her snoring 
Veg box and blue bin day today, there’s a new coffee blend to explore and the second pair of Brommies to give a once over. 
have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2021)

Like an illegal ebike riser on his way to Court, I have risen!


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2021)

Morning. Been up for an hour but playing games. PJ day as it’s to be heavy rain all day, although I’m wishing I had just gone for a walk before it got too bad. No matter. More rain tomorrow then it’s looking much better after that. Quite dry and settled.


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2021)

From my facebook page.


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Same old, same old today.
Might get out in the garden if the weather's OK.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2021)

Morning all.
Answer me this, if you can.
The auntie was in a respite home.
If we booked a visit we arrived, were asked "do you have any Covid symptoms"?......fine. both went through another door and sat in front of a screen while the auntie came out.
THIS new home.
Book a slot.
ONLY ONE person allowed.
Have to turn up, get swabbed, then sit in the car for30 minutes while it's checked. Then JUST ONE is allowed to sit in front of a screen etc.

Surely there is/should be guidelines for these homes.
Right
Old fart rant over


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

Morning. Grey and dark here. Looks like a rainy day in store. That equals more coffee and slobbing. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Grey and dark here. Looks like a rainy day in store. That equals more coffee and slobbing.
> 
> Stay safe folks


Think I have said it before. I enjoy a coffee 1st thing.... then that's it, I can't face another one.


----------



## Sterlo (23 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Think I have said it before. I enjoy a coffee 1st thing.... then that's it, I can't face another one.


Funny, I'm the opposite, can't face coffee first thing, always have a hot chocolate, but then it's coffee all day for me.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Think I have said it before. I enjoy a coffee 1st thing.... then that's it, I can't face another one.


That's just weird - I need at least 2 coffees before I start properly

when I bothered working I used to have one coffee at home then another as soon as I got to work
but then I probably drink too much coffee


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2021)

I don't drink coffee anymore.
Suddenly realised that I actually never really did like the taste of it about 9 months ago.
Only drink tea now.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2021)

Hello.  Blowing an absolute hoolie! I had planned an hour of hill reps but now cancelled. Nothing else on the agenda except blue, grey and brown bins.

It's been quite a time in the last 72 hours. Saturday our American friends messaged to say they've booked a cottage in Cornwall from September 18th. Excellent. Will we join them? Yes. The Fred Whitton has been moved to September 19th. I now have to drive from the Lakes to Cornwall on September 20th! 

A wonderful ride yesterday in warm spring sunshine. Superb. Really enjoyed it. Got home and ate, drank etc. all as usual. I had an online exercise class at 6.30.

I have epilepsy, only four fits in my life, and my triggers are associated with blood sugar and tiredness. The indicator is sudden hunger and a distant feeling. I have 20 minutes to eat or things can go badly. Fifteen minutes in to the class I'm suddenly thinking "wow, this isn't good." Told the instructor and disappeared from the class. Fortunately she is a good friend and gave me food five years ago at the top of a big climb which is the last time this happened. She immediately remembered what was happening. Weird. I need to think about this. I followed my usual eating regime but know my hydration was poor yesterday.

Decided to check BP and resting HR this morning. We have an Omron BP and HR meter exactly the same as you'll have seen in hospitals. So resting HR 40 and BP 120/70. Perfect.

It's been a strange 24 hours.


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2021)

Good morning all, 
A nice bright start to the day here, and it's due to last most of the day.
Back to the shorts, first time this year. 
MrsP and myself have worked out a route taking in 6 local parks, so a longish walk around the back streets of Barnet/Whetstone and Finchley later on. The dog should be tired out along with us.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all,
> A nice bright start to the day here, and it's due to last most of the day.
> Back to the shorts, first time this year.
> MrsP and myself have worked out a route taking in *6 local parks, * so a longish walk around the back streets of Barnet/Whetstone and Finchley later on. The dog should be tired out along with us.
> ...



6 local parks! we often manage a route with 3 parks, but, 6 is excellent! Enjoy


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2021)

Just reading that Majorca are allowing bars to open from next Tuesday BUT..........
only terraces (yep, I understand that).
only till 1800. Why is that??? Does Covid switch off until that time??
I understand they don't want people getting bladdered but 1800 ??


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

I love coffee and hate tea. Can't even stand the smell of the stuff


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2021)

Morning all, the pull of the bed was great this morning........and I hate fighting


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2021)

I washed my kit yesterday, always do after a ride. Still in the machine. It's blowing a gale so kit is going on the line for a proper airing for the first time in months.

I will smell like a fresh spring day on the next ride.


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2021)

its a lovely bright sunny morning here, also its blowing a hoolie.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I washed my kit yesterday, always do after a ride. Still in the machine. It's blowing a gale so kit is going on the line for a proper airing for the first time in months.
> 
> I will smell like a fresh spring day on the next ride.


When I was getting a few smellies as Christmas gifts from the Lush shop in Poole I bought a bar of soap that smelled great. A sort of faint hippy base with lighter notes. I put it in my kit drawer still in the wrapping paper and it subtly permeated all my kit


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2021)

First haircut since before Christmas.
Phew! That feels better - was getting a bit shaggy! Hair was the longest it's been for 40 years.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello.  Blowing an absolute hoolie! I had planned an hour of hill reps but now cancelled. Nothing else on the agenda except blue, grey and brown bins.
> 
> It's been quite a time in the last 72 hours. Saturday our American friends messaged to say they've booked a cottage in Cornwall from September 18th. Excellent. Will we join them? Yes. The Fred Whitton has been moved to September 19th. I now have to drive from the Lakes to Cornwall on September 20th!
> 
> ...


When was your last daytime fit/siezure/episode/call it what you want?


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I love coffee and hate tea. Can't even stand the smell of the stuff


He's just been informed.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> He's just been informed.
> View attachment 575355




I don't care. Bring it on


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't care. Bring it on


They may turn up on your doorstep, with a cheque, and a cuppa.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> When was your last daytime fit/siezure/episode/call it what you want?


2011 about 7.20 on a July evening. I was tired, stressed and hungry. Driving home an hour earlier I stupidly ate a Mars bar even though I know a sugar rush on an empty stomach is bad news. Mrs P said tea would be 10 minutes, feeling distant I sat down and woke up with a paramedic bending over me.

Prior to this it was 1978 at a rock festival. Similar circumstances. Nothing illegal!

I'm really very, very fortunate to know and manage the triggers and to understand the warning signs. Last night was a surprise because I'd followed my usual routine but had drunk less than usual.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> First haircut since before Christmas.
> Phew! That feels better - was getting a bit shaggy! Hair was the longest it's been for 40 years.


I was only thinking this morning how I'd like a decent haircut. Mrs P will wield the clippers again later


----------



## oldwheels (23 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> I don't drink coffee anymore.
> Suddenly realised that I actually never really did like the taste of it about 9 months ago.
> Only drink tea now.


I used to drink quite a lot of coffee and sometimes tea but now my guts react badly to caffeine so I only drink coffee infrequently and never bother with tea. At christmas I was given a box of fancy loose tea of some kind.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 2011 about 7.20 on a July evening. I was tired, stressed and hungry. Driving home an hour earlier I stupidly ate a Mars bar even though I know a sugar rush on an empty stomach is bad news. Mrs P said tea would be 10 minutes, feeling distant I sat down and woke up with a paramedic bending over me.
> 
> Prior to this it was 1978 at a rock festival. Similar circumstances. Nothing illegal!
> 
> I'm really very, very fortunate to know and manage the triggers and to understand the warning signs. Last night was a surprise because I'd followed my usual routine but had drunk less than usual.


Don't go over thinking it.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Feb 2021)

Wet and gales so an inside day. First two morning boats cancelled.
Seemed a good idea to go down to the coop for shopping before the mobs realise there may be be no lorry today. Got most of what I wanted as down before 8 o'clock and parking spaces empty probably due to nobody being keen to go out in this weather.
One unfortunate side issue caused by covid. We inherited a flat in Aberdeen which I have passed to my son.
After long delay we got the outside work done but cannot get estimates to renovate the interior as the flat has to be empty of furniture and belongings before anybody will go in. Cannot get this done as travel is not allowed and by the time we may be able to go anywhere he will be back in Taiwan. Meanwhile the city council insist on council tax as there is still furniture there. There are loads of books which we plan to give to a local organisation in Benderloch and that is on hold also of course. Waiting, waiting.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I was only thinking this morning how I'd like a decent haircut. Mrs P will wield the clippers again later


I've a pair of these she can borrow!






I'll clean them first.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> When I was getting a few smellies as Christmas gifts from the Lush shop in Poole I bought a bar of soap that smelled great. A sort of faint hippy base with lighter notes. I put it in my kit drawer still in the wrapping paper and it subtly permeated all my kit


Hmmmm........I like this


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't go over thinking it.


Definitely not. I fully appreciate how fortunate I am to have something potentially life changing under control and aware of the triggers.

I'm just a touch puzzled.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm........I like this


Comes round, goes round. My youngest daughter ( in her 40’s) popped round at the weekend. Seems like Patchouli oil is back in fashion
I’m just popping into the loft to see if my denim flares are in one of the boxes…

Edit: and a couple of weeks ago I was walking past a young bloke who was wearing Aramis 😎


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Comes round, goes round. My youngest daughter ( in her 40’s) popped round at the weekend. Seems like Patchouli oil is back in fashion
> I’m just popping into the loft to see if my denim flares are in one of the boxes…


WOW!!! I haven't smelt that in years decades but have instantly recalled it. Oh the heady days of our youth, incense, patchouli..........

Thanks. A nice memory.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2021)

......... almost cut my hair. Happened just the other day.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just reading that Majorca are allowing bars to open from next Tuesday BUT..........
> only terraces (yep, I understand that).
> only till 1800. Why is that??? Does Covid switch off until that time??
> I understand they don't want people getting bladdered but 1800 ??



Bit of a long way to go for a pint, even for a Geordie


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> They may turn up on your doorstep, with a cheque, and a cuppa.




I'll take the cheque and give Mr WD the tea.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I'll take the cheque and give Mr WD the tea.


That'll be no good. They'll want a picture of you drinking the cuppa, smiling for the camera, as they hand you the cheque.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> From my facebook page.
> 
> View attachment 575334


That’s so true in my working life at Peugeot car plant . But the engineers there replaced WD 40 with GT 85 and duct tape with electrical tape/ cable ties . 😂😂😀


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2021)

Yay! Managed to buy 4 tins of soft cod roe today.
Guess what's on the lunch menu today?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> That'll be no good. They'll want a picture of you drinking the cuppa, smiling for the camera, as they hand you the cheque.




Yuck


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2021)

Just got back from a walk now cup-of-soup


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2021)

Got my Covid jab booked for 2.30 tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Got my Covid jab booked for 2.30 tomorrow afternoon.



It's all go on the jabs front here in the old farts home.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Feb 2021)

Began feeling a bit persecuted after 5 junk phone calls plus one genuine one and a scam email telling me that Royal Mail had failed to deliver a parcel this morning. 
Aside from knowing it was a scam our mail never arrives till late afternoon and today probably none arriving on the island anyway. The postman just opens the door and puts anything big inside.
Need to check the phone calls because one was genuine from the surgery telling me I would be getting a letter about an ultrasound scan. Why bother telling me to expect a letter tho'? Must be a bit short of work up there.
Don't know if my emergency overnight accommodation will be available so need to watch the weather forecast carefully in case it has to be a one day trip.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yay! Managed to buy 4 tins of soft cod roe today.
> Guess what's on the lunch menu today?


I have just thrown up after reading that


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Began feeling a bit persecuted after 5 junk phone calls plus one genuine one and a scam email telling me that Royal Mail had failed to deliver a parcel this morning.
> Aside from knowing it was a scam our mail never arrives till late afternoon and today probably none arriving on the island anyway. The postman just opens the door and puts anything big inside.
> Need to check the phone calls because one was genuine from the surgery telling me I would be getting a letter about an ultrasound scan. *Why bother telling me to expect a letter tho'?* Must be a bit short of work up there.
> Don't know if my emergency overnight accommodation will be available so need to watch the weather forecast carefully in case it has to be a one day trip.


There's a scam doing the rounds. 
Usually a text message to say you'll be shortly receiving a phonecall. I'd say where you'll be getting the scan done has simply got your doctors to confirm the letter.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just got back from a walk now cup-of-soup


Chicken and Lentil?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Chicken and Lentil?


🍅


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 🍅


Enjoy it?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2021)

I have just been watching some Sport Climbing videos. It is a new Olympic sport and looks very impressive and exciting. Totally amazing what the climbers can do...



I'm too old, heavy, weak, achey-jointed and inflexible to do that sport PLUS I have no head for heights, otherwise I would be off post-Covid to the climbing wall I discovered in Todmorden a few years back!


----------



## oldwheels (23 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's a scam doing the rounds.
> Usually a text message to say you'll be shortly receiving a phonecall. I'd say where you'll be getting the scan done has simply got your doctors to confirm the letter.


The phone call from my local surgery was certainly genuine as I recognise the voice. Radiology in Oban usually phone to make a verbal appointment probably because of where I live and then follow up with a letter. Been there done that.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Enjoy it?


I did


----------



## 12boy (23 Feb 2021)

It's very sunny and very windy at 8am, 4C. By 11 am it is supposed to have only 20 mph winds and snow. We will see.
I need to drop off a bunch of tax papers with my CPA and get the weekly paper for my wife. I managed to exchange walking a bit for bike riding in the last few days as the wind has been an issue. Perhaps I will walk downtown for those tasks, although not riding for a while is making me sullen. Interestingly, to me at least, there was a delegationof Mongolians to Wyoming a few years ago who said the weather and scenery made them feel right at home. We are approaching the end of the really windy time, but there should be snow storms for a couple of months yet. 
On one of my walks a few days ago I took a pic of some antelope just across the street with a lttle snow. Then I went for a stroll and hour or two later and found a little herd by the street on my walk. In an hour and and a half most of the snow was gone. You can see how their coloration blends in really well with the grass and snow. In the second shot cars were whizzing by and these guys were very close. Fortunately, my presence did not cause them to dart out in front of those cars.
Be well and safe.
Tenkaykev, do you now have 4 Bromptons? If so what did you get?

T


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Feb 2021)

No ride today as it is blowing like mad
been watching out of our back windows - there is a small forest thingy there and then a tarmac path - there have been workers there all morning cutting stuff down
I'm hoping it is just the larger bits of undergrowth but I'm off to check when I finish the current cuppa!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

Blowing a real hoolie here now. And it's raining. 

And I broke one of my fingernails. It was a bit hurty.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2021)

It's possible to get ridiculously excited about stuff in these times. A parcel arrived with my name on. "Oh wonderful" I exclaimed, loudly apparently, "I wasn't expecting that for ten days!" 

Mrs P appeared and asked what was so exciting. I showed her. She left the kitchen after giving me a look. 

Now come on guys, you understand, I know you'll support me. My LBS hasn't been able to get stock of my favourite chain lube for months. Found some online yesterday, ordered it with a delivery time of March 3rd. It came today 

Not much else going on............you guessed?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2021)

@12boy OK I just have to know. I'm not curious simply downright nosey. 

Why would a delegation from Mongolia need to visit Wyoming?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's possible to get ridiculously excited about stuff in these times. A parcel arrived with my name on. "Oh wonderful" I exclaimed, loudly apparently, "I wasn't expecting that for ten days!"
> 
> Mrs P appeared and asked what was so exciting. I showed her. She left the kitchen after giving me a look.
> 
> ...




Highlight of my day is waiting to get somethng in the post. What a sad person i am. Even getting a couple of balls of yarn makes me happy. How sad is that.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Highlight of my day is waiting to get somethng in the post. What a sad person i am.* Even getting a couple of balls* of yarn *makes me happy*. How sad is that.



Think you may have left yourself open to some jest there


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Think you may have left yourself open to some jest there




Shut it.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Highlight of my day is waiting to get somethng in the post. What a sad person i am. Even getting a couple of balls of yarn makes me happy. How sad is that.


I haven’t told Molly, but she has a new fleecy bed coming at some point. Sadly, it appears to be coming from China so God knows how long it will take. Good job I didn’t tell her. She would be fed up waiting.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Blowing a real hoolie here now. And it's raining.
> 
> And I broke one of my fingernails. It was a bit hurty.


 
I cut my toe if that's any consolation


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2021)




----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2021)

Went for a nice long walk, and I thought I would record it on Strava. 
Things didn't work so good. It didn't record the full distance, missing about 3 miles off the actual route, and it had us down as walking 5 and a bit miles in just over 40 minutes .

We were out for 3 and a half hours and did I reckon about 8 miles. It was nice and sunny if a little breezy.


----------



## 12boy (23 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy OK I just have to know. I'm not curious simply downright nosey.
> 
> Why would a delegation from Mongolia need to visit Wyoming?
> Not sure but I think it might have something to do with animal husbandry, which as I hope you know does not involve betrothing livestock.
> Because hay is put up to provide food, the major limitation to how many cattle an acre of land can support is water. Drought cycles have a brutal effect on herd numbers. In the 1920s a gent with the dept of Agriculture invented a system whereby low earth dams were placed in gullies and ravines creating a catchment system for snow and rain runoff. These temporary ponds helped herds survive the arid summer. Perhaps that was the interest for our Mongolian friends.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2021)

@12boy - thanks. That is very interesting. 👏

This is Lancashire we don't betroth our livestock though over the border? 🤔


----------



## oldwheels (23 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy OK I just have to know. I'm not curious simply downright nosey.
> 
> Why would a delegation from Mongolia need to visit Wyoming?


In the same way that a party from Norway came to Shetland to see how they did tourism. The Shetlanders shut the cafe they were at for the occasion and left us in the lurch miles from any other food source so no lunch for us that day. That is the proper way to treat visitors.


----------



## gavroche (23 Feb 2021)

Ordered an outdoor security camera which should come tomorrow. It will give me something to do on Thursday because:
a) Car MOT in the morning and no idea what time Amazon is coming.
b) expected rain all day.
c) sunny on Thursday and bike ride planned as well so busy day.
By the way, daughter's new house will be empty on March 13th so completion day should be around then and I shall be there to help.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Shut it.



My lips are sealed


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

Wow. We have yet another thread that it is turning into a Brexit sour grapes thread. 

Doesn't take long.


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. We have yet another thread that it is turning into a Brexit sour grapes thread.
> 
> Doesn't take long.


You're brave even looking in there.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> You're brave even looking in there.


I didn't stay long believe me. A quick in and out


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. We have yet another thread that it is turning into a Brexit sour grapes thread.
> 
> Doesn't take long.


My advice is if you don’t like Brexiteers being told ‘ I told you this would happen ‘ . Don’t look , because you are going to have decades of it .


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2021)

I was thinking of starting a _Breathe-it _thread for those deluded lunatics who insist on inhaling air repeatedly... I tell them that doing so will only end in tears but _do they listen? _

Bloody _Breathe-iteers _- they risk catching Covid-19, years of repeats on the TV, bad weather, ever-increasing bills, and their hair migrating or disappearing altogether!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking of starting a _Breathe-it _thread for those deluded lunatics who insist on inhaling air repeatedly... I tell them that doing so will only end in tears but _do they listen? _
> 
> Bloody _Breathe-iteers _- they risk catching Covid-19, years of repeats on the TV, bad weather, ever-increasing bills, and their hair migrating or disappearing altogether!


In other words the same thing we have had for decades.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> In other words the same thing we have had for decades.


Death awaits all those who breathe!!!!


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't stay long believe me. A quick in and out


Shake it all about!!


----------



## Sterlo (23 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @12boy - thanks. That is very interesting. 👏
> 
> This is Lancashire we don't betroth our livestock though over the border? 🤔


Would it be like Lancastrians coming to Yorkshire to learn intely intelije inttelig cleverness?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Death awaits all those who breathe!!!!




Yada yada yada. Blah blah blah.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. We have yet another thread that it is turning into a Brexit sour grapes thread.
> 
> Doesn't take long.


Hmmm - I am a bit bored
would it be wrong to go on and point out a few advantages of Brexit - I'm sure I can find some and exaggerate them a bit ( or enormously)

The Covid vaccine comes to mind

always gets them going

or is that just s*** stirring?????


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> In the same way that a party from Norway came to Shetland to see how they did tourism. The Shetlanders shut the cafe they were at for the occasion and left us in the lurch miles from any other food source so no lunch for us that day. That is the proper way to treat visitors.


Reminds a little of arriving in Barra about 9.30 in the evening. Asked the lady at the B&B if we could eat somewhere?

"They'll have crisps and nuts at the pub."


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hmmm - I am a bit bored
> would it be wrong to go on and point out a few advantages of Brexit - I'm sure I can find some and exaggerate them a bit ( or enormously)
> 
> The Covid vaccine comes to mind
> ...




Just a tad


----------



## oldwheels (23 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Reminds a little of arriving in Barra about 9.30 in the evening. Asked the lady at the B&B if we could eat somewhere?
> 
> "They'll have crisps and nuts at the pub."


If coming from south the food on the ferry is usually not bad. Lord of the Isles ( LOTI) I always found the best but you just have to take pot lock with whatever ferry is on that run.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just a tad


The only thing is it’s not true, what we did was done under EU regs. Any EU country could have done it , they just decided not to. I bet they wish they had done it now 🙁


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2021)

I'm back. Bobbed out for a while. How are we all doing?


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2021)

Interesting...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-56174654

I wonder if it will feature a politician who ordered her aides to smash her mobile phone with a hammer to prevent the FBI examining it?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm back. Bobbed out for a while. How are we all doing?




Just peachy


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm back. Bobbed out for a while. How are we all doing?


Nobbutfairtomiddlin


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2021)

Has anyone heard from Screenman of late?


----------



## 12boy (23 Feb 2021)

Went for my walk and just as promised the wind did die down and snow commenced. Been trying to keep to the 3 minute mile thing. My 6.88 mile walk took 2hrs 28 minutes, but I didn't turn off the timer for 4 minutes when I stopped by the CPA and thanks to that erudite wallah, Classic 33 and his provision of Naismith's rule, I think the 439 feet of climbing equals 13 minutes off so that gets me to 3 minutes. Thanks, Classic 33.


----------



## 12boy (23 Feb 2021)

By the way, no betrothing livestock doesn't preclude the occasional common law arrangement I know, baaaad joke.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Went for my walk and just as promised the wind did die down and snow commenced. Been trying to keep to the 3 minute mile thing. My 6.88 mile walk took 2hrs 28 minutes, but I didn't turn off the timer for 4 minutes when I stopped by the CPA and thanks to that erudite wallah, Classic 33 and his provision of Naismith's rule, I think the 439 feet of climbing equals 13 minutes off so that gets me to 3 minutes. Thanks, Classic 33.


No problem Mr Bannister.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Has anyone heard from Screenman of late?


I hope that he _is_ ok but his continuing absence is starting to look worrying...

I very rarely venture into the more aggressive parts of the forum. He hadn't been 'over there' and got involved in anything potentially upsetting, had he? With luck, he is just taking a break and will return eventually. 

Not wishing to be morbid, but it has struck me that as the years pass it is inevitable that we older members are going to start getting our calls from the _Grim Reaper_, and I don't mean _Classic_! In many cases, other forum members will hear what happened and will let the wider forum know. We did hear about poor Vernon shortly after he died, but I can't remember hearing of any others and there surely must have been quite a few over the past 13 or 14 years?!

When I was 3/4 dead lying on my bathroom floor it occurred to me you might never hear what happened to me if I didn't make it. When I recovered I told my sister that if anything suddenly happens to me in the future she should make a farewell post on my behalf. 

Some of you may remember _The Great Gatsby_ on _Bike Radar_? He was killed during a night ride and his sister came on that forum to let us know why he had suddenly stopped posting.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I hope that he _is_ ok but his continuing absence is starting to look worrying...
> 
> I very rarely venture into the more aggressive parts of the forum. He hadn't been 'over there' and got involved in anything potentially upsetting, had he? With luck, he is just taking a break and will return eventually.
> 
> ...


Rob Brock, Derbyshire.
Uncle Phil, York.

Two that stand out.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Rob Brock, Derbyshire.
> *Uncle Phil, York.*
> 
> Two that stand out.


For once, you are the last to hear!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2021)

Oh, and @Amanda P IS a forum member!


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, and @Amanda P IS a forum member!


Formerly known as Uncle Phil
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/s...-last-week-nothing-to-do-with-cycling.194879/


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> When I was 3/4 dead lying on my bathroom floor it occurred to me you might never hear what happened to me if I didn't make it. When I recovered I told my sister that if anything suddenly happens to me in the future she should make a farewell post on my behalf.


I’m trying to teach Molly to type so she can let you know but her paws keep hitting the wrong keys! 

Still very windy here. There’s to be some rain, but nothing like yesterday so I’ll get out for a walk. Blue bin day today.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2021)

I have risen!

Windier than the interior of my Y fronts after an eveining of duck eggs and Pernod.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m trying to teach Molly to type so she can let you know but her paws keep hitting the wrong keys!
> 
> Still very windy here. There’s to be some rain, but nothing like yesterday so I’ll get out for a walk. Blue bin day today.


Hitting the wrong keys is acceptable.
It wouldn't be a cat....astrophe .
And no one is purr....fect.
Sorry about that


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2021)

Good morning folks, my Good Lady is booked in for her jab this morning, I'm going to have to take her in her wheelchair, it will be the first time out of the house since she left hospital.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2021)

G'day cobbers.
Knackered last night so in bed early. Trouble is I then woke early . Couldn't get back to sleep so here I am.
Got to take MrsD for another set of bloods. They have found a massive overload of iron in her liver so that needs investigating.

Not sure if I said this yesterday but I KNEW it was Wednesday so put the blue bin out.......only to find it was Tuesday. So, need to put it out today .


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Feb 2021)

A


Dave7 said:


> Got to take MrsD for another set of bloods. They have found a massive overload of iron in her liver so that needs investigating.


Morning Dave,
There’s several people in our group who have to take tablets to reduce Iron “ Iron chelation therapy “ I think it’s called. The iron tends to accumulate in the vital organs and is the result of needing regular blood transfusions.


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2021)

Good morning all, 
Another day looms up before us.
Today's highlight is a trip to the market for some goodies. 
There is a bakery stall that sells wonderful bread, pastries and pasties, so I am going to treat myself and MrsP. We need some fruit and veg also. It's another reason to go for a bimble on the bike also.

Stay safe everyone, drink more tea


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A
> 
> Morning Dave,
> There’s several people in our group who have to take tablets to reduce Iron “ Iron chelation therapy “ I think it’s called. The iron tends to accumulate in the vital organs and is the result of needing regular blood transfusions.


They have suggested she may need regular (weekly?) blood letting.
Hopefully these 'bloods' will tell us more.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Feb 2021)

I have a delivery from Brilliant Bikes arriving today, it’s Mrs Tenkaykev’s birthday in a few weeks so I got her a nice tote bag in Liberty fabric. It’s designed to fit on Jennifer, her purple brommie. 
Ionly ordered it on Sunday evening so thats great service, Brilliant in fact 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Feb 2021)

Well, to continue the bloods theme, I was going to head to the local hospital today to get mine done. Then the penny dropped, I usually see the Specialist at Bournemouth, but get my bloods done in Poole as its a lot easier for me to get to and far less busy. When I see the consultant we have a natter and discuss the latest results, then she gives me a “ bloods envelope “
I take this envelope with me to the haemo unit about a week before my next appointment with the consultant and they read what test samples are required. This gets put in the system in time for my appointment.
Due to the Covid malarkey, my last appointment was by phone, the penny has only just dropped that I don’t have a “bloods specimen envelope “ to hand over to the lovely nurses in the local haemo unit 😷
(On one occasion I was feeling very pleased with myself. I’d arrived at the haemo unit, taken my ticket for my place in the queue, taken my jacket off and rolled up my shirt sleeve all ready and super efficient.
In no time at all I was called in, plonked myself in the chair, laid my arm in the support and smiled at the Nurse. It was only then that I realised I’d left my samples envelope on the table at home) 🙁


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2021)

Morning. What a night. Torrential rain and blowing a hoolie. Thank god it's stopped for now anyway. Lol

Nothing planned for today. Stay safe folks.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Feb 2021)

Morning all


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2021)

More 'bloods' stories.
Bear in mind I WAS** scared of needles.
Prior to my cancer op I went for the blood sample to be taken.
They lost it 
Went back again.
They forgot to label them 
Went back for a 3rd lot.......that lot was ok.
**after the ops and having so many stuck in so many places they don't bother me now...... I still don't like them but I don't freak out now.


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Covid jab at 14.30.
A bit of light at the end of the tunnel at last.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Covid jab at 14.30.
> A bit of light at the end of the tunnel at last.


Lady same age and same practice as me was done yesterday so I expect to hear soon. I am still not totally sold on having it. I am not an anti-vaxer, but I am a believer in building a good immune system of your own. I was offered the flu jab this year and turned it down as I have never had the flu. I would still like to see that there’s definitely no new side effects going to show up long term for this with it being so new but if vaccine passports come in and you can’t go into pubs and restaurants without it, it pretty much forces you to get it.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Covid jab at 14.30.
> A bit of light at the end of the tunnel at last.


Waste of time mate, complete waste.
I am with Mr Trump......just a diy injection of bleach will do the trick.
Won't try it myself but I am sure you will be fine .


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2021)

Good day people. The forecast was correct. Wet and dank. Thursday and Friday are set to be beautiful.

Next door have had a skip delivered. Garden work being done. I know what's to be done and the guy doing it. The skip could not be further away from where he's working. There's a mountain of soil and pea gravel to barrow away. Feel very sorry for him.

Me? Ermmmm........well......my Wahoo heart rate monitor is playing up. I can't find the receipt. This will occupy some time. I may apply favourite chain lube - see yesterday's excitement.

Really looking forward to tomorrow's ride. Could be quite spring like.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2021)

***IMPORTANT UPDATE***

For the sake of clarity I will not be applying chain lube to my HR monitor or my body.

I know it goes on the chain!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2021)

An old small shed beside the garage has become a victim of the high winds. It is now firewood.


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm going to have to take her in her wheelchair


Blimey Dave, its a bit early for graphic details of your randy goings on!


----------



## pawl (24 Feb 2021)

Just back from taking Mrs P for her jab.There was quite long cue but they’re very efficient Twenty minutes job done.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2021)

I have been considering the skip situation. The road in to our village is cobbled. We live on a terrace. The gardens are at the front of the terrace. At the back of the terrace people park a car outside their house. Parking on the road is a bit limited but we rub along.

The neighbour having work done has parked her car on the road. OK with that. The skip is now parked at the back of her house. OK with that.

The poor bugger doing the work has to shift tons of old pea gravel and soil........ by barrow, along the front of the terrace, down the cobbled road, along the back of the terrace to the skip.

The skip is roughly the same size as the car my neighbour has moved to the road to make room for the skip.

Someone hasn't thought about this 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Just back from taking Mrs P for her jab.There was quite long cue but they’re very efficient Twenty minutes job done.


Did either of you manage a 147 break?


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2021)

Currently sitting in Tesco car park listening to Popmaster, while MrsD goes in to stock up on beer supplies.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hitting the wrong keys is acceptable.
> It wouldn't be a cat....astrophe .
> And no one is purr....fect.
> Sorry about that


Feline better for doing that.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> ***IMPORTANT UPDATE***
> 
> For the sake of clarity I will not be applying chain lube to my HR monitor or my body.
> 
> I know it goes on the chain!


Has anybody said you will?


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Currently sitting in Tesco car park listening to Popmaster, while MrsD goes in to stock up on beer supplies.


Driven to drink


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Has anybody said you will?


Nothing wrong with a bit of caution.....


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Feb 2021)

Mrs Tenkaykev has phoned the Doctor as she'd still not been contacted about her Covid Jab. They've told her to go online which means that it will be administered at the Bournemouth International Centre ( B.I.C. )
She's booked an appointment for tomorrow at 11:40. I'll accompany her and we've decided to take our Brommies as it's quite a scenic ride down to Shore road and along the Prom for a few miles. We'll be able to fold them and take them on the bus if she doesn't feel up to cycling home after the jab.


----------



## Sterlo (24 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I have been considering the skip situation. The road in to our village is cobbled. We live on a terrace. The gardens are at the front of the terrace. At the back of the terrace people park a car outside their house. Parking on the road is a bit limited but we rub along.
> 
> The neighbour having work done has parked her car on the road. OK with that. The skip is now parked at the back of her house. OK with that.
> 
> ...


Could it be because you need a licence to put a skip on a road (extra cost)? Still a pain for the guy doing the grafting though.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2021)

Now sat in the tent outside the surgery, waiting the 15 minutes before we can go, interesting getting out the house, its not wheelchair friendly, but OK once we were out.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of caution.....


In place of chain lube!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2021)

^^^ Exactly.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> ^^^ Exactly.


In that case, I'll follow this advice

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QyGtLSb_92Y


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Feb 2021)

Vaccination this afternoon

no way I'm not having it


----------



## numbnuts (24 Feb 2021)

Been for a walk


----------



## pawl (24 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Vaccination this afternoon
> 
> no way I'm not having it




Why not Just interested


----------



## gavroche (24 Feb 2021)

Car passed its M.O.T, as expected, and security camera has come too. I read the manual and it sounds complicated. It is charging up at the moment so will play with it when it is done.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Why not Just interested


I read that as he’s definitely having it, there’s no way that he wouldn’t have it?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2021)

Well that duvet put up a bloody good fight but I beat it into submission .
I hate that job when I'm well......now its just hard work.


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2021)

Had me jab! 
Very impressed with the organisation.
Got there 15 minutes early and they said just to go straight in - no need to wait.
Lots of nice helpful people running the show.
Quite an emotional experience.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I read that as he’s definitely having it, there’s no way that he wouldn’t have it?


Yes that's how I read it but I can see another interpretation


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2021)

I wrote myself a short note last night. It said "PNF"

Now I can't remember what PNF stood for.............................


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I wrote myself a short note last night. It said "PNF"
> 
> Now I can't remember what PNF stood for.............................


"Proprioceptive Neuromuscular Facilitation Pnf - Physiotherapy - Treatments - Physio.co.uk" https://www.physio.co.uk/treatments/physiotherapy/proprioceptive-neuromuscular-facilitation-pnf.php


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> "Proprioceptive Neuromuscular Facilitation Pnf - Physiotherapy - Treatments - Physio.co.uk" https://www.physio.co.uk/treatments/physiotherapy/proprioceptive-neuromuscular-facilitation-pnf.php


Of course. How stupid of me


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> Car passed its M.O.T, as expected, and *security camera* has come too. I read the manual and it sounds complicated. It is charging up at the moment so will play with it when it is done.



Out of interest, what did you buy?

Have been toying with buying one myself, another "toy" to play with, as Mrs @BoldonLad would have it


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2021)

We had cheeseburger for lunch today. And it's finally stopped raining at least for now it has.


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2021)

Not bad MPG for knocking about on short local trips. 






2.2 ltr Honda diesel CRV.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2021)

My Suzuki Swift, a 1200, is doing around that MPG, currently showing 45mpg, doing occasional short trips these days, its usually close to 50mpg.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We had cheeseburger for lunch today. And it's finally stopped raining at least for now it has.


I have just enjoyed sausage and chips.
I mentioned that someone recommended a butcher that makes his own stuff and supplies restaurants etc.
Last week I tried chunky beef.....excellent.
Today was pork....again excellent.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Why not Just interested


Hmm - may be not as unambiguous as I thought
I meant

there is no way I am not having it - i.e. I'm going to have it

not - 

no way!!
I'm not having it!!!

sorry

anyway - done now - pfizer version unlike my wife who has the astra-xenica version at the same place
no idea why but I'm sure it makes sense if you know enough


----------



## gavroche (24 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Out of interest, what did you buy?
> 
> Have been toying with buying one myself, another "toy" to play with, as Mrs @BoldonLad would have it


ieGeek ZS-GX5 from Amazon. You will need to buy a SD card as well.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I wrote myself a short note last night. It said "PNF"
> 
> Now I can't remember what PNF stood for.............................


Ignore Dirk, it's *P*hone *N*ew *F*riend, obvious really.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Feb 2021)

gavroche said:


> ieGeek ZS-GX5 from Amazon. You will need to buy a SD card as well.



Thank you. Looking at it now, be interested to hear how you get on with it 

You do realise you have just got me into serious trouble with Mrs @BoldonLad, when yet another "toy" arrives?


----------



## gavroche (24 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Thank you. Looking at it now, be interested to hear how you get on with it
> 
> You do realise you have just got me into serious trouble with Mrs @BoldonLad, when yet another "toy" arrives?


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2021)

Good evening all.
Cottage pie for dinner this evening.
I had to drive our son over to Stanmore to collect his car from the body shop. Someone crashed into the front of it a few weeks back when the snow was down. Didn't leave any details . £3690.00 later, it's an Audi S3 he's got. New bumper, headlight unit which was £900 on it's own. Grill, washer unit for the light. He did wonder about doing it through the insurance, but hasn't got protected no claims, so it would cost him the amount over the next couple of years in higher premiums. So he took the hit.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good evening all.
> Cottage pie for dinner this evening.
> I had to drive our son over to Stanmore to collect his car from the body shop. Someone crashed into the front of it a few weeks back when the snow was down. Didn't leave any details . £3690.00 later, it's an Audi S3 he's got. New bumper, headlight unit which was £900 on it's own. Grill, washer unit for the light. He did wonder about doing it through the insurance, but hasn't got protected no claims, so it would cost him the amount over the next couple of years in higher premiums. So he took the hit.



B*stards they are.
Edit
Thats the drivers not the insurance


----------



## rustybolts (24 Feb 2021)

My old shed roof is kaput with all the rain , corrugated bitumen , going to replace with corrugated iron sheets. Is an angle grinder the best way to cut corrugated iron sheets? ( corrugations are 2 cms deep ) thought somebody here might have experience of doing this


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2021)

Not much on telly tonight, but enjoyed The Repair Shop then caught most of an old Endeavour on ITV3. Telly off now.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> My old shed roof is kaput with all the rain , corrugated bitumen , going to replace with corrugated iron sheets. Is an angle grinder the best way to cut corrugated iron sheets? ( corrugations are 2 cms deep ) thought somebody here might have experience of doing this


Go for the larger disc angle grinder, if possible. It'll be faster due to you not having to keep as close an eye on the corrugations whilst cutting. Allowing you to concentrate on actually using the angle grinder.

Smaller disc will soon be down to a safe minimum cutting diameter, and you'll be following the corrugations.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


You headed back to bed?




Back to bed, perchance to sleep, perchance to dream – ay, there's the rub, for in this sleep...


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2021)

Aargh! 

I've been trying to fix an old Garmin Edge 200 GPS which has been donated to me. I did get it working and watched it boot up but when I screwed it all back together the damn thing packed up again. 

The fiddly part that I had been struggling with was a small cable connecting the screen display. It is a multiway flat cable that turns out to be really tricky to plug in. It turned out that I hadn't quite got it in place properly and it had pulled out again.

I have watched a video on YouTube showing how someone else did this job and the connector on his GPS had a hinged flap on it which can be loosened, like every other similar connector that I have encountered before. This one doesn't seem to have the flap though. Mind you - I'm not 100% sure that it is the case because my eyesight even with reading glasses and a magnifying glass is no longer up to this kind of work!

I had better leave it until tomorrow afternoon. I can try doing the job in daylight and I will not be so tired. If I carry on now I'll end up damaging something and have to scrap the device...

So much for an earlier night... I'm outta here!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Feb 2021)

Morning. Still gusty outside. Next door neighbour hasn’t closed their gate properly so lay in bed listening to it banging from 3.30 and eventually just got up at 5. I’ll get out for a walk soon.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Still gusty outside. Next door neighbour hasn’t closed their gate properly so lay in bed listening to it banging from 3.30 and eventually just got up at 5. I’ll get out for a walk soon.


So damned annoying. Everytime you drift off 'BANG' and you're awake again.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

Morning all.
Seems ok out there.... wind has died down after the last few days.
We are set for a few sunny days. Maybe a weekend in New Brighton?..... maybe not.
Busy (but bitty) day today.
Changed and washed the bedding yesterday.......will put that away.
2 lots of washing to do (dark and light).
Must Must Must sort the Pig sty study out.
Cleaner is coming at 11 30, been a month since last visit. Please don't report me. MrsD is just not well enough** and this girl is excellent.....she will blitz it. She knows the score...... we we stay in the conservatory while she does the rest of the house.
**I keep on top of things but after 15 minutes I have to sit down for a rest. 
Have a good, safe day folk.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

Strike while the doodah is whatsit being my motto......the 1st load of washing is in .
As explained I am relatively new to much of this housework malarky. I am puzzled by some items ie are they dark or light ??.
eg pale green ??
I made an executive decision and they are going in with the light stuff......sod it

A question for @Drago 
Your y fronts. Do they go in........
Light wash ??
Dark wash ??
Incinerator ??
Land fill ??
Radioactive waste maybe ??


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Strike while the doodah is whatsit being my motto......the 1st load of washing is in .
> As explained I am relatively new to much of this housework malarky. I am puzzled by some items ie are they dark or light ??.
> eg pale green ??
> I made an executive decision and they are going in with the light stuff......sod it
> ...


I'm impressed by the light and dark division. I do:

Whites
Sports kit - technical fabrics
General coloured wash
Gardening/working clothes


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Feel like I've been put through a mangle this morning. 
I've figured out that the Covid vaccine side effects take about 12 hours to manifest themselves.
2.30 this morning - mind racing all over the place, chills and aching legs/hips. Kept me awake for the rest of the night.
All seems OK now though. Seem to have subsided as quickly as they came on.
Deffo will be needing an afternoon nap today.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2021)

Good morning. Forecast is sun and 6⁰ and it looks to be heading in the right direction. Birds are deafening this morning. Exercise class instructor introduced several new moves last night. I'm stiff as a board this morning.

Many more jackdaws arrived yesterday. A lot of them sitting singly in the trees. They mate for life so I guess these singles are out on the pull.

Riding out to the Ribble Valley today. Our first foray there in 2021. Really looking forward to this.

Today's buddy wants to discuss our financial approach to retirement. I get asked this quite often yet it never occurred to me when I planned our retirement.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2021)

Morning. Calm and dry here at the moment. And I can see a chink of sun somewhere.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feel like I've been put through a mangle this morning.
> I've figured out that the Covid vaccine side effects take about 12 hours to manifest themselves.
> ...


I had a mild headache followed by 5-6 hours of aches and sweats as though I was heading for a real dose of flu. Then like you it suddenly stopped. Next morning I was 100%.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Feb 2021)

Walk done. Much cooler this morning with a chilly breeze. The forecast did say Scotland would be colder as our weather is coming from the Atlantic unlike you lucky lot down south where it’s coming up from Africa.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2021)

Just nicked this from a (Rovers) football forum:

"Boris Johnson has announced everyone who was alive when Burnley were last Champions of England has now been vaccinated"



This is east Lancashire.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2021)

Morning all, nothing to report as yet


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2021)

Washings out on the line, carers in and getting my Good lady washed and dressed, its cold and grey out and that winds eased.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2021)

Well I almost hesitate to say this. We have glorious sunshine and 6⁰. At this rate it will actually be warm standing in the sun for our coffee stop.

Today's, favourite, cafe is opposite a park with benches. We will grab coffee and cake and hopefully bask in spring sunshine.

Apologies to all those under grey skies. Now I really must get going


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm impressed by the light and dark division. I do:
> 
> Whites
> Sports kit - technical fabrics
> ...


One of my male relatives is clueless when it comes to domestic chores . When his wife was away from home I was convinced she left instructions “ The microwave has a square window the washing machine has a round window “. In his in defence his DIY skills are far superior to mine.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm impressed by the light and dark division. I do:
> 
> Whites
> Sports kit - technical fabrics
> ...


Long time (12 months) since I have had any cycling or gardening type gear to wash .... that simplifies things a lot.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feel like I've been put through a mangle this morning.
> I've figured out that the Covid vaccine side effects take about 12 hours to manifest themselves.
> ...


You didn't take my bleach vaccine suggestion seriously did you ??
Apart from a sore arm for 24 hours I had no side effects


----------



## oldwheels (25 Feb 2021)

Not so windy now but forecast is for showers so need to wait a bit before deciding on anything outdoors. Checked out the Glengorm route yesterday but too many people around and is still only February. Ardmore car park full and more cars than expected. Forestry are having a clear out harvesting up here which does not help and changed the appearance to more like 50 years ago.
When I was out on the trike the other day I could have sworn I saw Mo out running and jogging on the same road as me. Right age group and fit and much as I would expect her to be like. Somebody I have never seen before but obviously well practiced as she was faster on foot than me on my trike.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Washings out on the line, carers in and getting my Good lady washed and dressed, its cold and grey out and that winds eased.


MtsD is going to try and wash her hair (when she crawls out of bed)......sad to see isn't it.
Not that you have seen MrsD crawl out of bed but you know what I mean.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not so windy now but forecast is for showers so need to wait a bit before deciding on anything outdoors. Checked out the Glengorm route yesterday but too many people around and is still only February. Ardmore car park full and more cars than expected. Forestry are having a clear out harvesting up here which does not help and changed the appearance to more like 50 years ago.
> When I was out on the trike the other day I could have sworn I saw Mo out running and jogging on the same road as me. Right age group and fit and much as I would expect her to be like. Somebody I have never seen before but obviously well practiced as she was faster on foot than me on my trike.


Lol...wasn’t me. 

Windy here too but it’s looking like being a good settled spell ahead at last.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> In his in defence his DIY skills are far superior to mine.


I'm a bit the same.
I can totally strip, tune and reassemble a Honda Fireblade, or pretty much any other motorcycle engine - just don't ask me to work on a car. I can work my way through most computer problems - but just don't ask me to figure out our washing machine programme.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2021)

Looking good this week


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm a bit the same.
> I can totally strip, tune and reassemble a Honda Fireblade, or pretty much any other motorcycle engine - just don't ask me to work on a car. I can work my way through most computer problems - but just don't ask me to figure out our washing machine programme.


I have always been useless at mechanical things.
Aged 15 I turned down an apprenticeship as a plumber as an office job paid more. BIG mistake.
I have found that people who are handy at one job eg plumber, joiner etc can turn their hand to other things. I can only stare with envy.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Looking good this week
> 
> View attachment 575655


Pity the beaches will be rammed 🤭


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Pity the beaches will be rammed 🤭


They've been fairly quiet so far.

Ear worms - don't you just hate them?
Had a guitar riff going through my mind for the past two days and couldn't remember the song.
It suddenly came to me as I was brushing my teeth this morning. 
Weird innit?

It was the opening bars to this.

View: https://vimeo.com/315091786


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2021)

I have been doing houseworky stuff. I got my marigolds on and tackled the bathroom, cleaned the dishes, vacuumed, dusted, made the bed yada yada. I have been a good girl. I deserve a cup of coffee now


----------



## rustybolts (25 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been doing houseworky stuff. I got my marigolds on and tackled the bathroom, cleaned the dishes, vacuumed, dusted, made the bed yada yada. I have been a good girl. I deserve a cup of coffee now


Hope Mr WD takes the hint ! he should be putting the biscuits on the plate now as the kettle boils in the background


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Hope Mr WD takes the hint ! he should be putting the biscuits on the plate now as the kettle boils in the background



He is outside allegedly doing manly stuff with a Makita thing


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> He is outside allegedly doing manly stuff with a Makita thing


 Doing manly stuff with Nikita


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Doing manly stuff with Nikita




Only if he would like a slap Round the head.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been doing houseworky stuff. I got my marigolds on and tackled the bathroom, cleaned the dishes, vacuumed, dusted, made the bed yada yada. I have been a good girl. I deserve a cup of coffee now


I had the 1st load of washing on by 0630 
3 lots wash and dried now.
Just put bath mats and towels in.
Dishes done..... just need drying.
Can I swear on here ???
I am totally f'ing knackered.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Doing manly stuff with Nikita


If a big blond called Nakita came round here and asked me to do manly things I would crap myself......I wouldn't have the strength.


----------



## rustybolts (25 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Only if he would like a slap Round the head.


OUCH !


----------



## rustybolts (25 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If a big blond called Nakita came round here and asked me to do manly things I would crap myself......I wouldn't have the strength.


But wouldn't it be fun trying Dave !


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2021)

Good afternoon all, late on parade today.
MrsP wanted to go to the garden centre, did I really, as I need some bags of potting compost and get this years seeds. All accomplished. So 3x75 ltr bags of compost, various veg seeds and flowers. almost time to get sowing. I have an indoor heated propagator to start the tomatoes , peppers and the geraniums off,
It's been raining on and off all morning, but is up. now brightening up.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If a big blond called Nakita came round here and asked me to do manly things I would crap myself......I wouldn't have the strength.


Nikita is a Russian male first name.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Feb 2021)

Fortunately, Mrs Boldonlad does not come on here, but, just in case she is watching over my shoulder, would you guys please stop talking about doing housework type things, it might give Mrs @BoldonLad ideas, and wreck my carefully planned leisure time 

We managed our longest cycle ride so far, of 2021, a 20 mile circuit around the coast. Bright sunny day, 11C, but, with a cold and brisk wind blowing.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2021)

So far today I've made two dozen mince pies,cleaned kitchen, washed kitchen and bath room floor and walked 4.1 miles, is it time to go to bed yet


----------



## oldwheels (25 Feb 2021)

Turned out to be a nice day so far and got out for some exercise on the trike.
Still windy and temperature about 7C but did not feel as cold as it has been recently. Wind is more westerly now which does not feel as cold. My fingers were still a bit cold but moved to mid season trousers and will need to start reducing the body layers soon. 
More cars parked around than I have seen before but only one person out on foot visible. The others may have been out at the lochside tho' I don't think the fishing season has started yet.
My gardening fanatic neighbour is out weeding now in another garden which borders on to mine. My border is a bit of a mess but needs to get some old growth cut back with the shears. The other side is also beginning to get a bit weedy but the bluebells should cover that up soon I hope. The grass is about 80% moss by the looks of it but I cannot be bothered doing anything about that. 
I may just get a contractor to come in and remove the lot and replace with gravel. Unfortunately there is a steep slope which is rock not far under the surface so that will be a problem.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2021)

Still feeling a bit Meh after the jab.
Still, I suppose that's a sign that it's working.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Feb 2021)

Had my jab yesterday - no problems so far and it's pretty much 24 hours ago now.
I can feel where the needle went in - but no pain or other symptoms


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> But wouldn't it be fun trying Dave !


Might be fun thinking about it.....might be embarrassing trying.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2021)

Finished cleaning the bathroom. Had to stop as my daughter and granddaughter came up for a walk.

Washed dishes for a second time after lunch and I now have another coffee


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nikita is a Russian male first name.


The *name Nakita* means Victory Of The People and is of American origin. *Nakita* is a *name* that's been used primarily by parents who are considering baby names for girls.

But TBH male or female would make no difference today.....I am knackered


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Finished cleaning the bathroom. Had to stop as my daughter and granddaughter came up for a walk.
> 
> Washed dishes for a second time after lunch and I now have another coffee


Is your coffee granular or machine ?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is your coffee granular or machine ?




I have both but to be honest I usually just do instant.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2021)

Just back from a short walk to stretch my legs.


----------



## pawl (25 Feb 2021)

Just back from only my fourth ride of the year.16 miles Felt good to be out.
Mrs P had her first jab.She has ache in upper arm.
Won £75 pounds on lottery last night.and £ 10 on post code lottery 
Lunch A slice of Pork Pie
Warm and sunny Looks as though spring is in the process of springing


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

MrsD has had results from 'part' of her bloods.
Apparently she is borderline malnourished. Not surprised tbh as she can't eat without gagging.
What we have to do is find a way to get her to eat.
Doc is also checking for Cancer. If all that is clear she will refer us to a Long Covid support group.
Life is certainly interesting


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2021)

A decent 54 miles today. Sunny but biting cold wind which was vicious when we rode in to it. Started to feel good for only the second time this year and was able to push some good long inclines.

However...........out of nowhere a friend appeared. Well I say appeared more like went by in a blur of wheels and yellow. I hit the gas, no chance. Caught him at some lights. Winter training and new bike. All I can say is WOW!

About ten miles further on I'm giving it lots of beans, cooking with gas on a two mile incline. Yep, this is good Paul.......whoosh, my mate reappears. Between gasps I asked:

"What is it? Have I got red white circles on my back??!!!!" 😭😂😭😂


----------



## dickyknees (25 Feb 2021)

Just back from a trip to Gobowen Orthopaedic Hospital for a12 month check up on my ‘new’ knees. 

Consultant happy with progress, everything hunky dory. 
Knees before replacement. 





After


----------



## oldwheels (25 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol...wasn’t me.
> 
> Windy here too but it’s looking like being a good settled spell ahead at last.


Didn’t really think it was. Just the right group you would be in caused the comment.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2021)

dickyknees said:


> Just back from a trip to Gobowen Orthopaedic Hospital for a12 month check up on my ‘new’ knees.
> 
> Consultant happy with progress, everything hunky dory.
> Knees before replacement.
> ...


Amazing.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2021)

dickyknees said:


> Just back from a trip to Gobowen Orthopaedic Hospital for a12 month check up on my ‘new’ knees.
> 
> Consultant happy with progress, everything hunky dory.
> Knees before replacement.
> ...


Why do the Tibia's appear thicker after?


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Feb 2021)

dickyknees said:


> Just back from a trip to Gobowen Orthopaedic Hospital for a12 month check up on my ‘new’ knees.
> 
> Consultant happy with progress, everything hunky dory.
> Knees before replacement.
> ...



Excellent! You will have to change your User Name


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Excellent! You will have to change your User Name


 
fixyknees


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2021)

I managed a bimble this afternoon, the physio was coming to see my good lady and a neighbor was popping by for a chat, so I took my chance and nipped out for a short ride, a little 25 miles. A nice afternoon, warm in the sun but chilly when it clouded over, all with a brisk cold wind. It looks like I'm going to have to check my cycle computer, the gap between what the computer says and what the phones GPS says is too large, the difference shows up more now I'm doing short rides. I'm slower than a slow thing but it was good to get out, the occasional short ride is all I'm going to be doing for now, and its a challenge coming up with short routes.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/63044336


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nikita is a Russian male first name.


As in Kruschov
Wrong spelling. Should be--- Khrushchev


----------



## postman (25 Feb 2021)

Tomorrow we celebrate Miss P's first proper job monthly pay.She is treating us to an Indian takeaway evening meal.Kids are wonderful.Son has also applied for his first full time job,fingers crossed.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Fortunately, Mrs Boldonlad does not come on here, but, just in case she is watching over my shoulder, would you guys please stop talking about doing housework type things, it might give Mrs @BoldonLad ideas, and wreck my carefully planned leisure time
> 
> We managed our longest cycle ride so far, of 2021, a 20 mile circuit around the coast. Bright sunny day, 11C, but, with a cold and brisk wind blowing.
> 
> ...


I think I have slightly OCD tendencies about certain things. I couldn't care less about cracks in the pavement, even numbers vs odd numbers, checking that the door is locked and so on (those 3 examples being things that DO upset some people I know...) but I would be upset if all of my photos had the date on them in yellow! (If I wanted to know the date that pictures were taken I could look at the info stored with each photo.)

I'm not suggesting that anybody else should be bothered by _*YELLOW DATES!!!!*_ but my eyes are drawn to the date rather than the rest of the photo!


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think I have slightly OCD tendencies about certain things. I couldn't care less about cracks in the pavement, even numbers vs odd numbers, checking that the door is locked and so on (those 3 examples being things that DO upset some people I know...) but I would be upset if all of my photos had the date on them in yellow! (If I wanted to know the date that pictures were taken I could look at the info stored with each photo.)
> 
> I'm not suggesting that anybody else should be bothered by _*YELLOW DATES!!!!*_ but my eyes are drawn to the date rather than the rest of the photo!



Funny old world  I like having the date on, in fact, I have a much better camera, which will supposedly show date stamp, but, I cannot figure out how to do it, so, I don't use that camera, much to Mrs @BoldonLad's annoyance, because she views it as another discarded "toy"


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Funny old world  I like having the date on, in fact, I have a much better camera, which will supposedly show date stamp, but, I cannot figure out how to do it, so, I don't use that camera, much to Mrs @BoldonLad's annoyance, because she views it as another discarded "toy"


I tend to take pictures using my phone these days even though I have a really nice compact Canon camera which takes better pictures. I just don't want to carry both a phone _and _(even a small) camera about with me. 

If I needed to take better quality pictures for a specific purpose I would use the Canon.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I tend to take pictures using my phone these days even though I have a really nice compact Canon camera which takes better pictures. I just don't want to carry both a phone _and _(even a small) camera about with me.
> 
> If I needed to take better quality pictures for a specific purpose I would use the Canon.



Yes, I suppose I could just use the camera on my iPhone, but, I like the little Pentax, with the date stamp  

I usually have video from an Action Camera as well, from which I could take frames..... spoiled for choice


----------



## gavroche (25 Feb 2021)

I am being summoned to hit the motorway soon and renew acquaintance again with the potholes. Likely to be in the first week of March and wondering if I should take my bike as the weather seem to be improving.
If so, I will stick to the roads with the least potholes and I only know one of them.


----------



## dickyknees (25 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why do the Tibia's appear thicker after?


Maybe to compensate for the lumps of metal they gave me. 


BoldonLad said:


> Excellent! You will have to change your User Name





numbnuts said:


> fixyknees


I can change my avatar but I’m sure you are stuck with your user name.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2021)

dickyknees said:


> I can change my avatar but I’m sure you are stuck with your user name.


If you want to change it, you can make a request to the moderators to do it for you. They will probably add something below for a while to avoid confusion... Something like "Formerly known as dickyknees".


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Aargh!
> 
> I've been trying to fix an old Garmin Edge 200 GPS which has been donated to me. I did get it working and watched it boot up but when I screwed it all back together the damn thing packed up again.
> 
> ...


_*SUCCESS! *_


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2021)

"Snow Bomb" for Easter!
https://metro.co.uk/2021/02/25/uk-w...it-at-easter-after-18c-temperatures-14145810/


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> "Snow Bomb" for Easter!
> https://metro.co.uk/2021/02/25/uk-w...it-at-easter-after-18c-temperatures-14145810/


It's not _that _unusual... Hebden Bridge, 23rd March 2013!


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It's not _that _unusual... Hebden Bridge, 23rd March 2013!
> 
> View attachment 575824


I did my Summer MLTB training up at Blake Dean in March 1994, knee deep, and more, in snow.

We'd a "snow blower", tractor reversing with a mower, up here in 2013.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> "Snow Bomb" for Easter!
> https://metro.co.uk/2021/02/25/uk-w...it-at-easter-after-18c-temperatures-14145810/


Are we still allowed to shoot the bearer of bad news


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2021)

Morning. Cool and dry up here. If I can believe the BBC we have 11 dry days in a row to look forward to  Should at least get some walking in. The wrist is improving, but very slowly so not up to gripping handlebars yet I don’t think.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2021)

No one else up ???
A cold night but the reward this morning was the most beautiful full moon. If I was a poet I would be inspired . It seemed close enough to reach out and touch.
Was up at 05.15.....how stupid is that ? (answers on a postcard).


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2021)

Hello Mo....nice to see you .
Did you see that moon ?


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hello Mo....nice to see you .
> Did you see that moon ?


Yep. Same here. I actually thought it was the daylight coming in it was so bright.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2021)

I have risen!

Shopping this morning, get my jab this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2021)

Good morning everybody, shopping morning this morning, also having an eye test, where'd that two years go to?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Shopping this morning, get my jab this afternoon.


Late news on BBC......jabs are now being given in your bum.
Clean y fronts day year ??


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday 
Off to pick up my new glasses this morning, then a bit of retail in Barnstaple.


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2021)

Good morning all, 
A fine sunny start to the day here, with frost on the ground. 
All the normal stuff to do , like a nice early walk with the dog to blow the cobwebs away. 
The jigsaw is taking longer than I thought, but should be finished soon.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Feb 2021)

Mrs Tenkaykev had her jab yesterday. She felt a bit rough when she returned so had a nap and a couple of paracetamol. Planning a lazy day today.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No one else up ???
> A cold night but the reward this morning was the most beautiful full moon. If I was a poet I would be inspired . It seemed close enough to reach out and touch.
> Was up at 05.15.....how stupid is that ? (answers on a postcard).



It was the same here a beautiful moon but tiny. It looked to be very far away. It must be our different locations?



Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Same here. I actually thought it was the daylight coming in it was so bright.



I woke at 1.00am and went downstairs to make a cup of tea. The moonlight streaming through the Velux roof window was so bright I didn't need to put the light on


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2021)

Morning. Cool here at 1 deg and misty. Covid19 jab for me this morning at 11.25 In Newtown. Will do sone shopping after.

Stay safe folks


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2021)

Good morning. A beautiful bright sunny morning here in Lancashire. Not a cloud in the sky or breath of wind.

When I woke at 1.00am there was a hard frost. Thermometer in the backyard already shows 5⁰ but no sign of the frost lifting.

Riding at 9.00 so I'm hoping it will have begun to clear. Nothing else on the agenda.

It is G&T Friday. Not quite the same ring as fisn 'n' chip Friday.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2021)

Ah, meant to share this yesterday. This lovely bus popped up in my FB memories yesterday. It's nine years ago and was a friend's 60th. He is very in to vintage vehicles and hired the bus to take us all out to lunch at a rural pub. The pub has the same name as his surname. It was great fun.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> The jigsaw is taking longer than I thought, but should be finished soon.


Well......it did say 5 - 7 years on the box.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ah, meant to share this yesterday. This lovely bus popped up in my FB memories yesterday. It's nine years ago and was a friend's 60th. He is very in to vintage vehicles and hired the bus to take us all out to lunch at a rural pub. The pub has the same name as his surname. It was great fun.
> 
> View attachment 575832


My detective skills suggest that your friend is Mr Baker?


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Feb 2021)

Lovely sunny day and I’ve just seen a plane on final approach into Hurn . Not the usual approach, a bit further away but I could make out that it looked orange. I wonder if it’s one of sleazy jets ?


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2021)

Nice, but chilly walk done. left in moonlight and back in sunlight.

They are upgrading some paths up our local hill.


----------



## rustybolts (26 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No one else up ???
> A cold night but the reward this morning was the most beautiful full moon. If I was a poet I would be inspired . It seemed close enough to reach out and touch.
> Was up at 05.15.....how stupid is that ? (answers on a postcard).


 " I will put up my finger and touch thee moon,
Thy wonderous beauty will make Dave swoon ,
But alas this vision will not last,
I must scurry down stairs to make my missus breakfast. "


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> "Snow Bomb" for Easter!
> https://metro.co.uk/2021/02/25/uk-w...it-at-easter-after-18c-temperatures-14145810/




I prefer the eggs


----------



## Sterlo (26 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all,
> A fine sunny start to the day here, with frost on the ground.
> All the normal stuff to do , like a nice early walk with the dog to blow the cobwebs away.
> The jigsaw is taking longer than I thought, but should be finished soon.
> Stay safe everyone


Just finished mine too, looks okay once it's done.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Feb 2021)

Forecast looks good for well into next week so may get out more.
I must be lowering the tone of the neighbourhood.
Not just my front garden but the state of my hair which has not been cut now since about December 2019 and getting remarks from neighbours about it. I said I would not go near a barber until after the second jab which should be near the end of April which means mid May before a haircut. There are local hairdressers but I used a more traditional old fashioned barber in Oban.
Perhaps if I go over for an ultrasound scan before then I may see if he is open if I have time.


----------



## GM (26 Feb 2021)

Morning all. Nice sunny morning, so soon as the Asda delivery is done it's out for a walk. This bright sunlight has shown how dirty our windows are, that'll be another job for today.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Forecast looks good for well into next week so may get out more.
> I must be lowering the tone of the neighbourhood.
> Not just my front garden but the state of my hair which has not been cut now since about December 2019 and getting remarks from neighbours about it. I said I would not go near a barber until after the second jab which should be near the end of April which means mid May before a haircut. There are local hairdressers but I used a more traditional old fashioned barber in Oban.
> Perhaps if I go over for an ultrasound scan before then I may see if he is open if I have time.


End of April before they are opening anyway  I’m going to have to get the scissors out again!


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2021)

Hi


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> End of April before they are opening anyway  I’m going to have to get the scissors out again!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2021)

Doesn't bother me that hairdressers won't be open for a while yet as I have long hair


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Doesn't bother me that hairdressers won't be open for a while yet as I have long hair


I’ve almost got long hair too now! Bloody hate it.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve almost got long hair too now! Bloody hate it.


Thats not a nice thing to say about Welshie's hair


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2021)

OOps!!!
As I have said, I enjoy a glass of Cognac.
We have (or shall I say had) 2 nice cut glass 'brandy' glasses.
This morning, while washing glasses etc I managed to catch one with my arm.
Aint it amazing how far bits of broken glass get  
Cheap they are not


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve almost got long hair too now! Bloody hate it.



Mines getting out of hand now.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Are we still allowed to shoot the bearer of bad news


Give it your best shot.

Edited to add
If I should suddenly cease posting, and Dave7 suddenly seems nervous, he's aim has improved (or he's hired a hitman) and he's the guilty party.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> End of April before they are opening anyway  I’m going to have to get the scissors out again!


Hairdressers are open here as we are level 3. There is one just along the road from me in a private house. The customers are a b----y nuisance particularly on Thursday and Friday as they mostly seem to try to park as far away as possible. There is no parking at the hairdresser as the spaces are all occupied by family cars. They mostly are completely inept at parking anyway and cars are abandoned rather than parked. Thurs and Fri are when they get titivated up for the weekend.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Mines getting out of hand now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 575850


If you look at the pic I posted the other day of me and my trike you can see hair straggling to escape from my hat. Yours is really short and I look like an aged hippy.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2021)

Beautiful morning here on the Gold Coast.
Lot of London reg cars on the car park.


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> If you look at the pic I posted the other day of me and my trike you can see hair straggling to escape from my hat. Yours is really short and I look like an aged hippy.



Mines very thick, I normally keep it at a very short length, number 2 length.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> My detective skills suggest that your friend is Mr Baker?


Could be Quaker!

Guy Arab III 6LW
Roe C35F
Bought April 1951
Registered May the same year.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2021)

Hairdressers ..........❓


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Give it your best shot.
> 
> Edited to add
> If I should suddenly cease posting, and Dave7 suddenly seems nervous, he's aim has improved (or he's hired a hitman) and he's the guilty party.


I've never been nervous when I have shot anyone else


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2021)

I am knackered! 

GPS fettling until 02-something, TV until 03:45, puzzles and reading in bed until 04:45, asleep 05-ish... 

I was woken up suddenly before 09:00 by a bunch of my mates up for our annual MTB weekend. Except that... 

These are Covid times so no visits by mates
We haven't done the MTB weekend for years anyway
When we used to do the weekend they always stopped at their favourite B&B, not my small house 
It turned out to be my neighbours stomping around and calling up and down their stairs to each other! 

I finally got back to sleep but was immediately woken up again my bubble pal shouting upstairs to see if I wanted a mug of tea. She isn't here... Noisy neighbours again. 

Once more, with feeling... Aargh, they did it again! I give up. It is midday but feels like midnight to me but the sun is shining... I will have some, er, brunch and a short nap. After that I will probably perk up enough to get a quick ride in. 

Bloody typical... The neighbours have gone quiet now that I have given up on sleeping! 



dave r said:


> Mines getting out of hand now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 575850


Oh, Dave, I didn't recognise you with your clothes on. With your _CIVILIAN_ clothes on!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2021)

I am back. Had my jab. I was in and out in 16 minutes and that Includes sitting in a chair for 15 mins after the jab. Very efficient they were and very pleasant.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2021)

Been for a walk in the  17c, before that changed the bedding and put that in the machine, turned said mattress over, I think I need a new one as it was making a funny noise when I turn over and I do a lot of that during the night as I can't sleep.
I've got Haddock for lunch 🐟 yes I know it's a blue fish, but I couldn't find anything else


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Mines getting out of hand now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 575850




Be proud of that mop.I would take a photo of mine if there was anything to see.Did think about drawing rabbits on my head because from a distance they look like hairs 
In


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2021)

Off for a short walk.
Feel more like going back to bed tbh.
The auntie needs some fresh clothes so I have shoved them in a rucksack and off I go. Only 2ish miles.
DO NOT let me forget to pick up the fresh milk .


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Be proud of that mop.I would take a photo of mine if there was anything to see.Did think about drawing rabbits on my head because from a distance they look like hairs
> In



I would be happy if it at least stopped growing so fast, I wouldn't mind loosing it completely, I'd be quite happy to be a slap head.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> My detective skills suggest that your friend is Mr Baker?



Sorry no but I see where you started.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Mines getting out of hand now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 575850


Why? Why? Why? Can't I have hair like that. It's simply not fair. #stampsfeet# #mutters# #sulk#


----------



## rustybolts (26 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back. Had my jab. I was in and out in 16 minutes and that Includes sitting in a chair for 15 mins after the jab. Very efficient they were and very pleasant.


Well if its good enough for Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II its good enough for you


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Been for a walk in the  17c, before that changed the bedding and put that in the machine, turned said mattress over, I think I need a new one as it was making a funny noise when I turn over and I do a lot of that during the night as I can't sleep.
> I've got Haddock for lunch 🐟 yes I know it's a blue fish, but I couldn't find anything else*


*It's frozen, why did you think it were blue?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Off for a short walk.
> Feel more like going back to bed tbh.
> The auntie needs some fresh clothes so I have shoved them in a rucksack and off I go. Only 2ish miles.
> DO NOT let me forget to pick up the fresh milk .


Did you remember to get milk while you were out? We're going to be a bit short for a brew.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I would be happy if it at least stopped growing so fast, I wouldn't mind loosing it completely, I'd be quite happy to be a slap head.


No, you wouldn't. Promise.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Feb 2021)

Nice run in sunshine but still a strong wind. Very little traffic at lunchtime but began to pick up later. Got overtaken by a low loader with escort carrying an enormous earth moving machine of some kind.On a single track road with lots of bends he was going like the clappers and would certainly not be called a slow loader. Must have been running late or something and certainly a local driver.
Due to the constant wind I tried lowering the trike seat back to give less wind resistance. Seems ok but will have to give it a longer trial before deciding whether to keep this angle or not.
There are more stranger cars and people appearing. This annoys me as we are level 3 so they must be coming from areas designated higher. I am stuck here not getting off to do the things I want but they have no qualms about breaking any rules and wandering around here.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> *It's frozen, why did you think it were blue?


Now why didn't I think of that


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I would be happy if it at least stopped growing so fast, I wouldn't mind loosing it completely, I'd be quite happy to be a slap head.


Well, it would only take a couple of minutes with electric clippers to get that lot off! Or for that matter, to trim it if you decided to keep it. The barber I went to in Hebden Bridge retired so I bought myself some clippers and have been cutting my own hair ever since. I know it doesn't look perfect but it is good enough for me. (This is where you tell me that my hair looked really strange every time you met me! )



PaulSB said:


> No, you wouldn't. Promise.


Indeed, and especially in winter... I have a nearly bald spot at the back and my hair is receding and thinning elsewhere It feels bloody chilly in a cold wind. In fact, I even wear a buff on my head _indoors _in the winter!


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Why? Why? Why? Can't I have hair like that. It's simply not fair. #stampsfeet# #mutters# #sulk#



You can have it, you're welcome to it.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Now why didn't I think of that


No good asking me, I dunno!


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, it would only take a couple of minutes with electric clippers to get that lot off! Or for that matter, to trim it if you decided to keep it. The barber I went to in Hebden Bridge retired so I bought myself some clippers and have been cutting my own hair ever since. I know it doesn't look perfect but it is good enough for me. (This is where you tell me that my hair looked really strange every time you met me! )
> 
> 
> Indeed, and especially in winter... I have a nearly bald spot at the back and my hair is receding and thinning elsewhere It feels bloody chilly in a cold wind. In fact, I even wear a buff on my head _indoors _in the winter!



I'm thinking about it, I'm not sure I trust myself with a set of clippers.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm thinking about it, I'm not sure I trust myself with a set of clippers.


If you are shaving it off, no problem. Obviously, trimming is a bit more subtle...


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I've never been nervous when I have shot anyone else


You said they were accidental!


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm thinking about it, I'm not sure I trust myself with a set of clippers.



As Mrs @BoldonLad says, when wielding the shears on my hair, "it will grow again". This utterance is usually heard shortly after a cry of "oh sh*t" (which usually means she has attached the wrong, or no guard on the shears).

Needless to say, Mrs @BoldonLad will not allow me near her hair with shears or scissors


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If you are shaving it off, no problem. Obviously, trimming is a bit more subtle...



Thats whats making me nervous, I'm not sure what my Good Ladies reaction will be if I shaved it off, if I try and trim it I'm not sure what the result will be.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats whats making me nervous, I'm not sure what my Good Ladies reaction will be if I shaved it off, if I try and trim it I'm not sure what the result will be.


I've got a comb attachment which lets me do a tapered cut behind the ears, which is the trickiest bit. Then I choose a comb which gives the length of the top of the tapered cut and do my entire head at that length. I replace with a shorter comb then and cut a bit more off the back. I can feel with my fingers if any patches of hair are still too long so I keep going back over them until the longer strands have gone.


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats whats making me nervous, I'm not sure what my Good Ladies reaction will be if I shaved it off, if I try and trim it I'm not sure what the result will be.


Your cycling hat on your avatar will cover up any disasters , then in the summer a Panama hat , a straw hat at a jaunty angle definitely you.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Did you remember to get milk while you were out? We're going to be a bit short for a brew.


I did indeed .
Managed 1.6 miles so less than I wanted. Hard work but it was pleasant in the sun. Lots of crocususeses and daffiodils to see.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> View attachment 575881


She'll be here by the summer Via Dover


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Nice run in sunshine but still a strong wind. Very little traffic at lunchtime but began to pick up later. Got overtaken by a low loader with escort carrying an enormous earth moving machine of some kind.On a single track road with lots of bends he was going like the clappers and would certainly not be called a slow loader. Must have been running late or something and certainly a local driver.
> Due to the constant wind I tried lowering the trike seat back to give less wind resistance. Seems ok but will have to give it a longer trial before deciding whether to keep this angle or not.
> There are more stranger cars and people appearing. This annoys me as we are level 3 so they must be coming from areas designated higher. I am stuck here not getting off to do the things I want but they have no qualms about breaking any rules and wandering around here.


One day you will say "it was so nice to see all those lovely holiday makers on our roads"...... I can then die happy .
So, don't say it too soon as I'm not quite ready yet


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> View attachment 575881


Thank god someone had the balls to say SOD OFF.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You said they were accidental!


Not all of them


----------



## oldwheels (26 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> One day you will say "it was so nice to see all those lovely holiday makers on our roads"...... I can then die happy .
> So, don't say it too soon as I'm not quite ready yet


You will live longer than me then.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> One day you will say "it was so nice to see all those lovely holiday makers on our roads"...... I can then die happy .
> So, don't say it too soon as I'm not quite ready yet



For our first holiday together Mrs Tenkaykev and I went for a week staying at a B+B in a small village near Tintagel. On our first evening we wandered down to the local pub where the chap behind the bar told us that he wouldn’t serve us. I said something along the lines of “ oh, ok, we’ll go somewhere else” as we were heading for the door the barman asked where we were staying, when I told him we were staying in the B+B up the road he became really apologetic. He’d thought we were one of the people who’d bought a holiday home in the village. He explained that they usually turned up on Friday afternoons, unloaded all their groceries from their cars and spent nothing in the local shops.


----------



## 12boy (26 Feb 2021)

Another day with winds 25 + mph. I will shine on a bike ride although a walk will had. There are a few chores to be done and perhaps a little bike tinkering. Small chance of snow and subfreezing temps tomorrow, but the wind will decrease so perhaps a ride will happen.
Hasta luego, compadres


----------



## postman (26 Feb 2021)

What a great day,diy done on a 50 year old ladder,part of the garden dug over,oh boy do i ache,son Dan has his Masters with a Distinction,we are awaiting a curry delivery,celebrating a first full time job wage,two pints tonight and have already eaten the sticky bun,tomorrow the turbo is coming out to be used all is well with me.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> What a great day,diy done on a 50 year old ladder,part of the garden dug over,oh boy do i ache,son Dan has his Masters with a Distinction,we are awaiting a curry delivery,celebrating a first full time job wage,two pints tonight and have already eaten the sticky bun,tomorrow the turbo is coming out to be used all is well with me.


Fantastic. Have a great evening.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2021)

So a bit earlier I posted on the club FB page I'd taken my Kinesis gravel bike on the canal towpath for the first time. I commented how impressed I was with the handling and grip and traction I got from the wheels/tyres in deep mud.

The next post was from a friend of mine who was posting at the same time. He said:

"I have learnt today gravel bike wheels don't handle mud very well and canals are very cold in February!"


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2021)

Probably not the place for this I have just been watching the daily COVID-19 update not something I usually watch unless Prof VanTam is participating His comments are to me him telling it like it is No waffle.He said his in box has been overwhelmed with people asking the question now that they have had the jab can they do what they want His answer was no the rules still apply.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> You will live longer than me then.


Haven't you lived longer than him already?


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not all of them


You got lucky?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Probably not the place for this I have just been watching the daily COVID-19 update not something I usually watch unless Prof VanTam is participating His comments are to me him telling it like it is No waffle.He said his in box has been overwhelmed with people asking the question now that they have had the jab can they do what they want His answer was no the rules still apply.


I've been very impressed by both JVT and Chris Witty throughout. These are people I trust and believe.

Loved JVT's comment tonight. "It's like being 3-0 up in a football match. Relax and you lose 4-3." Clear, precise, understandable and gets the message across.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Haven't you lived longer than him already?


Yes I have but since I have grown to hate the tourist industry he will barring accidents be here long after I am gone.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> What a great day,diy done on a 50 year old ladder,part of the garden dug over,oh boy do i ache,son Dan has his Masters with a Distinction,we are awaiting a curry delivery,celebrating a first full time job wage,two pints tonight and have already eaten the sticky bun,tomorrow the turbo is coming out to be used all is well with me.


If it is a wooden ladder I hope you have checked it properly. I used to get ladders condemned by the insurance inspector on a regular basis. I thought they looked ok but he was very meticulous and we got on well as I junked them on his advice. He let me off on other minor points as I always cooperated on the major things.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Feb 2021)

@gavroche , have you had time to play with, sorry, evaluate, your ieGeek ZS-GX5 yet?

I have mine set up, quite impressed so far, it all connected to my wifi easily, no problems.

Only problem I have had is cars entering the street triggering an "alarm". I have been experimenting with turning down the sensitivity on the motion detection. It was originally set at 8, I have been reducing it, insteps of 1, now have it at 5, and, that seems to have stopped cars driving past end of our drive triggering an alert. Just need to see if it is sensitive enough to pick up a person walking down the drive.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Feb 2021)

When I was out today at the highest point of my run I saw hidden in a dip behind some small conifers a flash of yellow and realised when I stopped to look closer that it was broom in flower.
This set me thinking of the song The Yellow's on the Broom which I have just been listening to. Nearly had me in tears as my wandering days are over I think. After the long lay off and then another flood of tourists filling the sites I cannot realistically do what I used to and just set off with no real plan. Everything now has to be booked a year in advance seems to be the expectation and wild camping spots are getting scarce without going off into the wilderness. Even a trip to Barra which would have been easy is now full of restrictions and single B&B for example is impossible. Nobody wants singles.
It is not nice getting old.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2021)

I have driven about 100 miles today. Newtown for my jab and back
Pick my grandson up and take him to Mach to pick something up then take him back home equals 100 miles in total. GRANNIES taxis in business again.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2021)

There's a big moon outside


----------



## gavroche (26 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> @gavroche , have you had time to play with, sorry, evaluate, your ieGeek ZS-GX5 yet?
> 
> I have mine set up, quite impressed so far, it all connected to my wifi easily, no problems.
> 
> Only problem I have had is cars entering the street triggering an "alarm". I have been experimenting with turning down the sensitivity on the motion detection. It was originally set at 8, I have been reducing it, insteps of 1, now have it at 5, and, that seems to have stopped cars driving past end of our drive triggering an alert. Just need to see if it is sensitive enough to pick up a person walking down the drive.


Unlucky with mine I think as I can't set it up even my Wifi set at 2.4 so it is going back.May be I am doing something wrong but after having many goes, I give up.


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've been very impressed by both JVT and Chris Witty throughout. These are people I trust and believe.
> 
> Loved JVT's comment tonight. "It's like being 3-0 up in a football match. Relax and you lose 4-3." Clear, precise, understandable and gets the message across.





Yes He seems very adept at getting his message across👍👍


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Feb 2021)

went out for a ride this afternoon - kinda couldn't be bothered but though I should after spending the morning cleaning the bike and oiling the chain

Anyway - went to the Widnes==> Runcorn bridge to find loads of people taking photos - a nice bloke said it was due to open today at 4 o'clock 

Anyway - wandered along the canal then decided to go back - got back to the bridge to find about 20-30 people hanging around the barriers

on checking I found that it was due to open in 10 minutes but they had a problem with the tolling system so it would be delayed 

so I decided to hang around

they finally opened it at about 3:15 - the bloke who seemed to be in charge said they were just sorting out a queue of cars before they were allowed on but as far as he was concerned the bridge was open so we could go over first!

For reference the newly sorted 'Old' bridge is now one traffic lane in each direction - and a nice wide separate cycle lane on the Eastern side - really nicely done!

It is a bit a case of 'find where the cycle lane goes by using The Force" when you get to the end of the actual bridge - I may mention it to a local counsellor - but it is a good effort


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2021)

I am absolutely bored to tears..........


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am absolutely bored to tears..........


Wotsthadoin


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wotsthadoin


Watching "Unforgotten." Thing is I can't be arsed to do something else!


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Watching "Unforgotten." Thing is I can't be arsed to do something else!


A few ideas...
https://www.thecut.com/article/things-to-do-when-bored.html


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am absolutely bored to tears..........



I've had a busy day, now in bed with a.  and my tablet .


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am absolutely bored to tears..........


If you've a cucumber to hand, nip round to one of your neighours houses, shove it into the letterbox, whilst shouting "The Martians have landed!".


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> A few ideas...
> https://www.thecut.com/article/things-to-do-when-bored.html



I will look in the morning because....



dave r said:


> I've had a busy day, now in bed with a.  and my tablet .



I am about to take my tablets and go to bed......


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2021)

The moon is behind my tree......tallest one in the middle. I rather like this.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I will look in the morning because....
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to take my tablets and go to bed......


Sithi

See you around 0200 hrs.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am absolutely bored to tears..........


Come and look at our new bridge

OK Old bridge
OK - you need to pay to drive over it - but hey - cycling over is free
OK - not THAT interesting - but I have a very low bar to exciting after a year of lockdowns and shielding

and anyway - they painted it - it took 3 years it MUST be good!!!!!



or bake scones

up to you


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2021)

Here's to a decent day for one today.


----------



## rustybolts (27 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've got a comb attachment which lets me do a tapered cut behind the ears, which is the trickiest bit. Then I choose a comb which gives the length of the top of the tapered cut and do my entire head at that length. I replace with a shorter comb then and cut a bit more off the back. I can feel with my fingers if any patches of hair are still too long so I keep going back over them until the longer strands have gone.


Have you counted your ears recently ?


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Have you counted your ears recently ?


He should have three.


----------



## rustybolts (27 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> There's a big moon outside
> View attachment 575925


Is that a photo of your butt cheeks ?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Have you counted your ears recently ?


Speak up - I can't 'ear you!


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2021)

morning, someone has pinched me cup of tea, Oh there it is


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2021)

Morning. Another nice day ahead. My barometer is well up and it is quite accurate. Had it for years.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Feb 2021)

Guten Morgen,
I ache, painting fence panels and trimming one of Mrs Tenkaykev’s bushes for most of the day yesterday, that was followed by a trip up the road to the M+S foodhall to get something for tea. Mrs Tenkaykev spent most of the day on the sofa as she’s feeling rough post COVID-19 jab. 
more fence panel painting awaits today.
Take care folks 😎☀️


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Another nice day ahead. My barometer is well up and it is quite accurate. Had it for years.
> 
> View attachment 575990


We have an old one......it hangs in the hall. It did belong to my grand parents so must be at least 70 years old. Still seems to work though.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Guten Morgen,
> I ache, painting fence panels and trimming one of Mrs Tenkaykev’s bushes for most of the day yesterday, that was followed by a trip up the road to the M+S foodhall to get something for tea. Mrs Tenkaykev spent most of the day on the sofa as she’s feeling rough post COVID-19 jab.
> more fence panel painting awaits today.
> Take care folks 😎☀


 Blimey Kev....how many bushes does she have ???
You could just be the luckiest guy on here


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2021)

Morning all 
Been up since 05.50.
Had my coffee while listening to our Tony on SoTS.
Another cold, clear night. Another beautiful moon.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2021)

I have risen!

Today is my Birthday, 52 years awesome. On the downside yesterdays covid jab bas done me in overnight. Knees and elbows ache and the arm that took the injection feels as if its done a tour of Afghanistan all on its own.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Today is my Birthday, 52 years awesome. On the downside yesterdays covid jab bas done me in overnight. Knees and elbows ache and the arm that took the injection feels as if its done a tour of Afghanistan all on its own.


Happy(ish) birthday Drago.
Seems to be such a variety of reactions doesn't there.
I had no reaction apart from a sore arm for 24 hours.


----------



## Paulus (27 Feb 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
Tony B on the radio, and I'm drinking a mug of tea. The sun is shining and the weather is set to be nice all day.

The highlight of the day will be a bimble to the local shops for some goodies 

Another day in paradise


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Got some trellises to install on top of a fence today.
The excitement is never ending.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Today is my Birthday, 52 years awesome. On the downside yesterdays covid jab bas done me in overnight. Knees and elbows ache and the arm that took the injection feels as if its done a tour of Afghanistan all on its own.



Happy Birthday.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2021)

Happy Birthday @Drago. 
Morning folks. A cold start here at 1 deg and misty but we should have a nice day I think.

After my Covid19 jab yesterday apart from a slight sore arm I havnt had any side effects unlike Mr WD, my son and 2 grandsons. I come from hardy Irish stock.

Stay safe folks abdjave a good day and drink plenty of


----------



## PaulSB (27 Feb 2021)

🎉🥂 Happy Birthday @Drago 🥂🎉

Has Mrs Drago given you some new Y-fronts?.............he asks hoping humanity can breathe again 🤞

I had a bit of a reaction to the jab, felt rubbish and a bit like the start of flu. Plenty of water, two paracetamol and sitting quietly did the job.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Feb 2021)

Good morning people. My world is a happier place today than last night's boredom. This is a good thing. 

There has been frost, it's a beautiful sunny morning and birds are singing. At 10.00 I'm meeting a neighbour to help fell a small tree in his garden which overhangs my allotment. Another good thing.

Later I'm going to a garden centre to buy compost and seed. It is time to sow my seeds. Three good things for today.

How are the the Mrs Daves? @dave r @Dave7 and how is the wrist @Mo1959


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Today is my Birthday, 52 years awesome. On the downside yesterdays covid jab bas done me in overnight. Knees and elbows ache and the arm that took the injection feels as if its done a tour of Afghanistan all on its own.


Happy birthday

52! not much more than a teenager!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> how is the wrist @Mo1959


Progressing slowly. Not quite up to gripping handlebars yet I don’t think.

Nice walk done and porridge finished. Big mug of Barleycup now. I should really drink more of that and less coffee if I can but I do enjoy my coffee.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2021)

Drago is only 4 years older than my son and no, I am not old enough to be his mother. If I was I would have disowned him


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2021)

Oops, yes forgot to add a Happy Burpday to Drago on my last post. 🎂


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning people. My world is a happier place today than last night's boredom. This is a good thing.
> 
> There has been frost, it's a beautiful sunny morning and birds are singing. At 10.00 I'm meeting a neighbour to help fell a small tree in his garden which overhangs my allotment. Another good thing.
> 
> ...



Making progress, slowly, we appear to have the physio sorted now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey Kev....how many bushes does she have ???
> You could just be the luckiest guy on here


Haha - yes indeed😂 unfortunately her bush has gotten quite out of hand recently and did need quite a radical trim. I’ve heard that trimming them right back seems to be quite fashionable.
Do I get my Finbar Saunders badge ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Progressing slowly. Not quite up to gripping handlebars yet I don’t think.
> 
> Nice walk done and porridge finished. Big mug of Barleycup now. I should really drink more of that and less coffee if I can but I do enjoy my coffee.


Good to hear you are on the mend Mo 👍


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Today is my Birthday, 52 years awesome. On the downside yesterdays covid jab bas done me in overnight. Knees and elbows ache and the arm that took the injection feels as if its done a tour of Afghanistan all on its own.


Happy Birthday - did you get some new undies


----------



## oldwheels (27 Feb 2021)

Mild misty morning with no wind. Looks like sun may come out soon.
Need to get some garden tidying done and household chores so just around the house today.
A long lens shot from my window of the full moon.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Haha - yes indeed😂 unfortunately her bush has gotten quite out of hand recently and did need quite a radical trim. I’ve heard that trimming them right back seems to be quite fashionable.
> Do I get my Finbar Saunders badge ?



I have six bushes that need cutting back, three of them because they have got out of hand, but not till the clocks go back.


----------



## gavroche (27 Feb 2021)

Happy birthday @Drago , the baby on this thread. You are far too young to be retired. Have a great day mate.🎂🎂


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Feb 2021)

Happy Birthday @Drago 

disaster today - after riding yesterday I forgot to put the ebike battery on charge - so it will take a few hours to charge

sooo - I could take my wife's folding ebike out for a run - or wait until mine is sorted

decisions decisions decisions


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Today is my Birthday, 52 years awesome. On the downside yesterdays covid jab bas done me in overnight. Knees and elbows ache and the arm that took the injection feels as if its done a tour of Afghanistan all on its own.


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2021)

Happy birthday @Drago.
Clean underwear today?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning people. My world is a happier place today than last night's boredom. This is a good thing.
> 
> There has been frost, it's a beautiful sunny morning and birds are singing. At 10.00 I'm meeting a neighbour to help fell a small tree in his garden which overhangs my allotment. Another good thing.
> 
> ...


Hia Paul......thanks for asking, it really is appreciated.
MrsDs fatigue is slightly improved. She got up stairs last night without being on 'all fours'. She is still asleep.... thats 13 hours.
On a positive note she is really trying to eat and yesterday managed fruit n yogurt breckie and most of a crisp butty later.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Happy birthday @Drago.
> Clean underwear today?


Don't be silly.
More likely for you to have a grockle free beach


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2021)

@Dave7, try plain chicken. Easy on the system, and easily made smaller.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Mild misty morning with no wind. Looks like sun may come out soon.
> Need to get some garden tidying done and household chores so just around the house today.
> A long lens shot from my window of the full moon.
> View attachment 576004


He has a wig on.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, try plain chicken. Easy on the system, and easily made smaller.


Would it not be better cooked ??

Seriously though......thank you.
We are trying to find things that don't make her gag.
I have a chicken breast in the freezer so will try it in a couple of days


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Would it not be better cooked ??
> 
> Seriously though......thank you.
> We are trying to find things that don't make her gag.
> I have a chicken breast in the freezer so will try it in a couple of days


You can try it uncooked, if you like, she can have some.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Feb 2021)

Tree down very quickly and cleanly. Excellent. Time for 

Mrs P has "advised" visiting a garden centre on a Saturday is not a good idea. I was little downhearted at first. Then Mrs P mentioned she was helping to prepare the club tennis courts for March 29th. This means I can quietly clean my car without interference.

I now have a large Phormium to divide and then turn the compost heap.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2021)

I'm told it was shot in one take without rehearsal.


----------



## rustybolts (27 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Today is my Birthday, 52 years awesome. On the downside yesterdays covid jab bas done me in overnight. Knees and elbows ache and the arm that took the injection feels as if its done a tour of Afghanistan all on its own.


Sure you're only a baby still ! Happy Birthday anyway youngster 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Feb 2021)

Oh deary deary me. Back on the topic of trimming bushes. I’m painting fence panels and after a bit of a bush trim I used a bit of rope to pull the body of the bush away from the fence panel so I can get in with a brush.
I was listening to an audio book and suddenly realised I was listening in mono as one of my wireless earbuds had just fallen out. I had a rummage around in the bush but no sign so far. I’ve paused for coffee before heading back out.


----------



## rustybolts (27 Feb 2021)

Drago's Mrs insisted he give his Y Fronts the annual wash on his birthday . Apparently the washing machine expired in a cloud of smoke and steam faced with this challenge


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2021)

I'm having surprise pie for lunch it could be chicken and mushroom or mince beef and onion.......
on second thoughts it could be apple......pickles or custard ?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm having surprise pie for lunch it could be chicken and mushroom or mince beef and onion.......
> on second thoughts it could be apple......pickles or custard ?


Yum yum apple pie with custard


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yum yum apple pie with custard


it could be worse chicken with custard


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Feb 2021)

apple pie with pickle???


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2021)

Chicken


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2021)

Just spent a lovely couple of hours sitting out in the garden having lunch and a couple of beers.
It's almost like summer out there.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I have six bushes that need cutting back, three of them because they have got out of hand, but not till the clocks go back.


Just out of interest. When do the clocks change this year?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just spent a lovely couple of hours sitting out in the garden having lunch and a couple of beers.
> It's almost like summer out there.


Quite cool here. Lovely and sunny but cool.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Quite cool here. Lovely and sunny but cool.


 here too


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Feb 2021)

Found my missing earbud. Although it’s bright sunshine ☀️ I took a torch out and played it over the ground very slowly. The focused beam helps to concentrate your vision on a small area. It was lying in plain sight, I just couldn’t see it.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Just out of interest. When do the clocks change this year?


At 01:00, Sunday, 28th March.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> At 01:00, Sunday, 28th March.


Thanks. Saves me looking it up or missing the event. Missing it could have consequences like missing ferries.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Found my missing earbud. Although it’s bright sunshine ☀ I took a torch out and played it over the ground very slowly. The focused beam helps to concentrate your vision on a small area. It was lying in plain sight, I just couldn’t see it.


It is often easier to see things like that after dark. Night dives revealed all sorts of things not seen during daytime.


----------



## 12boy (27 Feb 2021)

Happy birthday, young Drago.
Yesterday I planned a walk but biked to the mail drop 3/4 mile away, said to myself " f#*! it" and rode for an hour or so. My phone got cold and didn't register mileage after a bit but I reckon 12 miles. Windy and below freezing but still fun. It is supposed to snow today and be windy but perhaps there will be another ride. Definitely a little yoga.
Our time change is March 14th.
My grandad used to say that how easily a person got bored was a measure of their intelligence but I was never sure if getting bored easily meant you were stupid or smart.
Be safe and well and enjoy what you can.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Found my missing earbud. Although it’s bright sunshine ☀ I took a torch out and played it over the ground very slowly. The focused beam helps to concentrate your vision on a small area. It was lying in plain sight, I just couldn’t see it.


I had a similar thing in my kitchen the other evening. I had dropped a small nail that I use for hanging a clock on the wall. I could have found another nail to do the job but knowing my luck I would eventually stand on the missing nail and stab the sole of my foot.

What worked for me was holding the torch very close to the floor with the beam horizontal so the nail cast a big shadow.


----------



## Paulus (27 Feb 2021)

Well, I finished the 1000 piece jigsaw, only there was only 998 pieces. Isn't that annoying. I don't know where they went to.
I shall wait until the end of next week before starting the next one.


----------



## gavroche (27 Feb 2021)

Just a note to myself: do not , I repeat, DO NOT watch the weather forecast next Monday as they are going to come up with the same old lie as they do every year, announcing that it is the first day of spring...... and I will be annoyed again.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2021)

I've been walking and now tired, is it time to go to 

 yet


----------



## graham56 (27 Feb 2021)

I’ve been retired 6 years now, age 65, and loving it. Still keep myself busy, installed 4 new rads at my sons house today. They were different size from originals so this meant floors up and alter pipework to fit.
Back home now enjoying a beer as I’m on my chinstraps.😴
Still not bad for an old fart.😁


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2021)

It's a full moon tonight


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been walking and now tired, is it time to go to
> View attachment 576085
> yet


No!


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's a full moon tonight
> 
> View attachment 576093


Will you be howling at it?
If so watch out for werewolves and vampires!


----------



## Paulus (27 Feb 2021)

graham56 said:


> I’ve been retired 6 years now, age 65, and loving it. Still keep myself busy, installed 4 new rads at my sons house today. They were different size from originals so this meant floors up and alter pipework to fit.
> Back home now enjoying a beer as I’m on my chinstraps.😴
> Still not bad for an old fart.😁
> View attachment 576088


I am not normally a lager drinker, but the Estrella Galicia is a good drink


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> I am not normally a lager drinker, but the Estrella Galicia is a good drink


I used to enjoy a glass of fizzy pop when I were a lad.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> I used to enjoy a glass of fizzy pop when I were a lad.


Alcohol-laden fizzy pop - so did I... It was the subsequent 5-12 that did the damage!


----------



## 12boy (28 Feb 2021)

Making a wild guesstimate, I have been riding a bike here in Casper for 25 years, on the same 20 miles of bkepaths and another 20 miles of bike routes or streets, averaging 60 miles a week. Comes to 78, 000 miles or around the world three times. It is no wonder I have trouble remembering where I rode today, or pretty much any day, cause riding around here is like wandering around in my own house. Familiarity in my case may not breed contempt, but surely obliviousness. Or maybe senility.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Making a wild guesstimate, I have been riding a bike here in Casper for 25 years, on the same 20 miles of bkepaths and another 20 miles of bike routes or streets, averaging 60 miles a week. Comes to 78, 000 miles or around the world three times. It is no wonder I have trouble remembering where I rode today, or pretty much any day, cause riding around here is like wandering around in my own house. Familiarity in my case may not breed contempt, but surely obliviousness. Or maybe senility.


No "Temporary Dislocation" or "Geographical Embarrassment" for you then. Locally of course.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Feb 2021)

morning it's very  here


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2021)

Morning. Tried a weighted blanket on the bed but as you can see, it didn’t help my sleep! Oh well, it’s cool and dry. Perfect for a walk soon.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2021)

Good morning everyone - well all two of you. There's a hard frost down, brilliantly bright moon and clear sky.

This morning I'm out for three hours on the bike. I have other stuff to do but this ride is about supporting a friend who just isn't coping with life at present.

The afternoon will be on the allotment. I didn't wash the car yesterday but instead had a very productive time on the allotment. I'm hoping this is the start of the motivation to do things. Get my life busy again. I've really done feck all through winter.

Shed needs clearing out, new shelving and reorganising. Prune the woody herbs which have dieback from frost. Clear up the last of the winter debris.

Also organised next week around cycling (this is the norm for me):

Monday rest day - housework and allotment
Tuesday rest day - start garage clear out and/or clean car
Wednesday - riding
Thursday - rest day
Friday - riding

This is more like it.......and all from a very warm afternoon yesterday. 

Had a brew so time for a doze.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Making a wild guesstimate, I have been riding a bike here in Casper for 25 years, on the same 20 miles of bkepaths and another 20 miles of bike routes or streets, averaging 60 miles a week. Comes to 78, 000 miles or around the world three times. It is no wonder I have trouble remembering where I rode today, or pretty much any day, cause riding around here is like wandering around in my own house. Familiarity in my case may not breed contempt, but surely obliviousness. Or maybe senility.



Came back to cycling in 1979 as a commuter, did my first ride with a local club in 1985, I've been riding the local lanes regularly since then.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> I used to enjoy a glass of fizzy pop when I were a lad.


Yup...... remember green cream soda. That were tasty and refreshing, especially with a sherbet lemon


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Tried a weighted blanket on the bed but as you can see, it didn’t help my sleep! Oh well, it’s cool and dry. Perfect for a walk soon.


What you need is a good man to keep you cosy .... only my opinion of course


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2021)

Morning all 

Looks like it's going to be a nice day again. 
It's amazing how much better you feel, when you can sit out in the garden during the day.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

As Chorley Paul said.......a cold, a clear night with another beautiful big moon. If possible better/brighter than the previous night.
I got up for a pee at 0500 and was going to stay up but the warm bed called me back.......so went back. Woke again at 0700.

Another rest day for me as I did all the important jobs Thursday/Friday. Hopefully I will get a walk in before lunch.
Plenty of sport on tv.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Looks like it's going to be a nice day again.
> It's amazing how much better you feel, when you can sit out in the garden during the day.


Still a bit cool for that oop north but you are right, it is one of life's pleasures in spring


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What you need is a good man to keep you cosy .... only my opinion of course




Or a very bad man.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2021)

Brrrrrrrr. -1 here. Nothing to report yet. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Or a very bad man.


Lol......I'll stick with Molly I think! 🐱


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol......I'll stick with Molly I think! 🐱



Good idea. Less hassle.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Or a very bad man.


That would do it


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2021)

I have risen!

Weird dream last night. Met up with the retirement dodgers and stole Dave 7's bike, then rode to the seaside with Welshie and went kayaking on Dave's bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Weird dream last night. Met up with the retirement dodgers and stole Dave 7's bike, then rode to the seaside with Welshie and went kayaking on Dave's bike.




Weirdo


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Weird dream last night. Met up with the retirement dodgers and stole Dave 7's bike, then rode to the seaside with Welshie and went kayaking on Dave's bike.


Have you got any left we can all share?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good idea. Less hassle.


At least we don't need our belly scratching 8 hours a day.
Don't think I have needed de-fleaing 
And we don't need a litter tray emptying.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Weird dream last night. Met up with the retirement dodgers and stole Dave 7's bike, then rode to the seaside with Welshie and went kayaking on Dave's bike.


A short mast, and Welshies bloomers as a sail and you’d be halfway to Cork by now.


----------



## Sterlo (28 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> At least we don't need our belly scratching 8 hours a day.
> Don't think I have needed de-fleaing
> And we don't need a litter tray emptying.


Speak for yourself


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> At least we don't need our belly scratching 8 hours a day.
> Don't think I have needed de-fleaing
> And we don't need a litter tray emptying.


No, but you need your ego rubbed 8 hours a day, clean y fronts and the toilet floor cleaned when you miss! I think Molly might be more intelligent too. 🐱


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Weird dream last night. Met up with the retirement dodgers and stole Dave 7's bike, then rode to the seaside with Welshie and went kayaking on Dave's bike.


Strange.......I was thinking about you at 0700 this morning.
On the radio someone phoned in to say he still had a pair of 1970s Doctor Who underpants.
I thought even Drago would not be able to beat that


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> No, but you need your ego rubbed 8 hours a day, clean y fronts and the toilet floor cleaned when you miss! I think Molly might be more intelligent too. 🐱


Well you might have a point but
but
but
Let me think about that.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2021)

It's beautiful  


Mo1959 said:


> No, but you need your ego rubbed 8 hours a day, clean y fronts and the toilet floor cleaned when you miss! I think Molly might be more intelligent too. 🐱


----------



## oldwheels (28 Feb 2021)

Another nice day forecast tho' a bit overcast. 
Not going to try any trike runs today as the roads will be busy with those doing Sunday Runs in their cars just to have a look around.
Did nothing outside yesterday so really must try to catch up on gardening and gradually clearing out what is left in the polytunnel wreckage. General wheelie bin is this week so any spare space can get filled to save me a car run to the dump.


----------



## Paulus (28 Feb 2021)

Good morning all, 
It cool and misty this morning, a complete change from the last couple of days. Even the cats have come back early as it's a bit cold under paw.
All the usual things to do, like dog walking and domestics. 
Then there is bike racing, Kerme- Brussels-Kerme, and football on the telly box this afternoon 

Mine and MrsP's jabs are coming closer, within the next couple of weeks the predictor website says.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## pawl (28 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> At least we don't need our belly scratching 8 hours a day.
> Don't think I have needed de-fleaing
> And we don't need a litter tray emptying.




Speak for yourself


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2021)

Well I didn't have any after effects to my jab on Friday. My arm is a bit ouchy but apart from that Nada.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What you need is a good man to keep you cosy .... only my opinion of course


Counts you out then!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2021)

My team St Johnstone are in the Scottish Cup Final at 2pm. Sadly it’s only on Sky Sports so will just need to listen.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2021)

Very nice at Woolacombe this morning. 
Lot of London accents noticeable.


----------



## rustybolts (28 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Weird dream last night. Met up with the retirement dodgers and stole Dave 7's bike, then rode to the seaside with Welshie and went kayaking on Dave's bike.





Tenkaykev said:


> A short mast, and Welshies bloomers as a sail and you’d be halfway to Cork by now.


He was probably dreaming about removing Welshies bloomers anyway , and in accordance with his nautical there he probably woke up "half mast".


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> No, but you need your ego rubbed 8 hours a day, clean y fronts and the toilet floor cleaned when you miss! I think Molly might be more intelligent too. 🐱



Yes, but... we do have our good points, like.....

Erm.... I will get back to you on that one


----------



## Paulus (28 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My team St Johnstone are in the Scottish Cup Final at 2pm. Sadly it’s only on Sky Sports so will just need to listen.


I like listening to games on the radio.
When we were kids, apart from the odd European game midweek and match of the day, radio was what we had.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Very nice at Woolacombe this morning.
> Lot of London accents noticeable.


 
If I won the lottery you could have a person with a North Baddesley accent too with those views


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Counts you out then!


Absolutely.
I would not wish me on any woman.
Apart from MrsD of course.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> If I won the lottery you could have a person with a North Baddesley accent too with those views


You'd be welcome.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> You'd be welcome.


 
My niece and her husband have just bought this, it wants a lot of work
https://www.uklandandfarms.co.uk/search/detail.aspx?PropertyRef=40448_TAU200605


----------



## Paulus (28 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My niece and her husband have just bought this, it wants a lot of work
> https://www.uklandandfarms.co.uk/search/detail.aspx?PropertyRef=40448_TAU200605


That's a bit of a grand pile. 9 bedrooms? Have they got loads of kids?


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My niece and her husband have just bought this, it wants a lot of work
> https://www.uklandandfarms.co.uk/search/detail.aspx?PropertyRef=40448_TAU200605


Looks very interesting. Time to be very nice to them, with future holidays in mind


----------



## numbnuts (28 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> That's a bit of a grand pile. 9 bedrooms? Have they got loads of kids?


Just three grown up boys



BoldonLad said:


> Looks very interesting. Time to be very nice to them, with future holidays in mind


With the amout of work that wants doing it would be a working holiday, No thanks
They have just sold a place in Farnham for two million and they have their place in France up for sale they have loads of money
I'm just the poor relation


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My niece and her husband have just bought this, it wants a lot of work
> https://www.uklandandfarms.co.uk/search/detail.aspx?PropertyRef=40448_TAU200605


Nice.
Hope they can afford to pay for the refurb or they have plenty of time and energy to do it.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My niece and her husband have just bought this, it wants a lot of work
> https://www.uklandandfarms.co.uk/search/detail.aspx?PropertyRef=40448_TAU200605


Started in the 1800's and "in need of completion". Don't rush things do they.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Started in the 1800's and "in need of completion". Don't rush things do they.


 
Apparently the whole place burnt down 10 years ago and as the inside was all oak panelling, only a shell was left, the said owner started to rebuild it, but ran out of money.
If you have a look in one of the photos half the rendering is missing and three of the bedrooms are not liveable, they think it will cost another one million to finish it off, they will not be doing it themselves as Phil couldn't knock a nail in straight, I kid you not he is bloody hopeless, but as one of the directors of Deloitte you don't buy a dog and bark yourself.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Apparently the whole place burnt down 10 years ago and as the inside was all oak panelling, only a shell was left, the said owner started to rebuild it, but ran out of money.
> If you have a look in one of the photos half the rendering is missing and three of the bedrooms are not liveable, they think it will cost another one million to finish it off, they will not be doing it themselves as *Phil couldn't knock a nail in straight*, I kid you not he is bloody hopeless, but as one of the directors of Deloitte you don't buy a dog and bark yourself.


You could go and show him how.

I'd one equally skilled, hammered a nail into the wall, hit a gas pipe, continued hammering away and hit a cable. The lights went out, but he wanted to see what was causing the hissing. Matches to hand, so he used those.

He wondered what the funny smell was.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2021)

Hilarious! 

View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1786647268222362/permalink/2804159119804500/?sfnsn=scwspwa


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2021)

@Dirk
https://www.classicbikehub.uk/News/...Zd1DiU7OhwMqablw_R4_6TdlvTbQw5FbytN4KW7Ftn_Dc

Have you seen this?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2021)

My team won the Scottish League Cup


----------



## rustybolts (28 Feb 2021)

Paulus said:


> I like listening to games on the radio.
> When we were kids, apart from the odd European game midweek and match of the day, radio was what we had.


 I had the same radio experience and kind of missed it when the old black and white Cossor TV set came into the house .And your imagination comes into it asa kid.


----------



## rustybolts (28 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My team won the Scottish League Cup


Hope you're not going to get drunk and rowdy and go around the neighborhood shouting and waving a scarf


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Feb 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Hope you're not going to* get drunk and rowdy and go around the neighborhood shouting and waving a scarf*



Normal behaviour for @Mo1959 that


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

Just managed a walk..... 1.8 miles. Hard work but what a lovely spring day it is.
We are thinking of a cream tea in the garden tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just managed a walk..... 1.8 miles. Hard work but what a lovely spring day it is.
> We are thinking of a cream tea in the garden tomorrow.



We've been for a walk, put my Good lady in her wheelchair and wriggled it out the house, neither house or garden is wheelchair friendly, then spent an hour pushing her round locally, it's a lovely day for a walk, its a shame I couldn't go further but what we did was enjoyable.


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2021)

One of my lasses bought me a PitPat for my birthday - its like a Garmin watch for dogs. Fascinating to see how many miles hes covered and all his activity stats.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> One of my lasses bought me a PitPat for my birthday - its like a Garmin watch for dogs. Fascinating to see how many miles hes covered and all his activity stats.


Maybe they're wanting to keep an eye on you.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> We've been for a walk, put my Good lady in her wheelchair and wriggled it out the house, neither house or garden is wheelchair friendly, then spent an hour pushing her round locally, it's a lovely day for a walk, its a shame I couldn't go further but what we did was enjoyable.


A pleasure to be out isn't it


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A pleasure to be out isn't it



Its lovely, I'm spending too much time indoors.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2021)

I have had some windows open today. Its nice to have fresh air in the house.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Its lovely, I'm spending too much time indoors.


Me to Dave, me to.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> @Dirk
> https://www.classicbikehub.uk/News/...Zd1DiU7OhwMqablw_R4_6TdlvTbQw5FbytN4KW7Ftn_Dc
> 
> Have you seen this?


Yes.
Sad news.
I met Chris Vincent at our motorcycle club around 1995 at a 'Sidecar Night'. Had a chat and a pint with him.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Feb 2021)

Nice walk in the sunshine up a farmtrack. Frog spawn in the ditches and catkins out.
Frogs are found in what I would think are unexpected places sometimes. I my MB days I followed a track up to the summit of a hill miles from anywhere. Near the top was a small pool full of frogs frolicking.
Been no stories about the misdeeds of settlers recently. Incidentally I notice on the ferry that they all read the Daily Wail with it's tartan fringe.
Anyway on FB a local who's family stretches back several generations here advertised asking about job vacancies in retail. A settler came on and advised her that she would certainly not get a job unless she changed her avatar which hinted at allegiance to a political cause he obviously did not support. The mod who normally looks after this page was watching rugby all afternoon and was appalled to find blood and guts everywhere when he returned. The offender is now barred from the site. 
They forget or probably do not realise that they are living in a foreign country.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

Dirk said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1786647268222362/permalink/2804159119804500/?sfnsn=scwspwa



Six going on twenty six .........I feel sorry for any guy she marries.
What is her name......Mudsticks junior ??


----------



## rustybolts (28 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> One of my lasses bought me a PitPat for my birthday - its like a Garmin watch for dogs. Fascinating to see how many miles hes covered and all his activity stats.


You'll have to reward the little footsoldier for a job well done, don't forget to spoil yourself for your birthday , lockdown birthdays deserve extra treats


----------



## Dave7 (28 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have had some windows open today. Its nice to have fresh air in the house.


Must be a long time since those bloomers got fresh air.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Must be a long time since those bloomers got fresh air.




It has. They enjoyed having a good airing


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2021)

I've had a good day. A good ride in lovely spring sunshine and stop with decent takeaway coffee. Took 30 minutes to get served though so doubt we will return on a weekend. Will still go on weekdays.

My friend who isn't coping with life clearly isn't coping so I'm pleased we rode together. Fresh air and exercise is always good Not much chat though.

My shed is cleaned out, rearranged and new** shelves installed. Pleased with this.

** New = IKEA shelves repurposed for a third time. Not sure they'll survive a fourth repurposing!!


----------



## gavroche (28 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> One of my lasses bought me a PitPat for my birthday - its like a Garmin watch for dogs. Fascinating to see how many miles hes covered and all his activity stats.


Please give us an honest opinion on this Pitpat in a little while as I have read conflicting reviews on it. Your report will be important to me if I ever decide to get one for Molly. Many thanks.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2021)

Thats better!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats better!
> View attachment 576355




Much better


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Much better


 Nah. Good head of hair wasted........


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nah. Good head of hair wasted........


He could send it onto you!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nah. Good head of hair wasted........





classic33 said:


> He could send it onto you!


He lives in Chorley, not Wig-an!


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> He lives in Chorley, not Wig-an!


Close enough.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2021)

@12boy - in case you hadn't spotted it on a UK map, _Wigan _is a town not far from _Chorley_, where Paul lives!


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> @12boy - in case you hadn't spotted it on a UK map, _Wigan _is a town not far from _Chorley_, where Paul lives!


He'd probably cycle between the two without a second thought. It's only "that far" on the map, and it's warmer here as well(temperatures in double figure plus numbers).


----------



## 12boy (1 Mar 2021)

I know my ignorance might boggle your mind but my knowledge of UK geography is pathetic. The maps I see on the internet have counties and major towns only. As I have gotten sucked into this forum, I've been considering springing for something big enough to get details...maybe 3x5 feet?


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> I know my ignorance might boggle your mind but my knowledge of UK geography is pathetic. The maps I see on the internet have counties and major towns only. As I have gotten sucked into this forum, I've been considering springing for something big enough to get details...maybe 3x5 feet?


Google maps is your friend..........well Google would like you to think so. Street view shows my house and my wife's old car. The satellite view even shows my garage!!!

Home >Wigan 14 miles probably 70 minutes with traffic etc.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Ilfracombe LIDL this morning and then walking the doggie after.
I cut the lawns (again) yesterday - 3rd time this year.
Could do with popping down to the caravan to see if the black streak remover I bought actually works.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2021)

Happy St.David's day @welsh dragon .


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2021)

Good morning everyone. Another hard frost, clear skies and a beautiful morning ahead. Today I'm on ironing, housework and more allotment work. Feeling motivated to get this done! 

More  first. I'm sure I will think of exciting things to tell you as the day progresses!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Ilfracombe LIDL this morning and then walking the doggie after.
> *I cut the lawns (again) yesterday - 3rd time this year.*
> Could do with popping down to the caravan to see if the black streak remover I bought actually works.



Crikey. I only got to thinking about servicing ours yesterday. Note "thinking"


----------



## Paulus (1 Mar 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
An early dog walk which will include picking up the rubbish across the local fields, it's started already with the good weather over the weekend. 🤬
Then a bimble on one of the bikes, and a stop at the greengrocers on the way back for a few essentials 

I dug out part of the compost heap yesterday and spread it on my runner bean patch and it looks good stuff, very well rotted and crumbly. 

Second mug of tea being consumed and gearing up for the day 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2021)

hello hello hello, what's going on then ?
Another beautiful if cold day here. If possible the moon was even brighter than yesterday at 0500.
A better day for me yesterday as I ate breckie, enjoyed a walk with a chockie bar to chomp on..... then a meal of braized steak, chips with bread n butter. (MrsDs sister kindly did the steak for us..... ..very tender and tasty.
Only down side and this is VERY SERIOUS
........This virus is known to alter/even destroy peoples taste buds. I have been fortunate compared to many BUT one thing I used to really enjoy was a few beers while watching the footy........I just cannot enjoy beer now . I have tried several times, have a few slurps and that's it.
Really not complaining.....lots of people far worse off.
Have a good, safe day folk


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Mar 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees, happy St David’s day. Back to fence panel painting today. I really need to shed a few stone / Kg as I’m feeling so unfit. Diet starts today!
Have a peaceful day


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Happy St.David's day @welsh dragon .


They were just playing Bread of Heaven, for St David's day.
I cannot hear that without being back on the kop singing MAN UTD, MAN UTD, YOUR'E NOT FIT TO WIPE MY A***.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Crikey. I only got to thinking about servicing ours yesterday. Note "thinking"


And me. I really really really meant to put it in for a service over winter.
It never got done


----------



## GM (1 Mar 2021)

Morning all... Up early got an electrician coming shortly to do some work, and hey presto! lights in the man cave. We had to clear out stuff from under the stairs yesterday evening where the consumer unit is, big mistake! there were crates of our old photos from when the kids were young and when I had hair  spent the evening going through them 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2021)

Meant to post these earlier. This mornings early moon.












Not sure what's happened there. Its duplicated the photos and won't let me delete them.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2021)

Good morning. Happy St David's day.

A tad cold here, but I think we are in for another nice day here.

Stay safe folks. 

PS @Drago love the new avatar.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2021)

A cold misty morning this morning, I got sommoned from my bed just after seven this morning, my Good lady phoning from downstairs, I need help getting on the commode, breakfast now eaten, the fitted cover wrestled back on the settee, now waiting for the carer to come.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Happy St David's day.
> 
> A tad cold here, but I think we are in f9r abothee nice day here.


I know its St Davids day but do you have to type in Welsh?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I know its St Davids day but do you have to type in Welsh?




Cheek


----------



## rustybolts (1 Mar 2021)

@Dave7
"
.......This virus is known to alter/even destroy peoples taste buds. I have been fortunate compared to many BUT one thing I used to really enjoy was a few beers while watching the footy........I just cannot enjoy beer now . I have tried several times, have a few slurps and that's it.
Really not complaining.....lots of people far worse off. "

Dave my missus got covid at beginning of January ( I had no symptoms ,she must have passed it to me but I didnt feel any different and I was not tested as Ireland had too many cases to test then ) Anyway she can only smell vinegar and mustard and identify them with a blindfold on , nothing else.She can't taste any food . There are a few support websites ( on Facebook etc) and some taste therapy to try and bring smell/taste back. One associated with Facebook is" Tasteless Cuisine" There are many more if you search a bit . Some people get smell/ taste back after a few months but the longer you have lost it the more pessimistic the outcome I hear. Hope yours returns fully


----------



## pawl (1 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> An early dog walk which will include picking up the rubbish across the local fields, it's started already with the good weather over the weekend. 🤬
> Then a bimble on one of the bikes, and a stop at the greengrocers on the way back for a few essentials
> 
> ...





Your compost heap sounds like how I am feeling this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I really need to shed a few stone / Kg as I’m feeling so unfit. Diet starts today!


Me too! Between the weather up here and the enforced lack of exercise with the wrist I am needing to take things more seriously. I had a couple of scarily high blood pressure readings yesterday and first thing when I got up and was about to phone the doc but checked again and it was back down so I will just monitor in the meantime. I will be shopping later so must make more effort to get some fruit and veg as I have hardly touched any lately.


----------



## pawl (1 Mar 2021)

Pinch punch first day of the month .No backs


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2021)

rustybolts said:


> @Dave7
> "
> .......This virus is known to alter/even destroy peoples taste buds. I have been fortunate compared to many BUT one thing I used to really enjoy was a few beers while watching the footy........I just cannot enjoy beer now . I have tried several times, have a few slurps and that's it.
> Really not complaining.....lots of people far worse off. "
> ...


Sorry to know your wife kopped it.
After 12 months I believe I am improving. Still heavy aching legs and walking like a drunk but thats better than many.
MrsD is now struggling far more than me. Severe pain in nerve endings in her feet means she can hardly hobble. She has gone from a healthy woman with a good figure to, sad to say, skin and bone.
Onwards and upwards eh!


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2021)




----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Mar 2021)

Oof! 
Just been for a short run following one of my Garmin watches built in training plans. A nine minute “ evaluation run” that knackered me out. A coffee and a bit of a rest before I venture out panel painting again ☀️☀️


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2021)

My arm was a bit ouchy Saturday and Sunday from the Covid19 jab. Today it feels a lot better.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2021)

The wrist was pretty achy but I managed a little bimble  Lovely day and actually quite warm once you get moving......or maybe it's just because I was sweating with being so unfit


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The wrist was pretty achy but I managed a little bimble  Lovely day and actually quite warm once you get moving......or maybe it's just because I was sweating with being so unfit




Well done Mo


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Mar 2021)

Morning all . Brrrr its a bit chilly compared to the weekend. Just off to my mums to meet the nurse who is going to talk her though her new aids which hopefully will stop her having so many falls . Finger crossed 😀


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2021)

I've just cleaned the car, well I had to as it had "green things" growing on it, poor thing needs a bit of TLC


----------



## rustybolts (1 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just cleaned the car, well I had to as it had "green things" growing on it, poor thing needs a bit of TLC


You should be careful where you blow your nose


----------



## Amanda P (1 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Uncle Phil, York.
> 
> Two that stand out.



I realise I'm late with this, but not late in the sense of late and lamented. No, I'm still here, although much busier now so not posting so much as I used to do, and reports of (or speculation as to) my demise are, fortunately, exaggerated.


----------



## gavroche (1 Mar 2021)

I have just installed a security camera at the front of the house and pleased to report it works well. 
My stepson also asked me to help him extend his decking this weekend so my trip back to Devon will be delayed which may not please Mrs G when I ring her tonight.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The wrist was pretty achy but I managed a little bimble  Lovely day and actually quite warm once you get moving......or maybe it's just because I was sweating with being so unfit


I wore my wrist support for a good while after I was fired off , it takes up the strain a bit when you lean forward . Your dropped bars on your titanium bike put more pressure on wrists . I taped mine a bit as well , but too tight is not good. I crushed ice in a plastic bag and wrapped it around the wrist after rides as well . Flexing and rotating the wrist through its movement arcs , helps the muscles. Look up wrist strengthening exercises for a weak wrist . It took me a long time to get fully confident on the bike again. Take it handy


----------



## oldwheels (1 Mar 2021)

First time out beyond the local area for at least 6 months. A&B Council are putting a passing place after about 30 years on the main road at a place called Arle. There was an informal one there for years but they closed it off by digging a deep ditch to stop vehicles using it. Since the lack of it can be a major hassle they have after many years put in a properly tarmac one. New communities seem to have sprouted overnight and where there was one house there are now up to a dozen.
A nice run in sunshine down Loch na Keal. Strange lack of shore bird life. For example 2 herons when they used to be spaced out every 100 yards or so. Only a pair of oystercatchers and only a few diving ducks and a couple of cormorants.
Practically no traffic as it used to be pre theme park.
Couple of shots from my Akaso camera.
The Gribun cliffs and then the highest mountain on the right Ben More.
Strange no climbers cars parked at the foot of the track.


----------



## 12boy (1 Mar 2021)

Beautiful country, Oldwheels.


----------



## 12boy (1 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> He'd probably cycle between the two without a second thought. It's only "that far" on the map, and it's warmer here as well(temperatures in double figure plus numbers).
> It would be a while before I could ride on any of your roads because my level of trust of motorists, based on how and what they drive around here, coupled with the road widths, would scare the yellow poo right out of me. A gutless wonder am I. My buddy and I have ridden to the next town about 25 miles away a few times, on a secondary (2 lane) road and people whipping by at 70 mph texting or having had a few beers was offputting.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Beautiful country, Oldwheels.


It's always greener on the other side of the hill...............Well is is if you live in North Baddesley


----------



## oldwheels (1 Mar 2021)

rustybolts said:


> @Dave7
> "
> .......This virus is known to alter/even destroy peoples taste buds. I have been fortunate compared to many BUT one thing I used to really enjoy was a few beers while watching the footy........I just cannot enjoy beer now . I have tried several times, have a few slurps and that's it.
> Really not complaining.....lots of people far worse off. "
> ...


For a different reason [Parkinson's] my wife had no sense of taste but also no sense of smell which is more alarming in some ways. 
Do you find that your sense of smell has also gone awol?


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> ................
> Couple of shots from my Akaso camera.
> .............



Hello, fellow AKASO user! I have two EK7000 AKASO Cameras, one facing forward, one back. For the price, I am quite pleased with them.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Hello, fellow AKASO user! I have two EK7000 AKASO Cameras, one facing forward, one back. For the price, I am quite pleased with them.


I have the Brave 4 facing forward obviously but nothing to the rear so far tho' may get one before the touroid season as the local traffic here does not hassle me and on mainland if I ever get there I am on cycle paths mostly The quality seems pretty good for the price. Pity about the flare from the sun in the second pic but adds atmosphere.


----------



## pawl (1 Mar 2021)

Had a short ride this morning my god it was cold.

Checked on Strava when I got back Weather recorded as 37F. Feels like 33F They got that one right.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> For a different reason [Parkinson's] my wife had no sense of taste but also no sense of smell which is more alarming in some ways.
> Do you find that your sense of smell has also gone awol?


No. Sense of smell seems fine.
As I say, lots of people report the virus as causing them to lose taste.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No. Sense of smell seems fine.
> As I say, lots of people report the virus as causing them to lose taste.


Doggie's sitting next to me and seeping.
Wish my sense of smell had gone!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Doggie's sitting next to me and seeping.
> Wish my sense of smell had gone!




I am so glad I don't have a pet.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2021)

Amanda P said:


> I realise I'm late with this, but not late in the sense of late and lamented. No, I'm still here, although much busier now so not posting so much as I used to do,* and reports of (or speculation as to) my demise are, fortunately, exaggerated.*


Good to hear.
And it's nice to see you blowing your own trombone!


----------



## oldwheels (1 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No. Sense of smell seems fine.
> As I say, lots of people report the virus as causing them to lose taste.


Strange that as we were told they were linked.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> It would be a while before I could ride on any of your roads because my level of trust of motorists, based on how and what they drive around here, coupled with the road widths, would scare the yellow poo right out of me. A gutless wonder am I. My buddy and I have ridden to the next town about 25 miles away a few times, on a secondary (2 lane) road and people whipping by at 70 mph texting or having had a few beers was offputting.


Don't think there's many roads where they'd reach 70 mph here. They're either being dug up or have traffic lights every 100 yards.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's always greener on the other side of the hill...............Well is is if you live in North Baddesley


But then you get to the other side of the hill and it doesn't seem as green as what you left behind, so you ride back up the him to check.


----------



## 12boy (1 Mar 2021)

The four lane highways in Wyoming are an 80 mph limit. People like to go about 5 over whatever it is, figuring the hypos won't issue a ticket. I think they just might if it is an out of state driver.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Strange that as we were told they were linked.


I honestly can't answer that although it makes sense (no pun). I know it has affected our taste and that the various forums mention that as a symptom.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Mar 2021)

Just had an Email from Marmite announcing Marmite crunchy peanut butter is available in Extra Large jars with a link to Tescos. The email doesn't say what the jar size actually is, just that it's "XL" and the link to Tescos provided in the email doesn't list the product.
I suppose it must sell quite well and I can understand Marmite wanting to expand their product range, but it's poor value as looking at the label it is 90% peanut butter and 10% Marmite at a substantial mark up.


----------



## Paulus (1 Mar 2021)

I got a letter from the NHS offering me the jab. All booked for this Thursday coming, and the second dose in may.
MrsP went onto the website and booked hers for the same day, at the same pharmacy also.


----------



## Sterlo (1 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> First time out beyond the local area for at least 6 months. A&B Council are putting a passing place after about 30 years on the main road at a place called Arle. There was an informal one there for years but they closed it off by digging a deep ditch to stop vehicles using it. Since the lack of it can be a major hassle they have after many years put in a properly tarmac one. New communities seem to have sprouted overnight and where there was one house there are now up to a dozen.
> A nice run in sunshine down Loch na Keal. Strange lack of shore bird life. For example 2 herons when they used to be spaced out every 100 yards or so. Only a pair of oystercatchers and only a few diving ducks and a couple of cormorants.
> Practically no traffic as it used to be pre theme park.
> Couple of shots from my Akaso camera.
> ...


Wow, would love to see the full video


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2021)

Hmm... I gave way to temptation and bought myself a *seeded sourdough loaf* from Aldi today. It is _VERY _tasty!

I don't normally buy bread because I have a weakness for it. I was hoping to keep half of the loaf until tomorrow but I think I will have polished off before I go to bed.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm... I gave way to temptation and bought myself a *seeded sourdough loaf* from Aldi today. It is _VERY _tasty!
> 
> I don't normally buy bread because I have a weakness for it. I was hoping to keep half of the loaf until tomorrow but I think I will have polished off before I go to bed.


Go to bed earlier!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Go to bed earlier!


I've saved 2 slices for the morning! I'll have sourdough toast, honey and banana instead of my customary muesli.

I've just started the 3rd series of _Unforgotten_. Some of you were complaining about the slow pace of the show but I really like it. I've watched lots of fast-paced series like _The Shield_, _Boardwalk Empire_, _The Sopranos_ etc_._ so it makes a change to watch mysteries slowly unfold.

Anyway, now it _IS_ time to climb the wooden hill. I'm outta here...


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm... I gave way to temptation and bought myself a *seeded sourdough loaf* from Aldi today. It is _VERY _tasty!
> 
> I don't normally buy bread because I have a weakness for it. I was hoping to keep half of the loaf until tomorrow but I think I will have polished off before I go to bed.


What is the texture ie crusty or soft ?
Sliced or whole ?


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2021)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2021)

Morning all (or goodnight @ColinJ ).
Lots of cloud so no moon this morning, I quite missed seeing it .
Last night we watched the 1st 2 episodes of Bloodlands with Nesbitt.......quite enjoyable trying to work out who is a baddie or a goody.
Not sure what today will bring until I see how MrsD is.
Oh..... new wireless door bell will be purchased from Argos. The one we have needs 5 new batteries.......it is old, big and heavy........ so £10.00 for a brand new one seems common sense.


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2021)

Good morning all, 
A misty start to the day here. 

Uncle Ernie has paid out again 2x£25👍
First mug of tea being drunk, and contemplating the rest of the day. 

I have the back wheel off of the Brompton again as the hub is still very sticky, it may need professional help.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all (or goodnight @ColinJ ).
> Lots of cloud so no moon this morning, I quite missed seeing it .
> Last night we watched the 1st 2 episodes of Bloodlands with Nesbitt.......quite enjoyable trying to work out who is a baddie or a goody.
> Not sure what today will bring until I see how MrsD is.
> Oh..... new wireless door bell will be purchased from Argos. The one we have needs 5 new batteries.......it is old, big and heavy........ so £10.00 for a brand new one seems common sense.


Good morning Dave,
I replaced our bell a while ago with a wireless one. The receiver plugs into a wall socket ( you get two, I have one in the shed at the bottom of the garden so I can hear the bell if I’m out the back)
The bell push doesn’t need batteries, it uses the piezo electric effect to generate a voltage when it’s pressed, enouth to trigger a wireless pulse. No more flat batteries, ingenious and works well.


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Nothing on the Premium Bonds for me this month.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Nothing on the Premium Bonds for me this month.


2x£25 for me, they’ll be going into next month’s draw.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning Dave,
> I replaced our bell a while ago with a wireless one. The receiver plugs into a wall socket ( you get two, I have one in the shed at the bottom of the garden so I can hear the bell if I’m out the back)
> The bell push doesn’t need batteries, it uses the piezo electric effect to generate a voltage when it’s pressed, enouth to trigger a wireless pulse. No more flat batteries, ingenious and works well.


Just checked, I bought it in 2017! Don’t Tempus Fugit 😮


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2021)

Morning. Woohooo. I won 2x £25 on the PB's. That will go into the draw for Next month.

Another cold start here.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Last night we watched the 1st 2 episodes of Bloodlands with Nesbitt.......quite enjoyable trying to work out who is a baddie or a goody.


Yep. I got a bit of a shock at the end of the second episode! Wasn’t expecting it.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2021)

I watched both episodes OF bloodlines yesterday afternoon. I to wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all,
> A misty start to the day here.
> 
> Uncle Ernie has paid out again 2x£25👍
> ...





Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning Dave,
> I replaced our bell a while ago with a wireless one. The receiver plugs into a wall socket ( you get two, I have one in the shed at the bottom of the garden so I can hear the bell if I’m out the back)
> The bell push doesn’t need batteries, it uses the piezo electric effect to generate a voltage when it’s pressed, enouth to trigger a wireless pulse. No more flat batteries, ingenious and works well.


We have a shortage of sockets in the conservatory (bad planning) and that is where we live most of the time.
The bell I have "chosen" takes 4 AA batteries. I said 5 as I assumed the bell push would need one but from your comments maybe it won't.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all,
> A misty start to the day here.
> 
> Uncle Ernie has paid out again 2x£25👍
> ...


Oooooooo...........I forgot it's PB day. Back shortly.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning Dave,


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. I got a bit of a shock at the end of the second episode! Wasn’t expecting it.


MtsD thinks the guy he shot was concealing a bomb and was about to press the button.
The alternative is that Nesbitt is a baddie but I can't see that.
ooohhh exciting hey ?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> View attachment 576623


That would be great......
If we got fictional artificial callers. Sadly we tend to get real people


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2021)

Good morning world. Another hard, hard frost and now clear skies, sunshine and 1⁰C - a beautiful Lancashire day beckons.

Well I was all chipper, fired up, ready to go, motivated, I'd even decided to clean some, not all, windows. Then I popped in here and was reminded it's PB day. Nothing! Zilch! Zero! 😭

Still onwards and upwards. Lots of little jobs to do, possibly an Aldi run (no Sourdough in ours yet - clearly a superior demographic in Todmorden) and perhaps begin the garage clear out.

We may have missed out on PBs but there is great excitement all the same. It's GREEN bin day.....


----------



## oldwheels (2 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Wow, would love to see the full video


I forgot to start the camera when I set off so missed the interesting bit when I met a full on flock of sheep. Mebbe another time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We have a shortage of sockets in the conservatory (bad planning) and that is where we live most of the time.
> The bell I have "chosen" takes 4 AA batteries. I said 5 as I assumed the bell push would need one but from your comments maybe it won't.


A lot of the battery powered bells have a small coin cell type battery to keep the bell push compact. They last quite well as they are only powered when the bell push is activated. The only downside is that you can forget to check that it still works ( until you hear someone banging on the door  ) DAMHIKT


----------



## pawl (2 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just had an Email from Marmite announcing Marmite crunchy peanut butter is available in Extra Large jars with a link to Tescos. The email doesn't say what the jar size actually is, just that it's "XL" and the link to Tescos provided in the email doesn't list the product.
> I suppose it must sell quite well and I can understand Marmite wanting to expand their product range, but it's poor value as looking at the label it is 90% peanut butter and 10% Marmite at a substantial mark up.




Mrs p has just told mr that M&S are advertising Marmite flavoured hot cross buns.The people that think Marmite needs to be mixed with other products should be made to work in in Ken Dodd jam butter mines
PURE MARMITE FOR EVER


----------



## numbnuts (2 Mar 2021)




----------



## pawl (2 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. I got a bit of a shock at the end of the second episode! Wasn’t expecting it.




we had the same reaction Is he a baddie?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p has just told mr that M&S are advertising Marmite flavoured hot cross buns.The people that think Marmite needs to be mixed with other products should be made to work in in Ken Dodd jam butter mines
> PURE MARMITE FOR EVER


----------



## pawl (2 Mar 2021)

Just had a thought People that have COVID and h


welsh dragon said:


>




Sacrilege Should be several love ❤ Marmite lovers unite


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Just had a thought People that have COVID and h
> 
> 
> 
> Sacrilege Should be several love ❤ Marmite lovers unite




Shows how popular it is then. No Luuuuuuv emojis


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2021)

Just had a good row with the council. I didn't get anywhere but didn't expect to......just gave me a chance to have a rant.
Green bin renewal......£36.00. OK, don't like it but OK.
Their system won't speak to my lap top or phone so I had to do it by phone.
Day 1......90 SOLID SODDING minutes hanging on.
Day 2 60 SOLID SODDING minutes....then got an answer.
"No problem sir, I will do that for you". bish bash bosh.......5 seconds.
"That is £40 sir.... £4.00 admin charge".
I saw red....I was blazing.
I said "OK, £4.00 for 5 seconds.....I have spent 150 minutes trying to get through....HOW MUCH ARE YOU GOING TO PAY ME FOR THAT!!!!".
I eventually got through to a manager and got nowhere (as expected).


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p has just told mr that M&S are advertising Marmite flavoured hot cross buns.The people that think Marmite needs to be mixed with other products should be made to work in in Ken Dodd jam butter mines
> PURE MARMITE FOR EVER


I have just tried to add a large jar of Marmite to my next Sainsburys order. Shock and horror, they don't have it, only there own branded stuff, which may or may not be the real thing


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just had a good row with the council. I didn't get anywhere but didn't expect to......just gave me a chance to have a rant.
> Green bin renewal......£36.00. OK, don't like it but OK.
> Their system won't speak to my lap top or phone so I had to do it by phone.
> Day 1......90 SOLID SODDING minutes hanging on.
> ...




Typical of the council I am afraid. Quick to take your money, non existent for anything else including service.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p has just told mr that M&S are advertising Marmite flavoured hot cross buns.The people that think Marmite needs to be mixed with other products should be made to work in in Ken Dodd jam butter mines
> PURE MARMITE FOR EVER


Is this a new devils incarnation, jam butter???


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Is this a new devils incarnation, jam butter???


Maybe the Diddy Men did it!


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2021)

Ken Dodd used to go on about the* Jam Butty mines in Knottyash,*


----------



## pawl (2 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Is this a new devils incarnation, jam butter???



No Mana from heaven👍👍👍


----------



## Sterlo (2 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maybe the Diddy Men did it!
> View attachment 576644


Dey do doh don't dey doh


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2021)

Lol, it was very spring like at the weekend, now it feels like winters back


----------



## Sterlo (2 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> No Mana from heaven👍👍👍


Maybe they could make a jam cream, then it might stop the age old Devon/Cornwall argument about what goes on first.


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Maybe they could make a jam cream, then it might stop the age old Devon/Cornwall argument about what goes on first.


But would you spread the jam cream on the top, or the bottom of the scone?


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just had a good row with the council. I didn't get anywhere but didn't expect to......just gave me a chance to have a rant.
> Green bin renewal......£36.00. OK, don't like it but OK.
> Their system won't speak to my lap top or phone so I had to do it by phone.
> Day 1......90 SOLID SODDING minutes hanging on.
> ...



This is the problem when there is no competition, no need to offer decent service. 

Just to make you even more annoyed, out green bin charge is “only” £32, and, you get £4 discount, if you sign up before end February. 

Personally, I think the charge is disgraceful. The reason given in our area was “not everyone has a garden”. But, that is true of many services.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> No Mana from heaven👍👍👍


Why's it mined, bringing it* up to* the surface then?


----------



## numbnuts (2 Mar 2021)

I've bin shopping, 9 two finger KitKat only a £1  
if they can sell it at half price why is it not that price all the time


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2021)

Awake and feeling very groggy again... 

I came round in an awkward position and can see from my pillow why I have a stiff neck again. I had been having awful problems with turning my head on rides until I found that it was due to poor head positioning in bed. I must have been so tired that I conked out instantly without getting comfortable first. 

I just discovered that I had somehow turned down the volume on my alarm. I could just hear it, but only because I was already awake. I am fairly sure that I would sleep through it. Now restored to an alarm-ing level, but not an ALARMING one! 

I am off to do my good deed for the day. I have been given a wireless mouse and a Garmin GPS by CC members recently. It is time to start 'paying forward' so I am passing on an unused iPhone case that I won in a competition. (I don't have an iPhone because I won the case rather than the phone - ha ha!)


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> This is the problem when there is no competition, no need to offer decent service.
> 
> Just to make you even more annoyed, out green bin charge is “only” £32, and, you get £4 discount, if you sign up before end February.
> 
> Personally, I think the charge is disgraceful. The reason given in our area was “not everyone has a garden”. But, that is true of many services.


£32,, cheap at half the price. Ours is £70, same as last year. It was free up until April 2020, but it looks like many local authorities got together and started to charge.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> £32,, cheap at half the price. Ours is £70, same as last year. It was free up until April 2020, but it looks like many local authorities got together and started to charge.


Was £25 when it first started here, then £30 last year and up to £40 this year.


----------



## gavroche (2 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Was £25 when it first started here, then £30 last year and up to £40 this year.


The answer to all that is: don't get one. I put it all in a bag or two and take it to the tip for free. ( at the moment). I only have grass cuttings and a bit of branch trimming twice a year so not worth having a bin just for that.


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> The answer to all that is: don't get one. I put it all in a bag or two and take it to the tip for free. ( at the moment). I only have grass cuttings and a bit of branch trimming twice a year so not worth having a bin just for that.


My bin is usually full for collection every fortnight, so that would be a trip to the recycling centre twice or three times a month. The cost of fuel and time possibly is not as much as the charge, but it's possibly worth it in time and cost. I do have a compost heap as well which a lot of the stuff goes into.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> But would you spread the jam cream on the top, or the bottom of the scone?


On the bottom because the top always seems to crumble!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p has just told mr that M&S are advertising Marmite flavoured hot cross buns.The people that think Marmite needs to be mixed with other products should be made to work in in Ken Dodd jam butter mines
> PURE MARMITE FOR EVER


Oh good Lord.

Mrs P recently came home with hot cross buns which had been adulterated with chocolate. She spent sometime in her room and was later let out to sit on the naughty step.

Marmite ❌❌❌ NO! Greater crimes have been committed against humanity........but not many.


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh good Lord.
> 
> Mrs P recently came home with hot cross buns which had been adulterated with chocolate. She spent sometime in her room and was later let out to sit on the naughty step.
> 
> Marmite ❌❌❌ NO! Greater crimes have been committed against humanity........but not many.


All you people who dislike Marmite, food of the gods, are just plain weird.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> All you people who dislike Marmite, food of the gods, are just plain weird.


This is coming from people who like a glutamic acid-rich yeast extract, mmmm tasty


----------



## numbnuts (2 Mar 2021)

I've been wiring, I might see the light in the end of the tunnel garage tomorrow


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p has just told mr that M&S are advertising Marmite flavoured hot cross buns.The people that think Marmite needs to be mixed with other products should be made to work in in Ken Dodd jam butter mines
> PURE MARMITE FOR EVER



Our grand daughter came to visit with mum at the weekend. She, the grand daughter, has surprising likes and dislikes with food. She likes Broccoli but prefers the stem over the florets and likes to crunch on raw sprouts and celery sticks ( she is 3 1/2 years old )
I was making her some toast and asked what she wanted on it, "Honey" was her answer. "And Marmite " I cut the slice of toast in half and dribbled some honey on one half and was reaching for the marmite jar. When I looked back she was licking the spoon with the Honey on it. I took the lid off the marmite and started to spread it on the other half a slice when I noticed that she had grabbed the lid and was licking the marmite off it.
I ended up making her a second slice with Toast- Butter- Marmite- Honey which she demolished, just leaving the crusts for grandad 😄


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2021)

Yikes - I just looked at the wrapper of the now finished sourdough bread... _*145 *_calories a slice, and that is before adding the butter, banana and honey so it is probably more like 200-250 cals/slice with them on top!

No wonder I got fat years ago when I bought bread regularly. I would eat a whole large loaf and a 250 g pack of cheese in one day.

I'll have to avoid buying a sourdough loaf** unless my bubble pal is coming over. She likes nice bread. It would be okay to share over 2 days rather than wolfing most of it down in one solo meal.



** To me, it is more like _half _of a very large sliced loaf since it only has one crust and finishes on an ordinary slice.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Maybe they could make a jam cream, then it might stop the age old Devon/Cornwall argument about what goes on first.



I like toast with Peanut butter and Marmite. The butter goes on first, then the Marmite, and finally the Peanut Butter ( If I'm feeling really decadent then I add some slices of banana), but these must be added after the Marmite and squished into a paste with the flat of the knife before adding the Peanut Butter ( Crunchy of course ) It's the one true way 😎


----------



## oldwheels (2 Mar 2021)

Knackered as been sorting out rubbish from my sheds and garden. Some of it ended in the general waste bin but no room for more and cannot be bothered taking the wheelbarrow down to the car with more as I would have to take the trike out first before a dump run.
Lovely sunny day to be outside and I was too hot at times. 
Calmac have postponed summer. The summer timetables have been change to the end of April as there is no point in running two boats on an extended timetable when they are mostly empty. Once the English restrictions have been eased they will start pouring in tho' regardless of our restrictions.
Most residents regard it as a sensible move. The usual few of course complain anyway as it is all the fault of That Woman. They are not aware that even on the winter timetable there is a better service than we had in summer in the past.
Reflecting on the lack of shoreline birds yesterday. There was a new model Range Rover appeared with a personalised number plate incorporating MUL. A couple with a dog appeared and walked along just above the shore line encouraging the dog to go ahead off the lead. There were lots of sheep around as well. The disturbance which I think they do regularly will certainly discourage birds from remaining and nesting as they use to.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> That Woman


Is that the short Scottish woman currently in bother, or the taller long-dead English woman? 

PS And what did she do to the ferries?


----------



## gavroche (2 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I like toast with Peanut butter and Marmite. The butter goes on first, then the Marmite, and finally the Peanut Butter ( If I'm feeling really decadent then I add some slices of banana), but these must be added after the Marmite and squished into a paste with the flat of the knife before adding the Peanut Butter ( Crunchy of course ) It's the one true way 😎


I don't like neither peanut butter nor marmite but I like proper butter and honey. I am the sensible one.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2021)

Our garden waste bin (grey) is £40. I don't mind the charge as I think it's reasonable to pay for a service which others don't need or want.

I compost everything I can so we only use it for garden waste which won't compost easily.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2021)

I've been for a walk this afternoon, the physio was early seeing my Good lady, which made lunch late, after lunch I drove over to St Giles church and parked near by, I then did a triangular walk taking me up to the double roundabout, then I turned towards home and walked passed the post office before turning down the hill towards the church and back to the car.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've bin shopping, 9 two finger KitKat only a £1
> if they can sell it at half price why is it not that price all the time


Simple answer: They're resizing the fingers(reducing the weights, 2,3 & 4 fingered KitKat's) and selling the new smaller ones at the same, full price.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> £32,, cheap at half the price. Ours is £70, same as last year. It was free up until April 2020, but it looks like many local authorities got together and started to charge.


Suez or Sita involved?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> The answer to all that is: don't get one. I put it all in a bag or two and take it to the tip for free. ( at the moment). I only have grass cuttings and a bit of branch trimming twice a year so not worth having a bin just for that.


We have 2 large gardens plus a front garden.....all surrounded by bushes and with several shrubberies......our green bin is full every 2 weeks.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> On the bottom because the top always seems to crumble!


You are not putting jam and cream on my bottom.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Is that the short Scottish woman currently in bother, or the taller long-dead English woman?
> 
> PS And what did she do to the ferries?


The short one allegedly in bother. She has nothing to do with the ferries but any excuse for blaming the Essenpee for anything whether true or not cannot be passed by.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Our garden waste bin (grey) is £40. I don't mind the charge as I think it's reasonable to pay for a service which others don't need or want.
> 
> I compost everything I can so we only use it for garden waste which won't compost easily.


I have several compost bins and a couple are kept for anything which will not compost easily and just left for a year or two with top up with some easily composted stuff.


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Suez or Sita involved?


Local authority, direct labour. Everything was taken back in house a couple of years back. The council negotiators weren't very good and the private sector were fleecing them, then they went bust.


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You are not putting jam and cream on my bottom.


There are specialised websites for that sort of behaviour, I understand.


----------



## The Rover (2 Mar 2021)

Afternoon, another irregular check in....
Its been another busy week or so, my Brother in law has helped me replace two rotten fence posts with another two to be done later this week. The house hold chores are up to date and I’ve increased my riding mileage, just under 100 miles last week with 8000ft of climbing. Not at @PaulSB miles but I’ll take it given my up and down health.
I took the mtb out this morning as the roads looked a bit slippy. Another great ride, only 21 miles but some ropey terrain included.
I stopped to take a couple of photos near to Darwen Tower and thought “ this retirement larks not too bad”!!

I took the dog out for a 5 mile walk this afternoon and look like I’ve got sunburn!
A very enjoyable day which has lifted my spirits considerably. 

Cheers Stuart.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Mar 2021)

I've been for a walk


----------



## pawl (2 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our grand daughter came to visit with mum at the weekend. She, the grand daughter, has surprising likes and dislikes with food. She likes Broccoli but prefers the stem over the florets and likes to crunch on raw sprouts and celery sticks ( she is 3 1/2 years old )
> I was making her some toast and asked what she wanted on it, "Honey" was her answer. "And Marmite " I cut the slice of toast in half and dribbled some honey on one half and was reaching for the marmite jar. When I looked back she was licking the spoon with the Honey on it. I took the lid off the marmite and started to spread it on the other half a slice when I noticed that she had grabbed the lid and was licking the marmite off it.
> I ended up making her a second slice with Toast- Butter- Marmite- Honey which she demolished, just leaving the crusts for grandad 😄





sensible young lady .Will have to try that👍👍👍


----------



## pawl (2 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> I have just tried to add a large jar of Marmite to my next Sainsburys order. Shock and horror, they don't have it, only there own branded stuff, which may or may not be the real thing


 

Marmit llovers unite Chain yourselves to their shopping trolleys


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2021)

The Rover said:


> Afternoon, another irregular check in....
> Its been another busy week or so, my Brother in law has helped me replace two rotten fence posts with another two to be done later this week. The house hold chores are up to date and I’ve increased my riding mileage, just under 100 miles last week with 8000ft of climbing. Not at @PaulSB miles but I’ll take it given my up and down health.
> I took the mtb out this morning as the roads looked a bit slippy. Another great ride, only 21 miles but some ropey terrain included.
> I stopped to take a couple of photos near to Darwen Tower and thought “ this retirement larks not too bad”!!
> ...


Where do you start this route from? Looks like gravel bike territory for me?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have several compost bins and a couple are kept for anything which will not compost easily and just left for a year or two with top up with some easily composted stuff.


Yes I should do this but don't have space for another compost bin at present - I already have four. There is a spot I could use but it's got a real pile up of rubbish I need to take to the local tip when allowed.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2021)

So I think I've caught up with everything. Been a good day here doing odds and sods which needed fixing. Apart from another 2-3 hours tomorrow or Thursday the allotment is ready to go. I bought my seed and compost today so I just need to work out my sowing dates and the job's a good 'un.

I only learned at 6.00pm the great Ian St John has left us. What a brilliant footballer he was. I was surprised to learn he was 16 years older than me though I guess if I'd thought about it I would have realised. As youngster I didn't really have a team to follow but always loved watching that great Liverpool team of the mid-late 60s. I remember standing on the Kop when I was perhaps 13-14 watching Liverpool v City and a few days later v Chelsea........what an eye opener that was for a southern raised teenager!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2021)

A Call to Spy on Netflix. Highly recommended film centring on the first British women spies to enter France in WW2.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Mar 2021)

Marmite lovers unite . If you cannot get your favourite spread, I suggest you all meet up for a suicide pact and make the world a better place 😀😀😀


----------



## rustybolts (3 Mar 2021)




----------



## numbnuts (3 Mar 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2021)




----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2021)

Well, now that you 3 are taking care of affairs here I can finally get off! 

See you tomorrow, today, this morning, er... soonish


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2021)

😴 😴


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2021)

Morning. The birds are singing and the first glimmer of daylight should be appearing soon. It’s to be quite murky and overcast this morning though. Off for an early wander soon.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Off to B&M in Barnstaple for a mooch around this morning.
Latest Govt Covid map shows that it's pretty well non existent here - local pressure is building for an earlier cessation of lockdown.


----------



## Paulus (3 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Marmite lovers unite . If you cannot get your favourite spread, I suggest you all meet up for a suicide pact and make the world a better place 😀😀😀


Good morning all, today I will be out on the bike, this will include a stop at the market for some fresh produce, and Waitrose look like the have the real stuff in store. So I will dive in to get some.

A misty start to the day here in Barnet. Millie and I will be out across the fields shortly, for an hour or so. MrsP has gone to work, and the day spreads out before us.

Got all the bikes out yesterday for a dust down and the tyres were pumped up. The old Galaxy was then ridden down to my son's place, he needed a hand lifting a new fence panel into place. I had almost forgotten how comfortable a 46 year old bike can be.

Another day in paradise


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Marmite lovers unite . If you cannot get your favourite spread, I suggest you all meet up for a suicide pact and make the world a better place 😀😀😀


You are obviously a closet Marmite lover that is thinking ........."get rid of them, more for me"


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2021)

Good morning. I can report a crap night's sleep. We have frost, fog and it looks very cold out. 

Ride plans are under review as we think visibility questionable and it will be damn cold.

Update to follow. You're hooked now. Will he? Won't he?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2021)

Good morning all.
A miserable day here. Local forecast is thundery showers all day......no rain yet but very overcast.
Watched 1 1/2 films last night. 2nd one was Arnie in Collateral Damage. We were both falling asleep so switched off and went to bed. I managed to sleep through to 0700.
@PaulSB another prog we watched was "new lives under the sun". One of the couples has started a cycling holiday business in a mountain area of Spain. Some serious climbs for you there.
Its on Virgin 141 at 1600. Worth a watch imo.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2021)

Morning. A bit misty here and zero degrees I did think it might be an OK day, but just looking at the forecast and yep, rain is on the way. Great.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to B&M in Barnstaple for a mooch around this morning.
> Latest Govt Covid map shows that it's pretty well non existent here - local pressure is building for an earlier cessation of lockdown.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2021)

No change in the weather in the last two hours. Decision made, visibility potentially dangerous, miserably cold so staying in unless the sun comes out.

@Dave7 unfortunately we don't have Virgin but sounds great. I'm desperate to tour or get abroad again. 2019 my brain haemorrhage meant I missed the Majorca 312, 2020 Covid-19 cancelled a three week tour to Nice for the TDF depart. Although she wouldn't stop me I know Mrs P doesn't want me to solo tour because of the health thing. For me solo touring is the purest form of cycling but I have to respect her wishes and accept I'm done with that.

On the positive front my three best cycling buddies all want to UK, possibly Ireland, tour and we do have summer plans if the government will let us out to play. We all get on really well so it would be a barrel of laughs all the way.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2021)

Brrrr. A chilly and misty 6 miles odd walked. Was a hilly route so was warm on the way up but starting feeling chilled coming back down. Porridge this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No change in the weather in the last two hours. Decision made, visibility potentially dangerous, miserably cold so staying in unless the sun comes out.
> 
> @Dave7 unfortunately we don't have Virgin but sounds great. I'm desperate to tour or get abroad again. 2019 my brain haemorrhage meant I missed the Majorca 312, 2020 Covid-19 cancelled a three week tour to Nice for the TDF depart. Although she wouldn't stop me I know Mrs P doesn't want me to solo tour because of the health thing. For me solo touring is the purest form of cycling but I have to respect her wishes and accept I'm done with that.
> 
> On the positive front my three best cycling buddies all want to UK, possibly Ireland, tour and we do have summer plans if the government will let us out to play. We all get on really well so it would be a barrel of laughs all the way.


Paul........just checked. Its channel 4 which is also on Freeview etc .


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Paul........just checked. Its channel 4 which is also on Freeview etc .


Thanks. I'll have a look in breaks from the new jigsaw which looks to be today's central activity.

A dolphin. I've been given a dolphin jigsaw!! Gonna be a lot of blue and grey in this one. 😭


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2021)

Nearly forgot today's rant.
Wanted the new doorbell from Argos.
Bearing in mind I was togged up and ready to go.......
Tried to book 'click n collect'. It asked for a password which I don't have. Never needed one before.
So as I knew the catalogue ref I just went.
No chance.
Security on the door.
Click and collect only. Not possible to get in without the reference. 
I asked "why doesn't it say that on the web site".
She said "don't blame me".
I sat in the car and tried to set a password etc......no chance.....it just kept denying it.
Grrrrhhhh


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Nearly forgot today's rant.
> Wanted the new doorbell from Argos.
> Bearing in mind I was togged up and ready to go.......
> Tried to book 'click n collect'. It asked for a password which I don't have. Never needed one before.
> ...


It’s all these constant annoying things about Covid that wears you down I think. You just can’t seem to escape it at the moment. Here's hoping that at least the summer months will feel more relaxed. 

We have the budget to look forward to today. Hopefully won’t affect us retirees too much.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 576794


If your feet are on the ground, you don't need the parachute.


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2021)

Bonjour hommes et femmes. 
A quick question for you. Have you ever tried to phone the taxman lately? I have yesterday and after going through all the security questions and how to do it on line, what I want to query, etc.... the voice on the machine ask me to wait while they put me through to a human being. I waited 20 minutes and got fed up so hang up.  I might try again today but will have to be patient I guess. 
What happened to the days when you could talk to somebody right away .


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour hommes et femmes.
> 
> What happened to the days when you could talk to somebody right away .




They're long gone.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> A miserable day here. Local forecast is thundery showers all day......no rain yet but very overcast.


Don't say you weren't warned!


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

@PaulSB, any idea on which part of Ireland you want to do?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2021)

It's not getting any warmer! Had another little leg stretch before lunch.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not getting any warmer! Had another little leg stretch before lunch.


You'll stretch the other one after lunch?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2021)

The same thing happened as yesterday... I woke before my alarm and eventually heard it go off VERY quietly. I adjusted it yesterday to be a sensible volume which would wake me but at this level it might NOT, given how tired I am in the morning. 

I don't know if I clicked CANCEL instead of DONE or whether the phone is playing up. I rely on that phone alarm so I need it to be reliable. Anyway, I made sure that the volume is good now. Let's see what happens tomorrow morning... 



Dirk said:


> If your feet are on the ground, you don't need the parachute.


But the people jumping out of the plane above you DO! (You don't want someone landing on your head...) 

That reminds me of a scary video that I watched on YouTube a few days ago... A climber was making a video of his ascent of a vertical rock face. He was securely roped. He pointed the camera down and it picked up a free-climber rapidly coming up to him and then overtaking him. The fearless guy shot past like a giant human spider and the camera carried on tracking him until soon he was far above. I kept thinking that the ropes would not help the cameraman if the free-climber fell on him from 50 metres further up! 

And the moral of the story is...


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2021)

Well, I finally got through to the taxman after waiting for 28 minutes. That's me sorted for another year at last.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The same thing happened as yesterday... I woke before my alarm and eventually heard it go off VERY quietly. I adjusted it yesterday to be a sensible volume which would wake me but at this level it might NOT, given how tired I am in the morning.
> 
> I don't know if I clicked CANCEL instead of DONE or whether the phone is playing up. I rely on that phone alarm so I need it to be reliable. Anyway, I made sure that the volume is good now. Let's see what happens tomorrow morning...
> 
> ...


The free climber was in the wrong, if on the same route. He should have waited.

*So long as you've got a firm grip on something, and believe in yourself, anything is possible.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2021)

Booked for my next tattoo on the 12th May. I may sell my vacuum cleaner to pay for it - after all, its only collecting dust.


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Booked for my next tattoo on the 12th May. I may sell my vacuum cleaner to pay for it - after all, its only collecting dust.


Is that going to be another naked woman on biceps?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> The free climber was in the wrong, if on the same route. He should have waited.


That's what I thought. I would be livid if someone did that to me. If they want to take their chances, that is up to them, but don't do it above me! 


classic33 said:


> *So long as you've got a firm grip on something, and believe in yourself, anything is possible.


It is very impressive, but the liklihood is that if you do it often enough then sooner or later you will pay the price. I saw one video of a free climb which could only be done with a leap for a finger hold. Insanely risky! If the fingers missed or didn't get a good enough grip - certain death! The climber made it that time but I bet others have died trying...


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> But the people jumping out of the plane above you DO! (You don't want someone landing on your head...)


That's assuming that there are other people on the plane.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's what I thought. I would be livid if someone did that to me. If they want to take their chances, that is up to them, but don't do it above me!
> 
> It is very impressive, but the liklihood is that if you do it often enough then sooner or later you will pay the price. I saw one video of a free climb which could only be done with a leap for a finger hold*. Insanely risky! If the fingers missed or didn't get a good enough grip - certain death! The climber made it that time but I bet others have died trying...


No climbing etiquette that freeclimber. Should have a registration number on their shorts as to make it easier report them.

*_"Can you believe it"_, Albert Promenade, lower side. 20 foot drop if you don't manage the three foot vertical diagonal lunge.
With a good view of the Copley Computer Centre from the top.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> What if the plane is already empty?


If it is empty, then the plane may hit you!


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> If it is empty, then the plane may hit you!


I do love an optimist.


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2021)

Do Amazon change their prices from one day to the next ? Last week, I bought something for £49.99 and today, the same item is now £59.99 !!


----------



## Sterlo (3 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> Do Amazon change their prices from one day to the next ? Last week, I bought something for £49.99 and today, the same item is now £59.99 !!


Oh god yes. Put something on your wishlist and see how many times the price changes, both ways I hasten to add.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Mar 2021)

I've got lights in the garage, fan for the turbo and a USB thingy for my music machine


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> I do love an optimist.


Non of that, non of that!!


----------



## oldwheels (3 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s all these constant annoying things about Covid that wears you down I think. You just can’t seem to escape it at the moment. Here's hoping that at least the summer months will feel more relaxed.
> 
> We have the budget to look forward to today. Hopefully won’t affect us retirees too much.


I topped up my car fuel tank this morning just in case.


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I topped up my car fuel tank this morning just in case.


No need to panic as it won't come into force until April 5th.


----------



## Paulus (3 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I topped up my car fuel tank this morning just in case.


Panic buying at it's worst.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> No need to panic as it won't come into force until April 5th.


In my distillery days I remember the Excise Man had a sealed envelope which he could only open after the budget speech and the changes were immediate. I never bet on any period of grace.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2021)

I filled my car up last spring and it’s still about three quarters full. That’s how little I’ve used it.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Mar 2021)

Dry but overcast and around my house no wind but still feeling cold outside. Bright sun can be seen on Ardnamurchan tho'.
Got a short run on my usual route when the wind picked up and made me work a bit. Cut the distance down as much more traffic than usual and while there was no hassle there is a blind corner where I am in a dip and not visible to oncoming cars in one direction. I sometimes wait until a vehicle passes me just before the corner and if they do not brake I have time to get round safely as there is nothing near enough to cause problems. There is no verge to escape to in emergency.
No bird life of any kind to be seen either which is strange.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I filled my car up last spring and it’s still about three quarters full. That’s how little I’ve used it.


I seem to top up every month just now with about £20 worth. Before the shutdown I had regular trips to Oban and further afield so generally every week then. According to the onboard computer I could go from home to Aberdeen and back comfortably on one tank full with some still left for diversions if required.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2021)

And the rain has started. Well, it has been days since we last had some, so we can't have nice weather forever


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I topped up my car fuel tank this morning just in case.


Fuel duty frozen.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I filled my car up last spring and it’s still about three quarters full. That’s how little I’ve used it.


Wouldn't it be cheaper to just hire one or use a taxi on the few occasions when you DO need a vehicle?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I filled my car up last spring and it’s still about three quarters full. That’s how little I’ve used it.




You have to be careful Mo petrol degrades over time and after a while your car won't work.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2021)

You can buy an additive to put in your tank that will make the petrol last a lot longer. MR WD uses it in his lawnmower over the winter.

Here is what I found about petrol degrading


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't say you weren't warned!


15.40 and still no rain.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 15.40 and still no rain.


Have you moved to a different time zone?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> Panic buying at it's worst.


I'm not stupid me. I've got this petrol/ budget thingy all sussed out.
So.....I filled up this morning and just to make sure the chancellor didn't catch me out I paid for the guy behind me.
Clever or what


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Have you moved to a different time zone?


Ah.....you spotted my deliberate mistake which I did to check everyone was awake.
14.40


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> @PaulSB, any idea on which part of Ireland you want to do?


It's only a very loose discussion. I've suggested ferry to Dublin (Dundalk?) and ride south to the Ring of Kerry, possibly ride over to The Burran. This is based only on that I did this on holiday +/- 40 years ago!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You have to be careful Mo petrol degrades over time and after a while your car won't work.


We used to have that problem when kart racing. Had to ditch the mixed two stroke after every meeting. Most people seemed to stick it in their cars and hope things would blast through!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2021)

Popped out for the day. I'm home now. Time for a brew I think, possibly a biscuit.


----------



## Sterlo (3 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's only a very loose discussion. I've suggested ferry to Dublin (Dundalk?) and ride south to the Ring of Kerry, possibly ride over to The Burran. This is based only on that I did this on holiday +/- 40 years ago!


Strange you mention Ireland, I was looking at holiday cottages and Ireland always seem to come up a lot cheaper generally than England, but Mrs Sterlo doesn't fancy it for some reason.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Fuel duty frozen.


That was predicted but I never believe such leaks.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We used to have that problem when kart racing. Had to ditch the mixed two stroke after every meeting. Most people seemed to stick it in their cars and hope things would blast through!


I used 2 year old mix in my two stroke strimmer last year. Worked ok.


----------



## 12boy (3 Mar 2021)

It is 5C now and will get up to 10 with gentle breezes and mucho sun. Best biking day since November. I was planning on a lovely ride to my storage area to pay the rent but the tree surgeons called to say they will be here in a few hours. I need it done but can't leave when they are at it. I have no idea how long this will take but there are 2 100ft + trees to trim and one, only 60 ft, to remove completely. After all the cold and windy days .... oh well.
Tonight I believe there will be Swiss steak with little sweet peppers, tomatoes, onions and lots of garlic, cooked in the crockpot until it is almost shreddable. That will be nice.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2021)

@oldwheels you mentioned Arenmurchan (spelling??). Is that across from Mull ?
We had a holiday there some years ago.
Lovely log cabin
Lovely gardens with excellent wildlife.
The problem was....there was only one road in or out, a real pain to get anywhere.
I recall a walk to a place called Whistling Sands which really did seem to whistle.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2021)

I have just found a YouTube channel run by 'MrDazP1', a local cyclist who makes some excellent cycling videos on our local routes. He rides all of the roads that I do, only he does them multiple times to place his camera for 'ride-by' shots and then goes back to retrieve the camera. So far, so normal for me, but what I really like is that he takes a drone out with him and gets some truly spectacular aerial shorts which give me views of Yorkshire and Lancashire that I have never seen before.

Here's an example of a really tough little local climb. I have done it a few times and it always feels hard.

 

I think he was a bit mad on that descent! I do it pretty quickly, but not when there is ice on the roads and that descent is north-facing so more likely to have ice patches in the winter. There are also often sheep running out into the road, though I didn't spot any from his footage. He cut a couple of minutes out as he came down past some cottages and mentioned a near-miss... I wonder what happened? 

Anyway, it gives you a good indication of what to expect round here once you climb away from those valley roads.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> No climbing etiquette that freeclimber. *Should have a registration number* on their shorts as to make it easier report them.
> 
> *_"Can you believe it"_, Albert Promenade, lower side. 20 foot drop if you don't manage the three foot vertical diagonal lunge.
> With a good view of the Copley Computer Centre from the top.



Also, they should have Insurance, and pay Climbing Tax


----------



## Sterlo (3 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have just found a YouTube channel run by 'MrDazP1', a local cyclist who makes some excellent cycling videos on our local routes. He rides all of the roads that I do, only he does them multiple times to place his camera for 'ride-by' shots and then goes back to retrieve the camera. So far, so normal for me, but what I really like is that he takes a drone out with him and gets some truly spectacular aerial shorts which give me views of Yorkshire and Lancashire that I have never seen before.
> 
> Here's an example of a really tough little local climb. I have done it a few times and it always feels hard.
> 
> ...



I apologise for repeating a post of mine from several months ago, but what are these hills of which you speak. Around here anything remotely resembling a bridge is classed as an Alpine climb. I've just checked on a topographical map and the highest point within about 15 miles of my abode is at an oxygen mask height of 102 feet, not bad when you consider my village sits at about 70 feet. We're considering moving in the next few years, possibly north of York and I'm panicking about the climbs already.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I apologise for repeating a post of mine from several months ago, but what are these hills of which you speak. Around here anything remotely resembling a bridge is classed as an Alpine climb. I've just checked on a topographical map and the highest point within about 15 miles of my abode is at an oxygen mask height of 102 feet, not bad when you consider my village sits at about 70 feet. We're considering moving in the next few years, possibly north of York and I'm panicking about the climbs already.


Ha ha - remember - a low climbing gear is your friend! My first bike up here had a bottom gear of 42/28, which I found way too hard. These days I aim for less than 1:1 on most of my bikes - for example 28/30 on my best bike and 34/36 on my CX bike.

Even on the 28/30 gear I find that Dog House climb '_beastly_'!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I apologise for repeating a post of mine from several months ago, but what are these hills of which you speak. Around here anything remotely resembling a bridge is classed as an Alpine climb. I've just checked on a topographical map and the highest point within about 15 miles of my abode is at an oxygen mask height of 102 feet, not bad when you consider my village sits at about 70 feet. We're considering moving in the next few years, possibly north of York and I'm panicking about the climbs already.


I did 761 feet of elevation on my 6 mile walk this morning!


----------



## Sterlo (3 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I did 761 feet of elevation on my 6 mile walk this morning!


I've just looked back at my Garmin stats, I had to do a 40+ miler to even get close to that figure


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And the rain has started. Well, it has been days since we last had some, so we can't have nice weather forever



WE had rain at dinner time, it started as I drove up the hill to our favourite takeaway, Sarnies, and as I got out the car to walk in and pick up our sandwiches it chucked it down.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2021)

The local thieves have been busy.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-engla...NRo6f_115Pkh6D_rKl1yNjzVxUVzBxXZs9Gf9LxMSbPBo


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> The local thieves have been busy.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-engla...NRo6f_115Pkh6D_rKl1yNjzVxUVzBxXZs9Gf9LxMSbPBo


Used to get this a lot around the Wirral - a lot of the areas with old terraced houses had Yorkshire Stone flagged pavements

Vans used to turn up with workers who appeared to work for the council - and they just took up the flags - tell people the council was going to resurface it due to trip hazards so if you have a problem ring the council- then b****r off leaving a mess

I think the council ended up just taking them up themselves and tarmacking the pavement to stop the problems - at least in some places


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You can buy an additive to put in your tank that will make the petrol last a lot longer. MR WD uses it in his lawnmower over the winter.
> 
> Here is what I found about petrol degrading
> 
> View attachment 576836


So, that petrol I bought for my stove in April 1995, may not work now?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2021)

Fish and chips night here. A mobile chip shop does various areas each week and tonight is our area. You have to order a week or so In advance, then he phones my SIL to tell him when what time they will be in the village and everything can be handed over.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> So, that petrol I bought for my stove in April 1995, may not work now?




Give it a go and let us know if it works.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> So, that petrol I bought for my stove in April 1995, may not work now?


If I was you I would drop a lighted match in. If it explodes you know it is fine.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Fish and chips night here. A mobile chip shop does various areas each week and tonight is our area. You have to order a week or so In advance, then he phones my SIL to tell him when what time they will be in the village and everything can be handed over.


No chips for me thanks. Just fish, mushy peas and a slice of bread.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I apologise for repeating a post of mine from several months ago, but what are these hills of which you speak. Around here anything remotely resembling a bridge is classed as an Alpine climb. I've just checked on a topographical map and the highest point within about 15 miles of my abode is at an oxygen mask height of 102 feet, not bad when you consider my village sits at about 70 feet. We're considering moving in the next few years, possibly north of York and I'm panicking about the climbs already.


York is on a plain. It's 40 years since I lived there but from what I recall you can stay flat for many, many miles. The serious stuff happens in the Dales and the North Yorkshire Moors. It is glorious.........start practicing now and you'll be fine.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2021)

Or come to Lancashire..........any ride less than 2000 feet is flat!


----------



## oldwheels (3 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @oldwheels you mentioned Arenmurchan (spelling??). Is that across from Mull ?
> We had a holiday there some years ago.
> Lovely log cabin
> Lovely gardens with excellent wildlife.
> ...


Ardnamurchan which on Mull is pronounced Ardnamurachan.
The most westerly point on UK mainland is just south of the lighthouse on the north side of the entrance to the Sound of Mull. No idea where the log cabins are tho' I have cycled that road a few times using the Kilchoan ferry and then returning via Lochaline. Hard going as due to traffic it was often impossible to build up speed on the downhills to help with the short steep uphills.
The whistling sands are probably Sanna Bay tho' the only ones I have heard of are on Eigg.
The road in and out is indeed a pain to drive and not one I would choose to do regularly.
I usually make an annual trip out to the lighthouse which is not very far. Not sure about the trike as there are a couple of hills which could defeat me and it is not easy to get off and walk with it.
We dived regularly off the point which was often "interesting" and we insisted on everybody having a marker buoy due to strong tides.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> The local thieves have been busy.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-engla...NRo6f_115Pkh6D_rKl1yNjzVxUVzBxXZs9Gf9LxMSbPBo


It does remind me of my farming days. The water supply to the byre came from a spring a few hundred yards uphill across a field. The pipe was lead and getting pretty clogged up so we got plastic all ready laid out and dug a trench to take out the lead one but as it was getting dark left the pipe ready to lift out next day and put in the plastic. Next morning at half past five ready to start milking discovered no water. Somebody had nicked the lead pipe overnight.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> The local thieves have been busy.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-engla...NRo6f_115Pkh6D_rKl1yNjzVxUVzBxXZs9Gf9LxMSbPBo


They were stealing drain covers up here a few years ago! 

I was doing a long descent once, enjoying the local scenery, then I looked ahead of me and saw that I was about to ride into an uncovered drain. I swerved round that and then saw that _every_ drain cover was missing on both sides of the road for the next 3 km. Apart from being really annoying that some thieving scrotes had stolen them, it was also risking people's lives. Crashing _anything _into a deep hole in the road would probably have serious consequences...


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> The local thieves have been busy.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-engla...NRo6f_115Pkh6D_rKl1yNjzVxUVzBxXZs9Gf9LxMSbPBo


Once reported a pavement being stolen. Police unwilling to act, council unwilling to believe me.

Somebody on the next street who worked for the council eventually reported it.


----------



## Sterlo (3 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Or come to Lancashire..........any ride less than 2000 feet is flat!


NEVER!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo (3 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> York is on a plain. It's 40 years since I lived there but from what I recall you can stay flat for many, many miles. The serious stuff happens in the Dales and the North Yorkshire Moors. It is glorious.........start practicing now and you'll be fine.


We're looking more towards Easingwold so bordering on the Howardian Hills, not massive but enough for me.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> We're looking more towards Easingwold so bordering on the Howardian Hills, not massive but enough for me.


I had friends in Easingwold many years ago. Nice area.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> NEVER!!!!!!


Short local incline.





Hit 57mph, minimum, going down.

The A58, from Littleborough, into Yorkshire is a fun ride. @ColinJ can testify to that.

Edited to correct the spell checker, it didn't seem to like the spelling of a Lancashire placename. 
Must be a Yorkshire one!


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They were stealing drain covers up here a few years ago!
> 
> I was doing a long descent once, enjoying the local scenery, then I looked ahead of me and saw that I was about to ride into an uncovered drain. I swerved round that and then saw that _every_ drain cover was missing on both sides of the road for the next 3 km. Apart from being really annoying that some thieving scrotes had stolen them, it was also risking people's lives. Crashing _anything _into a deep hole in the road would probably have serious consequences...



Theres a place I use near Coleshill, Middleton Hall, its on a stretch of dual Carriageway, I was up there one Sunday and every drain from where we turned onto the road to where we turned into the Hall was missing.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Theres a place I use near Coleshill, Middleton Hall, its on a stretch of dual Carriageway, I was up there one Sunday and every drain from where we turned onto the road to where we turned into the Hall was missing.




My aunt and uncle used to live in Coleshill.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My aunt and uncle used to live in Coleshill.


They ran out of drain covers, so they moved to Yorkshire?


----------



## 12boy (3 Mar 2021)

The tree guys told me to bugger off while they are working so I did. It is windier than promised but my ride was still very nice. After riding on studded snows my gravel tires feel mighty fine. I only climbed 640 ft in a 20 mile rice, but I figure it was in a mile or so so that was good for 72 gear inches.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2021)

We've got hills in North Devon.


----------



## 12boy (4 Mar 2021)

We've 13k+ mountains in Wyoming and the one by Casper is 8200. Course that is only 3k above Casper. My neighbor used to ride up but I will not. Going up would be a lot of work but coming down at speed with no shoulder and huge pickups and 5th wheelers piloted by guys who have had a beer or six isn't for me. If I knew there would be no traffic that would be ok. My neighbor, come to to think of has had 2 accidents on that road, both on recumbents. The one last October broke both bones in his lower leg so his foot was only held on by muscle, skin and tendons. 1 pin and 2 plates later he is finally walking pretty good. He and I are too old for that crap. And, our wives don't appreciate our needing that level of care from them either. Gotta be a little more careful.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> We've 13k+ mountains in Wyoming and the one by Casper is 8200. Course that is only 3k above Casper. My neighbor used to ride up but I will not. Going up would be a lot of work but coming down at speed with no shoulder and huge pickups and 5th wheelers piloted by guys who have had a beer or six isn't for me. If I knew there would be no traffic that would be ok. My neighbor, come to to think of has had 2 accidents on that road, both on recumbents. The one last October broke both bones in his lower leg so his foot was only held on by muscle, skin and tendons. 1 pin and 2 plates later he is finally walking pretty good. He and I are too old for that crap. And, our wives don't appreciate our needing that level of care from them either. Gotta be a little more careful.


Assuming no traffic, road closed, and your nerve held, what speed do you reckon you'd hit going up?


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2021)




----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


Two sugars and a drop of milk in mine, if you don't mind.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Two sugars and a drop of milk in mine, if you don't mind.


One question from me before I turn in...

I have realised that for some reason I really don't enjoy drinking tea after midnight. I love it from when I get up until about 10 pm but after that it starts tasting odd, as if the milk is slightly off even though it _isn't_. It is semi-skimmed milk. 

I can't figure out what is going on. Has anybody got any ideas?

I normally end up just drinking chilled tap water instead.

Anyway, that's me done for now...


----------



## rustybolts (4 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> One question from me before I turn in...
> 
> I have realised that for some reason I really don't enjoy drinking tea after midnight. I love it from when I get up until about 10 pm but after that it starts tasting odd, as if the milk is slightly off even though it _isn't_. It is semi-skimmed milk.
> 
> ...


Just woke up on the couch , fell asleep for 3 hrs with the dog on my chest, Will head off to bed with her on my chest still . She loves the bed. My missus is using her Salin Plus salt therapy fan for the first time. I bought it for her to assist her regain her sense of smell. She is sleeping in a smaller bedroom to give the fan a chance to do its magic. Fingers crossed it will do her a bit of good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks,
Got up for a pee and couldn’t get back to sleep so I’m on the couch downstairs reading a book. Green bin day today, it’s full of clippings from Mrs Tenkaykev’s bush so quite a handful to lug to the front gate. I’ve entered an event yesterday, the “ Cider Frolic” . It involves running and drinking Cider, just my sort of event 😁🍺
It’s given me a bit of focus for my running so onwards and upwards!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2021)

Morning. Waste of time going to bed as I saw every hour. I can’t switch my brain off. 

Oh well, the birds are singing so daylight won’t be far away. Another chilly and dull day with the chance of a shower but will be fine for walking.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Waste of time going to bed as I saw every hour. I can’t switch my brain off.
> 
> Oh well, the birds are singing so daylight won’t be far away. Another chilly and dull day with the chance of a shower but will be fine for walking.


A shower would be good as I got a strong whiff while reading that


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2021)

I have risen!

According to my westher station we had 8mm ofmrain overnight.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

Hello all.
In bed late (for me) but still woke at 0530 .
An Aldi dash is planned for 0745.... I do not feel like it.
A cold start but it seems to be warming up.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Doggie walking on Croyde beach this morning and picking up a newspaper in Georgeham on the way through.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2021)

Morning. A bit murky here but warmer than it was yesterday .

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Paulus (4 Mar 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 

A damp, grey start to the day here. 

It's first jab day for MrsP and my good self. The community pharmacy near us uses the Astra zenica (sp) vaccine, so a good start to the day. Our names obviously came to the top of the list as we got a letter from the NHS on Monday to book, and then on Tuesday we both got a text message from our doctors surgery to book, but using a different location. As we had already booked we declined the second offer.

The dog has got a sore eye for some reason and is looking a bit down in the paw. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> According to my westher station we had 8mm ofmrain overnight.


Any recommendations?
I’ve been thinking of getting a weather station. A work colleague had quite a sophisticated expensive one. Of course, being maintenance guys we had a look when one of the parts broke. It was quite ingeniously simple.
EDIT:
I’ve done a site search and discovered the “ Amateur Meteorological Thread” with your recent posting 👍😎


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2021)

Hello people. A touch grey and a few rain drops, 5⁰ and looks like the sun will appear soon. The birds are almost hoarse. Starlings are nesting under the eves making regular trips, next door I'm relieved to say.

Our wren has appeared, he is so busy - they build multiple nests and the female choses one which she lines with moss, grass, feathers etc. Pretty much like our house......I do all the DIY, rubbing down, painting etc. Mrs P browses the web and orders soft furnishings.

Slept till 7.10. A good thing. Busy day ahead, club kit to deliver to friend, pick up Cervelo from LBS, many minor odds and ends. Then the one I'm not sure of:

The only person I remain in contact from school organises a quarterly reunion on Zoom. Started in 2020. Although we are rarely in touch we remain good friends. I've avoided these for a year, each time my excuse has been I cycle on that day. He knows I don't ride on Thursdays and arranged today's to fit with this. Over the last 10 days people have been emailing a potted history of their life.........I'm not looking forward to this!


----------



## gavroche (4 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> We've got hills in North Devon.


And you have even more potholes than hills.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello people. A touch grey and a few rain drops, 5⁰ and looks like the sun will appear soon. The birds are almost hoarse. Starlings are nesting under the eves making regular trips, next door I'm relieved to say.
> 
> Our wren has appeared, he is so busy - they build multiple nests and the female choses one which she lines with moss, grass, feathers etc. Pretty much like our house......I do all the DIY, rubbing down, painting etc. Mrs P browses the web and orders soft furnishings.
> 
> ...



Reunions... interesting. 

Personally, I have never attended one. But, one of my drinking pals is an avid “attender”. He goes to reunions of school, workplaces, clubs. Last year he became quite depressed after attending a works reunion of one of his former jobs. The numbers attending had dwindled from 30+ to 3, (my Pal is 81, so, his ex work mates are similar age). My advice was, don’t go. No doubt reunions this year were cancelled due to Covid, so, perhaps the problem has solved itself.


----------



## Sterlo (4 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> We've got hills in North Devon.


We've got hills in Yorkshire, just not in the East Riding part of it


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2021)

Hi again


----------



## pawl (4 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> York is on a plain. It's 40 years since I lived there but from what I recall you can stay flat for many, many miles. The serious stuff happens in the Dales and the North Yorkshire Moors. It is glorious.........start practicing now and you'll be fine.




York is on a plain Where is it moving too. Oops silly me.Wrong ✈️


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2021)

I might wander round to the Co-op soon. Maybe should take my specs this time so I can buy frozen broccoli instead of the bloody spinach I lifted by mistake last time!


----------



## pawl (4 Mar 2021)

Morning Should really put this in mundane news My first thing in a morning ritual is as follows

Get up
Have a cup of tea
Switch on I pad go into cc
Prepare breakfast three Weetabix doesn’t really take any preparation 
Read the retirement or mundane news thread while drinking my coffee 

You will have noticed toast and Marmite are not on the breakfast menu.I can hear a collective sigh of relief from all the Marmite haters

Have a great day


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Morning Should really put this in mundane news My first thing in a morning ritual is as follows
> 
> Get up
> Have a cup of tea
> ...


Thank God. Between marmite and that disgusting fish roe stuff!  Mind you, the spinach I tried was pretty  too. Won’t make the mistake of buying that again.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> York is on a plain Where is it moving too. Oops silly me.Wrong ✈


I was very careful with that post!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I was very careful with that post!


We eat barrow loads of spinach. Potatoes, spinach, onion, garlic, corriander and cumin. Hmmmmmm.......died and went to heaven.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We eat barrow loads of spinach. Potatoes, spinach, onion, garlic, corriander and cumin. Hmmmmmm.......died and went to heaven.


I like all the others, just not the spinach.


----------



## pawl (4 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Thank God. Between marmite and that disgusting fish roe stuff!  Mind you, the spinach I tried was pretty  too. Won’t make the mistake of buying that again.



I was thinking about asking the Haggis makers of Scotland to produce marmite flavoured Haggis


----------



## Paulus (4 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I like all the others, just not the spinach.


Did you cook it to mush, It only takes one minute.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I like all the others, just not the spinach.


You realise that Popeye was an early attempt at getting kids to eat their greens! 

It's all to do with the placement of the decimal point in the wrong place.
https://www.brainpickings.org/2013/07/02/spinach-popeye-error-half-life-of-facts/


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> One question from me before I turn in...
> 
> I have realised that for some reason I really don't enjoy drinking tea after midnight. I love it from when I get up until about 10 pm but after that it starts tasting odd, as if the milk is slightly off even though it _isn't_. It is semi-skimmed milk.
> 
> ...


Any medication taken slightly earlier?


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> I was thinking about asking the Haggis makers of Scotland to produce marmite flavoured Haggis


Make your own!


----------



## Sterlo (4 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Make your own!
> View attachment 576956


Good god, is there anything available without bloody Marmite???


----------



## pawl (4 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Make your own!
> View attachment 576956




Thanks for that Classic 33If do that and Mo finds out she might ask the mods to give me a life ban


----------



## pawl (4 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Good god, is there anything available without bloody Marmite???




Not yet.but here’s hoping


----------



## Sterlo (4 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We eat barrow loads of spinach. Potatoes, spinach, onion, garlic, corriander and cumin. Hmmmmmm.......died and went to heaven.


I must be odd, I HATE onion  (and Marmite), if I see lumps of it in anything it puts me off, that's why I tend to cook my own stuff so I can make it without.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I might wander round to the Co-op soon. Maybe should take my specs this time so I can buy frozen broccoli instead of the bloody spinach I lifted by mistake last time!


I like  bloody spinach


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Good god, is there anything available without bloody Marmite???


Seemingly not the stuff seems to *spread*!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2021)

Must head up to the allotment........but first........

Mrs P dropped her soft boiled eggs on the wooden dining room floor earlier. Apparently laughing loudly was not the appropriate response!

😄😄😄


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Good god, is there anything available without bloody Marmite???


Be grateful you don't live in Australia, you need to have proof of age to buy Vegemite in certain areas. 
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wo...-Vegemite-sales-to-prevent-alcohol-abuse.html


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Must head up to the allotment........but first........
> 
> Mrs P dropped her soft boiled eggs on the wooden dining room floor earlier. Apparently laughing loudly was not the appropriate response!
> 
> 😄😄😄


But a clip round t'lughole was the correct response to your response?


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2021)

Think we all need a bloody good laugh. 


View: https://youtu.be/ye8KXGa76R8


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Thank God. Between marmite and that disgusting fish roe stuff!  Mind you, the spinach I tried was pretty  too. Won’t make the mistake of buying that again.


Mo......nothing nicer than a slice of toast with marmite, spinach then a good thick layer of fish roe


----------



## The Rover (4 Mar 2021)

World book day today, Callum’s gone to school dressed as a word rather than a book.
It shouldn't be too difficult for this astute bunch to work it out.....


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mo......nothing nicer than a slice of toast with marmite, spinach then a good thick layer of fish roe


Try the Swedish version of Marmite, Kalles Kaviar.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

The Rover said:


> World book day today, Callum’s gone to school dressed as a word rather than a book.
> It shouldn't be too difficult for this astute bunch to work it out.....
> View attachment 576965
> 
> ...


Where is he ? I can't see him.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

Apologies to the pagans on here but I have just enjoyed toast, marmite and cheese


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Apologies to the pagans on here but I have just enjoyed toast, marmite and cheese


Think I might have Cod roes on Marmite toast at lunchtime.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Think I might have Cod roes on Marmite toast at lunchtime.


The thing is..... I was joking


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2021)




----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The thing is..... I was joking


I wasn't.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Think I might have Cod roes on Marmite toast at lunchtime.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2021)

I’m just having a chicken salad sandwich.....no marmite involved!


----------



## oldwheels (4 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Thank God. Between marmite and that disgusting fish roe stuff!  Mind you, the spinach I tried was pretty  too. Won’t make the mistake of buying that again.


I like spinach but cauliflower and cauliflower do not agree with my acid reflux so sadly have to avoid them. Proper cod roe is nice but not the tinned mush. We got a gift of a large amount from a fishing boat when I allowed them access to our well equipped workshop.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> I was thinking about asking the Haggis makers of Scotland to produce marmite flavoured Haggis


NO.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2021)

Wow, THAT was odd! A noise woke me up - workmen operating machinery outside. I felt totally exhausted and had a headache... 

Then my alarm went off, at the correct volume this time. Obviously I couldn't have adjusted it properly the morning before. The lack of sleep is not doing me any favours! 

I felt too groggy to get up so I decided to go back to sleep. I closed my eyes but was immediately startled by another loud noise outside. 

Somehow or other the fright seemed to have cleared my groggy head and fatigue. And then I noticed the time - in what felt like just 10 seconds I had actually slept for 70 more minutes! 

My body is telling me to get more sleep at night. As soon as I relax during the day I doze off. It takes me about 90 minutes to watch my evening recording of the 55 minute Ch4 news because I fall asleep and wind back the bits I missed! 



classic33 said:


> Any medication taken slightly earlier?


Hmm... Warfarin, but that would be 6 hours or so. That is worth looking into. Thanks.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Mar 2021)

Some days I just cannot get my act together to do anything useful and today seems to be one of them. 
Nice sunny day but a cold NE wind.
General bin has been emptied and brought in again. Weighed a ton with all the stuff I managed to clear out but there is much more yet to do.
Need to give myself a good kick to get moving outside.Tomorrow looks good so may try Loch na Keal again but starting in a different bit and must remember to start the camera earlier this time.


----------



## pawl (4 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> NO.




Are you sure


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Wow, THAT was odd! A noise woke me up - workmen operating machinery outside. I felt totally exhausted and had a headache...
> 
> Then my alarm went off, at the correct volume this time. Obviously I couldn't have adjusted it properly the morning before. The lack of sleep is not doing me any favours!
> 
> ...



For the last week or so I've been using the alarm on my Garmin watch. It silently vibrates against my wrist which is great as it doesn't disturb Mrs Tenkaykev if she is sound asleep.


----------



## Sterlo (4 Mar 2021)

I've just found something that makes me think maybe Marmite isn't that bad after all.
Curried tripe recipe | Food | The Guardian


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> For the last week or so I've been using the alarm on my Garmin watch. It silently vibrates against my wrist which is great as it doesn't disturb Mrs Tenkaykev if she is sound asleep.


I could have my alarm as loud as I want - there isn't anyone else here to disturb! 

I quite fancy a GPS watch but can't afford one. _Sea of vapours_ uses one and seems to navigate perfectly well on his long bike rides.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2021)

I have a Hermes delivery due soon. Stocking up on High5 zero tabs in anticipation of some warm weather. Certainly don’t need them just now. It’s still freezing outside.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I could have my alarm as loud as I want - there isn't anyone else here to disturb!
> 
> I quite fancy a GPS watch but can't afford one. _Sea of vapours_ uses one and seems to navigate perfectly well on his long bike rides.


Love my Garmins. I have the Fenix for logging walks and runs and daily use to track heart rate, sleep, stress, etc and an Edge 830 for the bike. They have both been excellent.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Love my Garmins. I have the Fenix for logging walks and runs and daily use to track heart rate, sleep, stress, etc and an Edge 830 for the bike. They have both been excellent.


I am looking forward to having spending money again next year when I get my state pension. I have been living very frugally for years to eke out my inheritance from my mum. 

I have run the numbers and I should end up with £60+/week to spend on good stuff like GPS watches. A BIG increase on £0/week!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am looking forward to having spending money again next year when I get my state pension. I have been living very frugally for years to eke out my inheritance from my mum.
> 
> I have run the numbers and I should end up with £60+/week to spend on good stuff like GPS watches. A BIG increase on £0/week!


I just have a smallish pension as I retired early but my dad and step mum left a fair bit so I just dip into that when I need, otherwise I would be struggling too. Just over 4 years and I will have the state pension on top so will be even better.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m just having a chicken salad sandwich.....no marmite involved!


So not a real sandwich then


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2021)

Snake and pygmy pie for lunch for us.

I to have another 12 months to go before I can collect my pension. Can't wait.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> For the last week or so I've been using the alarm on my Garmin watch. It silently vibrates against my wrist which is great as it doesn't disturb Mrs Tenkaykev if she is sound asleep.


Depends where your wrist is


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I've just found something that makes me think maybe Marmite isn't that bad after all.
> Curried tripe recipe | Food | The Guardian


 for tripe
And
 for curried tripe


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I just have a smallish pension as I retired early but my dad and step mum left a fair bit so I just dip into that when I need, otherwise I would be struggling too. Just over 4 years and I will have the state pension on top so will be even better.


There is also the chance that I might actually finish one of my puzzle games and earn some money from that. Earning (say) just £20/week pre-pension would be embarrassing but to earn it as a pension top-up would be great! 

I have been making excuses NOT to finish the first game after making the mistake of showing the prototype to people who are not interested in this kind of thing. "_You are wasting your time - It's crap!_" wasn't exactly the encouragement I was looking for!


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There is also the chance that I might actually finish one of my puzzle games and earn some money from that. Earning (say) just £20/week pre-pension would be embarrassing but to earn it as a pension top-up would be great!
> 
> I have been making excuses NOT to finish the first game after making the mistake of showing the prototype to people who are not interested in this kind of thing. "_You are wasting your time - It's crap!_" wasn't exactly the encouragement I was looking for!


I’m not a gamer at all, unless you count “ Space Invaders “ on my Sinclair Spectrum all those years ago. There is one “ game” app that I find enchanting, “ Monument Valley “ on the iPad. It’s a puzzle game where you have to guide a young cartoon girl through a series of geometric landscapes. The accompanying soundtrack is gentle and calming.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2021)

The Rover said:


> World book day today, Callum’s gone to school dressed as a word rather than a book.
> It shouldn't be too difficult for this astute bunch to work it out.....
> View attachment 576965
> 
> ...


If they can read......


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I just have a smallish pension as I retired early but my dad and step mum left a fair bit so I just dip into that when I need, otherwise I would be struggling too. Just over 4 years and I will have the state pension on top so will be even better.


Yes, though ours is savings, we do the same. When Mrs P gets her state pension it won't be necessary but we probably will have more days out, weekends away.

The kids get the house but we hope to be skint the day we pop off. I've told the children the house is yours but don't bother looking in the bank!!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2021)

Finished on the allotment, about two hours tomorrow should see the essentials finished.

Time to shower, lunch - naan bread, tuna, gherkins, cuppa - and prepare for the reunion.

Any tips on how I can take ten years off my appearance? In an hour........


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I just have a smallish pension as I retired early but my dad and step mum left a fair bit so I just dip into that when I need, otherwise I would be struggling too. Just over 4 years and I will have the state pension on top so will be even better.



I've been drawing my state pension for four years now, topped up with pension credit.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Wow, THAT was odd! A noise woke me up - workmen operating machinery outside. I felt totally exhausted and had a headache...
> 
> Then my alarm went off, at the correct volume this time. Obviously I couldn't have adjusted it properly the morning before. The lack of sleep is not doing me any favours!
> 
> ...


Don't stop or alter the timing of the medication, just put up with no milk in the cuppa. The safer option.

What happened to this new "rota/timetable" you said you were going to be sticking to, to help you sleep?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Finished on the allotment, about two hours tomorrow should see the essentials finished.
> 
> Time to shower, lunch - naan bread, tuna, gherkins, cuppa - and prepare for the reunion.
> 
> Any tips on how I can take ten years off my appearance? In an hour........


Did one yesterday - most of hadn;t seen each other since 1978

Naturally 2 people had hardy changed except for hair colour

Think I have aged most - but whatever
I know photographers sometimes rub vaseline on the lens to make people look younger
you could try that but I suspect you might just look fuzzy - is that better or worse than reality????


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2021)

It's freezing out it's 5c, but it feels a lot colder


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Finished on the allotment, about two hours tomorrow should see the essentials finished.
> 
> Time to shower, lunch - naan bread, tuna, gherkins, cuppa - and prepare for the reunion.
> 
> Any tips on how I can take ten years off my appearance? In an hour........


Sellotape or skin coloured surgical tape to hold back and tighten any sagging skin. Shoe polish to darken the hair. NO LED lights.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's freezing out it's 5c, but it feels a lot colder


6.8°C here, trying to rain. Fog has gone though.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Depends where your wrist is


Same place it's always been, end of his arm and before his hand.
Where else!!


----------



## gavroche (4 Mar 2021)

@Dirk I thought you might like to know that the French word for potholes is " Nid de poules" which means Hen's nest. You must have plenty of hens in Devon then.


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> @Dirk I thought you might like to know that the French word for potholes is " Nid de poules" which means Hen's nest. You must have plenty of hens in Devon then.


Gert big 'uns!


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Gert big 'uns!


I used to know a girl called Gert Bigguns


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> There is one “ game” app that I find enchanting, “ Monument Valley “ on the iPad. It’s a puzzle game where you have to guide a young cartoon girl through a series of geometric landscapes. The accompanying soundtrack is gentle and calming.


Checks Google Play Store... Yes, available for Android too.

Wow - that looks stunning! I don't even aspire to creating something as sophisticated as that. Mind you, the studio spent $1,400,000 developing it, so you would expect it to be good... They made over $14,000,000 in the first 2 years after its launch.



classic33 said:


> Don't stop or alter the timing of the medication, just put up with no milk in the cuppa. The safer option.


I definitely wouldn't mess with the warfarin just to enjoy a cuppa, but I wouldn't enjoy the tea without milk. I might get away with half the amount of milk though. I'll try that tonight.



classic33 said:


> What happened to this new "rota/timetable" you said you were going to be sticking to, to help you sleep?


I know... 

This lot logging back in, unable to sleep, before I go to bed... that doesn't help! I dread lying there staring at the ceiling for hours - I did too much of that in the past. In those days the only way I could be assured of shutting my mind down was to drink 5 or 6 pints of beer and I'm not going back to that. My wallet can't afford the booze, and my mind and body definitely can't either!

I'm going to have to wean myself off the late nights. Okay, tonight... bed by 03:00, lights out by 03:45. Let's see how that goes! If that works, I'll try 02:30/03:15 and so on. I'd be happy going to sleep at 01:00. With that, I'd be getting up at 08:00 and having plenty of time to do what I want to do in daylight.


----------



## 12boy (4 Mar 2021)

Classic 33...it took my neighbor about an hour and a half to go from his place to Bear Trap Meadow which is a mile or so past the top, and maybe 8 miles from his place. Not only would he do this on a recumbent but at other times a Montague Paratrooper with enough stuff in panniers to make it weigh 60 lbs. He loves that kind of pain. Now his leg has healed he says he will be riding again.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Finished on the allotment, about two hours tomorrow should see the essentials finished.
> 
> Time to shower, lunch - naan bread, tuna, gherkins, cuppa - and prepare for the reunion.
> 
> *Any tips on how I can take ten years off my appearance? In an hour........*



If I recall, you said it was a Zoom re-union?, get one of your sons to sit infront of the webcam ?


----------



## gavroche (4 Mar 2021)

Driving back to the potholes on Saturday and I am very likely to stay until the end of the month .
I am taking my bike with me this time and hope the weather will improve. 
Our daughter won't be moving house until the third week of April  apparently but we should come home before that as she is using a removing firm.
My wife has been there since the beginning of December and is ready to come home now, it all depends how our daughter will react to the radio therapy.


----------



## pawl (4 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> for tripe
> And
> for curried tripe




Welcome to Marmite appreciation


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> If I recall, you said it was a Zoom re-union?, get one of your sons to sit infront of the webcam ?


Get this man the prize!!!! My eldest actually looks very like me as a young man.......................you know incredibly handsome


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> for tripe
> And
> for curried tripe


 
We use to have tripe as a child, my Mum said it was offal, she was very polite,  I couldn't stomach it now


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Get this man the prize!!!! My eldest actually looks very like me as a young man.......................you know incredibly handsome


The word oxymoron comes to mind


----------



## oldwheels (4 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Are you sure


Heathenish mixture even tho' I like haggis and also marmite but not together. Yuk.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I've just found something that makes me think maybe Marmite isn't that bad after all.
> Curried tripe recipe | Food | The Guardian


Tripe needs something to add taste so why not. Nothing much can be done about the texture tho'.


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2021)

Bought myself a new watch.
@Dave7 - You're into diving aren't you? This is a 1960 British submariners service watch apparently.
What do you reckon?


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 576971


Whoever owns those feet, doesn't do that job. Lace up boots, clean as well!

The perfect footwear to allow warm tar into the inner, where the foot is. Doubt they're steel toecapped either.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I like spinach but cauliflower and cauliflower do not agree with my acid reflux so sadly have to avoid them. Proper cod roe is nice but not the tinned mush. We got a gift of a large amount from a fishing boat when I allowed them access to our well equipped workshop.


Didn't want/unable to pay?


----------



## oldwheels (4 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Didn't want/unable to pay?


Fishing boat had a breakdown of some equipment. I was asked by an employee who had been talking to them if they could use our workshop to fix it. Small community we help each other so I did not expect any reward. Costs nothing to be helpful.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Bought myself a new watch.
> @Dave7 - You're into diving aren't you? This is a 1960 British submariners service watch apparently.
> What do you reckon?
> View attachment 577041


Its a classy looking watch Dirk, that's for sure.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Welcome to Marmite appreciation


The National Marmite Appreciation Society.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Bought myself a new watch.
> @Dave7 - You're into diving aren't you? This is a 1960 British submariners service watch apparently.
> What do you reckon?
> View attachment 577041


What depth is it water proof to?

Submariners worked in a mostly dry environment.


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Its a classy looking watch Dirk, that's for sure.


Should be for £4.89 inc P&P. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eaglemos...-/402603923241?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Should be for £4.89 inc P&P.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eaglemos...-/402603923241?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


You was robbed my son, you was robbed .


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> What depth is it water proof to?
> 
> Submariners worked in a mostly dry environment.


TBF I don't think he said it was waterproof at all.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2021)

Blimey. That watch is even cheaper than the ones that I buy.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Blimey. That watch is even cheaper than the ones that I buy.


It cost about £4.89 more than mine... 

If I want to know the time these days when I'm out I just use my phone (or Garmin on my bike).

PS Mind you, I do like the look of that watch.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Blimey. That watch is even cheaper than the ones that I buy.


Impossible, you said you don't buy any.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2021)

It is odd though that a 1960s watch was manufactured from 2010 onwards...  (Obviously a cheapo replica. Let's hope it keeps good time!)


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> What depth is it water proof to?
> 
> Submariners worked in a mostly dry environment.


One of my work colleagues used to do a lot of “ Trials Fits” for the M.O.D. He was at Faslane fitting some electrical test kit into one of the Nuclear Subs that was getting towards the end of its refit. There was another contractor on board fitting some kit who decided it would be a good idea to drill a hole for a fixing and breached the inner hull 😮 oops!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It is odd though that a 1960s watch was manufactured from 2010 onwards...  (Obviously a cheapo replica. Let's hope it keeps good time!)


Its spot on...... .....twice each day


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It cost about £4.89 more than mine...
> 
> If I want to know the time these days when I'm out I just use my phone (or Garmin on my bike).
> 
> PS Mind you, I do like the look of that watch.




A big watch is better these days especially with my eyesight. I must admit I never wear a watch nowadays. I use my phone or my tablet.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> A big watch is better these days especially with my eyesight. I must admit I never wear a watch nowadays. I use my phone or my tablet.


I've just accepted reality and ordered a pair of *THESE* cycling sunglasses which have reading lenses built in.

PS I was thinking about being able to focus on my GPS but they will also be handy when I have to find little shards of glass or thorns in punctured tyres!


----------



## shep (4 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've just accepted reality and ordered a pair of *THESE* cycling sunglasses which have reading lenses built in.
> 
> PS I was thinking about being able to focus on my GPS but they will also be handy when I have to find little shards of glass or thorns in punctured tyres!


They look ace, my Wahoo bolt is a bit small so these might be just ticket.


----------



## derrick (4 Mar 2021)

Lined a ceiling for a friend today. My arms are aching.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2021)

derrick said:


> Lined a ceiling for a friend today. My arms are aching.


Did you have to '_do a Dibnah_'...?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm going to have to wean myself off the late nights. Okay, tonight _*TOMORROW NIGHT*_... bed by 03:00, lights out by 03:45. Let's see how that goes! If that works, I'll try 02:30/03:15 and so on. I'd be happy going to sleep at 01:00. With that, I'd be getting up at 08:00 and having plenty of time to do what I want to do in daylight.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Mar 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2021)

shep said:


> They look ace, my Wahoo bolt is a bit small so these might be just ticket.


A friend wears these and finds them very good. Screen size was the deciding factor when I chose the Elemnt over the Bolt for exactly the same reason.

I do find a black and white GPS screen much easier to read than colour.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Mar 2021)

Morning. Actually got some sleep last night  Off out after my coffee. Will walk and maybe jog a bit if I feel up to it. The birds are singing their hearts out.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've just accepted reality and ordered a pair of *THESE* cycling sunglasses which have reading lenses built in.
> 
> PS I was thinking about being able to focus on my GPS but they will also be handy when I have to find little shards of glass or thorns in punctured tyres!


Serious question.
How can you cycle wearing reading glasses?
Won't everything be blared ?
My sun glasses have distance lenses so I can see erhh distance. They allow me to read my garmin......which I only use for mph and distance.
Bit of a faff when I need my phone or the odd mech problem as I need to swap to reading specs.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

Good morning folk. Overcast but dry here.
Dark when I got up at 0600 but already getting light......spring is definitely springing.
Now, I thought it was very windy as I thought I could hear it through the trees. Nothing now, very strange.
We live maybe 2 miles from the M62 and for some reason, some mornings, we can hear the buzz of traffic so it may have been that.


----------



## Drago (5 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

Oh yes, in other news.
There was another claimed panther/puma sighting in Warrington......near the ship canal.
IMO it happens too often, with similar descriptions to not have some basis. But who knows.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Oh yes, in other news.
> There was another claimed panther/puma sighting in Warrington......near the ship canal.
> IMO it happens too often, with similar descriptions to not have some basis. But who knows.


What - I ride around there - well over it - which area is the cat in???
or - potential cat I suppose - potential urban myth?


----------



## Drago (5 Mar 2021)

Shopping day today. I'll take the dog with me.

Online SAR training tonight.

5 or 6 years ago I sighted a panther/puma type animal while walking lemmy across the fields. For fear of the pish taking I mentioned it to no one but Mrs D, but eventually plucked up the courage to mention it to a lass at work who's Mum lived in the village, and straight awsy she told me her mum's neighbour had seen it in the same spot a few years previously. Then a few days after my sighting 2 lads had a close encounter with it while crossing the road in the next village.

I did report it to a big cat researcher but never even got an acknowledgement.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Yay - it's Fish Friday again!
Doggie walking first thing, then off to Barnstaple.

Regarding cycling glasses, I tend to buy cheapish safety glasses and fit them with stick on reading lenses. I've never had a lense fall out. Added advantage of only having to buy the lenses once as they are transferable.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bolle-RU...-/323949554508?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydrotac...-/123720415183?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2021)

Its been six years since a man with a van dropped this at my door.













I've now had my Genesis Flyer for six years.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2021)

Coooeee. It's cold. Brrr

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question.
> How can you cycle wearing reading glasses?


It's just a small section at the bottom so it's only when you really look down like at your gps that you notice it. I've got a pair too and they are good.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2021)

Ah Mo beat me to it. I've tried my buddy's and they work very well. I prefer a clear lens and use these from Screwfix

Screwfix gla

I've had many pairs of cycling specific glasses and lost or broken them all.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2021)

To business. Good morning. Looks like a decent day ahead. The threatened frost and mist did not appear. Currently 3⁰ and light cloud.

Just loaded up with porridge as I'm heading out at 9.00 for a bicycle ride. Just to be novel.

Not much else on. We are meeting friends online tonight. We are going to attempt to teach ourselves Bridge via Zoom. Could be entertaining!


----------



## oldwheels (5 Mar 2021)

Another sunny day but minus 4.6C outside when I got up. Temp rising sharply now the sun is brighter and shining on the sensor.
Sun shines in my front windows and heats the room up very quickly so no need to put the stove on yet. In any case I hope to be out in the morning at least.
The linkspan at Craignure is being refurbished over the weekend so no vehicle ferries after 1710 today until hopefully Monday morning. We still have the Lochaline link and in dire emergency Kilchoan so not totally cut off. Any medical emergencies have to go to Ft William instead of Oban.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Mar 2021)

Looking forward to this. Just a 2 parter I think, but I read the book some time ago and enjoyed it. I like John Simm.
https://www.theargus.co.uk/news/19133303.itv-confirm-first-episode-crime-drama-grace-will-air/


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Mar 2021)

I was starting the day off with a nice relaxing coffee and then I had a phone call from HMRC , a recorded message telling me they were on to the tax fraud I was carrying out . I am taking this call extremely seriously. 


PaulSB said:


> Ah Mo beat me to it. I've tried my buddy's and they work very well. I prefer a clear lens and use these from Screwfix
> 
> Screwfix gla
> 
> I've had many pairs of cycling specific glasses and lost or broken them all.


I have been using Bolle industrial safety sunglasses for years, ever since I realised how much it would cost to replace my Rayban aviators


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Mar 2021)

A bright but chilly day. I decided to put my winter coat away last week, so you can all blame me for the return of the cold spell.
I'm off for a walk, I'll venture past B+Q on my way back as I want to replace some of the slats on our garden bench. 
One of the rings on our gas hob stopped working a couple of days ago. I took the brass jet out and tried a darning needle to unblock it but it was solid and I had to resort to using a tiny drill in my Dremel. That did the job but the jet is a bit fiercer than it was, so I've decided to replace all of the jets. That's my task for later in the day. If you hear what sounds like rolling thunder heading up from the South It might be my cooker 

Anecdote time. A colleague could smell gas in his kitchen. Checked everything was off, opened the windows and called the Gas Board. Engineer turns up and has a poke around with his kit. Yes, there's a leak somewhere, not a big leak but definitely a leak. His kitchen had floor covering over a concrete floor. They took the covering up and tried various things to try and identify the source of the leak. They narrowed it down to a small area, then the Gas Fitter took out his lighter and moved it over the floor until a tiny flame appeared.


----------



## Drago (5 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeee. It's cold. Brrr
> 
> Stay safe folks


Some sub zero temps forecast for the next few days, just for me so i can monitor them with my weather station.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Some sub zero temps forecast for the next few days, just for me so i can monitor them with my weather station.




Love the new Avatar.


----------



## GM (5 Mar 2021)

Morning all... A lot of catching up to do and then out for a walk. Meeting up with our daughter later for another walk over Alley Pally.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## pawl (5 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Looking forward to this. Just a 2 parter I think, but I read the book some time ago and enjoyed it. I like John Simm.
> https://www.theargus.co.uk/news/19133303.itv-confirm-first-episode-crime-drama-grace-will-air/




If it’s good as the books should be a good watch


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A bright but chilly day. I decided to put my winter coat away last week, so you can all blame me for the return of the cold spell.
> I'm off for a walk, I'll venture past B+Q on my way back as I want to replace some of the slats on our garden bench.
> One of the rings on our gas hob stopped working a couple of days ago. I took the brass jet out and tried a darning needle to unblock it but it was solid and I had to resort to using a tiny drill in my Dremel. That did the job but the jet is a bit fiercer than it was, so I've decided to replace all of the jets. That's my task for later in the day. If you hear what sounds like rolling thunder heading up from the South It might be my cooker
> 
> Anecdote time. A colleague could smell gas in his kitchen. Checked everything was off, opened the windows and called the Gas Board. Engineer turns up and has a poke around with his kit. Yes, there's a leak somewhere, not a big leak but definitely a leak. His kitchen had floor covering over a concrete floor. They took the covering up and tried various things to try and identify the source of the leak. They narrowed it down to a small area, then the Gas Fitter took out his lighter and moved it over the floor until a tiny flame appeared.



With our first house, a mate always reckoned there was a slight gas smell in the back room, we couldn't smell anything. When I decorated the back room for the first time I was tidying up the ceiling before painting it, I hit a lump close to the wall, a lump of newspaper fell out exposing a pipe and a strong smell of gas started wafting round, I called the emergancy gas and they made it safe. What someone had done was take out a gas appliance, cut the supply pipe just inside the ceiling, crimped the end shut, wrapped it in newspaper and then plastered over it.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Love the new Avatar.


Yeah he changes it more times than his underpants


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> What - I ride around there - well over it - which area is the cat in???
> or - potential cat I suppose - potential urban myth?


This one was near Latchford between the canal and the railway.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah he changes it more times than his underpants


Blimey, I change wives more times than he changes his underpants.......and I have only had this one


----------



## pawl (5 Mar 2021)

Morning

Feel absolutely knackered this morning.Didn’t get to bed till twelve fifteen Binge watched Line Of Duty before new series starts It was some time ago since the last series and couldn’t remember how it finished.It s got a bit compulsive I will probably remember it as I get into the later series


----------



## numbnuts (5 Mar 2021)

Her upstairs has a hammer....started at 09:01 and still on going, hope I win the lottey soon............


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey, I change wives more times than he changes his underpants.......and I have only had this one


He mentioned having a weather station before - some of them have webcams on them - should we be worried????


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Looking forward to this. Just a 2 parter I think, but I read the book some time ago and enjoyed it. I like John Simm.
> https://www.theargus.co.uk/news/19133303.itv-confirm-first-episode-crime-drama-grace-will-air/



Yes, I have read the complete series of books, be interesting to see the adaption for TV


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah he changes it more times than his underpants




Stop with the underpants reference. I keep needing mibd bleach


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Looking forward to this. Just a 2 parter I think, but I read the book some time ago and enjoyed it. I like John Simm.
> https://www.theargus.co.uk/news/19133303.itv-confirm-first-episode-crime-drama-grace-will-air/


I think I have read all those novels. Can't recall a bad one.
I look forward to that.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2021)

Lamb casserole for us today. Should be ready in a few hours. I can smell it and its makng me hungry


----------



## Paulus (5 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> If it’s good as the books should be a good watch


I've read all of the Grace books, they are all very good. I hope they don't ruin the stories with adjusting them for the small screen.


----------



## Paulus (5 Mar 2021)

Good morning all, a bit cool outside, just got back from a short ride and I'm freezing. Could be a post Covid jab thing I suppose.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Lamb casserole for us today. Should be ready in a few hours. I can smell it and its makng me hungry


Not much meat on a fresh lamb.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ah Mo beat me to it. I've tried my buddy's and they work very well. I prefer a clear lens and use these from Screwfix
> 
> Screwfix gla
> 
> I've had many pairs of cycling specific glasses and lost or broken them all.


I usually wear safety glasses too since I have a history of wrecking cycling glasses but I need help if I am going to navigate using the tiny screen of my Edge 200. 

£22.99 is a lot of money to me so I will have to be less clumsy with these new ones. 

I didn't know about stick-on lenses. They sound worth investing in when I need a replacement.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Mar 2021)

Great news!!
I’m grateful to the forum members for informing me of the availability of Marmite hot cross buns.
Mrs Tenkaykev has just told me that they are releasing a Marmite Cornetto 🍦🍦
Yum yum yum 😀


----------



## Sterlo (5 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Lamb casserole for us today. Should be ready in a few hours. I can smell it and its makng me hungry


Not for me thanks. never been keen on lamb


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Not for me thanks. never been keen on lamb




I love lamb. It's my favourite


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

And summat new


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I love lamb. It's my favourite


And they just happen to be in nearby fields as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not much meat on a fresh lamb.




Good job I didn't go out and catch it myself from the nearest field then


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good job I didn't go out and catch it myself from the nearest field then


Never take from too close to home. There's a chance their mother might show up!


----------



## numbnuts (5 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Her upstairs has a hammer....started at 09:01 and still on going, hope I win the lottey soon............


 
New tenant above and one over, carpet fitter's could be banging all day, but sounds travels in these flats


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Great news!!
> I’m grateful to the forum members for informing me of the availability of Marmite hot cross buns.
> Mrs Tenkaykev has just told me that they are releasing a Marmite Cornetto 🍦🍦
> Yum yum yum 😀


Kev...... I like marmite......but I draw the line at that.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Not for me thanks. never been keen on lamb


There can't be many, if any, tastier meat than lamb.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I love lamb. It's my favourite


Slow cooked......beautiful.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Slow cooked......beautiful.




The slower the better. Yum. I'm starving now


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> There can't be many, if any, tastier meat than lamb.



Very true, but, given the stories about the Welsh and Sheep, surely, there is a risk of cannibalism?


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> New tenant above and one over, carpet fitter's could be banging all day, but sounds travels in these flats


Might need rewording.
Can you not get out, somewhere.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> And they just happen to be in nearby fields as well.


They are useless for cooking for several reasons.
The ones in the fields are covered in white wooley stuff.
They are in one big piece with all the yucky bits inside.
The smaller pieces with no wool from the butcher is much better.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Very true, but, given the stories about the Welsh and Sheep, surely, there is a risk of cannibalism?


Those stories are exagerated.
Not all sheep are that way inclined.
Not sure about the farmers though


----------



## Sterlo (5 Mar 2021)

What's that old joke, what do you call a sheep tied to a lamppost in Wales...a leisure centre


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Kev...... I like marmite......but I draw the line at that.


It’s almost certainly a marketing strategy. The crisp manufacturers do a similar thing from time to time but the new flavours rarely become a staple.
Looks like I’ll have to stock up while they’re available. 😁


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Lamb casserole for us today. Should be ready in a few hours. I can smell it and its makng me hungry


----------



## gavroche (5 Mar 2021)

Just received a letter to say I am having my second Covid jab on March 25th and then that's me fully protected against Covid.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It’s almost certainly a marketing strategy. The crisp manufacturers do a similar thing from time to time but the new flavours rarely become a staple.
> Looks like I’ll have to stock up while they’re available. 😁


Butter and cheese,


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Mar 2021)

Has someone just decided to add Marmite to everything and try to sell it???

was it some kind of business target - and if so was it set in a pub??

has anyone checked if it is some kind of Tik Tok prank thing???


----------



## numbnuts (5 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> New tenant above and one over, carpet fitter's could be banging all day, but sounds travels in these flats


 
He's gone so all quiet again


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> He's gone so all quiet again


With no patio to use, they've buried him under his carpet!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2021)

derrick said:


> Lined a ceiling for a friend today. My arms are aching.





ColinJ said:


> Did you have to '_do a Dibnah_'...?


I forgot to explain what '_doing a Dibnah_' is! Here is Fred illustrating how to revive aching arms... 






dave r said:


> With our first house, a mate always reckoned there was a slight gas smell in the back room, we couldn't smell anything. When I decorated the back room for the first time I was tidying up the ceiling before painting it, I hit a lump close to the wall, a lump of newspaper fell out exposing a pipe and a strong smell of gas started wafting round, I called the emergancy gas and they made it safe. What someone had done was take out a gas appliance, cut the supply pipe just inside the ceiling, crimped the end shut, wrapped it in newspaper and then plastered over it.


When I first moved to Yorkshire I rented a house in Hebden Bridge. I thought that there was a slight smell of gas there too, but I couldn't tell where it was coming from. So I just ignored it...! 

A few months later I went to the local pub with a group of colleagues. We went back to mine with extra beer at closing time. One lad said that he could smell gas in the kitchen so I told him that it always smelled like that. He (justifiably!) looked at me as if I were mad and started sniffing around to locate the source and eventually decided that the smell was coming from behind the fridge. The fridge was located where the gas cooker would normally have been, only I didn't have a gas cooker. I just had a small electric cooker that I had used as a student.

We pulled the fridge out and saw a gas cooker outlet pipe on the wall behind it. The pipe had been closed off with a screw cap. My colleague got hold of the cap to check that it was tight and it just fell off into his hand! That could have happened at any time in the months that I had been there!!!! Gas came hissing out...

We rushed down into the cellar and turned off the gas supply. Clearly, whoever had capped the pipe had got distracted before tightening it. Either that, or they were as stupid as me!


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Has someone just decided to add Marmite to everything and try to sell it???
> 
> was it some kind of business target - and if so was it set in a pub??
> 
> has anyone checked if it is some kind of Tik Tok prank thing???



Pretty effective... it is getting lots of coverage, almost as much as Harry and Meghan in fact


----------



## Drago (5 Mar 2021)

Rolled into Tesco for my usual click and collect, and as usual the staff wheeled my shopping straight up to the boot without having to speak to me.

I asked the ladies if they recognised my car, and they do - they know the bright red Volvo with the big aerial on the roof (2/70 ham antenna) is my car, and make sure my shopping is ready by the time I reverse in.

Fair play, makes for a very quick and painless visit.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> There can't be many, if any, tastier meat than lamb.


Mutton is better tasting. Lamb is bland.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 577137


Dirk 
Might just be me but that fish looks dead


----------



## derrick (5 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Did you have to '_do a Dibnah_'...?


Not far of it, the scaffold board was not long enough so had to clamber onto another pair of steps.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Mar 2021)

Loch na Keal again but freezing cold with ice on the pools by the roadside.
Gribun on left and island of Eorsa on right then small cliffs where a raven nested two years ago. Pressure of numbers using the better sites forced them down here which is an unusual spot for them.
This road is useless to me in the summer due to volume of tourist traffic and lines of motorhomes and campers last year. Could not even find a parking spot if I wanted.
More birdlife pairing off for mating by the looks of it and a pair of black back gulls sussing the nest raiding possibilities. Too much shore disturbance now from tourist to make this a good nesting site.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Rolled into Tesco for my usual click and collect, and as usual the staff wheeled my shopping straight up to the boot without having to speak to me.
> 
> I asked the ladies if they recognised my car, and they do - they know the bright red Volvo with the big aerial on the roof (2/70 ham antenna) is my car, and make sure my shopping is ready by the time I reverse in.
> 
> Fair play, makes for a very quick and painless visit.


If it’s a Tesco Metro they sell packs of three pairs of underpants. Just sayin…


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Dirk
> Might just be me but that fish looks dead


Nothing gets past you, does it?


----------



## numbnuts (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Dirk
> Might just be me but that fish looks dead


If it's not dead it could be assault and battery


----------



## Drago (5 Mar 2021)

It looks a bit out of plaice.


----------



## Sterlo (5 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Loch na Keal again but freezing cold with ice on the pools by the roadside.
> Gribun on left and island of Eorsa on right then small cliffs where a raven nested two years ago. Pressure of numbers using the better sites forced them down here which is an unusual spot for them.
> This road is useless to me in the summer due to volume of tourist traffic and lines of motorhomes and campers last year. Could not even find a parking spot if I wanted.
> More birdlife pairing off for mating by the looks of it and a pair of black back gulls sussing the nest raiding possibilities. Too much shore disturbance now from tourist to make this a good nesting site.
> ...


Stunning scenery, I'd show you some from around here but if you've seen my earlier posts, there isn't any!


----------



## 12boy (5 Mar 2021)

Got off for a brief ride. Mrs12 made some chocolate chip and pecan cookies for the tree guys and a dozen for my neighbor who helped us out the other day. So Reed my neighbor had to chat for a while, then my son the workaholic called and finally off I went. Got about 10 miles and had to talk to some cops who were looking for a man and a woman who had alledgedly been beating the snot out of each other but split before the cops arrived. I had actually seen such a couple so had to chat with the cops for a while. Normally I don't talk to many people but today was an exception that cut into my bike time. So I only rode for a bit over an hour.
I had not ridden my Xootr Swift for quite a while`so I enjoyed that. There is a 5 buck army surplus belt bag for a saddlebag and a 54 tooth Brompton one piece crank/chainring on there. It is actually pretty quick and has a hybrid bike length wheelbas.
Happy trails pardners


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

derrick said:


> Not far of it, the scaffold board was not long enough so had to clamber onto another pair of steps.


Reminds me of a roofing job we did. Before H&S got control.
Metal deck roof.....2 levels. We carried a ladder and propped it between the 2 levels. I footed it for 2 guys then they were supposed to hold it for me.....supposed to.
As I got near the top, for some reason he had let go of the ladder .
The ladder went and I just managed to grasp the top roof while hanging onto the ladder with my foot.........if I dropped it there was no way back down.
It was a close one for sure.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Got off for a brief ride. Mrs12 made some chocolate chip and pecan cookies for the tree guys and a dozen for my neighbor who helped us out the other day. So Reed my neighbor had to chat for a while, then my son the workaholic called and finally off I went. Got about 10 miles and had to talk to some cops who were looking for a man and a woman who had alledgedly been beating the snot out of each other but split before the cops arrived. I had actually seen such a couple so had to chat with the cops for a while. Normally I don't talk to many people but today was an exception that cut into my bike time. So I only rode for a bit over an hour.
> I had not ridden my Xootr Swift for quite a while`so I enjoyed that. There is a 5 buck army surplus belt bag for a saddlebag and a 54 tooth Brompton one piece crank/chainring on there. It is actually pretty quick and has a hybrid bike length wheelbas.
> Happy trails pardners


I like the little warning sign you have. Unfortunately I don't think any thieves here would believe it tho'.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nothing gets past you, does it?


Up here for dancing, down there for thinking.
Or should that be.....


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Mar 2021)

New gas jets fitted to the hob and no "Rapid Unexpected Disassembly" when I switched the gas rings back on. Mrs Tenkaykev waited for me to finish before heading into the kitchen to make a batch of soup.
I've decamped to the lounge to browse the forum, safe in the knowledge that there are two blast walls between me and the kitchen 😉


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2021)

This Marmite thing is getting out of hand. There's some in here need to behave a little.......you know who you are. I don't want to see any more Marmite related posts. Underwear I can stomach, Marmite


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2021)

Well I'm a happy pensioner. I've been a bit hacked off with my climbing of late, felt way off form all year. Not happy with that. Out today for 50 miles and 4400 feet with some serious climbs between us and a sausage barm - brown bread, ketchup please. Managed to knock out 12 PBs. I'm truly astonished because I thought I'd had another bad day. Winter bike, 3⁰, bloody cold. Very pleased.

Time for a brew 


I have a gas story. Tune in later.


----------



## 12boy (5 Mar 2021)

Another perfect day for riding a bike. I shall do it after a while. Some folks a mile and a half from here left for a 2 week trip and had a gas leak. The resulting explosion rattled our windows and broke glass in houses 1/2 mile from the exploding house. Fortunately no one was killed or injured. Something to come home to, huh? Our CPA and his wife were in Scotland and their place was a couple doors down. His place, between hassling with insurance and structural damage was over a year getting fixed.
There are many sheep in Wyoming, but oddly enough any lamb in the store comes from NZ. Go figure. And it costs more than choice Angus beef.
Be well and safe.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Loch na Keal again but freezing cold with ice on the pools by the roadside.
> Gribun on left and island of Eorsa on right then small cliffs where a raven nested two years ago. Pressure of numbers using the better sites forced them down here which is an unusual spot for them.
> This road is useless to me in the summer due to volume of tourist traffic and lines of motorhomes and campers last year. Could not even find a parking spot if I wanted.
> More birdlife pairing off for mating by the looks of it and a pair of black back gulls sussing the nest raiding possibilities. Too much shore disturbance now from tourist to make this a good nesting site.
> ...



Thats looks lovely


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Got off for a brief ride. Mrs12 made some chocolate chip and pecan cookies for the tree guys and a dozen for my neighbor who helped us out the other day. So Reed my neighbor had to chat for a while, then my son the workaholic called and finally off I went. Got about 10 miles and had to talk to some cops who were looking for a man and a woman who had alledgedly been beating the snot out of each other but split before the cops arrived. I had actually seen such a couple so had to chat with the cops for a while. Normally I don't talk to many people but today was an exception that cut into my bike time. So I only rode for a bit over an hour.
> I had not ridden my Xootr Swift for quite a while`so I enjoyed that. There is a 5 buck army surplus belt bag for a saddlebag and a 54 tooth Brompton one piece crank/chainring on there. It is actually pretty quick and has a hybrid bike length wheelbas.
> Happy trails pardners



I like the bike, looks fun to ride.


----------



## Sterlo (5 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> This Marmite thing is getting out of hand. There's some in here need to behave a little.......you know who you are. I don't want to see any more Marmite related posts. Underwear I can stomach, Marmite


Is that not where Marmite comes from?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm a happy pensioner. I've been a bit hacked off with my climbing of late, felt way off form all year. Not happy with that. Out today for 50 miles and 4400 feet with some serious climbs between us and a sausage barm - brown bread, ketchup please. Managed to knock out 12 PBs. I'm truly astonished because I thought I'd had another bad day. Winter bike, 3⁰, bloody cold. Very pleased.
> 
> Time for a brew
> 
> ...


You absolute hypocrite !!!.
You dare criticise Marmite but DARE to put ketchup on a sausage sarnie. A damned good flogging may be called for.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You absolute hypocrite !!!.
> You dare criticise Marmite but DARE to put ketchup on a sausage sarnie. A damned good flogging may be called for.



Whats wrong with ketchup on a sausage sarnie?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

We have just enjoyed a late lunch of 
olives with feta cheese n tomato, in garlic.
Tomatoes stuffed with cheese.
Mixed salad with dressing.
Chilli flavoured olive oil with fresh crusty bread.
Very enjoyable.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Whats wrong with ketchup on a sausage sarnie?


Nothing if you don't mind being shot at dawn.
Its brown BROWN BROWN .


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Nothing if you don't mind being shot at dawn.
> Its brown BROWN BROWN .



I don't like brown.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't like brown.



😮 Ketchup is for soft southerners who drink Shandy Bass and “ ride” electric bikes wearing a Kask helmet and the latest from Rapha.

Brown Sauce ( HP of course ) is for real men (and ladies) who ride to the pub on fixies made from scaffold poles, while donning a repurposed miners helmet complete with acetylene headlamp.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Whats wrong with ketchup on a sausage sarnie?



View: https://youtu.be/ZpZ_fakwSwc


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We have just enjoyed a late lunch of
> olives with feta cheese n tomato, in garlic.
> Tomatoes stuffed with cheese.
> Mixed salad with dressing.
> ...


Would be nicer with a side of Marmite and a red sauce dip.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2021)

Ooh. Sausage and tom sauce sarnies.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't like brown.


You need to be edumacated.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats looks lovely


It is indeed but today freezing cold and in summer infested with tourists. My last visit a couple of days ago was warmer and my fingers were not frozen for the first time this year. Not many people live on this side of the loch so in theory it should be quieter than the other side but constant traffic in summer makes it impossible for a trike.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Would be nicer with a side of Marmite and a red sauce dip.


I agree but we only have enough of that for our Weetabix breckie tomorrow.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. Sausage and tom sauce sarnies.


Don't you start.....its bad enough with him


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. Sausage and tom sauce sarnies.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Don't you start.....its bad enough with him




Heathens eat cack brown sauce although if you combine the 2 together they taste very nice on sausage and egg sarnies.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Another perfect day for riding a bike. I shall do it after a while. Some folks a mile and a half from here left for a 2 week trip and had a gas leak. The resulting explosion rattled our windows and broke glass in houses 1/2 mile from the exploding house. Fortunately no one was killed or injured. Something to come home to, huh? Our CPA and his wife were in Scotland and their place was a couple doors down. His place, between hassling with insurance and structural damage was over a year getting fixed.
> There are many sheep in Wyoming, but oddly enough any lamb in the store comes from NZ. Go figure. And it costs more than choice Angus beef.
> Be well and safe.


We can get lamb here direct from the abattoir but any supermarket lamb is probably imported. Even local butcher shops in most places sell imported . It used to annoy my grandparents who had flocks of sheep. Mind you if required a suitable sheep sometimes had an unfortunate fatal accident involving a rifle.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

MODS
can you help here please. I don't ask much do I. 
Can you just ban everyone that favours red sauce on sausage sarnies.
.many thanks.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MODS
> can you help here please. I don't ask much do I.
> Can you just ban everyone that favours red sauce on sausage sarnies.
> .many thanks.




Jog on.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Whats wrong with ketchup on a sausage sarnie?



I am with you Dave. In fact ketchup on just about anything is just fine with me


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2021)

What gets me is how bloody sweet they make brown sauce/tomato ketchup... They should try and reduce the amount of sugar used to more healthy/less icky level.

My bubble pal once made us a date sponge soused in sticky toffee sauce. It was really sweet, despite her using_ *less than 40% of the sugar*_ in the original recipe. Some people must have a ridiculous sugar addiction. Let's face it, dates are pretty damn sweet without _*ANY *_sugar being added! I must remind her to make another one, but to try it without added sugar.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> What gets me is how bloody sweet they make brown sauce/tomato ketchup... They should try and reduce the amount of sugar used to more healthy/less icky level.
> 
> My bubble pal once made us a date sponge soused in sticky toffee sauce. It was really sweet, despite her using_ *less than 40% of the sugar*_ in the original recipe. Some people must have a ridiculous sugar addiction. Let's face it, dates are pretty damn sweet without _*ANY *_sugar being added! I must remind her to make another one, but to try it without added sugar.




You can get lower sugar Tom sauce, but it doesnt taste the same.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> New gas jets fitted to the hob and no "Rapid Unexpected Disassembly" when I switched the gas rings back on. Mrs Tenkaykev waited for me to finish before heading into the kitchen to make a batch of soup.
> I've decamped to the lounge to browse the forum, safe in the knowledge that there are two blast walls between me and the kitchen 😉


Any bigger than 0.025mm and you stand a good chance of going up in the world.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You can get lower sugar Tom sauce, but it doesnt taste the same.


Obviously it wouldn't - it doesn't have as much sugar! 

I haven't looked, but I bet they just replace the sugar with artificial sweeteners, which I think are probably worse... I am suggesting that tasting tomato, onion, (whatever)... would be nicer than getting overloaded by sugar. So, low sugar _and _no artificial sweeteners would be my choice.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Any bigger than 0.025mm and you stand a good chance of going up in the world.


We ( well, Mrs Tenkaykev) keeps a ring binder with all the instructions that came with the kitchen fittings. The gas hub had all the specifications so I was able to get the correct jets. The new kitchen we had fitted a “few years” ago is 12 years old 😮


----------



## pawl (5 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Is that not where Marmite comes from?





you can’t spread underwear on toast.Marmite you can


----------



## derrick (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Reminds me of a roofing job we did. Before H&S got control.
> Metal deck roof.....2 levels. We carried a ladder and propped it between the 2 levels. I footed it for 2 guys then they were supposed to hold it for me.....supposed to.
> As I got near the top, for some reason he had let go of the ladder .
> The ladder went and I just managed to grasp the top roof while hanging onto the ladder with my foot.........if I dropped it there was no way back down.
> It was a close one for sure.


All part of the fun.  Dont know how some of us survided.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We ( well, Mrs Tenkaykev) keeps a ring binder with all the instructions that came with the kitchen fittings. The gas hub had all the specifications so I was able to get the correct jets. The new kitchen we had fitted a “few years” ago is 12 years old 😮


Bet the drillbit you used was a tad bigger though!


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> *you can’t spread underwear on toast*.Marmite you can


Have you tried, to know that.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> you can’t spread underwear on toast.Marmite you can


I think you can if its Dragos


----------



## pawl (5 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried, to know that.


 

As they say when being questioned by the Dibble.No comment


----------



## pawl (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I think you can if its Dragos


 I

I was thinking that myself Didn’t dare say so cos he might have sent me a pair.Dragos on toast has quite a ring to lt.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2021)

I fancy Cod roes on Marmite toast, smothered in HP sauce for supper.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Mar 2021)

Evening all hope youve all have a good day and you have some thing to look forward to this weekend . We all need a little treat even if it’s just getting a take away coffee 😀
Am happier than I have been for a while knowing sail racing hopefully restarts on the 29th , I’ve missed it so much . In fact after consulting my financial advisor ( Mrs exlaser) I have even put in an offer on a new ( to me ) boat . Cannot seal the deal until after the 29 th when the stay local guidance is hopefully removed, but even if boat is rubbish it will mean a nice day out to the marine lake on the Wirral.

PS Another vote for tomato sauce which is much more common in the midlands than brown, think you need to get north of Brum before you get to the brown sauce lovers lol . Though my grandad loved brown sauce and he lived all his life in and around Telford . 😀


----------



## 12boy (5 Mar 2021)

Got back from my ride as the tree guys were finishing. They let me know an ancient pot made of steel from Vietnam got crushed. I told them it was a pot brought back from my service in Nam and held the ashes of my best friend who died in my arms. How were they going to make this right? Then, of course, I had to let them know that was all BS.
The ride was great. Now to spend the afternoon putting back all the stuff which was moved for the tree trimming.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> I fancy Cod roes on Marmite toast, smothered in HP sauce for supper.


Why not put a fried egg and some baked beans on top ?


----------



## gavroche (5 Mar 2021)

Am I the only one who never have ketchup, brown sauce or marmite? On the other hand, I like mayonnaise and home made vinaigrette.


----------



## Sterlo (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Why not put a fried egg and some baked beans on top ?


...and take off the Marmite and cod roe


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Why not put a fried egg* and some baked beans on top ?


*Soft or hard yolk?


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Why not put a fried egg and some baked beans on top ?


That would be a dinner course - not supper.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> That would be a dinner course - not supper.


Dinner would be supper up here. Dinner being a Midday meal.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Whats wrong with ketchup on a sausage sarnie?


NOTHING!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> Am I the only one who never have ketchup, brown sauce or marmite? On the other hand, I like mayonnaise and home made vinaigrette.


I like mayonnaise and we make our own vinaigrette but I still like ketchup and brown sauce. Marmite


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2021)

So my gas story. We have British Gas Homecare. Once a year an engineer turns up and services the boiler. This particular time the engineer was a similar age to me, BG all his life, very experienced.

He arrives and says "I can smell gas in your porch." Shuts everything down. Makes a call and inside two hours there's a team digging up our backyard.

When we bought our house in 1982 the gas meter was in the back room. The gas main came underneath our porch, through an 18-24" stone wall and in to the meter. We had this moved to outside in the backyard.

BG dug up the backyard, found the original gas feed in to the house. The feed was still open and had never been blanked off. For approximately 36 years we had a live uncapped gas main underneath our porch floor.........BOOM.

Guess who moved the gas meter for us? British Gas.

After digging up the backyard it took three weeks for BG to fill in the hole. They have one team that digs holes. A different team follows round filling in the holes.


----------



## rustybolts (5 Mar 2021)

Why is Marmite such a bone of contention ? I must try it and see what all the fuss is about. Can anybody recommend a good brand of oven chips ? My Mrs got some a while ago and I threw out the box/bag before taking a note of the brand. They were delicious, Can't identify them in the aisles. They came with a sheet of paper to line the baking tray I think. Have a fierce hankering for chips , fish fingers n beans drowned in vinegar n salt. I am going mad ( madder )


----------



## gavroche (5 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So my gas story. We have British Gas Homecare. Once a year an engineer turns up and services the boiler. This particular time the engineer was a similar age to me, BG all his life, very experienced.
> 
> He arrives and says "I can smell gas in your porch." Shuts everything down. Makes a call and inside two hours there's a team digging up our backyard.
> 
> ...


Did you ever wonder why your gas bill was high ?


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Dinner would be supper up here. Dinner being a Midday meal.


Do you still eat using your fingers up there?


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Do you still eat using your fingers up there?


Depends on what's on the plate.

Fish and chips, only fingers, never a fork. Much less a knife as well!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Why is Marmite such a bone of contention ? I must try it and see what all the fuss is about. Can anybody recommend a good brand of oven chips ? My Mrs got some a while ago and I threw out the box/bag before taking a note of the brand. They were delicious, Can't identify them in the aisles. They came with a sheet of paper to line the baking tray I think. Have a fierce hankering for chips , fish fingers n beans drowned in vinegar n salt. I am going mad ( madder )


Aunt Bessies are good.
I buy Aldi's own. They have a good selection but tbh some are not good so I stick with the traditional style.
BTW, although we buy "oven" chips I do them in an air fryer.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

Morning gang .
How are things with you.
OK Dirk ?? How's it hanging this morning?
Up early again, listening to Tony on SoTS.
Just enjoyed coffee.
I may get a walk in later.

An update on MrsD (if I may).
We are discussing a wheel chair. No one wants that but with Spring arriving but if that is the only way then so be it 
Shame really......in 6 months she has gone from a healthy, strong woman to one that can't walk.....I've said it before but this virus is a real bastard.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Paulus (6 Mar 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
I've been awake since 04.45. 
Listening now to TB on the radio. 
It's a grey start to the day here, with a touch of frost on the grass.
Time to make some more tea


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2021)

Crikey is everyone else having a lay in? Morning Daves. Morning Paulus. Grey and a bit dismal outside. 4⁰ already though. I notice the birds aren't singing. What do they know that I don't?

I'll do an hour's jigsaw shortly. Probably pop out to buy a new track pump but might ask for CC recommendations first. My good one is nackered and the replacement I bought 5-6 months ago is shite.

Not much else to report. More coffee ☕ I think. 

Oh yes. Forgot. The world has gone mad. Utterly crazy. The first ever "tweet" is up for sale in an online auction. The current winning bid is $100,000. Apparently the tweet belongs to Jack Dorsey and is locked in a secure digital vault. 

You couldn't make it up. Who are these fruitcakes? I'll happily accept $100,000 for my first ever CC post.


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Crikey is everyone else having a lay in? Morning Daves. Morning Paulus. Grey and a bit dismal outside. 4⁰ already though. I notice the birds aren't singing. What do they know that I don't?
> 
> I'll do an hour's jigsaw shortly. Probably pop out to buy a new track pump but might ask for CC recommendations first. My good one is nackered and the replacement I bought 5-6 months ago is shite.
> 
> ...


For your 1st post I will start the bidding at 1p BUT it must be locked in a secure vault.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> For your 1st post I will start the bidding at 1p BUT it must be locked in a secure vault.


Well as you're clearly interested perhaps we could cut to the chase and agree a price now. I'm prepared to meet you halfway between your 1p and my $100,000. It seems fair as you would be saving $50,000.

I'll encrypt it now, Paypal the cash to me and I'll post the password in here for you. Deal??


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2021)

Cooeee. -1 here. Ooh It's the weekend .

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Looks like a nice sunny day today 
Off for a walk down to the village first thing.


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Looks like a nice sunny day today
> Off for a walk down to the village first thing.


8 am is not first thing .


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Do you still eat using your fingers up there?



Is there another way to eat chips?


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> 8 am is not first thing .


I'm still in bed.
10am is 'first thing' chez Dirk.


----------



## rustybolts (6 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Crikey is everyone else having a lay in? Morning Daves. Morning Paulus. Grey and a bit dismal outside. 4⁰ already though. I notice the birds aren't singing. What do they know that I don't?
> 
> I'll do an hour's jigsaw shortly. Probably pop out to buy a new track pump but might ask for CC recommendations first. My good one is nackered and the replacement I bought 5-6 months ago is shite.
> 
> ...


Do you accept bitcoin ? ( half a sixpence !)


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Is there another way to eat chips?


In a butty with a layer of Cheese and Onion crisps


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Do you accept bitcoin ? ( half a sixpence !)



So we're talking thruppence? Yes, I could accept this for an immediate sale with some conditions attached. It would need to be from King George VI's reign and minted in 1946.

OK? Otherwise I may have to give young @Dave7 the opportunity to up his opening 1p. I note he has yet to accept my generous discount.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> In a butty with a layer of Cheese and Onion crisps


Geez.........you forgot the Marmite.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well as you're clearly interested perhaps we could cut to the chase and agree a price now. I'm prepared to meet you halfway between your 1p and my $100,000. It seems fair as you would be saving $50,000.
> 
> I'll encrypt it now, Paypal the cash to me and I'll post the password in here for you. Deal??


You know what Paul......I would agree to that, you know I would.....BUT it would not be fair to all the other CCrs.
I will let it run its course


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> In a butty with a layer of Cheese and Onion crisps



In a butty is my alternative chip eating method. 

Don’t like cheese and onion crisps (or any “flavour” crisps), but, ready salted crisp sandwich is the only way to eat crisps


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> In a butty is my alternative chip eating method.
> 
> Don’t like cheese and onion crisps (or any “flavour” crisps), but, ready salted crisp sandwich is the only way to eat crisps


I had some Walkers Sensations last week. Thai chilli flavour........very nice


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I had some Walkers Sensations last week. Thai chilli flavour........very nice


You can try them dipped in ketchup??


----------



## numbnuts (6 Mar 2021)

Morning


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2021)

Morning. Chilly but nice here. 6.5 mile walk with over 800 feet of elevation done. Really enjoying my walking just now. Most of the benefits of running but without the pounding on the old body  They have completed a section of new footpath and are working on more so will probably head up there more often.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> You can try them dipped in ketchup??


I had them with white wine tbh....very nice


----------



## pawl (6 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well as you're clearly interested perhaps we could cut to the chase and agree a price now. I'm prepared to meet you halfway between your 1p and my $100,000. It seems fair as you would be saving $50,000.
> 
> I'll encrypt it now, Paypal the cash to me and I'll post the password in here for you. Deal??




After seeing what ITV payed to buy that much publicised interview I might sell them my life story for a very reasonable ten shillings


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Aunt Bessies are good.
> I buy Aldi's own. They have a good selection but tbh some are not good so I stick with the traditional style.
> BTW, although we buy "oven" chips I do them in an air fryer.


I just use potatoes for chips. Slice them then 5 minutes or so in microwave and finish in the remoska. Easy and tasty with no fat involved unless you want to spray some on before roasting in remoska.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Geez.........you forgot the Marmite.




Tom sauce would be better of course.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning gang .
> How are things with you.
> OK Dirk ?? How's it hanging this morning?
> Up early again, listening to Tony on SoTS.
> ...


Re the projected wheel chair. Look for large wheels. Some have small wheels and are a pig to handle.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

Dull grey morning so far but dry with no wind.
Bread making day and generally hanging around the house I think tho' may venture out to do more rubbish removal from the garden and sheds. Problem is that whenever I throw something away I discover a use for it immediately after it has gone. Cannot win.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Dull grey morning so far but dry with no wind.
> Bread making day and generally hanging around the house I think tho' may venture out to do more rubbish removal from the garden and sheds. Problem is that whenever I throw something away I discover a use for it immediately after it has gone. Cannot win.


Not the first time I’ve got rid of something then had to buy it again later!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2021)

Speaking of Aunt Bessie's her Yorkshires are highly recommended. Be sure to buy the pre-booked ones.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Mar 2021)

Breakfast was fried egg on toast, sausage and beans with a dash of brown sauce
This meal contains no Marmite 😄


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Dull grey morning so far but dry with no wind.
> Bread making day and generally hanging around the house I think tho' may venture out to do more rubbish removal from the garden and sheds. Problem is that whenever I throw something away I discover a use for it immediately after it has gone. Cannot win.


No problem just buy another shed , you can never have too many sheds.


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Breakfast was fried egg on toast, sausage and beans with a dash of brown sauce
> This meal contains no Marmite 😄


”mmmmm” Did you consume this meal while wearing a yellow hi-vis hard hat and rigger safety boots too get the full  greasy spoon workpersons cafe experience..


----------



## numbnuts (6 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> ”mmmmm” Did you consume this meal while wearing a yellow hi-vis hard hat and rigger safety boots too get the full greasy spoon workpersons cafe experience..


No stark naked  in my kitchen


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Crikey is everyone else having a lay in? Morning Daves. Morning Paulus. Grey and a bit dismal outside. 4⁰ already though. I notice the birds aren't singing. What do they know that I don't?
> 
> I'll do an hour's jigsaw shortly. Probably pop out to buy a new track pump but might ask for CC recommendations first. My good one is nackered and the replacement I bought 5-6 months ago is shite.
> 
> ...


This one from the 11th July 2007!


PaulSB said:


> well don't suppose anyone will remember me


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I had some Walkers Sensations last week. Thai chilli flavour........very nice


They should do a Hendos flavour


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> No problem just buy another shed , you can never have too many sheds.


You are Arthur Jackson AICMFP


View: https://vimeo.com/338144148


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> They should do a Hendos flavour


What's a hendo.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No stark naked  in my kitchen


Are you sure it was a sausage you cooked


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's a hendo.


Blimey..... you of all people should know.
Hendos = Henderson's relish.


----------



## pawl (6 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Breakfast was fried egg on toast, sausage and beans with a dash of brown sauce
> This meal contains no Marmite 😄




Oh dear not another Marmite free area


----------



## pawl (6 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not the first time I’ve got rid of something then had to buy it again later!





Think we all have done that.I know I have.Now what have I done with Mrs P


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Oh dear not another Marmite free area


They have next weekend covered


----------



## rustybolts (6 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So we're talking thruppence? Yes, I could accept this for an immediate sale with some conditions attached. It would need to be from King George VI's reign and minted in 1946.
> 
> OK? Otherwise I may have to give young @Dave7 the opportunity to up his opening 1p. I note he has yet to accept my generous discount.


Hmmmm ... I will speak to my accountant and stockbroker


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> You are Arthur Jackson AICMFP
> 
> 
> View: https://vimeo.com/338144148




Mrs exlaser and I have his and hers sheds because we have far too many bikes between us to fit in to one 😂


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> No problem just buy another shed , you can never have too many sheds.


Since I am no longer young and beginning to feel it I am trying to make things easier for when I eventually move either vertically or horizontally.
I did have a large shed down at sea level but it was prone to flooding in very high tides with gales pushing the flood even higher. All electrical fittings were 4ft above floor level. Regret having sold it in some ways but the money bought me a motorhome instead.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey..... you of all people should know.
> Hendos = Henderson's relish.


What on earth is Henderson's relish?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> What on earth is Henderson's relish?


It is gods gift to cooking


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It is gods gift to cooking


May be but that does not explain what it consists of or is that too horrible to contemplate?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> This one from the 11th July 2007!


I knew I could rely on you. 😃

Now that's worth $50,000 of anyone's pension.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Since I am no longer young and beginning to feel it I am trying to make things easier for when I eventually move either vertically or horizontally.
> I did have a large shed down at sea level but it was prone to flooding in very high tides with gales pushing the flood even higher. All electrical fittings were 4ft above floor level. Regret having sold it in some ways but the money bought me a motorhome instead.


Presumably this is included land or just an extremely rare and expensive shed?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Mrs exlaser and I have his and hers sheds because we have far too many bikes between us to fit in to one 😂


This I like. I have a garage for my car and bikes. I only have one garden shed on my allotment. Mrs P is forever putting crap of one sort or another in MY shed.

Perhaps I should buy her one of her own? 🤔


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Mar 2021)

Just had my letter from the nhs telling me they are now doing my age group 56 - 60 and to book my COVID vaccination now . Job done , both doses booked, first one on the 15th of this month .😀😀


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Re the projected wheel chair. Look for large wheels. Some have small wheels and are a pig to handle.


Juts thought - you can hire them from the Red Cross for short term use
they also have reconditioned ones for sale that are pretty much perfect


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Juts thought - you can hire them from the Red Cross for short term use
> they also have reconditioned ones for sale that are pretty much perfect


We did that at one time but they were not folding models which are needed for car transport unless a van type vehicle is used.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> May be but that does not explain what it consists of or is that too horrible to contemplate?


Prepare to be edumacated.


Another one to follow


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> May be but that does not explain what it consists of or is that too horrible to contemplate?


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Presumably this is included land or just an extremely rare and expensive shed?


It included the land which the adjacent garage business coveted. It had been the original lifeboat shed which became redundant. It had problems in that there was no water or sewage connection and was clad with asbestos sheeting.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 577250


Seems a bit like Worcester Sauce which I use. Is that opening up another can of worms?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2021)

I love Worcestershire sauce. Goes with anything, especially in conjunction with Tom sauce of course.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> May be but that does not explain what it consists of or is that too horrible to contemplate?


Signal is very poor so had to send 2 separate files.
Made in Yorkshire.
You know how you sometimes do a meal/soup and think something is missing? Well Hendos is the answer.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Seems a bit like Worcester Sauce which I use. Is that opening up another can of worms?


It is similar but distinct. I have been known to add both.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2021)

I am on teddy bear making duties. 1 nearly finished, 2 more to go. I will well and truly be tired of making teddies by the time I have finished, if not sooner


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2021)

I am officially knackered... I completely forgot my plan to turn in early last night so it was the usual post 04:00 bedtime. 3 hours later my sister kindly woke me up by texting me at 07:25! 

I managed to drift off again but my alarm then went off at 09:00. I went to switch it off and saw that I had set it 'early' because I was expecting a parcel delivery (my new 'reader' cycling glasses). I got up and intended to snooze downstairs while waiting for the parcel but I didn't manage to get to sleep again.

The parcel has arrived now so I will nip out later to do my shopping. Perhaps I'll manage a nap before then.

I just had the TV news on...

Did _YOU _know how much daffodil pickers can earn? £350 a week? £450? Nope... £1,000!  But Houston, we have a problem! It is harder to get foreign workers in now in the post-Brexit world; British jobs for British workers and all that... Yeah, right. A flower grower said that he has no British workers at all. He had finally managed to recruit 3 English lads but they only lasted a few days. Once it got chilly, was raining, and the wind started blowing they complained of backache and cleared off!

There was a depressing report about idiot celebrity _influencers _and idiot fan _influenced _getting their dogs' ears docked. They reckon it looks cool/funny/cute/(insert stupid description here)... As you can imagine, the dogs themselves are _NOT _fans of the procedure! 



numbnuts said:


> No stark naked  in my kitchen


I think I'll give the Cock-a-leekie a miss!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> We did that at one time but they were not folding models which are needed for car transport unless a van type vehicle is used.


I have had to do it twice - both times we got folding ones - so either it has changed or it varies from place to place

worth a phone call anyway


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Seems a bit like Worcester Sauce which I use. Is that opening up another can of worms?


M


oldwheels said:


> Seems a bit like Worcester Sauce which I use. Is that opening up another can of worms?


Made in Sheffield since 1885 and it’s Vegan, unlike Worcester Sauce which has / had anchovies as an ingredient iirc. There’s a veggie version of the Worcester sauce available now.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Presumably this is included land or just an extremely rare and expensive shed?


To add to this my shed is next to the house. This was before I bought it. Photo from I think 1973. We lived in a house out of sight on the right. The water came up inside to the top of the downstairs toilet but did not enter the house.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I have had to do it twice - both times we got folding ones - so either it has changed or it varies from place to place
> 
> worth a phone call anyway


I think it varies from place to place as they probably rely on local donations. There was one folding one available from our only nearby place but very heavy. Pay by donation as I remember.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> M
> 
> Made in Sheffield since 1885 and it’s Vegan, unlike Worcester Sauce which has / had anchovies as an ingredient iirc. There’s a veggie version of the Worcester sauce available now.


I think the anchovies are an essential ingredient but everybody has different tastes.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Mar 2021)

I've been for a walk, still  here


----------



## Paulus (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Prepare to be edumacated.
> View attachment 577247
> 
> Another one to follow


Is that similar to Worcestershire sauce. Same shaped bottle.


----------



## Paulus (6 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> Is that similar to Worcestershire sauce. Same shaped bottle.


I think this has been answered


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2021)

I have finished the teddies. Phew.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have finished the teddies. Phew.
> 
> 
> View attachment 577284


I only see two, not three!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I only see two, not three!




I made the first one a couple of weeks ago.

Now my grandson wants one for his girlfriend


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have finished the teddies. Phew.
> 
> 
> View attachment 577284


Have you made them from scratch ??
They are imo very nice.....well done.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have finished the teddies. Phew.
> 
> 
> View attachment 577284


Ah teddy bares


----------



## 12boy (6 Mar 2021)

We are on the springtime rollercoaster now. 16C today and windy with gusts of 50 mph. Tuesday chance for snow. I have biked for the last 4 days so I will give today a miss. However, there is always some yardwork, Brompton tinkering, yoga, and maybe a trip to the bigbox hardware store for seeds and other crap.
There are some amazingly wheelchairs out there but they aint cheap. I used to take disability claims from people at a large spinal chord injury hospital and the paraplegic folks bought Quickie brand wheelchairs to race in. The difference between these chairs and the heavy steel ones is like the difference between an industrial type gas pipe bike from the 40s and a TDF bike.
I' ve mentioned that in order to forestall diabetes I eschew carbs as much as I can and try to make the ones I do eat unprocessed or unrefined. If I understood some recent posts, a sandwich made of a biscuit, french fries and then potato cnips is a thing? One of those would be several days carb allowance for me. My sandwiches are multigrain bread, sometimes lettuce znd tomato, maybe avocado, but primarily a lot of meat and cheese. Sometimes I skip the bread. Not that I don't like it...freshly made bread, tortillas, scones, biscuits and naan are some of life's chiefest pleasures, especially when slathered in butter. 
Be safe and well and enjoy some baked goods for me.


----------



## 12boy (6 Mar 2021)

I like teddies but bustiers are nice too.​


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Juts thought - you can hire them from the Red Cross for short term use
> they also have reconditioned ones for sale that are pretty much perfect



This the one we've got

https://www.uk-wheelchairs.co.uk/ugo-essential-self-propelled-wheelchair

Its a bit heavy, a bit crude and not the easiest to fold but does the job.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> ​I like teddies but bustiers are nice too.​


Naughty boy


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Have you made them from scratch ??
> They are imo very nice.....well done.


I did. They are knitted teddies


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I did. They are knitted teddies


Stuffed with what ?


----------



## numbnuts (6 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I did. They are knitted teddies


I bet there stuffed too


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> This the one we've got
> 
> https://www.uk-wheelchairs.co.uk/ugo-essential-self-propelled-wheelchair
> 
> Its a bit heavy, a bit crude and not the easiest to fold but does the job.


Perhaps you know all this already.
To mount kerbs etc it is easier to reverse on ie back wheels first. Tilting the front up gives a bit of a jolt and sometimes just does not work. When we travelled as foot passengers on the ferry Calmac always had somebody to take the wheelchair up the ramp as it was a bit of a push to put it mildly. They were always very helpful. One bugbear was people parking on lowered kerbs as well as the pavement.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I bet there stuffed too




Well and truly


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Stuffed with what ?




Do. Not. Ask.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Stuffed with what ?


Dragos recycled underpants ☢️☢️☣️☣️⚠️


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's a hendo.


Lays eggs?


----------



## gavroche (6 Mar 2021)

Good afternoon. Here I am , back in the land of potholes but at least the sun is shining. 
Still, nearly empty motorways all the way down and steady speed. Just a couple of 50 mph limits on M6 and M5 but nothing like it usually is.
Back to Wales on 24th for my second covid jab the day after.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2021)

Mr WD and a grandson have been cutting down a tree. The branches were intertwined with the next door neighbours telephone lines. It was touch and go but it missed the neighbours house. Phew.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2021)

Fish and chips in the oven for tonight, got a couple of lovely pieces of cod from the fish market yesterday, oven chips, baked beans for me and peas for my Good lady.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Mar 2021)

Just looking for an opinion from some sensible people

but they weren't around so etc etc (had to be said)

anyway - went out riding this afternoon - mostly along canal paths.
Now - when I come across another cyclist then - assuming there are no other obstacles including walkers, dogs etc and assuming the cyclist(s) are adult - I work on the basis that everyone should move to the left (as this is the UK) and we all pass each other easily if there is enough room.

Today I noticed 2 cyclist coming towards me on a nice wide well laid path - the person in the front was male and moved to his left and we passed easily. So clearly I was now on my left.
The 2nd cyclist was a few yards being the 1st and was in the middle of the path
Then moved to her RIGHT - i.e. directly into my path

I decided to stop rather than swerve right in case she did something else weird - but she just kept coming directly towards we and stopped a couple of yards in front of me.
It was all clear so I started off and moved right to pass her.
As I passed I said "Sorry - most of us keep left"
she replied - "thats OK - I always go to the right"

Now that seemed well weird to me

does everyone else think it is a bit weird???

And - on that subject - I have come across a few people in the last few months who seem to want to keep to their right.
Has anyone else come across this concept??
and is there any actual regulations about it - Highway Code or anything???


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2021)

Mrs D is studying, 2nd to last assignment before she gets her degree so I'm leaving her to get on with it

That means cooking tea falls to me. A quick phone call to my favourite curry emporium has tea for 3 winging its way to Chez Drago, giving me time to sink a few beers and get in the curry mood.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just looking for an opinion from some sensible people
> 
> but they weren't around so etc etc (had to be said)
> 
> ...




Some people don't know about the etiquette of things. I to would move to the left. As you say it's what people do in the UK anyway.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just looking for an opinion from some sensible people
> 
> but they weren't around so etc etc (had to be said)
> 
> ...



In short. Yes! A mystery to me. Ride/drive on the left, walk on the right.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Mar 2021)

I've just 

 do you think it's man flu


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Mrs D is studying, 2nd to last assignment before she gets her degree so I'm leaving her to get on with it
> 
> That means cooking tea falls to me. A quick phone call to my favourite curry emporium has tea for 3 winging its way to Chez Drago, giving me time to sink a few beers and get in the curry mood.



So.. all you have to do now is, take delivery without anyone seeing, unpack, plate, present as your own work


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just
> View attachment 577323
> do you think it's man flu




I think it's you being a hypochondriac......like most men are.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it's you being a hypochondriac......like most men are.



Only “most”?


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Do. Not. Ask.


Ask what, and why not?


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Ask what, and why not?



First rule of Teddy Club 😎, but I’ll give you a hint. 
They’re stuffed with something fleecy and only available to select members of the Forum 😉


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just looking for an opinion from some sensible people
> 
> but they weren't around so etc etc (had to be said)
> 
> ...


We passed on the left of a person coming the opposite way, in days of olde, thus keeping your sword arm ready(Right hand majority). We simply carried it through onto road use.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> First rule of Teddy Club 😎, but I’ll give you a hint.
> They’re stuffed with something fleecy and only available to select members of the Forum 😉


Used Y-fronts!


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I did. They are knitted teddies


Voodoo teddies.

You just get a needle and stick it in to cause pain.


----------



## 12boy (6 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just looking for an opinion from some sensible people
> 
> but they weren't around so etc etc (had to be said)
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Used Y-fronts!


What have you got against teddies that you would shove Dragos y fronts in them.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What have you got against teddies that you would shove Dragos y fronts in them.




Someone should complain for causing torture and unnecessary cruelty to teddy bears.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Seems a bit like Worcester Sauce which I use. Is that opening up another can of worms?


Worcester sauce. Mmmmmmm. Delicious. Now we are talking quality condiments.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What have you got against teddies that you would shove Dragos y fronts in them.


I suppose you feel she should use a pair of bloomers!


----------



## pawl (6 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Fish and chips in the oven for tonight, got a couple of lovely pieces of cod from the fish market yesterday, oven chips, baked beans for me and peas for my Good lady.





Mrs p is just cooking an all day breakfast for tea No not late arising from my pit


----------



## Sterlo (6 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Speaking of Aunt Bessie's her Yorkshires are highly recommended. Be sure to buy the pre-booked ones.


Sorry, been out for a ride so only just come on, but I have to ask, how do you pre-book a yorkshire pud?


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Sorry, been out for a ride so only just come on, but I have to ask, how do you pre-book a yorkshire pud?


Isn't that done via "Click & Collect"!


----------



## olmosteel (6 Mar 2021)

After retiring for the second time I now just do 8000 miles a year on the bike


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Used Y-fronts!


Teddy bears stuffed with my crusty Y fronts sound like they're stuffed full of crisp packets when you hug them.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Teddy bears stuffed with my crusty Y fronts sound like they're stuffed full of crisp packets when you hug them.


Maybe
But what do they smell like ??


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe
> But what do they smell like ??


Errrr


does anyone REALLY want to know the answer to that?????


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Mar 2021)

In a vain attempt to change the subject - passed 4000 miles on my ebike today

got it November 2019 - so 14 months ish

which means it has done about the same mileage as my car - based on the mileage between the last 2 MOTs


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe
> But what do they smell like ??


Like Marmite crisps.


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Interesting. No.2 son is adult, Downs Syndrome and came up with the same result. We shall see.....


Mine was to be given on the 24th February, the last date on the estimate. How has your son fared?


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2021)

44 years ago, today(The 7th March) was a Monday.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I only see two, not three!


The other is taking the photo


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Naughty boy


Hmmmmm...........I had to Google "bustiers" now I need to clear my Google search history!!!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mine was to be given on the 24th February, the last date on the estimate. How has your son fared?


Very well thank you classic. No adverse reactions perhaps a slightly tender arm the day after.

Have you had yours yet?


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2021)

@ebikeerwidnes this keeping to the left thing happens. Yes, I agree the rule, if it is a rule on towpaths etc, is keep left. The obvious thing to do.

What I notice is there are some cyclists and walkers who just don't get this and almost panic at our approach. I find the only solution is to slow, watch where they go and then move to the opposite side. Sometimes I take the initiative and move as far left as possible.

With cyclists it tends to be those who appear less experienced, out for a "let's go for a bike ride" sort of ride. You know, empty the garden shed to get the bike out from the back. No problem with this but lack of experience leads to slight panic mode.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2021)

@Dave7 I've been reading, admittedly on Yahoo, that vaccination may help some who are suffering the effects of long Covid-19. I'm sure you have but you have both been vaccinated?

I say Yahoo because I can't find the link I was looking for. There was a report on this in the R4 PM programme last Tuesday which I'd be more inclined to take note of. The general theme is while there is no evidence there are sufficient anecdotal reports from sufferers to make research worthwhile.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Mar 2021)




----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2021)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Bit nippy out there!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> In a vain attempt to change the subject - passed 4000 miles on my ebike today
> 
> got it November 2019 - so 14 months ish
> 
> which means it has done about the same mileage as my car - based on the mileage between the last 2 MOTs


I am sure I have asked this before but which/what bike do you have ?


----------



## Drago (7 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmm...........I had to Google "bustiers" now I need to clear my Google search history!!!


haha......I did the same.
But being a dirty old man I have kept the images, so I you want another peek .
BTW.....one of the models looks suspiciously like Welshie.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 I've been reading, admittedly on Yahoo, that vaccination may help some who are suffering the effects of long Covid-19. I'm sure you have but you have both been vaccinated?
> 
> I say Yahoo because I can't find the link I was looking for. There was a report on this in the R4 PM programme last Tuesday which I'd be more inclined to take note of. The general theme is while there is no evidence there are sufficient anecdotal reports from sufferers to make research worthwhile.


Paul.
Both had our 1st jab. Waiting for the date for our 2nd.
It puzzles me when I read that some already have eg March dates for their 2nd jab ??


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2021)

Good God. Have you lot started with the nuttiness already? 

Morning. -3 here and very .

Bet all of you can't wait for the Harry and Meghan comedy show tonight or tomorrow. 

Star safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good God. Have you lot started with the nuttiness already?
> 
> Morning. -3 here and very .
> 
> ...


I object to your suggestion of nuttiness when I am trying to be serious.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2021)

Well that was one hell of a sleep.... didn't even wake for a pee. First I knew it was 07.00. I will know how I feel when/if I wake up.
Could be another forced chill day, we will see.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Mar 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees.
We did a bit of catch up and watched the chap from “ Line of Duty” , Adrian Dunbar ? Travelling around the West Coast of Ireland. Some incredible scenery. It’s true that you tend to dismiss what’s on your own doorstep in search of the exotic. I’m tempted to head back and take a more leisurely look.
Cold here, and overcast at the moment. I’m girding my loins before heading out for a run 🏃‍♂️❄️
have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I object to your suggestion of nuttiness when I am trying to be serious.




 predictive text is a wonderful thing. I am not going to correct it.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees.
> We did a bit of catch up and watched the chap from “ Line of Duty” , Adrian Dunbar ? Travelling around the West Coast of Ireland. Some incredible scenery. It’s true that you tend to dismiss what’s on your own doorstep in search of the exotic. I’m tempted to head back and take a more leisurely look.
> Cold here, and overcast at the moment. I’m girding my loins before heading out for a run 🏃‍♂️❄
> have a peaceful day folks 👍


So true.
A few years ago I got talking to a a woman who was telling me of all the beautiful, exotic holidays she had enjoyed and YES they all sounded good.
I asked her, have you visited......
Snowdonia....... no
Lake District....... no
Cornwall......... no
She has been all over Europe but not GB.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So true.
> A few years ago I got talking to a a woman who was telling me of all the beautiful, exotic holidays she had enjoyed and YES they all sounded good.
> I asked her, have you visited......
> Snowdonia....... no
> ...


I was in Berlin a few years ago and got talking to a local girl who, with her dad, was walking the SWCP. They were doing it in their holidays, ten days each year.
A close friend has visited Machu Pichu, Everest base camp etc, but similar to your friend, had never explored closer to home.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Mar 2021)

Dull grey and cold morning with showers forecast.
No warmth from the sun so need to get the stove fired up early and cannot be bothered doing much else. Apathy rules I think.
Got wild flower seed for replacing the veg garden but noticed I had got annuals instead of perennials. Need to reorder but the annuals can be used in another part of the garden when I finally get the ruined polytunnel cleared.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2021)

Good morning. Sky is brightening up, sun arising, 4⁰ so a decent day ahead methinks. Woke at 4.00, brew, read, sleep at 6.00, wake at 8.00. That'll have to do.

First priority is to ride my bike. Meeting a friend at 10.30 at a local cafe for coffee. There are two big hills in the way, think I'll skirt round the first and see what I can manage on the second.

Later I have to work out what to do with my Phormium. We decided to reduce it in size 10 days ago. I carefully separated out sections but now what remains keeps falling over. I understand why, not enough root to support the foliage, but the solution???

More exciting updates on the Phormium crisis as the day progresses. Tune in later. I know you will.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Dull grey and cold morning with showers forecast.
> No warmth from the sun so need to get the stove fired up early and cannot be bothered doing much else. Apathy rules I think.
> Got wild flower seed for replacing the veg garden but noticed I had got annuals instead of perennials. Need to reorder but the annuals can be used in another part of the garden when I finally get the ruined polytunnel cleared.


A few years ago our local council Parks and Gardens department completely changed their strategy. The larger local traffic roundabouts changed from short grass and evergreen shrubs to central patches sown with wild flowers. Ditto some of the places where earth mounds had been placed to prevent caravan camps, were transformed into oases of bright flowers. It's a joy to behold. I've noticed several local gardens now also have areas sown with wild flowers.


----------



## Paulus (7 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Paul.
> Both had our 1st jab. Waiting for the date for our 2nd.
> It puzzles me when I read that some already have eg March dates for their 2nd jab ??


I got the letter from the NHS last monday, and I duly went onto the website and booked my jab at a local pharmacy, got it done on Thursday. It also wanted me to book the 2nd jab as well. Booked In for may 20th.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> More exciting updates on the Phormium crisis as the day progresses. Tune in later. I know you will.


You should stick to titanium .Phormium is totally untested as a material for bicycle frames. .


----------



## Paulus (7 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good God. Have you lot started with the nuttiness already?
> 
> Morning. -3 here and very .
> 
> ...


I for one will *not* be watching the Megan and Harry Hewitt show on the telly.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2021)

Morning. A fresh 3 degrees here but lovely for an early walk. 6.8 miles done. Nearly at 200,000 steps for the week. 

Porridge finished and time for a cuppa. Hoping the forecasted wind and rain for a few days doesn't amount to much as the trails are just starting to dry up.


----------



## pawl (7 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Paul.
> Both had our 1st jab. Waiting for the date for our 2nd.
> It puzzles me when I read that some already have eg March dates for their 2nd jab ??



Gave me the date of my second jab same day asi I had my first Due April 16


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. A fresh 3 degrees here but lovely for an early walk. 6.8 miles done. Nearly at 200,000 steps for the week.
> 
> Porridge finished and time for a cuppa. Hoping the forecasted wind and rain for a few days doesn't amount to much as the trails are just starting to dry up.



That step count is outstanding. Mrs Tenkaykev often gets all smug as her daily step count is frequently higher than mine. I've pointed out that as my legs are longer than hers, she will take more steps than me to cover the same distance. That doesn't come into the equation however, " Steps are steps" as she says...
I hadn't realised that Garmin has a weekly steps leader board that works between the people who you have linked to in Garmin Connect. The "News" tab is great for seeing what training our daughter is doing, just in case she's secretly upping her training so she can leave me for dust next time we're able to run together. 
Ive sometimes pondered as to what my maximum day's steps might have when I was doing the longer stuff, but after trying to factor in stride length shortening / lengthening over time plus fatigue and terrain my head started to hurt


----------



## Drago (7 Mar 2021)

Just having brek brek then ill pyone my dad. Mrs D is finishing her OU assignment. Ive helped her with the planning, but the work itself is all hers.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Very well thank you classic. No adverse reactions perhaps a slightly tender arm the day after.
> 
> Have you had yours yet?


Unable to be given it, but known from the start I'd never be given it.

Good to hear he's had the first.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I object to your suggestion of nuttiness when I am trying to be serious.


You're trying to be seriously nutty!


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Just having brek brek then ill pyone my dad. Mrs D is finishing her OU assignment. Ive helped her with the planning, but the work itself is all hers.


Your a pensioner and your in close relationship with a student, you old rascal.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Just having brek brek then ill pyone my dad. Mrs D is finishing her OU assignment. Ive helped her with the planning, but the work itself is all hers.



That's great to hear Drago. Mrs Tenkay did a degree when she was in her 50's. This inspired our daughter who was working in Customer Services at the local Audi garage to have a go " If mum can do it..."
My input was mainly providing coffee and sandwiches, plus hinting that after a few hours it might perhaps be a good idea to take a short break...


----------



## numbnuts (7 Mar 2021)

I have risen for the third time, I may stay up now


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I have risen for the third time, I may stay up now


Third!
When were first?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2021)

Well I also will not be watching the disaster on T.V. tonight or tomorrow night. There are a couple of things on that might be OK.

I never watched the Diana interview either and I doubt I will be missing much.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> I for one will *not* be watching the Megan and Harry Hewitt show on the telly.


A big decision to be made......
Megan and Harry
Or
Pins in my eyes 
erhmm difficult


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Mar 2021)

Mrs JK started a post grad when she was 50. Although it was classed as a part time course the college mistakenly issued her with a full time NUS card . So she could take advantage of all the discounts available to full time students, including a serious discount on an Apple laptop . A few years later she decided to retire early , so within 5 years I went from sleeping with a student to sleeping with a pensioner ..


----------



## numbnuts (7 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Third!
> When were first?


02:30 found out I had won £10 on the lottery, 
06:30 watched live the hand over of mirgrants mid-channel


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 02:30 found out I had won £10 on the lottery,
> 06:30 watched live the hand over of mirgrants mid-channel


You're certain that first one wasn't just a dream.


----------



## gavroche (7 Mar 2021)

Bonjour. Absolutely nothing planned for today apart from playing with Molly on the field at the back so let's see what happens after that.


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Gave me the date of my second jab same day asi I had my first Due April 16


Same with me . Booked mine yesterday online , first one on the 15th March and the second one on the 3rd june. 
I have no idea if this has always been the case if you booked online but I do know my mum, in laws and my wife were all contacted by the Doctors surgery for the jabs , were only given the date for the first jab and are/were waiting to be contacted again. My father in law would had it first , has just been contacted to have his second jab this week .


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Mrs JK started a post grad when she was 50. Although it was classed as a part time course the college mistakenly issued her with a full time NUS card . So she could take advantage of all the discounts available to full time students, including a serious discount on an Apple laptop . A few years later she decided to retire early , so within 5 years I went from sleeping with a student to sleeping with a pensioner ..


I have been sleeping with a granny for 25 years 
Not bad tbh


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Absolutely nothing planned for today apart from playing with Molly on the field at the back so let's see what happens after that.


Remind me.......is Molly the woman next door?
Just askin like


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2021)

Brrrrr!


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have been sleeping with a granny for 25 years
> Not bad tbh



Who's granny?


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Mrs JK started a post grad when she was 50. Although it was classed as a part time course the college mistakenly issued her with a full time NUS card . So she could take advantage of all the discounts available to full time students, including a serious discount on an Apple laptop . A few years later she decided to retire early , so within 5 years I went from sleeping with a student to sleeping with a pensioner ..



I did a few modules with the O.U. over the years, starting back in the 1980’s. I’ve still got my OU student registration which I’ve used ever since to get discount on my Apple Computers. Last time was in November when I purchased one of the new MacBooks with the M1 chip.
I don’t have a dot AC email address which you usually have to use to access Apple’s student store, I just go through the purchase process to the “ Order” screen and drop into the web chat option with a rep. I’ve always found them really helpful, and on one occasion told me of a processor upgrade option that would cost less than my then current selection.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure I have asked this before but which/what bike do you have ?


Long story but I ended up with a Raleigh Motus - Bosch mid drive.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Mar 2021)

Been for a walk the wind is very cold


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2021)

I have not been for a walk. Its too bloomin cold

We are having bangers and mash for dinner today


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Same with me . Booked mine yesterday online , first one on the 15th March and the second one on the 3rd june.
> I have no idea if this has always been the case if you booked online but I do know my mum, in laws and my wife were all contacted by the Doctors surgery for the jabs , were only given the date for the first jab and are/were waiting to be contacted again. My father in law would had it first , has just been contacted to have his second jab this week .


My experience, and everyone I know, is if you book online you must book the second jab at the same time. If you don't it's impossible to complete the process.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have not been for a walk. Its too bloomin cold
> 
> We are having bangers and mash for dinner today


I've got home made chicken pie and cheesecake.....not on the same plate I may add


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got home made chicken pie and cheesecake.....not on the same plate I may add




What too stingy or to lazy to use 2 plates?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2021)

I've had a rethink about my future shopping plans...

I like our local Lidl. The new Aldi is fine and I have found a few things that I prefer there, but generally Lidl is similar and there are _more _things that I prefer there. Instead of defaulting to Aldi and doing the odd little ride over to Lidl, I'll default to Lidl and do the odd stroll to Aldi, with Aldi the choice if I run out of something just before closing time. These days I often only leave the house to go to the supermarket, so I really don't want to reduce that time (and exercise) to the bare minimum.

Speaking of exercise, and the cold... Bubble pal is just back from Morrisons and she said that she abandoned her planned pre-shopping walk because it felt so cold outside. That is putting me off the short ride that I had been planning (a couple of small hills on the singlespeed bike and a quick visit to Lidl). I'll see if I can motivate myself to go out later but for now I will stay in the warm.

As for vaccination... The situation with that is getting more confusing for me! If I just accepted going to Burnley or Halifax then I could crack on with it, but I don't want to go to either of those places. I want to be done here in Tod. I have spent 13 months avoiding plague-ridden hordes and don't want to expose myself to them now to get vaccinated. I don't drive so it would either mean using public transport or cycling to the vaccination centre. I wouldn't want to leave my bike locked up in Burnley OR Halifax town centres while I was being done, and I don't want to use public transport again until 3 weeks after I have been vaccinated. It would be just my luck to get infected and seriously ill before the protection from a vaccination kicked in!

I have heard a rumour that someone 5 years younger than me and with no risk factors (known to me) was done at my local health centre weeks ago. I'm beginning to think that the GP has forgotten about _me_! The advice is NOT to phone them but if I don't get an appointment next week then I will ask at reception when in the health centre for a blood test the following week.


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My experience, and everyone I know, is if you book online you must book the second jab at the same time. If you don't it's impossible to complete the process.


I assumed that was the case, it was just I am the first in my family to have booked using the online system so I wasn’t sure.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Who's granny?


Oh please don't


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2021)

Well......at 10.00ish I was knackered and felt that I needed an hours kip.
I just woke up .
Where has my day gone ?
Who stole it ?


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2021)

Today turned from a bitter cold grey morning to a cold bright and sunny afternoon. I've still not found my cycling mojo, its AWOL and I've no interest in my bikes at all, so I went for a walk instead. I did the same walk I did a couple of weeks ago but changed the end, out down Meadow road, onto the path past the play ground, over the old railway and the road in the Prologues industrial estate and then into the green space behind the estate, lovely place, two large ponds and a network of paths to walk, when I got to the road I turned into Ash Green, crossed the main road and walked down to St Giles church, walking back up onto the main road further down I crossed the road and walked back to the industrial estate using a unmade road that runs parallel to Wheelwright Lane then retraced my steps home.


----------



## 12boy (7 Mar 2021)

Made slow cooked pork chops in a broth of beer, garlic and onions along with some Delicata squash and Brussels sprouts, both brushed with olive oil and roasted, along with a baguette delivered as part of our weekly order from Nick the Baker. Sadly, Mrs 12, who did not feel well yesterday, only picked at her food and went to bed early. Bums me out when she does that, and it's happening more and more. We will see the cancer Dr tomorrow and she will say....Oh I am ok, and I will say ...not so much. The next step in this long, slow illness will be another round of chemo.
On a more cheerful note, it will be warm and breezy today and of course a ride is in order. I have reurned my Steamroller to single speed goodness and it will most likely be the velo du jour. My neighbor refers to the 5 bikes I cycle through (cycle through, get it) as my harem.
My elderly Rat Terrier has been limping for a few years now with a diagnosis of arthritis in her left front paw which has been red and inflamed. Courses of antibiotics have helped briefly, but it comes back. I returned to the vet, this one new to the practice, and it was determined she suffers from a genetic abnormality called "Hairy Foot". This is renegade callus growth on the paw pad that looks like little tentacles and splits the skin between the pads. For a week I immersed her foot in an iodine solution in the morning and Epsom salts in the afternoon and now lube up the area with a unguent called Bag Balm after filing the callus with an Emery board. Seems almost voodooish to me but it is great to see her scampering around without pain. At first I thought the Hairy Foot thing was BS, but not now.
Old wheels, I am thinking it is about time go resurrect some hoop houses, things made with 10 ft, 1 inch PVC and plastic sheeting into Quanset hut type structures which work as little greenhouses to extend the growing season, especially in the spring where it is 16C one day and snowing the next. Is this the same idea as a poly tunnel for you? With the hoophouses I can plant lettuce, spinach and snow peas in March. 
Be well and safe and beware the Hairy Foot, Bigfoot's little cousin.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Today turned from a bitter cold grey morning to a cold bright and sunny afternoon. I've still not found my cycling mojo, its AWOL and I've no interest in my bikes at all, so I went for a walk instead. I did the same walk I did a couple of weeks ago but changed the end, out down Meadow road, onto the path past the play ground, over the old railway and the road in the Prologues industrial estate and then into the green space behind the estate, lovely place, two large ponds and a network of paths to walk, when I got to the road I turned into Ash Green, crossed the main road and walked down to St Giles church, walking back up onto the main road further down I crossed the road and walked back to the industrial estate using a unmade road that runs parallel to Wheelwright Lane then retraced my steps home.


I am not in your league re distance etc but wonder/worry if I will ever cycle again. 
I am waiting for a miracle.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am not in your league re distance etc but wonder/worry if I will ever cycle again.
> I am waiting for a miracle.



I'm sure that once it warms up a bit and you get better the mojo will return. I had this a few years ago, I was going through a rough patch in life and I stopped cycling for about six months, once things improved the mojo returned.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Made slow cooked pork chops in a broth of beer, garlic and onions along with some Delicata squash and Brussels sprouts, both brushed with olive oil and roasted, along with a baguette delivered as part of our weekly order from Nick the Baker. Sadly, Mrs 12, who did not feel well yesterday, only picked at her food and went to bed early. Bums me out when she does that, and it's happening more and more. We will see the cancer Dr tomorrow and she will say....Oh I am ok, and I will say ...not so much. The next step in this long, slow illness will be another round of chemo.
> On a more cheerful note, it will be warm and breezy today and of course a ride is in order. I have reurned my Steamroller to single speed goodness and it will most likely be the velo du jour. My neighbor refers to the 5 bikes I cycle through (cycle through, get it) as my harem.
> My elderly Rat Terrier has been limping for a few years now with a diagnosis of arthritis in her left front paw which has been red and inflamed. Courses of antibiotics have helped briefly, but it comes back. I returned to the vet, this one new to the practice, and it was determined she suffers from a genetic abnormality called "Hairy Foot". This is renegade callus growth on the paw pad that looks like little tentacles and splits the skin between the pads. For a week I immersed her foot in an iodine solution in the morning and Epsom salts in the afternoon and now lube up the area with a unguent called Bag Balm after filing the callus with an Emery board. Seems almost voodooish to me but it is great to see her scampering around without pain. At first I thought the Hairy Foot thing was BS, but not now.
> Old wheels, I am thinking it is about time go resurrect some hoop houses, things made with 10 ft, 1 inch PVC and plastic sheeting into Quanset hut type structures which work as little greenhouses to extend the growing season, especially in the spring where it is 16C one day and snowing the next. Is this the same idea as a poly tunnel for you? With the hoophouses I can plant lettuce, spinach and snow peas in March.
> Be well and safe and beware the Hairy Foot, Bigfoot's little cousin.


Yes a hoop house as you call it is the same idea as a polytunnel. The covering most common here is polythene hence poly. This has a disadvantage in that the polythene has a relatively short life as it degrades with sun particularly which we do get in summer. The guaranteed life I think is 4 or 5 years but it probably depends on the amount of UV light. Mine lasted for about 25 years so cannot complain about the life span.
I do have spare polythene but the wooden parts at the doors are rotting as well and really the only bit worth reusing is the steel frame. I cannot be bothered replacing the ends and may just stretch the polythene over it and leave the ends open. You can now get better and solid coverings which should last better but the work is beyond me and with the covid problems getting someone to do it is a problem.
My tunnel is 5 metres long by about 4 wide.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2021)

I am all walked out!  214, 282 steps for the week. My Garmin says I am overreaching and need a rest. Lol. I will have a gentler week next week.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Made slow cooked pork chops in a broth of beer, garlic and onions along with some Delicata squash and Brussels sprouts, both brushed with olive oil and roasted, along with a baguette delivered as part of our weekly order from Nick the Baker. Sadly, Mrs 12, who did not feel well yesterday, only picked at her food and went to bed early. Bums me out when she does that, and it's happening more and more. We will see the cancer Dr tomorrow and she will say....Oh I am ok, and I will say ...not so much. The next step in this long, slow illness will be another round of chemo.
> On a more cheerful note, it will be warm and breezy today and of course a ride is in order. I have reurned my Steamroller to single speed goodness and it will most likely be the velo du jour. My neighbor refers to the 5 bikes I cycle through (cycle through, get it) as my harem.
> My elderly Rat Terrier has been limping for a few years now with a diagnosis of arthritis in her left front paw which has been red and inflamed. Courses of antibiotics have helped briefly, but it comes back. I returned to the vet, this one new to the practice, and it was determined she suffers from a genetic abnormality called "Hairy Foot". This is renegade callus growth on the paw pad that looks like little tentacles and splits the skin between the pads. For a week I immersed her foot in an iodine solution in the morning and Epsom salts in the afternoon and now lube up the area with a unguent called Bag Balm after filing the callus with an Emery board. Seems almost voodooish to me but it is great to see her scampering around without pain. At first I thought the Hairy Foot thing was BS, but not now.
> Old wheels, I am thinking it is about time go resurrect some hoop houses, things made with 10 ft, 1 inch PVC and plastic sheeting into Quanset hut type structures which work as little greenhouses to extend the growing season, especially in the spring where it is 16C one day and snowing the next. Is this the same idea as a poly tunnel for you? With the hoophouses I can plant lettuce, spinach and snow peas in March.
> Be well and safe and beware the Hairy Foot, Bigfoot's little cousin.


I walked past the local allotments yesterday and saw that a lot of the plots were busy ( 8 year waiting list from the council )
I've noticed that several of the allotment holders are using either water ( blue) or Gas ( yellow) service pipes bent into half hoops and used as supports for the quonset style tunnels/greenhouses.


----------



## 12boy (7 Mar 2021)

The ones I make are 8ft x4ft. The PVC is fitted over 18inch rebar hammered in to show about 5 inches. When it warms they go away. My garden is 24x16 and while I could make a more permanent structure to cover the whole thing with removable plastic I am too lazy. Leaving the plastic on would kill most anything in the summer.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Mar 2021)

I mentioned that the allotments that are just around the corner are extremely popular. They're in quite a pleasant area surrounded by quite spacious houses and the small park where I do a lot of my running. There are some more allotments about a mile away, these are situated between two main roads and a busy roundabout, and most importantly directly opposite a Pub. I used to frequent this pub many years ago, the Public Bar saw a constant stream of Allotment holders popping in for refreshment, especially in the summer months. There was a fair bit of bartering too, amazing what you could get in exchange for a couple of pints. One of my friends had an allotment there, I suspect it was as a sort of refuge from the family when things got hectic. He was a larger than life character and his little allotment shed was more of a shebeen.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I am all walked out!  214, 282 steps for the week. My Garmin says I am overreaching and need a rest. Lol. I will have a gentler week next week.
> 
> View attachment 577504


 
WoW that is more than impressive and puts me to shame, I only did 29,000 for 4 days.
Well done Mo your my hero


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> WoW that is more than impressive and puts me to shame, I only did 29,000 for 4 days.
> Well done Mo your my hero



I'm bottom of our weekly leaderboard with a grand total of 53,048, that's about 25% of what Mo has achieved.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well......at 10.00ish I was knackered and felt that I needed an hours kip.
> I just woke up .
> Where has my day gone ?
> *Who stole it ?*


Me, why!


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've had a rethink about my future shopping plans...
> 
> I like our local Lidl. The new Aldi is fine and I have found a few things that I prefer there, but generally Lidl is similar and there are _more _things that I prefer there. Instead of defaulting to Aldi and doing the odd little ride over to Lidl, I'll default to Lidl and do the odd stroll to Aldi, with Aldi the choice if I run out of something just before closing time. These days I often only leave the house to go to the supermarket, so I really don't want to reduce that time (and exercise) to the bare minimum.
> 
> ...


Vaccination is being done in Boots, Market Street. They've staff outside who'll be able to keep an eye on the bike. Possibly allowing you to take it inside.

Hebden Bridge seems busier than Halifax at present.


----------



## 12boy (7 Mar 2021)

No one gets more steps than our Mo.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I am all walked out!  214, 282 steps for the week. My Garmin says I am overreaching and need a rest. Lol. I will have a gentler week next week.
> 
> View attachment 577504


Quick calculation shows that as 214.756 miles(345.616129 kilometres).


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I walked past the local allotments yesterday and saw that a lot of the plots were busy ( 8 year waiting list from the council )
> I've noticed that several of the allotment holders are using either water ( blue) or Gas ( yellow) service pipes bent into half hoops and used as supports for the quonset style tunnels/greenhouses.


I do similar. I have raised beds. First push bamboo canes in to the soil and against the timber walls. Slip electrical conduit over the bamboo canes to form a hoop. Run a length of string down the centre of the bed attached to the apex of each hoop. Then stretch plastic, fleece, netting as needed over the hoops. Makes a great temporary tunnel offering different types of protection.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2021)

@Mo1959 chapeau 👏👏


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2021)

@ColinJ you're 64/65? If you haven't been offered the vaccine yet I suggest you've been missed off lists. Phone your GP ASAP.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Today turned from a bitter cold grey morning to a cold bright and sunny afternoon. I've still not found my cycling mojo, its AWOL and I've no interest in my bikes at all, so I went for a walk instead. I did the same walk I did a couple of weeks ago but changed the end, out down Meadow road, onto the path past the play ground, over the old railway and the road in the Prologues industrial estate and then into the green space behind the estate, lovely place, two large ponds and a network of paths to walk, when I got to the road I turned into Ash Green, crossed the main road and walked down to St Giles church, walking back up onto the main road further down I crossed the road and walked back to the industrial estate using a unmade road that runs parallel to Wheelwright Lane then retraced my steps home.


Dave my cycling get up go is still on an extended Christmas break , only 6 rides since new year . Weather, Mum in Law needs more help from Mrs JK and I and finally ( this is turning into a winge) my experience with the jab. The side effects lasted over 2 weeks , periods of shivering and feeling extremely cold and abdominal pains which ok may have been a coincidence. After a long and amicable relationship my gall bladder decided to throw all its toys out of the pram .It’s painful and resulted in a total loss of appetite. But every cloud all my Christmas and winter padding went in week .


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ you're 64/65? If you haven't been offered the vaccine yet I suggest you've been missed off lists. Phone your GP ASAP.


It’s quite sporadic. Woman I know same age and same practice as me got hers nearly 2 weeks ago. Haven’t heard anything yet.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Vaccination is being done in Boots, Market Street. They've staff outside who'll be able to keep an eye on the bike. Possibly allowing you to take it inside.


I'll do it if I have to but I'll try to sort out an appointment here first.


PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ you're 64/65? If you haven't been offered the vaccine yet I suggest you've been missed off lists. Phone your GP ASAP.


65!


Mo1959 said:


> It’s quite sporadic. Woman I know same age and same practice as me got hers nearly 2 weeks ago. Haven’t heard anything yet.


I know a couple aged 66/67 who got done at the end of January with no risk factors to push them up the queue!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


You've been and come back!


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2021)

I have risen!

Monday, so today is wash day.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Mar 2021)

Morning it's a bit today


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2021)

Hello! 

It's cold and wet. Ride plan abandoned. I'll do the housework a day early as forecast for tomorrow is OK, which wasn't expected.

That's it. Nothing else.

I've tried reading the BBC and Guardian but cannot escape H&M stories. 

And the good news, which I'm very pleased about, weighed in at 71.1kg. Unexpected to be honest and only 1.1kg from my target weight.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

LIDL shopping in Barnstaple this morning.



classic33 said:


> Quick calculation shows that as 214.756 miles(345.616129 kilometres).


Only if her stride is well over 5 feet.


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2021)

House tidied, first load of washing on, weights lifted, now relaxing with a Clooney's and an oaty bar.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2021)

Morning. Brrrrrr a chilly -2. OK admit it, who has been tempted to peak at the 2 stooges disaster starring Hazza and Megs. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> LIDL shopping in Barnstaple this morning.
> 
> ...


I thought “ that doesn’t feel right “ and divided by two.
In the interests of Science I shall make a note of my existing steps, record a 5k walk on my Garmin and check the new step count. Then we need to work out the difference in leg length.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Brrrrrr a chilly -2. OK admit it, who has been tempted to peak at the 2 stooges disaster starring Hazza and Megs.
> 
> Stay safe folks


Nope.......not tempted even for the entertainment value and a bit of a laugh!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Vaccination is being done in Boots, Market Street. They've staff outside who'll be able to keep an eye on the bike. Possibly allowing you to take it inside.
> 
> Hebden Bridge seems busier than Halifax at present.


What if you don't own a pair of boots ?? Does that me you can't have it ?
Seems unfair to me.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Monday, so today is wash day.


What......you only have a wash on a Monday


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What if you don't own a pair of boots ?? Does that me you can't have it ?
> Seems unfair to me.



If you live in NI you can have it done in Traynors


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Brrrrrr a chilly -2. OK admit it, who has been tempted to peak at the 2 stooges disaster starring Hazza and Megs.
> 
> Stay safe folks


Nope, nope and double nope


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Dave my cycling get up go is still on an extended Christmas break , only 6 rides since new year . Weather, Mum in Law needs more help from Mrs JK and I and finally ( this is turning into a winge) my experience with the jab. The side effects lasted over 2 weeks , periods of shivering and feeling extremely cold and abdominal pains which ok may have been a coincidence. After a long and amicable relationship my gall bladder decided to throw all its toys out of the pram .It’s painful and resulted in a total loss of appetite. But every cloud all my Christmas and winter padding went in week .



At the moment my Good Lady is house bound and restricted to downstairs only so I'm restricted as to what I can do, I can't leave her alone to long, I'm also heavily involved in her care. Like you I've only managed half a dozen rides this year so far but I'm hoping things improve and my mojo returns.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks, bright and sunny this morning, washings out, my Good lady's carer is here, and I'm doing housework this morning.


----------



## Paulus (8 Mar 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Another cool and grey start to the day here..
Another no to watching the Hewitt and Markle show.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Nope, nope and double nope




I take it that's a no then


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What......you only have a wash on a Monday




But only in months with the letter Z in them.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2021)

Morning all.
Such a strange (short) dream last night. It was as though I was dreaming that I was dreaming (does that make any sense?)
In my dream it was early morning and was getting light.... so I thought "I must get up". Then I looked at the clock and it was only 0300.......looked at the window and it as dark.
I then really woke and it really was 0300.
So weird.
I rely on Classic to explain that one.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Mar 2021)

Dampish and overcast but breaks of blue out east. A strip of low cloud half way up the Morvern hills but no wind. Smoke from a fire I can see is rising straight up.
Forecast for later in the week is not good and I hope I do not get summoned to Oban for a scan on Thursday as boats will be a bit dodgy due to high winds.
Went out to visit my wildlife pal while he was rotovating his garden before the rain made the soil too wet again. He has a trip to Paisley today starting before the crack of dawn as his wife had a fall and fractured a shoulder. Due to other medical problems she gets sent to a specialist for further evaluation. Terrible place to drive to for a stranger as the direction signs for the hospital are carefully hidden behind bushes.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I take it that's a no then


Indeed it is.
I would rather watch 24 hours of back to back Corrie and East Enders........but don't ask me to try that


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> Another cool and grey start to the day here..
> Another no to watching the Hewitt and Markle show.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Brrrrrr a chilly -2. OK admit it, who has been tempted to peak at the 2 stooges disaster starring Hazza and Megs.
> 
> Stay safe folks


Nope........but the headline in the Guardian suggests there was concern Archie might be ginger........ strange world we live in.......


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nope........but the headline in the Guardian suggests there was concern Archie might be ginger........ strange world we live in.......


Shock horror. That is def a world headliner


----------



## gavroche (8 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> LIDL shopping in Barnstaple this morning.


Bonjour. A bit of banking and Asda shopping in Bideford some time today.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. A bit of banking and Asda shopping in Bideford some time today.


Never could get on with ASDA in Bideford - too big and busy for me.


----------



## Sterlo (8 Mar 2021)

Meant to put this on last week. Huge fanfares about our new super duper foot bridge which has just opened. It's taken almost 4 years and cost over £22MILLION. I bet the army could have had one up in a fortnight for about £22k
33 photos show just how 'spectacular' new Castle Street bridge is - Hull Live (hulldailymail.co.uk)


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> If you live in NI you can have it done in Traynors


As you jockey for position, watch the needle. There may be some horsing about.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Meant to put this on last week. Huge fanfares about our new super duper foot bridge which has just opened. It's taken almost 4 years and cost over £22MILLION. I bet the army could have had one up in a fortnight for about £22k
> 33 photos show just how 'spectacular' new Castle Street bridge is - Hull Live (hulldailymail.co.uk)


A bridge too far


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2021)

I'm impressed! My Good Lady couldn't get to Spec Savers for her eye test so we had them do a home visit. He arrived on time carrying three bags and used a tablet on a stand for the eye test numbers, was pleasant, efficent and had the test done in half an hour.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Such a strange (short) dream last night. It was as though I was dreaming that I was dreaming (does that make any sense?)
> In my dream it was early morning and was getting light.... so I thought "I must get up". Then I looked at the clock and it was only 0300.......looked at the window and it as dark.
> I then really woke and it really was 0300.
> ...


It's a false awakening. Your brain getting you ready for waking up. Either because there's a perception of danger(How many times have you thought/said " Something is* right here", whilst awake, and expecting something to happen.)
Or, it's your brain saying "I want out of here!", due to under stimulation and getting ahead of itself.

As for it being light, two possible. You remember you lost a part of yesterday, your brain found and was trying to insert it into your memory, but it woke you up whilst trying.
Or a more logical explanation
https://www.wigantoday.net/news/people/ufo-files-picture-proof-aliens-visiting-wigan-1376924
Do you have a need to draw or sculpture a geographical feature since waking?

*For is, read isn't.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's a false awakening. Your brain getting you ready for waking up. Either because there's a perception of danger(How many times have you thought/said " Something is right here", whilst awake, and expecting something to happen.)
> Or, it's your brain saying "I want out of here!", due to under stimulation and getting ahead of itself.
> 
> As for it being light, two possible. You remember you lost a part of yesterday, your brain found and was trying to insert it into your memory, but it woke you up whilst trying.
> ...


Strangely....no. no desire to draw or sculpture.
Just a weird feeling that I was dreaming about having a dream......very strange


----------



## gavroche (8 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Never could get on with ASDA in Bideford - too big and busy for me.


Barnstaple is too far from me ( 20 miles each way ) .


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2021)

Oh sh*t!!!
Our cleaner, who came on Wednesday, has just messaged to say her partner has just tested positive.
Lost his sense of taste and smell.
That is all we need


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Strangely....no. no desire to draw or sculpture.
> Just a weird feeling that I was dreaming about having a dream......very strange


Do you know what you were dreaming about in the dream you were dreaming of?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2021)

Ooh. Daffodils and primroses are coming out here. A sure sign it's spring, just in time for them to be ruined by snow


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. Daffodils and primroses are coming out here. A sure sign it's spring, just in time for them to be ruined by snow


Snow due for Easter.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do you know what you were dreaming about in the dream you were dreaming of?


Yes.
I was dreaming that I was dreaming it was light and I needed to get up.


----------



## Sterlo (8 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.
> I was dreaming that I was dreaming it was light and I needed to get up.


I thought all dreams were to do with sex if you believe the psycho analysts? (dreaming is all I get to do about it )


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.
> I was dreaming that I was dreaming it was light and I needed to get up.


False awakening, perception of danger considering your later post.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Mar 2021)

A


numbnuts said:


> A bridge too far


” An hour too long “


----------



## numbnuts (8 Mar 2021)

I've just done 6754 steps, I've got long legs


----------



## pawl (8 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Indeed it is.
> I would rather watch 24 hours of back to back Corrie and East Enders........but don't ask me to try that




Thank god for Netflix


----------



## pawl (8 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Snow due for Easter.




And Easter eggs


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2021)

I am watching the Purge on Netflix.

Beans on toast for us today


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. Daffodils and primroses are coming out here. A sure sign it's spring, just in time for them to be ruined by snow



I had these little daffs come up under one of our budlia this year, I'm not sure where they came from, I didn't plant them, but they're very bright and cheerful.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2021)

Very enjoyable steak & red wine pie with a piece of bread and butter for lunch. Sat out in the garden with a couple of bottles of North Coast IPA, watching the world go by.
It almost feels like Spring. 
Sold a couple of items on FB as well, so I'm quids in.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I thought all dreams were to do with sex if you believe the psycho analysts? (dreaming is all I get to do about it )


Well tbh......when I woke (in my dream of course) I had Welshie on my right side and Mo on my left.
Sadly I woke then


----------



## numbnuts (8 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well tbh......when I woke (in my dream of course) I had Welshie on my right side and Mo on my left.
> Sadly I woke then


 
You would never wake up with Mo on your side, she would be out bloody walking, running or cycling


----------



## 12boy (8 Mar 2021)

Off to the Mrs 12's doc in a few hours. I always dread these visits. The news from him at best is "you aren't worse".
Between tonight and late tomorrow we are to get 4 -8 inches of snow. We need it. It had been so warm I was thinking of stripping the Bianchi to the frame and treating the rusty spots with naval jelly, and then painting it. Once painted it can cure in my Previa which gets up to 60C on sunny days. But I will wait a bit for that. 
We will do a little shopping after the doc since the stores we go to are near the office. Perhaps even a little takeout for lunch. I will also give the dog's doc a call to say her diagnosis and prescribed treatment of the dog's foot seems very successful. She is new to the practice and a win should boost her confidence. 
Recently read a little squib on the difference between niceness and kindness. The idea is people who are open and friendly with everyone they meet are not necessarily given to actually helping others. People here are not rude, usually, but they take a while to warm up to strangers. However, if someone needs help they will make an effort.
Be well and safe.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well tbh......when I woke (in my dream of course) I had Welshie on my right side and Mo on my left.
> Sadly I woke then



🎶 Mo to the left of me, 
Welshie to the right, here I am,
Stuck in the middle with Ewe 🎶


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2021)

Apparently there have been no new deaths in Wales from Covid19 today.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. Daffodils and primroses are coming out here. A sure sign it's spring, just in time for them to be ruined by snow





classic33 said:


> Snow due for Easter.


Well you pair are a bundle of fun and happiness


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well tbh......when I woke (in my dream of course) I had Welshie on my right side and Mo on my left.


And Drago on top......


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Mar 2021)

Steps.
As mentioned upthread with regard to "Awesome Mo" and her unsurpassed step count, I ventured out for an amble. A bit further than expected as there was someone on the slope down to the Roman Road so I took an alternative route.
Steps showing on my Garmin on departure was 1150. Distance walked was 13.53KM. Steps on arriving home were 18,200.
I think that works out about 1250 steps per Km.
That gives Mo's weekly distance as about 170 Km, or just over 100 miles.
My height is 5'10" so if Mo is shorter than I am she would take more steps per Km and bring the overall distance down.
Even with a reduced distance, that is still some mileage.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> And Drago on top......


Please nooooooo


----------



## numbnuts (8 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Steps.
> As mentioned upthread with regard to "Awesome Mo" and her unsurpassed step count, I ventured out for an amble. A bit further than expected as there was someone on the slope down to the Roman Road so I took an alternative route.
> Steps showing on my Garmin on departure was 1150. Distance walked was 13.53KM. Steps on arriving home were 18,200.
> I think that works out about 1250 steps per Km.
> ...


My last walk was 3.05 miles with 6753 steps and I'm 6 foot


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Steps.
> As mentioned upthread with regard to "Awesome Mo" and her unsurpassed step count, I ventured out for an amble. A bit further than expected as there was someone on the slope down to the Roman Road so I took an alternative route.
> Steps showing on my Garmin on departure was 1150. Distance walked was 13.53KM. Steps on arriving home were 18,200.
> I think that works out about 1250 steps per Km.
> ...


Garmin Connect gives an approximation of what it thinks your steps are. Not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## Sterlo (8 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Garmin Connect gives an approximation of what it thinks your steps are. Not sure how accurate it is.
> 
> View attachment 577654


Ouch, see what you mean about your sleep.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Ouch, see what you mean about your sleep.


....and that was one of my better nights!


----------



## oldwheels (8 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well tbh......when I woke (in my dream of course) I had Welshie on my right side and Mo on my left.
> Sadly I woke then


Do you often have nightmares?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Do you often have nightmares?


Dangerous ground Oldwheels, dangerous ground.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> And Easter eggs


Possibly.
The only time folk rely on a rabbit(The Easter Bunnie) for eggs. The rest of the time it's hens or ducks. 

When was the last time you went shopping for "rabbit eggs".


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Garmin Connect gives an approximation of what it thinks your steps are. Not sure how accurate it is.
> 
> View attachment 577654


Are these steps, left to right (Verse Visa) or the same leg to the same leg. If the latter, half the earlier distance given.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Very enjoyable steak & red wine pie with a piece of bread and butter for lunch. Sat out in the garden with a couple of bottles of North Coast IPA, watching the world go by.
> It almost feels like Spring.


Enough of that _nice weather _news! I have been getting regular Devon reports from my sister, and my bubble pal has been getting them from her brother in Exeter. He was sitting out in the sunshine watching other people relaxing and trying to work out whether they were supposed to be doing what they were doing... 

We have had a lot of cloud, wind, and chilly showers here today. You can see the murk over the distant hills in this photo taken at lunchtime...






The new Aldi seems to be doing okay - not super-busy, but not half-empty either. '_Probably viable_', that's how I would describe it!

You can see the tree that they preserved, in its little raised, walled plot. I took a closer look and saw why they had kept it...






I thought that I would be able to zoom in on the plaque, but my phone camera photos are apparently not clear enough. The text on the plaque says that the tree was planted for HM Queen Elizabeth's Silver Jubilee in 1977. Obviously, the Sex Pistols were not consulted! 

In other news... I have only just discovered that my Hoover (and it actually _IS _a Hoover) has an air filter. Every time I use the vacuum cleaner my house stinks of mouldy Border Terrier. I don't own such a canine...! My sister _does_, but she hasn't been up here for a year and a half due to Covid-19. I couldn't figure out why the smell outlived several Hoover bags. Now I know why - a manky, clogged air filter!

Oh, I just checked and the air filter is washable. I will report back after de-dogging it!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2021)

_TWO _filters! 

The one that I found is an exhaust filter which is supposed to be replaced every 5 bags - _*It never has been! *_

The washable filter is a motor filter, which I didn't spot. I'll take another look later.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> _TWO _filters!
> 
> The one that I found is an exhaust filter which is supposed to be replaced every 5 bags - _*It never has been! *_
> 
> The washable filter is a motor filter, which I didn't spot. I'll take another look later.


Wash all three under running water. Cool, clear water...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wash all three under running water. Cool, clear water...


I've just seen how much the official kits are (around £20!) so I think I will try that!


----------



## pawl (8 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Possibly.
> The only time folk rely on a rabbit(The Easter Bunnie) for eggs. The rest of the time it's hens or ducks.
> 
> When was the last time you went shopping for "rabbit eggs".


 

There usually side by side on the shelve in the chocolate isle


----------



## pawl (8 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am watching the Purge on Netflix.
> 
> Beans on toast for us today
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> what’s that about? Don’t want to watch it if it’s about some maniac as serial enema giver


The beans have been slaughtered already, before being canned and are now has beans. Whilst the toast was bread that was burnt.

It's the best of a bad lot really.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Mar 2021)

Oh, I just checked and the air filter is washable. I will report back after de-dogging it! 

Oh - I'm confused

is de-dogging like dogging - but somehow reversed???

just checking


on a different note - no ride today - windy all day and Met Office was saying it was about to rain all day

it didn't rain at all

I think I need to change my main weather forecast information provider - maybe just stick my head out of the window and look - 20 years of sailing must have taught me something I suppose!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2021)

Got it in one.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Thank god for Netflix


What about Reed Hastings and Marc Randolph?


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Steps.
> As mentioned upthread with regard to "Awesome Mo" and her unsurpassed step count, I ventured out for an amble. A bit further than expected as there was someone on the slope down to the Roman Road so I took an alternative route.
> Steps showing on my Garmin on departure was 1150. Distance walked was 13.53KM. Steps on arriving home were 18,200.
> I think that works out about 1250 steps per Km.
> ...


It does count single steps then!

Your inside leg measurement is approximately 301/4", based on your figures.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2021)

Sunset today......


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2021)

Been busy today. Dropped some serious dollar on a new pooter, a top range HP all in one pc. Much more grunt for handling my music recording, mixing and sharing.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sunset today......
> View attachment 577712


Does the sun usually set in the East over there?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Oh, I just checked and the air filter is washable. I will report back after de-dogging it!
> 
> Oh - I'm confused
> 
> ...


Ha ha...

Reverse dogging would be something like - no sex, no strangers... at home! For example, an evening spent alone binge-watching the first series of _Star Trek - The Next Generation_!


----------



## 12boy (9 Mar 2021)

My vacuum wasn't producing much suction so I replaced the belt and ran a 6ft pole through the intake hose. This dislodged an incredible tosheroon of dog hair, bits of plastic and paper, a few rubber bands, twigs etc woven into a solid mass. When I finally got that and all the crap behind it out it worked as good as new.


----------



## 12boy (9 Mar 2021)

Some around here have a weather rock. It hangs off a rope. When it is wet it is raining, when it is white there is snow, when it is at a forty five degree angle there is a breeze , and if the rope is parallel to the ground there could be a little wind. Always accurate.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> My vacuum wasn't producing much suction so I replaced the belt and ran a 6ft pole through the intake hose. This dislodged an incredible tosheroon of dog hair, bits of plastic and paper, a few rubber bands, twigs etc woven into a solid mass. When I finally got that and all the crap behind it out it worked as good as new.


Simple fixes work the best, and cost the least.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2021)

sleepless in North Baddesley


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> sleepless in North Baddesley


Quiet, in't'it


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2021)

My bubble pal commandeered the small garden area in my yard for a vegetable plot this afternoon. I don't use it so she might as well. I did warn her that I had seen a black cat lurking out there, and sure enough - it turned out to be a feline turd minefield!  

I have just watched _Paris-Nice_ stage 1 (I'm a day behind), and episode 2 of _Deutschland 89, _then I did the washing up at the latest time that I ever have. Now I'm off to play 1 game each of Spider Solitaire, Backgammon, and Palisade, then have a go at a few crossword clues if I can stay awake long enough.


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Does the sun usually set in the East over there?


Sorry you've got me with that one.........the sun is due west in the image


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2021)

Good morning. 'Tis dull, grey and slightly damp. The birds are making a decent effort.

Grey and blue bins to put out tonight. That's it. Nothing else which needs doing.

Cycling at 9.45.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2021)

I AM GOLIATH.
Watched Bloodlands episode 3 last night. I don't have a clue who the baddie is.
MrsD was upchucking at 01.30 so I was stripping and remaking the bed at 0200. Everything in the wash now.
I am contemplating an Aldi dash.......but not sure yet.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> My vacuum wasn't producing much suction so I replaced the belt and ran a 6ft pole through the intake hose. This dislodged an incredible *tosheroon* of dog hair, bits of plastic and paper, a few rubber bands, twigs etc woven into a solid mass. When I finally got that and all the crap behind it out it worked as good as new.



This is a lovely word, so descriptive. I'd never heard it before and Google is my friend.......


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I AM GOLIATH.
> Watched Bloodlands episode 3 last night. I don't have a clue who the baddie is.
> MrsD was upchucking at 01.30 so I was stripping and remaking the bed at 0200. Everything in the wash now.
> I am contemplating an Aldi dash.......but not sure yet.


I didn't watch the first two but had half an eye open while I dozed. Mrs P gets irritated if I ask questions. If you are up to date with last Sunday you can read the Spoiler.



Spoiler: Question about last Sunday's episode



In Sunday evening's episode James Nesbitt shot the elderly guy with the white hair. A few moments later Mrs P said she had no idea why he shot him. This saved me asking and the usual "well you were asleep." response 



Quick question. Is Adam Cory the elderly male with white hair? This would help my understanding and save me some grief.

Off for a doze now


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Mar 2021)

Good morning one and all,
Blue bin day today and a Zoom meeting of our patient support group with a guest speaker from the Royal Devon and Exeter Hospital. Be good to catch up, I miss the “ in the flesh meetings” .
Sunshine and cold but at least the wind had dropped.
Have a peaceful day folks☀️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♂️


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2021)

Has anyone watched The Yorkshire Farmer. Basically a quite lovely woman farmer and her older, very interesting husband AND their 9 children.
Amazing family that run a hill farm.
I am reading her story. I am on book one and to my knowledge there are three.
I highly recommend it.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2021)

Morning. Damp and quite misty here. I heard a few spots and spots of rain earlier. I think that will be the order of the day for us.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Bored already.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Has anyone watched The Yorkshire Farmer. Basically a quite lovely woman farmer and her older, very interesting husband AND their 9 children.
> Amazing family that run a hill farm.
> I am reading her story. I am on book one and to my knowledge there are three.
> I highly recommend it.



They've been on TV, they've done several series about them.

https://www.channel5.com/show/our-yorkshire-farm/


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> They've been on TV, they've done several series about them.


Yes.....think I have watched most/maybe all of them. The books revolve around how she got into farming etc.....fascinating.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2021)

My mum is into court TV at the moment. Real Court cases in America. She keeps telling me I should watch it.


----------



## Paulus (9 Mar 2021)

Good morning all, a nice sunny start to the day here. 
I have made a marinade to soak some chicken thighs in for tea tonight, it's a Tom Kerridge recipe for southern fried chicken, but baked in the oven. Very tasty. 

The normal dog walking and domestics to be done, and I may get a bimble on the bike in later. 

Stay safe everyone, drink more tea


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2021)

Morning. Managed to lie until 6 this morning. Reasonably hilly 6 mile walk done, got milk on the way home and now plonked down with a bowl of porridge.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2021)

Hi
Just checked my garmin 4 hours 24mins total sleep


----------



## pawl (9 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> They've been on TV, they've done several series about them.
> 
> https://www.channel5.com/show/our-yorkshire-farm/


.



She has written three books.I’m surprised the health and Safety mob haven’t stuck ther oar in re child safety.She’s a great shepherdess and a brilliant mother.I love the way the children support each other


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> She has written three books.I’m surprised the health and Safety mob haven’t stuck ther oar in re child safety.She’s a great shepherdess and a brilliant mother.I love the way the children support each other


They’ve obviously done alright out of it. If you notice the vehicles and implements away back at the start of the series to now there’s been quite an improvement. It’s good watching though and makes a pleasant change from endless celebrity and talent and cooking shows!


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wash all three under running water. Cool, clear water...


Who was it used to sing about cool clear water? Used to be a pop song many years ago.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Who was it used to sing about cool clear water? Used to be a pop song many years ago.



Seems to be the origin but covered by a few singers I think. 
https://genius.com/Marty-robbins-cool-water-lyrics


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Seems to be the origin but covered by a few singers I think.
> https://genius.com/Marty-robbins-cool-water-lyrics


Not the singer I remember but that is the song. It sticks in my memory from my farming days which must have been mid 1050's. Could have googled it myself but just lazy.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2021)

Forecast is for heavy rain and gales but not starting until about mid day and Calmac are warning about disruptions.
This weeks excitement over as went to the coop for shopping. I buy pretty much the same sort of mix every time but it seems to cost more every week.
Very little bulk frozen stuff left in the freezer so hope I have enough to last till my next mainland visit to Oban hospital for an ultrasound. Hopefully no significant change from the last one. 
Blepharitis is a problem and really need to see an optician as well as it does not seem to be clearing up.
Since my mainland bolt hole is closed off to me due to regulations I am a bit nervous going to the mainland in bad weather. They would not turn me away but better not to push unless in real emergency.


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not the singer I remember but that is the song. It sticks in my memory from my farming days which must have been mid 1050's. Could have googled it myself but just lazy.



View: https://youtu.be/uCqmTBhgAus


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2021)

Just remembered there’s a young lad only just opened some sort of bike shop up the town, presumably for repairs. Should have walked down that way on my route home to have a look. Last one that tried didn’t last.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just remembered there’s a young lad only just opened some sort of bike shop up the town, presumably for repairs. Should have walked down that way on my route home to have a look. Last one that tried didn’t last.


Its hard to run bike shop , what with on line competition and the big boys in the market. I am lucky their are a couple of good independent shops close to me in Coventry and leamington.
Plus there are a mobile repairers about . I use a guy from rugby, good guy and reasonably cheap, for anything I cannot do or be bothered to do. Lol 😂 
TBH your young lad is probably better of going mobile , less overheads .


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Its hard to run bike shop , what with on line competition and the big boys in the market. I am lucky their are a couple of good independent shops close to me in Coventry and leamington.
> Plus there are a mobile repairers about . I use a guy from rugby, good guy and reasonably cheap, for anything I cannot do or be bothered to do. Lol 😂
> TBH your young lad is probably better of going mobile , less overheads .


In my local wanderings I've seen a mobile bike mechanic. Mrs Tenkay spotted him first, he uses a cargo bike and cycles to your home to do repairs / maintenance etc.
A good point about the overheads, not having to fork out for premises plus heating / lighting security etc. It's a good way to find out the "lay of the land" and get a better idea of what's viable.
When Mrs Tenkay spoke to him she said he seemed quite knowledgeable, spotted her bike was a Roberts and knew a bit about them.
Although I changed the oil in the Rohloff hub last time and it's very straightforward, Mrs Tenkay is going to get him to give her bike a service.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Who was it used to sing about cool clear water? Used to be a pop song many years ago.


Frankie Laine ??
We saw him live once.....brilliant.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> She has written three books.I’m surprised the health and Safety mob haven’t stuck ther oar in re child safety.She’s a great shepherdess and a brilliant mother.I love the way the children support each other



Its a great family, lovely to watch, and a great upbringing for the children.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not the singer I remember but that is the song. It sticks in my memory from my farming days which must have been mid 1050's. Could have googled it myself but just lazy.



He's one of my favourite singers.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> They’ve obviously done alright out of it. If you notice the vehicles and implements away back at the start of the series to now there’s been quite an improvement. It’s good watching though and makes a pleasant change from endless celebrity and talent and cooking shows!


Indeed..
But they (all) seem to work hard, long hours. So she started as a teenager, now has 9 children, its hard to begrudge her anything.
I am half way through book 1 and am glued to it.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just remembered there’s a young lad only just opened some sort of bike shop up the town, presumably for repairs. Should have walked down that way on my route home to have a look. Last one that tried didn’t last.


Some young guy opened a repair shop on the outskirts of Warrington a few years ago. I really hoped it would succeed but I fear not.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2021)

Our gardener has just been (I know I know).
Grass has had its 1st cut.. everything has been trimmed . Spring is here, it looks good.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Frankie Laine ??
> We saw him live once.....brilliant.


That's the one I remember.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2021)

Braised beef with mashed potatoes for us today. And I made a fruit cake as well,.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2021)

Well I didnt watch the train wreck last night. They have done their worst now so hopefully they will ride off into the sunset and shut up now.

In other news, looks like rain is on the way. Far more important than the muppets


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well I didnt watch the train wreck last night. They have done their worst now *so hopefully they will ride off into the sunset and shut up now.*
> 
> In other news, looks like rain is on the way. Far more important than the muppets



Indeed.... hopefully... but, sadly, I doubt it.......


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Indeed.... hopefully... but, sadly, I doubt it.......


Wasn't it terrible news about Meghan's car crash next week?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2021)

I've been


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been
> View attachment 577790


Did you enjoy it ?
Did you remember to leave the seat down?


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2021)

I managed a short bimble this morning, scenic route to Meriden and back, rode 25 miles. Waited till the carer had bean and my Good lady had moved to the sofa, made sure she was happy about me going out, made her a cuppa, brought her the biscuit barrel and was on my way. Out of Coventry through Allesly, up Harvest Hill lane, across the Meriden road, down Kinwalsey lane and then left onto the Maxwell road to ride into the outskirts of Meriden, then right on the roundabout towards the A45 then turned down the path down the side of the golf course onto to Hampton lane then left on the roundabout and up Cornets End lane, right towards Berwswell and a regular route home down Cromwell lane Tile hill. A lovely morning for a bike ride, cold at first but warming up nicely as the morning wore on. One thing of interest, as you ride into Coventry on Hodgetts lane, on the right in a field is a Maglev carriage from the old Maglev railway at Birmingham Airport, aparently the fella paid a hundred pounds for it at auction.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-13872105










View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/63607463


----------



## postman (9 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well I didnt watch the train wreck last night. They have done their worst now so hopefully they will ride off into the sunset and shut up now.
> 
> In other news, looks like rain is on the way. Far more important than the muppets


It's a pity they cannot take all the z listers in the newspapers with them.


----------



## pawl (9 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I managed a short bimble this morning, scenic route to Meriden and back, rode 25 miles. Waited till the carer had bean and my Good lady had moved to the sofa, made sure she was happy about me going out, made her a cuppa, brought her the biscuit barrel and was on my way. Out of Coventry through Allesly, up Harvest Hill lane, across the Meriden road, down Kinwalsey lane and then left onto the Maxwell road to ride into the outskirts of Meriden, then right on the roundabout towards the A45 then turned down the path down the side of the golf course onto to Hampton lane then left on the roundabout and up Cornets End lane, right towards Berwswell and a regular route home down Cromwell lane Tile hill. A lovely morning for a bike ride, cold at first but warming up nicely as the morning wore on. One thing of interest, as you ride into Coventry on Hodgetts lane, on the right in a field is a Maglev carriage from the old Maglev railway at Birmingham Airport, aparently the fella paid a hundred pounds for it at auction.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-13872105
> 
> ...




Bet it felt good to be out Had a potter round my 16 mile rout Sunny but the breeze was a bit chilly 
Weather looks a bit iffy for the rest of the week.I was hoping to get out a bit more this week.Only done a hundred miles so far this year


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Braised beef with mashed potatoes for us today. *And I made a fruit cake as well,.*


You made a person!!


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been
> View attachment 577790


In the back of your front, your gluteus maximus, your Derry air!!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> View: https://youtu.be/uCqmTBhgAus



This is from a great film, well worth a watch.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2021)

Excellent @dave r very pleased to see this.

Just had a 50 miler with a friend who's training for 12 hour TT. I picked the route specially for it's long, 4/5 mile, sections without a turn off. All left turns as well. Had a really good blast, a few PBs, and put in good effort....... certainly smells that way!!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just remembered there’s a young lad only just opened some sort of bike shop up the town, presumably for repairs. Should have walked down that way on my route home to have a look. Last one that tried didn’t last.


In my area if someone new opens up he/she will get a lot of business if service and workmanship is up to scratch.

The thing to avoid is being cheap. Charge realistic prices so one can take on a sensible level of work. One local LBS near us is ridiculously cheap. It gets a huge amount of custom to the point whereby he sleeps at the shop on occasions.

His problem is being cheap attracts business, quality of service drops, workmanship drops and people become unhappy. Everyone I know who used to go there has stopped because word spreads rapidly when things go wrong.

Personally I never let him near my bikes.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Bet it felt good to be out Had a potter round my 16 mile rout Sunny but the breeze was a bit chilly
> Weather looks a bit iffy for the rest of the week.I was hoping to get out a bit more this week.Only done a hundred miles so far this year



It did, felt very good, but I couldn't relax, I rode half expecting a call from home resulting in cutting the ride short, it didn't happen but it was in the back of my mind, I've done less than 200 miles this year, normally I'd be approaching 700-800 miles by this time.


----------



## 12boy (9 Mar 2021)

Tosheroon is a word I learned from Sir Terry Pratchett in "The Word". I does love my Pratchett.
I am with the Frankie Lane folks, although many were the car ride with my sons when they were little, bellowing out that great song which begins with...."Down in the west Texas town of El Paso, I fell in love with a Mexican girl. Nightime would find me at Rosa's cantina. Guitars would play and Felina would twirl." We also would joyfully howl another favorite ,"Blue Moon." 
Dave r, so glad to hear you got a ride in. I will run downtown with some liberry (how its said round here) books and to get Sheri's weekly paper. When my wife started chemo 4 years ago and she felt bad about how little she was doing and how much I was, we agreed if I could have 2 hours a day to bike or some kind of workout or tinkering time I could deal with the situation indefinitely. This worked out well because my daily endorphin dose made me less cranky and she enjoyed a little time by herself to do whatever she wanted. Caregivers gotta recharge too.
On her doctor visit yesterday, the Doc said her markers were good, her frequent spells of feeling yucky were due to one of her meds not cancer, , and she could need another draining of lung fluid. Thursday we will do that and until it returns she will have more energy and not be as short of breath. The draining is very quick, painless and she can have it done when needed without a downside.
Well, as we used to say in '68, " keep on truckin" and stay safe.


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Mar 2021)

dave r good to hear you got a ride in . Hope your Coventry weather was as good as my Hertfordshire weather today, warm bright and sunny. Ride yesterday 36 miles ,shattered when I got home . If my fitness doesn’t improve I might have to start riding a bike with one of those new fangled derailing devices .
The photo is from yesterdays ride , I think it’s a great name for a Lane.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2021)

@12boy I do enjoy how some of your posts send me off to learn stuff. I had no idea what a "tosheroon" is but hey ho.

After a bit of reading I discovered Terry Pratchett uses the word in his books. This is great because he clearly knew the word and decided to give it a whole new, and much better, meaning!!!

A tosheroon is archaic English for one of our pre-decimal coins - the half-crown. In case you're not familiar £ = 20 shillings, a crown = 5 shillings and a half-crown = 2 shillings and 6 pence (that's old pennies, not decimal).

A "tosher" was someone who would go scavenging in the Victorian London sewers. What they collected became known as "tosh." In modern English tosh = old rubbish.

Lesson time is over folks. I really enjoyed discovering this.


----------



## 12boy (9 Mar 2021)

Juan, what kind of Surly is that?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> In the back of your front, your gluteus maximus, your Derry air!!


Left arm and it didn't hurt .............


----------



## gavroche (9 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> It did, felt very good, but I couldn't relax, I rode half expecting a call from home resulting in cutting the ride short, it didn't happen but it was in the back of my mind, I've done less than 200 miles this year, normally I'd be approaching 700-800 miles by this time.


That's certainly much more than me. I have only done 50 kms this year due to bad weather and too many trips to potholes county. Hopefully, now that spring is on the horizon and the fact that I should be able to bring my bike and ride between the potholes next time. my mileage should improve.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 577812
> 
> 
> dave r good to hear you got a ride in . Hope your Coventry weather was as good as my Hertfordshire weather today, warm bright and sunny. Ride yesterday 36 miles ,shattered when I got home . If my fitness doesn’t improve I might have to start riding a bike with one of those new fangled derailing devices .
> The photo is from yesterdays ride , I think it’s a great name for a Lane.



The name reminds me of this village, its on my regular route back from Harvy's Coffee Cabin at Twycross


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2021)

I am so happy. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea but British Cycling has sanctioned Club Rides in groups up to 15 from March 29th.

We've 191 club members, many have hardly seen each other in a year, club riding is what we do and after 12 months of nothing this is fantastic news.

Excuse my child like delight.


----------



## pawl (9 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> It did, felt very good, but I couldn't relax, I rode half expecting a call from home resulting in cutting the ride short, it didn't happen but it was in the back of my mind, I've done less than 200 miles this year, normally I'd be approaching 700-800 miles by this time.





It can’t be easy for you or your good lady Hope your good lady improves 

Best wishes to you both


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> It did, felt very good, but I couldn't relax, I rode half expecting a call from home resulting in cutting the ride short, it didn't happen but it was in the back of my mind, I've done less than 200 miles this year, normally I'd be approaching 700-800 miles by this time.


I got a carer to come in when I was out or my wife's specialist nurse who would not leave till I got back. Problem with the carer was that it was a fixed time and day every week regardless of weather. Only got a call once when they somehow got the pills mixed up but fortunately I was able to tell her by size and colour which were the correct ones. My wife had no idea which were the correct ones which is why she could not be left on her own and somebody had to be there to make sure she did not fall or get stuck in the toilet.


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2021)

Had a drive out in the CRV to relieve my boredom. Across Exmoor to Exford, then across to the top of Porlock.




Stopped off to enjoy the view.
Lovely day. Blue skies and no wind.
Lots of Exmoor ponies about.




Was tempted to carry on to Minehead, but I wasn't going to be that naughty.


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Juan, what kind of Surly is that?


It’s a Steamroller 59 cm frame . Another member of my CC has a Crosscheck set up as a fixed .Ive gone for the retro ( old fart) look , clips and strap pedals , old wrights leather saddle and carradice bag .


----------



## pawl (9 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> The name reminds me of this village, its on my regular route back from Harvy's Coffee Cabin at Twycross
> 
> View attachment 577822





We certainly have some odd village names round this neck of the woods
As per your photo We have No Mans Heath Merrylees

My SIL lives in the Northampton village of Bugbrook

Edit just thought of another Sinope Don’t ask mr how it is pronounced


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> It can’t be easy for you or your good lady Hope your good lady improves
> 
> Best wishes to you both



Thank you.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I got a carer to come in when I was out or my wife's specialist nurse who would not leave till I got back. Problem with the carer was that it was a fixed time and day every week regardless of weather. Only got a call once when they somehow got the pills mixed up but fortunately I was able to tell her by size and colour which were the correct ones. My wife had no idea which were the correct ones which is why she could not be left on her own and somebody had to be there to make sure she did not fall or get stuck in the toilet.



We have a neighbor who keeps an eye on her when I'm out, which helps, unfortunately some stuff needs me or one of her carers to do it.


----------



## pawl (9 Mar 2021)

Just been reading that the Welsh want Stonehenge back .Hope Welsh Dragon has a massive garden


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Left arm and it didn't hurt .............


Did you get a sticker, and lollipop, for being brave?


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Had a drive out in the CRV to relieve my boredom. Across Exmoor to Exford, then across to the top of Porlock.
> View attachment 577824
> 
> Stopped off to enjoy the view.
> ...


Who pinched the wall?


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Just been reading that the Welsh want Stonehenge back .Hope Welsh Dragon has a massive garden


Not where it was, but on his land with the Preseli hills in the distance. It goes back, he can pay upfront for the removal and transportation. Before any move.

Maybe sign the petition.
https://www.change.org/p/the-man-mo...wales-and-give-our-stones-back?redirect=false


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> The name reminds me of this village, its on my regular route back from Harvy's Coffee Cabin at Twycross
> 
> View attachment 577822







It’s a hamlet in North Hertfordshire.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you get a sticker, and lollipop, for being brave?


a sticker


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> a sticker


They don't seem to have any lollipops to give out, for all the brave folk.


----------



## 12boy (10 Mar 2021)

Had a great ride, clothing was exactly right for the temps, almost 0 wind, bike ran perfectly and the only drawback was the wheezing, puling motor. One of those rides that leave you energized, not drained. Had enough gumption left to organize and prep for another project..using 3 five inch wide, six feet long recycled fencing slats tied together to make walk ways in my garden. I figure 20 of these will do it.
Bitchin ride Juan.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2021)

My family are planning a get-together in Devon at the end of June. By then I won't have seen any of them (in person) for 18 months so that will be nice. It does mean that I am going to have to get a move on with sorting my vaccinations out so I will be ready in time to venture back out into the world with a high degree of confidence... 

Oh, and I need to build the '_Devon bike_' that I will be taking down with me, and which I will leave there for (hopefully!) many future Devon holidays. I have most of the bits already but will probably have to spend another £100-150 to finish it.

It is nearly 01:40, so time to switch the TV on and start watching series 4 of '_Unforgotten_'. In case any of you didn't notice, ITV had delayed episode 3 by one night because of '_that interview_'. (I'm sure it will be available on ITV Hub if you _did _miss it.) I'll probably just watch episode #1 and then watch another episode of _Deutschland 89_.


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2021)

Morning. Trying to lie till 6 but needed the loo so up at 5.40. I’ve never been any good at going back to bed once I’m up. Daylight is coming in and the birds are singing so off for a wander soon. Blue bin day.......the excitement for today.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

Morning all.
Feel crap this morning. Spent half of yesterday in bed. Just have no strength at all.
Anyway Mo......does it get light earlier up there?? Its still quite dark here.
Its raining and apparently its in for the next 5 days.....oh joy.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Feel crap this morning. Spent half of yesterday in bed. Just have no strength at all.
> Anyway Mo......does it get light earlier up there?? Its still quite dark here.
> Its raining and apparently its in for the next 5 days.....oh joy.


Yes, I think it does, not sure by how much. Not looking great here either for the rest of the week with quite a bit of rain and strong wind some days. Next week looking much better though.


Hmmm, no I am wrong. Just comparing sunrise and sunset times with somewhere down south and it seems it takes longer to get light up here but doesn’t get dark till later.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, I think it does, not sure by how much. Not looking great here either for the rest of the week with quite a bit of rain and strong wind some days. Next week looking much better though.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, no I am wrong. Just comparing sunrise and sunset times with somewhere down south and it seems it takes longer to get light up here but doesn’t get dark till later.


Maybe its just the heavy rain clouds we have.


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks, it looks a tad damp out, the physio's here dinner time, new glasses too pick up this afternoon and thats it for today.


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2021)

Today I am volunteering at the school where Mrs D works, supervising brats kids as they do their own covid test, all sociall distanced and PPE'd up of course.

The call went out for volunteers and the local branch of NARPO heard about it and sent the plea to their members, so almost all those who put their hand up are ex coppers. No pay, but all the tea and biscuits you can manage. I put my name down for today and next wednesday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks, 
A grey drizzle abounds, one successful zoom meeting yesterday, our “ Second Tuesday “ group who used to meet in the pub pre Covid-19, and one unsuccessful one. The access code for the Zoom meeting popped into my inbox just minutes after the meeting had finished 🤔
Not a lot planned for the day, I’ve a run scheduled but need to get my running head on before venturing out.
Have a peaceful day 👍🏃‍♂️🏃‍♀️💉🏃‍♂️🍺


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Today I am volunteering at the school where Mrs D works, supervising brats kids as they do their own covid test, all sociall distanced and PPE'd up of course.
> 
> The call went out for volunteers and the local branch of NARPO heard about it and sent the plea to their members, so almost all those who put their hand up are ex coppers. No pay, but all the tea and biscuits you can manage. I put my name down for today and next wednesday.


Nice one Drago.
A day spent with spotty** snotty kids..... lovely 
**are they too young to be spotty ??
Re the self admin Covid tests......I have my doubts.
I had 2 carried out by nurses and though ok were not pleasant. 
Can't help feeling that people won't shove it far enough down their throat or up their conk to really work.


----------



## Paulus (10 Mar 2021)

Good morning all, like most places, it's totally different weather than yesterday's warm sunshine, windy, grey and raining .


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

Morning. Back to pouring down with rain here. Had some high winds as well but they have died down a bit for now.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Had some high winds as well but they have died down a bit for now.


Thatll be the kebab I had for breakfast.


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2021)

Blimey!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-56330378


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2021)

That was a chilly walk. The wind is a tad icy.


Must remember to watch Grand Tour of Scotland’s Lochs tonight as it is Perthshire with a bit not far from here.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Mar 2021)

Grey morning but not raining yet. Forecast is for heavy rain and high winds starting in a couple of hours. That is what they said yesterday and they were not wrong. Next week looks to be reasonable perhaps.
Since I did my shopping yesterday there is nothing exciting to look forward to today.
Like Mo I cannot stay in bed once I waken and now the daylight is coming earlier I waken earlier. 
Most of my working life involved early morning starts. The earliest I remember was 0430 for a spell when I worked for the post office.
In distillery days I sometimes had a wander round during the night to make sure the night shift had no problems. Breakdowns happened at any time day or night and had to be fixed ASAP which sometimes involved getting boiler spares and our electrician in the middle of the night. He had no car so I had to fetch him from home. He had 10 kids so could not afford a car and we supplied his phone.
Happy days tho'.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Tis 'orrible out there! 
I blame @gavroche - the weather always turns when he decides to come to Devon.


----------



## gavroche (10 Mar 2021)

Bonjour. Still in bed and curtains shut but I can hear the wind and rain so not looking forward to taking Molly out when I get up. Another day of nothing planned so see how it goes.
I spoke to my brother on Messenger . He had an operation on his back two days ago in Paris. He said his spine is disintegrating and the surgeons put metal plates to strengthen it. His moral was very low and he is very weak. It hurt to see him him like that considering he was the most sporty one of all 5 of us, always running and playing football. He is 75 now and can hardly walk. 
I will video call him again later and hope to cheer him up .


----------



## gavroche (10 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Tis 'orrible out there!
> I blame @gavroche - the weather always turns when he decides to come to Devon.


Yeah, I have noticed that too.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That was a chilly walk. The wind is a tad icy.
> 
> 
> Must remember to watch Grand Tour of Scotland’s Lochs tonight as it is Perthshire with a bit not far from here.


The editing of that programme does not seem to take account of actual geography and often gives entirely the wrong impression. A stranger would not notice but his tour of Mull was a bit weird I remember.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Blimey!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-56330378


It's nice to see that the news is returning to more normal topics.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

In Google news there was only 10 articles about Meghan Markle, Archie not being a prince, who made the comment about archies colour, etc instead of the squillion yesterday. Hopefullyby tomorrow that will reduce down to 5 then zero after that.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2021)

Morning. Wet. Windy. Nothing.


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2021)

Just going to do a quick Forest Gump then i'll drive to school. Its only 5 miles, but I'm not daft enough to leave a bike locked in a school with 2300 pupils and expect to find it in the condition in which I left it, or even find it at all.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Today I am volunteering at the school where Mrs D works, supervising brats kids as they do their own covid test, all sociall distanced and PPE'd up of course.
> 
> The call went out for volunteers and the local branch of NARPO heard about it and sent the plea to their members, so almost all those who put their hand up are ex coppers. No pay, but all the tea and biscuits you can manage. I put my name down for today and next wednesday.



Good luck with that. I recall, when eldest son, now 49, was in the cubs, so, about 5-7 years old. They went camping, and there was a request for parents to volunteer to transport their "gear" and help set up tents etc. I foolishly volunteered. The experience made me realise, working with children was definitely NOT for me.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2021)

Hello everyone.  I thought I would practice being succinct. 

Not a lot to do really. Blue and grey bins need getting in. I have some admin to do including reading pages of advice from BC regarding group rides. A jigsaw to get on with and I shall practice eating biscuits.

Google news gave me this headline which made me smile:

"Joe Biden's dog, Major, causes minor injury in biting incident."

Marginally more interesting than H&M.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello everyone.  I thought I would practice being succinct.
> 
> Not a lot to do really. Blue and grey bins need getting in. I have some admin to do including reading pages of advice from BC regarding group rides. A jigsaw to get on with and I shall practice eating biscuits.
> 
> ...





Isn't that a clothes shop ?


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> "Joe Biden's dog, Major, causes minor injury in biting incident."
> 
> Marginally more interesting than H&M.



That was on my facebook newsfeed, apparently the dog bit one of his security team.


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Morning. Wet. Windy. Nothing.


Same here, what a change from yesterday.  so no it’s  instead.


----------



## postman (10 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Today I am volunteering at the school where Mrs D works, supervising brats kids as they do their own covid test, all sociall distanced and PPE'd up of course.
> 
> The call went out for volunteers and the local branch of NARPO heard about it and sent the plea to their members, so almost all those who put their hand up are ex coppers. No pay, but all the tea and biscuits you can manage. I put my name down for today and next wednesday.


Oh no a bad idea I can see it all going wrong.There is a buzz in the school sports hall,the double doors open the pupils turn to see who is entering.There framed in the doorway,lit by the light of the windows stands Drago,there is a sigh of admiration as the girls see Gilderoy Lockhart.Defence Master of the Dark Arts..Then the screaming starts and the fainting begins.No no bad idea.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Then the screaming starts and the fainting begins


.....as they catch the first whiff of his y fronts!


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> In Google news there was only 10 articles about Meghan Markle, Archie not being a prince, who made the comment about archies colour, etc instead of the squillion yesterday. Hopefullyby tomorrow that will reduce down to 5 then zero after that.


The Whinge & Ginge show will eventually hit the buffers.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Isn't that a clothes shop ?


We have one in Backburn. Women's clothing I think?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have one in Backburn. Women's clothing I think?




I thought so. I'm not really up to date with these things.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2021)

Had a wander to the supermarket and was good again buying healthy stuff 😇 Also bought some relaxing bath stuff and might try a warm bath before bed. Hoping a combination of better diet and sleep will transform me into a new woman! At the moment, it’s just making me lethargic and crabbit as I’m missing sugar!


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Mar 2021)

I ventured out in the wind and rain for a short run. I’ve acquired some great kit over the years and my OMM Kamleika jacket is as near perfect as it gets. Weighs next to nothing and keeps me dry without getting too sweaty. 
Did 30 minutes on the turbo trainer when I got back, I usually put a splash of cordial in my drinks bottle but I’ve run out. A rummage around the back of the cupboard revealed a bottle of ginger punch, best before end of December 2019. 
I really like ginger, when I tasted the punch it tasted of cloves and spices so I’m feeling a bit christmassy 🎅🎄😁


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

I just had a route in the freezer looking for one person meals (MrsD is still only snacking).
The 1st thing I found was an M&S meal ......best before Feb 2019  OOOOPS.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I just had a route in the freezer looking for one person meals (MrsD is still only snacking).
> The 1st thing I found was an M&S meal ......best before Feb 2019  OOOOPS.



I once drank some 4 years out of date Coca-Cola, no ill effects


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I just had a *route* in the freezer looking for one person meals (MrsD is still only snacking).
> The 1st thing I found was an M&S meal ......best before Feb 2019  OOOOPS.


Did you use RWGPS or self- navigate?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Did you use RWGPS or self- navigate?


Self navigate me. I don't mess around


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Self navigate me. I don't mess around


Please to hear it. Proper cyclist not like these roadie wusses who plot every turn. Moi? 🤔

I should mention I have nothing to do and have done nothing.......yet!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2021)

Had an email from Netflix telling me what's coming up in the next few weeks. I had to read the title of this one twice:

Shtisel


----------



## numbnuts (10 Mar 2021)

I've not been very well, on Monday I thought I had Man flu, yesterday I went for my covid jab, during the night I had a high temperature 100.7F, took two paracetamol to try and get it down, but at 04:00 it was up again.
Took two more at 09:30 as it was still high and I was feeling like crap, it went down so I had some breakfast, but it's back up to 99.6F again.
I now thing I may have had a reaction to the covid jab as it does say flu like symptoms with high temperature.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2021)

Hope you're better soon @numbnuts I had flu like symptoms after mine. It only lasted a few hours 🤞🤞


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

NNs.....PaulB
Which jab did you have?
We had the P and apart from a sore arm for approx 24 hours had no effects.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> NNs.....PaulB
> Which jab did you have?
> We had the P and apart from a sore arm for approx 24 hours had no effects.


AstraZeneca


----------



## rustybolts (10 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Today I am volunteering at the school where Mrs D works, supervising brats kids as they do their own covid test, all sociall distanced and PPE'd up of course.
> 
> The call went out for volunteers and the local branch of NARPO heard about it and sent the plea to their members, so almost all those who put their hand up are ex coppers. No pay, but all the tea and biscuits you can manage. I put my name down for today and next wednesday.


George Harrison would be proud of you


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

Inte


numbnuts said:


> AstraZeneca


Interesting.
I wonder if there are any trustworthy reports on the effects from each one ?
Even then I supposed all our bodies react individually.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

It is piddling down here.
Grass and foliage etc cut yesterday fortunately.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Inte
> 
> Interesting.
> I wonder if there are any trustworthy reports on the effects from each one ?
> Even then I supposed all our bodies react individually.


As you say we all react differently, one mans meat ect.........


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Trying to lie till 6 but needed the loo so up at 5.40. I’ve never been any good at going back to bed once I’m up.





oldwheels said:


> Like Mo I cannot stay in bed once I waken and now the daylight is coming earlier I waken earlier.


My body has finally rebelled after weeks of reduced, fitful sleep! 

I got to sleep at about 05:00 and had my alarm set for 11:15, so that would have given me just over 6 hours. 

The alarm seemed to sound after only about 10 minutes, but I double-checked and the time was right - 11:15. I went to swipe 'Dismiss' but must have done 'Snooze' instead - BANG, I went out like a light... 

I woke up with a start 20 minutes later, lying in the same position, phone still in hand, alarm sounding again. Time 11:35. I made sure to dismiss the alarm this time before getting up, but - BANG, I went out like a light... AGAIN!!! 

I blinked, and realised that I had been asleep again so I checked the time and it was 14:15. Wow, I had just slept for well over 9 hours - it is _years_ since I did that!

Now what is this strange feeling...? I normally feel awful when I wake up but today:

No headache 
No confusion
No panic
No fuzzy head
No deep fatigue
No sense of impending doom! 
I think that I have just come down with a sudden and very severe case of _A Good Night's Sleep!_ 



oldwheels said:


> The editing of that programme does not seem to take account of actual geography and often gives entirely the wrong impression. A stranger would not notice but his tour of Mull was a bit weird I remember.


They always do that kind of thing. They choose what they think will look nice on the TV screen. 

When _Happy Valley_ was on the TV (filmed here in the Calder Valley) local viewers enjoyed playing '_Spot The Location_'. Someone might come out of a shop in Hebden Bridge, walk round the corner and be in Todmorden market (7 kms away). 

On episode 1 of series 4 of _Unforgotten_ a couple drove down Winnats Pass in the Peak District and ended up in the large town of Buxton rather than the small village of Castleton! 



Drago said:


> Just going to do a quick Forest Gump then i'll drive to school. Its only 5 miles, but I'm not daft enough to leave a bike locked in a school with 2300 pupils and expect to find it in the condition in which I left it, or even find it at all.


Instead, you come out and find your _car_ has gone!


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2021)

I've been and picked up my new glasses this afternoon, a few weeks ago I changed most of the assortment of light bulbs in the house to LED bulbs, but couldn't find any low wattage dimable bulbs for our bedroom touch lamps, walked into Wilko's in town on my way home this afternoon and they had them on the shelf, so that's another job sorted.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2021)

Ok, even by my standards I am taking the pee - 15:30 - time to get up and out on my bike! 

Oh, it is chilly, wet and windy out there - I will make do with a stroll to get the paper and a couple of things from the shops.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> NNs.....PaulB
> Which jab did you have?
> We had the P and apart from a sore arm for approx 24 hours had no effects.


AstraZeneca. Virtually everyone I know has had some sort of reaction. Nothing severe but worth mentioning in conversation....................all except on of my cycling buddies. He felt a bit crap for 48 hours, felt OK on the third day. Good. Got on the turbo, switched on Zwift for a couple of hours, totally fecked the next day!!!!!   We all laughed when he told us!


----------



## 12boy (10 Mar 2021)

Yesterday was 15C and we had close to a foot of snow last night. Still snowing although it may become rain when it gets to 0C this afternoon. Good I took Gracie the rattie for a stroll yesterday. I was going to do some exercises and vacuum today, but shifting this snow will probably be it. May take a while.There will be some more snow over the weekend and Monday it will be well above freezing
While this is a PITA at the moment we rely on wet spring snowstorms for water for the rest of the year. After this moisture I will probably see some grape hyacinth and Siberian Squill popping up. 
My neighbor and I are plannjng a trip to a boat launch site on the North Platte about midway between and the closest town, yclept Glenrock. It might be 15 miles from here. We will see if I can get away with parking my sheepherder wagon in the Bosque for a few days camping. I hope so.
Numbnuts, I am hoping your malaise is the side effect of the AZ shot. Unfortunately, the second is said to be worse, at least for Pfizer and Moderna.
Hasta luego compadres.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> *AstraZeneca*. Virtually everyone I know has had some sort of reaction. Nothing severe but worth mentioning in conversation....................all except on of my cycling buddies. He felt a bit crap for 48 hours, felt OK on the third day. Good. Got on the turbo, switched on Zwift for a couple of hours, totally fecked the next day!!!!!   We all laughed when he told us!



Myself and Mrs @BoldonLad had the AstraZeneca jab (first one only, so far), no "after effects".


----------



## numbnuts (10 Mar 2021)

Still feel like crap, I have a ding meal tonight chicken korma might cheer me up


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2021)

I don't even want to stroll in this rain! It is supposed to stop around 19:00 for an hour or so. I'll nip out then.



numbnuts said:


> Still feel like crap, I have a ding meal tonight chicken korma might cheer me up


GWS!

Either '_ding_' is a typo or it is something that I have never heard of... 

My bubble pal knows from her sleepovers here that I go to bed late and get up late, whereas she goes to bed before midnight and usually gets up 7-8ish. I just told her the exciting news that I had a good sleep for a change. She suggested that not going to bed at 04:00 might help with achieving that more often...


----------



## numbnuts (10 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I don't even want to stroll in this rain! It is supposed to stop around 19:00 for an hour or so. I'll nip out then.
> 
> GWS!
> Either '_ding_' is a typo or it is something that I have never heard of...


Ding meal = microwave ready meal


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Ding meal = microwave ready meal


Ah - that would have made sense to me with my first microwave; now it would be a '_beep beep beep_' meal!

As for ready meals... I prefer to cook a big meal, then freeze multiple portions of it. I made a huge curry on Sunday but my bubble pal and I only ate 2 portions of it then. We will eat another 2 portions on the coming Sunday. That leaves mid-week portions for me for 2 weeks. 2 hours of cooking for 4 meals for me plus 2 guest portions, that isn't bad.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Still feel like crap, I have a ding meal tonight chicken korma might cheer me up


Not being critical......just my taste buds. I don't enjoy korma, I find it too sweet/sickly. Conversely I don't like the very hot ones.
I enjoy all the ones in between.
(Just in case you want to invite me for a meal).


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

Lamb chops, baked beans and fries for us today


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Lamb chops, baked beans and fries for us today


I have just enjoyed.......
Salmon fish cake with
Stuffed sweet pepper*
* sliced, cleaned out, smeared with garlic sauce, stuffed with tomatoes. Black pepper.
All roasted for 30 minutes.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just enjoyed.......
> Salmon fish cake with
> Stuffed sweet pepper*
> * sliced, cleaned out, smeared with garlic sauce, stuffed with tomatoes. Black pepper.
> All roasted for 30 minutes.




Sounds nice.......and i suppose your going to say it was


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not being critical......just my taste buds. I don't enjoy korma, I find it too sweet/sickly. Conversely I don't like the very hot ones.
> I enjoy all the ones in between.
> (Just in case you want to invite me for a meal).


Would he have to put clothes on?


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Would he have to put clothes on?


Or take them off?????


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Sounds nice.......and i suppose your going to say it was


Would I boast about my culinary expertise ?
Well ok......it was very nice


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Would he have to put clothes on?


Ahh.....I forgot about that 
Do you know what NNs.... I am suddenly not very hungry


----------



## Paulus (10 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> AstraZeneca. Virtually everyone I know has had some sort of reaction. Nothing severe but worth mentioning in conversation....................all except on of my cycling buddies. He felt a bit crap for 48 hours, felt OK on the third day. Good. Got on the turbo, switched on Zwift for a couple of hours, totally fecked the next day!!!!!   We all laughed when he told us!


MrsP and myself had the AstraZeneca j1st jab last Thursday. 
We both had a slight headache the following day, it went after taking a couple of paracetamol and I felt quite hot that night, but other than that, no I'll effects.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

I had the Astra Zenica jab as well. I had a sore arm for 5 or 6 days but that was all.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> and I felt quite hot that night, but other than that, no I'll effects.


When ever I tell MrsD "I feel hot tonight" she just says "oh shut up and go to sleep"..


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I thought so. I'm not really up to date with these things.


Only been around since '47.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Only been around since '47.




That explains it then.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

My god it's blowing a hoolie here.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My god it's blowing a hoolie here.


It's only just begun...


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's only just begun...




Wasn't that a song by the Carpenters?


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2021)

Reading what's been put, anyone got an alternate to paracetamol for after the jab, if required?

Last time it was taken I don't recall leaving the surgery's car park. I came to in the local A&E.

Brufen isn't an option.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Reading what's been put, anyone got an alternate to paracetamol for after the jab, if required?
> 
> Last time it was taken I don't recall leaving the surgery's car park. I came to in the local A&E.
> 
> Brufen isn't an option.




Have you ever tried Tiger Balm. It's been aroubd for a long time. You just run it onto your forehead and its supposed to help relieve the pain from a headache.

Worth a try perhaps? You can get it on Amazon or EBay I think.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you ever tried Tiger Balm. It's been aroubd for a long time. You just run it onto your forehead and its supposed to help relieve the pain from a headache.
> 
> Worth a try perhaps? You can get it on Amazon or EBay I think.


I've heard of it, not certain about using it. If it's only a headache that can follow, they're easy deal with.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've heard of it, not certain about using it. If it's only a headache that can follow, they're easy deal with.


I used Nurofen. Easy to swallow and quite effective.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I used Nurofen. Easy to swallow and quite effective.


Isn't that Ibuprofen? Don't think Classic can take that


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Brufen isn't an option.





Dave7 said:


> I used Nurofen. Easy to swallow and quite effective.


= Ibuprofen!

PS @welsh dragon beat me to the Enter key!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> = Ibuprofen!
> 
> PS @welsh dragon beat me to the Enter key!




You snooze you lose as they say.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You snooze you lose as they say.


It takes time to do a second quote...!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It takes time to do a second quote...!




What a pathetic excuse.


----------



## 12boy (11 Mar 2021)

I have tried Arnica gel for various aches and it actually helped.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> I have tried Arnica gel for various aches and it actually helped.


The aches and pains don't bother me, it's the other side effects being mentioned. "Take two paracetamol" seems to be the official advice, for any I'll effects.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2021)

I have risen!

I see the Reclaim the Night eejuts are off on one over the very sad business of that missing woman in London. Never mind that the massive majority of murder victims in London are actually men...


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> I see the Reclaim the Night eejuts are off on one over the very sad business of that missing woman in London. Never mind that the massive majority of murder victims in London are actually men...


There always has been murders and always will and it will be men, women and children. It always seems to get much more emotional when it’s a woman or child.

We are in for a very windy day but possibly not as bad as some areas down south. Wales looked particularly bad so look out for flying bloomers!


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2021)

I'm up to


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2021)

Off for a wander before it gets any gustier.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> There always has been murders and always will and it will be men, women and children. It always seems to get much more emotional when it’s a woman or child.
> 
> We are in for a very windy day but possibly not as bad as some areas down south. Wales looked particularly bad so look out for flying bloomers!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2021)

I say chaps and chapesses. It's jolly windy out there. 50mph gusts apparently.
I put the green and blue bins out last night and they are standing where I put them. Heavy rain all night and set for the day.
MrsD has managed to get a 'face to face' with the Doctor at 1530.........not sure she can do anything but its worth exploring. She does seem to care......with the other one you really feel like you are talking to the wall.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2021)

Its windy than my Y fronts on Kebab night. It'll be the e bike today.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> I see the Reclaim the Night eejuts are off on one over the very sad business of that missing woman in London. Never mind that the massive majority of murder victims in London are actually men...


There is a certain member there that just seems incapable of NOT going off on a rant. I wonder if they are genuine or just out to wind people up.
Notice I didn't say he or she ......clever me.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
The rain is raining, the wind is blowing and the sky is grey. Best to stay in bed a bit longer. 

MrsP has a tooth that is coming out today. It broke last week, she saw the dentist yesterday and it is in such a bad state now it has to go. 

The normal dog walk soon and then I will be watching the cycling on the telly box. A choice of Paris-Nice, or the Terrano-Adriatica.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Tis a tad blowey out there.


Dave7 said:


> I say chaps and chapesses. It's jolly windy out there. 50mph gusts apparently.


70+ mph here. 
Didn't get much sleep last night due to the rattling of the windows, fences, wheelie bins etc.
And the sea is loud.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Mar 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A few rattles and clattering during the night and further investigation reveals the wind has upended the garden bench plus various pots are in disarray.
Our local small brewery tap room is planning to reopen on 21st of May, considering that it only opens for four hours each Friday it will probably be very busy.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2021)

Morning. Wow. Windier than a windy thing here..Garden furniture and bins all akimbo.

What thread are these eejitson then. I could do with a bit of a laugh. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

Lol


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Wow. Windier than a windy thing here..Garden furniture and bins all akimbo.
> 
> What thread are these eejitson then. I could do with a bit of a laugh.
> 
> Stay safe folks


News > international womens day.
I flicked through it, amazing how it degenerated..
The usual Big gob person spouting off at the end.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Mar 2021)

Strangely it is not very windy here despite what the forecast says. The direction is NW when the forecast says SW. Calmac are still putting out warnings of disruption to sailings so perhaps the wind is further south from us in the northern corner of the island. Sun has just made an appearance as well.
Not a day for triking or even garden work as everything is too wet.
Very depressing hanging around just waiting. No idea what I am waiting for tho'.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2021)

Good God. How do you ensure you are not murdered? What a t**t.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

Still very windy here, but the suns out, not sure what I'm doing yet, our youngest might be round later. Carers been, she's lovely and very good, but we'll loose her soon, when this trial period is over we'll move to another care company for long term care, and we'll lose the evening carer, I'll be getting her ready for bed myself.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good God. How do you ensure you are not murdered? What a t**t.



???


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> ???




A stupid thread on the other side. International women's day.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Its windy than my Y fronts on Kebab night. It'll be the e bike today.


Kudos for even thinking about getting on a bike.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Still very windy here, but the suns out, not sure what I'm doing yet, our youngest might be round later. Carers been, she's lovely and very good, but we'll loose her soon, when this trial period is over we'll move to another care company for long term care, and we'll lose the evening carer, I'll be getting her ready for bed myself.


Dave.... what is free ie nhs and what do you have to pay for ?
Does it depend on the bank balance ?
The auntie will be returning home soon and will need regular care.
If MrsD gets any worse I can see her needing it also.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2021)

Good morning. Guess what? It's windy!! 💨💨💨

Terrible night's sleep. Woke at 01.45, got up 02.15, read and watched TV till 07.00 then slept till 8.30. Feel 

So what's to do?? Errrrr........emmmm....not much really. I will plan seed sowing for the allotment. Possibly sow some items which should be in during March. Then I have a jigsaw. It's of a 🐬 last time I started I picked out the four corners and all the edge bits. Now the next challenge is to match them up!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2021)

Oh PS.

I'll do my best to stay in for the day.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2021)

Ah sorry another thing (the brain still thinks it's 3.00am). I watched the "3.10 to Yuma." Apparently it's a remake of a 1957 classic. Appropriate title for me!

Strong cast, good plot and a bit more to it than the usual cowboys Western. A lot of people get shot and die but it's not graphic - I don't enjoy graphic death and injury. Recommended and I think especially Western fans will enjoy it.

If you have Netflix watch out for The Sisters Brothers another excellent Western which is available from March 13th - Friday. I've seen it before but looking forward to watching again.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> There is a certain member there that just seems incapable of NOT going off* on a rant*. I wonder if they are genuine or just out to wind people up.
> Notice I didn't say he or she ......clever me.



I was just thinking, I would like a good rant... shan't now


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ah sorry another thing (the brain still thinks it's 3.00am). I watched the "3.10 to Yuma." Apparently it's a remake of a 1957 classic. Appropriate title for me!
> 
> Strong cast, good plot and a bit more to it than the usual cowboys Western. A lot of people get shot and die but it's not graphic - I don't enjoy graphic death and injury. Recommended and I think especially Western fans will enjoy it.
> 
> If you have Netflix watch out for The Sisters Brothers another excellent Western which is available from March 13th - Friday. I've seen it before but looking forward to watching again.




I only found out yesterday that you can see What is going to be on Netflix in the next few weeks and can set a reminder.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I only found out yesterday that you can see What is going to be on Netflix in the next few weeks and can set a reminder.



I think that warrants a change of user name, you should be "Tech Wizard"


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2021)

Blue letter from NHS this morning with an appointment for the jab on Saturday 20th. Pain in the arse as it’s in Perth rather than local.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Dave.... what is free ie nhs and what do you have to pay for ?
> Does it depend on the bank balance ?
> The auntie will be returning home soon and will need regular care.
> If MrsD gets any worse I can see her needing it also.


Dave you will get far better advice from @dave r than me. Just two general comments from me. As you know No.2 son has Supported Living in the Community, his entire income to cover all living expenses is derived from a variety of state benefits.

When making a claim research and understand the questions. Seek advice if necessary. CAB may be a good source or the "home" if auntie has to go or is there already. Check and double-check every answer. My experience is giving a "wrong" answer may result in judgements which are almost impossible to get reversed. I've been there for my son.

Secondly be aware our benefits system has some very strange quirks to it and you may find what is given with one hand is taken away by the other. For example, I won't bore you with details, No.2 son is entitled to state benefits. Lancashire CC is responsible for delivering his care. We are all expected to contribute to our personal care of this nature. My boy's situation is he receives state benefits which he then pays to LCC to pay for his care. 

I could rant for England on this one.


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Blue letter from NHS this morning with an appointment for the jab on Saturday 20th. Pain in the arse as it’s in Perth rather than local.


I had mine in my shoulder.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I only found out yesterday that you can see What is going to be on Netflix in the next few weeks and can set a reminder.


Do you know you can sign up for an email on this? I find it great for a quick flick through and one can set a reminder for when the film is available and also add to the My List feature. Both can be done from the email.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> I had mine in my shoulder.


Beat me to it 😂


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2021)

Ooooh just had a text from my bank to say my State Pension was paid this morning. Exciting or what? 

Now I must go and do stuff. Love you and leave you good folks till later.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2021)

It’s raining


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm up to


What though?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I think that warrants a change of user name, you should be "Tech Wizard"




Not really. I only found out totally by accident so I can't claim to be a whizz at anything


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2021)

Windy, but sunny here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Mar 2021)

@PaulSB mentioned his pension being paid today. I received my new tax coding for 21/22 and it had details of my total state pension for the coming financial year. I divided it by 13 to work out my four weekly amount and it works out to an exact number of £ with no pence. I might be a bit ocd but for some reason that’s pleased me no end 😁


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Dave.... what is free ie nhs and what do you have to pay for ?
> Does it depend on the bank balance ?
> The auntie will be returning home soon and will need regular care.
> If MrsD gets any worse I can see her needing it also.



We've had a six week free trial, finishes in a couple of weeks, when the trial finishes we'll have to pay, but they will do an assessment to work out how much we can afford to pay, I've not had to deal with this before so will know more after we've sorted it. Have a look at Personal Independence Payment, PIP and attendance allowance.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> A stupid thread on the other side. International women's day.



I'll have to have a look.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ah sorry another thing (the brain still thinks it's 3.00am). I watched the "3.10 to Yuma." Apparently it's a remake of a 1957 classic. Appropriate title for me!
> 
> Strong cast, good plot and a bit more to it than the usual cowboys Western. A lot of people get shot and die but it's not graphic - I don't enjoy graphic death and injury. Recommended and I think especially Western fans will enjoy it.
> 
> If you have Netflix watch out for The Sisters Brothers another excellent Western which is available from* March 13th - Friday.* I've seen it before but looking forward to watching again.


There's a small problem there.
The 13th is Saturday.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not really.* I only found out totally by accident* so I can't claim to be a whizz at anything



Don't admit such things! I had a whole career, in IT, based on finding things out by accident!


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> We've had a six week free trial, finishes in a couple of weeks, when the trial finishes we'll have to pay, but they will do an assessment to work out how much we can afford to pay, I've not had to deal with this before so will know more after we've sorted it. Have a look at Personal Independence Payment, PIP and attendance allowance.


Carer's Allowance.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Carer's Allowance.



And that as well,


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Blue letter from NHS this morning with an appointment for the jab on Saturday 20th. Pain in the arse as it’s in Perth rather than local.


You don't get the jab there Mo.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> @PaulSB mentioned his pension being paid today. I received my new tax coding for 21/22 and it had details of my total state pension for the coming financial year. I divided it by 13 to work out my four weekly amount and it works out to an exact number of £ with no pence. I might be a bit ocd but for some reason that’s pleased me no end 😁


My state pension is detailed in the statement and has at one point got £0.02 per week for something or other from the distant past. 😊


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> You don't get the jab there Mo.


I believe the guy giving the jab asked her to drop them so as to give the jab.
His colleague said "erh, you give it in the shoulder".
He said, "I know, but she has such a lovely bum".
Only what I heard


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

Our youngest lad has been to se us this morning, he brought over cards and flowers for his Mum, we've haven't seen him for a while so it was nice to have a catch up.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> We've had a six week free trial, finishes in a couple of weeks, when the trial finishes we'll have to pay, but they will do an assessment to work out how much we can afford to pay, I've not had to deal with this before so will know more after we've sorted it. Have a look at Personal Independence Payment, PIP and attendance allowance.


Sorry to hear this. It is quite complicated at first glance. Can only give a couple bits of advice.

1) Stay in close contact with social services, if you feel your lady wife needs a carer at bed time fight for it. Social workers in my experience are good caring people but they work in a sector that’s very underfunded. If you say you can do things for your wife they will let you. There is no point making yourself ill trying to do too much , it will not help you or your wife.

2) Get all the help and information you can now , don’t wait . First thing to do is contact Citizen Advice they can help with finding your way though the maze of forms and what you are intitled too ( I cannot speak to highly of the Coventry branch in helping me with a problem with my dad a few years ago ) Secondly phone our local Age Uk service to see what advice they can give . Do these things as soon as you can as these organisations are always busy and working under Covid doesn’t help.
Another useful organisation to try is the CarersTrust ( heart of england ) . I haven’t used them but was given their information by social services. They also provide help and support to carers, ie, helping you cope, provide a listening ear to talk you though your and your wife’s problems , up to date info on local services , info on money and benefits , aids and adaptions she might need etc.

Hope this helps and I haven’t just told you things you all ready know.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I believe the guy giving the jab asked her to drop them so as to give the jab.
> His colleague said "erh, you give it in the shoulder".
> He said, "I know, but she has such a lovely bum".
> Only what I heard


 
Actually before the vaccination started in Aussie they said with would have to be given in the buttocks, but in Aussie is the only place were the sun don't shine - fact


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I believe the guy giving the jab asked her to drop them so as to give the jab.
> His colleague said "erh, you give it in the shoulder".
> He said, "I know, but she has such a lovely bum".
> Only what I heard




Dirty old man


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2021)

Blimey.....its windier than a windy thing out there. Just been to put the bins back and also to feed the birdies. In the conservatory, with the sun shining in it seemed pleasant.
Its not


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2021)

Stuff blowing about in gardens... pah! The wind blew a couple of doors open _INSIDE MY HOUSE_ during the night, which was ever so slightly alarming since I was here alone - a real '_WTF was THAT!_' moment. And no - I _don't_ have any exterior doors or windows open to let the wind in.

I have a cellar which has 3 airbricks in its walls and a ridiculous amount of cold air used to come through them when there was even a moderate wind. The cellar does need _some _ventilation to keep the dampness down, but it does _not_ need a howling gale! I blocked 2 of the airbricks completely and about 4/5 of the 3rd one. Normally there is just enough air movement to gently move cobwebs but I bet they have all blown away now! 

I'm going to go and see if the work done by my bubble pal in my little back yard garden area has been disrupted by the wind. She had removed all the cat poo, dug out all the weeds, and put plastic sheeting over the soil. I wouldn't be surprised if the plastic has now gone on a tour of the local rooftops because I don't think she had put enough weight on top to keep it in place.

PS Plastic covers still in place - _for now!_


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2021)

The winds were so bad here that the inlet pipe on the small pond at the front of our house was pulled out and siphoned all the water out of the pond. The poor fish were left floundering around in about 2 inches of water this morning. Mr WD had to refill the pond from a large water tank that we have. The fish are fine by the way. No casualties at all.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Sorry to hear this. It is quite complicated at first glance. Can only give a couple bits of advice.
> 
> 1) Stay in close contact with social services, if you feel your lady wife needs a carer at bed time fight for it. Social workers in my experience are good caring people but they work in a sector that’s very underfunded. If you say you can do things for your wife they will let you. There is no point making yourself ill trying to do too much , it will not help you or your wife.
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The winds were so bad here that the inlet pipe on the small pond at the front of our house was pulled out and siphoned all the water out of the pond. The poor fish were left floundering around in about 2 inches of water this morning. Mr WD had to refill the pond from a large water tank that we have. The fish are fine by the way. No casualties at all.





welsh dragon said:


> Lamb chops, *baked beans* and fries for us today


Weathers got nothing to do with it


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2021)

Watching 'Office Space'.
One of the funniest comedies of the 90s. 
Reminds me of why I never want to work again.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Thank you.


My pleasure my friend. Re non means tested benefits, the only other thing I know that might be useful is that Attendance allowance is for people aged 65 and over and PIP is for people aged 16 to 64.

Good luck with it all and try not to get too stressed over it all , things tend to happen at their own pace but do fall into place in the end .😀


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2021)

Things are coming to a head with MrsD.
I managed to get her into the bath (no way she can stand for a shower)......then she couldn't get out. I was on the verge of 999 then fortunately her sister came round and we managed to get her out and into bed.
Phoned 111.
Waiting for the Doctor now for a home visit.
Myself, I see hospital looming.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Things are coming to a head with MrsD.
> I managed to get her into the bath (no way she can stand for a shower)......then she couldn't get out. I was on the verge of 999 then fortunately her sister came round and we managed to get her out and into bed.
> Phoned 111.
> Waiting for the Doctor now for a home visit.
> Myself, I see hospital looming.



Sad to hear this, hopefully, better times ahead


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Sorry to hear this. It is quite complicated at first glance. Can only give a couple bits of advice.
> 
> 1) Stay in close contact with social services, if you feel your lady wife needs a carer at bed time fight for it. Social workers in my experience are good caring people but they work in a sector that’s very underfunded. If you say you can do things for your wife they will let you. There is no point making yourself ill trying to do too much , it will not help you or your wife.
> 
> ...




These people seem good as well, I'm on their E-Mail list.

https://www.independentage.org/get-...NE&utm_term=0_7685579e01-44a46aecb5-158452241


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 578053


This could explain why some forum members suddenly disappear, no personal crisis not a flounce they have forgotten there pass word or even there forum name .


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> My pleasure my friend. Re non means tested benefits, the only other thing I know that might be useful is that Attendance allowance is for people aged 65 and over and PIP is for people aged 16 to 64.
> 
> Good luck with it all and try not to get too stressed over it all , things tend to happen at their own pace but do fall into place in the end .😀



That explains why my Good lady's DLA has never been replaced by PIP.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Things are coming to a head with MrsD.
> I managed to get her into the bath (no way she can stand for a shower)......then she couldn't get out. I was on the verge of 999 then fortunately her sister came round and we managed to get her out and into bed.
> Phoned 111.
> Waiting for the Doctor now for a home visit.
> Myself, I see hospital looming.


Hopefully it's a temporary set back on previous days. But the best o'luck to both of you.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Things are coming to a head with MrsD.
> I managed to get her into the bath (no way she can stand for a shower)......then she couldn't get out. I was on the verge of 999 then fortunately her sister came round and we managed to get her out and into bed.
> Phoned 111.
> Waiting for the Doctor now for a home visit.
> Myself, I see hospital looming.




I hope Mrs D is OK Dave.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Things are coming to a head with MrsD.
> I managed to get her into the bath (no way she can stand for a shower)......then she couldn't get out. I was on the verge of 999 then fortunately her sister came round and we managed to get her out and into bed.
> Phoned 111.
> Waiting for the Doctor now for a home visit.
> Myself, I see hospital looming.



If you're in a position where MrsD has fallen and can't get back up don't hesitate on getting an ambulance out, they're very good at dealing with those situations.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Things are coming to a head with MrsD.
> I managed to get her into the bath (no way she can stand for a shower)......then she couldn't get out. I was on the verge of 999 then fortunately her sister came round and we managed to get her out and into bed.
> Phoned 111.
> Waiting for the Doctor now for a home visit.
> Myself, I see hospital looming.



My best wishes that they get things sorted for MrsD


----------



## gavroche (11 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Blue letter from NHS this morning with an appointment for the jab on Saturday 20th. Pain in the arse as it’s in Perth rather than local.


It will give your car a chance to do some mileage and top up the battery.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

Working my way through a bag of liquorice allsorts this afternoon and the bags full of these little black things, looks like Berty Bassetts taken a dump in my bag of sweets, I haven't a clue what they are and they taste vile.


----------



## 12boy (11 Mar 2021)

It was either -10C or -17C at 7 this am depending. on where you look. But sunny with a high of -1. Woke up today to no power. When there is no power there is no heat. It came on about 7:45 so it is warming up in here In an hour or so we will be going to the hospital for Mrs 12's lung drain. At least she can have a hot shower before hopping in the car. Good to be reminded of all the things that don't work when there is an outage. Kind of at loose ends today, as it too snowy to do much outside, although a trudge in the snow is possible. My bike shed isn't heated so I don't feel like bike maintenance much. If you look at my picture yiu can see the little path through the snow I made for the old dog. Apparently there is a real possibility the weekend storm we expect can dump as much as 2 feet of snow, which is great for the snow pack and general moisture but not so good for getting around. I am glad I haven't put up my hoophouses yet as even this snow would have probably trashed them.
Daves, I hope your wives will get better....perhaps the Doc visit will tell you something , Dave 7, and you get your home health care worked out DaveR. Uncertainty is so hard to deal with.
Be well and safe.


----------



## 12boy (11 Mar 2021)

Forgot my pics. One is the front yard and the other the deck.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2021)

Latest 
Paramedics are on the way. Should be here within the hour.
At least something is happening.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Things are coming to a head with MrsD.
> I managed to get her into the bath (no way she can stand for a shower)......then she couldn't get out. I was on the verge of 999 then fortunately her sister came round and we managed to get her out and into bed.
> Phoned 111.
> Waiting for the Doctor now for a home visit.
> Myself, I see hospital looming.


Bugger - why do we get old take care Dave


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Blue letter from NHS this morning with an appointment for the jab on Saturday 20th. Pain in the arse


In England the vaccination is given in the upper arm , Mo still time to order one of those inflatable pressure relief cushions .


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> In England the vaccination is given in the upper arm , Mo still time to order one of those inflatable pressure relief cushions .


One of those donut things


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Bugger - why do we get old take care Dave


It beats the alternative though, which, as Blondie put it, would be _Die Young, Stay Pretty_! 

Still, it isn't great, is it? Best wishes to both Daves and their wives, and anybody else on here who is having a tough time.

Better news... I _finally _got a message from my GP inviting me for my Covid jab. I am booked in for Monday.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> One of those donut things


Haven't they got jam in the middle


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> One of those donut things



You could try growing your own


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> View attachment 578101
> 
> 
> Working my way through a bag of liquorice allsorts this afternoon and the bags full of these little black things, looks like Berty Bassetts taken a dump in my bag of sweets, I haven't a clue what they are and they taste vile.


Looks like sheep poo!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like sheep poo!


I was thinking roe deer, or VERY large rats!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Things are coming to a head with MrsD.
> I managed to get her into the bath (no way she can stand for a shower)......then she couldn't get out. I was on the verge of 999 then fortunately her sister came round and we managed to get her out and into bed.
> Phoned 111.
> Waiting for the Doctor now for a home visit.
> Myself, I see hospital looming.


I hate to read this Dave. I have my fingers crossed for you both. Take good note of Exlaser's excellent advice a bit earlier


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> View attachment 578101
> 
> 
> Working my way through a bag of liquorice allsorts this afternoon and the bags full of these little black things, looks like Berty Bassetts taken a dump in my bag of sweets, I haven't a clue what they are and they taste vile.



There's only a very small amount of liquorice in liquorice allsorts. There's an ingredient in liquorice that lowers the body's potassium levels and in sufficient amounts cause heart arrhythmia.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> There's only a very small amount of liquorice in liquorice allsorts. There's an ingredient in liquorice that lowers the body's potassium levels and in sufficient amounts cause heart arrhythmia.



Yes, I know about that, I'm just curious about the little black blobs, I haven't seen them before.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2021)

Spent much of the day in the studio laying down bass tracks to Learn to Fly and Sunshine of Your Love. I'm particularly proud of how the latter came out. Our vocalist is laying down his vocals over the weekend then we're done.

It's amazing really. What ive done at home in a few hours took Brian Wilson weeks to do in the mid 60's. Not only that, I can send it instantly and without any loss of quality to anyone on the planet with a halfway decent internet connection. Amazing times.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Spent much of the day in the studio laying down bass tracks


I keep reading that as brass tacks 

Just watching Pointless then no doubt the doom and gloom that is the news. Can’t see anything I fancy later. Even the old Lewis is one I’ve possibly seen twice. Might have to find something on Prime.


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep reading that as brass tacks
> 
> Just watching Pointless then no doubt the doom and gloom that is the news. Can’t see anything I fancy later. Even the old Lewis is one I’ve possibly seen twice. Might have to find something on Prime.


Give 'The Terror' a go. Based on a true story from 1845. BBC2. First three episodes are on the iplayer.


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2021)

It's official - I'm buff!

I volunteered yesterday to assist with the covid testing at the school where Mrs D works, and several of the ladies have today told Mrs D that they ar surprised how buff I am.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2021)

I've sorted out my seeds for sowing tomorrow which is going to make me busy. Forecast has a possibility of snow ❄🌨 so no cycling.

I've also been through some old paperwork. It was drummed in to me one should keep tax records forever. I think seven years is the legal need. Anyway I've just binned P60s, P11Ds, Coding Notices and Tax Calculations for the period 1980-2013.

It's possible I took this a little too seriously.........🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> It's official - I'm buff!
> 
> I volunteered yesterday to assist with the covid testing at the school where Mrs D works, and several of the ladies have today told Mrs D that they ar surprised how buff I am.


Is it this one?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Blind_School


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> Give 'The Terror' a go. Based on a true story from 1845. BBC2. First three episodes are on the iplayer.


Yes, I'll second this. Excellent so far. I hadn't realised it's based on fact. None of them seem to have adequate clothing. Mrs P feels they should have frostbitten ears.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Blind_School


👏😂😂😂


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I'll second this. Excellent so far. I hadn't realised it's based on fact. None of them seem to have adequate clothing. Mrs P feels they should have frostbitten ears.


I remember reading an account of the expeditions, very well written, like a detective story.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> It's official - I'm buff!
> 
> I volunteered yesterday to assist with the covid testing at the school where Mrs D works, and several of the ladies have today told Mrs D that they ar surprised how buff I am.




Bet they wouldn't say that if they knew about your Y fronts.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2021)

Ambulance on the way for MrsD.
Her temperature is 37.9 and he says her heart thinks its running a constant marathon.
My temperature is 37.5 and my heart rate is also "cause for concern" but my body is coping better. He wants me to take paracetamol and see if that brings mine down but Sues can't wait 
Like we have been saying for over 6 months.... he says its Long Covid.
They have no cure but need to get heart and temperature sorted.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ambulance on the way for MrsD.
> Her temperature is 37.9 and he says her heart thinks its running a constant marathon.
> My temperature is 37.5 and my heart rate is also "cause for concern" but my body is coping better. He wants me to take paracetamol and see if that brings mine down but Sues can't wait
> Like we have been saying for over 6 months.... he says its Long Covid.
> They have no cure but need to get heart and temperature sorted.


Gosh.....so worrying. Maybe you’ll finally get some proper help now.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ambulance on the way for MrsD.
> Her temperature is 37.9 and he says her heart thinks its running a constant marathon.
> My temperature is 37.5 and my heart rate is also "cause for concern" but my body is coping better. He wants me to take paracetamol and see if that brings mine down but Sues can't wait
> Like we have been saying for over 6 months.... he says its Long Covid.
> They have no cure but need to get heart and temperature sorted.




So sorry to hear that Dave. Hope they manage to sort things out.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, I know about that, I'm just curious about the little black blobs, I haven't seen them before.


Ever had Pomfret Cakes/Pontefract Cakes?


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> It's official - I'm buff!
> 
> I volunteered yesterday to assist with the covid testing at the school where Mrs D works, and several of the ladies have today told Mrs D that they ar surprised how buff I am.


She hadn't misheard what they said, had she?


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ambulance on the way for MrsD.
> Her temperature is 37.9 and he says her heart thinks its running a constant marathon.
> My temperature is 37.5 and my heart rate is also "cause for concern" but my body is coping better. He wants me to take paracetamol and see if that brings mine down but Sues can't wait
> Like we have been saying for over 6 months.... he says its Long Covid.
> They have no cure but need to get heart and temperature sorted.


Hope the pair of you get sorted, soon.

Take care.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> She hadn't misheard what they said, had she?
> View attachment 578139


What was really said was I'm glad we don't have to look at him in the buff


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ambulance on the way for MrsD.
> Her temperature is 37.9 and he says her heart thinks its running a constant marathon.
> My temperature is 37.5 and my heart rate is also "cause for concern" but my body is coping better. He wants me to take paracetamol and see if that brings mine down but Sues can't wait
> Like we have been saying for over 6 months.... he says its Long Covid.
> They have no cure but need to get heart and temperature sorted.


Along with everyone else I'll be thinking of you both. Take care and look for the positives. Something is being done, it should have been sooner but it's happening now.

At the weekend I was reading about Long Covid and setting up specialist clinics to help. These are the ones in the northwest. Try to get on the case.

Liverpool University Foundation Hospital Trust
Manchester Foundation Trust (Manchester Royal Infirmary, Wythenshawe Hospital)
North Care Alliance (Salford Royal Foundation Trust, Royal Oldham Hospital)
North Manchester General
Tameside and Glossop Integrated Trust
Stockport NHS Foundation Trust
Wrightington Wigan and Leigh Foundation Trust
Bolton NHS Foundation Trust
Lancashire and South Cumbria NHS Foundation Trust
North Cumbria Integrated Care Foundation Trust


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ambulance on the way for MrsD.
> Her temperature is 37.9 and he says her heart thinks its running a constant marathon.
> My temperature is 37.5 and my heart rate is also "cause for concern" but my body is coping better. He wants me to take paracetamol and see if that brings mine down but Sues can't wait
> Like we have been saying for over 6 months.... he says its Long Covid.
> They have no cure but need to get heart and temperature sorted.



Hope you are soon sorted.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Ever had Pomfret Cakes/Pontefract Cakes?



A long time ago, black discs about the size of a 2p piece.


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> A long time ago, black discs about the size of a 2p piece.


"Pontefract Cakes – Sweet Warehouse" https://www.sweetwarehouse.co.uk/pr...-wMVBo3p4M22dOmbE3R1lu0nQWMvCW10aAm3yEALw_wcB


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> A long time ago, black discs about the size of a 2p piece.


Taste anything like those?


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> "Pontefract Cakes – Sweet Warehouse" https://www.sweetwarehouse.co.uk/pr...-wMVBo3p4M22dOmbE3R1lu0nQWMvCW10aAm3yEALw_wcB


Sweet shop in the local market, when they reopen.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Blue letter from NHS this morning with an appointment for the jab on Saturday 20th. Pain in the arse as it’s in Perth rather than local.


No , its in the arm its usually administered , unless you specified a posterior puncture ?


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Taste anything like those?



No, they're a very strong taste.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> No, they're a very strong taste.


Unsweetened?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> It's amazing really. What ive done at home in a few hours took Brian Wilson weeks to do in the mid 60's. Not only that, I can send it instantly and without any loss of quality to anyone on the planet with a halfway decent internet connection. Amazing times.


True, but by coincidence I was watching a Rick Beato video earlier which touched on that subject, and I can see what he was getting at... Sometimes perfect is _too _perfect! (It is well worth watching a selection of Rick Beato's videos on YouTube - he really knows his stuff!)


----------



## rustybolts (11 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ambulance on the way for MrsD.
> Her temperature is 37.9 and he says her heart thinks its running a constant marathon.
> My temperature is 37.5 and my heart rate is also "cause for concern" but my body is coping better. He wants me to take paracetamol and see if that brings mine down but Sues can't wait
> Like we have been saying for over 6 months.... he says its Long Covid.
> They have no cure but need to get heart and temperature sorted.


Hope all turns out OK , best wishes


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Along with everyone else I'll be thinking of you both. Take care and look for the positives. Something is being done, it should have been sooner but it's happening now.
> 
> At the weekend I was reading about Long Covid and setting up specialist clinics to help. These are the ones in the northwest. Try to get on the case.
> 
> ...


Well done Sir. I don't think my Doctor is aware of that


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2021)

Sh*t nights sleep......to be expected.
After the ambulance left I thought "right, 2 choices. Sit there feeling sorry or do some jobs".
I got stuck into laundry. All washed by 2130 and I went to bed. Fell asleep but was up folding laundry at 0330.
Lets see what the day brings.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sh*t nights sleep......to be expected.
> After the ambulance left I thought "right, 2 choices. Sit the feeling sorry or do some jobs".
> I got stuck into laundry. All washed by 2130 and I went to bed. Fell asleep but was up folding laundry at 0330.
> Lets see what the day brings.


Did they take her in Dave? Hope you get some good news later 

We are getting one final taste of winter I think. To be really cold with rain/sleet then thankfully it is looking much better from tomorrow for several days


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Did they take her in Dave? Hope you get some good news later
> 
> We are getting one final taste of winter I think. To be really cold with rain/sleet then thankfully it is looking much better from tomorrow for several days


Yes Mo.
The paramedic checked her temperature and heart rate then immediately summoned the ambulance......I guess about 1600 but all yesterday is a blur.
Apparently the hospital Doctor is phoning me this morning.


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2021)

I have risen!

Dlick and Collect day for the shopping.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks,
A bit grey and damp out there. Yesterday afternoon saw a hailstorm of biblical proportions, it came and went in just a few minutes to be followed by an eerie calm.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Yay? It's Fish Friday yet again! 
Bit of a quandary today. Do I get my f&c from the Pilton Fryer, which involves a drive into Barnstaple - or do I walk down to the village and go to South 16 which has reopened this week?
The Pilton Fryer is very good and might just win out.


----------



## Paulus (12 Mar 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 

Cloudy and windy outside today.💨💨 Rain forecast for later 

Domestics, dog walking, a bimble to the local grocers for some fresh produce and the cycling on the telly box is the order of the day. 
Another day in paradise


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

Morning. A horrible night here weather wise. High winds and bursts of heavy rain.

Shopping day today for us.

Hope all is well with Mrs D Dave.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Unsweetened?



Possibly


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2021)

Good morning all, its a wet grey morning, shopping day.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sh*t nights sleep......to be expected.
> After the ambulance left I thought "right, 2 choices. Sit there feeling sorry or do some jobs".
> I got stuck into laundry. All washed by 2130 and I went to bed. Fell asleep but was up folding laundry at 0330.
> Lets see what the day brings.


Things usually seem better in the morning so I hope that applies to you both. It is a very worrying time.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2021)

Telly looks rubbish again tonight. Looks like it will be a Vera repeat.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Mar 2021)

We are promised hail showers today.
Yesterday turned out much better than forecast so I got kitted up but when I went out the rain started. Decided since I was out anyway to take the car round by Dervaig to see what that looked like since I have not been there for a couple of years probably.
Went down towards Salen on the Glen Road and met only one vehicle, a large truck on a place too narrow to pass so had to reverse about 200 yards with about 12 inches tarmac on both sides and deep ditches. 
Reversing is no problem but driving for about 8 miles on roads with the tyres on the edge of road surface and ditches both sides needs a lot of concentration.
Looks to be an improvement in the forecast next week so fingers crossed.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

According to my weather ap I can expect rain in about 30 minutes, or 5.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Telly looks rubbish again tonight. Looks like it will be a Vera repeat.


I used to enjoy Vera but now find every episode is the same.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2021)

Good day to you all. Wet, cold, grey and windy. Our next decent day is forecast for Monday. I'm getting fed up with this.

@Dave7 hope there will be good news later today. Earlier you said the paramedic told you there is no cure for long Covid. I'm not qualified but what I've read suggests this is not accurate. The view seems to be as many aso onemillion could be effected, there is little medical understanding of the causes and people present with a hugely varying range of symptoms. The approach being taken is to treat individuals according to their symptoms.

I'm off to the allotment now to sow seed. I've made a flask of coffee to take with me. Mrs P smiled quietly at that!


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2021)

Its bright and sunny here now, with a biting strong cold wind, the type that blows straight through you. Tesco shop done, Goodyears End road on the way to Tesco's this morning and a Muntjac Deer crossed the road in front of me. Market shop to do next, and a trip to Sarnies on the way back for a takeaway sandwich.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Mar 2021)

Hi when I can get my arse into gear I'm going shopping


----------



## oldwheels (12 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Its bright and sunny here now, with a biting strong cold wind, the type that blows straight through you. Tesco shop done, Goodyears End road on the way to Tesco's this morning and a Muntjac Deer crossed the road in front of me. Market shop to do next, and a trip to Sarnies on the way back for a takeaway sandwich.


We call that a lazy wind here.


----------



## mikeIow (12 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> According to my weather ap I can expect rain in about 30 minutes, or 5.



Just on this....what weather apps do folk here find to be vaguely accurate?
BBC used to be decent enough, but got really bad quite a while back....I think after they stopped using the Met Office, although that doesn't seem much better now....last I looked at Accuweather it seemed more inaccuweather....


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2021)

Picked up a newspaper from the stores at Georgeham then drove down the combe to Croyde and walked the doggie on the beach. Quite bright out there but a bit nippy.
Back home for a coffee and then a stroll down to the village to pick up fish and chips.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2021)

mikeIow said:


> Just on this....what weather apps do folk here find to be vaguely accurate?
> BBC used to be decent enough, but got really bad quite a while back....I think after they stopped using the Met Office, although that doesn't seem much better now....last I looked at Accuweather it seemed more inaccuweather....


I like this one for a quick check if you are planning on going out. You can stick your post code in and then see what’s heading your way.
https://www.netweather.tv/live-weather/radar


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Mar 2021)

This one works well as well - give more info and is prettier
https://www.windy.com/?53.301,-2.660,5


----------



## numbnuts (12 Mar 2021)

There was a lot of day dreamers in Sainsbury today, why can't they stay at home and do nothing


----------



## Paulus (12 Mar 2021)

Bimble done, dog walking done, shopping done, hoovering done.
It's past the yard arm somewhere , so an ale is being imbibed and the Terrano-Adriatica is about to come on the tellybox.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Picked up a newspaper from the stores at Georgeham then drove down the combe to Croyde and walked the doggie on the beach. Quite bright out there but a bit nippy.
> Back home for a coffee and then a stroll down to the village to pick up fish and chips.


Oh yes, its Friday isn't it ... that came around quickly.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

mikeIow said:


> Just on this....what weather apps do folk here find to be vaguely accurate?
> BBC used to be decent enough, but got really bad quite a while back....I think after they stopped using the Met Office, although that doesn't seem much better now....last I looked at Accuweather it seemed more inaccuweather....




The BBC weather map is OK. Climacell seems to be OK as well. But none of them are great.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> There was a lot of day dreamers in Sainsbury today, why can't they stay at home and do nothing


Be fair.
How are they going to annoy you if they stay at home


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

I have returned. Shopping done. It was bloomin cold in Newtown.

I have had a chicken and bacon sarnie


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. Shopping done. It was bloomin cold in Newtown.
> 
> I have had a chicken and bacon sarnie


That sarnie sounds nice, so long as the bacon is not fatty.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2021)

I’m thinking I might treat my car to a valet. Firm in town does all different ones from basic to full clean outside and in and polish. Might be worth doing spring and autumn.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. Shopping done. It was bloomin cold in Newtown.
> 
> I have had a chicken and bacon sarnie


It's 13.4c here and in the hovel it's 22.3c


----------



## gavroche (12 Mar 2021)

In the back of beyond, where I am, it is bloody freezing due to a very cold wind. Wood burner is on at full blast.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2021)

I use XC Weather

https://www.xcweather.net/forecast/here


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. Shopping done. It was bloomin cold in Newtown.
> 
> I have had a chicken and bacon sarnie



I had a bacon sarnie from Sarnies in Coundon. I phoned my Good Lady before I left town, found out what she wanted then phoned the order through to Sarnies and picked it up on the way home.


----------



## GM (12 Mar 2021)

G'day folks... Where has this week gone, it's flown past! ...been very busy, that's probably why it's gone quick.

More catching up to do. Best wishes to both of you Dave7


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m thinking I might treat my car to a valet. Firm in town does all different ones from basic to full clean outside and in and polish. Might be worth doing spring and autumn.


I do that. A mini valet twice a year.....£15.00.
Money well spent imo


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I used to enjoy Vera but now find every episode is the same.



Yes, our main enjoyment is spotting the locations. It is filmed in our area, but, the locations are jumbled up, and, not necessarily as near to each other as implied in the program.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Mar 2021)

Got caught by the weather again. One brief but ferocious hail shower and then nice and sunny but cold so kitted up again just in time for the next shower. The roads were white with hailstones lying so abandoned and came back home. It was freezing cold as well.
Now an hour later it is sunny again but not going back out as it will just turn on me again.
To much traffic for comfort anyway. I have tried to work out a traffic pattern but so far not been able to establish anything positive apart from the service bus and an aeroplane which passes over late morning every day I have been out. Probably a scheduled service to Coll or Tiree from Oban.
Air ambulance went over low earlier but did not land here so from the direction of travel probably Coll or Tiree.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

My god. Its bitterly cold here. My hands are freezing


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> We call that a lazy wind here.


Same here. I first came across the saying when I lived in Yorkshire.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. Its bitterly cold here. My hands are freezing


I think I see yet another shower coming over the hills. It is so unpredictable just now.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

My grandson came over on his motorbike. He didn't stay long as it was getting a tad windy, but he knew we had done the shopping so was sure that we had custard donuts and lemon donuts FROM Morrisons and he didn't want to miss out on them.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. Its bitterly cold here. My hands are freezing


I've got somewhere you could put them 




I have some very warm gloves


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got somewhere you could put them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hi when I can get my arse into gear I'm going shopping


Hub or derailleur?


----------



## numbnuts (12 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


>


 
I don't know why your laughing, where else were you going to put the, I'm a respectable man


----------



## 12boy (12 Mar 2021)

I've read that some with Long Covid are helped with the vaccine. Medical expertise in this are, as Classic 33 said, would be so welcome. In a way, this situation reminds me of brain injury cases which are so difficult to treat because meds rarely help and every case is different. Still, hospitals, clinics and docs which specialize in this area have learned a lot. Dave 7, best wishes to you both as you try to take care of Mrs D and yourself. 
Mrs 12 will get her 2nd second vaccine today after the lung procecdure yesterday which was a lot more tiring than the first. We wanted her breathing as well as possible before any possible side effects from the vaccine. 
We are slated to get some serious snow from around noon tomorrow through Sunday noon, but it may be rain at first. Hopefully we won't lose power and will just stay inside for the duration. It is possible to get 2 or more feet from this. I will try to stay on top of the snow shovelling as it comes down.
Trudged a mile and a half to the grocery store, picked up 32 lbs of canned goods and other stuff that wouldn't be crushed in my pack and trudged home. Should have worn my Sorels because the snow was a foot deep in places and got into my boots. Still it was fun , I got a little exercise, was fairly warm and a brilliant blue sky.
Be safe and well.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. Its bitterly cold here. My hands are freezing



I regularly get complaints from management about my cold hands.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I don't know why your laughing, where else were you going to put the,* I'm a respectable man*



No such thing, according to a thread on the dark side.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> No such thing, according to a thread on the dark side.


There's no dark side to me, not unless I've been out in the sun


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I don't know why your laughing, where else were you going to put the, I'm a respectable man




Pure as the driven sludge I'm sure.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

We now have hail.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We now have hail.


GOOD


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> GOOD




Meowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2021)

Just sat down to enjoy a sausage and pickled onion butty .
All major jobs are done. Just the duvet cover to fold up.
Going to watch some tv and will hopefully sleep well tonight


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Mar 2021)

Went for a walk with Mrs Tenkaykev as part of her John Muir Way build up. Walked around the inner bay via Upton country park and past the RNLI before turning into a biting north wind for the last 5k or so. Total of just over 14K walked, and added to my general faffing about I've just passed 20K steps for the day. ( I once worked out that my daily steps record must be in the region of 250K)
I had " worthy"* toast with crunchy peanut butter and home made marmalade followed by piece of flapjack, followed by a nap on the sofa 
* Worthy toast is how we refer to a home made loaf that comes out more like a house brick that a proper loaf. We don't like to waste food so we use it for toast, plus the amount of chewing required must burn a few extra calories!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

I have been watching a series on BBC iPlayer called Terror. Quite good. I will watch another episode tonight as there isn't anything else on.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2021)

My stepson has been round this afternoon and dropped off a basket of flowers for his Mum.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2021)

Lovely flowers @dave r

The news says hairdressers in Wales can open next week. Am I allowed in to Wales? I would love to get a professional haircut and beard trim.

I've considered shaving scalp and face completely and letting it all grow again!!


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Lovely flowers @dave r
> 
> The news says hairdressers in Wales can open next week. Am I allowed in to Wales? I would love to get a professional haircut and beard trim.
> 
> I've considered shaving scalp and face completely and letting it all grow again!!



I think a trip to Wales for a haircut might prove expensive, though it depends if you break the eleventh comandment or not.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

No travelling to Wales for a haircut for anyone from England .

I can now use my discretion on how far I travel as I live in the middle of nowhere. Thank god. If I could only travel 5 miles, I would only be able to stand in a bloody field.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No travelling to Wales for a haircut for anyone from England .
> 
> I can now use my discretion on how far I travel as I live in the middle of nowhere. Thank god. If I could only travel 5 miles, I would only be able to stand in a bloody field.


This whole travel 'locally' thing needs defining properly.
I consider anywhere within a 50 mile radius 'local' ie. still within Devon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No travelling to Wales for a haircut for anyone from England .
> 
> I can now use my discretion on how far I travel as I live in the middle of nowhere. Thank god. If I could only travel 5 miles, I would only be able to stand in a bloody field.


That’s just given me a “ lightbulb moment” I remember a farm somewhere around Corfe Castle / Swanage way that made quite a tidy income from “Zorbing” 
You get attached to a harness inside a bit transparent plastic ball and they push you down the side of a hill. Not exactly my cup of tea but it ticks the boxes of social distancing. Any hills on your country estate @welsh dragon ?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That’s just given me a “ lightbulb moment” I remember a farm somewhere around Corfe Castle / Swanage way that made quite a tidy income from “Zorbing”
> You get attached to a harness inside a bit transparent plastic ball and they push you down the side of a hill. Not exactly my cup of tea but it ticks the boxes of social distancing. Any hills on your country estate @welsh dragon ?




Yes. Its very hilly


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> This whole travel 'locally' thing needs defining properly.
> I consider anywhere within a 50 mile radius 'local' ie. still within Devon.




Here local means within 5 miles or so, however if you live in rural areas you can use your own discretion. They should have said that before now.


----------



## Paulus (12 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Lovely flowers @dave r
> 
> The news says hairdressers in Wales can open next week. Am I allowed in to Wales? I would love to get a professional haircut and beard trim.
> 
> I've considered shaving scalp and face completely and letting it all grow again!!


MrsP gave me a haircut this week, it looks like a cross between Peaky Blinders and a Victorian workhouse job.
I am thinking of taking the lot off and starting from scratch.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> MrsP gave me a haircut this week, it looks like a cross between Peaky Blinders and a Victorian workhouse job.
> I am thinking of taking the lot off and starting from scratch.


You have my sympathy........been there, done that, got the haircut!!


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> This whole travel 'locally' thing needs defining properly.
> I consider anywhere within a 50 mile radius 'local' ie. still within Devon.


Taken as meaning within the council area where you live.
Anywhere within the County border, the sea and borders with any areas outside of the North Devon area.


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No travelling to Wales for a haircut for anyone from England .
> 
> I can now use my discretion on how far I travel as I live in the middle of nowhere. Thank god. If I could only travel 5 miles, I would only be able to stand in a bloody field.


You could win the Nobel prize for being outstanding in your field . Sorry it’s my joke writers day off.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> MrsP gave me a haircut this week, it looks like a cross between Peaky Blinders and a Victorian workhouse job.
> I am thinking of taking the lot off and starting from scratch.



Thats why I did it myself.  Though to be fair my Good lady refused to have anything to do with cutting my hair.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> You could win the Nobel prize for being outstanding in your field . Sorry it’s my joke writers day off.




That is truly awful


----------



## 12boy (13 Mar 2021)

Those are beautiful flowers for sure, Dave R. Went to my chiro who cracked my bones and showed me latest acquistions, a couple of unicycles and a slackrope setup. This guy is an animal who does mountain marathons and brutal bike rides with gusto. He is a good chiro, though. I am glad I got it done before the expected snowpocalypse. There will be shovelling. 
Be well and safe.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Those are beautiful flowers for sure, Dave R. Went to my chiro who cracked my bones and showed me latest acquistions, a couple of unicycles and a slackrope setup. This guy is an animal who does mountain marathons and brutal bike rides with gusto. He is a good chiro, though. I am glad I got it done before the expected snowpocalypse. There will be shovelling.
> Be well and safe.


Is he into downhill or off-road unicycling?


----------



## 12boy (13 Mar 2021)

He is just now able to ride a block or so. He is 66 and I am impressed he is giving it a try. My breaking my pelvis in three places a few years ago and my neighbor breaking his lower left leg in three also, has made me very aware of how easy it is to severely injure myself and how hard it is to recover.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2021)

Brrrrr only a degree above and a bit of fresh snow on the hills!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> He is just now able to ride a block or so. He is 66 and I am impressed he is giving it a try. My breaking my pelvis in three places a few years ago and my neighbor breaking his lower left leg in three also, has made me very aware of how easy it is to severely injure myself and how hard it is to recover.


As I often say...... when you get to a certain age you stop bouncing when you fall.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2021)

Morning all.
Wet and windy here. Forecast is for light rain......I am glad it didn't say heavy .
I ended up going to bed late (for me) as I slept a lot yesterday. Woke at 0500 but drifted off again till 0610. Quite miffed as I like to hear the start of SoTS..

Just a thought this, not a sympathy vote and I am sure others have been in this situation.
Married 54 years. In my career I have 'worked away' a lot, all over Europe. Now its MrsD that is not here it takes some getting used to. Life is certainly a learning curve, ain't it


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2021)

Forgot to say, as there are some real movie buffs on here.
Last night I watched "Behind Enemy Lines" with Gene Hackman. I watched it years ago. An excellent film.
Anyone else seen it ?


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Taken as meaning within the council area where you live.
> Anywhere within the County border, the sea and borders with any areas outside of the North Devon area.
> View attachment 578294


Map's wrong. 


Morning all 

MrsD has her Covid jab at 09.50 at Barnstaple leisure centre.
Will drop her off there and then go shopping after she's been done.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Wet and windy here. Forecast is for light rain......I am glad it didn't say heavy .
> I ended up going to bed late (for me) as I slept a lot yesterday. Woke at 0500 but drifted off again till 0610. Quite miffed as I like to hear the start of SoTS..
> 
> ...



Hows MrsD doing?


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks,
A restless night, nearly got up about four o’clock but lay there while my mind dreamed up things to ponder.
I’ve subscribed to a new podcast “ something rhymes with Purple” . It’s about the origins of language and words, presented by Suzy Dent and Giles Brandreth. I wonder if @12boy’s surroundings are still “ ninguid” ( blanketed by snow ) ? 😁


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2021)

They


dave r said:


> Hows MrsD doing?


 Have got her temperature and heart rate back to normal.
Not yet got anywhere near understanding why she has lost the use of her legs or the nerve pains in her feet. As I have said, they are typical symptoms of long covid but they (as yet) have no idea how to treat it.
Appreciate you asking, especially as you have your own problems .
Stay strong Bro


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> They
> 
> Have got her temperature and heart rate back to normal.
> Not yet got anywhere near understanding why she has lost the use of her legs or the nerve pains in her feet. As I have said, they are typical symptoms of long covid but they (as yet) have no idea how to treat it.
> ...




Its good to hear of some progress, my best wishes that they get on top of the remaining symptoms quickly and she makes a quick and full recovery.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> They
> 
> Have got her temperature and heart rate back to normal.
> Not yet got anywhere near understanding why she has lost the use of her legs or the nerve pains in her feet. As I have said, they are typical symptoms of long covid but they (as yet) have no idea how to treat it.
> ...


What about yourself, you weren't sounding too healthy the same night.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Forgot to say, as there are some real movie buffs on here.
> Last night I watched "Behind Enemy Lines" with Gene Hackman. I watched it years ago. An excellent film.
> Anyone else seen it ?




I watched that a long time ago. I liked it as well. Good film


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about yourself, you weren't sounding too healthy the same night.


Thanks Classic.
I am walking better this morning. Legs are not as weak/wobbly. I am able to get the housework done (that's what men are for yes?) .
Still struggle to walk up stairs but I can accept that.


----------



## Paulus (13 Mar 2021)

Good morning all. 
Another day in paradise beckons. 
A bit of a lie in this morning, so missed Tony Blackbum on the radio, so will catch up on the sounds app.
At least the dog walking gets me out for a couple of hours. 
Footie and cycling on the telly this afternoon 

We watched the first Hobbit film last night, Channel 4 is showing the second one tonight, we really enjoyed it. I don't normally like fantasy films but this was very good.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2021)

Good day everyone. The rain is battering the windows in a fashion which suggests it wants to come in.........to dry off. Geez. Blowing a real hoolie as well.

I've been carrying a very slight Achilles strain, it's back this morning. In the same leg, left, my hip arthritis is playing up. I have to concentrate carefully when I walk or I end up going round in anti-clockwise circles!

I thought it was Friday. Paperboy has just been which means it's Saturday or Sunday.

I will make banana loaf this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2021)

@Dave7 I'm pleased to hear Mrs D is improving.

@dave r how is your Mrs D fairing? @Mo1959 how's the wrist?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2021)

Started to rain here as well and the sky is dark.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2021)




----------



## oldwheels (13 Mar 2021)

Sunny just now but earlier had a sleet shower which seems to be today's pattern.
Holiday house opposite seems to be occupied. Essential workers? They do not appear late on a Friday afternoon with a small dog but more likely Sunday late or Monday early. Probably somebody from Yorkshire staying local. After all it is only a few hundred miles.
I am not supposed to go even to Oban which is 20+ miles.
On the subject of holiday homes some with holiday cottages on Tiree are trying to block a planning application from a young couple who belong there and want to build a house.
No wonder they are so popular.


----------



## The Rover (13 Mar 2021)

Morning.
Ive kept myself reasonably busy this week although I’ve been feeling rubbish for most of it, my son came home from school with a case of man flu which I seem to have caught with a few other symptoms. This led to me being “ advised “ by Mrs Rover to get a COVID test, did this yesterday and it was negative. Actually feel better today so I might spin my legs on the turbo.
I was impressed with how organised the test procedure was and it’s only a 10 minute walk from my house.

We’ve had some CCTV installed this week along with a garage alarm, been meaning to do it for ages and I’m impressed with both systems and the tidy install.

The weather looks better for next week so I’m hoping to get some miles in, I’m supposed to be going to Mallorca with some mates in early September for a weeks riding so I want to be match fit! ( assuming we’ll be allowed )
Also, booked a week away in a cottage in Anglesey for late August, returning the day before the Mallorca trip.
Some outdoor activity places are reopening in early April so I’ve also booked a couple of hours of kayaking for us at Rivington. Something we’ve done before but not at this place.

Have a good week.

Cheers Stuart.


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2021)

Currently sat outside the jab centre waiting for MrsD to come out.
They are running ahead of time, so it's straight in - straight out.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Currently sat outside the jab centre waiting for MrsD to come out.
> They are running ahead of time, so it's straight in - straight out.




I read that as waiting outside the job centre for Mrs D


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That is truly awful





welsh dragon said:


> Started to rain here as well and the sky is dark.


Good I hope the storm is followed by pestilence and a plague of locusts .But I’m not bitter or angry about you rubbishing my joke Last night.  ....................


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 I'm pleased to hear Mrs D is improving.
> 
> @dave r how is your Mrs D fairing? @Mo1959 how's the wrist?



My Good lady is about the same physically, the physio is here twice a week doing good work with her trying to get her mobile,we're trying to get her assessed for a knee replacement. Mentally she's much improved and a lot brighter and more cheerful. I think its a long road we're walking.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2021)

Finished my morning stretches. I've skipped the last four days, stiff as a plank today. Ouch!

We have a small nature reserve about 7-800 metres from the house, just on the edge of the village. Amongst many other creatures we have deer, kingfishers and badgers. The badgers sett has been dug out sometime in the last few days. The Wildlife Protection Police Officer is visiting today at 11.00. 

I do hope the police get the barstewards who have done this.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 how's the wrist?


6 weeks today since I fell and no where near back to normal but much better than it was. Time for some gentle strengthening/stretching now I think as a lot of the discomfort is probably stiffness.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> My Good lady is about the same physically, the physio is here twice a week doing good work with her trying to get her mobile,we're trying to get her assessed for a knee replacement. *Mentally she's much improved and a lot brighter and more cheerful. I think its a long road we're walking.*


Obviously the physical side is very important but I feel the mental one is even more so. Feeling down and fed up stops us trying to get better. 

This is great news Dave as it's so important to keep battling these things.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> 6 weeks today since I fell and no where near back to normal but much better than it was. Time for some gentle strengthening/stretching now I think as a lot of the discomfort is probably stiffness.


Yep, though I'm far from expert I think this would be right. Good luck.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Currently sat outside the jab centre waiting for MrsD to come out.
> They are running ahead of time, so it's straight in - straight out.


Yeah they don't leave the needle in there for long


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2021)

Right then. I have to drag my slightly less stiff body in to action. Just remembered I was supposed to inspect the village orchard yesterday, sounds grand.....we have 14 fruit trees!!! Must do that next and then it's banana loaf time.........I can almost taste it.

Great thing about making your own cake is you get the bowl to lick out afterwards. Used to fight like cat and dog with my sister over that when Mum had been baking. 😂😂

Possibly I'm regressing this morning......🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Right then. I have to drag my slightly less stiff body in to action. Just remembered I was supposed to inspect the village orchard yesterday, sounds grand.....we have 14 fruit trees!!!


My dad had some lovely apple trees. He did lots of grafting too so had lots of varieties. I bought him one for his birthday years ago called Katy. It was a lovely, sweet crunchy apple and always got a good crop. Sadly there was a lot of waste as he had so many.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My dad had some lovely apple trees. He did lots of grafting too so had lots of varieties. I bought him one for his birthday years ago called Katy. It was a lovely, sweet crunchy apple and always got a good crop. Sadly there was a lot of waste as he had so many.




Our apple trees and pear trees and cherry trees are bloomin rubbish. .

We get some fruit setting but then the frost
Gets them or the dam birds and we get sod all.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Our apple trees and pear trees and cherry trees are bloomin rubbish. .
> 
> We get some fruit setting but then the frost
> Gets them or the dam birds and we get sod all.


I don’t think it would be very easy to cover trees with a net either to protect them. Once they were ripe the wasps used to go for dads too.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> My Good lady is about the same physically, the physio is here twice a week doing good work with her trying to get her mobile,we're trying to get her assessed for a knee replacement. Mentally she's much improved and a lot brighter and more cheerful. I think its a long road we're walking.


Dave, I don't know what the underlying problem is but... will a knee replacement enable her to get up and about ?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t think it would be very easy to cover trees with a net either to protect them. Once they were ripe the wasps used to go for dads too.




I know. Wasps are a real pest.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Finished my morning stretches. I've skipped the last four days, stiff as a plank today. Ouch!
> 
> We have a small nature reserve about 7-800 metres from the house, just on the edge of the village. Amongst many other creatures we have deer, kingfishers and badgers. The badgers sett has been dug out sometime in the last few days. The Wildlife Protection Police Officer is visiting today at 11.00.
> 
> I do hope the police get the barstewards who have done this.


Sounds fantastic.....apart from the last bit.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Dave, I don't know what the underlying problem is but... will a knee replacement enable her to get up and about ?



Most of the problem is arthritis in her knee, its badly swollen, sore and she can't straighten it, it affects her posture, she does stand strange. She should be having a steroid injection in her knee but its been delayed because she had the jab, apparently they won't do it straight after the jab and she's having to wait two to four weeks before she has it.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My dad had some lovely apple trees. He did lots of grafting too so had lots of varieties. I bought him one for his birthday years ago called Katy. It was a lovely, sweet crunchy apple and always got a good crop. Sadly there was a lot of waste as he had so many.


I have just started rereading a very interesting book which at one point goes into the history of how apple trees got to this country. It was a long and convoluted journey over many years starting in either China or somewhere in central Asia. Apples were fed to horses travelling on the Silk Road and the seeds were transferred slowly along in horse dung and as more trees appeared they slowly spread westwards.
All the trees in this country can be traced back to one single tree in on of the Stans but cannot remember just now which one.
The book is on my kindle so not easy to look for an unknown page for reference. The author Roger Deakin died some years ago before the book was completely finished but somebody else took it over and added the last chapter.


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I know. Wasps are a real pest.


Wasps are very important pollinaters - moreso than bees apparently.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Wasps are very important pollinaters - moreso than bees apparently.




But they are big and stingy things.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Wasps are very important pollinaters - moreso than bees apparently.



I've never been a fan of wasps, even less so after one put me in hospital a few years ago, nasty bad tempered stinging things.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> *I've never been a fan of wasps,* even less so after one put me in hospital a few years ago, nasty bad tempered stinging things.



Me either.

I had one scary experience, riding my motorcycle along a very busy road, near Marbella, Spain, it was hot, and, I foolishly pushed up be visor to cool down. A wasp flew in and proceeded to walk around the inside edge of the aperture. I had an anxious few minutes trying to find a safe place to stop, before it got irritated and stung me!


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Me either.
> 
> I had one scary experience, riding my motorcycle along a very busy road, near Marbella, Spain, it was hot, and, I foolishly pushed up be visor to cool down. A wasp flew in and proceeded to walk around the inside edge of the aperture. I had an anxious few minutes trying to find a safe place to stop, before it got irritated and stung me!



I got stung on the upper lip a few years ago whilst riding through Offchurch and needed an ambulance.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> But they are big and stingy things.


If you don't bother them and they will not bother you. We had a wasp bike underground next to a bench we used to sit out on in nice sunny days. Never bothered us tho' when they get to autumn and old and crotchety like the rest of us they can get a bit tetchy.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Mar 2021)

Josie Dew on one of her trips was going fast downhill and got one in her bra. Had to do a quick roadside strip off but I don't think got stung.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> If you don't bother them and they will not bother you. We had a wasp bike underground next to a bench we used to sit out on in nice sunny days. Never bothered us tho' when they get to autumn and old and crotchety like the rest of us they can get a bit tetchy.


Yeah. Right.  leave them alone and they will leave you alone. NOT


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Mar 2021)

A


oldwheels said:


> If you don't bother them and they will not bother you. We had a wasp bike underground next to a bench we used to sit out on in nice sunny days. Never bothered us tho' when they get to autumn and old and crotchety like the rest of us they can get a bit tetchy.


Wasp bike? I’ve met the bloke who owns this Brommie:


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> If you don't bother them and they will not bother you. We had a wasp bike underground next to a bench we used to sit out on in nice sunny days. Never bothered us tho' when they get to autumn and old and crotchety like the rest of us they can get a bit tetchy.


If only that was true 
The little bastards sting for fun.
A few years ago me and MrsD were sat in the garden when one landed on her arm, stung her twice and flew off.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If only that was true
> The little bastards sting for fun.
> A few years ago me and MrsD were sat in the garden when one landed on her arm, stung her twice and flew off.


 
I got stung by my Ex and she flew off too, she was a right Bee


----------



## oldwheels (13 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yeah. Right.  leave them alone and they will leave you alone. NOT


Only giving my personal experience. Never been stung.


----------



## Paulus (13 Mar 2021)

I rarely get stung, but a couple of years back I got a wasp stuck between my little finger and a table. It stung me, I flicked it away, but the sting stayed in my finger for a few more seconds before I was able to pick it out. The result. This was the following day. A urgent trip to the doctors, super strength antihistamines and antibiotics.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> I rarely get stung, but a couple of years back I got a wasp stuck between my little finger and a table. It stung me, I flicked it away, but the sting stayed in my finger for a few more seconds before I was able to pick it out. The result. This was the following day. A urgent trip to the doctors, super strength antihistamines and antibiotics.
> View attachment 578396
> View attachment 578397




Good grief. Owwww.


----------



## postman (13 Mar 2021)

Having the funniest feelings I am buying things for the last time.This morning my Clarke's brake pads and shoes arrived with four spare pads.The amount of cycling I have done these last two years means I might not need anymore,I have also bought some Dr Marten shoes this morning,the others have lasted six years at least.I wonder if your subconscious tells you things.


----------



## 12boy (13 Mar 2021)

Last summer walking along the river with wife and dog I opened a trash receptacle when a bald faced hornet flew out straight into my face and stung my chin. It hurt a lot but in a few hours the area became numb and stayed that way till the next day. Kinda like Novocain. The paper wasps are ubiqitous here and I will find 10-15 nests here and there in the summer. They eat a lot of other insects being carnivorous but other than being a PITA when eating outdoors, they don't bother much unless attacked or trapped. I have had them trapped in my crotch by the wind while riding a motorcycle or in my helmet while biking.. They do love to nest around cars....inside doors, mirrors and hoods where they can be safe and dry. In New Mexico we saw "Tarantula Hawks" frequently...beautiful wasps about 3 inches long with blue-black bodies and bright orange wings. They would paralyze tarantulas in their burrows and lay eggs in them to eat the tarantulas as they grew.
Tenkaykev, it certainly is ninguid here and it is looking like by tomorrow night it will be 18 inches more ninguid yet. In a few days we will get a Chinook and the ninguidity will become liquidity.
Daves, you are so right. Having your wife gone for medical care leaving you alone in the house can leave you feeling very lost. 
Be safe and well.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> I rarely get stung, but a couple of years back I got a wasp stuck between my little finger and a table. It stung me, I flicked it away, but the sting stayed in my finger for a few more seconds before I was able to pick it out. The result. This was the following day. A urgent trip to the doctors, super strength antihistamines and antibiotics.
> View attachment 578396
> View attachment 578397


OMG


----------



## postman (13 Mar 2021)

Forty odd years ago I got stung inside my swimming trunks.Because of the swelling I got a dozen dates out of it.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2021)

I've done a lot today, did some ironing, changed the bedding and washed it, had breakfast them made 6 chicken cottage pies for the freezer and cleaned the kitchen even had time for 40 winks too.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Forty odd years ago I got stung inside my swimming trunks.Because of the swelling I got a dozen dates out of it.




I don't like dates. They taste ok in cakes though


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2021)

I learned a new party trick, courtesy of YouTube; quite a good trick!

It is supposed to be an excellent way of earning free drinks at the pub. Not that the pubs are open at the moment. Or that I drink in pubs any more... Find some muggins and get them to bet that you can't do '_the impossible_' and then prove that you _can_, so it _isn't_!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I learned a new party trick, courtesy of YouTube; quite a good trick!
> 
> It is supposed to be an excellent way of earning free drinks at the pub. Not that the pubs are open at the moment. Or that I drink in pubs any more... Find some muggins and get them to bet that you can't do '_the impossible_' and then prove that you _can_, so it _isn't_!




And what is this impossible thing


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And what is this impossible thing


Ah yes, that would help wouldn't it! I was just trying it again. So far, I have managed it 2 times out of 3 and I only failed the once because I was hurrying.

Let me introduce you to my roll-up smoking mentor...


----------



## oldwheels (13 Mar 2021)

Turned out a nice mostly sunny day despite the dodgy forecast so got out for a trike run. Being Saturday more traffic than usual but not too bad tho' I saw nobody I knew.
A 70 reg motorhome parked in a usual free campers spot. Doubt very much if it was local so the early signs of tourists and disregard for regulations here are appearing already.
Met my dive buddy for a chat and told him I was abandoning the veg garden and having a wild flower meadow instead. His comment " you mean weeds ". He is a keen gardener and his garden is pretty tidy but being out in the wilds he has plenty wild flowers anyway.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I got stung on the upper lip a few years ago whilst riding through Offchurch and needed an ambulance.


Got stung on the gingganggoolies, years ago by one.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Forty odd years ago I got stung inside my swimming trunks.Because of the swelling I got a dozen dates out of it.


How many of them were women ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Having the funniest feelings I am buying things for the last time.This morning my Clarke's brake pads and shoes arrived with four spare pads.The amount of cycling I have done these last two years means I might not need anymore,I have also bought some Dr Marten shoes this morning,the others have lasted six years at least.I wonder if your subconscious tells you things.



I know the feeling! I’m the eternal optimist, my 3year Railcard expired in November. Originally I was going to go for the one year option as I wasn’t expecting to be around for three years. I’ll renew it in May, and I’ll go for the three year option again 😁👍


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2021)

Jab this morning, 09:40.
Local A&E 10:20

No sticker, or lollipop, but did get a Red & White wristband. Not long home.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How many of them were women ?




There is a joke there, but I am not saying anything


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2021)

Quick update on MrsD.
On the upside she has started to eat. Not lots but 3 times a day.
They brought a woman in, similar age, same symptoms ie gone from being a healthy person to being unable to walk.
2 Doctors have said they do believe its long Covid......strangely one of the paramedics said "what is that, I have never heard of it".
Still no idea when she is coming home. I said "I don't care, just get her better".


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2021)

Another walk done but it was impossible to find anywhere quiet. Never seen it so busy even on the normally quieter trails. Big groups walking, families at the Hydro’s activity centre lads on mountain bikes, joggers and dog walkers. Golf course looked busy, riding stables with people getting their horses out. Easter and summer doesn’t bare thinking about if people still can’t get away. Hopefully be able to clear off on the bike by then.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There is a joke there, but I am not saying anything


Why???? Its never stopped you before.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Jab this morning, 09:40.
> Local A&E 10:20
> 
> No sticker, or lollipop, but did get a Red & White wristband. Not long home.


Thought you weren’t going to get it?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Why???? Its never stopped you before.




Yes but I'm trying to be good


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Why???? Its never stopped you before.


Yeah she said I was as


welsh dragon said:


> Pure as the driven sludge I'm sure.


I was quite upset about that


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I know the feeling! I’m the eternal optimist, my 3year Railcard expired in November. Originally I was going to go for the one year option as I wasn’t expecting to be around for three years. I’ll renew it in May, and I’ll go for the three year option again 😁👍


That subject actually annoys me! I have a 3 year railcard but haven't used it for 14 months since we have been advised not to travel by train unless absolutely necessary. I think we should get a year's free extension, but that is not going to happen! By the time I go back on the trains my railcard will be pretty much half wasted.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Thought you weren’t going to get it?



It was the promise of a red and white wristband that swung it


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Mar 2021)

As we're all sharing our sting stories here's mine . It happened while I was working as a guard , early on a bright summers morning I was standing in the open guards door hand on grab handle checking the train out of the platform . When pow very sharp pain on hand holding grab handle it was very large bumble bee , I let go of the grab handle, I am now chasing my own train . I did get back on board . When we got to the terminus I told the driver he thought it was extremely funny.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2021)

That was a pretty good game of rugby. Don’t think there’s anything else on.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That was a pretty good game of rugby. Don’t think there’s anything else on.



It was, and the right side won. Best I've seen England play for a long time.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2021)

I’ve changed over to The Hobbit but not really concentrating on it.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve changed over to The Hobbit but not really concentrating on it.


You really don't look like the Hobbit.
I am enjoying watching Everton losing to Burnley..... 2 minutes to go


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I know the feeling! I’m the eternal optimist, my 3year Railcard expired in November. Originally I was going to go for the one year option as I wasn’t expecting to be around for three years. I’ll renew it in May, and I’ll go for the three year option again 😁👍





ColinJ said:


> That subject actually annoys me! I have a 3 year railcard but haven't used it for 14 months since we have been advised not to travel by train unless absolutely necessary. I think we should get a year's free extension, but that is not going to happen! By the time I go back on the trains my railcard will be pretty much half wasted.


You have to pay for a railcard ! . Mrs JK and I have lifetime rail cards . I can be b........y irritating at times . 
OK it’s a reward for my long and loyal service to traveling public .


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> You have to pay for a railcard ! . Mrs JK and I have lifetime rail cards . I can be b........y irritating at times .
> OK it’s a reward for my long and loyal service to traveling public .


I’ve mentioned it before, if you have hearing aids then you’re entitled to a disabled persons railcard which is cheaper than a standard Senior railcard and includes another person travelling with you. 🚂🚂🚂


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2021)

Just watched a very good film on Amazon Prime. "Remember" is the story of a 90 year old Holocaust survivor searching for the guard who murdered his family at Auschwitz.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve mentioned it before, if you have hearing aids then you’re entitled to a disabled persons railcard which is cheaper than a standard Senior railcard and includes another person travelling with you. 🚂🚂🚂


Ooooo........ didn't know that. Thanks. Is it enough just to be wearing them or is something else needed?


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooo........ didn't know that. Thanks. Is it enough just to be wearing them or is something else needed?



Are registered as deaf or use a hearing aidSocial Services official stamp in the space allocated on the *downloadable form* if applying online or on a paper application formA copy of the front page of your NHS battery book or a copy of your dispensing prescription from a private hearing aid supplier


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Mar 2021)

Sorry about the formatting 🙁
Here’s a link explaining 

https://www.disabledpersons-railcard.co.uk/are-you-eligible/


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve mentioned it before, if you have hearing aids then you’re entitled to a disabled persons railcard which is cheaper than a standard Senior railcard and includes another person travelling with you. 🚂🚂🚂


Worth knowing... £20/year, £54/3 years as opposed to £30/year, £70/3 years for a Senior railcard.

My hearing isn't yet so bad that I need a hearing aid but I hope that I'll live long enough that I eventually _WILL_!


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve mentioned it before, if you have hearing aids then you’re entitled to a disabled persons railcard which is cheaper than a standard Senior railcard and includes another person travelling with you. 🚂🚂🚂


Like PaulSB I wasn't aware of the disabled railcard being available for hearing aid users. In fact I have no knowledge of the costs and benefits of rail cards . The only person I know with a hearing aid is my BiL and like me he is retired rail staff and has a " priv" . He has a very expensive hearing aid which he doesn't use , he just complains that every one whispers.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2021)

Having had a moan about my railcard... I should still save more than my £70 over the 18 months that I _do_ use it.

The railcards give 1/3 off fares. NOTE: "_Discounts are not available on tickets for travel on morning peak services for journeys that start and end within the London & South East area._"


----------



## 12boy (13 Mar 2021)

One more sting story....I had a friend who was a nice guy except for his penchant for nose candy which left him paranoid and jumpy as he came down from a binge. I was riding a little 100cc dirt bike to his place and was in the alley behind his house when I felt some serious scrotal burning. There was a yellow jacket trapped by the wind between my legs who took out her ire by repeatedly stinging me through my britches. I was wearing a helmet with a smoked visor and started banging on his door while dropping my pants and bellowing for "Ice". Since he couldn't recognize me and wasn't pleased to see an unknown man baring his privates and yelling, he met me with a loaded .38 revolver, ready to shoot. That was a potentially fatal wasp sting.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

Morning. Dry and 5 degrees here so perfect for a walk while it is peaceful. I’ll forego the afternoon walk and watch the rugby instead.


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (14 Mar 2021)

I habe risen!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

Good morning good folk.
I deliberately stayed up late. Watched a film and had a drink.......I was determined to sleep.
Well it worked.
I woke at 0630, feel drugged but had 6 hours solid sleep.
My day 'WAS' planned but that has suddenly changed.......I will post a following explanation if that's ok


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2021)

Morning. 6 deg calm and dry here.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

MrsD needs some fresh clothing. The ward she is in is at the back of the hospital and I am not sure I can walk that far. 3 weeks ago I could but not sure now.
Anyway, decision made by MrsD. One of the ward Doctors wants to send her home. She is saying no no no.....as her husband can't care for her.
She messaged me DO NOT TRY !!! If they see I have done that walk they may assume I am capable.
So we are having to get her sister to call here, collect her clothes and take them.
Life really can be a bastard sometimes.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD needs some fresh clothing. The ward she is in is at the back of the hospital and I am not sure I can walk that far. 3 weeks ago I could but not sure now.
> Anyway, decision made by MrsD. One of the ward Doctors wants to send her home. She is saying no no no.....as her husband can't care for her.
> She messaged me DO NOT TRY !!! If they see I have done that walk they may assume I am capable.
> So we are having to get her sister to call here, collect her clothes and take them.
> Life really can be a bastard sometimes.




Sorry to hear that Dave. Take care. Both of you.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

@Mo1959 . Just looking at tv Scotland. As you said, one of the progs is touring Perthshire.
A question for you.....no cheating, no google.
Why is your team St Johnston called that ?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 . Just looking at tv Scotland. As you said, one of the progs is touring Perthshire.
> A question for you.....no cheating, no google.
> Why is your team St Johnston called that ?


I think Perth might have been called St John’s Town at some point?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I think Perth might have been called St John’s Town at some point?


It was indeed


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

My neighbour across the road is away to play on his old tractor  He loves it. It gets to stay in the garage while his car sits on the drive. Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

Good day. I slept till 8.40! Mrs P says I look very rested. This is probably code for "no bags under the eyes." 😂

It's shite outside - again. I've had enough of this weather now. I want to ride my bicycle.

Whisper this quietly or all hell will break loose. My cycling club will start rides in groups of no more than 15 on March 30th. Today's task is to carefully read all the BC guidance, understand it and decide on how best to inform our membership of our official policy on Covid-19 secure riding. It may be a long day..........


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Off for a doggie walk on the beach.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. I slept till 8.40! Mrs P says I look very rested. This is probably code for "no bags under the eyes." 😂
> 
> It's shite outside - again. I've had enough of this weather now. I want to ride my bicycle.
> 
> Whisper this quietly or all hell will break loose. My cycling club will start rides in groups of no more than 15 on March 30th. Today's task is to carefully read all the BC guidance, understand it and decide on how best to inform our membership of our official policy on Covid-19 secure riding. It may be a long day..........


Bloody big groups of cyclists. They are just a nuisance! 

Not something I fancy. Too much of a loner and it’s hard enough concentrating on road conditions and traffic without someone wittering in my lugs beside me 

It’s nice to talk about cycling rather than look at another two threads that just seem to be going round and round in endless circles. Is there really so many terrified, paranoid women out there or am I and most of the women I see around here just brave or lucky to live in a good area?


----------



## GM (14 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A
> 
> Wasp bike? I’ve met the bloke who owns this Brommie:
> 
> View attachment 578389




Good morning.... I've met Mr B Bumble several times on Brompton rides, nice bloke 


Out for a walk shortly, meeting up with our daughter for a walk at Ally Pally. Nice morning so far, the views should be good!


----------



## oldwheels (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I think Perth might have been called St John’s Town at some point?


Correct answer.


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody big groups of cyclists. They are just a nuisance!
> 
> Not something I fancy. Too much of a loner and it’s hard enough concentrating on road conditions and traffic without someone wittering in my lugs beside me
> 
> It’s nice to talk about cycling rather than look at another two threads that just seem to be going round and round in endless circles. Is there really so many terrified, paranoid women out there or am I and most of the women I see around here just brave or lucky to live in a good area?



I did group rides for somewhere around 15 years, enjoyed most of them but eventually I stopped enjoying them and started to struggle to keep up with my usual group, I did a slower ride for a couple of years but eventually drifted into riding alone.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My neighbour across the road is away to play on his old tractor  He loves it. It gets to stay in the garage while his car sits on the drive. Lol.


Is it a Fergie? An ancient here used to come into town every Saturday from a farm 5 miles away for his shopping on an old Fergie. His only means of transport. Used to drive these myself at one time.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody big groups of cyclists. They are just a nuisance!
> 
> Not something I fancy. Too much of a loner and it’s hard enough concentrating on road conditions and traffic without someone wittering in my lugs beside me
> 
> It’s nice to talk about cycling rather than look at another two threads that just seem to be going round and round in endless circles. Is there really so many terrified, paranoid women out there or am I and most of the women I see around here just brave or lucky to live in a good area?


You live in a reasonable area. My wife had no qualms about walking home on her own from her badminton night in the town where I still live.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Is it a Fergie? An ancient here used to come into town every Saturday from a farm 5 miles away for his shopping on an old Fergie. His only means of transport. Used to drive these myself at one time.


A red Massey-Ferguson I think.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Mar 2021)

Grey start but the sun is now out so hopefully will get out later. Got bread rising so need to look after that.
Council Tax notice arrived yesterday. No change as tax is frozen in Scotland this year and water and sewage remain the same also.
I get a bit annoyed with my family sometimes. They asked if there was anything I needed and I said that on my next mainland visit I would get some Bouillion and mebbe a pot plant but not anything urgent. What arrives by post from Amazon? A large tub of Bouillion and an expensive pot plant. Much more than I would have spent and while it is good of them it is not necessarily what I wanted.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> A red Massey-Ferguson I think.


I still prefer the Fergie.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Grey start but the sun is now out so hopefully will get out later. Got bread rising so need to look after that.
> Council Tax notice arrived yesterday. No change as tax is frozen in Scotland this year and water and sewage remain the same also.
> I get a bit annoyed with my family sometimes. They asked if there was anything I needed and I said that on my next mainland visit I would get some Bouillion and mebbe a pot plant but not anything urgent. What arrives by post from Amazon? A large tub of Bouillion and an expensive pot plant. Much more than I would have spent and while it is good of them it is not necessarily what I wanted.


My brother and his wife had a habit of buying birthday and christmas presents for dad that he didn’t need or want and just lay unused. I usually picked up in conversation things that he would use and appreciate so at least they got used.


----------



## GM (14 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I did group rides for somewhere around 15 years, enjoyed most of them but eventually I stopped enjoying them and started to struggle to keep up with my usual group, I did a slower ride for a couple of years but eventually drifted into riding alone.




That's something I miss, riding in large groups. I try to keep near the back of the pack where the banter is better. The biggest one was a Friday night ride to the coast (FNRttC) several years ago with 150 of us going to Brighton.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2021)

Ooh. Mothers day today. I will have to phone my mum later.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. Mothers day today. I will have to phone my mum later.


Wish I could 


Taken on a holiday in Tenerife with my brother. Was gone around 3 years later.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

@PaulSB ....will you do me favour please. I cannot find that list of Long Covid clinics you posted. Do you have a link for it?
Failing that can you re-post the list.
Many thanks.


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2021)

GM said:


> That's something I miss, riding in large groups. I try to keep near the back of the pack where the banter is better. The biggest one was a Friday night ride to the coast (FNRttC) several years ago with 150 of us going to Brighton.



I was with the Coventry Road Club, used to ride the veterans ride, the group was mostly older riders who wanted a ride faster than the Family ride but slower than the training ride, it was very good but as old rider left and new ones came in it morphed into a medium paced ride full of young riders, we formed another ride that was more like the original ride but it got shorter and shorter and I did more and more lone rides, after my close encounter with Angina in 2008 I couldn't keep up with any of the club rides and went to lone rides only.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Mar 2021)

Opened the door this morning to head out for my run. Big box on the doorstep with a lovely bouquet of flowers for Mrs Tenkaykev from our daughter in Edinburgh. I'd forgotten that it was Mothers Day. Run was a bit of a slog, a few twinges and the legs were saying no.
I can hear the sounds of the "Archers Omnibus" drifting in from the kitchen so I'll steer clear until it's finished. Mrs Tenkaykev was a member of the "Archers Anarchists", a tongue in cheek organisation with the motto " The Archers are real, there is no cast" Mrs Tenkaykev even had a car sticker with the same motto. This disappeared when we passed the car on to our daughter


----------



## numbnuts (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wish I could
> 
> 
> Taken on a holiday in Tenerife with my brother. Was gone around 3 years later.
> ...


 
At least you have the memories of her, I've lit a candle, but I do wonder who it's for, me for doing something, or for her......


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I still prefer the Fergie.


Here you go. Not great quality as just through the kitchen window.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Grey start but the sun is now out so hopefully will get out later. Got bread rising so need to look after that.
> Council Tax notice arrived yesterday. No change as tax is *frozen in Scotland this year and water and sewage remain the same also.*
> I get a bit annoyed with my family sometimes. They asked if there was anything I needed and I said that on my next mainland visit I would get some Bouillion and mebbe a pot plant but not anything urgent. What arrives by post from Amazon? A large tub of Bouillion and an expensive pot plant. Much more than I would have spent and while it is good of them it is not necessarily what I wanted.



I know it gets cold but........


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB ....will you do me favour please. I cannot find that list of Long Covid clinics you posted. Do you have a link for it?
> Failing that can you re-post the list.
> Many thanks.


https://www.england.nhs.uk/2020/12/long-covid-patients-to-get-help-at-more-than-60-clinics/

Scroll down for the list


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Mar 2021)

Tree in front garden blew down at some point

well - I say tree
we moved in (well I did - SWMBO moved in a few years later and we got married a few years after that) about 6 years ago and at that point it was obvious that it was really an old trunk holding up a variety of other tree like things - one or more of which could be part of the original

anyway a bloke claiming to be a tree surgeon came round a few days ago saying he thought it was rotten and might blow down - he shoved it and said it needed to come down - but left without leaving a card or leaflet or anything
not sure if he damaged it or not - but yesterday it looked a bit angled and today it was worse
to I have felled it - not quite like Monty Python - I just pushed it a bit and then and the 2 main trunks just snapped - sounding very rotten
so I pulled it apart and chopped the clingy bit off

took about 30 minutes - pain in neck as I will have to dig out a load of roots when the weather improves - I think plans are afoot to dig the whole think out (or supervise me digging the whole thing out) and replaceing it with a nice ornamental tree - which 'someone' will kindly supervise me planting

I am allergic to manual labour!!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Tree in front garden blew down at some point
> 
> well - I say tree
> we moved in (well I did - SWMBO moved in a few years later and we got married a few years after that) about 6 years ago and at that point it was obvious that it was really an old trunk holding up a variety of other tree like things - one or more of which could be part of the original
> ...


I bet your tree surgeon would have charged over a hundred quid to do the same so at least you have saved some dosh.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Tree in front garden blew down at some point
> 
> well - I say tree
> we moved in (well I did - SWMBO moved in a few years later and we got married a few years after that) about 6 years ago and at that point it was obvious that it was really an old trunk holding up a variety of other tree like things - one or more of which could be part of the original
> ...



Nothing like a bit of "supervision" to keep a man right


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2021)

Well. It's hissing down again. I am making yet another dam teddy bear. I will be happy when i have finished i must admit.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Mar 2021)

Mo's mention of old tractors reminds me of when they had a rally in Oban of nearly 40 of them. 
I was not aware of this and we were heading for a hospital appointment in Glasgow the day they left Oban heading east. 
Caught up with one at Connel and got past but then it went downhill rapidly as they were in convoy at 18mph with heavy oncoming traffic and pouring rain. Almost impossible to pass safely but fortunately I had allowed an hour leeway. Tempers of all eastbound traffic were reaching boiling point and I saw some really dangerous overtakes. A tour bus nearly took out an oncoming car at one point. 
It took me over an hour for a journey that would normally take about 10 minutes. They would not pull over into anywhere to let the traffic past but just kept ploughing on regardless.
The organiser reported later in the Oban Times comic that everybody had been very good and there had been no fist shaking or horn blowing. He must have been on a different planet. Shower of B-------s.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

@classic33 Are you ok after your jab? Bit worried we haven’t seen you yet today.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> @classic33 Are you ok after your jab? Bit worried we haven’t seen you yet today.


Just coming too.

That jab, AstraZeneca, was supposed to be safe. I think I've very good reason for saying no to the second one.

Thanks for asking though.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just coming too.
> 
> That jab, AstraZeneca, was supposed to be safe. I think I've very good reason for saying no to the second one.


I’m still not keen. Few colleagues have had horrendous headaches and flu symptoms. I get bad headaches as it is so really not sure I want it now. Apart from the supermarket I have so little contact with anyone anyway.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just coming too.
> 
> That jab, AstraZeneca, was supposed to be safe. I think I've very good reason for saying no to the second one.
> 
> Thanks for asking though.




One of my twin grandsons had to go to A&E after he had it, but both twins have a compromised immune system so we expected it to effect them. The second twin had the same problems as well, but he didn't have to go to the hospital as his twin messaged him that he docs said he was ok and it was nothing to worry about. A day or so later the were both fine


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

I might have a little wander for some air before the rugby comes on. 3pm kick off.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m still not keen. Few colleagues have had horrendous headaches and flu symptoms. I get bad headaches as it is so really not sure I want it now. Apart from the supermarket I have so little contact with anyone anyway.


No headache as such. Lump around the injection site now. Fingers were swollen, now appear normal size.


welsh dragon said:


> One of my twin grandsons had to go to A&E after he had it, but both twins have a compromised immune system so we expected it to effect them. The second twin had the same problems as well, but he didn't have to go to the hospital as his twin messaged him that he docs said he was ok and it was nothing to worry about. A day or so later the were both fine


I got a trip in via ambulance. Called for by a doctor on site.

I'd got about 50 yards down the road when I decided turning back was the safer option. Volunteer on the door said I appeared drunk, wandering all over the place. Chest is sore, still, but should ease in time. Heart rate was 98 in the ambulance.


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2021)

Just started spitting with rain here.


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m still not keen. Few colleagues have had horrendous headaches and flu symptoms. I get bad headaches as it is so really not sure I want it now. Apart from the supermarket I have so little contact with anyone anyway.


The vaccination isn't just for your protection, it's to help prevent the spread of the disease throughout the population.
MrsD had hers yesterday. She seems OK - just a sore arm, slight headache and very tired - she should be over it by tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> No headache as such. Lump around the injection site now. Fingers were swollen, now appear normal size.
> 
> I got a trip in via ambulance. Called for by a doctor on site.
> 
> I'd got about 50 yards down the road when I decided turning back was the safer option. Volunteer on the door said I appeared drunk, wandering all over the place. Chest is sore, still, but should ease in time. Heart rate was 98 in the ambulance.




Stick with it classic. The twins still have to have the second jab bit at least they are prepared now.

The cure is still better than the disease I think.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> The vaccination isn't just for your protection, it's to help prevent the spread of the disease throughout the population.
> MrsD had hers yesterday. She seems OK - just a sore arm, slight headache and very tired - she should be over it by tomorrow.


I had no reaction whatsoever. My brother in law got a temperature which went down to normal overnight. Not been in direct contact with anybody else who has had a bad reaction.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> No headache as such. Lump around the injection site now. Fingers were swollen, now appear normal size.
> 
> I got a trip in via ambulance. Called for by a doctor on site.
> 
> I'd got about 50 yards down the road when I decided turning back was the safer option. Volunteer on the door said I appeared drunk, wandering all over the place. Chest is sore, still, but should ease in time. Heart rate was 98 in the ambulance.


 
According to a family friend that is a GP, if you had a bad reaction to the first jab you shouldn't with the second...........🤞


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Stick with it classic. The twins still have to have the second jab bit at least they are prepared now.
> 
> The cure is still better than the disease I think.


Debatable. 
I was kind of prepared for it, just not the ambulance trip to A&E, let alone the four hours in A&E.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> According to a family friend that is a GP, if you had a bad reaction to the first jab you shouldn't with the second...........🤞


I was told there'd be no reaction, resulting in an A&E trip, to the first.

I'll remember that, should I go for the second one.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2021)

I had a sore arm form 6 days but nothing else. My mum didn't have any reaction either


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is there really so many terrified, paranoid women out there or am I and most of the women I see around here just brave or lucky to live in a good area?


You are just lucky to live in a good area! 

I am a 6' 1" man and a medium build so I am definitely less of a target for bad guys than a small woman. I don't have any worries wandering around Todmorden at any time of day or night. Elsewhere, on the other hand... 



ColinJ said:


> I lived at the edge of Salford in the mid 1980s, in Chapel Street, above one of the shops.
> 
> When I first moved there, I decided to go for a jog round the city to see what it was like. (I was nearly lynched when I made the mistake of referring to it as a district of Manchester!) What can I say ... the areas I ran round all looked a bit rough! I ended up on an estate with some hard-looking teenagers sitting on a wall, and they appeared to be considering whether or not it was worth their while getting down and trying to catch me to give me a good kicking. I burst into a sprint to get away from the immediate danger zone. Cries of "We'll 'ave ya next time, mate!" ringing in my ears ...
> 
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2021)

Still pouring down here. Chicken for us today.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You are just lucky to live in a good area!
> 
> I am a 6' 1" man and a medium build so I am definitely less of a target for bad guys than a small woman. I don't have any worries wandering around Todmorden at any time of day or night. Elsewhere, on the other hand...


Would you go through the park in Hebden Bridge at night though?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> According to a family friend that is a GP, if you had a bad reaction to the first jab you shouldn't with the second...........🤞


Not sure how they know that as very few have had the 2nd. Never the less I say go for it if you can.
As Dirk says, its all about stopping the spread.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My neighbour across the road is away to play on his old tractor  He loves it. It gets to stay in the garage while his car sits on the drive. Lol.


I used to have a neighbour 4 houses away who was old tractor enthusiast. He had 2 a 1950’s Fordson and a Field Marshal. The Field Marshal seemed to be his favourite , so on sunday mornings I was woken up by the distinctive thump thump of the single cylinder diesel when he went off to a rally or maybe just to drive round at 15 mph causing havoc on local roads .


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I was told there'd be no reaction, resulting in an A&E trip, to the first.
> 
> I'll remember that, should I go for the second one.


Easy for me to say but if 4 hours in a&e feeling sh*t saves your life its worth thinking about.
When the ambulance came for MrsD her heart rate was close to 130......its not nice but you recover.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Still pouring down here. Chicken for us today.


Sweet n sour chicken with rice for me


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sweet n sour chicken with rice for me




BBQ seasoning for us with potatoe wedges


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not sure how they know that as very few have had the 2nd. Never the less I say go for it if you can.
> As Dirk says, its all about stopping the spread.



Had an email earlier in the week from the Patient support group that I’m a member of. It discussed the issue of reduced vaccine effectiveness in immune compromised people and the need for them to have a second dose asap. I know that the scientists are still looking at the data but feel that by the time they get things sorted the initial dose will have lost its effectiveness. Perhaps a third dose soon after the second might be an option.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would you go through the park in Hebden Bridge at night though?


When I lived there I _DID _a few times coming back from the station, along the path by the fence next to the canal. But TBH, I ended up going out onto the A646 most times and I imagine that many other people would too. It is probably a small risk to go through the park in the dark, but why take it when there is a brightly lit pavement available?

Funnily enough, I did have some aggro in the town centre once. It wasn't really bad - just 2 drunken young guys who came up behind me in the winter and grabbed my woolly hat! They laughed and ran off with it. I chased them but couldn't catch them, which was probably a good thing because I was _NOT _amused and things might have turned ugly...


----------



## numbnuts (14 Mar 2021)

I've been making pies today 12 chicken and mushrooms, only had four tins so I had to wait until the first patch was cool before making the second, they took a while to do.
Had a home made prawn curry and rice for dinner with tangerine cheesecake to follow and to follow that 40 winks


----------



## 12boy (14 Mar 2021)

Snowed another 18 inches last night with another foot or so expected today. Miss Grace, my venerable rattie, even becoated, did not enjoy the 20 mph wind but eventually pooed. This is not normal for Casper and we will have gotten more snow out of this and the one last week than the rest of the winter. There will be a fairly strong chance that as this melts we will get some water in the lower level of our house when all this melts. Apart from a power failure that is the only real problem here although the residential streets will be impassable for a while since they won' t be plowed. This is ninguid enough for me. 
So sorry, Dave 7, to hear about your wife. I am sure you miss each other dreadfully.
We rarely have solitary women bothered here, and although I am not pro gun, I can't help but wonder, since this is a concealed carry state (meaning it is legal to go about with a weapon anywhere) if the knowledge that attacking a woman could result in being shot might not be a deterent. There are a lot of shootings arising from disputes, though. There was a case a few years back where a gent on the Wind River reservation caught his brother in bed with his wife. He shot them both, was stricken with remorse, and called 911. The EMT guys wouldn't come in the house because he was armed so he had to watch them bleed out. They did come in when he shot himself but it was too late for all 3. 
BTW, Mother's Day is May 9th in the US, although the clocks changed last night. And here in Casper, it is said that Father's Day is the most confusing day of the year.
Be well and safe....


----------



## rustybolts (14 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I still prefer the Fergie.


Prince Andrew wishes he'd done the same probably


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

Mrs P is in the lounge moaning and screaming.......


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

..........and has just said something very rude.....................


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2021)

I have talked to my mummy and wished her happy Mothers days. Had my dinner, done a bit more on the 4th teddy bear. All i have left to do is to sew his head on.

And.......it's still hissing down here.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> ..........and has just said something very rude.....................


Watching the rugby? Sadly I think Ireland did deserve the win.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody big groups of cyclists. They are just a nuisance!
> 
> Not something I fancy. Too much of a loner and it’s hard enough concentrating on road conditions and traffic without someone wittering in my lugs beside me
> 
> *It’s nice to talk about cycling rather than look at another two threads that just seem to be going round and round in endless circles. Is there really so many terrified, paranoid women out there or am I and most of the women I see around here just brave or lucky to live in a good area?*


You live in a good area, as do we and generally none of this is a problem.

Other than my wife I've never discussed this with a woman. I intend to ask the women I know well enough to ask as and when I see them. Mrs P feels the vast majority of women will have experienced some form of unwanted sexual attention in their lives. My best friend is a woman and she walks her dog in an unlit park twice a day, I've told her this worries me, she says it doesn't worry her. There are areas of Liverpool, Manchester, Glasgow, Edinburgh and London where I would always be wary, some places I would not go to at night. I'm a southerner, born and raised 45 miles from London - 50+ years ago I knew Clapham Common was a bad place to be most of the time and definitely so at night. For Mrs P there are areas much closer to home where she would be very wary, such as a short stretch of unlit lane, 200 metres, where she would walk in the middle of the road rather than in the dark shadows of the trees. When Mrs P finished a split shift at work, 02.00, she would ask the security staff to walk her across the car park to her car. We lived in Sparkbrook, Birmingham, 40 years ago, Bobby Sands territory along with a lot of very dodgy characters. I used to walk to the bus stop to meet Mrs P as she returned from a late shift. Mrs P would not walk the canal at night, I would but only very warily, our next door neighbour will not go alone at any time. It's a personal choice.

I don't want to get involved in here, it's not the place. I do though have a lot of time for @monkers and her understanding approach to this and other subjects. I think it's important to understand the reactions of those you want onside.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been making pies today 12 chicken and mushrooms, only had four tins so I had to wait until the first patch was cool before making the second, they took a while to do.
> Had a home made prawn curry and rice for dinner with tangerine cheesecake to follow and to follow that 40 winks


When you say 'pie' do you mean fully wrapped in pastry ?
If so, how do you make them?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

I have just eaten my Aldi sweet n sour chicken. It was possibly the worst meal I have ever had .
Just taken tomorrows meal out of the freezer.....I THINK its chicken casserole. I did a few veg or chicken but stupidly didn't label them.
It will be a nice surprise


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just eaten my Aldi sweet n sour chicken. It was possibly the worst meal I have ever had .
> Just taken tomorrows meal out of the freezer.....I THINK its chicken casserole. I did a few veg or chicken but stupidly didn't label them.
> It will be a nice surprise


I had salmon with a sweet chilli coating with boiled tatties and broccoli. Was yummy.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> When you say 'pie' do you mean fully wrapped in pastry ?
> If so, how do you make them?


 
My tins are 100mm x30mm round, I make the pasty and cut out a saucer size piece of pasty (140mm round) I lay the pastry on top of the tin and with thumb and finger I gently push the pastry into the tin and trim the edges.
With another tin, I roll out the pastry and place tin upside down to cut out a lid.
Fill the tin and place lid on top, I do not crimp.
Egg glaze the top.
Cook at gas mark 5


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My tins are 100mm x30mm round, I make the pasty and cut out a saucer size piece of pasty (140mm round) I lay the pastry on top of the tin and with thumb and finger I gently push the pastry into the tin and trim the edges.
> With another tin, I roll out the pastry and place tin upside down to cut out a lid.
> Fill the tin and place lid on top, I do not crimp.
> Egg glaze the top.
> Cook at gas mark 5


Sounds good to me


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I had salmon with a sweet chilli coating with boiled tatties and broccoli. Was yummy.


I like salmon.
I know you don't shop often so was it frozen ?


----------



## postman (14 Mar 2021)

Looking forward to an exciting couple of days.New brake shoes to fit,and some Dr Marten shoes coming ,plus bar tape to put on .


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I like salmon.
> I know you don't shop often so was it frozen ?


Chilled. 2 pieces per pack so get 2 meals out of it. It is rather nice.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching the rugby? Sadly I think Ireland did deserve the win.


Mrs P, having recovered with a large G&T, said the same thing.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I like salmon.
> I know you don't shop often so was it frozen ?




I was hungry!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My tins are 100mm x30mm round, I make the pasty and cut out a saucer size piece of pasty (140mm round) I lay the pastry on top of the tin and with thumb and finger I gently push the pastry into the tin and trim the edges.
> With another tin, I roll out the pastry and place tin upside down to cut out a lid.
> Fill the tin and place lid on top, I do not crimp.
> Egg glaze the top.
> Cook at gas mark 5


Proper pies. 👏 My mum used to make them in a similar way.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

Salmon. Love it. A favourite with us is this. Dice raw salmon to pieces about 1cm in size. Steam some broccoli and set to one side. Cook spaghetti as normal to "al dente", drain but retain a cupful of the water, return pasta to pan, add cream-cheese, salmon, broccoli. Stir over gentle heat, adding the pasta water to keep moist, until the salmon is cooked. Serve with Parmesan and black pepper.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I was hungry!
> View attachment 578669


WoW......looks good Mo.


----------



## 12boy (14 Mar 2021)

Mo, about 4 of those plates would be about right for little ole me. Assuming, of course, there was dessert.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Mo, about 4 of those plates would be about right for little ole me. Assuming, of course, there was dessert.


Why eat the plates?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

@PaulSB if you don't know the cycling on ITV4 is Paris to Nice.... just starting.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You live in a good area, as do we and generally none of this is a problem.
> 
> Other than my wife I've never discussed this with a woman. I intend to ask the women I know well enough to ask as and when I see them. Mrs P feels the vast majority of women will have experienced some form of unwanted sexual attention in their lives. My best friend is a woman and she walks her dog in an unlit park twice a day, I've told her this worries me, she says it doesn't worry her. There are areas of Liverpool, Manchester, Glasgow, Edinburgh and London where I would always be wary, some places I would not go to at night. I'm a southerner, born and raised 45 miles from London - 50+ years ago I knew Clapham Common was a bad place to be most of the time and definitely so at night. For Mrs P there are areas much closer to home where she would be very wary, such as a short stretch of unlit lane, 200 metres, where she would walk in the middle of the road rather than in the dark shadows of the trees. When Mrs P finished a split shift at work, 02.00, she would ask the security staff to walk her across the car park to her car. We lived in Sparkbrook, Birmingham, 40 years ago, Bobby Sands territory along with a lot of very dodgy characters. I used to walk to the bus stop to meet Mrs P as she returned from a late shift. Mrs P would not walk the canal at night, I would but only very warily, our next door neighbour will not go alone at any time. It's a personal choice.
> 
> I don't want to get involved in here, it's not the place. I do though have a lot of time for @monkers and her understanding approach to this and other subjects. I think it's important to understand the reactions of those you want onside.



I had 2 experiences in my life. Once when I was 17 and walking home from the shops with a small baby a lad decided to expose himself. It was broad daylight, the middle of the day in fact, and to say I was shocked was an understatement. 

The second time was when I was working in the middle of Birmingham. I was on my way to work one morning and went round a corner as a man was going in the opposite direction. Before I even realised what had happened, he pinched my derriere and was gone. It happened so fast that I even wondered if I had imagined it at first. Both instances happened in Birmingham. 

Thank god no other instances ever took place.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB if you don't know the cycling on ITV4 is Paris to Nice.... just starting.


Does anybody still watch live TV? 

(Coverage of every stage of the race is available on ITV Hub but I prefer to record it so I can skip the ad breaks.)


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Does anybody still watch live TV?
> 
> (Coverage of every stage of the race is available on ITV Hub but I prefer to record it so I can skip the ad breaks.)


Hope they have decent lights fitted, if it's live and has just started!


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Does anybody still watch live TV?
> 
> (Coverage of every stage of the race is available on ITV Hub but* I prefer to record it so I can skip the ad breaks*.)



Ditto. I almost never watch the commercial channels live, I prefer to record and skip the adverts.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hope they have decent lights fitted, if it's live and has just started!


Their recorded coverage is live, but I record the recording!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Does anybody still watch live TV?
> 
> (Coverage of every stage of the race is available on ITV Hub but I prefer to record it so I can skip the ad breaks.)


I don't even know what itv hub is.
I am recording it to watch tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I don't even know what itv hub is.


Simple, it's where they sort the regional programs out before transmission to the correct areas.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My tins are 100mm x30mm round, I make the pasty and cut out a saucer size piece of pasty (140mm round) I lay the pastry on top of the tin and with thumb and finger I gently push the pastry into the tin and trim the edges.
> With another tin, I roll out the pastry and place tin upside down to cut out a lid.
> Fill the tin and place lid on top, I do not crimp.
> Egg glaze the top.
> Cook at gas mark 5


A colleagues daughter got a job as waitress at a local pub that advertised “Home Made” pies. The pies arrived in a refrigerated van with the pies already made up cooked and chilled. There was a separate pack containing pastry lids which where then placed on top and crimped before reheating.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I don't even know what itv hub is.


*ITV Hub a.k.a. ITV.com* = ITV player.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Mar 2021)

PaulSB , another illusion shattered your a southerner, I always read your posts imagining them in a strong Lancashire accent. dave r is originally from Suffolk so doesn’t have a West Midlands accent . What next Mo1959 isn’t Scottish and speaks with a strong Devon accent. This is awful no one sounds like I imagine. .


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> PaulSB , another illusion shattered your a southerner, I always read your posts imagining them in a strong Lancashire accent. dave r is originally from Suffolk so doesn’t have a West Midlands accent . What next Mo1959 isn’t Scottish and speaks with a strong Devon accent. This is awful no one sounds like I imagine. .


Colinj not from Yorkshire.
Unlike missen Yorkshire born n'bred, buttered in Ireland.


----------



## gavroche (14 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> PaulSB , another illusion shattered your a southerner, I always read your posts imagining them in a strong Lancashire accent. dave r is originally from Suffolk so doesn’t have a West Midlands accent . What next Mo1959 isn’t Scottish and speaks with a strong Devon accent. This is awful no one sounds like I imagine. .


If it makes you feel better I can guarantee I am 100% French. I have the birth certificate , passport and French accent to prove it.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *ITV Hub a.k.a. ITV.com* = ITV player.


So.... if I go on catch up that's it ?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> PaulSB , another illusion shattered your a southerner, I always read your posts imagining them in a strong Lancashire accent. dave r is originally from Suffolk so doesn’t have a West Midlands accent . What next Mo1959 isn’t Scottish and speaks with a strong Devon accent. This is awful no one sounds like I imagine. .


Sorry, if you heard me speak you would have no doubt I'm a southerner. I do NOT have a London accent.

I was on a ride a few months ago, chatting away with three others. Ahead I saw a great friend I hadn't seen in ages. We stopped. She said "I heard your voice, it could only be you!!!" 

My kids speak Lancashire......


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB if you don't know the cycling on ITV4 is Paris to Nice.... just starting.


Thanks Dave. Mrs P is watching Chris Packham's animals and then it will be the pottery thingy.

I rarely get to choose TV. ☹️


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

Blimey... just watching a prog from Brazil. Interviewing a woman chef she said "every time I eat a meal I created its like having sex, I have a great orgasm".
So Mo.....truthfully, how was your salmon with taties ??
My sh*t sweet n sour came no where near it


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

Though I'm a southerner Lancashire is my home. The people are just wonderful. The only other place I could go is Yorkshire another great county.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks Dave. Mrs P is watching Chris Packham's animals and then it will be the pottery thingy.
> 
> I rarely get to choose TV. ☹


You need to do what I do.
I tell her firmly "I am the boss here".

Then watch what she has chosen


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey... just watching a prog from Brazil. Interviewing a woman chef she said "every time I eat a meal I created its like having sex, I have a great orgasm".
> So Mo.....truthfully, how was your salmon with taties ??
> My sh*t sweet n sour came no where near it


I’ve been watching that. Michael Palin travelling in Brazil😁


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

If anyone is interested.
The Truth About Long Covid.
Channel 4.. .. 8 pm tomorrow.

Sue starts her physio tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

Bloodlands. Well we think we know who Goliath is!!


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks Dave. Mrs P is watching Chris Packham's animals and then it will be the pottery thingy.
> 
> I rarely get to choose TV. ☹


The pottery thingy ,Mrs JK watches it . The problem is she worked as a technician in the ceramics department of an art college , I have to listen to a steady stream of that’s not safe they should be wearing a mask or there not allowing enough time to dry before glazing or firing and on and on .


----------



## The Rover (14 Mar 2021)

@PaulSB We passed each other last Sunday morning, I turned right onto Livesey Branch Rd at the Fieldens pub and youd just gone past Feniscowles cricket club..... how did I know it was you from a distance....the polite Southern accent as we’ve met before. I was blowing out my **** at the time which is why I didn’t let on.


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> PaulSB , another illusion shattered your a southerner, I always read your posts imagining them in a strong Lancashire accent. dave r is originally from Suffolk so doesn’t have a West Midlands accent . What next Mo1959 isn’t Scottish and speaks with a strong Devon accent. This is awful no one sounds like I imagine. .



Born in Sufolk and brought up on the Kent coast, Folkestone, where did you find out about Suffolk? have I mentioned it? My accent is Kent.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bloodlands. Well we think we know who Goliath is!!


I am not watching. I have recorded it for when MrsD gets home


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Born in Sufolk and brought up on the Kent coast, Folkestone, where did you find out about Suffolk? have I mentioned it? My accent is Kent.


Sudbury to be precise , yes you have mentioned it . .


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Sudbury to be precise , yes you have mentioned it . .



Thought I might have but couldn't remember, I spend too much time on here and on facebook and loose track of what I've posted.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> The pottery thingy ,Mrs JK watches it . The problem is she worked as a technician in the ceramics department of an art college , I have to listen to a steady stream of that’s not safe they should be wearing a mask or there not allowing enough time to dry before glazing or firing and on and on .


Oh tell me about it. Mrs P was in the medical profession........ every programme, every single programme.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

@The Rover that's right. I met up with my buddy at Vaughn's in Tockholes and we rode down to Walton-le-Dale and back up Gregson Lane.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh tell me about it. Mrs P was in the medical profession........ every programme, every single programme.


I annoyed Mrs Tenkaykev when we were watching a program with some guy walking the SWCP. Every time he stopped at a new location I’d say “ been there” … 😁


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh tell me about it. Mrs P was in the medical profession........ every programme, every single programme.


And you the same on Gardeners World, Garden Rescue and similar?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bloodlands. Well we think we know who Goliath is!!


Don’t say. I watched Grace so still to catch up on Bloodlands. I will watch it tomorrow before Unforgotten comes on.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> And you the same on Gardeners World, Garden Rescue and similar?


🤔🤔


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t say. I watched Grace so still to catch up on Bloodlands. I will watch it tomorrow before Unforgotten comes on.


My lips are sealed. Promise.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> And you the same on Gardeners World, Garden Rescue and similar?


Actually Monty Don is good but Garden Rescue?


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 🤔🤔


As in what plants complement each other, what will work in the soil types longterm.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Actually Monty Don is good but Garden Rescue?


Never said I watched either. Just to that sprang to mind.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> As in what plants complement each other, what will work in the soil types longterm.


I'm not good at garden design though I know a few fundamentals. My knowledge, such as it is, is commercial growing which is a very, very different thing.

About 30 years ago Mrs P said "We don't have a garden. We have a collection of plants you like." Had to admit she was/is right. I see a plant and admire its qualities, my wife sees an overall design, contrast, form etc.


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not good at garden design though I know a few fundamentals. My knowledge, such as it is, is commercial growing which is a very, very different thing.
> 
> About 30 years ago Mrs P said "We don't have a garden. We have a collection of plants you like." Had to admit she was/is right. I see a plant and admire its qualities, my wife sees an overall design, contrast, form etc.



I'm the same, couldn't design a garden to save my life, if I like a plant it goes in.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If anyone is interested.
> The Truth About Long Covid.
> Channel 4.. .. 8 pm tomorrow.
> 
> Sue starts her physio tomorrow.


I will try to watch.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2021)

I'm vaguely watching MOTD. This VAR thing. That was never a penalty. The Arsenal player had already played the ball, miscued his shot before the Spurs player attempted the tackle.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Colinj not from Yorkshire.


That's correct - Kenilworth for my first 7 years, and Coventry for my next 20 years (about 2 miles from where @dave r lives). I don't think that I really have much of an accent. Dave has ridden with me a couple of times - I don't think that I picked up much of a Coventry accent as a child OR much of a Yorkshire accent as an adult?



Dave7 said:


> So.... if I go on catch up that's it ?


Yes. I don't know why they changed the name to ITV hub... Probably because they have other stuff on the website apart from just ITV catch up.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's correct - Kenilworth for my first 7 years, and Coventry for my next 20 years (about 2 miles from where @dave r lives). I don't think that I really have much of an accent. Dave has ridden with me a couple of times - I don't think that I picked up much of a Coventry accent as a child OR much of a Yorkshire accent as an adult?
> 
> 
> Yes. I don't know why they changed the name to ITV hub... Probably because they have other stuff on the website apart from just ITV catch up.


And closer now, to the Yorkshire Border with Lancashire!


----------



## rustybolts (14 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey... just watching a prog from Brazil. Interviewing a woman chef she said "every time I eat a meal I created its like having sex, I have a great orgasm".
> Was she using cucumbers in the recipe ?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> And closer now, to the Yorkshire Border with Lancashire!


Some website forms insist on me putting Lancashire in my address and some West Yorkshire! I am pretty much ON the border.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2021)

Morning. Just 2 degrees but dry. Another Groundhog Day ahead


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2021)

Good morning. It's grey, damp, windy and 6⁰C.

I've had a very good sleep, two nights in a row.  Heading out on the bike at 9.00. Exercise class at 6.30pm.

That's it. Oh, yes, forgot. Anyone wanting detail on BC Covid-19 secure cycling? I'm your man. Brain hurts.


----------



## Paulus (15 Mar 2021)

Good morning all, 
Weather is a bit of a mish mash today. A bit cloudy, a bit breezy might rain, might not.

I hope to get out for a bimble later after the dog walking and domestics. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

From this 100% Brummie - Devonian.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My lips are sealed. Promise.


I DID have in mind to not watch bloodlands till MrsD comes home........but I don't know when that will be. I think I may cheat a bit


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t say. I watched Grace so still to catch up on Bloodlands. I will watch it tomorrow before Unforgotten comes on.


Was Grace good. I stupidly missed it so will try to get it on play back.


----------



## monkers (15 Mar 2021)

Good morning all.

Weather looks a bit mixed today in most respects, but it looks blustery all day.

I find myself at a disadvantage sometimes on this thread. So many of you are foodies! 

I can't help it, but I find eating about as interesting as putting fuel in a car.

So apart from preferring home made bread, and one brand of marmalade above all others, my dietary preferences are small.

I spent a couple of days looking at other threads, one now closed and the other getting a bit 'shouty'. I guess we all like to defend our opinions.

I haven't been able to do much cycling recently. Weather not great. Mum's affairs to complete. The shoulder that I injured in that tumble is OK most days just sitting about, but it quickly becomes painful out on the bike, and even on the turbo.

I've still got some broken teeth from the fall to have fixed as well. i might try a short ride today though, just 5 miles or so to get the legs spinning.

On the other hand Danni has been going out on her bike on her own and ripping up the tarmac. She's a real convert now, training on the turbo, finding hillier routes and improving segment times on GPS and Strava. She's becoming quite competitive about it. I'm still joint second on one local segment though, and I don't think she's going to match it. that'll wind her up.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Actually Monty Don is good but Garden Rescue?


What the hell happened to Charlie Dimock??
A few years ago I fancied her and her big err....assets.
She looks dog rough now.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm vaguely watching MOTD. This VAR thing. That was never a penalty. The Arsenal player had already played the ball, miscued his shot before the Spurs player attempted the tackle.


TBH I am no longer clear on what constitutes a pen.
He completely missed his kick but the Spurs player took him out in the box AFTER the ball had gone.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Some website forms insist on me putting Lancashire in my address and some West Yorkshire! I am pretty much ON the border.


I was born and bred in Wallasey. I still recall when 'they' decided we were no longer in Cheshire. My mother really objected an till the day she died all correspondence was addressed Wallasey, CHESHIRE.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

A sign in MrsDs ward.....interesting and scary.
Photo sent by my daughter


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What the hell happened to Charlie Dimock??
> A few years ago I fancied her and her big err....assets.
> She looks dog rough now.



I remember seeing her at a local garden show some years ago, she was very petite, I've seen her on tele a couple of time recently and she's put some weight on.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Was Grace good. I stupidly missed it so will try to get it on play back.


I enjoyed it. Have read the book too. There is quite a few in the Roy Grace series, so hopefully they might make more.

Lovely walk done. Gorgeous morning for it.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was born and bred in Wallasey. I still recall when 'they' decided we were no longer in Cheshire. My mother really objected an till the day she died all correspondence was addressed Wallasey, CHESHIRE.



Was that the 1974 boundary changes? They moved Coventry from Warwickshire to West Midlands then, which upset a lot of people in Coventry.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> improving segment times on GPS and Strava.


Tell her not to get too obsessed......that's how I smashed my collar bone.


----------



## monkers (15 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Tell her not to get too obsessed......that's how I smashed my collar bone.



Ouch. I broke 4 ribs which healed quite nicely in a couple of days, but the shoulder keeps popping out of joint meaning that I lose hand control and it causes pain. It's classed as a category 3 acromio-clavicular sprain. I've a big bump protuding from the top of the shoulder. I can sometimes manage to manipulate it back in, but that hurts too. It doesn't help that I'm a proper wuss.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember seeing her at a local garden show some years ago, she was very petite, I've seen her on tele a couple of time recently and she's put some weight on.


That is a very polite response


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Was that the 1974 boundary changes? They moved Coventry from Warwickshire to West Midlands then, which upset a lot of people in Coventry.


It was. 
TBF to my mum and others, "Cheshire" sounds rather up market while "Merseyside" sounds a bit errhh Scouse.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Cooeeee. Dry and calm here at the moment. Once agaon I have to drop Mr WD prescription into the quacks to be 're done. The time does fly.

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It was.
> TBF to my mum and others, "Cheshire" sounds rather up market while "Merseyside" sounds a bit errhh Scouse.



Cheshire definitely sounds posh.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> TBH I am no longer clear on what constitutes a pen.
> He completely missed his kick but the Spurs player took him out in the box *AFTER* the ball had gone.



Which is why it was NOT a penalty. Give that against Rovers at the Blackburn End and the ref will get a bundle of abuse for the rest of the game. 

I sit near the halfway line so might offer a little gentle booing at half and full time.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I enjoyed it. Have read the book too. There is quite a few in the Roy Grace series, so hopefully they might make more.
> 
> Lovely walk done. Gorgeous morning for it.



Yes, we enjoyed it too. 

I have read all of the books except the most recent one (about 16 or so).

Did you notice that Norman (Potting) was missing in the TV version? I suspect they chickened out of having such a non-PC character on screen. 😊


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Ouch. I broke 4 ribs which healed quite nicely in a couple of days, but the shoulder keeps popping out of joint meaning that I lose hand control and it causes pain. It's classed as a category 3 acromio-clavicular sprain. I've a big bump protuding from the top of the shoulder. I can sometimes manage to manipulate it back in, but that hurts too. It doesn't help that I'm a proper wuss.



Wuss? You sound very brave to me!


----------



## oldwheels (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What the hell happened to Charlie Dimock??
> A few years ago I fancied her and her big err....assets.
> She looks dog rough now.


How many years ago was that tho"?


----------



## monkers (15 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Wuss? You sound very brave to me!



You'll need to trust me on that one.  Covid jab on Weds. Can't wait (not).


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> How many years ago was that tho"?


Well a good few tbh but the decline was dramatic.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## Juan Kog (15 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember seeing her at a local garden show some years ago, she was very petite, I've seen her on tele a couple of time recently and she's put some weight on.


Oh Dave thats so hurtful and uncalled for , your normally such a nice person . I have admit if they show old clips of the Alan Titchmarsh garden make over programme , she is quite different now.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2021)

My birth certificate states as place of birth:
Birmingham, Warwickshire.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well a good few tbh but the decline was dramatic.


You don’t sound like you’ve worn that well yourself much like the rest of us!  The passing years and stresses of life doesn’t do anyone any favours!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You don’t sound like you’ve worn that well yourself much like the rest of us!  The passing years and stresses of life doesn’t do anyone any favours!


You may......just may....have a valid point.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> You'll need to trust me on that one.  Covid jab on Weds. Can't wait (not).


I am up 'early' for mine today (4 hours sleep). Might as well do my shopping afterwards. It is a rare nice day here so a longer ride beckons after I drop the shopping off.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> My birth certificate states as place of birth:
> Birmingham, Warwickshire.


Mine just says "dragged up in Wallasey".


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mine just says "dragged up in Wallasey".


Better than found under a bush I suppose.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

My birth certificate says I was born somewhere in the common wealth.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What the hell happened to Charlie Dimock??
> A few years ago I fancied her and her big err....assets.
> She looks dog rough now.





dave r said:


> I remember seeing her at a local garden show some years ago, she was very petite, I've seen her on tele a couple of time recently and she's put some weight on.


Just spotted Dave7 post .Both Dave’s should be sent over to News and Current Affairs to be dealt with by some of the Ladies over there.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Just spotted Dave7 post .Both Dave’s should be sent over to News and Current Affairs to be dealt with by some of the Ladies over there.


We wouldn't last 5 minutes with some of them .


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was born and bred in Wallasey. I still recall when 'they' decided we were no longer in Cheshire. My mother really objected an till the day she died all correspondence was addressed Wallasey, CHESHIRE.


That on April Fools Day 1974?

Did you know...
The UK's first guide dog training school, the Guide Dogs for the Blind Association, was founded in the town in 1931.


----------



## gavroche (15 Mar 2021)

Bonjour. Has somebody put a shilling in the weather meter? It is actually sunny here near Bideford but I am sure it won't last. Rain must be on the way. 
Have a good day every one.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2021)

Off to walk round to the Co-op for some shopping. I will try and buy healthy stuff 😇


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You don’t sound like you’ve worn that well yourself much like the rest of us!  The passing years and stresses of life doesn’t do anyone any favours!


I agree Mo , but there is one among us who becomes more awesome as the years pass , he possesses super human powers . I speak of the man from Poshshire the Mighty Drago ........


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I agree Mo , but there is one among us who becomes more awesome as the years pass , he possesses super human powers . I speak of the man from Poshshire the Mighty Drago ........




What a creep


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> That on April Fools Day 1974?
> 
> Did you know...
> The UK's first guide dog training school, the Guide Dogs for the Blind Association, was founded in the town in 1931.


Now that does ring a bell now you say it.
There is a plaque or statue of some sort at New Brighton.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Prescription dropped off at the quacks. The roads are surprisingly empty today. It was the same on Friday when I went shopping. Hardly any traffic on the roads not that I'm complaining mind you.

We also have sun and warmth. It feels lovely. Off to finish the teddy bear. I just have to sew his head on and he is finished.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Prescription dropped off at the quacks. The roads are surprisingly empty today. It was the same on Friday when I went shopping. Hardly any traffic on the roads not that I'm complaining mind you.
> 
> We also have sun and warmth. It feels lovely. Off to finish the teddy bear. I just have to sew his head on and he is finished.


How do you know its a "he"?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> How do you know its a "he"?




Well, while he is with me he is a he. His new owner might think it's a she, but he looks like a he to me


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Prescription dropped off at the quacks. The roads are surprisingly empty today. It was the same on Friday when I went shopping. Hardly any traffic on the roads not that I'm complaining mind you.
> 
> We also have sun and warmth. It feels lovely. Off to finish the teddy bear. I just have to sew his head on and he is finished.


He must have a big head....you have been
Sewing it on for ages


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> He must have a big head....you have been
> Sewing it on for ages




No. I've been thinking of sewing it on for ages. There's a difference


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

MrsD is getting prepared for a full scan. The Doc is looking for cancer.
I think they have to eliminate all usual suspects before confirming what I believe it is ie long covid.
Strange......2 Doctors and a paramedic all said kong covid but its difficult for them.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> How do you know its a "he"?


Cos he has a willy


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Cos he has a willy




No. It doesnt


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> What a creep


Who me or The Awesome one


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Who me or The Awesome one




I will allow you to make up your own mind on that one.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2021)

I am...



... back from jab-central. My appointment was 09:40, and I was done and my card stamped by 09:43 - it was very well organised!

I got the AZ vaccine. They asked me if I was going to drive home afterwards. (I was wearing a cycling helmet at the time... ) I was told that they required a 15 minute post-jab wait for drivers but they didn't know the 'rules' for cyclists. I told them that I would be spending the next 15 minutes at the adjacent Lidl store so I'd take my chances. 

For those yet to be done who are worried about such matters, on the SNW* scale I would rate the jab at approximately 0.06 HM2BP** units, so nothing to even contemplate worrying about. Obviously, over the next few days I will be groaning and talking about my near-fatal reaction to the vaccine but at the moment I can barely tell which arm it was done in***.

I dropped my shopping bag off and was going to add about 15 km to my ride but forgot to pick up my spares/tools bag and I got 5 minutes down the road before I realised. It would be just my luck to puncture an hour's walk from home so I turned back. I thought I might just do a few laps of the park instead but 1 lap of that was enough - there were lots of people out walking dogs and small children so I gave up and came home. 

Lack of sleep is catching up with me now so I'm having some breakfast then I'll have a nap. If I perk up later I may go out for another little ride but TBH I have quite a few things to do so I probably won't.


* SNW = *S*tandardised *N*eedlephobic *W*imp
** HM2BP = *H*ighland *M*idge/*H*ellenic *M*osquito *B*ite *P*ain

PS *** It is 90 minutes since the jab and I am now getting a tingle in my jabbed left arm. There might be something to moan about in a few hours time after all.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No. It doesnt


You could make one 


Well, I am feeling very virtuous. Couple of packs of cod fillets, more of that lovely salmon, some cold turkey breast, broccoli, cauliflower, apples, bananas and pears 😇 and Miss Molly got cat food 🐱


----------



## monkers (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No. It doesnt


Probably would have done, but ran out of wool after making the willy warmer for our friend @numbnuts that @Dave7 ordered. That's life.

@numbnuts ... did you ever receive it, or did somebody hang on to it? (as it were).


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2021)

Is this him?


----------



## monkers (15 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is this him?
> 
> View attachment 578737


And I thought you only cuddled cats.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is this him?
> 
> View attachment 578737




That will def be banned


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Teddy is well and truly finished. That's it. No more. Pleaaaaase no more teddies.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Probably would have done, but ran out of wool after making the willy warmer for our friend @numbnuts that @Dave7 ordered. That's life.
> 
> @numbnuts ... did you ever receive it, or did somebody hang on to it? (as it were).


I don't need a willy warmer I'm hot enough ...............


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2021)

Thats the beds changed, the washing on, laminate floor in the lounge mopped and the kitchen and bathroom floors steam mopped, now having a  before vacuuming the carpets.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I will allow you to make up your own mind on that one.


A Woman allowing a man to make up his own mind . You’re setting a dangerous precedent .


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No. It doesnt


Oh 
Well that's given my theory a kick in the whatsits.


----------



## monkers (15 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> A Woman allowing a man to make up his own mind . You’re setting a dangerous precedent .



Worry not, such opportunities are strictly one-offs for just that reason.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Oh
> Well that's given my theory a kick in the whatsits.


Cheesy


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Who me or The Awesome one


Don't, please don't. He already believes it. Try not to encourage him.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats the beds changed, the washing on, laminate floor in the lounge mopped and the kitchen and bathroom floors steam mopped, now having a  before vacuuming the carpets.


All go innit.
A mans job is never done


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> You'll need to trust me on that one.  Covid jab on Weds. Can't wait (not).



 When I had my Covid Jab, nurse said, "just relax your arm", I replied "I am a man, a natural wimp, you are about to stick a needle in me, how can I relax?"; Nurse had a fit of giggles and had to wait to steady her hand before she could do the jab. Didn't feel a thing, even got a sticker for being a brave boy.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh Dave thats* so hurtful and uncalled for* , your normally such a nice person . I have admit if they show old clips of the Alan Titchmarsh garden make over programme , she is quite different now.



but.... true. he says, breathing in and holding his breath


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> but.... true. he says, breathing in and holding his breath



Unfortunately time hasn't been kind to the lady.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You could make one
> 
> 
> Well,* I am feeling very virtuous. * Couple of packs of cod fillets, more of that lovely salmon, some cold turkey breast, broccoli, cauliflower, apples, bananas and pears 😇 and Miss Molly got cat food 🐱



After THAT photograph?...., I don't think so...


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Unfortunately time hasn't been kind to the lady.




That isn't a much better reply.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> A Woman allowing a man to make up his own mind . You’re setting a dangerous precedent .




Make the most of it. It won't happen again


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

Do you ever feel you don't know if you are on your head or your a*se.
Again.......this is not a sympathy request.
Wife in hospital unable to walk.
Some days I can't walk (not bad today though)
Now I have the respite home on asking me to arrange for the 95 year old auntie to return home eg she needs a door removing, bed moving, various rails fitted and carers 4 times a day.... I have control of her bank accounts so need to agree to things.
Life, as they say is a @#$%+@#
I am going for a stroll


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That isn't a much better reply.



Unfortunately time isn't always kind. I'll stop digging now.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Has somebody put a shilling in the weather meter? It is actually sunny here near Bideford but I am sure it won't last. Rain must be on the way.
> Have a good day every one.


Forecast good for the foreseeable future apparently.
I share your pessimism.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2021)

MrsD and I have decided to start taking our main meal of the day at lunchtime, instead of later in the evening.
Weight loss appears to be more successful when we do that.
Just about to have Chilli and rice.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2021)

Just done me walk of 4 miles 15c out, but the wind is still very cold


----------



## oldwheels (15 Mar 2021)

Dry but overcast with no wind so out on trike for a run on my nearest route. Monday seems to be less traffic than other days but some were strangers. Only 3 local vehicles on legitimate business.
No bird life to be seen on the Mishnish Lochs. There used to be a variety of ducks and some swans but today zilch. Even the buzzards have vanished. 
Not heard the Sea Eagles for a while now. They make a sound like a small dog barking in places where there are definitely no small dogs.
Still some snow lingering on the higher peaks here but the tops of the Kintail mountains are totally white. They can just be seen above the smaller hills near Ben Resipol up Loch Sunart.
Need to go and continue clearing the wrecked polytunnel now.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> MrsD and I have decided to start taking our main meal of the day at lunchtime, instead of later in the evening.
> Weight loss appears to be more successful when we do that.
> Just about to have Chilli and rice.


We have been doing that for a while. A decent breakfast of fresh fruit and yogurt then a good, late lunch. That would do us for the day.
Don't think we lost weight but we didn't put any on.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

Just been for a short stroll to clear my head and it was short.
Surprised at how cold the wind is. Should have put a hat on.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

We always eat out main meal in the middle of the day. We've done that for years.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Beautiful sunny and warm here. I even have some washing on the line


----------



## monkers (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Do you ever feel you don't know if you are on your head or your a*se.
> Again.......this is not a sympathy request.
> Wife in hospital unable to walk.
> Some days I can't walk (not bad today though)
> ...



So sorry to hear. I feel powerless to offer help, though wish I could. You take excellent care now. xx


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Beautiful sunny and warm here. I even have some washing on the line


Fetch the mind bleach


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We always eat out main meal in the middle of the day. We've done that for years.


Well you are just selfish.
All you worry about is you you you.....while you have a poor teddy that can't eat as he has no head.


----------



## rustybolts (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Do you ever feel you don't know if you are on your head or your a*se.
> Again.......this is not a sympathy request.
> Wife in hospital unable to walk.
> Some days I can't walk (not bad today though)
> ...


Very tough Dave , we feel for you , try and get a bit of fresh air / exercise as much as you can and it ain't easy in your situation. Hang in there


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Fetch the mind bleach


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well you are just selfish.
> All you worry about is you you you.....while you have a poor teddy that can't eat as he has no head.




He now has a head annnd it's sewn on as well.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> He now has a head annnd it's sewn on as well.


Has he got it on correctly though.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Has he got it on correctly though.




Yes. I did make sure his head is on the right way


----------



## monkers (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. I did make sure his head is on the right way


Good ol' Ted, 
He's now gotta head,
And now got willy envy, 
After seeing this thread.

I blame Mo.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A sign in MrsDs ward.....interesting and scary.
> Photo sent by my daughter
> View attachment 578725



It's definitely a policy backed up by peer reviewed research. Get people moving as soon as possible.



Juan Kog said:


> I agree Mo , but *there is one among us who becomes more awesome as the years pass , he possesses super human powers .* I speak of the man from Poshshire the Mighty Drago ........



I am a little disappointed in the final words of your post but I'll live with it. Well I'll try........


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Weather looks a bit mixed today in most respects, but it looks blustery all day.
> 
> ...



Now this is what I like to hear. Go Danni! Hillier is good. Very good.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

@PaulSB, Question Time
In the event of a mechanical failure whilst cycling on a group, under the current rules, how close should another person be when rendering assistance. And what's the highest number of people that can render such assistance at any one time.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is this him?
> 
> View attachment 578737


I'm shocked, truly shocked.........I always thought Herman was such a nice little teddy.


----------



## monkers (15 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Now this is what I like to hear. Go Danni! Hillier is good. Very good.



I caught her looking at this just last night, so I know she'd going to try to take it, but I think I'm safe on this one for, at least for a while. I just managed to find something in the legs and lungs that day, and despite the shoulder injury.


----------



## rustybolts (15 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> but.... true. he says, breathing in and holding his breath


Its not fair , a guy gets ravaged by time and he has a craggy rugged frontier aura about him a woman is not regarded in the same 
light at all. An old 90 year guy I knew when I was about 17 or 18 would come out with some choice lines about women getting on a bit or gaining weight. He would be killed for saying it today but it was kinda funny then by general consent . He would say "Bejaysis that wan is runnun' to terrible fat , she has an arse on her like a silverback gorilla , I thought it was the Titanic comin' when I seen her roundin' the corner.. "


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> He now has a head annnd it's sewn on as well.


We need proof.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. I did make sure his head is on the right way


But he still doesn't have a willy.
Poor teddy.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Beautiful sunny and warm here. I even have some washing on the line


You live in Wales , you don’t expect us to believe that . We maybe pensioners but were not that gullible


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2021)

Right! Off down to the docs for a 3pm appointment to have my bloods 'done'.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We always eat out main meal in the middle of the day. We've done that for years.


It was called dinner when I was a kid. Lunch was unknown and at work stopping time we had tea which was a light meal.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> You live in Wales , you don’t expect us to believe that . We maybe pensioners but were not that gullible




As hard as it is to believe, we do have sun and it IS warm.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> You live in Wales , you don’t expect us to believe that . We maybe pensioners but were not that gullible


Wettest day I remember was when we were doing a business call at the slate mine at Blaenau Ffestiniog. It was not raining anywhere else. We did get a free tour tho' so some of it was under cover.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Mar 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Its not fair , a guy gets ravaged by time and he has a craggy rugged frontier aura about him a woman is not regarded in the same
> light at all. An old 90 year guy I knew when I was about 17 or 18 would come out with some choice lines about women getting on a bit or gaining weight. He would be killed for saying it today but it was kinda funny then by general consent . He would say "Bejaysis that wan is runnun' to terrible fat , she has an arse on her like a silverback gorilla , I thought it was the Titanic comin' when I seen her roundin' the corner.. "


We had an elderly neighbour who had other comments. " See thon yin,butter would nae melt in her mooth. Al tell ye a thing or twa aboot her when she wis a young thing".


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm shocked, truly shocked.........I always thought Herman was such a nice little teddy.



I think Herman might have trouble cycling, at the very least he is going to need a very special saddle and a very good chain guard lol lol

Anyway had my first Covid vaccine jab this morning , all ok so far . But I promise IF I have a deep vein thrombosis and a stroke, you lot will be the first to know 😂😂😂😂😀


----------



## 12boy (15 Mar 2021)

A lot more shovelling for me today but as the SW wind is coming up the point may be moot. And it will be 3C today and 11C by Saturday. Flooding will be a thing. Fortunately there is no reason to leave the cul de sac for a few days...we have lots of food, no appts and it will be a day or so before the main streets will be plowed. I spent 3+ hours yesterday moving heavy wet snow up to my knees and I am pleasantly surprised to find my back is ok, knock on wood. It's a good thing I did not put up hoop houses in the garden...the snow is drifted to 4 ft there and they would have been crushed. This is the most snow here in the 30 years I have lived here. Enough snivelling about that.
I did enjoy that gardening show back in the day, and I was impressed by Charlie Dimmock, not so much by her tatas as her strength and vitality. As far as her appearance now, aging happens to us all. Just being healthy and somewhat there mentally is good enough for me. I hope I stay that way until I die in my sleep. 
Supposedly all Americans will have had the opportunity for the vaccine in a few months and life will return to quasi normal by early July. That would be nice. notice I didn't say semi normal.
Be well and safe.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> As hard as it is to believe, we do have sun and it IS warm.


 
Welsh thermometer = anything over -1c is a heatwave


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Anyway had my first Covid vaccine jab this morning , all ok so far . But I promise IF I have a deep vein thrombosis and a stroke, you lot will be the first to know 😂😂😂😂😀


Well, it wouldn't be _YOU _telling us about it unless you made an amazingly rapid recovery! 

A helpful friend rang me last night on the eve of me getting my AZ jab to ask if I had heard the dire news...? _*AZ vaccine causes blood clots!!!!!! *_

Ha ha - where is the evidence for _that_? She was bemused that I was not concerned, given my clotting history. I explained that thousands of people get blood clots in Europe every year and millions of people have had the AZ jab in the past couple of months, so it is absolutely no surprise that 40 or 50 people would get clots after the vaccine. NB - that is _AFTER_, not necessarily _BECAUSE OF_!

Even if they _COULD_ prove that the vaccine _DID_ occasionally cause clots, way more people in those millions would have got seriously ill from Covid-19 without vaccination, or by delaying vaccination to wait for an alternative vaccine.

NB My warfarin regime should prevent the risk of getting _most_ clots anyway. (It is still _possible _to clot, obviously, or patients would bleed to death if they cut themselves. My warfarin dose is adjusted to reduce my blood's clotting power to 40% of what it would be otherwise.)


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2021)

I've spent an hour in the front garden this afternoon, its very sunny here, but still a tad blowey and as bit chill. I don't normally do much in the garden before the clocks change but I had a weed problem out the front and it needed sorting, I can't remember what they are called, they are a bulb with a pretty white flower, but I had them out the back a few years ago and they took over, so to prevent that happening out the front I carefully dug them out, I'll have to go out and do it again a couple of times before its clear.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Mar 2021)

Well that was stressful, nearly four hours on a series of phone calls trying to sort out an issue with a laptop that’s under warranty but the manufacturer is trying to charge for repair. Laptop was purchased by me from Amazon as a Christmas gift to our grandson. When my daughter spoke with Amazon they advised that she send it to the manufacturer. I should have intervened and had it returned to Amazon, now we’re in the middle of a triangle!
Round two tomorrow 🥊🥊
To unwind I’ve given “ Graham” a bit of TLC 🚲


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, it wouldn't be _YOU _telling us about it unless you made an amazingly rapid recovery!
> 
> A helpful friend rang me last night on the eve of me getting my AZ jab to ask if I had heard the dire news...? _*AZ vaccine causes blood clots!!!!!! *_
> 
> ...



Utter tripe about AZand blood clots. They have said that the number of people getting blood costs after having it is just the usual number that get them without vaccinations. Its the EU trying to make themselves look good after the balls up they have made of all of this. They have made their citizens s*** scared of it.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2021)

My left arm just fell off... Only joking! 7 hours post-jab and I CAN now tell that it was done in the left one. No big problems yet though.

I have a blood test booked for Thursday so it would be good if whatever reaction I might have is over by then.


----------



## Paulus (15 Mar 2021)

Greetings fellow retirees.

I went for a 12 mile bimble. Started off with sunshine and a nice westerly cross wind. I encountered heavy rain, hail, more sunshine, more heavy rain and ended up with a headwind on the way home.

It was nice to got out though


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> @PaulSB, Question Time
> In the event of a mechanical failure whilst cycling on a group, under the current rules, how close should another person be when rendering assistance. And what's the highest number of people that can render such assistance at any one time.


There isn't any real detail on this point. I did have to go back and read again to double check. The only comment I've seen in the guidance is this:

3.3.13 Coaches can assist participants, e.g. if their chain comes off, and they need help, in doing so coaches should make every attempt to adhere to the social distancing guidelines to help the participant to resume activity and they may wish to use a face mask or covering in this instance

I think we can substitute puncture, inner tube, tyre or whatever for chain. There is no mention of how many can help at any one time though I'd suggest more than two pairs of hands on a repair becomes a hindrance. In my club riders are expected to be self-sufficient but, yes, there are times when we all gratefully receive help. Like when my chain snapped last year and we had a bike mechanic with us. It took him two minutes to do what would have taken me twenty!!


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Utter tripe about AZand blood clots. They have said that the number of people getting blood costs after having it is just the usual number that get them without vaccinations. Its the EU trying to make themselves look good after the balls up they have made of all of this. They have made their citizens s*** scared of it.


 
I have found a problem with German and French cars.......there on our roads


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Utter tripe about AZand blood clots. They have said that the number of people getting blood costs after having it is just the usual number that get them without vaccinations. Its the EU trying to make themselves look good after the balls up they have made of all of this. They have made their citizens s*** scared of it.


Indeed! Just look at these stats as an example...

[VTE = *v*enous *t*hrombo*e*mbolism]



NHS Scotland figures said:


> *NHS Scotland*
> 
> In Scotland, a 2018 freedom of information (FOI) in 2018 evidenced that between 2008 - 2017: 75,846 people were admitted to hospital for VTE in Scotland between 2008-2017
> 
> ...



Somewhat _BEFORE _Covid vaccinations came along!

Somebody typically died of VTE every 37 seconds in 'the western world', pre-pandemic. Is it any wonder that a few people are still doing it post-jab?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed! Just look at these stats as an example...
> 
> [VTE = *v*enous *t*hrombo*e*mbolism]
> 
> ...


 The EU is going to be really sorry when all adults in the UK have been vaccinated and they are still floundering and their citizens are still dying.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Its the EU trying to make themselves look good after the balls up they have made of all of this. They have made their citizens s*** scared of it.


All the more for us then.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> All the more for us then.




Exactly.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

Re the Long Covid prog on tv tonight. They reckon there are at least 500,000 sufferers in the uk alone. Very scary.


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Mar 2021)

Welsh dragon . Totally agree with your point about blood clots . But you cannot blame EU as a whole for this , the EU experts are still saying it safe . It’s only a small minority of EU countries ( and other countries) on their own that are pausing the vaccinations . And they can do this because they are sovereign nations .


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The EU is going to be really sorry when all adults in the UK have been vaccinated and they are still floundering and their citizens are still dying.


Oh No if the angry shouty people come across and invade our quiet haven I will hold you personally responsible. .


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh No if the angry shouty people come across and invade our quiet haven I will hold you personally responsible. .


We need to stand together on this and repel them.
I will be the one hiding behind Mo.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Welsh dragon . Totally agree with your point about blood clots . But you cannot blame EU as a whole for this , the EU experts are still saying it safe . It’s only a small minority of EU countries ( and other countries) on their own that are pausing the vaccinations . And they can do this because they are sovereign nations .




Unfortunately morw countries will join in banning it for now even though they have been told it's safe. It's a bit like Chinese whispers. Spain has now stopped the AZ as well.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Unfortunately morw countries will join in banning it for now even though they have been told it's safe. It's a bit like Chinese whispers. Spain has now stopped the AZ as well.


Yep.....it soon gathers pace.
Fear is contagious.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

I don't suppose there is anything on the box tonight.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't suppose there is anything on the box tonight.


Put the teddy on it!


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Unfortunately morw countries will join in banning it for now even though they have been told it's safe. It's a bit like Chinese whispers. Spain has now stopped the AZ as well.


It's all political shenanigans.
Never did trust the EU.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

Hate to post this so late but MrsD has had her scan results.
Sadly 2 problems.
Breast cancer confirmed. They are planning to move quickly but it will be a day or 2 before we know exactly what they will do.
The other problem is compression in the spine. They had planned to transfer her to Liverpool Walton Neuro but then the cancer took precedence .
As I have said.....I am not after sympathy. 
Stay strong my friends and sleep well.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hate to post this so late but MrsD has had her scan results.
> Sadly 2 problems.
> Breast cancer confirmed. They are planning to move quickly but it will be a day or 2 before we know exactly what they will do.
> The other problem is compression in the spine. They had planned to transfer her to Liverpool Walton Neuro but then the cancer took precedence .
> ...


Sh!t, hope you get some sleep yourself tonight*.

Any idea what caused the compression of the spine?

*Night shift are here at all times.


----------



## gavroche (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hate to post this so late but MrsD has had her scan results.
> Sadly 2 problems.
> Breast cancer confirmed. They are planning to move quickly but it will be a day or 2 before we know exactly what they will do.
> The other problem is compression in the spine. They had planned to transfer her to Liverpool Walton Neuro but then the cancer took precedence .
> ...


So sorry to hear about your news Dave. I understand how you may feel and I just want to say to trust the doctors. They know what they are doing and your wife will have the best treatment the NHS can provide. 
Have faith and be there to support her. Virtual hugs to you both.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sh!t, hope you get some sleep yourself tonight*.
> 
> Any idea what caused the compression of the spine?
> 
> *Night shift are here at all times.


Thanks Classic.
No idea about the spine.....they were going to explore that at Walton. We will have to wait for that.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> So sorry to hear about your news Dave. I understand how you may feel and I just want to say to trust the doctors. They know what they are doing and your wife will have the best treatment the NHS can provide.
> Have faith and be there to support her. Virtual hugs to you both.


Much appreciated....thanks.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks Classic.
> No idea about the spine.....they were going to explore that at Walton. We will have to wait for that.


Take care of yerssen in all of this.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hate to post this so late but MrsD has had her scan results.
> Sadly 2 problems.
> Breast cancer confirmed. They are planning to move quickly but it will be a day or 2 before we know exactly what they will do.
> The other problem is compression in the spine. They had planned to transfer her to Liverpool Walton Neuro but then the cancer took precedence .
> ...




So Sorry to hear this news Dave. Will be thinking of you and Mrs D.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hate to post this so late but MrsD has had her scan results.
> Sadly 2 problems.
> Breast cancer confirmed. They are planning to move quickly but it will be a day or 2 before we know exactly what they will do.
> The other problem is compression in the spine. They had planned to transfer her to Liverpool Walton Neuro but then the cancer took precedence .
> ...



So sorry to hear this... but... trying to be positive... at least you now have a diagnosis... for what it is worth, Mrs @BoldonLad had breast cancer, diagnosed when she was 59. Treated and, still peddling at 74. Again, very best wishes.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Re the Long Covid prog on tv tonight. They reckon there are at least 500,000 sufferers in the uk alone. Very scary.


I have this on record. I read recently it's 1,000,000.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hate to post this so late but MrsD has had her scan results.
> Sadly 2 problems.
> Breast cancer confirmed. They are planning to move quickly but it will be a day or 2 before we know exactly what they will do.
> The other problem is compression in the spine. They had planned to transfer her to Liverpool Walton Neuro but then the cancer took precedence .
> ...


Oh shoot. Dave so sorry to read this. Very best wishes to you both and especially Mrs D. Say hello from Chorley Paul!

You know this already. The NHS are astonishing, they truly know how to care for us and act so quickly when needed. Listen to the doctors and don't be afraid to ask questions.

🤗


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> So sorry to hear this... but... trying to be positive... at least you now have a diagnosis... for what it is worth, Mrs @BoldonLad had breast cancer, diagnosed when she was 59. Treated and, still peddling at 74. Again, very best wishes.


Thanks BL. MrsD had it and a partial removal in her 40s.
TBH she sounds quite positive.....more so than me. Its just been a few sh*t months. Better than lots of people though.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks BL. MrsD had it and a partial removal in her 40s.
> TBH she sounds quite positive.....more so than me. Its just been a few sh*t months. Better than lots of people though.


Able to relate to having it before and removed, for it to ret again. It's possibly why she's able to sound positive about the situation.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2021)

Sorry to hear your news @Dave7 
Thinking of you and MrsD. 
Chin up mate.


----------



## Zanelad (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hate to post this so late but MrsD has had her scan results.
> Sadly 2 problems.
> Breast cancer confirmed. They are planning to move quickly but it will be a day or 2 before we know exactly what they will do.
> The other problem is compression in the spine. They had planned to transfer her to Liverpool Walton Neuro but then the cancer took precedence .
> ...



Very sorry to read this. It almost mirros the situation my wife was in early last year. She'd been waiting for an operation on her lower spine to put some metalwork around the vertebrae to hold them in position. In January she received a letter giving her a date in February for the operation. Two days later she got the result of a mammogram. They'd found cancer. 

The spinal op was delayed while they dealt with the cancer. Luckily it was a very small lump and the cancer had not spread to the lymph nodes. After her radiotherapy was over they rescheduled the operation on her spine. This was done at the start of October. The op went "well" but she woke with almost no movement in her legs. 5 months later she's walking short distances, with the use of a frame. We're hoping this wil. Improve, but it's a slow process. What with Covid as well, she's had a pretty grim year. She's found the isolation from our daughter and granchildren particularly hard. She's been very emotional, not surprising really. Luckily being furloughed was a great help as it meant I was home with her throughout. 

The worst part for me was the sense of helplessness. I couldn't cure the cancer, couldn't make her walk or lift her spirits. I could cook for her, bathe her clean he house and all the little everyday things, but not do the one thing that I really wanted, to make her better. Things are starting to look up, but it is still one day at a time. 

I wish you both well.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hate to post this so late but MrsD has had her scan results.
> Sadly 2 problems.
> Breast cancer confirmed. They are planning to move quickly but it will be a day or 2 before we know exactly what they will do.
> The other problem is compression in the spine. They had planned to transfer her to Liverpool Walton Neuro but then the cancer took precedence .
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that Dave, thinking of you and MrsD, look after yourself.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hate to post this so late but MrsD has had her scan results.
> Sadly 2 problems.
> Breast cancer confirmed. They are planning to move quickly but it will be a day or 2 before we know exactly what they will do.
> The other problem is compression in the spine. They had planned to transfer her to Liverpool Walton Neuro but then the cancer took precedence .
> ...


Oh no. So sorry to read this Dave. Hope it’s been caught early and the prognosis good.  Sadly people struggling with problems and either not wanting to bother medical staff....if you can even get to see them at the moment, I fear is going to leave a legacy of problems other than Covid.


----------



## rustybolts (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hate to post this so late but MrsD has had her scan results.
> Sadly 2 problems.
> Breast cancer confirmed. They are planning to move quickly but it will be a day or 2 before we know exactly what they will do.
> The other problem is compression in the spine. They had planned to transfer her to Liverpool Walton Neuro but then the cancer took precedence .
> ...


They can do wonders with breast cancer nowadays thank goodness , you are being put through the mill big time and it must be very challenging. But you will find the strength to support her and carry on . You will both look back on this period in the future and be glad its all over and a much more comfortable life will be enjoyed by you both.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hate to post this so late but MrsD has had her scan results.
> Sadly 2 problems.
> Breast cancer confirmed. They are planning to move quickly but it will be a day or 2 before we know exactly what they will do.
> The other problem is compression in the spine. They had planned to transfer her to Liverpool Walton Neuro but then the cancer took precedence .
> ...


So Sorry to hear this take care


----------



## 12boy (16 Mar 2021)

So sorry to hear this...hopefully it is not too far along.


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2021)

Morning all.


----------



## monkers (16 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!



I did briefly, but then thought 'sod it' and took my cup of tea upstairs and got back to bed.


----------



## Paulus (16 Mar 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's raining And set to be gloomy all day.

It's looking like a domestics day, again. With maybe a damp bimble later.

Stay safe, stay strong everyone


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning for a spot of retail.
It don't get more exciting than that at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2021)

Morning. Not bad here. Another warmer day. A bit of mist bit it should clear soon.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## The Rover (16 Mar 2021)

@Dave7 sorry to read about your wife, best wishes to you both.

Stuart.


----------



## The Rover (16 Mar 2021)

I ventured into some other areas of the forum yesterday, strewth, some serious pointy fingers going on, feel like I’ve been lectured! Cant other people have a point of view?
Actually put two people on ignore as a result. 

So, back in my safe zone, have a good day folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2021)

The Rover said:


> I ventured into some other areas of the forum yesterday, strewth, some serious pointy fingers going on, feel like I’ve been lectured! Cant other people have a point of view?
> Actually put two people on ignore as a result.
> 
> So, back in my safe zone, have a good day folks.




Lots of shouty people on the other side. Stay away


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2021)

Morning it's Tuesday.............


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning it's Tuesday.............


Prove it!!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

Well hello world. Heavy fog, no breeze and everything is wet. I suspect the wet is from the fog.

Another great sleep. Something has changed.

I'm a get up and go person. This year my get up seems to have gone. I rarely get started on life till around 10.00. Pre-lockdown it would be usual for me to be doing stuff by 7.00. Will my get and go come home??

Today is housework. Then I have to visit No.3 son. Baby, work, domestics have suddenly got on top of him. All I can offer practically is to build more IKEA furniture. Mrs P will be pushing the pram.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Prove it!!


Bin day. Definitely Tuesday.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bin day. Definitely Tuesday.


Bin day Wednesday, although they often turn up on Thursday's.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2021)

Morning all.
First of all, thanks for all your thoughtful comments..... weird as we only know each other online but they have been very upbuilding.
Quick update.....
MrsD sounds very positive this morning.
Apparently she has what they call an "indentation" in the spine which is causing the leg/foot pain. They want her in Clatterbridge to treat that.
The cancer is "what it is" and they think is contained ie not spread.
Her head, as they say, is in the shed so waiting clarification......it was only yesterday they wanted her in Lpool spinal unit.
Frustrating...... I want to sit down with ALL the doctors but that's not possible.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bin day. Definitely Tuesday.


Wrong.
Bin day is definitely Thursday.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Wrong.
> Bin day is definitely Thursday.


Damn!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

I meant to ask yesterday. Our Council Tax bill arrived yesterday. I don't have a problem with paying for local services. It is by far our single biggest outgoing, £196/month, which bothers me as it's the only one I can't control or reduce.

Reading it I thought the 2% increase from the local authority etc. is reasonable.

I am very surprised to see the Police Commmisoner and Fire Services are charging an extra 7.1%. I'd love to know how this is justified especially in light of giving NHS staff 1%. 🤔 I do realise the money comes from different places.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> First of all, thanks for all your thoughtful comments..... weird as we only know each other online but they have been very upbuilding.
> Quick update.....
> MrsD sounds very positive this morning.
> ...


Good news on the cancer front at least.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I meant to ask yesterday. Our Council Tax bill arrived yesterday. I don't have a problem with paying for local services. It is by far our single biggest outgoing, £196/month, which bothers me as it's the only one I can't control or reduce.
> 
> Reading it I thought the 2% increase from the local authority etc. is reasonable.
> 
> I am very surprised to see the Police Commmisoner and Fire Services are charging an extra 7.1%. I'd love to know how this is justified especially in light of giving NHS staff 1%. 🤔 I do realise the money comes from different places.


Ours has been frozen this year thankfully.

What a lovely walk earlier. Cloud lifted quickly and the sun came out. Even got too warm at points. So peaceful too. Only a couple of regulars.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well hello world. Heavy fog, no breeze and everything is wet. I suspect the wet is from the fog.
> 
> Another great sleep. Something has changed.
> 
> ...


Let us know if you need a hand with the IKEA stuff, Mrs Tenkaykev are IKEA Ninjas, we’ve even got matching IKEA electric screwdrivers 😁😉


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Prove it!!


It was written on my tablet box and now the box is empty so it couldn't be any other day


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Mar 2021)

I had a look at some other threads yesterday and started reading the helmet debate thread

Yea Gods


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2021)

Q. is bin day the day they collect or is bin day the day you put it out for tomorrow ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2021)

@Dave7 
Hope things are soon on the up Dave, I know that we only know each other through the Forums but they’re a decent supportive bunch on here.
Mrs Tenkaykev had breast cancer quite a few years ago. She had an op and all has been well ever since 🤞 
As others here have said, trust the doctors, they do a wonderful job👍


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I had a look at some other threads yesterday and started reading the helmet debate thread
> 
> Yea Gods


You need a helmet on to go near some of the other threads!


----------



## gavroche (16 Mar 2021)

Good morning all. Todays agenda is trip to the bank in Bideford followed by a visit to the dentist in Torrington as our daughter has an appointment there at 2.30.
Cloudy but dry so far and no wind.
My wife will phone the doctor's surgery this morning to see what is happening with her cardiologist appointment as I am going back to Wales on 24th and she would like to come too as she has been down here since early December and longing to go home now. 
We will still have to come down again towards the end of April for her second jab as England and Wales NHS don't work together on this one. 
@Dirk , don't make any plans for then as the rain will probably come with me.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Q. is bin day the day they collect or is bin day the day you put it out for tomorrow ?


The day they collect, unless you put it out the evening before for that extra frisson of anticipation.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You need a helmet on to go near some of the other threads!



A tin one plus a flak jacket.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Q. is bin day the day they collect or is bin day the day you put it out for tomorrow ?


The day they're supposed to empty them. You're not supposed to put them out before that day.


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning it's Tuesday.............


Are you sure , b.......er what happened to Monday .


----------



## monkers (16 Mar 2021)

To quote our spiritual leader ''I have risen''.

I snuck downstairs for a second brew, but had a second 'sod it' moment and went back again.

I had a nice little sit up in bed time for a while, but the battery went flat on the laptop. I glanced across at Mr Ted, and in fear that he might have a Herman Bear like morning glory moment, I've scampered down the stairs quick.

Thanks for that image @Mo1959


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Q. is bin day the day they collect or is bin day the day you put it out for tomorrow ?


Definitely the day when you put it out. No question on this one!


----------



## derrick (16 Mar 2021)

Today i will be playing with this.






Made an extra silencer for it yesterday, today i will be fine tuning it and getting it set up to ride. Bought second hand , some people have no idea how to set these things up. The silencer was made from a gt85 spray can bit of ally pipe drilled a few hole in that, stuffed with loft insulation and soldered the end back on, So quiet the neighbors will not here me coming.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> The day they're supposed to empty them. You're not supposed to put them out before that day.


Well I'll be dammed if I'm going to get up at 06:00 it goes out the night before


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Are you sure , b.......er what happened to Monday .


No problem it will come again next week


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Definitely the day when you put it out. No question on this one!


You put yours out when they're due to come and empty them then, not before.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Are you sure , b.......er what happened to Monday .


Well Yesterday is gone, Tomorrow has yet to arrive, and when it does, it'll be Today, not Tomorrow. Today will be Yesterday, and you'll be waiting on Tomorrow, again.
That means it's Today, at present!


----------



## postman (16 Mar 2021)

Dave 7cough cough man like hug from here.Sending best wishes.


----------



## The Rover (16 Mar 2021)

Right, breakfast sorted, I’ve done the ironing and need to get ready for an hospital appointment, all I’ll say is that I hope the consultant doesn’t have big hands and long fingers......!


----------



## Paulus (16 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> The day they collect, unless you put it out the evening before for that extra frisson of anticipation.


Wouldn't that be pre-bin day?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2021)

Breaking News 
Prince Philip is coming home, now I just hope he sorts his family out ASAP


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ours has been frozen this year thankfully.
> 
> What a lovely walk earlier. Cloud lifted quickly and the sun came out. *Even got too warm at points. * So peaceful too. Only a couple of regulars.


Remember those words later!


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2021)

Went out for a run and got back just before the rain started. Very mild out there, with a temperature of 15C forecast for later this afternoon. Today was the first day of this year that I've worn shorts instead of trackies. My legs looked like two milk bottles 

On a different topic, Mrs Tenkaykev has announced that she is planning on starting a Masters Degree in History, she'll be studying with the O.U. History is her favourite subject, she already has a B.Sc Hons from Southampton but that was a medical/sciency thing.
I'm already getting a little frisson of excitement as I anticipate sleeping with a student


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You need a helmet on to go near some of the other threads!


Speak to @monkers .....her teddy seems to have a large helmet


----------



## monkers (16 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Speak to @monkers .....her teddy seems to have a large helmet



How very dare you ...


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2021)

Crikey, can’t get my car MOT till 13th April! It runs out on 23rd March. Shouldn't need to use it anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Well I'll be dammed if I'm going to get up at 06:00 it goes out the night before


Absolutely. Ours collect at 7.00am


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Absolutely. Ours collect at 7.00am


Lucky if ours is here before 10.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> You put yours out when they're due to come and empty them then, not before.


No, evening before. A Tuesday ritual. The colours have got so complex I have a calendar alert to remind me which to put out!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No, evening before. A Tuesday ritual. The colours have got so complex I have a calendar alert to remind me which to put out!!!!


....or you could just wait and see what everyone else puts out, unless your neighbours are like the doughball along the road that has put their brown one out today even although it’s next Tuesday!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey, can’t get my car MOT till 13th April! It runs out on 23rd March. Shouldn't need to use it anyway.


I was surprised when the local garage gave a large intake of breath when I popped in to book mine. Just sneaked in with days to spare.

I drove 3100 miles in the last 12 months. I cycled 8000+. Seems to be a good balance.

Break time over. On schedule to head out to No 3 son at 1.00pm.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> ....or you could just wait and see what everyone else puts out, unless your neighbours are like the doughball along the road that has put their brown one out today even although it’s next Tuesday!


Yep, tried that. Spent the evening popping in and out to see who had put out what. My friend two doors down has alerts as well.

We are discussing a spreadsheet for 2022. I like a good spreadsheet. It's a man retirement thing.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, tried that. Spent the evening popping in and out to see who had put out what. My friend two doors down has alerts as well.
> 
> We are discussing a spreadsheet for 2022. I like a good spreadsheet. It's a man retirement thing.


If you go into the council website I think there is a calendar with it all marked down that you can print, at least there is up here anyway.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2021)

Think I’ll have a little leg stretch before lunch. Still lovely out.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> If you go into the council website I think there is a calendar with it all marked down that you can print, at least there is up here anyway.


They normally leave us a calendar which we stick up in the kithen. Its colour coded black one week, blue/green next week. Not had this years so hope they leave it Thursday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Break time over. On schedule to head out to No 3 son at 1.00pm.



You are Charlie Chan and ICMFP


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, tried that. Spent the evening popping in and out to see who had put out what. My friend two doors down has alerts as well.
> 
> We are discussing a spreadsheet for 2022. I like a good spreadsheet. It's a man retirement thing.



Our Local Authority used to issue a spreadsheet, with the bin/colour calendar listed. Now, they just put it on their website, and, you can download / print it out for yourself. Fine, except for those who don’t have broadband etc.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2021)

Lunch? I have been feeling too tired to even get out of bed to pee. Can't fight that urge any longer so it looks like like my day begins at noon! Hmm, lunch, breakfast, er... brunch!! 

Putting bins out on day of collection? I was going to say that I wouldn't get up at 06:00 to do it (they collect 07:00 onwards here) but typically I do it at 03:30 before going to bed. That feels like the day before, but isn't! I have to be careful not to make noises clanking cans and glass when putting the recycling out in the middle of the night.

Still no significant reaction to yesterday's jab. That's 26 hours now, but I read some people saying that it took 2-3 days with them.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Still no significant reaction to yesterday's jab. That's 26 hours now, but I read some people saying that it took 2-3 days with them.


I have reluctantly talked myself into going in for it on Saturday. Sounds like it might be the Pfizer one used mostly where I’ve to go. 

Apart from that pesky wind it’s absolutely gorgeous out there now. Even saw a few butterflies.


----------



## monkers (16 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Think I’ll have a little leg stretch before lunch. Still lovely out.



I can't shake that image. Always happy to help. You're next ...


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I can't shake that image. Always happy to help. You're next ...
> 
> View attachment 578933


Since I’m only 5’3” I wouldn’t mind!


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> We will still have to come down again towards the end of April for her second jab as England and Wales NHS don't work together on this one.
> @Dirk , don't make any plans for then as the rain will probably come with me.


I'm off to Cornwall for 3 weeks on 12th April. Just stay away from there.


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Speak to @monkers .....her teddy seems to have a large helmet


Needs polishing.......


----------



## monkers (16 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Needs polishing.......



@Dirk
I lack the necessary skills and experience. Are you volunteering?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2021)

5.5 mile walk done


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> @Dirk
> I lack the necessary skills and experience. Are you volunteering?


Not in my skill set, soz.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No, evening before. A Tuesday ritual. The colours have got so complex I have a calendar alert to remind me which to put out!!!!


Bin day Tomorrow, not Today then. Can't be Tuesday.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bin day Tomorrow, not Today then. Can't be Tuesday.


 
Bin day yesterday, bin day tomorrow, but never bin day today, because he's all ready bin


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Bin day yesterday, bin day tomorrow, but never bin day today, because he's all ready bin


Bin n'gone!


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2021)

Physios been this morning, should have been here yesterday, she didn't turn up, and I had to phone and find out what was going on.  She had my Good Lady walking, it was only 6 steps with the aid of a frame, but it was the first time I'd seen her on her feet since the end of January.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Physios been this morning, should have been here yesterday, she didn't turn up, and I had to phone and find out what was going on.  She had my Good Lady walking, it was only 6 steps with the aid of a frame, but it was the first time I'd seen her on her feet since the end of January.


Excellent Dave.... really good to read that. Give her my best wishes please.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> @Dirk
> I lack the necessary skills and experience. Are you volunteering?


Now, monkers. I am not one to tell tales but someone told me you are rather good at it. Apparently you don't do it often but when you do....... @#%$&^÷@# KABOOM.


----------



## 12boy (16 Mar 2021)

Daves...Some good news it seems.
The snow continues and will through Tuesday. Periodic shovelling will occur. Who needs a gym? If it were only a tad warmer this would be rain. Apparently this is the 3rd biggest snowfall in recorded Wyoming history. Only 30 miles north it has been dry as a bone. Go figure.
Tenkaykev, I was glad to see you managed to use frisson twice. When my kids were little, one would come home with an assignment to use a word in a sentence and one day the word was "dictum". Unfortunately, my wife overheard me say" No problem, son. How about, first they bent him over the table, and then they dictum". I believe she called me a pig and told my son to never repeat that, so of course it became part of our family history.


----------



## monkers (16 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Now, monkers. I am not one to tell tales but someone told me you are rather good at it. Apparently you don't do it often but when you do....... @#%$&^÷@# KABOOM.



Dear kind Sir.

I strongly suggest that you find new sources for your information.

It would seem to me that it will be men who have much more experience. And I am led to believe that specialist web sites exist to help 'buddies' find each other. I hope this helps.

http://wankingbuddy.co.uk/


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> @Dirk
> *I lack the necessary skills and experience. *Are you volunteering?



I can understand that, but, reading some of your posts about fettling bicycles, I had formed the impression you could turn you hand to most things?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Dear kind Sir.
> 
> I strongly suggest that you find new sources for your information.
> 
> ...


Useless forum that 
I packed in after 3 years


----------



## monkers (16 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I can understand that, but, reading some of your posts about fettling bicycles, I had formed the impression you could turn you hand to most things?



It's true that bicycle porn does feature in my life and I enjoy polishing bicycles for my own satisfaction. I do not offer to polish the bicycles of others. Helmet porn does not feature in my life. I do not polish helmets for my own satisfaction or for the satisfaction of others.

I understand the delicate nature of the topic, and the reluctance of some to polish their own bicycles or helmets, but there is no shortage of advertisements for service providers advertising wide-ranging and unique skills for bicycles and helmets, even for the most discerning.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> You are Charlie Chan and ICMFP


Nope. Sorry. That's a whoosh for me and I don't have a spare fiver........do you give change on Bitcoin?


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

I should be on the second wardrobe but am on an enforced tea break. The blind man has arrived to put up blinds in the room I'm working in. I've watched him. It's depressing. He puts up a blind in the time it takes me to decide where best to start.

There seem to be a number of references to dubious activities while I've been away. I'm going to read the jokes thread and then get on with the wardrobe.

By the time I get back I expect those responsible to have settled down, had a brew and a biscuit and concluded they should content themselves with watching Escape to the Country.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bin day Tomorrow, not Today then. Can't be Tuesday.


Geez it's tough being old and confused 🤔


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I should be on the second wardrobe but am on an enforced tea break. *The blind man has arrived to put up blinds in the room I'm working in. I've watched him. It's depressing. He puts up a blind in the time it takes me to decide where best to start.*
> 
> There seem to be a number of references to dubious activities while I've been away. I'm going to read the jokes thread and then get on with the wardrobe.
> 
> By the time I get back I expect those responsible to have settled down, had a brew and a biscuit and concluded they should content themselves with watching Escape to the Country.


Maybe that's where you've been going wrong. Putting them up with your eyes open.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Daves...Some good news it seems.
> The snow continues and will through Tuesday. Periodic shovelling will occur. Who needs a gym? If it were only a tad warmer this would be rain. Apparently this is the 3rd biggest snowfall in recorded Wyoming history. Only 30 miles north it has been dry as a bone. Go figure.
> Tenkaykev, I was glad to see you managed to use frisson twice. When my kids were little, one would come home with an assignment to use a word in a sentence and one day the word was "dictum". Unfortunately, my wife overheard me say" No problem, son. How about, first they bent him over the table, and then they dictum". I believe she called me a pig and told my son to never repeat that, so of course it became part of our family history.



I love words. The history of them and the sound of them. I subscribe to a couple of podcasts about the history of words and language. I'm slowly but surely trying to learn German, I started because at the time my daughter was working in Berlin. I went to visit a few times and felt I ought to at least be able to speak a little German, even though most Germans command of the English language is excellent.
I found myself really enjoying the process and was astonished how close the two languages are.

Your joke about "Dictum" brought to mind a joke along a similar line, only the one that I know is definitely NSFW.
It has the same structure as your joke. The class is given homework to think up a sentence using the word "Contagious " In class the following day the teacher goes around the class and the students read out the example sentence that they've come up with. When it gets to little Jimmy he tells the teacher that his dad had taken him to the Park the previous evening where they had watched the groundsman painting the Park Gates using a half inch paint brush, his dad had observed that " it would take that contagious to finish the job" 🤔


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Dear kind Sir.
> 
> I strongly suggest that you find new sources for your information.
> 
> ...


Opps ..... ...........Sorry I thought this was Cyclechat


----------



## monkers (16 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Opps ..... ...........Sorry I thought this was Cyclechat





numbnuts said:


> Opps ..... ...........Sorry I thought this was Cyclechat



Quite ... I suggest the gentlemen who require assistance with polishing their helmets, might feel the benefit of adding something to their dongles. This will save them the embarrassment of asking me again.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Quite ... I suggest the gentlemen who require assistance with polishing their helmet, might feel the benefit of adding something to their dongles. This will save them the embarrassment of asking me again.


Why ?? Do you polish dongles ??


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nope. Sorry. That's a whoosh for me and I don't have a spare fiver........do you give change on Bitcoin?



Crikey! I must be older than I thought  Charlie Chan was a TV detective who when referring to his sons, never named them but always used " Number one Son, Number two Son etc.


----------



## monkers (16 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Why ?? Do you polish dongles ??



Above my pay grade I'm afraid. I guess I lack ambition.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Above my pay grade I'm afraid. I guess I lack ambition.


I don't use a dongle - apparently it can cause problems if the software in my machinery is updated

and I don't clean my helmet - it does get a bit sweaty in summer though

As for cleaning my machine - a good hose down followed by oiling the appropriate parts seems to be all it needs most of the time - apparently special lube is available but I find the normal stuff works just fine

most of what I know about it I leaned from my Dad - and he learnt most of it from being in the RAF during the war - apparently they supplied the machines for use on the airfield - apparently over use of some parts could cause failure - so upgrades were often bought from local shops


bikes haven't changed all that much since then apparently


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Quite ... I suggest the gentlemen who require assistance with polishing their helmets, might feel the benefit of adding something to their dongles. This will save them the embarrassment of asking me again.



I have a special drawer where I keep my selection of dongles. They've accumulated over the years but if I ever need a Scuzzy to Zip drive dongle I'm sorted. I never polish them, though if they get a bit dusty I've been known to blow them off.


----------



## monkers (16 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I don't use a dongle - apparently it can cause problems if the software in my machinery is updated
> 
> and I don't clean my helmet - it does get a bit sweaty in summer though
> 
> ...



Speaking for myself, I definitely find software to be much less problematic than hardware.

I have insufficient data on dongles to be able to comment.

Although I haven't checked, I feel quite sure that Muck-off probably have a product for sweaty helmets. They do seem to have a product for every other cyclist's needs.

Otherwise I tend to advocate the use of Bromide to obsessive helmet polishers. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2021)

All this talk of dongles reminds me that my Bluetooth dongle could do with an upgrade, I'm not sure of its age, its been plugged into the front of my desktop for several years, and I noticed it doesn't pair well with my new Bluetooth headphones, the headphones do pair well with both my tablet and phone.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Speaking for myself, I definitely find software to be much less problematic than hardware.
> 
> I have insufficient data on dongles to be able to comment.
> 
> ...



I remember bromide, they used to stick it in our tea when I was in the Navy. Fortunetely I don't have a sweaty helmet so helmet polishing is not one of my activities.


----------



## monkers (16 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> All this talk of dongles reminds me that my Bluetooth dongle could do with an upgrade, I'm not sure of its age, its been plugged into the front of my desktop for several years, and I noticed it doesn't pair well with my new Bluetooth headphones, the headphones do pair well with both my tablet and phone.



I will advise all folk who experience difficulties with their dongles to 'keep using the tablets'.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2021)

I'll come back when things get a bit cleaner............I had a sheltered life and from the country don't you know


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2021)

It must be Double Entendre day. 


View: https://youtu.be/QSHd2rnkRTE


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'll come back when things get a bit cleaner............I had a sheltered life and from the country don't you know


dunno what you are on about - cleaner - I was just explaining how I clean and lube my drive linkages - can't get much cleaner than that

Unless you are reading something into it that I cannot see - me being innocent an all


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I will advise all folk who experience difficulties with their dongles to 'keep using the tablets'.



Unfortunately I have to keep taking the tablets.


----------



## gavroche (16 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> *I remember bromide, they used to stick it in our tea *when I was in the Navy. Fortunetely I don't have a sweaty helmet so helmet polishing is not one of my activities.


Yes, they did to us too when I was in the army in 1969/70.


----------



## monkers (16 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Unfortunately I have to keep taking the tablets.



Although one per day is the standard dose, taking two per day provides the additional benefit that it prevents gentlemen from rolling out of bed at night.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2021)

A question of a horticultural nature, perhaps @PaulSB might know the answer. My Calathea eventually died, it had lasted for over a year and had seemed to be thriving. I followed the correct watering recommendations. A few months ago we were given a coffee bean plant as a gift from one of our sons. It came in a large coffee mug and that too seemed to be thriving. My watering protocol was the same as for the Calathea, once a week I'd put the plant pot in a dish and add rainwater covering the bottom inch or two of the pot using rainwater at room temperature, leave it to drink for an hour or two and top up the water in the dish if necessary. I'd also mist the leaves with rainwater a couple of times a week but late last year it the leaves started to discolour and get dry and crumbly and eventually died.
The coffee bean plant has grown a bit and it was repotted and thriving, but now some of the leaves are starting to turn dry and crumbly instead of shiny green.
One thing that popped in to my mind was the water aspect. I installed a new water butt last year. It is fed from the garden shed along a length of guttering and into the butt. I wonder if the rainwater is being contaminated by the roofing creosote used to stick the roofing felt and joints and slowly poisoning the plants?🤔


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Although one per day is the standard dose, taking two per day provides the additional benefit that it prevents gentlemen from rolling out of bed at night.



That particular brand of tablet is of no use to me, it has no effect on me at all, to much damage, but I'm told that they are very useful in the old folks home, not only does it stop the old boys from falling out of bed, but but it also stops them from peeing on their shoes.


----------



## monkers (16 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> That particular brand of tablet is of no use to me, it has no effect on me at all, to much damage, but I'm told that they are very useful in the old folks home, not only does it stop the old boys from falling out of but but it also stops them from peeing on their shoes.



Sincerely I'm sorry to hear of your health problem. It's very sporting of you to follow that up with the joke. x


----------



## oldwheels (16 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hate to post this so late but MrsD has had her scan results.
> Sadly 2 problems.
> Breast cancer confirmed. They are planning to move quickly but it will be a day or 2 before we know exactly what they will do.
> The other problem is compression in the spine. They had planned to transfer her to Liverpool Walton Neuro but then the cancer took precedence .
> ...


Wife of a friend of mine had a double mastectomy about 10 years ago followed by radiotherapy and chemo. Took a while but she is recovered completely now so it is not the total disaster it once was.
Best wishes to you both and stay strong.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey, can’t get my car MOT till 13th April! It runs out on 23rd March. Shouldn't need to use it anyway.


I did that once when I had to make an urgent trip and discovered I had no MOT which would also invalidate the insurance. Down to the local garage in a panic and they did it in time for me to get off legally on the ferry. Since they get all my business and my son employed some family members in fish cage construction I was due a favour.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> ....or you could just wait and see what everyone else puts out, unless your neighbours are like the doughball along the road that has put their brown one out today even although it’s next Tuesday!


Or be like some of the holiday homes near me who put all the bins out regardless but never take them in when or if they are emptied.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> They normally leave us a calendar which we stick up in the kithen. Its colour coded black one week, blue/green next week. Not had this years so hope they leave it Thursday.


They save money here by making you print out your own calendar if you want one.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> They save money here by making you print out your own calendar if you want one.


The double up round these parts. The council send one out, as do the waste company. One year they'll match each other.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2021)

Wel I seem to have missed a lot of smutty talk this afternoon. 

Another night of sod all on I suppose


----------



## oldwheels (16 Mar 2021)

Seemed to be a very busy day today.
Forecast was sunny and light wind so off down to my alternative route on Loch na Keal. Decided to go a bit further to the top of the hill overlooking the Treshnish Isles for a photo but it proved to be too misty so had to abandon that and had a trike run further down instead.
Nearly all the holiday homes down there had cars parked at them and my neighbour tells me that motorhomes are lined up along the road verges down at the south end of the island.
So much for restricting travel to near home. There is talk now of banning non essential travel to the islands but this is shutting the stable door too late.
Met the roofing guy who said he would come this afternoon to fix my shed roof. Still waiting.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wel I seem to have missed a lot of smutty talk this afternoon.
> 
> Another night of sod all on I suppose


You trying to say it's warm down west Wales?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> You trying to say it's warm down west Wales?




It was..and tomorrow is supposed to be another nice day.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wel I seem to have missed a lot of smutty talk this afternoon.
> 
> Another night of sod all on I suppose


I never wear any thing in bed, not unless it is really cold or I'm ill


----------



## Paulus (16 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I never wear any thing in bed, not unless it is really cold or I'm ill


If it is very cold I wear a pair of swimmers and a T shirt. Otherwise I sleep in the buff. Not a pretty site probably, but I am naturally a warm person and don't suffer from the cold.
MrsP reckons the only time I will be cold is when I'm departing this mortal coil.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It was..and tomorrow is supposed to be another nice day.



I was thinking of visiting Wales for a holiday this year, but, with two nice days in a row there, it looks as if I have missed the summer


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> If it is very cold I wear a pair of swimmers and a T shirt. Otherwise I sleep in the buff. Not a pretty site probably, but I am naturally a warm person and don't suffer from the cold.
> MrsP reckons the only time I will be cold is when I'm departing this mortal coil.



I take it that you're not getting cremated then?


----------



## Paulus (16 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I take it that you're not getting cremated then?


I will be warm once again for a while.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A question of a horticultural nature, perhaps @PaulSB might know the answer. My Calathea eventually died, it had lasted for over a year and had seemed to be thriving. I followed the correct watering recommendations. A few months ago we were given a coffee bean plant as a gift from one of our sons. It came in a large coffee mug and that too seemed to be thriving. My watering protocol was the same as for the Calathea, once a week I'd put the plant pot in a dish and add rainwater covering the bottom inch or two of the pot using rainwater at room temperature, leave it to drink for an hour or two and top up the water in the dish if necessary. I'd also mist the leaves with rainwater a couple of times a week but late last year it the leaves started to discolour and get dry and crumbly and eventually died.
> The coffee bean plant has grown a bit and it was repotted and thriving, but now some of the leaves are starting to turn dry and crumbly instead of shiny green.
> One thing that popped in to my mind was the water aspect. I installed a new water butt last year. It is fed from the garden shed along a length of guttering and into the butt. I wonder if the rainwater is being contaminated by the roofing creosote used to stick the roofing felt and joints and slowly poisoning the plants?🤔


It doesn't sound like over watering though you are watering more frequently than I would. Our house plants are watered when they're dry, with your regime the compost will always be moist. During winter I keep the compost dry and give between 0.5 - 1.00 litre/week depending on the plant. In spring and summer I plunge the pot in water till bubbles disappear and then leave it to drain.

Misting is great. Very good culture.

Check the roots by knocking out of the pot and inspecting the roots. If they look healthy you're not over watering.

The creosote idea is a good one. I wouldn't have thought of this but think it's quite possible. Creosote is bad news for all plants.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Crikey! I must be older than I thought  Charlie Chan was a TV detective who when referring to his sons, never named them but always used " Number one Son, Number two Son etc.


It's always been sons No 1, 2, 3 in our house. Don't know where it came from.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's always been sons No 1, 2, 3 in our house. Don't know where it came from.


I'm number two son ( of seven )


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm number two son ( of seven )


I'd always imagined you as tall........


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It doesn't sound like over watering though you are watering more frequently than I would. Our house plants are watered when they're dry, with your regime the compost will always be moist. During winter I keep the compost dry and give between 0.5 - 1.00 litre/week depending on the plant. In spring and summer I plunge the pot in water till bubbles disappear and then leave it to drain.
> 
> Misting is great. Very good culture.
> 
> ...



I don't quite follow Paul. When I water I take the plant pot out of the plant holder and put it on top of a couple of lollipop sticks in a shallow aluminium dish about one to two inches deep. The lollipop sticks ensure that the pot is slightly above the base of the tray so the water can get under the base. I pour water directly into the tray until it is just below the rim of the tray, I don't water from the top apart from the misting. My reasoning being that the roots will "drink" whatever water they need in the hour or so that I leave the pot in the tray. When I lift the pot out I let it drain before putting it back in the plant holder. The plant holder has a couple of inches of small pieces of welsh slate in the bottom to ensure that the roots don't get soggy. I estimate that the plant takes up much less than half a litre each week so I can't see how i'm watering more than you would? 
Thanks for the tip about giving the plant a plunge, That's on my list of things to do. I'm going to stop using rainwater from the water butt and put a couple of large buckets down the bottom of the garden to catch the rain.
Many thanks for the advice, top man


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'd always imagined you as tall........


Not Sleepy?


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'd always imagined you as tall........



I also have three sisters so.... 🎶 I am a one in ten...🎶


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I don't quite follow Paul. When I water I take the plant pot out of the plant holder and put it on top of a couple of lollipop sticks in a shallow aluminium dish about one to two inches deep. The lollipop sticks ensure that the pot is slightly above the base of the tray so the water can get under the base. I pour water directly into the tray until it is just below the rim of the tray, I don't water from the top apart from the misting. My reasoning being that the roots will "drink" whatever water they need in the hour or so that I leave the pot in the tray. When I lift the pot out I let it drain before putting it back in the plant holder. The plant holder has a couple of inches of small pieces of welsh slate in the bottom to ensure that the roots don't get soggy. I estimate that the plant takes up much less than half a litre each week so I can't see how i'm watering more than you would?
> Thanks for the tip about giving the plant a plunge, That's on my list of things to do. I'm going to stop using rainwater from the water butt and put a couple of large buckets down the bottom of the garden to catch the rain.
> Many thanks for the advice, top man


Just read my reply. Apologies for the length of post!!

OK. I see the confusion, my fault. I'll try to explain. There is nothing wrong with your regime, you're clearly putting a lot of care and attention in to your plants. This is excellent and suggests your creosote idea may well be correct.

I only ever use tap water. I will feed once every 3-4 waterings in winter. I've just switched over to feeding every other watering as we're entering spring and I can see growth.

A soil or compost is full of spaces which hold water or air. When we plunge a pot in to water so the compost surface is underwater bubbles rise to the surface, this is air being forced from the soil spaces as water fills these spaces. When the bubbles stop all the air has been on forced out of the compost and replaced with water. Technically this is known as "field capacity" which is the maximum amount of water a given volume of soil/compost can hold. When we stand the pot to drain the excess water the compost cannot absorb drains away.

Roots need access to both water and oxygen via the soil/compost. If a pot is always wet there will be no oxygen in the soil pores, this is what causes death from over watering. Good watering is a balance between providing adequate water while retaining adequate oxygen.

The difference between our regimes is this. You are watering weekly but it sounds to me you never allow the compost to dry out. While this is not wrong it does mean the plants are always sitting in a compost which contains relatively little oxygen. You said the roots are "drinking," they're not, the compost is simply absorbing all the water it can.

In winter my plants are dry. If I pull a plant out of its pot the root ball will be dry - small amounts of compost will fall away from the root ball at the slightest touch. When I water with 0.5/1.00 litre all of this is absorbed by the compost. No run off or water draining out. I watered today, my five feet tall Kentia palm was given a one litre feed! In my view the plants aren't growing so only need sufficient water to sustain themselves. It's easy to add more if needed. Removing water from a wet compost is impossible.

In spring/summer when the compost is dry I plunge the pot under water, wait for most, not all, bubbles to stop and then drain. Alternatively I stand the pot in water as you do until the compost surface is moist. This has forced much of the air out of the compost BUT at this time of year my plants are taking up a lot of water, taking the water out of the compost which allows air back in to the compost. I do this when the compost is dry, not on a regular basis. Quite often I'll notice something wilting, then it gets watered.

I hope I'm clear, if not please ask. I don't think your regime is wrong but have the impression your plants will be quite moist all year round. I'm not sure they need to be.

Keep in mind I'm a hardened ex-grower. I tend to apply my ideas to the home and allotment. For example when I plant out on my allotment I give a single watering. After that the plants fend for themselves. Why? I want root growth, if there's no water the roots have to grow to find it!! Keep giving the plant the water it needs and it won't produce more root!! Why bother it's wasted energy.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2021)

Good mornings people.


----------



## rustybolts (17 Mar 2021)

Morning , hopefully we will all enjoy whatever fine weather we get today 👍


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2021)

I have risen!

Im volunteering at the school again today, so once Mini D is walked to school and the dog has stretched his legs I'll be off.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm number two son ( of seven )


So... . Your Mum said "I want a number 2 and your Dad misunderstood" ???


----------



## Paulus (17 Mar 2021)

Good morning all.
The sun is shining and looks like it is going to be a nice day.
The usual dog walking and then another ride out on the bike .

Stay safe everyone


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2021)

Good morning to you all. One of my cycling buddies, 71 and one of the best riders in the entire club, promised good weather today. Looking out the window I think the jury is out on this one!!

On the back of his promise I agreed to a big ride. 90 miles, 4500 feet and a top 💯 climb. I must have been hallucinating at the time it's March! I'm going to saddle up my Cervelo. I'm going to get my arse kicked all day, the Cervelo will reduce this a little.

There's a little ditty in my pensioners group:

"You won't see the Cervelo till the sun is bright yellow!"

Possibly we need to grow up.......


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2021)

Morning all.
Looks like a pleasant solstice day here.
Again I went to bed early as I was drained. Slept heavy till 0500, dozed again and was up at 0615.
I feel (to use the phrase) in between a rock and a hard place ie if I post light hearted/jokey type things you may think I have no feelings. On the other hand its a light hearted section and no one wants to read "doom and gloom".
I will attempt to continue as I do ie post sh*t but with some updates.
One request.... if anyone thinks I have it wrong, please say it....or message me if that is easier.
So......latest.
1. They now say the cancer HAS got to the lymph glands.
2. The reason they are sending her to Clatterbridge is they think it may have spread to the spine.
I am trying to keep busy and be a good boy.

Stay safe peeps AND keep posting,it keeps me going


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Looks like a pleasant solstice day here.
> Again I went to bed early as I was drained. Slept heavy till 0500, dozed again and was up at 0615.
> I feel (to use the phrase) in between a rock and a hard place ie if I post light hearted/jokey type things you may think I have no feelings. On the other hand its a light hearted section and no one wants to read "doom and gloom".
> ...



That doesn't sound good.  Just keep posting shite on here, that way we know you are OK.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Looks like it's going to be a nice day here. 
Usual doggie walking first thing, although my old terrier seems to be distinctly lacking in enthusiasm these days. Think she'd rather stay in bed.
Got to nip down to the caravan to do a little job - the friction pads on the ALKO tow hitch need changing - should take all of 5 minutes to do.
The van will then be all ready to go on the 12th April. Can't wait!


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Just read my reply. Apologies for the length of post!!
> 
> OK. I see the confusion, my fault. I'll try to explain. There is nothing wrong with your regime, you're clearly putting a lot of care and attention in to your plants. This is excellent and suggests your creosote idea may well be correct.
> 
> ...



Wow! There's so much useful information in your post. A heartfelt thanks and If our paths ever cross I will buy you a Pint or several 

I'm going to take all this on board and change my plant care regime. Thanks again Paul, much appreciated.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2021)

Sorry folks I'm going to blather on about water again. Got to thinking about this at 3.00am!! 

@Tenkaykev I now think you're very likely bob on with the creosote theory. Everything on my allotment from emerging seedlings through to tomatoes in containers for 7-8 months is watered from stored rainwater. If we run out I collect water from a nearby spring. It's very rare for me to lose plants through watering.

I store +/- 900 litres of which 90% is run off from my shed roof. The roof is covered with mineral felt held down with zinc nails and batons at the edges. Your felt is stuck down with creosote so I agree you probably have low level contamination which you're misting directly on to the foliage. Fascinating, sorry!

I've only ever seen creosote damage on plants too close to recently painted fences.

One other remark and I promise to go away and start my own thread on plants and water. You might feel my view on when to water conflicts with what you read. It probably does.

Commercial growers, especially bedding growers, use water in two ways - to stimulate growth and control growth. Therefore decisions about watering are taken based on how the crop looks, what do we want it to do, do we want to accelerate growth, slow growth etc. The amount of water actually in the compost isn't the first consideration.

Good growers can control plant growth simply through water use. This eliminates the need to chuck a lot of growth regulator chemicals on the crop.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Wow! There's so much useful information in your post. A heartfelt thanks and If our paths ever cross I will buy you a Pint or several
> 
> I'm going to take all this on board and change my plant care regime. Thanks again Paul, much appreciated.


Well I'd urge you to make the changes slowly to avoid shock to your plants. Let things dry out a little more than usual, give less water to the point where you don't see water draining from the pot.

Your plants are used to one regime and need to be weaned off to another. You may also find there is a balance between your view and mine which works in your environment.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Looks like a pleasant solstice day here.
> Again I went to bed early as I was drained. Slept heavy till 0500, dozed again and was up at 0615.
> I feel (to use the phrase) in between a rock and a hard place ie if I post light hearted/jokey type things you may think I have no feelings. On the other hand its a light hearted section and no one wants to read "doom and gloom".
> ...


Dave, keep posting the shite. Keep posting anything you want. No one in here is going to judge you for being either jokey or serious. Keep us all up to date.

🤗🤗


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Looks like a pleasant solstice day here.
> Again I went to bed early as I was drained. Slept heavy till 0500, dozed again and was up at 0615.
> I feel (to use the phrase) in between a rock and a hard place ie if I post light hearted/jokey type things you may think I have no feelings. On the other hand its a light hearted section and no one wants to read "doom and gloom".
> ...




Sorry to hear your latest news Dave. Shite just keeps getting worse for you it seems.

Thinking of you both.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2021)

Morning peeps. A cold start here but it should warm up I think.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2021)

Got an online masonic meeting with a lodge in Canada at 1am, so a late night for moi. I'm not a mason myself, but the grand kleegle is a friend of my Dad's and I was invited so it was only polite to accept,


----------



## oldwheels (17 Mar 2021)

Misty start the the day but sun looks to be out soon.
When I got up there were several red deer in the field opposite. My neighbour went out to his van when off to work and they just stood a few feet away and watched him. Seems to be nothing we can do about the vermin.
Coop shopping, freezers broken down again but I was not wanting anything from them anyway.
May go out on the trike again but the garden needs attention as the weeds in the front of the house are starting to grow and the wrecked polytunnel is slowly getting sorted so a lot to do. The polytunnel was part of the protection for the veg garden so just as well I am giving it up as the deer will be in immediately.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2021)

Early start today, my good lady called at four thirty am, she needed me to come down and help her with the commode, then neither of us could go back to sleep. I've topped up the tablet boxes this morning and I have an X-Ray late this afternoon, finally I'm getting my back looked at.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Looks like a pleasant solstice day here.
> Again I went to bed early as I was drained. Slept heavy till 0500, dozed again and was up at 0615.
> I feel (to use the phrase) in between a rock and a hard place ie if I post light hearted/jokey type things you may think I have no feelings. On the other hand its a light hearted section and no one wants to read "doom and gloom".
> ...


Prunes/prune juice can have a similar effect.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Prunes/prune juice can have a similar effect.


I actually tried a bottle of prune juice the other week. It was rather pleasant. Might get another but already have loads of beetroot and tomato juice to get through first.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually tried a bottle of prune juice the other week. It was rather pleasant. Might get another but already have loads of beetroot and tomato juice to get through first.


You're a vegan vampire?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Got an online masonic meeting with a lodge in Canada at 1am, so a late night for moi. I'm not a mason myself, but the grand kleegle is a friend of my Dad's and I was invited so it was only polite to accept,



Did you have to sit there with 1 trouser leg pulled up and do a funny hand waving thing at the screen?


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2021)

Quiet here today  I'm off out.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Quiet here today  I'm off out.


Sure, t'is a quiet St. Patrick's Day roight enough.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2021)

Back from the caravan. Job done.
Doggie walked.
Beans, taters and onions planted.
Settled in for a fillum later.
Sea bass, new taters and broccoli for lunch.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry folks I'm going to blather on about water again. Got to thinking about this at 3.00am!!
> 
> @Tenkaykev I now think you're very likely bob on with the creosote theory. Everything on my allotment from emerging seedlings through to tomatoes in containers for 7-8 months is watered from stored rainwater. If we run out I collect water from a nearby spring. It's very rare for me to lose plants through watering.
> 
> ...



Thanks Paul, I find it fascinating and it appeals to my internal Sherlock Holmes 😀
I think the advice "don't use tap water unless you boil it first" that I was given might have been due to concerns over chlorine and other additives.
Our outside tap is fed from a cold water header tank in the loft so that might be the best option if I don't have sufficient rainwater as it will have been standing for a while.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sure, t'is a quiet St. Patrick's Day roight enough.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2021)

My other twin grandson has decided to go to Uni. He has 4 unconditional offers to go to Aber in September to study Psychology and Education. There are no jobs around here and every apprenticeship seems to have at least a 5000 applicants so he has opted for Uni. I'm quite pleased really.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2021)

In other news. A woman tried to return a puppy to the rescue centre as it didn't match her sofa. You couldn't make this stuff up.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Back from the caravan. Job done.
> Doggie walked.
> Beans, taters and onions planted.
> Settled in for a fillum later.
> Sea bass, new taters and broccoli for lunch.


I do like sea bass.... a lovely tasty fish.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> In other news. A woman tried to return a puppy to the rescue centre as it didn't match her sofa. You couldn't make this stuff up.


Why didn't the dozy wench just change her sofa


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2021)

6.25 mile walk done , council tax £3 cheaper per month , God knows who needs it most


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My other twin grandson has decided to go to Uni. He has 4 unconditional offers to go to Aber in September to study Psychology and Education. There are no jobs around here and every apprenticeship seems to have at least a 5000 applicants so he has opted for Uni. I'm quite pleased really.


I fully understand his decision but do have concerns.
1. Uni is now VERY expensive.
2. I am not sure how much it now improves their job prospects.
My grandson is just one of those affected financially by Covid.
Having paid his fees his Uni closed down. He had to move 'back home' but was stuck with 12 months rental on his flat.
I don't know the answer but I hope it works for your grandson.


----------



## GM (17 Mar 2021)

G'day all... 
Firstly, Best wishes Dave7, hope MrsD gets the best possible treatment 

Secondly, Happy St Patricks Day! 

Thirdly, I seemed to miss all the filthy posts yesterday. I did have to laugh, I must try to keep up with the posts. Speaking of keeping up, here's my contribution...

Two old guys, one 80 and one 87, were sitting on their usual park bench one morning.
The 87 year old had just finished his morning jog and wasn't even short of breath. The 80 year old was amazed at his friend's stamina and asked him what he did to have so much energy. The 87 year old said, "Well, I eat rye bread every day. It keeps your energy level high and you'll have great stamina with the ladies."
So, on the way home the 80 year old stops at the bakery. As he was looking around, the lady asked if he needed any help. He said "Do you have any Rye bread?" She said, "Yes, there's a whole shelf of it. Would you like some?"
He said, "I want 5 loaves."
She said, "My goodness, 5 loaves ... By the time you get to the 3rd loaf, it'll be hard."
He replied, "I can't believe it, everybody knows about this but me.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2021)

Just managed a 2 mile walk. Very pleased with it. Just a few wobbles and have to be very careful crossing roads....I dare not try to speed up.
MrsD has had her scans and we now await results.
The words "bricking it" come to mind.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> In other news. A woman tried to return a puppy to the rescue centre as it didn't match her sofa. You couldn't make this stuff up.


no problem - don;t train it to not go on the sofa - then when it starts moulting they will match

worked with my GSD and the carpet


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I fully understand his decision but do have concerns.
> 1. Uni is now VERY expensive.
> 2. I am not sure how much it now improves their job prospects.
> My grandson is just one of those affected financially by Covid.
> ...




His twin is at Aber studying Maths. His twin can help him with grants Etc


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

GM said:


> G'day all...
> Firstly, Best wishes Dave7, hope MrsD gets the best possible treatment
> 
> Secondly, Happy St Patricks Day!
> ...


Nay lad
Everyone knows what you really need is Jamaican Gingerbread. It's why you don't see so much of it on the shelves.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

Meanwhile, in other news....
The circuit diagram for the chip Bill Gates is trying to ensure gets, is on the internet. Along with an explanation of what each part does.

This being the real reason many countries are "against" the Oxford vaccine. There's been "payments made" to ensure as many as possible get this chip!

Should you happen across this, please post a link to it.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Meanwhile, in other news....
> The circuit diagram for the chip Bill Gates is trying to ensure gets, is on the internet. Along with an explanation of what each part does.
> 
> This being the real reason many countries are "against" the Oxford vaccine. There's been "payments made" to ensure as many as possible get this chip!
> ...



??? conspiracy theorists nonsense ???


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> ??? conspiracy theorists nonsense ???


Can't be!
I saw four students pointing out the various parts to one another on a tablet.


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Did you have to sit there with 1 trouser leg pulled up and do a funny hand waving thing at the screen?


I would have no idea, becaude im not a mason and they are very tight lipped about their rituals. Occasionally favoured non masons get invited to such affairs, and tonights is, in effect, a history lesson. I've been asked to consider applying but im not sure it would hold my interest for long.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can't be!
> I saw four students pointing out the various parts to one another on a tablet.



A student prank then.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Mar 2021)

I believe this is the diagram doing the rounds on the Conspiracy channels. This one is from Practical Mechanics and It is in reality the circuit diagram for a Guitar pedal


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 579077
> 
> 
> I believe this is the diagram doing the rounds on the Conspiracy channels. This one is from Practical Mechanics and It is in reality the circuit diagram for a Guitar pedal


C'mon, how you going to fit a guitar pedal into a syringe, let alone get it through the needle?


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Meanwhile, in other news....
> The circuit diagram for the chip Bill Gates is trying to ensure gets, is on the internet. Along with an explanation of what each part does.
> 
> This being the real reason many countries are "against" the Oxford vaccine. There's been "payments made" to ensure as many as possible get this chip!
> ...



On dear god, the world is full of tin foil hat wearers 🙁🙁🙁🙁

On the up side I have been looking for a growth industry to invest some of my redundancy money in and I think tin foil manufacturing definitely fits the bill. 😂😂😂😂


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> I would have no idea, becaude im not a mason and they are very tight lipped about their rituals. Occasionally favoured non masons get invited to such affairs, and tonights is, in effect, a history lesson. I've been asked to consider applying but im not sure it would hold my interest for long.


You may end up, as 14 US presidents did.


----------



## 12boy (17 Mar 2021)

Daves, as bad as things may be, your Mrs are not alone. Nor are you. I am very angry at the effect my wife's cancer has had on our lives and our plans for retirement so I try to focus instead on what is good about each day and enjoy our time together as much as possible. I totally get not wanting posts to be depressing and grim, but one of the things I like about this thread is the honesty I find here.
The snow has passed and while there is plenty left the sun is out for the first time in a week and the snow will begin to go away. I have been shovelling wet heavy snow for at least a couple of hours each day and to my surprise my back hasn't given me problems. The shovelling has certainly given me an appetite, though. It will be a while before biking will be a good idea, as the side streets and bike paths really require a fat bike. 
Later today I will head out to get some meds for the dog and maybe hit the library. If Mrs 12 wants to go we will get her a choolate dipped ice cream cone which she really loves.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Daves, as bad as things may be, your Mrs are not alone. Nor are you. I am very angry at the effect my wife's cancer has had on our lives and our plans for retirement so I try to focus instead on what is good about each day and enjoy our time together as much as possible. I totally get not wanting posts to be depressing and grim, but one of the things I like about this thread is the honesty I find here.
> The snow has passed and while there is plenty left the sun is out for the first time in a week and the snow will begin to go away. I have been shovelling wet heavy snow for at least a couple of hours each day and to my surprise my back hasn't given me problems. The shovelling has certainly given me an appetite, though. It will be a while before biking will be a good idea, as the side streets and bike paths really require a fat bike.
> Later today I will head out to get some meds for the dog and maybe hit the library. If Mrs 12 wants to go we will get her a choolate dipped ice cream cone which she really loves.
> View attachment 579078


Nice one 12boy


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2021)

Re MrsD.....a bit of slightly better/not as bad news.
Apparently the cancer has not gone to the spine. They reckon the spinal problem is something called osteoprenia......a bone density thing.
We have to wait till Friday, for another scan, to decide on the cancer ie how far it has got and which type of operation is needed.
Onwards and upwards


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Re MrsD.....a bit of slightly better/not as bad news.
> Apparently the cancer has not gone to the spine. They reckon the spinal problem is something called osteoprenia......a bone density thing.
> We have to wait till Friday, for another scan, to decide on the cancer ie how far it has got and which type of operation is needed.
> Onwards and upwards



Thats better news then, fingers crossed for Friday.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2021)

X-Ray done, straight in and out job, no hanging about, just how I like it. I was going for my X-Ray apointment this afternoon, drove over Lythals Lane bridge and spotted two fellas who hadn't quite made the petrol station, they were pushing the car the last few yards, something I haven't seen for a long time.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> X-Ray done, straight in and out job, no hanging about, just how I like it. I was going for my X-Ray apointment this afternoon, drove over Lythals Lane bridge and spotted two fellas who hadn't quite made the petrol station, they were pushing the car the last few yards, something I haven't seen for a long time.


I used to call at a couple of cycle shops near Lythalls Lane bridge when I was on the road, selling stuff.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Mar 2021)

Not many cycle shops left in Coventry 🙁


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> I used to call at a couple of cycle shops near Lythalls Lane bridge when I was on the road, selling stuff.



Theres Ride Cycles on Lythals Lane bridge, Hawk Cycles and Halfords on Foleshill Road now, I vaguely remember a small cycle shop just the other side of the bridge years ago, long gone now.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Not many cycle shops left in Coventry 🙁



I know, there used to be loads of them, Pollards had three shops, Mick Ives in Coundon, one on Ealsdon Ave, John Creswell, one in the shopping precinct in Tile Hill, and one by the Police Station, to name but a few.

Edit, I almost forgot John Atkins in Far Gosford St


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2021)

I went to Coventry once


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Not many cycle shops left in Coventry 🙁


Well we know who to blame for that , a thrifty cyclist called dave r .


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I went to Coventry once


Were you sent there


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Were you sent there



English Civil War, Cromwell's prisoners were kept in Coventry, hence the saying Sent To Coventry.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Mar 2021)

Think I have only ever used four Coventry cycle shops, Jardine cycles when I needed kids bikes and tag alongs etc ,Albany cycles,Ride and John Atkins . John Atkins got sold up about 10/15 years ago and the two shops got sold to different people, the Coventry shop soon went bust . The leamington shop is still going and I have bought a few bikes from them over the years. The other shop I have used regularly is Ride, it’s always fun being in the shop with all the skateboarders and b.m.x.ers that are always in there 😂😀😀


----------



## monkers (17 Mar 2021)

Good evening all.
A largely uneventful day for me. Just been answering personal messages here, thought I'd finished but have now just found some unanswered ones from weeks back.  Whoops.

Otherwise I got a jab this afternoon, and had a unfortunate slight difference of opinion with a female police officer.

I drove today for the first time in months. My car has been idle for too long so the battery was too flat, so I borrowed Danni's. I went and got jabbed (nuffin' to it), was negotiating a narrow but busy back street with cars parked on both sides. Ahead a police car was attempting to reverse into the traffic, but blindly, there was no way the driver could see and I couldn't see the driver. I pulled up so that they could reverse out, they still wouldn't have been able to see me, it was blind manoeuvre. Once out the police car came towards me in such a way that we wouldn't be able to pass. I nodded at the driver and put my hand up. Well she flew out of the car and started aggressively banging on the side window and shouting that I was in the way.

I was a little upset by this, but I stayed calm. After she'd finished ranting she asked for my driving licence. I asked her if she was familiar with PACE - meaning she needed to tell me why she was questioning me - she said that she was.

I politely explained that I've just spent a portion of my time on social media defending the reputation of the police. That didn't make any effect; she still angrily demanded my licence. It was at this time I pointed to the big sign that showed it was she that was going the wrong way down a one way street.

I might have hoped for an apology, but nah.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Mar 2021)

In the early 70’s I was sent to Coventry . I worked for a Rootes group/ Chrysler dealership and was sent on 2 factory training courses . 🤔 One was Hillman Avenger transmission Don’t remember what the second one was on.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Were you sent there


No I went to see Coventry Cathedral and to meet up with my Aunty and Uncle


----------



## monkers (17 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> In the early 70’s I was sent to Coventry . I worked for a Rootes group/ Chrysler dealership and was sent on 2 factory training courses . 🤔 One was Hillman Avenger transmission Don’t remember what the second one was on.



I liked doing Avenger gearboxes, superlight for one thing, and nice to work on. I had two Avengers, I thought them rather good.

I too was sent to Coventry to the BLMH (Austin/Morris/Rover group) for training course a number of times, ended up doing some teaching there. The hotel was the Lady Godiva. 

Sorry if I bored everyone but I enjoyed the memory.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Sorry if I bored everyone but I enjoyed the memory.


That's all we have at our age ...............what was I talking about


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I liked doing Avenger gearboxes, superlight for one thing, and nice to work on. I had two Avengers, I thought them rather good.
> 
> I two was sent to Coventry to the BLMH (Austin/Morris/Rover group) for training course a number of times, ended up doing some teaching there. The hotel was the Lady Godiva.
> 
> Sorry if I bored everyone but I enjoyed the memory.


I’ve owned one Avenger , I agree a nice car . The gearbox was light a one man lift ( no namby Pamby transmission jacks then ) unlike Hunter and minx gearboxes definitely 2 man heave for those . I do remember a lot of warranty work on Avenger differentials , we all become quite slick at rebuilding diffs .


----------



## monkers (17 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I’ve owned one Avenger , I agree a nice car . The gearbox was light a one man lift ( no namby Pamby transmission jacks then ) unlike Hunter and minx gearboxes definitely 2 man heave for those . I do remember a lot of warranty work on Avenger differentials , we all become quite slick at rebuilding diffs .



Agree on Arrow series cars gearboxes.

I don't remember doing axle work on Avengers; but I fitted quite a few new petrol tanks, including both of mine. My cars were unusual - Sunbeam Avengers - CI imports - they had a nicer interior. Those Michelin ZX tyres as OE fit were bloody awful - a switch to Goodyear G800s made them a much better car.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I went to Coventry once


I've been at least twice.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Good evening all.
> A largely uneventful day for me. Just been answering personal messages here, thought I'd finished but have now just found some unanswered ones from weeks back.  Whoops.
> 
> Otherwise I got a jab this afternoon, and had a unfortunate slight difference of opinion with a female police officer.
> ...


She might have pointed out that she was only going the one way


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> In the early 70’s I was sent to Coventry . I worked for a Rootes group/ Chrysler dealership and was sent on 2 factory training courses . 🤔 One was Hillman Avenger transmission Don’t remember what the second one was on.



I spent nearly 20 years of my working life in the old Rootes factory in Ryton when it was owned by Peugeot. Good times but I do have say the in the 30 odd years I worked for Peugeot I never had any urge to work on a Avenger gearbox or any gearbox for that matter which seems to put me in the minority in this forum 😂😂😂😂😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2021)

My parents first ever brand new car was a Hillman Avenger in a rather nice colour called Tahiti Blue. I even remember the reg....OES 128H.


----------



## gavroche (17 Mar 2021)

I have never been to Coventry and never owned an Avenger.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I know, there used to be loads of them, Pollards had three shops, Mick Ives in Coundon, one on Ealsdon Ave, John Creswell, one in the shopping precinct in Tile Hill, and one by the Police Station, to name but a few.
> 
> Edit, I almost forgot John Atkins in Far Gosford St


I used to call on all of them.


----------



## monkers (17 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My parents first ever brand new car was a Hillman Avenger in a rather nice colour called Tahiti Blue. I even remember the reg....OES 128H.


I owned a 1250 DL in a nice shade of Grasshopper Green I think it was called, and then a 1600 Super in Imperial red. No idea of the numbers now - though I remember my first. I think we all remember our first.

Avengers actually looked nicer viewed from above I always thought as I looked at mine out of my bedroom window - ah, as if it was yesterday.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## Paulus (17 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I do like sea bass.... a lovely tasty fish.


It's a shame that so much of it on sale in supermarkets and fish stalls is farmed in Turkey.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Think I have only ever used four Coventry cycle shops, Jardine cycles when I needed kids bikes and tag alongs etc ,Albany cycles,Ride and John Atkins . John Atkins got sold up about 10/15 years ago and the two shops got sold to different people, the Coventry shop soon went bust . The leamington shop is still going and I have bought a few bikes from them over the years. The other shop I have used regularly is Ride, it’s always fun being in the shop with all the skateboarders and b.m.x.ers that are always in there 😂😀😀



In the 1980's I worked at GEC Stoke, I used to mostly use Pollards on the Binley Road and John Atkins in Far Gosford street, in the 1990's. I was working in Kenilworth and mostly used Mike Vaughan cycles in Kenilworth. These days I'm mostly online, but use Ride when I need a LBS, I know Darren who runs it from the Coventry Road Club.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2021)

Sea Bass it's BASS we do not have freshwater Bass in this country


----------



## Paulus (17 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I liked doing Avenger gearboxes, superlight for one thing, and nice to work on. I had two Avengers, I thought them rather good.
> 
> I too was sent to Coventry to the BLMH (Austin/Morris/Rover group) for training course a number of times, ended up doing some teaching there. The hotel was the Lady Godiva.
> 
> Sorry if I bored everyone but I enjoyed the memory.


I had a Hillman Avenger for a while. A 1300, although I think the engine was really a 1275cc. It rusted terribly and you could see through the floor pan in the end. Sold it for scrap after a couple of years


----------



## oldwheels (17 Mar 2021)

Looked out a short time ago and the b——y deer are back in the field. They seem to like montbrecia and have eaten a lot of mine right down to and including the tubers ( or are they bulbs?) My fanatical gardening neighbour is not going to be pleased when they eat all her newly planted flower bed plants.
The realistic FB page has cottoned on to the influx of illegals arriving here when we cannot legally leave the island unless for medical reasons. Nobody is happy except perhaps the don’t care lot who rent out accommodation to them.
Yesterday got a pic of Inch Kenneth where Unity Mitford, a great admired of Hitler spent the war years.
The extreme left island will be Little Colonsay and behind Inch Kenneth is Ulva island. Visitors are not welcome. Inch Kenneth was an ancient burial ground for kings of old along with Iona or as some American was heard to call it TenNA.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My parents first ever brand new car was a Hillman Avenger in a rather nice colour called Tahiti Blue. I even remember the reg....OES 128H.


What ever colour Avengers started out as , they always ended being mostly brown within two years 😂😂😂


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Sea Bass it's BASS we do not have freshwater Bass in this country


A bit like when people say "seagulls".
No.....they are gulls.
Herring Gull
Black backed gull
Black headed gull
etc etcf


----------



## monkers (17 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> What ever colour Avengers started out as , they always ended being mostly brown within two years 😂😂😂



That was still two years more than the Ford Fastback Rotbox.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2021)

I was sent to Coventry in 1963 and stayed there until 1983. It was my parents' fault! 

I worked for a while in a small factory off Lythalls Lane, near @dave r, and for bonus points - he worked in the same factory for a few weeks. We don't remember each other from back then but our times there would have overlapped.

I bought some bits and pieces from Mick Ives' shop once. It was round the corner from my sister's house. 

Still no adverse reaction to my Covid-jab. That is nearly 2.5 days now, but I have read that some people had problems on day 3...



oldwheels said:


> The realistic FB page has cottoned on to the influx of illegals arriving here when we cannot legally leave the island unless for medical reasons. Nobody is happy except perhaps the don’t care lot who rent out accommodation to them.


Don't CALMAC apply the rules? If they _DID _then those invaders wouldn't be able to get over there, unless they swam, or hired rowing boats or helicopters!


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Agree on Arrow series cars gearboxes.
> 
> I don't remember doing axle work on Avengers; but I fitted quite a few new petrol tanks, including both of mine. My cars were unusual - Sunbeam Avengers - CI imports - they had a nicer interior. Those Michelin ZX tyres as OE fit were bloody awful - a switch to Goodyear G800s made them a much better car.


Ive been away to have dinner and this is turning into the motoring thread .I don’t remember the Sunbeam version. I recall at least one Plymouth Cricket coming in for work. I do remember if we had an avenger Tiger in , the workshop manager decreed that only the foreman or chargehand we’re allowed in the driving seat .


----------



## monkers (17 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Ive been away to have dinner and this is turning into the motoring thread .I don’t remember the Sunbeam version. I remember at least one Plymouth Cricket coming in for work. I do remember if we had an avenger Tiger in , the workshop manager decreed that only the foreman or chargehand we’re allowed in the driving seat .



I admit I did covet the Tiger at the time, and those Holbay cars. I had a Rapier - pity it wasn't an H120.

Sunbeam Avengers were Channel Island cars.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I admit I did covet the Tiger at the time, and those Holbay cars. I had a Rapier - pit it wasn't an H120.
> 
> Sunbeam Avengers were Channel Island cars.


Thanks I was stumped by C I . I had forgotten the H120 , the other car with twin Weber’s .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Mar 2021)

My Dad had an Avenger - I remember that the price was JUST below £1000

He thought it was a great car until he took it in for a service after about 6 months and the rear axle fell out
If only I had known about this thread then - I would have been able to get some second opinions!!!


problem was that he had managed to wangle 2 tickets for the Cup Final (Liverpool v Arsenal - Steve Highway scored - probably 1971 ish so I was probably 11)
and we need to leave for London in 2 days

He got them to agree to a trade in for a Hunter

he never liked it (the Hunter_ - always said it was the only car that he ever owned that had no character - and he owned an Austin Maestro!!!!!

anyway - we made it to Wembley!!!


----------



## oldwheels (17 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was sent to Coventry in 1963 and stayed there until 1983. It was my parents' fault!
> 
> I worked for a while in a small factory off Lythalls Lane, near @dave r, and for bonus points - he worked in the same factory for a few weeks. We don't remember each other from back then but our times there would have overlapped.
> 
> ...


Apparently there is some legal problem with forbidding passengers. In the first lockdown last year they eventually got round to questioning passengers and non residents were turned away. Holiday home owners often have eg electricity bills which apparently to show they are residents so it can be a problem. Only the police seem to have the legal powers to deny travel. 
Certainly I was stopped once when returning from a hospital visit and asked for photo id. Most of the regular staff know me by name. Friends who made weekly hospital visits for chemo were only stopped once as they were regular travellers.
The small ferries are a problem as they do not have enough staff for preboarding checks.


----------



## monkers (17 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'll come back when things get a bit cleaner............I had a sheltered life and from the country don't you know



I advise you not look at BBC2 right now then - it's 'beavers behaving badly' - and the innuendo is at another level.


----------



## 12boy (17 Mar 2021)

I have had a few cars....a 58 Jaguar 2.8 sedan, a first year Pontiac Tempest, with a 4 cyl motor that was 1/2 of a big V8 and the transaxle in the rear, a Taunus st wagon, a 68 VW bug, one first year Honda Civic, totalled it, and a 2nd year Civic. a 68 Olds Cutlass Supreme, a 66 VW bus, then a 68 and finally a 72. Somewhere in there were a 59 Chevy Impala and a Rambler Classic. Then it was a Ford Fiesta, an old Chevy Blazer, an 85 Honda Civic wagon, a 94 Toyota pickup, 92 Toyota Previa, a 98 Accord, a 2005 Dodge Neon a 2013 Hyundai Element GT a 2010 Honda CRV and finally a 2003 Honda Element. Still have the Previa and the pickup plus the CRV and the Element. My youngest son is supposed to buying the Hyundai but due to Covid he hasn't been workIng. Of all of that I liked the 68 bus, the 85 Civic wagon, the Previa, my pickup and the Element the best.
When we watched the Midsomer Murders, the same green Morris Minor Woody st wagon appeared in a bunch of shows. Liked that, too.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2021)

Wow. I am 0.60 pence in profit with my shares at the moment. The last of the big investors that's me.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I am 0.60 pence in profit with my shares at the moment. The last of the big investors that's me.


Reinvest or buy something?


----------



## monkers (17 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I am 0.60 pence in profit with my shares at the moment. The last of the big investors that's me.



Wow buy a postage stamp, they're always handy.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2021)

Big things from little acorns grow as they say. Do. Not. Take. The. Mick.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Reinvest or buy something?


To re invest i would have to deposit more money and sod that.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Big things from little acorns grow as they say. Do. Not. Take. The. Mick.


You can't say that on this of all days!!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> You can't say that on this of all days!!




I know. It's paddy's day today.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I know. It's paddy's day today.


Saint Patrick's Day.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I am 0.60 pence in profit with my shares at the moment. The last of the big investors that's me.





monkers said:


> Wow buy a postage stamp, they're always handy.


It's obviously quite a while since you bought any stamps... even a second class one costs over 100 times that now!


----------



## monkers (17 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It's obviously quite a while since you bought any stamps... even a second class one costs over 100 times that now!


Oops. In my haste I read that as 60p, and I thought that was terrible.


----------



## rustybolts (18 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> My Dad had an Avenger - I remember that the price was JUST below £1000
> 
> He thought it was a great car until he took it in for a service after about 6 months and the rear axle fell out
> If only I had known about this thread then - I would have been able to get some second opinions!!!
> ...


The only car I bought brand new was a 1973 Hillman Hunter 1500 ( 1488cc I think ) with an SU carburettor , a piston in the carb with an oil damper with a needle valve system . I had it for 3 years and it was great . Tahiti Blue also . I traded it for a Fiat 124 Sport Coupe 1800 twin cam which I wrote off totally within a month by speeding . I was broke then and bought a Dawes 5 speed Benelux geared racer. I was riding it to work in a deluge of rain at 7am on a freezing morning a few days after writing off the 124 Coupe when my old Hunter passed me by in a line of traffic . I spotted the reg WMI 458 . I was almost sick. The only cars I hated was an old yellow Austin Allegro and an even older Morris Marina. British Leyland at its worst , Friends asked me " how did you somersault the 124 ?" I answered by saying that Arthur was driving , not me ( Arthur Guinness ) It was crazy the way guys would drink 7 or 8 pints and then step into a car . Common practice then. We were mad !!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2021)

rustybolts said:


> It was crazy the way guys would drink 7 or 8 pints and then step into a car . Common practice then. We were mad !!


It was absolutely BONKERS, and we were mad too... 

Back in the late 1970s I remember being in a pub in Coventry with pals when last orders was rung. We all got extra pints in. At the time last orders time was 22:30 in Coventry but 23:00 in Kenilworth, 6 miles down the road. Designated drunk driver declared that we should drink up and then go to Kenilworth for another couple. So there we were in Kenilworth at 22:50 with another 2 pints each, _INCLUDING THE DRIVER_...


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It was absolutely BONKERS, and we were mad too...
> 
> Back in the late 1970s I remember being in a pub in Coventry with pals when last orders was rung. We all got extra pints in. At the time last orders time was 22:30 in Coventry but 23:00 in Kenilworth, 6 miles down the road. Designated drunk driver declared that we should drink up and then go to Kenilworth for another couple. So there we were in Kenilworth at 22:50 with another 2 pints each, _INCLUDING THE DRIVER_...


You drive on the roads!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> You drive on the roads!


It's too late for me to work out what that means! 

Thinking about it, last orders would probably have been 22:20 in Coventry and 22:50 in Kenilworth, with drinking up time 10 minutes later.

I have just watched the first 3 episodes of _Capitani _on Netflix (at just under 30 minutes, episodes are only 2/3 to 1/2 the length of those in other shows). For some reason I couldn't get rid of the captions (as opposed to subtitles) so I was seeing a lot of [_man mumbles_], [_phone rings_] and so on. It turns out that my hearing is worse than I thought it was because half the time I couldn't actually hear the things being described. I mean, not even being aware of them, not just not being able to make them out clearly! I wondered how people always know to stop mid-sentence to answer their phones - they _are _actually vibrating and/or ringing... 

The show is set in Luxembourg. I hadn't really ever thought about the place. Luxembourgish sounds like a strange mixture of French and German.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2021)

Morming


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2021)

Morning all.
A chiropractic appointment this morning is the essential trip out onto the roads this morning, and the highlight of the day.
Its cloudy and frankly a bit dull outside. 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Wow buy a postage stamp, they're always handy.


New knicker elastic ??
Edit
Oops....I also misread to £0.06
Stupid boy.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

Morning. Didn’t sleep well in the middle of the night but nodded off towards morning so a long lie for me. 

My filthy car is getting treated to a full valet at 9am. Quite excited to see what it looks like when finished 
I think I will just wait and have my morning walk after I’ve dropped it off.


----------



## monkers (18 Mar 2021)

Good morning all. 

I'm up, had a cuppa and toast while I chat with Danni before she has to get ready to work. 

I've looked at the forecast and out of the window, it doesn't look as gusty as the forecast suggests, so for the first time in a while, I'm going to go out for a bimble, just 20 miles or so, less if I can't find it in the lungs.

I think I might need some time away from one other thread on the site, the way some folk have disrespected others is a pretty sorry state of affairs - still I had my twopenny worth.

I've heard that some folk have had reactions to the jab - had mine yesterday, and no ill effects I'm pleased to say.

Have the best day you can all. x


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

rustybolts said:


> The only car I bought brand new was a 1973 Hillman Hunter 1500 ( 1488cc I think ) with an SU carburettor , a piston in the carb with an oil damper with a needle valve system . I had it for 3 years and it was great . Tahiti Blue also . I traded it for a Fiat 124 Sport Coupe 1800 twin cam which I wrote off totally within a month by speeding . I was broke then and bought a Dawes 5 speed Benelux geared racer. I was riding it to work in a deluge of rain at 7am on a freezing morning a few days after writing off the 124 Coupe when my old Hunter passed me by in a line of traffic . I spotted the reg WMI 458 . I was almost sick. The only cars I hated was an old yellow Austin Allegro and an even older Morris Marina. British Leyland at its worst , Friends asked me " how did you somersault the 124 ?" I answered by saying that Arthur was driving , not me ( Arthur Guinness ) It was crazy the way guys would drink 7 or 8 pints and then step into a car . Common practice then. We were mad !!


Yep..... been there. Awful scary memories.
My worst ever was a company day at the Grand National. Private box... everything you could drink PLUS when anyone had a win the champagne popped.
I dove home absolutely bladdered. I recall weaving lane to lane.
The worst part was driving into the Close HALF ON THE PAVEMENT !!!!
Truthfully, for many years I would wake up in a genuine cold sweat at what might have been.......what if kids had been playing out.
Not proud of that one at all and I, fortunately, learned my lesson.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I've heard that some folk have had reactions to the jab - had mine yesterday, and no ill effects I'm pleased to say.


It seems widely varied from absolutely nothing to really bad headaches and flu symptoms for a few days for some. I wonder if it’s people with strong immune systems that display the worst when their bodies are trying to fight what it considers an invader?


----------



## monkers (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It seems widely varied from absolutely nothing to really bad headaches and flu symptoms for a few days for some. I wonder if it’s people with strong immune systems that display the worst when their bodies are trying to fight what it considers an invader?



I was still holding my sleeve up when she said 'you can go now'. I didn't realise she'd done it, I was still waiting. You know I have one poorly shoulder, so I had it put in the same arm - rather than end up with two achy arms. I've been feeling for a couple of days generally a bit achy and have been sneezing quite a lot, so thought I had a cold, but better today than before the jab. I'm sure that's coincidence though.

Why the car valet? That's often the signal a new one is on the way! Are you about to blow the retirement pot on something exotic, or maybe you've now got the hots for a Hillman Avenger? We need to know.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> My Dad had an Avenger - I remember that the price was JUST below £1000
> 
> He thought it was a great car until he took it in for a service after about 6 months and the rear axle fell out
> If only I had known about this thread then - I would have been able to get some second opinions!!!
> ...


I was at that match!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

Good morning all.
A domestic day for me**
Bedding to change, wash and dry.
Mattress needs turning.... is it me or does it keep getting heavier ?
Lots of other stuff to do.
** I think I am doing well with it but I really have to make myself do it......I need a routine......it doesn't seem to come naturally.
For many years I worked long hours and travelled a lot. MrsD didn't work and did all the housework. So I have had to learn.
Any tips gratefully accepted.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Why the car valet? That's often the signal a new one is on the way! Are you about to blow the retirement pot on something exotic, or maybe you've now got the hots for a Hillman Avenger? We need to know.


Nah, nothing so exciting. It’s just been neglected and my wrist is still a little bit stiff and sore and don’t feel like doing it myself so thought I’d get it done properly. If they do a good job I might get it done each spring and autumn.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2021)

Good morning. I've had a quick gander through here, it would take hours to catch up so......

Cold and misty here and very shortly I have to venture out to take the car for an MOT. I'll wander home across the fields which should wake my stiff muscles up.

Great ride yesterday. 90 miles mainly in sunshine, good climbs and reassuring as I thought I was going to be off the pace. Very surprised by the huge difference between being on my Cervelo and Kinesis. We met one utter dickhead who tried to drive us off the road, very threatening. Lots of verbal abuse from him. I restricted my response to visually indicating he might go away and play on his own. 🤔

A disappointment though. My buddy got the start point for the Jubilee Tower Top 💯 climb wrong. I missed riding it all.......we have to go back and do it again.

Catch you later. Garage time and then more IKEA furniture. 😭


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD didn't work and did all the housework. So I have had to learn.
> Any tips gratefully accepted.


Don’t ask me. I don’t even hoover until I am wading through the dust!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

Morning. 1 deg and misty here. I got up for a wee at around 5 and we had a heavy frost but it's so gone now

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

General pottering around today.
Nothing special.
Bit like yesterday.....and the day before.........and the day before that........etc.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 1 deg and misty here. I got up for a wee at around 5 and we had a heavy frost but it's so gone now
> 
> Stay safe folks


What has gone ? The frost or the wee?
Maybe both


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What has gone ? The frost or the wee?
> Maybe both




Error. The frost


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I advise you not look at BBC2 right now then - it's 'beavers behaving badly' - and the innuendo is at another level.



Yes, I did wonder about that title. May have produced a spike in ratings?


----------



## monkers (18 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, I did wonder about that title. May have produced a spike in ratings?



It was the faces and sounds of men impersonating beaver munching that had me rolling.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> A domestic day for me**
> Bedding to change, wash and dry.
> Mattress needs turning.... is it me or does it keep getting heavier ?
> ...



Pick a day and make that day housework day, get it all done on that day. And don't worry if its not perfect.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Pick a day and make that day housework day, get it all done on that day. And don't worry if its not perfect.


I tried that but lasted a day I think. Lol. The lure of the outdoors or even playing games on the ipad is so much stronger!


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks,
A bit of a muscle twinge when out running yesterday so today is a rest day. I still have four fence panels to varnish, it was on yesterdays todo list but I just couldn't get warm so I'll have a bash later.
Today's other excitement is the delivery of two new frying pans. Mrs Tenkaykev purchased a replacement frying pan last year ( *I* wasn't the person who burnt the original , but no names, no pack drill ) 
Anyway the replacement pan was "Rocktanium" and it has been excellent, in fact I would say it has "Stellar" performance. We've ordered the sizes either side of the existing one. I try to avoid the default of buying stuff from Amazon wherever possible, so did a web search and found a Company who had them in stock, a family run firm and a better deal. It was only when the email receipt came through that I realised that they were local-ish, still Dorset, but a bit out in the sticks. They started out as Blacksmiths and gradually expanded. ( the company is "Harts of Stur" ) The "Stur" being Sturminster Marshall.
Anyway enough of me blethering on, I need to put a fresh brew on.

Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

Misty start to the day here with very little wind. This usually means sunshine to come later.
I notice I said yesterday "visitors were not encouraged" which implied Ulva when in fact it is Inch Kenneth where you cannot generally visit. The owners have always been a bit discouraging and in any case there is no public ferry.
Nothing planned except I have to transfer some cash to no 2 son for rates and insurance of the Aberdeen flat which is in his name but I pay for. We are still trying to get it into a suitable state for either rent or sale. Covid has caused massive delays as it should have been finished about a year ago.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> It was the faces and sounds of men impersonating beaver munching that had me rolling.


Bit early in the day for beaver munching.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A bit of a muscle twinge when out running yesterday so today is a rest day. I still have four fence panels to varnish, it was on yesterdays todo list but I just couldn't get warm so I'll have a bash later.
> Today's other excitement is the delivery of two new frying pans. Mrs Tenkaykev purchased a replacement frying pan last year ( *I* wasn't the person who burnt the original , but no names, no pack drill )
> Anyway the replacement pan was "Rocktanium" and it has been excellent, in fact I would say it has "Stellar" performance. We've ordered the sizes either side of the existing one. I try to avoid the default of buying stuff from Amazon wherever possible, so did a web search and found a Company who had them in stock, a family run firm and a better deal. It was only when the email receipt came through that I realised that they were local-ish, still Dorset, but a bit out in the sticks. They started out as Blacksmiths and gradually expanded. ( the company is "Harts of Stur" ) The "Stur" being Sturminster Marshall.
> ...



*UPDATE:*
The excitement keeps ratcheting up!
I've just had an alert from DPD to let me know that Tomasz will be delivering my parcel today between 11:35-12:35.
I've got the App and it shows a little map of where the driver is, what the current delivery number is, and his ETA.
I Just need to dig out my "Nosy neighbour" binoculars so I can keep track of him when he is on final approach 😄


----------



## derrick (18 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Bit early in the day for beaver munching.


You do talk some ****.
It's NEVER to early


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

Somehow a number of beavers have found their way onto the river Dovey. They are thinking of introducing more much to the annoyance of local farmers.


----------



## gavroche (18 Mar 2021)

Morning all. Another boring day ahead I suppose but the sun is shining. The program for today is: daily video call to my son in Taiwan after 10am while he is still in quarantine for another week, take Molly in the field at the back to play with the ball ( I do it about 3 times a day, she loves it), do my daily jigsaw puzzles, a bit of scrabble , catch up on what everybody is saying on here and that's it. 
Tomorrow will be more of the same I guess. Can't wait to get back to Wales next Wednesday so I can go for rides again.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

Bloody Doctors receptionists 
Every 2 months I get a repeat prescription (only Omeprazol). I phone the doctor, they email it to the chemist, I pick it up...simple.
Just spoke to the receptionist.
Me.... I want to arrange a repeat prescription.
Her.....we don't do that, you have to phone the pharmacy and ask them to do it 
Me....but you always do it.
Her.....no, we have never done it.
Me (with steam coming out of my ears)....listen, I am not mental. I PHONE YOU, YOU EMAIL THEM...JOB DONE.
Her..... well, we shouldn't have done it, and we can't do it now.
Grrrhh gnash and a few more bloodies.
Phoned the chemist who said "I don't know why she says that. We always used to do it, then we were told not to. Don't worry, I will do it now.

The words piss up and brewery come to mind


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2021)

There's two men people outside with a thingamajig cleaning the gutters


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> There's two men people outside with a thingamajig cleaning the gutters


Definitely men if they've got a thingamajig!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2021)

Well, that's another 4 hours sleep dealt with. I was about to snooze the alarm when the backup alarm went off on my tablet. Double alarms means something is happening... Oh yes, blood test at health centre. Snooze later!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

Latest re MrsD.
Still waiting to know the extent of the breast cancer. We will know Friday or Monday.
Our hospital sent spinal xrays to Liverpool Walton. They have just come back to say she has an actual fracture in the spine.
Now that makes sense as she had a fall a few years ago ( trying to get out of her skinny jeans) and hurt her back. It has given her problems ever since.
Not sure what they can do about that but we wait to hear.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Latest re MrsD.
> Still waiting to know the extent of the breast cancer. We will know Friday or Monday.
> Our hospital sent spinal xrays to Liverpool Walton. They have just come back to say she has an actual fracture in the spine.
> Now that makes sense as she had a fall a few years ago ( trying to get out of her skinny jeans) and hurt her back. It has given her problems ever since.
> Not sure what they can do about that but we wait to hear.


Gosh. No wonder she has been struggling. Hope they can do something to improve the back as constant pain is so debilitating. She has been a trooper soldiering on so long! Hope the breast cancer has been caught early and the treatment shouldn't be too bad. Fingers, toes, etc crossed.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Somehow a number of beavers have found their way onto the river Dovey. They are thinking of introducing more much to the annoyance of local farmers.



Err I somehow think the beavers didn’t found their way to to the river Dovey on their own. 😂😂😂 They must have had human help. 😀

The trouble is now I have a mental picture of Canadian beavers setting their satnav incorrectly and ending up in Wales 😂😂


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Err I somehow think the beavers didn’t found their way to to the river Dovey on their own. 😂😂😂 They must have had human help. 😀
> 
> The trouble is now I have a mental picture of Canadian beavers setting their satnav incorrectly and ending up in Wales 😂😂




I didn't want to say that someone had obviously plonked them into the wilds of Wales.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh. No wonder she has been struggling. Hope they can do something to improve the back as constant pain is so debilitating. She has been a trooper soldiering on so long! Hope the breast cancer has been caught early and the treatment shouldn't be too bad. Fingers, toes, etc crossed.


We went to 2 private physios for treatment. Both assured us it was badly bruised but nothing broken!!! Ha.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't want to say that someone had obviously plonked them into the wilds of Wales.


Welsh Beaver Trust?


----------



## monkers (18 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Welsh Beaver Trust?



Beaver Watch has a busier website.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

I am keeping my mouth shut


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Beaver Watch has a busier website.


I'll take your word on that, and I'll even not ask how you know.

Edited to add
There's an advert at the top of this page asking "Have you seen enough"!


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Bloody Doctors receptionists
> Every 2 months I get a repeat prescription (only Omeprazol). I phone the doctor, they email it to the chemist, I pick it up...simple.
> Just spoke to the receptionist.
> Me.... I want to arrange a repeat prescription.
> ...



Mrs Exlaser works in pharmacy so knows how the system is supposed to work .
1) Person orders repeat prescription from doctor using the paper repeat , by email or by using an app. Doctors are not really supposed to take repeat orders over the phone , but some still do .
3) Doctor sends prescription to nominated pharmacy.
2)Doctors are trying to put the work of reordering onto pharmacy so they don’t have to do it due to the rise of online pharmacy as that how these companies work.
3) Bricks and mortar pharmacies are not happy about this as it extra work for them , for which they are not contracted to do by the nhs, nor are they paid for. 
4) At the pharmacy my wife works , they are now only doing repeat ordering in special/exceptional/ emergency situations. 

PS I am the only person in my family still using paper repeats, as by doing this I know who is responsible when it goes wrong 😂😂😀


----------



## monkers (18 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'll take your word on that, and I'll even not ask how you know.





classic33 said:


> I'll take your word on that, and I'll even not ask how you know.
> 
> Edited to add
> There's an advert at the top of this page asking "Have you seen enough"!



How many is the correct number? I am sincerely interested in your opinion.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am keeping my mouth shut


That would make a change


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We went to 2 private physios for treatment. Both assured us it was badly bruised but nothing broken!!! Ha.


The only thing that wasn't broken was their bank account


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> That would make a change


T'was nice knowing you.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> That would make a change




Oi you.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> How many is the correct number? I am sincerely interested in your opinion.


How many what?
And it'd probably vary from person to person as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Mrs Exlaser works in pharmacy so knows how the system is supposed to work .
> 1) Person orders repeat prescription from doctor using the paper repeat , by email or by using an app. Doctors are not really supposed to take repeat orders over the phone , but some still do .
> 3) Doctor sends prescription to nominated pharmacy.
> 2)Doctors are trying to put the work of reordering onto pharmacy so they don’t have to do it due to the rise of online pharmacy as that how these companies work.
> ...


Still have a repeat prescription phone number here. You just leave your details and what you want and go to the chemist 48 hours later.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

We are really backwards in Wales. Take prescription to the quacks. Put it into a box on the outside of the surgery. Wait 5 days. Go back to the quacks and pick up medication from a window at the side of the surgery. Making a round trip of 32 miles just to pick some tablets up


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't want to say that someone had obviously plonked them into the wilds of Wales.


Beavers were introduced to Knapdale in Kintyre where they were tolerated but not exactly welcome. Now they have somehow found their way across country to near the River Tay where they were certainly not welcome but nobody is allowed to remove such sacred animals.
Quite a journey for a family of beavers past several conurbations and across motorways without being seen.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Beavers were introduced to Knapdale in Kintyre where they were tolerated but not exactly welcome. Now they have somehow found their way across country to near the River Tay where they were certainly not welcome but nobody is allowed to remove such sacred animals.
> Quite a journey for a family of beavers past several conurbations and across motorways without being seen.


Got them here too on the Earn.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Still have a repeat prescription phone number here. You just leave your details and what you want and go to the chemist 48 hours later.


We can only reorder by phone to the surgery and if they have managed to get their act together it should be available at the pharmacy in 48 hours. They don't always get it right so I allow plenty of time for sorting problems if required.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am keeping my mouth shut





numbnuts said:


> That would make a change


 it won’t last , we’ll just make the most of the peace and quite


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We are really backwards in Wales. Take prescription to the quacks. Put it into a box on the outside of the surgery. Wait 5 days. Go back to the quacks and pick up medication from a window at the side of the surgery. Making a round trip of 32 miles just to pick some tablets up


 
WoW that is crazy, so what happens if you have no transport, I suppose you wouldn't live out in the sticks.
I put my prescription in on the surgery web site and pick it up from the chemist 4-5 days later


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Beavers were introduced to Knapdale in Kintyre where they were tolerated but not exactly welcome. Now they have somehow found their way across country to near the River Tay where they were certainly not welcome but nobody is allowed to remove such sacred animals.
> Quite a journey for a family of beavers past several conurbations and across motorways without being seen.


Weren't there beavers in Loch Tay in '95?


----------



## monkers (18 Mar 2021)

Bimble now postponed. I'm now headachy, achy, coughing and shivering. 

I've now got a blanket, a pillow and Mr Ted for company.

I'm still house hunting but only on-line so far. One caught my eye but it got snapped up very quickly. The right one must be out there.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

How about a thatched cottage?


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Weren't there beavers in Loch Tay in '95?


They may well have got there. Short answer is I don't know offhand but will check later.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> They may well have got there. Short answer is I don't know offhand but will check later.


On the northern shore, about a third of the way up.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

Mystery. Just been up to visit my wildlife pal. He's the one who was supposed to be on 'Walking my Dog" on I think C4 where the film crew had the wrong location and it went downhill from there.
Anyway he has lost one of his hens. Went to feed them this morning and one was missing. Eventually he found a bit of skin with a few feathers still attached but nothing else.
Obviously a predator had got it but not typical of any around here. He has been in this line of work for many years so has some knowledge. The whole area has been searched and his dogs found nothing either.
Time may tell.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Bimble now postponed. I'm now headachy, achy, coughing and shivering.
> 
> I've now got a blanket, a pillow and* Mr Ted *for company.
> 
> I'm still house hunting but only on-line so far. One caught my eye but it got snapped up very quickly. The right one must be out there.


Herman!!


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> On the northern shore, about a third of the way up.


They would be unlikely to be in the loch itself but a stream running into it perhaps. My contacts in that area are now all dead unfortunately.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2021)

Currently use the NHS App to order my tablets, I was using The POD service but got fed up with 20-30 minute phone calls for something that should only take 5 minutes, my Good Lady was ordering online via the practice web site, different doctor to me, but they stopped that and she is now using the app. She gets her tablets delivered, I get mine from a nearby pharmacy, I get a text message when they're ready. At the moment we could probably restock the local boots with the amount of tablets in the house.


----------



## monkers (18 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Herman!!



Noooooooooooo. I have an allergy to erm, you know.


----------



## derrick (18 Mar 2021)

Well that was the quickest x ray i have ever had, 10-10 appointment out at 10-17.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Beaver Watch has a busier website.



We are going to get invaded by the shouty lot, if we are not careful


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are going to get invaded by the shouty lot, if we are not careful


Doubt it. We are far too boring


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Still have a repeat prescription phone number here. You just leave your details and what you want and go to the chemist 48 hours later.


I use the Echo app.
They give you reminders and deliver to your door.
Easy peasy.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2021)

Excitement in Braunton this morning. The FB grapevine is awash with rumours.
https://www.northdevongazette.co.uk/news/on-going-police-incident-braunton-7834004

Roads blocked off, police, ambulances and fire engines in attendance.
Been going on since 6am.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> I use the Echo app.
> They give you reminders and deliver to your door.
> Easy peasy.


Think you just get it delivered here if you are immobile and can’t pick up yourself.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Think you just get it delivered here if you are immobile and can’t pick up yourself.


I've found Echo to be brilliant. Easy to set up and simple to use.
https://www.echo.co.uk/?utm_source=...C-620jWbIJnP3UE6KmjiXMA9Rysi0J_BoCl1UQAvD_BwE


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Think you just get it delivered here if you are immobile and can’t pick up yourself.


Volunteers were delivering here when we were more locked down but I discouraged that for a couple of reasons. If I was not at home it was left inside the door but since my door requires a firm hand to close I came home and found it wide open sometimes. I often wanted something else anyway so had to go to the pharmacy regardless and finally it gave me a reason to get out of the house.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Mar 2021)

New frying pans have arrived. Very well packed and included a printed catalogue of Kitchen Goods. The box was filled with those expanded polystyrene things that look a bit like anaemic cheesy wotsits, or so I thought. Reading the included leaflet it turns out that they are actually made from "GM Free" modified Maize starch- 100% biodegradable" with instructions to run them under warm water in the sink and they will gently dissolve. They are also suitable and accepted in food waste bins.
I know what you are thinking, they are maid from GM Free maize starch, so in fact just like Cheesy Wotsits, but without the colourings, chemicals and salt of Wotsits. So yes, I did eat one. Very bland, but not an unpleasant mouth feel. I can see a party trick in the making. Next time my daughter visits I'll make her a sandwich then casually pour myself a bowl of what appear to be polystyrene chippings, pour some Soya milk over the top and tuck in 😄


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Noooooooooooo. I have an allergy to erm, you know.


Sashes!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2021)

Before I was 60 (and therefore had to pay for prescriptions) I used to go to my health centre where the doctor used to confirm my repeat warfarin monthly prescription and a receptionist would print it out for me. It was always for a mix of 2 or 3 different dose tablets ( a combination of 1 mg and/or 3 mg and/or 5 mg). They used to print the prescription on one form. I took that form to the pharmacy, and paid one charge for the prescription. 

Then I persuaded them to do 12 weeks worth at one time so I was paying one charge per 3 months. Super.

A change of staff led to a change of practice. The new doctor switched back to doing 4 weeks worth at a time "in case the prescription needs to change" even though it rarely did, and I was perfectly capable of dealing with the situation if/when it did (by taking fewer/more tablets per day) anyway. 

The receptionist then insisted on printing the different strengths of tablet on separate forms. I complained, on the grounds that the pharmacy would treat them as separate prescriptions. No, no, no - just explain to them - it is one prescription. I went to the pharmacy and they told me that it would have to be treated as 3 prescriptions. Oh great, going from 1 charge per 12 weeks to 3 charges per 4 weeks!

Back to the health centre. Argue with receptionist. Receptionist goes to doctor. Irritated doctor comes out and tells me that it doesn't matter how many forms it is printed on - it is one prescription. TELL THAT TO THE DAMN PHARMACY THEN!!!

After 5 minutes of pointless tutting and eyes rolling, they eventually printed me one form with the 3 items on it. Back to the pharmacy. One charge instead of three!

These days I order the repeat prescriptions by logging in to my online account. The doctor quickly checks, accepts it, and passes the order on to the pharmacy electronically. A few days later I get a text message telling me to go and pick it up. No charge now that I am over 60. (I could actually get it delivered free of charge too, but I need excuses to get out of the house and it is only a 15 minute round trip anyway.)


----------



## monkers (18 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sashes!



erm no, erm, erm, plugs for docking stations.


----------



## monkers (18 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are going to get invaded by the shouty lot, if we are not careful




We're safe. It's a thing ...


> *Beaver Watch*
> From reading past Beaver Trust blogs you’ll have learned about the positive impact that beavers can have on our environment, from mitigating flooding events, to creating new habitats that support a variety of other species. It’s clear to us nature lovers that beavers are pretty darn amazing… *but what about the people that don’t know much about ecology?* Or those who have been told horror stories about the ‘destruction’ that beavers cause?


https://beavertrust.org/index.php/2020/07/24/beaver-watch/


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> WoW that is crazy, so what happens if you have no transport, I suppose you wouldn't live out in the sticks.
> I put my prescription in on the surgery web site and pick it up from the chemist 4-5 days later




Then tough luck. You have to find someone that can get it for you.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> New frying pans have arrived. Very well packed and included a printed catalogue of Kitchen Goods. The box was filled with those expanded polystyrene things that look a bit like anaemic cheesy wotsits, or so I thought. Reading the included leaflet it turns out that they are actually made from "GM Free" modified Maize starch- 100% biodegradable" with instructions to run them under warm water in the sink and they will gently dissolve. They are also suitable and accepted in food waste bins.
> I know what you are thinking, they are maid from GM Free maize starch, so in fact just like Cheesy Wotsits, but without the colourings, chemicals and salt of Wotsits. So yes, I did eat one. Very bland, but not an unpleasant mouth feel. I can see a party trick in the making. Next time my daughter visits I'll make her a sandwich then casually pour myself a bowl of what appear to be polystyrene chippings, pour some Soya milk over the top and tuck in 😄


There are two things in a kitchen which IMO should never be skimped on if you can afford it. Pans and knives are of paramount importance and good ones make food preparation and cooking soo much easier.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Then tough luck. You have to find someone that can get it for you.


The post van used to deliver things like that on an unofficial basis. If you lived near a bus route which is getting increasingly rare nowdays the bus driver often did and still does take packages if asked nicely.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> There are two things in a kitchen which IMO should never be skimped on if you can afford it. Pans and knives are of paramount importance and good ones make food preparation and cooking soo much easier.


They would need to come with chefs for me to find cooking easier!


----------



## derrick (18 Mar 2021)

It's busy on here today, first quiet day i have had for a while, still have stuff to do but i thought i would stop for lunch, Egg ham and mushroom sandwich, washed down with a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

derrick said:


> It's busy on here today, first quiet day i have had for a while, still have stuff to do but i thought i would stop for lunch, Egg han and mushroom sandwich, washed down with a nice cup of tea.


Would never have though about putting mushroom on a sandwich! Nice on toast so I suppose no different really. I like mushrooms.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Would never have though about putting mushroom on a sandwich! Nice on toast so I suppose no different really. I like mushrooms.




Bleh. Hate mush


----------



## derrick (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bleh. Hate mush


How can you not like mushrooms.


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Bloody Doctors receptionists
> Every 2 months I get a repeat prescription (only Omeprazol). I phone the doctor, they email it to the chemist, I pick it up...simple.
> Just spoke to the receptionist.
> Me.... I want to arrange a repeat prescription.
> ...


MrsP has her meds/prescription sent to direct the local pharmacy. This week she gets a message that she needs to see the Doctor for a review before the next prescription can be offered. She phones the quacks and gets an appointment with the community pharmacist for next week.
The following day she gets a message from the pharmacy to say that her script is ready for collection.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

derrick said:


> How can you not like mushrooms.




They are crap. Horrible slimey things.


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They are crap. Horrible slimey things.


My daughter says the same thing about mushrooms. I love them They aren't actually slimy at all.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bleh. Hate mush


You probably overcook them. Hot pan with a little butter and flash fry.
Alternatively fry an onion then add chopped mushrooms and serve on toast with unmelted cheese.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2021)

derrick said:


> How can you not like mushrooms.


Same way she does not like mince pies, walnuts, cider, semolina, tea, tomatoes... (and a big list of other stuff that I have forgotten ) - be fussy!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Same way she does not like mince pies, walnuts, cider, semolina, tea, tomatoes... (and a big list of other stuff that I have forgotten ) - be fussy!




Good man. I knew I liked you.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

Actually p*ss up and brewery don't come near it.
My daughter fought her way in to visit her Mum.....only to find on the notes is DO NOT RESUSCITATE!!! She in on the war path as I type**.

My lovely daughter can be quite bolshi.
The hospital say absolutely no visitors.
She has been online, searching, and the latest guidelines say yes, in low Covid areas visitors can be allowed.
She has printed this off in duplicate and is now on the way to the hospital.
Lovely girl but I would not like to cross her
**she didn't tell me yesterday as my head was really in the shed.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Actually p*ss up and brewery don't come near it.
> My daughter fought her way in to visit her Mum.....only to find on the notes is DO NOT RESUSCITATE!!! She in on the war path as I type**.
> 
> My lovely daughter can be quite bolshi.
> ...



Good god. They seem to be putting DNR on a lot of patients. Bloody cheek. 3 cheers for your daugther


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good god. They seem to be putting DNR on a lot of patients. Bloody cheek. 3 cheers for your daugther



Ain't there some sort of row going on about putting DNR on patients they shouldn't.


----------



## 12boy (18 Mar 2021)

I have 2 prescriptions...one I inject biweekly and another I must take orally daily. My insurance has a 3 month scheme, so the injection one calls me and arranges a delivery in a styrofoam box so it must be kept at refrigerator temps. The other is filled at the grocery store as chain groceries all have a pharmacy. They send me a text when ready without any action on my part and I pick it up. I have plastic boxes that hold my pill and about 6 supplements daily and that is how I know what day it is. 
The trash guys came today and I will check the alley. The snow is drifted fairly deepbehind the gate.
Went out and saw they plowed the alley and like they do, pushed the snow up against the fence. It was -13C last night so all that refroze and a pickaxe was needed to bust it up enough to shovel. Good about the freezing. Maybe it will slow down the thaw enough to avoid a lot of flooding.
Be safe and well.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Ain't there some sort of row going on about putting DNR on patients they shouldn't.




There is. Happening way too much and without the families Input or agreements


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Ain't there some sort of row going on about putting DNR on patients they shouldn't.


I saw it on the news earlier. It has been done *hundreds of times* without consulting the patients or their families!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

Just been to pick the car up from its valet. Nice and clean and shiny inside and out now. Must make more effort myself to keep it looking decent. Can't be bothered walking now so I will just have a cuppa and potter on the computer until tea time. Another night of crap telly I see. Will have to be a Lewis repeat I think.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2021)

I've been down the doctors with my Good Lady this afternoon, she's finally had her steroid injection in the knee, she had to wait because they wouldn't do it straight after her virus jab, getting her out the house in the wheelchair is always entertaining, I need to organize some wheelchair ramps, the worse bit is the ninety degree turn to get her out the door. The surgery is being used as a vaccination centre and it was interesting watching them whilst we were waiting, very well organized, bringing them in in groups of nine they came in were seated and barely had time to fill in the form before they were in, injected and out to the waiting area out the back and on their way.


----------



## gavroche (18 Mar 2021)

Our daughter's car needs a new front coil spring on her car so she went for a quote this afternoon. I went with her and asked for a quote on my Renault Captur for renewing cambelt and water pump. 
Renault dealer: £650
Local Renault specialist independent garage in North Wales: £350
Daughter's local garage in Devon: £493.
As I am going home next Wednesday, my local Renault independent will be doing it. It certainly does pay to shop around.
Our daughter still wants to buy my Renault so I just want to make sure everything is ok and saves her the expense.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> Our daughter's car needs a new front coil spring on her car so she went for a quote this afternoon. I went with her and asked for a quote on my Renault Captur for renewing cambelt and water pump.
> Renault dealer: £650
> Local Renault specialist independent garage in North Wales: £350
> Daughter's local garage in Devon: £493.
> ...


I never use main dealers for servicing. They are a rip off. We are lucky we have a few decent local garages.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I never use main dealers for servicing. They are a rip off. We are lucky we have a few decent local garages.


We have one garage here run by a whizz kid who was in the oil industry. Very slick and all staff in same uniform boiler suits. He is fairly new but was a rally buff and seems very efficient and not expensive. My son employed his brother in Teneriffe for a while so mebbe that helps my bills.
The next one is 10 miles away and another 21 miles. Next is 60 miles and is the only recovery garage to take cars back to mainland so if I have a malfunction the AA will send somebody from 60 miles away.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2021)

It's bin night for an eary pick up tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

I'll go and peel a couple of spuds for tea then watch The Repair Shop I think.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Still have a repeat prescription phone number here. You just leave your details and what you want and go to the chemist 48 hours later.



My surgery still does this too, but my mums one only does does repeats by going to the surgery and using the paper repeat , by app or by email. If some old person says they cannot get to the surgery and do not use the web that’s when they are told to get the chemist to do it . Tbh email is the only way they want communicate. If I need to talk to a doctor about my mum ( I have P.O.A. ) , the receptionist will listen intently but instead of booking me an appointment to see a doctor will tell me to put all this info in an email and send it to the surgery 🙁🙁.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

I always use the dealer where I bought my car. It's owned by Gwyndaf Evans. His son is a rally driver and just missed winning the championship this year. Never have a problem with them and they pick my car up and being it back as well.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I always use the dealer where I bought my car. It's owned by Gwyndaf Evans. His son is a rally driver and just missed winning the championship this year. Never have a problem with them and they pick my car up and being it back as well.


 
I've got a grotty car repairers, I kid you not, but they do a good job and cheap too. The original owner John went walkabout and has never been seen since, that was over 5 years ago and is still missing, his son-in-law took over the business and now it is doing very well.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Pick a day and make that day housework day, get it all done on that day. And don't worry if its not perfect.


Very much agree. Tuesday is housework for me. Thursday is allotment. Monday, Wednesday, Friday cycling. Weekends whatever.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll go and peel a couple of spuds for tea then watch The Repair Shop I think.


So is that your tea ? 2 raw spuds ?


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So is that your tea ? 2 raw spuds ?


 
I suppose it's better than one and Mo said she couldn't cook


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I always use the dealer where I bought my car. It's owned by Gwyndaf Evans. His son is a rally driver and just missed winning the championship this year. Never have a problem with them and they pick my car up and being it back as well.


My car gets picked up and returned as well.
I hope the son is not one of the pestilence who inflict themselves on us every October. I go away for the whole week. Arrogant shower of B's got up my nose every year when I stayed.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Very much agree. Tuesday is housework for me. Thursday is allotment. Monday, Wednesday, Friday cycling. Weekends whatever.


 
I just do things when they need doing except the washing and changing the bed that's done weekly


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Mrs Exlaser works in pharmacy so knows how the system is supposed to work .
> 1) Person orders repeat prescription from doctor using the paper repeat , by email or by using an app. Doctors are not really supposed to take repeat orders over the phone , but some still do .
> 3) Doctor sends prescription to nominated pharmacy.
> 2)Doctors are trying to put the work of reordering onto pharmacy so they don’t have to do it due to the rise of online pharmacy as that how these companies work.
> ...


I haven't a clue what the system is at my GP practice or pharmacy. I email the pharmacy on a Sunday evening and pick up the repeat on Thursday. Works.

When our GP moved over to an app it all went wrong two months in a row. I spoke to the pharmacist and he asked me to go back to email. I did. It works.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a grotty car repairers, I kid you not, but they do a good job and cheap too. The original owner John went walkabout and has never been seen since, that was over 5 years ago and is still missing, his son-in-law took over the business and now it is doing very well.


My local garage in the good old days was where you went for a gents haircut as well as a blether and a cup of coffee.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been down the doctors with my Good Lady this afternoon, she's finally had her steroid injection in the knee, she had to wait because they wouldn't do it straight after her virus jab, getting her out the house in the wheelchair is always entertaining, I need to organize some wheelchair ramps, the worse bit is the ninety degree turn to get her out the door. The surgery is being used as a vaccination centre and it was interesting watching them whilst we were waiting, very well organized, bringing them in in groups of nine they came in were seated and barely had time to fill in the form before they were in, injected and out to the waiting area out the back and on their way.


Backwards is the best way as I had the same problem. We also had steps and we were going to be supplied with a stair climbing machine but my wife died before it was delivered.
I got a demo in Glasgow of the machine which would have been very handy.


----------



## gavroche (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll go and peel a couple of spuds for tea then watch The Repair Shop I think.


I like that program too and I admire the skills of the staff there.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Ain't there some sort of row going on about putting DNR on patients they shouldn't.



I had a brush with this kind of thing a few months ago . My mums surgery had noted she had the ambulance out a couple of times in the night because of having falls , the doctor wanted to know if she could help. We had a great conversation and she sent the practice nurse out to see my mum the next day . All went well , lots of good advice and practical help was given and organised. But then she started taking about a new form all surgeries had to fill in and it turn out it was about DNR . A copy is left in the persons house for the ambulance crew . The trouble started when my old mum said no, as the nurse kept asking the same questions in different ways . I felt my mum was being pressurised and stepped and told the nurse my mum had made her wishes clear in wanting to be resuscitated. My mum is 87 and has mild dementia but is still capable of making her mind up at this point and when she isn’t capable, the instructions in the POA will kick in.

The whole thing made me feel very uncomfortable as if I had not been there she could have signed and how many other old people up and down the country have been put in the same position .


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just been to pick the car up from its valet. Nice and clean and shiny inside and out now. Must make more effort myself to keep it looking decent. Can't be bothered walking now so I will just have a cuppa and potter on the computer until tea time. * Another night of crap telly I see. Will have to be a Lewis repeat I think.*



Here, on BBC2, we have a program about sewage at 9:00pm, can't wait


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good god. They seem to be putting DNR on a lot of patients. Bloody cheek. 3 cheers for your daugther


I read somewhere recently it is now standard practice to put DNR notices on care home residents. I must try and find that article.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I always use the dealer where I bought my car. It's owned by Gwyndaf Evans. His son is a rally driver and just missed winning the championship this year. Never have a problem with them and they pick my car up and being it back as well.



Gwyndaf Evans was a good rally driver too


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2021)

Well, I've aggravated my Achilles. Not happy with this. I think it will be an ice pack evening.

Just had a call from Sandy at an energy company. She asked "how are you today?" I told her my Achilles is a bit stiff. Well, she asked.

Popped in to the Mundane News thread today for the first time. Don't let anyone ever tell you we're all slightly bonkers in here!!! Mundane. Wow!

Mushroom Stroganoff for tea. Pure coincidence @welsh dragon .......I must go and cook before Mrs P returns.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Here, on BBC2, we have a program about sewage at 9:00pm, can't wait


So more shite on the telly tonight........ right the kitchen calls.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So more shite on the telly tonight........ right the kitchen calls.


And just think you are paying for that


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well, I've aggravated my Achilles. Not happy with this. I think it will be an ice pack evening.
> 
> Just had a call from Sandy at an energy company. She asked "how are you today?" I told her my Achilles is a bit stiff. Well, she asked.
> 
> ...




It's very errrrrr mundane over that way.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2021)

Apologies I mislead you all on DNR notices in care homes. It's been found there are some care homes which have implemented a blanket DNR policy.

https://www.theguardian.com/society...rders-imposed-on-english-care-homes-finds-cqc


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I read somewhere recently it is now standard practice to put DNR notices on care home residents. I must try and find that article.



Here, 3 hours ago...? 


ColinJ said:


> I saw it on the news earlier. It has been done *hundreds of times* without consulting the patients or their families!





PaulSB said:


> Apologies I mislead you all on DNR notices in care homes. It's been found there are some care homes which have implemented a blanket DNR policy.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/society...rders-imposed-on-english-care-homes-finds-cqc


Yes - that's the one!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I just do things when they need doing except the washing and changing the bed that's done weekly


Yes, today I took all the bedding off, turned the mattress, put all new bedding on them washed and dried all the old stuff.
I have also washed and dried the bathroom mats etc.
Tomorrow morning I will do the same with a weeks washing ie clothes.
I am officially knackered


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My local garage in the good old days was where you went for a gents haircut as well as a blether and a cup of coffee.


And something for the weekend sir


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Backwards is the best way as I had the same problem. We also had steps and we were going to be supplied with a stair climbing machine but my wife died before it was delivered.
> I got a demo in Glasgow of the machine which would have been very handy.


OWs.. may I ask how old you were when your wife died?
Reason for asking is, if my wife can't walk, shower, bath etc I have no idea how I can cope.
12 months ago I felt like Superman, now I don't


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2021)

I seem to of lost the ability on my 'phone to take a photo when replying to a thread. I used to be able to take a snap and post it immediately. 
I now have to go through images and then click on an image in the gallery. 
Anyone else?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> I had a brush with this kind of thing a few months ago . My mums surgery had noted she had the ambulance out a couple of times in the night because of having falls , the doctor wanted to know if she could help. We had a great conversation and she sent the practice nurse out to see my mum the next day . All went well , lots of good advice and practical help was given and organised. But then she started taking about a new form all surgeries had to fill in and it turn out it was about DNR . A copy is left in the persons house for the ambulance crew . The trouble started when my old mum said no, as the nurse kept asking the same questions in different ways . I felt my mum was being pressurised and stepped and told the nurse my mum had made her wishes clear in wanting to be resuscitated. My mum is 87 and has mild dementia but is still capable of making her mind up at this point and when she isn’t capable, the instructions in the POA will kick in.
> 
> The whole thing made me feel very uncomfortable as if I had not been there she could have signed and how many other old people up and down the country have been put in the same position .


We questioned the DNR at hospital today. We were told, MrsD is fully compus mentus so we don't need to speak to you.
So.... they have a 70 year old lady going through everything she has faced this week, completely on her own......they tell her "this is what we are putting in your notes".....she says "oh, ok".....and that's it!!!
Criminal !


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> I seem to of lost the ability on my 'phone to take a photo when replying to a thread. I used to be able to take a snap and post it immediately.
> I now have to go through images and then click on an image in the gallery.
> Anyone else?


No. TBH I always go through the gallery. I thought that was the only way.
I will be interested in replies.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> And something for the weekend sir


When I was married I never had anything for the weekend, I was always bloody working


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> OWs.. may I ask how old you were when your wife died?
> Reason for asking is, if my wife can't walk, shower, bath etc I have no idea how I can cope.
> 12 months ago I felt like Superman, now I don't


I would have been 79 but since then I feel more like 99 now.
We had a semi wet room which had a seat in the shower and I rigged up a battery powered doorbell system so that she could be left in the toilet and ring when she wanted assistance to get out. We had the bath removed to achieve this.
She could hardly walk but I developed a system of walking behind holding on to her until we reached a seat in the house.
Her specialist nurse said it was highly illegal but she would not object as it was practical.
She could sometimes use a walker with a seat but several times I had to borrow a supermarket wheel chair to get her back to the car or van. I preferred the motorhome as it had it’s own toilet if required but with a radar key we could use supermarket or other places with locked facilities for the disabled using the wheelchair
Nights were the worst tho’ as I often got very little sleep.
I could book her into a local respite centre to allow me to get away cycling and catch up on sleep but she referred to it as a hellhole and was ringing me constantly wanting to go home. It was actually a very good place of it’s kind but I could understand her dislike. It was subsidised by the local council so not too expensive and in any case the only available place.
I was only able to get a fixed 4 or 5 hours respite per week every Thursday but I could not leave the island in case of delay getting back.
Any mainland visits I had to take her with me but she had a Blue Badge which made parking easier and I had a couple of places I could leave her. My daughter in law is an experienced carer and was always available and in Glasgow her brother and wife were retired medicals so were available.
Latterly she had difficulty telling fact from fiction and she made a silly joke to a community nurse who did not bother to consult the specialist nurse but ran straight to social services and caused a considerable rumpus. I have never and never will forgive her for the trouble she caused.
Her specialist nurse became a great friend and went well beyond the normal duties. She would have had my guts for garters if she thought I had been mistreating her.
I have no idea what she said at the next staff meeting but she certainly read the riot act and killed the whole thing stone dead.
This seems to have unleashed a long tale but any info I have I am willing to share.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, today I took all the bedding off, turned the mattress, put all new bedding on them washed and dried all the old stuff.
> I have also washed and dried the bathroom mats etc.
> Tomorrow morning I will do the same with a weeks washing ie clothes.
> I am officially knackered


Bathroom mats are a trip hazard and we were advised to remove them.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No. TBH I always go through the gallery. I thought that was the only way.
> I will be interested in replies.


That is what I do also.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Bathroom mats are a trip hazard and we were advised to remove them.


So what is the bathroom floor made up of ie lino, tiles ??


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> OWs.. may I ask how old you were when your wife died?
> Reason for asking is, if my wife can't walk, shower, bath etc I have no idea how I can cope.
> 12 months ago I felt like Superman, now I don't


Would she want Superman or yourself though?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would she want Superman or yourself though?


I understand your comment but it doesn't help me get her in/out of the bath etc.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So what is the bathroom floor made up of ie lino, tiles ??


The bathroom floor is some sort of vinyl fitted wall to wall with a special shower tray under recessed onto a cut out of the wood floor. It is turned up inside the inner wall lining and was done by a firm of carpet fitters. The whole job took nearly a week involving a carpenter, plumber as well as an electrician.The bathroom is really small and with an awkward window was difficult to do and keep within regulation measurements.
I may try for a picture tomorrow to illustrate this.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We questioned the DNR at hospital today. We were told, MrsD is fully compus mentus so we don't need to speak to you.
> So.... they have a 70 year old lady going through everything she has faced this week, completely on her own......they tell her "this is what we are putting in your notes".....she says "oh, ok".....and that's it!!!
> Criminal !


Find out, if you or your daughter hasn't already, if the details of the DNR have been recorded as fact or opinion on the records.

Opinion can be challenged very easily, fact can be a bit harder do. Opinion can be marked as just that, on the records.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> OWs.. may I ask how old you were when your wife died?
> Reason for asking is, if my wife can't walk, shower, bath etc I have no idea how I can cope.
> 12 months ago I felt like Superman, now I don't



If you're wife can't look after herself they should put a care package in place when she comes out of hospital, down here we have a six week free trial before the package is finalised, we are in the change over period at the moment and we've yet to discuss the cost, if you can't help with the care let the care staff take care of it.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I understand your comment but it doesn't help me get her in/out of the bath etc.



That’s why care packages and carers themselves are so important and also why wifes ,husbands , partners , sons and daughters etc should never feel guilty for accepting help from what ever the source.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Find out, if you or your daughter hasn't already, if the details of the DNR have been recorded as fact or opinion on the records.
> 
> Opinion can be challenged very easily, fact can be a bit harder do. Opinion can be marked as just that, on the records.


Also talk to your wife if this is really what she wants


----------



## 12boy (19 Mar 2021)

Dave 7, getting an adult, especially someone in pain, out of a tub can require a sling and can be damn difficult by yourself. There are plastic stools with grips that will go in a shower and really make it easier to enter or get out. There are also tubs with a swingout side that are watertight when closed. If someone can try to walk but it is iffy, my rehab had a stout belt that could be held by an aide in case I fell. I would also hook it over the bottom of the bed and use it to get to sitting up when I'd been lying on my back. Sounds very much like if you can get Mrs D's back squared away everything will be easier, but until you do, these sort of things may help.
My experience for 30 years with disability claims is that feeling helpless and suffering constant pain leads to another problem, severe depression. A way to help with the powerless feeling is to involve the patient as much as possible with making decisions and participating as much as they can. For example, a person who cannot stand up to cook could perhaps peel potatoes or snap green beans and thereby feel they can still make a contribution.
Just a thought.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2021)

Morning. A bit nippy up here at the moment.  Should be nice for a brisk walk though.

Just reading back the posts to catch up. This getting old isn’t much fun is it  As for the DNRs I think it’s shocking. Most of us want to cling onto life for as long as possible as long as we are not in severe pain.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2021)

I have risen!

Click and collect shopping day todsy.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Popped in to the Mundane News thread today for the first time. Don't let anyone ever tell you we're all slightly bonkers in here!!! Mundane. Wow!


Don't think I have ever checked that section out.
Is it worth a look ?
Where is is, I don't recognise the title.
Edit.
Forget that... .I just found it


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I would have been 79 but since then I feel more like 99 now.
> We had a semi wet room which had a seat in the shower and I rigged up a battery powered doorbell system so that she could be left in the toilet and ring when she wanted assistance to get out. We had the bath removed to achieve this.
> She could hardly walk but I developed a system of walking behind holding on to her until we reached a seat in the house.
> Her specialist nurse said it was highly illegal but she would not object as it was practical.
> ...


Sad but good to read OWs.
When you are younger...... even when you see your own parents get old and die etc it doesn't really get into your head that, one day it will be you ( not you of course, I refer to me).
Married 54 good years but this has come on so quickly.
Onwards and upwards eh!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2021)

Here’s where I am just now. Shame I’m not that tall. I might be able to run fast. Finding a bike might be a problem though.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2021)

Good morning.
It is time for you to vote!!!
The question is......have I, Dave7, been a good boy?
Bear in mind YOU ARE ONLY ALLOWED TO VOTE YES!!!
I had the 1st load of washing in by 06.30.

Was in bed early, crashed out, last night. Woke at 0430 but managed another hour.
Had a coffee then attacked the washing.

I have to admit, I can procrastinate with the best of them, so am forcing myself into this houseworky stuff.
Mo......from what you say......can you imagine if we were married  The house would be a foot deep in dust and washing.
The mind boggles.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Here’s where I am just now. Shame I’m not that tall. I might be able to run fast. Finding a bike might be a problem though.
> View attachment 579322


Nice legs Mo


----------



## Paulus (19 Mar 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Another day dawns. It's cloudy at the moment, but is super brighten up later. 
Sainsbury's are delivering later, a couple of items to be sent back, coffee beans instead of ground coffee. I don't have a grinder. 
Still no apple and cinnamen buns though.
MrsP has a parcel coming at some point today.
That's the days highlights in a nutshell. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sad but good to read OWs.
> When you are younger...... even when you see your own parents get old and die etc it doesn't really get into your head that, one day it will be you ( not you of course, I refer to me).
> Married 54 good years but this has come on so quickly.
> Onwards and upwards eh!



When we were young we thought we were invincible and would live forever, its a shocking moment that morning we looked in the mirror and an old person was looking back.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2021)

Morning. Allegedly 7 deg here at the moment. It's Friday and one of my twin grandsons will be back from Uni today foe a couple of weeks. Hoorah. His brother will be happy.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks. In a bit of a rush this morning so a very quick hello! A beautiful day has dawned so I'm going to the seaside, well Southport where if one is lucky the tide has come in and the sea is visible, most of the time you'd think Southport was the last town before a three day trek across the desert. 

Dave r and Dave7 I hope the news and day is good. Fingers crossed here.

My get up and go has got up, put on lycra and is stood at the backdoor tapping it's feet. I'm meeting a couple of buddies at the seaside for coffee. They are taking a tarmac route, I've devised one which is part gravel and part tarmac. How long this will take is about the same length as a piece of string.

Catch you all later 

Oh yes. Behave! No more smut please. I've let you all off for a couple of days. Indulged you I suppose. You know what I'm talking about. Bloomers and Y-fronts OK but beyond this??? Well.........


----------



## oldwheels (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sad but good to read OWs.
> When you are younger...... even when you see your own parents get old and die etc it doesn't really get into your head that, one day it will be you ( not you of course, I refer to me).
> Married 54 good years but this has come on so quickly.
> Onwards and upwards eh!


I took a couple of pics to show what can be done in a tiny space but pushing the building regulations to their limits. The seat can be seen folded against the wall where it is fixed. The half doors fold out and the curtain is pulled round. There are two curtains but only one is needed really. It is bigger and better than the tiny shower cubicles. I am standing in the furthest corner behind the door to give an idea of space.( or rather lack of).
We had been together for 60 years when she died and being realistic it was better she went first as she would have ended in a care home which she hated.




T


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2021)

Mornimg all 

Strewth! It's Fish Friday already. 
Off for a stroll down to the village for a paper, then a drive into Barnstaple to the garden centre, picking up F&C on the way back.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2021)

I am back and sat down with brekkie now.

Was a lovely, but chilly walk.

Another pic taken from the top of the hill looking towards the village of Comrie.


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Mar 2021)

Morning all . Another 5am start for me as mum had another fall.She’s ok , nothing serious. I had thought with measures the intervention team and her doctors had put in place things were getting better . Oh well , it’s a bit twosteps forward and one step back .


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Another 5am start for me as mum had another fall.She’s ok , nothing serious. I had thought with measures the intervention team and her doctors had put in place things were getting better . Oh well , it’s a bit twosteps forward and one step back .


Takes me back. When my dad and step mum were in their last years my heart used to be in my mouth every time the phone went as it was invariably either something like a fall or illness.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2021)




----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Takes me back. When my dad and step mum were in their last years my heart used to be in my mouth every time the phone went as it was invariably either something like a fall or illness.


Cheers mo, that’s exactly how I feel 😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Cheers mo, that’s exactly how I feel 😀😀


It's horrible and drags you down a bit. Didn't help that I had a brother that happily sat back and left me to get on with it. Even although he was working, not a single offer of help at weekends, evenings, holidays......nothing. I don't speak to him now


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2021)

Just having a look at this evenings telly. I don't think I fancy 3 hours of Comic Relief so it will be an old Vera. The storyline doesn't sound that familiar although I think I've seen them all. Could have missed the odd one I suppose.


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's horrible and drags you down a bit. Didn't help that I had a brother that happily sat back and left me to get on with it. Even although he was working, not a single offer of help at weekends, evenings, holidays......nothing. I don't speak to him now


Spot on about it dragging you down. That’s very sad about what happened between you and your brother. I am an only child so it all up to me. Such is life , you do what you have do .


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Takes me back. When my dad and step mum were in their last years my heart used to be in my mouth every time the phone went as it was invariably either something like a fall or illness.


My daughter keeps saying she wants to come and sit with me.
My son** who lives 60 miles away wants to come and stay with me.
I just want to be on my own.
I know I shouldn't keep them at arms length but I am an emotional person and company upsets me.
**2000 last night he wanted to drive over. I just wanted to have a drink and go to bed, which I did, and slept surprisingly well considering all the sh*t going around inside my head.
Anyway 10.30 today MrsD is in the breast screening section to find how serious it is. Our daughter is being allowed to be with her and I am so grateful for that.
I hope for the best and will let you know.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Mornimg all
> 
> Strewth! It's Fish Friday already.
> Off for a stroll down to the village for a paper, then a drive into Barnstaple to the garden centre, picking up F&C on the way back.


It was fish Friday a few days ago at this rate it'll soon be christmas


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It was fish Friday a few days ago at this rate it'll soon be christmas


It was Christmas 3 months ago.
Did you miss it ?


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning.
> It is time for you to vote!!!
> The question is......have I, Dave7, been a good boy?
> Bear in mind YOU ARE ONLY ALLOWED TO VOTE YES!!!
> ...


What had that poor washing done!


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It was Christmas 3 months ago.
> Did you miss it ?


I don't do Christmas


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It was fish Friday a few days ago at this rate it'll soon be christmas


Only another 281 days, or 41 Fish Fridays.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Only another 281 days, or 41 Fish Fridays.


That's a lot of fish Fridays  do the French know about this


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> That's a lot of fish Fridays  do the French know about this


If they don't know, are you suggesting we tell them about dirk.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> What had that poor washing done!


It looked at me. It sat in that washing basket, with a smirk and looked at me


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It looked at me. It sat in that washing basket, with a smirk and looked at me


I think you need stronger coffee, no milk, no sugar, before you start on the washing again.


----------



## Paulus (19 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's horrible and drags you down a bit. Didn't help that I had a brother that happily sat back and left me to get on with it. Even although he was working, not a single offer of help at weekends, evenings, holidays......nothing. I don't speak to him now


Same with my brother. When my Mum was on the way out, he only came once to see her, no help for me whatsoever. He did exactly the same when Dad, who had to go into a care home with dementia. I got all the phone calls, sorted out all his effects, took care of him, took him out for lunches several times a week. He only lived an hour away, but always had an excuse about being busy, shift working etc etc. 
I did shift work, weekends etc but I was the one who went to the hospital. 
The only time he was interested was after the funeral, which he also left all the arrangements to me and MrsP, was when Dad's estate was sorted out, again by me. He did actually ask about how much he was going to get before Dad's funeral. 
He is not a nice person really, very selfish.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2021)

5.1 mile walk done - garmin - your VO2 Max is in the top 10%, your fitness age is 28


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It was fish Friday a few days ago at this rate it'll soon be christmas


Time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## monkers (19 Mar 2021)

Good afternoon all ... bit late clocking in today.

Gosh I did feel rough yesterday afternoon. I think I already had a bit of a cold which probably made matters worse, but I do think the jab was behind it. Despite that I would do that again; I will go for the second jab even if it means a repeat, and I'm a 'wuss' (as I'm sometime reminded indoors).

I slept soundly but I had crashed on the sofa, I got left there, but made my way to bed after I woke at 5. To my utter disgust Mr Ted had been stolen from me, and I subsequently discovered him being held hostage in a tight headlock. I was not best pleased!

We actually got out for a bimble together today. I wasn't aching or hurting but I couldn't find much in the way of power - Danni could have left me for dead with ease today. We managed about 14 miles only. I had a few more miles available but wasn't sorry to be home either.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's horrible and drags you down a bit. Didn't help that I had a brother that happily sat back and left me to get on with it. Even although he was working, not a single offer of help at weekends, evenings, holidays......nothing. I don't speak to him now



The "dependant relative/parent" seems to be a "problem" no matter the family size. I am one of three, one of whom lives 300. miles away, and, most of "looking after" my late mother, fell to me. Mrs @BoldonLad is one of ten, and there was a noticeable absence of "volunteers" when her mother, then her brother needed help.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2021)

Just watched a film on Netflix based on the Iranian Embassy seige. I can't believe it happened 40 years ago.


----------



## derrick (19 Mar 2021)

Well it's another lunch break for me, just need a cup of tea to wash the sandwich down, just waiting for kettle to boil.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2021)

The machine has done the washing


----------



## derrick (19 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> The "dependant relative/parent" seems to be a "problem" no matter the family size. I am one of three, one of whom lives 300. miles away, and, most of "looking after" my late mother, fell to me. Mrs @BoldonLad is one of ten, and there was a noticeable absence of "volunteers" when her mother, then her brother needed help.


I have a sister who does not stop moaning about looking after her mum, My parents moved away from London 30 odd years ago, we tried to talk them out of it, but they went ahead anyway, Shortly after my sister followed them to where they went, skived and pounced of them for years her kids where the same, they had a lot of stuff from my parents, Now my mum is on her own and all my sister does is slag the rest of the family off, we are all a long way from mum, we all see her when we can, For my sister it's pay back time, but she don't like it, There is no love lost between the rest of the family and my sister.


----------



## derrick (19 Mar 2021)

On a lighter note, i managed to pick up a e bike motor controller and battery today, Have not got a clue what i am going to do with it yet, But what ever it turns into the kids in the street will enjoy it.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Mar 2021)

derrick said:


> I have a sister who does not stop moaning about looking after her mum, My parents moved away from London 30 odd years ago, we tried to talk them out of it, but they went ahead anyway, Shortly after my sister followed them to where they went, skived and pounced of them for years her kids where the same, they had a lot of stuff from my parents, Now my mum is on her own and all my sister does is slag the rest of the family off, we are all a long way from mum, we all see her when we can, For my sister it's pay back time, but she don't like it, There is no love lost between the rest of the family and my sister.



In my example, parents never moved away, myself and one brother lived "local", in Mrs @BoldonLad's case, parents never moved away, of the ten children, 8 lived "local", one about 100 miles away, one emigrated (Australia). Parents are all "late" parents now, and, there were no "spoils" to divide. Mrs @BoldonLad has a brother, who requires a degree of "care", Mrs @BoldonLad used to do it, but, she suffered a TIA about 4 years ago, and, can no longer cope with it. There was no rush to volunteer from the six other "possibles", so, I see to to it. It does sometimes present problems, since I am "only" an in-law, but, to me, it is not worth falling out over. I do, however, have my opinion on the subject.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Mar 2021)

derrick said:


> On a lighter note, i managed to pick up a e bike motor controller and battery today, Have not got a clue what i am going to do with it yet, But what ever it turns into the kids in the street will enjoy it.


A kid here had a traditional looking bogie but somebody put a motor on it and he was often seen out with his pals. I think he was disabled in some way and could not walk well so it got him out and the rest of the gang looked after him. Not seen him around for a while so he may have grown out of it but in any case a tourist would have mashed him last summer anyway.


----------



## 12boy (19 Mar 2021)

On the familial thing...
I live about 700 miles from my Dad and although I spent my vacation time with him it was only for a week or so, several times a year. My sister did the rest and it was considerable. She and I never really lived together as my Dad married her Mom when I was 7 and she 13, and we went to boarding school for a while. We saw each other but only occasionally as I moved away avter college.
When my Dad died after Mom, she took care of the inheritance issues and bent overbackwards to be totally honest and fair. Unlike in many families his death and how she handled it made us closer and to this day I would do anything for her. Her integrity and kindness to my Dad will never be forgotten. There is a lot of crazy and disfunction in our families but only love and respect between my sister and her husband and my wife and me. It could have been so different. 
Back to the chiro today as yesterday's digging out finally trashed my back. The thing about the back is I am afraid to do much as I don't want to make it worse. By the time this snow melts in the next couple days I will be my normal obnoxious self.
Be well and safe...
By the way, OldWheels, nice job on the shower arrangement.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Mar 2021)

Got out early for a trike run this morning but still cold as the sun was not fully out. 
Campervan in a usual spot and much more traffic than usual. I know the regular users of this road and I reckon about 50% were probably tourist and parts of the road are getting dangerous for me.
This really makes me angry as I am not supposed to leave our level 3 area to go to Oban which is level 4 but tourists seem to think that rules do not apply to them and they can come here from higher levels with no bar if they fancy and nobody seems able to stop them.
I dread the summer when I will be virtually housebound again due to tourists. None of them give a toot about those who live in such areas all year. I would leave my home of the last 50 years but not sure I could handle a move now.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> On the familial thing...
> I live about 700 miles from my Dad and although I spent my vacation time with him it was only for a week or so, several times a year. My sister did the rest and it was considerable. She and I never really lived together as my Dad married her Mom when I was 7 and she 13, and we went to boarding school for a while. We saw each other but only occasionally as I moved away avter college.
> When my Dad died after Mom, she took care of the inheritance issues and bent overbackwards to be totally honest and fair. Unlike in many families his death and how she handled it made us closer and to this day I would do anything for her. Her integrity and kindness to my Dad will never be forgotten. There is a lot of crazy and disfunction in our families but only love and respect between my sister and her husband and my wife and me. It could have been so different.
> Back to the chiro today as yesterday's digging out finally trashed my back. The thing about the back is I am afraid to do much as I don't want to make it worse. By the time this snow melts in the next couple days I will be my normal obnoxious self.
> ...


I did not do any of the actual work and it required a lot of planning to conform to the regulations. Even something as mundane as a toilet has to be a minimum distance from any wall or obstruction. The shower also had a minimum size allowed and we just managed it with only a little creative measuring.


----------



## rustybolts (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It looked at me. It sat in that washing basket, with a smirk and looked at me


I am more in the Mo camp when it comes to housework I could go out and run or ride a bike for ages but the thought of doing a lot of housework exhausts me. Luckily her indoors gives me a metaphorical boot in de hole from time to time and guilt makes me catch up. Lovel y photos Mo !👍


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just watched a film on Netflix based on the Iranian Embassy seige. I can't believe it happened 40 years ago.


Still recall when the SAS went in, they cut the scheduled programs to go live, then continued it on the news.

John Wayne had just gone down the bank into the river to the old house where they were holding out. Then they cut to the live broadcast. Never did see the end of it.

Two of us were missing at school that day and the next, the other reappeared on the Wednesday. And thus began a bizarre series of events that followed us both over the next two years.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2021)

Question of the day.
How does a sock get lost/disappear ??
Done all the washing.
Folded it prior to putting it away and............. there is one odd sock.
Checked all the washing......fine.
Checked washing machine and tumble drier.....nothing.
So where the hell has it gone ????


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just watched a film on Netflix based on the Iranian Embassy seige. I can't believe it happened 40 years ago.


I actually knew one of girls in the embassy when that siege happened. Only vaguely and tbh I never saw her again.
40 YEARS..... WOW


----------



## monkers (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Question of the day.
> How does a sock get lost/disappear ??
> Done all the washing.
> Folded it prior to putting it away and............. there is one odd sock.
> ...



Look in the filter.

Check the door seal by stretching it and looking for splits.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Question of the day.
> How does a sock get lost/disappear ??
> Done all the washing.
> Folded it prior to putting it away and............. there is one odd sock.
> ...




That is one of lifes great mysteries


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Question of the day.
> How does a sock get lost/disappear ??
> Done all the washing.
> Folded it prior to putting it away and............. there is one odd sock.
> ...



Its hiding in plain sight, you'll probably find it when you're not looking for it.


----------



## monkers (19 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That is one of lifes great mysteries



I blame you. As you failed to knit @numbnuts a willy warmer, he's become a sock thief.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2021)

I've had another call from the Bank Of England, same robot voice, I rang off as soon as I realized what it was same as last time. Trouble is that I'm now getting curious as what it is.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I actually knew one of girls in the embassy when that siege happened. Only vaguely and tbh I never saw her again.
> 40 YEARS..... WOW


I can tell you _exactly _what I was doing that day... It was my first visit to Yorkshire and I was stopping in Haworth with my then friend, eventual girlfriend, now ex/Covid bubble pal. The TV news was on with sound turned down and I saw the SAS going in and thought WTF is going on there!? 

Mid-20s to mid-60s in the blink of an eye, and with _none _of the good things that I had hoped for happening in between... 

Oh, well, maybe I will have a long and happy retirement? Pretty please, oh imaginary being controlling such matters!


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Question of the day.
> How does a sock get lost/disappear ??
> Done all the washing.
> Folded it prior to putting it away and............. there is one odd sock.
> ...



It has appeared in our washing basket, or, we have lost one too


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Look in the filter.
> 
> Check the door seal by stretching it and looking for splits.


Sorry monkers your wrong , every one knows the sock goblin is responsible.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I blame you. As you failed to knit @numbnuts a willy warmer, he's become a sock thief.


As I have said before I do not need a willy warmer, it's hot enough ......... thanks


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2021)

So it's socks and families for the topic of the day. I've seen my sister once in the past 33 years. She cut herself off from the entire family other than our aunt, our mother's sister. My aunt knows why but says nothing, my sister was viciously unpleasant to many before she cut herself off. One of life's genuine mysteries. My cousin's on my mother's side haven't communicated with us in perhaps 25 years, when I realised it was all one way I gave up.

Socks? Well I have three sons. It was a nightmare. I had a box in which I kept the odd socks (never had even ones ) and every so often I'd match them up. It wasn't unusual to have 20-25 left over after the matching up was complete.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I blame you. As you failed to knit @numbnuts a willy warmer, he's become a sock thief.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2021)

Right, for those of you who don't yet understand/believe that _Big Google Is Watching Us, _what do make of _this_?

I have just completed today's Metro cryptic crossword. The last clue I answered was _Will it prevent death, or deal a fatal blow? (4, 9)_

Based on the letters I already had, I reckoned that the answer might be _Life preserver. _I could see the preventing death part, but not the fatal blow reference so I Googled 'Life preserver' on my phone. 

The first result was as expected... *THIS*. 

Ah, there was an alternative, which was what I was looking for - a type of club, as used by Victorian gentlemen to fight off ruffians attacking them in the street...



Article said:


> *THE LIFE PRESERVER.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LINK*

Good, crossword finished, I put the paper and phone down and turned this laptop on. I thought I'd watch a couple of YouTube videos before coming back here and the one below was the first to pop up in the suggestions. Ok, let's have a look. It might be a fun entry for a 'helmet discussion' thread...?  



So why do I mention it here? Take a look in the comments...



Video comment said:


> kev2020
> 1 day ago
> I think Gavin has been trying to get rid of him for years and is getting depressed.
> 
> Last year's trip: See Gavin? That's why we wear *life preservers*? Did you see that Gavin?




About 1 minute after I searched for it on a different device (but same wifi network)... too much of a coincidence! When the last time that 'life preserver' popped up on _your_ screen? 

I'm going to investigate this with different searches. I will report back later!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Right, for those of you who don't yet understand/believe that _Big Google Is Watching Us, _what do make of _this_?
> 
> I have just completed today's Metro cryptic crossword. The last clue I answered was _Will it prevent death, or deal a fatal blow? (4, 9)_
> 
> ...



I don't use Google any more. I always use DuckDuckGo.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2021)

A very encouraging solo ride today. Averaged 17 for the first 45 miles and then finished off on the towpath for 3/4 miles which dropped it to 15.3avg.

Put my kit on to wash. Just walked by the washing machine and noticed red and blue LEDs flashing inside the machine............my heart rate monitor has red and blue LEDs. 😭🤞😭


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2021)

Oh yes, I do like it when things work out well. I was putting my bike away about 2.30 when a friend, more someone we know, stopped to chat. She and her husband like to cycle. She told me she was finding it harder these days to keep up. I suggested an ebike, she said she'd feel a fraud. We had a long chat, upshot was they had already looked at Ribble but weren't certain. I told her to go to my LBS.

I had already planned a trip to the LBS for a new track pump. I mentioned my recommendation to the owner while I was there.

Just got a call from the lady to say she and her husband have been. Service was wonderful, her husband has ordered and the LBS are going to make recommendations based on enquires they'll make for the lady.

Result!!!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2021)

Frankly I'm disappointed. I made a special effort today to take a photograph. I thought there's bound to be a relevant "Your bike in front of a....." thread but no there isn't. You may feel very privileged I've chosen to share one of my favourite road names with you all.







Ralph was a local fisherman who set off in a winter storm. He didn't return on time so his wife went searching for him on the marshes. It's said she can still be seen wandering the lane and calling his name on stormy winter nights.


----------



## monkers (19 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Frankly I'm disappointed. I made a special effort today to take a photograph. I thought there's bound to be a relevant "Your bike in front of a....." thread but no there isn't. You may feel very privileged I've chosen to share one of my favourite road names with you all.
> 
> View attachment 579386
> 
> ...



I've been in pubs where people have been heard calling for Ralph - usually down the big white telephone.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I've been in pubs where people have been heard calling for Ralph - usually down the big white telephone.


That's my middle name .....My parents didn't like me


----------



## monkers (19 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> That's my middle name .....My parents didn't like me



Imagine how the footballer Paul Dickov must feel. 

And Jasper Carrott calling his daughter Nora - though not her actual name.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I've been in pubs where people have been heard calling for Ralph - usually down the big white telephone.


And some times there other friend Hughie


----------



## monkers (19 Mar 2021)

Sorry for the distraction Paul. I enjoyed your post and the picture but I couldn't resist making the joke. What bike is that?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> And some times there other friend Hughie


Thats the one I know.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I've been in pubs where people have been heard calling for Ralph - usually down the big white telephone.


Pubs I've been in the big white telephone was for calling God.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2021)

WoW.....I suddenly felt very tired so closed my eyes. That was it, gone... .zonked out.
Not sure its made me feel any better though.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Sorry for the distraction Paul. I enjoyed your post and the picture but I couldn't resist making the joke. What bike is that?


It's my second love, my true love being my Cervelo, a Kinesis Tripster ATR V3. We've been enjoying a close relationship since December 12th when she walked in to my life.

In seriousness it is an outstanding bike, all bias put to one side. Great build quality, comfortable and versatile. I specced her for winter, gravel and touring. The first two have worked very well to date.


----------



## monkers (19 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's my second love, my true love being my Cervelo, a Kinesis Tripster ATR V3. We've been enjoying a close relationship since December 12th when she walked in to my life.
> 
> In seriousness it is an outstanding bike, all bias put to one side. Great build quality, comfortable and versatile. I specced her for winter, gravel and touring. The first two have worked very well to date.



A talented bike indeed given that it even walks!


----------



## oldwheels (19 Mar 2021)

Chatting to my coal merchant today and remarked that I was dreading putting Marathon Plus tyres on the trike front wheels. 
" Bring it down to the camp site next Tuesday or Wednesday morning and I'll fit them for you".
Not only is he the coal merchant but also has a camp site and a bike hire and repair business and probably others I don't know about.
Since I buy all my coal from him he will do this free of charge. A proper island resident with all sorts of sidelines. 
Hope I never have to fix a puncture out on the road tho' but it should be easier second time.
In the old days if you wanted to buy a telly you went to the Sweetie Shop and anything could be got or fixed by just learning who to ask. We had experts in nearly everything somewhere around.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Question of the day.
> How does a sock get lost/disappear ??
> Done all the washing.
> Folded it prior to putting it away and............. there is one odd sock.
> ...


Only one got put in the washer. The other is hiding, it doesn't want to get washed.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Chatting to my coal merchant today and remarked that I was dreading putting Marathon Plus tyres on the trike front wheels.
> " Bring it down to the camp site next Tuesday or Wednesday morning and I'll fit them for you".
> Not only is he the coal merchant but also has a camp site and a bike hire and repair business and probably others I don't know about.
> Since I buy all my coal from him he will do this free of charge. A proper island resident with all sorts of sidelines.
> ...



The big factories in Coventry used to be like that, you just needed to know who to ask and you could get most job done.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I can tell you _exactly _what I was doing that day... It was my first visit to Yorkshire and I was stopping in Haworth with my then friend, eventual girlfriend, now ex/Covid bubble pal. The TV news was on with sound turned down and I saw the SAS going in and thought WTF is going on there!?
> 
> Mid-20s to mid-60s in the blink of an eye, and with _none _of the good things that I had hoped for happening in between...
> 
> Oh, well, maybe I will have a long and happy retirement? Pretty please, oh imaginary being controlling such matters!


You got to live in Yorkshire didn't you!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Only one got put in the washer. The other is hiding, it doesn't want to get washed.


You may have a point. I will go sock hunting tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> You got to live in Yorkshire didn't you!


It's no coincidence!

My friend moved to Hebden Bridge and I used to go there to visit her. That led to me going to university in Manchester/Salford and I'd come across to West Yorkshire a couple of times a month, then I moved here after I graduated.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You may have a point. I will go sock hunting tomorrow.


Dave just give up wear odd socks ,you’ll think you look hip and cool everyone else will think old silly old ***** must have got dressed in the dark  .


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> WoW.....I suddenly felt very tired so closed my eyes. That was it, gone... .zonked out.
> Not sure its made me feel any better though.


Last few days catching up on you.
Hope you feel better Tomorrow

And may your sock sear prove fruitful.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It's no coincidence!
> 
> My friend moved to Hebden Bridge and I used to go there to visit her. That led to me going to university in Manchester/Salford and I'd come across to West Yorkshire a couple of times a month, then I moved here after I graduated.


No exam required to move into Yorkshire!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> A talented bike indeed given that it even walks!


Of course. All my bikes are exceptionally talented!


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You may have a point. I will go sock hunting tomorrow.



I solved the “unmatched” or “missing” sock problem by just buying all the same socks


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2021)

@Dave7, use the SLI(Sock Loss Index)
https://news.samsung.com/global/soc...ng-in-the-wash-and-how-likely-it-is-to-happen


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I solved the “unmatched” or “missing” sock problem by just buying all the same socks


Black?


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I solved the “unmatched” or “missing” sock problem by just buying all the same socks





PaulSB said:


> Black?



I did that, brought all black socks, now I I have a drawer full in forty shades of black.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I did that, brought all black socks, now I I have a drawer full in forty shades of black.


Could have been 50 shades of grey!


----------



## 12boy (19 Mar 2021)

I am with Boldon Lad in so far as if I find a good deal on wool socks I buy 1/2 doz. Those are for cooler months and in the summer the same brand of short white cotton socks or no socks at all. Good woolen socks are one of life's little pleasures. As far finding missing things goes always look first in the last place you will look. Everyone knows you always find something in the last place you look.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Such a strange (short) dream last night. It was as though I was dreaming that I was dreaming (does that make any sense?)
> In my dream it was early morning and was getting light.... so I thought "I must get up". Then I looked at the clock and it was only 0300.......looked at the window and it as dark.
> I then really woke and it really was 0300.
> ...


Was it anything like this?

View: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x71qvyg


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Chatting to my coal merchant today and remarked that I was dreading putting Marathon Plus tyres on the trike front wheels.
> " Bring it down to the camp site next Tuesday or Wednesday morning and I'll fit them for you".
> Not only is he the coal merchant but also has a camp site and a bike hire and repair business and probably others I don't know about.
> Since I buy all my coal from him he will do this free of charge. A proper island resident with all sorts of sidelines.
> ...


Bit like the old barter system. Swapping of skills for no charge. Works well if there’s a good range of skills. 

It’s not so cold this morning but a bit misty and overcast just now. Should be fine for a walk. Not sure about the afternoon as the weekends are getting way too busy for my liking and I struggle to find somewhere quieter to walk.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2021)

Good morning Mo and anyone else up at the god forsaken hour.
I got up at 0530 after crashing out early last night.
@classic33 I salute you. That sock was indeed hiding.
I went over every possible place.....laundry basket, basket I use to carry washing down etc.
Then went over it again......and there it was, hiding in the washing machine.
Is that a good omen for the day ahead


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Mar 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
The first day of Spring ☀
I still haven’t got round to painting the last few fence panels, might tackle it later when it warms up a bit.
Mrs Tenkaykev and I have finally caught up with” Line of Duty “ ready for the new season.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2021)

Morning. 7 deg here. Overcast but dry and calm.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Mar 2021)

With Mrs Tenkaykev having a birthday next week I’ve ordered some new wireless earphones. She’s an avid podcast listener and hopefully these will be a nice upgrade to her existing ones. There’s also a Cold Frame that appeared last week, the doorbell sounded and a delivery person plonked it on the doorstep. Mrs Tenkaykev said “ I haven’t seen that, it’s a birthday present” so I dutifully stashed it out of sight 😁👍


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Might get a bit of gardening done today. Cut and edge the lawns etc.
First shoots appearing on the spuds I planted in February and the Nasturtiums I planted at the same time.
Spring has sprung!


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2021)

morning  only 3c here


----------



## Paulus (20 Mar 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 

Todays highlights will be a bimble to the local shops, I fancy a lamb steak for dinner with mash, peas and carrots. MrsP wants me to get a cooked chicken, she's not keen on lamb. I also need some fresh fruit and vegetables. 

Milan San Remo on the telly later, and I will partake of a few ales whilst watching.

The grass needs cutting, again, maybe a job for tomorrow. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2021)

Bit colder than I was expecting and never really warmed up even walking uphill.

Daffodils only just getting going up here.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Mar 2021)

A bit drizzly this morning but no wind. Forecast for tomorrow is not too bad so may get out early before the tourist arises.
We have 2 FB pages here. A prissy one and a realistic one. 
The realistic one is getting aroused about the numbers of tourists arriving completely outwith the regulations. I know I get a bit obsessed with this but I am by no means alone.
Even forestry tracks are getting crowded and my trike is not really suitable for rough ground anyway so I may soon be forced off the roads. 
Unless you are familiar with single track roads you would not understand the problems and the double track we have is really a race track. The highest claimed speed in the bit nearest where I live is 142.8 mph on a bit where sight lines are not really good with some blind entrances.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Black?


Yes


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2021)

Good morning. Looks like a half-decent day out. I'll visit No 2 son a bit later as I think he's done something to both his phone and tablet which prevents him calling us. It happens from time to time but usually I can monitor things closer when I pick him up for the football.

I'll have to sit on the doorstep to do this.

No other plans and to be honest not much else to say. Feel good, perfectly happy but well that's how it is today

@Dave7 any news?


----------



## monkers (20 Mar 2021)

Good morning all.

It looks less of a day out there than yesterday. I had trouble getting off to sleep last night, when I did I was woken by Danni moving about early this morning. She's already out on her bike, while I'm just thinking about breakfast. I might well bimble, but I'm expecting to see that she's been further and faster than me as increasingly happens.

Have the best day you can. xx


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> It looks less of a day out there than yesterday. I had trouble getting off to sleep last night, when I did I was woken by Danni moving about early this morning. She's already out on her bike, while I'm just thinking about breakfast. I might well bimble, but I'm expecting to see that she's been further and faster than me as increasingly happens.
> 
> Have the best day you can. xx


Lower the pressure in her tyres by about 5psi, it'll slow her down a bit.


----------



## monkers (20 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Lower the pressure in her tyres by about 5psi, it'll slow her down a bit.




I usually pump her front one up extra hard and lower the pressure in the back - that way she's going up hill all the time. 

(Anyone know why emojis have stopped working?)


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2021)

Looks like we'll be having new neighbours soon - just checked on the estate agents site and next door is listed as 'Sold'. 
Nice to know how much ours is worth.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I usually pump her front one up extra hard and lower the pressure in the back - that way she's going up hill all the time.
> 
> (Anyone know why emojis have stopped working?)



Now thats where you're going wrong, its all that hard work that's making her fly.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Looks like we'll be having new neighbours soon - just checked on the estate agents site and next door is listed as 'Sold'.
> Nice to know how much ours is worth.


T'were the single toilet that swung the deal. No need for two in such a small house. We reckon it'll make a great little holiday let this summer.

Bookings already being taken.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I usually pump her front one up extra hard and lower the pressure in the back - that way she's going up hill all the time.
> 
> (Anyone know why emojis have stopped working?)


Try it the other way round in that case, make it seem as she's going downhill forcing her to slow down.


----------



## monkers (20 Mar 2021)

Try it the other way round in that case, make it seem as she's going downhill forcing her to slow down.
[/QUOTE]

Funny thing is as much as I try, I just can't seem to manage to stop her disc brakes from rubbing - evil grin - (bloody emojis won't work)


----------



## DCLane (20 Mar 2021)

@monkers - I'd get a bit more creative and put a youth cassette on.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2021)

(bloody emojis won't work) Works for me


----------



## monkers (20 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> @monkers - I'd get a bit more creative and put a youth cassette on.



I thought about filling her frame with lead shot - but I think I've already been cautioned that it might just make her stronger.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Looks like a half-decent day out. I'll visit No 2 son a bit later as I think he's done something to both his phone and tablet which prevents him calling us. It happens from time to time but usually I can monitor things closer when I pick him up for the football.
> 
> I'll have to sit on the doorstep to do this.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul.
They are keeping her in all next week and operating towards next weekend.
Thay say they will be giving her physio throughout the week but they have been saying that for 8 days now


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2021)

I have just had breakfast.
Guess what it was......go on guess.
You give up?
OK,, it was banana and custard.
I cannot remember when I last had that but it was very enjoyable.
Lunch will be mixed salad with ham, boiled egg and maybe a bit of cheese.
I hope this is my appetite returning


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow virus dodgers.
> 
> Todays highlights will be a bimble to the local shops, I fancy a lamb steak for dinner with mash, peas and carrots. MrsP wants me to get a cooked chicken, she's not keen on lamb. I also need some fresh fruit and vegetables.
> 
> ...


Lamb can be very fatty, which I don't enjoy but the flavour is superb.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just had breakfast.
> Guess what it was......go on guess.
> You give up?
> OK,, it was banana and custard.
> ...


I like banana and custard too, but maybe not for breakfast!  Still, if it's what you fancied and gets you eating, that's great.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> T'were the single toilet that swung the deal. No need for two in such a small house. We reckon it'll make a great little holiday let this summer.
> 
> Bookings already being taken.


We have 3 WCs and its still not enough


----------



## gavroche (20 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I thought about filling her frame with lead shot - but I think I've already been cautioned that it might just make her stronger.


Put a parachute under her saddle that will deploy when she reaches 15 mph.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I blame myself for that temp
> 
> Funny thing is as much as I try, I just can't seem to manage to stop her disc brakes from rubbing - evil grin - (bloody emojis won't work)


Is the text box in which you type orange instead of white?

If so you may have accidentally clicked on the settings cog, bottom row, far right of the text editor bar above the reply text box. This switches off emojis.

Worth toggling it a couple of times to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We have 3 WCs and its still not enough


With one, they've less time to muck it up. And if it's not enough, they'll make sure that natures call is answered away from the property.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Is the text box in which you type orange instead of white?
> 
> If so you may have accidentally clicked on the settings cog, bottom row, far right of the text editor bar above the reply text box. This switches off emojis.
> 
> Worth toggling it a couple of times to see if it makes a difference.


Or without the spacing
: cool :: evil :: angel:: wacko:


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just had breakfast.
> Guess what it was......go on guess.
> You give up?
> OK,, it was banana and custard.
> I cannot remember when I last had that but it was very enjoyable.


Wot no Prunes .


----------



## monkers (20 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Is the text box in which you type orange instead of white?
> 
> If so you may have accidentally clicked on the settings cog, bottom row, far right of the text editor bar above the reply text box. This switches off emojis.
> 
> Worth toggling it a couple of times to see if it makes a difference.



Yes thanks Paul. That seems to make the menu appear and disappear. I'll guess that's what is intended? 

The default was always with the emoji bar visible, now the default is hidden and I have to toggle it on to view each time I try to use it.

The emojis sometimes now work if I start a post, but not if I make a reply. I can't add them in later as an edit either. I've tried clearing history, logging out and back in, rebooting computer etc, but always the same. This started just a couple of days or so ago. 

For this post, the menu has been off, I've switched it on, clicked an emoji or two, but nothing. Odd.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Or without the spacing
> : cool :: evil :: angel:: wacko:




The above is without spacing.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The above is without spacing.


The devil is missing!
They're laugh, hello, okay & hyper, non of which I posted.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Yes thanks Paul. That seems to make the menu appear and disappear. I'll guess that's what is intended?
> 
> The default was always with the emoji bar visible, now the default is hidden and I have to toggle it on to view each time I try to use it.
> 
> ...


Have a gander at
https://www.cyclechat.net/help/smilies/

for a bit of help.
: Vulcan :


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Yes thanks Paul. That seems to make the menu appear and disappear. I'll guess that's what is intended?
> 
> The default was always with the emoji bar visible, now the default is hidden and I have to toggle it on to view each time I try to use it.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need a new bike 🚴‍♀️😉


----------



## monkers (20 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sounds like you need a new bike 🚴‍♀️😉



haha ... trouble is that most of the new ones are heavier than the one I have (Trek Emonda series 11). Fifty years ago I had a Bob Jackson frame with a mostly campag build. It was lighter than most bikes available now despite the heavy Brooks Team Professional saddle I put on it. It felt faster too. I reckon I'd have to spend upwards of £10k to buy anything as light and fast today, or to recreate it. I was soooooooo very stoopid to sell it.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Wot no Prunes .


Going to have some prunes shortly. I thought a whole banana plus prunes would over face me.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sounds like you need a new bike 🚴‍♀️😉


Just some spare arms and legs would help.


----------



## monkers (20 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just some spare arms and legs would help.
> View attachment 579495



None of those male parts for me thanks. I'd rather be slow!


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> None of those male parts for me thanks. I'd rather be slow!


I'm not posting the female set!
They make them fairly accurate.


----------



## monkers (20 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> Yes thanks Paul. That seems to make the menu appear and disappear. I'll guess that's what is intended?
> 
> The default was always with the emoji bar visible, now the default is hidden and I have to toggle it on to view each time I try to use it.
> 
> ...



I still can't get them working. The default view I get is this - hidden smileys.







If I switch on the cog (toggle bb codes) I get this.






Smileys menu now available, but clicking on them produces nothing (or at least most of the time).


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Mar 2021)

My new MacBook has a dedicated Smiley key. I think that things are going to go full circle and we'll all be communicating using pictograms.
🤔


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I still can't get them working. The default view I get is this - hidden smileys.
> 
> View attachment 579500
> 
> ...


Can't you use the Smiley menu on your phone keyboard? 🙄🤐


----------



## monkers (20 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Can't you use the Smiley menu on your phone keyboard? 🙄🤐



I dunno, I only use my phone as a phone, I do everything else on a laptop. It probably does have a smilies menu somewhere but I don't know where. I just think it odd that it worked perfectly well up until a couple of days ago, then its suddenly stops.


----------



## monkers (20 Mar 2021)

More important matters now. Danni home now. She's had an 'off' and I'm about to make her look like a patchwork blanket - like work of sticking plasters as soon as she's finished washing. Merde.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2021)

I've been for a little bimble this morning, 20 miles. My good Lady has a new care package but the carer doesn't get here till ten, we're going to have a word and see if we can get the carer here earlier like with the original package. I waited till the carer had been, made sure my Good Lady was OK and then I headed out, did the first part of my Hoar Park loop, out through Keresley, Astley and Ansley, the other side of the village instead of turning left towards Hoar park I turned right onto the Nuneaton road and turned left down Pipers lane, at the end of the road I turned left through Birchley Heath and did a loop which brought me back to Ansley, I then followed my wheel Tracks back to the junction with Windmill lane instead of turning back to Kereskey I carried on past the Book Farm into Bedworth Heath and a regular route home. Not a bad morning for a bike ride, it was drizzling earlier on but it turned into a cold grey morning with only a light breeze. I enjoyed that.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/64094383


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been for a little bimble this morning, 20 miles. My good Lady has a new care package but the carer doesn't get here till ten, we're going to have a word and see if we can get the carer here earlier like with the original package. I waited till the carer had been, made sure my Good Lady was OK and then I headed out, did the first part of my Hoar Park loop, out through Keresley, Astley and Ansley, the other side of the village instead of turning left towards Hoar park I turned right onto the Nuneaton road and turned left down Pipers lane, at the end of the road I turned left through Birchley Heath and did a loop which brought me back to Ansley, I then followed my wheel Tracks back to the junction with Windmill lane instead of turning back to Kereskey I carried on past the Book Farm into Bedworth Heath and a regular route home. Not a bad morning for a bike ride, it was drizzling earlier on but it turned into a cold grey morning with only a light breeze. My first ride for three weeks, I enjoyed that.
> 
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/64094383


Mo would not enjoy that ride.......it looks nothing like a willy


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I thought about filling her frame with lead shot - but I think I've already been cautioned that it might just make her stronger.


Sounds like a job for...



... _Bicycle Bungee Woman!_ 

YIKES - Bicycle Bungees are ridiculously expensive! 

There are lots of cheaper alternatives though. 

I reckon you could make a bicycle tow system very simply by tying together some old inner tubes?


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Sounds like a job for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Three 29" inch sufficient?


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

monkers said:


> I still can't get them working. The default view I get is this - hidden smileys.
> 
> View attachment 579500
> 
> ...


Arrow on the end, click between text and smilies.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Three 29" inch sufficient?


Sounds about right.

You wouldn't be able to (safely) connect/disconnect the tubes when riding along, unlike those retractable tow ropes, but that doesn't sound like a big deal.


----------



## 12boy (20 Mar 2021)

Mrs D had a horrid day yesterday with nausea and vertigo. Eventually got a callback from the cancer clinic which is her go-to for medical concerns. The problem could be either a reaction to one of her cancer meds or a delayed reaction to her Pfizer 2nd dose a week ago, or both, or something else. In many ways pain is easier than nausea. Hopefully she will be better today and the later she sleeps the better. 
There might be 1/4 the snow we had a few days ago, as it is melting like crazy. We have issues with water trickling in from heavy rain or snowmelt in the past....it comes in from tiny cracks in the concrete walls in the partially below grade walls of the lower level of this house. To address this years ago I dug a couple of trenches in the back of the house, put in 6 " drainpipe and backfilled with gravel to drain the water away from the bottom level walls. We also have 1/2 dozen fans in the area where this occurs, and yesterday a trickle appeared but the fans dried it up and appear to be keeping it that way. Yippee ki yay! ( That is Wyomingish for Jolly Good!)
It is possible that there may be a ride in store for me today, depending on Mrs 12's situation.
Classic 33, the limbs you provided reminded me of the ladies on the Mount Marty College volleyball team in Yankton SD where I was stationed for a few years. Mighty they were, 6' 6"" or more in height and sported thighs as big as my chest and Schwartznegger arms. The hairstyle they favored included lacquering the hair on top of their heads into a pointy cone that provided another foot in height. If you went to the grocery store you could the "mall hair" as they called it sticking up above the shelving. As a 5' 8" pipsqueak I felt like a Yorkie next to a mastiff. As a married man one tries to avoid salacious thoughts about women young enough to be a daughter, but they did exude a certain Brobdingnian appeal.
Be safe and well...


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2021)

Hmmmmmm......... popped over to resolve No 2 son's tablet issue. Very simple, uninstall the offending apps and reinstall. 

Decided to take a look at his phone. Ah!!! What's this language on the welcome screen? Oh well, let's open the keyboard. Oh dear. Ah well let's download a new English keyboard. No internet connection. WiFi good. Internet bad.

Returned home at 1.00pm with phone. Three hours later I'm still working my way through the fixes. Internet good. Update is working. Deleted shed loads of apps. At one point his mobile app showed he had purchased 14 terrabytes of data!!!!!! Now showing as a more realistic 2gigabytes.

Can't be sure what language I'll be facing till updates are complete.

🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2021)

I have just watched Grace......really enjoyed it.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just watched Grace......really enjoyed it.


Is the telly that bad!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is the telly that bad!


Well its Saturday so lots of sport on.
I watched that between matches.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well its Saturday so lots of sport on.
> I watched that between matches.


Won't ask who(name wise), there may be some who'll watch them later. But, did who you felt should loose do so?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Won't ask who(name wise), there may be some who'll watch them later. But, did who you felt should loose do so?


Grace or football ??
Footy......yes. 2 matches that went the obvious way.


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2021)

Filled out the census thing online. I put _retired_ for my occupation, and it then asked what my last job was.

I answered "Police Officer", whereupon it rather stupidly asked me what sort of things the job entailed.

"Locking up villains" was my considered response.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Filled out the census thing online. I put _retired_ for my occupation, and it then asked what my last job was.
> 
> I answered "Police Officer", whereupon it rather stupidly asked me what sort of things the job entailed.
> 
> "Locking up villains" was my considered response.


Wouldn't Secretary have been closer to real life?


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

There's vehicles on "blues" going round the area. Counted 18 earlier, not including unmarked, and they're back again.


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's vehicles on "blues" going round the area. Counted 18 earlier, not including unmarked, and they're back again.


Just give yourself up.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's vehicles on "blues" going round the area. Counted 18 earlier, not including unmarked, and they're back again.


Take my advice.
Switch all lights off
Lock doors
Hide under table
They may not catch you.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Just give yourself up.


Why?


Dave7 said:


> Take my advice.
> Switch all lights off
> Lock doors
> Hide under table
> They may not catch you.


This punk is feeling lucky.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2021)

On my TV Mexican peasants with shovels and chairs are beating bad men with six-shooters and rifles.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> On my TV Mexican peasants with shovels and chairs are beating bad men with six-shooters and rifles.


You ever been hit with a shovel or a chair, they can hurt.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2021)

High Plains Drifter is starting. Now that's Saturday night TV!


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> High Plains Drifter is starting. Now that's Saturday night TV!


Channel?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> On my TV Mexican peasants with shovels and chairs are beating bad men with six-shooters and rifles.


Yep.......just watched it.
Only seen it 15 times 
Eli Wallach......what an actor.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> You ever been hit with a shovel or a chair, they can hurt.


I get hit with them every week if I don't do as I am told.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I get hit with them every week if I don't do as I am told.


And they tend to be still usable.


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> On my TV Mexican peasants with shovels and chairs are beating bad men with six-shooters and rifles.





Dave7 said:


> Yep.......just watched it.
> Only seen it 15 times
> Eli Wallach......what an actor.


The man who said “ I’ll be back “ before Arnie .


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Channel?


ITV4


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> ITV4


Is there a plus one channel?


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is there a plus one channel?


Free view 59


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2021)

I've had decent day, out on my bike for a couple of hours this morning, watching rugby this afternoon and evening, a bit disappointed at the England match but Wales France this evening was entertaining.


----------



## gavroche (20 Mar 2021)

In July last year, we were due to go and see " Les Miserables" in Birmingham but because of Covid it was cancelled and rebooked for June this year. I got an email yesterday advising me that it is cancelled again for the same reason and is now rebooked for August 2022. 
We might get to see it one day.


----------



## 12boy (20 Mar 2021)

I believe in " All quiet on the Western Front" there was a discussion on how effective shovels were in trench warfare. BTW, "if God did not want them to be shorn He would not have made them sheep."


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> I believe in " All quiet on the Western Front" there was a discussion on how effective shovels were in trench warfare. BTW, "if God did not want them to be shorn He would not have made them sheep."


Shorter handles and smaller blades.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2021)

Brrrrr. We are currently at minus 1 but hopefully warm up later. 

It is a certain green dragon’s birthday today. 🍰


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2021)

Good day people. Ah ha! I see I'm the first up, it's been a while since that happened. Looking out of the window I'm not surprised you're all still tucked up in bed* - misty, murky, miserable here.

* @Mo1959 is, I'm sure, the exception and will already be wandering a heathery Scottish hillside.

Terrible sleep. Unusually for me I couldn't get to sleep. Downstairs till 2.30 before finally getting to bed and asleep. Woke at 5.45. I will be snoozing later.

Today? I have to put the plans for restarting club rides to the committee for approval. Probably this is why I haven't slept. It's a lot of work and I'm always slightly nervous about such things even amongst friends. A bit like the night before a business pitch.

In other matters I'm looking for an ever decreasing circle to join. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Brrrrr. We are currently at minus 1 but hopefully warm up later.
> 
> It is a certain green dragon’s birthday today. 🍰


I don't know, there I am busily typing away while imagining you wandering the Scottish hills when in fact, like me, you're skulking around here.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2021)

Good morning people, slept through to six this morning, got the early call from my good lady and have now gone back to bed.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2021)

Happy Birthday @welsh dragon 👏🎂🎉🥂


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> In July last year, we were due to go and see " Les Miserables" in Birmingham but because of Covid it was cancelled and rebooked for June this year. I got an email yesterday advising me that it is cancelled again for the same reason and is now rebooked for August 2022.
> We might get to see it one day.


Worth the wait if it has a decent cast.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2021)

A happy birthday to our Welsh Dragon.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> I believe in " All quiet on the Western Front" there was a discussion on how effective shovels were in trench warfare. BTW, "if God did not want them to be shorn He would not have made them sheep."


That was our Eli.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2021)

Morning all.
I was sick of waking early so last night stayed up till 2200** and had a few whiskies.
This morning I woke at..........
0500. How does that work?.
Cold and dark this morning.
I will try another walk. I feel I can get a 2 miler in. Yesterday I only managed 1 mile.
Breckie.
Banana and custard
Or
Prunes with yogurt
Has to be one or t'other.
** my body clock is knackered. I wake at 0500 then by 1900 I have gone.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2021)

We have a woodpecker who likes to start work early. Noisy bugger doesn't know it's Sunday.

Mind you we have a neighbour with similar tendencies..........


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have a woodpecker who likes to start work early. Noisy bugger doesn't know it's Sunday.
> 
> Mind you we have a neighbour with similar tendencies..........


What!!!! A neighbour that pecks holes in trees


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What!!!! A neighbour that pecks holes in trees


You haven't met him........


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2021)

Line Of Duty

Worth watching ??
Starts tonight but not sure whether to commit to a 7 part series.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Happy Birthday @welsh dragon 👏🎂🎉🥂




Thank you. 21 again and again and again and a little bit extra.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

Morning all. A tad cool but we have lots of sun so later it will be nice and warm I hope

A new series of Midsumer murders starts tonight. Wooohoo

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Happy birthday @welsh dragon .
Doggie walk on the beach and pottering in the garden are the order of the day here.
One more week to go before we can meet up with our pals in Minehead - can't wait!


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Mar 2021)

Happy birthday @welsh dragon, have a wonderful day


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2021)

Welshie........happy birthday to you.
I trust Mr WD will spoil you


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

Thank you everyone for your Birthday wishes.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Welshie........happy birthday to you.
> I trust Mr WD will spoil you




Dinner will be made for me


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Line Of Duty
> 
> Worth watching ??
> Starts tonight but not sure whether to commit to a 7 part series.


If it is half as good as the previous 6 series, it is worth watching


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2021)

Happy Birthday Welsh Dragon


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2021)

Good morning all fellow peeps. 
I've been awake since 06.00, listening to the radio and drinking tea.

Dog walking shortly and another bimble on the bike later on. MrsP is going to meet our daughter for a walk, leaving me free to watch the football on the telly this afternoon. 

Another day in paradise.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Mar 2021)

Overcast but still dry and no wind. Need to get out soon for a run before the traffic starts.
Being Sunday there should be no commercials and nothing much else should be out as it is not a sightseeing type day.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2021)

Not long back a sunny, but still chilly walk. Any cars still parked in the shade have a bit of frost on the windscreens. Absolutely perfect for walking though.

Looking forward to tonight's telly. Midsomer Murders and Line of Duty clash though so I will need to catch up on one.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Birthday Welsh Dragon




Thank you.


----------



## GM (21 Mar 2021)

Morning all...Enjoying a Sunday morning lie in, it's nearly as good as the rest of the weeks lie in. 

Happy birthday Mrs Welsh Dragon, have a good 'un 🥂


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Enjoying a Sunday morning lie in, it's nearly as good as the rest of the weeks lie in.
> 
> Happy birthday Mrs Welsh Dragon, have a good 'un 🥂


Thank you


----------



## gavroche (21 Mar 2021)

Commiseration for yesterday @welsh dragon but happy birthday anyway. Have a great day in beautiful Wales. 🎂


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Line Of Duty
> 
> Worth watching ??
> Starts tonight but not sure whether to commit to a 7 part series.


Definetley


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> Commiseration for yesterday @welsh dragon but happy birthday anyway. Have a great day in beautiful Wales. 🎂



Thank you and some you win and some you lose


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank you and some you win and some you lose



Good match though.


----------



## dickyknees (21 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank you. 21 again and again and again and a little bit extra.



Pen-blwydd hapus, . 🍰 🍰


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2021)

Hello, thought I'd have a break. Two hours pounding a keyboard messaging folk who need to know stuff. I do wonder sometimes. It's only a bike ride, it's not complicated, get a grip!!  

Anyway I'm nearly there now. With luck all will be accepted and the final piece in the jigsaw will be the updated BC guidance due out tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I do wonder sometimes. It's only a bike ride, it's not complicated, get a grip!!


Don't know about you, but the older I get the less confident and more anxious I get about stuff  I am such a worrier and overthink all the time. In fact, I've just finished downloading a self help hypnosis thing and gave it a try. I did feel strangely relaxed and calm and actually think it might have some effect so I've also downloaded the sleep one to try at bedtime.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

dickyknees said:


> Pen-blwydd hapus, . 🍰 🍰


Thanks


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2021)

Well, approx 0830 I went very tired so went back to bed. Enjoyed 90 mins solid kip.
Enjoying nana and custard now.
Shortly out for that walk and will hopefully manage the 2 miles.
Onwards and upwards


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't know about you, but the older I get the less confident and more anxious I get about stuff  I am such a worrier and overthink all the time. In fact, I've just finished downloading a self help hypnosis thing and gave it a try. I did feel strangely relaxed and calm and actually think it might have some effect so I've also downloaded the sleep one to try at bedtime.




I must admit that I am a bit anxious about getting back on my bike after the winter. I know once I am out there I will enjoy it, it's just doing it for the first time after my layoff that makes me hesitant.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Mar 2021)

Just wondering whether to go out before lunch - really should take a camera and start taking pickies again - I used to post one everyday on a website
should start doing it again
if I delay any longer it'll be after lunch I suppose - but looking at the forecast the light may be better anyway


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2021)

It's very quiet with an eerie feeling here today, even the squirrels never turned up and there are no birds in the garden either and very little traffic too...........something is going to happen


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just wondering whether to go out before lunch - really should take a camera and start taking pickies again - I used to post one everyday on a website
> should start doing it again
> if I delay any longer it'll be after lunch I suppose - but looking at the forecast the light may be better anyway


I used to love photography too and have got very lazy and just take the odd snap with the phone now. I have a decent DSLR (Nikon D500) and a few lenses which are a bit heavy to lug around, but usually the end results are worth it. Must make more effort.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

Now we know why the car need fixing.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Now we know why the car need fixing.
> View attachment 579666




Ooooh. CAKE


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's very quiet with an eerie feeling here today, even the squirrels never turned up and there are no birds in the garden either and very little traffic too...........something is going to happen


Change of weather on the way.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

Today is gorgeous here. Blue skies and sunshine. I have my washing drying nicely on the line and I can feel a lot of warmth coming through the windows. Lovely.
Seeing the sun makes everything feel so much better


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Today is gorgeous here. Blue skies and sunshine. I have my washing drying nicely on the line and I can feel a lot of warmth coming through the windows. Lovely.
> Seeing the sun makes everything feel so much better


We'll be switching the sun off at midday!


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Mar 2021)

A belated good morning and a very happy birthday to Welshie 🎂
I’m still in my jim jams as granddaughter slept over last night and got a bit upset in the early hours. All sorted out ok, breakfast for Willow was buttered toast with Honey, Marmite and raspberry Jam. 2 slices each cut in half and three of the halves having an individual topping, the fourth had all three toppings 😮
Currently watching Paw Patrol 😄


----------



## oldwheels (21 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I must admit that I am a bit anxious about getting back on my bike after the winter. I know once I am out there I will enjoy it, it's just doing it for the first time after my layoff that makes me hesitant.


At least you can get out after the winter. Winter is about the only time I can get out safely on our roads.
My normal mainland routes are closed to me until travel restrictions and staying overnight with family are lifted.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

I have finished filling in the census. What a palarver.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A belated good morning and a very happy birthday to Welshie 🎂
> I’m still in my jim jams as granddaughter slept over last night and got a bit upset in the early hours. All sorted out ok, breakfast for Willow was buttered toast with Honey, Marmite and raspberry Jam. 2 slices each cut in half and three of the halves having an individual topping, the fourth had all three toppings 😮
> Currently watching Paw Patrol 😄




Thank you


----------



## oldwheels (21 Mar 2021)

Managed to get a reasonable run this morning to keep some semblance of fitness. Sun appeared and only my finger tips were cold. 
A few runners and walkers out but no cyclists. One looked completely knackered but she was only a couple of hundred yards from her house so I did not stop.
A very near miss with a hawk which suddenly crossed the road to snatch something from the verge and then turned back before seeing me coming. Emergency stop and I managed to miss it. No idea what it was as it all happened so quickly.
Traffic beginning to build up as I was coming back home. Many cars who never acknowledged me and I did not recognise anyway.
Small yacht motoring up the Sound probably coming from overwintering at a boatyard and heading further north with the calm weather. The marina is still shut so they would need to anchor if stopping which most yachties nowadays seem incapable of doing.
Most marine traffic consists of island ferries and small cargo boats with a lot of fish farm traffic. The usual fishing boats are not to be seen.
If I was still diving there should be good catches of scallops as no dredgers to be seen with no markets open to them.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2021)

Next year for our census for some reason.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have finished filling in the census. What a palarver.


What is Mr WD making for your meal ??


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2021)

I managed to walk 2 1/2 miles.
TBH after the first few hundred mtrs I thought "no chance" but Just plodded on, as we all do when its needed.
Chilly wind but a pleasure to be out.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What is Mr WD making for your meal ??




Chicken today. Not sure what else we are having with it yet.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Chicken today. Not sure what else we are having with it yet.


As in a whole chicken or breasts ?
I am on salad again. . ...ham, egg, bit of cheese and mixed leaf salad. With a chunk of bread.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2021)

The machine is making


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have finished filling in the census. What a palarver.



I did it online this year and it didn't seem as bad as in previous years.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't know about you, but the older I get the less confident and more anxious I get about stuff  I am such a worrier and overthink all the time. In fact, I've just finished downloading a self help hypnosis thing and gave it a try. I did feel strangely relaxed and calm and actually think it might have some effect so I've also downloaded the sleep one to try at bedtime.



I think that happens a lot to people as they get older, I'm more anxious and less confident now.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Chicken today. Not sure what else we are having with it yet.



We've got a large turkey leg for tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> As in a whole chicken or breasts ?
> I am on salad again. . ...ham, egg, bit of cheese and mixed leaf salad. With a chunk of bread.




Chicken portions


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I did it online this year and it didn't seem as bad as in previous years.


Same here, it only took15 minutes.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have finished filling in the census. What a palarver.



We got John Denver to fill ours.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have finished filling in the census. What a palarver.


10 minutes every 10 years doesn't seem too bad!



Mo1959 said:


> Next year for our census for some reason.


I just saw that on the news. Apparently it is because the Scottish government considers that the data would be distorted by the pandemic. (People sheltering, not visiting, working from home - that kind of thing.)



dave r said:


> I did it online this year and it didn't seem as bad as in previous years.


What is bothering me is that I must have completed census forms when aged 35, 45 and 55 but have no memory of doing so!


----------



## 12boy (21 Mar 2021)

Once again I am the last to get on the birthday bus. Welshie, Feliz cumpleanos, amiga mia.
Interesting that as some get older they lose confidence and worry more. I have been wrapped fairly tight over Covid and the election was nervewracking but they were/are serious issues that would concern any reasonable person. When I was younger I felt I had to be in control on everything but I have learned I can only control my reaction to things and it is of no use to sour my enjoyment of life because things happen about which I can do nothing.
As far as confidence goes I try to figure out the best way to do things and take my best shot. Once I learned a little humility and that the perfect is the enemy of the good things became so much easier. I am impatient and tend to rush into things with the attitude of "Git her done". One of my ways of doing things the best way is to never be in a hurry, think about whatever it is for a while, and not do the task until I am prepared to give it whatever time it takes. Maybe it is not so much confidence as lower standards.
It is snowing again but the basement is remaining dry (knock on wood) and there is nothing that has to be done today.
Be well and safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Once again I am the last to get on the birthday bus. Welshie, Feliz cumpleanos, amiga mia.
> Interesting that as some get older they lose confidence and worry more. I have been wrapped fairly tight over Covid and the election was nervewracking but they were/are serious issues that would concern any reasonable person. When I was younger I felt I had to be in control on everything but I have learned I can only control my reaction to things and it is of no use to sour my enjoyment of life because things happen about which I can do nothing.
> As far as confidence goes I try to figure out the best way to do things and take my best shot. Once I learned a little humility and that the perfect is the enemy of the good things became so much easier. I am impatient and tend to rush into things with the attitude of "Git her done". One of my ways of doing things the best way is to never be in a hurry, think about whatever it is for a while, and not do the task until I am prepared to give it whatever time it takes. Maybe it is not so much confidence as lower standards.
> It is snowing again but the basement is remaining dry (knock on wood) and there is nothing that has to be done today.
> Be well and safe.




Thank you. Mucho grassy ass


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank you. Mucho grassy ass


That's new


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> 10 minutes every 10 years doesn't seem too bad!
> 
> 
> I just saw that on the news. Apparently it is because the Scottish government considers that the data would be distorted by the pandemic. (People sheltering, not visiting, working from home - that kind of thing.)
> ...



I don't remember previous Census forms either.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't remember previous Census forms either.


Perhaps it is an age thing!


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Perhaps it is an age thing!


Probably is, I vaguely remember my Dad filling one in, I remember vaguely they were a faff, but a don't actually remember filling one in.


----------



## rustybolts (21 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Dinner will be made for me


Candle light I hope , 5 course with an array of drinks . Happy Birthday


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Candle light I hope , 5 course with an array of drinks . Happy Birthday




No candles i am afraid.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Candle light I hope , Happy Birthday


No they now have electricity in Wales now, the round wheel is coming soon


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No they now have electricity in Wales now, the round wheel is coming soon




See. All mod cons for us. There's no stopping us now.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Next year for our census for some reason.


Where's tha bin this last year?


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> 10 minutes every 10 years doesn't seem too bad!
> 
> I just saw that on the news. Apparently it is because the Scottish government considers that the data would be distorted by the pandemic. (People sheltering, not visiting, working from home - that kind of thing.)
> 
> What is bothering me is that I must have completed census forms when aged 35, 45 and 55 but have no memory of doing so!


I've a copy of the 2001 form I sent in in 2001. Along with a copy of each of the forms used that year.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've a copy of the 2001 form I sent in in 2001. Along with a copy of each of the forms used that year.




Bloody weirdo


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody weirdo


Census Enumerator that year.
Some twenty odd boxes of forms, explanation leaflets, envelopes and related paperwork in the house at one time.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

Mo, did "you go lassie go"...


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mo, did "you go lassie go"...


Her toilet habits are private


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mo, did "you go lassie go"...


Where?  Only place I’ve been is 2 walks plus a quick drive to do my good deed for the day and blow up a friend’s tyre on a bike she’s just acquired. Cup of coffee now before Countryfile comes on.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Where?  Only place I’ve been is 2 walks plus a quick drive to do my good deed for the day and blow up a friend’s tyre on a bike she’s just acquired. Cup of coffee now before Countryfile comes on.


Sounds like "No" then.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2021)

So @Mo1959 do you now believe in Boggleworts ??


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've a copy of the 2001 form I sent in in 2001.


So have I...







I'm stalking you!


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> So have I...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Colour?


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So @Mo1959 do you now believe in Boggleworts ??


The Red Baron was real enough.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Colour?


Grey?


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Grey?


Like this?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2021)

@Dirk i am watching (for a few minutes) a prog on 2 caravan parks down south.
It really is your worst holiday nightmare. 600+ caravans jammed in so tight.
Awful, absolutely awful.


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk i am watching (for a few minutes) a prog on 2 caravan parks down south.
> It really is your worst holiday nightmare. 600+ caravans jammed in so tight.
> Awful, absolutely awful.


I agree. My idea of hell.
That's why we only ever go on Certified Locations which are restricted to a maximum of 5 vans on site.
Most of the time we try to go off grid, which a lot of people shy away from.
Quite often we've been the only unit on site for a week.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 579794


I Googled it!


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I Googled it!


Thought as much, you got the colour wrong.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2021)

Morning. Oops. Wondered why it was still quite dark. Thought the clock said 6.20  Oh well. I’m up now.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2021)

I'm up too , I think I'll go back to bed


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2021)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Mar 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Perhaps today will be the day that I manage to get the last few fence panels painted, I’m an excellent prevaricator
I still need to get a birthday card for tomorrow so will head to the local shops.
Stay safe people 🚴🏃‍♀️


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2021)

Morning folk.
Bit grey here and a tad on the chilly side.
Yesterday was a blur as my energy kept disappearing. I functioned ok(ish) but went back to bed twice and also fell asleep on the couch.....then I was in bed by 2200.
Today's plan.......
Breakfast will be blueberries and prunes with yogurt.........a strange mix but that is what I have.
Late lunch will be M&S Thai green curry with rice. The actual name (GREEN CURRY) and appearance put me off but I know it tastes good.
Hopefully I will get a walk in. The Doc tells me I need rest but my head says I need to keep pushing it.
Stay safe peeps.
Oh...... @welsh dragon how did your birthday meal go ??


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> I agree. My idea of hell.
> That's why we only ever go on Certified Locations which are restricted to a maximum of 5 vans on site.
> Most of the time we try to go off grid, which a lot of people shy away from.
> Quite often we've been the only unit on site for a week.


Thats why I mentioned it. 
TBH I couldn't stop watching it. My stomach was turning but I was mesmerised. 
And people were enjoying it .
Takes all sorts I suppose.....most of them would cringe at the thought of a week in a field with only 5 others.


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2021)

Good morning all, 
Nice and sunny here. 
I will be out with the dog shortly, and then a bimble around some of the local lanes before coming hand doing some domestics. 
I have ordered a new pair of walking boots from Cotswolds. My last pair have lasted less than 18 months before cracking at the side and leaking, so I have gone for leather this time, £233, but with the discount code from Cycling UK it bring the price down to £195. 
I hope the fit well, or else they will be sent back.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2021)

I have risen!

House already tidied, weights akready done (leg and abs day). Will walk Mini D to school, have a coffee while the weather warms up, then make a start on the garden.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning folk.
> Bit grey here and a tad on the chilly side.
> Yesterday was a blur as my energy kept disappearing. I functioned ok(ish) but went back to bed twice and also fell asleep on the couch.....then I was in bed by 2200.
> Today's plan.......
> ...


It was very nice thanks. And my son and twin grandsons came over as well


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple LIDL this morning and dropping in to my local brewery on the way back for 'essential supplies'.


Dave7 said:


> Takes all sorts I suppose.....most of them would cringe at the thought of a week in a field with only 5 4 others.


FTFY


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2021)

Morning folks. A tad chilly here at the moment. Hope it warms up later. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2021)

Good day. Looks set fair for a decent day which is pleasing as we're heading out to the Ribble Valley shortly. I may make a concession towards Spring and wear summer shoes instead of winter boots.

I'm cross with myself. Just been on the scales. 2.5kg above fighting weight.  

Bought a new Lezyne track pump on Saturday. I shall try it out shortly. Exciting or what?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2021)

I seem to be getting a lot of cold callers phoning me lately. 8 am a call telling me the warranty on my washing machine has expired and would I like to renew it. My washing machine is 14 years old so no s**t sherlock.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Mar 2021)

An early scan of a couple of the Techy websites that I subscribe to


PaulSB said:


> Good day. Looks set fair for a decent day which is pleasing as we're heading out to the Ribble Valley shortly. I may make a concession towards Spring and wear summer shoes instead of winter boots.
> 
> I'm cross with myself. Just been on the scales. 2.5kg above fighting weight.
> 
> Bought a new Lezyne track pump on Saturday. I shall try it out shortly. Exciting or what?



I have a track pump for our Brommies, with the 16" wheels it's sometimes really awkward to inveigle the pump head between the spokes. Sometimes it slips in first time, on other occasions I have to waggle the head around a bit to get it to engage.

I'm also overweight, my theoretical lowest weight is 63Kg, though looking back at when I was running shed loads of races back in the 80's I don't think I was ever that light, 10st 4lbs is jotted down in the 1984 diary, though I'm not convinced by the accuracy of the budget domestic scales that I was using at the time.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2021)

Kerrist, I was doing barbell skullcrushers with 60kg yesterday!


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Looks set fair for a decent day which is pleasing as we're heading out to the Ribble Valley shortly. I may make a concession towards Spring and wear summer shoes instead of winter boots.
> 
> I'm cross with myself. Just been on the scales. 2.5kg above fighting weight.
> 
> Bought a new Lezyne track pump on Saturday. I shall try it out shortly. Exciting or what?



My mini pump is a Leyzene, I've been impressed with it. I'm half a stone above fighting weight, but my fighting weight is well above what is supposed to be my ideal weight, I have trouble getting down that light and look like a famine victim if i manage it.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> My mini pump is a Leyzene, I've been impressed with it.


My mini pumps are Lezyne but my track pump is a Topeak Joe Blow. Lasted for around 9 years so far and still working well. Don't suppose much can go wrong with them.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My mini pumps are Lezyne but my track pump is a Topeak Joe Blow. Lasted for around 9 years so far and still working well. *Don't suppose much can go wrong with them.*



Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Fingers crossed!


Yep.......wouldn't want Joe to lose his blow!


----------



## oldwheels (22 Mar 2021)

Driech looking day so far but not very cold and still not much wind. Does not look like a triking day.
Calmac have a broken down boat so naturally or mid afternoon one has been removed. This seems to be a pattern and I suspect due to lack of traffic on that particular sailing.
We get incomers regularly who realise after they arrive that the island is bigger than they thought and want to shift everything to Craignure for their convenience.
They managed that with the hospital due to some doubtful dealings and are now trying to get Tobermory High School where the majority of the population live shifted 21 miles away from the town. 
Craignure is a ferry terminal and nothing much else but they cannot see that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Mar 2021)

I was getting my Monday morning fix of Tech news and saw an article about Samsung promoting their new "Galaxy Buds Pro" as being almost as good as dedicated hearing aids. The usual caveats apply, they were tested in Samsungs own labs, but there was some independent testing that showed that they were effective for people with low to moderate hearing loss. It's something that I've pondered from time to time, with more people using in ear earbuds and some of the higher spec ones having excellent sound isolating and a "transparency" mode where the ambient noise is filtered out. With conventional hearing aids you seem to be paying for miniaturisation and discretion. Some of the higher ranges also come with a phone app that allows tuning of the earbuds to favour specific frequencies and situations.

As is often the case with these type of articles and reviews, the most useful information is often in the comments where people share their real world experiences. One comment was from someone whose work colleague had recently had a hearing test and was looking to purchase hearing aids. They had been to Boots, who were asking £3000, SpecSavers were asking £2000, and the online price was £600. This was for identical hearing aids. Of course with the High Street shops you are paying for the hearing test and fitting, but that is one hell of a mark up and goes some way to explaining the number of organisations offering "free" hearing tests.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was getting my Monday morning fix of Tech news and saw an article about Samsung promoting their new "Galaxy Buds Pro" as being almost as good as dedicated hearing aids. The usual caveats apply, they were tested in Samsungs own labs, but there was some independent testing that showed that they were effective for people with low to moderate hearing loss. It's something that I've pondered from time to time, with more people using in ear earbuds and some of the higher spec ones having excellent sound isolating and a "transparency" mode where the ambient noise is filtered out. With conventional hearing aids you seem to be paying for miniaturisation and discretion. Some of the higher ranges also come with a phone app that allows tuning of the earbuds to favour specific frequencies and situations.
> 
> As is often the case with these type of articles and reviews, the most useful information is often in the comments where people share their real world experiences. One comment was from someone whose work colleague had recently had a hearing test and was looking to purchase hearing aids. They had been to Boots, who were asking £3000, SpecSavers were asking £2000, and the online price was £600. This was for identical hearing aids. Of course with the High Street shops you are paying for the hearing test and fitting, but that is one hell of a mark up and goes some way to explaining the number of organisations offering "free" hearing tests.


It's something to help tinnitus I'm needing!  Seems to have got a lot worse the last couple of years. I've never worked in noisy environments or listened to loud music so it must just be an age thing. Bloody annoying.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2021)

I'm up again, the day looks better now


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep.......wouldn't want Joe to lose his blow!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## postman (22 Mar 2021)

A breeze with sunshine,it is stirring the gardener inside of me.I intend to go next door and do my bit as a good neighbour.Lawn cut and edged and some light weeding.Good exercise also.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was getting my Monday morning fix of Tech news and saw an article about Samsung promoting their new "Galaxy Buds Pro" as being almost as good as dedicated hearing aids. The usual caveats apply, they were tested in Samsungs own labs, but there was some independent testing that showed that they were effective for people with low to moderate hearing loss. It's something that I've pondered from time to time, with more people using in ear earbuds and some of the higher spec ones having excellent sound isolating and a "transparency" mode where the ambient noise is filtered out. With conventional hearing aids you seem to be paying for miniaturisation and discretion. Some of the higher ranges also come with a phone app that allows tuning of the earbuds to favour specific frequencies and situations.
> 
> As is often the case with these type of articles and reviews, the most useful information is often in the comments where people share their real world experiences. One comment was from someone whose work colleague had recently had a hearing test and was looking to purchase hearing aids. They had been to Boots, who were asking £3000, SpecSavers were asking £2000, and the online price was £600. This was for identical hearing aids. Of course with the High Street shops you are paying for the hearing test and fitting, but that is one hell of a mark up and goes some way to explaining the number of organisations offering "free" hearing tests.


Exactly that for Mrs D. Hearing test at Specsavers, who then wanted a gazillion pound for hearing aids. Took the test sheet to the GP, who referred her to a specialist, and she now gets NHS hearing aids for free, and they are pretty decent.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2021)

I have sent Mr WD out to do some more sorting of the stuff ( junk) we are going to get rid of when we get a skip in the next few weeks. Will wait for the better weather brfore getting it.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep.......wouldn't want Joe to lose his blow!


I had to put a new end to my Joe Blow


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm up too , I think I'll go back to bed


You do that, it's your duty...


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Perhaps today will be the day that I manage to get the last few fence panels painted, I’m an excellent prevaricator
> *I still need to get a birthday card for tomorrow *so will head to the local shops.
> Stay safe people 🚴🏃‍♀️


Granted, it was here last year but why does Tomorrow require a birthday card being bought for it?


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's something to help tinnitus I'm needing!  Seems to have got a lot worse the last couple of years. I've never worked in noisy environments or listened to loud music so it must just be an age thing. Bloody annoying.





classic33 said:


> Granted, it was here last year but why does Tomorrow require a birthday card being bought for it?


Excellent @classic33, don't ever change. ( I'm still waiting for someone to pick me up on the unintentional innuendos in my bike pump comment ) 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2021)

Finally the new bike got a test ride. Just barely 17 miles but all good. Wasn't even sure how well Spa had set the gears up but all changed up and down sweetly. I think the titanium definitely absorbs a fair bit of the road buzz so quite impressed. I am now glowing warmly even although it wasn't that warm out. Obviously very unfit!


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Finally the new bike got a test ride. Just barely 17 miles but all good. Wasn't even sure how well Spa had set the gears up but all changed up and down sweetly. I think the titanium definitely absorbs a fair bit of the road buzz so quite impressed. I am now glowing warmly even although it wasn't that warm out. Obviously very unfit!



Well done.


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm cross with myself. Just been on the scales. 2.5kg above fighting weight.


Lucky you , I think I am about 10kg over fighting weight at the moment 😂😂😀😀


----------



## postman (22 Mar 2021)

Well that was a wonderful couple of hours in the garden.Got a lot done.Really nice weather also.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2021)

I've been for a walk it's warm out 21c


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2021)

Fish and chips for us and I have 2 grandsons here who want some as well. Its nice to be wanted.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2021)

The latest in the MrsD saga.
1. The physio doubts she will walk again, without a zimmer.
2. They are not operating this week. She is seeing the 'man' to decide on the operation details.
3. They are getting a care package in place. Four times per day. @dave r you will know all about that.
Fortunately, years ago we had the 'granny flat' built for her mum so she can sleep downstairs.
4. They don't supply wheelchairs so I will have to pay for that. Not a problem but I am surprised. At least I/we will get to choose a decent one.

So......not the news I wanted but as they say "worse things happen at sea"
Onwards and upwards peeps.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been for a walk it's warm out *21c*


That sounds unlikely! 

The Met Office reckon it is 14 C there and the BBC say it is 12 C.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Fish and chips for us and I have 2 grandsons here who want some as well. Its nice to be wanted.


Home cooked or 20 mile round trip ?


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Excellent @classic33, don't ever change. ( I'm still waiting for someone to pick me up on the* unintentional innuendos* in my bike pump comment ) 😁



unintentional? I don't think so, after some of your recent posts!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The latest in the MrsD saga.
> 1. The physio doubts she will walk again, without a zimmer.
> 2. They are not operating this week. She is seeing the 'man' to decide on the operation details.
> 3. They are getting a care package in place. Four times per day. @dave r you will know all about that.
> ...




Home care can be fantastic Dave. My mum gets on really well with her carers. They only go in once a day in the morning, but she loves to talk to them.

At least they are giving you the assistance Mrs D needs. Take care.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The latest in the MrsD saga.
> 1. The physio doubts she will walk again, without a zimmer.
> 2. They are not operating this week. She is seeing the 'man' to decide on the operation details.
> 3. They are getting a care package in place. Four times per day. @dave r you will know all about that.
> ...



We started with four times a day, now once a day, just need someone to help my Good Lady get washed and dressed, are they doing a six week free trial as they do here? We're now past the free trial but nobodies been round to talk about the cost, we haven't got the social workers phone number. Are they supplying you with the kit to take care of MrsD?l


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That sounds unlikely!
> 
> The Met Office reckon it is 14 C there and the BBC say it is 12 C.


21.6 outside 22.7 inside


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2021)

Aha! 

I have had irritating problems with clunking water pipes here. Pressure surges originating from the neighbours washing machine/dish washer/etc were reduced by having a PRV fitted to the water supply into this house. There were still some loud clunking noises every time the supply to my toilet cistern cut out though. It has a very abrupt valve which just cuts the water flow dead.

I didn't want to start lifting floors to see if any loose pipes needed clamping so I thought I'd see if there was anything else I could do. After some hunting around I found that the water supply to the cold tap on the bathroom washbasin comes in on a plastic pipe through a hole in the floor much bigger than it, and finally through a flexible pipe to connect to the tap. I wedged a rubber grommet between the plastic pipe and the side of the hole through which it passes and I clamped a wooden clothes peg on the flexible pipe and used that to wedge it in position. The pipes don't flop about now.

A few trial flushes show that the clunking noises have now been reduced by at least 50%. From _*THUNK-THWACK! *_to _*dunk!*_


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 21.6 outside 22.7 inside
> 
> View attachment 579878


Is the external sensor in direct sunlight, or in the shade though?

My thermometer read in the high 40s one hot summer but the UK temperature never gets close to that. It was due to the sunlight beating down on the sensor. The air temperature was probably in the low 30s at the time.

It probably did feel 21 C, which is what counts, but I bet the air temperature was at least 5 or 6 degrees down on that.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Is the external sensor in direct sunlight, or in the shade though?
> 
> My thermometer read in the high 40s one hot summer but the UK temperature never gets close to that. It was due to the sunlight beating down on the sensor. The air temperature was probably in the low 30s at the time.
> 
> It probably did feel 21 C, which is what counts, but I bet the air temperature was at least 5 or 6 degrees down on that.


It is in sunlight, but not direct


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2021)

Mine is clearly broken because it is saying 23.8 C! It is in the shade where it must be at least 10 degrees colder than that. It was saying 12 degrees when there was snow and ice everywhere.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> We started with four times a day, now once a day, just need someone to help my Good Lady get washed and dressed, are they doing a six week free trial as they do here? We're now past the free trial but nobodies been round to talk about the cost, we haven't got the social workers phone number. Are they supplying you with the kit to take care of MrsD?l


Yes.....6 weeks free to begin. Then cam decide her needs.
Not sure what you mean by "the kit". They will supply a zimmer but that seems to be it. TBH I am not too bothered about the wheelchair as I want a good, lightweight, easy folding one........I imagine the nhs ones are made of cast iron.
The money I have spent on bikes with her blessing the money is not begrudged.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2021)

Grandsons have now gone home. Food hoovered up. Copious quantities of tea and biscuits gone as well. Good job we are probably shopping on Friday


----------



## 12boy (22 Mar 2021)

I think the recommended weights are bogus. They don't consider body composition. I am 5'8" and if I weight 140 lbs my little arms look like twigs. I think waist size is more important. I like my waist to be less than my inseam. My scale shows body fat and muscle % and although I have no idea if it is accurate, I am happy if the fat % is less than 14% and the muscle is over 40. 
Dave 7, I am glad you are least getting some idea what is going on medically with Mrs D. Your granny flat sounds great. Our front porch has 7 steps and then 7 more inside to our living space. I can't see moving with all the crap we own but it will have to be done sometime. I am afraid the house owns us. I don't get the Zimmer thing as if the spine is repaired and physical therapy is provided people can make a lot of progress. Best wishes to her on regaining her mobility.
It is a toasty -8C at the moment but will get up to 6C so I'm hoping for the first ride since the 9th. The sky is cloudless and the wind is slight. Yippee! Glad to hear that you are grooving on your new bike, Mo.
Be well and safe.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....6 weeks free to begin. Then cam decide her needs.
> Not sure what you mean by "the kit". They will supply a zimmer but that seems to be it. TBH I am not too bothered about the wheelchair as I want a good, lightweight, easy folding one........I imagine the nhs ones are made of cast iron.
> The money I have spent on bikes with *her blessing the money* is not begrudged.


Mrs D blesses your money? Does this work?


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....6 weeks free to begin. Then cam decide her needs.
> Not sure what you mean by "the kit". They will supply a zimmer but that seems to be it. TBH I am not too bothered about the wheelchair as I want a good, lightweight, easy folding one........I imagine the nhs ones are made of cast iron.
> The money I have spent on bikes with her blessing the money is not begrudged.



By kit I mean anything she needs for her care, we have a MOLFT Raiser, to help her stand, a commode, for obvious reasons, and a hospital bed. Our wheelchair is a basic one I brought online, its a bit heavy and not the easiest to fold.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2021)

Gosh, so many things to comment on.

My quality track pump is probably 15 years old. It simply won't sit on the valves properly and inflating is very difficult. It's nackered. Bought a cheap £20 job, very similar issue. The Lezyne is superb, nice small head which is placed on the valve and screws in to release the valve core. Very smooth pump stroke.

I've a lot of Lezyne kit now, frame pumps, lights, multi-tool, track pump, saddle bag. They've become my "go to" brand for quality kit.

@Mo1959 glad to read you've finally got the Spa out. You'll fall in love with titanium.

@12boy I agree about body shape. This is my usual guide. I can both see and feel when I'm "right." At the moment I definitely feel overweight. I know 69.5-70kg is about the right level and is my best riding weight. Any less and I get what I call "old man's skin" - all saggy. Horrible. I need to shift 2.5kg.

@Dave7 - well there's good and not so good news there. This level of care is hard to get. My advice would be not to say "I can do that" to anything as SS will let you do it - unpaid. Paint an honest and accurate picture of what Mrs D needs help with. My experience is getting a reassessment on these things is tough.

@Tenkaykev I have NHS free hearing aids. I first visited Boots who offered me wonderful kit for £2-3000. Very, very good for the price of a great bike.  My NHS aids are discreet, have an app for control and 4-5 settings for different situations. Admittedly they don't stream TV direct to my ears which the top end Boots one do!!!!!

21⁰C it's 8⁰ here with a wind chill factor dropping this to 4⁰ on my ride!!!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> An early scan of a couple of the Techy websites that I subscribe to
> 
> 
> I have a track pump for our Brommies, with the 16" wheels it's sometimes really awkward to inveigle the pump head between the spokes. *Sometimes it slips in first time, on other occasions I have to waggle the head around a bit to get it to engage.*
> ...


Frankly I'm disappointed in you Kev. I thought you would set higher standards than this.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> I think the recommended weights are bogus. They don't consider body composition. I am 5'8" and if I weight 140 lbs my little arms look like twigs. I think waist size is more important. I like my waist to be less than my inseam. My scale shows body fat and muscle % and although I have no idea if it is accurate, I am happy if the fat % is less than 14% and the muscle is over 40.
> Dave 7, I am glad you are least getting some idea what is going on medically with Mrs D. Your granny flat sounds great. Our front porch has 7 steps and then 7 more inside to our living space. I can't see moving with all the crap we own but it will have to be done sometime. I am afraid the house owns us. I don't get the Zimmer thing as if the spine is repaired and physical therapy is provided people can make a lot of progress. Best wishes to her on regaining her mobility.
> It is a toasty -8C at the moment but will get up to 6C so I'm hoping for the first ride since the 9th. The sky is cloudless and the wind is slight. Yippee! Glad to hear that you are grooving on your new bike, Mo.
> Be well and safe.



The zimmer thing is a walking frame.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> The zimmer thing is a walking frame.
> 
> View attachment 579901


The more recent ones seem to be triangular with brakes integrated into the handles, I think that they also fold flat for storage


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> The more recent ones seem to be triangular with brakes integrated into the handles, I think that they also fold flat for storage


"Delta frame walker", my Mum had one


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> By kit I mean anything she needs for her care, we have a MOLFT Raiser, to help her stand, a commode, for obvious reasons, and a hospital bed. Our wheelchair is a basic one I brought online, its a bit heavy and not the easiest to fold.


Not that I know of Dave.... only a zimmer has been offered.
Will google what a MOLFT is.
Not seen them yet but I can get a lightweight easy fold wheelchair for £300.
A neighbour tells me he knows of someone that will fit a motor so Sue can propel it.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

@dave r, MOLFT raiser?
https://www2.etac.com/en-gb/products/manual-transfer/sit-to-stand/molift-raiser-pro/


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> I think the recommended weights are bogus. They don't consider body composition. I am 5'8" and if I weight 140 lbs my little arms look like twigs. I think waist size is more important. I like my waist to be less than my inseam. My scale shows body fat and muscle % and although I have no idea if it is accurate, I am happy if the fat % is less than 14% and the muscle is over 40.
> Dave 7, I am glad you are least getting some idea what is going on medically with Mrs D. Your granny flat sounds great. Our front porch has 7 steps and then 7 more inside to our living space. I can't see moving with all the crap we own but it will have to be done sometime. I am afraid the house owns us. I don't get the Zimmer thing as if the spine is repaired and physical therapy is provided people can make a lot of progress. Best wishes to her on regaining her mobility.
> It is a toasty -8C at the moment but will get up to 6C so I'm hoping for the first ride since the 9th. The sky is cloudless and the wind is slight. Yippee! Glad to hear that you are grooving on your new bike, Mo.
> Be well and safe.


12boy.....they say they cannot repair the spine as one disc has completely gone and two are badly damaged.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> @dave r, MOLFT raiser?
> https://www2.etac.com/en-gb/products/manual-transfer/sit-to-stand/molift-raiser-pro/


Many thanks.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> The more recent ones seem to be triangular with brakes integrated into the handles, I think that they also fold flat for storage



We've got two of them, our neighbour has a four wheeled one.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> @dave r, MOLFT raiser?
> https://www2.etac.com/en-gb/products/manual-transfer/sit-to-stand/molift-raiser-pro/



Thats the one.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> The zimmer thing is a walking frame.
> 
> View attachment 579901


Got that. My neighbour has a proper space age one. Has an integrated seat, brakes, folds and is super light. Not cheap but looks good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not that I know of Dave.... only a zimmer has been offered.
> Will google what a MOLFT is.
> Not seen them yet but I can get a lightweight easy fold wheelchair for £300.
> A neighbour tells me he knows of someone that will fit a motor so Sue can propel it.



I've been thinking about this. As we approach our dotage and the time on the bike gradually diminishes perhaps we can look forward to "blinging up" our walking frames. I'm thinking Titanium with Carbon Fibre bottle cage attachment and Garmin mount, Mavic wheelsets and Ultegra brakes. We can upload the time it took us to walk to the Post Office / pub/ Bookies etc to Strava and get into endless debates about tyre pressures vs rolling resistance 😁


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've been thinking about this. As we approach our dotage and the time on the bike gradually diminishes perhaps we can look forward to "blinging up" our walking frames. I'm thinking Titanium with Carbon Fibre bottle cage attachment and Garmin mount, Mavic wheelsets and Ultegra brakes. We can upload the time it took us to walk to the Post Office / pub/ Bookies etc and get into endless debates about tyre pressures vs rolling resistance 😁



I'll go for a fully customized mobility scooter


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2021)

Another wander done. Legs a bit weary but making the most of the dry weather. You can see from the sky that there is a change on the way.

Mr Mole wasn't in. I knocked but he didn't answer!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2021)

On a positive note .
I just got a walk in. Due to the phone constantly going it was late so only got a mile in..... BUT.... I kept up a good pace and never once lost my balance. Best for maybe 6 months. Could I be getting better ????


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Many thanks.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Another wander done. Legs a bit weary but making the most of the dry weather. You can see from the sky that there is a change on the way.
> 
> Mr Mole wasn't in. I knocked but he didn't answer!
> 
> ...


Mr Mole is probably fed up of cold callers.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mr Mole is probably fed up of cold callers.


She could have cleared the leaves from in front of his door!


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> The more recent ones seem to be triangular with brakes integrated into the handles, I think that they also fold flat for storage




From a couple of years ago.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Another wander done. Legs a bit weary but making the most of the dry weather. You can see from the sky that there is a change on the way.
> 
> Mr Mole wasn't in. I knocked but he didn't answer!
> 
> ...



At first glance I thought the sign said "Mo's House" 😁 There's several "fairy doors" at the base of trees as you follow the path around our little local Pocket Park. The children love it and from time to time new ones appear.


----------



## gavroche (22 Mar 2021)

Bonsoir tout le monde. I have some good news . The cardiologist has given my wife a phone consultation and it was worth it. He was very thorough and concluded that the funny turn my wife had two weeks ago was not angina or heart related but he still wants her to have a heart scan, possibly within a month. He has taken her off some medicine that was making her very tired all day too.
Because of this, I will be going back home to Wales on my own on Wednesday in case the appointment comes very soon and also her second vaccin jab. 
I have to go back home for my second jab on Thursday but will be coming down again to potholes county sometime in April to help our daughter move and her radio therapy. 
Not looking forward to the 320 miles journey home though but no choice. At least, Molly will be with me.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> The more recent ones seem to be triangular with brakes integrated into the handles, I think that they also fold flat for storage


The walkers are a different thing altogether and more for outdoor/shopping use. We had one which folded for transport but also incorporated a basket and a seat. It had brakes also. It had 4 wheels but the front ones were closer together than the back. The 4 wheels were important I think for stability particularly if the seat was used for a rest.
Think tadpole and delta trike. I have had no issues with the tadpole type but nearly couped a delta one several times.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I'll go for a fully customized mobility scooter


One of the fast ones which do a massive 8mph as opposed to the standard ones which only do 4mph and can be a bit unstable feeling sometimes?
My wife would not use her's as she was afraid of it but the grandchildren though it was great for running around the garden paths.


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> One of the fast ones which do a massive 8mph as opposed to the standard ones which only do 4mph


"Sport Rider Drive Mobility Scooter - Drive Mobility Scooters : Complete Care Shop" https://www.completecareshop.co.uk/...WbBUa68F6pcuoc1q_rF3mjOtcrdmiKeRoC8W0QAvD_BwE

I would go for something like this if I get to the point of needing one. Abit more sporty.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> "Sport Rider Drive Mobility Scooter - Drive Mobility Scooters : Complete Care Shop" https://www.completecareshop.co.uk/...WbBUa68F6pcuoc1q_rF3mjOtcrdmiKeRoC8W0QAvD_BwE
> 
> I would go for something like this if I get to the point of needing one. Abit more sporty.



Thats what I'm thinking about.


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 21.6 outside 22.7 inside
> 
> View attachment 579878


Whereabouts is the external sensor placed?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Whereabouts is the external sensor placed?


I anticipate... "_externally_"!


----------



## 12boy (22 Mar 2021)

As far as walkers go, at the assisted living place my Dad was at almost everyone had one, with a seat, many pouches and bags for snacks, water bottles, a book or two, tissues, a couple of candy bars, the cell phone and so forth. No one had a plain one as in the picture. You weren't doodley squat if you hadn't pimped your walker.
So sorry to hear about the vertebrae damage. How Mrs D lived with that for years is amazing. When my Mom was in her 80s she all but one vertebrae fused. She couldn't bend her back but she was pain free.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2021)

Morning. Bit overcast but dry. Totally mixed up with the days of the week just now. The pedal bin was full so thought better put it out into the main bin ready for collection, but this is brown bin day!


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2021)

Morning all it's  shopping day I only need a few bits


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2021)

Mornin all 

Another day in paradise aka Devon's Gold Coast.
Off to pick up a paper at Georgeham first, then doggie walking on Croyde beach.
Nothing planned after that.


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2021)

I have risen!

Been up since 6. Workout done (whole body, and a little isolaged arm work), house tidied, shower showered. Just sitting down with a Clooney's befire walking Mini D to school.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Been up since 6. Workout done (whole body, and a little isolaged arm work), house tidied, shower showered. Just sitting down with a Clooney's befire walking Mini D to school.


WOW! In 90 minutes. Takes me half that to get going!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bit overcast but dry. Totally mixed up with the days of the week just now. The pedal bin was full so thought better put it out into the main bin ready for collection, but this is brown bin day!


Yep......it seems that every morning I find myself having to work out what day it is.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2021)

Good Day. Grey and cold looking outside though the forecast has promised some sun. Today is stunning, housework, blue, brown and grey bins.

I do need to change the seat post o my Kinesis and check my position on my Cervelo. On the Cervelo my neck aches after 40 miles or so but never on the Kinesis. Something is different somewhere. For the moment I'm going to drink my second coffee, begin updating the club ride calendar in preparation for next week and then do my morning stretches/workout.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all it's  shopping day I only need a few bits


Where/how far away is your "bits" shop ?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2021)

@monkers have your smilies returned? I don't post from a laptop often but I am now. Just noticed the smilies bar is closed, apparently by default. I had to click the smiley icon on the tool bar to get them working.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! In 90 minutes. Takes me half that to get going!


And me. It takes me ages to get going. Even as a teenager each morning was a struggle.
If eg I had a ride planned for 0900 I would have to be up for 0700.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2021)

Good morning all.
Late to bed (for me) last night at 23.45. I watched 2 films..........long time since I did that.
A 1957 b&w with Glen Ford......3:10 to Yuma. Very good.
The remainder of the Arnie film True Lies. Corny but lots of shooting and bombs etc. Enjoyed it.
Today.
Pick up prescription.
Take some of MrsDs stuff to daughter so she can take it in. MrsD is worried that if "they" know I have taken it in then "they" decide I can look after her.....so send her home too early.
Then house work which I absolutely love


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! In 90 minutes. Takes me half that to get going!


i must admit that some mornings i struggle a bit, but ive never not done it yet.

A helluva lot of calls to ambo for the elderly are those who have fallen and can't get back up, or can't get off the toilet. That ain't happening to me matey! I see people my age who have terribly weak musclatures and I wonder how they escape minor or major injury, avoid osteoporosis, etc. I'll die one day, but it won't be because I was too weak to defend myself, or too week to get up off the floor and died of starvation a week later. No siree! That motivates me to keep clanging and banging the weights.

This website is worth a browse...

http://www.petekoch.com


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2021)

Morning. Dull and overcast here today.

Did anyone watch Unforgotren last night? Wow it was good.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> Late to bed (for me) last night at 23.45. I watched 2 films..........long time since I did that.
> A 1957 b&w with Glen Ford......3:10 to Yuma. Very good.
> The remainder of the Arnie film True Lies. Corny but lots of shooting and bombs etc. Enjoyed it.
> ...


I've been re-watching old 1940s war films in the afternoon.
One of our aircraft is missing.
In which we serve.
Went the day well?
Heaven can wait.

Nostalgia ain't what it used to be!
Moved on to the 1950s yesterday and watched The battle of the river Plate.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> i must admit that some mornings i struggle a bit, but ive never not done it yet.
> 
> A helluva lot of calls to ambo for the elderly are those who have fallen and can't get back up, or can't get off the toilet. That ain't happening to me matey! I see people my age who have terribly weak musclatures and I wonder how they escape minor or major injury, avoid osteoporosis, etc. I'll die one day, but it won't be because I was too weak to defend myself, or too week to get up off the floor and died of starvation a week later. No siree! That motivates me to keep clanging and banging the weights.
> 
> ...


Agree. I haven't always done a morning stretch routine by any measure. I started one in early December 2020 which takes 45-50 minutes. I limit to ten minutes gentle stretch if I have a ride planned. I usually manage 3-5 full sessions a week depending on my ride schedule.

I'm determined to stay supple for as long as possible. Nice link. Thanks.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Dull and overcast here today.
> 
> Did anyone watch Unforgotren last night? Wow it was good.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


Yep. It was.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2021)

I've still to watch Unforgotten and catch up on Line of Duty too. Ended up going to bed early last night with a headache so hopefully get them watched tonight.

That was a very chilly walk. We still have that biting wind. Not that much of note other than a couple of deer watching me and a red squirrel at someone's feeder, both poor pics as zoomed in.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Dull and overcast here today.
> 
> Did anyone watch Unforgotren last night? Wow it was good.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


No. I didn't know it was on.
I have seen it several times and it is an excellent film.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> I've been re-watching old 1940s war films in the afternoon.
> One of our aircraft is missing.
> In which we serve.
> Went the day well?
> ...


You watched 4 films  ??


----------



## Paulus (23 Mar 2021)

Good morning all. 
A bit dull this morning. 
The first of my tomato and geranium seedlings have risen in the propagator.
The usual dog walking and domestics today.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No. I didn't know it was on.
> I have seen it several times and it is an excellent film.


It's not a film Dave. It's a crime detective series with Nicola Walker. Very good.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not a film Dave. It's a crime detective series with Nicola Walker. Very good.


Ahh not the western with Clint Eastwood then.


----------



## GM (23 Mar 2021)

Morning all... Did something yesterday that I hadn't done for a year, no not having a bath . I went into a supermarket, and can honestly say that I haven't missed the experience. Thinking of cancelling our fortnightly delivery slot now.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yep......it seems that every morning I find myself having to work out what day it is.


We've been here before, it's Today. Just like Yesterday!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not that I know of Dave.... only a zimmer has been offered.
> Will google what a MOLFT is.
> Not seen them yet but I can get a lightweight easy fold wheelchair for £300.
> A neighbour tells me he knows of someone that will fit a motor so Sue can propel it.


@Dave7 you are quite close to me and we have my Dad's old portable wheelchair ramp in the garage
it is basically two metal tracks that expand to provide a ramp to get in and out of the house easily

If they would be of any use to you let me know - I could bring them round for you to look at if it would help


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2021)

Bit's shopping all done and it was a £1 cheaper as I found a pound coin on the ground


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Bit's shopping all done and it was a £1 cheaper as I found a pound coin on the ground


Super Glue not so "super" then?


----------



## gavroche (23 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Bit's shopping all done and it was a £1 cheaper as I found a pound coin on the ground


If you take it to your local police station, it will be yours after 1 year and one day if no one claims it.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh not the western with Clint Eastwood then.


That's 'Unforgiven'.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Bit's shopping all done and it was a £1 cheaper as I found a pound coin on the ground


Must be catching this bits shopping. Just back from getting a few bits too.  Just a few things I couldn’t carry yesterday. Still freezing out there.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2021)

gavroche said:


> If you take it to your local police station, it will be yours after 1 year and one day if no one claims it.


 
I did ask around very quietly to myself, but no one claimed it so I put it in my poor box.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be catching this bits shopping. Just back from getting a few bits too.  Just a few things I couldn’t carry yesterday. Still freezing out there.


It's 10c here, but the wind is very cold, going out for a walk soon


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2021)

Had a stroll along the SW coastal path at Downend this morning.

Croyde Bay










Barnstaple Bay





As featured on 'Grand Designs'.
£5m and counting........


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Had a stroll along the SW coastal path at Downend this morning.
> 
> Croyde Bay
> View attachment 580037
> ...


It's lopsided!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Had a stroll along the SW coastal path at Downend this morning.
> 
> Croyde Bay
> View attachment 580037
> ...


I sometimes like unusual properties, but can’t say that does anything for me. Looks too industrial.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I sometimes like unusual properties, but can’t say that does anything for me. Looks too industrial.


The owners are going to stick a bright, rotating light on the top.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> The owners are going to stick a bright, rotating light on the top.


That’s what I was thinking. It looks like a cross between a lighthouse and an air traffic control tower!


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s what I was thinking. It looks like a cross between a lighthouse and an air traffic control tower!


Smuggler operated down those parts in days of older.

That lass on't roof could do with putting a top on/covering her upper body!


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s what I was thinking. It looks like a cross between a lighthouse and an air traffic control tower!



It makes me think of a hotel for some reason, it looks too chunky for a lighthouse, though thats probably what it is.


----------



## Paulus (23 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I sometimes like unusual properties, but can’t say that does anything for me. Looks too industrial.


I hope the designers/builders have taken coastal erosion into account. It seems very close to the edge.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I sometimes like unusual properties, but can’t say that does anything for me. Looks too industrial.


It's caused a lot of animosity around here.
The guy building it is a complete knob head. He had a perfectly nice house on the site originally (the programme is still on Channel 4OD) he's taken over 7 years to get this far and got himself into all sorts of serious debt, lost his marriage and peed off a lot of people along the way.
He put up site fencing along the coast road to shield the building site and completely blocked the view as you drove around the headland. Council ordered him to remove it 2 years ago - it's still there.
Wish it was just either finished or levelled.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> It's caused a lot of animosity around here.
> The guy building it is a complete knob head. He had a perfectly nice house on the site originally (the programme is still on Channel 4OD) he's taken over 7 years to get this far and got himself into all sorts of serious debt, lost his marriage and peed off a lot of people along the way.
> He put up site fencing along the coast road to shield the building site and completely blocked the view as you drove around the headland. Council ordered him to remove it 2 years ago - it's still there.
> Wish it was just either finished or levelled.



Have you put up a picture of it before? The story sounds familiar, though I don't remember the building.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Had a stroll along the SW coastal path at Downend this morning.
> 
> Croyde Bay
> View attachment 580037
> ...


Is that going to be a HeliPad on the roof?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is that going to be a HeliPad on the roof?


I was thinking that too.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Have you put up a picture of it before? The story sounds familiar, though I don't remember the building.


The programme has been mentioned before.
It's still available on Channel 4 OD.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2021)

I'm back, it was cold in the wind, I'm glad I took my hat and gloves with me


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2021)

Today's matinee film is - 'Sink the Bismarck!'


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm back, it was cold in the wind, I'm glad I took my hat and gloves with me


Went for a walk, 7k in total. It was quite chilly when we set out and scorchio (12 degrees) when we got back ☀️☀️


----------



## oldwheels (23 Mar 2021)

Funny thing happened on my way to get new trike tyres fitted this morning. A pheasant was standing at the roadside and did not attempt suicide when I passed. Not like them.
New tyres fitted just before the rain came on by my coal merchant at his new campsite.
This only the second year of attempted operation and he has not seriously advertised but tells me the site is fully booked for the whole summer.
Strange battleship grey catamaran lurking inshore and then out in mid sound. No markings to be seen but looks like what my old drinking buddy the admiral described as belonging to the Grey Funnel Line.
There has been a lot of testing of remote control subs been going on around her recently. They are probably training to attack somebody somewhere in the near future but we will not learn about this until after the event. 
French fishing boats should mebbe be getting a bit nervous.


----------



## 12boy (23 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yep......it seems that every morning I find myself having to work out what day it is.
> 
> I don't have to work it out at all.....I use my 2 week pill receptacle to keep me aware. Aside from what businesses are open and the 3 bills that aren't on autopay it makes no difference to me.
> Mrs 12 seemed better yesterday since the cancer doc threatened her with a brain MRI if she didn't. Ate fairly normally and managed to watch a little TV, in spite of becoming very upset about the villain who killed 10 people at a Boulder Colorado grocery store. The store is a mile from where my oldest and his wife were living not long ago and her office is nearby too. One of the benefits of Covid seems to be a decrease in mass shootings but this is the second in a month. It is sad we can't have the kind of gun restrictions you have.
> Be safe and well.


----------



## 12boy (23 Mar 2021)

My aged pooch, who without a watch, knows exactly when her dinner is to be served, expects a bite of egg if we have one, and gets indignant if her biscuits don't appear after her last trip outside at night. I was discussing this with my wife who said "you are exactly the same with your routines". She is too. It's funny how cranky I get if my routines are disrupted, and I've come to dislike traveling because of it. I guess it is all part of attaining true curmudgeon status.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Mar 2021)

Second youngest daughter "volunteered" me to "fix" a bicycle for a friend who has been infected with "Covid Cycling Delusions". 

Can't the Younger Generation even inflate a tyre?

The Bicycle is a Townsend Beartooth, I think, "entry level" is being kind. Not sure how old it is, but, my guess is 30+ years, it has indexed gears on rear but, not front.

A trip to Halfords for a new tyre (has probably quadrupled value of the bike), and, bit of cleaning, adjusting, lubricating, today, and, it is rideable


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> @Dave7 you are quite close to me and we have my Dad's old portable wheelchair ramp in the garage
> it is basically two metal tracks that expand to provide a ramp to get in and out of the house easily
> 
> If they would be of any use to you let me know - I could bring them round for you to look at if it would help


That is very kind of you...........very much appreciated.
MrsD told me earlier that its likely that the hospital/NHS will provide one but I don't know if that is true. I will not hesitate to take up your offer if they don't.
Thanks.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Mar 2021)

Hmmm........I have a headache so I'm going for a snooze.

Earlier today Mrs P dropped one of the freezer draws. It cracked - a lot. None of the spares people have it in stock. I have a lot of sticking to do. 😢

Put the bins out - blue, grey, brown. I think one can be sure one lives in a middle class area when people put the bins out in separate rows by colour! 

😴😴😴


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Second youngest daughter "volunteered" me to "fix" a bicycle for a friend who has been infected with "Covid Cycling Delusions".
> 
> Can't the Younger Generation even inflate a tyre?
> 
> ...


It maybe a basic 30 year old bike but I would have no problem using it as my round town shopper bike .
I see I’m not the only one with friends and relatives who think because I cycle and fix my own bikes. I would love to spend my time trying to make there deglected old c.....p roadworthy.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Second youngest daughter "volunteered" me to "fix" a bicycle for a friend who has been infected with "Covid Cycling Delusions".
> 
> Can't the Younger Generation even inflate a tyre?
> 
> ...



I remember that type of shifter, I had those on a bitza I built up, they were my first experience of indexed gears.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2021)

[QUOTE="12boy, post: 6357124,
Yes, that shooting was another tragedy.
Any idea of a motive yet ?


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2021)

I've been for a bimble this afternoon, roughly my Hoar Park loop, 21 miles. An afternoon where it was warm when the sun was out and cold when it clouded over, all accompanied by a stiff cold blustery breeze, which was making descending on the fixed entertaining by blowing the bike around. I also got my timing wrong, I rode back into Coventry straight into the middle of the school run, it was like being back on the commute again, and somewhat chaotic. It was nice to get out for a couple of hours though, I'm spending too much time in the house, the walks and rides are stopping me climbing the walls. That was my last ride on the fixed for this winter, my next ride will be on gears, I've got to clean up the fixed before I put it away for the summer and give the Eastway a clean and a check, I've already put a new chain on it.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2021)

Out of action today.
I must have inadvertently clicked on something on my phone and now it won't allow google search. I can open google and it gives me all the normal updated stuff but if I enter anything in to the search bar eg cyclechat .....ANY search, I closes down and tells me I have no google.
I have been all through the settings but can't see anything remotely likely.
I will let my granddaughter loose on it tomorrow.
This is via my laptop.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Out of action today.
> I must have inadvertently clicked on something on my phone and now it won't allow google search. I can open google and it gives me all the normal updated stuff but if I enter anything in to the search bar eg cyclechat .....ANY search, I closes down and tells me I have no google.
> I have been all through the settings but can't see anything remotely likely.
> I will let my granddaughter loose on it tomorrow.
> This is via my laptop.



Our lads has been having problems with Google on their phones today they got round it by updating their phones.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That is very kind of you...........very much appreciated.
> MrsD told me earlier that its likely that the hospital/NHS will provide one but I don't know if that is true. I will not hesitate to take up your offer if they don't.
> Thanks.


No problem - just let me know


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2021)

The latest on MrsD. Slightly more optimistic.
Apart from the breast cancer which we will know more about on Thursday.
The spine has 2 problems. 
a) a fracture which we think came from a fall 4 years ago
b) the Osteopenia which has totally corroded one disc and is having a go at 2 others.
2 new Doctors today who both said...................
The fracture is too old to do anything about but should not cause her too much trouble.
They can prescribe medicine that will help stop the crumbling. They can't reverse it but can slow it down.
They both think that with eating better and exercise ie walking around the house she will improve.
They both said "how long is a piece of string"......they cannot put a time frame on it.
I must say, MrsD is sounding upbeat....even that news is better than the doom & gloom she has been getting.

In other news...........I did another 2 mile walk this afternoon and again hardly stumbled, just the odd time when my leg doesn't do what my brain tells it to and my foot catches the ground. I can live with that.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Our lads has been having problems with Google on their phones today they got round it by updating their phones.


How do you do that ?? or do you mean replacing them with new ones?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How do you do that ?? or do you mean replacing them with new ones?


There should be a update section under the setting/About device section

Also - have you tried switching it off and on again???
sorry - too many years in IT support!
but a proper full restart can help


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2021)

I did my lumpy little loop earlier to shop at Lidl and pick up a Metro. It is only 6 km in length but its 105 metres of climbing is quite hard work on my singlespeed bike. 

There were temporary traffic lights on the A646 which changed just as I went through them, so that stopped the traffic behind me. After a brief delay, the traffic which had built up at the lights the other way started to flow. I spotted a pedestrian ahead on my side scanning the oncoming traffic to his left. He was clearly looking for a gap so he could cross. My spider senses were already tingling... A small gap opened up in the traffic, and he turned to look in my direction but he only gave a very short glance and I knew instantly that he hadn't seen me. As he looked back to his left his right foot started to swing forward... I was already swerving away from him and screaming "_*WOAH!*_" as he walked out into the road. He stopped dead in his tracks so I got round him with about a metre to spare. He called out a _SMIDSY_!


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> There should be a update section under the setting/About device section
> 
> Also - *have you tried switching it off and on again???*
> sorry - too many years in IT support!
> but a proper full restart can help



ahh yes, "switch off, wait a minute, switch on again" one of my favourite, and, most effective, suggestions in my IT Support days


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How do you do that ?? or do you mean replacing them with new ones?



Are you on android? You go into the play store, click on the 3 lines top left, click My Apps and Games, See if update available for Android system and update if possible


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> ahh yes, "switch off, wait a minute, switch on again" one of my favourite, and, most effective, suggestions in my IT Support days


I miss the good old days when people would say 'switch it on and off" - thus ending in the off position
I heard it again a few weeks ago - made me smile


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember that type of shifter, I had those on a bitza I built up, they were my first experience of indexed gears.


My first experience of indexing was Shimano positron fitted to one of Mrs JK’s bikes . It was a new bike so after a few weeks the shifting needed tweaking, I can do this how hard can it be . Result the visit of shame to the LBS that sold the bike , the man in the shop was very kind “ it’s a bit tricky till you get used to it “ .


----------



## Old jon (23 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> My aged pooch, who without a watch, knows exactly when her dinner is to be served, expects a bite of egg if we have one, and gets indignant if her biscuits don't appear after her last trip outside at night. I was discussing this with my wife who said "you are exactly the same with your routines". She is too. It's funny how cranky I get if my routines are disrupted, and I've come to dislike traveling because of it. I guess it is all part of attaining true curmudgeon status.



That's a like for 'true curmudgeon.' The person I intend to be. But how did you know??


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

@Dave7, slightly off topic but you mentioned it on here. 
The length of a piece of string was defined years ago by a group of American scientists as "25% of it's original length".

Link to this was on the old Cycling Plus site, now deleted.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2021)

It's weird being the same age as old people, isn't it?


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> It's weird being the same age as old people, isn't it?


Speak for yerssen!


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> It's weird being the same age as old people, isn't it?


Its even weirder being the same age as old people and not looking or feeling like one.


----------



## 12boy (23 Mar 2021)

The shooter in Boulder appears to be a 26 yr old Muslim man who, per his family, has exhibited a lot of paranoid thinking and apparently hates Republicans and Trump in particular. It seems that his family knew he was troubled but not that troubled. He is short, fat and balding. In fact, the witnesses thought him middle aged. He had been bullied and tormented for pretty much his time at school, but was not radicalized in any terrorist sense. He went to Boulder because he thought there would be a lot of Republicans there. Of course this whole thing is tragic and will not do his fellow Muslims any good. I have to wonder if those who believe it is their God given right to own assault weapons feel good that anti-Republican nonwhite people also can legally get these weapons the same as they can. A society in which people feel accustomed to people being murdered has something seriously wrong with it.


----------



## 12boy (23 Mar 2021)

I was wrong. The shooter is 21.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2021)

The facial expressions tell the story, but if you need a translation, I'm sure that @gavroche will oblige...


----------



## Paulus (24 Mar 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A cloudy ish start to the day, but it looking like it may be like this all day.

I shall take the dog out soon and afterwards go for another bimble on the bike, stopping at the shops on the way back for some fresh produce. 

Watched part two of the Hobbit trilogy last night, very good.

Onwards and downwards everyone


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> There should be a update section under the setting/About device section
> 
> Also - have you tried switching it off and on again???
> sorry - too many years in IT support!
> but a proper full restart can help


yes switched on/off several times.


Dirk said:


> It's weird being the same age as old people, isn't it?


Trouble is................I am older than old people


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2021)

I have risen!

Already finshed the weigjts, leg day today.

Once Mini D is in school i'm off to forage for wood with which to build a bin store.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2021)

Morning folk.
Crashed out early last night and slept well but was up at 0530.
Got some jobs done and slurped a coffee.
Going to take a walk soon. I will then have a bit of breckie (Maybe a shredded wheat). Then off to a) get a key cut**
b) take some 'stuff' to daughters for her to take to MrsD
**Having a full extension we have what was the front door. It has a Yale type lock plus a dead lock. We had somehow lost the keys to the Yale. It suddenly dawned on me yesterday...........if I inadvertently locked it while out side, I can't get back in. I knew we had one somewhere but it took me 2 hours to find it (no,it wasn't with my passport).............so I am having a couple of spares cut.
My daughter wants a full set..........Justin case !!!! I hope she doesn't need them for a long time


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Are you on android? You go into the play store, click on the 3 lines top left, click My Apps and Games, See if update available for Android system and update if possible


Dave
My gob is well and truly smacked. IT WORKED !!!!!!
I honestly doubted it as I couldn't see any idea why it should. Did what you said, it took 58 minutes to update THEN IT WORKED.............WOOHOOO
Thanks for that.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> It maybe a basic 30 year old bike but I would have no problem using it as my round town shopper bike .
> I see I’m not the only one with friends and relatives who think because *I cycle and fix my own bikes*. I would love to spend my time trying to make there deglected old c.....p roadworthy.


My problem is I have friends who think because I cycle I *CAN *fix my own bikes and so I *COULD *fix theirs as well.....................................I always send them to my favourite LBS!!


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2021)

Hi it's a wee bit


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2021)

Good Morning. A beautiful day is dawning here in God's second choice for his country! Bows to @classic33 .......none of this Lancashire was the test run and Yorkshire the production model!! 

I'm feeling rather chipper this morning. Still woke at 3.00am which is becoming a PIA but manged to sleep again till 6.00am. Spent the last 1.5 hours working on Covid Secure group riding for the club - I suspect this may be what's causing me to wake at 3.00am as it's a bit like being back at w**k!!

I have to stick the freezer drawer together next, then brekkie and out for a ride at 9.30. Mrs P has bought a new arbour for the garden. Anyone want to guess what this afternoon's job is? Answers on a postcard. No prizes.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2021)

Morning. We had rain last night but its clear now and I can even see some sun.

're the problem with android devices yesterday was with google. Lots of aps kept crashing hopedully they have fixed it now.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. We had rain last night but its clear now and I can even see some sun.
> 
> 're the problem with android devices yesterday was with google. Lots of aps kept crashing hopedully they have fixed it now.
> 
> Stay safe folks.



Yes, it appears that Google had the bugs in, fortunately I use Google as little as possible.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Mid week already!
MrsDs got an eyesight test at 11am, so off to Barny this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, it appears that Google had the bugs in, fortunately I use Google as little as possible.




Same here. My browser is duckduckgo, but that was affected as well. Just updated everything and it seems to be working. Yay


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My problem is I have friends who think because I cycle I *CAN *fix my own bikes and so I *COULD *fix theirs as well.....................................I always send them to my favourite LBS!!


Paul you can fix a puncture in a tubeless tyre , your way ahead of me there .


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here. My browser is duckduckgo, but that was affected as well. Just updated everything and it seems to be working. Yay



And me, a while a go I went into my Google account and disabled as much of the tracking stuff as I could.

https://www.thequint.com/tech-and-a...ebook-and-google-from-spying-on-you#read-more


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has bought a new arbour for the garden. Anyone want to guess what this afternoon's job is? Answers on a postcard. No prizes.


I was confused I thought you had taken up sailing. In my part of Hertfordshire we don’t bother with H so an arbour is where boats are moored .


----------



## Paulus (24 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Paul you can fix a puncture in a tubeless tyre , your way ahead of me there .


tubeless tyres are too advanced for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> tubeless tyres are too advanced for me.


Too much faff for me and they make the tyre/rim combination so tight I doubt if I could put a tube in a puncture that wouldn't seal. Given it's around 3 years since my last puncture, I feel it's a solution for a problem I don't have. Just hope it doesn't become the norm and not leave a choice at some point.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2021)

I ran out of rock salt  so went shopping and picked up a couple of Easter eggs while I was there, not for me mind


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2021)

It's yer Barnstaple castle innit.
11th century.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Given it's around 3 years since my last puncture, I feel it's a solution for a problem I don't have.


That sounds a dangerous statement to make Mo. Hope the p fairy doesn't read it


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I ran out of rock salt  so went shopping and picked up a couple of Easter eggs while I was there, not for me mind


I suppose they are similar......at a stretch


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning. A beautiful day is dawning here in God's second choice for his country! Bows to @classic33 .......none of this Lancashire was the test run and Yorkshire the production model!!
> 
> I'm feeling rather chipper this morning. Still woke at 3.00am which is becoming a PIA but manged to sleep again till 6.00am. Spent the last 1.5 hours working on Covid Secure group riding for the club - I suspect this may be what's causing me to wake at 3.00am as it's a bit like being back at w**k!!
> 
> I have to stick the freezer drawer together next, then brekkie and out for a ride at 9.30. Mrs P has bought a new arbour for the garden. Anyone want to guess what this afternoon's job is? Answers on a postcard. No prizes.


Wonder what's tha upto.
Border Guards on red alert, they shall not pass.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Did anyone watch Unforgotten last night? Wow it was good.


Yes, and yes - it was!

It has taken me nearly 4 series to work out where my deja vu was coming from... How come the detective played by Nicola Walker isn't a ghost? The answer is that she played that role in _River_, which was on at the same time as series 1 of _Unforgotten. _

Confusing, or what! 


PaulSB said:


> I always send them to my favourite LBS!!


You are sending ME to them too, if they agree to do the warranty replacement of the fork on my CAADX! I will give the effects of the Covid-19 jab another couple of weeks to kick in then see about taking the bike over on the train. I'll arrange to hang about while they do the job and if it is a nice day then I'll ride it back afterwards.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Mar 2021)

Windy and a bit cold. Forecast seems to be for rain but so far the sun keeps shining.
Got fed up with my hair so went for a haircut this morning. There is only a ladies hairdresser available and I stopped going there as I got a terrible haircut last time I went. No option now as I cannot go to Oban so back down again and guess what? I got a worse haircut than before and I did not get the OAP discount either. Definitely not going back.
Weather for the next week does not look encouraging to try out my new tyres and gales forecast for the weekend. This used to happen often and the garage lads who worked next door to me always complained the weather during the week was good but when they had time off it was rubbish.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2021)

5 mile walk done


----------



## 12boy (24 Mar 2021)

PaulSB...it is not if you can fix yours you could fix theirs but rather you should.
Irritatingly, to me at least, parts of the bike path were plowed and dry and others had a foot of frozen granular snow upon which walking the bike was required. Still it was so sweet to go for a ride. I bet there will be another ride today.
Mrs 12 appears about done with her vertigo and queasiness so maybe a brain MRI won't be needed. She does not want one.
I do need to fix the support post for one of my garden gates but I think the industrial glue will require of temps over 10C to cure properly. Musn't be impatient. There's always a little shrubbery trimming to do.
Dirk, I like your castle picture, but where are the walls? Were all the stones stolen over the years? Some years ago a friend and I went backpacking in the San Juan canyon lands of eastern Utah, where the Anasazi people had literally hundreds, if not thousands of little cliff dwellings in the serpentine canyons running from the mesas down to the river. Where ever the canyons faced south you could see their stone stuctures built on rocky shelves facing south. They lived there until about 1200 AD and it is so arid there there were still juniper roof beams and desicated corn cobs from that time, along with lots of pottery shards, in the old dwellings. Pictographs everywhere. As we were hiking out we came on a pair of older ladies, lean and brown who were hiking in with large packs. The trail was iffy in spots with scree and 60 foot drops, so we mentioned this to them. They laughed and said they knew that, cause they went for a couple of weeks every spring when a little potable water could still be found. Truly a magical place.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Windy and a bit cold. Forecast seems to be for rain but so far the sun keeps shining.
> Got fed up with my hair so went for a haircut this morning. There is only a ladies hairdresser available and I stopped going there as I got a terrible haircut last time I went. No option now as I cannot go to Oban so back down again and guess what? I got a worse haircut than before and I did not get the OAP discount either. Definitely not going back.
> Weather for the next week does not look encouraging to try out my new tyres and gales forecast for the weekend. This used to happen often and the garage lads who worked next door to me always complained the weather during the week was good but when they had time off it was rubbish.


I am looking like Wurzel Gummage but it will be 3 weeks before I can get one


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 5 mile walk done


Nice one.
I have just done 2 miles.......most Ican manage BUT I am definitely getting stronger. When I set off my legs are like lead and wobbly but after a few hundred metres I get into a stride.
Beautiful out there.....I even wore my sunglasses


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Paul you can fix a puncture in a tubeless tyre , your way ahead of me there .


Necessity, only through necessity but thank you. After wrestling a tube in to a tubeless in the rain - a horrible experience - I bought a plug kit. Fixes a puncture in five minutes.

Anyone riding tubeless if you don't have a plug kit I thoroughly recommend getting one.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I ran out of *rock salt * so went shopping and picked up a couple of Easter eggs while I was there, not for me mind



Rock salt. It was 21⁰ with you yesterday and now it's freezing?? 🤔


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Rock salt. It was 21⁰ with you yesterday and now it's freezing?? 🤔


Changes like the weather


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, and yes - it was!
> 
> It has taken me nearly 4 series to work out where my deja vu was coming from... How come the detective played by Nicola Walker isn't a ghost? The answer is that she played that role in _River_, which was on at the same time as series 1 of _Unforgotten. _
> *
> ...


Colin you really do need to be very, very careful about this. My LBS has never been so busy, they've had to take on another mechanic to keep up with demand. It's a great shop, great people but things can and do go wrong. I hate to think of you trekking over to Blackburn only to find it can't be done on the arranged day.

Also Ewood Bikes is no longer a Cannondale stockist so check what the position is on recalls. It was a recall?


----------



## Paulus (24 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Windy and a bit cold. Forecast seems to be for rain but so far the sun keeps shining.
> Got fed up with my hair so went for a haircut this morning. There is only a ladies hairdresser available and I stopped going there as I got a terrible haircut last time I went. No option now as I cannot go to Oban so back down again and guess what? I got a worse haircut than before and I did not get the OAP discount either. Definitely not going back.
> Weather for the next week does not look encouraging to try out my new tyres and gales forecast for the weekend. This used to happen often and the garage lads who worked next door to me always complained the weather during the week was good but when they had time off it was rubbish.


A haircut! We can only dream of a haircut by a professional at the moment


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2021)

@12boy 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barnstaple_Castle


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2021)

This is from my facebook feed.


----------



## Paulus (24 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> A haircut! We can only dream of a haircut by a professional at the moment








This was me a couple of weeks back. A bit of a mess.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2021)

I spent this morning cleaning and checking bikes, my fixed has been checked and cleaned, it needs a new chain, the saddle bag and computer removed and put in the back of the shed, my geared bike has been checked , cleaned, had the computer and saddle bag fitted and put in the front of the shed ready for my next ride.


----------



## rustybolts (24 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Too much faff for me and they make the tyre/rim combination so tight I doubt if I could put a tube in a puncture that wouldn't seal. Given it's around 3 years since my last puncture, I feel it's a solution for a problem I don't have. Just hope it doesn't become the norm and not leave a choice at some point.


Hope you won't feel deflated tomorrow morning


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> A haircut! We can only dream of a haircut by a professional at the moment


Not until 22nd April for me. 

Another windy walk done. That’s about 12 miles in total for the day. Feet up with a cuppa now. Telly is rubbish tonight. Might end up watching an Endeavour repeat.


----------



## rustybolts (24 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I spent this morning cleaning and checking bikes, my fixed has been checked and cleaned, it needs a new chain, the saddle bag and computer removed and put in the back of the shed, my geared bike has been checked , cleaned, had the computer and saddle bag fitted and put in the front of the shed ready for my next ride.


Went through all my bikes yesterday checking that the saddle posts were not stuck , loosened the clamping bolts and gave each one a little twist. I bought an old Felt FC ex racing team bike from Germany ( E Bay) about 12 years ago and the carbon saddle post was stuck fast in the frame. Luckily it fitted me very well when I changed the saddle to a slightly lower one. Been careful with saddle posts ever since.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Colin you really do need to be very, very careful about this. My LBS has never been so busy, they've had to take on another mechanic to keep up with demand. It's a great shop, great people but things can and do go wrong. I hate to think of you trekking over to Blackburn only to find it can't be done on the arranged day.
> 
> Also Ewood Bikes is no longer a Cannondale stockist so check what the position is on recalls. It was a recall?


Yes, it is a recall job. I can't see anything wrong with the fork but it would be daft to ignore the recall. Cannondale admit that there have been at least 10 known fork failures resulting in several serious injuries and a fatality!





I would definitely arrange it all well in advance. 

For some reason, I had got it into my head that they were in Preston. Blackburn is closer, although it would involve catching the same train. It wouldn't be a showstopper to not be able to wait for the job to be done. The rail fare for me is £6.75 and even I could manage that twice! I could leave it and go back for it once it had been done.

It would be a pity if they can't do the (free recall) job now. I have found a few other Cannondale dealers in the area who might be able to but it is always reassuring to hear good reports of a bike shop before getting them to work on a bike!


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 580288
> 
> This was me a couple of weeks back. A bit of a mess.


OK I give in, what's wrong with it


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Went through all my bikes yesterday checking that the saddle posts were not stuck , loosened the clamping bolts and gave each one a little twist. I bought an old Felt FC ex racing team bike from Germany ( E Bay) about 12 years ago and the carbon saddle post was stuck fast in the frame. Luckily it fitted me very well when I changed the saddle to a slightly lower one. *Been careful with saddle posts ever since.*


I made the same mistake with my CAAD5. I fitted a nice titanium seat post but forget to use *copaslip* to prevent corrosion. It is now stuck fast! It too is in pretty much the right position, but I would have liked to try my saddle a few mm higher or lower to check.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not until 22nd April for me.
> 
> Another windy walk done. *That’s about 12 miles in total for the day.* Feet up with a cuppa now. Telly is rubbish tonight. Might end up watching an Endeavour repeat.


 that's two days worth for me a super well done


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2021)

No positive Covid tests, hospital admissions or deaths in our EX33 postcode area in the last 7 days.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> No positive Covid tests, hospital admissions or deaths in our EX33 postcode area in the last 7 days.


We in Hampshire have had two deaths in the last 24 hours, but Hampshire is a big area


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> A haircut! We can only dream of a haircut by a professional at the moment


I have mine booked 
0930 14th April.


----------



## The Rover (24 Mar 2021)

@ColinJ regarding the caadx forks, a mate had his changed last week at Ewood bikes, I’m not sure whether they’ve got them in stock or had to order in but in any case it was organised easily enough.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2021)

The Rover said:


> @ColinJ regarding the caadx forks, a mate had his changed last week at Ewood bikes, I’m not sure whether they’ve got them in stock or had to order in but in any case it was organised easily enough.


Super - thanks for that. I'll contact them tomorrow.

Thinking about it, I wouldn't want to hang about for ages making a nuisance of myself. I've just had a look on the map and spotted that Witton Park and Billinge Hill are not too far away from the shop. I could go for a stroll over there if the weather were ok while they were replacing the fork. If not, I could come home and go back a day or two later to pick the bike up.


----------



## gavroche (24 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The facial expressions tell the story, but if you need a translation, I'm sure that @gavroche will oblige...



No need to translate, I think it is self explanatory.  Nice to hear a bit of French speaking though.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am looking like Wurzel Gummage but it will be 3 weeks before I can get one


I am in level 3 here so haircuts ok but cannot go anywhere e


Paulus said:


> A haircut! We can only dream of a haircut by a professional at the moment


We have been in level 3 for along time now. Everybody else so far is level 4 but Western Isles are moving to level 3 soon if they have not already done so.


----------



## gavroche (24 Mar 2021)

I am back in North Wales now and only took me 5.30 hours to get back. Second Covid jab at 10.30 tomorrow and a long list of things to do in the next 3 weeks, when I will be going back to the potholes again.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Super - thanks for that. I'll contact them tomorrow.
> 
> Thinking about it, I wouldn't want to hang about for ages making a nuisance of myself. I've just had a look on the map and spotted that Witton Park and Billinge Hill are not too far away from the shop. I could go for a stroll over there if the weather were ok while they were replacing the fork. If not, I could come home and go back a day or two later to pick the bike up.


The Leeds Liverpool canal is just across the road. Walk towards Liverpool for a nice walk. I don't know about the Leeds direction. 

It's a fair old hike across town to Witton Park. It depends how long you've got but I can't think of anything to recommend a walk from Ewood to Witton.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2021)

Whilst washing up tonight I was looking at my Spider plant, I think one of my jobs tomorrow is going to be giving it a tidy up, its getting a bit unruly.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The Leeds Liverpool canal is just across the road. Walk towards Liverpool for a nice walk. I don't know about the Leeds direction.
> 
> It's a fair old hike across town to Witton Park. It depends how long you've got but I can't think of anything to recommend a walk from Ewood to Witton.


I did spot the canal too.

I was wondering about the part of Blackburn that I'd have to cross to get to the park and hill! It would be about a 10 km round trip so probably 2-3 hours of walking.

I've emailed the shop. It will be interesting to see if they reply. I emailed 3 or 4 other bike shops about this before the pandemic and not one of them replied. I don't know why companies publish email addresses if nobody actually bothers to do anything with the emails that they receive!


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I did spot the canal too.
> 
> I was wondering about the part of Blackburn that I'd have to cross to get to the park and hill! It would be about a 10 km round trip so probably 2-3 hours of walking.
> 
> I've emailed the shop. It will be interesting to see if they reply. I emailed 3 or 4 other bike shops about this before the pandemic and not one of them replied. I don't know why companies publish email addresses if nobody actually bothers to do anything with the emails that they receive!



Its something that irritates me, why have a website, e-mail, or contact forms if you don't reply to enquiries.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Its something that irritates me, why have a website, e-mail, or contact forms if you don't reply to enquiries.


When you eventually get to speak to someone, they just say "_You should have phoned us in the first place_"! 

Their websites should simply say "_We don't 'do' the web - just phone us_".


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2021)

W


ColinJ said:


> When you eventually get to speak to someone, they just say "_You should have phoned us in the first place_"!
> 
> Their websites should simply say "_We don't 'do' the web - just phone us_".


I can't help but feel you expect a lot from a small bike shop. Why not phone and save the irritation?


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> W
> 
> I can't help but feel you expect a lot from a small bike shop. Why not phone and save the irritation?


An e-mail doesn't have the same "answer me now" as a telephone going in the background, and it allows a number of similar enquiries to be dealt with in one go.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> W
> 
> I can't help but feel you expect a lot from a small bike shop. Why not phone and save the irritation?



Yes but its not confined to small bike shops, its common for a lot of companies big and small.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I can't help but feel you expect a lot from a small bike shop. Why not phone and save the irritation?


I expect that if they supply an email address, they should read their emails.

If there is a contact form on their website, they should check messages coming in from it.

If there is a phone number, they should answer the phone when people ring.

If I ran a busy company, I would prefer initial contact by email because, as Classic suggests - it isn't _*YOU - ANSWER ME NOW!*_, it is _Please get back to me when you can_...

I don't like voicemail so I turn it off on my landline and mobile. I don't let people leave messages which I would never listen to!


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2021)

Good morning people, crap night last night, out for a P at half two and been dozing since.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2021)

Blimey its 06.20 and no one is around???
Mo, are you not well??
Its raining quite heavily......that wasn't expected.
Strange nights sleep. I drank too much water before bed so got up 3 times for a pee.
0200 I woke up in a sweat....PJ top was soaked so had to change it. When the virus was in full spate that happened every night......sometimes 3 times a night. Twice we had to change the bedding. A shore sign I am getting better I hope.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2021)

Morning. Managed to lie a bit longer. Another breezy chilly day ahead. Wish it would warm up a bit. Suppose it’ll be the usual walk before breakfast.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2021)

Damned if I could remember if I watched Keeping Faith so started from the beginning again last night as there is a new series starting soon. One advantage of getting older is you can watch programmes again!  Bits do seem familiar so I maybe did watch it


----------



## rustybolts (25 Mar 2021)

Just back from a 28k spin . I resurrected a Polar V650 and gave it its first outing this year. Could hardly remember what to press to set it up and also notice its harder to see the small print ( to me ) on the screen . I suspect a winter watching of the Box in the corner has done no favour to my eyes.My left foot is aching a bit from the hard plastic of the bike shoe , i tightened it a bit too much . Lights worked well though . Time for a giant mug of tea ! and a foot soak . Hope everybody has a good day


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Just back from a 28k spin . I resurrected a Polar V650 and gave it its first outing this year. Could hardly remember what to press to set it up and also notice its harder to see the small print ( to me ) on the screen . I suspect a winter watching of the Box in the corner has done no favour to my eyes.My left foot is aching a bit from the hard plastic of the bike shoe , i tightened it a bit too much . Lights worked well though . Time for a giant mug of tea ! and a foot soak . Hope everybody has a good day


Gosh. That’s an early one. I used to go out really early too but trying to get more sleep these days.

Biggest advantage apart from the roads being quieter was that the wind was usually much calmer first thing.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Managed to lie a bit longer. Another breezy chilly day ahead. Wish it would warm up a bit. Suppose it’ll be the usual walk before breakfast.


Mo.....if you are going to have a lie in you really need permission.
The very least required is advance warning.
I sent Drago out with his search & rescue mates......just had to recall them.


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Damned if I could remember if I watched Keeping Faith so started from the beginning again last night as there is a new series starting soon. One advantage of getting older is you can watch programmes again!  Bits do seem familiar so I maybe did watch it


I often get that with books. I’ll get part way in and think “ this feels a bit familiar “


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks,

We celebrated Mrs Tenkaykev’s birthday 🎂on Tuesday by going for a drink followed by a slap up meal in our favourite french restaurant and a Taxi home 👍
In reality we had a takeaway from our local Indian restaurant  The portions are generous and we ordered a few side dishes so that fed us for two days.
I was planning on a run this morning but after two days of curry I think it might be better to hold fire till later in the day.
Got a new bag for “ Jennifer” and Mrs Tenkaykev is very pleased, that’s a few Brownie points in the bank to use against my next transgression 😁


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Was going to give the lawns a cut today, but it's raining.
Forecast says sunny this afternoon, so they might dry out enough. Who knows?
Only just over 2 weeks until we go away to Cornwall.
Judging by the number of newbie caravanners that's going to be around due to foreign holiday restrictions, it looks like we might have some good entertainment. 
Watching newbies setting up on site is always good for a larf. Awnings usually provide the best entertainment. They're not called 'divorce in a bag' for nothing.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2021)

morning we had a hard frost


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Was going to give the lawns a cut today, but it's raining.
> Forecast says sunny this afternoon, so they might dry out enough. Who knows?
> ...


Nothing difficult about putting awnings up.
With our 1st one, on a weeks holiday, we had it up by day 6......no problem


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2021)

Morning. We had lots of rain here last night but its stopped now.

We are expecting a delivery in about 30 minutes. Now that Mr WD has turned into an old fart, he has ordered himself an electric wheelbarrow some can get things up the hill. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. We had lots of rain here last night but its stopped now.
> 
> We are expecting a delivery in about 30 minutes. Now that Mr WD has turned into an old fart, he has ordered himself an electric wheelbarrow some can get things up the hill.
> 
> Stay safe folks



Mr WD missed a trick there. He could have gone for a top of the range electric bike with a trailer attachment 😁


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> W
> 
> I can't help but feel you expect a lot from a small bike shop. Why not phone and save the irritation?


Paul we’re pensioners , getting irritated is the only thing we’re still good at and keeps us going. .


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Paul we’re pensioners , getting irritated is the only thing we’re still good at and keeps us going. .



Not all of us.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mr WD missed a trick there. He could have gone for a top of the range electric bike with a trailer attachment 😁




Yeah. He hasn't been on a bike for about 60 years. He had a go on mine and got off pretty quickly. . His bike days were well and truly over.


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Nothing difficult about putting awnings up.
> With our 1st one, on a weeks holiday, we had it up by day 6......no problem


Funniest thing we saw last year was an obviously new caravanning couple turn up on site, spend ages choosing where to pitch, unhitch, legs down, water filled, van fully set up and car unloaded.
He then went to connect to the electric hook up and found that his EHU lead was 2 feet short of the socket.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2021)

Walk done in a chilly breeze but it was dry. Quite overcast at the moment though so maybe a shower soon. Pretty quiet with just a couple of runners on the trail.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2021)

Off on my walk in 5 minutes. Will only be
1 1/2 miles to the Co op and Spa.
Just having a Haagen Dazs ice cream. Very naughty but I need some energy and can't face food at the moment.


----------



## Paulus (25 Mar 2021)

Good morning all, nice and bright outside at the moment.
MrsP is waiting for a call from the community pharmacist, about her regular prescription that she needs to talk to someone about for a review. 
The actual script was dealt with last week


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2021)

I'm going to see the vampire at 11:00 🧛‍♀️


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Off on my walk in 5 minutes. Will only be
> 1 1/2 miles to the Co op and Spa.
> Just having a Haagen Dazs ice cream. Very naughty but I need some energy and can't face food at the moment.



Never too early for Ice Cream. Mrs Tenkaykev returned from Tesco earlier in the week with some "Swedish Glacé" ice cream and also a tub of "Chocolate and Blood Orange" Ice Cream made by a Leeds based company "Northern Bloc" Both are astonishingly good, and both are Vegan. Virtually indistinguishable from dairy ice cream and ideal if lactose intolerant. ( Many years ago I was chatting with a woman who had been a member of the Sidney Opera Choir. She told me that they avoided dairy products before practice and performance as it could make the throat phlegmy)


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2021)

Well......I put my rucksack on and walked to the Co-op for essentials.......wine, bread, salad etc.
2.2 miles.
Just one slight stumble. Very happy with that.
What a beautiful day in the sunshine.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2021)

Thats a good job well done, plants tidy and a corner of the kitchen has been cleaned




d.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats a good job well done, plants tidy and a corner of the kitchen has been cleaned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cooking it without a tray, at least!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats a good job well done, plants tidy and a corner of the kitchen has been cleaned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you ask @Paulus to take it to his hairdresser.
It can't be any worse.
Or maybe it can


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats a good job well done, plants tidy and a corner of the kitchen has been cleaned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the 2nd photo the 'after' piccie?


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Is the 2nd photo the 'after' piccie?



No, its what I removed from the the plant, the top picture is the after picture, the before picture is further up thread.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Mar 2021)

Time for a mid morning coffee and a Hot Cross bun. Undecided what to put in the bun so I had a rummage in the cupboard before settling on this, like a marriage made in Heaven...






EDIT:
Not bad, but nothing to write home about. A bit like a savoury cheese scone but lighter. The Chilli Marmite tastes good, though I wish that they'd been a bit more adventurous with the Chilli content as I didn't find it fiery enough.
I consoled myself by opening the packet of " Luxury Fruited Hot Cross Buns" and now all is well with the world.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2021)

Back from the vampire's, we now have sleet/rain


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Back from the vampire's, we now have sleet/rain


Hail!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2021)

Fried egg sandwich for lunch. Now drinking green tea.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2021)

Sunshine here and lots of warmth. No idea what we are having to eat yet.


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2021)

Spicey vegetable couscous and an apple & cinnamon hot cross bun for lunch.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2021)

I had a nice chicken salad sandwich with a big glass of tomato juice. 😇


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hail!


Mary full of grace


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Mary full of grace


I was thinking more of Caesar


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I was thinking more of Caesar


 
Catholic upbringing


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2021)

Banana and yogurt for me.
Tea is a toss up between crusty bread with cheese or with peppered mackerel.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm going to see the vampire at 11:00 🧛‍♀️


Not the black pudding man or woman then?


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a nice chicken salad sandwich with a big glass of tomato juice. 😇


Chicken salad 👍 tomato juice 🤢😱


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Fried egg sandwich for lunch. Now drinking green tea.


Fried egg sandwich should be washed down with a mug of builders the colour of creosote


----------



## oldwheels (25 Mar 2021)

Should have gone out on trike but forecast was bad and it did not look promising. Wrong on both counts as while it is windy it has not rained. 
Continued the garden clearing instead and now my back hurts.
Dismantled with the aid of a large hammer a stand the distillery joiner made for me to hold our then music centre. 
That would be in the mid 1960's and so another part of my life slips away. It was well made but when it became redundant it went for greenhouse use and was still ok but I cannot keep everything.
I am trying to reduce the clutter somebody else will have to do eventually tho' if I get the biggy premium bond I could well relocate to escape the tourist hordes. A lot more would have to go then.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Mar 2021)

Hectic day today:
-test ride (6 miles) of bike I have been “fixing” for a friend of second youngest daughter
- 5 mile walk, with Mrs @BoldonLad
- reschedule 2nd Jab, for both of us, for tomorrow
- arranged "garden drinking session" with 5 of my Pensioner Pals, for Tuesday next

Edited: to add most important task of the day (ie, the last one)


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Catholic upbringing


I wasn't going to mention that.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2021)

Banana sandwich, a slice of Swiss roll and a cup of  for lunch.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I wasn't going to mention that.


 
Once learnt never forgotten, I can recite the whole Mass in Latin


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Once learnt never forgotten, I can recite the whole Mass in Latin




I can't do that, but there are some things you never forget....unfortunately


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't do that, but there are some things you never forget....unfortunately


 
I don't know what was worse, learning the Latin or the beating if you got it wrong


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Once learnt never forgotten, I can recite the whole Mass in Latin


I think i could make a fair stab at it. I could certainly join in.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I don't know what was worse, learning the Latin or the beating if you got it wrong


It's a close run thing.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2021)

Good afternoon everyone. You've missed me, I can tell. It's been a nice, warm spring day so all is good. Slept till 8.10 this morning. I was due to ride at 9.00 which means leaving at 8.45. I was a bit rushed.

A good 30 miler and takeaway coffee with a friend I haven't seen for a while. Very warm and I must consider future clothing options.

Today's task which Mrs P set me is to replace our arbour. Easy job I hear you say. All one needs is a spanner for tightening the nuts on the new one. Ah ha!!!! There is a catch. I'm required to leave all the plants climbing over the old arbour in place, remove the old arbour and insert the new one!! 🤔😳












I am a dutiful husband. The tatty shed belongs to next door.

Having a brew and then will tie in plants.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> ......
> 
> *I am a dutiful husband*. The tatty shed belongs to next door.
> 
> Having a brew and then will tie in plants.



Hmm... "dutiful" I will file that away and use it in place of "browbeaten" or "hen-pecked", sounds much better


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good afternoon everyone. You've missed me, I can tell. It's been a nice, warm spring day so all is good. Slept till 8.10 this morning. I was due to ride at 9.00 which means leaving at 8.45. I was a bit rushed.
> 
> A good 30 miler and takeaway coffee with a friend I haven't seen for a while. Very warm and I must consider future clothing options.
> 
> ...




I think your shed roof needs a bit of attention as well...... just saying


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think your shed roof needs a bit of attention as well...... just saying


Were you not paying attention, the _"tatty shed belongs to next door"_!!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Were you not paying attention, the _"tatty shed belongs to next door"_!!




Didn't see that bit.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2021)

Why is your neighbour's tatty shed in _your _garden! 

On the subject of outbuildings... My sister has just cleared out a summer house in the back garden of her Devon cottage. She is going to put a sofa bed in there so it can double up as an extra guest bedroom. When I visit I will probably get the main guest room indoors, but if I get a lift down with someone they can sleep in the summer house. (They could put a tent up in the garden, but there doesn't seem much point now.)

My niece has just bought her first house, also in that area. It's a 'doer-upper'. The elderly woman who had been living there hadn't had any work done for decades so there is a lot to do to bring it up to a modern standard, but that's why it was affordable. An exciting project for a young woman!

There should be plenty of space for future family gatherings once we are out of the pandemic.

I'm going to try a new local route on my singlespeed bike. I have done it lots of times on my other bikes but I think it will be a bit too hard on s/s. There is a 2.1 km climb averaging 5.8% but included in that is a 0.5 km ramp at 9%. I might have to abandon the 71" gear and be forced to adopt a 24" gear instead...


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think your shed roof needs a bit of attention as well...... just saying


Errrrrr......... please refer to the second last sentence in my original post!!!!

Oh, sorry. I see you've already spotted the error of your ways.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Why is your neighbour's tatty shed in _your _garden!
> 
> On the subject of outbuildings... My sister has just cleared out a summer house in the back garden of her Devon cottage. She is going to put a sofa bed in there so it can double up as an extra guest bedroom. When I visit I will probably get the main guest room indoors, but if I get a lift down with someone they can sleep in the summer house. (They could put a tent up in the garden, but there doesn't seem much point now.)
> 
> ...




That's why I thought it was Paul's


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2021)

Finished!!! I am impressed.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Why is your neighbour's tatty shed in _your _garden!
> 
> On the subject of outbuildings... My sister has just cleared out a summer house in the back garden of her Devon cottage. She is going to put a sofa bed in there so it can double up as an extra guest bedroom. When I visit I will probably get the main guest room indoors, but if I get a lift down with someone they can sleep in the summer house. (They could put a tent up in the garden, but there doesn't seem much point now.)
> 
> ...


Thought the climb out of Littleborough(A58), was just shy of two miles.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Errrrrr......... please refer to the second last sentence in my original post!!!!
> 
> Oh, sorry. I see you've already spotted the error of your ways.


Niffty editing job there.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That's why I thought it was Paul's


Next door's shed literally sits on the boundary between our gardens. The gardens are open plan, no hedges, no fences etc.

Well there is one fence about ten doors down. We don't speak to them  In reality it has no impact on us but there was the most furious row between the two adjoining houses at that end of the terrace!!!!

Speaking of fences and now gates. One resident on our row erected a small fence and gate which blocked off a path everyone uses. Admittedly it did go across the top of his garden. It was not a thing of beauty.

One morning we awoke to see the fence was now neatly stacked on his garden. He spent they day putting up the fence again. A couple of weeks later the fence was once again neatly stacked on his lawn. After that he didn't rebuild it.

To this day I've no idea who was involved in midnight fence removal. 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Niffty editing job there.


Damn you were quick off the mark........


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Next door's shed literally sits on the boundary between our gardens. The gardens are open plan, no hedges, no fences etc.
> 
> Well there is one fence about ten doors down. We don't speak to them  In reality it has no impact on us but there was the most furious row between the two adjoining houses at that end of the terrace!!!!
> 
> ...


How do you know it was done at midnight!!


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Damn you were quick off the mark........


It can cause problems, when folk have a rethink.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> How do you know it was done at midnight!!


I believe one has the right to remain silent..........No comment..


----------



## oldwheels (25 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I don't know what was worse, learning the Latin or the beating if you got it wrong


I quite liked latin. It was something that had to be done anyway if you had pretensions of going to a proper University. No idea why but the practice was abandoned soon after. Amo, amas ,amat an aw that.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think your shed roof needs a bit of attention as well...... just saying





classic33 said:


> Were you not paying attention, the _"tatty shed belongs to next door"_!!


 I appreciate PaulSB is a well respected member of our community, BUT we only have his word it’s a neighbours shed . .


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I appreciate PaulSB is a well respected member of our community, BUT we only have his word it’s a neighbours shed . .


I trust PaulSB 100%

Well maybe 80%

Or possibly 50%
Can I have time to think about this


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2021)

I've put the black bag out for a morning pick up


----------



## Paulus (25 Mar 2021)

I cooked a nice piece of Bass for tea, with a bit of ginger, soy sauce and sweet chilli sauce. Broccoli, carrots and baby potatoes.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I trust PaulSB 100%
> 
> Well maybe 80%
> 
> ...


Sleep on it maybe?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sleep on it maybe?


That may help


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> I cooked a nice piece of Bass for tea, with a bit of ginger, soy sauce and sweet chilli sauce. Broccoli, carrots and baby potatoes.


Sounds good. The ginger is a nice touch.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That may help


A bed would give a better nights sleep though.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Thought the climb out of Littleborough(A58), was just shy of two miles.


Depending on where you measure it from, just shy, or if you include the shallow slope at the start of the climb, just over. I have done the first half of it on my singlespeed but it gets harder in the second half and would be too much, so I turned back and haven't tried again.

No, the one I was on about and tackled earlier was from Woodhouse Mill up to the Shepherd's Rest.







(The dip shown at 1 km does not exist. The road climbs round up round the slope of a small valley and a very slight lateral error in plotting my course makes the software think that I was way down the hillside.)

I got halfway up the ramp and decided to be sensible and take a breather. My heart rate was going crazy (~180 bpm) and I didn't want to push any harder for fear of inducing arrhythmia. (The damage left by my blood clots of 2012/13 mean that I can't risk going into that last 5% of effort any more. If I do then my heart can play up for a day or two afterwards, and that can't be healthy!)

The problem with stopping on a steepish climb up a narrow road, with pedals that need to be clipped into is... how do you get started again? After nearly falling off trying to clip in across the width of the road, I gave in and aimed back down the hill and clipped in before turning back up again. Not ideal, but just about doable.

I continued up the ramp and was within 100 metres of my right turn when I felt a couple of tell-tale heart flutters so I jumped off quick and walked up to the junction. (For those of you who didn't get my joke earlier on... a 24" gear = a two foot gear = walking!) I need to lose the 10 kg of weight that I have put on in the past 4 or 5 years...

I turned to face up the easier slope towards the Shepherd's Rest and set off again. Unfortunately, I was now exposed to a headwind which took away a lot of the advantage of the easier gradient. I ended up climbing standing up but on the drops and crouching down over the handlebar, a very unusual climbing position!

The wind took 15 kph off my descent from the pub. I would normally freewheel at 50 kph down there but only managed 35 kph today.

I continued my little loop round, calling in at the station for my Metro on the way home. It's a short loop, but tough on singlespeed. Only 11 km, but with 213 m of ascent, all of which was hard in a 52/19 gear.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Mar 2021)

my wife is on a health kick again - so chips and gravy from the chippy it is

outside the chippy there were a few teenagers - basically being teenage lads with bikes
no problem - just - being lads


anyway - got SWMBO's chips and gravy and went back to the car
several of the kids were riding up and down on their bikes - some doing wheelies - OK - I waited a couple of seconds and then started off


Then

I was waiting at a T-junction to turn right - 2 of them shoot down the right (i.e wrong) side of the road - but stick to the kerb (OK wrong kerb) and shoot across the road when it was clear

sooooooo
I am now trying to turn right
a car goes past - all clear
start moving - with right turn indicator flashing
one of them shoots past me - about 2 foot from my car - no clue what is coming
DOING A WHEELIE!!!!




damn moron could have scratched my car!!!
Oh - and broken several bones - possibly including his spine and skull


what I find really annoying
this is why I keep reading about car drivers who hate cyclists 

so next time some idiot in a car passes too close or thinks a bike can do 90 through the temporary roadworks
I'm blaming him


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2021)

I'm up for sale!
Any advance on


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sleep on it maybe?


What? My shed roof? Is @Dave7 a cat?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> my wife is on a health kick again - so chips and gravy from the chippy it is
> 
> outside the chippy there were a few teenagers - basically being teenage lads with bikes
> no problem - just - being lads
> ...


Since when have chippy chips with chippy gravy been healthy


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm up for sale!
> Any advance on
> View attachment 580592


Why don't you buy it ?
You could keep it for 12 months and sell it for erhh uhm
2nd thoughts.....don't buy it


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2021)

Morning. Going to be an unpleasant day here. Quite chilly with wind and rain. I’ll manage a walk or two though hopefully. Coffee first.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

Morning all.
Rain forecast but its not here yet.
I have stay in anyway as the nhs are delivering the 1st of MrsDs aids.
I am debating a dash to Asda as they open at 0730. TBH its only for ready meals. I like theirs..... tried the Aldi ones but imo they are not nice. Aldi are good for certain things ie cheese is cheese and butter is butter (within reason but not ready meals. We used to enjoy their curries but then they started to use ultra cheap chicken........at least they say its chicken


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Going to be an unpleasant day here. Quite chilly with wind and rain. I’ll manage a walk or two though hopefully. Coffee first.


Strange but it seems quite warm here. Not supposed to be though.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

Ants.
We are getting an increasing number of tiny black ants in the conservatory. I have some powder (somewhere) but I can't see where they are getting in and I don't want to chuck powder everywhere.
Any (sensible) suggestions ?


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Strange but it seems quite warm here. Not supposed to be though.


Looking much better for the start of next month.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Looking much better for the start of next month.
> View attachment 580603


Yes 15° on Monday is promised.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ants.
> We are getting an increasing number of tiny black ants in the conservatory. I have some powder (somewhere) but I can't see where they are getting in and I don't want to chuck powder everywhere.
> Any (sensible) suggestions ?


Not sure anything apart from the powder helps. Normally is it not sweet stuff they are looking for so you often get them in the kitchen.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure anything apart from the powder helps. Normally is it not sweet stuff they are looking for so you often get them in the kitchen.



Find out where they're getting in and block it, find out where the nest is and destroy it.


----------



## Paulus (26 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Find out where they're getting in and block it, find out where the nest is and destroy it.


Quite often they go in and out through airbricks or vents. Puff some powder through the vents so the ants carry it into their nest.


----------



## Drago (26 Mar 2021)

I have risen!

Whole body workout on the weights done, with a little extra work on the lats.

And being Friday, today is click and collect day.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2021)

Morning. Heavy rain all night and it's still hissing down.

Shopping for us today so it's going to be a bit bleh in the rain.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ants.
> We are getting an increasing number of tiny black ants in the conservatory. I have some powder (somewhere) but I can't see where they are getting in and I don't want to chuck powder everywhere.
> Any *(sensible)* suggestions ?



Come on, let's be sensible about this. In here?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2021)

Good morning. My app threatened us with heavy rain and light winds. It's dry and blowing around 25mph. I may write in and complain.

Today is a very heavy club admin day. I have to pull together all the committee discussion on our Covid riding policy in a document, create a precis for publication, prepare an email to every member to issue the full policy individually. Then get the new ride schedule ready. We've taken the opportunity to radically shake up the ride programme. Gonna be a fun day.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Flamin' 'eck! It's Fish Friday again!


----------



## Paulus (26 Mar 2021)

The wind has suddenly got up and the rain has started. 
It's in for the rest of the day.
Some domestics will be done, the washing was done yesterday as the sun was shining. 
MrsP is threatening to paint the bedroom walls 
Another day in paradise.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2021)

Now a TV question. We have been watching The Terror which I thought a bit fantastical. Then @Tenkaykev told us it's based on fact. I don't want to know the ending so I can't Google this but I want to know about the "polar bear."

A giant polar bear is supposedly stalking the crew. So far it has bitten both legs of the expedition leader, dragged him to a fishing hole and thrown him in. Next the bear knew the Eskimo woman was starving so caught a seal and left it outside her igloo, she had it for tea. Then the bear is sitting on an ice ledge above a tent where the guards are keeping watch, swings down a paw and yanks a soldier through the tent roof before taking chunks out of him. There have been some other blood soaked incidents.

Now you'll have to forgive my scepticism over how real this portrait of a polar bear is. 

Do we think this bear is real? I feel it can only be some sort of illusion to describe the sailors' state of mind. Either that or my feeling the whole programme is fantastical rather than real is correct.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Now a TV question. We have been watching The Terror which I thought a bit fantastical. Then @Tenkaykev told us it's based on fact. I don't want to know the ending so I can't Google this but I want to know about the "polar bear."
> 
> A giant polar bear is supposedly stalking the crew. So far it has bitten both legs of the expedition leader, dragged him to a fishing hole and thrown him in. Next the bear knew the Eskimo woman was starving so caught a seal and left it outside her igloo, she had it for tea. Then the bear is sitting on an ice ledge above a tent where the guards are keeping watch, swings down a paw and yanks a soldier through the tent roof before taking chunks out of him. There have been some other blood soaked incidents.
> 
> ...


Lol.....someone suggested on here to watch this, but when I read the summary of what it was about decided not to bother. Sounds like I made the correct decision. I binge watched another 4 episodes of Keeping Faith last night. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Rain forecast but its not here yet.
> I have stay in anyway as the nhs are delivering the 1st of MrsDs aids.
> I am debating a dash to Asda as they open at 0730. TBH its only for ready meals. I like theirs..... tried the Aldi ones but imo they are not nice. Aldi are good for certain things ie cheese is cheese and butter is butter (within reason but not ready meals. We used to enjoy their curries but then they started to use ultra cheap chicken........at least they say its chicken





Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Rain forecast but its not here yet.
> I have stay in anyway as the nhs are delivering the 1st of MrsDs aids.
> I am debating a dash to Asda as they open at 0730. TBH its only for ready meals. I like theirs..... tried the Aldi ones but imo they are not nice. Aldi are good for certain things ie cheese is cheese and butter is butter (within reason but not ready meals. We used to enjoy their curries but then they started to use ultra cheap chicken........at least they say its chicken


When I was working we had a couple of young apprentices. They’d pop over to the nearby Tesco to buy a sandwich for lunch and we’d all sit round the table having a natter. I was looking at the ingredients list on the packaging from his “ Coronation Chicken” sandwich and the list was as long as your arm. As well as the usual list of preservatives, flavour enhancers, and random other stuff the ingredients listed the Chicken as being sourced in Thailand 😮.
I pointed this out to Rob, the apprentice and asked if he thought that, A: Tesco's sandwich supplier had imported chicken from Thailand because it was the healthiest, tastiest, best chicken available, or B: it was the cheapest they could find. Rob chose B: and from then on was an avid reader of ingredients on any prepared food that he purchased.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Flamin' 'eck! It's Fish Friday again!


This can't be right it was Friday a few days ago


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Now a TV question. We have been watching The Terror which I thought a bit fantastical. Then @Tenkaykev told us it's based on fact. I don't want to know the ending so I can't Google this but I want to know about the "polar bear."
> 
> A giant polar bear is supposedly stalking the crew. So far it has bitten both legs of the expedition leader, dragged him to a fishing hole and thrown him in. Next the bear knew the Eskimo woman was starving so caught a seal and left it outside her igloo, she had it for tea. Then the bear is sitting on an ice ledge above a tent where the guards are keeping watch, swings down a paw and yanks a soldier through the tent roof before taking chunks out of him. There have been some other blood soaked incidents.
> 
> ...



I think a bit of poetic license is being used, they're dangerous but I'm not sure they're that bad, there have been some cases of bears attacking humans.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> This can't be right it was Friday a few days ago


Glad it's not just me!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.....someone suggested on here to watch this, but when I read the summary of what it was about decided not to bother. Sounds like I made the correct decision. I binge watched another 4 episodes of Keeping Faith last night. Enjoyed it.


Yes, really enjoyed Keeping Faith. It was a "must not miss" for me when it was on.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Find out where they're getting in and block it, find out where the nest is and destroy it.


That's the point.... as I said, I can't see where they are getting in.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, really enjoyed Keeping Faith. It was a "must not miss" for me when it was on.


3rd and final series starting on Saturday I think.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> Quite often they go in and out through airbricks or vents. Puff some powder through the vents so the ants carry it into their nest.


There is no vent in the conservatory.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad it's not just me!


No, it's not. The frightening speed which days come around is scary.

Every time I order my monthly prescription I think to myself "another month gone. Really?" Can't say I like it.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That's the point.... as I said, I can't see where they are getting in.


Should have gone to Specsavers.......🤔


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Mar 2021)

2nd jab for us, lunch time


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> The wind has suddenly got up and the rain has started.
> It's in for the rest of the day.
> Some domestics will be done, the washing was done yesterday as the sun was shining.
> *MrsP is threatening to paint the bedroom walls *
> Another day in paradise.



Consider yourself a lucky man. When my Mrs P threatens the decorating this is a threat directed at the male member of the household. 😳


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Now a TV question. We have been watching The Terror which I thought a bit fantastical. Then @Tenkaykev told us it's based on fact. I don't want to know the ending so I can't Google this but I want to know about the "polar bear."
> 
> A giant polar bear is supposedly stalking the crew. So far it has bitten both legs of the expedition leader, dragged him to a fishing hole and thrown him in. Next the bear knew the Eskimo woman was starving so caught a seal and left it outside her igloo, she had it for tea. Then the bear is sitting on an ice ledge above a tent where the guards are keeping watch, swings down a paw and yanks a soldier through the tent roof before taking chunks out of him. There have been some other blood soaked incidents.
> 
> ...


It is a well established fact that polar bears are lovely cuddly creatures.
Some of them have been known to live on top of glacè mints.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It is a well established fact that polar bears are lovely cuddly creatures.
> Some of them have been known to live on top of glacè mints.


Brilliant! 😂😂😂

Much to the annoyance of the local foxes.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It is a well established fact that polar bears are lovely cuddly creatures.
> Some of them have been known to live on top of glacè mints.


Did they not drink Cresta too? It's frothy man


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2021)

😎😎


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2021)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3VnOt-ezQY


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Now a TV question. We have been watching The Terror which I thought a bit fantastical. Then @Tenkaykev told us it's based on fact. I don't want to know the ending so I can't Google this but I want to know about the "polar bear."
> 
> A giant polar bear is supposedly stalking the crew. So far it has bitten both legs of the expedition leader, dragged him to a fishing hole and thrown him in. Next the bear knew the Eskimo woman was starving so caught a seal and left it outside her igloo, she had it for tea. Then the bear is sitting on an ice ledge above a tent where the guards are keeping watch, swings down a paw and yanks a soldier through the tent roof before taking chunks out of him. There have been some other blood soaked incidents.
> 
> ...




I've been watching that as well. Apparently the treck actually happened, however everyone was lost so they have no idea what happened. Slight poetic license I think, and apparently there is going to be a second series.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

The rain has arrived. Temperature has dropped and its quite dark.
When I got up for my 0300 pee there was a lovely clear moon.
0530, sky was clear.
Now its piddling down.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

Anyway, I got to Asda for 0730. Only 3 people in front of me.
I got 6 ready meals. At 3 for £5.50 its excellent value.
Also got a pizza made for me. 3 quid and its MASSIVE ...... I will have to cut it in 2 halves as there is no way I could eat it all.
I will put a photo on.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

My pizza. No scale but its 10".


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My pizza. No scale but its 10".
> View attachment 580611


Looks good. Decent amount of topping too. Probably about 1000 calories!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My pizza. No scale but its 10".
> View attachment 580611


Ahem!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Now a TV question. We have been watching The Terror which I thought a bit fantastical. Then @Tenkaykev told us it's based on fact. I don't want to know the ending so I can't Google this but I want to know about the "polar bear."
> 
> A giant polar bear is supposedly stalking the crew. So far it has bitten both legs of the expedition leader, dragged him to a fishing hole and thrown him in. Next the bear knew the Eskimo woman was starving so caught a seal and left it outside her igloo, she had it for tea. Then the bear is sitting on an ice ledge above a tent where the guards are keeping watch, swings down a paw and yanks a soldier through the tent roof before taking chunks out of him. There have been some other blood soaked incidents.
> 
> ...



There's a heck of a lot of "poetic licence" which is acceptable as they are weaving a story to keep the viewer engaged. There are several books on the search for the NorthWest passage, "Arctic Labyrinth" is highly regarded.
History is a strange beast, at school people are taught about Columbus discovering America, but rediscovering would be more accurate. IIRC they have found Viking settlements quite a way inland in America, and there's a lot of local history here in Poole as fishermen regularly travelled and overwintered as far as Newfoundland in the 18th century.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks good. Decent amount of topping too. Probably about 1000 calories!


TBH Mo calories is what I need. Anyway I can get them.
But it does look yummy.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ahem!!


I know it is as I happen to have something that is exactly 10" long


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I know it is as I happen to have something that is exactly 10" long


Your nose?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

Na


Tenkaykev said:


> Your nose?


Nahh....that's only 4"


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> What? My shed roof? Is @Dave7 a cat?


It's your shed roof, but not your shed!
Makes sense to someone, I suppose.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2021)

Off to Lee Bay for a doggie walk.
Scenic pictures to follow.......


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My pizza. No scale but its 10".
> View attachment 580611


They wrapped it for you as well?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> They wrapped it for you as well?


Yes......that's what they do. You choose the base, type of sauce and all your toppings. They make it and wrap it.....3 quid


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes......that's what they do. You choose the base, type of sauce and all your toppings. They make it and wrap it.....3 quid


Well, enjoy.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> History is a strange beast, at school people are taught about Columbus discovering America, but rediscovering would be more accurate. IIRC they have found Viking settlements quite a way inland in America, and there's a lot of local history here in Poole as fishermen regularly travelled and overwintered as far as Newfoundland in the 18th century.


I'm the same, taught that Columbus was the first, in a recent article I was reading they were saying that its likely that the Vikings weren't the first either.


----------



## Paulus (26 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> There's a heck of a lot of "poetic licence" which is acceptable as they are weaving a story to keep the viewer engaged. There are several books on the search for the NorthWest passage, "Arctic Labyrinth" is highly regarded.
> History is a strange beast, at school people are taught about Columbus discovering America, but rediscovering would be more accurate. IIRC they have found Viking settlements quite a way inland in America, and there's a lot of local history here in Poole as fishermen regularly travelled and overwintered as far as Newfoundland in the 18th century.


https://www.bt.com/tv/drama/the-terror-true-story-what-really-happened-to-terror-and-erebus


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm the same, taught that Columbus was the first, in a recent article I was reading they were saying that its likely that the Vikings weren't the first either.


Brendan the Voyager got there before Columbus.
https://www.irishcentral.com/roots/history/irish-colony-south-carolina-christopher-columbus


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Brendan the Voyager got there before Columbus.
> https://www.irishcentral.com/roots/history/irish-colony-south-carolina-christopher-columbus



They sound like celts. Theres supposed to be evidence that the Chinese and the Phoenicians made it as far as the Americas.

https://www.ancient-origins.net/anc...plorers-landed-america-excites-experts-003087

I would take an article by ancient-origins with a pinch of salt, but its interesting reading.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory_of_Phoenician_discovery_of_the_Americas


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

Bed stripped and remade.
1st load of washing in.....2 more to go.
Why can't I just do this once a year


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Bed stripped and remade.
> 1st load of washing in.....2 more to go.
> Why can't I just do this once a year


What??/

every year??


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2021)

Doggie walk done.
Lee Bay as promised.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No, it's not. The frightening speed which days come around is scary.
> 
> Every time I order my monthly prescription I think to myself "another month gone. Really?" Can't say I like it.


I realised something the other night and it shook me. To illustrate it I will ask a question and you need to select the answer *immediately* without actually calculating it... 

I am 65 years old. How many months have I been alive? 

6,500
7,200
8,000



And the answer is - none of the above! Covid-19 has been going for 15 months already but I went from baby to (nearly) a pensioner in only 780 months! 

Even more scary... Even if I live to be 100, I only have 420 months left!!! 



Dave7 said:


> My pizza. No scale but its 10".
> View attachment 580611


I used to buy 12" pizzas from my local takeaway which were 50% thicker, with 5 or 6 toppings. I'd eat the whole pizza in one sitting, with about 20 olives added!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> What??/
> 
> every year??


Well every year with a 5 in it then


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walk done.
> Lee Bay as promised.
> View attachment 580635
> 
> ...


Looks nice.
No rain ???


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I realised something the other night and it shook me. To illustrate it I will ask a question and you need to select the answer *immediately* without actually calculating it...
> 
> I am 65 years old. How many months have I been alive?
> 
> ...


Those days have long gone for me.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2021)

It's  so the machine made a loaf and I made some more mince pies


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> They sound like celts. Theres supposed to be evidence that the Chinese and the Phoenicians made it as far as the Americas.
> 
> https://www.ancient-origins.net/anc...plorers-landed-america-excites-experts-003087
> 
> ...


There is also John Rae from Orkney who was airbrushed out of the history of the discovery of the NW Passage because he was not part of the proper establishment. Never been to Eton for example and so not a proper person to get any credit.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Mar 2021)

Second Covid Jab done, for both of us. Different venue to first one, but, still went like clockwork, very impressive.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2021)

Pretty dire forecast again but looking at it in detail there seemed to be a clear bit with no hail. Took a chance and went for it on the trike. Almost gale force wind and an uphill push which was pretty hard work with the wind. Coming back again was pretty fast tho' and I got up a short but sharp hill in top since I could build up enough speed just before it. Often this hill has me well down the gears and struggling up.
Just got back before a hefty hail shower and I could see it passing over further north.
Not too much traffic but it is obvious there are a lot of people who should not be here if the rules were being adhered to.
Weather warning out for heavy rain and high winds over the next few days so better take what chance I can getting out.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2021)

Cooooeee. I am back. We did our chopping this morning as the electricity was going to be off for maintainance for about 6 hours. Just came back on.

Chicken and bacon sandwich for us today from Morriston. I am expecting the boys to be here as they know we have lots of grub including donuts for them.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's  so the machine made a loaf and I made some more mince pies


My bread machine stopped working as the bearings seized up a couple of years ago and now just use a Kenwood to mix the dough and the rest is easy but needs attention.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Looks nice.
> No rain ???


Nope. Nice and sunny but a bit cool.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2021)

I was $42.00 dollars down on my stocks and shares. Luckily they are starting to go back up. Phew


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2021)

It's turned in to a beautiful sunny but windy afternoon. My cycle club is now Covid secure.

Just been to check last week's seed sowing and lettuce, broccoli, purple sprouting and peas are on the way. I've sown black Kale today.

ALDI dash next.

It didn't escape my attention that some of you had the audacity to question my shed. I wouldn't say I was hurt, perhaps a little offended but I'll shrug it off. My shed is OK, I think. 🤔


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My bread machine stopped working as the bearings seized up a couple of years ago and now just use a Kenwood to mix the dough and the rest is easy but needs attention.


My bearing went too, I also have a Kenwood, but I thought the machine is so easy so bought another one


----------



## GM (26 Mar 2021)

G'day all... Been tidying the garden up a bit this morning until rain stopped play, forgot how sharp Pyracantha's can be, ouch! We've got a green bin collection in the morning so had to fill it up.

Enjoy the rest of your day folks!


----------



## gavroche (26 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Looks nice.
> No rain ???


Not at the moment cos I am not there but back in 3 weeks so get your umbrellas ready.


----------



## gavroche (26 Mar 2021)

I managed to paint half the decking before running out of paint. Screwfix only had one 2.5 litres left so I used that. I also took Molly round the lake in Rhyl and it was very windy. 
Yesterday, I installed the second security camera on the side of the house but it gets a weak wifi signalled there so I may have to move the router from upstairs to downstairs to get it a bit closer.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I realised something the other night and it shook me. To illustrate it I will ask a question and you need to select the answer *immediately* without actually calculating it...
> 
> I am 65 years old. How many months have I been alive?
> 
> ...


"None of the above" isn't an optional answer though.


----------



## 12boy (26 Mar 2021)

I have had 3 chiro visits since Wednesday last week because I was too impatient to let my lower back heal completely since my Wednesday back blowout. After all the snowy weather it is finally ok for riding but I can only now just walk a bit. How digruntling.
It is looking like the nausea and vertigo troubling my wife was not caused by her cancer meds nor is a tumor but rather a delayed reaction to the Pfizer vaccine. She will still have a brain MRI on Monday, but unless I do more lumbar stupidity I should be able to drive her.
Gorgeous pics, Dirk. No scampering doggie, though.
Polar bears are very photogenic but are relentless and cunning hunters. They will eat whatever they can catch, including us, of course. Apparently their hair is hollow and transmits light to their black skin. Solar heating.
Be well and safe.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeee. I am back. *We did our chopping this morning as the electricity was going to be off for maintainance* for about 6 hours. Just came back on.
> 
> Chicken and bacon sandwich for us today from Morriston. I am expecting the boys to be here as they know we have lots of grub including donuts for them.


Are the two things connected?
As in did the first lead to the second.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's turned in to a beautiful sunny but windy afternoon. My cycle club is now Covid secure.
> 
> Just been to check last week's seed sowing and lettuce, broccoli, purple sprouting and peas are on the way. I've sown black Kale today.
> 
> ...


Is that a 5p piece under that seat?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Are the two things connected?
> As in did the first lead to the second.




Shopping. Dam


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> "None of the above" isn't an optional answer though.


That was deliberate. The idea was to get people to quickly go with their gut feeling, not to suggest that those numbers are way out.

I was a bit shaken by how low the number is when I worked it out. A month doesn't really seem that long so to realise that average life expectancy in the UK these days is only about 950 months for males and 1,000 months for females is a bit scary!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2021)

The weather is turning horrible here now. High winds, and pelting down with sideways rain.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather is turning horrible here now. High winds, and pelting down with sideways rain.


I nipped out on my lumpy Metro loop earlier. I set off in sunshine. There was a chilly wind, which suddenly blew rain showers in, and then that turned to hail. Later, we got more sunshine!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've emailed the shop. It will be interesting to see if they reply. I emailed 3 or 4 other bike shops about this before the pandemic and not one of them replied. I don't know why companies publish email addresses if nobody actually bothers to do anything with the emails that they receive!


I have now received a helpful email back from them, so all being well I will take my bike over there in April!


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That was deliberate. The idea was to get people to quickly go with their gut feeling, not to suggest that those numbers are way out.
> 
> I was a bit shaken by how low the number is when I worked it out. A month doesn't really seem that long so to realise that average life expectancy in the UK these days is only *about 950 months for males* and 1,000 months for females is a bit scary!



Speaking as a male, who has already used up, 881 months, can we change the subject... please


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2021)

Wonder what they were filming?


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Are the two things connected?
> As in did the first lead to the second.



I read it that Mr WD had got his chopper out, but I didn't want to say anything in case it got misconstrued 😋


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I read it that Mr WD had got his chopper out, but I didn't want to say anything in case it got misconstrued 😋


Shocking even!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I read it that Mr WD had got his chopper out, but I didn't want to say anything in case it got misconstrued 😋




Yeah. Of course


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2021)

Apparently, they were filming for a series called 'The Witcher'.


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Bright and sunny this morning with a little frost on the ground. 
The first mug of tea being drunk as we speak, and listening to Tony Blackbum on the radio.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

@Paulus ......I too am listening to Tony......but with a coffee.
Very windy during the night (no, not me) but its calmed down now.
I had a good kip. Got up at 0400 for a pee, as you do and felt quite good. Got back into a deep sleep and woke at 0530 feeling drugged......hope I come round soon.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

Have you seen next weeks forecast? Tuesday is set to be 17° and thats in Warrington.
Dirk will be in his budgie smugglers which, I am told, is not a pretty sight.


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Have you seen next weeks forecast? Tuesday is set to be 17° and thats in Warrington.
> Dirk will be in his budgie smugglers which, I am told, is not a pretty sight.


Supposidly 22c down here on Tuesday.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> Supposidly 22c down here on Tuesday.
> View attachment 580773


Staggering isn't it.
BTW, as usual, some good music being played.
Helen Shapiro......when I was 14/15 yrs old I was in love with her. She never reciprocated though


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2021)

Morning. Blue skies and sunshine here. A tad breezy though. We had some rain last night but it looks like today will be nice.

Supposedly lovely on Tuesday here at around 19 Feb. Wooohoo

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

Can I give you the latest on MrsD.
Re the breast cancer... again, this is not a plea for sympathy......it just helps me to put it into words.
she needs a full mastectomy.........not what we 'wanted' to hear but half expected.
They can't give radio therapy as she had cancer in that area 25 years ago and (new to me) you can't have it in the same area twice.
They can't operate yet, they say she is not strong enough......we are waiting for them to say what happens next.
She is surprisingly upbeat though.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can I give you the latest on MrsD.
> Re the breast cancer... again, this is not a plea for sympathy......it just helps me to put it into words.
> she needs a full mastectomy.........not what we 'wanted' to hear but half expected.
> They can't give radio therapy as she had cancer in that area 25 years ago and (new to me) you can't have it in the same area twice.
> ...




Thanks for the update on Mrs D Dave. Glad she is upbeat in herself. Lots of hugs.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2021)

Good day. Mild and very windy here. I have a good recipe for vegetable biryani. I may make this for tonight's tea. Need to consult with Mrs P, she's a bit of a biryani fan and usually has hers with a sauce of some sort. My recipe doesn't have a sauce.

We have a large trellis to attach to a wall in the backyard. This is not a DIY project, more of a DAYT project..........you know fellas...........Do As Your Told. It shouldn't take long.

The rest of today? Well? 🤔 I'll find something to do. Possibly clean the car.

Major confusion at meds time this morning. Opened blister pack. Friday meds there. Surely it's Saturday? Checked phone, yes it's Saturday. Completely forgot to take my meds yesterday.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Might get around to planting my beans today. 
And.......that's about it.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Mild and very windy here. I have a good recipe for vegetable biryani. I may make this for tonight's tea. Need to consult with Mrs P, she's a bit of a biryani fan and usually has hers with a sauce of some sort. My recipe doesn't have a sauce.
> 
> We have a large trellis to attach to a wall in the backyard. This is not a DIY project, more of a DAYT project..........you know fellas...........Do As Your Told. It shouldn't take long.
> 
> ...


Have to say, I am with MrsP on this.....I like it better with some sauce, mopped up with nan bread and rice 🙂.
TBH I have never understood these 'dry' curries.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2021)

Morning. A very chilly start up in the frozen north!  Ice on the car when I went out and a few icy stretches on the shaded parts of the road. Managed a 5 mile jog which I was quite happy with as I've barely ran for a few months. Sun is out now so hope it warms up a bit.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Major confusion at meds time this morning. Opened blister pack. Friday meds there. Surely it's Saturday? Checked phone, yes it's Saturday. Completely forgot to take my meds yesterday.


My advice is........ 
A) check your pulse
B) if you don't have one phone for help
C) can I have your gravel bike


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Have to say, I am with MrsP on this.....I like it better with some sauce, mopped up with nan bread and rice 🙂.
> TBH I have never understood these 'dry' curries.


Yes, this is what I'm expecting. I agree but it's a good recipe so I'm testing the waters on this one.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2021)

Yesterday I was overtaken by a very fast motorcyclist. We all know the sort, disappeared in an instant. 

As he/she flashed by I was struck by a random thought. When the sale of petrol and diesel cars is banned in 2030 what happens with motorcycles? I can't imagine an electric motorbike being possible. Is this going to be the end of such machines?


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yesterday I was overtaken by a very fast motorcyclist. We all know the sort, disappeared in an instant.
> 
> As he/she flashed by I was struck by a random thought. When the sale of petrol and diesel cars is banned in 2030 what happens with motorcycles? I can't imagine an electric motorbike being possible. Is this going to be the end of such machines?


Just back from consulting mr Google, electric motor bikes are out there.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yesterday I was overtaken by a very fast motorcyclist. We all know the sort, disappeared in an instant.
> 
> As he/she flashed by I was struck by a random thought. When the sale of petrol and diesel cars is banned in 2030 what happens with motorcycles? I can't imagine an electric motorbike being possible. Is this going to be the end of such machines?



They already have electric motorbikes. My grandson has been drooling over them.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I can't imagine an electric motorbike being possible. Is this going to be the end of such machines?


https://www.motorcyclenews.com/advice/best/electric-motorbikes/


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2021)

I have risen!

Usual story. Up since 0630hrs, weights done, dog walked, house tidied. Just settling down with a clooneys. Will be cleaning my car later am, and a ride this pm.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Mar 2021)

Hi


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> https://www.motorcyclenews.com/advice/best/electric-motorbikes/




I will not show that to my grandson.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Mar 2021)

Sunny just now but was down to freezing point overnight. Warming up in the sunshine but it is not going to last and rain and high winds by afternoon.
Might get the trike out mid morning for a spin.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yesterday I was overtaken by a very fast motorcyclist. We all know the sort, disappeared in an instant.
> 
> As he/she flashed by I was struck by a random thought. When the sale of petrol and diesel cars is banned in 2030 what happens with motorcycles? I can't imagine an electric motorbike being possible. Is this going to be the end of such machines?


I read an article some time ago. The ones reviewed are capable of crazy 0-60 times.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I read an article some time ago. The ones reviewed are capable of crazy 0-60 times.



Most electric vehicles seem to have lively acceleration.


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2021)

Just had an email - it seems my "audio-visual commodity" will be delivered today. In my day we used to call them "speakers".

Still, that means a nice set of expensive Presonus studio monitors mwill arrive and I can spend a pleasant afternoon setting them up in the home studio.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

WoWza......our Tuesday forecast has now gone to 20° .
I feel a bit of nude sunbathing coming on.
@welsh dragon if you want a selfie I will send you a pm


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> WoWza......our Tuesday forecast has now gone to 20° .
> I feel a bit of nude sunbathing coming on.
> @welsh dragon if you want a selfie I will send you a pm




Don't bother.... no really please don't bother. My eyes couldn't cope with such a sight.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2021)

The house over the back from me was put on the market at the start of the week and I see it's under offer already. They are going within a few days at the moment!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I read an article some time ago. The ones reviewed are capable of crazy 0-60 times.


Does that mean slow or fast?

Thanks for all the links. Excuse my ignorance. In ALDI car park yesterday I nearly got run over by a Nissan Leaf - all electric, doesn't make a sound. It's not the first I've been surprised by an electric car but the closest I've come to being hit. I don't feel it was my fault as I was simply ambling across to the car with my shopping. Driver's responsibility for due care. I've always felt e-cars should make a noise.

Given how fast a motorcycle can be I wonder if they will be required by law to make a noise?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The house over the back from me was put on the market at the start of the week and I see it's under offer already. They are going within a few days at the moment!




It's noticeable around here just how many caravan parks are applying to expand their business, some wanting to double the capacity they have at the moment. That's all well and good, but they don't have to pay community tax, and can sign on at the NHS doctors as temporary residents putting even more strain on the Dr's surgery than we already have. Its already impossible to get appointments, with even more people here god knows what we are going to do and God help anyone that has life threatening illnesses.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yesterday I was overtaken by a very fast motorcyclist. We all know the sort, disappeared in an instant.
> 
> As he/she flashed by I was struck by a random thought. When the sale of petrol and diesel cars is banned in 2030 what happens with motorcycles? I can't imagine an electric motorbike being possible. Is this going to be the end of such machines?


Electric motorbikes are out there. It's odd as they go past with no engine sound though.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's noticeable around here just how many caravan parks are applying to expand their business, some wanting to double the capacity they have at the moment. That's all well and good, but they don't have to pay community tax, and can sign on at the NHS doctors as temporary residents putting even more strain on the Dr's surgery than we already have. Its already impossible to get appointments, with even more people here god knows what we are going to do and God help anyone that has life threatening illnesses.


Wish by some miracle Covid would bloody disappear and they could all jet off to their holidays abroad again and leave us in peace!  Stopped to talk to a local dog walker I know and he said even mid week some of the local haunts were jam packed with streams of cars parked up on little single track roads and farmers barely able to get passed to attend to their livestock.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wish by some miracle Covid would bloody disappear and they could all jet off to their holidays abroad again and leave us in peace!  Stopped to talk to a local dog walker I know and he said even mid week some of the local haunts were jam packed with streams of cars parked up on little single track roads and farmers barely able to get passed to attend to their livestock.




Snowdonia is being inundated with people all blocking the roads so that locals can't get through, and the piles of rubbish being left by them is disgusting


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't bother.... no really please don't bother. My eyes couldn't cope with such a sight.


I understand. I think most women would feel the same and swoon over such a magnificent sight.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I understand. I think mist women would feel the same and swoon over such a magnificent sight.



Blinkin eck!! I was reading @Dave7 post and realised that he’s more of a man than most of the gents on this forum, and that’s official!
Underneath the Avatar with his forum name it says “ Legendary Member” 😄


----------



## numbnuts (27 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Snowdonia is being inundated with people all blocking the roads so that locals can't get through, and the piles of rubbish being left by them is disgusting


 
I suppose that's what happen when you live in a beautiful place, unlike North Baddesley everybody want to leave


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hi


Owdo


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I suppose that's what happen when you live in a beautiful place, unlike North Baddesley everybody want to leave


Yes, it's a cross we have to bear.
Worth it though.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Most electric vehicles seem to have lively acceleration.


Instant maximum torque helps.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The house over the back from me was put on the market at the start of the week and I see it's under offer already. They are going within a few days at the moment!


How much was it on for?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Snowdonia is being inundated with people all blocking the roads so that locals can't get through, and the piles of rubbish being left by them is disgusting


Strange how that happens.
When I last climbed/walked Snowdon......must be 30+ years ago, we were able to get in the authorised car park.
Even 20ish years ago myself and MrsD could park (near that village ??)** no problem.
I suppose that is progress 
Edit**
Llanberris


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> How much was it on for?


I’ve forgotten now and it’s disappeared from the website so must be sold. Think it might have been offers over £225,000


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

What's happened to my head. I was convinced it was Monday, even thinking "how did it get here so quickly".....then I just put the radio on and found it's Saturday. In a way I am glad the week has not gone so quickly but it is worrying.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve forgotten now and it’s disappeared from the website so must be sold. Think it might have been offers over £225,000


I saw that ad.
It said something like......
"House for sale near Mo.
In need of renovation but its near Mo.
Please form an orderly queue"
I believe it was sold within an hour.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Major confusion at meds time this morning. Opened blister pack. Friday meds there. Surely it's Saturday? Checked phone, yes it's Saturday. Completely forgot to take my meds yesterday.


I only made that mistake once. Warfarin intake really isn't something to get wrong too often. Too much = bleed to death; too little = become human black pudding!

I set drug alarms on my phone. Mon-Fri I take 7 mg and at weekends it is 8 mg. There is no way that I would reliably take the right dose at the right time on the right day without my alarms.



Mo1959 said:


> Morning. A very chilly start up in the frozen north!  Ice on the car when I went out and a few icy stretches on the shaded parts of the road. Managed a 5 mile jog which I was quite happy with as *I've barely ran for a few months.*


Isn't that because you slipped, fell, and smashed your wrist... when jogging on an icy road? 

As for electric motorbikes. Don't worry about them. What is scary about this kind of thing...?


----------



## numbnuts (27 Mar 2021)

5 mile walk done the wind is cold


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 5 mile walk done the wind is cold


Still a cold wind here. It’s a thought to go out for another walk, but I sleep slightly better if I get some fresh air/exercise in the afternoon.

Clocks go forward tonight so will be light till around 8pm from tomorrow. Suppose an evening walk would be good if there’s nothing on tv.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Mar 2021)

An earlier amble through some of the small copses and areas of undergrowth revealed my first sighting of a PomPom tree. I’d naively thought that PomPoms were man made, I’d not realised that they were cultivated. This specimen is obviously organic.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yes, it's a cross we have to bear.
> Worth it though.


That used to be the case here but it is now getting out of control and being restricted the whole summer makes it not worth it anymore. Even travelling on ferries is difficult as tourists make bookings well in advance and if we have a sudden trip off it becomes a problem getting on any sailings some days. There is no priority given to residents even for hospital appointments which have had to be cancelled due to being unable to travel.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> An earlier amble through some of the small copses and areas of undergrowth revealed my first sighting of a PomPom tree. I’d naively thought that PomPoms were man made, I’d not realised that they were cultivated. This specimen is obviously organic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 580836


Covid has caused lots of these things to pop up. There was a lovely little crocheted nhs rainbow hanging from a tree yesterday with a laminated note from whoever had made it saying to take it home if you wanted. I just left it for others to see but think it’s gone now so someone must have taken it home.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> An earlier amble through some of the small copses and areas of undergrowth revealed my first sighting of a PomPom tree. I’d naively thought that PomPoms were man made, I’d not realised that they were cultivated. This specimen is obviously organic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 580836


We used to have an industrial machine to make these.


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Might get around to planting my beans today.
> And.......that's about it.


I'm going to wait a few more weeks before putting the beans in.
Tomatoes and geranium seedlings potted up today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Covid has caused lots of these things to pop up. There was a lovely little crocheted nhs rainbow hanging from a tree yesterday with a laminated note from whoever had made it saying to take it home if you wanted. I just left it for others to see but think it’s gone now so someone must have taken it home.


A couple of years ago there were small brightly painted and patterned stones being left in various obscure places. They had a Facebook page address and the request that the stone be placed elsewhere for someone elst to discover.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Mar 2021)

Nice and sunny this morning so got out on trike again. 
Seemed to be horsey day as several lots out on horses and ponies. I was a bit nervous overtaking but spoke to them well in advance and there was no problem even with my flag. One pony was a bit skittish but noticed it was the same with cars.
Raining now so brought my saddlebag in to sort it out. It seems to get heavier every week for no apparent reason. I do carry more stuff than many perhaps as where I often cycle you have to be self sufficient and now cannot reasonably thumb a lift. Managed to get 1Kg out of it and it is now down to 3Kg all of which could be needed. The empty bag weighs about 1 Kg anyway.


----------



## 12boy (27 Mar 2021)

Snow this morning, 14C tomorrow with 20 mph winds. Should melt off a lot. Perhaps some planting next week as my back should be better by then. Doesn't feel too bad today but that is when I do something stupid. Or, stupider.
Although big trucks can have noisy engines the tire noise from most vehicles is audible for a long ways. I would think there won't be many new cars that use fossil fuel in ten years. They will be self driving, too, which given my lack of driving skills will be a good thing. Or maybe we will just call a self driving Uber. We don't have many Ubers, if any, in our little town but with the little use my cars get it would be cheaper. Hopefully I will still be biking in 10 years. I will be at my my 990 month mark so maybe not. 
Be safe and well.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Mar 2021)

I've just done all the clocks, watches and bike computer for summer time, that means I can go to bed an hour earlier 
PS haven't done the car, that will have to wait as I'm not dressed


----------



## numbnuts (27 Mar 2021)

I've just been looking at the Bradford protest on you tube, talk about rent a mob, I'm ashamed to call myself British, why can't people do as they are told


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Mar 2021)

2 walks today, is that allowed.? Early walk on my own then later with Mrs Jk and our niece. Thought I would share some photos, trees in a nearby lane .


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> 2 walks today, is that allowed.? Early walk on my own then later with Mrs Jk and our niece. Thought I would share some photos, trees in a nearby lane .
> View attachment 580868
> 
> View attachment 580869
> ...


Like something out of a horror film. They look ready to grab somebody and devour them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Like something out of a horror film. They look ready to grab somebody and devour them.


I thought the same Dave, especially the first one where it seems as though the tree has arms and legs and is pushing the other one.


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Like something out of a horror film. They look ready to grab somebody and devour them.





Tenkaykev said:


> I thought the same Dave, especially the first one where it seems as though the tree has arms and legs and is pushing the other one.


I think you have both watched to many horror films , but I never risk walking down that lane after dark .
The branches of trees in the first photo have grown together connecting the 2 trees. There are other trees in the lane just the same. My theory it was once part of a laid hedge a long time ago.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

Went for a short stroll earlier.it was cold. Hard to believe it will be 20° in 3 days time.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2021)

Yet another thrilling night of sod all on the box I see. 

Don't forget your clocks go forward tonight.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yet another thrilling night of sod all on the box I see.
> 
> Don't forget your clocks go forward tonight.


Back!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Back!


No.....forward.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yet another thrilling night of sod all on the box I see.
> 
> Don't forget your clocks go forward tonight.


Not sure it bothers me too much now.
I get up when I wake up and go to bed when i'm tired


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Back!



Forward. We will lose an hour.

Spring forward. Fall back


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No.....forward.





Dave7 said:


> What's happened to my head. I was convinced it was Monday, even thinking "how did it get here so quickly".....then I just put the radio on and found it's Saturday. In a way I am glad the week has not gone so quickly but it is worrying.


And this morning it was Monday!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> And this morning it was Monday!


Yes but was it next Monday or last Monday.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yet another thrilling night of sod all on the box I see.
> 
> Don't forget your clocks go forward tonight.


All the manual ones indoors done but tomorrow I will have to tackle the car one. Can never remember how and it is not straightforward. The owners manual tells you all sorts of useless things but makes a mystery of how to set the clock. Invented by a sadist and it usually takes me a hour of swearing at least to get it set.
My old Ducato was easy but the Peugeot is not.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes but was it next Monday or last Monday.


Well, if it was next Monday the changing of the clocks has already taken place. Last Monday, you've the best part of six days to get ready for it.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Forward. We will lose an hour.
> 
> Spring forward. Fall back


We don't do "Fall" over here!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> We don't do "Fall" over here!




I know. But spring forward Autum back doesn't sound right.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I know. But spring forward Autum back doesn't sound right.


And *f*all starts with an "F" as does *f*orward.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2021)

Just caught up with the 2nd series of Keeping Faith so all ready for the start of series 3 at 9 o clock. 

Wet here now.


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just caught up with the 2nd series of Keeping Faith so all ready for the start of series 3 at 9 o clock.
> 
> Wet here now.


The excitement too much for you Mo?


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just caught up with the 2nd series of Keeping Faith so all ready for the start of series 3 at 9 o clock.
> 
> Wet here now.


And if you've followed Welsh Dragon's advice, you might have to wait a while.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2021)

Bugger! Bugger! Bugger! It isn't 6.40 (well it isn't, but is, if you see what I mean) it's really 5.40. 

Woke at 6.00. Thinking that was a good sleep till I realised it's 5.00 in old money. I'll finish this coffee and try for a doze. Should have read the thread last night then I might have changed the clocks.

Blowing a gale. Rain hammering on the windows.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2021)

Morning. A tad 🌬🍃🌪 here this morning. Don’t think it’s as cold though.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2021)

I crashed out early again last night but was awake 0430 real time.
Eventually got up at 0530.
Thought we had burglars as the conservatory light was on and I was certain it was off last night.
I have a timer so plug the electric fire in so as to come on early........turns out That while resetting the clock I had, in error, plugged the lamp in .
Very piddly here but not too cold.
Blimey Tuesday is now showing 21°......what's all that about?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey Tuesday is now showing 21°......what's all that about?


Don’t keep it all to yourself  Only showing 14 here


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t keep it all to yourself  Only showing 14 here


I will see what I can do but if its showing 21 here what is it showing in Dirkland?


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

Good morning peope, a tad blowy here, I've got some work to do in the garden this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2021)

Morning. Cold, wet and windy here. Allegedly 9 deg and feeling like 5 but injave my doubts about that.

I can def feel a slobbing day is in order today 

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

Lol!


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

@Dave7 they're giving 21°C here on Tuesday - and sunny all day.
Standby to repel boarders! Beaches will be rammed, no doubt.


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> @Dave7 they're giving 21°C here on Tuesday - and sunny all day.
> Standby to repel boarders! Beaches will be rammed, no doubt.


I just googled it.......it promises 24 down there.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> And *f*all starts with an "F" as does *f*orward.


 
As there’s only two options you only need to remember one, “Spring Forward” , if it’s not Spring then they go back. This approach has the added benefit of freeing up a bit of valuable memory for when you can’t remember why you came upstairs.


----------



## Paulus (28 Mar 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
Grey, gloomy and windy outside at the moment. 
No bimbling onthe bike today, so after the usual dog walking, there will be a time for some domestics, the watching the cycling on the telly box and the partaking of some ale.

Just heard from a friend of ours who has gone down with the virus, she has been working as a classroom assistant for the past few weeks since the schools went back.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2021)

Hello. I'm back. I dozed. It's still raining. I have been out to check the sundial. I realise now time has simply disappeared altogether.

Tuesday? If it arrives here given the local time situation is forecast at 14⁰C. I feel people are getting a little overexcited on this subject.

It would be easy to spend today slobbing. I'm going to fight back with an attempt at doing something.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello. I'm back. I dozed. It's still raining. I have been out to check the sundial. I realise now time has simply disappeared altogether.
> 
> Tuesday? If it arrives here given the local time situation is forecast at 14⁰C. I feel people are getting a little overexcited on this subject.
> 
> It would be easy to spend today slobbing. I'm going to fight back with an attempt at doing something.


I agree.
I am going to do something.
Like slob


----------



## Paulus (28 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello. I'm back. I dozed. It's still raining. I have been out to check the sundial. I realise now time has simply disappeared altogether.
> 
> Tuesday? If it arrives here given the local time situation is forecast at 14⁰C. I feel people are getting a little overexcited on this subject.
> 
> It would be easy to spend today slobbing. I'm going to fight back with an attempt at doing something.





Dave7 said:


> I agree.
> I am going to do something.
> Like slob


If slobbing is done properly it can be a activity in it's own right.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Mar 2021)

It's a bit blowy out there this morning. I'm sitting here in front of the Laptop and wearing my running gear and the forecast is for the wind to pick up by lunchtime so best if I head out now.


PaulSB said:


> Hello. I'm back. I dozed. It's still raining. I have been out to check the sundial. I realise now time has simply disappeared altogether.
> 
> Tuesday? If it arrives here given the local time situation is forecast at 14⁰C. I feel people are getting a little overexcited on this subject.
> 
> It would be easy to spend today slobbing. I'm going to fight back with an attempt at doing something.



How about setting up some illumination for the sundial so you can use it when it's cloudy? One of those LED security lights should do the trick. You'll need to cobble together some sort of tracking mechanism to sync with the earths rotation but it will be a fascinating project 😁🌞


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Mar 2021)

We have just had an Ocado delivery, whoops anyone short of milk




Mrs JK is conducting a full far reaching and exhaustive enquiry, then I will get the blame .


----------



## numbnuts (28 Mar 2021)

Morning, at 02:06 the clocks went forwards I wonder how many  people saw that .......me


----------



## oldwheels (28 Mar 2021)

Dry so far and sun starting to appear. Wind is not due again until evening so may be forced to do some garden work, or mebbe not.
Looking out my front window after dark there are often lights in the Sound and I keep a chart handy to identify what kind kind of craft is on the move. Calmac ferries are easy as they are a blaze of light and the open stern ones heading for Oban seem to be powered by a blaze of stern lights rather than anything else. Certainly not going to be run down from behind even if something could catch them. There used to be launches from the rocket range on the Uists which powered up and down at high speed and they could give you a fright if they overtook at speed when you had not noticed them. Not seem them for a few years now tho'.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> If slobbing is done properly it can be a activity in it's own right.


The secret to good slobbing is to reject any feelings of guilt about your inactIvity


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2021)

MrsD's just come out of the bathroom looking very satisfied.
She said - 'You know that ship in the Suez canal...........?'


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

One for the caravaners on here, a 1959 holiday on a budget.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> We have just had an Ocado delivery, whoops anyone short of milk
> View attachment 581009
> 
> Mrs JK is conducting a full far reaching and exhaustive enquiry, then I will get the blame .


Lots of milky coffees......yum  I go through loads of milk even being on my own. I like my cuppas quite milky plus either cereal or porridge too.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> One for the caravaners on here, a 1959 holiday on a budget.



Great find dave , 200cc 2 stroke engine dragging that weight.  . That would be classed as child abuse in 2021 .
( edit) just had a thought, maybe you have uncovered very early film of WD .


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Great find dave , 200cc 2 stroke engine dragging that weight.  . That would be classed as child abuse in 2021 .
> ( edit) just had a thought, maybe you have uncovered very early film of WD .



I had a 75 cc Vega around about 1970, 45mph flat out down hill with a following wind.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2021)

Slobbing is a fine art. It takes years to perfect


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> *Bugger! Bugger! Bugger! It isn't 6.40 (well it isn't, but is, if you see what I mean) it's really 5.40.
> 
> Woke at 6.00. Thinking that was a good sleep till I realised it's 5.00 in old money. *I'll finish this coffee and try for a doze. Should have read the thread last night then I might have changed the clocks.
> 
> Blowing a gale. Rain hammering on the windows.


Summat not quite right there.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I had a 75 cc Vega around about 1970, 45mph flat out down hill with a following wind.
> 
> 
> View attachment 581017


We had a 150cc Lambretta which we took camping to Europe once. Drove the whole way from Helensburgh to Dover. Soul destroying. We got a split rear tyre on the way back which kept giving punctures and being a Sunday there was no way to get a new tyre as everything was shut in those days. Nightmare journey. The spare which would normally be carried was left at home to make space for camping gear.
Could not wait till Monday as we were both due back at work.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> MrsD's just come out of the bathroom looking very satisfied.
> She said - 'You know that ship in the Suez canal...........?'


Well, it is obvious what represents the Suez canal and the mega container ship. The bad news is that you are the guy with the JCB... 

All of my digital devices sorted themselves out but I have 2 clocks downstairs which needed to be done manually.

Last night I was doing my usual trick of starting to watch TV at gone 02:00 but forgot which way the clocks were changing and that it was actually about 03:15. That meant it was 04:15 when the first programme finished. I was about to start watching the next episode when I noticed the correct time on my Freesat box. I gave up and went to bed. I got to sleep about 05:00 BST. I had intended to sleep in but bubble pal suddenly appeared with a mug of tea for me. I had forgotten she was here. It worries me that my hearing is so poor that she can roam about 3 floors of this house but I don't notice until she actually walks into my room! 

While I was asleep I had a bizarre dream. There was no pandemic to worry about and I had signed up for a mystery cycling event. It turned out that we all had to cycle from Todmorden to Coventry via the Peak District, about 240 very hilly miles kms. Without stopping...


... ON CHILDREN'S TRICYCLES!!!

I was apoplectic with rage when this was announced. What a totally pathetic idea! 

The ridiculous thing was that realised that I was dreaming but could not break out of it! I was ranting to imaginary people about wasting an imaginary £50 on an imaginary cycling event... 

Big veggie curry day today. I saw the forecast so I walked to Aldi for supplies last night. It will take a couple of hours to cook but I will get 6 good portions from it. That is 2 weekend meals with my pal and 2 solo mid-week meals for me.

I suppose I ought to get up. It is nearly midday and I have had... _5_ hours sleep!


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

Been out in the garden for an hour, made a nice change from sat indoors watching films and messing about on the computer, both my Budlia have now been pruned.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, it is obvious what represents the Suez canal and the mega container ship. The bad news is that you are the guy with the JCB...
> 
> All of my digital devices sorted themselves out but I have 2 clocks downstairs which needed to be done manually.
> 
> ...


Let us know tomorrow how the ride went.
The good thing about trikes is there are no balance issues, meaning you can go as slow as you want uphill and not worry about falling off.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Been out in the garden for an hour, made a nice change from sat indoors watching films and messing about on the computer, both my Budlia have now been pruned.
> 
> 
> View attachment 581032
> ...


The butterflies will appreciate it.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The butterflies will appreciate it.



They always attract plenty of insects, I've got a lavender hedge in the front garden and that attracts loads as well.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Mar 2021)

Another 5 miles walked the wind is cold I needed my hat and gloves


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> The good thing about trikes is there are no balance issues, meaning you can go as slow as you want uphill and not worry about falling off.


I imagine that the problem is going round tight bends on the way back down... It wouldn't be difficult to tip the trike over? I think that trikes with the 2 wheels at the front look more stable.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

I've cut the grass this afternoon


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> They always attract plenty of insects, I've got a lavender hedge in the front garden and that attracts loads as well.


We have a fair bit of Lavender in the front, the bees love it. Probably my favourite plant.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I've cut the grass this afternoon


It must be over 30 years since cut the grass


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I imagine that the problem is going round tight bends on the way back down... It wouldn't be difficult to tip the trike over? I think that trikes with the 2 wheels at the front look more stable.


I've managed to turn one of those over going round a corner, downhill.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It must be over 30 years since cut the grass


Mower won't be much use for the first cut then.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mower won't be much use for the first cut then.



He can borrow my strimmer.


----------



## Paulus (28 Mar 2021)

MrsP found these lovely buns in M+S
Good girl.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've managed to turn one of those over going round a corner, downhill.


This looks fun and pretty handy downhill...



I think it looks hard work _UP_hill though!


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> MrsP found these lovely buns in M+S
> Good girl.
> View attachment 581048


You'll be using similar to these


----------



## Paulus (28 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Been out in the garden for an hour, made a nice change from sat indoors watching films and messing about on the computer, both my Budlia have now been pruned.
> 
> 
> View attachment 581032
> ...


I have ordered 3 patio versions of Buddlias from Thompson and Morgan. 
I have a purple and a white version, but they are the full sized varieties which I took cuttings from years ago from our depot.


----------



## 12boy (28 Mar 2021)

I enjoyed the trailer camper thing. There a gent named Paul Eakins who makes a lot of stuff out of coroplast including a bicycle towed trailer home, boats and homeless shelters, that you might enjoy looking at. The question I would have about the scooter/trailer is bathing and pooing etc. And the Mom's shoes. Scooters have never been very popular, at least in the Western states, although a friend had one and it was a hoot. His was sold by Sears Roebuck and was a rebadged Puch.
Here's an odd question...do y'all always mount your bike from one side, and which is it? I have always mounted from the left and a right mount is very awkward and weird for me.
Be safe and well.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> He can borrow my strimmer.


First strimmer I used was cutting the rear garden for someone moving in to the house. Grass were three foot high.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I imagine that the problem is going round tight bends on the way back down... It wouldn't be difficult to tip the trike over? I think that trikes with the 2 wheels at the front look more stable.


I have never come near tipping mine with 2 wheels at the front but it is possible. I tried a D type with one wheel at the front some years ago and got quite a few frights and that was only in a large empty car park.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> I enjoyed the trailer camper thing. There a gent named Paul Eakins who makes a lot of stuff out of coroplast including a bicycle towed trailer home, boats and homeless shelters, that you might enjoy looking at. The question I would have about the scooter/trailer is bathing and pooing etc. And the Mom's shoes. Scooters have never been very popular, at least in the Western states, although a friend had one and it was a hoot. His was sold by Sears Roebuck and was a rebadged Puch.
> Here's an odd question...do y'all always mount your bike from one side, and which is it? I have always mounted from the left and a right mount is very awkward and weird for me.
> Be safe and well.


I always when I was on 2 wheels stood on the left to mount. Very awkward for some reason on the other side.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> First strimmer I used was cutting the rear garden for someone moving in to the house. Grass were three foot high.


I spent one summer as a jobbing gardener working for a nursery. I was often sent out to clear a path from the gate to the main door. Strimmers had not been invented and I had a scythe which was mainly used. I even travelled by bus with it sometimes with the blade wrapped in sacking.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> I have ordered 3 patio versions of Buddlias from Thompson and Morgan.
> I have a purple and a white version, but they are the full sized varieties which I took cuttings from years ago from our depot.



Both mine were supposed to be dwarf varieties, max height 4 foot, both topped 5 foot in the first summer, both are now getting close to 8 foot with a summers growth, if I don't prune them in the spring I'm sure they'd grow into large tree's.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We have a fair bit of Lavender in the front, the bees love it. Probably my favourite plant.


My wife's nick name is Lavender Sue. Every problem that people have eg bruises, headaches etc the answer is "rub lavender on"........but the thing is, it works.
We have a friend that supplies top quality essential oils. My lady must be his best customer just for lavender


----------



## Paulus (28 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I spent one summer as a jobbing gardener working for a nursery. I was often sent out to clear a path from the gate to the main door. Strimmers had not been invented and I had a scythe which was mainly used. I even travelled by bus with it sometimes with the blade wrapped in sacking.


A bit like the grim reaper then


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2021)

Paulus said:


> A bit like the grim reaper then


Or Classic 33


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Or Classic 33


Please god no.....give me the grim reaper any day 

Only joking Classic


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2021)

How quickly life can go t*ts up!
Hospital have just told MrsD they need her bed so she has to go home.
3 discs are crumbling.
She can't walk, so can't stand to wash etc.
She needs the mastectomy but is not strong enough for the op'.
They won't bring her by ambulance.
We have no wheel chair.
There is no care package in place.

On tip of that the 95 year old auntie is going home Tuesday. MrsD is next of kin, I am PoA.
My head is spinning.
Onwards and upwards though


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How quickly life can go t*ts up!
> Hospital have just told MrsD they need her bed so she has to go home.
> 3 discs are crumbling.
> She can't walk, so can't stand to wash etc.
> ...



I stood firm when they did that to us, the arangement was to send my Good Lady home on the Monday, they phoned me Friday morning to say they wanted to send her home Saturday, I told them I wasn't ready for her, I wasn't, at that stage the equipment hadn't arrived and I was still clearing the area in the back of the lounge, I put my foot down and refused to have her home, in the end the equipment arrived Monday and she was sent home on the Tuesday.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I stood firm when they did that to us, the arangement was to send her home on the Monday, they phoned me Friday morning to say they wanted to send her home Saturday, I told them I wasn't ready for her, I wasn't, at that stage the equipment hadn't arrived and I was still clearing the area in the back of the lounge, I put my foot down and refused to have her home, in the end the equipment arrived Monday and she was sent home on the Tuesday.


Thanks.
I will do that Monday......there are no senior staff on today. God knows what they would do in an emergency.
I am going out tomorrow to buy a wheelchair and walking frame (the one with wheels and brakes).
I can get a modern, lightweight wheel chair for 100 quid.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> I enjoyed the trailer camper thing. There a gent named Paul Eakins who makes a lot of stuff out of coroplast including a bicycle towed trailer home, boats and homeless shelters, that you might enjoy looking at. The question I would have about the scooter/trailer is bathing and pooing etc. And the Mom's shoes. Scooters have never been very popular, at least in the Western states, although a friend had one and it was a hoot. His was sold by Sears Roebuck and was a rebadged Puch.
> Here's an odd question...do y'all always mount your bike from one side, and which is it? I have always mounted from the left and a right mount is very awkward and weird for me.
> Be safe and well.


On the road, it's from the left-hand side. Off-road it can be either side.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I spent one summer as a jobbing gardener working for a nursery. I was often sent out to clear a path from the gate to the main door. Strimmers had not been invented and I had a scythe which was mainly used. I even travelled by bus with it sometimes with the blade wrapped in sacking.


I've brought mine back on two trains, having to swap stations, passing through police lines at a demonstration on a Saturday before catching a bus home for the last part of the trip. No questions asked.

Also carried one, strapped to my back, on the bike. No close passes for some reason.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How quickly life can go t*ts up!
> Hospital have just told MrsD they need her bed so she has to go home.
> 3 discs are crumbling.
> She can't walk, so can't stand to wash etc.
> ...


I hope things get sorted for you.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2021)

Good luck @Dave7 put your foot down. Make it 100% clear you cannot safely care for Mrs D at such short notice.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2021)

Personally I like to mount from the left. Same with getting off.

Been busy all day. Finally got to grips with Covid secure riding. Geez. My wife said it's like when you w****d.

This afternoon I have watched The Rolling Thunder Revue. In places I had goose bumps from my shoulders to toes. Wonderful film on Netflix. I've always been a big Dylan fan, seen him live numerous times. In 2013 he played Blackpool Opera House, yes that's right Blackpool!!!! Capacity 2800. I had four tickets it was like the man being in my front room. An astonishing night and what a set.

Joan Baez features in the film. I've always liked her. She played The Bridgewater Hall in February 2019. Another amazing night, such a talented and warm person. She always strikes me as beautiful in every sense.

Did the ironing as well.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> I will do that Monday......there are no senior staff on today. God knows what they would do in an emergency.
> I am going out tomorrow to buy a wheelchair and walking frame (the one with wheels and brakes).
> I can get a modern, lightweight wheel chair for 100 quid.


Make sure the walking frame has 4 wheels as the 3 wheel models seemed to me to be a bit unstable and not very safe. One with a folding seat built in is also a good idea in case a stop is needed with nothing else handy. I speak from experience.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Finally got to grips with Covid secure riding. Geez. My wife said it's like when you w****d.


I misinterpreted that!!!


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I misinterpreted that!!!


You as well.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Make sure the walking frame has 4 wheels as the 3 wheel models seemed to me to be a bit unstable and not very safe. One with a folding seat built in is also a good idea in case a stop is needed with nothing else handy. I speak from experience.


Thanks OWs
Our neighbour has a brill one. 4 wheels, seat, brakes, easy fold and light. That's the one I want.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks OWs
> Our neighbour has a brill one. 4 wheels, seat, brakes, easy fold and light. That's the one I want.


You're not going to pinch it!!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I misinterpreted that!!!


Oh shoot! 😂😂


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I misinterpreted that!!!


Me too! took a few moments for the penny to drop 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks OWs
> Our neighbour has a brill one. 4 wheels, seat, brakes, easy fold and light. That's the one I want.


🎶ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh, the one that I want, ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh 🎶


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh shoot! 😂😂


We believe you!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're not going to pinch it!!


Now there is a thought


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2021)

I am watching a 2013 live concert of Pink Floyd.
Mind Blowing.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I misinterpreted that!!!



And I did, just for a few seconds.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Make sure the walking frame has 4 wheels as the 3 wheel models seemed to me to be a bit unstable and not very safe. One with a folding seat built in is also a good idea in case a stop is needed with nothing else handy. I speak from experience.



We've got a couple of the three wheeled ones, they fit our car boot easier.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How quickly life can go t*ts up!
> Hospital have just told MrsD they need her bed so she has to go home.
> 3 discs are crumbling.
> She can't walk, so can't stand to wash etc.
> ...


As others have said , say no. I know it difficult but you have to play hard ball. You have to say you will not have her home until everything is in place . I know it’s not the nhs fault, it’s under funded and over stretched but that not your fault.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2021)

Note for those who may wake up wondering what day it is.
It is most definitely *Today*, not Yesterday or Tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Note for those who may wake up wondering what day it is.
> It is most definitely *Today*, not Yesterday or Tomorrow.


I nearly always wake up knowing that today is _today _because I very rarely go to bed before midnight and get up 6 or 7 hours later! Maybe 3 or 4 times a year I conk out early at (say) 23:55, but that would only be if I were ill or knackered after a 10+ hour bike ride... 

Oh, speaking of bed... It will soon be time to initiate today's shut-down sequence!


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks, phone went about half four this morning, my Good Lady needing help with the commode, I've come back to bed now and can't sleep, I think I might need a nap later.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

I assume 


dave r said:


> We've got a couple of the three wheeled ones, they fit our car boot easier.


I assume the 4 wheel type would be more stable ???
I am going to view them this morning so will have a play around.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, phone went about half four this morning, my Good Lady needing help with the commode, I've come back to bed now and can't sleep, I think I might need a nap later.


Lately I have been getting up at Mo O'clock ie 0530 and back in bed or 1000 ish....just for an hour.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2021)

Good morning. It's blowing a small gale here. I'm supposed to be riding at 9.00. Our first group of six since I can't remember when. I'll wait and see if the messenger group starts pinging. I won't be sorry if the ride gets binned.

Nothing else to do.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

Tea last night was half of a 10" pizza (I posted a photo last week).
It was very nice.
I realise the girl loaded it BUT how anybody can eat a whole one is beyond me.....I suppose that's what age does for you.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

This morning.......
Off to the daughters who has shopped for meals for the auntie (has to be M&S**).
Then to the aunties flat to put said meals in the freezer as she is due home tomorrow.
Next is the mobility shop to (try and) chose a wheelchair and walker etc.
I was married at 21. MrsD was only just 19.
Who would have thunk old age could possibly ever come to us .
** I told MrsD......sod M&S meals. You don't think the NHS or the respite home go running to M&S just because she prefers them. She will learn to eat what I get her ......YOU are now my priority.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> This morning.......
> Off to the daughters who has shopped for meals for the auntie (has to be M&S**).
> Then to the aunties flat to put said meals in the freezer as she is due home tomorrow.
> Next is the mobility shop to (try and) chose a wheelchair and walker etc.
> ...


Sorry to hear what you’re having to deal with Dave. Agree that you must look after yourself and insist on getting help or you will burn yourself out and be of no help to either yourself or Mrs D. 

The choice of walker maybe depends on stability and where it will be mostly used. I got dad one of the 3 wheeled ones as it was mostly for the house and a little bit of outdoor use. Easily folded for even a small car and had a little tray for putting a meal or cuppa on, or a basket if you wanted to visit a shop. 

It’s horrible here. Very wet and windy but at least it’s not cold.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sorry to hear what you’re having to deal with Dave. Agree that you must look after yourself and insist on getting help or you will burn yourself out and be of no help to either yourself or Mrs D.
> 
> The choice of walker maybe depends on stability and where it will be mostly used. I got dad one of the 3 wheeled ones as it was mostly for the house and a little bit of outdoor use. Easily folded for even a small car and had a little tray for putting a meal or cuppa on, or a basket if you wanted to visit a shop.
> 
> It’s horrible here. Very wet and windy but at least it’s not cold.


Thanks Mo.
I will compare the 3 Vs 4 wheelers.
Re 'where' it will be mainly used. TBH I don't know.
Initially it will be indoors** but my hope is that we can build her strength up enough to use it mainly outside.
She will be sleeping etc downstairs. Fortunately, with the extension it is big enough to exercise. And we back onto a small country park so plenty of exercise there......easy to get a mile in on paths.


----------



## Paulus (29 Mar 2021)

Good morning from a windy and grey Barnet. 
MrsP has a couple of parcels being delivered today, so any bike riding may have to wait until they are delivered, or SWMBO gets home from work. 

An early dog walk shortly and then breakfast. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2021)

I have risen!

Well, been up for a while, but you know how it is.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

LIDL shopping in Ilfracombe this morning, then doggie walking around Bicclescombe park.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I assume
> 
> I assume the 4 wheel type would be more stable ???
> I am going to view them this morning so will have a play around.



They're both stable. they'll both do indoors or outdoors, providing you're not on rough ground, the four wheeled type are a little better, they've usually got a useful seat, but they're a bit bulky. We've got two of the three wheeled ones.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2021)

Got surprised by the carer this morning, her normal time is between half nine and ten, we did ask for half eight but it wasn't available, this morning she was on our doorstep at ten past seven, we were still in bed and the house was still locked up.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2021)

Morning. Another slobbing day here as it's wet and windy. 

Fingers crossed for you and Mrs Dave. .


Stay safe folks.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2021)




----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Mar 2021)

Good Morning folks,

I never got out for my run yesterday, it was blowing a Hoolie and todays forecast was for much better weather. I did end up rearranging the shed but somehow it looks more cluttered. I'll be heading out soon, then it's fence panel painting.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Got surprised by the carer this morning, her normal time is between half nine and ten, we did ask for half eight but it wasn't available, this morning she was on our doorstep at ten past seven, we were still in bed and the house was still locked up.


Now there's a thing.....that is one of the reasons MrsD is not in favour of them.
Do you have an external key safe for them?? Otherwise how do they get in if you are not there ?
The auntie has had to have one fitted but TBH it worries me as I won't know them from Adam and you hear some real horror stories.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

@ebikeerwidnes .
As you may have seen, things are escalating quickly.
Can I take you up on you kind offer re the wheelchair ramps?
thanks again.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Now there's a thing.....that is one of the reasons MrsD is not in favour of them.
> Do you have an external key safe for them?? Otherwise how do they get in if you are not there ?
> The auntie has had to have one fitted but TBH it worries me as I won't know them from Adam and you hear some real horror stories.



The carers normally arrive at roughly the same time, we haven't got a key safe at the moment so we just unlock the front door just before she arrives, most days its the same ones so you'll get to know them, weekends or if the carer has a day off we'll get a different carer, so far the ones we've had been nice. This morning they'd changed the time and hadn't told us.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> We've got a couple of the three wheeled ones, they fit our car boot easier.


Obviously some manage perfectly well with the 3 wheel models or they would not sell any but from my own experience my wife would not even consider one. We did not have space problems with our then vehicle so that was not a consideration for us. She did use the seat sometimes which caused supermarket staff to panic a bit and I was summoned by tannoy as I left her briefly to get shopping as it was much quicker and we had a ferry timetable to watch.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2021)

You anywhere near Blackford at 05:23 this morning Mo?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @ebikeerwidnes .
> As you may have seen, things are escalating quickly.
> Can I take you up on you kind offer re the wheelchair ramps?
> thanks again.


Private message sent - if you don;t get it let me know
Mike


----------



## postman (29 Mar 2021)

After 30 years of being together Mrs P and i have decided to seperate.This has happened because i have become restless and feel like i need more room.So a compromise has been reached.single beds.Looking this morning at Ikea this is my first choice,Mrs P has yet to look,i might have to have what she picks as two different styles will look stupid,i will keep you all updated.


----------



## postman (29 Mar 2021)

Mrs P left for Lancashire this morning.Her 90 year old dad was taken into hospital at eleven last night.He is Mrs P mums carer as she is really unable to take care of herself.We do all we can ,there are three of us who bear the brunt of the caring and gardening diy.But covid has not helped us last year.So Mrs P has gone over to care for her mum till she finds out how badly things are,could be Weds before she is home,If her dad is bad pro care is going to be needed,its going to be an interesting few days.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Mrs P left for Lancashire this morning.Her 90 year old dad was taken into hospital at eleven last night.He is Mrs P mums carer as she is really unable to take care of herself.We do all we can ,there are three of us who bear the brunt of the caring and gardening diy.But covid has not helped us last year.So Mrs P has gone over to care for her mum till she finds out how badly things are,could be Weds before she is home,If her dad is bad pro care is going to be needed,its going to be an interesting few days.


Best o'luck to all involved.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> You anywhere near Blackford at 05:23 this morning Mo?


That must have been when I fell out of bed!


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That must have been when I fell out of bed!


Reported as sounding like an explosion.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Reported as sounding like an explosion.


Must have been Drago then!


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Must have been Drago then!


Drago is up in nearby Blackford!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That must have been when I fell out of bed!


Did the earth move for you then Mo? 😄


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Mrs P left for Lancashire this morning.Her 90 year old dad was taken into hospital at eleven last night.He is Mrs P mums carer as she is really unable to take care of herself.We do all we can ,there are three of us who bear the brunt of the caring and gardening diy.But covid has not helped us last year.So Mrs P has gone over to care for her mum till she finds out how badly things are,could be Weds before she is home,If her dad is bad pro care is going to be needed,its going to be an interesting few days.


Bit of a b*gger this old age malarky.
Hope things work out well.
BTW.....
Any chance I could throw a 95 year old auntie in with them?
No......thought not


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Bit of a b*gger this old age malarky.



Definitely, finally got my x-ray results today, they weren't unexpected and confirmed what I expected, mild Osteoarthritis in my back and hips. the results stop me worrying about whats causing the pain, which is good, and it looks like I've just got to continue managing it as I have been doing for the last couple of years.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

MrsDs new toy


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 581253
> 
> MrsDs new toy



Very nice, all you need now are a set of L plates for it


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Very nice, all you need now are a set of L plates for it


I have to pick her wheelchair up tomorrow. The only one they had was blue and as a keen Liverpool fan she wouldn't agree to that.
They will have one in red tomorrow.
I married a good'n there


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have to pick her wheelchair up tomorrow. The only one they had was blue and as a keen Liverpool fan she wouldn't agree to that.
> They will have one in red tomorrow.
> I married a good'n there


Man United/The Red Devils!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 581253
> 
> MrsDs new toy


What? No drops?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> After 30 years of being together Mrs P and i have decided to seperate.This has happened because i have become restless and feel like i need more room.So a compromise has been reached.single beds.Looking this morning at Ikea this is my first choice,Mrs P has yet to look,i might have to have what she picks as two different styles will look stupid,i will keep you all updated.


Not that unusual from what I gather from friends. Mrs P or I often depart to the spare room if we're restless so the other can sleep.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2021)

A first. Today I experienced a first. Had to abandon my ride and call International Rescue. 😭 Never happened before.

Goodness knows what happened but somehow the deraileur slipped creating a lot of slack chain which spun through the cassette. The excess chain came to rest on the chain section already on the cassette. Everything jammed up.

Messaged my buddies to say I was delayed and was calling International Rescue. Buddies then rode from the meet point to find me. Wheel out to release the jam, wheel back in but the deraileur cage looked far too high.

Next thing another friend in the same message group calls to day I'm on the way I'll pick you up. You really couldn't ask for more.

The LBS carried out a few minor adjustments but think it was just one of those things that happen.

I've finished the housework instead.


----------



## postman (29 Mar 2021)

Update Fil responding well to treatment,sat up happy and eating.Going on a medical ward ,they have found an infection but not sure yet where.They have done well to get him eating and sat up.Hospital staff have said they will phone Mrs P when they can tell her everything.It's better than last night.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Mar 2021)

Wet and very windy today.
Just as well I am not travelling as Oban is comprehensively flooded and most of the main roads and many minor ones report bad flooding. A boat is needed to get into Tesco. The area is called Lochavullin. The Loch bit should give a clue as to why it floods. There is also a council run car park in the lowest bit but no reports of cars floating as has happened in the past. Perhaps people have got the message not to park there if heavy rain is forecast.


----------



## 12boy (29 Mar 2021)

That is a jazzy looking walker, Dave7...Do the handle things reverse so a seated person can be pushed by their stalwart spouse? 
Mo is 100 % correct...you must takecare of yourself if you are responsible for caring for someone else. Watching them suffer is exhausting.
We will be going to the brain MRI in a few hours. Mrs 12 is apprehensive and has some Valium but she doesn't like them either so I don't know if they will be taken at this point. Fortunately, the vertigo and nausea last week have not returned so it must have been a side effect of the Pfizer.
It is breezy today and well above freezing so that should get rid of most of the snow. As soon as I can trust my back there will be planting to do, with hoop houses to deal with sub freezing nights.
Be well and safe...


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2021)

Sun's out here.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Man United/The Red Devils!


Errhh NO NO NO


----------



## gavroche (29 Mar 2021)

I finished painting the side fence at front of the house and one coat on the decking. As the weather is fine, the first coat is dry now so will start on the second coat after a coffee. Isn't strange that, even though my wife is 320 miles away, she still keeps me going with jobs to do as she phones every night for a progress report and photos. 
Luckily, I will be running out of paint soon and I am not buying anymore until the next pension day.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> A first. Today I experienced a first. Had to abandon my ride and call International Rescue. 😭 Never happened before.
> 
> Goodness knows what happened but somehow the deraileur slipped creating a lot of slack chain which spun through the cassette. The excess chain came to rest on the chain section already on the cassette. Everything jammed up.
> 
> ...


Never mind.....I am sure you enjoyed the housework more than you would have enjoyed a ride in the sun


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> That is a jazzy looking walker, Dave7...Do the handle things reverse so a seated person can be pushed by their stalwart spouse?
> Mo is 100 % correct...you must takecare of yourself if you are responsible for caring for someone else. Watching them suffer is exhausting.


First of all.....I hope things go well for you both.......a worrying time I am sure.
One thing about this section.... there are a lot of well meaning and encouraging thoughts expressed.
Re' the jazzy walker. I confess to being a tad selfish. I don't mind MrsD struggling but I have my pride and must keep my street cred' up


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> First of all.....I hope things go well for you both.......a worrying time I am sure.
> One thing about this section.... there are a lot of well meaning and encouraging thoughts expressed.
> Re' the jazzy walker. I confess to being a tad selfish. I don't mind MrsD struggling but I have my pride and must keep my street cred' up


Bet it's steel, not alloy or carbon fibre though.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bet it's steel, not alloy or carbon fibre though.


Ahh but I've got some stickers for it that read.
Carbon frame, hand built by Ribble.
No one will know.
Unless you snitch.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 581253
> 
> MrsDs new toy




Looks like the bees knees as they say .


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2021)

From facebook


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh but I've got some stickers for it that read.
> Carbon frame, hand built by Ribble.
> No one will know.
> Unless you snitch.



Wahoo or Garmin?


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Wahoo or Garmin?


Strava maybe!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Strava maybe!


If it's not on Strava.............


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Mar 2021)

I broke one of my long standing rules , no grass cutting before April. After a pleasant hour in the velo cave bike tinkering accompanied with tea and music I was feeling brave .I thought I’ll venture down to the shed at the end of the garden and see if the lawnmower will start, check oil and fuel and third pull whoopee it fired up , so I thought it’s going I might as well use it . 
I’ve planned a retro ride tomorrow 531 and down tube levers .No mudguards, another rule broken I don’t normally go mudguard less until at least the middle of April.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I broke one of my long standing rules , no grass cutting before April.


Wish I could make that rule.
I have to cut my lawns every month.
Did them twice in January and February.
Already done 3 cuts in March.


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Wish I could make that rule.
> I have to cut my lawns every month.
> Did them twice in January and February.
> Already done 3 cuts in March.


Its nice to hear there are some disadvantages to living in the tropical south..


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2021)

First bloody moth of the year!

About 15 years ago I left the Velux window in my attic bedroom open and the light on. I went off to the pub and when I came back there were lots of moths in the room. From that night forward I never managed to eliminate them! Every bloody year they come back, no matter what I throw out (munched jumpers), hoover (munched wool carpets), or wash. I think the only way I could do it is to use major chemical warfare on them.

I will now be plagued by them for the next 4 or 5 months.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> First bloody moth of the year!
> 
> About 15 years ago I left the Velux window in my attic bedroom open and the light on. I went off to the pub and when I came back there were lots of moths in the room. From that night forward I never managed to eliminate them! Every bloody year they come back, no matter what I throw out (munched jumpers), hoover (munched wool carpets), or wash. I think the only way I could do it is to use major chemical warfare on them.
> 
> I will now be plagued by them for the next 4 or 5 months.


Have you tried going ultrasonic?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried going ultrasonic?


Hmm - ultrasonic moth killer? Heads off to Google...


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm - ultrasonic moth killer? Heads off to Google...


Around £10 apiece.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2021)

Morning. Very mild again. Shame about the 🌪 🍃 or a cycle might almost have been tempting. Might have a little jog.

Enjoyed Unforgotten last night but sad to see the main character killed off so not sure if they will make any more with a new lead actor.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2021)

WoW where is everyone ?
Oh, it only 0600.
Woke at 0500, tried getting back to sleep......no joy.
Don't know what you do but when I get undressed for bed, anything to be washed goes on the floor (goes in washing basket next morning).
So.......this morning, when I got up, as I went to pick up discarded clothes A LARGE BEE crawled out of my T shirt. I must have collected it on yesterdays walk......so a narrow escape then.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Mar 2021)

Edit


classic33 said:


> Around £10 apiece.


That could work out expensive if he’s got a lot of moths.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2021)

Good morning people, suns shining brightly, washings out, it ain't very warm yet, carers here, we were up before she got here this morning.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2021)

From my facebook page this morning.


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2021)

I haven risen!

Forecast is for a lovely day, so an early ride and then spend some time in the garden.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Lynmouth this morning to meet up with our bestest mates who recently moved to Minehead. 
They are more like family to us than family is. We've known them for 40 years, holidayed together, stayed at each others homes and generally been very close. Can't wait for a hug!
Going for a walk around Valley of Rocks first, then having Fish and chips on Lynmouth esplanade. Weather is looking perfect. 
https://www.thebestofexmoor.co.uk/blog/valley-of-the-rocks-exmoor/


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2021)

Morning. Mild here as well and a bit misty. 

Unforgotren was So sad last night. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> I haven risen!
> 
> Forecast is for a lovely day, so an early ride and then spend some time in the garden.


Sun bed ??


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2021)

Apparently it's only 3 deg here at the mkment.


----------



## Paulus (30 Mar 2021)

Good morning all, it looked like there was a touch of frost first thing but the temperature is now 7C and rising. 23C by 3pm this afternoon


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Mar 2021)

Good Morning folks,

Veg box and black bin day today. so a double whammy of excitement. A frost this morning but it's bright and sunny now.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Mar 2021)

The problem with moths the really effective products have been banned. I have some 100% merino wool mid layer jerseys I store very carefully. They are from San Miguel  . ( come on at our age you can work that out). Dirk while you’re enjoying the North Devon sunshine I hope you’re grass has grown a foot when you return home . But I’m not bitter you enjoy your lunch, no really I mean it .


----------



## numbnuts (30 Mar 2021)




----------



## oldwheels (30 Mar 2021)

Forecast is for heavy rain again today and strong winds but not currently raining.
Shopping done but still got to empty the trolly/bag thing I use. It seems to get more expensive every week and the quality of particularly mushrooms is dire.
Being law abiding I do not go to Oban as I would prefer for food shopping even if I could get a space on the ferry coming back due to the increasing numbers flocking here from higher level areas.
Younger son is off to Taiwan again and should be there now for 6 weeks. They took the precaution of closing the border with China and all arrivals have had to quarantine right from the start of the pandemic.Result is probably the safest country in the world just now.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2021)

We have sun and blue skies, but it isn't as warm as they said it was going to be, not yet anyway.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Mar 2021)

I think, I mentioned a few days ago, I was "fixing" an elderly bicycle for a friend of one of my daughters?

The good news is, it is finished, and, he is pleased with it.

The bad news is, it would appear I have now become a repository for old bicycles when people are clearing out their garage and/or shed. Just "acquired" this Brown Brothers, Vindec Club 50. It is 1960 - 1970's era, I would suspect, and, needs some TLC.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I think, I mentioned a few days ago, I was "fixing" an elderly bicycle for a friend of one of my daughters?
> 
> The good news is, it is finished, and, he is pleased with it.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I could ever ride that in case it suddenly broke due to flaws hidden in the metal somewhere. The older I get I think of all the things that could go wrong, especially downhill!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2021)

Just gave my car a treat. I vacuumed it out.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2021)

Spoiler: Polite request about Unforgotten etc.



I nearly didn't get the chance to watch _Unforgotten_ last night but eventually watched it at 03:00.

I prefer not to know plot lines before watching so I avoid reading TV reviews until after I have finished a series but there is an unfortunate tendency in this thread for you early-risers to discuss TV openly here before I have caught up.

This also goes for sport. I am about 2 weeks behind in cycling coverage. Every year I have to play 'dodge the results'! The Tour de France is particularly bad.

Could you please hide TV/movie plots and sports discussions in spoiler blocks?

This came up on the _Tea?_ thread years ago. I made the same request there and the blunt response was basically "_Keep up, quit moaning, or don't read posts in this thread!_ " I have not been back since...

Anyway, here is _MY_ spoiler, hidden away from public view...

I was thinking the same thing about _Unforgotten_. It is rare to kill off the main character like that. I would have felt terribly manipulated if the series had ended with Cass making a miracle recovery though! I reckon either they decided not to make any more series, or Nicola Walker has had enough of the role and asked to be written out in a way that cannot be undone. Well, not without a _HUGE_ 'Dallas'-like plot twist!



A sunny day here so I will be getting my best bike out of hibernation to head back up the hills that my singlespeed bike will not get me up. I am unfit and will probably struggle!


----------



## numbnuts (30 Mar 2021)

I'm watching live stream from Dover


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2021)

Been busy today. Mrs D's legs arent working. Fortunately, we have nowhere we need to go so I don't need to dust off the wheelchair. Unfortuately, it means I need to carry her around the house. I'm a big lad and fine doing it now at 52, but dread to think how ill manage when im 70. A damn good reason to keep at it on the weights.

Tidied up, bike ridden, bass practiced, new USB 3.0 7 port hub installed. Mini D has a friend coming round so ill be in the garden with a Wilbur Smith.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2021)

Mr WD has a bad back. He can hardly do anything so I am in charge at the moment . The downside is that I have to do all the cooking as well as the cleaning .


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2021)

I've been for a bimble in the sunshine this morning, 24 miles, my Brinklow loop, no diversions, the last time I rode this loop the road out of the village was closed, a voyage of discovery this morning, having been on fixed since October I got the geared bike out this morning for its first ride of the summer, I was having to remember I'd got gears to play with and I could stop pedalling when going down hill, by the time I was riding home it was all starting to come naturally again. I've also changed the gearing, when I replaced the chain earlier I swapped the 50 tooth big ring for a 48 tooth ring, so I'm now runing 48/38 at the front and I'm going to need to spin a bit more and push a bit less. A lovely morning for a bike ride, it was a bit chilly first thing but by the time I was heading for home it had warmed up and I was over dressed.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/64624437








St Edith's church Monks Kirby


----------



## Paulus (30 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I think, I mentioned a few days ago, I was "fixing" an elderly bicycle for a friend of one of my daughters?
> 
> The good news is, it is finished, and, he is pleased with it.
> 
> ...


With a good clean up, and an oily rag taken to the frame that should clean up nicely.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2021)

From my Facebook page


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page
> 
> View attachment 581408




My kind of joke


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I swapped the 50 tooth big ring for a 48 tooth ring, so I'm now runing 48/38 at the front and I'm going to need to spin a bit more and push a bit less.


That should work well for you in the Midlands. 

I switched the 53/39 double chainset on my best bike for a 48/38/28 triple. The 48 is plenty big enough for me with a 12 tooth sprocket. I found the 38 to be a nice ring to be on a lot of the time but when it wore out I replaced it with a 36. That is fine for undulating roads and for short steep climbs. I have my 28 tooth ring in reserve for some of the really hard climbs that we have round here.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2021)

I've had my wrist slapped this morning, I got a phone call from the Pension Credit people, I hadn't informed them that my private pension had increased, I only got the letter this week and its only 69p a month, I also hadn't informed them the last couple of years so they've over paid me and wanted their money back.  Its only a few pence each time so I hadn't bothered, Looks like I'm going to have to remember to phone them in future.


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2021)

Sunshine has brought me some energy.First job replacing two blown bulbs.Then put the dishwasher on,a bit of digging on my land.A visit to the shops in Meanwood a couple of things ,then a 20 min natter with a postal driver outside the local post office.Over to the cafe another ten mins natter with Victor in his cafe,back home cut three lawns.A little diy tip,my lad keeps his bike inside his flat the bars mark the wall with black marks,Well since he last moved we have stored it,well he wants it back now the good weather is coming and he has sorted his flat out after moving in.So to stop the marks happening again i have bought him a fluffy paint roller sleeve,just slip over the end of the bars and rest it against the wall.This idea i am offering free and no payment is expected.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Mar 2021)

Been for a short walk today in the  first time this year I haven't need a coat


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2021)

Lovely walk around Valley of Rocks followed by fish and chips on the esplanade. Sat by the Rhennish Tower to eat them and then had ice cream for pud. 






























It was getting quite warm when we left - should have worn shorts and sandals.


----------



## 12boy (30 Mar 2021)

Lovely sunny morning, -8C but will get to a scorching 2C this afternoon with wind. The chiro advised me to go for a short ride and see how that feels and if ok try more. Can do, Kemo Sabe.
MRS 12's brain MRI went ok and we were there only 1 1/2 hours. No breakfast for her so after we went to a breakfast place for steak and eggs which included cheesy hash browns and multigrain toast for her and the same foe me except fruit instead of potatoes. I had 3 eggs for breakfast and they botched her egg order with scrambled instead of over easy, so I got hers as well as my order. I must have eaten at least seven eggs yesterday but I survived ok.
I swapped my SA 3 speed wheel on my Brompton for my single speed wheel which kept skipping under power. Even with a new chain. Wound up replacing the 12 tooth sprocket with a new one and it seems fine for now. I'd taken off the chain pusher assembly when I converted to 3 speed last fall and when it warms up a tad I will restore the pusher and add a sprocket or two to the rear hub. Since I have 58 and 38 chainrings that gives me 77 and 59 gear inches for the moment. Good enough for most riding around here.
I do have a little garden work before planting so maybe I will get to that today.
Be safe and well.


----------



## 12boy (30 Mar 2021)

Nice pic, Dirk. Love the goat.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I've had my wrist slapped this morning, I got a phone call from the Pension Credit people, I hadn't informed them that my private pension had increased, I only got the letter this week and its only 69p a month, I also hadn't informed them the last couple of years so they've over paid me and wanted their money back.  Its only a few pence each time so I hadn't bothered, Looks like I'm going to have to remember to phone them in future.


One of my pensions gets taxed at source and there seems to be nothing I can do about it. Does not really bother me because the tax people eventually send me a cheque for a refund.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Been busy today. Mrs D's legs arent working. Fortunately, we have nowhere we need to go so I don't need to dust off the wheelchair. Unfortuately, it means I need to carry her around the house. I'm a big lad and fine doing it now at 52, but dread to think how ill manage when im 70. A damn good reason to keep at it on the weights.
> 
> Tidied up, bike ridden, bass practiced, new USB 3.0 7 port hub installed. Mini D has a friend coming round so ill be in the garden with a Wilbur Smith.


Can't beat a good wilbur Smith


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Lovely walk around Valley of Rocks followed by fish and chips on the esplanade. Sat by the Rhennish Tower to eat them and then had ice cream for pud.
> View attachment 581412
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice BUT.......
its not Friday


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has a bad back. He can hardly do anything so I am in charge at the moment . The downside is that I have to do all the cooking as well as the cleaning .


♦


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Nice pic, Dirk. Love the goat.


I meant to take more pictures of the goats. There's loads of them running free all over the place in the valley. Lots of newborn kids as well.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2021)

Re: Dirk's photos...

I'm beginning to think that once I get my state pension (next January) I will be spending a lot of time in Devon, chez sis! 

Up here I have easy access to great cycling in Yorkshire, Lancashire, Derbyshire and Cheshire. With a bit more effort, Staffordshire, Cumbria and North Wales too.

Down there - Devon, Cornwall, Somerset and Dorset.

I'm not sure if I will get back into going abroad with a bike post-pandemic. Even if I don't, there are plenty of magnificent places to cycle to from these two bases!


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Very nice BUT.......
> its not Friday


Sssh, he's lost track of what day he's on. But don't remind him of that, there's a chance he won't believe you.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sssh, he's lost track of what day he's on. But don't remind him of that, there's a chance he won't believe you.


Okay. I will say nothing.
You can trust me.
You do know that don't you


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has a bad back. He can hardly do anything* so I am in charge at the moment *. The downside is that I have to do all the cooking as well as the cleaning .



Only at the moment?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Only at the moment?




Well, maybe there are other times when I am in charge as well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Lovely sunny morning, -8C but will get to a scorching 2C this afternoon with wind. The chiro advised me to go for a short ride and see how that feels and if ok try more. Can do, Kemo Sabe.
> MRS 12's brain MRI went ok and we were there only 1 1/2 hours. No breakfast for her so after we went to a breakfast place for steak and eggs which included cheesy hash browns and multigrain toast for her and the same foe me except fruit instead of potatoes. I had 3 eggs for breakfast and they botched her egg order with scrambled instead of over easy, so I got hers as well as my order. I must have eaten at least seven eggs yesterday but I survived ok.
> I swapped my SA 3 speed wheel on my Brompton for my single speed wheel which kept skipping under power. Even with a new chain. Wound up replacing the 12 tooth sprocket with a new one and it seems fine for now. I'd taken off the chain pusher assembly when I converted to 3 speed last fall and when it warms up a tad I will restore the pusher and add a sprocket or two to the rear hub. Since I have 58 and 38 chainrings that gives me 77 and 59 gear inches for the moment. Good enough for most riding around here.
> I do have a little garden work before planting so maybe I will get to that today.
> Be safe and well.


Wow @12boy, I got knackered just reading about all your shenanigans, chapeau sir 😎


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Only at the moment?



I know that correlation is not causation, but I recall Welshie mentioning a few days ago that Mr WD had got his chopper out. Now we hear that he’s got a bad back. 😉


----------



## 12boy (30 Mar 2021)

Thanks for your kind thoughts. Just heard from the Nurse Practioner for the cancer doc and the MRI showed zero cancer! That is a load of worry gone fer sure.
My trial ride seems ok so I will take a longer one in a few minutes. If that goes well and nothing else happens I might be normal (normal for me, that is) by weekend.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Only at the moment?


Hell hath no fury like a welsh woman in a big pair of bloomers.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hell hath no fury like a welsh woman in a big pair of bloomers.


I dunno

I used to know an Irish Nun who could probably give her a run for her money
I never asked about her undergarments

and a couple of red heads
one of whom is known to be a witch

the world is a dangerous place


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Mar 2021)

From today’s ride . Proper bikes have steel frames .I built it up last April from my stock of parts as a lock down project , its a new 30 year old bike . I wish I had the weight and fitness to match the bike.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, it is obvious what represents the Suez canal and the mega container ship. The bad news is that you are the guy with the JCB...
> 
> All of my digital devices sorted themselves out but I have 2 clocks downstairs which needed to be done manually.
> 
> ...


How'd the tricycle ride go?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2021)

I did a short evening ride to try out my best bike. It was nice riding that again after a 5 month layoff. It was also nice being able to ride in sunshine at 18:30!

I included one of the 2 little hills that I normally do on my singlespeed bike. There is a steepish little descent off that hill which has had an appalling surface for several years now but they are finally resurfacing it. Only about 1/3 of the work has been finished but the absence of potholes, ruts and gravel made that section so much safer and nicer. They should have finished the rest of it in the next couple of days. Hoorah!

I then went off and did the local Woodhouse climb again, the one with a steep ramp which nearly killed me on singlespeed a few days ago. I selected a gear which was easier than the singlespeed's 52/19, but not easy - 36/19. I would have normally used my 36/27 or even 36/30 but I wanted it still to be a challenge, just not a challenge which reduced me to walking! I took advantage of a lack of traffic to zigzag up the steep ramp to make it slightly easier. There was much less wind when I turned right at the top this time so that made the exposed climb much easier, and I freewheeled down from the summit 10-15 kph faster than last time too.



Juan Kog said:


> I built it up last April from my stock of parts as a lock down project , its a new 30 year old bike . I wish I had the weight and fitness to match the bike.


Presumably you _do _have the _height _for it though... ?  That looks like a big frame!



classic33 said:


> How'd the tricycle ride go?


I dreamt that I had not done it and I woke up to find that it was true that I hadn't!


----------



## 12boy (31 Mar 2021)

My little ride went well. How sweet it is to ride a beloved bike again. As far as nuns' underwear go, I've heard it said you can kiss a nun once, maybe even twice, but don't get into the habit.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> My little ride went well. How sweet it is to ride a beloved bike again. As far as nuns' underwear go, I've heard it said you can kiss a nun once, maybe even twice, but don't get into the habit.


You'll have got your coite to hand before posting that!


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

Question for those on strava, am I reading this right




10.4 miles in 6 hours, 24 minutes (and 5 seconds)

Edited to ask, what do the bars represent, and how?


----------



## 12boy (31 Mar 2021)

What is coite to hand? 
Bitchin bike, Juan. Que guapa!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Question for those on strava, am I reading this right
> View attachment 581519
> 
> 10.4 miles in 6 hours, 24 minutes (and 5 seconds)


Looks like someone forgot to switch their GPS off after the ride...


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Looks like someone forgot to switch their GPS off after the ride...


Thought of that, but it States "Moving Time". Suggesting that it hasn't counted time spent stationary.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Thought of that, but it States "Moving Time". Suggesting that it hasn't counted time spent stationary.


Sometimes, my stationary GPS thinks it is moving due to GPS satellite reception 'jitter'. I left it running in my back yard to test battery life and its tracklog looked like the device had been wandering about randomly a few metres back and forth!


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> What is coite to hand?
> Bitchin bike, Juan. Que guapa!


It'd be something along the lines of this




To hand, nearby.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Paulus (31 Mar 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's just getting light outside. 
An early dog walk and then a bimble to the local grocers for some fresh produce. 
Then, my son has just bought himself a MTB and is bringing it round for me to check it over. I will have to watch you tube videos of how to set up hydraulic disc brakes as I have no idea at the moment. 

It's going to be a fine day again. Grass cutting this afternoon. 

Busy busy busy.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I dunno
> 
> I used to know an Irish Nun who could probably give her a run for her money
> I never asked about her undergarments


Well that, sir, is were your arguement falls flat


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

gday g'day gday peeps.
Well yesterday was interesting.
MrsD arrived home at 1030 (helped by lovely daughter and equally lovely SiL) while I was out wheelchair shopping.
Hospital wanted her out at 0600 but she dug her heels in......not moving until you have the care package sorted. Miraculously, after 3 days of arguing, it was in place by 0830.
MrsD lost 3 stone in the last 5 weeks but put 8 lbs on in the last 10 days.
Neither of us has a sweet tooth but she is dutifully shoving trifles, thick yogurts, biscuits down her neck PLUS 2 x 300 calorie drinks.
Todays treat is fruit scones, jam and clotted cream. She puts cream on first whereas for me it has to be the jam


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2021)

Morning all 

No excitement today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Sometimes, my stationary GPS thinks it is moving due to GPS satellite reception 'jitter'. I left it running in my back yard to test battery life and its tracklog looked like the device had been wandering about randomly a few metres back and forth!



GPS accuracy , the best explanation I’ve read is it is like taking an excitable puppy on a five metre lead for a walk.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2021)

I have risen!

Riding over to MK today tomsee an old boy I know for a socially distanced gaden cup of coffee.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2021)

From my memories on Facebook a different take on Trafalgar

How things have changed!! make your own mind up.......
Nelson's famous victory at Trafalgar in 1805 would be a very different affair in today's politically correct Britain. Here’s how that famous conversation would probably go today.
"Order the signal, Hardy."
"Aye, aye, sir."
"Hold on. that's not what I dictated to the signal officer. What's the meaning of this?"
"Sorry, sir?"
"'England expects every person will do his duty, regardless of race, gender, sexual orientation, religious persuasion or disability.'
What gobbledegook is this?"
"Admiralty policy, I'm afraid, sir. We're an equal opportunities employer now. We had the devil's own job getting 'England” past the censors, lest it be considered racist,"
"Gadzooks, Hardy. Hand me my pipe and tobacco."
"Sorry sir. All naval vessels have been designated smoke-free working environments."
"In that case, break open the rum ration. Let us splice the mainbrace to steel the men before battle."
"The rum ration has been abolished, Admiral. It's part of the Government's policy on binge drinking."
"Good heavens, Hardy. I suppose we'd better get on with it. Full speed ahead."
"I think you'll find that there's a 4mph speed limit in this stretch of water."
"Dammit, man, we are on the eve of the greatest sea fight in history. We must advance with all dispatch. Report from the crow's nest, please."
"That won't be possible, sir."
"What?"
"Health and Safety have closed the crow's nest, sir. No harness. And they say that the rope ladder doesn't meet regulations. They won't let anyone up there until a proper scaffolding can be erected."
"Then get me the ship's carpenter without delay, Hardy."
"He's busy knocking up a wheelchair access to the fo'c'sle, Admiral."
"Wheelchair access? I've never heard anything so absurd."
"Health and safety again, sir. We have to provide a barrier- free environment for the differently abled."
"Differently abled? I've only one arm and one eye and I refuse even to hear mention of the word. I didn't rise to the rank of admiral by playing the disability card."
"Actually, sir. you did. The Royal Navy is under-represented in the areas of visual impairment and limb deficiency."
"Whatever next? Give me a full sail. The salt spray beckons."
"A couple of problems there, too, sir. Health and safety won't let the crew up the rigging without crash helmets. And they don't want anyone breathing in too much salt - haven't you seen the adverts?"
"I've never heard such infamy.”
Break out the cannon and tell the men to stand by to engage the enemy."
"The men are a bit worried about shooting at anyone, Admiral."
"What? This is mutiny."
"It’s not that. sir. It's just that they're afraid of being charged with murder if they actually kill anyone. There are a couple of legal aid lawyers on board, watching everyone like hawks."
"Then how are we to sink the Frenchies and the Spanish?"
"Actually, sir, we're not."
"We're not?"
"No, sir. The Frenchies and Spanish are our European partners now. According to the Common Fisheries Policy, we shouldn't even be in this stretch of water. We could get hit with a claim for compensation,"
"But you must hate a Frenchman as you hate the devil."
"I wouldn't let the ship's diversity co-ordinator hear you saying that, sir. You'll be up on a disciplinary."
"You must consider every man an enemy who speaks ill of your King."
"Not any more, sir. We must be inclusive in this multicultural age. Now put on your Kevlar vest, it's the rules."
"Don't tell me - health and safety. Whatever happened to rum, sodomy and the lash?"
"As I explained, sir, rum is off the menu. And there's a ban on corporal punishment."
"What about sodomy?"
"I believe it's to be encouraged, sir."
"In that case - kiss me Hardy."


----------



## numbnuts (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> No excitement today.


Did we get a report on yesterdays fish n chips ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2021)

A day turning over the raised beds has left me with several twinges. There must have been at least a hundred fat chafer bug larvae that I dug out, the birds were very appreciative.
Might get the Brommie out and head to Wimborne for a loaf from the best baker in the area, this evening we’re down the park for a socially distanced run. 
stay safe folks 🚲🏃‍♀️👍


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Did we get a report on yesterdays fish n chips ?


Yup.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2021)

Morning. Another nice day here for us. Top form Mr Drago .

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2021)

Morning. Brrr. Quite a bit chillier up here this morning but we have got rid of that pesky wind. There is rain due at some point. Thought I might have got a short bimble before it arrived but it's getting quite overcast already........and it's cold........did I mention that?  I think I'm trying to talk myself out of it. Lol.


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Presumably you _do _have the _height _for it though... ?  That looks like a big frame!
> 
> 
> I dreamt that I had not done it and I woke up to find that it was true that I hadn't!


The frame is 25 1/2 inch , it’s the size tall cyclists bought 30 years ago . It looks ungainly but comfortable once I’m on board . Gear ratios and tyre size are 2021 not what I would have rode in 1991 , 48/34 - 12/28 and 28 mm tyres now.
Colin your tricycle dream is on YouTube, search Tricycle Marathon (1960) . Sorry I lack @dave r skill on linking to YouTube .


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> The frame is 25 1/2 inch , it’s the size tall cyclists bought 30 years ago . It looks ungainly but comfortable once I’m on board . Gear ratios and tyre size are 2021 not what I would have rode in 1991 , 48/34 - 12/28 and 28 mm tyres now.
> Colin your tricycle dream is on YouTube, search Tricycle Marathon (1960) . Sorry I lack @dave r skill on linking to YouTube .


This one? Love the old English accent. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DkE-nRfJik


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Todays treat is fruit scones, jam and clotted cream. She puts cream on first whereas for me it has to be the jam


Cream first Mrs D is obviously a Lady of refinement, the big mystery is how has she managed to put with a jam first oik like you all these years .  PS enjoy the scones .


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Mar 2021)

Thanks Mo , a treat for @ColinJ when he joins us .


----------



## numbnuts (31 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Did we get a report on yesterdays fish n chips ?


 
OMG is it Saturday all ready


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2021)

numbnuts said:


> OMG is it Saturday all ready


Hope not as I've put the green bin out


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Cream first Mrs D is obviously a Lady of refinement, the big mystery is how has she managed to put with a jam first oik like you all these years .  PS enjoy the scones .


Well its a fact. The jam spreads easier on the scone than it does on the cream.
The cream will spread ok either way.
Scientific fact


----------



## GM (31 Mar 2021)

Morning all... Been busy busy busy! Early walk with the dog shortly, and then busy busy busy!



Mo1959 said:


> This one? Love the old English accent.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DkE-nRfJik




Shame they missed the bit out of them going up Ditchling Beacon, that would be worth watching!


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Cream first Mrs D is obviously a Lady of refinement, the big mystery is how has she managed to put with a jam first oik like you all these years .  PS enjoy the scones .


I’m quite fond of afternoon tea and am aware of the difference of opinion vis a vis what goes on first. I’m sure all parties agree that first the scone is cut in half and each half buttered. To my mind jam should be the next layer as it spreads easily on the buttered scone. Then put a dollop of cream on top. You cant spread jam on cream, it’s structurally unstable ( unless you’re from Yorkshire and it's just a scrape of cream) 😉


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2021)

Part of yesterday's tasks was the assembly of a new garden bench. We'd shopped around and found that the same bench was being advertised on several sites. Rather surprisingly Screwfix turned out to be £20 cheaper and included delivery ( a must for us now that we no longer have a vehicle). It turned up just after five last night and as it was such a lovely evening I set about assembly. It came as a kit, sides, back, seat and two cross members. Very well finished and good quality hardwood. I was a little taken aback on first opening the box, the manufacturer had attached a small metal plate with the company details to the back of the seat. At first glance I mistook it for a memorial plate such as you see attached to Park benches 😃


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well its a fact. The jam spreads easier on the scone than it does on the cream.
> The cream will spread ok either way.
> Scientific fact


Wars have been fought for less.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2021)

Out in the back garden this morning clearing last years dead grown from my perennial sun flowers, amongst the usual weeds that the clearance revealed was a familiar one that I've not had in the garden before, I better make sure I remove it or I might get in trouble for cultivating it.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2021)

The argument about what comes first either jam or cream is easily solved. Put jam and cream on your scone. If someone puts the jam on first then the cream and you prefer it the other way, simply turn your scone over. Sorted, the cream will be on top and the jam underneath.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Out in the back garden this morning clearing last years dead grown from my perennial sun flowers, amongst the usual weeds that the clearance revealed was a familiar one that I've not had in the garden before, I better make sure I remove it or I might get in trouble for cultivating it.


To make doubly sure that


welsh dragon said:


> The argument about what comes first either jam or cream is easily solved. Put jam and cream on your scone. If someone puts the jam on first then the cream and you prefer it the other way, simply turn your scone over. Sorted, the cream will be on top and the jam underneath.



Brilliant!! Now why didn't I think of that 🤔😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Out in the back garden this morning clearing last years dead grown from my perennial sun flowers, amongst the usual weeds that the clearance revealed was a familiar one that I've not had in the garden before, I better make sure I remove it or I might get in trouble for cultivating it.



To make doubly sure you don't get in trouble it might be best to set fire to it Dave. Perhaps you could wrap it in a bit of paper prior to lighting it, just in case the neighbours spot it and dob you in. 😎🚬


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> To make doubly sure that
> 
> 
> Brilliant!! Now why didn't I think of that 🤔😁




I have a knack


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2021)

A bit confusing at times. If I start to reply to a message on my phone and then switch to my Laptop the text remains “ persistent “ and I often find several quoted bits in the same message that might not be relevant 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A bit confusing at times. If I start to reply to a message on my phone and then switch to my Laptop the text remains “ persistent “ and I often find several quoted bits in the same message that might not be relevant 🤔




It always does that no matter what device you use. You either have to finish it or delete it.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

Well I am deeply upset. Hurt to my core in fact. I filled the bird feeders up yesterday morning with fat balls and peanuts. I also got some millet hanging there. All that so MrsD could sit and watch our feathered friends. Yesterday......nothing. 
Today....... one single sparrow. 
Upset is not really a strong enough word


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well I am deeply upset. Hurt to my core in fact. I filled the bird feeders up yesterday morning with fat balls and peanuts. I also got some millet hanging there. All that so MrsD could sit and watch our feathered friends. Yesterday......nothing.
> Today....... one single sparrow.
> Upset is not really a strong enough word


Anything in the days before for them?


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> To make doubly sure you don't get in trouble it might be best to set fire to it Dave. Perhaps you could wrap it in a bit of paper prior to lighting it, just in case the neighbours spot it and dob you in. 😎🚬



Lol, very good!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m quite fond of afternoon tea and am aware of the difference of opinion vis a vis what goes on first. I’m sure all parties agree that first the scone is cut in half and each half buttered. To my mind jam should be the next layer as it spreads easily on the buttered scone. Then put a dollop of cream on top. You cant spread jam on cream, it’s structurally unstable ( unless you’re from Yorkshire and it's just a scrape of cream) 😉


I am sure Dirk has already corrected you but butter is not required......it is a definite no no.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The argument about what comes first either jam or cream is easily solved. Put jam and cream on your scone. If someone puts the jam on first then the cream and you prefer it the other way, simply turn your scone over. Sorted, the cream will be on top and the jam underneath.


Until it slides off onto your freshly washed bloomers.
Nah..... a typical welsh idea that is never going to work


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well I am deeply upset. Hurt to my core in fact. I filled the bird feeders up yesterday morning with fat balls and peanuts. I also got some millet hanging there. All that so MrsD could sit and watch our feathered friends. Yesterday......nothing.
> Today....... one single sparrow.
> Upset is not really a strong enough word




We moved all the bird feeders from the house as they were attracting vermin. Moved them into the field and sod all birds visit them now. They can jog on now


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure Dirk has already corrected you but butter is not required......it is a definite no no.


I would have butter and jam, but don’t fancy butter if I was putting cream on.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure Dirk has already corrected you but butter is not required......it is a definite no no.



They need some lubrication to help them go down.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

!¥, post: 6366169, member: 299"]
Anything in the days before for them?
[/QUOTE]
TBH......my mind has been elsewhere recently so they have been neglected somewhat.
I think it will take time for word (chirps) to spread.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

B


Mo1959 said:


> I would have butter and jam, but don’t fancy butter if I was putting cream on.


But butter and jam is not a cream tea.
You need cream for a cream tea


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> They need some lubrication to help them go down.


That is were the wine comes in


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> *!¥, post: 6366169, member: 299"]
> Anything in the days before for them?
> *



TBH......my mind has been elsewhere recently so they have been neglected somewhat.
I think it will take time for word (chirps) to spread.
[/QUOTE]
What's tha dun there.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> TBH......my mind has been elsewhere recently so they have been neglected somewhat.
> I think it will take time for word (chirps) to spread.


What's tha dun there.
[/QUOTE]
No idea.....it just came out like that.


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2021)

All of our birdies have disappeared today as well. Not even a seagull around.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2021)

Dirk said:


> All of our birdies have disappeared today as well. Not even a seagull around.



The seagulls are probably at the seaside mugging tourists for their chips


----------



## oldwheels (31 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Out in the back garden this morning clearing last years dead grown from my perennial sun flowers, amongst the usual weeds that the clearance revealed was a familiar one that I've not had in the garden before, I better make sure I remove it or I might get in trouble for cultivating it.


A bale of some kind of vegetable matter was washed up on the shore at Grasspoint on Mull some years ago. The guy who found it [ Captain L. not a local yokel] had no idea what it was so just stuck it on his compost heap.This ended up on his veg patch and it was only then that the actual content was found out by a visitor when an unfamiliar crop appeared. The jungle drums were faster than the phone in those days and Plod appeared fairly promptly. The whole lot got burned asap.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2021)

We had pork chop, bacon, egg and beans today. Mr WD is still hobbling so it was up to chef WD to prepare this culinary delight. I do think Mr WD might be faking this bad back a bit for some reason.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> GPS accuracy , the best explanation I’ve read is it is like taking an excitable puppy on a five metre lead for a walk.


I find it generally pretty good, certainly fine for selecting which exit to take from roundabouts, that kind of thing.

I have done 'out and back' rides whose tracklogs show parallel lines where I have gone up and down the same road - I can tell which side of the road I was on.

I think the devices must do some averaging of readings. I've noticed that there is a delay registering changes in elevation, as if the GPS is checking that I definitely _AM _climbing or descending. Once some threshold has been reached, the GPS rapidly ramps its reading up or down to catch up.



Juan Kog said:


> Thanks Mo , a treat for @ColinJ when he joins us .


Ha ha - that is _EXACTLY _the kind of thing that I dreamt about the other night! Rather them, than me - their legs must have really ached by the time they finished...

I think my parents had a picture of me as a toddler on my tricycle. I haven't got it but my sister probably _has _because she kept most of the family photos after our mum died. I'll ask her next time we speak.


----------



## postman (31 Mar 2021)

Just been out really out.Wetherby a lovely walk beside the river in parts.Down little lanes and past some very very expensive houses.A latte in a very busy Wetherby where we bumped into two old friends who had escaped from Alwoodley for some time out.Sadly saw the back end of an accident,bicycle and a small car.About seven police cars,one ambulance and just on the roundabout in a field the air ambulance helicopter.So on the way back Mrs P dropped a bombshell.It's all come about with this hospital visit care problems with her parents.
Would i consider in a few years downsizing,yes i would came my quick reply,we both are in agreement,the house will get too big,the garden is ok but we have the land.Now Meanwood is a nice place,so i would not consider downsizing to a lesser part of Leeds.Have you thought about the coast,yes came back another quick reply.Northumberland,oh yes i said or the East coast,so we are both on the same page and within the next five years.Exciting times are coming.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Mar 2021)

Dull and slightly damp day so a bit of garden tidying still.
Met a neighbour I had not seen for a few days who pointed at her head and seemed to twirl her finger a bit.
" Got your hair cut I see ".
It must have been really bad as everybody I meet remarks on it.

The only real fall I had was about15 or 20 years ago at Bunessan Agricultural Show. I liked the small shows and the food was usually really good as well as the Bank Van who dispensed free booze to known customers { yes really}. A lot of socialising was done as well.
Anyway I had been up getting food and on the way back [sober] slipped on a damp grassy mound, landing heavily on my right shoulder. Fortunately my wife was there as packing up was a nightmare with the pain and I had to drive 55 miles home with only my left arm operational. 
Our then locum GP decided it did not need an xray and over a period of weeks the pain disappeared.
Now with no provocation the same pain has reappeared and suddenly reaching forward with my right hand is excruciating. 
Things from the past sometimes come back to bite you.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Just been out really out.Wetherby a lovely walk beside the river in parts.Down little lanes and past some very very expensive houses.A latte in a very busy Wetherby where we bumped into two old friends who had escaped from Alwoodley for some time out.Sadly saw the back end of an accident,bicycle and a small car.About seven police cars,one ambulance and just on the roundabout in a field the air ambulance helicopter.So on the way back Mrs P dropped a bombshell.It's all come about with this hospital visit care problems with her parents.
> Would i consider in a few years downsizing,yes i would came my quick reply,we both are in agreement,the house will get too big,the garden is ok but we have the land.Now Meanwood is a nice place,so i would not consider downsizing to a lesser part of Leeds.Have you thought about the coast,yes came back another quick reply.Northumberland,oh yes i said or the East coast,so we are both on the same page and within the next five years.Exciting times are coming.


Don't want to be a dampener. 
While downsizing is a good idea it can be a mistake to move away from your local area particularly as you get older. You have to make a completely new set of contacts like doctors, dentists as well as friends and all sorts of facilities and it is not often easy. I have seen a lot of people make that mistake and regret the move.
My advice for what it is worth is if you settle on a particular location is to go there in a rental for a few months to get the feel of the place from a resident's point of view before making a final decision.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Northumberland,oh yes i said or the East coast,so we are both on the same page and within the next five years.Exciting times are coming.


Beautiful, but I would worry about the weather on the NE coast. 

I'd rather head SW so I'm feeling slightly tempted to head for Devon one day if my financial situation ever improves. Mind you, property prices and rents down there are getting on for double what they are here so that might not be possible. 

Perhaps I'll stay here and time my visits to Devon to coincide with bad weather 'oop north'. You can see from @Dirk's photos over the winter that the weather is typically much better there than Yorkshire. I will be able to go down any time that my sister's spare room is not occupied by other guests.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Beautiful, but I would worry about the weather on the NE coast.
> 
> I'd rather head SW so I'm feeling slightly tempted to head for Devon one day if my financial situation ever improves. Mind you, property prices and rents down there are getting on for double what they are here so that might not be possible.
> 
> Perhaps I'll stay here and time my visits to Devon to coincide with bad weather 'oop north'. You can see from @Dirk's photos over the winter that the weather is typically much better there than Yorkshire. I will be able to go down any time that my sister's spare room is not occupied by other guests.


I have a similar attitude to going to Benderloch which is near Oban. I do know the area well but I think financially it is probably not possible as nobody is going to give me a mortgage at my age while I sell my existing house. I any case I do not really want to move permanently from my present location but would like to escape the tourist plague for a while when it all gets too much.
I do have an ensuite at my son's house but have to use their kitchen and in any case DiL would be offended at my being totally separate I think as she feels an obligation to feed me despite my protests.
It is not easy living in somebody else's house even if they are family and I cannot remember who said it but
" Guests are like fish. They go off after a few days". 
I try to { or rather used to] watch the weather forecasts and aim for a few days of good weather to get out on the cycle paths and some quieter roads.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

Just managed a walk.....2 1/2 miles. It was exceedingly warm.
I did stop off part way round for a toasted tea cake with lots of butter and apricot jam.
I trust that is allowed


----------



## 12boy (31 Mar 2021)

OW...As Dave Van Ronk once sang, God bless the child that has his own. No living with my kids for me unless it was in detached quarters.
Another crystal clear, chilly morning with a ride, I hope. Yesterday's trial rides were peachy keen and I lust after another one. no shortage of fun stuff after that either....a grocery trip, a quick visit to the hardware store and cutting some baling twine to fasten together my recycled fence slats into walkways in the garden as the slats are all drilled now. I will soak the dog's left front paw in Epsom salts. And a little yoga and a pushup or two. How sweet it is.
The style here is to refer to pet owners as the Mom and Dad of their pets. I'm not in love with that. 
Now, the important decision.... which of my fleet shall I ride?
Be well and safe.


----------



## Exlaser2 (31 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure Dirk has already corrected you but butter is not required......it is a definite no no.


Butter is only required if they are very stale . But tbh all these questions are irrelevant. The only important question is which way maximises the amount of jam and cream you can pile on it 😂😀


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2021)

I've been for a walk this afternoon, I walked up through the back of the Prologis industrial estate then tuned into the estate to get out on to Bennetts rd and then onto Watery lane, Penny Park lane and home, it was like summer walking around in my shirt sleeves.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> OW...As Dave Van Ronk once sang, God bless the child that has his own. No living with my kids for me unless it was in detached quarters.
> Another crystal clear, chilly morning with a ride, I hope. Yesterday's trial rides were peachy keen and I lust after another one. no shortage of fun stuff after that either....a grocery trip, a quick visit to the hardware store and cutting some baling twine to fasten together my recycled fence slats into walkways in the garden as the slats are all drilled now. I will soak the dog's left front paw in Epsom salts. And a little yoga and a pushup or two. How sweet it is.
> The style here is to refer to pet owners as the Mom and Dad of their pets. I'm not in love with that.
> Now, the important decision.... which of my fleet shall I ride?
> Be well and safe.


I remember baling twine with nostalgia. I don't suppose it is easy to get nowadays as bales not wrapped in polythene are not common. It was used for all sorts of things like holding up your trousers or as a belt round an old coat used for working out on wet days and more commonly nicky tams.
Nicky tams for the uninitiated were tied round your trouser legs just below the knee to raise the hem up a bit out of the mud. The posh ones were leather but the common herd just used baler twine.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I remember baling twine with nostalgia. I don't suppose it is easy to get nowadays as bales not wrapped in polythene are not common. It was used for all sorts of things like holding up your trousers or as a belt round an old coat used for working out on wet days and more commonly nicky tams.
> Nicky tams for the uninitiated were tied round your trouser legs just below the knee to raise the hem up a bit out of the mud. The posh ones were leather but the common herd just used baler twine.



I like the "Nicky tams" explanation. In my travels on my Brompton I tend not to wear cycling specific gear but prefer to wear jacket, trousers and shirt, with a v necked pullover if it's chilly. I tend to tuck my trouser legs into my socks which are usually wooly hiking socks, though on occasion I'll wear red or orange socks to match whichever Brompton I'm riding. I find traffic tends to give me a wide berth which is good, but I like the idea of the "Nicky Tams" and may well ad those to my cycling wardrobe 😎


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just managed a walk.....2 1/2 miles. It was exceedingly warm.
> I did stop off part way round for a toasted tea cake with lots of butter and apricot jam.
> I trust that is allowed



🎶Dave walked into the Tea Shop like he was walking on to a Yacht,
His cap strategically dipped below one eye,
The Jam in was Apricot...🎶


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> 🎶You walked into the Tea Shop like you were walking on to a Yacht,
> Your cap strategically dipped below one eye,
> The Jam in was Apricot...🎶


Very good that.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> 🎶You walked into the Tea Shop like you were walking on to a Yacht,
> Your cap strategically dipped below one eye,
> The Jam in was Apricot...🎶



I remember Carly Simon bringing that song out and starting her ex boy friends argueing amongst themselves about which one the song was about.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Very good that.


I’ve just edited my post since I realised that Carly must have met Dave at some stage 😁


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve just edited my post since I realised that Carly must have met Dave at some stage 😁


Well I think that song was about me!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> It is not easy living in somebody else's house even if they are family and I cannot remember who said it but
> " Guests are like fish. They go off after a few days".


That's a good saying!

It would be nice to be near/nearer my sister but I wouldn't want to actually live in the same house. I'll limit most of my visits to about a week at a time - long enough to make the longish journey worthwhile, but (hopefully!) not long enough to make a nuisance of myself.



oldwheels said:


> I have a similar attitude to going to Benderloch which is near Oban. I do know the area well but I think financially it is probably not possible as nobody is going to give me a mortgage at my age while I sell my existing house.


I was trying to work out if Mull that can be seen in the distance from the village. I checked the map, and it _CAN BE_.

This photo was taken on a family stroll up Beinn Lora, at Benderloch .


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2021)

Lol!


New pyramid appears in Egypt.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Mar 2021)

Just finished renewing my car insurance via a comparison site

apparently I get a £20 voucher to spend at Halfords!!

sooooo

do I tell my wife about it - or just turn up at some point with 'more bike stuff' and tell her the price I paid and not mention the real price??

and also

should I mention the other options that I never mentioned to her before I decided????

Marriage is more complicated than thought!


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Mar 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just finished renewing my car insurance via a comparison site
> 
> apparently I get a £20 voucher to spend at Halfords!!
> 
> ...


Just accept what ever you decide you will be in the wrong .


----------



## 12boy (31 Mar 2021)

Our baling twine is hideous orange poly. As one of my LSD aficiando amigos once said...Orange would be a nice color if there wasn't so much purple in it. 
Great ride on the Brompton although some zip ties holding the saddlebag on failed so repairs were made.
If a man was alone in a forest and said something his wife would still know he was wrong.
Tenkaykev, I loved your verse.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2021)

Back from a first walk in the park with friends for what seems like an eternity. So many people out exercising. Saw a few ducks and geese having a barney, theres a segregated part of the lake where the Model Radio Yacht Club do their thing and a couple of new vantage points at the waters edge. All in all a refreshing evening.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2021)

Mr WD is walking a bit better now, but I wonder if I will have to be the chef once again tomorrow. Egg on toast it will be then.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> OW...As Dave Van Ronk once sang, God bless the child that has his own. No living with my kids for me unless it was in detached quarters.
> Another crystal clear, chilly morning with a ride, I hope. Yesterday's trial rides were peachy keen and I lust after another one. no shortage of fun stuff after that either....a grocery trip, a quick visit to the hardware store and *cutting some baling twine * to fasten together my recycled fence slats into walkways in the garden as the slats are all drilled now. I will soak the dog's left front paw in Epsom salts. And a little yoga and a pushup or two. How sweet it is.
> The style here is to refer to pet owners as the Mom and Dad of their pets. I'm not in love with that.
> Now, the important decision.... which of my fleet shall I ride?
> Be well and safe.


Fresh and new or used, and if used are you cutting at the knot and tying loose end to knot?


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is walking a bit better now, but I wonder if I will have to be the chef once again tomorrow. Egg on toast it will be then.


Will you be cooking the egg!


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Our baling twine is hideous orange poly. As one of my LSD aficiando amigos once said...Orange would be a nice color if there wasn't so much purple in it.
> Great ride on the Brompton although some zip ties holding the saddlebag on failed so repairs were made.
> If a man was alone in a forest and said something his wife would still know he was wrong.
> Tenkaykev, I loved your verse.


Orange baling twine!
You still using that old stuff?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Will you be cooking the egg!




A master chef cannot divulge her secrets.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I remember baling twine with nostalgia. I don't suppose it is easy to get nowadays as bales not wrapped in polythene are not common. It was used for all sorts of things like holding up your trousers or as a belt round an old coat used for working out on wet days and more commonly nicky tams.
> Nicky tams for the uninitiated were tied round your trouser legs just below the knee to raise the hem up a bit out of the mud. The posh ones were leather but the common herd just used baler twine.


Still used in the wrapped bales. About two dozen cords approximately fifteen foot long each. Normally blue.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> A master chef cannot divulge her secrets.


There's not much to divulge if the egg is being given raw.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2021)

Morning. A  3 degrees here. At least it’s dry. Off for a wander.


----------



## Paulus (1 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Cool and grey this morning, a bit of a change from the last couple of days. 

Oven repair person is arriving after 8am. It's only the bulb that has gone, but I can't get the cover off to replace it.
It's covered by a repair scheme anyway. 

Sainsbury's delivery this afternoon, and I will take a bimble on the bike to try to get some more M+S cheese and Marmite buns.

Living the dream

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> A master chef cannot divulge her secrets.


I am sure you can do a (very hard) boiled egg along with the best of them.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2021)

WoW. In bed and asleep by 10.00 and woke at 0600.....a good kip.
Just a few bits n bobs to do.
The auntie came home a few days ago and needs some money, which I have so I will take that round.
MrsDs carer will be here shortly.
@dave r we have decided we do not require the afternoon or 'bed time' visits so will be stopping them as soon as we are certain.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> WoW. In bed and asleep by 10.00 and woke at 0600.....a good kip.
> Just a few bits n bobs to do.
> The auntie came home a few days ago and needs some money, which I have so I will take that round.
> MrsDs carer will be here shortly.
> @dave r we have decided we do not require the afternoon or 'bed time' visits so will be stopping them as soon as we are certain.



Thats what we did, we started out with four visits a day and reduced it so we only get the morning visit now, the carer gets my Good lady washed and dressed and moves her to the settee.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

On the look out for April Fool jokes. 
Any good ones?


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2021)

From my Facebook memories, Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2021)

Morning. Is the saying "white rabbits" for the beginning of the month? I could be wrong of course and probably am 

Dull and overcast here. 4 deg. Oh well. That's summer over then. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Is the saying "white rabbits" for the beginning of the month? I could be wrong of course and probably am
> 
> Dull and overcast here. 4 deg. Oh well. That's summer over then.
> 
> Stay safe folks


6° on Monday apparently.
That will be MINUS 6° for Mo and Oldwheels.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Still used in the wrapped bales. About two dozen cords approximately fifteen foot long each. Normally blue.


Actually it was more accurately called Binder Twine rather than Baler Twine. We did not have wrapped bales in my day but made silage in the old fashioned way in a silage pit.
There was much experimentation I remember but not any farm I worked on. It was mostly done at Agricultural College level but I was at Glasgow University where we were more academic than hands on as we were aiming at Bsc level. I would have specialised in parasitology but had to resit my first year zoology so was not allowed. Too much socialising and not enough study probably.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Fresh and new or used, and if used are you cutting at the knot and tying loose end to knot?


If you had to cut any twine of any kind it was always cut at the knot.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 6° on Monday apparently.
> That will be MINUS 6° for Mo and Oldwheels.


Snow forecast from Sunday on to about Wednesday next week.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Snow forecast from Sunday on to about Wednesday next week.


I have a lot of childhood memories of rolling my Easter egg on horrible days, including snow!  You didn't mind at that age.


----------



## OldShep (1 Apr 2021)

Every time I look in here you’ve moved on another 50 pages 
Twine, a subject up my street. There is a difference between baler twine and binder twine. Binder twine is Narrower than baler twine. I still have a roll of original jute binder twine in my garage. Bought it for 10 pence at a farm sale 36 years ago. The farm had nothing to sell newer than 1950!


----------



## numbnuts (1 Apr 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have a lot of childhood memories of rolling my Easter egg on horrible days, including snow!  You didn't mind at that age.


I have visions of you Mo.
Rolling your egg down the hill.....quick right hooks to knock out the competition, 
And you, aged only 23 years


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2021)

Breakfast.
Do you ever think ....you know what, I fancy xyz.....completely NOT a breakfasty thing.
MrsDs sister got us some beef from the deli counter of Morrisons.
I am just enjoying thick, fresh white bread with English mustard and beef.
It must be the nicest, tastiest, most tender beef I have ever had. Lovely


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2021)

BTW @Mo1959 @welsh dragon
MrsD got home on Tuesday. Slept heavy that night. Got up at 0800 on Wednesday and her 1st question was........what are Mo and Welshie up to this morning ?
Does that mean she is getting better ??


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have a lot of childhood memories of rolling my Easter egg on horrible days, including snow!  You didn't mind at that age.


Just be a big kid then, and you'll not be bothered. Possibly.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> BTW @Mo1959 @welsh dragon
> MrsD got home on Tuesday. Slept heavy that night. Got up at 0800 on Wednesday and her 1st question was........what are Mo and Welshie up to this morning ?
> Does that mean she is getting better ??




Hi Mrs Dave. Glad your back home. Your husband has been a pain In the derriere as usual. I have been slobbing, enjoying the sun and doing the cooking as Mr WD has been pretending he has a bad back.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> On the look out for April Fool jokes.
> Any good ones?


Fancy a pair of recycled cycling shorts?


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people.


Me as well!!


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> On the look out for April Fool jokes.
> Any good ones?


Did you feel light headed around 06:57:49 UTC?


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Actually it was more accurately called Binder Twine rather than Baler Twine. We did not have wrapped bales in my day but made silage in the old fashioned way in a silage pit.
> There was much experimentation I remember but not any farm I worked on. It was mostly done at Agricultural College level but I was at Glasgow University where we were more academic than hands on as we were aiming at Bsc level. I would have specialised in parasitology but had to resit my first year zoology so was not allowed. Too much socialising and not enough study probably.


Only into silage since '94. Helping out on a neighbours farm. Told that I'd have problems keeping up with the work(just a city dweller), easy enough.

Still remember turning a callagh by hand then tramming it.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> BTW @Mo1959 @welsh dragon
> MrsD got home on Tuesday. Slept heavy that night. Got up at 0800 on Wednesday and her 1st question was........what are Mo and Welshie up to this morning ?
> Does that mean she is getting better ??


Welsh Dragon, not a lot
Mo1959, still going out on her early morning walks. Though not as early.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

OldShep said:


> Every time I look in here you’ve moved on another 50 pages
> Twine, a subject up my street. There is a difference between baler twine and binder twine. Binder twine is Narrower than baler twine. I still have a roll of original jute binder twine in my garage. Bought it for 10 pence at a farm sale 36 years ago. The farm had nothing to sell newer than 1950!


It's got lighter over the years, I'll give you that. Ever use the "horse hair" cord?


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2021)

Wot a change in the weather, yesterday bright sun and 20 degrees, today its grey and cloudy with a bitter stiff breeze blowing, and the temperature is only in single figures.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Wot a change in the weather, yesterday bright sun and 20 degrees, today its grey and cloudy with a bitter stiff breeze blowing, and the temperature is only in single figures.


Enjoy the summer this year then?


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> What is coite to hand?
> Bitchin bike, Juan. Que guapa!


How' tha doing!


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2021)

I recon this april the first film is a classic, very funny.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Enjoy the summer this year then?



Yes it was very good.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes it was very good.


Seems like only yesterday it was Christmas.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2021)

This weather is so changeable. It's on and off with the winter bloomers. It's tiring having to remove them, then haul them back up again.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2021)

Another £25 win on the PB's for me this month. That makes a total of £100 in about 6 months for me.  a hell of a lot better than getting £1.60 in interest over 12 months


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mo1959, still going out on her early morning walks. Though not as early.


Doing my best to try and get more sleep. Slightly better some nights.

It's still blooming cold up here. Just popped out to put rubbish in the bin and afraid the temperature isn't making me want to cycle. Oh well. Not too bothered. Quite happy to wait till it warms up a bit.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Doing my best to try and get more sleep. Slightly better some nights.
> 
> It's still blooming cold up here. Just popped out to put rubbish in the bin and afraid the temperature isn't making me want to cycle. Oh well. Not too bothered. Quite happy to wait till it warms up a bit.


Feet up, in front of the telly sorta day?


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Another £25 win on the PB's for me this month. That makes a total of £100 in about 6 months for me.  a hell of a lot better than getting £1.60 in interest over 12 months


And your venture into the shares market, how's that doing.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Feet up, in front of the telly sorta day?


I'll get another walk later. Cosy jacket and stride out and keep warm.

Miss Molly has the right idea.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Apr 2021)

OldShep said:


> Every time I look in here you’ve moved on another 50 pages
> Twine, a subject up my street. There is a difference between baler twine and binder twine. Binder twine is Narrower than baler twine. I still have a roll of original jute binder twine in my garage. Bought it for 10 pence at a farm sale 36 years ago. The farm had nothing to sell newer than 1950!


We did not generally use bales in my day. My grandfather had a horse drawn binder which was for the croft and for corn anyway we still used stooks in the 1950,s. Hay was dried the traditional way and eventually put into the hay shed.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> We did not generally use bales in my day. My grandfather had a horse drawn binder which was for the croft and for corn anyway we still used stooks in the 1950,s. Hay was dried the traditional way and eventually put into the hay shed.


I can only just remember stooks on some of the smaller farms and smallholdings, but mostly the small bales when I was young.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Only into silage since '94. Helping out on a neighbours farm. Told that I'd have problems keeping up with the work(just a city dweller), easy enough.
> 
> Still remember turning a callagh by hand then tramming it.


Never heard the term callagh before. Trams I am familiar with as the bits of a cart you attached the horse to.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Never heard the term callagh before. Trams I am familiar with as the bits of a cart you attached the horse to.


Field alongside the Shannon. As for trams/tramming

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NskwYQlWdIo


----------



## numbnuts (1 Apr 2021)

I've been shopping, baking a loaf, well the machine is and I'm cooking paella


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Apr 2021)

A


welsh dragon said:


> Another £25 win on the PB's for me this month. That makes a total of £100 in about 6 months for me.  a hell of a lot better than getting £1.60 in interest over 12 months


I went to check mine and the App says the next draw is tomorrow 2nd. Is wales in a different time zone now?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A
> 
> I went to check mine and the App says the next draw is tomorrow 2nd. Is wales in a different time zone now?




No idea, but it said i had won


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A
> 
> I went to check mine and the App says the next draw is tomorrow 2nd. Is wales in a different time zone now?




How odd. It doesn't show a win on the website, just the app. Maybe it was a glitch. Doh


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No idea, but it said i had won



I use the NS&I app, it tells you how much you have won in the last six draws ( I nearly spelled “ drawers “ as I now associate them with you 😉) 
I notice that they send separate emails for each prize, so if you get 3 x £25 for example, you get three emails.


----------



## Paulus (1 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Another £25 win on the PB's for me this month. That makes a total of £100 in about 6 months for me.  a hell of a lot better than getting £1.60 in interest over 12 months


I thought the draw was tomorrow? Have you got a superfast hotline to Uncle Ernie?


----------



## oldwheels (1 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Field alongside the Shannon. As for trams/tramming
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NskwYQlWdIo



These must be Irish terms.
We made hay ricks which were combined when they dried out a bit and eventually would be a haystack.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> I thought the draw was tomorrow? Have you got a superfast hotline to Uncle Ernie?


I checked mine as well and was told to come back tomorrow.


----------



## Paulus (1 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> How odd. It doesn't show a win on the website, just the app. Maybe it was a glitch. Doh


I just had a look at the app, it shows last months winnings at the moment.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No idea, but it said i had won


Yes but when had you won? Not April.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Yes but when had you won? Not April.


That’s more likely


----------



## oldwheels (1 Apr 2021)

Been out for a trike run on this bright sunny morning. NE wind tho' so some windchill. Just on the verge of changing to a lighter top jacket but with the forecast better to wait another week.
Still strange lack of bird life with only a pair of geese taking off and heading down to the farm for breakfast.
One small brownish bird not identified and no buzzards or predators of any kind to be seen.
Very definite change in traffic as many strange cars. I know most of the regulars on this route and these were not local.
Stay within your local area? Aye right. They obviously regard anywhere in the UK as local to them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Been out for a trike run on this bright sunny morning. NE wind tho' so some windchill. Just on the verge of changing to a lighter top jacket but with the forecast better to wait another week.
> Still strange lack of bird life with only a pair of geese taking off and heading down to the farm for breakfast.
> One small brownish bird not identified and no buzzards or predators of any kind to be seen.
> Very definite change in traffic as many strange cars. I know most of the regulars on this route and these were not local.
> Stay within your local area? Aye right. They obviously regard anywhere in the UK as local to them.


With the lack of birdlife it almost sounds like the opening of some dystopian film. I notice that our garden birds seem to all clear off mid morning, I suppose they are having a siesta as they’ve been up since dawn.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Yes but when had you won? Not April.




Clearly not


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi Mrs Dave. Glad your back home. Your husband has been a pain In the derriere as usual. I have been slobbing, enjoying the sun and doing the cooking as Mr WD has been pretending he has a bad back.


MtsD thanks you for that.
Not sure I am too happy though


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MtsD thanks you for that.
> Not sure I am too happy though




Stop being such a baby


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Another £25 win on the PB's for me this month. That makes a total of £100 in about 6 months for me.  a hell of a lot better than getting £1.60 in interest over 12 months


How do you know that. My app says results are due tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> How do you know that. My app says results are due tomorrow.




Your late to the party Paul..


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


>


Then you get hassled by an alcoholic freecycler! 



dave r said:


> Wot a change in the weather, yesterday bright sun and 20 degrees, today its grey and cloudy with a bitter stiff breeze blowing, and the temperature is only in single figures.


I was just on the phone to my sister in Coventry. I heard my brother-in-law come back in after walking the dog, complaining that "_It's bloody cold out there!_"...

I will see what it is like here when I go to check the resurfacing work on my local hill, and to pick up a Metro.


----------



## 12boy (1 Apr 2021)

Very windy today so chores will be done and not cycling. Warm, though. It will be 18C by 5 pm. I've enclosed some pics of the twine and slats. This stuff is very strong but unravels very easily which can make it hard to tie or untie knots.
Good to hear Mrs D is at least sleeping well and interested in the retirement ladies. Speaking of which, Monkers, it is time to check in and regale us with your wit.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2021)

Eventually forced myself out for a bimble. Barely 20 miles but it will do. The sun eventually broke through so I found a small amount of mojo and got out. Quite a few others out and about.


----------



## 12boy (1 Apr 2021)

Oh I forgot to include (this aint no April Fool joke) that I ordered 2 x 600 gram tubs of Marmite from Amazon since I had run out. When I opened the package I found one had split along the side and drooled out a couple of tbsps of the Marmite. Amazon refunded the purchase price without requesting a return. Since I still had the old tub, the cracked one was decanted into that and I wound up with almost 2 tubs of free Marmite.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2021)

House Insurance prices 
Last year... £280 for house and contents.
Renewal price.....£790 .
How can they hope to justify that.
Crazy......they must know they have lost a customer.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> House Insurance prices
> Last year... £280 for house and contents.
> Renewal price.....£790 .
> How can they hope to justify that.
> Crazy......they must know they have lost a customer.




Good God.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> House Insurance prices
> Last year... £280 for house and contents.
> Renewal price.....£790 .
> How can they hope to justify that.
> Crazy......they must know they have lost a customer.



Thats crazy!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Apr 2021)

On which topic - car insurance renewal came a few days ago
I remembered a thing on some website saying not to check comparison sites for a week or so - they seem to think they can get away with higher prices for people who renew immediately whereas people who wait a while - but not until time is nearly up - are more fussy.
Anyway - the renewal was £5 cheaper than last year - which is a surprise - but then I found something even cheaper via a comparison site

so - £27 in my pocket rather than theirs!!


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2021)

Been down to the caravan this morning and purified the water system, as well as doing a couple of other little jobs - ready to go on the 12th now, apart from torqueing the wheel nuts and blowing up the tyres. 
Had a leisurely lunch - pork pie and a pint - in our garden. Lots of sunshine and pleasantly warm.
Getting quite busy down here now, it'll be Grockle city here by the weekend!


----------



## 12boy (1 Apr 2021)

My car and house insurance isn't the cheapest out there but I've never had a problem getting full payment on a claim either. The cheaper ones try to nickel and dime you or try to say it isn't covered. They seem a false economy to me.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was just on the phone to my sister in Coventry. I heard my brother-in-law come back in after walking the dog, complaining that "_It's bloody cold out there!_"...
> 
> *I will see what it is like here when I go to check the resurfacing work on my local hill, and to pick up a Metro.*


I went into my back yard to put some rubbish in the bin and could immediately feel the chill factor in the wind. It was actually a really nice sunny afternoon, but I needed extra layers on before I went out on the bike.

They have finished the road resurfacing. It was absolutely horrid before - every time I did that descent I almost had the fillings shaken from my teeth. I had to swerve about to avoid the worst potholes/ruts but if there were cars coming up the hill, I'd be forced onto the worst bits. A couple of times I nearly lost grip of the handlebar or brake levers. A friend of mine actually crashed going down there so that was always on my mind too...

Anyway - today it was superb! I got round the bend and there were no cars coming the other way so I just released the brakes and shot down the now perfect little descent.

In other news... My stepdaughter and I coordinate some of our TV viewing and email mini-reviews to each other every week. We have been watching _The Shield***_ on All4. We got through 5 of the 7 series and had just started series 6 when it was abruptly removed from All4 - aargh - _PANIC STATIONS!!!_ Then she texted me - it is available on Amazon Prime Video - phew. I have signed up for a 30 day free trial and will binge-watch the remaining 21 episodes, one a night.




*** If you like 'gritty' American cop dramas and haven't watched The Shield, I can highly recommend it. The thing that makes this one different is that you discover very quickly in episode 1 that the 4-cop team we follow is corrupt. _VERY _corrupt! It is a bit like watching _The Godfather_, _The Sopranos_ or _Breaking Bad_ - the main characters are nasty pieces of work, but they have their good sides too, so we don't _100%_ hate them!


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I went into my back yard to put some rubbish in the bin and could immediately feel the chill factor in the wind. It was actually a really nice sunny afternoon, but I needed extra layers on before I went out on the bike.
> 
> They have finished the road resurfacing. It was absolutely horrid before - every time I did that descent I almost had the fillings shaken from my teeth. I had to swerve about to avoid the worst potholes/ruts but if there were cars coming up the hill, I'd be forced onto the worst bits. A couple of times I nearly lost grip of the handlebar or brake levers. A friend of mine actually crashed going down there so that was always on my mind too...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review, I'll check it out as it seems like something I'd enjoy.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Apr 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> House Insurance prices
> Last year... £280 for house and contents.
> Renewal price.....£790 .
> How can they hope to justify that.
> Crazy......they must know they have lost a customer.


WOW! That is crazy. I always shop around though the last 2-3 years I've stayed with Hastings.

The bike cover is really good and while Hastings is usually £20-30 more I'm happy to pay this for the level of bike cover. Up to £10,000 on specified bikes for an extra £20-30 is excellent value.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> My car and house insurance isn't the cheapest out there but I've never had a problem getting full payment on a claim either. The cheaper ones try to nickel and dime you or try to say it isn't covered. They seem a false economy to me.


Yep, my view as well. There are somethings, both physical and paper, where paying the extra is very worthwhile. I'm happy knowing if I have to claim I'm with a company which won't quibble over a genuine incident.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2021)

Morning  Minus 2 here and cars are frosted. When is it going to warm up a bit. Might even have snow on Sunday


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2021)

Hello people, trust you are all well? We're due a frost this morning though I don't think it will happen locally. The forecast sent me scurrying to the allotment to fleece up my plum tree to protect the emerging blossom.

I've been skimming through these last few days as I've been very busy. Hard to imagine but life seems to have suddenly exploded with stuff that needs doing.

So what has Paul been up to you ask? Or perhaps it's more God is he back. 

Monday was aborted ride day due to a mechanical. I spent the day on housework which was a decent plan as Tuesday I was persuaded to ride by my buddies. Glorious weather and a beautiful route over 70 miles and plenty of climbs. Equalled my PB on the biggest hill, disappointing in some respects.

Then Tuesday evening was the first club event since groups of 15 were permitted. I bobbed down to observe behaviour. We run training rides and a chainy over a 28 mile loop. Instead of everyone meeting at 5.30 and 6.30 we offered scheduled start times of 5.30, 6.00, 6.10, 6.20 and 6.30. Over 50 members turned out and we got six different groups riding without a hitch. Delighted with the turnout and behaviour.

Wednesday and Thursday have been chores plus loads of cycle club admin as we prepare people for weekend rides. Got my bikes properly clean and ditto the car which admittedly still needs a polish. Maybe Saturday.

Today? Out with a couple of buddies to reccy a new route we have put together for one of the club runs. Then a more serious effort at designing frost protection for my plums.

There now you're all caught up.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2021)

Breaking news.....read all about it........Paul nearly froze his plums!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Breaking news.....read all about it........Paul nearly froze his plums!


🥴 best make some more coffee..........plus I have little story for you all. We've been famous this week.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Breaking news.....read all about it........Paul nearly froze his plums!


Just checked. It's 4⁰C - plums will be good.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2021)

Now then. My little village has been famous the last seven days or so. If you live in the Granada TV region you might have seen this on Monday.

We have a small but thriving sports and social club. Sometime last week someone in the tennis section suggested playing at 00.01 on Monday. Well you know how things escalate from a jokey remark. Arc lights were hired, cars parked with headlights pointed at the courts, fairy lights strung along the net cord, around people's rackets, luminous balls acquired etc. Bonkers!

The local rag was contacted last week. Reporter gets in touch and it's front page and centre spread in the Chorley Guardian - yeah, OK, not much happens round here.

Lancashire Post picks up the story and run it. LP say they will return at midnight to take photos. They do and it's all over Twitter and the paper again. BBC Radio Lancashire get in touch for a live interview last Saturday. 5Live run a live interview on Monday afternoon. The LTA pick up the LP Twitter item and begin retweeting.

Then Granada Reports get in touch and want a live broadcast from the tennis courts for the Monday 6.00pm programme!!!!! Interviews were done and at the programme end they returned live for the closing shots.

And all because a few loonies decided to have a laugh.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Thanks for the review, I'll check it out as it seems like something I'd enjoy.


I like a goody to be a goody.
Unless its Clint Eastwood of course


----------



## Drago (2 Apr 2021)

I haven risen!


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2021)

Good morning people


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2021)

Slept so well last night.
Asleep before 2230 and slept through till 0600....... didn't even get up for a pee AND the bed was dry.
Now you WILL be interested in this phenomenenomenom thingy. Got up at 0600 and 'enjoyed' a really good pee (you know the feeling). Got down stairs and within 5 minutes needed another pee AND it was another good one.
So fellow pee experts... whats all that about ?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2021)

Morning. 2 deg and feels like -2. And I have set had a win on the PB's this morning. £75. Wooohoooo 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Spent a few hours yesterday sanding down Mrs Tenkaykev’s shed ( and no lads, thats not a euphemism). Surprised how much it tired me out. Following Welshie’s Premium Bond kerfuffle I was straight into the app this morning but no Prize this month 🥲
Another day of DIY beckons, 

Stay Safe folks


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Spent a few hours yesterday sanding down Mrs Tenkaykev’s shed ( and no lads, thats not a euphemism). Surprised how much it tired me out. Following Welshie’s Premium Bond kerfuffle I was straight into the app this morning but no Prize this month 🥲
> Another day of DIY beckons,
> 
> Stay Safe folks




Just put it down to a senior moment. But i done well this month


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 2 deg and feels like -2. And I have set had a win on the PB's this morning. £75. Wooohoooo
> 
> Stay safe folks.


Another £75 and you can afford some more winter bloomers


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday again!
Blimey, that week went quickly. 

Talking of our villages being in the news this week......ours was as well.
Young Max from Braunton has been in the news for sleeping outside in a tent for a year and raising money for charity - 1/2 a million so far.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Another £75 and you can afford some more winter bloomers




They cost so much due to the vast amount of fabric that is used.


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2021)

A picture from my facebook page from 7 years ago. my Good Lady has a big doll, stands 2 foot tall, she brought it from Whitemores Antiques in Shenton. What I did that morning was to set it up at the table with a dish and a spoon before I left for work so when my Good lady got up it was sat there as if it was having breakfast.


----------



## Paulus (2 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's cool and grey outside this morning. 

Uncle Ernie seems to of missed me this month, I must of upset him somehow. 

Dogealking and all the normal stuff to do today. 
MissP is coming round for lunch with her boyfriend, it maybe bit cold sitting outside, but heyho.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2021)

Woo Hoo 

£75 this month. Double G&T Friday it is....................


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Woo Hoo
> 
> £75 this month. Double G&T Friday it is....................


£50 for me. Happy enough with that.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Apr 2021)

Lovely sunny day again and just been up the garden to open up the sheds to try to dry them out a bit inside. Not cold at all here but didn't look at the actual temperature.
Bumble bees prospecting around. Hope they get somewhere before next week when the forecast is minus one. Not inside my sheds tho' as I like to keep the doors shut at night to stop cats getting in and taking up residence overnight
I am rich this month £50 from Ernie.

Classic My memory takes a bit to get warmed up nowadays. In haymaking after the rows had dried on the ground we made coilles or coillies as the first stage towards ricks which were bigger. This does not really make sense so far a gaelic is concerned but that is the term used by my grandparents who both spoke gaelic but mainly used english in practice.
Off for breakfast and then back out on trike early I think.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> £50 for me. Happy enough with that.


Nothing again for us this month.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nothing again for us this month.



I was celebrating how I was "ahead of the curve" statistically with my returns over a 12 month period. Inevitably a few fallow months followed. hopefully I'll be back on track soon, and there's always that small chance of a Biggie 🤞🤞


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was celebrating how I was "ahead of the curve" statistically with my returns over a 12 month period. Inevitably a few fallow months followed. hopefully I'll be back on track soon, and there's always that small chance of a Biggie 🤞🤞


Yep......I keep hoping the phone will ring on the 1st of each month, or whatever they do to let you know.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2021)

Need to shop I think so will have a wander round. I popped in on my way back from my walk to grab 2 containers of milk and some potatoes so that's the heavy stuff done. I can get a couple of bags of lighter stuff now. Oh, and I need loo rolls. No doubt I will forget.


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2021)

I've done our supermarket shop this morning, now having a cuppa and a hot cross bun before going to do our market shop.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Need to shop I think so will have a wander round. I popped in on my way back from my walk to grab 2 containers of milk and some potatoes so that's the heavy stuff done. I can get a couple of bags of lighter stuff now. Oh, and I need loo rolls. No doubt I will forget.


Not good when you are sat on the loo and think......I knew there was something I needed


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning  Minus 2 here and cars are frosted. When is it going to warm up a bit. Might even have snow on Sunday


Ski Sunday!
You can practice your ski jumping.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello people, trust you are all well? We're due a frost this morning though I don't think it will happen locally. The forecast sent me scurrying to the allotment to fleece up my plum tree to protect the emerging blossom.
> 
> I've been skimming through these last few days as I've been very busy. Hard to imagine but life seems to have suddenly exploded with stuff that needs doing.
> 
> ...


Question!
Did you ever get round to making an agenda.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not good when you are sat on the loo and think......I knew there something I needed


I remembered  Got Cushelle. Prefer it now to Andrex which seems to have got very thin over the last few years.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I remembered  Got Cushelle. Prefer it now to Andrex which seems to have got very thin over the last few years.


Getting close to "too much information" there Mo


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Lovely sunny day again and just been up the garden to open up the sheds to try to dry them out a bit inside. Not cold at all here but didn't look at the actual temperature.
> Bumble bees prospecting around. Hope they get somewhere before next week when the forecast is minus one. Not inside my sheds tho' as I like to keep the doors shut at night to stop cats getting in and taking up residence overnight
> I am rich this month £50 from Ernie.
> 
> ...


I've done cocks, turning them into trams and then into a reek. The reek being house shaped and around twenty foot "walls", with a further eight - nine feet drawing into the ridge.

No rowing, all collected with forks. having turned it with forks the day before. It'd kill the young un's these days.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've done cocks, turning them into trams and then into a reek. The reek being house shaped and around twenty foot "walls", with a further eight - nine feet drawing into the ridge.
> 
> No rowing, all collected with forks. having turned it with forks the day before. It'd kill the young un's these days.


What I can't understand is how farmers made a living back then. They employed so many people and still seemed to manage. Now, it's often the farmer and maybe a son doing nearly everything themselves, plus subsidies and they complain they can barely make a profit.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I remembered  Got Cushelle. Prefer it now to Andrex which seems to have got very thin over the last few years.


Not as many sheets on a roll of Cushelle though!
_"Cushelle 2-ply tissue. 
Average 180 sheets per roll. Average sheet size 118mm x 104.5 mm.

Andrex Toilet Rolls 2-Ply 
200 Sheets 
Soft and thick 2-ply toilet tissue. 
200 sheets per roll."_


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Soft and thick 2-ply toilet tissue.


.........but it's not! It's wafer thin now and you need double the amount


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> What I can't understand is how farmers made a living back then. They employed so many people and still seemed to manage. Now, it's often the farmer and maybe a son doing nearly everything themselves, plus subsidies and they complain they can barely make a profit.


More of the farm was used to keep the family, buying less in.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> .........but it's not! It's wafer thin now and you need double the amount


You been using the standard two-ply then?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> What I can't understand is how farmers made a living back then. They employed so many people and still seemed to manage. Now, it's often the farmer and maybe a son doing nearly everything themselves, plus subsidies and they complain they can barely make a profit.


The fact that we can buy 2.27 litres/4 pints of milk at Lidl/Aldi/etc for just over £1 is a bit of a clue! 

My daily budget for food, drink, household goods and treats is £5 and on average I don't quite spend all of it.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The fact that we can buy 2.27 litres/4 pints of milk at Lidl/Aldi/etc for just over £1 is a bit of a clue!
> 
> My daily budget for food, drink, household goods and treats is £5 and on average I don't quite spend all of it.


You are doing well there.
I can't get a bottle of whisky for anywhere near 5 pounds


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You are doing well there.
> I can't get a bottle of whisky for anywhere near 5 pounds


Even a decent jar of coffee is around a fiver these days.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The fact that we can buy 2.27 litres/4 pints of milk at Lidl/Aldi/etc for just over £1 is a bit of a clue!
> 
> My daily budget for food, drink, household goods and treats is £5 and on average I don't quite spend all of it.


You can go and milk a cow in the field for nowt. Just warm your hands before starting.
Half a gallon wouldn't be missed.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The fact that we can buy 2.27 litres/4 pints of milk at Lidl/Aldi/etc for just over £1 is a bit of a clue!
> 
> My daily budget for food, drink, household goods and treats is £5 and on average I don't quite spend all of it.


 
Just had a look what I spend per week and over the last 3 months I have spent an average of £36.43


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You are doing well there.
> I can't get a bottle of whisky for anywhere near 5 pounds


When I was a drinker, my booze budget alone was about £6-7 a day! 



Mo1959 said:


> Even a decent jar of coffee is around a fiver these days.


I buy *THIS* ground coffee from Aldi - £1.09 for 227 g.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Apr 2021)

Douwe Egberts Pure Gold Instant Coffee 190g £5


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Douwe Egberts Pure Gold Instant Coffee 190g £5


Nescafe Original Instant Coffee 300g, £3.99 at Tesco.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> When I was a drinker, my booze budget alone was about £6-7 a day!
> 
> 
> I buy *THIS* ground coffee from Aldi - £1.09 for 227 g.


Two pints a day then.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Two pints a day then.


5 sad solo supermarket beer at home pints!


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> 5 sad solo supermarket beer at home pints!


Thought they sold them in even numbers only.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Thought they sold them in even numbers only.


I often bought a 4-pack of lager for the alcohol content, and one much nicer bottle of bitter for the taste!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2021)

Oh, and a can of cider... 3 litres is roughly 5.3 pints.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I often bought a 4-pack of lager for the alcohol content, and one much nicer bottle of bitter for the taste!


Have you thought about home brewing. You get the chance to have others try your latest batch before you, to see what they think.
If it's really bad, you let someone who's annoyed you(next door neighbour for instance) try it out.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, and a can of cider... 3 litres is roughly 5.3 pints.


I've seen two pint cans, where did you see these 3 litre cans.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2021)

'Mini Cod and chips' £4.50 ....... I've said it before


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> 'Mini Cod and chips' £4.50 ....... I've said it before
> View attachment 581918


Giz a chip mate.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Giz a chip mate.


My doggie finished off the ones I couldn't manage (as well as the sausage I bought her!).


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2021)

Latest on house insurance.
Phoned them up to ask if they were willing to match last years price.
The words talking......to.....and wall come to mind.
Comparison web sites it is then.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Apr 2021)

I've just had an email from ebay “Something for Friday”, I suppose it's better that something for the weak end


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you thought about home brewing. You get the chance to have others try your latest batch before you, to see what they think.
> If it's really bad, you let someone who's annoyed you(next door neighbour for instance) try it out.


About 40 years ago, yes.

I need to steer clear of alcohol now... The fact that I was knocking back 3 litres a night, every night, year after year makes that pretty clear. I worried that I might end up wrecking my liver but it was blood clots in my lungs that ended up putting a stop to it. I was too ill to drink for many months, and when I started to recover it would have been stupid to go back to the lifestyle that had nearly killed me!



classic33 said:


> I've seen two pint cans, where did you see these 3 litre cans.


1 x 0.5L bitter, 4 x 0.5L lager, 1 x 0.5L cider!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just had an email from ebay “Something for Friday”, I suppose it's better that *something for the weak end*


Oh, I read about those penile splints - they are supposed to be really effective!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep......I keep hoping the phone will ring on the 1st of each month, or whatever they do to let you know.



There are two people whose job is to come and knock on the door. We live about 90 minutes maximum from Ernie. If we haven't had the knock by 10.30 I know it's a disappointing month.



classic33 said:


> Question!
> Did you ever get round to making an agenda.



Sorry classic but you've got me with that one. How far back are you thinking?


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2021)

Wandered down to B+Q first thing to pick up some wood stain and other bits and bobs. Mrs Tenkaykev overheard a couple of young assistants nattering. One had popped down to the beach yesterday evening only to give up and go home as " The beach was rammed with youngsters" 
Several groups exercising in the Park on Wednesday evening. They were the "Outdoor Gym" type groups and seemed to be popular. There was also a running group all lumped together for a pre run briefing, about 40-50 of them with no attempt at social distancing.
I'm not moaning as such, I suppose people are champing at the bit to get out in the sunshine.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2021)

Hmmm........so we've done the reccy ride. An awful lot of utter d**kheads on the road today. Probably 8-10 incidents of close passing or bad overtaking. Shocking. I'm glad we did this on a nice bank holiday as it pretty much replicates a Sunday. The last 10-12 miles were shite. Far too busy for a group ride and difficult enough for four riders. A major rethink is needed.

I feel the problem was we are so used to quiet weekday rides that a busy holiday is hard to handle.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2021)

Another enjoyable al fresco lunch at chez Dirk.
You can't beat relaxing in your garden, in the sunshine, with a couple of beers.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just had an email from ebay “Something for Friday”, I suppose it's better that something for the weak end





ColinJ said:


> Oh, I read about those penile splints - they are supposed to be really effective!


@12boy - in case you didn't quite pick up on that...

After a haircut was finished British barbers would raise a second mirror for the customer to check the cut at the back, and would cough discreetly and ask "Something _for the weekend, sir?_" while looking towards a shelf display of condoms!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> After a haircut was finished British barbers would raise a second mirror for the customer to check the cut at the back, and would cough discreetly and ask "Something _for the weekend, sir?_" while looking towards a shelf display of condoms!


In my deepest voice I would boom out "_Why yes, my good man, I'll take 16 Magnum Superthrust in XXL!_"


----------



## oldwheels (2 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> What I can't understand is how farmers made a living back then. They employed so many people and still seemed to manage. Now, it's often the farmer and maybe a son doing nearly everything themselves, plus subsidies and they complain they can barely make a profit.


Market forces? Or perhaps political forces. The return to a farmer on milk for example is derisory. The supermarkets have them over a barrel and while we have to pay whatever they ask the farmer has to take what he is offered. 
In the past there were no supermarkets and market forces gave a reasonable return.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just had an email from ebay “Something for Friday”, I suppose it's better that something for the weak end


You've a weak end!
Painful is it?


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> @12boy - in case you didn't quite pick up on that...
> 
> After a haircut was finished British barbers would raise a second mirror for the customer to check the cut at the back, and would cough discreetly and ask "Something _for the weekend, sir?_" while looking towards a shelf display of condoms!



Yes I remember, as a small boy I would be taken to the local barbers by my Dad, and the barber would ask him that question and as a small boy I didn't understand what they were on about, I was brought up in Folkestone in kent and the barbers was in a side street in Cheriton across the road from a pub, the barber used to have his lunch in the pub and you always got a better haircut in the morning than you did in the afternoon


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> There are two people whose job is to come and knock on the door. We live about 90 minutes maximum from Ernie. If we haven't had the knock by 10.30 I know it's a disappointing month.
> 
> Sorry classic but you've got me with that one. How far back are you thinking?


Not too far back.

You should know there's no door knocking allowed. Or visits to private property for non essential purposes.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes I remember, as a small boy I would be taken to the local barbers by my Dad, and the barber would ask him that question and as a small boy I didn't understand what they were on about, I was brought up in Folkestone in kent and the barbers was in a side street in Cheriton across the road from a pub, the barber used to have his lunch in the pub and you always got a better haircut in the morning than you did in the afternoon


I used to have a similar problem with a couple of casual workers I employed. They went off to the pub for lunch and while not obviously drunk were not quite as sober as I would have liked on return. Operating machinery which could easily take your fingers off if you got careless did not seem to be a good idea to me and I had to stop employing them. They claimed not to understand my problem.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Apr 2021)

Another busy day. 
Got out for a trike run in sunshine before too many idiots on the road. 
Two years ago there were 5 cars locally which were identical to the casual observer, one being mine. Today another one appeared coming towards me. From the style of driving not local. The main traffic initially was delivery vans which usually drive flat out. When I see them coming I always stop and wait till they pass with a friendly toot or flash of hazards. They have a ferry timetable which dictates their need for speed but if I do not see them in time they give me no hassle.
Still garden tidying and am now knackered so may have a rest day tomorrow.
Got to the bit in my current reading where the history and travels of the humble apple are revealed. Exciting bed time reading.
The post van is parked up the road while some deliveries are done on foot and is causing massive traffic problems for what must be tourist. There is only clearance of about 3 feet either side for a passing car and they have great difficulty with that.
Somebody has gone to the trouble of putting passing places where there is always a tree in the middle of a picture.
This is Ben Hiant and on the left Ardnamurchan.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Another busy day.
> Got out for a trike run in sunshine before too many idiots on the road.
> Two years ago there were 5 cars locally which were identical to the casual observer, one being mine. Today another one appeared coming towards me. From the style of driving not local. The main traffic initially was delivery vans which usually drive flat out. When I see them coming I always stop and wait till they pass with a friendly toot or flash of hazards. They have a ferry timetable which dictates their need for speed but if I do not see them in time they give me no hassle.
> Still garden tidying and am now knackered so may have a rest day tomorrow.
> ...



A lot of your local place names sound like they could be a single Malt 🥃 👍


----------



## oldwheels (2 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A lot of your local place names sound like they could be a single Malt 🥃 👍


There was a small whisky distillery on Ardnamurchan in recent years. No idea if it is still going as not heard of it for some time. It probably relied on a tourist market which to my mind is always a mistake as it always is a bit fickle as recent events have shown.
The one I got started up was Ledaig as the name Tobermory belonged to somebody else and could not be used. That has now changed tho' I think they are on to gin nowadays instead of whisky. Makes economic sense.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I used to have a similar problem with a couple of casual workers I employed. They went off to the pub for lunch and while not obviously drunk were not quite as sober as I would have liked on return. Operating machinery which could easily take your fingers off if you got careless did not seem to be a good idea to me and I had to stop employing them. They claimed not to understand my problem.



When I started working for Peugeot at ryton in 1987 it had its own club and bar on site. We only had half an hour for lunch and it took at least 5 mins to walk there , so at best you only had 20 mins at the bar . So to 
maximise the drinking time the old boys used to arrange to have pint waiting for them on the bar lol. That way it gave them time for another 2 or 3 pints before they went back to work .
Somehow don’t think it would be allowed in a car plant in this day and age 😂😂😀😀


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> When I started working for Peugeot at ryton in 1987 it had its own club and bar on site. We only had half an hour for lunch and it took at least 5 mins to walk there , so at best you only had 20 mins at the bar . So the maximise the drinking time the old boys used to arrange to have pint waiting for them on the bar lol. That way it gave them time for another 2 or 3 pints before they went back to work .
> Somehow don’t think it would be allowed in a car plant in this day and age 😂😂😀😀



I worked in one of the big Coventry factory's, The club was above the canteen, it used to get very busy at dinner time, I remember one of the lads was regularly late back from dinner and was often rat arsed when he got back, trouble was he was often on the forklift in the afternoon, we used to watch what he was doing and keep our distance when we knew he'd had a good session in the club. These day he wouldn't keep his job long.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> When I started working for Peugeot at ryton in 1987 it had its own club and bar on site. We only had half an hour for lunch and it took at least 5 mins to walk there , so at best you only had 20 mins at the bar . So the maximise the drinking time the old boys used to arrange to have pint waiting for them on the bar lol. That way it gave them time for another 2 or 3 pints before they went back to work .
> Somehow don’t think it would be allowed in a car plant in this day and age 😂😂😀😀


I used to work at a place called Greenings. They did wire products and perforated metal (Warrington was famous for wire works).
Anyway, I had a spell working nights 6 till 6.
Break time was 2200. There was a pub directly opposite.
So... 2200, a few pints down your neck, operating heavy presses.....a wonder we never lost fingers or worse.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Apr 2021)

Just finished dinner (tea according to my wife)

Fish and chips from the chippy

Apparently - unless a rare fillet steak magically appears in front of her this may be the first time in about 30 years that she has 'kept' Good Friday - I think she is quite pleased about it

the indoctrination is strong in this one
at least the bits round the edges such as Catholic guilt and how to behave in a Church anyway - all the going to church stuff went out the window decades ago


BTW - the chippy was like a madhouse - not many customers in the shop but the staff - 8 of them - were running round like blue A****d flies sorting out deliveries - mostly involving fish!!!


----------



## 12boy (2 Apr 2021)

Never liked condoms very much. As did many others, in my youth I always carried one in my wallet although it got so old it would have been as much use as a sock. I certainly have learned much ribald knowledge on this thread. Semis, frozen plums, nonces and now this euphemism are examples.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Never liked condoms very much. As did many others, in my youth I always carried one in my wallet although it got so old it would have been as much use as a sock. I certainly have learned much ribald knowledge on this thread. Semis, frozen plums, nonces and now this euphemism are examples.


Every day can be a school day!


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2021)




----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2021)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes I remember, as a small boy I would be taken to the local barbers by my Dad, and the barber would ask him that question and as a small boy I didn't understand what they were on about, I was brought up in Folkestone in kent and the barbers was in a side street in Cheriton across the road from a pub, the barber used to have his lunch in the pub and you always got a better haircut in the morning than you did in the afternoon


As a young boy 10ish? the local barber was a foreign guy called Romano.
Ladies...... look away.
As a young boy I knew he used to rub his 'hard on' against me.
I sort of knew what was happening but aged 10 couldn't really do anything about it. Dirty b*stard.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2021)

A quick hello then I must be off .
The 1st carer arrives approx 0730 and so far they have been on time.
Some dishes to wash.
Then
A trip to Tesco. Not done this one before.
Trying to build MrsDs weight up and she is enjoying trifles etc.......Aldi are rubbish for decent quality things like this.
I think cooked chicken with french stick sounds like a good lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2021)

Forgot.
I took MrsD out in the wheel chair yesterday. Quite an experience. Up and down pavements. Over cobbled sections. Not as easy as I imagined to push someone around in it.


----------



## Drago (3 Apr 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (3 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees.
It's a grey cloudy start to the day here.
MrsP has a Zoom call with her friend in Australia at 9.
I have the dog walking duties.
My ex colleagues from work are working nearby based at a local station this weekend (engineering work on the railway), so a bimble on the bike to where the messing facilities are based for a natter and catch up, also to scrounge a cup of tea
Stay safe everyone


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2021)

Good morning. A beautiful day has dawned though it's cold. Sun and cold is fine, much better than warm and wet.

I'm going to polish my car for the first time in a year. I've noticed minor scratches I hope will polish out. Usually I do this 3-4 times a year but the last 12 months.........nah.

We have children visiting by rota this weekend, No 3 son + granddaughter for tea today, No 1 + partner tomorrow for a walk, we will visit No 2 on Monday.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Forgot.
> I took MrsD out in the wheel chair yesterday. Quite an experience. Up and down pavements. Over cobbled sections. Not as easy as I imagined to push someone around in it.



Its a good fitness workout, made more interesting by the crap uneven pavements. Last year we had some good outings, I'd put the wheelchair in the back of the car and we'd go out to a local park, Coventry's memorial park, Jephson Gardens and the bandstand gardens in Leamington and St Nickolas Park in Warwick, I'm hoping the physios can get my Good Lady walking well enough to do it again later this year.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not too far back.
> 
> You should know there's no door knocking allowed. Or visits to private property for non essential purposes.


Hadn't thought of that but a visit was certainly the pre-Covid routine.



ebikeerwidnes said:


> BTW - the chippy was like a madhouse - not many customers in the shop but the staff - 8 of them - were running round like blue A****d flies sorting out deliveries - mostly involving fish!!!



One local chippy does online orders only for click and collect. At around 8.00pm Thursday they had stopped taking orders for Friday - sold out!!!

A sold out chippy? Would you ever have thought of that?


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2021)

Pete, one of my cycling friends, is 80 today, and he's still riding around a 100 miles a week.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2021)

Morning. It's  here. Lots of frost

Supposed to be 2 deg here, but I don't believe that for a moment. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Hey ho! What to do today?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2021)

Morning.  Baltic with icy windscreens again but the sun is out so it should warm up before long. Lovely clear sky for my early walk.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Apr 2021)

Lovely daffs Mo!

today is quite busy - have to go for a ride - because
also some shopping needs doing - emergency as we are almost out of Ketchup!!!!

Oh - and some veg and spuds and chicken - but the ketchup is the most critical


----------



## oldwheels (3 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Forgot.
> I took MrsD out in the wheel chair yesterday. Quite an experience. Up and down pavements. Over cobbled sections. Not as easy as I imagined to push someone around in it.


One tip you may already have thought of. Mark your name or some other id in an inconspicuous place. If you have to go somewhere and the wheelchair has to be left temporarily it is sometimes assumed to belong to the surgery or hospital and gets borrowed. With a hidden id you can prove it is yours if need be.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Apr 2021)

Another nice morning and up the garden early to open the sheds to dry out inside. Did not even need a jacket. Notable was the complete silence. Even the pigeons seem to have shut up. Either that or I am getting more deaf than usual. 
Need to make sure it is sorted before the end of May as I must hear the cuckoo before that to ensure another year. Too early yet but early morning is best. So many houses have been built around me that the bird does not come as close as in the past.
A cheerful old sod who lived in a flat above one of our shops used to come down if there was a particularly nice day and intone " we'll pey for this". According to the forecast we will indeed pay for it over the next week.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Pete, one of my cycling friends is 80 today, and he's still riding around a 100 miles a week.


I remember it well being able to do just that, mainly off road.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Another nice morning and up the garden early to open the sheds to dry out inside. Did not even need a jacket. Notable was the complete silence. Even the pigeons seem to have shut up. Either that or I am getting more deaf than usual.
> Need to make sure it is sorted before the end of May as I must hear the cuckoo before that to ensure another year. Too early yet but early morning is best. So many houses have been built around me that the bird does not come as close as in the past.
> A cheerful old sod who lived in a flat above one of our shops used to come down if there was a particularly nice day and intone " we'll pey for this". According to the forecast we will indeed pay for it over the next week.


I usually hear my first cuckoo around 14/15th of the month.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I usually hear my first cuckoo around 14/15th of the month.


Makes me feel a bit sad tbh. We used to hear a cuckoo regularly, then with all houses being built it went away.
Progress eh


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2021)

Been to Tesco for the shopping. Long time since I have been there but (as said before) there are lots of things Aldi are just so poor at.
One thing I went for was a whole cooked chicken.
Nope......they don't have them ready till 1000......why ?? If people will eat them at 1000 then why not 0800 ??
They had fresh cooked sausages and also chicken strips....but no whole chicken.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I usually hear my first cuckoo around 14/15th of the month.


Which month? They probably take a bit longer to get here and it is usually well into May before I hear any. In Harris once I remember hearing one in July.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello then I must be off .
> The 1st carer arrives approx 0730 and so far they have been on time.
> Some dishes to wash.
> Then
> ...


Take note of the traffic light system on the doors. Red and the doors won't open for you.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Been to Tesco for the shopping. Long time since I have been there but (as said before) there are lots of things Aldi are just so poor at.
> One thing I went for was a whole cooked chicken.
> Nope......they don't have them ready till 1000......why ?? If people will eat them at 1000 then why not 0800 ??
> They had fresh cooked sausages and also chicken strips....but no whole chicken.


To go back briefly to wheelchairs. Remember Alf Garnett? Cannot remember the name of the programme but I remember his trials and tribulations pushing his wife around. I think I came to resemble him in some ways.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hadn't thought of that but a visit was certainly the pre-Covid routine.
> 
> One local chippy does online orders only for click and collect. At around 8.00pm Thursday they had stopped taking orders for Friday - sold out!!!
> 
> *A sold out chippy? Would you ever have thought of that?*


Stop, you'll be giving Dirk nightmares!


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning.  Baltic with icy windscreens again but the sun is out so it should warm up before long. Lovely clear sky for my early walk.
> 
> View attachment 582041


New lambing wire on the left. Dinner might be waiting just out of shot.


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> To go back briefly to wheelchairs. Remember Alf Garnett? Cannot remember the name of the programme but I remember his trials and tribulations pushing his wife around. I think I came to resemble him in some ways.


Til Death Us Do Part.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Til Death Us Do Part.




Good old Alf.


----------



## Paulus (3 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> To go back briefly to wheelchairs. Remember Alf Garnett? Cannot remember the name of the programme but I remember his trials and tribulations pushing his wife around. I think I came to resemble him in some ways.


In sickness and health. He played the same character as did Dandy Nichols.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Never liked condoms very much. As did many others, in my youth I always carried one in my wallet although it got so old it would have been as much use as a sock.* I certainly have learned much ribald knowledge on this thread*. Semis, frozen plums, nonces and now this euphemism are examples.



I think most of us have learned a lot. @Mo1959 is a fund of knowledge on the subject


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Apr 2021)

Morning all . I have got up today feeling terrible. Hot and cold sweats, feeling sick , joint pain , stomach cramps , splitting headache and a overwhelming feeling of gloom and despondency.

The thing is I know exactly why I am feeling this way and no I don’t have the flu or COVID or any other illness, it’s far worse than that.
Last night I had a phone call from an old friend offering me the chance of part time W@RK.😂😂😂😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . I have got up today feeling terrible. Hot and cold sweats, feeling sick , joint pain , stomach cramps , splitting headache and a overwhelming feeling of gloom and despondency.
> 
> The thing is I know exactly why I am feeling this way and no I don’t have the flu or COVID or any other illness, it’s far worse than that.
> Last night I had a phone call from an old friend offering me the chance of part time W@RK.😂😂😂😀😀


Although funny to read this now....it is exactly how I felt before I packed the prison service in! Best thing I ever did.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> In sickness and health. He played the same character as did Dandy Nichols.
> 
> View attachment 582069


That's the one. I never actually damaged cars parked on dropped kerbs or pavements but I came pretty close sometimes. Most people were very helpful but if they were not then a swift accidental bang on the shins was very satisfying.


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Although funny to read this now....it is exactly how I felt before I packed the prison service in! Best thing I ever did.



I was the same for about the last couple of years I worked for Peugeot. Going to work knowing things where getting worse in every way and just getting though the day by remembering it would mean you were another day nearer 60 . Luckily or unlucky depending on your point of view , my job got relocated from Coventry to Luton when I was 57 . We felt we didnt want to move as it would mean having a mortgage again and it was to far to travel everyday , so I jumped ship . Luckily I had a reasonable redundancy package to cushion my fall lol. Best decision I have ever made 😀😀


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Never liked condoms very much. As did many others, in my youth I always carried one in my wallet although it got so old it would have been as much use as a sock. I certainly have learned much ribald knowledge on this thread. Semis, frozen plums, nonces and now this euphemism are examples.




We are fonts of knowledge on this thread. However, some have more knowledge than others.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Apr 2021)

I felt the same when we got a new Head at the school where I worked - she didn't seem to like me and wanted to change the job I did - so I legged it

After that the school went downhill quickly!!

and I haven't bothered working since!

should have thanked her really


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We are fonts of knowledge on this thread. However, some have more knowledge than others.


Personally, as a young man, I found the biscuit tin method was best.

Go on...... ask


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Personally, as a young man, I found the biscuit tin method was best.
> 
> Go on...... ask




Go on. I'll bite


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2021)

Daily walk done it's 9c here but feels a lot colder


----------



## oldwheels (3 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Go on. I'll bite


Aaargh. Reminds me of a story the tabloids were trying on about a certain politician I cannot name. It was alleged that she once bit some errant boyfriend in a rather sensitive area and was nicknamed "Gnasher". Sounds a bit unlikely as if he was that much out of favour it is unlikely she would have got close enough.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Go on. I'll bite


The woman leans back on the walll. The guy stands on the biscuit tin.
When he shouts "I'm coming"....she kicks the tin away.
Dead safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The woman leans back on the walll. The guy stands on the biscuit tin.
> When he shouts "I'm coming"....she kicks the tin away.
> Dead safe.




I knew I shouldn't have


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The woman leans back on the walll. The guy stands on the biscuit tin.
> When he shouts "I'm coming"....she kicks the tin away.
> Dead safe.



Probably as useful as the british rail birth control method.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Probably as useful as the british rail birth control method.


I think I know this one, though I can’t remember the punch line…


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think I know this one, though I can’t remember the punch line…



Its a golden oldie so a few won't remember it.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Its a golden oldie so a few won't remember it.




I am def not going to ask


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Go on. I'll bite


Chocolate HobNob!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2021)

Clearly, somebody must have raised the tone since I was last here, or you lot would not be able to lower it again!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Clearly, somebody must have raised the tone since I was last here, or you lot would not be able to lower it again!




Its all Dave and Dave's fault.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I knew I shouldn't have


Its part of your education .
Let us know if it works for you.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Its all Dave and Dave's fault.


I blame it all on Dirk.. A dreadful fellow.


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . I have got up today feeling terrible. Hot and cold sweats, feeling sick , joint pain , stomach cramps , splitting headache and a overwhelming feeling of gloom and despondency.
> 
> The thing is I know exactly why I am feeling this way and no I don’t have the flu or COVID or any other illness, it’s far worse than that.
> Last night I had a phone call from an old friend offering me the chance of part time W@RK.😂😂😂😀😀


I feel ill just reading that.


----------



## 12boy (3 Apr 2021)

[QUOTE="Dirk,

Hey ho! What to do today? 

Crush your enemies, scatter them before you and enjoy the lamentations of their women.

In the US version it involves a tall lady, a short gent and a bucket, which is kicked when his ears start wiggling.

Had a sweet 20 mile ride on my Brompton yesterday, in shorts. Then a quick rototill of the garden and placement of walkways, in prep for putting the coldframes on and planting some snowpeas. Later on, I will plant some seeds, cover the coldframes, and enjoy the lamentations of the Robins since the greedy little robbers will then be unable to dig up and eat my snowpeas.

My biggest problem with working was jobs with too little to do. I had a few that were so slowpaced that I would finish and have nothing to do till the next coffee break. The days would just crawl.
Be well and safe... Sounds like the Mrs Daves are doing a little better. Good news.
_


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Probably as useful as the british rail birth control method.


My turn to bite. Please explain.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My turn to bite. Please explain.




OK, pull out on time.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> OK, pull out on time.


Do you mind.
We have innocent young(ish) women on here.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Apr 2021)




----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Apr 2021)

Good morning one and all,
A bit of early excitement as we have an Ocado delivery between 7:00 and 8:00 this morning, first time we’ve used Ocado, they seem to sell a range of stuff from several supermarkets.
Cold here this morning and Mrs Tenkaykev tells me there was a bit of a kerfuffle with rival groups of youngsters down at Sandbanks beach on Thursday evening with over 30 arrested 😮
Another day of shed maintenance beckons,

Stay safe folks


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2021)

Good morning. 6⁰ grey and still here. I had to set the alarm for 6.30  I'm due on one of today's club rides so need to get a shift on. We had 20+ turnout yesterday.

Just had a look at next week's forecast!!!!!  From 03.00 Monday we are forecast for "feels like" between -1⁰ and -8⁰ until midday Wednesday!! I'm mean what? It's April and the forecast at 10.00am Monday is -8⁰ This is Chorley not Calgary!!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Apr 2021)

Update, our Ocado delivery arrived at 07:15. Very impressed with the professionalism, the driver knew that it was our first delivery from Ocado so talked us through the fine points. All delivered in carrier bags which are recyclable and have colour coded handles for Freezer / fridge / store cupboard etc. They take them back at the next delivery and credit you 5p per bag, up to 99 bags. ( he said that they don't bother counting them, they take your word for the quantity, or guess the number )
The driver also mentioned that they take carrier bags from any supermarket so I'll be off to the local Tesco to grab a handful from their in store bag recycling bin and get 5p for each 😉 
A slight mistake by Mrs Tenkaykev means that the bag of fresh dates we ordered was actually 50 grammes and not 500 grammes.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Doggie walking on the beach this morning.
A spot of gardening later.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2021)

Morning. -1 here at the moment but we have sun so that's good. 


Stay safe folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2021)

Morning. An early mountain bike trundle for me while it's still nice and before the strong wind picks up later. Mix of road and off road so quite pleasant. The wrist is still surprisingly achy with flat bars though.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2021)

Good morning peeps.
We both went to bed early early last night.
I was up for 0530 and watched recorded footy..... LFC beating Arsenal 3 nil. 
MrsDs 1st carer has just been.
Breakfast for me was a hot cross bun. Very nice. Lots of yummy fruit.
We are both still tired so will have a nap.
After 2nd carer we will give the wheelchair another try.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Apr 2021)

Cold grey morning. The temp is actually 7C but even tho' not much wind feels much colder outside.
Calmac have cancelled some later boats but are changing the timetable to have earlier runs. 
This indicates probably enough booked traffic to justify this. Either tourists making an early run for home as the next couple of days look pretty dire or more likely even more trying to get here against the regulations.
Some ejit in some magazine has listed Mull as high among the places to infest, sorry visit, this year.
Lots on FB are not pleased so it it not just me being fed up with the b------s.


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Apr 2021)

We have been Ocado customers for ( check with Mrs JK ) 14 years . We miss some of the Waitrose products not enough to venture into a store at the moment. We both prefer that Ocado deliver directly from a warehouse and still use carrier bags . Unlike the other stores , where products are picked from shelves in store and then packed directly into delivery crates with dubious cleanliness. Added comment from Mrs JK she is not happy with the quality of some of the M&S products.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2021)

My daughter and SIL are having their jabs today. They are only 46 but they saw something online that said they could put their names down as reserves and they got a phone call 2 days later to say they have been chosen, so this morning in Newtown at 11.30 for both of them.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2021)

Once my daughter and SIL has theirs done out of my family of 17 including my mum and sister and brothers there will only be 3 adults left that need to be vaccinated.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Apr 2021)

Up some time ago - thought it looked like a nice sunny day

turns out it is damn cold - I presume it will warm up but I am off out soon anyway - probably going to the airport and back
I have no idea what to wear - so I'll probably end up too hot!


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. An early mountain bike trundle for me while it's still nice and before the strong wind picks up later. Mix of road and off road so quite pleasant. The wrist is still surprisingly achy with flat bars though.
> View attachment 582208


Stunning view , loch earn ? 
Re flat bars I think you always put more pressure on your hands and wrists because your hands are in one position all the time . That’s my wife and daughters theory and they both swap between flat and drops handlebars and both get hand and wrist pain with flats.
I don’t with my old 1990s mountain bike because it’s got bar ends fitted so you have more hand positions.

Ps Glad to see you out and about on your bike again.

Pps I did try and contact the man about w@@k yesterday . Place was closed . Saved for now 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Stunning view , loch earn ?


Yes......just the lower end above St Fillans. There is a rough track that you can keep going which I will attempt at some point when it's nice and dry and the wrist is feeling stronger. Runs parallel to the A85 but higher up so the views should be good.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes......just the lower end above St Fillans. There is a rough track that you can keep going which I will attempt at some point when it's nice and dry and the wrist is feeling stronger. Runs parallel to the A85 but higher up so the views should be good.


Is there not an abandoned railway line running along there somewhere?


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Cold grey morning. The temp is actually 7C but even tho' not much wind feels much colder outside.
> Calmac have cancelled some later boats but are changing the timetable to have earlier runs.
> This indicates probably enough booked traffic to justify this. Either tourists making an early run for home as the next couple of days look pretty dire or more likely even more trying to get here against the regulations.
> Some ejit in some magazine has listed Mull as high among the places to infest, sorry visit, this year.
> Lots on FB are not pleased so it it not just me being fed up with the b------s.


There was a “ Ten best pubs with beer gardens “ feature in the paper. I skimmed through and breathed a sigh of relief to see nothing local was listed. Then some utter plonker in the comments mentioned the Square and Compass at Worth Matravers . That’s now off the list for the foreseeable as it will no doubt be heaving.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Apr 2021)

I don’t usually read the papers apart from the Science / Tech websites but thought I’d see what had happened whith the kerfuffle at Sandbanks. As I was looking, there was a link to a news item about a fight on Exmouth Beach in DORSET. Is @Dirk aware that he’s been annexed ?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Is there not an abandoned railway line running along there somewhere?


Yes. In fact, I'm sure one of the signs said Old Railway Path at one point. 

Time for lunch. It's either soup or beans on toast.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes. In fact, I'm sure one of the signs said Old Railway Path at one point.
> 
> Time for lunch. It's either soup or beans on toast.


Beans on toast.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes. In fact, I'm sure one of the signs said Old Railway Path at one point.
> 
> Time for lunch. It's either soup or beans on toast.


Should be a reasonable track depending on how it has been used. I think there was some talk about making it more fit for use but cannot remember where I read this.
There is an old line on the Black Isle between Avoch and Fortrose which is ok if you can find it. The entrance at Fortrose is well hidden and is just about wide enough for handlebars on my Brompton.
It is not signposted and my feeling is it has been hidden on purpose for whatever reason tho' it seems well used by locals.
Might be the same at St Fillans.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Should be a reasonable track depending on how it has been used. I think there was some talk about making it more fit for use but cannot remember where I read this.
> There is an old line on the Black Isle between Avoch and Fortrose which is ok if you can find it. The entrance at Fortrose is well hidden and is just about wide enough for handlebars on my Brompton.
> It is not signposted and my feeling is it has been hidden on purpose for whatever reason tho' it seems well used by locals.
> Might be the same at St Fillans.


I think it was proposed to upgrade the path all the way to Lochearnhead but no doubt lack of funds and the current climate will have put the kibosh on that for a while.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Should be a reasonable track depending on how it has been used. I think there was some talk about making it more fit for use but cannot remember where I read this.
> There is an old line on the Black Isle between Avoch and Fortrose which is ok if you can find it. The entrance at Fortrose is well hidden and is just about wide enough for handlebars on my Brompton.
> It is not signposted and my feeling is it has been hidden on purpose for whatever reason tho' it seems well used by locals.
> Might be the same at St Fillans.


Your mentioning that the entrance to the path may have been hidden on purpose brings to mind an incident that occurred a few years back.
Our running club is adjacent to a Public School with extensive grounds. Rugby / football pitches, Rowing Club on the river etc. Theres a public footpath that meanders from one side of our running club and across part of the grounds and eventually reaches the river.The school started putting up “ Private “ signs and obstructing parts of the path. The groundskeeper would from time to time stop people and say they were trespassing.
One of our Club members was a member of the LDWA and had words with the rights of way people who investigated. The School ended up having to put in “ Public Right of Way “ signs and clear the obstructions


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2021)

Just got my caravan booked in for an exterior valet next Friday.
Set me thinking - still no sign of @screenman ?
Been 3 months now since he was last active.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Your mentioning that the entrance to the path may have been hidden on purpose brings to mind an incident that occurred a few years back.
> Our running club is adjacent to a Public School with extensive grounds. Rugby / football pitches, Rowing Club on the river etc. Theres a public footpath that meanders from one side of our running club and across part of the grounds and eventually reaches the river.The school started putting up “ Private “ signs and obstructing parts of the path. The groundskeeper would from time to time stop people and say they were trespassing.
> One of our Club members was a member of the LDWA and had words with the rights of way people who investigated. The School ended up having to put in “ Public Right of Way “ signs and clear the obstructions


There are all sorts of tricks played to try to stop people using rights of way. Somebody in Mytholmroyd has a public footpath running through their garden. Of course we are very welcome to use it...


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2021)

I have just discovered April and June. Not the months (silly!) - two Devon grannies, and their humorous tales. Here are a couple of examples...


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2021)

WOW!!! Hell of a ride today. This was a new club ride intended to be short and fast. 52 miles, 17.6avg, 3 hours 4 minutes. Certainly did what it said on the tin!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> We have been Ocado customers for ( check with Mrs JK ) 14 years . We miss some of the Waitrose products not enough to venture into a store at the moment. We both prefer that Ocado deliver directly from a warehouse and still use carrier bags . Unlike the other stores , where products are picked from shelves in store and then packed directly into delivery crates with dubious cleanliness. *Added comment from Mrs JK she is not happy with the quality of some of the M&S products.*



I know millions rave about M&S food but I've always felt it's overrated. I've never thought oh I need such and such I must pop into Marks.

In Chorley we have Booths, an outstanding food retailer, and M&S perhaps 250 yards away across the car park. Booths range, quality and commitment to local suppliers is far superior to M&S. I've been in once.......for some flowers.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes. In fact, I'm sure one of the signs said Old Railway Path at one point.
> 
> Time for lunch. It's either soup or beans on toast.


Soup on toast? That's original.
Sorry, been reading too many of Classic's posts


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Soup on toast? That's original.
> Sorry, been reading too many of Classic's posts



We had banana sandwiches today, we've got neck of lamb for tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I know millions rave about M&S food but I've always felt it's overrated. I've never thought oh I need such and such I must pop into Marks.
> 
> In Chorley we have Booths, an outstanding food retailer, and M&S perhaps 250 yards away across the car park. Booths range, quality and commitment to local suppliers is far superior to M&S. I've been in once.......for some flowers.


Our daughter got me some m&s ready meals. IMO they are not as good as Asda 3 for £5. 50.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2021)

Been sat in the garden...... very pleasant. Started to go cold so we have come back inside.
Our meal will be a starter of olives with feta cheese followed by tagliatelle with garlic bread.


----------



## gavroche (4 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> WOW!!! Hell of a ride today. This was a new club ride intended to be short and fast. 52 miles, 17.6avg, 3 hours 4 minutes. Certainly did what it said on the tin!


52 miles is a very long ride for me , very rarely done and certainly not at 17.6 mph average. Chapeau.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Our daughter got me some m&s ready meals. IMO they are not as good as Asda 3 for £5. 50.


They’ve certainly lost direction. Mrs Tenkaykev was saying she bought a couple of foundation garments for when she’s running and found them excellent. When she went to buy some more they’d changed, same labelling but lower quality and a different fit. 
Theres no consistency, they’ll sign a “big name “ from time to time to revamp their range and then a couple of years down the line it’ll be all change again. 
Some of their food is good, the three for seven quid often has some nice veggie choices, but again products will disappear with no rhyme nor reason.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Apr 2021)

I've been for a walk in the shine


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Soup on toast? That's original.
> Sorry, been reading too many of Classic's posts


I nearly suggested that, but remembered the beans were in tomato sauce already.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> They’ve certainly lost direction. Mrs Tenkaykev was saying she bought a couple of foundation garments for when she’s running and found them excellent. When she went to buy some more they’d changed, same labelling but lower quality and a different fit.
> Theres no consistency, they’ll sign a “big name “ from time to time to revamp their range and then a couple of years down the line it’ll be all change again.
> Some of their food is good, the three for seven quid often has some nice veggie choices, but again products will disappear with no rhyme nor reason.


Similar with their clothing. There was a time when you knew you paid a bit more but got good quality.......now,... ...the quality is very poor.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2021)

_My friend’s parents couldn't afford chocolate eggs when we were kids so they used to hide bits of ham instead. I remember the pork hunts very fondly_


----------



## 12boy (4 Apr 2021)

Mo, I too have problems with flat bars. I have dealt with this by using bar ends or bars that come back at an angle, such as North Road, moustache bars or similar. I like to move my hands around as I ride since my wrists and thumbs are arthritic.
It is another clear, unseasonably warm day here and will be for a while. I waxed a bike chain for my Surly last night as the one on there had been squeaking a bit yesterday. Today's ride should be a tad quieter. 
Today's menu will include a storebought lemon meringue pie, rare roast eye of round, green beans and prolly twice baked potatoes. My problem is my wife puts a lot of effort into holiday meals which wears her out and she is too tired to enjoy them. I might be allowed to do some mindless task such as prepare the green beans but she wants to do it all. For just her and me it seems a lot of effort.
Our eldest DIL likes to make little videos of our grandson, going on 6 months, and my wife just loves them. She sent His Lordship a dinosaur Easter card which he really enjoyed... first he beat the crap out of it and then thoroughly gummed the edges, chortling with glee. These little videos really buck up her spirits.
Be well and safe and Happy Easter.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> _My friend’s parents couldn't afford chocolate eggs when we were kids so they used to hide bits of ham instead. I remember the pork hunts very fondly_


You'd not be telling porkies now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Apr 2021)

2 coats of brilliant white applied to inside of Mrs Tenkaykev’s shed, walls and ceiling, that’s used up the tub we found in big shed. We’ll work our way through all the cans and pots of paint remnants, Lemon mint is probably the next coat. I did suggest that Mrs Tenkaykev use the Jackson Pollack method but got a a raised eyebrow 🤔


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2021)

@12boy what's a 'rare roast eye of round'?
Not a term I've come across before.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Your mentioning that the entrance to the path may have been hidden on purpose brings to mind an incident that occurred a few years back.
> Our running club is adjacent to a Public School with extensive grounds. Rugby / football pitches, Rowing Club on the river etc. Theres a public footpath that meanders from one side of our running club and across part of the grounds and eventually reaches the river.The school started putting up “ Private “ signs and obstructing parts of the path. The groundskeeper would from time to time stop people and say they were trespassing.
> One of our Club members was a member of the LDWA and had words with the rights of way people who investigated. The School ended up having to put in “ Public Right of Way “ signs and clear the obstructions


At Fortrose the path starts in a bungalow housing estate. The entrance is beside the entrance to two houses. It is very narrow with 6 or 7ft high hedges either side and two right angle bends before you reach the old railway track. At the Avoch end it starts at the ruins of the old station. I had to ask a passing postman where it started as I could not otherwise see any sign of it.
It by passes a very narrow and potentially dangerous bit of roadway. My trike could not use it as the entrance passageway cannot be more than a couple of feet wide and it will be at least 15 yards long.


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> We had banana sandwiches today, we've got neck of lamb for tonight.


That’s a lot better than “ getting it in the neck”  we had lamb for lunch followed by a Christmas pud courtesy of SiL who was sorting her larder , best before March 2014 .


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> That’s a lot better than “ getting it in the neck”  we had lamb for lunch followed by a Christmas pud courtesy of SiL who was sorting her larder , best before March 2014 .



The neck of lamb was very nice, I served it up with roast spuds and mixed veg.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2021)

Bloody hell. Minus 1 and feeling colder in the wind chill. Even a slight dusting of snow on the car! 

I’ll brave a walk after my coffee.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2021)

Rejoice! For it is Easter Monday and Drago has risen!

And the people said unto Drago, "dost thou do other party tricks?"


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2021)

Bloody hell. I’m getting brain freeze in this wind. Should have worn a beanie.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell. I’m getting brain freeze in this wind. Should have worn a beanie.
> View attachment 582391



That looks a bit spectacular.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell. I’m getting brain freeze in this wind. Should have worn a beanie.
> View attachment 582391


It looks like an impressionist painting, all we need is a couple of figures sitting round a blanket in the foreground and its “Mo and Welshie sur l’herbe”


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2021)

gavroche said:


> 52 miles is a very long ride for me , very rarely done and certainly not at 17.6 mph average. Chapeau.


Thank you. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

A chilly 7°C out there this morning.
Might have a drive out somewhere nice for a walk later.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2021)

gavroche said:


> 52 miles is a very long ride for me , very rarely done and certainly not at 17.6 mph average. Chapeau.


At my best that would have been a long ride. Now, it is a distant memory.
As for averaging 17.6 mph...... not even a memory.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell. I’m getting brain freeze in this wind. Should have worn a beanie.
> View attachment 582391


Looks beautiful but also looks very cold.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2021)

Good day. Well I don't know. This weather is nothing like the forecast which was -2⁰ with a wind chill of -8⁰. It's +4⁰ but looks grey and miserable outside.

Today I may polish the car if it doesn't feel to cold.

Now a little story for you. Yesterday I was vindicated by the national press, no lesser paper than The Observer.

Saturday 12.00 Mrs P says "I'm playing tennis. Are you going to town?" I had no plans to but sensing "Yes" was the correct answer said I was. Mrs P requested I return with eight chocolate bunnies and several packets of mini eggs.

Keep in mind this is *12.00* on *Easter Saturday.*

No problem I thought Aldi had a field full of chocolate bunnies on Wednesday. Bloody things seemed to be breeding......like rabbits. Sorry.

Arrived at ALDI. Nothing. Zilch. Move on to Morrison's. Not even an empty box or signage advertising Easter. Asda next. Nope. I considered Booths confident they would have Lindt bunnies at £4.99. Decided against this.

Went home. Anticipating the reaction. I was right. ☹

Sunday morning, Observer, page 5 headline "Hasta la Easter egg: shoppers' fury as stores run out of holiday treats"

Feeling relief.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2021)

Morning all.
Not ventured out yet but it looks cold. I confess I have never (to my knowledge) held a witches t*t but that's how cold it looks.
We have rain forecast for the morning though the sky is clear at present.
I have to visit the auntie shortly. The words need>hole>in head come to mind but it has to be done.......... she can no longer lift the kettle so I have bought her a lighter one.
And finally..... the 1st carer has arrived.
@dave r we have cut it down to just 2 morning visits already.


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2021)

Good morning all, its always a bonus when you wake up 

It's windy and cool outside at the moment with possibly some wintery showers later, before the really cold weather the Mo has reaches us.
I must remember to bring all my seedlings inside tonight. 

The usual dog walk soon and then some pottering around the man cave fettling the bikes.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## numbnuts (5 Apr 2021)




----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Well I don't know. This weather is nothing like the forecast which was -2⁰ with a wind chill of -8⁰. It's +4⁰ but looks grey and miserable outside.
> 
> Today I may polish the car if it doesn't feel to cold.
> 
> ...


A few bars of decent chocolate melted in a Bain Marie and poured into an egg mould might have saved the day


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A few bars of decent chocolate melted in a Bain Marie and poured into an egg mould might have saved the day


Being wise after the event.......I'll keep it in mind for 2022. 

So if people are stockpiling Easter eggs is this in anticipation of lockdown 2022?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2021)

Now here's a thing. Apparently one can rent an Alpaca by the hour and take it for a walk. Very big in the Lakes.

Farmer up the road from us has four. I may approach him with my latest business opportunity. Alpaca walking in Chorley. I can see the M61 jammed solid next Easter.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2021)

I survived! Definitely porridge this morning plus several hot cuppas I think.


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Being wise after the event.......I'll keep it in mind for 2022.
> 
> So if people are stockpiling Easter eggs is this in anticipation of lockdown 2022?


I tried to buy MrsP an egg on Saturday morning, far too late. Sainsburys, Waitrose, and Marks and Spencer all sold out.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> At my best that would have been a long ride. Now, it is a distant memory.
> As for averaging 17.6 mph...... not even a memory.



Riding in a group when I was a youngster anything up to a 19mph average, though the most I could manage at that pace was about an hour, on my own I used to manage 16-17mph, the memory of that is what makes my current lack of pace annoying, what makes it even more annoying is mates who have never slowed down, most of them are in their 60's and 70's now, some are older, and they are as quick as they've always been.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Not ventured out yet but it looks cold. I confess I have never (to my knowledge) held a witches t*t but that's how cold it looks.
> We have rain forecast for the morning though the sky is clear at present.
> I have to visit the auntie shortly. The words need>hole>in head come to mind but it has to be done.......... she can no longer lift the kettle so I have bought her a lighter one.
> ...



Sounds like you're finding out what your good lady needs and getting a routine sorted, just be careful you don't cut the care too far back.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2021)

Morning. 3 deg here and feeling like 0. But it's dry so that's a plus.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Riding in a group when I was a youngster anything up to a 19mph average, though the most I could manage at that pace was about an hour, on my own I used to manage 16-17mph, the memory of that is what makes my current lack of pace annoying, what makes it even more annoying is mates who have never slowed down, most of them are in their 60's and 70's now, some are older, and they are as quick as they've always been.


When I was younger I just cycled for pleasure so mph didn't bother me.
Its only in recent years that I got back into cycling and got myself a basic garmin. I would expect to do a 20 miler at 12, maybe 13 mph. Still very much for pleasure.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Apr 2021)

Minus 1.7C when I got up but nice and sunny and temperature rising. Forecast is for dry all day but very windy and some boats cancelled. 
Too dodgy to go to Colonsay today so our Monday afternoon boat is back on.
Not going out on the trike tho' as the northerly wind is just too strong to be a pleasure.
The council have been casting covetous eyes on our free parking and are going to start charging and introducing all sorts of restrictions. The beginning of the end for some shops I think. The hairdressers on the Main St will have no parking anywhere near and will certainly lose business. As soon as possible I will have to start my shopping trips to Oban again where there is free supermarket parking.
This used to be a nice place to live but is becoming impossible.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Apr 2021)

Looking out of the window, it is a bright sunny day, but..... very windy, -2C, water feature frozen, and, a dusting of snow on the lawn.....


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Sounds like you're finding out what your good lady needs and getting a routine .sorted, just be careful you don't cut the care too far back.


Yes.....I imagine that's an easy mistake to make.
Carer No 1 today helped her get dressed and washed her back.
She will ask No 2 carer to help wash her hair.
Everything else we can manage between us.


----------



## gavroche (5 Apr 2021)

Good morning all. Should be a busy day ahead helping my stepson to lay down decking and it is blowing a cold wind too! 
I phoned the dog groomer on Saturday to book Molly for a haircut and he can't do it until May 20th ! It must be a very lucrative business.
I will try the Pet shop and see if I can have her done before I go back to potholes county possibly next week.


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Riding in a group when I was a youngster anything up to a 19mph average, though the most I could manage at that pace was about an hour, on my own I used to manage 16-17mph, the memory of that is what makes my current lack of pace annoying, what makes it even more annoying is mates who have never slowed down, most of them are in their 60's and 70's now, some are older, and they are as quick as they've always been.


Same here Dave , life got in the way of my cycling. A house move in the late 90’s ageing parents and Mrs JK going back to college. For about 5 years in the early 2000’s my cycling was reduced to 2 miles to the station or 5 miles to the main shopping centre. This was a cyclist who a few years earlier had no problems with 150 mile sometimes longer rides in summer ..


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Same here Dave , life got in the way of my cycling. A house move in the late 90’s ageing parents and Mrs JK going back to college. For about 5 years in the early 2000’s my cycling was reduced to 2 miles to the station or 5 miles to the main shopping centre. This was a cyclist who a few years earlier had no problems with 150 mile sometimes longer rides in summer ..



Yes, this year my cyclings gone from around a 100 mile a week to around 80 - 100 mile a month, one 20 - 25 mile ride most weeks, made possible by a neighbor who'll keep an eye on my Good Lady while I'm out. Sometimes life gets in the way of cycling, and theres nowt we can do about it.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Riding in a group when I was a youngster anything up to a 19mph average, though the most I could manage at that pace was about an hour, on my own I used to manage 16-17mph, the memory of that is what makes my current lack of pace annoying, what makes it even more annoying is mates who have never slowed down, most of them are in their 60's and 70's now, some are older, and they are as quick as they've always been.


An average of 19 would be a very good day. I can do it but I am, as the say, blowing out my a*** ........I can only hold this if I'm with a good group and tucked in. I remember one great ride, 2019, when three of us managed 19.6 over 100 miles....it was just a very, very good day.

Yesterday we were five, three taking turns and two sitting in. I was comfortable doing my turn but ask me to push it to get an average of say 18.5 and my eyeballs start to fall out.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2021)

The sun keeps disappearing here and when it does the temp drops like a stone, and I can hear the wind kicking up a bit as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun keeps disappearing here and when it does the temp drops like a stone, and I can hear the wind kicking up a bit as well.


Yep. It's clouded over slightly here too and every so often the wind picks up. Hopefully keep the grockles away!


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> An average of 19 would be a very good day. I can do it but I am, as the say, blowing out my a*** ........I can only hold this if I'm with a good group and tucked in. I remember one great ride, 2019, when three of us managed 19.6 over 100 miles....it was just a very, very good day.
> 
> Yesterday we were five, three taking turns and two sitting in. I was comfortable doing my turn but ask me to push it to get an average of say 18.5 and my eyeballs start to fall out.



Yes, been there done that, I remember a ride to a place called Saddington that was unusually fast, late summer and most of the lads had been racing regualarly since the spring, by mid morning I was going off the back on the hills and by the time I got back on we were approaching another hill and I'd go off the back again, so I gave up and settled at a comfortable pace, I knew where I was going, I got to a junction and one of my mates was waiting so we waited for a few others who were behind me and formed a small group of our own, we rolled into the cafe about fifteen minutes after the main group and I looked at my computer and we'd averaged 18mph, after the cafe stop we rode home together and left the others to do their own ride home.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2021)

My daughter has a sore arm after having her jab yesterday and my SIL woke during the night shivering and aching all over. He woke this mornng with a pounding headache.


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Apr 2021)

Weather report from South Hertfordshire. I thought is was my neighbours magnolia blossom blowing across my garden , oh-no it’s sleet .  .


----------



## gavroche (5 Apr 2021)

Change of plans. Stepson phoned up and cancelled decking as he doesn't want to work in artic winds conditions. Suits me.  
I have some new cleats that need fitting so will do that. Should take all of 10 minutes really, after that, trip to Lidl and a lazy day ahead.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2021)

We're getting sleet showers and sunny intervals, and its bitter cold.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2021)

gavroche said:


> I have some new cleats that need fitting so will do that.


I'm in two minds about reverting back to flat pedals. Been using clips on all my road bikes for a few years now with absolutely no problems, but found yesterday's mountain bike ride with a comfy pair of trainers and flat pedals quite nice being able to move my feet around more. Always the advantage of being able to walk a few miles if you have a mechanical that can't be fixed. I know you can walk in SPD shoes, but wouldn't fancy much more than a mile max.


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Weather report from South Hertfordshire. I thought is was my neighbours magnolia blossom blowing across my garden , oh-no it’s sleet .  .


You cannot be far from me then. Sleet/light snow here also.


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2021)

New toilet seat ordered, the old one, well only a couple of years old, has broken.


----------



## gavroche (5 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm in two minds about reverting back to flat pedals. Been using clips on all my road bikes for a few years now with absolutely no problems, but found yesterday's mountain bike ride with a comfy pair of trainers and flat pedals quite nice being able to move my feet around more. Always the advantage of being able to walk a few miles if you have a mechanical that can't be fixed. I know you can walk in SPD shoes, but wouldn't fancy much more than a mile max.


You can also walk on tarmac with no shoes on.  My daughter's boyfriend still uses pedal cages and trainers and is quite happy with that.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Being wise after the event.......I'll keep it in mind for 2022.
> 
> So if people are stockpiling Easter eggs is this in anticipation of lockdown 2022?


Not as


PaulSB said:


> Now here's a thing. Apparently one can rent an Alpaca by the hour and take it for a walk. Very big in the Lakes.
> 
> Farmer up the road from us has four. I may approach him with my latest business opportunity. Alpaca walking in Chorley.[BB] I can see the M61 jammed solid next Easter.[/B]


And you'll be able to snatch a few Easter bunnies and/or eggs whilst the rest are stuck in traffic.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> New toilet seat ordered, the old one, well only a couple of years old, has broken.



I am not going to ask.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2021)

We have lots of warmth coming through the front door and patio window now..and its sunny again


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> An average of 19 would be a very good day.* I can do it but I am, as the say, blowing out my a*** ........I can only hold this if I'm with a good group and tucked in.* I remember one great ride, 2019, when three of us managed 19.6 over 100 miles....it was just a very, very good day.
> 
> Yesterday we were five, three taking turns and two sitting in. I was comfortable doing my turn but ask me to push it to get an average of say 18.5 and my eyeballs start to fall out.


Wouldn't that be dangerous for the rider behind, as well as borderline cheating, akin to a hidden motor?


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

I've confused google!





That or Lancashire are trying to copy Yorkshire.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm in two minds about reverting back to flat pedals. Been using clips on all my road bikes for a few years now with absolutely no problems, but found yesterday's mountain bike ride with a comfy pair of trainers and flat pedals quite nice being able to move my feet around more. Always the advantage of being able to walk a few miles if you have a mechanical that can't be fixed. I know you can walk in SPD shoes, but wouldn't fancy much more than a mile max.



Slippery slope Mo, before long you'd find yourself sitting outside a Hipster Cafe in your Five Tens, sporting a sleeve tattoo and sipping a skinny Soy Latte while discussing the finer points of cog selection for your latest Fixie 😎


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not going to ask.


It crossed my mind


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2021)

Health and safety innit
The hospital prescribed some Fortijuice for MrsD 300 calories...2 per day.
We could buy them over the counter but as its needed then its on prescription.
This morning MrsD asked the carer to get one for her.
Nope!!.... not allowed.
If we had bought them over the counter she could have done it but because its prescribed she is not allowed.
Hey ho .


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Slippery slope Mo, before long you'd find yourself sitting outside a Hipster Cafe in your Five Tens, sporting a sleeve tattoo and sipping a skinny Soy Latte while discussing the finer points of cog selection for your latest Fixie 😎


Tattoos , check shirt ,skinny black jeans, fixe . Mo can do all that . The big bushy beard might be a stretch though .


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Tattoos , check shirt ,skinny black jeans, fixe . Mo can do all that . The big bushy beard might be a stretch though .


She will have to settle for a big beardy bush then


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2021)

Mmmmm.....beans on toast for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2021)

Donner kebab for us today


----------



## rustybolts (5 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> When I was younger I just cycled for pleasure so mph didn't bother me.
> Its only in recent years that I got back into cycling and got myself a basic garmin. I would expect to do a 20 miler at 12, maybe 13 mph. Still very much for pleasure.


Some days I feel I can fly along but those days are the exception now. Cycling is great now and I don't get hung up over speed , its nice to stroke it along the road and watch nature , I still prefer the very light carbon racers over my Felt 220 mountain bike with rear carrier and twin pannier bags which feels like a ton to push forward.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2021)

Lunch for us will be minced beef and onion pie with chips and peas.
Our neighbour across the road is a bus driver. When his route takes him into Cheshire he phones ahead, stops the bus outside the butchers and collects a load of pìes.
He dropped these off for us a couple of days ago.

https://www.birtwislesbutchers.co.uk/pies-puddings


----------



## dickyknees (5 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm in two minds about reverting back to flat pedals. Been using clips on all my road bikes for a few years now with absolutely no problems, but found yesterday's mountain bike ride with a comfy pair of trainers and flat pedals quite nice being able to move my feet around more. Always the advantage of being able to walk a few miles if you have a mechanical that can't be fixed. I know you can walk in SPD shoes, but wouldn't fancy much more than a mile max.



I have these on my mountain bike. Best of both worlds. 

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-m324-combination-pedals


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2021)

dickyknees said:


> I have these on my mountain bike. Best of both worlds.
> 
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-m324-combination-pedals



I have the shimano click R light release pedals on my bikes, the ones on my fixed are single sided, though they don't seem to be available any more.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2021)

Mr WD disappeared. I was about to send a search party out he sauntered into the house. He has been for a slow walk down the lane and back and stopped to talk to a neighbour. That's why he was gone for 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2021)

Mr WD said he thought cherry. Blossom was falling off the trees as he walked down the lane, but it was a few flakes of snow instead. We have lovely sunshine and snowflakes. DOH.

Apparently down in the village they all have fires going. Here I have All the doors open and no heat on at all.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Health and safety innit
> The hospital prescribed some Fortijuice for MrsD 300 calories...2 per day.
> We could buy them over the counter but as its needed then its on prescription.
> This morning MrsD asked the carer to get one for her.
> ...



Thats a little strange I thought it was the other way round . My mum has to to have some cream applied. It used to be prescribed but the doctor told us to buy it as it’s cheaper. But her carers will not use it unless it’s got a prescription label on it , so as Mrs ex laser works in a chemist she gets her boss to print out a official looking label . Problem solved 😀


----------



## numbnuts (5 Apr 2021)

Just done a 6 mile walk bloody freezing down to 5c feels a lot colder in the wind and it is trying to sleet now


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've confused google!
> View attachment 582415
> 
> That or Lancashire are trying to copy Yorkshire.


Nice little place West Bradford. Sadly no cafes but there's a local sportive that does a very good rest stop in the community centre.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Tattoos , check shirt ,skinny black jeans, fixe . Mo can do all that . The big bushy beard might be a stretch though .


Yeah.......I could only manage a white beard but otherwise.......🤔


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2021)

Cheese and damson chutney roll plus a tuna/red onion/mayo one. Pot of tea. Excellent.

It is a beautiful day. Breezy and gusty but brilliant sunshine. All one needs is a sweater outside. However Mrs P is not happy. She wanted to spend the afternoon slobbing on the sofa, fire, black and white film and chocolate!! 
She feels she should do "something" - make tea dear?
I'm going to the allotment to check on my plums.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm in two minds about reverting back to flat pedals. Been using clips on all my road bikes for a few years now with absolutely no problems, but found yesterday's mountain bike ride with a comfy pair of trainers and flat pedals quite nice being able to move my feet around more. Always the advantage of being able to walk a few miles if you have a mechanical that can't be fixed. I know you can walk in SPD shoes, but wouldn't fancy much more than a mile max.



Me too. I have always had problems flicking my heels out enough to uncleat and it’s getting worse. The sad thing is I have no problems with spd and multi release cleats but I only have to ride 10 miles and I get knee pain. Used Time atac for years and am now using Speedplay frogs but still have problems uncleating.
Going back to my teenage years and using toe clips are looking more and more attractive 😂😂😀


----------



## gavroche (5 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nice little place West Bradford. Sadly no cafes but there's a local sportive that does a very good rest stop in the community centre.


My brother in law used to live there. He lives in North Wales now and much prefers it.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I have the shimano click R light release pedals on my bikes, the ones on my fixed are single sided, though they don't seem to be available any more.


I couldn't get to grips with them on my hard tail. In dodgy stop/start places I found it too easy to fall off.
Enjoyed them on my road bike though.


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD disappeared. I was about to send a search party out he sauntered into the house. He has been for a slow walk down the lane and back and stopped to talk to a neighbour. That's why he was gone for 2 or 3 hours.


Was that a slow walk, or a slow talk?


----------



## 12boy (5 Apr 2021)

Sunny and warm today with little wind. This is doctor day and I always go so as to take notes and be a pain in the butt for the doc. Apparently during Covid they don't allow the spouse but they never stop me. So no ride today.
On yesterday's ride I met a nice woman riding a Catrike, about my age and she enjoyed telling me all about it. I 've always been curious about tadpole trikes and she insisted I give her $4900.00 trike a spin. Her legs are an inch or so longer than mine so the reach was a little too much for me, but it was very interesting with amazingly quick steering. I enjoyed it and would have even more so had it fit better and I became used to it. It would never fit in my bike sheds though. I've seen her many times on the bike path and it was a pleasure to meet her.
Dirk, you wondered about eye of round and there's a pic for you. It was 3.8 lbs raw.
Mo, your mention of wearing a beanie made me smile. We calls em stocking caps, a beanie being more like what Jughead or the Pope wears. Being totally bald I rarely go without a cap of some sort outside and it isn't long in the season before I have a 
two-tone noggin...tan below the ears and white above. Then Mrs 12 makes me get sun on the cabeza.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2021)

On a less tongue in cheek note regarding pedals, I’ve been doing a fair bit on the Turbo trainer since the lockdown began. I usually wore my running shoes (Hoka’s) as they have a very grippy sole so the pedal sinks in. I’d started getting a few knee niggles and it was only when I glanced down when on the turbo that I noticed that the outside of my feet were hanging off the pedals at an angle thus: \ ( that’s exaggerated but you get my drift)
I switched to a stiffer soled walking shoe and all was well.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Was that a slow walk, or a slow talk?




Both I suspect. The Welsh don't do anything fast.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Sunny and warm today with little wind. This is doctor day and I always go so as to take notes and be a pain in the butt for the doc. Apparently during Covid they don't allow the spouse but they never stop me. So no ride today.
> On yesterday's ride I met a nice woman riding a Catrike, about my age and she enjoyed telling me all about it. I 've always been curious about tadpole trikes and she insisted I give her $4900.00 trike a spin. Her legs are an inch or so longer than mine so the reach was a little too much for me, but it was very interesting with amazingly quick steering. I enjoyed it and would have even more so had it fit better and I became used to it. It would never fit in my bike sheds though. I've seen her many times on the bike path and it was a pleasure to meet her.
> Dirk, you wondered about eye of round and there's a pic for you. It was 3.8 lbs raw.
> Mo, your mention of wearing a beanie made me smile. We calls em stocking caps, a beanie being more like what Jughead or the Pope wears. Being totally bald I rarely go without a cap of some sort outside and it isn't long in the season before I have a
> ...


@12boy sounds as though he’s a bit of a Dapper dresser. I’m proposing the following headwear would lend him a certain elan


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> @12boy sounds as though he’s a bit of a Dapper dresser. I’m proposing the following headwear would lend him a certain elan
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 582474


A good peaky blinders flat cap. I have one of these. Very stylish. Very comfortable


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> A good peaky blinders flat cap. I have one of these. Very stylish. Very comfortable


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 582476




Very dapper.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 582476


I didn’t realise you were mates with one of the Hairy Bikers ! 😁


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I didn’t realise you were mates with one of the Hairy Bikers ! 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 582499


All you needed was a medallion and your ensemble would have been complete Dave.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> All you needed was a medallion and your ensemble would have been complete Dave.


Ahhhh but which one is me ?


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I didn’t realise you were mates with one of the Hairy Bikers ! 😁


You want to see him now, he looks like a hobbit..


----------



## 12boy (5 Apr 2021)

I have been accused of many things but dapper, never. I like flat caps but I feel they require regular shoes, not bike or tennis shoes or sandals. Those require a billed cap, but not a baseball cap which I do not like. Some here favor baseball caps that are a hemisphere or like to have the bill sideways both of which I think are unacceptable. It is common here to wear caps and hats inside restaurants and bars which is a bit uncouth, but here in the West couth aint abundant.


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2021)

I'm a Barbour jacket and flat cap kinda guy.
It helps to blend in when on Dartmoor or Exmoor.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhhh but which one is me ?


The one holding the camera!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2021)

Just caught up on last night’s Line of Duty. I thought the first couple of episodes were a bit slow but building up nicely now. 
Nothing else on tonight.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just caught up on last night’s Line of Duty. I thought the first couple of episodes were a bit slow but building up nicely now.
> Nothing else on tonight.


You'll freeze!!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll freeze!!


I will too!


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I will too!
> View attachment 582533


Just as you'd be headed out as well.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Apr 2021)

I've been a bit upset this afternoon  one of my neighbours told me that another neighbour (Gwenda) is going around telling everybody that I have stolen something from her, this is the same person that I saved her husbands life !!!!
I tried to phone the police on 101, but had to fill a report online, I've just got a reply back, I just hope it will now stop


> Thank you for contacting Hampshire Constabulary via your online report. If Gwenda reports a theft to the Police, we would be obliged to look into this proportionally. If there was no evidence proving you had stolen from her (confirmed CCTV, independent witnesses), then we would not take her report forward and would just log it (without you being linked as a suspect). If Gwenda is doing anything to you directly please report this to us.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been a bit upset this afternoon  one of my neighbours told me that another neighbour (Gwenda) is going around telling everybody that I have stolen something from her, this is the same person that I saved her husbands life !!!!
> I tried to phone the police on 101, but had to fill a report online, I've just got a reply back, I just hope it will now stop


Ignore her and what she might be saying about you. Easier say than do, but you know what you have/haven't done.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2021)

That's better. I have just added someone to my ignore list, well actually it's the only person on my ignore list .


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That's better. I have just added someone to my ignore list, well actually it's the only person on my ignore list .


Awww.....poor Classic!  Just joking Classic....it’s not you. Lol.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That's better. I have just added someone to my ignore list, well actually it's the only person on my ignore list .


How about Mr WD, I thought he was on your ignore list ? 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> How about Mr WD, I thought he was on your ignore list ? 😁




He is always on my ignore list, but it's a different one.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Awww.....poor Classic!  Just joking Classic....it’s not you. Lol.


Two words, midnight & crossroads.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Two words, midnight & crossroads.


You can be Benny and I’ll be Miss Diane


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You can be Benny and I’ll be Miss Diane




I call Mr WD benny when he wears his woolly hats.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You can be Benny and I’ll be Miss Diane


I'll be Shughie McFee, all those meat cleavers!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2021)

Morning. Yet another chilly one. No sign of much increase in the temperature until at least the middle of the month 

Oh well. Off for a walk. I’ll grab milk on the way back then go round later for the lighter stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been a bit upset this afternoon  one of my neighbours told me that another neighbour (Gwenda) is going around telling everybody that I have stolen something from her, this is the same person that I saved her husbands life !!!!
> I tried to phone the police on 101, but had to fill a report online, I've just got a reply back, I just hope it will now stop


Sounds like the onset of dementia to me (her not you  )
If it is you need to be forgiving.
I witnessed a similar thing years ago. A guy I knew was sooo helpful to this old girl and then she started to accuse him of stealing from her.
He was distraught but she could not help herself.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2021)

Morning all .
0° here. Thats what I hate about uk weather....the ridiculous fluxuations  
That was a cold night!!! I woke approx 0200 and was cold but too tired to get out and throw another blanket on.
About to open up for the 1st carer.....they normally get here early.
Then its an Aldi dash for some bits.
MrsD wants me to take her out but I think it is too cold just sat in the wheel chair. I would be ok pushing but just sat there ??


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks, sunny but its a bit fresh


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2021)

Morning all. 

Bit nippy out. Might have a walk down to the village for a newspaper.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2021)

Morning. Well I wasn't expecting this when I opened the curtains . 0 deg here. Stay safe folks.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That's better. I have just added someone to my ignore list, well actually it's the only person on my ignore list .



Well done


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks,
I was going to say that it's a bit nippy down here, but having seen @welsh dragon photo's I won't complain!
Just had simultaneous Veg Box delivery and Blue Bin collection, the excitement promises to grow with the probable arrival of an AIrbus cargo plane which has been arriving into Hurn from New York a couple of times a week recently.
I use the "FlightRadar" App to identify the 'Planes that I hear, I've recently downloaded a similar app for shipping called " Marine Traffic" which is very good, it shows all the Cruise Ships that are moored up outside Poole Harbour and Weymouth. I was astonished when i realised that it shows the Sandbanks Chain Ferry which only travels a few hundred yards between Sandbanks and Studland, which side it happens to be on plus it's progress to and fro in real time.
Still lots of shed maintenance outstanding so I'll jump on the Turbo first.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Bit nippy out. Might have a walk down to the village for a newspaper.


May be an extra pullover instead of newspaper


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> May be an extra pullover instead of newspaper


.......and he can stuff the newspaper up his jumper on the way back to keep the wind chill off like the cyclists of old did


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> .......and he can stuff the newspaper up his jumper on the way back to keep the wind chill off like the cyclists of old did



I rode regularly with a fella who would do that on a cold winter club ride.


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> .......and he can stuff the newspaper up his jumper on the way back to keep the wind chill off like the cyclists of old did


Mo your not suggesting Dirk should “ stuff it up his jumper” . I hope you’re not bitter because he lives in the tropical south .


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I rode regularly with a fella who would do that on a cold winter club ride.


Think it used to be quite common until all the technical windproof fabrics came in.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2021)

Good morning world. It's 0⁰, beautifully sunny, absolutely still and not a cloud in the sky.

Tuesday is usually housework day. I'm not going to waste a dry, sunny day so housework is postponed to Thursday when it's forecast to rain - a lot.

Instead I'll begin the garage clean out. I have a plan - B&Q first as we need a new hosepipe. At same time I'll buy one of those disposable decorator's suits with a hood:

Empty junk from garage
Put on suit
Use leaf blower to blow down cobwebs, spiders**, etc from roof, walls and floor
Junk back into garage, most of this lives in the rafters
Get walls ready to paint
** I hate those big buggers, Huntsman spiders, and I know the garage will have a large population hence suit and leaf blower. They really make me jump.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> .......and he can stuff the newspaper up his jumper on the way back to keep the wind chill off like the cyclists of old did


I did that once in June it was so cold and I do not regard myself as a cyclist of old. 1956 probably.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2021)

Dry and sunny just now but still strong wind so high wind chill and snow showers forecast for later.
Tomorrow looks like a possibility for getting out but still periods of high winds. 
May try leaning the trike seat back a bit more to give less wind resistance.
Temperature seems to be going to rise a bit by the weekend.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Apr 2021)

Hi it's


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hi it's


It's not, it's just you!


----------



## numbnuts (6 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That's better. I have just added someone to my ignore list, well actually it's the only person on my ignore list .


Only one I have half the bloody fourm on my ignore list


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Only one I have half the bloody fourm on my ignore list


Lol. Sounds like a good idea! Any interesting posts continually get taken over by the same opinionated few and it puts anyone else off getting involved. Safer in here


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2021)

Just as all the snow has all but gone, it's started to snow again


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just as all the snow has all but gone, it's started to snow again


Forecast says we could have a shower here but ok so far. Off to the supermarket shortly. I have a notion for something different but don’t know what. Lol. I will browse.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2021)

What is it about the British media? Let's make a positive in to a negative. We seem to have enormous success with these vaccines both in backing the right one and administering it.

The Guardian is reporting the MHRA are reviewing data to investigate if the AZ vaccine is safe for under 30s. There have been 18 instances of unusual blood clots in 18.1m vaccinations but the overwhelming advice is the vaccine is safe and the risk benefit is hugely in favour of the vaccine. Fair enough. Decent reporting.

A Daily Express front page headline has popped up in my news feed:

*AstraZeneca vaccines could be BANNED for young Britons - UK investigates rare blood clots*

I despair.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2021)

Rant over. Porridge and clean garage next.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Sounds like a good idea! Any interesting posts continually get taken over by the same opinionated few and it puts anyone else off getting involved. Safer in here


With you on that Mo..... avoid like the plague.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Dry and sunny just now but still strong wind so high wind chill and snow showers forecast for later.
> Tomorrow looks like a possibility for getting out but still periods of high winds.
> May try leaning the trike seat back a bit more to give less wind resistance.
> Temperature seems to be going to rise a bit by the weekend.


A nice comfy pillow with an angled mirror would allow you to lie almost flat. Chop the bottom off a down sleeping bag so your feet can reach the pedals and you’ll be snug. Try not to doze off though…


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2021)

Very cold and frosty here, but the great April Poshshire Snodrift of 2021, all 1 cm of it, vanished overnight.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just as all the snow has all but gone, it's started to snow again


It 'wanted' to snow here but I sent it in your direction.
I am kind like that


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Rant over. Porridge and clean garage next.


What sauce on/with the clean garage?
Will there be enough left for mid morning?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It 'wanted' to snow here but I sent it in your direction.
> I am kind like that




Of course you are.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A nice comfy pillow with an angled mirror would allow you to lie almost flat. Chop the bottom off a down sleeping bag so your feet can reach the pedals and you’ll be snug. Try not to doze off though…


I think I’m off to look for a recumbent. You've just sold it to me.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2021)

People booking May holidays abroad!!! Is it me?
France is on a 4 week lock down.
UK is expecting a 3rd wave (depending who you listen to).
Yet people are booking May holidays.
OK, at my age and with we have going on, holidays are on the back burner. But, 6 weeks ago, before the sh*t hit the fan we had decided to 'wait this virus out'.
What think you ?


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A nice comfy pillow with an angled mirror would allow you to lie almost flat. Chop the bottom off a down sleeping bag so your feet can reach the pedals and you’ll be snug. Try not to doze off though…


Or,


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> People booking May holidays abroad!!! Is it me?
> France is on a 4 week lock down.
> UK is expecting a 3rd wave (depending who you listen to).
> Yet people are booking May holidays.
> ...


You get another two weeks holiday upon your return.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Apr 2021)

Looks freezing outside

probably not going out today - back started aching last night for no apparent reason
my wife even emptied the dishwasher for me last night - so I must be bad!!!!


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You get another two weeks holiday upon your return.


A quite expensive holiday. The compulsory quarantine could be done for half the price they demand. Who gets the excess profit I wonder. Given the Tory record anything is likely. Not that I am a conspiracy theorist or anything.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Looks freezing outside
> 
> probably not going out today - back started aching last night for no apparent reason
> my wife even emptied the dishwasher for me last night - so I must be bad!!!!


It’s baltic out there! Just back from the supermarket. Freezing wind and flickers of snow. I bought a Grenade protein bar to have with my cuppa as it’s so horrible.....any excuse for something nice to eat!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> People booking May holidays abroad!!! Is it me?
> France is on a 4 week lock down.
> UK is expecting a 3rd wave (depending who you listen to).
> Yet people are booking May holidays.
> ...


I can’t even remember what a holiday feels like it’s been so long, but certainly wouldn’t even contemplate anything other than a uk self catering just now.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> With you on that Mo..... avoid like the plague.


Oh I don't know I just like to poke them now and again just for fun. Sadist?


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> People booking May holidays abroad!!! Is it me?
> France is on a 4 week lock down.
> UK is expecting a 3rd wave (depending who you listen to).
> Yet people are booking May holidays.
> ...


Trying to start a fight on this section of the forum? 
At my age I am afraid the virus will probably outlast me. 
Don't know how I am going to last another summer confined by those with no regard for rules or common sense.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You get another two weeks holiday upon your return.


Not free and you are slightly limited as to activities


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2021)

Wow it's a massive 2 deg here and feeling like 0 deg. And we keep having snow flurries


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s baltic out there! Just back from the supermarket. Freezing wind and flickers of snow. I bought a Grenade protein bar to have with my cuppa as it’s so horrible.....any excuse for something nice to eat!


Why drink it if you know it's horrible. Make a decent cuppa.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not free and you are slightly limited as to activities


Feet up, watch the telly.
Climb the walls on day 10.


----------



## jongooligan (6 Apr 2021)

Hi folks. Haven't been around for a while. You know how it is in retirement - so much to do, so little time......

Just thought I'd drop in as I slept for thirteen and a half hours last night and it made me think that I wouldn't have been able to do that if I was still w*rking. Should be feeling full of zing but could go back to bed tbh.


----------



## gavroche (6 Apr 2021)

Holidays ? I already had 6 weeks in Devon and going back for another 2 or 3 on Monday. My wife has had 4 months so far but coming back with me this time, sometime in early May. We shall see what the rest of the year brings but I am not hopeful about going abroad.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2021)

What's this white stuff?!


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Apr 2021)

Mrs ex laser and I really wanted to go back to the Italian lakes for our wedding anniversary this year but what with COVID and Brexsh@t there is no way its worth the trouble and the risk .
We have booked a deckhouse at emsworth for a week at the start July ( fingers crossed we don’t get another lock down ) instead. It a lovely place and we can take and store all the bikes and boats/paddleboards etc that we want. We have been there before so no wasted time finding out we’re things are 😀


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Feet up, watch the telly.
> Climb the walls on day 10.


My son and gavroche's as well do this every few weeks when working in Taiwan. At least they get paid for it but holidaymakers don't.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2021)

I've been for a little bimble this morning, 25 miles, did my Meriden loop stopping at Berkswell to take some pictures, a lovely bright sunny morning, with a stiff bitter cold breeze, one those that blows through you rather round you. a lovely ride out with the wind behind me, but a serious slog into the breeze crossing Coventry at the end, Thats the first time out the house since Saturday, apart from getting the papers from the corner shop, and I enjoyed that.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> People booking May holidays abroad!!! Is it me?
> France is on a 4 week lock down.
> UK is expecting a 3rd wave (depending who you listen to).
> Yet people are booking May holidays.
> ...



Personally... I would not be flying anywhere, but, if lockdown was lifted in (say) France, Germany, etc, I think I would risk a trip through the tunnel in our Motorhome and a month or so in mainland Europe. Up until March 2020, we used to go for 5 months per year, in two "sessions" of 3 months and 2 months. We were in Spain when the first Covid lockdown hit (March 2020).

Each to their own of course, but, my view of Covid is, it is not going away, so, we have to adjust and live with it. At 73, I probably don't have that many years left, and, I do not wish to spend them confined to the house. IMHO, it is a case of balancing the risks. Can't see me using crowded public transport for a while, for example.


----------



## gavroche (6 Apr 2021)

@Dirk I forgot to mention before, make sure you have your umbrella handy next week as I'll be back.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Personally... I would not be flying anywhere, but, if lockdown was lifted in (say) France, Germany, etc, I think I would risk a trip through the tunnel in our Motorhome and a month or so in mainland Europe. Up until March 2020, we used to go for 5 months per year, in two "sessions" of 3 months and 2 months. We were in Spain when the first Covid lockdown hit (March 2020).
> 
> Each to their own of course, but, my view of Covid is, it is not going away, so, we have to adjust and live with it. At 73, I probably don't have that many years left, and, I do not wish to spend them confined to the house. IMHO, it is a case of balancing the risks. Cant see me using crowded public transport for a while, for example.


On our last flight home they announced that no one should eat peanuts as there were people on board with allergies.
I (politely) asked how me eating peanuts could affect someone in another part of the plane. They explained that the spores etc get into the air con system 
We later thought.....blimey, what if there is just one person on the plane with Covid .


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2021)

gavroche said:


> @Dirk I forgot to mention before, make sure you have your umbrella handy next week as I'll be back.


That's OK - I'll be in Cornwall.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2021)

Had my latest Isle of Man TT Riders Association newsletter.
I think they could have used more stamps.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2021)

Just on the thought of poking the ultra serious from time to time reminds me I have difficulty dealing with people who have no sense of humour and cannot understand irony.
I must stop poking fun at things on our local humourless FB page. I have just got off with a short ban this time and am allowed to post again. Not sure what I did this time but the mods forbid swear words like "settler" and anything which might frighten a tourist. I think I gave a " like " to a forbidden topic which slipped through the net.


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Apr 2021)

The trouble is on a forum or fb page it’s very difficult sometimes to tell if someone’s trying to be funny in a dark way or are just being a dick 😂😂😂😂


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> The trouble is on a forum or fb page it’s very difficult sometimes to tell if someone’s trying to be funny in a dark way or are just being a dick 😂😂😂😂


Depends on the size of the forum I think. On here I probably can tell the difference due to the relatively small numbers involved.
On our local FB page my name appears and if they have no idea who I am that is their problem. I have been here for nearly 50 years now and anybody of any consequence will know who I am and whether I am serious or not.
I also know most who post regularly on FB and there are one or two known stirrers who do not even live here but feel they have to put their oar in. Local ones I can judge easily enough.
Am I being too serious?


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow it's a massive 2 deg here and feeling like 0 deg. And we keep having snow flurries


6.4°C here, with the odd attempt at snowing being made.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2021)

And it's snowing yet again.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> That's OK - I'll be in Cornwall.


Have to ask how you'll be managing inter county travel, other than for work, medical or essential purposes.


----------



## pawl (6 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Sounds like a good idea! Any interesting posts continually get taken over by the same opinionated few and it puts anyone else off getting involved. Safer in here



Could not agree more.I perhaps stupidly dipped into some of the threads and came to the opinion that I didn’t want to be part of a supposedly friendly cycling community.This is the first time I have been on the site for three weeks Reading some of the threads made me wonder if some members actually owned a bike let alone ride one Like you some of the posts look interesting are taken over by the opinionated few and often has no relevance to the original thread title.I will stick to the mundane and retirement threads in future 

Second jab due a week on Friday

Had a short ride this morning.Felt like three degrees Sunny but blooming windy


I hope that dave r and dave7 situation is improving 

Can’t believe it just looked out of the window and it’s trying to snow


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2021)

Sleety snow here, at present.


----------



## pawl (6 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been for a little bimble this morning, 25 miles, did my Meriden loop stopping at Berkswell to take some pictures, a lovely bright sunny morning, with a stiff bitter cold breeze, one those that blows through you rather round you. a lovely ride out with the wind behind me, but a serious slog into the breeze crossing Coventry at the end, Thats the first time out the house since Saturday, apart from getting the papers from the corner shop, and I enjoyed that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 582611



My dad called it a lazy wind.,goes through you rather than round you.
Are those stocks used for noisy cyclists 🚴‍♀️ 
Good to see you are managing to get a ride in


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> .......
> 
> I will stick to the *mundane and retirement threads* in future
> 
> .......



Mundane indeed, a person could be offended


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have to ask how you'll be managing inter county travel, other than for work, medical or essential purposes.


Doesn't need 'managing' - travel restrictions lifted on March 29th and domestic self catering holidays OK from 12th April.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2021)

Still sunny here but cold. Intermittent snow showers.
Dusting on the higher Mull mountains I can see from my win






dow.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Mundane indeed, a person could be offended


could be offended....COULD BE OFFENDED.
I am deeply hurt.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2021)

Bit of snow and hail here. Don't think it will last.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> My dad called it a lazy wind.,goes through you rather than round you.
> Are those stocks used for noisy cyclists 🚴‍♀️
> Good to see you are managing to get a ride in



Yes, I'm getting a ride in, only once a week, and only 20-25 miles, but its better than staying in. The stocks haven't been used for a long time, most village stocks have long disappeared, but I'm sure if we tried we could find a use for them.


----------



## 12boy (6 Apr 2021)

I find the mundane thread much like this one except the posters are often much younger than this one and they simply lack the worldly wisdom, gravitas and earthy humor found here. Or our lovely ladies who can earthy with the best of them.
On a totally different topic, I had read that grinding coffee beans in an electric grinder with a spinning blade is very bad, especially for french press coffee which should be coarse. So I bought a manual burr grinder which does remove any bitterness or acidity. I had previously twined and shellacked my Stanley cup which I use in lieu of my Bodum glass one, and was surprised to see how well the grinder and Stanley match.
It will be colder today with a chance of much needed rain. Yesterday was devoured with Mrs 12's Dr. visit and some shopping. Aside from a little stretching no exercise but considerable gluttony. Today I plan a little ride and the inevitable chores.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2021)

We dont want you here.......get over to Welshie land where you belong.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> I find the mundane thread much like this one except the posters are often much younger than this one and they simply lack the worldly wisdom, gravitas and earthy humor found here. Or our lovely ladies who can earthy with the best of them.
> On a totally different topic, I had read that grinding coffee beans in an electric grinder with a spinning blade is very bad, especially for french press coffee which should be coarse. So I bought a manual burr grinder which does remove any bitterness or acidity. I had previously twined and shellacked my Stanley cup which I use in lieu of my Bodum glass one, and was surprised to see how well the grinder and Stanley match.
> It will be colder today with a chance of much needed rain. Yesterday was devoured with Mrs 12's Dr. visit and some shopping. Aside from a little stretching no exercise but considerable gluttony. Today I plan a little ride and the inevitable chores.


You might have been interested in yesterday’s tv programme The Repair Shop. One of the items they restored to full working condition was an old Italian manual coffee grinder. 

Which reminds me it will be on at 4.30. See what they are repairing today.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2021)

It looks like it could start snowing again, so Dave will get his wish


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We dont want you here.......get over to Welshie land where you belong.
> View attachment 582640


No snow, hail or anything white here - and we are only a few miles away!
must be the warmth from all the chemical waste!!!

or being closer to the Mersey - or something


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2021)

We've had bright sunny intervals with sleet showers all afternoon, I'm glad I rode this morning in the bright sun before the showers started.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2021)

A lovely spring day at here in Poshshire.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> No snow, hail or anything white here - and we are only a few miles away!
> must be the warmth from all the chemical waste!!!
> 
> or being closer to the Mersey - or something


Me and my gob

snowing and blowing a gale now


----------



## pawl (6 Apr 2021)

L


BoldonLad said:


> Mundane indeed, a person could be offended




At my advancing years I can be nothing else but MUNDANE


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Apr 2021)

Hail storm and high winds❄️ Not at all pleasant out there. I’ve been sleeping for most of the afternoon and feels like the onset of lurgy. 
A large Whisky and an early night feels like the best course of action.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2021)

We just had a dose of thundersnow. 20 minutes later the sun is out!


----------



## numbnuts (6 Apr 2021)

Been a long day as I haven't been out at all  is it time to go to bed yet as I'm bored


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It looks like it could start snowing again, so Dave will get his wish


WoW.....married all these years and finally got my wish


----------



## 12boy (6 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We dont want you here.......get over to Welshie land where you belong.
> View attachment 582640


Why don't you like your table and chairs? Besides they are Irish, don't you know? After all they are Paddy O'Furniture arn't they?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2021)

Hello. My garage is clean. Tomorrow I will paint the walls. Happy, happy Paul. 



Dave7 said:


> People booking May holidays abroad!!! Is it me?
> France is on a 4 week lock down.
> UK is expecting a 3rd wave (depending who you listen to).
> Yet people are booking May holidays.
> ...



We have a cottage booked for a week in Cornwall in mid September. We did discuss driving through France to visit friends in the Pyrenees, Provence and Nice. Then their third wave hit.

We won't go on a plane this year. We're discussing a trip to the States and Costa Rica for late summer/early autumn 2022.



Dave7 said:


> On our last flight home they announced that no one should eat peanuts as there were people on board with allergies.
> I (politely) asked how me eating peanuts could affect someone in another part of the plane. They explained that the spores etc get into the air con system
> We later thought.....blimey, what if there is just one person on the plane with Covid .



June 2019 we were flying back from Portugal with easyJet. It was announced no nut based snacks would be served as someone on board was allergic. OK with that.

A bit later food was served. Having nothing else to do I idly read the contents label:

Warning this product may contain nuts and is not suitable for those with nut allergies.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello. My garage is clean. Tomorrow I will paint the walls. Happy, happy Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as it wasn’t the Pilot who was allergic 😮


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> A lovely spring day at here in Poshshire.
> 
> View attachment 582646
> 
> ...


There's a power cable or drain, running up under the surface that's warm.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Sithi GranMa


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> June 2019 we were flying back from Portugal with easyJet. It was announced no nut based snacks would be served as someone on board was allergic.


What would they do about trains, buses, taxis, shops, bars, restaurants or anywhere else that there might be/have recently been people who were eating/had eaten things with nuts in?


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> What would they do about trains, buses, taxis, shops, bars, restaurants or anywhere else that there might be/have recently been people who were eating/had eaten things with nuts in?


The cost of getting the aircraft down, safely, is more than just pulling up at the side of the road/next station and awaiting an ambulance though.

You'd have thought that the filters for the recirculated air would be able to cope with it though.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> The cost of getting the aircraft down, safely, is more than just pulling up at the side of the road/next station and awaiting an ambulance though.


True... Yikes - *EXAMPLE*!!!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2021)

Good morning all.
Is no one else daft enough to be up yet ?
T'was -2° when I dragged myself out of bed.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2021)

Our son is visiting today....all the way from sunny Nottingham.
He hasn't seen his Mum for months so obviously not since her problems showed up.......so he is biting the bullet.
Food could be the problem we have been living off ready meals recently (very naughty I know).


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2021)

Good day. It's another glorious morning in Lancashire, what else would you expect. Clear blue skies, brilliant sunshine and feckin' cold. Very hard frost and -1⁰ at the moment.

I've declined the chance to ride. "Let's go later when it's warmed up." Met Office is showing a "feels like" of -5⁰ now, -3⁰ at 10.00 rising to 0⁰ at 3.00pm!!! Warms up?

I will paint the garage walls today. I have a new seat post which needs fitting and I'm contemplating taking the mudguards off my Kinesis. Can't decide on that one.

Possibly a couple of trips to the tip.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. It's another glorious morning in Lancashire, what else would you expect. Clear blue skies, brilliant sunshine and feckin' cold. Very hard frost and -1⁰ at the moment.
> 
> I've declined the chance to ride. "Let's go later when it's warmed up." Met Office is showing a "feels like" of -5⁰ now, -3⁰ at 10.00 rising to 0⁰ at 3.00pm!!! Warms up?
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same weather down here in Dorset.


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Paulus (7 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A lovely bright, sunny, frosty start to the day here. 
Another long walk with the dog soon, and then out on the bike for a while with a stop at the fishmonger in the market. MrsP wants some salmon for dinner today. I also fancy some mussels, so I will call in to somewhere to get a bottle of dry white wine and some cream. 
Our son is cycling over later, so a few things to be getting on with. 
Busy busy busy.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2021)

Ich bin aufgestanden!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Pretty much the same weather down here in Dorset.


And here.
Just been out to sort the bins. A beautiful day to get wrapped up and go for a walk but its 0° and imo feels like -2°.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> A lovely bright, sunny, frosty start to the day here.
> Another long walk with the dog soon, and then out on the bike for a while with a stop at the fishmonger in the market. MrsP wants some salmon for dinner today. I also fancy some mussels, *so I will call in to somewhere to get a bottle of dry white wine and some cream*.
> Our son is cycling over later, so a few things to be getting on with.
> ...



Just a casual thought.......I'd be inclined to pop in somewhere and buy some salmon and mussels. 🤔

I must think about tea as well, which means ferreting around in the freezer. Why do we say that? How is searching for something known as ferreting around? Another great imponderable for today.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2021)

@classic33 
A question for you.
Less than a week ago I would get excellent views of the moon from the front bedroom (south west).......this at 05.30.
Then we had some cloudy nights so no moon to see.
Yesterday and this morning have been really clear.... but no sign of Mr moon.
I wasn't going to go outside in my PJs at -3° to look for it.
I realise it 'moves' from day to day but to disappear from view in 4 days ???


----------



## Paulus (7 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Just a casual thought.......I'd be inclined to pop in somewhere and buy some salmon and mussels. 🤔


I missed out the bit about the wine and cream to cook the mussels in


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2021)

Morning. Supposedly 2 deg here but i have my doubts about that. On the plus side, no snow, well not yet anyway.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Haven't looked outside yet.
Off to Ilfracombe LIDL this morning for a bit of shopping and then doggie walking.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2021)

I had to make a sad admission to myself yesterday. I'm unlikely to fly anywhere again with a bike as part of my luggage. My bike box and bag take up a lot of garage space.

Just posted in our club FB page these are free to anyone who collects. Bit sad about this but I know Mrs P is unhappy about the idea of me solo touring in the UK let alone in another country.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2021)

Sun rising over Hengistbury Head this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I had to make a sad admission to myself yesterday. I'm unlikely to fly anywhere again with a bike as part of my luggage. My bike box and bag take up a lot of garage space.
> 
> Just posted in our club FB page these are free to anyone who collects. Bit sad about this but I know Mrs P is unhappy about the idea of me solo touring in the UK let alone in another country.


Yep.... end of a era so very sad.
My golf subs are due. Not massive at £500ish but not sure if I will bother.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 582736
> 
> 
> Sun rising over Hengistbury Head this morning.


Very nice.
Is that from your place ?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2021)

Mo Mo speak to us Mo


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mo Mo speak to us Mo




She is probably out walking still.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yep.... end of a era so very sad.
> My golf subs are due. Not massive at £500ish but not sure if I will bother.


It's partly about being realistic but mainly respecting Mrs P's unspoken wishes. My haemorrhage in 2019 will lead her to ask "Are you sure about this?" My answer would be "Yes" but at the same time I know she wouldn't stop me and it's just her way to express her view.

Going with a friend would be OK but it's unlikely to happen. On the other hand my bunch of daft old duffers are hoping to UK tour this summer.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Ich bin aufgestanden!


 
Your spell checker ain't working


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mo Mo speak to us Mo


Lol. Just back an early walk. Just shy of 7 miles. Bit overcast and very cold still but not as windy so far. 

Porridge this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Very nice.
> Is that from your place ?



HaHa! not that close, That's a photo one of my mates posted when he went for a walk with his wife first thing this morning.
We're quite close to various bits of shoreline, the grockly bits are a couple of miles away and we rarely go there as there are nicer, quieter bits of beach and shoreline that aren't well known to visitors.

The " Millionaires Row" around Sandbanks Peninsula where the likes of Harry Redknapp and various other " Celebrities " live is awful, the traffic can be a nightmare as it's a one way system around the Peninsula, with the Sandbanks Chain Ferry at the tip. In summer when it gets very busy the tailback for the ferry often blocks the entrances to the big houses. There are far better locations with stunning views, but Sandbanks became the "in place" to live for those of a certain ilk. This from time to time would lead to a house that had been built just a few years previously changing hands, and the new owners demolishing it completely and building a new one to their own design. Our running club met every Sunday for the "Purbecks Run " we'd park up free of charge on the Sandbanks side and then travel over as foot passengers on the 08:20 sailing as it only cost a quid to travel across to the Studland side, and the return journey was free.

( Anecdote time ) : If you cycled around the Harbour from one side of the Chain ferry to the other it was 26 Miles. A couple of mates used to do it quite regularly but always started on the SandBanks side to save themselves the cost of the ferry. These same lads, once they got their bus passes would get on the bus at the stop by the ferry and get off at the stop on the other side, just to save a quid!

The free parking went a few years ago when the council put in Parking meters. I'm hoping that I can get fit enough to head back over as I'm really missing running in February, on soft sand down Studland beach into the teeth of a biting wind that's laced with sleet, while nursing a hangover 🤔


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Ich bin aufgestanden!


Ich auch


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ich auch


Bless you!


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Your spell checker ain't working



Mines dyslexic.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Mines dyslexic.


I don't need one I went to skool


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I don't need one I went to skool


Lol. My primary school headmaster kept giving us spelling tests and also encouraged us to read a lot. It seemed to help with reasonable spelling although there's still the odd word stumps me.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> I missed out the bit about the wine and cream to cook the mussels in


“ I always cook with wine sometimes I even put in the food “. Keith Floyd .
PaulSB this is the UK ,you live in the North West of England . Keep one good bike with mudguards for use all year round.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Apr 2021)

Been out shopping in the sunshine.
Forecast for today looks possible for triking but just looked out and it is snowing so need to wait and see what develops over the next hour or so.
Tomorrow hail and gales forecast again and remaining very cold for the rest of the week.


----------



## pawl (7 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 582736
> 
> 
> Sun rising over Hengistbury Head this morning.





That reminds me of holidays in Bournemouth with my parents I used to love going to Mudiford .There was a stall on the quay side selling Cockles and Muscles

I seem to remember at high or low tide there was a very strong current in the narrow entrance to the harbour


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Been out shopping in the sunshine.
> Forecast for today looks possible for triking but just looked out and it is snowing so need to wait and see what develops over the next hour or so.
> Tomorrow hail and gales forecast again and remaining very cold for the rest of the week.


Supposed to be tropical here tomorrow at 11° max.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2021)

Been to town. It's market day but there was hardly any stalls and most of those are rubbish so I didn't bother.

My phone has predictive text that's a pain in the butt as It keep changing whole words just as I press the button. I'm famous for it as Mo can attest to


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @classic33
> A question for you.
> Less than a week ago I would get excellent views of the moon from the front bedroom (south west).......this at 05.30.
> Then we had some cloudy nights so no moon to see.
> ...


We
I haven't got it!!


You'll have been seeing it as it was rising. Today it's showing as rising at 5:40am, if you get a clear sky today you should see it, not tonight.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Been to town. It's market day but there was hardly any stalls and most of those are rubbish so I didn't bother.
> 
> My phone has predictive text that's a pain in the butt as It keep changing whole words just as I press the button. I'm famous for it as Mo can attest to


Yep...........either that or you do really blow a hoodie!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> We
> I haven't got it!!
> 
> 
> You'll have been seeing it as it was rising. Today it's showing as rising at 5:40am, if you get a clear sky today you should see it, not tonight.


What??? The moon RISING at 05 40. Surely thats the sun.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2021)

There's the bin lorry. I will bring in the bins then have some lunch soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> There's the bin lorry. I will bring in the bins then have some lunch soon.




How exciting. Our bin day is tomorrow so that will be my excitement for the day.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What??? The moon RISING at 05 40. Surely thats the sun.


According to Willy Weather, moonrise was at 05:39 this morning. Time and date give 05:40.
Sunrise was 06:31 according to Time and Date.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> According to Willy Weather, moonrise was at 05:39 this morning. Time and date give 05:40.
> Sunrise was 06:31 according to Time and Date.


Showing my ignorance here. How can we see the moon at eg 2200 if it doesn't rise till 0530 ?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> How exciting. Our bin day is tomorrow so that will be my excitement for the day.


Ours is tomorrow..... blue and green. I took them out at 0700 this morning because I am a good boy


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ours is tomorrow..... blue and green. I took them out at 0700 this morning because I am a good boy




I will send Mr WD out with the bins later.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Showing my ignorance here. How can we see the moon at eg 2200 if it doesn't rise till 0530 ?


Easy, you don't.
Last few days of March, you'd have seen the moon at night, as it were setting.

Moonrise and setting times for April.
https://www.timeanddate.com/moon/uk/chester?month=4&year=2021


----------



## oldwheels (7 Apr 2021)

The snow did not actually come but some cars coming in from Dervaig out west have a coating of snow frozen on.
Went out on the trike anyway in sunshine and not too much wind. Bitterly cold due to wind chill tho’ and I am wearing the same outfit as all winter. Nice run all the same and pushing a higher gear so must be getting fitter.
Only a couple of tourist cars so the easter ones must have mostly gone home.
Still very little bird life. A couple of crows and nothing on the lochs.
This shows my turning point this morning.


----------



## GM (7 Apr 2021)

G'day y'all.. bloooooming freezing here, can't get motivated to do anything. Even the dog is not keen on going out. Waiting for a delivery, I've getting some new speakers for the man cave, that'll give me something to do when they arrive.
Zoom quiz tonight, I've got to sort out some teaser questions, that's something else to do! 

Enjoy the rest of your day folks!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2021)

We are having yesterday's leftover lamb casserole. I always think casseroles taste better the day after they are made


----------



## gavroche (7 Apr 2021)

Salut. Horrible weather today so staying in and ponder on what to do next. Car is going in tomorrow to have new cambelt and water pump fitted and that's my highlight of the week. Passez une bonne journee.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2021)

Noticed when out for the bins it is still really cold  The thought of a snuggle under the duvet is currently more tempting rather than another walk!


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2021)

Not feeling terribly chipper. There's stuff going on healthwise that i'll reveal when certain things are confirmed (or eliminated).

Suffice to say I'm not at my best and heading for an hour's sofa time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut. Horrible weather today so staying in and ponder on what to do next. Car is going in tomorrow to have new cambelt and water pump fitted and that's my highlight of the week. Passez une bonne journee.


Reading your post I misinterpreted cambelt as Camembert 😁


----------



## gavroche (7 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Reading your post I misinterpreted cambelt as Camembert 😁


Camembert would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Apr 2021)

I went for a walk and I saw my neigbour who accused me of stealing from her across the road from me, I crossed the road and said to her -
“if you've got something to say, say it to me and not gossip around the village, you have accused me of stealing from you, which she replied
“you have”
I replied “in that case report me to the police” she replied 
“I can't be bothered” 
with that I called her a “f.... liar” 
OK I lost my cool and I know I shouldn't have done.
I reported it to the police again.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Easy, you don't.
> Last few days of March, you'd have seen the moon at night, as it were setting.
> 
> Moonrise and setting times for April.
> https://www.timeanddate.com/moon/uk/chester?month=4&year=2021


My head hurts


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I went for a walk and I saw my neigbour who accused me of stealing from her across the road from me, I crossed the road and said to her -
> “if you've got something to say, say it to me and not gossip around the village, you have accused me of stealing from you, which she replied
> “you have”
> I replied “in that case report me to the police” she replied
> ...


Perhaps she meant that you stole her heart?


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My head hurts


Try not to think too hard about it.

If you've clear skies, and feel like nipping out(PJ's or not), looking southwards it should be visible.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Try not to think too hard about it.
> 
> If you've clear skies, and feel like nipping out(PJ's or not), looking southwards it should be visible.


What time would that be ?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2021)

I was just reading *THIS ARTICLE* about a young woman suffering from Long Covid. She had a big battle to get doctors to take it seriously and eventually work out what was going on. I have read about a lot of these cases and thought that the symptoms sound very similar to those I had with my two pulmonary embolisms (emboli? ). Then, towards the end of the article...



Article said:


> A lung gas transfer test showed her breathing levels to be 53%, the same level as a patient with lung disease, and doctors found an obstruction at the top of her right lung, which they believe to be mini blood clots.
> 
> She started blood-thinning medication in February as a "matter of urgency" to try to clear the clots.


Hah - exactly!

The first time I had one massive clot, which was impossible to miss on a scan. The second time, it was like somebody had blasted my lungs with a shotgun - scores of mini clots, just like that poor woman has.

Incidentally, I have had similar symptoms again since I felt ill a couple of months ago. Not _serious _symptoms, but significant shortness of breath and nausea, with heart palpitations. I reckon that I have had some more minor clotting, either due to a dose of Covid-19, or maybe just because I have not been getting enough exercise. Lying down for an average of 23 hours a day is _NOT _healthy!

It's cold out there, but I am going to nip out for a quick lumpy singlespeed ride to get the blood moving again...



welsh dragon said:


> My phone has predictive text that's a pain in the butt as It keep changing whole words just as I press the button. I'm famous for it as Mo can attest to


I sent a text yesterday with a mention of the snooker...

"Stephen Henry..."

"Sorry, Stephen He dry..."

"Aaargh - Stephen HENDRY - damn autocorrect!!!!!"


----------



## 12boy (7 Apr 2021)

I shut off the damn predictive text because I have to proof everything anyway. it is easier for me to spot a mispelling than a wrong word.
Very little precip yesterday and it will go from 2C to14C by the afternoon. A ride shall be ridden and stuff planted. I have been wintering over some potted plants in my garage and many did not make it. They are clogging up the garage so I will have to remove the dead and the living. I am hoping the survivors will fit in just one coldframe. We will see.
I keep thinking about St Augustine's prayer for constancy and celibacy.... but not yet. My version is for me to be kinder and more patient, and Lord, get off your butt...I am tired of waiting.
Drago I hope you feel better soon and your medical news can help. 
Be safe and well.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having yesterday's leftover lamb casserole. I always think casseroles taste better the day after they are made


Same as a good curry.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Been to town. It's market day but there was hardly any stalls and most of those are rubbish so I didn't bother.
> 
> My phone has predictive text that's a pain in the butt as It keep changing* whole words just as I press the button*. I'm famous for it as Mo can attest to



I managed to invite some friends for a sleepover last week.



welsh dragon said:


> We are having yesterday's leftover lamb casserole. I always think casseroles taste better the day after they are made



Yep, gotta agree with this one


----------



## rustybolts (7 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I will send Mr WD out with the bins later.


Hope he's pushing them , not in one of them


----------



## Paulus (7 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having yesterday's leftover lamb casserole. I always think casseroles taste better the day after they are made


Everything has had a chance to marinate. 
The same with a curry, even a curry shop one, buy it one day, eat it the next.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2021)

Beer gardens open from Monday next week.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2021)

Hmm, an eventful 6 km lumpy circuit on my singlespeed bike to pick up a Metro...

I spotted a movement reflected in the side mirror of a parked van. I had already left a door's width, but decided to move further out into the road _just in case_. That gave me room to swerve round the driver and glare at him as jumped out, and started to run across in front of me carrying a parcel. _*LOOK BEFORE STEPPING OUT INTO THE ROAD!! *_
A woman pushing a child in a buggy suddenly stepped out into a junction that I was turning into. I had anticipated it and was able to go round the front of the buggy. _*LOOK BEFORE STEPPING OUT INTO THE ROAD!! *_
There was a parked van on the opposite side of the road, facing in the same direction as me. I was overtaking parked vehicles on my side and leaving a gap in the 'door zone'. I suddenly spotted the front wheel of the van turn to face towards the centre of the road. It was about to shoot out! I braked, and swerved left into the door zone on my side. The van was by now accelerating into the 'empty' road, which, er, actually had me riding my bike along it. I shouted at the driver and just squeezed into the gap between the right sides of the parked cars and the left side of the van. The driver looked extremely startled. I gave him the black look of death... _*LOOK BEFORE DRIVING OUT INTO THE ROAD!! *_
Apart from those 3, the other pedestrians and drivers that I encountered were generally attentive and reasonably sensible!


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 582736
> 
> 
> Sun rising over Hengistbury Head this morning.


06:28am?


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What time would that be ?


I got my time wrong, it'd have been setting. 
Moonrise is 05:59 on Thursday.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, an eventful 6 km lumpy circuit on my singlespeed bike to pick up a Metro...
> 
> I spotted a movement reflected in the side mirror of a parked van. I had already left a door's width, but decided to move further out into the road _just in case_. That gave me room to swerve round the driver and glare at him as jumped out, and started to run across in front of me carrying a parcel. _*LOOK BEFORE STEPPING OUT INTO THE ROAD!! *_
> A woman pushing a child in a buggy suddenly stepped out into a junction that I was turning into. I had anticipated it and was able to go round the front of the buggy. _*LOOK BEFORE STEPPING OUT INTO THE ROAD!! *_
> ...


reminds me of when I was learning to drive
I used to drive around in my Dad's car with him as a passenger

we were going past my aunt's house when a pram/buggy just appeared from behind a van
basically - here comes my pram and baby - I'm be along in a bit when I am sure the road is clear

so - basically - some people will push their 'precious baby' out in front of them and only check whether the road is clear when they can see themselves

based on that - expect NO common sense from people
expect the dumb, stupid and the down right aggressive 

or in the words of my Big Grandad ( who didn't drive) drive as if round every corner was a lunatic driving a tank

or a car in this forum's terms

because sooner or later you will come across one


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> reminds me of when I was learning to drive
> I used to drive around in my Dad's car with him as a passenger
> 
> we were going past my aunt's house when a pram/buggy just appeared from behind a van
> ...


Yes! It was pretty unusual to encounter 3 of them in 15 minutes though...


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2021)

Morning. It’s cold and overcast with a slight damp on the road so must have been a little shower. Morning wander shortly after coffee.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> reminds me of when I was learning to drive
> I used to drive around in my Dad's car with him as a passenger
> 
> we were going past my aunt's house when a pram/buggy just appeared from behind a van
> ...


As MrsDs driving instructor drummed into her......always expect the unexpected.
Quick story.
I passed my test when I was 17 (1964). Maybe 3 years later my Dad wanted to learn so he bought a Ford Cortina and I was elected to 'teach' him.
Can't recall if he passed 1st or 2nd time.
What I do recall is that no sooner had he passed he was giving out his orders and telling me what I was doing wrong


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> I got my time wrong, it'd have been setting.
> Moonrise is 05:59 on Thursday.


Same question.......how can we clearly see the moon at 22.00 if it doesn't rise till 05.59. Surely it's setting/disappearing then ?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2021)

A quick good morning.
The physio came to see MrsD yesterday. A good visit.
She was told so many conflicting doom and gloom things in hospital and this guy kicked many of them into touch.
eg she was told that any undue movement could rapidly worsen the condition. She was on 'egg shells'.
This guy had her raising legs, lying down while raising her back, even on all fours for some exercises.
Tiny things to most of us but the look of relief and new belief on her face was priceless.
Today he wants he walking up and down 3 or 4 steps.
Onwards and upwards


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick good morning.
> The physio came to see MrsD yesterday. A good visit.
> She was told so many conflicting doom and gloom things in hospital and this guy kicked many of them into touch.
> eg she was told that any undue movement could rapidly worsen the condition. She was on 'egg shells'.
> ...



Oh that’s such great news Dave! 
so happy to hear it👍


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2021)

I made a lamb curry yesterday.....from spices etc as against a jar of paste (although some of them are very tasty).
This is roughly based on a Jalfreizi but with a bit of "oops, not got any of that so I will throw a bit of this in".
Left it to marinate overnight and its now in the slow cooker.
There are some good chefs on here so you may know what I mean here........it smells nice BUT as though there is something missing.
Come 1600 I will taste it and decide. Its often just some mango chutney or a pinch of sugar.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Oh that’s such great news Dave!
> so happy to hear it👍


Thanks Kev.....must admit I am chuffed.
There was me, MrsD, our son and the physio while he explained, when I threw in "oh good, does that mean we can have sex"?
MrsDs face was a picture.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick good morning.
> The physio came to see MrsD yesterday. A good visit.
> She was told so many conflicting doom and gloom things in hospital and this guy kicked many of them into touch.
> eg she was told that any undue movement could rapidly worsen the condition. She was on 'egg shells'.
> ...


My experience is finding the right person is the task, the one who understands what you want to achieve. After my heart attack I eventually found a physio who after my 59th comment on cycling said, somewhat tetchily I thought, "If I can't get you back to where you were before the heart attack then I've failed" - shut me up for good!! After my brain haemorrhage I was in the depths of despair, one day I met a very senior neuro nurse who advised "Mental and physical health are equally important. Do whatever you want but listen to your body" - this was a couple of weeks after the consultant told me to limit cycling to a gentle, flat 20 - that's 20 minutes not miles!!!

As you say Dave onwards and upwards. Sounds like you may have found the man who understands and will get Mrs D moving ahead. Good luck to Mrs D


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2021)

Hmmm ...........(Good) Morning. Not sure if good is the word. After 4-5 glorious mornings we have the forecast rain, wind and 5C. Awful night's sleep and feel groggy. On the plus side I did plan today as housework and chores day. So it looks like ironing first, housework, general chores and perhaps an ALDI run and maybe even a visit to the tip. Even more on the plus side I feel motivated, my mojo seems to be returning and I want to do stuff - even mundane stuff.

Garage clear out is complete, cleaned and painted. Junk (sorry, stuff we are keeping till it will no longer come in useful) organised and put away. Other junk carefully sorted into plastic, metal, old paint etc ready for a trip to the council tip.

Got shot of my bike box and bag to club members. Excellent. The bag went to a guy who makes everyone smile. Any offer from a member for free stuff or for sale he's likely to snap up. Said items end up on eBay or offered for sale many months later........................he thinks no one notices but we all have a good natured laugh. 

Time to get the ironing board out and find a Netflix film..................


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Abit of a cloudy start to the day here, but not so cold.

All the usual stuff to do. Domestics, dog walking, tea drinking 

I will be having mussels in white wine and cream sauce for dinner, with some crusty bread

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2021)

I have risen!

Doctors this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Doctors this morning.


All the best Drago 👍🤞


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2021)

Good morning everybody


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes! It was pretty unusual to encounter 3 of them in 15 minutes though...



You've had more in 15 minutes than I've had all year.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks, 
I was sipping my coffee while catching up on the thread and noticed that the coffee mug I’m drinking out of is one that Mrs Tenkaykev was given by Poole Hospital NHS Trust to celebrate the Millennium 😮
During my shed tidying yesterday I found a Charles and Di Wedding commemorative Coin on a dusty shelf, I think everyone was issued with one ?
Take care folks


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Getting a few things sorted this morning, ready for our getaway next week. Rang the first site yesterday, just to confirm all is OK.
We will be having a week just outside of Mevagissey, then a week near Lands End followed by a week near Padstow on the way back.
Can't wait!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2021)

Drizzly walk done. I go past a field that has 2 large areas of water that have gathered and never really disappear unless we have an exceptionally long, dry spell.......doesn't happen much up here! There is already quite a bit of wildlife enjoys it and someone has recently put a couple of platforms in so hope the swans might nest on one this year. The swans and geese were near the road this morning so grabbed a quick snap.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2021)

Morning. A dry start here. Not quite as cold as it has been but a tad windy. 

Good news Dave about Mrs D, not about the sex. 

Stay safw folks.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Getting a few things sorted this morning, ready for our getaway next week. Rang the first site yesterday, just to confirm all is OK.
> We will be having a week just outside of Mevagissey, then a week near Lands End followed by a week near Padstow on the way back.
> Can't wait!


We used to like Mevagissey. It had a fab ice cream parlour on the bend.
We sometimes camped at Gorenhaven.
Lands end itself we thought waaay too commercial but I am sure there are beautiful places close by.
Enjoy.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Lands end itself we thought waaay too commercial


I've seen it both ways. Years ago when it was basically just the sign post then later when it had all been revamped. I did enjoy the bit where you went underground and they played a sort of history of the old smuggling and ship wreck times and came up to date with the coastal rescues including a sound effect of a helicopter and even some spray as if it was coming from the sea. Quite atmospheric. Lord knows what it will cost now.


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've seen it both ways. Years ago when it was basically just the sign post then later when it had all been revamped. I did enjoy the bit where you went underground and they played a sort of history of the old smuggling and ship wreck times and came up to date with the coastal rescues including a sound effect of a helicopter and even some spray as if it was coming from the sea. Quite atmospheric. Lord knows what it will cost now.



We visited Lands End when our lads were small, I saw about half the history display, it was too loud for our youngest and I had to take him outside.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> We visited Lands End when our lads were small, I saw about half the history display, it was too loud for our youngest and I had to take him outside.


My mum found it a bit claustrophobic.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Apr 2021)

Just heard a large Airplane in the distance heading out from Hurn. I thought it was the cargo 'plane heading back to New York but it turned out to be a NHS Airbus cargo craft heading for Seoul in Korea. I noticed that it heads across Denmark, Finland and Russia "over the top"


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2021)

Yet more wind and rain to come.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've seen it both ways. Years ago when it was basically just the sign post then later when it had all been revamped. I did enjoy the bit where you went underground and they played a sort of history of the old smuggling and ship wreck times and came up to date with the coastal rescues including a sound effect of a helicopter and even some spray as if it was coming from the sea. Quite atmospheric. Lord knows what it will cost now.


Last time we went was maybe 4 or 5 years ago. Parking charges.... . We explained that we didn't want to stop, just have a look. No chance. So we paid and wandered around.
The Lands End sign.......all fenced off. You now have to pay to take a photo.
Gift shop!!!! I picked up a model of the sign. Underneath it says "made in China". If it had been made locally we would have bought it......crazy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Last time we went was maybe 4 or 5 years ago. Parking charges.... . We explained that we didn't want to stop, just have a look. No chance. So we paid and wandered around.
> The Lands End sign.......all fenced off. You now have to pay to take a photo.
> Gift shop!!!! I picked up a model of the sign. Underneath it says "made in China". If it had been made locally we would have bought it......crazy.


When a friend and I saw Mrs Tenkaykev off on her end to end a few years ago it was similar. We paid to park up, took the bike out of the car and headed to the sign. There were a few people starting the same journey including a group of three lads on road bikes who looked like racing snakes. I got chatting to them and they were raising money for a worthy cause. They were planning on taking a week and their employer had generously given them the time off on full pay. I pointed out that they should have told the boss that it would take at least a fortnight 😉


----------



## pawl (8 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks Kev.....must admit I am chuffed.
> There was me, MrsD, our son and the physio while he explained, when I threw in "oh good, does that mean we can have sex"?
> MrsDs face was a picture.
> [/
> Grimace or grin?


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick good morning.
> The physio came to see MrsD yesterday. A good visit.
> She was told so many conflicting doom and gloom things in hospital and this guy kicked many of them into touch.
> eg she was told that any undue movement could rapidly worsen the condition. She was on 'egg shells'.
> ...


What about walking down the steps, not just up them!

Good to hear though.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Same question.......how can we clearly see the moon at 22.00 if it doesn't rise till 05.59. Surely it's setting/disappearing then ?


Did you see it last night?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you see it last night?


Too cloudy last night.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Too cloudy last night.


All night or only when you looked?


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2021)

Physio had my good lady on her feet this morning, I was out when she came Tuesday when she had her walking a few steps.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Physio had my good lady on her feet this morning, I was out when she came Tuesday when she had her walking a few steps.
> 
> View attachment 582874


Has she nicked MrsDs zimmer ???
Good news Dave.
Should we arrange a competition ?


----------



## rustybolts (8 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks Kev.....must admit I am chuffed.
> There was me, MrsD, our son and the physio while he explained, when I threw in "oh good, does that mean we can have sex"?
> MrsDs face was a picture.


Have sex ? No wonder you had her on all fours and there was a lovely expression on her face  . Seriously though I am delighted for you to get good news as are all the contributors here I am sure. Remember to take care of yourself as well Dave


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Last time we went was maybe 4 or 5 years ago. Parking charges.... . We explained that we didn't want to stop, just have a look. No chance. So we paid and wandered around.
> The Lands End sign.......all fenced off. You now have to pay to take a photo.
> Gift shop!!!! I picked up a model of the sign. Underneath it says "made in China". If it had been made locally we would have bought it......crazy.



I seem to recall that Lands End "attraction" was bought up by Peter d'Savary?, one of the "entrepreneurs" of the Thatcher years? He appears to be one of the few people for whom an encounter with the "President of Nigeria" had a beneficial outcome


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2021)

I have some washing on the line as its quite blustery here. Hope it dries before the rain starts. Sods law and all that.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I seem to recall that Lands End "attraction" was bought up by Peter d'Savary?, one of the "entrepreneurs" of the Thatcher years? He appears to be one of the few people for whom an encounter with the "President of Nigeria" had a beneficial outcome


He also owned the Glenborrodale Castle Hotel up Loch Sunart. We used to pop in for coffee when sailing in company on social occasions. Never met the man but the hotel was ok even with scruff off yachts.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Apr 2021)

Temperature was 6.5C when I got up but a cold, wet and miserable day and feels much colder due to the northerly wind.
We have had no streetlights now for several nights. Very odd looking out after dark as it is pitch black.
Surprised nothing has appeared on a FB page so it must be a forbidden subject. It might frighten a tourist since the place is now run for the tourists and not for those who actually live here.
I once went for a walk with no torch on a nice starry night up Loch Shin in Sutherland. Seemed ok at first but then I realised I could see nothing, not even a hand in front of my face. Dark skies for sure and I had to go very slowly and carefully back to the camp site as I could not see where I was putting my feet. 
Nowadays there are lights everywhere and true darkness is something very rarely encountered.


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2021)

If you are walking the South West Coastal Path, you get in to the Lands End area free of charge - they still charge for the inside 'attractions' though.
Peter de Savary sold off his Lands End interest quite a number of years ago.


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2021)

Yum yum. So easy to cook, so tasty.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 582889
> View attachment 582890
> 
> Yum yum. So easy to cook, so tasty.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2021)

I have to admit my error. I have signed up to TikTok. It's rather addictive I am afraid. Theres a lot of garbage, but some of it is really really funny.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to admit my error. I have signed up to TikTok. It's rather addictive I am afraid. Theres a lot of garbage, but some of it is really really funny.


Just Googled it. It says it’s an app used by young people! Are you sure you’re allowed to use it?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just Googled it. It says it’s an app used by young people! Are you sure you’re allowed to use it?




There are people of all ages on it. From 20 something's to 80 year olds. I am somewhere in between those 2 ages.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2021)

Sausage, pasta and pasta sauce for us today.


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


>


Not a lover of seafood then?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Not a lover of seafood then?


Just the bog standard haddock, cod, scampi, fish cakes, etc. Preferably covered in breadcrumbs/batter and not looking too much like a fish!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2021)

I like fish.


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2021)

I just stepped into the dark side of the forum, a thread about shellfish non sales to the EU is turning vindictive and nasty already.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Temperature was 6.5C when I got up but a cold, wet and miserable day and feels much colder due to the northerly wind.
> We have had no streetlights now for several nights. Very odd looking out after dark as it is pitch black.
> Surprised nothing has appeared on a FB page so it must be a forbidden subject. It might frighten a tourist since the place is now run for the tourists and not for those who actually live here.
> I once went for a walk with no torch on a nice starry night up Loch Shin in Sutherland. Seemed ok at first but then I realised I could see nothing, not even a hand in front of my face. Dark skies for sure and I had to go very slowly and carefully back to the camp site as I could not see where I was putting my feet.
> Nowadays there are lights everywhere and true darkness is something very rarely encountered.


You can't beat a walk in the dark with no lights. You'd be surprised just how much you can see when your eyes adjust to the lower light level.

Even better when you can see a light in front of you, and you're moving slightly quicker than it.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to admit my error. I have signed up to TikTok. It's rather addictive I am afraid. Theres a lot of garbage, but some of it is really really funny.


Why, and how, did you sign up to a clock!!


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> He also owned the Glenborrodale Castle Hotel up Loch Sunart. We used to pop in for coffee when sailing in company on social occasions. Never met the man but the hotel was ok even with scruff off yachts.


He bought the company I worked for. It was back in his America’s Cup Challenge days. Met him a couple of times. He seemed ok. Liked to play the “I started with nothing” card. But, his “nothing” was a few steps up the money pole than my (childhood) “nothing”.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> I just stepped into the dark side of the forum, a thread about shellfish non sales to the EU is turning vindictive and nasty already.




I see the one and only person I have on ignore has been making stupid comments. Can't see the comments, just that a member I am ignoring has posted comments. My life is complete.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I see* the one and only person I have on ignore *has been making stupid comments. Can't see the comments, just that a member I am ignoring has posted comments. My life is complete.



How about running a sweepstake on who it is?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2021)

Ooh. How lucky is that. Got my washing in 10 minutes ago and the heavens have just opened.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> How about running a sweepstake on who it is?



My lips are sealed


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> How about running a sweepstake on who it is?


Is it someone that muddies the water ??


----------



## oldwheels (8 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You can't beat a walk in the dark with no lights. You'd be surprised just how much you can see when your eyes adjust to the lower light level.
> 
> Even better when you can see a light in front of you, and you're moving slightly quicker than it.


There is dark and really dark. Walking in the dark is not normally a problem for me but on that occasion it was darker than anything I had experienced before.


----------



## rustybolts (8 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just Googled it. It says it’s an app used by young people! Are you sure you’re allowed to use it?


Mo , maybe it also caters for the young at heart ! was Trump trying to ban it ? maybe he'll be trying to sign up for it now


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is it someone that muddies the water ??


Camra


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Apr 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Mo , maybe it also caters for the young at heart ! was Trump trying to ban it ? maybe he'll be trying to sign up for it now


My grandson posts me the occasional “ TikTok” that he’s created. Definitely a “ Youf “ thing


----------



## 12boy (8 Apr 2021)

Good news, Daves. I am glad for both your wives. My grandad at age 90 told me he'd just been to see his Dr to have his sex drive lowered. The Dr said most older guys want it increased, what gives? Grandad replied his problem was it only existed in his head.
Drago, I hope the Dr visit helps.
It will be 16C today followed by a mini blizzard tonight. Springtime in the Rockies. My neighbor and I are to visit a river site this afternoon to see if its possible to camp in my sheepherder wagon for a few days there.
Off for a ride after breakfast.


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is it someone that muddies the water ??



I suspect it is.


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I like fish.



That reminds me, I must stock up, we've usually have a few cans of pilchards and stuff in the cupboard but the cupboard is bare at the moment, we normally don't let the kitchen get that low but at the moment the cupboards look like they belong to old mother Hubbard.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2021)

Mr WD got his letter for his second jab. 20 th April at 5.12 pm.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD got his letter for his second jab. 20 th April at 5.12 pm.


MrsD has her 2nd one tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> There is dark and really dark. Walking in the dark is not normally a problem for me but on that occasion it was darker than anything I had experienced before.


I once mountainbiked with a friend to the B845 at Glen Nant from Musdale above Oban. We approached the forest round Loch Nant at sunset. By the time we were in the forest we were in total darkness - it was scary! We had puny front lights which were only just enough to ride by. If those had packed up we would have had to find our way out by feel because we couldn't even see the trees around us without them.

It was bloody spooky seeing our lights reflected in the eyes of creatures in the distance from time to time!


----------



## 12boy (8 Apr 2021)

A Ranger once told me weasel eyes shine green.
The ride was rode and it was good. Interesting to me was in spite of stronger headwinds and tailwinds today the difference between my SS Surly yesterday and my Brompton today was .2 mph. Pretty much the same route.


----------



## pawl (8 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> I just stepped into the dark side of the forum, a thread about shellfish non sales to the EU is turning vindictive and nasty already.




Surprise Some could start an argument in an empty room


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Surprise Some could start an argument in an empty room


No they couldn’t 😉


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I like fish.


Me too.
Fishier the betterer.
According to Rick Stein, there's a kiosk on the quay at Mevagissey that serves really fresh seafood. Must look it up next week and try some of Rick's 'sweeties'.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Surprise Some could start an argument in an empty room





Tenkaykev said:


> No they couldn’t 😉


Oh yes they _could_...


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2021)

Morning all.
Todays news
1. Looks like MrsDs jab is off. The gp said she would phone with a time but she didn't. We will phone at 08 15 to find out why.
2. Ants!!! I mentioned that we were getting them but I can't find where they are coming from. This morning there are 100s of the little b*stards. Still can't see where they come from.
3. Late night last night.....talking with our son. So slept till 06 30 today.
4. Some B*STARD stole our green bin sticker. I went to put it away, it hadn't been emptied. Then I saw where they had ripped it off.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks, shopping Friday come round again.


----------



## Paulus (9 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 

It's nice and sunny here at the moment, but there is a possibility of rain later. 

Once the dog walk is done I may be able to get out for a ride 

Peace and love everyone


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow virus dodgers.
> 
> It's nice and sunny here at the moment, but there is a possibility of rain later.
> 
> ...


✌️


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2021)

Good day..........6⁰, grey and still, a bit uninspiring really.

Hmmm.........well not a great deal to say. I'm riding at 9.00 which will be good once I get on the bike. Momentum is building in the club for gravel rides and today's ride is a good chance to discuss this.

Enthusiasm levels seem to be dipping. Having a lot to do is the key. Beginning of the week I could see loads of stuff which needed doing. It's all been done.

I have to submit a tax self-assessment. It shouldn't be necessary but the investment company I took a drawdown from deducted tax which it shouldn't. My FA undertook to sort out the tax situation, HMRC underpaid and my FA is no longer responding to email.

For years I held a deep suspicion of FAs and similar occupations. Slowly my FA built my confidence but her increasing failure in recent months to address minor issues has significantly damaged that trust. This coincides with a large expansion in the company. A number of queries to different people in the business remain unanswered. Nothing earth-shattering but important to me.

It takes years to build a reputation and days to lose it. I think I'm going to have to tell her this. Something I am loathe to do.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Yay - it's Fish Friday again!
Meeting up with the valeter at my caravan storage yard at 10.30am.
Hoping he does a decent job and we'll have a sparkly van to go away with on Monday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day..........6⁰, grey and still, a bit uninspiring really.
> 
> Hmmm.........well not a great deal to say. I'm riding at 9.00 which will be good once I get on the bike. Momentum is building in the club for gravel rides and today's ride is a good chance to discuss this.
> 
> ...



I have a small private pension that I invested in a SIPP. I put 75% into investment trusts and kept 25% in cash. I transfer part of my tax allowance ( Marriage Allowance, £1250) to Mrs Tenkaykev as her NHS and state Pension take her over the tax income threshold and by using my allowance she pays £250 less tax , whereas my State Pension is well below my annual tax allowance. This year I have £1012 of my tax allowance left so I’ll withdraw that as cash next week. As it’s early in the tax year they will take 20% tax which I will have to reclaim. It’s easy to do online and in a few weeks time I will get a tax rebate.
If I didn’t fill in the online form I’d have to wait until the next financial year for the tax office to recalculate and send me a cheque.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2021)

Morning. Dry here now, but we had rain about an hour ago so it's damp outside. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2021)

LED bulb question.
(I have put this on the main section).
I need to replace 3 standard bulbs and understand that 100 watt = 10 LED. The old 100 watt are not bright enough (big rooms) so I am thinking 15 watt LED ???

I also want to replace 4 small screw fit 6.5 watt BUT can't find an LED equivalent......again I want brighter so 1 watt LED ???
Any thoughts.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> LED bulb question.
> (I have put this on the main section).
> I need to replace 3 standard bulbs and understand that 100 watt = 10 LED. The old 100 watt are not bright enough (big rooms) so I am thinking 15 watt LED ???
> 
> ...


Have a look here, you can choose by fitting ( bayonet, SES etc ) and it gives the wattage equivalent. 
all of mine are “ daylight” as I find “ warm white “ too orange for my tastes, but that’s a personal thing.
Good prices and returns policy.

https://www.screwfix.com/c/electrical-lighting/light-bulbs/cat8350001


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2021)

@dave r I got your comment and responded....thanks.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2021)

Morning. Chilly but lovely.

I had a looooooong walk


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


How did things go at the docs yesterday?


----------



## gavroche (9 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Chilly but lovely.
> 
> I had a looooooong walk
> 
> ...


And you have very long legs too. 😊


----------



## oldwheels (9 Apr 2021)

Got wakened by the gritting lorry going past about 5 o'clock this morning. Sharp frost after yesterday's rain could make the roads a bit dodgy.
Got confused as usual and put more on Mundane stuff this morning. Must get more sleep.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2021)

Not feeling Brill. The medication theyve put me on has just wiped me out. Somehow managed my morning workout, but really struggled with the dog walk. Very uncomfortable too at the moment, so a day o the sofa with a blanket and a book beckons.


----------



## gavroche (9 Apr 2021)

Bonjour les retraites. Nice surprise last night. One year ago, I lent one of my grandson £30 and he came round to pay me back last night. I wonder if he also went round to his own father but he owes him more than £30 though. 
I also got an invite for tea tonight from my stepson. That will save me having to wonder what to cook tonight as there is no incentive to cook just for one. Although I resent the long drive to pothole county, I do miss my wife though and look forward to being with her again.
My daughter told me last night that she is going to Cardiff on Monday for a test and interview on Tuesday to be a train driver. I hope it goes well for her. 
Nasty weather here again today so no bike ride on the horizon.


----------



## GM (9 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Chilly but lovely.
> 
> I had a looooooong walk
> 
> ...




That's a brilliant photo Mo! 

A day of tidying the garden as its green bin day tomorrow.

Had our first Ocado delivery yesterday evening. I got an email from them the other week offering me a delivery slot, so I them up on the offer, very impressed with their service so I'll be using them again.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2021)

The mystery of the stolen green bin sticker!!!!!
I phoned the council to see about a replacement sticker.
Turns out the council had sent word to the collection team that I had cancelled it .
He checked his records and it shows we paid and not cancelled.
They are sending a replacement


----------



## Paulus (9 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The mystery of the stolen green bin sticker!!!!!
> I phoned the council to see about a replacement sticker.
> Turns out the council had sent word to the collection team that I had cancelled it .
> He checked his records and it shows we paid and not cancelled.
> They are sending a replacement


So someone from the council removed it. Did you give them permission to come onto your property to do so?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> So someone from the council removed it. Did you give them permission to come onto your property to do so?


It was on the drive ready for collection as it always is. So I don't think permission is needed.
But imo the least they should have done is check before removing the label.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2021)

I see the Duke of Edinburgh has died. He had a good innings. I thought they had sent him home to die.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2021)

Who needs a hairdresser when I have a Mr WD that can. Got him to chop 2 or 3 inches off the bottom just to get rid of the Frizzy bits


----------



## rustybolts (9 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Who needs a hairdresser when I have a Mr WD that can. Got him to chop 2 or 3 inches off the bottom just to get rid of the Frizzy bits


PICTURE !! please , so we can judge his hairdressing skills. I put colour into her indoor's hair ( she had a badger streak when she parted it in the middle) and she wants me to trim an inch or two off plus fringe trimmed. Women are becoming desperate from lack of hairdressers. I suggested she let it go grey/silver but shes thinking it would make her look older. I think women with greyish/silvery hair look very attractive , don't know what other men think


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2021)

rustybolts said:


> PICTURE !! please , so we can judge his hairdressing skills. I put colour into her indoor's hair ( she had a badger streak when she parted it in the middle) and she wants me to trim an inch or two off plus fringe trimmed. Women are becoming desperate from lack of hairdressers. I suggested she let it go grey/silver but shes thinking it would make her look older. I think women with greyish/silvery hair look very attractive , don't know what other men think




There are not many blonde bits left now. It's mainly gray


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Who needs a hairdresser when I have a Mr WD that can. Got him to chop 2 or 3 inches off the bottom just to get rid of the Frizzy bits


Let me get this clear........MrWD chopped some of your bottom off just to remove your frizzy bits .
Sounds a bit OTT to me but what you do in your private life is your business


----------



## GM (9 Apr 2021)

rustybolts said:


> PICTURE !! please , so we can judge his hairdressing skills. I put colour into her indoor's hair ( she had a badger streak when she parted it in the middle) and she wants me to trim an inch or two off plus fringe trimmed. Women are becoming desperate from lack of hairdressers. I suggested she let it go grey/silver but shes thinking it would make her look older. I think women with greyish/silvery hair look very attractive , don't know what other men think




I totally agree that women with grey hair can be very attractive. Mrs GM has a fabulous mop of grey hair that other women envy....but I made a fatal mistake the other week when I was hoovering, I said I'm surprised you've got any hair left after the amount I've just hoovered up. Needless to say she wasn't happy!
Me and my tactless big mouth.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Let me get this clear........MrWD chopped some of your bottom off just to remove your frizzy bits .
> Sounds a bit OTT to me but what you do in your private life is your business




I knew someone was going to say something. Might have known it would be you


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Who needs a hairdresser when I have a Mr WD that can. Got him to chop 2 or 3 inches off the bottom just to get rid of the Frizzy bits



See, us men have our uses, not many, admittedly....

I am trusted to do Mrs @BoldonLad's hair colouring (not allowed to say dye, it is just a tint you understand to cover the odd grey hair) 

I have volunteered to take the scissors and/or hair clippers to her hair during lockdown, but, have been firmly rebuffed


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> See, us men have our uses, not many, admittedly....
> 
> I am trusted to do Mrs @BoldonLad's hair colouring (not allowed to say dye, it is just a tint you understand to cover the odd grey hair)
> 
> I have volunteered to take the scissors and/or hair clippers to her hair during lockdown, but, have been firmly rebuffed




I only allow him to cut my hair because its long and he can hardly go wrong by just taking a couple of inches off the bottom....


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2021)

388 days since I last had my hair cut.


----------



## 12boy (9 Apr 2021)

I have also been puzzled about LED lights in so far as I want more light input but wonder if there is a heat hazard for globe lights. I have an idea LED generate less heat than incandescent lights.
I prefer natural hair color, whatever it is, and would rather go baldheaded than wear a toupee. Falsifying one's appearance seems unecessary and it seems too much emphasis is put on appearance instead of character. I am probably just cranky because this girdle is making it unpleasant to eat as much as I would like.
PaulSB, I don't have an FA but I do have a broker I get along with. I inherited a few bucks in 09 when Dad died. And I inherited his broker as well. He since retired and his son is now my broker. We get along well and have friendly chats when needed, and because we both listen carefully when the other is talking there is little friction. I do believe that honest feedback with anyone with whom I do business is necessary. How can they fix a problem if they don't know what your concerns are? If they don't like hearing my concerns I find someone else.
23C yesterday and 4 inches of snow on the grass this AM. I will amuse myself with indoor stuff although if the streets dry a bit there may be riding. I have ridden113 miles so far this month so a day off won't kill me. However, the more I ride the more I skimp on resistance training, stretching and yoga. Got to do better with that.
My neighbor and I went looking for sheepherder wagon sites yesterday but that failed. Got some other places to check out after the weather changes, though.
Be safe and well.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2021)

We had haddock and chips for lunch today.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We had haddock and chips for lunch today.


As in chippy fish n chips or home cooked.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Apr 2021)

This afternoon I’ve been assembling an IKEA desk with Mrs Tenkaykev. It was due to be delivered on Sunday but was rescheduled to today. DPD was the delivery company, we have the phone app that tracks your delivery and overlays a graphic on a road map that shows where the driver currently is and the ETA for delivery “ John is currently on delivery number 24, you are delivery number 39 “ 

It got nail bitingly exciting at one stage, we were both glued to the window and caught a glimpse of the van as it passed the end of the road.😁
I Did suggest to Mrs Tenkaykev that next time we should clear off the dining room table and attach the local ordnance survey map to it with sellotape. We’ve got a Dinky toy van that belonged to our grandson and that could be placed at the current van location on the map, and as the app updates I would announce the current position While Mrs Tenkaykev manoeuvres it using a wooden pusher. I also requested that she wear a WRAF uniform complete with a peaked cap and suggested that after a successful mission a bit of “ fraternising “ might be in order 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> As in chippy fish n chips or home cooked.




Home cooked of course.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Home cooked of course.


So not real fish then


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There are not many blonde bits left now. It's mainly gray


Many of the women I know, including Mrs P, have been pleasantly surprised by their grey colour and are sticking with it.

Our next door neighbour, owns a hairdressing salon,in her early 40s, says this is a problem as she is going to lose a lot of business on colouring.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Many of the women I know, including Mrs P, have been pleasantly surprised by their grey colour and are sticking with it.
> 
> Our next door neighbour, owns a hairdressing salon,in her early 40s, says this is a problem as she is going to lose a lot of business on colouring.




I started going gray about 10 years ago. I could never be bothered to dye it. Sod that
What you see is what you get I'm afraid.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2021)

It's 7.00pm. I didn't get much lunch. By this time of night *if I hadn't provided tea* there would be a lot of grumbling.

It's not my turn to cook and I'm very hungry. Mrs P is drinking G&T!! 😢

The sky is clear, temperature has dropped. I think it's going to be damn cold tonight.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We had haddock and chips for lunch today.


We had half of a standard Cod & chips each.
Beats me how anyone could eat a whole portion, let alone a big one!







Must say it was the nicest F&C we've had for a long time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> We had half of a standard Cod & chips each.
> Beats me how anyone could eat a whole portion, let alone a big one!
> 
> View attachment 583056
> ...


Chips look nice 👍


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2021)

I still haven't got my tea........


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2021)

I had a major fight with my Bluetooth headphones this afternoon, I was trying to connect to my desktop and they wouldn't have it, the last time I used them was with the tablet and it turned out they had connected to the tablet when I switched them on and wouldn't connect to anything else, I had to turn off the tablets Bluetooth before they would connect to the desktop.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I had a major fight with my Bluetooth headphones this afternoon, I was trying to connect to my desktop and they wouldn't have it, the last time I used them was with the tablet and it turned out they had connected to the tablet when I switched them on and wouldn't connect to anything else, I had to turn off the tablets Bluetooth before they would connect to the desktop.




Mr WD bought me a pair of Bose Bluetooth headphones at Christmas. I love them.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I still haven't got my tea........


Did yer get yer tea yet?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did yer get yer tea yet?


Hope so or it will soon be breakfast time!


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope so or it will soon be breakfast time!


Maybe he's gone on hunger strike!


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD bought me a pair of Bose Bluetooth headphones at Christmas. I love them.



My original set were lovely, but unfortunately one channel stopped working, these are too picky when connecting and don't have the range of the originals.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## 12boy (10 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> We had half of a standard Cod & chips each.
> Beats me how anyone could eat a whole portion, let alone a big one!
> 
> View attachment 583056
> ...


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> I would prefer what yall call crisps to scoop up that bitchin guacamole. And I would have a whole plate, not half. And a big slice of Boston cream pie. My fish and chips tonight is a tuna salad sandwich or two and Lays classic potato chips.


You leave my chips alone!
They're mine, all mine!!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2021)

Minus 4


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> We had half of a standard Cod & chips each.
> Beats me how anyone could eat a whole portion, let alone a big one!
> 
> View attachment 583056
> ...


Our neighbour goes to a chippy every week. He has a whole small fish while she has a whole large fish to herself.
Plus chips and peas.
I wont use that chippy as they batch cook fish and leave them in that glass warmer thing. I don't do soggy batter, I would rather wait and get fresh crispy batter.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I had a major fight with my Bluetooth headphones this afternoon, I was trying to connect to my desktop and they wouldn't have it, the last time I used them was with the tablet and it turned out they had connected to the tablet when I switched them on and wouldn't connect to anything else, I had to turn off the tablets Bluetooth before they would connect to the desktop.


I hate technology.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I hate technology.


It’s ok when it works.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2021)

Morning all.....a cold start. All cars seem iced up.
Now I am not a happy bunny!!!
I had nothing against Phillip.....he sometines made me laugh.....
BUT HOLY SH*T...... they have cancelled Tony Blackburn's SoTS .
How can they do that!!!!
A highlight in my week is getting up early on Saturday, coffee in hand, listening to that.
Bl**dy criminal.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.....a cold start. All cars seem iced up.
> Now I am not a happy bunny!!!
> I had nothing against Phillip.....he sometines made me laugh.....
> BUT HOLY SH*T...... they have cancelled Tony Blackburn's SoTS .
> ...



As usual the media have gone right over the top with their coverage of the event, I've nothing against the fella but it could have been covered in the news bulletins, or they could have slightly extended the bulletins and that would have been enough.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2021)

A mile into my walk and the sun is out.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2021)

I have risen!

If the weather holds ill give my car a clean today.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.....a cold start. All cars seem iced up.
> Now I am not a happy bunny!!!
> I had nothing against Phillip.....he sometines made me laugh.....
> BUT HOLY SH*T...... *they have cancelled Tony Blackburn's SoTS* .
> ...



Seriously 24 hours later and the schedules are still being changed? What's on instead Dave? I'm interested to know.

So far I've managed to avoid all the media coverage bar about ten minutes when I had a brew yesterday afternoon. Looked at the TV guide and four of the five main channels were doing live DoE stuff and the fifth was "A Place in the Sun."

I did think the BBC 1 live reporter was doing a good job. I was a bit gobsmacked to turn to BBC 2 and find the channel had a separate live broadcast. That was ridiculous.

A very sad time for HRH and the immediate family.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> A mile into my walk and the sun is out.
> View attachment 583098


Beautiful picture Mo. Thanks for the share.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> As usual the media have gone right over the top with their coverage of the event, I've nothing against the fella but it could have been covered in the news bulletins, or they could have slightly extended the bulletins and that would have been enough.


I received an email from Waitrose, complete with a black edged photo of Prince Philip in all his Military regalia. The email was to tell me that Waitrose were deeply saddened by his death. 🤔
It’s all getting a bit Princess Di with the press and other media trying to outdo each other.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Seriously 24 hours later and the schedules are still being changed? What's on instead Dave? I'm interested to know.
> 
> So far I've managed to avoid all the media coverage bar about ten minutes when I had a brew yesterday afternoon. Looked at the TV guide and four of the five main channels were doing live DoE stuff and the fifth was "A Place in the Sun."
> 
> ...


BBC radio 2.
Instead of SoTS they are playing what I assume is more appropriate music with presenters that can sound sanctimonious.
They have just played Whitney Houston. Wonderful voice BUT a smackhead person with dubious traits married to a smackhead as against 60s music which I guess Phillip would have enjoyed.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I received an email from Waitrose, complete with a black edged photo of Prince Philip in all his Military regalia. The email was to tell me that Waitrose were deeply saddened by his death. 🤔
> It’s all getting a bit Princess Di with the press and other media trying to outdo each other.


Yes, very sad etc etc, but, coverage etc definitely OTT. I am beginning to crave a Covid update


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2021)

Good day to you all. A very hard frost last night. 0⁰ in the sheltered backyard so I suspect it's around -2⁰ to -3⁰ in the open. Glorious sunshine, clear sky and breathless.

@Mo1959 how is the wrist? @dave r @Dave7 how are the Mrs Ds?

Nothing urgent to do. The new systems put in place for club rides seem to be working. I might look at a few tweaks people have suggested but only those which can be automated. It's been nice to get a few thank you messages on this as it confirms people are happy.

Need to change the seat post on my Kinesis. Might clean the bikes, their not dirty, just for pleasure. I do need to do a full chain, cassette and rings degrease. I've bought some Squirt lube to try.

A word of warning. If you're ever doing a Google search to find a supplier of Squirt lube be sure to include "bike" in your search term............either that or spend ages clearing your search and browsing history.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day to you all. A very hard frost last night. 0⁰ in the sheltered backyard so I suspect it's around -2⁰ to -3⁰ in the open. Glorious sunshine, clear sky and breathless.
> 
> @Mo1959 how is the wrist? @dave r @Dave7 how are the Mrs Ds?
> 
> ...



My good lady is doing OK , phoned me at quarter past six this morning to come down and help her with the commode, currently having breakfast whilst waiting for her carer to arrive, the carers late this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I received an email from Waitrose, complete with a black edged photo of Prince Philip in all his Military regalia. The email was to tell me that Waitrose were deeply saddened by his death. 🤔
> It’s all getting a bit Princess Di with the press and other media trying to outdo each other.


I haven't had one of those but my FA's company, of which she is a director, posted of their sadness on FB. Frankly I was p****d off but that one.

I agree with @BoldonLad this is going way over the top. Very, very sad for the family as are all deaths. I understand there are many people who will be sad at his passing. It has no impact on me. As Mrs P said he was 99.


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2021)

Good morning all. 
The weather is cloudy and is forecast to remain so.

At least I can get out with the dog for a few hours and get away from the syncophantic hangers on, on the radio and tv news for a while.

Think of the fuss that will be made when Her Maj pops her clogs.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2021)

@Tenkaykev thanks for your comments re tax yesterday. It actually mirrors what we do except neither of us need to transfer personal allowance. I know what to do though it shouldn't need doing and wouldn't if four different parties had done their work correctly.

HMRC are being especially awkward. I'll return to that later in the day when I've tried again.

It's left a very bitter taste which disappoints me as I genuinely like the young woman who is my FA.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2021)

Morning. It's a cold and frosty Morning here . -2 but sunny so hopefully it will warm up a bit later on.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Best mates are coming over today from Minehead, for beer and pizza in the garden.
Weather's looking good today - so all should be well.


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> I would prefer what yall call crisps to scoop up that bitchin guacamole.


It's Mushy Peas, not guacamole............whatever that is.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Tenkaykev thanks for your comments re tax yesterday. It actually mirrors what we do except neither of us need to transfer personal allowance. I know what to do though it shouldn't need doing and wouldn't if four different parties had done their work correctly.
> 
> HMRC are being especially awkward. I'll return to that later in the day when I've tried again.
> 
> It's left a very bitter taste which disappoints me as I genuinely like the young woman who is my FA.



I lost a fair bit of my pension many years ago in the Equitable Life debacle. 
Following that, several years later I went to college for a couple of years in my spare time and eventually took and passed the exams that meant I could work as a Financial Advisor ( I never did, it was more a " Know your enemy" exercise 😉)
Everyone else on the course worked in the Financial Industry, as did the Lecturers. I was the odd one out in that I worked in Engineering. In the very first class we had to do the usual " Getting to know each other " by each taking it in turn to stand up before the class, tell them your name and a the reason for joining the course.
There were the usual " I'm John, I want to improve my career prospects " etc . When it got to me I stood up and said something along the lines of " My names Kevin, I work in Electrical Engineering, not in Finance. The reason I am here is that I believe you all to be a bunch of crooks and I'm here to learn how to best sort out my finances for my benefit, not the benefit of your industry"
As you can imagine, that went down really well 😁 I was sort of adopted by the younger members of the class and there ended up a cabal of four of us " Bad Boys ( and girls) who would meet up in the Pub to go over coursework and exam preparation.
As I said earlier, I never did Practice as a FA, but I learned a fair bit that has helped over the years.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> It's Mushy Peas, not guacamole............whatever that is.


Oh I do love spending some time in here.......😂😂😂

Now I must tidy the kitchen, no one could be arsed last night, too distraught, as we had to watch back to back recordings of The Intruder.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I lost a fair bit of my pension many years ago in the Equitable Life debacle.
> Following that, several years later I went to college for a couple of years in my spare time and eventually took and passed the exams that meant I could work as a Financial Advisor ( I never did, it was more a " Know your enemy" exercise 😉)
> Everyone else on the course worked in the Financial Industry, as did the Lecturers. I was the odd one out in that I worked in Engineering. In the very first class we had to do the usual " Getting to know each other " by each taking it in turn to stand up before the class, tell them your name and a the reason for joining the course.
> There were the usual " I'm John, I want to improve my career prospects " etc . When it got to me I stood up and said something along the lines of " My names Kevin, I work in Electrical Engineering, not in Finance. The reason I am here is that I believe you all to be a bunch of crooks and I'm here to learn how to best sort out my finances for my benefit, not the benefit of your industry"
> ...


Interesting. For years I had a deep, deep mistrust of anyone involved in selling any sort of financial services - insurance, mortgages, pensions, the works. The young woman, she's 40ish now, slowly but surely overcame this and I've become used to regarding her as a friend who gives sound financial advice. Her advice over the years has been proved good.

This incident, which revolves around the incorrect deduction of £400 tax, has created a situation where all involved give a slightly different answer to my queries. I've also found communication sadly lacking.

It's left me wondering if I've been fooled for the last 16/17 years or if I'm being unreasonable. Neither make me feel good. I've heard a result of lockdown is people have underlying frustrations and lash out at the stupidest things when stuff goes wrong. I don't like the thought I might be doing the same.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 how is the wrist?


Odd twinge but nearly there. About bloody time. It's nearly two and a half months!

Chilly walk done but so peaceful. Will be a different scenario later in the day so best avoided.


The buildings on the hill towards the left is the water treatment plant for the water coming from Glen Turret Reservoir which sits at the foot of Ben Chonzie. The big house on the right is Ochtertyre now owned by Brian Souter one of the Stagecoach directors.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Apr 2021)

Bright sunny morning but a coating of frost on the cars. 
Need to empty a couple of compost bins into the remains of the polytunnel beds as I am going to stick some tatties in there.
I said this last year as well but this is the last year of the veg garden as I find the work interferes with my cycling. 
My neighbour got his lawnmower and strimmer out last night for checking over so he did my front grass which was getting a bit of a disgrace.
Perhaps the roofing guy will finally get my shed done but I am not holing my breath.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2021)

I need another jacket like a hole in the head but just received this 

I think it will be perfect for brisk walking/jogging when it is cool but not freezing. Windproof quilting on the front but a lighter breathable material on the back. Two external and two internal pockets too which are always useful.


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2021)

Right, going out to give the car a wash.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2021)

Its raining here, car cleaning postponed.


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2021)

Not sure whether to try and cut the grass before it rains, it is getting a bit darker outside, or procrastinate and leave it for another day.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Not sure whether to try and cut the grass before it rains, it is getting a bit darker outside, or procrastinate and leave it for another day.


The latter


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Not sure whether to try and cut the grass before it rains, it is getting a bit darker outside, or procrastinate and leave it for another day.


Definitely the latter.........from a World Champion procrastinator!


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day to you all. A very hard frost last night. 0⁰ in the sheltered backyard so I suspect it's around -2⁰ to -3⁰ in the open. Glorious sunshine, clear sky and breathless.
> 
> @Mo1959 how is the wrist? @dave r @Dave7 how are the Mrs Ds?
> 
> ...


Haha, reminds me of the time Mrs Tenkaykev was searching for a bike helmet to match her purple Brommie 😄


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2021)

Just done a load of washing and my washing machine was making a hell of a racket, no not Mr WD, an actual washing machine 


It is about 15 years old now, so I might have to invest, in a new one. Depends on whether Mr WD can fix It.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just done a load of washing and my washing machine was making a hell of a racket, no not Mr WD, an actual washing machine
> 
> 
> It is about 15 years old now, so I might have to invest, in a new one. Depends on whether Mr WD can fix It.


15 years is probably quite good in these days of white goods obsolescence.


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Right, going out to give the car a wash.





dave r said:


> Its raining here, car cleaning postponed.


I live in unsurfaced gravel lane so I have to wait for rain to lay the dust , otherwise it’s a waste of time car washing .


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Definitely the latter.........from a World Champion procrastinator!


“ Never put off until tomorrow, that which you could put off until the day after tomorrow “


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2021)

Car cleaned. Paused part way through to allow a hail shower to pass.

It was just a wash and leather, a quick glance at the vaccy, and check the underbonnet levels. Only took 45 minutes, but I'm bushed and feel dizzy.

Ive got some heavy health sheet going. Im trying to fight it but its quickly grinding me down. I hope to be able to reveal more inside of 2 weeks once the specialist confirms which way its going.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> 15 years is probably quite good in these days of white goods obsolescence.


Bloody miraculous I’d say Mo, what with having to cope with Welshies bloomers on a regular basis.


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Not sure whether to try and cut the grass before it rains, it is getting a bit darker outside, or procrastinate and leave it for another day.


My rule for life , don’t do today what you can put off till tomorrow. 
Paulus I joined the NUR instead of ASLEF , because I was told NUR stood for no use rushing.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Not sure whether to try and cut the grass before it rains, it is getting a bit darker outside, or procrastinate and leave it for another day.


Small pole in the ground, attach a rope to it and the mower and make your own "crop circle".


----------



## oldwheels (10 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> 15 years is probably quite good in these days of white goods obsolescence.


I have two freezers, one which is kept for emergency use. Both must be at least 40 years old. The front opening one in the kitchen cannot be replaced with the same as they no longer make that size as a stand alone unit. The top opening one got flooded in a particularly high tide as it was in our workshop at sea level.
I sprayed the motor unit with fresh water then plenty of WD40 followed by contact cleaner. That was about 20 years ago and it still works when required.😊


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> “ Never put off until tomorrow, that which you could put off until the day after tomorrow “


Never put off 'til tomorrow something you can avoid doing at all.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2021)

It always amazes me of the differences between the generations. People from our generation. If your washing machine looks like its on the way out, the first thing we do is to see if we can fix it. The kids from parents of our age do the same thing because that's what the way they were taught.

Anyone in their 20's, if something starts go go wrong, the first thing they do is ask their dads ( our sons) if it can be fixed, then they look at curry's or AO for a new one.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It always amazes me of the differences between the generations. People from our generation. If your washing machine looks like its on the way out, the first thing we do is to see if we can fix it. The kids from parents of our age do the same thing because that's what the way they were taught.
> 
> Anyone in their 20's, if something starts go go wrong, the first thing they do is ask their dads ( our sons) if it can be fixed, then they look at curry's or AO for a new one.


The older stuff seemed easier to work on so you had a chance of repairing it yourself whereas modern stuff often seems to be all sealed up and printed circuits, etc that the average punter probably can't fix


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just done a load of washing and my washing machine was making a hell of a racket, no not Mr WD, an actual washing machine
> 
> 
> It is about 15 years old now, so I might have to invest, in a new one. Depends on whether Mr WD can fix It.


It has been levelled fore and aft, and port to starboard?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Not sure whether to try and cut the grass before it rains, it is getting a bit darker outside, or procrastinate and leave it for another day.


What are you?
Be a man.
Procrastinate......you know it makes sense


----------



## Paulus (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It always amazes me of the differences between the generations. People from our generation. If your washing machine looks like its on the way out, the first thing we do is to see if we can fix it. The kids from parents of our age do the same thing because that's what the way they were taught.
> 
> Anyone in their 20's, if something starts go go wrong, the first thing they do is ask their dads ( our sons) if it can be fixed, then they look at curry's or AO for a new one.


Our last washing machine lasted 12 years, and then the bearings on the drum went. We phoned the usual repair place, told him the problem and his reply was to buy a new machine. By the time he came out, did the repairs, the charge for his time, parts, VAT would be more than a new machine. 
We bought a new machine.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2021)

Just been for a walk to the Spar.....about 1.5 miles. Cold but very nice.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2021)

Still only 5 degrees here and clouded over now. 

It's either tomato soup with bread or a fried egg sandwich for lunch. Not decided yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2021)

I suddenly heard a noise and thought ooh, better get my washing in.

Its SNOWING.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I suddenly heard a noise and thought ooh, better get my washing in.
> 
> Its SNOWING.


Does snow always make a noise in Wales ?? It tends to be quiet here


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Does snow always make a noise in Wales ?? It tends to be quiet here



Sarky bugger. It was haily snow or snowy hail


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I suddenly heard a noise and thought ooh, better get my washing in.
> 
> Its SNOWING.


Just had a few flickers here too. An afternoon siesta is starting to feel tempting! Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2021)

Out of interest and just in case Mr WD can't fix my machine, I had a look at some new washing machines. Bloody hell, they make mine look like something the flinstones would use. You can get washing machines that connect to your WiFi now. You can download more washing cycle options and even do diagnostics on your machine. In other words, there is even more to go wrong with your machine than ever before.

New anti allergen cycle, removes 99.9% of all allergens, and you can even have a steam setting to make your washing even more hygienically clean than before. What the hell happened to the old fashioned washing machine.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Out of interest and just in case Mr WD can't fix my machine, I had a look at some new washing machines. Bloody hell, they make mine look like something the flinstones would use. You can get washing machines that connect to your WiFi now. You can download more washing cycle options and even do diagnostics on your machine. In other words, there is even more to go wrong with your machine than ever before.
> 
> New anti allergen cycle, removes 99.9% of all allergens, and you can even have a steam setting to make your washing even more hygienically clean than before. What the hell happened to the old fashioned washing machine.


Shame they can’t make a cooker that orders ingredients then cooks a lovely meal all by itself......I can think of someone who might be interested.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have two freezers, one which is kept for emergency use. Both must be at least 40 years old. The front opening one in the kitchen cannot be replaced with the same as they no longer make that size as a stand alone unit. The top opening one got flooded in a particularly high tide as it was in our workshop at sea level.
> I sprayed the motor unit with fresh water then plenty of WD40 followed by contact cleaner. That was about 20 years ago and it still works when required.😊


They're a sealed unit and very forgiving. The motor sits inside the pot with the refrigerant gas / oil, and it is only the terminals in the connection block that are external. ( For several years the Company that I worked for had a Refrigeration department and all the maintenance / regassing etc was done in an adjacent area in the workshop )


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Out of interest and just in case Mr WD can't fix my machine, I had a look at some new washing machines. Bloody hell, they make mine look like something the flinstones would use. You can get washing machines that connect to your WiFi now. You can download more washing cycle options and even do diagnostics on your machine. In other words, there is even more to go wrong with your machine than ever before.
> 
> New anti allergen cycle, removes 99.9% of all allergens, and you can even have a steam setting to make your washing even more hygienically clean than before. What the hell happened to the old fashioned washing machine.



Our last washing machine (a Hotpoint, I think, but, I may be wrong), packed in after about 20 years. We bought a Samsung Washing Machine, that was about 5 years ago, so far, so good. It has a ten year warranty, not that I really expect to get a free repair after 9.9 years, but, it at least suggested that they had some faith in their product if they were willing to give a 10 year warranty. It does have all the WiFi stuff, but, it does play a nice little tune when it is finished doing the washing.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Shame they can’t make a cooker that orders ingredients then cooks a lovely meal all by itself......I can think of someone who might be interested.




I wonder who.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Our last washing machine (a Hotpoint, I think, but, I may be wrong), packed in after about 20 years. We bought a Samsung Washing Machine, that was about 5 years ago, so far, so good. It has a ten year warranty, not that I really expect to get a free repair after 9.9 years, but, it at least suggested that they had some faith in their product if they were willing to give a 10 year warranty. It does have all the WiFi stuff, but, it does play a nice little tune when it is finished doing the washing.


I’ve got a Bosch which has been fine too. No nice tune when finished though. Just a bloody irritating bleep that repeats several times.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It always amazes me of the differences between the generations. People from our generation. If your washing machine looks like its on the way out, the first thing we do is to see if we can fix it. The kids from parents of our age do the same thing because that's what the way they were taught.
> 
> *Anyone in their 20's, if something starts go go wrong, the first thing they do is ask their dads ( our sons) if it can be fixed, then they look at curry's or AO for a new one*.



In my experience, even the 1970's generation (ie my children) are prone to "just buy a new one".

One daughter had a succession of Vacuum Cleaners, each of which only lasted for about a year. 

Needless to say, they were not cheap models. 

After the 4th or 5th one had given up the ghost, Mrs @BoldonLad asked daughter "have you cleaned or changed the filters?". Answer blank look "what filters?"


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve got a Bosch which has been fine too. No nice tune when finished though. Just a bloody irritating bleep that repeats several times.



Yes, I am a fan of Bosch kit, have Lawn Mower, Hedge Trimmer, Oven, Dish Washer all Bosch, so far (crossing fingers) all good.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve got a Bosch which has been fine too. No nice tune when finished though. Just a bloody irritating bleep that repeats several times.



Our Bosch does that.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> In my experience, even the 1970's generation (ie my children) are prone to "just buy a new one".
> 
> One daughter had a succession of Vacuum Cleaners, each of which only lasted for about a year.
> 
> ...



One of my least favourite jobs, cleaning out the Vacuum filter.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Out of interest and just in case Mr WD can't fix my machine, I had a look at some new washing machines. Bloody hell, they make mine look like something the flinstones would use. You can get washing machines that connect to your WiFi now. You can download more washing cycle options and even do diagnostics on your machine. In other words, there is even more to go wrong with your machine than ever before.
> 
> New anti allergen cycle, removes 99.9% of all allergens, and you can even have a steam setting to make your washing even more hygienically clean than before. What the hell happened to the old fashioned washing machine.


Don't forget the wringer and the dolly tub


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Shame they can’t make a cooker that orders ingredients then cooks a lovely meal all by itself......I can think of someone who might be interested.


This comes close
https://www.foodandwine.com/lifestyle/kitchen/thermomix-product-review-kitchen-test


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Don't forget the wringer and the dolly tub


Or the mangle.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Apr 2021)

Just been out fixing up some shelves for the bike shed
Go two sorted out and it started raining - so everything has been chucked into whatever shed was handy any old how

looks like tomorrow will be spent sorted it all out properly - plus some more shelves in the main shed
I will probably end up putting some old stuff on Freecycle to clear out some space


----------



## 12boy (10 Apr 2021)

I like the Harry Bosch novels and I have a Bosch dishwasher which works well. So there!
It will be 18C this afternoon and snow in the wee hours tonight. Yesterday I went for a short Brompton ride after all. Prolly a ride on something from my fleet today. But no guacamole, I fear. 
Mrs 12's spirits seem a bit better with the longer days and copious sunshine. I remain the hateful jerk I usually am.
Be safe and well, and a great picture Mo.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Don't forget the wringer and the dolly tub


Earlier this week, I was following an online (local) auction (watching a bike, didn’t get it), among the many lots, there was a mangle, a poss tub and a poss stick. Haven’t seen those since my grandmother was alive!


----------



## oldwheels (10 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> They're a sealed unit and very forgiving. The motor sits inside the pot with the refrigerant gas / oil, and it is only the terminals in the connection block that are external. ( For several years the Company that I worked for had a Refrigeration department and all the maintenance / regassing etc was done in an adjacent area in the workshop )


We had about 60 years ago one of the very early freezers produced I think for ice cream storage. This was made in Hillington in Glasgow but cannot remember the company. The distillery had a cold store for yeast and when the technician came for routine maintenance I got him to check our domestic freezer as well as it was unreliable. Transpired that the tubes were not of a very good standard and it leaked gas to such an extent that we had to junk it.
Not relevant but I sent the distillery van with cash to collect it from the back door of the factory. He had to wait in a queue and a police van appeared and went to the front of the queue so he thought they had all been nicked. Police piled out and started loading freezers into their van before departing.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Don't forget the wringer and the dolly tub




I ain't that old.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> In my experience, even the 1970's generation (ie my children) are prone to "just buy a new one".
> 
> One daughter had a succession of Vacuum Cleaners, each of which only lasted for about a year.
> 
> ...


My wife was somehow very destructive of domestic appliances. I used to suggest she try for a job as a tester of such things. If anything lasted more than 12 months in our household it was pretty good. 2 years and it was indestructible.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Out of interest and just in case Mr WD can't fix my machine, I had a look at some new washing machines. Bloody hell, they make mine look like something the flinstones would use. You can get washing machines that connect to your WiFi now. You can download more washing cycle options and even do diagnostics on your machine. In other words, there is even more to go wrong with your machine than ever before.
> 
> New anti allergen cycle, removes 99.9% of all allergens, and you can even have a steam setting to make your washing even more hygienically clean than before. What the hell happened to the old fashioned washing machine.


We bought one of these - Bosch Serie 4 . It's a Which? Best Buy and we have had it for a year. Very happy to date. The feature I especially like is for any given programme one can chose to run the machine for half the period so a 90 minute cycle will run in 45 etc. Very useful and economic if you only have a small load. It also has a programme which runs for only 15 or 30 minutes, depending on your choice, which is great for my cycle kit. We paid £375. It only has simple programmes.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve got a Bosch which has been fine too. No nice tune when finished though. Just a bloody irritating bleep that repeats several times.


Mine does that.....


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We bought one of these - Bosch Serie 4 . It's a Which? Best Buy and we have had it for a year. Very happy to date. The feature I especially like is for any given programme one can chose to run the machine for half the period so a 90 minute cycle will run in 45 etc. Very useful and economic if you only have a small load. It also has a programme which runs for only 15 or 30 minutes, depending on your choice, which is great for my cycle kit. We paid £375. It only has simple programmes.




That's the type of one i am looking for. A d one that has a delay button on it so I can start it off early in the morning when the economy 7 is still on.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Earlier this week, I was following an online (local) auction (watching a bike, didn’t get it), among the many lots, there was a mangle, a poss tub and a poss stick. Haven’t seen those since my grandmother was alive!


Is a poss tub the same as a dolly tub ?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is a poss tub the same as a dolly tub ?




I don't know. I'm not that old


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't know. I'm not that old


I know I am older than you but I well recall using a dolly tub, dolly peg and mangle.


----------



## pawl (10 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I know I am older than you but I well recall using a dolly tub, dolly peg and mangle.


 

Remeber them well Are mangle was one of those with the big wooden rollers.

Much easier than going down to the canal and bashing the laundry with a big rock


----------



## rustybolts (10 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Beautiful picture Mo. Thanks for the share.


Creating some magic there Mo


----------



## pawl (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I ain't that old.




You youngsters don’t know when your well off.Monday morning ritual pounding the washing with the dolly peg You probably won’t remember blue bags Cant remember what was in them 
Some one will


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> You youngsters don’t know when your well off.Monday morning ritual pounding the washing with the dolly peg You probably won’t remember blue bags Cant remember what was in them
> Some one will




Mr WD remembers the wash house out the back of the back to back terrace houses, and using the mangle, and what he called bluey bags. He used to turn the handle of the mangle for his mum.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD remembers the wash house out the back of the back to back terrace houses, and using the mangle, and what he called bluey bags. He used to turn the handle of the mangle for his mum.


Yep. Sometimes I would turn the handle, other times I got to feed the sheets while my mum turned the handle.
Then we got to 'twist the sheets'......I would hold one end and twist to my left......mum would twist to her left. As it tightened it would squeeze the water out.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I hate technology.


That post was brought to you by a data entry volunteer with an internet connection who typed in Dave's message from a sheet of paper delivered by carrier pigeon!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2021)

Didn't mangles have problems with buttons and other fasteners?


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is a poss tub the same as a dolly tub ?


I will have to find a medium and ask my grandmother


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD remembers the wash house out the back of the back to back terrace houses, and using the mangle, and what he called bluey bags. He used to turn the handle of the mangle for his mum.


Yes, I remember all that, but, I wasn’t going to admit it


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2021)

So HRH Phillip is to be buried next Saturday. 
I believe us pensioners are to get a days holiday


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just been out fixing up some shelves for the bike shed
> Go two sorted out and it started raining - so everything has been chucked into whatever shed was handy any old how
> 
> looks like tomorrow will be spent sorted it all out properly - plus some more shelves in the main shed
> I will probably end up putting some old stuff on Freecycle to clear out some space



Mrs Tenkaykev has found a use for some of the leftover tubs / cans of paint from the big shed prior to repainting the outside.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev has found a use for some of the leftover tubs / cans of paint from the big shed prior to repainting the outside.
> View attachment 583216




That would make a great workshop for a woman. Just saying.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That would make a great workshop for a woman. Just saying.



That’s Mrs Tenkaykev’s own shed, it usually contains her Big bike , we have one shed each. Mine however looks like a sh*thole


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2021)

Raining here now.
Hail forecast for tomorrow and sleet for Monday.


----------



## 12boy (10 Apr 2021)

Until age 10 I lived in India and our clothes were washed by a Dhobi Wallah who beat them on a rock in the river. All my shirts had studs instead of buttons since they would be broken by the beating. So, Dhobi would like to thank Master for presenting him with a sock.


----------



## rustybolts (10 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Didn't mangles have problems with buttons and other fasteners?


So did I in the back of an Austin A60 with the windows all steamed up on a Saturday night after the dance hall


----------



## pawl (10 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yep. Sometimes I would turn the handle, other times I got to feed the sheets while my mum turned the handle.
> Then we got to 'twist the sheets'......I would hold one end and twist to my left......mum would twist to her left. As it tightened it would squeeze the water out.




And singing let’s twist again like we did last summer


----------



## pawl (10 Apr 2021)

rustybolts said:


> So did I in the back of an Austin A60 with the windows all steamed up on a Saturday night after the dance hall




Definitely off topic Tell us more


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Raining here now.
> Hail forecast for tomorrow and sleet for Monday.


Didn't they promise it was going to warm up this weekend?


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Until age 10 I lived in India and our clothes were washed by a Dhobi Wallah who beat them on a rock in the river. All my shirts had studs instead of buttons since they would be broken by the beating. So, Dhobi would like to thank Master for presenting him with a sock.


Even in the river, there was only the one sock that went missing.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2021)

rustybolts said:


> So did I in the back of an Austin A60 with the windows all steamed up on a Saturday night after the dance hall





pawl said:


> Definitely off topic Tell us more


Time for another Monty Python sketch...


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

It's snowing here.
2200 hours, 10th April 2021.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Apr 2021)

Had to nip out in the car a couple of hours ago

The black Ice warning lights came on because it was down to 3 degrees

compulsory link


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2021)

Another solo day indoors in paradise! I was going to nip out to Aldi for supplies this evening but we had freezing rain so I put the kettle on instead.

I just checked my cycling stats for this year so far... I have ridden a dire total of only 260 km (162 miles) in nearly 3.5 months! No wonder I feel so unfit and my weight is too high. If it goes on much longer like this I'll get on the turbo trainer instead.

Better news though... Unless the Covid-19 situation goes crazy again or some other catastrophe occurs, my family summer holiday in Devon has been confirmed. Now it is a question of whether I go down by train, or get a lift from one of the others going down.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Another solo day indoors in paradise! I was going to nip out to Aldi for supplies this evening but we had freezing rain so I put the kettle on instead.
> 
> I just checked my cycling stats for this year so far... I have ridden a dire total of only 260 km (162 miles) in nearly 3.5 months! No wonder I feel so unfit and my weight is too high. If it goes on much longer like this I'll get on the turbo trainer instead.
> 
> Better news though... Unless the Covid-19 situation goes crazy again or some other catastrophe occurs, my family summer holiday in Devon has been confirmed. Now it is a question of whether I go down by train, or get a lift from one of the others going down.


More air circulation on a train.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> More air circulation on a train.


I will have had my second jab by then so I will be fairly relaxed about going out and about with people again. If the Covid 'roadmap' is stuck to then all restrictions will have been removed. 

The big issue will be that I am taking a bike down with me so there would need to be room in the car for me, my rucksack, AND the bike as well as the driver's stuff. If that isn't possible I will catch the train.

I would probably save around £50 by getting a lift. I would be paying around £50 for half the fuel bill rather than about £100 for rail tickets (after my 1/3 railcard discount).


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I will have had my second jab by then so I will be fairly relaxed about going out and about with people again. If the Covid 'roadmap' is stuck to then all restrictions will have been removed.
> 
> The big issue will be that I am taking a bike down with me so there would need to be room in the car for me, my rucksack, AND the bike as well as the driver's stuff. If that isn't possible I will catch the train.
> 
> I would probably save around £50 by getting a lift. I would be paying around £50 for half the fuel bill rather than about £100 for rail tickets (after my 1/3 railcard discount).


Can't you sit on the roof rack along with your bike. All that fresh air.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's snowing here.
> 2200 hours, 10th April 2021.





ColinJ said:


> Another solo day indoors in paradise! I was going to nip out to Aldi for supplies this evening but we had freezing rain so I put the kettle on instead.


Ha - the snow has reached us! I just looked outside and over 3 cm has settled... 23:10, 10th April, 2021.



classic33 said:


> Can't you sit on the roof rack along with your bike. All that fresh air.


Hopefully, it will be a bit warmer by then... I'm avoiding fresh air until it is!

A summer that lingers on into autumn is called an '_Indian Summer_'. What is _this _- a '_Yukon Winter_'!


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ha - the snow has reached us! I just looked outside and over 3 cm has settled... 23:10, 10th April, 2021.
> 
> Hopefully, it will be a bit warmer by then... I'm avoiding fresh air until it is!
> 
> A summer that lingers on into autumn is called an '_Indian Summer_'. What is _this _- a '_Yukon Winter_'!


Two views from the side door.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Apr 2021)

Help needed - my laptop and phone have malfunctioned - they keep saying it is 11th April

apparently either the weather or the date is incorrect


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2021)

Brrrrrr  Another hard frost. Currently minus 4 and everything is white and sparkly.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That's the type of one i am looking for. A d one that has a delay button on it so I can start it off early in the morning when the economy 7 is still on.


Ours has a time delay but I've never used it.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> You youngsters don’t know when your well off.Monday morning ritual pounding the washing with the dolly peg *You probably won’t remember blue bags Cant remember what was in them
> Some one will*


Salt for your crisps


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2021)

Morning all.
Feels cold at -2° but no frost around.
I think I have to deliver some meals to the auntie. Apart from that it is a quiet day.
We (stupidly imo) binge watched films last night and got to bed at 01.30..... crazy as I normally go to bed early.
I still woke at 0515 (complete with headache).
BTW..... .did you know that Prince Phillip has died. Honestly, he really has.
Radio 2 is still banging on about it


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2021)

Hello world. A balmy 1⁰ this morning and only a little frost. Beautiful sunrise, clear skies and no breeze.

A great friend who moved away messaged last night to say she's visiting and can she come on today's club ride. Excellent. Really looking forward to seeing her.

No 3 son and partner announced yesterday they're engaged. Eleven years together and a baby. How does this work?  I am in trouble for suggesting they get married ASAP..........it will cost me less as only 15 guests are permitted.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2021)

I'm going to share my dream with you........last night I was holed up in a house in a small village with my family. The house had a clear view of the road entering the village.

We were living through a pandemic and had to keep a 24 hour watch for people approaching on the road. We shot anyone who appeared in case they were infected.

Stay away from Chorley.........,,,🔫


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks, the weather is bonkers, its snowing, but its snowing heavier out the front than it is out the back.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm going to share my dream with you........last night I was holed up in a house in a small village with my family. The house had a clear view of the road entering the village.
> 
> We were living through a pandemic and had to keep a 24 hour watch for people approaching on the road. We shot anyone who appeared in case they were infected.
> 
> Stay away from Chorley.........,,,🔫



That tops Mrs Tenkaykev’s dream. 
The local pub had reopened ( it’s sadly now a Vets) . We were sat in there while the landlord ( one of our geordie friends) was preparing bacon rolls for us. We’re both veggie but Mrs Tenkaykev couldn’t bring herself to tell him as he was being so thoughtful. No beers were on show and the landlord wasn’t allowed to tell us what beers were available as it wasn’t yet noon…


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Salt for your crisps



I remember blue salt bags in the crisps, and plain only.


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Final preparations today, for our getaway tomorrow.
Had a great day yesterday with our mates from Minehead. Weather was perfect for sitting out in the garden with pizza and a few beers.
Almost felt like normal.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Apr 2021)

A dusting of snow here. Is this the start of another ice age?


----------



## Paulus (11 Apr 2021)

Good morning all. 
It nice and sunny if a bit chilly under paw.

Radio 2 schedules still altered. No Johnny Walker or Paul O'Grady this afternoon, and still playing reflective music.

I should be able to get a ride out a little later which will me to escape the news on the radio about the funeral arrangements and peoples recollections about Phil.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2021)

Morning . -2 here with heavy frost. Time for the thermal bloomers i think.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Apr 2021)

Scheduled to reach 8 degrees today. Cold bright and sunny here in Dorsetshire


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning . -2 here with heavy frost. Time for the thermal bloomers i think.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


Can I send you the pair you left here ? They are taking up a whole wardrobe.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can I send you the pair you left here ? They are taking up a whole wardrobe.


Can we ask why she has left her bloomers at yours???
I mean - we have visitors - but they don't normally leave underwear behind!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2021)

Back from a very chilly 6.7 mile walk. Gorgeous though and very peaceful as usual. Nearly blinded by the sun at some points.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Apr 2021)

Another bright sunny day with a touch of frost but hopefully that should be the last of it. 
Yesterday we did get a very brief smirr of snow but it did not last long.
Wind light and should be the same tomorrow. 
Still got some garden bits to tidy and some other chores. No triking today but def out tomorrow if the weather is as forecast.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can I send you the pair you left here ? They are taking up a whole wardrobe.




You should be honoured to have then taking up room in your wardrobe.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, the weather is bonkers, its snowing, but its snowing heavier out the front than it is out the back.


Your getting up too early. I didn’t get up until 8.30 and there is no sign of any snow here in binley 😂😀😀


----------



## numbnuts (11 Apr 2021)




----------



## GM (11 Apr 2021)

Morning all... I was helping the boy out yesterday to finish a job he's doing by hanging a couple of doors. Got all set up and the boooooomb, my 40 year old Elu planer died on me, so a cheap replacement and try again today.

This came up on my FB this morning, made me chuckle....

Yesterday my daughter e-mailed me AGAIN, asking why I didn't do something useful with my time. "Like sitting around the pool and drinking wine is not a good thing?" I asked.Talking about my "doing-something-useful" seems to be her favourite topic of conversation.
She was "only thinking of me," she said, and suggested that I go down to the Senior Centre and hang out with some of the other old blokes.
So I did this and when I got home last night, I decided to play a prank on her. I e-mailed her and told her that I had joined a Parachute Club.
She replied, "Are you nuts? You are over 83 and now you're going to start jumping out of airplanes?"
I told her that I even got a Membership Card and e-mailed a copy to her.
She immediately telephoned me and yelled, "Good grief, Dad, where are your glasses?! This is a Membership to a Prostitute Club, not a Parachute Club."
"Oh man, I'm in trouble again," I said. "I really don't know what to do. I signed up for five jumps a week!!"
The line went dead...
Life as a Senior Citizen is not getting any easier, but sometimes it can be fun...Life can still be fun as an elderly man 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Apr 2021)

I spoke to soon 😂😂😂


----------



## rustybolts (11 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can I send you the pair you left here ? They are taking up a whole wardrobe.


Is the smoke still coming off them ?


----------



## rustybolts (11 Apr 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... I was helping the boy out yesterday to finish a job he's doing by hanging a couple of doors. Got all set up and the boooooomb, my 40 year old Elu planer died on me, so a cheap replacement and try again today.
> 
> This came up on my FB this morning, made me chuckle....
> 
> ...


Gave me the best laugh for a month ! brilliant !


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Your getting up too early. I didn’t get up until 8.30 and there is no sign of any snow here in binley 😂😀😀



Wifes carer is due between seven and half seven so I don't get a choice, I was up even earlier the other morning, my Good Lady phoned me about quarter past six because she needed me downstairs to help with the commode. it would be nice to sleep in sometimes.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm going to share my dream with you........last night I was holed up in a house in a small village with my family. The house had a clear view of the road entering the village.
> 
> We were living through a pandemic and had to keep a 24 hour watch for people approaching on the road. We shot anyone who appeared in case they were infected.
> 
> Stay away from Chorley.........,,,🔫


You shot the people bringing you the antidote. You're doomed, doomed do you hear.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Apr 2021)

According to CNN

*Scientists have discovered X-rays coming from Uranus*


let the jokes commence

link if anyone wants the space story rather than just making cheap mucky jokes
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/04/01/world/uranus-xrays-detected-scli-scn-intl


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2021)

It's snowing here..


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2021)

It's beautiful here. Bright, bright sunshine. Chilly but warm in the sun. Excellent ride with my friend, great to see her after two years. We dropped off the group and diverted for coffee and chat.

Got to dash to the sports club now to help with the clean up day. Then we have No 3 son and granddaughter coming for tea.


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Apr 2021)

No.1 daughter's partner presented me with a Lidl cycle maintenance stand on Friday- he'd heard there was a sale on and called in to their local store and got one- unprompted... he's clearly a keeper!


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> According to CNN
> 
> *Scientists have discovered X-rays coming from Uranus*
> 
> ...


Did you note the date of that piece?


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> No.1 daughter's partner presented me with a Lidl cycle maintenance stand on Friday- he'd heard there was a sale on and called in to their local store and got one- unprompted... he's clearly a keeper!


He's after one or more of your bikes.


----------



## pawl (11 Apr 2021)

Hells teeth it’s started snowing and the bird feeders need refilling They will have to wait g


----------



## pawl (11 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, the weather is bonkers, its snowing, but its snowing heavier out the front than it is out the back.




Front further north than the back


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you note the date of that piece?


Damn
they really should take those down after the date!!


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Hells teeth it’s started snowing and the bird feeders need refilling They will have to wait g


Get out there and fill them. 
What are you, man or mouse!!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Can we ask why she has left her bloomers at yours???
> I mean - we have visitors - but they don't normally leave underwear behind!


Put it this way...... .
She had to leave in a hurry


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You should be honoured to have then taking up room in your wardrobe.


I am, I really am.
Bit embarrassing though as I told MrsD they are mine so I have to wear them occasionally


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am, I really am.
> Bit embarrassing though as I told MrsD they are mine so I have to wear them occasionally




I nearly spit coffee out then


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... I was helping the boy out yesterday to finish a job he's doing by hanging a couple of doors. Got all set up and the boooooomb, my 40 year old Elu planer died on me, so a cheap replacement and try again today.
> 
> This came up on my FB this morning, made me chuckle....
> 
> ...


Brilliant !!!


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Apr 2021)

We went up to shustoke to watch the sailing , sun was shining and we were sheltered from the cold wind. It felt quite warm.
We have now come home and it’s hailing lol😂😂😀


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2021)

Was just reading that heavy snow is forecast for the Stoke area tonight .
For foreigners on here that is Jcn 15 M6.
When working I would regularly travel the M6 and it was a phenomenomena that it could be light snow up here and down south but heavy around Stoke.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am, I really am.
> Bit embarrassing though as I told MrsD they are mine so I *have* to wear them occasionally


OK - seems reasonable - fine - I'm sure everyone believes you


----------



## numbnuts (11 Apr 2021)

Some prat forgot to take the chicken out of the freezer 
On my walk today I counted 15 plastic bin bags full of sand/soil over a 50 yard stretch of road, I've reported it to the council on there web site, I was going to post a photo, but it would not be as nice as MOs


----------



## 12boy (11 Apr 2021)

We too have snow, and except for tomorrow will most of the week. Still in drought so that is peachy. Lawn is greening and the cotoneasters are leafing out. i managed to get all the damn pots and the very heavy shelves they were on out of the garage yesterday. The dead ones went to a little courtyard in the back with the ceramic ones covered and the plastic not. The survivors are in a coldframe in the drive way with a couple of lights to keep them warmer. 
There will be a little upper body work with stretchies and weights as well as stretching, core and yoga. 
Later, Mrs 12 wants to go to Johhny Js diner and eat inside. One of their specialities is broasted chicken seved with 2 sides. my sides will be fried okra and a garden salad while she will have the salad and smashed taters. For $10 I get 3 large chicken breasts of which I eat one and take two home for later. If broasted chicken is unfamiliar it is fried chicken cooked in a pressure cooker. The chicken is moist and the crust crispy. We last had this on a warm day in the fall when it was still warm enough to enjoy eating outside.
Great pic, Mo. 
I kinda think, PaulSB, that sort of dreams are the brain's way of ridding itself of excremental thoughts. One of the few dreams I can recall was having lunch with a pleasant and courteous ex president George W. I aint a Republican but we had a great lunch. 
Be safe and well.... and BTW, Classic 33, that second snow picture seemed a little heavy on the LSD.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2021)

It looks like we had about 8 cm (3 inches) of snow last night but it is melting in today's sunshine. I just went for a little stroll to Lidl and got caught in a snailstorm! Snail = *sn*ow-h*ail. *White like snow, but denser and not quite as soft; less dense than hail and not as hard; falls quicker than snow, but slower than hail. (There is probably a proper word for it, but I don't know it!)


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2021)

Lovely sunny day down here. 
Brought the van back home and washed it.
The valeter had to back out the other day due to having a covid jab appointment.
Still, it looks pretty clean now.




All hitched up and ready for a quick getaway tomorrow morning.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Apr 2021)

Nice sunny day and not too cold so got some gardening done.
Looking out my front window there is very little seaborne traffic these days. One fishing boat to be seen in the past couple of weeks and a few medium size cargo boats. 
Ferries to the other islands are passing every day of course.
No yachts and any that have been out were either local for a day sail or on passage to a home port further north.
Most traffic is workboats of various kinds and a tow going down the Sound this morning since the weather would be good for getting round Ardnamurchan. Probably a fish farm boat as are most of the workboats.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Lovely sunny day down here.
> Brought the van back home and washed it.
> The valeter had to back out the other day due to having a covid jab appointment.
> Still, it looks pretty clean now.
> ...


I'm away tomorrow too .........dog sitting  the owners are going to Cornwall , it's only for 5 days roll on Friday.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> We too have snow, and except for tomorrow will most of the week. Still in drought so that is peachy. Lawn is greening and the cotoneasters are leafing out. i managed to get all the damn pots and the very heavy shelves they were on out of the garage yesterday. The dead ones went to a little courtyard in the back with the ceramic ones covered and the plastic not. The survivors are in a coldframe in the drive way with a couple of lights to keep them warmer.
> There will be a little upper body work with stretchies and weights as well as stretching, core and yoga.
> Later, Mrs 12 wants to go to Johhny Js diner and eat inside. One of their specialities is broasted chicken seved with 2 sides. my sides will be fried okra and a garden salad while she will have the salad and smashed taters. For $10 I get 3 large chicken breasts of which I eat one and take two home for later. If broasted chicken is unfamiliar it is fried chicken cooked in a pressure cooker. The chicken is moist and the crust crispy. We last had this on a warm day in the fall when it was still warm enough to enjoy eating outside.
> Great pic, Mo.
> ...


You don't like the purple snow?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2021)

Midsummer Murders. I reckon there will be 1 murder within the first 5 minutes.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2021)

Bingo. Shut the front door.


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Midsummer Murders. I reckon there will be 1 murder within the first 5 minutes.


My cycling frequently takes me into Midsomer , I’m always relieved to make it out alive .
Oh OK it’s the Chilterns . .


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2021)

Apparently we can expect snow at about 10 pm tonight.


----------



## GM (11 Apr 2021)

I got a trophy yesterday for being on CC for 12 years, here's to another 12 years!

Feet up and Line of Duty next.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Apr 2021)

According to the Met Office we have no rain or snow or hail due either tonight or tomorrow

probably

maybe


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> According to the Met Office we have no rain or snow or hail due either tonight or tomorrow
> 
> probably
> 
> maybe




You hope


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You hope


I have central heating and I'm not afraid to use it!!!!!


----------



## 12boy (11 Apr 2021)

Classic 33...not much. And I don't eat yellow snow either.
Dirk, how big is that trailer. But your CRV is diesel? We have no diesel CRVs.
We have no diesel CRVs here.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Classic 33...not much. And I don't eat yellow snow either.
> Dirk, how big is that trailer. But your CRV is diesel? We have no diesel CRVs.
> We have no diesel CRVs here.


What you eat is up to you.
I'll never tell you what to eat. Try possibly, but never not eat.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I have central heating and I'm not afraid to use it!!!!!


So have I, and I _am_ using it...

I don't think I've ever used it this far into the year (before switching it off until September or October)!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Midsummer Murders. I reckon there will be 1 murder within the first 5 minutes.


Didn’t even get to the opening credits before the first one tonight!


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2021)

Morning all .
Have to be out early to shop at ASDA.....I try hard not to do a shop when its busy.......so will be out before 0700 (don't mind Spar for a pint of milk etc) 
Brother and SiL coming at lunch time. I am trying a new Thai takeaway place we have been told is good...... we shall see .
MrsD is slightly more mobile on the zimmer so can open the front door for the carer.
@Dirk I advise you to securely lock your caravan. I showed the photo to MrsD and I think she has designs on it 
Finally.
Last night todays forecast was rain. Bow its wall to wall sunshine......ok, cold but sunny.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2021)

Minus 5 this morning  Barometer is up though and it’s looking like being a decent day if it warms up.


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2021)

I have risen!

Tofay I will cut the grass, cut up an old garage doo so it will fit in a skip, and move a bookcase.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Woke early today.........must be the excitement of going away.



12boy said:


> Dirk, how big is that trailer. But your CRV is diesel? We have no diesel CRVs.
> We have no diesel CRVs here.


The caravan is 21 feet long and 7 ft 4" wide. It weighs about 1200kg.
The CRV is a 2.2ltr diesel - 140bhp and 250 ft.lb of torque @ 2000rpm.
It's a pretty good tow car.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2021)

Good morning. Heavy frost but 1⁰ now it's going to be a beautiful sunny day. We're heading out for a short cafe ride at 10.00, probably 40 miles all in.

Granddaughter was with us from 3.00 to 9.10pm yesterday. Granddaughter was very unhappy from 6.00pm onwards........I had forgotten babies do this!

It's hair cut Monday. I may pop in to the barber this afternoon but more likely tomorrow. I have some cycle club admin to do which I'll attend to now.

That's it for today I think but imagine other stuff will turn up.


----------



## Paulus (12 Apr 2021)

Good morning from a frosty Barnet. 

The green bin men have just been, now for the grey, rubbish bin men, not the men, the bins.

Son is coming over this morning, he wanted to know if I have a headset bearing press.
I don't, but will resort to a metal drift and a block of wood to remove and re seat the new ones the old fashioned way.

All the usual stuff to do as well. Should I get time I may get out on the bike later, then investigate the Mitre to see how the landlord has arranged the garden. Just for research purposes of course.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2021)

Good morning all, my mate who had a birthday recently had his birthday ride yesterday, He got together with a a group of friends and family and rode 80 miles to celebrate him turning 80.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2021)

Morning. 1 deg here apparently. Doesn't feel like it though. We had a smattering of snow last night as well.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2021)

Brisk walk done and got milk and bread on the way back. My hands were frozen carrying the milk as I didn't bother with a bag and just carried the cold milk in my already cold hands!


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Apr 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees.

Snow was forecast but never arrived, now it seems to be brightening up. I've just stepped off the scales, a bit of a shock to the system how easily the pounds can creep on. I've given myself a good talking to, I know that I'll be fine once I get my act together, and if the lockdown keeps easing there's the probability that we'll be heading up to Tiree in September to take part in an event that was postponed due to Covid.
Mrs Tenkaykev has purchased a new rucksack which she plans on taking on her John Muir Way walk in June. I've just done a mental tally and we must have eight or more of various capacities, mainly Deuter but there's my old endurance running OMM pack plus a waterproof Alpkit pack that is now used mainly for shopping.
The sun has just popped out from behind the clouds ☀️
Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees.
> 
> Snow was forecast but never arrived, now it seems to be brightening up. I've just stepped off the scales, a bit of a shock to the system how easily the pounds can creep on. I've given myself a good talking to, I know that I'll be fine once I get my act together, and if the lockdown keeps easing there's the probability that we'll be heading up to Tiree in September to take part in an event that was postponed due to Covid.
> Mrs Tenkaykev has purchased a new rucksack which she plans on taking on her John Muir Way walk in June. I've just done a mental tally and we must have eight or more of various capacities, mainly Deuter but there's my old endurance running OMM pack plus a waterproof Alpkit pack that is now used mainly for shopping.
> ...


I've had a doze of the munchies lately too, added to the fact that apart from walking I've not been doing much so the weight is heading up again. Must get a grip! Hopefully once it warms up a bit the cycling mojo will return.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've had a doze of the munchies lately too, added to the fact that apart from walking I've not been doing much so the weight is heading up again. Must get a grip! Hopefully once it warms up a bit the cycling mojo will return.



I'm having the same problem, with the cycling dropping from 100 miles a week to 20-25 miles a week and no yoga, plus spending a lot of time indoors I'm heavier than I've been for years, I've just brought some new trousers and had to go to a 36 waist, first time I've been that size since I retired.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2021)

Hi I'm in doggie sitting land, it's cold and damp the broadband is slooooooooow, roll on Friday
I think I'll give up this dog sitting lark, the moneys OK, but I like my own home hovel even with that b.... of a woman below me


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Brisk walk done and got milk and bread on the way back. My hands were frozen carrying the milk as I didn't bother with a bag and just carried the cold milk in my already cold hands!


See.....if you were a bit more like a certain Welsh person you could have shoved the milk down your bloomers.......= warm hands


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> See.....if you were a bit more like a certain Welsh person you could have shoved the milk down your bloomers.......= warm hands


I'm sure I could reply to that but I will desist! Don't want banned.


----------



## pawl (12 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Get out there and fill them.
> What are you, man or mouse!!



I will squeak about it later


----------



## pawl (12 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, my mate who had a birthday recently had his birthday ride yesterday, He got together with a a group of friends and family and rode 80 miles to celebrate him turning 80.





Pity it wasn’t 2 Feb he could have dedicated the ride to me.Well done to your mate


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2021)

Floors mopped, beds changed and the first load of washing done, now having a  and a kit kat.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2021)

My laptop had a funny 20 minutes, it just switched it's self off tried to restart it and got the blue screen of death  tried again and it said windows didn't load correctly, it's OK now any more problems I'm going home and the bloody owner's will have to come back from Cornwell


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm sure I could reply to that but I will desist! Don't want banned.


You can pm me if you wish.......in the sure and certain knowledge I would never copy and paste it for all to read.
You can trust me....I'm a scouser


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Apr 2021)

Our granddaughter slept over on Saturday night which is always great fun although it does get a bit exhausting as she's constantly on the go. Mrs Tenkaykev gave her a bath, washed her hair and got her ready for bed, granddaughter said " can I have my " Bedtime Biscuit and some milk now "? We asked what biscuit she usually has and she replied " A bedtime biscuit " so we got her a glass of chocolate milk and a low sugar Nairns Chocolate chip biscuit.
When our daughter came to collect her yesterday we told her how we'd made sure she had her pre bed milk and a Biscuit, to which she replied " Biscuit? what biscuit? she never has a biscuit before bedtime" There you go, conned by a three year old 😂


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2021)

You lot had better stop taking the Mick out of my bloomers and what I do with them. 

Been to town to drop Mr WD prescription off at the quacks. Went into the Co Op to buy odds and sods. Got hone and my phone pinged asking me how my shopping experience was at the crappy Co Op.. Spooky. Big brother or what. Need me WD to look at my washing machine. Migjt happen on Tuesday.... not saying which Tuesday though


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our granddaughter slept over on Saturday night which is always great fun although it does get a bit exhausting as she's constantly on the go. Mrs Tenkaykev gave her a bath, washed her hair and got her ready for bed, granddaughter said " can I have my " Bedtime Biscuit and some milk now "? We asked what biscuit she usually has and she replied " A bedtime biscuit " so we got her a glass of chocolate milk and a low sugar Nairns Chocolate chip biscuit.
> When our daughter came to collect her yesterday we told her how we'd made sure she had her pre bed milk and a Biscuit, to which she replied " Biscuit? what biscuit? she never has a biscuit before bedtime" There you go, conned by a three year old 😂




Kids are very good at that.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot had better stop taking the Mick out of my bloomers and what I do with them.


I am on your side Welshie.
That lot are disgusting.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Floors mopped, beds changed and the first load of washing done, now having a  and a kit kat.


33 years the end of this month, since my last KitKat.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot had better stop taking the Mick out of my bloomers and what I do with them.
> 
> Been to town to drop Mr WD prescription off at the quacks. Went into the Co Op to buy odds and sods. Got hone and my phone pinged asking me how my shopping experience was at the crappy Co Op.. Spooky. Big brother or what. Need me WD to look at my washing machine. Migjt happen on Tuesday.... not saying which Tuesday though


You didn't pay with cash then?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> 33 years the end of this month, since my last KitKat.


Why? One of my favourites.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Why? One of my favourites.


One bound for the middle east, double wrapped, foil then paper. They've changed the recipe since, and all are made to the one recipe.
My arm ended up looking more like a leg in size.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Seriously 24 hours later and the schedules are still being changed?
> 
> I did think the BBC 1 live reporter was doing a good job. I was a bit gobsmacked to turn to BBC 2 and find the channel had a separate live broadcast. That was ridiculous.


There has been a lot of discontent with the BBC about this, and rightly so.

I think it would have been appropriate and proportionate to have given BBC 1 and Radio 2 over to it for a day or two, but denying licence payers the choice to switch to other BBC stations was wrong.

Viewer/listener numbers plummeted and complaint numbers soared so lots of people clearly feel the same way. 



dave r said:


> Good morning all, my mate who had a birthday recently had his birthday ride yesterday, He got together with a a group of friends and family and rode 80 miles to celebrate him turning 80.


Good effort!

I am setting myself a much easier target. Try to do at least one 100 mile ride a year until I am 75. Beyond that I might switch to 100 km (62 miles), and eventually 50 miles, and finally 50 km (31 miles). If that becomes too much, I will buy an e-bike!


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Good effort!
> 
> I am settling myself a much easier target. Try to do at least one 100 mile ride a year until I am 75. Beyond that I might switch to 100 km (62 miles), and eventually 50 miles, and finally 50 km (31 miles). If that becomes too much, I will buy an e-bike!



I'm toying with the idea of doing 70 miles on my 70th


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> 33 years the end of this month, since my last KitKat.


Frightened of asking but here goes...... how do you know that ?
I am already sorry I asked


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm toying with the idea of doing 70 miles on my 70th


The thing that puts me off long birthday rides is that mine is mid-january!

Once I start receiving my pension I may start wintering in southern Spain, in which case long birthday rides could be quite pleasant (as long as I avoid the mountains).


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm toying with the idea of doing 70 miles on my 70th


I did a 68 miler for my 68th birthday.
Sadly I chose a VERY windy day. It was hard work.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Frightened of asking but here goes...... how do you know that ?
> I am already sorry I asked


Simple really, the same weekend we'd six to eight inches of water running down the road. Also away on a weekend camping trip the same weekend.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2021)

I've just put the telly on  ....I can now see why I don't have a telly,
Thunderbirds FFS I was in skool when that was on


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The thing that puts me off long birthday rides is that mine is mid-january!
> 
> Once I start receiving my pension I may start wintering in southern Spain, in which case long birthday rides could be quite pleasant (as long as I avoid the mountains).



My birthday is in December.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm toying with the idea of doing 70 miles on my 70th


Just over 3 weeks till I’m 62. If I want to do 62 miles I better actually start getting out! Looks lovely out but still so cold. I know I would be fine once I get moving.......that’s the hard part.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm toying with the idea of doing 70 miles on my 70th



I managed that Dave, had a great day out with Mrs Tenkaykev. Took it steady and stopped for lunch and the occasional breather. As I've mentioned before, I'm a ( fairly ) recent cyclist having purchased my first Brommie in September 2018.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just over 3 weeks till I’m 62. If I want to do 62 miles I better actually start getting out! Looks lovely out but still so cold. I know I would be fine once I get moving.......that’s the hard part.



62 miles is 100K Mo ( and 241 yards ). You have the perfect traffic free route. Here's your itinerary :

Train to Glasgow Central, then from Glasgow Queen Street take the short train ride to Bowling. From there it's a couple of hundred yards down to Bowling Basin where you can follow the traffic free Forth and Clyde Canal Path, stopping for lunch at the Falkirk Wheel.
From the Falkirk Wheel take the Union Canal to the heart of Edinburgh. The Canal basin in Edinburgh is near the railway station where you can get the train home.
There's plenty of refuelling opportunities along the way, all in all a grand day out 😎👍🎂

EDIT: Bowling Basin to Edinburgh Basin is 100K


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> My birthday is in December.


I didn't used to be such a winter wimp...!


----------



## rustybolts (12 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, my mate who had a birthday recently had his birthday ride yesterday, He got together with a a group of friends and family and rode 80 miles to celebrate him turning 80.


Thats bloody brilliant . Would love to do that if/when I reach 80 , what a fantastic gesture by everybody involved👍👍👍


----------



## rustybolts (12 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot had better stop taking the Mick out of my bloomers and what I do with them.


Its a blooming disgrace


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2021)

The Eagle has landed.
4 miles from Mevagissey.






All set up and now chilling with a beer and a sarnie.


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> 33 years the end of this month, since my last KitKat.





Mo1959 said:


> Why? One of my favourites.


KitKat ! 😱 Mo I am appalled I’m only 1/8 Scottish* and my loyalty is to Tunnocks caramel wafer biscuits.
* Great Grandmother from Thurso .


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2021)

My birthday is July........just saying......


----------



## pawl (12 Apr 2021)

I have found for the last two years I don’t tolerate the cold.Hands a feet are the worst


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My birthday is July........just saying......



July can be an expensive month, there are two birthdays in it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> KitKat ! 😱 Mo I am appalled I’m only 1/8 Scottish* and my loyalty is to Tunnocks caramel wafer biscuits.
> * Great Grandmother from Thurso .


I like the dark chocolate variety. On occasion I challenge my grandson to see who can eat a Tunnocks Teacake the fastest by biting all the chocolate off the dome without getting a dab of the filling on the end of your nose. 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2021)

I have bimbled at last. Toiling a bit but it's a start.

I saw a few ba ba black sheeps  Are we still allowed to say that?


----------



## 12boy (12 Apr 2021)

Not warm here for a bit and the streets are wet. They will be dry by noon so a little ride would be nice. The wind is from the north today and north is downhill from my house so coming up hill will be fairly easy. Supposed to snow most of tomorrow so that will be grocery and upper body day. Nice pics, ColinJ.
Yesterday I made oat and quinoa granola but it was a little too done. Next time I will cook it less. The quinoa should ramp up the protein a bit. Another try or two and I will have it down. Being pre-diabetic there will be no kit kat bars for me but a chocolate chip pecan cookie every once in awhile is hard to deny.
The farthest I have ever ridden would be a little over 50 miles. When the weather is nice I like 20 mile rides maybe 5 days a week. It is enough to where I feel I have done something but still have energy for my chores. When there is snow and wind the rides are much shorter. 2-3 hours a day for riding, stretching, core etc suffices. My sense is that you folks prefer much longer rides, perhaps less frequently. I feel like I am an old car that requires a lot of time spent on maintenance. Oh well, it is use it or lose it.
Be safe and well.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have bimbled at last. Toiling a bit but it's a start.
> 
> I saw a few ba ba *black sheeps*  *Are we still allowed to say that?*



That would be "Sheep of colour" now, if you please 

... and... no speculating about what colour the lamb's fleece might be....


----------



## Paulus (12 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> KitKat ! 😱 Mo I am appalled I’m only 1/8 Scottish* and my loyalty is to Tunnocks caramel wafer biscuits.
> * Great Grandmother from Thurso .


I am not remotely Scottish, but I do like Tunnocks teacakes


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just put the telly on  ....I can now see why I don't have a telly,
> Thunderbirds FFS I was in skool when that was on


Gerry Anderson Day this week.

What's wrong with the original Thunderbirds anyway?


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Apr 2021)

KitKat’s are my favourite.
Tunnocks caramel wafers are nice.
But sorry Tunnocks tea cakes are just vile 😂😂😀


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> KitKat ! 😱 Mo I am appalled I’m only 1/8 Scottish* and my loyalty is to Tunnocks caramel wafer biscuits.
> * Great Grandmother from Thurso .




Oooh. Stop. Caramel bars. Tunnocks. Me want


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed.
> 4 miles from Mevagissey.
> 
> View attachment 583541
> ...


4 miles which direction ?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My birthday is July........just saying......


Well..... ..you planned that well


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 4 miles which direction ?


West.




Nice site


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Gerry Anderson Day this week.
> 
> What's wrong with the original Thunderbirds anyway?


He thought he had a watertight guarantee that the show would be broadcast on ITV for 100 years, but it came with strings attached...


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2021)

Re: winter wimpiness...

I used to put loads of clothing on and just get on with riding. The thing is, I didn't really worry much about slippery conditions. For example, on this ride...






Note the carefully reversed CycleChat 'buff'. I didn't want to give that Shaun bloke free advertising for his forum... 

Since then though I have crashed rather heavily on black ice a couple of times. I got away without injuries, but it would be really easy to break a hip in that kind of spill. I _really_ don't want to risk that!

Doing the ride pictured above was a bit foolish. As you can see behind me, the hilltop lane had slushy snow still on it and I had a 15% twisting descent to do on the way home. I would have had no chance if I had encountered ice on a bend on the way down...

A couple of other photos from further on before (hopefully!) forgetting winter for the next 7 or 8 months:











PS Where _did _I put that buff? I haven't seen it for about 4 or 5 winters now!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> West.
> View attachment 583569
> 
> Nice site


Looks nice
We camped west at a place called Goran Haven......very nice.
There is a pub there called the Llawnroc (Cornwall spelled backwards).


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2021)

And in today's latest news.
1. We had that Thai chicken meal. Superb. £5.00 for us both with enough left over for one of us tomorrow (me me me 😀).
2. We are both booked in for our 2nd Covid jabs the Friday.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2021)

I’ll catch up on Line of Duty tonight then give this new series a try. https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4126519/45263445/too-close


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ll catch up on Line of Duty tonight then give this new series a try. https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4126519/45263445/too-close


Spoilers OFF... Er, it was good!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Spoilers OFF... Er, it was good!


It’s really building up well. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s really building up well. Looking forward to it.


I can't believe that 20 year old Kelly Macdonald who played a teenage schoolgirl in _Trainspotting _is suddenly a 45 year old playing a senior cop in _Line of Duty_ - where _did _those 25 years go!!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I can't believe that 20 year old Kelly Macdonald who played a teenage schoolgirl in _Trainspotting _is suddenly a 45 year old playing a senior cop in _Line of Duty_ - where _did _those 25 years go!!


Tell me about it! Time is going way too fast. She was good in that thing with the Japanese detective too.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2021)

There is a lot more traffic on the roads today. Clearly restrictions have been eased


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2021)

And the 40 year old ColinJ who watched _Trainspotting _back in 1996 is now very nearly an OAP! 



Mo1959 said:


> Tell me about it! Time is going way too fast. She was good in that thing with the Japanese detective too.


Oh yes, I forgot that! Weird ending though...


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There is a lot more traffic on the roads today. Clearly restrictions have been eased


I thought it was ok when I was cycling but they were maybe all parked up walking and in parks, etc. Our schools go back next Monday so hoping it might be quieter then.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2021)

Speaking of sheep of colour..........No 3 son (the one who supplied my granddaughter) as a young child was once pondering the sheep in a local field.

After a while he announced:

"They paint the sheep so they can tell what colour the jumpers will be."


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Speaking of sheep of colour..........No 3 son (the one who supplied my granddaughter) as a young child was once pondering the sheep in a local field.
> 
> After a while he announced:
> 
> "They paint the sheep so they can tell what colour the jumpers will be."


Yep. Need tartan ones up here.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2021)

Nice bright sunny day again with virtually no wind. 
Headed down Loch na Keal as this may be my last chance until next winter because of the tourists.
A few lambs about but still virtually no sea or shore bird life. A few wheatears to be seen and a couple of crows and one buzzard.
No motorhomes or campers parked up but by mid morning traffic beginning to pick up as the holiday homers come out to play.
This really makes me very annoyed as I am not allowed to go off island but they simply flout any regulations which apply here. The holiday house opposite is occupied as there are lights on when it gets dark and most of the cars I met were certainly not local.
Bloods to get done tomorrow and second covid vaccine on Friday.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Looks nice
> We camped west at a place called Goran Haven......very nice.
> There is a pub there called the Llawnroc (Cornwall spelled backwards).


We're not far from Goran Haven.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> We're not far from Goran Haven.


A favour. If you go there, post a photo.
Memories


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have bimbled at last. Toiling a bit but it's a start.
> 
> I saw a few ba ba black sheeps  Are we still allowed to say that?
> 
> ...


Not round these parts. Banned in schools, with anything that contains it removed.

Orwell never saw that coming.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A favour. If you go there, post a photo.
> Memories


Will do.
I have a funny story about the last time we were at Goran Haven.
There was little chip shop at the end of the road which was about 20 foot above the beach. There were benches outside the chippie, butting up against the high sea wall.
We stopped for some fish & chips and were inundated with bloody seagulls, so we started throwing a chip over the wall every so often, to distract them. After we'd finished, I got up to put the wrappers in the bin and looked over the wall.
Directly below where we had been throwing the chips was a family of six. 
Don't think they were best pleased.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Apr 2021)

I have been getting worried about the battery on my ebike recently. It is probably just that my normal ride now is 4-5 miles longer than my normal ride when I first had this bike
But to save the worry I decided to do my normal ride today - but do it in the lowest possible assist mode - and switch it off totally on some of the canal paths.
As a result I did the whole 21 miles and the power meter hasn't lost a single bar. It would normally be 2 bars down!!
so
a) I feel pleased with myself 9OK it is still an ebike but anyway)
and
b) if this carries on I may start feeling I should have a normal bike as well as my proper ebike and my wife's folding ebike
is this too many bikes???
(OK OK OK - I know the answer!)

Anyway - some pics to pretty it up a bit

First one is the Bridgewater canal second is the Manchester Ship Canal - although it would be better known as the no-ship canal because I have never seen one this far up it!!!


----------



## pawl (12 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> And in today's latest news.
> 1. We had that Thai chicken meal. Superb. £5.00 for us both with enough left over for one of us tomorrow (me me me 😀).
> 2. We are both booked in for our 2nd Covid jabs the Friday.




And me to.We Will put the figures up by three


----------



## pawl (12 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The thing that puts me off long birthday rides is that mine is mid-january!
> 
> Once I start receiving my pension I may start wintering in southern Spain, in which case long birthday rides could be quite pleasant (as long as I avoid the mountains).



I would do 90 miles you have all eventualities covered.


----------



## pawl (12 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Will do.
> I have a funny story about the last time we were at Goran Haven.
> There was little chip shop at the end of the road which was about 20 foot above the beach. There were benches outside the chippie, butting up against the high sea wall.
> We stopped for some fish & chips and were inundated with bloody seagulls, so we started throwing a chip over the wall every so often, to distract them. After we'd finished, I got up to put the wrappers in the bin and looked over the wall.
> ...






Lucky family free chips


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2021)

A little present for @PaulSB... 

I (think?) I forgot to hand over the route I planned from Whalley to Hebden Bridge and back. Here it is. Outward route in red, return in purple. About 80 lumpy km (a.k.a. 50 hilly miles) Whalley-Whalley. 


Mostly very nice scenery apart from a quick dash through Barrowford/Nelson on the outward leg, and a similar one round the fringes of Burnley on the way back. I'll write a few notes about the route in a day or two.






I've attached separate GPX files for the 2 legs. They work fine on my devices but you might want to review and edit them to suit whatever you and your clubmates use.

To whet your appetite for the Mytholm Steeps climb (coming back after your cafe stop in Hebden Bridge), here is a video by local rider 'MrDazP1'... It gives you a good idea of how steep the climb is, and also how much fun the quick descent of the Long Causeway is.



If you look at the 'out-takes' at the end you can see Mr Daz going backwards and forwards on the climb trying to get a shot without traffic in and also to pick up his cameras. I find it hard enough to just do it once!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2021)

Yet another minus 4 here  Coffee, walk and take car round for its MOT. Might be as well to get some shopping at the same time as the garage is just over the road from the Co-op anyway.


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2021)

Good morning all.
Minus 2° when I got up. Set to be a sunny but cold day.
NOT a nice day ahead as I am taking MrsD to her pre-op for the mastectomy.
I realise many women have this op every year..... some CHOOSE to have it as preventative care. I have always thought it must be a big mental challenge as, over the years, in our culture breasts have become (to use a phrase) assets.
Anyway, its an early meeting and the hospital is about 12 miles away so we must leave at 0745 latest.


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2021)

Good morning peeps.
Another day in paradise beckons. 
A professional haircut at 11am, and a trip to the local grocers on the bike.
The weather looks reasonably good today, if a little cool.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2021)

@Dave7 - good luck to you both but especially Mrs D. I can only imagine this must be an extremely difficult experience for a woman.


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Had a really good night's sleep and woke up to glorious sunshine.
Looks like it's going to be a nice day.
Having a lie in, and then we'll be off out somewhere - haven't decided where, yet.
Might be a barbecue tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2021)

Good Morning! 3⁰ and feels quite mild, silly but it does. Sky is a bit grey but I think a beautiful day is ahead.

@oldwheels - thanks. A wheatear is a new bird to me. Learn something every day.

@ColinJ - thank you, though I may not half way up. I'll study the route properly when I open up the laptop.

@ebikeerwidnes - I have a couple of friends with ebikes. Both bought them to return to cycling after serious illness. As you know the ebike is a heavy machine. After a year or so both went back to unassisted bikes as the ebikes extra weight had massively improved their fitness. This may have happened for you. My friends occasionally turn up on their ebikes if they feel tired or it's very windy.

I'm going to hang the washing out.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2021)

Not riding at the moment for health reasons (I will reveal more when things are confirmed), so a drive over to MK today to see a friend for a socially distanced garden coffee. Will take my dawg with me.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2021)

Chilly but pleasant walk done. Started the car up to warm up a bit while having a coffee then will pop it round. It's probably only done a few hundred miles since the last MOT.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2021)

Good luck @Dave7 and Mrs Dave. 

A cold start here. Allegedly 2 deg.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2021)

Washing is on the line. I'm fed up but know I'm being sensible. Months ago I tweaked my left wrist, Sunday I aggravated this and after yesterday's ride I literally couldn't lift the tea pot. I've had to pull out of tomorrow's TT25 and make myself at best 50/50 for Saturday's planned gravel ride. Two rides I was hugely looking forward to.

Better safe than sorry and I must rest it.

So today I'm going to Boots for a wrist support! Barber's for a haircut. Small amount of bike fettling - remove mudguards, replace seatpost, fit bell (gravel bike). Seedlings to prick out and seed to sow.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2021)

Hi


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2021)

Did anyone else watch the new 3 part psychological thriller on ITV last night....."Too Close". I thought it was good. Back on again tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Did anyone else watch the new 3 part psychological thriller on ITV last night....."Too Close". I thought it was good. Back on again tonight and tomorrow night.


I thought it was a good start to the story. We will watch the next two episodes.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> I thought it was a good start to the story. We will watch the next two episodes.


I thought the actress playing the disturbed woman played it pretty well. I found her quite scary.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Apr 2021)

Woke up to bright sunshine and a cloudless sky. We have a weekly Veg box from a company called Able and Cole, we used to use Riverford but they got too big and the quality and value really suffered. With Able and Cole everything is of very good quality and well presented. They also do stuff like bread flour which is no more expensive than buying it from the Supermarkets. Anyway, I digress, it would seem that it has been a year since we started the veg box and todays delivery contained an extra bag. Inside was a hardback recipe book, two cans of organic soft drinks, a weekly meal planner and a Packet of Scottish shortbread 😋

Mrs Tenkaykev and I be catching the train later, we're heading off to a village Pub, the Black Bear in Wool. Big beer garden and a good selection of beers ( it's a Camra Pub ) Our friend who booked it said that the landlady said she has blankets if it gets cold, the weather is forecast to reach a heady 12 degrees and sunny. They do veggie / vegan meals as well. It will be a good way to celebrate our 25th Wedding anniversary, we were originally going to organise a wedding reunion but the current circumstances rule that out.

As an aside, I was escorted to the Wedding room by armed Police officers ( and no, it wasn't to prevent me getting cold feet and legging it 😁)


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> As an aside, has any other forum member been escorted to the Wedding room by armed Police officers ( and no, it wasn't to prevent me getting cold feet and legging it 😁)


You didn't tell us you were a dangerous criminal out on home release!


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought the actress playing the disturbed woman played it pretty well. I found her quite scary.


If you found her scary , she must have been absolutely terrifying


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You didn't tell us you were a dangerous criminal out on home release!


You mean a bit like Line of Duty? No, I'm not OCG, it was just circumstances at the time ( though I would say that if I was a hardened criminal wouldn't I 🤔😉)


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought the actress playing the disturbed woman played it pretty well. I found her quite scary.


The Dr. seem a little disturbing as well.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2021)

Dog walking time, could be gone for a while


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Woke up to bright sunshine and a cloudless sky. We have a weekly Veg box from a company called Able and Cole, we used to use Riverford but they got too big and the quality and value really suffered. With Able and Cole everything is of very good quality and well presented. They also do stuff like bread flour which is no more expensive than buying it from the Supermarkets. Anyway, I digress, it would seem that it has been a year since we started the veg box and todays delivery contained an extra bag. Inside was a hardback recipe book, two cans of organic soft drinks, a weekly meal planner and a Packet of Scottish shortbread 😋
> 
> Mrs Tenkaykev and I be catching the train later, we're heading off to a village Pub, the Black Bear in Wool. Big beer garden and a good selection of beers ( it's a Camra Pub ) Our friend who booked it said that the landlady said she has blankets if it gets cold, the weather is forecast to reach a heady 12 degrees and sunny. They do veggie / vegan meals as well. It will be a good way to celebrate our 25th Wedding anniversary, we were originally going to organise a wedding reunion but the current circumstances rule that out.
> 
> As an aside, I was escorted to the Wedding room by armed Police officers ( and no, it wasn't to prevent me getting cold feet and legging it 😁)



Happy anniversary.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2021)

I've managed to get out for a bimble, 21 miles, its a beautiful bright and sunny morning with only a hint of a breeze, theres flowers blooming in the fields and on the verges, blossom on the trees, its lovely but freezing cold. I did my Birchley Heath loop so it was a bit lumpy in places, I was surprised to do the loop in a hour and a half, if I'd realized I was going that well I'd put an extra loop on, rides out that side of Coventry are usually quite slow. Bikes back to its normal stealth mode now I've done the front wheel bearings. So another good ride, it was just too short.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2021)

Car MOT'd for another year. Had a lovely blether with the receptionist who knows a lot of people in the village I grew up in. Always nice to reminisce.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> 25th Wedding anniversary,


25 years you get less for murder .....I got away with only 3


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Woke up to bright sunshine and a cloudless sky. We have a weekly Veg box from a company called Able and Cole, we used to use Riverford but they got too big and the quality and value really suffered. With Able and Cole everything is of very good quality and well presented. They also do stuff like bread flour which is no more expensive than buying it from the Supermarkets. Anyway, I digress, it would seem that it has been a year since we started the veg box and todays delivery contained an extra bag. Inside was a hardback recipe book, two cans of organic soft drinks, a weekly meal planner and a Packet of Scottish shortbread 😋
> 
> Mrs Tenkaykev and I be catching the train later, we're heading off to a village Pub, the Black Bear in Wool. Big beer garden and a good selection of beers ( it's a Camra Pub ) Our friend who booked it said that the landlady said she has blankets if it gets cold, the weather is forecast to reach a heady 12 degrees and sunny. They do veggie / vegan meals as well. It will be a good way to celebrate our 25th Wedding anniversary, we were originally going to organise a wedding reunion but the current circumstances rule that out.
> 
> As an aside, I was escorted to the Wedding room by armed Police officers ( and no, it wasn't to prevent me getting cold feet and legging it 😁)




Happy anniversary


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 25 years you get less for murder .....I got away with only 3


Blimey, MrsP and myself will have been married for 40 years in June

Haircut done, I look decent once again.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Blimey, MrsP and myself will have been married for 40 years in June
> 
> Haircut done, I look decent once again.



We're just behind you, 38 years as man and wife.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 25 years you get less for murder .....I got away with only 3


What? You've been inside for murder?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2021)

It takes my breath away. We know some nice chalets for let in Eskdale, bottom of Hardknott as it happens 🤔, and three out of four show as available end of April. They're literally next door to each other and it was ideal for us and two sets of friends to rent one each for three nights and go walking.

Email the proprietor to book and the response is "sorry, chalets unavailable as we can't get a cleaner." We know the owner lives on site.

Twelve months of the hospitality industry pleading to reopen and this guy has turned down a £900 booking because he can't get a cleaner. shoot I'd do it myself in his position. That £900 is straight to his bottom line.

Unbelievable...........that and I'm a bit peeved the planned assault on Hardknott I've been dreaming of for 24 hours is out of the window.

Really though. It's quite astonishing to be turned away like this.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It takes my breath away. We know some nice chalets for let in Eskdale, bottom of Hardknott as it happens 🤔, and three out of four show as available end of April. They're literally next door to each other and it was ideal for us and two sets of friends to rent one each for three nights and go walking.
> 
> Email the proprietor to book and the response is "sorry, chalets unavailable as we can't get a cleaner." We know the owner lives on site.
> 
> ...



Thats bonkers, in his position I'd roll up my sleeves and clean the chalets myself to get the booking.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It takes my breath away. We know some nice chalets for let in Eskdale, bottom of Hardknott as it happens 🤔, and three out of four show as available end of April. They're literally next door to each other and it was ideal for us and two sets of friends to rent one each for three nights and go walking.
> 
> Email the proprietor to book and the response is "sorry, chalets unavailable as we can't get a cleaner." We know the owner lives on site.
> 
> ...


As you say, unbelievable.


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats bonkers, in his position I'd roll up my sleeves and clean the chalets myself to get the booking.


So would I. He can't be too bothered about the business, or he is a bit lazy, or both.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Blimey, MrsP and myself will have been married for 40 years in June


 WoW


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2021)

Back from the pre-op. We were due to go back on Thursday to see the anaesthetist but she happened be around so fitted her in.......saves us a 25 mile round trip.
MrsD was asking why she can't have lumpectomy and the answer is.......she had that same op' 25 years ago and they cannot give radio therapy in the same area twice in your life.
Op' looks like it will be in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> WoW


Kids stuff......54 years for us


----------



## oldwheels (13 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Kids stuff......54 years for us


Together for 60 years tho' only married for 57 due to being apart for college/university and then a year's engagement before getting married. Normal enough for those times.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Kids stuff......54 years for us





oldwheels said:


> Together for 60 years tho' only married for 57 due to being apart for college/university and then a year's engagement before getting married. Normal enough for those times.


There was a song "stuck on you" super glue comes to mind 
A BIG well done to you all


----------



## oldwheels (13 Apr 2021)

Damp morning but not cold at 4.6C when I got up.
Coop shopping then fill car with fuel before 9o'clock nurse appointment for bloods. should also get a B12 injection but postponed that as getting covid jag on Friday.
Long chat with the Practice Nurse who is local but went off to train. She is also annoyed that while we cannot travel off island somebody from Yorkshire is in a nearby holiday house as are many others. They profess undying love for the island but care not about the resident population. My usual rant.
Since I was out anyway went into the post office to pay car tax. I would be very surprised if once it happened to be the same as the form says and not an unannounced increase.
I know I could do this online but I prefer to use local services wherever possible on the use it or lose it principle.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Blimey, MrsP and myself will have been married for 40 years in June
> 
> Haircut done, I look decent once again.




48 years here for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2021)

My granddaughter is having her jab today. She should have had it weeks ago, but the Drs surgery here is useless.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2021)

Seems to be more aircraft activity than normal. @classic33 anything on the radar?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2021)

4 weeks ago my shares were $42 in the red. . Today I am$1.95 in the green


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2021)

I think I better go a walk before I eat everything in sight. Maybe I have worms!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2021)

WOWZER!!!!!! Just been to the barber's. That was SO GOOD! It's a Turkish barbershop and they really know what they are doing. I did the works, haircut, beard trim etc. I wonder why it is Turkish men set such great store by having a good haircut? Having a haircut and shave in Turkey is almost an out of body experience!!!

Barber: "What can I do for you sir?"
Me: "Put right what my wife got wrong in the last six months"
Barber: "It had best be a No 2 sir"


----------



## oldwheels (13 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning! 3⁰ and feels quite mild, silly but it does. Sky is a bit grey but I think a beautiful day is ahead.
> 
> @oldwheels - thanks. A wheatear is a new bird to me. Learn something every day.
> 
> ...


Wheatear is a pretty common bird of moorland. Where I see them is on the edge of the moorland on one side of the road and shoreline on the other so there is a bit of criss cross but mostly they stick to the moorland side and perch on rocks quite often.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> 4 weeks ago my shares were $42 in the red. . Today I am$1.95 in the green



Don't spend it all at once.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Don't spend it all at once.




I will try to curtail my spending urge.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Seems to be more aircraft activity than normal. @classic33 anything on the radar?


We usually know when the the world is getting a bit unsettled and we are about to attack somebody as there are lots doing practice bombing runs in this area. They also seem to have a lot of other nationalities using this area for practice as well. That will probably stop now as we cannot have nasty foreigners coming here to play.
I was on Barra when they were obviously using Kishmul Castle as a mock target. The noise was incredible and all conversation had to stop on each run. This went on for some hours.
One farmer north of Ft William got fed up with them using one of his barns for dummy runs and eventually got them to stop by painting on the barn roof in large letters " F--K OFF FLYBOY"


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2021)

@Dave7 I haven't forgotten your photos of Gorran Haven, I left my phone in the car when we got there and had to use MrsD's phone to take piccies. I'll get her to transfer them over to me later.
In the meantime we had bunch at the Ship Inn in Portloe. Crab sandwiches and Proper Job


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Seems to be more aircraft activity than normal. @classic33 anything on the radar?


There's a bit more than off late, but seem to be cargo, private small aircraft and military.
There is this one down south









Who was it that was into following one!!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2021)

Our starter for late lunch.
Very tasty.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> 4 weeks ago my shares were $42 in the red. . Today I am$1.95 in the green


'They' say you must give shares 5 years and DO NOT PANIC


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2021)

Meet Pepper


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2021)

Hello Pepper!


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2021)

@Dave7 here ya go....


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 here ya go....
> 
> View attachment 583759
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.
It was a great holiday. A very basic camp site but with a shower and within easy reach of lots of places.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2021)

@Dirk that was the holiday when a couple put their tent next to ours 
We learned next day that she was his secretary and he had told his wife he was away on business.
Anyway......he had borrowed the tent and had no idea sound travelled so much.
I must say I was impressed with his bonking skills and her orgasms.
Next day I 'bit the bullet' and told him. He was actually quite grateful.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2021)

@Tenkaykev,


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk that was the holiday when a couple put their tent next to ours
> We learned next day that she was his secretary and he had told his wife he was away on business.
> Anyway......he had borrowed the tent and had no idea sound travelled so much.
> I must say I was impressed with his bonking skills and her orgasms.
> Next day I 'bit the bullet' and told him. He was actually quite grateful.


I've heard people in _lurrrrrv_ action on different floors of adjacent houses! I am surprised that anybody would think that a layer of canvas would be soundproof... 

Campers also note: If you keep a light on in your tent and it is dark outside, it is often possible to see your silhouettes on its sides...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2021)

Hmm, interesting...!

I ordered a touch screen stylus from a vendor on ebay on Saturday and it arrived today. It is an excellent little thing costing only £1.88 incl. p&p so I thought I'd leave some good feedback. I went to leave the feedback and got a message saying that the vendor has been removed from ebay, so I can't! I've never seen that before...

Given that the existing feedback was good, and that I received a quality product quickly, what on earth can have happened since Saturday?


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've heard people in _lurrrrrv_ action on different floors of adjacent houses! I am surprised that anybody would think that a layer of canvas would be soundproof...
> 
> Campers also note: If you keep a light on in your tent and it is dark outside, it is often possible to see your silhouettes on its sides...



This reminds me of one of the comments I read in response to an online newspaper article a while ago. It was a weekend in the height of summer, many windows open to catch the available breeze. There were four terraces of houses with the individual back gardens all forming a sort of enclosed square. A lot of the houses were having barbecues and much laughter and merriment. All of a sudden from one of the bedroom windows came the sound of lovemaking. This gradually increased in intensity, and as it did so the chatter from the gardens gradually fell away until it was practically silent. The lovemaking continued to a very noisy crescendo and all fell quiet until a voice from one of the gardens was heard to shout “ You lucky bastard “ followed by everyone joining in with cheering and laughter.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, interesting...!
> 
> I ordered a touch screen stylus from a vendor on ebay on Saturday and it arrived today. It is an excellent little thing costing only £1.88 incl. p&p so I thought I'd leave some good feedback. I went to leave the feedback and got a message saying that the vendor has been removed from ebay, so I can't! I've never seen that before...
> 
> Given that the existing feedback was good, and that I received a quality product quickly, what on earth can have happened since Saturday?


There'll be a knock on your door shortly.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2021)

@Dave7, I know where I was when:
The SAS entered the Iranian embassy
Those immortal words _"I am not allowed to say how planes took part, but I counted them all out, and I counted them all back"_ were uttered
The SAS arrival on Pebble Island was made public knowledge
The first space shuttle launch was made
The Iraqi invasion of Kuwait started
The first Gulf War started

And do you know, I was in the same place for each.(Front room watching the telly.) 
Do you think I somehow jinxed them?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2021)

Do you have a problem with the Chrome browser in Windows if you close the lid of your laptop with Chrome tabs open? Mine was driving me nuts because the foreground tab was always frozen when the laptop was woken up again.

It just happened to me again so I did a search and found the answer *HERE*...



Post said:


> To fix Chrome freezing/not scrolling after waking from sleep:
> 
> 1. Go to your address bar are type in chrome://flags
> 2. In the search box, type 'occlusion'
> ...


It works for me!

The next thing to look at is how much power Chrome seems to use. I have used up 15% of my battery in about 20 minutes which is at least 2 or 3 times what I would expect.

Damn - 03:30 - so much for going to bed earlier; see you tomorrow, today, later... whatever!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2021)

Hello all!!
Summer is on the way.....it was +2° at 0500. Next week will be up to 17° which is just about right for me...... 18 or 19 would also be acceptable.
I confess..... after yesterdays stress we enjoyed a few whiskies last night (bog standard stuff with lemonade) and I slept 'heavy' so a bit groggy when I woke.
Car in for basic service at 0915 then I walk round to the barbers and GET MY HAIR CUT


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, I know where I was when:
> The SAS entered the Iranian embassy
> Those immortal words _"I am not allowed to say how planes took part, but I counted them all out, and I counted them all back"_ were uttered
> The SAS arrival on Pebble Island was made public knowledge
> ...


I thought you were about to tell me you were commanding the SAS on that day.
Quite disappointing to find you are a normal human type person....... I was expecting more


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks


----------



## Paulus (14 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow members. 
A bright start to the day here.
All the usual stuff to do later, but out soon with muttley for an hour or so.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Another bright and sunny day in the offing.
It's MrsDs birthday today - 65 - will be taking her somewhere nice for a walk and lunch today.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2021)

Morning. -1 and sunny here. Looks like a nice day will be had here.


Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Do you have a problem with the Chrome browser in Windows if you close the lid of your laptop with Chrome tabs open? Mine was driving me nuts because the foreground tab was always frozen when the laptop was woken up again.
> 
> It just happened to me again so I did a search and found the answer *HERE*...
> 
> ...


I always switch my laptop off rather than closing the lid. Mrs P is the opposite. She is often found cursing her laptop. I simply press the on/off button and mine fires up every time.

Overall I feel lid closing does the machine no good at all.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2021)

Good Day. 6⁰ at 7.00am. Light cloud which will give way to sun, I think! Shorts? 🤔😂

I'll pop over to visit No 2 son. I need to fit a new seat post. New top tube bag to fit. Does this make me a real gravel rider? Might degrease both bikes as my Squirt lube has arrived. Pricking out and seed sowing to do.

Must get on as I need to empty dishwasher, tidy and iron.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another bright and sunny day in the offing.
> It's MrsDs birthday today - 65 - will be taking her somewhere nice for a walk and lunch today.



Happy Birthday to MrsD


----------



## GM (14 Apr 2021)

Morning all...Started lockdown project number 3 yesterday. The plan is to demolish the pond and make the patio area bigger. Been on the lookout for a Bistro Set, they seem to be in short supply at the moment with the old cast iron ones going for silly money.

Out for a walk with Alan 🐶 after breakfast.

Have a good day folks!

Happy birthday Mrs D


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another bright and sunny day in the offing.
> It's MrsDs birthday today - 65 - will be taking her somewhere nice for a walk and lunch today.


Happy birthday Mrs D


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2021)

Morning. Another chilly but gorgeous start to the day. 6.5 mile walk done. Never get tired of the views round there. 

Just sat down with a big bowl of fruit and fibre.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another bright and sunny day in the offing.
> It's MrsDs birthday today - 65 - will be taking her somewhere nice for a walk and lunch today.


Happy Birthday Mrs D


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2021)




----------



## oldwheels (14 Apr 2021)

Foggy morning so far but temp 3.4C just now. Probably burn out later I hope but not taking trike out until it does. Far too dangerous on single track roads.
A large furniture van just arrived at the police station just along the road. New polis arriving probably so need to watch our step as newcomers are usually very keen to make their mark. Problem is there is no easy parking for it and they narrow the road quite a bit. The 4x4's of those who live up past there will have a problem in their heads at least since most of them have no idea of width and need at least 3 ft on either side to get past anything.
Our summer ferry timetable has been announced to the fury of many as some ferry sailings have been cut due to a problem with MV Coruisk which nobody seems to know how to fix. The skipper has to be on the bridge at all times and has no rest periods so the sailing day has been reduced.
There is reduced capacity anyway due to covid and this will give more problems with the deluge of tourists. Locals travelling for mainland appointments will have even more problems.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another bright and sunny day in the offing.
> It's MrsDs birthday today - 65 - will be taking her somewhere nice for a walk and lunch today.




Happy birthday Mrs Dirk. Same age as me.


----------



## Paulus (14 Apr 2021)

Dog walk done, it's a very nice morning out there.
Now breakfast.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another bright and sunny day in the offing.
> It's MrsDs birthday today - 65 - will be taking her somewhere nice for a walk and lunch today.


A very happy birthday to Mrs D 🎂🎂


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Dog walk done, it's a very nice morning out there.
> Now breakfast.
> View attachment 583888



That's an excellent Photo, I'm hungry now 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Apr 2021)

Thought I'd check in and report on yesterdays foray to the Pub. We decided to walk to the Station as it's only about three miles and goes around the Bay so it's quite a scenic walk. There were five of us who met at the Station, we got a "Group Traveller" ticket which worked out at less than a fiver return. It's only about 20 minutes on the train to Wool and then 5 minutes to the Black Bear. It was quite chilly sitting outside as the wind had picked up a bit. The beer was good and the food was excellent. We decided that " English Lore " from the Gritchie Brewery was our favourite. 
The Pub is just a few metres from NCR 2 so there were lots of cyclists ( and runners ) about. It was great to sit in a Pub Beer garden with friends, having a natter, a few beers and a nice meal. We've booked a table for next month as it's such a pleasant day out with the scenic train journey and a quiet village Pub.
Arriving home we found a large box on the doorstep, flowers, champagne and chocolates from a friend.
I resisted the temptation to carry on drinking, always difficult if you've had a few, but I did make myself a cheese and crisp sandwich with mayonnaise 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2021)

Mr WD is looking at the Inside of my washing machine. He can't find anything wrong with it at the moment.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is looking at the Inside of my washing machine. He can't find anything wrong with it at the moment.


Gonna need a bigger hammer


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Started lockdown project number 3 yesterday. The plan is to demolish the pond and make the patio area bigger. *Been on the lookout for a Bistro Set, they *seem to be in short supply at the moment with the old cast iron ones going for silly money.
> 
> Out for a walk with Alan 🐶 after breakfast.
> 
> ...



Is this build your own "at home" restaurant the ultimate in Covid-19 secure dining out? 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2021)

Well.. there is sod all wrong with it. No idea why it keeps making that god awful sound. Will put some more washing I It to see what happens


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well.. there is sod all wrong with it. No idea why it keeps making that god awful sound. Will put some more washing I It to see what happens


Bloomer overload?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloomer overload?




Can't see any wrapped roubd the motor


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Can't see any wrapped roubd the motor


Hope you didn't try and wash 2 pairs at once.......poor thing has maybe died of the strain on the motor!


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well.. there is sod all wrong with it. No idea why it keeps making that god awful sound. Will put some more washing I It to see what happens



Coins in the machine? Hiding in the door seal? perhaps now in the filter?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is looking at the Inside of my washing machine. He can't find anything wrong with it at the moment.


Has he scratched his head, said "phew" and kicked it....... no chance of finding the problem without doing that


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2021)

I seem to have somehow lost half a stone.



BEFORE



AFTER

Dropped the car off for a service, walked to the hairdresser then home.....approx 
1 1/2 miles in the sun so very pleasant.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2021)

WELL. MR WD HAS CURED THE HORRIBLE LOUD SOUND MY WASHING MACHINE WAS MAKING. I SAID..........


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I thought you were about to tell me you were commanding the SAS on that day.
> Quite disappointing to find you are a normal human type person....... I was expecting more


That all depends on your definition of "normal" though.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2021)

Dirk......you cradle snatcher.
Happy birthday to your MrsD.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is looking at the Inside of my washing machine. He can't find anything wrong with it at the moment.


What's it doing that you don't want it doing, or not doing what it's supposed to.

Is the locking washer on the drum spindle still in place?


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well.. there is sod all wrong with it. No idea why it keeps making that god awful sound. Will put some more washing I It to see what happens


Dry suspension, money fallen out of someone's pocket...


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is looking at the Inside of my washing machine. He can't find anything wrong with it at the moment.


Far be it for members of the forum to speculate on @welsh dragon undergarments 🤔. However, it’s not uncommon for a “ bra wire “ to come adrift and lodge between the inner and outer drums. As I mentioned, it probably doesn’t apply in this instance as whalebone stays aren’t as susceptible.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2021)

Well as well as the Really loud sound, it's now making a noise like something is rubbing against something else now.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well as well as the Really loud sound, it's now making a noise like something is rubbing against something else now.


The whining could be a worn/stretched belt, dirty pulley and or drive. Either of which can cause the belt to slip.

The knocking, either that's it's knees, afraid that you may get rid of it, or, there's one of those gremlins trapped inside it.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Happy birthday Mrs Dirk. Same age as me.


Hadn’t realised there were so many youngsters on here


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> The whining could be a worn/stretched belt, dirty pulley and or drive. Either of which can cause the belt to slip.
> 
> The knocking, either that's it's knees, afraid that you may get rid of it, or, there's one of those gremlins trapped inside it.




The whining could just be Mr WD of course.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2021)

Rond 2. Another like and prod Inside the machine and still he can't see bugger al wrong with it.

I may need to just buy some ear protectors


----------



## Paulus (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Rond 2. Another like and prod Inside the machine and still he can't see bugger al wrong with it.
> 
> I may need to just buy some ear protectors


Apart from the awful noise, does it still do the wash without leaks and filling the kitchen with water?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Apart from the awful noise, does it still do the wash without leaks and filling the kitchen with water?




Yep. Makes me wonder if something isn't broken or out of place inside as it only happens on the spin cycle


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I always switch my laptop off rather than closing the lid. Mrs P is the opposite. She is often found cursing her laptop. I simply press the on/off button and mine fires up every time.


Booting modern laptops is a lot quicker than it used to be, but it _still _takes a lot longer than coming out of sleep. Hang on, I'll time mine...

Sleep -> ready: less than 2 seconds to get back here.
Off -> ready (including typing password, relaunching apps): 42 seconds to get back here

Once or twice a day, those extra 40 seconds would be trivial, but I have my laptop next to me and am constantly starting it up to Google things etc. 30 (say) x 40 seconds = 20 minutes, which would be an annoying amount of time typing in '_*ColinJ = Lord of the Laptop 2567*&)^^^*_'*** and staring at a boot screen! I often want the information in a hurry, for example if someone on the phone has just asked me a question. 40+ seconds unnecessary delay each time would be a pain.

It's like dial-up vs broadband. We used to put up with webpages that took 30-60 seconds to load but now we expect them to load in 1 second or less.

*** Not my real password! 



PaulSB said:


> Overall I feel lid closing does the machine no good at all.


Apart from wearing out the hinges, it should not cause any problems EXCEPT if the laptop has a HDD (mechanical storage device) as opposed to a modern SSD (non-mechanical). My niece used to slam the lid down on her laptop and immediately chuck it to one side while Windows was saving its state to the HDD. I warned her that HDDs can be vulnerable to shock while in use but she ignored me. A week later she destroyed the HDD by doing just that. My laptop is SSD-only so I can close the lid and dump the device on the sofa next to me without any risk to it.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. Makes me wonder if something isn't broken or out of place inside as it only happens on the spin cycle


Main bearing ???


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Main bearing ???




He is contemplating the problem now. This could take a while.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> He is contemplating the problem now. This could take a while.


Women are so impatient. If a man says he will do it, he will...... eventually


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. Makes me wonder if something isn't broken or out of place inside as it only happens on the spin cycle


Most washing have a lump of concrete in them to stop them shaking them selves apart. It’s normally in the top and held in place with springs, if any of the spring break the concrete makes a hell of a noise on spin cycles. 
If it’s not that have a look at the back of the drum as sometimes things fall off lol. The dryer compressor fell of ours once 😂😂😂


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Most washing have a lump of concrete in them to stop them shaking them selves apart. It’s normally in the top and held in place with springs, if any of the spring break the concrete makes a hell of a noise on spin cycles.
> If it’s not that have a look at the back of the drum as sometimes things fall off lol. The dryer compressor fell of ours once 😂😂😂



If you are going to have a poke and a prod inside, ALWAYS remove the plug from the wall and allow a few minutes so any capacitors can discharge.


----------



## 12boy (14 Apr 2021)

Happy birthday Mrs Dirk.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Apr 2021)

Got out for a nice trike run about midday. 
The fog seen from my house had lifted but a different viewpoint showed it was still lying in the main part of the bay nearest the town. That is the coldest part still as the sun never gets round there until late in the day and in winter never shines there at all from early November till nearly March. I lived in that part of town for a few years and had our workshop in that area as well. We had often to defrost the car while others along the street were in tee shirts in the sunshine.
One pair of what looked like mallards as well as one solitary heron. One buzzard crossed the loch in search of better feeding. On the way back I realised that another buzzard seems to have taken up residence in a tree by the roadside as I have seen it there several times now.
Wore a lighter jacket which was just adequate and for the first time for ages my fingers were not cold.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2021)

Good News 
I think the trouble with my neighbour making alligations against me is over, I managed to contact her son through Facebook and have just had a reply :-
he has spoken to mother and has removed a poster that I put on the notice board saying
"I give zero respect to a liar " 
I now hope this will be the end of it, but if it starts again I will not hesitate to take legal action against her.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. Makes me wonder if something isn't broken or out of place inside as it only happens on the spin cycle


Solution.
Just came to me out of the blue.....so no need for thanks
You climb inside.
MrWD closes the door and sets it for a 1400 spin. While inside you can search for the fault


----------



## Paulus (14 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. Makes me wonder if something isn't broken or out of place inside as it only happens on the spin cycle


You could try sitting on top of the machine, on a spin cycle to see if you can pin point the problem.


----------



## 12boy (14 Apr 2021)

We will be having snow, sub freezing temps most of the day and 20 mph winds. Glad I got a measly 12 miles yesterday because today would be less pleasant. So far we are down moisture wise so whatever precip we get is welcome. 
Mrs 12 had us watch the 2020 version of Blithe Spirit Monday night and the original Rex Harrison last night. I liked the old one better.
Since I got all of Mrs 12's plants and their shelves out of the garage perhaps I will set up a bike stand and do a little tinkering on a few bikes. It is usually at least 7C so that might be ok.
Welshie, I bet it is the flux capacitor. Hard to diagnose and fix due to its nomadic temporality.
Be safe and well


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2021)

Took the hybrid for a bimble. Stopped on a bench in the sun for a little rest.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> You could try sitting on top of the machine, on a spin cycle to see if you can pin point the problem.


She may get to enjoy that too much


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> She may get to enjoy that too much




Exactly!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Exactly!
> View attachment 583951


I've met women like her - they scare me! 

I've taken the precaution of installing my washing machine under a large shelf, which would be rather boring to sit on...


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2021)

Had a nice walk around St Anthony's Head on the Roseland peninsula this morning, then a swift 'alf at the New Inn, Veryan.
Back to the van for a bacon bap and a bottle of champers, followed by an afternoon nap. Quite warm in the sun! 




Looking across to Falmouth.















New Inn, Veryan.





Mohammed Bin Salman's $120m super yacht - Phoenix 8.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> If you are going to have a poke and a prod inside, ALWAYS remove the plug from the wall and allow a few minutes so any capacitors can discharge.



Great advice. One of my friends had problem with his washing machine , took the top off it and started poking around . There was a large bang and he woke up an hour later in hospital , it was still connected to mains .lol
The part of this story that all his friends found funny was the fact he is an electrician 😂😂😂😀


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2021)

Time for The Repair Shop. See what they are fixing today.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2021)

@Dirk - when the people of Devon and Cornwall start reacting to the hordes of new '_settlers_' like @oldwheels does to those on Mull, I'll let them know who to blame for the influx!


----------



## pawl (14 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Main bearing ???




Worn chain and cassette?


----------



## aferris2 (14 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Off -> ready (including typing password, relaunching apps): 42 seconds to get back here


Hmmm. Maybe I need to look into getting an SSD. Win10 takes somewhere between 15 and 20 minutes to get to a usable state from off. 2TB SSD disks aren't cheap though.
I did treat daughters laptop to a SSD over christmas and the difference in starting time is huge


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Time for The Repair Shop. See what they are fixing today.


A washing machine by any chance?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Worn chain and cassette?


Bike washing machine


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2021)

A little bit of excitement here this afternoon, we've had the plumber in to sort out a sticky toilet flush, new flush unit fitted, the old unit was 13 years old so had done good service, the fly in the ointment was the stop cock, its leaking when closed but not when open, looks like we're going to have to change it. I've also cleaned the car interior, first time its been cleaned for several weeks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Great advice. One of my friends had problem with his washing machine , took the top off it and started poking around . There was a large bang and he woke up an hour later in hospital , it was still connected to mains .lol
> The part of this story that all his friends found funny was the fact he is an electrician 😂😂😂😀



My tale is a sadder one. An acquaintance who was an Electrician who I knew through work was electrocuted. He was fixing his washing machine. They speculated that his metal watch band must have touched a live terminal when he was reaching into the machine with his Multi Meter 🥲
Then there was another lad who was doing a favour for a neighbour. Went up in the loft, asked if they had a torch and the neighbour passed up a table lamp. The wiring to the lamp terminals was later found to be loose / faulty as he too died.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Bike washing machine
> View attachment 583965



I'd buy that...


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> You could try sitting on top of the machine, on a spin cycle to see if you can pin point the problem.







Dave7 said:


> She may get to enjoy that too much




Shut it you 2


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2021)

aferris2 said:


> Hmmm. Maybe I need to look into getting an SSD. Win10 takes somewhere between 15 and 20 minutes to get to a usable state from off. 2TB SSD disks aren't cheap though.


That is WAY too slow, even from a HDD on an oldish machine!

I'm not making any accusations, but... 



ColinJ said:


> I cleaned up a friend's PC after her teenage son's porn habits resulted in 500 infections, a Windows boot time of over 30 minutes, and the machine taking 30 seconds to switch between open windows!
> 
> I set her up as admin, banished her sons to user accounts and told her she was responsible for running the computer.
> 
> ...


I refused to touch the machine again so she had to pay a shop £50+ to sort it out.

I suggest running a decent anti-virus program to see if _your _machine is clogged up with malware.

If not, take a look at what is running. Do Ctrl-Alt-Del and call up the Task Manager. See if something is hogging the resources of the machine.



aferris2 said:


> I did treat daughters laptop to a SSD over christmas and the difference in starting time is huge


Yes, they can be a very worthwhile upgrade!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Apr 2021)

If the machine is quite old the it may need replacing
but if not them a memory upgrade plus an SSD will give you loads more performance

It would also be worth re-installing WIndows from scratch - - of course after saving everything you need to keep and making sure that you have the means to re-install any other software (Word processors, spreadsheets etc) that are still needed
Of course - if you are switching to SSD then this can be automatic and the old HDD gives you an easy backup to restore from.


----------



## aferris2 (14 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That is WAY too slow, even from a HDD on an oldish machine!
> 
> I'm not making any accusations, but...
> 
> ...


No malware (at least according to Malwarebytes, Avast etc.). It's an i7 with 16GB RAM so should be reasonably capable even now.
I think the main problem is that it started out life with Vista, then Win7, then WIn10. It's had all sorts of mainly software development applications on it over the years which have been used for a bit then updated or removed and new ones installed in their place. I suspect its full of obsolete stuff that hasn't been removed properly.
I really should do a complete reinstall, but that seems like a lot of hard work.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Apr 2021)

aferris2 said:


> No malware (at least according to Malwarebytes, Avast etc.). It's an i7 with 16GB RAM so should be reasonably capable even now.
> I think the main problem is that it started out life with Vista, then Win7, then WIn10. It's had all sorts of mainly software development applications on it over the years which have been used for a bit then updated or removed and new ones installed in their place. I suspect its full of obsolete stuff that hasn't been removed properly.
> I really should do a complete reinstall, but that seems like a lot of hard work.


If you don;t want to doa complete re-install then I would invest in something to optimise the system and properly delete all un-needed applications
It may also need a defragment running
Windows does tend to slow down after time due to fragmentation of "stuff" - so the upgrades from Vista upwards - plus the normal constant upgrades will all have had an effect.
Ccleaner can help - and it's free
to go further I use WInoptimiser from Ashampoo - just because they often have deals on so I got it cheap many years ago.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2021)

aferris2 said:


> No malware (at least according to Malwarebytes, Avast etc.). It's an i7 with 16GB RAM so should be reasonably capable even now.
> I think the main problem is that it started out life with Vista, then Win7, then WIn10. It's had all sorts of mainly software development applications on it over the years which have been used for a bit then updated or removed and new ones installed in their place. I suspect its full of obsolete stuff that hasn't been removed properly.
> I really should do a complete reinstall, but that seems like a lot of hard work.


I have an i7 on this nippy laptop and only 8 GB of RAM, so something sounds definitely up with yours.

I had a problem with a failing HDD once. It was struggling with bad sectors. Try some HDD maintenance?

If you put a new drive in then you will have a lot of hassle anyway, so you might as well try putting a fresh installation of Win 10 on first. MInd you, the SSD would be nice.

Do you really need TBs of storage? I only have 256 GB on this machine and about 45% of it is still free. If you do need a lot of space and can run 2 drives, why not boot and launch programs from an SSD for speed, and use the HDD just for bulk storage?


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Bike washing machine
> View attachment 583965


They could take it in turns, especially on the spin cycle.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Bike washing machine
> View attachment 583965


For upper body strength/exercise







And the secret behind Mo's amazing step count can finally be revealed.


----------



## aferris2 (14 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> If you don;t want to doa complete re-install then I would invest in something to optimise the system and properly delete all un-needed applications
> It may also need a defragment running
> Windows does tend to slow down after time due to fragmentation of "stuff" - so the upgrades from Vista upwards - plus the normal constant upgrades will all have had an effect.
> Ccleaner can help - and it's free
> to go further I use WInoptimiser from Ashampoo - just because they often have deals on so I got it cheap many years ago.


I wish that would be the case. I regularly clean out temp files, defragment the disk, and do use Ccleaner and disk cleanup. Haven't tried Winoptimiser though.
The original HDD was beginning to get a bit full so upgraded to 16GB RAM and new big disk in January, so failing disk isn't the issue.
The only applications installed are the ones that I actually use. Having said that, only windows and applications are on C: (everything else is moved to a different partition) and that's showing 191GB used. As I said, I think the drive is full of cr@p.
Other half is getting a new cooker and TV, so I might be able to wrangle a new SSD (assuming there is still some money left)


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2021)

An elderly man lay dying in his bed. While suffering agonies on his way to his final moment, he suddenly smells the aroma of his favourite scones wafting up the stairs.

He gathered his remaining strength, and lifted himself from the bed. Leaning on the wall, he slowly made his way out of the bedroom, gripping the wall, he slowly makes it to the kitchen.

There, piled on a tray are his favourite scones.

Was it heaven? Or was it one final act of love from his devoted wife of sixty years, seeing to it that he left this world a happy man?

Mustering one great final effort, he threw himself towards the table, landing on his knees in rumpled posture.

His aged and withered hand trembled towards a scone at the edge of the table, when it was suddenly smacked by his wife with a wooden spoon……

‘F*** off’ she said, ‘they're for the funeral


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Apr 2021)

A trip to the park this evening to look after our granddaughter while mum went for a run with a couple of friends.
I’ve been the roundabout, seesaw and swings. 😁


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Apr 2021)

Had to take the ebike to the LBS today

a couple of weeks ago I found the bolts on the stand were loose - as in very loose
so I got my Allen keys and tightened them - and one snapped off inside the thread
Oh GREAT
anyway 0 there are a few more problems 
creaking sound when power applied to left pedal
bolts that loosen a lot on the main cog

but the manager of the LBS said he was up to his eyes in stuff and was off last week - so I took it in today

He has managed to - somehow - get the broken bolt out - and replaced it with a bolt and a nut just in case
and has removed, greased and properly torqued all the questionable bolts

and - apparently the pedal were making a lot of noise so he has replaced them - really not sure this was necessary but the new ones stick to my shoes MUCH better!!!

soooooo
at the end of the day the left pedal still creaks a lot under power

but the stand works fine now and he has cleaned up a lot of stuff


apparently a lot of the bolts and stuff are quite corroded - which is probably due to me riding it over the winter along canal paths and other tracks

I think I will get through summer and get him to go over the whole bike and replace anything corroded

I guess I should clean the bike more often - but the incentive is low when it is about 3 degrees and raining


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2021)

Just the song I needed on my last day at work. 

View: https://youtu.be/p8aulstjbV8


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just the song I needed on my last day at work.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/p8aulstjbV8



Not this one!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gj2iGAifSNI


----------



## davelincs (15 Apr 2021)

Morning all, I’ve just taken voluntary redundancy and will be taking early retirement, after48 years of work, I finish work at the end of this month.
Looking forward to it actually
I am sure I will be contributing to these pages over the coming years.
See you later


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Booting modern laptops is a lot quicker than it used to be, but it _still _takes a lot longer than coming out of sleep. Hang on, I'll time mine...
> 
> Sleep -> ready: less than 2 seconds to get back here.
> Off -> ready (including typing password, relaunching apps): 42 seconds to get back here
> ...


I see your point though starting up a laptop 30 times a day would, for me, be better left switched on! That sounds like w*rk levels of use. We never switched anything off in the office.

I switch mine on 5-6 times a week, smile at the screen (facial recognition), it says "Hello Paul" and that's it. 99% of my screen time is on a phone. I only use my laptop for important stuff.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2021)

davelincs said:


> Morning all, I’ve just taken voluntary redundancy and will be taking early retirement, after48 years of work, I finish work at the end of this month.
> Looking forward to it actually
> I am sure I will be contributing to these pages over the coming years.
> See you later


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2021)

Morning. A balmy minus 1 this morning with another nice day forecast. 

I caught up on Line of Duty last night then watched the final part of Too Close.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2021)

davelincs said:


> Morning all, I’ve just taken voluntary redundancy and will be taking early retirement, after48 years of work, I finish work at the end of this month.
> Looking forward to it actually
> I am sure I will be contributing to these pages over the coming years.
> See you later



Hello and


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2021)

davelincs said:


> Morning all, I’ve just taken voluntary redundancy and will be taking early retirement, after48 years of work, I finish work at the end of this month.
> Looking forward to it actually
> I am sure I will be contributing to these pages over the coming years.
> See you later


Your "application" seems to be in order.
It will be discussed at our next general meeting which will, of course, be chaired by a certain Mo & Welshie. They are known to be fair (apart from when discussing me) so you should be ok.
There are rules but you will pick rhem up as you go ie no politics etc
I will say welcome but that could be overturned if
a. Welshie puts her bloomers on back to front.
b. Mo runs/walks/cycles less than 7 miles per day regardless off the weather.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Apr 2021)

davelincs said:


> Morning all, I’ve just taken voluntary redundancy and will be taking early retirement, after48 years of work, I finish work at the end of this month.
> Looking forward to it actually
> I am sure I will be contributing to these pages over the coming years.
> See you later



Great to hear Dave, it takes a little while to become “ deprogrammed “ and adapt to retirement.
They’re a friendly bunch here ( mostly ) 😋, just try to resist the Siren call of Welshie's Bloomers.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Great to hear Dave, it takes a little while to become “ deprogrammed “ and adapt to retirement.
> They’re a friendly bunch here ( mostly ) 😋, just try to resist the Siren call of Welshie's Bloomers.


Hang on !!!! Another Dave I think the legal limit is 15. How many are we up to now ??


----------



## GM (15 Apr 2021)

Morning all...Up early this morning I've got my 2nd jab at 8.40, looking forward to that to get it over and done with. 

More tidying the garden up later and clearing all the rubbish in the shed. 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hang on !!!! Another Dave I think the legal limit is 15. How many are we up to now ??



It's an interesting look back at the trend in baby names when our generation were being born. 
I've noticed a resurgence of "old fashioned" names in young children, as well as some some novel names ( Our granddaughter has a couple of friends named Agnes and Brie )


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Apr 2021)

On a completely different topic, I'm a keen watcher of Rocket launches ( I'm sure Mr Freud would have had something to say about that ) and usually tune in to watch the SpaceX launches and landings. I have the Starlink satellite tracking page bookmarked, ( https://satellitemap.space/ ) and take a look from time to time to see the current deployments as the satellites are manoeuvred into final orbit. 

They're usually launched in batches of 60 into a "Parking orbit" before being boosted up to their final altitude of about 550km. It costs fuel to attain final orbit and there's a limited amount available on board each individual satellite, this is needed from time to time to boost them back up as the orbit decays, and to manoeuvre "sideways" to the desired location in the constellation. It was only recently that I realised that to save fuel they boost a few of each batch at a time into final orbit, then simply wait for the earth to rotate to the optimum position before boosting the next batch, and so on until they are all deployed. Ain't Science clever!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hang on !!!! Another Dave I think the legal limit is 15. How many are we up to now ??


I think we reached the illegal level of Daves sometime ago. However being kind, warm and generous people after a quick huddle we decided to turn a blind eye to this minor infringement.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's an interesting look back at the trend in baby names when our generation were being born.
> I've noticed a resurgence of "old fashioned" names in young children, as well as some some novel names ( Our granddaughter has a couple of friends named Agnes and Brie )


My kids are named after apostles, not deliberately we like the names. Agree there are many interesting names around. On our row we have Logan, Lincoln, Jude (arrived yesterday) and Rowan.

I know of a recently arrived Hilda. Many years ago I knew an Agnes but she was French and so was Agnés. A very different and rather lovely pronunciation - she was married to a Dave. God these Daves, they pop up everywhere!!!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2021)

Good morning. It is a glorious day in Lancashire. Well it is glorious every day but we have sun as well.

I've had a shoot sleep. Well I say sleep, that would be an exaggeration. This morning we have dentist, optician, ALDI dash and at 1.00pm a webinar on how to use Komoot. Later I will doze....... assuming I make it that far without falling asleep!!

Did I mention the price of haircuts? Went on Tuesday and noted my barber has put prices up to £10 from £7. It used to be possible to get an OK cut for £5 at several other barbers but I was always happy to pay extra.

The OAP price is now £8 and I'm pleased to say I had to tell the young man I qualify!! I had "the works" on Tuesday, hair, beard, eyebrows, ears etc. for £15 and I'm still enjoying it.

Don't begrudge the increase as they've had an awful 12 months but it's a big jump.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2021)

davelincs said:


> Morning all, I’ve just taken voluntary redundancy and will be taking early retirement, after48 years of work, I finish work at the end of this month.
> Looking forward to it actually
> I am sure I will be contributing to these pages over the coming years.
> See you later




Welcome to the loony bin.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2021)

Coooeee. A cold and frosty Morning. 2 deg and lots of frost 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Another sunny day in the offing here in Cornwall.
Dunno where we will be exploring this morning.
Piccies to follow......


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2021)

My (our) day, today.
Carer has just been. Don't really need them 1st thing but have been advised not to cancel just yet.
Forecast tells me its +1° but the heavy frost says different.
Have to walk around to pick car up after its service, collect aunties pension then get MrsDs supplement drinks from the chemist.
Ohh yes....
I put a loaf on to bake at 0630.....should make a nice lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My kids are named after apostles,


Which one is Judas


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It is a glorious day in Lancashire. Well it is glorious every day but we have sun as well.
> 
> I've had a shoot sleep. Well I say sleep, that would be an exaggeration. This morning we have dentist, optician, ALDI dash and at 1.00pm a webinar on how to use Komoot. Later I will doze....... assuming I make it that far without falling asleep!!
> 
> ...


After the last lockdown I gave the hairdresser a fiver tip.
I asked how she had gone on and she said "great, its been an extended paid holiday"


----------



## oldwheels (15 Apr 2021)

Another nice sunny day with no wind. Temp at 5C now and rising. Need to shift the sensor to somewhere better as the sun on it gives a false impression.
Nothing planned but will just need to attempt to get some gardening done. Too early yet to get the wildflower meadow seeds in. Problem there is how to stop the House Sparrows from getting in and scoffing the lot before they germinate.
Got an email from SiL in Denmark where they appear to be a bit less restrictive on travel. She also has what appears to be a kind of "covid passport" which allows her access to various places. After many years living in Denmark her english is a bit strange sometimes and needs some interpretation so cannot be sure exactly what she means.
She now has difficulties with citizenship caused by B----t but hopes to get Danish citizenship sometime soon. After the exams she had to do for this application she reckons she now knows more about Denmark than most Danes.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2021)

last night


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2021)

Good news for North Devon. 
No new cases for a week.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-56746491

*Only took 6 attempts to get a link to work


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2021)

Big mistake putting a thinner jacket on this morning. Was frozen the entire walk, even uphill. Cuddling my bowl of porridge now before I eat it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Which one is Judas



Ah, another opportunity to post one of my favourite jokes.

Peter arrives at the last supper to find everyone tucking in to a lavish spread, exotic foods and an apparently unlimited supply of drink.
Peter turns to John and says " This lot must have cost a fortune, how could we afford it ?" to which John replies " Judas paid for the lot, apparently he's come into some money "


----------



## Paulus (15 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
Nice and bright at the moment, but the possibility of rain beckons this afternoon. 
The usual dog walking to be done, across the fields and up to the vets to pick up a couple of months worth of pills for said mutt.
This afternoon off up to a pub in St.Ippolits to meet a couple of friends for an outdoor drink and something to eat.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2021)

Noticed this this morning. Wasn't there the other day. Some poor soul must have buried their dog or its ashes there. It's a lovely spot. I remember talking to someone a few months back with a dog called Digger. Wonder if that was it.


----------



## Paulus (15 Apr 2021)

@davelincs welcome to the retirees section.


----------



## Paulus (15 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Good news for North Devon.
> No new cases for a week.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-56746491
> ...


There seems to be 1 case of the SA version, no not Sturmey Archer, nearby in Finchley, 3 miles away so mass testing taking place in N3 postcode areas.

Cases still coming down in my area though. Only104 new cases last week in the borough, down 19 on the previous week.


----------



## pawl (15 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hang on !!!! Another Dave I think the legal limit is 15. How many are we up to now ??





Make that 16 My name is really Dave


----------



## pawl (15 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Noticed this this morning. Wasn't there the other day. Some poor soul must have buried their dog or its ashes there. It's a lovely spot. I remember talking to someone a few months back with a dog called Digger. Wonder if that was it.
> 
> View attachment 584039





I believe it’s full name was J B C DIGGER


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Apr 2021)

I think I may be suffering Long vaccine side effects syndrome. I had my first Covid jab 10 weeks ago followed by side effects , this Tuesday and Wednesday I had periods feeling very cold with very intense shivering and then followed by feeling I was in a sauna. This was accompanied by loss of appetite aching limbs and feeling generally knackered. I know it’s weird and I should stop whinging .


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> I believe it’s full name was J B C DIGGER


JCB you mean? Lol. My dad had a few of them over his working years. Think I remember him telling me it was the original man's initials that produced them they first started. Joseph C Bamford or something.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2021)

Apart form being unwell today I'm Nicholas, went to get a clean pair and there none
I have four options :-
Go commando 
Drive 4 miles into town and buy some more, but I have loads at home and don't need any more
Drive home 16 miles and pick some up
or wash them, but I can't find any washing powder/liquid so I'll have to use shower gel and dry them on the radiator.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Apart form being unwell today I'm Nicholas, went to get a clean pair and there none
> I have four options :-
> Go commando
> Drive 4 miles into town and buy some more, but I have loads at home and don't need any more
> ...




Wow. What an exciting life you lead. Decisions decisions.


----------



## davelincs (15 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> @davelincs welcome to the retirees section.



Thanks @Paulus , but it’s another couple of weeks officially 😀


----------



## davelincs (15 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Make that 16 My name is really Dave



@pawl , I can change my name if that helps 😀


----------



## davelincs (15 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Make that 16 My name is really Dave



@pawl , I can change my name if that helps 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2021)

You lot are as common as much


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are as common as much


We would be as well just to call ourselves Dave too  My dad was Dave as is my brother so that will do.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. What an exciting life you lead. Decisions decisions.


 
Yeah if it gets any more exciting I will have a heart attack and die.....at least I won't have to wash me undies


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2021)

I've just ordered a couple of pairs of flat pedals as I am thinking of reverting. No huge problems being clipped in other than feeling I want to be able to move my feet around more and wear comfy shoes that are easier to walk in.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> last night


Okay now?


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Okay now?


Yeah I think so


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Apr 2021)

Just to be clear - I am not called Dave - but if it becomes a problem I could be persuaded to identify as a Dave if necessary - I believe that is a thing now???

Anyway - annoying thing today is a flat rear tyre
no idea how that happened - it was fine yesterday and all it did was a short trip to the LBS and back again


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2021)

Wot a performance, they've over paid my Pension Credit, I've had a letter asking for the over payment back, Thats OK I'll just pay it back, I phone the provided phone number and after half an hour of waiting I get through to be told, "its not on our system yet and I need to wait for a second letter". So they want the money back but are not going to make it easy for me to make the payment.  I spent twenty minutes trawling through their website and I couldn't find a way to pay it online either.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are as common as much


The Miller?


----------



## oldwheels (15 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Apart form being unwell today I'm Nicholas, went to get a clean pair and there none
> I have four options :-
> Go commando
> Drive 4 miles into town and buy some more, but I have loads at home and don't need any more
> ...


Couple of years ago I was on a routine visit to hospital for a scan. They noticed a large gallstone blocking the bile duct so I was whipped off by taxi to Paisley hospital with no prior warning. I did have my routine overnight bag but nothing else. I ended up with enough underwear and pyjamas to last me out I think as I was stuck away from home for a couple of weeks and had to get people to buy more for me while I was incarcerated.
I could go several weeks now without needing to wash any.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Apr 2021)

Just been out for a visit to the local farm shop which stocks lots of cheese but did not have the meat or sausages I wanted. Time they killed another pig or two as well as some sheep. 
Did get the last couple of packs of bacon tho'.
Recently tried something new to me anyway. Bacon and marmite sandwich. Lovely. 
It was coop rubbish bacon but would not waste the good farm bacon like this.


----------



## GM (15 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hang on !!!! Another Dave I think the legal limit is 15. How many are we up to now ??



More Dave's...


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Wot a performance, they've over paid my Pension Credit, I've had a letter asking for the over payment back, Thats OK I'll just pay it back, I phone the provided phone number and after half an hour of waiting I get through to be told, "its not on our system yet and I need to wait for a second letter". So they want the money back but are not going to make it easy for me to make the payment.  I spent twenty minutes trawling through their website and I couldn't find a way to pay it online either.


Send them a cheque.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Send them a cheque.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 584048


An older Eddie Munster perchance.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2021)

Doggie walk done and undies now smell of Lynx Africa


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2021)

I'm in Boots. They do ears and eyes. Lady, gowned up, walks out of room marked "Hearing." Elderly man next to me starts to get up

"No, love, I'm hearing not eyes"

Man looks confused.

Woman raises her voice significantly

"I'm hearing, not eyes"
"That's why I'm here love..... for me ears"

I've had a giggling fit. Good job I'm wearing a mask.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Doggie walk done and undies now smell of Lynx Africa


Lynx Africa...


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Send them a cheque.



Cheque? I remember them, I might still have a book somewhere.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Cheque? I remember them, I might still have a book somewhere.


I needed to send a cheque to someone about 2 years ago and found I had none left
SO I rang the bank to ask for a new one - the young (sounding) bloke on the other end said he would do it - then went quiet
then asked if it was OK to put me on hold
He came back after a short time - apparently the 3rd supervisor that came over remembered how to do it
There is still only one cheque used from that book

I wonder where I put it????


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2021)

The house two down is having a tree stump removed, the guy turned up at 08:00 dug a mountain of earth out and it is still there that is nearly five hour ago it could be a long day for him


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Apr 2021)

Well today's going well

Got up to find the TV was not working again - Virgin said it would be back at 12 or 1.

Sooo - watched a stage of the Tour of Turkey (Cav won - I was nearly crying - Great News!!!!

then went to get the bike out for a monring ride rather than the normal afternoon ride

Flat Rear Tyre!

Ok - it has goo init so blowing it up and spinning it might fix it - no thorns, nails or anything so got the pump out
Pumped up but it was damn difficult - seemed to be some resistance to the air going in 
Left it for the duration of one cuppa and it had dropped 10 psi - not much but too much

Soo - no problem - take the wheel off and fix it
couldn't get the air out of the tyre - which is ironic
and as it was still inflated I also couldn't get the tyre off the rim
OK - just take the valve core out
Damn thing would not unscrew - I have 2 different tool to it - neither would turn the core
I eventually managed to get the thing to turn after a lot of fiddling - and the air exploded out along with most of the goo becuase I had ended up with the valve at the bottom


Turns out an old repair patch had sprung a leak - those cheap patches I got of ebay were a total waste of space!!!

I'll have to use a self adhesive one that I normally keep for fixes on the road!

so the morning ride has become a possible afternoon ride - or possibly an afternoon sorting out the shed


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I see your point though starting up a laptop 30 times a day would, for me, be better left switched on! That sounds like w*rk levels of use. *We never switched anything off in the office.*
> 
> I switch mine on 5-6 times a week, smile at the screen (facial recognition), it says "Hello Paul" and that's it. 99% of my screen time is on a phone. I only use my laptop for important stuff.


Planet killers! 

Actually, that's how it used to be in my office years ago. People just walked out at the end of the day and left their PCs running. There were racks of electronic equipment next to most of our desks which were also left switched on. There was a big red button on the wall at the end of the office which last person out had to press. It operated a circuit breaker for the whole floor. The first time I used it I was amazed at how noisy the office had been. You get used to the constant drone of hundreds of fans and hard drives but when they all go off at the same time it is a bit like a helicopter landing and its engine being turned off! 

It made me realise just how fatiguing mechanical noise can be. My hearing is poor compared to what it was then so I don't notice noise so much now, but this laptop is almost silent anyway. It does have fans but they are quiet and rarely kick in. In fact, I hadn't realised that there _WERE _fans until I read a review of the computer which mentioned them. I have to put an ear next to the outlet to hear their sound.

As for laptop lids and sleep mode - you damn well jinxed me... Having had no problems with the laptop over several years, it wouldn't come out of sleep last night! The problem happened a few times. It won't put me off using sleep mode though. If the problem persists I'll have to diagnose and fix it.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Planet killers!
> 
> Actually, that's how it used to be in my office years ago. People just walked out at the end of the day and left their PCs running. There were racks of electronic equipment next to most of our desks which were also left switched on. There was a big red button on the wall at the end of the office which last person out had to press. It operated a circuit breaker for the whole floor. The first time I used it I was amazed at how noisy the office had been. You get used to the constant drone of hundreds of fans and hard drives but when they all go off at the same time it is a bit like a helicopter landing and its engine being turned off!
> 
> ...


I thought I remember reading that it put more strain on them constantly switching off and on. Is that just a myth?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Sooo - watched a stage of the Tour of Turkey (Cav won - I was nearly crying - Great News!!!!





Spoiler: I'm still catching up on the Tour of the Basque Country and...



I'd prefer not to read the results of other races that I haven't got to yet. Please put them in a spoiler block like this! 

Oh, and not like that thread the other day - saying that Cav has had a great result - chapeau! - SPOILER - has ALREADY given away the result without even looking in the thread...


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The house two down is having a tree stump removed, the guy turned up at 08:00 dug a mountain of earth out and it is still there that is nearly five hour ago it could be a long day for him


He did it


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2021)

davelincs said:


> @pawl , I can change my name if that helps 😀


We heard you the 1st time


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> We would be as well just to call ourselves Dave too  My dad was Dave as is my brother so that will do.


I knew your Dad had class


----------



## pawl (15 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> JCB you mean? Lol. My dad had a few of them over his working years. Think I remember him telling me it was the original man's initials that produced them they first started. Joseph C Bamford or something.




Oops yes JCB


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2021)

Beautiful sunny day here. Eldest daughter is 50 today, Mrs BoldonLad insisted on a cycle ride, to prove that, despite having a daughter who is 50, she is NOT old  Here we are just stopping off for re-fuel (coffee and cake).


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I knew your Dad had class


Made me google him and found this old article in the village Historical Society page. I will hang onto it as it’s a lovely reminder.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought I remember reading that it put more strain on them constantly switching off and on. Is that just a myth?


Electronic equipment used to be much less reliable so it was definitely true at one time. I remember when I was a child that we had to call out a TV repairman once or twice a year. That would have been for old valve TV sets. 

Then transistors came in and sets lasted 2, 3, 4+ years between repairs. 

When integrated circuits came along it became increasingly common for electronic kit never to go wrong and to be eventually scrapped while still fully functional. I have 3 spare laptops, 2 spare desktop PCs, several monitors, a spare phone, and a spare tablet - they all work, but they are not up to modern requirements. I tried giving some of it away to a tech recycling company which does up old kit and sends it to schools in Africa but they didn't want it. Even African village schools want to be able to watch YouTube videos etc.! 

I often remember devices going 'pop' when I switched them on in the past but I would be surprised if it happened to a computer or TV of mine now. We take reliability of these devices for granted.

With computers, problems are more often software related but that is a whole different subject!


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2021)

Pendower beach.





St Mawes looking towards Falmouth.





St Mawes castle.




Lunch at the Roseland Inn.

Weather has stayed very sunny but a bit cooler today.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Made me google him and found this old article in the village Historical Society page. I will hang onto it as it’s a lovely reminder.
> 
> View attachment 584071


Sadly I can't read that. Blue on blue and tiny text.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Apart form being unwell today I'm Nicholas, went to get a clean pair and there none
> I have four options :-
> Go commando
> Drive 4 miles into town and buy some more, but I have loads at home and don't need any more
> ...


Any man worth his salt can get 3 weeks out of a pair of undies........just turn them inside out every 3 or 4 days. Throw them at the wall.......if they stick and don't slide down THEN its time to change them.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 584074
> 
> Pendower beach.
> 
> ...


We have a cottage booked in St Mawes for September


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Any man worth his salt can get 3 weeks out of a pair of undies........just turn them inside out every 3 or 4 days. Throw them at the wall.......if they stick and don't slide down THEN its time to change them.


Thought your name was Dave not Drago..........................


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sadly I can't read that. Blue on blue and tiny text.








Click on it and enlarge


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 584074
> 
> Pendower beach.
> 
> ...


Spent many a month in that area, in the dark days when I worked. Some excellent pubs


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2021)

We had leftover chicken today.

The weather is gorgeous here today. Blue skies and sunshine


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We had leftover chicken today.
> 
> The weather is gorgeous here today. Blue skies and sunshine


I could have had leftover dinner too, but that went down the loo 
Had some soup at lunch time and a mince pie....... so far so good, think I'll have scrambled egg on toast later


----------



## oldwheels (15 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Made me google him and found this old article in the village Historical Society page. I will hang onto it as it’s a lovely reminder.
> 
> View attachment 584071


A nice memorial.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Electronic equipment used to be much less reliable so it was definitely true at one time. I remember when I was a child that we had to call out a TV repairman once or twice a year. That would have been for old valve TV sets.
> 
> Then transistors came in and sets lasted 2, 3, 4+ years between repairs.
> 
> ...


I use Apple mostly as do my family and I find it easy to operate mostly.
I also have an Acer laptop with win 10 I think which somebody else set up for me. Due to my ignorance of anything to do with windows the softwear is pretty much scrambled now but I keep it for 2 reasons. 
It has a cd player and I can watch M.Hulot's Holiday which is the only video I have and also some music.
I also have a video cam on my car dashboard. The Macbook does not recognise the memory card for this but the laptop does -- upside down. Still can be used that way as far as I am concerned.

On the subject of valve tv sets. My BiL started his career as a repairman and weekly travelled Dumbarton to Kinlochleven to fix hired tv sets. He told the punters he had to take a faulty set back to Dumbarton for fixing but then did nothing to them. The bumping about in the back of his minivan usually got them working again.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> On the subject of valve tv sets. My BiL started his career as a repairman and weekly travelled Dumbarton to Kinlochleven to fix hired tv sets. He told the punters he had to take a faulty set back to Dumbarton for fixing but then did nothing to them. The bumping about in the back of his minivan usually got them working again.


When I was 9 or 10 I learned that the first thing to do to a faulty valve TV was to smack the top firmly. That would often revive it for another few weeks. I think the valves sometimes got loose in their sockets, or loose deposits formed on the electrodes in the valves.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> When I was 9 or 10 I learned that the first thing to do to a faulty valve TV was to smack the top firmly. That would often revive it for another few weeks. I think the valves sometimes got loose in their sockets, or loose deposits formed on the electrodes in the valves.



Valve TV sets! That takes me back a bit. We got our first TV, in 1958, I think it had valves? It was a 12" screen, do not recall the make, Cossor, perhaps?. I do know it cost 100 guineas! (ie £105), which was equivalent to about 8 weeks wages for my (ship-yard worker) Father at that time, I would guess, equivalent to about £4500 in relation to todays incomes.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Valve TV sets! That takes me back a bit. We got our first TV, in 1958, I think it had valves? It was a 12" screen, do not recall the make, Cossor, perhaps?. I do know it cost 100 guineas! (ie £105), which was equivalent to about 8 weeks wages for my (ship-yard worker) Father at that time, I would guess, equivalent to about £4500 in relation to todays incomes.


That was probably about when my parents bought ours and they were the first in the street to own one. Coronation Street started in 1960 and neighbours used to come round to watch it!


----------



## 12boy (15 Apr 2021)

Won't be going anywhere for a while...supposed to snow for about 40 hours, but the first snow created an inch of glare ice that is slicker than the hubs of hell. I could get places ok but I would rather not be hit by other drivers. Unless the power or the internet fail we will be fine.
Howdy, davelincs. Bienvenido to our motley crew who remind me of an old cowboy verse which goes" wild and wooly and full of fleas....never been curried above the knees".
Mo, you should rightfully be proud of your Dad. I look up to those who do good things without tooting their own horn about it.
Dirk, once again great pics.
The only Dave in our family was my Dad's elder brother who was a physisist who worked on nuclear subs. He definitely followed the beat of his own drum. In 1963 he bought a Studebaker Avante, the world's fastest production car at that time. It was based on a compact car chassis, had a fiberglass body and a supercharged 289 cubic inch V8 that could go 178 mph stock, or so he said. He kept that car till his death 30 years later.
Be well and safe.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That was probably about when my parents bought ours and they were the first in the street to own one. Coronation Street started in 1960 and neighbours used to come round to watch it!



A little story... I found this interesting... In the days when I worked, I spent sometime working in USSR, approximately at the time of "Glasnost" and all that. I became friendly with a Russian work colleague, of similar age, and, we often discussed our life experiences in our respective "home countries". Whilst I, in UK, had enjoyed more material benefits, we both had the same experience that there was a "boom" in consumer products, around 1958 - 1960. Presumably, it was. a world wide phenomena rather than something :"achieved" by respective Governments.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2021)

I reckon the butcher thinks I need feeding up, this is a pork chop, I hope I'm hungary.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I reckon the butcher thinks I need feeding up, this is a pork chop, I hope I'm hungary.
> 
> View attachment 584113


Hope you enjoy fat


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2021)

@Mo1959 I just read that tribute to your Daddy.
It was indeed a lovely tribute which I am sure brought a few tears and there is nowt wrong with that.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hope you enjoy fat



I cut the fat of it and it was very nice.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I reckon the butcher thinks I need feeding up, this is a pork chop, I hope I'm hungary.
> 
> View attachment 584113


Czech that out.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> He did it
> View attachment 584069


If that's his vehicle, he's parked illegally, on a bend in the road and too close to a junction.
Probably straddling the centre line as well!


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> JCB you mean? Lol. My dad had a few of them over his working years. Think I remember him telling me it was the original man's initials that produced them they first started. Joseph C Bamford or something.


And the oldest one, still in regular use is on a farm, just over half a mile from where I am.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sadly I can't read that. Blue on blue and tiny text.


Oddly, it's doing what it's designed to do. This one any easier read? Tapping the picture once should open a viewer for you, allowing you to resize it.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I cut the fat of it and it was very nice.


Gggranville, fetch a cloth.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Apr 2021)

Mrs Tenkaykev is making progress with her shed revamp.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Apr 2021)

I thought all shed has old bike tyres in them plus shelves of other bike parts
or sometimes sails and rudders and a selection of ropes

but always a load of potentially useful tools and pieces of wood and metal

certainly not that tidy

it looks neat and tidy but needs work to be a proper shed


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev is making progress with her shed revamp.
> 
> View attachment 584138


I don't understand how people manage to have sheds like this. My house isn't this tidy and I work hard at keeping it clean and tidy..............mind you I do live with Mrs P.......


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I thought all shed has old bike tyres in them plus shelves of other bike parts
> or sometimes sails and rudders and a selection of ropes
> 
> but always a load of potentially useful tools and pieces of wood and metal
> ...


Now you can be my friend. This describes a proper shed and, in my case, garage as well!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I thought all shed has old bike tyres in them plus shelves of other bike parts
> or sometimes sails and rudders and a selection of ropes
> 
> but always a load of potentially useful tools and pieces of wood and metal
> ...


The tyres and other bike bits are still in my shed ( along with the box of random bike lights and mountings, none of which seem to match) there’s also a box with other stuff that was accumulated over the years. 
its an opportunity to have a clear out before the bike goes back in and I make a start on my shed.


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I thought all shed has old bike tyres in them plus shelves of other bike parts
> or sometimes sails and rudders and a selection of ropes
> 
> but always a load of potentially useful tools and pieces of wood and metal
> ...






That totally describes both mine mine and Mrs exlasers sheds. They contain bikes and bike bits/tyres etc and random boat bits plus the odd garden tool .
No sails though , old sails live in the the lock up at our club . New sails have a very pampered life as they live in our bedroom 😂😂😂


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> That totally describes both mine mine and Mrs exlasers sheds. They contain bikes and bike bikes and random boat bits plus the odd garden tool .
> No sails though , old sails live in the the lock up at our club . New sails have a very pampered life they live in our bedroom 😂😂😂



I have difficulty getting into my shed without tripping over something, bikes, old paint tins, garden tools or any one of a dozen other things.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> As for laptop lids and sleep mode - you damn well jinxed me... Having had no problems with the laptop over several years, it wouldn't come out of sleep last night! The problem happened a few times. It won't put me off using sleep mode though. If the problem persists I'll have to diagnose and fix it.


I ran the *System File Checker tool*. It found and fixed corrupted system files. The laptop has been put to sleep and woken up a few times since then without problems. Hopefully, that's it sorted out now.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2021)

Morning. Minus 2 here. I won’t make the same mistake this morning. It will be back to my cosy jacket and not be frozen like yesterday


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought I remember reading that it put more strain on them constantly switching off and on. Is that just a myth?


This was always my understanding and was confirmed by our supplier. This plus the hassle of closing everything down at night and then booting up again in the morning.

I would have occasions when a simple remote log in would mean I could solve an urgent problem in 10-15 minutes without a two hour round trip to work. Clearly not possible if the system was shutdown. Effectively saving half a day.

I could never see a reason to shut everything down other than at Christmas and the twice a year deep clean of the office!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> This was always my understanding and was confirmed by our supplier. This plus the hassle of closing everything down at night and then booting up again in the morning.
> 
> I would have occasions when a simple remote log in would mean I could solve an urgent problem in 10-15 minutes without a two hour round trip to work. Clearly not possible if the system was shutdown. Effectively saving half a day.
> 
> I could never see a reason to shut everything down other than at Christmas and the twice a year deep clean of the office!!!!


I just leave the imac on all the time. It goes into a sort of sleep mode and the screen goes black but the instant I hit the keyboard or mouse it opens up immediately.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I just leave the imac on all the time. It goes into a sort of sleep mode and the screen goes black but the instant I hit the keyboard or mouse it opens up immediately.


Yes, my Microsoft Surface Pro does this after about five minutes. If I wander off for coffee it will sleep till I return.

Speaking of sleep I must now doze


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2021)

I have risen!

Off to the vampires doctors for more blood tests today.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> The tyres and other bike bits are still in my shed ( along with the box of random bike lights and mountings, none of which seem to match) there’s also a box with other stuff that was accumulated over the years.
> its an opportunity to have a clear out before the bike goes back in and I make a start on my shed.


I had a ruthless clear out last year. OK, it's the garage......does that count ?
Large bags full of stuff that "might" fetch peanuts on fleabay. So I bit my lip, shed a few tears and binned the lot.


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Paulus (16 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's cold this morning 0C and frosty outside. 
 but nice and sunny.
Of out with the dog soon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I had a ruthless clear out last year. OK, it's the garage......does that count ?
> Large bags full of stuff that "might" fetch peanuts on fleabay. So I bit my lip, shed a few tears and binned the lot.


I’ve been “ discussing “ this with Mrs Tenkaykev, if we haven’t used it in a year, bin it. There’s some hesitancy as it’s deemed to be too good to throw away. 
my shed next, and I’ll be ruthless !


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

ello ello ello, whats going on ere then.
Zero ° when I got up.
Waiting for the carer now.
Yesterday the physio had MrsD walk both up and down the stairs AND THEN the full length of the garden (and back of course).
Progress .
MrsD has a hairdressing appointment at 10.00. Should be interesting as its double yellows but I will have to pull up and walk her to the door..... sods law and all that.


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2021)




----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2021)

Morning. -1 here, but look like another nice day will be had.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> ello ello ello, whats going on ere then.
> Zero ° when I got up.
> Waiting for the carer now.
> Yesterday the physio had MrsD walk both up and down the stairs AND THEN the full length of the garden (and back of course).
> ...



Good news, well done MrsD.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve been “ discussing “ this with Mrs Tenkaykev, if we haven’t used it in a year, bin it. There’s some hesitancy as it’s deemed to be too good to throw away.
> my shed next, and I’ll be ruthless !


Yes..... its not as easy as it sounds.
Bite your lip, have plenty of tissues for the tears, man-up and as the man says DO IT FOR ENGLAND


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2021)

Morning all, I'm going home today


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve been “ discussing “ this with Mrs Tenkaykev, if we haven’t used it in a year, bin it. There’s some hesitancy as it’s deemed to be too good to throw away.
> my shed next, and I’ll be ruthless !



Its what I did when I cleared out our big dinning room unit last year, but its difficult to be ruthless when you've got other peoples stuff in there as well as your own and they keep this, keep that, its why I've still got a huge pile of boxes in the shed despite almost causing a family rift and a divorce last time I tried to clear it.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2021)

From Facebook


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Yay....it's Fish Friday! 
Off to St Austell this morning for a bit of shopping and then over to Charlestown to see the tall ships (if any are in).


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Its what I did when I cleared out our big dinning room unit last year, but its difficult to be ruthless when you've got other peoples stuff in there as well as your own and they keep this, keep that, its why I've still got a huge pile of boxes in the shed despite almost causing a family rift and a divorce last time I tried to clear it.


We’ve got boxes of stuff in the that the loft that the kids left “ temporary “ as they progressed through life and various relationships. Might be some vinyl up there, I’ll have a nose next time I’m up there


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> From Facebook
> View attachment 584189


So, we now know that snoopy is not Buddhist 😉


----------



## Paulus (16 Apr 2021)

Meeting up with the escape committee at lunchtime in the Mitre. First proper meeting since the alfresco meetings were bought to a halt last year.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We’ve got boxes of stuff in the that the loft that the kids left “ temporary “ as they progressed through life and various relationships. Might be some vinyl up there, I’ll have a nose next time I’m up there



A few years ago I bit the bullet and decided to sell my vinyl collection. I had already converted most of it to digital with one of those magic turntables. I started to eBay albums only to discover they are worth bugger all unless in pristine condition so the collection is till in the loft. What self-respecting teenager of the 60s has a pristine album collection??


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2021)

Due to the lockdown, there is a shortage of garden gnomes.

I can see the craze for stealing people's gnomes and or holding them to ransom. 

Wasn't this a craze in the 80's


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2021)

Just popped in to quickly say hello  Another beautiful day here. Still and glorious sunshine. %C already. It's our first walking day with friends in God knows how long. Heading up to Glasson Dock for a coastal wander. Picnic and rucksack packed, my big dilemma is shorts? Yes? or No? 

Catch you all later. Have a good one.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> A few years ago I bit the bullet and decided to sell my vinyl collection. I had already converted most of it to digital with one of those magic turntables. I started to eBay albums only to discover they are worth bugger all unless in pristine condition so the collection is till in the loft. What self-respecting teenager of the 60s has a pristine album collection??



That's disappointing, so my Alma Colgan vinyl collection isn't the investment I thought it was 😮


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2021)

Noticed a couple of geese coming in to land in the field this morning but by the time I pulled the phone out and tried to get them in frame they were nearly behind the hedge. I've cropped it and changed it to black and white as it is so grainy anyway being heavily cropped.


----------



## GM (16 Apr 2021)

Morning all...The last few nights I've been watching the first series of Spiral all over again. I couldn't believe it came out in 2005, the characters look so young. One of the best programs on the telly. 

No side effects from the 2nd jab yet, fingers crossed. 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## pawl (16 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> View attachment 584185




That’s really funny.I nearly chocked on my Weetabix laughing.


----------



## pawl (16 Apr 2021)

Morning all Second jab day.Yippee


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I had a ruthless clear out last year.


So did I, following a very potent vindaloo.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2021)

I see @Drago changed his avatar again, pity it wasn't his undies


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2021)

No sign of Welshie today. Hope she isn't stuck in the washing machine trying to extricate her bloomers stuck in the workings!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Morning all Second jab day.Yippee


For us also.... 15.40


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> No sign of Welshie today. Hope she isn't stuck in the washing machine trying to extricate her bloomers stuck in the workings!



She posted earlier on.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> She posted earlier on.


Ahh.......must have missed it!  I am obviously losing it as I see I liked the post. I didn't sleep well....that's my excuse.


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That's disappointing, so my Alma Colgan vinyl collection isn't the investment I thought it was 😮


Alma Cogan's records aren't selling for much either.

Although, if you have the single recorded with John Lennon...


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2021)

Just got back from Docs. She's not convinced that I shouldnt be in Hospital. She's taken some blood and has put it thorugh for a rapido test, and will call me later today to advise either way.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2021)

Ihave returned from shopping in Morrison's In the Metropolis of Newtown. 

MR WD has to have his 2nd jab on Tuesday and I didn't fancy having to go 50 miles twice in one week, so we went today.

Glorious weather here.


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2021)

Tall ships at Charlestown.
















The window Donald Sutherland got thrown through in 'The Eagle has Landed'.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Apr 2021)

A walk to Wimborne in the sunshine 😀 Noticed the shops are a lot busier and the Café in the square was very busy. Quite a few cyclists and I spotted an electric recumbent. Got myself some chocolate coated ginger 😁


----------



## oldwheels (16 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Tall ships at Charlestown.
> 
> View attachment 584216
> 
> ...


They must have filmed that in various places. I think bit of it was done on Mull west coast. I have a map marked with the locations somewhere and a bit of 35mm film which was shown came from my left over bits. Mebbe I have the wrong film but it was deffo Donald Sutherland. Nice bloke with no airs and graces.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Apr 2021)

For better or worse that is my second jab of Astrazenica done. 
Not very reassuring that it has been banned in Denmark because of blood clots in some cases. It was explained to me before the needle went in but I decided at my age it is the least of my worries.
Another nice sunny day but a bit windy and not doing anything much.
I have loads of rubbish to clear out so made some space in my car to get it to the dump [or as much as I can bear to chuck out].
My old Epson printer has gone a bit strange so it has to go as well after I have removed the ink cartridges.
Need fresh petrol to get my rotovator going before I advertise it for sale.


----------



## GM (16 Apr 2021)

Think I spoke too early about no side effects, started to feel like I just done 6 rounds with Tyson Fury  and been out clubbing till the early hours.

Another one whose loading the car up with junk/rubbish to take to the local recycling centre at 3 o/c, feel more like going back to bed though!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ihave returned from shopping in Morrison's In the Metropolis of Newtown.
> 
> MR WD has to have his 2nd jab on Tuesday and I didn't fancy having to go 50 miles twice in one week, so we went today.
> 
> Glorious weather here.


If its not a daft question.....why didn't you plan your shopping for Tuesday then it would have just been one trip ?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If its not a daft question.....why didn't you plan your shopping for Tuesday then it would have just been one trip ?




Because his appointment isn't until after 5pm and Iceland will be shut ( the shop not the country)


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Apr 2021)

Been a good week so far:
1. £125 refund on cancelled road fund licence.
2. £137 refund on washer part I'd ordered but couldn't fit as there were other unrepairable problems- we needed a new washer but the old one didn't owe us anything after a long but hard life washing our son's team's football kit many years ago
3. SEAT Finance finally agreed to waive £347 final charges on paint chips they alleged needed repairing on our returned lease car.
4. £89 refund on cancelled car insurance.

That'll pay for a holiday, even after buying the new washer!

Sometimes things work out.


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2021)

New neighbour's just turned up with their new £90,000 Hymermobil Motorhome.
Cheap holidays, eh?!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Apr 2021)

Wandered off to Liverpool airport to see what was happening. Very excited to see several cars on the road round the back - all with cameras and some with aircraft radios - I thought something must be happening
So I asked - apparently it looked like a nice day so a group of them just decided to come down and hope something unexpected happens. Sometime a military plane comes round and does and approach or a few circuits - but it is not normally announced in advance!

But today nothing was expected - from the look of them they just wanted to get out of the house!!

Anyway - on the way home I spotted this buzzard (I think) soaring over some fields and trees


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> New neighbour's just turned up with their new £90,000 Hymermobil Motorhome.
> Cheap holidays, eh?!


Is that the sort where the sides expand hydraulically?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...The last few nights I've been watching the first series of Spiral all over again. I couldn't believe it came out in 2005, the characters look so young. One of the best programs on the telly.


I watched seasons 6 and 7 with my (now) bubble pal in pre-Covid times. Before watching season 8 we went back in time to watch seasons 1 - 5, which we completed a couple of weeks ago. We decided to watch 6 and 7 again and are now part way through 6.

We like the program, though the frequent gruesome crime scenes would not appeal to many people!

Everybody did look so young in the first couple of seasons but they are starting to look more world-weary by season 6.

The picture quality in the first couple of seasons was awful! It looked like somebody had shot the show on an old domestic camcorder... I had to adjust the controls on my TV for it, and that is the only time in 5 years that I have. It looks like their budget had quadrupled by series 3 because the production quality was way higher.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2021)

I'm home  washing on, my own bed tonight


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> New neighbour's just turned up with their new £90,000 Hymermobil Motorhome.
> Cheap holidays, eh?!


£90,000 = 3 x world cruises for 2, and your got nothing to sell just the photos


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is that the sort where the sides expand hydraulically?


Nah....he's only got the cheapo one.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Wandered off to Liverpool airport to see what was happening. Very excited to see several cars on the road round the back - all with cameras and some with aircraft radios - I thought something must be happening
> So I asked - apparently it looked like a nice day so a group of them just decided to come down and hope something unexpected happens. Sometime a military plane comes round and does and approach or a few circuits - but it is not normally announced in advance!
> 
> But today nothing was expected - from the look of them they just wanted to get out of the house!!
> ...


Definitely a buzzard.....very graceful. One of my favourite birds.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

MrsD has had the date for her mastectomy......27th of this month. I am trying to APPEAR positive but she is scared and I do feel sorry for her.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nah....he's only got the cheapo one.



I saw one quite a few years ago parked up at the side of the ferry approach road in Studland.
It was like a hotel on wheels.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

Talking of breasts (is that allowed on here ??)
A woman was telling us today that her 18 year old daughter has had breast reduction.
Difficult to get my brain around this but she was size 8 generally but with a 48" bust.
People make jokes about such things but, seriously, life must have been awful for the poor girl.
Apparently she is living a normal life now.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

Oh yes.....we had our 2nd (pfizer) jab and I hardly cried at all


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Oh yes.....we had our 2nd (pfizer) jab and I hardly cried at all


Lollipop and badge?


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is that the sort where the sides expand hydraulically?


We have friends in the States who own one of these. It's called a "fifth wheel" though I don't know why.

They have a full size tractor unit which couples up like an HGV picks up an articulated trailer. Park up, press buttons, sides go out and, I think, roof goes up.

Apparently these things are so big some campsites (camping????) can't physically accommodate them.

Bonkers. Totally bonkers!


----------



## pawl (16 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Lollipop and badge?




Had mine at 11 am Just another sticker noting I had my second jab

Now 5 30 pm Feeling drowsy and chilled Hope it doesn’t get any worse


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Talking of breasts (is that allowed on here ??)
> A woman was telling us today that her 18 year old daughter has had breast reduction.
> Difficult to get my brain around this but she was size 8 generally but with a 48" bust.
> People make jokes about such things but, seriously, life must have been awful for the poor girl.
> Apparently she is living a normal life now.




Good Lord. Poor girl


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Lollipop and badge?


Just a stick on badge.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Had mine at 11 am Just another sticker noting I had my second jab
> 
> Now 5 30 pm Feeling drowsy and chilled Hope it doesn’t get any worse


Had ours at 15.40........no effects yet.
I was told whisky helps so we are trying that out


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Talking of breasts (is that allowed on here ??)
> A woman was telling us today that her 18 year old daughter has had breast reduction.
> Difficult to get my brain around this but she was size 8 generally but with a 48" bust.
> People make jokes about such things but, seriously, life must have been awful for the poor girl.
> Apparently she is living a normal life now.


 
I saw a girl the other day who was running with large breasts and they must be beating her chest into a pulp, just image if it was like that (down below) for a man


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2021)

Doc phoned. Blood work came back ok, so I don't need to go into hospital, which is a relief. She's given me a list of symptoms, and if any occur over the weekend I'm to go straight to A&E.

8 days until I go in for an exploratory procedure, whereupon i should discover if its bad but fixable, bad and not fixable but manageable, or bad and I should find a priest.

Sorry to be a bit cryptic, but I don't want to cry wolf and I don't want to worry friends on here (and i do have a couple, although I have to pay them!) unnecessarily. Just over a week and I hope to be abe to give you all a proper explanation. As of right here and now im a bit uncomfortable, tired and a bit run down feeling, but im in decent spirits.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I saw a girl the other day who was running with large breasts and they must be beating her chest into a pulp, just image if it was like that (down below) for a man


But that IS my problem.
I strap it to my leg with duct tape.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Talking of breasts (is that allowed on here ??)
> A woman was telling us today that her 18 year old daughter has had breast reduction.
> Difficult to get my brain around this but she was size 8 generally but with a 48" bust.
> People make jokes about such things but, seriously, life must have been awful for the poor girl.
> Apparently she is living a normal life now.


I used to know someone very similar. She told me that she got terrible backache from the weight pulling her forward. I don't know what became of her - we lost touch about 40 years ago.



Drago said:


> Doc phoned. Blood work came back ok, so I don't need to go into hospital, which is a relief. She's given me a list of symptoms, and if any occur over the weekend I'm to go straight to A&E.
> 
> 8 days until I go in for an exploratory procedure, whereupon i should discover if its bad but fixable, bad and not fixable but manageable, or bad and I should find a priest.
> 
> Sorry to be a bit cryptic, but I don't want to cry wolf and I don't want to worry friends on here (and i do have a couple, although I have to pay them!) unnecessarily. Just over a week and I hope to be abe to give you all a proper explanation. As of right here and now im a bit uncomfortable, tired and a bit run down feeling, but im in decent spirits.


Good luck with it!



Dave7 said:


> But that IS my problem.
> I strap it to my leg with duct tape.


Do you bend the end back on itself, or just put up with standing on it from time to time?


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> But that IS my problem.
> I strap it to my leg with duct tape.


I tuck mine in my socks, one on each side.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I used to know someone very similar. She told me that she got terrible backache from the weight pulling her forward. I don't know what became of her - we lost touch about 40 years ago.
> 
> 
> Good luck with it!
> ...


Tuck it in my sock


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I tuck mine in my socks, one on each side.


What  You have two ??


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What  You have two ??


Maybe he’s talking about his “ Plums” The other equipment is wound around his waist above his Y fronts.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2021)

Aye, one plum in each sock. I roll my love lolly around my leg, 4 or 5 turns usually does it. I just have to make sure I don't see a pretty lady or I suddenly start goosestepping.


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2021)

That's why I wear prescription orthopedic underpants.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> But that IS my problem.
> I strap it to my leg with duct tape.




You also tell lies


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Aye, one plum in each sock. I roll my love lolly around my leg, 4 or 5 turns usually does it. I just have to make sure I don't see a pretty lady or I suddenly start goosestepping.




This thread is getting worse.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You also tell lies


Only big ones.


----------



## Paulus (16 Apr 2021)

Good evening all.
A very pleasant afternoon at the Mitre. 
4 ales on, and a good sized but well behaved crowd supporting Gary the landlord. 
Now listening to Spurs v Everton on the radio.


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Apr 2021)

I have taken a screen shot of page 4914 I don't expect it to be here for much longer .


----------



## GM (16 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I watched seasons 6 and 7 with my (now) bubble pal in pre-Covid times. Before watching season 8 we went back in time to watch seasons 1 - 5, which we completed a couple of weeks ago. We decided to watch 6 and 7 again and are now part way through 6.
> 
> We like the program, though the frequent gruesome crime scenes would not appeal to many people!
> 
> ...




That's what I'm going to do watch the whole series again. I've finished the first one, going to watch second series later. It's such a good series.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Doc phoned. Blood work came back ok, so I don't need to go into hospital, which is a relief. She's given me a list of symptoms, and if any occur over the weekend I'm to go straight to A&E.
> 
> 8 days until I go in for an exploratory procedure, whereupon i should discover if its bad but fixable, bad and not fixable but manageable, or bad and I should find a priest.
> 
> Sorry to be a bit cryptic, but I don't want to cry wolf and I don't want to worry friends on here (and i do have a couple, although I have to pay them!) unnecessarily. Just over a week and I hope to be abe to give you all a proper explanation. As of right here and now im a bit uncomfortable, tired and a bit run down feeling, *but im in decent spirits.*



Decent spirits is very important. Focus on the best outcome so bad but fixable sounds good to me.......... speaking with a little experience.

Good luck!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2021)

Speaking of plums. I've covered mine every night for the last 10-14 days, they're looking good.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD has had the date for her mastectomy......27th of this month. I am trying to APPEAR positive but she is scared and I do feel sorry for her.


sympathy - difficult for both of you

Look after yourself - remember she needs you to be well.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> But that IS my problem.
> I strap it to my leg with duct tape.


What you do with ducks is between you and the ducks


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Doc phoned. Blood work came back ok, so I don't need to go into hospital, which is a relief. She's given me a list of symptoms, and if any occur over the weekend I'm to go straight to A&E.
> 
> 8 days until I go in for an exploratory procedure, whereupon i should discover if its bad but fixable, bad and not fixable but manageable, or bad and I should find a priest.
> 
> Sorry to be a bit cryptic, but I don't want to cry wolf and I don't want to worry friends on here (and i do have a couple, although I have to pay them!) unnecessarily. Just over a week and I hope to be abe to give you all a proper explanation. As of right here and now im a bit uncomfortable, tired and a bit run down feeling, but im in decent spirits.


Good that the blood stuff was OK
rest sounds worrying - not been here long but sending positive thoughts anyway

Good luck - whatever that means


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ihave returned from shopping in Morrison's In the Metropolis of Newtown.
> 
> MR WD has to have his 2nd jab on Tuesday and [B[I didn't fancy having to go 50 miles twice in one week[/B[, so we went today.
> 
> Glorious weather here.


You're right, no outside toilet!


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD has had the date for her mastectomy......27th of this month. I am trying to APPEAR positive but she is scared and I do feel sorry for her.


Just be there for her. Even if it's just letting the frustration out.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

Question for @ColinJ,
Are you aware of a "cobblestones Ride" organised by someone "just outside Hebden Bridge"?

Takes in Mytholm Steeps. You can only ride over any section once, otherwise you end up carrying your bike to the next lot of cobblestones. 

Set to take in all the cobblestone roads and no tarmaced sections. It sounds familiar, but I don't see how anyone would manage Hebden Bridge to Blackwall(Halifax) on cobblestones only.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2021)

Morning. Wasn’t sleeping so been up since 4 pottering on the ipad. I had thought about an early bimble but it looks frosty so changed my mind. A walk will do when daylight appears.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2021)

Checking in for duty .
Sat with coffee, listening to Tony on SoTS.
Carer due at 07.15.
Today will be chill(ish) although I have a load of bedding to do.
I bought some ribs from the butcher yesterday......coated with rosemary and garlic... WoW it smells strong.
I have never cooked ribs before so it should be interesting . I have decided to oven cook them for 3 1/2 hours at 150° so hope it works ok.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2021)

Good morning. Guess? Yes, another glorious morning in Lancashire but feels chilly. No frost, or very mild if there was, and now 5⁰. Set the alarm for 7.00 - that was a wasted effort!! Awake at 4.30.

Today I have my first gravel ride. No real idea what to expect. I think both riding and people will be very different from my norm, which is part of the attraction. I suspect I'll be a roadie out of water.

It's 72 miles and 3000 feet, apparently very manageable. Friends say I'll smash it but I'm not at all sure that's the point of gravel riding?

Also have a clothing crisis. 5⁰ says layer up but yesterday we hit 14⁰. Decisions.

Now I must hang out the washing!


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2021)

Your boy did it for us last night @Dave7


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Your boy did it for us last night @Dave7


He did didn't he.
The report I read says he had a poor game but popped up when needed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> He did didn't he.
> The report I read says he had a poor game but popped up when needed.


Are we still talking about Drago and his “ equipment “ 😄


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Are we still talking about Drago and his “ equipment “ 😄


No! We are talking about important stuff!!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> He did didn't he.
> The report I read says he had a poor game but popped up when needed.


Yep, that seems to be the view on the fan forums. I'll hear about it from my eldest tomorrow when he calls round.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Are we still talking about Drago and his “ equipment “ 😄





PaulSB said:


> No! We are talking about important stuff!!



???


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Another sunny day in the offing. 
Will be hitching up and towing down towards Lands End around 11am.
I rang the site owner yesterday, just to make sure all was OK, and he said that we were the only unit booked on the site! Sounds good to me.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2021)

I have risen!

Slept pretty well, dont feel too bad this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2021)

Well, I went a little bimble. Jeez it was chilly!  Just took the winter hybrid. I had stuck flat pedals back on yesterday and wanted to try it again. Have to say it felt quite liberating not having my feet stuck in stiff shoes and held in one position. Comfy trainers and grippy pedals and able to move your feet forward and back, out and in, toe out and in, etc just felt good. I think I might just revert back on all the bikes.


----------



## Paulus (17 Apr 2021)

Good morning all. 
Nice and bright here, with a heavy frost.
So far my seedlings which are all under cover have survived well, only a couple have succumbed. 
Dog walking and domestics today, with bimble on the bike to the local shops for some essentials later.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Apr 2021)




----------



## gavroche (17 Apr 2021)

Bonjour les amis. I am meeting my daughter on top of the Sychnant Pass at the back of Conway at 10 am for a dog walk. Weather is sunny and blue sky so I might even go for a ride later this afternoon. I haven't seen my daughter since November due to Covid so it will be nice to have a catch up . 
Have a good day every one.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I went a little bimble. Jeez it was chilly!  Just took the winter hybrid. I had stuck flat pedals back on yesterday and wanted to try it again. Have to say it felt quite liberating not having my feet stuck in stiff shoes and held in one position. Comfy trainers and grippy pedals and able to move your feet forward and back, out and in, toe out and in, etc just felt good. I think I might just revert back on all the bikes.


Fully agree Mo.... if you are not worried about times and distances etc that imo is the way to go.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I saw one quite a few years ago parked up at the side of the ferry approach road in Studland.
> It was like a hotel on wheels.


Friend of mine who used to winter in sunny climes with his motorhome told me that many very large motorhomes who arrived there had to stay on site the whole time They were afraid to leave because the size of the vehicle made it difficult for them to go anywhere.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have friends in the States who own one of these. It's called a "fifth wheel" though I don't know why.
> 
> They have a full size tractor unit which couples up like an HGV picks up an articulated trailer. Park up, press buttons, sides go out and, I think, roof goes up.
> 
> ...


"Fifth Wheel" ones are free standing and are really just an adaptation of an articulated lorry. The normal size ones are towed by a pickup which means the towing vehicle can be changed or updated but the more expensive caravan part remains unchanged.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2021)

Oooo.......new series of Call The Midwife starts tomorrow night. Love it.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I went a little bimble. Jeez it was chilly!  Just took the winter hybrid. I had stuck flat pedals back on yesterday and wanted to try it again. Have to say it felt quite liberating not having my feet stuck in stiff shoes and held in one position. Comfy trainers and grippy pedals and able to move your feet forward and back, out and in, toe out and in, etc just felt good. I think I might just revert back on all the bikes.


I found it very liberating when I abandoned clipless and went for flats on all my bikes. The trike has clips but I cannot fall over when stopped and if your foot slips off a pedal you get what is termed "leg suck" ie you end up with possibly a broken leg.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> "Fifth Wheel" ones are free standing and are really just an adaptation of an articulated lorry. The normal size ones are towed by a pickup which means the towing vehicle can be changed or updated but the more expensive caravan part remains unchanged.










I've seen these rigs quite a lot in American TV programs, not just with caravans but with an assortment of different trailers, are they legal in this country? I haven't seen any so I presume not.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2021)

No frost here. Temp outside showed 8C when I got up. Sunny intervals and moderate breeze forecast.
Calmac have brought forward the late sailing today by 2 hours due to weather forecast. Nobody is impressed as there is nothing in the forecasts to justify this.
Bit hard if you are on business and have to gain 2 hours on your schedule. Non islanders fail to understand the pressures we sometimes have.
Some tourists have booked ferries weeks ahead and may not realise that there are changes. Should'nt be coming just now anyway so little sympathy there.
My wife's sisters seem to keep an eye on me and reassure me that Germany is now doing Astrazenica vaccine and Denmark is beginning to waver over the ban. All retired medics of some kind. The one in Denmark had to resit all her nursing exams in Danish before she was allowed to work there.
Oban is getting a bit worried as woodland fires behind the town are beginning to threaten houses.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> View attachment 584347
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen these rigs quite a lot in American TV programs, not just with caravans but with an assortment of different trailers, are they legal in this country? I haven't seen any so I presume not.


Yes they are legal here but not normally much bigger than a normal caravan. The advantage is that you have a smaller vehicle to drive about in when on site and the towing vehicle can be changed if required rather than the whole outfit. 
Not common but I have seen them on some sites.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2021)

Morning. It's a bit but here, but the sun is shining so should warm up later. I have

Stay safe folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2021)

I have never had clipless. Never wanted them.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have never had clipless. Never wanted them.


Can't say I missed them today and didn't feel any slower. Pedals have little pins and wearing rubber soles so felt perfectly connected but still able to move my feet around if I wanted. Always the advantage of being able to walk a decent distance when off the bike too.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have never had clipless. Never wanted them.



I stayed on clips and straps for a long time, only moved to clipless in the last few years, I wouldn't want to ride my fixed without being clipped or strapped in.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> View attachment 584347
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen these rigs quite a lot in American TV programs, not just with caravans but with an assortment of different trailers, are they legal in this country? I haven't seen any so I presume not.



This has just reminded me of an annual occurrence. There's a small business estate nearby, it has the usual Makro, Screwfix and a range of other businesses. The road that passes the entrance to the estate joins up with another main road a few hundred metres further on. To prevent it being used as a "Rat Run" by large delivery vehicles there's a large brick build obstruction in the middle of the road, with just enough room for a transit van sized vehicle to squeeze through on either side ( I've seen a panel van misjudge the gap and rip one side off )
Just before the obstruction there's a road that takes traffic to a small industrial estate on the other side of the road, so there's always a fair bit of traffic coming and going.
Every year there'll be someone towing a caravan who doesn't know the area and sees on the map a handy shortcut. They get as far as the obstruction and realise that they can't get through with the Caravan. They then have to reverse back and try to turn the caravan at the busy road into the industrial estate. Depending on the amount of traffic that was following the caravan and the reversing skills of the Caravan owner this can take quite a while and cause major traffic disruption.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> This has just reminded me of an annual occurrence. There's a small business estate nearby, it has the usual Makro, Screwfix and a range of other businesses. The road that passes the entrance to the estate joins up with another main road a few hundred metres further on. To prevent it being used as a "Rat Run" by large delivery vehicles there's a large brick build obstruction in the middle of the road, with just enough room for a transit van sized vehicle to squeeze through on either side ( I've seen a panel van misjudge the gap and rip one side off )
> Just before the obstruction there's a road that takes traffic to a small industrial estate on the other side of the road, so there's always a fair bit of traffic coming and going.
> Every year there'll be someone towing a caravan who doesn't know the area and sees on the map a handy shortcut. They get as far as the obstruction and realise that they can't get through with the Caravan. They then have to reverse back and try to turn the caravan at the busy road into the industrial estate. Depending on the amount of traffic that was following the caravan and the reversing skills of the Caravan owner this can take quite a while and cause major traffic disruption.



A small engineering company I worked for had the Goods In down the side of the factory, room to turn a van but no room to turn an artic, the regular drivers knew this and always reversed in, the fun and games started with drivers who hadn't been there before and drove down and then had to reverse out, it was surprising how many struggled to reverse the 200 yards out of the factory, we had one driver who couldn't do it and we had to get half the factory out to move their cars to make room in the car park so he could turn round in the car park.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2021)

Will anyone be watching the funeral on telly? I will pass I think.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> ???


More important matter than life or death.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I went a little bimble. Jeez it was chilly!  Just took the winter hybrid. I had stuck flat pedals back on yesterday and wanted to try it again. Have to say it felt quite liberating not having my feet stuck in stiff shoes and held in one position. Comfy trainers and grippy pedals and able to move your feet forward and back, out and in, toe out and in, etc just felt good. I think I might just revert back on all the bikes.


Just think, 26 years ago you'd have been complaining that it was already too warm.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. It's a bit but here, but the sun is shining so should warm up later. I have
> 
> Stay safe folks.


That nearly made sense until the 2nd word


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Will anyone be watching the funeral on telly? I will pass I think.


I am recording it so I can watch it over and over again


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> A small engineering company I worked for had the Goods In down the side of the factory, room to turn a van but no room to turn an artic, the regular drivers knew this and always reversed in, the fun and games started with drivers who hadn't been there before and drove down and then had to reverse out, it was surprising how many struggled to reverse the 200 yards out of the factory, we had one driver who couldn't do it and we had to get half the factory out to move their cars to make room in the car park so he could turn round in the car park.


It was not uncommon when artics began to get more used that drivers who had been on rigid lorries were unable to reverse. We has a similar set up for inward loads of malting barley and they had to reverse up to the discharge point. I was well used to reversing trailers as I had experience of farm tractors and caravans and I sometimes had to take over to save time and possible damage.
Strange that their employers did not bother training them but just chucked them in at the deep end.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2021)

Todays now tinged with sadness, I've sold my old Verenti Kilmeston, it had spent the last few years on the turbo but since I stopped training it had just stood in the shed, so now its gone to a new home and some fresh adventures.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Will anyone be watching the funeral on telly? I will pass I think.


What funeral is this? In any case I no longer have a telly.


----------



## Paulus (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Will anyone be watching the funeral on telly? I will pass I think.


Not me.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> View attachment 584347
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen these rigs quite a lot in American TV programs, not just with caravans but with an assortment of different trailers, are they legal in this country? I haven't seen any so I presume not.


Yes, you do see them, or something similar (ie a demountable) in UK, but, they are rare.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That nearly made sense until the 2nd word



Pfffsss


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2021)

Walk done before it gets busier. Park is mobbed. They will be having their lunch then many will no doubt explore the walks.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, you do see them, or something similar (ie a demountable) in UK, but, they are rare.


Demountables are different in that they sit on the back of a pickup. The 5th wheelers trail behind with independent rear wheels. The end result is somewhat similar but the demountables are smaller and have to my eye anyway a less appealing layout. They also are higher and more affected by side winds so could be a nightmare to drive in gale force winds.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Pfffsss


I gather thats a Welsh language rejoinder as there’s a lack of vowels.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I gather thats a Welsh language rejoinder as there’s a lack of vowels.




Did you know that there are 29 letters in the Welsh alphabet?


Neither did I


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I gather thats a Welsh language rejoinder as there’s a lack of vowels.


Don’t know...there’s a fair few in Llanfairpoolypoolygogoch! Yes, I know that’s not how you spell it.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Did you know that there are 29 letters in the Welsh alphabet?
> 
> 
> Neither did I


Yes, but, do they have to use them ALL in every word?


----------



## numbnuts (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Will anyone be watching the funeral on telly? I will pass I think.


 
All together now “I ain't got a telly”


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t know...there’s a fair few in Llanfairpoolypoolygogoch! Yes, I know that’s not how you spell it.


That’s probably Welshies WiFi password


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2021)

The advert I am currently getting at the top of the page is for The Big Bloomers Company!


----------



## numbnuts (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The advert I am currently getting at the top of the page is for The Big Bloomers Company!


I thought you were joking ........


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t know...there’s a fair few in Llanfairpoolypoolygogoch! Yes, I know that’s not how you spell it.


We once made a woolly hat with the full works. Went the whole way round the hat and had to be done by hand. We only made one as a favour for "The Welsh Baker" we had here for a while. He did indeed have a baker's shop and was Welsh.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, but, do they have to use them ALL in every word?




Only when they are spitting all over the place


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That’s probably Welshies WiFi password




I just keep hitting the F key. There are F's in every word of Welsh.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2021)

The Eagle has landed.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2021)

I'm sat on the sofa in the bay with warm sun streaming through the bay window watching the rugby, Wasps v Exeter, its been entertaining so far, I'll be out in the garden later.


----------



## pawl (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t know...there’s a fair few in Llanfairpoolypoolygogoch! Yes, I know that’s not how you spell it.



Doesn’t matter.How ever you spell it is unpronounceable


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2021)

The Dirk Arms is open!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I had stuck flat pedals back on yesterday and wanted to try it again. Have to say it felt quite liberating not having my feet stuck in stiff shoes and held in one position. Comfy trainers and grippy pedals and able to move your feet forward and back, out and in, toe out and in, etc just felt good. I think I might just revert back on all the bikes.


It's funny how different people are... I had exactly the _opposite _experience! The float on SPDs allows my feet to move slightly to stay comfortable; the pins on flats _didn't_. I would have to lift a foot off the flat pedal to reposition it, and then plonk it back down again. I would often find that I didn't like the new foot position either. I found myself repeatedly lifting my feet off the pedals on a 15% climb - not something that I like doing...


----------



## gavroche (17 Apr 2021)

On top of Sychnant Pass with Llandudno in background and A55. Beautiful view.


----------



## gavroche (17 Apr 2021)




----------



## pawl (17 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Todays now tinged with sadness, I've sold my old Verenti Kilmeston, it had spent the last few years on the turbo but since I stopped training it had just stood in the shed, so now its gone to a new home and some fresh adventures.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 584365




That’s a nice looking bike


----------



## pawl (17 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 584381
> 
> 
> The Eagle has landed.




How come you managed to upset all the other caravaners


----------



## pawl (17 Apr 2021)

Don’t laugh I’m sat here with a thick jumper on topped with a fleece dressing gown.Had my second jab yesterday Cannot get warm exactly the same as the first jab.At least my arm has stopped aching

NO IM NOT POSTING A PHOTO


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I found it very liberating when I abandoned clipless and went for flats on all my bikes. The trike has clips but I cannot fall over when stopped and if your foot slips off a pedal you get what is termed "leg suck" ie you end up with possibly a broken leg.


I felt liberated going back to spuds. Being prone to ride in wet westher and muddy conditions it is greatly reassuring tobe abke to put the power down without fear of slipping. There are also some extreme off road and ice/snow techniques that require being clipped in the work - if you know what youre doung ( which I do) being clipped in in ice and snow is actually of great benefit. If you don't, it's a liability.

But its horses for courses. Not everyone is a shredder, or a hard rider, or prone to eide in the slime. There's no right or wrong, only what works for you personally,


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Don’t laugh I’m sat here with a thick jumper on topped with a fleece dressing gown.Had my second jab yesterday Cannot get warm exactly the same as the first jab.At least my arm has stopped aching
> 
> NO IM NOT POSTING A PHOTO


My arm is tender.... sore when the area is touched but apart from that no problems.
I am in the nude......anyone want a photo


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I felt liberated going back to spuds. Being prone to ride in wet westher and muddy conditions it is greatly reassuring tobe abke to put the power down without fear of slipping. There are also some extreme off road and ice/snow techniques that require being clipped in the work - if you know what youre doung ( which I do) being clipped in in ice and snow is actually of great benefit. If you don't, it's a liability.
> 
> But its horses for courses. Not everyone is a shredder, or a hard rider, or prone to eide in the slime. There's no right or wrong, only what works for you personally,


Some of our club off road routes were led by a guy who should have advised us to wear wet suits. The only time I came off was in a mud bath we had to get through and I tried to cycle through. I found myself pedalling hard and getting nowhere and toppled over still clipped in. No damage as I had a soft landing but I had great difficulty getting unclipped and back up again. I retrospect quite funny but still 10 miles to get home covered in mud and soaking wet.
It would not have happened that away with flats.
I am not inexperienced and have been cycling and touring for nearly 70 years so have learned a thing or two in that time.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2021)

If you sniff up now you should smell garlic.
I have just put the ribs in....plastered in gartlic and rosemary.....WoW, that is strong


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Some of our club off road routes were led by a guy who should have advised us to wear wet suits. The only time I came off was in a mud bath we had to get through and I tried to cycle through. I found myself pedalling hard and getting nowhere and toppled over still clipped in. No damage as I had a soft landing but I had great difficulty getting unclipped and back up again. I retrospect quite funny but still 10 miles to get home covered in mud and soaking wet.
> It would not have happened that away with flats.
> I am not inexperienced and have been cycling and touring for nearly 70 years so have learned a thing or two in that time.


I came off my hard tail twice on the Pennine Way while clipped in... that was enough for me


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Doesn’t matter.How ever you spell it is unpronounceable


I used to be able to pronounce it as I was coached by the aforementioned Welsh Baker. Mind you it could have been a string of swear words he taught me


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My arm is tender.... sore when the area is touched but apart from that no problems.
> I am in the nude......anyone want a photo




Don't touch it then.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> How come you managed to upset all the other caravaners


We seem to have an uncanny knack of booking sites that are empty.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> That’s a nice looking bike



It was, it went well, we had some great adventures together, but it was a size too big for me, the last couple of years its just sat in the shed so it made sense to sell it on.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2021)

I've been pottering round the garden, its lovely out in the sun, I've now came in for a


----------



## Paulus (17 Apr 2021)

I've pricked out a lot more seedlings, Dahlias, Hollyhocks, Lupins and Pinks. No frost forecast for the next few days so they should be ok now.
Same as dave r, time for tea


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> We seem to have an uncanny knack of booking sites that are empty.


Could it be that they were fully booked before they saw your name?
Just sayin like


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Pfffsss


You sprung a leak?


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Did you know that there are 29 letters in the Welsh alphabet?
> 
> 
> Neither did I


There is however no 'J' in it.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Could it be that they were fully booked before they saw your name?
> Just sayin like


How would I be able to book them, if they were already fully booked?


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> How would I be able to book them, if they were already fully booked?


It's easier being amongst the first to leave, if busy, as it may go unnoticed. As it empties, it gets harder to leave unnoticed.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Apr 2021)

After a late lunch or early dinner I had a sleep 
I have a DVD to watch tonight then it will be bedtime


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> How would I be able to book them, if they were already fully booked?


You Re confusing me.
I am easily confused.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Some of our club off road routes were led by a guy who should have advised us to wear wet suits. The only time I came off was in a mud bath we had to get through and I tried to cycle through. I found myself pedalling hard and getting nowhere and toppled over still clipped in. No damage as I had a soft landing but I had great difficulty getting unclipped and back up again. I retrospect quite funny but still 10 miles to get home covered in mud and soaking wet.
> It would not have happened that away with flats.
> I am not inexperienced and have been cycling and touring for nearly 70 years so have learned a thing or two in that time.


Ah, now if you know the technique you can actually use being clipped in to keep you upright on slippery surfaces. Mind you, I struggled to master it when I was trained, and it took a fair few bruises before it suddenly clicked. The only one of my students that could do better on flats was a BMX stunt champion when he was a bairn, so its fair to say he had a bit of a head start over us fogeys.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> The only one of my students that could do better on flats was a BMX stunt champion when he was a bairn, so its fair to say he had a bit of a head start over us fogeys.


That got me thinking... I lived in Hebden Bridge from 1986 to 2015. I remember seeing a young boy trying to do stunts on his bike on the wall next to the river, and on benches in the park. That would have been over 20 years ago. At first he was pretty bad and kept falling off, but after a year or two he was still doing it and was getting much better. I heard years later that he had got so good that he was doing exhibition rides all over the world. I've just done a search and I am fairly sure that this is him now... (If it isn't then the small town must have produced more than one highly skilled trials rider at that time!)



Wow!


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Ah, now if you know the technique you can actually use being clipped in to keep you upright on slippery surfaces. Mind you, I struggled to master it when I was trained, and it took a fair few bruises before it suddenly clicked. The only one of my students that could do better on flats was a BMX stunt champion when he was a bairn, so its fair to say he had a bit of a head start over us fogeys.


He'll never have the chance to get his Chopper out though!


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That got me thinking... I lived in Hebden Bridge from 1986 to 2015. I remember seeing a young boy trying to do stunts on his bike on the wall next to the river, and on benches in the park. That would have been over 20 years ago. At first he was pretty bad and kept falling off, but after a year or two he was still doing it and was getting much better. I heard years later that he had got so good that he was doing exhibition rides all over the world. I've just done a search and I am fairly sure that this is him now... (If it isn't then the small town must have produced more than one highly skilled trials rider at that time!)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!



Turning circle, with a 30 foot drop on the far side.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Turning circle, with a 30 foot drop on the far side.


I've never looked... Always too busy actually turning!


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've never looked... Always too busy actually turning!


Don't try hopping over it.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Question for @ColinJ,
> Are you aware of a "cobblestones Ride" organised by someone "just outside Hebden Bridge"?
> 
> Takes in Mytholm Steeps. You can only ride over any section once, otherwise you end up carrying your bike to the next lot of cobblestones.
> ...


There are lots of stretches of cobbles between here and Halifax but I'd be surprised if you could even do 10% of the distance on cobbles!

I know there was one event that took in as many of them as possible *The Hell of the Worth*. It looked SUPER-hard!!

Some examples of the cobbles...


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There are lots of stretches of cobbles between here and Halifax but I'd be surprised if you could even do 10% of the distance on cobbles!
> 
> I know there was one event that took in as many of them as possible *The Hell of the Worth*. It looked SUPER-hard!!
> 
> Some examples of the cobbles...



Talking to a delivery rider in Leeds yesterday. T'was he who mentioned it, including The Buttress. The rider just outside Hebden Bridge who organised it, made me think of yourself.

His answer was not this time by the way.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Talking to a delivery rider in Leeds yesterday. T'was he who mentioned it, including The Buttress. The rider just outside Hebden Bridge who organised it, made me think of yourself.
> 
> His answer was not this time by the way.


I haven't ridden up any of the 3 cobbled climbs in the videos, OR the Buttress. I have gone up through Heptonstall lots of times but that stretch of cobbles is fairly short and mostly not very steep.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't ridden up any of the 3 cobbled climbs in the videos, OR the Buttress. I have gone up through Heptonstall lots of times but that stretch of cobbles is fairly short and mostly not very steep.


Can you think of anyone else down there, who might plan such a ride?


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Apr 2021)

Mrs JK and I went for a walk this afternoon all went well until we were nearing home , when this Bear launched an unprovoked attack on me .


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can you think of anyone else down there, who might plan such a ride?


Nope.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2021)

Watched an old Midsomer followed by Keeping Faith. 

Getting cold out again so the blanket is on to take the chill off the bed. Will head off soon.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Watched an old Midsomer followed by Keeping Faith.
> 
> Getting cold out again so the blanket is on to take the chill off the bed. Will head off soon.


Late night walk?


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Late night walk?


Nah.....got the pj’s on. Might try another night and see if a breath of air might help me sleep.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nah.....got the pj’s on. Might try another night and see if a breath of air might help me sleep.


Camp out in your garden.
Use a survival bag and you'll get to see the night sky at the same time.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2021)

Morning. Not quite as cold. We have a bit of rain forecast today but back to a long dry spell again after that. Better head out for a wander before it arrives.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2021)

Good morning people, should be getting a lie in this morning, my Good Ladies carer isn't due till ten, but I'm wide awake.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2021)

Hello!  Light cloud is helping a beautiful sunrise. No frost for the first time in +/- 10 days. Another beautiful day ahead.

Yesterday's gravel ride was a lot of fun. I learned a lot. One interesting thing is a basic loop I could ride on road can largely be replicated on tracks, towpaths and bridleways. I wouldn't want all my riding to be on gravel but it definitely has its place in my calendar. Several people I met yesterday only ride gravel, never road, which seems a bit limiting.

All the sons are home at lunchtime to celebrate No. 3 son's birthday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks,
It felt really warm in the garden yesterday, I moved the guttering from the shed as I think the run off from the felt roof into the water butt might have been tainted. Lets see if the run off from an old corrugated roof is better.
Need to push through this fatigue, an early morning excursion is probably the best strategy, plus there’s fewer people about. 
Second Jab this coming Friday 💉👍
Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, should be getting a lie in this morning, my Good Ladies carer isn't due till ten, but I'm wide awake.


Out of interest, who is your care provider ?
MrsDs was arranged by the hospital so is Warrington B.C. they are very good, always (approx) on time and don't have a set amount of time ie they take as long as it takes.
The auntie's was arranged by the care home and they use Premier Care who have set times for every task ie "she wants a shower......that will take x minutes".


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2021)

We all know the Infinite Monkey theory? Put an infinite number of monkeys in a room with a typewriter each and eventually they will produce the works of Shakespeare.

It's true. I have proof.

I've said before No 2 has Downs and SLD. He is pretty nifty with technology and does explore his mobile. Under most circumstances I check his phone every time I visit to take him to the footie. Obviously not happened for 15 months.

I popped over last week and a cross son handed me his phone. This means it's not working. First issue I immediately spot is the onscreen language is unrecognisable. OK this is an easy fix *BUT *then I spot the screen is locked.........

........with a pattern!!!!!!

He will have seen Mrs P and I both use this security method and has decided he wants it. Consider this and don't get me wrong. My lad has SLD, apparent comprehension is very low, he never uses words to communicate with Mum and Dad but uses limited language etc with others. We do know there are things going on in his head which are completely unknown to anyone. We are often surprised by something he can do but this one? WOW.

To achieve setting a screen lock one has to know how to do it:
Settings >Security & Location >Device Security >Pattern >Draw a pattern >Confirm >Repeat pattern >Confirm >Done.

So the above isn't random. One has to learn and understand how to do it and most astonishing is one has to repeat the pattern twice. Once I can just about get my head round but twice? Infinite monkeys time.

No 2 son cannot now repeat the pattern to unlock the phone. My task for the morning is to find a hack.

It's just absolutely astonishing.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello!  Light cloud is helping a beautiful sunrise. No frost for the first time in +/- 10 days. Another beautiful day ahead.
> 
> Yesterday's gravel ride was a lot of fun. I learned a lot. One interesting thing is a basic loop I could ride on road can largely be replicated on tracks, towpaths and bridleways. I wouldn't want all my riding to be on gravel but it definitely has its place in my calendar. Several people I met yesterday only ride gravel, never road, which seems a bit limiting.
> 
> All the sons are home at lunchtime to celebrate No. 3 son's birthday.


I agree with you....a place for both. No traffic on the paths but LOTS of dog walkers that have no idea which part/which side of the path they should use plus NO IDEA that the path is also for cyclists.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello!  Light cloud is helping a beautiful sunrise. No frost for the first time in +/- 10 days. Another beautiful day ahead.
> 
> Yesterday's gravel ride was a lot of fun. I learned a lot. One interesting thing is a basic loop I could ride on road can largely be replicated on tracks, towpaths and bridleways. I wouldn't want all my riding to be on gravel but it definitely has its place in my calendar. Several people I met yesterday only ride gravel, never road, which seems a bit limiting.
> 
> All the sons are home at lunchtime to celebrate No. 3 son's birthday.



We used to call it rough stuff and do it on our road bikes, no mountain bikes in those days, my first cycle club used to do a lot of it, great fun but I haven't done any for years.


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2021)

Like the price of a caravan holiday, I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I agree with you....a place for both. No traffic on the paths but LOTS of dog walkers that have no idea which part/which side of the path they should use plus NO IDEA that the path is also for cyclists.


Not as many walkers as I had expected but we may have simply been lucky. The majority were great but some had no idea. I gave everyone a smile, wave or thank you which was nearly always returned. I was pleased to find the people I rode with did the same because my experience as a walker is the vast majority of riders expect walkers to get out of the way which is the height of rudeness. We all had bells and I quickly learned most walkers seem to appreciate a bell ring when I had expected people to view it as almost a demand from a cyclist to be allowed to pass.



dave r said:


> We used to call it rough stuff and do it on our road bikes, no mountain bikes in those days, my first cycle club used to do a lot of it, great fun but I haven't done any for years.


Yep, I know people who did the same. Some of the gravel I rode yesterday would have been scary on a road bike. I soon learnt the 35mm knobbly tyres really held the line for me provided I relaxed, went with the bike and didn't fight it. I'm sure on a road bike I would have crashed. The way some people descended was scary!! Not sure I'll be doing that.

My only real negative is I felt others passed walkers too close. I think it's slow and wait for an opportunity rather than risking a "close pass."


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I agree with you....a place for both. No traffic on the paths but LOTS of dog walkers that have no idea which part/which side of the path they should use plus NO IDEA that the path is also for cyclists.


We’ve got a choice of routes up to Wimborne, along the side of the main road on a newly widened and resurfaced cycle path / footpath, or a scenic quiet trailway. The trailway gets very busy with cyclists, walkers and runners, the cycle path is a nicer surface and much quieter but there’s the constant road traffic noise to put up with.
Having said that, last Tuesday we walked around the bay to the railway station, a lovely scenic route. A fair few cyclists came past, Mrs Tenkaykev and I always move to single file when we see people approaching. Just before we reached Poole we saw four cyclists approaching, not occasional cyclists, four older boys who looked like seasoned cyclists. They were cycling two abreast behind each other, Mrs Tenkaykev and I moved to single file at the side of the path, the cyclists were oblivious, taking up the whole width of the path and forcing us on to the verge. They just looked at us as they approached, still nattering away and making no attempt to share the path.
I didn’t say anything at the time but the lack of consideration made me angry. 
If it happens again I shall hold my ground and have a quiet word about etiquette.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2021)

Morning all 
Another nice day by the looks of it. 
Off to Lands End this morning and then on to Botallack for lunch.


Drago said:


> Like the price of a caravan holiday, I have risen!


Funnily enough, the price of our caravan holidays has fallen since we bought a solar panel and started going off grid.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2021)

Morning all.
Busy day yesterday as it has become (for me) bedding/washing day etc. 
Was up at 0600 today putting all the washing and bedding away.
Re 2nd jab.....I woke at 0200 feeling sh*t like I was getting the flu......aching, sweating etc. Took 2 tablets and this morning feel fine.
Welshie......you will pleased to know that my "jab" arm is no longer sore


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2021)

Well the rain came on within 15 minutes of setting off so by the time I got up the hill it was rather dreich and dreary. Only one other lady with her dog who I stopped to chat with for ten minutes.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Out of interest, who is your care provider ?
> MrsDs was arranged by the hospital so is Warrington B.C. they are very good, always (approx) on time and don't have a set amount of time ie they take as long as it takes.
> The auntie's was arranged by the care home and they use Premier Care who have set times for every task ie "she wants a shower......that will take x minutes".



We are now with Universal Care Services, who I think are commercial organization, the carers are good , During the week Anna our current carer arrives on time, is nice and does a good job, The weekend aren't good though, they struggle to get enough staff and when they arrive is a bit hit and miss, we try and ask the carer the day before when they are going to arrive the following day. When we had our six week trial the carers were organized by the hospital and were a different company to this one.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I soon learnt the 35mm knobbly tyres really held the line for me provided I relaxed, went with the bike and didn't fight it.


This is something I am hopeless at. I tense up rather than trusting the bike. Doesn't matter I suppose as I just take my time but I admire riders than can just relax and effortlessly flow through the rough stuff.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Apr 2021)

Morning it's Sunday, it said so on my pill box


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning it's Sunday, it said so on my pill box


Are you sure? It might be Monday and you forgot to take Sundays.


----------



## pawl (18 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> We used to call it rough stuff and do it on our road bikes, no mountain bikes in those days, my first cycle club used to do a lot of it, great fun but I haven't done any for years.





That really takes me back I belonged to the Loughborough Section C TC rough stuff runs were a fairly regular feature on the clubs calendar Canal towpaths were another favourite.Back in the late fifties andearly sixties well before restoration they could make for interesting riding

The Derbyshire Dales was another favourite.Hartington to Ilam Lathkill Daleamong many others .I doubt bikes are allowed through many of the dales these days

Happy days


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This is something I am hopeless at. I tense up rather than trusting the bike. Doesn't matter I suppose as I just take my time but I admire riders than can just relax and effortlessly flow through the rough stuff.


I didn't find it easy to let the bike take control and I'm far from expert. I've played around a bit in 3-4" deep mud on the canal and found it works. It was a different thing yesterday. Two or three times I thought I was going down and so let the bike go, it just stayed up.

I did start to learn how to pick my way through the more difficult bits. I've never done any MTB or similar so it's all new. Our plan is simply to have nice days out, we won't be looking for anything technical.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you sure? It might be Monday and you forgot to take Sundays.


 Don't confuse me, I'm confused enough on my own


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2021)

Glad your arm is ok.

Morning. Cooler here than yesterday I think but I can see the sun.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> That really takes me back I belonged to the Loughborough Section C TC rough stuff runs were a fairly regular feature on the clubs calendar Canal towpaths were another favourite.Back in the late fifties andearly sixties well before restoration they could make for interesting riding
> 
> The Derbyshire Dales was another favourite.Hartington to Ilam Lathkill Daleamong many others .I doubt bikes are allowed through many of the dales these days
> 
> Happy days



I remember a particular ride in the Rugby area, we did around 80 miles for the day, but only did 20 miles on road, I remember falling off riding across a field, I dropped the front in a hole and couldn't get out my toeclips fast enough, dropped into the hole still clipped in, as I got to the bottom of the field where the group was waiting they started giving me marks out of ten for the dismount. Happy days and great fun.


----------



## pawl (18 Apr 2021)

The Foxes v Southampton on BT sport semi final at Wembley,they have never won at Wembley.
First time for every thing ⚽,⚽️⚽️


----------



## oldwheels (18 Apr 2021)

Forecast says light rain and a moderate breeze which is about right.Not cold tho' at currently 8C.
Looks like I will need to start locking my door when I go out. There have been a few thefts recently, all so far of building materials and a long ladder.
FB blames newcomers of which there are quite a few over the past year. We used to have some known villains of our own but I have no current knowledge as these ones have all gone. They tended to be a bit daft and one took orders for salmon before he went and stole them. He was a bit surprised to find plod waiting on him coming.
We have had imported ones as this is thieves paradise and they cannot believe their luck when they arrive . Nothing much is locked and quite valuable stuff just lies about. 
There has been no problem for some time now so it can only be recent arrivals.
My neighbours door very often lies open with nobody at home and some quite valuable stuff clearly visible.
They do have a dog which is probably in the house with the door open but stuff just inside the door is vulnerable.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning it's Sunday, it said so on my pill box


Expecting an invasion?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2021)

Quite a hard jigsaw so passing an hour.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2021)

All done. Lol.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> All done. Lol.
> View attachment 584526


Try one of these...


----------



## Paulus (18 Apr 2021)

Good afternoon campers.
The sun is shining, so I have cut the grass, again. i have done a bit of bike fettling also. I know I should be out on one of them, but the garden takes priority today.
MrsP is out with a friend for a few hours, so it is just me and the dog, i shall watch the Amstel Gold race on Eurosport.
Time for a glass of Malbec now I think.🍷🍷


----------



## numbnuts (18 Apr 2021)

I've been for a walk, should have gone for a ride as it is quite warm out


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Several people I met yesterday only ride gravel, never road, which seems a bit limiting.


I can beat that... 

A few years ago I had a brief chat with an old local cyclist. He had spent his many decades of cycling just riding up and down the busy A646, never once venturing up onto any of the glorious quiet hilltop roads nearby, or anywhere else for that matter. His cycling was purely for exercise so what would be the point? My gob was well and truly smacked!


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Apr 2021)

A lovely walk in the sunshine. A bit chilly when we started out but it soon warmed up. We headed out over the heathland before passing Canford School. across the "wobbly plank bridge over the Stour, into Wimborne and then back along the Castleman Trailway.
There's been quite a few improvements to various parts of the paths that were prone to getting muddy, saw a few Kayakers and paddle boarders on the Stour, and my first Brimstone butterfly of the year.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Apr 2021)

Just been reading Jay Rayners food Column and this was in the snippets:

_"As the hospitality industry eases open, there is optimistic news with the announcement of various openings. The *Glenturret* in Crieff, one of Scotland’s oldest whisky distilleries, is to launch its own high-end restaurant in the early summer. The Lalique will be run by Mark Donald, formerly head chef of Number One at The Balmoral in Edinburgh, who also has time on his CV at Noma in Copenhagen and Claude Bosi’s Hibiscus in London. Visit theglenturret.com."_

Is this near where you live @Mo1959 ? 
If it is I suppose that you've already got a regular table booked, 🤔😀


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2021)

Just been to visit the auntie. At 95 she is sharp for her age but (with my other challenges( is getting to be harder work than I need.
Called in to a local pub with a view to maybe going there tomorrow for a meal and A REAL ALE.

A question for you.
I picked up a menu. The fish and chips literally says "fish and chips.......do I take that to mean its not cod/haddock etc.....just that cat fish stuff ?


----------



## Paulus (18 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just been to visit the auntie. At 95 she is sharp for her age but (with my other challenges( is getting to be harder work than I need.
> Called in to a local pub with a view to maybe going there tomorrow for a meal and A REAL ALE.
> 
> A question for you.
> I picked up a menu. The fish and chips literally says "fish and chips.......do I take that to mean its not cod/haddock etc.....just that cat fish stuff ?


Could be any type of fish. As long as it its tasty, who cares.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Could be any type of fish. As long as it its tasty, who cares.


You, sir, have not met my wife.
I just said to her......"if they told you it was cod you would never know,".
Makes no difference to her......IT MUST BE COD OR HADDOCK


----------



## oldwheels (18 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just been reading Jay Rayners food Column and this was in the snippets:
> 
> _"As the hospitality industry eases open, there is optimistic news with the announcement of various openings. The *Glenturret* in Crieff, one of Scotland’s oldest whisky distilleries, is to launch its own high-end restaurant in the early summer. The Lalique will be run by Mark Donald, formerly head chef of Number One at The Balmoral in Edinburgh, who also has time on his CV at Noma in Copenhagen and Claude Bosi’s Hibiscus in London. Visit theglenturret.com."_
> 
> ...


It is up a side road as you come into Crieff from the west so it is not far from Mo tho' I should let her answer that question herself.
There is more money made now fleecing visitors than actually making and selling whisky I think so it is a logical step to go further upmarket.
I always have a chuckle at the " one of the oldest". Lots claim that and there is a certain amount of kidology involved. Some claim to be the oldest but they were not legal and there is no paperwork to back the claim up. I ran what was in fact the oldest at one time and that was backed up by the date being carved into the lintel above the door of my house.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> It is up a side road as you come into Crieff from the west so it is not far from Mo tho' I should let her answer that question herself.
> There is more money made now fleecing visitors than actually making and selling whisky I think so it is a logical step to go further upmarket.
> I always have a chuckle at the " one of the oldest". Lots claim that and there is a certain amount of kidology involved. Some claim to be the oldest but they were not legal and there is no paperwork to back the claim up. I ran what was in fact the oldest at one time and that was backed up by the date being carved into the lintel above the door of my house.



A good friend of mine, sadly now departed, once gave me a bottle of Poteen he’d brought back with him from a visit home to Ireland.
I was a bit apprehensive but it was excellent, no idea what proof it might have been but it was mighty fierce 🥃


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> It is up a side road as you come into Crieff from the west so it is not far from Mo tho' I should let her answer that question herself.
> There is more money made now fleecing visitors than actually making and selling whisky I think so it is a logical step to go further upmarket.
> I always have a chuckle at the " one of the oldest". Lots claim that and there is a certain amount of kidology involved. Some claim to be the oldest but they were not legal and there is no paperwork to back the claim up. I ran what was in fact the oldest at one time and that was backed up by the date being carved into the lintel above the door of my house.


Yes. Only just over a mile from the house. I think they've taken the time under lockdown to get cracking with renovations. The restaurant was already quite good from what I've heard so if it's even better, it should be good. Not that I bother eating out locally unless my old neighbours come up for a visit occasionally.


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You, sir, have not met my wife.
> I just said to her......"if they told you it was cod you would never know,".
> Makes no difference to her......IT MUST BE COD OR HADDOCK


Sounds like my late mother in law.
Not adventurous in the slightest and would only ever order Cod. 
We went for a pub lunch once and she wanted fish and chips - but only if it was Cod. I went up to the bar to order and was told that they'd run out of Cod but had Pollock on instead.
I ordered her meal and asked her if she enjoyed her fish when she'd polished it off.
She said it was 'beautiful.'  
When I told her that it was Pollock, she said that she couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Sounds like my late mother in law.
> Not adventurous in the slightest and would only ever order Cod.
> We went for a pub lunch once and she wanted fish and chips - but only if it was Cod. I went up to the bar to order and was told that they'd run out of Cod but had Pollock on instead.
> I ordered her meal and asked her if she enjoyed her fish when she'd polished it off.
> ...


Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall did a program trying to get people to eat Pollock, most said the same can't tell the difference, it comes from the same family as Cod !!!


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall did a program trying to get people to eat Pollock, most said the same can't tell the difference, it comes from the same family as Cod !!!


Both are fish!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall did a program trying to get people to eat Pollock, most said the same can't tell the difference, it comes from the same family as Cod !!!


Pollock are fine.
Its those catfish from Thailand !!!
And.....if its Pollock why can't they just say so.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall did a program trying to get people to eat Pollock, most said the same can't tell the difference, it comes from the same family as Cod !!!


Pollock are a lot easier to catch than cod if you know where to fish. Anytime we were out it was partly for mackerel but coalfish could be a nuisance. Pollock was a bonus. Coley made good fish cakes tho' and at one time were part of the Shetland staple diet. Trouble with cod is that there are hardly any left around so you cannot get what is not there.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Pollock are fine.
> Its those catfish from Thailand !!!
> And.....if its Pollock why can't they just say so.


Farmed catfish are apparently reared in cages under hen and chicken houses. Guess what they eat.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Both are fish!


That may be so but not all fish are the same. I have caught and eaten pretty much every type of fish and shellfish found in our local waters and they have often to be cooked differently and taste and texture also vary enormously.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A good friend of mine, sadly now departed, once gave me a bottle of Poteen he’d brought back with him from a visit home to Ireland.
> I was a bit apprehensive but it was excellent, no idea what proof it might have been but it was mighty fierce 🥃


Depending on the type of still and how often redistilled it could be as much as 50 to70 proof. Unmatured spirit like poteen will have a totally different kick from any matured spirit.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Pollock are fine.
> Its those catfish from Thailand !!!
> And.....if its Pollock why can't they just say so.


I can see one or two getting the request worded wrong.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2021)

Enjoyed Countryfile. The weekly forecast looks pretty good but chilly at times. Half watching Antiques Roadshow while browsing. Will enjoy Call the Midwife and Line of Duty soon.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed Countryfile. The weekly forecast looks pretty good but chilly at times. Half watching Antiques Roadshow while browsing. Will enjoy Call the Midwife and Line of Duty soon.


MtsD is watching Call the Midwives. For me its run its course. I used to enjoy it but have lost interest.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MtsD is watching Call the Midwives. For me its run its course. I used to enjoy it but have lost interest.


You don't feel that their services will be needed?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2021)

No chance.
I always


classic33 said:


> You don't feel that their services will be needed?


 No chance.
I always take precautions.
3 condoms PLUS I am on the pill.
And we only make love on days ending with 'y'.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No chance.
> I always
> 
> No chance.
> ...


Won't they be working against one another?


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Apr 2021)

I had really great ride this morning, decided to give my classic car a run in the afternoon





No not the Rolls the blue Jaguar .


----------



## pawl (18 Apr 2021)

For those who don’t know Leicester City F C 1 Southampton 0 Wembley here come the Foxes


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

@Dave7,
A picture of the moon* in the night sky!




*That small white spot.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2021)

foggy out


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> foggy out


Wee bit misty here too but not as cold.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7,
> A picture of the moon* in the night sky!
> View attachment 584644
> 
> *That small white spot.


Are you sure that is not a speck dust on the lens ?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2021)

Morning all. A quick hello before I dash to Tesco..........I use Aldi for all bog standard stuff but some stuff they just don't get right.
I have a guy coming to put new wiring from ceiling rose to light fitting**
**12 months ago it would be no problem but this bl**dy virus has stolen my balance and I am not confident up a step ladder.
MrsDs sister is coming to clear our her wardrobes..... I kid you not, its like being married to Emelda Marcus and I have rebelled.
Over the years her problem has been "oh I like that dress/jumper/shoes" etc......fine,I have no problem with that BUT......she never throws anything out!!! I am sure others are the same......feel free to comment.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. A quick hello before I dash to Tesco..........I use Aldi for all bog standard stuff but some stuff they just don't get right.
> I have a guy coming to put new wiring from ceiling rose to light fitting**
> **12 months ago it would be no problem but this bl**dy virus has stolen my balance and I am not confident up a step ladder.
> MrsDs sister is coming to clear our her wardrobes..... I kid you not, its like being married to Emelda Marcus and I have rebelled.
> Over the years her problem has been "oh I like that dress/jumper/shoes" etc......fine,I have no problem with that BUT......she never throws anything out!!! I am sure others are the *same......feel free to comment.*


Errrr .........no thanks, there's always the possibility Mrs P reads Cycle Chat!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed Countryfile. The weekly forecast looks pretty good but chilly at times. Half watching Antiques Roadshow while browsing. Will enjoy Call the Midwife and Line of Duty soon.


The boys came over yesterday. We were talking about Countyfile. No 1 son, now 34, remarked how much he enjoys it.

Mrs P reminded him how he once described it as "Blue Peter for adults."


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2021)

Like a politicians bank balance during a lobbying scandal, I have risen!.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks, 
Weather is looking good, that North wind has dropped and the sun is shining ☀️
Second jab on Friday💉 😀👍
Today I make a start on my shed clearance now that Mrs Tenkaykev’s shed makeover is complete. Wish me luck, I’m going in…


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2021)

Good Morning. Go on, guess. Yes, that's right. Another glorious Lancashire day is dawning. 7⁰ at the moment.

I have a dilemma. I'm leaving to ride to the meet point at 8.50. Forecast is 11⁰ by 11.00. Bib shorts? Yep, OK. Tights? Not sure. I don't like tights but it's not really get your legs out at 7⁰.

Last night Mrs P mentioned she has a really busy day and won't be home till 5.00pm. This is a coded message for "I expect my tea to be ready." After 42 years I'm getting better at this. In a moment I will prepare a cauliflower, broccoli and pasta tray bake.

I have an extremely busy day but I have made time available, created a window of opportunity by cancelling an hour arsing around on the web. My calendar is full.

07.00 Arsing about on web Make cauliflower and pasta bake
08.00 Breakfast
08.15 Take Mrs P coffee - (in bed!)
08.16 Get kit on
08.35 Prepare drinks for ride
08.40 Garage to check bike over
08.50 Depart for ride
09.30 Meet buddies for ride
13.00 Return home
13.15 Lunch
14.00 Clean Kinesis (it's filthy after Saturday's gravel excursion)
17.00 Put tea on table (presuming Mrs P returns on time)
18.30 Exercise class
I mean just how am I supposed to interupt an important and busy schedule? Reasonable or what?


----------



## Paulus (19 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
Slightly overcast outside at the moment, but should be a nice day today. 
Breakfast, dog walking and then out on the bike for a while is the order of the day so far.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The boys came over yesterday. We were talking about Countyfile. No 1 son, now 34, remarked how much he enjoys it.
> 
> Mrs P reminded him how he once described it as "Blue Peter for adults."



I like that description.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. A quick hello before I dash to Tesco..........I use Aldi for all bog standard stuff but some stuff they just don't get right.
> I have a guy coming to put new wiring from ceiling rose to light fitting**
> **12 months ago it would be no problem but this bl**dy virus has stolen my balance and I am not confident up a step ladder.
> MrsDs sister is coming to clear our her wardrobes..... I kid you not, its like being married to Emelda Marcus and I have rebelled.
> Over the years her problem has been "oh I like that dress/jumper/shoes" etc......fine,I have no problem with that BUT......she never throws anything out!!! I am sure others are the same......feel free to comment.




And how much junk and crap do you have in various places including man drawers Dave. Pot. Kettle. Black.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2021)

Morning gang. A cold, frosty but sunny day here. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2021)

Weights done. 25 minute leg session. Going to clang and bang as hard as I can, just in case I can't for any periods of time in the near future. I hope to have an update on that when I'm in Hospital for tests on Saturday.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2021)

Morning all. 

Bit overcast down here at Lands End. Hopefully going to brighten up later.
Off exploring stone circles this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. A quick hello before I dash to Tesco..........I use Aldi for all bog standard stuff but some stuff they just don't get right.
> I have a guy coming to put new wiring from ceiling rose to light fitting**
> **12 months ago it would be no problem but this bl**dy virus has stolen my balance and I am not confident up a step ladder.
> MrsDs sister is coming to clear our her wardrobes..... I kid you not, its like being married to Emelda Marcus and I have rebelled.
> Over the years her problem has been "oh I like that dress/jumper/shoes" etc......fine,I have no problem with that BUT......she never throws anything out!!! I am sure others are the same......feel free to comment.


Your balance problem may have nothng to do with the virus. Passage of time does not help. I have also lost confidence on step ladders but nothing to do with the virus.
I had the opposite problem with my wife. She was too keen to throw things out without looking at them carefully enough.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Your balance problem may have nothng to do with the virus. Passage of time does not help. I have also lost confidence on step ladders but nothing to do with the virus.
> I had the opposite problem with my wife. She was too keen to throw things out without looking at them carefully enough.


I was also going to say this. My balance is nowhere as good as it used to be.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2021)

Dull but dry so far. Temp is 7.9C but wind chill makes it feel colder.
Dump runs today to try to clear some of the rubbish out.
Might get a trike run later.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2021)

Schools back here so hoping Monday to Friday at least might be a bit quieter out and about.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I was also going to say this. My balance is nowhere as good as it used to be.


I’m sure you’re balance problems have nothing to do with your enthusiastic support for a well known Scottish Industry ..


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I’m sure you’re balance problems have nothing to do with your enthusiastic support for a well known Scottish Industry ..


Nah.......not in my case. I don't drink.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Like a politicians bank balance during a lobbying scandal, I have risen!.


I hope you are not suggesting they are anything less than 100% honest


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And how much junk and crap do you have in various places including man drawers Dave. Pot. Kettle. Black.


Truthfully
Very little.
I have a man version of a knicker drawer plus one for socks eg long, ankle, cycling etc.
A wardrobe for shirts.....from when I wore dress shirts/ties every day. BUT.....there is room to move in any of my spaces.
And.....it must be bad if MrsD has got her sister to perform the clearout.
I will report back with what has been chucked out.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Your balance problem may have nothng to do with the virus. Passage of time does not help. I have also lost confidence on step ladders but nothing to do with the virus.
> I had the opposite problem with my wife. She was too keen to throw things out without looking at them carefully enough.


Def the virus.......if you google it, its a standard side effect.
Its how I knew I had a problem. I fell off the bike......simply lost balance and fell sideways.
Then I fell over twice while on the golf course.
Even walking in the house I could simply lose it and fall or stagger.
I am slowly improving though.


----------



## pawl (19 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I like that description.




All the cattle .Farm machines buildings held together by sticky back plastic.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Truthfully
> Very little.
> I have a man version of a knicker drawer plus one for socks eg long, ankle, cycling etc.
> A wardrobe for shirts.....from when I wore dress shirts/ties every day. BUT.....there is room to move in any of my spaces.
> ...




If Mr WD tried to do that to me he would lose his B***s


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Are you sure that is not a speck dust on the lens ?


Glow in the dark dust!

T"was overcast last night.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And how much junk and crap do you have in various places including man drawers Dave. Pot. Kettle. Black.


Crap in his drawers, the early morning heat has affected your thinking. 
You appear to have been thinking of someone else.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> If Mr WD tried to do that to me he would lose his B***s


You misunderstand.....it is MrsD that asked her sister to do it


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You misunderstand.....it is MrsD that asked her sister to do it




In that case. It's different


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Def the virus.......if you google it, its a standard side effect.
> Its how I knew I had a problem. I fell off the bike......simply lost balance and fell sideways.
> Then I fell over twice while on the golf course.
> Even walking in the house I could simply lose it and fall or stagger.
> I am slowly improving though.


I have not had the virus so far as I know and the side effects you mention could be ascribed to me. Never been near the golf course but any sloping surface has to be negotiated carefully with the aid of a stick.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have not had the virus so far as I know and the side effects you mention could be ascribed to me. Never been near the golf course but any sloping surface has to be negotiated carefully with the aid of a stick.


I fell in the living room yesterday playing with the cat! 

Just back an 18 mile bimble in the sun. Nice out now and the larks were singing their heads off. Saw a red squirrel squashed on the road though 

Lunch now.....just a sandwich.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2021)

One lesson learned. Do not go to the dump early on a Monday. There was a queue waiting to get in and due to spacing it took ages. 
The Torygraph apparently had a feature on Mull last Saturday and recommended the best place to stay was the Mishnish in Portree among other gaffs.
Generated more amusement than annoyance. 
I have met this before in my distillery days when the distillery was placed on the wrong island according to the Scotch Whisky Association. Based in London they did not regard this as of any importance as surely it must be just a short walk away. 
Scotland is some little place near Carlisle and everywhere is within easy walking distance.
The Jane MacDonald Cruising programme also got comments as the Mishnish Hotel changed colour several times during the progamme among other howlers.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2021)

I fell into the living room last year. Ended up with a black eye.  I was lucky that my head didn't hit a wooden writing bureau we have.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I fell into the living room last year. Ended up with a black eye.  I was lucky that my head didn't hit a wooden writing bureau we have.


It was either kick Molly or fall over her! That’s what I get for playing tig with a cat  She likes to chase me and grab my legs then I have to run after her and she runs away pretending she’s scared but is purring. Lol


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I fell into the living room last year. Ended up with a black eye.  I was lucky that my head didn't hit a wooden writing bureau we have.



I fell off my Brommie on the way back from the pub, does that count?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I fell off my Brommie on the way back from the pub, does that count?


Reminds me of my dad telling me about my uncle way back before drunk driving seemed to be particularly illegal! He had often had so much that he could barely walk to his car but always seemed to manage to drive it home safely, then almost fell out of it when he got there!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Saw a red squirrel squashed on the road though
> 
> Lunch now.....just a sandwich.


Sounds 'orrible.....squashed red squirrel sandwiches


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2021)

I've been for a 6 mile walk


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been for a 6 mile walk


I have promised my bubble pal a sunny walk this afternoon. It will only be about 3/4 of that distance, but a little hill will make up for it...


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Apr 2021)

A walk in to Poole to pick ip some paint from Wilko. We walked around the bay again as it was such a lovely morning, and detoured through the RNLI Headquarters and along the Quay. The Port of Poole is still very much a working Port, with the juxtaposition of The dockside cranes offloading materials right next to Sunseeker where the Yachts are made.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I fell off my Brommie on the way back from the pub, does that count?


No. Self-inflicted.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have promised my bubble pal a sunny walk this afternoon. It will only be about 3/4 of that distance, but a little hill will make up for it...
> 
> View attachment 584718


 
My elevation is more like this


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Reminds me of my dad telling me about my uncle way back before drunk driving seemed to be particularly illegal! He had often had so much that he could barely walk to his car but always seemed to manage to drive it home safely, then almost fell out of it when he got there!



I fell out of a friends car once, Xmas eve, he was sober but I'd had a skin full, I fell over the seat belt getting out the car and ended up in a heap on the pavement.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2021)

There seems to be a pattern forming here. Old duffers = falling over, into, or over things, or even things that are not there


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I fell out of a friends car once, Xmas eve, he was sober but I'd had a skin full, I fell over the seat belt getting out the car and ended up in a heap on the pavement.


Our Excise Officer was fond of visiting a local hotel bar. He drove home carefully one evening and went up a steep hill to his house but the car stopped half way up for some reason. He put it in gear and released the clutch and the car lurched forward and stopped again. Repeat several times. He got out to investigate, fell over the seat belt and broke his arm. Turned out he had driven over a large boulder which was used as a precaution when buses were parked on the hill and the car was balanced midway perched on this boulder.Try to move forward and the back wheels rose up and lost traction.
There was another occasion when his clutch would not work and he could not engage gears. Best to use the clutch pedal and not the brake pedal as the local garage pointed out next morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2021)

Another walk done. Absolutely gorgeous. Short sleeves at last. Quite a lot of cars at the park, but just little groups of adults sitting enjoying the sun with a picnic.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Apr 2021)

I’ve been to Wilko again to get some paint. I know I mentioned that I’d already done that earlier today, this trip was to return the first can and get one in the correct colour. 🤔
Weird, I could have sworn I picked the correct colour on my first visit!


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2021)

Stone circles, smugglers coves and 16th century pubs for us today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No. Self-inflicted.



It was a warm summers evening, a friend said “ fancy another?” My brain said “ better not, I’ve got to cycle home” , what came out of my mouth was “ Oh, go on then “


----------



## 12boy (19 Apr 2021)

So glad to be able to access this thread. I have missed it.
I have been plagued with dizziness for a decade, at least. It happens after I rise from sitting and doesn't occuer untill I walked a few steps. I have learned the hard way to stand still for a second or two upon rising and take some deep breaths to oxygenate my brain. It's embarrassing to stand up, start staggering and then fall down and painful. 
The balance can be helped a bit by practice, but I understand there are two ways balance is achieved...visually and by the fluid in the inner ear. My Menieres Disease has trashed my inner ears but if I do need to balance I look fixedly at a nearby object and I can balance much better.
It is cold and windy with maybe 6 inches of snow by tomorrow, so no ride today. Yesterday was16C and today the high will be -4. Mostly indoor activities today including setting up my 82 Holdsworth Special to be a 3 speed and some upper body work. I must remain strong enough to get a heavily laden spoon to my mouth.
Silly to eat a squashed squirrel sandwich...the greys are much tastier.
Yesterday my neighbor drove me up Hat Six road which runs behind Casper Mountain to some multiuse Bureau of Land Management to checkout campsites for my sheepherders wagon. I should have taken pics as it is a pretty spot. I had last gone there 25 years ago to try out a 4x4 Chevy Blazer I had bought for $500 from my dad. We turned a corner and saw 4 or 5 naked women waving gaily from their camp site. My wife was looking at the mountain on the other side and missed them but my sons did not. She always wondered why they always wanted to go back to "The Naked Women Road".
Be safe and well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Apr 2021)

This Fiat 500 caught my eye this morning…


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2021)

We have a 'sun trap' at the bottom of the garden and we have just spent some time there.... blimey, it were 'ot 
About to try an hours kip so I can be awake to watch the the 2000 kick off.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2021)

Well, it was a very nice walk... Walking uphill, and (even more so) walking _down_ steep hills exercises muscles in a different way to cycling. I can cycle for 10 hours without getting my legs as stiff as on this 2.5 hour walk!

A few pics...






































That path down off the hill through Robin Wood is one that we hadn't used before. It is surprising how we can still find new places to go after living in the area for 35 years!


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, it was a very nice walk... Walking uphill, and (even more so) walking _down_ steep hills exercises muscles in a different way to cycling. I can cycle for 10 hours without getting my legs as stiff as on this 2.5 hour walk!
> 
> A few pics...
> 
> ...


Lovely


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, it was a very nice walk... Walking uphill, and (even more so) walking _down_ steep hills exercises muscles in a different way to cycling. I can cycle for 10 hours without getting my legs as stiff as on this 2.5 hour walk!
> 
> A few pics...
> 
> ...


There's a Bench Mark on one of those two gate posts in third picture.

Wasn't @12boy's red, not blue.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve been to Wilko again to get some paint. I know I mentioned that I’d already done that earlier today,* this trip was to return the first can and get one in the correct colour.* 🤔
> Weird, I could have sworn I picked the correct colour on my first visit!



If it makes you feel any better, I have done that too, at Wilko


----------



## 12boy (19 Apr 2021)

I have a Bench Mark?


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> This Fiat 500 caught my eye this morning…
> View attachment 584756



Someone would likely still turn round and say "I didn't see it".


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> I have a Bench Mark?


You might have, but behind the wall in the fourth picture, something that might seem familiar to you.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Are you sure that is not a speck dust on the lens ?


Proof that it's not "just a speck of dust on the lens"?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> I have a Bench Mark?


Yes, I'm a bit confused by that too!



classic33 said:


> You might have, but behind the wall in the fourth picture, something that might seem familiar to you.


The photo didn't quite capture it the way I wanted. It looked like an old gypsy caravan.

There were hand-painted messages on every footpath sign on the way down off the hill... "_NO CYCLING_". TBH, only a downhill mountain biker would be able to ride down many parts of the path. It isn't legal for cyclists and would be very dangerous for any dogs or walkers encountered. The fact that somebody felt the need to paint the messages suggests that some cyclists had been doing it.

One last photo from today's walk. The Calder Valley is so-called because the river Calder runs down it. Would anybody like to see the river? Here you go then...






Pretty impressive, huh? 

Now the thing is, that is what it looks like when we haven't had much rain. It is a different matter once we have thunderstorms over those surrounding hills. Any rain landing on the hills comes torrenting down into that little river. Todmorden park is just behind me there, and is used as an emergency flood storage pond when the river threatens to overtop onto the streets...






This is the same river about 1 km further into Todmorden, after a day or two of heavy rain. The water lever had risen to about 3 metres deep.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Yes, I'm a bit confused by that too!*
> 
> 
> The photo didn't quite capture it the way I wanted. It looked like an old gypsy caravan.*
> ...


Broad arrow, the top line appears just visible on the left hand gate post.

*A bit like a sheepherders wagon!


----------



## 12boy (20 Apr 2021)

Being unable to count I scrutinized the 5th picture but there was nothing familiar but then spied the old sheepherder wagon in the 4th. Good eye, Classic 33. We call the Gypsy wagons Vardos, for some reason.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Being unable to count I scrutinized the 5th picture but there was nothing familiar but then spied the old sheepherder wagon in the 4th. Good eye, Classic 33. We call the Gypsy wagons Vardos, for some reason.


There used to be a farm near Dawson City*, that had two of them. Both under cover, out of the weather.

*An old railway town on the hills near here.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, I'm a bit confused by that too!
> 
> 
> The photo didn't quite capture it the way I wanted. It looked like an old gypsy caravan.
> ...


*Check the River Hebble at Lee Bridge!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2021)

Morning. A dull, drizzly day for us today before the nice weather returns tomorrow. 

Wonder if I made a mistake using Winstanley Bikes for an order. Ordered 2 pairs of DMR flat pedals but only one turned up. Emailed and sent a photo of packaging and one pair of pedals last night so I shall see how their customer service is. Haven’t used them before.


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2021)

I have risen!

Drive through Covid test this morning, then i have to self isolate until I go into Hospital on Saturday. Joy.

On the plus side, the weather is forecast to be decent this week, and ive known this was coming so Ive planned a few jobs apund the house (and bicycle maintenance jobs) to keep me occupied.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Apr 2021)

Good morning one and all, another exciting day lies ahead with it being blue bin day and veg box day 😉
I have ordered some new “ Hiking “ shoes, a ten mile walk a couple of days ago made me realise that my run of the mill black leather town shoes weren’t good for that sort of distance. 
Suns up and the birds are singing ☀️☀️😎
Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2021)

Morning all.
Another lovely day (sorry Mo).
Just a few things to do........one of them my least favourite .
1st to Wickes to return/swap some LED bulbs. Bought a pack of 5 but they are just not bright enough.
Chemist. Hospital want MrsDs blood pressure down before next weeks op so has to take tablets.
Post office....collect aunties pension
Lift drain cover . Over the years we have problems with tree roots ingressing into the sewer pipes. There is a smell that tells me the problem is back. We will see.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2021)

Hello world! Weather? Go on guess. This is Lancashire where the sun shines on the righteous........it's always cloudy in Burnley!! You need to follow Rovers for that one! 

I feel industrious today:

Ironing
Clean bike
Housework
Black the woodburner
Cut grass
Allotment
The Kinesis is filthy from my gravel ride on Saturday. I am though seeing the benefit of proper lubing and a quality lube. While very dusty the chain, cassette and rings are clean - no black gunge. Pleased and surprised by this. Housework will commence around 10.45 when Mrs P goes out - this a chore which I far prefer to do when she's not around.

My greenhouse is rapidly filling with seedlings and young plants. I'm very tempted to pop out and buy some tomatoes. Day time temperatures are spot on for starting them off but nights are still cold - for those not aware night temperature is as important, if not more, to plant growth as day temperature. Also need to sow outdoor crops such as spinach and chard which means I need to double check what is planned for each bed.

A hot iron is calling. Catch you all later when I break for morning coffee


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2021)

Today its covid test, practice bass, lunch,afternoon snooze (im in 3 different antibiotics so im absooutely pooped), clean windows/eaves/gutters.

The benefit of being tall and living in a bungalow means I no longer have to pay my homie @Accy cyclist to do my windows, and the drop in income as put a serious crimp on his tweed acquisition habit. The other benefit is that I don't have to listen to him singing along to the ukelele when he comes to collect his money. Indeed, it wasn't the window tax that caused people of old to brick up their windows - it was the desperate desire to avoid having Accy and his ukelele come to clean the windows!


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Lift drain cover . Over the years we have problems with tree roots ingressing into the sewer pipes. There is a smell that tells me the problem is back. We will see.



Ah that smell...
When i was working my morning walk in to work took me past the Wessex Water " Waste Treatment Plant" Some mornings it could be a bit "ripe" 
A mile or so in the other direction is a Business Estate where they make a lot of the Lush products which smell a lot more pleasant.
I've worked on a lot of submersible Sewage pumps, they're everywhere, every town and village has them, usually a small green cabinet will reveal their location.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2021)

Morning Diddy Dave.


----------



## Salad Dodger (20 Apr 2021)

Hi de hi, campers!
Today is our weekly "social stroll" day for Age UK. But, as its quite foggy this morning, and our walk is along the promenade to a cafe with much outdoor seating, I am seriously considering roping each group of 6 together so they don't lose any in the fog.
Oh, hang on, that could mean that all 6 go missing. And it could cause a few local difficulties when they have to do a toilet stop (well, 2 or 3 of them at least) on the way.
The joys of leadership!

Then back home for some much needed bass practice, followed by a ukulele club meeting over zoom for a couple of hours tonight. Its all go!


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Penzance this morning to pick up supplies, then out and about exploring.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Morning Diddy Dave.



Good morning big man.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2021)

Morning old codgers.

Abother nice day here for us. 

Mr WD has his second jab booked for 5 pm IN Newtown.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Apr 2021)

Dreich rather typical west highland morning but not cold and no wind. Supposed to be sunny later. Need to do another landfill run today to get rid if the polythene from my now ex polytunnel then perhaps out on trike.


----------



## Paulus (20 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
A sunny start to the day here. 
All the usual stuff to do today, with a ride out on the bike later.
The house insurance is due soon, the renewal is over £200 more than last year. 
So a look at compare the Meerkat to see what I can get before I phone Admiral to cancel.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## yello (20 Apr 2021)

I hope people don't mind me somewhat barging in and disrupting the tone. I have a concern that might be best addressed by the regulars here, given how practiced you all are with this subject!

I'm getting old (60 this year) and I feel my health declining. Nothing major, nothing (yet) diagnosable that I know of. I've been to the docs 3 times in the last x years with chest discomfort, each time I've been despatched with a 'no problem' It's probably caused by anxiety in truth (as I am of anxious disposition) - an anxiety that is ironically at least partly caused by my health concerns; one feeds into the other? (snowball effect / chicken and egg / self-fulfilling prophecy ???) 

We're told to visit the docs if we have any problems but, in practice, I don't think it works like that. Doctors would generally, I think, prefer not to be 'bothered' by would-be malingerers, they have enough to do as it is and I get that. I digress....

In short, is it 'normal' to feel one's health and, to a lesser extent, well-being slowly drain away? Or perhaps 'change' is a better word. I mean, I am getting old and we don't live forever. Isn't it natural that things just, well, gradually wear out?


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> I hope people don't mind me somewhat barging in and disrupting the tone. I have a concern that might be best addressed by the regulars here, given how practiced you all are with this subject!
> 
> I'm getting old (60 this year) and I feel my health declining. Nothing major, nothing (yet) diagnosable that I know of. I've been to the docs 3 times in the last x years with chest discomfort, each time I've been despatched with a 'no problem' It's probably caused by anxiety in truth (as I am of anxious disposition) - an anxiety that is ironically at least partly caused by my health concerns; one feeds into the other? (snowball effect / chicken and egg / self-fulfilling prophecy ???)
> 
> ...


You sound like me!  Everything is starting to feel like it's declining! Aches and pains, tinnitus, deteriorating eyesight, fitness slowly declining.........and yes, I also worry about it which makes it worse. I try all the various supplements which are supposed to be wonder cures, but obviously don't work! Last time I took my blood pressure it was worryingly high which of course stressed me out even more. Just feels like a vicious circle. I think the usual keep the weight down, eat reasonably healthy, exercise and try to remain stress free is the best advice but much easier said than done if you are a natural stressy person.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> I hope people don't mind me somewhat barging in and disrupting the tone. I have a concern that might be best addressed by the regulars here, given how practiced you all are with this subject!
> 
> I'm getting old (60 this year) and I feel my health declining. Nothing major, nothing (yet) diagnosable that I know of. I've been to the docs 3 times in the last x years with chest discomfort, each time I've been despatched with a 'no problem' It's probably caused by anxiety in truth (as I am of anxious disposition) - an anxiety that is ironically at least partly caused by my health concerns; one feeds into the other? (snowball effect / chicken and egg / self-fulfilling prophecy ???)
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that the ageing process is in three stages.

When you reach 35. When you reach 64 and when you reach 78.

They are the times when you notice things changing in your body.

Try not to focus on the things you can't change.

Relax, don't stress about the things you can't change.

Bury the body as deep as you can of anyone that gets on you're t**s.

Gentle exercise and eating properly will also help.

And last but not least, laugh as much as you can. Being on this thread helps as they are all old duffers (accept Mo and I) and we can laugh our a***s off at them.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Apr 2021)

Morning


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Apr 2021)

Cycling today , first ride this year in shorts and sun bloc . When I leave home it’s turn left for the Chilterns (Midsomer) or right for the gentler gradients of North Hertfordshire. Going to turn right today nothing to challenging .


----------



## yello (20 Apr 2021)

@Mo1959 I love that you can laugh about it! I guess that's the moral of the story. A moral picked up by @welsh dragon - good advice...



> Try not to focus on the things you can't change. Relax, don't stress about the things you can't change.



My wife (and I'm so lucky, really I am) is of the above disposition; little point worrying about anything until it happens, and even then just deal with it. She is in some respects a polar opposite - yet also a perfect fit. I wish I could be like that sometimes but I am, sadly, a natural born worrier.

Btw, I've been on blood pressure meds for years... maybe around 8. I think the biggest decline I am seeing, and the one that sets the alarm bells ringing, is that it takes me longer to get back to fitness. I could once get on my bike and do a 100km, more or less on a whim and without thinking. Those days are gone (and we're only talking 2 or 3 years ago) I need to build up to do that now.

But I ought stop my whining. All things considered, I'm in a really good place (certainly geographically). Thanks for all your kind words. I shall laugh more (something I am also naturally predisposed to!)


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Being unable to count I scrutinized the 5th picture but there was nothing familiar but then spied the old sheepherder wagon in the 4th. Good eye, Classic 33. We call the *Gypsy wagons Vardos, for some reason.*



I had never heard the word "Vardo", but, according to Wikipedia, it is the correct name for them. See here. You learn something new everyday... even at my age!


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> I hope people don't mind me somewhat barging in and disrupting the tone. I have a concern that might be best addressed by the regulars here, given how practiced you all are with this subject!
> 
> *I'm getting old (60 this year) *and I feel my health declining. Nothing major, nothing (yet) diagnosable that I know of. I've been to the docs 3 times in the last x years with chest discomfort, each time I've been despatched with a 'no problem' It's probably caused by anxiety in truth (as I am of anxious disposition) - an anxiety that is ironically at least partly caused by my health concerns; one feeds into the other? (snowball effect / chicken and egg / self-fulfilling prophecy ???)
> 
> ...



Old?, 60 is young! 73 going on 74 here.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning big man.


Bit personal in't'it?


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world! Weather? Go on guess. This is Lancashire where the sun shines on the righteous........it's always cloudy in Burnley!! You need to follow Rovers for that one!
> 
> I feel industrious today:
> 
> ...


That was given a three hour window yesterday. How'd tha not manage it!!


PaulSB said:


> My calendar is full.
> 
> 07.00 Arsing about on web Make cauliflower and pasta bake
> 08.00 Breakfast
> ...


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> @Mo1959 I love that you can laugh about it! I guess that's the moral of the story. A moral picked up by @welsh dragon - good advice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you happen to have a spare $34,073,783.78 sat around, and you're wondering what to do with it...
We can rebuild you, we have the technology.


----------



## pawl (20 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I had never heard the word "Vardo", but, according to Wikipedia, it is the correct name for them. See here. You learn something new everyday... even at my age!




perfectly correct.It’s like people calling narrow boat’s barges


----------



## yello (20 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Old?, 60 is young! 73 going on 74 here.



Hey, I did say "getting" old!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> That was given a three hour window yesterday. How'd tha not manage it!!


The allotment took precedence as I can do the bike today!


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The allotment took precedence as I can do the bike today!


You're 20 hours behind yourself, how are you gonna make the time up.


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2021)

Right, I'm now in isolation until Saturday. To be honest it doesn't make a lot of difference to my daily routine!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2021)

@yello ... may I ask.....
which blood pressure tablets you are on?
Any side effects ?
Reason for asking is MrsD is in for an operation next week. The Doc has prescribed BP tablets which I have just picked up.
She read the 'side effects' leaflet and refuses to take them......tbh the list is scary.
Tablets are called Amlodipine.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @yello ... may I ask.....
> which blood pressure tablets you are on?
> Any side effects ?
> Reason for asking is MrsD is in for an operation next week. The Doc has prescribed BP tablets which I have just picked up.
> ...



sorry to but in:-

Mrs @BoldonLad is on those BP tablets. Has been for about 4 years, since she had a TIA. No problems.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Apr 2021)

I’ve just got back from a short run/ walk (3k) to find that the postie has been. There’s a letter addressed to me, I opened it and it says that my second jab has been rescheduled from this coming Friday. Looked at the new date and it says :Tuesday 20th April, afternoon. 
Best get my act together, it’s about a three / four mile walk.


----------



## yello (20 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @yello ... may I ask.....
> which blood pressure tablets you are on?



Coveram is the (French?) trade name. It's (in my case) 5mg perindopril and 5mg amlodipine.

No, no side effects BUT it was maybe the 4th or 5th different one I tried. I felt like a guinea pig! Actually, it was almost worth going through the trial and error process to finally feel fine with the one I'm taking. I'm completely unaware of any differences (except obviously a reduced blood pressure!)


----------



## oldwheels (20 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @yello ... may I ask.....
> which blood pressure tablets you are on?
> Any side effects ?
> Reason for asking is MrsD is in for an operation next week. The Doc has prescribed BP tablets which I have just picked up.
> ...


One of my pills is Amlodipine which I have been on for years with no problems. If you look at any pills you get the list of possible side effects is frightening and at least one GP has told me just to ignore them. 
In some cases it can be important. My wife was prescribed something by a locum which said very prominently on the leaflet "Do not take under any circumstances if you have Parkinson's Disease. " She had Parkinson's so I binned them.


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2021)

From the look of them most of these protesters will one day end up as future residents.

https://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/...hamptonshires-ps253million-new-prison-3207022


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> From the look of them most of these protesters will one day end up as future residents.
> 
> https://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/...hamptonshires-ps253million-new-prison-3207022


They could just leave them with their arms encased in concrete, move them out of the way, finish the prison, then, keep them there as ornaments.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, 31 miles, the short route to Hatton and back, my longest ride since January, since my Good lady has been house bound I've kept the rides short and used the lanes this side of Coventry, this morning a friend of ours was coming over to see my Good Lady so it gave me a chance to ride a bit further afield so I rode across Coventry and headed out towards Balsall Common, turned past the Berkswell windmill and onto the main road past The Honely Boot before turning into the lanes, through Haseley Knob and onto Hatton, I did a circuit of the village then turned back into Firs Lane then changed my route slightly to ride through Beausale then used the same route back as I did out. A lovely bright sunny morning with a gentle breeze, a bit chilly at first but warming up nicely as the morning progressed, I was cold during the first part of the ride but too hot when crossing Coventry at the end of the ride. It was a good morning out on my bike, I enjoyed that.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/65823114


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been for a bimble this morning, 31 miles, the short route to Hatton and back, my longest ride since January, since my Good lady has been house bound I've kept the rides short and used the lanes this side of Coventry, this morning a friend of ours was coming over to see my Good Lady so it gave me a chance to ride a bit further afield so I rode across Coventry and headed out towards Balsall Common, turned past the Berkswell windmill and onto the main road past The Honely Boot before turning into the lanes, through Haseley Knob and onto Hatton, I did a circuit of the village then turned back into Firs Lane then changed my route slightly to ride through Beausale then used the same route back as I did out. A lovely bright sunny morning with a gentle breeze, a bit chilly at first but warming up nicely as the morning progressed, I was cold during the first part of the ride but too hot when crossing Coventry at the end of the ride. It was a good morning out on my bike, I enjoyed that.
> 
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/65823114


Excellent....hope you feel the better for it.


----------



## pawl (20 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I read somewhere that the ageing process is in three stages.
> 
> When you reach 35. When you reach 64 and when you reach 78.
> 
> ...




Im 80 Feel like a79 year old Aged 75 I underwent heart surgery aortic valve replacement which I survived Let me just check yes I did. Take my time In anything I do Mow two of my four lawns Stop and have a cuppa before doing the next two Cycling wise a try to ride on alternate days,20 to 30 miles .If I can average around 13 MPH more than happy I don’t tackle any of the heavier household jobs like decorating I get the experts in.I have even been known to take the car to the car wash.

Don’t feel a day over 90


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Im 80 Feel like a79 year old Aged 75 I underwent heart surgery aortic valve replacement which I survived Let me just check yes I did. Take my time In anything I do Mow two of my four lawns Stop and have a cuppa before doing the next two Cycling wise a try to ride on alternate days,20 to 30 miles .If I can average around 13 MPH more than happy I don’t tackle any of the heavier household jobs like decorating I get the experts in.I have even been known to take the car to the car wash.
> 
> Don’t feel a day over 90




That's the ticket.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Any side effects ?
> Reason for asking is MrsD is in for an operation next week. The Doc has prescribed BP tablets which I have just picked up.
> She read the 'side effects' leaflet and refuses to take them......tbh the list is scary.





oldwheels said:


> If you look at any pills you get the list of possible side effects is frightening and at least one GP has told me just to ignore them.


I had been on warfarin for a while before I read the list of potential side-effects. An obvious one is bleeding to death like a poisoned rat, which is why patients have regular blood tests to check that the dose is right (Low = risk clotting to death; High = risk bleeding to death; Just right = risk boring everyone else to death by going on and on about blood clots for years! )

One interesting potential side-effect is '_penile necrosis_'... For the layman - willy rots and falls off!!!  I was going to post a link to an article but I just made the mistake of reading it, and wish that I hadn't... 

I mentioned it to my consultant the next time I saw him, and asked why we hadn't discussed side-effects. He replied quite honestly that patients wouldn't take the drugs if he _did_, so he _didn't_! I suggested that if he had mentioned that side effect I would still have taken the drug, but I would done a daily check for willy-rot. Better to spot it 12 hours after it started rather than 12 seconds after said rotten member fell off!


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> They could just leave them with their arms encased in concrete, move them out of the way, finish the prison, then, keep them there as ornaments.


They seem to think that so long as they're peaceful they xan block roads and do all sorts as the protest. I used to love seeing their faces when we locked them up for sausing a Public Nuisance.


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2021)

Iron Age village & Bronze Age standing stones, fogous and quoits this morning. A pint and a crab sarnie went down well in Morva.






































Gone quite warm now.
Back at the van for a cream tea and a nap.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2021)

Did you know that this summer the standard grade of petrol is changing to a less polluting petrol called E10 that will reduce C02 emissions?

Check with you gov to see if your car is comparable as older cars won't be.

The cost in your tank might be around £8.00 per tank.

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/new...kCopy&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar


----------



## numbnuts (20 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Did you know that this summer the standard grade of petrol is changing to a less polluting petrol called E10 that will reduce C02 emissions?
> 
> Check with you gov to see if your car is comparable as older cars won't be.
> 
> ...


 
My 23 year old heap is compatible


----------



## numbnuts (20 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Iron Age village & Bronze Age standing stones, fogous and quoits this morning. A pint and a crab sarnie went down well in Morva.
> View attachment 584878
> 
> 
> ...


You just love going round old building sites


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2021)

The problem people sometimes have is that performance suffers.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2021)

Just nipped for a pint.....Ruddles Cask. 1st proper ale I have had for yonks. It was very very enjoyable.
About to do baps with pork, onion and mushrooms. I will also throw a few chips in.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The problem people sometimes have is that performance suffers.


Which thread do you refer to ???
If its willy rot then yes, I imagine performance would suffer


----------



## oldwheels (20 Apr 2021)

Turned out nice and sunny so after the rubbish dump run went out on the trike for a short trip.
First time this year I have started to feel slightly too warm and that is with a lighter jacket. My fingers were also not cold for the first time for weeks. 
Slightly later time of day than my usual and much less traffic, all of it local so another bonus. Strong wind tho' which pushes me up the long climb out but needs lower gears coming back on the flatter bits.
Tomorrow I have been summoned to appear in person before a GP. Not a phone consultation so a bit worrying as to what they have found wrong with me now that requires my presence. Got bloods done last week and the practice nurse may have reported some other problems I mentioned. Just need to wait and hope it is not too serious.


----------



## 12boy (20 Apr 2021)

Yello, 10 years ago my neighbor and were talking about our elderly and puny condition, and decided that in 10 years we would like to be as stout as we were on that day. And we were right. 
As far as anxiety, I go with the alcholic's prayer... Lord give the strength to change what I can, endure what I can't, and the wisdom to know the difference. If you feel weak and puny you can work on that, but you can't change the fact everyone dies. Enjoy the time you have and the folks you have to enjoy it with. Even though I am a nasty, selfish schmuck, I find being kind to other people or even my pooch gets me out of my obsession with myself and probably does me more good than it does them.
Re tree roots....our cottonwood routinely clogged our sewer line and resulted in a bunch of it being replaced. Now we have an annual treatment that coats the inside of the pipe with rootkilling goo and presto changeo, no more root clogs. 
It is colder than the hubs of hell today (-9C ) but it will heat up to a blistering 1 or 2C so I shall prolly go for a spin. Nothing as grand as Mighty Dave R's 31 miles but any ride is better than no ride.
As I learned from a British bowyer on YouTube.. Don' t worry about getting old. It doesn't last that long.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Which thread do you refer to ???
> If its willy rot then yes, I imagine performance would suffer




Petrol. See above and do keep up Dave for God's sake.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The problem people sometimes have is that performance suffers.


You always have to bring sex into it


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Today its covid test, practice bass, lunch,afternoon snooze (im in 3 different antibiotics so im absooutely pooped), clean windows/eaves/gutters.
> 
> The benefit of being tall and living in a bungalow means I no longer have to pay my homie @Accy cyclist to do my windows, and the drop in income as put a serious crimp on his tweed acquisition habit. The other benefit is that I don't have to listen to him singing along to the ukelele when he comes to collect his money. Indeed, it wasn't the window tax that caused people of old to brick up their windows - it was the desperate desire to avoid having Accy and his ukelele come to clean the windows!


That certain tune was on the radio last night.😬


----------



## yello (20 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Did you know that this summer the standard grade of petrol is changing to a less polluting petrol called E10 that will reduce C02 emissions?



My 93 motorbike can use E10, for real, it's just not very good for it! Not if you leave it in the tank for any length of time that is. Gunks up carbs, eats rubber seals and corrodes internals. Not everywhere has SP98 and, confusingly, France has renamed both SP95 and SP98 as E5. I use E10 only if I have to and even then I make sure I use what I've put in asap.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2021)

Gosh, just in the door from my walk and I am met with willy rot!


----------



## yello (20 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Even though I am a nasty, selfish schmuck, I find being kind to other people or even my pooch gets me out of my obsession with myself and probably does me more good than it does them.



I'm sure you're not those things (our own opinions of ourselves are often the worst out there) but I know what you mean. I can be ill-tempered at times but I cannot ever be mean to our dog! She doesn't deserve that. She wags her tail and smiles when she sees me. It moves me. Truly it does. I can't be mean. And more to the point, and as you say, takes me out of myself - and out of my own self absorption. 



> As I learned from a British bowyer on YouTube.. Don' t worry about getting old. It doesn't last that long.



Thank you! That's made me chuckle!


----------



## numbnuts (20 Apr 2021)

Anyway the last time I saw a women with no clothes on she was moaning that she had nothing to wear


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been for a bimble this morning, 31 miles, the short route to Hatton and back, my longest ride since January, since my Good lady has been house bound I've kept the rides short and used the lanes this side of Coventry, this morning a friend of ours was coming over to see my Good Lady so it gave me a chance to ride a bit further afield so I rode across Coventry and headed out towards Balsall Common, turned past the Berkswell windmill and onto the main road past The Honely Boot before turning into the lanes, through Haseley Knob and onto Hatton, I did a circuit of the village then turned back into Firs Lane then changed my route slightly to ride through Beausale then used the same route back as I did out. A lovely bright sunny morning with a gentle breeze, a bit chilly at first but warming up nicely as the morning progressed, I was cold during the first part of the ride but too hot when crossing Coventry at the end of the ride. It was a good morning out on my bike, I enjoyed that.
> 
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/65823114


Dave I call it Velo therapy, you can‘t beat it .


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, just in the door from my walk and I am met with willy rot!


Just don't ask for photos


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Anyway the last time I saw a women with no clothes on she was moaning that she had nothing to wear


I see the woman opposite with no clothes on every day.
Bloody awkward sat on top of the wardrobe while holding binoculars.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Apr 2021)

Just back from my second COVID-19 jab. Just over 13 km round trip over the Heathland. They said they’re getting a few people with letters advising them of appointments that have been brought forward. They had to find my name on the original list for this coming Friday and cross me off. Glorious sunny and warm day, I deserve a beer 🍺☀️👍


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ah that smell...
> 
> I've worked on a lot of submersible Sewage pumps, they're everywhere, every town and village has them, usually a small green cabinet will reveal their location.


The Village I live in is on the top of hill , we have one of those Green cabinets on the road out of village it’s the size of a small garden shed . In the past 20 years it has failed or there has been a pipe blockage or collapse at least 3 times . Our house is at low point on the village drain network and this happens.
























Sorry it’s gruesome. The last time it took 3 visits from Thames Water investigation teams for them to admit that it was there problem and not the drains on my property.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, just in the door from my walk and I am met with willy rot!


Don’t worry, you are immune


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> The Village I live in is on the top of hill , we have one of those Green cabinets on the road out of village it’s the size of a small garden shed . In the past 20 years it has failed or there has been a pipe blockage or collapse at least 3 times . Our house is at low point on the village drain network and this happens.
> View attachment 584898
> 
> View attachment 584899
> ...


Don't .give up your day job as you are a sh*t photographer


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just don't ask for photos


They really are horrific! Apart from 'willy rot', the same medical website had photos of traumatic injuries including lacerations, 'unsleeving', and even amputation. Unless you have a very strong stomach, stay away..


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They really are horrific! Apart from 'willy rot', the same medical website had photos of traumatic injuries including lacerations, 'unsleeving', and even amputation. Unless you have a very strong stomach, stay away..


Definitely not looking at that! I often wonder how I survived in the prison service as there were often quite nasty self harm incidents. I can still picture cell floors where someone had cut up badly and there were pools of congealed blood.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Anyway the last time I saw a women with no clothes on she was moaning that she had nothing to wear


I wondered where you were going when you mentioned moaning. Phew.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2021)

I am back. Mr WD has had his second Pfizer jab. That's him dobe and dusted.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I wondered where you were going when you mentioned moaning. Phew.


 
Do you mind, I'm not like the rest on here I'm a gentleman don't you know


----------



## pawl (20 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> The Village I live in is on the top of hill , we have one of those Green cabinets on the road out of village it’s the size of a small garden shed . In the past 20 years it has failed or there has been a pipe blockage or collapse at least 3 times . Our house is at low point on the village drain network and this happens.
> View attachment 584898
> 
> View attachment 584899
> ...





I’ve just had Shepherds Pie for my tea and there’s several scattered on the pavement

whenever i have Shepherds Pie again that photo wil be on my mind 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## gavroche (20 Apr 2021)

Have you ever had this on your laptop screen ? It came on suddenly yesterday so I just switched it off until today but I managed to get rid of it . I have checked my firewall and all security apps and they are all on so don't know how that came through. A bit worrying.


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2021)

It's all kicking off on our local beach!
Totally disgusting behaviour at the beach today. A man and woman arguing in front of a load of kids then she smacked him one on the head and it all kicked off between them. The police turned up and the policeman ended up using his baton on the bloke but the man actually managed to get the baton off the copper and started hitting the copper and the woman with it. 
Then a crocodile turned up and stole all the sausages as the man shouted 'That's the way to do it'


----------



## Paulus (20 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> It's all kicking off on our local beach!
> Totally disgusting behaviour at the beach today. A man and woman arguing in front of a load of kids then she smacked him one on the head and it all kicked off between them. The police turned up and the policeman ended up using his baton on the bloke but the man actually managed to get the baton off the copper and started hitting the copper and the woman with it.
> Then a crocodile turned up and stole all the sausages as the man shouted 'That's the way to do it'


Had me going for a moment there.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, just in the door from my walk and I am met with willy rot!


Unexpected/Unwanted visitor?


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

gavroche said:


> Have you ever had this on your laptop screen ? It came on suddenly yesterday so I just switched it off until today but I managed to get rid of it . I have checked my firewall and all security apps and they are all on so don't know how that came through. A bit worrying.
> View attachment 584950


Ransomware?

Tech Support Ware
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-message/9b209278-a5e4-4b1c-8a86-d0dd49eb1e15


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2021)

We've had a shed fire up the road from us tonight, we didn't realize till it came up on the local facebook page, looked spectacular on the pictures people took.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2021)

Just watching Our Yorkshire Farm. It’s pleasant, easy watching tv. My favourite is Sydney.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> We've had a shed fire up the road from us tonight, we didn't realize till it came up on the local facebook page, looked spectacular on the pictures people took.


Anyone use their phone to actually call 999?


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Anyone use their phone to actually call 999?



I've no idea.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I've no idea.


Anyone hurt?

Phones come out these days for camera use, seldom to actually make calls.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

Why, given we've a Royal Navy,* Royal Air Force, Royal Marines are the British Army not the "Royal Army"?

*The Senior Service.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Anyone hurt?



Not as far as I know, damage only is whats been said so far.


----------



## 12boy (21 Apr 2021)

Y'all are in fine form today. Those are some of the most disgusting photos I've seen for a while. It is criminal to allow that to occur. Make those at fault clean up the mess wth a toothbrush, and if they sass you about it, they brush their teeth after. 
I'd wonder since ladies couldn't get willy rot if there wasn't some other nether region horror they could get. Sometimes the side effects of meds are worse than the malady.
My ride was even punier than I planned, as it was too short. I blame that on the cold and biting wind that kinda sucked the joy out of it by the 10 mile mark. Even uphill I felt cold. Besides, there is always tomorrow. 
Be safe and well. And get at least 7 hrs sleep. I read today that lesser amounts causes dementia in those over 50, but I can't remember where I saw it.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Y'all are in fine form today. Those are some of the most disgusting photos I've seen for a while. It is criminal to allow that to occur. Make those at fault clean up the mess wth a toothbrush, and if they sass you about it, they brush their teeth after.
> I'd wonder since ladies couldn't get willy rot if there wasn't some other nether region horror they could get. Sometimes the side effects of meds are worse than the malady.
> My ride was even punier than I planned, as it was too short. I blame that on the cold and biting wind that kinda sucked the joy out of it by the 10 mile mark. Even uphill I felt cold. *Besides, there is always tomorrow.*
> Be safe and well. And get at least 7 hrs sleep. I read today that lesser amounts causes dementia in those over 50, but I can't remember where I saw it.


I'm in your tomorrow, only it's today. Not your today, our today, your today will see tomorrow arriving soon.


----------



## 12boy (21 Apr 2021)

That is what I thought on your yesterday but my today. There may be some time we are in the same today for a brief period.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> That is what I thought on your yesterday but my today. There may be some time we are in the same today for a brief period.


Six hours and our today and your today will be the same today.

What's the idea behind the Sunshine Protection Bill, not putting the clocks back come the end of summer?


----------



## 12boy (21 Apr 2021)

The idea is go increase the sunshine available all year long which could also decrease depression and traffic accidents and zvoid the hassle of clock changing. Since you can't legislate the rotation of the planet you can change what hours we use.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2021)

I'm getting very pissed off with the "hospitality" industry. I use "_" because my recent experience is they're not very hospitable.

Last week I mentioned the Lake District business which turned down our booking because they couldn't get a cleaner. The booking was for three chalets, £900 spread across three couples.

Yesterday I received a phone call from a small Yorkshire hotel cancelling our June reservation. The woman was quite open about the reason - she has an enquiry to book the entire hotel for nine nights which includes the dates we booked. She's cancelling all existing bookings.

Part of our stay was to be paid for with a gift voucher from our son. A Christmas 2019 present we haven't been able to use to date. I've already twice persuaded the voucher company to extend the expiry date. This time, the third, they've refused.

I guess we've been unlucky but I've very little sympathy left for the hospitality industry if this is typical behaviour.

Pure idleness in the first instance and greed, understandable I guess, in the second.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yesterday I received a phone call from a small Yorkshire hotel cancelling our June reservation. The woman was quite open about the reason - she has an enquiry to book the entire hotel for nine nights which includes the dates we booked. She's cancelling all existing bookings.


I wouldn’t be very happy with that! 

Bit chilly and cloudy just now but supposed to be nice later. Just a walk, pick up milk and have breakfast then if I find some mojo, maybe a bimble later.


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2021)

I have risen!

Im now isolating in readiness for going into Hossy on Saturday, so today I'll while away a bit of time in the workshop with rhe bikes.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watching Our Yorkshire Farm. It’s pleasant, easy watching tv. My favourite is Sydney.


Good prog' that.....we just watched last weeks and recorded tonights.
She has "written" a series of 3 books detailing everything from how she left Huddersfield, got into farming and met Clive etc.
I am near the end of book 2 (was about to type "number 2" but rephrased it).
A good read... enlightening and funny. 
They also help me to understand Classic a bit.....but only a bit


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I wouldn’t be very happy with that!
> 
> Bit chilly and cloudy just now but supposed to be nice later. Just a walk, pick up milk and have breakfast then if I find some mojo, maybe a bimble later.


I'm not happy and the conversation is ongoing as they say! She was supposed to call me back yesterday and didn't.

Rule #1 when you're in a hole stop digging


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2021)

Hello people. We have some clouds! I've put in a complaint. 10⁰ and should turn out nice.

Was nackered last night and in bed by 9.30 which meant being awake for a couple of hours in the middle of the night before sleeping again.

In a couple of hours a beautiful young woman will move close to me and stare deeply in to my eyes, it will feel like she's looking all the way in to the depths of my eyes...........

...........yep six monthly glaucoma check at the Eye Clinic this morning.

A little light gardening and allotment work later today. I also have to fix the Wahoo mount on the Kinesis.....it's about 2-3 degrees out of alignment and really irritates me. OCD? Moi?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm getting very pissed off with the "hospitality" industry. I use "_" because my recent experience is they're not very hospitable.
> 
> Last week I mentioned the Lake District business which turned down our booking because they couldn't get a cleaner. The booking was for three chalets, £900 spread across three couples.
> 
> ...


That is truly dreadful.
Problem is there doesen't seem to be anything you can do.
I just hope the 9 night party cancels last minute.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello people. We have some clouds! I've put in a complaint. 10⁰ and should turn out nice.
> 
> Was nackered last night and in bed by 9.30 which meant being awake for a couple of hours in the middle of the night before sleeping again.
> 
> ...


If she leans in very close let us know if her beard tickles


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If she leans in very close let us know if her beard tickles



I've trimmed my beard for the ocassion. A touch of eau de Cologne as well I think?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2021)

Reporting for duty.
Busy morning ahead...... 
1. Taking MrsDs wheelchair back. Used it for 2nd time yesterday and we are not happy. Frame seems to 'give' a lot and there are some serious cracking noises to the extent we turned back after a few hundred yards.
2. Off to Toolstation. I want some LED bulbs but struggling to find any (at a sensible price) above 60 watt equivilent.
3. Home Bargains. MrsD wants some bits for when she goes in for her op'

Carer will be here shortly.


----------



## Paulus (21 Apr 2021)

Good morning peeps 
Nice and bright outside at the mo.
Dog walking soon and then a bimble out on the bike with a stop at the grocers for some fruit and veg on the way back. 

Well the European super league was fun while it lasted 🤣.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2021)

From my facebook page this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2021)

Coooooeeee. Cooler here today. A bit Brrrr.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Salad Dodger (21 Apr 2021)

Good morning, peeps.

Well, we wandered around in the mist yesterday without mislaying anyone, so that was good. 

Today, I shall mainly be toddling into town to drop off some signed forms at my solicitors. But just over the road is a Morrisons, an emporium that I rarely frequent. Apparently (according to my all things made of apple and fermented connoisseur) daughter, boxes of cider made by Westons for the supermarket are being sold for £5 each. So I may get one for her, purely for quality assurance purposes...... 

Have a nice day, everyone.


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2021)

gavroche said:


> Have you ever had this on your laptop screen ? It came on suddenly yesterday so I just switched it off until today but I managed to get rid of it . I have checked my firewall and all security apps and they are all on so don't know how that came through. A bit worrying.
> View attachment 584950


It's a scam.
Call the number and be connected to a 'Microsoft Level 3 techneeshan' in Mumbai, called Christopher.
They'll do a 'scan' and then try to sell you AV for $299 a year.
They need nuking.


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Out and about this morning and then back to the van for a barbecue.
Teriyaki chicken kebabs on the menu.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2021)

I am stuffed. Big bowl of fruit and fibre then a slice of toasted tiger bread.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks,
Apart from a sore arm I’m feeling no reaction to my second jab. I’m taking paracetamol as a prophylactic just in case. 
Mrs Tenkaykev has fitted a child seat to her Roberts so she can take our granddaughter for a bike ride and see if she is happy with it.
Firstly though she is going to strap a rucksack of the same weight as our granddaughter into the child seat and get used to the change in load and balance.
Yesterday saw me make a start on the shed, I couldn’t bring myself to chuck out the commemorative medals from the various running events we did over the years, so I made a note of the year and location on each medal, wrapped the ribbon around them and layered them into a big tin. A bit of nostalgia 😊


----------



## yello (21 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> It's a scam.
> Call the number and be connected to a 'Microsoft Level 3 techneeshan' in Mumbai, called Christopher.
> They'll do a 'scan' and then try to sell you AV for $299 a year.
> They need nuking.



This happened to a neighbour of mine. All the time he was on the phone to 'tech support' his wife was imploring him to hang up, telling him it was a scam, etc. He wouldn't listen so she hung up for him. I went around later and did a virus sweep, removed some stuff like browser add-ons (that he always clicks 'accept' to) and such like, maybe a startup link, rebooted and all was OK. He's a clever bloke with the DIY and engines etc but he's not at all au fait with computers. He really ought let his wife drive!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Apart from a sore arm I’m feeling no reaction to my second jab. I’m taking paracetamol as a prophylactic just in case.
> Mrs Tenkaykev has fitted a child seat to her Roberts so she can take our granddaughter for a bike ride and see if she is happy with it.
> Firstly though she is going to strap a rucksack of the same weight as our granddaughter into the child seat and get used to the change in load and balance.
> Yesterday saw me make a start on the shed, I couldn’t bring myself to chuck out the commemorative medals from the various running events we did over the years, so I made a note of the year and location on each medal, wrapped the ribbon around them and layered them into a big tin. A bit of nostalgia 😊


I threw mine away years ago and regret it a bit now. Nice to look back on and some of them were very attractive.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I threw mine away years ago and regret it a bit now. Nice to look back on and some of them were very attractive.


My running buddy of 40 years took all his trophies and medals to the council tip and dropped them in to a skip. He said a council employee climbed down in to the skip and started hoiking them all out… 🤔


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I threw mine away years ago and regret it a bit now. Nice to look back on and some of them were very attractive.



Yes, there are some really chunky ones and some that had the design commissioned from local artists. 
I’ve got a couple of finishers certificates that are pen and ink drawings from a local artist when we used to run the Lincoln 100k


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That is truly dreadful.
> Problem is there doesen't seem to be anything you can do.
> I just hope the 9 night party cancels last minute.


My thoughts as well , maybe a comment on trip advisor. 2 phone calls last night GP surgery called would I like to pop in Saturday afternoon for my second jab , a choice of times so 16.10 it is . The second call the leader of the club easy pace group, rides are starting up with time and place for next Sunday.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm getting very pissed off with the "hospitality" industry. I use "_" because my recent experience is they're not very hospitable.
> 
> Last week I mentioned the Lake District business which turned down our booking because they couldn't get a cleaner. The booking was for three chalets, £900 spread across three couples.
> 
> ...


I'd be asking for a refund, from them, on other activities planned. And I'd certainty be contacting the voucher company, giving them the reason. 

Does the hotel feature in any local guides at present? When the Tour de Yorkshire started, there were a few places that did similar, who were removed from local guides, and no longer listed by the Tourist Board.

I know you're from Lancashire, but that is taking the pith to the extreme.


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2021)

A neighbour is walking Mini D to school this week so I can isolate. So instead of turning left out the house towards school I turned right and left the village, so I could walk the dog with little danger.of encountering anyone (didn't see a soul). 

Here's a snap from local high ground looking back towards the house.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good prog' that.....we just watched last weeks and recorded tonights.
> She has "written" a series of 3 books detailing everything from how she left Huddersfield, got into farming and met Clive etc.
> I am near the end of book 2 (was about to type "number 2" but rephrased it).
> A good read... enlightening and funny.
> *They also help me to understand Classic a bit.....but only a bit *


Oi, less o'that!!
I'm not from 'Huddersfield either.


----------



## yello (21 Apr 2021)

Re commemorative medals, I've got a few (school swimming, first aid, CTC, etc - nothing glamorous) that I keep for don't know why reasons. I expect we all have. Why do we hang on to such stuff? 

Edit: old brevet cards too, now falling apart... why why why


----------



## gavroche (21 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Ransomware?
> 
> Tech Support Ware
> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-message/9b209278-a5e4-4b1c-8a86-d0dd49eb1e15


Thanks for that. Some very useful information there.


----------



## pawl (21 Apr 2021)

Morning Windy and a bit parky (cold) Black bin has just been collected.


----------



## gavroche (21 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> Re commemorative medals, I've got a few (school swimming, first aid, CTC, etc - nothing glamorous) that I keep for don't know why reasons. I expect we all have. Why do we hang on to such stuff?
> 
> Edit: old brevet cards too, now falling apart... why why why


Probably because it brings back memories of achievements and a sense of fulfilment at the time.


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2021)

I'd never get rid of any of my trophies or medals - they were too hard won.
Pride of place are my Isle of Man TT replica trophies. These are only awarded to the fast finishers ( within a certain percentage of the winners time) and are not easily won.


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2021)

I'll be out here for a while...


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Oi, less o'that!!
> I'm not from 'Huddersfield either.


Yorkshire aren't you ?? Its all the same innit?


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'd never get rid of any of my trophies or medals - they were too hard won.
> Pride of place are my Isle of Man TT replica trophies. These are only awarded to the fast finishers ( within a certain percentage of the winners time) and are not easily won.
> View attachment 585008


On a finishers time note, I was in the hospitality area in the Cricket stadium in Durban, watching as the clock counted down to the 12 hour cut off time. There were people trying desperately to reach the finish before the referee fired his pistol and the race officials prevented anyone else from crossing the line. One poor soul even had his foot on the line but wasn’t allowed to finish 😥


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> On a finishers time note, I was in the hospitality area in the Cricket stadium in Durban, watching as the clock counted down to the 12 hour cut off time. There were people trying desperately to reach the finish before the referee fired his pistol and the race officials prevented anyone else from crossing the line. One poor soul even had his foot on the line but wasn’t allowed to finish 😥


Unless there is a very fast winner, you generally need to get in the top 20 finishers to pick up a replica at the TT. There were 79 starters in my first TT. Sadly numbers have dwindled in the sidecar class since then.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yorkshire aren't you ?? Its all the same innit?


Yorkshire, ay. 
The same, not by a long shot. 'Huddersfield is slightly south of me, on't t'other side of M62.


----------



## yello (21 Apr 2021)

gavroche said:


> Probably because it brings back memories of achievements and a sense of fulfilment at the time.



Yes, I know  I was just gently mocking the curious behaviors of we humans. I don't know about you, but I only ever look at the such stuff when I'm shifting old boxes around - which is rarely. The rest of the time, it just gathers dust.

I'm not talking of Isle of Mann TT-like trophies that rightly take a pride of place somewhere in the house, I'm talking of the other, lessor stuff that we collect along the way and just stick in a box to gather dust.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> Re commemorative medals, I've got a few (school swimming, first aid, CTC, etc - nothing glamorous) that I keep for don't know why reasons. I expect we all have. Why do we hang on to such stuff?
> 
> Edit: old brevet cards too, now falling apart... why why why


Nice for the grandkids to keep.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> Yes, I know  I was just gently mocking the curious behaviors of we humans. I don't know about you, but I only ever look at the such stuff when I'm shifting old boxes around - which is rarely. The rest of the time, it just gathers dust.
> 
> I'm not talking of Isle of Mann TT-like trophies that rightly take a pride of place somewhere in the house, I'm talking of the other, lessor stuff that we collect along the way and just stick in a box to gather dust.


You need to seal your boxes better if there's dust getting in.


----------



## yello (21 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Nice for the grandkids to keep.


No grandkids nor kids in my case but, yes, I cqn see that. I was actually going to say that the one that means most to me is one actually given to my father, some commemorative of a games in the 60s.


----------



## GM (21 Apr 2021)

Morning all... High light of today is a walk up to Boots the chemist to pick up a new nose hair trimmer I've ordered click and collect. I know I've got a rather large nose, so no puns about I could have used a lawn mower please! 

Later I'll be giving the garage doors a coat of paint, and then feet up to watch the snooker.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Yorkshire, ay.
> The same, not by a long shot. 'Huddersfield is slightly south of me, on't t'other side of M62.


But surely you inter breed with them from on't t'other side ?


----------



## yello (21 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You need to seal your boxes better if there's dust getting in.



It's the box that gathers the dust! But I'll have a check next time I'm up in the loft! Thanks 

I really hope I haven't touched a nerve with some. That wasn't my intention, I was having a laugh at myself too. About the things we do.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> But surely you inter breed with them from on't t'other side ?


t'other side, Lancashire?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> But surely you inter breed with them from on't t'other side ?


I thought they built the M62 to stop that sort of thing??

kinda like God built the Pennines for similar reasons


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> I'm not talking of Isle of Mann TT-like trophies that rightly take a pride of place somewhere in the house, I'm talking of the other, lessor stuff that we collect along the way and just stick in a box to gather dust.


I've got boxes and boxes of trophies, from short circuit races, up in my loft.
Must get around to figuring out how to display them.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> It's the box that gathers the dust! But I'll have a check next time I'm up in the loft! Thanks
> 
> I really hope I haven't touched a nerve with some. That wasn't my intention, I was having a laugh at myself too. About the things we do.


I've a few 10km medals and certificates lying around. There were a bit of effort put into gaining tgem, even if they were done just for fun.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I thought they built the M62 to stop that sort of thing??
> 
> kinda like God built the Pennines for similar reasons


T'were built to aid Border Control. Reinforcements can get there quicker if needs be.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2021)

yello said:


> Yes, I know  I was just gently mocking the curious behaviors of we humans. I don't know about you, but I only ever look at the such stuff when I'm shifting old boxes around - which is rarely. The rest of the time, it just gathers dust.
> 
> I'm not talking of Isle of Mann TT-like trophies that rightly take a pride of place somewhere in the house, I'm talking of the other, lessor stuff that we collect along the way and just stick in a box to gather dust.



Mrs Tenkaykev has kept this and gets it out if her son, now in his late forties, starts to bemoan the lack of any significant achievements in his life. 😁


----------



## yello (21 Apr 2021)

A space hopper trophy! Love it!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> I've got boxes and boxes of trophies, from short circuit races, up in my loft.
> Must get around to figuring out how to display them.


 Not sure what what to do with my trophies**
**make that 'trophy' as I only have one and that is for a monthly medal at golf.
I didn't even get a certificate for 10 mtr breast stroke


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev has kept this and gets it out if her son, now in his late forties, starts to bemoan the lack of any significant achievements in his life. 😁
> View attachment 585012


Why is there a picture of a man with an unfeasibly large scrotum?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I thought they built the M62 to stop that sort of thing??
> 
> kinda like God built the Pennines for similar reasons


When I used to frequent the M62 I often saw creatures with one eye, 4 ears, 2 noses etc.....I assumed they were cross bred


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Why is there a picture of a man with an unfeasibly large scrotum?


That's unfeasible ???
I had better see the Doc quickly as mine is similar


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not sure what what to do with my trophies**
> **make that 'trophy' as I only have one and that is for a monthly medal at golf.
> I didn't even get a certificate for 10 mtr breast stroke


No swimming ones from school?


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> When I used to frequent the M62 I often saw creatures with one eye, 4 ears, 2 noses etc.....I assumed they were cross bred


They were trying to get to the promised land, in the east.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Why is there a picture of a man with an unfeasibly large scrotum?



It must be modelled on "Buster Gonad" from Viz magazine...😁


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> No swimming ones from school?


Nope.....not one.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2021)

I've been shopping


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2021)

I've got four trophy's, three for fishing one for shooting


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2021)

Just back an 18 mile bimble. Few little hills so it was plenty. Wanted to leave something in the legs for an afternoon walk. Gorgeous morning but forgot the phone so no pics.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've a few 10km medals and certificates lying around. There were a bit of effort put into gaining tgem, even if they were done just for fun.


I always found the shorter distances to be a lot lot tougher than the longer distances. If you were chasing a time in a 10k it is relentless, with longer distances you’ve got the opportunity to ease off a bit and come back again if you’re having a bit of a wobble.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Ransomware?
> 
> Tech Support Ware
> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-message/9b209278-a5e4-4b1c-8a86-d0dd49eb1e15





Dirk said:


> It's a scam.
> Call the number and be connected to a 'Microsoft Level 3 techneeshan' in Mumbai, called Christopher.
> They'll do a 'scan' and then try to sell you AV for $299 a year.
> They need nuking.


Indeed, and _somehow_ people keep falling for them... 


ColinJ said:


> A friend of mine fell for one of the telephone 'computer support' scams when she was aged 50!
> 
> Someone rang saying that he was working on behalf of Microsoft. They had (_somehow!_ ) discovered a serious problem with her computer which they needed to fix for her. If she enabled remote access, they could easily repair the problem. So she turned the control of the PC over to him! Oh dear (_surprise, surprise!_), the problem was more serious than it had seemed at first so it would cost her a £50 support fee to put it right. She went and got her bank details and was about to read them out when she finally started to smell a rat ... She put the phone down and discovered that the man had changed her Windows login password and encrypted her files! She had to pay a local computer shop to reinstall Windows and she lost her files (which had not been backed up).
> 
> I told her that it was the equivalent of trusting a complete stranger who walked up to her in the street and asked for her front door key so he could let himself into her house to repair her television. Why would she trust a random stranger on the telephone any more than a random stranger down at her local shops?


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed, and _somehow_ people keep falling for them...



Over the last few days I've had a phone call from HMRC with notification of my imminent arrest, A charming gentleman from Microsoft offering to help rid my laptop of a nasty virus, and a young lady concerned about the accident that I was involved in that wasn't my fault.
These calls seem to come in waves, I block the numbers on my phone, but of course the numbers are "spoofed" and not genuine numbers.


----------



## PaulB (21 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I always found the shorter distances to be a lot lot tougher than the longer distances. If you were chasing a time in a 10k it is relentless, with longer distances you’ve got the opportunity to ease off a bit and come back again if you’re having a bit of a wobble.


I ran every distance and terrain possible when I was younger and always said the 5,000 metres, 5K or whatever else they called it, the hardest of the distance races. No time to rest or consolidate like you had in the longer events. It was eyeballs out from gun to tape with no easing off possible. Yes it was one eighth and a bith of a full marathon but stress-wise, tougher as it is a relentless distance.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2021)

There is one scam like this going the rounds... 

"_We have control of your webcam and have made videos of you pleasuring yourself while visiting pornographic websites. We have the email addresses of your employer, your colleagues, your friends, and family members and they will ALL receive copies of these disgusting videos of you unless you pay us a ransom of $1,000. If you comply, we promise to destroy all copies of the videos._"

Obviously, such kind, friendly people would never lie about that and be back the following week revealing that they had more copies of the alleged videos and then demanding $2,000...


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2021)

6 mile walk done


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2021)

The one I was getting regularly was where the phone only rings once and goes off, if you ring back its a premium rate number, I blocked about four different numbers before they stopped.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> The one I was getting regularly was where the phone only rings once and goes off, if you ring back its a premium rate number, I blocked about four different numbers before they stopped.


Some of these people are quite clever and creative. If they turned their talents to more positive activities they could probably make a very good living without having to rip anybody off!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2021)

I got one yesterday.... it was from my internet provider, telling me my account had been hacked etc etc. I was in one of those stupid moods so pretended to be horrified and pretended to go along with everything he said.
Eventually I said "I find this very confusing, would it help if I just give you my bank account and credit card details".
Strangely the line went dead .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Apr 2021)

Let us know if the calls drop off or increase

I have started to suspect that if you annoy them enough they pass your number onto others - or put it on a list for other scam calls

I used to keep them on the line for as long as I could be bothered - and this seemed to deter them - but recently I have noticed that if I do that the number of calls increases.

We have just been hanging up when we get them - and the volume seems to be reducing from one or two a day most days of the week - to only one or two a weeks

of course it could just be a lull - but if we share information we may learn something


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I always found the shorter distances to be a lot lot tougher than the longer distances. If you were chasing a time in a 10k it is relentless, with longer distances you’ve got the opportunity to ease off a bit and come back again if you’re having a bit of a wobble.


Done mainly for fun, some were sponsered runs, non competitive.
First was done whilst competing in a pie eating competition, between rounds. Paid the entry fee and off I went.
With this on the return leg


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping


What's tha bought us?


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got four trophy's, three for fishing one for shooting


In a barrel!


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's tha bought us?


Nothing sorry


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Nothing sorry


Yourself?


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> In a barrel!


No not in a barrel in a lake
Club record Pike, record Grayling for that lake, top weight for pike match, shooting highest score in match


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Yourself?


A bottle of Southern Comfort £8.50 off


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> A bottle of Southern Comfort £8.50 off


Don't drink it all at once. Let the taste linger longer.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't drink it all at once. Let the taste linger longer.


Hic


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2021)

Re the Dave problem.We had two Dave's in our 
Ittle group so we solved the problem by adding the place where they live ie Seacroft Dave.Problem solved.


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2021)

Today I had lunch out.Sat outside at a local cafe.Got out of town as soon as possible,first bus in my direction.It passes a cafe here in Meanwood so a latte and a suuuuperb bacon sarnie,plus a little side mint chocolate.How nice and refined


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2021)

Oh dear, @classic33 got into a bit of a quarrel with a woman at a bus stop t'other day...


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2021)

I had a phone call about 'the accident you recently had'.
I said 'Which one? There's been so many recently!'
'Was it the one where I'd drunk 10 pints and drove through a crowd of disabled lesbians at a bus stop, or the one where I'd accidentally shot the vicar with my crossbow?'
Long silence, then hung up.


----------



## 12boy (21 Apr 2021)

It will be a 4.5C scorcher today. Mrs 12 has agreed to try a little walk today, the first in a month. She's afraid her pleural cavity is acquiring fluid again and if so the process is becoming accelerated. When we see the cancer doc in a few weeks he may put her on chemo sooner than later. Not the retirement lifestyle we had hoped for....we plan and God laughs. I do understand every day is a gift. Enough kvetching.
Perhaps the planting of arugula, chard, shallots and lettuce today will occur. I would like to get that off my plate, leaving mainly more delicate stuff like tomatoes, cukes and zucchini for less chancy weather. And of course, there is no excuse not to do my twenty on the bike. I am hoping to get a few things in that will allow me to complete changing the Brompton from IGH to chainpusher 2 speed and setting up my 82 Holdsworth to an SA 3 speed. A little tinkering is good for the soul. Tonight will be chile con carne which also has beans so it will be windy here manana.
Be safe and well enjoy gloating over your many awards and trophies. You deserve to.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2021)

Another walk done. Should have been back ages ago but stopped to chat with one of the regulars. Coffee and The Repair Shop now.


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2021)

Moving on tomorrow, up to Padstow. Only a 50 mile tow up the coast, but 40+ mph winds forecast. Think I'll leave putting the awning up until Friday.


----------



## pawl (21 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> I had a phone call about 'the accident you recently had'.
> I said 'Which one? There's been so many recently!'
> 'Was it the one where I'd drunk 10 pints and drove through a crowd of disabled lesbians at a bus stop, or the one where I'd accidentally shot the vicar with my crossbow?'
> Long silence, then hung up.




Mrs P has just had a call allegedly from Amazon stating that £300 25 had been spent on her account if it was not her press one for more info Recorded message of course


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Moving on tomorrow, up to Padstow. Only a 50 mile tow up the coast, but 40+ mph winds forecast. Think I'll leave putting the awning up until Friday.


Dirk put the awning up when you arrive, Paragliding with out having to buy expensive new sports equipment.


----------



## pawl (21 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> Re the Dave problem.We had two Dave's in our
> Ittle group so we solved the problem by adding the place where they live ie Seacroft Dave.Problem solved.


When I was eleven my sister married a David He was big David me little David Things then got complicated my niece married a David I was promoted to middle David Hope you are keeping up.Big David died so I got promoted to big David My great niece has just had a boy guess what she has named him Yes David


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> But surely you inter breed with them from on't t'other side ?


If you mean from Lancashire, then no. We like to keep our folk pure bred.


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> If you mean from Lancashire, then no. We like to keep our folk pure bred.


Thirty years ago Mrs P from Goosnargh near Preston took a liking to a tall goods looking cyclist from Leeds Yorkshire,The Yorkshire blood produced two beautiful intelligent children, and very happy Lancashire in laws.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> Thirty years ago Mrs P from Goosnargh near Preston took a liking to a tall goods looking cyclist from Leeds Yorkshire...


So, where did you bury your lanky neighbourly rival...?


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh dear, @classic33 got into a bit of a quarrel with a woman at a bus stop t'other day...



That's a while back, over Bradford way.*


*Style of seating.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> So, where did you bury your lanky neighbourly rival...?


Why do you think he does his neighbours gardening!!


----------



## oldwheels (21 Apr 2021)

Another nice sunny day but not much done with it.
Up the top garden I was astonished to find a pile of roofing material lying on the grass. The guy I have been nagging for weeks to fix my shed roof must have arranged delivery. 
They are on his account so he has to get on and finish the job before he gets paid so perhaps it may happen soon. He is a bit of a hippy and while a good workman and always helpful to ancient neighbours he can be just a bit too laid back.
Spent ages at the medics this morning to no real conclusion. I have an "interesting" heartbeat and students are always summoned for a listen.
I am very anaemic apparently which explains some of my symptoms but there is no obvious cause so now I will get run through the system until something is pinpointed. Probably have to go to Paisley for some of them which is a nightmare of a place to get into. There are signs for the hospital but all cunningly hidden behind bushes and street furniture and the back route taken by ambulances is not very obvious.
I had to do a few quick runs with my wife down there but I had a white Transit at that time. Nobody messes with a white tranny in a rush. The old T2 VW was better as it had large battered looking robust steel bumpers which frightened people.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2021)

Hmmm, I need to catch up. I don't have any trophies. 😭 I've got some finishing medals. The sort you get after paying £30 to enter a sportive. 😂

Hotel saga. I'm happy. I explained the voucher problem to the owner. She has a dummy booking for tomorrow night. I've handed over the voucher code and she'll say I stayed the night and claim the cash. Result!

Eyes. She's asked to see me again in eight weeks. I think it's the eau de cologne. That or the significant rise in the eye pressure. New drops for eight weeks and if no improvement we have to discuss surgical options. Routine stuff so I'm not fussed.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2021)

Oh yes. Phone scams. We never answer the landline. Everyone has our mobile numbers and if the landline call is genuine the caller will leave a message.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmm, I need to catch up. I don't have any trophies. 😭 I've got some finishing medals. The sort you get after paying £30 to enter a sportive. 😂
> 
> *Hotel saga.* I'm happy. I explained the voucher problem to the owner. She has a dummy booking for tomorrow night. I've handed over the voucher code and she'll say I stayed the night and claim the cash. Result!
> 
> Eyes. She's asked to see me again in eight weeks. I think it's the eau de cologne. That or the significant rise in the eye pressure. New drops for eight weeks and if no improvement we have to discuss surgical options. Routine stuff so I'm not fussed.


How is her claiming the cash, for a booking she cancelled, a result?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2021)

Good result for St Johnstone this evening. Managed a draw with league leaders Rangers. 

I watched an old Endeavour on telly.

Hair cut 9am tomorrow. Nice and short again.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Good result for St Johnstone this evening. Managed a draw with league leaders Rangers.
> 
> I watched an old Endeavour on telly.
> 
> Hair cut 9am tomorrow. Nice and short again.


Chucks it down after, you're to blame!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> How is her claiming the cash, for a booking she cancelled, a result?


The owner is claiming the cash before the voucher expiry date as though we have stayed. We will be making a real booking for a date after the voucher has expired which will be paid for by the earlier claim.

Everyone is happy. Hotel makes the cancellation and we get a delayed night away and the use of our voucher.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2021)

I'm wondering about voucher gifts in future. It's something our kids often give us as a present. It's a really good idea but Covid-19 has changed that. They would give us either a voucher or tickets to an event they know we'd enjoy or they think we should try.

It's difficult now. No 1 son gave us a Ticketmaster voucher at Christmas. It expires on December 7th. To use it I've been watching for an artist we want to see at a local venue we think can be Covid-19 secure. Not an easy combination.

First one I found is Amy Macdonald at the Bridgewater Hall, Manchester in late October.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2021)

Brrr. Another chilly start to the day but looking nice. I’ll feel it roond the lugs when I get my hair cut at 9am!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Over the last few days I've had a phone call from HMRC with notification of my imminent arrest, A charming gentleman from Microsoft offering to help rid my laptop of a nasty virus, and a young lady concerned about the accident that I was involved in that wasn't my fault.
> These calls seem to come in waves, I block the numbers on my phone, but of course the numbers are "spoofed" and not genuine numbers.


Said this before but last year I got a call a out a virus they had detected blah blah.
MrsD was terribly shocked at the conversation......
Me.....are you on a laptop now ?
Him.... yes
Me......can you do something for me
Him......yeees
Me......close it, turn it sideways and shove it
right up your a*rse.

Line went dead


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm wondering about voucher gifts in future. It's something our kids often give us as a present. It's a really good idea but Covid-19 has changed that. They would give us either a voucher or tickets to an event they know we'd enjoy or they think we should try.
> 
> It's difficult now. No 1 son gave us a Ticketmaster voucher at Christmas. It expires on December 7th. To use it I've been watching for an artist we want to see at a local venue we think can be Covid-19 secure. Not an easy combination.
> 
> First one I found is Amy Macdonald at the Bridgewater Hall, Manchester in late October.


Can't recall if I read this or it was on the radio but they were saying that, in many cases it is a bad thing.......so many problems (as you know).
21 months ago we were given cinema vouchers. We rarely go to the cinema, particularly with Covid.
They are still in a draw


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Brrr. Another chilly start to the day but looking nice. I’ll feel it roond the lugs when I get my hair cut at 9am!


Before and after photos required


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Good result for St Johnstone this evening. Managed a draw with league leaders Rangers.
> 
> I watched an old Endeavour on telly.
> 
> Hair cut 9am tomorrow. Nice and short again.


You mean Rangers 'B' team


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2021)

I have risen!

Still isolating. Will soend a bit of time in the bike shed again giving the Claud Butler a few finishing touches.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

Paperwork day today.
MrsDs sister is taking her to M&S for sports bras (for after Tuesday's op'.
I tried not to cry but for mastectomies the price of £150 per bra was mentioned .
They offered reconstruction but apparently they take lots of skin grafts which are very painful AND the results can be poor.


----------



## davelincs (22 Apr 2021)

Just another week to go before I retire


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2021)

davelincs said:


> Just another week to go before I retire


Welcome to the real world! Hopefully you'll still be young enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Paulus (22 Apr 2021)

Good morning peeps.
A bit frosty under paw this morning, the cats are not happy. 
Today's highlights are helping our son to replace a couple of fence panels and then out on the bike for a while. Daughter is coming round later to borrow my ladder, and will need feeding no doubt.. So I am doing a vegetable lasagne for tea.
Living the dream 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2021)

Chilly but nice walk done. I've got instant porridge for breakfast but put too much milk in this morning so it's more like soup!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2021)

Cooeee. 3 deg and sunny here.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Salad Dodger (22 Apr 2021)

Good morning cycle chat chums! 

Its bright today, but definitely breezy. I shall mainly be taking a stroll to the super-dupermarket for some brioche buns (how posh is that?). A red wine box might accidentally fall into the basket as well. 

I need to do some bass playing practice, and there is a ukulele club zoom meeting this evening. Another busy day on Planet Thanet!


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A lovely sunny day, felt quite fatigued yesterday post covid jab so had a couple of hours in bed. Just a low grade headache at the moment so a couple of Paracetamol for breakfast.
My sister in law is getting married today, it was postponed from late last year due to restrictions, lovely that the weather is gorgeous for her special day.
I wonder if people will reconsider the costs of elaborate ceremonies, receptions, etc, there seemed to be a "Wedding Exploitation" industry with dress makers, Cake Makers, hotels and hairdressers all seeing the £ sign when a wedding was being organised.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Another nice day here on the Cornish peninsula.
Hitching up in a couple of hours and towing up to Padstow.
We'll be off grid for the next week - no mains EHU.
That's how we like it, nice and basic for £7.50 a night, with views like this.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Apr 2021)




----------



## gavroche (22 Apr 2021)

Salut tout le monde. 
Busy morning today: trip to the tip at 11.10 for my daughter in law so must go there first and load the car. Hope she hasn't got much. 
Lidl on the way back and then let the dogs out at my other daughter in law before coming back home to help my stepdaughter write a letter to ACAS regarding her ex-employer who won't pay her what she is due when she left. 
Lovely day here and the sun is out. 
Stay safe every one.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Apr 2021)

Another nice sunny morning with a light southerly breeze. Temp 7.6C when I got up at 7.15. Had a reasonable sleep but still feel pretty washed out and lethargic.
Got some bread doing it's thing so once the first rise is done and it is moved to the baking tin then out on the trike to see if it will waken me up a bit.
Will also try a bit of the garden with wild flower mix but unfortunately only annuals to see if the birds find it before it has time to germinate. May forestall them by covering it with some fleece.
A neighbour a couple of years age tried to fill in an old flower bed using grass seed. Every house sparrow for miles around descended on the space and gobbled the lot within hours.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Apr 2021)

Morning people

Exciting time - it's bin day today - how did that come around so fast???

I am living dangerously this week
I normally check what bin is required on the WWW every week - no matter what bins people have put out. One week there seemed to be a variety of opinions so I always check

But this week I have just assumed the people on the main part of the estate are correct as they have all gone with blue and green
In our close (cos we is posh) no-one had bothered when I went out last night - they all put them out after me
so if I have got it wrong I may be in trouble with the neighbours!!!

This retirement is exciting!!!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Morning people
> 
> Exciting time - it's bin day today - how did that come around so fast???
> 
> ...


We get a sticky calendar which goes inside a cupboard door....each week is colour coded to show which bins go out which week.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> *I'm wondering about voucher gifts in future.* It's something our kids often give us as a present. It's a really good idea but Covid-19 has changed that. They would give us either a voucher or tickets to an event they know we'd enjoy or they think we should try.
> 
> It's difficult now. No 1 son gave us a Ticketmaster voucher at Christmas. It expires on December 7th. To use it I've been watching for an artist we want to see at a local venue we think can be Covid-19 secure. Not an easy combination.
> 
> First one I found is Amy Macdonald at the Bridgewater Hall, Manchester in late October.



I never give vouchers. Don't see the advantage over cash. Too much risk of expiry/voucher Company going bust/Vouchered company going bust.

Is vouchered a word?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Apr 2021)

We used to get a printed calendar - but they stopped sending it a few years for - presumably - economy
You can print one from the WWW - but as we only have a B&W printer the colours are wasted on us!


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> A lovely sunny day, felt quite fatigued yesterday post covid jab so had a couple of hours in bed. Just a low grade headache at the moment so a couple of Paracetamol for breakfast.
> My sister in law is getting married today, it was postponed from late last year due to restrictions, lovely that the weather is gorgeous for her special day.
> *I wonder if people will reconsider the costs of elaborate ceremonies*, receptions, etc, there seemed to be a "Wedding Exploitation" industry with dress makers, Cake Makers, hotels and hairdressers all seeing the £ sign when a wedding was being organised.



Indeed, but, I doubt people will "see sense".

A pal of mine paid out £30,000 for his daughters wedding (which, as I understand it is not considered excessive these days). Marriage didn't even last 12 months. He moans a lot about the cost per month of the "marriage" (ie £10,000/month).

We have four daughters, one(44) not yet married, two (50 and 48) had "modest" weddings, one (46) had a grand event. We just agreed to pay a set amount towards each one, if they wanted more than that, they had to fund it themselves. Youngest has a potential on the go at moment, next one has split, other two, still with original husbands.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2021)

Muttley walked. Again, because it isolating I didn't walk the school run but this time headed out the village in a different direction.






Slight frost and a bit of a nip in the wind at first, but by the end it was quickly warming up.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2021)

We are having a few weeks "away" in Motorhome. At this time of year, we would normally have been meandering North through France, after escaping UK winter in Spain/Portugal. Not possible this year of course. Currently at Wythall, about 8-10 miles south of Birmingham, and, waiting for sun to warm the place up before venturing out cycling.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are having a few weeks "away" in Motorhome. At this time of year, we would normally have been meandering North through France, after escaping UK winter in Spain/Portugal. Not possible this year of course. Currently at Wythall, about 8-10 miles south of Birmingham, and, waiting for sun to warm the place up before venturing out cycling.



I did an Audax that started in Wythall, started at the rugby club, rode out from Coventry and did the 100km route, around 62 mile, then rode home, ended up riding around 120 miles that day. Theres also a small bus museum there.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2021)

Exciting day here as well as its main Bin day for us. The fun just never ends does it


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I did an Audax that started in Wythall, rode out from Coventry and did the 100km route, around 62 mile, then rode home, ended up riding around 120 miles that day. Theres also a small bus museum there.



Yes, I thought this area was one you had covered, I recognised some place names you had mentioned in posts over the months.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, I thought this area was one you had covered, I recognised some place names you had mentioned in posts over the months.



Wythall is on a regular route I used to do to the Lickey Hills, and you're not far from the Earlswood Plant centre with its Wedges Bakery Cafe one of my favourite coffee stops.


----------



## rustybolts (22 Apr 2021)

Friday is my day and be careful you don't give me concussion by banging my lid very hard , if you do you're a bloody bast**d. Wheel me gently , please be kind and your rubbish I will mind


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Indeed, but, I doubt people will "see sense".
> 
> A pal of mine paid out £30,000 for his daughters wedding (which, as I understand it is not considered excessive these days). Marriage didn't even last 12 months. He moans a lot about the cost per month of the "marriage" (ie £10,000/month).
> 
> We have four daughters, one(44) not yet married, two (50 and 48) had "modest" weddings, one (46) had a grand event. We just agreed to pay a set amount towards each one, if they wanted more than that, they had to fund it themselves. Youngest has a potential on the go at moment, next one has split, other two, still with original husbands.


When our daughter got married I suggested minimalist and we would give them the cash toards a house.
But.....they wanted a 'proper' wedding.
They did tbf cut right back by hiring a hall and we (with friends) did a buffet for 150 people.
Married 30 years now and I love the guy, so good value .
A young relative got married and they really pushed the boat out by hiring a castle in Wales together with THE LOT......I can only guess at the cost.
Marriage lasted one year


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Said this before but last year I got a call a out a virus they had detected blah blah.
> MrsD was terribly shocked at the conversation......
> Me.....are you on a laptop now ?
> Him.... yes
> ...


You still use that laptop?


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Chilly but nice walk done. I've got instant porridge for breakfast but put too much milk in this morning so it's more like soup!


Easy solution would to have added more oats.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You still use that laptop?


Not the one up his bum, no


----------



## numbnuts (22 Apr 2021)

I feel sorry for my neighbours across the road, they have no kitchen a they are always cooking outside and yesterday I found out they didn't even have a bath room as they installed a “tub” outside and it is big so the whole family can use it at the same time, I suppose it saves on water............


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not the one up his bum, no


If it's closed you'll not be able to use the camera.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2021)

I can think of worse place to be today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Indeed, but, I doubt people will "see sense".
> 
> A pal of mine paid out £30,000 for his daughters wedding (which, as I understand it is not considered excessive these days). Marriage didn't even last 12 months. He moans a lot about the cost per month of the "marriage" (ie £10,000/month).
> 
> We have four daughters, one(44) not yet married, two (50 and 48) had "modest" weddings, one (46) had a grand event. We just agreed to pay a set amount towards each one, if they wanted more than that, they had to fund it themselves. Youngest has a potential on the go at moment, next one has split, other two, still with original husbands.


I had a work colleague who’s daughter set her sights on a beach wedding. We’ve got some magnificent beaches in Poole/ Bournemouth, but it seemed only a beach in Mexico would do 😮
Of course there had to be a second reception back in the UK for those who couldn’t make Mexico😮
I think the marriage lasted 18 months. ( there seems to be a sort of “ inverse square law” in action regarding the cost and lavishness of the ceremony and the length of marriage)


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2021)

Had a tidy up.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I can think of worse place to be today.
> 
> View attachment 585138


Is the front light on, third bike from the left.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think the marriage lasted 18 months. ( there seems to be a sort of “ inverse square law” in action regarding the cost and lavishness of the ceremony and the length of marriage)



I think theres a link, we were married in the Coventry registry office, the reception was in our house and the honeymoon was a week in jersey. the marriage has lasted for 38 years.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I think theres a link, we were married in the Coventry registry office, the reception was in our house and the honeymoon was a week in jersey. the marriage has lasted for 38 years.


Our reception was a sit down silver service affair,
We wanted a bog standard buffet for a few people but her Dad insisted on sit down meal.
It was years later we found the debt he had got himself into.
BTW.....our marriage has lasted 54 years.
We haven't spoken for the last 53 years but so what.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We get a sticky calendar which goes inside a cupboard door....each week is colour coded to show which bins go out which week.


If we want a calendar we have to download it and print it ourselves. The holiday house owner opposite told me once he just left instructions to look and see what other people did. Trouble is the other holiday houses just leave them in the street anyway so they stick everything out but never take them in. They end up getting literally thrown back in through the gate. Not necessarily me unless they block my car in.


----------



## Paulus (22 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Our reception was a sit down silver service affair,
> We wanted a bog standard buffet for a few people but her Dad insisted on sit down meal.
> It was years later we found the debt he had got himself into.
> BTW.....our marriage has lasted 54 years.
> We haven't spoken for the last 53 years but so what.


Our wedding was a kind of traditional sort of do. After the church, it was back to the upstairs venue room at a pub in Barnet for a sit down 3 course meal. There was a buffet in the evening with an adult disco. £500 quid behind the bar which almost lasted until the end of proceedings.
40 years later we are still going strong.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Our wedding was a kind of traditional sort of do. After the church, it was back to the upstairs venue room at a pub in Barnet for a sit down 3 course meal. There was a buffet in the evening with an adult disco. £500 quid behind the bar which almost lasted until the end of proceedings.
> 40 years later we are still going strong.


Ah but £500 quid forty years ago is equivalent to about a million quid nowadays so you must be minted 😉😁


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is the front light on, third bike from the left.


No, trick of the light.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ah but £500 quid forty years ago is equivalent to about a million quid nowadays so you must be minted 😉😁


I was just thinking that. When I got married in 1968 I had a decent job and was (I think) on 20 quid a week...... which would make 500 quid behind the bar A LOT of money.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Apr 2021)

When we got married (3 years and one day ago - she forgot!) it was her third one!
We got done in a registry office - then went to a local pub and had a proper pub type meal
That was it - we could have afforded more but she had done that twice and ended up with a couple of idiots - and I REALLY didn't want 'a do'.

1097 days in we seem to be OK

I do wonder about people who spend tens of thousands on a wedding - then complain that they can't afford to buy a house because they don;t have the money for a deposit!


----------



## numbnuts (22 Apr 2021)

5 mile walk done, I think I'll join a walking group if I don't go out on my trike soon


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 5 mile walk done, I think I'll join a walking group if I don't go out on my trike soon


I could do with doing that as soon as this pandemic stuff calms down a bit


----------



## numbnuts (22 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> When we got married (3 years and one day ago - she forgot!) it was her third one!
> We got done in a registry office - then went to a local pub and had a proper pub type meal
> That was it - we could have afforded more but she had done that twice and ended up with a couple of idiots - and I REALLY didn't want 'a do'.
> 
> ...


 
When one of my mates got married afterwards we went to Debenhams for a coffee and a jam donut


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I can think of worse place to be today.
> 
> View attachment 585138








 ?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2021)

Yikes! My sister just rang and told me that she and my niece had been driving along the A30 in Devon a couple of days ago when the car's engine suddenly cut out. The road there is a very busy dual carriageway. Sis managed to coast over to the left, then both of them scrambled up a grassy embankment to safety. They phoned for a breakdown truck, but that took 3 hours to arrive. After a few minutes a brave (but foolhardy?) motorist stopped and shouted that the dead car was in a very dangerous position and volunteered to push it up onto the embankment. He pretty much managed to get it off the road.

That could have gone very bad, very quickly!


----------



## pawl (22 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> When one of my mates got married afterwards we went to Debenhams for a coffee and a jam donut





The best wedding reception was some years agoThe groom was a farmer and the brides dad was also a farmer The wedding was on the last day of December and it was freezing Reception was in the village hall prepared by both of the mothers Beef stew and dumplings followed by a choice of Apple pie Treacle Pudding or Spotted Dick.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 585147
> 
> ?


Looks to be a decent pint.
Short measure though


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> The best wedding reception was some years agoThe groom was a farmer and the brides dad was also a farmer The wedding was on the last day of December and it was freezing Reception was in the village hall prepared by both of the mothers Beef stew and dumplings followed by a choice of Apple pie Treacle Pudding or Spotted Dick.


Can't beat having a spotted dick


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was just thinking that. When I got married in 1968 I had a decent job and was (I think) on 20 quid a week...... which would make 500 quid behind the bar A LOT of money.



Maybe he meant to type that he put £5.00 behind the bar and forgot the decimal point 😁


----------



## pawl (22 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can't beat having a spotted dick




I’ll report back when I’ve checked I like custard with my spotted dick


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2021)

Mrs Tenkaykev headed in to Poole on her Roberts complete with child seat loaded up with a shopping bag containing 15kg of kettlebells to simulate having our granddaughter on the back. Meanwhile the old tub of “Mint Crisp” paint has been applied to the ceiling of my shed.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can't beat having a spotted dick



Spotted Dick and Custard.


----------



## 12boy (22 Apr 2021)

Buenos dias, jovenes. Last night we went to a taco joint and gorged on tacos for me, enchiladas for Mrs 12 and guacamole for us both. Que rico.
Today is a test ride of my 82 Holdsworth in SA 3 speed mode. If I like it I will tweak it some more with newer brakes and levers and a SA bar end shifter. That will in turn require retaping, twining and shellacking the handlebars which will in turn require a honey leather saddle. There is an annual 3 speed tour in Lake Pepin Wisconsin which is supposed to recreate 1930s and 40s British 3 speed holiday cycling with tweedy garb, leather shoes and primus stoves for brewups. I can't see being able to do that but the bikes have always fascinated me. 
Be safe and well.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2021)

I've been for a walk this afternoon , walked through Holbrook Park in the sunshine, its still a bit chilly for the time of year but very nice in the sun.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Wythall is on a regular route I used to do to the Lickey Hills, and you're not far from the Earlswood Plant centre with its Wedges Bakery Cafe one of my favourite coffee stops.



We are not nearly as fit as you. We did a 14 mile loop today, from Wythall, along NCN 55 to Kings Norton, then to Kings Heath, then, back to Wythall, via the Stratford-on_Avon Canal Towpath.

The NCN 55 section was a bit strenuous, undulating I think is the polite term (bloody hilly was Mrs @BoldonLad's verdict).




We saw two narrow boats negotiating the Shirley Drawbridge (Bridge 8).


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are not nearly as fit as you. We did a 14 mile loop today, from Wythall, along NCN 55 to Kings Norton, then to Kings Heath, then, back to Wythall, via the Stratford-on_Avon Canal Towpath.
> 
> The NCN 55 section was a bit strenuous, undulating I think is the polite term (bloody hilly was Mrs @BoldonLad's verdict).
> 
> ...



That sounds like a great ride, well done.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are not nearly as fit as you. We did a 14 mile loop today, from Wythall, along NCN 55 to Kings Norton, then to Kings Heath, then, back to Wythall, via the Stratford-on_Avon Canal Towpath.
> 
> The NCN 55 section was a bit strenuous, undulating I think is the polite term (bloody hilly was Mrs @BoldonLad's verdict).
> 
> ...


I spent a lot of my childhood playing near the Shirley draw bridge. Happy days!


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are not nearly as fit as you. We did a 14 mile loop today, from Wythall, along NCN 55 to Kings Norton, then to Kings Heath, then, back to Wythall, via the Stratford-on_Avon Canal Towpath.
> 
> The NCN 55 section was a bit strenuous, undulating I think is the polite term (bloody hilly was Mrs @BoldonLad's verdict).
> 
> ...



Theres some good lumps round there, I remember riding back from the Lickey hills on my fixed one day, I got almost to the top of Lea End lane and had to stop, I couldn't roll the pedal over top dead centre, it was either step off or fall off, the annoying thing was I was only 5 or 10 yards from the top of the hill.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Buenos dias, jovenes. Last night we went to a taco joint and gorged on tacos for me, enchiladas for Mrs 12 and guacamole for us both. Que rico.
> Today is a test ride of my 82 Holdsworth in SA 3 speed mode. If I like it I will tweak it some more with newer brakes and levers and a SA bar end shifter. That will in turn require retaping, twining and shellacking the handlebars which will in turn require a honey leather saddle. There is an annual 3 speed tour in Lake Pepin Wisconsin which is supposed to recreate 1930s and 40s British 3 speed holiday cycling with tweedy garb, leather shoes and primus stoves for brewups. I can't see being able to do that but the bikes have always fascinated me.
> Be safe and well.


Don’t forget the pipe and monocle


----------



## gavroche (22 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Had a tidy up.
> 
> View attachment 585139


Where is the dry lube and wet lube?


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2021)

Awning put up - time for a cuppa.







Padstow in the distance. No sign of Rick Stein yet.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Theres some good lumps round there, I remember riding back from the Lickey hills on my fixed one day


I lived in Coventry for 20 years but I didn't hear of the Lickey Hills until about 20 years after I left. (I didn't used to look at OS maps back then. These days, I am forever studying different parts of the country and planning future rides.) I have still never been to them, and may never get round to it now since visits back to the Midlands with a bike are becoming increasingly rare.



dave r said:


> I got almost to the top of Lea End lane and had to stop, I couldn't roll the pedal over top dead centre, it was either step off or fall off, the annoying thing was I was only 5 or 10 yards from the top of the hill.


I get that a lot on my singlespeed bike, which gives me no assistance at all over TDC, unlike the chain on fixed. I have modified my pedal stroke by dropping my heels before TDC to allow me to push the crank more from the back rather than the top. That helps but only up to a point. I can manage short stretches of 10% but not much steeper than that, and only for a couple of hundred metres.

That's why I put a triple chainset and biggish cassette on my best bike - I can get up about 99% of UK climbs in a 28/30 bottom gear.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2021)

gavroche said:


> Where is the dry lube and wet lube?



In the bedroom? 😮😄😎


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2021)

Roasty toasty walk done. Short sleeves and very pleasant. Even the breeze feels much warmer today. The river has dropped a lot already.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2021)

Still got my post covid jab headache, the paracetamol don’t seem to be helping, so after consulting with Mrs Tenkaykev it’s time to get the big guns out and order a takeaway from our favourite Indian restaurant. 
Vegetable Pathia and an onion bhaji should be just what the doctor ordered 👍


----------



## gavroche (22 Apr 2021)

I can never understand people who pay thousands on a wedding. When we married , 34 years ago next month, we did the whole lot ourselves: with a bit of help from our daughters, we cooked all the food, hired a room in the pub , laid it all out and got married at the register office and we are still going strong now.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I lived in Coventry for 20 years but I didn't hear of the Lickey Hills until about 20 years after I left. (I didn't used to look at OS maps back then. These days, I am forever studying different parts of the country and planning future rides.) I have still never been to them, and may never get round to it now since visits back to the Midlands with a bike are becoming increasingly rare.
> 
> 
> I get that a lot on my singlespeed bike, which gives me no assistance at all over TDC, unlike the chain on fixed. I have modified my pedal stroke by dropping my heels before TDC to allow me to push the crank more from the back rather than the top. That helps but only up to a point. I can manage short stretches of 10% but not much steeper than that, and only for a couple of hundred metres.
> ...



I hadn't heard of the Lickey Hills till the first club I rode with in the mid 1980's took me there, and I'm unlikely to get out that way now. If you carry on past the Lickey Hills you've got the Waseley Hills Country Park with the Windmill Cafe, another good lumpy ride.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

I sp


Dirk said:


> I spent a lot of my childhood playing near the Shirley draw bridge. Happy days!


I spent a lot of my youth playing around Shirleys drawers


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> No, trick of the light.


Neat trick. 
Where can I buy one?


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

@Dave7, the moon in the afternoon/early evening.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can't beat having a spotted dick


Sliced and buttered.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sliced and buttered.



Thats different, I prefer mine with custard


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I hadn't heard of the Lickey Hills till the first club I rode with in the mid 1980's took me there, and I'm unlikely to get out that way now. If you carry on past the Lickey Hills you've got the Waseley Hills Country Park with the Windmill Cafe, another good lumpy ride.


Used to be a day trip out with my Mum & Dad, on the bus from Sparkhill to the Lickey Hills. It seemed so rural when I was little.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sliced and buttered.


That made my eyes water


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That made my eyes water


The slicing or the buttering?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> The slicing or the buttering?


Slicing of course.....it regularly gets buttered.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, the moon in the afternoon/early evening.
> View attachment 585179


There is supposed to be a good meteorite shower after sundown.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes! My sister just rang and told me that she and my niece had been driving along the A30 in Devon a couple of days ago when the car's engine suddenly cut out. The road there is a very busy dual carriageway. Sis managed to coast over to the left, then both of them scrambled up a grassy embankment to safety. They phoned for a breakdown truck, but that took 3 hours to arrive. After a few minutes a brave (but foolhardy?) motorist stopped and shouted that the dead car was in a very dangerous position and volunteered to push it up onto the embankment. He pretty much managed to get it off the road.
> 
> That could have gone very bad, very quickly!


Son no 2 was working out of Great Yarmouth and commuted every weekend for a while to Oban. He had a new company vehicle, one of these large Japanese pickups. In the outside lane on the M6 the engine cut out suddenly when he was doing at least 70, probably 80mph. Had to make an emergency drift to the hard shoulder but fortunately a lorry driver had noticed his problem and blocked all overtaking by straddling lanes until he got over. That particular vehicle he said spent more time on recovery trucks than actually driving and since it was a contact hire he handed it back after several incidents. The service managers wife even got stranded at the Rest and be Thankful when delivering it back to Oban after one abortive repair. Nobody could find out what was actually wrong with it. Some unlucky soul would have bought it eventually.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> There is supposed to be a good meteorite shower after sundown.


I've just had a shower and ready for bed


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just had a shower and ready for bed


Is there a connection I am missing ?


----------



## oldwheels (22 Apr 2021)

Nice run out on the trike to keep the legs moving. One layer less of clothing and lighter gloves so must be getting warmer. More bird life on the loch tho' nothing spectacular.
I watched a pair of geese come over and wheel round and land on the old town dam. They must have some system of communicating as there was no hesitation as they circled round and landed together on the water.
Up at the docs. I notice they have a new hospital car emblazoned with yellow and green squares and the word 'Doctor" in large letters on both sides. Green flashers in the grill I think also but unfortunately deer cannot read and there is already a small dent just behind the driver's side headlamp. The last car got written off by hitting a deer as the drivers are probably not attuned to look out for eyes shining at the roadside and also do not know the prime danger areas.
This is supposed to encourage tourists to pull over and let them past but I hae ma doots. The horror stories I heard from doctors make you seriously wonder about the sanity of some drivers.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The horror stories I heard from doctors make you seriously wonder about the sanity of some drivers.


[Serious Mode]
Yes - there are some real nutcases driving around out there! 
[/Serious Mode]


[YouTube Mode]
Oh, what's this I see... 




[/YouTube Mode]


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just had a shower and ready for bed


You'll miss the meteor shower!


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We haven't spoken for the last 53 years but so what.


low key small budget registry office do in 1976 for Mrs JK and I .I haven’t spoken since 1978 , Mrs JK speaks I listen.
This morning I “had a go” at the garden shed .










I know it doesn’t look a lot different, but I can get in and find things . I have so much lawn weed and feed , I may even put some on the lawn.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> low key small budget registry office do in 1976 for Mrs JK and I .I haven’t spoken since 1978 , Mrs JK speaks I listen.
> This morning I “had a go” at the garden shed .
> View attachment 585217
> 
> ...



I think I spotted two or three garden gnomes in photo 1 😁


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think I spotted two or three garden gnomes in photo 1 😁


They were in hibernation ,now out on the patio.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2021)

Good evening. Struggling to keep up with you lot today. We've been together 42 years and married for 40. There were 11 guests at our wedding. It was the night when who shot JR was revealed........yes we did all gather round the telly.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2021)

Speaking of telly even after 42 years I cannot understand the shite Mrs P watches on TV.

Tonight there are four women, all called Clare, living in a house. One of them owns the house, the other three don't.

There is a panel who have to work out which of the four Clares owns the house.

It's a crock of shite.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Speaking of telly even after 42 years I cannot understand the shite Mrs P watches on TV.
> 
> Tonight there are four women, all called Clare, living in a house. One of them owns the house, the other three don't.
> 
> ...


The Poor Clare's!


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> The Poor Clare's!


Oh very good👍


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Oh very good👍


From County Clare.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> From County Clare.



🎶It’s a long long way from Clare to here…🎶


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> 🎶It’s a long long way from Clare to here…🎶


🎶There's four who share this room 
And we work hard for the crack. 
Sleeping late on Sundays 
And we never got to Mass. ...🎶

Named by a chance remark on a building site in London.


----------



## davelincs (23 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Welcome to the real world! Hopefully you'll still be young enough to enjoy it.



Yes I’m retiring early, I applied for voluntary redundancy and somehow managed to get it.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Apr 2021)

It's a wee bit chilly here this morning -1c


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's a wee bit chilly here this morning -1c


Bang on zero here just now. Going to be another lovely day though. As much as I love an early cycle before it gets busy, I don’t enjoy my fingers and tootsies getting frozen so just going to walk just now and hope I have some mojo for going later.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> As much as I love an early cycle before it gets busy, I don’t enjoy my fingers and tootsies getting frozen.


We call them boobs around here but you keep 'em warm girl


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2021)

Good day to you all. A beautiful clear sunny morning has dawned. 7⁰ but feels chilly, daft I know.

Yesterday was astonishingly busy but means I got loads of stuff done. The key thing was the allotment. All sorted apart from deciding where to sow spinach, spring onions, lettuce. This is important as sowing in the wrong spot will mean no space for other crops later.

I'm about to tackle using Komoot!! People say it's excellent for planning gravel rides but I struggle with it. I can't decide if it's me or others defending a preferred alternative to the big boys. I did a webinar on how to plot etc. That I can do but interpreting the map key and paths, bridleways etc. is difficult. My first experience of OSM and so far I prefer Ordnance Survey.

Out for a ride later, ALDI dash and my turn to make tea.

@Mo1959 have you ridden the titanium from Spa Cycles yet?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We call them boobs around here but you keep 'em warm girl


David!! Behave yourself!


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Drago (23 Apr 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2021)

Good morning all.
And in today's news .
U Utilities cleared the sewer/drain problem. Took a good while as it went back to the main manhole near the main road. The house smells fine now (if I keep my shoes on).
We are planning a 'Dirk' today.....local pub for fish n chips. I tried to book a table at the pub.....no can do, has to be done on line. So went on line AND.......no can do.....has to be done 48 hrs in advance.
UK weather PLUS a thing called life PLUS eating outside and they need 48 hrs!!! When we called in it was virtually empty, I wonder why .


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> David!! Behave yourself!


Sorry, I apologise


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2021)

I'm just wondering out loud. While finishing my coffee I've read the Guardian reports about the Home Office considering documentation, "Covid passports", for those wanting to travel abroad on holiday.

I hadn't realised this but the article implies hundreds of thousands are revving up for a holiday in the sun. I don't get it. Why would you take the risk? Does the government seriously believe holiday-makers will self-isolate on returning home? I know several who ignored self-isolation requirements last year!!!

Immunity? Anyone else noticed this word creeping in to describe those who've been vaccinated? It's not immunity it's only being vaccinated against the virus.

People are selfish. I don't understand them.

I'll go and play with Komoot now.


----------



## Paulus (23 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
A lovely start to the day here.

A longish dog walk soon and then a bimble on the bike before meeting up with a couple of members of the escape committee this afternoon for an ale or three this afternoon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm just wondering out loud. While finishing my coffee I've read the Guardian reports about the Home Office considering documentation, "Covid passports", for those wanting to travel abroad on holiday.
> 
> I hadn't realised this but the article implies hundreds of thousands are revving up for a holiday in the sun. I don't get it. Why would you take the risk? Does the government seriously believe holiday-makers will self-isolate on returning home? I know several who ignored self-isolation requirements last year!!!
> 
> ...



You’d have thought that perhaps all of the upheaval and death would have given people pause for thought and a re-evaluation of their lives. I’m sure that it has in a lot of instances but there’s the steady drip of “ news” articles and other PR stuff promoted by the travel industry, desperate to return to the status quo.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day to you all. A beautiful clear sunny morning has dawned. 7⁰ but feels chilly, daft I know.
> 
> Yesterday was astonishingly busy but means I got loads of stuff done. The key thing was the allotment. All sorted apart from deciding where to sow spinach, spring onions, lettuce. This is important as sowing in the wrong spot will mean no space for other crops later.
> 
> ...


Yes, been out a couple of times. Might take it today. It's a nice comfy ride and the wheels are lovely. It was set up perfectly from the box and the gears just snick in beautifully.

Another gorgeous walk done and I think it is warming up a bit already.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2021)

Morning. 5 deg here and sunny. 


Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Yay! Tis Fish Friday 
Will nip into Wadebridge in search of a decent chippie later.
Currently about to have our 2nd cuppa in bed, overlooking Padstow. 
Still no sign of Rick Stein yet.
Sign of the times - 5 units on site and we are the only caravan, all the others are mohos.


----------



## Paulus (23 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> You’d have thought that perhaps all of the upheaval and death would have given people pause for thought and a re-evaluation of their lives. I’m sure that it has in a lot of instances but there’s the steady drip of “ news” articles and other PR stuff promoted by the travel industry, desperate to return to the status quo.


On a similar vein, on the PM program R4 yesterday there was a long piece about the virtual meeting between world leaders about climate change. This was followed by an article on driving tests resuming. They spoke to a couple of women who took the test yesterday and had passed. At the end of the piece Eddie Mayer asked one of them about climate change and why they wanted to join the school run and use the car instead of walking and using public transport as she had done up to now.
Her answer was that she had done her bit for climate change up to now and was not going back.
I think that she hasn't really grasped the idea of changing your lifestyle to help the planet.
It is similar to those who are rushing to book a couple of weeks on a Costa and hang the consequences.


----------



## Salad Dodger (23 Apr 2021)

Good morning all. 

Down here in the South East, the day has dawned bright and sunny, but there is a fresh breeze so it looks like a day for a coat. 

Miss Salad is having trouble with the laces of her work safety boots, even as I write, and I may have to go on the search for some more suitable replacements today. 

Also, today I get my second covid jab. (I wish I could have invented a covid vaccine. I would have called it Jibbyjib. That way, people could have got a Jibbyjib jab......) 

Finally, on a less whimsical note, if any of you can spare a moment in your thoughts or prayers today, send positive thoughts to my friend Sue, who has had two ops recently for breast cancer, and is due to get her results today. 

Take care, everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay! Tis Fish Friday
> Will nip into Wadebridge in search of a decent chippie later.
> ...


I was a out to ask what a moho was when the penny dropped


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was a out to ask what a moho was when the penny dropped


So long as there's no mofos in the Mohos, I'm cool.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees.
Another glorious morning 


Salad Dodger said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Down here in the South East, the day has dawned bright and sunny, but there is a fresh breeze so it looks like a day for a coat.
> 
> ...


Very best wishes to your Friend Sue, Mr Dodger, hope the results are favourable.
With regard to laces Mrs Tenkaykev purchased some for her new walking boots she found the supplied laces just a tad too short for her liking. She purchased them online from a place called " biglaces.co.uk" and they arrived the next day. ( I never realised the breadth of options with regard to laces )


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Apr 2021)

Cycling this morning third ride this week , at this rate I may even get fit- ish . On the holiday travel front , one of my regular routes takes me round the southern perimeter of Luton Airport . So that has been a good indicator of the state of the holiday and aviation industry. PaulSB I caught the last 5 minutes of that Clare house programme ,I was waiting for the news . You were being kind , what was it doing on prime time BBC 1 . At best it was afternoon channel 5 material.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> So long as there's no mofos in the Mohos, I'm cool.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2021)

On a completely off topic, topic, Brazil Nuts!

I like to read a random article each day that expands my knowledge into areas that I'm not familiar with. While I'm familiar with Brazil nuts, and very familiar indeed with the chocolate coated variety ( grown by grafting a brazil nut stem onto a cocoa bush 😉 ) , yesterday I learned about why in a container of mixed nuts, the Brazils will eventually rise to the top.
I now know a little about Fluid Dynamics and convection currents in bodies containing assorted solids in random orientations. I can see it now, Christmas 2021, I take the top off a tub of mixed nuts and before offering them around I pass on my new found knowledge while family and friends hang on to every word. ( or the more likely response of "Oh f*ck off Kev and give us a nut")


----------



## oldwheels (23 Apr 2021)

Nice sunny calm day again. My outside temp sensor is hidden in the middle of a shrub [I almost wrote bush there but decided it was not wise  ] and is showing 17.6C. The sun in the morning certainly warms up the house nicely as the heating is turned off and I only have a small fire in the evening, more for the appearance really than any heat it gives.
Should really have a last turn down Loch na Keal before the roads get too busy and all the parking spaces filled up with mohos. Cannot be bothered today so just have a rest day.
Calmac just sent me advice for travellers for my trip to Oban on Monday. The assumption is that I am travelling on holiday despite there being a return booked for the same day.
People are advised to get tested twice before travelling to any island. Cynics are wondering just how many will bother.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> So long as there's no mofos in the Mohos, I'm cool.


But have they found their mojos?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2021)

I've been up since 08:30 and I am knackered! I didn't get to sleep until about 04:30 and it was not a deep sleep.

The reason I got up while still tired is that I have been trying to get my broken smart meter comms unit fixed for months and today is the day that broken smart meter comms unit fixer person is due. I was told to expect her/him 09:00 - 13:00 and didn't want to be upstairs snoring when (s)he knocked at the door.

I'm going to try to doze off on the sofa downstairs and get another couple of hours sleep. It is a really nice day here so I'm hoping that I don't have to hang about until 13:00 for comms fixer to arrive. I'd like to go out on my bike for a decent ride.

Worse still would be comms fixer NOT arriving because then I would be back into the British Gas complaints system...



Juan Kog said:


> On the holiday travel front , one of my regular routes takes me round the southern perimeter of Luton Airport . So that has been a good indicator of the state of the holiday and aviation industry.


My recently retired sister worked for Luton council. They had invested heavily in Luton Airport, which took a BIG financial hit from the collapse of the travel industry due to Covid-19. As a result, the council are making hundreds of redundancies. Not great for younger workers who lose their jobs, not great for the ones left who will have to do more work, and not great for local people whose services will no doubt be slashed further...

Great for my sister though... She was hanging on for her pension, but got to retire to Devon 3 years early with enough redundancy pay to make up a lot of the shortfall in her pension.

That's yer lot... I'm going to try to sleep. What's the betting that I have just dozed off when fixer arrives?!


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was a out to ask what a moho was when the penny dropped


New one, 2014 onwards, Tails
2007 - 2012, Tails
Old one, pre 2007, Heads


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2021)

I was up at 0600.
Got very tired by 0900ish so went back to bed.
Just woke up, feeling groggy but (i think) better for the kip.
The plan is to listen to Pop Master, have a shave and shower, get MrsD in the wheelchair and walk to the pub.
Fish n chips I think** but they used to do a mean gammon n egg.
**assuming their crap system lets us eat.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> On a completely off topic, topic, Brazil Nuts!
> 
> I like to read a random article each day that expands my knowledge into areas that I'm not familiar with. While I'm familiar with Brazil nuts, and very familiar indeed with the chocolate coated variety ( grown by grafting a brazil nut stem onto a cocoa bush 😉 ) , yesterday I learned about why in a container of mixed nuts, the Brazils will eventually rise to the top.
> I now know a little about Fluid Dynamics and convection currents in bodies containing assorted solids in random orientations. I can see it now, Christmas 2021, I take the top off a tub of mixed nuts and before offering them around I pass on my new found knowledge while family and friends hang on to every word. ( or the more likely response of "Oh f*ck off Kev and give us a nut"



Its the same reason that means in a bag of mixed veg the peas always end up at the bottom of the packet.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2021)

I've just been jabbed for the second time, now having a cake and a  before finishing the shopping.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Apr 2021)

Another day another insult, from a new member too, I sometimes wonder why I bother with this site


----------



## Paulus (23 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Another day another insult, from a new member too, I sometimes wonder why I bother with this site


Who has upset you this time?


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Its the same reason that means in a bag of mixed veg the peas always end up at the bottom of the packet.


Easy overcome.
Open at the bottom!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's yer lot... I'm going to try to sleep. What's the betting that I have just dozed off when fixer arrives?!


Aargh - still awake.  

No sign yet of meter comms fixer, with 30 minutes left of their 4 hour appointment window...


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2021)

I have bimbled. 30 miles and a gorgeous day, although the easterly tail wind I was hoping for never materialised.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2021)

Hmm... I got a 30 minute nap in and now feel back in the and of the living - it's as if my brain was out of focus before, and now it isn't!

Well, since I have to carry on waiting for the fixer who probably won't fix, I might as well get back to work on the puzzle game that I will probably never finish, for computer puzzle game fans who probably wouldn't play it anyway!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, since I have to carry on waiting for the fixer who probably won't fix, I might as well get back to work on the puzzle game that I will probably never finish, for computer puzzle game fans who probably wouldn't play it anyway!


Ha ha - threatening to do some work did the trick... The engineer just rang to check that I am in - ETA now 30 minutes. Looks like I might get a bike ride in later after all!


----------



## gavroche (23 Apr 2021)

Good afternoon. Our cat, Rusty, has had a fight and must have lost as he has a nasty gash on the side of his face, bleeding and wet so I took him to the vet at 9 am. I was told to get him back after 2 pm and the bill will be around £100.  He is not insured but we had him about 5 years now so not bad value really.


----------



## Salad Dodger (23 Apr 2021)

A late breakfast was taken at 'Spoons today, followed by a meander round to the doctors for my second jab. 

Update from my friend: the tissue taken in her second op was clear of pre cancer cells, as were the lymph nodes that were taken at the same time. She will meet the oncologist soon to discuss follow up chemo/radiotherapy, but she feels she has taken a big step forwards. Hopefully, we can meet up in a pub garden this weekend and I can buy her and her partner some beers.. 

Right, gotta go. Hoovering to be done....


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Another day another insult, from a new member too, I sometimes wonder why I bother with this site


Tale no notice......Classic doesn't mean it


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2021)

Got our pub lunch in. Fish n chips for me, gammon egg n chips for MrsD.
Not bad @ 2 for £10.99.
Sadly the beer and wine was extra


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Tale no notice......Classic doesn't mean it


What, @numbnuts didn't notice his other 116,000 posts?


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Got our pub lunch in. Fish n chips for me, gammon egg n chips for MrsD.
> Not bad @ 2 for £10.99.
> Sadly the beer and wine was extra
> View attachment 585307



That looks like a good feed.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Apr 2021)

I've been 

 and the said post has now been removed and status quo has been resolved.
I just wish some people would agree that we can disagree without makes rude personal comments.
I don't think our paths will cross again as I have added him to my ignore list which is getting longer


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2021)

This old piece of film just came up on my facebook page, interesting to watch the cyclists dodging trams, horse and carts and horse deposits.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Apr 2021)

Some people never learn, a cyclist, no a thug on a bike comes to mind, now wishing me harm.
The best thing for me to do is bugger off as my blood pressure is rising fast.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2021)

_Dodgy smart meters/comms signal in Todmorden_ *5*; _British Gas comms fixer guy_ *0*!!! 

I used to hate having people watching over me while I worked so I showed him down into the cellar and left him to it. I thought I'd take the opportunity to clean my best bike while the kit was being fixed.

It seemed to be taking a long time so I took my singlespeed bike outside and cleaned that too.

Hmm, no sign of fixer guy... Defrost the fridge!

And then... play games on my phone.

He eventually surfaced and admitted defeat. He had replaced the comms unit and the new one picked up a signal for a few seconds and then failed in the same way that the old one had. He said that the signal isn't great in this town and would be even worse down in the cellar. Also, the meters themselves are older models so he has booked replacement meters and _another_ replacement comms unit. There is a 28 day lead time on these jobs so it will be another month before the next attempt.

I have a feeling that this problem is going to linger on and on... 

The traffic has built up now. I'll go for a shorter ride later once it gets quiet again.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2021)

What I forgot to say was that I would not be too fussed about whether BG's tech can read my meters remotely 4 times a year - I would be happy to read the meters myself and submit the readings online. _*Only I can't, because I have smart meters*_... apparently BG will read them remotely instead!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> What I forgot to say was that I would not be too fussed about whether BG's tech can read my meters remotely 4 times a year - I would be happy to read the meters myself and submit the readings online. _*Only I can't, because I have smart meters*_... apparently BG will read them remotely instead!


BG fitted my smart meters and they can be read - I have to press a button on one but the other just has a display

good job really because they went dumb when I changed company - as you are encouraged to do by the government!

Dunno who designed this smart meter system but the version 1 was moronic - I spent many years designing, programming and implementing computer and comms systems and if I had done that one I would hang my head in shame!!!
Although I suspect it was just the government bit of the design that caused to stupidity!


----------



## oldwheels (23 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> This old piece of film just came up on my facebook page, interesting to watch the cyclists dodging trams, horse and carts and horse deposits.



I remember well the old Glasgow tram lines. I would never have crossed at the angles some of these cyclists used. Biggest danger if the angle was not right was getting a wheel stuck in the rail. never came off or got stuck but it was something you had always to remember.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been
> View attachment 585317
> and the said post has now been removed and status quo has been resolved.
> I just wish some people would agree that we can disagree without makes rude personal comments.
> I don't think our paths will cross again as I have added him to my ignore list which is getting longer


Tbh.....i don't have anyone on an ignore list. If I don't like their comments or attitude I just flick past and literally ignore them.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I remember well the old Glasgow tram lines. I would never have crossed at the angles some of these cyclists used. Biggest danger if the angle was not right was getting a wheel stuck in the rail. never came off or got stuck but it was something you had always to remember.


I was dragged up in Wallasey. Between us an Birkenhead was "the four bridges".... all cobbles and rail lines.
As you say, you MUST cross at the correct angle. I remember my Bro coming home with a broken nose and black eye after he misjudged it.


----------



## Drago (23 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Some people never learn, a cyclist, no a thug on a bike comes to mind, now wishing me harm.
> The best thing for me to do is bugger off as my blood pressure is rising fast.


Its to be expected that a big rock star like you would habe the occasional problem with stalking fans, Jon. I'm sure your minders will keep you safe.


----------



## pawl (23 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay! Tis Fish Friday
> Will nip into Wadebridge in search of a decent chippie later.
> ...




I normally don’t like Cornish Pasties but have never tasted a genuine Cornish one I was in Padstow a few years ago Changed my mind after tasting one I bought at a pie shop in Padstow.

Perhaps Cornish Pasties should have protected status like Stilton cheese and Melton Mowbray pork pies


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> I normally don’t like Cornish Pasties but have never tasted a genuine Cornish one I was in Padstow a few years ago Changed my mind after tasting one I bought at a pie shop in Padstow.
> 
> Perhaps Cornish Pasties should have protected status like Stilton cheese and Melton Mowbray pork pies


I thought that they had?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I remember well the old Glasgow tram lines. I would never have crossed at the angles some of these cyclists used. Biggest danger if the angle was not right was getting a wheel stuck in the rail. never came off or got stuck but it was something you had always to remember.


My Dad used to ride his bike around Liverpool. He told me that if you got your wheel stuck in the tram line you had to wheel it to the tram depot to get it out
I was a kid at the time - he may have been exaggerating - it is the sort of thing I would say - but it may have been the true if you were near the depot!

He also told me a lot about RAF bikes during the war - apparently the correct course of action on getting a new bike was to knock the cotter pins out and replace them - the supplied ones were rubbish - dunno where they got new ones from but as they were on an air force base I suspect there was a workshop with a sideline


----------



## Drago (23 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I sometimes wonder why I bother with this site


Where else could you get inane drivel of the ridiculousness I trot out?


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Where else could you get inane drivel of the ridiculousness I trot out?


Inane drivel , now you tell me . I have always taken your pronouncements very seriously.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> BG fitted my smart meters and they can be read - I have to press a button on one but the other just has a display
> 
> good job really because they went dumb when I changed company - as you are encouraged to do by the government!


I _CAN_ read the meters but when I log in to my account there is nowhere to enter the readings and I am told that it will be done automatically. Which it WOULD BE... if my smart meter comms unit were not playing up... 

I had a look down in the cellar. Before the 'repair' there was a red error light showing all the time on the comms box. Now it goes off, leaving 2 green leds for a while, but then I get the error led again.

I checked my account - the system hasn't managed to upload any new readings today in between errors. The last smart readings were taken in November 2020.


----------



## 12boy (23 Apr 2021)

If one of the Clares was a really sweet technogeek would she be EClare?
As far as ignoring buttons go as I set it up to ignore this thread which is my favorite. Of corse the outcome was I ignored myself?
Had a very nice 20 mile SS ride. Fastest one this year, I believe. And, plenty of juice left to go shopping.
So a friend came by and I wound up giving him two 26 inch wheels with almost new 2 inch tires so this morning he gave me a handmade, 40lb draw, hickory and bamboo long bow with a string he had also made. Now I have 2 bows...a 46 lb recurve and the longbow. Nice guy who cannot stand to be beholden to anyone.


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Perhaps Cornish Pasties should have protected status like Stilton cheese and Melton Mowbray pork pies


They already are. 
https://www.gov.uk/protected-food-drink-names/cornish-pasty


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> If one of the Clares was a really sweet technogeek would she be EClare?
> As far as ignoring buttons go as I set it up to ignore this thread which is my favorite. Of corse the outcome was I ignored myself?
> Had a very nice 20 mile SS ride. Fastest one this year, I believe. And, plenty of juice left to go shopping.
> So a friend came by and I wound up giving him two 26 inch wheels with almost new 2 inch tires so this morning he gave me a handmade, 40lb draw, hickory and bamboo long bow with a string he had also made. Now I have 2 bows...a 46 lb recurve and the longbow. Nice guy who cannot stand to be beholden to anyone.
> View attachment 585397


Do you reckon you could manage a firing rate of twelve arrows per minute with the longbow?


----------



## 12boy (24 Apr 2021)

I have never tried to shoot either my recurve or the longbow for speed. I do try to keep the arrows in my yard and actually hit the target occassionally. Sometime this week I will see how many I can shoot in a minute. I understand the 46 lb recurve would be enough power to kill a deer with a broadhead at 30 yards or less but the longbow would require being closer if it would do the job at all. People here much prefer an elk since there is a lot more meat on the average elk than the average deer, and I would think a 55 or 60 lb draw would be a better choice for elk.
Drawing a compound bow is much easier, and since when fully drawn the pull is much less it is easier to hit the target. Sometimes in the summer I will shoot 100 arrows a day and keeping focus gets harder as you go on. Shooting a 60 lb draw would take a while before I could be as proficient, and that isn't very. If I were to go hunting, which I never have I would need a teacher. Getting the animal to the truck once killed is another matter. 
Speaking of big game, today was the first day I've seen the prairie dogs out this spring and yesterday I saw 1/2 dozen pelicans drowsing in the sun by the river. There is a little slough next to my neighbors, and he saw 3 Great Blue Herons there on Tuesday.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2021)

Morning. Slightly milder but dull start this morning. Think I’ll just walk today. Takes me a few weeks to build back up to cycling most days without a break so every second day will do just now.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> I have never tried to shoot either my recurve or the longbow for speed. I do try to keep the arrows in my yard and actually hit the target occassionally. Sometime this week I will see how many I can shoot in a minute. I understand the 46 lb recurve would be enough power to kill a deer with a broadhead at 30 yards or less but the longbow would require being closer if it would do the job at all. People here much prefer an elk since there is a lot more meat on the average elk than the average deer, and I would think a 55 or 60 lb draw would be a better choice for elk.
> Drawing a compound bow is much easier, and since when fully drawn the pull is much less it is easier to hit the target. Sometimes in the summer I will shoot 100 arrows a day and keeping focus gets harder as you go on. Shooting a 60 lb draw would take a while before I could be as proficient, and that isn't very. If I were to go hunting, which I never have I would need a teacher. Getting the animal to the truck once killed is another matter.
> Speaking of big game, today was the first day I've seen the prairie dogs out this spring and yesterday I saw 1/2 dozen pelicans drowsing in the sun by the river. There is a little slough next to my neighbors, and he saw 3 Great Blue Herons there on Tuesday.


Blue Herons are rare in the UK. We got a sight of one on Anglesey maybe 10 years ago.
We were on a regular walk around what is known as the inland sea and until we saw all the twitchers had no idea there was one around.
The funny part (to us) was that all the twitchers were in one area and we saw it in a different place.......some had travelled many miles and they weren't happy when we told them.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2021)

Morning all .
I am being 'sent out' early this morning. MrsDs hair straighteners have packed in and she can't live without them .
Then we have a 20 mile round trip for her pre-'op Covid test. I mean.....20 miles just to have a swab shoved up her conk ...progress eh.
Then our daughter is coming to give MrsD a foot treatment (she is qualified).
Lpool are live at 12:30 so we may follow that with a BBQ


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (24 Apr 2021)

I have risen!

Up early at 0600hrs to walk Muttley. Don't feel good, very dehydrated from the stuf theyve given me to clear me out and I can't drink anything. Only consolation is itll be over soon.


----------



## Paulus (24 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's nice and sunny out there.
Today is our son's birthday, 33, where have the years gone.
We are meeting up at a local pub/restaurant at lunchtime. We will also be meeting the new woman in his life for the first time. He has known her for the best part of a year.

There seemed to be a large gathering of people on the local field last night so it is with trepidation that I will take the dog out and see what devastation has been left behind. 

Stay safe everyone, enjoy the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2021)

Morning. Yet another nice day here. 

Hope you feel better soon @Drago

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Salad Dodger (24 Apr 2021)

Good morning, peeps. 

The sun is shining brightly over the Thames Riviera, so today may be a good day to park myself in a pub garden for a couple of hours and quaff some amber nectar. Or in my case, dark nectar because I am, in more ways than one, a stout man. 

Happy pottering, peeps!


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Padstein this morning. Might take the ferry over to Rock, if there's not too many London w***ers around.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2021)

Nice walk done. Bluebells are only just appearing here now. No doubt they have been out for a few weeks down south?


----------



## Paulus (24 Apr 2021)

As expected. Gates broken and rubbish everywhere. 
Council already there clearing up.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice walk done. Bluebells are only just appearing here now. No doubt they have been out for a few weeks down south?


They're going over now.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 585432
> View attachment 585433
> 
> As expected. Gates broken and rubbish everywhere.
> Council already there clearing up.


Did you try getting the barbeque home?


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2021)

The St Breock monolith - the largest neolithic monolith in cornwall. Dates back approximately 4000 years.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Up early at 0600hrs to walk Muttley. Don't feel good, very dehydrated from the stuf theyve given me to clear me out and I can't drink anything. Only consolation is itll be over soon.


In the immortal words of Corporal Jack Jones, _"They don't like it up 'em"._

Best o'luck, and may you get the outcome you want.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2021)

Must be coffee and jigsaw time.  I'll try a tricky one and keep myself amused for a while. Seems much more fun than housework!


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2021)

Right....just off to empty the cack tank.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Apr 2021)

I defend the right to wave, if you disapprove taking it up with the mods, thank you.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I defend the right to wave, if you disapprove taking it up with the mods, thank you.


So long as it's only the hand(s) used.


----------



## Paulus (24 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I defend the right to wave, if you disapprove taking it up with the mods, thank you.


Depends what you are waving


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2021)

Have I missed something with all this hand waving malarkey?


----------



## numbnuts (24 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Depends what you are waving


🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 A white unprivileged English flag


----------



## numbnuts (24 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Have I missed something with all this hand waving malarkey?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be coffee and jigsaw time.  I'll try a tricky one and keep myself amused for a while. Seems much more fun than housework!


What's a tricky coffee


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What's a tricky coffee


The trick is getting Molly 🐱 to make it, but she hasn't mastered it yet.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Depends what you are waving


Numnuts.....the famous willy waver


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Padstein this morning. Might take the ferry over to Rock, if there's not too many London w***ers around.


What constitutes a London worker ??


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 585432
> View attachment 585433
> 
> As expected. Gates broken and rubbish everywhere.
> Council already there clearing up.


Worse than animals some people....disgusting.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Worse than animals some people....disgusting.


 
You most properly find to call them “animals” is against their human rights 
the correct name would be anti - environmentalists


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> You most properly find to call them “animals” is against their human rights
> the correct name would be anti - environmentalists


Ahhhh.....can I retract that comment please.
Don't want to offend those dirty b#$@*"#$s


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhhh.....can I retract that comment please.
> Don't want to offend those dirty b#$@*"#$s


No, and I doubt they'd care.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Apr 2021)

I presume they work on the basis that Mummy will come along and clear up after them

of course - they will go mad if you treat then like children


----------



## oldwheels (24 Apr 2021)

Nice sunny day but more wind. 
Shopping done early then a run on the trike when I realised the wind was stronger than expected and blowing downhill as well so making climbing harder.
Pair of geese on the loch probably preparing a nest on the far shore where there is no path.
Primroses are out and the broom is making yellow splashes of colour.
My bluebells at home are starting to flower as I have a sequence of snowdrops, daffodils and now bluebells in the same area. Unfortunately Bishop Weed is also starting to appear and has to be culled as soon as possible.


----------



## rustybolts (24 Apr 2021)

Hi Folks, I am getting my first jab of the Astra Zenica vaccine tomorrow morning at 8.30 am , we are slow on the roll out in Ireland, What kind of side -effects can I expect ? do most people get any after effects ? Please share your experiences with the AZ jab , much appreciated 
e


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks.
Up early as granddaughter slept over. She has a “ Frozen “ themed inflatable bed but likes to snuggle up between grandad and grandma 😊
I woke in the night teetering on the edge of the bed as my space had gradually been encroached, on so I took myself off to the spare bedroom.
Up at 6:30 to prepare her a breakfast of toast with honey, chocolate milk and the best part of a punnet of fresh local strawberries before settling down to watch a few episodes of “ Paw Patrol”
Her mum’s collected her and I’ve been back to bed for a “ power nap “ 
👍😎


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Apr 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Hi Folks, I am getting my first jab of the Astra Zenica vaccine tomorrow morning at 8.30 am , we are slow on the roll out in Ireland, What kind of side -effects can I expect ? do most people get any after effects ? Please share your experiences with the AZ jab , much appreciated
> e


Hi Rusty, I had my second jab on Tuesday of this week. Much like the first I just had a bit of a sore arm followed by a bit of a headache for a couple of days. Plenty of fluids and a couple of paracetamol every four hours sorted me out.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Hi Folks, I am getting my first jab of the Astra Zenica vaccine tomorrow morning at 8.30 am , we are slow on the roll out in Ireland, What kind of side -effects can I expect ? do most people get any after effects ? Please share your experiences with the AZ jab , much appreciated
> e


The needle going in felt less uncomfortable than a midge bite and I noticed no significant side effects!


----------



## GM (24 Apr 2021)

....Another busy day ahead!


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2021)

Harlyn Sands





Mussel beds 





Pub lunch at St Mabyn Inn.


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Hi Folks, I am getting my first jab of the Astra Zenica vaccine tomorrow morning at 8.30 am , we are slow on the roll out in Ireland, What kind of side -effects can I expect ? do most people get any after effects ? Please share your experiences with the AZ jab , much appreciated
> e



I've just had my second one, no side effects, the first one was just a stiff wrist and heavy arm on the day of the jab and a bit tired and sleepy on the following day.


----------



## 12boy (24 Apr 2021)

Geez Dirk, you truly are in God's Country.
Today is a warm and sunny one after the am frost burns off. Perhaps my wife can make some decisions and some lettuce may be planted this afternoon. The next task will be setting up my irrigation system and then I will simply wait a few weeks for the tomatoes, beans, cukes and squash. Who knows....I might get some arching in to fill my idle hours then.
Be safe and well...good luck with your hospital stay, Drago.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Apr 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Hi Folks, I am getting my first jab of the Astra Zenica vaccine tomorrow morning at 8.30 am , we are slow on the roll out in Ireland, What kind of side -effects can I expect ? do most people get any after effects ? Please share your experiences with the AZ jab , much appreciated
> e


I had no side effects. May have been a bit tired on the day after the second one but hard to tell as I am often tired for other reasons.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Apr 2021)

Dunwalkin


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Dunwalkin
> 
> View attachment 585509


And the different colours mean...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2021)

Ooh, incoming email...



British Gas said:


> _"Thank you for booking a smart meter appointment. Once it's up and running, you'll be able to see how much energy you're using in pounds and pence. And you won't have to worry about sending us your meter readings any more - your smart meter will send them to us automatically."_


I don't believe you - I already have smart meters, but they are acting pretty dumb!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> And the different colours mean...


Pace I think if it’s Garmin. Think red is faster if I remember correctly.

Yep. This was my ride yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ooh, incoming email...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you - I already have smart meters, but they are acting pretty dumb!


They have that covered under the "once it's up and running" part.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> And the different colours mean...


No idear, but what Mo said looks about right


----------



## pawl (24 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The trick is getting Molly 🐱 to make it, but she hasn't mastered it yet.




What does Molly say. me owe


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> What does Molly say. me owe


She says, make your own feckin coffee.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Pace I think if it’s Garmin. Think red is faster if I remember correctly.
> 
> Yep. This was my ride yesterday.


Sorry but don't believe you. It looks nothing like a willy.
Well, maybe, possibly, after a night on the beer.


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Apr 2021)

Vaccination news . I have had my second jab this afternoon at our GP surgery. Mrs JK and I fitted it in the middle of our walk . My “ pale and wan “ act has worked  , Mrs JK is cooking dinner.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Apr 2021)

Been looking for information about the elections

all our constituencies have changed - looks like we have been changed to a posh area - all the local privately owned houses have been grouped together and the poor people in the council estates have been kept in separate areas. 
Sounds like someone is trying to find a way to get a Conservative onto the council!! Good luck with that round here!!!


Anyway - important point is that we are now officially posh - and our address says Cheshire so it must be true


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Been looking for information about the elections
> 
> all our constituencies have changed - looks like we have been changed to a posh area - all the local privately owned houses have been grouped together and the poor people in the council estates have been kept in separate areas.
> Sounds like someone is trying to find a way to get a Conservative onto the council!! Good luck with that round here!!!
> ...


https://whocanivotefor.co.uk/elections/


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Been looking for information about the elections
> 
> all our constituencies have changed - looks like we have been changed to a posh area - all the local privately owned houses have been grouped together and the poor people in the council estates have been kept in separate areas.
> Sounds like someone is trying to find a way to get a Conservative onto the council!! Good luck with that round here!!!
> ...



It always makes me smile when I see some of the descriptions in the local estate agent’s windows. “ Sea glimpses” is a particular favourite, along with “ (insert desirable area) fringe” 
My humble abode boasts views over the rolling Purbeck hills ( if I stand on a chair in the spare bedroom wielding a pair of binoculars) 😄


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> https://whocanivotefor.co.uk/elections/



Second youngest daughter has done quite well for herself, and, recently moved to a rather smart area of Sunderland (if there is such a thing). But, the area, in general, is a former Heavy Industry and Coal Mining area, and, even the "smart" areas are often cheek by. jowl with the "social housing". I started life in "social housing", as did daughter, so, not making "snob" comparisons. Anyway, to the point, shortly after moving, she went on a walk one day, which took in the nearby Council Estate. She noted there were fr more Range Rovers, and other expensive 4x4s, parked there, than in the area she lives. Funny old world.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2021)

Nearly time for Keeping Faith. That’s all I’m watching this evening.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It always makes me smile when I see some of the descriptions in the local estate agent’s windows. “ Sea glimpses” is a particular favourite, along with “ (insert desirable area) fringe.


One I saw today - ''The property has an easily managed garden and is 'garnished with a light covering of Wisteria and Ivy' "
The place needed a good haircut.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nearly time for Keeping Faith. That’s all I’m watching this evening.


How long is it on for?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> How long is it on for?


An hour.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2021)

Nice sunset over Padstow this evening.
Still no sign of Rick Stein.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> An hour.


An early night then.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nice sunset over Padstow this evening.
> Still no sign of Rick Stein.
> 
> View attachment 585585


What's he charged with?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> An early night then.


Maybe, although if I go too early I don’t sleep well. Maybe a browse for an hour.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nice sunset over Padstow this evening.
> Still no sign of Rick Stein.
> 
> View attachment 585585


Bit of condensation on the window? Is it getting cold?


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe, although if I go too early I don’t sleep well. Maybe a browse for an hour.


If that fails, an early morning walk!


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's he charged with?


Selling overpriced fish and chips....


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Apr 2021)

Just watched Keeping Faith

Everyone in it is screwed up
kinda like real life

occurs to me that it is the exact opposite of CSI Miami
which is not bad thing


----------



## rustybolts (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's he charged with?


Beating up 2 women ( ugh!)


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Beating up 2 women ( ugh!)


If found guilty, he should be banned for life.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It always makes me smile when I see some of the descriptions in the local estate agent’s windows. “ Sea glimpses” is a particular favourite, along with “ (insert desirable area) fringe”
> My humble abode boasts views over the rolling Purbeck hills ( if I stand on a chair in the spare bedroom wielding a pair of binoculars) 😄


I stayed one night in a (very nice upmarket) B&B in Grange-over-Sands when riding _The Bay Way_. I think that "_magnificent sea views overlooking Morecambe Bay_" was an ever-so-slight exaggeration... (Street View picture taken about 40 metres nearer than the _actual_ view from our window)






PS In case it isn't obvious... The B&B in question is way back behind the Street View car. We had to look across the road down that side road to spot Morecambe Bay in the gap between the buildings.


----------



## 12boy (25 Apr 2021)

I have a great view of Casper mountain although it is a bit obscured by the two old toilets, one bathtub/shower surround and a couple of refrigerators in the yard. There is also my $200 trailer, my rusty 94 toyota PU and my 92 Previa to add to the ambiance. I wonder why all the neighbors give me the one finger salute. 
Mo, I am surprised an elegant and classy feline such as Molly would use the word feckin when addressing her beloved Mo. Or, is that too catty?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2021)

Morning all.
No carer for MrsD today as she has to isolate for 3 days, ready for Tuesday's op'. 
So I thought I would have a sleep in...... no chance. I was still awake by 0530. I can't stay in bed once I am awake so got up.
Not sure what to do. I should go for a walk but.......you k ow that feeling when you are not ill......you just don't feel well !!!
I will give it 30 minutes and see how I feel.


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice walk done. Bluebells are only just appearing here now. No doubt they have been out for a few weeks down south?



Ours are just appearing. I noticed some during yesterday's ride.



numbnuts said:


> View attachment 585465



WTF is this all about? I try not to venture in to other non-cycling areas but do from time to time. If there are personal attacks the solution is simple and it's not upsetting the person who was attacked which is what I think has happened with you?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2021)

Good morning from glorious Lancashire, another beautiful day has dawned. I seem to have missed a day here. Good to see you all behaving properly and hope all is going well @Drago 

I'd planned to join the Club Ride today but yesterday's gravel ride has left me very tired. Only 40 miles and my legs are great but the rest of me really feels the stress. This gravel stuff is far more physically demanding than road riding.

Lots of odds and ends today. I need to start sowing outdoor vegetables like spinach, chard, parsley, spring onions and lettuce. A trip to a local nursery for tomatoes, courgettes, onions and peppers is likely to happen.

I have a disgracefully dirty bike to clean.


----------



## Paulus (25 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow early risers. 
A nice bright start to the day here. 
I have some more seedlings to prick out, and a bit more pottering around the garden is the order of the day.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2021)

From yesterday's gravel ride


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks,
Another sunny day☀️A walk beckons as I need to blow the cobwebs away. 
Pleased with my new walking shoes, need another couple of outings to fully get used to them but initial impressions are favourable.
Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> From yesterday's gravel ride
> View attachment 585617


Gravel ????
We have tarmac roads worse than that


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Gravel ????
> We have tarmac roads worse than that


Yeah so do we!! British Waterways put more effort in to towpaths than LCC do the roads!!


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2021)

Like a unicorns gorn in a convent, I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Like a unicorns gorn in a convent, I have risen!


Excellent. Trust you're feeling good?


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Yet another nice day in the offing. 
I'll be avoiding the beaches - sunshine & Sunday = crowds.
Off to see a couple of hill forts and stone circles today.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2021)

Cooeee we are getting spoilt here as we have yet another nice day. Blue skies, sunshine and calm
Woohoòoo


Stay safe folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yet another nice day in the offing.
> I'll be avoiding the beaches - sunshine & Sunday = crowds.
> Off to see a couple of hill forts and stone circles today.


I'll be heading inland and away from the more touristy places, even the local trailway get's quite busy with walkers, runners and cyclists. It's on Route 25 and we do on occasion see heavily laden bike tourists heading down towards Poole. The Heathlands are much less busy with just a few off roaders.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> WTF is this all about? I try not to venture in to other non-cycling areas but do from time to time. If there are personal attacks the solution is simple and it's not upsetting the person who was attacked which is what I think has happened with you?









HIS view counts, my view is is worth nothing and I'm totally wrong,
lets agree that we can disagree


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2021)

Morning. Lovely early spin up over the moor. Lots of bird life this morning and a few serious photographers parked up with long lenses trying to get some good pics. Was chilly though and I found it hard work. Nothing to do with the fact I am about a stone too heavy!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Apr 2021)

Great looking sunny day - birds singing and a great day for a ride

unfortunately I feel rubbish - throat not right, bunged up, exhausted after little effort - think I have a virus - not THE virus (I have checked the symptoms and smelt every jar in the kitchen to be sure) but if I tried to ride today I would probably get a mile and have to come back with the ebike on high assist
Oh - and this sort of thing always affects the asthma - so I'm not breathing well either - which doesn't help


----------



## Salad Dodger (25 Apr 2021)

Good morning from a bright but rather breezy Kent coast. 
There is not much sign of life from the rest of the Salad clan yet, so I will partake of a cup of tea and several biscuits, until they surface. 
Its the sort of day I wish I still had BT Sport on the box, so I could watch Moto Gp. But I haven't, so I can't.......


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2021)

Good grief.......if this was deliberate it is bloody deplorable! 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-56872615


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Good morning from a bright but rather breezy Kent coast.
> There is not much sign of life from the rest of the Salad clan yet, so I will partake of a cup of tea and several biscuits, until they surface.
> Its the sort of day I wish I still had BT Sport on the box, so I could watch Moto Gp. But I haven't, so I can't.......


Nip round here and watch it if you wish.
Bring your own bickies as we don't tend to eat them.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Good grief.......if this was deliberate it is bloody deplorable!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-56872615


Tragic Mo.....really tragic.


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2021)

Cacktank emptied and water butt filled - already for another day. 
Off out and about in a mo.


----------



## pawl (25 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> How long is it on for?




One more episode thank god.


----------



## pawl (25 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ours are just appearing. I noticed some during yesterday's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is this all about? I try not to venture in to other non-cycling areas but do from time to time. If there are personal attacks the solution is simple and it's not upsetting the person who was attacked which is what I think has happened with you?



Agree wholeheartedly.I stick mainly to retirement and mundane news threads Can’t think if I’ve ever read anything I would consider controversial except if I talk about my love of Marmite If it’s political I avoid it like the plague, some of those threads go on for ever

There have been a few comments about Marmite but usually light hearted.This was brought to you by the Marmite appreciation society


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Good grief.......if this was deliberate it is bloody deplorable!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-56872615



I've seen that, very sad.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I feel rubbish - throat not right, bunged up, exhausted after little effort - think I have a virus - not THE virus (I have checked the symptoms and smelt every jar in the kitchen to be sure) but if I tried to ride today I would probably get a mile and have to come back with the ebike on high assist
> Oh - and this sort of thing always affects the asthma - so I'm not breathing well either - which doesn't help


I have been feeling a bit like that too and so has my bubble pal. I read yesterday that the pollen count is very high. Maybe we all have mild cases of hay-fever?


Mo1959 said:


> Good grief.......if this was deliberate it is bloody deplorable!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-56872615


I saw that report. It wasn't clear if somebody had thrown/dropped the object at/onto the vehicle or whether some debris in the road had been thrown up by the vehicle in front.

There are many cases where psycho morons drop bricks etc from motorway bridges onto vehicles passing underneath. I always wonder if they got up that day and decided that it was a great day to kill someone or are just too stupid to realise that that's what is likely to happen?

Bloody awful!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have been feeling a bit like that too and so has my bubble pal. I read yesterday that the pollen count is very high. Maybe with all have mild cases of hay-fever?
> 
> I saw that report. It wasn't clear if somebody had thrown/dropped the object at/onto the vehicle or whether some debris


Could be debris
A friend's Dad had a massive shock many years ago when a sizeable lump of metal flew off a lorry wheel on the other side of a dual carridgeway and went through his car via the driver's side window and out of the passenger's side window - at speed

apparently a cop car was not far behind and stopped to help - and found the bit of metal.

so it can happen

Very sad though


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Could be debris
> A friend's Dad had a massive shock many years ago when a sizeable lump of metal flew off a lorry wheel on the other side of a dual carridgeway and went through his car via the driver's side window and out of the passenger's side window - at speed
> 
> apparently a cop car was not far behind and stopped to help - and found the bit of metal.
> ...


I have been out on my bike a few times and come across heavy debris in the road that looked like it might have fallen from an overloaded skip wagon. If safe to do so I stop and move it. 

The driver mentioned below had a very narrow escape...



ColinJ said:


> When I were a lad... a friend was driving a bunch of us down to Plymouth. We were bombing down the motorway at 100+ mph (yes, I know... we were young and stupid! ) and the overhead signs started displaying a reduced speed limit, which got lower sign by sign. I suggested that doing 100 mph when the limit was (say) 30 mph was really not a good idea?
> 
> Smart alec driver mate (who worked on motorway maintenance at the time) started to make his excuses... "_I see these warning signs every day at work. There is never anything there, somebody just forgets to switc..... _*SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!*"
> 
> ...


----------



## gavroche (25 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Cacktank emptied and water butt filled - already for another day.
> Off out and about in a mo.


Dirk, when are you going back to potholes county ? Don't rush as I may be going down next weekend but not sure how long for. Shall I take my wellies or chance it for a bit of good weather?


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Nip round here and watch it if you wish.
> Bring your own bickies as we don't tend to eat them.


I were Chester bound, on the train, yesterday!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> I were Chester bound, on the train, yesterday!


You should have called in....you would be welcome.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You should have called in....you would be welcome.


Train lost interest just outside Manchester.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2021)

Good night of telly at last. Countryfile, Antiques Road show which is fun as I like to guess the values, then Call the Midwife and Line of Duty. Can’t wait for that one!


----------



## numbnuts (25 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Good night of telly at last. Countryfile, Antiques Road show which is fun as I like to guess the values, then Call the Midwife and Line of Duty. Can’t wait for that one!


 
The other day I was thinking about getting a telly seriously, with that line up I can't wait............



to put the money back into the bank


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Good night of telly at last. Countryfile, Antiques Road show which is fun as I like to guess the values, then Call the Midwife and Line of Duty. Can’t wait for that one!


Definately 😉


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Apr 2021)

Just back from our walk, went over to Upton Heath along the trailway. Went a bit further than intended as we went off course a couple of times and had to retrace our steps. About 14Km in total, lovely sunny day and nice views over the heathland with the Purbecks just visible in the distance.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2021)

Just back from a stroll wearing shorts and T shirt. Sunny but a cool breeze.
Called in for a pint on the way around.


Back home now trying to decide what to eat


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Apr 2021)

I had my second jab yesterday, so far no ill effects . This morning was my first club run since February last year, Really great to catch up. 5 mature gentlemen enjoying a pleasant sociable bike ride with a takeaway drink and bun at the halfway point. Why spoil a Sunday morning bike ride by getting hot sweaty and out of breath.


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There are many cases where psycho morons drop bricks etc from motorway bridges onto vehicles passing underneath. I always wonder if they got up that day and decided that it was a great day to kill someone or are just too stupid to realise that that's what is likely to happen?
> 
> Bloody awful!



Theres a foot bridge over the M6 not far from here that the police closed due to the amount of problems they had with people chucking stuff at the cars from the bridge.


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2021)

Walk around the largest Iron Age hill fort in Cornwall this morning - Castle an Dinas, occupied from 400BC to 150AD.
















Followed by lunch at the St Kew Inn.











Nice beer garden.






15th century church next to the pub.






Beef rump cap with asparagus, shallots and new potatoes washed down with a Proper Job. 











My carriage awaits.


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2021)

gavroche said:


> Dirk, when are you going back to potholes county ? Don't rush as I may be going down next weekend but not sure how long for. Shall I take my wellies or chance it for a bit of good weather?


Forecast to rain on Wednesday.
We're going back on Wednesday morning.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Apr 2021)

I broke a rule and replied to a thread on Reddit

Yes - I know

Anyway someone was it was all about someone on Twitter who was saying that the new voting regulations are needed so that white people stay in charge in America - as it is God's will

So - I replied asking for clarification and whether God had allocated other areas of the World to white people - and which white people - and asking where this was documented so we could 'do our own research'
I might have included rather high levels of sarcasm - which seems to have been missed by some people
but someone did post something which, according to them, documents as to this ownership of the continent by white people as defined by God
His documentary evidence 
Joseph and the Technicolour Dreamcoat
Hmmmmm - 
I have filed it along with a comment I saw some time ago 
"if the King James Bible was good enough for Jesus - Then it's good enough for me"

I really should avoid commenting on Reddit


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Walk around the largest Iron Age hill fort in Cornwall this morning - Castle an Dinas, occupied from 400BC to 150AD.
> 
> View attachment 585683
> 
> ...


They ran out of plates!


----------



## oldwheels (25 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Theres a foot bridge over the M6 not far from here that the police closed due to the amount of problems they had with people chucking stuff at the cars from the bridge.


My van got hit by what looked like a fist size stone coming into the town of Selkirk from the Peebles end. It hit just below the headlight on my side and made a sizeable dent in the metal. Fortunate that it did not hit the windscreen as it hit just below that level. No other vehicles were on the road but there was a wood on the driver's side which must have been where it was thrown from from. Nobody to be seen but I reported it to the police more for interest than for hope of any action. It could kill someone in a car at the level it hit.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Apr 2021)

Got a surprise today.
Went out to deliver some fishing gear which was surplus to my requirements as I am trying to get rid of as much surplus stuff as possible.
When I got back home the roofing guy had most of my shed roof done and made a very good job of it.
That has only taken about 3 months of reminders.😊


----------



## numbnuts (25 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My van got hit by what looked like a fist size stone coming into the town of Selkirk from the Peebles end. It hit just below the headlight on my side and made a sizeable dent in the metal. Fortunate that it did not hit the windscreen as it hit just below that level. No other vehicles were on the road but there was a wood on the driver's side which must have been where it was thrown from from. Nobody to be seen but I reported it to the police more for interest than for hope of any action. It could kill someone in a car at the level it hit.


 
A few years back I remember a Saints football player from Southampton, his son was killed when half a brick came out of a trucks wheel that he was following


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Walk around the largest Iron Age hill fort in Cornwall this morning - Castle an Dinas, occupied from 400BC to 150AD.
> 
> View attachment 585683
> 
> ...





classic33 said:


> They ran out of plates!


On a separate machine, I get this


----------



## gavroche (25 Apr 2021)

Antique road show was filmed less than 10 miles away from me. I enjoyed Country file and especially the report on dog thefts. I hope the government will take drastic action about it , sooner than later.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2021)

St Johnstone holding Rangers at bay so far.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Could be debris
> A friend's Dad had a massive shock many years ago when a sizeable lump of metal flew off a lorry wheel on the other side of a dual carridgeway and went through his car via the driver's side window and out of the passenger's side window - at speed
> 
> apparently a cop car was not far behind and stopped to help - and found the bit of metal.
> ...


Over 40 years ago I was travelling to Southend with my boss. We were on the A1 heading south and he was driving. A metal pole of some sort suddenly came flying towards on the driver's side. My boss braked hard and the pole hit the bonnet. I'm sure if we had continued at speed it would have come through the windscreen.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2021)

Wow. Just checked on Saints after watching Line of Duty and they’ve knocked out Rangers on penalties!


----------



## 12boy (25 Apr 2021)

Tenkay and Dirk... great pictures the light on the muddy path is very interesting.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. Just checked on Saints after watching Line of Duty and they’ve knocked out Rangers on penalties!


Looks like the goalie played a blinder with a goal assist as well as his penalty saves 👍


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Apr 2021)

Just finished watching Line of Duty


I have no clue how they will finish this series

or who is guilty

I suspect it is The Doctor - Time travel seems to be the only way this makes sense


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just finished watching Line of Duty
> 
> 
> I have no clue how they will finish this series
> ...


I could punch DI Carmichael’s smug face all day long!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2021)

I've decided I'm in love with Kate Fleming. She is innocent of everything.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2021)

@Drago I'm sorry to miss six pages of your other thread. Didn't realise you would get the results so quickly.

Great news. Delighted for you.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I could punch DI Carmichael’s smug face all day long!


Talking of the actress rather than the character

she has perfected that annoying and supercilious smile to an exquisite level of perfection

I would recommend a baseball bat
6 inch nails are optional


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2021)

Morning. Tried to lie a bit longer. 

quite overcast and I see we have showers forecast for late morning. Just a walk this morning.


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (26 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Cloudy and overcast this morning and a bit cool.
All the usual stuff to do today. 

Line of duty is wonderful. Keeping us guessing right to the end.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Apr 2021)

Good morning one and all,
Weather is good, I’ll try a run/walk this morning before I get too distracted with my self imposed shed refurb. The outside has been painted “Willow “ these past few years, I quite like a nice “Cornflower Blue” though Mrs Tenkaykev is not too keen. 
Onwards we go…
Stay safe folks ☀️☀️👍


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2021)

Morning all.
Another good nights sleep interrupted only by pee breaks.
Washing in the machine.
Dry washing is folded.
Sun is shining, god is in his heaven....what more can we have ??


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Another good nights sleep interrupted only by pee breaks.
> *Washing in the machine*.
> Dry washing is folded.
> Sun is shining, god is in his heaven....what more can we have ??



Do you fit inside? Is the machine very big? Are you very small?

🤔


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Do you fit inside? Is the machine very big? Are you very small?
> 
> 🤔


No no no.... I am not doing the washing IN the machine. the washing is IN the machine


----------



## Paulus (26 Apr 2021)

Same here, the washing machine is doing its thing at the moment. 
Hopefully the weather is going to brighten up later so I can get it out on the line.


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2021)

Washing on here as well, front bedroom curtains are in at the moment, last washed in the Autumn, three loads to do today. Carers been, breakfast eaten, my Good ladies having her breakfast as I type, tablets to hand out next, and then the lounge to mop, kitchen floor to steam mop, and bedrooms to vacuum as well this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2021)

Good morrow people. Another bright sunny day here 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Yet another nice day ahead.
Off to the Doom Bar and Polzeath this morning.
Still no sign of Rick Stein.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Washing on here as well, front bedroom curtains are in at the moment, last washed in the Autumn, three loads to do today. Carers been, breakfast eaten, my Good ladies having her breakfast as I type, tablets to hand out next, and then the lounge to mop, kitchen floor to steam mop and bedrooms to vacuum as well this morning.


WOW!!! I thought my Tuesday housework was thorough.........👏


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Apr 2021)

Morning all, have very mixed feelings this morning, had a very strange day yesterday.
I had a early from my mums Lifeline control than my mum had a fall again and the paramedics had been called . I went over and she had been checked over and she was fine but I decided because of this and other problems I would have to phone social services today to get her reviewed with a view to getting her into a care home.
Later in the day I have another call from Lifeline , I see the number and I expect to to be told she had another fall, only to be told she had passed away. 
She had been cooking her dinner and was found sat on the seat on her walker in the kitchen.
So I am very sad today ( there might just be tears in my eyes as I write this ) but glad she died with dignity in her own home rather than after a fall or in a care home.
Sorry for the down beat post 😢


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all, have very mixed feelings this morning, had a very strange day yesterday.
> I had a early from my mums Lifeline control than my mum had a fall again and the paramedics had been called . I went over and she had been checked over and she was fine but I decided because of this and other problems I would have to phone social services today to get her reviewed with a view to getting her into a care home.
> Later in the day I have another call from Lifeline , I see the number and I expect to to be told she had another fall, only to be told she had passed away.
> She had been cooking her dinner and was found sat on the seat on her walker in the kitchen.
> ...


 
My condolences take care


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2021)

The plug chain on the basin broke, it's seven balls shorter now


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all, have very mixed feelings this morning, had a very strange day yesterday.
> I had a early from my mums Lifeline control than my mum had a fall again and the paramedics had been called . I went over and she had been checked over and she was fine but I decided because of this and other problems I would have to phone social services today to get her reviewed with a view to getting her into a care home.
> Later in the day I have another call from Lifeline , I see the number and I expect to to be told she had another fall, only to be told she had passed away.
> She had been cooking her dinner and was found sat on the seat on her walker in the kitchen.
> ...


Gosh, what a shock for you being so sudden but hope you find some comfort that, like you say, she got to remain at home and it sounds like her end was probably very peaceful.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all, have very mixed feelings this morning, had a very strange day yesterday.
> I had a early from my mums Lifeline control than my mum had a fall again and the paramedics had been called . I went over and she had been checked over and she was fine but I decided because of this and other problems I would have to phone social services today to get her reviewed with a view to getting her into a care home.
> Later in the day I have another call from Lifeline , I see the number and I expect to to be told she had another fall, only to be told she had passed away.
> She had been cooking her dinner and was found sat on the seat on her walker in the kitchen.
> ...




I am so sorry to hear this. Hopefully she went peacefully. 

And I am sure she would have preferred to pass away in her own home. Take care


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all, have very mixed feelings this morning, had a very strange day yesterday.
> I had a early from my mums Lifeline control than my mum had a fall again and the paramedics had been called . I went over and she had been checked over and she was fine but I decided because of this and other problems I would have to phone social services today to get her reviewed with a view to getting her into a care home.
> Later in the day I have another call from Lifeline , I see the number and I expect to to be told she had another fall, only to be told she had passed away.
> She had been cooking her dinner and was found sat on the seat on her walker in the kitchen.
> ...




Thats an awful shock,my condolences to you and your family, take care.


----------



## pawl (26 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all, have very mixed feelings this morning, had a very strange day yesterday.
> I had a early from my mums Lifeline control than my mum had a fall again and the paramedics had been called . I went over and she had been checked over and she was fine but I decided because of this and other problems I would have to phone social services today to get her reviewed with a view to getting her into a care home.
> Later in the day I have another call from Lifeline , I see the number and I expect to to be told she had another fall, only to be told she had passed away.
> She had been cooking her dinner and was found sat on the seat on her walker in the kitchen.
> ...




Sorry to hear that.My condolences


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Apr 2021)

Many thanks for all the kind words .
She was one of those nice people that never had a bad word to say to anyone, but she had a series of health problems for the last 40 years which she always faced with a smile on her face.
Tbh I never thought she would ever made 87. She moved into sheltered housing after my dad died 11 years ago . She loved it , made loads of new friends so her last decade was a really happy place 😀


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all, have very mixed feelings this morning, had a very strange day yesterday.
> I had a early from my mums Lifeline control than my mum had a fall again and the paramedics had been called . I went over and she had been checked over and she was fine but I decided because of this and other problems I would have to phone social services today to get her reviewed with a view to getting her into a care home.
> Later in the day I have another call from Lifeline , I see the number and I expect to to be told she had another fall, only to be told she had passed away.
> She had been cooking her dinner and was found sat on the seat on her walker in the kitchen.
> ...



Sad for you... but, as you say, a dignified exit for your mother... that is something to be thankful for.

I think I would like to go that way myself, when the time comes, perhaps, after I have eaten my meal, and before doing the washing up?

Take care


----------



## pawl (26 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Many thanks for all the kind words .
> She was one of those nice people that never had a bad word to say to anyone, but she had a series of health problems for the last 40 years which she always faced with a smile on her face.
> Tbh I never thought she would ever made 87. She moved into sheltered housing after my dad died 11 years ago . She loved it , made loads of new friends so her last decade was a really happy place 😀




That’s nice to hear.A long life lived well


----------



## GM (26 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all, have very mixed feelings this morning, had a very strange day yesterday.
> I had a early from my mums Lifeline control than my mum had a fall again and the paramedics had been called . I went over and she had been checked over and she was fine but I decided because of this and other problems I would have to phone social services today to get her reviewed with a view to getting her into a care home.
> Later in the day I have another call from Lifeline , I see the number and I expect to to be told she had another fall, only to be told she had passed away.
> She had been cooking her dinner and was found sat on the seat on her walker in the kitchen.
> ...




Sorry to hear this. My condolences, take care!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all, have very mixed feelings this morning, had a very strange day yesterday.
> I had a early from my mums Lifeline control than my mum had a fall again and the paramedics had been called . I went over and she had been checked over and she was fine but I decided because of this and other problems I would have to phone social services today to get her reviewed with a view to getting her into a care home.
> Later in the day I have another call from Lifeline , I see the number and I expect to to be told she had another fall, only to be told she had passed away.
> She had been cooking her dinner and was found sat on the seat on her walker in the kitchen.
> ...





Exlaser2 said:


> Many thanks for all the kind words .
> She was one of those nice people that never had a bad word to say to anyone, but she had a series of health problems for the last 40 years which she always faced with a smile on her face.
> Tbh I never thought she would ever made 87. She moved into sheltered housing after my dad died 11 years ago . She loved it , made loads of new friends so her last decade was a really happy place 😀


A huge shock for you, my thoughts are with you. From your posts it sounds as though your mother had a wonderful life and dignified and "happy" (hope you get my meaning?) exit from this world.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Another good nights sleep interrupted only by pee breaks.
> Washing in the machine.
> Dry washing is folded.
> Sun is shining, god is in his heaven....*what more can we have ??*


Breakfast, maybe.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No no no.... I am not doing the washing IN the machine. the washing is IN the machine


If the washing is in the machine, but not being washed in it, what's it doing there?


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2021)

First load done and out on the line, second load in the machine, all mopping done, beds changed and papers fetched, time for a  before I tackle the vacuuming.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2021)

Well I've arrived. Been around for a while but popping and out. It's another glorious day in Lancashire but we had a frost. This is BAD news. The last three weeks I've protected my plums from frost. Last night the forecast was 7C minimum so I didn't cover them. Years of experience tells me a 5C drop around dawn can happen but 7C or more?? Never experienced this before. Fingers crossed my plums are OK. 🤞

Ride cancelled for today as I forgot we have guys here to paint the outside of the window frames. Mrs P felt I should be around to answer questions etc. Six questions so far so she was correct. They spray the window frames and get a wonderful finish. It's a good opportunity for me to catch up with other stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> WOW!!! I thought my Tuesday housework was thorough.........👏


Quite scary reading isn't it.


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Quite scary reading isn't it.



I'm curious, why scary.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all, have very mixed feelings this morning, had a very strange day yesterday.
> I had a early from my mums Lifeline control than my mum had a fall again and the paramedics had been called . I went over and she had been checked over and she was fine but I decided because of this and other problems I would have to phone social services today to get her reviewed with a view to getting her into a care home.
> Later in the day I have another call from Lifeline , I see the number and I expect to to be told she had another fall, only to be told she had passed away.
> She had been cooking her dinner and was found sat on the seat on her walker in the kitchen.
> ...


Sad to read that.
Glad to hear you say the bit about dying with dignity.....possibly the only positive thing to take out of an unpleasant situation.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm curious, why scary.


Because the thought of all that work frightens me


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Because the thought of all that work frightens me



Yes, but its not a huge amount of work though, I was always a manual worker, this is a fraction of the amount of work I was likely to do on a normal day before I retired.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> If the washing is in the machine, but not being washed in it, what's it doing there?


I have very intelligent undykeks......they press the buttons and away it goes


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have very intelligent undykeks......they press the buttons and away it goes


They press all the right buttons.


----------



## rustybolts (26 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all, have very mixed feelings this morning, had a very strange day yesterday.
> I had a early from my mums Lifeline control than my mum had a fall again and the paramedics had been called . I went over and she had been checked over and she was fine but I decided because of this and other problems I would have to phone social services today to get her reviewed with a view to getting her into a care home.
> Later in the day I have another call from Lifeline , I see the number and I expect to to be told she had another fall, only to be told she had passed away.
> She had been cooking her dinner and was found sat on the seat on her walker in the kitchen.
> ...


Very sorry for you , you have the consolation she died with dignity , wishing you peace


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Quite scary reading isn't it.


Yep!


----------



## Paulus (26 Apr 2021)

Out and about on this nice day


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 585876
> 
> 
> Out and about on this nice day


End cap on the left front mustard stay is missing.


----------



## Paulus (26 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> End cap on the left front mustard stay is missing.







No it's not. A trick of the light


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yet another nice day ahead.
> Off to the Doom Bar and Polzeath this morning.
> Still no sign of Rick Stein.


I read an excellent book a few years ago called “ Down and out in Padstow and London “ 
The author had been a journalist with the Grauniad IIRC, he’d always had a hankering to become a Chef, so he chucked his job and set out to fulfil his dream. It’s a great account of his journey from the most menial of kitchen jobs, to working in some of the top restaurant kitchens ( including Rick Stein and Heston Blumenthal ) with several eye opening insights as to what really goes on.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, what a shock for you being so sudden but hope you find some comfort that, like you say, she got to remain at home and it sounds like her end was probably very peaceful.


So sorry for your loss Mo, words aren’t really enough at times like this. Please accept a big virtual hug.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> So sorry for your loss Mo, words aren’t really enough at times like this. Please accept a big virtual hug.


Not me.........it's Laser who's sadly lost his mum.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Many thanks for all the kind words .
> She was one of those nice people that never had a bad word to say to anyone, but she had a series of health problems for the last 40 years which she always faced with a smile on her face.
> Tbh I never thought she would ever made 87. She moved into sheltered housing after my dad died 11 years ago . She loved it , made loads of new friends so her last decade was a really happy place 😀


I'm very sorry to hear about your mum, but that has to be the way to go - peacefully, at home, without extended suffering.

My mum was the same age when she died. She moved into nice sheltered accommodation a few years after my dad died. Unfortunately, she didn't get her wish to pass away there. She got ill and spent the last year of her life in hospital; she hated that. I actually think that it would have been kinder to have kept her back at home even if it had shortened her life by a few months.


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2021)

It set me thinking......you don't know, at our age, whether you've got 30 minutes, 30 days or 30 years left. Make the most of it.

Went to St Enedoc church this morning to see Sir John Betjeman's grave.
Very nice spot overlooking the sea from the 12th century church.





















Couldn't find a pub that was open, so back to the van for a sarnie and a beer.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> It set me thinking......you don't know, at our age, whether you've got 30 minutes, 30 days or 30 years left. Make the most of it.


At Christmas 6 years ago I visited a good friend in Coventry. We'd been friends for 50 years. He was very chirpy, enjoying his Christmas break.

He'd suffered serious health problems 10 years earlier but had been saved when his father donated a kidney to him. He had just passed his bi-annual health check.

Two weeks after that I got a call from my sister to tell me that my mate had died suddenly in his sleep. It was a big shock to all of us - he was only 59 - but it was reassuring to think that he'd had a bonus 10 years, and died comfortably at home. He hadn't phoned for help, so we assume that he never even woke up.

Yes - make the most of whatever time you have!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2021)

A strange thing is death.
No one KNOWS what, if anything, is on the other side.
There are lots of people that THINK they know, even really believe they do. That's fine.....if it gives them comfort then good for them.
I belong to the "I really don't know" class.


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A strange thing is death.
> No one KNOWS what, if anything, is on the other side.
> There are lots of people that THINK they know, even really believe they do. That's fine.....if it gives them comfort then good for them.
> I belong to the "I really don't know" class.



I don't believe theres anything after death, the lights just go out permanently.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't believe theres anything after death, the lights just go out permanently.


I think that too. It's just better when they go out suddenly while you are asleep, rather than very slowly and painfully while you are awake!

Having had the experience of being very close to death I know what it feels like to be fighting to hang on and (typical British understatement?)... it really is _NOT _a nice thing!


----------



## pawl (26 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't believe theres anything after death, the lights just go out permanently.




The Egyptian Pharaohs believed in the after life but I’m with you on the lights go out permanently Did think about building a pyramid complete with bike 🚴🏽 rack and turbo just in case


----------



## pawl (26 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 585876
> 
> 
> Out and about on this nice day




If your waiting for that track to be turned into a cycle route you may be there for some time


----------



## pawl (26 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> It set me thinking......you don't know, at our age, whether you've got 30 minutes, 30 days or 30 years left. Make the most of it.
> 
> Went to St Enedoc church this morning to see Sir John Betjemin's grave.
> Very nice spot overlooking the sea from the 12th century church.
> ...




Hope you wasn’t booking your plot young man


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not me.........it's Laser who's sadly lost his mum.


Oh, sorry, misread the post


----------



## pawl (26 Apr 2021)

,Just as I was reading the last few posts Trevor from next door called round to say Steve from two doors up had suffered a stroke No further information.He is only 66. Most of us on this road have lived here 40 years or more.Makes you think


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Apr 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all, have very mixed feelings this morning, had a very strange day yesterday.
> I had a early from my mums Lifeline control than my mum had a fall again and the paramedics had been called . I went over and she had been checked over and she was fine but I decided because of this and other problems I would have to phone social services today to get her reviewed with a view to getting her into a care home.
> Later in the day I have another call from Lifeline , I see the number and I expect to to be told she had another fall, only to be told she had passed away.
> She had been cooking her dinner and was found sat on the seat on her walker in the kitchen.
> ...


I’ve just seen your post , what a devastating phone call. My Condolences and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about your mum, but that has to be the way to go - peacefully, at home, without extended suffering.
> 
> My mum was the same age when she died. She moved into nice sheltered accommodation a few years after my dad died. Unfortunately, she didn't get her wish to pass away there. She got ill and spent the last year of her life in hospital; she hated that. I actually think that it would have been kinder to have kept her back at home even if it had shortened her life by a few months.



Mrs Tenkaykev worked for a local Hospice for many years leading up to her retirement. I’d go to a lot of the fundraising events and sometimes help out a bit with moving furniture, serving drinks, stuff like that. 
The overall impression was one of happiness and tranquility. It sometimes seems as though outside of the Hospice movement there’s a focus on the quantity and not the quality of our life as we approach its end.
It’s a very sensitive subject.


----------



## 12boy (26 Apr 2021)

My dad and mother in law lived to the point where they wished they could die but lasted many more years, suffering. While it is very hard to lose someone you love, Exlaser, it sounds like her full life, beloved by family, was very good until the end. We all should be so lucky. For myself, I am with Woody Allen on this...I am not afraid to die....I just don't want to be there when it happens. 
I have ridden 5 days in a row, and we have 36 mph wind at noon with 54 mph gusts so I believe I will take today off. There may be rain tomorrow but que sera sera. A little bike tinkering and some garden duties that won't be too bad in the wind and maybe a trip to the grocery store. Might even make some oat and quinoa granola. The diversions are endless.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> The Egyptian Faroes believed in the after life but I’m with you on the lights go out permanently Did think about building a pyramid complete with bike 🚴🏽 rack and turbo just in case



Wait what! I know they were an advanced civilisation with their understanding of astronomy and mathematics, but I never knew they were such a proficient seafaring nation that they’d colonised the Faroe Islands 😁


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think that too. It's just better when they go out suddenly while you are asleep, rather than very slowly and painfully while you are awake!
> 
> Having had the experience of being very close to death I know what it feels like to be fighting to hang on and (typical British understatement?)... it really is _NOT _a nice thing!



Tis an unpleasant business, I wish to go suddenly, no suffering, but that happening is terribly hard on family and friends, my Father died suddenly, but becoming ill or loosing my facilities and going into a terminal decline and suffering for a long time, thats hard on everybody, I don't think knowing the end is coming is any easier for anybody.


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2021)

I've spent most of the afternoon cleaning windows, we have a window cleaner once a month but only to do the outside fronts, the rest get done by me inside and out, I've been out on the flat roof above the kitchen today getting the outside back windows clean, they haven't been done since the Autumn.


----------



## pawl (26 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Wait what! I know they were an advanced civilisation with their understanding of astronomy and mathematics, but I never knew they were such a proficient seafaring nation that they’d colonised the Faroe Islands 😁



oops Slapped wrist Corrected


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Wait what! I know they were an advanced civilisation with their understanding of astronomy and mathematics, but I never knew they were such a proficient seafaring nation that they’d colonised the Faroe Islands 😁


There's a pyramid there, Kirvi.
https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/311522499196708445/


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Wait what! I know they were an advanced civilisation with their understanding of astronomy and mathematics, but I never knew they were such a proficient seafaring nation that they’d colonised the Faroe Islands 😁


They had much more advanced ships for that area of the world
They raised the funding for it through a Pyramid scheme




sorry


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2021)

I got the washing up done, helped my Good Lady with the commode, helped her into her nighty and into bed, I'm now in bed with a  And my tablet, wandering round cyclechat and facebook, I'll have to go down stairs to switch of the light and the tele before settling down for the night.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2021)

A quick hello before we set off for the hospital.
Gawd knows what MrsD is going through mentally as I am bricking it.
She was sick during the night which I am putting down to nerves...... so at 0300 I was doi g the washing


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello before we set off for the hospital.
> Gawd knows what MrsD is going through mentally as I am bricking it.
> She was sick during the night which I am putting down to nerves...... so at 0300 I was doi g the washing


Be thinking about you both. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2021)

I have risen!

Still dont feel brilliant. Feel achy in the tum, and very fatigued. Exercise is good (apparently) so for a week or two bin off thw big comound movements and do some isolatikn work on the weights, confine the stress to the particular body part being workedmon, which is back and shoulders this morning.

Once Mini D at school and muttley walked ill comtinie work, try and get the Claud Butler finished today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks, Blue bin and veg box day today then we’re off for a walk over the Heathland and along the Stour Valley Way. We’re planning on a pub stop at the Vine, Pamphill. 

stay safe folks ☀️☀️👍


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> If a man speaks his mind in a forest and no women hear him, is he still wrong.


In Wales?........ possibly? 🤔 Probably? 🤔........., Definitely? 👏👏👏


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2021)

Good morning. It's drizzly. This is no good. If it's going to rain make it worthwhile.

@Dave7 good luck and best wishes to Mrs and Mr D.


Washing on
Kitchen tidied
Breakfast eaten
Ironing next
Busy, busy chores day today
I will pop in and out on my rest breaks. Oh, yes Tuesday is green bin day. How exciting.

I'll order some more Squirt later. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2021)

Right......20 mile round trip complete. Arrived at 06 50.
Conversation went.......
Nurse.....you need to take a Covid swab.
MrsD.....I had one on Saturday and self isolated since.
Nurse.... ahh yes, that test was inconclusive.
Me......so what happens if this one is positive.
Nurse..... erhh I don't know
Duh


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2021)

BTW, for anyone contemplating a ride, its blinkin' cold out there


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Apr 2021)

Morning people
Today's highlight is that the "Grass Man is coming"
which sounds like the title of some rubbish sequel to a CGI heavy action film - but he is just a person who puts chemicals on lawns to make grass grow and other stuff not grow

Which is exciting - except that today's date was on his last invoice - from last October and I haven't heard from him since so I dunno if he is still coming
So I'll have to wait in all day in case he does come
Hope he comes early as I may feel well enough to go out for a ride later


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Morning people
> Today's highlight is that the "Grass Man is coming"
> which sounds like the title of some rubbish sequel to a CGI heavy action film - but he is just a person who puts chemicals on lawns to make grass grow and other stuff not grow
> 
> ...


Greenthumb ?


----------



## Paulus (27 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow members. 
A nice bright start to the day here. 
MrsP has just dropped a cup of coffee onto the bedside cabinet and it has soaked into the draws. She is not happy. 

A nice day for the usual dog walk and then maybe another bimble on the bike. 

Another day in paradise


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Yet another  day.
Of to Wadebridge this morning to get some new reading glasses after I lost a pair yesterday.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yet another  day.
> Of to Wadebridge this morning to get some new reading glasses after I lost a pair yesterday.


Have you checked the top of your head to see if they are there ?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2021)

Morning. A dull and overcast day here. The good weather has disappeared. Oh well.

Did anyone watch the new series on ITV last night called Viewpoint? It was rather good. It's on all week

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2021)

Morning. Overcast and drizzly here. Walk done though and decided to jog a couple of miles of it. I have been eating for Scotland lately and am currently around a stone too heavy and really feeling it so would like to get back into the running I think. Cycling just seems to make me hungry!


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

morning it was cold first thing 0.5c  so I stayed in bed


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello before we set off for the hospital.
> Gawd knows what MrsD is going through mentally as I am bricking it.
> She was sick during the night which I am putting down to nerves...... so at 0300 I was doi g the washing


All the best wishes to you both


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Greenthumb ?


No - just someone working pretty much on his own 
Basically our whole garden was landscaped a few years ago and they made a right mess of the grass - so I was looking for someone to fix it and the bloke opposite said this guy was coming to do his in a few days.
He has only been once so far - and that was really just an 'over winter' thing. He reckons he will be able to get it sorted out properly over the summer.
We shall see!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Greenthumb ?


Yes, our man has a Greenthumb. We don't have to wait in as the front is open access and no grass in the backyard.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello before we set off for the hospital.
> Gawd knows what MrsD is going through mentally as I am bricking it.
> She was sick during the night which I am putting down to nerves...... so at 0300 I was doi g the washing


Best o'luck to the both of you, in this.

Take care of yourself as well.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2021)

I'm on a break. We have a nice gentle rain. What I call "summer rain." Lands gently on the soil and soaks in to do a lot of good.

I have contemplated one aspect of the housework. I must start on the downstairs bathroom and utility room. Usually these are last and get little more than a cursory wipe down. So this morning I'm starting at the bottom of the house and working up..........

............plus Mrs P is in 🛏️ with ☕ and 🥂.........hmmm that's not quite what I mean but it will do. Frankly I'd like some *HELP*!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm on a break. We have a nice gentle rain. What I call "summer rain." Lands gently on the soil and soaks in to do a lot of good.
> 
> I have contemplated one aspect of the housework. I must start on the downstairs bathroom and utility room. Usually these are last and get little more than a cursory wipe down. So this morning I'm starting at the bottom of the house and working up..........
> 
> ............plus Mrs P is in 🛏 with ☕ and 🥂.........hmmm that's not quite what I mean but it will do. Frankly I'd like some *HELP*!


You have our moral support............now get on with it!


----------



## pawl (27 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Greenthumb ?




He cures gangrene?😠😠😠


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

I'm defrosting my small freezer, it's got more ice that the north pole


----------



## oldwheels (27 Apr 2021)

Exciting day yesterday. Off early to Oban for a day trip which also involved an ultrasound scan at the hospital which was on time and very quick.
MV Coruisk you have to stay in your car for the trip due to covid so I spent an hour in front of the loading ramp about 6ft away but got some work done sorting out some idiot invoicing I got from somebody. Strangely there was a good phone signal even in the steel box of a car deck.
First time I have been off island for some time so really enjoyed the bustle and even the traffic volume. Shopping was an amazing experience after the coop for so long.
Huge queue for the return trip but looking at them it was mostly local traffic with a sprinkle of tourists. Locals tend to have vehicles for utility rather than show and lots of pickups with trailers. Only new settlers have fancy cars with personalised number plates.
Enjoyed the competitive run home as local traffic does not hang about and some in front decided to give up and pulled over. Still not finished unloading and the freezer is full.


----------



## pawl (27 Apr 2021)

Today’s hi light Tesco delivery at 11am.Feeling a little rebellious this morning so I am going to put the blue recycling bin and the garden waste bin (which is only a quarter full )out for collection whic is tomorrow


----------



## oldwheels (27 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't believe theres anything after death, the lights just go out permanently.


That is the logical conclusion but I have had a couple of very strange experiences which cannot be explained by any logic.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

I've got a guardian angel who looks after me, no seriously


----------



## pawl (27 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> That is the logical conclusion but I have had a couple of very strange experiences which cannot be explained by any logic.




To much of the amber falling down water?


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm defrosting my small freezer, it's got more ice that the north pole


Freezer done and all cleaned out, now I just have to wait for the postman as I have a parcel coming


----------



## rustybolts (27 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Overcast and drizzly here. Walk done though and decided to jog a couple of miles of it. I have been eating for Scotland lately and am currently around a stone too heavy and really feeling it so would like to get back into the running I think. Cycling just seems to make me hungry!


My missus puts cinnamon on stuff , she says it helps stop her over eating. Drink lots of water with your meal is another trick and if peckish eat an apple with a glass of water. You all probably know this already but Health Authority in Ireland recommend people over 60ish should not drink tea with their meals as it inhibits the absorption of iron . I got my first Astrazeneca on Sunday morning and fell asleep watching snooker ( but I fall asleep a lot anyway as am usually up half the night wandering around like nearly Headless Nick ! )


----------



## rustybolts (27 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello before we set off for the hospital.
> Gawd knows what MrsD is going through mentally as I am bricking it.
> She was sick during the night which I am putting down to nerves...... so at 0300 I was doi g the washing


Best of luck Dave


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Freezer done and all cleaned out, now I just have to wait for the postman as I have a parcel coming


Is the parcel going in the freezer!


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is the parcel going in the freezer!


No what's in the parcel is going on my back and no it's not a back pack and it's yellow


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, 29 miles, out through Baginton and onto Cubbington and Weston Under Wetherley then back into Coventry through Wolston, Brandon and Binley Woods, a cold grey morning  with a hint of a breeze, my regular route into Baginton, the path by the allotments, was closed and I had an interesting couple of minutes riding a large multi lane roundabout, next time I'll choose a different route, I was expecting the bridge on Mill Hill Baginton to be closed but it was open, I wasn't aware that the path had been closed. Apart from the mild excitement caused by the closure it was a good ride, a bit chilly but very enjoyable.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/66226521


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2021)

Overcast and very blowy out there now but should manage another walk soon.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> To much of the amber falling down water?


Not long after we got married my wife wakened me in a panic during the night.
" There's somebody in the room".
When I turned a light on nothing to be seen. There had been somebody standing beside the bed she claimed and gave a detailed description of this person.
Tall man with a wrinkled tanned face and white curly hair and very bushy eyebrows. He was wearing a green smock of some kind. He also appeared sightly malevolent.
Next morning when I went into the distillery I gave this description individually with no explanation to any of the older employees. They all said that it sounded like old Tom Duncan who had been manager and after retiring died in that house. I later met the managing director's wife who had the same reaction.
My wife had never met this person or seen any photographs which could have influenced her and it remains a mystery.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not long after we got married my wife wakened me in a panic during the night.
> " There's somebody in the room".
> When I turned a light on nothing to be seen. There had been somebody standing beside the bed she claimed and gave a detailed description of this person.
> Tall man with a wrinkled tanned face and white curly hair and very bushy eyebrows. He was wearing a green smock of some kind. He also appeared sightly malevolent.
> ...


My dad’s Uncle Alister was killed in the war and the night he died, dad said he suddenly sat up in bed and saw him at the bottom of the bed.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My dad’s Uncle Alister was killed in the war and the night he died, dad said he suddenly sat up in bed and saw him at the bottom of the bed.


I quite believe that. When my wife died I was not at the hospital but I am convinced she came to tell me. Something did anyway and I cannot explain it. It took me 18 minutes to get there but her death was recorded at the time I "knew".


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

Postmans been and gone and no parcel


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Postmans been and gone and no parcel


Is it definitely Royal Mail and not Hermes, etc?


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2021)

Right then. House cleaned from bottom to top. Well not quite top as the loft room is Mrs P's tip sewing and craft room. I refuse to clean this room. Stove blacked, two coloured washes, one white wash, beds changed, floors polished, dusted. May do some more ironing if I can find a good film to watch.

For the moment I'm heading up to the allotment to build wigwams for my beans. I may stop by the garage and polish a bike or two.


----------



## gavroche (27 Apr 2021)

Salut.
Resume of my day so far:
Took Molly to the local park for a walk.
Picked up some stuff for my wife that she bought at an on line local auction and wondering how many handbags she needs. This one is a pink one.
Went to see stepson to see how he is getting on with his decking as he has a day off. He is doing very well and doesn't need me.
Now wondering if I should:
Hoover the lounge but that would mean waking up Molly who is having a nap so No.
Cutting the grass ? Maybe tomorrow.
Go for a ride? Too cold and cloudy.
Oh well, another easy, lazy day then.
Stay safe every one.


----------



## pawl (27 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not long after we got married my wife wakened me in a panic during the night.
> " There's somebody in the room".
> When I turned a light on nothing to be seen. There had been somebody standing beside the bed she claimed and gave a detailed description of this person.
> Tall man with a wrinkled tanned face and white curly hair and very bushy eyebrows. He was wearing a green smock of some kind. He also appeared sightly malevolent.
> ...




Grace Dieu priore near Belton Leicestershire was dissolved in 1538 The prioress body was reinterred at the graveyard at Belton Parish church On night the bus from Loughborough to Ashby stopped at Belton Lane endThe bus driver reported that he stopped to pick up a passenger dressed in white but no one got on the bus He checked out side but found no one.There had been reports of sittings in the past.The theory was it was the prioress visiting the priory to check on the nuns.Myself and my mate used to visit the Charnwood section CTCclub room at Peggs Green.on return to Loughborough we passed the priory we both peddled a bit faster .We both agreed there was an eerie atmosphere particularly on dark misty nights when passing the priory 

Iwas reading a book Haunted Yorkshire There had been reported sightings of Roman soldiers marching through a pub but the images only showed just above ankle level their feet not being visible.During renovations at the pub the floor was taken up and a Roman pavement was found and thought to be part of a Roman street possibly part of a marching route The theory was that the apparitions we’re only visible from the ankles upwards due to the original level being lower than the excavated floor
Believe what you will. Sightings are many and varied I will stay open minded Generally I believe that once you die that’s it Perhaps you need the so called gift to see these apparitions 

Roman soldiers marching through a pub and nt stopping for a pint?


----------



## 12boy (27 Apr 2021)

Drizzly today and coolish. This light soak-in-the-ground rain is what the Navajos call female rain. I will prolly go for a ride to the liberry, get the weekly paper for Mrs 12, and then if she feels up to it, work out groceries for the week. Yesterday she felt nauseous most of day and slept a lot, so that task was postponed.
Sorry to hear Mrs D7 is struggling. Mrs 12 gets relief from CBD oil and little bits of Special Chocolate when her nausea is bad. The only mind altering things for me at this point are coffee and tea.
My father in law used to bully his wife but when he got to my current age he couldn't remember the names of things and would say to her " I need that thing," she'd pretend not to know what he meant, and they would go back and forth which frustrated the yellow poo out of him. Payback is a bitch. Unfortunately, I seem to be having a little trouble myself with this issue myself these days. Kinda goes along with walking into a room and wondering what I came there for. Oh, and have you seen my car keys?


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it definitely Royal Mail and not Hermes, etc?


No it was Royal fail


----------



## 12boy (27 Apr 2021)

Once Mrs 12, Gracie the Dog and I were driving along a mountain road between Denver and Albuquerque when Gracie became agitated and acted as if she needed a potty break. We stopped and she wandered around for 10 minutes and never went. We got back in the car and came around a bend to see a horrible 2 car headon crash that must have been fatal for someone. Had she not insisted on stopping there is an excellent chance we would have been a third car in that wreck. Good dog!


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Grace Dieu priore near Belton Leicestershire was dissolved in 1538 The prioress body was reinterred at the graveyard at Belton Parish church On night the bus from Loughborough to Ashby stopped at Belton Lane endThe bus driver reported that he stopped to pick up a passenger dressed in white but no one got on the bus He checked out side but found no one.There had been reports of sittings in the past.The theory was it was the prioress visiting the priory to check on the nuns.Myself and my mate used to visit the Charnwood section CTCclub room at Peggs Green.on return to Loughborough we passed the priory we both peddled a bit faster .We both agreed there was an eerie atmosphere particularly on dark misty nights when passing the priory
> 
> Iwas reading a book Haunted Yorkshire There had been reported sightings of Roman soldiers marching through a pub but the images only showed just above ankle level their feet not being visible.During renovations at the pub the floor was taken up and a Roman pavement was found and thought to be part of a Roman street possibly part of a marching route The theory was that the apparitions we’re only visible from the ankles upwards due to the original level being lower than the excavated floor
> Believe what you will. Sightings are many and varied I will stay open minded Generally I believe that once you die that’s it Perhaps you need the so called gift to see these apparitions
> ...



I've heard the tale about the soldiers.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Grace Dieu priore near Belton Leicestershire was dissolved in 1538 The prioress body was reinterred at the graveyard at Belton Parish church On night the bus from Loughborough to Ashby stopped at Belton Lane endThe bus driver reported that he stopped to pick up a passenger dressed in white but no one got on the bus He checked out side but found no one.There had been reports of sittings in the past.The theory was it was the prioress visiting the priory to check on the nuns.Myself and my mate used to visit the Charnwood section CTCclub room at Peggs Green.on return to Loughborough we passed the priory we both peddled a bit faster .We both agreed there was an eerie atmosphere particularly on dark misty nights when passing the priory
> 
> Iwas reading a book Haunted Yorkshire There had been reported sightings of Roman soldiers marching through a pub but the images only showed just above ankle level their feet not being visible.During renovations at the pub the floor was taken up and a Roman pavement was found and thought to be part of a Roman street possibly part of a marching route The theory was that the apparitions we’re only visible from the ankles upwards due to the original level being lower than the excavated floor
> Believe what you will. Sightings are many and varied I will stay open minded Generally I believe that once you die that’s it Perhaps you need the so called gift to see these apparitions
> ...


I tend to agree that we are just complicated organisms and cease to exist when some vital part fails.
Stories are made up to comfort ourselves that we must be in some way immortal. 
However the mysteries remain of strange unexplainable happenings which I have experienced.
We did have a "ghost car" here which I have seen and even stopped in a passing place for as I expected it to come past at a blind corner. There is likely some sort of logical explanation but it could not have gone anywhere without a further sighting. Other people have also reported on this sighting but not recently.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Apr 2021)

Our walk went well, most of it off road. Walked past the sundial where you become the gnomon, if you stand on the flagstone that corresponds to the current month then your shadow points to the time of day. A couple of pints of Crop Circle at the Vine before we headed in to Wimborne. I caught the bus home after walking 11 miles, Mrs Tenkaykev is walking back.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2021)

One time when my mum had been in hospital for about 6 months (!) my sister went to visit her. It was bad enough to be stuck there for so long, but after getting one hospital-acquired infection after another ma was basically in solitary confinement. There was a small window from her room to the corridor. The window had curtains for privacy but those were often left open during the day so our mum could actually see something other than just the wall opposite her bed***. 

Ma was quite agitated. She told my sister that our father had just paid her a visit. Given that he had died 8 years earlier, this seemed unlikely... Questioning revealed that the man had not actually come into the room - he had merely smiled back at mum when she smiled at him as he walked down the corridor past the window. Was this a worrying sign of mental decline in ma? What on earth was she going on about?

Then a couple of nurses appeared and asked my sister if she could give them 15 minutes to do tests etc.

Sis went off to the hospital cafe and sat down with a sandwich and a coffee. She was looking around at the other visitors when...



... *OUR LONG-DEAD FATHER WALKED IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

She almost spat out her coffee! No, it wasn't a ghost, but this stranger really _DID _look a lot like our dad had done as an old man. 

So, that time ma was definitely _NOT_ seeing things that weren't there. We weren't entirely convinced on the next visit though, when she announced that there had been 2 drunken sailors sitting on top of the door, knocking back rum, and singing sea shanties to her... 



*** Whichever genius had planned the layout of the rooms hadn't considered that patients might actually like to be able to look out of the exterior windows to the hospital grounds! The beds faced the wrong way.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2021)

Another walk done. That wind is perishing now. Chummed a lady for a bit with her own black lab and a neighbour’s yellow lab. Always nice to have some canine company. Big mug of tea now and The Repair Shop at 4.30.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No what's in the parcel is going on my back and no it's not a back pack and it's yellow


Custard powder or a shirt!


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Postmans been and gone and no parcel


Maybe he's using it.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Custard powder or a shirt!


Your warm, but not right


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

It's gone cold here  and I've just put the heating on


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Your warm, but not right


Dressing Gown, replace your older one of the same colour.

Can't be a yellow rod for your own back.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

Southampton today
Opps it just tipped over Sir ............


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Dressing Gown, replace your older one of the same colour.
> 
> Can't be a yellow rod for your own back.


No not a dressing gown


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No not a dressing gown


Banana(s)!


----------



## rustybolts (27 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I tend to agree that we are just complicated organisms and cease to exist when some vital part fails.
> Stories are made up to comfort ourselves that we must be in some way immortal.
> However the mysteries remain of strange unexplainable happenings which I have experienced.
> We did have a "ghost car" here which I have seen and even stopped in a passing place for as I expected it to come past at a blind corner. There is likely some sort of logical explanation but it could not have gone anywhere without a further sighting. Other people have also reported on this sighting but not recently.


* "There are more things in heaven and earth*, Horatio, than are dreamt *of in* your philosophy.” Shakespeare


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Southampton today
> Opps it just tipped over Sir ............
> 
> View attachment 586131


Hopefully the occupants not too badly hurt, and no-one else involved hurt.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Banana(s)!


No


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully the occupants not too badly hurt, and no-one else involved hurt.


No one was hurt


----------



## rustybolts (27 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Southampton today
> Opps it just tipped over Sir ............
> 
> View attachment 586131


i wonder will the guy behind the wheel be up for dangerous driving


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2021)

rustybolts said:


> i wonder will the guy behind the wheel be up for dangerous driving


I think he will have a desk job by the end of the week


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Southampton today
> Opps it just tipped over Sir ............
> 
> View attachment 586131


Part of an AC12 Convoy?


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No not a dressing gown


Flo jacket?


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No


Loofah!


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2021)

Blow up doll?


----------



## gavroche (27 Apr 2021)

@Dirk you are ok for another 10 days as I am not going down to Bideford until a week on Saturday now so make the most of any good weather, it won't last.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2021)

gavroche said:


> @Dirk you are ok for another 10 days as I am not going down to Bideford until a week on Saturday now so make the most of any good weather, it won't last.


Could you please avoid the end of June/early July, for the same reason...?


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
I’m listening to the gentle snoring of Mrs Tenkaykev and pondering getting up and putting the coffee on to brew.
Down the Park with friends this evening, more shed painting today.
Stay safe folks ☀️☀️👍


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2021)

I have risen!

Still not feeling brilliant, so not up to riding a bike. So im going to go for a nice walk round the forest instead.


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2021)

And todays ear worm is



Its been running round my head since I heard it yesterday.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2021)

I'm up too......I don't know why


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2021)

So.....a sh*t day yesterday.
A brief summary.
Arrived at hospital at 06.50 to be told Saturday's Covid swab was "inconclusive" so she had to take another.
3 hours later**......no results so the aenethetist opted not to operate.
They gave her some food n drink.
5 minutes later results came back GOOD.
Unfortunately because she had now eaten they couldn't operate.....so sent her home.
What a total cockup.
Should have all been over now but sadly she has to go through it all again WHEN they give her a date.
**she spent those 3 hours alone in a waiting room.... shaking and very upset. Inhumane really.


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2021)

Sorry to hear that Dave, thats unacceptable, very poor.


----------



## Paulus (28 Apr 2021)

Good morning everyone.
Nice and bright outside at the moment with the possibility of some rain later.

Out with the dog shortly, and later a bimble on the bike for some essential goodies from the local shops.


----------



## Salad Dodger (28 Apr 2021)

Good morning, chums. 

Well, today Miss Salad, who normally needs a lot of prompting to get up in the mornings as she is not a morning person, has leapt out of bed like a leaping salmon! It turns out that she has got to meet the big boss at 8.30 this morning to help him set up a new spreadsheet, so she needs a couple of coffees this morning to be all alert and businesslike. 

Meanwhile, Mrs Salad has a gammy ear: it is prone to infections and she has one now, causing her a lot of discomfort. She is currently in bed, awake but a bit fed up. 

So I am the only Salad in good form. Just about to engage with a second cup of tea. Today I will mainly be pushing our ineffectual mower over the lawns, and I might even bung a few more seeds into the veg patch


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So.....a sh*t day yesterday.
> A brief summary.
> Arrived at hospital at 06.50 to be told Saturday's Covid swab was "inconclusive" so she had to take another.
> 3 hours later**......no results so the aenethetist opted not to operate.
> ...




Horrible news @Dave7 


Good morning. Not good here . Very dark skies. Looks like we will be having a lot of rain today. 

Keep safe folks


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2021)

Two from my facebook page this morning, Lol!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Apr 2021)

Right - Up early due to a lot of banging and clanking outside
They have been renovating an old golf course out the back, through the trees, over the river (stream) and up the hill.
They have moved enough earth in and out to relocate Everest right down to sea level!
And today they seemed to need the clanky diggy things again - at 7 a.m.!!!

anyway - so I was up by 7:15 rather than my normal 8 and the patio and drive are wet so I presume it rained overnight

After 3 days of feeling rubbish I was better yesterday and could have gone for short ride but had to wait in for the Grass Man
Got an email late afternoon saying his car had broken down and he was stuck in Cornwall - missed it until evening so that was a day wasted!

so might try a ride today as the MetOffice is promising no more rain


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Two from my facebook page this morning, Lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 586204
> ...




Dam right


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Still not feeling brilliant, so not up to riding a bike. So im going to go for a nice walk round the forest instead.


Is that your own personal forest where you hunt wild boar Elk and poachers foolish enough to venture in there.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2021)

You ever seen the film Southern Comfort...?


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Had a couple of light showers so far this morning - looks like the forecast was correct for once!
Hitching up in a couple of hours and heading home after 3 weeks of very acceptable caravanning weather. 
Got to wait a whole 2 weeks before we're off again.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So.....a sh*t day yesterday.
> A brief summary.
> Arrived at hospital at 06.50 to be told Saturday's Covid swab was "inconclusive" so she had to take another.
> 3 hours later**......no results so the aenethetist opted not to operate.
> ...


That's awful for you both. It's bad enough psyching yourself up for such an ordeal for it to be cancelled and have to go through it all again.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2021)

Nice walk done. Short rain shower to start and a chilly easterly. Just the teeniest dusting of snow on the hills that you can just about see. Lol. Bluebells are slowly appearing now too.


----------



## OldShep (28 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Two from my facebook page this morning, Lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 586204
> ...


Wish I’d seen that 50 years ago


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> You ever seen the film Southern Comfort...?


Ok Cher , Drago the crazy Cajun it all makes sense now.


----------



## GM (28 Apr 2021)

Morning all...Covid test done, all boxed up and ready for the courier to come and collect it, hopefully all goes well for Saturdays hospital appointment. I think that's going to be the highlight of the day, the rest of the day is tackling the Ivy that's grown up behind the shed. 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2021)

Good morning. Well it's sunny spells, grey cloud and a north-easterly. What am I supposed to wear on today's ride? Hmmmm? Gone for summer kit plus gilet, arm warmers and leg warmers. We shall see. 🤔 That I'm ready is highly unusual so mustn't hang around long or I will be. 

Heading out to the Ribble Valley today and some serious climbing. To be honest the mojo is missing but hope it's in the garage.

That's about it really. Bike to ride and I don't think there's anything else I should be doing if I wasn't riding.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2021)

We have had some rain. Lots more to come today I think


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have had some rain. Lots more to come today I think


Did you watch Viewpoint again last night? It's not bad. Quite like it being on every night. Not long to wait to see what happens. Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you watch Viewpoint again last night? It's not bad. Quite like it being on every night. Not long to wait to see what happens. Lol




I did. It's quite good and like the fact that it is on each night for a whole week instead of once a week.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I did. It's quite good and like the fact that it is on each night for a whole week instead of once a week.


It’s must be frustrating when you can’t remember what happened when a whole week has elapsed since the previous episode..


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> It’s must be frustrating when you can’t remember what happened when a whole week has elapsed since the previous episode..


Who are you?


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2021)

Waiting for Royal Fail again


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> It’s must be frustrating when you can’t remember what happened when a whole week has elapsed since the previous episode..




Get back in you're box.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Apr 2021)

Bright and sunny but a bitterly cold northerly wind.
Soup on for lunch and still trying to sort out the guddle in the car from my trip off island.
Too cold even for gardening as my arthritic hand has flared up and weeding in the cold would not do it any good. Chop some kindling instead as that can be done in sunshine but sheltered from the wind.
My fingers would get numb out on the trike but a rise in temp is forecast in a couple of days so the trike will have to wait.
Probably a mistake but just updated the Macbook to the latest Big Sur. They do not like the version of Flash Player so have shoved it off somewhere. Not sure if I actually need it but it may affect playback of my front camera on the trike. I could go out and get the card from the cam but that will have to wait.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Bright and sunny but a bitterly cold northerly wind.
> Soup on for lunch and still trying to sort out the guddle in the car from my trip off island.
> Too cold even for gardening as my arthritic hand has flared up and weeding in the cold would not do it any good. Chop some kindling instead as that can be done in sunshine but sheltered from the wind.
> My fingers would get numb out on the trike but a rise in temp is forecast in a couple of days so the trike will have to wait.
> Probably a mistake but just updated the Macbook to the latest Big Sur. They do not like the version of Flash Player* so have shoved it off somewhere. Not sure if I actually need it but it may affect playback of my front camera on the trike. I could go out and get the card from the cam but that will have to wait.


*No longer supported.
https://www.adobe.com/uk/products/flashplayer/end-of-life.html


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice walk done. Short rain shower to start and a chilly easterly. Just the teeniest dusting of snow on the hills that you can just about see. Lol. Bluebells are slowly appearing now too.
> View attachment 586207
> 
> View attachment 586208


Excellent photo's Mo, inspiring me to try and be a bit more creative with my composition 👍😎


----------



## oldwheels (28 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> *No longer supported.
> https://www.adobe.com/uk/products/flashplayer/end-of-life.html


Seems I don't need it. Why do they make everything complicated for simpletons like me?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Seems I don't need it. Why do they make everything complicated for simpletons like me?


Think as Classic says, flash is disappearing anyway.

Just beans on toast for lunch for me. 

That wind is still really cold so not sure I’ll be doing much this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2021)

Chicken breast with pasta in a cheese sauce for us today


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Think as Classic says, flash is disappearing anyway.
> 
> Just beans on toast for lunch for me.
> 
> That wind is still really cold so not sure I’ll be doing much this afternoon.


It's gone very cold here too I've got the heating on and my fleece onesie


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Chicken breast with pasta in a cheese sauce for us today


That sounds nice


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2021)

Parcels arrived


----------



## pawl (28 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> It’s must be frustrating when you can’t remember what happened when a whole week has elapsed since the previous episode..




I find with the weekly series’s If there are lots of different characters I forget who’s who


----------



## pawl (28 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Chicken breast with pasta in a cheese sauce for us today




Two slices of Melton Mowbray pork pie Black Cherry yoghurt and a Fibre one 90cal bar.Should keep me going till Pm Then ham egg and chips


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2021)

Its looking like omelette for us. Cheese, onion and mushroom.
Maybe a few chips ?
Maybe a slice of toast ?


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2021)

Back home now. Caravan parked in storage yard.
Dropped into Tesco for lunch; picked up a bacon, sausage and egg triple decker sarnie along with a Belgian bun. 
Spitting with rain now.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Probably a mistake but just updated the Macbook to the latest Big Sur. They do not like the version of Flash Player so have shoved it off somewhere.





classic33 said:


> *No longer supported.
> https://www.adobe.com/uk/products/flashplayer/end-of-life.html





oldwheels said:


> Seems I don't need it. Why do they make everything complicated for simpletons like me?





Mo1959 said:


> Think as Classic says, flash is disappearing anyway.


Flash was a way of making it possible for simple web browsers to be able to do impressive things that they were never designed to do. Very clever technology which enabled creative people to make some amazing products like complex online games, and amazingly annoying things like animated cartoon-style adverts. 

Unfortunately, hackers soon discovered that the software was so complex that it was riddled with security flaws which they could exploit to do all sorts of dodgy things to your computer. Adobe would fix 20 bugs but hackers would then find another 25, including bugs in the bug-fixes! It was never going to be sorted out properly, so it had to go.

No matter though... Technology has moved on and there are safer, more efficient ways for browsers to do these things now. So... R.I.P. Flash!


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2021)

Seeing it's cold and wet I had 40  instead of my walk


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Seeing it's cold and wet I had 40  instead of my walk


40 w*nks...


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Parcels arrived


Another yellow onesie?


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Its looking like omelette for us. Cheese, onion and mushroom.
> Maybe a few chips ?
> Maybe a slice of toast ?



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=96Z7JMOy6wQ


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Back home now. Caravan parked in storage yard.
> Dropped into Tesco for lunch; picked up a bacon, *sausage *and egg triple decker sarnie along with a Belgian bun.
> Spitting with rain now.


Vegan sausage?


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Another yellow onesie?


No not a onesie I've got four of those.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> 40 w*nks...


 
There's always one isn't there ............


----------



## 12boy (28 Apr 2021)

After our wonderful rain yesterday greening has begun and it will be 18C today. Shorts may be in order. Perhaps Mrs 12 will be able to figure out her lettuce arrangement so I can plant it. In fact the sand cherry in the back yard bloomed yesterday. There are many other delights on my plate....tinkering with my Brompton whose part came in from Minneapolis, finishing setting my Holdsworth for the SA 3 speed, a little cookery, laundry, and if there is time, a little archery. Can you say "Deliverance"?
Sorry to hear of Mrs 7's travails Dave 7. She has had enough torment. At least she has you to rely on. I have become very cautious myself, especially on the bike, because I need to be healthy and cheerful to help my wife. Riding bike helps with the cheerful part. And, unless I have an accident, the healthy part, too. It is true y'all's athletic endeavors of long walks and epic bike rides sets the bar pretty high so I have something to aspire to.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Sbudge (28 Apr 2021)

The Rover said:


> Ians suggested the same bike to me as I'm looking to upgrade, I’m going in today to start the all rolling, but..... I like my cannondales ( I bought Ian’s cannondale slate from him last year ) and I want to see if he can still get them.


I've had a Slate for about 4 years. Recently gave it a complete upgrade with Di2, new wheels, stem conversion etc. such a fun bike to ride!


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

Sbudge said:


> I've had a Slate for about 4 years. Recently gave it a complete upgrade with Di2, new wheels, stem conversion etc. such a fun bike to ride!


Long time no see!


----------



## oldwheels (28 Apr 2021)

A rare sight. A couple of yachts in the Diorlinn which is the passage between Mull and Calve Island. Part dries out at LW Springs and scallops can be picked up by hand. Calve was a working farm in living memory but is now a holiday house and there was an Inn on the Mull side as the road would originally have gone round that way.
The rare bit is a yacht which knows where the anchor is and what it is for. These ones are a bit close together but the floating caravan park aka marina does not open until May 17th. 
Lovely little bay on the left of the yachts is where we used to go down and anchor for lunch on nice days.
At least they are not anchored in the middle of the fairway which is a bit like parking a car in the middle of a 3 lane highway. The fishing boats harass them mercilessly if they anchor in the middle. There was a sunken fishing boat just where they have anchored waiting to snag them. Good money for the diving club freeing the anchors.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2021)

I've had a Kindle for quite a few years, my first one was the model with the physical keyboard. I upgraded that to a " Paperwhite" which I then left on the overnight sleeper to Glasgow. I replaced it with a Kindle Voyage that was a very good price and I've been really pleased with it. 
I've been a member of our local library for very many years, I still take physical books out ( Tree Books as opposed to Ebooks 😁) 
Of course that wasn't possible during the Covid Kerfuffle so I took advantage of the Libraries catalogue of digital books available for download. Of course the Kindle is not compatible with electronic library books, the format is different, so I've been downloading to my iPad. It's a bit unwieldy compared to a Kindle, and not at all good for reading outdoors ( or in bed for that matter, due to the backlight. 
I looked into getting an E reader that's compatible with the Public library system so I've invested in a refurbished Kobo Aura HD, £39 from the WH Smith outlet store. It arrived earlier today and so far I'm impressed, it looks brand new. It lacks the seamlessness of loading books onto it that you get with the Kindle but I've managed to put a couple of Library books on as well as one I purchased from the Kobo store.
I'll see how I get on with it, there's a 30 day no question returns policy which should be ample time to decide.
Anyone else have a Kobo?


----------



## oldwheels (28 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've had a Kindle for quite a few years, my first one was the model with the physical keyboard. I upgraded that to a " Paperwhite" which I then left on the overnight sleeper to Glasgow. I replaced it with a Kindle Voyage that was a very good price and I've been really pleased with it.
> I've been a member of our local library for very many years, I still take physical books out ( Tree Books as opposed to Ebooks 😁)
> Of course that wasn't possible during the Covid Kerfuffle so I took advantage of the Libraries catalogue of digital books available for download. Of course the Kindle is not compatible with electronic library books, the format is different, so I've been downloading to my iPad. It's a bit unwieldy compared to a Kindle, and not at all good for reading outdoors ( or in bed for that matter, due to the backlight.
> I looked into getting an E reader that's compatible with the Public library system so I've invested in a refurbished Kobo Aura HD, £39 from the WH Smith outlet store. It arrived earlier today and so far I'm impressed, it looks brand new. It lacks the seamlessness of loading books onto it that you get with the Kindle but I've managed to put a couple of Library books on as well as one I purchased from the Kobo store.
> ...


When you refer to the Public library system is that Borrowbox? I have that on my ipad but the book selection available is dire and reading for any length of time is not good. The book selection I think varies according to your local library and ours is not good but I have heard good reports from other areas.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've had a Kindle for quite a few years, my first one was the model with the physical keyboard. I upgraded that to a " Paperwhite" which I then left on the overnight sleeper to Glasgow. I replaced it with a Kindle Voyage that was a very good price and I've been really pleased with it.
> I've been a member of our local library for very many years, I still take physical books out ( Tree Books as opposed to Ebooks 😁)
> Of course that wasn't possible during the Covid Kerfuffle so I took advantage of the Libraries catalogue of digital books available for download. Of course the Kindle is not compatible with electronic library books, the format is different, so I've been downloading to my iPad. It's a bit unwieldy compared to a Kindle, and not at all good for reading outdoors ( or in bed for that matter, due to the backlight.
> I looked into getting an E reader that's compatible with the Public library system so I've invested in a refurbished Kobo Aura HD, £39 from the WH Smith outlet store. It arrived earlier today and so far I'm impressed, it looks brand new. It lacks the seamlessness of loading books onto it that you get with the Kindle but I've managed to put a couple of Library books on as well as one I purchased from the Kobo store.
> ...


I normally find that I can download most books to my laptop and if they are not compatible then I can convert them to something that is compatible - and email them to the kindle
Although I haven't tried it with the library - I have joined it - but whenever I find something I want to read they don;t have it available


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Another yellow onesie?


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Vegan sausage?


Why?!


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> When you refer to the Public library system is that Borrowbox? I have that on my ipad but the book selection available is dire and reading for any length of time is not good. The book selection I think varies according to your local library and ours is not good but I have heard good reports from other areas.


Our local library is now part of “ Libraries West” which has amalgamated libraries as far as Bath Bristol and Somerset. It uses software called “ CloudLibrary” To borrow an E book I select it from the catalogue and select download to my MacBook, I then have to run it through “ Adobe Digital Editions” which is to do with copyright protection. ( This isn’t necessary if the book format is “ Epub”)
With regard to the sparsity of library content it’s not as comprehensive as the physical books. It’s possible to reserve a book in the same way as you can a paper book and once it’s returned it becomes available for borrowing.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Why?!


Could you tell the difference.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Vegan sausage?


*A sausage* is a type of *meat product* usually made from ground meat, often pork, beef, or poultry, along with salt, spices and other flavourings. 
if vegan people want to make something call it something differant


----------



## oldwheels (28 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our local library is now part of “ Libraries West” which has amalgamated libraries as far as Bath Bristol and Somerset. It uses software called “ CloudLibrary” To borrow an E book I select it from the catalogue and select download to my MacBook, I then have to run it through “ Adobe Digital Editions” which is to do with copyright protection. ( This isn’t necessary if the book format is “ Epub”)
> With regard to the sparsity of library content it’s not as comprehensive as the physical books. It’s possible to reserve a book in the same way as you can a paper book and once it’s returned it becomes available for borrowing.


Looks a bit more complicated than Borrowbox but got a wider selection I think. Friends in Glasgow have Borrowbox and that gives them access to the whole of Glasgow city libraries whereas I think I have a selection picked out by a militant female librarian with no imagination.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> *A sausage* is a type of *meat product* usually made from ground meat, often pork, beef, or poultry, along with salt, spices and other flavourings.
> if vegan people want to make something call it something differant


I agree!!


----------



## oldwheels (28 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> *A sausage* is a type of *meat product* usually made from ground meat, often pork, beef, or poultry, along with salt, spices and other flavourings.
> if vegan people want to make something call it something differant


Surely sausage only refers to the shape tho' the abomination that is Lorne Sausage is flat.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Surely sausage only refers to the shape tho' the abomination that is Lorne Sausage is flat.


No casing on a Lorne Sausage.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> No casing on a Lorne Sausage.


None, it appears they are mostly made from sawdust I think.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> I find with the weekly series’s If there are lots of different characters I forget who’s who


I wish that was my problem, I’ve forgotten where I put the remote control.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> *A sausage* is a type of *meat product* usually made from ground meat, often pork, beef, or poultry, along with salt, spices and other flavourings.
> if vegan people want to make something call it something differant



*sausage /sosˈij/ *
noun

Chopped or minced meat with fat, cereal, etc seasoned and stuffed into a length of intestine or now _usu_ a synthetic tube-shaped casing, or formed into the shape of a tube
Anything of similar shape


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> *sausage /sosˈij/ *
> noun
> 
> Chopped or minced meat with fat, cereal, etc seasoned and stuffed into a length of intestine or now _usu_ a synthetic tube-shaped casing, or formed into the shape of a tube
> Anything of similar shape


Squig Sausages
https://www.lovesquig.com


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Squig Sausages
> https://www.lovesquig.com


I'm veggie so it's veggie sausage for me. When I cook them in the pan I tend to slice them in half toward the end of the cooking process and lay the halves flat side down in the pan.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Squig Sausages
> https://www.lovesquig.com



Followed the link and saw they are squares of sausage meat ( Squig = Square Pig? )
They look a bit like Luncheon Meat or Spam if that's still a thing?
They demo showed them being cooked in a square pan ( Stellar Rocktanium ) by the look of it, and put into square slices of bread.


----------



## postman (28 Apr 2021)

On gawd getting old.Today I did some sawing,then some drilling then some screwing,a bit of digging and some painting.Then laid out four bags of compost and manure in the above raised bed.So for the last hour my shoulder is on fire.Getting old what a faff.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> On gawd getting old.Today I did some sawing,then some drilling then some screwing,a bit of digging and some painting.Then laid out four bags of compost and manure in the above raised bed.So for the last hour my shoulder is on fire.Getting old what a faff.


"some screwing" - There's your problem


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> sawing,then some drilling then some screwing,a bit of digging and some painting. four bags of compost and manure in the above raised bed.


Lots of that here.
After 4 hours I said to my wife......"you have done enough for now love. Have a break and make me a cuppa. Have one yourself if you want".


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2021)

I nipped out to get a Metro earlier. I do that Mon-Fri so that no matter what else I do, I do get out of the house for a while. I do the crosswords, though I don't really need to now because I have books of them with many left to complete. The Metro puzzles are easier though so I can usually get them done quicker and move on to other things.

There has been a great Metro mystery in Todmorden. Some days I go to the railway station to get one and there is a huge pile, other days there are few left or even none at all. Obviously, the time of day is a factor. Early on, there are always plenty. Once it gets to the afternoon there are confusing variations in the supply. 

This kind of mystery intrigues me. I couldn't imagine that there are huge enough variations in the number of people using the trains to account for the variations in Metro availability. Something else must be affecting the supply... 

Well, today I think I discovered the explanation... I cycled up the steep little road to the front of the station but my usual way in was blocked by someone standing mask-less and smoking to the left of the station entrance. I continued another few metres to approach from the right. I had taken a quick look in through the doorway and there was a huge pile of Metros inside. I parked my bike, walked in and found that there were only 5 or 6 left... WTF!!!  Then I spotted a woman walking away with a pile of about 50 papers in her arms - aha, the phantom paper pilferer! 

Now there is a different mystery... What does she do with 50 free papers? I thought about it a while and came up with the following possibilities:

She has a log burner and every now and then picks up a pile of papers to use to light it
She works as a carer and picks up the papers for the people she cares for
She has volunteered to keep her entire street stocked with Metros
She uses the papers as bedding for her vast menagerie of pet rabbits/gerbils/hamsters/rats/etc.
Any other suggestions?



numbnuts said:


> There's always one isn't there ............


Ha...



numbnuts said:


> "some screwing" - There's your problem


There's _ANOTHER _one!


----------



## Paulus (28 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I nipped out to get a Metro earlier. I do that Mon-Fri so that no matter what else I do, I do get out of the house for a while. I do the crosswords, though I don't really need to now because I have books of them with many left to complete. The Metro puzzles are easier though so I can usually get them done quicker and move on to other things.
> 
> There has been a great Metro mystery in Todmorden. Some days I go to the railway station to get one and there is a huge pile, other days there are few left or even none at all. Obviously, the time of day is a factor. Early on, there are always plenty. Once it gets to the afternoon there are confusing variations in the supply.
> 
> ...


Too tight to buy toilet paper, and is still in the wartime spirit of ripping up newspapers, and I use the term lightly in respect to the Metro.


----------



## pawl (28 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I wish that was my problem, I’ve forgotten where I put the remote control.




If I can’t find the remote I check the telephone cradle Mrs p has on occasions been known to put it there.Not sure if it’s a mistake or deliberate because she enjoys watching me change channels with the telephone handset


----------



## pawl (28 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> On gawd getting old.Today I did some sawing,then some drilling then some screwing,a bit of digging and some painting.Then laid out four bags of compost and manure in the above raised bed.So for the last hour my shoulder is on fire.Getting old what a faff.




I don’t think the screwing can have helped


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I nipped out to get a Metro earlier. I do that Mon-Fri so that no matter what else I do, I do get out of the house for a while. I do the crosswords, though I don't really need to now because I have books of them with many left to complete. The Metro puzzles are easier though so I can usually get them done quicker and move on to other things.
> 
> There has been a great Metro mystery in Todmorden. Some days I go to the railway station to get one and there is a huge pile, other days there are few left or even none at all. Obviously, the time of day is a factor. Early on, there are always plenty. Once it gets to the afternoon there are confusing variations in the supply.
> 
> ...


She puts them on the shelves with the rest of her newspapers.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2021)

Treebooks, I like that.



Good grief it was cold on the ride today. Once we hit Sabden a decision had to be made. Turn right and follow the planned beautiful and hilly route round Pendle Hill or turn left to shorten the ride. We were very cold so turned left. Now the Nick is Cat 4 averaging 11% . Not so cold when we hit the top 9 minutes later.


Onwards to our favourite cafe in Ribchester where the coffee today was fantastic as were the beans, toast, poached egg and blackcurrant flapjack. Fringe benefits of cycling.


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2021)

We had a leaflet through the door this morning, Loans At Home, "representative APR 466.4%"  "example, £200 over 34 weeks at £10 a week, interest rate 107.05% per annum, total amount payed £340".  strewth! I'd have to be desperate to sign up for that, though I suspect a lot of the people thats aimed at are.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Apr 2021)

I rode today, I wasn’t cold but I was wearing clothing more appropriate to mid March than late April. I saw some cyclists in shorts 😱 and some in longs . I was wearing 3/4 nicks , I have put my longs away and absolutely refuse wear them again till autumn . No matter how cold it is .


----------



## 12boy (28 Apr 2021)

Here we have link or patty sausages. If I have a choice its link. We have other sausages such as bratwurst, polish sausages and hot dogs for sandwiches and the link or patty type are breakfast. And we have dinner sausages, about bratwurst or hot dog size. Some people eat hotdogs cold, dipping them in mayonnaise. I am not one of those.
I do like sausages. 
Had a nice little ride and got most of the lettuce planted. Now for tinkering and dog walking.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2021)

Yesterday afternoon saw us sitting in a Pub beer garden in the warm sunshine. This evening was big coat and wooly hat ❄️❄️❄️


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Here we have link or patty sausages. If I have a choice its link. We have other sausages such as bratwurst, polish sausages and hot dogs for sandwiches and the link or patty type are breakfast. And we have dinner sausages, about bratwurst or hot dog size. Some people eat hotdogs cold, dipping them in mayonnaise. I am not one of those.
> I do like sausages.
> Had a nice little ride and got most of the lettuce planted. Now for tinkering and dog walking.


Try a "Cumberland Sausage" in four goes.

You tinkering and walking the dog at the same time! Dog is on a treadmill.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good grief it was cold on the ride today.


I only did two 3 km trips on my singlespeed bike - one to pick up a Metro, and out again this evening to shop at Lidl when it was quiet. The cold conditions put me off doing more.



PaulSB said:


> Once we hit Sabden a decision had to be made. Turn right and follow the planned beautiful and hilly route round Pendle Hill or turn left to shorten the ride. We were very cold so turned left. Now the Nick is Cat 4 averaging 11% . Not so cold when we hit the top 9 minutes later.


Ah, that route to the right IS beautiful. That is on the early part of the route to Hebden Bridge that I gave you a month or so back. 

I'll see if I can find some photos for the old codgers here who don't know the area...

Looking back down to Sabden from 'the Nick' (Burnley in the distance to the left).






Looking down from the Nick to the Ribble Valley





The little lane you would have done, south of Pendle Hill





I'm looking forward to riding out there again in a couple of months time. My last visit must have been autumn 2019.


----------



## rustybolts (29 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> If I can’t find the remote I check the telephone cradle Mrs p has on occasions been known to put it there.Not sure if it’s a mistake or deliberate because she enjoys watching me change channels with the telephone handset


Could not find the tv remote for a day and was pulling up chair cushions etc looking for it. Eventually it turned up in the dog's basket . She must have liked the smell of it , luckily she does not chew things up ps she is a poodle


----------



## rustybolts (29 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> On gawd getting old.Today I did some sawing,then some drilling then some screwing,a bit of digging and some painting.Then laid out four bags of compost and manure in the above raised bed.So for the last hour my shoulder is on fire.Getting old what a faff.


digging it up , then sawing and then screwing is highly illegal . Its called Necrophilia and you can be jailed for it


----------



## rustybolts (29 Apr 2021)

fell asleep looking at snooker WC and just woke up now on couch , dog is asleep in the crook of my arm snoring her little head off


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> She puts them on the shelves with the rest of her newspapers.


You may jest but I knew an 'elderly'** couple who's front room was literally rammed with stacks of news papers. There was a narrow path to the couch.....the rest was rammed.
**this was 25+ years ago. They were probably late 60s but (you know the kind) really old for their age.
Strange......he died not too long after but she went into a home and lived for A LONG TIME


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Treebooks, I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it not worry you that you will need a cr*p part way home ??


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> We had a leaflet through the door this morning, Loans At Home, "representative APR 466.4%"  "example, £200 over 34 weeks at £10 a week, interest rate 107.05% per annum, total amount payed £340".  strewth! I'd have to be desperate to sign up for that, though I suspect a lot of the people thats aimed at are.


WoW......£140ish profit after just 34 weeks.
Time the government stepped in to stop this 'legal' robbery.
Like those furniture/tv shops that sprung up......they will let anyone have credit, at a price.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

Morning. Got up to the loo back of 4 and actually nodded off for a while for once so a long lie for me. Haven’t missed much as it’s very cold and misty at the moment. Coffee then cosy jacket on for my walk.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

Morning peeps.
Been up since 0500 but was worried about posting in case I woke them as are still (sensibly) still in their duvets.
I think I may do am early dash to Tesco, we only need a few things but tomorrow is not possible**.. Local Aldi is closed for a refurb.
**I need help here 
I/we are visiting Ribble which will be 110 mile round trip.
My worry.......I am 74. Do I spend £2K on a bike that my age can never justify or say "sod it" and pull the plug ??
MrsD says DO IT !!!.
I could leave the money in the bank for the kids and vegietate or get the bike.
I 99.99% know the answer


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning peeps.
> Been up since 0500 but was worried about posting in case I woke them as are still (sensibly) still in their duvets.
> I think I may do am early dash to Tesco, we only need a few things but tomorrow is not possible**.. Local Aldi is closed for a refurb.
> **I need help here
> ...


Get the bike of course.....what a silly question!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Get the bike of course.....what a silly question!


Right.
I can always say "it was that wicked Mo woman that made me do it"


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2021)

morning I'm up too


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning peeps.
> Been up since 0500 but was worried about posting in case I woke them as are still (sensibly) still in their duvets.
> I think I may do am early dash to Tesco, we only need a few things but tomorrow is not possible**.. Local Aldi is closed for a refurb.
> **I need help here
> ...



It would be nice to have 2k spare to buy a bike, buy and enjoy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning peeps.
> Been up since 0500 but was worried about posting in case I woke them as are still (sensibly) still in their duvets.
> I think I may do am early dash to Tesco, we only need a few things but tomorrow is not possible**.. Local Aldi is closed for a refurb.
> **I need help here
> ...


Get the bike, as ever Mrs D is correct 🚴🚴🚴. Your kids almost certainly would want you to get the bike, so get the bike. Time for a Retirement Thread Poll, should @Dave7 get the bike ?


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> It would be nice to have 2k spare to buy a bike, buy and enjoy.


Spare money WoW whats that


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> .......
> I/we are visiting Ribble which will be 110 mile round trip.
> *My worry.......I am 74. Do I spend £2K on a bike that my age can never justify or say "sod it" and pull the plug ??*
> MrsD says DO IT !!!.
> ...



Since I am same age, and, thinking of a similar purchase, I would have to say, "get the bike!"...

Be very interested to know how you get on with the Ribble


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2021)

Leg workout done. Still feeling uncomfortable and washed out so it wasn't a max 1 rep job, but still worked out nonetheless.


----------



## rustybolts (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning peeps.
> Been up since 0500 but was worried about posting in case I woke them as are still (sensibly) still in their duvets.
> I think I may do am early dash to Tesco, we only need a few things but tomorrow is not possible**.. Local Aldi is closed for a refurb.
> **I need help here
> ...


GET THE BIKE !! it will make you feel you're only 54 not 74


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2021)

Dave, if you want the bike and can afford it then buy the bloody thing. 

No pockets in a shroud.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2021)

One from my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Lozz360 (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning peeps.
> Been up since 0500 but was worried about posting in case I woke them as are still (sensibly) still in their duvets.
> I think I may do am early dash to Tesco, we only need a few things but tomorrow is not possible**.. Local Aldi is closed for a refurb.
> **I need help here
> ...


Just buy it. You will enjoy it and that’s the only justification you need.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Right.
> I can always say "it was that wicked Mo woman that made me do it"


0

It's a no brainer. Sod the kids. Leave them poor


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> One from my Facebook page this morning.
> 
> View attachment 586313




Numbnuts?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2021)

Cooeee. We have sun even though it is a tad cool


Stay safe folks


----------



## Paulus (29 Apr 2021)

Good morning all. 
Nice and sunny outside. 
MrsP wants to go to a garden centre this morning, she wants some early bedding plants, geraniums and she likes fancy petunias and stuff for hanging baskets. 
I'll get some fuschias and I want some terracotta pots to plant some peppers, chillies and tomatoes in.

I may well get out on the bike later, with a possible stop at the Mitre for a swift pint or two on the way home.

Another day in paradise


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

Off to LIDL at Ilfracombe first thing for some shopping.
Got a bit of weeding to do in the garden when we get back.
Car needs a clean, as well.


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning peeps.
> Been up since 0500 but was worried about posting in case I woke them as are still (sensibly) still in their duvets.
> I think I may do am early dash to Tesco, we only need a few things but tomorrow is not possible**.. Local Aldi is closed for a refurb.
> **I need help here
> ...


BUY THE BIKE . Your a youngster , I know several mid 80’s who still enjoy getting out on there bikes .
We will want a full report and photos.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> It would be nice to have 2k spare to buy a bike, buy and enjoy.


It is Dave.
Like many people I earned a living which paid the mortgage and for a family of 4.
Towards the end of my working life I had a business idea that I could not get my bosses to take really seriously.
Then the company was sold to your typical money grabbers and I thought RIGHT....GO FOR IT.
I had an amazing 1st year.....a few very good years..... an amazing last year then my biggest customer bought me out.
A good result but it might have been better to happen when I was 30 .


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It is Dave.
> Like many people I earned a living which paid the mortgage and for a family of 4.
> Towards the end of my working life I had a business idea that I could not get my bosses to take really seriously.
> Then the company was sold to your typical money grabbers and I thought RIGHT....GO FOR IT.
> ...


But you did put the idea into practice, your not 74 and boring people with “ I had this great idea once and I wish I had put the plan into action”.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

That was a lovely walk. Bit of mist hanging over the town but sunny up the hill.


----------



## dickyknees (29 Apr 2021)

Bore da pawb.


----------



## dickyknees (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My worry.......I am 74. Do I spend £2K on a bike that my age can never justify or say "sod it" and pull the plug ??



@Dave7 spend and enjoy your money. JFDI


----------



## oldwheels (29 Apr 2021)

Another bright sunny day but still a cold northerly wind.
Still got loads of clearing out surplus stuff which I will probably need next week if I chuck it out.
Must go out on the trike instead to get some air and listen for a cuckoo. They have been heard on mainland just a bit further south last week so may have got here by now. Surprisingly big birds if you ever see one.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning peeps.
> Been up since 0500 but was worried about posting in case I woke them as are still (sensibly) still in their duvets.
> I think I may do am early dash to Tesco, we only need a few things but tomorrow is not possible**.. Local Aldi is closed for a refurb.
> **I need help here
> ...


Buy the bike Dave. You've worked hard all your life and deserve to have the things you want at this time of life. My kids know our philosophy. The house is theirs but don't expect any money in the bank!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Get the bike, as ever Mrs D is correct 🚴🚴🚴. Your kids almost certainly would want you to get the bike, so get the bike. Time for a Retirement Thread Poll, should @Dave7 get the bike ?


With a straight forward binary choice. Now let me find my swingometer 

Yes - 100%
No - 0%


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> 0
> 
> It's a no brainer. Sod the kids.* Leave them poor*



I may have told this anecdote before... but...

Mrs @BoldonLad will often agonise about buying expensive(?) items. Between us, we have 6 children. two of them, our respective youngest daughters, whilst loveable, are, somewhat spendthrifts. So, my usual advice to Mrs @BoldonLad, as she agonises over the dress/coat/handbag/whatever she is considering buying is "Just buy it, spend the money, if you don't, Tanya and Philipa will have it spent before the little curtains close in the crematorium". That usually does the trick


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That was a lovely walk. Bit of mist hanging over the town but sunny up the hill.
> 
> View attachment 586318
> 
> ...


Very nice Mo.
Next time take a selfie to make it even more beautiful


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Get the bike, as ever Mrs D is correct 🚴🚴🚴. Your kids almost certainly would want you to get the bike, so get the bike. Time for a Retirement Thread Poll, should @Dave7 get the bike ?





welsh dragon said:


> It's a no brainer. Sod the kids. Leave them poor


Buy the bike and leave that to the family rather than cash! 



Juan Kog said:


> But you did put the idea into practice, your not 74 and boring people with “ I had this great idea once and I wish I had put the plan into action”.


Very true. 

It is why I am keeping on with my mobile games project. Everyone thinks they will never make me any money and if they do, it will probably be when I am already getting my pension, but every penny that I do make will be OAP spending money. 

It will also be REALLY nice to say "I am taking you on holiday with that money that I will never earn"!! 


Right, I'm outta here after only 4 hours sleep - the vampire calls!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2021)

Good morning. It is the most beautiful, beautiful sunny morning 6C but no wind so I suspect it will feel a lot warmer later. There is nothing for it other than to get the bike out as it's just too good to miss. 

I learned yesterday my fitness levels are nowhere close to what I want to be. They're bloody good but not what I'm capable of. When I'm chasing a climb and feel like stopping it's bad news........even worse when you feel like chucking up the beans! Last year at this time I'd been riding 30 miles a day five days a week for five weeks. So I'm going to add in two days of local solo stuff at high intensity. Should do the trick.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2021)

@Mo1959 wonderful pics


----------



## GM (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning peeps.
> **I need help here
> I/we are visiting Ribble which will be 110 mile round trip.
> My worry.......I am 74. Do I spend £2K on a bike that my age can never justify or say "sod it" and pull the plug ??
> ...




Buy, Buy, Buy...summer's coming you won't regret it, It's just the tonic you need after what you're going through!


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Numbnuts?


No not me, I wouldn't have a top on


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

Joy.........noisy neighbours are now getting double glazing in so couple of days of banging no doubt. Hopefully they can't have much more they want done.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2021)

@Dave7 why are you being a cheapskate?
2 grand on a bike?!
I treated myself to a £3500 bike on a whim.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 why are you being a cheapskate?
> 2 grand on a bike?!
> I treated myself to a £3500 bike on a whim.


I keep looking at this......just one extra small left......perfect! Nearly 5 grand though 

https://www.rutlandcycling.com/bike...Viql3Ch2-8QpBEAQYASABEgKz9_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning peeps.
> Been up since 0500 but was worried about posting in case I woke them as are still (sensibly) still in their duvets.
> I think I may do am early dash to Tesco, we only need a few things but tomorrow is not possible**.. Local Aldi is closed for a refurb.
> **I need help here
> ...


Get the bike.


----------



## pawl (29 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> One from my Facebook page this morning.
> 
> View attachment 586313




Keep them coming dave r.MrsP waits for me to pass the iPad over to give her today’s laugh


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep looking at this......just one extra small left......perfect! Nearly 5 grand though
> 
> https://www.rutlandcycling.com/bike...Viql3Ch2-8QpBEAQYASABEgKz9_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Buy it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooeee. We have sun even though it is a tad cool
> 
> 
> Stay safe folks


Has the washing machine been fixed yet. You've gone very quiet about it, and the person fixing it, for some reason.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 why are you being a cheapskate?
> 2 grand on a bike?!
> I treated myself to a £3500 bike on a whim.


Ahhh but you are not frightened of your wife


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Has the washing machine been fixed yet. You've gone very quiet about it, and the person fixing it, for some reason.


Come to think of it, she hasn't mentioned Brian for a couple of days!


----------



## postman (29 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> One from my Facebook page this morning.
> 
> View attachment 586313


Grandpa can you do your frog impression.Why, well mum says when you croak we'll all be stinking rich.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep looking at this......just one extra small left......perfect! Nearly 5 grand though
> 
> https://www.rutlandcycling.com/bike...Viql3Ch2-8QpBEAQYASABEgKz9_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



Ouch! my car didn't cost that much.


----------



## postman (29 Apr 2021)

Choices choices decisions.Dave is thinking about buying a bike,and i am thinking about buying a trench spade.It's a smashing little thing,it will help my back,i will be kneeling using my shoulders for the power rather than my crappy back.Dave should i buy it it's only £7-99.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No not me, I wouldn't have a top on


Hence the earlier stiff neck!


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep looking at this......just one extra small left......perfect! Nearly 5 grand though
> 
> https://www.rutlandcycling.com/bike...Viql3Ch2-8QpBEAQYASABEgKz9_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



I was looking at these two a while back.

https://alpkit.com/products/sonder-camino-al-v3-apex1-flat

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Merida-Speeder-300-2021-Hybrid-Sports-Bike_230773.htm


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Ouch! my car didn't cost that much.


Lol.......as nice as it is, there really aren't enough trails around here to justify it, especially when I already have a carbon hardtail that pretty much does the same thing. Always nice to look though.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> Choices choices decisions.Dave is thinking about buying a bike,and i am thinking about buying a trench spade.It's a smashing little thing,it will help my back,i will be kneeling using my shoulders for the power rather than my crappy back.Dave should i buy it it's only £7-99.


You're certain it's not a trenching shovel being mis-sold as a spade?


----------



## pawl (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That was a lovely walk. Bit of mist hanging over the town but sunny up the hill.
> 
> View attachment 586318
> 
> ...




Views like that make life worth living Sharing those views with you set me up for the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I was looking at these two a while back.
> 
> https://alpkit.com/products/sonder-camino-al-v3-apex1-flat
> 
> https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Merida-Speeder-300-2021-Hybrid-Sports-Bike_230773.htm


One of the girls along the road has a Sonder mountain bike. They seem decent bikes.


----------



## postman (29 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're certain it's not a trenching shovel being mis-sold as a spade?


I think it's title is micro shovel.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2021)

Been shopping then went to the chemist tablets not ready yet why your had it a week


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

Think I'll have a wander round to the supermarket too. I just walk round every few days rather than do a big shop.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2021)

Interesting! Theres supposed to be 3 Geraniums in there somewhere, looks like they've been sent bare root, its getting late for those.

https://www.jparkers.co.uk/geranium-salome-1


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Joy.........noisy neighbours are now getting double glazing in so couple of days of banging no doubt. Hopefully they can't have much more they want done.


You could always retaliate and get some Wind Chimes, lots of wind chimes, lots and lots of jingly jangly wind chimes 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Interesting! Theres supposed to be 3 Geraniums in there somewhere, looks like they've been sent bare root, its getting late for those.
> 
> https://www.jparkers.co.uk/geranium-salome-1
> 
> ...



They look a bit like apples and bananas to me Dave...


----------



## Paulus (29 Apr 2021)

I think at our time of lives, if you want something in particular, such as a new bike, if you can afford it without causing any problems with the day to day financing matters then buy it.
It is no good being a rich man in the graveyard.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Keep them coming dave r.MrsP waits for me to pass the iPad over to give her today’s laugh



A slightly naughty one for you, again from facebook


Barbara felt sure something had slipped through her flaps during the night.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Has the washing machine been fixed yet. You've gone very quiet about it, and the person fixing it, for some reason.




Fixed? No. The machine being quiet also no.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Come to think of it, she hasn't mentioned Brian for a couple of days!


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Fixed? No. The machine being quiet also no.


And the person who was fixing it?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2021)

Been to The shitty Co Op go. Onions for the lamb casserole and I needed milk as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> And the person who was fixing it?




He is ignoring it now


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> He is ignoring it now


Best way.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Fixed? No. The machine being quiet also no.


You can get a pair of Anker P30 noise cancelling headphones for about fifty quid, that’s cheaper than a new washing machine 👍😁


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2021)

Well, I have managed to get my blood coagulation level back under control! 

There is a strong interaction between what I eat, how much exercise I do, and how much warfarin I need to take. I had let my diet and exercise slip over the winter so I was effectively overdosing on the drug. The response of clinicians is to mess with the dose, but the problem with that is that they would be trying to hit a moving target. As I exercise more and eat more 'greens', more blood tests needed, and more dose adjustments. It can take months for things to settle down again.

I asked for a 2 week window to sort myself out and then made the effort to get out on my bike more often. They haven't been long rides but I've done something most days and even on the shortest rides I sprint up a 7% hill on an overgeared singlespeed bike which gives my body some of the stress it needs. I have also gone back to my '5++ a day' dietary regime - eating way more than the recommended minimum portions of veg a day.

My INR value is supposed to be 2.0 - 3.0 with an optimum value of 2.5. It had gradually crept up over the winter to an excessive 3.7. Today it measured 2.7 - yay! 

So, winter over (although it didn't feel particularly warm when I cycled to the health centre at 09:15!) and time to start doing some serious cycling again.

Oh, and because of my early start, I beat phantom paper pilferer to the Metros - there was a big pile at the station when I got there.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2021)

Lamb casserole today.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Lamb casserole today.


I'll bring a bottle


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

Short gentle bimble done. Just took the hybrid and sat up and enjoyed the countryside. Only 16 miles but enough to keep the legs turning. 

I bought some nice salmon and egg sandwiches when I was in the Co-op earlier so that will be lunch shortly.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Short gentle bimble done. Just took the hybrid and sat up and enjoyed the countryside. Only 16 miles but enough to keep the legs turning.
> 
> I bought some nice salmon and egg sandwiches when I was in the Co-op earlier so that will be lunch shortly.


Is there enough for two


----------



## Paulus (29 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Is there enough for two


That's a shocking chat up line


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Is there enough for two


Ooops......too late. I’ve scoffed them both!


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooops......too late. I’ve scoffed them both!


 Oh well it's chicken and stuffing pie then............


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> Choices choices decisions.Dave is thinking about buying a bike,and i am thinking about buying a trench spade.It's a smashing little thing,it will help my back,i will be kneeling using my shoulders for the power rather than my crappy back.Dave should i buy it it's only £7-99.


Just checked with MrsD.....she says you should buy it


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2021)

Shopping done.
Gardening done.
2 pints of local ale done.
Sun dried tomato and olive pasta for lunch.
Off for a nap now.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2021)

Oh, ha-bloody-ha! 

I should know better after all these years of you letting me down. Your damn broken promises. Little glimpses of a bright and happy future only to have my hopes dashed _AGAIN_! One minute I am planning a fun day out, the next I am sulking indoors alone. I have had enough. If I had the cash I would up sticks and move to somewhere else, well away from you!!! 





So, what's the weather doing where _you_ are? 



PS The forecast here was for heavy showers this afternoon. I had nipped out for my blood test earlier on but had resigned myself to staying in for the rest of the day. I went into the kitchen just now to make myself a mug of tea and saw that my back yard was unexpectedly dry. Suddenly, sunshine burst through the clouds. Oh, the forecast was wrong. It's _Cycling Time_!!! 

Hang on, I've been caught out like this before. I'll check... I ran up 2 flights of stairs to the attic bedroom. From its Velux window I get a good view across the valley. I released the blackout roller blind, looked out of the window and... 5 seconds later it started peeing down! Ho hum - back to plan #A!


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, ha-bloody-ha!
> 
> I should know better after all these years of you letting me down. Your damn broken promises. Little glimpses of a bright and happy future only to have my hopes dashed _AGAIN_! One minute I am planning a fun day out, the next I am sulking indoors alone. I have had enough. If I had the cash I would up sticks and move to somewhere else, well away from you!!!
> 
> ...


Did you not get any hail or snow down the valley?


----------



## 12boy (29 Apr 2021)

I will be contrary, Dave 7. Don't buy the 2k bike. With all the misery you have put up with in the last year you deserve a 5k bike at least. I doubt I will buy one but I have been hankering for a tadpole myself.
I do love all your pictures of your green and pleasant land, especially yours, Mo, and yours, Dirk, and yours Tenkay, and yours ColinJ and yours PaulSB, and yours.....
A ride in a little while, then perhaps I will get around to making quinoa/oat granola, finishing the last bits on the Holdsworth 3 speed conversion (every good boy should have a quality old British 3 speed if he wants one) and a little archery would be sweet. Mrs 12 has reserved space for some hard to find lettuce varieties but the rest is done, except for warmer stuff like pole and bush beans, tomatoes, cukes and zukes. I will set up my irrigation system anon. Always wanted to use that word. 
The Cumberland sausages looked tasty... send me some. We will have roasted chicken thighs, baked sweet potatoes and somekindaveg for dinner. I bought 4 lbs of thighs so I can eat as many as I like. 
And remember, Un beso sin bigote es como un huevo sin sal.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> I will be contrary, Dave 7. Don't buy the 2k bike. With all the misery you have put up with in the last year you deserve a 5k bike at least. I doubt I will buy one but I have been hankering for a tadpole myself.
> I do love all your pictures of your green and pleasant land, especially yours, Mo, and yours, Dirk, and yours Tenkay, and yours ColinJ and yours PaulSB, and yours.....
> A ride in a little while, then perhaps I will get around to making quinoa/oat granola, finishing the last bits on the Holdsworth 3 speed conversion (every good boy should have a quality old British 3 speed if he wants one) and a little archery would be sweet. Mrs 12 has reserved space for some hard to find lettuce varieties but the rest is done, except for warmer stuff like pole and bush beans, tomatoes, cukes and zukes. I will set up my irrigation system anon. Always wanted to use that word.
> The Cumberland sausages looked tasty... send me some. We will have roasted chicken thighs, baked sweet potatoes and somekindaveg for dinner. I bought 4 lbs of thighs so I can eat as many as I like.
> And remember, Un beso sin bigote es como un huevo sin sal.


Just remember, the grass is always greener on the other side!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, ha-bloody-ha!
> 
> I should know better after all these years of you letting me down. Your damn broken promises. Little glimpses of a bright and happy future only to have my hopes dashed _AGAIN_! One minute I am planning a fun day out, the next I am sulking indoors alone. I have had enough. If I had the cash I would up sticks and move to somewhere else, well away from you!!!
> 
> ...


No rain at all forecast here so got ready for a walk......shorts on but also a jacket.
Just fastened my shoe laces when.....yes, it started raining.
Put my waterproof wide brimmed hat on and set off. Cold but not one drop of rain.
Just 2.3 miles.
Got back home AND.... it started raining again .
The sun, as they say, shines on the righteous


----------



## oldwheels (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Very nice Mo.
> Next time take a selfie to make it even more beautiful


Never noticed such high bits as I usually just battered through. Would that be on the left as you come into the town from the west?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you not get any hail or snow down the valley?


I can't keep up! The sun is shining again now...


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I can't keep up! The sun is shining again now...



We;re now getting proper April showers.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just remember, the grass is always greener on the other side!
> 
> View attachment 586365


I think that one is a bit 1960s-acid-trip-green! 

Anyway, I am going to brave the weather and see if I can take a couple more pictures for @12boy before the rain comes back!


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2021)

Been sunny here all day.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Apr 2021)

I keep thinking this may be my last chance this year so off down Loch na Keal. Not too much traffic yet but 99.9% tourist. With the NE wind I had a tail wind to start so did not go too far as the thought of having to fight against it on the way back is inhibiting.
Spat on FB again started by “ entitled “ tourists so that’s me probably banned again for making sensible suggestions.
Doc. phoned me to say my kidney scan on Monday had no change and it appears I do not have bowel cancer or prostate problems but since I am anaemic need more bloods to decide whether it is worth doing any other treatment.
However I heard a cuckoo at the head of Loch na Keal which since it is before the end of May should give me another year according to the old superstition.
I just lifted a screenshot from my camera looking down the loch.


----------



## gavroche (29 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Been sunny here all day.


And here in North Wales so made the most of it and went for a ride. Lovely.


----------



## gavroche (29 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I keep thinking this may be my last chance this year so off down Loch na Keal. Not too much traffic yet but 99.9% tourist. With the NE wind I had a tail wind to start so did not go too far as the thought of having to fight against it on the way back is inhibiting.
> Spat on FB again started by “ entitled “ tourists so that’s me probably banned again for making sensible suggestions.
> Doc. phoned me to say my kidney scan on Monday had no change and it appears I do not have bowel cancer or prostate problems but since I am anaemic need more bloods to decide whether it is worth doing any other treatment.
> However I heard a cuckoo at the head of Loch na Keal which since it is before the end of May should give me another year according to the old superstition.
> ...


Why do you have the date the wrong way round?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Never noticed such high bits as I usually just battered through. Would that be on the left as you come into the town from the west?


From up The Knock a local hill that sits above Crieff Hydro.

Just had another walk and got all 4 seasons within about 20 minutes! 

Cuppa now and I’ll stick The Repair Shop on at 4.30.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

gavroche said:


> And here in North Wales so made the most of it and went for a ride. Lovely.


It would have been sunny here if it wasn't for the thick dark clouds


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> From up The Knock a local hill that sits above Crieff Hydro.
> 
> Just had another walk and got all 4 seasons within about 20 minutes!
> 
> Cuppa now and I’ll stick The Repair Shop on at 4.30.


I am watching a recorded nature program.
I will probably watch the Chase at 1700.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Apr 2021)

gavroche said:


> Why do you have the date the wrong way round?


Never really noticed. Is that not the American way of putting dates so it may just be the way the camera came and I simply followed on.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2021)

@12boy chosen with you in mind. 

When a gravel route goes wrong. Go back or climb out of 40 foot deep gulley!!





So much mud in the cleat I couldn't clip in





The village in the aerial view is where I live. The local fire services use the area to practice with their drones and sent us some images.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2021)

Geez another cold ride. Discovered today a mobile, plenty of data and Google maps are your friend. Lost in Lancashire


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2021)

I am nackered. Going for a snooze. Please wake me before Mrs P gets home.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Apr 2021)

Looked at the weather this morning and it looked like it was going to rain after lunch so I got ready and went out this morning
Not expecting much as I have felt wiped out for a few days but managed 20+ miles with the ebike in eco assist level - the lowest short of off!

OK - it was flat - mostly on canals hence properly flat (for the pedants - on the canal towpath - cycling ON the canal is bad for an ebike!) but I was fine when I got home and, according to Strava, my average speed was about back to normal!!!

AND - I dicovered that the Post Office in Moore (where I often stop) does hot drink and hot bacon butties and pies and such!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Looked at the weather this morning and it looked like it was going to rain after lunch so I got ready and went out this morning
> Not expecting much as I have felt wiped out for a few days but managed 20+ miles with the ebike in eco assist level - the lowest short of off!
> 
> OK - it was flat - mostly on canals hence properly flat (for the pedants - on the canal towpath - cycling ON the canal is bad for an ebike!) but I was fine when I got home and, according to Strava, my average speed was about back to normal!!!
> ...


Didn't realise that PO was still open.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

I was planning to watch the Chase but got caught up watching Allo Allo.... .may be my terrible humour but I find it so funny


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Apr 2021)

We had rain overnight that laid the dust in the lane . So I washed my car, first time in over a year.
This was followed by a walk with Mrs JK. Then a task I have been putting off , a visit to Costco .





So my next task is to carry this ^^^^ upstairs to the cupboard with the water softener 25 kg x6.:


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Didn't realise that PO was still open.


Yup - some nice seats on the canal just outside as well


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Geez another cold ride.


It damn well _WAS _cold! I managed to get out after the rain but got very chilled by a bitter NE wind. I'd covered up in anticipation, except for my face, fingers and wrists. (Fingerless mitts and a gap between them and my jersey sleeves. I'd also shaved my winter whiskers off so my chin was feeling the cold!)

I did take a few pictures, but most of them were blurred because the wind was buffeting me while I took them. Here are a few. The greenery isn't yet lush because spring seems to be delayed by a few weeks this year, and everything looked a bit dull because of the cloudy conditions. Another few weeks of sun and rain and all should be back to normal... 

The western side of Cliviger Gorge from the A646.





The eastern side...





I then turned back and headed up Carr Road, a steep lane to Todmorden Moor. This is the view looking back over Cliviger Gorge. The big lump in the distance beyond the powerlines and windfarm is Pendle Hill, as featured in my previous set of photos.


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> We had rain overnight that laid the dust in the lane . So I washed my car, first time in over a year.
> This was followed by a walk with Mrs JK. Then a task I have been putting off , a visit to Costco .
> View attachment 586379
> 
> So my next task is to carry this ^^^^ upstairs to the cupboard with the water softener 25 kg x6.:


Nice diguise for your weekly viagra delivery


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Apr 2021)

Forgot to say - used the winter gloves again today - basically the same stuff I was wearing in Feb.!!

and it started raining on the way back!!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2021)

@ColinJ we didn't have the NE wind today over here. Rode in it yesterday and it was like December. Freezing 🥶


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am nackered. Going for a snooze. *Please wake me before Mrs P gets home.*


One thing. I ask you all to do one thing. A simple thing. Not a complicated thing. And what happens? All of you, yes that's right ALL of you do noTHING.

Mrs P thinks I've been asleep all afternoon. 😭


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> We had rain overnight that laid the dust in the lane . So I washed my car, first time in over a year.
> This was followed by a walk with Mrs JK. Then a task I have been putting off , a visit to Costco .
> View attachment 586379
> 
> So my next task is to carry this ^^^^ upstairs to the cupboard with the water softener 25 kg x6.:


I've got to ask. Why do you have a water softener? I understand about hard water but never heard of people softening the water for the entire house.


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2021)

Because the hard water beats him up if he doesnt pay it £20 entry fee for the bath.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ we didn't have the NE wind today over here. Rode in it yesterday and it was like December. Freezing 🥶


Strange... we must have been right on the edge of it here today.

I haven't quite warmed up yet. Hopefully, once I've had some hot food I _WILL_! 

The central heating has been off for more than a week but I am still heating this one room to 18-19 C with a small electric convector heater (less than half of the cost of heating the whole house).


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> One thing. I ask you all to do one thing. A simple thing. Not a complicated thing. And what happens? All of you, yes that's right ALL of you do noTHING.
> 
> Mrs P thinks I've been asleep all afternoon. 😭


Really sorry Paul. I meant to but Welshie had a problem with her bloomers and and asked me to look into them.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

A question for old farts.
Who was the comedian that always finished his act by reading a letter from his mother.
The last line would be eg....
The man next door has got some pigs and there is a terrible smell from your loving mother.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A question for old farts.
> Who was the comedian that always finished his act by reading a letter from his mother.
> The last line would be eg....
> The man next door has got some pigs and there is a terrible smell from your loving mother.


That will annoy me now. I vaguely remember it but not who it was. Wasn’t Ronnie Corbett was it??


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That will annoy me now. I vaguely remember it but not who it was. Wasn’t Ronnie Corbett was it??


No.... waaay before him.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2021)

Grockle tried to argue with a Devon GT (Gert Tractor) in Barnstaple.
Oops! 










Tractor - 1
Grockle - 0


----------



## 12boy (29 Apr 2021)

Just got back from my measly 18.5 miles and it was divine....blue sky, 20C a light westerly breeze and now it is lunchtime. Doesn't measure up to your gorgeous scenery although I did enjoy passing by a prairie dog village where most of the fat little feckers were basking like meerkats in the spring sun.


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Apr 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've got to ask. Why do you have a water softener? I understand about hard water but never heard of people softening the water for the entire house.


Errm why do we have water softener🤔 . Well one was already fitted when we bought the house, we have since replaced it . The direct mains cold water to kitchen and shower room downstairs and bathroom upstairs is unsoftened. Other water is softened, so no need to add salt to dishwasher and washing machine. Mrs JK prefers olive oil soap that definitely lathers better with soft water . Would we have fitted one if it wasn’t there already, probably not . 
Also as Drago has sussed out , it’s a way to smuggle my Viagra in.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A question for old farts.
> Who was the comedian that always finished his act by reading a letter from his mother.
> The last line would be eg....
> The man next door has got some pigs and there is a terrible smell from your loving mother.


This him?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2021)

I just had a recurrence of my laptop failing to sleep problem. I did some Googling and found this suggestion, which is worth knowing if you ever have a similar problem with Windows 10...

Type 'cmd' into the start/search box. Right click on that and run it as an administrator. Type 'powercfg /requests'. That will show you what is messing with your machine's attempts to power-down.

In my case I discovered that Windows Media Player was doing it. I only use that once or twice a year, but one of those times was a couple of days ago which is when the sleep problem kicked off again. I went into MP options and turned off everything that looked like it might try to keep the computer awake. I rebooted the laptop, then closed the lid. I opened it again and it came back to life. I've put it to sleep numerous times since then and it always woke up again when I opened the lid so it looks like the problem is fixed.



12boy said:


> Just got back from my measly 18.5 miles and it was divine....blue sky, 20C a light westerly breeze and now it is lunchtime. Doesn't measure up to your gorgeous scenery...


I just Googled Casper, Wy and there seems to be some pretty impressive scenery out there too!

The thing about Britain is that it is a very compact country. We do have some lovely countryside but it is on a smaller scale than that of many countries including the USA. If you go to the Highlands of Scotland you can get to some majestic mountains, but even our highest (Ben Nevis) is only 1,345 m (4,413 ft) high. 

I just wondered how remote you can get on the British mainland. Apparently, the furthest you can get from a public road is only about 10-11 km (6-7 miles). Admittedly, the terrain to get there might be very tough to cross!


----------



## numbnuts (30 Apr 2021)

Morning it's  and dark here, I'm going back to bed


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2021)

Morning. It says it’s 3 degrees but I am freezing this morning for some reason. Hoping a brisk walk warms me up. These chilly nights show no sign of letting up for a while.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2021)

Good morning. Bright, clear and frost on the ground - again. Temperature is 1⁰C.

I'm fine but really what is there to say? I have feck all to do which is worth commenting on! 😂 If it warmed up I could plant up the allotment but that's probably going to be delayed till mid-May this year. The moss needs removing from the garage roof!!

Out with the guys at 9.00. The consensus is a flat ride but I really need hills. I need to address this.

Time for a doze now.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> This him?
> View attachment 586418


Think he may have copied the idea but original was waaay before him. I recall a broad Lancashire accent (may have been false of course).


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2021)

Morning all.
Cold here but a decent sky. Should be a good trip to Clitheroe.

Bottled water anyone ?

I always refused to drink it.....prefer to have good old tap water......until we had problems last year.
Anyway, we have been drinking Aldi stuff. Its OK but never quite quenched a thirst.
Tried Tesco stuff last week. More expensive but we both immediately "tasted" the difference......much nicer.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Cold here but a decent sky. Should be a good trip to Clitheroe.
> 
> Bottled water anyone ?
> ...


That'll be because it's from their "taste the difference" range.


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2021)

Like Noel Clarke's winky when a female is around, I have risen!

Click and collect day today.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> This him?
> View attachment 586418


Been googling this.
He did indeed used to read "a letter from me Mammy".
I can't get it out of my mind that someone did that years before.
I just read that his net worth is $13M. Is it too late for me to become a comedian


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Been googling this.
> He did indeed used to read "a letter from me Mammy".
> I can't get it out of my mind that someone did that years before.
> I just read that his net worth is $13M. Is it *too late* for me to become a comedian


There may be other barriers to overcome as well.........


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2021)

@Dave7 it's your trip to Clitheroe today? Enjoy, looking forward to reports on the new shop.

While you're in Clitheroe you might enjoy visiting The Green Jersey. A good traditional LBS. They do coffee, cake etc. but don't expect anything posh. We go from time to time though today we'll be in Nateby or Scorton.

https://thegreenjersey.cc/


----------



## Paulus (30 Apr 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's a bit cool outside this morning, ans MrsP was decidedly cold . She had been awake since 4 and couldn't get back to sleep because of the cold

The usual dog walk soon, and then a meeting of the escape committee in the garden of the Mitre this afternoon. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Paulus (30 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Think he may have copied the idea but original was waaay before him. I recall a broad Lancashire accent (may have been false of course).


There was a comedian called Sandy Powell who hailed from up north, his catch phrase was 'can you hear me Mother'


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2021)

From my facebook page this morning.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2021)

Morning all 

MrsD is all excited about seeing her haidresser at 9am this moning.
At least it will stop her constant whingeing.
I've offered, several times, to run my clippers over her noggin, but somehow that's not acceptable. Women, eh?!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> That's a shocking chat up line




Yes. But he hasn't dated since 1066, so it was probably the in chat up line back in those days.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Grockle tried to argue with a Devon GT (Gert Tractor) in Barnstaple.
> Oops!
> View attachment 586414
> 
> ...




Terrible piece of parking. Serves the car driver right.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2021)

Morning. 0 deg here. We have frost and dam my Rhodri is breaking out in flowers as well.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> MrsD is all excited about seeing her haidresser at 9am this moning.
> At least it will stop her constant whingeing.
> I've offered, several times, to run my clippers over her noggin, but somehow that's not acceptable. Women, eh?!



We've got a mobile hairdressers coming round this morning, we started a conversion with my Good Ladies regular hairdresser but she doesn't do home visits, so she recommended these people and put them in contact with my good lady. The carer washes my Good ladies hair regularly but she needs a trim.


----------



## pawl (30 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> From my facebook page this morning.
> 
> View attachment 586452





Good Has MrsP seal of approval


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 0 deg here. We have frost and dam my Rhodri is breaking out in flowers as well.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


I think that might be Faith's little boy's name in Keeping Faith. Lol.

Have you been in Faceache this morning? I'm just getting a blank page when I try to go on this morning. Doubt I'm missing much anyway!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I think that might be Faith's little boy's name in Keeping Faith. Lol.
> 
> Have you been in Faceache this morning? I'm just getting a blank page when I try to go on this morning. Doubt I'm missing much anyway!




Yep. I made a post. It was fine when I was on it


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I think that might be Faith's little boy's name in Keeping Faith. Lol.
> 
> Have you been in Faceache this morning? I'm just getting a blank page when I try to go on this morning. Doubt I'm missing much anyway!



Facebook is fine here as well.

From facebook this morning, a memory from 5 years ago, my Good Lady and my Granddaughter.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Apr 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> MrsD is all excited about seeing her haidresser at 9am this moning.
> *At least it will stop her constant whingeing.*
> I've offered, several times, to run my clippers over her noggin, but somehow that's not acceptable. Women, eh?!



Hmm.... you think so?


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2021)

Good morning one and all,
Overcast and a bit chilly, I've been prevaricating again, do I head down to the shed and continue painting the inside or do I take a bag of clothes to the charity shop? 
I've ordered a generic cover for my new E reader, It's not an exact fit due to the age of the reader I have, but it's the correct size. At less than a fiver posted it's worth a punt.
A flurry of excitement yesterday afternoon as I noticed a pair of Tits in the garden, I grabbed my binoculars for a closer look but the birds had flown. I'm thinking of advertising the nest boxes on AirBnB as there doesn't appear to be any interest from the local community.

Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Sterlo (30 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Been googling this.
> He did indeed used to read "a letter from me Mammy".
> I can't get it out of my mind that someone did that years before.
> I just read that his net worth is $13M. Is it too late for me to become a comedian


Hi All, been off for a while due to an accident. I think you may be thinking of Frank Carson.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've ordered a generic cover for my new E reader, It's not an exact fit due to the age of the reader I have, but it's the correct size. At less than a fiver posted it's worth a punt.


You should have sent the dimensions to Mrs Dragon and she might have made you a custom bespoke leather one!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Hi All, been off for a while due to an accident. I think you may be thinking of Frank Carson.


Hope you're all mended now.


----------



## Sterlo (30 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you're all mended now.


Getting there slowly thanks. In case you hadn't seen my original post, back in early March, came off on a corner on a night ride and landed on my left elbow, had to get an ambulance out. Turns out I've shattered my elbow. In hospital for 4 days, op to fix it was a success, now all plated and screwed together, no real elbow. Rehab is going slow and painful, after nearly 2 months, still can't straighten the arm or bend it up (can't even pick my nose!) too far. Don't think I'll get out on the bike for another couple of months at best. Good news is the bike seems okay, I think I took all of the impact, just a couple of scuff marks on the brake lever and the pedal, they'll act as a good reminder if I get too cocky.

Just found a pic I took, 1 week after the op, nice scar!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Getting there slowly thanks. In case you hadn't seen my original post, back in early March, came off on a corner on a night ride and landed on my left elbow, had to get an ambulance out. Turns out I've shattered my elbow. In hospital for 4 days, op to fix it was a success, now all plated and screwed together, no real elbow. Rehab is going slow and painful, after nearly 2 months, still can't straighten the arm or bend it up (can't even pick my nose!) too far. Don't think I'll get out on the bike for another couple of months at best. Good news is the bike seems okay, I think I took all of the impact, just a couple of scuff marks on the brake lever and the pedal, they'll act as a good reminder if I get too cocky.


Oh, was that the horrible pic where you could almost see the bone? Not worth rushing things. I took a full 3 months before risking a very careful spin after my collar bone was plated.


----------



## Sterlo (30 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, was that the horrible pic where you could almost see the bone? Not worth rushing things. I took a full 3 months before risking a very careful spin after my collar bone was plated.


No I didn't put any pics on at the time. I knew something was wrong when I sat up in the road and my forearm stayed flat on the floor . I didn't see any blood which surprised me, but the ambulance lady was very quiet when she cut my jacket off so I guessed it was pretty bad.


----------



## Salad Dodger (30 Apr 2021)

Good morning, chums, from a dry but fairly cloudy Thanet. This morning I shall amble along to the chemist's to pick up copious quantities of prescription goodies. 

Early lunch will be followed by band practice this afternoon, all socially distanced and in a garden. There may be local news headlines tonight about several members of a band being beaten to death by a bass guitar. But if they don't agree a band name pretty soon, that's what I might be forced to do..... 

Have a good day, everybody!


----------



## oldwheels (30 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Cold here but a decent sky. Should be a good trip to Clitheroe.
> 
> Bottled water anyone ?
> ...


Probably just filled up from a tap round the back.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2021)

Sterlo said:


> No I didn't put any pics on at the time. I knew something was wrong when I sat up in the road and my forearm stayed flat on the floor . I didn't see any blood which surprised me, but the ambulance lady was very quiet when she cut my jacket off so I guessed it was pretty bad.


Makes me feel sick just hearing about it. I have a bit of a weird phobia about broken bones for some reason. Get quite queasy and light headed even thinking about it.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I think that might be Faith's little boy's name in Keeping Faith. Lol.
> 
> Have you been in Faceache this morning? I'm just getting a blank page when I try to go on this morning. Doubt I'm missing much anyway!


I also got a blank page when I looked in to FB this morning but assumed they had blanked me out after appealing for moderation in tourist numbers and suggestions for "real" jobs as opposed to seasonal service ones. Need to keep out of FB anyway as I just get shouted at by the twee tearoom and crafty shoppe brigade.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I also got a blank page when I looked in to FB this morning but assumed they had blanked me out after appealing for moderation in tourist numbers and suggestions for "real" jobs as opposed to seasonal service ones. Need to keep out of FB anyway as I just get shouted at by the twee tearoom and crafty shoppe brigade.


I still can't get in. Just goes to a totally blank page. Not important.....I doubt I'm missing much!


----------



## oldwheels (30 Apr 2021)

Still nice bright and sunny but cold northerly wind. 
Been out to top the car fuel up. 130.9p per litre.
Got back into town and met a traffic jam. The Main Street has been narrowed slightly for a few hundred yards by a flood prevention barrier and this means when cars are parked on one side [as they always are] there is just enough room for confident drivers to pass in both directions. We are now in the beginning of the silly season when tourists need at least a couple of feet clearance on each side so chaos reigns already. Delivery vans are wider than cars and so it makes the situation even worse.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I still can't get in. Just goes to a totally blank page. Not important.....I doubt I'm missing much!


Still the same here. Not currently important but it seems to be the main means of distributing potentially useful information.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning it's  and dark here, I'm going back to bed


Yupyet


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You should have sent the dimensions to Mrs Dragon and she might have made you a custom bespoke leather one!



That has got me thinking, the new " Perseverance" Mars Rover that is currently trundling around on the surface of Mars ( or on a Film lot in Colorado if you're a conspiracy theorist ) has a small drone like helicopter named " Ingenuity " that has successfully made a few short flights. The people at NASA had attached a small postage stamp sized piece of muslin fabric from the wings of the Wright Brothers " Flyer 1 ", the first powered aircraft to take flight. Perhaps @welsh dragon could make me a bespoke cover for my Kobo E reader and stitch in a postage stamp sized piece of the fabric from her Bloomers. 😀


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That has got me thinking, the new " Perseverance" Mars Rover that is currently trundling around on the surface of Mars ( or on a Film lot in Colorado if you're a conspiracy theorist ) has a small drone like helicopter named " Ingenuity " that has successfully made a few short flights. The people at NASA had attached a small postage stamp sized piece of muslin fabric from the wings of the Wright Brothers " Flyer 1 ",* the first powered aircraft to take flight*. Perhaps @welsh dragon could make me a bespoke cover for my Kobo E reader and stitch in a postage stamp sized piece of the fabric from her Bloomers. 😀


The first controlled, powered flight, by a heavier-than-air craft!

See also
https://www.history.com/news/history-faceoff-who-was-first-in-flight


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2021)

From my facebook page Lol.

Myra Rhodes, a sweet old lady living somewhere in Great Baddow, Essex, one day answered a knock on the door, to be confronted by a very well-dressed younger man who was carrying a vacuum cleaner. 'A very good morning to you, Ma'am,' said the young man. 'If I could have a couple of minutes of your precious time, I would gladly like to demonstrate the very latest technical improvement in high-powered vacuum cleaners.' 'Go away!' the old lady said brusquely. 'I'm old and broke and haven't got any time or money,' and she proceeded to close the door. But then quick
as a flash, the young man wedged his foot in the doorway and pushed the door wide open. 'Please don't be too hasty,' he commanded. 'Not until at least you have seen my short demonstration.' And with that, he emptied a bucket of horse manure onto her hallway carpet. 'Now, if this vacuum cleaner does not remove all traces of this horse manure from your carpet, Madam, I will personally eat the remainder.' Myra stepped back and said with a smile, 'Well let me get you a spoon, young man because they cut off my electricity this morning.'


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That has got me thinking, the new " Perseverance" Mars Rover that is currently trundling around on the surface of Mars ( or on a Film lot in Colorado if you're a conspiracy theorist ) has a small drone like helicopter named " Ingenuity " that has successfully made a few short flights. The people at NASA had attached a small postage stamp sized piece of muslin fabric from the wings of the Wright Brothers " Flyer 1 ", the first powered aircraft to take flight. Perhaps @welsh dragon could make me a bespoke cover for my Kobo E reader and stitch in a postage stamp sized piece of the fabric from her Bloomers. 😀




I don't give parts of my bloomers to just any Tom Dick or Harry you know.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2021)

And we now have rain.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And we now have rain.


OK here but a cold wind. Forecast is for possible showers this afternoon. It's so unpredictable just now. I had sun, wind, rain and hale on yesterday afternoon's walk all within the space of 20 minutes.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't give parts of my bloomers to just any Tom Dick or Harry you know.


But I'm not any Tom, Dick or Harry, I'm a Kev 😉


----------



## Paulus (30 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't give parts of my bloomers to just any Tom Dick or Harry you know.





Tenkaykev said:


> But I'm not any Tom, Dick or Harry, I'm a Kev 😉


Touchè


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> But I'm not any Tom, Dick or Harry, I'm a Kev 😉




Or Kev. Or Dave Dave and Dave.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2021)

Friday fish and chips consumed. 
Now to wash it down with a couple of bottles of Proper Job.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2021)

I just had a chat with my pal Carrie. She had been for a nice cycling trip to the North York Moors but was feeling a bit miffed that she had taken her winter bike which has a crazy-high bottom gear - 39/23 perhaps? She is a fantastic climber but was defeated by a 33% stretch on the infamous Rosedale Chimney climb. I cheered her up by telling her that even the pros sometimes walk up parts of that!

I just found this video and texted her a link...



I love the bit where Paul Sherwen says that the riders had very low gears fitted for the climb... 42/26!!!!


----------



## oldwheels (30 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> The first controlled, powered flight, by a heavier-than-air craft!
> 
> See also
> https://www.history.com/news/history-faceoff-who-was-first-in-flight


Perhaps. There is also Percy Pilcher who flew a powered aircraft at Cardross near Glasgow. He was killed in a gliding accident when he flew in bad conditions rather than disappoint spectators.
Taken from The Flying Scot, a century of aviation in Scotland by Jack Webster.
I have it on my bookshelves.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2021)

Paulus said:


> Touchè


No turtles either!


----------



## 12boy (30 Apr 2021)

Wyoming is 99k sq miles, much like Britain. At the end of my career with Social Security I was in charge of all five offices. When I made visits to them all the trip was about 1500 miles. The larger towns are at least 140 miles apart. When growing up in New Mexico I learned to love the austere beauty of the high desert and Wyoming is a tad wetter and much, much colder. Most of New Mexico, Wyoming and Colorado is a mile above sea level. For us, rain, little pockets of green and trees are much appreciated. I have often thought most any place would have its own beauty if no one lived there. 
Another sunny, warm day but windier this afternoon. An early ride and then off to the clinic for Mrs 12's blood draw for the Monday cancer doc meeting. Yesterday was a little rocky for her, but we are planning to visit some plant nurseries after since we will be out, if she is up for it.
As far as broken bones go, when I broke my pelvis in 3 places I was made to ride an exercise bike in about 8 days. In two months I could ride my Brompton. I was amazed by how quickly my pre-accident muscles melted away for the early days when I was mostly in bed, stoned on opiate painkillers. Even though I ate 3 squares a day, the energy required to heal burned up more calories than my previous fairly active routine so I lost 10 pounds in 10 days. Go figure.
Colin J, forgive me if I am rude or intrusive, but what exactly is a bubble pal?
Be safe and well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Perhaps. There is also Percy Pilcher who flew a powered aircraft at Cardross near Glasgow. He was killed in a gliding accident when he flew in bad conditions rather than disappoint spectators.
> Taken from The Flying Scot, a century of aviation in Scotland by Jack Webster.
> I have it on my bookshelves.


Yes, I have read about the history of powered flight, but it's a bit like the Electric light bulb, or Television, or VTOL, or numerous other inventions that seem to have been invented by Americans... 😉


----------



## oldwheels (30 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, I have read about the history of powered flight, but it's a bit like the Electric light bulb, or Television, or VTOL, or numerous other inventions that seem to have been invented by Americans... 😉


Like Weir Helicopters of Cathcart who were diverted to other work by the British Govt. when war broke out and everything was given to the Americans who thereby gained a commanding lead. Helicopter development and production could have remained here but the blimps in Whitehall did not regard helicopters as being of any importance.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, I have read about the history of powered flight, but it's a bit like the Electric light bulb, or Television, or VTOL, or numerous other inventions that seem to have been invented by Americans... 😉


Even the Wright Brothera acknowledged that they used some of the work of George Cayley, "The Father of Flight"(Yorkshire) on their machines. Including the wing warping.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Or Kev. Or Dave Dave and Dave.


This Dave is OK......I still have the pair you left here


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2021)

Our late lunch was pie, broccoli and new potatoes with butter


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Our late lunch was pie, broccoli and new potatoes with butter
> View attachment 586513


Bit early for new spuds!


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bit early for new spuds!



Our market spud man has them in.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bit early for new spuds!


Probably Egyptian.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Colin J, forgive me if I am rude or intrusive, but what exactly is a bubble pal?


I think we may have touched on this briefly a few months ago...? 

It is a term coined by the UK government when they brought in our first Covid lockdown. We were being told to isolate ourselves from other people, but it was realised that a lot of single people would find it very difficult to spend potentially months without seeing anybody else face to face. We were therefore allowed to form 'social bubbles' of 2 people from different households. We could visit each other but must not extend this to other 'bubbles' otherwise the whole concept would break down. So, I have been seeing my friend from the next town but we have been (pretty much!) avoiding other people.

I haven't seen my family for 15 months, nor most of my other friends. I did see a couple of friends at a distance last summer when restrictions were eased for a while but I haven't been for bike rides with anyone else since January 2020. I normally organise lots of social rides with fellow CycleChat members every year. We are supposed to be getting freed from all restrictions at the end of June 2021 so I am planning to celebrate with *THIS* social ride in July.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bit early for new spuds!


Tried the 2nd hand ones but didn't like them.
TBH I am no expert.
I went in because the sign was for "Cheshire New Potatoes" but was told "they are not in yet....we just leave the sign up all year" .
Description.....
Smallish.
Scrape/rub clean easily.
Choice of Cornish, Jersey and one I can't remember.
Tasted lovely
Bloody expensive........I didn't check the per Lb/Kg price till it was too late.xx


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Tried the 2nd hand ones but didn't like them.
> TBH I am no expert.
> I went in because the sign was for "Cheshire Nee Potatoes" but was told "they are not in yet....we just leave the sign up all year" .
> Description.....
> ...


Now we know where Dirk makes his money.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2021)

Jon Snow is leaving Channel 4 News at the end of this year! 

He has had a long career as a reporter and I have always liked him, especially because he is a cyclist and wears silly socks and ties... 

He is 73 now. He still has his wits about him but I have noticed him starting to make a few minor fumbles recently when reading the autocue. Maybe it is a good time to be leaving live TV? He will be moving on to other TV projects so he won't be vanishing from our screens for a while yet. Those of us who DO have TVs, of course...


----------



## Salad Dodger (30 Apr 2021)

@12boy 
Unfortunately, "bubble" seems to have become a verb doing the Covid outbreak. 
"I was thinking: we could bubble in the park on Sunday" and so on.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> @12boy
> Unfortunately, "bubble" seems to have become a verb doing the Covid outbreak.
> "I was thinking: we could bubble in the park on Sunday" and so on.


And some of the bubbles were somewhat larger bubbles than they were supposed to be!

Or...






A succession of serial leaky bubbles!


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Wyoming is 99k sq miles, much like Britain. At the end of my career with Social Security I was in charge of all five offices. When I made visits to them all the trip was about 1500 miles. The larger towns are at least 140 miles apart. When growing up in New Mexico I learned to love the austere beauty of the high desert and Wyoming is a tad wetter and much, much colder. Most of New Mexico, Wyoming and Colorado is a mile above sea level. For us, rain, little pockets of green and trees are much appreciated. I have often thought most any place would have its own beauty if no one lived there.
> Another sunny, warm day but windier this afternoon. An early ride and then off to the clinic for Mrs 12's blood draw for the Monday cancer doc meeting. Yesterday was a little rocky for her, but we are planning to visit some plant nurseries after since we will be out, if she is up for it.
> As far as broken bones go, when I broke my pelvis in 3 places I was made to ride an exercise bike in about 8 days. In two months I could ride my Brompton. I was amazed by how quickly my pre-accident muscles melted away for the early days when I was mostly in bed, stoned on opiate painkillers. Even though I ate 3 squares a day, the energy required to heal burned up more calories than my previous fairly active routine so I lost 10 pounds in 10 days. Go figure.
> Colin J, forgive me if I am rude or intrusive, but what exactly is a bubble pal?
> Be safe and well.





oldwheels said:


> Probably Egyptian.


From the Faroe Islands 😉


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> From the Faroe Islands 😉



Jesus Mary and Joseph, and the wee donkey, what is happening with my forum replies inserting random bits of other posts? 🤔


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Apr 2021)

Saw an article this morning about an interview with Andre Aggasi - and when he played Boris Becker

Apparently he was totally unable to cope with Becker's serve at the start so they studied the footage of his server in detail
and discovered that there was a tell - Becker always put the tip of his tongue out for a split second just before tossing the ball up
If he put it out in the middle the ball would go down the middle or to the body
If it went to the side the server would go to the tram line side
Aggasi had to train himself to only watch for this on critical points otherwise it would become suspicious and Becker might reverse the process nd discover the 'tell'

So - this shows why I was always rubbish at tennis
other people (such as my friend who played for Cheshire and could have gone further) had good enough eyesight to see a tongue at the far end of the court
I would only just be able to see if they had a ball in their hand or not
even now with my glasses on - I would have no chance of seeing that well at that distance!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Wyoming is 99k sq miles, much like Britain. At the end of my career with Social Security I was in charge of all five offices. When I made visits to them all the trip was about 1500 miles. The larger towns are at least 140 miles apart. When growing up in New Mexico I learned to love the austere beauty of the high desert and Wyoming is a tad wetter and much, much colder. Most of New Mexico, Wyoming and Colorado is a mile above sea level. For us, rain, little pockets of green and trees are much appreciated. I have often thought most any place would have its own beauty if no one lived there.


I just took a look on Wikipedia and discovered that your state has 35 peaks over 13,000 ft i.e. about triple the height of Ben Nevis, our highest peak!


----------



## GM (30 Apr 2021)

Evening all...I got a very early delivery this morning from Royal Mail at 7.30, the dog flew down the stairs barking at the postman waking everybody up. Was my new Joe Blow Track pump I ordered from the nice people at High On Bikes. My boy broke my last one that I got from Aldi trying to pump up a paddling pool last summer. Then more excitement, I got a text from the Covid test centre saying I'm negative, so all go for tomorrow for my Endoscopy at UCLH.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Saw an article this morning about an interview with Andre Aggasi - and when he played Boris Becker
> 
> Apparently he was totally unable to cope with Becker's serve at the start so they studied the footage of his server in detail
> and discovered that there was a tell - Becker always put the tip of his tongue out for a split second just before tossing the ball up
> ...


I remember reading that the time it takes for a cricket ball bowled by one of the top fast bowlers to leave the bowlers hand and reach where it’s going to pitch on the wicket is too short for the batsman’s brain to fully analyse and decide what stroke to play. There’s probably a lot of subconscious analysis going on in the batsman’s brain during the run up.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bit early for new spuds!


We bought some Jersey Mids last week.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Now we know where Dirk makes his money.


Teddy smuggling?


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2021)

This is exciting, the retirement thread page count is ticking over towards 5000! It’s rumoured that the first person to post on page 5000 wins a bottle of Penderyn and a pair of Welshies bloomers !


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> This is exciting, the retirement thread page count is ticking over towards 5000!


Well.....I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2021)

GM said:


> Evening all...I got a very early delivery this morning from Royal Mail at 7.30, the dog flew down the stairs barking at* the postman waking everybody up*. Was my new Joe Blow Track pump I ordered from the nice people at High On Bikes. My boy broke my last one that I got from Aldi trying to pump up a paddling pool last summer. Then more excitement, I got a text from the Covid test centre saying I'm negative, so all go for tomorrow for my Endoscopy at UCLH.


Why'd the postman wake everyone up, parcel delivery, signed for letter?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Jesus Mary and Joseph, and the wee donkey, what is happening with my forum replies inserting random bits of other posts? 🤔


OK Ted? How have you been?


----------



## 12boy (1 May 2021)

And here I was thinking a bubble pal was a Covidian friends with benefits thing. 
Never did go for a ride and instead cleaned the filthy, smelly muck out of my water feature, which required a shower after. Mrs 12 did enjoy our expedition to the plant nurseries where she got some hard to find stuff and I a green grape vine. The grape vine lady reminded me a lot of Charlie Dimmock.
I was allowed to make dinner tonight which was steamed sticky rice with a stirfry of pork, carrots, crimini mushrooms, scallions, garlic and baby bok choi, dressed with a little soy and chili sesame oil. Wasn't too bad.
Hasta luego.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2021)

12boy said:


> The grape vine lady reminded me a lot of Charlie Dimmock.


I'm quite surprised that you know who Charlie Dimmock is!


----------



## dave r (1 May 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2021)

morning  bloody cold here -2c as yesterday I'm going back to bed after me


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> This is exciting, the retirement thread page count is ticking over towards 5000! It’s rumoured that the first person to post on page 5000 wins a bottle of Penderyn and a pair of Welshies bloomers !


I feel very strongly that Dirk should have that privilege.........
.......
.......
.......
.......
Unless I get there first


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

GM said:


> Evening all...I got a very early delivery this morning from Royal Mail at 7.30, the dog flew down the stairs barking at the postman waking everybody up. Was my new Joe Blow Track pump I ordered from the nice people at High On Bikes. My boy broke my last one that I got from Aldi trying to pump up a paddling pool last summer. Then more excitement, I got a text from the Covid test centre saying I'm negative, so all go for tomorrow for my Endoscopy at UCLH.


That's down the throat is it ?
If so..... my advice is to be sedated.
I chose not to (after the nurse told me it makes little difference). Since then several people have told me it is so much easier when sedated.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

12boy said:


> And here I was thinking a bubble pal was a Covidian friends with benefits thing.
> Never did go for a ride and instead cleaned the filthy, smelly muck out of my water feature, which required a shower after. Mrs 12 did enjoy our expedition to the plant nurseries where she got some hard to find stuff and I a green grape vine. The grape vine lady reminded me a lot of Charlie Dimmock.
> I was allowed to make dinner tonight which was steamed sticky rice with a stirfry of pork, carrots, crimini mushrooms, scallions, garlic and baby bok choi, dressed with a little soy and chili sesame oil. Wasn't too bad.
> Hasta luego.


Only tried a a microwave "sticky rice" once, without realising it was "sticky". I thought it was 'off' so binned it. It was next day I found that is what it's supposed to be like .
Never heard of crimini mushrooms.
Have heard of scallions but don't know what they are.
Mr Google here I come.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm quite surprised that you know who Charlie Dimmock is!


Is she the chubby, tatty haired one that used to be a sexy, voluptuous redhead ?


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> morning  bloody cold here -2c as yesterday I'm going back to bed after me


I just can't do that.
If I am up at, say, 0530 i may go back for an hour at 10ish.**
**I will qualify that when I say good morning.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

Good morning peeps.yesterday was decidedly mixed.
I was up at 0530ish but not feeling good. Never the less I drove 65+ miles** to the Ribble bike showroom.
**was supposed to be 50ish but its a totally new area that the satnav does not recognise (plus the satnav ref they have on their website is wrong. Once within 5 miles it took another hour to find it grrrhhh.
After late lunch I fell into a deep sleep for 
2 1/2 hours and was still in bed for 2130.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning peeps.yesterday was decidedly mixed.
> I was up at 0530ish but not feeling good. Never the less I drove 65+ miles** to the Ribble bike showroom.
> **was supposed to be 50ish but its a totally new area that the satnav does not recognise (plus the satnav ref they have on their website is wrong. Once within 5 miles it took another hour to find it grrrhhh.
> After late lunch I fell into a deep sleep for
> 2 1/2 hours and was still in bed for 2130.


What was the new showroom like? Did you like the bike? How was the "totally immersive" consumer experience?

Yesterday I had a sausage roll and cup of coffee from The Lunchbox at Nateby. Sat on a nearby bench. Far from immersed but a damn good sausage roll.


----------



## dave r (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is she the chubby, tatty haired one that used to be a sexy, voluptuous redhead ?



Thats the one.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 May 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A hard frost overnight, forgot to put the lid on the cold frame and I’m hoping the the plants are ok.
I’ve relocated a bird feeder to the front garden, it will be in line of sight when I'm sitting on the Sofa and hopefully will get lots of visitors.
Stay safe folks 👍🌞


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I just can't do that.
> If I am up at, say, 0530 i may go back for an hour at 10ish.**
> **I will qualify that when I say good morning.


 
I didn't go back to bed as I was looking at the invasion at Dover live on youtube so put the washing in the machine and got the bread maker on the go as well.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2021)

Good morning. A beautiful morning has dawned though only 4⁰ at the moment. Later this morning I'll remove the moss growing on my garage roof. Later this afternoon I'm helping to run the club bar. We have a good system for a village club.

Outdoor table service only. A price list including a mobile number on each table. Drinkers text their order to the bar. At the bar one person writes out the order and calculates price, placing this on a tray. Another prepares the drinks and places them on the tray and the third person carries the drinks. If it gets very busy the person writing orders also helps with the drinks.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I didn't go back to bed as I was looking at the *invasion at* *Dover live *on youtube so put the washing in the machine and got the bread maker on the go as well.



Are we at war? Have I missed something?


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> A hard frost overnight, forgot to put the lid on the cold frame and I’m hoping the the plants are ok.
> I’ve relocated a bird feeder to the front garden, it will be in line of sight when I'm sitting on the Sofa and hopefully will get lots of visitors.
> Stay safe folks 👍🌞


I've been up and down to my allotment every night and morning for about three weeks. The plum tree gets covered every night. It's an espalier so this is easier than it sounds. Each morning I move plants out of my greenhouse and put them back at night. Never known an April like it.

My tomatoes, peppers and courgettes are growing beautifully in the back porch. Really pleased with this but they'd benefit from being in greenhouse. Trouble is the night temperature is so low. They need 12⁰ at night.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2021)

Morning all 

How come I always sleep better in the caravan?
My doggie is the same.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Are we at war? Have I missed something?


 
You obviously read the wrong news papers


----------



## Drago (1 May 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (1 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've been up and down to my allotment every night and morning for about three weeks. The plum tree gets covered every night. It's an espalier so this is easier than it sounds. Each morning I move plants out of my greenhouse and put them back at night. Never known an April like it.
> 
> My tomatoes, peppers and courgettes are growing beautifully in the back porch. Really pleased with this but they'd benefit from being in greenhouse. Trouble is the night temperature is so low. They need 12⁰ at night.



It was the coldest April I can remember, I've got Dahlias on the windowsill in the boxroom that I need to start hardening off but having looked at the forcast I'm going to have to wait a bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2021)

Cooeee. A cold and frosty morn here but looks like it will be nice when the f0r is goes. Penderyn Whiskey? Mmmm pass I think. 

My twin grandsons had they're second jab yesterday so they are done and dusted. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Paulus (1 May 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's a nice and sunny start to the day here, some rain forecast for later though. 
This will give me the chance to cut the grass back and front.
A bimble on the bike later on for some essentials.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. A beautiful morning has dawned though only 4⁰ at the moment. Later this morning I'll remove the moss growing on my garage roof. Later this afternoon I'm helping to run the club bar. We have a good system for a village club.
> 
> Outdoor table service only. A price list including a mobile number on each table. Drinkers text their order to the bar. At the bar one person writes out the order and calculates price, placing this on a tray. Another prepares the drinks and places them on the tray and the third person carries the drinks. If it gets very busy the person writing orders also helps with the drinks.


Seems nice and civilised to me


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> How come I always sleep better in the caravan?
> My doggie is the same.


Especially if it rains during the night!! Snuggle up and all is well


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

dave r said:


> It was the coldest April I can remember, I've got Dahlias on the windowsill in the boxroom that I need to start hardening off but having looked at the forcast I'm going to have to wait a bit.


We had hail yesterday.....and it was cold


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2021)

Morning. Not sure what possessed me to go for an early spin. Rain came on for the first half and it was cold. It's feeling more like November than the first of May! 

Glad to hear Paul is still covering his plums every night.


----------



## pawl (1 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Probably Egyptian.




Blooming tomb raiders.


----------



## pawl (1 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Jesus Mary and Joseph, and the wee donkey, what is happening with my forum replies inserting random bits of other posts? 🤔



Thought I had strayed into Line Of Duty you are H and I claim my five million pound reward


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Not sure what possessed me to go for an early spin. Rain came on for the first half and it was cold. It's feeling more like November than the first of May!
> 
> Glad to hear Paul is still covering his plums every night.


Cold here also.
From what his wife told me his plums are easily covered


----------



## pawl (1 May 2021)

dave r said:


> It was the coldest April I can remember, I've got Dahlias on the windowsill in the boxroom that I need to start hardening off but having looked at the forcast I'm going to have to wait a bit.




I put my Dahlia tubers straight into the ground.Should be ok as no leaf growth yet


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooeee. A cold and frosty morn here but looks like it will be nice when the f0r is goes. Penderyn Whiskey? *Mmmm pass I think. *
> 
> My twin grandsons had they're second jab yesterday so they are done and dusted.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


Seems like you need to pass it quicker, next time around.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is she the chubby, tatty haired one that used to be a sexy, voluptuous redhead ?



Indeed  he says, squeezing into his jeans and breathing in to fasten his belt


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We had hail yesterday.....and it was cold


Yep, got hit by hail on the bike this week!


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, got hit by hail on the bike this week!


Last month!


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2021)

I like to support local shops and the town centre. Went to Ryman's this morning for a multipack of inkjet cartridges. £59.99!  I told the young woman this was more than double what I expected to pay. She offered me 10% discount.

I've ordered online, delivery tomorrow. £24.99.

Do retailers not realise not only do they lose today's sale but the next one as well? I made a diverted trip in to town from the Tesco run but won't next time.

Crackers.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2021)

I've just realised that it is bank holiday on Monday


----------



## Juan Kog (1 May 2021)

Ride yesterday ,last day in April still wearing arm and knee warmers windproof gilet and gloves .
But I was a cyclist with a plan put my **carradice barley **on the bike ,Then when it warms up somewhere to put my extra layers. Well that was a waste of time , I kept all the layers on.
**for the light weight racing types a carradice barley is a traditional saddle bag favoured by Audax riders .


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I like to support local shops and the town centre. Went to Ryman's this morning for a multipack of inkjet cartridges. £59.99!  I told the young woman this was more than double what I expected to pay. She offered me 10% discount.
> 
> I've ordered online, delivery tomorrow. £24.99.
> 
> ...


Sadly I hardly venture into a shop these days and this is partly the reason why. I like the idea of supporting local businesses, and appreciate they have more overheads, so a few pounds extra is ok but when it gets to £30 on one item afraid you can't blame people for just going online.


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadly I hardly venture into a shop these days and this is partly the reason why. I like the idea of supporting local businesses, and appreciate they have more overheads, so a few pounds extra is ok but when it gets to £30 on one item afraid you can't blame people for just going online.


The mark up on some items can be ridiculous but the retailer has more overheads than the online shop. There is also purchasing power as well as higher turnover and a shop buying from a wholesaler often has to pay a discount store retail price.
When we were manufacturing we pitched our wholesale price to give us a profit but also allowed the final retailer to double our selling price to give them a reasonable profit. Not quite as rip off as it sounds as they also had overheads. One retailer tripled out price. He sold a lot of our products in his 3 shops which could only be described as tourist tat in general. We used anonymous labels for him as while it was good business we preferred not to be associated with that type of shop.


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2021)

Out early on the trike as it was sunny but still very cold. Massive increase in traffic, nearly all tourist so mostly bad mannered. No idea what passing places are for.
This is admittedly a holiday weekend Saturday but if this does not improve I will either have to get out well before breakfast or just give up.
Too cold for midges but there were a lot of small flies at my eye level. Need to start wearing specs for eye protection.


----------



## dave r (1 May 2021)

I've spent the morning ironing.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I've spent the morning ironing.


Have you done the final curtains, your way?


----------



## dave r (1 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you done the final curtains, your way?



No only the first set.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

dave r said:


> No only the first set.


How many sets left?


----------



## dave r (1 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> How many sets left?



2 sets


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

dave r said:


> 2 sets


Dave r trailing by one set.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2021)

Walk done. Well timed for once as there are black, ominous clouds and the first spots of rain. Just going to chill out this afternoon.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2021)

Dunwalking too not very warm out


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2021)

Oooo....look what’s happened to Colin the Caterpillar! 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-56955873


----------



## dave r (1 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooo....look what’s happened to Colin the Caterpillar!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-56955873


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2021)

I just put the TV on to watch the lunchtime news. I caught the end of an episode of '_Police Interceptors_'. The patrol cops had just spotted a stolen car being driven in to a McDonalds car park so they followed it in and nabbed the driver and passenger as they got out. A search of the car revealed a pile of heavy tools on the back seat - crow bars, an axe, a lump hammer, big screwdrivers etc. The driver claimed to have bought the stolen car. He had no licence or insurance. The tools were to be used for 'gardening'! They were arrested for driving a stolen car, no licence or insurance, and 'going equipped' [for burglary]. Roll credits... The voiceover announced that the 2 youths were not charged, but a note was made that the driver had driven without a licence or insurance... And they say that crime doesn't pay!! 



Dave7 said:


> That's down the throat is it ?
> If so..... my advice is to be sedated.
> I chose not to (after the nurse told me it makes little difference). Since then several people have told me it is so much easier when sedated.


My late best mate suffered from *Barrett's Oesophagus*. The condition has to be monitored for any potentially sinister changes so he had to have an endoscopy every year. Before he went the first time, I asked if he would be sedated. He laughed and said '_no_' - it wouldn't be painful... 

When it came to it, he found it deeply unpleasant so he got knocked out every time after that!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My late best mate suffered from *Barrett's Oesophagus*. The condition has to be monitored for any potentially sinister changes so he had to have an endoscopy every year. Before he went the first time, I asked if he would be sedated. He laughed and said '_no_' - it wouldn't be painful...
> 
> When it came to it, he found it deeply unpleasant so he got knocked out every time after that!


My dad was much better than me at getting anything done. He just took the spray to numb your throat and was ok with that. Just thinking about it makes me gag. Hope I never need one.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooo....look what’s happened to Colin the Caterpillar!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-56955873


Funnily enough, I was just reading about the lower life expectancy in Scotland... I'm not sure that battered Colin the Caterpillar is exactly the kind of healthy diet that could help reverse that trend! 



New Statesman article said:


> Scottish citizens of the United Kingdom can expect, on average, to die approximately two years younger than their English counterparts. According to statistics published by National Records of Scotland, the life expectancy of people born in Scotland between 2015 and 2017 is 79 – that’s 77 for males and 81 for females – which is the lowest in Western Europe. Improvements in life expectancy have stalled since 2015, as they have in the rest of the UK. In England, the average life expectancy currently stands at 81.4 years of age. But this relatively small two-year difference masks much greater disparities between the wider UK and Glasgow, where life expectancy is 73.3 years for men and 78.7 years for women – an average of 76.


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just put the TV on to watch the lunchtime news. I caught the end of an episode of '_Police Interceptors_'. The patrol cops had just spotted a stolen car being driven in to a McDonalds car park so they followed it in and nabbed the driver and passenger as they got out. A search of the car revealed a pile of heavy tools on the back seat - crow bars, an axe, a lump hammer, big screwdrivers etc. The driver claimed to have bought the stolen car. He had no licence or insurance. The tools were to be used for 'gardening'! They were arrested for driving a stolen car, no licence or insurance, and 'going equipped' [for burglary]. Roll credits... The voiceover announced that the 2 youths were not charged, but a note was made that the driver had driven without a licence or insurance... And they say that crime doesn't pay!!
> 
> 
> My late best mate suffered from *Barrett's Oesophagus*. The condition has to be monitored for any potentially sinister changes so he had to have an endoscopy every year. Before he went the first time, I asked if he would be sedated. He laughed and said '_no_' - it wouldn't be painful...
> ...


I have had every possible orifice investigated including a poke around looking for a gallstone. Even with sedation it was bad enough so I would hate to try with no sedation.Prostate checks were done in the good old days when you got a general anaesthetic. Cannot remember the technical term but I had about 20 of those.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have had every possible orifice investigated including a poke around looking for a gallstone. Even with sedation it was bad enough so I would hate to try with no sedation.Prostate checks were done in the good old days when you got a general anaesthetic. Cannot remember the technical term but I had about 20 of those.


Dear doctors - If I ever have to have any serious medical things done to me... _KNOCK ME OUT FIRST! _


----------



## dave r (1 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Dear doctors - If I ever have to have any serious medical things done to me... _KNOCK ME OUT FIRST! _



That sounds like a plan.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2021)

dave r said:


> That sounds like a plan.


I'm rewatching '_House_' in the evenings now. I know it is a TV show, but they make it seem quite routine to drill into a patient's head and chat to them while they are doing it. Even on the TV the sound of a drill bit cutting into bone makes me wince. Being able to feel the vibrations in my skull and smell the burning bone - no thanks!!


----------



## dave r (1 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm rewatching '_House_' in the evenings now. I know it is a TV show, but they make it seem quite routine to drill into a patient's head and chat to them while they are doing it. Even on the TV the sound of a drill bit cutting into bone makes me wince. Being able to feel the vibrations in my skull and smell the burning bone - no thanks!!



House? I don't know that one.


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Dear doctors - If I ever have to have any serious medical things done to me... _KNOCK ME OUT FIRST! _


It does remind me of a procedure I had years ago when a tube is inserted into an artery in the groin and fed up to the kidney. I was told when the dye was put in it would feel a little warm and to remain very still. In fact it felt like I had been kicked in the back by a horse and I was rigid with the shock. I had been told in advance that I would be sedated but after the procedure I mentioned this omission to a nurse. " Oh we only do that if you try to jump off the table" was the reply. I was then given a pad to hold over the insertion point and told if it started to bleed to shout loudly for help immediately as it was an artery.
We should have a new thread for gruesome medical stories.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooo....look what’s happened to Colin the Caterpillar!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-56955873


Some years ago we sassenachs thought deep fried Mars bar was a myth until we actually saw it in a chippy. eughhh


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Some years ago we sassenachs thought deep fried Mars bar was a myth until we actually saw it in a chippy. eughhh


Can’t say I fancy trying it. Haven’t even had a Mars bar for a long time now.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Dear doctors - If I ever have to have any serious medical things done to me... _KNOCK ME OUT FIRST! _


I knocked myself out before they did any tests. 
Crashed at Mallory Park - woke up in Leicester Royal Infirmary.
Was informed I'd got a broken foot, broken ribs, a cracked fibula and concussion.


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Some years ago we sassenachs thought deep fried Mars bar was a myth until we actually saw it in a chippy. eughhh


Never actually seen one. I assumed they were only produced for some would be comic television programme.
Did you see it in real life and where was it?


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Can’t say I fancy trying it. Haven’t even had a Mars bar for a long time now.


I used to like Mars Bars but find them too sickly now. Mebbe they have changed the recipe.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Never actually seen one. I assumed they were only produced for some would be comic television programme.
> Did you see it in real life and where was it?


Our local chippy does deep fried Mars bars.
Never fancied one though.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The mark up on some items can be ridiculous but the retailer has more overheads than the online shop. There is also purchasing power as well as higher turnover and a shop buying from a wholesaler often has to pay a discount store retail price.
> When we were manufacturing we pitched our wholesale price to give us a profit but also allowed the final retailer to double our selling price to give them a reasonable profit. Not quite as rip off as it sounds as they also had overheads. One retailer tripled out price. He sold a lot of our products in his 3 shops which could only be described as tourist tat in general. We used anonymous labels for him as while it was good business we preferred not to be associated with that type of shop.


Almost exactly what we used to do. One thing which always irritated me was if we had a lot of stock we would reduce prices to encourage customers to take volume and put on a retail offer. They never did. We took to offering 3 for the price of 2. It meant we reduced price but shifted volume. Rarely did our retailers make a similar offer.

I've plenty of sympathy with retailers and had Ryman's been £29.99 against online of £24.99 I would have paid up but a £35 difference is simply a rip off. The young woman serving said prices would continue to go up as supply was short. As it is I won't go back which is more damage to declining retail sales.


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Our local chippy does deep fried Mars bars.
> Never fancied one though.


That is not in Scotland tho'. We are told everywhere else is much too health conscious to indulge in such things.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2021)

dave r said:


> House? I don't know that one.


It was a very popular American medical show. Hugh Laurie plays an obnoxious but brilliant diagnostic clinician. His team handle serious and seriously baffling cases that nobody else can solve. The writers scoured the medical literature for material, so even the wackiest cases are (loosely?) based on things that do happen to people.

Laurie's agent suggested that he would be good for the part so he turned up for the audition and put on a fake American accent. Apparently they didn't know who he was, and thought that he was an unknown US actor. He got the role... Here is a recording of his audition using the script from a scene which featured in series one. It gives a good idea of what the House character is like.... (the actual scene eventually broadcast features in the second video below)



Here is a real doctor reviewing clips from the first episode of the show...



I discovered that all of the series are available on Amazon Prime Video.


----------



## pawl (1 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Dear doctors - If I ever have to have any serious medical things done to me... _KNOCK ME OUT FIRST! _


 

Private patients get an anaesthetic Everyone else gets bashed over the head with a b%#@& great mallet


----------



## 12boy (1 May 2021)

Sticky rice in our case is Japanese style rice as opposed to Bismati rice which cooks up to separate grains, Crimini are small brown mushrooms.
It was 27C yesterday. Will be about 24C today, possible rain this evening.
Mrs 12 wants to go to the indoor Super Flea market today. Seems unwise to risk it for a bunch of crap but we will see. If she goes I will have to as well. The patrons and vendors are the type that don't wear masks and refuse vaccinations. They are common in Wyoming. Some feel the need to come with sidearms. Screw them.
A lot to do today especially if we waste a lot of time at the Super Flea. I have to dig up a sickly lilac to plant my Eidelweiss grape vine. Charlie, Charlie..where art thou gone, Charlie? I need your mighty back and bulging thews! BTW, I have some wild plums and I leaves them uncovered.
Be safe and well, amigos y amigas.


----------



## GM (1 May 2021)

Good afternoon.... Back home now


Dave7 said:


> That's down the throat is it ?
> If so..... my advice is to be sedated.
> I chose not to (after the nurse told me it makes little difference). Since then several people have told me it is so much easier when sedated.




That's the one, and definitely a sedation, I'm not that brave. As @ColinJ said I've got *Barrett's Oesophagus*.

Back home now and tucking into a big bowl of porridge as I type. First time I've been a the tube for over a year, they seemed to be clean enough and not too busy. Feet up now and catch up on the snooker, getting very exciting now!


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Can’t say I fancy trying it. Haven’t even had a Mars bar for a long time now.


Nor me.... Ì find it too sickly.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Our local chippy does deep fried Mars bars.
> Never fancied one though.


_"Mars Bar Mondays"_ to go along with _"Fish Fridays "_!


----------



## gavroche (1 May 2021)

I worked in the garden, took Molly on Angel Bay where I fell and bruised my knee and now deciding if I should go for a ride although I am not in the mood.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> That is not in Scotland tho'. We are told everywhere else is much too health conscious to indulge in such things.


First seen in a small, but busy, chip shop just on the outskirts of Fort William.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Never actually seen one. I assumed they were only produced for some would be comic television programme.
> Did you see it in real life and where was it?


Fort William.
I recall it was silly money.
We were staying at Ardnamurchan and I realised I had not put my camera battery in the bag. FW was the nearest place to buy one.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> It does remind me of a procedure I had years ago when a tube is inserted into an artery in the groin and fed up to the kidney. I was told when the dye was put in it would feel a little warm and to remain very still. In fact it felt like I had been kicked in the back by a horse and I was rigid with the shock. I had been told in advance that I would be sedated but after the procedure I mentioned this omission to a nurse. " Oh we only do that if you try to jump off the table" was the reply. I was then given a pad to hold over the insertion point and told if it started to bleed to shout loudly for help immediately as it was an artery.
> We should have a new thread for gruesome medical stories.


Barium meal prior to a scan in '95. Two litre jug and a small cup. "Sorry for the small cup, but it's all we have. Just drink as much as possible." From previous experience, I knew I'd not be refilling the cup, just picked the jug up and drank the lot in the one go.

It was only when she came back with some more small cups, for others who'd arrived, I realized I didn't have to drink the lot.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2021)

Another win for my team. Tommy Wright must be kicking himself leaving Saints to go to Kilmarnock. They are in danger of being relegated.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

GM said:


> Good afternoon.... Back home now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My problem was acid reflux. The camera showed damage so they put me on Omeprazol which sorted it.


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Barium meal prior to a scan in '95. Two litre jug and a small cup. "Sorry for the small cup, but it's all we have. Just drink as much as possible." From previous experience, I knew I'd not be refilling the cup, just picked the jug up and drank the lot in the one go.
> 
> It was only when she came back with some more small cups, for others who'd arrived, I realized I didn't have to drink the lot.


I had an investigation for something I cannot remember but it was about 40 years ago. Nurse came running in with a litre jug of water. 
" I forgot, get that down you as fast as possible you are due in theatre in 5 minutes". Did it, just.


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> *My problem was acid reflux.* The camera showed damage so they put me on Omeprazol which sorted it.


That is one of the risk factors for Barrett's Oesophagus!


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Fort William.
> I recall it was silly money.
> We were staying at Ardnamurchan and I realised I had not put my camera battery in the bag. FW was the nearest place to buy one.


Fort William is not my favourite place. Tourist tat town and drive through as fast as possible. [ Which generally is not very fast as the traffic jams can be massive.]
Actually Tobermory would be nearer and a scenic crossing usually driven by a keen cyclocross cyclist.
Tackle and Books would probably have such batteries in stock.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

@PaulSB 
Re Ribble.
A pain to find as the WHOLE area is new as in housing estates and trading estates which the satnav didn't recognise.
Don't think you would like the place. Its like a space age supermarket with lots of bike on very fancy stands.....but they are all secured so you can't hold them.
All they do is sell bikes.
You have to queue and wait for someone to be free.... 50 minutes for me.
I much prefer a traditional bike shop.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Fort William is not my favourite place. Tourist tat town and drive through as fast as possible. [ Which generally is not very fast as the traffic jams can be massive.]
> Actually Tobermory would be nearer and a scenic crossing usually driven by a keen cyclocross cyclist.
> Tackle and Books would probably have such batteries in stock.


Phoned around......FW was the nearest I found .
You know what OWs..... I am loathe to jump to conclusions but I am getting the impression that you are not terribly keen on tourists.
Feel free to correct me


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Phoned around......FW was the nearest I found .
> You know what OWs..... I am loathe to jump to conclusions but I am getting the impression that you are not terribly keen on tourists.
> Feel free to correct me


He's working part time for the Scottish Tourist Board.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My problem was acid reflux. The camera showed damage so they put me on Omeprazol which sorted it.


I'm on them too


----------



## BoldonLad (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB
> Re Ribble.
> A pain to find as the WHOLE area is new as in housing estates and trading estates which the satnav didn't recognise.
> Don't think you would like the place. Its like a space age supermarket with lots of bike on very fancy stands.....but they are all secured so you can't hold them.
> ...



What about the actual bikes?

I am currently "researching" E-Bikes. The Ribble looks interesting in that it is relatively light for an E-Bike (typically E-Bikes weigh in at about 23kg, so, two of them (ie typical e-Bikes) in the garage of our motorhome will be 56kg of our payload gone). But, they are hub drive, and, the general consensus of what I have read so far is that crank drive (or, mid drive, is, I think the correct term), is preferable.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Some years ago we sassenachs thought deep fried Mars bar was a myth until we actually saw it in a chippy. eughhh



It’s a myth that they’re a standard part of the Scots diet. You will find them for sale but usually only in tourist areas for gullible travellers to try.


----------



## GM (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My problem was acid reflux. The camera showed damage so they put me on Omeprazol which sorted it.




That's what I'm on 40mg twice a day.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2021)

@numbnuts 
Did you partake?https://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/naked-gardening-day/


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> @numbnuts
> Did you partake?https://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/naked-gardening-day/


 
We have only got a communal garden and I'm not too sure if the rest of the tenant would appreciate seeing me in the nude


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm on them too
> View attachment 586699


Miracle cure for me......suffered daily since I was 17ish.......1st tablet,maybe 5 years ago, bingo....no reflux since.
I am on 10 mg once per day.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Miracle cure for me......suffered daily since I was 17ish.......1st tablet,maybe 5 years ago, bingo....no reflux since.
> I am on 10 mg once per day.


20mg once a day......I'm taller than you


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> What about the actual bikes?
> 
> I am currently "researching" E-Bikes. The Ribble looks interesting in that it is relatively light for an E-Bike (typically E-Bikes weigh in at about 23kg, so, two of them (ie typical e-Bikes) in the garage of our motorhome will be 56kg of our payload gone). But, they are hub drive, and, the general consensus of what I have read so far is that crank drive (or, mid drive, is, I think the correct term), is preferable.


IMO it depends what expert you read.
The Boardman is mid drive but apparently gets lots of BB problems as the motor is inside that.
The Ribble looks good with a lovely finish.
The rear hub drive is well done but (as a new concept) looks odd.
It has "through axles" which I have never had but he he demo'd it and it looked simple.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> We have only got a communal garden and I'm not too sure if the rest of the tenant would appreciate seeing me in the nude


You will never know if you don't try it.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 20mg once a day......I'm taller than you


The Doc started me on 20 mg then dropped it down.
If I behave with my alcohol  diet I can get by on one every other day.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You will never know if you don't try it.


We may never know if he were to try.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> We may never know if he were to try.


You would if you watch the national news.
Imagine the headlines...... Mr Nuts says "the 3 year sentence seems harsh.....that equals one year for every inch".


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You would if you watch the national news.
> Imagine the headlines...... Mr Nuts says "the 3 year sentence seems harsh.....that equals one year for every inch".


Before or after the shout whilst using the shears?


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You would if you watch the national news.
> Imagine the headlines...... Mr Nuts says "the 3 year sentence seems harsh.....that equals one year for every inch".


 
The letter of the law for being naked in a public place “you must not shock anybody”.......
well I've only got a small one so it's hardly going to shock anyone


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The letter of the law for being naked in a public place “you must not shock anybody”.......
> well I've only got a small one so it's hardly going to shock anyone


It would if if they were Mo or Welshie, they are both shy girls.
I recall the time me and Welshie......
no, sorry, I promised not to tell.


----------



## Paulus (1 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooo....look what’s happened to Colin the Caterpillar!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-56955873


Why not add extra fat to an already calorific monster.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It would if if they were Mo or Welshie, they are both shy girls.
> I recall the time me and Welshie......
> no, sorry, I promised not to tell.


 
I once had a girlfriend who said “ I thought all Blacksmiths had big ones”
Hammers love …... hammers


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Phoned around......FW was the nearest I found .
> You know what OWs..... I am loathe to jump to conclusions but I am getting the impression that you are not terribly keen on tourists.
> Feel free to correct me


In moderate numbers I have no objection to well behaved tourists. 
When I came to work here 50 years ago Mull was a nice place to live albeit often hard work but it was a real community. We had a moderate number of tourists.
We are now suffering from overtourism as are a lot of other places and they do not provide reasonably paid full time employment.
I am from now on virtually forced off the roads on my trike by sheer volume of traffic and the bad manners of many.
Somebody just posted on FB a photo of soiled underwear and wet wipes thrown from a car. One comment which will probably get the person banned is 'This is only the beginning." Last year parts of Mull were virtually an open sewer.
While many are perfectly reasonable multiply that by many thousands and you have a problem.
If I have to attend a hospital or optical appointment in Oban it is often impossible to make a one day trip and I have had last year to make a160 mile return journey and 1 night stay in Oban rather than a 12 mile ferry return. Pure luck I did not have to sleep in my car.
All this has been inflicted by outsiders who are turning the place into a playground for their own gratification. The introduction of Sea Eagles was the beginning of the end and the place is now just a theme park.
Rather a long winded reply but you can I hope see my reasons and if I could afford it I would spend the summers somewhere else.


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You would if you watch the national news.
> Imagine the headlines...... Mr Nuts says "the 3 year sentence seems harsh.....that equals one year for every inch".


Remember the Naked Rambler who had a rucksac and a pair of boots, nothing else? 
He got taken to court regularly but nobody seemed able to do anything to stop him tho' I have not heard of him for some time now.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Remember the Naked Rambler who had a rucksac and a pair of boots, nothing else?
> He got taken to court regularly but nobody seemed able to do anything to stop him tho' I have not heard of him for some time now.


 
He lives not far from me, his mother has dementia so he looks after her 24/7
he was jailed a few times for contempt of court, the last stint was at Winchester.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 May 2021)

OK - bit of a moan/rant

but I'm just catching up with the F1 qualifying

and I watch a lot of cycle racing

If anyone starts a GoFundMe page to make those Peleton ads illegal then I would be tempted to contribute

They are seriously p*****g me off now

and don;t even mention bringing bleedin' thunder - what the f*** does THAT mean

It's probably a good job I don;t live in the USA - I probably would have shot the telly by now


----------



## BoldonLad (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> IMO it depends what expert you read.
> The Boardman is mid drive but apparently gets lots of BB problems as the motor is inside that.
> The Ribble looks good with a lovely finish.
> The rear hub drive is well done but (as a new concept) looks odd.
> It has "through axles" which I have never had but he he demo'd it and it looked simple.


Thanks for response. The Bosch mid-drive is highly recommended, in reviews, but....

Difficult decision, at £2,000+ it is not, for me, a “whim” decision, don’t really want to get it wrong. Then, there is the challenge of choosing an e-bike for Mrs @BoldonLad, getting that wrong could have REALLY serious consequences!


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> OK - bit of a moan/rant
> 
> but I'm just catching up with the F1 qualifying
> 
> ...


What about the Echelon ads?


----------



## BoldonLad (1 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> OK - bit of a moan/rant
> 
> but I'm just catching up with the F1 qualifying
> 
> ...


Ads full stop p me off. If I can avoid it, I don’t watch any commercial tv live, I record and FF through the ads. Can’t escape “embedded” ads of course.


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Thanks for response. The Bosch mid-drive is highly recommended, in reviews, but....
> 
> Difficult decision, at £2,000+ it is not, for me, a “whim” decision, don’t really want to get it wrong. Then, there is the challenge of choosing an e-bike for Mrs @BoldonLad, getting that wrong could have REALLY serious consequences!


Yep.......£2K is serious money.
If it came to a straight choice tomorrow it would be the Ribble 
BTW..... they do a 'step through' version which is ideal for ladies but I am thinking about myself for practical reasons.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2021)

I am bored..........


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am bored..........


Go do the ironing?


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Go do the ironing?


Saving that for the morning.......


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Saving that for the morning.......


Are your plums safe?

There now follows a short period of silence whilst he ponders what to say next.


----------



## aferris2 (1 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am bored..........


Go watch the snooker 

(It's either going to make you think of something else to do, or keep you occupied for the whole evening)


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Are your plums safe?
> 
> There now follows a short period of silence whilst he ponders what to say next.


I covered them a bit earlier.......


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I covered them a bit earlier.......


Are they safe though!


----------



## BoldonLad (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yep.......£2K is serious money.
> If it came to a straight choice tomorrow it would be the Ribble
> BTW..... they do a 'step through' version which is ideal for ladies but I am thinking about myself for practical reasons.


A step through? I wasn’t aware of that. That May suite Mrs B. Thanks. At present we have Giant and Liv hybrids, which are fine, but, as the years advance, a bit of assistance would help. I did promise mrs B that we would switch to e-bikes at 75, now, suddenly, that is next year. How did that happen?


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> If anyone starts a GoFundMe page to make those Peleton ads illegal then I would be tempted to contribute
> 
> They are seriously p*****g me off now


I'm not sure if this has been mentioned on the forum...?

Peloton decided to branch out into treadmills but came up with a (_literally!_) potentially lethal design. Children and pets have been seriously injured or even killed by them. Peloton's response - the treadmills are perfectly safe if you keep children and pets out of the room while you are running! 

The problem is that the back of the motor-driven rubber belt that you run/walk on is not shrouded. Curious children or pets touching the belt can be dragged under the machine.

Yes, parents should keep an eye on their kids, but that doesn't mean it is okay to manufacture unsafe equipment. Why bother with guards on circular saws - just don't put your hands near them!


----------



## pawl (1 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Remember the Naked Rambler who had a rucksac and a pair of boots, nothing else?
> He got taken to court regularly but nobody seemed able to do anything to stop him tho' I have not heard of him for some time now.




Still doing time.


----------



## dave r (1 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Saving that for the morning.......



I did ours this morning.


----------



## dave r (1 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> @numbnuts
> Did you partake?https://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/naked-gardening-day/



Its been too cold, if I had I'd have ended up with frostbite, I was in the garden this afternoon, but kept wrapped up.


----------



## Drago (1 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned on the forum...?
> 
> Peloton decided to branch out into treadmills but came up with a (_literally!_) potentially lethal design. Children and pets have been seriously injured or even killed by them. Peloton's response - the treadmills are perfectly safe if you keep children and pets out of the room while you are running!
> 
> ...


Ive got guns in the house and take responsibility for keeping kids and pets away from them. 

It shouldn't be too difficult for a Peleton treadmill owner to do the same, if they can find time between skinny lattes and motivational Facebook updates.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 May 2021)

The Mighty Drago the first on page 5000 .


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2021)

Looks like tomorrow will be a nice sunny day. Pity that heavy rain is forecast for Bank Holiday Monday.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> The Mighty Drago the first on page 5000 .


I'm still on 4999


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB
> Re Ribble.
> A pain to find as the WHOLE area is new as in housing estates and trading estates which the satnav didn't recognise.
> Don't think you would like the place. Its like a space age supermarket with lots of bike on very fancy stands.....but they are all secured so you can't hold them.
> ...


Which Ribble store did you go to ?


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm still on 4999


Proof, if proof be needed!


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm rewatching '_House_' in the evenings now.


I have watched all 8 seasons of _House MD_ twice, and am now on my 3rd time round. It has taken me this long to work out why the actor who plays Dr Wilson looked familiar... He was the leading teenage boy character in _Dead Poets Society_ - D'oh!


----------



## numbnuts (2 May 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

Four years, 5,000 pages, 74994 posts.......... Congrats @Dirk 

Suppose 75000 posts is the next target!


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

I suppose I could just go on.....

and........

on............

and...........

74995


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2021)

Morning. I went to bed early which never seems to work. Tossed and turned all night. 

Re snooker, I do quite enjoy it. Watched it for a while last night before Keeping Faith came on at 9.

It’s cool and a bit misty here with the chance of rain by late morning.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2021)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Which Ribble store did you go to ?


The new one near Clitheroe.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> A step through? I wasn’t aware of that. That May suite Mrs B. Thanks. At present we have Giant and Liv hybrids, which are fine, but, as the years advance, a bit of assistance would help. I did promise mrs B that we would switch to e-bikes at 75, now, suddenly, that is next year. How did that happen?


Tell me about it.
Our YOUNGEST grand daughter is 18 in a weeks time.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Looks like tomorrow will be a nice sunny day. Pity that heavy rain is forecast for Bank Holiday Monday.


But surely that would keep the day trippers away which, in turn, would make you unhappy


----------



## Paulus (2 May 2021)

Good morning all. 
Looks nice and bright outside. 
A nice long dog walk, followed by a few ales is the order of the day. 
No bike riding today.


----------



## Drago (2 May 2021)

I have risen!

Looks like im being dragged to the BiL's today for a socially distanced garden celebration of my nephew's 30th birthday. BiL has the charisma of Ian Beale, so I won't enjoy it.


----------



## numbnuts (2 May 2021)

I'm up again "Dover Live" is on again first pick up was at 03:00


----------



## Juan Kog (2 May 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Looks like im being dragged to the BiL's today for a socially distanced garden celebration of my nephew's 30th birthday. BiL has the charisma of Ian Beale, so I won't enjoy it.


We are all Ian Beale compared to you Drago .


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm up again "Dover Live" is on again first pick up was at 03:00


OK. I give in. I have googled Dover Live. Please put me out of my misery.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Tell me about it.
> Our YOUNGEST grand daughter is 18 in a weeks time.



My twin grandsons are my youngest. They will be 19 at the beginning of July.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2021)

Cooeee. -2 here. Brrrr

Stay safe folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK. I give in. I have googled Dover Live. Please put me out of my misery.


I think there was an “ Adult” film actor who went by the nom de plume of “ Ben Dover “ perhaps it’s related to that 😉


----------



## dave r (2 May 2021)

From my facebook page this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

Good morning. It's going to be sunny spells today. I went to bed at 9.30 intending to read the paper. After five minutes of that decided to sleep. I did wake for a cup of tea in the night but then slept till 7.30! This is good. I am going to be positive today. Quite a lot of boringly minor stuff to do.

Scrape moss off garage roof - A&E is usually quiet on Sundays
Decide whether to plant peas out
Strip useful bits off Dolan ready to dispose of frame. Find charity who want it
Ironing


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think there was an “ Adult” film actor who went by the nom de plume of “ Ben Dover “ perhaps it’s related to that 😉


Chorley had an MP called Den Dover though not everyone referred to him as Den.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think there was an “ Adult” film actor who went by the nom de plume of “ Ben Dover “ perhaps it’s related to that 😉



I remember him from the days when porn tapes used to get shared round the factory


----------



## numbnuts (2 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK. I give in. I have googled Dover Live. Please put me out of my misery.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XhTkDOYQiM


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember him from the days when porn tapes used to get shared round the factory


Didn’t he co star with Phil McCavity in a couple of productions 😉


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

I use my phone to view CC. I see the last post on page 5000 as post #75000. I like this sort of symmetry.

The thread has been running for 1488 days. Completeness would have been 1500.…..but hey you can't have it all.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XhTkDOYQiM



Thank you. I can relax now.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Didn’t he co star with Phil McCavity in a couple of productions 😉


I went to school with a guy called McCafferty. Fortunately for him his parents called him John...........not that we let a minor detail get in our way.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Didn’t he co star with Phil McCavity in a couple of productions 😉



I don't remember him in films, I thought he was a dentist.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Didn’t he co star with Phil McCavity in a couple of productions 😉




I've just looked it up his real name is Jim Deans and he now runs a homeless charity, in the 1990's he was Phil McCavity porn star.


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2021)

Morning all 

Well, whodathunkit? 5000 pages, eh?
Never thought that retirement could be so exciting! 
Off for a doggie walk on the beach first thing, then a stroll down to my local for a pint.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My twin grandsons are my youngest. They will be 19 at the beginning of July.


Maybe we can introduce them?? They get married (think its legal now) and I can stand to inherit part of your massive estate


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe we can introduce them?? They get married (think its legal now) and I can stand to inherit part of your massive estate




Great plan. However, they both have girlfriends so that's a no no


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe we can introduce them?? They get married (think its legal now) and I can stand to inherit part of your massive estate




Besides. A. You're older than I am and B. When  I die I intend to make sure that there is sod all left to inherit


----------



## Drago (2 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> We are all Ian Beale compared to you Drago .


Shut it Beale!


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Besides. A. You're older than I am and B. When I die I intend to make sure that there is sod all left to inherit


I fully understand your dilemma so, to make it easy for you maybe you could just transfer a lump sum to me now


----------



## oldwheels (2 May 2021)

Another nice sunny day but still that cold northerly wind.
Tomorrow looks a bit different on the forecast as it says rain and high winds. Save me watering the plants in tubs then.
Shifted some around as I put nasturtiums out and got an immediate invasion of snails who climbed over an overhang somehow. Moved them to a top border in front of the house which should be ok.
The dry weather resulted in a grass fire on the island of Coll so the lifeboat had to take some of our volunteer brigade over for a day to put it out. Strange nobody on Coll could do it but since it is mostly holiday houses now they would expect somebody else to do it.
MV Coruisk on the Oban run has developed a problem with one of the loading ramps so is operating single ended. This means reversing at one end of the route. Mostly they can turn cars on the deck to face the ramp so you can drive on and off normally but larger vehicles have to reverse and caravans are banned from this boat just now. Not that it makes much difference as mostly it is motorhomes now rather than towing vans. Gives a bit of amusement watching the antics of motorhomes trying to reverse tho'.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

It's now raining. My decision not to join one of today's club runs proves to be a good one.

The April weather is playing havoc with my allotment. First we have the plum protection which is getting tedious; I have peas which should have been planted out a week ago and I think I must do this today; my tomatoes, peppers and courgettes are growing well in the porch but getting too soft. I think I'm going to have to carry them up to the greenhouse every morning and bring them back to the house at night!!! That will stiffen them up.
Geeeezzz.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> A thread specially for 'persons of leisure' and independent means, or those with aspirations.
> How do you while away those lazy days?
> How do you cope financially?
> When did you retire?
> ...





Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well, whodathunkit? 5000 pages, eh?
> Never thought that retirement could be so exciting!
> Off for a doggie walk on the beach first thing, then a stroll down to my local for a pint.



Seems to me you got it bang on with your original post. 👏👏👏


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's now raining. My decision not to join one of today's club runs proves to be a good one.
> 
> The April weather is playing havoc with my allotment. First we have the plum protection which is getting tedious; I have peas which should have been planted out a week ago and I think I must do this today; my tomatoes, peppers and courgettes are growing well in the porch but getting too soft. I think I'm going to have to carry them up to the greenhouse every morning and bring them back to the house at night!!! That will stiffen them up.
> Geeeezzz.


Think you are right.
I always find a late night walk stiffens me up a lot.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 May 2021)

We are supposed to be going out today with the kids and grandkids

a place with gardens about an hour away
so I can;t go for a ride - but my wife's sleep pattern is all screwed up since the start of Covid etc etc so she doesn;t get up until an unknown time

so we may not go

but I still can;t go out just in case

pain in the neck but we can;t do anything about it until this mess is all sorted - yu know - risk of death and all that


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's now raining. My decision not to join one of today's club runs proves to be a good one.
> 
> *The April weather *is playing havoc with my allotment. First we have the plum protection which is getting tedious; I have peas which should have been planted out a week ago and I think I must do this today; my tomatoes, peppers and courgettes are growing well in the porch but getting too soft. I think I'm going to have to carry them up to the greenhouse every morning and bring them back to the house at night!!! That will stiffen them up.
> Geeeezzz.


Just in case you're unaware, it's May now. April has gone for another year.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2021)

An American joke.

Man retired and went to the social security office to apply for social security. The woman at the desk asked to see his drivers licence as proof of identity. He realised He had forgotten it at home and told the woman he would have to go home to get it and come back. She told him to open his shirt shirt and when she saw his chest was covered in Gray hair she said that was proof enough for her and she processsed his claim.

When he went home he told his wife what had happened.

She said he should have dropped his trousers. He might have ve been entitled to disability as well.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Think you are right.
> I always find a late night walk stiffens me up a lot.


David! Behave!


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

I pinched the image below from the jokes thread as it made me laugh and put it on my FB. Half my friends who are Line of Duty fans have given a  response. The other half have started a political debate


----------



## pawl (2 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Another nice sunny day but still that cold northerly wind.
> Tomorrow looks a bit different on the forecast as it says rain and high winds. Save me watering the plants in tubs then.
> Shifted some around as I put nasturtiums out and got an immediate invasion of snails who climbed over an overhang somehow. Moved them to a top border in front of the house which should be ok.
> The dry weather resulted in a grass fire on the island of Coll so the lifeboat had to take some of our volunteer brigade over for a day to put it out. Strange nobody on Coll could do it but since it is mostly holiday houses now they would expect somebody else to do it.
> MV Coruisk on the Oban run has developed a problem with one of the loading ramps so is operating single ended. This means reversing at one end of the route. Mostly they can turn cars on the deck to face the ramp so you can drive on and off normally but larger vehicles have to reverse and caravans are banned from this boat just now. Not that it makes much difference as mostly it is motorhomes now rather than towing vans. Gives a bit of amusement watching the antics of motorhomes trying to reverse tho'.





If I put plants in pots that may be vulnerable to slug or snail attack I spray the sides of the pot with Double U D 40 Seems to prevent the little devils climbing th pots


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2021)

Had a stroll down to the village.
White Lion doesn't open until 3pm.
Carried on walking and rang the Black Horse, yes they're open. 
Pitched up at the Black Horse and had a very nice Sunday roast, washed down with 4 pints of GT Ales 'North Coast's IPA. 
Wobble back home - about a mile walk - and now ready for an afternoon executive power nap. 




Almost like old times.





Rea - our sexy landlady.




Yummy!




Beer!


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 May 2021)

Went for a 5k jog with Mrs Tenkaykev earlier. On this outing we followed a five minute run / one minute walk regime. The overall time was similar to our last outing when we jogged continuously. Now back down the shed painting the interior, I’ve been using part pots of leftover paint as a sort of undercoat. It’s looking a bit Jacob and his coat of many colours at the moment 🤔


----------



## oldwheels (2 May 2021)

pawl said:


> If I put plants in pots that may be vulnerable to slug or snail attack I spray the sides of the pot with Double U D 40 Seams to prevent the little devils climbing th pots


Never thought of that. What bugs me is that they got past an overhang which I did not expect. Not keen on slug pellets as they could damage birds by eating dead snails. Neighbour offered me a can of beer as he said they would drown in the beer but at least die happy. I tried beer before in my polytunnel with slight success.


----------



## oldwheels (2 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Went for a 5k jog with Mrs Tenkaykev earlier. On this outing we followed a five minute run / one minute walk regime. The overall time was similar to our last outing when we jogged continuously. Now back down the shed painting the interior, I’ve been using part pots of leftover paint as a sort of undercoat. It’s looking a bit Jacob and his coat of many colours at the moment 🤔


When I was in the knitwear business we got bits of cones of wool left over. We just used random cones and made jerseys or hats depending on how much yarn was on a cone. We called then "Jazz Jerseys". This was done at slack times and saved any waste and was also profitable. I worked on the basis that minimising waste meant maximising profit.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Never thought of that. What bugs me is that they got past an overhang which I did not expect. Not keen on slug pellets as they could damage birds by eating dead snails. Neighbour offered me a can of beer as he said they would drown in the beer but at least die happy. I tried beer before in my polytunnel with slight success.


My ex's MIL used to put gravel around anything slugs wanted to eat - apparently they hate crawling over gravel. 
Broken egg shells are also supposed to work


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

Cracked it! Finally worked it out.* H is*......



Spoiler: Do not open till 10.00pm tonight



.......the wee donkey


.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> My ex's MIL used to put gravel around anything slugs wanted to eat - apparently they hate crawling over gravel.
> Broken egg shells are also supposed to work


We've had success with broken egg shells. Since I built raised beds - 6" deep sides - and put down Mypex paths covered with shingle I've eliminated the slug problem. Not seen any damage in four years.

I do hedgehog release as well so we have plenty around to help control pests.

I'm now going out to smash round my local training loop. Nice and warm here.


----------



## numbnuts (2 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> An American joke.
> 
> Man retired and went to the social security office to apply for social security. The woman at the desk asked to see his drivers licence as proof of identity. He realised He had forgotten it at home and told the woman he would have to go home to get it and come back. She told him to open his shirt shirt and when she saw his chest was covered in Gray hair she said that was proof enough for her and she processsed his claim.
> When he went home he told his wife what had happened.
> She said he should have dropped his trousers. He might have ve been entitled to disability as well.


 
Sexist  if that had been a woman the joke would have gone down as a lead balloon ..............


----------



## numbnuts (2 May 2021)

It's been I didn't know that as I been asleep  after my nice dinner.....that didn't have carrots because some prat forgot to buy any 
well they were not on the shopping list
and who wrote the shopping list.............


----------



## pawl (2 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Never thought of that. What bugs me is that they got past an overhang which I did not expect. Not keen on slug pellets as they could damage birds by eating dead snails. Neighbour offered me a can of beer as he said they would drown in the beer but at least die happy. I tried beer before in my polytunnel with slight success.




Just be careful when picking up the posts as obviously it makes them very slippery I used this method on pots containing Hostas which snails love


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Sexist  if that had been a woman the joke would have gone down as a lead balloon ..............




Yep. Def sexist. This is the cafe, not the other side


----------



## Juan Kog (2 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> My ex's MIL used to put gravel around anything slugs wanted to eat - apparently they hate crawling over gravel.
> Broken egg shells are also supposed to work









Slug defence in Kog land.


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2021)

After slobbing about (largely) alone for over a year I have decided that it is time to get fit again and start meeting people as soon as the Covid restrictions are lifted. SO... I have just started to organise a forum ride in Devon for the end of June. Details _*HERE*_. If any of you will be in the area then and fancy coming along, go to the ride thread and express your interest there.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 May 2021)

RE. the new story about some people 'breaking into' WIndsor Castle

The Evening Standard had this as part of teh article

QUOTE
It comes just days after a woman was allegedly allowed into the grounds of Prince Andrew’s home by mistake.

She entered the Royal Lodge while Andrew, was home, and was stopped by a member of staff.

The woman was arrested on suspicion of burglary and *was later sectioned under the Mental Health Act after pretending to be Andrew’s fiancee and claiming she was meeting him for a lunch date*.

UNQUOTE
Soo

she was sectioned when she claimed to be Andrew's fiancee - OK


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> RE. the new story about some people 'breaking into' WIndsor Castle
> 
> The Evening Standard had this as part of teh article
> 
> ...




She has since come to her senses and now admits she is a teapot


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2021)

Are we ready? Only a minute to go. I have a whisky. Mrs P has popped to the kitchen for a glass of white......


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Are we ready? Only a minute to go. I have a whisky. Mrs P has popped to the kitchen for a glass of white......


What we doing?


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> RE. the new story about some people 'breaking into' WIndsor Castle
> 
> The Evening Standard had this as part of teh article
> 
> ...


Michael Fagin sectioned under the same act when he broke in, and spoke to the queen.


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2021)

Random act of kindness today.
When I left the Black Horse today after a great time and a very enjoyable lunch, I left £20 behind the bar to pay for a round of drinks for whoever came in next. 
I do stuff like that sometimes.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Random act of kindness today.
> When I left the Black Horse today after a great time and a very enjoyable lunch, I left £20 behind the bar to pay for a round of drinks for whoever came in next.
> I do stuff like that sometimes.


One way of getting shot of those dodgy notes, I suppose.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Are we ready? Only a minute to go. I have a whisky. Mrs P has popped to the kitchen for a glass of white......


Oops I originally posted a spoiler, mea culpa 🙁


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Buckles!!


It felt a bit of an anti-climax. Was expecting a bit more.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It felt a bit of an anti-climax. Was expecting a bit more.


Yes, I felt the same. The trailer for the new series on the submarine looks promising


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, I felt the same. The trailer for the new series on the submarine looks promising


Yep. Suranne Jones is usually good. Martin Compston again too.


----------



## GM (2 May 2021)

Line of Duty 7/10...Spiral 10/10


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Buckles!!


Spoilers!!!! 

Knowing that you lot can't help yourselves, I actually avoided this thread until I had finished watching the final episode (5 minutes ago...)

I suppose I will also have to take leave of absence every afternoon and evening for the 3 weeks of the Giro and then the 3 weeks of the Tour de France too!


----------



## numbnuts (3 May 2021)

morning it's  and dark again


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2021)

Morning. Minus 1 here. It’s to be dry until late morning/lunchtime so better make the most of it. Too chilly for the bike so a walk/jog this morning I think.


----------



## dave r (3 May 2021)

Good morning all, 5° here this morning, rain due mid morning.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2021)

Hello the house.
Up for a pee at 0500 but managed to get back to sleep......eventually sort of woke at
0600.
Just one important thing to do. Record our "happy birthday" video for our grand daughters 18th.
Dry and 7° at the moment but a poor forecast.


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2021)

GM said:


> Line of Duty 7/10...Spiral 10/10


I hope so


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2021)

And, talking of boring films (well we are now )........I watched Dancing With Wolves yesterday. Not seen it before.
90% load of old tosh. It was so slow and went on for ever. A few exciting bits but, as I said, 90% boring.


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2021)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
A spot of gardening today. Ineed to fork over a bit of the front garden before the rain comes. One, to allow the rain to soak in more easily as it is rock hard, and two, there are a few weeds growing there and they need to come out before the geraniums go in.

Miss P is calling in around lunchtime, she is meeting some of here old school friends locally and is stopping at ours on the way past.

Probably no bike ride today as the weather looks horrible later on.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> RE. the new story about some people 'breaking into' WIndsor Castle
> 
> The Evening Standard had this as part of teh article
> 
> ...



Seeing this has prompted me to post a comment from another thread:

_Following the moving sight of Prince Philip making his final journey atop an elderly customised Land-Rover, Prince Andrew has requested that when he goes, it should be on top of a 15-year-old Escort._


----------



## dave r (3 May 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2021)

Morning. 7 deg here so a lot warmer than of late of course it's wet as well 

Stay safe folks


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 May 2021)

Met Office says it is going to rain all day

dry so far but....


----------



## Drago (3 May 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2021)

Morning all 

Looks lik a typical Bank Holiday Monday forecast today - heavy rain and 60 mph winds. That'll keep the Grockle's heads down.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2021)

I am back. Very slow 10k done, nice warm bath had and now for breakfast. Already dulling over so I think the forecasted rain will be here soon so glad I've been out and done something at least.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Looks lik a typical Bank Holiday Monday forecast today - heavy rain and 60 mph winds. That'll keep the Grockle's heads down.


Can CC officiate at weddings ??
Maybe we could marry you and @oldwheels off.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 May 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Looks like im being dragged to the BiL's today for a socially distanced garden celebration of my nephew's 30th birthday. BiL has the charisma of Ian Beale, so I won't enjoy it.





Drago said:


> Shut it Beale!
> 
> View attachment 586796


Drago , you did not report on yesterdays party . I hope you resisted the temptation to give your BiL an Eastenders shampoo.


----------



## pawl (3 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It felt a bit of an anti-climax. Was expecting a bit more.




Looks like there are enough unanswered questions for another series


----------



## gavroche (3 May 2021)

Is it really May 3rd? Is it really spring time? Temperatures should be around 16 degrees now. I think winter is having an extended session. 
Bonjour quand meme.


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2021)

Good morning. 10⁰ and a very light drizzle. I would like the forecast rain as I've decided to cover areas of the allotment to warm the soil. I'd like to let the forecast rain in first. Frost again tonight.

Slept till 7.45 apart from a brew around 4.00am. 

Yesterday's training loop went well at an average of 16mph. I need to keep this going.

Nothing done yet. Nothing planned.


----------



## oldwheels (3 May 2021)

As forecast heavy rain battering on my front window with a near gale. This means a southerly wind but temp was 5.4C when I got up.
As Dirk says should discourage the grockles but it does not really benefit me as I am not going out in that. I have a spare bucket of fuel for the stove I keep in the house so no need to go anywhere outside.
Boats are on amber but at least they have now fixed the ramp on MV Coruisk so straight drive on drive off.
Forecast for the next few days is a bit mixed as well with mainly northerly winds again.
I remember in the past setting off for Shetland at about this date and my cabbages and potatoes were planted and the garden was all set to look after itself for a few weeks.
This year the azaleas are not in flower yet and usually it is February or March.


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2021)

@Dirk, 34 years!
https://www.exmouthjournal.co.uk/news/exmouth-couple-end-34-years-caravanning-7915002


----------



## numbnuts (3 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It felt a bit of an anti-climax. Was expecting a bit more.


You sound like my Ex


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> This year the azaleas are not in flower yet and usually it is February or March.


I don't think I can remember such a cold spring as this. Even the swallows have been reluctant to appear. I have only seen the odd one or two. Just had a walk round to the Co-op and it is feeling so raw and cold. If the rain appears I think it might be an afternoon curled up watching the snooker.


----------



## GM (3 May 2021)

Morning all... Yes, definately watching snooker weather, see what I did there? 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Dirk, 34 years!
> https://www.exmouthjournal.co.uk/news/exmouth-couple-end-34-years-caravanning-7915002


We've done 35 years.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 May 2021)

Back from a walk before the wind picks up too much. It's still quite chilly so I'll just potter about getting under Mrs Tenkaykev's feet and generally annoying her ( It's a gift I have, I've never been able to understand what triggers it. 🤔)
Stay Safe folks,


----------



## BoldonLad (3 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Back from a walk before the wind picks up too much. It's still quite chilly so I'll just *potter about getting under Mrs Tenkaykev's feet and generally annoying her* (* It's a gift I have, I've never been able to understand what triggers it. 🤔)*
> Stay Safe folks,



Strange, I have that gift too, I think it is called "being a man"


----------



## oldwheels (3 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't think I can remember such a cold spring as this. Even the swallows have been reluctant to appear. I have only seen the odd one or two. Just had a walk round to the Co-op and it is feeling so raw and cold. If the rain appears I think it might be an afternoon curled up watching the snooker.


I very rarely see swallows anywhere near my house now. There used to be lots of them but their nesting sites like old barns and garages have all been turned into holiday homes. Never hear a cuckoo either as new houses built in what were open fields have driven them further away.


----------



## dave r (3 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't think I can remember such a cold spring as this. Even the swallows have been reluctant to appear. I have only seen the odd one or two. Just had a walk round to the Co-op and it is feeling so raw and cold. If the rain appears I think it might be an afternoon curled up watching the snooker.



Its the coldest spring I can remember, the garden feels like its waiting for it too warm up, lots of plants haven’t come back after the winter yet.


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2021)

Remember 75!!


----------



## BoldonLad (3 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Remember 75!!
> View attachment 587043



I remember that all right. Eldest son was three that day, and, we (myself and Mrs Boldonlad Mk1) were away in our caravan. The gas froze and we had no hot water or heating!


----------



## Juan Kog (3 May 2021)

Oh-No senior citizen brain fade




I ordered new soft vice jaws , they arrived today. 🤔 But why did I order 4 inch jaws for a 6 inch vice .


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 May 2021)

We’re planning another outing to the Black Bear in Wool as our regular “ second Tuesday “ meet up.
it was very cold when we visited last month, we booked for this month thinking that it would be much warmer. Not looking promising at the moment with rain forecast and 13 degrees.
We need to toughen up like these lads


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We’re planning another outing to the Black Bear in Wool as our regular “ second Tuesday “ meet up.
> it was very cold when we visited last month, we booked for this month thinking that it would be much warmer. Not looking promising at the moment with rain forecast and 13 degrees.
> We need to toughen up like these lads
> 
> View attachment 587051


Good pub, the Black Bear.
Been in there a few times.


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2021)

The wind is getting up now. I just got back from a bimble, the last couple of miles was into a strong headwind. 
Like @Mo1959 I will now settle down with an ale and watch the snooker.


----------



## gavroche (3 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh-No senior citizen brain fade
> View attachment 587048
> 
> I ordered new soft vice jaws , they arrived today. 🤔 But why did I order 4 inch jaws for a 6 inch vice .


Why indeed ? It must have been one of your senior moment.


----------



## 12boy (3 May 2021)

Got some sweet rain last night, but it was only because I watered the garden. Cool and grey today. My 3 speed Holdsworth works as it should and provides a very comfortable ride with 35 mm tires. The conversion of the Brompton from 1 to 2 speed is almost done. I would like to take it for this morning's ride but there maybe a bit of tweakage needed yet. It can't be a long one since today is our appt with the cancer doc. He had the gall to be on holiday for last months's visit and we had his Nurse Practioner instead. What a hoser he is for taking leave like that.
Our swallows have not yet returned. The N Platte has a half dozen bridges here in town and they make mud nests under the bridges. Since they eat gnats, skeeters and various other flying insects that are found by the river, their grub is close at hand. The redwing blackbirds, killdeer, flickers and cormorants are back for the summer though, along with the pelicans and Great blue herons I mentioned earlier. And of course, the damned snow pea stealing robins.
I need to schedule my annual physical to see if my prediabetes remain pre or has gone to full. I hope it is still pre because maintaining my weight with this low level of carb nonconsumption is hard enough.
Snow peas mostly up and the shallots are sprouting but no carrots, lettuce, char or arugula yet. Hopefully soon. Deer were munching on my wild plums last evening, so I peppered them with marbles from my Wrist Rocket which they kind of sneered at before moseying over to Brad's across the street.
Be safe and well....


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Remember 75!!
> View attachment 587043


I remember it well.
We were spectating at the TT in the Isle of Man, sat outside the Ballacraine Hotel with a pint of Okell's in blazing sunshine and wondering why the racing was being delayed.
Apparently, it was snowing at Cronk ny Mona about 10 miles away.
It was that bad over there, that a lot of folks camping at the Cronk campsite were forced to pack up and seek shelter down in Douglas.


----------



## gavroche (3 May 2021)

Well, the weather is so bad today. rain and wind, that even Molly is spending the day sleeping, only wanting to go out every now and again to do her business. I went to Lidle earlier to buy a tin of soup for later on too.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Why indeed ? It must have been one of your senior moment.


Fortunately they are the magnetic type , so still useable. Not the old style clip on type.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2021)

Its been piddling down all day. The heating is back on 
Re' 75 it was maybe that year we went to Carbis Bay in April/May...... drove down through hail and snow but when we arrived we were sunbathing on the beach .


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We’re planning another outing to the Black Bear in Wool as our regular “ second Tuesday “ meet up.
> it was very cold when we visited last month, we booked for this month thinking that it would be much warmer. Not looking promising at the moment with rain forecast and 13 degrees.
> We need to toughen up like these lads
> 
> View attachment 587051


One of those "lads" is a lass.


----------



## oldwheels (3 May 2021)

12boy said:


> Got some sweet rain last night, but it was only because I watered the garden. Cool and grey today. My 3 speed Holdsworth works as it should and provides a very comfortable ride with 35 mm tires. The conversion of the Brompton from 1 to 2 speed is almost done. I would like to take it for this morning's ride but there maybe a bit of tweakage needed yet. It can't be a long one since today is our appt with the cancer doc. He had the gall to be on holiday for last months's visit and we had his Nurse Practioner instead. What a hoser he is for taking leave like that.
> Our swallows have not yet returned. The N Platte has a half dozen bridges here in town and they make mud nests under the bridges. Since they eat gnats, skeeters and various other flying insects that are found by the river, their grub is close at hand. The redwing blackbirds, killdeer, flickers and cormorants are back for the summer though, along with the pelicans and Great blue herons I mentioned earlier. And of course, the damned snow pea stealing robins.
> I need to schedule my annual physical to see if my prediabetes remain pre or has gone to full. I hope it is still pre because maintaining my weight with this low level of carb nonconsumption is hard enough.
> Snow peas mostly up and the shallots are sprouting but no carrots, lettuce, char or arugula yet. Hopefully soon. Deer were munching on my wild plums last evening, so I peppered them with marbles from my Wrist Rocket which they kind of sneered at before moseying over to Brad's across the street.
> Be safe and well....


I had three young bucks in the field opposite my house last evening at about 7 o'clock bold as brass. Just waiting to get into a garden but unfortunately for them there is nothing much yet for them to eat.They will eat flowers but I do not even have that yet. Neighbours do have flowers so they must have raided somewhere else.


----------



## numbnuts (3 May 2021)

I've done nothing today


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> One of those "lads" is a lass.


I spotted that after I'd posted !


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I spotted that after I'd posted !


They'd booked their table and weren't losing it, at any cost!


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> One of those "lads" is a lass.





Tenkaykev said:


> I spotted that after I'd posted !


A lad-y?


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've done nothing today


Me too. Zero. Zilch. Nothing.


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Me too. Zero. Zilch. Nothing.


Your agenda for tomorrow is getting longer!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 May 2021)

Raining all day and blowing a gale all afternoon - the garden and patio is covered with leaves, branches , blossom and buds from the trees

only been out to the chippie to get SWMBO sausage dinner


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Raining all day and blowing a gale all afternoon - the garden and patio is covered with leaves, branches , blossom and buds from the trees
> 
> only been out to the chippie to get SWMBO sausage dinner


MrsD likes a good sausage.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 May 2021)

Thankfully Line of Duty has ended, hopefully for good.

What a complete waste of time... Mrs A_T felt let down by the predictable and pathetic ending... I'd wandered off early on the series but I sat through the last episode last night.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> MrsD likes a good sausage.


She told me she has forgotten what a good sausage looks like


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2021)

Hello all .
My Bro and SiL are visiting for lunch and I am chef in charge.......so I am going out shortly.
The menu is fixed and is chicken pie, steamed baby potatoes and broccoli.
To follow there will be cheese and crackers**
**I have St Agur and need one other.......any suggestions ??


----------



## Drago (4 May 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2021)

Morning all 

Bit blowy overnight but settled down a bit now.
Might go for a walk up on Exmoor this morning.


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2021)

Oh......and happy Star Wars Day to you all.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2021)

The carer was early this morning, my phone went this morning at twenty to seven, I thought it was my Good Lady in need of the commode, but no she was telling me there was someone at the door, I shot downstairs and opened the door and it was the carer, she doesn't normally arrive till quarter past seven.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2021)

Cooeee. Rain rain and more rain for us yesterday and last night. Still crap now.

Stay safe folks


----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2021)

Good morning all. It's wet, windy and possibly cold - I haven't stuck my head out of the door yet. Forecast is for 23mph winds but watching the trees suggests it's more like 30.

A very good sleep last night. Another day with nothing planned. Tuesday is housework day and I'll try to motivate myself to do this. I have a phone call booked with my FA at 10.00. Don't know where this is going to go. Client service has fallen off a cliff the last 8/9 months. I really like this person, she's kind and helpful but there's point when a customer thinks WTF is going on? She knows I've reached this point. It's daft stuff like documents supposedly posted April 19th haven't arrived.

Cycling is a lifeline. I know people who've gained 2.5/3 stone in the last year. I reckon I would have joined them without cycling and walking.


----------



## Paulus (4 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hello all .
> My Bro and SiL are visiting for lunch and I am chef in charge.......so I am going out shortly.
> The menu is fixed and is chicken pie, steamed baby potatoes and broccoli.
> To follow there will be cheese and crackers**
> **I have St Agur and need one other.......any suggestions ??


A nice strong Cheddar, with red onion chutney and or pickles.


----------



## Paulus (4 May 2021)

Good morning all from a windy Barnet. 
We were going to the rooftop restaurant at the Dorchester as a treat from our son. But they telephoned yesterday to cancel the booking because of the strong wind.
So we are heading to a local pub instead, hopefully with a bit of shelter from the winds.
No bike riding today.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 May 2021)

Bloody hell. Can someone tell the weather we are supposed to be two thirds of the way through spring and just 4 weeks till summer!

20mph plus northerly wind up the hill and fresh snow on the adjoining hills  I had to keep my hood up all the time as I was getting earache it was so cold.


----------



## Juan Kog (4 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hello all .
> My Bro and SiL are visiting for lunch and I am chef in charge.......so I am going out shortly.
> The menu is fixed and is chicken pie, steamed baby potatoes and broccoli.
> To follow there will be cheese and crackers**
> **I have St Agur and need one other.......any suggestions ??





Paulus said:


> A nice strong Cheddar, with red onion chutney and or pickles.


Not crackers , Oat cakes Nairn’s or Walkers and some grapes .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell. Can someone tell the weather we are supposed to be two thirds of the way through spring and just 4 weeks till summer!



I want to know who booked this weather!!!

blowing a damn gale here - again

AND i=the MetOffice is promising rain for most of the day

I presume we are saving up the sun for a great June and July????


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Not crackers , Oat cakes Nairn’s or Walkers and some grapes .


Oh definitely Nairn's..........................and Stinking Bishop, a great cheese


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell. Can someone tell the weather we are supposed to be two thirds of the way through spring and just 4 weeks till summer!
> 
> 20mph plus northerly wind up the hill and fresh snow on the adjoining hills  I had to keep my hood up all the time as I was getting earache it was so cold.
> 
> View attachment 587142


 
Great photo your so lucky to live in a lovely part of the country........freezing your cotton socks off


----------



## Salad Dodger (4 May 2021)

Good morning all. 
Its blowing a gale down here on the Kent coast. We were due to lead a gentle stroll and chat walk today for the active retired, but it won't be pleasant in this, plus sitting outside over a coffee won't be nice either, so today's stroll is abandoned. Better luck next week. 
I have still got to venture out to post an important letter, so I may also get some essential supplies in. Guinness, and that sort of thing..... 
Oh, and today is garden bin collection day. Let's hope that the refuse collection operatives are feeling sufficiently intrepid today!


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> A nice strong Cheddar, with red onion chutney and or pickles.


You read my mind


----------



## gavroche (4 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooeee. Rain rain and more rain for us yesterday and last night. Still crap now.
> 
> Stay safe folks


Same here. Another boring day ahead apart from 10 minutes renewing my house and contents insurance.


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Not crackers , Oat cakes Nairn’s or Walkers and some grapes .


Got crackers AND oat bicky things.
No grapes though.


----------



## gavroche (4 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell. Can someone tell the weather we are supposed to be two thirds of the way through spring and just* 4 weeks till summer!*
> 
> 20mph plus northerly wind up the hill and fresh snow on the adjoining hills  I had to keep my hood up all the time as I was getting earache it was so cold.
> 
> View attachment 587142


I think you have your dates wrong. Real summer doesn't start till June 21st so still time for the weather to readjust.


----------



## pawl (4 May 2021)

Morning all .Wet and windy My wind speed indicator ( plastic watering can ) is indicating it’s gale force.Blown half way down the garden 

Should have been a cycling day today.Turbo Will be back in use.Need to keep my antique legs turning


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2021)

I declare today to be officially very piddly and stinkypoo.
Back from my Tesco trip......it is decidedly cold, wet and very windy......not nice at all.


----------



## GM (4 May 2021)

Morning all... As Paulus said a windy day here with rain this afternoon. That means a day in the man cave doing some art and a gentle knees up and down on the spin bike.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## postman (4 May 2021)

i was going to go for a walk to buy some razor blades just to get out of the house.I am that bored.Fed up of reading ,can't be bothered doing any cleaning.It's showers all day today and windy.What a change from Saturday full of beans and energy and i did all that weeding and gardening.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2021)

From my facebook page this morning.


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2021)

A bit choppy at Ilfracombe this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> A bit choppy at Ilfracombe this morning.
> View attachment 587163
> 
> 
> ...


Bass weather get your rods out


----------



## Mo1959 (4 May 2021)

Another windy walk done before lunch, so that’s just over 10 miles for the day so far. Not sure about another one later. Probably weather dependant. 🌪


----------



## dave r (4 May 2021)

My cycle ride this morning was postponed due to the weather, when I nipped out in the car to get fuel I took a diversion to Purley Chase lane and had a walk amongst the bluebells.


----------



## gavroche (4 May 2021)

Wet, cold and windy. I have renewed my house and contents insurance with the Halifax this year, £25 cheaper than Rias for same cover. 
I am now waiting for the TV man to come as Mrs G wants the tv moved to the other side of the wall to avoid window reflection on the screen. That means having another tv socket put in. Shouldn't be expensive I hope. 
I did a bit of vacuuming and floor sweeping and now making a coffee before sitting down again and decide what to do next. Molly been for a walk and too early for another yet, beside tv man is due soon. 
Might give one of my brothers a video call too to keep me updated on what is happening in France.


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Another windy walk done before lunch, so that’s just over 10 miles for the day so far. Not sure about another one later. Probably weather dependant. 🌪


 
You put me to shame I walked to the chemist and back .9 of a mile


----------



## 12boy (4 May 2021)

We have 2 seasons....cold and windy or road construction. Chance of precip today but in an hour or so I will be off to the libray and a paper for Mrs 12 who will have a lung tap on Friday and a cat scan on Monday. This afternoon I will do a little outsde work and my neighbor and I shall go to the coffee shop and chew the fat.
Be safe and well...


----------



## BoldonLad (4 May 2021)

@Tenkaykev if I remember correctly (not guaranteed) you recently posted regarding acquisition of an e_reader, I think the name/make was Kobo? 

May I ask, have you had opportunity to evaluate/play with yet? If yes, what did you think of it?


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> I think you have your dates wrong. Real summer doesn't start till June 21st so still time for the weather to readjust.


I have some good news about the weather - winter 2020/2021 will soon be over and spring 2021 will start.

The bad news is that spring will last 14 days and be followed by a 17 day summer. Winter 2021/2022 will start early this year - in June!



numbnuts said:


> You put me to shame I walked to the chemist and back .9 of a mile


I did just a bit more than that to get my Metro and a few things from Aldi - roughly 1 km each way or about 1.3 miles total. 

I was thinking that I might get the chance to do a ride later but I don't think the rain will stop for long and it is very windy here as well; not a nice combination, especially on a bike without mudguards. My CAADX does have mudguards but I haven't got round to having the fork replaced yet and don't want to risk riding it. (It would _probably _be safe but knowing that at least 8 people have been seriously injured and 1 killed puts me off taking the chance!)

I need to get to work building my Devon road bike. It is only around 7 weeks until I go down there and the bike is currently a brakeless, singlespeed turbo trainer machine! I have many of the parts that I need but I need to get hold of a rear derailleur for it and probably a new stem and handlebar. Also, bar tape, cables, etc.


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2021)

Covid #2 jab booked for next Friday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> @Tenkaykev if I remember correctly (not guaranteed) you recently posted regarding acquisition of an e_reader, I think the name/make was Kobo?
> 
> May I ask, have you had opportunity to evaluate/play with yet? If yes, what did you think of it?



Hello, yes, it is a “ Kobo Aura HD” it’s not a current model but E readers just work year after year. The Kobo has a 6.8” screen. Screen is 300 DPI same as Kindle.
I read a lot, usually buying books from Amazon and keep my eye on the price of a book I'm interested in waiting for it to come on offer.

The Kindle has a proprietary format, Kobo will read the standard format for Ebooks which is Epub, plus a few other formats. This means that I can log into my local library which is in Poole, and borrow an Ebook. The same rules apply as to physical loans. You get to borrow it for three weeks and can renew the loan unless there is a waiting list for the book. You can also put in a reservation for a book if it is out on loan, and you are told how many days before it will become available to you ( there may be a few people in the queue to borrow it.

Having said all that, there are a few different loan systems across the country. " Overdrive " is one where I believe you can borrow a book directly from the Library using the Kobo. My local library has recently joined a consortium called "Libraries West " which uses software called " CloudLibrary " which works differently. Here is how I borrowed my latest book.

Log in to my local library online and navigate to the "Libraries West" Ebook Catalogue.
I have selected a filter so I'm only shown books that are available to borrow immediately.
I selected the book i want to borrow and downloaded it to the computer.
I have to run the downloaded book through a piece of software called " Adobe Digital Editions " which is a free download. This is a DRM style thing to prevent you copying the book.
I then plug the Kobo into the laptop and transfer it using the KoBo software.
Sounds a bit convoluted but it only takes a couple of minutes, and as I said, this is due to the CloudLibrary system.
Of course there are loads of other sources for E Books, and the Epub format is the standard.

I've taken a photo of my Kindle and Kobo side by side

Edit to add that there's " Project Gutenberg " a trove of over 60,000 free Ebooks

https://www.gutenberg.org/


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2021)

UK Covid deaths rise 400% in a day.*
Lockdown! Lockdown!! Get it under control.


*Gone up from 1 yesterday to 4 today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hello, yes, it is a “ Kobo Aura HD” it’s not a current model but E readers just work year after year. The Kobo has a 6.8” screen. Screen is 300 DPI same as Kindle.
> I read a lot, usually buying books from Amazon and keep my eye on the price of a book I'm interested in waiting for it to come on offer.
> 
> The Kindle has a proprietary format, Kobo will read the standard format for Ebooks which is Epub, plus a few other formats. This means that I can log into my local library which is in Poole, and borrow an Ebook. The same rules apply as to physical loans. You get to borrow it for three weeks and can renew the loan unless there is a waiting list for the book. You can also put in a reservation for a book if it is out on loan, and you are told how many days before it will become available to you ( there may be a few people in the queue to borrow it.
> ...



Replying to myself as i didn't actually answer the question asked " What do I think of it?"

I think it is an excellent E reader. It feels a bit strange but that is because I've been using a Kindle for so many years, and my current one which is a Kindle Voyage for about three years. The Kobo is larger and doesn't slip in to the pocket in the same way but it's not unwieldy. I like the larger screen. It has the same controls as the kindle, just not in the same places. The ability to borrow library books and download books from a variety of sources is the "Killer"feature.
There wasn't a mark on the refurb unit that I got, it looks as good as new. It came from the W.H.Smith outlet store on Ebay, and has 30 day no questions returns.


----------



## postman (4 May 2021)

Sorry to bother you wonderful people.But I found myself asleep in my chair in the conservatory.I have just been woken up by driving rain on the roof and windows.What month is it please.I do sleep deep and I am confused I might have missed summer.I will add it is hailstoning.


----------



## Paulus (4 May 2021)

postman said:


> Sorry to bother you wonderful people.But I found myself asleep in my chair in the conservatory.I have just been woken up by driving rain on the roof and windows.What month is it please.I do sleep deep and I am confused I might have missed summer.I will add it is hailstoning.


Calm down, it's still only the 4th of May.


----------



## Juan Kog (4 May 2021)

postman said:


> Sorry to bother you wonderful people.But I found myself asleep in my chair in the conservatory.I have just been woken up by driving rain on the roof and windows.What month is it please.I do sleep deep and I am confused I might have missed summer.I will add it is hailstoning.





Paulus said:


> Calm down, it's still only the 4th of May.


Don’t worry , you’re not Rip Van Postwinkle .


----------



## BoldonLad (4 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Replying to myself as i didn't actually answer the question asked " What do I think of it?"
> 
> I think it is an excellent E reader. It feels a bit strange but that is because I've been using a Kindle for so many years, and my current one which is a Kindle Voyage for about three years. The Kobo is larger and doesn't slip in to the pocket in the same way but it's not unwieldy. I like the larger screen. It has the same controls as the kindle, just not in the same places. The ability to borrow library books and download books from a variety of sources is the "Killer"feature.
> There wasn't a mark on the refurb unit that I got, it looks as good as new. It came from the W.H.Smith outlet store on Ebay, and has 30 day no questions returns.


Thank you for such informative reply. Off to load up EBay!


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2021)

Aha! I was hunting for a road for the _Name That Road_ challenge by scouring the OS map of Cornwall. It just occurred to me that there are so many places beginning with 'Tre', 'Pol' and 'Pen' that I can't even count them. _WHY?!_ 

As usual, *Wikipedia has the answer*...

A ColinJ _Learn Something New Every Day_ post... ©2021


----------



## oldwheels (4 May 2021)

Not a bad day weather wise except the wind has gone round to northerly again. No rain after yesterday's soaking.
Out early to get more bloods done and have a chat with the nurse who tends to be more forthright than the doctors probably because I have known her for years and she knows my reactions. Doctors we have are from a bank of about 6 I think and so the chances of seeing the same one twice running is a gamble.
Catching up on news from the German and Danish branches of the extended family took quite a while before trying to bring some order to the garden.
The bin lorry has been broken down for a couple of weeks now so the recycling bins have not been emptied. I loaned mine to a neighbour as they generate considerably more rubbish than I do.
General bin should be Thursday but I will just put mine out and see what happens next. I am chucking all sorts into it to save me a trip to the dump.
Saw the biggest and smallest on the water. A gigantic bulk carrier for gravel from Glensanda and about 12 jetskis came into the bay. No support vessel to be seen so perhaps they were land based. Nothing in the marina to suggest a support vessel. They are a pestilance anyway and have been banned from operating anywhere near the moorings.
In Oban they were castigated for playing in the wake at the stern of one of the ferries and generally being a nuisance.


----------



## Old jon (4 May 2021)

@ColinJ

By Pol, Tre and Pen, thou shalt know the Cornishmen. Inside the front cover of a book, way back in my schooldays


----------



## Juan Kog (4 May 2021)

Old jon said:


> @ColinJ
> 
> By Pol, Tre and Pen, thou shalt know the Cornishmen. Inside the front cover of a book, way back in my schooldays



🤔 I wonder , was the Cambodian leader Pol Pot originally from Cornwall. .


----------



## Old jon (4 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> 🤔 I wonder , was the Cambodian leader Pol Pot originally from Cornwall. .



Happen, but real kernow needs more syllables. I think.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2021)

Old jon said:


> @ColinJ
> 
> By Pol, Tre and Pen, thou shalt know the Cornishmen. Inside the front cover of a book, way back in my schooldays


Back in your schooldays you say?
'By Tre, Pol and Pen shall ye know Cornishmen,' goes the rhyme recorded by Richard Carew in his Survey of Cornwall in 1602.


----------



## Drago (5 May 2021)

First!

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2021)

Good morning mr Drago.
I fear Mo is lurking somewhere close.
Now, where to start as yesterday was busy busy busy.
Sad news first.
Ambulance for the (across the road) neighbour......she is only 51 but had a stroke early evening.....I do hope she is OK.
Bro and SiL came for lunch. I did a lovely (shop bought) chicken pie. To which I added steamed potatoes, broccoli and baby carrots..... it were right good!!!
Oh @Dirk my Bro brought 2 bottle of "Proper Job".....very enjoyable.
Sunny but very cool here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 May 2021)

Good morning folks,
Sunny but still not warm. Our veg box delivery guy mentioned that this time last year it was 25 degrees ☀️☀️
I ventured into Poole yesterday, noticed that our favourite ground coffee was on offer so picked up a few packs. Got home and tidied up the cupboard, coffee now in “ best before “ date order 👍
Stay safe folks


----------



## Paulus (5 May 2021)

Good morning all.
The sun is shining, for a while at least. Rain and hail storms forecast for later.

An electrician, who is a good mate of my son is doing some work for us today. The old fuse box, which is quite possibly illegal and definitely not up to any standard is being replaced by a new unit, and he is changing a couple of sockets as well. 

A nice morning for a dog walk.

Uncle Ernie has come up with £25

Busy busy busy. 

Another day in paradise


----------



## dave r (5 May 2021)

Good morning folks, its bright and sunny but cold this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2021)




----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2021)

Cooooeee a dry start here for us.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## PaulSB (5 May 2021)

Good morning. Absolute belter of a frost last night. Bright and sunny now. No particular plans for the day though there is ironing to do.

I've decided to give the internet a rest for a while. No flouncing. Not upset by anyone. Just feel I need a break.

Catch you all later.


----------



## Salad Dodger (5 May 2021)

Good morning, world. 

Today has dawned bright and a bit breezy, but nothing like yesterday's gales. 

We appear to have consumed a great deal of food, so I shall mostly be shopping for some of "practically everything", as it helpfully says on our shopping list. 

Oh, and I might road test the new hair clippers that have been patiently awaiting their debut for a couple of weeks. How exciting!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2021)

Morning. Early 4 mile odd walk done. Bright and sunny but still cold. It's blue bin day. How exciting


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 May 2021)

Ernie has come up with one £25 prize. Winnings have been a bit sparse over the last few months but hope springs eternal...
I was reading about the pace of vaccinations in the USA starting to slow. It was inevitable once the majority of people who were eager to be vaccinated had their jabs, and there's now a drive to encourage those in other groups who have found the registration process too convoluted, or have been reluctant. One of the best strategies I have seen is that of a local microbrewery offering a free drink with each Vaccination.🍺💉
I can see a bit of a problem if that was introduced over here, I'd be wandering back from the Pub with an arm like a dartboard 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2021)

I won £25 on the PB's this month.

And Happy Birthday to Mo. Where's the cake then


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Bideford this morning to go to ALDI and Atlantic Village.
Nothing on the Premium Bonds for us this month.


----------



## GM (5 May 2021)

Morning all...Up early to take Alan to the vet to have his teeth cleaned and polished. Funny I had a premeditated dream about taking him there where I said to the girl on the reception 'will he have teeth like Simon Cowell when he comes out! 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## oldwheels (5 May 2021)

Hail showers and a brisk wind promised for us here today. Sun is currently shining but high wind chill when I was out.
Just got confirmation from the coal merchant that he will still be doing deliveries thank goodness so had to order more coal. He will stop soon for the summer as his new camp site is fully booked from easter till the end of October.
£50 from Ernie again this month.
May try to get out on the trike later if the hail does not come but my fingers will probably freeze.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I won £25 on the PB's this month.
> 
> And Happy Birthday to Mo. Where's the cake then


I hadn’t realised it was Mo’s birthday🎂
Happy birthday Mo ! 🎂👍


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I hadn’t realised it was Mo’s birthday🎂
> Happy birthday Mo ! 🎂👍


I keep it quiet these days! 

Past couple of years I have tried to do a long cycle to celebrate but it's too bleeding cold!


----------



## BoldonLad (5 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep it quiet these days!
> 
> Past couple of years I have tried to do a long cycle to celebrate but it's too bleeding cold!


Happy birthday!


----------



## dave r (5 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep it quiet these days!
> 
> Past couple of years I have tried to do a long cycle to celebrate but it's too bleeding cold!



Happy Birthday Mo.


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2021)

Happy Birthday Mo.......... 21 again


----------



## Old jon (5 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> goes the rhyme recorded by Richard Carew in his Survey of Cornwall in 1602.



Good old Richard! Mates we were back then.


----------



## GM (5 May 2021)

Happy birthday Mo, have a great day!


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2021)

Happy birthday @Mo1959


----------



## Juan Kog (5 May 2021)

Old jon said:


> Good old Richard! Mates we were back then.


Myttin da Old Jon . Penn-bloodh lowen to Mo .


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep it quiet these days!
> 
> Past couple of years I have tried to do a long cycle to celebrate but it's too bleeding cold!


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 May 2021)

Just back from a 5k run with Mrs Tenkaykev, I struggled, especially on the hills while Mrs Tenkaykev floated up them like a gazelle. ( that’s what I told her, anything to earn a few brownie points)
A friend gave me a voucher as a birthday present, what with covid and other stuff I haven’t had chance to use it, and looking at it yesterday I noticed it had expired. I dropped them an email and they’ve extended it to expire in August. The voucher is for Champagne afternoon tea at the Chewton Glen Hotel, we’re planning on taking the Brommies on the train and cycling from the station at New Milton.


----------



## postman (5 May 2021)

Happy birthday too you.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Early 4 mile odd walk done. Bright and sunny but still cold. It's blue bin day. How exciting


Is that all ???
Blue AND green for us.......now that is exciting.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2021)

Happy 30th @Mo1959


----------



## postman (5 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Happy 30th @Mo1959


Oh 30th sorry Mo,I thought one candle for each year.


----------



## postman (5 May 2021)

Well what a change from lazy fed up yesterday.Bed changed bedding washed nearly dried,why mid week you ask.Well it's today we go back to do work for in laws,both for hospital appointment tomorrow one in the morning one in the afternoon.So today I got my finger out.I also got all the wedding done in the neighbours garden.It's starting to darken a bit now t might rain soon.Anyway better than yesterday.No internet at in laws are you soon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 May 2021)

Old jon said:


> Good old Richard! Mates we were back then.


I thought he was your apprentice.


----------



## oldwheels (5 May 2021)

No hail showers so got out for a run on the trike.Fingers cold. Traffic getting a bit of a nuisance and potentially dangerous. Lots of camper vans and one motorhome as well as some car rally wonks out playing. A couple of local lycra lads passed me wearing shorts and short sleeve shirts. Speed they were going at probably kept them warm.
The motorhome did stop for me as it was at a passing place but an idiot behind decided to overtake before looking to see why it had stopped. Since their drivers side window was down they may have heard my muttered comments.😠
Local camp site is open but no tents, only camper vans to be seen. The local farm was out spraying slurry upwind of them so as probably townies they would not be happy. Personally I do not mind the smell particularly.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2021)

I have bimbled. Sadly not a mile for every year like I did last year. That cold wind put me off going far, but still nice to get out. Neighbour over the road handed me a card with a box of Maltesers and a jam doughnut so I have scoffed them for lunch. Been trying not to eat sweet stuff but I'm sure a one off won't do too much harm. 

Might have another walk later. Better make the most of the blink of sun as we might be going to wake up to sleet/snow tomorrow!


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 May 2021)

I see that Bill and Melinda Gates are getting a divorce. I wonder which one of them gets to keep the secret Covid 19 microchip manufacturing facility


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2021)

Dunwalking 6 miles I had  and hail


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2021)

Shopping done over at Bideford.
Dropped into the Heanton Court Inn on the way back for lunch.
This cheeky monkey was hanging around.
















He had absolutely no fear of humans.
MrsD fed him some bread. No getting rid after that!


----------



## pawl (5 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Shopping done over at Bideford.
> Dropped into the Heanton Court Inn on the way back for lunch.
> This cheeky monkey was hanging around.
> View attachment 587272
> ...






Little Robin devil


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2021)

Looks like we.....well the over 50s will get another booster jab with the flu jab, by the time they have finished we would have more pricks than a dart board


----------



## BoldonLad (5 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like we.....well the over 50s will get another booster jab with the flu jab, by the time they have finished we would have more pricks than a dart board



Perhaps this will mean I have to begin having flu-jab? I have studiously ignored it thus far, have had my two Covid jabs however.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Perhaps this will mean I have to begin having flu-jab? I have studiously ignored it thus far, have had my two Covid jabs however.


I’m keeping quiet! Lol. I have had neither. Personal decision due to my lifestyle and extremely limited contact with anyone. I don’t make a big thing of it as it appears you get made out to be almost a criminal if you don’t take the jab!


----------



## BoldonLad (5 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m keeping quiet! Lol. I have had neither. Personal decision due to my lifestyle and extremely limited contact with anyone. I don’t make a big thing of it as it appears you get made out to be almost a criminal if you don’t take the jab!



Fair enough, all for freedom of choice.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2021)

Got my appointment for my second jab. Saturday 15th May at 3.50


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Fair enough, all for freedom of choice.


Having the jab is more about the greater good, for society as a whole, rather than the individual's benefit.
The sooner we're all free to get on with normal life - the better.
Unless you have a real medical reason not to have the jab, then I find it hard to accept the 'personal freedom' argument. 
Nobody will have personal freedom until we get on top of this situation.


----------



## oldwheels (5 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Shopping done over at Bideford.
> Dropped into the Heanton Court Inn on the way back for lunch.
> This cheeky monkey was hanging around.
> View attachment 587272
> ...


Just as well he was facing that way and not outwards on your beer.
We used to get chaffinches at the Fishnish ferry queue who perched on your wing mirrors and if no food was forthcoming at once they tapped on your window to remind you.


----------



## oldwheels (5 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like we.....well the over 50s will get another booster jab with the flu jab, by the time they have finished we would have more pricks than a dart board


If I ever got pulled over by plod they would assume I was a junky if they looked at my right arm.
One more would never be noticed.


----------



## oldwheels (5 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m keeping quiet! Lol. I have had neither. Personal decision due to my lifestyle and extremely limited contact with anyone. I don’t make a big thing of it as it appears you get made out to be almost a criminal if you don’t take the jab!


I have very limited contact with other people normally but I travel on ferries with admittedly limited capacity so prefer to get any protection going.


----------



## oldwheels (5 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Having the jab is more about the greater good, for society as a whole, rather than the individual's benefit.
> The sooner we're all free to get on with normal life - the better.
> Unless you have a real medical reason not to have the jab, then I find it hard to accept the 'personal freedom' argument.
> Nobody will have personal freedom until we get on top of this situation.


My fear is that we will almost get on top of it and people get complacent. Boris will declare it is do as you like time so the whole thing will slide back again.


----------



## 12boy (5 May 2021)

Feliz cumpleanos, bella Mo. Y mucho mas. Una senorita con muchos novios aqui en este foro en internet.
I'd read your Robins are different from ours and so they are. Unfortunately, yesterday I sat down on the stool and my phone dropped into the john. It is sitting in a bag of rice for a few days to dry out. I will take a photo of our Robin when I can. It does feel naked to go out without the phone, though.
Off in a bit to pay my storage fees for my 2 units. $120/mo for two 10x10. Some day I should get rid of all that crap. It is a 20 mile round trip bike ride and I will enjoy it.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Paulus (5 May 2021)

The electrician has done his stuff. New consumer unit in and all circuits testedso now up to date.
We found this tucked up inthe corner of the understairs cupboard. 
A Northmet electricity board metre reading card. The last date is 25/11/40. The fuse board that went today wasn't that old, probably early1980's. A bit of history.


----------



## Juan Kog (5 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My fear is that we will almost get on top of it and people get complacent. Boris will declare it is do as you like time so the whole thing will slide back again.


I wish I could say , you are being unduly gloomy and pessimistic , but I think you’re spot on with your concerns.


----------



## Juan Kog (5 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m keeping quiet! Lol. I have had neither. Personal decision due to my lifestyle and extremely limited contact with anyone. I don’t make a big thing of it as it appears you get made out to be almost a criminal if you don’t take the jab!


Mo I wouldn’t dream of accusing you of criminal behaviour, well not on your Birthday. I’ll save that for tomorrow.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like we.....well the over 50s will get another booster jab with the flu jab, by the time they have finished we would have more pricks than a dart board


That reminds me of a joke…


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2021)

postman said:


> Well what a change from lazy fed up yesterday.Bed changed bedding washed nearly dried,why mid week you ask.Well it's today we go back to do work for in laws,both for hospital appointment tomorrow one in the morning one in the afternoon.So today I got my finger out.I also got all* the wedding done in the neighbours garden.*It's starting to darken a bit now t might rain soon.Anyway better than yesterday.No internet at in laws are you soon.


Are you allowed to do those?


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Are you allowed to do those?


Interesting point. You are allowed to bury a body in your garden ( as long as they died of natural causes, If you've bumped them off then they need to go under the Patio ), so I can't see an issue with Postman officiating at a wedding.


----------



## postman (5 May 2021)

Allo Allo,it seams I have mist up on tipping on this keybird.It is not easy tipping fronch wurds on an inglish keybird.I will take more care in future.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2021)

postman said:


> Allo Allo,it seams I have mist up on tipping on this keybird.It is not easy tipping fronch wurds on an inglish keybird.I will take more care in future.


Well tike yer tome as I am going for a poss but will be bock in a munite.


----------



## oldwheels (5 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Are you allowed to do those?


You need to have a license.


----------



## dave r (5 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Interesting point. You are allowed to bury a body in your garden ( as long as they died of natural causes, If you've bumped them off then they need to go under the Patio ), so I can't see an issue with Postman officiating at a wedding.



You can get away with burying someone you bumped off in the garden, the trick is to cover the area with endangered plants, once the plants are established they aren't allowed to dig there.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 May 2021)

dave r said:


> You can get away with burying someone you bumped off in the garden, the trick is to cover the area with endangered plants, once the plants are established they aren't allowed to dig there.



Hmm... you have thought this out, haven’t you?


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2021)

dave r said:


> You can get away with burying someone you bumped off in the garden, the trick is to cover the area with endangered plants, once the plants are established they aren't allowed to dig there.


Or bury them face down with their bum sticking out.....somewhere to park your bike


----------



## dave r (5 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Hmm... you have thought this out, haven’t you?



I got the idea off facebook.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 May 2021)

dave r said:


> You can get away with burying someone you bumped off in the garden, the trick is to cover the area with endangered plants, once the plants are established they aren't allowed to dig there.


Worryingly specific

BTW - how are that plantation of Ghost Orchids doing at the bottom of your garden????


----------



## dave r (5 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Worryingly specific
> 
> BTW - how are that plantation of Ghost Orchids doing at the bottom of your garden????



They're thriving, the soil there is very good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 May 2021)

dave r said:


> They're thriving, the soil there is very good.



I read a book by a Forensic specialist who did consulting work for the Police. Analysis of pollen grains, soil, and other stuff to try and find the geographic locations where crimes had been committed. Not as easy as it's made out in TV Drama. One thing I think I remember correctly was the presence of nettles where bodies had been recently buried in shallow graves.


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I read a book by a Forensic specialist who did consulting work for the Police. Analysis of pollen grains, soil, and other stuff to try and find the geographic locations where crimes had been committed. Not as easy as it's made out in TV Drama. One thing I think I remember correctly was the presence of nettles where bodies had been recently buried in shallow graves.


Pick a spot where they're already growing.


----------



## dave r (5 May 2021)

From my facebook page tonight, lol!


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Pick a spot where they're already growing.


But then you risk uncovering another body.🤔


----------



## GM (5 May 2021)

Zoom quizzing with the bruv's at 8 o/c. Questions all lined up, album titles this week, got a few stinkers in there. Wine opened a away we go!🍷


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> But then you risk uncovering another body.🤔


How many have *you* buried!!


----------



## pawl (5 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That reminds me of a joke…




Can’t you tell us or are likely to get a ban


----------



## pawl (5 May 2021)

dave r said:


> You can get away with burying someone you bumped off in the garden, the trick is to cover the area with endangered plants, once the plants are established they aren't allowed to dig there.




stick a few newts in as well just to make sure


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2021)

I haven't seen my pal Carrie since we did a ride together back in, yikes, autumn 2019... Doesn't time fly when you are nearly housebound by a pandemic!

She texted me last night to ask if I finally felt sufficiently vaccinated and socially distanced to see her again? She was coming through Todmorden to meet someone to buy their climbing shoes*** I agreed that we would have coffee and goodies in my back yard. The forecast was for long sunny spells, and we would be relatively sheltered from the chilly wind.

I got a call from her this morning to say that she was about 5 kms up the Burnley Road and heading here, so to get the kettle on. Shortly after that, I got another call - PUNCTURE! And, er, would I fancy a short bike ride to help her fix it?  Apparently, it took her 45 minutes to fix her last one. Alternatively, it would be about a 45 minute walk to bring the bike here for me to help. ('Help' = I do it!)

It made sense for me to hop on my bike and go up there. It took me about 15 minutes to arrive, by which time she had discovered that the shop she had punctured in front of did nice pasties!






Looks like a job for... _Bicycle Repairman! _

I asked what the problem was with puncture repairs. She is really tiny so it turns out that she is a bit lacking in finger strength and she also has a touch of arthritis which makes applying force difficult. She demonstrated that she could barely undo her quick release, whereas I could do it easily with one finger. I could also get the tyre off and back on again with bare hands, whereas she said that she would struggle even using tyre levers.

I got on with the job and thought that I would be searching the tyre for embedded glass/nail/whatever but soon spotted the cause - a 'snakebite puncture'. I told her that was what it was but she had never heard of them. I explained about the tyre bottoming out on a bump and the wheel rim nipping the tube on both sides, producing characteristic parallel slits as if a snake had bitten the tube. 

I checked the pressure of the other tyre and it was very low. She is small, so she doesn't need as much pressure as a big heavy person like me, but a guesstimated 60 PSI in a 23C tyre was too low even for her. I asked why she had it at such a low pressure and she said that was as high as she could get it. I smiled and suggested that she should buy a track pump. She smiled back and said that was using a track pump!!! 

I swapped in one of _my _spare tubes so she could keep _her _spare for her post-coffee ride home. I have since repaired her tube and will keep it as one of my spares. I put enough air into the tube to nip down the valley to my place, then whipped out my track pump to top the pressures up while the kettle was boiling.

Well, it turned out that she only had just under 50 PSI in the back tyre; I had put about 70 PSI into the front. I was going to pump them up for her but asked her to demonstrate the track pump problem, which she did, quite convincingly. She is so light that she couldn't press the pump handle down hard enough to get much more air in. The only way she could do it was to jump in the air and support her full weight on the pump handle as she came back down! It was quite comical, but it made me realise that I had never thought of the practical problems of being small when some strength is required. I got 80 PSI into the tyres one-handed, and topped the pressures up to 95 rear/85 front two-handed.

We had a nice chat in the sunshine and she whipped out an Easter egg that she had been saving, so we had half of that each.

I accompanied her as far as Hebden Bridge afterwards, then turned back up the valley. It had been so nice out in the sun that I decided to have another pot of coffee and do my crosswords outside to catch some more rays.

A fun day, and I made myself useful for a change!


*** She is going to take up climbing at an age when most people are giving more thought to retirement!


----------



## Juan Kog (5 May 2021)

dave r said:


> You can get away with burying someone you bumped off in the garden, the trick is to cover the area with endangered plants, once the plants are established they aren't allowed to dig there.





BoldonLad said:


> Hmm... you have thought this out, haven’t you?


No One upset dave r . 🤔 Now we know what happened to all those forum members who suddenly disappeared.


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't seen my pal Carrie since we did a ride together back in, yikes, autumn 2019... Doesn't time fly when you are nearly housebound by a pandemic!
> 
> She texted me last night to ask if I finally felt sufficiently vaccinated and socially distanced to see her again? She was coming through Todmorden to meet someone to buy their climbing shoes*** I agreed that we would have coffee and goodies in my back yard. The forecast was for long sunny spells, and we would be relatively sheltered from the chilly wind.
> 
> ...


Bouldering, single or multi pitch?


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bouldering, single or multi pitch?


I didn't dare ask!

She knows someone in Wales who she will be visiting in a few weeks time and he is a keen climber. Hopefully, he will take her up some relatively tame climbs and keep her safe...


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't dare ask!
> 
> She knows someone in Wales who she will be visiting in a few weeks time and he is a keen climber. Hopefully, he will take her up some relatively tame climbs and keep her safe...


She might ask if you fancy doing any of the local climb's.
Be careful!


----------



## BoldonLad (5 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> No One upset dave r . 🤔 Now we know what happened to all those forum members who suddenly disappeared.



I haven’t finished watching Line of Duty, but, I am beginning to suspect @dave r may be “the fourth man”


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> She might ask if you fancy doing any of the local climb's.
> Be careful!


As I told her: "_I get _*cragfast*_ standing on top of a stepladder_..."!


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I haven’t finished watching Line of Duty, but, I am beginning to suspect @dave r may be “the fourth man”


More like Fred West.


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Peloton's response - the treadmills are perfectly safe if you keep children and pets out of the room while you are running!


They have just admitted that they made a mistake and are recalling 125,000 machines in the USA. I don't know about elsewhere... *LINK*.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They have just admitted that they made a mistake and are recalling 125,000 machines in the USA. I don't know about elsewhere... *LINK*.


UK as well.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-56993894


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> UK as well.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-56993894


Same link as mine, only you read the BBC article better than me!


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Same link as mine, only you read the BBC article better than me!


First link that came up for it, heard it on sky news last night(Wednesday night).


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2021)

Brief period of snowfall around 03:00, now gone.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> More like Fred West.



Thats not nice.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks.


Owdo
Who'll take bronze?


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't dare ask!
> 
> She knows someone in Wales who she will be visiting in a few weeks time and he is a keen climber. Hopefully, he will take her up some relatively tame climbs and keep her safe...


Weak fingers and boulder climbing =


----------



## Drago (6 May 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2021)

Morning folk.
What a night!!!
Bed early and fell asleep no probs.
Not too much information here but I woke with a bad stomach at 0230........then I seem to have spent all night visiting the bog .
Very overcast here with intermittent rain. 'Things' need doing and I need a shower but not sure if they will get done .


----------



## numbnuts (6 May 2021)

Morning another  one but with no frost


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2021)

Morning all 

Off to do my civic duty first thing, then taking doggie to the beach.


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to do my civic duty first thing, then taking doggie to the beach.


I skimmed that and read "going dogging on the beach" .
It made sense the 2nd time


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2021)

Morning. Sleety stuff here and cold. At least I heard my first Cuckoo on my early jog.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2021)

I called off my Tuesday bimble due to the combination of high winds and heavy showers, I had planned to get out this morning but thats now looking unlikely as its piddling down.


----------



## Paulus (6 May 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Nice and bright outside, taking the dog out for a long walk across the fields soon. 
Civic duty will be done later.


----------



## Salad Dodger (6 May 2021)

Good morning, world. 

This morning, Mrs Salad and I will take a walk into town, to do our civic duty and vote. 

We will then walk down the main street to our favourite family run cafe, and scoff a breakfast. 

I need to fix a leaking gutter on the garage, but this afternoon looks like being a bit too wet. That job may have to wait until the weekend.......


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2021)

If I lived in South Molton, Steve would get my vote.
Mad as a bag of frogs and landlord of the Poltimore Arms. His FB page is a larf.


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Sleety stuff here and cold. At least I heard my first Cuckoo on my early jog.
> View attachment 587381


We are jealous.......many years since a cuckoo was heard around here.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2021)

Cooeee. Blue skies and sunshine here but it is a tad cool.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## oldwheels (6 May 2021)

Same old sunshine and brisk northerly wind. Tomorrow is supposed to be bright sunshine and light winds. After that we seem to have slightly rising temperatures and SW wind but inevitably that means rain. 
It always looks better next week sometime but next week never seems to live up to it's promises.
General waste bin was emptied early this morning. Just as well I put it out yesterday.
I hear what sounds like a neighbour bringing my empty one back in. Whoever happens to be out first usually brings both in off the street. The recycling ones still not been emptied and they are using mine as I was not going to bother putting it out as it had very little in it and they seem to have much more recycling than I do.
I have a pile of old garden netting and a large very sturdy cardboard tub which must be about 60 years old but too big for a dirty washing basket for one person. Not sure whether to dump it or give it to the local charity shop.
Anyway a dump run is in order today I think.


----------



## oldwheels (6 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Sleety stuff here and cold. At least I heard my first Cuckoo on my early jog.
> View attachment 587381


As long as it is heard before the end on May you should be ok for another year. There are variations about whether before or after breakfast but in my case it has been both and I am still here. 
I heard my first one a couple of weeks ago but now I just hope it works regardless.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> As long as it is heard before the end on May you should be ok for another year. There are variations about whether before or after breakfast but in my case it has been both and I am still here.
> I heard my first one a couple of weeks ago but now I just hope it works regardless.


Just googled it and there seems to be dozens of different myths. One is you will continue to do for the rest or the year what you were doing when you heard it, so if I'm still jogging that will be fine. Lol


----------



## numbnuts (6 May 2021)

I've been shopping


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 May 2021)

Hello fellow retirees,
I've just spent an absorbing five minutes using the tip of a cutlery knife to get every last morsel of crunchy peanut butter out of the jar and dabbing it methodically around my piece of toast. The bread was from a loaf Mrs Tenkaykev made yesterday using Spelt flour. It's a very tasty combination and well worth the effort.
Nothing much planned for the rest of the day, I have a bit of tidying up to do in the shed, but I need to be in the right frame of mind and I've got a case of the can't be bothered.
Might hop on the Brommie and roam around the local roads to see what's what. 

Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Weak fingers and boulder climbing =


I thought that and did mention it to her... 

I know nothing about climbing other than it is scary and that strong fingers are useful. I suppose being slim helps too. Every climber I have ever seen has been very wiry.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2021)

I've been and done the supermarket shop today rather than Friday as I usually do, I felt like a change, confused our neighbor, she wondered why I got her her bread today and not tomorrow.


----------



## pawl (6 May 2021)

I think i must protest .All this talk a bought toast and no one has had Marmite on toast


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2021)

Marmite.

Toasted ham sandwich for us


----------



## gavroche (6 May 2021)

Long walk with Molly done and voted on the way back. Been to the vet for the cat and he has been given the all clear so he can be free again. Too cold and windy for a ride so just a quiet afternoon now.


----------



## GM (6 May 2021)

G'day y'all... For the first time in over 50 years of having premium bonds I got my first win, grand sum of £25, but the smile it put on my face it could have a £1000. 

My tan wall tyres for the Brompton arrived in the post this morning, so that'll be a nice job this afternoon fitting them on and getting it ready for when I can ride it again.

Enjoy the rest of the day folks!


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Marmite.
> 
> Toasted ham sandwich for us


Fresh Clovelly crab sandwich for us.


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2021)

Yet another piddly poo day.
I managed a short walk earlier.....going to the chemist for MrsDs prescription**. Just 1.3 miles but a walk is a walk in this weather.
** Friday morning the Doc said I could collect Friday pm. 6 days later its not ready. Chemist said they only got it 17.35 yesterday.


----------



## 12boy (6 May 2021)

-3C this am, will be 23C later and 29C tomorrow. The air is still and the sky is clear. 
ColinJ, it is funny how a 14 inch adjustment fore and aft, up or down or a couple of degrees of tilt can make such a difference. If evil gremlins dropped my saddle 1/8 inch I am sure I would notice. 
It sure has been weird being phoneless. My wife didn't want me to go for a ride without it in case "something happened". And yet in the last 30 years I've needed a ride maybe 3 times. Of course, there once were payphones. I am on a screen diet now to curb my habit of filling any idle minutes with some usually inane screen crap, this forum of course being an exception to the drivel. I doubt I can resist the lure but I will try.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 May 2021)

GM said:


> G'day y'all... For the first time in over 50 years of having premium bonds I got my first win, grand sum of £25, but the smile it put on my face it could have a £1000.
> 
> My tan wall tyres for the Brompton arrived in the post this morning, so that'll be a nice job this afternoon fitting them on and getting it ready for when I can ride it again.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the day folks!


Are they the Marathon Racer tan wall?


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Fresh Clovelly crab sandwich for us.


Could never enjoy crab.......just too crabby/fishy for me.
We had crab fishcakes while in Norfolk and they were nice.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> *Yet another piddly poo day*.
> I managed a short walk earlier.....going to the chemist for MrsDs prescription**. Just 1.3 miles but a walk is a walk in this weather.
> ** Friday morning the Doc said I could collect Friday pm. 6 days later its not ready. Chemist said they only got it 17.35 yesterday.



Sorry... this may be my fault.... I was going to do a little tidying in the garden today... four times so far, I have put my gardening gear on (ie, an old fleece and a pair of old shoes), got the spade out of the shed ..... and, the heavens have opened, with hail-stones.....


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Could never enjoy crab.......just too crabby/fishy for me.
> We had crab fishcakes while in Norfolk and they were nice.


Funny that, innit?
Crab being crabby like.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Fresh Clovelly crab sandwich for us.



On the occasions I had eaten it, I really enjoyed crab... but... I have never risked actually buying a whole/fresh one, I wouldn't have any idea what to do with it, which bits may be eaten etc etc,

Having said that, I suppose similar thoughts are true of other foods, one evening, after a few drinks, Mrs @BoldonLad was concerning herself about how we would all cope in the event of a real catastrophe, ie no electricity, no gas, now running water etc etc. My contribution was to point out that it is not worth worrying about, since, we (well I) would starve to death after we had looted, and eaten, all of the food from the nearby ASDA, since, as a product of the supermarket age, I would have no idea how to catch a rabbit (or a fish, chicken, deer, etc), and, even if, by some lucky flook, I succeeded, I would have no idea what to do with it, once caught.


----------



## gavroche (6 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Fresh Clovelly crab sandwich for us.


Clovelly is only 7 miles from where my daughter lives .


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2021)

12boy said:


> ColinJ, it is funny how a 14 inch adjustment fore and aft, up or down or a couple of degrees of tilt can make such a difference. If evil gremlins dropped my saddle 1/8 inch I am sure I would notice.


I think one would have to be asleep (or dead!) not to notice a _*14 *_inch adjustment... 

Yes, even a 1/4 inch change makes a difference.

On my best bike I can no longer make any saddle height adjustments because I foolishly allowed my titanium seat post to corrode itself solid into the aluminium frame. Fortunately, it was already near enough at the ideal height. I would have liked to have experimented with minor changes though but now I have to be satisfied with saddle fore-aft, and bar height adjustments. I'm not going to risk trying to free the seat post - I could see me writing off the frame instead!

I went out on a ride on that bike earlier and the difference of a 1 cm bar height increase (and the small rearward bar movement that produced) was very noticeable. I still have 2 x 1 cm spacers above the stem so I think I'll do another couple of rides with the bike as it is now to get used to it, then move another spacer below the stem and see what the bike feels like then. (And maybe try the 3rd spacer below the stem too at a later date.)

The weather was all over the place on my test ride. It felt more like the first week of April than the second week of May. Cold, blustery winds and, alternately, nice sunny spells, followed by heavy, chilly showers. I only did half what I had planned to do, and stayed off the big hills altogether - 17 km with 150 m of ascent as opposed to the 40 km and 600 m of ascent that I had wanted to do.

It's pretty bad to find this room was only at 13 degrees C by 2 pm when I got back - it is _May_ 6th, not _April_ 6th!  I've had to put my little convector heater on to take the chill off the room and have managed to nudge it up to 18 degrees now.

Weather gods - _please_ let us have a decent summer this time - we really need one after 16 months of this damn pandemic!


----------



## GM (6 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Are they the Marathon Racer tan wall?




They are the Schwalbe One, not sure if they're the racers, but they've got a nice sleek tread....


----------



## GM (6 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yet another *piddly poo *day.




That just reminded me of one of last nights zoom quiz questions I set. I asked if anyone knew the words to Heartbeat by Buddy Holly.
Mrs GM thought it was funny after all these years not realising what the words were ...


----------



## oldwheels (6 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Could never enjoy crab.......just too crabby/fishy for me.
> We had crab fishcakes while in Norfolk and they were nice.


I presume you mean crab claws are fishy which I would not agree with. To get the proper taste you discard the "dead men's fingers" and mush the rest in with the claw meat which is probably why the crabcakes tasted better. You need confidence and just go for it. The dead men's fingers I am told are poisonous so I never tried eating those bits.


----------



## oldwheels (6 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> On the occasions I had eaten it, I really enjoyed crab... but... I have never risked actually buying a whole/fresh one, I wouldn't have any idea what to do with it, which bits may be eaten etc etc,
> 
> Having said that, I suppose similar thoughts are true of other foods, one evening, after a few drinks, Mrs @BoldonLad was concerning herself about how we would all cope in the event of a real catastrophe, ie no electricity, no gas, now running water etc etc. My contribution was to point out that it is not worth worrying about, since, we (well I) would starve to death after we had looted, and eaten, all of the food from the nearby ASDA, since, as a product of the supermarket age, I would have no idea how to catch a rabbit (or a fish, chicken, deer, etc), and, even if, by some lucky flook, I succeeded, I would have no idea what to do with it, once caught.


On your criteria I reckon I could survive pretty well. I only catch things I intend to eat and in the seafood line there is not much I have not tried. I was catching, gutting ,skinning and eating rabbits before I reached my teens. Mushrooms I am a bit wary of as all mushrooms are edible but some are edible only once.
I was once invited to suggest a book I would like as a school prize. My choice was " The Poachers Handbook" which I still have. To the teachers credit they did get it for me.


----------



## numbnuts (6 May 2021)

When I was out in Aussie we had Blue Swimmers and Mud Crabs, the Mud Crabs are really big, one claw would be a dinner I kid you not, the Blue Swimmers were smaller, but very sweet.
I went to a party once on the beach were we had a new dustbin on an open fire cooking crabs for over 40 people.......happy days


----------



## numbnuts (6 May 2021)

Has left the building


----------



## oldwheels (6 May 2021)

I don't usually get scam emails but I just got a suspect couple from the same person. 
"She" referred to something I had allegedly written about life at Pilmuir House in East Lothian and having enjoyed this wanted to make further contact regarding this subject. I may have at some time made reference to Pilmuir but certainly not recently.
I certainly never click on any links and deleted the emails immediately.
I presume that unless I do more than note the content of the original I should still be safe enough.
Any comments from the experts are welcome.


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I don't usually get scam emails but I just got a suspect couple from the same person.
> "She" referred to something I had allegedly written about life at Pilmuir House in East Lothian and having enjoyed this wanted to make further contact regarding this subject. I may have at some time made reference to Pilmuir but certainly not recently.
> I certainly never click on any links and deleted the emails immediately.
> I presume that unless I do more than note the content of the original I should still be safe enough.
> Any comments from the experts are welcome.


It is my understanding that if you just read it but do not open a link you are fine.
I got a very official looking one this morning to tell me my payment to ee had failed so I had to follow the instructions in the link.
Yeah ...right.
Sadly some people do


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Clovelly is only 7 miles from where my daughter lives .


It's only about that far across the bay from me.


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The dead men's fingers I am told are poisonous so I never tried eating those bits.


Old wives tale.
They are not poisonous, just inedible.


----------



## oldwheels (6 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Old wives tale.
> They are not poisonous, just inedible.


Never tried them for taste.


----------



## oldwheels (6 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It is my understanding that if you just read it but do not open a link you are fine.
> I got a very official looking one this morning to tell me my payment to ee had failed so I had to follow the instructions in the link.
> Yeah ...right.
> Sadly some people do


That is my understanding as well but just like to have other's opinions just in case.
I sometimes get one telling me I have won money in a lottery which I have never taken part in.


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I sometimes get one telling me I have won money in a lottery which I have never taken part in.


Many years ago I got a phone call from my girlfriend excitingly telling me that she had won a fortune on the Spanish National Lottery. I told her that she had _NOT_. Oh yes, she _HAD_, she had received an official winner's email...

So I asked, okay then...

How did she win a lottery that she had never bought a ticket for?
Why did they need her to pay a '_bank transfer fee_' of £500 in order to '_release the prize money_'?
Why did the email show a picture of someone getting a prize on the UK lottery several years previously?
Oh, and how much of a coincidence was it that I too had won a fortune of the Spanish National Lottery despite never buying a ticket, and owed them £500 for the bank transfer...?


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Many years ago I got a phone call from my girlfriend excitingly telling me that she had won a fortune on the Spanish National Lottery. I told her that she had _NOT_. Oh yes, she _HAD_, she had received an official winner's email...
> 
> So I asked, okay then...
> 
> ...


And did she share the prize money with you


----------



## dave r (6 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Many years ago I got a phone call from my girlfriend excitingly telling me that she had won a fortune on the Spanish National Lottery. I told her that she had _NOT_. Oh yes, she _HAD_, she had received an official winner's email...
> 
> So I asked, okay then...
> 
> ...



Many years ago, when I was using a windows PC, I've been on Linux for a long time now, I lost count of how often I won the Nigerian lottery, I won it many times but never entered it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 May 2021)

GM said:


> They are the Schwalbe One, not sure if they're the racers, but they've got a nice sleek tread....
> 
> View attachment 587436


I have a pair of those in the shed. Spares for one of my Brommies. They never seemed to be in stock, I spoke with Brompton about availability and to paraphrase the person I spoke with, they were expecting stock " as soon as Schwalbe can be bothered to make some for us " I thought it best to get a pair in case they stopped making them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 May 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A restless night so I thought I'd pop in and say good morning. A visit from daughter and granddaughter to look forward to today 😁 Mrs Tenkaykev is off to walk the middle bit of the John Muir way in June. Our daughter in Edinburgh has wangled a few days off work and will be joining her. Be good for them to have a bit of daughter / mum time together. 
Dawn chorus is going full pelt as I type, reminds me of camping when I walked the Path, and being astonished at how noisy the countryside was!

Have a lovely day folks,
Stay Safe


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I have a pair of those in the shed. Spares for one of my Brommies. They never seemed to be in stock, I spoke with Brompton about availability and to paraphrase the person I spoke with, they were expecting stock " as soon as Schwalbe can be bothered to make some for us " I thought it best to get a pair in case they stopped making them.


Rather partial to Schwalbe Ones too, along with Vittoria Rubino Pro they are usually my go to tyres.

Minus 1 here but looking lovely so quick coffee then out for a wander.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Funny that, innit?
> Crab being crabby like.


The crab fishcakes were enjoyable as they had a % of crab so the flavour was mild. I just find the flavour of pure crab too strong for my pallet.
MtsD likes those crab stick things which I can't stand.
Imagine a world in which we all enjoyed/disliked the same foods......nah, prefer it this way.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Many years ago, when I was using a windows PC, I've been on Linux for a long time now, I lost count of how often I won the Nigerian lottery, I won it many times but never entered it.


I have posted this before but some time ago a guy in Warrington believed this Nigerian prince thing and went ahead with it 
They totally cleaned him out (think it was £20K+) .....hard to understand but he really did swallow it.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2021)

Morning all.....hope all is well for you.
I seem to have created a vicious circle for myself.
I wake at stupid O'clock.....which I love. Nice to enjoy a coffee while watching the dawn arrive.
Then, later on, I am knackered and go to bed stupidly early.

We have decided on a BIG lunch (phad thai takeaway) with a bottle of plonk and a couple of films we have recorded.
Then maybe a kip which will enable me to stay up later.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Drago (7 May 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## numbnuts (7 May 2021)




----------



## Paulus (7 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MtsD likes those crab stick things which I can't stand.


There is as much crab in a crab stick as there is in a block of cheddar cheese. 
How they can be called crab sticks is beyond me. It's mashed up white fish with shrimps and other odds and ends of fish processing.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.....hope all is well for you.
> I seem to have created a vicious circle for myself.
> I wake at stupid O'clock.....which I love. Nice to enjoy a coffee while watching the dawn arrive.
> Then, later on, I am knackered and go to bed stupidly early.
> ...



Sounds like a plan Dave 🍷🍷


----------



## Paulus (7 May 2021)

Good morning from a sunny Barnet. 
Sainsburys are delivering the fortnightly supplies this morning, 09.35-10.35. So the dog walking will will be done soon.

We have a meeting of the escape committee this afternoon at the Mitre to partake of a few ales and chew over the news of the week. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2021)

Morning all 

Yay ...... tis Fish Friday! 
Doggie walking first thing, then off to Barny to fill the car up and pick up some shopping. Drop into the Pilton Fryer on the way back.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.....hope all is well for you.
> I seem to have created a vicious circle for myself.
> I wake at stupid O'clock.....which I love. Nice to enjoy a coffee while watching the dawn arrive.
> Then, later on, I am knackered and go to bed stupidly early.
> ...


Any word on your neighbour who had the stroke? Hope she makes a good recovery. No indications that it could have had anything to do with the Covid jab?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have posted this before but some time ago a guy in Warrington believed this Nigerian prince thing and went ahead with it
> They totally cleaned him out (think it was £20K+) .....hard to understand but he really did swallow it.




Sorry, but stupid is as stupid does. A person's greed outweighs they're common sense and sometimes. They do get what they deserve.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2021)

Cooeee. Rather cold here at 0 deg. But it's sunny so that's a plus. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2021)

I see we have hours of election guff on tv today. They have even moved The Repair Shop and Pointless to BBC 2.......the cheek!


----------



## oldwheels (7 May 2021)

Supposed to be nice and sunny but it is currently overcast and has been raining.
Strangely my IPhone which I am sure I switched off seems to have lost about 30% of battery charge overnight. Being a bit dozy first thing I never notice if it was switched on when I got up.


----------



## gavroche (7 May 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde. Just got up and have nothing planned for today. Still cold outside and threatening to rain so will take Molly out before it does and will probably do some house cleaning to help pass the time away. A bike ride is out of a question in this weather. 
Stay safe every body and keep being active.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see we have hours of election guff on tv today. They have even moved The Repair Shop and Pointless to BBC 2.......the cheek!




I didn't watch any of it


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Any word on your neighbour who had the stroke? Hope she makes a good recovery. No indications that it could have had anything to do with the Covid jab?


Apparently she is back home now.... maybe/hopefully it turned out not be a stroke ??
The ambulance was outside for ages before they "took her away" (I hate that phrase) so I assume they must have been convinced.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see we have hours of election guff on tv today. They have even moved The Repair Shop and Pointless to BBC 2.......the cheek!


I still have 14 hours of Prince Philips funeral to watch. I think I will alternate eg an hour of politics followed by a funeral hour etc etc.


----------



## GM (7 May 2021)

Morning all...Another one who had a restless night, a blooming police helicopter circling around about 1o/c kept me awake didn't get back to sleep till about 3o/c. Suppose I better get up and get showered, got a sort of busy day helping the boy out buying a couple of doors for the job he's doing. 
Have a good day folks!


----------



## Juan Kog (7 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry, but stupid is as stupid does. A person's greed outweighs they're common sense and sometimes. They do get what they deserve.


With your understanding nature, have you considered being a Samaritans volunteer.


----------



## Salad Dodger (7 May 2021)

Good morning, world. 
Sunny and dry today. Just as well, as this morning I shall mainly be trying to fix a leaky gutter on my garage, before tomorrow's promised rain. 

This afternoon will be band practice in a sunny (hopefully!) garden, featuring the incompetent bass ramblings of yours truly.


----------



## gavroche (7 May 2021)

The rain beat me to it but Molly seem to be content to just sleep on the sofa for now. I must say that she did go out in the garden first thing so she is ok for a while.


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2021)

Nice and sunny here. Think I'll take doggie over the dunes. She's getting on a bit now - 15 - and spends most of the day sleeping, but she does enjoy the beach. It seems to bring out the puppy in her.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Replying to myself as i didn't actually answer the question asked " What do I think of it?"
> 
> I think it is an excellent E reader. It feels a bit strange but that is because I've been using a Kindle for so many years, and my current one which is a Kindle Voyage for about three years. The Kobo is larger and doesn't slip in to the pocket in the same way but it's not unwieldy. I like the larger screen. It has the same controls as the kindle, just not in the same places. The ability to borrow library books and download books from a variety of sources is the "Killer"feature.
> There wasn't a mark on the refurb unit that I got, it looks as good as new. It came from the W.H.Smith outlet store on Ebay, and has 30 day no questions returns.



An update to my experience with the Kobo so far.
I'm very impressed, although it is initially not as intuitive as my Kindle, it is excellent for borrowing E books from the library or other online resources.
There's more goodness that I have since discovered. If i go in to the "Settings" menu then select "More" then there is a menu for "Beta Features" among the options are a Web Browser ( which I expect to be painfully slow due to the refresh rate of E Ink) , " Large Print Mode" which makes the typeface bigger than the largest size offered in the standard menu, "sketch Pad" which allows you to draw on screen and save the drawing in your Library, Sudoku, Solitaire, and a "Word Scramble game"
One thing that I have enabled is a feature called "Pocket" this is an App that is available for Android and IOS, plus as an extension for most of the major browsers. I've installed the extension in my Browser ( Brave ).
When I visit a website and find an interesting article I just click on the " Pocket" icon in the browser bar and the article is saved and appears automatically in my Kobo library next time I sync.
Very pleased to discover all of these extra goodies that I wasn't aware of when I purchased the Kobo.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> With your understanding nature, have you considered being a Samaritans volunteer.


She had a 12 week trial. She had to write her own script.....it went.......
"Sod off, its your own fault, don't bother me as I am very busy with important things".


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2021)

I have just re-checked bbc weather for today.
Nope, no rain this morning but 18%,chance after 1300 hrs.
So why is is p*ssing down


----------



## GM (7 May 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> This afternoon will be band practice in a sunny (hopefully!) garden, featuring the incompetent bass ramblings of yours truly.



That should be a nice treat for the neighbours  it's a ukulele band if my memory serves me correctly? I try to get half an hours practice on the ukulele every day, but I'm not confident enough to practice in the garden though! I follow the UOoGB on FB, great band saw them a couple of years ago in Dartford.
Enjoy!


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 May 2021)

GM said:


> That should be a nice treat for the neighbours  it's a ukulele band if my memory serves me correctly? I try to get half an hours practice on the ukulele every day, but I'm not confident enough to practice in the garden though! I follow the UOoGB on FB, great band saw them a couple of years ago in Dartford.
> Enjoy!


There's a local Ukelele band that plays at various Pub's Beer Festivals etc, they call themselves the "MotherUkers", a great choice of name 😁


----------



## BoldonLad (7 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> An update to my experience with the Kobo so far.
> I'm very impressed, although it is initially not as intuitive as my Kindle, it is excellent for borrowing E books from the library or other online resources.
> There's more goodness that I have since discovered. If i go in to the "Settings" menu then select "More" then there is a menu for "Beta Features" among the options are a Web Browser ( which I expect to be painfully slow due to the refresh rate of E Ink) , " Large Print Mode" which makes the typeface bigger than the largest size offered in the standard menu, "sketch Pad" which allows you to draw on screen and save the drawing in your Library, Sudoku, Solitaire, and a "Word Scramble game"
> One thing that I have enabled is a feature called "Pocket" this is an App that is available for Android and IOS, plus as an extension for most of the major browsers. I've installed the extension in my Browser ( Brave ).
> ...



Pleased you are enjoying it. I am waiting (im)patiently for mine to arrive


----------



## BoldonLad (7 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just re-checked bbc weather for today.
> Nope, no rain this morning but 18%,chance after 1300 hrs.
> So why is is p*ssing down



I am due to visit the pub beer garden this afternoon, with five of my fellow oldies. Not looking promising.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2021)

I got a little bimble in this morning, 24 miles, a bright sunny morning with bitter cold stiff breeze, I rode an extended version of my Birchley Heath loop, when I got to the junction of the Birchley Heath road and the Nuneaton road I turned right instead of left, rode past Hoar Park then turned left onto the Tamworth road then rode through Fillongley and into Coventry, Down The Scotchhill, Burnaby road and turned up Holbrook Lane and home.It was hard work for most of the ride, I was keeping up with traffic on Burnaby road, but an enjoyable ride in the sun.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/66792830


----------



## Salad Dodger (7 May 2021)

GM said:


> That should be a nice treat for the neighbours  it's a ukulele band if my memory serves me correctly? I try to get half an hours practice on the ukulele every day, but I'm not confident enough to practice in the garden though! I follow the UOoGB on FB, great band saw them a couple of years ago in Dartford.
> Enjoy!


This particular band is 2 singers, 2 acoustic guitarists, and me. 

I am still in a uke band, but we are waiting for pubs to open indoors before we get together. I am still playing with 2 uke clubs via Zoom. 

Uke Orchestra of GB will be playing at our local folk festival this summer. Tickets already gone........


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> With your understanding nature, have you considered being a Samaritans volunteer.




I might sound harsh, but how many times are these things in the news and people keep sending money. Too many times.


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2021)

Nice on the beach this morning.
Doggie enjoyed herself, sleeping for England now after demolishing her chip shop sausage.
Nipped into Barny, dropping in to my local brewery on the way and picking up a case of IPA.
Fish and chips from the Pilton Fryer - one portion split between us. 



























Devon heaven!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2021)

The noise my washing machine is making hasn't improved. 

I fear it might be time to buy a new one.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The noise my washing machine is making hasn't improved.
> 
> I fear it might be time to buy a new one.


Can you not get someone in to see if it can be fixed ??


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The noise my washing machine is making hasn't improved.
> 
> I fear it might be time to buy a new one.


I've been hearing an intermittent humming/rumbling noise in my house recently. I had thought it might have been my combi-boiler pump becoming noisy but the CH was turned off a few weeks ago, yet the noise continues. I was just standing below the boiler when the noise started up again and confirmed that it definitely has nothing to do with the boiler. In fact, it didn't really sound like it was coming from within _this _house.

The frequency of the rumble never goes up the way it would if a washing machine went into its spin cycle, but I have noticed that the noise stops then restarts. I reckon that the neighbours must have fitted a wall-mounted tumble dryer. The stops and restarts would be the dryer reversing its direction of rotation, the way that the machines do to reduce creasing and improve drying.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've been hearing an intermittent humming/rumbling noise in my house recently. I had thought it might have been my combi-boiler pump becoming noisy but the CH was turned off a few weeks ago, yet the noise continues. I was just standing below the boiler when the noise started up again and confirmed that it definitely has nothing to do with the boiler. In fact, it didn't really sound like it was coming from within _this _house.
> 
> The frequency of the rumble never goes up the way it would if a washing machine went into its spin cycle, but I have noticed that the noise stops then restarts. I reckon that the neighbours must have fitted a wall-mounted tumble dryer. The stops and restarts would be the dryer reversing its direction of rotation, the way that the machines do to reduce creasing and improve drying.




Bits of plastic are now In my washing. Def time to get a new one


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bits of plastic are now In my washing. Def time to get a new one


That does sound terminal, or at least a bit expensive to get fixed!


----------



## gavroche (7 May 2021)

I have just been watching old B/W films of various towns in France from 1895 to 1897 on YouTube. I find it fascinating but also depressing at the same time to think that all those people have led their own lives and are now all dead.
Time is relentless and stops for no one. Out of my 70 years on this earth, I can only remember brief periods of every decades and the old question of " Why we are here ? " will remain a mystery.
I would love to be able to travel back in time and see my ancestors, what they were doing , their life style and various important moments in history.
There is a theory that says that every thing has an end, including the universe. When that happens, it will start all over again and everything will be re-enacted exactly as now so we will all relive our own lives without being aware of it, and all this for ever over millions and millions of years.
I am not sure if I like this theory though as I don't really want to relive my own life although I must say I have had an easy time with no real hardship.
Enough of this now and time for a coffee.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I might sound harsh, but how many times are these things in the news and people keep sending money. Too many times.


I was joking, if it sounds to good to be true it probably is . It’s amazing how many people forget that little phrase.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2021)

New machine ordered. Should be here on Tuesday. A Beko 8kg machine and they will take my old one away as well.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2021)

This has come up on my Facebook page a couple of times, its a wonder they're not squeeking after that.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2021)

Enjoying our little sun trap.
Very warm when the sun pops out.


----------



## numbnuts (7 May 2021)

I've just got back from being out


----------



## oldwheels (7 May 2021)

Turned out to be a nice sunny day with little wind so out about lunch time for a short trike spin. Not much traffic and one car stopped in a passing place waiting to get a puncture fixed. The morning rush was over and everything had stopped for lunch I presume.
Nice relaxed run and stopped to look at things along the way several times.
The next few days do not look too good tho' with high winds for a while tomorrow and some rain.
Temperature looks set to rise by Sunday so the weeds will get a good start before I can get out to clear them.
My last bloods were apparently marked as normal but seems to be no follow up as requested by the previous GP who seemed very keen tho' she did have a student to impress. Why am I anaemic? Will wait till my next nurse appointment who at least has some continuity. That is one non improvement we have seen with the latest system of a pool of mainland GPs who come for a week at a time. The health board clearly do not want any resident doctors here tho' it was a system which worked for many years.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> New machine ordered. Should be here on Tuesday. A Beko 8kg machine and they will take my old one away as well.


Should, maybe, possibly get a pair of bloomers in there .
Beko has a good rep'.
Ours is 8 kg..... amazing what it will take.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Should, maybe, possibly get a pair of bloomers in there .
> Beko has a good rep'.
> Ours is 8 kg..... amazing what it will take.




Might be able to squeeze 1 pair in


----------



## dave r (7 May 2021)

What a superb effort, a few weeks ago the 5 year old son of a cycling friend cycled 10 miles raising money for Zoes Place a local children's hospice, I've just heard that he raised £871.


----------



## postman (7 May 2021)

Back from Lancashire,doing care duties.Just had a pint Greene King IPA Reserve my word nice and strong,its gone to my head.A second bottle has been opened Hobgoblin Ruby.Darker and very nice.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 May 2021)

I managed a ride today, 41 miles into the Hertfordshire countryside , it’s was still a bit fresh out there. I checked my 2019 cycle records, 7 may to St Neots Cambridgeshire 103 miles on fixed . Unless there’s massive increase in my mileage , I won’t be doing that distance this year.


Tenkaykev said:


> There's a local Ukelele band that plays at various Pub's Beer Festivals etc, they call themselves the "MotherUkers", a great choice of name 😁


I have a friend who is in a Ukulele band based in Earls Barton Northamptonshire, “the Ukes of Earl ”.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I skimmed that and read "going dogging on the beach" .
> It made sense the 2nd time


I dunno, too early maybe?


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I beat phantom paper pilferer to the Metros - there was a big pile at the station when I got there.


She beat me to it today! 

My bubble pal came over by train this afternoon. She often picks up a Metro but didn't today, so I asked why - had they had all gone? Apparently not - there were still at least 30 or 40 left - she had just assumed that I would already have one. I hopped on my bike to nip down to the station to get one. The sun was shining so I did a little extra 30 minute loop but when I got to the station the Metro dispenser was bare! Phantom paper pilferer must have got there in that 30 minute window...

I hunted around for discarded papers and found one in the waste bin. I hesitated to pick up a potentially Covid-contaminated paper, but decided to go ahead and scrub my hands when I got home. I'd tear out the crossword puzzle page and put the rest of the paper back in the bin. No joy... somebody had beaten me to it - the puzzle page had ALREADY been torn out.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> She beat me to it today!
> 
> My bubble pal came over by train this afternoon. She often picks up a Metro but didn't today, so I asked why - had they had all gone? Apparently not - there were still at least 30 or 40 left - she had just assumed that I would already have one. I hopped on my bike to nip down to the station to get one. The sun was shining so I did a little extra 30 minute loop but when I got to the station the Metro dispenser was bare! Phantom paper pilferer must have got there in that 30 minute window...
> 
> I hunted around for discarded papers and found one in the waste bin. I hesitated to pick up a potentially Covid-contaminated paper, but decided to go ahead and scrub my hands when I got home. I'd tear out the crossword puzzle page and put the rest of the paper back in the bin. No joy... somebody had beaten me to it - the puzzle page had ALREADY been torn out.


They're not supposed to take more than one!
Are there any station staff there now, and are they aware of what's going on.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> When I was out in Aussie we had Blue Swimmers and Mud Crabs, the Mud Crabs are really big, one claw would be a dinner I kid you not, the Blue Swimmers were smaller, but very sweet.
> I went to a party once on the beach were we had a new dustbin on an open fire cooking crabs for over 40 people.......happy days


Didn't the fire melt the bin!


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 587439
> 
> 
> Has left the building


Two weeks ago, keep up.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> They're not supposed to take more than one!
> Are there any station staff there now, and are they aware of what's going on.


The only time there are staff in the tunnel by the Metro dispenser is when spot ticket checks are being carried out. When the waiting room is open on the Manchester platform there is someone up there in the attached ticket office.



classic33 said:


> Two weeks ago, keep up.


Who, what, when, where, why?


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The only time there are staff in the tunnel by the Metro dispenser is when spot ticket checks are being carried out. When the waiting room is open on the Manchester platform there is someone up there in the attached ticket office.
> 
> 
> Who, what, when, where, why?


Someone who clashed with another
No real answer
Two weeks ago
Here
Who knows

They should stick a sign on them, "Take One Only".


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Someone who clashed with another
> No real answer
> Two weeks ago
> Here
> ...


I'm glad that has been cleared up!


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm glad that has been cleared up!


Glad to have been of help.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay ...... tis Fish Friday!
> Doggie walking first thing, then off to Barny to fill the car up and pick up some shopping. Drop into the Pilton Fryer on the way back.


Looks as though they use a F. Ford.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry, but stupid is as stupid does. A person's greed outweighs they're common sense and sometimes. They do get what they deserve.


I didn't!
Poor George popped his clogs before I could get the paperwork off him, and the transfer done.

His house, once empty, has since fallen down and been cleared.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> I have just been watching old B/W films of various towns in France from 1895 to 1897 on YouTube. I find it fascinating but also depressing at the same time to think that all those people have led their own lives and are now all dead.
> Time is relentless and stops for no one. Out of my 70 years on this earth, I can only remember brief periods of every decades and the old question of " Why we are here ? " will remain a mystery.
> I would love to be able to travel back in time and see my ancestors, what they were doing , their life style and various important moments in history.
> There is a theory that says that every thing has an end, including the universe. When that happens, it will start all over again and everything will be re-enacted exactly as now so we will all relive our own lives without being aware of it, and all this for ever over millions and millions of years.
> ...


Life is like a piece of string, it has a beginning and an end, we travel in life from one to the other.....


----------



## 12boy (8 May 2021)

When I was a little boy sent to live in a boarding school in the southern ghats of India the school was about 7k feet above sea level and a nice place. We would catch little red crabs in the creeks, remove their claws and roast and eat them. They were good and the crabs grew new. Our dorm of 50 or so little boys reminds of famous literature....oh yes, "Lord of the Flies". We would use the groove part from tongue and groove boards in shop class to make little crossbows with safety pin points. These were employed in sneaking up on the high school kids making out behind the science building and shooting the guys in their buttocks before running for our lives. Charming little devils we were.
Took my Aged Pooch out for her walk today and is she slow..has sniff every bush and clump of grass for the spoor of those other dogs who were there earlier. I think of this as checking her tweets. 
Be safe and well...


----------



## dave r (8 May 2021)

Good morning folks. Dark and  this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks. Dark and  this morning.


It is indeed. Sat in the conservatory listening to SoTS and the rain is drowning the sound out.
Woke up at 0300 with a violent headache ........you know the type that makes you think something is really wrong. I realised that yesterday I had (too much) alcohol and no water......silly mistake.
Taking MrsD for her swab, prior to her re-arranged operation. 25 mile round trip seems extreme but 'they' insist it is done there. Lets hope this op' goes ahead ok this tìme.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2021)

No Mo yet ???
Last seen swimming down her road


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

12boy said:


> When I was a little boy sent to live in a boarding school in the southern ghats of India the school was about 7k feet above sea level and a nice place. We would catch little red crabs in the creeks, remove their claws and roast and eat them. They were good and the crabs grew new. Our dorm of 50 or so little boys reminds of famous literature....oh yes, "Lord of the Flies". We would use the groove part from tongue and groove boards in shop class to make little crossbows with safety pin points. These were employed in sneaking up on the high school kids making out behind the science building and shooting the guys in their buttocks before running for our lives. Charming little devils we were.
> Took my Aged Pooch out for her walk today and is she slow..has sniff every bush and clump of grass for the spoor of those other dogs who were there earlier. I think of this as checking her tweets.
> Be safe and well...


How does your dog feel about you checking what she's upto on Twitter?
She okay with you reading something that may be private?

As for those "crossbow's" post instructions on their construction, or I tell the dog you're checking up on her.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> There's a local Ukelele band that plays at various Pub's Beer Festivals etc, they call themselves the "MotherUkers", a great choice of name 😁


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks. Dark and  this morning.


Darker than this time yesterday here, and wetter!

And I've to go out. No doubt, just get out.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It is indeed. Sat in the conservatory listening to SoTS and the rain is drowning the sound out.
> Woke up at 0300 with a violent headache ........you know the type that makes you think something is really wrong. I realised that yesterday I had (too much) alcohol and no water......silly mistake.
> Taking MrsD for her swab, prior to her re-arranged operation. 25 mile round trip seems extreme but 'they' insist it is done there. Lets hope this op' goes ahead ok this tìme.


I was always told "Never mix your drinks". Maybe there was summat wrong with the alcohol you drank.
Sounds Of The Sixties actually on, right time - right place this fine morn?

Best o'luck with the test and what'll happen afterwards.


----------



## numbnuts (8 May 2021)

Morning it's


----------



## dave r (8 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It is indeed. Sat in the conservatory listening to SoTS and the rain is drowning the sound out.
> Woke up at 0300 with a violent headache ........you know the type that makes you think something is really wrong. I realised that yesterday I had (too much) alcohol and no water......silly mistake.
> Taking MrsD for her swab, prior to her re-arranged operation. 25 mile round trip seems extreme but 'they' insist it is done there. Lets hope this op' goes ahead ok this tìme.



Hopefully no cock ups this time and its all straight forward.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2021)

We have a plumbing saga going on here, a few weeks ago we had to have the toilet flush replaced, whilst they were doing that we discovered that one of our stopcocks needs replacing. I've now got a quote for the job we just need to find the external stopcock, could be any one of four, theres now been a string of messages gone back and forth between me and Severn Trent and its becoming obvious that they haven't a clue where the external stopcock is, I've now been waiting since Thursday for their virtual team to get in touch.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2021)

Morning all 

Bit damp out there today.
Nothing planned.
Waiting for a couple of parcels, and that's about it.


----------



## Drago (8 May 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Juan Kog (8 May 2021)

dave r said:


> We have a plumbing saga going on here, a few weeks ago we had to have the toilet flush replaced, whilst they were doing that we discovered that one of our stopcocks needs replacing. I've now got a quote for the job we just need to find the external stopcock, could be any one of four, theres now been a string of messages gone back and forth between me and Severn Trent and its becoming obvious that they haven't a clue where the external stopcock is, I've now been eaiting since Thursday for their virtual team to get in touch.


Best of Luck Dave , if there like Thames Water , your going to spend hours in phone queues.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Best of Luck Dave , if there like Thames Water , your going to spend hours in phone queues.



Yes, I'm thinking that, we've been talking via messenger so far so its not been too bad.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> I was always told "Never mix your drinks". Maybe there was summat wrong with the alcohol you drank.
> Sounds Of The Sixties actually on, right time - right place this fine morn?
> 
> Best o'luck with the test and what'll happen afterwards.


Yep......definitely mixing drinks.
SoTS has been back 'live for 2 weeks now.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2021)

Good Morning everyone. It is lashing down with strong winds. I see 13 pages have passed and I won't catch up so.

Happy Birthday @Mo1959 @Drago hope you're feeling OK. @Dave7 @dave r all the best to your respective Mrs Ds and hope things are good.

Felt I needed a break from all things web based apart from the newspaper. This was a good plan. What have I done? Not a lot really. Second jab for us both during the week and no adverse reactions.

This morning we're going to buy Mrs P a new pre-loved car. This afternoon granddaughter arrives for what is becoming her regular Saturday visit. She had best not be grumpy as the weather is going to stop our usual tactic of a walk to help her sleep.

Have a good day. Will catch up later. My porridge calls.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning everyone. It is lashing down with strong winds. I see 13 pages have passed and I won't catch up so.
> 
> Happy Birthday @Mo1959 @Drago hope you're feeling OK. @Dave7 @dave r all the best to your respective Mrs Ds and hope things are good.
> 
> ...



Yes, we're good thank you. Things have stalled a bit here, having made good progress with the physios, they transferred my Good lady to different people and now she's in a queue waiting for the physio to restart, apparently the physios she was with only do it for 6 weeks then they transfer people elsewhere, so no physio for several weeks and all the good work gets undone.


----------



## Salad Dodger (8 May 2021)

GOOD MORNING! 

Sorry I had to shout, but the rain is battering the window and making a hell of a racket. 

I shall mainly be doing nothing today, although there is an Aviva rugby match on TV this afternoon. 

I am about to take my life into my hands by attempting to wake Miss Salad, who has an opticians appointment at 11am. She is, how can I say it?, a bit reluctant to get up on her day off..... 

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2021)

Cooeee. Started to rain at 4.30 here. Even the birds are sheltering in the eaves to get away from it. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, we're good thank you. Things have stalled a bit here, having made good progress with the physios, they transferred my Good lady to different people and now she's in a queue waiting for the physio to restart, apparently the physios she was with only do it for 6 weeks then they transfer people elsewhere, so no physio for several weeks and all the good work gets undone.


Same here Dave. Just making progress and he switched..... waiting for a new physio now


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2021)

If it of interest to other old farts.... Pick of The Pops, radio 2 at 1300 hrs....is 1969. Should be some good music


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2021)

I had the start of a migraine last night and stupidly didn't take a tablet hoping to sleep it off. Big mistake as it was worse by morning and felt quite sick so tablet taken and back to bed for 3 hours and it's nearly gone thank goodness. 

Missed a brief window for getting out though as the wind has really picked up and the rain is nearly here. 

On a more exciting note, I see my team have actually made it onto live television. The semi final against St Mirren is on tomorrow afternoon. Shame they have 4 players out due to Covid. They haven't disclosed who yet so hope it's not one of their more crucial ones.


----------



## oldwheels (8 May 2021)

Dry day with a brisk southerly wind. Not the gales forecast tho' Calmac are putting out warnings of disruptions due to wind.
The actual voyage is not a problem but it is coming alongside the pier that can be a problem. I remember in the past they used to lay out an anchor to pull the boat of the pier and the side thrusters were less powerful than present day. In certain winds the boat was unable to get off the pier in Oban even to start the trip. Very frustrating for all concerned.
My twitter feed seems to have gone a bit strange this morning and seems reluctant to provide any relevant information.
Just had a fight with SSE who want me to save their money by reading my own meters. Got a call centre in some other hemisphere with impenetrable accents and gave up on the first attempt completely.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Dry day with a brisk southerly wind. Not the gales forecast tho' Calmac are putting out warnings of disruptions due to wind.
> The actual voyage is not a problem but it is coming alongside the pier that can be a problem. I remember in the past they used to lay out an anchor to pull the boat of the pier and the side thrusters were less powerful than present day. In certain winds the boat was unable to get off the pier in Oban even to start the trip. Very frustrating for all concerned.
> My twitter feed seems to have gone a bit strange this morning and seems reluctant to provide any relevant information.
> Just had a fight with SSE who want me to save their money by reading my own meters. Got a call centre in some other hemisphere with impenetrable accents and gave up on the first attempt completely.


Been a long time since they read mine, obviously due to Covid. I eventually got a slightly shirty email from them reminding me to send a reading in which I did so all up to date just now.


----------



## pawl (8 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I had the start of a migraine last night and stupidly didn't take a tablet hoping to sleep it off. Big mistake as it was worse by morning and felt quite sick so tablet taken and back to bed for 3 hours and it's nearly gone thank goodness.
> 
> Missed a brief window for getting out though as the wind has really picked up and the rain is nearly here.
> 
> On a more exciting note, I see my team have actually made it onto live television. The semi final against St Mirren is on tomorrow afternoon. Shame they have 4 players out due to Covid. They haven't disclosed who yet so hope it's not one of their more crucial ones.






Hope they do better than Leicester City did last night against Newcastle


----------



## postman (8 May 2021)

Well what a way to start the day.As you may know we have been away for three days doing adult care duties.So we were looking forward to a resting weekend.Oh no,we knew the heating boiler has been playing up,our daughter ran us Thursday morning.Well this morning as i opened the cutlery draw in the kitchen,water allover it.Then inside the one below it.Then on kneeling down water drops all along the granite surface.Took the draw out and the underside of the granite worktop is just dripping like a waterfall well not that bad. Then i opened more doors water running down the backs of them.This is excessive condensation ,looks like three days of no heat and cold and wet outside conditions.i have a lovely Saturday to look forward to,i have left a message for our central heating man,please call on Monday.Got to go going to be busy.


----------



## gavroche (8 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, *we're good *thank you. Things have stalled a bit here, having made good progress with the physios, they transferred my Good lady to different people and now she's in a queue waiting for the physio to restart, apparently the physios she was with only do it for 6 weeks then they transfer people elsewhere, so no physio for several weeks and all the good work gets undone.


Forgive me for being peckish but what exactly does that mean? You are good at doing what ? You are good because you are a good person ?
When asked " How are you? " It seems to be the norm these days to reply " I am good" . Rubbish, this is meaningless by itself, you should reply " I am well, thank you" and this is what I say when asked. Doesn't anyone speak proper English anymore or just foreigners like me? 
Rant over thank you.


----------



## numbnuts (8 May 2021)

I've just cut my finger and it's hurty


----------



## dave r (8 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Forgive me for being peckish but what exactly does that mean? You are good at doing what ? You are good because you are a good person ?
> When asked " How are you? " It seems to be the norm these days to reply " I am good" . Rubbish, this is meaningless by itself, you should reply " I am well, thank you" and this is what I say when asked. Doesn't anyone speak proper English anymore or just foreigners like me?
> Rant over thank you.



It simply means all is well with us.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I had the start of a migraine last night and stupidly didn't take a tablet hoping to sleep it off. Big mistake as it was worse by morning and felt quite sick so tablet taken and back to bed for 3 hours and it's nearly gone thank goodness.
> 
> Missed a brief window for getting out though as the wind has really picked up and the rain is nearly here.
> 
> On a more exciting note, I see my team have actually made it onto live television. The semi final against St Mirren is on tomorrow afternoon. Shame they have 4 players out due to Covid. They haven't disclosed who yet so hope it's not one of their more crucial ones.


And there was me worried that you had been washed away.
Been pouring here since maybe 0400 snd no sign of it letting up.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Forgive me for being peckish but what exactly does that mean? You are good at doing what ? You are good because you are a good person ?
> When asked " How are you? " It seems to be the norm these days to reply " I am good" . Rubbish, this is meaningless by itself, you should reply " I am well, thank you" and this is what I say when asked. *Doesn't anyone speak proper English anymore or just foreigners like me?*
> Rant over thank you.



Forgive me, but, this brings to mind an event from my working life....... I will attempt to use the "work" word sparingly....

I was working at a location with predominately Spanish speaking staff. There had been a massive foul up in the accounting system. Myself (IT) and a colleague (Accountant), were tasked with sorting it out. Both native English speakers, and, both prone to the sloppy use of English you speak of, and, of course, being British, no second language skills.

Whilst working through one of the foul-ups with a native Spanish speaker, my colleague asked "are you with me?", meaning, he thought, "do you understand and agree with my analysis",

The Spanish speaking accounts assistant replied "yes".

Next day, it became apparent that the Spanish speaking Accounts assistant had most definitely NOT understood and/or agreed with the analysis.

There was, shall we say, a heated discussion.

My colleague said "but, yesterday, I asked if you understood, and, you said yes!"

The Spanish speaker replied, puzzled, "no, you said, are you with me, I was sitting beside you, so, I said yes"

Still not sure to this day if the Spanish speaker was taking the water, or, if it was a genuine miss-undertstanding


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2021)

pawl said:


> Hope they do better than Leicester City did last night against Newcastle


Bit of a shock that one.


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2021)

The local forecast for today was for heavy rain from 06:00 right through to tomorrow morning. My bubble pal didn't fancy being cooped up here all day so she decided to head home last night after our meal. I walked her down to the station after calling in at Aldi just before closing time. I was buying myself a bag of coffee and treated her to one too.

Sure enough, the rain is hammering down now, but the forecast has changed. It is now supposed to stop from 15:00 to 20:00 and, with a change of wind direction, feel much milder than of late. Seems like a good DRY bike ride might be possible after all.

Oh, and the Giro d'Italia starts today with live coverage every afternoon on Eurosport / GCN, and a highlight show on Quest every evening at 19:00. I won't catch up until about midnight most days so... *NO SPOILERS, PLEASE!!!! *


----------



## BoldonLad (8 May 2021)

@Tenkaykev, pleased to say, my Kobo EReader arrived today. Could not get same model as you, sold out, but, so far, pleased, delivered quickly, looks brand new. Just charging it up, then, I will be able to play with it, this afternoon


----------



## numbnuts (8 May 2021)

It's fish Friday Saturday ..........I didn't have fish in Friday so having it today


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2021)

I squeezed a walk in and have just got back as the rain has come on. Well timed. I can see an afternoon siesta on the horizon. 🛌


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2021)

We're off again a week tomorrow.
Going off grid for 2 weeks, so thought it best to check on the gas situation as there is a shortage of Calor 6kg bottles, nationally.
I always carry 2 bottles in the van which will do 2 weeks off grid.
I thought I'd got enough in the one bottle for about 2 days - the other is full.
Now, I was hoping to change the low bottle when we were on the first few days away, so I rang the garage up the road from the site - yes, we've got 6 in stock - no, we can't hold one for you.
So....quick nip down to caravan storage to check on the low bottle. Hmm - less in it than I'd thought. Probably run out on the first day. Remove bottle from van and sling it in the back of the CRV.
We're going to Minehead tomorrow to meet up with our best mates. Just as well that I drive past the garage with 6 bottles in stock on the way. I'll pick one up tomorrow. 
Phew! First world problems, eh?


----------



## gavroche (8 May 2021)

dave r said:


> It simply means all is well with us.


After living in the UK for 50 years, I am very familiar with colloquial English but it still annoys me when simple expressions are distorted and become the norm. I also dislike the way the English language is more and more Americanised and every body seem to accept it ,and that's for spelling as well as speaking.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> After living in the UK for 50 years, I am very familiar with colloquial English but it still annoys me when simple expressions are distorted and become the norm. I also dislike the way the English language is more and more Americanised and every body seem to accept it ,and that's for spelling as well as speaking.


Language evolves.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Forgive me for being *peckish* but what exactly does that mean?


You're hungry?


----------



## dave r (8 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's fish Friday Saturday ..........I didn't have fish in Friday so having it today



We're having fish today, I got two nice pieces of salmon from Coventry's fish market yesterday.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2021)

dave r said:


> We're having fish today, I got two nice pieces of salmon from Coventry's fish market yesterday.


Home made broccoli and blue cheese soup for us.........just about ready now


----------



## numbnuts (8 May 2021)

Having had a senior moments a few weeks ago at Sainsburys by buying chopped crystallised ginger instead of mixed peel_ (well they looked the same while in a hurry with your covid mask on), _for my mince meat (sweet) I'm pleased to say my mince pies are very good, but normal recipe will be resumed when I've eaten this batch which won't take long


----------



## oldwheels (8 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been a long time since they read mine, obviously due to Covid. I eventually got a slightly shirty email from them reminding me to send a reading in which I did so all up to date just now.


They claimed they could not read my meter as they could not get access. It is outside the house and easily accessible so obvious nonsense.


----------



## oldwheels (8 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Forgive me for being peckish but what exactly does that mean? You are good at doing what ? You are good because you are a good person ?
> When asked " How are you? " It seems to be the norm these days to reply " I am good" . Rubbish, this is meaningless by itself, you should reply " I am well, thank you" and this is what I say when asked. Doesn't anyone speak proper English anymore or just foreigners like me?
> Rant over thank you.


I know it is a meaningless social formula but what are you supposed to say if you are not well?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2021)

That’s SNP back in here. Pretty close though. Conservatives just 2,000 behind.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If it of interest to other old farts.... Pick of The Pops, radio 2 at 1300 hrs....is 1969. Should be some good music


And at number four on this day in 1969 was

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-J03yCE15rg


----------



## gavroche (8 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I know it is a meaningless social formula but what are you supposed to say if you are not well?


Exactly that: " I am not feeling well" and not " I am not good"


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Forgive me for being peckish but what exactly does that mean? You are good at doing what ? You are good because you are a good person ?
> When asked " How are you? " It seems to be the norm these days to reply " I am good" . Rubbish, this is meaningless by itself, you should reply " I am well, thank you" and this is what I say when asked. Doesn't anyone speak proper English anymore or just foreigners like me?
> Rant over thank you.


I think he meant nobbutfairtomidlin.


----------



## GM (8 May 2021)

Late getting up this morning at 10 o/c even the dog didn't want to get up to be emptied. Tried to get on here earlier but we've had a few wi-fi glitches, seems ok now.
Had to do a Bulb meter reading earlier. Trying to cut back on what gas and electric we use, our bills seem to get bigger each quarter.


----------



## gavroche (8 May 2021)

Just back from taking Molly for a long walk on the promenade before it rains again.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Exactly that: " I am not feeling well" and not " I am not good"


"I am feeling okay", surely?


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Exactly that: " I am not feeling well" and not " I am not good"


I feel absolutely shite today


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I feel absolutely shite today


You been mixing yer drinks, again. Or summat eten?


----------



## 12boy (8 May 2021)

Sorry to hear about the physio changes that are setting the Mrs Daves back. Yesterday was pretty brutal for Mrs 12 who had a liter of pleural fluid removed and couldn't do much after but lie around. She was only able to eat 1/2 bagel and a 6 oz yoghurt drink all day. Hopefully better today. It will be considerably colder today with frost tonight. I will get a ride in this morning, though.
Classic 33, I don't read Gracie the Dog's tweets as I nose not how. The mini crossbows were made with a 6 inch piece of grooved oak board with a bamboo cross piece at one end. Rubber bands in lieu of cord aided the propulsive power of the bamboo. We used little shafts of bamboo and straightened out safety pins and then bent the catchy part back 180 degrees so the bamboo could be jammed into it, resulting in a bayonet type point. They could easily stick into soft wood at 4 yards. Store bought toys were unavailable in 1950s India and there was no TV so we made our own toys. Now I have bicycles.
In Denver Colorado the fans practice "Bronco" religion and have tailgate parties at the football stadium where BBQ grills are employed and serious drinking and eating precedes the games. This occurs in Laramie Wyoming as well where people drive hundreds of miles for the university football games even though the Cowboys (team name) are not very successful. Are tailgate parties a thing in Britain as well?
As far as language goes I think that our primary mode of evolution these days is linguistic. We aren't changing physically so much but how we think and the language we use to think in certainly is. You feel me, dude?
Here some pics of creatures around my place... the bird on the rail is a redwing blackbird, the one on the lawn is one of our robins and there are a few antelope browsing in the afternoon.
Be safe and well.....


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> "I am feeling okay", surely?


Some would say that _okay_, _ok_, and _o.k._ are not English either!


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You been mixing yer drinks, again. Or summat eten?


No no no.....thats not how I feel. It was an alternative suggestion for gavroche.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Exactly that: " I am not feeling well" and not " I am not good"


Not good is fine.


----------



## gavroche (8 May 2021)

Sorry for being 3 days late but I forgot to remind you then that Napoleon died on May 5th 1821, 200 years ago. 
That's it, that's me done for today now.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Sorry for being 3 days late but I forgot to remind you then that Napoleon died on May 5th 1821, 200 years ago.
> That's it, that's me done for today now.


Nobody seems to have informed Macron.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Sorry for being 3 days late but I forgot to remind you then that Napoleon died on May 5th 1821, 200 years ago.
> That's it, that's me done for today now.



Blimey, don't time fly when you're having fun.


----------



## postman (8 May 2021)

The day gets worse.After drying out the cupboards and wiping down the underside of the granite work tops,i have found a leaking pipe just near the stop tap.We have the sound of constant running water.Now all of the pipework cannot be seen and i think the little leak is above what we can see from the cutout in the back panel of the kitchen unit.Monday might be a very interesting day.Trouble is we don't have a plumber on our house mending list.Heating engineers,builder small plumbing job bloke a mate of mine.But this might need units taking out and disturbing the granite work top on one side.Oh Monday is going to be fun as maybe the rest of the week,that's if we can find a plumber to come out at such short notice.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Some would say that _okay_, _ok_, and _o.k._ are not English either!


That's okay, I'm Yorkshire born an bred.


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's okay, I'm Yorkshire born an bred.


I don't know where I keep getting the idea that you are Irish! Are you Yorkshire of Irish stock?


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know where I keep getting the idea that you are Irish! Are you Yorkshire of Irish stock?


I'm not a race horse you know!

Born n'bred in Yorkshire, buttered in Ireland.
First generation Yorkshire, having had both sides of the family move back to their ancestral County.


----------



## postman (8 May 2021)

Well luck has changed.Google plumbers in Meanwood.One lives in our street,he has great reviews so I booked him for Monday afternoon.Costs first hour and call out sixtyfive quid.Sixty pounds every hour after.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2021)

postman said:


> Well luck has changed.Google plumbers in Meanwood.One lives in our street,he has great reviews so I booked him for Monday afternoon.Costs first hour and call out sixtyfive quid.Sixty pounds every hour after.


£60 an hour!


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> £60 an hour!


£40 - £60 an hour is normal, it seems.
https://www.checkatrade.com/blog/cost-guides/plumber-cost/


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> £40 - £60 an hour is normal, it seems.
> https://www.checkatrade.com/blog/cost-guides/plumber-cost/


That is a very fair price. It's always struck me as odd that some people raise an eyebrow at paying a qualified Plumber /Electrician/ Gas engineer, with all the overheads of running a small business, personal liability insurance, certification etc, etc, a decent hourly rate, but will hand over double the amount for an annual car service where the apprentice " technicians" are given the service jobs and the chargeable hours billed are often double the hours worked.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> £60 an hour!



I've been quoted £160 for replacing a stop cock, its in a lead pipe and some boxing has to be removed.


----------



## dave r (9 May 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2021)

Have I woken up in a parallel universe ??? No old fart postings since yesterday .
I was sooo tired when I went to bed I thought "great, I will sleep till at least 0800". No chance......I was awake by 0530.
Done some basic jobs and am now enjoying my coffee


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning all.


That's cheating!!!
You sneaked in while I was posting .


----------



## Paulus (9 May 2021)

Good morning all. 
I've been awake since 06.00, it's bright ish out side, but there was an early shower of rain. 
All I have planned is a Zoom meeting with my friend in Perth, WA this afternoon. 
The Giro is on the telly also, so will watch that.
An early dog walk will start the day off before breakfast. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2021)

Morning all 

Got to take doggie for a walk, first thing - then off over Exmoor to meet our best mates from Minehead.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That's cheating!!!
> You sneaked in while I was posting .


He's behind you!


----------



## Drago (9 May 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2021)

Cooeee. Still really damp here after all the rain yesterday. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (9 May 2021)

One from my facebook page this morning.


----------



## dave r (9 May 2021)

CC is awfully quiet this morning, are we on holiday?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2021)

Morning. I looked in earlier around 5am but strangely nobody was about! 

9 mile very slow jog done. Had a lovely long steep in the bath and now half way through my fruit and fibre.


----------



## oldwheels (9 May 2021)

Showers and bright intervals with still a brisk southerly wind. Thermometer outside tells me it is not cold at 9.8C but inside the house the wind from that direction seems to creep in somewhere and cool the place down. Since I have a solid fuel stove in the living room there has to be by law some fixed ventilation which is in a south facing wall.
Never realised just how many holiday houses there must be around where I live. Over the last couple of weeks there has been a massive increase in fancy cars passing my house all the time. No idea why they have to keep driving around constantly. Probably the climb back up puts them off going anywhere on foot.


----------



## pawl (9 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I looked in earlier around 5am but strangely nobody was about!
> 
> 9 mile very slow jog done. Had a lovely long steep in the bath and now half way through my fruit and fibre.





When I lay in the bath for any length of time I go wrinkle. Jusr use the shower now


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Showers and bright intervals with still a brisk southerly wind. Thermometer outside tells me it is not cold at 9.8C but inside the house the wind from that direction seems to creep in somewhere and cool the place down. Since I have a solid fuel stove in the living room there has to be by law some fixed ventilation which is in a south facing wall.
> Never realised just how many holiday houses there must be around where I live. Over the last couple of weeks there has been a massive increase in fancy cars passing my house all the time. No idea why they have to keep driving around constantly. Probably the climb back up puts them off going anywhere on foot.


I was actually chatting to a lady yesterday who was telling me about some of her neighbours who jump into the car to go to the local supermarket even although it is less than a five minute walk. People just don't seem to walk anywhere these days. No wonder we are turning into an obese nation.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2021)

I don't have anything to report. I have been working on a leather desk mat that is quite large. I should finish it today ready to send off tomorrow.


----------



## pawl (9 May 2021)

Weather for next week not looking good


----------



## numbnuts (9 May 2021)

I've just got up, been awake for a long time, but I have nothing to do so stayed in bed


----------



## pawl (9 May 2021)

Just heard a neighbour two doors up died following a stroke aged 65.
I’ve just been moaning about the weather. R I P Nigel.


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2021)

pawl said:


> When I lay in the bath for any length of time I go wrinkle. Jusr use the shower now


Strange, I am wrinkly anyway


----------



## numbnuts (9 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Strange, I am wrinkly anyway


 
I've just done the ironing


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Strange, I am wrinkly anyway


Best not get in, and steep in the bath then.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

dave r said:


> CC is awfully quiet this morning, are we on holiday?


I'm running a bit late, it appears.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Strange, I am wrinkly anyway



Yes, I assumed he meant more wrinkly, or, even more wrinkly.


----------



## postman (9 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> £40 - £60 an hour is normal, it seems.
> https://www.checkatrade.com/blog/cost-guides/plumber-cost/


Don't laugh,Don't mind paying the price.I want the job done correctly.Guy lives in our street which i think is a bonus,Yesterday i left two takeaway cartons under where the water was dripping from,and both have a good amount in them this morning .So it looks like a split pipe,it's the access which will be a problem part of the back panel of the unit will have to be cut,it already has a cut out to see the stop tap and other pipe work but not where the water is leaking from.After seeing it this morning i am not as wound up and worried.It might cost three hundred quid plus but we can't sell the house without it being done,that is a plan in about five years retire properly to the Northumberland coast,so i'll put this repair on the asking price.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 May 2021)

postman said:


> Don't laugh,Don't mind paying the price.I want the job done correctly.Guy lives in our street which i think is a bonus,Yesterday i left two takeaway cartons under where the water was dripping from,and both have a good amount in them .So it looks like a split pipe,it's the access which will be a problem part of the back panel of the unit will have to be cut,it already has a cut out to see the stop tap and other pipe work but not where the water is leaking from.After seeing it this morning i am not as wound up and worried.It might cost two three hundred quid,but we can't sell the house without it being done,that is a plan i about five years retire properly to the Northumberland coast,so i'll put this repair on the asking price.



Northumberland coast? Aren’t there enough old people here, with me and Mrs @BoldonLad?  

Good luck with the plumber, and, the house move.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 May 2021)

Dan77 said:


> Folding bikes have never appealed to me but I can appreciate their use and Brompton appear to be well made. They’re particularly handy around a busy city. I’d actually love to bring my bike into my office and put it by my desk but prefer commuting on a road bike and bringing that into the office won’t be tolerated. If I was in a big city I would quite possibly go for it though.
> 
> I once went to visit family in Jersey and they have a well used service where people would drive their own cars for a meal/night out and then call up a company to come and drive you home. They’d turn up with a Brompton, either by riding it there or in the back of another vehicle. They would then put the Brompton in the boot and drive you home in your own car and presumably ride to the next job or back to base. I’m sure this operates in other places but it was very well used in Jersey where there is of course plenty of money.





Dirk said:


> Nice sunset over Padstow this evening.
> Still no sign of Rick Stein.
> 
> View attachment 585585





postman said:


> retire properly to the Northumberland coast



All Durham and Northumberland
Is measured up by my own hand


----------



## postman (9 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Northumberland coast? Aren’t there enough old people here, with me and Mrs @BoldonLad?
> 
> Good luck with the plumber, and, the house move.


Now then i might pick your brains nearer the time.We are going to start having mini mini breaks away looking at different areas,Surgeries ,public transport ,supermarkets got to be some form of beach within twenty or so mins walk.So i might be asking you for some local info on places we choose.Liquid and cake rewards are part of the deal.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 May 2021)

I see the phantom quote inserter is playing me up again 🤔


----------



## BoldonLad (9 May 2021)

postman said:


> Now then i might pick your brains nearer the time.We are going to start having mini mini breaks away looking at different areas,Surgeries ,public transport ,supermarkets got to be some form of beach within twenty or so mins walk.So i might be asking you for some local info on places we choose.Liquid and cake rewards are part of the deal.



I actually live South of the Tyne (just), so, what was Co. Durham, but, any information I can share. I will gladly do


----------



## oldwheels (9 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just done the ironing


I do have an iron somewhere but junked the ironing board. If on the very rare occasion I iron anything It has to be pretty dire beforehand and I use the wooden kitchen table with a towel over it.


----------



## oldwheels (9 May 2021)

postman said:


> Now then i might pick your brains nearer the time.We are going to start having mini mini breaks away looking at different areas,Surgeries ,public transport ,supermarkets got to be some form of beach within twenty or so mins walk.So i might be asking you for some local info on places we choose.Liquid and cake rewards are part of the deal.


That is what I always tell people to do if thinking of moving. Spend some time best out of season and get to know the area and the people really well before deciding.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

postman said:


> Don't laugh,Don't mind paying the price.I want the job done correctly.Guy lives in our street which i think is a bonus,Yesterday i left two takeaway cartons under where the water was dripping from,and both have a good amount in them this morning .So it looks like a split pipe,it's the access which will be a problem part of the back panel of the unit will have to be cut,it already has a cut out to see the stop tap and other pipe work but not where the water is leaking from.After seeing it this morning i am not as wound up and worried.It might cost three hundred quid plus but we can't sell the house without it being done,*that is a plan in about five years retire properly to the Northumberland coast*,so i'll put this repair on the asking price.


And there were me thinking you were a true Yorkshireman!

Will you at least be getting some Yorkshire Earth insoles for your shoes?


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I see the phantom quote inserter is playing me up again 🤔


Clear yer Cache.


----------



## numbnuts (9 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Clear yer Cache.


I don't need to as I'm broke


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I don't need to as I'm broke


I said Cache, not cash.
No money laundering in your washing machine.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 May 2021)

A wander round to Screwfix to collect some LED lamps. I noticed that my daughters flat has the old spiral CF lamps in a few fittings. I’m already booked to put up a new coat rack by way of the usual “ Dad can I borrow your drill “ routine. En route I noticed a couple of Beryl scooters parked up next to a Beryl bike in a bay next to a bus stop.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2021)

Earwig-O C’mon the Perth Sainties! ⚽


----------



## 12boy (9 May 2021)

I once hired a plumber to replace a truly unhygenic shower stall and asked if I could help. He replied "It is $25/ hr if you leave me alone, 50 if you watch and 75 if you help."
It is -2C but will hit 14 this afternoon. Skies are clear and the wind is still. After my ride I will do some yard work and maybe hit a grocery store. I had similar plans yesterday but spent the afternoon in the ER with Mrs 12 whose lung tap did not go well from the day before. Learned more about lung and pleural cavity fluid build up than I would ever want to know. She rallied enough to enjoy a dinner at a sushi/tempura joint we haven't visited since Covid began. 
I liked the Mark Knopfler reference.
Be safe and well....


----------



## numbnuts (9 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Earwig-O C’mon the Perth Sainties! ⚽


Say What .......


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Earwig-O C’mon the Perth Sainties! ⚽


Caaalm down girl....caaalm down.


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Say What .......


I don't mind spoilers for _THAT_...! 

I got lucky on my bike ride today. I did a little loop over one of the local hills, no problems out on the road, got home ok, and then suddenly my back tyre went flat!

I came in and investigated. A tiny, very sharp object had penetrated the tyre and tube. I can't find anything left in the hole in the tyre. I flexed the tyre, ran a finger over both sides of the hole; nowt found! I double-checked using a big magnifying glass but couldn't see anything in there. The hole is only about the size that a small sewing needle would make, about 1/3 the diameter of the pin part of a drawing pin. I won't need to worry about the repaired tube poking through the hole - it has fully closed.

It's nice that it is warmer than of late. It was 15.5 degrees in this room when I got up rather than the 13.0-13.5 that it has been for the past week. I'd say that the temperature outside was 14-15 degrees but there was a wind blowing so a degree or two of windchill needs to be taken off that. At least now the wind is a mild one from a southerly direction rather than an Arctic or Siberian blast from the N/E.

I need to build up my riding endurance again. I'm hoping to get 3 or 4 long, hard rides in on my trip to Devon in the summer and I am nowhere near fit enough at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2021)

Yes!


----------



## postman (9 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> All Durham and Northumberland
> Is measured up by my own hand


I love that song.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 May 2021)

Afternoon all. Had a lovely sail this morning and as the weather was good , got to have a couple of glasses of wine and a chat with friends at the club too. Almost felt normal Sunday. The only problem is doing these two things means I just had to have a little nap this afternoon and now I feel rough 😂. 
It was also nice to do something that didn’t involve funeral directors and house clearing .


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 May 2021)

postman said:


> I love that song.


And you are adept at formatting your posts, unlike yours truly…


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2021)

Mr WD decided to write a reminder on the white board of when my 2nd Covid19 vaccine injection is.


----------



## oldwheels (9 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD decided to write a reminder on the white board of when my 2nd Covid19 vaccine injection.
> Question Welsh Dragon. I notice you seemed to suggest you did some leather work.
> Does this mirror seem familiar? It came from Black Dragon Crafts at a Wales show at Builth Wells more years ago than I care to remember. We were not big customers but we did buy some for sale in our shop.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD decided to write a reminder on the white board of when my 2nd Covid19 vaccine injection is.
> 
> View attachment 587951


I think I can just make out a pair of bloomers in the reflection…


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2021)

No. Doesn't ring any bells. I only started about 18 months ago


----------



## oldwheels (9 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No. Doesn't ring any bells. I only started about 18 months ago


Worth a try anyway. We used to rent out space to a leatherworker locally so I am fairly familiar with the craft. I even thought of having it as a sideline myself when he moved away as it was very profitable.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 May 2021)

Met Office promised a clear but humid day until early afternoon then rain
So I went out for a ride about 10:30 and pootled around the canals and got the bike muddy for a few hours.
Got home and hosed it - then dried it using the leaf blower
Planned on waiting for the rain the taking it apart a bit and cleaning it better - and re oiling the chain etc etc after a good degrease

Rain never arrived so it still isn't done!

I know I have some important shopping to do tomorrow - no idea what!
Oh - hang on - stamps - need to post a birthday card but there were more things that have just gone


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Met Office promised a clear but humid day until early afternoon then rain
> So I went out for a ride about 10:30 and pootled around the canals and got the bike muddy for a few hours.
> Got home and hosed it - then dried it using the leaf blower
> Planned on waiting for the rain the taking it apart a bit and cleaning it better - and re oiling the chain etc etc after a good degrease
> ...


Spoiler, there's some will be watching it later.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2021)

I watched Call the Midwife. It was followed by a new 3 part drama at 9 but I barely lasted 5 minutes as it was absolute drivel! Telly off now.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched Call the Midwife. It was followed by a new 3 part drama at 9 but I barely lasted 5 minutes as it was absolute drivel! Telly off now.


The Farm.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

Have I the oldest, longest running mobile phone?




Just over 40 years old.


----------



## Lee_M (9 May 2021)

Back here after far too long away.

Had a week of workmen removing a hedge and two trees and replacing with a nice new fence which has also given me an additional 10m² of parking area.
Was just outside admiring it and had the pleasure of two pipistrelle bats for company, and giving us an amazing aerial display against the slowly darkening sky.
I love bats, as long as they aren't living in my roof (they aren't)


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2021)

I have been fiddling with the spacers for the stem on my best bike again. I started off with 0 under, 3 above; then 1 under, 2 above - that felt better; then 2 under, 1 above - better still; now I have changed it to all 3 under, 0 above - not yet ridden, but I think it will feel perfect like that.

I realised that I was wrong about the spacers - they are each 0.5 cm thick, NOT 1 cm. It surprises me that even 5 mm stem height changes were very noticeable.

Next thing to try is moving the saddle back a few mm because by raising the bars I effectively brought them back slightly. I want to at least compensate for that, but I might as well try a few mm extra to see how that feels. I have a very long back and want to keep it stretched out. I reckon that I have the leg length of a typical man who is 7-8 cm shorter then me and the torso length of someone 7-8 cm taller. Next time I am with a very tall man I will sit next to him and get someone to check where our shoulders and the tops of out heads are relative to each other. I think that there won't be much difference, but it will be obvious that his legs are longer than mine. (In imperial units - I am 6' 1" tall, but my legs are only 32" long, which would be more typical of a 5' 10" man.)

All of this is intended to make me more comfortable on my bike, but TBH, taking up yoga would probably do more for me. I am very inflexible, with very tight hamstrings and back muscles. If I stand up straight and bend forwards I can only get my fingertips halfway between my knees and toes.


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have I the oldest, longest running mobile phone?
> View attachment 588006
> 
> Just over 40 years old.
> View attachment 588007


You've got Android on a 40 year old phone?!


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> You've got Android on a 40 year old phone?!


No, he's got some dodgy software bug on a more recent phone! 

Speaking of bugs... I discovered that I had introduced one on the puzzle game that I am writing. The game stops when the player runs out of moves and displays a 'Game Over' popup box asking if (s)he would like to play again or try a different game. If the Cancel button is clicked instead of the Ok button, the old game can continue to be played forever more without any further stoppages! "Moves left: -156"... an hour later "Moves left: -437" and so on...


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> You've got Android on a 40 year old phone?!


Had this earlier today. Note the time and date.


----------



## 12boy (10 May 2021)

ColinJ if you want to be more flexible you might get Rolfed if that is available. I had this done when I belonged to a dance company and I got a lot more limber. It was one of the most painful experiences I ever had but it worked. This dd not, however, aid my malcoordination or lack of rhythm.


----------



## Paulus (10 May 2021)

Good morning all.
I've been awake since 03.30 for some reason.
Today I will be down at my son's place to dismantle his old rotting shed, so it won't be a difficult job. I was 7 when this shed was put up by my dad, my son bought his house when he had to go into care 5 years back. My name and footprints are still on the underside of the roof as I remember running over the panels when he was erecting it in 1964.
It's drizzling at the moment and is going to be a bit of a damp day

Stay safe everyone


----------



## waffles (10 May 2021)

Monday is shopping day for me as I leave Saturday for those working during the week. Sundays, here in France, are not a shopping day. Weekends still largely family time. Plus I need to investigate lighting options for my bike.


----------



## dave r (10 May 2021)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2021)

Hi gang!!!
Remember when you were 10ish and were part of 'the gang'.
Imagine cowies and indians.......and having Mo or Welshie as squaws  (I may have to go and lay down now).

An enforced chill day as MrsD is self isolating prior to tommorow's operation. Son (travelled 60 miles) and daughter both want to visit today but the poor girl is trying to do the right thing.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2021)

I have risen!

After 5 months of waiting my new lounge suite is finally arriving today.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched Call the Midwife. It was followed by a new 3 part drama at 9 but I barely lasted 5 minutes as it was absolute drivel! Telly off now.


MrsD watched Midwife while I had a kip. We have recorded that new prog but tbh even the trailers look rubbish to me.....bit of soft porn with some young woman being cained of her bum


----------



## Paulus (10 May 2021)

I watched In the pursuit of love and quite enjoyed it, although it is a bit bonkers.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2021)

waffles said:


> Monday is shopping day for me as I leave Saturday for those working during the week. Sundays, here in France, are not a shopping day. Weekends still largely family time. Plus I need to investigate lighting options for my bike.


Hello Waffles.......a nice area you live.
How far from the coast are you ?
Depending on MrsDs health we are thinking of a Brittany holiday but don't want to drive far after the ferry.
We stayed further south west (la Tremblade) a few years ago but were disappointed in just how dead it was in June.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Forgive me for being peckish but what exactly does that mean? You are good at doing what ? You are good because you are a good person ?
> When asked " How are you? " It seems to be the norm these days to reply " I am good" . Rubbish, this is meaningless by itself, you should reply " I am well, thank you" and this is what I say when asked. Doesn't anyone speak proper English anymore or just foreigners like me?
> Rant over thank you.


I have some agreement with you on this but not entirely.

I might well answer "Good" or "Good, thanks." and my response if I'm feeling under the weather could be "Not so good" or "Pretty shite really" depending on how off colour I am. Often I'd use those if I'm feeling fed up to some degree.

I think language evolves but some change I find really irritating. "Like" and "OMG" really get me going. I actually feel OMG is offensive and meaningless. The other thing which gets me is changing word use and then berating those who aren't up to speed. "Woke," "Non-binary," and "Lens" are current pet hates. I also don't like trendy, derogatory descriptions of others "gatekeeper" and "gammon" spring to mind.

That's today's rant over.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched Call the Midwife. *It was followed by a new 3 part drama at 9 *but I barely lasted 5 minutes as it was absolute drivel! Telly off now.


Yes, we watched this last night. I cannot remember what it was called and in anyway what it was about.


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2021)

Morning all 

Not a lot happening today.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I have some agreement with you on this but not entirely.
> 
> I might well answer "Good" or "Good, thanks." and my response if I'm feeling under the weather could be "Not so good" or "Pretty shite really" depending on how off colour I am. Often I'd use those if I'm feeling fed up to some degree.
> 
> ...


"Pretty shite really".
French translation is........My shite really looks very nice/pretty.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2021)

Good Morning then. A beautiful sunny day here which is good as I have a ride in a couple of hours. Road bike this morning. Mention this as I took people on the inaugural club gravel ride yesterday. Well it rained on Saturday night!! This was my first experience of a post rain gravel ride  Filthy. I don't like my bikes to get dirty but I'm going to have to live with this. Everyone had a good time and unprompted commented on the route quality so I'm happy as a new route is always an anxious thing. My philosophy is to plan a route I enjoy and hope it works for others.

I seem to have missed two or three days. So what has happened? Well we had a very good walking day on Friday. Saturday morning we bought Mrs P's new car subject to seeing it when it arrives at the garage. Two years old, 10,000 miles, lots of gizzmos and £7500 below the price of a new one. No brainer. Granddaughter visited on Saturday and was very sunny and happy.....................for Mrs P. She shouted a lot and collapsed in to huge sobs each time she was left with me. 

This week I need to get on with planting the allotment. Lots of things ready to go out and the forecast is for good planting and growing weather for the next week.

Catch you all later 

PS - following yesterday's rather muddy affair I will be spending some time on Wiggle. At the very least I need drinks bottles with caps!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2021)

Good morning folks,
Raining and windy so I'm postponing my run until it eases a bit. 
Yesterday was another shed day. I've inherited a small 3 drawer chest and I'll be putting various bike bits in there. I've been going through the various tins / boxes with random stuff in and hope to get a bit more organised.
Seeing the comments up thread about the response to "How are you?" I'm guilty of saying, "good thanks" on occasion, I suppose it's an abbreviation of "feeling good" , and I think the German language has " Gut, Danke " which is the same. However, to avoid any possible misunderstanding I shall now be telling people that I feel " as right as ninepence " 

Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2021)

Just renewed my Cyclechat membership upgrade which was due to expire this afternoon. £9 is a good deal for Ad free membership of such an eclectic community. 
So it looks like you'll have to put up with a further year of my ramblings, and I shall continue to be both amused and educated by your postings 👍


----------



## Lee_M (10 May 2021)

Morning all. Up early to let the fencing guys in, and still waiting. I wonder what excuse they've got today. 

Tradesmen have the worst vehicles, most ill families, and emergency situations. I'm glad I wasn't one, it must be stressful having so many things going wrong in your life.... Or could they all be excuses???


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hi gang!!!
> Remember when you were 10ish and were part of 'the gang'.
> Imagine cowies and indians.......and having Mo or Welshie as squaws  (I may have to go and lay down now).
> 
> An enforced chill day as MrsD is self isolating prior to tommorow's operation. Son (travelled 60 miles) and daughter both want to visit today but the poor girl is trying to do the right thing.




Watch it you.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2021)

Coeeeee. Damp again. Sod all on the cards as well. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## numbnuts (10 May 2021)

Morning just clocking in


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2021)

I was up early as usual so got out for a spin. Roads were wet at times and a couple of showers before it eventually brightened up. 35 miles on a heavy hybrid with tired legs was a bit of a slog but made it home before the start of the school run.

I'll enjoy my breakfast now.


----------



## oldwheels (10 May 2021)

Damp sort of morning with showers forecast so nothing outside will get done.
Bread on rising just now but nothing more of note.
According to the forecast it will be the end of the week before we get back to some good weather.
I have some nasturtiums getting a bit leggy indoors so they will have to go somewhere. Weather is a bit nasty to put them out anyway but if I put them in a flower bed the snails will devour them the first night anyway and I have no hanging baskets. I may try a tub but the wind tends to damage them before they get properly established. Nobody else seems to have problems with them and they seem to reseed for everybody else. Surely I am not the only garden infested with snails.


----------



## Paulus (10 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Damp sort of morning with showers forecast so nothing outside will get done.
> Bread on rising just now but nothing more of note.
> According to the forecast it will be the end of the week before we get back to some good weather.
> I have some nasturtiums getting a bit leggy indoors so they will have to go somewhere. Weather is a bit nasty to put them out anyway but if I put them in a flower bed the snails will devour them the first night anyway and I have no hanging baskets. I may try a tub but the wind tends to damage them before they get properly established. Nobody else seems to have problems with them and they seem to reseed for everybody else. Surely I am not the only garden infested with snails.


No you're not. Since the damp weather started I have a whole army of the things, and they seem to be able to pole vault over all of the defences I have put down.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> No you're not. Since the damp weather started I have a whole army of the things, and they seem to be able to pole vault over all of the defences I have put down.




Is this one of them?


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2021)

Made it out the door and did a steady 5K, just one small shower to freshen me up. I'm waiting for a dry spell so I can put some jollop on the shed roof, It's not leaking at the moment but I found a part used can of felt treatment in the shed that should do the trick.
Onwards and upwards...


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2021)

Crikey, glad I'm not still out as the heavens have just opened!


----------



## waffles (10 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hello Waffles.......a nice area you live.
> How far from the coast are you ?
> Depending on MrsDs health we are thinking of a Brittany holiday but don't want to drive far after the ferry.
> We stayed further south west (la Tremblade) a few years ago but were disappointed in just how dead it was in June.


By car, an hour from the coast. I'm a couple of km from a part of La Vélo Francette route (nr Saint-Fraimbault) and a very few more from part of the PBP route. 

La Vélo Francette


----------



## numbnuts (10 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey, glad I'm not still out as the heavens have just opened!


Hallelujah hallelujah hallelujah


----------



## dave r (10 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Damp sort of morning with showers forecast so nothing outside will get done.
> Bread on rising just now but nothing more of note.
> According to the forecast it will be the end of the week before we get back to some good weather.
> I have some nasturtiums getting a bit leggy indoors so they will have to go somewhere. Weather is a bit nasty to put them out anyway but if I put them in a flower bed the snails will devour them the first night anyway and I have no hanging baskets. I may try a tub but the wind tends to damage them before they get properly established. Nobody else seems to have problems with them and they seem to reseed for everybody else. Surely I am not the only garden infested with snails.



In this garden we don't have a big slug or snail population, we get the odd nibbled leaf and thats about it, in our last house the garden was infested them, it was a major battle getting new seedlings established.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Raining and windy so I'm postponing my run until it eases a bit.
> Yesterday was another shed day. I've inherited a small 3 drawer chest and I'll be putting various bike bits in there. I've been going through the various tins / boxes with random stuff in and hope to get a bit more organised.
> Seeing the comments up thread about the response to "How are you?" I'm guilty of saying, "good thanks" on occasion, I suppose it's an abbreviation of "feeling good" , and I think the German language has " Gut, Danke " which is the same. *However, to avoid any possible misunderstanding I shall now be telling people that I feel " as right as ninepence " *
> ...


Not a full shilling then, 12 pence.


----------



## gavroche (10 May 2021)

waffles said:


> By car, an hour from the coast. I'm a couple of km from a part of La Vélo Francette route (nr Saint-Fraimbault) and a very few more from part of the PBP route.
> 
> La Vélo Francette


Saint Fraimbault, very pretty village in the spring. Been there a few times.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not a full shilling then, 12 pence.


A quick search leads me to believe that there used to be a ninepence coin in circulation. I subscribe to a podcast called " Something rhymes with Purple" which is a history / discussion of the origins of the English language presented by Giles Brandreth and Susie Dent, well worth a listen. There are so many rich colloquialisms in the English language, " Not the full Shilling" I think refers to someone not in full possession of their mental facilities. There was a band who named themselves " Sixpence non the Richer "


----------



## gavroche (10 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> No you're not. Since the damp weather started I have a whole army of the things, and they seem to be able to pole vault over all of the defences I have put down.


If you get enough big ones. that would provide a good meal with a butter garlic sauce.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> If you get enough big ones. that would provide a good meal with a butter garlic sauce.


That reminds me of a pub I used to frequent many years ago. There were the usual lounge and Public bar areas. One Sunday lunchtime the landlady provided snails in garlic butter as the complementary bar snack. It certainly made a change from the usual bowl of peanuts!


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That reminds me of a pub I used to frequent many years ago. There were the usual lounge and Public bar areas. One Sunday lunchtime the landlady provided snails in garlic butter as the complementary bar snack. It certainly made a change from the usual bowl of peanuts!


You stopped visiting after they were introduced?


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Saint Fraimbault, very pretty village in the spring. Been there a few times.


Only in Spring?


----------



## gavroche (10 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Only in Spring?


Flowers everywhere there. I think it has been voted the most pretty village in France a few years ago.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Damp sort of morning with showers forecast so nothing outside will get done.
> Bread on rising just now but nothing more of note.
> According to the forecast it will be the end of the week before we get back to some good weather.
> I have some nasturtiums getting a bit leggy indoors so they will have to go somewhere. Weather is a bit nasty to put them out anyway but if I put them in a flower bed the snails will devour them the first night anyway and I have no hanging baskets. I may try a tub but the wind tends to damage them before they get properly established. Nobody else seems to have problems with them and they seem to reseed for everybody else. *Surely I am not the only garden infested with snails*.



Definitely not, our Hostas look like a plague of locusts have been at them every year!


----------



## waffles (10 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Flowers everywhere there. I think it has been voted the most pretty village in France a few years ago.


It's a four flower (think four star) village fleuri. It is rather pretty. Good little camp site, boating lake, gentle walks, nice cycling.

One of the things I love about living here is that there is a real sense of community in towns & villages, with lots of floral displays (not wrecked by idiots) and great Christmas decorations in the winter.

Saint-Fraimbault


----------



## numbnuts (10 May 2021)

Dunwalking and I didn't get wet


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Tradesmen have the worst vehicles, most ill families, and emergency situations. I'm glad I wasn't one, it must be stressful having so many things going wrong in your life.... Or could they all be excuses???


Some people come out with the most outrageous excuses/lies. A friend used to work at a bike shop. His boss had ordered 25 frames from a British frame builder but delivery dates kept slipping with one excuse after another being offered. Eventually frame guy was given a final deadline. He swore blind that the frames would _DEFINITELY_ be delivered by then. The noon deadline passed so angry LBS owner phoned unproductive frame builder. Frame guy sounded really shocked... "What, they aren't with you yet? I loaded them into the van myself and my daughter set off with them 2 hours ago. There must be jams on the motorway. They will be with you shortly." They never arrived, even after allowing an extra day. Order cancelled... 

Why tell that lie when you will be found out within hours? All I can think is that the liar wanted to get off the phone but thought it too rude to just put the phone down, and too scary to be shouted at for telling the truth!


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You stopped visiting after they were introduced?



They snails in garlic butter were a one off, the landlady was a very good cook, her husband was ex RAF and they were excellent hosts. This was back in the late 70's / early 80's, so you can well imagine that there was much bemusement in the Public Bar as she would occasionally bring out "exotic " fare. I used to frequent the Bar as it was there that you would meet the local "characters" The pub was opposite the allotments and some of the allotment holders would come over for a pint. It was a great place to get fresh produce for the price of a pint or two.


----------



## oldwheels (10 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Some people come out with the most outrageous excuses/lies. A friend used to work at a bike shop. His boss had ordered 25 frames from a British frame builder but delivery dates kept slipping with one excuse after another being offered. Eventually frame guy was given a final deadline. He swore blind that the frames would _DEFINITELY_ be delivered by then. The noon deadline passed so angry LBS owner phoned unproductive frame builder. Frame guy sounded really shocked... "What, they aren't with you yet? I loaded them into the van myself and my daughter set off with them 2 hours ago. There must be jams on the motorway. They will be with you shortly." They never arrived, even after allowing an extra day. Order cancelled...
> 
> Why tell that lie when you will be found out within hours? All I can think is that the liar wanted to get off the phone but thought it too rude to just put the phone down, and too scary to be shouted at for telling the truth!


It took me about 3 months of nagging to get my shed roof renewed. Every time I spoke to the roofer he promised to come either tomorrow or next weekend or some other similar story. 
Mind you he is a kind of hippy laid back character who always runs elderly Land Rovers looking as tho' just about to set off on an expedition. He just lives along the road from me now and does a good job and does not charge me extortionate rates so worth it in the end.


----------



## oldwheels (10 May 2021)

One of our two bin lorries has been broken down for a couple of weeks now causing chaos. Recycling bins were not done last scheduled day so should be today perhaps as one lorry is trying to do the work of two.
Apparently the spares needed have to be imported and due to the new paperwork involved there are massive delays in all sorts of things being imported. A local contractor has been waiting for 6 weeks to get some spare parts so goodness knows when our bins will be emptied.
Rain has stopped but it still feels a bit chilly outside and I don't fancy a trike run much.
The latest problem is tourists who assume that when a vehicle in front pulls into a passing place they assume it is to let them past without checking beyond the end of their own car bonnet. I have had a couple of eyeball to eyeball moments in the last week. The prominent forward facing camera which they may notice tends to moderate their behaviour.


----------



## dave r (10 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A quick search leads me to believe that there used to be a ninepence coin in circulation. I subscribe to a podcast called " Something rhymes with Purple" which is a history / discussion of the origins of the English language presented by Giles Brandreth and Susie Dent, well worth a listen. There are so many rich colloquialisms in the English language, " Not the full Shilling" I think refers to someone not in full possession of their mental facilities. There was a band who named themselves " Sixpence non the Richer "



You're right, not the full shilling refers to someone not in possession of their full facilities, as does the phrase not playing with a full deck. Bent as a nine bob note refers to something or someone dodgy. Theres loads of these sayings.


----------



## oldwheels (10 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is this one of them?
> 
> 
> View attachment 588033


Given some of the places they get on to I believe that may be true. They get over a pronounced overhang as well.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

dave r said:


> You're right, not the full shilling refers to someone not in possession of their full facilities, as does the phrase not playing with a full deck. Bent as *a nine bob note *refers to something or someone dodgy. Theres loads of these sayings.


I have one of those notes!


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Given some of the places they get on to I believe that may be true. They get over a pronounced overhang as well.


Noticed this one earlier, not sure where it’s headed.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 May 2021)

We are having torrential rain, and thunder, at the moment!


----------



## Lee_M (10 May 2021)

Forgot to mention, had an aerial display from a pair on pipistrelles in our garden last night. Just bright enough to see well against the sky. 

Great to watch. I like bats, if they're not living in my roof space.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hello Waffles.......a nice area you live.
> How far from the coast are you ?
> Depending on MrsDs health we are thinking of a Brittany holiday but don't want to drive far after the ferry.
> We stayed further south west (la Tremblade) a few years ago but were disappointed in just how dead it was in June.



Not sure which Ferry you would be using, but, we often use a place called Neufchatel-en-Bray as a last stop before Tunnel or (Calais) Ferry. It is just a little North of Rouen. Two hours drive in a Motorhome (we do 60mph max, no toll roads), from Calais. Depends what you want of course, but, we like it for the cycling (easy going along a former railways line. Dieppe to goodness knows, Paris perhaps).


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 May 2021)

Afternoon all . It’s happy New Bike day in the exlaser household .😀

Mrs exlaser has wanted a new bike for over a year. Last year we found a bike she liked at the right price in leamington,but it got sold before she decided. Than the first lock down happened. 
So it’s mrs exlasers birthday so off we go bike shopping to Leicester , not expecting much knowing there is a bike shortage because of COVID and Brexit .
So here is a tail of two bike shops.
First stop Rutland cycles , it’s a bright shiny new shop with very few bikes in it . Chat to the guys to see what they have for about 2 and a half grand . They find a couple of bikes , both with 105 and with disc brakes ( which she doesn’t want anyway. ) Man says we will have to pay a refundable deposit to get it ordered in , ok we think that’s ok. The guy then checks with his manager and tells us the deposit has to be the FULL PRICE of the bike. We say no and leave.
Next stop , Julies cycles also in Leicester. Chat to them , they have bikes, supply is tight but if they cannot get what Mrs exlaser wants , they will change saddles and handlebars on mans bike to make it suitable for her . They could not have been more helpful. We look round the shop and find they have a better version of the bike that she had wanted last year . So out she walks with a 2019 Liv Langma advanced pro 1 , full ultegra and carbon wheels . List price is £2700 but it’s got 25% off which takes down to £2000, the price for the same spec bike now is £3500.
Mrs exlaser couldnt be more happy and hats off to independent bike shops.😀


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are having torrential rain, and thunder, at the moment!


Same here today - the weather is changing every few minutes, from one extreme to another. I looked at the forecast and saw what it was going to be like so when I nipped out on my bike I decided to keep it short, keep it local.

The sun was shining brightly when I set off, so I was wearing sunglasses.

I did a couple of small ramps and headed off for a more significant hill. The conditions were already changing by the time I got to the foot of the hill so I thought twice about going up there. It isn't a massive hill but I would still end up in an exposed position 120 metres above the valley bottom. I decided to press on - I could get off the hill pretty quickly if I needed to.

By the time I got to the summit, the sunshine had gone, dark clouds were rapidly scudding above me. I looked across to the hillside above Bacup, only about 8 kms away - there was torrential rain falling over there. As some say in these parts... (another quaint English saying for @12boy to add to his growing list!)... it was definitely "_*lookin' a bit black o'er back o' Bill's mother's*_"!

Ok, no messing about - do my descent and head for home. Hang on, it had got so dark that I could no longer see through sunglasses! I put those in my bag and plunged down the hill.

A few spots of rain were falling as I got back into town but then I remembered that I wanted to pick up a Metro so I sprinted up the little climb to the station and collected one (beat you this time, phantom paper pilferer - muhaha!). I rolled back down to the main road and... _*FLASH!!*_, _*KERBANG!!*_ A huge thunderstorm had brewed up and was dumping on the town centre. Blow that for a game of soldiers - I dived across the road and took shelter in the bus station along with several other drowned rats _socially distanced citizens_.

This picture doesn't really capture just how much rain was falling, but it gives you an idea...






There is a huge hill in the distance on the right but you can barely see it.

I waited about 10 minutes and the rain eased. It didn't stop altogether but I thought I'd go before it got worse again.

I got home at 2 pm and it was so dark in my kitchen that I had to put a light on to see what I was doing. 15 minutes later the sun was back out and I couldn't even see that the light was on!

We have had several cycles of sun/rain/thunder since then. I need to go to the shops but I'm waiting until this evening, by which time this should have blown over. In fact, we are supposed to get continuous sunshine and no rain from 7 pm to sunset, so I think I will do another little ride then.

Oh, I liked the new position on my bike - I will keep it like this. I'll see what it feels like when I start doing my longer, hillier rides again, which will be as soon as we start getting days with 4 or 5 hour spells of sunshine, no rain, and low wind speeds.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Same here today - the weather is changing every few minutes, from one extreme to another. I looked at the forecast and saw what it was going to be like so when I nipped out on my bike I decided to keep it short, keep it local.
> 
> The sun was shining brightly when I set off, so I was wearing sunglasses.
> 
> ...


Just sunglasses? 
They waiting on the 590?

We've had the rain, no thunder, here.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just sunglasses?


Ha ha. The reason I mentioned them was because I wanted to give an idea of how dark it got later.



classic33 said:


> They waiting on the 590?


About half the people in the bus station seemed to be waiting for buses, but the other half, like me, were trying not to drown.

One sprightly little old woman was chuckling. She was telling somebody that she had been heading towards the park to walk her dog. If the thunderstorm had come along 15 or 20 minutes later she and her pooch would have been caught out in the open.



classic33 said:


> We've had the rain, no thunder, here.


It sounded like the storm was centred just to the Burnley side, but it got close. Some of the flashes and bangs were only a couple of seconds apart. That could have been over the park, actually!


----------



## oldwheels (10 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Noticed this one earlier, not sure where it’s headed.
> View attachment 588072


Glanced over at a neighbouring house and there is one on it's way up the outside wall, currently about 12ft from ground level.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Glanced over at a neighbouring house and there is one on it's way up the outside wall, currently about 12ft from ground level.


Just how big is this "snail"?


----------



## oldwheels (10 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just how big is this "snail"?


No idea of stretched out length but the shell is probably about 1.5 inches across. I am not getting a ladder to go up and check.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> No idea of stretched out length but the shell is probably about 1.5 inches across. I am not getting a ladder to go up and check.


Only asking because it's visible on someone else's house.


----------



## oldwheels (10 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Only asking because it's visible on someone else's house.


I was standing about 15 or 20 ft away from the wall.


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2021)

Morning all


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 May 2021)

Good Morning Folks,
A busy day today, Veg Box, Black bin day, there's a lady coming round to collect a couple of Stair Gates that are no longer required and then we are off to the Black Bear in Wool to meet up with friends.
A heady 14 degrees and a bit blowy is the forecast so we'll dress up warm.
Take care folks 🍺👍


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2021)

A quick hello.
Been up since 0430 as MrsD has to be at the ward for 0700.
Should be no cockups this time as her Covid swab has already come back clear. 
'They' say she should be home tomorrow.......hard to believe for what used to be a major operation.
I will report back later.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello.
> Been up since 0430 as MrsD has to be at the ward for 0700.
> Should be no cockups this time as her Covid swab has already come back clear.
> 'They' say she should be home tomorrow.......hard to believe for what used to be a major operation.
> I will report back later.


All the best. Hope all goes well. xx


----------



## dave r (11 May 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello.
> Been up since 0430 as MrsD has to be at the ward for 0700.
> Should be no cockups this time as her Covid swab has already come back clear.
> 'They' say she should be home tomorrow.......hard to believe for what used to be a major operation.
> I will report back later.



Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2021)

We have had rain most of the night up here. Gradually easing now so I’ll get out for a walk. The house is feeling stuffy and I need some fresh air. It got quite humid last night.


----------



## Drago (11 May 2021)

I have risen!

Going into town to meet a friend for a socially distanced garden cup of coffee today.


----------



## Salad Dodger (11 May 2021)

Good morning, world. 

The forecast is for showery weather, so I will don my best cagoule for a morning of leading an old codgers walking group. Probably about 4 miles, including a coffee stop. 

Later, there will be a ukulele club zoom meeting, where plans for a proper, in person, meet-up will be discussed! How exciting!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello.
> Been up since 0430 as MrsD has to be at the ward for 0700.
> Should be no cockups this time as her Covid swab has already come back clear.
> 'They' say she should be home tomorrow.......hard to believe for what used to be a major operation.
> I will report back later.




Good luck to Mrs D.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2021)

Morning. A nice sunny day here. My washing machine is due between now and 9 am. Woohooo. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Barny for shopping this morning.
Might nip up the High St to find a new pair of walking shoes.
I've been using Brasher Country Roamers for the past 4 years. They are extremely comfortable but the stitching went on both pairs after 2 years. Will be looking at different brands today.


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2021)

Good morning. Plenty of sunshine streaming through the front room windows as I sit here with my coffee.........the dust it shows up confirms yes it's Tuesday, housework day!! Yeah!

Busy, busy day planned. Shortly I'll prepare fish pie for tea, then it's ironing, housework and allotment.


----------



## Paulus (11 May 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
I am hoping to cut the grass later, but the clouds might have other ideas.
A long dog walk later on so probably no bike riding today. 
Stay strong everyone


----------



## dave r (11 May 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning, in my memories from 7 years ago, I posted "The first time I've doubled the ton, 105 miles in the car and 108 miles on the bike, knackered now, and with aching legs, but I've had a good day".

That day 7 years ago I rode the Cycle Chat 100 mile fixed wheel ride starting and finishing in Oakham and organized by Totally Fixed of this parish.







An excellent day out, In the picture I'm the one in the yellow waterproof.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> I am hoping to cut the grass later, but the clouds might have other ideas.
> A long dog walk later on so probably no bike riding today.
> Stay strong everyone



I've looked at the weather forecast here for today and put my ride back to tomorrow, like you I need to cut the grass soon, the front is looking like its got more daisies than grass


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2021)

Delivery is now expected between 8.30 and 9.30 .


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2021)

Back home.
Literally walked MrsD through the doors and "handed her over" where a porter took her from there.
One of the hardest things I can recall ever doing.
"They" did say she would have to come home today.....with the drain in. Someone over rode that and she will be staying in as long as necessary which may be just 24 hours.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2021)

Delivery drivers got a bit lost. Should be here in about 5 mins. 
The joys of livonf in the middle of nowhere


----------



## BoldonLad (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello.
> Been up since 0430 as MrsD has to be at the ward for 0700.
> Should be no cockups this time as her Covid swab has already come back clear.
> 'They' say she should be home tomorrow.......hard to believe for what used to be a major operation.
> I will report back later.



Best wishes...


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2021)

Hoorah. They found me.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Hoorah. They found me.



So... now you are searching the house for things to wash?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Back home.
> Literally walked MrsD through the doors and "handed her over" where a porter took her from there.
> One of the hardest things I can recall ever doing.
> "They" did say she would have to come home today.....with the drain in. Someone over rode that and she will be staying in as long as necessary which may be just 24 hours.


Hope it goes well


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> So... now you are searching the house for things to wash?



I got plenty of things to wash unfortunately. 

Mr WD has decided to read the Instructions. How unusual is that


----------



## oldwheels (11 May 2021)

Light rain forecast and that is what is happening but may clear by midday. Really must get out for a trike run as being indoors is soul destroying. There are lots of things I should be doing but cannot be bothered.
Onwards and downwards today I think.

BIL had a heart attack on Friday last week. He is 15 years younger than me but very active and plays a lot of badminton as well as cycling. Allowed out yesterday but still not too good. His wife was a charge nurse in ICU for heart transplant patients which probably influenced the decision to let him out.

They are certainly very keen to get you out of hospital these days right enough which is good in some respects. Where I live tho' they tend to keep me in for a bit longer than usual as it is probably cheaper than getting me out again by helicopter if anything goes amiss.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Hoorah. They found me.


He should have rung me - I know where you live.


----------



## oldwheels (11 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I got plenty of things to wash unfortunately.
> 
> Mr WD has decided to read the Instructions. How unusual is that


The usual advice is to read the instructions only if all else fails.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The usual advice is to read the instructions only if all else fails.




He normally never reads the instructions but he was confused by 5 locking nuts to stop the drum moving during delivery as there are normally only 2 or 3.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello.
> Been up since 0430 as MrsD has to be at the ward for 0700.
> Should be no cockups this time as her Covid swab has already come back clear.
> 'They' say she should be home tomorrow.......hard to believe for what used to be a major operation.
> I will report back later.


Best o'luck to the pair of you.
Before, during and after.


----------



## GM (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello.
> Been up since 0430 as MrsD has to be at the ward for 0700.
> Should be no cockups this time as her Covid swab has already come back clear.
> 'They' say she should be home tomorrow.......hard to believe for what used to be a major operation.
> I will report back later.




Hope all goes well, my very best wishes.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> He normally never reads the instructions but he was confused by 5 locking nuts to stop the drum moving during delivery as there are normally only 2 or 3.


I know someone who paid to have their new one "fitted by a store expert".
Looked nice, even fitted in the space for it with enough room for the door to close it in. They just forgot to turn the water back on before turning the machine on.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I got plenty of things to wash unfortunately.
> 
> Mr WD has decided to read the Instructions. How unusual is that



A man, reading the instructions? That isn’t unusual, it is unheard of! Give him a shake!


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> So... now you are searching the house for things to wash?


She has 3 pairs of bloomers......that will take 6 days.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> She has 3 pairs of bloomers......that will take 6 days.


They split, one leg at a time!


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> They split, one leg at a time!


And just how do you know that ???


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> And just how do you know that ???


Three pairs over six days, how else can they be done?


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Three pairs over six days, how else can they be done?


Ahhhh.... I was thinking each pair may need maybe 5 full washes. 
Must say, the pair she left here don't split.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhhh.... I was thinking each pair may need maybe 5 full washes.
> Must say, the pair she left here don't split.


You saying they require that much washing. 
With full cycle times over 4 & 1/2 hours commonplace these days, it might require a bit of patience. And fine weather!


----------



## waffles (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello.
> Been up since 0430 as MrsD has to be at the ward for 0700.
> Should be no cockups this time as her Covid swab has already come back clear.
> 'They' say she should be home tomorrow.......hard to believe for what used to be a major operation.
> I will report back later.


I hope all goes perfectly.


----------



## waffles (11 May 2021)

Bonjour from sunny NW France. Himself is using the strimmer in the garden. So far he still has the requisite number of toes. I have done the usual weighing of self. From the bone broth made in the pressure cooker, overnight, I have now strained off the stock, chopped up an allotment's worth of veg and there will be soup for lunch. The cats are in hiding in the house, away from Himself making loud noises with evil machine, whilst the neighbour's cows (in adjacent field) seem to be mesmerised by the strange human they can see.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I got plenty of things to wash unfortunately.
> 
> Mr WD has decided to read the Instructions. How unusual is that


Can we take it that the new machine works and is now being put through it's paces?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2021)

waffles said:


> the neighbour's cows (in adjacent field) seem to be mesmerised by the strange human they can see.


I find all humans strange.........tell them not to worry about it!


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I find all humans strange.........tell them not to worry about it!


Do little about it you mean.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2021)

I have discovered a tuna pasta bake ready meal in the fridge that should have been used 2 days ago so better have it for lunch. I'm sure it will be fine especially if I give it an extra few seconds nuke.  If I don't return you will know I have died from food poisoning. Lol.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have discovered a tuna pasta bake ready meal in the fridge that should have been used 2 days ago so better have it for lunch. I'm sure it will be fine especially if I give it an extra few seconds nuke.  If I don't return you will know I have died from food poisoning. Lol.


Not radiation poisoning.


----------



## Paulus (11 May 2021)

I managed to get part of the grass at the back cut before the rain came. 
I also managed to get the washing in as well.


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2021)

Urgent message for @welsh dragon 
Problem = you are looking for washing to try out your machine 
Solution = I have just stripped the bed.

I am happy to leave bedding, bagged, on the drive.
All you have to do is collect, wash, dry and bring it back tomorrow morning.

No thanks needed.....I am happy to help out


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2021)

Went for a hearing aid test
The audiologists said “your hearing is quite poor”
Yes please white with no suguar
He didn't get the joke and I never got the coffee, 
but I'm getting two hearing aids next week


----------



## gavroche (11 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> I managed to get part of the grass at the back cut before the rain came.
> I also managed to get the washing in as well.
> View attachment 588191


I managed it better as I did manage to do front and back lawns and the rain came 10 minutes later. Good timing.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2021)

Went into town and tried some shoes on.
The Brasher Country Classics were very nice - £120 in Millets.
https://www.millets.co.uk/15958046/brasher-men-s-country-classic-walking-shoe-15958046
Got back home and went onto the Millets eBay store. Same shoes - £90 with free P&P. 




I ordered a pair.
No wonder that High St shops are struggling, when they are being shafted by their head offices online.


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2021)

MrsD is back on the ward. She has had 2 cups of tea, a tuna sandwich and a digestive bicky. Sounds a bit weak as expected but generally in good spirits.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD is back on the ward. She has had 2 cups of tea, a tuna sandwich and a digestive bicky. Sounds a bit weak as expected but generally in good spirits.



Excellent! I am sure you will have her up and about, doing the housework in no time!


----------



## dave r (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD is back on the ward. She has had 2 cups of tea, a tuna sandwich and a digestive bicky. Sounds a bit weak as expected but generally in good spirits.



Thats excellent news.


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Excellent! I am sure you will have her up and about, doing the housework in no time!


That would be cruel.
I will give her till Thursday


----------



## 12boy (11 May 2021)

Best wishes Dave 7....I am sure Mrs D will be fine, and since you have perked up enough to mock Welshie's bloomers maybe you will too.
It will be cold and windy today but I will prolly get a ride in since yesterday was rideless.
Stuff is coming up in the garden as the rain in the last few days really helped. If I run out of things to do I can begin setting up my one valve garden irrigation system. I like to turn one valve and know everything will be properly watered in an hour or so with no effort from me. I am also digging up a gravel path to prep for putting new gravel in there and a few other places. I am gojng for an hour a day on that so as not to visit the chiro again. Be nice to do a little archery too.
Be safe and well.


----------



## waffles (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD is back on the ward. She has had 2 cups of tea, a tuna sandwich and a digestive bicky. Sounds a bit weak as expected but generally in good spirits.


I hope she mends swiftly.


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD is back on the ward. She has had 2 cups of tea, a tuna sandwich and a digestive bicky. Sounds a bit weak as expected but generally in good spirits.


Great news Dave


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Went into town and tried some shoes on.
> The Brasher Country Classics were very nice - £120 in Millets.
> https://www.millets.co.uk/15958046/brasher-men-s-country-classic-walking-shoe-15958046
> Got back home and went onto the Millets eBay store. Same shoes - £90 with free P&P.
> ...


 £90 on a pair of shoes....................now I know I'm poor


----------



## oldwheels (11 May 2021)

Turned out a nice sunny day despite the bad start so went out for a trike run. Cut it short tho' as too much traffic to be comfortable. Did not even go as far as the bad corner so only 3.5 miles. Strong headwind on the way out so got a bit of a workout as I start off uphill anyway and with a strong SW wind it increases the apparent gradient.
The resident male hen harrier was scouting around on a low bit of ground just below the end of the lochs.
I have seen one here in previous years so perhaps the same ones nesting in the same area.
Sitting up the garden in the sunshine the blackbirds defending territory get quite amusing sometimes. An interloper is seen off so far and that seems ok until it picks up something from the ground. "That is my grub so sod off or else" is the reaction.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> £90 on a pair of shoes....................now I know I'm poor


Daren't try Blacks, the parent company, having been in their local shop last week. Clearance sale for Blacks, 1/3 off, but £50+ for a waterproof top is ridiculous.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> £90 on a pair of shoes....................now I know I'm poor


Nearly all my running shoes cost at least that. 

Another walk done. Another fly over of one of these funny helicopters which I believe are called Boeing Ospreys. Couple went over earlier too. A military exercise I understand.


----------



## Paulus (11 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> £90 on a pair of shoes....................now I know I'm poor


For a decent pair of shoes that's quite good. My leather walking boots cost over £200.


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nearly all my running shoes cost at least that.





Paulus said:


> For a decent pair of shoes that's quite good. My leather walking boots cost over £200.



I'm just glad I got good skin on me soles of my feet


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> £90 on a pair of shoes....................now I know I'm poor


Terry Pratchett nailed it : 

*The reason that the rich were so rich, Vimes reasoned, was because they managed to spend less money.*
Take boots, for example. He earned thirty-eight dollars a month plus allowances. A really good pair of leather boots cost fifty dollars. But an affordable pair of boots, which were sort of OK for a season or two and then leaked like hell when the cardboard gave out, cost about ten dollars. Those were the kind of boots Vimes always bought, and wore until the soles were so thin that he could tell where he was in Ankh-Morpork on a foggy night by the feel of the cobbles.

But the thing was that good boots lasted for years and years. A man who could afford fifty dollars had a pair of boots that'd still be keeping his feet dry in ten years' time, while the poor man who could only afford cheap boots would have spent a hundred dollars on boots in the same time and would still have wet feet.

This was the Captain Samuel Vimes 'Boots' theory of socioeconomic unfairness.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> For a decent pair of shoes that's quite good. My leather walking boots cost over £200.



I've never paid that much for a pair of shoes, I wouldn't pay that much for a pair of shoes.


----------



## oldwheels (11 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nearly all my running shoes cost at least that.
> 
> Another walk done. Another fly over of one of these funny helicopters which I believe are called Boeing Ospreys. Couple went over earlier too. A military exercise I understand.


There is a major NATO exercise going on where they are trying again to obliterate Cape Wrath. 
One of the big slow planes which used to be Nimrods flew low over us yesterday and then turned over the low bit in the centre of Mull and down Loch na Keal.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2021)

I got lucky on today's lumpy little ride. I had seen that rain was forecast but thought I might get back before it started. I set off and climbed steeply up to Todmorden Moor, but soon dark clouds started to roll in. I felt a few spots of rain and didn't want to get caught in a deluge again like yesterday, so I turned and headed back. Not directly though, there were a couple of other places that I wanted to go on the way, including the obligatory stop for a Metro. Well, I managed to _just_ avoid the rain... All the way home the roads showed signs of a recent downpour, but I completely avoided it this time. When I got back into the town centre I could see that half the town had been drenched and the other half was dry. I had been on the dry side for a change.



numbnuts said:


> £90 on a pair of shoes....................now I know I'm poor


I felt the same way... I am so used to being hard up now that spending more than the minimum on things feels very stressful!

It is true about cheap crap though. My last couple of pairs of cheapo boots didn't last well, but what can you do? It is one thing knowing that something expensive is better value in the long run, but how does that help if you can't afford to buy it? I suppose that is what the 'Payday loans' ripoffs are all about... People who don't accept that they can't afford things buy them anyway, but end up in a financial nightmare a few months later.

Once I get my pension, things will improve and I will start replacing the worn-out boots etc.

I look back and can't believe how much money I used to spend without even a second thought. In 1999, annoyed at having missed the Pru Tour peloton tackle the Nick o' Pendle climb, I jogged to a nearby bike shop and decided to buy a new bike. They had some nice Bianchis for about £1,000. But then I saw the _nicer _Bianchis for £1,250. But they were not quite as tempting as the £1,500 ones. Ooh, that £1,750 bike looks just _great_. Oh blow it, what's the _best_ one?  They didn't have one of them in stock, but ordered a frame my size and built one for me for £2,000. Total time spent thinking about it, around 10 minutes... These days, I might spend hours trying to save £1 on a new inner tube!


----------



## oldwheels (11 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I got lucky on today's lumpy little ride. I had seen that rain was forecast but thought I might get back before it started. I set off and climbed steeply up to Todmorden Moor, but soon dark clouds started to roll in. I felt a few spots of rain and didn't want to get caught in a deluge again like yesterday, so I turned and headed back. Not directly though, there were a couple of other places that I wanted to go on the way, including the obligatory stop for a Metro. Well, I managed to _just_ avoid the rain... All the way home the roads showed signs of a recent downpour, but I completely avoided it this time. When I got back into the town centre I could see that half the town had been drenched and the other half was dry. I had been on the dry side for a change.
> 
> 
> I felt the same way... I am so used to being hard up now that spending more than the minimum on things feels very stressful!
> ...


The late Edward Enfield said that you should buy what you wanted just before you retire as he reckoned you would not be able to afford it once retired. He was I think a Director of Education so would have had a decent pension in those days. He wrote a few quite interesting accounts of his cycling adventures.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The late Edward Enfield said that you should buy what you wanted just before you retire as he reckoned you would not be able to afford it once retired.


Unfortunately, my mind retired me _before_ official retirement... I decided that being poor was better than drinking myself to death or joining the poor souls flinging themselves from the Humber Bridge! (Looking back now, obviously other more positive options were available, but it didn't feel like that at the time.)


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Urgent message for @welsh dragon
> Problem = you are looking for washing to try out your machine
> Solution = I have just stripped the bed.
> 
> ...




You're too kind. Bugger off


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD is back on the ward. She has had 2 cups of tea, a tuna sandwich and a digestive bicky. Sounds a bit weak as expected but generally in good spirits.




Glad to hear Mrs D is back on the ward Dave


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2021)

Hissing down with rain here and thunder as well.


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Unfortunately, my mind retired me _before_ official retirement... I decided that being poor was better than drinking myself to death or joining the poor souls flinging themselves from the Humber Bridge! (Looking back now, obviously other more positive options were available, but it didn't feel like that at the time.)


But but but......if you jumped off the Humber bridge with a VERY BIG parachute and maybe 2 bottles of whisky it could be a close run thing


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2021)

We have rain too, but no thunder


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You're too kind. Bugger off


Too late now anyway.....I may give you another chance next week but you will have to be quicker


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Hissing down with rain here and thunder as well.


My Bro tells me they have thunder on the Wirral. Been mainly sunny here.


----------



## gavroche (11 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I got lucky on today's lumpy little ride. I had seen that rain was forecast but thought I might get back before it started. I set off and climbed steeply up to Todmorden Moor, but soon dark clouds started to roll in. I felt a few spots of rain and didn't want to get caught in a deluge again like yesterday, so I turned and headed back. Not directly though, there were a couple of other places that I wanted to go on the way, including the obligatory stop for a Metro. Well, I managed to _just_ avoid the rain... All the way home the roads showed signs of a recent downpour, but I completely avoided it this time. When I got back into the town centre I could see that half the town had been drenched and the other half was dry. I had been on the dry side for a change.
> 
> 
> I felt the same way... I am so used to being hard up now that spending more than the minimum on things feels very stressful!
> ...


 In the late 50s and early 60s, my parents had to be very careful with money with 4 kids to bring up and only my father's wage coming in. In those days, there was no credit cards or easy loans. I remember watching my mother keeping a record of every centime spent in a little book. 
Despite being poor really, we always had a summer holiday, camping of course, and we were never short of food. 
My dad used to work away five days a week in order to earn extra money.
I think I have inherited some of my mum's habits as I am also careful about where my money goes and can't stand throwing food away or asking children what they want to eat, as my own kids do with their children.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Urgent message for @welsh dragon
> Problem = you are looking for washing to try out your machine
> Solution = I have just stripped the bed.
> 
> ...





welsh dragon said:


> You're too kind. Bugger off


I think she's saying that she's not worked out how to use it yet, could you wait whilst she does.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> In those days, there was no credit cards...


I remember being astounded when they first came on the scene... What, you can just spend money that you haven't got?!


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> I think she's saying that she's not worked out how to use it yet, could you wait whilst she does.


Women are such complicated people aren't they.
If a bloke says bugger off he means erhh, well, bugger off.
When Welshie tells me to bugger off she actually means "give me some time". 
I live and learn


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Women are such complicated people aren't they.
> If a bloke says bugger off he means erhh, well, bugger off.
> When Welshie tells me to bugger off she actually means "give me some time".
> I live and learn


Just send it down with the instructions, she'll do it when she has the measure of the machine.


Don't forget to include a return address.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I remember being astounded when they first came on the scene... What, you can just spend money that you haven't got?!


Credit cards are a way of paying banks a fee to borrow money from your future self.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Credit cards are a way of paying banks a fee to borrow money from your future self.



Very true but in the 40 years I have had one, I have only ever been charged three times and that’s only because they changed the normal payment date ( always complained and got the late payment charge back twice.😀) . I have never used a credit card to borrow money . Always pay up in full at the end of every month 😀😀


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Very true but in the 40 years I have had one, I have only ever been charged three times and that’s only because they changed the normal payment date ( always complained and got the late payment charge back twice.😀) . I have never used a credit card to borrow money . Always pay up in full at the end of every month 😀😀


 
Just after my accident and divorce money was really tight I was only getting £12 per week sickness benefit and I only had the clothes that I stood up in and there was so many things I needed, my family rallied round, but I ran up a £2000 on Mastercard, in the end I could only pay the interest.
After a four months my full disabilty benefit was sorted and I could pay off my my account as it was back dated I even had some money to put away.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Hissing down with rain here and thunder as well.



Rain here but no thunder, I'm half way through an outside job and it looks like I'll have to put my tools away and finish it another time.


----------



## 12boy (11 May 2021)

Ride done, meat loaf and left over Margherita pizza for lunch. Digging up gravel is next. Mrs 12 wants egg&potatoe burritos with green chile, sharp cheddar and guacamole for dinner. I will need to get some fresh tortillas for the burritos. What Mrs 12 wants I endeavor to get. Yes ma'am, right away ma'am.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The late Edward Enfield said that you should buy what you wanted just before you retire as he reckoned you would not be able to afford it once retired.


Strange as it my seem, I'm actually better of now than I have ever been in my whole life. 
My liquidity has never been as good.
Dunno how that happened!


----------



## Lee_M (11 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Terry Pratchett nailed it :
> 
> *The reason that the rich were so rich, Vimes reasoned, was because they managed to spend less money.*
> Take boots, for example. He earned thirty-eight dollars a month plus allowances. A really good pair of leather boots cost fifty dollars. But an affordable pair of boots, which were sort of OK for a season or two and then leaked like hell when the cardboard gave out, cost about ten dollars. Those were the kind of boots Vimes always bought, and wore until the soles were so thin that he could tell where he was in Ankh-Morpork on a foggy night by the feel of the cobbles.
> ...



He was right of course, I have a pair of Altberg all weather hog motorcycle boots (basically armoured walking boots).

I've had them over 25 years and I'm contemplating maybe getting them rejuvenated, but even if I don't I reckon they'll outlast me


----------



## Lee_M (11 May 2021)

Late check in for me, went for a walk in Chester this morning and the heavens opened. Luckily we were down by the river so jumped into Hickory's and had a sublime rib of beef as an early lunch, by which time the weather had cleared up enough to walk back to the car and get home before the heavens opened again.

All.in all a bit of very good timing. Not don't Hickory's before, but I'll be back, I want to try their Black and Blue steak.


----------



## pawl (11 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I've never paid that much for a pair of shoes, I wouldn't pay that much for a pair of shoes.




Makes my eyes water when I see the price of some cycling shoes .


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

pawl said:


> Makes my eyes water when I see the price of some cycling shoes .


Thought of parting with the money isn't as painful as parting with your money.


----------



## waffles (11 May 2021)

Lee_M said:


> He was right of course, I have a pair of Altberg all weather hog motorcycle boots (basically armoured walking boots).
> 
> I've had them over 25 years and I'm contemplating maybe getting them rejuvenated, but even if I don't I reckon they'll outlast me



My Brasher GTX boots are thirty years old and still going strong.


----------



## Paulus (11 May 2021)

waffles said:


> My Brasher GTX boots are thirty years old and still going strong.


I'm hoping that my latest boots, from Mendle, Bhutans, will last much longer than my last two pairs.
My last pair , North Face Hedgehogs lasted less than 18 months before splitting and letting water in. The pair before them were Regatta's and they lasted even less. Both pairs cost over £100.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2021)

pawl said:


> Makes my eyes water when I see the price of some cycling shoes .



My cycle shoes cost £55, the most I've ever payed for a pair of shoes, for everyday used I usually buy trainers in the £15-£20 range.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My Bro tells me they have thunder on the Wirral. Been mainly sunny here.


Lightening maps showed lots of lightening over the Wirral and then moved North and a bit East up the coast

Had one clap of thunder here - and heavy rain for a few minutes

no ride today because Met Office was predicting rain soon - but soon was a moving feast

Did have a go at steam cleaning the kitchen floor
steamer didn;t work
cleaned it
got warm in the middle but not much

so finally got the screwdriver out and took it apart
cleaned all the bits
then ended up with a 3D jigsaw designed by an evil genius

for some reason at that point the family decided that they needed to call me for $reasons

took me about an hour to work out how it went back together - including the inevitable little springy things that went ping !!!


----------



## dave r (11 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Lightening maps showed lots of lightening over the Wirral and then moved North and a bit East up the coast
> 
> Had one clap of thunder here - and heavy rain for a few minutes
> 
> ...



I steam clean our kitchen floor once a week most weeks, I'm always surprised at how much muck it shifts, usually the floor doesn't look particularly mucky..


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2021)

I paid £150 for pair of shoes 30 years ago. They were the most expensive ones i ever bought. I have paid £100 for a pair of trainers as well


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I paid £150 for pair of shoes 30 years ago. They were the most expensive ones i ever bought. I have paid £100 for a pair of trainers as well


What were the shoes made from!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I steam clean our kitchen floor once a week most weeks, I'm always surprised at how much muck it shifts, usually the floor doesn't look particularly mucky..


I scrubbed it with Flash last week
but I normally use the steamer - it has been getting less effective recently - hence the Flash
and the attempt to fix

Worrying that I dismantled the whole bottom half and put it back together
and ended up with no extra parts or screws
how does this happen???


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

There's lightning*, with an almost instant roll of thunder.

*Bright enough to light the room up.


----------



## numbnuts (12 May 2021)

Morning


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Worrying that I dismantled the whole bottom half and put it back together
> and ended up with no extra parts or screws
> how does this happen???


Could you be turning into a woman


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2021)

Good morning to all peeps in the land of retirement.
A lovely bright morning here but that is set to change by lunch time.
I have to be ready to collect MrsD at "some time" so am awaiting a phone call. I just wish they could be a bit more specific as its a 25 mile round trip and I am sat here not knowing .
AND........ 
I am set for a learning curve. I have no idea how 'debilitated' MrsD will be and what my new duties might be.......an interesting period in life.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (12 May 2021)

I have risen!

Tattoo day today. Tattoo number 6 please!


----------



## Paulus (12 May 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Tattoo day today. Tattoo number 6 please!


Like the Edinburgh Tattoo?


----------



## Paulus (12 May 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
The weather is not looking good for today and the next week or so. May is delivering the rainfall that April didn't. 

Anyone watch the Brit awards last night? 
No, I didn't think so. Nor me.
It's all the radio is on about this morning. 

Son is picking me up at ten to go looking at new sheds for his garden. 10x8 is his preferred size.

Stay calm everyone, drink tea.


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2021)

@Dave7 great to hear Mrs D will be on her way home soon.

Your "new' duties are simple. Care for and support Mrs D in the same manner you have for 5+ decades. You know what to do it's just the background is new for you both.


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Tattoo day today. Tattoo number 6 please!


Just a 6? Or perhaps 666.......🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2021)

Glad to hear Mrs D will be released today Dave.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2021)

Morningm damp and dank here and a tad cool. Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (12 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Glad to hear Mrs D will be released today Dave.



Put like that it sounds like she's been inside for a stretch.


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2021)

Good morning. It's a beautiful still day and 8⁰. The forecast is a high of 11⁰ which brings a dilemma......tights or expose my calves and thighs to the world? Is Lancashire ready for this?

I have stripped the beds, white wash on and will make up the bed shortly. Later I I have spring onions to plant out, prepare containers for peppers and tomatoes and possibly plant up.

Meet point today is at a friend's house ten miles away. I need to get a shift on. 

Catch you all later........oh and while I remember.....behave!


----------



## Drago (12 May 2021)

Couple of mornings in a row ive not felt so bad. If the trend continues I reckon ill be trying a few modest rides on the ebike next week.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 great to hear Mrs D will be on her way home soon.
> 
> Your "new' duties are simple. Care for and support Mrs D in the same manner you have for 5+ decades. You know what to do it's just the background is new for you both.


Indeed.
Never had to wash her hair before so that will be interesting


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2021)

Morning all 

Not looking too bad out there at the moment.
I managed to cut the lawns yesterday and do a bit of gardening between showers.
Off to caravan storage (again!) this morning to re-stock essentials and put the bedding back in, ready for our getaway on Sunday.
I replaced the breakaway cable on Monday and installed 2 new USB points for phone charging.
We're having a week near Minehead, so we can meet up with best mates a few times - pubs are open from Monday....yay! Then we're having 5 nights near Burnham on Sea. Both sites are off grid, so a bit of sunshine at times would be welcome for the solar panel.


----------



## Salad Dodger (12 May 2021)

Good morning, world! 

Today looks mostly bright and a bit breezy. The back lawn is in dire need of a cut, so I had better attend to it. 

In other news, Mrs Salad and I celebrate 42 years married today. I might have to take her to Spoons for breakfast!


----------



## Juan Kog (12 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Son is picking me up at ten to go looking at new sheds for his garden. 10x8 is his preferred size.
> 
> Stay calm everyone, drink tea.


@Paulus , it’s worth checking out Tiger sheds there based in West Yorkshire, we have an 8x6 . Lots options such as heavy duty frame . They offered both a better quality and price than a shed company a mile from my house.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 May 2021)

Met Office says this morning might be OK for a ride - this afternoon not so much

and anyway I have jab number 2 this afternoon 

so just going to have some breakfast and get the bike out


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 May 2021)

Good morning folks,
Yesterdays trip to the Pub went well. It was still chilly as there was an intermittent stiff breeze but the food and company were excellent. The heavens opened as we were heading home, it was wooly hat, scarf and big coat!
We've booked a table for next month and asked the landlady to seat us either inside or outside depending on the weather, if we'd booked a table inside, sod's law it would probably be a scorcher.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2021)

Morning. I was in early but it was quiet. 4 mile slog of a run done, bath had and breakfast finished.

On the subject of tattoos, I don't find them remotely attractive but whatever rocks your boat.


----------



## oldwheels (12 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Strange as it my seem, I'm actually better of now than I have ever been in my whole life.
> My liquidity has never been as good.
> Dunno how that happened!


Not all that strange and I tend the same way. Just happened to make some good investments and when Building Societies became banks I had a few different ones who all paid out very well so increased my capital. I never had travel expenses to work but that would be a big saving for a lot of people.
I had to edit this as I notice I had put god investments.


----------



## oldwheels (12 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Lightening maps showed lots of lightening over the Wirral and then moved North and a bit East up the coast
> 
> Had one clap of thunder here - and heavy rain for a few minutes
> 
> ...


When I repaired knitting machinery inevitably a tiny screw made a bid for freedom. Since this was in a workshop with working machinery around the floor was less than pristine. Used to spend ages and got one of the girls as well crawling around on hands and knees searching for the b----y thing. They were odd sizes so not easy to find alternatives.


----------



## oldwheels (12 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I paid £150 for pair of shoes 30 years ago. They were the most expensive ones i ever bought. I have paid £100 for a pair of trainers as well


MY younger son was coming back from some middle eastern job and was asked to give up his window seat on the plane so that a family could all sit together. He did this with no quibble and the father of the family gave him his business card and said he was executive director of Addidas [ I think]and to sent his shoe size and any trainer he fancied to his office. He did this and indeed got a very expensive pair of trainers for free.


----------



## oldwheels (12 May 2021)

Sunny just now and a light NE wind but just do a dump run today I think to get more rubbish away.
Tomorrow looks good so may brave the tourist traffic again as if it is bright early then they may all have headed out before I am on the road. The alternative is go really early before they get started but then the commercial traffic is on the go and I don't fancy getting up too early anyway nowadays.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Sunny just now and a light NE wind but just do a dump run today I think to get more rubbish away.
> Tomorrow looks good so may brave the tourist traffic again as if it is bright early then they may all have headed out before I am on the road. The alternative is go really early before they get started but then the commercial traffic is on the go and I don't fancy getting up too early anyway nowadays.


Looks like tomorrow morning might be murky and overcast but dry here so I am charging my lights just in case I fancy a really early jaunt. I shall see.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Good morning, world!
> 
> Today looks mostly bright and a bit breezy. The back lawn is in dire need of a cut, so I had better attend to it.
> 
> In other news, Mrs Salad and I celebrate 42 years married today. I might have to take her to Spoons for breakfast!


Don't you go spoiling her


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> When I repaired knitting machinery inevitably a tiny screw made a bid for freedom. Since this was in a workshop with working machinery around the floor was less than pristine. Used to spend ages and got one of the girls as well crawling around on hands and knees searching for the b----y thing. They were odd sizes so not easy to find alternatives.


Just last week I was giving one of Mrs Tenkaykev's bikes a once over prior to handing it over to our daughter. It has a fixing bracket for a basket. I was repositioning it and a recessed nut dropped off the fitting. Rather foolishly I chose to make the adjustment in the area of the garden that has loose chippings, the small nut disappeared, nowhere to be found. I remembered that I had a strong magnet in the shed, so I tied a piece of string around it and dangled it an inch or so above the ground, slowly moving it back and forth. Success! i hear a "clink" and the nut was attached to the magnet. It's a technique that I'd used from time to time at work, not so good on Stainless steel though.


----------



## GM (12 May 2021)

Morning all... Been busy the last couple of days helping the boy out with a job he had to finish, glad I don't have to do that every day.

Today is mowing the lawns and Mrs GM is going to have a go with the hair trimmers and mow my head.

Got to sort out some questions for tonights Zoom quiz, couple of weeks ago we started a new idea when we have a break halfway between questions we've started to have a mini Magnum. It's now known as the Magnum break. 
As one of my bruv's pointed out today would have been the old man's 100th birthday, so an extra glass of wine will be raised! 🍷

@Dave7 Glad to hear Mrs D is on her way home

Happy anniversary @Salad Dodger


----------



## numbnuts (12 May 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Good morning, world!
> 
> Today looks mostly bright and a bit breezy. The back lawn is in dire need of a cut, so I had better attend to it.
> 
> In other news, Mrs Salad and I celebrate 42 years married today. I might have to take her to Spoons for breakfast!


Happy anniversary


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Good morning, world!
> 
> Today looks mostly bright and a bit breezy. The back lawn is in dire need of a cut, so I had better attend to it.
> 
> In other news, Mrs Salad and I celebrate 42 years married today. I might have to take her to Spoons for breakfast!



View: https://m.facebook.com/richiekavanaghmusician/videos/611178396340638/


----------



## dave r (12 May 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Good morning, world!
> 
> Today looks mostly bright and a bit breezy. The back lawn is in dire need of a cut, so I had better attend to it.
> 
> In other news, Mrs Salad and I celebrate 42 years married today. I might have to take her to Spoons for breakfast!



Happy anniversary.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2021)

I've been out for a little bimble, my Brinklow loop, 26 miles. I had conflicting weather forcasts this morning, the app on the phone said the rain would hold off till this afternoon and the weather girl on the tele said it would rain this morning, apart from a few spots at one point the rain held off, there was a stiff cool breeze blowing and I was glad of the longs and winter jacket. Apart from the weather it was a good couple of hours out on the bike and most of the roads still aren't very busy. I'm getting my mojo back now, its been absent for a long time, and I'm starting to want to go further even though I'm not in a position to do that.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2021)

*Nudinits*

Bernard just couldn't get it to stay in


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 May 2021)

Right!!


I wish to register a complaint!

WHo is responsible for the weather????

it CLEARLY said - on several websites - that the rain would start at 14:00
so I went out at 9:30 round a loop that takes just over 2 hours
SO WHY DID IT START P*****G DOWN AT 11;25!!!!!
I stuffed the ebike power assist up to Turbo so got home in 3-4 minutes in spite of the hill but I was still soaked

My wife was not sympathetic!!


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2021)

First attempt at growing garlic - Elephant garlic to be precise.
Feeling quite chuffed. It was dead easy to grow and tastes fantastic! 
Whole house stinks of garlic now! LOL
Hung it up to dry in the garage.


----------



## Lee_M (12 May 2021)

Morning all.

Trip to the local landscaping guys to order a ton of gravel and half a ton of crushed slate.

Still being affected by covid as normally it's next day delivery, but this time it's 10 days.

Bought a new wheelbarrow too, just because I don't fancy shovelling all that by hand.

Meanwhile the rain and thunder from last night didn't damage anything, so that's all good, let's hope today's predicted rain isn't as bad, the dog hates thunder


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> First attempt at growing garlic - Elephant garlic to be precise.
> Feeling quite chuffed. It was dead easy to grow and tastes fantastic!
> Whole house stinks of garlic now! LOL
> Hung it up to dry in the garage.
> ...


Daft question bit why does the house smell?
Is it grown indoors ?


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Daft question bit why does the house smell?
> Is it grown indoors ?


Coz I cut it to size and washed it indoors innit.


----------



## oldwheels (12 May 2021)

We have now reached the Streetwalker Season. They meander along the middle of the Main St with kids and dogs and glare at any car wishing to drive along and even worse sound the horn to warn them of approach. This is apart from being the shopping street is also the route to the Ardnamurchan ferry as well as a bus route.
This infuriates locals and one worthy stopped once to speak to them.
" Lovely day isn't it and where do you come from?" Reply given somewhere foreign.Such a nice man.
" Sounds nice is it the sort of place where you walk along the middle of the street?" er "No"
" Then don't b----y well do it here" at full volume before storming off.
Been a lovey sunny morning and lucky for a funeral where the custom now is to line the street to the cemetery.
However a nasty squall has just passed over and dumped some rain on us.


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> We have now reached the Streetwalker Season. They meander along the middle of the Main St with kids and dogs and glare at any car wishing to drive along and even worse sound the horn to warn them of approach. This is apart from being the shopping street is also the route to the Ardnamurchan ferry as well as a bus route.
> This infuriates locals and one worthy stopped once to speak to them.
> " Lovely day isn't it and where do you come from?" Reply given somewhere foreign.Such a nice man.
> " Sounds nice is it the sort of place where you walk along the middle of the street?" er "No"
> ...


Sounds like the Isles are full of Victor Meldrews.


----------



## Drago (12 May 2021)

All done.


----------



## oldwheels (12 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Sounds like the Isles are full of Victor Meldrews.


The "local worthy " was in fact a working fisherman and far too young to be VM. The fishermen used to keep bait barrels with stinking fish at the town end of the pier and open them when any tourists approached. That was in the days when there were any fish to catch and they were mending nets.


----------



## 12boy (12 May 2021)

Pretty soon with the rain we've received and the trees leafing out we will achieve max greenness which usually lasts a couple of weeks. Then it begins to turn brown. 
Good for you, Dave7 and salad dodger. 
OW, streetwalkers here are whores. Plying their trade in the middle of the street is a little bold.
We are hoping to hear today from the cancer doc about the results from Monday's cat scan. Waiting is the pits. It is very busy at the oncology clinic and I hope he can squeeze in a face visit instead of a phone call. 
Off for a ride soon so as to be available if the doc can see Mrs 12 today. If not, there is lots to do outside and in.
Be safe and well....


----------



## gavroche (12 May 2021)

Salut les amis et amies. Been rather busy so far. Took Molly out twice, had a video call with one brother, been to Bangor to buy a new duvet ( Mrs G's orders) and a new rain coat for Molly ( my decision), washed the floor in kitchen , cleaned bathroom and en suite, had a cup of coffee and now thinking of what to do next.


----------



## gavroche (12 May 2021)

Mrs G reminded me earlier that 2 years ago today, my stepson, daughter's boyfriend and I, cycled the Isle of Man TT circuit. It was a very enjoyable week end, the women played tourists and we cycled, meeting up in the evening for a meal in a restaurant. Pleasant memories. 😊


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Right!!
> 
> 
> I wish to register a complaint!
> ...


It's due to Covid -19. 
Blame the airlines, anyone of them.
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02198-4


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2021)

Drago said:


> All done.
> 
> View attachment 588363


Thought there were five of them, not four.


----------



## oldwheels (12 May 2021)

12boy said:


> Pretty soon with the rain we've received and the trees leafing out we will achieve max greenness which usually lasts a couple of weeks. Then it begins to turn brown.
> Good for you, Dave7 and salad dodger.
> OW, streetwalkers here are whores. Plying their trade in the middle of the street is a little bold.
> We are hoping to hear today from the cancer doc about the results from Monday's cat scan. Waiting is the pits. It is very busy at the oncology clinic and I hope he can squeeze in a face visit instead of a phone call.
> ...


Yes I am aware of that meaning for streetwalkers but I used the term to illustrate the tourists who make a nuisance of themselves by walking in the middle of a busy street as tho' it was a pedestrian precinct. Sadly there are many of them who think the whole place is put there for their convenience and is not a real working community. Rather like Disneyworld they think.


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2021)

Did NHS poo sticks a couple of weeks ago.
Had my letter from the bottom inspectors today - all OK.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut les amis et amies. Been rather busy so far. Took Molly out twice, had a video call with one brother, been to Bangor to buy a new duvet ( Mrs G's orders) and a new rain coat for Molly ( my decision), washed the floor in kitchen , cleaned bathroom and en suite, had a cup of coffee and now thinking of what to do next.


That is one hell of a clever dog if you had a video call with its brother. Must be French as I can't think of any Brit dogs that could do it


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's due to Covid -19.
> Blame the airlines, anyone of them.
> https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02198-4


I blame Maggie Thatcher.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 May 2021)

Had second jab

mobile phone signal has not improved nor has Broadband speed increased - I don't think it is working!


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2021)

12boy said:


> OW, streetwalkers here are whores. Plying their trade in the middle of the street is a little bold.


That reminds me of a holiday in Spain...



ColinJ said:


> I was on a cycling holiday on the Costa Blanca. Our group generally used to avoid the crowds of Benidorm, but one day we decided to head out through the town for a change. It was 10:30 and fairly quiet as we passed through and headed up towards the main coastal road. I spotted a group of prostitutes hanging about at the side of the road, trying to flag down passing motorists. I was riding next to an elderly cyclist, probably in his late 60s/early 70s. He turned to me and said "_Where do you think those hitchhikers are trying to get to?_" I laughed and suggested "_A quick ride to Sin City, perhaps?_" He looked baffled and asked if that was somewhere near Alicante!  (He genuinely didn't realise that they were prostitutes, and thought that I was having him on when I explained the situation...)


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Had second jab
> 
> mobile phone signal has not improved nor has Broadband speed increased - I don't think it is working!


Have you downloaded CovidGate 19.0.1.7? If not try this first. If it doesn't work you can get a full premium upgrade for $99.99...........note this offer does not include a new body.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2021)

I'm having my Covid jab 'upgrade' in the middle of next week. Hopefully, it will be as painless and uneventful as the first one because I have organised a *forum WALK* for the following Saturday and want to be feeling ok for that. If any of you fancy joining us and are within a sensible travelling distance of Todmorden, go to the thread and add your name to the list. I'm still finalising the details, and will update the original post when finished.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That reminds me of a holiday in Spain...



That reminds me of an Italian holiday, we went to see The Leaning Tower of Pisa by coach, on the way back to the hotel the coach driver turned off the motorway and took the old A road, there were laybys set about a mile apart all the way down, and every layby had a working girl in it, they were working out of motor homes and had a chair setup where they could sit flashing all they'd got whilst waiting for the next client.


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 May 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Good morning, world!
> 
> Today looks mostly bright and a bit breezy. The back lawn is in dire need of a cut, so I had better attend to it.
> 
> In other news, Mrs Salad and I celebrate 42 years married today. I might have to take her to Spoons for breakfast!



Congratulations to you both 😀
I do have to say though if I ever offered to take Mrs exlaser to a spoons for our wedding anniversary or for any other reason for that matter , I would not live long enough to celebrate another wedding anniversary 😂😂😂


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2021)

dave r said:


> That reminds me of an Italian holiday, we went to see The Leaning Tower of Pisa by coach, on the way back to the hotel the coach driver turned off the motorway and took the old A road, there were laybys set about a mile apart all the way down, and every layby had a working girl in it, they were working out of motor homes and had a chair setup where they could sit flashing all they'd got whilst waiting for the next client.


I drove down that road once.
After 8 miles I was totally knackered, could hardly walk and was £30.00 worse off.


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2021)

Mrs D has her 2nd jab booked for 14.50 on Friday; I've got mine at 11.50.
So does that mean 2 trips into town, or do I take her with me and wait around for 3 hours?
Last time we went, they were pretty quiet and ushered us in and out in about 5 minutes.
I'll ask if they can fit her in after me, to save hanging about.
Sounds sensible?


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Mrs D has her 2nd jab booked for 14.50 on Friday; I've got mine at 11.50.
> So does that mean 2 trips into town, or do I take her with me and wait around for 3 hours?
> Last time we went, they were pretty quiet and ushered us in and out in about 5 minutes.
> I'll ask if they can fit her in after me, to save hanging about.
> Sounds sensible?


Yes..... just turn up at 11.50 and explain. I can't believe there will be any problem.
We have done it twice now.


----------



## Drago (12 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Thought there were five of them, not four.


6, really. Pete Best was an embrassament so is absent, and Stuart Sutcliffe was a crap bassist anyway.


----------



## Salad Dodger (12 May 2021)

Update from Salad Towers:

Thank you all for your good wishes towards Mrs Salad and myself. In the end, she spurned my offer of a Spoons breakfast, and instead we walked along the seafront to an upmarket coffee stop, for tea/coffee and cakes. 

This put me in such a good mood that this afternoon I mowed the back lawn. And no, that is not some kind of naughty synonym!


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> And no, that is not some kind of naughty synonym!


'_Synonym_' isn't a synonym for '_euphemism_'...


----------



## pawl (12 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> First attempt at growing garlic - Elephant garlic to be precise.
> Feeling quite chuffed. It was dead easy to grow and tastes fantastic!
> Whole house stinks of garlic now! LOL
> Hung it up to dry in the garage.
> ...




Do you have a big problem with vampires in your area


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 May 2021)

pawl said:


> Do you have a big problem with vampires in your area


Not in his house!!


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2021)

pawl said:


> Do you have a big problem with vampires in your area


Not anymore!


----------



## Lee_M (12 May 2021)

Well so much for my earlier hope that we wouldn't have any more rain, the heavens opened and we looked in danger of being flooded out so I had to take a sledge hammer to the drains to clear a route for the water.
Looks like I'm redesigning the drainage tomorrow


----------



## 12boy (13 May 2021)

I kinda like to compose doggerel as I ride as the rhythm of the ride makes my iambic pentameter gland start to ooze forth verses. Hopefully this one won't offend....
Bullfrog daddy has to shout
Calling his cowfrog momma out
Spring in his step and twinkle in his eyes
Has a cowfrog momma to fertilize!

Cowfrog momma ain't to coy
She wants that good ole bullfrog boy.
Shaking her hips and flicking her tongue
Sayin "Boy that bullfrog sure is hung!

Rollin in the mud and bouncing on the reeds
Filling their horny beastly needs.
But their moment passes way to soon-----
Gotta wait a year for bullfrog poon.

As John Fogarty once sang.."Hear that bullfrog callin me..."


----------



## Drago (13 May 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (13 May 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Drago (13 May 2021)

Just remembered - 2nd jab for me today.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2021)

Good morning gang .
As reported MrsD is back home.
This is new territory for us both so we have to learn 'on the move'.
NHS policies change** so she has been sent home with a drain in..........I wont go into detail but.......as there is a bottle for the drain she has claimed the bed so she can find the most comfortable position.
**patients used to stay in hospital until healed......those days have gone. They can't even send a nurse to check up so I have to take her back in 7/10 days to have the drain removed etc.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2021)

Hello everyone. The forecast is half decent and a glance out of the window suggests it will be a nice spring day.

I will plant up my tomato and pepper containers. I have spring onions to plant out. There's some ironing to do.

Beyond this I have nothing planned. Exciting life.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning gang .
> As reported MrsD is back home.
> This is new territory for us both so we have to learn 'on the move'.
> NHS policies change** so she has been sent home with a drain in..........I wont go into detail but.......as there is a bottle for the drain she has claimed the bed so she can find the most comfortable position.
> **patients used to stay in hospital until healed......those days have gone. They can't even send a nurse to check up so I have to take her back in 7/10 days to have the drain removed etc.



Thats a disgrace, they shouldn't be sending people home with drains in, what chance have you got if theres a problem, you're not medically trained, would you spot a problem if one developed? How is mrs D?


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2021)

Morning all 

Bit wet out there this morning, but forecast to clear lunchtime.
Will have a stroll down to the village later and possibly lunch at the White Lion.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats a disgrace, they shouldn't be sending people home with drains in, what chance have you got if theres a problem, you're not medically trained, would you spot a problem if one developed? How is mrs D?


She had a mixed/restless night. Just had some pain killers and gone back to sleep.
Re the drain.....I fully agree but that is apparently the norm now.
No idea how single, elderly people could possibly cope.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2021)

Glad to hear that Mrs D is back home. They don't keep people in now unless its an absolute must. 

Morning gang. It's hissing down here. I've been listening to the rain for hours. Mr WD is still buried in the bed.

My customer contacted me last night. she loves the leather desk mat I made for her Husband's birthday. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Paulus (13 May 2021)

Good morning all, 
The rain is falling gently, and is set to continue for the next 7 days. 
Todays bimble will be out and about to get some fresh fruit as the last apple in the bowl looks lonely. Also the front door bell has packed up, so I will get a new one from Robert Dyas on the way.
That will give me the chance to stop at the Mitre for an alfresco, but under cover pint or two.

Another day in paradise beckons.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2021)

Just checked MyHerpes and they say that my new shoes are out for delivery this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2021)




----------



## Tenkaykev (13 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all,
> The rain is falling gently, and is set to continue for the next 7 days.
> Todays bimble will be out and about to get some fresh fruit as the last apple in the bowl looks lonely. Also the front door bell has packed up, so I will get a new one from Robert Dyas on the way.
> That will give me the chance to stop at the Mitre for an alfresco, but under cover pint or two.
> ...


We have a Wireless doorbell. The previous one we had took a small battery in the Bell push, of course it worked for ages until it didn't work as the battery had run out. I suppose the sensible strategy would have been to change the bell push battery when the clocks change, ( much like @Drago changes his underpants ) that way there would always be a fresh-ish battery. 
We ended up buying a wireless bell which uses the piezo -electric effect to send a small RF pulse to the ringer which plugs into a wall socket. It works really well, no more battery issues. It came with two receivers, I have one in the shed so I hear it ring if I'm in the shed or back garden.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just checked MyHerpes and they say that my new shoes are out for delivery this morning.


That's a catchy name 😁


----------



## Paulus (13 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just checked MyHerpes and they say that my new shoes are out for delivery this morning.


You can get cream for that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 May 2021)

Good Morning Folks,
Some Waitrose Vouchers arrived in the post yesterday, save £14 when you spend £70 in store. There were also details of a new range of middle eastern dishes which look very appealing. We're planning a walk to Wimborne in the rain, we need a few other items but probably not £70 worth, so I've come up with a plan. I think one of the Forum Dave's mentioned Whisky in another sub forum, I've taken notes of what he recommended and I'll see what's on offer at Waitrose ( and on the shelf, often there's an empty space where the real bargains were )

Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Sterlo (13 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> She had a mixed/restless night. Just had some pain killers and gone back to sleep.
> Re the drain.....I fully agree but that is apparently the norm now.
> No idea how single, elderly people could possibly cope.


I came out the day after my arm op, still in a fair bit of discomfort. It's probably because there is someone at home, they asked me several times if there was before I was discharged, if not I doubt they would. Good luck, it's a challenge for both of you.


----------



## pawl (13 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning gang .
> As reported MrsD is back home.
> This is new territory for us both so we have to learn 'on the move'.
> NHS policies change** so she has been sent home with a drain in..........I wont go into detail but.......as there is a bottle for the drain she has claimed the bed so she can find the most comfortable position.
> **patients used to stay in hospital until healed......those days have gone. They can't even send a nurse to check up so I have to take her back in 7/10 days to have the drain removed etc.




The days when patients were sent to convalescent home are long gone My brother had a hernia op many years ago.Was in hospital for one week ,Another week in the local convalescent home.When I had my aortic valve replaced in 2003 I went into hospital on aThusday Op on the Friday. The electrical gubins drain and catheter removed the following Tuesday Discharged Wednesday with a bag to give to the surgery practice nurse to remove the clips in my leg were a vein had been removed for a bypass 
Best wishes to MrsD for a speedy recovery


----------



## pawl (13 May 2021)

Not been out on the bike for five days.I have been suffering with aching joints.Think it might be the persistent damp weather or bloody old age .Feels much better today.Will wait till tomorrow before I get the bike 🚴🏽 out


----------



## oldwheels (13 May 2021)

Nice sunny day with little wind so may venture out about midday in the hope that all the tourists have gone wherever they go and leave the roads reasonably quiet.
Friday may be a better day as the boats for Friday and Saturday are booked solid in the off direction.
Shopping early which was a waste of time as no stock. It seems that a delivery was missed yesterday so no fruit of any kind and only floor sweeping carrots.
Mebbe have a trip to Oban next week if I can get booked on any suitable boats.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2021)

Morning. I was awake at silly o' clock so just had a coffee then out for a spin. 40 miles with a few hills which I think is probably my longest this year. Bumped into an old primary schoolmate up on the hills above my old village so had a good catch up on what he has been up to. 

As usual I am feeling chilled now I am back and sitting down so better get my breakfast and try and warm up a bit.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Drago (13 May 2021)

Been for my 2nd jab. 

Parked up next to a car with a handbag and purse in full view on the passenger seat. If it weren't for eejuts like that there wouldn't be any thievery.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2021)

@oldwheels out of interest, how much do you rely on ferries and what does it cost a near?


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> She had a mixed/restless night. Just had some pain killers and gone back to sleep.
> Re the drain.....I fully agree but that is apparently the norm now.


Good luck with Mrs D's recovery! 


Dave7 said:


> No idea how single, elderly people could possibly cope.


I was only 56 when I was hospitalised with clotted lungs. 

The medics got me to the point where they wanted to discharge me after 4 or 5 days but I had to stay in hospital for 9 days because I couldn't cope by myself and nobody was free to help. 

When I was able to go 8-10 hours unattended a pal took me in for a couple of weeks. I saw her in the morning before she went out to work and again after work. 

After that I moved home and she called round twice a day with meals. 

The only other way it could have worked would have been for carers to come in twice a day.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Good luck with Mrs D's recovery!
> 
> I was only 56 when I was hospitalised with clotted lungs.
> 
> ...


Tried for carers and got an emphatic no!!
If needed I could pay for care but I prefer to know they are qualified.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2021)

New shoes have arrived - now for a tryout walk down to the village.


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> New shoes have arrived - now for a tryout walk down to the village.
> 
> View attachment 588505


 
Having a closer look I think my geography teacher use to wear them


----------



## oldwheels (13 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> @oldwheels out of interest, how much do you rely on ferries and what does it cost a near?


Being an island we are 100% dependent on ferries apart from helicopter medivacs.
On a personal basis I would reckon about 80% or 90% dependent as I would not necessarily starve and many things can be got online. However as this morning illustrates with virtually nothing I want to buy in stock in the coop it can get frustrating and so prepandemic I went to Oban with a car about once every 2 or 3 weeks. In any case the coop has a very limited variety of stock and for many items I have to go to Oban.
As I have a blue badge I have a discount and so pay £20.70 return for the car and with a ferry card £1.50 for myself return. Cheaper prices in Oban pretty well pay the ferry cost. This is dependent on getting a booking on suitable ferries which is not always possible as they are sometimes booked solid for a whole day in tourist season. It is possible to go as a standby but may not get off and more important not get home.
If the main ferry to Oban is full it is possible to go on the small ferries via Lochaline or Kilchoan but that means going via Corran ferry and is an 80 mile trip to Oban via Lochaline. These ferries are non bookable but you may have a long wait tho' they have never been known to stop until the queue is cleared.
For hospital appointments in Oban they may try to get you on the Oban ferry as the alternative ferries are not suitable. As I used to have friends in the office I could sometimes pull in favours but they have all died or retired now.
There is also the possibility of Ft William 60 miles away but I am not keen on that road journey which I regard as dangerous and in summer Ft William is very often gridlocked.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> New shoes have arrived - now for a tryout walk down to the village.
> 
> View attachment 588505


I used to wear Clarkes shoes, they did a wide fitting and a cushioned footbed that I got on with really well. Next time I went to buy a pair the quality had really deteriorated and I noticed that they were just buying stuff in from Portugal / Vietnam etc and still trying to charge a premium. They lost me as a customer, I don’t mind spending a fair amount on decent shoes but don’t sack your workforce, buy crap in from abroad and expect to still charge a premium.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> New shoes have arrived - now for a tryout walk down to the village.
> 
> View attachment 588505


Sunday best shoes them.


----------



## 12boy (13 May 2021)

Dave 7, the maIn thing the cancer guys stressed (and continue to stress even now, 4 years later) is fever. If there is one, contact an ER, doctor or hospital right away. With you taking care of her, I am sure she will be as safe as she would in a hospital. Healing takes lots of good, nutritious food and you can certainly provide better and tastier grub than the hospital. Best wishes for her.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2021)

Back down from the allotment and I'm pleased to say a fine array of veggies are now well underway. This year we have tomatoes, peppers, courgettes, spinach, chard, parsley, asparagus, broccoli, purple sprouting, Cavelo Nero, lettuce, spring onions, leeks, shallots, garlic, onions, red currants, black currants, green gooseberries, red gooseberries, rhubarb, apples. I'm rather pleased with this as I think I've got my timing spot on this year.

I'm glad I can do something as I've discovered this morning I'm an utterly inadequate cyclist not fit to wear the trouser clips of others.


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sunday best shoes them.


At £200 I'd wear them to bed


----------



## dave r (13 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm glad I can do something as I've discovered this morning I'm an utterly inadequate cyclist not fit to wear the trouser clips of others.



Wot appened?


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Wot appened?



Tubes v tubeless

I've refrained from expressing my opinion any further.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Tubes v tubeless
> 
> I've refrained from expressing my opinion any further.


I popped over to take a look. I did once briefly consider using " Stan's Sealant " in my Schwalbe AV4 inner tube inside my Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres as an extra special belt and braces approach.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Having a closer look I think my geography teacher use to wear them


Mine too, I think they were standard issue for all geography teachers back then . 🤔 I can still remember his name , Mr Bennett or Bouncer Bennett when he was not around.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Tubes v tubeless
> 
> I've refrained from expressing my opinion any further.



OK, mad or furious


PaulSB said:


> Tubes v tubeless
> 
> I've refrained from expressing my opinion any further.



OK, I've not been following that thread, thats a bit brutal, I wonder who upset him before he wrote that.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sunday best shoes them.


Nah...everyday wear.
These are Sunday best....
https://www.matchesfashion.com/prod...PIH-iWjpyUDhoGXRYeBoCyt8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Juan Kog (13 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Tubes v tubeless
> 
> I've refrained from expressing my opinion any further.


Paul don’t be a wimp , go back get stuck in . How bad can it be , after all it’s not N&CA .


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 May 2021)

Our walk to Wimborne went well. Had a wander around Waitrose and got a few things including some double IPA from Northern Monk. On my way round I spotted these on the shelf. 
I needed to spend £70 to qualify for my £14 discount. The new Middle Eastern foodstuffs were on an introductory promotion at 20% discount so I ended up with a bottle of Talisker Storm Single Malt 😁🥃


----------



## Juan Kog (13 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our walk to Wimborne went well. Had a wander around Waitrose and got a few things including some double IPA from Northern Monk. On my way round I spotted these on the shelf.
> I needed to spend £70 to qualify for my £14 discount. The new Middle Eastern foodstuffs were on an introductory promotion at 20% discount so I ended up with a bottle of Talisker Storm Single Malt 😁🥃
> 
> View attachment 588521
> ...


“ Ye Olde Oak” tinned ham , that’s a blast from my past ,I didn’t know it was still made .


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Paul don’t be a wimp , go back get stuck in . How bad can it be , after all it’s not N&CA .


I was going to suggest one tubed, one tubeless on the front and rear wheels. 
I've deliberately avoided the Helmet / No Helmet forum topic simply because people don't go on there to ask for advice, they have entrenched opinions and won't respond with " Of course! I hadn't considered that! your reasoned argument has convinced me that your opinion is the correct one, I shall cease / commence wearing a helmet forthwith"


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> “ Ye Olde Oak” tinned ham , that’s a blast from my past ,I didn’t know it was still made .


I've seen some horrors on supermarket shelves. A full English breakfast - in a can 🤢 A whole roast Chicken - in a can 🤢


----------



## dave r (13 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was going to suggest one tubed, one tubeless on the front and rear wheels.
> I've deliberately avoided the Helmet / No Helmet forum topic simply because people don't go on there to ask for advice, they have entrenched opinions and won't respond with " Of course! I hadn't considered that! your reasoned argument has convinced me that your opinion is the correct one, I shall cease / commence wearing a helmet forthwith"



I don't go there either.


----------



## Lee_M (13 May 2021)

I was keen on tubeless, at least until my first puncture which wouldn't seal, followed by the second and third. After that I gave up and put tubes in.

Anyway, without hijacking this thread, after yesterday's storm we survived, so now need to work out a better drainage solution. To help me think about it I went to a band practice and had some fun, then I'm off for a bit of laser on an old tattoo (prior to it being reinked to complete the sleeve) then back home for a beer or two


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't go there either.


Mrs Tenkaykev spent several years treating patients on a T.B.I. ward at our local Hospital...


----------



## oldwheels (13 May 2021)

The forecast for today said sunny intervals which was correct but they omitted to mention intermittent heavy showers.
I did strike it lucky tho' as I went out earlier than intended and when I reached my turning point some spots of rain came on but I made it back to cover before the full force of it appeared.
Even trafficwise it was ok as the tourists around were too busy stopping every few hundred yards to take photos to be a bother and the few commercials were as usual no problem. I did get back just before the motorhomes came out to play as I met a few on the way home where it was heavy rain.
The first touring cyclists also appeared on a steep hill but I just waited on them getting to the top and a car appeared behind which I did not bother letting past for the short distance involved but it did seem impatient. On a blind corner it came round behind me very close and a van coming up made me stop in the single car passing place so they had to reverse back. That will learn them not to tailgate.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2021)

I'm sad to report that my trusty Jig Saw handed its notice in this morning with immediate effect, after more than 15 years of faithful service the mechanism that held the blade in self destructed.  After a valiant attempt to fix it I decided the best course of action was to consign it to the B & Q recycle bin and buy a replacement.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I popped over to take a look. I did once briefly consider using " Stan's Sealant " in my Schwalbe AV4 inner tube inside my Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres as an extra special belt and braces approach.


You didn't consider an outer tubeless tyre and inner tubed? You could then bin the tubeless and ride home on the tubed.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2021)

dave r said:


> OK, mad or furious
> 
> 
> OK, I've not been following that thread, thats a bit brutal, I wonder who upset him before he wrote that.



Well at the time I felt a bit like a schoolboy made to stand in front of the class while the teacher tore his work to shreds (metaphorically). I've since formed another view which would get me banned!

I did think it brutal as I clearly know all this. Glad to say I have the Dynaplug kit which obviously meets with approval.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Paul don’t be a wimp , go back get stuck in . How bad can it be , after all it’s not N&CA .


Now come on. Own up. You've nowt to do and want a bit of entertainment


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't go there either.


I went there once, very innocently, on a CTC forum. WOW! WOW! WOW! I sneaked out never to return.....


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Now come on. Own up. You've nowt to do and want a bit of entertainment


I’ve resisted even trying tubeless. Shouldn’t tempt fate, but it’s been ages since I had a visit so feel it’s just a lot of faff for something that hopefully continues to only happen very rarely.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You didn't consider an outer tubeless tyre and inner tubed? You could then bin the tubeless and ride home on the tubed.


That's genius that is!


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve resisted even trying tubeless. Shouldn’t tempt fate, but it’s been ages since I had a visit so feel it’s just a lot of faff for something that hopefully continues to only happen very rarely.


I must own up to feeling a frisson of excitement and just a tinge of guilt when I think about silky latex rubber, but that's what a strict Catholic upbringing does to a man.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I must own up to feeling a frisson of excitement and just a tinge of guilt when I think about silky latex rubber, but that's what a strict Catholic upbringing does to a man.


I take it you're running latex tubes?


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I take it you're running latex tubes?


If I did I’d be saying three Hail Marys every time 😉


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm sad to report that my trusty Jig Saw handed its notice in this morning with immediate effect, after more than 15 years of faithful service the mechanism that held the blade in self destructed.  After a valiant attempt to fix it I decided the best course of action was to consign it to the B & Q recycle bin and buy a replacement.


Electric hammer for light nails thrown in the bin!


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm sad to report that my trusty Jig Saw handed its notice in this morning with immediate effect, after more than 15 years of faithful service the mechanism that held the blade in self destructed.  After a valiant attempt to fix it I decided the best course of action was to consign it to the B & Q recycle bin and buy a replacement.


I bought this a while back, but I do have a lot of Worx products so I can swop the batterys around
https://www.worx-uk.com/shop/power-tools/jigsaws/worx-axis-20v-powershare-multi-purpose-saw-wx550-2/


----------



## dave r (13 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I bought this a while back, but I do have a lot of Worx products so I can swop the batterys around
> https://www.worx-uk.com/shop/power-tools/jigsaws/worx-axis-20v-powershare-multi-purpose-saw-wx550-2/



I've got their pressure washer.


----------



## pawl (13 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Tried for carers and got an emphatic no!!
> If needed I could pay for care but I prefer to know they are qualified.




I retired from Hospital Social Work fourteen years ago I was not employed by the NHS but the County Council My job was to asses the patients carers care needs referrals came from consultants OTs nurses and request from carerI would also advise on benefits 

Private sector became more involved Councils involvement in home care became less.Eventually SW was with drawn from the hospital the private sector taking over.

At the time patients carers were of right entitled to an assessment of need. Weekly multi disciplinary team meetings were also an essential resort in identifying care needs
It sounds as if times have changed not always for the best by some of the reports I hear 

I sincerely hope you and MrsD7 get the assistance you need.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Now come on. Own up. You've nowt to do and want a bit of entertainment


Quite frankly ,I am shocked and appalled that you think I am capable of such an underhand act. ..............


----------



## Drago (13 May 2021)

Mrs D looks like shes joined the taliban, as she emerged from the shower with a black towel wrapped around her head.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Drago (14 May 2021)

I have risen!

Click and collect day today.

I feel a little ropey following vaccine #2 yesterday, so I'll take it a little easy. Don't feel nearly as bad as last time though.w


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2021)

Morning all .
Dry but looking dodgy here.
Knackered this morning as I really wanted bed last night but instead watched LIVERPOOL BEAT UNITED at Old Trafford My only task is to go and get some'stir fry' stuff as that will be our lunch.
Apart from that I have no idea.


----------



## numbnuts (14 May 2021)

morning all


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2021)

Good morning everyone. 10⁰ and cloudy here which is the forecast for the whole day.

A border crossing for us today as we are riding to Delamere Forest in deepest Cheshire. This is a BIG day out for me, my buddies live further south but I'll clock 100 miles for the first time in 2020. It's a 22 mile round trip to the meet point!! 

@Dave7 as I'm crossing the border any supplies you need me to smuggle in? Lancashire cheese? Wigan pie? Chorley cake? You know those little treats in life....

And of bigger concern are Cheshire's ladies who lunch ready for the sight of my legs? Or do I go for tights?


----------



## Drago (14 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I went there once, very innocently, on a CTC forum. WOW! WOW! WOW! I sneaked out never to return.....


Christ, they could start a fight in an empty room.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2021)

My Good Ladies carer was early this morning, my Good lady phoned from downstairs about five to seven, "the carers at the door", I had to come down and let her in.


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. 10⁰ and cloudy here which is the forecast for the whole day.
> 
> A border crossing for us today as we are riding to Delamere Forest in deepest Cheshire. This is a BIG day out for me, my buddies live further south but I'll clock 100 miles for the first time in 2020. It's a 22 mile round trip to the meet point!!
> 
> ...


Chorley cake sounds nice.
Hats off to you (and others) for that ride. Something I could only dream of doing.
BTW
Re the ladies and your legs.......I am going past the old persons home later so will ask them


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Chorley cake sounds nice.
> Hats off to you (and others) for that ride. Something I could only dream of doing.
> BTW
> Re the ladies and your legs.......I am going past the old persons home later so will ask them


I'm going for tights so if the ladies are happy I can roll them down as I pass by........just leave a message here.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2021)

Morning. Raining yet again. A day for slobbing I think. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2021)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday 
MrsD and I are off to have Covid jab #2 today. 
New neighbours should be moving in today.
It's all happening here!


----------



## oldwheels (14 May 2021)

Supposed to be cloudy today but little wind. Cannot be bothered doing anything.
I usually go down to the coop early in the hope of buying something.
Even if yesterday was a waste of time today would have been worse as they are not opening until 8.30 this morning due to a "technical issue".


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 May 2021)

Good Morning Folks, Mrs Tenkaykev has her second jab today. I'm heading off to put up a coat rack for our daughter, then we'll be looking after our granddaughter while her mum gets her hair done.
I mentioned my new Kobo E Reader up thread, I'm really delighted with it, though the case that I ordered is a bit naff. I've decided to return it as I'm still inside the 30 day return window, and I'll be getting the newer Kobo Libra H2O from JL as an early birthday treat. 📗
Have a lovely day folks 👍


----------



## gavroche (14 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay! It's Fish Friday
> MrsD and I are off to have Covid jab #2 today.
> ...


And I am coming down to your county tomorrow so don't put those umbrellas away.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2021)

Morning. Just an early walk for me today. We still have the low cloud and murk. Be nice if the sun makes it through for a while.

Wild garlic anyone?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2021)

Braised beef for us today.

I might do some reading as well


----------



## gavroche (14 May 2021)

Bonjour. It is raining at the moment and going down to Devon tomorrow so will tidy up the house as Mrs G is coming back with me sometime next week. She has been away for 6 months now, our daughter has finished her treatment now and hopefully beat the cancer and should be ok now so time to come home. The house she was going to buy in East the Water fell through and she has found another one in Bideford but it will take at least a couple of month now before she can move in. 
To be honest, being a tidy person, the house doesn't need much cleaning up but my standards don't seem to match my wife's but I will do my best to impress her.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 May 2021)

I've just been skipping through this weeks Radio Times to get to the Crossword page and noticed a lot of promiscuity and partner swapping being hidden in plain sight! 😮
There's an Ad for " Over 50's life insurance " illustrated by a very photogenic couple smiling and hugging each other. Over the weeks I've noticed that very same lady featured in the photo, cavorting with a different man in another advert, this time for " Equity Release " and then in a further advert with yet another bloke! It's not just the ladies who are at it either, there's one particular Jack the Lad who seems to have no problems attracting the ladies as he's been having liaisons with different ones on a weekly basis. I'm a bit miffed as although I have the grey hair and rugged good looks, I don't appear to have the same appeal to the ladies.🤔


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Just an early walk for me today. We still have the low cloud and murk. Be nice if the sun makes it through for a while.
> 
> Wild garlic anyone?
> 
> ...


Stunning as ever Mo 👍


----------



## numbnuts (14 May 2021)

Dun shopping, that's the high light of the day 
May do some cleaning today
Oh and the car has just clocked up 60,000 miles


----------



## Juan Kog (14 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've just been skipping through this weeks Radio Times to get to the Crossword page and noticed a lot of promiscuity and partner swapping being hidden in plain sight! 😮
> There's an Ad for " Over 50's life insurance " illustrated by a very photogenic couple smiling and hugging each other. Over the weeks I've noticed that very same lady featured in the photo, cavorting with a different man in another advert, this time for " Equity Release " and then in a further advert with yet another bloke! It's not just the ladies who are at it either, there's one particular Jack the Lad who seems to have no problems attracting the ladies as he's been having liaisons with different ones on a weekly basis. I'm a bit miffed as although I have the grey hair and rugged good looks, I don't appear to have the same appeal to the ladies.🤔


Just be thankful Mrs Tenkay still finds you appealing


----------



## Juan Kog (14 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Braised beef for us today.
> 
> I might do some reading as well


The washing machine instruction manual ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> The washing machine instruction manual ?



The washing machine instruction manual ? Manufacturers opinion 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> The washing machine instruction manual ?



God no.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> The washing machine instruction manual ?





welsh dragon said:


> God no.


You’ll be sorry when you put your delicates on a boil wash .........


----------



## Paulus (14 May 2021)

Good morning peeps.
A cloudy and cool day here in Barnet.

Dog walking done, domestics done and now listening to pop master on the radio.

I have the weekly meeting of the escape committee this afternoon, a few alfresco ales, undercover at the Mitre.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> You’ll be sorry when you put your delicates on a boil wash .........




Nah. Women don't make mistakes like that. We leave that to men.


----------



## numbnuts (14 May 2021)

Done the house work even cleaned on top of the cupboards in the kitchen 
I'm glad I don't live in a mansion I'd be cleaning all day, I suppose that's were a wife comes in handy 
It's fish Friday I may have sardines on toast for lunch


----------



## Juan Kog (14 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Nah. Women don't make mistakes like that. We leave that to men.


 ....


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> ....




Bring it on


----------



## Juan Kog (14 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bring it on


 .


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Nah. Women don't make mistakes like that. We leave that to men.


Not many men actually wear "delicates".
Numnuts or Oldwheels maybe but not many others


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Done the house work even cleaned on top of the cupboards in the kitchen


Any dirt on top of my kitchen cupboards is way out of sight and I don't cook on them so it can remain there, unmolested - live and let live, I say!


----------



## numbnuts (14 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not many men actually wear "delicates".
> Numnuts or Oldwheels maybe but not many others


My "delicates" are hand washed only


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2021)

Both of up have now had Covid #2 jab.
Fish and chips picked up and had for lunch.
2 bottles of Proper Job on the go now.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2021)

Damn you, @numbnuts - my curiosity got the better of me so I just stood on a chair to check the cupboard tops. Yes, they are a bit grotty!

Ok, I'll get the hoover out and suck up any dust and cobwebs, but that it will be it for another few years!


----------



## gavroche (14 May 2021)

Right then, what do you think of that:
I washed all parquet floors, hoovered the lounge, dusted all the important places, watered the indoor plants, put the new duvet on and made the bed, emptied the bins and put new bin liners in, packed my case and Molly's, had my lunch and now having a cup of coffee. 
Who is a good boy then?


----------



## numbnuts (14 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Damn you, @numbnuts - my curiosity got the better of me so I just stood on a chair to check the cupboard tops. Yes, they are a bit grotty!
> 
> Ok, I'll get the hoover out and suck up any dust and cobwebs, but that it will be it for another few years!


 It's surprising how much crap gets up there, I do mine at least once a month.


----------



## oldwheels (14 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not many men actually wear "delicates".
> Numnuts or Oldwheels maybe but not many others


You trying to pick a fight? You are in the wrong thread, try the other side. Fisticuffs are the norm there.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's surprising how much crap gets up there, I do mine at least once a month.



I do ours annually.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2021)

I see the tubes vs tubeless thread has now been shut down. Usual nobbers just can't help themselves and spoil what could have been an interesting and helpful thread.


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2021)

I think the Covid jab made me a bit tired.
Either that, or the 2 pints of Proper Job......can't decide.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> I think the Covid jab made me a bit tired.
> Either that, or the 2 pints of Proper Job......can't decide.



Is there a power nap coming on? I had mine dinnertime, favourite spot on the sofa, bacon sandwich cake and tea, then settle down with the paper, wheres that hour gone?


----------



## Juan Kog (14 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see the tubes vs tubeless thread has now been shut down. Usual nobbers just can't help themselves and spoil what could have been an interesting and helpful thread.


Usual nobbers ! . I hope your not including any of our retirement thread chums .


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> You trying to pick a fight? You are in the wrong thread, try the other side. Fisticuffs are the norm there.


Oops.....sorry, I meant to say @Dirk .....its this crap phone


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 May 2021)

dave r said:


> My Good Ladies carer was early this morning, my Good lady phoned from downstairs about five to seven, "the carers at the door", I had to come down and let her in.


Maybe think about a key safe and only put the key in the night before ?😀


----------



## dave r (14 May 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Maybe think about a key safe and only put the key in the night before ?😀



We've talked about a key safe, I would need to talk to the house insurance people before I had one put in, I would be inclined to have someone fit it and it won't be cheap. Normal routine is I'm up about seven and the carer arrives about quarter past seven, once in a while though she's early.


----------



## numbnuts (14 May 2021)

I've got one like this just four rawl bolts
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/383936145734?hash=item596460a946:g:9fkAAOSweylgG9vv


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Oops.....sorry, I meant to say @Dirk .....its this crap phone


Don't blame your crap phone on me, pal.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Don't blame your crap phone on me, pal.


Why not!


----------



## oldwheels (14 May 2021)

Commuters are generally thought of as travelling by road or rail. Here a lot of commuting is done on water with different problems. 
Earlier I was watching the Fuinary fish farm boat coming in and they went straight up the Sound and in the northeast entrance to the bay.
Yesterday they headed for the Diorlinn which is the southern entrance and dries at least partially at LW. From my window I could see disaster looming as the tide was rising but the passage still quite shallow. I have often gone through there with various boats and know it pretty well. 
Must have been a new helmsman as he kept going albeit at reduced speed before coming to a halt just on the inside. Oh dear, either a clipped prop or weed clogging up the system big time. Took them ages to get going again tho'I could not see the exact reason for the stoppage.
Knuckles rapped I think so no chances taken today.
High winds can also make the passage "interesting". Not your average commute.
The Sound can get pretty rough and when son no2 was a commercial diver he once said the 48ft dive boat he was on was taking it green over the bow as they were on an SAR mission looking for a missing fishing boat in the Sound.


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Don't blame your crap phone on me, pal.


Sorry sorry sorry...... this crap phone again.
I meant Paulsb .....but of course you realise that


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry sorry sorry...... this crap phone again.
> I meant Paulsb .....but of course you realise that


You"ll be blaming Mo next!


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see the tubes vs tubeless thread has now been shut down. Usual nobbers just can't help themselves and spoil what could have been an interesting and helpful thread.


Really? Someone in there gave me a really good tip about inflating tyres containing sealant. Tried it this morning with great success and was going to thank him.

As an aside a buddy running tubeless tyres and wheels but with a tube in punctured today. Took 45 minutes to get this fixed. Feckin' nightmare.


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry sorry sorry...... this crap phone again.
> I meant Paulsb .....but of course you realise that


Oi!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2021)

Well. What a wonderful ride to Delamere Forest and a good cafe stop. We had wonderful country lanes, superb cycle paths through Runcorn, heavy traffic in places and I jumped on to the Leeds Liverpool towpath for the last 15 miles.

Knocked out 100.37 miles today and I'm very, very pleased with this. I could have done more which is doubly pleasing.


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oi!!!!


Sorry sorry sorry...... this crap phone. I obviously meant errhh ahhh errrr Welshie.

Phew, that was close.


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well. What a wonderful ride to Delamere Forest and a good cafe stop. We had wonderful country lanes, superb cycle paths through Runcorn, heavy traffic in places and I jumped on to the Leeds Liverpool towpath for the last 15 miles.
> 
> Knocked out 100.37 miles today and I'm very, very pleased with this. I could have done more which is doubly pleasing.


Excellent.
Well done sir.


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2021)

I've just skimmed through the tubeless thread. Where do these dickheads come from? Perhaps they could just go home?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Really? Someone in there gave me a really good tip about inflating tyres containing sealant. Tried it this morning with great success and was going to thank him.
> 
> As an aside a buddy running tubeless tyres and wheels but with a tube in punctured today. Took 45 minutes to get this fixed. Feckin' nightmare.


My Ribble came with Mavic Ksyriums with Mavics own tyre which I wanted to swap for Rubinos and I was beat to get the Mavics off. No way if they had been fitted as tubeless I could have removed them on the road. Some of the tubeless rim/tyre combinations are horrendously tight. 

It’s getting to be a waste of time bothering with some of the other sections in here as it always seems to end up as a game of one upmanship and those that always have to have the last word.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry sorry sorry...... this crap phone. I obviously meant errhh ahhh errrr Welshie.
> 
> Phew, that was close.


Dave7, Please for your own sake STOP digging. That hole is very deep already. Carry on and there will be no one prepared to pass a ladder down to you.


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Dave7, Please for your own sake STOP digging. That hole is very deep already. Carry on and there will be no one prepared to pass a ladder down to you.


Wait til Welshie reads it.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got one like this just four rawl bolts
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/383936145734?hash=item596460a946:g:9fkAAOSweylgG9vv



That’s what i used for my mums flat and has been used on every holiday cottage I have been to in the last decade 😀


----------



## BoldonLad (14 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Right then, what do you think of that:
> I washed all parquet floors, hoovered the lounge, dusted all the important places, watered the indoor plants, put the new duvet on and made the bed, emptied the bins and put new bin liners in, packed my case and Molly's, had my lunch and now having a cup of coffee.
> *Who is a good boy then?*



Nice try, but, I guarantee, it will not be unto Mrs G's standards.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not many men actually wear "delicates".
> Numnuts or Oldwheels maybe but not many others


The's summat missin!


----------



## 12boy (15 May 2021)

Went for my 20 and spied this 5 ft bullsnake sunning along the bike path. Bullsnakes are part of the Racer family and this one could really zip along. I took one picture next to my Brompton so as to provide a sense of scale. These snakes eat small mammals and deep fried mars bars...ok not the mars bars. They kill their prey by strangulation, like mini pythons. I like em and unlike garter snakes, which are abundant here, they don't stink. Sometimes one will find our garden and decimate the mouse population.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

12boy said:


> Went for my 20 and spied this 5 ft bullsnake sunning along the bike path. Bullsnakes are part of the Racer family and this one could really zip along. I took one picture next to my Brompton so as to provide a sense of scale. These snakes eat small mammals and deep fried mars bars...ok not the mars bars. They kill their prey by strangulation, like mini pythons. I like em and unlike garter snakes, which are abundant here, they don't stink. Sometimes one will find our garden and decimate the mouse population.


Why'd you fold the wheel in, suppose you needed to make good your escape?


----------



## 12boy (15 May 2021)

Classic 33 It is how I park my bike, in this case go get my phone out of my bag, and why would I flee a bullsnake? I am a man, not a mouse.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2021)

Morning. Up at silly o’ clock yet again so as well to enjoy the peace and quiet and have a bimble. Sky looks dodgy with some black cloud so better just take the clunker of a hybrid again as it has full mudguards in case it chucks it down at some point. I ate far too much yesterday again and feel fat and unfit. 


Wonder how many more interesting threads will be destroyed today. At least we seem to behave reasonably in here apart from the odd underwear problems!


----------



## dave r (15 May 2021)

Good morning people, we've been kept awake most of the night by next door having a noisy party.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, we've been kept awake most of the night by next door having a noisy party.


Wait till they go to bed and it will be pay back time!


----------



## dave r (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wait till they go to bed and it will be pay back time!



They're still going now, its been on since eight last night.


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Up at silly o’ clock yet again so as well to enjoy the peace and quiet and have a bimble. Sky looks dodgy with some black cloud so better just take the clunker of a hybrid again as it has full mudguards in case it chucks it down at some point. *I ate far too much yesterday again and feel fat and unfit*.
> 
> 
> *Wonder how many more interesting threads will be destroyed today*. At least we seem to behave reasonably in here apart from the odd underwear problems!



Sympathy, it's a horrible feeling and one I've had for too long during the last 12 months or so. We will see. I was interested to see one member with rather brutal views going on to comment on a subject elsewhere he/she couldn't have any knowledge of.


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2021)

Good morning. Dull and overcast here which is a darn site better than the forecast. Today? Well life is full of excitements? We are going to view Mrs P's new car which has arrived at the dealer, I will be a very poor man by around 11.00am. Later I have to resolve more friggin' tyre issues. Mrs P borrowed my car yesterday and had a puncture - she did phone me about this while I was 40 miles away at a café in Delamere Forest. I'm not sure what I was supposed to answer to the question "Does your car have a spare tyre?" "Look in the boot" didn't seem appropriate. We are still speaking. So it will be Kwikfit for the car tyre and the LBS for my tubeless issue. Did I mention a buddy had an issue with tubeless yesterday? It took three experienced (we think so) cyclists 45 minutes to change a tube! 

Granddaughter will be here for the afternoon. I'm hoping she will not dissolve in to tears every time I get close - that's been my experience so far. 

I'm going to doze.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Dull and overcast here which is a darn site better than the forecast. Today? Well life is full of excitements? We are going to view Mrs P's new car which has arrived at the dealer, I will be a very poor man by around 11.00am. Later I have to resolve more friggin' tyre issues. Mrs P borrowed my car yesterday and had a puncture - she did phone me about this while I was 40 miles away at a café in Delamere Forest. I'm not sure what I was supposed to answer to the question "Does your car have a spare tyre?" "Look in the boot" didn't seem appropriate. We are still speaking. So it will be Kwikfit for the car tyre and the LBS for my tubeless issue. Did I mention a buddy had an issue with tubeless yesterday? It took three experienced (we think so) cyclists 45 minutes to change a tube!
> 
> Granddaughter will be here for the afternoon. I'm hoping she will not dissolve in to tears every time I get close - that's been my experience so far.
> 
> I'm going to doze.


1. Serious question as I may have missed the point but........why does a tubeless tyre have a tube in ,
2. No 1 grandson and me just did not hit it off immediately after he was hatched. By coincidence MrsD was talking about it yesterday. He must have been 18 months old when things just clicked. We have been close ever since and he is 25 now.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

dave r said:


> They're still going now, its been on since eight last night.


That really annoys me. If they knocked on beforehand and told you they are having an all nighter you could get your head around it but when you just don't know ??


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> At least we seem to behave reasonably in here apart from the odd underwear problems!


Who is it with odd underwear ??


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, we've been kept awake most of the night by next door having a noisy party.


They’ll be feeling a bit fragile about now, time for you to put on a bit of classic opera played very loudly so you can enjoy immersing yourself. You could even put it on repeat and forget to turn it off when you go out on the bike for a few hours.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

Good .morning.
Well they promised rain and......guess what......it's piddling down.
Listening to SoTS while debating whether to do an early Aldi dash. The Coop is nearer but in this weather I have to start the car up anyway.
MrsD has a big decision and I really feel for her. Since coming home on Wednesday she has lived in one night dress. She knows she needs to wash and change but the means actually stripping and seeing the operation results.
That goes for me also as her arm movements are extremely limited which means me doing virtually everything.
Ahhh if only I was John Wayne I could just get on with it.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> They’ll be feeling a bit fragile about now, time for you to put on a bit of classic opera played very loudly so you can enjoy immersing yourself. You could even put it on repeat and forget to turn it off when you go out on the bike for a few hours.


But that would be bitchy !!!

Yeah......get it on


----------



## Drago (15 May 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (15 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That really annoys me. If they knocked on beforehand and told you they are having an all nighter you could get your head around it but when you just don't know ??



The amazing thing about it is that my Good Lady slept through it, never heard a thing.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 May 2021)

Good morning folks,
I was woken during the night by the sound of torrential rain, but when I woke this morning I wasn't sure if I had dreamt it. Looked out the window and it has been hissing down so probably not a dream. Mrs Tenkaykev is feeling ok after her follow up jab yesterday, she self medicated with a large glass of Aberlour last night which probably helped🥃. Yesterdays IKEA construction was a bit challenging, there was a recessed screw which the body of my screwdriver was too wide to reach, I popped round to the local Hardware shop which I discovered is closed on Friday 😮. Daughter popped to Homebase and came back with two very long screwdrivers, it was the work of seconds to tighten the screws. Mrs Tenkaykev arrived back from her Jab having stopped at the cake shop en route 😀,Watched several episodes of "Sarah and Duck" before heading home. Quite a busy day, but I prefer being busy.
Have a peaceful day folks 😷🚲


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2021)

Morning all 

New neighbours made an appearance yesterday but didn't appear to move in. Maybe they will do so over the weekend. 
Got a few things to get ready for our getaway tomorrow.
Sounds like it's chucking it down out there - haven't looked yet - so doggie walk might have to wait a while.


----------



## Paulus (15 May 2021)

Good morning all. It's raining as promised, and the cats don't look happy. 

Dog walking to be done and a trip to the local grocers and butchers for a few essentials are the order of the day. I might watch the FA cup final if I can not find any thing else to do.

Our daughter is coming over this afternoon,  MrsP and her have decided they want a Chinese takeaway tonight from a particular place near us . So no cooking today. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2021)

Morning. It's been raining all night here and it still is.

Today is my 2nd Covid19 jab in Newtown so I will kill 2.birds with one stone so to speak and do my shopping at Morrisons afterward.

Stay safe folks


----------



## pawl (15 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Dull and overcast here which is a darn site better than the forecast. Today? Well life is full of excitements? We are going to view Mrs P's new car which has arrived at the dealer, I will be a very poor man by around 11.00am. Later I have to resolve more friggin' tyre issues. Mrs P borrowed my car yesterday and had a puncture - she did phone me about this while I was 40 miles away at a café in Delamere Forest. I'm not sure what I was supposed to answer to the question "Does your car have a spare tyre?" "Look in the boot" didn't seem appropriate. We are still speaking. So it will be Kwikfit for the car tyre and the LBS for my tubeless issue. Did I mention a buddy had an issue with tubeless yesterday? It took three experienced (we think so) cyclists 45 minutes to change a tube!
> 
> Granddaughter will be here for the afternoon. I'm hoping she will not dissolve in to tears every time I get close - that's been my experience so far.
> 
> I'm going to doze.




JAs my long departed dad would say.Well son it’s only flat at the bottom.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2021)

Mmmmm......this porridge is nice after my bimble. 30 miles which is just a nice distance for me these days, especially on the hybrid. The rain held off but it was a bit chilly.


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sympathy, it's a horrible feeling and one I've had for too long during the last 12 months or so. We will see. I was interested to see one member with rather brutal views going on to comment on a subject elsewhere he/she couldn't have any knowledge of.


I used to work for somebody who loved to provoke fights involving other people and he just sat back to enjoy the show.
I must confess I feel a bit guilty as I originally put up a comment which led to the "Glasgow Riots" which while taken up on a new thread by others seems to have got legs and led to lots of shouting.
Not my intentional at all.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I used to work for somebody who loved to provoke fights involving other people and he just sat back to enjoy the show.
> I must confess I feel a bit guilty as I originally put up a comment which led to the "Glasgow Riots" which while taken up on a new thread by others seems to have got legs and led to lots of shouting.
> Not my intentional at all.


I didn't even go there! My views wouldn't have gone down well with the lefty do-gooders!


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn't even go there! My views wouldn't have gone down well with the lefty do-gooders!


I went on the conspiracy theory rather than the social left or right warriors.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all. It's raining as promised, and the cats don't look happy.
> 
> Dog walking to be done and a trip to the local grocers and butchers for a few essentials are the order of the day. I might watch the FA cup final if I can not find any thing else to do.
> 
> ...


I am planning to watch the FA cup final. I have no real favourite (maybe Leicester) and I think** it will be a good, entertaining game.
**I have been wrong before


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2021)

Started off bright and sunny but is now clouding over. Nothing planned for the day but if it is not too cold the Bishop Weed beside the garden path needs removed. 
I notice from my window I seem to have an albino bluebell which I must investigate further.
Must also start taking more pictures of the amazing variety of marine craft passing up and down the Sound.
Yesterday evening a sinister grey thing which seemed all angular went past. I did not think it was any faster than the ferries but others who saw it seemed to think it was really racing down.
There are also casualties like the large French trawler with the wheel house flattened by an enormous wave off Barra Head. It was towed in here by a sister ship as we had a French Consul [yes really] to await a tug to take it back to Brittany.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am planning to watch the FA cup final. I have no real favourite (maybe Leicester) and I think** it will be a good, entertaining game.
> **I have been wrong before


Not sure if I'll bother, but it will be Chelsea for me if I do. Not sure why but I've always liked them from way back.


----------



## numbnuts (15 May 2021)




----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn't even go there! My views wouldn't have gone down well with the lefty do-gooders!




Which thread is that. I tend to avoid the other side as its sh**e


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 1. Serious question as I may have missed the point but........why does a tubeless tyre have a tube in ,
> 2. No 1 grandson and me just did not hit it off immediately after he was hatched. By coincidence MrsD was talking about it yesterday. He must have been 18 months old when things just clicked. We have been close ever since and he is 25 now.



No.1 in the unlikely event of catastrophic damage to a tubeless tyre putting in a tube and possibly a boot should be enough to get home. Everyone I know carries a tube in case of this eventuality. Why my buddy is running tubes on tubeless wheels I don't know though I did ponder this yesterday. I decided the question could wait for another day.........when he's less stressed and upset!!

No.2 well yes she is only six months so I feel should be given some latitude in this. I've decided she has until seven months to acknowledge the blood line I have proved to her father. Beaming smiles whenever I hove in to view will be adequate.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Which thread is that. I tend to avoid the other side as its sh**e


The one about the mob (sorry the peaceful protestors according to some) surrounding the van deporting illegal immigrants and forcing them to be released.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Why my buddy is running tubes on tubeless wheels I don't know though I did ponder this yesterday. I decided the question could wait for another day.........when he's less stressed and upset!!


One of the problems is that more and more wheel sets are being sold as tubeless ready these days which seems to be causing the fitting issues with some rim/tyre combinations I think.


----------



## Lee_M (15 May 2021)

Morning all.

Pissing down in North Wales, so looks like the trip to B&Q will be in the jalopy. 

At least I get out of a morning dog walk (He hates rain and is currently curled up asleep)

Meanwhile the better half is cooking almond croissants, so not a bad start to the morning


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Pissing down in North Wales, so looks like the trip to B&Q will be in the jalopy.
> 
> ...


Wasn't so much walking the dog in the rain I minded, but trying to get them clean and dry when you got home. Been dogless for about 4 years now and, as much as I love them, not sure I will ever have another. Maybe when I get too decrepit for cycling, I'll see.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No.1 in the unlikely event of catastrophic damage to a tubeless tyre putting in a tube and possibly a boot should be enough to get home. Everyone I know carries a tube in case of this eventuality. Why my buddy is running tubes on tubeless wheels I don't know though I did ponder this yesterday. I decided the question could wait for another day.........when he's less stressed and upset!!
> 
> No.2 well yes she is only six months so I feel should be given some latitude in this. I've decided she has until seven months to acknowledge the blood line I have proved to her father. Beaming smiles whenever I hove in to view will be adequate.


So a nice smelly, pooey nappy would not suffice then ??


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2021)

Just watching something on the net. An interviewer asked 2 girls one from America and 1 from Canada how manu countries are in Europe. The America girl said Europe is one country. The Canadian girl said she lives in Europe. When asked where she replied Vancouver


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all. It's raining as promised, and the cats don't look happy.
> 
> Dog walking to be done and a trip to the local grocers and butchers for a few essentials are the order of the day. I might watch the FA cup final if I can not find any thing else to do.
> 
> ...


A word of advice re Chinese takeaways, don't ask for the Specials or you might get Too Much Foo Young...


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The one about the mob (sorry the peaceful protestors according to some) surrounding the van deporting illegal immigrants and forcing them to be released.



Oh. I will def stay away from that one


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> One of the problems is that more and more wheel sets are being sold as tubeless ready these days which seems to be causing the fitting issues with some rim/tyre combinations I think.


Not starting a debate but, what, if any, are the advantages of tubeless ?
I have 'seen' threads on this but skipped over them.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 May 2021)

Looks like rain all day today
Good job I managed to get the lawn cut and leaves/pollen/branches all cleared up from the garden yesterday - the grass had been getting way too long.

So - probably Tesco today 'cos the car park is under the shop so you don;t get wet - great design.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> One of the problems is that more and more wheel sets are being sold as tubeless ready these days which seems to be causing the fitting issues with some rim/tyre combinations I think.



The wheelset I brought last year is tubeless ready, getting tyres on needs thumbs of steel, I struggled badly the first time I put tyres on them and ended up on youtube refreshing my technique and looking for tips and tricks, that despite having been putting tyres on for about fifty years.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just watching something on the net. An interviewer asked 2 girls one from America and 1 from Canada how manu countries are in Europe. The America girl said Europe is one country. The Canadian girl said she lives in Europe. When asked where she replied Vancouver


Some people are so ignorant .

Just remind me, which part of America is Canada in ?


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> One of the problems is that more and more wheel sets are being sold as tubeless ready these days which seems to be causing the fitting issues with some rim/tyre combinations I think.


Yes, I'm sure you're correct Mo. If I go back to tubes one criteria will be the wheels are not tubeless ready...........................I suspect this will be extremely difficult to find.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just watching something on the net. An interviewer asked 2 girls one from America and 1 from Canada how manu countries are in Europe. The America girl said Europe is one country. The Canadian girl said she lives in Europe. When asked where she replied Vancouver


I saw a TV thingy a while ago where they had a map of the world with all the countries marked but not labelled - they were stopping people on US streets and asking them to name as many countries as they could
A few managed 2 or 3 - some couldn't even find the USA!
They found one guy who just kept going heading for doing the whole map - he working in the USA temporarily but was European!


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2021)

dave r said:


> The wheelset I brought last year is tubeless ready, getting tyres on needs thumbs of steel, I struggled badly the first time I put tyres on them and ended up on youtube refreshing my technique and looking for tips and tricks, that despite having been putting tyres on for about fifty years.


Yep, the three of us yesterday can roll a tyre on with great panache and admiring gasps from the less experienced around us!


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I'm sure you're correct Mo. If I go back to tubes one criteria will be the wheels are not tubeless ready...........................I suspect this will be extremely difficult to find.


Would highly recommend Spa Cycles. They will build them pretty much to your choice. The ones on my Sabbath are lovely.


----------



## Lee_M (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wasn't so much walking the dog in the rain I minded, but trying to get them clean and dry when you got home. Been dogless for about 4 years now and, as much as I love them, not sure I will ever have another. Maybe when I get too decrepit for cycling, I'll see.



Having a staffy means they aren't too difficult to keep clean anyway, but one that's anti-rain, and anti-exercise tbh, makes life much easier.

Life's too short to not have a dog


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, the three of us yesterday can roll a tyre on with great panache and admiring gasps from the less experienced around us!


My technique is to get around the first foot of the tyre seated as deep into the rim as possible and I then press the inside on my forearm on the bit I've done while working the next section in and continue like that to the last bit when I usually sort of roll the tyre over the rim with the heel of my hand.


----------



## Lee_M (15 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, the three of us yesterday can roll a tyre on with great panache and admiring gasps from the less experienced around us!



Doing a Wrexham to Llandudno and back ride a couple of years ago we had 4 people simultaneously trying to get the tyre back on my tubeless wheel. 

Managed it, only to find we'd got a pinch in the tube so had to start all over again.


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Who is it with odd underwear ??



To the outside ( none cycling ) world , the odd thing is not our odd underwear it’s the fact that most of us don’t wear underwear at all when cycling 😂😂😀


----------



## Juan Kog (15 May 2021)

STOP NOW. Take your tyre discussion some where else . First it was Dave and Paul , now Mo is joining in .
We don’t want the angry people coming over here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I saw a TV thingy a while ago where they had a map of the world with all the countries marked but not labelled - they were stopping people on US streets and asking them to name as many countries as they could
> A few managed 2 or 3 - some couldn't even find the USA!
> They found one guy who just kept going heading for doing the whole map - he working in the USA temporarily but was European!


On the subject of Maps, when I was at our Daughters yesterday I noticed that she had a large map of the world on her kitchen wall. It was a " Peters Map " which shows the true land areas of the continents and countries relative to each other. This has the effect of making parts of the map appear distorted at some latitudes.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Some people are so ignorant .
> 
> Just remind me, which part of America is Canada in ?




You might be surprised at the number of Americans that think Canada IS part of America


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The one about the mob (sorry the peaceful protestors according to some) surrounding the van deporting illegal immigrants and forcing them to be released.


Allegedly illegal surely as the Home Office have form. Not the thread for arguments really.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My technique is to get around the first foot of the tyre seated as deep into the rim as possible and I then press the inside on my forearm on the bit I've done while working the next section in and continue like that to the last bit when I usually sort of roll the tyre over the rim with the heel of my hand.


Fitting a Marathon Plus tyre to a Brommie wheel is often quoted as being a bit of a nightmare. I watched the lady from Brilliant Bikes ( Hannah?) demonstrating how to do it and the technique is similar to yours. I've since practiced a couple of times with my spare front wheel and M+ tyre so I'm prepared should I need to do it when out on the road.


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> On the subject of Maps, when I was at our Daughters yesterday I noticed that she had a large map of the world on her kitchen wall. It was a " Peters Map " which shows the true land areas of the continents and countries relative to each other. This has the effect of making parts of the map appear distorted at some latitudes.


Before son no2 got married we had a world map on the wall to keep track of his wanderings. All to do with work right enough so not a gap year or anything like that. Mainly marine installations and fish farms.


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Fitting a Marathon Plus tyre to a Brommie wheel is often quoted as being a bit of a nightmare. I watched the lady from Brilliant Bikes ( Hannah?) demonstrating how to do it and the technique is similar to yours. I've since practiced a couple of times with my spare front wheel and M+ tyre so I'm prepared should I need to do it when out on the road.


It took me over an hour and lots of swear words to get a Marathon Plus on my Brommie the first time. There is a way of doing it which I eventually fumbled on to.


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Some people are so ignorant .
> 
> Just remind me, which part of America is Canada in ?


I have a Canadian friend who would hit you for that.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have a Canadian friend who would hit you for that.




Most would. What an Insult.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> STOP NOW. Take your tyre discussion some where else . First it was Dave and Paul , now Mo is joining in .
> We don’t want the angry people coming over here.


Hopefully they don't know we really exist


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2021)

It seems more and more people in they're 20's are trying to book appointments to get the jab now that the Indian variant seems to be targeting them more than the older generations. So much for protesting against wearing masks and having the jab. It's a different thing when they are the more vulnerable ones.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, we've been kept awake most of the night by next door having a noisy party.





dave r said:


> They're still going now, its been on since eight last night.


What is it with all-night parties in Coventry...?  


ColinJ said:


> My sister and b-in-law had 3 young women move in next door. They immediately started throwing regular noisy parties. One party started at 12:00 on a Saturday and was still going at 03:00 on the Sunday. B-i-L finally cracked and went round to complain. They laughed in his face and told him to p*ss off ..
> 
> Eventually, the police got involved. They knocked on the door and were NOT told to p*ss off. The music was turned down, and there was a nice quiet street again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 May 2021)

Arrrr marathon plus that takes me back . I used them on a really old racing bike I used to commute to work on . Great tyres , nearly bulletproof, perfect for commuting to w@@k . But they were a pig to put on . I used the ctc method of using cable ties to hold it to the rim and then gently use a tyre lever to get the last bit on . I never had a pinch flat doing it but I did once manage to ping a tyre lever over a six foot fence into a neighbours garden lol 😂😂


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Arrrr marathon plus that takes me back . I used them on a really old racing bike I used to commute to work on . Great tyres , nearly bulletproof, perfect for commuting to w@@k . But they were a pig to put on . I used the ctc method of using cable ties to hold it to the rim and then gently use a tyre lever to get the last bit on . I never had a pinch flat doing it but I did once manage to ping a tyre lever over a six foot fence into a neighbours garden lol 😂😂


I tried the cable tie method and also used toe straps but that idea never worked for me.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I saw a TV thingy a while ago where they had a map of the world with all the countries marked but not labelled - they were stopping people on US streets and asking them to name as many countries as they could
> A few managed 2 or 3 - some couldn't even find the USA!
> They found one guy who just kept going heading for doing the whole map - he working in the USA temporarily but was European!


There was another one where the continents had been deliberately misnamed. One person didn't have a clue where Europe is so he searched everywhere. He eventually was very pleased to locate the large island of Europe in the bottom right of the map... 

One person was asked what language is spoken in England. 'British', apparently. The main language in the USA is 'American'...


----------



## Juan Kog (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My technique is to get around the first foot of the tyre seated as deep into the rim as possible and I then press the inside on my forearm on the bit I've done while working the next section in and continue like that to the last bit when I usually sort of roll the tyre over the rim with the heel of my hand.


Oh those muscular arms and firm strong hands ,........sorry spending to much time in Dave7's company.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You might be surprised at the number of Americans that think Canada IS part of America


Technically it is.
It's the northern part of the American continent.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Technically it is.
> It's the northern part of the American continent.



Same continent different country totally


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh those muscular arms and firm strong hands ,........sorry spending to much time in Dave7's company.


Hang on.....I only fancy women....with muscular arms


----------



## numbnuts (15 May 2021)

I've just received a letter to say I've been paid 0.29p interest.......I wonder how much the postage was


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hang on.....I only fancy women....with muscular arms




That's not what I heard Dave.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh those muscular arms and firm strong hands ,........sorry spending to much time in Dave7's company.


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Doing a Wrexham to Llandudno and back ride a couple of years ago we had 4 people simultaneously trying to get the tyre back on my tubeless wheel.
> 
> *Managed it, only to find we'd got a pinch in the tube so had to start all over again.*



Guess what happened yesterday?


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My technique is to get around the first foot of the tyre seated as deep into the rim as possible and I then press the inside on my forearm on the bit I've done while working the next section in and continue like that to the last bit when I usually sort of roll the tyre over the rim with the heel of my hand.


Yes, I can see how that works, might have a play with that one. My technique is to fit one side, push the valve up in to the tyre, rest the opposite side of the wheel in the pit of my stomach and begin working the tyre in with my thumbs equally round from each side of the valve, when I reach the point when no more will go on easily flip the wheel round so the valve rests on my stomach and roll the last few inches on to the rim. Then work round both sides pushing the tyre away from the rim to check for pinches.....................

......not that I know anything according to some  Bitter? Moi?


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You might be surprised at the number of Americans that think Canada IS part of America


Or the number of Americans who know England isn't a synonym for London! Apologies to @12boy


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Same continent different country totally


Obviously, but it is part of America in the same way that the UK is part of Europe.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That's not what I heard Dave.


Is that wicked Mo woman spreading lies about me ??


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh those muscular arms and firm strong hands ,........sorry spending to much time in Dave7's company.


I rolled my sleeve up to have my jab yesterday and the nurse said 'You've got some good muscles there!'
I said ' You should have seen me 30 years ago. Lol'.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2021)

Mr WD informed me this afternoon that he was like Greek god. I replied and you're just as old as well.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2021)

https://metro.co.uk/2021/05/14/ever...save-their-local-pub-after-lockdown-14580459/

I'll try my best.....


----------



## dave r (15 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> What is it with all-night parties in Coventry...?



Fair play to the landlord. I've been next door to have a word but she wouldn't answer the door, the loud music started again half an hour before I went round but it went quiet when I went round and its been quiet since.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> https://metro.co.uk/2021/05/14/ever...save-their-local-pub-after-lockdown-14580459/
> 
> I'll try my best.....


124 pints ???
What about the 2nd week ?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The one about the mob (sorry the peaceful protestors according to some) surrounding the van deporting illegal immigrants and forcing them to be released.


I'm with you Mo.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 May 2021)

Just having torrential rain combined with a massive hailstorm with the hailstones bouncing off the road, I don't fancy sitting outside a pub in this weather!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2021)

Don't know whether to drive to Newtown or use a boat


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't know whether to drive to Newtown or use a boat


Makes a change from us getting it. Still dry here but not very warm. I should really have a walk but these damned tourists will be here being the weekend!


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 124 pints ???
> What about the 2nd week ?


That's alright.......it'll be pension week.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> I rolled my sleeve up to have my jab yesterday and the nurse said 'You've got some good muscles there!'
> I said ' You should have seen me 30 years ago. Lol'.


It would have been the opposite for me! 

"You've got scrawny arms!"

"You should have seen them 30 years ago!" 

I was very thin when I came out of university. I had given up eating meat and was pretty much surviving on my veggie curries. I had also given up alcohol except for holidays back at home. I was power-walking about 70 km (45 miles) a week to and from university, and to the shops. At 1.86 m tall (6' 1") and a natural medium build, 68 kg (10 st 10 lbs) was underweight for me. Think Chris Froome's build when super-fit for the Tour de France...

I could do the 'roll of Sellotape trick'. I'd take one big roll of tape, like this one...







... squeeze my hand through the centre, and then see how far up the arm it would go.

This was how far it would go when I tried it 6 year ago...






In 1985 I could have got it up to my armpit!


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Makes a change from us getting it. Still dry here but not very warm. I should really have a walk but these damned tourists will be here being the weekend!


Glad to see somebody else gets them. Today when I went down the street camper vans filled the blue badge spaces as they are slightly wider. No blue badges on display because left them at home. Aye right.


----------



## gavroche (15 May 2021)

Hello everyone. I am back in Devon. Left home at 7.15 am and got here at 1pm. Nothing has changed, pot holes are still here and the weather is not great. We are going back on Wednesday as Molly is booked for a hair cut on Thursday and we are due to go to Blackpool on Friday for one of the grand daughter's 6 year old party on Saturday. 
The last time I was in Blackpool was in 1968 I think and I hated the place. I don't think my feelings will be any different this time.
Busy week ahead then. ( and expensive  ).


----------



## 12boy (15 May 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Having a staffy means they aren't too difficult to keep clean anyway, but one that's anti-rain, and anti-exercise tbh, makes life much easier.
> 
> Life's too short to not have a dog.
> Actually, I think my life will be too short to have another after this one is gone. I would hate to be too old to take proper care of of my dog or to die and leave the dog alone. I always have thought getting a dog is a commitment for the life of the dog.
> ...


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Some people are so ignorant .
> 
> Just remind me, which part of America is Canada in ?


North!


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You might be surprised at the number of Americans that think Canada IS part of America


It is!


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hang on.....I only fancy women....with muscular arms


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

[QUOTE="gavroche, post: 6411540, we are due to go to Blackpool on Friday for one of the grand daughter's 6 year old party on Saturday.
The last time I was in Blackpool was in 1968 I think and I hated the place. I don't think my feelings will be any different this time.
Busy week ahead then. ( and expensive  ). 
[/QUOTE]
We were there in 1968 but only for an evening as we went to see Englebert Humperdinck


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 588832


That is scary.
Even Welshie sans bloomers isn't that muscular


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2021)

Oh what an entertaining afternoon. As I arrived at Morrison's the driver of the BIGGEST BMW I've ever seen, I mean feckin' enormous, was reversing in to the end space of the row next to the access road. This had the effect of blocking the traffic. Driver failed to park and moved to another spot to drive forwards in to. This left about three foot of car sticking out of the space. Failed. Passenger and driver swap over. New driver tries and fails. Reverses out, drives to parent and child places and manages to park.

Big car. Excellent if you like them but learn to drive please.

Kept me occupied for five minutes.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We were there in 1968 but only for an evening as we went to see Englebert Humperdinck


Was he in?


----------



## dave r (15 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 588832



It looks like the head has just been plonked on the shoulders, photoshop?


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh what an entertaining afternoon. As I arrived at Morrison's the driver of the BIGGEST BMW I've ever seen, I mean feckin' enormous, was reversing in to the end space of the row next to the access road. This had the effect of blocking the traffic. Driver failed to park and moved to another spot to drive forwards in to. This left about three foot of car sticking out of the space. Failed. Passenger and driver swap over. New driver tries and fails. Reverses out, drives to parent and child places and manages to park.
> 
> Big car. Excellent if you like them but learn to drive please.
> 
> Kept me occupied for five minutes.


With child or children I expect?


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

dave r said:


> It looks like the head has just been plonked on the shoulders, photoshop?


Looks that way, but no Photoshop.


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> With child or children I expect?


Well the young people who got out of the car along with the middle-aged people may have been children........once upon a time, in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well the young people who got out of the car along with the middle-aged people may have been children........once upon a time, in a galaxy far, far away.


Illegal aliens you mean!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2021)

I have returned. Jab done. Shopping done and put away and I have a coffee and a sandwich.


----------



## gavroche (15 May 2021)

Good evening. As you know, we are going back to Wales on Wednesday so the plan is to go and see our daughter's new house tomorrow ( only from the outside though) and the Range in Exeter on Monday plus pub meal on the way back. Mrs G wants a new three piece suite which she is going to show me. I agreed to buy it for her if I can buy my new Trek as it will probably be the last bike I ever buy due to my age. 
May be I should have a go at the lottery tonight?


----------



## The Rover (15 May 2021)

Afternoon.
I haven’t posted for ages, no specific reason although COVID, ( a bit rough for a couple off weeks ), the vaccination ( a bit off colour ) and a desire to get off the internet for a while are I suppose behind it.

Ive still managed to continue with stalking @PaulSB , I bumped into Paul at the LBS, caught up with him quite innocently whilst on a ride, coincidently I was using one of his routes I’d nicked from strava and then I read he was covering the bar at his local club. By pure chance I’d be invited to go fishing the same day with a friend as my son wanted to give it a bash, I didn’t know the exact location until I picked him up, only the bloody fishing lake next to the club!
No offence Paul but I was relieved not to see you..... although my son caught a roach, a tench and 6 trout. Not bad for the first tIme.

I hope everyone’s well.


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2021)

Nice sunny evening here but just been looking at the webcam at Craignure pier 21 miles away where it is clearly raining heavily as ferry about to depart for the last sailing of the day.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 May 2021)

Apologies for keeping our tubeless sub thread going, I will accept full responsibility if the nobbers and Richard heads find us .


PaulSB said:


> Yes, I'm sure you're correct Mo. If I go back to tubes one criteria will be the wheels are not tubeless ready...........................I suspect this will be extremely difficult to find.


This is my concern .When I eventually get round to buying my new bike. (Ribble cgr maybe) , I want to carry on with clinchers. This maybe a problem as the cycle industry seem determined to push us into using tubeless.


Mo1959 said:


> Would highly recommend Spa Cycles. They will build them pretty much to your choice. The ones on my Sabbath are lovely.


So thanks to Mo. For reminding me There's always Spa Cycles, To cater for the needs of cycling Luddite's like me.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Apologies for keeping our tubeless sub thread going, I will accept full responsibility if the nobbers and Richard heads find us .
> 
> This is my concern .When I eventually get round to buying my new bike. (Ribble cgr maybe) , I want to carry on with clinchers. This maybe a problem as the cycle industry seem determined to push us into using tubeless.


 I suspect you're right, we may get to the point where most people are on tubeless and clinchers are rare.


----------



## 12boy (15 May 2021)

I not only have tubes I have a spare tire around my waist. It is a Dunlop....as in my belly done lop over my belt. Went for a ride after working on my gravel path for an hour or so. When all the mud and gravel is cleared out I can then enjoy putting new gravel in. The ride was nice as I went on a different route than customary. There is a spot that sometimes has these tiny, beautiful, blue orchids but if they will come up they haven't yet. I had hoped to include a pic of these little beauties but you will have to settle for my gravel path work in progress.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

12boy said:


> I not only have tubes I have a spare tire around my waist. It is a Dunlop....as in my belly done lop over my belt. Went for a ride after working on my gravel path for an hour or so. When all the mud and gravel is cleared out I can then enjoy putting new gravel in. The ride was nice as I went on a different route than customary. There is a spot that sometimes has these tiny, beautiful, blue orchids but if they will come up they haven't yet. I had hoped to include a pic of these little beauties but you will have to settle for my gravel path work in progress.


You'd not be telling porkies on those flowers now, would you?


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2021)

I'm moving house tomorrow........check five posts above.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm moving house tomorrow........check five posts above.


You want to catch the ferry?

Or, did you mean six posts above.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

Kinda quiet these last few hours. Where are you all!
Who'll be first up?


----------



## 12boy (16 May 2021)

The blue orchids do exist.


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Kinda quiet these last few hours. Where are you all!


Watching the most recent stage of the Giro d'Italia and another episode of House MD, before heading off for a late puzzle session.



classic33 said:


> Who'll be first up?


Give me a chance to go to bed first!


----------



## numbnuts (16 May 2021)

morning it's


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2021)

Morning 

Very similar to yesterday.....overcast and a bit chilly. I think I will attempt a run this morning. Just see how the legs feel as to how far I go.


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2021)

Morning!!! Went to bed expecting 60% chance of rain at 08.00 but now the sky is clear and forecast for 5%. 10⁰C already.

I'm going to join one of the club runs this morning. Not sure which as it will depend who turns up. Apparently yesterday's turnout was very low and we had reasonable weather compared with everywhere else.

Word on the street locally is things are more difficult in Bolton than the media are telling us. Possibly the same in Blackburn. I've a horrible feeling we won't be set free on June 21st. Have to say there should be a rethink over tomorrow's relaxation.


----------



## gavroche (16 May 2021)

Salut! It is our wedding anniversary today: 34 years 🍾 and of course,it is raining.


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2021)

Congratulations to Mr and Mrs gavroche 🥂👏


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Morning!!! Went to bed expecting 60% chance of rain at 08.00 but now the sky is clear and forecast for 5%. 10⁰C already.
> 
> I'm going to join one of the club runs this morning. Not sure which as it will depend who turns up. Apparently yesterday's turnout was very low and we had reasonable weather compared with everywhere else.
> 
> Word on the street locally is things are more difficult in Bolton than the media are telling us. Possibly the same in Blackburn. I've a horrible feeling we won't be set free on June 21st. Have to say there should be a rethink over tomorrow's relaxation.


Me and MrsD have been saying for ages that the planned Relaxing of rules is very dangerous.
I really hope we are beating it but I expect it to bite us on the bum.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut! It is our wedding anniversary today: 34 years 🍾 and of course,it is raining.


Congrats to you both ......have a nice day.
Are you together today ??


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2021)

Good morning all.
Just thinking what a mixed bunch we are (which is good).
@ColinJ goes to bed at 0400 ??? and gets up at ????
Mo seems to hardly sleep and has completed a 40 mile ride by 0700.
I have got into this cycle were I wake at 0500.....which I find annoying but can't seem to break it.

Well, nana and yogurt for breckie, then a quick wake up stroll followed by a shave and a shower.


----------



## gavroche (16 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Congrats to you both ......have a nice day.
> Are you together today ??


Yes, and for ever more now.


----------



## Drago (16 May 2021)

Like Boris Johnson at a free holiday, I have risen!


----------



## dave r (16 May 2021)

Good morning folks, late this morning, woke about half five for a P then went back to sleep, was lying there thinking I must unlock ready for the carer and when I looked at the clock it was five past seven.


----------



## dave r (16 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut! It is our wedding anniversary today: 34 years 🍾 and of course,it is raining.



Happy anniversary


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2021)

Morning all 

Happy anniversary @gavroche 
It's chucking it down this side of the bay at the moment, hope it clears up in a couple of hours when we hitch the van up and tow across Exmoor.
I've booked a table for four of us at the Lion, for tomorrow's lunch.
Eating inside at last!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut! It is our wedding anniversary today: 34 years 🍾 and of course,it is raining.




Congratulations to you both


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2021)

Morning. I am awake. I can report no side effects from the AZ jab yesterday, not even a sore arm.

Of course it's raining here as well 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2021)

Good morning all. 
I'm having trouble waking up this morning. 
I had some strange dream about being chased by a man with poison snakes at the back of the house we lived in 40 years ago. Then having trouble getting over the footbridge which crossed the main road nearby??

The weather forecast is mixed for today, sunshine and showers. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2021)

Congrats to @gavroche and his missus for putting up with him 

I managed a decent, if slow run. Cool but a very pleasant morning here.


----------



## numbnuts (16 May 2021)

I'm up again and it's still I think it's in for the day and so am I


----------



## numbnuts (16 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut! It is our wedding anniversary today: 34 years 🍾 and of course,it is raining.


WoW well done


----------



## Lee_M (16 May 2021)

Morning all.

Nice and sunny in North Wales which is a nice change 

Woken up by the dog at 3am, as he won't go outside in the dark on his own (how do I end up with dogs like this!), Then woke up with a stonking headache, luckily I have 100s of dihydrocodeine on the cupboard that were my late mothers. 

I know you shouldn't take or keep other people's prescription drugs, but they're the only painkiller that touches the sides when I have a bad head, and I know if I handed them in they'd only get binned, so keep them for such emergencies.

Anyway now that's receded today's job is to paint the bird box I made from old off cuts last week. I'm quite proud of it as my woodworking ability is about the same level as my flying ability


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @ColinJ goes to bed at 0400 ??? and gets up at ????


Well, I am not actually up but I was woken up by a phone call from my bubble pal just before 10:00. She was tucked away in the attic room here when I went to sleep but she had done what you lot do - woke up at silly o'clock and got bored by about 07:00. She had packed up and gone home so she could work on her allotment today. Just thought she should let me know... 

It is a bit late to be going back to sleep but I am in the twilight zone now - awake but not alert. Curiously, I won't feel properly rested unless I go and get some exercise.

It looks like it will be OK until mid-afternoon so perhaps I'll do a ride earlier rather than later.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut! It is our wedding anniversary today: 34 years 🍾 and of course,it is raining.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> I'm having trouble waking up this morning.
> I had some strange dream about being chased by a man with poison snakes at the back of the house we lived in 40 years ago.* Then having trouble getting over the footbridge which crossed the main road nearby??*
> 
> ...


Challenging times ahead?
You entered any pub quizzes, or setting quiz questions?


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Challenging times ahead?
> You entered any pub quizzes, or setting quiz questions?


That's a no to the above. 
Life is sweet at the moment. Kids are away and independent, no worries here.
Subliminally obviously there is, but I don't know what.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> That's a no to the above.
> Life is sweet at the moment. Kids are away and independent, no worries here.
> Subliminally obviously there is, but I don't know what.


Inside or outside at The Mitre tomorrow maybe. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2021)

All this talk of weird sleeping patterns in here........I suddenly came over all tired not long after my breakfast and went for a lie down. Think I actually dozed off a couple of times. Should nip it in the bud though or I will end up awake all night and wanting to sleep during the day.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> All this talk of weird sleeping patterns in here........I suddenly came over all tired not long after my breakfast and went for a lie down. Think I actually dozed off a couple of times. Should nip it in the bud though or I will end up awake all night and wanting to sleep during the day.


Nowt wrong with being awake at night.


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> .......... and of course,it is raining.


Don't blame me.......I'm in Somerset!
And yes it's chucking it down here as well.
Managed to get the caravan pitched and all set up before it started.


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Should nip it in the bud though or I will end up awake all night and wanting to sleep during the day.




In fact, I just dozed off after my breakfast, lunch, er, brunch!

Damn - the forecast has changed while I snoozed. Heavy rain showers expected from 14:00 now.

I'll finish catching up, and maybe just do a quick singlespeed tour of the town before the rain arrives. Lidl and Aldi are both doing nice bags of spinach/watercress/rocket for under 60p. I might pick one up for tonight's salad.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> In fact, I just dozed off after my breakfast, lunch, er, brunch!
> 
> Damn - the forecast has changed while I snoozed. Heavy rain showers expected from 14:00 now.
> 
> I'll finish catching up, and maybe just do a quick singlespeed tour of the town before the rain arrives. Lidl and Aldi are both doing nice bags of spinach/watercress/rocket for under 60p. I might pick one up for tonight's salad.


Not long since it stopped here.


----------



## numbnuts (16 May 2021)

Still


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2021)

Rain's easing off here and it looks a bit brighter to the East.
MrsD's cooking Chicken Kiev and chips for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Still


Not here it ain't.


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2021)

That's us set up for the week now.


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not long since it stopped here.


The rain has stopped and the sun has come out.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2021)

I love this time of year (apart from the rain).
Plants all with buds etc and the sun allowing us to sit out in the garden.


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> The rain has stopped and the sun has come out.


If it stays dry for an hour or so, I will be able to cut the grass again. It is growing at a fast rate.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2021)

MrsD is getting stronger by the day


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD is getting stronger by the day
> View attachment 588981


Her glass looks to be empty.
Maybe she's trying to tell you something.


----------



## 12boy (16 May 2021)

Well done Mr and Mrs G.
I am swilling a strong coffee at the moment and will have my three eggs cooked in sharp cheddar with 2 pieces of wheat bread with Marmite in a while. I will let the garden and the gravel path dry out a bit before digging in the muck to clear the path and plant bush beans in the garden. We had some fairly stout thunder storms last night and everything is soaked. Praps a ride would be nice. It is Sunday and a day of rest might be in order.
Have to wonder...Monkers are you ok? I have missed your acerbic wit.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 May 2021)

Nice and mostly sunny morning here - had a ride around via Moore with no jumper needed!






As you can see by the extension next door - Boris's planning law relaxation has really had an effect!


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 May 2021)

Went for a short walk between rain showers. Going along a few different paths we went through a small wooded are that had a wealth of artwork, wool bombing, and little fairy houses.


----------



## dave r (16 May 2021)

From my facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## Duc gas (16 May 2021)

A nice 5 mile walk around Lyn Crafnant and Lyn Geirionydd for me today with my walking partner Lola, just the one shower to contend with...


----------



## Juan Kog (16 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> The rain has stopped and the sun has come out.


I’m not far away in Snaulbans sunny from about 10 till about 1/2 hour ago , now raining. Mrs JK and I were out for a walk, last 5 minutes we were power walking to avoid a soaking.


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Her glass looks to be empty.
> Maybe she's trying to tell you something.


She was.
I did.
She drank


----------



## Dave7 (16 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Went for a short walk between rain showers. Going along a few different paths we went through a small wooded are that had a wealth of artwork, wool bombing, and little fairy houses.
> View attachment 588994
> 
> View attachment 588995


Poor teddy.
Did you phone the RSPCT's ?


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I’m not far away in Snaulbans sunny from about 10 till about 1/2 hour ago , now raining. Mrs JK and I were out for a walk, last 5 minutes we were power walking to avoid a soaking.


The rain has arrived here again now. No grass cutting today.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2021)

Seems Scotland is getting better weather for a change. Short sleeve walk in the sun done. That’s around 33,000 steps for the day and my tootsies are sore.


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Damn - the forecast has changed while I snoozed. Heavy rain showers expected from 14:00 now.





classic33 said:


> Not long since it stopped here.





Mo1959 said:


> Seems Scotland is getting better weather for a change. Short sleeve walk in the sun done. That’s around 33,000 steps for the day and my tootsies are sore.


I'm only 20-ish kms (12-ish miles) down the valley from Classic but I got lucky and managed to nip out here on my singlespeed bike while we still had sunny conditions. I could see black clouds in the distance in all directions but Todmorden (for once) was sitting in a nice oasis of sunshine. The black clouds are creeping in now that I am home so I think that the rain _will _come, only a few hours later than forecast.

I did an extra little loop to Lidl, taking in a 3rd hill once I had picked up my shopping bag (rucksack) and D-lock. These hills are nothing much with low gears - a few hundred metres at 5-10%, but a whole different thing when stuck in a 52/19 gear.

Only 8 km (5 miles) ridden but 125 metres (410 ft) of ascent squeezed in. It's enough on singlespeed to get the pulse rate up and give the legs a workout. The climbs also require some upper body work too - I am pulling hard on the bars to counter the effort needed to force the cranks round on the steeper ramps. 

I just discovered that I had forgotten to add my next blood test appointment to my diary. They used to send reminders, but that has stopped since Covid-19 came along. If I don't note appointments in my diary as soon as I hear about them, they do tend to slip my mind. Fortunately, the date I chose for my second jab is the day before the blood test, and both dates are NOT the date that British Gas are coming to look at my agoraphobic smart meters. (The readings would probably _like_ to leave the house, but they seem reluctant to...)


----------



## numbnuts (16 May 2021)

I had a sleep  and guess what it's still


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm only 20-ish kms (12-ish miles) down the valley from Classic but I got lucky and managed to nip out here on my singlespeed bike while we still had sunny conditions. I could see black clouds in the distance in all directions but Todmorden (for once) was sitting in a nice oasis of sunshine. The black clouds are creeping in now that I am home so I think that the rain _will _come, only a few hours later than forecast.
> 
> I did an extra little loop to Lidl, taking in a 3rd hill once I had picked up my shopping bag (rucksack) and D-lock. These hills are nothing much with low gears - a few hundred metres at 5-10%, but a whole different thing when stuck in a 52/19 gear.
> 
> ...


Non here since it stopped earlier this afternoon. Not looking as though it will in daylight hours either.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> She was.
> I did.
> She drank


Good to hear.


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2021)

No rain here for about 4 hours, sun's out and my solar panel has fully charged my leisure battery.
Had a nice hot shower earlier.
Sat under our sun canopy enjoying a beer.
Life is sweet.


----------



## numbnuts (16 May 2021)

It's stopped


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Non here since it stopped earlier this afternoon. Not looking as though it will in daylight hours either.


Apparently, only a couple of brief, light showers in Hebden Bridge...

It has been trying to rain here for a few hours but somehow not managed it! There is water up there just waiting to fall, but it hasn't yet.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 May 2021)

In Windsor, it is pouring with rain


----------



## pawl (16 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> In Windsor, it is pouring with rain



Not had any rain at all todayForcast was for rain from 2 PM


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 May 2021)

It's been raining here - got my bike ride at the right time!


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's stopped



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j4yciSrPaNA


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2021)

No rain here at all. Not a drop. But then this is Lancashire where the sun always shines 🤔 Horwich, down the road in Greater Manchester, rain, hail, thunder, lightning, flooding.

Great ride today with a bunch of people I haven't seen in ages. Excellent. Very surprised by the pace as we averaged 17.2 on the ride, I had 16.6 by the time I got home.

Strava says I've ridden 327 miles in the past 8 days. I'm not surprised, I'm gobsmacked!!


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Strava says I've ridden 327 miles in the past 8 days. I'm not surprised, I'm gobsmacked!!


Pah... I've done 569! Oh, that's a km total. Ok, I've done (calculates...) _354 _miles!

Oh, _in the past 8 days_ - My total is for the whole of 2021 so far...

[Grudging respect mode]
Well done!
[/Grudging respect mode]

I'm just trying to lull you into a false sense of security. I'll 'ave you in the second half of the year!


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Pah... I've done 569! Oh, that's a km total. Ok, I've done (calculates...) _354 _miles!
> 
> Oh, _in the past 8 days_ - My total is for the whole of 2021 so far...
> 
> ...


His mileage will have been flatter though


----------



## neil_merseyside (16 May 2021)

12boy said:


> <SNIP> and will have my three eggs cooked in sharp cheddar <SNIP> with Marmite in a while. <SNIP/>



I generally cook eggs in a pan, and marmite  (this week) sometimes it's nearly


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> His mileage will have been flatter though


He does do a lot of hilly stuff, and I have been doing fewer hilly rides than usual...


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2021)

Morning. Another slightly gloomy and overcast start with the chance of showers and more proper rain by afternoon. Suppose I should head out early again and avoid the worst. I try and avoid wet roads with the better bikes so might just take the hybrid again.


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2021)

Morning all


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2021)

Duc gas said:


> A nice 5 mile walk around Lyn Crafnant and Lyn Geirionydd for me today with my walking partner Lola, just the one shower to contend with...


A nice looking dog.
I am not a doggie person but he is nice. Is he as pleasant as he appears ??


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> His mileage will have been flatter though


No doubt it was all down hill with the wind behind


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2021)

G'day cobbers.
Up at Mo0'clock again.
I got up at 0500, thought "this is stupid" so got back in bed......it lasted 10 minutes.....no chance of sleep again. So here I am.
The plan was for an early morning walk but the weather says differently.
Plenty of 'bitty' jobs that need doing though.


----------



## Paulus (17 May 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It has finally stopped raining, for a while anyway. 
The back garden is under water and more rains forecast for this afternoon. 

After all the normal duties, I am heading on down to my son's place to help him out digging up an old concrete base and level the ground to make a base for a new shed.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Duc gas (17 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A nice looking dog.
> I am not a doggie person but he is nice. Is he as pleasant as he appears ??


Lola is a lovely dog she’s just 14 months old. The only problem is that after a good daily walk (I’m finding some fantastic routes)I can’t be bothered with a cycle ride....


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2021)

Duc gas said:


> Lola is a lovely dog she’s just 14 months old. The only problem is that after a good daily walk (I’m finding some fantastic routes)I can’t be bothered with a cycle ride....


Classic will have the solution to that (quite simple reallly).........
get a bike for the dog .
No thanks needed.......no really.


----------



## Drago (17 May 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2021)

Morning all 

Freedom!!!! (sort of).

I always sleep well in the caravan. Had an early night last night and slept straight through. Woken up by the sun shining through the Heki.
Taking doggie for a walk over Dunkery Beacon this morning, then meeting up with our best mates from Minehead for lunch in the Lion.


----------



## Salad Dodger (17 May 2021)

Good morning world! 

Today has dawned a bit cloudy and there has been overnight rain down here in Planet Thanet. 

Today I shall mainly be chauferring Mrs Salad about. She is getting her hair cut this morning, and having her second jab this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (17 May 2021)

Good morning folks


----------



## Duc gas (17 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Classic will have the solution to that (quite simple reallly).........
> get a bike for the dog .
> No thanks needed.......no really.


She’d peddle faster than me 😂


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2021)

Cooooe. We have sun at the moment. Today I have to drop Mr WD'S prescription off at the docs, get a few carrots and that's it.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2021)

I am back. 32 miles done. Cool and overcast but apart from the slightest drizzle up on the moor, it remained dry. 

Breakfast now.


----------



## oldwheels (17 May 2021)

Another nice dry day in forecast. No idea where yesterday went but it was warm and sunny anyway.
Paddleboarding seems to be the new local thing. Saw several local vans loaded with them heading for the harbour. 
One of the vans I noticed was driven by the grandson of the wee lassie aged 17 I employed in the office when I first came here. 
Ye Gods. Where has the time gone.
The family now all have well kept matching vans I notice. The now grandfather used to run the most dreadful heaps and when he owned a couple of pubs ran them on a mixture old old chip oil and diesel. You could smell him coming.
Son back from Taiwan but cannot go over there yet as they are getting a new central heating system installed and the house is in chaos. Air source heat pump and a water based heating system.
He also has an eye watering estimate for the renovation of our Aberdeen flat which I will pay for. Flat is not worth anything much as it is so hopefully a good investment.
Must go and rest my eyes now. Spending too much time looking at computers is not doing any good so need to see an optician when I can get off to Oban.


----------



## pawl (17 May 2021)

Morning all Rain forecast for 11AM.Yesterday rain was forecast from 2PM stayed dry all day

I believe politicians write the weather forecast.Promise a lot and give us sod all.


----------



## postman (17 May 2021)

I don't know if this is the right thread to post in.But here goes anyway.I don't remember much about the accident,but i have a fading bruise at the side of my head and a black eye on my right side.I was up a small pair of step ladders,cleaning the inside of the top wardrobe cupboards.I was using warm water and Fairy liquid. Mrs P was passing me the bucket I noticed on the bottle it said dissolves fat quickly,i remember turning and saying maybe we ought to start showering in this,it was then everything went black and i blacked out.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No doubt it was all down hill with the wind behind


Nay, you don't still believe in the mythical Tail Wind do you?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2021)

I have returned from taking Mr WD'S prescription into o town. 

I just had to shoot a squirrel. Mr WD saw it a few days ago not moving very much. Clearly it was sick. I know my neighbour had the rat man in to poison rats and it must have eaten some.

It was very ill and the kindest thing to do was to put it out of it's misery.

A shot to the back of the neck was the most humane way to do it.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned from taking Mr WD'S prescription into o town.
> 
> I just had to shoot a squirrel. Mr WD saw it a few days ago not moving very much. Clearly it was sick. I know my neighbour had the rat man in to poison rats and it must have eaten some.
> 
> ...


Where's Mr WD now, and is he safe?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 May 2021)

Right - That's it

Caution has been thrown to the wind

I have had a haircut !!!!!


Went to a different barber - amazingly not a turk in sight - didn;t know they still existed
Nice young lady just cut my hair
no setting ears on fire
no exaggerated flourishes with scissors
no fancy lotions
Just a hair cut

I'll go there again!

Oh - to top it all - we have a table booked in a local pub/restaurant tomorrow night


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where's Mr WD now, and is he safe?




He is quite safe


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> He is quite safe


Does he know that!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where's Mr WD now, and is he safe?


He's lying at the bottom of the garden in his squirrel outfit


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> He's lying at the bottom of the garden in his squirrel outfit


Playing dead, waiting until it's safe to move?


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

Duc gas said:


> Lola is a lovely dog she’s just 14 months old. The only problem is that after a good daily walk (I’m finding some fantastic routes)I can’t be bothered with a cycle ride....


Do the ride first? 

Obviously, it could not be a really tiring one or you would have the same problem the other way round! 

I don't understand the not being able to snooze once awake thing. My alarm went off at 10:30 and I have had 2 x 20 minute snoozes already and it is only 11:25!


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Do the ride first?
> 
> Obviously, it could not be a really tiring one or you would have the same problem the other way round!
> 
> I don't understand the not being able to snooze once awake thing. My alarm went off at 10:30 and I have had 2 x 20 minute snoozes already and it is only 11:25!


If you snooze you're no longer awake.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Do the ride first?
> 
> Obviously, it could not be a really tiring one or you would have the same problem the other way round!
> 
> I don't understand the not being able to snooze once awake thing. My alarm went off at 10:30 and I have had 2 x 20 minute snoozes already and it is only 11:25!


But you only went to bed at 0400


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2021)

It has been lashing down here for 2 hours.
We now have thunder and lightning.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> If you snooze you're no longer awake.


Pedant! 

The truth is that I was still so tired first time that I was only awake long enough to click the snooze button. Second time, I wouldn't have stayed awake if I hadn't put the lights and tech on. 

If I don't manage it before then, at least once I am on holiday in Devon I will be sleeping more normal hours so I am in sync with the family and have enough time for long rides and walks. I will try to stick to the new regime once I get back. That is still well over a month away though.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It has been lashing down here for 2 hours.
> We now have thunder and lightning.


Whut???

no sign of rain here - and you aren't that far away!!

weather is weird - weather in Widnes is even weirder


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> But you only went to bed at 0400


That's when I finished on here. It was nearly 05:00 when I finished playing computer games!

Not doing well with my crossword puzzle book though...

05:01: "Nuts - dish left in mine (6, 5)" 

05:02: Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Does he know that!




He didn't hang around while I did the deed so perhaps not.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> He's lying at the bottom of the garden in his squirrel outfit


----------



## Drago (17 May 2021)

Heavy hailstorm and thunder here.


----------



## dave r (17 May 2021)

we've just had the heaviest hail storm I've seen for a long time, it lasted about ten minutes and from where I'm sitting I could see the hail bouncing off the shed roof, I popped out to check on my young sweet peas afterwards, I was expecting casualties but all are still intact.


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2021)

After the  while I was out for a walk  we now have bloody typical


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2021)

Good Lunchtime to you all. Sunshine and showers here. It rained hard at 8.30 so we binned the ride plans which is just as well as I have a bucket load of stuff to do before going away tomorrow. We're heading off to Sowerby Bridge for a couple of days - just wanted to warn the Border Patrol. The plan is to sneak in near Littleborough and walk to The Rain Stone near Blackstone Edge. Following day we have a walk round Hardcastle Crags. No walk planned yet for Thursday.

Going away! First time since January 2019!!! YEAH!!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2021)

Blue skies and sunshine for us
Hoorah 

Beef dinner for is today with roast pots, roast carrots, Peas and gravy


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We're heading off to Sowerby Bridge for a couple of days


Not top of my list of holiday destinations... 


PaulSB said:


> The plan is to sneak in near Littleborough and walk to The Rain Stone near Blackstone Edge.


Is that an auto-corrected typo for *Aiggin Stone*? I was talking the other day about walking up the Roman road again some time.



PaulSB said:


> Following day we have a walk round Hardcastle Crags.


One of my favourite local walks. The Gibson Mill centre cafe appears to be open again.

Speaking of walks round Hardcastle Crags, and Gibson Mill... 


ColinJ said:


> This is a real conversation which took place at the National Trust beauty spot of Hardcastle Crags, near Hebden Bridge:
> 
> *Man in car, anxiously*: "So, the only car park is here, and the visitor centre is a mile that way...?"
> 
> ...





ColinJ said:


> I think that I did mutter under my breath something along the lines of "_Sorry!_ I didn't realise that they were disabled..." !
> 
> (They didn't appear to be, and I'm sure that the driver would have said "How do I get my disabled children there?" if they had been.***)
> 
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

BTW, @PaulSB... If you are still in the area on Saturday (sounds like you probably won't be though...) you'd be welcome to join us on my *forum walk* from Todmorden.


----------



## 12boy (17 May 2021)

Postman, hoping you are ok and can figure out the cause of your blacking out.
Weather has been good enough to dry the garden for planting and the gravel path for digging. That first and then a ride. 
Be safe and well.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

12boy said:


> Postman, hoping you are ok and can figure out the cause of your blacking out.


Hmm...

I am trying to work out if you are not getting postman's subtle English humour, or subtly _pretending_ not to understand!  

PS If the former, I can translate!


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

Here's a link to the *National Trust info on Hardcastle Crags*.

It's a very popular beauty spot. What a lot of people don't know is that it was very nearly submerged under a reservoir decades back. Yorkshire Water had planned to dam the valley and flood it. Fortunately, those plans were abandoned and the land was donated to the National Trust so it could be the kept the way it is.

Oh wow, I just found a fascinating and amazingly detailed document on Hardcastle Crags - pdf file available *HERE*.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 May 2021)

dave r said:


> we've just had the heaviest hail storm I've seen for a long time, it lasted about ten minutes and from where I'm sitting I could see the hail bouncing off the shed roof, I popped out to check on my young sweet peas afterwards, I was expecting casualties but all are still intact.


. 

No hail here in Binley 😀😀


----------



## Lee_M (17 May 2021)

Afternoon all.

Woke up this morning ready for the first ride of our clubs Tour de Velo (5 specific rides over 5 weeks), opened the curtains to torrential rain, so went back to bed while the other half went to run her first official indoor spin class for a year. Thought it might clear up this afternoon, which it did but it also got windy and blew a fence panel down, so that became the afternoon job. 

Can't be bothered going out now, so sat in the garden bar instead.

Must try and get out sometime, not been out for 2 weeks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 May 2021)

Good afternoon folks,
We're having a thunderstorm at the moment, and torrential rain yet again ( having put up some guttering and a water butt a couple of weeks ago I thought to myself that should ensure the driest summer in years )
I need to take a package to the Post Office but I'm not going out in this, I'll wait for it to ease off, if it ever does ☔️⛈


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2021)

I'm repeating myself, must be old age  ...........but it's again


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It has been lashing down here for 2 hours.
> We now have thunder and lightning.


Been trying to snow over Bradford way.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good Lunchtime to you all. Sunshine and showers here. It rained hard at 8.30 so we binned the ride plans which is just as well as I have a bucket load of stuff to do before going away tomorrow. We're heading off to Sowerby Bridge for a couple of days - just wanted to warn the Border Patrol. The plan is to sneak in near Littleborough and walk to The Rain Stone near Blackstone Edge. Following day we have a walk round Hardcastle Crags. No walk planned yet for Thursday.
> 
> Going away! First time since January 2019!!! YEAH!!


I'll have to have a word in a few ears.

You sure Hardcastle Craggs is open. If not parking won't be cheap. Will the walk be in the early hours?


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You sure Hardcastle Craggs is open. If not parking won't be cheap. Will the walk be in the early hours?


I checked earlier - it _is_. They did say that the car parks can be busy at times, but with the schools back and mid-week, even in pandemic times, surely _not_? Free parking if Paul is a National Trust Member...


----------



## Paulus (17 May 2021)

Good afternoon peeps.
Several tons of rubble and paving slabs shifted into the skip at my sons place, quite a good workout. We got it done before the rain and thunder turned up.
I managed to cycle home from his place between the heavy showers and not get wet, he is only 4 miles away, but I took my chance and made a dash for it.
I have the leftovers from the weekends Chinese takeaway for tea tonight.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I checked earlier - it _is_. They did say that the car parks can be busy at times, but with the schools back and mid-week, even in pandemic times, surely _not_? Free parking if Paul is a National Trust Member...


Fair enough.
Map, compass, waterproofs and emergency supplies for the walk to Hardcastle Craggs. 
They could cross on to the other bank and see Tom Bell's Cave on the return leg. Then they've only the Mad Axeman to bother about.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Been trying to snow over Bradford way.


Crazy weather patterns at the moment.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Crazy weather patterns at the moment.


Sun is out here, at present.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> They could cross on to the other bank and see Tom Bell's Cave on the return leg.


That's one that I hadn't heard about... Ah!






classic33 said:


> Then they've only the Mad Axeman to bother about.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sun is out here, at present.


And here.
It is quite cold though.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

I forgot to mention... I nipped out this afternoon on my singlespeed bike after earlier heavy showers had stopped. I had waited until the road surface started to dry up, but there were still deep puddles in a few places. I did my 2 little hills, got my Metro, and headed for home. 

It was a bit busy out because the schools had just finished for the day. I was riding down a local backstreet and saw 2 girls walking towards me, ahead of their mums. Suddenly one of the girls started running. The other took off in hot pursuit of her pal. They were both laughing. Nice to see kids getting some exercise and enjoying themselves... Then I spotted something slip unnoticed from under the arm of girl #2. It was an object about 15" x 10" in size, about 1" deep, encased in a pink sleeve. Er, that looked an awful lot like a... 

My thought process was rudely interrupted by an angry cry from mum #2... "_*Gemma, have ya dropped ya blaady new laptop in that effing puddle!!!*_" '_Gemma_' screeched to a halt, looked down under arm, looked back at the puddle, and... burst into tears! 

Oh dear!


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I forgot to mention... I nipped out this afternoon on my singlespeed bike after earlier heavy showers had stopped. I had waited until the road surface started to dry up, but there were still deep puddles in a few places. I did my 2 little hills, got my Metro, and headed for home.
> 
> It was a bit busy out because the schools had just finished for the day. I was riding down a local backstreet and saw 2 girls walking towards me, ahead of their mums. Suddenly one of the girls started running. The other took off in hot pursuit of her pal. They were both laughing. Nice to see kids getting some exercise and enjoying themselves... Then I spotted something slip unnoticed from under the arm of girl #2. It was an object about 15" x 10" in size, about 1" deep, encased in a pink sleeve. Er, that looked an awful lot like a...
> 
> ...


Oh eck.

Good to hear you beat yon "Metro Marauder".


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's one that I hadn't heard about... Ah!



You'd not heard of Tom Bell!
That cave actually exits on the other side of the hill. Nearly high enough to walk out. Neither entrance big enough to take a horse and rider.

You might hear "something" not natural, or possibly see something, but don't stop or look back...


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 May 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> .
> 
> No hail here in Binley 😀😀



It arrived at about 4. 30 this afternoon 😂😂


----------



## postman (17 May 2021)

I have ordered all my medicines in one go.Got fed up of doing two orders and two walks to the chemist.Chemist is so busy we all have to wait.They have taken over Lloyds Chemist so they have all of Meanwood.So I have stretched out some of the drops and I can now get everything on one visit,I'm not stupid.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

postman said:


> I have ordered all my medicines in one go.Got fed up of doing two orders and two walks to the chemist.Chemist is so busy we all have to wait.They have taken over Lloyds Chemist so they have all of Meanwood.So I have stretched out some of the drops and I can now get everything on one visit,I'm not stupid.


*You could get probably them delivered free*? 

I prefer to walk down to my local pharmacy for my warfarin. There is rarely more than 1 person ahead of me. Often I get served straight away.


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I checked earlier - it _is_. They did say that the car parks can be busy at times, but with the schools back and mid-week, even in pandemic times, surely _not_? Free parking if Paul is a National Trust Member...


Thanks for the concern. We've parked there before, it's not usually busy.

The Rain Stone is one of the Stanza Stones carved with Simon Armitage's poetry. We are collecting them.

The Aiggin Stone is a mediaeval waymarker which stands on the boundary between God's favourite counties!


----------



## PaulSB (17 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *You could get probably them delivered free*?
> 
> I prefer to walk down to my local pharmacy for my warfarin. There is rarely more than 1 person ahead of me. Often I get served straight away.


Trouble is these people are threatening the existence of local pharmacies which communities rely on.

Our chemist delivers for free and used to drop everything in the back porch. Things have changed and a signature is required now which means waiting in all day. I usually walk over the hill to get mine.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 May 2021)

postman said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread to post in.But here goes anyway.I don't remember much about the accident,but i have a fading bruise at the side of my head and a black eye on my right side.I was up a small pair of step ladders,cleaning the inside of the top wardrobe cupboards.I was using warm water and Fairy liquid. Mrs P was passing me the bucket I noticed on the bottle it said dissolves fat quickly,i remember turning and saying maybe we ought to start showering in this,it was then everything went black and i blacked out.



After that remark, I think your injuries would be considered minor. I think I would probably be wary of falling asleep tonight


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Trouble is these people are threatening the existence of local pharmacies which communities rely on.
> 
> Our chemist delivers for free and used to drop everything in the back porch. Things have changed and a signature is required now which means waiting in all say._"I usually walk over the hill to get mine."_


I go round the bend* for mine.

* Usually more than once.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Trouble is these people are threatening the existence of local pharmacies which communities rely on.


TBH, I feel the same way about them. I am capable of walking to the pharmacy, I need the exercise, and it gets me out of the house and away from the computer for a while.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks for the concern. We've parked there before, it's not usually busy.
> 
> The Rain Stone is one of the Stanza Stones carved with Simon Armitage's poetry. We are collecting them.
> 
> The Aiggin Stone is a mediaeval waymarker which stands on the boundary between God's favourite counties!


You want to try and make it rain!!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FYMWoZbR3tg

The Aiggin Stone.
https://m.megalithic.co.uk/article.php?sid=46513

The carpark at Hardcastle Craggs was closed for the best part of the last year.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2021)

Been a very good day weather wise - totally unlike the forecast.
Went to Porlock earlier and bought another new pair of shoes - these are more 'walking' than 'dress'.






Had a very nice lunch at the Lion with our best mates.
I decided to treat them and I picked up the tab. They're worth it.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The Rain Stone is one of the Stanza Stones carved with Simon Armitage's poetry. We are collecting them.


I hadn't heard of that/those.

You obviously go to the Crags at quieter times. Sunny summer weekend days and Bank Holidays can be a nightmare - I have been down there and encountered traffic jams on Midgehole Rd going back hundreds of metres as drivers queue to get in!

There is a small car park up on Widdop Rd with a more direct route down to Gibson Mill.


----------



## dave r (17 May 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> It arrived at about 4. 30 this afternoon 😂😂



I thought I'd share it.


----------



## 12boy (18 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I am trying to work out if you are not getting postman's subtle English humour, or subtly _pretending_ not to understand!
> 
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2021)

12boy said:


> So it is a joke? I have very low blood pressure and have passed out in a public place a dozen times after sitting for a while and then taking a few steps. Falling off a stepladder and hurting myself would piss me off although someone watching might find it funny. So, ColinJ, explain it to me, please.


You've caught me just before I turn in for the night! I have flaked out a few times myself so I wouldn't find it funny '_in real life_' but this is my take on the post...



postman said:


> I don't remember much about the accident,but i have a fading bruise at the side of my head and a black eye on my right side.I was up a small pair of step ladders,cleaning the inside of the top wardrobe cupboards.I was using warm water and Fairy liquid


It sounds like postie was doing exactly what you thought he was doing...



postman said:


> Mrs P was passing me the bucket


Oh, his wife was there too. It is a small step ladder so she can reach up to him with the bucket. (Or do anything else at close range... )



postman said:


> I noticed on the bottle it said dissolves fat quickly,


The bucket contains 'Fairy Liquid' - I don't know if you have that in the USA? It's for cleaning dishes, so it dissolves fat quickly...



postman said:


> i remember turning and saying maybe we ought to start showering in this...


Hang on, this is getting risky! Mrs P should wash in something that dissolves fat quickly. OMG - postie is calling his wife '_fat_' to her face! 



postman said:


> it was then everything went black and i blacked out.


An indignant Mrs P takes a swing at postie, punching him in the right eye, which turns black. He lands on the floor and knocks himself unconscious, leaving a bruise on the side of the head! 

Alternatively, he fell off a step ladder! My money is on the make-believe angry wife.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You want to try and make it rain!!
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FYMWoZbR3tg
> 
> ...



Presumably that was because of Covid-19? I have a feeling National Trust shut down everything but could be wrong.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I hadn't heard of that/those.
> 
> You obviously go to the Crags at quieter times. Sunny summer weekend days and Bank Holidays can be a nightmare - I have been down there and encountered traffic jams on Midgehole Rd going back hundreds of metres as drivers queue to get in!
> 
> There is a small car park up on Widdop Rd with a more direct route down to Gibson Mill.


We avoid going anywhere at weekends and especially bank holidays!!! Pensioners, the midweek grey ££. I've parked there twice midweek or Friday without any problems. We do tend to arrive early - 9.30/10.30 - depending on the length of the walk when most folk are still making their picnic!!! 😂

Living where you do you should search out the Stanza Stones. It's great fun, so far all on decent walks and you do have to find them, no big sign post saying "Stanza Stone 👉" My favourite is The Beck Stone on Ilkley Moor. There's a trail of +/-50 miles from Marsden to Ilkley which connects them all. The circular walk in Marsden, lovely place, finished off with fish 'n' chips is excellent.

We may visit the Aiggin Stone as well, depends on time, weather, tiredness etc.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2021)

Well talk about great service. On Sunday night I ordered a rather lovely jacket from Lusso - it's called The Rivington.* I've seen people wearing it but didn't know who made it till Sunday when a friend turned up in one on the Club Ride. Ordered Sunday 20.00 and delivery today at 10-11.00.

* Given I live 40 minutes from the top of the iconic Sheephouse Lane climb on Rivington Moor it seems very appropriate.

At the same time I ordered a great little bar bag from Lead Out. Delivery is Wednesday by FedEx. Good? No. Excellent? Yes. Why? It's shipped from Los Angeles!!!! 😎


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2021)

Morning. I’m sittting here swithering between walking or a short bimble.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I’m sittting here *swithering* between walking or a short bimble.


Ooooh. New word alert! Love this one, so much more descriptive than dithering.

I must try to use this one, especially today when all six of us are capable of a very good swither.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooh. New word alert! Love this one, so much more descriptive than dithering.
> 
> I must try to use this one, especially today when all six of us are capable of a very good swither.


Never thought about it. It’s a word used a lot up here so not sure if it’s just a more Scottish thing or not.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Never thought about it. It’s a word used a lot up here so not sure if it’s just a more Scottish thing or not.


I had to Google it.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I’m sittting here swithering between walking or a short bimble.


A compromise is called for.
You could go for a balk
Or
A wimble.


----------



## Drago (18 May 2021)

I have risen!

If the rain golds off long enough I may cut the grass and trim my bush.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2021)

Ooooooo. I've won a trophy 🏆 for 10,000 posts. Yeah! That's 13 years, 10 months, 7 days or 5060 days or 437,184,000 seconds

1.97 posts per day. Hardly prolific by some standards.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooooo. I've won a trophy 🏆 for 10,000 posts. Yeah! That's 13 years, 10 months, 7 days or 5060 days or 437,184,000 seconds
> 
> 1.97 posts per day. Hardly prolific by some standards.


Do you not have anything else to do......unlike me.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2021)

And another thing....


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2021)

And btw... ....


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2021)

Hmmmm, grey and a bit breezy. Possibly not the best weather to be trundling around a Pennine moor but hey ho.......

Our neighbour kindly offered to put the bins out tonight for the four pensioner households on our row who are away. I can only think he didn't check the bin calendar. It's blue, grey and brown bins this week.......so including his own that's 15 bins to put out and get back in!  I'm taking pity on him and putting mine out before we go.

Now let's talk picnics. A decent picnic is an integral part of a good day's walking - think cycling and cafe stops. Essential ingredients would include either mini Melton Mowbray pies or a Scotch egg made with Cumberland sausage. Yesterday I allowed Mrs P to do the picnic shop. There are no pies or eggs to be found. My gruntle is dissed.

The picnic is ideally followed by a snooze on a sheltered grassy bank in the sun. You may gather I'm not the most serious of walkers. 

OK folks I must go. Stretching to do. Substandard picnic and coffee to make. Car to load up.

Behave - I may pop in to check. Take care.


----------



## dave r (18 May 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm, grey and a bit breezy. Possibly not the best weather to be trundling around a Pennine moor but hey ho.......
> 
> Our neighbour kindly offered to put the bins out tonight for the four pensioner households on our row who are away. I can only think he didn't check the bin calendar. It's blue, grey and brown bins this week.......so including his own that's 15 bins to put out and get back in!  I'm taking pity on him and putting mine out before we go.
> 
> ...


As soon as I read "picnics" I thought MINI PORK PIES !!!
Grounds for a divorce there.


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2021)

Morning all 

Another day in Pikey Pensioner Paradise beckons. 
There are now 3 vans on site. All pensioner couples. All driving 4 x 4s. All got small terriers...........I think I recognise a pattern.


----------



## Drago (18 May 2021)

Well, the grass is very wet. Unless it dries out wuickly before the rain arrives I don't think the lawnmower will be coming out today.


----------



## Salad Dodger (18 May 2021)

Good morning world! 

Today has dawned bright and cheerful, although the forecast is for showers starting soon. Not so great as we are leading a walking group this morning. 
But at least we are allowed to all walk as one group (usually about 10 or 12) rather than having to split into 6's and pretend not to know each other when we get to the coffee stop. 

Tonight will be a ukulele zoom meeting, including the first practice of songs for a live performance in October. It will take us until at least then to get the hang of it..... 

Have a good day, all.


----------



## Paulus (18 May 2021)

Morning all.
The sun is shining at the moment, it won't last. Too bright , too early As old Boys brigade Captain used to say. 



PaulSB said:


> Now let's talk picnics. A decent picnic is an integral part of a good day's walking - think cycling and cafe stops. Essential ingredients would include either mini Melton Mowbray pies or a Scotch egg made with Cumberland sausage. Yesterday I allowed Mrs P to do the picnic shop. There are no pies or eggs to be found. My gruntle is dissed.


On the subject of picnics, I agree with you. No scotch eggs or pork pies and it is not a picnic.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2021)

Morning happy campers. It was sunny 15 minutes ago. Now it looks like the heavens are about to open


Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2021)

A walk it was. Lovely 9.3 miles and even included a hill. Best part of the day. Part road and part trail.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 May 2021)

Lovely photos as always Mo . I admire the way you keep the motorway interchange, the massive industrial complex and huge rail freight yard out of the pictures .


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Lovely photos as always Mo . I admire the way you keep the motorway interchange, the massive industrial complex and huge rail freight yard out of the pictures .


Thank feck I don't live near anything like that..........I am a real country lover.  My worst nightmare would be living in or close to a city.


----------



## Lee_M (18 May 2021)

Morning all, bright and sunny here, but yet more rain expected, so suspect the trip to band practice will be in the car and not on the bike.


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2021)

Morning, it's not  yet normal service will resume shortly


----------



## pawl (18 May 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> If the rain golds off long enough I may cut the grass and trim my bush.





No comment


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 May 2021)

Good Morning folks,
Blue bin day and the weekly veg box has been delivered, it felt a bit heavier than usual with an extra box on top. Looks like Mrs Tenkaykev has been adding extras to the weekly order, I will forgive her on this occasion 😀
All from the Black Isle Brewery, we've had some of their beers before and really rate them.
I'm really enjoying the richer Stouts so I'm trying out various brews.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Thank feck I don't live near anything like that..........I am a real country lover.  My worst nightmare would be living in or close to a city.


To stop my self becoming to envious of your home territory, I think of Scottish winters and midges in the summer.


----------



## pawl (18 May 2021)

Morning.The sun is out .The sky is blue there’s not a cloud to spoil the view Until according to the BBC weather forecast 1400 hr


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2021)

And........it's raining!
First stop this morning - LIDL in Minehead.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Well, the grass is very wet. Unless it dries out wuickly before the rain arrives I don't think the lawnmower will be coming out today.








It’s not a problem Drago ^^^^^ . I spotted these signs on a section of grass verge on yesterdays ride.


----------



## oldwheels (18 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another day in Pikey Pensioner Paradise beckons.
> There are now 3 vans on site. All pensioner couples. All driving 4 x 4s. All got small terriers...........I think I recognise a pattern.


I thought it was compulsory particularly on Caravan Club sites for all pensioners with caravans to have a minimum of two small dogs per unit. Breed variable according to whatever is currently fashionable.


----------



## oldwheels (18 May 2021)

Forecast says sunny but currently spits of rain. Got some rubbish out into the car so dump visit after 10 o'clock when they open.
Deer have been prancing over my recently sown wldflower patch in my garden as I left the gate open and the polytunnel used to act as a barrier. Probably come and eat all the flowers once they grow. Vermin but we cannot get rid of them. Too many houses around now to shoot them.
In the local cemetery even artificial flowers get snipped off to check the taste.
Looking out it is now raining more seriously.
A holiday house further down the street has cars arrived with bikes. Last year they took up 4 car spaces with 2 cars but par for the course for tourists. Two unfit looking wimmen just went off on bikes so they may get wet but I notice the car with bike racks has gone also so they can bail anytime.


----------



## Sterlo (18 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well talk about great service. On Sunday night I ordered a rather lovely jacket from Lusso - it's called The Rivington.* I've seen people wearing it but didn't know who made it till Sunday when a friend turned up in one on the Club Ride. Ordered Sunday 20.00 and delivery today at 10-11.00.
> 
> * Given I live 40 minutes from the top of the iconic Sheephouse Lane climb on Rivington Moor it seems very appropriate.
> 
> ...


If the Lusso is the one I've found, WOW that's ...stripey, have you gone blue or multi?


----------



## Drago (18 May 2021)

Despite my misgivings the grass dried enough to cut. Not as dry as I would have liked, but good enough. Trimmed my bush too.

@Juan Kog I have an area jn my back garden about 4 metres square that I deliverately leave to nature for the insects and wild flowers.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We avoid going anywhere at weekends and especially bank holidays!!! Pensioners, the midweek grey ££. I've parked there twice midweek or Friday without any problems. We do tend to arrive early - 9.30/10.30 - depending on the length of the walk when most folk are still making their picnic!!! 😂
> 
> Living where you do you should search out the Stanza Stones. It's great fun, so far all on decent walks and you do have to find them, no big sign post saying "Stanza Stone 👉" My favourite is The Beck Stone on Ilkley Moor. *There's a trail of +/-50 miles from Marsden to Ilkley which connects them all. *The circular walk in Marsden, lovely place, finished off with fish 'n' chips is excellent.
> 
> We may visit the Aiggin Stone as well, depends on time, weather, tiredness etc.


Supposedly following the Manchester to Ilkley Roman "Super Highway". It runs more or less straight up the hill on the outside of the A58 as you descend into Lancashire, from Yorkshire.

No reports of odd accents in Sowerby Bridge yet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 May 2021)

Went to the Post Office to post a small parcel and decided to venture up the hill to Broadstone. Lucky timing as the hairdresser was open with no one waiting so I popped in for a haircut. The lady was very good at repairing the self inflicted damage caused by my attempt with the clippers. ✂️


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2021)

Not  yet I might chance it and go for a walk, knowing my luck I'll come home like a drowned 🐭


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Now let's talk picnics. A decent picnic is an integral part of a good day's walking - think cycling and cafe stops. Essential ingredients would include either mini Melton Mowbray pies or a Scotch egg made with Cumberland sausage. Yesterday I allowed Mrs P to do the picnic shop. There are no pies or eggs to be found. My gruntle is dissed.
> 
> The picnic is ideally followed by a snooze on a sheltered grassy bank in the sun. You may gather I'm not the most serious of walkers.
> 
> OK folks I must go. Stretching to do. Substandard picnic and coffee to make.


Hmm, I am not planning anything fancy for my forum walk on Saturday. I have a pack of shortbread which I am taking (6 sticks for me, 6 up for grabs) and will probably take some nuts & raisins, maybe a bar of chocolate. Drinks will be 2 x 0.5 L of water. I suspect that conditions might put us off hanging around for long anyway... 

[checks...] Hmm, the forecast is improving!


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I popped in for a haircut. The lady was very good at repairing the self inflicted damage caused by my attempt with the clippers. ✂


Hmmph... I was inflicting damage on MY hair last night when I fumbled the clippers and dropped them onto my hard, tiled kitchen floor. The damage wasn't as bad as it could have been but I broke one of the comb attachments and bent some of the cutting blades, which now buzz unless I adjust them as far apart as possible. I will have a good look under a magnifying glass later to see if it is possible to bend them back.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Despite my misgivings the grass dried enough to cut. Not as dry as I would have liked, but good enough. Trimmed my bush too.
> 
> @Juan Kog I have an area jn my back garden about 4 metres square that I deliverately leave to nature for the insects and wild flowers.


🤔 Oh dear I’ve got it the wrong way round. I’m cultivating a small section of my garden and leaving the rest to nature .


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2021)

Pub's full of pensioners from a rambling club!


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Not  yet I might chance it and go for a walk, knowing my luck I'll come home like a drowned 🐭


Just one quick shower , but I did cut my walk down to just three miles


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 589402
> 
> 
> View attachment 589403
> ...



You mean as apposed to most pubs at lunchtime which are full of pensioners NOT members of a rambling club lol 😂


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just one quick shower , but I did cut my walk down to just three miles


Not long back another 4. Thought I’d better not leave it till later as it’s turned humid and some dark clouds appearing. Another 30,000 steps for the day done. I might have an afternoon siesta.


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not long back another 4. Thought I’d better not leave it till later as it’s turned humid and some dark clouds appearing. Another 30,000 steps for the day done. I might have an afternoon siesta.


 
Mo you really amaze me 30,000 steps  you must be one of the fittest on this thread


----------



## Paulus (18 May 2021)

I popped out for a loaf and some bananas then it started raining So as I was in the vicinity I called into the Mitre for a swift pint or three.
Only a couple of others in so it felt a bit strange


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Mo you really amaze me 30,000 steps  you must be one of the fittest on this thread


She keeps complaining that she is putting weight on. How the hell can anyone do so much exercise and still put weight on???


----------



## pawl (18 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> She keeps complaining that she is putting weight on. How the hell can anyone do so much exercise and still put weight on???




Haggis butties?


----------



## dave r (18 May 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, I did a loop that took me out to Claybrook Magna and back, 32 miles, my Good Lady had a friend come round for a chat this morning, she does most Tuesdays, this gives me a chance to get a ride in if the weather is dry. Today the rain was forecast for the afternoon so I took the chance on a dry morning, its still cool for this time of year with a bit of a chilly breeze but it turned out to be a nice morning for a ride, I followed my regular route out through Shilton and Witheybrook then stayed on the Fosse Way through to the A5, I turned right and left across the A5 then into Claybrook Magna then after I'd passed the school I turned right onto the lanes that form part of my route to Ullesthorpe and followed them back through Monks Kirby then turned right towards Shilton and my regular route into Coventry. An enjoyable morning out on my bike.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/67458123


----------



## 12boy (18 May 2021)

The way weight is put on when much exercise is taken is that the additional weight is muscle.
It will be another shorts and t shirt day here in the omphalos of Wyoming, suitable for riding and yardwork with 25.6 C by 5 pm. Except for forest fires befouling the air with smoke, sometimes from 500 miles away, the summers here are hard to beat. Because it is high and arid, even when it is 32C plus the nights cool down to 10-12 C.
Be well and safe.


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2021)

Just found out on Facebook five cars had the petrol syphoned and the Little Tea Room was broken into last night all about 800 yards away from me


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2021)

No odd goings on at either The Border, or in the Sowerby area.


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> No odd goings on at either The Border, or in the Sowerby area.


Well, it's not raining so _something _odd is going on! 

Pretty windy though... I might shorten this evening's ride. I was thinking of cycling over to Chiserley (above Hebden Bridge) to check the *'tree house'* I mentioned in another thread on Sunday.


----------



## oldwheels (18 May 2021)

Every time I go out on the trike now I think it must be the last one for the summer since traffic is getting so bad on my usual single track road. Today I may have indeed reached the end. Nothing too dangerous but just wearing dodging the incompetents and watching traffic coming towards me from in front and also behind. The camera which is very visible possibly keeps the ones in front in check a bit but when two or three vehicles appear from both directions at once it is not easy keeping any kind of flow. No pleasure in it

My near neighbour has started cutting my front grass as he says he prefers to see it done properly rather than the grass butchers I told him I was going to get. If done badly he is frightened anyone thinks it is his work.

Got rid of most of my useful bike spares which I will never use and put out the word I have a repair stand and a Tern folder for sale as well as a 1980's mountain bike going free. The guy I gave them to does a lot of repairs for local kids bikes so he reckons most of them can be used.I still have an assortment of chainrings and other bits and pieces which sadly are destined for the tip.
There are also a couple of oldish SA 3 speed hubs which I may advertise purely for the postage. I hate to see good useable stuff go to the dump. They are built into wheelchair rims by some charity place but I doubt the rims would stand much braking so will just cut them out.
The bike spares guy was in Oban yesterday on a hospital run and said the Calmac office [where he used to work] told him that every boat on to the island this week is fully booked. There are always "no shows" so having influence he was first on the standby list to get back.


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just found out on Facebook five cars had the petrol syphoned and the Little Tea Room was broken into last night all about 800 yards away from me


Up Date
They know who did it and so do the police as they have CCTV in the tea room, but he will not be convicted as he is mentally retarded.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Well, it's not raining so something odd is going on! *
> 
> Pretty windy though... I might shorten this evening's ride. I was thinking of cycling over to Chiserley (above Hebden Bridge) to check the *'tree house'* I mentioned in another thread on Sunday.


He'll claim it were him that brought the sun out.


----------



## Drago (18 May 2021)

Me wantee! https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/co...ronation-street-holiday-book-stay-set-airbnb/


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Me wantee! https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/co...ronation-street-holiday-book-stay-set-airbnb/


You realise it'll not be Betty's Hotpot they'll serve up.


----------



## Drago (18 May 2021)

With any luck Bet Gilroy will slip into the room to pull my pint


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2021)

Drago said:


> With any luck Bet Gilroy will slip into the room to pull my pint


You can dream, I suppose.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2021)

Drago said:


> With any luck Bet Gilroy will slip into the room to pull my pint


You may be lucky and get Ena


----------



## Paulus (18 May 2021)

No messing with this landlady


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You may be lucky and get Ena


Winnie or Elsie Tanner maybe


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2021)

Well, I did do my ride over to Hebden Bridge this evening. I had intended to go up to the 'tree house' via Pecket Well, which is the 'easy' way, but got a rush of blood to the head and did it the hardest way, straight up the tough climb of Birchcliffe, all the way to what used to be the Mount Skip Inn at the top (it's a B&B now).

For obvious reasons, I didn't stop to take a photo of the climb, but to give you an idea of the gradient, here's Street View looking up it from Hebden Bridge... (there is some climbing before this, and a lot more round the bend at the top of this long ramp)






And this is the view looking _down_...






I have to be careful on steep climbs like that one. I can easily mess up my heart rhythm if I try too hard, so I just use a very low gear and climb very steadily.

Anyway, I managed to get up to Mount Skip without falling off my bike. From there it is a quick run down to the ruins with the tree growing out of them. I got one picture which turned out quite well, but the others were spoiled by the bright sunlight shining into the camera lens. Ideally, I would have clambered over the wall and walked into the field on the other side of the building to get the sun behind me.

@12boy - I said about a month ago that we needed a few weeks of rain and sun to start to get the local hills looking really lush. Well, it is finally happening!





















I went back down to Hebden Bridge via Pecket Well. It's a nice fast descent through the woods to the town, and the road has been resurfaced since I was last over there so that made it really fun. Some care is needed though - a cyclist was killed on that descent a few years ago. A friend of mine could easily have lost his life too when he misjudged a tight, fast, blind bend and shot across to the wrong side of the road. If there had been a vehicle coming the other way, that would have been the end of him.

It was only a short ride (23 km - 14.5 miles) but that climb made it feel like much more.


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2021)

My sister rang earlier and pointed out something that made us both feel _really _old... The release date of the Beatles album _Abbey Road_ is nearer to the end of WWI than it was to the present day! (26th September 1969)


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2021)

18,582 days as opposed to 18,862 days.


----------



## numbnuts (19 May 2021)

Morning


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2021)

Morning NNs and anyone else daft enough to be up and about at this godless hour.
I may have out Mo'd Mo this morning as I was out on a walk at 0510.
Twas a tad nippy and I was not dressed for it.. ...sat in conservatory with a coffee now.


----------



## Drago (19 May 2021)

Like the Donald's combover on a windy day, I have risen!


----------



## dave r (19 May 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Paulus (19 May 2021)

Good morning all,
guess what, it raining 

Out with the dog soon and then breakfast. Boiled eggs and soldiers. 

MrsP has gone to work so it will probably be a domestics day as the weather is rubbish. 
Looks like a day to start another jigsaw puzzle. 

Stay safe fellow virus dodgers


----------



## numbnuts (19 May 2021)

Just looked outside we have  too


----------



## dave r (19 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just looked outside we have  too



We have bright sun, though I'm not sure how long for.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You can dream, I suppose.
> View attachment 589480


Nice jugs.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My sister rang earlier and pointed out something that made us both feel _really _old... The release date of the Beatles album _Abbey Road_ was nearer to the end of WWI than it was to the present day! (26th September 1969)



Colin, its been 7 years since we did the Cotswold Audax.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2021)

Morning all 

Sun's out and forecast is pretty good.
Off out over Exmoor this morning.
Our best mates are coming over to the site this evening, so the bbq will be fired up.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2021)

Morning. Looks like it might be a decent day although we do have a forecast of rain here so watch this space as they say.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I may have out Mo'd Mo this morning as I was out on a walk at 0510.


You did! I set off for my run at 5.26. Lol. More of a slog really as the legs didn't want to work. Not sure a rough trail was a good idea as the feet were so heavy I tripped and fell. No damage done other than a bruised knuckle and knee. Often wonder why I persevere with exercise but the alternative is an awful lot worse! 

Lovely morning here but showers due by lunchtime. It said that yesterday too and they never arrived though.


----------



## Salad Dodger (19 May 2021)

Good morning, world. 

It is currently dry but overcast in Planet Thanet. However, the forecast is for showers off and on for most of the day, so the much needed attention to the lawn may be postponed. 
A trip to the superdupermarket cannot be postponed, unless I want to forego milk in my tea, which I definitely don't. 

This evening will be the first get together of our ukulele "rule of 6" for quite a while. I had better put some posh biscuits on the shopping list to take with me tonight. 

Update - it is now lightly raining....


----------



## Juan Kog (19 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You did! I set off for my run at 5.26. Lol. More of a slog really as the legs didn't want to work. Not sure a rough trail was a good idea as the feet were so heavy I tripped and fell. No damage done other than a bruised knuckle and knee. Often wonder why I persevere with exercise but the alternative is an awful lot worse!
> 
> Lovely morning here but showers due by lunchtime. It said that yesterday too and they never arrived though.


“ More of a slog “. It’s probably the fumes from the chemical works you run past . 
Seriously take care , no more wrist incidents .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 May 2021)

Last night we chucked caution to the winds and went out for a meal!!

Yeah I Know !!

Anyway - basically celebrating
my wife's 60th
Both of our 61st 's
2 wedding aniversaries

so we felt we deserved it

It felt weird to be around people - but a nice sort of weird

food was not as good as they used to do there - my wife had the pie and it came with gravy that was quite sweet!

Still nice ot get out for a change


Do have to report a strange incident

The table behind my wife - so directly in my eye line was occupied by a couple
young woman - early to mid twenties - wearing a nice stylish orange top and nice jeans - blond hair and really good make up - very attractive
and a bloke - probably 40 ish - hairy and sort of maybe Greek looking - quite heavy built - but not overweight
and he had a dog with him

I was thinking - probably not father/daughter due to body language and age difference - also maybe not older brother younger sister - same reasons - but neither impossible

they were talking quite happily - he was leaning on the table - not leaning forward just on the table - quite relaxed
she was sitting in a relaxed way - but leaning on the back of her chair

we were just starting pudding - so we had been there for well over an hour 
when she stood up in a definite manner - looked at the bloke
and clearly and firmly said

No!

Bye!

and walked out

he was clearly very unpleased
exasperated judging by his body language

No idea what was occurring but loads of possibilities


People watching is really fun - I have missed it!


----------



## pawl (19 May 2021)

Drago said:


> With any luck Bet Gilroy will slip into the room to pull my pint




That’s definitely put me off


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Last night we chucked caution to the winds and went out for a meal!!
> 
> Yeah I Know !!
> 
> ...


Wonder if he proposed


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just looked outside we have  too


Looking outside is imo where you went wrong.
If you hadn't looked out you could have told yourself it was sunny.
Sh*t.....I am really morphing into Classic


----------



## BoldonLad (19 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> ...........
> The table behind my wife - so directly in my eye line was occupied by a couple
> *young woman - early to mid twenties - wearing a nice stylish orange top and nice jeans - blond hair and really good make up - very attractive*
> and a bloke - probably 40 ish - hairy and sort of maybe Greek looking - quite heavy built - but not overweight
> ...



So, you hardly noticed her then? 

Yesterday, out in Winchester with Mrs @BoldonLad, who commented on some passing bloke, who, was, apparently, "quite attractive". (did nothing for me, I am afraid).

Mrs @BoldonLad then said to me "you must look at attractive women, from time to time". Quick as a flash, I replied "Never!, why would I?". Full brownie points to me, I think


----------



## BoldonLad (19 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if he proposed



May well have been a proposal, but, perhaps, not marriage


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You did! I set off for my run at 5.26. Lol. More of a slog really as the legs didn't want to work. Not sure a rough trail was a good idea as the feet were so heavy I tripped and fell. No damage done other than a bruised knuckle and knee. Often wonder why I persevere with exercise but the alternative is an awful lot worse!
> 
> Lovely morning here but showers due by lunchtime. It said that yesterday too and they never arrived though.


I confess that it really was a short walk, mainly to blow the cobwebs off.
As I said, the temperature caught me out as I only had light fleece over my clothes. If I had planned a longer walk I would have turned back for something warmer.


----------



## numbnuts (19 May 2021)

I pick up my hearing aids today ….. what ............ I SAID I PICK UP MY HEARING AIDS TODAY


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Last night we chucked caution to the winds and went out for a meal!!
> 
> Yeah I Know !!
> 
> ...


Blind date gone wrong would me my guess.
BTW MrsD could give lessons in people watching 
Where did you go for your meal (out of interest) although places we used to frequent around there are probably long gone.


----------



## Paulus (19 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> May well have been a proposal, but, perhaps, not marriage


That was my first thought


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

Aargh... Early o'clock! I have actually been awake for 20 minutes and don't like it. The reason is that I have jab #2 coming up shortly. It would be fine if I had got to sleep before sunrise, but I didn't! 

In this battle there can only be one winner and it is not going to be me! 

I was reading somewhere recently that poor sleep is a significant health risk so I need to try to sleep earlier and for a couple of hours longer. 

Doing my normal amount of cycling would help. I have only averaged about 20% of my usual activity levels for the past 16 months. 

Oops, jab time...


----------



## dave r (19 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Last night we chucked caution to the winds and went out for a meal!!
> 
> Yeah I Know !!
> 
> ...



I was out Monday night, the pensioners bingo has restarted, my Good Lady didn't want to go but said to me, "you go", so i hopped in the car, picked up my Brother In Law and his wife and had our first night out for months, it was very enjoyable and not only that I won a line, the first game we played, the flyer and I won £11, we were saying in the car on the way home how nice it was to just get out.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Aargh... Early o'clock! I have actually been awake for 20 minutes and don't like it. The reason is that I have jab #2 coming up shortly. It would be fine if I had got to sleep before sunrise, but I didn't!
> 
> In this battle there can only be one winner and it is not going to be me!
> 
> ...


Have to admit, poor sleep does worry me a bit too but not sure what I can do about it. I've tried all the usual suggestions and don't want pills. The strange thing is I rarely actually feel sleepy.


----------



## Paulus (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Aargh... Early o'clock! I have actually been awake for 20 minutes and don't like it. The reason is that I have jab #2 coming up shortly. It would be fine if I had got to sleep before sunrise, but I didn't!
> 
> In this battle there can only be one winner and it is not going to be me!
> 
> ...


My old mum used to say "that an hours sleep before midnight, is worth two after"
Maybe she just wanted me to go to bed earlier. Although all through my working life I did shift work on the railways, so I was in and out of bed at all times of the day and night.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Last night we chucked caution to the winds and went out for a meal!!
> 
> Yeah I Know !!
> 
> ...


All three of you, at the same table!


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Looking outside is imo where you went wrong.
> If you hadn't looked out you could have told yourself it was sunny.
> Sh*t.....I am really morphing into Classic


You say that as though it's something bad.


----------



## numbnuts (19 May 2021)

I've got hearing aids.......my car sounds like a bag of nails  and I can here the indicators and the keyboard makes clicking noises, I think they are too loud so I'll read the book on how to turn them down and I also have an app to play with


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> So, you hardly noticed her then?
> 
> Yesterday, out in Winchester with Mrs @BoldonLad, who commented on some passing bloke, who, was, apparently, "quite attractive". (did nothing for me, I am afraid).
> 
> Mrs @BoldonLad then said to me "you must look at attractive women, from time to time". Quick as a flash, I replied "Never!, why would I?". Full brownie points to me, I think


The correct response was to say “ I do, every time I look at you darling “ that would have been bonus points !


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if he proposed


Probably - but you don't know what he was proposing.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2021)

Had a walk on Dunster beach and a wander around Watchet this morning.
Dropped of else lunch at the pub just along from the CL and had a small carvery.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2021)

I am awaiting Hermes with a Wiggle delivery.......between 1 and 3. The tyres on my Specialized road bike looked a bit suspect with some cracking, so not taking any risks. Just got some Schwalbe Ones coming to put on. I usually stick to either them or Rubinos.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 May 2021)

Did an 11k run this morning, I’d just got back when Mrs Tenkaykev messaged me to say she’d finished her gym session and did I fancy meeting for coffee at the recently reopened “ Karma “ Café Bar. We decided on lunch which was outstanding, i had Halloumi wrap which comes with salad, when it arrived there were chips too, always a bonus ! Lovely place, lovely fresh food and lovely staff. I’m just about ready for a snooze now.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Did an 11k run this morning, I’d just got back when Mrs Tenkaykev messaged me to say she’d finished her gym session and did I fancy meeting for coffee at the recently reopened “ Karma “ Café Bar. We decided on lunch which was outstanding, i had Halloumi wrap which comes with salad, when it arrived there were chips too, always a bonus ! Lovely place, lovely fresh food and lovely staff. I’m just about ready for a snooze now.
> View attachment 589563


That looks lovely.


----------



## numbnuts (19 May 2021)

I've just heard the beeps on my bread maker, not heard them before, it just goes to show how poor my hearing was, we take hearing for granted and I was bought off with £2000 compensation in the late 80s( that would be worth £5,305 today), still with the aids I have got some of it back, and I can still use my headphones as well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That looks lovely.


I realised why the wraps were wrapped in paper when I removed it completely instead of folding it down and ended up with the dressing oozing out of the bottom of the wrap and into my lap 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You say that as though it's something bad.


Moi ??


----------



## Lee_M (19 May 2021)

Afternoon all. 

Got up to bright sunshine so thought I should attempt our club Tour de Velo route.

Only 32 miles and 2000 feet of climbing.

Knew within 5 minutes it was a mistake I was completely empty. 
Absolutely no energy.

Definitely didn't feel like 2000 feet, even my wahoo bike computer thought I'd stopped at one point I was going so slowly!

Still I managed it eventually, and so I can recharge at our first night out at the local tonight. Hope I have enough energy to walk to 200 yards there!


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Moi ??


Ay, thee


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

I'm back from getting my second jab. The first time I was in and out in 5 minutes. This time there was a queue of about 20 people ahead of me but the process was being handled very efficiently so I was still done in only about 15 minutes.

NO reaction of any sort so far, but it has only been 3 hours. If I _do _get a reaction, I'd like to be over it by the weekend because I have my forum walk to do on Saturday.



numbnuts said:


> I've got hearing aids.......my car sounds like a bag of nails  and I can here the indicators and the keyboard makes clicking noises, I think they are too loud so I'll read the book on how to turn them down and I also have an app to play with


My dad seemed to have gone deaf in old age. He had the TV turned up horribly loud and couldn't follow conversations. In his case, it turned out to be a seriously bad earwax problem. A determined district nurse finally managed to unblock his ears. Instead of being pleased, he started moaning about how bad his car engine sounded... _WHY _hadn't we told him about it! 



numbnuts said:


> I've just heard the beeps on my bread maker, not heard them before, it just goes to show how poor my hearing was, we take hearing for granted and I was bought off with £2000 compensation in the late 80s( that would be worth £5,305 today), still with the aids I have got some of it back, and I can still use my headphones as well.


I can't hear lots of things that other people do. When watching TV dramas I never hear phones going off. A character will stop in mid-sentence and I realise that they are about to take their phone out to answer it. Even if I wind the action back and turn the sound up to 4 or 5 times as loud, I often still can't hear the phone ringing.

That's what comes of getting drunk when you are 20 and sticking your head inside the flared horn of a PA speaker at the front of the stage at a rock concert! (It was very loud at the _back _of the venue , so doing that probably caused instant and permanent hearing loss... )


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2021)

Hearing loss.......
I have one hearing aid but don't need it all the time.
It's not so much the sound volume I struggle with but the pitch. eg I can put the tv on and need it but for the next program its fine.
Birds 'twittering' I struggle with.
My son......I cannot understand him without the aid. I know its just me as others can hear him fine.
I worked a heavy press in the early 70s. No such thing as ear defenders back then.


----------



## oldwheels (19 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Have to admit, poor sleep does worry me a bit too but not sure what I can do about it. I've tried all the usual suggestions and don't want pills. The strange thing is I rarely actually feel sleepy.


For a while when I worked for the Post Office I stared at 4.30 in the morning. Went out for an evening walk with my girl friend and we sat down under a tree at one point. I fell asleep which must have impressed her as she later became my wife. My normal starting time was six o'clock with a 4 mile cycle to work.
When farming milking stared at half past five so I was always an early bird.


----------



## oldwheels (19 May 2021)

Forecast said sunny intervals and light winds. Should have said heavy showers interspersed with light rain.
Got a call to go for a chest xray in Craignure. Decide that since I had 35 minutes for the 21 miles it should be ok to take the appointment. Forgot about the dozy tourists so got there with one minute to spare as one would not pull over to let me past and it took 5 miles before I got a chance to overtake.
We had a new police sargeant at one time who decreed that anyone harassing tourists by flashing lights and/or blowing horns would be prosecuted for something or other. After a month this policy was quietly abandoned as he found the realities of driving here.
"I say Mabel why is that car behind blowing his horn and flashing his lights at us? Perhaps he thinks we are going too fast. Oh look there is a bird on that post. I'll just stop for a moment or two to get a better look at it after all we are on holiday and they can jolly well wait."


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It's not so much the sound volume I struggle with but the pitch. eg I can put the tv on and need it but for the next program its fine.
> Birds 'twittering' I struggle with.


Someone was talking to me about how much they were enjoying the sound of some birds twittering nearby. I hadn't a sound from them!



Dave7 said:


> My son......I cannot understand him without the aid. I know its just me as others can hear him fine.


I know some people whose voices I struggle to understand. Other people talking at about the same intensity are fine. I have certain pitches that I am almost completely deaf at, but either side is fine. That would correspond to the cells in the ear tuned to those frequencies being damaged or dead.

I just had an idea, but a quick search revealed that it has already been done - frequency-shifting hearing aids. Old types just made sounds louder, which is not much use if they are at frequencies that you can't hear at all. These fancy new hearing aids can shift the pitch of sounds down to frequencies that you CAN hear. Clever!


----------



## BoldonLad (19 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> The correct response was to say “ I do, every time I look at you darling “ that would have been bonus points !



OK... what I actually said, but, was too embarrassed to admit was: "Never, darling, why would I, with a beautiful wife like you?" ....

Trouble is, after 30+ years, Mrs @BoldonLad has heard most of my "one liners'


----------



## gavroche (19 May 2021)

Back home in Wales. You can tell it is all getting back to normal as going through Birmingham on the M6 was slooooooow and very busy. 
It is not raining here either..................yet.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Someone was talking to me about how much they were enjoying the sound of some birds twittering nearby. I hadn't a sound from them!
> 
> 
> I know some people whose voices I struggle to understand. Other people talking at about the same intensity are fine. I have certain pitches that I am almost completely deaf at, but either side is fine. That would correspond to the cells in the ear corresponding to the frequencies in question being damaged or dead.
> ...



I've got mild tinnitus, apart from that my hearing is fine, where I struggle is understanding what the sound is, if I'm talking to someone I'll often ask for them to repeat what they said, not because I've not heard it, I have, but I haven't understood what the sound is.


----------



## Lee_M (19 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I've got mild tinnitus, apart from that my hearing is fine, where I struggle is understanding what the sound is, if I'm talking to someone I'll often ask for them to repeat what they said, not because I've not heard it, I have, but I haven't understood what the sound is.



I have tinnitus in both ears, not a surprise I guess since I have played the drums for 40 years, but luckily I only hear it when there's no other sounds.

Have noticed my right ear is showing some deafness now, but that only annoys me because I have to alter the balance on the hifi


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I've got mild tinnitus, apart from that my hearing is fine, where I struggle is understanding what the sound is, if I'm talking to someone I'll often ask for them to repeat what they said, not because I've not heard it, I have, but I haven't understood what the sound is.


I know a few 'mumblers' and I often can't tell what they have said. I tell them but then they just mumble more loudly! 

What I need is for them to stop mumbling and speak at a sensible intensity.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I know a few 'mumblers' and I often can't tell what they have said. I tell them but then they just mumble more loudly!
> 
> What I need is for them to stop mumbling and speak at a sensible intensity.



They're loud enough, I can hear them no problem, just my brain sometimes doesn't understand what the sound is, I just hear a noise not a word.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

dave r said:


> They're loud enough, I can hear them no problem, just my brain sometimes doesn't understand what the sound is, I just hear a noise not a word.


Similar to how I experience it, but probably for different reasons. I don't want them _mm%um$mb££blinnng_, _*MM%UM$MB££BLINNG*_, or _*SHOUTING*_... I just want them _speaking clearly_.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2021)

I've noticed that other people seem to be mumbling more these days.


----------



## oldwheels (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Someone was talking to me about how much they were enjoying the sound of some birds twittering nearby. I hadn't a sound from them!
> 
> 
> I know some people whose voices I struggle to understand. Other people talking at about the same intensity are fine. I have certain pitches that I am almost completely deaf at, but either side is fine. That would correspond to the cells in the ear tuned to those frequencies being damaged or dead.
> ...


Certainly something to do with pitch I think. I had occasion to phone the SSE call centre which appears to be in India. It took 3 goes before I got somebody I could understand. 
Accents are fine as I had a lot of business dealings in the past with a variety of people from both India and Pakistan and we had no problem communicating so I think pitch was the problem in SSE case.


----------



## 12boy (19 May 2021)

I once attended an inservice lecture for people who work with the deaf and the Dr lecturing said there are many types of deafness above a loss of volume. There is deafness to certain pitches, the inabilty to distinguish one noise among many, garbled noise which cannot translate the noise into something recognizable as examples. The three I mentioned don't necessarily mean the noise has to be louder, and in fact can make it worse. For myself, clearly hearing one voice with a lot of background noise is very hard. Unfortunately, getting a hearing aid that just amplifies noise can't help with these problems.
I have a similar vision problem in that given time to focus on something I can see it clearly, but focusing when I or the object I am looking at is moving is not so good. 
Be safe and well...


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Certainly something to do with pitch I think. I had occasion to phone the SSE call centre which appears to be in India. It took 3 goes before I got somebody I could understand.


I find that some Indian accents can be tricky to understand. I can understand people with all sorts of accents but often struggle with Indian call centres. There is something in the 'sing-song' quality in the voice which I struggle with. The person can sound perfectly well-educated and articulate but I have difficulty understanding what is being said. To be fair, that also applies to Geordies and Glaswegians. Geordies and Glaswegians of Indian descent are the trickiest of all!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2021)

Got a walk in while it was still nice. Just had a really heavy thundery shower just now though.

After thinking I hadn’t done any damage falling this morning, the middle finger and knuckle on my right hand has got sore and stiff now and feels a bit warm. Why do we stop bouncing when we get older!


----------



## oldwheels (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I find that some Indian accents can be tricky to understand. I can understand people with all sorts of accents but often struggle with Indian call centres. There is something in the 'sing-song' quality in the voice which I struggle with. The person can sound perfectly well-educated and articulate but I have difficulty understanding what is being said. To be fair, that also applies to Geordies and Glaswegians. Geordies and Glaswegians of Indian descent are the trickiest of all!


A lot of the Indian and Pakistani people I met were in fact born in Glasgow but in most cases had also spent time in their parent's country of origin.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I find that some Indian accents can be tricky to understand. I can understand people with all sorts of accents but often struggle with Indian call centres. There is something in the 'sing-song' quality in the voice which I struggle with. The person can sound perfectly well-educated and articulate but I have difficulty understanding what is being said. To be fair, that also applies to Geordies and Glaswegians. Geordies and Glaswegians of Indian descent are the trickiest of all!


I’m probably guilty of mumbling ( according to Mrs Tenkaykev) . I’m not aware of it as, of course, I know what I want to say and it all seems perfectly clear ( to me ) as I’m saying it. The issue is enunciation, I’ve become more aware of it as the German language learning app that I use has a section that says a word or phrase which you have to repeat back, it compares your voice pattern with a reference and if it’s not close it will ask you to try again.


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> OK... what I actually said, but, was too embarrassed to admit was: "Never, darling, why would I, with a beautiful wife like you?" ....
> 
> Trouble is, after 30+ years, Mrs @BoldonLad has heard most of my "one liners'


My poor hearing gets me in trouble. eg today's conversation was......
Me.....yes darling.
Wife..... hey? I've not said anything!!
Me.... oh, I thought you said "does my arse look big in this".

Sometimes I just can't win


----------



## dave r (19 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A lot of the Indian and Pakistani people I met were in fact born in Glasgow but in most cases had also spent time in their parent's country of origin.



Indian and Pakistani people with a Scottish accent, must be nearly as interesting to try to understand as Indian and Pakistani people with a broad Birmingham accent.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 May 2021)

There’s a thing that I read 


dave r said:


> Indian and Pakistani people with a Scottish accent, must be nearly as interesting to try to understand as Indian and Pakistani people with a broad Birmingham accent.


I worked with a guy “ from the Black “ ( country) many years ago, it took me a few days before I could understand a word of what he was saying. The lads from India / Pakistan / West Indies were far easier to understand.


----------



## oldwheels (19 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Indian and Pakistani people with a Scottish accent, must be nearly as interesting to try to understand as Indian and Pakistani people with a broad Birmingham accent.


As an add on to my last comments. I used to deal with Khan Brothers. One of them went to Pakistan for a holiday. When he came back I asked him how he enjoyed his holiday. 
It was terrible he said as it was in the foothills of the Himalayas and cold and wet. "I would have been much better staying at home in Glasgow."


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m probably guilty of mumbling ( according to Mrs Tenkaykev) . I’m not aware of it as, of course, I know what I want to say and it all seems perfectly clear ( to me ) as I’m saying it. The issue is enunciation, I’ve become more aware of it as the German language learning app that I use has a section that says a word or phrase which you have to repeat back, it compares your voice pattern with a reference and if it’s not close it will ask you to try again.


You know you never actually hear what you are saying under normal conditions, no sound system or microphone.
It's why you "heard" what you said when others didn't.


----------



## oldwheels (19 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Indian and Pakistani people with a Scottish accent, must be nearly as interesting to try to understand as Indian and Pakistani people with a broad Birmingham accent.


Even trying to understand English people from some areas can be pretty bad before you add on the complications of other accents as undertones.


----------



## oldwheels (19 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You know you never actually hear what you are saying under normal conditions, no sound system or microphone.
> It's why you "heard" what you said when others didn't.


It can be quite interesting listening to a recording of your own voice. I come across I think as educated west of Scotland.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> As an add on to my last comments. I used to deal with Khan Brothers. One of them went to Pakistan for a holiday. When he came back I asked him how he enjoyed his holiday.
> It was terrible he said as it was in the foothills of the Himalayas and cold and wet. "I would have been much better staying at home in Glasgow."



Didn’t one of them build a stately pleasure dome ?


----------



## oldwheels (19 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Didn’t one of them build a stately pleasure dome ?


Not these ones. They were a very small business but their prices were good and I bought quite a lot from them.Much nicer to deal with than some of he big boys like the family of a Scottish political leader.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2021)

12boy said:


> I once attended an inservice lecture for people who work with the deaf and the Dr lecturing said there are many types of deafness above a loss of volume. There is deafness to certain pitches, the inabilty to distinguish one noise among many, garbled noise which cannot translate the noise into something recognizable as examples. The three I mentioned don't necessarily mean the noise has to be louder, and in fact can make it worse. For myself, clearly hearing one voice with a lot of background noise is very hard. Unfortunately, getting a hearing aid that just amplifies noise can't help with these problems.
> I have a similar vision problem in that given time to focus on something I can see it clearly, but focusing when I or the object I am looking at is moving is not so good.
> Be safe and well...


Pardon?


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2021)

Sterlo said:


> If the Lusso is the one I've found, WOW that's ...stripey, have you gone blue or multi?


Blue. I thought stripey was a bit loud!


----------



## gavroche (19 May 2021)

The more I read things on this thread, the more I think many of you should be in a geriatric ward with all your ailments. 
I must be lucky then as all my senses are working well.


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2021)

I've tried catching up ten pages and given up. We're actually in Ryburn which is above Sowerby. When I say above I mean above. The rise is about 400 feet in 0.5 mile. Walking up this afternoon I looked at the climb thinking could I ride this? 50/50 I reckon. Great weather. A beautiful evening tonight.

Nine miles yesterday taking in a great loop near Blackstone Edge. Saw the Aiggin and Rain Stone - lovely poem about rain. Followed a bridleway sign which said "Summit 2.5 miles" turns out to be the top of a lock flight and not a hill! Today we strolled to Hebden Bridge, 6 miles, idled around in a touristy fashion and caught the train back.

Excellent pub in Hebden


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2021)

Found a donkey sanctuary in the middle of nowhere yesterday, as you do.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We're actually in Ryburn which is above Sowerby.


Above Sowerby, or above Sowerby Bridge? (The former is the original hillside village, and the latter is the newer town below.)

I don't think that there is actually a village called Ryburn? The Ryburn river and valley go down from Ryburn reservoir, all in my normal cycling area.

If you are still going to wandering around up there tomorrow, maybe stroll over to *Craggies cafe/farm shop*?











Ha ha - street view hasn't caught up! This is it now...


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

I was going to go out for a ride this evening but... I think I might actually be having a reaction to jab #2! I was feeling slightly rough, but was thinking it was probably just due to lack of sleep. Then I realised that I feel cold, especially in my hands and feet. I looked it up and that is one of the listed side effects.

I think I'll be sensible and stay in. There is a chilly wind blowing even though the sun is shining.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> The more I read things on this thread, the more I think many of you should be in a geriatric ward with all your ailments.
> I must be lucky then as all my senses are working well.



Just imagine, a care home where all the residents come from the CC retirement thread.   Probably like The Last Of The Summer Wine on steroids.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've tried catching up ten pages and given up. We're actually in Ryburn which is above Sowerby. When I say above I mean above. The rise is about 400 feet in 0.5 mile. Walking up this afternoon I looked at the climb thinking could I ride this? 50/50 I reckon. Great weather. A beautiful evening tonight.
> 
> Nine miles yesterday taking in a great loop near Blackstone Edge. Saw the Aiggin and Rain Stone - lovely poem about rain. Followed a bridleway sign which said "Summit 2.5 miles" turns out to be the top of a lock flight and not a hill! Today we strolled to Hebden Bridge, 6 miles, idled around in a touristy fashion and caught the train back.
> 
> ...


Note what the sign says carefully. You want the gin, that's extra!

No Hardcastle Craggs and Mad Axeman then? And there were me, by B.O.N. to hand last night wondering if I should give one number a call.

Did you try going up Churn Milk Joan?


----------



## pawl (19 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Just imagine, a care home where all the residents come from the CC retirement thread.   Probably like The Last Of The Summer Wine on steroids.




I’ll be Foggy Then again I might go for Howard but then again it all depends who gets to play Marina j


----------



## BoldonLad (19 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Just imagine, a care home where all the residents come from the CC retirement thread.   Probably like The Last Of The Summer Wine on steroids.



Pity the poor staff!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2021)

pawl said:


> I’ll be Foggy Then again I might go for Howard but then again it all depends who gets to play Marina j


That’ll be me then.....near as damn....Maureena


----------



## pawl (19 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was going to go out for a ride this evening but... I think I might actually be having a reaction to jab #2! I was feeling slightly rough, but was thinking it was probably just due to lack of sleep. Then I realised that I feel cold, especially in my hands and feet. I looked it up and that is one of the listed side effects.
> 
> I think I'll be sensible and stay in. There is a chilly wind blowing even though the sun is shining.





I felt very cold late afternoon the day after my first jab to the extent I was actually shivering.Went to bed that night wearing cycling tights and a thin fleece Following day I was fine.


----------



## pawl (19 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That’ll be me then.....near as damn....Maureena




Fine as long as you don’t drag me out on your daily nine mile walks before sparrow fart.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2021)

Thats bonkers! I went out the front, to check my plants and its a fine dry evening, came back indoors and went straight out the back to put some rubbish out and its raining.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 May 2021)

A trip to the park this evening to meet up with friends. A short run then a bit of a picnic on the grass. Lovely and relaxing, there was a Cricket practice going on, lovely to watch.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A trip to the park this evening to meet up with friends. A short run then a bit of a picnic on the grass. Lovely and relaxing, there was a Cricket practice going on, lovely to watch.
> View attachment 589658


They bowl uphill!


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2021)

Hmm, that cold and shivery post-jab feeling has almost gone now. I can just about feel where the jab was done in the arm, whereas I couldn't at all for the first one. If that was all the side effects that I am going to get, then I am very chuffed! (Watch out for me coming down with a serious overnight case of Covid-jab man-flu now... )


----------



## gavroche (20 May 2021)

Beautiful sunrise this morning.


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2021)

Good morning all fellow early risers.
I've been awake since 3am for some reason, I gave in at 3.30 and started listening to the radio.🎧
Today is jab 2 day for both myself and MrsP. 
It is not raining yet, and possibly won't according to the forecast. 

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Drago (20 May 2021)

Like a fart on a cold day, I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2021)

Morning all.
After watching LFC win 3 nil I went to bed thinking "great, I will sleep till 0800".......no chance. Woke at 0430, tried to doze again but gave up at 0500.
Coffee has been consumed and I am debating a short stroll before breakfast.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Beautiful sunrise this morning.
> View attachment 589668


Lovely photo. Worth enlarging and framing maybe.


----------



## dave r (20 May 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2021)

Morning all 

Yay - its Thish Thursday. 
Good night had last night - drinkies in the van with our bestest mates.
Meeting up again today in Porlock for lunch.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 May 2021)

Good morning folks,
Off to Casterbridge today to meet a friend for a few beers. We’ll be popping in to the Copper Street Brewery shop on our way home as it’s just by the Station. On a different note, I had an email from the “ Beryl Bike “ people who are running an E scooter trial in Bournemouth/ Christchurch / Poole. There are a few areas such as the Prom where cycling is prohibited in busy periods, usually after 10:00 am so commuting is ok. In the Email they advise that in the zones where the restrictions apply, the E scooters will automatically slow to a slow walking pace and stop, there’ll be a place to leave them, and you will be advised as you approach the zones. That seems like a good use of the technology, though it won’t affect the numpties with their own scooters.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2021)

Morning m it's been raining for hours. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Drago (20 May 2021)

The weather forecast is a bit J. Arthur Rank, so ill be spending the morning playing bass.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2021)

Morning. 19 mile hybrid bimble done on damp roads. Thought I'd better take the chance before the rain arrives late morning.


----------



## numbnuts (20 May 2021)




----------



## numbnuts (20 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. *19 mile hybrid bimble done* on damp roads. Thought I'd better take the chance before the rain arrives late morning.


 
Mo go away your making me feel inadequate


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2021)

Been for my walk. Again a bit fresh but enjoyable.
MrsD needs her hair washing. Still struggling with arm movement (as expected) so it is down to me. I didn't realise I had so many talents


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Above Sowerby, or above Sowerby Bridge? (The former is the original hillside village, and the latter is the newer town below.)
> 
> I don't think that there is actually a village called Ryburn? The Ryburn river and valley go down from Ryburn reservoir, all in my normal cycling area.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, we know where we are! And yes it's above Sowerby Bridge, judging by the hills everything is above Sowerby Bridge


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Note what the sign says carefully. You want the gin, that's extra!
> 
> No Hardcastle Craggs and Mad Axeman then? And there were me, by B.O.N. to hand last night wondering if I should give one number a call.
> 
> Did you try going up Churn Milk Joan?


No Tuesday's walk proved more challenging than anticipated so we elected for an easy stroll along the Rochdale canal to Hebden. Wonderful weather on Tuesday and yesterday was good apart from 2-3 heavy cold showers we waited out under bridges or trees.

A really lovely and interesting stretch of the canal. I've made a note to come back with a bike.

Sitting out with beers in warm sunshine both evenings with great views across the valley.


----------



## Salad Dodger (20 May 2021)

Good morning, world. 

Today finds Planet Thanet overcast and a bit breezy. Its scheduled to change into yellow wind this afternoon. (Better than yellow snow!) 

This morning I shall be awaiting the arrival of the chimney sweep. He's going to stick a brush right up my flue and then vacuum the resulting debris. I must remember not to make Dick Van Dyke/Mary Poppins jokes whilst he is here. 

Later, I shall be walking in the yellow wind to the Post Office Collection centre, as I have a parcel to pick up, but they don't open until 4pm today. 

This evening, whilst my family watch the 2nd semi final of Euro vision, I shall be ukulele playing via Zoom. 

Have a jolly day, everybody.


----------



## gavroche (20 May 2021)

Good morning all. The beautiful sunrise has gone, to be replaced by the wet stuff.
Molly is having a haircut today at 1.30 pm, apart from that, easy day I think.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No Tuesday's walk proved more challenging than anticipated so we elected for an easy stroll along the Rochdale canal to Hebden. Wonderful weather on Tuesday and yesterday was good apart from 2-3 heavy cold showers we waited out under bridges or trees.
> 
> A really lovely and interesting stretch of the canal. I've made a note to come back with a bike.
> 
> ...


Lovely photo Paul, the reflection is that sharp it looks as though the canal is full of foliage 👍


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Don't worry, we know where we are! And yes it's above Sowerby Bridge, judging by the hills everything is above Sowerby Bridge
> View attachment 589673


The blue dot is where you were?

Sowerby Bridge being a mill town, a water supply came in handy.
Did you see the prisoner of war camp, near the railway station.


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2021)

SW gales forecast for this afternoon so boats are on amber. Tomorrow looks worse with stronger northerly gales. Definitely not trike weather so far as I am concerned. 
I think on previous experience that Friday is usually a better day with less traffic to bother me but 48mph north wind is just a bit much.
Another dump run this morning instead. Forty years stuff to sort out and dispose of as much as I can bear to. It feels like I am winding my life down. Very depressing.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2021)

As today is a crappy day we have decided to go to Iceland (the shop).


----------



## numbnuts (20 May 2021)

I've been shopping and to B&Q


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2021)

I had a wander to the Co-op for a few things too.

Wonder if I could manage a walk before the rain arrives.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> SW gales forecast for this afternoon so boats are on amber. Tomorrow looks worse with stronger northerly gales. Definitely not trike weather so far as I am concerned.
> I think on previous experience that Friday is usually a better day with less traffic to bother me but* 48mph north wind is just a bit much.*
> Another dump run this morning instead. Forty years stuff to sort out and dispose of as much as I can bear to. It feels like I am winding my life down. Very depressing.


Think of the tailwind though!


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2021)

Anyone near Millbeck, Cumbria at approximately 06:34:17.2 UTC today?


----------



## numbnuts (20 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if I could manage a walk before the rain arrives.


 
You have done enough for one day your posts are wearing me out


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> SW gales forecast for this afternoon so boats are on amber. Tomorrow looks worse with stronger northerly gales. Definitely not trike weather so far as I am concerned.
> I think on previous experience that Friday is usually a better day with less traffic to bother me but 48mph north wind is just a bit much.
> Another dump run this morning instead. Forty years stuff to sort out and dispose of as much as I can bear to. It feels like I am winding my life down. Very depressing.


I understand your feelings.
We have been in this house for 39 years and have the accumalated "stuff" as evidence.
Until 2 years ago I thought we would live forever the life gave us a swift kick up the arse and now we have to think about downsizing etc.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> As today is a crappy day we have decided to go to Iceland (the shop).


You old romantic you


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a wander to the Co-op for a few things too.
> 
> Wonder if I could manage a walk before the rain arrives.


Well I can't....its hammering down here.


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2021)

Oh crap... blood test... I must have dozed off again!!!! 

[Jumps to feet...]

Hang on, er, I have _already _been out and had my test. Oh, I dozed off after getting back - ha ha!

The good news is that my post second-Covid-jab reaction is now limited to a very small mark on my arm and the most minor of aches in the muscle. 

The bad news is that it seems to have scuppered my blood test results again, just like the first time. _Interesting_...!



PaulSB said:


> Don't worry, we know where we are! And yes it's above Sowerby Bridge, judging by the hills everything is above Sowerby Bridge
> View attachment 589673


I wasn't trying to tell _YOU _where you are (I assumed that you had already worked that out... ), I was helping _EVERYONE ELSE_ to get an idea of where you are/were! 

Yes, the climbs up from Sowerby Bridge are pretty steep! I have done Norland Road a few times from the back of the railway station - that was hard... I went to watch the Leeds Classic race go up there in the mid-1990s. I got there about an hour before the peloton and grovelled my way up to find a good vantage point. There were already hundreds of fans there and they cheered me all the way up. It made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up!


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2021)

By pure coincidence, BBC4 is showing a programme in the Canal Boat Diaries series tonight featuring the same stretch of the Rochdale canal that Paul walked along - details *HERE*.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You old romantic you




I know. don't tell everyone though.

What a nightmare most roads leading Into Newtown were closed for god knows what roadworks. Had to go all round the Wrekin just to get into town. All the other drivers were just as confused as I was I think


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I know. don't tell everyone though.
> 
> What a nightmare most roads leading Into Newtown were closed for god knows what roadworks. Had to go all round the Wrekin just to get into town. All the other drivers were just as confused as I was I think


This isn’t your normal shopping day? Thought it was Friday. Most confusing!


----------



## Salad Dodger (20 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> By pure coincidence, BBC4 is showing a programme in the Canal Boat Diaries series tonight featuring the same stretch of the Rochdale canal that Paul walked along - details *HERE*.


I thought I recognised that tree from the programme........ 

Not really. But the photo is lovely.


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Think of the tailwind though!


Tailwind would be on the outward leg so a hard slog back with now rain as well. No thanks.


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping and to B&Q


Just a visit to B&Q then with no intention of buying anything? 
Not been in one myself for at least two years so it could be an interesting visit.


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2021)

2nd jab done, 
15 mile ride also done. The wind is picking up so I had a strongish headwind for the last 5 miles.
Tomorrow looks like a rightoff cycling wise, 45-50mph gusts, plus heavy rain showers.


----------



## numbnuts (20 May 2021)

I'm glad I didn't go for a walk as we now have that fine drizzle,  you know the one that really soaks you


----------



## Lee_M (20 May 2021)

Why is it that, when it's persistent horrible weather, like it has been for most of May so far, that all my jobs on the list require me to be outside? 

Sitting around with nothing to do now, because I'm not getting a chainsaw out in torrential rain.


----------



## Dave7 (20 May 2021)

Beef lasagna about to go in the oven.
I confess.....its the 1st one I have ever made from scratch.
If I remember, when its cooked I will post another


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Sitting around with nothing to do now, because I'm not getting a chainsaw out in torrential rain.


Speaking of chainsaws... 

I was watching one of those YouTube videos made up of clips of people doing really stupid things. 

One guy was using an axe to chop away at the branch of a tree that his ladder was leaning against - he managed to grab the remaining part of the branch and hold on to it when the inevitable happened! 

The clip that really made me wince though was some lunatic using a massive chainsaw and leaning heavily against it as he sawed away on a slippery slope. The saw suddenly cut through; he lost his balance and tumbled down the slope with the chainsaw still running. Somehow or other he didn't cut himself in half or lop off any body parts!


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> The blue dot is where you were?
> 
> Sowerby Bridge being a mill town, a water supply came in handy.
> Did you see the prisoner of war camp, near the railway station.


Certainly a good water supply. Yes, the blue dot is where we stayed.

One interesting thing on Tuesday's walk. We were on the watershed for sometime and close to the Yorkshire/Lancashire boundary. Two reservoirs up there one on each side of the boundary to feed the different counties.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Certainly a good water supply. Yes, the blue dot is where we stayed.
> 
> One interesting thing on Tuesday's walk. We were on the watershed for sometime and close to the Yorkshire/Lancashire boundary. Two reservoirs up there one on each side of the boundary to feed the different counties.


Possible that both were on one side of the border at the time of building. Border was moved in 74.


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Possible that both were on one side of the border at the time of building. Border was moved in 74.


Could be but as they were far enough apart on different sides of the watershed I think it's likely it was two different companies and supplies.


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Certainly a good water supply. Yes, the blue dot is where we stayed.
> 
> One interesting thing on Tuesday's walk. We were on the watershed for sometime and close to the Yorkshire/Lancashire boundary. Two reservoirs up there one on each side of the boundary to feed the different counties.


I had a problem with the distillery water supply at Littlemill Distillery at Bowling. Our water was just on one side of the watershed and the water board on the other. When our water supply began to get a bit low for no apparent reason I went to investigate and discovered they had been diverting our supply by digging ditches. I filled them back in promptly and we had a big barney with them.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 May 2021)

Been raining since I got up - sometimes spitting sometimes chucking it down

Luckily the Tesco has an underground car park so I didn't get wet.
What I did do was forget a bunch of stuff - including my wife's medication!

Looks like tomorrow will be even worse - anyone noticed a fault with computer dates and times - mine says it is mid to late May - can;t be right?????


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Could be but as they were far enough apart on different sides of the watershed I think it's likely it was two different companies and supplies.


Possibly two seperate counties, but those Boundary Stones may not be relevant now.
Yorkshire and Lancashire




Yorkshire and Lancashire




Even though they're joined.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 May 2021)

Went out for a ride yesterday - new loop I had looked at on a map.

Didn't feel great when I started - but then I often don't and once the muscles get going I cheer up so I carried on.
Lovely day mostly.

Everything seemed to take more effort than normal but I persisted in leaving the motor assist on the lowest setting - just rode slower.
I normally try to get the mileage counter to at least 20 miles - but by the time I was at about 15 I was not feeling at all good - generally worn out .
So I cut the loop a bit short and aimed more homeward. Got home feeling totally shot after 18 miles - could hardly keep the pedals turning for the last few miles and even upped the motor assist to get up a gentle hill.
Wife was rather worried about me when I got back - ended up going to bed for an hour or so.
Went outside later to put the ebike away and discovered that the battery was not clipped on properly. Not enough to fall off or anything but I suspect I was riding with no motor assist most of the time. Confirmed by the battery indicator that shows no usage! I suspect it was jumping in and out of connection for the motor but the display was on the other side of the connector so stayed on.
Hence I was trying to maintain a speed with and without assist and wondering why I was having trouble at times but then would be OK.

And - naturally - there was a wind for quite a lot of the ride.

That's the problem with an ebike - without power it is very heavy and the motor takes some energy to turn even without power.


----------



## The Rover (20 May 2021)

Afternoon.
A mixed week of indoor and outdoor activities, I managed to book a slot for swimming on Monday, the first swim in a “ big “ pool since my collarbone surgery, just 40 lengths using breaststroke but it went ok without any issues, I’m back again tomorrow. The slots have been reduced to 45 mins which is fine.

Got in a 60 miler on the bike on tues round the Ribble Valley, 3800 ft of climbing which included Jeffrey Hill which according to google is 2.6km in length and an av of 7%, it’s 22% at one point, it’s the first time I’ve gone up it and whilst it was challenging it’s nowhere near as tough as Birdy Brow and the Nick O Pendle.

The rest of the week has been dodging the down pours, bit of ironing, general cleaning and removing plinths from the kitchen as we are having 50mts of flooring replaced under warranty next week due the it fading.

Lastly, the boy has a book to read each week from school, I’ve insisted we start it today rather than the last minute reading we normally do over the weekend, the dog found it riveting!


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2021)

The Rover said:


> Got in a 60 miler on the bike on tues round the Ribble Valley, 3800 ft of climbing which included Jeffrey Hill which according to google is 2.6km in length and an av of 7%, it’s 22% at one point, it’s the first time I’ve gone up it and whilst it was challenging it’s nowhere near as tough as Birdy Brow and the Nick O Pendle.


Hmm, I _did _find Jeffrey Hill quite tough, but I found Birdy Brow not quite as tough as expected. Maybe I was on a bad day for the former and a good day for the latter? 

The Nick o' Pendle _can_ feel hard. I usually do it from the Sabden side and can pace myself for that. It's a while since I did it in the opposite direction. Last time that felt like hard work.

In that area - I found Whalley Nab very hard, and Padiham Heights (Black Hill) is demanding too.


----------



## The Rover (20 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, I _did _find Jeffrey Hill quite tough, but I found Birdy Brow not quite as tough as expected. Maybe I was on a bad day for the former and a good day for the latter?
> 
> The Nick o' Pendle _can_ feel hard. I usually do it from the Sabden side and can pace myself for that. It's a while since I did it in the opposite direction. Last time that felt like hard work.
> 
> In that area - I found Whalley Nab very hard, and Padiham Heights (Black Hill) is demanding too.




Yep, I forgot about Whaley Nab, I agree it's a tough one. I'm hoping to get out next week so I might try Birdy Brow again, I did it last winter and literally followed a grittier up it! Not heard of Padiham Heights, I'll have a google, actually lived in Padiham until age10.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 May 2021)

The Rover said:


> Afternoon.
> A mixed week of indoor and outdoor activities, I managed to book a slot for swimming on Monday, the first swim in a “ big “ pool since my collarbone surgery, just 40 lengths using breaststroke but it went ok without any issues, I’m back again tomorrow. The slots have been reduced to 45 mins which is fine.
> 
> Got in a 60 miler on the bike on tues round the Ribble Valley, 3800 ft of climbing which included Jeffrey Hill which according to google is 2.6km in length and an av of 7%, it’s 22% at one point, it’s the first time I’ve gone up it and whilst it was challenging it’s nowhere near as tough as Birdy Brow and the Nick O Pendle.
> ...


What a good job that dog is doing guarding 'The Boy'

Think he deserves a biscuit!


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2021)

The Rover said:


> Not heard of Padiham Heights, I'll have a google, actually lived in Padiham until age10.


Here you go...


----------



## BoldonLad (20 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Went out for a ride yesterday - new loop I had looked at on a map.
> 
> Didn't feel great when I started - but then I often don't and once the muscles get going I cheer up so I carried on.
> Lovely day mostly.
> ...



Out of interest, which e-bike do you have?

Pondering buying for self and wife.


----------



## pawl (20 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm glad I didn't go for a walk as we now have that fine drizzle,  you know the one that really soaks you


 

That’s exactly what Mrs p says.Don’t understand that.???


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Don't worry, we know where we are! And yes it's above Sowerby Bridge, judging by the hills everything is above Sowerby Bridge
> View attachment 589673





ColinJ said:


> I wasn't trying to tell _YOU _where you are (I assumed that you had already worked that out... ), I was helping _EVERYONE ELSE_ to get an idea of where you are/were!
> 
> Yes, the climbs up from Sowerby Bridge are pretty steep! I have done Norland Road a few times from the back of the railway station - that was hard... I went to watch the Leeds Classic race go up there in the mid-1990s. I got there about an hour before the peloton and grovelled my way up to find a good vantage point. There were already hundreds of fans there and they cheered me all the way up. It made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up!


Just as well he knew where he was. He'd have had some fun with the placenames if he'd to ask for directions.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2021)

Crap weather today - mainly rain and high winds.
Went for a walk at Horner Woods first thing.
[Place holder for photos which won't upload at the moment due to snail like 3G]
We then went shopping in Minehead. Filled the car up with diesel at Morrison's then went to Porlock Weir to meet up with bestest mates for lunch.
Got back to the van and took the sun canopy down as it's blowing a hoolie out there - 50+ mph.
In for a rock n roll night, I reckon!


----------



## 12boy (20 May 2021)

Went for a short ride today but I aint used to summer temps. It was 27C and it felt a little hot. Tomorrow it may rain so I can kvetch about that either way. Nothing like a good snivel.
The garden is getting to the point where if there isn't rain I must water so I need to get off my buns and set up the irrigation system. I have been using the black recycled tire soaker lines but they dont last for doodly squat so this year it will be the three line flat plastic kind. If they work it will be great because they are more durable. My eldest is coming to visit for a couple days and will bring up a bunch of peppers, heirloom tomatoes, 2 eggplants and 2 artichokes that were started by my other son who also lives in the Greater Denver metroplex in Colorado. Then I will have to plant all that but I didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings.
Every year I tell myself I won't torment myself with a garden this year and every year I do it anyway. What a putz I am.
Be well and safe.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2021)

12boy said:


> Went for a short ride today but I aint used to summer temps. It was 27C and it felt a little hot. Tomorrow it may rain so I can kvetch about that either way. Nothing like a good snivel.
> The garden is getting to the point where if there isn't rain I must water so I need to get off my buns and set up the irrigation system. I have been using the black recycled tire soaker lines but they dont last for doodly squat so this year it will be the three line flat plastic kind. If they work it will be great because they are more durable. My eldest is coming to visit for a couple days and will bring up a bunch of peppers, heirloom tomatoes, 2 eggplants and 2 artichokes that were started by my other son who also lives in the Greater Denver metroplex in Colorado. Then I will have to plant all that but I didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings.
> Every year I tell myself I won't torment myself with a garden this year and every year I do it anyway. What a putz I am.
> Be well and safe.


Is it raining where you are at present?

First the snow, now the Sunny weather, and we didn't get much of either in the last 12 months.


----------



## Juan Kog (20 May 2021)

Today was my first professional haircut since February 2020 , as I sat down the barber said “ the usual . I have been going there for about 12 years . The shop was locaTed at the end of my mum’s road ,so was conveniently placed to fit in a haircut during my frequent visits. My mum died in 2013 , but I can’t face training another barber . So I have a 15 mile round trip for a haircut.
Tomorrow Mrs JK and I are heading for West Dorset for a week’s holiday, we won’t leave till lunchtime , as we cannot get into the holiday apartment till 5 pm . No our house will not be empty, my MiL will be there , 2 of Mrs JK’s sisters are moving in to look after Mum .


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 May 2021)

Night night everyone. It’s been a hard day for me today. It was my mum funeral , the service was lovely and having a wake/meal with some of my family was terrific and has done wonders for my mental health. 
I feel very strange, it a mixture of sad for what has passed but has made me strangely positive for life going forward .
I really feel I bike ride coming on and I haven’t felt like that in six months . 😀😀


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Today was my first professional haircut since February 2020 , as I sat down the barber said “ the usual . I have been going there for about 12 years . The shop was locaTed at the end of my mum’s road ,so was conveniently placed to fit in a haircut during my frequent visits. My mum died in 2013 , but I can’t face training another barber . So I have a 15 mile round trip for a haircut.
> Tomorrow Mrs JK and I are heading for West Dorset for a week’s holiday, we won’t leave till lunchtime , as we cannot get into the holiday apartment till 5 pm . No our house will not be empty, my MiL will be there , 2 of Mrs JK’s sisters are moving in to look after Mum .


Will your two Alsatians have free run of the,house as well!!


----------



## gavroche (20 May 2021)

In bed now and the rain is pouring outside. Apparently it will carry on all day tomorrow too and we are going to Blackpool in the afternoon till Sunday. Not a lot to look forward to then. 😠
Goodnight all.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> In bed now and the rain is pouring outside. Apparently it will carry on all day tomorrow too and we are going to Blackpool in the afternoon till Sunday. Not a lot to look forward to then. 😠
> Goodnight all.


Sithi


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> In bed now and the rain is pouring outside. Apparently it will carry on all day tomorrow too and we are going to *Blackpool* in the afternoon till Sunday. Not a lot to look forward to then. 😠
> Goodnight all.


Just over 36 years since I was last there, let me know if anything has changed in that time.


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just over 36 years since I was last there, let me know if anything has changed in that time.


The sea water isn't brown any more! 

PS And there is a new promenade...


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2021)

Morning. It’s wild out there. 🌪 Trying to talk myself into a little jog.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2021)

Morning all.
Please......this is purely out of interest.....not a plea for sympathy.
Dreadful nights sleep. Since getting L Covid some of the symptoms keep returning. One, for me, is night sweats**. 6 months ago it was really bad as we sometimes changed the bedding twice during the night.
Last night I had to change my PJs 4 times as they were wet through.
**that is always accompanied by very weak legs and body shakes.
I have posted a link and it shows night sweats as one of the main symptoms. I hope the link works.
https://www.bmj.com/content/371/bmj.m4583/rr


----------



## Drago (21 May 2021)

I have risen!

Click and collect shopping day today. The weather is atrocious, so I'm rather glad I drive an XC90.


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2021)

Good morning all.
It sounds like @Drago is outside, very windy.
I have the pleasure of a Sainsburys delivery between 7 and 8, and a Royal mail delivery between 09.34 and 14.34 today.
The one thing I particularly wanted from sainsbugs was lasagne sheets for tonight's tea. They have substituted them with canneloni , so I will have to nip out at some point to the local grocer to get some.
Living the dream eh?

I have no side effects from yesterday's 2nd jab so all ok there.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Today was my first professional haircut since February 2020 , as I sat down the barber said “ the usual . I have been going there for about 12 years . The shop was locaTed at the end of my mum’s road ,so was conveniently placed to fit in a haircut during my frequent visits. My mum died in 2013 , but I can’t face training another barber . So I have a 15 mile round trip for a haircut.
> Tomorrow Mrs JK and I are heading for West Dorset for a week’s holiday, we won’t leave till lunchtime , as we cannot get into the holiday apartment till 5 pm . No our house will not be empty, my MiL will be there , 2 of Mrs JK’s sisters are moving in to look after Mum .


It’s a tad blowy at the moment with gusts up to 60+ mph! Have a safe journey 👍


----------



## dave r (21 May 2021)

Good morning people, its more like Febuary than May, cold, blowy and damp.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2021)

I managed to force myself out for a wet and windy jog. So lethargic again, but it's done. Suppose I'd better have breakfast now.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2021)

Cooeee. Another god awful day yesterday and today is even worse. Started raining at around 3 am with gusts of wind as well. Yuck.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2021)

Morning all 

Bit of a wild and woolly night here on the foothills of Dunkery Beacon.
Was blowing up to 60 mph overnight and lashing with rain. It's still raining and the wind is still high but expected to lessen off by tomorrow.
One of our neighbours packed up and left the site at 7am. I wouldn't particularly fancy towing in this weather.


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit of a wild and woolly night here on the foothills of Dunkery Beacon.
> Was blowing up to 60 mph overnight and lashing with rain. It's still raining and the wind is still high but expected to lessen off by tomorrow.
> One of our neighbours packed up and left the site at 7am. I wouldn't particularly fancy towing in this weather.


A serious question. Do have to tie your 'van down in very high winds to prevent it blowing over?


----------



## Sterlo (21 May 2021)

After my accident, saw this and just had to get one.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2021)

Sterlo said:


> After my accident, saw this and just had to get one.
> View attachment 589836


I've got it in yellow.


----------



## Juan Kog (21 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Will your two Alsatians have free run of the,house as well!!


 One of my SiL’s is far more scary than a pack of Alsatians .


----------



## Juan Kog (21 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It’s a tad blowy at the moment with gusts up to 60+ mph! Have a safe journey 👍


Thanks very much . In the 80’s we owned a Citroen 2 CV, that was always a challenging ride in high winds .


----------



## The Rover (21 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> In bed now and the rain is pouring outside. Apparently it will carry on all day tomorrow too and we are going to Blackpool in the afternoon till Sunday. Not a lot to look forward to then. 😠
> Goodnight all.



The prom at Blackpool has changed massively of late, it’s very smart and I think anyone who hadn’t been for a while will be impressed, however.......I went with the wife and boy in the last school hols for a ride along the front, we landed early so it was quiet and rode about 10 miles out. 

The ride back into Blackpool was very different, lots of people smoking weed and getting p***ed. That said the pubs were closed so perhaps it’ll be different now.

Good luck!


----------



## shep (21 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> A serious question. Do have to tie your 'van down in very high winds to prevent it blowing over?


Seriously?
I assume it's a Campervan, how many Vans do you see blowing down the road, or Caravans for that matter.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 May 2021)

shep said:


> Seriously?
> I assume it's a Campervan, how many Vans do you see blowing down the road, or Caravans for that matter.



I think, @Dirk has a caravan, but, we have a Campervan, or, perhaps it is a Motorhome, not really sure where the dividing line is. It is 6.7Metres long, coach built, on a Fiat Ducato Chassis Cab.

We have never felt the need to "tie down" when parked, but, we have had a few hairy moments when driving in really high winds, in Spain. We also once had a window blow out overnight, when parked up, near Frejus, in southern France, during a particularly fierce storm.

At present, we are being rained on heavily, near Winchester, wife is reading her book, and, I am wasting my time on here


----------



## shep (21 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I think, @Dirk has a caravan, but, we have a Campervan, or, perhaps it is a Motorhome, not really sure where the dividing line is. It is 6.7Metres long, coach built, on a Fiat Ducato Chassis Cab.
> 
> We have never felt the need to "tie down" when parked, but, we have had a few hairy moments when driving in really high winds, in Spain. We also once had a window blow out overnight, when parked up, near Frejus, in southern France, during a particularly fierce storm.
> 
> At present, we are being rained on heavily, near Winchester, wife is reading her book, and, I am wasting my time on here


I've a VW T25 campervan, so the opposite end of the scale to yours, and apart from dropping the 'pop top ' down in high winds it's never going to blow away. It's 2 tonne of van!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2021)

Well today us going to be pretty crappy, so it a slobbing day watching films and stuffing my face


----------



## BoldonLad (21 May 2021)

shep said:


> I've a VW T25 campervan, so the opposite end of the scale to yours, and apart from dropping the 'pop top ' down in high winds it's never going to blow away. It's 2 tonne of van!



We bought our first van when we retired.

We did a couple of "training" outings in UK, then, set off for Spain (in January), from Newcastle-upon-Tyne, via Dover-Calais ferry.

With my usual lack of planning and organisation, I had not researched which (if any) sites may be open en-route, and, at that time, we had no knowledge of the French Aires system or the Spanish equivalent.

We made it to Biarritz by lunch time on day 3, without incident. But, as we crossed the Pyrenees, we could not find anywhere to stop for the night. Eventually, we came to Zaragosa, and found a likely spot to park. Overnight, it was very stormy, and the van rocked violently in the wind, plus, there was a lot of other noise. 

I can sleep anywhere, through anything, so, was unaware of this. Mrs @BoldonLad, did not sleep a wink, so, she informed me several times over the next day.

When we (well I) woke up, next morning, we were surrounded by HGV's, we had, it would appear parked in an HGV overnight area.

Since that first trip, we have had fifteen years similar "ad-hoc" trips to mainland Europe, east as far a Hungary, north as far as Sweden, and, south to the Mediterranean. My lack of planning has meant some miss-haps, but, they have given us a laugh (afterwards, admittedly).


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2021)

This is a T shirt I bought 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Juan Kog (21 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> This is a T shirt I bought 3 or 4 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 589845


And you have only just remembered where you left it.


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2021)

shep said:


> Seriously?
> I assume it's a Campervan, how many Vans do you see blowing down the road, or Caravans for that matter.


Yes seriously, an honest question, and you assume wrongly.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> And you have only just remembered where you left it.




Shut it


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The sea water isn't brown any more!
> 
> PS And there is a new promenade...


If you include going on the beach, it's just shy of 39 years. It was warm, and sunny then. 
The trip there, by bike, was quicker.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

shep said:


> It's 2 tonne of van!


40 tonne lorry, lifted 20 foot into the air, and blown across the road.


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2021)

I'm going out, don't wait up


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> A serious question. Do have to tie your 'van down in very high winds to prevent it blowing over?


Never had to so far.
We had 80 mph on Dartmoor over Christmas - that was scary!
Lunching at the Bear in Wiveliscombe - got their own brewery. 






Pictures from yesterday's walk at Horner's Wood.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> This is a T shirt I bought 3 or 4 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 589845


Is it wrinkly because you've wearing it in bed ?


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2021)

Excellent news here.
Back from hospital with MrsD. 
She has had the drain taken out. 
The wound has healed well.
There is absolutely no sign of cancer now.
Its just a question of time now for the inside to heal.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Excellent news here.
> Back from hospital with MrsD.
> She has had the drain taken out.
> The wound has healed well.
> ...



Great news!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Excellent news here.
> Back from hospital with MrsD.
> She has had the drain taken out.
> The wound has healed well.
> ...




That is such good news. Good for you Mrs D.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Excellent news here.
> Back from hospital with MrsD.
> She has had the drain taken out.
> The wound has healed well.
> ...



Good news.


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm going out, don't wait up


Well that didn't last long not 30 seconds down the road this happened van pulled out in front of me


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Thanks very much . In the 80’s we owned a Citroen 2 CV, that was always a challenging ride in high winds .


I had a Sherpa based Highwayman motorhome at one time. Relatively narrow wheelbase and quite high. A nightmare in high winds.


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2021)

shep said:


> Seriously?
> I assume it's a Campervan, how many Vans do you see blowing down the road, or Caravans for that matter.


Caravans are blown over from time to time on the road the same as some HGV's. Don't have any statistics but it does happen. 
I had ropes over our 12ft caravan and round our A60 car on the windward side once on an exposed site as it was very scary and a couple of vans were blown over. A small cargo boat was also driven ashore just in front of us the same night.
One of my motorhomes was also very scary in high winds but never fortunately couped as I just did not travel if it was so bad.


----------



## 12boy (21 May 2021)

Great news Dave7 about Mrs D and sorry about yours.
It is finally raining which needed so badly. It will stay green a little longer, and yes, our green is probably more like khaki compared to your jungly lushness.
We have electronic signs on the hiway advising stuff like" Black ice, take off cruise control" or "Wear your seatbelt" and most frequently, " High profile high wind vehicle warning". I remember having a crosswind pick up my VW bus, or me on a bike, at other times, and move me over a couple of feet. Flipped vehicles on Wyoming highways during windy days are not uncommon.
I am surprised there has been no mention yet of Fish Friday . Our plan is to stop by a locally owned burger joint known for their excellent french fries and battered cod and have some ourselves. Kinda cruel to beat on helpless fish but what the hell.
Be safe and well.


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> And you have only just remembered where you left it.


Don't make jokes about failing memory in old age... I commented in the Pro Cycling forum this week that I couldn't remember which of the (identical twin British pro cyclist) Yates brothers was which, or which big races they had won. Someone replied that I should take heed of what CycleChat member 'ColinJ' had posted on the subject a few months back, which was a mnemonic reminder... I had forgotten that I had posted before, AND forgotten the mnemonic!


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2021)

The wind is northerly as forecast but not gale force tho' Calmac are still not confident. From that direction it is also very cold but at least not raining.
A morning where the gremlins were hard at work.
Changed the bedding and come to put on the new duvet cover. The cupboard where they are kept was all neatly arranged but somehow without my intervention has turned into chaos and getting a matching set was a challenge. No idea where the pillowcases have gone so plain ones are ok.
I know about turning the cover inside out to get it on the duvet so I did that only to find that I had done that already when putting it away after the last wash.The fitted undersheet of course was inside out and had to be taken off and turned. Don't know why I bother with such details as nobody else is going to see it anyway.
Washing machine on and then the outlet hose from the tumble drier decided it did not like being properly joined up. Managed to botch it up and only a problem as I do not want the kitchen filled with steam. There is a handy cat flap in the wall which normally serves as an outlet. I hope it has now been fixed permanently with the aid of the gorilla.
Cannot be bothered lighting the stove [ or rather cleaning it out tomorrow] so will use the calor heater instead. The house has got a bit cold as the residual heat built up over winter has drained away. It is impossible to tell how much gas is left but I guess it is going to go empty this evening. I do have a spare cylinder but a faff changing it.


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2021)

I have had a 750W convector on in this room for an hour or two but I still haven't got the temperature quite up to 18 degrees C yet - it is May 21st NOT _February _21st. 

I hope the coming summer doesn't turn out to be one of those awful ones that never really seems to happen, before dumping us back into winter.


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2021)

I feel totally gutted, they are saying that the car is a write off and I just emptied it all out and even shed a tear (silly old fool). 
I don't know what to do next I've been on the phone with the insurance company for an hour and expect a ton of mail in the next few day to fill out, but I'm not going to do anything in a rush.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I feel totally gutted, they are saying that the car is a write off and I just emptied it all out and even shed a tear (silly old fool).
> I don't know what to do next I've been on the phone with the insurance company for an hour and expect a ton of mail in the next few day to fill out, but I'm not going to do anything in a rush.



The “write-off” designation is almost certainly that the cost of repair (at an insurance company approved repairer) would exceed the market value of the car. So, the insurance company take the cheapest option (for them), and payout market value. 

One option, not without risk, would be to negotiate a settlement whereby you get the car plus some cash. Then, find a reliable small operator to repair. 

Could be all a bit stressful.


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Excellent news here.
> Back from hospital with MrsD.
> She has had the drain taken out.
> The wound has healed well.
> ...


Wonderful news. 🤗🤗


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2021)

@12boy Yay...it's Fish Friday! 
Off to Minehead in 30 minutes for a 'Friday night' at our bestest mates new house.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 May 2021)

Hello everyone, I’m back posting again. And I’ve updated my avatar by about 35 years.
Had the second jab the day before yesterday, felt terrible yesterday but ok today. Still avoiding shops and clubruns etc for the time being.
Glad to hear your news @Dave7.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> The “write-off” designation is almost certainly that the cost of repair (at an insurance company approved repairer) would exceed the market value of the car. So, the insurance company take the cheapest option (for them), and payout market value.
> 
> One option, not without risk, would be to negotiate a settlement whereby you get the car plus some cash. Then, find a reliable small operator to repair.
> 
> Could be all a bit stressful.



I know people who have done that successfully, someone I know had a door replaced by a member of the family using a door from the local scrap yard.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I know people who have done that successfully, someone I know had a door replaced by a member of the family using a door from the local scrap yard.



Yes, it is a number of years ago now (ie 28, where did they go?), but, second youngest daughter, when 19, had an elderly Ford Fiesta, which was her pride and joy (and in good condition). Someone ran into back of it, at traffic lights. Insurance said it was a write-off. She negotiated with insurance Company and got the car, plus some money. Her then boyfriend knew a panel beater who fixed the car. If I recall, the registration document was endorsed in some way, to show it had been a write-off. This would, no doubt have impacted it's resale value, but, she did not want to sell, and ran it until it it finally died a peaceful death some years later, at the hands of the MoT Station.

It is (IMHO) a viable option if car is basically sound, and, you know somewhere or someone who can repair economically.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Hello everyone, I’m back posting again. And I’ve updated my avatar by about 35 years.
> Had the second jab the day before yesterday, felt terrible yesterday but ok today. Still avoiding shops and clubruns etc for the time being.
> Glad to hear your news @Dave7.


Do anything exciting whilst away.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, it is a number of years ago now (ie 28, where did they go?), but, second youngest daughter, when 19, had an elderly Ford Fiesta, which was her pride and joy (and in good condition). Someone ran into back of it, at traffic lights. Insurance said it was a write-off. She negotiated with insurance Company and got the car, plus some money. Her then boyfriend knew a panel beater who fixed the car. If I recall, the registration document was endorsed in some way, to show it had been a write-off. This would, no doubt have impacted it's resale value, but, she did not want to sell, and ran it until it it finally dies a peaceful death some years later, at the hands of the MoT Station.
> 
> It is (IMHO) a viable option if car is basically sound, and, you know somewhere or someone who can repair economically.



The car would become a category D write off , no structural damage, might be repairable, reduces the value and could make the car harder to sell. They've changed all the numbers now.

https://www.rac.co.uk/drive/advice/know-how/what-is-an-insurance-write-off/


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Excellent news here.
> Back from hospital with MrsD.
> She has had the drain taken out.
> The wound has healed well.
> ...


Always nice to hear.

Will you still be washing her hair now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do anything exciting whilst away.


Yes, I updated my avatar


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes, I updated my avatar


Not when you came back?

No KOM's lost or gained. No strava art or answers sought to stuff you never thought about before.

Hope you're okay, and no worse than anyone else on here.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Always nice to hear.
> 
> Will you still be washing her hair now.


For the foreseeable future.
1. She has limited movement in one arm.
2. Her 3 crumbling discs make it more difficult.
Now the cancer has gone she can start medication to strengthen the spine.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Always nice to hear.
> 
> *Will you still be washing her hair now.*



I am sure @Dave7 will have Mrs @Dave7 on "light duties" as soon as possible, with "normal duties" soon after, no point spoiling them


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2021)

Look what I got only 83 miles on the clock.......................but I've got to hand it back


----------



## dave r (21 May 2021)

From my Facebook page tonight.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Look what I got only 83 miles on the clock.......................but I've got to hand it back
> View attachment 589902


You've not nicked it!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 May 2021)

OK - we know you are out there
and you know what you did
I am sure you are ashamed of what you did

It would be unfair to demand that you own up publically

but we KNOW one of you bought a new BBQ and planned a barbie yesterday or today

I suggest that you think about what you did and make sure it never happens again!

I think the rest of us should try to forgive you and just hope you learn your lesson!!!


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> The “write-off” designation is almost certainly that the cost of repair (at an insurance company approved repairer) would exceed the market value of the car. So, the insurance company take the cheapest option (for them), and payout market value.
> 
> One option, not without risk, would be to negotiate a settlement whereby you get the car plus some cash. Then, find a reliable small operator to repair.
> 
> Could be all a bit stressful.


That option worked for me once along time ago with an Austin A60 with front end damage.My wife had been driving but 100% not her fault. I made sure the car was washed and well polished before the insurance assessor came to look at it. They gave me £150. It cost £25 for a new wing and two bottles of whisky [which I got for nothing anyway] for a bonnet and front bumper from a Wolseley from a breakers. I took it into the distillery workshop and we anchored the front to a very substantial lathe and with a block and tackle and some heat straightened it out.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> OK - we know you are out there
> and you know what you did
> I am sure you are ashamed of what you did
> 
> ...


It's all the fault of @PaulSB, he went to visit the "rain stones". Usually done when you want it to rain. He said something about collecting them, so maybe he meant it literally.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> That option worked for me once along time ago with an Austin A60 with front end damage.My wife had been driving but 100% not her fault. I made sure the car was washed and well polished before the insurance assessor came to look at it. They gave me £150. It cost £25 for a new wing and two bottles of whisky [which I got for nothing anyway] for a bonnet and front bumper from a Wolseley from a breakers. I took it into the distillery workshop and we anchored the front to a very substantial lathe and with a block and tackle and some heat straightened it out.



Yes, I actually had another similar example, but, did not want to imply my daughters were accident prone 

Daughter No 2 crashed her elderly Ford Fiesta (my girls all had Ford Fiestas), into the back of an uninsured driver.

Her fault entirely, but, uninsured driver just wanted to leave the scene, so, only problem was the crumpled front wing of daughters Fiesta.

I cut the wing off, using my B&D jigsaw, went to scrap yard and bought one.

Got a friend to weld replacement wing on.

Couple of rattle cans of correct colour, later, eternally grateful daughter ...


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2021)

This bloody car is too complicated, I needed the internet to find out how to open the fuel filler cap
They don't give you a handbook with it FFS and just found out it's only 25 days old


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> This bloody car is too complicated, I needed the internet to find out how to open the fuel filler cap
> They don't give you a handbook with it FFS and just found out it's only 25 days old


Don't get the interior dirty!


----------



## BoldonLad (21 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> This bloody car is too complicated, I needed the internet to find out how to open the fuel filler cap
> They don't give you a handbook with it FFS and just found out it's only 25 days old



Two of my friends have recently acquired new cars (one a Mini, the other a Honda CRV), both hate them, too many warning beeps, too much technology.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 May 2021)

Had to take the front seat out of my Nissan Micra a few years ago

Put it back in but all sorts of lights and warnings kept coming up

Finding the 'secret' way to reset the warning was not too bad thanks to the WWW


but - Yea Gods!!! it was weird

Any more weird and I would have had to find a seventh son of a seventh son and present him with a rod of Holly intertwined with Rowan

involved closing the door and opening it, pressing the clutch pedal and other stuff

who thinks of this stuff
and are they the same people who come up with the colour names of paints???


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Two of my friends have recently acquired new cars (one a Mini, the other a Honda CRV), both hate them, too many warning beeps, too much technology.


It’s starting to worry me that all new cars seem to come with massive touch screen infotainment displays now. Drivers seem distracted enough without fiddling with these while driving.


Article in roadcc today in fact. 

https://road.cc/content/news/cyclists-condemn-distracting-mercedes-car-tech-283519


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Had to take the front seat out of my Nissan Micra a few years ago
> 
> Put it back in but all sorts of lights and warnings kept coming up
> 
> ...


Paints, just stick with Pantone numbers, not names


----------



## shep (21 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Caravans are blown over from time to time on the road the same as some HGV's. Don't have any statistics but it does happen.
> I had ropes over our 12ft caravan and round our A60 car on the windward side once on an exposed site as it was very scary and a couple of vans were blown over. A small cargo boat was also driven ashore just in front of us the same night.
> One of my motorhomes was also very scary in high winds but never fortunately couped as I just did not travel if it was so bad.


Be interesting to see a caravan 'tied down ' whilst being towed!


----------



## 12boy (21 May 2021)

Numbnuts...so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope your ins. co does right by you. For example, htt the Bentley and chaffeur to drive you hither and yon while your car is being repaired would be the least one could expect. Was this accident considered your fault? I hope not and also you weren't hurt.


----------



## 12boy (21 May 2021)

Numbnuts, sorry I missed the write off part. If I bought a new car with a 3 yr 30k mileage warranty I would almost wonder if that could be a lifetime warranty. Shopping for a new used car at the insurance payout price is a real PITA.


----------



## numbnuts (22 May 2021)

12boy said:


> Numbnuts...so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope your ins. co does right by you. For example, htt the Bentley and chaffeur to drive you hither and yon while your car is being repaired would be the least one could expect. Was this accident considered your fault? I hope not and also you weren't hurt.


It was not my fault, I was fine at the time, but some hours later I've been as sick as a dog, I think it must be shock or something
I'll be alright tomorrow, just a bit gutted now


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It was not my fault, I was fine at the time, but some hours later I've been as sick as a dog, I think it must be shock or something
> I'll be alright tomorrow, just a bit gutted now


You're normally asleep at this time, so it's had some effect.


----------



## numbnuts (22 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're normally asleep at this time, so it's had some effect.


I think it's going to be a long night


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I think it's going to be a long night


Go for a walk whilst it's still dryish.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> This bloody car is too complicated, I needed the internet to find out how to open the fuel filler cap
> They don't give you a handbook with it FFS and just found out it's only 25 days old


Yep. When I got my 65 plate Astra there was no handbook BUT I could buy one for 35 quid.
I decided I didn't need a handbook as, any mech problems and its in the garage.
However, I cannot fully work the satnav eg 1. if its on at the same time as the radio I can't hear the satnav voice. If I turn the radio down it also turns the satnav down.
2. Once its on I can't turn it off without turning the radio off.
TBH I seldom use it but when I do it annoys me.
AND........
Her voice annoys me. She is forever saying "please" as in "please take the next left" etc. Why ???


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It was not my fault, I was fine at the time, but some hours later I've been as sick as a dog, I think it must be shock or something
> I'll be alright tomorrow, just a bit gutted now


NNs. My advice (from experience).
Both daughter and wife hit in the back (separate times etc).
In daughters case grandson came off worse and suffered for years.
MrsD got (what we thought) was a good settlement BUT 10 years later the spinal problems came back to haunt her.
So.......you are entitled. Go for every penny you can get. Believe me, they would not give a flying @#%*@ for you.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2021)

Morning gang 
Good sleep last night. Night sweats were better and only had to change PJs once.

Been out for an early walk. Slightly warmer (or not as cold) today.
Now sat with my coffee while listening to our Tony with SOtS.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Drago (22 May 2021)

I have risen!

Visiting the outlaws today.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2021)

Good morning folks, dry at the moment, but I doubt that will last, its also cold for May.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, dry at the moment, but I doubt that will last, its also cold for May.


Forcast here is to be dry all day.
When I went to bed the forecast was sun all day. This morning its changed to heavy cloud


----------



## Juan Kog (22 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yep. When I got my 65 plate Astra there was no handbook BUT I could buy one for 35 quid.
> I decided I didn't need a handbook as, any mech problems and its in the garage.
> However, I cannot fully work the satnav eg 1. if its on at the same time as the radio I can't hear the satnav voice. If I turn the radio down it also turns the satnav down.
> 2. Once its on I can't turn it off without turning the radio off.
> ...


Dave , I have had my Skoda Fabia ( 64 plate) from new , so I have the owners handbook. I still have the same radio/ satnav problems you experience .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 May 2021)

Good Morning all, yesterday’s rain appears to have passed on but it’s decidedly chilly, 4.4°.
Off to the supermarket shortly.


----------



## Juan Kog (22 May 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Visiting the outlaws today.


I have a lot of concern and sympathy for ................. you’re in-laws .


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2021)

Morning. Just back a breezy bimble. 20 miles and it felt enough. My rides seem to be getting shorter these days. Pretty chilly even although it's sunny now. The Garmin said 5 degrees.

St Johnstone vs Hibs in the Scottish Cup Final this afternoon so I will definitely be watching that.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Forcast here is to be dry all day.
> When I went to bed the forecast was sun all day. This morning its changed to heavy cloud



Showers forecast here for today.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2021)

1960 cycle cross, this is bonkers!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2021)

Morning. The rain and winds have stopped for now anyway. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It appears to of finally stopped raining. 
This cold weather is doing my tomato and pepper plants no favours at all. They look healthy enough, but just aren't growing. They are in the greenhouse but not heated.
Hopefully there will be some warmish weather soon to get them going.

Nothing extraordinary planned for today, so probably a domestics day, and then watching the Giro on the television. A big day in the mountains beckons.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2021)

Morning all 

The wind has abated and the rain has stopped at last.
Had a very nice evening at our mates new house - convivial company and exellent food & drink - just like old times. 
Might have to get a 6kg propane refill today, the garage up the road has several in stock.


----------



## numbnuts (22 May 2021)

I've got up too


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2021)

shep said:


> Be interesting to see a caravan 'tied down ' whilst being towed!


On a trailer?


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Just back a breezy bimble. 20 miles and it felt enough. My rides seem to be getting shorter these days. Pretty chilly even although it's sunny now. The Garmin said 5 degrees.
> 
> St Johnstone vs Hibs in the Scottish Cup Final this afternoon so I will definitely be watching that.


Shouting for Hibs I assume ???


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Shouting for Hibs I assume ???


Eh............No!


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. The rain and winds have stopped for now anyway.
> 
> Stay safe folks


Something you've eaten?


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2021)

Decided to do an Aldi dash.
Its just had a complete refurb. Looks good but they have put everything in totally different places which in theory is ok but .......there is no 'rhyme or reason' to some of it. What used to take me 15 minutes took me 35 minutes.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Decided to do an Aldi dash.
> Its just had a complete refurb. Looks good but they have put everything in totally different places which in theory is ok but .......there is no 'rhyme or reason' to some of it. What used to take me 15 minutes took me 35 minutes.


They hope that by moving stock around, you might just buy something you never came in for.

There is a rhyme and a reason, just not your rhyme or reason.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> They hope that by moving stock around, you might just buy something you never came in for.
> 
> There is a rhyme and a reason, just not your rhyme or reason.


Well I certainly didn't buy anything I didn't go in for.
Ohh I did get some panty liners.
And some babies nappy liners
And some eye liner
And 5 tubs of super creamy ice cream.
But apart from that....nothing.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 May 2021)

Decisions to make

MetOffice says it will rain until about 3 then be OK
But looking at the radar it looks like the showers will avoid ms an pass South
So I could risk it and go out for a ride this morning

Hmmm
Oh - also need to go to Tesco - forgot a few things last time and we had a couple of pans die in the last week or so - cooking Tea last night was a case of juggling and washing pans mid meal!


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2021)

Good morning one and all. Bright and breezy which is great after two days of solid rain.

We had a good two days away with good weather. 👍 Our third day was so wet we abandoned plans and came home. 👎

Picked up Mrs P's new to her Fiat 500 yesterday. A 2019 plate with 7000 miles on the clock for half the price of a new one! Her previous 500 lasted her 12 years and 105,000 miles. One shock absorber in that time. GVM!

Heading out shortly to collect my Cervelo from the LBS, granddaughter arrives at 12.00 and I'm working the club bar at 4.00.

Busy!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 May 2021)

It's raining here and there is hail mixed in with the rain. Sheesh.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well I certainly didn't buy anything I didn't go in for.
> Ohh I did get some panty liners.
> And some babies nappy liners
> And some eye liner
> ...


The ice cream was near the nappies and panty liners! I'd not touch the ice cream if I were you. The staff are trying to tell you something.


----------



## 12boy (22 May 2021)

Ah, more puzzling stuff. Is a "65 plate" a car bought and licensed in 1965?
Numbnuts , I will spare you the details as I had posted all this some time ago, but when I was hit by a car on my bike I got $8500 for the pain and suffering of 2 cracked ribs. Get what you can.
It has been drizzling for about 24 hours and things are what we call green around here. Kinda like going on a trip to England. 
Be well and safe.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 May 2021)

12boy said:


> *Ah, more puzzling stuff. Is a "65 plate" a car bought and licensed in 1965?*
> Numbnuts , I will spare you the details as I had posted all this some time ago, but when I was hit by a car on my bike I got $8500 for the pain and suffering of 2 cracked ribs. Get what you can.
> It has been drizzling for about 24 hours and things are what we call green around here. Kinda like going on a trip to England.
> Be well and safe.



Much more complicated than that.

"65" plate would be car registered in second half of 2015.

I may not have the exact details, but, approximately as follows:

Car Registrations change twice per year

Cars registered in first 6 months have year number, eg (20)19, (20)20, (20)21 etc

Cars registered in second half of year, have year number plus 50, so, 69, 70, 71 etc

The (car) registration system has changed over the years, but, currently it is

two letters, followed by two numbers (for year), followed by three letters eg

HN66 DZX is a car registered in the second half of 2016.

I think, the first two letters may give a clue as the region in which it was first registered, not sure about that.

Generally speaking, a cars registration stays with it for the life of the car, although, it is possible to buy and fit personal registration plates, which may be moved, from car to car, for a fee.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> *Cars registered in first 6 months have year number, eg (20)19, (20)20, (20)21 etc
> 
> Cars registered in second half of year, have year number plus 50, so, 69, 70, 71 etc*



Thank you. I didn't know this. Another of life's little mysteries solved


----------



## BoldonLad (22 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thank you. I didn't know this. Another of life's little mysteries solved



You are welcome


----------



## 12boy (22 May 2021)

Wow....we keep plates for a few years or until new plate designs are put out. When a car is sold the new owner will be issued a different plate number. Here in Wyoming the first one or two digits are separated from the others, and those one or two give the county of licence. Natrona county, where I live has plates beginning with 1, while a car from Fremont county has 8. Most states now have some kind of art on the plate but a few still have numbers and letters only.


----------



## numbnuts (22 May 2021)

Not done much today, finished clearing out my car and removing the roof rack.
Had a courtesy call from the AA to see if I was OK I told them I was “moby dick”, he suddenly turned into a doctor and said “I think you will be OK tomorrow”. 
He is going to chase up the insurance company and should get a reply by mid-day on Monday, but he think the car is a write off and it will be a cash offer only. 
Didn't sleep very good last night thinking how I would manage without a car ?
Do I buy a cheap car out of my savings, which ain't a lot ?
Should I use some on my disability pension to pay for a loan it's £200 per month I could use 1/2 or 2/3 of that, but I would have that hanging around my neck for 5 years, will I be alive in 5 years time ? 
Questions questions and no answers ................
PS some "good news" makes a change.....my hearing aids are very good


----------



## BoldonLad (22 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Not done much today, finished clearing out my car and removing the roof rack.
> Had a courtesy call from the AA to see if I was OK I told them I was “moby dick”, he suddenly turned into a doctor and said “I think you will be OK tomorrow”.
> He is going to chase up the insurance company and should get a reply by mid-day on Monday, but he think the car is a write off and it will be a cash offer only.
> Didn't sleep very good last night thinking how I would manage without a car ?
> ...



Not wanting to pry into your personal circumstances, but... if you are entitled to a disability pension, could you also possibly qualify for mobility allowance, and, hence a Motobility Car?

Failing that, or, indeed, in addition to that, perhaps, in addition to the cash for your car, you may be entitled to claim for injuries, additional costs etc etc from the Insurance Company. Every little helps, after all, this situation is not your fault.


----------



## numbnuts (22 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Not wanting to pry into your personal circumstances, but... if you are entitled to a disability pension, could you also possibly qualify for mobility allowance, and, hence a Motobility Car?
> 
> Failing that, or, indeed, in addition to that, perhaps, in addition to the cash for your car, you may be entitled to claim for injuries, additional costs etc etc from the Insurance Company. Every little helps, after all, this situation is not your fault.


I don't get mobility allowance I'm more walking wounded, I will not get much for the car as an insurance pay out as the said car is 23 years old, I think I'll be lucky to £500, but it will be more like £200.
I think I would like to try car less, I could get my shopping once a month delivered and could buy local by my bike/trike, I even have a trailer for my bikes, but I would have to give up fishing and kayaking, but saying that I have not been for so long now due to Covid, I don't think I would miss it.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Much more complicated than that.
> 
> "65" plate would be car registered in second half of 2015.
> 
> ...


The first two letters does give a sort of clue as to place of origin. Our local one used to be and still is SB but there are also many SK which is Caithness. Dumbarton was SN and Inverness ST but for some reason we do not see many of those.
It gets complicated with used cars of course because mine is VO where I have never been and is I think somewhere mid/north England. The dealer I bought if from got it for me from some contact he uses for used motability cars.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2021)

That was amazing! ⚽ Can’t believe it. 5th in the league and both cups!


----------



## BoldonLad (22 May 2021)

12boy said:


> Wow....we keep plates for a few years or until new plate designs are put out. When a car is sold the new owner will be issued a different plate number. Here in Wyoming the first one or two digits are separated from the others, and those one or two give the county of licence. Natrona county, where I live has plates beginning with 1, while a car from Fremont county has 8. Most states now have some kind of art on the plate but a few still have numbers and letters only.



The UK registration plate has gone through a number of changes in my lifetime, not even sure I recall them all.

I THINK we started with:

Two letter and four numbers eg AB1234

Then, three letters and three numbers eg ABC 123

Then three letters ; three numbers ; letter, where the "trailing" letter told you the year of registration eg PBY123E, I cannot recall the correlation between letters and years, but, I THINK A = 1963, B = 1964 etc

Then the above was reversed to A 999 ABC, where the initial letter gave the year of registration.

Then the scheme I outlined in the previous post.

A further slight complication is that certain letters were omitted from the sequence to avoid confusion(?) for example O was typically not used, because of possible confusion with 0 (zero).

Most of the chopping and changing was because as car ownership levels increased, they were running out of number combinations, plus, lobbying from the motor industry ( for year related first registration plates) because the "snob value" was thought to increase sales.

Edit: for anyone who has absolutely nothing to amuse themselves with, see here for a complete list of the correlation between year of registration and letter.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2021)

Our 1st car (mini 850) that I bought in approx 1972 was already old And a rust box. The reg was BNB 304 B.

Due to my work I have had lots of new cars and MrsD immediately picks a phrase with the main letters. As an eg our present car starts BWD......MrsD chose Big Willy Dave.
I assume she was on drugs


----------



## BoldonLad (22 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Our 1st car (mini 850) that I bought in approx 1972 was already old And a rust box. The reg was BNB 304 B.
> 
> Due to my work I have had lots of new cars and MrsD immediately picks a phrase with the main letters. As an eg our present car starts BWD......MrsD chose Big Willy Dave.
> I assume she was on drugs



My first car was a rusty Ford Anglia 100E. It was 1953 vintage, I bought it in 1965, for £35 ( a fortune to me then, ten weeks pay!). I still remember the Registration Number, it was NCU 142. Spent the next two years rebuilding it in Fibre Glass, Procter called "Plastic Padding", if I recall


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Much more complicated than that.
> 
> "65" plate would be car registered in second half of 2015.
> 
> ...


Partially correct.
From the 1st March each year, new cars will have the current last two digits of the year(21 this year) in their number plate. Whilst new car registrations from 1st September, through to the 28th February, will have a digit*(which is 7 this year) in front of the last digit of the year reg plates.

*This first digit has been increasing by one, every ten years.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> The UK registration plate has gone through a number of changes in my lifetime, not even sure I recall them all.
> 
> I THINK we started with:
> 
> ...


An interesting list but totally different from where the letters used to indicate. SY for example used to be Stornoway but not now. My car seems to have come from further south than I though ie Severn Valley/Worcester. I used to have DVD 800 which came from Lanarkshire. Should have kept the plate.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Not done much today, finished clearing out my car and removing the roof rack.
> Had a courtesy call from the AA to see if I was OK I told them I was “moby dick”, he suddenly turned into a doctor and said “I think you will be OK tomorrow”.
> He is going to chase up the insurance company and should get a reply by mid-day on Monday, but he think the car is a write off and it will be a cash offer only.
> Didn't sleep very good last night thinking how I would manage without a car ?
> ...


Hope the car news will be as good as can be expected, when you get it.


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2021)

My first car was a 1967 Ford Anglia super 123E, the 1200 version. OYV 481F. Originally it was the duck egg green colour, but I resprayed it green Jade metallic with diamond white stripes and roof.


----------



## gavroche (22 May 2021)

Greetings every one. The journey to Blackpool yesterday was a nightmare with heavy rain and traffic. Also , halfway through, the in board sat nav decided to stop working so had to use Waze on my phone to finish the journey. Today, sat nav is working again!
We are staying in a luxury appartment in Cleveleys, on the seafront, and it is absolutely beautiful, I mean the appartment and also the surroundings. 
We went to Blackpool today and I am still not impressed, still a sh****le, apart from the beach which is lovely and luckily, the weather was fine.
Going home tomorrow but another visit to Blackpool first for the grand children who are having a wonderful time. 
Our grandson's ex-girlfriend ( the mother of our grand children) is treating us to Sunday lunch in the cafe she owns before we go home. 
Speak to you all when back in Wales.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> My first car was a 1967 Ford Anglia super 123E, the 1200 version. OYV 481F. Originally it was the duck egg green colour, but I resprayed it green Jade metallic with diamond white stripes and roof.
> View attachment 590000


I've news for you, there's no MOT and a few years VED owing. Hope you can explain why you never bothered!


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Greetings every one. The journey to Blackpool yesterday was a nightmare with heavy rain and traffic. Also , halfway through, the in board sat nav decided to stop working so had to use Waze on my phone to finish the journey. Today, sat nav is working again!
> We are staying in a luxury appartment in Cleveleys, on the seafront, and it is absolutely beautiful, I mean the appartment and also the surroundings.
> We went to Blackpool today and I am still not impressed, still a sh****le, apart from the beach which is lovely and luckily, the weather was fine.
> Going home tomorrow but another visit to Blackpool first for the grand children who are having a wonderful time.
> ...


What about our

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QvNh40ZIRa0


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2021)

I had a *nice walk today*! It was very pleasant during some sunny spells in sheltered spots, but a bit chilly when standing around in the wind.

It was only about 15 km (9.5 miles) but a good stroll, taking the local hills that we tackled into account. 

I feel miscellaneous aches and pains which I would not have got from doing a harder journey by bike, but I have not been doing hilly walks recently and my body has obviously lost some walking fitness.


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've news for you, there's no MOT and a few years VED owing. Hope you can explain why you never bothered!
> View attachment 590003
> 
> View attachment 590004


Goodness me, it's still going.


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Goodness me, it's still going.


Or not officially scrapped.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Goodness me, it's still going.





Paulus said:


> Or not officially scrapped.


You might need to work on your reasons for not getting it MOT'd and not paying your VED, if they're the best you can come up with.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> My first car was a 1967 Ford Anglia super 123E, the 1200 version. OYV 481F. Originally it was the duck egg green colour, but I resprayed it green Jade metallic with diamond white stripes and roof.
> View attachment 590000


That does look nice.


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You might need to work on your reasons for not getting it MOT'd and not paying your VED, if they're the best you can come up with.


I sold it in 1981, honest Guv.


----------



## Drago (22 May 2021)

Well, today I acquired 3 x early 50's Suffolk lawn mowers, 2 x Colt Super's and a Punch. They all appear largely complete.

Theure a freevie, but with a catch. I have to try and restore two of them, using the 3rd for any necessary spares if required. I then get to keep one, and the other goes to its original owner. Done some Googlingm and as much as it pains me to admit it the subj3ct of vintage lawn mowers is surprisingly interesting.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Well, today I acquired 3 x early 50's Suffolk lawn mowers, 2 x Colt Super's and a Punch. They all appear largely complete.
> 
> Theure a freevie, but with a catch. I have to try and restore two of them, using the 3rd for any necessary spares if required. I then get to keep one, and the other goes to its original owner. Done some Googlingm and as much as it pains me to admit it the subj3ct of vintage lawn mowers is surprisingly interesting.


What's the betting that the same part, available from the donor machine, will be required for the other two.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Or not officially scrapped.



Might be in a museum somewhere, or rotting in a field.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2021)

On the return leg of today's walk we wandered down Cross Stone Rd, an elevated lane with fantastic views across the Calder Valley. We took an interest in a fantastic modernised stone property, which (according to its datestones) dates back to the early 1700s. It has an immaculate lawn and someone commented on how much mowing it must take; about 2 seconds later a robo-mower whirred into sight! It was patrolling the lawn and keeping it trimmed to perfection.






Nice view, if you can afford it!


----------



## Drago (22 May 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2021)

Morning it's  today


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2021)

Morning NNs.... how are you today ??
I (again) went to bed early and slept well but, sadly, still woke at 0400. Managed to doze again till 0500 before giving up.
I am trying to work myself up for a walk ......not far, maybe 2 miles.
Today is (boring for some) TV day. Mainly for the footy and golf.
Have a good day all.
BTW
I have this image of Drago, in bed, covered in black oil and with lots of lawn mower parts around him


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
We’re heading into town later as we’ll be having lunch with friends. I phoned on Tuesday to enquire about a table and got the last available. It’s a lovely pub, the Rope and Anchor, situated just back from the Quay. We’d usually go for a walk along the quay but the weather is going to be grim.

Have a peaceful day folks 🎂🎂🍺🎂🎂


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Partially correct.
> From the 1st March each year, new cars will have the current last two digits of the year(21 this year) in their number plate. Whilst new car registrations from 1st September, through to the 28th February, will have a digit*(which is 7 this year) in front of the last digit of the year reg plates.
> 
> *This first digit has been increasing by one, every ten years.


I think, but could be wrong, adding 50 gives the same result. For me it's easier to recall and use as I have found the "new" current system difficult to follow. I tried subtracting 50 from numbers yesterday when I was out and this seemed to work very well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I think, but could be wrong, adding 50 gives the same result. For me it's easier to recall and use as I have found the "new" current system difficult to follow. I tried subtracting 50 from numbers yesterday when I was out and this seemed to work very well.


Hang on, I think I know this, it’s subtract thirty two, multiply by nine and divide by five. Or was it multiply by five and divide by nine…


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2021)

Good morning. Grey, breezy and I suspect cold outside. There are no plans for today but I have stuff to do, if that makes sense?

Spent the last hour pondering going on a club ride. I haven't ridden for a week. The wind tells me to stay home. My head tells me I must go for a ride. Thing is for months I've found life a bit of a struggle. Too easy to find excuses not to do things. I recognised this a couple of weeks back


----------



## Dirk (23 May 2021)

Morning all 

Moving on today to just outside Burnham on Sea.
Weather is OK at the moment, but rain is coming in by 10am - so we'll be out of bed in a moment and packing up.


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hang on, I think I know this, it’s subtract thirty two, multiply by nine and divide by five. Or was it multiply by five and divide by nine…


That's the one I use to calculate my boys' ages. 😂😂

Since 2000 I always have to think that one through!!!! 2000 - year of birth + current year - 2000 = age this year. So (2000 - 1986 = 14) + (2021-2000 = 21) = 35 which he is.

I'm really fast and accurate with mental arithmetic - I can do many reasonable sums faster than most folk can use a calculator - but since the millennium my kids' ages have been a struggle. Weird.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Drago (23 May 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> That's the one I use to calculate my boys' ages. 😂😂
> 
> Since 2000 I always have to think that one through!!!! 2000 - year of birth + current year - 2000 = age this year. So (2000 - 1986 = 14) + (2021-2000 = 21) = 35 which he is.
> 
> I'm really fast and accurate with mental arithmetic - I can do many reasonable sums faster than most folk can use a calculator - but since the millennium my kids' ages have been a struggle. Weird.


Myself and an excise man used to work out results on paper. We both had to get the same answer or we had to do it again. Got really fast.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 May 2021)

Good morning all, a tropical 9° here. Will go out on the bike for a couple of hours then settle down for another day of the Giro.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Myself and an excise man used to work out results on paper. We both had to get the same answer or we had to do it again. Got really fast.


A few years ago I was in a local bakers shop. They had a new girl behind the counter and I chose a few cakes as well as the loaf that I wanted. The assistants would scribble down the prices on the wrapping paper using a pencil, and tot up when you had finished your order. I watched the girl add up and she did it in a different way to what I had always used, I think it's an updated way of carrying numbers. I did ask her about it and she explained, but I've forgotten the method now.
When waiting in the queue at the supermarket with several items in the basket I would add them up in my head and have the correct amount ready to pay. Sometimes I'd get it wrong but mostly it was accurate.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, a tropical 9° here. Will go out on the bike for a couple of hours then settle down for another day of the Giro.


Good to see you back Flick, Mrs Tenkaykev is heading up in your general direction as she's walking a few sections of the John Muir Way, ( the bit's she missed out when they announced the Official Opening, that weren't actually open )


----------



## Paulus (23 May 2021)

Another day, another wonderful day.
It's cloudy if I look out the front of the house, (west ), and it's sunny out the back (east).
I have no real plans for today, so I may get time for a bimble later. .
It's far too wet for any work in the garden so perhaps a spot of bike cleaning and fettling. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2021)

Cooeee. No rain here, well not yet anyway.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2021)

Morning. Decided on a longish walk this morning as I could see rain clouds in the distance. Only actually got a couple of short showers so wasn't bad. Still not exactly warm though


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Decided on a longish walk this morning as I could see rain clouds in the distance. Only actually got a couple of short showers so wasn't bad. Still not exactly warm though
> 
> 
> View attachment 590130
> ...


Glenturret ? Guessing that pagoda=distillery.


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2021)

We has


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Glenturret ? Guessing that pagoda=distillery.


Yep........was just about to add that to my post but you have guessed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep........was just about to add that to my post but you have guessed.


Were they open? It's five o'clock somewhere...


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Were they open? It's five o'clock somewhere...


The doors to the tun room were open. Could smell the whisky.

I liked the clump of bluebells with the 3 different colours.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2021)

I can hear the rain


----------



## BoldonLad (23 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> We has



Us too (Winchester)


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2021)

I is back from my walk. I managed 2.5 miles and am pleased with that.
From our house I am straight onto the (small) country park. Then its road, cutting off through the golf course** then back on the road for the last bit.
**I got challenged once...."do you know this is not a public footpath"?? Yeah yeah yeah-enjoy your game pal.


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2021)

I'm looking at Autotrader  there having a laugh 110,000 miles.............


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep........was just about to add that to my post but you have guessed.


My curio


Mo1959 said:


> The doors to the tun room were open. Could smell the whisky.
> 
> I liked the clump of bluebells with the 3 different colours.


Another beautiful photo Mo 
My curiosity got the better of me so I headed over to "Ralphy's" YouTube channel. He was tasting a Glenturret single malt, this was in January 2020 and he mentioned that the Distillery had recently been taken over. He wasn't too enamoured of the Distillery Tour saying that there was too much emphasis on the Famous Grouse and little mention of the single malts. I've recently been sampling various single malts, usually something that has been mentioned or recommended here. I'm sure that there are some very knowledgeable people on this forum who know their Whisky and was wondering about Ralphy's evaluations, it's very entertaining and insightful but I get the niggling feeling that in his descriptions of the various flavours and nuances of the Whisky he is tasting he is taking the P*ss somewhat, a bit like Jillie Gouldens wine appraisals, but on steroids!
Perhaps someone more knowledgeable and familiar can confirm if that's indeed the case.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> My curio
> 
> Another beautiful photo Mo
> My curiosity got the better of me so I headed over to "Ralphy's" YouTube channel. He was tasting a Glenturret single malt, this was in January 2020 and he mentioned that the Distillery had recently been taken over. He wasn't too enamoured of the Distillery Tour saying that there was too much emphasis on the Famous Grouse and little mention of the single malts. I've recently been sampling various single malts, usually something that has been mentioned or recommended here. I'm sure that there are some very knowledgeable people on this forum who know their Whisky and was wondering about Ralphy's evaluations, it's very entertaining and insightful but I get the niggling feeling that in his descriptions of the various flavours and nuances of the Whisky he is tasting he is taking the P*ss somewhat, a bit like Jillie Gouldens wine appraisals, but on steroids!
> Perhaps someone more knowledgeable and familiar can confirm if that's indeed the case.


Wouldn't know as I don't drink. Lol. I loved the massive big copper or bronze grouse at the entrance but it has gone now that it has been taken over. The restaurant seems to get a good name although I'm not sure if it's open yet or not. It's not very big so socially distancing might be too difficult for them.

Old photo from google images.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wouldn't know as I don't drink. Lol. I loved the massive big copper or bronze grouse at the entrance but it has gone now that it has been taken over. The restaurant seems to get a good name although I'm not sure if it's open yet or not. It's not very big so socially distancing might be too difficult for them.
> 
> Old photo from google images.
> 
> View attachment 590144


I was going to ask you to marry me but I need a woman who will enjoy sharing a whisky with me.

Oh Sh*t......just remembered I already have one


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hang on, I think I know this, it’s subtract thirty two, multiply by nine and divide by five. Or was it multiply by five and divide by nine…


You're thinking of minus 32, divide by 9 and times by 5. Which when going the other way is Divide by 5, times by 9 and add 32.


----------



## GM (23 May 2021)

Good morning all...Hope all is well with everyone!...I got rudely awoken about 4am with the smoke alarm on the landing blipping every couple of minutes, time to replace the battery. It woke Mrs GM up as well, so I had to move my bedside cabinet into position so I could stand on to reach the alarm, Mrs GM cautiously making sure I didn't fall down the stairs, back to 🛌 then until 9am.

Looks like I've a couple of days catching up to do. Great photos as usual Mo 

Have a good day all!


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning it's  today


It's not that cold!
And it's not raining, yet.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I think, but could be wrong, adding 50 gives the same result. For me it's easier to recall and use as I have found the "new" current system difficult to follow. I tried subtracting 50 from numbers yesterday when I was out and this seemed to work very well.


Works for "second half of the year", September to February.


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The doors to the tun room were open. Could smell the whisky.
> 
> I liked the clump of bluebells with the 3 different colours.


Not whisky if the smell was from the tun room. You very rarely smell whisky in the actual distillery. Distilleries have a very distinctive smell inside but more from earlier parts of the process.


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> My curio
> 
> Another beautiful photo Mo
> My curiosity got the better of me so I headed over to "Ralphy's" YouTube channel. He was tasting a Glenturret single malt, this was in January 2020 and he mentioned that the Distillery had recently been taken over. He wasn't too enamoured of the Distillery Tour saying that there was too much emphasis on the Famous Grouse and little mention of the single malts. I've recently been sampling various single malts, usually something that has been mentioned or recommended here. I'm sure that there are some very knowledgeable people on this forum who know their Whisky and was wondering about Ralphy's evaluations, it's very entertaining and insightful but I get the niggling feeling that in his descriptions of the various flavours and nuances of the Whisky he is tasting he is taking the P*ss somewhat, a bit like Jillie Gouldens wine appraisals, but on steroids!
> Perhaps someone more knowledgeable and familiar can confirm if that's indeed the case.


Have you a link for that. There is a vast amount of kidology involved.


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2021)

GM said:


> Good morning all...Hope all is well with everyone!...I got rudely awoken about 4am with the smoke alarm on the landing blipping every couple of minutes, time to replace the battery. It woke Mrs GM up as well, so I had to move my bedside cabinet into position so I could stand on to reach the alarm, Mrs GM cautiously making sure I didn't fall down the stairs, back to 🛌 then until 9am.
> 
> Looks like I've a couple of days catching up to do. Great photos as usual Mo
> 
> Have a good day all!


I thought all smoke alarms now had to be mains powered with some sort of backup in case of power failure. Mine are anyway and I was told they could not fit battery ones now.


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2021)

Bang on cue heavy rain has started and the wind is picking up. An indoors day.


----------



## GM (23 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I thought all smoke alarms now had to be mains powered with some sort of backup in case of power failure. Mine are anyway and I was told they could not fit battery ones now.




Thanks, I never knew that, I'll have to investigate


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I thought all smoke alarms now had to be mains powered with some sort of backup in case of power failure. Mine are anyway and I was told they could not fit battery ones now.


Fire Angel do smoke and Carbon Monoxide alarms that are battery powered only. Sealed battery, with a five year life before replacing the alarm is required.

The days of the PP3 battery powered alarms are over.


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A few years ago I was in a local bakers shop. They had a new girl behind the counter and I chose a few cakes as well as the loaf that I wanted. The assistants would scribble down the prices on the wrapping paper using a pencil, and tot up when you had finished your order. I watched the girl add up and she did it in a different way to what I had always used, I think it's an updated way of carrying numbers. I did ask her about it and she explained, but I've forgotten the method now.
> *When waiting in the queue at the supermarket with several items in the basket I would add them up in my head and have the correct amount ready to pay. Sometimes I'd get it wrong but mostly it was accurate.*



Yep, I would do the same mainly to check I'm being correctly charged. I like to have an idea of price in my mind under most circumstances.



Dave7 said:


> I was going to ask you to marry me but I need a woman who will enjoy sharing a whisky with me.
> 
> Oh Sh*t......just remembered I already have one



Have you mentioned this to @welsh dragon ?



classic33 said:


> Works for "second half of the year", September to February.



Yep. When it's a straightforward 21 I can cope...........but only just! 😂


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

For supermarket shopping, an average of a £1 per item will give you an approximate total. Unless one or more items are considerably more, in which case leave them seperate.


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2021)

Been for a walk


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2021)

I thought this was appropriate for me now


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, I would do the same mainly to check I'm being correctly charged. I like to have an idea of price in my mind under most circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not a whiskey drinker here. I do like a drop of Gin though


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not a whiskey drinker here. I do like a drop of Gin though


What about whisky though?


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not a whiskey drinker here. I do like a drop of Gin though


I like sloe gin


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I like sloe gin


On a slow walk!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about whisky though?




Don't like that either


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I like sloe gin


Me too........partial to the fast acting drop as well.


----------



## 12boy (23 May 2021)

My eldest is with us for the weekend and it has been nice to see him. I know he was born in 85 when I was 36. I am 72 so he will be 36 this year. I can remember when the boys and I were born so figuring out their ages isn't too hard.
When I drank I preferred Scotch, Irish whisky, bourbon, rum, gin, and the odd sherry. Oh, and shots of Stoly from a bottle kept in the freezer. Beer and wine were ok, but barely. My liver is compromised from Hep C so it was easier just not to drink. Since 2000 there's been one drink, a Martini, at my father's funeral in 2009. And, it was good. He was an alcoholic who never showed the effects of his drinking until he was in his 80s but then you could literally watch his intelligence diminish with the level of the drink in his glass. 
By noon we will have steady 33 mph wind with 50 mph gusts so there won't be a ride today. I will work on an old mtn bike frame and maybe do a little planting. Maybe not. If I take my skinny old dog for a walk it could be like flying a kite. 
Be safe and well.


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2021)

I've got a  and a warm mince pie


----------



## dave r (23 May 2021)

I've got a  and biscuits, I was going to tidy up in the garden this afternoon but its , I might just watch a film instead.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Have you a link for that. There is a vast amount of kidology involved.


I follow a YouTube Channel by a guy called " Big Clive", he does tear downs and analysis of bits of Electrical kit from Ebay / Poundland etc.
He mentioned in one video, where he was re distilling a bottle of cheap supermarket Whisky, and then adding the residue left after distillation to a bottle of cheap Supermarket Vodka to compare the outcomes, that his brother was very knowledgeable about whisky and mentioned his channel.
Here's a link to the review of one of the Glenturret Malts


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCrNAK6a6fo


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2021)

Just back from a very pleasant lunch at the Rope and Anchor. We popped in to the original Lush Shop before wandering around to the Quay for a very blowy and chilly walk. Our friends treated us to a bottle of Champagne which we shared and we finished with Pudding and a Pint of Horizon before ambling back to the bus station.
Mrs Tenkaykev has also baked me a cake, so, sod the diet, that starts tomorrow Tuesday 🎂


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I follow a YouTube Channel by a guy called " Big Clive", he does tear downs and analysis of bits of Electrical kit from Ebay / Poundland etc.
> He mentioned in one video, where he was re distilling a bottle of cheap supermarket Whisky, and then adding the residue left after distillation to a bottle of cheap Supermarket Vodka to compare the outcomes, that his brother was very knowledgeable about whisky and mentioned his channel.
> Here's a link to the review of one of the Glenturret Malts
> 
> ...



Interesting. Not a lot to criticise but I dispute the claim it is the oldest distillery. He has too many flavours a bit like Jilly Goolden and a flowery presentation but generally ok. The son of the owner of Deanston came to us at one point to learn about whisky distillation. He had been at the brandy stills in France before and had interesting stories about that. Very primitive.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from a very pleasant lunch at the Rope and Anchor. We popped in to the original Lush Shop before wandering around to the Quay for a very blowy and chilly walk. Our friends treated us to a bottle of Champagne which we shared and we finished with Pudding and a Pint of Horizon before ambling back to the bus station.
> Mrs Tenkaykev has also baked me a cake, so, sod the diet, that starts tomorrow Tuesday 🎂
> 
> View attachment 590184


Now Kev......don't you be sitting on the front seat pretending to drive the bus.. ..... you will likely be over the limit


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 May 2021)

Busy day today
Giro to watch - watched the highlights of yesterday
Then went out for a bike ride - loop round Moore and it started raining when I got 10 miles out - almost exactly at the point where it would be the same distance to carry on as to go back!!!
Got home, had lunch and watched the start of today's Giro live - weird start!!! (no spoilers!!!!!)

Then started watching the Monaco Grand Prix - half way through my wife's son came round with the grandkids
SEN middle one is still moving forward - the friendliest and huggiest autistic kid I have ever seen!!!
And the new one (born December - got out of hospital in March) was enjoying playing on the floor and managed to turn over onto his tummy for the first time
Then took me 10 minutes to get his Dad to admit that was a first!!!


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2021)

I have a brew in my Thermos travel mug. Sat on a bucket looking out of my shed doorway at the p*****g rain contemplating that I have to go out in this and fix netting over the Purple Sprouting I planted earlier. If I don't it will be pigeon heaven as soon as I leave!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Now Kev......don't you be sitting on the front seat pretending to drive the bus.. ..... you will likely be over the limit


Well we did sit upstairs as it was a Double Decker and all the seats downstairs had been commandeered by oldies…


----------



## Dirk (23 May 2021)

Will someone please confirm that it is actually the month of May?


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Interesting. Not a lot to criticise but I dispute the claim it is the oldest distillery. He has too many flavours a bit like Jilly Goolden and a flowery presentation but generally ok. The son of the owner of Deanston came to us at one point to learn about whisky distillation. He had been at the brandy stills in France before and had interesting stories about that. Very primitive.


Ok, many thanks for your valued opinion👍🥃
EDIT to say that the reason I originally thought he might be taking the proverbial is the sheer number and variety of his flavour descriptions ( in another review he mentioned “ notes of fruit purée, …apple purée, … unripe apple purée “ ) 🤔


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Will someone please confirm that it is actually the month of May?


What month do you want it to be?
I'm sure we can get enough to confirm it's whatever month you choose.


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2021)

OK.....I'll start......

Flaming June........ preferably the 21st


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK.....I'll start......
> 
> Flaming June........ preferably the 21st


It's the 21st June.


----------



## Cycling Virtual (23 May 2021)

Seven years into retirement now. Current age 64
Dont know how i had time for work before :-)
Also lucky there is a good choice of riders to ride with on a daily basis.


----------



## Paulus (23 May 2021)

Because of the pandemic lockdown, the months have automatically adjusted. 
It is now only February 21st.


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Because of the pandemic lockdown, the months have automatically adjusted.
> It is now only February 21st.


 Sorry didn’t mean to click reply but cannot see how to delete it. Must be the cold numbing the brain.


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2021)

On twitter the carnage in Perth after the morning after the football win.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Because of the pandemic lockdown, the months have automatically adjusted.
> It is now only February 21st.


Not February 23rd?


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2021)

Note to self – when using Bosch coffee maker make sure cup is under outlet







The worktop and floor have been cleaned


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Note to self – when using Bosch coffee maker make sure cup is under outlet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this only apply to Bosch machines, or are others affected in a similar manner?


----------



## postman (23 May 2021)

One has had an haircut,bald as a badger,I look years younger.Removing this statement,I just took a selfie,I was going to put my photo up.No I am not ,I look like Uncle Fester,and have more Chins than a Chinese telephone directory.


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2021)

postman said:


> One has had an haircut,bald as a badger,I look years younger.Removing this statement,I just took a selfie,I was going to put my photo up.No I am not ,I look like Uncle Fester,and have more Chins than a Chinese telephone directory.


I had one once...........


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I had one once...........


A badger!


----------



## postman (23 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> A badger!


No a mole.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

postman said:


> No a mole.


A mole in the post office!
Any idea who they're working for?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Will someone please confirm that it is actually the month of May?




This weather is stupid. Cold and wet. More like an Autumn day


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> This weather is stupid. Cold and wet. More like an Autumn day


_"Oh, the summertime is comin', 
And the trees are sweetly blooming, 
Where the wild mountain thyme
Grows around the blooming heather..."_


----------



## dave r (23 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"Oh, the summertime is comin',
> And the trees are sweetly blooming,
> Where the wild mountain thyme
> Grows around the blooming heather..."_



No its not, its piddling down, has been since early afternoon, and feels like March.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

dave r said:


> No its not, its piddling down, has been since early afternoon, and feels like March.


Never said it was going to be a dry summer.


----------



## Drago (23 May 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2021)

I've just knocked up a very quick entry to the Vision Direct jingle competition. I don't think I stand much chance since it consist of me singing out of tune some silly lyrics that I made up in less than 30 minutes about aliens with dodgy eyesight! 

Still, I have won 4 competitions in the past by doing comic entries which beat all the serious ones.

If by some miracle I make the shortlisted entries, my recording will appear on YouTube and the public will get the chance to vote on their preference. If so, I might ask for a few favours...


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've just knocked up a very quick entry to the Vision Direct jingle competition. I don't think I stand much chance since it consist of me singing out of tune some silly lyrics that I made up in less than 30 minutes about aliens with dodgy eyesight!
> 
> Still, I have won 4 competitions in the past by doing comic entries which beat all the serious ones.
> 
> If by some miracle I make the shortlisted entries, my recording will appear on YouTube and the public will get the chance to vote on their preference.* If so, I might ask for a few favours...*


What's it worth, a link to a silent copy of the video?


You not said if you were shortlisted in the short story competition you entered. Or how you did.


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's it worth, a link to a silent copy of the video?


Er... Not quite sure what you mean there! 

The judges come up with a shortlist and put those entries up on YouTube. We were only asked to send in audio recordings so I assume that the audio will be played over a Vision Direct advert or photograph?



classic33 said:


> You not said if you were shortlisted in the short story competition you entered. Or how you did.


Which short story was that? I did win such competition a year or two back. 

Oh, hang on - I know the one you mean... That was a proper short story. I didn't manage to write one that I thought was good enough so I didn't enter in the end.

The 4 competitions that I have won over the years have all had very limited wordcounts. That makes them both easier AND harder. There aren't so many words to come up with, but there aren't many available to say everything that needs to be said!


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2021)

I should add that the winning recording will not itself be used in the marketing campaign that will follow. Part of the prize is to go to a recording studio to 'direct' the pro recording. (I assume that will consist of the winner saying what they think, and that being ignored by the people who know what they are doing! )


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Er... Not quite sure what you mean there!
> 
> The judges come up with a shortlist and put those entries up on YouTube. We were only asked to send in audio recordings so I assume that the audio will be played over a Vision Direct advert or photograph?
> 
> ...


T'was only last September, a spooky story.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I should add that the winning recording will not itself be used in the marketing campaign that will follow. Part of the prize is to go to a recording studio to 'direct' the pro recording. (I assume that will consist of the winner saying what they think, and that being ignored by the people who know what they are doing! )


How'd do you rate your chances?


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> T'was only last September, a spooky story.


Yes, that's the one. I tried a few ideas but didn't like them enough to continue.


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> How'd do you rate your chances?


If they take a lot of notice of the public reaction - very poor, since I didn't have any backing music, rushed the lyrics, and sang out of tune... It sounds bad!

As a marketing idea, I think it was pretty good, but it was the jingle that they were supposed to be looking for, NOT an idea for a marketing campaign. I'm hoping that they like the idea behind the poor jingle, and understand that the jingle can be greatly improved by the pros in the studio. In that case, a modest chance of success.

I knew when I entered the 4 competitions that I won that my ideas were pretty good. I just 'knew' that I was in with a good chance.

PS If I _did _win, I would effectively be able to officially retire as soon as the prize money was in the bank, since it would be enough to plug the small financial hole that needs to be filled until I get my state pension.


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2021)

Morning


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2021)

Morning. Not sure what the point of getting up is as it’s pouring and has been most of the night. I think it’s finally to start improving towards the end of the week. Been pretty lethargic lately anyway so I should maybe take the chance of a few days without any exercise apart from walking and recharge the battery.


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2021)

Good morning. Clear sky, sunny, breezy and 7⁰C. 😳 7⁰C really. Friend of mine isn't riding today because he can't be bothered getting winter kit out. I have some sympathy with this. However I'll set out on the Monday Meander at 9.00.

Been up for an hour but feel quite rested. Not much else to do other than cycle club admin and check when to sow Kale and Leeks to overwinter.


----------



## Paulus (24 May 2021)

Good morning all fellow early risers. 
It has been raining overnight, quite heavily, the rain beating on the window woke us up around 3am.
As with most places we will get more rain later.
I am hoping to get out on the bike later this morning as I need to get to the local grocers for fresh fruit and vegetables. 

It will be a soggy walk with the dog shortly, welly boots at the ready.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2021)

6 degrees and still raining. Been some spring! I suppose I better get out for a wander and get some air.


----------



## dave r (24 May 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (24 May 2021)

I habe risen!


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2021)

A groggy hello from Warrington.
I slept heavy last night. Woke for a pee at 0500 then went back to bed till 0600.
It was cold (that's the weather Classic, not my pee). Put the heating on.
Sun is out, blue sky, looks lovely.
Not sure what to do today. I am still adjusting to doing things without MrsD so have to get my head around it.

I enjoy watching football and recorded Match of The Day so plan to slob out and watch that.........last game of the season so its extended (bit too much tbh) but I will suffer it.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2021)

Good morning from a hot balmy Powys where we have temps of 6 deg. This global warming malarkey is too much. Back on with my thermal bloomers I think.

I wonder how long the rain will hold off. We had heavy rain most of the night.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2021)

Morning all 

Overnight rain has stopped at last and the sun looks like making an appearance today.
Currently pitched up about 4 miles East of Burnham on Sea, on a nice little off grid site.
Off to Highbridge Caravans for a mooch around, then lunch at the Red Cow.


----------



## Lee_M (24 May 2021)

Morning all.

Woken to sunny weather, but apparently it's going to rain in the next hour.

This morning will be taken up by brewing a turbo cider which should take about 20 minutes, as I don't have the fortitude to spend 5 hours brewing a beer, particularly with my back as it currently is. 
Did at least get a back brace from Amazon yesterday so hope that will help.


----------



## Salad Dodger (24 May 2021)

Good morning, world. 

Today in Planet Thanet has dawned rather cloudy, and there is currently some light rain falling. 

This afternoon we have a band practice, and I hope the weather brightens because we have a photographer attending. Note to self: wear a clean shirt and take some glasses that don't go dark in the sun! 

This evening, weather permitting, we may try to get a few of our Monday night singing group from the pub to meet up in a garden. However, the forecast does not look encouraging, so it may have to be a(nother) Zoom meeting.....


----------



## dave r (24 May 2021)




----------



## rustybolts (24 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Not sure what the point of getting up is as it’s pouring and has been most of the night. I think it’s finally to start improving towards the end of the week. Been pretty lethargic lately anyway so I should maybe take the chance of a few days without any exercise apart from walking and recharge the battery.


My Mrs was lethargic , stopped cycling and walking for a week then did some "Yoga with Adriene" on YouTube and it did her the world of good. She reckoned she had a bit of burnt out syndrome but she's back cycling n walking now and doing a bit of Toutube Yoga also


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2021)

Weary wander done. At least everything is looking lush with the rain I suppose. Never seen so much wild garlic.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 May 2021)

The sun is shining, here, just outside Winchester...... oh wait.... I tell a lie, it is raining, again....


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 May 2021)

Good morning all, dry but breezy here. Will go for a little walk then settle down for another day of the Giro. The Eurosport presenting and commentary team this year has been outstanding, Orla, Daniel, Brad, Adam, Brian and Rob have been a most entertaining team. And not forgetting Bernie on the ground.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Weary wander done. At least everything is looking lush with the rain I suppose. Never seen so much wild garlic.
> 
> View attachment 590314
> 
> ...


Do you collect any garlic Mo.
A young woman we know collects it. She made Pesto and gave us a jar...... very nice it was.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> The sun is shining, here, just outside Winchester...... oh wait.... I tell a lie, it is raining, again....


You little liar Tommy.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A groggy hello from Warrington.
> I slept heavy last night. Woke for a pee at 0500 then went back to bed till 0600.
> It was cold (that's the weather Classic, not my pee).*[1]* Put the heating on.
> Sun is out, blue sky, looks lovely.
> ...


Why'd you think I'll take things the wrong way.
[1] If it were cold, you'd have a wee problem. 
[2] How are you allowed to say that, and get away with it! 

Hope the pair of you are doing okay though.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Weary wander done. At least everything is looking lush with the rain I suppose. Never seen so much wild garlic.
> 
> View attachment 590314
> 
> ...


There's a few sheep from that last picture that need dipping.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's a few sheep from that last picture that need dipping.


Can't see any sheep! Which is actually pretty unusual around here come to think of it.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> [2] How are you allowed to say that, and get away with it!


I have Papal dispensation


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't see any sheep! Which is actually pretty unusual around here come to think of it.


They escaped. 
You can see the wool on the barbs of the barbed wire fence. Sort of _"let's get the flock out of here."_


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have Papal dispensation


Mrs D's permission?


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2021)

2 yes two things of importance to announce.
1. I am watching a re-run of a very intellectual program. Its called ello ello.
2. We have hail stones and rain......and its bl**dy cold.


----------



## GM (24 May 2021)

Morning all...Going to break a new years resolution which I made several years ago and go to Ikea. When I say go, I mean I'll wait in the car while the boy goes in and gets what I want. It's only a shelf unit which is cheaper to buy than to make.

Will give Alan 🐶 a run in between the showers at some time during the day, and that's about it!

Have a good day folks!


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 2 yes two things of importance to announce.
> 1. I am watching a re-run of a very intellectual program. Its called ello ello.
> 2. We have hail stones and rain......and its bl**dy cold.


On number two, why not get under cover or head inside. You'll get wet, then you'll be wet and cold.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> On number two, why not get under cover or head inside. You'll get wet, then you'll be wet and cold.


Better still, wait till nearer lunchtime and go in for their famous meatballs


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Better still, wait till nearer lunchtime and go in for their famous meatballs


Mo! 
You can't say that!!


----------



## GM (24 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Better still, wait till nearer lunchtime and go in for their famous meatballs




Rissoles!... I see what you did there!


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 2 yes two things of importance to announce.
> 1. I am watching a re-run of a very intellectual program. Its called ello ello.
> 2. We have hail stones and rain......and its bl**dy cold.


We took the Grandson to the Panto' in Poole a few years ago ( Oh yes we did! ) The " baddie" was played by the actor who had the role of Herr Flick in 'Allo Allo". The parents were laughing at the smut and innuendo, the kids were laughing at the slapstick 😄


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 2 yes two things of importance to announce.
> 1. I am watching a re-run of a very intellectual program. Its called ello ello.
> 2. We have hail stones and rain......and its bl**dy cold.


Any better?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2021)

Riddles? Who the hell is talking about Risoles?

Hissing down here by the way


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Riddles? Who the hell is talking about Risoles?
> 
> Hissing down here by the way


Not guilty m'lord, on both counts.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 May 2021)

I've been eating cake and browsing the interwebs. I have my jacket at the ready but each time my Mojo makes an appearance the rain starts lashing down and my Mojo retreats to the cake tin. My web meanderings have taken me hither and thither, from looking at accommodation and train fares for a visit to Brum, to the ( theoretical ) economics of having an Electrical Vehicle charging point installed and renting out the parking / charging on a daily basis.
There's a bit of a "Catch 22" as to qualify for a subsidy of £350 towards the installation, you have to own an Electric Vehicle. 
I've ordered a case for my new Kobo E reader, interesting to see that the identical make / model of cover is about four quid more expensive from Amazon than from Ebay ( both with "free" postage. I'm guessing that the extra is the amount that Amazon charge for fulfilling the order / warehousing.


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2021)

Cold, wet and a bit windy today.
I have an optician appointment next Monday in Oban so need to go over on Sunday as I don't fancy getting up to go on the 0700 on Monday morning which means leaving home at about 0530 for the drive to Craignure. Then need time to collect tickets for early check in.
Even on Sunday most boats are fully booked. It took me 25 minutes to get on to the Calmac call centre and then somehow the booking confirmation email was wrong so got down to the local office to sort it out. The Main St was jammed and tourists walking along the middle of the road. No parking anywhere and lots of motorhomes. Many for the Kilchoan ferry were trying to turn back as the queue was so long. Chaos reigns.
Had a run up the road for an errand and motorhomes parked in every what they imagine are inconspicuous corners and also blanking house windows on residential streets in the town.
Day trips to Oban even for hospital appointments are impossible just now as nearly every boat is fully booked weeks ahead.
Why do I hate tourists?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2021)

The rain has eased slightly. No doubt to encourage me to go out and then get heavy when I’m out. 

I’ll risk another walk.


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2021)

Had a nice walk around Cheddar reservoir this morning, sun's come out and it's warning up nicely. Dropped into the Red Cow for lunch - a very nice small roast lamb for 8 quid. 




2 pints of Butcombe to wash it down 
Back to the van now to sleep it off.
All is well with the world.


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2021)

Geeeez! 10% chance of rain they said. 10%. Yes, that's 10%. We found It. Absolutely heaving down. By the time we'd found a safe spot to stop we were drenched and cold. Rain jacket on, back in the saddle, sun came out.

Then I'm putting in a very good steady pace up Ashurst Beacon. Traffic lights and roadworks, ease off, time it right, nope stopped just as the light changed and my mate sailed through. 😭

I got home cold, soggy, dirty and generally  of spring 2021!!!!


----------



## 12boy (24 May 2021)

Even windier today today than yesterday but tomorrow should be ok for a ride. Maybe I will suggest to my neighbor we go for a coffee and chew the fat today. One good thing is priming and gluing PVC for the garden watering thing should be less fumy than yesterday, when the fumes were making me feel ill. nasty stuff.
Last Friday we met with the cancer doc who has run out of "gentle" meds and Mrs 12 will start another round of chemo this week . She is as brave as always, and although I knew it was coming it is saddening. She is most bothered about losing her hair again, not out of vanity, but because she hates the looks of pity and questions from people that see her. I expect this will run through July and at least it won't be during the dark, windy and cold winter months. 
My eldest and his wife gave her a device that cycles through the hundreds of pics of our 6 month old grandson, and which can be loaded with more remotely. This must be the most photoed generation ever. The pics give her a lot of pleasure as do the Zoom chats every couple of days.
Mo, love your pics as always.
Be safe and well, y'all.


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2021)

I was at the IN door in Aldi a few days ago, spraying an anti-viral product onto the handles of the shopping basket and my hands, when I heard a loud _*THUD!*_ behind me. I turned and saw that a young woman had tripped and faceplanted on the floor. I asked if she was ok; she did the jumping up and shouting "_Thanks _- _I'm okay - it didn't hurt!_" thing, then staggered off in front of me. From the way she was moving, I reckon that it actually hurt _a lot_! 

A young guy today risked a much more serious faceplant. I was walking back to the shops again when I saw him hurtling up the pavement towards me. When I say '_hurtling_', I mean that he would have been very competitive in a decent 100 metres race! He wasn't wearing running gear, just normal 'civvies'. I had never before seen anybody who wasn't actually in a race run that fast. It was a very impressive turn of speed, but it seemed very odd to be doing it where he was. There was a risk of tripping on the inevitable uneven paving slab, or colliding with one of the many other pedestrians wandering about. Todmorden's excellent park is only a couple of minutes away. He could have strolled to that then run around in safer, more pleasant surroundings. After I came home it occurred to me that perhaps he'd had an emergency phone call from a loved one and was rushing to help?


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2021)

I won £10 on thunderball on Saturday and another £10 on the Postcode lottery
God knows who need it most


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I won £10 on thunderball on Saturday and another £10 on the Postcode lottery
> God knows who need it most


He must know that you need more than _that _for the replacement car!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was at the IN door in Aldi a few days ago, spraying an anti-viral product onto the handles of the shopping basket and my hands, when I heard a loud _*THUD!*_ behind me. I turned and saw that a young woman had tripped and faceplanted on the floor. I asked if she was ok; she did the jumping up and shouting "_Thanks _- _I'm okay - it didn't hurt!_" thing, then staggered off in front of me. From the way she was moving, I reckon that it actually hurt _a lot_!
> 
> A young guy today risked a much more serious faceplant. I was walking back to the shops again when I saw him hurtling up the pavement towards me. When I say '_hurtling_', I mean that he would have been very competitive in a decent 100 metres race! He wasn't wearing running gear, just normal 'civvies'. I had never before seen anybody who wasn't actually in a race run that fast. It was a very impressive turn of speed, but it seemed very odd to be doing it where he was. There was a risk of tripping on the inevitable uneven paving slab, or colliding with one of the many other pedestrians wandering about. Todmorden's excellent park is only a couple of minutes away. He could have strolled to that then run around in safer, more pleasant surroundings. After I came home it occurred to me that perhaps he'd had an emergency phone call from a loved one and was rushing to help?


Escapee shoplifter! Maybe I worked in the prison service too long. 

Another 5 miles walked. Few showers but not too bad.


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> He must know that you need more than _that _for the replacement car!


 
And I bet he still thinks wagon wheels are bigger too


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Escapee shoplifter! Maybe I worked in the prison service too long.


Actually, he _WAS _coming towards me from the shop direction... 

I have never seen a security guard fit enough to catch someone running that fast!


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2021)

I should add that seeing the runner made me feel incredibly old! I could never run that fast even when I was young but I doubt that I could do more than 1/3 that speed now.

My legs are still feeling stiff and sore from the walk on Saturday. I realised how inflexible I had become when I struggled to clamber over stiles and get down steep, rocky descents safely.

I'm also too heavy. I wish we had some decent weather now to encourage me to go out more. As it is at the moment I am doing the bare minimum to stay healthy, but not enough to get fit.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 May 2021)

Rain and hail on the M40SB this morning, yes, it is May!


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2021)

Fresh Cheddar strawberries and clotted cream scones for tea.


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was at the IN door in Aldi a few days ago, spraying an anti-viral product onto the handles of the shopping basket and my hands, when I heard a loud _*THUD!*_ behind me. I turned and saw that a young woman had tripped and faceplanted on the floor. I asked if she was ok; she did the jumping up and shouting "_Thanks _- _I'm okay - it didn't hurt!_" thing, then staggered off in front of me. From the way she was moving, I reckon that it actually hurt _a lot_!
> 
> A young guy today risked a much more serious faceplant. I was walking back to the shops again when I saw him hurtling up the pavement towards me. When I say '_hurtling_', I mean that he would have been very competitive in a decent 100 metres race! He wasn't wearing running gear, just normal 'civvies'. I had never before seen anybody who wasn't actually in a race run that fast. It was a very impressive turn of speed, but it seemed very odd to be doing it where he was. There was a risk of tripping on the inevitable uneven paving slab, or colliding with one of the many other pedestrians wandering about. Todmorden's excellent park is only a couple of minutes away. He could have strolled to that then run around in safer, more pleasant surroundings. After I came home it occurred to me that perhaps he'd had an emergency phone call from a loved one and was rushing to help?


The side window of my van was broken in an attempted robbery in Largs one night. I was asleep in the van at the time fortunately and the would be thieves made off. The police told me later that they saw them running through the bus station as tho' all the devils in hell were after them. I know I get all sorts of non compliments but that beats them I think.


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Escapee shoplifter! Maybe I worked in the prison service too long.
> 
> Another 5 miles walked. Few showers but not too bad.


I was never in law enforcement but see my reply to ColinJ.


----------



## numbnuts (25 May 2021)

morning it's not ..............yet


----------



## Mo1959 (25 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> morning it's not ..............yet


Dry here too with showers forecast later. Suppose I should have a bimble. Not very enthusiastic or energetic but might be ok once I get going.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 May 2021)

Good morning folks,
Black bin day and vegbox! There’s a possibility that we’ll be off to Casterbridge again today, having left my “manbag” in the pub near the Station when we visited last week 🙁
A silver lining is that there’s a brewery shop a couple of minutes walk away so we can stock up on “ essentials “ 🍺🍺
Now if only this blasted rain would stop…


----------



## dave r (25 May 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (25 May 2021)

Good day people. 💨💨💦💦☹️☹️


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2021)

Morning all.
Guess what..... go on guess.......ok I will tell you. 
Its raining !!!
A weird nights sleep. Fell asleep at 1730 and woke at 2230......so sat watching crap on TV then went to bed 0130. Woke again at 0630. A bit groggy but otherwise fine.
No idea what to do today. If my name was Mo I would go for a walk but its really not nice out there.


----------



## Drago (25 May 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (25 May 2021)

A good but slightly strange night down the club last night, because my Good ladies mobility is poor she can't manage to get in the car, so last night we used the bus, good wheelchair access but thats the first time we've been on a bus for several years, strange! And it was a blank night, we didn't win a thing, but it was good to get out of the house.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2021)

Lol


----------



## PaulSB (25 May 2021)

As reported the weather is crap. I have the housework to do. Deep joy. Tomorrow is our club hill climb competition so this afternoon myself and the organiser will go out to erect all the warning signage. It's the sort of thing 99% of entrants never consider -others do loads of background stuff, before and after, for riders to rock up, sign on and ride.

Gets me out of the house. 

Morning stretches next


----------



## Paulus (25 May 2021)

Good morning all from a soggy Barnet.
We are supposed to be meeting our son for lunch today, but he is having some bathroom flooring laid and the company are coming sometime today. He is waiting for the message to say what time.
I will be out with the dog soon for and hour or so soon.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 May 2021)

Good morning all, still cold and damp here. The weather this lockdown has been rubbish, it was much better last year.
A rest day on the Giro today so a chance to catch up with some of the other things I’ve taped and not watched yet.


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2021)

Morning all 

Off for a walk around Burrington Combe this morning, then lunch at one of my favourite pubs - the Hunter's Lodge near Priddy - the place is in a 1950s time warp and run by a relation of Diana Dors.
https://whatpub.com/pubs/AVN/692/hunters-lodge-priddy
Well worth a visit for the pub grub - Cheese & Onion cobs for £2, Faggots & Peas for £5.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2021)

Morning. No rain here, well not yet anyway. The weather is supposed to be getting better.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2021)

dave r said:


> A good but slightly strange night down the club last night, because my Good ladies mobility is poor she can't manage to get in the car, so last night we used the bus, good wheelchair access but thats the first time we've been on a bus for several years, strange! And it was a blank night, we didn't win a thing, but it was good to get out of the house.


Dave.......are you saying the bus enables a passenger while in a wheelchair ?


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. No rain here, well not yet anyway. The weather is supposed to be getting better.
> 
> Stay safe folks


no no no no no
The weather never gets better in Snowdonia


----------



## oldwheels (25 May 2021)

Cold and windy but not raining. Supposed to get a bit warmer later in the week.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Dave.......are you saying the bus enables a passenger while in a wheelchair ?



Most buses round here have a wheelchair ramp the driver can lower, the kerbs at a lot of the bus stops are raised and the bus suspension can lowered to aid entry, most buses have a space on board for a wheelchair.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 May 2021)

22 mile bimble done. I seem to be getting slower and slower  Never mind.......it's done. Not sure how much longer it will be before we have some showers.


----------



## Dave7 (25 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Most buses round here have a wheelchair ramp the driver can lower, the kerbs at a lot of the bus stops are raised and the bus suspension can lowered to aid entry, most buses have a space on board for a wheelchair.


Fantastic.
A while since I have used a bus but that is a massive move forward.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Fantastic.
> A while since I have used a bus but that is a massive move forward.



The buses round here have been like that for quite sometime now, but we very rarely use buses, the car is far more convenient, half the journey time and access to places the buses don't get us. My Good Lady is reluctant to leave the house these days and I'm looking more at the buses just as a way to persuade her to leave the house and get out and about..


----------



## PaulSB (25 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Fantastic.
> A while since I have used a bus but that is a massive move forward.


It's been around for a long time. A fantastic step forward for many, many people. Should you decide to use a train you'll find they are equipped with ramps which the guard will place at the door on to the platform to allow wheelchair access.

The adjacent wheelchair places do get filled with bikes and luggage. If it's a long journey I think you demand people move, a couple of stops possibly best to grin and bear it.

When I commuted by bike and train if people refused to move out of the bike spot I would stand as close as possible with the bike between us and the chain on the opposite side to me.


----------



## pawl (25 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 590489





Wet and windy here That’s just put a big smile 😀 on my face


----------



## numbnuts (25 May 2021)

Just had a phone call from the insurance company they have offered me £700 a lot more than I was expecting that's for sure.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just had a phone call from the insurance company they have offered me £700 a lot more than I was expecting that's for sure.



I've forgotten, how old was the car?


----------



## BoldonLad (25 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just had a phone call from the insurance company they have offered me £700 a lot more than I was expecting that's for sure.



not a fortune, but, if better than you were expecting, a good start,


----------



## numbnuts (25 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I've forgotten, how old was the car?


23 years old


----------



## dave r (25 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 23 years old



That doesn't sound a bad payout considering the age of the car.


----------



## Lee_M (25 May 2021)

Morning all.

Blowey but dry so far in North Wales.

Band practice today so may go in the Westfield if the weather holds.

Was sat quietly in garden when swmbo asked for minor help so just spent the last hour digging up some tree roots.

When did I get so old that I now have no strength and no stamina?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 May 2021)

Cool an very windy here today

but looks like it will be dry - so may try a ride after lunch
normal winter routine - start riding into the wind - nice easy ride home!

winter routine - remind me - what month is this??????


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2021)

Dry and breezy here. I have 1 load of washing on the line and another 1 is in the machine. But sods law, the sky has just turned a dark shade of grey


----------



## dave r (25 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Dry and breezy here. I have 1 load of washing on the line and another 1 is in the machine. But sods law, the sky has just turned a dark shade of grey



I've got a line full of sheets out, I recon I'll have to bring them in dinner time. I called off my ride this morning, couldn't be a***d for some reason, I'm in a favourite garden centre having a coffee.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2021)

Yep. My bedding is on the line as well. Second load now on the line as well. Hopefully because of the breeze it should all be dry in a couple of hours


----------



## oldwheels (25 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Most buses round here have a wheelchair ramp the driver can lower, the kerbs at a lot of the bus stops are raised and the bus suspension can lowered to aid entry, most buses have a space on board for a wheelchair.


I think it is the case that all new buses have a lowering entry for wheelchairs.


----------



## oldwheels (25 May 2021)

When I was out couldn't help noticing all the military activity. Two large identical helicopters flying in tandem over us and several small grey launches travelling at speed in the Sound as well as what I presume is a Frigate with very angular styling travelling back up. The same one as went down the other day. Probably nipped down to Oban to top up the gin or something. Given the stories told by my old drinking buddy the admiral that is quite possible.
The usual mix of work boats and floating cranes and a very few yachts to be seen as well. No fishing boats apart from one or two very small local ones.
We never see the Lys Line boats now who travelled up and down every week since one of them tried a short cut overland. Gave a bit of excitement but it did get refloated successfully.


----------



## numbnuts (25 May 2021)

I'm going for my second injection this afternoon


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2021)

dave r said:


> That doesn't sound a bad payout considering the age of the car.


The catalytic converter is probably worth £500 scrap value.

Damn! The Hunters Lodge is closed on Tuesday lunchtimes. Had to go down the road to the Victoria Inn at Priddy instead.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm going for my second injection this afternoon




Good luck.


----------



## numbnuts (25 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good luck.


Thanks


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2021)

Well.....at least I had me faggots.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> When I was out couldn't help noticing all the military activity. Two large identical helicopters flying in tandem over us and several small grey launches travelling at speed in the Sound as well as what I presume is a Frigate with very angular styling travelling back up.


This is happening off the West Coast just now...


----------



## numbnuts (25 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Well.....at least I had me faggots.
> 
> View attachment 590532


Never had faggots


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Never had faggots


Dunno what your missing!


----------



## 12boy (25 May 2021)

23 C today with a 17mph breeze. There will be a ride today fer sure! It has been 4 rideless days, 3 more would make one weak. Almost got my watering system for the garden done. Soon there will be no excuse for delaying ordering 6 tons of pea gravel and getting it where it needs to go. " Load the 6 tons and whaddya get? Another day older and deeper in debt. St Peter, don't you call me, cause I can't go, I owe my soul to the old gravel store". Thanks, Tennessee Ernie.
Be safe and well.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2021)

Chicken curry and vegetable rice today.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2021)

Rain was forecast for much of the day here so I didn't think I'd bother getting my bike out, but then I got a call from my bubble pal. She had been over yesterday but went home this morning before I woke up. She'd got all the way home and then realised that she had left her phone behind...

Sounds like a job for... _*Phone Delivery Man!!!! *_

I leapt out of bed, went to the window, and looked out across the valley. As forecast, black clouds were building but the rain hadn't arrived yet. For once, no morning dithering about - I got my cycling kit on, picked up the phone, and set off on my singlespeed bike.

I went to do my hilly little ride intro but soon saw a road closure sign directly in front of me. An optimistic van driver ignored it and shot off up the hill. I followed, but at a much more sedate pace. A minute later I saw cones across the road ahead, and the van doing a 3-point turn, then coming back down towards me. Well, a van might not get through, but I bet I _could!_. Onwards, and upwards...

It soon became clear why the road was closed. A stream of water was running down the road and it was coming from a big patch of broken tarmac in the middle of the road. A water main had burst and the water pressure had lifted the road surface up. I skirted round the damage and continued on my way...

I cycled over to Hebden Bridge, feeling the odd spot of rain, and was quite chilled by the wind. (Is this _REALLY _the end of May? ) My pal was pleased to get her phone back and offered me a cooked breakfast as a reward. It was tempting, but I wanted to get back before the rain arrived, so I said farewell and dashed back along the valley. I picked up my Metro, cycled home, and only _THEN_ did the rain start! I felt quite chuffed to have beaten the elements for once.

So now I am sat with a 750 W heater on, and have _FINALLY_ got the room temperature up to 19 degrees. June had better be better than this or my toys will be thrown so far from my pram that they will probably never find their way back! 



PaulSB said:


> It's been around for a long time. A fantastic step forward for many, many people. Should you decide to use a train you'll find they are equipped with ramps which the guard will place at the door on to the platform to allow wheelchair access.


There is still progress to make in some places...

Hebden Bridge railway station recently had its lifts replaced after many years of non-functioning so the Manchester/Blackburn platform can once again be accessed by wheelchair users.

Todmorden railway station still hasn't been done. Both platforms are accessed by steps, but the Manchester platform also has a gate to it from the car park so wheelchairs can access it that way. Currently there is no way for wheelchair users to get to the Leeds/Blackburn platform. I think the necessary changes are planned and funded, but have not yet started.


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2021)

It's that time of day again.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2021)

Been a nice day here. Got all my washing dry so hoorah.


----------



## oldwheels (25 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Rain was forecast for much of the day here so I didn't think I'd bother getting my bike out, but then I got a call from my bubble pal. She had been over yesterday but went home this morning before I woke up. She'd got all the way home and then realised that she had left her phone behind...
> 
> Sounds like a job for... _*Phone Delivery Man!!!! *_
> 
> ...


I thought everywhere possible had to have wheel chair access several years ago. My workshop was the old lifeboat station and had a very high sill at the doorway. I had to make up portable ramps to allow access if anyone wanted. In fact nobody ever did use them but they were I think legally required. Parhaps this only applied in Scotland. The local Clydesdale bank had a rather convoluted back entrance installed for wheelchairs. It had a bell to ring to alert staff that the entrance was required.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I thought everywhere possible had to have wheel chair access several years ago.


It remains an aspiration in many places! They are still slowly working towards achieving that goal... *BBC news article*.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Never had faggots


I think I need to mention that you should NEVER mention this is you go to the USA

well - actually it may be OK
but if you ever try them - REALLY DO NOT MENTION THAT

and do not say you used a rubber in the same paragraph


I just wish they would speak English


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 590586
> 
> 
> It's that time of day again.


Oh

didn't know porn was allowed here

salivating now - wonder what we have for pudding???


----------



## 12boy (26 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Rain was forecast for much of the day here so I didn't think I'd bother getting my bike out, but then I got a call from my bubble pal. She had been over yesterday but went home this morning before I woke up. She'd got all the way home and then realised that she had left her phone behind...
> 
> Sounds like a job for... _*Phone Delivery Man!!!! *_
> 
> How did Ms Bubble call you? You had her phone.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2021)

12boy said:


> How did Ms Bubble call you? You had her phone.


Landline?
Possibly, maybe, could have...


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2021)

12boy said:


> How did Ms Bubble call you? You had her phone.


Ha ha - somebody is paying attention! 

Most of us here have landlines as well as mobiles (cell phones). We usually get our broadband internet over a landline connection and often have a phone hooked up to that too, although increasingly calls are just made on mobiles. I get all my calls included on the mobile for only £6/month but call costs on the landline are ridiculously high so I never actually use my landline for calls these days.

My pal has a better landline deal than me so it doesn't cost her much to use it for calls as well as internet. She called me from her landline phone!

In contrast, my sister lives somewhere where the mobile signal is poor so she tends to call me from her home landline unless she is out and about somewhere with a decent signal.


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Been a nice day here. Got all my washing dry so hoorah.


Our washing took the entire day and only just finished drying in the tumble dryer!! 😳

All the bed linen was white this week - two loads. Both duvet covers needed washing, a coloured clothes wash and then towels. Five washes in total and we do wash ourselves most days!!


----------



## dave r (26 May 2021)

Good morning everyone. Dry and bright this morning and they forecast a dry day, our son is coming to see us today, first time we've seen him since Xmas.


----------



## Drago (26 May 2021)

Like a warm fart of a cold day, I have risen!

Today I will finish building the work bench in my bike shed and install the pill drill, vice and bench grinder. If that doesn't take too long then ill get out for a short ride in the ebike, see how I do. Then more band practice tonight. Busy day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2021)

Good morning folks,
The rain has stopped and the sun is shining ☀️☀️. Planning on trying the legs out with a short run. Tonight we’re down the Park with friends / granddaughter so feeding the Ducks is on the agenda 😁


----------



## Paulus (26 May 2021)

Good morning peeps. 
A cloudy start to the day here. 
The usual dog walking shortly and then down to the sons place to make a wooden frame for a concrete shed base he is going to lay. 

That will see the morning out so I may be able to get a pint or two in at the Mitre. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dickyknees (26 May 2021)

Bore da pawb. ☀️ ☀️


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2021)

Morning all 

Sun's shining at the moment.
Was woken at 4 am by a bloody Cuckoo givin' it some about 50 yds from our van. Damn thing went on for seemingly ages.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2021)

Bora da all.

Another bright sunny day for us by the looks of it. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 May 2021)

Good morning all, another cold and damp start here in Lothianshire. Supposed to improve a little later.


----------



## numbnuts (26 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bora da all.


??????? Goes off to google..................Morning


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Planning on trying the legs out with a short run.


I wished I hadn't bothered  Worst I've ever felt I think. Legs like lead and the heart rate and breathing were way up even on the flat let alone the slightest rise in the road.


----------



## Lee_M (26 May 2021)

Morning everyone.

Bad night last night with bad neck and head. Drugged up to eyeballs with dihydrocodeine. 

Half a ton of slate arriving today too which will need wheel barrowing 🥵


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I wished I hadn't bothered  Worst I've ever felt I think. Legs like lead and the heart rate and breathing were way up even on the flat let alone the slightest rise in the road.


Do you check “ Body Battery “ on your Garmin app Mo? I’ve found it eerily prescient when I’ve felt drained, and checking retrospectively has shown a couple of days warning, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Do you check “ Body Battery “ on your Garmin app Mo? I’ve found it eerily prescient when I’ve felt drained, and checking retrospectively has shown a couple of days warning, if you see what I mean.


Yep. I started the day with a full battery. Lol. Sleep was poor as usual though. There seems to be no rhyme or reason to my energy levels or lack of these days.


----------



## Juan Kog (26 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. I started the day with a full battery. Lol. Sleep was poor as usual though. There seems to be no rhyme or reason to my energy levels or lack of these days.


Sorry Mo ( retreats behind sofa) it’s called getting old .


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Sorry Mo ( retreats behind sofa) it’s called getting old .


I suspect so..........plus too many injuries accumulated over the years. Oh well, I shall plod on.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2021)

The last of my family are booked in for they're jabs. Oldest grandson is in Newtown today and next oldest is Newtowb tomorrow, so it's grand taxi for me tomorrow as I have to take second grandson to Newtown


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2021)

Oh well.......time to get up and do stuff.


----------



## Lee_M (26 May 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Bad night last night with bad neck and head. Drugged up to eyeballs with dihydrocodeine.
> 
> Half a ton of slate arriving today too which will need wheel barrowing 🥵



It arrived at 8.30.

1/4 way through, the hardest part is shovelling it out of the bag!

Btw, still got the bad head and neck, but the pain of shovelling helps me to forget 🥵


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2021)

Up too bloody early but at least got the last load of washing dried. Back to bed and slept till 08.25. Good! When I went back to bed the weather was bright, dry and still, it's now grey, drizzly and still. Out on the bike at 9.45. Can't decide if I should take my recently cleaned and polished Cervelo or my Kinesis which is still a bit mucky from her last outing. Think I may plumb for the Kinesis.

It's club hill climb championship tonight, part of a series of five between ourselves and two other local clubs. We host this one and it doubles up as the club championship. Some idiot has designated me Start Timekeeper. Never done this before. I've gently protested, gently hinted at my nervousness, all to no avail. I really do not want to do this for fear of screwing up big time. Get it wrong by a second? I hate to think.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Sorry Mo ( retreats behind sofa) it’s called getting old .


Or, more precisely, insomnia, getting old, _and _overtraining...? 

Fitness builds in the recovery gaps between the training sessions, which is somewhat hard to achieve when they aren't any gaps!

I have the gaps down to a fine art. It's the actual training sessions that have been a bit thin on the ground since January 2020.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2021)

I could be trapped indoors for hours now. It is round #2 of British Gas try to make ColinJ's dumb smartmeters smart again! The visit is booked between 09:00 and 13:00. I hope it is sooner rather than later because the last visit took well over an hour and more is being done this time. If the engineer doesn't arrive until the end of the booked slot and then takes 2 hours, I will be hanging about for more than 5 hours. 

Hmm, the forecast is better for this evening, so maybe not such a loss, but I still don't like waiting around for people. I'd like to stroll down to pick up a Metro.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Or, more precisely, insomnia, getting old, _and _overtraining...?
> 
> Fitness builds in the recovery gaps between the training sessions, which is somewhat hard to achieve when they aren't any gaps!
> 
> I have the gaps down to a fine art. It's the actual training sessions that have been a bit thin on the ground since January 2020.



Overtraining was always the thing I was guilty of when I used to train, I was always reluctant to have an easy day, or to step away and have a day off.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Btw, still got the bad head and neck, but the pain of shovelling helps me to forget 🥵


Tried different pillows? I've wasted a lot of money over the years trying different ones. I think I will stick with my current orthopaedic shaped one.


----------



## Lee_M (26 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Tried different pillows? I've wasted a lot of money over the years trying different ones. I think I will stick with my current orthopaedic shaped one.



Same here. John Lewis has probably survived on my pillow purchases over the years!

I generally just sleep with a neck roll these days, but some days it just doesn't work.


----------



## gavroche (26 May 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde. Molly walked and now deciding what to do regarding bike ride this afternoon. My last ride was two weeks ago due to bad weather, so: should I go for a nice flat easy one on the promenade or try a more hilly one at the back of Conwy ?


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2021)

Punters going about in a white pick up obviously looking for work. I ignored the door. Lol.

Thought it was going to brighten up but raining again.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2021)

Lee_M said:


> It arrived at 8.30.
> 
> 1/4 way through, the hardest part is shovelling it out of the bag!
> 
> Btw, still got the bad head and neck, but the pain of shovelling helps me to forget 🥵


I ordered a Tonne of Welsh Slate chippings. The driver dropped the bag on the drive and I had to wheelbarrow it around to the back garden. As you said, I hadn’t appreciated how hard it was shovelling it out of the bag into the wheelbarrow 🙁


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2021)

Back from my run, 8k at a slow pace, legs heavy but I’m not complaining, the sun was shining!! ☀️☀️ It wasn’t raining!! The rain has really boosted our lavender plants, the ones already in bloom are covered in Honey bees 🐝 
Time for a coffee and a slice of cake 👍


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I could be trapped indoors for hours now. It is round #2 of British Gas try to make ColinJ's dumb smartmeters smart again! The visit is booked between 09:00 and 13:00. I hope it is sooner rather than later because the last visit took well over an hour and more is being done this time.


Aha - he just rang to say that he should be here in 15 minutes or so. Let's see if that happens, and if he manages to get the meter comms working by around noon...


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Back from my run, 8k at a slow pace, legs heavy but I’m not complaining


Bet your slow pace was still faster than mine. Lol. I did 5 miles so about the same if my conversion is accurate?


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Up too bloody early but at least got the last load of washing dried. Back to bed and slept till 08.25. Good! When I went back to bed the weather was bright, dry and still, it's now grey, drizzly and still. Out on the bike at 9.45. Can't decide if I should take my recently cleaned and polished Cervelo or my Kinesis which is still a bit mucky from her last outing. Think I may plumb for the Kinesis.
> 
> It's club hill climb championship tonight, part of a series of five between ourselves and two other local clubs. We host this one and it doubles up as the club championship. Some idiot has designated me Start Timekeeper. Never done this before. I've gently protested, gently hinted at my nervousness, all to no avail. I really do not want to do this for fear of screwing up big time. Get it wrong by a second? I hate to think.


When I did timekeeping at cyclocross I was warned that mistakes were not tolerated by the competitors and try not to be too prominent when results were announced.


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2021)

Lovely sunny day but stuck waiting on a phone call. Just my bad luck or bad timing.
Tomorrow looks ok tho' so may get out then.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2021)

Traffic must be bad...


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2021)

Yes Mo, 8k is 5 Miles. Mrs Tenkaykev has her watch set to Miles, mine is in Km, when we run together our mile / km notifications are out of sync until 5 miles / 8k when they go off within a few seconds of each other.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> When I did timekeeping at cyclocross I was warned that mistakes were not tolerated by the competitors and try not to be too prominent when results were announced.



Can't be as bad as one of the lads at our running club. We were hosting the final in a series of cross country races. There were several categories with the Senior men being the final event. There were several loops in the course and he was on a strategic junction, of course the Senior men's course was a few Km longer than the other categories which he remembered once he'd sent half a dozen lads who were up the sharp end the wrong way 😄


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Aha - he just rang to say that he should be here in 15 minutes or so. Let's see if that happens, and if he manages to get the meter comms working by around noon...





ColinJ said:


> Traffic must be bad...


The BG engineer finally arrived nearly an hour after he said he would. He went down to the cellar to take a look...

Round #1, a month ago...



ColinJ said:


> He eventually surfaced and admitted defeat. He had replaced the comms unit and the new one picked up a signal for a few seconds and then failed in the same way that the old one had. He said that the signal isn't great in this town and would be even worse down in the cellar. Also, the meters themselves are older models so he has booked replacement meters and _another_ replacement comms unit. There is a 28 day lead time on these jobs so it will be another month before the next attempt.
> 
> I have a feeling that this problem is going to linger on and on...



Round #2, just now...

BG engineer: "You need a new comms unit, mate! There seems to be a problem getting them in stock, Covid or summat. I'll book another visit. 4 weeks time?"

ColinJ: "I will be away - make it 6-8 weeks!"

I know it is terrible keeping you in suspense like this, but wait for the exciting 3rd episode of this saga, coming to a screen near you, mid to late July, 2021!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Can't be as bad as one of the lads at our running club. We were hosting the final in a series of cross country races. There were several categories with the Senior men being the final event. There were several loops in the course and he was on a strategic junction, of course the Senior men's course was a few Km longer than the other categories which he remembered once he'd sent half a dozen lads who were up the sharp end the wrong way 😄


The other challenge in timekeeping used to be in the calculation of team prizes. Before apps could do it all for you it was amazing how adept some riders became in doing calculations in base 60. On several occasions I remember the team award being announced only for an immediate and correct challenge from a rider who’d already worked out the correct result in their head.


----------



## Lee_M (26 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I ordered a Tonne of Welsh Slate chippings. The driver dropped the bag on the drive and I had to wheelbarrow it around to the back garden. As you said, I hadn’t appreciated how hard it was shovelling it out of the bag into the wheelbarrow 🙁



Well mine was only half a ton of Welsh slate, And like you I had to wheelbarrow it round the back. 
Sadly they've just emailed to let me know my ton of gravel is being delivered on Friday, so I'll have to do it all again, twice over!


----------



## numbnuts (26 May 2021)

I'm not have a lot of luck, the parcels I waited in for never came 
my Dremel tool broke 
and I can't get anybody to pick up this dam hire car.
And sad day tomorrow my car goes to the scrap yard "rust in peace" old girl you served me well


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2021)

Postie has just been with the case I ordered for my new Kobo E reader. It was nine quid delivered, and I'm pleasantly surprised. Very well made and a custom fit. The sleep / wake function works flawlessly and the case is red / black which coordinates well with one of my Brommies 😎
I did a bit of research before ordering, the Official case from the Kobo web store is £35, Amazon do the same one as the one I ordered but about £4 more expensive. 
While fitting the Kobo into the case I discovered a function that I wasn't aware of, if I touch the top right corner of the page, it turns down just like a " dog eared " page , touching a second time un dog ears it. It probably does loads of other useful stuff as well, but discovery would mean reading the instruction manual, and what bloke does that?


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2021)

@oldwheels you may be interested in this YouTube video. It is from " Big Clive " , the brother of Ralphy who does the Malt reviews. He has a water purifier / distiller which is basically a miniature Still, ostensibly for purifying water by distillation, but used by nefarious people for making hooch 
He has redistilled cheap supermarket whisky, but in this video he redistills a Laphroaig single malt...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wRwi2oJDik


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm not have a lot of luck, the parcels I waited in for never came
> my Dremel tool broke
> and *I can't get anybody to pick up this dam hire car*.
> And sad day tomorrow my car goes to the scrap yard "rust in peace" old girl you served me well


Maybe it's their way of saying they don't want it back.

Hide it somewhere, away from the house, then ring them up and ask what do you do with the keys they left.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2021)

Our eldest is down from Warrington for a few days, first time we've seen him since Xmas, picked him up from the station just before lunch, they're refurbishing the station and its a right mess, got home and his brother had popped round. I went down the local take away for batches and sandwiches for lunch and found myself behind a 1965 registered Wolseley 1500 at the lights, it looked tiny compared to my Suzuki Swift and thats not a big car. I also managed to get a line full of towels dried before it clouded over and started looking threatening.
.


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> @oldwheels you may be interested in this YouTube video. It is from " Big Clive " , the brother of Ralphy who does the Malt reviews. He has a water purifier / distiller which is basically a miniature Still, ostensibly for purifying water by distillation, but used by nefarious people for making hooch
> He has redistilled cheap supermarket whisky, but in this video he redistills a Laphroaig single malt...
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wRwi2oJDik



Will look at it later but initial comment is why?


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maybe it's their way of saying they don't want it back.
> 
> Hide it somewhere, away from the house, then ring them up and ask what do you do with the keys they left.


When my son had one way hire cars he left the keys on the back wheel and usually it was parked in his driveway but sometimes out across the street. They eventually vanished and nobody ever complained so they were not stolen. Sometimes it was a week or more before they were collected.


----------



## 12boy (26 May 2021)

Yes ebike, rubbers and faggots or fags mean different things in the US.
Here's a pic of the fugly watering thing I've been playing with. I had a spray can of paint left so painted it in hopes it could be less ugly. I will let it cure for another day and then see if she works. It has 8 faucets for 8 soaker hoses although I may only use 4. 
Be safe and well.


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2021)

Got my phone call sorted and went out on the trike for a run as it is a nice warm sunny day. What a contrast from yesterday.
Quite a lot of traffic but I have decided since I live here I am not going to defer to tourists any more and they can just wait. Local traffic I always give way to as they have jobs to get to mostly.
The latest menace are motorbikes. I know we have some bikers on here so nothing personal. 
One of two could not wait for the few seconds for me to get into a passing place and had a very close pass from behind. He had no idea I could see him but squeezed past anyway. Several convoys gave me very little clearance.
The most dangerous one was when I was driving home on a series of tight bends on a single track with poor forward visibility. A few hundred yards further on there was a good area for passing where I intended to pull over. The leader clearly tried to harass me into stopping between passing places and was practically attached to my towbar. Inevitably a car came round a blind bend and I had to slow sharpish. I thought the idiot was going to come through my back window bu he did manage to miss by swerving on to the verge.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Will look at it later but initial comment is why?


I expect it is to get more views on each others YouTube channels. Having said that, Big Clive is a very knowledgeable electrical engineer with a dry sense of humour.
I was quite surprised with the results, and of Ralphy's appraisal of the outcome.


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2021)

Well thanks to @oldwheels @Tenkaykev and @Flick of the Elbow for filling me full of confidence ahead of my timekeeping baptism.  Good news though.  The organiser has spotted a couple of people from our kit supplier are turning up as sponsors........................I'm the club kit man and he's decided I should do the glad handing. Yeah! Rock 'n' Roll.

We did a familiar route in reverse today. Turned out to be 36 miles and 2800 feet. I hadn't expected that. We usually turn it in to a 50 miler but felt something shorter ahead of the hill climb evening appropriate. I've seen a few names from our club who are turning out. Proving once again organising is far preferable to competing.


----------



## Juan Kog (26 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's club hill climb championship tonight, part of a series of five between ourselves and two other local clubs. We host this one and it doubles up as the club championship. Some idiot has designated me Start Timekeeper. Never done this before. I've gently protested, gently hinted at my nervousness, all to no avail. I really do not want to do this for fear of screwing up big time. Get it wrong by a second? I hate to think.


Hill climbs in May ,you do things differently in Lancashire. Early May to early August it’s evening 10’s . October for the club hill climb competition ( a single event) . This is followed 2 weeks later by my specialist event the freewheel competition ,for which I train enthusiastically . 
In 2019 I thought I was in peak condition for the freewheel competition , then I realised I was up against a club mate who is also a member of CAMRA ( campaign for real ale ) .  In the event we were both beaten by some one who looked like they needed several good dinners in them .


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I expect it is to get more views on each others YouTube channels. Having said that, Big Clive is a very knowledgeable electrical engineer with a dry sense of humour.
> I was quite surprised with the results, and of Ralphy's appraisal of the outcome.


What I meant was why would anyone want to redistill Laphroaig? 
I tend to be a bit spare with words which leads to misunderstandings. Sorry.


----------



## gavroche (26 May 2021)

In the end, I went for the hilly ride, only 18.5 miles at 12.8 average mph but legs are a bit tired now. Rest for 2 or 3 days before next ride .


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well thanks to @oldwheels @Tenkaykev and @Flick of the Elbow for filling me full of confidence ahead of my timekeeping baptism.  Good news though.  The organiser has spotted a couple of people from our kit supplier are turning up as sponsors........................I'm the club kit man and he's decided I should do the glad handing. Yeah! Rock 'n' Roll.
> 
> We did a familiar route in reverse today. Turned out to be 36 miles and 2800 feet. I hadn't expected that. We usually turn it in to a 50 miler but felt something shorter ahead of the hill climb evening appropriate. I've seen a few names from our club who are turning out. Proving once again organising is far preferable to competing.


You're now the Meet N'Greet Shake.


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I expect it is to get more views on each others YouTube channels. Having said that, Big Clive is a very knowledgeable electrical engineer with a dry sense of humour.
> I was quite surprised with the results, and of Ralphy's appraisal of the outcome.


I found it quite interesting and amid all the bullshit there was a lot of truth.
At Littlemill we were distilling peat for the flavours and quite illegally adding them to the still before distillation so experimentation was built into my job there which was basically General Manager. I also used gas chromatography to analyse the various stages of distillation. We were a decidedly offbeat outfit and the Managing Director was known in the trade as The Mad American. He had been a bootlegger in an earlier life. I was starting to experiment with the prospect of fish farming using some of the by products but unfortunately the MD and principle shareholder died and all that had to stop and the fun went out of the job.
I noticed also a mention of Ledaig I think tho' he mangled the pronunciation I could not be sure. If it was the early stuff which was not unlike an Islay malt I probably made it. Later under new ownership standards were ordered to be different and the later production was not the same. 
The pronunciation is difficult to put down on paper but Lejag with the emphasis on the Le is the nearest I can get.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2021)

Going to give the new 6 part crime drama on Channel 4 a go.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2021)

No @Dave7 today? I hope all is well.


----------



## JtB (26 May 2021)

Today is a very important day for me. After working for 39 years at the same company and at the age of 60 I have been given the option of taking early retirement. I don’t yet know the details but I doubt it will be offered again if I decline, so maybe by the end if this year I will be a fully signed up member to this thread.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2021)

JtB said:


> Today is a very important day for me. After working for 39 years at the same company and at the age of 60 I have been given the option of taking early retirement. I don’t yet know the details but I doubt it will be offered again if I decline, so maybe by the end if this year I will be a fully signed up member to this thread.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2021)

A pleasant evening down the park, we walked aroung the Lake where the Model Radio Yachts were being raced, saw lots of newly hatched cygnets and finished off having a bit of a picnic while watching the Cricket. Warm and sunny, called for a beer 🍺


----------



## dave r (26 May 2021)

Lol!


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2021)

dave r said:


> No @Dave7 today? I hope all is well.


He's been on, but, appears to have been reading more than posting. 

Echo your thoughts though.


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2021)

Progress at last! 

I have been beavering away on my computer puzzle game and had made quite a few changes which I wanted to check on my phone. I work on my laptop but the finished game will be for Android devices so I need to test it on such a device from time to time. Development software that I use had been updated recently and one of the changes broke the Android Export process. For over a week I have been trying to get my head round what the error messages were telling me. I finally discovered someone online who'd had the same problem and had found a solution. I did what he had done and, sure enough, it works.

I just uploaded the game to my phone and it is working much better than the previous version, so I am very pleased. 

That'll do for today. I'll treat myself to a nice mug of tea and a couple of episodes of _House MD_ before turning in.

Oh, and tomorrow's weather forecast for this area is looking decent. I'll see if I can motivate myself to do a longer ride than usual.


----------



## 12boy (27 May 2021)

Was walking the dog and encountered some Indian Paintbrush which is a parasite on sage plants, feeding on their roots. It is usually an orange-red but ours here are more yellow.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 May 2021)

Morning. Looks quite nice out so might have an early bimble before the mojo disappears. Need to take it nice and easy though the way the legs have been feeling lately.


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2021)

Good morning. Looks beautiful outside but only 7⁰ and at bedtime last night I wouldn't have been surprised to wake to a frost. Hoping for a decent day.

No real plans. A mountain of ironing to do. I'm going to plant out my runner and climbing beans, sweet peas, courgettes and dwarf French beans. Still not warm enough but I've reached the point of do it and see what happens.

Bits of household admin to do. Quite looking forward to today.

Read the paper while having a brew. I find I have less and less interest in the news these days. I did though stay up to watch the grubby little shoot on last night's news.

Time for a doze.......


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2021)

dave r said:


> No @Dave7 today? I hope all is well.


Morning Dave. Thanks for the mention..
That sh*t fatigue hit me again. I would get up and then an hour later need bed again. I must have slept 15-20 hours.
Still groggy today but not as bad.


----------



## numbnuts (27 May 2021)




----------



## Drago (27 May 2021)

I have risen!

After ive walked Mini D school i have to nip over to the next village to collect my prescription. It looks like it may be a nice day, so after that I may sit in the harden and do some reading.


----------



## dave r (27 May 2021)

Good morning folks, I didn't hear the carer this morning, I must have must have gone back to sleep after I unlocked the front door, I came downstairs and my Good Lady was having her breakfast and the carer was writing up her notes.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 May 2021)

Good morning all, 10° and overcast, supposed to brighten up a little later.


----------



## Paulus (27 May 2021)

Good morning all. 
The sky is blue and the early morning sunshine looks good.
I will be out and about on the bike later.
First off though will be the dog walk across the fields, we may well walk to one of the cafes/coffee shops, I fancy a fresh croissant or two for breakfast. 
The front garden needs tidying up as all the daffodils and tulips have now stopped flowering and I have grown a lot of Dahlias that will go in in a week or son's time.

Living the dream.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2021)

Morning. A misty start here for us. I have to leave at 10.30 to take a grandson to Newtown for his first jab. Great, another nearly 50 mile journey. The joys of being a gran. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2021)

Morning all 

Going back home today, so will be hitching up around 10am and hopping down the M5 to J27. Hopefully, the Bank Holiday traffic won't be building up yet.
Was woken up by the bloody Cuckoo again at 4am.


----------



## Paulus (27 May 2021)

Has @monkers been around recently?


----------



## dave r (27 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Has @monkers been around recently?



I haven't seen her, but she comes and goes.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I haven't seen her, but she comes and goes.


She’ll have to change her screen name to “ Ruby Tuesday “


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Has @monkers been around recently?


She posts elsewhere........seems to be happy and we'll.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Has @monkers been around recently?


In other sections.............I think we're too boring! 


I have bimbled. Was a bit chilly. Supposed to warm up later hopefully.


----------



## numbnuts (27 May 2021)

Breakfast done and dusted, now the long wait until they pick up my car to go to the scrap yard 😢


----------



## dave r (27 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> She’ll have to change her screen name to “ Ruby Tuesday “



she would never say where she came from
Yesterday don't matter if it's gone
While the sun is bright
Or in the darkest night
No one knows
She comes and goes.


----------



## oldwheels (27 May 2021)

Nice bright morning with little wind so will venture out on the roads on the trike later. May even break out the shorts.
Some gardening always needs to be done as well to keep the weeds in check. I am surrounded by mad keen flower gardeners so need to keep some kind of standard up. 
I prefer shrubs which do not need much attention rather than forever changing things.


----------



## Lee_M (27 May 2021)

Morning all, bright and sunny in North Wales.

Still got a dodgy back so think it will be the kit car today, may have a jaunt up the horseshoe pass. Always better in the car than on the pushbike!


----------



## BoldonLad (27 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Has @monkers been around recently?



Have seen her on other threads, (the dark side), but, not on here for a while.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 May 2021)

Sunshine and forecast 19C, in Denham. Nothing less that we deserve after enduring all that rain!


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 May 2021)

Brompton routine maintenance this morning, check all the nuts and bolts for tightness oil the chains, tyres pumped to correct pressure, swap a rear reflector for integrated reflector / light from " Graham" to "Jennifer" 
We've just ordered a Brompton specific child seat, the "Hamax" style that is on Mrs Tenkaykev's / Daughters big bikes works well, but our granddaughter just has a sight of Mummy /grandma's back. With the Brompton specific one she will be sitting forward of Mummy / grandma and will be able to see far more. It means that we can all go out on a ride together.😋


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2021)

Time to head up to the allotment then a visit to B&Q. I thought the club event kit box contained everything one could possibly need...........

........ except of course a dustpan and brush to sweep up broken beer bottles in the start area.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2021)

I am back from taking grandson to Newtown for his first Jab. The ones get rid they're jabs were all young. All in they're early to mid 20's.

We seem to be getting through the population here at a rapid rate of knots. 

Pizza for us today.

And we have lots of sunshine and blue skies here


----------



## oldwheels (27 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Brompton routine maintenance this morning, check all the nuts and bolts for tightness oil the chains, tyres pumped to correct pressure, swap a rear reflector for integrated reflector / light from " Graham" to "Jennifer"
> We've just ordered a Brompton specific child seat, the "Hamax" style that is on Mrs Tenkaykev's / Daughters big bikes works well, but our granddaughter just has a sight of Mummy /grandma's back. With the Brompton specific one she will be sitting forward of Mummy / grandma and will be able to see far more. It means that we can all go out on a ride together.😋


When I was a child in East Lothian I usually sat either on the handlebars or the crossbar of my father's bike when we went anywhere. It was b----y uncomfortable on the backside even with padding which was usually my father's raincoat. I think that is illegal nowadays but we lived quite far out in the countryside then.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 May 2021)

Brompton maintenance was a bit more involved than planned. I’d forgotten that I’d swapped out the original Marathon racer tyre on the rear wheel with a Marathon Plus following the original tyre getting gashed. I decided to swap out the front tyre to match, I had a nearly new M+ and a new Schwalbe inner tube tube. It was straightforward and I’m pleased to say that I fitted the new inner tube and M+ tyre without the use of any tools. ( it’s reputedly a nightmare job but with patience and technique it’s easy to do )


----------



## Paulus (27 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> When I was a child in East Lothian I usually sat either on the handlebars or the crossbar of my father's bike when we went anywhere. It was b----y uncomfortable on the backside even with padding which was usually my father's raincoat. I think that is illegal nowadays but we lived quite far out in the countryside then.


I used to sit on my dad's handlebars, and remember the same, sitting on his work overcoat.
I also used to take my son, and a little later my daughter to school the same way.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 May 2021)

Been for a wander, along the canal and through the grounds of Heriot-Watt. Lots of birds, swallows, goldfinches, willow warblers and chiffchaffs in particular, and nice views of a reed bunting and a whitethroat. Sun just starting to appear now. Temp has risen to 14°.


----------



## Paulus (27 May 2021)

I've taken the plunge and planted the first of the tomato plants out. 6x Alicante for normal toms. and 5x a Beefsteak variety which I have not grown before. I also have a cherry tomato variety which will wait until next week.
My runner beans seem to of rotted off, so a fresh sowing will be done.


----------



## numbnuts (27 May 2021)

She's Gone 😢.......... Rust In Peace


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2021)

Back home now.
Caravan in storage yard.
Unpacked everything and had lunch.
Looks like we may be having a heatwave - it's about 10 degrees hotter than yesterday!
Lawns cut and now I'm chillin' in the garden with a cold beer.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Back home now.
> Caravan in storage yard.
> Unpacked everything and had lunch.
> Looks like we may be having a heatwave - it's about 10 degrees hotter than yesterday!
> Lawns cut and now I'm chillin' in the garden with a cold beer.


Downpour expected tomorrow


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 May 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for a wander, along the canal and through the grounds of Heriot-Watt. Lots of birds, swallows, goldfinches, willow warblers and chiffchaffs in particular, and nice views of a reed bunting and a whitethroat. Sun just starting to appear now. Temp has risen to 14°.


Sounds idyllic 👍


----------



## dave r (27 May 2021)

We've been down the local pound shop this afternoon, it used to be The Lyric cinema and my Good Lady remembers going there for the Saturday morning children's films in the 1950's, cost was a shilling. I'm getting better at wriggling the wheelchair out of the house, though I need to get some wheelchair ramps organized. We got our timing wrong and were still a couple of streets away from home at school turnout time.


----------



## monkers (27 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> Has @monkers been around recently?



Hiya ... still breathing in an out. 

We need a new laptop. The main on/off switch on this one is giving up the ghost; it's difficult to get started and stops suddenly after a few minutes. I blame my brief excursion to the dark side of the site. I've managed to get it to work this afternoon. I'll buy a new one when I'm next paid.

Hope all are well. xxx


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2021)

monkers said:


> Hiya ... still breathing in an out.
> 
> We need a new laptop. The main on/off switch on this one is giving up the ghost; it's difficult to get started and stops suddenly after a few minutes. I blame my brief excursion to the dark side of the site. I've managed to get it to work this afternoon. I'll buy a new one when I'm next paid.
> 
> Hope all are well. xxx


Nobbutfairtomiddlin


----------



## oldwheels (27 May 2021)

Nice trike run in the sunshine today. Did not try the shorts but top layer was summer weight and mitts rather than gloves.
Initially traffic was not too bad but when I reached my turn point convoys appeared from both directions and to complicate things there was a truck and the service bus. Too many for one passing place and some stopped where there was not really room to pass. Chaos but I just left them to it and waited it out in the sunshine. A guy on a MB appeared and stopped for a chat. He was wearing a well worn local club jersey but I don't think I have ever seen him before. Mind you he did have a beard and may not have had it in the past.
Strange no bird life on the lochs but a cuckoo is still calling faintly. Mebbe hiding from the eagles circling above. Male hen harrier on his usual beat on the low slightly boggy ground at the foot of the lochs.
Sand martins have appeared and a goldfinch regularly perches on a phone wire nearby. I thought I saw a swallow yesterday but it was only fleeting and since it was coming in from the south it may just be arriving.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Nice trike run in the sunshine today. Did not try the shorts but top layer was summer weight and mitts rather than gloves.
> Initially traffic was not too bad but when I reached my turn point convoys appeared from both directions and to complicate things there was a truck and the service bus. Too many for one passing place and some stopped where there was not really room to pass. Chaos but I just left them to it and waited it out in the sunshine. A guy on a MB appeared and stopped for a chat. He was wearing a well worn local club jersey but I don't think I have ever seen him before. Mind you he did have a beard and may not have had it in the past.
> Strange no bird life on the lochs* but a cuckoo is still calling faintly*. Mebbe hiding from the eagles circling above. Male hen harrier on his usual beat on the low slightly boggy ground at the foot of the lochs.
> Sand martins have appeared and a goldfinch regularly perches on a phone wire nearby. I thought I saw a swallow yesterday but it was only fleeting and since it was coming in from the south it may just be arriving.


Would that be the same one that was waking Dirk?


----------



## pawl (27 May 2021)

Just back from Staunton Harold garden centre and The adjoining Ferriers craft centre Couple of niece cafes On the way back stopped at the CoptOak pub for lunch.Anyone one who stayed the long closed Copt Oak youth hostel will probably know the old Copt Oak pub Must admit this was a car trip as Mrs p can’t ride a bike Enjoyable day out none the less.


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2021)

Just realised - I've got to wait 2 more weeks before my next holiday.


----------



## postman (27 May 2021)

Postman decided to get off his fat are and go for a walk with Mrs P.She knows all the walks around here.We finished up at a cafe,the cake was so big we shared it,well as a Yorkshire Man that's what I am telling you.A sleep in the sun this afternoon then I cut the lawns,and it has not rained.Cutting my neighbours two lawns got me a chocolate ice lolly,I like my neighbour.Just resting with a latte now.


----------



## numbnuts (27 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just realised - I've got to wait 2 more weeks before my next holiday.


 
My holidays are looking after someone's dogs and I can't see that happening this year, more so if I don't get another car, not unless they pick me up


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2021)

We have just enjoyed a hoy sin & garlic stir fry. MrsD is now getting her gob around some cheesecake..... good to see her eating tbh.
I am feeling better and not needed to go back to bed at all.
MrsD has had the dressing removed from where the drain was. The nurse has told her that fresh air and sun will help.....so that is the plan for tomorrow..


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My holidays are looking after someone's dogs and I can't see that happening this year, more so if I don't get another car, not unless they pick me up


As they say NNs... you can't take it with you. If you have a few bob and a car will be useful I say go for it.


----------



## numbnuts (27 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We have just enjoyed a hoy sin & garlic stir fry. MrsD is now getting her gob around some cheesecake..... good to see her eating tbh.
> I am feeling better and not needed to go back to bed at all.
> MrsD has had the dressing removed from where the drain was. The nurse has told her that fresh air and sun will help.....so that is the plan for tomorrow..


The two of you take care


----------



## numbnuts (27 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> As they say NNs... you can't take it with you. If you have a few bob and a car will be useful I say go for it.


 
To get anything half decent I'll have to get a loan, and at this time of my life I really don't want that


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> To get anything half decent I'll have to get a loan, and at this time of my life I really don't want that


I agree with you on that. I have not been in debt for many years......its a horrible feeling.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2021)

The Welsh government has said it is offering every adult In Wales the covid jab a month ahead of schedule. When I took 20 year old grandson to Newtown today for his jab, every single person going in for they're jabs was between 20 and 25.

Very few were over 40. I think they were the ones that had either dropped through the net or hadn't attended when sent a letter and had had to phone the helpline and make they're own arrangements to get it done. There were only 3 of those.


----------



## oldwheels (27 May 2021)

Virgin Money has taken over the Clydesdale Bank and Yorkshire Bank. Now I have to get a new app set up for mobile banking. Most remote payments nowadays seem to be by Bank Transfer or some such name. I use a computer for this but the nuisance is I have to log in on a compatible mobile before I can access the computer account. 
Cheques were much simpler and one of the girls in the local bank told me they followed my travels to far flung parts of the UK by looking at my garage payments for petrol and hotels payments.
Money saving by the banks to make their profits higher. I always thought they were a dodgy lot anyway and on one occasion they fiddled me out of some interest payments by "losing " my instructions for a couple of weeks until interest rates had fallen. I removed my account from that bank after a barney with the manager even tho' he probably had no control over the fiddle.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> *Virgin Money has taken over the Clydesdale Bank and Yorkshire Bank. *Now I have to get a new app set up for mobile banking. Most remote payments nowadays seem to be by Bank Transfer or some such name. I use a computer for this but the nuisance is I have to log in on a compatible mobile before I can access the computer account.
> Cheques were much simpler and one of the girls in the local bank told me they followed my travels to far flung parts of the UK by looking at my garage payments for petrol and hotels payments.
> Money saving by the banks to make their profits higher. I always thought they were a dodgy lot anyway and on one occasion they fiddled me out of some interest payments by "losing " my instructions for a couple of weeks until interest rates had fallen. I removed my account from that bank after a barney with the manager even tho' he probably had no control over the fiddle.


They took over the Clydesdale Bank in October 2018, shoving on for three years now.


----------



## oldwheels (27 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> They took over the Clydesdale Bank in October 2018, shoving on for three years now.


The process started then but up until now we have had a Clydesdale bank. It is only now being formalised so far as the customers are concerned. Anyway I only have money with them waiting on a large payment I will make for work which has been delayed due to covid. It was always only a household account for convenience.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 May 2021)

just come back from an evening ride around the canals

At one point there were 2 bloke on bikes stopped on the towpath looking at the far side of the canal. As I approached they pointed and said "have you seen that!"
There was a patch of water in direct sun and in the water there were about 20 very dark coloured fish - probably over 2 foot long each. They were just gentle cruising around just under the surface.

Shows that those blokes I see on the banks with a fishing rod are not actually just sitting there doing nothing - the might actually know what they are doing!


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> just come back from an evening ride around the canals
> 
> At one point there were 2 bloke on bikes stopped on the towpath looking at the far side of the canal. As I approached they pointed and said "have you seen that!"
> There was a patch of water in direct sun and in the water there were about 20 very dark coloured fish - probably over 2 foot long each. They were just gentle cruising around just under the surface.
> ...


They'll have been around a quarter mile away! The fish 'll move back once they're gone home.


----------



## gavroche (27 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just realised - I've got to wait 2 more weeks before my next holiday.


I am permanently on holiday, that's what retirement is all about.


----------



## postman (27 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> just come back from an evening ride around the canals
> 
> At one point there were 2 bloke on bikes stopped on the towpath looking at the far side of the canal. As I approached they pointed and said "have you seen that!"
> There was a patch of water in direct sun and in the water there were about 20 very dark coloured fish - probably over 2 foot long each. They were just gentle cruising around just under the surface.
> ...


Leeds and Liverpool canal,there is a treatment works along it,it pongs sometimes well always in hot weather,the fish at that stretch are like submarines.


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2021)

The _good _news is that the weather was pleasant here today and I decided to do a longer, harder ride than I have been doing for the past 6 months or so. The _bad _news is that I found it harder than expected and decided to be kind to myself late in the ride, miss out the last hill and come back along the valley bottom instead!

Something very odd happened, and I don't have a logical explanation for it (other than it being a pure coincidence)... 

My stepdaughter drove up at lunchtime today to spend the coming week with her mum (my ex). That is in Hebden Bridge, 2.5 km (1.5 miles) along the Calder Valley from Mytholmroyd. My planned route would have taken me home via Littleborough, but my last minute change of plan meant that I had descended into Mytholmroyd instead, well away from where I should have been. The normal way back from 'royd for me is on the A646 along the valley but it was rush hour so I decided to take the quieter alternative which is to ride down Caldene Avenue, a quiet backstreet parallel to the A646. It leads to the Calder Valley Cycleway, a scenic path to Hebden Bridge. From there, I could ride through the park, and check out the recently upgraded Rochdale canal towpath. 

Now the thing is... as I came hurtling down the lane into Mytholmroyd, the thought suddenly popped into my mind that I would bump into stepsprog and her ma on Caldene Ave! As I turned onto that road I spotted 2 women walking along the pavement ahead of me. They looked suspiciously like the ones I was looking out for. The clincher would be if I spotted, er, step-grand-dog with them. _And there he was!!! Weird, or what! _

I cycled up behind them in stealth mode and in my deepest, boomiest voice shouted out something along the lines of "_*I KNOW YOU!!!*_" They all jumped. They actually seemed pleased to see me, and the dog was _VERY_ pleased - I had to make a big fuss of him to calm him down!

For all of this to happen, they had to decide to walk to Mytholmroyd at that time. Normally, they might go home along the Rochdale canal towpath but they had opted for Caldene Ave instead. I had unexpectedly opted for Mytholmroyd _AND _Caldene Ave _AND _got there 1 minute after them. If I had got there even 2 minutes earlier, I would have been gone and out of sight before they arrived. All of that is just a nice coincidence, but why on earth did I have that premonition about seeing them?! 

Eventually, I said my goodbyes and went on my way. I got on the canal towpath in Hebden Bridge and set off towards Todmorden. I soon spotted 4 youths ahead of me, who looked a bit the worse for wear - all were swigging from bottles of beer. I made plenty of noise as I approached so they heard me. All 4 staggered to one side and I went to carry on past, when one of them decided to leap back out in front of me. He blocked the towpath and spread his arms wide, swinging his beer bottle about. "_WHERE THE F*CK DO YER THINK YER GOIN'?_'" Oh, absolutely super - being accosted by drunken oafs is what I have missed so much during the pandemic... _how could I have forgotten the joy of these encounters_?!

I did a quick assessment... Would he try to hit me with the bottle, and if he did, could I dodge it when standing astride my bike? Could I shove him in the canal and make my getaway before his mates sprang into action? Would the idiot end up drowning if I did? 

I decided to be friendly and try to defuse the situation... "_I'm going home on my bike, if you wouldn't mind just standing to one side for me please._" "_STAND T' ONE SIDE? STAND T' ONE SIDE! HUH... OK, I'LL STAND T' ONE SIDE FOR YER._" And he did!

Give me strength... 

Anyway, I wanted to comment on the Rochdale canal towpath. @PaulSB mentioned walking along it from Sowerby Bridge last week. That stretch was upgraded a few years ago, but it was only during the pandemic that they finished the section from Hebden Bridge to Todmorden. I hadn't been on it for about 18 months until last Saturday, when I walked a short section of it with my fellow forum walkers. Well, the resurfacers have made a good job of it. I rode it on my best bike and was never worried about my relatively skinny 25C slick tyres.

This is typical of what the surface looks like now. Some isn't quite as good as that, but it is a huge improvement on what it used to be like.







That's the _good _towpath news. The _bad _towpath news is that they haven't done the cobbled spillways or the footbridges over them. There are 4 spillways with narrow footbridges (planks!). You would be daft to try cycling over them, and tough luck if you are in a wheelchair or have young kids in a buggy. The spillways themselves have dodgy, slimy cobbles with wheel-catching gaps between them. Not too bad on a mountain bike with BIG knobbly tyres, but potentially lethal on slick 25C tyres. In fact, I once managed to get my cyclocross bike 35C front tyre trapped in one of those gaps and nearly fell into the canal. I don't ride the spillways now! When dry, the spillways aren't too bad to _walk _over, but how about this...?






The last spillway as you get into Todmorden has a small bridge which is wide enough to cycle over. I'm not sure if it is quite wide enough for a wheelchair or buggy though - maybe, maybe not?

Which is a long-winded way of me saying _PUT PROPER CROSSINGS ON THE DAMN SPILLWAYS!_

Instead of 50 km (31 miles) with 1,000 m (3,300 ft) of ascent, I ended up doing 46 km (28 miles) with only 740 m (2,400 ft) of ascent. That was enough for today, but I need to get stuck in over the next 4 weeks or cycling in Devon will finish me off!


----------



## Drago (28 May 2021)

I have risen!

Teacher training day, so Mini D is at home today. Its click and collect day, so she can tag along.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> just come back from an evening ride around the canals
> 
> At one point there were 2 bloke on bikes stopped on the towpath looking at the far side of the canal. As I approached they pointed and said "have you seen that!"
> There was a patch of water in direct sun and in the water there were about 20 very dark coloured fish - probably over 2 foot long each. They were just gentle cruising around just under the surface.
> ...


Which canal was that ?
I was chatting to a fisherman on the Sankey canal who told me he was from Stafford and that people travel from all over to country to fish there. Apparently its particularly well known for Pike.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> just come back from an evening ride around the canals
> 
> At one point there were 2 bloke on bikes stopped on the towpath looking at the far side of the canal. As I approached they pointed and said "have you seen that!"
> There was a patch of water in direct sun and in the water there were about 20 very dark coloured fish - probably over 2 foot long each. They were just gentle cruising around just under the surface.
> ...


Which canal was that ?
I was chatting to a fisherman on the Sankey canal who told me he was from Stafford and that people travel from all over to country to fish there. Apparently its particularly well known for Pike.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> just come back from an evening ride around the canals
> 
> At one point there were 2 bloke on bikes stopped on the towpath looking at the far side of the canal. As I approached they pointed and said "have you seen that!"
> There was a patch of water in direct sun and in the water there were about 20 very dark coloured fish - probably over 2 foot long each. They were just gentle cruising around just under the surface.
> ...


Which canal was that ?
I was chatting to a fisherman on the Sankey canal who told me he was from Stafford and that people travel from all over to country to fish there. Apparently its particularly well known for Pike.


----------



## Lee_M (28 May 2021)

The fact that cyclechat has been down for the last couple of hours has meant I had no excuse and had to wheelbarrow the ton of gravel that arrived at 7am to the back of the house.

The upside was that gravel is a lot easier to shovel onto a wheelbarrow than crushed slate is.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2021)

Ahhh........we are back! Funny how I miss it when I can't get in. 

I had an early spin and enjoyed a lovely sunny morning. Long since finished breakfast and a few cuppas. Not sure what the rest of the day holds. I need someone to tell me it's Fish Friday as I keep thinking it's Saturday for some reason!

Oh, and after a short experiment thinking I would like to go back to flat pedals, I've changed my mind again. At first I thought I enjoyed the freedom of being able to move my feet around, but then it started to annoy me as they occasionally seemed to end up moving when I didn't want them to even with spiky pedals so stuck the SPD's back on for the morning ride. I will stick with them on all the bikes apart from the mountain bike I think.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2021)

Good morning folks, wot appened? no CC first thing, strange!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2021)

Ok. Time to fess up. Who broke it? 

Cooper. It's Friday and it's raining.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## numbnuts (28 May 2021)

Morning all, got to stay in as they said they are going to pick this hire car up, I wish they would hurry up


----------



## Sterlo (28 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok. Time to fess up. Who broke it?
> 
> Cooper. It's Friday and it's raining.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


It was Dave7 putting the same post on 3 times!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2021)

Sterlo said:


> It was Dave7 putting the same post on 3 times!!!


Nah.......I cycled and actually got over 13mph for the first time in weeks........shock to the system!


----------



## Paulus (28 May 2021)

Welcome back everyone.
It does seem odd when you can't get in this place, did someone lock up last night and not leave the keys in a safe place?
A nice warmish day here in Barnet. A meeting of the escape committee will take place in the Mitre this afternoon. Now we can go inside, it is nice enough to sit outside
Fish and chips for tea tonight
That's my day in a nutshell.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok. Time to fess up. Who broke it?
> 
> Cooper. It's Friday and it's raining.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


T'weren't me!
Similar in the early hours this morning.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nah.......I cycled and actually got over 13mph for the first time in weeks........shock to the system!



It was you that made the Earth move then!


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2021)

Yay! It's Fish Friday! 

Just dropped MrsD down the village to get her hair done.
The Bank Holiday traffic is building up now, so had to use the local rat runs to get back.
Will have a walk down to the village at lunchtime.


----------



## oldwheels (28 May 2021)

postman said:


> Leeds and Liverpool canal,there is a treatment works along it,it pongs sometimes well always in hot weather,the fish at that stretch are like submarines.


The Forth and Clyde canal at Clydebank was a bit like that but it was warm water from the old Singer Sewing Machine factory. At the Fair holidays when people went off doon the watter for a fortnight they chucked their goldfish in there and they thrived.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2021)

dave r said:


> It was you that made the Earth move then!


Nah, Mo is north of London!


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahhh........we are back! Funny how I miss it when I can't get in.
> 
> I had an early spin and enjoyed a lovely sunny morning. Long since finished breakfast and a few cuppas. Not sure what the rest of the day holds. I need someone to tell me it's Fish Friday as I keep thinking it's Saturday for some reason!
> 
> Oh, and after a short experiment thinking I would like to go back to flat pedals, I've changed my mind again. At first I thought I enjoyed the freedom of being able to move my feet around, but then it started to annoy me as they occasionally seemed to end up moving when I didn't want them to even with spiky pedals so stuck the SPD's back on for the morning ride. I will stick with them on all the bikes apart from the mountain bike I think.


But then you won’t be able to sit outside the café, one leg nonchalantly draped over the other and showing of your latest pair of Five Tens…


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> But then you won’t be able to sit outside the café, one leg nonchalantly draped over the other and showing of your latest pair of Five Tens…


Five Tens are so old school dahling! I have Specialized Roost 2FO's


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Which canal was that ?
> I was chatting to a fisherman on the Sankey canal who told me he was from Stafford and that people travel from all over to country to fish there. Apparently its particularly well known for Pike.


Bridgewater canal - on the spur going down into Runcorn
A few months ago a man started calling to me as I was riding along the bit approaching Moore - turned out he had caught a big pike and had both hands full - but needed a photo to prove it or his mates would never believe him!!!

So - there are fish in them there canals!!!


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2021)

Picked MrsD up and fought my way back from the village - traffic consisting mainly of Motorhomes and SUVs registered in London.
Just had a fiddle around in my tater sack - ooer mother - and this little blighter popped out.













My very first home grown spud!
Feeling quite chuffed now - off to village local to celebrate.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Five Tens are so old school dahling! I have Specialized Roost 2FO's


Ha! and I have Crocs, with socks! … 😎😎


----------



## gavroche (28 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all, got to stay in as they said they are going to pick this hire car up, *I wish they would hurry up*


Why? Do you have a busy day ahead?


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Five Tens are so old school dahling! I have Specialized Roost 2FO's


Can you get pills for this?


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2021)

Where's the complaints department? What does this Shaun bloke think he's up to when retirees get up early! Hmmm?

Grey and warm here. I've skipped today's ride even though it's a great route. I was totally nackered last night when the chat was going on so I dipped out. Glad I did as I feel better for it.

Cleaning out the fridge at the moment. Frankly it's disgusting. Then I'll do minor odds and sods I should have done yesterday but had no energy for.


----------



## gavroche (28 May 2021)

Daughter from Stoke on Trent is coming tomorrow morning for the long week end. Her boy friend is bringing his bike too so I need to plan a route for Sunday's ride, weather depending of course. I will mix a few hills at the beginning and the promenade on the way back.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2021)

Sterlo said:


> It was Dave7 putting the same post on 3 times!!!


I did not


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2021)

Sterlo said:


> It was Dave7 putting the same post on 3 times!!!


I did not


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2021)

Sterlo said:


> It was Dave7 putting the same post on 3 times!!!


I did not


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2021)

Geeeez.....the bloody thing is broken again. 🔴🔴🔴


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2021)

Sitting in the bay window of the George, watching the Grockles roll in. Been here 10 minutes and counted 12 caravans and motorhomes.
Gonna be a busy weekend!


----------



## oldwheels (28 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 590970
> 
> 
> Sitting in the bay window of the George, watching the Grockles roll in. Been here 10 minutes and counted 12 caravans and motorhomes.
> Gonna be a busy weekend!


You are beginning to sound a bit like me re the Grockles. In my case they are not here for the weekend but at least a week.


----------



## oldwheels (28 May 2021)

Down to the local Calmac office to get my tickets for a trip off. This was booked and paid for on line apart from my concession which needs a card to be displayed so need to visit an office.
Getting booked for essential trips is very difficult now. My neighbour has to take his works van to Oban in 3 weeks time and he cannot get booked on any ferry so far.
Went promptly at 9 o'clock to get my tickets for somewhere near to park. Chaos at the ferry queue for Kilchoan as there are far too many for this non bookable service and those arriving meeting those trying to get out and go elsewhere. The street is parked both sides for a fair distance as well and delivery vans are trying to do their work. The joys of the tourist season and it is only going to get worse.
Finished that task so up to see a GP. Patter merchant this one. Says there is only one thing wrong with me so far as he can see. Old age.
Couple of buzzards circling behind the house when I got up this morning. We used to call them Tourist Eagles. Later just outside the town a couple of sea eagles circling who then moved off towards Ardmore to the north of us.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 May 2021)

A belated Good Day all. Been out for a little meander around West Lothian, mostly in lots of  and a very pleasant 16°. All very enjoyable. 
Sun has gone in now.


----------



## numbnuts (28 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 590970
> 
> 
> Sitting in the bay window of the George, watching the Grockles roll in. Been here 10 minutes and counted 12 caravans and motorhomes.
> Gonna be a busy weekend!


Busy down at Dover today by the looks of things and more on the way


----------



## Paulus (28 May 2021)

In the garden at the Mitre waiting for the other miscreants to arrive. 
A pint of Marble Pint, abv. 3.9. Very nice.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Where's the complaints department? What does this Shaun bloke think he's up to *when retirees get up early! Hmmm?*
> 
> Grey and warm here. I've skipped today's ride even though it's a great route. I was totally nackered last night when the chat was going on so I dipped out. Glad I did as I feel better for it.
> 
> Cleaning out the fridge at the moment. Frankly it's disgusting. Then I'll do minor odds and sods I should have done yesterday but had no energy for.


It was down in the early hours, what about the nightshift?


----------



## pawl (28 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nah.......I cycled and actually got over 13mph for the first time in weeks........shock to the system!




Flipping heck what are you on I’ll have some of that Just though you’ve discovered Marmite on toast


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> It was down in the early hours, what about the nightshift?


At first, I was in Covid-precautions mode looking at that - I thought the man was reluctant to get closer because neither of them is wearing a mask... It took me a while to spot the guillotine!


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2021)

Anyone nearby?
Date & time: 28 May 2021 12:24:12 UTC - 1 hour 0 minutes ago
*Magnitude: unknown*
Depth: 10.0 km
Epicenter latitude / longitude: 53.80277°N / 2.70519°W 



(Lancashire, England, United Kingdom)
Primary data source: VolcanoDiscovery


----------



## numbnuts (28 May 2021)

I give up, just rang the hire company "the said car will be picked up at the end of the working day which could be from now up the 20:00 hrs"  a bloody whole day wasted.............


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> You are beginning to sound a bit like me re the Grockles. In my case they are not here for the weekend but at least a week.


Nah.....I really don't mind the Grockles.
They bring money into the village and they are generally here for the right reasons - to enjoy the beauty of the area and to have a happy time.
The busy season is only about 8 weeks. We tend to go inland then.
The rest of the time we have it to ourselves.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 May 2021)

A friend just sent me a photo from when were members of the “ Coffin Dodgers” running Club. Honorary chairman was Terry Wogan as the lad who started the club used to work with him. Fond memories of some fun events and socialising in the bar afterwards 🍺🍺😁
Sadly 50% of the lads in the photo no longer meet the entry criteria 😥


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I give up, just rang the hire company "the said car will be picked up at the end of the working day which could be from now up the 20:00 hrs"  a bloody whole day wasted.............


Hide it somewhere, bugger off out/fall asleep/go deaf and when they get in touch Tuesday, tell them you thought they'd taken it.

Before doing any of the above, knock your phone off. Veerrry important!


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A friend just sent me a photo from when were members of the “ Coffin Dodgers” running Club. Honorary chairman was Terry Wogan as the lad who started the club used to work with him. Fond memories of some fun events and socialising in the bar afterwards 🍺🍺😁
> Sadly 50% of the lads in the photo no longer meet the entry criteria 😥
> 
> View attachment 590982


Which one is Terry Wogan?


----------



## oldwheels (28 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nah.....I really don't mind the Grockles.
> They bring money into the village and they are generally here for the right reasons - to enjoy the beauty of the area and to have a happy time.
> The busy season is only about 8 weeks. We tend to go inland then.
> The rest of the time we have it to ourselves.


8 weeks! Already the ferries are booked to capacity and it will remain that way until the end of October. I cannot make day trips to Oban or even Fort William anymore as I cannot guarantee getting home.
Many of the holiday homes advise those booking to bring as much of their own food as possible and as many as can get off with it will free camp.
We managed fine with a modest number of visitors but those who came here to make money off them now demand more and more. The rot started with the introduction of sea eagles and we are now captive in a theme park where tourists are expected to have priority.
I am not alone in being unhappy and there is a rising tide of resentment among those who lived here before we were effectively taken over by incomers who want to make money from the tourists.
From this morning's observation of queues for one small ferry and overcrowding on single track roads many of the tourists will not be having a happy time.


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> 8 weeks! Already the ferries are booked to capacity and it will remain that way until the end of October. I cannot make day trips to Oban or even Fort William anymore as I cannot guarantee getting home.
> Many of the holiday homes advise those booking to bring as much of their own food as possible and as many as can get off with it will free camp.
> We managed fine with a modest number of visitors but those who came here to make money off them now demand more and more. The rot started with the introduction of sea eagles and we are now captive in a theme park where tourists are expected to have priority.
> I am not alone in being unhappy and there is a rising tide of resentment among those who lived here before we were effectively taken over by incomers who want to make money from the tourists.
> From this morning's observation of queues for one small ferry and overcrowding on single track roads many of the tourists will not be having a happy time.


I'd sell up and move somewhere less aggravating if I were in your shoes.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2021)

So I stayed home today. Cleaned the fridge, this was a serious priority, weeded, cut grass which is all quite productive.

Just had a message to say they did a sub six hour century averaging 16.8mph. 😳🥴 Very glad I stayed home.


----------



## oldwheels (28 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'd sell up and move somewhere less aggravating if I were in your shoes.


I would love to but cannot afford it. I could not get a loan and would have to buy before selling my existing house. Anyway the upheaval of a flitting is beyond me. I would consider renting on the mainland for the summer and return here for the winter.
On the subject of holiday homes rented to tourists the income from that goes off island as if you look at the ownership of such houses they are mostly in London or southern England somewhere. They often do not pay commercial rates either as they should.
You are not on an island so do not have the same problems as we do.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 May 2021)

I agree that they should pay commercial rates - what else are they if not commercial premises???

Businesses really need to be made to contribute to the local economy - especially in this case.
I have never lived on an island but I can appreciate the difference between living 10 minutes from Tesco to having the nearest shop requiring proper planning.
Funny that so many people cannot see that


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I agree that they should pay commercial rates - what else are they if not commercial premises???
> 
> Businesses really need to be made to contribute to the local economy - especially in this case.
> I have never lived on an island but I can appreciate the difference between living 10 minutes from Tesco to having the nearest shop requiring proper planning.
> Funny that so many people cannot see that


I completely agree. I was born a southerner though after 4 years in Yorkshire and 39 in Lancashire hope I qualify as northern.

Occasionally I have contact with folk I know in London and the south-east. I'm so glad I left, the thought of becoming like or adopting such attitudes as I encounter horrifies me.

That many of the owners live in the south comes as no surprise. They probably don't know where the island is.

Rant over. Sorry.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I completely agree.* I was born a southerner *though after 4 years in Yorkshire and 39 in Lancashire hope I qualify as northern.
> 
> Occasionally I have contact with folk I know in London and the south-east. I'm so glad I left, the thought of becoming like or adopting such attitudes as I encounter horrifies me.
> 
> ...


That explains why you find it cold from time to time!


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> That explains why you find it cold from time to time!


Brilliant! 😂😂😂


----------



## dave r (28 May 2021)

We did something today we haven’t done for a while, we went out to lunch, normally I'd phone my Good Lady from town on a Friday then phone an order through to our favourite takeaway and pick it up on the way home from shopping, today I phoned her and suggested we go to Live, Laugh and Love Food on Beak Avenue then when I got home helped her into her wheelchair, walked down and treated her and the lad to lunch.


----------



## gavroche (28 May 2021)

Part one of the deal done, my wife and I ordered a new three piece suit to be delivered towards the end of June. 
Part two is to go to the bike shop when they re-stock on new Treks and probably order one. 
Savings are taking a beating.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2021)

Not long back from dropping our lad off at the station, we enjoyed having him down here and he was good company for my Good Lady, it was a good three days.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Part one of the deal done, my wife and I ordered a new three piece suit to be delivered towards the end of June.
> Part two is to go to the bike shop when they re-stock on new Treks and probably order one.
> *Savings are taking a beating*.


Savings are only worth something to the people you bequeath them to.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2021)

gavroche said:


> Part one of the deal done, my wife and I ordered a new three piece suit to be delivered towards the end of June.
> Part two is to go to the bike shop when they re-stock on new Treks and probably order one.
> Savings are taking a beating.


Suppose, just suppose they aren't taking orders for the foreseeable future. And suppose, just suppose, it was known when the agreement was made.


----------



## gavroche (28 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Suppose, just suppose they aren't taking orders for the foreseeable future. And suppose, just suppose, it was known when the agreement was made.


No matter what happens, I will still benefit from the new three piece just as much so I can't lose but there are plenty of bike shops around.


----------



## Sterlo (28 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So I stayed home today. Cleaned the fridge, this was a serious priority, weeded, cut grass which is all quite productive.
> 
> Just had a message to say they did a sub six hour century averaging 16.8mph. 😳🥴 Very glad I stayed home.


You're not kidding you needed to clean the fridge, full of weeds and grass, when did you last do it?


----------



## postman (28 May 2021)

Just back from a meal out,our favourite Indian Sheesh Mahal in Kirkstall,now home and quaffing a pint of London Pride,I did ask for Spitfire but the staff got me the wrong ale,never mind.


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> You are not on an island so do not have the same problems as we do.


True, but we are quite isolated.
Sea to the West and North of us, estuary to the South and Exmoor to the East.
We have basically one road, of any size, into the area and we are 43 miles from the nearest motorway junction.
Not quite an island - but it feels pretty much like one sometimes.


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2021)

I enter a lot of competitions. I have won quite a few. I have tried in vain to win some amazing prizes, won a few decent ones, and seen a few odd prizes - e.g. _a year's supply of Muc Off anyone..._? 

Call me old-fashioned though, but it boggles my mind that anybody would offer _*a divorce as a prize!!!!!!!*_


----------



## dave r (29 May 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 May 2021)

Good morning folks,
Weather is looking pleasant, we’re of to Dorchester on the train as we’ll be attending a beer festival at the Copper Street Brewery 🍺🍺
Not a lot planned for the rest of the day, perhaps we’ll sit in the garden and fall asleep 😁


----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2021)

Good day people. Grey and still at the moment though I suspect the sun will appear in the next couple of hours.

Granddaughter is coming today. This is now a lovely regular Saturday event. I'm becoming unsure if I should stop doing everything and be in the same room all the time. Mrs P seems to do most of the feeding, cuddling and playing etc. Possibly I need to wrestle granddaughter away from her and have my turn? 😃

Need to build a structure to support my sweet peas.

Nothing else planned.


----------



## Drago (29 May 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (29 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day people. Grey and still at the moment though I suspect the sun will appear in the next couple of hours.
> 
> Granddaughter is coming today. This is now a lovely regular Saturday event. I'm becoming unsure if I should stop doing everything and be in the same room all the time. Mrs P seems to do most of the feeding, cuddling and playing etc. Possibly I need to wrestle granddaughter away from her and have my turn? 😃
> 
> ...




My Sweet Peas are in pots and small at the moment.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 May 2021)

Good morning all, a murky start here. Forecast to see some sun this afternoon.
I was reading a tweet from the BBC Scotland reporting that yesterday the West Highlands saw 20°, the first 20° of the year in Scotland. This is the latest “1st 20° Day” for nearly 40 years. In 1983 the day was June 1st.
Still waiting for 20° here on the East Coast.


----------



## Paulus (29 May 2021)

Good morning everyone. 
A grey start to the day with the possibility of a shower or two later.
I should be able to get out for a pootle later on, inbetween all the other duties I have been given by SWMBO.😉


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2021)

Cooeee. Not cold here but it's misty and raining. Seems to be we get cold and wet or warm and wet here. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2021)

Morning. Overcast and murky here but mild. I did an early 10k jog, nice steep in the bath and now sat down with a big bowl of fruit and fibre. Not sure if it will brighten up later or not. Tomorrow looks sunnier so maybe an early bimble will be on the cards.


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2021)

Morning all 

And.......the sun is shining. 
Off to pick up a bit of shopping in the village, first thing, then going to have a mooch around the garden centre.


----------



## Lee_M (29 May 2021)

Morning from North Wales.

A bit grey but dry.

Need to get my old bike out of the shed and fix a puncture for tomorrow's ride. It has a less extreme riding position being a trek domane so hopefully will help my back survive.


----------



## oldwheels (29 May 2021)

Grey start to the day so far but no rain forecast and light wind. After a busy sort of week will have a rest day. Just like most other days really.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 May 2021)

The child seat adaptor gubbins for the brommie arrived from SJS Cycles yesterday. It is really simple to move it between bikes and the brommie still folds down with it fitted and a little bit of faffery. The idea is that we will be able to take our granddaughter out with us and she will be sitting in front so able to see where we are going.
It's a matter of a minute or two to switch it between bikes so mummy can take the spare brommie and we can all go out together. We're still waiting for the child's saddle to arrive, I've cut a bit of old inner tube to protect the seat mount where the saddle will clamp, and I've cable tied a piece of Push Fit water pipe to the handlebars so granddaughter will have somewhere to grip. Still a work in progress but we're really looking forward to getting out on the bikes together.


----------



## numbnuts (29 May 2021)

Hire car finely picked up at 20:30 last night.
Today I've made a loaf, and did the ironing, later I'll walk up to the Co-op in search of milk and bananas, other than that nothing else planed.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> The child seat adaptor gubbins for the brommie arrived from SJS Cycles yesterday. It is really simple to move it between bikes and the brommie still folds down with it fitted and a little bit of faffery. The idea is that we will be able to take our granddaughter out with us and she will be sitting in front so able to see where we are going.
> It's a matter of a minute or two to switch it between bikes so mummy can take the spare brommie and we can all go out together. We're still waiting for the child's saddle to arrive, I've cut a bit of old inner tube to protect the seat mount where the saddle will clamp, and I've cable tied a piece of Push Fit water pipe to the handlebars so granddaughter will have somewhere to grip. Still a work in progress but we're really looking forward to getting out on the bikes together.
> 
> View attachment 591082


The first five hundred beers on the West Highland Way, whilst speaking Spanish.


----------



## Lee_M (29 May 2021)

Dismantled my bike as mentioned higher up. 

No punctures, no leaking valve, but still loses all pressure overnight.

Ah well, being a retiree I just replaced it anyway and gave the bike a fettle.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 May 2021)

Been for a plod, 6.8 miles @ 9:44/mi, streets and parks. Touch wood, my legs seem to be complaining less about this sort of thing than they were a few months ago. In fact, it’s becoming quite enjoyable !


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2021)

I have done the dishes. Vacuumed. Cleaned the bathroom and I am now slurping coffee. I don't have any cake though


----------



## numbnuts (29 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have done the dishes. Vacuumed. Cleaned the bathroom and I am now slurping coffee. I don't have any cake though


Funny I was just think about a victoria jam sandwich


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2021)

Blimey! It's like someone has thrown the 'Summer Switch'. 
Gone from cords and a Barbour jacket to shorts and sandals inside 24 hours.
Very busy in the village this morning.
Got back and did some gardening.
Time for a bacon buttie and a cold beer now.


----------



## numbnuts (29 May 2021)

Went out to the garage and met another garage holder he told me that someone had put a tick with felt tip pen on all the garages that had something good in them, it maybe a joke being played, but there has been a few breaks in on cars and the cafe was broken in to as well petrol being syphoned from cars, what else can go flipping wrong


----------



## oldwheels (29 May 2021)

MV Coruisk just leaving. The next one is Isle of Mull but an hour to go so the size of queue while not looking too bad has time to build up. Nobody in the standby lane I notice which is the nearest and only a couple of vans and no mohos yet. I queue where the car on the far right can just be seen. This is the bit for lift cars ie passengers wanting the lift get parked as near as possible and if there is a wheelchair there is plenty of space left if requested.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for a plod, 6.8 miles @ 9:44/mi, streets and parks. Touch wood, my legs seem to be complaining less about this sort of thing than they were a few months ago. In fact, it’s becoming quite enjoyable !


That’s good. My legs are so pathetic it takes me to get much under 11 minute miles these days.  10.43 this morning. 😭
https://www.strava.com/activities/5374954294


----------



## dave r (29 May 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Meriden loop, I extended it through Maxstoke and did a slow and steady 30 miles, the ride out of Coventry up Harvest Hill Lane is mostly a slow up hill slog and tends to kill the average speed before I've got started, I got halfway down Kinwalsey Lane and turned right to use a lane I've not used for years to take me onto the road to Maxstoke and then had great fun dropping down the hill into the village, I turned left in the village and then picked up my regular route home. A rare but enjoyable ride out on my bike, a bit grey and cool first thing but warming up nicely as the morning progressed.


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2021)

25° C outside now! 
Had to come inside to cool down.


----------



## 12boy (29 May 2021)

About at the end of container plant buying and most of the garden up except for tomatoes, squash and some cukes. My youngest sent me a bunch of starters and said to wait a week before planting. The watering setup needs a tweak or two and then on to the next thing which will include mowing. As the days exceed 24C biking will be earlier and earlier. I might even adopt the Spanish practice of a siesta during the middle of the day.​Mrs 12's first chemo went well in terms of side effects and she is enjoying her grub so that is a big plus.​Tenkay, I was googling the Brompton child seat setup. How does that extra weight affect the handling? Very nice to be able to talk with your passenger. All the seats I've seen here are plastic ones mounted over the rear wheel, although little trailers are by far the most popular option.​Be well and safe.​


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been for a bimble this morning, my Meriden loop, I extended it through Maxstoke and did a slow and steady 30 miles, the ride out of Coventry up Harvest Hill Lane is mostly a slow up hill slog and tends to kill the average speed before I've got started, I got halfway down Kinwalsey Lane and turned right to use a lane I've not used for years to take me onto the road to Maxstoke and then had great fun dropping down the hill into the village, I turned left in the village and then picked up my regular route home. A rare but enjoyable ride out on my bike, a bit grey and cool first thing but warming up nicely as the morning progressed.


I used to keep a singlespeed bike at my sister's house in Radford while our mum was living in sheltered housing near you in Holbrooks. I went down about 6 times a year to visit her. It was a boring short ride from Radford to Holbrooks so I made it more interesting by doing a longer loop out on some of the roads that you mentioned. 

I used to go: Radford, Coundon, Brownshill Green, Hawkes End, Harvest Hill Lane (definitely a slow uphill slog on s/s!), Kinwalsey Lane... That right turn must be the one under the M6? Then I went left at Green End, right along Hardingwood Lane, right along Broad Lane, then a quick R/L onto Mill Lane. IIRC that was a nice little descent? Left onto the busy Tamworth Road, and soon right onto Station Road and right again onto Tipper's Lane. That was another tough slog on s/s. Right onto Lamp Lane at the top, crossed the Nuneaton Road at Wood End, then Wood End Lane, Astley Lane, Breach Oak Lane down to Smorral Lane. From there, over the M6 and back into the city to visit ma. I'd spend a nice day with her then take the direct route back to Radford.

I did that ride 3 or 4 times a visit, 6 times a year, for 2.5 years before my mum died. I really liked those lumpy lanes NW of Coventry, made more challenging by doing them in a 39/15 gear.


----------



## gavroche (29 May 2021)

Salut. Ride planned tomorrow morning and I decided to take the Cube this time. I went into my shed to check it out and noticed the rear tyre was flat. It must have happened last time I used it but didn't go flat till I got home obviously. All fixed with a new tube now and the other one repaired so no nasty surprise in the morning.
Stepson is also coming but on his ebike, cheat ! We will have to go over 15.5 mph on the flat to make him work harder when his motor cuts out. 😄


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s good. My legs are so pathetic it takes me to get much under 11 minute miles these days.  10.43 this morning. 😭
> https://www.strava.com/activities/5374954294


Three Minute Miles are what you should be aiming for!


----------



## dave r (29 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I used to keep a singlespeed bike at my sister's house in Radford while our mum was living in sheltered housing near you in Holbrooks. I went down about 6 times a year to visit her. It was a boring short ride from Radford to Holbrooks so I made it more interesting by doing a longer loop out on some of the roads that you mentioned.
> 
> I used to go: Radford, Coundon, Brownshill Green, Hawkes End, Harvest Hill Lane (definitely a slow uphill slog on s/s!), Kinwalsey Lane... That right turn must be the one under the M6? Then I went left at Green End, right along Hardingwood Lane, right along Broad Lane, then a quick R/L onto Mill Lane. IIRC that was a nice little descent? Left onto the busy Tamworth Road, and soon right onto Station Road and right again onto Tipper's Lane. That was another tough slog on s/s. Right onto Lamp Lane at the top, crossed the Nuneaton Road at Wood End, then Wood End Lane, Astley Lane, Breach Oak Lane down to Smorral Lane. From there, over the M6 and back into the city to visit ma. I'd spend a nice day with her then take the direct route back to Radford.
> 
> I did that ride 3 or 4 times a visit, 6 times a year, for 2.5 years before my mum died. I really liked those lumpy lanes NW of Coventry, made more challenging by doing them in a 39/15 gear.



Yes its the lane that goes under the M6, in the past I've not ridden these lanes much, I was usually further afield, but now my cycling is being limited by my Good Lady's health I'm riding them more, also the area round Baginton, Cubbinton and Hatton.


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes its the lane that goes under the M6, in the past I've not ridden these lanes much, I was usually further afield, but now my cycling is being limited by my Good Lady's health I'm riding them more, also the area round Baginton, Cubbinton and Hatton.


I was just getting into exploring them as a youngster but then my bike was stolen from school, and that was the end of my cycling for 20 years!

It's a pity that I spent the insurance money on a stereo system rather than a replacement bike...


----------



## dave r (29 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was just getting into exploring them as a youngster but then my bike was stolen from school, and that was the end of my cycling for 20 years!
> 
> It's a pity that I spent the insurance money on a stereo system rather than a replacement bike...



I suspect the bike was the better option.


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I suspect the bike was the better option.


Yes, it would have been, but I was getting into rock music then and bikes somehow didn't seem 'cool' at the time. My life would have been a lot better if I had kept on riding. My hearing would probably be a lot better now too!


----------



## dave r (29 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, it would have been, but I was getting into rock music then and bikes somehow didn't seem 'cool' at the time. My life would have been a lot better if I had kept on riding. My hearing would probably be a lot better now too!



When I became old enough to get a licence I brought a motorbike and spent the next ten years using petrol power.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2021)

dave r said:


> When I became old enough to get a licence I brought a motorbike and spent the next ten years using petrol power.


That's cheating!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 May 2021)

I never stopped riding the bike. Started exploring the Warwickshire lanes as a 16 year old, then 25 years club racing, moving into audaxing and touring, now simply leisure riding.


----------



## dave r (29 May 2021)

From my Facebook page tonight, Lol.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2021)

The heat too much for everyone?


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> The heat too much for everyone?


Yesterday was the first day this year that I didn't switch any heating on at all. Today was the first day that I have left doors open inside the house because I haven't had to worry about cold draughts!

I am rather peeved though... I looked at today's forecast at about 03:00 and it looked good for the whole day. I felt a bit groggy when I woke up (related to lights out at 03:30 and waking up several times during the night) so I thought I'd spend some time playing about on the _game-that-never-gets-completed_ this afternoon and then go out for a couple of hours in the evening sunshine. 

By the time I looked up from the computer though, the sunshine had gone and it looked like it was getting dark 3 hours early. I checked the forecast again - RAIN - damn! 

In the end my evening ride consisted only of dashing to the shops to pick up a few items for a salad and racing back before the rain arrived. Less than 2 kms ridden on what had been a nice warm and sunny day!


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yesterday was the first day this year that I didn't switch any heating on at all. Today was the first day that I have left doors open inside the house because I haven't had to worry about cold draughts!
> 
> I am rather peeved though... I looked at today's forecast at about 03:00 and it looked good for the whole day. I felt a bit groggy when I woke up (related to lights out at 03:30 and waking up several times during the night) so I thought I'd spend some time playing about on the _game-that-never-gets-completed_ this afternoon and then go out for a couple of hours in the evening sunshine.
> 
> ...


Light rain here, you'd struggle to get soaked, other than that a dry day here.

Went an odd colour earlier, rain during the night maybe


----------



## Drago (29 May 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Sithi


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2021)

Morning. Very misty out there. I can barely see the end of the street. Might have an atmospheric walk up the local hill after my coffee.


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2021)

Morning all. A beautiful day is on the way. I'm tempted to get out for a ride now but will try for a doze first. No rush as there's nothing else which needs doing.

I popped in to the Obesity thread. Must say I didn't expect to find full on rows in there. 😴


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Went an odd colour earlier, rain during the night maybe


I am intrigued ........
What colour did you go ?


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2021)

Morning all.
Still not feeling good.
Felt crap at 0430 so got up. Slightly better now.....think I may go back to bed.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Morning all. A beautiful day is on the way. I'm tempted to get out for a ride now but will try for a doze first. No rush as there's nothing else which needs doing.
> 
> I popped in to the Obesity thread. Must say I didn't expect to find full on rows in there. 😴


Not sure I have seen that obesity thread. I may have a quick look for it.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## gavroche (30 May 2021)

Bonjour. Sunny here and no wind, perfect for our ride.


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2021)

Morning all 

Doggie walking on the beach this morning and then we're having a stroll down to the White Lion for Sunday lunch.
Got all my gardening jobs done yesterday and finally met our new neighbours. Seem like a decent young couple.


----------



## Drago (30 May 2021)

Like a zombie post apocalypse, I have risen!


----------



## Lee_M (30 May 2021)

Morning all. Very sunny in North Wales and my back is feeling ok, so joining the slow club Tour de Velo ride today (5 official rides over 5 weeks, hilly or flat, I've sensibly chosen the flat, as hilly in North Wales is always very hilly).

Wish me luck, there are some fast riders joining the slow ride so I can see some disagreement ahead


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2021)

Good morning all. It's a beautiful day here. Blue skies and sunshine .

As for that thread, havnt looked at it, but some people could argue with themselves in an empty room and srill not agree to disagree 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 May 2021)

Good morning all, very foggy here. Forecast to reach the dizzy heights of 15° later.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2021)

Back from my walk. Almost 7 miles with a bit of a hill. Couldn't see very much for the mist though and it made it feel slightly damp and chilly. Hopefully it will burn off soon.

Final pic of the bluebells before they die off plus the mist on the River Earn.


----------



## Paulus (30 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not sure I have seen that obesity thread. I may have a quick look for it.


Seem strange to have an obesity thread on a cycling forum.

Good morning all.
A bit cloudy at the moment but it is due to brighten up later.
MrsP wants to go to Kenwood house gardens and then walk through to Hampstead Heath. We haven't been there for years.


----------



## Salad Dodger (30 May 2021)

Good morning, world. 

Planet Thanet appears to be under light cloud today. We shall probably take a walk down to the beach later, and maybe take a picnic. 

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Morning all. A beautiful day is on the way. I'm tempted to get out for a ride now but will try for a doze first. No rush as there's nothing else which needs doing.
> 
> I popped in to the Obesity thread. Must say I didn't expect to find full on rows in there. 😴



Yes, it has developed into a mix of the recipe thread and the excuses thread


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 May 2021)

A very pleasant trip to Dorchester yesterday, the train journey is very scenic with the view out to sea. The train passes Near Holton Lea which is a large nature reserve, there's been a couple of "Autumn Watch" programmes broadcast from there, and there are always herds of deer to be seen.
Our table at the inaugural Copper Street beer festival was outside in the glorious sunshine, they'd arranged for an "Authentic" Pizza oven and although a bit pricey the Pizza were outstanding.
Some very nice beers, some brewed specifically for the Festival. The one that really stood out was a Habañero IPA, it was described as " Like a liquid Madras " Very deceptive, my first sip and I could definitely taste the Chilli's, it was dry on the palate, I thought it was quite tame, for about ten seconds, when the latent heat made itself known. By the time that I'd finished the half pint, the insides of my lips had that warm tingling that you often get with curries that start gently and gradually build the heat.
We also had a visit from The Dorchester Town Crier, who wove a lovely tale linking Dorchester, Hardy's heart, and the Brewery ( got to keep those free drinks coming 😉)
By the time our appointed two hour slot was coming to an end, the people booked for the 2:00-6:00 session were waiting to pounce. All in all it looks to have been a very successful day for the Brewery.


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2021)

Glorious morning to recce a gravel route. Cafe stop with my coffee flask and cheese and marmalade sandwich!


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2021)

Saunton beach car park is already full.
There'll be a few lobsters going home tonight!


----------



## GM (30 May 2021)

Good morning all...Hope all is well. I'm becoming a bit of an infrequent poster on here lately, I do feel like a bit of an imposter on a cycling forum when I haven't been cycling for a while though. 

@numbnuts Sorry to hear about your car....from now on I'm going to call you Santana, Carlos Santana  (that could go in the nickname thread) 

@Paulus I haven't been over the heath for a couple of months, great place for a long dog walk. Must go back, during the week when it's not as busy.


----------



## Salad Dodger (30 May 2021)

@Tenkaykev
I won some chilli flavoured beer at an event fundraising for the local RNLI. Just as you say, the gentle chilli flavour sneaks up on you after a few seconds. It's a good job that I didn't start by swigging it, or the lifeboat crew might have had a medical emergency to deal with!


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Saunton beach car park is already full.
> There'll be a few lobsters going home tonight!


I forgot my cap yesterday and after spending a couple of hours in the mid day sun I’m really aware of it. ☀️☀️


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2021)

There are a few webcams dotted around Barmouth. It's heaving with people and cars. There are lines of cars trying to get into the town. Cars are lining all the roads and the car parks are full to overflowing with people from the Midlands. 

We will not be going to Barmouth this weekend . Stupid people


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2021)

Well I just popped over to the obesity thread. Seems the usual suspects and a few I havnt seen before are trading hand bags at dawn as usual.

I don't think I will bother.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am intrigued ........
> What colour did you go ?


Slate grey, which is more green than grey. Never a good sign.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

I was already awake but bubble pal rang to tell me that it is a glorious day and I should stop playing computer games in bed and get out on my bike. 

I will be going later. Meanwhile, I suspect that there are hidden spy cameras in this house so I am on a search and destroy mission. How else did she know what I was doing...? 

That of course was a J.o.k.e but those bloody tiny spycams are becoming a terrible problem. In South Korea toilet cleaners have to patrol public toilets several times a day to remove hidden perv cams. *It is a problem in this country too!* 



classic33 said:


> Slate grey, which is more green than grey. Never a good sign.


It is not! I have had it a couple of times when suffering from motion sickness. Not nice at all! I hope that you feel better now?


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2021)

I have been doing a Numb Nuts..... bit of nude sun bathing .
Welshie, I did try to take,a selfie for you but I just couldn't get it all in one photo.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have been doing a Numb Nuts..... bit of nude sun bathing .
> Welshie, I did try to take,a selfie for you but I just couldn't get it all in one photo.


Aye right Pinnochio!


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was already awake but bubble pal rang to tell me that it is a glorious day and I should stop playing computer games in bed and get out on my bike.
> 
> I will be going later. Meanwhile, I suspect that there are hidden spy cameras in this house so I am on a search and destroy mission. How else did she know what I was doing...?
> 
> ...


She's watching through the camera on your laptop.
Perfectly natural for me, but can cause problems elsewhere.

Thanks though.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Aye right Pinnochio!


I hope you’re referring to his nose…


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I hope you’re referring to his nose…


What else?


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> What else?


There was a bloke chucked off an easyJet flight several years ago for being drunk and showing off his tattoo to fellow passengers. His lower abdomen had a tattoo of pinocchio, with the nose part being his penis 😮


----------



## numbnuts (30 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have been doing a Numb Nuts..... bit of nude sun bathing .
> Welshie, I did try to take,a selfie for you but I just couldn't get it all in one photo.


I'm playing the naked chef making mince pies


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2021)

Almost like a normal Sunday at my local.


----------



## Paulus (30 May 2021)

GM said:


> @Paulus I haven't been over the heath for a couple of months, great place for a long dog walk. Must go back, during the week when it's not as busy.



Just got back from the heath. We got there at at 08.30 and there were very few people around, just the usual dog walkers. By the time we had walked right down to Parliament Hill fields and then back round to Kenwood it was getting quite busy. A good two and a half hour walk right round.
Now at home drinking tea.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> There was a bloke chucked off an easyJet flight several years ago for being drunk and showing off his tattoo to fellow passengers. His lower abdomen had a tattoo of pinocchio, with the nose part being his penis 😮


Was that on a flight from Poshshire International airport .


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Was that on a flight from Poshshire International airport .


Mmmm, from a strictly theoretical point of view, I'm wondering about the practicalities of being tattooed in such a sensitive area ( apart from the pain ) It would seem as though the gentleman in question wanted the "nose" part of the tattoo to "grow" in certain circumstances, so would the tattooist need to tattoo the "nose" fully extended? With the Retirement thread being such a broad church, I'm sure there'll be at least one member who knows 🤔😉


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mmmm, from a strictly theoretical point of view, I'm wondering about the practicalities of being tattooed in such a sensitive area ( apart from the pain ) It would seem as though the gentleman in question wanted the "nose" part of the tattoo to "grow" in certain circumstances, so would the tattooist need to tattoo the "nose" fully extended? With the Retirement thread being such a broad church, I'm sure there'll be at least one member who knows 🤔😉


I was thinking of having Ludo tattooed on mine.
I could impress @welsh dragon with a local town name when I got excited.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> I could impress @welsh dragon with a local town name when I got excited.


Unfortunately, the longest Welsh place name is _Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch_ which is obviously way too short, unless the tattoo artist did it in very large letters...


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> I was thinking of having Ludo tattooed on mine.
> I could impress @welsh dragon with a local town name when I got excited.





ColinJ said:


> Unfortunately, the longest Welsh place name is _Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch_ which is obviously way too short, unless the tattoo artist did it in very large letters...


Ah, that has reminded me of the " Wendy" joke...


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> I was thinking of having Ludo tattooed on mine.
> I could impress @welsh dragon with a local town name when I got excited.


Rhyl?


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Rhyl?


Llandudno......


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2021)

It's about time this thread turned away from smut and to important matters. I had an ice cream stop today. Frederick's for those who know the area........bannoffee fudge.


----------



## 12boy (30 May 2021)

It needs a bit of tweaking but basically it is functional. Nice to flip the two way faucet on for the garden and turn it off in a couple hours. Really enjoyed my ride today, so much nicer than bundled up like the Michelin man against the cold and wind. Tomorrow I will plant some stuff, maybe a mow and a little weedeater action.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's about time this thread turned away from smut and to important matters. I had an ice cream stop today. Frederick's for those who know the area........bannoffee fudge.
> 
> View attachment 591275


I would like to put a "like" to that but it looks far too sickly for my tastes.
But I do know Fredericks. Never stopped there but often drove past it.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2021)

Anyway Mr Chorley Paul !!!!
There was me talking about nature, my bits and the wide angle lens not being wide enough..... when it was rudely hijacked and turned to smut.
I am now upset.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's about time this thread turned away from smut and to important matters. I had an ice cream stop today. Frederick's for those who know the area........bannoffee fudge.
> 
> View attachment 591275



Unfortunately our local ice cream man got his timing wrong this morning, he came past just as we started lunch and we weren't able to indulge.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 May 2021)

A very enjoyable little walk today, a 9 mile circuit of Penicuik and the grounds of Penicuik House. Sun came out very quickly and temp swiftly rose to a very pleasant 18°.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have been doing a Numb Nuts..... bit of nude sun bathing .
> Welshie, I did try to take,a selfie for you but I just couldn't get it all in one photo.




Oh. What a terrible shame. PHEW.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2021)

I have just been talking to my mummy on the phone.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway Mr Chorley Paul !!!!
> There was me talking about nature, my bits and the wide angle lens not being wide enough..... when it was rudely hijacked and turned to smut.
> I am now upset.


You required a fisheye maybe.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

WTF...!!!!!

[Investigates...]

Hmm, the carbon monoxide detector just went off upstairs. I had been smelling the smoke from the neighbour's barbecue, which is in their back yard about 2 metres out from the back of our terrace, and offset about 4 metres to the side of my open window. It surprises me that the wind would blow enough nasty fumes my way to cause a problem, but to be on the safe side I've closed the windows on that side now and opened those on other side of the house instead.

I've had *CO poisoning in the past* and don't want to go there again!


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 May 2021)

Went for a stroll and dropped in on a friend who keeps tortoises. We sat in the sun and watched the females exploring and inspecting various places to lay their eggs. A couple of the tortoises are almost two feet long!


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> WTF...!!!!!
> 
> [Investigates...]
> 
> ...


Would opening them on both sides allowed a through ventilation.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would opening them on both sides allowed a through ventilation.


Yes, but the thing blowing through would be the smoke I was trying to keep out...

I've just been out in the yard to bring in my dried washing. Barbied undies anyone? (They smell 50% freshly-washed/50% barbecue smoke!)


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, but the thing blowing through would be the smoke I was trying to keep out...
> 
> I've just been out in the yard to bring in my dried washing. *Barbied undies anyone? (They smell 50% freshly-washed/50% barbecue smoke!)*


The next big thing in underwear!


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> The next big thing in underwear!


I'm not going to try eating them! (Before anybody posts about it... yes, I _do _remember edible undies in the 1970s/80s. Bloody weird then, and bloody weird now! )

Something a bit odd happened as I was locking my front door before I left for this evening's ride. I heard footsteps behind me and then an 8 (-ish) year old boy bursting into song. After one word and the first syllable of the second, I knew what he was going to sing...



My older sister was a HUGE Beatles fan at the time so I got to hear all of their records as soon as they were available in the shops. I remember singing that song myself as an 8 year old, 57 years ago! Tonight's lad must have been listening to his grandparents' record collection...


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not going to try eating them! (Before anybody posts about it... yes, I _do _remember edible undies in the 1970s/80s. Bloody weird then, and bloody weird now! )
> 
> Something a bit odd happened as I was locking my front door before I left for this evening's ride. I heard footsteps behind me and then an 8 (-ish) year old boy bursting into song. After one word and the first syllable of the second, I knew what he was going to sing...
> 
> ...



No clues required and you'll name it in one!!

I was thinking more of the latest line in summer wear, to remind you of the summer that came and went in a weekend.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> I was thinking more of the latest line in summer wear, to remind you of the summer that came and went in a weekend.


Well, the good weather is supposed to last at least a week. Hopefully, it will be the _start _of summer and _NOT _the _end _of it!


----------



## Punkawallah (30 May 2021)

I have a bike - 'if I'm not riding it, I'm cleaning it, if not cleaning then fixing, if not fixing then finding spare parts'. What's retirement?


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> I have a bike - 'if I'm not riding it, I'm cleaning it, if not cleaning then fixing, if not fixing then finding spare parts'. *What's retirement?*


It's riding your bike, cleaning it, fixing it, or finding spare parts for it, rather than working to pay for it!


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2021)

Good morning all.
I wish to report a heavy sleep last night. Didn't even wake for a wee wee till 0500. MrsD is saying I should go back but once awake that, sadly, seems to be it.
The sun beds are out so I will probably crash out about 1000. NumbNuts, you would be at home in our side garden......totally private and you could let your dingle dangle to your hearts content 
Need to do an Aldi dash when they open at 0900.......I really don't fancy it but I walked to the Spar yesterday and they didn't have what I wanted.
I fancy a BBQ but it l, for 2 people, when your appetite is poor it seems a faff. We shall see.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2021)

Good morning. Glorious day dawning here. It will be shorts and T-shirt without a doubt.

The kids will be here for a BBQ this afternoon. I like eating BBQ, other people's BBQ, I really do not enjoy cooking it. Hey ho!

The pedalling pensioners all have family commitments today and are under instructions to be home at specific times. This morning's ride will start 30 minutes early and has been routed to drop individuals off near their residence at the appropriate time. I'll hit my jump off point six miles from home at 12.00 giving me 30 minutes to ride the 6 miles to home. Problem solved!!

My allotment is using water like billy-oh. I got caught out yesterday. During cold, wet weather I keep things on the dry side and yesterday's sudden temperature rise meant a lot of things wilted and were stressed. Not good. Day time watering is a pointless exercise so everything had a thorough watering last night and I'm now going to check up before things get warm again.


----------



## dave r (31 May 2021)

Good morning all, cool and cloudy here this morning, should brighten up nicely later, today its wash day, first wash is on and two more machine loads to do.


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2021)

I have just been for a stroll. Did not see one person......a few cars but no one walking or cycling. Very pleasant out though chilly in the shade.


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2021)

Morning all 

I can hear the constant traffic heading for the beach already.
Yesterday was manic apparently - judging by local FB posts. Main roads jammed, back lanes jammed, beaches rammed.
Probably be the same today.
I'll have a stroll down to the village for a newspaper, come back and find some gardening to do.


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A cool cloudy start to the day here, but a sunny warm day is forecast. 

I will get out on the bike later for a ride around to keep the legs ticking over.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2021)

Cooeee another glorious day for us..

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Drago (31 May 2021)

Like a perverts love lolly in a dirty mac, I have risen!


----------



## Punkawallah (31 May 2021)

Probably three days late - idle bugger :-)


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Like a perverts love lolly in a dirty mac, I have risen!


I'm eating my porridge.........................this is a terrible image. Pass the mind bleach please.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 May 2021)

Morning all, another misty start. is forecast, expected to hit 20° this afternoon. An off road potter on my Thorn is planned.


----------



## numbnuts (31 May 2021)




----------



## Juan Kog (31 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> I can hear the constant traffic heading for the beach already.
> Yesterday was manic apparently - judging by local FB posts. Main roads jammed, back lanes jammed, beaches rammed.
> ...


Dirk ,South Devon could be worse . When Mrs JK and I were heading home from Bridport on Friday afternoon, the A35 / 31 was at a standstill in many places. Not helped by the police stopping a VW van and caravan on a single carriageway section of the A 35 .


----------



## Juan Kog (31 May 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Morning all, another misty start. is forecast, expected to hit 20° this afternoon. An off road potter on my Thorn is planned.


When I cycle off road I usually end up cycling onto a Thorn .


----------



## Salad Dodger (31 May 2021)

Good morning world.

The sun is shining on Planet Thanet today, so we plan to park the car outside of town and take a stroll into the bustling metropolis to see what's what, and to get a cup of tea.

This evening our Monday night singing group meet up for the first time since first lockdown in person, rather than via Zoom. I hope I can remember the guitar parts I'm supposed to play!

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Lee_M (31 May 2021)

Morning all. Looks like it should be a dry day in North Wales.

We have some neighbours coming round to officially launch our garden bar which we put up during first lockdown, almost a year old and no one has visited.

Sadly not got a lot of home brew ready due to bad planning, so hope they like oatmeal porter, otherwise they'll be drinking commercial stuff, and that can't be right.

Never mind, still the best Yorkshire themed bar in Wales


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2021)

Morning. Another rather cool morning walk done. Still overcast and a bit misty but it should burn off before long and be warm again I think. Not sure if I want to venture out on the bike on a Bank Holiday Monday or not. I'll see how I feel later. A wander round to the supermarket for a few things now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 May 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Morning all. Looks like it should be a dry day in North Wales.
> 
> We have some neighbours coming round to officially launch our garden bar which we put up during first lockdown, almost a year old and no one has visited.
> 
> ...



I can't see the till, you are a proper Yorkshireman aren't you?


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 May 2021)

Good morning people, just back from a 10K run in the glorious sunshine. A varied route, I ran past the local posh Fitness Club, there was music blasting and a class leaping about in an outdoor shaded area. I then detoured around the local ponds, they were originally quarry workings but now used for leisure and fishing. I passed a few people fishing, and several people out for a stroll. Heading in the general direction off home I saw lot's of cyclists, the trailway I run on is tree lined and sheltered so very popular.
I chose the right time of day as it looks to be warming up out there.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## dave r (31 May 2021)

First machine load finished and on the line, second load in progress, lounge swept and mopped, kitchen and bathroom swept and steam mopped, both beds changed, now having a


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2021)

Back from Aldi. It was (I am pleased to say) surprisingly quiet.
I am now debating the value of a bacon and egg on toast sarnie.


----------



## Lee_M (31 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I can't see the till, you are a proper Yorkshireman aren't you?



Good point, not sure I have the space, but I did seriously consider a vintage till at one point


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Back from Aldi. It was (I am pleased to say) surprisingly quiet.
> I am now debating the value of a bacon and egg on toast sarnie.


The Co-op was eerily quiet too. No doubt the minute the sun appears it will suddenly get busier everywhere.

I have just ordered a latex mattress to try. I haven't felt really good for a few years now and sometimes wonder if I could be affected by the gasses from my existing memory foam mattress. Clutching at straws........it's probably just old age. Lol.


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The Co-op was eerily quiet too. No doubt the minute the sun appears it will suddenly get busier everywhere.
> 
> I have just ordered a latex mattress to try. I haven't felt really good for a few years now and sometimes wonder if I could be affected by the gasses from my existing memory foam mattress. Clutching at straws........it's probably just old age. Lol.


When I first read this I thought you said Latex clothing, I must clean my glasses.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2021)

I was going to go out on my bike today. However my grandson just arrived and he said the roads are manic. Everyone from Brum is here. They don't know the roads so brake every 3 seconds. They won't overtake anything especially tractors and they slow down to look at anything.

I don't think I will bother thanks but no thanks


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2021)

I've just given my touring bike a good clean up, it is surprising just how dirty they can get on the roads in grotty weather. It is the bike I use for shopping and general use, so it does get used most days.
Now I have some rainbow chard plants to put out in the veg patch.


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2021)

Just trimmed MrsD's bush. 
Looking a lot neater now. 
Pulled some onions and garlic from the garden for tonight's curry.
New neighbour's been around enquiring what energy company we use.
We gave him a code which gives up both £50 if he signs up to Octopus.
I do like free money.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> I wish to report a heavy sleep last night. *Didn't even wake for a wee wee till 0500*. MrsD is saying I should go back but once awake that, sadly, seems to be it.
> The sun beds are out so I will probably crash out about 1000. NumbNuts, you would be at home in our side garden......totally private and you could let your dingle dangle to your hearts content
> Need to do an Aldi dash when they open at 0900.......I really don't fancy it but I walked to the Spar yesterday and they didn't have what I wanted.
> I fancy a BBQ but it l, for 2 people, when your appetite is poor it seems a faff. We shall see.


Not even all the way home?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I was going to go out on my bike today. However my grandson just arrived and he said the roads are manic. Everyone from Brum is here. They don't know the roads so brake every 3 seconds. They won't overtake anything especially tractors and they slow down to look at anything.
> 
> I don't think I will bother thanks but no thanks


I’m thinking about it now the sun has broken through but will just be a short one on the quieter back roads if I do.


----------



## pawl (31 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The Co-op was eerily quiet too. No doubt the minute the sun appears it will suddenly get busier everywhere.
> 
> I have just ordered a latex mattress to try. I haven't felt really good for a few years now and sometimes wonder if I could be affected by the gasses from my existing memory foam mattress. Clutching at straws........it's probably just old age. Lol.






clutching at straws You will be if your sleeping on a straw mattress 😫😫😫


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2021)

Hmmmmm..........lemmings. Why are people so stupid? Rode over the M61 and M6 bridges between 08.45 and 09.15 - empty. Rode back over the same at 12.15/30. Standstill. M65 is rammed as well. Chorley A6 jammed with people "avoiding the traffic" on the M6/61. GET UP EARLIER!!!!

Myself and a riding buddy stop about 0.5 miles from my home. Quick natter and then head our separate ways. Set off again and just round the bend traffic stopped. This was the queue to get on to the M65 about one mile away. It took me 12 minutes to ride 0.5 miles as the road is too narrow to do anything but join the queue. Cost me 0.4 off my average! 😂


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2021)

Police locally are saying 70 minute delay M6/61 northbound around Preston!!! 😳🥴😳


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2021)

Apparently in Mach it was taking people 30 minutes just to get in the door of the Co Op


----------



## numbnuts (31 May 2021)

I'm bored


----------



## 12boy (31 May 2021)

Lots to do today...23C with light breezes. A little planting, maybe get the landscaping cloth down where the gravel will go, a lot of watering, some stretches and core, etc etc. Here it is Memorial Day to honor those who served in the Armed Forces which usually signals the opening of the road to Muddy Mountain, which is right behind Casper mountain, 6 miles south of Casa Squalida, mine own home. I love Muddy but If I go up there it will be alone since neither wife nor dog can deal well with a vigorous hike at 8k ft above sea level. They miss it too.Today will be a zoo at the lake and on the mountain and possibly the bike path too. There will be many extremely sunburned folks tonight. Probably more than a few drunken fights and car wrecks as well. Do we Wyomingites know how to have a good time or what?
Be safe and well.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 May 2021)

Back from a hugely enjoyable offroad canter, cycle path to Penicuik, looping through the grounds of Penicuik House to the lane to Silverburn, then over the Pentlands via the Red Road and a loop of the Yellow Road to Buteland on the other side, back along the Water of Leith from Balerno. Haar to start with but had dispersed by the time I reached Penicuik, temp a very pleasant 17°. A few people out but not many.


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Police locally are saying 70 minute delay M6/61 northbound around Preston!!! 😳🥴😳


I can't think of anything that would get me on the motorway today


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm bored


What do want us to do about it - entertain you?! 

Go for a walk, a run, a bike ride... Plan a route for a future walk, run, or bike ride...

Learn a foreign language.

Read a book.

Teach yourself computer programming and then write some apps.

Play some computer games by yourself. Go online and play a random stranger at chess, backgammon, [other game of your choice]

Listen to some music. Play some music. Learn to play an instrument.

Watch a movie or start binge-watching an award-winning TV series.

Cook something nice. And then eat it!

There are _thousands_ of interesting things to do...

There is absolutely no excuse for anybody not trapped in a cave or in solitary confinement without access to the outside world to _ever _be bored! 

There is nothing so boring as people who say that they are bored! It's rather a touchy subject for me since my sister's husband once sighed deeply and announced on Christmas Day to his wife, his children, his parents-in-law, and me that he was '_bored_'. I had to leave the room to stop myself saying "_Well you shouldn't have got married, or fathered any children, and then you wouldn't have had to go to boring places and do boring things with boring people like us!_"


----------



## dave r (31 May 2021)

Forth load in the machine, second load on the line, first load dry, I've cleaned the car and checked to cars fluid levels this afternoon, now sat having a, I might start the polishing later.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Forth load in the machine, second load on the line, first load dry, I've cleaned the car and checked to cars fluid levels this afternoon, now sat having a, I might start the polishing later.


Firth load is still wet I assume.


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2021)

Just heard that a character from my youth - Birmingham Outlaw biker 'Big Tom' has died.
Met him a few times over the years, but it must be 35 years since I last saw him.
Making me feel old.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm bored


Yep, I get this. I usually have plenty to do but not always. Sometimes I get be arsed to do anything.

Those circumstances often leave me feeling bored and listless.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2021)

We had chicken curry and rice for lunch.


----------



## dave r (31 May 2021)

From my Facebook page Lol!


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm bored


Try some nude sun bathing.

Oh....you already have


----------



## BoldonLad (31 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Forth load in the machine, second load on the line, first load dry, I've cleaned the car and checked to cars fluid levels this afternoon, now sat having a, I might start the polishing later.



I need a sit-down after reading that


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm bored


It's a lovely day, get out on the bike for a bit, go for a walk, watch all the other lemmings struggling to get somewhere in the heavy traffic and laugh at them. 
Plenty of things to do on a day like this.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2021)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DUpx31Y8874


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2021)

I'm going out to do a little bike ride. What I have in mind is to do some laps of my hilly little Lumbutts loop...






I had intended to use that loop for some intensive training rides, but... (bearing in mind the discussion about boredom, above!) last time I tried it I got bored after 3 laps and went home. 

Maybe I should try harder. If I were absolutely thrashing myself I'd probably feel too knackered to be bored, but then I would use exhaustion as my excuse after 3 laps instead.

I'll see how I feel. I'll try to get 4 laps in this time, but I suspect that I _won't_!


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2021)

ColinJ said:


> What I have in mind is to do some laps of my hilly little Lumbutts loop...


You could take numbnuts and he could climb Lumbutts 

I got myself out for a bimble. Not far or fast but pleasant enough and not too busy on the minor roads. Big mug of tea with a bit of banana soreen loaf now.


----------



## oldwheels (31 May 2021)

Oban for eye test today but with various admin problems and emailing the wrong appointment time it was 3 hours before I got out. Fortunately the parking gestapo had not been round.
Macular degeneration ie old age and bleparitis so on to antibiotics for this latter.
Went to Aldi for some supplies and while I was inside some eejit hit the front of my car with a shopping trolley and scraped some paint off.
Relaxing back at N Connel and this is Stanley and the view over Loch Etive to Connel.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Oban for eye test today but with various admin problems and emailing the wrong appointment time it was 3 hours before I got out. Fortunately the parking gestapo had not been round.
> Macular degeneration ie old age and bleparitis so on to antibiotics for this latter.
> Went to Aldi for some supplies and while I was inside some eejit hit the front of my car with a shopping trolley and scraped some paint off.
> Relaxing back at N Connel and this is Stanley and the view over Loch Etive to Connel.
> View attachment 591491


Bet Stanley is feeling the heat in that coat!


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> It's a lovely day, get out on the bike for a bit, go for a walk, watch all the other lemmings struggling to get somewhere in the heavy traffic and laugh at them.
> Plenty of things to do on a day like this.


On one of my 30 mile Cheshire rides it takes me over a motorway (think its the M6) and several times I have seen 3 guys sat on chairs, with flasks, binoculars and note books.
I stopped once to ask what they were doing.
Answer was.... lorry/wagon spotting .
They travel all over taking notes of all the ones they see.
Each to his own I suppose.


----------



## oldwheels (31 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bet Stanley is feeling the heat in that coat!


Probably. He had just been for walk along the shore and a steep climb up to base. He will be getting shorn soon and looks totally different. I think more or less normal working has started at least in that field of operation.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 May 2021)

Dave7 said:


> On one of my 30 mile Cheshire rides it takes me over a motorway (think its the M6) and several times I have seen 3 guys sat on chairs, with flasks, binoculars and note books.
> I stopped once to ask what they were doing.
> Answer was.... lorry/wagon spotting .
> They travel all over taking notes of all the ones they see.
> Each to his own I suppose.


IIRC there used to be a thing about spotting Eddie Stobart trucks. Perhaps there still is.


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> IIRC there used to be a thing about spotting Eddie Stobart trucks. Perhaps there still is.


Indeed.
They all had names.....that's the cabs not the spotters


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> IIRC there used to be a thing about spotting Eddie Stobart trucks. Perhaps there still is.


Did the drivers not all have to wear the company tie at one time too?


----------



## Juan Kog (31 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Police locally are saying 70 minute delay M6/61 northbound around Preston!!! 😳🥴😳


I cycled round Preston this morning, I was surprised how quiet the roads were. ....... OK it was the Preston in Hertfordshire .


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I cycled round Preston this morning, I was surprised how quiet the roads were. ....... OK it was the Preston in Hertfordshire .


You're welcome to Preston.


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Did the drivers not all have to wear the company tie at one time too?


The original names of the lorries were named after the girls that worked in the office I believe.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> The original names of the lorries were named after the girls that worked in the office I believe.


For their first four trucks, the names “Twiggy”, named after the iconic 60s model, “Tammy” named after singer Tammy Wynette, “Dolly” after Dolly Parton and “Suzi” named after Suzi Quatro were used.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 May 2021)

We cycled along the Grand Union Canal today, from Uxbridge, for a few miles. I think this is West Drayton, but, not certain about that.


----------



## postman (31 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're welcome to Preston.


Yes they are.On Sunday we went Leeds to Manchester picked up son,then on towards Preston a little village outside.This weekend was our turn to clean in laws house,so they suggested dinner out,so we left Manchester on to the motorways and there had been a crash nose to tail slow moving traffic,plus the sillysods going to Blackpool,the Lakes and according to the wireless Lancaster miles and miles of slow moving cars in all directions,well the table was booked for 12-30, we went straight to the restaurant,parked at the furthest point from the door,then proceeded to get undressed,and put our finery on,so there we are two old folk down to our underwear in a car,well we were soon joined by a crowd,what is this digging they were talking about,anyway we made it in time,So Sunday afternoon I gets lumbered with the biggest and hardest gardening job I have done in years,totally wiped me out,four hours of digging and removing plants only to put them back in the same bed which I had to dig over but in a different place,well I could not finish it off so it got finished this morning,then we cleaned the house,we are home and I am totally cream crackerd.So yes you are welcome to Preston.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2021)

As I have a Preston post code I feel I should leap to our defence in the face of these unwarranted attacks on our fine city.

Yes, the M6/M61/M65 is an utter disaster. This is the fault of all the people who drive up and down it. On bank holidays the locals stay home........we know you see, we know. 😂 We content ourselves with cycling over motorway bridges shaking our heads and smiling quietly. You'd have thought by now the good folk of Manchester would have learnt as well 🤔

Crap football team though.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> *As I have a Preston post code* I feel I should leap to our defence in the face of these unwarranted attacks on our fine city.
> 
> Yes, the M6/M61/M65 is an utter disaster. This is the fault of all the people who drive up and down it. On bank holidays the locals stay home........we know you see, we know. 😂 We content ourselves with cycling over motorway bridges shaking our heads and smiling quietly. You'd have thought by now the good folk of Manchester would have learnt as well 🤔
> 
> Crap football team though.


Skipton has Bradford postcodes!


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Skipton has Bradford postcodes!


If I was Skipton I'd be unhappy about that!


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2021)

PaulSB said:


> If I was Skipton I'd be unhappy about that!


You'd be unhappy!

They've already tried moving Leeds, starting with the castle.


----------



## Salad Dodger (31 May 2021)

I am going to post tomorrow's schedule tonight. Not because I am clairvoyant, but because I will be up early in the morning to drive a good couple of hours down to Brighton. We will be helping our daughter get her flat ready to move out on Thursday: she is selling and moving to Kent. But, knowing what a disorganised little monkey she is (the phrase "last minute" was invented with her in mind) I suspect it will be a rather trying day....

Goodnight, world.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> I am going to post tomorrow's schedule tonight. Not because I am clairvoyant, but because I will be up early in the morning to drive a good couple of hours down to Brighton. We will be helping our daughter get her flat ready to move out on Thursday: *she is selling and moving to Kent.* But, knowing what a disorganised little monkey she is (the phrase "last minute" was invented with her in mind) I suspect it will be a rather trying day....
> 
> Goodnight, world.


To be nearer Leeds Castle!


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2021)

It was a very pleasant little ride this evening. The first 2 laps of my (awesome alliteration alert!) _Lumpy Lumbutts Loop_ felt like a bit of a grind but something odd happened on the 3rd loop... I forgot about the steepish hill that I was going up and looked around at the scenery. It completely distracted me - suddenly I was at the top of the steepest section, having hardly noticed the climb that time. The difficulty of steep climbing may not _all _be in the mind, but clearly _a lot of it is_!

My meds alarm went off 3rd time through Mankinholes so I stopped to set it back by an hour. While I was at it I thought I'd take some pictures of the current Pennine lushness for @12boy to look at...

Sunny Mankinholes...





Sunny Lumbutts





I'd almost got that 3rd loop 'free' by distracting myself from the climbing but time was getting on and my guest was due in less than 2 hours so I decided to make do with just the 3 loops and headed for home.

Only 20 kms (12.5 miles) but it included about 425 m (1,400 ft) of ascent so it felt further.


----------



## 12boy (1 Jun 2021)

Mighty purty pics from CJ and the Flick. And OW too. On my little spin I must have noticed 5 flight for life helicopters fulfiiling my prediction the stupid was strong today. Heavy drinking, 400hp boats and driving back the 30 miles from the lake with a skinful and the boat on a trailer. What could possibly go wrong?
We are having breakfast for supper tonight....blueberry pancakes, hickory smoked bacon and fried eggs. Cholesterol is an important food group, I hope.
Be well and safe.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> Mighty purty pics from CJ and the Flick. And OW too. On my little spin I must have noticed 5 *flight for life helicopters** fulfiiling my prediction the stupid was strong today. Heavy drinking, 400hp boats and driving back the 30 miles from the lake with a skinful and the boat on a trailer. What could possibly go wrong?
> We are having breakfast for supper tonight....blueberry pancakes, hickory smoked bacon and fried eggs. Cholesterol is an important food group, I hope.
> Be well and safe.


*Take it they are air ambulance's.

You driving, what's wrong with yer bike?

No talk of food at this time please(01:40 local time), I'm considering a fry-up myself. I do, I'm blaming your talk of food.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2021)

White rabbits!  Can’t believe that’s 1st June already. Only 3 weeks till the longest day.

Another similar morning with some low cloud and mist which should burn off later. Off for a walk now.


----------



## gavroche (1 Jun 2021)

Good morning world. Am I the only one awake ? Is @Mo1959 having a lie in today? It feels hot already. No ride planned for today but I must clean the barbecue that we used on Sunday. Apart from that , let's see what the day brings.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jun 2021)

Good morning peeps, a bright sunny morning and it's set to continue today.
Dog walking, domestics, gardening and bike riding. Not necessarily in that order though.
MrsP is under the weather though, she has a stomach bug and a dose of the trots. She has been up and down all night.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jun 2021)

Hello world. Glorious morning. Just a quick pop in from me as we are away for two days and lots to do first. Heading across the border for two days walking and an overnight stay in Haworth.

Before then I'm hoping to:

Tackle a mountain of ironing
Water allotment
Pack today's picnic
Nip to LBS to drop off the Cervelo for a service (this has yet to be negotiated and Is highly dependent on when Mrs P wakes. I'll delay taking her coffee which should create a window of opportunity around 9.00 as she won't be ready till 10.00) 🤞🤞


----------



## dickyknees (1 Jun 2021)

Bore da pawb. ☀️🌤☀️


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2021)

Good morning people, slightly annoyed this moring, my Good Ladies carer was here far too early this morning, quarter past six, I'd only just gone back to bed after unlocking.


----------



## Drago (1 Jun 2021)

I have risen!

New bass amp being delivered today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks,
Yet another sunny day, blue bin, veg box deliveries first, then not a lot planned. Need a few bits of timber to patch up the shed, but can’t face B+Q with it’s hordes of oldies 😄
Time for coffee, stay safe folks 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2021)

Good morning as Mo says, white rabbits. God the year is flying by.

Another beautiful day here for us.

Stay sage peeps


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, slightly annoyed this moring, my Good Ladies carer was here far too early this morning, quarter past six, I'd only just gone back to bed after unlocking.


That is ridiculous.
The auntie has been complaining that her carer does not keep to the schedule eg lunch visit is supposed to be 1300 but yesterday she turned up at 1200.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Yet another sunny day, blue bin, veg box deliveries first, then not a lot planned. Need a few bits of timber to patch up the shed, but can’t face B+Q with it’s hordes of oldies 😄
> Time for coffee, stay safe folks 👍


Them oldies eh......they get everywhere


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2021)

Good morning to all folk of a certain vintage.
Lots to do today and I do not feel like doing any of it .
1st thing is strip the bed and do the washing.......just can't wait.
Ahh well......may as well just get stuck in.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That is ridiculous.
> The auntie has been complaining that her carer does not keep to the schedule eg lunch visit is supposed to be 1300 but yesterday she turned up at 1200.



We've complained before, between 8 and 9 would be ideal, but apparently everybody wants that time and its not available, even after 7:30 would be better.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> We've complained before, between 8 and 9 would be ideal, but apparently everybody wants that time and its not available, even after 7:30 would be better.


I know you've to take them when you can get them to some extent but 6.15am is a bit much!


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> The original names of the lorries were named after the girls that worked in the office I believe.


Friend of mine owned 3 trucks. They were named after his wife and daughters.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know you've to take them when you can get them to some extent but 6.15am is a bit much!



Its taking the P and makes for a long day.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> View attachment 591562
> 
> 
> We cycled along the Grand Union Canal today, from Uxbridge, for a few miles. I think this is West Drayton, but, not certain about that.



You should surely be wearing lifejackets rather than helmets surely when cycling alongside canals. Elfin safety and all that.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, a bright start today, already 17°. Will we make the magic 20 later ?


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Anotber nice day in the offing. 
The traffic should have eased a bit this morning, so we'll venture into Barnstaple LIDL for our weekly shopping.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jun 2021)

Dry and warm but not yet sunny. Heading out soon for Loch Creran loop or mebbe Castle Stalker or even both.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> You should surely be wearing lifejackets rather than helmets surely when cycling alongside canals. Elfin safety and all that.



Funny you should say that. Mrs @BoldonLad asked “what if I fall in”. I answered “good point, how will I get the bike out?”. She was not amused.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know you've to take them when you can get them to some extent but 6.15am is a bit much!


Yes......not as though its a charity is it. They are being paid.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes......not as though its a charity is it. They are being paid.



Fortunately we don't pay, I presume its the council that picks up the bill, if I was paying I'd be having word later, as it is my Good lady has said leave it.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2021)

I checked and cleaned the car yesterday, I got up this morning to a large streak of bird s***e down the rear nearside.


----------



## pawl (1 Jun 2021)

Pinch punch first day of the month Well that’s what us school kids did
Lawns to mow Couple of pots to plant up

Looks like being a tad on the warm side today☀☀


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Fortunately we don't pay, I presume its the council that picks up the bill, if I was paying I'd be having word later, as it is my Good lady has said leave it.


Yes but THEY ARE being paid.
MrsD had 6 weeks "free" care. Fortunately between us we are able to do most things eg she can't get in the shower but I wash her hair and her back while she can wash her body.
Never thought we would get old


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes but THEY ARE being paid.
> MrsD had 6 weeks "free" care. Fortunately between us we are able to do most things eg she can't get in the shower but I wash her hair and her back while she can wash her body.
> Never thought we would get old



I don't think most people think we will get old, I still don't feel old.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning as Mo says, white rabbits. God the year is flying by.
> 
> Another beautiful day here for us.
> 
> Stay sage peeps


Parsley to that.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2021)

A couple of points (maybe more) that will be of great interest to all on here .
Bedding is all washed and about to go in the dryer.
Breckie is going to be boiled chucky eggs on ryvita
I have sorted green and blue bins out.
We are now sat on the patio.....its lovely.


----------



## postman (1 Jun 2021)

After the weekend , i feel like a rest today.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, slightly annoyed this moring, my Good Ladies carer was here far too early this morning, quarter past six, I'd only just gone back to bed after unlocking.



There is early, and, there is ridiculous, 06:15 is ridiculous IMHO. Plus, a bit of consistency would be nice. 

Not in your area of course, but, my youngest daughter works as a carer. After reading of your problems with early and erratic times, I asked her about it. She thought it unacceptable too. 

One point about you having to get up to unlock door. Daughter tells me many people have a little “key safe” at door, so, carer can open the door herself. Don’t know who pays for that? Could have privacy/security implications of course. 

Finally, daughter effectively has a “round”, ie set people she goes to. This has been even more rigidly applied since Covid, to reduce number of contacts.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jun 2021)

Major problems!!!!!

Took my wife's folding ebike out for a ride yesterday - discovered that it seems to be taking lots more effort to propel than normal
even with the pedal assist on medium!!

So today I decided to take the chain and gears apart and give them a good clean and oil them

so - currently - the garden is full of dismantled bits of ebikes - I decided to fiddle with mine as well

AND I FIND I HAVE RUN OUT OF TEA!!!!!!

can't go to the shops yet because I would have to leave the bits all over the garden and there is currently no front fence or gate due to building 
works next door

I will have to wait until my wife gets up (sleep pattern totally screwed over pandemic) - but meantime no tea available!!


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> There is early, and, there is ridiculous, 06:15 is ridiculous IMHO. Plus, a bit of consistency would be nice.
> 
> Not in your area of course, but, my youngest daughter works as a carer. After reading of your problems with early and erratic times, I asked her about it. She thought it unacceptable too.
> 
> ...



We have a regular carer who come in, she's fairly regular usually early, when she's on holiday or sick then we don't know who's coming or when, it was a different carer this morning, nothing had been said so we assume the regular carer is sick. We've looked at key safes but for now we're OK with what we're doing, I'd have to have a chat with the insurers before getting one put in.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jun 2021)

Why does it always rain on me 
The woman down stairs that acccused me stating I could have reported you years ago, that would go back to the first lot of jewellery that was stolen I was NOT even living there at the time.
The police are not interested, but would be if I hit her, and advised me not to do so.
The money for my car has been held up, for an unknown reason.
And my brother-in-law has just been given less that five years to live due to a very weak heart.


----------



## pawl (1 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't think most people think we will get old, I still don't feel old.




I don’t feel old About 8 Oops missed the nought off


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2021)

Just put a load of washing on the line. My God it's hot out there. Scorchio in fact.


----------



## Lee_M (1 Jun 2021)

Afternoon all.

Got up this morning full of good intentions to ride the bike to band practice, but decided that it was way too hot, so took the kit car.

Now sat in a boiling hot studio while the guitarist pisses about with his amp, which was fine last week and hasn't been touched since.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2021)

This afternoon's planned walk has been cancelled due to the heat! Step-grand-dog is still tired from a recent long walk and he has a very thick coat so he would probably overheat anyway.

I'll nip out and do a shortish solo bike ride this afternoon instead.



PaulSB said:


> Hello world. Glorious morning. Just a quick pop in from me as we are away for two days and lots to do first. Heading across the border for two days walking and an overnight stay in Haworth.


Have fun!

If you haven't planned your walks yet, I could suggest a couple of nice ones between Haworth and Hebden Bridge - bus one way, walk the other. The longer one would be around 18.5 km (11.5 miles), the shorter one about 12.5 km (8 miles).


----------



## 12boy (1 Jun 2021)

Well, the low carb routine went out the window last night with 20 palm size blueberry pancakes. And, in the interest of symmetry I had 20 pieces of divine bacon to accompany it. Got to have an excess of grease, too. This morning I feel great.
No, C33, I did not drive yesterday, my little spin was on my Brompton and it was nice. And with our spread out little towns helicopter ambulance service is necessary if people will survive strokes, heart attacks and auto wrecks.
A little ride this morning and then the 6 tons of pea gravel to order. It needs to come today or after Wednesday as Wednesday will be filled with cancer business for my gutsy wife.
It will get up to 34C by Friday. That is warm enough for me for early June. I haven't adjusted yet to the summer, but by October I will put on a jacket for 20 degrees. My BIL and SIL who live in southern Mexico will be shivering and snivelling if temps
fall below 20 and need down blankets to survice the night.
Be well and safe.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> Well, the low carb routine went out the window last night with 20 palm size blueberry pancakes. And, in the interest of symmetry I had 20 pieces of divine bacon to accompany it. Got to have an excess of grease, too. This morning I feel great.


I dread to think how many calories you have consumed


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jun 2021)

and 21° now 
Been for a little off road potter, very pleasant.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> We have a regular carer who come in, she's fairly regular usually early, when she's on holiday or sick then we don't know who's coming or when, it was a different carer this morning, nothing had been said so we assume the regular carer is sick. We've looked at key safes but for now we're OK with what we're doing, I'd have to have a chat with the insurers before getting one put in.


Where the auntie lives virtually every one has a key safe.... I know it hasn't affected her insurance but maybe its different outside a house ?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2021)

Pleasant now, back out on the patio which is in the shade at this time.
I nipped out to the library and to get some thank you cards for MrsD to send to the nursing staff.
She came out with me but sat in the car, just wearing night stuff as she is planning to get dressed tomorrow...... 1st time for 3 weeks, since her op'. She said she felt like she has had a day out!!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> It will get up to 34C by Friday. That is warm enough for me for early June. I haven't adjusted yet to the summer, but by October I will put on a jacket for 20 degrees. My BIL and SIL who live in southern Mexico will be shivering and snivelling if temps
> fall below 20 and need down blankets to survice the night.


It is interesting how the human body adapts to heat.

I used to go to southern Spain in early March every year. The temperature here at that time of year is typically 5-6 degrees C. In Spain we used to get 15-25 degrees most days. We UK cyclists would be wearing light summer cycling kit and sweating. We would see Spanish pro cyclists out on training rides and they would be wearing full winter kit - long tights, overshoes, jackets, long fingered gloves, and often scarves and woolly hats too! We would ride up to mountain villages and see old men sitting out chatting on roadside benches - they would be wearing heavy overcoats, gloves, scarves, hats...


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It is interesting how the human body adapts to heat.
> 
> I used to go to southern Spain in early March every year. The temperature here at that time of year is typically 5-6 degrees C. In Spain we used to get 15-25 degrees most days. We UK cyclists would be wearing light summer cycling kit and sweating. We would see Spanish pro cyclists out on training rides and they would be wearing full winter kit - long tights, overshoes, jackets, long fingered gloves, and often scarves and woolly hats too! We would ride up to mountain villages and see old men sitting out chatting on roadside benches - they would be wearing heavy overcoats, gloves, scarves, hats...


I stuck with the Spanish tradition of having an afternoon siesta.  As lovely as it is out there, I couldn’t be bothered doing anything.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I stuck with the Spanish tradition of having an afternoon siesta.  As lovely as it is out there, I couldn’t be bothered doing anything.


That's why we went in early March! (Mainly though because we wanted to escape the tail-end of the UK winter and be getting ready for a good spring back home.)


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's why we went in early March! (Mainly though because we wanted to escape the tail-end of the UK winter and be getting ready for a good spring back home.)


I used to envy all the old codgers that used to go over for an extended holiday when it was winter here!  Not sure it happens much now.....even pre-covid.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to envy all the old codgers that used to go over for an extended holiday when it was winter here!  Not sure it happens much now.....even pre-covid.


We saw the same group of 3 every year. They were in their early 70s. They used to do Christmas at home, maybe NY too, but then fly to Spain and stop until the start of April. The flights were very cheap and they got incredibly cheap hotel rooms in Benidorm by block-booking 3 months in the off-season. They said they almost covered the cost of their holidays by the savings in their fuel bills back home.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to envy all the old codgers that used to go over for an extended holiday when it was winter here!  Not sure it happens much now.....even pre-covid.



We have done that every year for the past 14 years. Head south through France, in January, to Spain. Stay there until March/April, then, meander slowly home through France. We were in Spain, March 2020, when the Covid thing kicked off, we had to make a run for it through France to get home. Obviously, this year it has not been possible, but, next year hopefully. Actually, left to my own devices, I would head South in November and stay until April/May, but, Mrs @BoldonLad will not agree to be "away" at Christmas.


----------



## gavroche (1 Jun 2021)

I have finally done it. Phoned my lbs to find out when their next delivery of trek domane al3 is coming and they only have two coming in, one of them is already reserved. I went to the shop and reserved the other one by putting a deposit on it. In about two weeks time, it will be mine, can't wait. wait.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> I have finally done it. Phoned my lbs to find out when their next delivery of trek domane al3 is coming and they only have two coming in, one of them is already reserved. I went to the shop and reserved the other ine by putting a deposit on it. In about two weeks time, it will be mine, can't wait.
> View attachment 591704



Well done, no pockets in a Shroud, as they say.

Enjoy it!


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Funny you should say that. Mrs @BoldonLad asked “what if I fall in”. I answered “good point, how will I get the bike out?”. She was not amused.


The remark was triggered by an article I read in a Glasgow alleged newspaper encouraging people to cycle on the Forth and Clyde canal path. The most essential bit of equipment was a h----t which always seemed to me to be a bit daft as it is not a flotation device. Before I left that area I was actively engaged in the campaign to reopen it after it had been shut for reasons I will not go into.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Fortunately we don't pay, I presume its the council that picks up the bill, if I was paying I'd be having word later, as it is my Good lady has said leave it.


When I had a carer for my wife I had to pay them directly and if private individuals they had to keep proper books and register with the tax people. I used an organisation that dealt with that and got reimbursed by the local council. Even that was a bit of a faff as I had to set up a specific bank account and fill in numerous forms. The system was so complex that I was advised to consult a lawyer before signing anything and the social work dept had not a clue as it was a brand new system. I could see no reason for a lawyer so I ignored that advice. Almost designed to discourage people but I did get paid faithfully a month in arrears.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't think most people think we will get old, I still don't feel old.


Since I was hemmed in by first lockdown and then hordes of the detested touroid I feel I have got very much older very quickly.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to envy all the old codgers that used to go over for an extended holiday when it was winter here!  Not sure it happens much now.....even pre-covid.


Friend of mine, a retired fishing boat owner/skipper and his wife used to winter in their motorhome every year after he retired. They went to Spain, Portugal, Morocco or wherever the fancy took them and came home about March/April.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Well done, no pockets in a Shroud, as they say.
> 
> Enjoy it!


I don't want a shroud, I'll go the same way as I arrived


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I don't want a shroud, I'll go the same way as I arrived


In hospital crying???


----------



## postman (1 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> I have finally done it. Phoned my lbs to find out when their next delivery of trek domane al3 is coming and they only have two coming in, one of them is already reserved. I went to the shop and reserved the other one by putting a deposit on it. In about two weeks time, it will be mine, can't wait. wait.
> View attachment 591704


What have Gavroche and a London pigeon got in common.They can both put deposits on bicycles.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Jun 2021)

I'd posted a few pictures of some old fire stations around Glasgow on a retired firefighters group. Lots of comments on them, mainly about how good the older buildings looked compared to their replacements.

I decided to organise a run round the city stopping off at a good few of them.
Only four of us for the first one. Just a ten mile round trip starting and finishing at the Free Wheel North cafe on Glasgow Green


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> Well, the low carb routine went out the window last night with 20 palm size blueberry pancakes. And, in the interest of symmetry I had 20 pieces of divine bacon to accompany it. Got to have an excess of grease, too. This morning I feel great.
> No, C33, I did not drive yesterday, my little spin was on my Brompton and it was nice. And with our spread out little towns helicopter ambulance service is necessary if people will survive strokes, heart attacks and auto wrecks.
> A little ride this morning and then the 6 tons of pea gravel to order. It needs to come today or after Wednesday as Wednesday will be filled with cancer business for my gutsy wife.
> It will get up to 34C by Friday. That is warm enough for me for early June. I haven't adjusted yet to the summer, but by October I will put on a jacket for 20 degrees. My BIL and SIL who live in southern Mexico will be shivering and snivelling if temps
> ...


Thought it seemed odd, you driving, when all your trips locally seem to be under your own steam.

Checking with the "language barrier", with regards the "flight for life helicopters". Can understand the need for them in spread out areas.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I don't want a shroud, I'll go the same way as I arrived


Head first!
That's done summat wrong?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jun 2021)

decided to clean the chain and gears on my wife's folder today

hadly gets used really - I just take it for a spin once a month or so to keep it running and stop the battery getting too discharged

yesterday it was FAR more effort to pedal that normal and I realised I have actually never properly cleaned the chain and gears in the 3 years we have had it - I have put oil on the chain but that has been about it

so today I decided to take the whole transmission apart and give it a damn good scrub

Hmmm
turns out I actually needed a hammer to get the rear wheel off (and some wood for protection
trying to get it back (after a lot of scrubbing with degreaser) on revealed that the axle a SLIGHTLY wider than the slot in the frame that it is supposed to go into
a bit of persuasion widened the slot a fraction and all was well

probably a fraction of a mm - but manufacturing standards were not a good point!

ANyway - it fits better now and the bike is much smoother - brakes needed adjusting as the axle was fitted better

Never had to use a big hammer to take a rear wheel off before!!!


----------



## 12boy (1 Jun 2021)

My dad used to say ....never use force, get a bigger hammer.


----------



## Drago (2 Jun 2021)

Like the price of bog roll in a lockdown, I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2021)

Morning. Little 4 mile slow slog of a jog done. Bath had and just finished my fruit and fibre. Cuppa now and then get the bedding out once the machine finishes. New mattress is coming today.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2021)

Good morning peeps.
Once again the sun is shining
I am waiting with baited breath for the fortnightly Sainsburys delivery and drinking tea to keep my anticipation in check


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, a misty 10° here. Forecast to brighten up later.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2021)

Damn......I thought the skip opened at 8 but it's 9. Lol. Good job it's only a mile away. Managed to squeeze my old mattress in the back of the car and will also get rid of the multitude of pillows I have gathered that I don't like!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2021)

Cooeee. A bit dull and overcast here. Rain and thunderstorms are forecast for later today.

I won £25 on the PB's this month. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Lee_M (2 Jun 2021)

Morning all. Another hot day on North Wales.

Trip into Chester to meet some friends for the first time in 18 months, so will be consuming Bangladeshi street food and craft ale for lunch.

In other news I appear to have awoken with a swollen face 😟


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Morning all. Another hot day on North Wales.
> 
> Trip into Chester to meet some friends for the first time in 18 months, so will be consuming Bangladeshi street food and craft ale for lunch.
> 
> In other news I appear to have awoken with a swollen face 😟


Missus bopped you during the night?  Hopefully not an abscess?


----------



## gavroche (2 Jun 2021)

Bonjour. all over again today. Cutting grass again later and nothing drastic planned. Easy and relaxing day I hope.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooeee. A bit dull and overcast here. Rain and thunderstorms are forecast for later today.
> 
> I won £25 on the PB's this month.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Uncle Ernie has donated £25 to my cause this month.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Nothing for us again this month on the PBs. 
Looks like we may have some rain this morning and there's thunder forecast. We've had 2 power cuts this morning.
Nipping down to the van, first thing, to get it ready for our next getaway.


----------



## postman (2 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nipping down to the van, first thing, to get it ready for our next getaway.


*You Were Only Supposed To Blow The Bloody Doors Off .*


----------



## postman (2 Jun 2021)

Well this afternoon i am going to visit Jack,it's been a long time,looks like we can sit in his garden.Looking forward to catching up,its not the same via the phone.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2021)

My new mattress is due to arrive between 11.10 and 12.10................I will be sleeping on latex tonight.........ooer!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2021)

Lovely in the side garden now.
Look away Mo as I am about to do a NumbNuts with a bit of sunbathing


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Lovely in the side garden now.
> Look away Mo as I am about to do a NumbNuts with a bit of sunbathing


He's late today.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2021)

I'm down the tip this afternoon, I've got an appointment for half two, just spent an hour clearing the area by the bins, its all piled up by the back gate ready to load into the car.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My new mattress is due to arrive between 11.10 and 12.10................I will be sleeping on latex tonight.........ooer!


You'll not be "test driving" it this afternoon then. Before the big sleep tonight.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll not be "test driving" it this afternoon then. Before the big sleep tonight.


Nope, better not. I suspect I might find it quite firm, but no bad thing when you have back problems.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope, better not. I suspect I might find it quite firm, but no bad thing when you have back problems.


Suppose there's also the possibility you may not want to leave it on it's own to consider.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My new mattress is due to arrive between 11.10 and 12.10................I will be sleeping on latex tonight.........ooer!


Don't forget the talcum powder.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2021)

My grandson was in Mach to get a few things from the Co Op. He said it was heaving. Forgot it is Wednesday and that means market day. squillions of tourists still here. I am def not going out.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2021)

Think I’m going to like the mattress. Supportive yet sort of springy too. It comes with a lovely thick organic cotton and merino wool cover which zips nearly all the way round. You then lay the firm base layer on it then have a medium and soft that you arrange according to how you want it to feel and zip it up. I’ve put the soft on top, but it’s simple just to unzip the cover and swap if you decide you prefer it firmer. Seems a good system. Should be as it wasn’t cheap.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Think I’m going to like the mattress. Supportive yet sort of springy too. It comes with a lovely thick organic cotton and merino wool cover which zips nearly all the way round. You then lay the firm base layer on it then have a medium and soft that you arrange according to how you want it to feel and zip it up. I’ve put the soft on top, but it’s simple just to unzip the cover and swap if you decide you prefer it firmer. Seems a good system. Should be as it wasn’t cheap.


Which one did you get?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Which one did you get?


It’s from a firm called Una mattress. https://unamattress.co.uk/product/o...KilT7rp43cOZquZCpR-Xpxc8fvoe92rLBZ6UMjVbyfTOU


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jun 2021)

We has .......did I say I have just cleaned the windows


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2021)

Start overcast which was good as very warm and now sunny. Nice trike run around Loch Creran and when back at Creagan Bridge went up the cycle path on to the old railway line just to see if I could. An awkward turn over the A828 at a roundabout but a cyclist appeared and a motorhome stopped and waited for us to cross. Mebbe they thought he was my minder. 
Anyway I cycled up it even tho’ I was prepared to bail if need be. Steeeep.
Now back at base for lunch. Grandads room is getting a new carpet tomorrow so I have to get my stuff out for the day.
The ensuite is now my storage space till they have finished.
The pic is on the original main A828 which I remember using to travel north not that long ago. Loch Creran is the watery bit. A brave or foolish fellow on his own set out in an inflatable canoe against a severe headwind.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2021)

It's 25 deg in my house. Supposed to be raining at 2 pm now. Ithe sky has gone a bit dark and there is bit of a breeze so we shall see.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Start overcast which was good as very warm and now sunny. Nice trike run around Loch Creran and when back at Creagan Bridge went up the cycle path on to the old railway line just to see if I could. An awkward turn over the A828 at a roundabout but a cyclist appeared and a motorhome stopped and waited for us to cross. Mebbe they thought he was my minder.
> Anyway I cycled up it even tho’ I was prepared to bail if need be. Steeeep.
> Now back at base for lunch. Grandads room is getting a new carpet tomorrow so I have to get my stuff out for the day.
> The ensuite is now my storage space till they have finished.
> ...


Gorgeous. Wouldn’t mind sitting there right now.


I can hear sirens again today. Heard a few yesterday too, although haven’t heard of any accidents so not sure where they're going.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2021)

What is it with car insurance?
Had a renewal letter from the AA - gone up £20.
Rang them up and got it for the same as last year.
Do they just pluck a number out of their arse?
If they can drop £20 on a phone call, why didn't they offer the lower price to start with?
Rob dogs!


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope, better not. I suspect I might find it quite firm, but no bad thing when you have back problems.



Yes, they are definately best when firm


----------



## 12boy (2 Jun 2021)

While scouting out possible camping sites for my Vardo with my neighbor I jokingly referred to some nearby cattle as "black elk" but he told me the correct term is "slow elk". I mused that we could score one with my bow and arrow and there would be no noise to alert a nearby rancher.
He said that might be unwise because cattle rustling is still a capital offense in Wyoming, but the Legislature had just passed a law making bestiality a crime.
It is a gorgeous day here in Wyoming, where the men are men, the women are women, and the sheep may be a little less nervous .
Be safe and well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jun 2021)

Went out for my run this morning quite early ( but not Mo early, I’m not that keen) 😄 Unfortunately the legs weren’t cooperating so I ended up walking a fair bit. Overcast at the moment but hopefully it will clear up before we head to the park. Feed the ducks, play on the swings, watch the cricket 👍


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Start overcast which was good as very warm and now sunny. Nice trike run around Loch Creran and when back at Creagan Bridge went up the cycle path on to the old railway line just to see if I could. An awkward turn over the A828 at a roundabout but a cyclist appeared and a motorhome stopped and waited for us to cross. Mebbe they thought he was my minder.
> Anyway I cycled up it even tho’ I was prepared to bail if need be. Steeeep.
> Now back at base for lunch. Grandads room is getting a new carpet tomorrow so I have to get my stuff out for the day.
> The ensuite is now my storage space till they have finished.
> ...


You can't leave it there!
What about the rest of the story?


----------



## Lee_M (2 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Missus bopped you during the night?  Hopefully not an abscess?



Luckily not an abscess, or if it is its not painful.

Also luckily the Bangladeshi food and smoked porter in Chester market was awesome. 

Now back home chilling in the shade in the garden


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You can't leave it there!
> What about the rest of the story?


Nothing to see. When last seen he was heading up hugging the shoreline. A short time ago while sitting out in the sun I saw a car like his with a canoe on top heading east through Connel on the A85.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Nothing to see. When last seen he was heading up hugging the shoreline. A short time ago while sitting out in the sun I saw a car like his with a canoe on top heading east through Connel on the A85.


He didn't disappesr into a fog that appeared from nowhere then.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gorgeous. Wouldn’t mind sitting there right now.
> 
> 
> I can hear sirens again today. Heard a few yesterday too, although haven’t heard of any accidents so not sure where they're going.


Too hot for me just now at N. Connel where we are sheltered but up there the wind was surprisingly strong but good to cycle out against it with a push back. I did sit there in my mobile armchair for while and had lunch. Main traffic was cyclists obviously trying to better their times round the loch.
The sirens could be fire engines with the dry weather and bbqs setting fire to vegetation.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jun 2021)

Back from a little potter, took the “road” Kinesis for a mix of country road and hard track, lots of , 16°, everywhere quiet, very pleasant.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2021)

We now have rain. Started about 30 minutes ago.

And I had a sausage and egg sandwich for lunch


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We now have rain. Started about 30 minutes ago.
> 
> And I had a sausage and egg sandwich for lunch


Sausage and egg.....yum yum.
I did Aldi veggie lattice bakes with baby Jersey spuds.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2021)

So very true........


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2021)

Afternoon stroll done. Nice seat for 15 minutes on a bench at the half way point which has a lovely view. Surprisingly quiet.


----------



## gavroche (2 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We now have rain. Started about 30 minutes ago.
> 
> And I had a sausage and egg sandwich for lunch


The sky is going grey here in North Wales. Rain is on its way for us too I think. I have closed the velux windows , put the garden chair cushions away and closed the parasol. I need to walk Molly before the heavens open now.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2021)

🤔 I was in Yorkshire 🤔


----------



## postman (2 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Which one did you get?


Mrs P and me,we got a water bed ,sadly we drifted apart.got rid of it after the first summer,got poached every night 🌙.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2021)

If we members of the previous generation think we are smarter than the kids today... 50 years ago one in five adults in the UK knew what a computer was and one in twenty actually owned one. Today kids use software like this to help them write games for their phones!






That is just part of one of many groups of settings to configure the development system, which is used to make the whole process far easier than doing it the hard way. You don't want to even think about doing it the hard way...!


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Jun 2021)

It’s not that kids know less or more than we did at their age, it’s just they know different things 😀


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 🤔 I was in Yorkshire 🤔


It's strange the way that Yorkshire folk insist on getting married at the end of private roads near beauty spots...


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It's strange the way that Yorkshire folk insist on getting married at the end of private roads near beauty spots...


Not always Yorkshire Folk.
Normally those from outside the area.

Besides, isn't @PaulSB already married?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 🤔 I was in Yorkshire 🤔
> 
> View attachment 591859


And you got clamped, and are now walking home?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not always Yorkshire Folk.
> Normally those from outside the area.
> 
> Besides, isn't @PaulSB already married?


_*Bridal*_way vs _*Bridle*_way!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> _*Bridal*_way vs _*Bridle*_way!


Missed that bit.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> It’s not that kids know less or more than we did at their age, it’s just they know different things 😀


AND they can't do their 10 X table.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2021)

Now listen hear @Dirk .....I like you. You seem a jolly good sport and a nice sort of fellow BUT...... 
would you be so kind as to keep the rain down your way.
I mean fair is fair and all that but you don't seem keen to send us sunshine when you have it so please keep this lot to yourself.
Thank you


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I see one of my posts got deleted, I don't know why I bother half the time


Really ??
On this section ?
Where you naked when you posted it ,


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Jun 2021)

Turns my neighbours are a right load of bar stewards

I decided to go out in the front garden after lunch to do some light gardening. Got rid of an Oak tree sapling that had decided to grow 1 inch from the house - and some brambles
then decided to tackle the bushes by the road
just trim a few bits and decide what sort of device I need to lower the whole thing by a few feet with minimal effort and lots of electricity

anyway some of it needs the loppers - which have disappeared - but OK - I was thinking of giving in and going in for a cuppa anyway

When the bloke opposite comes back from golf so we get talking

bar steward offer to lend me his loppers - which extend so are better than mine

SO NOW i HAVE TO KEEP AT IT FOR ANOTHER HOUR OR SO
or look ungrateful


so I carry on - reluctantly

30 minutes later the bloke next door pulls up with his wife

and the absolute bar steward offer to get his - even longer - loppers - and a ladder - and help me sort out the taller bits


so I now have to carry on working for ANOTHER HOUR - or look like an ungrateful prat




what a load of bar stewards - I was only planning on 30 minutes of weeding and some light trimming

ALL BLEEDIN AFTERNOON DOING MANUAL WORK!!!!

I chose IT as a career because it involves sitting and drinking coffee - if I wanted to do manual labour I would have chosen a differnent option!!!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Missed that bit.


Blimey, that's got to be a first!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No not ths section


Well give us a clue then ??


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Blimey, that's got to be a first!


I were looking at the bottom of the sign, where it's wrong. Council logo* also missing from the top.

*Copyrighted, so they could be done under copyright law.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jun 2021)

A couple of nice days away walking. On Tuesday we did an excellent circular walk from Wycoller through Trawden. Picked Wycoller as it's a very beautiful area and close to the Lancashire/Yorkshire border meaning we were only 20 minutes drive from our hotel in Haworth. Today we walked a loop on Haworth Moor and managed to avoid Bronte Falls and Within Tops (said to be the inspiration for Wuthering Heights). We could see from a distance both spots were heaving.

Now memory is a funny thing. 6-7 years ago I rode the Tour de Yorkshire sportive - great route but the most appallingly organised sportive I have experienced. I had forgotten we rode through Haworth.

On a stroll in Haworth last evening we came to the bottom of the cobbled main street. As we walked up I began to remember I'd cycled up this street, in the rain, on 25mm tyres and soon I could visualize every metre. Agony! It must average 10% and is about 500 metres long. I remember a guy at the top shouting "Come on Chorley!"

On the same ride about 30-50 metres from the Cow 'n' Calf summit I started to topple over when this chap comes out of the crowd, pushes me upright and then pushed me over the summit! That's 1.2 miles, 8% and 17% at the top!

One other little snippet. On the same ride as I flogged up another climb I said to the rider next to me "They've got some bastard hills round here." The lady on the pavement replied in broad Yorkshire "That's why it's so bastard beautiful" 😂😂


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I see one of my posts got deleted, I don't know why I bother half the time





numbnuts said:


> No not ths section


It would be a work of genius to have a post deleted on the old codgers thread . 🤔 I like a challenge.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Jun 2021)

As i mentioned a couple of weeks ago ,mrs exlaser2 bought a new bike . Because of this she has been letting our daughter use her old best bike on club rides. Last weekend I saw my daughter had some bruises and asked her what had happened. She said run into a parked car while turning off Strava, but it had been at a very very very slow speed and could I check the bike over before her mum saw it . When I got it out the shed, this is what I found. Mrs exlaser2 is not happy 🙁


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> As i mentioned a couple of weeks ago ,mrs exlaser2 bought a new bike . Because of this she has been letting our daughter use her old best bike on club rides. Last weekend I saw she had some bruises and asked her what had happened. She said run into a parked car while turning off Strava, but it had been at a very very very slow speed and could I check the bike over before her mum saw it . When I got it out the shed, this is what I found. Mrs exlaser2 is not happy 😂☺



Thats knackered, but at least the daughter hasn't done herself any serious damage.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> As i mentioned a couple of weeks ago ,mrs exlaser2 bought a new bike . Because of this she has been letting our daughter use her old best bike on club rides. Last weekend I saw my daughter had some bruises and asked her what had happened. She said run into a parked car while turning off Strava, but it had been at a very very very slow speed and could I check the bike over before her mum saw it . When I got it out the shed, this is what I found. Mrs exlaser2 is not happy 🙁


Did the words "oh" and 'sh*te" come to mind ?


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Did the words "oh" and 'sh*te" come to mind ?


Spot on , my wife was out on a ride at the time . I had to have a quick beer before she got home lol. Tbh she took it a lot better than I thought she would . Yes she was angry but she was more angry about the fact our daughter could have killed herself as much as the damage to the bike . 
Looking on the bright side, as Dave r said our daughter is ok and the group set off this bike is going on my wife’s winter bike 😀


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Now listen hear @Dirk .....I like you. You seem a jolly good sport and a nice sort of fellow BUT......
> would you be so kind as to keep the rain down your way.
> I mean fair is fair and all that but you don't seem keen to send us sunshine when you have it so please keep this lot to yourself.
> Thank you


Sod off. 
We're back to decent weather tomorrow. 
You can have the rain at the weekend.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> A couple of nice days away walking. On Tuesday we did an excellent circular walk from Wycoller through Trawden. Picked Wycoller as it's a very beautiful area and close to the Lancashire/Yorkshire border meaning we were only 20 minutes drive from our hotel in Haworth. Today we walked a loop on Haworth Moor and managed to avoid Bronte Falls and* Within Tops *(said to be the inspiration for Wuthering Heights). We could see from a distance both spots were heaving.
> 
> Now memory is a funny thing. 6-7 years ago I rode the Tour de Yorkshire sportive - great route but the most appallingly organised sportive I have experienced. I had forgotten we rode through Haworth.
> 
> ...


It's Top Withens/Top of th'Withens not the large house(which was also the inspiration for Dickens Bleak House) on the Bronte Walk. They don't like that piece being mentioned.
Closer to their birth home at Thornton, than Haworth. Never mentioned other than "being born near Bradford".

Did you enquire about the sisters activities at a casino, owned by Anne Lister, think "Gentleman Jack". Or Branwells induction into the Freemasons?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Jun 2021)

Great sunny day today

went dark and that light that clearly defines everything
but no thunder and stuff - just some rain with those big drops

looks like a nice day again tomorrow

back onto cycling
went for a nice ride round canals - in the sunny spots there were lots of fish visible feeding from the surface


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Blimey, that's got to be a first!


That was my reaction too - it is rare for Classic to miss details like that!



PaulSB said:


> Now memory is a funny thing. 6-7 years ago I rode the Tour de Yorkshire sportive - great route but the most appallingly organised sportive I have experienced. I had forgotten we rode through Haworth.


I did that one, and had forgotten it too! My poor cousin never even made it that far. He had come down from Scotland to ride the event and I passed him on the road to Haworth, looking at his bike at the roadside. I assumed that he'd got a puncture and would catch me up later because he is way fitter than me, but in fact his ride was over. His rear mech had gone into his wheel and caused catastrophic damage. To add insult to injury, it took several hours for him to get a lift back to Leeds with his bike.



PaulSB said:


> On a stroll in Haworth last evening we came to the bottom of the cobbled main street. As we walked up I began to remember I'd cycled up this street, in the rain, on 25mm tyres and soon I could visualize every metre. Agony! It must average 10% and is about 500 metres long. I remember a guy at the top shouting "Come on Chorley!"


Haworth was the first place in Yorkshire that I visited. My pal was living above a shop at the top of Main Street and I had gone up to visit her. I had caught the (diesel) train from Leeds to Keighley, then the steam train from Keighley to Haworth. 

Coming from Coventry, I wasn't used to the hills. The steepness of road from the station up the side of the park was a shock...






Main St made my jaw drop, and my lungs nearly burst (I was still a smoker at that time!)





I can tell you exactly when my visit took place... I was there on 5th May, 1980, at shortly after 7pm. I have a really bad memory, but I know it was then because we turned the TV on that evening and saw the SAS going in through the windows of the Iranian embassy to end *the siege*... One of those sights never to be forgotten!



PaulSB said:


> On the same ride about 30-50 metres from the Cow 'n' Calf summit I started to topple over when this chap comes out of the crowd, pushes me upright and then pushed me over the summit! That's 1.2 miles, 8% and 17% at the top!


Yes, that _was _quite a tough climb. I started to overheat at the foot of the climb so I had to stop to take off my rain jacket, and after that I just grovelled my way up.

I cycled over to the summit again in 2018 to see the TdY women's race finish up there. Many of the pros looked pretty knackered at the finish. I stood nearby as one team reassembled beyond the finish line. Most of the team members were chattering away cheerfully. One's sign language was very obvious - she drew an imaginary steep upward slope with her hand and laughed. A team-mate stood next to her, mute, and with a classic '_thousand yard stare_'! 

Here are a couple of tired riders at the summit...






Remember those distant pre-Covid days - no masks, and no social distancing?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2021)

This evening I did the tough climb of Cross Stone Road/Hey Head Lane up from the A646 on the Hebden Bridge side of Todmorden. It should have been used on the Tour de Yorkshire last year, but Covid put a stop to that. 

I was on the steepest part of the climb when I met a dog walker coming the other way. She laughed and said "_Rather you than me!_" Don't people actually enjoy giving themselves a hard time...? 

I had got right up to the last steep bit when I heard two women's voices coming up rapidly behind me. I thought to myself that I must be _really _unfit (or they must be _extremely _fit) for them to be closing on me that quickly. As they went by though, one of them cheerfully called out "_*You *are doing it the hard way - *we *have help!_") Then I noticed that both were on ebikes. Fair enough. They were still doing some of the work themselves. Much better that they ride ebikes up there than force their way past me in a car!

I'd love to be able to climb at that speed unassisted, but I reckon that will not be possible for me now. Even if I get my weight way down and do a lot of riding, my damaged lungs would probably limit what I could do. Still, no harm in trying...


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> While scouting out possible camping sites for my Vardo with my neighbor I jokingly referred to some nearby cattle as "black elk" but he told me the correct term is "slow elk". I mused that we could score one with my bow and arrow and there would be no noise to alert a nearby rancher.
> He said that might be unwise because cattle rustling is still a capital offense in Wyoming, but the Legislature had just passed a law making bestiality a crime.
> It is a gorgeous day here in Wyoming, where the men are men, the women are women, and the sheep may be a little less nervous .
> Be safe and well.


You feel that one arrow would bring the beast down. If not, can you run faster than your neighbour?


----------



## 12boy (3 Jun 2021)

C33, I am sure a razor broadhead would kill one if it hit the right spot. It would be best at 10 yards. Of course, when the rancher treated me to a long drop with a short rope that would be fatal, too.


----------



## Drago (3 Jun 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2021)

Good morning everyone. 
It's a warm start to the day here, if a bit cloudy.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Weather's picking up again today.
Off for a stroll down to the village this morning to pick up a bit of shopping.


----------



## Lee_M (3 Jun 2021)

Morning all. Not sure what's happening with the weather, supposed to be sunny but the sky looks thundery. 

Not sure if I should go on a ride or not. I hate getting wet


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2021)

Cooeee. Dull and overcast again here. Rain forecast for later I think.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, 13° and light cloud today.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jun 2021)

Been a bit damp overnight. Cloudy just now. Shopping day today as heading home early tomorrow and as I have to get an early boat no time for shopping. All the later ones are filled with touroid.
Aldi tea biscuits are 29p, over £1 cheaper than our coop. Overall I save the cost of the ferry. No not all on tea biscuits.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Sod off.
> We're back to decent weather tomorrow.
> You can have the rain at the weekend.


WELL !!!
I thought......I am not putting up with such abuse.
So.....I sought the help of MrsD and... 
she laughed .
Life just ain't fair


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2021)

Bit late checking in today .
Very overcast but warm.
Not much planned.... maybe a short walk if my legs decide to do what my brain tells them.
Yesterday I steam cooked a load of Jersey potatoes. We had some with a veggie lattice thingy which was nice. Today I will fry (or maybe roast) some and chuck fried eggs and peas on.....meal fit for a king


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That was my reaction too - it is rare for Classic to miss details like that!
> 
> 
> I did that one, and had forgotten it too! My poor cousin never even made it that far. He had come down from Scotland to ride the event and I passed him on the road to Haworth, looking at his bike at the roadside. I assumed that he'd got a puncture and would catch me up later because he is way fitter than me, but in fact his ride was over. His rear mech had gone into his wheel and caused catastrophic damage. To add insult to injury, it took several hours for him to get a lift back to Leeds with his bike.
> ...


I hadn't realised that Eric Cantona was a fan of Cycling...


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2021)

Morning. Bit cooler here today and more cloud. Walk done and some shopping on the way home. Breakfast now then I suppose I'd better attempt some housework and tidy the place up a bit as my old next door neighbours are coming up to Crieff for a week on Saturday and will be popping in.

The new mattress felt quite good last night. Looking at the Garmin graph of my sleep I actually seem to have remained still for a couple of periods rather than the usual wavy line of tossing and turning all night so that's good


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Jun 2021)

One from yesterdays ride , no not just a boring photo of a field of beans . I had stopped for a comfort break looked over the gate , and some one‘s day has not gone to plan . You will need to focus in and expand the centre of the picture.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 591969
> 
> One from yesterdays ride , no not just a boring photo of a field of beans . I had stopped for a comfort break looked over the gate , and some one‘s day has not gone to plan . You will need to focus in and expand the centre of the picture.


Light plane come down? ........and someone's lost their beanie


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2021)

Good day to you all. Cloudy and cool this morning. Came downstairs at 4.40am to find Mrs P watching Corrie. Couldn't sleep and is now sound asleep in the spare room.

50/50 on the possibility of rain. 🤔 I have a colour wash going, whites waiting to go and 🤞 I can hang it all out. I'll dust and tidy downstairs till Mrs P appears then full on housework.

Some planting to do on the allotment which is great timing as we are due for cool day tomorrow and then a week of sun but only 18/19⁰C.

My purple sprouting has begun to sprout. Hurrah I hear you cheer - nope it's only 6" tall and for some reason is bolting. We have wooly aphid in our box hedges. Not sure how to approach this one.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bit cooler here today and more cloud. Walk done and some shopping on the way home. Breakfast now then I suppose I'd better attempt some housework and tidy the place up a bit as my old next door neighbours are coming up to Crieff for a week on Saturday and will be popping in.
> 
> The new mattress felt quite good last night. Looking at the Garmin graph of my sleep I actually seem to have remained still for a couple of periods rather than the usual wavy line of tossing and turning all night so that's good
> View attachment 591968


From what you've said in the past that looks pretty good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bit cooler here today and more cloud. Walk done and some shopping on the way home. Breakfast now then I suppose I'd better attempt some housework and tidy the place up a bit as my old next door neighbours are coming up to Crieff for a week on Saturday and will be popping in.
> 
> The new mattress felt quite good last night. Looking at the Garmin graph of my sleep I actually seem to have remained still for a couple of periods rather than the usual wavy line of tossing and turning all night so that's good
> View attachment 591968


I have the 245 which has had some new features added recently. When I selected " Run" in the activity just now a screen popped up that said " Today's suggestion, Recovery, 20 minutes at 9:15/km Pace: and the next screen explained " This run avoids too much strain given your poor sleep last night " 
I've been really impressed with the various coaching / training plans. When I used to train for races I would follow a schedule with variations of " long run, hill run, speedwork, recovery run" . Now training plans are built in to the watch which is monitoring your sleep/stress levels, your pace and distance in the runs, and your heart rate and heart rate recovery and using those data to modify the training plan " on the fly " 😎


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Light plane come down? ........and someone's lost their beanie


Helicopter, and no sign of any activity round it . Maybe some one sitting inside guarding it .


----------



## GM (3 Jun 2021)

Morning all...Woke up in a panic, what pillock forgot to put the bins out last night. So there I was in my Jim jams at 7 o/c wheeling the bins down the driveway. Panic over all is well, back in bed with my tea doing my daily challenge puzzles.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I have the 245 which has had some new features added recently. When I selected " Run" in the activity just now a screen popped up that said " Today's suggestion, Recovery, 20 minutes at 9:15/km Pace: and the next screen explained " This run avoids too much strain given your poor sleep last night "
> I've been really impressed with the various coaching / training plans. When I used to train for races I would follow a schedule with variations of " long run, hill run, speedwork, recovery run" . Now training plans are built in to the watch which is monitoring your sleep/stress levels, your pace and distance in the runs, and your heart rate and heart rate recovery and using those data to modify the training plan " on the fly " 😎


Just checked mine and it suggests rest.............suits me!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2021)

On the subject of wearing a tracker watch in bed. I did this out of interest when I first got mine. Problem I have is if I wear a watch at night it tends to wake me up or keep me awake.

Do @Mo1959 and @Tenkaykev not find them uncomfortable?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Woke up in a panic, what pillock forgot to put the bins out last night. So there I was in my Jim jams at 7 o/c wheeling the bins down the driveway. Panic over all is well, back in bed with my tea doing my daily challenge puzzles.
> 
> Have a good day folks!


Sod's law says the bins won't be collected till 12. 00.......do let us know
Ours are getting later by the week (2 weeks to be precise).


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> On the subject of wearing a tracker watch in bed. I did this out of interest when I first got mine. Problem I have is if I wear a watch at night it tends to wake me up or keep me awake.
> 
> Do @Mo1959 and @Tenkaykev not find them uncomfortable?


Nope..........it's just a big watch. I wear mine 24/7 and it has great battery life depending on how often I use the gps to actually record runs and walks. Must get around a week even recording a couple of runs. Love it. Continuous heart rate recording too which is great for noticing if your resting rate has gone up and maybe needing to rest up, etc.

It's the Fenix I have which is really quite chunky but it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## pawl (3 Jun 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Turns my neighbours are a right load of bar stewards
> 
> I decided to go out in the front garden after lunch to do some light gardening. Got rid of an Oak tree sapling that had decided to grow 1 inch from the house - and some brambles
> then decided to tackle the bushes by the road
> ...




Play silly beggars and ask him how to use them


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bit cooler here today and more cloud. Walk done and some shopping on the way home. Breakfast now then I suppose I'd better attempt some housework and tidy the place up a bit as my old next door neighbours are coming up to Crieff for a week on Saturday and will be popping in.
> 
> The new mattress felt quite good last night. Looking at the Garmin graph of my sleep I actually seem to have remained still for a couple of periods rather than the usual wavy line of tossing and turning all night so that's good
> View attachment 591968


What were you doing around half two?


----------



## pawl (3 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> On the subject of wearing a tracker watch in bed. I did this out of interest when I first got mine. Problem I have is if I wear a watch at night it tends to wake me up or keep me awake.
> 
> Do @Mo1959 and @Tenkaykev not find them uncomfortable?




If I wore my Apple Watch in bed I’d keep waking up to check if I’m asleep or the stand for one minute would wake me up telling me to stand for one minute


----------



## GM (3 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sod's law says the bins won't be collected till 12. 00.......do let us know
> Ours are getting later by the week (2 weeks to be precise).




Ours are pretty punctual, no later than 8o/c in all weather's, bless them!


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> On the subject of wearing a tracker watch in bed. I did this out of interest when I first got mine. Problem I have is if I wear a watch at night it tends to wake me up or keep me awake.
> 
> Do @Mo1959 and @Tenkaykev not find them uncomfortable?



Like Mo, I wear mine 24/7. My model is a couple of years old now, it's the 245M, you can load podcasts / music on to it and listen without needing to carry your phone ( I don't do this, the "M" version happened to be of offer at the time, the 245 without music would have suited me.)
As well as being a fitness tracker it's also capable of loads of other stuff. For example you can load a "GPX" file to the watch and have it follow the directions. I tested it by loading a run that Mrs Tenkaykev had done. I then set off from the house and the watch would vibrate and the screen would pop up a message saying " Turn left into York Road in 25 metres" for example, and then vibrate to confirm you were following the route correctly. It's also very handy if you are somewhere unfamiliar as you can mark a location and then go wandering around. If you get a bit lost you select " take me home" and it will ask if you want directions " as the crow flies" or do you want to retrace your exact steps. If you select " as the crow flies" it will put a big arrow on the screen and the remaining distance. There's loads more stuff to dig into if that is your thing, but it works really well as a fitness / sleep tracker if that is all you want. You have the choice of digital / analogue watch faces, and you can choose what data is displayed on screen, I just have my current Heart rate, date, steps, and % battery remaining.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Helicopter, and no sign of any activity round it . Maybe some one sitting inside guarding it .


Gazelle, note the location of the exhaust and the built in tail rotor.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2021)

I am awake unusually early for me. I still feel tired and was about to snooze the alarm when my backup alarm went off. Oh yes, blood test at clinic! 

I will be testing my Covid-19 jab hypothesis, which is that the jabs mess up my numbers for a few days. Normally very consistent, but up by 50% shortly after both jabs. 

First time I was back to normal 2 weeks after the jab. This is 2 weeks after the second jab. 

I will report back later!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2021)

Forgot to buy coffee when I was round earlier so wandered back for that and got some more Fruit and Fibre since I had a coupon for money off. Bought a protein bar to have with my coffee now then I must get stuck into some housework


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2021)

Just wandered around to the local Screwfix to collect my order. The unit next door had loads of Harley Davidson motorcycles outside, and the inside was packed with them too. Can't say I've noticed them previously so perhaps it's a new business.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope..........it's just a big watch. I wear mine 24/7 and it has great battery life depending on how often I use the gps to actually record runs and walks. Must get around a week even recording a couple of runs. Love it. Continuous heart rate recording too which is great for noticing if your resting rate has gone up and maybe needing to rest up, etc.
> 
> It's the Fenix I have which is really quite chunky but it doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> View attachment 591972


Mo another excuse to show those Firm Strong hands .
I’m puzzled you’re post is timed at 08.58 and you’re watch shows 08.59 ? You’re high tech device can’t be set to the wrong time 😱.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2021)

What a faff that was, Hospital appointment for my Good Lady this morning, routine check up, with her mobility problems she can't get in the car so it was a bus job, over an hour later, 2 buses and £6 lighter in the pocket, the appointment was too early for our passes, we arrived with a minute to spare. Not being familiar with Coventry's buses, we rarely use them, I didn't pick the best route out, we took the 3 to the Bus interchange at the Arena Shopping Park then the Hospital bus from there and saw parts of Coventry I haven't seen before. The appointment was done in a quarter of an hour, we stopped for a cuppa at the Hospital cafe then we were on our way back, this time we took the 9 going through the city centre, hopped of in Far Gosford street and got the bus home from there, far easier. Since we got back one of our neighbors has given us the number for hospital transport so I'll investigate that for next time, I suspect she won't qualify but its worth looking into.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jun 2021)

I'm bored (and no I don't need you to entertain me) and frustrated, still have not received the money from the car, which should have been in my account on the 28th May and now been told on “live-chat” (the only way I can talk to them) "can you wait until next week".
The bored part is until I can get everything sorted I can't be arsed to do anything.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> What a faff that was, Hospital appointment for my Good Lady this morning, routine check up, with her mobility problems she can't get in the car so it was a bus job, over an hour later, 2 buses and £*6 lighter in the pocket,* the appointment was too early for our passes, we arrived with a minute to spare. Not being familiar with Coventry's buses, we rarely use them, I didn't pick the best route out, we took the 3 to the Bus interchange at the Arena Shopping Park then the Hospital bus from there and saw parts of Coventry I haven't seen before. The appointment was done in a quarter of an hour, we stopped for a cuppa at the Hospital cafe then we were on our way back, this time we took the 9 going through the city centre, hopped of in Far Gosford street and got the bus home from there, far easier. Since we got back one of our neighbors has given us the number for hospital transport so I'll investigate that for next time, I suspect she won't qualify but its worth looking into.



Don't you have a bus pass?, or, are you too young for that?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2021)

My blood test results were 20% of the way back to normal this time rather than the 100% last time. I suspect that I will be getting a call from the clinic in a few hours time to discuss changing my dosage. TBH, I wouldn't mind making a subtle reduction in it. What I DON'T want is for them to overdo a reduction because inevitably I would end up UNDER-dosing and then they would have to increase the dose again. 

I had this a couple of years ago when they had problems with the testing strips. They were getting inaccurate readings for some time until somebody eventually spotted that thousands of people round the country had mysteriously started getting test results three to four times higher than normal! I was having my dose changed every few weeks and had to be tested again every time. It was a right pain. Literally, actually, because while the test strips were being recalled and replaced they had to revert to the old-fashioned way - a needle in the arm.

My guess is that they will ask me to stop taking the extra mg that I take on Saturdays and Sundays.



dave r said:


> Since we got back one of our neighbors has given us the number for hospital transport so I'll investigate that for next time, I suspect she won't qualify but its worth looking into.


I used the service up here a couple of times when I was having to go to Halifax hospital while still very weak after my clotting problems. It was very convenient being picked up and dropped off at the doorstep. What was less appealing was spending over an hour extra each way touring different areas picking up/dropping off other patients.

As for 'qualifying'... I just told them that there was nobody to give me a lift, I couldn't afford a taxi each way, and I was too ill to be messing about getting 2 buses each way AND I wasn't capable of walking to and from the bus stops anyway.

Did you have to pay bus fares because you were travelling too early to use OAP bus passes?


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Mo another excuse to show those Firm Strong hands .
> I’m puzzled you’re post is timed at 08.58 and you’re watch shows 08.59 ? You’re high tech device can’t be set to the wrong time 😱.



This reminds me of a friend of mine, now, sadly, no longer with us.

One evening, sitting with several others, drinking in our local pub, we got to discussing watches. Everyone, except my pal, had a "cheap" watch, my pal had a Rolex. We then compared times on each watch, all of the cheapos had exactly the same (correct) time, the Rolex was two minutes slow. It made us (cheapo watch wearers) feel so smug!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> This reminds me of a friend of mine, now, sadly, no longer with us.
> 
> One evening, sitting with several others, drinking in our local pub, we got to discussing watches. Everyone, except my pal, had a "cheap" watch, my pal had a Rolex. We then compared times on each watch, all of the cheapos had exactly the same (correct) time, the Rolex was two minutes slow. It made us (cheapo watch wearers) feel so smug!


I don't think Rolex owners buy their watches to tell them the time... More a case of "_Hey, look at me - I can afford a Rolex!!!_"


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> More a case of "_Hey, look at me - I can afford a Rolex!!!_"


In certain areas, that would be... "_Hey, look at me - please beat me up and steal my Rolex!!!_"


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2021)

Ideas wanted to prevent numbnuts getting bored.
1. Collect and weigh the fluff in his belly button.
2. Pick all the black bits out of his toe nails.
3. Learning to fart while setting them alight.
4. Rip open several tea bags and count the individual bits to see if they are exactly the same.

Others suggestions welcome.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Mo another excuse to show those Firm Strong hands .
> I’m puzzled you’re post is timed at 08.58 and you’re watch shows 08.59 ? You’re high tech device can’t be set to the wrong time 😱.


And her post is already on the screen.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jun 2021)

Been for a very pleasant little wander, just the local parks etc. Had nice views of a nuthatch, blackcap, dipper, siskin, greenfinch, lots of newly fledged blue and great tits, swifts overhead. The local burn was looking very summery, if that’s a word.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm bored (and no I don't need you to entertain me) and frustrated, still have not received the money from the car, which should have been in my account on the 28th May and now been told on “live-chat” (the only way I can talk to them) *"can you wait until next week".*
> The bored part is until I can get everything sorted I can't be arsed to do anything.


I hope you answered "No".


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Don't you have a bus pass?, or, are you too young for that?



Yes, but it was too early to use it, we used our passes on the way home, travelling after 09:30 and we could use them.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Did you have to pay bus fares because you were travelling too early to use OAP bus passes?



Yes.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, but it was too early to use it, we used our passes on the way home, travelling after 09:30 and we could use them.


 hmm... not certain about this, because I have not had cause to do it, but, I believe in our area (Tyne-Wear), production of an "appointment letter" means you can use bus/metro before 9:30 with your concessionary pass. May be worth a check?


----------



## pawl (3 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> What a faff that was, Hospital appointment for my Good Lady this morning, routine check up, with her mobility problems she can't get in the car so it was a bus job, over an hour later, 2 buses and £6 lighter in the pocket, the appointment was too early for our passes, we arrived with a minute to spare. Not being familiar with Coventry's buses, we rarely use them, I didn't pick the best route out, we took the 3 to the Bus interchange at the Arena Shopping Park then the Hospital bus from there and saw parts of Coventry I haven't seen before. The appointment was done in a quarter of an hour, we stopped for a cuppa at the Hospital cafe then we were on our way back, this time we took the 9 going through the city centre, hopped of in Far Gosford street and got the bus home from there, far easier. Since we got back one of our neighbors has given us the number for hospital transport so I'll investigate that for next time, I suspect she won't qualify but its worth looking into.




It’s worth checking re hospital transport My sister at 90 struggled with buses into the LRI I suggested she try 
hospital transport She enquired at her GP and if memory serves me he arranged it .Once in place all she had to do was ring and book The taxis were wheel chair compatible


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> hmm... not certain about this, because I have not had cause to do it, but, I believe in our area (Tyne-Wear), production of an "appointment letter" means you can use bus/metro before 9:30 with your concessionary pass. May be worth a check?


Same here in deepest Dorset. If you have an early Hospital appointment then you can travel using your concessionary pass before 09:30


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> It’s worth checking re hospital transport My sister at 90 struggled with buses into the LRI I suggested she try
> hospital transport She enquired at her GP and if memory serves me he arranged it .Once in place all she had to do was ring and book The taxis were wheel chair compatible


A wheelchair-friendly hospital taxi would be good!

The service I used was a minibus with about 16 seats. I was patient #3 and we filled the bus with another 12 or so on the way to the hospital. We then did the same in reverse on the way back. It would not be too bad if you were one of the ones living nearer the hospital, but I lived 13 km away.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> What a faff that was, Hospital appointment for my Good Lady this morning, routine check up, with her mobility problems she can't get in the car so it was a bus job, over an hour later, 2 buses and £6 lighter in the pocket, the appointment was too early for our passes, we arrived with a minute to spare. Not being familiar with Coventry's buses, we rarely use them, I didn't pick the best route out, we took the 3 to the Bus interchange at the Arena Shopping Park then the Hospital bus from there and saw parts of Coventry I haven't seen before. The appointment was done in a quarter of an hour, we stopped for a cuppa at the Hospital cafe then we were on our way back, this time we took the 9 going through the city centre, hopped of in Far Gosford street and got the bus home from there, far easier. Since we got back one of our neighbors has given us the number for hospital transport so I'll investigate that for next time, I suspect she won't qualify but its worth looking into.


Don’t know about buses but in the Greater Glasgow area which takes in the outlying towns as well if you produce proof of a hospital appointment your concession card applies on trains. Certainly worked from Balloch anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2021)

Today I learned five things:

Our washing machine has a child safety feature
It is possible to activate this feature unwittingly
It takes a considerable amount of research to understand why the door remains 🔒 at the end of the cycle
How to activate the child safety feature
How to deactivate the child safety feature
I'm now behind schedule but the washing is done, beds changed, housework complete, solid floors steam cleaned, had lunch, drunk tea.

Allotment time has arrived!


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Mo another excuse to show those Firm Strong hands .
> I’m puzzled you’re post is timed at 08.58 and you’re watch shows 08.59 ? You’re high tech device can’t be set to the wrong time 😱.


Schoolboy error Juan, 
You're forgetting that @Mo1959 lives up in Scotland where time obeys its own rules. They even have a village that only appears every 100 years, so a matter of a minute or less is hardly unusual.


----------



## 12boy (3 Jun 2021)

I will gobble some eggs, cheese and porridge bread with Marmite and then off for the 20 mile round trip to pay for my 2 storage sheds. Some planting of veg will follow and there may be a nap in the 30C afternoon. May even run the central air for a bit.
Today it will be my Surly SS which I have neglected recently. I did a Mad Max paintjob on my Bianchi mtn bike with red primer and clearcoat and it has been curing in my van which gets hotter than the hubs of hell in the summer.
Que sera, sera.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Today I learned five things:
> 
> Our washing machine has a child safety feature
> It is possible to activate this feature unwittingly
> ...



Should that not be "child safety / OAP frustrating feature"?


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Today I learned five things:
> 
> Our washing machine has a child safety feature
> It is possible to activate this feature unwittingly
> ...


Our dishwasher has several buttons and dials. We thought it was on the blink because on random occasions the settings were all over the place and we'd altered nothing. Then we realised that the changes always occurred after we'd been looking after our three year old granddaughter...


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for a very pleasant little wander, just the local parks etc. Had nice views of a nuthatch, blackcap, dipper, siskin, greenfinch, lots of newly fledged blue and great tits, swifts overhead. The local burn was looking very summery, if that’s a word.
> View attachment 592002


Excellent. Lovely birds, all of them.


----------



## Sterlo (3 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> What a faff that was, Hospital appointment for my Good Lady this morning, routine check up, with her mobility problems she can't get in the car so it was a bus job, over an hour later, 2 buses and £6 lighter in the pocket, the appointment was too early for our passes, we arrived with a minute to spare. Not being familiar with Coventry's buses, we rarely use them, I didn't pick the best route out, we took the 3 to the Bus interchange at the Arena Shopping Park then the Hospital bus from there and saw parts of Coventry I haven't seen before. The appointment was done in a quarter of an hour, we stopped for a cuppa at the Hospital cafe then we were on our way back, this time we took the 9 going through the city centre, hopped of in Far Gosford street and got the bus home from there, far easier. Since we got back one of our neighbors has given us the number for hospital transport so I'll investigate that for next time, I suspect she won't qualify but its worth looking into.


Don't get me started on buses, one of the downfalls of living out of town. Managed to get a physio appointment for my arm rehab, as our buses only run every 2 hours or so, we had to get an 11.20 bus for a 2.00 appointment (which lasted a full 20 mins!) and get the 3.30 bus back home again, with walking we were out of the house for 5 hours for a 20 minute visit. 
If anyone's interested, I managed to get a phone pic of my x-ray. Now got to wait 6 months to see if I need another op to take the bottom part out


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes.


Enquire about using the passes for hospital appointments, where you'll be travelling before 09:30.

Many bus companies relaxed their rules within the last 10 months on this. Appointment letter may be required as proof.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jun 2021)

Just been listening to a great interview on The Cycling Podcast with someone who gets out in the day even earlier than @Mo1959 . Check out his photo’s on http://www.theartoftheride.com/, just stunning.
https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcast/the-cycling-podcast/id665713706?i=1000523629640
Here's a taster from a project he had published in the NY Times


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My blood test results were 20% of the way back to normal this time rather than the 100% last time. I suspect that I will be getting a call from the clinic in a few hours time to discuss changing my dosage...
> 
> My guess is that they will ask me to stop taking the extra mg that I take on Saturdays and Sundays.


I just had my call from a woman at the anticoagulation clinic. They want to make a temporary reduction of 2 mg a day for the next 2 weekends and then do another blood test.

The clinic has hundreds of patients in this area and the woman told me that they have seen a large number of patients with the same results as me after the Covid jabs! They think it is a temporary effect, but it is fairly significant.

Hopefully, the temporary change will get me back on track and then I would go back to my normal dose.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, but it was too early to use it, we used our passes on the way home, travelling after 09:30 and we could use them.


We are fortunate in Hertfordshire , bus passes are valid at all times for travel within the county.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just been listening to a great interview on The Cycling Podcast with someone who gets out in the day even earlier than @Mo1959 . Check out his photo’s on http://www.theartoftheride.com/, just stunning.
> https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcast/the-cycling-podcast/id665713706?i=1000523629640
> Here's a taster from a project he had published in the NY Times
> View attachment 592017


He is CycleChat member _hoopdriver _and there is a thread about it *HERE*!


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2021)

From my facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> In certain areas, that would be... "_Hey, look at me - please beat me up and steal my Rolex!!!_"


Many years ago my SiL gave me a Rolex watch , it was £13 from the back streets of Hong Kong . A very reliable watch which I used for a long time.
late one evening I was travelling home from work , waiting at a near deserted station. I was approached by a young man late teens , " got the time mate " he saw my watch , calls to his group of friends " he's got a Rolex " . I thought this could end badly for me ,so I very quickly pointed out it was a Hong Kong Rolex.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> A wheelchair-friendly hospital taxi would be good!
> 
> The service I used was a minibus with about 16 seats. I was patient #3 and we filled the bus with another 12 or so on the way to the hospital. We then did the same in reverse on the way back. It would not be too bad if you were one of the ones living nearer the hospital, but I lived 13 km away.





Juan Kog said:


> We are fortunate in Hertfordshire , bus passes are valid at all times for travel within the county.


Where my Bro lives they get free bus, local train and even the ferry.
We get a choice of.......
1. Free bus after 0930
OR
2. Discounted train fair.
Pre Covid we would often jump a bus, go to town, have a nosey around and lunch.....a pleasant day out.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Many years ago my SiL gave me a Rolex watch , it was £13 from the back streets of Hong Kong . A very reliable watch which I used for a long time.
> One late evening I was travelling home from work , waiting at a near deserted station. I was approached by a young man late teens , " got the time mate " he saw my watch , calls to his group of friends " he's got a Rolex " . I thought this could end badly for me ,so I very quickly pointed out it was a Hong Kong Rolex.


I've got a £5 Hong Kong Rolex.
Had it for 20 years or so and it still keeps good time. Changed the battery a few times.
If anyone decides to mug me (silly idea) they are welcome to it.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just been listening to a great interview on The Cycling Podcast with someone who gets out in the day even earlier than @Mo1959 . Check out his photo’s on http://www.theartoftheride.com/, just stunning.
> https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcast/the-cycling-podcast/id665713706?i=1000523629640
> Here's a taster from a project he had published in the NY Times
> View attachment 592017


Is this the same guy that’s in the forum? Hoopdriver?


Oops. Just noticed Colin already mentioned above.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> late one evening I was travelling home from work , waiting at a near deserted station. I was approached by a young man late teens , " got the time mate " he saw my watch , calls to his group of friends " he's got a Rolex " . I thought this could end badly for me ,so I very quickly pointed out it was a Hong Kong Rolex.





Dirk said:


> I've got a £5 Hong Kong Rolex.
> Had it for 20 years or so and it still keeps good time. Changed the battery a few times.
> If anyone decides to mug me (silly idea) they are welcome to it.


my concern at the time was I would get a good kicking twice , first when they stole the watch . Then again when they returned after they discovered it was a fake .


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Where my Bro lives they get free bus, local train and even the ferry.
> We get a choice of.......
> 1. Free bus after 0930
> OR
> ...


If I want I can have free bus travel and a discount ferry ticket for £1.50 return on the Oban to Mull run. I cannot use the bus for a variety of reasons but if I can get a rare car booking I take the ferry discount.


----------



## 12boy (3 Jun 2021)

Juan, your 2 kicking story reminds me of the guy who left his accordion in his unlocked car and when he returned there were 2 accordions there.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jun 2021)

I rarely read the Oban Times comic but they now report new problems. In Oban area all houses for sale are being sold for well above the asking price to people from away who turn them into AirB&B. Result is no houses for rent or sale to local workers. This means all young workers move away and local businesses cannot get staff. The same is probably happening over all rural areas.
The council are designating laybys for free campers. Ardchattan church car park is one such. The church is now disused but the ancient graveyard is still in use. Fisticuffs are forecast when there is a large funeral if the car park is full of motorhomes and it is also forecast that the graveyard will become a popular toilet area.

To clarify. This is for overnight staying and not just for a daytime stop. The car park in question is also used by anglers who have been stopping there for years.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2021)




----------



## oldwheels (3 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 592049


A friend of our local GP had knee problems and was referred to a specialist along with a sealed letter to give to the specialist. He wanted to know what the letter said but the GP refused to tell him. When he got home he could not resist steaming the envelope open. The note said “ Dear Charlie please look after my friend what has a bad knee, regards Bill.”


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I rarely read the Oban Times comic but they now report new problems. In Oban area all houses for sale are being sold for well above the asking price to people from away who turn them into AirB&B. Result is no houses for rent or sale to local workers. This means all young workers move away and local businesses cannot get staff. The same is probably happening over all rural areas.
> The council are designating laybys for free campers. Ardchattan church car park is one such. *The church is now disused but the ancient graveyard is still in use. Fisticuffs are forecast when there is a large funeral if the car park is full of motorhomes and it is also forecast that the graveyard will become a popular toilet area.*


Tourist or local, if they desecrate a graveyard they deserve to be done.

The dead have the right for their last journey to be made with dignity, and peace in their final resting place.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Tourist or local, if they desecrate a graveyard they deserve to be done.
> 
> The dead have the right for their last journey to be made with dignity, and peace in their final resting place.


One of the problems is that the council consulted nobody local and just went ahead with this announcement. To demonstrate their care for the local area two councillors attended a meeting about a contentious planning application. They both fell asleep during the meeting.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> One of the problems is that the council consulted nobody local and just went ahead with this announcement. To demonstrate their care for the local area two councillors attended a meeting about a contentious planning application. They both fell asleep during the meeting.


I'd question, and have done*, if they were really present at the meeting if they fell asleep whilst there.

*Annoyed hell out of the councillor who had to be woken for the vote.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The council are designating laybys for free campers. Ardchattan church car park is one such. The church is now disused but the ancient graveyard is still in use. Fisticuffs are forecast when there is a large funeral if the car park is full of motorhomes and it is also forecast that the graveyard will become a popular toilet area.


I just did a search and found the church up for sale on RightMove - *HERE*. £90,000 sounds amazingly cheap. I bet that ends up as AirBnB as well!



classic33 said:


> Tourist or local, if they desecrate a graveyard they deserve to be done.
> 
> The dead have the right for their last journey to be made with dignity, and peace in their final resting place.


My mum told me that many members of the Scottish side of our family are buried in there...

It's a lovely location aside Loch Etive. This photo was taken on one of my rides past Ardchattan Priory. (No, that isn't me - that's my pal Carrie!)






I think that the shadowy mountains visible in the distance are on Mull. @oldwheels will know?


----------



## rustybolts (3 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> Juan, your 2 kicking story reminds me of the guy who left his accordion in his unlocked car and when he returned there were 2 accordions there.


Tom Waites is supposed to have said a "gentleman is someone who can plat the accordion but doesn't " . His singing voice divides opinion in some quarters !


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> Juan, your 2 kicking story reminds me of the guy who left his accordion in his unlocked car and when he returned there were 2 accordions there.


Ha ha - and _that _reminds me of _this_...



ColinJ said:


> Oh, I forgot something really funny that @colly and I encountered on an otherwise quiet country lane between Stamford Bridge and the cycle path taking us back into York ...
> 
> We spotted two cars parked in the gateway to a field. Standing next to the cars were two men playing bagpipes... After we had ridden past them we discussed what we had just seen and concluded that their respective families and/or neighbours had probably banished them to the countryside for their weekly bagpiping practice!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rpif3gFFQ6g


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SNs0vKDvs0g


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2021)

Like John Prescott's fists when the eggs are flying, I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I rarely read the Oban Times comic but they now report new problems. In Oban area all houses for sale are being sold for well above the asking price to people from away who turn them into AirB&B. Result is no houses for rent or sale to local workers. This means all young workers move away and local businesses cannot get staff. The same is probably happening over all rural areas.
> The council are designating laybys for free campers. Ardchattan church car park is one such. The church is now disused but the ancient graveyard is still in use. Fisticuffs are forecast when there is a large funeral if the car park is full of motorhomes and it is also forecast that the graveyard will become a popular toilet area.


OW.....I read that a few days ago. What idiot makes these decisions. I can understand the need to prevent these CVs from blocking the roads but there must be better ways of doing it


----------



## Paulus (4 Jun 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's a bit cloudy and sticky this morning. 
Today I am meeting up with the Codgers group of retired railwaymans for a bike ride.
I will ride over to Cheshunt, 12 miles, meet up with some, then on to Broxbourne to meet some others. Then ride wherever the route takes us. I'm sure someone has planned a route🤔 
lunch and tea will be had on the way.
Then the ride home. I will post the route and mileage later on.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Sunny again today 
Yay! It's Fish Friday 
Will have to get in touch with HMRC today - I reckon I'm paying too much tax on my pension. Blimmin' rob dogs!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2021)

Yay..... its erhh uhmm ahh.....noodle Friday
Daughter and SiL coming and I will order pad Thai meals (theirs is veggie).
Said this before but the Thai buffet place is sooo generous that one portion does us both for 2 days which, for a fiver, is good value.
Its a very popular takeaway so if eg you want your meal for 1200 you have to phone at 10.00


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, quite an image on today’s front page.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rpif3gFFQ6g
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SNs0vKDvs0g



That looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jun 2021)

There’s more about it inside


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sunny again today
> Yay! It's Fish Friday
> Will have to get in touch with HMRC today - I reckon I'm paying too much tax on my pension. Blimmin' rob dogs!


If you pop on the HMRC website there's a handy tax calculator. Might save hours on the phone.

https://www.gov.uk/estimate-income-tax


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2021)

Good morning from Lancashire where it is gloriously sunny. I've had a truly awful night's sleep. Not the best preparation for today's activities.

Today is a walking day. We will largely be walking the same route as Tuesday but adding in an extra 2.5 miles to include a very high climb which offers a 360⁰ view across Yorkshire and Lancashire. We're repeating it because this is a beautiful walk our friends will greatly enjoy and the views should be spectacular. Unusually I was sunburned on Wednesday. Factor 50 will be slathered on.

I've done the ironing. Time to prepare a picnic. I will ask Mrs P to drive to the meet point as I may well fall asleep for 40 minutes in the car.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2021)

Morning. A bit dull and cool here.

Talking about house prices, there is one village in Wales where only 2 houses are owned and occupied all year round and only 1 of those are Welsh people. Allnthw rest are holiday homes and only have visitors a few times a year. It's so sad to hear that sort of thing. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Jun 2021)

Thanks for posting Flick . A tremendous cyclist, maybe a little overlooked nowadays.
Mention of the Campsies in the article makes me feel quite nostalgic for holidays cycling in the area , mid 80’ to mid 90’s . Up in the Campsies I felt I was further north in the Highlands . I also remember a great cafe/ tearoom in Drymen , fantastic scones . Oh and the fudge shop in Fintry .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> A tremendous cyclist, maybe a little overlooked nowadays


I’d be delighted if she could write an autobiography, perhaps she could title it “In Search of Pippa York”


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jun 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
It's a little cooler here at the moment so I'm going to venture out and see if my legs are feeling co-operative this morning. Thinking about my run on Wednesday which ended up as more of a walk, I think that the sudden switch to warm/humid weather probably played a part. I know that it can take a while for the body to acclimatise. Looking at my watch It is suggesting that I "run for 37 minutes at 7:55 pace", which will " Improve your endurance and build a foundation for harder training" So that's sorted then 😄
Mrs Tenkaykev and I are planning on our first trip to Eight Arch Brewery this evening, our first trip there since before lockdown. Must try to stay upright coming up the hill from the Brewery this time, last time I fell I blamed the potholes, Mrs Tenkaykev blamed that extra pint of Corbel 🤔


----------



## Lee_M (4 Jun 2021)

Morning all. Gloriously hot and sunny here in North Wales.
Off for my second Bill Gates/5g chip vaccination this morning, so will take the kit car as I don't fancy the 8% hill on the bike, although it's generally fun on the way back 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jun 2021)

Just back from my run, legs felt a lot better 👍. It was interesting following the suggested workout, when I finished it told me that I’d done a “ good job “ and that I should check back tomorrow for that day’s suggested workout 😄


----------



## GM (4 Jun 2021)

Morning all... Found myself a little job to do indoors when the rain comes this morning. While clearing out the garage I found a brand new Grohe mixer tap, so it'll be swapped over with the old one in the shower room hand basin which is dripping. 🚰

@dave r saw this on my FB this morning and thought of you, could save all your transport problems 








Have a good day folks!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2021)

Been and done the Aldi dash. Surprisingly little traffic around for a Friday.
Just enjoyed a bowl of mixed olives and feta cheese with loads of garlic.
Sat on patio and it is very pleasant**
**if I say "its nice out" who will finish it


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Found myself a little job to do indoors when the rain comes this morning. While clearing out the garage I found a brand new Grohe mixer tap, so it'll be swapped over with the old one in the shower room hand basin which is dripping. 🚰
> 
> @dave r saw this on my FB this morning and thought of you, could save all your transport problems
> 
> ...



Thats looks like fun, I like that, but I doubt I could get my good lady to try it.


----------



## Lee_M (4 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Morning all. Gloriously hot and sunny here in North Wales.
> Off for my second Bill Gates/5g chip vaccination this morning, so will take the kit car as I don't fancy the 8% hill on the bike, although it's generally fun on the way back 😁



Well I'm back, still no 5g signal though, I'm disappointed with Bill Gates tbh. I'd have liked to get rid of my phone and just communicate automatically.


----------



## Lee_M (4 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning from Lancashire where it is gloriously sunny. I've had a truly awful night's sleep. Not the best preparation for today's activities.
> 
> Today is a walking day. We will largely be walking the same route as Tuesday but adding in an extra 2.5 miles to include a very high climb which offers a 360⁰ view across Yorkshire and Lancashire. We're repeating it because this is a beautiful walk our friends will greatly enjoy and the views should be spectacular. Unusually I was sunburned on Wednesday. Factor 50 will be slathered on.
> 
> I've done the ironing. Time to prepare a picnic. I will ask Mrs P to drive to the meet point as I may well fall asleep for 40 minutes in the car.



I'm intrigued that you iron, I haven't touched an iron since I retired. What needs ironing?


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> I'm intrigued that you iron, I haven't touched an iron since I retired. What needs ironing?


My missus by the looks of her.....


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2021)

Did someone mention ironing? Crikey. Can't remember the last time I used my iron. Must be 10 years ago. It's gathering dust in the cupboard


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2021)

Proper Devon weather here today.


----------



## Sterlo (4 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> My missus by the looks of her.....


I wanted to laugh but didn't want to upset Mrs Dirk


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> My missus by the looks of her.....




She's behind you.......


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jun 2021)

Back from a very enjoyable little plod, 8.5 miles mostly along the Water of Leith former railway and along the canal, delightfully sunny, 16°, lots of birdsong. Even my legs enjoyed it


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> I'm intrigued that you iron, I haven't touched an iron since I retired. What needs ironing?



Daughter No.2 has a healthy attitude towards ironing, ie, she doesn't do any.

Her solution is (her words) "I just fat my clothes out, no wrinkles in a balloon". 

She is a teacher, thankfully, of Maths, not English


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> I'm intrigued that you iron, I haven't touched an iron since I retired. What needs ironing?


Same here.
When 'things' eg T shirts are washed they go on a hanger and are fine.
A dress shirt maybe but can't recall when I last wore one


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Today is a walking day. We will largely be walking the same route as Tuesday but adding in an extra 2.5 miles to include a very high climb which offers a 360⁰ view across Yorkshire and Lancashire. We're repeating it because this is a beautiful walk our friends will greatly enjoy and the views should be spectacular. Unusually I was sunburned on Wednesday. Factor 50 will be slathered on.


Lad Law/Boulsworth Hill? 

I walked up there with some mates once and was about to check out the view when the local midges found me! They might not be quite as vicious as Highland midges but they were definitely having a good try... I turned and ran off the hill back to the car on Widdop Road. 

Biting insects like me. In a group, I always seem to be the person that they target.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> She is a teacher, thankfully, of Maths, not English


At a fund raising event many years ago, I was chatting to the daughter of one of Mrs Tenkaykev's colleagues. I asked what she did and she told me that she was a Student. I asked where she was studying and she said " Cambridge " I then asked what she was studying and she replied " Very hard Sums "😂


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2021)

Oh dear! MrsD's on the pink stuff.
I'll get no sense out of her this afternoon!


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'd question, and have done*, if they were really present at the meeting if they fell asleep whilst there.
> 
> *Annoyed hell out of the councillor who had to be woken for the vote.


There was no vote involved it was protest meeting for local residents to air their concerns. They had to be wakened at the end of the meeting as it would be time to leave or be locked in the hall.
Knowing the residents of that village I am surprised they did not tiptoe out and do just that.


----------



## postman (4 Jun 2021)

Virgin are having problems in our area,you don't realize how much you use the net,till something goes off.It seems they are having problems allover.Don't know if it's connected to a sub station fire in our area.It's in out and shake it all about at the moment,it might be orf again soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2021)

Lovely afternoon here . Today is corned beef hash for us now that I have OXO cubes


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> *Lovely afternoon here *. Today is corned beef hash for us now that I have OXO cubes



Well just to make you feel even better, it is raining here (Welwyn Garden City)....


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Well just to make you feel even better, it is raining here (Welwyn Garden City)....




Diddums. Normally we have the crap weather and everyone says, well what do you expect from Wales, so enjoy


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jun 2021)

I’ve changed my avatar again, gone back to the 80’s again. Me riding my club’s “odd-bods 25” on a clubmate’s winter trike. His other trike was a super smart Longstaff but there was no way he was going to loan me that


----------



## 12boy (4 Jun 2021)

Had a bit of heat stroke yesterday and had to drink some GatorAid to get straight. Even turned on the AC last night as it was 27C at 9:30. It will be hotter today so I am running my attic fan this morning for a few minutes which will cool the house and more importantly replace the 50C attic air. Watering and riding will be done by 10:30, I hope. This is late July weather, not early June.
I may be wearing some 100 % cotton white dress shirts later because they protect my neck....yes I am a redneck...and wick sweat better than T shirts. I like to wear bright T shirts or jackets when riding because I am more visible (could just be a better target).
Haberdashery concerns aside it is a Xootr Swift day. It and my 'Dale M400 are my only Al bikes now and are kinda surplus to requirements. 
Be well and safe.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just did a search and found the church up for sale on RightMove - *HERE*. £90,000 sounds amazingly cheap. I bet that ends up as AirBnB as well!
> 
> 
> My mum told me that many members of the Scottish side of our family are buried in there...
> ...











It is Mull in the distance I think. The church when it was still in use. I was looking round the graveyard comparing stones and picking out ones I liked the look of for my wife’s grave. Some of the stones are so old the details are hard to make out. Either side of the gate inside there are stones lying down. Whoever buys it would be living in the middle of a graveyard and any attempt to change that would have a real fight on their hands.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’d be delighted if she could write an autobiography, perhaps she could title it “In Search of Pippa York”


There is a biography by Richard Moore published in 2007 but obviously not up to date.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2021)

I've been down the hospital again this morning, my Good Lady was fitted with a 24 hour heart monitoring thing yesterday, rather than take her down the hospital to remove it, just three clips, I removed it myself and returned it to the hospital using the car, the hospital is only five and half miles from home and it takes fifteen to twenty minutes to get there in the car, much better than the hour it takes on the bus.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> I'm intrigued that you iron, I haven't touched an iron since I retired. What needs ironing?



I've got a basket and a half full to do.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats looks like fun, I like that, but I doubt I could get my good lady to try it.


Wouldn't she trust you?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2021)

Afternoon. Just realised I haven’t posted today. Nothing much to report anyway 

Early 6.5 mile walk then just chilling and being lazy apart from putting a washing out and cleaning some bikes. Stuck the jim jams on since it’s warm and muggy as I won’t be back out apart from bringing the washing in.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't she trust you?



No!


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> No!



Sounds like my Mrs.

I am husband Mk2. I did not know Mk1, but, by all accounts he was useless at any practical things, for example, could not even light a fire.

We have been married for 33 years, I have yet to fail at any practical task in that time, but, still, Mrs @BoldonLad expresses doubt about my ability to undertake any given project, and, expresses surprise when said project turns out OK! 

For example, myself and neighbour were recently replacing (shared) garden fence. After a couple of days of work, Mrs @BoldonLad appears and says "wow, haven't you done well!", in a surprised tone. 

I despair.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Sounds like my Mrs.
> 
> I am husband Mk2. I did not know Mk1, but, by all accounts he was useless at any practical things, for example, could not even light a fire.
> 
> ...



My Good Lady is worried I'd pedal off at a great rate of knots and frighten her s******s, though that thing looks like you'd have trouble getting it much above walking pace.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady is worried I'd pedal off at a great rate of knots and frighten her s******s, though that thing* looks like you'd have trouble getting it much above walking pace.*



Too true, and, there is no way I would be deemed able to go in the right direction, or stop in time.... etc etc


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jun 2021)

morning, afternoon been a long day soon be bed time, bye


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> morning, afternoon been a long day soon be bed time, bye



Cheer up, it'll soon be Xmas.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2021)

Apparently there is an article in Road CC that out of 23 recycling helmets tested only 3 were approved. Doesn't bode well for manufacturers does it. The ones that passed are


----------



## Sterlo (4 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently there is an article in Road CC that out of 23 recycling helmets tested only 3 were approved. Doesn't bode well for manufacturers does it. The ones that passed are
> 
> View attachment 592149


That's good news, I bought the Align II on sale before christmas for £40 from Tredz. Takes some getting used to as it's the MIPS system and it moves about on your head, but quite comfortable (didn't do much for my elbow though)


----------



## gavroche (4 Jun 2021)

Apart from the short ride to the lbs this morning, it is just too hot for a proper ride so maybe tomorrow if a bit cooler. 
I cleaned the seagull's s**t off both cars before, bought some new tubes for the Trek ( bigger tyres) , went to see another grandson in Rhyl and now just cooling off and taking it easy for the rest of the day.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently there is an article in Road CC that out of 23 recycling helmets tested only 3 were approved. Doesn't bode well for manufacturers does it. The ones that passed are
> 
> View attachment 592149



Thats a bit of a contentious post for us old fogies, Careful, or you'll attract the wrong sort to this thread.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats a bit of a contentious post for us old fogies, Carefull, or you'll attract the wrong sort to this thread.




I did think twice about it, but I am sure use old facts won't resort to a fight with handbags . It takes too much effort


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats looks like fun, I like that, but I doubt I could get my good lady to try it.





classic33 said:


> Wouldn't she trust you?





dave r said:


> My Good Lady is worried I'd pedal off at a great rate of knots and frighten her s******s, though that thing looks like you'd have trouble getting it much above walking pace.


I was doing one of the Yorkshire Dales forum rides once and we came to the scary descent of the Coal Road to Garsdale Head. 






I don't usually get too worried about speed on descents, but that road is steep, twisty and narrow. The surface wasn't brilliant either... I left everyone else behind but was sticking to about 65 kph (40 mph) when I heard a whirring sound behind me and a shout - "_Coming through!_" or something like that. A couple on a tandem had joined us for the ride and they obviously felt that I was being a cowardy custard on that descent. They shot past at closer to 80 kph (50 mph). It was both terrifying and impressive to behold. The woman on the back must have had total confidence in her husband. I wouldn't have wanted the responsibility - one mistake and they were history!


----------



## Paulus (4 Jun 2021)

Good afternoon all gentle folks.
Well, what a day to go out on a bike without mudguards  54 miles in the rain.

Barnet to Cheshunt, 4 others turned up. On to Broxbourne, no one else turned up.
Back around the Lea Valley park, past some great lakes and then we took shelter in the cafe at the Olympic white water centre near to Waltham Cross. Tea and cakes were eaten. Then back home in the rain.

What a day to choose for a bike ride after all the lovely weather we have had recently


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jun 2021)

Tiring day. Got on MV Coruisk as there were no shows and so enough space. There are obviously good reasons for some people not turning up but too many make a booking and then just do not bother travelling.
Police cars with blues and twos heading out of Oban at speed as I was coming in are not a good sign but heard no other sirens so probably not another RTC. A lorry tried to take bits of Connel Bridge with it yesterday but managed not to block the bridge again. The height is clearly marked but some either do not know their height or just chance it.
Got the CUK comic and notice they announce that they have bothies. Sounded interesting but they either do not know what a bothy was or have just picked the word because they liked the sound of it.
A bothy was the unmarried men's quarters on farms and and large estates. They were usually given some basic provisions but in my father's case and probably others supplemented this by poaching. He was an expert poacher and I learned a lot of ways to catch food without getting caught myself.
There are of course other bothies now which are camping with a roof and 4 walls. Doors and windows are sometimes optional. The only one I ever used was Corrour when we took bikes across the Lairig Ghru before it became fashionable.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> View attachment 592150


That's very similar to an original artwork I've got - 'Devon Lane'.


----------



## rustybolts (4 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Sounds like my Mrs.
> 
> I am husband Mk2. I did not know Mk1, but, by all accounts he was useless at any practical things, for example, could not even light a fire.
> 
> ...


He could not even light her fire ? Hope you sang her this when you were/are still courting
(20) Jose Feliciano & Daryl Hall - Light My Fire - Live From Daryl's House - YouTube


----------



## 12boy (4 Jun 2021)

Went for my little ride and encountered a guy who used to be a wrench as we say at LBS I've gone to here in Casper. We got to talking and that got me a 30C ride home against the wind and then uphill. Still, we had a nice chat which I enjoyed more than the ride uphill.
After I rest a bit I will go marinate in sweat for a while outside. I believe we will try a new Thai place tonight which has a good rep.
Be safe and be well.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Cheer up, it'll soon be Xmas.


Including today or what's left of it, only 204 days to go.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently there is an article in Road CC that out of 23 recycling helmets tested only 3 were approved. Doesn't bode well for manufacturers does it. The ones that passed are
> 
> View attachment 592149


What about cycling helmets?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about cycling helmets?




They may as well be recycled because they are rubbish


----------



## Punkawallah (4 Jun 2021)

Nooooo!
:-)


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about cycling helmets?



wondered how long it would take , guessed who would spot it


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently there is an article in Road CC that out of 23 recycling helmets tested only 3 were approved. Doesn't bode well for manufacturers does it. The ones that passed are
> 
> View attachment 592149


Unless I am misunderstanding your post you appear to have substituted “ recommended “ for “approved “ ? There’s a world of difference in meaning between the two words.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> Went for my little ride and encountered a guy who used to be a wrench as we say at LBS I've gone to here in Casper. We got to talking and that got me a 30C ride home against the wind and then uphill. Still, we had a nice chat which I enjoyed more than the ride uphill.
> After I rest a bit I will go marinate in sweat for a while outside. I believe we will try a new Thai place tonight which has a good rep.
> Be safe and be well.


Keep these descriptions of your adventures/ daily routines coming @12boy , it’s a wonderful counterpart to stories from this side of the pond. What with Welshies bloomers , Marmite, and the correct sequence of applying Jam / Cream to a scone ( the only true way is jam first ) it can get a bit insular on this forum and your revelations of life on the other side of the pond are truly refreshing.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2021)

Question Time
Pink knickers nicker/sniffer sentenced in court, how long a custodial sentence was handed down?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Question Time
> Pink knickers nicker/sniffer sentenced in court, how long a custodial sentence was handed down?


A long stretch?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> A long stretch?


Not quite.
Two years, eight months


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Police cars with blues and twos heading out of Oban at speed as I was coming in are not a good sign but heard no other sirens so probably not another RTC. A lorry tried to take bits of Connel Bridge with it yesterday but managed not to block the bridge again. The height is clearly marked but some either do not know their height or just chance it.


Our fellow thread-dwellers may not quite appreciate the significance of that bridge being blocked. Here is a map showing the diversion...! 








PS You can see why the lorry drivers _want _to use the bridge. If they are on the south side and need to make one delivery just over on the north side, they have a 280 km round trip to do it if they can't use the bridge!


----------



## 12boy (5 Jun 2021)

I do love the differences in how we speak and write. Took the aged devil dog for a stroll up to Yesness pond 1/2 mile south of my place and took a coupla pics of wildflowers and the sunset over the pond. The pond is a popular fishin hole, and a good place to walk people and dogs.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> I'm intrigued that you iron, I haven't touched an iron since I retired. What needs ironing?



Bed linen
Shirts - I like to wear collared shirts
Blouses - Mrs P
T-shirts
Jeans/Chinos/shorts - light press, no crease
Sweaters/cardigans
PJs - nothing worse than crinkly PJs!
Depends what one wears. I really enjoy a nice shirt very few of mine will hang dry and be crease free. Goes back to my working days. Being in horticulture most of my working life was spent in old shirts and jeans. Now I'm retired doing the exact opposite is very enjoyable.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Question Time
> Pink knickers nicker/sniffer sentenced in court, how long a custodial sentence was handed down?


Dunno. Have we asked @Dave7 he seems obsessed with knickers and bloomers!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2021)

Good morning from a very sunny Lancashire. Shortly I will make a flask and sandwiches and head out to recce, again, next Sunday's club gravel ride. The route I tried last Saturday involved crossing four small streams.

Great walk yesterday though I was nackered at the end. My poor photos give a small impression of the 360⁰ panorama from @ColinJ Boulsworth Hill. The hill in the far distance on two images sloping steeply left to right is Pendle Hill, home of the dreaded "Nick ." Tried to do a 360⁰ photo for you all but failed. The small settlement just visible is Trawden.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jun 2021)

Good morning world.
Here we are again, on the cusp of another great day. 
No bike rides today. Dog walking as normal followed by domestics. The bedclothes need washing and the down stairs needs vacuuming. 
MrsP is off to meet a couple of her friends so the day is mine and the dog's.
I feel a pint or three coming on a the Mitre


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Dunno. Have we asked @Dave7 he seems obsessed with knickers and bloomers!


I object to that.
I have not sniffed knickers for errhh uhmm ahhh well yesterday when the neighbour put his hers on the line.
AND regards bloomers......there is only one woman for me


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning world.
> Here we are again, on the cusp of another great day.
> No bike rides today. Dog walking as normal followed by domestics. The bedclothes need washing and the down stairs needs vacuuming.
> MrsP is off to meet a couple of her friends so the day is mine and the dog's.
> I feel a pint or three coming on a the Mitre


Blimey.
Won't the dog be drunk after three pints ?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2021)

May I have a rant? Yes. Thank you. Tis safer in here. I know I've previously mentioned my displeasure and annoyance with MTBers. Apologies to present company.

Yesterday I spotted an MTBer in the distance on a dirt track road which would join the one we were walking on. Keep in mind we were so remote there was no traffic noise so it was hardly busy. We walked four abreast. About 200 metres beyond the track junction I heard a shout from close behind of "Can I get through" or similar. I realised the rider was right on top of us. I moved to my left towards the verge such as it was only to find the rider was coming by on the left. He suddenly swerved right at speed through the middle of our group clipping me on my right arm.

I really don't get these people. This is the closest incident I've had to being hit and it was bloody close. This isn't an isolated event, up here it happens with miserable frequency. Why not slow 30-40 metres away, call out and wait for the walkers to step aside? On gravel I ring my bell, say thank you, slow down and wait till folk hear me and often stop for walkers approaching.

There do seem to be some very special dickheads riding MTBs up here. Part of me wishes he'd hit me..... then he'd have a whole shoot load of trouble to deal with.

Sorry. Still angry now.


----------



## Drago (5 Jun 2021)

Like Tommy Robinsons right hand at a rally, I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (5 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey.
> Won't the dog be drunk after three pints ?


Thankyou Classic


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> May I have a rant? Yes. Thank you. Tis safer in here. I know I've previously mentioned my displeasure and annoyance with MTBers. Apologies to present company.
> 
> Yesterday I spotted an MTBer in the distance on a dirt track road which would join the one we were walking on. Keep in mind we were so remote there was no traffic noise so it was hardly busy. We walked four abreast. About 200 metres beyond the track junction I heard a shout from close behind of "Can I get through" or similar. I realised the rider was right on top of us. I moved to my left towards the verge such as it was only to find the rider was coming by on the left. He suddenly swerved right at speed through the middle of our group clipping me on my right arm.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with your sentiments. Such ignorant pillocks.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2021)

Sat on the patio right now. Listening to SoTS of course.
Been up for hours so may go back to bed shortly.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> May I have a rant? Yes. Thank you. Tis safer in here. I know I've previously mentioned my displeasure and annoyance with MTBers. Apologies to present company.
> 
> Yesterday I spotted an MTBer in the distance on a dirt track road which would join the one we were walking on. Keep in mind we were so remote there was no traffic noise so it was hardly busy. We walked four abreast. About 200 metres beyond the track junction I heard a shout from close behind of "Can I get through" or similar. I realised the rider was right on top of us. I moved to my left towards the verge such as it was only to find the rider was coming by on the left. He suddenly swerved right at speed through the middle of our group clipping me on my right arm.
> 
> ...




Some people are D heads and those ones do seem to delight in making people shoot scared as they go past.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2021)

Morning. Another bright sunny day is in store for us. Have a great day. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning to search for birthday presents for two of our friends.
Might drop into the Black Horse on the way back.....


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks, its a bright, warm and sunny morning, once the carer has been I'm getting the bike out and stretching the legs.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2021)

Morning. I was up with the larks and have had a bimble. Probably home before most were getting out of bed 

Nice up on the hill with Curlew, Lapwing, Black Grouse and I spotted an owl too. Not sure what breed as I wasn't quite close enough.


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bed linen
> Shirts - I like to wear collared shirts
> Blouses - Mrs P
> T-shirts
> ...


You Iron bed linen and PJs 😱. There is room in our bedroom for the ironing board to be permanently set up . So we only iron when absolutely necessary. I don't iron T shirts in winter time , because they can't be seen under a fleece


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, bright and sunny here too, forecast to hit 17° this afternoon.
Plans for today are for a little ride this morning then travel to Speyside this afternoon. The later we leave it the less traffic we’re likely to hit at Broxden and north of Perth.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> You Iron bed linen and PJs 😱. There is room in our bedroom for the ironing board to be permanently set up . So we only iron when absolutely necessary. I don't iron T shirts in winter time , because they can't be seen under a fleece



I iron bed linen, not PJs though, I don't own any, I spent two hours ironing last night.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, bright and sunny here too, forecast to hit 17° this afternoon.
> Plans for today are for a little ride this morning then travel to Speyside this afternoon. The later we leave it the less traffic we’re likely to hit at Broxden and north of Perth.


Speyside 
Send me a bottle of malt if its not too much trouble.
Ta


----------



## pawl (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Question Time
> Pink knickers nicker/sniffer sentenced in court, how long a custodial sentence was handed down?





A suspenders sentence


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I iron bed linen, not PJs though, I don't own any, I spent two hours ironing last night.


One questiom
WHY ?
Who the hell is going to see your bed linen??
MrsD would religiously iron eg handkerchiefs until I got her to see it really doesn't matter.....life really is too short.


----------



## Lee_M (5 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> One questiom
> WHY ?
> Who the hell is going to see your bed linen??
> MrsD would religiously iron eg handkerchiefs until I got her to see it really doesn't matter.....life really is too short.



I'm with you, I'll iron a shirt and pair of trousers if we're going somewhere posh and they look crinkly, otherwise I won't bother. Everything else dries neat enough to not bother.

Bed linen and pyjamas? Not in a million years


----------



## Lee_M (5 Jun 2021)

Morning all. Woken up with a headache so ibuprofen and coffee for breakfast. 

Gloriously hot already, so think I'll sit on the garden bar with the doors open, and watch the hill climb from Shelsley Walsh. 

Spent a good half hour last night watching bats in our garden. Very impressive and totally silent fliers


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jun 2021)

I iron everything, except towels as it flattens the piles

ps - Morning


----------



## gavroche (5 Jun 2021)

Bonjour. Order of the day is: take Molly for a walk, fix greenhouse door, proper bike ride on my new one, my daily two jigsaw puzzles on laptop, take Molly to Angel Bay for a longer walk this afternoon and that's about it.
Blue sky and  again today so I guess the beach will be packed . Good luck to them, I will settle to my garden.
Have a peaceful day everyone.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> I'm with you, I'll iron a shirt and pair of trousers if we're going somewhere posh and they look crinkly, otherwise I won't bother. Everything else dries neat enough to not bother.
> 
> Bed linen and pyjamas? Not in a million years



If wearing a jacket, do you just iron the front of the dirt and the cuff?


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> May I have a rant? Yes. Thank you. Tis safer in here. I know I've previously mentioned my displeasure and annoyance with MTBers. Apologies to present company.
> 
> Yesterday I spotted an MTBer in the distance on a dirt track road which would join the one we were walking on. Keep in mind we were so remote there was no traffic noise so it was hardly busy. We walked four abreast. About 200 metres beyond the track junction I heard a shout from close behind of "Can I get through" or similar. I realised the rider was right on top of us. I moved to my left towards the verge such as it was only to find the rider was coming by on the left. He suddenly swerved right at speed through the middle of our group clipping me on my right arm.
> 
> ...


Once on a forestry track I came towards 5 wimmim walking in line abreast across the whole width. I was going towards them and obviously clearly visible but not one of them would move to let me through. I had to stop as there was not room to let me pass and not one of them spoke. There are bampots everywhere.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Once on a forestry track I came towards 5 wimmim walking in line abreast across the whole width. I was going towards them and obviously clearly visible but not one of them would move to let me through. I had to stop as there was not room to let me pass and not one of them spoke. There are bampots everywhere.


Behaviour like that seriously rips my knitting and I would find it extremely difficult to keep my mouth shut when passing them!


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Behaviour like that seriously rips my knitting and I would find it extremely difficult to keep my mouth shut when passing them!


I used to find it amusing to greet peds when passing to see the reaction. City types tended to react with bemusement and in some cases what appeared to be terror that some stranger actually spoke to them.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I iron everything, except towels as it flattens the piles
> 
> ps - Morning


Does that include your undies ??
Ohh, sorry, you don't wear them .
Do you iron your own wrinkly bits??


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jun 2021)

Breakfast cooked and eaten and the IRONING done


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Does that include your undies ??
> Ohh, sorry, you don't wear them .
> Do you iron your own wrinkly bits??


Yes I do iron my undies and I don't have wrinkly bits..............as yet


----------



## Paulus (5 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Behaviour like that seriously rips my knitting and I would find it extremely difficult to keep my mouth shut when passing them!


"Rips my knitting". never heard that expression before.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jun 2021)

On the subject of ironing, the only items that get ironed are my shirts. I cant abide shirt collars that look like a birds wing. They must be flat and stay flat


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Jun 2021)

OH-NO what have we started, this could become as angry and bad tempered as N & CA The smoothies versus the crinkly wrinklys .




BoldonLad said:


> If wearing a jacket, do you just iron the front of the dirt and the cuff?


I have done that , then when the day unexpectedly warmed up I had to keep my jacket on at work.


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I iron everything, except towels as it flattens the piles


Piles ,You can get a cream from the chemist .


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2021)

The roads are heaving with traffic.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> Thankyou Classic


Don't mention it!

By the way, Thank you is the correct spelling and usage. Two words, not one!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I iron everything, except towels as it flattens the piles
> 
> ps - Morning


And less effective at doing the job they were bought for. Add conditioner, when washing them, and they're next to useless.

Owdo


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Does that include your undies ??
> Ohh, sorry, you don't wear them .
> Do you iron your own wrinkly bits??


Heat tends to aggravate piles I think. Cold compresses are the answer.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Heat tends to aggravate piles I think. Cold compresses are the answer.


Sit on a bucket of hay*, old country remedy.

*Granted, it may be harder find in a city centre, but not impossible.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> One questiom
> WHY ?
> Who the hell is going to see your bed linen??
> MrsD would religiously iron eg handkerchiefs until I got her to see it really doesn't matter.....life really is too short.



Nobody will see my bed linen, but theres something very nice about slipping between freshly ironed sheets, more so if I've not long been out of the shower.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> "Rips my knitting". never heard that expression before.


There you go. Lol. 

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rip ma knitting


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, 32 miles with warm sun on my back and bird song filling my ears, its a cracking morning for a bike ride, I've ridden my Claybrook Pava loop, and at a good pace for me, got back having averaged 14.2 mph, I don't do that very often, last Saturdays ride averaged 13mph. I was in shorts for the first time this year, needed a base layer and a long sleeved top at first but by the time I'd turned for home it was warm enough to to have got rid of both.







On the way back I rode into Monks Kirby turned past the Denbigh Arms and noticed they had got the wellies on the fence again, they put them up and the local children plant them up.


----------



## GM (5 Jun 2021)

Morning all... Just spent a delightful 45 minutes at the Podiatrist, my feet feel brand new now. I think that's going to be a Saturday morning treat every couple of months for me 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Just spent a delightful 45 minutes at the Podiatrist, my feet feel brand new now. I think that's going to be a Saturday morning treat every couple of months for me
> 
> Have a good day folks!


Not something I’ve tried yet myself, but always remember my mum saying how good it felt after going.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been for a bimble this morning, 32 miles with warm sun on my back and bird song filling my ears, its a cracking morning for a bike ride, I've ridden my Claybrook Pava loop, and at a good pace for me, got back having averaged 14.2 mph, I don't do that very often, last Saturdays ride averaged 13mph. I was in shorts for the first time this year, needed a base layer and a long sleeved top at first but by the time I'd turned for home it was warm enough to to have got rid of both.
> 
> View attachment 592236
> 
> ...


Well done. Same distance as me earlier. I find it’s just a nice distance without being too tiring. My average was up this morning too, but it was the good carbon bike that was responsible and not my legs!


----------



## GM (5 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not something I’ve tried yet myself, but always remember my mum saying how good it felt after going.




I'm not normally someone who likes being pampered but it is a rare treat though. You should try it Mo!


----------



## Lee_M (5 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> If wearing a jacket, do you just iron the front of the dirt and the cuff?



Don't think I've worn a jacket since I retired.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Same distance as me earlier. I find it’s just a nice distance without being too tiring. My average was up this morning too, but it was the good carbon bike that was responsible and not my legs!



When I was doing the longer rides 30 miles was a nice distance to the coffee stop, now I'm restricted on what I can do its a nice distance to do, long enough to make it feel like I've done a ride but short enough that I don't leave my Good Lady on her own for too long.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jun 2021)

All the domestics have been done. 
MrsP is out and about, so I am relaxing at the Mitre with a pint of Shepherd Neame Spitfire. 
They know how to pour a pint in this place.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2021)

Lunch at the Black ''Oss


----------



## 12boy (5 Jun 2021)

I only imperfectly know the first verse of this but praps someone knows the rest...
No one's happy at our house
No one ever smiles
I'm kept busy all day long
Crushing ice for Father's piles.
Jane, the under housemaid
Vomits every morning just at eight,
To the horror of the butler,
Who's the author of her date. 
Is xeriscaping a thing there? It sure is here, and in places like New Mexico, Arizona etc there are few lawns just rock, shredded wood/bark and indigenous plants watered with drip hoses. With all your rain maybe it sn't needed. 
Great new words/phrases today..bampots and knitting ripping. Shabash to Mo.
I enjoy ironing shirts and trousers on the few times a year I dress up although the BDU pants I favor don't need ironing. Rolled Tshirts aren't too wrinkly for me although I can't say the same for myself. Got a large skin on a small body.
It will be 33C today so enjoy your damned fine weather.
Be well and safe.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Great walk yesterday though I was nackered at the end. My poor photos give a small impression of the 360⁰ panorama from @ColinJ Boulsworth Hill. The hill in the far distance on two images sloping steeply left to right is Pendle Hill, home of the dreaded "Nick ." Tried to do a 360⁰ photo for you all but failed. The small settlement just visible is Trawden.


You had a nice day for it!

I must have another go at walking up there, but next time I will make sure that there are not any midges around...

Did you spot Blackpool Tower on the horizon?

I ride through Trawden a lot, after discovering it years ago on a ride which became known as _*The Trauma of Trawden*_! 



PaulSB said:


> Yesterday I spotted an MTBer in the distance on a dirt track road which would join the one we were walking on. Keep in mind we were so remote there was no traffic noise so it was hardly busy. We walked four abreast. About 200 metres beyond the track junction I heard a shout from close behind of "Can I get through" or similar. I realised the rider was right on top of us. I moved to my left towards the verge such as it was only to find the rider was coming by on the left. He suddenly swerved right at speed through the middle of our group clipping me on my right arm.
> 
> I really don't get these people. This is the closest incident I've had to being hit and it was bloody close. This isn't an isolated event, up here it happens with miserable frequency. Why not slow 30-40 metres away, call out and wait for the walkers to step aside? On gravel I ring my bell, say thank you, slow down and wait till folk hear me and often stop for walkers approaching.


Idiots who happened to be on MTBs when you encountered them. You can be pretty sure that they are _also _idiot drivers, idiots at work, and idiots down the pub!

I had a really annoying encounter with a group of them near that area. I think I posted about it at the time. I'll just have a look... Yes, here you go - speeding, arrogant, selfish b*st*rds!!! 



ColinJ said:


> Oh, and as for helping children and '_What is up with some people?_' ...
> 
> I encountered another boy out 'on the tops' once. One of the jockey wheels on his rear derailleur had just fallen out. I stopped and helped him find the bits. Unfortunately, I had forgotten to take my multi-tool out with me that day, and the boy didn't have any tools with him so we didn't have any way of putting the thing back together.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2021)

Well I've done 48 miles in glorious sunshine but..........got lost. Not a little bit lost but seriously and embarrassingly lost.

Thing is I've ridden this route twice as a recce for a club gravel ride. I made three very slight alterations in the Komoot route all of which worked. Later though something went wrong at a five way gravel junction. Went up and down each path but nothing worked. Eventually had to find some tarmac only to discover I was in central Wigan 😳🥴😳

I'll have to go over this very carefully and recce it again before next Sunday! 😂


----------



## pawl (5 Jun 2021)

I am putting this here because it concerns me andMrs both of us being retired. MrsP started to feel unwell five weeks ago I won’t go into all the details.Suffice to say three different diagnoses were done over the phone resulting a prescription for three days antibiotics than prescription for two days A series of rashes formed on her left hip which looked like the start of possible shingles these merged int one large rash Surgery contacted again Doctor requested a photo who then diagnosed a bruise and an area of dry skin I hook the phon from MrsP and said no way was this a bruise ,as the surface is rough and it started with several small rashes before merg into one Result cream for the bruise and dry skin.No way was there going to be a face to face consultation 

Eight days ago her ankles began to swell a sign of Edema Suggested that she wait a few days as Edema often resolves it self depending on the cause

Wednesday this week swelling had increased and when pressed the surface of the skin took a few second
reform Pitting Edema ,this can be a symptom of a malfunction of various body organs
Another phone consultation yes it’s Pitting Edema Appointment arranged for Friday Call back from surgery asking if MrsP had chest pains our breathing problems which she hadn’t Phone call from surgery Thursday at 2PM doctor M who is the senior partner would like to see her at 2 30 .

Result of the examination by doctor M a mass between the ovaries Now waiting for result of blood test before being called for an urgent scan at theLRI

Mrs p has been feeling unwell over the last five weeks Three phone consultations taken place As far as I can tell the two G Ps concerned we’re working from home as both numbers were not the surgery

I have a lot of respect for the senior partner but it took his involvement to get any action.

Reading in to days paper this is not a common problem missed or wrong diagnosis resulting in emergency
admissions.Several friends I have spoken to re face to face consultations are mixed Some not having a problem others.

What annoys me is three different diagnoses from back strain urine infection to a bruise

If you read that lot which has amounted to something of a rant Thanks


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2021)

@pawl please rant to your heart's content. Good luck to Mrs P and yourself.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2021)

To iron or not to iron......that is the question. I like to iron bed linen because it gives that lovely, freshly laundered feeling. Tea towels get ironed because it means they fit in the drawer more easily.


----------



## pawl (5 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @pawl please rant to your heart's content. Good luck to Mrs P and yourself.


 

Many thanks We do appreciate it


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> To iron or not to iron......that is the question.


Indeed... 





And the answer is:_* NO! *_


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> I am putting this here because it concerns me andMrs both of us being retired. MrsP started to feel unwell five weeks ago I won’t go into all the details.Suffice to say three different diagnoses were done over the phone resulting a prescription for three days antibiotics than prescription for two days A series of rashes formed on her left hip which looked like the start of possible shingles these merged int one large rash Surgery contacted again Doctor requested a photo who then diagnosed a bruise and an area of dry skin I hook the phon from MrsP and said no way was this a bruise ,as the surface is rough and it started with several small rashes before merg into one Result cream for the bruise and dry skin.No way was there going to be a face to face consultation
> 
> Eight days ago her ankles began to swell a sign of Edema Suggested that she wait a few days as Edema often resolves it self depending on the cause
> 
> ...


God knows what some GPs are actually doing just now! I think it’s bloody awful diagnosing over the phone and from photographs. Time they were starting to see people properly. How many thousands are there out there been fobbed off and not having your determination to push for better treatment. Glad at least something is being done for your wife now and all the best.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> I am putting this here because it concerns me andMrs both of us being retired. MrsP started to feel unwell five weeks ago I won’t go into all the details.Suffice to say three different diagnoses were done over the phone resulting a prescription for three days antibiotics than prescription for two days A series of rashes formed on her left hip which looked like the start of possible shingles these merged int one large rash Surgery contacted again Doctor requested a photo who then diagnosed a bruise and an area of dry skin I hook the phon from MrsP and said no way was this a bruise ,as the surface is rough and it started with several small rashes before merg into one Result cream for the bruise and dry skin.No way was there going to be a face to face consultation
> 
> Eight days ago her ankles began to swell a sign of Edema Suggested that she wait a few days as Edema often resolves it self depending on the cause
> 
> ...



This idea that doctors can diagnose from a phone call is crap, we've had it a couple of times and its rubbish. My best wishes for a quick and full recovery for your Good Lady.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> To iron or not to iron......that is the question. I like to iron bed linen because it gives that lovely, freshly laundered feeling. *Tea towels get ironed because it means they fit in the drawer more easily*.*


Shouldn't be ironed as they don't dry as well as one that hasn't been ironed.

*Easier?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> To iron or not to iron......that is the question. I like to iron bed linen because it gives that lovely, freshly laundered feeling. Tea towels get ironed because it means they fit in the drawer more easily.


_"For my ally is the Iron, and a powerful ally it is. Life creates it, makes it grow. Its energy surrounds us and binds us. Luminous beings are we, not this crude matter. You must feel the Iron around you; here, between you, me, the cupboard, the garage, everywhere, yes. Even between the ironing board and the clothes."_


----------



## pawl (5 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> This idea that doctors can diagnose from a phone call is crap, we've had it a couple of times and its rubbish. My best wishes for a quick and full recovery for your Good Lady.




Many thank davex


----------



## pawl (5 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> God knows what some GPs are actually doing just now! I think it’s bloody awful diagnosing over the phone and from photographs. Time they were starting to see people properly. How many thousands are there out there been fobbed off and not having your determination to push for better treatment. Glad at least something is being done for your wife now and all the best.




Thanks Mo.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I used to find it amusing to greet peds when passing to see the reaction. City types tended to react with bemusement and in some cases what appeared to be terror that some stranger actually spoke to them.



We make a point of speaking to every pedestrian ( cheery good morning/good afternoon/good evening, as appropriate), and, every cyclist, the same.

Some respond, but, many do not, it is usually possible to guess those who will not (no eye contact). We do it anyway, not our fault if there are lots of misery guts around, and, the occasional cheery reply makes it all worth while.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2021)

First of the home grown Strawberries.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2021)

Going out for a meal at 6.30. Can’t decide, but I think I fancy the smoked haddock and leek pie, although the venison is tempting too.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> I am putting this here because it concerns me andMrs both of us being retired. MrsP started to feel unwell five weeks ago I won’t go into all the details.Suffice to say three different diagnoses were done over the phone resulting a prescription for three days antibiotics than prescription for two days A series of rashes formed on her left hip which looked like the start of possible shingles these merged int one large rash Surgery contacted again Doctor requested a photo who then diagnosed a bruise and an area of dry skin I hook the phon from MrsP and said no way was this a bruise ,as the surface is rough and it started with several small rashes before merg into one Result cream for the bruise and dry skin.No way was there going to be a face to face consultation
> 
> Eight days ago her ankles began to swell a sign of Edema Suggested that she wait a few days as Edema often resolves it self depending on the cause
> 
> ...



Not a rant at all, they just need to do their job... properly!

I often think the NHS has forgotten what the "S" stands for!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Going out for a meal at 6.30. Can’t decide, but I think I fancy the smoked haddock and leek pie, although the venison is tempting too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 592309


What is this strange concept???

I never know what I will want until I get there - once I arrive the atmosphere, people, smells and all that stuff might change how I feel. Also, quite often you get there to find some things are not on the menu - and a specials board has appeared.

I always decide once I get the menu.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Heat tends to aggravate piles I think. Cold compresses are the answer.


So he has to sit with his a*se in the freezer?


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We make a point of speaking to every pedestrian ( cheery good morning/good afternoon/good evening, as appropriate), and, every cyclist, the same.
> 
> Some respond, but, many do not, it usually possible to guess those who will not (no eye contact). We do it anyway, not our fault if there are lots of misery guts around, and, the occasional cheery reply makes it all worth while.


Not quite the same situation but I cycled towards a group of tourist MBers climbing on a log pile. I made some remark about suicide which went down like a lead balloon. If the logs start to move you are in severe trouble. If you are lucky or perhaps not lucky you may end up still alive. It can happen very easily.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> God knows what some GPs are actually doing just now! I think it’s bloody awful diagnosing over the phone and from photographs. Time they were starting to see people properly. How many thousands are there out there been fobbed off and not having your determination to push for better treatment. Glad at least something is being done for your wife now and all the best.


My problem is that we are a branch of a mainland surgery and have a succession of different doctors who change weekly so there is no continuity. Some are keen to get to the root of a problem and others say 'What problem ?". There is one in particular who is very annoyed by this situation but it seems impossible to change the system. We have many who are keen to come and live here but NHS Highland will not cooperate and refuse to change. I had a few rows in the past with NHS Highland when my wife was alive and they just tell any lie that occurs to them at the time. Another rant. Sorry.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not quite the same situation but I cycled towards a group of tourist MBers climbing on a log pile. I made some remark about suicide which went down like a lead balloon. If the logs start to move you are in severe trouble. If you are lucky or perhaps not lucky you may end up still alive. It can happen very easily.


A photo on my recent forum walk... 






It would definitely _not _be a good idea to climb on top of that lot! 

I was out on a ride a few days later and I spotted a pile of logs twice as long, twice as high, and twice as deep. No warning signs, and nothing to hold the pile together.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Going out for a meal at 6.30. Can’t decide, but I think I fancy the smoked haddock and leek pie, although the venison is tempting too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 592309


If the smoked haddock were real smokies I would certainly go for that.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2021)

Ooh... *it looks like I am getting another bike*! 

I will be taking it down to my sister's retirement cottage in Devon and leaving it there for future holidays. I'll have to see how I get on with the tyres. I might eventually buy a spare pair of wheels and put bigger, knobblier tyres on one pair and smaller, lighter, slicker tyres on the other.

I was going to build a road bike to take down but then I remembered problems that I'd had with the bottom bracket shell on the frame that I was going to use. I was getting stressed at the thought of endless problems with that bike, and not having my tools handy down there. I'll leave it as my singlespeed turbo trainer bike.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Going out for a meal at 6.30. Can’t decide, but I think I fancy the smoked haddock and leek pie, although the venison is tempting too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 592309


The venison looks a bit dear .................


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Going out for a meal at 6.30. Can’t decide, but I think I fancy the smoked haddock and leek pie, although the venison is tempting too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 592309


I'm not convinced by the " Wee salad garnish"...🤔


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jun 2021)

I cleaned the gas stove this afternoon 
I must find something better to do for tomorrow or I'll try jumping out the window to see if I survive


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Going out for a meal at 6.30. Can’t decide, but I think I fancy the smoked haddock and leek pie, although the venison is tempting too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 592309


Shouldn't be allowed to ruin venison in that way.

Hope you enjoy whichever you get.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So he has to sit with his a*se in the freezer?


Be a bit "awkward", shall we say, sitting inside the freezer without it!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I cleaned the gas stove this afternoon
> I must find something better to do for tomorrow or I'll try jumping out the window to see if I survive


Don your climbing gear and clean your windows on the outside.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jun 2021)

Here we are comfortably ensconced in our favourite holiday cottage in Nethy Bridge, about 8 miles from Aviemore. Traffic no problem at all, plain sailing all the way.
First red squirrel sighting a few minutes ago.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Be a bit "awkward", shall we say, sitting inside the freezer without it!


Not as awkward as sitting on the office photocopier...


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Not as awkward as sitting on the office photocopier...



Wouldn't have been much in focus in the second one.


----------



## postman (5 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> towels as it flattens the piles
> 
> ps - Morning


I am in awe of the nhs,how did they work out the connection between towels and piles.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't have been much in focus in the second one.


I don't think that the man walking in would have thought of that! 

We once did a silly 36+ hour shift*** and one of my colleagues decided to amuse himself by sitting on the photocopier. He didn't break the machine, but several impressionable young minds were so badly harmed by the results that even 3 decades later they haven't fully recovered! 




*** Hint to management: It is a _REALLY _good way of introducing _LOTS _of bugs into rushed software!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I don't think that the man walking in would have thought of that!
> 
> We once did a silly 36+ hour shift*** and one of my colleagues decided to amuse himself by sitting on the photocopier. He didn't break the machine, but several impressionable young minds were so badly harmed by the results that even 3 decades later they haven't fully recovered!
> 
> ...


Is that what you're blaming?


The mess, from skin contact, is hard to clean off as well. Why do the always seem to think it'll clean itself?


----------



## GM (5 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Going out for a meal at 6.30. Can’t decide, but I think I fancy the smoked haddock and leek pie, although the venison is tempting too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 592309



I think I'd go for the Chicken Balmoral, I'm all in favour of trying local delicatses. When I was in Sydney last year I had a Kangaroo burger, very nice too.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> The mess, from skin contact, is hard to clean off as well. Why do the always seem to think it'll clean itself?


Actually, there _WAS _a recognisable imprint left on the glass; recognisable for _WHAT _it was, not _WHO _it was!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, there _WAS _a recognisable imprint left on the glass; recognisable for _WHAT _it was, not _WHO _it was!


Did you not bother checking?


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2021)

We had venison (off Exmoor), Asparagus & Carrots (from the farm across the road) and chips (from LIDL) for dinner tonight.
Homegrown strawberries and local clotted cream for pud.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2021)

GM said:


> I think I'd go for the Chicken Balmoral, I'm all in favour of trying local delicatses. When I was in Sydney last year I had a Kangaroo burger, very nice too.


I have a friend who orders whatever he finds difficult to cook at home.
I avoid scallops because they are usually dowsed in some kind of sauce which overpowers the delicate taste of the scallop. Fry lightly with a bit bacon is all that is needed. 
I am biased as I used to dive for my own scallops and never had a shortage.
We once had a meal which consisted of a huge pile of what we call prawns but mostly called langoustine elsewhere. Plus of course lots of wine.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> We had venison (off Exmoor), Asparagus & Carrots (from the farm across the road) and chips (from LIDL) for dinner tonight.
> Homegrown strawberries* and local clotted cream for pud.


Four apiece?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you not bother checking?
> 
> 
> View attachment 592339


I didn't want anything to do with it!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't want anything to do with it!


They're(bum prints) are a bit like fingerprints, unique to the person.


https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/20...is-ai-toilet-scans-your-anus-to-identify-you/


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Shouldn't be allowed to ruin venison in that way.
> 
> Hope you enjoy whichever you get.


I did. It was lovely. Settled for the smoked haddock and leek pie with chips followed by cheesecake and ice cream. Really busy and a good atmosphere. I paid this time and we might go back later in the week and Bill will pay.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I did. It was lovely. Settled for the smoked haddock and leek pie with chips followed by cheesecake and ice cream. Really busy and a good atmosphere. I paid this time and we might go back later in the week and Bill will pay.


Good to hear.
What'll you have when you go back?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Good to hear.
> What'll you have when you go back?


Hmmm. Not sure. Bill had a burger that looked really nice. Might try that. I quite like the chicken balmoral too.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> They're(bum prints) are a bit like fingerprints, unique to the person.
> 
> 
> https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/20...is-ai-toilet-scans-your-anus-to-identify-you/


That was supposed to be a top secret research project but details were leaked by a stool pigeon...


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That was supposed to be a top secret research project but details were leaked by a stool pigeon...


You'll be going out I take it?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

There's a house fire on your street, multiple appliances in attendance, do you continue taking pictures on your phone or do you move your van to allow easier access for the Emergency Services?

Why do some folk just have to carry on taking pictures, whilst vehicles struggle to get past yours.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> *I only imperfectly know the first verse of this but praps someone knows the rest...
> No one's happy at our house
> No one ever smiles
> I'm kept busy all day long
> ...


_"Our's Is Not A Happy Household" is a rugby song sung to the tune of the German National Anthem._
It appears to have as many variation's as words. 
Don't think it'd stay on site if it were posted, you'll have to make do with the title.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have a friend who orders whatever he finds difficult to cook at home.
> I avoid scallops because they are usually dowsed in some kind of sauce which overpowers the delicate taste of the scallop. Fry lightly with a bit bacon is all that is needed.
> I am biased as I used to dive for my own scallops and never had a shortage.
> We once had a meal which consisted of a huge pile of what we call prawns but mostly called langoustine elsewhere. Plus of course lots of wine.


I have never been a lover of scallops (the texture) so when we dived for them I would give mine to someone I was diving with.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Shouldn't be ironed as they don't dry as well as one that hasn't been ironed.
> 
> *Easier?


I think "easily" is correct as it is the adverb to "fit" which is the verb.

You've made me think about my original sentence which is possibly poor use of language. I suspect it should be:

Ironed tea towels fit in the drawer more easily

OR

Ironed tea towels are easier to fit in the drawer


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> A photo on my recent forum walk...
> 
> View attachment 592322
> 
> ...


I'm almost certain we walked by the very same pile of logs when we were in Sowerby Bridge.


----------



## Drago (6 Jun 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks,
A lazy day yesterday as I was recovering from our first visit to Eight Arch since lockdown began. Met up with a few friends from our Brommie / Real ale group. The “ Flaming Peaches “ food van was parked up outside the Brewery and after a couple of pints of “ Layer Cake “ a nice 6% Stout, we succumbed to the lovely smells. Mrs Tenkaykev had a “ Plant based “burger with chips, I went for the rosemary sprinkled chips and a portion of fried Halloumi chunks drizzled in honey. 
A lovely evening, caught up with friends we’d not seen in ages, put the world to rights and planned our next foray. 
have a peaceful day folks 👍☀️


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## dickyknees (6 Jun 2021)

Bore da pawb. ☀


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2021)

Hmmmmm.......I think it's a good morning. I feel we may have overindulged last night. We had friends round for a meal and a game of Canasta. A good time was had by all but I've binned the idea of heading out on a club ride. 

Cool with light cloud in Lancashire with a maximum of 16⁰ forecast. I have many odds and sods which need doing which is the real reason for not riding today. This frees up time later in the week to check a route.

I have a gravel ride to lead next Sunday. Yesterday's final recce went badly and I need to check the route very carefully. It's very strange because I've ridden the route twice and found some very minor tweaks were needed. I corrected those for yesterday but then got utterly lost near Wigan. It's relatively simple to ride through Wigan off road, somehow I emerged in central Wigan without a clue to my whereabouts.

That would have been deeply embarrassing when leading a group.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Bestest mates are coming over from Minehead today and we're all having lunch at the White Lion  
Got to take doggie for a walk down to the beach first thing.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2021)

Today is the 77th anniversary of D Day.
They usually have a large commemorative display on Saunton Sands, but it's been cancelled this year (again) due to Covid.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2021)

Morning. We had a bit of rain last night and a tad more is predicted today.

Ye God's. Did I hear someone say they iron tea towels?. Good God almighty. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2021)

Good morning peeps. 
After washing the bed linen yesterday, there was a bit of a pong coming from somewhere in the bedroom. 
Well, last night I tracked it down to my slippers. The stench coming from them was pretty hideous. 
They are now in the washing machine in the hope of getting rid of the smell. If the slippers disintegrate in the machine so be it.
No riding today, I have a Zoom meeting at 3 with our friend out in Aus.
I will be out with the dog shortly for a couple of hours.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2021)

@Drago I haven't followed your "Time to Reveal all" thread. Can I ask how things are going?


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have never been a lover of scallops (the texture) so when we dived for them I would give mine to someone I was diving with.


I know several people who just ate them raw from he shell. Never tried that myself tho'.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2021)




----------



## Lee_M (6 Jun 2021)

Morning all.

Supposed to be on a club ride this morning, woken up with a bad neck and migraine, takes all the excitement out of it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, bright and gorgeous here in wonderful Strathspey 😍


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jun 2021)

Sunny intervals and light winds forecast. Not a day to be out triking on my usual route as lots will be heading for the west coast beaches.
Somebody on FB saying the midges were out in force in Aros Park. Like walking into a bush down there they were so thick. Warm and damp with lots of tourists free camping illegally. Midge heaven.


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2021)

Morning. I was up back of 4 and out on the bike at 4.50. First circuit of Dunning Glen/Glendevon over near my home village. It's a constant 3 mile pull which is normally ok but not when I'm carrying so much excess lard!  Just over 42 miles with 2,300 feet of elevation.

Enjoying my breakfast now.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I was up back of 4 and out on the bike at 4.50. First circuit of Dunning Glen/Glendevon over near my home village. It's a constant 3 mile pull which is normally ok but not when I'm carrying so much excess lard!  Just over 42 miles with 2,300 feet of elevation.
> 
> Enjoying my breakfast now.


 
I've walked from the bedroom to the bathroom, back to the bedroom, then to the kitchen..........


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've walked from the bedroom to the bathroom, back to the bedroom, then to the kitchen..........


Better have a rest after all that!


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've walked from the bedroom to the bathroom, back to the bedroom, then to the kitchen..........



Be careful, don’t overdo it


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jun 2021)

Sterling work Mo!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm almost certain we walked by the very same pile of logs when we were in Sowerby Bridge.


I didn't think that you made it that far over when you walked to Hebden Bridge... It was taken at Lumbutts Mill, just next to one of the millponds.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't think that you made it that far over when you walked to Hebden Bridge... It was taken at Lumbutts Mill, just next to one of the millponds.


He might have been suffering from that old walkers malady, TGDL.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> He might have been suffering from that old walkers malady, TGDL.


The Gold Discovery Letter?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The Gold Discovery Letter?


Wasn't that "discovered" some years ago.
TGDL: Temporary Geographical Dis-Location

Never admit to being lost.


----------



## postman (6 Jun 2021)

Afternoon all,sorry about reporting in late.We have been having Wi-Fi troubles,it's been going on for about two weeks.But this morning we missed a zoom call because of it So Mrs P rang Virgin,she had a good talk to them,the fault has now been reported,plus the guy got us up and running,it's still working hence this post,we await repairs this week.I might drop out again like I did at 18 ha ha.Can't stop got to weed parts of the garden.


----------



## 12boy (6 Jun 2021)

Finally got done with Piglet ll, my balefill Bianchi whose rattlecan red primer/clearcoat paint job seems to be cured ok from 4-5 days inside my van where it gets to be 60C in the summer heat. I think it will be my ride today.
It was 21C at 6 am today and will exceed 30C with a hot dry wind that sucks the moisture out of everything, but at least we have central air so Mrs 12 can be comfortable indoors and we can sleep ok. 
Garden seems ok and I expect the snow peas to bloom any day now, with Swiss Chard, lettuve and Arugula available for salads. My watering system seems to work medium ok, so there is a break for watering.
Be well and safe.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2021)

@12boy beautiful bike. Love the colour.


----------



## gavroche (6 Jun 2021)

I did my first 50kms yestesday on my new Trek and was wondering why my knees were hurting on the way back. This morning, I found out why when I was looking at the bike: the saddle had dropped by quite a bit. Obviously, the shop assistant didn't tightened it enough when I took possession on the bike. Anyway, problem solved as it is tightened to the right torque now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jun 2021)

A walk along the Speyside Way between Nethy and Grantown today, absolutely gorgeous. Lunch on a bench accompanied by swifts, swallows, sand martins, and goldeneye on the river.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2021)

Done some more exercising today between the kitchen, lounge and bedroom and even stopped off at the kitchen to make some more mince pies.
Google Timeline just told me I haven't been anywhere in the last 12 days 
I really miss my car


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Google Timeline just told me I haven't been anywhere in the last 12 days


How does Google know that? 

When you say that you haven't been anywhere... do you mean you haven't been outside and all of your shopping has been delivered? Assuming that you are not self-isolating, WHY haven't you been anywhere?



numbnuts said:


> I really miss my car


You posted a while back that you barely used it, apart from for fishing and kayaking!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Done some more exercising today between the kitchen, lounge and bedroom and even stopped off at the kitchen to make some more mince pies.
> Google Timeline just told me I haven't been anywhere in the last 12 days
> I really miss my car
> View attachment 592541


You want google tracking you.


----------



## postman (6 Jun 2021)

Wonderful Sunday,did everything I wanted to do in the garden.Weeded our driveway next doors driveway and weeded his flower beds.Superb.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jun 2021)

Had a run out by car to visit my wildlife buddy. The road up to his place is ok by bike but not for a bog standard trike. Pretty rough and high in the middle with some largish pot holes.
His swallows have not appeared to nest in his garage this year and there are none to be seen around my house either.
Down the street I passed two guys with laden Bromptons probably camping by the looks of the loads. Strangely up on the main road out a couple both on Bromptons passed going into the town. They had no luggage so unlikely to be with the others. Not very common around here normally and 4 in 15 minutes must be a record of some kind.
Nice out in the sun but the wind keeps the temperature down a bit. I built a kind of porch onto my main shed which is in the sun and nicely sheltered so sat there for a bit.
Found while clearing stuff out a set of BA spanners and a couple of feeler gauges all hinged together as a set but rusted solid. Sprayed them with WD40 and 3 in 1 and managed today to get them moving apart. Once totally free I will have to try to derust them a bit. Vinegar? They are of no practical use now but were in the days of distributors on cars. Simply a bit of nostalgia which the next generation will just dump in the bin probably.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You want google tracking you.


I don't care who tracks me as long as they say hello


----------



## postman (6 Jun 2021)

Great week coming up.A walk and cafe visit tomorrow with a very great mate,Tuesday a cafe lunch with another mate,and Wednesday Harlow Carr Gardens with Mrs P and lunch at Bettys in the garden.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> How does Google know that?
> 
> When you say that you haven't been anywhere... do you mean you haven't been outside and all of your shopping has been delivered? Assuming that you are not self-isolating, WHY haven't you been anywhere?
> 
> ...


 
I know I shouldn't be like this, but I really do miss my car, and I can't move on until I get the money from the insurance company as I'm not going to sell my soul to the devil and get a loan.
I don't even feel like going out on my trike even with this nice weather, it's just like having a cloud over me all the time and anchor holding me back, but I think once I get paid I will be able to move forwards again hopefully.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I don't care who tracks me as long as they say hello


Owdo, dia dhuit, haló, shwmae, sawubona


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I don't even feel like going out on my trike even with this nice weather, it's just like having a cloud over me all the time and anchor holding me back, but I think once I get paid I will be able to move forwards again hopefully.


I do understand that feeling. Sometimes I stay in because I am worried about things, even though I know that I normally feel much better after a walk or a ride.

I would be VERY upset if some careless fool wrecked one of my bikes.

It sounds to me like you were possibly struggling a bit before the car was written off, and that was "_the straw that broke the camel's back_"!

See if you can get out for even half an hour. You'd probably feel a bit better afterwards.

Good luck!


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I do understand that feeling. Sometimes I stay in because I am worried about things, even though I know that I normally feel much better after a walk or a ride.
> 
> I would be VERY upset if some careless fool wrecked one of my bikes.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## postman (6 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I don't care who tracks me as long as they say hello


Hello numbnuts,keep yer chin up lad.love all your postings.


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2021)

I have risen first!


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks, the plumber cometh this morning, fitting a new stopcock, we've got two in the house and one leaks when it's shut.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen first!


Just when I thought it was going to be a nice day I get the smell of stale, crusty y fronts


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, seems a bit quiet here at the mo.
The usual dog walk for a couple of hours and then a bimble out on the bike later, stopping at the local grocers for some fruit on the way back home.
Our son has invited us round to his place for tea, he is firing up his pizza oven. He does make a mean pizza from scratch. 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, the plumber cometh this morning, fitting a new stopcock, we've got two in the house and one leaks when it's shut.


I think I need one of them. I was up for a pee twice last night.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I think I need one of them. I was up for a pee twice last night.


You want you're stopcock tightened?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2021)

Morning all .
MrsD is planning a trip to Morrisons this morning. 1st time she has really been out for 12 months......I will drop her off (with wheelchair) so her sis can take her around then bring her home.
AND THEN.....
My Bro and SiL are visiting and we are going for a pub meal. Not decided yet but we both fancy the "sharing platter" with various dips.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You want you're stopcock tightened?


Not by you though


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2021)

Good morning. Another beautiful day has dawned. I've been looking at our local Covid-19 numbers - cases have soared, trebling in a week. We are currently at +/-300.

Saturday night was normal. That's not really big news is it? We had friends round for a meal and game of Canasta.......for the first time in 18 months. We truly have lost 1½ years. ☹

Later I'll replot Saturday's disastrous route and try again. I need to do some allotment work first.


----------



## Salad Dodger (7 Jun 2021)

Good morning, world. 

Miss Salad has successfully bought her house in sunny Thanet, and we have spent the weekend stripping wallpaper and generally tinkering with various DIY tasks. 

Today Miss Salad has wisely gone back to work, leaving further wallpaper stripping in the hands of her aged parents. So my day will consist of DIY, followed by a quick bit of food shopping and an evening meet up of our Monday night singing group, in someone's garden. 

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2021)

Morning. Another nice day here I think. At least it's not raining so that's a plus

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, another beautiful day here in Nethy. Forecast looks good for the whole of the week. 
Feels surprisingly quiet given the reported staycation boom. Yesterday in 11 miles of very accessible walking we saw a total of just 15 people.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Looking good out there. 
Off to clean the caravan this morning, as we are going away on Wednesday for 16 nights.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2021)

Morning. Pleasant early walk done while it's nice and fresh out. Nearly 7 miles with a hill.

My old neighbours are staying in Crieff this week so Margaret is going to make lunch and we will sit out in the garden.

Do you like my castle? Lol. It's in the play area up on the Crieff Hydro's ground.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2021)

I am officially exhausted! 

Bed at 03:00. Games until 03:30. Dozed off at 04:00. Woke up every hour since to check that I haven't overslept. Now bubble pal is strumming my guitar in the room above me. I am fairly sure that the guitar is not quite in tune and it bugs me... 

Oh, now she has surfaced to make sure that I don't oversleep! 

The reason for all this fuss is that I have to go to Leeds soon to pick up my 'Devon bike'! 



PaulSB said:


> Later I'll replot Saturday's disastrous route and try again. I need to do some allotment work first.


Don't you use GPS to navigate your club rides!!? 

I got lost on a 200 km Audax ride in 2006 and once was enough for me. All new routes since then have used GPS navigation. The only times I got lost since then were when I tried to improvise a variation. 

Oops, my alarm has gone off. I must not miss the train since Venod is kindly meeting me in Leeds to save me having to go all the way to Pontefract. 

See you later!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jun 2021)

The view from the sofa just now


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this morning.
> 
> View attachment 592597


That rings a bell. After telling me a username was required and every one I tried was already in use I got exasperated and put in " Do you really want me to invent a new f---g name" to be told that was already in use. Borrowbox for books online from our local library.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2021)

It's a bit dull and breezy here now. Supposed to be a few degrees cooler than yesterday as well.


----------



## postman (7 Jun 2021)

Well good morning,you would not know me this morning,I have a decent pair of trousers on and a short sleeved shirt,very shortly I will be going out to a local cafe.I hope they recognises me ha ha.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am officially exhausted!
> 
> Bed at 03:00. Games until 03:30. Dozed off at 04:00. Woke up every hour since to check that I haven't overslept. Now bubble pal is strumming my guitar in the room above me. I am fairly sure that the guitar is not quite in tune and it bugs me...
> 
> ...



Yes, always. Gravel rides are new to me and the club. In my very limited experience gravel rides need very careful mapping and a recce to ensure they work. This particular route I recce'd with a friend and we found one major obstruction which required climbing huge concrete blocks with a large pool on the other side - all created by a property developer building the adjoining estate. My friend re-routed this, sent me the new one which I rode solo - this required me to cross four streams, walk down a terrifying descent, paddle through some very smelly mud only to arrive at an 8 foot fence erected by the same frigging developer.  I re-planned again and solved this problem but somehow accidentally altered the route much further on which left me lost despite having ridden the section three times previously.

I know where it went wrong - a five way gravel junction in the middle of Bickershaw Park.

Road rides on the other hand I plot and go. We know Lancashire like the back of our hands so it's easy to do and if a road ride goes wrong a bit of common sense soon gets one back on track. If I'm out with the OAPs we make it up as we go along.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, always. Gravel rides are new to me and the club. In my very limited experience gravel rides need very careful mapping and a recce to ensure they work. This particular route I recce'd with a friend and we found one major obstruction which required climbing huge concrete blocks with a large pool on the other side - all created by a property developer building the adjoining estate. My friend re-routed this, sent me the new one which I rode solo - this required me to cross four streams, walk down a terrifying descent, paddle through some very smelly mud only to arrive at an 8 foot fence erected by the same frigging developer.  I re-planned again and solved this problem but somehow accidentally altered the route much further on which left me lost despite having ridden the section three times previously.
> 
> I know where it went wrong - a five way gravel junction in the middle of Bickershaw Park.
> 
> Road rides on the other hand I plot and go. We know Lancashire like the back of our hands so it's easy to do and if a road ride goes wrong a bit of common sense soon gets one back on track. If I'm out with the OAPs we make it up as we go along.


Amateur! 

I twice recce'd my leg of the Wessex Ridgeway Relay and deviously tied a small bit of tape at a couple of potentially confusing waypoints. I still managed to get lost 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2021)

I went to t be crappy Co Op. Bought some salad stuff. Still a lot of traffic about.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2021)

Successful bike collection, and managed to get early train back. Will check it once home and go for a test ride this evening.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2021)

Mrs Tenkaykev and I watched a film on Netflix last night. We don’t watch a lot of TV, the Netflix and Disney Plus subscriptions are mainly used by the kids. The Film was “ Yesterday “ , a Danny Boyle film the premise of which was the main character, a struggling amateur musician wakes up after an accident into a world where everything is the same apart, but the Beatles never existed. He starts performing their songs and the story goes from there. A lovely heartwarming story with some great music.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2021)

Morning, did a “live chat” with my insurance company, same old, same old, seems like no one want to part with the spondoolies


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2021)

If I don't post tomorrow morning please send out a search party. I will be riding ever decreasing circles round Wigan and may well have met myself going the other way.

🤞🤞🤞


----------



## gavroche (7 Jun 2021)

Just got into my scruff to do some fence painting when Mrs G asked me to go with her to get some grow bags. I am not changing again so will go as I am.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev and I watched a film on Netflix last night. We don’t watch a lot of TV, the Netflix and Disney Plus subscriptions are mainly used by the kids. The Film was “ Yesterday “ , a Danny Boyle film the premise of which was the main character, a struggling amateur musician wakes up after an accident into a world where everything is the same apart, but the Beatles never existed. He starts performing their songs and the story goes from there. A lovely heartwarming story with some great music.


I hadn't spotted that one. It sounds like the kind of film that I would enjoy - thanks!


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jun 2021)

Just back from a reasonable trike ride on my usual route. Nice sunny day with a little wind. Traffic building up as I came back. The only real bampots I met was when I was driving tho' there was one when on the trike who did not know what passing places were for but managed to get far enough on the the verge to let me pass.
There is no pleasure in driving on single track with lots of traffic and they do not realise that they are destroying what they came for. Perhaps I am getting more used to lots of traffic but now just do not care if they are delayed. Locals I always give way to as they are mostly working or on an errand and not just driving around aimlessly
Campsite was not busy when I went past but they may all be out for a day run.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2021)

I was doing my crosswords on the train to Leeds this morning and a woman a few seats away was in the middle of a phone call. One of those '_speak loud enough to make sure everybody in the carriage can hear what you are saying_' calls... 

Two mitigating factors... For once: (1) She had a very pleasant voice, and (2) She could actually string some decent sentences together. So, none of that screeching "_Tracey sed WOT??? Effing SLAG!!!_" stuff that sometimes gets inflicted on unlucky fellow passengers... 

I could only hear her side of the conversation though. As the call progressed, it became obvious that it was between two people who were very close but who can't have seen each other during the pandemic. I was trying to work out if the other person was a son, a brother, a lover, or just a very good friend. Lots of "_love_", "_darling_", "_honey_" and other terms of endearment. But then, as the call was finishing...

"_Sorry, remind me - what did you say your name is?_"


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2021)

Now I'm wondering if it was an over-familiar business call, or a middle-aged woman looking for some hot Tinder-action!


----------



## Lee_M (7 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I hadn't spotted that one. It sounds like the kind of film that I would enjoy - thanks!



watched that at the cinema before lockdown, I was expecting to be disappointed, I wasnt. Very nice film.

Then again I liked the Elton John film (Rocketman) too and I know lots don't


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jun 2021)

Today’s saunter was a favourite loop from Kincraig taking in a bit of Glenfeshie and the Uath Lochans. Wildlife spots included a tawny owlet snoozing in a tree, a nice view of a perched cuckoo, and a pair of ospreys on the nest, one in it the other perched a few feet away.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2021)

I've just been having an Online chat with tech support at my ISP. Having recently " Upgraded" to " Superfast Fibre" from bog standard fibre I'm still only getting about 40Mb/s which is close to what I was already getting. The upload speed is much improved so they have "switched it on" Online chat asked me to connect to the BT Master socket which is when I disconnected the wrong cable and lost the connection. I've sent them an Email so fingers crossed for a response saying that they have found an issue. Otherwise I may as well "downgrade" and save a fiver a month.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2021)

Hello. Hellooooo...........I'm back. Bang on navigation, not a turn out of place.

Excellent news as I can now take the club gravel people out without the eternal shame of getting them all lost!!

Very hot, sweaty, sticky and dusty.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello. Hellooooo...........I'm back. Bang on navigation, not a turn out of place.
> 
> Excellent news as I can now take the club gravel people out without the eternal shame of getting them all lost!!
> 
> Very hot, sweaty, sticky and dusty.



You will be remembered much longer, if you got them lost, than if you didn’t.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Now I'm wondering if it was an over-familiar business call, or a middle-aged woman looking for some hot Tinder-action!


Some people talk like that all the time to complete strangers. I have been addressed a few times in such terms on the phone talking to people I have never met and never will meet. It does irritate me a bit.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jun 2021)

@PaulSB. Is this in your area? Knutsford Road Chorley near Wilmslow Golf Club.

If yes, this may be of interest, it is a link to a thread about a CCer who had an "accident" there.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> @PaulSB. Is this in your area? Knutsford Road Chorley near Wilmslow Golf Club.
> 
> If yes, this may be of interest, it is a link to a thread about a CCer who had an "accident" there.


No, I'm in Chorley, Lancashire this one is in Cheshire. I do know the area well as I used to work on several sites round there. I think there are three other Chorleys in the UK.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> Just got into my scruff to do some fence painting when Mrs G asked me to go with her to get some grow bags. I am not changing again so will go as I am.


Come on gavroche , your French . You don’t do scruff . I’m sure your idea of scruff , most of us would consider well groomed and stylish. .


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, always. Gravel rides are new to me and the club. In my very limited experience gravel rides need very careful mapping and a recce to ensure they work. This particular route I recce'd with a friend and we found one major obstruction which required climbing huge concrete blocks with a large pool on the other side - all created by a property developer building the adjoining estate. My friend re-routed this, sent me the new one which I rode solo - this required me to cross four streams, walk down a terrifying descent, paddle through some very smelly mud only to arrive at an 8 foot fence erected by the same frigging developer.  I re-planned again and solved this problem but somehow accidentally altered the route much further on which left me lost despite having ridden the section three times previously.
> 
> I know where it went wrong - a five way gravel junction in the middle of Bickershaw Park.
> 
> Road rides on the other hand I plot and go. *We know Lancashire like the back of our hands* so it's easy to do and if a road ride goes wrong a bit of common sense soon gets one back on track. If I'm out with the OAPs we make it up as we go along.


Okay, where's yer purlicue?

No cheating before answering.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning, did a “live chat” with my insurance company, same old, same old, seems like no one want to part with the spondoolies


Anyone willing to give an honest answer as to why not?
Tell them you have a car on hold pending the payment being released to you. Lazy work attitude and it stinks.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was doing my crosswords on the train to Leeds this morning and a woman a few seats away was in the middle of a phone call. One of those '_speak loud enough to make sure everybody in the carriage can hear what you are saying_' calls...
> 
> Two mitigating factors... For once: (1) She had a very pleasant voice, and (2) She could actually string some decent sentences together. So, none of that screeching "_Tracey sed WOT??? Effing SLAG!!!_" stuff that sometimes gets inflicted on unlucky fellow passengers...
> 
> ...


It's those _"Valley's of the deaf"_ along the route that cause those type of calls.


----------



## postman (7 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Successful bike collection, and managed to get early train back. Will check it once home and go for a test ride this evening.


Oh is that a Gillette saddle,it looks sharp.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning, did a “live chat” with my insurance company, same old, same old, seems like no one want to part with the spondoolies



So that we all avoid them, who is the insurance company?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Oh is that a Gillette saddle,it looks sharp.


It looks it, doesn't it! I didn't sit on it long enough to make my mind up, but it definitely wasn't one of those that I hated from the moment I got on it. 

Once I have done some work on the bike, I'll do a decent test ride to help me evaluate the saddle properly. I have a spare Planet X saddle I could put on if I have to. I am used to them because I have them on all of my other bikes.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> You will be remembered much longer, if you got them lost, than if you didn’t.



Thats bang on.


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It looks it, doesn't it! I didn't sit on it long enough to make my mind up, but it definitely wasn't one of those that I hated from the moment I got on it.
> 
> Once I have done some work on the bike, I'll do a decent test ride to help me evaluate the saddle properly. I have a spare Planet X saddle I could put on if I have to. I am used to them because I have them on all of my other bikes.


You didn't ride home from Leeds.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You didn't ride home from Leeds.


Venod asked me that too when I picked the bike up... TBH, it didn't even occur to me! I usually avoid cycling in built-up areas as much as possible so I avoid Leeds, Bradford, Halifax etc.

I was going to take my CAADX to a bike shop in Blackburn to have its fork replaced but have put that off until their Covid situation improves. It DID cross my mind to cycle back from there but I probably won't, given that the return fare on the train is only a few pence more than the single and there are other more scenic routes that I would prefer to do.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Venod asked me that too when I picked the bike up... TBH, it didn't even occur to me! I usually avoid cycling in built-up areas as much as possible so I avoid Leeds, Bradford, Halifax etc.
> 
> I was going to take my CAADX to a bike shop in Blackburn to have its fork replaced but have put that off until their Covid situation improves. It DID cross my mind to cycle back from there but I probably won't, given that the return fare on the train is only a few pence more than the single and there are other* more scenic routes *that I would prefer to do.


The A58 out of Lancashire?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2021)

Wonder who'll be the first to rise.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Okay, where's yer purlicue?
> 
> No cheating before answering.


I've no idea so I'm going to cheat in a minute.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Okay, where's yer purlicue?
> 
> No cheating before answering.




Very good.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> You will be remembered much longer, if you got them lost, than if you didn’t.


Very true and some never let you forget either.  

Oh the joys of club cycling.........


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> The A58 out of Lancashire?



To Halifax and Leeds? 



classic33 said:


> Wonder who'll be the first to rise.



To the bait or unable to sleep? Geez the birds are noisy this morning. Time for a brew and a doze.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2021)

Crap sleep and saw every hour before eventually dozing for a bit between 4 and 5. Up now and will maybe bimble soon. Won’t be far.


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2021)

Like a virus in China, I have risen!


----------



## dickyknees (8 Jun 2021)

Bore da pawb. Overcast & cloudy here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks,
A glorious sunny day, and quite a full one. I’ve already made coffee and watered the plants. Black bin day and vegbox then we’re off to the Black Bear in Wool. We’re reduced in number this visit as one of the lads is away in Cornwall. A table in the garden awaits and there’s a couple of new beers on for us to sample 🍺🍺


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2021)

A nice relaxed 22 mile bimble which I enjoyed. Freshen up now and have breakfast. 

More overcast today so might not get too warm.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2021)

Good morning people, it a fine sunny morning, my Good Ladies carer was here at twenty to seven, I had breakfast and had a line full of washing out before half seven. We had a good evening down the club yesterday, we met up with the Brother In law and his Wife for a chat, a drink and a game or two of Bingo, I won a tenner. Before we would use the car, pick them up and drop them off on the way, last night we walked down and caught the bus back, thats the first time we've walked it, takes about twenty five minutes and gives me a good work out pushing the wheel chair.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2021)

Morning. A bit over cast here and a tad cool but hoefully it will warm up soon.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (8 Jun 2021)

Good morning all from a sunny Barnet. 
A nice day for a long dog walk and a bike ride, plus all things outdoors. 
The grass was cut yesterday as it's growing at quite incredible rate. Some more of the bedding plants I grew finally got in the borders and the last of the tomatoes finally made it into the ground.
Another day in paradise beckons


----------



## Dirk (8 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

A Numbnuts sort of day today- not much on. 
Got to fill the CRV up with diesel and get a bit of shopping, and that's about it.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2021)

And another one.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2021)

Hello people! The sun is shining, skies are blue, not a breath of wind which means it's Tuesday, housework, washing (whites are on already), change beds, etc.

Hopefully get on to the allotment later. My rear wheel on the Kinesis needs investigating as it slowly deflated during yesterday's ride. A couple of weeks ago I found it fully deflated while hanging on the garage wall. I think my efforts at reseating it were inadequate.

Tonight is club training loops. This involves groups setting off at five minute intervals. Riders choose the group to ride with. Fastest group out first. The idea is if one gets spat out the back another group is following which one can join.

The lady I helped significantly improve her riding during 2020 is reporting fantastic averages - 20+ over 27 miles. Delighted for her. She's 58 and a relative newbie.

I haven't been for two years. I want to see if I can still hack it. I fully expect to get smashed - 18? Yep I can do that. 19? Possibly. 20+? Good grief


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, promises to be another warm day today. Currently sat watching another squirrel.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jun 2021)

Overcast but dry with a slight wind. Off for more bloods taken this morning but no idea what they are looking for this time. One locum says no reason for anything to be done and the next one wants the full works. One says no reason for a chest xray and following week get told to arrange a chest xray.
Got summoned for a hearing test at Craignure when I told them I did not want to drive to Craignure just for that and in any case I was off island. Craignure is a ferry terminal and nothing much else so really a 42 mile drive for a 15 minute appointment.
The hospital being built at Craignure caused a lot of ill feeling and was clearly driven by housing developers who eyed up the old site in Salen for housing.
Somebody has been fiddling with the web cam at Craignure and now it does not show the head of the pier but only the middle bit of any queue. It also showed people sitting at a table drinking so perhaps there were objections.
Just looked at the web cam again and the table can still be seen and it is raining heavily there but dry here.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> To Halifax and Leeds?
> 
> To the bait or unable to sleep? Geez the birds are noisy this morning. Time for a brew and a doze.


Through Sowerby Bridge as well.


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, promises to be another warm day today. Currently sat watching another squirrel.


If you were from the Tennessee mountains that 🐿 would be lunch .


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2021)

OK, which one of you broke the internet? I love that the BBC has it as BREAKING news!! 😃

BBC News - Huge parts of internet currently offline
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-57399628


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2021)

I've walked to the co-op and the chemist highlight done and dusted........can't wait until tomorrow


----------



## Paulus (8 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK, which one of you broke the internet? I love that the BBC has it as BREAKING news!! 😃
> 
> BBC News - Huge parts of internet currently offline
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-57399628
> ...


I only put the kettle on this morning, surely not me?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2021)

It's scorchio here now. 

Mr WD is doing the lunch....god knows what it is


----------



## Dirk (8 Jun 2021)

Gorgeous sunny day here on Devon's Gold Coast. 
Went into town this morning for a bit of shopping and to fill the car up. Currently I'm sitting in the garden, soaking up the rays and supping a very pleasant cold IPA ( on my 3rd one - but don't tell MrsD!)





New neighbour popped round to get details of code for internet provider, which means I'll get £1.25 a month off my bill when he signs up.
Just called my gardener to arrange for him to cut the lawns in 2 weeks time just before we get back home.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, promises to be another warm day today. Currently sat watching another squirrel.


Would you like to borrow my air rifle ?


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK, which one of you broke the internet? I love that the BBC has it as BREAKING news!! 😃
> 
> BBC News - Huge parts of internet currently offline
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-57399628
> ...



I wonder how many are now having to talk to their partners.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jun 2021)

I have posted this elsewhere, but these Canada geese and Goslings walked past my house this morning. 
Several neighbours shepherded them back to a local park where there are other wild fowl and a good sized pond.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> Several neighbours shepherded them back to a local park where there are other wild fowl and a good sized pond.


If they enjoy fowl-herding that much, tell them to ride _The (Morecambe) Bay Way _- the locals have a problem which they need some help with... 






That's my bubble pal, trying to pluck up the courage to break through the feathery blockade!


----------



## gavroche (8 Jun 2021)

I got up early this morning , 7.30 , as I was going for a ride with my stepson who is on holiday this week. We did 32 miles , Me on my Trek and He on his cheat bike ( ebike). Of course, at every hill, he left me behind but I enjoyed the ride. He doesn't like riding on his own so he relies on me to accompany him. I offered to do a 40 miles + next time on condition that he uses his proper bike but he refused. He really likes his cheat bike I think. We are planning to do the Tour de Mon in August ( 46 miles) and he says he will use his proper bike then. I reckon he needs to do some training first.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> I got up early this morning , 7.30 , as I was going for a ride with my stepson who is on holiday this week. We did 32 miles , Me on my Trek and He on his cheat bike ( ebike). Of course, at every hill, he left me behind but I enjoyed the ride. He doesn't like riding on his own so he relies on me to accompany him. I offered to do a 40 miles + next time on condition that he uses his proper bike but he refused. He really likes his cheat bike I think. We are planning to do the Tour de Mon in August ( 46 miles) and he says he will use his proper bike then. I reckon he needs to do some training first.



Yet another mention of your new bike!

Well done.

I am only jealous


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Would you like to borrow my air rifle ?


Only for a grey


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Only for a grey


Oh yes.....100%


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jun 2021)

Today’s walk a little loop into Glen Brown from Tomintoul. Everything looking gorgeous. Lots of lapwing and curlew.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2021)

Nearly bedtime, can't wait for tomorrow..............


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2021)

A lovely day out. Scenic train ride to Wool and sat in the garden of the Black Bear supping pints of Crafty Fox. Mrs Tenkaykev and I had the deep fried Falafels in a wholemeal baguette with salad and chips. I was feeling absolutely stuffed and struggling to finish my pint. The landlady came to collect the plates and asked if we’d like pudding. “ I’m full up” I said, to which she replied “ oh that’s a shame, there’s a Pear and Apple crumble just come out the oven”. I had it with custard 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A lovely day out. Scenic train ride to Wool and sat in the garden of the Black Bear supping pints of Crafty Fox. Mrs Tenkaykev and I had the deep fried Falafels in a wholemeal baguette with salad and chips. I was feeling absolutely stuffed and struggling to finish my pint. The landlady came to collect the plates and asked if we’d like pudding. “ I’m full up” I said, to which she replied “ oh that’s a shame, there’s a Pear and Apple crumble just come out the oven”. I had it with custard 😁


Funny how you can always squeeze in a pudding.  I love crumble and custard too.


----------



## 12boy (8 Jun 2021)

My neighbor came over and helped me work on the 6 tons of gravel that manifested at 9 am in my driveway. Got about 1/2 in place on the gravel paths in the back yard although a little smoothing out is needed. Lot more fun with some help. When we quit we had a smoothie at the local coffee place which was nice and cool. Here's a couple pics of what 6 tons of pea gravel looks like.
Be safe and well.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> My neighbor came over and helped me work on the 6 tons of gravel that manifested at 9 am in my driveway. Got about 1/2 in place on the gravel paths in the back yard although a little smoothing out is needed. Lot more fun with some help. When we quit we had a smoothie at the local coffee place which was nice and cool. Here's a couple pics of what 6 tons of pea gravel looks like.
> Be safe and well.


Doesn't look that bad. Onwards to day two.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Nearly bedtime, can't wait for tomorrow*..............


*Minus 2 hours, 45 minutes and counting


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A lovely day out. Scenic train ride to Wool and sat in the garden of the Black Bear supping pints of Crafty Fox. Mrs Tenkaykev and I had the deep fried Falafels in a wholemeal baguette with salad and chips. I was feeling absolutely stuffed and struggling to finish my pint. The landlady came to collect the plates and asked if we’d like pudding. “ I’m full up” I said, to which she replied “ oh that’s a shame, there’s a Pear and Apple crumble just come out the oven”. I had it with custard 😁



Reminds me of a trip to an Italian restaurant many years ago, our Lads put away a large amount of pasta then pushed the plates away and both said I'm stuffed Dad, but they both found room when the waiter came round talking about Italian ice cream.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2021)

Locally Covid cases have doubled again to 500. Guidance is no travel outside of Lancashire. We're in the shoot once again.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Locally Covid cases have doubled again to 500. Guidance is no travel outside of Lancashire. We're in the shoot once again.


Not good news.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2021)

Gosh! First today. Well good morning from another beautiful day in Lancashire. Truly awful sleep and I will try for a doze shortly.

Out for a ride with my eldest boy today. I'll take him for a scenic loop to the Ribble Valley and coffee at a favourite cafe. Hopefully I won't feel quite as nackered at 10.00 as I do now. 😃

Listening to people chat yesterday the local mood is grim regarding the new guidance for Lancashire. Friends who have respected the rules, guidance etc. from the start have had enough. It's clear they will carry on as normal. While I have lots of sympathy for them I can't agree so kept my mouth firmly 🤐


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Locally Covid cases have doubled again to 500. Guidance is no travel outside of Lancashire. We're in the shoot once again.


Yes, quite scary isn't it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks,
An early walk into Poole for an Eye Test this morning, then straight back as the lady is coming to service the boiler. It’s overcast at the moment but quite humid. 
take care folks ☀️👍


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, quite scary isn't it.


Yes, but something I expected to happen. Must admit though I thought it would result from the easing of lockdown rather than a new variant.

Really had to bite my tongue last night as I don't want to fall out with friends who are clearly very unhappy.


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, but something I expected to happen. Must admit though I thought it would result from the easing of lockdown rather than a new variant.
> 
> Really had to bite my tongue last night as I don't want to fall out with friends who are clearly very unhappy.


I understand where you are coming from. Myself & MrsD echo your thoughts.
We were discussing "variants" yesterday. Part of me is asking why we cannot get help with long Covid.
On the other hand WHICH VARIATION are we suffering from ???
Even this morning I was sat here at 0530, body shaking, sweating and legs like jelly.
There are people far worse than me eg 6 feet under but it is proving a real b*stard for NHS to deal with.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2021)

Good morning all .
Felt rough earlier but coming around now.
May do an Aldi dash at 0745......nothing desperately needed but it will give me a goal.
Urgent job to do......toe nail cutting .
I can scratch my back with mine and MrsDs bad back means she can't reach to do her own.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2021)

Just listening to radio 2 and Zoe Ball was saying she had her bush trimmed yesterday


----------



## Paulus (9 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just listening to radio 2 and Zoe Ball was saying she had her bush trimmed yesterday


I heard that too. There seemed to be a lot of it going on.

Good morning world, it's going to be a warm one, so shall be out with the dog very soon while it's a bit cooler. 



PaulSB said:


> Yes, but something I expected to happen. Must admit though I thought it would result from the easing of lockdown rather than a new variant.
> 
> Really had to bite my tongue last night as I don't want to fall out with friends who are clearly very unhappy.


I feel we're not being told the whole truth though, again.
Who is getting the variant.
Is it vaccinated people, which means we are totally farked. Or is it people who have declined, or those who travelled abroad and came back with it from a red or amber listed country. Or those younger persons who are yet to be vaccinated? 
Once again we are not being the facts.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2021)

Good morning all


----------



## Dirk (9 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Hitching up in a couple of hours and heading up the M5 to Gloucestershire. Forecast is looking good for the next fortnight, at the moment. 
Here's one for @Mo1959


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hitching up in a couple of hours and heading up the M5 to Gloucestershire. Forecast is looking good for the next fortnight, at the moment.
> Here's one for @Mo1959
> View attachment 592961


I think I might have lost it in sweat this morning. Slowest 10k ever as it was so humid. The legs normally feel heavy at the best of times but felt like I was wearing lead diving boots today. Still gives me a buzz knowing I've done it though.

Enjoying my cereal with nice cold milk now.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2021)

Morning all. Dull and overcast here.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Lee_M (9 Jun 2021)

Morning all, very hot and sunny already in North Wales. 
Think I'll give the bike a miss and brew some beer. I've had the grains in my brew shed for a month, so better get to it before the mice discover it.


----------



## pawl (9 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hitching up in a couple of hours and heading up the M5 to Gloucestershire. Forecast is looking good for the next fortnight, at the moment.
> Here's one for @Mo1959
> View attachment 592961




Nice one Waiting for dave r to respond with his latest Face Book gem 💎


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2021)

Virtually no wind but lots of water falling from the sky. Indoors day and lots to do. I am however not going to do any of it as cannot be bothered.
Loads of camping gear to sort out. I am not likely to be camping again so it will have to go somewhere. The next generation can sort it out. When I sold the motorhome I got one of those pop up tents which are probably designed more for festival use. It pops up nicely and looks ok with good headroom and sufficient for any summer use but folding it again to fit into the bag is a problem I have not yet mastered.
Talking to our practice nurse yesterday and her opinion is that covid is here to stay and we need to learn to live with it.
We also discussed the problem of rotating doctors and I described one as " a patter merchant". She just laughed and said I could say that but she could not possibly comment.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2021)

Vehicle tax reminder in so just paid it right away in case I forget. Only £30 so won't break the bank.


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Jun 2021)

My house smells .......awful. Yesterday I microwaved some Kippers , so I admit the microwave and kitchen were a bit wiffy this morning. While I was in the shower Mrs JK decided to deal with it . Take 1 frozen lemon put in microwave and then forget it’s there. Result no fish smell, cremated lemon smell instead . .


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Vehicle tax reminder in so just paid it right away in case I forget. Only £30 so won't break the bank.


You must own a gas guzzler, mine is only £20 .


----------



## gavroche (9 Jun 2021)

Good morning all. Sitting on my armchair for the last time today. Our new three piece suite is coming next Monday. We advertised our old leather one ( still good for a few more years yet) on an animal auction and the proceeds will go towards helping animals. Anyway, it is sold now and the new owners are coming this morning to pick it up so we will have nowhere to sit in the lounge until next Monday. 
Luckily, we have a small lounge upstairs which will do until then. 
No ride today but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## gavroche (9 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> You must own a gas guzzler, mine is only £20 .


You must have a gas guzzler too, mine is £0.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> You must have a gas guzzler too, mine is £0.


Not a gas guzzler, but an emission monster.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2021)

Mines £30 a year as well, 10 year old Suzuki Swift.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> You must own a gas guzzler, mine is only £20 .



Mine is zero. Rather surprising, since it is a 1.5 diesel. They still send out a notification each year, and, you have to go through the motions on their website.


----------



## GM (9 Jun 2021)

Morning all...Got reminded on my FB this morning that it was 11 years ago when I was a young 61 year old that I rode to Paris. Would be great to do it again one day when it's safe.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Mine is zero. Rather surprising, since it is a 1.5 diesel. They still send out a notification each year, and, you have to go through the motions on their website.



Thats the same as my Step Sons Fiesta, I think its just to let them know the cars still on the road.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2021)

Not nice here. Thought it was misty. Turns out it's very fine rain


----------



## gavroche (9 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Mine is zero. Rather surprising, since it is a 1.5 diesel. They still send out a notification each year, and, you have to go through the motions on their website.


We may have the same model then, Renault Captur 1.5 dci.


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Jun 2021)

Dental checkup this afternoon. I had an email reminder for my checkup a month ago , this morning I got round to phoning for an appointment, “ we have a cancellation, can you come in at 2pm ” .
I was expecting a long wait for an appointment. I have been a patient at the same practice for over 40 years ,and with the same dentist for at least 35 of those years. My Dentist is now winding down towards retirement and only working 2 days a week. I know totally inconsiderate , I can retire but I don’t see why my dentist should be allowed to retire.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jun 2021)

A lovely walk in the sunshine and I took the path alongside the bay. Tide was quite a way out, Lots of cyclists and a few E scooters wizzing to work. Eye test was a breeze, no change from a couple of years ago. I have varifocals with high index and light reactive lenses, I jokingly asked if the lady could “ upsell “ me anything but she explained that the thinner lenses were already included in the price. 😎
New specs will be very lightweight as there’s a fair bit of titanium in the frame, much like Mrs Tenkaykev’s left knee and one of my Brommies 😁


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> You must own a gas guzzler, mine is only £20 .


Cannot remember exactly but mine is about £170 I think.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Mine is zero. Rather surprising, since it is a 1.5 diesel. They still send out a notification each year, and, you have to go through the motions on their website.


Seems rather strange. Mine is a 1.6 turbo diesel and while I cannot remember exactly cost about £170. May be a bit less but not by much.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2021)

Just been to check and in fact I paid £155 for annual VED on a 64 reg 1.6 turbo diesel.


----------



## pawl (9 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> View attachment 592974


----------



## pawl (9 Jun 2021)

Nice one👍👍👍


----------



## gavroche (9 Jun 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/CkAq26TO83A

Just found this on Youtube for you to look at @ColinJ . Enjoy.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> View: https://youtu.be/CkAq26TO83A
> 
> Just found this on Youtube for you to look at @ColinJ . Enjoy.



They definitely did a good job of 'selling' the town - those drone shots are amazing!

It really does look lovely here at this time of year with all of the greenery (@12boy! ), but if they had taken the same shots in the winter with bare trees, brown hillsides and murky skies... not quite so nice!


----------



## Dirk (9 Jun 2021)

The Eagle has landed.







Only ones on site - suits us!
Dinner is on the go and the beer is chilling in the fridge. 
Nice view of @welshdragon land across the estuary - think it might be Chepstow.......but that's our lot innit?


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed.
> 
> View attachment 593017
> 
> ...


Tell the truth Dirk , there was a mass exodus when you arrived.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jun 2021)

Mrs Tenkaykev wandered down to Big Tesco to get a few things. I was having a rest but then decided to head out on " Badger", the Brommie with the rack and the new child seat, I wanted to check handling before using it with our granddaughter. It is a bit strange as the child's saddle impinges slightly on the inner thighs. I deliberately had the saddle height lower than normal as I wanted to be able to quickly put both feet down firmly on the ground without needing to lean the bike. I can see that a different pedalling style will be necessary with my legs skewed outward to allow room for granddaughter to sit between them. I met Mrs Tenkaykev outside Tesco and loaded up a pack of 18 toilet rolls on the rear rack and cycled back at walking pace.
Quite a pleasant little tootle


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Just been to check and in fact I paid £155 for annual VED on a 64 reg 1.6 turbo diesel.


I have a Czech Audi . 64 plate with a 1.6 VW turbo diesel and it’s only £20 . Very strange .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jun 2021)

A belated Good Day all. Started with light rain then very overcast and humid now brightening up a bit.
Today’s walk a circuit around Grantown. Lots of curlew about. Our lunch stop, a bench on the Spey, turned out to be overlooking a dipper nest, nice to watch them flying to and fro. Later we spotted a goldeneye with chicks, three of them.


----------



## postman (9 Jun 2021)

Back from a visit to Harlow Carr Gardens,it was lovely to walk through shaded woodland,the gardens are looking good.Plenty of space as they are limiting number via a booking system I think Mrs P put the day together.Finished off with a visit to Bettys on-site,one club sarnie and a latte,what a life.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2021)

I've been for a walk this afternoon, put my Good Lady into her wheel chair and pushed her down Beake Avenue, across Holbrook park and home up Holbrook lane and Wheelwright Lane. A pleasant stroll on a warm, bright and sunny afternoon.


https://ridewithgps.com/routes/36352667


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> I heard that too. There seemed to be a lot of it going on.
> 
> Good morning world, it's going to be a warm one, so shall be out with the dog very soon while it's a bit cooler.
> 
> ...


All the facts are out there. The vast majority of the cases needing hospital care have not been vaccinated and the vast majority of them are a lot younger than in the past . This means they need less invasive treatment because they are just less ill. Also the small minority of vaccinated people that have been admitted to hospital also have less severe symptoms. The early reports are the NHS ( not this government) believe the link between number of cases to hospital admissions/deaths has been broken by the vaccination program. 
But that’s why all the experts want the government to put off the date of getting rid of all the COVID regulations for two weeks to a month to make sure all the over fifties have had both jabs and the 25 to 29s have their first . Fingers crossed it all goes to plan .


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Just been to check and in fact I paid £155 for annual VED on a 64 reg 1.6 turbo diesel.



Same here . Think I paid £155 on a 68 reg Peugeot 308 1.5 turbo diesel that’s Euro 6 compliant.
I am just surprised any diesel is Zero rated unless it’s a classic car. 😀 
At least it will give me something to google this evening 😂


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> We may have the same model then, Renault Captur 1.5 dci.


 we do indeed 66 Reg.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Just been to check and in fact I paid £155 for annual VED on a 64 reg 1.6 turbo diesel.



Mine is a 1.5Hdi, 66 Reg, Euro 6 compliant. It is a Renault, but, since just about everything under the bonnet has a Nissan badge on it, Isuspect the ENgine is Nissan (Duke, Note, etc)


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I have a Czech Audi . 64 plate with a 1.6 VW turbo diesel and it’s only £20 . Very strange .


Mine is a Peugeot Partner but don't see why that should make it different.


Exlaser2 said:


> Same here . I paid £155 on a 68 reg Peugeot 308 1.5 turbo diesel that’s Euro 6 compliant.
> I am just surprised any diesel is Zero rated unless it’s a classic car. 😀
> At least it will give me something to google this evening 😂


Mine is probably the same engine just bored out a bit more.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2021)

Don't know what happened to our 23° sunny day......its been cloudy, miserable and quite cool.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not nice here. Thought it was misty. Turns out it's very fine rain



Can I just mention, it is gloriously sunny here (Norfolk), and 26C


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2021)

I have text messaging set up from Calmac about ferry problems which when I could get on a ferry was very helpful. It can however get a bit of a nuisance but I still keep it going for the rare occasions I can get a booking. 
Today there was a medical emergency on board and they turned back to Oban which meant the ferry was then 2 hours behind schedule. This would affect all the other destinations as well of course as they only have 2 linkspans. The annoyance comes when they keep on giving unnecessary updates and even make mistakes in them which they then correct when they realise or mebbe somebody points out the error.
It is helpful tho' to tell travellers that other connecting services are sorted to wait for them. If needed they will even lay on a taxi at Calmac expense.
There was an occasion in the past when they waited half an hour for an ambulance fighting it's way through the tourist traffic. A tour guide complained bitterly and loudly that his charges were going to be late for dinner. He has never been seen on Mull again for some strange reason.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2021)

Excellent ride out with my lad today. His climbing has improved enormously and I'm still a bit off form on hills. He waited for me.

So:

I think to myself who left that just there? I'm feeling a bit stunned laid on the ground with the bike on top of me and wondering what's happened. Hmmm that's a car. Then a voice asks "Are you OK?"

BUGGER! The car owner is sat in the driver's seat. I have ridden in to the back of her car.  Deep embarrassment follows. Only a small amount of blood.

Note to self; keep your bloody head UP stupid! 😂

Mind you it's a stupid place to park and the road is normally clear.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Can I just mention, it is gloriously sunny here (Norfolk), and 26C




No. You cannot.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2021)

We now have Scotch Mist which is more like solid water rather than puny rain drops. So it does not look as bad but in practice makes you much wetter faster than normal rain.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jun 2021)

Morning afternoon evening, been a long day soon be bedtime again


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Excellent ride out with my lad today. His climbing has improved enormously and I'm still a bit off form on hills. He waited for me.
> 
> So:
> 
> ...


Glad your ok .
At least you didn't do this 😂


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Excellent ride out with my lad today. His climbing has improved enormously and I'm still a bit off form on hills. He waited for me.
> 
> So:
> 
> ...


This was Paul rehearsing for today's accident...


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2021)

I love how they are examining the car for damage, rather than the rider, and how completely unbothered the woman on the bike is... The man obviously does it so often that she has got used to it!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> This was Paul rehearsing for today's accident...



Yep. From this practice run I learnt 8mph uphill is the more desirable speed when riding in to a car!!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning afternoon evening, been a long day soon be bedtime again


Where'sthbin, wotsthabindoin.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep. From this practice run I learnt 8mph uphill is the more desirable speed when riding in to a car!!


I _dream_ of 8 mph uphill! 

Well, I suppose it depends how steep it is... I could do roughly 8 mph on a 5% gradient. 10% and I'd be doing more like 4 mph. 15%, 2.5 mph. On 20+% I would be going so slowly that it would be a question of desperately trying to keep my balance!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2021)

Weather permitting, whose going to be watching the partial eclipse today? 
Start in the UK is 10:07 BST(UTC+1).

Expect 20% of the sun blocked in the south of the country, to 30% in Scotland.


----------



## 12boy (10 Jun 2021)

Beautiful day so far, little wind and a high of only 33.33C. Most of today will be at the cancer clinic but I should be able to get a couple of hours on the bike in. The balance of the gravel will wait until manana. I'll be glad to get that done.
Garden is coming along nicely although there is a lot of weeding to be done. Expect some snow pea blossoms any day now and the chard, arugula and lettuce are ready to go. Mrs 12 isn't making much progress on the many potted plants she insists on, and she won't relinquish her iron grip on on planting them, but it is good to see her have something to she enjoys. She is very good at making nice arrangements with the plants.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> Beautiful day so far, little wind and a high of only 33.33C. Most of today will be at the cancer clinic but I should be able to get a couple of hours on the bike in. The balance of the gravel will wait until manana. I'll be glad to get that done.
> Garden is coming along nicely although there is a lot of weeding to be done. Expect some snow pea blossoms any day now and the chard, arugula and lettuce are ready to go.* Mrs 12 isn't making much progress on the many potted plants she insists on, and she won't relinquish her iron grip on on planting them, *but it is good to see her have something to she enjoys. She is very good at making nice arrangements with the plants.


I'd be careful, she could stick you with her trowel if you try to take the plants off her.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2021)

Morning all. Hope all is well in oldfartsland 
Had a other fit of sweats over night. Not as bad cos it only took one pj change**
**if Numbnuts had these sweats what could he change into .
MrsD has a hairdressing appointment this morning.......I cannot see any way she will make it the way she has been this week.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Weather permitting, whose going to be watching the partial eclipse today?
> Start in the UK is 10:07 BST(UTC+1).
> 
> Expect 20% of the sun blocked in the south of the country, to 30% in Scotland.


Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Today's partial eclipse might go unseen down here as the weather is going to be cloudy..

A visit to the chiropractor is the highlight of the day.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Drago (10 Jun 2021)

I have risen!

Car to the dealers to get new key programmed up, then the opposite direction to collect a prescription, then home in timemfor a visit from HRH my Mum.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Weather permitting, whose going to be watching the partial eclipse today?
> Start in the UK is 10:07 BST(UTC+1).
> 
> Expect 20% of the sun blocked in the south of the country, to 30% in Scotland.


T’is a shame that the skies over Dorset are grey. A few years back I went to a talk on eclipses by an Astronomer. The periodicity was really interesting, a bit like buses, you wait ages, then two arrive close together 😁


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks, its warm and overcast here today.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2021)

Morning. Dull and overcast again today. We may well have some rain as well sometime today 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2021)

Morning. Overcast but muggy again so just had a 22 mile potter around the little roads close to home. Didn't want to do too much and end up with another headache. 

Think I'll have to go to the supermarket today as supplies are running low.


----------



## dickyknees (10 Jun 2021)

Bore da pawb. 
Overcast with 19 mph wind gusting 30 here on Anglesey.


----------



## Drago (10 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, its warm and overcast here today.


Sounds like my daily Y front forecast.


----------



## Lee_M (10 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I _dream_ of 8 mph uphill!
> 
> Well, I suppose it depends how steep it is... I could do roughly 8 mph on a 5% gradient. 10% and I'd be doing more like 4 mph. 15%, 2.5 mph. On 20+% I would be going so slowly that it would be a question of desperately trying to keep my balance!



There's nothing quite like struggling up a hill and your bike computer pauses as it assumes you've stopped!


----------



## Lee_M (10 Jun 2021)

Morning all.

A bit grey in North Wales, but still very hot.
Busy day for the wife doing pilates classes, meanwhile I have to decide which shorts to wear. 🤣


----------



## Drago (10 Jun 2021)

Iv just been informed that tonights band practice is at the Conservative club un the village.


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Iv just been informed that tonights band practice is at the Conservative club un the village.


It’s not often I feel any sympathy for Conservatives .


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Iv just been informed that tonights band practice is at the Conservative club un the village.


Some rousing patriotic tunes then?


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> There's nothing quite like struggling up a hill and your bike computer pauses as it assumes you've stopped!



Or getting to the last 50 yards of the hill then coming to a stop because you can't turn the pedals that slowly, I've done it on my fixed a couple of times.


----------



## Lee_M (10 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Iv just been informed that tonights band practice is at the Conservative club un the village.



Some song choices

Too drink to f**k
You're an a##hole

I'm sure there are many more


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> Some rousing patriotic tunes then?



A heavy rock version of Land Of Hope And Glory then.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Off out and about this morning. Might go to Sharpness and look at the ship graveyard.
Bit of shopping first thing and a pub lunch is in the offing.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## Lee_M (10 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Some song choices
> 
> Too drink to f**k
> You're an a##hole
> ...



Edited because the swear filter made it gibberish


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jun 2021)

At the risk of upsetting some, just thought I would mention, we have a mix of sun and cloud, but, mostly sun, 17C at moment, with 23C forecast for later today. Norfolk.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, bright and breezy here. This morning’s outing is to the supermarket in Inverness.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jun 2021)

Overcast and a brisk wind but no rain after yesterday's deluge. Another run to the charity shop container if it is open and also stop at the farm shop to see what meat they have left. There is a producer's market every Monday which I do not fancy going to as there would be no parking anywhere near so direct to the shop is my answer.
I notice covid cases are on the rise in Argyll and Bute. Not surprising given the number of tourists arriving daily.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I notice covid cases are on the rise in Argyll and Bute. Not surprising given the number of tourists arriving daily.


And there you were claiming those blo*dy tourists never bring anything.
I hope you apologise to them..


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2021)

morning all


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> morning all


You up?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You up?


Bit personal!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit personal!


It is not.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2021)

Sunny here in the Berkeley Vale.
Just got the utilities to do then we're off out.
Water first....






Cack tank next........


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You up?


I was up at 01:00, 02:50, 04:00 and 08:10, hopefully I'll stay awake until it's bedtime


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I was up at 01:00, 02:50, 04:00 and 08:10, hopefully I'll stay awake until it's bedtime


Have you cleaned the outside of your windows, as suggested.


----------



## gavroche (10 Jun 2021)

Salut. Planned bike ride may not happen today as my wife requested me to drive her to Conwy where she will meet friends for lunch. She will ring me when she wants a lift back. Need to call at Asda after dropping her off and then stepson's to collect carpet cleaner, my job later whilst the room is empty before the new suite arrives on Saturday. 
I might manage a short ride on the prom later, time will tell.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut. Planned bike ride may not happen today as my wife requested me to drive her to Conwy where she will meet friends for lunch. She will ring me when she wants a lift back. Need to call at Asda after dropping her off and then stepson's to collect carpet cleaner, my job later whilst the room is empty before the new suite arrives on Saturday.
> I might manage a short ride on the prom later, time will tell.



ahh, you see, YOU thought that new bike was "only" going to cost you a new three piece suite, but, Mrs G has other ideas


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you cleaned the outside of your windows, as suggested.


 
No as I have a pump thingy 
I had a small 12 volt submersible pump and bought a brush with water inlet off ebay and works great


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No as I have a pump thingy
> I had a small 12 volt submersible pump and bought a brush with water inlet off ebay and works great


Not as much fun though.


----------



## gavroche (10 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> ahh, you see, YOU thought that new bike was "only" going to cost you a new three piece suite, but, Mrs G has other ideas


There you go, mentioning the new bike again.  
The ride I was going to do would have been on the Cube today as it has 30-32 cassette as opposed to 34-32 on the Trek. A few steep gradients were on the planned course, hence my choice but if I can't do that ride today, then the Trek it will be on flatter ground.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> There's nothing quite like struggling up a hill and your bike computer pauses as it assumes you've stopped!


Not only was that happening on steep local climbs, it was also happening in slow-moving traffic! It irritated me so I disabled pausing. 

It looks like I will have to go out to buy a 'jam nut'. For those of you who wonder what this strange edible fruit is - it ISN'T! It is a second nut used to lock an existing nut in place on a bolt or threaded bar. 

I am servicing the rear wheel on my new bike and need to remove the axle. First, I need to undo the nut on one side but that requires me to stop the axle turning. A jam nut would let me use a spanner to hold the other end of the axle. 

Normally I would find a suitable nut in my collections of bits and bobs, but so far my search has been in vain. It would be quicker to just go out and buy one! 

Once that is sorted I need to knock out the wheel bearings, check what size they are, and order replacements. 

The wheels need to be fixed and tested before I go to Devon at the end of June, otherwise I'll have to take my best bike. The whole idea of buying the new bike was to avoid having to take a bike there and back every time I visit. 

The other job is to get my pal to see to the spoke tensions. They are all over the place and I fear that the wheels might basically fall apart on some high speed descent. That is one job I don't like doing. I keep fiddling trying to achieve perfection and usually end up making things worse!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jun 2021)

Back from the supermarket. Persuaded MrsF to brave Tesco in Aviemore rather than traipsing all the way to Inverness. Wasn’t too bad, relatively quiet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jun 2021)

A letter just popped through the letterbox. It didn't look to be obviously junk, but they'd used the tactic of printing the address higher up the page so the recipients name is above the transparent window.
The letter was from one of the National companies that builds retirement homes and was advertising Retirement Apartments* in a new development in Bournemouth. ( The older Victorian Houses were very big and had large gardens, the builders snap them up, demolish them and build a block of apartments )
The development in question advertised " One and Two bedroomed luxury apartments from £165,000* "
Reading further revealed that the £165,000 consists of a 50% part ownership of the Apartment with an ongoing monthly rental of £551. As it is advertised as "From" £165,000 that's going to be the smallest one bedroom apartment in the block. I expect there's also an annual management fee to add on to that. 
I hadn't realised just how crazy local house prices were.

* Housing Associations / Councils build "Flats", Private companies build "Apartments" 🤔


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> * Housing Associations / Councils build "Flats", Private companies build "Apartments" 🤔


 
A few back I lived in a large manor house that had been converted into flats all very nice with 26 acres to walk around in with it's own fishing lake.
When the snotty grandson took it over I had an apartment and not a flat


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2021)

I’ve just bought an accupressure mat to try  Anyone else tried one? It’s only £20 so no huge loss if I don’t like it. Some people seem to rave about them.

Off for a walk at 1.30 with my old neighbour who is up visiting. It’s very overcast so hope it stays dry. Too muggy for a jacket. 

Another meal out with them tomorrow evening then they head home on Saturday morning.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just bought an accupressure mat to try  Anyone else tried one? It’s only £20 so no huge loss if I don’t like it. Some people seem to rave about them.
> 
> Off for a walk at 1.30 with my old neighbour who is up visiting. It’s very overcast so hope it stays dry. Too muggy for a jacket.
> 
> Another meal out with them tomorrow evening then they head home on Saturday morning.


Never heard of such a thing. What is it for? I could just google it of course but too lazy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just bought an accupressure mat to try  Anyone else tried one? It’s only £20 so no huge loss if I don’t like it. Some people seem to rave about them.
> 
> Off for a walk at 1.30 with my old neighbour who is up visiting. It’s very overcast so hope it stays dry. Too muggy for a jacket.
> 
> Another meal out with them tomorrow evening then they head home on Saturday morning.


You could have saved yourself a few quid Mo, Screwfix do a Kg of bright nails for a fiver, thats more than enough to modify an existing Yoga mat 😄


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2021)

Ships graveyard at Purton.














Just waiting for lunch to arrive at the Anchor Inn, Thornbury.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Never heard of such a thing. What is it for? I could just google it of course but too lazy.


Remember the car seat covers that consisted of wooden beads? Similar idea, but plastic spikes, and you lie on it instead of sit.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2021)

I went for the Fish Platter


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A letter just popped through the letterbox. It didn't look to be obviously junk, but they'd used the tactic of printing the address higher up the page so the recipients name is above the transparent window.
> The letter was from one of the National companies that builds retirement homes and was advertising Retirement Apartments* in a new development in Bournemouth. ( The older Victorian Houses were very big and had large gardens, the builders snap them up, demolish them and build a block of apartments )
> The development in question advertised " One and Two bedroomed luxury apartments from £165,000* "
> Reading further revealed that the £165,000 consists of a 50% part ownership of the Apartment with an ongoing monthly rental of £551. As it is advertised as "From" £165,000 that's going to be the smallest one bedroom apartment in the block. I expect there's also an annual management fee to add on to that.
> ...



Another OAP Ghetto.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> I went for the Fish Platter
> 
> View attachment 593169


That's the snack you're having whilst you wait for the fish platter


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Jun 2021)

Hi all

Decided to go out and watch the eclipse at a local nature reserve. Got bike out and ready and went off at about 10ish

Eclipse was amazing
or so I heard - cloud here and couldn;t see anything abnormal other than it being a bit colder than recently.
To make matters worse - I decided to wander along the paths on the banks of the Mersey only to start thinking the bike felt a bit odd
checked and, as suspected, the rear tyre was low on pressure - OK but low.
OK - I have the kit - just pump it up a bit.
Turns out that the pump I take out has decided to stop working. It now pumps just fine but the seal around the valve is no longer airtight so all I accomplished was to deflate the tyre totally

so a nice 4 mile walk home pushing the bike!!!


----------



## rustybolts (10 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Not only was that happening on steep local climbs, it was also happening in slow-moving traffic! It irritated me so I disabled pausing.
> 
> It looks like I will have to go out to buy a 'jam nut'. For those of you who wonder what this strange edible fruit is - it ISN'T! It is a second nut used to lock an existing nut in place on a bolt or threaded bar.
> 
> ...


 Some good videos on YouTube about how to manage spoke tension but its much safer to leave it to bike shop especially if you have quick descents often


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Remember the car seat covers that consisted of wooden beads? Similar idea, but plastic spikes, and you lie on it instead of sit.


Sounds painful.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> ... especially if you have quick descents often


Unless I am sticking to the flattish valley roads, I often hit 65 kph (40 mph) on a descent _somewhere _on a ride, and sometimes 80-90 kph (50-55 mph)! There will definitely be quite a lot of that in hilly Devon/Somerset/Cornwall/Dorset.

No luck with finding a 'jam nut'... "_Oh, that ain't metric, mate - try somewhere else!_" So, I try somewhere else..."_Oh, that ain't metric, mate - try somewhere else!_" I'll go back to my boxes of junk - there must be another nut with that thread somewhere in the house. If I get really stuck, I'll see if I can borrow one from a hub on one of my other bikes. Which reminds me... I have a similar rumbly bearings problem on my other CX bike. I must sort that out too. Maybe I can borrow a nut from that bike in the process...


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Sounds painful.


A lot of London taxi drivers used them, they were quite comfy. Not that I was a taxi driver.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> A lot of London taxi drivers used them, they were quite comfy. Not that I was a taxi driver.


Maybe it kept them awake.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> A lot of London taxi drivers used them, they were quite comfy. Not that I was a taxi driver.


Bead seat covers can be quite dangerous in a crash - they act as rollers and cause the occupant to 'submarine' under the seat belt.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Sounds painful.



No pain, no gain. So they say.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jun 2021)

Hello, I've arrived. No, I haven't had a long lay in just seem to have been busy since I got up. Lots of odds and sods achieved today plus an Aldi run.

@Dave7 this may be of interest 

Guardian article on long Covid recovery

Not much else happening. Mrs P has just come home after being out all day. She is watching the tennis. At 5.30 she's going out to play tennis. I suspect she wants tea before she goes.

I have made tea the last three nights.

#sighs#


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jun 2021)

Going back to @Mo1959 "bed of nails" I'm privileged to have early access to Mo's next photo upload where she shows off her new kit. I'm not sure who the guy is but I'm impressed with his choice of cycle helmet!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello, I've arrived. No, I haven't had a long lay in just seem to have been busy since I got up. Lots of odds and sods achieved today plus an Aldi run.
> 
> @Dave7 this may be of interest
> 
> ...


Thanks......I will read that tomorrow morning.


----------



## 12boy (10 Jun 2021)

The lion menu, thanks Dave r, made me think of various bumper stickers I have seen....
I hope I die peacefully in my sleep like Grandad, not screaming like his passengers.
If you knock on this van, knock softly yet firmly. I like soft but firm knockers.
I don't take any sh*t
I don't give a sh*t
I ain't in the sh*t business.
On an atheist's car...Eat a bible and Pass the Word!


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2021)

Been looking at cars on Autotrader again, what I like costs the Kings ransom, what is practical I can't get one in an automatic and all the rest have gone round the world twice.
I really hate the guy that hit me, I'd like to punch his lights out  as he is giving me a load of grief and this will cost me money in the end of the day.
Good news is I can get a small loan from Nationwide if I need one if I sell my soul to the  , but I can afford it.
My head hurts now, is it time for bed yet ?


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Been looking at cars on Autotrader again, what I like costs the Kings ransom, what is practical I can't get one in an automatic and all the rest have gone round the world twice.
> I really hate the guy that hit me, I'd like to punch his lights out  as he is giving me a load of grief and this will cost me money in the end of the day.
> *Good news is I can get a small loan from Nationwide* if I need one if I sell my soul to the  , but I can afford it.
> My head hurts now, is it time for bed yet ?



I am not keen to have debt but...

- provided you are a person who can control your money, and, you can afford to service the debt, I don't see a problem

- given my advanced years, it does occur to me, it may well be the person I owe money TO who may end up having the problem, not me 

One word of caution, if borrowing money to buy a car, do factor in possible repair bills, ie, can you afford repayments and possible bills?


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> A lot of London taxi drivers used them, they were quite comfy. Not that I was a taxi driver.


The wooden beads I can understand and I think I have a distant memory of having them in a car once but never tried spikes.


----------



## pawl (10 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Going back to @Mo1959 "bed of nails" I'm privileged to have early access to Mo's next photo upload where she shows off her new kit. I'm not sure who the guy is but I'm impressed with his choice of cycle helmet!
> 
> View attachment 593181




Can’t see the POINT


----------



## pawl (10 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Unless I am sticking to the flattish valley roads, I often hit 65 kph (40 mph) on a descent _somewhere _on a ride, and sometimes 80-90 kph (50-55 mph)! There will definitely be quite a lot of that in hilly Devon/Somerset/Cornwall/Dorset.
> 
> No luck with finding a 'jam nut'... "_Oh, that ain't metric, mate - try somewhere else!_" So, I try somewhere else..."_Oh, that ain't metric, mate - try somewhere else!_" I'll go back to my boxes of junk - there must be another nut with that thread somewhere in the house. If I get really stuck, I'll see if I can borrow one from a hub on one of my other bikes. Which reminds me... I have a similar rumbly bearings problem on my other CX bike. I must sort that out too. Maybe I can borrow a nut from that bike in the process...





Hadn’t read your previous post Thought you had discovered a new confection delight


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Bead seat covers can be quite dangerous in a crash - they act as rollers and cause the occupant to 'submarine' under the seat belt.


I am still not too sure if I did in fact have the beads in a car but the seat belts would not have been a problem. We did not have such new fangled things in those days.
I remember a nurse once telling me that seat belts and helmets for motor bikes had a downside, The number of organ donors coming in off the motorways diminished quite a bit.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Been looking at cars on Autotrader again, what I like costs the Kings ransom, what is practical I can't get one in an automatic and all the rest have gone round the world twice.
> I really hate the guy that hit me, I'd like to punch his lights out  as he is giving me a load of grief and this will cost me money in the end of the day.
> Good news is I can get a small loan from Nationwide if I need one if I sell my soul to the  , but I can afford it.
> My head hurts now,* is it time for bed yet ?*


On that last part, "NO!". 
Not just yet.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Good news is I can get a small loan from Nationwide if I need one if I sell my soul to the  , but I can afford it.


My late sister in law maxed out several credit cards before she died 2 years ago.
All well and good........until the bank called her husband - who knew nothing about them.
She left him with £36000 of debt. 
Must have been a loving and trustful relationship.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Unless I am sticking to the flattish valley roads, I often hit 65 kph (40 mph) on a descent _somewhere _on a ride, and sometimes 80-90 kph (50-55 mph)! There will definitely be quite a lot of that in hilly Devon/Somerset/Cornwall/Dorset.


Oh, flipping heck... 

I went out onto the hills this evening and started thinking about the bike that I am servicing. I got completely distracted at Great Rock, and then suddenly realised that I was down below on Cross Stone Road.

So what's the problem with that? 

The problem is that I had no recollection of having gone down 600 metres of descent averaging 15% gradient, and with 2 tight bends to negotiate! 












My auto-pilot was obviously working properly or I wouldn't be here now telling you about it, but it is _just a little unnerving_...!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, flipping heck...
> 
> I went out onto the hills this evening and started thinking about the bike that I am servicing. I got completely distracted at Great Rock, and then suddenly realised that I was down below on Cross Stone Road.
> 
> ...


You'll have to take a bit more care in trying to beat the phantom paper pilferer.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Jun 2021)

The problem is that I had no recollection of having gone down 600 metres of descent averaging 15% gradient, and with 2 tight bends to negotiate! 
[/QUOTE]
You could do it in your sleep you were so familiar with it !


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, flipping heck...
> 
> I went out onto the hills this evening and started thinking about the bike that I am servicing. I got completely distracted at Great Rock, and then suddenly realised that I was down below on Cross Stone Road.
> 
> ...


If it’s any consolation, I sometimes manage to forget long sections of road where I must have been elsewhere too. Hopefully some sort of autopilot might kick in if anything happened but not convinced. 

Another warm and muggy night. Quite windy though. Think I’ll just have a decent walk this morning.


----------



## Drago (11 Jun 2021)

Like prince Andrews loins when a female is within a 7 mile radius, I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> My late sister in law maxed out several credit cards before she died 2 years ago.
> All well and good........until the bank called her husband - who knew nothing about them.
> She left him with £36000 of debt.
> Must have been a loving and trustful relationship.


36K 
How can anyone do that !!!


----------



## Paulus (11 Jun 2021)

Good morning all fellow members. 
A dull start to the day here. Been awake since 5am .
Today my box of Belgian beers should be arriving. 16 various blonde beers from the Belgian Beer company. 
All the usual things to do today to keep me on my toes.

Living the dream


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, flipping heck...
> 
> I went out onto the hills this evening and started thinking about the bike that I am servicing. I got completely distracted at Great Rock, and then suddenly realised that I was down below on Cross Stone Road.
> 
> ...


I recall doing that in the car once.
Travelling up the M1 on the way back from London. I was supposed to turn off onto the M6...... some 40 miles past my turn I switched on and had to pull in to the next service station to get my brain in gear and work out how best to get home


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks, usual routine, come downstairs, empty dishwasher, put coffee / coffee filter in machine switch on and head off for ablutions. Come back to pour coffee only to find out I’d missed the “ fill reservoir in coffee machine with water “ 
A fine rain overnight and the possibility of a trip to the Arches Brewery this evening 🍺🍺
Stay safe folks ☀️🚴🏃‍♀️


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2021)

Good day. What a strange morning weather wise. A horribly sweaty night meant I had to shower before getting ready to ride. It's 18⁰ degrees but feels deliciously cool. Sky is grey and the wind keeps getting up. Odd.

Today? Well, yes. Setting off in a short while for a 65 mile gravel ride. I have to get to my buddy's house first. I'm in no mood for car drivers so I'll use the canal to get within two minutes of his place. I'm guessing I'll do 80 today.

My buddy described the route as "a bit of an adventure." This is a euphemism for "I don't know where we are!"

I have packed a sandwich and pork pies.


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I recall doing that in the car once.
> Travelling up the M1 on the way back from London. I was supposed to turn off onto the M6...... some 40 miles past my turn I switched on and had to pull in to the next service station to get my brain in gear and work out how best to get home



When I was working as a van driver I did the section of the M6 between Junction 10 and Junction 4 south bound with no memory of driving it, I remembered approaching Junction 10 and the next thing I remember was I was passing junction 4, nothing in between.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2021)

Good morning. A wet, drizzly, dark, windy day here. I wonder what's on the TV

Stay safe folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> When I was working as a van driver I did the section of the M6 between Junction 10 and Junction 4 south bound with no memory of driving it, I remembered approaching Junction 10 and the next thing I remember was I was passing junction 4, nothing in between.


I used to get home from work and head out for a run. I ran variations of the same route four nights a week for years. Often I’d get back from my run with no recollection of crossing the two busy roads that were part of the route. I thought I must have a built in “ autopilot mode “ that took over as the route was so familiar. ( but more reliable than Tesla’s autopilot) 🤔


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Bit overcast here today but.........Yay it's Fish Friday! 
Had a nice late evening walk around the lake next to the site, watching the Carp rising. Was told that the biggest are around 25lb or so.
One of them would go nicely on the barbecue....


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2021)

This mornings ear worm, its been running round my head since I woke up.


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Today? Well, yes. Setting off in a short while for a 65 mile gravel ride. I have to get to my buddy's house first. I'm in no mood for car drivers so I'll use the canal to get within two minutes of his place. I'm guessing I'll do 80 today.
> 
> My buddy described the route as "a bit of an adventure." This is a euphemism for "I don't know where we are!"
> 
> I have packed a sandwich and pork pies.


Don‘t forget the Kendal Mint Cake............🤔 Maybe that’s where your mates taking you, to buy some directly from the manufacturer .


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2021)

I am back. 7.5 mile reasonably hilly walk done. Warm, windy but a bit of rain at one point that cooled me down nicely.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> My late sister in law maxed out several credit cards before she died 2 years ago.
> All well and good........until the bank called her husband - who knew nothing about them.
> She left him with £36000 of debt.
> Must have been a loving and trustful relationship.


Could have been a mental problem. Friends of mine had this with some prescribed drug [lithium I think] reaction which caused the wife to go on a spending spree. Fortunately the problem was spotted in time and got sorted.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jun 2021)

Driech start to the day but the sun is now shining so may turn out ok. Forecast is for low chance of precipitation and improving as the day goes on so may have a trike run later.
Friday I have found the road usually less busy as Saturday is changeover day and they are all hanging around the town and getting packed for off.


----------



## dickyknees (11 Jun 2021)

Bore da pawb. Breezy here today with coastal fog now rolling in. 

I’ve two tasks today, one to get the slow puncture in the car tyre fixed and the other is to prepare a stone wall for repair. 

We have cleared an area of gorse and grass and have an idea to plant meadow flowers. Being so close to the sea I’m unsure what to plant. Flowers, shrubs? Not grass, fed up of mowing grass.

Any ideas from the gardeners amongst us?


----------



## pawl (11 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> When I was working as a van driver I did the section of the M6 between Junction 10 and Junction 4 south bound with no memory of driving it, I remembered approaching Junction 10 and the next thing I remember was I was passing junction 4, nothing in between.




I was on my way home from a ride returning through Market Bosworth.Past the the park Turned right straight into the car park Should have turned right in to the lane further down the road. Always smile to my self when I pass the car park at the memory

Had intended a ride this morning but the way the clouds are scudding across the sky and the trees are bending in the strong breeze think I will mow the lawns instead.Weather app states gentle breeze.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Could have been a mental problem. Friends of mine had this with some prescribed drug [lithium I think] reaction which caused the wife to go on a spending spree. Fortunately the problem was spotted in time and got sorted.


She just liked to buy things she couldn't afford and treat her kids.
Trying to keep up with the Joneses and not lose face.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2021)

dickyknees said:


> Bore da pawb. Breezy here today with coastal fog now rolling in.
> 
> I’ve two tasks today, one to get the slow puncture in the car tyre fixed and the other is to prepare a stone wall for repair.
> 
> ...


None.....but you can bet that Gorse finds its way back. Dreadful stuff it is.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit overcast here today but.........Yay it's Fish Friday!
> Had a nice late evening walk around the lake next to the site, watching the Carp rising. Was told that the biggest are around 25lb or so.
> One of them would go nicely on the barbecue....


Do you have Lithuanian or Ukrain heritage ?
Eating Carp is illegal in the UK.....which doesn't seem to bother our foreign friends


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, grey and breezy here. No plans as yet.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


Owdo


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2021)

dickyknees said:


> Bore da pawb. Breezy here today with coastal fog now rolling in.
> 
> I’ve two tasks today, one to get the slow puncture in the car tyre fixed and the other is to prepare a stone wall for repair.
> 
> ...



A wild flower mix with plenty of Yellow Rattle in it?

http://www.magnificentmeadows.org.uk/assets/pdfs/Using_yellow_rattle_in_restoration.pdf


----------



## dickyknees (11 Jun 2021)

Good idea. Thanks Dave. 


dave r said:


> A wild flower mix with plenty of Yellow Rattle in it?
> 
> http://www.magnificentmeadows.org.uk/assets/pdfs/Using_yellow_rattle_in_restoration.pdf


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2021)

I've been shopping by trike  went to Argos to get a new Dremel, out of stock, but can pick it up on Wedesday, the one I bought off ebay the seller was a con artist _(I would use stronger) _and never sent it so I had to wait 17 days to get a refund.
I've not been shopping on my trike for a long time and it showed.......I left the computer on the trike  good job it was still there when I got back.
I have my first delivery from Sainsburys this afternoon between 14:00 15:00 I just hope it is all there.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Do you have Lithuanian or Ukrain heritage ?
> Eating Carp is illegal in the UK.....which doesn't seem to bother our foreign friends


English back to 15th century in Worcestershire. Don't think they emigrated from anywhere.
The Poles traditionally eat Carp for Christmas dinner.
We've had a nice walk along the Severn Way this morning, picked up fish and chips from the Berkeley Fryer and are now working our way through the beer supplies.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2021)

Just got a letter from DVLA to say my driving licence is up for renewal, can't do it on line as passport is out of date, so now I have to go to a major post office so they can take a photo of me and then they have the cheek to charge me £21.50p, I'll go next week as I had to travel to Romsey.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2021)

It's a hard life!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> ... empty dishwasher, put coffee / coffee filter in machine switch on and head off for ablutions. Come back to pour coffee only to find out I’d missed the “ fill reservoir in coffee machine with water “


It could have been worse - you could have put the coffee in the dishwasher.

I was making a salad one evening, when I got distracted. I put the scraps in the salad and the neatly chopped salad vegetables in the recycling bin! 


dave r said:


> This mornings ear worm, its been running round my head since I woke up.



Ah, now you have triggered a similar feeling in me. Where have I heard that recently...?

Oh, God, I remember - disturbingly sexualised build-up to breastfeeding!


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Do you have Lithuanian or Ukrain heritage ?
> Eating Carp is illegal in the UK.....which doesn't seem to bother our foreign friends


Think you will find eating carp is not illegal . It’s the catching it in a river and taking it home to eat that’s the illegal bit 😂😂😂😀


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It could have been worse - you could have put the coffee in the dishwasher.
> 
> I was making a salad one evening, when I got distracted. I put the scraps in the salad and the neatly chopped salad vegetables in the recycling bin!
> 
> ...




Blimey!


----------



## pawl (11 Jun 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Think you will find eating carp is not illegal . It’s the catching it and taking it home to eat that’s the illegal bit 😂😂😂😀




Didn’t back in the day the monks have carp ponds for breeding carp.I think they ate carp


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> My late sister in law maxed out several credit cards before she died 2 years ago.
> All well and good........until the bank called her husband - who knew nothing about them.
> She left him with £36000 of debt.
> Must have been a loving and trustful relationship.



My dad did something similar a year before he died, ended up £42000 of debt . Luckily all the cards were only in my dads name . Had to get him made bankrupt. The big credit card companies were fine to deal . Some of the other were not. Still sending letters to my mum saying she was responsible for the debt ( which she never was at any time) after the bankruptcy. One was still sending this type of letter even after I had informed them my dad was dead 😒


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Blimey!


That's what I thought... Talk about '_mixed messages_'!


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Didn’t back in the day the monks have carp ponds for breeding carp.I think they ate carp


That’s probably where “ Carpe Diem” originated 😉


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That’s probably where “ Carpe Diem” originated 😉


Wouldn't that be "Carpe Carpio"?


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> My late sister in law maxed out several credit cards before she died 2 years ago.
> All well and good........until the bank called her husband - who knew nothing about them.
> She left him with £36000 of debt.
> Must have been a loving and trustful relationship.



An acquaintance of mine had a similar situation. His wife maxed out several credit cards, ran up overdrafts with several banks, and, worst of all, re-mortgaged the house (forging his signature in the process).

When the proverbial finally hit the fan, she was over £150,000 in debt, and, the building society foreclosed on the house.

This was achieved (if that is the right word), over a period of five years, so, averaging £30,000 per year.

The money was all spent on clothes, cars, holidays.

The husband claims to this day that he knew nothing of what was going on.

It seemed unfair to ask him, but, I do wonder, how did he not notice that they were living £30,000pa beyond their income?

One ray of sunshine in this story, their marriage survived the aftermath, and, they are still together, slowly digging themselves out of bankruptcy.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just got a letter from DVLA to say my driving licence is up for renewal, can't do it on line as passport is out of date, so now I have to go to a major post office so they can take a photo of me and then they have the cheek to charge me £21.50p, I'll go next week as I had to travel to Romsey.


Extracting the maximum possible from you.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Think you will find eating carp is not illegal . It’s the catching it in a river and taking it home to eat that’s the illegal bit 😂😂😂😀


So you can dive in and eat it raw but you can't take it home and eat it ???


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Didn’t back in the day the monks have carp ponds for breeding carp.I think they ate carp


There is a reason you don't see many monks nowadays


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2021)

Well the shopping all came, I think it's all there 
so that saved me 5.83 miles in the car which I haven't got, but cost me £4 cash, I can see more trips by trike.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Well the shopping all came, I think it's all there
> so that saved me 5.83 miles in the car which I haven't got, but cost me £4 cash, I can see more trips by trike.


Send the bill to the insurance company.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> There is a reason you don't see many monks nowadays


 
A few years back two people in different cars saw a monk walk across the road.
There were two car in front of me early one winters morning so it was still dark, without any warning both cars swerved to the other side of the road, the next thing I was braking hard and also swung to the other side for there was a monk in the middle of the road.
I looked back but there was no one there, a few hundred yard down the road I saw the two cars stopped, I pulled in behind them both drives had got out of their cars and we all confirmed that we had seen a ghost of a monk...............


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2021)

His name was Bob, and he was going to his house!


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jun 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Think you will find eating carp is not illegal . It’s the catching it in a river and taking it home to eat that’s the illegal bit 😂😂😂😀


It will be for the same reason we were told venison was too rich for us plebs to eat so we had to be protected by making killing deer illegal unless you were of the aristos. It was ok for them to eat it.
Rabbits, hares, salmon and trout were also to be kept off the menu for the common herd.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> A few years back two people in different cars saw a monk walk across the road.
> There were two car in front of me early one winters morning so it was still dark, without any warning both cars swerved to the other side of the road, the next thing I was braking hard and also swung to the other side for there was a monk in the middle of the road.
> I looked back but there was no one there, a few hundred yard down the road I saw the two cars stopped, I pulled in behind them both drives had got out of their cars and we all confirmed that we had seen a ghost of a monk...............


We used to have a ghost car at a certain point on the main A848 coming towards you on single track. It appeared in the distance but never passed and there was no escape routes and not enough time for anyone to turn round. I only saw this once [while sober] and others reported similar sightings. It has not been seen since some road improvements were done. Drivers here look further ahead than on mainland and are constantly checking oncoming traffic to try to meet in a passing place to avoid either car stopping.


----------



## 12boy (11 Jun 2021)

Was 33C yesterday and 6C this am. But still "breezy".
I too have returned from rides fuzzy about where I had been or even wondering later if had gone at all. One of the reasons I rotate through my bike fleet in an impotent attempt to introduce some difference from one ride to another.
Aside from a ride there isn't too much that has to be done today so that is nice, although after riding I may wonder if a ride was ridden.


----------



## pawl (11 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That’s probably where “ Carpe Diem” originated 😉




Or perhaps Wil you stop carplng


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jun 2021)

I've been experiencing intermittent problems with my Broadband, Random disconnects and the speed is not what it should be. I've spoken with my ISP ( Zen) who wanted me to try various things so as to narrow down the possible cause. I'm sure that the line is noisy, I did the BT " Quiet Line" test several times, and can hear that the line is crackly ( sometimes it is OK, sometimes noisy, so an intermittent fault ) I've ordered a new Master Socket just to eliminate faulty internal components. It is coming from Amazon, and I was checking the suitability of the item when I saw this in the description:

Includes quality backbox and M3.5 machine screws.
Especially Designed To Support Cup Sizes From C To F
Heat Moulded Inner-Cups Encapsulate The Bust To Limit Movement And Prevent Chaffing
I've advised them of an inaccurate item description, but it did make me smile.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jun 2021)

Ended up doing a favourite walk today, a circuit from Coylumbridge that takes in Loch an Eilein. Still not many people about. Noticed huge numbers of tadpoles whilst we were lochside having lunch.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2021)

I'm glad that it isn't just me who has the blank spells!

What worried me about last night's is that when I am paying attention, that is one of the local descents that I treat with extra caution. It is steep enough that speed can build up very quickly, and hard braking can be scary. The bends need to be treated with respect - they sometimes have gravel on, and it is easy to go too fast into them. The road surface has bumps in a few places and hitting one of those at speed is very alarming and potentially risky.


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've been experiencing intermittent problems with my Broadband, Random disconnects and the speed is not what it should be. I've spoken with my ISP ( Zen) who wanted me to try various things so as to narrow down the possible cause. I'm sure that the line is noisy, I did the BT " Quiet Line" test several times, and can hear that the line is crackly ( sometimes it is OK, sometimes noisy, so an intermittent fault ) I've ordered a new Master Socket just to eliminate faulty internal components. It is coming from Amazon, and I was checking the suitability of the item when I saw this in the description:
> 
> Includes quality backbox and M3.5 machine screws.
> Especially Designed To Support Cup Sizes From C To F
> ...



I'm sure you're not the first to Bust out laughing at that one. 





OK I'll get my coat.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2021)

I just had fish pie with brussels sprouts, bit like Christmas without the fowl


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've been experiencing intermittent problems with my Broadband, Random disconnects and the speed is not what it should be. I've spoken with my ISP ( Zen) who wanted me to try various things so as to narrow down the possible cause. I'm sure that the line is noisy, I did the BT " Quiet Line" test several times, and can hear that the line is crackly ( sometimes it is OK, sometimes noisy, so an intermittent fault ) I've ordered a new Master Socket just to eliminate faulty internal components. It is coming from Amazon, and I was checking the suitability of the item when I saw this in the description:
> 
> Includes quality backbox and M3.5 machine screws.
> Especially Designed To Support Cup Sizes From C To F
> ...


According to my neighbour who works for Openreach the most common cause of problems is a bad connection between you and the exchange.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> According to my neighbour who works for Openreach the most common cause of problems is a bad connection between you and the exchange.


I'm sure it is. Several years ago the phone stopped working so I reported it to BT. They said that they could arrange an Engineers visit, but if the fault was internal to the house then there would be a £100+ call out charge. I'm pretty good at fault finding and was sure that the fault was external. I went back to the Master Socket, disconnected everything internally and put my volt meter on the incoming BT drop wire which was open circuit. When the Engineer arrived I took him to the incomer and showed him, Made him a cup of coffee and gave him a plate of Chocolate Digestives. He disappeared after a while and next thing I know there's a guy with a harness shimmying up the telegraph pole outside the house. It turned out that that was where the issue was.
As I've been communicating with the tech people at Zen, they've understandably been taking me through all the steps that I've already taken, before they will report a fault to BT ( connect to Test Socket, try a different filter, try a different Phone etc ) I've told them that I've gone the extra step and will be fitting a replacement Master Socket and reporting back. My next step will be to tell them that as the Telephone Pole is only about 20 metres from the house, and my neighbour has a ladder that would go far enough up the pole to reach the metal rungs, if they'd like me to check the connection there. 😄


----------



## Paulus (11 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> According to my neighbour who works for Openreach the most common cause of problems is a bad connection between you and the exchange.


My mate, a BT engineer says the main problem is how far away you are from the exchange. Plus, are you on full fibre from the exchange or, and copper, sometimes aluminium cables to the cabinet which will also slow down the speed.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Jun 2021)

Short run out this afternoon.
On the way home there were some road works with temporary traffic lights - and a long queue

So I carefully rode up on the left of the queue as normal.
Anyway - I got to the lights and went through at the same speed as the cars (just over 20 I think) and all was well
on the road after the cars were passing me - no problems as the road is wide enough

Anyway - finally the point in this - after a bit a white van passed me. Standard white van
A bloke was in the passeneger seat and as he passed me he shouted something

Now - it is possible that this was a well thought out, erudite comment - possibly in rhyming couplets

Maybe complimenting me on wearing a helpmet and hi-vis jacket

But as 
a) he was passing me at over 30 mph to my 15 ish mph
b) hence I had a 15 mph wind in my ears
c) the doplar effect affacts the words by changing the tones

I have no clue what he said - just that he said/shouted SOMETHING and he had a Scouse accent
other than that - not a clue

Why do these people so that??
DO they think we can hear whet they say - and hence their comment will result in us seeing the error of our ways???

are they morons??


Anyway - just sayin'


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm sure it is. Several years ago the phone stopped working so I reported it to BT. They said that they could arrange an Engineers visit, but if the fault was internal to the house then there would be a £100+ call out charge. I'm pretty good at fault finding and was sure that the fault was external. I went back to the Master Socket, disconnected everything internally and put my volt meter on the incoming BT drop wire which was open circuit. When the Engineer arrived I took him to the incomer and showed him, Made him a cup of coffee and gave him a plate of Chocolate Digestives. He disappeared after a while and next thing I know there's a guy with a harness shimmying up the telegraph pole outside the house. It turned out that that was where the issue was.
> As I've been communicating with the tech people at Zen, they've understandably been taking me through all the steps that I've already taken, before they will report a fault to BT ( connect to Test Socket, try a different filter, try a different Phone etc ) I've told them that I've gone the extra step and will be fitting a replacement Master Socket and reporting back. My next step will be to tell them that as the Telephone Pole is only about 20 metres from the house, and my neighbour has a ladder that would go far enough up the pole to reach the metal rungs, if they'd like me to check the connection there. 😄


 When I had a problem my Openreach neighbour had a meter of some kind he plugged into my house socket and could check all the junctions between me and the exchange. Nothing of significance so he said it was probably an exchange problem. Following day it was fixed somewhere.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> This mornings ear worm, its been running round my head since I woke up.



Oh BIG Thank you. The wonderful, wonderful Jefferson Airplane and Grace Slick's amazing voice........she really is a very beautiful woman in every respect.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Why do these people so that??


Probably, because they are morons? 



ebikeerwidnes said:


> DO they think we can hear whet they say - and hence their comment will result in us seeing the error of our ways???


Probably, because they are morons! 



ebikeerwidnes said:


> are they morons??


They probably _are_!! 

I had one lad lean out of the passenger window of a passing car and do that. He obviously didn't feel that he had made enough of an impression so he got his mate to drive round the block and had another go. The second time he screamed into my right ear from a very short distance, which not only almost made me crash, it left me with a ringing ear for a day or two. I was _NOT_ impressed...

As for annoying white van passengers... I had a van pull alongside me once, going very slowly. The passenger wound his window down and smiled at me. I thought he was going to ask me directions. Instead...


Spoiler: Not for the squeamish!



he gobbed a mouthful of thick green phlegm right into my face! 


 They drove off laughing at me. Er, yes - _*morons!!!*_


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Short run out this afternoon.
> On the way home there were some road works with temporary traffic lights - and a long queue
> 
> So I carefully rode up on the left of the queue as normal.
> ...



A few years ago I had a driver shout something as he passed me, like you I couldn't understand a word, catching him up at the next set of lights I noticed that the drivers window was open, pulling up at the open window I asked what he'd said, the driver glanced at me, muttered something and shut the window, he then sat there staring straight ahead looking uncomfortable ignoring me,


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jun 2021)

What on earth is a Patient Facilitator.
Apparently we are getting one if anyone applies for the job at the hospital at Craignure.
Job descriptions are getting out of hand.
I have no idea what my younger son's job is called but I had a problem getting anything an insurance company could understand when adding him to my car policy. He was self employed for a while and the job description kept changing with every new contract.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2021)

dickyknees said:


> Bore da pawb. Breezy here today with coastal fog now rolling in.
> 
> I’ve two tasks today, one to get the slow puncture in the car tyre fixed and the other is to prepare a stone wall for repair.
> 
> ...


The road is between you and the sea? If so I feel your best option is to grow native species which enjoy this sort of location. It is possible to select trees and shrubs which will perform well in such an area but I feel growth and establishment would be very slow.

This is outside my plant knowledge but in your position I would investigate what grows well locally and naturally as wildflowers and use these to establish a meadow. There will be other maritime wildflowers which are common in other areas and you will be able to add those.

I think a meadow will be great in this location.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2021)

@PaulSB, Chinese Knotweed.
Good or bad in a garden?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2021)

Just back from another meal out. Lovely lasagne and chips followed by warm chocolate fudge cake with chocolate sauce and ice cream. Absolutely stuffed. Glad they are away home tomorrow and I can get back to sensible eating!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> @PaulSB, Chinese Knotweed.
> Good or bad in a garden?


My first reaction was you're confused and meant Japanese Knotweed. A quick Google corrected me. I've never heard of this plant before. From what I've briefly read I would say bad in the garden. It doesn't seem to be a particularly invasive species but once established is difficult to get rid of.

I wouldn't plant it in my garden.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My first reaction was you're confused and meant Japanese Knotweed. A quick Google corrected me. I've never heard of this plant before. From what I've briefly read I would say bad in the garden. It doesn't seem to be a particularly invasive species but once established is difficult to get rid of.
> 
> I wouldn't plant it in my garden.


Fair enough. I got similar, "Do you mean Japanese Knotweed", or only Japanese Knotweed results.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2021)

Good evening. You all seem to have had a good day. Excellent! Now me. Well we did 85 miles today of which I'd estimate 75+ were gravel. It was tremendous and my pal's route finding faultless. A little more sunshine would have been good but you can't have everything.

Where has he been you ask. That's tricky. The route was in the areas of Wigan, St Helens, Warrington, Altrincham, Barton, Warburton and Leigh but we didn't actually see any of these towns as tracks, towpaths and trails skirted around or through without any sign of suburban life. It was magic.


----------



## dickyknees (11 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The road is between you and the sea?


It’s a track shared by three houses. 
I intend to put up hit and miss fencing to give some protection from the wind. I like the idea of a mixture of maritime and traditional meadow flowers. 

Thanks


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Fair enough. I got similar, "Do you mean Japanese Knotweed", or only Japanese Knotweed results.


Chinese knotweed is definitely distinct from Japanese Knotweed. CK is Reynoutria multiflora while JK is Reynoutria japonica. They appear clearly distinct to me.

JK is a severe problem, highly invasive and causes a lot of damage. It's notifiable to the local authority and I believe land owners are responsible for its eradication. I've read it's impossible to get a mortgage on a property where there is JK.

CK doesn't seem to have similar characteristics but equally wouldn't seem to be a desirable garden plant.


----------



## 12boy (11 Jun 2021)

Tenkay...I guess these Zen dudes are your bosom buddies.
Tried my balefill Bianchi with some 1.5 Kenda Kwests instead of the 2.1 Ritchie heavily knobbed off road tires I used first. What a difference. Almost spritely, if a 2 stone piglet could be spritely. I enjoyed it.
NN...glad to see you are out and about on your trike. Best revenge is living well. 
Tonight I will pound some boneless pork chops, marinate them in Italian dressing and then BBQ them. Mrs 12 will make a wilted lettuce/chard salad with bacon and who knows what else.
Be safe and well.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2021)

I have ridden through Hollins Green near Glazebrook many times. @Dave7 will know at least roughly where I mean.

Apart from two pubs and houses there is nothing in Hollins Green. Until today! The village has built, opened and runs a Community Village Shop. It is fantastic. About the width of a double garage but twice as long. The shop stocks all the basics, milk, eggs, bread, tea, beans etc.but also has a very good range of more upmarket food, craft beers, good wines and coffee and cake.

If you ever happen to visit Hollins Green do stop and buy something. Places like this deserve support.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Chinese knotweed is definitely distinct from Japanese Knotweed. CK is Reynoutria multiflora while JK is Reynoutria japonica. They appear clearly distinct to me.
> 
> JK is a severe problem, highly invasive and causes a lot of damage. It's notifiable to the local authority and I believe land owners are responsible for its eradication. I've read it's impossible to get a mortgage on a property where there is JK.
> 
> CK doesn't seem to have similar characteristics but equally wouldn't seem to be a desirable garden plant.


There seems to be some "medicinal properties"/uses for CK. Neighbour was in to "alternative medicines" a few years ago.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2021)

Well, I eventually found a '_jam nut_' to use on the wheel hub that I am trying to take to pieces for servicing...

Unfortunately, the final score was: _Pathetically Wimpy Jam Nut_ 0 - _Tightest Nut On Tight Street, Tight City, Tight Nation, Planet Tight_ 17! 

The jam nut couldn't jam tight enough, so that side kept coming undone rather than the nut on the other end of the axle, which was the one I need to shift. I don't know whether corrosion is the problem, or whether somebody cross-threaded the reluctant nut.

I could try finding a beefier jam nut so I can pinch it up even tighter, but for now I have squirted GT85 on the stuck nut to see if any can get into the thread overnight and loosen it. I think I will also try immersing the nut in boiling water before my next attempt to see if heat helps. (I don't really want to apply a flame because I might damage the nearby freehub. And set fire to the GT85, of course! )


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I eventually found a '_jam nut_' to use on the wheel hub that I am trying to take to pieces for servicing...
> 
> Unfortunately, the final score was: _Pathetically Wimpy Jam Nut_ 0 - _Tightest Nut On Tight Street, Tight City, Tight Nation, Planet Tight_ 17!
> 
> ...


This "jam but" is your version of a locknut?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> This "jam but" is your version of a locknut?


I'm not exactly sure if they are the same thing - basically one nut tightened against another, rather than a single special type of nut.

The problem is that the nut I want to shift is on very tight on the axle. Axles by design spin freely, so I need to stop it turning while I undo the nut. A jam nut (or locknut?) is the only way I can think of that won't damage the thread on the axle. I could hold the other end in a vice or with mole grips but the thread would no doubt pay the price.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not exactly sure if they are the same thing - basically one nut tightened against another, rather than a single special type of nut.
> 
> The problem is that the nut I want to shift is on very tight on the axle. Axles by design spin freely, so I need to stop it turning while I undo the nut. A jam nut (or locknut?) is the only way I can think of that won't damage the thread on the axle. I could hold the other end in a vice or with mole grips but the thread would no doubt pay the price.


Try applying heat to either the nuts or the axle. Hot piece of metal, heated on the cooker, and placed on the nut/axle and allow to cool.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jun 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I have ridden through Hollins Green near Glazebrook many times. @Dave7 will know at least roughly where I mean.
> 
> Apart from two pubs and houses there is nothing in Hollins Green. Until today! The village has built, opened and runs a Community Village Shop. It is fantastic. About the width of a double garage but twice as long. The shop stocks all the basics, milk, eggs, bread, tea, beans etc.but also has a very good range of more upmarket food, craft beers, good wines and coffee and cake.
> 
> If you ever happen to visit Hollins Green do stop and buy something. Places like this deserve support.


WoW.....hope that store works but seems a gamble.
One of my favourite rides includes Hollins Green (2 rides actually)


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I eventually found a '_jam nut_' to use on the wheel hub that I am trying to take to pieces for servicing...
> 
> Unfortunately, the final score was: _Pathetically Wimpy Jam Nut_ 0 - _Tightest Nut On Tight Street, Tight City, Tight Nation, Planet Tight_ 17!
> 
> ...


When MrsD immersed my nuts in boiling water then GT85 it definitely got things moving


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2021)

Morning all .
Strange night. I tried to watch the Italy Vs Turkey game but was soooo tired I went to bed about 2100 and felt into a deep sleep. Result was I was awake at 0415 this morning and have been up since.
Our Tony on at 0600 with SoTS.
Some interesting international footy matches on later which I will enjoy if I can stay awake


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not exactly sure if they are the same thing - basically one nut tightened against another, rather than a single special type of nut.
> 
> The problem is that the nut I want to shift is on very tight on the axle. Axles by design spin freely, so I need to stop it turning while I undo the nut. A jam nut (or locknut?) is the only way I can think of that won't damage the thread on the axle. I could hold the other end in a vice or with mole grips but the thread would no doubt pay the price.


One nut up against t’other, the last nut on is the “ locknut “ 
Try two spanners, one on the locknut, one on the nut it is locking and tighten them against each other “ effing tight” ( this means the front nut is actually being turned in the loosening direction to bind it against the locknut)


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> When I had a problem my Openreach neighbour had a meter of some kind he plugged into my house socket and could check all the junctions between me and the exchange. Nothing of significance so he said it was probably an exchange problem. Following day it was fixed somewhere.


That sounds like a time delay pulse gubbins. When I w*rked we had a similar bit of kit that sent a pulse down an underground armoured cable and told you the distance to the short / break in circuit so you knew where to dig ( as if the JCB digging a trench wasn’t clue enough) 🤔


----------



## Paulus (12 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, Tony Blackbum on the radio, the sun is shining what more could you ask for 

We are going to a BBQ at our friends place from lunchtime, crispy food and ale will be the order of the day.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks,
We’re off to the Park shortly where Mrs Tenkaykev will be going for a run with our daughter while I’m on granddad duties. We’ll be bringing our granddaughter back home with us so mum can have a bit of time to herself. It’s sleepover tonight and I’m really looking forward to watching , and singing along to “ Frozen “ for the 27th time 😁
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️🚴🏃‍♀️🎶


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2021)

Good day to you all. The day has dawned bright and breezy. This will do for me, so long as I can knock about in shorts and T-shirt I'm happy. I don't need scorchio.

A bit stiff from yesterday's ride but my morning stretches should sort that out. I'm working the club bar at 5.30 which I suspect will be busy. There's tennis and cricket matches on today. This aside nothing I must do but a couple of cycle related things on the agenda. My Kinesis may have punctured and sealed yesterday - could be a thorn involved but decided to leave it in place till I got home. I need to collect the Cervelo from the LBS who have checked it over following Monday's little collision.

950+ cases in Chorley. June 21st ain't gonna happen. ☹️


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That sounds like a time delay pulse gubbins. When I w*rked we had a similar bit of kit that *sent a pulse down an underground armoured cable and told you the distance to the short / break in circuit so you knew where to dig* ( as if the JCB digging a trench wasn’t clue enough) 🤔


Shouldn't you do that before the JCB started digging?? Or does this explain why they're so many holes in our roads. 🤔


----------



## rustybolts (12 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 950+ cases in Chorley. June 21st ain't gonna happen.


Same pattern developing all over the place would be bad news indeed


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2021)

Morning. No doubt as a result of overindulging in my meal out with my friends last night I had a crap sleep so up and out at 5am and managed a 9 mile run. Hopefully I've burned off some of the lasagne and chocolate fudge cake 

Bit fresher this morning so quite pleasant.

I may need a siesta later in the hope of nodding off for even half an hour.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Same pattern developing all over the place would be bad news indeed


Think I read Dundee was way up too. Just 22 miles away from here. Just wait till after this stupid gathering for the footie.


----------



## gavroche (12 Jun 2021)

Salut tout le monde. The new three piece suite is being delivered this morning, between 6.45 and 8.45 so shouldn't be long now before we have something comfy to sit on.
Tomorrow afternoon we are invited to a garden dinner at my BiL near Caernarfon but we can't take Molly because they don't like dogs. 
I bought a new jersey yesterday, orange one, reduced from £34.99 to £17.00. and my wife said: " you can't failed to be seen with this one" as it is bright orange. I might use it today when I go for a ride later.
As it is Saturday today, I think @Mo1959 is having a lie-in or she is doing a 40 miler and isn't back yet.
Au revoir.


----------



## gavroche (12 Jun 2021)

Oops. she just beat me to it.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Think I read Dundee was way up too. Just 22 miles away from here. Just wait till after this stupid gathering for the footie.


I know it's the Euros but is Scotland allowing crowds in?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I know it's the Euros but is Scotland allowing crowds in?


Pretty sure there's a certain number allowed into Hampden, plus there's an area on Glasgow Green where so many can sit and watch on the big screen too. Drinks only supposed to be served and consumed at tables, but after a few I wonder.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Looking good today 
Off out exploring the Vale of Berkeley this morning.
Having a barbecue later, so will be firing up the Cadac around 3pm.
I doubt very much that June 21st is going to be 'Freedom Day' but I can live with the current restrictions OK.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Shouldn't you do that before the JCB started digging?? Or does this explain why they're so many holes in our roads. 🤔


The JCB should have been the clue, we used to work in quarries with diggers and lorries whizzing everywhere and the occasional explosion as they blew a new load of chalk ( a lot of the guys who worked there had Ammonites as garden ornaments, some of them quite large )
On a side note well done on yesterday's ride, I must give it a go myself as it's quite a few years since I've felt stiff in the morning


----------



## Lee_M (12 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut tout le monde. The new three piece suite is being delivered this morning, between 6.45 and 8.45 so shouldn't be long now before we have something comfy to sit on.
> Tomorrow afternoon we are invited to a garden dinner at my BiL near Caernarfon but we can't take Molly because they don't like dogs.
> I bought a new jersey yesterday, orange one, reduced from £34.99 to £17.00. and my wife said: " you can't failed to be seen with this one" as it is bright orange. I might use it today when I go for a ride later.
> As it is Saturday today, I think @Mo1959 is having a lie-in or she is doing a 40 miler and isn't back yet.
> Au revoir.



Don't like dogs? I wouldn't be going, they're much nicer than people


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Same pattern developing all over the place would be bad news indeed


I feel it will develop more widely. I've always said easing would cause this but hadn't considered another variant.

Obviously I'm close to Blackburn and Bolton and know the specific areas. I'm not getting political but it's clear in these towns infection rates are closely linked to social and financial deprivation. Although Chorley is close to both I don't consider the town to have similar issues yet our case rate is rocketing again.

Our granddaughter started nursery last week. She was sent home on the first day and the nursery closed as a staff member tested positive. We are on child minding duties Thursday and Friday next week.


----------



## Lee_M (12 Jun 2021)

Morning all. A bit grey in North Wales. 

Power run day today, where a load of Kitcar owners put their cars on a rolling road to see how powerful they are.

I'm going to support them and eat a bacon roll. I don't care how powerful mine is, and I don't want to blow it up either (which has been known to happen in the past) so just spectating for me.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2021)

^^^ First time I read this I saw Kit Kat. 😃😃


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2021)

I must get on with stretches, especially as my PT (not as grand as it sounds) new adductor stretches.

Just wanted to quickly share these pics. In the middle of nowhere we came across a house with the most eclectic mix of things in the garden you can imagine. Would love to have snooped around. The fence was made of old bicycles, we left sharpish before ours extended it.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2021)

Morning folks. Dull and overcast here in Mid Wales as well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2021)

Oh gosh. Sad news. The Scottish Crannog Centre at Kenmore has burned down. 

https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...2302834/huge-fire-at-scottish-crannog-centre/


----------



## dickyknees (12 Jun 2021)

Bore da pawb.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That sounds like a time delay pulse gubbins. When I w*rked we had a similar bit of kit that sent a pulse down an underground armoured cable and told you the distance to the short / break in circuit so you knew where to dig ( as if the JCB digging a trench wasn’t clue enough) 🤔


Does remind me of a story. The water board send a "slug" down the pipe to keep it clear of any sludge that may build up. Somewhere on Loch Lomondside they lost one as it got stuck but they did not know where so had to dig at random until they found water. I know this because being better equipped than the average distillery we had lots of assorted tools they wanted to borrow.


----------



## pawl (12 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Didn’t back in the day the monks have carp ponds for breeding carp.I think they ate carp




Had a further thought about this Stew Ponds Monasteries often had a something called Stew Ponds.These were used to store live fish ready for eating During the Middle ages they were often attached to monasteries to supply fish over the winter.Apparently not just carp but various species of fresh water fish.

Monks could often be heard shouting Yah its fish Friday


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh gosh. Sad news. The Scottish Crannog Centre at Kenmore has burned down.
> 
> https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...2302834/huge-fire-at-scottish-crannog-centre/


It actually burned down 8 years ago but they only noticed it yesterday .

Sorry.
Tried to open the story but it tells me I "must subscribe".


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2021)

Said this before but are others on here concerned that the major Covid outbreaks are all around where @PaulSB (alias Chorley Paul) lives.
Just sayin like


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, still and cloudy just now, forecast is for breezy and sunny, up to 15°. A little pootle on the mtb’s is planned.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Said this before but are others on here concerned that the major Covid outbreaks are all around where @PaulSB (alias Chorley Paul) lives.
> Just sayin like


Don't worry we didn't stop in Warrington yesterday..........


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Shouldn't you do that before the JCB started digging?? Or does this explain why they're so many holes in our roads. 🤔


It'll explain why, when they do dig, they seem to hit another that "wasn't supposed to be there". More often than not taking it out in the process.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Dull and overcast here in Mid Wales as well.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Main Street, Machynlleth is set to close on the 21st of this month for ten years, due to long term roadworks.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Main Street, Machynlleth is set to close on the 21st of this month for ten years, due to long term roadworks.


Ten YEARS. I know roadworks seem to take a long time, but.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Main Street, Machynlleth is set to close on the 21st of this month for ten years, due to long term roadworks.


No one would notice accept the tourists  and the locals would just ignore it Any way


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I must get on with stretches, especially as my PT (not as grand as it sounds) new adductor stretches.
> 
> Just wanted to quickly share these pics. In the middle of nowhere we came across a house with the most eclectic mix of things in the garden you can imagine. Would love to have snooped around. The fence was made of old bicycles, we left sharpish before ours extended it.
> 
> ...


Can you nip back and get that submarine launched ballistic missile laying on the drive?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can you nip back and get that submarine launched ballistic missile laying on the drive?


Next time, next time. I'm thinking of taking the club on this route in a month or so.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2021)

dickyknees said:


> It’s a track shared by three houses.
> I intend to put up hit and miss fencing to give some protection from the wind. I like the idea of a mixture of maritime and traditional meadow flowers.
> 
> Thanks


I'm pottering on my allotment and I'm now having a sit down for a while. Your meadow has been occupying me. Traditional wildflower mixes can be bought in many places, even B&Q. I use some on uncultivated patches on the allotment for bees and other pollinators. I simply buy what I see in a garden centre. The results are poor. If you take this approach can I suggest you research and contact one of the many wildflower specialist companies you can find online. Ask for advice.

Another thought is to collect your own seed of maritime plants. I think it's worth a try to collect seed of what you see locally. I would urge you to be careful with what you collect. Don't strip individual plants of their seed, perhaps take 25% of the seed heads on an individual plant and do this over a wide area, perhaps 20-30 metres. We don't want to have an impact on natural regeneration in the area.

Enjoy. It's a nice project.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, a slightly modified version of my Hatton loop, when I got into the village instead of doing a circuit and going back the way I came I rode down the hill past Hatton Locks then turned left back into the lanes, 32 miles ridden, and another fast ride for me, I averaged 14.5mph, thats a second ride in the 14's. The weather was a bit mixed, cloud with sunny intervals, quite chilly when it clouded over but lovely and warm when the sun was out, it also was a bit windy at times. Thats another good morning out on the bike


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh gosh. Sad news. The Scottish Crannog Centre at Kenmore has burned down.
> 
> https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...2302834/huge-fire-at-scottish-crannog-centre/


Has that not happened before?


PaulSB said:


> I'm pottering on my allotment and I'm now having a sit down for a while. Your meadow has been occupying me. Traditional wildflower mixes can be bought in many places, even B&Q. I use some on uncultivated patches on the allotment for bees and other pollinators. I simply buy what I see in a garden centre. The results are poor. If you take this approach can I suggest you research and contact one of the many wildflower specialist companies you can find online. Ask for advice.
> 
> Another thought is to collect your own seed of maritime plants. I think it's worth a try to collect seed of what you see locally. I would urge you to be careful with what you collect. Don't strip individual plants of their seed, perhaps take 25% of the seed heads on an individual plant and do this over a wide area, perhaps 20-30 metres. We don't want to have an impact on natural regeneration in the area.
> 
> Enjoy. It's a nice project.


Most of the wildflower mixes sold are annuals. I have abandoned my veg garden due to old age and infirmity so am trying a meadow effect. Everything was slow to come on this year so no real results to look at yet.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Next time, next time. I'm thinking of taking the club on this route in a month or so.


Well in that case, grab the scythe as well.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Enjoy. It's a nice project.


Thanks for the advice. I’m sure it’ll keep me occupied for the next few years. 🌷🌼🌻🥀🥀


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Said this before but are others on here concerned that the major Covid outbreaks are all around where @PaulSB (alias Chorley Paul) lives.
> Just sayin like



Yes, I always wear a mask and gloves when reading his posts, then sanitise immediately after


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Well in that case, grab the scythe as well.


We got away pretty damn quick in case the scythe was used to acquire more cycles for the fence!! 😱


----------



## cisamcgu (12 Jun 2021)

**checks in and waves** "See you all in a few months - put the tea on in October


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2021)

Scythes, masks, gloves, immediate sanitising????

Have you lot got me marked out as death.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2021)

cisamcgu said:


> **checks in and waves** "See you all in a few months - put the tea on in October


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2021)

Advice please fellow pensioners. I'm probably going to buy a new smartphone. Any recommendations?

Yesterday I found myself five miles from home in urgent need of food. No problem as I always leave some in reserve when I'm riding. While enjoying a pork pie I took out my phone to find it was dead even though I set out with 100% charge.

Today I've had 7¾ hours use and I'm at 11%. Can't afford to get caught out if I'm far from home and need help.

Battery life is key and hopefully one which maintains it for several years - no not after charging, you know what I mean.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2021)

Motorola G series.....I think they are up to #10 now.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2021)

Samsung Galaxy S9 or 10. Love mine. So easy to use. Love love love.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Scythes, masks, gloves, immediate sanitising????
> 
> Have you lot got me marked out as death.



The Grim Reapers right hand man.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2021)

cisamcgu said:


> **checks in and waves** "See you all in a few months - put the tea on in October



 see you then.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Advice please fellow pensioners. I'm probably going to buy a new smartphone. Any recommendations?
> 
> Yesterday I found myself five miles from home in urgent need of food. No problem as I always leave some in reserve when I'm riding. While enjoying a pork pie I took out my phone to find it was dead even though I set out with 100% charge.
> 
> ...


How long was the battery life in the phone when it was new? If you were happy with it, then why not just get the battery replaced? There are lots of little phone shops around which would probably do it for a low price.

If you are mainly worried about being able to make emergency calls rather than doing clever smartphone stuff, then you can't beat the battery life of a dumb _feature_ phone! You can buy them for around £20. Get a free sim and stick a few pounds worth of credit on it. Charge once a week and otherwise forget about it until you need it. Pretty much bombproof too!


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Had a further thought about this Stew Ponds Monasteries often had a something called Stew Ponds.These were used to store live fish ready for eating During the Middle ages they were often attached to monasteries to supply fish over the winter.Apparently not just carp but various species of fresh water fish.
> 
> Monks could often be heard shouting Yah its fish Friday


There is a fish pond which is tidal near Port Logan in Galloway. It was to supply fish to the "big hoose" whenever they fancied some. It was stocked with salt water fish when we visited but how they got the fish I cannot remember. The whole thing is protected by a high wall with one lockable door presumably to stop pilfering.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jun 2021)

Well it turned out very nice. A favourite offroad route from Nethy, over Ryvoan, round the back of Loch Morlich and through Piccadilly, the Cairngorm Club Footbridge, Loch an Eilein, circling back through Coylumbridge and back over the Sluggan. This is the view from the Sluggan.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Advice please fellow pensioners. I'm probably going to buy a new smartphone. Any recommendations?
> 
> Yesterday I found myself five miles from home in urgent need of food. No problem as I always leave some in reserve when I'm riding. While enjoying a pork pie I took out my phone to find it was dead even though I set out with 100% charge.
> 
> ...



Mrs @BoldonLad and daughter no 4 have Samsung S10 each. No complaints.

Daughter No 1 and No 2 have iPhones, not sure of model.

Daughter No 3 has Samsung S11

Son No 1 has iPhone11

Son No 2 has Samsung S7.

Technology phobic and hamfisted brother-in-law has had a series of Motorola G???. They have lasted very well (considering his ability to break most things)

I am an Apple convert, so IPhoneX here, about to buy an IPhone12 and give the "old" one to grandson (11) who is being allowed his first phone.

In most cases, phones are bought, and, run on a Contract SIM Only via Tesco Mobile (O2 Network).


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Motorola G series.....I think they are up to #8 now.


I have a Motorola G as a second phone which holds it's charge so far. It does not get a lot of use but is pretty good for what I paid. I use BT as there is a special deal and it costs me £5 per month.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2021)

It's a good job that Scotland has vicious midges and (generally) crap weather to defend the border against massed hordes of English incomers otherwise the ongoing Mo and Flick picture show would have the country overwhelmed in months!

As a half-Scot, I would be very tempted to move north if it were not for a climate that makes Yorkshire's look like that of Spain!


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jun 2021)

Overcast all day so far and a brisk chilly wind. I did go out for a trike run but long trousers and gloves had to be deployed. Verging on rain but remained dry.
Sods law also as every time I left a passing place another car appeared behind me but they all kept a reasonable distance. Only danger was motorbikes or rather one motorbike who aimed straight for me and did a very close pass. I did reckon he was bluffing as while a collision would not do me any good he would have come off and may have ended in the loch.
Still noticeable is the lack of water birds on the loch. We used to walk this way regularly and there were plenty of ducks and a few geese and swans then.
Cars parked in every possible place but an artic trailer is in the one I mostly use but I can park far enough away from it and in any case it has been there for weeks now.
A good sprinkle of small tents in the campsite. 
Three middle aged men cycled towards me at one point with ebikes and brand new jackets so bright I nearly reached for my sunglasses. Probably hired the lot locally.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We got away pretty damn quick in case the scythe was used to acquire more cycles for the fence!! 😱


The fella at the door didn't bother you then.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2021)

My tootsies are tired now. 6.5 mile walk to go with this mornings 9 mile run.

Thank goodness there was a lovely breeze to keep it from getting too warm.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My tootsies are tired now. 6.5 mile walk to go with this mornings 9 mile run.
> 
> Thank goodness there was a lovely breeze to keep it from getting too warm.
> 
> View attachment 593496


Give it a push!


----------



## cisamcgu (12 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My tootsies are tired now. 6.5 mile walk to go with this mornings 9 mile run.
> 
> Thank goodness there was a lovely breeze to keep it from getting too warm.
> 
> View attachment 593496


An erratic I presume ?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glacial_erratic


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2021)

cisamcgu said:


> An erratic I presume ?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glacial_erratic


I think so. There is a slight hill on the other side of the track but I can’t see anything that size rolling down at one time.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2021)

OMG one of the football players is getting CPR! 😭


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2021)

Eee .....this is the life!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> OMG one of the football players is getting CPR! 😭


What match ?
Which prog ?


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jun 2021)

Dunothing today, soon be bedtime


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What match ?
> Which prog ?


Denmark vs Finland. Apparently, they saved him and he is conscious in hospital.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Dunothing today, soon be bedtime
> View attachment 593519


Stay up, the dark of night and early hours are the best part of the day.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 593511
> 
> 
> Eee .....this is the life!


Is the left leaning barbeque a sign of which way you lean?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2021)

The birds began to sing at 03.49 today. Dawn is 03.47........clearly they had a lie in.

I've had a brew. Time for a doze.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2021)

Here we go then. Looks as though a beautiful day is on the way.

Club gravel ride today which I'm leading so I must be on the bike and away by 7.45. Looks hopeful at present. This is a great route with some woodland which are wonderful in dappled sunlight, I think it's going to be like that.

I'll be interested in who turns out. Five I think will appear. A nice size for a gravel group.


----------



## Paulus (13 Jun 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's a sunny and warm start to the day. 
MrsP and myself are off to the Cotswolds for a couple of days to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary which is today we got married on the 13th. 

Yesterday's bbq went really well at our friends place. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2021)

Morning all. Hope this finds you all well.
Up early (again ).
The plan is........
1. Shave and shower.
2.Fruit for breckie
3. A Short walk (maybe 2 miles)
4. Lunch outside which will be burger and chips** for me. Home made lasagna for MrsD
**the chips are frozen.....top of the range Aldi ones.......triple cooked in dripping..
5. Footy. England Vs Croatia......this could go either way.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> It's a sunny and warm start to the day.
> MrsP and myself are off to the Cotswolds for a couple of days to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary which is today we got married on the 13th.
> 
> ...


Congrats to you and mrs P. Enjoy your break.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2021)

Good morning. Congratulations to you and Mrs Paulus. 

A bit dull here at the mkment, but it's supposed to be a hot one. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2021)

Morning. Mountain bike bimble for a change. Mix of on and off road. Bit overcast and breezy but warm.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> It's a sunny and warm start to the day.
> MrsP and myself are off to the Cotswolds for a couple of days to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary which is today we got married on the 13th.
> 
> ...



Congratulations


----------



## Lee_M (13 Jun 2021)

Morning all.

Club ride this morning to The Elephant cafe in Parkgate. 

Should be nice, although I'm currently suffering the after effects of last night's kebab 😭


----------



## gavroche (13 Jun 2021)

Bonjour and congratulations to Mr and Mrs Paulus on their wedding anniversary.
Sunny and warm day here again on the North Wales coast. 
My car needs washing as the seagulls have been target practising so that's my first job this morning. 
Garden dinner at my BiL this afternoon, up on the hills.
Enjoy your day every one.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## Juan Kog (13 Jun 2021)

Congratulations to Mr & Mrs P .
The Cotswolds a good choice . After all you don’t want to venture as far as Devon, then you will be just another Grockle for Dirk to complain about . .


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Gonna be hot today 
Short doggie walk this morning, then off to an outdoor shop to replace my camping chair which collapsed on me yesterday. Lucky that I didnt have my thumbs in the chair as it went down with a bump! Could've been painful.
Sunday lunch booked at the local pub. 



classic33 said:


> Is the left leaning barbeque a sign of which way you lean?


It's not a left leaning barbecue - it's a right leaning camera.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Congratulations to Mr & Mrs P .
> The Cotswolds a good choice . After all you don’t want to venture as far as Devon, then you will be just another Grockle for Dirk to complain about . .


He doesn't complain about grockles.

He just shoots them


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Gonna be hot today
> Short doggie walk this morning, then off to an outdoor shop to replace my camping chair which collapsed on me yesterday. Lucky that I didnt have my thumbs in the chair as it went down with a bump! Could've been painful.
> ...


I recall a couple we were on holiday with.
The wife sat on a camping chair which collapsed with her finger trapped in it. I honestly thought she had lost it but it did eventually heal.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jun 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees, 
Congratulations to Mr & Mrs P 🎂🍾. We wandered around to a friends house yesterday afternoon so our granddaughter couls see the tortoises. She was fascinated and overcame her initial nervousness, eventually feeding them with lettuce, tomatoes and grapes. The males and females are segregated otherwise it can get a bit feisty!
We all watched the blackbirds and Robins and tits feeding, the Robins fledged yesterday having taken up residence in a blue tit nest box. 
Mums coming to collect granddaughter in an hour, then Mrs Tenkaykev and I might get the Brommies out and go for a gentle meander.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, a bit grey here but forecast to clear with a sunny high of 20°. Planning a walk.
Congratulations Mr & Mrs @Paulus , enjoy your break in the lovely Cotswolds.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2021)

Congratulations @Paulus and Mrs Paulus.
You're welcome to come to Devon anytime.*





*When I'm away


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The birds began to sing at 03.49 today. Dawn is 03.47........clearly they had a lie in.
> 
> I've had a brew. Time for a doze.


They were at it at 03:25 here, early again.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> It's a sunny and warm start to the day.
> MrsP and myself are off to the Cotswolds for a couple of days to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary which is today we got married on the 13th.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the day

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow


You probably had other things on your mind, but it was also the day that six blank cartridges were fired at the Queen as she entered Horse Guards Parade.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Hope this finds you all well.
> Up early (again ).
> The plan is........
> 1. Shave and shower.
> ...


With regards No.4, pork or beef.
No.5 is a game of two halves.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2021)

Another dreich day. Wet but not actually raining and very windy.
Much work done indoors tho'. Bread on, soup making, washing machine done,fridge drain blockage cleared, kitchen floor washed. Never really stopped since I got up.
At least I have an excuse for not tackling the brambles and ivy infesting the desfontainia as well as bishop weed from underneath. None seem possible to actually stop but constantly have to be removed as far as possible.
I was wrong about the rain it is now blowing across outside. Fine droplets with wind behind them are not good for being out in.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Another dreich day. Wet but not actually raining and very windy.
> Much work done indoors tho'. Bread on, soup making, washing machine done,fridge drain blockage cleared, kitchen floor washed. Never really stopped since I got up.
> At least I have an excuse for not tackling the brambles and ivy infesting the desfontainia as well a bishop weed from underneath. None seem possible to actually stop but constantly have to be removed as far as possible.
> I was wrong about the rain it is now blowing across outside. *Fine droplets with wind behind them are not good for being out in.*


You'll not shrink, don't worry.
You have my guarantee on that.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll not shrink, don't worry.
> You have my guarantee on that.


I used to do a club run or an offroad route every Sunday regardless of weather. The club runs were often organised by a guy who should have given out warnings that wet suits were advisable. Three members on different occasions found themselves trying to swim while holding on to their bikes and being swept downstream. An offroad time trial when I had the sense to be timekeeper I realised that we had one missing. A search party eventually found her lost in a forest after being swept downstream while doing a river crossing which was not part of the course. The same girl ended up on another occasion waist deep in a burn pool while helping to construct a bridge we were making.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2021)

Phew…it’s gone really humid. Thank God the wind might keep it bearable. Not sure if I want a walk or not.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll not shrink, don't worry.
> You have my guarantee on that.


My Nan used to tell me , “ you won’t melt your not a sugar cube .


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> They were at it at 03:25 here, early again.


I was at it at 03.25.
It were a good dream


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> With regards No.4, pork or beef.
> No.5 is a game of two halves.


No 4.......BEEF WITH SWEET CHILLI


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2021)

One for @Dirk 



Getting ready for the big game.


----------



## 12boy (13 Jun 2021)

Another earlier ride and maybe Mrs 12 will will finish the last of her planting today. The next couple of days will be 38C and the plants in starter pots will fry. The nights will be 18-19 C which will be nice. It will be a dry heat. My first mgmt job was in S Dakota, across the Missouri from Nebraska and I expected brutal winters with -40 temps and 20 + mph winds but I hated the summers...38C with 90% humidity at midnight. And lots of biting bugs, no doubt due to the mammoth pig farms which covered acres. 38C with 15% humidity is much more bearable.
Congrats Paulus and Mrs Paulus..good for you. 
Great pictures Mo... Youse guys live in very pretty country.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> One for @Dirk
> View attachment 593662
> 
> Getting ready for the big game.


Thanks - apart from the fact that I absolutely detest football.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> *I was at it at 03.25.*
> It were a good dream


I'm saying nowt!


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Thanks - apart from the fact that I absolutely detest football.



And me, the balls the wrong shape and mostly just gets kicked about.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2021)

I've just done my good deed for the weekend... Some of you may remember me complaining about my wheelie bin going missing a year or two back? Well, this time it was the turn of other people in the neighbourhood. 

The bin, er, _operatives*** _walk down the back alleys collecting the bins, and take them to various collection points to be emptied into the wagon. They never bring the bins back; we have to walk down the alleys to collect them.

The bins were done on Friday morning and I noticed that a couple of bins were left on the pavement outside my house. That is NOT where they are normally left, and it had obviously caused some confusion to the owners of the bins.

One of the bins had a house number on it which suggested that it could have come from 3 or 4 different local streets. I didn't feel like wandering about trying to track down which household that bin came from, and the other didn't even have a number. What I realised though was that where the bins were standing was not visible to the other streets. I moved them a few metres down the street so they would be visible from up and down the alleys. Within 5 minutes somebody came and collected one of them. I haven't checked to see if it was the numbered one.



*** They do actually all seem to be men, but we aren't supposed to call them _'binmen'_ these days!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've just done my good deed for the weekend... Some of you may remember me complaining about my wheelie bin going missing a year or two back? Well, this time it was the turn of other people in the neighbourhood.
> 
> The bin, er, _operatives*** _walk down the back alleys collecting the bins, and take them to various collection points to be emptied into the wagon. They never bring the bins back; we have to walk down the alleys to collect them.
> 
> ...


Waste Operatives these days, even though they don't operate the waste.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've done the same as yesterday, still it's another day nearly over


There is a certain lack of logic in your approach... 

You sound like you are so fed up with each day that you try to get it over with as soon as possible, by going to bed at the start of the evening. Unfortunately, that means you will be dumped into another day in the middle of the night and have to start putting up with that one even sooner!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2021)

BTW, NN... I know you are fed up at the moment so I am not trying to make jokes about you. I just think that going to bed earlier and earlier every day isn't the answer.

I've got the opposite problem... I'm going to bed later and later. It is after sunrise now and then I am not waking up until 11:00, having missed a good part of the day.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've done the same as yesterday, still it's another day nearly over


Dunnothin.
Bet you had breakfast though.


ColinJ said:


> There is a certain lack of logic in your approach...
> 
> You sound like you are so fed up with each day that you try to get it over with as soon as possible, by going to bed at the start of the evening. Unfortunately, that means you will be dumped into another day in the middle of the night and have to start putting up with that one even sooner!


I did say the night hours are the best ones, along with the early hours. But he seems to enjoy daylight.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2021)

'Tis a tad warm 'ere. 
Thermometer sensor is in the shade.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Jun 2021)

Been busy - painted a hanging basket stand that my wife uses with lanterns holding candles - it was getting rusty and needed a good coat of paint after a rub down
Then sorted out the washing
Then spent a long shile trying to work out how in the name of $deity the hanging basket thing goes back together!

Just come back from a ride - really nice when moving - really sweaty when I had to slow down or stop!


must be nearly time to put dinner on - Roast has been abandoned - I have been told it is too warm - which is strange because it is in the fridge!!!
(sorry)


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There is a certain lack of logic in your approach...
> 
> You sound like you are so fed up with each day that you try to get it over with as soon as possible, by going to bed at the start of the evening. Unfortunately, that means you will be dumped into another day in the middle of the night and have to start putting up with that one even sooner!


Don't most, if not all days, start and end(or should that be end and start) in the night?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> I did say the night hours are the best ones, along with the early hours. But he seems to enjoy daylight.


I, OTOH, am apparently becoming a bat... I am up throughout the hours of darkness, and I haven't opened the blackout curtains in this room for several YEARS! 

I don't like the feeling that pedestrians can look in. Sometimes there are kids hanging around on the pavement outside, right by the window.

At least at this time of the year I have the internal door open. It is a nice 21C in here. In the winter, the door has to be kept shut or I'd freeze!

Eh, what's that... Alarm going off on my phone? YIKES... I'm Zooming at 17:30 - where's the tablet!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't most, if not all days, start and end(or should that be end and start) in the night?


It depends how you define '_night_'. I think of 8-9 pm as early to mid-evening!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It depends how you define '_night_'. I think of 8-9 pm as early to mid-evening!


The dark part of the day, whatever the weather, usually coincides with the hours starting with 22, 23 and 0.

Did you know, 
There is no nighttime in Australia.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Been busy - painted a hanging basket stand that my wife uses with lanterns holding candles - it was getting rusty and needed a good coat of paint after a rub down
> Then sorted out the washing
> Then spent a long shile trying to work out how in the name of $deity the hanging basket thing goes back together!
> 
> ...


It's keeping cool, what else.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> The dark part of the day, whatever the weather, usually coincides with the hours starting with 22, 23 and 0.
> *
> Did you know,
> There is no nighttime in Australi*a.



No, didn't know this. Please explain.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jun 2021)

Well the sun never really got going, it’s been mostly grey all day. Did a walk around Glentromie, found a Vanessa.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No, didn't know this. Please explain.


_"In Australia the spelling is not listed in either the Macquarie dictionary or the Australian Oxford dictionary, so nighttime should be considered a spelling error in Australia."_
https://australiandictionary.blogspot.com/2019/11/is-spelling-nightime-nighttime-night.html?m=1


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"In Australia the spelling is not listed in either the Macquarie dictionary or the Australian Oxford dictionary, so nighttime should be considered a spelling error in Australia."_
> https://australiandictionary.blogspot.com/2019/11/is-spelling-nightime-nighttime-night.html?m=1


I thought it would be something exciting.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Well the sun never really got going, it’s been mostly grey all day. Did a walk around Glentromie, found a Vanessa.
> View attachment 593688
> 
> View attachment 593689


I’ve never heard of a Vanessa?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve never heard of a Vanessa?


A lightweight cyclindrical trig pillar, only used in Scotland it seems
http://trigpointing.uk/wiki/Pillar


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A lightweight cyclindrical trig pillar, only used in Scotland it seems
> http://trigpointing.uk/wiki/Pillar


Ahhh……interesting, thanks.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page this evening.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> 'Tis a tad warm 'ere.
> Thermometer sensor is in the shade.
> 
> View attachment 593679


Certainly not too warm where I am. Currently 12.8C outside with a cold wind and still raining.
Looked at the webcam at the ferry terminal and with the bigger boat leaving there were still a lot of cars lined up. No commercial traffic which takes up a lot of space and thankfully no tour buses so many must be making a run for it unbooked.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I, OTOH, am apparently becoming a bat... I am up throughout the hours of darkness, and I haven't opened the blackout curtains in this room for several YEARS!
> 
> I don't like the feeling that pedestrians can look in. Sometimes there are kids hanging around on the pavement outside, right by the window.
> 
> ...


In Scotland you may have eaten it all.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahhh……interesting, thanks.


When I was a student many years ago and used to hard farm labour I nearly had a job of carrying bags of cement up to the tops to build these things. Fortunately something easier came along first.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A lightweight cyclindrical trig pillar, only used in Scotland it seems
> http://trigpointing.uk/wiki/Pillar


There's a thread for those.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"In Australia the spelling is not listed in either the Macquarie dictionary or the Australian Oxford dictionary, so nighttime should be considered a spelling error in Australia."_
> https://australiandictionary.blogspot.com/2019/11/is-spelling-nightime-nighttime-night.html?m=1


Did you know that Macquarie originated in the Isle of Ulva and there is a Macquarie Mausoleum on Mull which is the property of the Aussie equivalent of the National Trust. A new non Scottish landowner was not very happy and tried to stop public access to it but Scottish access laws put paid to that and the Australians were not very happy either.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> *Did you know* that Macquarie originated in the Isle of Ulva and there is a Macquarie Mausoleum on Mull which is the property of the Aussie equivalent of the National Trust. A new non Scottish landowner was not very happy and tried to stop public access to it but Scottish access laws put paid to that and the Australians were not very happy either.


No


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> No


Well you do now.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Well you do now.


Ay


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Jun 2021)

Over the last 10 days I have been doing some repair jobs in the house, followed by bike repairs/ fettling . This morning 🤔 maybe time to tidy my work bench .


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Over the last 10 days I have been doing some repair jobs in the house, followed by bike repairs/ fettling . This morning 🤔 maybe time to tidy my work bench .
> View attachment 593742


Stanley, Draper(Old or new though) and Record(old).

Not bad.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Over the last 10 days I have been doing some repair jobs in the house, followed by bike repairs/ fettling . This morning 🤔 maybe time to tidy my work bench .
> View attachment 593742


Found _at last_!!!! 




The one person more untidy than _me_!


----------



## 12boy (14 Jun 2021)

I knew we were related, Juan my cousin. I have so many pieces of crap I may just need one day, or an untossable tool, or the right thing for for fixing something I don't own...etc etc etc.
NN, don't be forlorn. At least you are healthy and good looking like all the manly studs and lovely ladies here on CC, right?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> I knew we were related, Juan my cousin. I have so many pieces of crap I may just need one day, or an untossable tool, or the right thing for for fixing something I don't own...etc etc etc.
> NN, don't be forlorn. *At least you are healthy and good looking like all the manly studs and lovely ladies here on CC, right?*


I'm not too sure about that claim. The last time I used a picture of myself, I was told it was giving people nightmares.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm not too sure about that claim. The last time I used a picture of myself, I was told it was giving people nightmares.


Yeah, but that _was _an MRI (or CT?) scan of your skull!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

Morning. We had rain all night. Think it’s off now. Soon find out as I’m out for a walk after my coffee. Hopefully be much fresher.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm not too sure about that claim. The last time I used a picture of myself, I was told it was giving people nightmares.


Same thing happened when NumbNuts posted a selfie.
Can't think why


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2021)

Hello the house !!!
What happened to our 'wall to wall' sunshine yesterday ??? It was overcast all day and still is this morning.
Didn't get my walk in yesterday for a number of reasons so hopefully will get it in this morning.
I watched the footy on tv (England vs Croatia) and appear to be the only person that enjoyed it.......that must tell me something, but what ??


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2021)

Good morning everybody, wall to wall sunshine again this morning, has been for several days, a little bit of rain overnight would be welcome, my rainwater butt is empty.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2021)

Morning. Dull and overcast today and about 7 or 8 deg cooler. Shopp9ng day for us I think. 

This came up on my Facebook page.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jun 2021)

Good morning peeps. 
Very sunny here in the Cotswolds, near to Chipping Camden, and due to be sunny all day.

Off to a local arboretum later.
Another day in paradise


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2021)

Morning all 



Dave7 said:


> What happened to our 'wall to wall' sunshine yesterday ???


We had it. 
Got it again today. 

Hitching up in a couple of hours and heading towards the Cotswold plateau for 5 days, to meet up with our gang of mates. It's party time!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

A brisk hilly walk done. Lovely and fresh after last nights rain seems to have cleared the air.

Wee pic of the fish ladder thingy in the local park as I was passing.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jun 2021)

Good morning. It is wet! 😠 Not raining but has been drizzly. Everything feels very fresh. 14⁰C and I have a cycle clothing dilemma. 🤔

Congratulations from yesterday to Mr and Mrs @Paulus 🥂🥂 Which arboretum Batsford or Westonbirt?

Well guess what I'm doing today? 🚴 Sometimes I wish I could report something else, something different. Tomorrow? Housework. Feeling a bit pissed off this morning if I'm honest.

Weather permitting I will be giving the Kinesis major TLC this afternoon. After three gravel rides, +/- 160 miles, last week she needs it. Rode 252 miles in total last week.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

Wee rude pic in case anybody has been missing it. Lol.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> It's a sunny and warm start to the day.
> MrsP and myself are off to the Cotswolds for a couple of days to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary which is today we got married on the 13th.
> 
> ...



Congratulations


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wee rude pic in case anybody has been missing it. Lol.
> View attachment 593773


What's rude about Thor's hammer?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wee rude pic in case anybody has been missing it. Lol.
> View attachment 593773




There is def a pattern forming here where Mo is concerned.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wee rude pic in case anybody has been missing it. Lol.
> View attachment 593773


That looks familiar.
Apart from the square b*ll*cks and the wrinkly end of course


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jun 2021)

Good morning all from the cloudy skies of Nethy. A trip to the Highland Wildlife Park is in plan for today.


----------



## dickyknees (14 Jun 2021)

Bore da pawb. A bit fresher and breezier than yesterday.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2021)

Exhausted bat reporting... 

Bed 03:30.
Puzzles to 04:00.
Light off 04:05.
Sound of bubble pal snoring in guest room above until at least 05:00.
...
07:30 WHAT WAS THAT - THERE'S SOMEONE CREEPING ROUND THE HOUSE!!! Oh yeah, bubbles is here... 
07:45...
08:30 Noisy car passes

I will catch up on the exciting tales of people getting up before I go to bed, then try to get some sleep!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Exhausted bat reporting...
> 
> Bed 03:30.
> Puzzles to 04:00.
> ...


Why not just stay up and then you might sleep tonight?


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2021)

Shock for Mrs p.She went through to the kitchen to find a a dove perched on the back of one of the dining chairs.Flew out of the patio doors the Dove not Mrs p ,It then tried to back into the house by the back door.Closed the patio and back door.Dam thing kept flying at the window fo about five minutes.Odd


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2021)

Watched the footie yesterday.A bit annoying the long shadow down the near side touch line.Camouflaged the Croatian players in their black kit


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

Gosh, it's getting windy again today. I suppose I should watch the Scotland match but I can't seem to get excited about the footie much just now.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> ...... but I can't seem to get excited about the footie much just now.


I never could.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, it's getting windy again today. I suppose I should watch the Scotland match but I can't seem to get excited about the footie much just now.


I think it will be a good game, evenly matched.
I will be cheering for Scotland.


----------



## Lee_M (14 Jun 2021)

Morning all.

Cooler in North Wales than last few days.

Hard club ride yesterday (hard for me, easy for everyone else) has resulted in a massive headache over night, so well juiced up on ibuprofen and codeine.
Some major hedge surgery today should distract me if it doesn't rain before I'm organised


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jun 2021)

Bright and sunny and forecast says low chance of precipitation. Somebody forgot about the low part and decided precipitation was the better option.
Went down to fight, sorry negotiate with Calmac for a day trip to Oban next week and rain came on in bucketloads.
Could not get a return booking on the day I wanted but managed an alternative.
Many people are now of the opinion that the ferries are run for the benefit of tourists and not for those who live here. It is a ridiculous state of affairs when you have to make a ferry booking first and then try to get your mainland appointment to suit. 
Booking on line is not possible for me and many others as the system only recognises full fare travelling and has no provision for those with concession tickets.
Since the sun is back out I will try for a trike run I think if it looks to stay dry. The trike lives in my car and so I prefer it not to get wet.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Cooler in North Wales than last few days.
> 
> ...


I am inclined to get bad headaches after hard exercise too. Hoping if I can knock off a bit of weight and find the exercise slightly easier they might not be as bad. Think a lot of the cycling ones start in my creaky neck due to position on the bike too?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

Off for a wander round to the supermarket for a few things. I can't carry a huge amount so usually go at least twice per week. Two big jugs of milk are heavy before I even buy anything else. I refuse to take the car a quarter of a mile.


----------



## Lee_M (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I am inclined to get bad headaches after hard exercise too. Hoping if I can knock off a bit of weight and find the exercise slightly easier they might not be as bad. Think a lot of the cycling ones start in my creaky neck due to position on the bike too?



Yep mine start in my neck too.

Couple that with a bad lower back and my rides can be a whole fun bag of pain 😭


----------



## gavroche (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Off for a wander round to the supermarket for a few things. I can't carry a huge amount so usually go at least twice per week. Two big jugs of milk are heavy before I even buy anything else. * I refuse to take the car a quarter of a mile.*


Do a few miles detour with the car, it will do it good too and you can buy as much as you want then.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Why not just stay up and then you might sleep tonight?


Well, I am awake again now - I forgot to reset my alarm! 

It would help if I could go for a long hard bike ride. Unfortunately, I have sprained my back so I am having to be very careful not to to send that into spasm.

Ah, other neck/back pain suffering reports while I am typing! 

I was putting my new bike on the workshop stand when it slipped out before I could get the clamp tight. Making a diving catch of an 11 kg awkwardly shaped metal object is not good for ageing back muscles!


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Yep mine start in my neck too.
> 
> Couple that with a bad lower back and my rides can be a whole fun bag of pain 😭



I'm fine when I'm riding its afterwards that it can be uncomfortable, if I've ridden further or harder than usual it can take a day or two for my back and hips to settle down, most of the time I'm trying to keep the revs up and the gear down as thats the most comfortable way to ride.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2021)

The Eagle has landed in Coaley.







Home for the next 5 days.
Currently in the George at Frocester awaiting lunch.
The ice cold Proper Job is certainly hitting the spot - I must have sweated a gallon setting up the van!
The menu here is pretty good. 





I went for the Pigeon breasts with black pudding, bacon and onion.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Off for a wander round to the supermarket for a few things. I can't carry a huge amount so usually go at least twice per week. Two big jugs of milk are heavy before I even buy anything else. I refuse to take the car a quarter of a mile.


Simples , your a pensioner Mo . Get yourself one of those pensioners shopping trolleys. .


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2021)

In have returned from shoppobg. I had to go to Mach first to drop Mr WD prescription off, then go back on myself to Newtown to shop. All in all a total of 70 miles just foe dam shopping and prescripton. That's the downside of living in the sticks


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed in Coaley.
> 
> View attachment 593794
> 
> ...


The chicken breast stuffed with chorizo and mozzarella sounds nice.


----------



## Sterlo (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Off for a wander round to the supermarket for a few things. I can't carry a huge amount so usually go at least twice per week. Two big jugs of milk are heavy before I even buy anything else. I refuse to take the car a quarter of a mile.


Just to come on to find Mo talking about her two big jugs???


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Off for a wander round to the supermarket for a few things. I can't carry a huge amount so usually go at least twice per week. Two big jugs of milk are heavy before I even buy anything else. I refuse to take the car a quarter of a mile.


I have to ride about 2 miles to the nearest 'proper' supermarket - paniers are rubbish and a pain to attach (I need to look at better ones) and backpack only hold things up to a certain size so I often can;t use my bike for shopping
As a possible solution I am thinking about getting a detachable trailer - but that will have to wait until we get shed number 3 or there is nowhere to store it!


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Jun 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Just to come on to find Mo talking about her two big jugs???


Stop now @Sterlo , your straying into @Dave7 territory .


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Simples , your a pensioner Mo . Get yourself one of those pensioners shopping trolleys. .



Its a shame she's not closer, she could borrow ours.


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> In have returned from shoppobg. I had to go to Mach first to drop Mr WD prescription off, then go back on myself to Newtown to shop. All in all a total of 70 miles just foe dam shopping and prescripton. That's the downside of living in the sticks




We gave up doing our major shop eighteen months ago.Round trip of twenty miles Now have weekly deliveries from Tesco and some from Acado Even when things open up doubt we will return to shopping We have a small CoOp in the village if we need anything we have forgotten.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Stop now @Sterlo , your straying into @Dave7 territory .


TBF He did beat me to it.
I had a vision of the locals saying "there goes our Mo with her big jugs".


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jun 2021)

Good afternoon folks,
I saw Mrs Tenkaykev off on her train journey to Scotland. She’ll be getting the overnight sleeper to Glasgow and starting the John Muir way in the morning. I’m watching the Scotland game at the moment, that second goal was a bit of a sucker punch 😮. Let’s hope they can dig something out.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jun 2021)

WOW!!!  That was like old times. All bar one of the gang out plus a couple of guests - those who turn out from time to time - on a flat loop to Ainsdale (Southport). First time we've had six for over a year.

68 miles, 16.8avg and everyone flying. It was actually 17.4avg to the meet point, riding home always drops the average.

Time for a brew and clean the Kinesis.

Feeling very happy.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> In have returned from shoppobg. I had to go to Mach first to drop Mr WD prescription off, then go back on myself to Newtown to shop. All in all a total of 70 miles just foe dam shopping and prescripton. That's the downside of living in the sticks


At least you can travel when you want and not like on an island when you can only travel if there is a slot when a tourist has not booked months ago


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good afternoon folks,
> I saw Mrs Tenkaykev off on her train journey to Scotland. She’ll be getting the overnight sleeper to Glasgow and starting the John Muir way in the morning. I’m watching the Scotland game at the moment, that second goal was a bit of a sucker punch 😮. Let’s hope they can dig something out.


I thought Scotland had to score 1st to have a chance.
Sadly, once CZE scored Scotland imo were going to lose.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jun 2021)

It’s stayed windy and mostly cloudy all day, quite chilly at times. Spent the morning at the HWP then moved onto the Insh Marshes RSPB reserve for a picnic and afternoon stroll. 4 layers required for lunch.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jun 2021)

Are any of you bilingual? I need help with translation. I've found a note stuck to the kettle:

"Have not made chicken pie. We will have it tomorrow."

What does this mean? 🤔🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

That was 90 minutes I won’t get back. Pretty poor.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Are any of you bilingual? I need help with translation. I've found a note stuck to the kettle:
> 
> "Have not made chicken pie. We will have it tomorrow."
> 
> What does this mean? 🤔🤔


Looks self explanatory to me


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Are any of you bilingual? I need help with translation. I've found a note stuck to the kettle:
> 
> "Have not made chicken pie. We will have it tomorrow."
> 
> What does this mean? 🤔🤔


You've a chicken to pluck, and gut.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks self explanatory to me


Mo....he is from Chorley. They don't speak proper English like wat as ow we do.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mo....he is from Chorley. They don't speak proper English like wat as ow we do.


Worse, he's from down South



PaulSB said:


> I completely agree. I was born a southerner though after 4 years in Yorkshire and 39 in Lancashire hope I qualify as northern.
> 
> Occasionally I have contact with folk I know in London and the south-east. I'm so glad I left, the thought of becoming like or adopting such attitudes as I encounter horrifies me.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Are any of you bilingual? I need help with translation. I've found a note stuck to the kettle:
> 
> "Have not made chicken pie. We will have it tomorrow."
> 
> What does this mean? 🤔🤔




It means you are making it....NOW


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2021)

Something _completely _unexpected happened to me this afternoon...

Something good. Something _VERY _good...

No, I didn't hit it off with an attractive unattached woman in the supermarket (or anywhere else). I didn't win a prize in a competition. I didn't go out on my bike...

What happened was that my bubble pal met up with her brother and brought him round for coffee and snacks in my sunny back yard. We had a nice chat and a laugh. Then he instructed me to hold out my hand. Why? Just do it...

He reached into a pocket and took out a roll of bank notes, and started counting them out into my open palm... £10, £20, £30, £40, £50, £60, £70, £80, £90, £100...

_Whaaaaaaaat!?_ 

I asked if this was a joke. Nope. Did I remember buying him a used bike years ago? Nope. Oh, hang on, yes - it must have been 25+ years ago. He couldn't afford it at the time, so I'd told him not to worry about it; just pay me back one day when he wasn't skint. _Today _was finally that day!!! 

I had forgotten all about it, but he had been feeling guilty about it and wanted to set things right. He has plenty of money in the bank now, so I wasn't going to turn it down! It will go towards a second pair of wheels for my Devon bike. I'm looking at ads now to see what is available at an affordable price.

_*"What goes around, comes around!"*_


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Something _completely _unexpected happened to me this afternoon...
> 
> Something good. Something _VERY _good...
> 
> ...


That is such a lovely story Colin, you are a good man 👍


----------



## Paulus (14 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Are any of you bilingual? I need help with translation. I've found a note stuck to the kettle:
> 
> "Have not made chicken pie. We will have it tomorrow."
> 
> What does this mean? 🤔🤔


Sort yourself out today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jun 2021)

The weekly email from the Local Council just arrived. Over 400,000 visitors to Poole and Bournemouth over the weekend! The council have put in a lot more bins and collected 89 Tonnes of rubbish. There's a new Park and Ride but some people seem to prefer to park willy nilly and don't consider access by emergency vehicles / householders, so more than 800 parking tickets issued.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 593838



I think Numbnuts is having a breakdown. Quick, hide behind the sofa everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think Numbnuts is having a breakdown. Quick, hide behind the sofa everyone.


I used to do that when the Daleks appeared! Still don’t like them.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> _*"What goes around, comes around!"*_


Hopefully your new wheels!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to do that when the Daleks appeared! Still don’t like them.


Ha! I did that too.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks self explanatory to me





welsh dragon said:


> It means you are making it....NOW


Even in the Celtic languages it means what I feared.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2021)

_*EXTERMINATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ha! I did that too.


I recall doing that for Quatermass in the late 50s.....that was scary.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I recall doing that for Quatermass in the late 50s.....that was scary.




Quatermass and the pit was the one wasn't it?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Quatermass and the pit was the one wasn't it?


TBH I couldn't remember..... I only remembered it as Quatermass. 
I googled it and it appears there were a few series.
BUT
I do remember hiding behind the sofa.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 593838


The insurance company are being awkward, still.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Quick, hide behind the sofa everyone.





Mo1959 said:


> I used to do that when the Daleks appeared! Still don’t like them.





PaulSB said:


> Ha! I did that too.


The same sofa!!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2021)

I didn't see quatermass and the pit when it first came out. I remember seeing it on tv years later. Mr WD told me about it.so I watched it. There was another one in the 70's with John Mills in the lead.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Something _completely _unexpected happened to me this afternoon...
> 
> Something good. Something _VERY _good...
> 
> ...


Thank you posting this

Lovely story

bad stuff gets loads of publicity but this sort of stuff happens all the time - OK this is especially nice but nice things happens all the time and just makes society flow

it is nice to hear an especially nice part of how people are supposed to - and normally do - work together


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> The same sofa!!


That would explain a lot!!!


----------



## Paulus (14 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to do that when the Daleks appeared! Still don’t like them.


I was ok with the Daleks. It was the Cybermen that scared me.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jun 2021)

Ona different note

many weeks ago I raised the foot rest on my bit of the sofa
and look at my hand
NO WEDDING RING!!!!!!!!

WTF!!!

no idea where it had gone - or where I had last seen it
clearly pretty much dismantled thesofa to find it
had a theory that it could have come off when I stopped on my bike and hence removed my cycling gloves
so I have not combed through the grass verge at my normal stopping point in Moore several times
also rang every shop I had visited in the last 2 days to check

absolutely NO SIGN

HMMM

searched the whole house
started with sensible places
went on to places it could have droped off
started looking at places it could not sensibly be
and then went onto damn silly places

still no idea


Anyway

last evening my wife was being pestered my a mosquito
those little bu****s really do love her
I make no comment about how this is great on holiday because staying close to her is a great way of not being bitten
although sometimes she comes back from a foreign holiday (remember them????) looking like a victim of a bad shooting using very small calibe ammo

anyway
I was commanded - sorry requested in a polite manner -to go upstairs and find the mossy spray that we use on holiday

OOOOOOK

hmmmm
last saw that on holiday before pandemic etc

so - like a good husband I went upstairs
then stood in a random bedroom and looked at drawers

decided that the front bedroom was unlikely so went and looked at drawers in the back bedroom

decided that the drawer on the window side of the bed were less used so more likely to have unseen holiday stuff in them

By luck I opened the bottom drawer in the bedside cabinet and - there was a plastic wet bag thing with all the EU/USA to UK electric adapters in it
so I puller it out to see what else might be underneath
only to see a metal object fall off and bounce back into the drawer!!!

dug out an old swimsuit and found the required mossy spray underneath

AND MY WEDDING RING


that damn drawer hasn;t been opened for well over a year!!!!!


I have NO CLUE how a lost wedding ring got into a drawer with holiday - and foreign holiday stuff at that - in it


but I have it back


so far theories are
a) Grandson - not sure - why - he does has 'rules' at times but I think he would be more likely to throw it down the stairs or put it in a truck
b) magic - no stop - wait - I know someone who is a witch - and I 'may; annoy her - but then??????
c) in some impossible to define manner I managed to fling the ring off my finger - not as dumb as it appears as due to Covid we have not been sleeping together since the start of the lockdown (critically vulnerable and all that stuff) so I was sleeping in that room for many months
and then neither of us noticed it was missing for a while

all of which are unlikely



anyway

I've got it back!!!


note - I sometime go on a bit and type long 'interesting' stories
I presume this is OK
other wise - well whatever - I try to make it interesting
these tend to happen after about 9pm - I blame Merlot and Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> I was ok with the Daleks. It was the Cybermen that scared me.


Apparently when I was a kid I was scared by the original Daleks

In the more recent stuff however
The first time a Dalek said "ELEVATE" I genuinely shot back on the safe and yelled WTF

before that - there was BLINK
not THAT was seriously scary!!!!
watched it with my daughter - she had become a Dr Who fan but her Mum wouldn't watch it so we watched it when she was out
we had to pause it and had a discussion
decided that stopping when it was scary was bad - but most programmes end when it is less scary so we watched it to the end
which helped a bit

and there was a Torchwood with Fairies
s**t that was scary - not as bad a BLINK but close


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Ona different note
> 
> many weeks ago I raised the foot rest on my bit of the sofa
> and look at my hand
> ...


This witch you know, are you thinking she might have a go at you?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jun 2021)

1320 cases. Up by 580+ since last week.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> This witch you know, are you thinking she might have a go at you?


Well I know her IRL

but I might annoy her 'a bit' on another forum
where she is a MOD


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Well I know her IRL
> 
> but I might annoy her 'a bit' on another forum
> where she is a MOD


There were two on here at one time, neither were mods.

There's a witches coven near here.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I do remember hiding behind the sofa


I still hide behind the sofa. Mrs JK can be very scary when she gets angry .


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> yes


They're happy, and quick enough, taking your money. Not so quick at paying it back though.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> There were two on here at one time, neither were mods.
> 
> There's a witches coven near here.


Where did they go???

Anyway - I have to think their concepts of life have a point

unlike some 'normal' 'religions'

anyway - basically - I never mess with red haired women - I just ain;'t that brave


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Where did they go???
> 
> Anyway - I have to think their concepts of life have a point
> 
> ...


They just stopped posting.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> They just stopped posting.


Maybe communicating by other means


or just stopped posting


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2021)

Blimey... I have been up since 0430 and it appears I am the only one on here.
Anyone around ??


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey... I have been up since 0430 and it appears I am the only one on here.
> Anyone around ??


I’ve been up for a while, didn’t want to wake the forum members too early 😁


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Apparently when I was a kid I was scared by the original Daleks
> 
> In the more recent stuff however
> The first time a Dalek said "ELEVATE" I genuinely shot back on the safe and yelled WTF
> ...



it was the original Daleks that scared me, but I was only 10 or 11 at the time.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2021)

Morning. Looks like we will be having another nice day today.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2021)

Had an email from the Father of my tenant in Shetland offering to buy the place. Talked it over with Mrs D and im going to accept. I'll lose £300 a month rental income - ive not put it up since 1994 - and i'll be 160k better off. 

Being realistic ill never be moving home now, somits time to face facts and let go. Mrs D has agreed that once Mini D leaves home we'll move to the Scillies or Alderney. I want the sea, she wants half a chance at reasonable westher.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2021)

Good morning. The sun is shining 🌞. Looks like a lovely day ahead. An awful sleep so feel like death warmed up.

My Kinesis is clean but still needs a polish and lube.

Tuesday is housework day. Got me coloureds on, whites to follow when Mrs P gets up.

I see we have a flounce going on. This one makes me smile.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Had an email from the Father of my tenant in Shetland offering to buy the place. Talked it over with Mrs D and im going to accept. I'll lose £300 a month rental income - ive not put it up since 1994 - and i'll be 160k better off.
> 
> *Being realistic ill never be moving home* *now, somits time to face facts* and let go. Mrs D has agreed that once Mini D leaves home we'll move to the Scillies or Alderney. I want the sea, she wants half a chance at reasonable westher.


Interesting you say that. Only last night I was talking to a friend who has just sold his Dublin home saying exactly the same as you.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2021)

Morning. I looked in earlier but it was quiet. 

Just back a gorgeous spin. Not very far. Just 28 miles but nearly 2000 feet of elevation so still a decent work out for the old legs. 

Better go and get freshened up and stick the accumulating exercise gear in the wash. Then brekkie.


----------



## Salad Dodger (15 Jun 2021)

Good morning, world. 

I haven't posted for the last few days, as we have been getting up and going straight over to Miss Salad's new/old house, where there is MUCH decorating to be done. 

But this morning I will be leading our "social strolling" walking group, while Mrs Salad oversees the first day of actual workmen appearing at the project. I suspect she will prevent them from doing much plastering by talking to them a lot and making them many cups of coffee with copious amounts of biscuits.....


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Interesting you say that. Only last night I was talking to a friend who has just sold his Dublin home saying exactly the same as you.


It is with a heavy heart, but one must apply some logic. I've no family left there, some friends, and while Mrs D doesn't mind visiting she has no attachment to the islands and its a hard environment for someone not inured to it. I feel a bit sad, but also quite upbeat, as if I've crossed a busy junction in the road of life and got past it unscathed.

Don't get me wrong, rural Poshshire is nice enough but I don't feel any attraction or connection to it. Its simply half way between where we were both living when we got together, so was borne out of expedience and convenience. Nothing against it, its just not me.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2021)

@Drago yes, my friend was again saying precisely the same thing. I think it's a stage of life we all reach. It may be a house, it may be something else but these are decisions which need taking and they often bring relief.

For me it was money. After retiring I was very, very uncomfortable with the idea of spending capital with no real means to rebuild it. That was until I finally convinced myself with sensible living only total disaster could put us on the streets.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Nice day again 
Off out to source 6kg propane gas bottle and a new folding chair this morning, then meeting up with mates for Bob's birthday lunch at the Gloucester Old Spot pub.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, a bright but chilly start here. Forecast to reach to giddy heights of 14° later. Planning a local wander.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2021)

We are expecting bright sunshine and 21 deg


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We are expecting bright sunshine and 21 deg


It's actually clouding over here now. Looks like I might have got the best part of the day by going out early.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jun 2021)

The Bin men have been and I'm all packed for my visit to Brum. I'll be catching up with family who I haven't seen in Years. My elder sister is now in sheltered accommodation and wheelchair bound, one of my younger brothers lives in the same block, unfortunately he has dementia so it's going to be a bit emotional. As a young man he had a flair for drawing, and was very good at it, he liked the "Superhero" style comic characters and would always decorate the Birthday cards he sent with a couple of sketches. I've got some Superhero comics and hopefully they will bring him a bit of pleasure.
By coincidence, the sheltered accommodation is within walking distance of where we were brought up as children, so I'll be taking a walk around and revisiting our old Primary School, the shops we were sent to to fetch the "errands" , and the Pub where I had my first illicit Pint 
When our dad was in his 70's, and the family scattered across the country, he would visit the various brothers and sisters who had moved away from Brum. He'd always get a bit morose and say " this might be the last chance I get to see you " Fortunately this went on for many years, and the kids would say " dad's on one of his 'Farewell Tours" again, and the family joke was that he had more farewell tours than Frank Sinatra


----------



## Paulus (15 Jun 2021)

Good morning from the sunny Cotswolds. 
After a leisurely breakfast on the lawn, and a swim in the pool, we shall pack up and head for Morton on the Marsh. MrsP wants to visit this place as it's market day.

Then it's back along the road and home.
I will need to pound the roads on the bike for a few days as the food has been great and plentiful .

Stay safe everyone


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think Numbnuts is having a breakdown. Quick, hide behind the sofa everyone.


Sorry WD not funny. I will not go further on this subject.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jun 2021)

Heavy rain forecast from midday onwards. Looks ok just now but there were some heavy showers yesterday and looks to get worse. Change comes very quickly here sometimes.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Sorry WD not funny. I will not go further on this subject.



Jog on then. I think it is time for me to exit stage left. Have fun folks.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Had an email from the Father of my tenant in Shetland offering to buy the place. Talked it over with Mrs D and im going to accept. I'll lose £300 a month rental income - ive not put it up since 1994 - and i'll be 160k better off.
> 
> Being realistic ill never be moving home now, somits time to face facts and let go. Mrs D has agreed that once Mini D leaves home we'll move to the Scillies or Alderney. I want the sea, she wants half a chance at reasonable westher.


All sounds sensible to me.
One thing to look into though (unless things have changed now). It used to be that of you raise capital from selling a house and don't use it to purchase another one then Mr Taxman will be after you and your hard earned dosh.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. The sun is shining 🌞. Looks like a lovely day ahead. An awful sleep so feel like death warmed up.
> 
> My Kinesis is clean but still needs a polish and lube.
> 
> ...


Do we ??
Who, what, where, why


----------



## Lee_M (15 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Off for a wander round to the supermarket for a few things. I can't carry a huge amount so usually go at least twice per week. Two big jugs of milk are heavy before I even buy anything else. I refuse to take the car a quarter of a mile.



That's why we get everything delivered. One big shop, no carrying, and no local driving, and because the truck is delovering to lot


welsh dragon said:


> Quatermass and the pit was the one wasn't it?



I love quatermass and the pit. Perfect late 50s sci fi horror - well I assume it's 50s, could be 60s I guess


----------



## Lee_M (15 Jun 2021)

Morning all. It's Tuesday so that must mean band practice again.

Starts at 10 but guitarist is never ready until at least 10.30, so I may just turn up late.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> That's why we get everything delivered. One big shop, no carrying, and no local driving, and because the truck is delovering to lot
> 
> 
> I love quatermass and the pit. Perfect late 50s sci fi horror - well I assume it's 50s, could be 60s I guess


Lee !!!!
I had managed to stop thinking about Mo and her big jugs......now you have my mind racing again.
I tell you, its not good for a man of my age


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2021)

Latest breaking news.
I was at Aldi for 0800.
Got everything I needed and was back home for 0830.
Our daughter is taking MrsD to a garden centre.
Don't think daughter has pushed a wheelchair before


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Lee !!!!
> I had managed to stop thinking about Mo and her big jugs......now you have my mind racing again.
> I tell you, its not good for a man of my age


It'll get yer blood racing.


----------



## GM (15 Jun 2021)

Morning all...Just catching up skimming through the last couple of pages. Some great photos Mo and Flick  and a belated Happy Anniversary Paulus.



Dave7 said:


> I was at Aldi for 0800.
> Got everything I needed and was back home for 0830.



This made me laugh from my FB the other day....




Have a good day folks!


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> All sounds sensible to me.
> One thing to look into though (unless things have changed now). It used to be that of you raise capital from selling a house and don't use it to purchase another one then Mr Taxman will be after you and your hard earned dosh.


My accountant daughter will be all over that for me. I have previously loved in it, not simply used it for rental investment, so I think im clear but ill leave that to her.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2021)

[QUOTE="Drago, post: 6440415, member: 2275
I have previously loved in it, 
[/QUOTE]
Too much information there


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Just catching up skimming through the last couple of pages. Some great photos Mo and Flick  and a belated Happy Anniversary Paulus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you don't mind but I've pinched that, shared it with my Brother In Law over Whatsapp.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Jog on then. I think it is time for me to exit stage left. Have fun folks.



I hope this ain't a flounce WD? That would be sad.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, rode my Weston Under Wetherley loop an enjoyable 31 miles in the sun, its been a lovely morning for a bike ride, a bright, warm and sunny morning with a cooling breeze. The path by the allotments is still closed so I had to use the roundabout to cross the A45 and ride some unfamiliar back roads to get into Baginton, the first time I've used that route for about twenty years, so another good morning out on my bike. A friend came round to see my Good Lady this morning and that meant I didn't have to worry about her being on her own at home while I was riding.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jun 2021)

Bang on cue the rain is starting. 
Got out for a run on trike tho' traffic was pretty heavy. Constant stream of cars heading out for a day run. I went early due to the forecast which does not seem a good idea. I usually wait till later when it is less bad.
Couple of cyclists heading out, probably from the campsite with no obvious waterproof gear. One shouted over that it was a lovely day which was correct at that time. They had not looked at the forecast obviously.
Did see a heron at the edge of the water which is the first I have seen here for some time. A buzzard circling around is not going to bother it.
There are some things I feel strongly about and I am not noted for keeping my mouth shut. This gets me into trouble regularly but so be it.


----------



## GM (15 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I hope you don't mind but I've pinched that, shared it with my Brother In Law over Whatsapp.




No problem, here's a couple more you might like...


----------



## gavroche (15 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Drago yes, my friend was again saying precisely the same thing. I think it's a stage of life we all reach. It may be a house, it may be something else but these are decisions which need taking and they often bring relief.
> 
> For me it was money. After retiring I was very, very uncomfortable with th*e idea of spending capital with no real means to rebuild it. *That was until I finally convinced myself with sensible living only total disaster could put us on the streets.


Same for me. What capital I have cannot be replaced if I use it. Nobody knows how long we have left so spending sensibly is the answer. We have less disposable income now as our only source is our pensions but enough to pay the bills and a bit left over but I am not complaining, we still have a comfortable life.


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2021)

Feet up with coffee watching Clarkson's Farm.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Do we ??
> Who, what, where, why


Over in the #I'm Done thread in CC Cafe.


----------



## gavroche (15 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Feet up with coffee watching Clarkson's Farm.


Very good series. We see the other side of Clarkson, the human side with emotion and caring. He had tears when he took his three sterile sheep to the abattoir.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jun 2021)

Another nice spot for lunch today, Loch Vaa, just outside Aviemore.


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> My accountant daughter will be all over that for me. I have previously loved in it, not simply used it for rental investment, so I think im clear but ill leave that to her.


There will be capital gains tax 

However, if I gift it to Mrs D and she sells it there is no tax. All quite legal and very common practice where a property is wholly owned


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> Same for me. What capital I have cannot be replaced if I use it. Nobody knows how long we have left so spending sensibly is the answer. We have less disposable income now as our only source is our pensions but enough to pay the bills and a bit left over but I am not complaining, we still have a comfortable life.


I know exactly how long I have left.
Last week I went to a fortune teller in Blackpool and she told me.
Not sure why she wanted my bank details though


----------



## 12boy (15 Jun 2021)

A few weeks ago I mentioned some little blue flowers I thought were desert orchids which are seen only for a few weeks and only on a short section of bike trail. Today I saw them and took an unfortunately fuzzy pic to show I wasn't BSing you about them. Nearby was a nice blooming yucca. Yucca were prized by Native American folks who ate the seeds, made cordage from the leaves whose sharp tips provide a built in needle, and made soap from the roots. 
Today will be hottest day of the year to date, 39 C so my ride was done early. To do that I skipped breakfast until I got back. Food is good.
Be well and safe.


----------



## 12boy (15 Jun 2021)

I sent the blue flower pic to my family, and my DIL found out it ain't no orchid, but rather a Western Spider Wort. I knew if I made an idiotic claim she would set me straight. Ugly name for a purty flar.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> I sent the blue flower pic to my family, and my DIL found out it ain't no orchid, but rather a Western Spider Wort. I knew if I made an idiotic claim she would set me straight. Ugly name for a purty flar.


Nowt idiotic about it. If you didn't know what it was, you make a best guess as to what it is.


----------



## rustybolts (16 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Jog on then. I think it is time for me to exit stage left. Have fun folks.


 Has WD left us ? 
(47) Rory Gallagher "What's going on" - YouTube


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Has WD left us ?
> (47) Rory Gallagher "What's going on" - YouTube


I do hope not.
I didn't see the build up but did read (what I think) was her last post (not on a trumpet, Classic).
Calling @Mo1959 .....what do you know (unless of course you are sworn to secrecy)


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2021)

Good morning
Good morning
Good morning
(Just in case those hard of hearing didn't catch it 1st time).
Another evening when I was knackered and was in bed, asleep, by 2000.
Woke up a couple of times and enjoyed a good pee.
Eventually woke at 0500 and now sat enjoying a coffee.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2021)

@Drago 
Please don't think I am sticking my nose in and I realise you are a knowledgeable guy AND with an accountant daughter.
I was intrigued by you plans, which, btw, I think are great.
Below is the "ruling" I was thinking of.
It appears that sale of a 2nd house is liable to CGT.
Feel free to ignore and bin this post.

https://www.plazaestates.co.uk/news...apital gains tax is the,you later sell it for.


----------



## Drago (16 Jun 2021)

I have risen.

No funny early morning quips today. Still reeling at the sad news of Dave Davenport's passing


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Has WD left us ?
> (47) Rory Gallagher "What's going on" - YouTube



I hope not 
Maybe she's taking a break.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen.
> 
> No funny early morning quips today. Still reeling at *the sad news of Dave Davenport's passing*



Always sad when someone dies, but, I had no idea who he was, Google was no help, only returning results for people who died years ago.

I would have asked my wife, who knows even more than Google, but, she is sleeping...... 

Edit: Reading further on CC, I understand now, sadly, Dave was "one of us" and, therefore always "at risk, from the dreaded four wheeled menace".


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jun 2021)

Good morning from a Travelodge room overlooking a sunny car park somewhere in Brum. 
There’s a Toby Carvery that’s part of the same building, but a separate business, I looked at the “ as much as you can eat” breakfast menu and see that “ Breakfast Yorkies “ are on the menu, accompanied by a veggie gravy. More worrying is that I can hear that there’s a lady in an adjacent room who has a continuous hacking cough…
Take care folks, stay safe


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jun 2021)

Good Morning. I'm struck by this thought. Today can be summed up as:

😴

I'm OK but really this is where we've got to? I could remain sat in this chair for the day and it wouldn't matter. Thank the Lord for bikes.

Before Covid-19 I was (probably still am) very particular about keeping my car clean. I may tackle this later today as it's well below standard at present.

@welsh dragon don't desert us.


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning. I'm struck by this thought. Today can be summed up as:
> 
> 😴


Wot about 🥦🥬🥕🌽🥒🫑🧅🧄 on your allotment.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jun 2021)

I popped off to browse the Guardian before making breakfast. This is the first item I stopped at. Coca Cola's share price dropped by 1.6% or $4bn.

Ronaldo

Yesterday I noticed a headline he had scored for Portugal. I had forgotten him and imagined he was retired. I had to Google to discover he's now 36 and playing for Juventus.

Is it me or surely there are more important things in the world?


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Wot about 🥦🥬🥕🌽🥒🫑🧅🧄 on your allotment.


Yes, I must check the watering before I go cycling.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Another nice day coming up. 
I do hope that @welsh dragon hasn't left the thread. I'll really miss her if she has.
I can understand getting peed off with folk at times. There's been quite a few times on this thread, that I've felt like giving someone both barrels but have had to bite my lip. We're all different, with different outlooks and values, but we all have something in common. That's what makes it enjoyable.
Fortunately, we generally tend to bump along together OK - that's something that we all have had to learn to do in our long lives.
The occasional spat is only to be expected, but we're pretty good at kissing and making up.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jun 2021)

Watery sun this morning with moderate breeze. Need to wait and see what the rest of the day brings but rain not forecast.
I admit I snapped at WD but without bringing other people into it I thought it was an insensitive remark. Nuff said.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> ....
> Fortunately, we generally tend to bump along together OK - that's something that we all have had to learn to do in our long lives.
> The occasional spat is only to be expected, but we're pretty good at *kissing and making up.*



Is that an offer?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning
> Good morning
> Good morning
> (Just in case those hard of hearing didn't catch it 1st time).
> ...


Have you done anything about ordering an e-bike yet? Never heard you mentioning it again. Just had an email from Ribble advertising some and the hybrid e-bike got the Tech-Radar e-bike of the year.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, a little warmer here today, a high of 15 forecast. A little pootle on the mtb’s is planned.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Is that an offer?


Depends.......


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2021)

I do hope Welsh Dragon hasn’t left Its a pity if something has upset her.It won’t be the same without her.☹️☹️☹️


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you done anything about ordering an e-bike yet? Never heard you mentioning it again. Just had an email from Ribble advertising some and the hybrid e-bike got the Tech-Radar e-bike of the year.


Sadly Mo I am still struggling with my balance. There are days when I feel I will be ok then days (mornings in particular) when even walking straight is a problem.
Me and MrsD were just talking about that same thing.
I can afford it but hate to spend the money and not use it.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you done anything about ordering an e-bike yet? Never heard you mentioning it again. Just had an email from Ribble advertising some and the *hybrid e-bike got the Tech-Radar e-bike of the year.*



Yes, I promised Mrs @BoldonLad, when we reached 75, we would switch to e-bikes, that is next year! I have been looking closely at the Ribble Hybrids.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, I promised Mrs @BoldonLad, when we reached 75, we would switch to e-bikes, that is next year! I have been looking closely at the Ribble Hybrids.


Well move quickly. They have a 3 months waiting list.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jun 2021)

Even better than a red squirrel, just had a pine marten on the feeder 
Wasn’t quick enough for a photie though.


----------



## GM (16 Jun 2021)

Morning all...Sitting here waiting for a phone call appointment from my GP, expected any moment now. Nothing serious I've got a skin tag in my ear making wearing my hearing aid uncomfortable. 
Carrying on with a bit of topiary later giving the Thuja a good trim.
Have a good day folks!


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Even better than a red squirrel, just had a pine marten on the feeder
> Wasn’t quick enough for a photie though.


WoW.....only ever seen one up by Ardurmurchen (spelling ??)


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> WoW.....only ever seen one up by Ardurmurchen (spelling ??)


This was our second. The first one was from the windows of this cottage too, a few years ago. That was dusk though, this was broad daylight and just feet away


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Even better than a red squirrel, just had a pine marten on the feeder
> Wasn’t quick enough for a photie though.


Sorry Flick this is the retirement thread , No photo we don’t believe you.


----------



## rustybolts (16 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> I do hope Welsh Dragon hasn’t left Its a pity if something has upset her.It won’t be the same without her.☹☹☹


I hope she is not gone , she would be badly missed . I gave her a few dreadful slaggings and she laughed it off . She is witty , can take a joke and gives as good as she gets . One of those people you would like to meet in real life , not just at the end of a keyboard and screen


----------



## Paulus (16 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> I hope she is not gone , she would be badly missed . I gave her a few dreadful slaggings and she laughed it off . She is witty , can take a joke and gives as good as she gets . One of those people you would like to meet in real life , not just at the end of a keyboard and screen


WD is still around, but not posting in the old gits thread at the moment.


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> I hope she is not gone , she would be badly missed . I gave her a few dreadful slaggings and she laughed it off . She is witty , can take a joke and gives as good as she gets . One of those people you would like to meet in real life , not just at the end of a keyboard and screen



Well said 👍👍👍


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jun 2021)

British Gas Engineer has just left after fitting Smart Meters (a condition of our tariff). 

Pleasant young chap, not more than 30, I would guess. 

When explaining the "workings", he mentioned that the gas meter has a battery in it. I asked, if I needed to change battery, periodically, and, if yes, how and what size. He said it was a rechargeable battery, maintenance free, with an expected life of 15 years. I said "OK, that's good, I will not need to open that box in my lifetime". It was completely lost on him, the joys(?) of being young. 

Of to the pub now, with the boys (average age 72), warnings from Mrs @BoldonLad not to come back inebriated


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2021)

Surprise Suprise.Just been to have a new front tyre fitted prior to MOT .Fittersaid it’s fine at least another 1000 miles before replacement See you in two months The place I usually use last time said you need new break pads Brake fluid needs topping up Funny that it’s just had a full service Called in at my usual service garage ,told him where the tyre was fitted Response was your the fourth person who has said that c
National tyres and autocare. Coalville Know who will get my future custom


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2021)

We've been out shopping this morning, an Interesting morning, because my Good Lady can't physically get in and out of the car I had to help her into her wheelchair and take her on the bus, thats the first time we've been into the city centre by bus for a very long time, I'd rather use the car but while she's like this it'll have to be the bus if we both go, at least I get the chance to see some of Coventry's characters when we do this, we did some shopping then had lunch in the market.


----------



## postman (16 Jun 2021)

So today I got through the barbed wire and avoided the covid guard dogs,and escaped to It Otley,sadly on a bus.It was August last time I was there,it was good to be out.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> THE SAGA
> I posted this as life is not treating me fair at this time and it seems that the last 32 years has been hell for me. Looking back everything I get in life it gets taken away from me and losing the car was the last straw, and on the Monday my insurance told me that “they were no longer working on my claim as I had spoken to the third party which is not allowed” which left me fighting my own case.
> Having a breakdown or not WD was about as incentivise as a turd in a swimming pool, but that's up to her
> 
> ...




No, Welsh Dragon was out of order with "I think Numbnuts is having a breakdown. Quick, hide behind the sofa everyone", though I think there was no malice in it, just a bad joke, what Oldwheels said about it was right, Welsh dragons response to Oldwheels was over the top, my response was purely to Welsh Dragon's reply "Jog on then. I think it is time for me to exit stage left. Have fun folks", I like Welsh Dragon and it would be a shame if she walked away from this thread because of a bad joke.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2021)

TBH, otherwise decent people can be very unsympathetic or even unwittingly cruel sometimes.

I know that I went _on and on_ about my blood clots in the year after I had them, but I was basically scared sh*tless, living alone, helpless, and depressed. I was definitely suffering from PTSD. Even _now_, I still have morbid thoughts several times every day about dying from blood clot-related health problems. It helped me to post about my problems, so I _did_. 

I was hurt when people started making sarcastic posts about it. I was _VERY _hurt when people started complaining to the moderators about it! I was eventually asked very nicely if I would stop posting on the subject. The business upset me so much that I almost flounced at the time. The thing is, my life outside the forum mainly consisted of solo bike rides, computer games, and watching TV. It would have been a big loss to have left...

I reckon that 90% of the people who posted negative comments about me back then would have been mortified if they had realised the devastating impact that they were having on my fragile mental health. The _other _10% must be evil b*st*rds!


----------



## postman (16 Jun 2021)

Numbnuts sorry you are going through the grinder at the moment.Insurance companies are well known for wanting premiums,giving sweetners and promises.Then when you want something,read the small print,then read the smaller small print about the small print,I hope you can turn a corner soon,so as my dad told my brother before he died,don't let life grind you down and fight back,so hang on there brother.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> TBH, otherwise decent people can be very unsympathetic or even unwittingly cruel sometimes.
> 
> I know that I went _on and on_ about my blood clots in the year after I had them, but I was basically scared sh*tless, living alone, helpless, and depressed. I was definitely suffering from PTSD. Even _now_, I still have morbid thoughts several times every day about dying from blood clot-related health problems. It helped me to post about my problems, so I _did_.
> 
> ...



If my memory serves me correctly there were a few on here at that time who weren't very nice.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2021)

On a more positive note... I've just put my recent £100 gift towards a pair of new disc wheels for my Devon bike, plus a box of 10 inner tubes. 

My sister told me that she is converting a downstairs office in her cottage into a guest bedroom, which I will be using on my (hopefully) frequent future Devon cycling holidays. And good news for me, and my ageing bladder - she has had a downstairs toilet put in nearby so I won't have to trudge up and down the stairs during the night.


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2021)

Old pensioner construct and plant




And one I did earlier.Actually I didn’t the flowers. Are self setters


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> a pair of new disc wheels plus a box of 10 inner tubes.


Colin are you sure you have ordered the correct size tubes , with valves that are long enough.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Sorry Flick this is the retirement thread , No photo we don’t believe you.


Mrs F got this on her ipad


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jun 2021)

Today’s ride ended up mostly following the River Dulnain around Carrbridge. Nice in the sun but a cold wind, lunch required 5 layers.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Colin are you sure you have ordered the correct size tubes , with valves that are long enough.


I did check a couple of times to make sure! I have sometimes ended up with valves that were actually way too long. I hate the look of very long valves sticking out of low profile rims.

I hesitated about ordering 10 because they are not top quality lightweight tubes, but those will probably last me 10 years for general use. I can buy better tubes for my best bike next year when I get my pension.


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Mrs F got this on her ipad
> View attachment 594199


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> If my memory serves me correctly there were a few on here at that time who weren't very nice.




I think it was this thread that made derogatory remarks about me The village I live in that I lived on a council estate which I don’t ands it wouldn’t attempt if I did about my race religion The subject if I remember correctly was about social status I think what annoyed them was the fact I said I had two box plants either side of the front door

I did repot it as I did take exception to someone making judgments about me who doesn’t know me.There was no hint of humour in the remarks


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> No, Welsh Dragon was out of order with "I think Numbnuts is having a breakdown. Quick, hide behind the sofa everyone", though I think there was no malice in it, just a bad joke, what Oldwheels said about it was right, Welsh dragons response to Oldwheels was over the top, my response was purely to Welsh Dragon's reply "Jog on then. I think it is time for me to exit stage left. Have fun folks", I like Welsh Dragon and it would be a shame if she walked away from this thread because of a bad joke.


I watched helplessly as my wife of nearly 60 years slowly disintegrated with depression. This was caused by Parkinson's and is not really treatable at present. We had an excellent psychiatric nurse who came every week and became a good friend to my wife but she admitted that there was really nothing she could do but provide as much comfort as she could.
You will understand then that depression is something I take very seriously hence my immediate snap.


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I did check a couple of times to make sure! I have sometimes ended up with valves that were actually way too long. I hate the sight of very long valves sticking out of low profile rims.
> 
> I hesitated about ordering 10 because they are not top quality lightweight tubes, but those will probably last me 10 years for general use. I can buy better tubes for my best bike next year when I get my pension.




At one time I had deep rims I Am still using up those tubes.The blooming thins just will not puncture That’s probably done it next ride will probably be accompanied by a big bang


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I watched helplessly as my wife of nearly 60 years slowly disintegrated with depression. This was caused by Parkinson's and is not really treatable at present. We had an excellent psychiatric nurse who came every week and became a good friend to my wife but she admitted that there was really nothing she could do but provide as much comfort as she could.
> You will understand then that depression is something I take very seriously hence my immediate snap.



Yes, I've watched my Good Lady battle depression and anxiety on several occasions, and gave all the support I could, I take mental health seriously.


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I watched helplessly as my wife of nearly 60 years slowly disintegrated with depression. This was caused by Parkinson's and is not really treatable at present. We had an excellent psychiatric nurse who came every week and became a good friend to my wife but she admitted that there was really nothing she could do but provide as much comfort as she could.
> You will understand then that depression is something I take very seriously hence my immediate snap.




I am a retired psychiatric nurse One rule we had was never laugh at a patient laugh with them

Im pleased to hear that you are getting the service your wife deserves.To often we were described as not being proper nurses


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Jun 2021)

Re the saga . First off I have to say this is the nicest and inclusive forum or fb page I am on and I am on a lot .

But let’s be honest , in most cases comments are are light hearted and it if you post really serious stuff and expect everyone to be supportive you are pi@@ing in the wind .
If you want real help and real support you need to talk to REAL people not people sitting at a key board how ever nice they are . We cannot see the real you. 
WD comment was just a bad joke nothing more and they are what make this forum fun. And nothing more than most of us have said at one time or another. 
The op reaction to it was out of proportion but understandable considering his life experiences and how his life is going at the moment . 

To sum up everyone needs to kiss and make up and perhaps the OP should think about talking to real people ( family, friend or even a councillor) about his life and how he feels .


----------



## GM (16 Jun 2021)

Every days a school day on here, I now know what a BJ is....... 
Bad joke


----------



## rustybolts (16 Jun 2021)

Yes Exlaser , I agree , generally the people on this forum are very nice and its a great forum , sometimes people get wires crossed a bit though , and you DO have to talk to real people to get real support. Having said that . hope that Numbnuts gets sorted , its an awful feeling when bad luck stacks up against you repeatedly. Hang in there . Yesterday is history , tomorrow is a mystery and today is a GIFT ! that's why they call it the present .


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> I am a retired psychiatric nurse One rule we had was never laugh at a patient laugh with them
> 
> Im pleased to hear that you are getting the service your wife deserves.To often we were described as not being proper nurses


My wife died some time ago but it is still very raw. The nurse who came qualified in the normal way and then specialised in psychiatric care. She had worked for Calmac as a stewardess for some years before deciding to do something more useful with her life. When my wife died she ( the nurse ) said it was very unprofessional but she was very upset and also came to the funeral.


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Before we go any farther down the road I never said anything to WD or anybody else for that matter, so just leave me out of it, if WD want to sulk because someone told her off she needs to man womanup.



But you have gone out of your way to justify it . 
Yes you could be right , re man up but just remember you were very lucky with your original post that no one told you to do the same . It says a lot about the people that post on this thread .


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No, some member were wondering where WD was so I just put the records straight, I had nothing to do with it,
> but as from now I'll just keep my mouth shut and say nothing.



No thats right, it was WD's reaction to your post, Oldwheels reaction to that comment and WD's reaction to that comment that sparked all this off.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jun 2021)

Before this gets out of hand, Welsh Dragon made what she thought was a light hearted remark having not read some of numbnuts previous posts and was then jumped on by someone taking things a bit too seriously. At the end of the day it’s a light hearted general discussion section of a public cycle forum so maybe best not to take things quite so seriously.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> TBH, otherwise decent people can be very unsympathetic or even unwittingly cruel sometimes.
> 
> I know that I went _on and on_ about my blood clots in the year after I had them, but I was basically scared sh*tless, living alone, helpless, and depressed. I was definitely suffering from PTSD. Even _now_, I still have morbid thoughts several times every day about dying from blood clot-related health problems. It helped me to post about my problems, so I _did_.
> 
> ...


I've had similar, with regards epilepsy. I think it's a case of scaring folk with the unknown. Even to the extent of being told not to talk about it at work, because they'd not had someone willing to be so open about it. Maybe if more were willing to talk about it, the "mystery" behind it wouldn't be as bad.

Folk don't seem to realise how big an impact long term conditions can have on your day to day life.

Numbnuts, just carry on being you. Hope you get the insurance company to cough up/pay out sooner rather than later.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2021)

As I say. _most _people are not evil.

There are always exceptions though - I wasn't impressed with being told that few people with the illness I had survived for more than a year, that I would suffer greatly, struggle on in vain hope of recovery, but then succumb to it anyway. Why not stop boring people posting about it, and take a quicker and more painless way out...?

I'm not kidding! Clearly read about on CC, but sent to me anonymously elsewhere...

_PS If you are STILL lurking about reading every post I make and thinking about starting up again, think again you sad excuse for humanity. I know who you are, and where to find you. Trust me, you do NOT want me to go there..._


----------



## gavroche (16 Jun 2021)

I have just been watching " Great Continental Railways" with Michael Portillo and was very pleased to see my native town of Orleans on it for a few minutes and then the Loire chateaux, most of those I have visited. The best known and most magnificent is probably Chambord which is about 40 minutes away from Orleans. It all brought back many memories.


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> I have just been watching " Great Continental Railways" with Michael Portillo and was very pleased to see my native town of Orleans on it for a few minutes and then the Loire chateaux, most of those I have visited. The best known and most magnificent is probably Chambord which is about 40 minutes away from Orleans. It all brought back many memories.



is he a mate of yours.?


----------



## rustybolts (16 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Before we go any farther down the road I never said anything to WD or anybody else for that matter, so just leave me out of it, if WD want to sulk because someone told her off she needs to man womanup.
> 
> You heard the man ........ WomanUp !!! ( sulking is not allowed here )



You heard the man....






WomanUp!!


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> But you have gone out of your way to justify it .
> Yes you could be right , re man up but just remember you were very lucky with your original post that no one told you to do the same . It says a lot about the people that post on this thread .




That sounds a little harsh As far as I am aware he didn’t comment on the responses.


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've had similar, with regards epilepsy. I think it's a case of scaring folk with the unknown. Even to the extent of being told not to talk about it at work, because they'd not had someone willing to be so open about it. Maybe if more were willing to talk about it, the "mystery" behind it wouldn't be as bad.
> 
> Folk don't seem to realise how big an impact long term conditions can have on your day to day life.
> 
> Numbnuts, just carry on being you. Hope you get the insurance company to cough up/pay out sooner rather than later.



The voice of sanity 👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## gavroche (16 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> is he a mate of yours.?


I like his railways programs.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> The voice of sanity 👍👍👍👍👍👍


Never been called that before. And I've been called a few things over the years.


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> As I say. _most _people are not evil.
> 
> There are always exceptions though - I wasn't impressed with being told that few people with the illness I had survived for more than a year, that I would suffer greatly, struggle on in vain hope of recovery, but then succumb to it anyway. Why not stop boring people posting about it, and take a quicker and more painless way out...?
> 
> ...




I can think of stronger words than excuse for humanity but I would get banned


----------



## postman (16 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> On a more positive note... I've just put my recent £100 gift towards a pair of new disc wheels for my Devon bike, plus a box of 10 inner tubes.
> 
> My sister told me that she is converting a downstairs office in her cottage into a guest bedroom, which I will be using on my (hopefully) frequent future Devon cycling holidays. And good news for me, and my ageing bladder - she has had a downstairs toilet put in nearby so I won't have to trudge up and down the stairs during the night.


Your post about bladders has got me thinking about the old style footballs.The things with the tube which has to go under the lace,my word I would love to see them bend one of those around or up and over a defensive wall.


----------



## Paulus (16 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Your post about bladders has got me thinking about the old style footballs.The things with the tube which has to go under the lace,my word I would love to see them bend one of those around or up and over a defensive wall.


Ever headed one when it's been raining during the match?
I can still remember the pain and the see the lace Marks on my forehead.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> Ever headed one when it's been raining during the match?
> I can still remember the pain and the see the lace Marks on my forehead.


It popped your eyes out of their sockets!!


----------



## Paulus (16 Jun 2021)

The rain has started now. No thunder as yet, but the sky looks threatening.⚡


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> The rain has started now. No thunder as yet, but the sky looks threatening.⚡


Clear blue sky here.


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> That sounds a little harsh As far as I am aware he didn’t comment on the responses.




Agreed he didn’t comment on WD comment But ,
He reposted all the original comments . Then commented about WD actions more than once .

I have re read the whole thread and and am comfortable that my comments have been even handed and with both parties best interests at heart. 
My last comment will be to totally agree with Mo’s comment ( posted at 18.23) that’s totally sums the whole situation much better than I ever could . 😀


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Your post about bladders has got me thinking about the old style footballs.The things with the tube which has to go under the lace,my word I would love to see them bend one of those around or up and over a defensive wall.


The last time I watched (or played) football was 1966. IIRC, there was something a bit unusual about that year... 

(I moved on after that to a school where rugby was played and football was not.)

At the time, I thought that football was really quick and exciting but when you look back at that World Cup now, those heavy footballs moved at half the speed that modern ones do, and were much less 'bendable'. 



Paulus said:


> Ever headed one when it's been raining during the match?
> I can still remember the pain and the see the lace Marks on my forehead.


Yes!

Concussion risks to footballers back then must have been even worse than they are now.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2021)

Well good morning to everyone on here.
Now here's a thing.........
Early to bed
Early to rise
Makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise.

What a crock of sh*t that is.
I was in bed AND asleep VERY early last night. The result being I was wide awake and up at 0430.
I have a headache.
My bank balance, strangely, has not altered
I am no wiser........
So what's all that about ?
Oh yes..... I have just found out I walked in some dog poo yesterday.....so that needs sorting out.
Ah well, such is life


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2021)

Like Airwolf in pursuit of bad guys, I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jun 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees, from a Travelodge overlooking a wet carpark somewhere on the outskirts of Brum. I’ve just trawled through the comments and am up to date. Yesterday was rather splendid. Spent some quality time with my sister and brother, I was concerned that he might not recognise me but we had a great natter.
I walked the streets that I’d walked as a child and as a young man, the distance to school that had seemed huge as a child was in fact quite short. As I stood looking at the pub that had once been my local, and trying to remember it’s original name, a gentleman on a bicycle paused to cross the road. I asked if he was local, and he was. He told me the name of the pub and we got talking, it turns out that he lived in the next road to me when growing up, and remembered our family well. We had a good natter, he brought me up to date with events, and we both went on our way laughing about old times.
Time to get organised for my train journey back to Poole later this morning.
Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2021)

Good morning from a damp Coventry, I cut the grass last night, I recon I'll be doing it again in a few days with the rain we've had over night, at least my water butt will have had a top up.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2021)

Good morning. Cloudy, dull but warm. No rain and I would like some for the allotment please.

Today is lots and lots of small stuff. Ironing first and then a million odds and sods to do.

This is our experience of Covid-19 information. It may explain why some people do not self-isolate and perhaps partly account for continued transmission. 

I like to think we are intelligent people. Mrs P was a highly skilled and qualified health professional.

No 1 son and his partner have tested positive and are self-isolating. We haven't seen his partner in weeks so she doesn't come in to the equation for us.

I saw and rode with No 1 son last Wednesday, he came into the house and saw his mother, no physical contact, symptoms started on Monday and got his test result yesterday.

Last night Mrs P felt we should get tested and began working backwards about the likelihood of us being infected. My initial reading gave me to understand even if we test negative we must isolate for ten days. We had a long discussion about this last night. Mrs P trying to work out the possibilities based on time, me saying you're not qualified to make this judgement and we must follow the guidance. We agreed to check again in the morning.

I fully admit I don't want to isolate but would if I have to. It took 45 minutes to understand we do NOT need to test or isolate. If we did have to do this the isolation period would have been from the last contact, Wednesday, and would have ended on Saturday night.

I reckon it's taken two intelligent people two hours to work out what we should do. Is it any wonder folk are confused or do the wrong thing?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2021)

Good morning. My ears have been burning and I wondered why. I have not flounced. If I do that I will ask Drago the best way to do that, or I might just remember the veritable book that was once written when the biggest flounce of all took place.

I have not read most of the posts, but I have read what Mo said and agree with her. I am far too old to be told off by someone for what was a light hearted comment. This was supposed to be a light hearted thread but over the last few months that light heartedness has slowly disappeared , and clearly my attempts at jokes has fallen well short. I have no idea why it's happened, maybe Covid19 had played a part and because you lot have not been able to get out you have become more miserable ( a joke by the way ) I felt I had to point that out.

The comment the other day was it for me. I am still on CC and posting but I will leave you old farts to carry on .

Enjoy you're day


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2021)

Good morning all.
After last nights rain, it is a bit sticky this morning. 
The garden will benefit from the rain, more is forecast for tomorrow, but so will the slugs and snails. 
A bimble out on the bike later on for some essentials is the order of the day. 
Peace and love everyone


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The last time I watched (or played) football was 1966. IIRC, there was something a bit unusual about that year...
> 
> (I moved on after that to a school where rugby was played and football was not.)
> 
> ...


Dementia and Parkinson's is apparently not uncommon among ex footballers. It is believed this is due to heading the ball and I think in school football heading is not allowed for this reason. Parkinson's is a destruction of the brain cells so this would appear to make sense.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

@welsh dragon we need you in here to counterbalance @Dave7 - it's a Yin and Yan thing. 
I reckon everyone, apart from me - obviously, is going stir crazy due to this lockdown and it's extension.
We're off to look at a Roman villa this morning and then on to the Carpenters Arms for lunch.
The weather has broken and we have an overcast sky with showers - seems to reflect some member's current disposition.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2021)

I know there have been some high profile cases of ex professional footballers who would of played with the old style leather balls, but as yet there seems to be no research done to show if the numbers are higher than in the general population. 
It would be interesting if and when any research is done, in this area.


----------



## Lee_M (17 Jun 2021)

Morning all. Ignoring all the shenanigans I seem to have missed, it's a bit cloudy in North Wales, but looks like it will be hot later.

Managed my first grand Fondo of the year yesterday so today will be all about hobbling about in my brew shed.


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> Ever headed one when it's been raining during the match?
> I can still remember the pain and the see the lace Marks on my forehead.




My mate headed one The lace caught his eye.He ended up in hospital with a nasty eye injury Luckily he made a full recovery.


----------



## GM (17 Jun 2021)

Morning all...It's like a humid jungle out in the garden, glad I got the lawns mowed yesterday afternoon after my visit to the recycling dump/skip.

Just done a very gentle 30 minute spin just to keep the derriere saddle comfortable for when I start riding again.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. My ears have been burning and I wondered why. I have not flounced. If I do that I will ask Drago the best way to do that, or I might just remember the veritable book that was once written when the biggest flounce of all took place.
> 
> I have not read most of the posts, but I have read what Mo said and agree with her. I am far too old to be told off by someone for what was a light hearted comment. This was supposed to be a light hearted thread but over the last few months that light heartedness has slowly disappeared , and clearly my attempts at jokes has fallen well short. I have no idea why it's happened, maybe Covid19 had played a part and because you lot have not been able to get out you have become more miserable ( a joke by the way ) I felt I had to point that out.
> 
> ...



Speaking as someone who has more than once, inadvertently caused upset, through remark with light hearted intent…

Where ever you end up posting, good luck. 

Hope you stay with us.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2021)

I am in deep shite. I need help, serious suggestions as to how I fix this.

Last week I accidentally put a pillow case in the coloured wash. It came out a very subtle shade of pink. I was forgiven.

Examining the ironing I seem to have repeated this feat with three items of Mrs P's clothing.

Help!!!!!!! 😢😢😢


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> We're off to look at a Roman villa this morning


Will you put an offer in? 

I am slightly jiggered. 43 hillyish miles on an empty stomach other than a coffee is hard going. Trying to make it a leisurely spin but still managed to feel like hard work.

Enjoying breakfast now.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am in deep shite. I need help, serious suggestions as to how I fix this.
> 
> Last week I accidentally put a pillow case in the coloured wash. It came out a very subtle shade of pink. I was forgiven.
> 
> ...


Maybe she likes pink?


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. My ears have been burning and I wondered why. I have not flounced. If I do that I will ask Drago the best way to do that, or I might just remember the veritable book that was once written when the biggest flounce of all took place.
> 
> I have not read most of the posts, but I have read what Mo said and agree with her. I am far too old to be told off by someone for what was a light hearted comment. This was supposed to be a light hearted thread but over the last few months that light heartedness has slowly disappeared , and clearly my attempts at jokes has fallen well short. I have no idea why it's happened, maybe Covid19 had played a part and because you lot have not been able to get out you have become more miserable ( a joke by the way ) I felt I had to point that out.
> 
> ...





I am truly sorry you feel that way.that way.Personally I don’t feel the thread has become more miserable if I did it wouldn’t be the first thread I turn to while I consume my three Weetabix. Please come back.

You probably won’t read this as you are no longer participating on this thread
Best wishes from a defiantly old fart but not boring


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Will you put an offer in?
> 
> I am slightly jiggered. 43 hillyish miles on an empty stomach other than a coffee is hard going. Trying to make it a leisurely spin but still managed to feel like hard work.
> 
> Enjoying breakfast now.




Thought you had disappeared from the thread you are usually one of the first

Kudos to you 43 miles on my three Weetabix and a round of Marmite on toast would leave me feeling knackered


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> @welsh dragon we need you in here to counterbalance @Dave7 - it's a Yin and Yan thing.


Never a truer word Dirk.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jun 2021)

🎶 I’m sitting in a railway station 
Got a ticket for my destination 🎶
( and a M&S meal deal, but that doesn’t scan) 
Home later this afternoon, then I have the opportunity for a week on the razzle dazzle before Mrs Tenkaykev returns from Scotland 😁🥃🍺🍷


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> 🎶 I’m sitting in a railway station
> Got a ticket for my destination 🎶
> ( and a M&S meal deal, but that doesn’t scan)
> Home later this afternoon, then I have the opportunity for a week on the razzle dazzle before Mrs Tenkaykev returns from Scotland 😁🥃🍺🍷



my suitcase and guitar in hand.
And every stop is neatly planned


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> my suitcase and guitar in hand.
> And every stop is neatly planned


In hindsight I could have used “ my rucksack and Kindle in hand “ 🤔


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> my suitcase and guitar in hand.
> And every stop is neatly planned




In a clearing stands a boxer. Simon and Garunlkle


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am in deep shite. I need help, serious suggestions as to how I fix this.
> 
> Last week I accidentally put a pillow case in the coloured wash. It came out a very subtle shade of pink. I was forgiven.
> 
> ...



With luck you will be banned from doing the washing.

Failing that, thank goodness we no longer have capital punishment


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am in deep shite. I need help, serious suggestions as to how I fix this.
> 
> Last week I accidentally put a pillow case in the coloured wash. It came out a very subtle shade of pink. I was forgiven.
> 
> ...


Try a hotter wash, with some colour catchers in the drum. That may return the items back to the original. But remember, not too hot or the items will shrink or be destroyed.

If it doesn't work, be prepared for some flack.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2021)

@welsh dragon
My 2p worth.
I think (but I have been known to be wrong) that the way people take comments can depend how they feel on the day/week/month.
I will say, i found no offence in your comment, in fact found it funny. But,like you, I had no real idea how Numbnuts was feeling inside.
When Dirk started this thread I am sure he wanted it to be kept light hearted.
My suggestion........do not leave as it needs people like you.
It needs people like Numbnuts as well btw.
As an instance......we have little to do with our adjoining neighbours........nice people in many ways but we are polar opposites. So, we say hello and take parcels in etc but that is it. That's how it is with some people. It doesn't mean he is wrong or you are wrong so agree to disagree imo.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am in deep shite. I need help, serious suggestions as to how I fix this.
> 
> Last week I accidentally put a pillow case in the coloured wash. It came out a very subtle shade of pink. I was forgiven.
> 
> ...


Paul..... assuming the items are knickers the answer is obvious.
Dye them black and sew some red lace on.
Get yourself a thongĺ (i am sure Classic can post some suggestions).
Bottle of fizzy wine.
Job done.
Don't thank me, its my pleasure.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am in deep shite. I need help, serious suggestions as to how I fix this.
> 
> Last week I accidentally put a pillow case in the coloured wash. It came out a very subtle shade of pink. I was forgiven.
> 
> ...


If my own personal experience is anything to go by, you are DOOMED what ever you do 😂😂


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> In a clearing stands a boxer. Simon and Garunlkle




Homeward Bound by Simon & Garfunkle, great song, as is The Boxer by Simon & Garfunkle.


View: https://youtu.be/0ZIoriMyLqM


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jun 2021)

I’ve just had an unplanned nap. It’s the gentle rocking of the train. Two positives, 1, the train terminates at Bournemouth so there was no danger of waking up to find myself in Weymouth, 
2, wearing a facemask means that the other passengers can’t tell if you’ve been dribbling 😁


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> my suitcase and guitar in hand.
> And every stop is neatly planned


For a poet I'm a one man band.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> In hindsight I could have used “ my rucksack and Kindle in hand “ 🤔



Doesn't sound the same, though I suppose we could rewrite the song for the 21st century.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2021)

Serious soakin'...........no g.....


----------



## rustybolts (17 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> My mate headed one The lace caught his eye.He ended up in hospital with a nasty eye injury Luckily he made a full recovery.


If you really want to experience a world of pain try getting hit full on in the testicles with a Gaelic hurling ball ( hurling is an Irish field game like shinty but you lift and strike the ball , it is played incredibly fast and the ball moves bloody fast ) I still can feel the sensation of dropping like the wounded huzzar on the banks of the Rhine


----------



## 12boy (17 Jun 2021)

I am sorry to encounter strife on this thread. It's absence was one of the things I liked best about it, and another was the posts by the ladies. 
While this round of chemo is definitely kicking Mrs 12's butt and I had to buzz cut her hair the other day due to to chemo hair loss, her lungs seem better and her cancer markers have plummeted. I appreciate whatever positives occur.
ColinJ, my physical yesterday revealed I need a more potent anticoagulant than aspirin and the Dr is trying to get my insurance to fork over for something other than warfarin, so that made me think of you . Between my age and ongoing flirtation with diabetes, my AFIB puts me at a fairly high risk for a stroke. They usually don't measure my height at a physical, and I was surprised to learn I am now an inch shorter than I used to be. 
I will head out in a few for a few miles so as to avoid the heat and wind which be a thing after noon. 
Be well and safe.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> If you really want to experience a world of pain try getting hit full on in the testicles with a Gaelic hurling ball ( hurling is an Irish field game like shinty but you lift and strike the ball , it is played incredibly fast and the ball moves bloody fast ) I still can feel the sensation of dropping like the wounded huzzar on the banks of the Rhine


Average speed of the sliotar is around 140 mph.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> I am sorry to encounter strife on this thread. It's absence was one of the things I liked best about it, and another was the posts by the ladies.
> While this round of chemo is definitely kicking Mrs 12's butt and I had to buzz cut her hair the other day due to to chemo hair loss, her lungs seem better and her cancer markers have plummeted. I appreciate whatever positives occur.
> ColinJ, my physical yesterday revealed I need a more potent anticoagulant than aspirin and the Dr is trying to get my insurance to fork over for something other than warfarin, so that made me think of you . Between my age and ongoing flirtation with diabetes, my AFIB puts me at a fairly high risk for a stroke. They usually don't measure my height at a physical, and* I was surprised to learn I am now an inch shorter than I used to be.*
> I will head out in a few for a few miles so as to avoid the heat and wind which be a thing after noon.
> Be well and safe.


You shrunk in the rain?
Has @PaulSB been near you.


----------



## rustybolts (17 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. My ears have been burning and I wondered why. I have not flounced. If I do that I will ask Drago the best way to do that, or I might just remember the veritable book that was once written when the biggest flounce of all took place.
> 
> I have not read most of the posts, but I have read what Mo said and agree with her. I am far too old to be told off by someone for what was a light hearted comment. This was supposed to be a light hearted thread but over the last few months that light heartedness has slowly disappeared , and clearly my attempts at jokes has fallen well short. I have no idea why it's happened, maybe Covid19 had played a part and because you lot have not been able to get out you have become more miserable ( a joke by the way ) I felt I had to point that out.
> 
> ...




(51) The Equals - Baby Come Back - 1968 - YouTube







come back baby come back


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jun 2021)

Good afternoon all. Today’s excursion was to the empty beaches and saltmarsh that fringe Culbin Forest, east of Nairn. Walking onto the beach there was an osprey looking for fish above the waves, later as we were sat on the saltmarsh eating our lunch an osprey, the same one ?, flew over with some sort of flat fish in their talons.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Dementia and Parkinson's is apparently not uncommon among ex footballers. It is believed this is due to heading the ball and I think in school football heading is not allowed for this reason. Parkinson's is a destruction of the brain cells so this would appear to make sense.


My mum had Parkinson's. She managed to cope with it for nearly 20 years but it got her in the end. She got very ill, ended up in hospital, and never got well enough to be discharged... While in the hospital she got repeated hospital acquired infections and spent a year there until finally she was too weak to carry on. We eventually found out that what had triggered all of this was 'aspiration pneumonia' - her Parkinson's had made it difficult for her to swallow so she had been accidentally inhaling food and drink.

Miserable bloody disease. If I ever won the lottery I would give 90% of my winnings to Parkinson's research!



12boy said:


> ColinJ, my physical yesterday revealed I need a more potent anticoagulant than aspirin and the Dr is trying to get my insurance to fork over for something other than warfarin, so that made me think of you .


I did have the chance to go on a NOAC (*N*ovel *o*ral *a*nti*c*oagulant) back in 2012 but they were relatively new then and I opted to stick with warfarin because doctors had 60 years of experience with that, so less chance of something unexpected happening. I haven't looked at the NOAC data recently but obviously they have had had another 9 years of experience with those drugs now so I reckon that they should be ok! I might switch one day - warfarin potentially can cause problems and regular blood tests are needed to keep an eye on how it is working. I had one this afternoon***.

NOACs are way more expensive than warfarin, but that isn't something we have to worry about here. Our NHS only makes a small standard prescription charge, currently £9.35 per prescription, or long-term patients can pay £108.10 a year for all prescriptions. There are also exemptions, including everyone (like me) aged over 60. I hope you manage to get it on your insurance!

*** I have previously reported on possible temporary side-effects of the AZ vaccine for warfarin patients. Today's test result tends to support that... My results are normally very stable, but a pattern is suggested:

Good test result
Good test result
Good test result
Good test result
[Covid jab #1]
Bad test result shortly afterwards
[2 week interval]
Good test result
[Covid jab #2]
Bad test result shortly afterwards
[2 week interval]
Good test result
The anticoagulation clinic told me that that have had the same thing happen with many of their patients.

Changing the subject... I nipped out on my bike yesterday and saw a young man walking towards me. He was wearing distinctive shorts and had very white legs, like that was the first day that his legs had seen the sun this year. He had a big rucksack on his back, and he had a big bushy beard. I km further on I saw his double! They must be identical twins - there was no way that the original man could have got back in front of me. Even if he had got into a car and driven down there, I would have got there first. It seems very strange for a man in his early 20s to act like a clone of his brother. He was not only sporting an identical beard, but had the same type of shorts and rucksack too! 

When I went for my blood test earlier on I was nearly hit when turning at a mini roundabout. No, not by a car - the car drivers (for once) were obeying priority and I was keeping a close eye on the vehicles to make sure that they DID. What caught me out was a teenager shooting off the pavement and hurtling across the road just in front of me on a big, heavy-looking mountain bike. He was very close to swiping my front wheel from under me. Note to self - check pavements too!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2021)

I had a siesta and actually nodded off for a while. I get quite excited when I get some sleep these days!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Changing the subject... I nipped out on my bike yesterday and saw a young man walking towards me. He was wearing distinctive shorts and had very white legs, like that was the first day that his legs had seen the sun this year. He had a big rucksack on his back, and he had a big bushy beard. I km further on I saw his double! They must be identical twins - there was no way that the original man could have got back in front of me. Even if he had got into a car and driven down there, I would have got there first. It seems very strange for a man in his early 20s to act like a clone of his brother. He was not only sporting an identical beard, but had the same type of shorts and rucksack too!
> 
> When I went for my blood test earlier on I was nearly hit when turning at a mini roundabout. No, not by a car - the car drivers (for once) were obeying priority and I was keeping a close eye on the vehicles to make sure that they DID. What caught me out was a teenager shooting off the pavement and hurtling across the road just in front of me on a big, heavy-looking mountain bike. He was very close to swiping my front wheel from under me. Note to self - check pavements too!


Maybe he used that "backdoor" rumoured to be in the area. The only other thing I can think of is a lad that got struck and killed, early 90's, whilst hiking. He'd missed one bus, decided to walk to the next stop, never making it.

He'd been in Hebden Bridge and was headed for the border. There's more bus stops now than then.

Was the kid pedalling?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maybe he used that "backdoor" rumoured to be in the area. The only other thing I can think of is a lad that got struck and killed, early 90's, whilst hiking. He'd missed one bus, decided to walk to the next stop, never making it.
> 
> He'd been in Hebden Bridge and was headed for the border. There's more bus stops now than then.




I think these twins were real! 



classic33 said:


> Was the kid pedalling?


Pavement cyclist...? He must have been to have been going at the speed that he was. TBH - he didn't really register in my consciousness until he was suddenly in the road directly in front of me!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think these twins were real!


If they were twins.



> Pavement cyclist...? He must have been to have been going at the speed that he was. TBH - he didn't really register in my consciousness until he was suddenly in the road directly in front of me!


Derestricted E-MTB?


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page tonight.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> If they were twins.


Well, they could have been 2/3 of (very rare) identical triplets? I don't hold with the wormhole in space explanation! 



classic33 said:


> Derestricted E-MTB?


I didn't mean fast relative to the 25 km/hr ebike limit... Fast compared to freewheeling. It was his unexpected arrival in the road that was the problem.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Average speed of the sliotar is around 140 mph.


Which is nothing compared to a swift kick in the goolies by MrsD


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> If you really want to experience a world of pain try getting hit full on in the testicles with a Gaelic hurling ball ( hurling is an Irish field game like shinty but you lift and strike the ball , it is played incredibly fast and the ball moves bloody fast ) I still can feel the sensation of dropping like the wounded huzzar on the banks of the Rhine



I don’t think I’ll bother Just reading that makes my eyes water.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Which is nothing compared to a swift kick in the goolies by MrsD


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, they could have been 2/3 of (very rare) identical triplets? I don't hold with the wormhole in space explanation!
> 
> 
> I didn't mean fast relative to the 25 km/hr ebike limit... Fast compared to freewheeling. It was his unexpected arrival in the road that was the problem.


You saw him again!

Any bus stop near the first location you saw him?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jun 2021)

Caught up this evening with the final of The Great British Sewing Bee. Yes I know many on here hate this sort of thing but I absolutely love it, i discovered it trawling i-player during last year’s lockdown and was completely hooked. Telly at it’s best 😍


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Caught up this evening with the final of The Great British Sewing Bee. Yes I know many on here hate this sort of thing but I absolutely love it, i discovered it trawling i-player during last year’s lockdown and was completely hooked. Telly at it’s best 😍


Have you taken up the sewing lark?


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Caught up this evening with the final of The Great British Sewing Bee. Yes I know many on here hate this sort of thing but I absolutely love it, i discovered it trawling i-player during last year’s lockdown and was completely hooked. Telly at it’s best 😍


My mum taught me to knit as an eternally curious child. It’s a wonderful pastime, I’m rubbish at knitting but I’ve come to realise that like distance running / cycling , it’s a Zen like pastime and great for your mental health.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you taken up the sewing lark?


No but there’s still time


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> No but there’s still time


Will you be a hand or machine stitcher.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Will you be a hand or machine stitcher.


Time will tell


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2021)

Old Vera repeat watched. Cooling down now so a milky drink then off to bed soon.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Old Vera repeat watched. Cooling down now so a milky drink then off to bed soon.


T'is early yet!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2021)

Anyone seen any ads for Father's Day? 🤔


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone seen any ads for Father's Day? 🤔


Where?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Any bus stop near the first location you saw him?


He was walking up to an area of Todmorden with no bus service! He would have had to have jumped in a car which then came back the other way, shot past me, dropped him off unseen ahead of me, and then he would have had to start walking back to where he was in the first place. And this would all have had to happen in less than 3 minutes. Not very likely... (Unless somebody had a cunning plan to confuse me!)


PaulSB said:


> Anyone seen any ads for Father's Day? 🤔


What are '_ads_'? 

All TV programmes that I watch are recorded so I can watch them later ad-free, at times that suit me, and with any bits I don't want to watch skipped.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone seen any ads for Father's Day? 🤔


Can’t say I have. When is it?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> He was walking up to an area of Todmorden with no bus service! He would have had to have jumped in a car which then came back the other way, shot past me, dropped him off unseen ahead of me, and then he would have had to start walking back to where he was in the first place. And this would all have had to happen in less than 3 minutes. Not very likely... (Unless somebody had a cunning plan to confuse me!)
> 
> What are '_ads_'?
> 
> All TV programmes that I watch are recorded so I can watch them later ad-free, at times that suit me, and with any bits I don't want to watch skipped.


That rules out the hiker who decided to walk to the next stop then.

Ads, those big boards along the roadside that promise you your youth back if you use their product. 
And other weird things.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2021)

I've helped my Good Lady change into her nighty and helped her to bed, now sat in the front of the lounge using the tablet whilst listening to music on headphones, once she's settled and asleep I'll turn off the TV and light then go to bed myself.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Can’t say I have. When is it?



Sunday.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Ads, those big boards along the roadside that promise you your youth back if you use their product.


I don't normally go anywhere where they have those. Or maybe I do, but don't notice them...?  

I'll have a look on Street view!

Well, clearly I cycle around staring at the road directly ahead because I have been cycling past this new development for over 5 years and never noticed it to the side of the road that I am on!







Incidentally, don't '_avenues_' normally actually go somewhere? I would have named it '_Stonemere *Close*_'!

Oh, there _ARE _a few billboards. Not many, but I have never noticed these when passing.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I don't normally go anywhere where they have those. Or maybe I do, but don't notice them...?
> 
> I'll have a look on Street view!
> 
> ...


They even have them in bus shelters. It gives those sheltering from the rain something to read whilst they wait.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2021)

Ads are obviously wasted on me anyway!


----------



## 12boy (17 Jun 2021)

My prescription for Xarelto has been approved by ins. already. Amazing.
Colin J...what are the wiggly white lines on the street? Are they guides for drunken motorists to follow?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> My prescription for Xarelto has been approved by ins. already. Amazing.


Excellent news!



12boy said:


> Colin J...what are the wiggly white lines on the street? Are they guides for drunken motorists to follow?


Ha ha! They are for the (in this case, light-controlled) pedestrian crossing.

This is the official word from our '_Highway Code_'...



Highway Code said:


> _The approach to, and exit from, a pedestrian crossing is marked with zigzag lines. It also means that you must not park on them or overtake the leading vehicle when approaching the crossing. Parking here would block the view for pedestrians and the approaching traffic._


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> My prescription for Xarelto has been approved by ins. already. Amazing.
> Colin J...what are the wiggly white lines on the street? Are they guides for drunken motorists to follow?


In a sobriety test, where they've to follow the "straight" line on the floor.


----------



## 12boy (18 Jun 2021)

Here is a Sego lily from a walk recently. It is the state flower of Utah, but it grows here too.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> Here is a Sego lily from a walk recently. It is the state flower of Utah, but it grows here too.


They, Utahan's, don't mind you growing their State Flower?


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jun 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees, a deep sleep but now it’s just after four a.m. and I’m wide awake. It’s probably down to the disruption to my usual routine with my gallivanting up to Brum. It’s strange how a couple of days spent catching up with family can be so cathartic, in a really positive way, and I’m determined to visit again without the multi year gap. I was going to say that my early start today meant that I was “ Up before Mo”, but that sounded a bit like I’d been convicted of a misdemeanour 🤔
Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Can’t say I have. When is it?


Sunday June 20th.........today being Friday June 18th............just saying.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2021)

Morning. Nice again but a tad fresh at the moment. Might just have a walk, grab milk on the way home then go round for the rest of the shopping later. May or may not have a bimble later. I find it harder to find the mojo if I don’t just go first thing. Big mug of coffee first before I move though.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2021)

Like Putin's anger levels when president Bidet disses him, I have risen! Tea anyone? One polonium or two?


----------



## rustybolts (18 Jun 2021)

Washing on line , banana and coffee consumed , now off for a 50k spin on backroads


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Sunday.


I have a card from my son. In large letters it says EMERGENCY DAD JOKES followed by 20 of the most corny jokes you could think of.
He also sent me what seems like a bottle of something......I will resist opening that till Sunday.
Daughter is getting me some slippers. Much need as my big toe is literally poking out of these


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2021)

Good day all.
Another early night last night. Woke for a pee at 0415 but managed to doze again till 0530.
Peculiar. At 0600 in the conservatory, jacket off and window open. Now the window is closed and my jacket is back on .
Some dark washing to do plus a trip to the pharmacy and then sooo much paperwork to sort. Wish I had never heard of Power of Attorney..........if anyone ever asks you the answer is *NOOOO!!!*


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2021)

Good morning. 'Tis a beautiful day out there. I have been awake and contemplating for a while. Not sure what I've been contemplating but it's quite relaxing.

Today is a Walking Day! We're heading to Ramsbottom to walk a loop including Holcombe Hill where Peel Tower or the Peel Monument - take your choice - stands. It's a memorial to Sir Robert Peel who was born in Bury.

More famously Ramsbottom is home of The Rake a brutal climb famous amongst the cycling community. I will have the opportunity to mention this a few times. 

The original hill climbs on The Rake were measured by who could ride the furthest up it. 

Time to make the picnic.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have a card from my son. In large letters it says EMERGENCY DAD JOKES followed by 20 of the most corny jokes you could think of.
> He also sent me what seems like a bottle of something......I will resist opening that till Sunday.
> Daughter is getting me some slippers. Much need as my big toe is literally poking out of these



I have a card on the mantle piece.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I have a card on the mantle piece.


Same card ??


----------



## Lee_M (18 Jun 2021)

Morning all.

Nice morning in North Wales, and I have nothing to do today. 

Wonder how I should waste the day?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2021)

Bacon on toast has been consumed.
I feel a nap coming on


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Great late evening with our mates last night; we're all going our seperate ways today.
We're hitching up and moving on to the Blackdown Hills in a couple of hours time. Stopping there for a week, before going home.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Bacon on toast has been consumed.
> I feel a nap coming on


Talking of bacon, there is a mobile van opposite the Co-op that is open early morning until lunchtime to catch passing trade and the workies. The smell of the bacon cooking this morning when I went past was lovely. I might treat myself one morning when I'm passing.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I have a card on the mantle piece.


A card full of corny jokes.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, sadly our last, for now, amongst the squirrels and ospreys of Strathspey. We’ll have a little pootle on the mtb’s and then set off for humdrum old Edinburgh this afternoon. If we time it right we’ll be hitting the bridge and bypass at a time when most of the population is off the road watching football.


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Can’t say I have. When is it?


SUNDAY


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A card full of corny jokes.
> View attachment 594424



I haven't opened it yet.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jun 2021)

Good morning from a rainy Barnet. 
It's pouring down and set for the rest of the day 

Today will be a domestics day, as I'm not going out on the bike in this weather. 

C'mon England.⚽️⚽️


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> They even have them in bus shelters. It gives those sheltering from the rain something to read whilst they wait.



Are they the ads advertising voluptuous ladies offering personal services Not that I have seen any myself


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Nice again but a tad fresh at the moment. Might just have a walk, grab milk on the way home then go round for the rest of the shopping later. May or may not have a bimble later. I find it harder to find the mojo if I don’t just go first thing. Big mug of coffee first before I move though.
> 
> Have a good day all.




I too used to be decisive bit now I’m not sure


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jun 2021)

Couldn’t resist posting one last breakfast squirrel picture  and


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Couldn’t resist posting one last breakfast squirrel picture  and
> View attachment 594428


Great to see the numbers increasing. It used to be a rarity to see one around here but there's quite a lot now.


----------



## GM (18 Jun 2021)

Morning all...As Paulus said a very wet day ahead. A good day for sorting out some stuff to put on MarketPlace and GumTree, every little helps!




Lee_M said:


> Morning all.
> Nice morning in North Wales, and I have nothing to do today.
> Wonder how I should waste the day?



I think if I had an outdoor bar like yours I'd be propping it up all day while watching the rain!

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Jun 2021)

Morning .What a change in the weather here in Coventry , it’s pi@@ing it down and forecast to continue for the rest of the day. Oh well the gardening will have to wait , oh dear never mind 😂.
Looking forward to spending most of the weekend at the sailing club , we have a new member event on Saturday and the weather look ok for that . Unlike for the racing on Sunday when the rain will return .I don’t mind sailing in the rain it’s just the fact because of Covid we can only open the changing rooms in a emergency. It not much fun driving home in your wet sailing gear . 😂😂😀


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Today is a Walking Day! We're heading to Ramsbottom to walk a loop including Holcombe Hill where Peel Tower or the Peel Monument - take your choice - stands. It's a memorial to Sir Robert Peel who was born in Bury.
> 
> More famously Ramsbottom is home of The Rake a brutal climb famous amongst the cycling community. I will have the opportunity to mention this a few times.
> 
> The original hill climbs on The Rake were measured by who could ride the furthest up it.


Ha - the Rake... I left my lungs there!


ColinJ said:


> *Raking It In*
> 
> The others went on without me to tackle the climb of the dreaded 'Ramsbottom Rake'. This road twists and turns up the hillside towards the little village of Holcombe above. It starts off steep, then it steepens, until finally... it gets steeper still! I went there a few years ago with Bill to watch the National Cycling Hillclimb Championships and I remembered what a brute it was - we'd had problems walking up it! I got back on my bike and engaged my lowest gear immediately. I knew that I had to conserve what little was left of my strength for the top section so I rode up as slowly as I could while still maintaining my balance. I nearly had to stop when a couple of cars blocked the road in front of me, but they got out of the way just in time. On and on I plodded, until I reached the last bend. I saw a sign to my left - 25% - blimey that WAS a steep road! I managed to get to the top without stopping, but halted at the junction with the A-road ahead, hoping that my heart would not burst, God please don't let me die here, I'm getting too old for this.
> 
> ...


Here is a (fit!) cyclist tackling Ramsbottom Rake... I probably took 3 times as long!


----------



## Lee_M (18 Jun 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...As Paulus said a very wet day ahead. A good day for sorting out some stuff to put on MarketPlace and GumTree, every little helps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just jet washed a wall to remove some terrible external paint, so the rest of the day is now going to be in the bar.

I have 3 taps ready too so plenty of choice while I watch the f1 and then the ponce ball later


----------



## rustybolts (18 Jun 2021)

Clocked up 57 km on my morning spin , have been to recycling center and left in a carful of old stuff. As I am 70 years old today her indoors is making me an egg mayo and onion sandwich and am looking forward to the football this evening . I shall be supporting our Celtic cousins and downing a few cans of Guinness . Cheers Folks !. p.s. wishing Numbnuts all the best with his car and insurance


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning .What a change in the weather here in Coventry , it’s pi@@ing it down and forecast to continue for the rest of the day. Oh well the gardening will have to wait , oh dear never mind 😂.
> Looking forward to spending most of the weekend at the sailing club , we have a new member event on Saturday and the weather look ok for that . Unlike for the racing on Sunday when the rain will return .I don’t mind sailing in the rain it’s just the fact because of Covid we can only open the changing rooms in a emergency. It not much fun driving home in your wet sailing gear . 😂😂😀




Same here a few miles to the east🌂🌂🌂


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Clocked up 57 km on my morning spin , have been to recycling center and left in a carful of old stuff. As I am 70 years old today her indoors is making me an egg mayo and onion sandwich and am looking forward to the football this evening . I shall be supporting our Celtic cousins and downing a few cans of Guinness . Cheers Folks !. p.s. wishing Numbnuts all the best with his car and insurance


Happy 70th. 

Re the footie, I think we shall need all the support available as I feel a serious drubbing is on the cards!


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Clocked up 57 km on my morning spin , have been to recycling center and left in a carful of old stuff. As I am 70 years old today her indoors is making me an egg mayo and onion sandwich and am looking forward to the football this evening . I shall be supporting our Celtic cousins and downing a few cans of Guinness . Cheers Folks !. p.s. wishing Numbnuts all the best with his car and insurance


Happy 70th Rusty, and many more of them 🎂🥃🍷🍺


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2021)

As I anticipated, I now can’t be bothered cycling. I am definitely an early morning exerciser. Hopefully at least manage to get myself out for another walk.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Couldn’t resist posting one last breakfast squirrel picture  and
> View attachment 594428


I've eaten squirrel before for lunch.
The breakfast squirrel looks a bit meatier.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jun 2021)

I feel wiped out, it’s always puzzled me how travelling can be so tiring, yesterday was bus/train/bus, so sat on my arse for several hours but I’m absolutely knackered 🤔


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Clocked up 57 km on my morning spin , have been to recycling center and left in a carful of old stuff. As I am 70 years old today her indoors is making me an egg mayo and onion sandwich and am looking forward to the football this evening . I shall be supporting our Celtic cousins and downing a few cans of Guinness . Cheers Folks !. p.s. wishing Numbnuts all the best with his car and insurance



Happy birthday!


----------



## GM (18 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Clocked up 57 km on my morning spin , have been to recycling center and left in a carful of old stuff. As I am 70 years old today her indoors is making me an egg mayo and onion sandwich and am looking forward to the football this evening . I shall be supporting our Celtic cousins and downing a few cans of Guinness . Cheers Folks !. p.s. wishing Numbnuts all the best with his car and insurance




Happy birthday Rusty, welcome to the 70 club!


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2021)

The Eagle has landed in the Blackdown Hills.






In the York awaiting Fish & Chips. Nearly forgot that it's Fish Friday! 






Good pint here.

F&C looks good.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2021)

Happy birthday @rustybolts


----------



## GM (18 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed in the Blackdown Hills.
> View attachment 594465
> 
> 
> ...




Looks good! 
I don't want to sound like a wet blanket, but as much as I like my fish Friday I'm very careful of where I buy my fish from nowadays after watching this documentary on Netflix the other day. Certainly an eye opener.


----------



## Lee_M (18 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Happy birthday @rustybolts



Yes, happy birthday old chap.


----------



## 12boy (18 Jun 2021)

The damned cottontail that lives under my deck has cropped my bush beans. Perhaps I can hit it with my slingshot. Picked 8 snowpeas last night but there are lots more a coming. I need to quit procrastinating and weed the garden.
A little cooler today, a warm Saturday and then 2 cool ones. That will be a nice change. My AC was making a squealie noise, but as soon as I managed to schedule a repairman it quit. Ain't that the way?
Started my anticoagulant last night and learned there are no more NSADs for me, as they also thin the blood. Still, better than a stroke, I guess.
Happy Birthday, Rusty Bolts, you young whippersnapper. Y mucho mas.
Fathers Day is on Sunday here as well. Most confusing day of the year here in Casper. Whose your Daddy? 
Be well and safe....


----------



## 12boy (18 Jun 2021)

Oh, and Classic....the Utahns say it is their state flower but the Sego doesn't know that. Ours is the Indian Paint Brush, but many believe it to be a Walmart bag tied by the wind around a tree branch.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I feel wiped out, it’s always puzzled me how travelling can be so tiring, yesterday was bus/train/bus, so sat on my arse for several hours but I’m absolutely knackered 🤔


Potentially lethal too!

I got my DVT (and subsequently the PE which almost killed me) after sitting for hours travelling to Manchester by train, from there to Birmingham by coach, and from there to Wales by car... 

Mind you, I had squeezed my XXL-sized legs into XL-sized trousers, which didn't help!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Happy 70th.
> 
> Re the footie, I think we shall need all the support available as I feel a serious drubbing is on the cards!


I think (and hope) its close. I have always enjoyed watching Scotland.....its always 100%.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> Oh, and Classic....the Utahns say it is their state flower but the Sego doesn't know that. Ours is the Indian Paint Brush, but many believe it to be a Walmart bag tied by the wind around a tree branch.


Known as “ Witches Britches” this side of the pond, and the bag would be from Tesco.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Happy 70th.
> 
> Re the footie, I think we shall need all the support available as I feel a serious drubbing is on the cards!


Are you all geared up with a box of Tunnocks tea cakes and a bottle of bucky? 😉


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jun 2021)

This morning’s pootle was fabulous, it was an amazing morning so we couldn’t resist a second ride of the week over Ryvoan.






Now getting ready to head home.

And Happy Birthday @rustybolts


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I think (and hope) its close. I have always enjoyed watching Scotland.....its always 100%.


Yep, me too. In many respects I'd be happy if Scotland win..........Mrs P is Scottish for one.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2021)

Great video of Katie Kookaburra @ColinJ. I follow her but hadn't seen this one. Love her approach to cycling, quite inspirational.

4th overall in my age group.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2021)

Over the last few days we've been wondering why everybody have been banging the door instead of ringing the bell, a quick look revealed that the bell push is missing, the back plate is still there but not the rest of it, theres no sign of it anywhere on the ground in the garden, I've spent half an hour rummaging round in the undergrowth, now I'm wondering, would someone have pinched the bell push? I know they'll pinch anything these days, but a bell push?


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Over the last few days we've been wondering why everybody have been banging the door instead of ringing the bell, a quick look revealed that the bell push is missing, the back plate is still there but not the rest of it, theres no sign of it anywhere on the ground in the garden, I've spent half an hour rummaging round in the undergrowth, now I'm wondering, would someone have pinched the bell push? I know they'll pinch anything these days, but a bell push?


Had one pinched years ago. T'was years before I put another up.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

I've been waiting in for my new wheels but found out that they haven't been despatched yet. I rang Spa Cycles to check - they were just doing it when I spoke to them. 

I should have realised that there was a delay because I hadn't been sent a tracking number. Hopefully, the wheels will arrive tomorrow so I can set up my Devon bike and take it out on a couple of test rides this weekend. Monday would be ok, but any further delay would be stressful because I want to take my new bike away with me on Thursday.

I will be putting 25C slick tyres on the new wheels for road use. I will put some big semi-slicks on the other wheels for Devon rough stuff, but that can wait for future holidays.

I was pleased to find a couple of new tyres that I had forgotten about, lurking at the back of a drawer. I will put those on my best bike, and transfer the tyres currently on that bike to the Planet X. The older tyres still have plenty of life left in them, and I will be doing much more riding here than I will in Devon.

I also found an unused 8-speed chain. That is for my singlespeed bike. I'll have to check how much wear there is on the current chain and replace that if it needs it. I have a 100 mile singlespeed forum ride planned for the weekend after I get back from Devon. It would be nice to have a new chain for that, but maybe the current one has a few months of use left in it?

What other exciting news...? Oh, I got sent an appointment to have an NHS AAA*** scan. Apparently all men in the UK get offered them when they get to 65 years of age. For some reason, men are many times more likely to get the condition than women, so women are _not _routinely scanned. I had never heard of AAA until my brother-in-law had _his _scan, and they found one. He has been a heavy smoker all his life, which is one of the major risk factors. He now has to have regular checks to keep an eye on it, and has cut down on his smoking. Few people survive an AAA popping, so it isn't something to ignore! I've had to reschedule my test though because I will be away that day.

*** *Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm *


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Had one pinched years ago. T'was years before I put another up.



Many years ago, when we were living in our first house we had the back gate pinched, it was just some scrap timber nailed together it was nothing fancy, I replaced it with one I made out of a packing crate lid.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Many years ago, when we were living in our first house we had the back gate pinched, it was just some scrap timber nailed together it was nothing fancy, I replaced it with one I made out of a packing crate lid.


Nailed down and they still pinched it. 
_"Please close the gate, loose snakes"_ sign required.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've been waiting in for my new wheels but found out that they haven't been despatched yet. I rang Spa Cycles to check - they were just doing it when I spoke to them.
> 
> I should have realised that there was a delay because I hadn't been sent a tracking number. Hopefully, the wheels will arrive tomorrow so I can set up my Devon bike and take it out on a couple of test rides this weekend. Monday would be ok, but any further delay would be stressful because I want to take my new bike away with me on Thursday.
> 
> ...


That'll be two more down in Devon. The heavens will open.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> That'll be two more down in Devon. The heavens will open.


What, in Devon, rain is caused by wheels?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2021)

I just spotted this, which may be useful...



NHS info said:


> Women aged 70 or other with underlying risk factors such as high blood pressure or chronic obstructive pulmonary disease may also benefit from an ultrasound scan. You will need to ask a GP for a referral as women are not currently routinely invited for scanning.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jun 2021)

As I enter my 87th year I am still surprised by the reactions of some people.
I objected to remarks made by another poster which I regarded at best as insensitive.
If I cause anybody to object to something I have said or done I apologise and if possible make amends and we can then both get on with our lives. I do not go off in a huff and blame others for my faults.
I am by some at least cast as the villain for a sensitive soul leaving the site due to my remarks which I fully stand by.
The real loser in this has no though given to him so far as I can see.
I refer of course to Numbnuts who has been having a bad time recently as anyone could see if they bothered to look.
Goodbye.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2021)

Give it a rest guys, please.


----------



## rustybolts (18 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> As I enter my 87th year I am still surprised by the reactions of some people.
> I objected to remarks made by another poster which I regarded at best as insensitive.
> If I cause anybody to object to something I have said or done I apologise and if possible make amends and we can then both get on with our lives. I do not go off in a huff and blame others for my faults.
> I am by some at least cast as the villain for a sensitive soul leaving the site due to my remarks which I fully stand by.
> ...


Oldwheels you have nothing to apologize for , nor has Numbnuts . Welsh Dragon said words to the effect " duck behind the couch " when Numbnuts was showing how annoyed he was over the terrible treatment he got from the bloody insurance company. The storm in the teacup was stirred when she went off in a huff. Dragons do huff and puff !! She got annoyed when you pointed out she wasn't showing poor Numbnuts much sympathy. I feel really bad for you and Numbnuts who told her ( quite rightly) to "woman-up". What happened to Numbnuts was a bloody disgrace . I hate insurance companies and banks with a vengeance , they are mostly soul less monsters.


----------



## rustybolts (18 Jun 2021)

ps Thanks for all the birthday wishes folks ! very much appreciated .


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Give it a rest guys, please.



Definitely, time to move on.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> ps Thanks for all the birthday wishes folks ! very much appreciated .



Happy Birthday Rusty.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Give it a rest guys, please.


Absolutely
This is a light hearted old farts thread.
I don't recall any rule saying we have to be perfect so we are allowed to say the wrong thing at the wrong time occasionally.
I echo Dirk's words.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Rules of Engagement
> I will only speak when I spoken to
> I will not say anything about my private life every again
> I will not give adverse comment on any subject
> ...


Custard Creams!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2021)

@Mo1959 .....have you.....
Got your tv on?
Got your PJs on?
Got your milky drink?

Enjoy it and may the best team win.


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Over the last few days we've been wondering why everybody have been banging the door instead of ringing the bell, a quick look revealed that the bell push is missing, the back plate is still there but not the rest of it, theres no sign of it anywhere on the ground in the garden, I've spent half an hour rummaging round in the undergrowth, now I'm wondering, would someone have pinched the bell push? I know they'll pinch anything these days, but a bell push?



Check e bay might be up for sale


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 .....have you.....
> Got your tv on?
> Got your PJs on?
> Got your milky drink?
> ...


Yes on the first two, but it’s warm here so I have a cold drink.

Just hope we don’t get slaughtered and at least make a match of it.


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Rules of Engagement
> I will only speak when I spoken to
> I will not say anything about my private life every again
> I will not give adverse comment on any subject
> ...




If you feel that discussing a problem on the Retirement thread helps go ahead. Usually most of us are always happy to give help if possible


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2021)

OK.
Souey** - great hero. Ex Rovers boss
Grant Hanley - was once a Rover
Mrs P

Think I'm going with Scotland. More connections than with England.

** Geez he looks disgracefully good for a man of 68.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK.
> Souey** - great hero. Ex Rovers boss
> Grant Hanley - was once a Rover
> Mrs P
> ...


One of the best ever players for Liverpool.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> One of the best ever players for Liverpool.


One of the best midfielders I've ever seen. Souness knew exactly how to play his game and drive his team forward. Even in the commentary box he was giving Ian Wright a verbal kicking!!

Superb manager at Rovers.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2021)

Who's playing who, and what in?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2021)

Few scary moments but holding on.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2021)

Think it might be some rain soon so going to just take the hybrid avec mudguards just in case. If I don’t get out early, it will end up like yesterday and I won’t bother going later. A wee bit weary so it won't be far or fast.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2021)

I confess I rarely watch any football other than Rovers at home every game - so that's been a long time.

The England team seem to be devoid of any imagination and creativity. Scotland played a hardworking, pressing game and defended from the front. The classic way to frustrate a supposedly superior opponent. Good performance from the team.

England do a nifty line in Alice bands. An average to middling team lacking any exciting talent - based only on last night.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2021)

Good morning. Looks as though we are in for a warm and cloudy day. That will do. We had a good walk yesterday though I forgot to switch my activity tracker off at the end - walked a long way quite fast!! 

Today? Well I've wandered through CC scattering pearls of wisdom around. 🤔 Not really sure after this. I have to deliver cycle kit to three members, visit my son, fiddle with a cadence sensor** and will probably do a bit on the allotment.

** Cycling used to be a simple hobby.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks, 
An impressive 0-0 victory by Scotland last night😉 
Meanwhile I am without hot water ( or heating should it be needed ) The gas boiler which was serviced recently, has stopped working, the pump is running and I can see a small blue flame but I don’t think it’s firing. I’ve tried switching it off and on again, all to no avail. 
I’ll wait until a more reasonable hour and contact the boiler lady. 
stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jun 2021)

Good morning all. Had a hold up free journey home yesterday evening, 7pm traffic around Edinburgh very light. 
Been awake since 4. Today’s plan is to get the shopping done. And Mrs F has an appointment for her second jab at 9.30 so that will be a relief.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> An impressive 0-0 victory by Scotland last night😉
> Meanwhile I am without hot water ( or heating should it be needed ) The gas boiler which was serviced recently, has stopped working, the pump is running and I can see a small blue flame but I don’t think it’s firing. I’ve tried switching it off and on again, all to no avail.
> *I’ll wait until a more reasonable hour and contact the boiler lady.*
> stay safe folks 👍



Mrs T does your boiler repairs?

Must admit my understanding of a boiler goes no further than the British Gas phone number! More seriously if you have the manual try following the procedure for shutting down and relighting. I've had success with this in the past.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2021)

I have enjoyed all the euro games I watched but was soooo bored last night that I switched off at half time and went to bed.
Slept well and was up at 0500.
Quick Aldi dash followed by a haircut is planned.
Interesting.........MrsD has a visitor this afternoon. They used to be best mates for many years until religion got in the way. We walked away......that is taboo.....and sadly the friendship fell apart. Being cynical, it will be interesting to see if her motives are genuine......I will report back


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs T does your boiler repairs?
> 
> Must admit my understanding of a boiler goes no further than the British Gas phone number! More seriously if you have the manual try following the procedure for shutting down and relighting. I've had success with this in the past.


There is also a reset button.
Having said that, he say it is firing up ok


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2021)

Good morning folk. The carer was here far too early today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs T does your boiler repairs?
> 
> Must admit my understanding of a boiler goes no further than the British Gas phone number! More seriously if you have the manual try following the procedure for shutting down and relighting. I've had success with this in the past.


Thank's for the suggestion, I've slid the lower cover off and checked the reset button hasn't popped, then followed the relight procedure detailed in the instructions panel. It goes through the starting sequence, pump starts running and I can see a small pilot flame through the inspection window, but the main flame doesn't light ( I'm used to hearing the " Woomph " as the boiler fires up ) I can also hear a regular tic, tic, tic, of the ignition circuit. At this stage my strategy would be to think of @welsh dragon and her Bloomers and then immediately jump under a cold shower, but it appears that that avenue is no longer available to me...


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Honiton this morning for the street market.
A bit overcast here but not raining, so that's OK.


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2021)

I have risen!

Had a migraine last evening and went to bed early feeling pretty sheet. Headache has gone this morning but I feel a bit muzzy headed, so I think a slow day ahead for me.


----------



## Lee_M (19 Jun 2021)

Morning all. Slow club ride this morning instead of tomorrow due to the forecast. Let's see if it really is slow or if we get more idiots riding off the front.

In other news Facebook seems full of Scots who seem to think 0-0 is a win


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2021)

This came up on my Facebook memories page this morning from 10 years ago, an epic day in the saddle.

"Sore legs and arse in the house tonight, Rode the Beacon Roads cc Cotswold Outing Audax, 67miles, I also rode to and from the HQ at Woodrush Rugby Club in Wythall, 119miles total mileage covered, including a minor navigational whoops."


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Thank's for the suggestion, I've slid the lower cover off and checked the reset button hasn't popped, then followed the relight procedure detailed in the instructions panel. It goes through the starting sequence, pump starts running and I can see a small pilot flame through the inspection window, but the main flame doesn't light ( I'm used to hearing the " Woomph " as the boiler fires up ) I can also hear a regular tic, tic, tic, of the ignition circuit. At this stage my strategy would be to think of @welsh dragon and her Bloomers and then immediately jump under a cold shower, but it appears that that avenue is no longer available to me...




I think people are obsessed with my bloomers.


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think people are obsessed with my bloomers.



Good morning mrs WD are you well?


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2021)

Good morning peeps. 
It's a grey start to the day here in Barnetshire and will probably be so for the rest of the day.
We have some friends coming down this afternoon at lunchtime, so food and ales will be partaken. 
I am trying to forget the tame performance by the England football team yesterday. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think people are obsessed with my bloomers.


A necessary source of joy in these challenging times. 😁
I spoke with our Gas Lady's mum who says that it's a special family Birthday party today so I asked her not to bother as I could muddle through until Monday. She was insistent that she inform her daughter as the boiler had only recently been serviced. I worked repairing stuff for many years and know it's only too common to blame the last person to touch something for any subsequent fault, although correlation is not causation.
If I do have to wait until Monday I'll be heading off to the seashore with my " Soap on a Rope "


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2021)

Anyone want a cat that's obsessed with drawer raking?  It's one of these drawers that I seem to shove random stuff in and so far this morning she has hauled out a face mask, a mini bike pump, assorted elastic bands, spare pair of cleats, etc.


----------



## pawl (19 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think people are obsessed with my bloomers.




Nice to see them back again


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2021)

I am expecting the UK to have a heatwave and with that in mind, I am going into business using my old bloomers as giant sunscreens. A bit of sewing here and there, a few patches ( multicoloured of course) a few tent poles and I can rent them out as marquees as Well. I bet people will be clubbing each other to death for a chance to ger they're a hands on them. I envisage a roaring trade.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Thank's for the suggestion, I've slid the lower cover off and checked the reset button hasn't popped, then followed the relight procedure detailed in the instructions panel. It goes through the starting sequence, pump starts running and I can see a small pilot flame through the inspection window, but the main flame doesn't light ( I'm used to hearing the " Woomph " as the boiler fires up ) I can also hear a regular tic, tic, tic, of the ignition circuit. At this stage my strategy would be to think of @welsh dragon and her Bloomers and then immediately jump under a cold shower, but it appears that that avenue is no longer available to me...


Assuming it has one it soundsike the thermo couple to me.
I used to maintain and repair**thermostatically controlled heating thingies for bitumen boilers. When they refused to fire up 90% of the time it was the thermo couples. If you can get to it, it should be a simple replacement.
** if that makes me sound clever.....I am not.


----------



## gavroche (19 Jun 2021)

Bonjour. Been up at least 10 minutes now and after walking Molly and getting bread from the French bakery up the road, I will go for a small ride ( about 15 miles) .
France is playing at 2 pm on BBC1, so that's my afternoon sorted. 
My wife told me yesterday that we are going to Devon AGAIN on the 28th as it is our grandson's 18th birthday on the 29th . This time, my car will be staying there as our daughter is buying it from me. She is moving house early next month so our other son will be coming down then to fetch us back. 
I shall miss that car as it has been very good to me so we will be down to just one car .
Hoping to be back in Wales early in July as my son is going back to Taiwan round about the middle of July so I would like to see him before that. Going to his house on my bike on Monday. 
Weather is good here but forecasting rain tomorrow.
Have a good day every one.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Honiton this morning for the street market.
> A bit overcast here but not raining, so that's OK.


I like a good street market so we await your report.
Too many of them selling the same tat nowadays.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Had a migraine last evening and went to bed early feeling pretty sheet. Headache has gone this morning but I feel a bit muzzy headed, so I think a slow day ahead for me.


Ummm....headache! Feeling sh*t.
Dont tell me you watched the England game


----------



## pawl (19 Jun 2021)

Weather looks a bit yucky for the next few days in this neck of the woods


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Weather looks a bit yucky for the next few days in this neck of the woods


I was hoping for a nice start to the day on the 21st for the Solstice sunrise, but it doesn't look like I'll be able to see it for cloud/drizzle.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Looks as though we are in for a warm and cloudy day. That will do. We had a good walk yesterday though I forgot to switch my activity tracker off at the end - walked a long way quite fast!!
> 
> Today? Well I've wandered through CC scattering pearls of wisdom around. 🤔 Not really sure after this. I have to deliver cycle kit to three members, visit my son, fiddle with a cadence sensor** and *will probably do a bit on the allotment.*
> 
> ** Cycling used to be a simple hobby.


Just don't get caught.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Thank's for the suggestion, I've slid the lower cover off and checked the reset button hasn't popped, then followed the relight procedure detailed in the instructions panel. It goes through the starting sequence, pump starts running and I can see a small pilot flame through the inspection window, but the main flame doesn't light ( I'm used to hearing the " Woomph " as the boiler fires up ) I can also hear a regular tic, tic, tic, of the ignition circuit. At this stage my strategy would be to think of @welsh dragon and her Bloomers and then immediately jump under a cold shower, but it appears that that avenue is no longer available to me...


Why do you need a boiler for a cold shower?


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2021)

I've had to have words with the carers this morning, the carer was here far to early this morning, someone woke me up about half five this morning knocking on the door but by the time I got downstairs they had gone, it turned out to have been the carer, she came back at six, I've now had words with the office and made it plain thats too early,


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I've had to have words with the carers this morning, the carer was here far to early this morning, someone woke me up about half five this morning knocking on the door but by the time I got downstairs they had gone, it turned out to have been the carer, she came back at six, I've now had words with the office and made it plain thats too early,


That's ridiculously early. I actually think anything before 7 is too early for most folk.


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That's ridiculously early. I actually think anything before 7 is too early for most folk.



Yes, after seven would be good, but they are telling us its before seven or after nine, which is too late.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, after seven would be good, but they are telling us its before seven or after nine, which is too late.


There's before seven and before seven, an hour and a half before seven is pushing it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2021)

Gas lady has been. It was an issue with the thermocouple, luckily a five minute fix. She wouldn't take any money so I gave her a couple of decent bottles of wine. The Boiler is a "Glow Worm Ultimate" which was installed in 1997, I did wonder about changing it a few years ago but she advised me not to, as it was working perfectly well and spares were still readily available.
I do like it when you have managed to accumulate good tradespeople over the years.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Gas lady has been. It was an issue with the thermocouple, luckily a five minute fix. She wouldn't take any money so I gave her a couple of decent bottles of wine. The Boiler is a "Glow Worm Ultimate" which was installed in 1997, I did wonder about changing it a few years ago but she advised me not to, as it was working perfectly well and spares were still readily available.
> I do like it when you have managed to accumulate good tradespeople over the years.


Thermo couple.
Does that make me clever or what


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2021)

I have just filled our wine rack up 
I called in the local co-op and noticed a shelf full of "end of line" wines at ridiculous prices eg ......
Shiraz, down from £6.50 to £2.83.
The girl explained they were all end of range bottles.
That'll do for me Tommy


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's before seven and before seven, an hour and a half before seven is pushing it.



Definitely taking the water this morning, fortunately our bell push was missing so they could only bang on the door and my Good Lady didn't hear that, she was seriously unimpressed when she was woken at six, I hate to think what she'd have been like if she'd been woken earlier.


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, after seven would be good, but they are telling us its before seven or after nine, which is too late.


Just wondering what time it says in your wife’s care document, I am assuming she has been assessed by social services?. My mums time was nominally 8 plus or minus half an hour but most days they came at 6.30 or 7. Which was fine as she used to wake up at 5 most mornings. The only time I had to step in was when they started coming at 9.30 as that was just to late . The trouble is the time slot from seven to nine is the slot most people need.
I sorted it by arranging a meeting between the care company, social services and and myself and we came to a compromise that suited everyone and my mum didn’t have another problem with them .


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2021)

I've been down B & Q this morning and we now have a working bell, lets see how long it lasts. I also made the mistake of nipping into the Morrisons next door for a couple of bits I didn't get yesterday, getting through the checkout took longer than the shopping, it reminded me why I try not to go shopping on a Saturday. Roadworks are still ongoing in Bedworth and I couldn't get to my usual Tesco's there yesterday, I'm going to have to change my time.


----------



## GM (19 Jun 2021)

Morning all... Just had a very gentle virtual spin around part of Lake Garda, I'll do another part tomorrow morning. Yesterday it was Lake Tyrol. Definitely putting those 2 on the bucket list.
Giving the dog a walk/run shortly before we get more rain.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We had a good walk yesterday though I forgot to switch my activity tracker off at the end - walked a long way quite fast!!


That reminds me of a news report yesterday about that poor British woman murdered by her Greek husband. 

At the time, the husband's story was that the couple's home had been invaded by foreign burglars who had allegedly tied up the man and then beaten the woman to death. I have probably been watching too many cop shows and documentaries but I _immediately _thought that sounded very fishy. If I were a murderous thug who had just murdered someone, the last thing I would do is leave their partner alive in the next room to identify me later...

Kudos to the Greek detectives for not falling for the story. They investigated and found that the woman's fitness tracker showed that she had been alive for hours after she had allegedly been killed, and the husband's phone records showed that he had been moving around for hours after he had supposedly been tied up. Oh, and the burglars had taken the memory cards from the CCTV security system hours after they had supposedly left...

The cops interrogated the husband for hours and he finally confessed to the killing. Hopefully, they didn't use any illegal '_persuasion_' to extract that confession, so it will stand up in court.

The thing that I wonder about is how he tied himself up afterwards...? Did he get someone else to help him, or did he devise some clever slip knot and pull the knot tight with his teeth, something like that? 


Here I am again just hanging around in case my new wheels turn up. I have a very strong suspicion that I won't get them until Monday now but I can't take the chance of missing the delivery if I am wrong. 

When I rang the shop yesterday it was about an hour and a half before closing time and the lad I spoke to said that he was busy preparing the day's outgoing parcels for collection. I bet mine didn't get done in time and that he is doing it today instead... (I'd be very pleased to be proved wrong!)

There is discussion elsewhere on the forum about shortages of bike parts. That definitely seems to be the case. I searched for ages for those wheels. Normally I would have found scores of different stores with them in stock, but I only found 2 or 3 in the UK. A few in Germany had them but I didn't want the post-Brexit hassle. (One German company said that they _try _to get orders to the UK in good time but sometimes goods are being delayed for a week or so. No use to me, because I want to be riding the wheels before then !)


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Just wondering what time it says in your wife’s care document, I am assuming she has been assessed by social services?. My mums time was nominally 8 plus or minus half an hour but most days they came at 6.30 or 7. Which was fine as she used to wake up at 5 most mornings. The only time I had to step in was when they started coming at 9.30 as that was just to late . The trouble is the time slot from seven to nine is the slot most people need.
> I sorted it by arranging a meeting between the care company, social services and and myself and we came to a compromise that suited everyone and my mum didn’t have another problem with them .



All the documents we have just say A M, no time specified, yes she's been assessed but we don't have the assessment here.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That reminds me of a news report yesterday about that poor British woman murdered by her Greek husband.
> 
> At the time, the husband's story was that the couple's home had been invaded by foreign burglars who had allegedly tied up the man and then beaten the woman to death. I have probably been watching too many cop shows and documentaries but I _immediately _thought that sounded very fishy. If I were a murderous thug who had just murdered someone, the last thing I would do is leave their partner alive in the next room to identify me later...
> 
> ...


Practice perhaps/
https://www.wikihow.com/Tie-Yourself-up-With-Rope#Tying-up-Your-Whole-Body


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Assuming it has one it soundsike the thermo couple to me.
> I used to maintain and repair**thermostatically controlled heating thingies for bitumen boilers. When they refused to fire up 90% of the time it was the thermo couples. If you can get to it, it should be a simple replacement.
> ** if that makes me sound clever.....I am not.


All sorted now Dave, from your message did you work at the Tarmac plants?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Practice perhaps/
> https://www.wikihow.com/Tie-Yourself-up-With-Rope#Tying-up-Your-Whole-Body


The mighty power of the internet!!!

There is probably a website somewhere telling you how to get away with murder. Hint to would-be assassins - the cops will probably find out that you frequented the site after you become a suspect! 

The number of people who get caught after Googling "_Best acid for dissolving a body_" or "_How to make a bomb_"...


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The mighty power of the internet!!!
> 
> There is probably a website somewhere telling you how to get away with murder. Hint to would-be assassins - the cops will probably find out that you frequented the site after you become a suspect!
> 
> The number of people who get caught after Googling "_Best acid for dissolving a body_" or "_How to make a bomb_"...


Get the book, just don't order it if it's not on the shelves. And pay with cash not card.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thermo couple.
> Does that make me clever or what


To be fair I thought that too. I've worked on all sorts of Electrical kit. 
One memorable situation comes to mind. Our workshop was a in a big factory unit and the heating was provided by a couple of Hamworthy Heaters which are basically a Gas / Electric control unit with a very long pipe attached and a stainless steel reflector mounted behind to throw the heat downwards. These were mounted really high up on the wall and not easily accessible. We turned them on via a wall switch. They would occasionally go into lockout mode and we'd see the dreaded red light on the control unit. The reset button was, of course, mounted on the control unit high up on the wall...
Instead of going to all the faff of getting the extension ladders set up, we became dab hands at throwing a wire brush up at the controller and after a few tries we usually succeeded in hitting the reset button.😎


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> All sorted now Dave, from your message did you work at the Tarmac plants?


No. Our company (Vulcanite) was part of Colas before being sold to Shell.


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## Lee_M (19 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Morning all. Slow club ride this morning instead of tomorrow due to the forecast. Let's see if it really is slow or if we get more idiots riding off the front.
> 
> In other news Facebook seems full of Scots who seem to think 0-0 is a win



So back from our slow ride. Advertised at 12-14 mph, actual average was 15mph. 
I didn't really have a problem with that, however I was dropped from the group on the fast run back, even though I was riding at 23mph.

I've now caused ructions because when I finally caught up at a junction I ignored them and rode home on my own, be interesting to see what the fall out is.


----------



## 12boy (19 Jun 2021)

Good to see WD back.
An early ride again and then back into the bike shed to continue my struggle to clean up stuff. I have a bunch of toolboxes dedicated to bike parts which I will leave out and open as I encounter stuff which belongs in them. Then they will be put away. Tomorrow and Monday will be be cool and I will use that respite to weed the cursed garden. Mrs 12 wants to go out to the trout hatchery tomorrow, which is a nice place for a short walk and there is a place to view large trouts who I believe are breeding stock. It is located by a lot of red rocks and there was once a little town there called Bessemer which was the capitol of Wyoming in the late 1800s. An author, Owen Wister wrote a book, The Virginian, set in this area, which was a TV show by that name in the late 60s or so. One of those shows in which all the cowboys were clean shaven and neatly coiffed.
Be well and safe.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> An author, Owen Wister wrote a book, The Virginian, set in this area, which was a TV show by that name in the late 60s or so. One of those shows in which all the cowboys were clean shaven and neatly coiffed.


I watched that as a teenager! I don't really remember much about it now though...

Ah - I just found that lots (all?) of the episodes are on YouTube...



That looks a bit familiar!

PS That's odd... How come it was in 16:9 (widescreen) format rather than the usual 1960s 4:3?


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ummm....headache! Feeling sh*t.
> Dont tell me you watched the England game


I am many thi gs, but proud to say I'm not a footballist.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> Good to see WD back.
> An early ride again and then back into the bike shed to continue my struggle to clean up stuff. I have a bunch of toolboxes dedicated to bike parts which I will leave out and open as I encounter stuff which belongs in them. Then they will be put away. Tomorrow and Monday will be be cool and I will use that respite to weed the cursed garden. Mrs 12 wants to go out to the trout hatchery tomorrow, which is a nice place for a short walk and there is a place to view large trouts who I believe are breeding stock. It is located by a lot of red rocks and there was once a little town there called Bessemer which was the capitol of Wyoming in the late 1800s. An author, Owen Wister wrote a book, The Virginian, set in this area, which was a TV show by that name in the late 60s or so. One of those shows in which all the cowboys were clean shaven and neatly coiffed.
> Be well and safe.


12boy......you have lots to learn.
ALL goodie cowboys were clean shaven.
Tatty unshaven cowboys were all baddies.


----------



## pawl (19 Jun 2021)

Had a pleasant ride this morning Cloudy and a little chilly Longest ride this year 27 hilly miles


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I watched that as a teenager! I don't really remember much about it now though...
> 
> Ah - I just found that lots (all?) of the episodes are on YouTube...
> 
> ...




I remember that from the 1960's. It was also released on DVD around 2010, which might explain the wide screen format.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Virginian_(TV_series)


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> It was also released on DVD around 2010, which might explain the wide screen format.


Yes, but most TV series were not actually shot in widescreen until 20-25 years ago. I wonder if they filmed it with cinema cameras/film and then cropped it down for TV?


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am expecting the UK to have a heatwave and with that in mind, I am going into business using my old bloomers as giant sunscreens. A bit of sewing here and there, a few patches ( multicoloured of course) a few tent poles and I can rent them out as marquees as Well. I bet people will be clubbing each other to death for a chance to ger they're a hands on them. I envisage a roaring trade.


Can I have the leftover material to make a new awning for our caravan?


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, but most TV series were not actually shot in widescreen until 20-25 years ago. I wonder if they filmed it with cinema cameras/film and then cropped it down for TV?



Or they electronically manipulated it for the DVD's


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Or they electronically manipulated it for the DVD's


They can't put something in the picture that wasn't there to start with!

When they turn 4:3 into 16:9, they either stretch it sideways (which looks awful!) or they have to crop the top and bottom off _then _stretch what is left to fill the screen. That _can _look ok, except that the original director would not have expected that to be done so you often see an actor standing up talking with their head not visible. To overcome that a technician could move the view up to show their face. I have seen some shows so treated where one person is standing and one is sitting. The virtual camera nods up and down trying to show who is speaking. It is like watching a vertical game of tennis!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2021)

I quite liked The Virginian. There were a few in that era, like Bonanza and High Chaparral or however you spell it.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I quite liked The Virginian. There were a few in that era, like Bonanza and High Chaparral or however you spell it.


I remember _Bonanza _(Hoss, Little Joe, Ben Cartwright...). I used to watch it with my parents.

I can remember that there was a series called _The High Chaparral_ but don't remember watching that one.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2021)

What about Rawhide.
If I remember correctly that was where Clint Eastwood found fame as Rowdy Yates


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What about Rawhide.
> If I remember correctly that was where Clint Eastwood found fame as Rowdy Yates


I'd forgotten that one.

Blimey, I had also forgotten how many other western series were on TV back then e.g. '_Cheyenne_', '_Gunsmoke_', '_The Rifleman_', and '_Wagon Train_'...


----------



## 12boy (19 Jun 2021)

My favorite was "Paladin" with Richard Boone.
When Eastwood came out with the Man with no name/Dollars movies things changed.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What about Rawhide.
> If I remember correctly that was where Clint Eastwood found fame as Rowdy Yates



Indeed, sent many a teenage (girls) heart all a quiver


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I quite liked The Virginian. There were a few in that era, like Bonanza and High Chaparral or however you spell it.



The High Chaparral, The Lone Ranger,Laramie, Cheyenne, Wagon Train, The Virginian, Rawhide,

There's a list of them here, some I remember some I don't

https://doyouremember.com/133447/20-best-classic-tv-western-series-50s-60s


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> All the documents we have just say A M, no time specified, yes she's been assessed but we don't have the assessment here.


A time should have been agreed and you should have your own copy of the assessment which says what care should be provided and when . 
I suggest you contact social services to sort things out . 😀


----------



## 12boy (19 Jun 2021)

While riding today on my Holdsworth I spied a 4 ft bullsnake by the path, which as it was immobile, I thought someone had run it over with a bike or utility vehicle (pic 1). I prodded it with my wheel whereupon it coiled up a little (pic 2). They aren't poisonous but can bite. I apologized for disturbing his siesta and went on my way. After I returned home I resumed picking up in the bike shed but pooped out in the heat and had some lunch in the cool. I wanted to take my time sorting out the detritus that multiplies on my bench. Oh yeah...that's where my left handed monkey wrench got to.


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I watched that as a teenager! I don't really remember much about it now though...
> 
> Ah - I just found that lots (all?) of the episodes are on YouTube...
> 
> ...




I loved this program as a kid 😀😀


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2021)

WOW! Pouring with rain and very gusty winds. So the dilemma is whether or not to turn off the alarm I set to get up for today's club ride.

Sleep pattern is shot to pieces recently.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'd forgotten that one.
> 
> Blimey, I had also forgotten how many other western series were on TV back then e.g. '_Cheyenne_', '_Gunsmoke_', '_The Rifleman_', and '_Wagon Train_'...


My abiding memory of Cheyenne is, aged 12?? Saturday evening, b&w tv, celery with cheese and fresh bread for tea.
Clint walker (main character) was, if recall, Mr Universe. He was very tall and had an incredible size chest.
I must google that.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jun 2021)

Morning all.
Like Paulsb, my sleep basket has "gone to hell in a basket".
Also like Paul I was up at 03.30. I managed to dose for a while but gave up.
1st load of washing is now in the dryer.

Fathers Day  means I can open the present my son sent me


----------



## Drago (20 Jun 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2021)

Good morning everybody, and a happy fathers day to all.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2021)

Good Morning everyone. Happy Father's Day in case none of your children remember. It's 50/50 in my house! 😂😢

Went back to sleep. Alarm went off.

When the kids were little if Mother's Day didn't happen in an acceptable manner it was death by a thousand cuts - spread out over a month. 😂 A friend once remarked about Mothers Day, in front of his wife, "But you're not my mother." The male company laughed.........

It has rained but is now cloudy, damp, cool and still. I've decided to ride. Now the question is do I go with summer jersey, arm warmers, gilet and take a rain jacket or with a long sleeve shower proof lightweight jacket?

🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks, 
A grey start to the day, my weather app, which consists of a puddle in a small depression in the road has grown


PaulSB said:


> Good Morning everyone. Happy Father's Day in case none of your children remember. It's 50/50 in my house! 😂😢
> 
> Went back to sleep. Alarm went off.
> 
> ...


One vote for long sleeve showerproof 🚴☀️


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A grey start to the day, my weather app, which consists of a puddle in a small depression in the road has grown
> One vote for long sleeve showerproof 🚴☀️


NOTE TO SELF: 
Don’t break off from composing a post to respond to another, they’ll get combined and appear to be the ramblings of an old man 🤔


----------



## Paulus (20 Jun 2021)

Good morning peeps. 
Too much Belgian beer drunk yesterday, I am feeling a bit groggy at the present time. 
It has stopped raining though, for a while at least.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, cool and damp here.
Just been watching, perched in a neighbour’s tree, a fledging GS woodpecker being fed by a parent, a nice spot with which to start the day


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2021)

Morning. Early 8.6 mile jog done. Mostly road with a couple of miles off road on a new bit I hadn't tried before. It has a segment called The Cultoquhey Cockerel as the loop resembles one..........but mine didn't quite, as I got slightly lost as usual.  

Really slow, but I hadn't eaten since 5pm yesterday and just headed out after a coffee so not much in the tank.


----------



## pawl (20 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Early 8.6 mile jog done. Mostly road with a couple of miles off road on a new bit I hadn't tried before. It has a segment called The Cultoquhey Cockerel as the loop resembles one..........but mine didn't quite, as I got slightly lost as usual.
> 
> Really slow, but I hadn't eaten since 5pm yesterday and just headed out after a coffee so not much in the tank.
> 
> ...




You do the splits while running.Isn’t that rather painful


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Misty and murky in the Blackdown Hills this morning.
Taking doggie for a walk then visiting Canada for the first time.
Sunday lunch booked at the local.


----------



## GM (20 Jun 2021)

Morning all... Happy Fathers Day! Meeting up with our daughter this morning for a dog walk, and then back home for a Sunday roast dinner.
The a flop on the settee and watch a bit of footie or tennis.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2021)

On Canadian soil. 🇨🇦


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2021)

Back in Blighty.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! Pouring with rain and very gusty winds. So the dilemma is whether or not to turn off the alarm I set to get up for today's club ride.
> 
> Sleep pattern is shot to pieces recently.


Didn't start raining here 'til 04:24 here, stopped by 05:40. Dry now.

Turn the alarm off.


----------



## 12boy (20 Jun 2021)

I mentioned the pics and then forgot them, sorry.


----------



## gavroche (20 Jun 2021)

Just had a video call with one of my brothers who informed me that our eldest brother and his wife both have Covid. He is the one who won't have the jab as he doesn't trust it. I don't know how bad he has it but he just can't taste anything. Too late for them now to be vaccinated and his age won't help ( 77). He must have caught it in a supermarket as they are the most likely places to catch it. They live in the country side and don't see anybody else otherwise.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> Just had a video call with one of my brothers who informed me that our eldest brother and his wife both have Covid. He is the one who won't have the jab as he doesn't trust it. I don't know how bad he has it but he just can't taste anything. Too late for them now to be vaccinated and his age won't help ( 77). He must have caught it in a supermarket as they are the most likely places to catch it. They live in the country side and don't see anybody else otherwise.


Hope it's not too bad for both of them.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> One vote for long sleeve showerproof 🚴☀



Yep, the correct decision.

What is it about cycling and fitness, form etc? I left the group about 7 miles from the end of the ride to head home - finish point was in the opposite direction.

There's a 3.6 mile segment on the way home. Gentle gradient averaging 1.5% but with a couple of nasty sharp bits. I felt good and decided to have a dig at it. Upped my pace, bugger headwind but let's keep going. Battered myself for 3.25 miles, battered even harder to get up the last kick at 13mph - normally grovel on this section - instead of 9/10.

My HR was Zone 5 for 14 minutes today, 13 of them on this segment.

Magic! That's got to be a PB! NOPE. 30 seconds off. I can't imagine what I did last August when I set my PB. Weird.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, the correct decision.
> 
> What is it about cycling and fitness, form etc? I left the group about 7 miles from the end of the ride to head home - finish point was in the opposite direction.
> 
> ...


It's much the same with running. Sometimes I'd be on a training run and feel really strong so I'd push it along only to find that I was well of my routine pace. On other occasions I'd force myself out the door and feel that I was lolloping around like a carthorse, only to find I'd smashed my usual time. Strange indeed...


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, the correct decision.
> 
> What is it about cycling and fitness, form etc? I left the group about 7 miles from the end of the ride to head home - finish point was in the opposite direction.
> 
> ...



You had a tail wind in August, or you were fitter then.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> You had a tail wind in August, or you were fitter then.


My money is on the tail wind theory.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2021)

The usual walks looked absolutely mobbed with families and groups heading round so I managed to make up a little 4 miles loop
and avoid them.

I never bothered nipping in for a quick one though.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> My money is on the tail wind theory.


That's the wrong answer 🤣🤣


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> You had a tail wind in August, or you were fitter then.


I'm afraid it's probably the fitness bit which is a bit of a shame.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> You had a tail wind in August, or you were fitter then.





classic33 said:


> My money is on the tail wind theory.


I third that!

I once took 2 minutes off my best time for the lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng Cragg Vale climb. (It is usually fairly wind-free in the first half but the second half is open moorland and there is a prevailing cross headwind from the right which often makes it a slog.) I thought I was flying on what felt like a wind-free day but at the summit waves going away from me on the reservoir made it obvious that I'd had a rare strong tailwind that just happened to be at the speed I'd climbed. When I stopped for a drink the wind was very noticeable.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I third that!
> 
> I once took 2 minutes off my best time for the lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng Cragg Vale climb. (It is usually fairly wind-free in the first half but the second half is open moorland and there is a prevailing cross headwind from the right which often makes it a slog.) I thought I was flying on what felt like a wind-free day but at the summit waves going away from me on the reservoir made it obvious that I'd had a rare strong tailwind that just happened to be at the speed I'd climbed. When I stopped for a drink the wind was very noticeable.


Just think of your time, inside 20 minutes, if you'd pedalled as well.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jun 2021)

A pleasing afternoon in front of the telly watching the National Championships from Spain then France, very different but equally entertaining.
And also I’ve booked three more stays in our favourite Nethy holiday cottage for next year


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just think of your time, inside 20 minutes, if you'd pedalled as well.


Ha ha!

That reminds me - I need to get back to my 20 minute Cragg Vale climbing challenge before I get too old for it. I think that tailwind-assisted climb was around 23 minutes but it started at the CV sign here...






... rather than the official hill climb start which I use now - here...






That is 300 metres further along, so about 3/4 minute could be subtracted from my time. My tailwind-assisted time on the TT course was about 22 m 15 sec.

I have some powercranks to put on my CAADX once its fork has been replaced. (I'm waiting until the Blackburn Covid Delta numbers are much lower before taking my bike over to the bike shop.) Unfortunately, my best bike has the wrong type of BB, otherwise they would have gone on that bike. I'll start doing the CV climb on the CAADX every week or two, and try to get my power output up.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Jun 2021)

Well, I have had the visits from four daughters, the well wishes from one son (who is currently in North Sea on a ship), and, I have cards, bottles of wine and various other "goodies" for Fathers Day.

Thank god they have all gone home now, and I can have a peaceful evening.

Have I turned into an ungrateful, grumpy old git?

I hope, the answer is yes, or, better still "what do you mean, turned into, you always were"


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2021)

I haven't got any kids.......


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

Ooh, late message from my stepdaughter. She had forgotten it was (S!)FD so no card this time, email instead. She is going to renew my Eurosport subscription for me when it runs out in the autumn!


----------



## 12boy (21 Jun 2021)

A fun ride today on the piglet. A short nap and then out to the bike shed for more picking up. Lots to do yet but I actually could see worksurfaces in the bike shed after tidying up. Yesterday I sorted out the many chainrings and crank arms I have in a bin. In this process I found a cherry Sugino RD2 double which is my all time fave crankset and which I didn't know I had, and a B17, too. Today I found a bunch of metric Allens and bored out a block of wood to fit them in groups by size. We shined on the fish hatchery today in favor of tomorrow, which was good because we are getting the first rain for weeks. 
Rain or not, in a bit I will fire up my gas grill and cook some Bavette steaks, which along with a salad made fron our garden and some twice baked potatoes will be the FD dinner. A shot of the piglet enclosed. She is heavy but rides sweet and I ride for exercise anyway.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> *A fun ride today on the piglet.* A short nap and then out to the bike shed for more picking up. Lots to do yet but I actually could see worksurfaces in the bike shed after tidying up. Yesterday I sorted out the many chainrings and crank arms I have in a bin. In this process I found a cherry Sugino RD2 double which is my all time fave crankset and which I didn't know I had, and a B17, too. Today I found a bunch of metric Allens and bored out a block of wood to fit them in groups by size. We shined on the fish hatchery today in favor of tomorrow, which was good because we are getting the first rain for weeks.
> Rain or not, in a bit I will fire up my gas grill and cook some Bavette steaks, which along with a salad made fron our garden and some twice baked potatoes will be the FD dinner. A shot of the piglet enclosed. She is heavy but rides sweet and I ride for exercise anyway.


Are they any easier control than a horse, being that much smaller.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2021)

Morning. Happy Summer Solstice. I might walk up to the Loch Turret Dam and hope for a sunrise but it’s pretty overcast so probably little chance.


----------



## Drago (21 Jun 2021)

I have risen!

And today is the summer solstice, the longest day. Downhill to winter!


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2021)

Good day. Only @Mo1959 and me around so far? I slept till 5.30, this is a VERY good thing. Cool, cloudy and still.

Heading out for what I'm told is going to be a short sharp blast. Another clothing dilemma. Do I wear the same jacket as yesterday and people think I haven't washed it? I have but you know how people are!!!! 😂😂

Weeding on the allotment later.

Yesterday I was talked in to a cycling challenge. C2C in a day. A 126 mile route from Morecambe to Robin Hood's Bay has been devised. One day I'll learn that when chatting with friends it's not a good idea to respond encouragingly and in an interested fashion with "Oooh that sounds like fun!" 😭🤣😭


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks, no broadband this morning, I'm using the phone.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Happy Summer Solstice. I might walk up to the Loch Turret Dam and hope for a sunrise but it’s pretty overcast so probably little chance.



Yes, cool, overcast and raining here. Mid Summer!


----------



## Paulus (21 Jun 2021)

Good morning everyone. 
The Druids at Stonehenge aren't going to see much of a sunrise this morning. 
More rain forecast for today  at least the tomato plants are now growing at a good rate.
I will be out on the bike later with a stop at the local grocers for some essentials. 
Dog walking and all the normal stuff to do before watching one of the games on the telly box this evening. 
Another busy day in paradise. 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> And today is the summer solstice, the longest day. *Downhill to winter!*



and... on that happy note ...


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> ...........
> 
> Yesterday I was talked in to a cycling challenge. C2C in a day. A 126 mile route from Morecambe to Robin Hood's Bay has been devised. One day I'll learn that* when chatting with friends it's not a good idea to respond encouragingly and in an interested fashion with "Oooh that sounds like fun!"* 😭🤣😭



Yes, indeed. Several years ago, on New Years Eve, after a drink or two, I was chatting to my Brother-in-Law (a keen hill walker). He was enthusing about how enjoyable it would be to walk up Helvelyn on New Year's Day. 

Being a pleasant, I agreed with him.

Early next morning, New Years Day, he arrived at our house, all ready to go....

I must admit, it was pleasant, after my hang-over had subsided


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> I haven't got any kids.......


You don't know what you are missing.
So much pleasure and absolutely NO heartache.
On second thoughts


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> A fun ride today on the piglet. A short nap and then out to the bike shed for more picking up. Lots to do yet but I actually could see worksurfaces in the bike shed after tidying up. Yesterday I sorted out the many chainrings and crank arms I have in a bin. In this process I found a cherry Sugino RD2 double which is my all time fave crankset and which I didn't know I had, and a B17, too. Today I found a bunch of metric Allens and bored out a block of wood to fit them in groups by size. We shined on the fish hatchery today in favor of tomorrow, which was good because we are getting the first rain for weeks.
> Rain or not, in a bit I will fire up my gas grill and cook some Bavette steaks, which along with a salad made fron our garden and some twice baked potatoes will be the FD dinner. A shot of the piglet enclosed. She is heavy but rides sweet and I ride for exercise anyway.


Daft questions but
1. What is a twice baked potato
2. Why? Why not just bake it once ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks,
Happy Solstice, I can see the rain splashing in my Met Office Puddle ( a puddle at the corner of the road opposite, I judge the weather by how large the puddle has grown, and how hard the raindrops splash on the surface )
I'm waiting the arrival of the BT man to try and pinpoint my Internet issues. I've treble checked the internal stuff so as to avoid the potential £150 charge if it is my kit. Mrs Tenkaykev has sent me the occasional message and photo from Scotland, she's having a great time.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Daft questions but
> 1. What is a twice baked potato
> 2. Why? Why not just bake it once ?


Thank's I was curious too. I have seen " Triple Cooked" chips on the menu, and I know that to get the very best chips you part cook them and leave them to rest before cooking them again.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2021)

My broadband is back up and running, I switched the router off and on and it did the trick, I haven't a clue why it went of though.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2021)

Good morning all.
I am sat here in my new (fathers day) slippers.
They are not just any slippers, they are M&S slippers.
Why my daughter thought I needed new slippers I have no idea.


----------



## gavroche (21 Jun 2021)

Salut tout le monde. First day of summer today and looking forward to 3 months of sunshine and some rain at night. That would be the ideal scenario but, somehow, I don't think it will be the case. 
Passez une bonne journee.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> My broadband is back up and running, I switched the router off and on and it did the trick, I haven't a clue why it went of though.



My Routers do that, very occasionally (say, once every 18 months or so).

I say Routers in the plural, because I have two, one landline based (Talktalk) in the house, and, one Mobile SIM. Card based in the Motorhome.

It happens to both of them, so, I assume it is just a "thing" with Routers. They are both Huawei, other than that, no commonality.

Switch off and switch on again is the first "tool" in any competent IT persons tool kit


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, it’s going to be a long day


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> My Routers do that, very occasionally (say, once every 18 months or so).
> 
> I say Routers in the plural, because I have two, one landline based (Talktalk) in the house, and, one Mobile SIM. Card based in the Motorhome.
> 
> ...


That is a lesson I've learned over the years, and it applies to a lot of electrical kit, especially as there is so much stuff with embedded electronics nowadays. The other lesson, especially with interconnected I.T. kit that stops working, is that it is always the cables, but if it's not the cables, then it will be the cables, or else it will be the cables


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2021)

10.3 miles with 1171 feet of elevation. Gosh it was quite cold up there. The wind was even making little waves on the water at times.

Not much of a sunrise due to the cloud but not too bad.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2021)

Oh yes.......I am off to the hospital shortly.
You may recall that my last eye test showed up a problem. I was told that if not treated then one day I will wake up blind.
This is a follow up to see how things are going.
I will report back.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> My Routers do that, very occasionally (say, once every 18 months or so).
> 
> I say Routers in the plural, because I have two, one landline based (Talktalk) in the house, and, one Mobile SIM. Card based in the Motorhome.
> 
> ...



I'm on Talktalk fibre and Virgin for the phone, they've both been trouble free and have worked very well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm on Talktalk fibre and Virgin for the phone, they've both been trouble free and have worked very well.


I’ve been with several providers over the years before eventually settling with Zen Internet. That’s quite serendipitous as my 2.4 Ghz band WiFi network name has always been Servalan, and when 5Ghz WiFi arrived, I named that band “ Orac”


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> A fun ride today on the piglet. A short nap and then out to the bike shed for more picking up. Lots to do yet but I actually could see worksurfaces in the bike shed after tidying up. Yesterday I sorted out the many chainrings and crank arms I have in a bin. In this process I found a cherry Sugino RD2 double which is my all time fave crankset and which I didn't know I had, and a B17, too. Today I found a bunch of metric Allens and bored out a block of wood to fit them in groups by size. We shined on the fish hatchery today in favor of tomorrow, which was good because we are getting the first rain for weeks.
> Rain or not, in a bit I will fire up my gas grill and cook some Bavette steaks, which along with a salad made fron our garden and some twice baked potatoes will be the FD dinner. A shot of the piglet enclosed. She is heavy but rides sweet and I ride for exercise anyway.


@12boy is that a Brooks Swallow on the piglet ? Looks good . I brought my Swallow out of retirement and put in on my Steamroller it looked 😎. But despite covering many happy miles with it in the past , the revival did not end well . On a 80+ mile ride on fixed I don’t usually look for the hilliest return route , but grinding up hills and out of that saddle , bliss.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

First day of Summer.
Might have a little drive around sightseeing, this morning.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, it’s going to be a long day


For you, 17h 36m 23s.


----------



## rustybolts (21 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> My favorite was "Paladin" with Richard Boone.
> When Eastwood came out with the Man with no name/Dollars movies things changed.


That was my favourite too , it was titled "Have Gun Will Travel "


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> 10.3 miles with 1171 feet of elevation. Gosh it was quite cold up there. The wind was even making little waves on the water at times.
> 
> Not much of a sunrise due to the cloud but not too bad.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos Mo.


----------



## rustybolts (21 Jun 2021)

Drove her indoors to her second Pfizer jab this morning and my second Astra Z is on Friday morning. Enjoy the longest day , every day above ground is a good day . Made the mistake of riding 73 miles yesterday on a very old Felt FC with an extremely hard saddle , the seat post is stuck in the frame . It was too long ( my old stupid ego) a distance for me really and my butt bones ache like nobodys business. Feel like I was kicked in the arse by King Kong


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2021)

1s lot of tests done and those 'stinging' eye drops put in.
Now a 30 .minute wait before the next tests. Part of that is where he physically has to put his finger tip on my eye ball....I just love that part


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 1s lot of tests done and those 'stinging' eye drops put in.
> Now a 30 .minute wait before the next tests. Part of that is where he physically has to put his finger tip on my eye ball....I just love that part


They've put those in and you can see to type!


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> 10.3 miles with 1171 feet of elevation. Gosh it was quite cold up there. The wind was even making little waves on the water at times.
> 
> Not much of a sunrise due to the cloud but not too bad.
> 
> ...


Fabulous photo's again Mo. That second one made me think of the new housing development that they are building on some fields on the outskirts of Wimborne, the fields that the river floods every few years…


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> And today is the summer solstice, the longest day. Downhill to winter!


It's going to be an especially long day for me unless I can get back to sleep!

Bed 04:30. Woke up at 07:45 as bubble pal was preparing to leave to catch Morrisons opening. She made me a mug of tea and then I remembered that my new wheels should be delivered today so I needed to be downstairs in case of a sudden knock on the door by Parcelforce delivery person.

Just catching up on latest news and then will stretch out on the sofa and try to snooze for a couple of hours. At the moment I feel more tired than when I turned in a few hours ago... 



PaulSB said:


> Yesterday I was talked in to a cycling challenge. C2C in a day. A 126 mile route from Morecambe to Robin Hood's Bay has been devised. One day I'll learn that when chatting with friends it's not a good idea to respond encouragingly and in an interested fashion with "Oooh that sounds like fun!"


I worked out a route years ago but have never ridden it. About 234 km, 145 miles.

Not being a driver, the logistics could be very difficult for me unless I stopped over at one end or the other, which I didn't want to do. So, my idea was for the route to be between Blackpool and Scarborough. Both of those towns are served by trains that I could catch from Hebden Bridge or Todmorden. I thought that I would have enough time to complete the ride between the first train arrival at one end and the last departure from the other.

The prevailing wind would make Blackpool to Scarborough the better choice, but I wanted to do it the other way round. Instead of an easy flat start, I would rather have an easy flat finish. Also - a finish at Blackpool would give me the option to abandon the finish and ride directly home from the Dales if it looked like I would miss my train back, or I were running low on energy. If doing Scarborough to Blackpool I would make a last minute decision on when to do it, based on the weather forecast. I had a 40 kph tailwind on one of the forum rides to Scarborough; it would be an absolute nightmare to encounter a headwind that powerful trying to ride in the opposite direction! 

When I had my original idea, there was a direct train service to Scarborough. Now, I would have to change at Leeds, which would add some stress early on. I think the original service was on Northern trains which are 'walk-on' with a bike. Now it would be Transpennine, which have a strict 'reservation only' service for bikes and limited space.

To do the route in a day would necessitate me getting back to my fitness of 15 years ago, when lumpy 200+ km rides were not a problem. It is still a theoretical possibility but my illness of 2012/13 took a lot out of me and I have not made a full recovery. _Maybe _one day...


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2021)

Little bit of shopping done. Noticed the strawberries were from Perthshire so got a punnet. They are delicious. Coffee and a browse, and maybe a jigsaw before lunch.


----------



## Lee_M (21 Jun 2021)

Morning all. Kegged my home brew clone of Verdant Lightbulb this morning, so had a cheeky taste. Wow, that's good, not sure I'll be able to wait before I drink it


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Little bit of shopping done. Noticed the strawberries were from Perthshire so got a punnet. They are delicious. Coffee and a browse, *and maybe a jigsaw before lunch. *


Most folk buy theirs, but not Mo, she makes her own.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Most folk buy theirs, but not Mo, she makes her own.


I make my own puzzle games too! (Software ones though, _NOT _physical ones.)

As for strawberries... I really like them but stopped buying them because I was typically only getting to eat 25-50% of them before the rest became a mushy mess.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I make my own puzzle games too! (Software ones though, _NOT _physical ones.)
> 
> As for strawberries... I really like them but stopped buying them because I was typically only getting to eat 25-50% of them before the rest became a mushy mess.


I don't think they'll last that long!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't think they'll last that long!


I know what you mean but I was trying to lose weight so I was exercising restraint! 

If I like something I can keep on eating way beyond where many people would have had enough. It makes me laugh when people say that they can't finish a 9" pizza - I would happily eat a 12" one and still have room for something else...

I watched a documentary about that kind of thing recently. They did tests on a group of people and found that the overeaters did not have the same hormonal response to food as the people who could better regulate their food intake. Basically, they all ate until they didn't feel hungry any more, but the bodies of the overeaters didn't complain until they physically couldn't cram any more food in.

To illustrate, here is a side salad for 6 ordinary people...







Or... just _ME!_  

I would eat the salad, the tin of tuna and 3 pitta breads in one sitting. In the past, I would have eaten the full pack of 6 pittas! (The jar contains my home-made salad dressing.)


----------



## rustybolts (21 Jun 2021)

Colin J , does all that make you put on weight much ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I know what you mean but I was trying to lose weight so I was exercising restraint!
> 
> If I like something I can keep on eating way beyond where many people would have had enough. It makes me laugh when people say that they can't finish a 9" pizza - I would happily eat a 12" one and still have room for something else...
> 
> ...


 Reminds me of


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Colin J , does all that make you put on weight much ?


That depends on the pitta and homemade dressing. Six mini pittas would be +/- 900 calories whereas the tuna, looks like a small one serving tin, 100gms is around 120 calories.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I make my own puzzle games too! (Software ones though, _NOT _physical ones.)
> 
> As for strawberries... I really like them but stopped buying them because I was typically only getting to eat 25-50% of them before the rest became a mushy mess.


I don't think there are many calories in a punnet of strawberries, typically around 3 calories per strawberry.
*Nutrition*

Typical ValuesPer 100gEach pack (100g)Energy122kJ / 29kcal122kJ / 29kcalFat0g0gSaturates0g0gCarbohydrate6.1g6.1gSugars6.1g6.1gFibre1.0g1.0gProtein0.6g0.6gSalt<0.01g<0.01g* Reference intake of an average adult (8400 kJ / 2000 kcal)


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Colin J , does all that make you put on weight much ?


Once I stopped eating the full pack of pittas - no. It was actually the kind of thing that I started eating when I was cutting down! 

There are not many calories in salad, even a huge portion like that. The tuna is in brine, not oil, so that is a 50% saving straight off. The pittas are about 125 calories each so that whole meal was probably only about 700-800 calories and that was the main meal of the day. I usually only eat 2 main meals a day. The other would be a big bowl of muesli or porridge with some fruit - probably another 700-800 calories.

I used to eat (say) a full 12" pizza and a bag of chips, or a takeaway curry with rice, a naan bread, samosas, pickle...


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

Hmm - looks like strawberries might be added back onto my shopping list then!


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2021)

I've had a domestic morning, three loads of washing done, first load already out on the line, kitchen and bathroom steam mopped, lounge speed mopped, beds changed and the carpets vacuumed.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2021)

Good grief it was cold on the bike this morning. I was going to spend the afternoon on my allotment but I'm not sure I want to go outside again today. 🙁

Mid June and I wore a medium base layer and long sleeve windproof jacket. After chatting for 10 minutes at the end of the ride I had to put my rain jacket on to get warm on the 6 miles home.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2021)

Guy in the house behind me has had a pneumatic drill going for a couple of hours. Another walk to escape the noise I think.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> the tuna, looks like a small one serving tin, 100gms is around 120 calories


It is what I would call a 'normal sized' tin, around 106 g. They sell tins smaller than that. Yes, about 110 calories.

The dressing has some olive oil in but I try to keep that down to about 25 mL and make up the volume with balsamic vinegar and lemon juice. The creaminess is created by adding yoghurt. I used to use Greek yoghurt but that packs in about double the calories of natural yoghurt so I switched to natural.

My weight is stable at around 88.5 kg (13 st 13 lbs) at the moment. A bit high, but I am only doing about 25% of my normal exercise. Once I start riding more I will be losing weight again.

In other news... I am getting peed off with hanging around the house waiting for my new wheels to arrive. The money wasn't taken from my account until midnight on Saturday so that might mean that they were not posted until Saturday, unless the bank was just slow to report it? I've emailed Spa to ask for a tracking number for the parcel. At the moment I don't have a clue when the damn things will arrive and I am going away before the end of the week...


----------



## 12boy (21 Jun 2021)

Classic 33...my bike is named piglet due to it's heaviness.
Twice baked potatoes are baked until the insides are light and floury, and cut in half lengthwise. Then the insides are scooped out and mixed with butter and cheddar and reinstalled in the skins. Since this takes a while, Mrs 12 makes 6-8 at a time and freezes the extras which can be heated in their frozen state. Before baking the second time the are garnished with a big of more grated cheddar, which forms a nice golden crust as it bakes. They ain't too bad to eat, and very slimming, too.
Juan, my saddles came from Velo Orange but they do not sell them any more. The Aire model sold by Spa seems the same as a VO Model 6, which is what I have 5 of. My saddles have a bit on the bottom that joins the two sides so the saddle doesn't flare out with time. The rails' straight part is a little longer than a Brooks so there is more fore and aft movement possible. 
ColinJ...in my efforts to curb diabetes I have been limiting my carbs and ramping up protein, veg and fat. In the 4-5 years I have done this I have dropped my blood sugar fairly well but have also found:
Eating lots of meat and fat, going for unprocessed food and whole grains, and lots of fiber keeps me from being hungry.
My prior diet resulted in peaks and valleys of energy levels but now it is more level.
Before the lower carb thing I weighed 80 kg and had a 34 inch waist, but now it's 68 kg and 30 inches. Without doing some kind of resistance exercise I lose muscle mass quickly along with the blub. Of course, I cheat every once in awhile, especially if Mrs 12 makes her divine apple pie, by far my favorite dessert.
The rain last night was great. No watering today and highs of 25C with little wind. This is more what June is usually like here in Wyoming.
And Mo, you taught me a new word so thanks for that...I will have to work punnet into my conversation so I don't forget it.
Hasta la proxima vez.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good grief it was cold on the bike this morning. I was going to spend the afternoon on my allotment but I'm not sure I want to go outside again today. 🙁
> 
> Mid June and I wore a medium base layer and long sleeve windproof jacket. After chatting for 10 minutes at the end of the ride I had to put my rain jacket on to get warm on the 6 miles home.
> 
> Ridiculous.


It's the first day of Summer, what else were you expecting?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I've had a domestic morning, three loads of washing done, first load already out on the line, kitchen and bathroom steam mopped, lounge speed mopped, beds changed and the carpets vacuumed.


Extra Brownie points for you then


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> In other news... I am getting peed off with hanging around the house waiting for my new wheels to arrive. The money wasn't taken from my account until midnight on Saturday so that might mean that they were not posted until Saturday, unless the bank was just slow to report it? I've emailed Spa to ask for a tracking number for the parcel. At the moment I don't have a clue when the damn things will arrive and I am going away before the end of the week...


Yay - '_The Eagle has landed_'! 

Looking good. I'm going to put the bike back together with the new wheels/tubes/tyres and go for a test ride. If the deluge that looks imminent doesn't happen, that is... The Met Office reckon less than 5% chance, and the BBC more like 20%, but my '_look how black the sky has gone, ma_' test reckons 50%!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Little bit of shopping done. Noticed the strawberries were from Perthshire so got a punnet. They are delicious. Coffee and a browse, and maybe a jigsaw before lunch.


I got some Strawbobs at Aldi last week. They were from Scotland....blummin lovely.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2021)

Eye tests done. I have to wait ow for the Doctor to analyse the results and make his decision.
@classic33 my eyes were immediately watering but not too badly.
When they had finished I walked out thinking "I could have driven".
Then I walked outside into the daylight and BANG I was virtually blind...... literally, I had to put my arm out to feel the wall.
All is ok now though


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jun 2021)

Garden has been done




And MrsD has had her bush trimmed


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2021)

Well! I got that right, ten minutes after I brought the washing in we had a shower.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2021)

My tootsies have had enough so feet up now.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I got some Strawbobs at Aldi last week. They were from Scotland....blummin lovely.


There's a farm on The Border in a place called Scotland. Do you mean there?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Eye tests done. I have to wait ow for the Doctor to analyse the results and make his decision.
> @classic33 my eyes were immediately watering but not too badly.
> When they had finished I walked out thinking "I could have driven".
> Then I walked outside into the daylight and BANG I was virtually blind...... literally, I had to put my arm out to feel the wall.
> All is ok now though


Always good to hear that last part.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

Well, could you hear me swearing...? 

I was making good progress getting my new wheels ready when I suddenly started having problems. One thing led to another and now I have retreated to my sofa with my back twinging away.

I made one mistake which was careless and annoying, but I eventually spotted it and sorted that out. The current problem has temporarily defeated me. I am resting my back for a while and calming myself down to prevent me going on the rampage and smashing something!

The problem basically is that the Mavic wheels came set up as 'thru axle'. I wanted standard quick release mounting. No problem - the wheels came with thru axle to QR adaptors.

The adaptors for the front wheel are fine. I used them, fitted the QR, and installed the wheel.

The disc side adaptor for the rear wheel was ok too. I plugged the adaptor in and it stayed put.

The problem is the adaptor on the drive side. It basically sits in the lock ring and sticks out from it. The problem is that it is a very loose fit. I am struggling to offer up the wheel to the bike and get...

The disc in place between the pads
The disc side adaptor into the dropout
The small sprocket to engage with the chain
The derailleur rotated out of the way
The drive side adaptor into its dropout
The spacing of the dropouts is just fractionally tight so I am having to try to spread the dropouts by about 1 mm while moving the wheel up. The damn adaptor keeps getting caught, twisting sideways, and preventing the wheel going in. 

I think that I am going to have to take the bike out of the stand and turn it upside down on the kitchen floor to work on it. Unless I am doing something fundamentally wrong, this is a crap way of getting quick releases to work with the wheels. If I have this problem every time then fixing rear wheel punctures will be a real pain out on the road!


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2021)

Internet all up and running ok. The visit from BT / Openreach turned into a bit of an odyssey and a nightmare for the engineer(s)
He arrived about 9:30 and I showed him the master socket which, as expected checked out ok. He'd done some analytics on the line prior to arrival, and he had some very sophisticated test equipment. He was puzzled why the test kit was showing a distance of 160 metres from the telegraph which is about ten metres away, so he set off to investigate. I won't go too much into the saga, but it involved a second van, manhole cover lifting, cable rodding, reels of cable and many phone calls. All this while it absolutely persisted down with rain.
In summary, the cable that enters my premises goes to the pole outside the house where it comes down via a waterlogged joint ( replaced ) behind the cable capping. From there it travels along the road in the opposite direction to the green cabinet, under the main road and up another pole to another waterlogged joint ( replaced ) then back the way it came to finish in the green DSLAM cabinet 50 metres away. Easy peasy, just make a fresh joint and feed it directly to the green cabinet via the underground ductwork. The ductwork is blocked, about three metres from the cabinet and the cable won't budge. Out come the sections of flexible fibreglass rod with some special gubbins attached, and after much heaving that manage to run a new 20 core cable to the cabinet.
After more than four hours in the rain the engineer came back into the house to do some final tests and checks. He explained exactly what he'd found and what they'd done to mitigate the problem. There were a couple of options that he could have taken to make my connection "good enough" but he'd been conscientious and done a thorough professional job 👍
My speeds are now nearly 80/20 with no more iPlayer buffering.😎


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The problem is the adaptor on the drive side. It basically sits in the lock ring and sticks out from it. The problem is that it is a very loose fit. I am struggling to offer up the wheel to the bike and get...
> 
> The disc in place between the pads
> The disc side adaptor into the dropout
> ...


Oh, FFS... I think my mistake was to put the cassette on _then_ the adaptor... It must have to go on first, and then be held in place by the lockring!!!


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Internet all up and running ok. The visit from BT / Openreach turned into a bit of an odyssey and a nightmare for the engineer(s)
> He arrived about 9:30 and I showed him the master socket which, as expected checked out ok. He'd done some analytics on the line prior to arrival, and he had some very sophisticated test equipment. He was puzzled why the test kit was showing a distance of 160 metres from the telegraph which is about ten metres away, so he set off to investigate. I won't go too much into the saga, but it involved a second van, manhole cover lifting, cable rodding, reels of cable and many phone calls. All this while it absolutely persisted down with rain.
> In summary, the cable that enters my premises goes to the pole outside the house where it comes down via a waterlogged joint ( replaced ) behind the cable capping. From there it travels along the road in the opposite direction to the green cabinet, under the main road and up another pole to another waterlogged joint ( replaced ) then back the way it came to finish in the green DSLAM cabinet 50 metres away. Easy peasy, just make a fresh joint and feed it directly to the green cabinet via the underground ductwork. The ductwork is blocked, about three metres from the cabinet and the cable won't budge. Out come the sections of flexible fibreglass rod with some special gubbins attached, and after much heaving that manage to run a new 20 core cable to the cabinet.
> After more than four hours in the rain the engineer came back into the house to do some final tests and checks. He explained exactly what he'd found and what they'd done to mitigate the problem. There were a couple of options that he could have taken to make my connection "good enough" but he'd been conscientious and done a thorough professional job 👍
> My speeds are now nearly 80/20 with no more iPlayer buffering.😎



Isn't it wonderful when you get someone who actually WANTS to do their job properly?


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2021)

I’ve had time to fit a luggage block release strap on a couple of the Brommies. Hand made in Yorkshire and very good quality 👍


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

Well, I finally got my QR adapter in the right place and the wheel drops in nicely now.

I had the bike upside down, and span the wheel up to speed. Hmm, that feels smooth. Now let it freewheel so I can enjoy the gentle purr of pawls...

_*WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_

I was attacked by a swarm of invisible but obviously very angry bees. What had I done wrong now?!?!

Quick Google. Oh, I am not the only one...



It will be great for scaring dozy pedestrians walking out in front of me, but not exactly pleasant to listen to when freewheeling down a Devon lane...

I will have to see if anything can be done about it other than stuffing the freehub with grease!


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve had time to fit a luggage block release strap on a couple of the Brommies. Hand made in Yorkshire and very good quality 👍
> View attachment 595143


Excuse my complete ignorance but what exactly does this do? Does luggage attach to the grey plastic thing on the right of the image?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I finally got my QR adapter in the right place and the wheel drops in nicely now.
> 
> I had the bike upside down, and span the wheel up to speed. Hmm, that feels smooth. Now let it freewheel so I can enjoy the gentle purr of pawls...
> 
> ...



My freewheel makes a very satisfying but quiet sound........that's awful.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2021)

Tesla cars come fitted with a large screen mounted on the centre of the dash. It's roughly a 15" screen. Big. When the car is parked and locked the screen acts as a security device and when anyone approaches the vehicle windows the screen wakens and begins recording. The screen tells you it is recording.

A good friend and neighbour took delivery of a Tesla on Friday................................the possibilities for fun are endless. Word is spreading about this recording function when one peers in through the window.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Tesla cars come fitted with a large screen mounted on the centre of the dash. It's roughly a 15" screen. Big. When the car is parked and locked the screen acts as a security device and when anyone approaches the vehicle windows the screen wakens and begins recording. The screen tells you it is recording.
> 
> A good friend and neighbour took delivery of a Tesla on Friday................................the possibilities for fun are endless. Word is spreading about this recording function when one peers in through the window.


What'll tha be doing?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My freewheel makes a very satisfying but quiet sound........that's awful.


I totally agree. 

The Hope freehub on my mountain bike is a bit too loud, but it sounds tame compared to this damn thing!

I'm going to have a meal first, but then get to work again and try adding some grease inside to see what happens...


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Excuse my complete ignorance but what exactly does this do? Does luggage attach to the grey plastic thing on the right of the image?


Yes it does, Brompton bags have a luggage adaptor that slots onto the luggage block attached to the frame and clicks into place, there’s a small lever that you pull back to release. With the luggage fitted it can be a bit awkward pulling the catch while simultaneously lifting the luggage off the block. The strap is attached to the lever and makes removal a lot easier.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes it does, Brompton bags have a luggage adaptor that slots onto the luggage block attached to the frame and clicks into place, there’s a small lever that you pull back to release. With the luggage fitted it can be a bit awkward pulling the catch while simultaneously lifting the luggage off the block. The strap is attached to the lever and makes removal a lot easier.
> 
> View attachment 595147


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I finally got my QR adapter in the right place and the wheel drops in nicely now.
> 
> I had the bike upside down, and span the wheel up to speed. Hmm, that feels smooth. Now let it freewheel so I can enjoy the gentle purr of pawls...
> 
> ...



I’d upgrade it by fitting spokeydokeys too 😄


----------



## Drago (21 Jun 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

I've been on YouTube again looking for ideas on how to quieten my new freehub, and have instead found lots of people trying to make theirs _louder_... _WEIRDOS!!_

I also noticed that the brakes are not working brilliantly. They will have to be radically improved for me to be confident on steep descents in Devon. I think the back brake can be sorted enough to act as a good drag, but I don't think the front would actually stop me on anything steeper than 15% and I want it be good enough for 25%! I cleaned the discs before I put them on the new wheels, but it is possible that the pads are contaminated. I may have some spares which I could try.

My back is aching from bending over the bike and general faffing about so I'll leave maintenance duties until tomorrow now.

++++++++++++

Chilly, isn't it! In fact, it got down to 17 degrees in here just now so I have switched my convector heater on. I can't remember ever doing that in June before!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've been on YouTube again looking for ideas on how to quieten my new freehub, and have instead found lots of people trying to make theirs _louder_... _WEIRDOS!!_
> 
> I also noticed that the brakes are not working brilliantly. They will have to be radically improved for me to be confident on steep descents in Devon. I think the back brake can be sorted enough to act as a good drag, but I don't think the front would actually stop me on anything steeper than 15% and I want it be good enough for 25%! I cleaned the discs before I put them on the new wheels, but it is possible that the pads are contaminated. I may have some spares which I could try.
> 
> ...


Trans Pennine trip, 70's style


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

Lovely!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Lovely!


Slightly colder can't seem as bad now.
I know the picture is early June, but look at what you missed.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2021)

*A Question For You*

Would it be ethical/right to keep something on loan, which was listed as destroyed/put beyond any further use by water damage. Claimed for on the insurance and the claim paid out.

Items taken on loan in the week before lockdown. Building secured upon lockdown, and next entered after the damage was caused five months later. Computer records only, with all computers rendered inoperative. No records of who had borrowed anything.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2021)

Morning. Who sent winter early. It’s only 3 degrees here!


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Tesla cars come fitted with a large screen mounted on the centre of the dash. It's roughly a 15" screen. Big. When the car is parked and locked the screen acts as a security device and when anyone approaches the vehicle windows the screen wakens and begins recording. The screen tells you it is recording.
> 
> A good friend and neighbour took delivery of a Tesla on Friday................................the possibilities for fun are endless. Word is spreading about this recording function when one peers in through the window.


I foresee some willy waggling going on
Not y you of course.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Who sent winter early. It’s only 3 degrees here!


It was cold here yesterday. I 'tried' sitting on the patio WITH A WINTER JACKET ON ut gave up.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2021)

Good morning all.
Sun is shining and it looks nice out there.
We are having the downstairs bathroom converted with a walk in shower as MrsD can not get into the bath. Good progress made yesterday and the bulk will be finished by Wednesday.
I will bore you with some photos but only when its completed.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2021)

Good day people. A beautiful day is dawning though at 8⁰ it feels a lot cooler. 

A BIG day ahead. Granddaughter is coming for her first full day of childminding with us. Tuesday will be our regular day. We decided to do this so we see her on a regular basis and help the parents with childcare costs. My first task is to collect her at 8.00am.

Regular readers will know Tuesday is also housework day. How will this pan out?

It took me three hours to warm up yesterday after my ride. Mrs P came home from outdoor activities frozen. Ridiculous.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day people. A beautiful day is dawning though at 8⁰ it feels a lot cooler.
> 
> A BIG day ahead. Granddaughter is coming for her first full day of childminding with us. Tuesday will be our regular day. We decided to do this so we see her on a regular basis and help the parents with childcare costs. My first task is to collect her at 8.00am.
> 
> ...


Granddaughter, “ Grandma, why is Grandad sleeping?” - Mrs Tenkaykev, - “ Grandad gets very tired” - Granddaughter “ Grandad, wake up, let’s build another den”” 😀😀


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, beautiful here, wall to wall  forecast all day.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

We have a bit of sunshine this morning, at last.
Got to nip into Honiton for some shopping first thing, then doggie walking and lunch.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2021)

I am back. 32 mile spin done. Chilly to start but not so bad once the sun got higher in the sky.

Looking forward to breakfast now.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


Like a ????


----------



## Lee_M (22 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> *A Question For You*
> 
> Would it be ethical/right to keep something on loan, which was listed as destroyed/put beyond any further use by water damage. Claimed for on the insurance and the claim paid out.
> 
> Items taken on loan in the week before lockdown. Building secured upon lockdown, and next entered after the damage was caused five months later. Computer records only, with all computers rendered inoperative. No records of who had borrowed anything.



No it wouldn't. 

Would I do it? 

Perhaps, depends what it was and who I'd be depriving.


----------



## Lee_M (22 Jun 2021)

Morning all, band practice today, so will probably cycle there and back (30 mile round trip).

Better than a club ride as there won't be any morons increasing the speed constantly


----------



## Sterlo (22 Jun 2021)

😭 Getting depressed by all this talk of rides, my arm's improving but still nowhere near ready to ride yet, I've almost written this year off. Can't wait to get back out on 2 wheels.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jun 2021)

Good morning peeps. 
At least it's not raining. 
Once the dog has been walked and the domestics done, I will be out on the bike for a while to keep the legs ticking over. 
MrsP has her pilates class and is then going to meet up with one of her ex nurse colleagues for lunch in St.Albans. the day is mine more or less.

Another day in paradise


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks,
It's finally stopped raining! Time to head out to the shops and stock up on a few essentials.
Mrs Tenkaykev will be back from her travels on Thursday, so I must make sure everything is tickety-boo.


----------



## GM (22 Jun 2021)

Morning all...24 points on the first round of Pop Master, and a mere 21 for the second round 

Mrs GM and her friend are walking the dog this morning so my turn for the housework.



Sterlo said:


> 😭 Getting depressed by all this talk of rides, my arm's improving but still nowhere near ready to ride yet, I've almost written this year off. Can't wait to get back out on 2 wheels.



I feel your pain! 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> No it wouldn't.
> 
> Would I do it?
> 
> Perhaps, depends what it was and who I'd be depriving.


Depriving no-one as the replacement has been paid for and is on it's way.


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, I slightly extended my Birchley Heath loop and rode 25 miles. A bright sunny morning, but cold for the time of year with a brisk cold breeze, but at least it stayed dry. A slower ride than some I've ridden lately but rides to the north of Coventry usually are, its a bit lumpy in places that side, and add on the breeze slowing me down as well. it was another good couple of hours out on the bike and I'm not getting the chance to do that very often.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2021)

Sterlo said:


> 😭 Getting depressed by all this talk of rides, my arm's improving but still nowhere near ready to ride yet, I've almost written this year off. Can't wait to get back out on 2 wheels.


I remember that feeling from 2012/2013 when illness kept me off my bike for 8 months, and after that there were many more months of recovery and lack of fitness. 

I hope that you manage to get back on the bike before the end of the summer.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2021)

Essential supplies picked up from ALDI in Honiton.
Doggie walked at Broadhembury hill fort (first occupied 3000BC ).
Good view from the fort across Devon.







Retired to the York Inn for lunch.
The 'Otter Amber' is acceptable and Sausage, Mash & Peas are on the way.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2021)

Yum yum!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jun 2021)

Been for a potter on my mtb, a local Pentland loop. Saw a lizard run across my path, also several nice views of linnets, more so than usual. This is the Bavelaw end of Threipmuir Reservoir.


----------



## 12boy (22 Jun 2021)

Pride does go before a fall. The plan yesterday was to get my 20 miles, this time on my Brompton, take a shower and go with Mrs 12 to the fish hatchery for a stroll. My front bag on my Brompton has a DIY plywood slot thingy to hold it on the OEM bracket but doesn't actually lock on. Shooting down a hill on the Brompton 15 miles into the ride, about 15 mph, I hit a bump where the road asphalt has a lip over the concrete bike path, dislodging the bag which turn resulted in dislodging me onto the pavement when I hit it. I hopped up, grabbed the bag and my bike and staggered over to the path on the other side of the road, only to feel a huge adrenaline rush of dizziness and nausea. My left hand ring finger was crooked and bent. I called Mrs 12, who took me to me to the ER where I learned I had dislocated the finger and had a little bone chip floating around in the joint. So a splint and a visit to see the Ortho guys on Thursday and no more biking until at least then. My bike and bag, however are fine. I have never had an adrenaline reaction to that degree before and that was much worse than any pain from the wreck. Weird.
Unlike me, be well and safe.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2021)

I just had the lunchtime news on. Apparently, the temperatures for the summer solstice (yesterday) were lower in many places in the UK than they were for the preceding _winter _solstice!

Lots to do today, getting ready for Devon.

One lot of washing nearly dry, another full load in the machine.

I found a spare pair of disc brake pads so I'll put those in the front brake of my Devon bike. (If the current pads look okay then I'll keep _them _for spares.) Then it will be careful brake adjusting because I want to be _much _more confident in the brakes than I am now. They are currently only about 1/3 as powerful as the rim brakes on my best bike. 2/3 brake power or better would be acceptable, but 1/3 power won't stop me quick enough in an emergency, and won't stop me at all on a steep downhill!

I will try putting a small amount of extra grease in the freehub to see if I can quieten the angry bees. I don't want to put so much in that I risk gunging it up and stopping the pawls engaging.

I dropped the cassette yesterday. The weird Mavic hub design doesn't lock the cassette on. I've never seen a system before that lets the cassette slide off if you turn the wheel over! I don't think that I bent any of the sprockets/teeth but I need to test every gear to make sure that all is well, and that shifting is right.

I must get a short test ride in. I may need to replace the unfamiliar saddle but I would like to keep it if I can. (I have a spare Planet X saddle which I can put on if I have to.)

I have a voucher for our local Aldi store - £5 off a £25 bill. I was going to do my holiday shopping at the Exeter Aldi but no point in wasting the voucher. I'll buy a big box of supplies here to take down.



12boy said:


> Pride does go before a fall. The plan yesterday was to get my 20 miles, this time on my Brompton, take a shower and go with Mrs 12 to the fish hatchery for a stroll. My front bag on my Brompton has a DIY plywood slot thingy to hold it on the OEM bracket but doesn't actually lock on. Shooting down a hill on the Brompton 15 miles into the ride, about 15 mph, I hit a bump where the road asphalt has a lip over the concrete bike path, dislodging the bag which turn resulted in dislodging me onto the pavement when I hit it. I hopped up, grabbed the bag and my bike and staggered over to the path on the other side of the road, only to feel a huge adrenaline rush of dizziness and nausea. My left hand ring finger was crooked and bent. I called Mrs 12, who took me to me to the ER where I learned I had dislocated the finger and had a little bone chip floating around in the joint. So a splint and a visit to see the Ortho guys on Thursday and no more biking until at least then. My bike and bag, however are fine. I have never had an adrenaline reaction to that degree before and that was much worse than any pain from the wreck. Weird.
> Unlike me, be well and safe.



Yikes - nasty, but... could have been a whole lot nastier! 

GWS.




Oh, I've distracted myself again - I only came online to find a video to remind me how to get the brake pads out!


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> It's finally stopped raining! Time to head out to the shops and stock up on a few essentials.
> Mrs Tenkaykev will be back from her travels on Thursday, so *I must make sure everything is tickety-boo. *



If Mrs T is anything like my wife, it will NOT be up to standard. So, why bother, may as well get moaned at for a total mess as a little mess, it my philosophy.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2021)

Sitting in our awning enjoying a quiet cuppa.....
Just got buzzed by a military Airbus A400M - right over the top of us at about 300 ft. Impressive! ✈
Think they may have done a low pass at Smeatharpe about half a mile away.
Sounds like he's still around - will see if I can get a piccie.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> If Mrs T is anything like my wife, it will NOT be up to standard. So, why bother, may as well get moaned at for a total mess as a little mess, it my philosophy.


As an aside - when I was a kid/teenager my Mum always said she would go round and dust/hoover her sister's house when she went away for a couple of weeks.
Now - my Aunt's house was always immaculate. We reckoned she had the dust trained and it knew not to settle ANYWHERE or ELSE!!!
So - we would go round and my Mum would look for something to do.

Most of the time she would move a few ornaments, fold the towels and dish cloths differently and leave it like that.

My Aunt was always grateful. Said how nice it was to come home to a nice clean house.

It was many years later the real truth - my Aunt did not believe her.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2021)

6.5 mile afternoon stroll done. Was going to go further and go up the hill to a tv mast located up a nice trail but I was getting too warm and didn’t have water with me so thought better of it.

Just a snap of the town from up the hill.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2021)

Cooee - I'm back... (Coffee break.)

Well, what a silly Colin! For some reason, I had got it into my head that my new (used) bike has Avid BB5 brakes so I was going to order a multi-pack of BB5 pads for future use. Then something struck me... I went and checked - I have the improved _BB7 _model. The BB5s only have one side adjustable so when the pads start to wear the whole brake calliper needs to be realigned when the adjustment is made. The BB7 is much more logical - _both _sides are adjustable so the calliper body can be left where it is and the pads moved in independently to compensate for wear. 

The important fact is though that BB5 pads and BB7 pads are not compatible so I would have wasted my money buying the wrong type if I hadn't checked.

I suspected that the original post advertising the bike on CycleChat must have got the brake details wrong... Nope - it was me - I've been back to look and the post clearly says BB7.

It is good news that I have the improved type of brake calliper. I checked the pads just now and they have plenty of meat left on them. I'll have a quick look for value BB7 pads now though. If I use the bike as much as I want to, I might be needing new pads in a month or so.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Jun 2021)

Been away for a few days and decided to stay off the WWW.

Just been looking through what I missed and came across the thread about Trans people in Athletics

Well that went as expected - I was hoping for some facts and links to research and studies.
Should have know better!!!

The usual person was making sense she is on here and she knows who she is!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2021)

Oh well. Scotland sadly totally outclassed by Croatia I thought. 😭


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2021)

I found a really helpful video on YouTube which told me exactly how to set up my BB7 brakes.



I did all of that and took the bike out for a quick test ride...

I immediately heard alarming 'pinging' noises but I knew from experience what they were - the sound of newly tensioned spokes moving against each other as the wheels 'settled in'. Good wheel-builders relieve the spoke stresses during the building process. I'm sure that it is done for factory wheels too, but maybe not quite as meticulously? Anyway, not a problem as long as it doesn't continue for long... After 3 or 4 pings, those noises stopped. Good.

Onwards and upwards - _literally_. I came to the first of my little hills and stood to climb it. The bike shot forwards. Ah, yes - oversized chunky Al frame = very stiff. I know some people prefer springy steel or titanium frames, but I prefer my bikes not to bend under me. I lower my tyre pressures if I need more comfort! Excellent.

Now, I needed to do the 'bedding in' of the brakes (as advised in the video) before I came to my first descent. I braked a few times on the 'plateau' and could immediately tell that the brakes were working a lot better than they had been yesterday. I then felt confident to do a rapid descent, doing a few more sharp pulls on the brakes on the way down to further improve the braking power.

The gear shifting didn't feel quite right. TBH, it was better than I expected it to be, given that I had put new wheels on the bike. Later in the ride though, I discovered that I couldn't select the biggest sprocket, and changing the other way the chain went straight past the smallest sprocket and fell off. (I put the bike back in the stand when I got home and sorted those problems out.)

The bike is a bit heavier than my best bike but with the new wheels and smaller tyres, it isn't too bad, especially considering what a versatile bike it is. It makes a good road bike with the 25C tyres. I can fit full mudguards and a rack if I want to, and I can fit big chunky semi-slicks on the other pair of wheels once I have changed their bearings and got them retrued and retensioned. I weighed the bikes when I got back - best bike 8.8 kg, new bike 10 kg. Perfectly acceptable.

What else...? Oh yes, the angry bees! It was quite windy this evening and the wind noise completely drowned out the noise of the freehub. I'm sure that someone with good hearing riding beside me on a very quiet country road would be aware of the hub noise whenever I freewheeled, but I don't think that it will be a problem for me. Similarly, the disc rotors just occasionally made contact with the pads when I was not braking, but they were an awful lot quieter than many disc brakes that I have heard in the past.

The bike position had been left exactly as it was set up when I bought it and it suited me perfectly!

I'm still not sure about the bike's San Marco saddle. It felt okay, but it was only a short ride. I'll take my spare Planet X saddle with me to Devon in case I decide that I can't get on with the SM.

All in all - VERY PLEASED!

PS Except with my back - that was not brilliant on the ride. Not too bad, but I was only out for about 40 minutes. I think 8-10 hilly hours is going to be a big ask!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh well. Scotland sadly totally outclassed by Croatia I thought. 😭


I watched that game and was shouting for Scotland.
Maybe I didn't shout loud enough


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2021)

Morning all .
I slept till late this morning.......didn't wake until 05.40 .
Not much on today. MrsDs sister is taking her to a garden centre.......its just to take her out ie its horrendously expensive so I doubt they will buy anything.

Radio 2. I was just listening to Don McClean singing 'Crying'. I can't listen to that without thinking of that guy who sang it in Fools and Horses......the one who couldn't says his R's so it came out as 'Cwying'......I was crying laughing at that one.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (23 Jun 2021)

I have risen!

Will take the dog form a walk along the canal today. The weather looks halfway decent.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2021)

Morning. Looked in earlier but nobody about. Strange that as it was 5am. Lol.

Had a jog or more of a plod as it felt really hard work today. Maybe the humidity and just tired legs with doing a fair amount the last few days.

Off for a nice soak now and then breakfast.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2021)

Hello world. How are we? Looks wonderful this morning. I woke up feeling as though I'd been knocked over by a steamroller - twice!!! Loosening up now.

I can recall how 25-30 years ago we had three boys under 6. We both worked, cooked, shopped, cleaned the house, kept the garden, entertained them etc.

Yesterday eight month old granddaughter was collected from parents at 8.00am and returned at 6.00pm. I was nackered!!! 😟 Did manage to do the housework as well but all the same........ what's happened in the last 30 years? 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world. How are we? Looks wonderful this morning. I woke up feeling as though I'd been knocked over by a steamroller - twice!!! Loosening up now.
> 
> I can recall how 25-30 years ago we had three boys under 6. We both worked, cooked, shopped, cleaned the house, kept the garden, entertained them etc.
> 
> Yesterday eight month old granddaughter was collected from parents at 8.00am and returned at 6.00pm. I was nackered!!! 😟 Did manage to do the housework as well but all the same........ what's happened in the last 30 years? 🤔


Haha.....our YOUNGEST granddaughter is 18.
Get used to it Paul as it never changes. It varies but stays basically the same.
Re' the steamroller.
Measure yourself. If you are now 10 foot tall it might have really happened


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, bright and breezy here.


----------



## gavroche (23 Jun 2021)

Good morning. I can hear rain drops on the window pane so it must be wet outside. I was planning to ride to Rhyl to see my son this morning so might wait till this afternoon now and hope it brightens up by then.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Looks like we might be back into shorts, t shirts & sandals again today.


----------



## Lee_M (23 Jun 2021)

Morning all.

Not looked out of the window yet, but the better half tells me it's sunny in our bit of North Wales.

May do a homebrew


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2021)

Good morning Folks,
A warm and sunny morning at last! The Patio door is open and as I type a neighbours cat has just come up the garden, poked its nose into the room and is looking at me quizzically. 
There's a load in the washing machine about to finish, I've watered all the pot plants ( not the recreational variety, more the decorative ) After the visit from the Openreach engineers my internet speed has jumped from a degraded and often intermittent 29 Gb/s to a constant 70+Gb/s 👍
Must crack on, all this housework won't do itself 😄
Have a safe day folks


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Looks like we might be back into shorts, t shirts & sandals again today.


I trust you will have calf length socks if you are wearing sandals .
And maybe a knotted hanky


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2021)

We had a fantastic route planned for today. It was either 100 or 130 depending on how we felt at the decision point.

Twenty minutes before the meet time we get the phone call. Granddaughter has a temperature of 38.1 and is coughing. She was coughing yesterday and it did cross my mind. She's going to be tested.

We are going for a test later and have started isolating.

🤞🤞

🙁🙁🙁


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> *Looks like we might be back into shorts, t shirts & sandals again today. *


That's what I like to hear. Keep it that way for another week or so please. I will be down to check it out soon! 


Tenkaykev said:


> After the visit from the Openreach engineers my internet speed has jumped from a degraded and often intermittent 29 Gb/s to a constant 70+Gb/s 👍


That would be fast enough for the whole street - *M*b/s!! 

I am awake unfeasibly early to make final preparations for my Devon trip. I think I had better make a checklist or I could see myself forgetting several things. Just while typing that I remembered that I haven't put the mounts for my 2 GPS devices on the new bike. Various cables and chargers to locate. And so on... 

Oh, and 2 shop visits. 

Catch you later...


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We had a fantastic route planned for today. It was either 100 or 130 depending on how we felt at the decision point.
> 
> Twenty minutes before the meet time we get the phone call. Granddaughter has a temperature of 38.1 and is coughing. She was coughing yesterday and it did cross my mind. She's going to be tested.
> 
> ...


Here's for a negative, for you all.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's what I like to hear. Keep it that way for another week or so please. I will be down to check it out soon!
> 
> That would be fast enough for the whole street - *M*b/s!!
> 
> ...


Oops a brain fart, I changed it from Meg to Gig as I’m used to computer storage / memory. It could have been worse / better if I’d used bytes instead of bits 😁


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We had a fantastic route planned for today. It was either 100 or 130 depending on how we felt at the decision point.
> 
> Twenty minutes before the meet time we get the phone call. Granddaughter has a temperature of 38.1 and is coughing. She was coughing yesterday and it did cross my mind. She's going to be tested.
> 
> ...


Thoughts are with you Paul.
As you know, kids get all sorts of coughs and sniffles but with this virus you can't be too safe


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2021)

_"Knowledge is knowing that you can carry all of the shopping in at once. Wisdom is making multiple trips so that by the time you are done, other family members have put away most of the shopping."_


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"Knowledge is knowing that you can carry all of the shopping in at once. Wisdom is making multiple trips so that by the time you are done, other family members have put away most of the shopping."_


Or in my case... 

_"Knowledge is knowing that you can carry all of the shopping yourself. Wisdom is remembering that you have a bad back and waiting for your pal to arrive so she can carry half of the shopping."_


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"Knowledge is knowing that you can carry all of the shopping in at once. Wisdom is making multiple trips so that by the time you are done, other family members have put away most of the shopping."_


Knowledge is knowing first to the bar gets the round in. Wisdom is striding to reach the door first, so you can hold it open so your mates can enter before you.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Knowledge is knowing first to the bar gets the round in. Wisdom is striding to reach the door first, so you can hold it open so your mates can enter before you.


I never seem to remember that!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2021)

Well I thought if I can't ride I'll go on the allotment. It's now wet and cold. We've been told we don't need to test today. If granddaughter is negative we don't have to test but if she's positive today counts as day one of isolation. Result is expected tomorrow.

Thank you the kind thoughts.

I see we have a new Brexit thread in N&CA. If I have to isolate there'll be plenty of entertainment.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jun 2021)

A momentous occasion, just returned the two library books I borrowed back in March 2020. I’ve not been able to do so before now, the libraries closed for lockdown and only reopened a couple of weeks ago.
Progress then.
But tbh I’d sooner the dentist reopened than the libraries. Last checkup was in Nov 2019.


----------



## 12boy (23 Jun 2021)

34C with 20+ mph winds today but 27C with less wind and a shot at some rain for the rest of the week. Nice. 1 1/2 50 gallon trash cans of weeds pulled yesterday and probably another one this morning. Snow peas are shading my tomatoes so I will move a couple tomatoes to a vacant plastic whiskey barrel pot where they will get more sun and warmth. I hope they take off....it is a short growing season here.
Mrs 12 and I will go get a good meal somewhere today after her chemo. The steroids included in the chemo make her hungry which must be taken advantage of since normally her appetite is nil. My bet is she will opt for red chile enchiladas but it could be tempura. She may surprise me with gyros and greek salad.
Paul, I hope your granddaughter is ok. 
NN, missing you, amigo.
Be safe and well.


----------



## gavroche (23 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Not looked out of the window yet, but the better half tells me it's sunny in our bit of North Wales.
> 
> May do a homebrew


Your bit of North Wales is different from mine then as it has been raining a fine rain all day so far so Rhyl ride postponed till tomorrow now. Did a bit of decorating instead like painting door frames and skirting boards. 😠


----------



## Lee_M (23 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> Your bit of North Wales is different from mine then as it has been raining a fine rain all day so far so Rhyl ride postponed till tomorrow now. Did a bit of decorating instead like painting door frames and skirting boards. 😠


It started raining about 30 minutes ago, I think we've caught up with your weather. 

Stuck in the garden bar now listening to music and drinking homebrew, it's a tough life.


----------



## GM (23 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> Your bit of North Wales is different from mine then as it has been raining a fine rain all day so far so Rhyl ride postponed till tomorrow now. Did a bit of decorating instead like painting door frames and skirting boards. 😠




Hope you weren't using Dulux One Coat!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2021)

GM said:


> Hope you weren't using Dulux One Coat!


😂😂👏


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Jun 2021)

Afternoon all . Just done my first ride in six months . Just a quick spin on my hybrid. God that was a hard 10 miles lol but one has to start somewhere. 😀
It’s going to be a hard road back to any kind of fitness.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well I thought if I can't ride I'll go on the allotment. It's now wet and cold. We've been told we don't need to test today. If granddaughter is negative we don't have to test but if she's positive today counts as day one of isolation. Result is expected tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you the kind thoughts.
> 
> [B[I see we have a new Brexit thread in N&CA.[/B] If I have to isolate there'll be plenty of entertainment.


Not any more. You'll have to make do with the one.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2021)

From my facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2021)

I nipped out this afternoon for a final test of my new '_Devon bike_', including some climbing and descending at 15-20%.

What is my verdict? Answer: It will be a great bike for my holidays in the SW. 

Its 1.5-2.0 kg of surplus weight are nothing compared to my 10-15 kg! 

The gears are working well now. I used to be bothered by big steps between gears such as on this 1x11, but I have done a lot of riding on singlespeed the past 3 or 4 years, so I am used to being in the 'wrong' gear. I can get much closer to the 'right' gear on this bike!

I gave the brakes a good test when descending a 20% ramp and becoming faced with a 4x4 which had turned up in front of me. I managed to scrub speed off quickly and without fuss.

The steering is very '_quick_'. A slight turn of the bars can produce a big swerve. It caught me out at first but I have got used to it now. The bike almost steers itself! As soon as I think about turning it is heading in the desired direction. I will have to watch out for '_shimmy_' though. It is the first bike that I have owned which made me think that it might be prone to developing the dreaded '_speed wobble_'. I have my _loose-grip-on-bars_ and _knee-pressed-on-top-tube_ reactions sharpened and ready for action, just in case!

I can hear a very slight noise from one of the discs; it rubs once per revolution of the wheel. The rotor must be slightly warped. I won't mess about with it now, but I will take my 12" adjustable spanner to Devon and straighten the disc there if it bothers me.

I'll post some Devon photos over the next week, here and/or in the '_Your Ride Today_' thread.

My niece has just bought her first house, in Exmouth. We will probably cycle down there on one of our lazier days and see if she needs a hand with wallpaper-stripping, painting, whatever.


----------



## Drago (23 Jun 2021)

Had a walk up the canal, annoyed the neighbouts by playing bass to Feeder's Buck Rogers, and off up the club for a pint. Its a hard life.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2021)

GM said:


> Hope you weren't using Dulux One Coat!


As a certain Welsh woman would say "shut it you"


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 😂😂👏


Don't you start !!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> As a certain Welsh woman would say "shut it you"





Dave7 said:


> Don't you start !!


You tell 'em!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2021)

A lovely evening down the park looking after granddaughter while mummy went for a run. I’ve been on the swings, roundabout, and wooden train. There was a cricket match going on and the teams were in their whites. An idyllic evening


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A lovely evening down the park looking after granddaughter while mummy went for a run. I’ve been on the swings, roundabout, and wooden train. There was a cricket match going on and the teams were in their whites. An idyllic evening



That sounds like fun.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2021)

Well.......I had a lie in this morning 05.40 when I got up.
Its raining which surprised me as I thought it was supposed to be dry.
Will do an Aldi dash at 07.50.
Nothing exciting planned as we are house bound due to the guys fitting the new walk in shower.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2021)

Hello. It's grey and miserable looking outside but warmer than that suggests.

Woke at 5.30 and have had a brew while reading the paper. I think I'm going to try for a doze now.

I went for a test at 6.00pm yesterday as I've felt a bit "off" and Mrs P says I've been coughing. Result due today. This can't be related to granddaughter as the timescale is too short. I'm sure I'm fine but felt I need to be sure for our granddaughter's sake.

I've mislaid a cheque for £27 from the DVLA - refund of Mrs P's VED. Annoying and I need to find it. Who sends out cheques these days?

No plans for the day and I can already feel the way today is heading.


----------



## Drago (24 Jun 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, a tad damp here, I slept well last night, but still woke too early, carer was a little early today, twenty five to seven, Thursdays dinner time bingo starts up again today so down the club later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jun 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
I awoke in the night to the sound of torrential rain, and first thing this morning the clouds had an eerie pink glow. I've been up for a while, I fitted a new double mudguard roller wheel to Mrs Tenkaykev's Brommie yesterday evening and this morning I've adjusted the gears. Just need to pump up the rear tyre and check it indexes correctly.
A few bits of shopping to do, I appear to have lost the list I made so I've started a fresh one. Then it's a tidy up before Mrs Tenkaykev returns from Scotland, prority being making sure the empty beer cans are at the bottom of the recycle bin and covered with cardboard
Have a safe day folks 👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, dull and breezy here. Sun is forecast but no sign of it just now.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2021)

Change of plan.
I am knackered and going back to bed.
To quote a certain Yorkshire chap.... sithee later.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2021)

Morning. Slightly longer lie, mug of coffee and out for a gentle stroll. It's still humid which I don't enjoy so just ambled along.

Half way through my fruit and fibre now. Nothing else planned apart from a wander round to the supermarket and maybe another short walk before the forecasted rain arrives in the afternoon.

I've got quite a lot of stuff to catch up on on TV if there's nothing else on this evening.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Woken by the sound of rain gently tapping on the caravan roof at 0600. Went back to sleep and woke up again at 0810.
Rain has stopped.
Off to Honiton to get some fuel for the CRV first thing, then might nip down to Branscombe for lunch.


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2021)

This is a bit wicked
From my facebook page this morning


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2021)

I see from Strava that the girl along the road has just been for a spin up to St Fillans and back and averaged 17.9mph. Oh to be her age again


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Change of plan.
> I am knackered and going back to bed.
> To quote a certain Yorkshire chap.... sithee later.


Sounds like a great plan but one similarly knackered me can't adopt. I have to make final preparations and set off to Devon. Thanks to SatNav tech though my map reading skills are not needed so I can snooze on the drive down. 

House sitting service booked with pal who wants a change of scenery.


----------



## Lee_M (24 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello. It's grey and miserable looking outside but warmer than that suggests.
> 
> Woke at 5.30 and have had a brew while reading the paper. I think I'm going to try for a doze now.
> 
> ...



They send cheques because they hope you'll lose it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> They send cheques because they hope you'll lose it.


I have an "App" from my Bank that lets me pay in a cheque just by taking a photo of it. It's really convenient on the rare occasion that I do receive a payment by cheque.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Change of plan.
> I am knackered and going back to bed.
> To quote a certain Yorkshire chap.... sithee later.


You spelt "sithi" wrong.


----------



## gavroche (24 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see from Strava that the girl along the road has just been for a spin up to St Fillans and back and averaged 17.9mph. Oh to be her age again


Yep, that the sort of things that only happens in dreams nowadays.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2021)

Well that was stressful!!! Final preparations for departure included pal having a shower before we go. Don't know what she did but water torrenting down through gap between plaster boards on new kitchen ceiling! Fortunately, the ceiling hasn't been skimmed yet so the water escaped through. I reckon she must have left tap running with plug in sink. Problem is, she is half deaf so didn't hear the water gushing OR me shouting upstairs. And me being half deaf too meant it took me a minute or so to notice down here.

That could have been a real pre-holiday downer!!!


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well that was stressful!!! Final preparations for departure included pal having a shower before we go. Don't know what she did but water torrenting down through gap between plaster boards on new kitchen ceiling! Fortunately, the ceiling hasn't been skimmed yet so the water escaped through. I reckon she must have left tap running with plug in sink. Problem is, she is half deaf so didn't hear the water gushing OR me shouting upstairs. And me being half deaf too meant it took me a minute or so notice down here.
> 
> That could have been a real pre-holiday downer!!!


Enjoy yourself.
Not too much though.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2021)

Back from the supermarket for a few things. I spied a Snickers peanut butter protein bar so bought one to have with my cuppa. Quite nice. Bit squidgy though so probably wouldn't be much good for a cycling jersey pocket in the current warm conditions.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jun 2021)

I've recently acquired some new Bluetooth "earpods", the type that fit in your ear and are individual with no connecting cable. They're not " noise cancelling " ( I was considering those, but apart from the additional cost I don't like to feel completely isolated from my environment ) They do however cut out a great deal of the surrounding noise simply by virtue of the close fitting silicone ear tips. I know that my hearing is not very good, and I appear to have inherited my dad's poor hearing in his right ear. The earbuds have an App that you can use to analyse your hearing and it takes the results to tailor the sound output to your hearing profile. Using the App consists of sitting in a quiet place and then going through a series of tests where you press an on screen button when you can hear a tone, and release it when you can no longer hear it. It plays tones of different frequencies and you test each ear individually. Intrigued by this I then downloaded and installed a hearing test App and took a hearing test. That seemed a bit more sophisticated and the resulting audiogram confirms what i already knew, that the hearing in my right ear is much weaker than my left. The App also advises that as I used uncalibrated headphones, the results might not be accurate. I do however feel that it is a useful pointer and quite an interesting exercise.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I have an "App" from my Bank that lets me pay in a cheque just by taking a photo of it. It's really convenient on the rare occasion that I do receive a payment by cheque.


That I like. Excellent.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2021)

Hello. Back again. Went back to bed and slept for two hours, got up and did my exercise routine, had brunch and feel much more positive. Granddaughter tested negative  Still waiting for mine.


----------



## rustybolts (24 Jun 2021)

Any new films on Netflix worth watching ? just lolling about today ,
and contemplating the mysteries of life


----------



## Lee_M (24 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I have an "App" from my Bank that lets me pay in a cheque just by taking a photo of it. It's really convenient on the rare occasion that I do receive a payment by cheque.



That would be great, sadly NatWest refuse to implement their own version


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> That would be great, sadly NatWest refuse to implement their own version



Change banks?


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2021)

We've had a very pleasant afternoon down the club, they weren't sure there would be enough of us to play bingo, but though numbers were down on what they normally are there was enough in the end and it was a good crowd for a first Thursday back, and it was nice to catch up on people we hadn't seen for a long time, and have a laugh and a joke, I was the only one in our party not to win, and my Brother In Law took a bit of stick after he drew his wifes number out when they did the draw at the end of the afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2021)

Negative


----------



## gavroche (24 Jun 2021)

I had a very pleasant ride to my son's this afternoon. With the wind behind, it took me 51 minutes to get there ( 20.5 kms) and 1H09 to get back facing the wind.


----------



## Lee_M (24 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Change banks?



Not for the sake of a cheque every other year


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Negative


All of you?


----------



## rustybolts (24 Jun 2021)

Getting my second Astra Zeneca tomorrow morning , will ride the 17km to the vaccination centre as my cars power steering has failed. I see Lewis Hamilton is a bit hesitant about the British GP having a full crowd as he noted the covid numbers rising a lot recently


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> All of you?


Me, granddaughter and her parents. My wife didn't test.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Me, granddaughter and her parents. My wife didn't test.


Hopefully she'll be negative.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully she'll be negative.


Aren't all wives negative????

asking for a friend


----------



## rustybolts (24 Jun 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Aren't all wives negative????
> 
> asking for a friend


negative or nagative , ya pays yer money and you takes yer choice . when it comes to "having a bun in the oven " many a young (and not so young) lad prayed that her test would be negative " phew"


----------



## Drago (25 Jun 2021)

I have risen first!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2021)

Hello? Anyone home???? It's time to get up.

Don't tell me. You've hired a charabanc between you and are having a day out to Blackpool..........and didn't tell me. 😢😢

It's OK I can take it. When you get home tell me all about your wonderful day. I won't mind, then we can all get back to normal and pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, two carers this morning, our regular one brought an apprentice with her, a new one just learning the ropes.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, two carers this morning, our regular one brought an apprentice with her, a new one just learning the ropes.



I hope you taught the apprentice how to tell the time, and that 6:00am is not appropriate to be waking you up


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's a damp start to the day here, raining and grey skies. 
A soggy dog walk soon followed by some domestics. I will be able to get a bimble on the bike later 
A meeting of the escape committee will take place at the Mitre this afternoon 
MrsP bought a blood pressure monitor and she is now concerned that my pressure is a bit on the high side, not overly bad though. So I am under instructions to make an appointment at the doctors to see the practice nurse for an mot. Blood pressure, blood tests etc.
Another day in paradise


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, dull and damp here.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2021)

Ah Good Day. I see some of you are around. 'Tis grey and has been gently raining all night. That really gentle rain one can't see but can hear on the trees and feel making you wet.

This morning's plan was to recce a gravel route for the club. To be honest it will be filthy so I'll stay in. Possibly wash the car if the rain ceases.

Just checked out our local Covid-19 data. First vaccine 83% of adults, second is 62% BUT we still have increasing numbers at 1900+. That's 375 up on last week and we've been increasing steadily for three weeks. Geez, it's still scary.

I was asked to help run the club bar tonight. 30 members plus six running the bar, taking orders, serving at table and running the quiz. I said no as it's far too dangerous. I'm surprised I was the only person thinking this way.

Possibly an ALDI run later.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2021)

@Paulus before you rush to the GP monitor your BP over a period before deciding if it's high, low or OK. One reading doesn't give a real picture.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I hope you taught the apprentice how to tell the time, and that 6:00am is not appropriate to be waking you up



Unfortunately its the people that run their office that decide the time of the visits.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this morning.
> 
> View attachment 595664


Which is why I don't do my own cycle maintenance!!!

I once had a mysterious click and creak which the LBS spent weeks trying to solve. I went in one day and the mechanic handed me a set of new cleats. "Put those on Paul." 🤭

Since then I put a drop of lube on my cleats and pedals every few weeks. Works wonders.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Which is why I don't do my own cycle maintenance!!!
> 
> I once had a mysterious click and creak which the LBS spent weeks trying to solve. I went in one day and the mechanic handed me a set of new cleats. "Put those on Paul." 🤭
> 
> Since then I put a drop of lube on my cleats and pedals every few weeks. Works wonders.



I've done similar myself in the past, practically stripped and rebuilt my bike looking for a rattle only to find it was a loose fitting metal watch strap rattling against the handle bars.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2021)

Morning. I let Drago think he was first but I just never bothered posting when I first looked in. 

Much fresher this morning. Glad as I hate high humidity. 

Just round the local hill. Even after all these years the views from up there on a nice day still amaze me.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2021)

@numbnuts Any news on the car front yet?


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I've done similar myself in the past, practically stripped and rebuilt my bike looking for a rattle only to find it was a loose fitting metal watch strap rattling against the handle bars.


I agree annoying. I console my self when it has happened to me .The bike has had a much needed overhaul that it wouldn’t have had without the irritating noise .


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> @numbnuts Any news on the car front yet?


 
Hi Mo thank you very much for asking.
The insurance did finally paid out and I'm good too. 
Things in the past got out of hand so I'll stay silent for a while 🙊
but I still love the wonderful photos you take,
your so lucky to live in such a beautiful part of Scotland


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Hitching up in a couple of hours and heading home.
We've been away for 16 nights, which always seems about the right length of time to us. Had a good break, but glad to go home.
Daresay the garden will need attacking!
Got to think where we will go in July. Inland, of course, avoiding the crowds. MrsD fancies a couple of weeks around Wiltshire/North Dorset.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I agree annoying. I console my self when it has happened to me .The bike has had a much needed overhaul that it wouldn’t have had without the irritating noise .



There is that, after that episode my commuter was in the best shape it had been in for several years.


----------



## pawl (25 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hi Mo thank you very much for asking.
> The insurance did finally paid out and I'm good too.
> Things in the past got out of hand so I'll stay silent for a while 🙊
> but I still love the wonderful photos you take,
> your so lucky to live in such a beautiful part of Scotland




Good to hear your feeling better👍👍👍


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2021)

Oops! Nearly forgot!!

Yay....it's Fish Friday!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Jun 2021)

Hello you lot

Raining here - well when I say rain - that sort of stuff the is so light it hardly even falls - just kinda floats down in very small drops - but a lot of them so it soaks you right through.
The builder working on the new extension next door ain't a happy chappie - he is absolutely soaked!

Looks like bike rides are off for today - especially as the builder has scaffolding blocking the passage from my garden to the front (he did ask). I could take the folder and just carry it through the house - but getting it back without it dripping mud and oil on the carpet might be tricky!


----------



## GM (25 Jun 2021)

Morning all... A bit of a damp start, looks like there might be rain later so it'll be feet up and watch the tennis this afternoon.

@PaulSB These might be a use to you. Mrs GM was coming out of Morrisons a few weeks ago and some chap put 4 of these self testing kits in her trolly. They are complete testing kits where you do the test and get your results 30 minutes later. You get 7 swobs so you can test regularly. I'm going to do a test later because I've a hospital appointment soon which I don't want to miss. I think you can send off for them.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2021)

GM said:


> @PaulSB These might be a use to you. Mrs GM was coming out of Morrisons a few weeks ago and some chap put 4 of these self testing kits in her trolly. They are complete testing kits where you do the test and get your results 30 minutes later. You get 7 swobs so you can test regularly. I'm going to do a test later because I've a hospital appointment soon which I don't want to miss. I think you can send off for them.
> 
> View attachment 595676


You can also pick them up from local pharmacies.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2021)

@GM @Paulus - thanks both. Are these free?


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @GM @Paulus - thanks both. Are these free?


“Are these free?” Paul your a Lancastrian not a Yorkshire man  . I’m now going into hiding.
(edit) Lancastrian by adoption.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2021)

Busy busy busy.
Did the Aldi dash at 0800 (did plan it for yesterday but life got in the way).
Been out and bought new unit and sink for the bathroom.
Been shopping for some vinyl click flooring, also for the bathroom.
Got my Mr Fixit sorting it all out now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jun 2021)

Just a local wander this morning. Brightened up briefly but cool and dull again now.


----------



## rustybolts (25 Jun 2021)

Fabulous pictures this morning Mo and well done Numbnuts on getting money from your car insurance. Got my second vaccine 3 hrs ago and feel OK. Got a few funny looks when I turned up on a bike for the second Astra jab ( from the parking attendants ) Ate a hefty sambo , a banana and gulped a pint of milk before I left vaccination centre . Rode home very carefully and slowly


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2021)

_What helmet for..._




... 400 year old cottages in Devon!!! 

I am in danger of killing myself in this place. I have been here less than 24 hours but I have already smacked my head into low-flying doorways 6 or 7 times! 

I'm being slightly jokey about it, but it is a real worry. Warfarin makes me about 2.5 times more likely to suffer a brain bleed from a head injury. 

It is _SO _quiet here... I woke up in the middle of the night and was disturbed by a strange... silence!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Got a few funny looks when I turned up on a bike for the second Astra jab ( from the parking attendants )


How very strange !
When I got my second AZ it was clear from the busy activity around the cycle racks that many were cycling in for it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> _What helmet for..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think that’s bad, don’t ever take a holiday on a traditional narrow boat


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @GM @Paulus - thanks both. Are these free?


Yes, all free.


----------



## rustybolts (25 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> How very strange !
> When I got my second AZ it was clear from the busy activity around the cycle racks that many were cycling in for it.


Got my jabs in Citywest Centre ( a big complex a few miles out of Dublin ) its a conference centre with very large car parks , I rode back roads through Newcastle and Saggart to get to it .


----------



## rustybolts (25 Jun 2021)

ps Can anybody identify the guy in my avatar ?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> ps Can anybody identify the guy in my avatar ?


Sean Kelly?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sean Kelly?


My thought too. The King !


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> My thought too. The King !


Indeed. King Kelly.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> If you think that’s bad, don’t ever take a holiday on a traditional narrow boat


TBH - if the doorways were lower they would be safer for me. 5' 6" would be so obviously low that they probably wouldn't catch me out. These doorways are 5'10 - 6'0 high so I am smacking everywhere from my forehead to the top of my head.

Anyway, it is sunny here today and we are about to go for a quick tour of the local lanes to explore. For once, I won't plot a route - we will ride out for a while then simply follow the tracklog back.


----------



## pawl (25 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> My thought too. The King !





You learn something new.Didn’t know Elvis Presley rode a 🚴🏽


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> TBH - if the doorways were lower they would be safer for me. 5' 6" would be so obviously low that they probably wouldn't catch me out. These doorways are 5'10 - 6'0 high so I am smacking everywhere from my forehead to the top of my head.
> 
> Anyway, it is sunny here today and we are about to go for a quick tour of the local lanes to explore. For once, I won't plot a route - we will ride out for a while then simply follow the tracklog back.


I had a friend with a Folkboat and all crew suffered from "Folkboat Stoop". Right hand on forehead from bumping low beams and left hand on small of back from being stooped all the time in the cabin.


----------



## 12boy (25 Jun 2021)

Had my visit with the orthopedics and learned I must keep my fingers taped to an Al splint until 7/2 at the least. No biking until then. Lots of rain last night and early this morning which we have needed badly. There will be a mow when it dries out a bit. Picked a quart of snow peas last night and there will be another tomorrow. The rabbit continues to crop my beans and the splint makes my markmanship with my slingshot even worse. My neighbor loaned me a CO2 BB pistol he takes camping in case of rattlesnakes, so maybe I can slay the ravening beast with that.


----------



## rustybolts (25 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sean Kelly?


Well done Mo ! Ireland's greatest sportsperson in the opinion of many


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> “Are these free?” *Paul your a Lancastrian *not a Yorkshire man  . I’m now going into hiding.
> (edit) Lancastrian by adoption.


He is not!!


----------



## gavroche (25 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Well done Mo ! Ireland's greatest sportsperson in the opinion of many


But he is an awful tv commentator though.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> _What helmet for..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something along these lines maybe


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hi Mo thank you very much for asking.
> The insurance did finally paid out and I'm good too.
> Things in the past got out of hand so I'll stay silent for a while 🙊
> but I still love the wonderful photos you take,
> your so lucky to live in such a beautiful part of Scotland



Hello @numbnuts , pleased to hear you eventually got the car issue sorted, and, that you are back with us, even if you are being rather quiet


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Jun 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... A bit of a damp start, looks like there might be rain later so it'll be feet up and watch the tennis this afternoon.
> 
> @PaulSB These might be a use to you. Mrs GM was coming out of Morrisons a few weeks ago and some chap put 4 of these self testing kits in her trolly. They are complete testing kits where you do the test and get your results 30 minutes later. You get 7 swobs so you can test regularly. I'm going to do a test later because I've a hospital appointment soon which I don't want to miss.* I think you can send off for them.*
> 
> View attachment 595676



Our local pharmacy was dishing them out free, last week, when Mrs @BoldonLad went to collect her prescription.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> _What helmet for..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whereabouts in Devon?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> He is not!!



By adoption........


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2021)

Household insurance quote for renewal arrived today. £3.00 increase on last year. Now that's a company which knows how to look after customers. I'm happy, got good cover, all bikes included worldwide and new for old.

Why would I bother looking around.

Well done Hastings Direct. 👏👏👏


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Hello @numbnuts , pleased to hear you eventually got the car issue sorted, and, that you are back with us, even if you are being rather quiet


Thanks


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2021)

We went away just as my strawberries were ripening.
Managed to salvage a fair number. More to come. 






One of my tater plants looked dead, but I managed to get this little lot of beauties out of the tub.


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> But he is an awful tv commentator though.


True but I do love the way mangles the English language sometimes and compared to carton kirby he is terrific 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Jun 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> True but I do love the way mangles the English language sometimes and compared to carton kirby he is terrific 😂😂😂😂


Sean Kelly and the late David Duffield, one of the truly great comedy partnerships .


----------



## GM (25 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Our local pharmacy was dishing them out free, last week, when Mrs @BoldonLad went to collect her prescription.




It certainly makes it a lot easier, I did a test this afternoon and got a negative result 30 minutes later


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2021)

I like this.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Sean Kelly and the late David Duffield, one of the truly great comedy partnerships .


Duffers was truly wonderful. If the racing was a bit slow, or nothing really happening he would regale the audience with tales of the local food and drink from whatever region they had eaten in the previous day.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2021)

Confused member of the public........live it


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2021)

I can't remember who, and it's many pages back, but one of our number wanted a Netflix film recommendation. We've just watched:

*Yesterday*

It's a wonderful, heart-warming, funny film by Danny Boyle. It should make people of our age smile.

Do watch.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I can't remember who, and it's many pages back, but one of our number wanted a Netflix film recommendation. We've just watched:
> 
> *Yesterday*
> 
> ...


Okay, you watched it yesterday but what was the name of the film?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Okay, you watched it yesterday but what was the name of the film?


Tomorrow!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Tomorrow!


Bond, James Bond?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bond, James Bond?


Never dies.......


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Never dies.......


Never gets here either.


----------



## rustybolts (26 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> But he is an awful tv commentator though.


Well in all honesty you could not imagine him being an English teacher to university students !


----------



## rustybolts (26 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I can't remember who, and it's many pages back, but one of our number wanted a Netflix film recommendation. We've just watched:
> 
> *Yesterday*
> 
> ...


Cheers for that ! it was me .I will watch it , Danny Boyle films are top notch


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Whereabouts in Devon?


SE, near Exeter. 

I am hoping to venture over to Dartmoor with my pal, and also (hopefully) up towards north Devon and Somerset. We'll have to see how the weather is and how my relatively unfit legs stand up to the hilly terrain.

My niece has just bought a house in Exmouth so we will ride over to check that out.

My other sister is staying in another beautiful old Devon cottage, in the hamlet of Cadbury. We went to see her this evening. It was really unnerving driving back along rollercoaster, twisty turny, singletrack lanes in the dark! One thing though - at least you get warning of vehicles coming the other way. Every driver we encountered knew how to use the passing places properly.

Here's a photograph taken on a shortish road ride this afternoon...







(Yes - I did manage to unship my chain from my wide/narrow chainring dragging the bike through undergrowth before we finally reached that more open hillside.)

Spot the road! I had seen a bridleway through some woods which suggested a shortcut from one side of a hill to the other. I wanted to check it out to see if it were doable on a road bike. Answer: only with a lot of pushing. It was horribly muddy in places and then I took us down the wrong trail through the trees. It eventually fizzled out to a hint of a path through vegetation. We got scratched by thorns and tired dragging our bikes through after us. Oops! We only got back on track right at the road that we had been heading for. It took us over an hour to cover 2 kms! My curiosity has been satisfied - we will leave that wood alone in future...


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2021)

A police helicopter has been circling the village for at least 20 minutes. Searchlights trained on the ground.

I say at least as it woke me just after 3.00am. Bloody noisy!!  The Issa Brothers live on the edge of the village and at first I thought it was their helicopter coming in to land.

Downstairs with a brew now.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2021)

The helicopter was finally out of earshot around 4.00am. Time to try for more sleep now.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2021)

I was about to say "if anyone is up before me I will show my a*se in Burtons window", then I saw Chorley Paul's post grhhh gnash.
Woke at 0400 so got up.
Washed up from yesterdays spag bol. 
Listening to Annie Lennox in concert now, waiting for our Tony with SoTS.


----------



## rustybolts (26 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was about to say "if anyone is up before me I will show my a*se in Burtons window", then I saw Chorley Paul's post grhhh gnash.
> Woke at 0400 so got up.
> Washed up from yesterdays spag bol.
> Listening to Annie Lennox in concert now, waiting for our Tony with SoTS.


 At Which branch of Burtons are you available for viewing ? and do we have to pre book and maintain social distancing also ?


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was about to say "if anyone is up before me I will show my a*se in Burtons window", then I saw Chorley Paul's post grhhh gnash.
> Woke at 0400 so got up.
> Washed up from yesterdays spag bol.
> Listening to Annie Lennox in concert now, *waiting for our Tony with SoTS.*



Listening to SoTS with Tony too


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I like this.
> 
> View attachment 595786



Not the TDF, but, we were once that "incredibly confused member of the public". We were driving through rural France, around a place called Pujols, in our Motorhome, heading for our next stop-over. All was very pleasant, when, at the next junction, we encountered a cycle race, in progress. There were motorcycle outriders, and Marshalls evident, and, they waved us into a gap in the procession of bicycles, camera cars, motorcycles etc. We drove at a steady speed for several miles, with spectators waving and cheering (or, should that be jeering?) at the roadside. We eventually came to the finish line, where we passed under the inflatable arch.

All part of life's rich tapestry


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks, got up and there was an ambulance parked outside, I think they were next door, it was amusing watching our neighbour, dressed in his best whistle and flute, wriggling his car out from behind the ambulance.


----------



## Drago (26 Jun 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Yay ......it's Fish Saturday! 
For some reason, we didn't manage to do FF yesterday - so it's been put back to today.
Just planning our next getaway in July. I've found a couple of potential sites in Wiltshire & Dorset which look promising.
Now, do we go for 1, 2 or 3 weeks?


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay ......it's Fish Saturday!
> For some reason, we didn't manage to do FF yesterday - so it's been put back to today.
> ...



In Dorset you say? Why yes, I’d highly recommend the place…


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, dull and damp again here. Will go for a pootle then watch the Tour. And a peek at the tennis too if they are playing.


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Jun 2021)

Morning all. Hope everyone has a good day. It’s a slightly over cast here in cov . Am off out in a min to take my daughter to the start of her club ride ( I might not be riding much at the moment but I am helping others in my household lol ) . Then I will be spending the day sail repairing . I might have to multi task by watching the tour and drinking beer at the same time 😂😀


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jun 2021)

This is depressing.





We’re now over 400 and still rising


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Jun 2021)

But are hospital admissions rising at the same rate. That’s the only figures that matter . 😀


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2021)

Good morning. The weather looks much better for today. Light cloud and a bit of sunshine around.

After last night's police activity I got back to sleep till 7.45 - a good thing. Impressed with our double glazing. We sleep with the windows open and the helicopter noise was thunderous. Shut the windows and it was hardly audible. Wide awake by then and went downstairs to check the doors were licked.

Breakfast soon and then I'll get the gravel bike out and recce a new route.

Bar work at the club at 4.00pm and cut the grass if it dries out.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> This is depressing.
> View attachment 595835
> 
> We’re now over 400 and still rising
> View attachment 595836


This is exactly the curve we have followed for the last 3-4 weeks. The only positive I can find is the lack of severe illness. Young people are not so badly affected. My son and his partner were "poorly" for 48 hours.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2021)

I think this will interest you guys. A little bit of local history. From our local FB group.

"163 years ago today on Fri 26th June 1857 Queen Victoria made the first awards of the Victoria Cross in Hyde Park, London. 62 Crimean war veterans received their medals. A Victoria Cross was awarded posthumously to Private James Miller VC (1890-1916) of Ollerton who was a worker at Withnell Fold Paper Mill. He died of his wounds on 30th July 1916. His name is on the memorial list in the Remembrance Garden at Withnell Fold."

The VC image is James Miller's medal. The Rememberance Garden is a drained lodge which originally fed the mill. Rather appropriate.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jun 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> But are hospital admissions rising at the same rate. That’s the only figures that matter . 😀


We can only hope that two jabs lessens the severity not just of the infection but of long covid too. But I’ve yet to see any report that it does


----------



## Lee_M (26 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We can only hope that two jabs lessens the severity not just of the infection but of long covid too. But I’ve yet to see any report that it does




There's a sky new report on YouTube that shows the break between infections and hospitalisations and deaths. Worth a watch


----------



## Lee_M (26 Jun 2021)

Belated good morning for yesterday and today everyone.

Woken with a very bad hangover after 2 beers last night - although not really woken as it kept me awake most of the night.

On the upside the two beers were very good, as was the Bangladeshi street food I had with it.

Today is a f1, tdf, kind of day before I see the local taffs get heartbroken later


----------



## dodgy (26 Jun 2021)

Joining this cabal on 2nd July, my retirement date


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2021)

dodgy said:


> Joining this cabal on 2nd July, my retirement date


We can let you in now for a few days if you like.................................look upon it as an endurance test..........................while we take a vote.....


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> But are hospital admissions rising at the same rate. That’s the only figures that matter . 😀



Our local A&E departments recently reported their combined busiest day ever. The report didn't mention if it was Covid-19 related or not.



Flick of the Elbow said:


> We can only hope that two jabs lessens the severity not just of the infection but of long covid too. But I’ve yet to see any report that it does


From what I have read those with a double vaccine are protected or unlikely to be hospitalised. THe young, the main group suffering at present, are far less likely to severe illness. I'm afraid this is with us for ever now and we have to get vaccinated every autumn along with the flu jab. What I can't see is when I will put my life back to normal. I don't share the confidence of those who will go indoors to a pub etc. Long Covid scares the daylights out of me.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> At Which branch of Burtons are you available for viewing ? and do we have to pre book and maintain social distancing also ?


It would have to be Warrington.
Tickets are available.......just send me a request together with your bank details and I will send them by return.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It would have to be Warrington.
> Tickets are available.......just send me a request together with your bank details and I will send them by


I've asked my Nigerian uncle to get in touch....

Time to get my bike out.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We can let you in now for a few days if you like.................................look upon it as an endurance test..........................while we take a vote.....


There was a time that entry would have to be approved by that Welsh woman.
Come back Welshie


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It would have to be Warrington.
> Tickets are available.......just send me a request together with your bank details and I will send them by return.



Once this is organized can you let know the date its happening please, that way I can tell our lad to stay away from the area.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Once this is organized can you let know the date its happening please, that way I can tell our lad to stay away from the area.


He has to be edumacated sometime.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jun 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde. Molly walked, old bank statements burned and now sitting on the sofa with ITV4 on watching La Course and the TdF starting in 20 minutes. Best time of the year for me and definitively best sporting moment of the year. I will probably go for a ride afterwards if the weather lets me.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. The weather looks much better for today. Light cloud and a bit of sunshine around.
> 
> *After last night's police activity* I got back to sleep till 7.45 - a good thing. Impressed with our double glazing. We sleep with the windows open and the helicopter noise was thunderous. Shut the windows and it was hardly audible. Wide awake by then and went downstairs to check the doors were licked*.
> 
> ...


3am is early hours, not night.

*There's a "Phantom Door Licker" on the loose in the area? 
You should be okay if it's only the outside they're licking. Just wash down with a strong soap solution.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jun 2021)

Good morning, just.
Dog walked, shopping done, breakfast eaten, it's Le Tour time😊


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It would have to be Warrington.
> Tickets are available.......just send me a request together with your bank details and I will send them by return.


What address do we send the request and required information to?


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> He has to be edumacated sometime.



I don't mind him being edumacated but I don't want him traumatized, I'm sure he'll need the mind bleach if he witnesses this.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> What address do we send the request and required information to?


Dave7
Warrington

That will get to me


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Dave7
> Warrington
> 
> That will get to me


I'll not put enough postage on it. Then I'll know it'll get delivered to you.


----------



## rustybolts (26 Jun 2021)

By Zeynep Tufekci
Dr. Tufekci is a contributing Opinion writer who has extensively examined the Covid-19 pandemic.

June 25, 2021
There were curious characteristics about the H1N1 influenza pandemic of 1977-78, which emerged from northeastern Asia and killed an estimated 700,000 people around the world. For one, it almost exclusively affected people in their mid-20s or younger. Scientists discovered another oddity that could explain the first: It was virtually identical to a strain that circulated in the 1950s. People born before that had immunity that protected them, and younger people didn’t.
But how on earth had it remained so steady genetically, since viruses continually mutate? Scientists guessed that it had been frozen in a lab. It was often found to be sensitive to temperature, something expected for viruses used in vaccine research.
It was only in 2004 that a prominent virologist, Peter Palese, wrote that Chi-Ming Chu, a respected virologist and a former member of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, told him that “the introduction of this 1977 H1N1 virus” was indeed thought to be due to vaccine trials involving “the challenge of several thousand military recruits with live H1N1 virus.”
For the first time, science itself seemed to have caused a pandemic while trying to prepare for it.
Now, for the second time in 50 years, there are questions about whether we are dealing with a pandemic caused by scientific research.

While the Chinese government’s obstruction may keep us from knowing for sure whether the virus, SARS-CoV-2, came from the wild directly or through a lab in Wuhan or if genetic experimentation was involved, what we know already is troubling.
Years of research on the dangers of coronaviruses, and the broader history of lab accidents and errors around the world, provided scientists with plenty of reasons to proceed with caution as they investigated this class of pathogens. But troubling safety practices persisted.
Worse, researchers’ success at uncovering new threats did not always translate into preparedness.
Even if the coronavirus jumped from animal to human without the involvement of research activities, the groundwork for a potential disaster had been laid for years, and learning its lessons is essential to preventing others.
***
Until the SARS outbreak, coronaviruses were considered fairly benign, causing only minor to moderate colds. Even five months after SARS emerged in southern China in November 2002, the Chinese government was covering up details about its threat, while the disease was spreading to other countries. By summer 2003, it had been contained, but not before infecting over 8,000 people and killing 774. Officials were able to suppress SARS because infected people spread it when visibly sick, making it easier to identify and isolate people. But it was a close call, and that roughly 10 percent case fatality rate raised alarms. Preventing the next coronavirus pandemic became a scientific priority.
By 2005, researchers — including Dr. Shi Zhengli, a virologist at the Wuhan Institute of Virology — had identified horseshoe bats as the likely primary host animal from which SARS had emerged. In the years that followed, scientists pursued bat coronaviruses in the field and studied them in the lab.
*Editors’ Picks*



*Moths Have Been Partying in Your Dark Closet. What Now?*



*Rita Moreno: Pathbreaker, Activist and ‘A Kick in the Pants’*



*They Came to Slay: L.G.B.T.Q. Trailblazers*

It is often assumed that SARS was spread to humans by palm civets, an adorable small mammal sometimes sold at wildlife markets, though by 2008, it was suspected that bat coronaviruses could directly infect human lung cells without needing an intermediary animal. By 2013, Dr. Shi’s lab experiments showed this could happen.
Still, scientists sometimes worked with bats, bat samples and bat viruses under conditions that have since raised eyebrows.
***
It is in the nature of viruses to continually mutate, with random accidents altering, adding or removing parts of its genome or bits of genetic code being exchanged with other viruses — recombination. This constant trial and error enables the emergence of features that can allow viruses to infect a new species.
In order to anticipate these jumps, humans have tried to steer this process. In what is sometimes called gain-of-function research, they genetically manipulate viruses to see how they can become more dangerous.
In an article in Nature Medicine in 2015, researchers from two of the major coronavirus laboratories in the world — Dr. Shi; Ralph Baric, a professor at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill; and others — wrote that they had bioengineered a coronavirus. The work was carried out in Dr. Baric’s laboratory at U.N.C. They took a spike protein, the “key” that coronaviruses use to unlock and infect cells, from a horseshoe bat virus and combined it with a human SARS virus adapted for mice. They reported that this “chimeric” virus could infect human cells, suggesting some bat viruses may be “capable of infecting humans without mutation or adaptation.” This was the second time since Dr. Shi’s 2013 experiments that a SARS-like bat coronavirus showed the ability in the lab to directly infect human airway cells.
This kind of genetic manipulation had already raised concerns, especially after laboratories in the Netherlands and the United States announced in 2011 that they had created strains of flu viruses using genetic material from the H5N1 influenza A virus, which is very deadly but generally can’t yet spread among people. These new strains could spread by air among ferrets, which have humanlike lungs. The uproar had been immediate.
In defense of the 2015 coronavirus experiment by Dr. Shi and her colleagues, Peter Daszak, whose organization, EcoHealth Alliance, has worked closely with her and has been granted tens of millions of dollars in the last decade from the U.S. government, said the findings would allow scientists to focus on the greatest risk because it would “move this virus from a candidate emerging pathogen to a clear and present danger.”

Others were more worried. “If the virus escaped, nobody could predict the trajectory,” said Simon Wain-Hobson, a virologist at the Pasteur Institute in Paris.
Recent history provided plenty of reason for such concern.
Nearly every SARS case since the original epidemic has been due to lab leaks — six incidents in three countries, including twice in a single month from a lab in Beijing. In one instance, the mother of a lab worker died.
In 2007, foot-and-mouth disease, which can devastate livestock and caused a massive crisis in Britain in 2001, escaped from a drainage pipe leak at an English lab with the highest biosafety rating, BSL-4.
Even the last known person who died of smallpox was someone infected because of a lab incident in Britain in 1978.
In its first published survey of the reporting systems in American labs working with dangerous pathogens, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in 2012 reported 11 laboratory-acquired infections across six years, often in BSL-3 labs — the category of safety reserved for pathogens like tuberculosis. In each instance, the exposure was not realized or reported until lab workers became infected.
In January 2014, the C.D.C. contaminated a benign flu virus sample with deadly A(H5N1) but didn’t discover the danger until months later. And in June 2014, it mistakenly sent improperly deactivated anthrax bacteria to labs, potentially exposing at least 62 C.D.C. employees who worked with the samples without protective gear. One month later, vials of live smallpox virus were found in a storage room at the National Institutes of Health.
In October 2014, after that string of high-profile incidents, the United States paused its funding of new gain-of-function research, with few exceptions. The moratorium was lifted in 2017.

Far more serious questions about scientific safety would soon arise.
***
On Dec. 30, 2019, a public email list run by the International Society for Infectious Diseases warned that an “unexplained pneumonia” had appeared in Wuhan, China, and reports connected the first cases to the city’s Huanan seafood market. On Jan. 10, 2020, a Chinese scientist posted the genome of the virus — soon to be named SARS-CoV-2 — on an open internet depository, confirming that it was a coronavirus. The Chinese government denied that the virus was spreading among humans until Jan. 19, 2020; three days later, it announced a complete lockdown of Wuhan, a city of 11 million people.
About a week after the lockdown, Chinese scientists published a paper in The Lancet medical journal that identified bats as the likely source of the virus. The authors noted that the outbreak happened during local bat hibernation season and “no bats were sold or found at the Huanan seafood market,” so they reasoned that it may have been transmitted by an intermediary animal.
Outbreaks can occur far from their source. The 2002 SARS outbreak started in Guangdong, about a thousand kilometers from the caves in Yunnan with the horseshoe bats from which SARS is believed to have emerged. Masked palm civets, farmed and traded across China, often in cramped, unsanitary conditions making them prone to outbreaks, were cited as the vehicle that SARS probably used to travel from Yunnan to Guangdong. Since SARS-CoV-2 was first detected at a market where live wild animals may have been sold, the wildlife trade was immediately suspected.
Social media users in China were among the first to be more skeptical. Did the spread of a disease from bats just happen to start in Wuhan, home to the Wuhan Institute of Virology, one of the few top bat coronavirus research facilities in the world? And what about the Wuhan Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which also carries out bat research, a few hundred yards from the seafood market?
On Feb. 19, 2020, 27 prominent scientists published an open letter in The Lancet. They decried “conspiracy theories suggesting that Covid-19 does not have a natural origin.”
As we consider its origin, the question is not so much whether SARS-CoV-2 could have gotten out of a lab — accidents happen — but whether it could have gotten in and how it would have been handled there.
Shortly after Wuhan was locked down in January 2020, it became apparent that SARS-CoV-2 was related to a virus that scientists had been aware of for years.

On Feb. 3, 2020, Dr. Shi and co-authors announced in Nature that they had found a virus in their database, RaTG13, whose genome sequence was 96.2 percent identical to SARS-CoV-2 and was previously detected in horseshoe bats of Yunnan.
Suspicious internet sleuths combed through genomic databases and found that RaTG13 was an exact match for a bat coronavirus called 4991 retrieved from a cave implicated in an unexplained outbreak of pneumonia in 2012 among miners who collected bat guano from a mine in Yunnan. Three of the six miners died.
In May 2020, a former science teacher from India, with the Twitter pseudonym TheSeeker268, found a 2013 master’s thesis, as well as a 2016 Ph.D. thesis, supervised by George Fu Gao, the current director of the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention. The master’s thesis hypothesized that the miners’ illness was caused by direct transmission of a SARS-like coronavirus from a horseshoe bat. The Ph.D. thesis was more cautious but still called the outbreak “notable.” It also revealed that a team from the Wuhan Institute of Virology had collected bat samples from the cave. The dissertation noted that all four of the miners who were tested for SARS antibodies had them in their blood a few weeks after they became ill.
None of those crucial facts — the name change or the link to the previous fatal outbreak possibly from a SARS-like coronavirus — were mentioned in the original paper about RaTG13. In an interview published in March 2020, Dr. Shi said fungus was the pathogen that had sickened the miners, not a coronavirus.
The questions persisted.
Last July, Dr. Shi confirmed that RaTG13 was indeed 4991 renamed. In November 2020, her paper in Nature was finally updated, additionally acknowledging what sleuths had also uncovered: Her team genetically sequenced RaTG13 in 2018. (The possible bat coronavirus link to the miner deaths was still not acknowledged.)
The less than forthcoming disclosure — a virus with two names, the connection to a deadly outbreak, shifting diseases and inconsistent stories — fueled suspicions.
Some speculated whether RaTG13 had been subjected to gain-of-function-type manipulation to create SARS-CoV-2. But RaTG13 is more like a distant cousin of SARS-CoV-2, meaning it is unlikely to have produced SARS-CoV-2 as an offspring, either through recent evolution in the wild or manipulation in the lab.

Even if RaTG13 had no role in the Covid-19 outbreak, questions were raised about why Dr. Shi and others seemed so unforthcoming about it. Then more questions were raised.
For example, the same group of internet sleuths that linked RaTG13 to the mine also uncovered that a genomic database maintained by the Wuhan Institute of Virology, with information about thousands of bat samples and at least 500 recently discovered bat coronaviruses, went offline in September 2019. The official explanation — that it was taken offline because it had been subjected to hacking — doesn’t explain why it was never securely shared some other way with responsible independent researchers.
Such gaps made it harder to rule out worrying scenarios. If there had been a lab accident involving SARS-CoV-2 or a virus like it that had been collected in the wild or experimented on in the lab, the database might have been taken down so there would be less evidence that might help others connect the dots. Officials might have investigated possible lab cases and prematurely believed it was in the clear. However, cases can be asymptomatic, and they might have missed the one that started a transmission chain and allowed the virus to circulate quietly until a superspreader event in December.
The secrecy and the cover-ups have led to some frantic theories — for example, that the virus leaked from a bioweapons lab, which makes little sense, since, for one thing, bioweapons usually involve more lethal pathogens with a known cure or vaccine, to protect those who employ them.
But much more mundane threats lurked.
***
Dr. Shi’s scientific work was dependent on collecting and analyzing hundreds of bat samples. And it was her work that showed the dangers associated with this endeavor. The 2013 paper by Dr. Shi, Dr. Daszak and others demonstrated that a live bat coronavirus from a Yunnan sample could bind to human lung cell receptors, showing that “intermediate hosts may not be necessary for direct human infection.” That controversial 2015 experiment co-authored by a group of researchers that included Dr. Baric and Dr. Shi was carried out after they had found another bat coronavirus they suspected could infect humans, but it was difficult to cultivate. They then created that chimeric one using its spike. They showed that it, too, could infect human airway cells directly.
In October 2015, Dr. Shi’s lab sampled over 200 people living within a few miles of two Yunnan bat caves and found that six tested positive for bat coronavirus antibodies, indicating past infection. All six reported having seen bats and only 20 people in total had reported seeing bats flying close to their homes, suggesting exposure created a great risk of infection.
The research practices, however, may not have always incorporated these lessons.
While a 2017 Chinese article noted the caution of the Wuhan Institute of Virology’s workers and showed them hooded and some wearing N95 masks, later that year a Chinese state-TV story about Dr. Shi’s studies showed researchers handling bats or bat feces with their bare hands or with exposed arms. A person on her team likened a bat bite to “being jabbed with a needle.”

In a 2018 blog post that was later removed, Dr. Shi said that the job was “not as dangerous” as everyone thought. “The chance of directly infecting humans is very small,” she wrote. “In most cases only ordinary protection will be taken,” unless a bat was known to carry a virus that might infect humans. She repeated something similar in a 2018 TED Talk-style video, according to The Washington Post, noting that “simpler protection” — illustrated with slides of unmasked or surgically masked colleagues with bare hands — was appropriate because it was believed that bat pathogens usually required an intermediate host.
Dr. Shi said that all the research at the institute is done in strict accordance with biosafety standards and the lab is tested annually by a third-party institution.
The Wuhan C.D.C. also reportedly conducts research on bat-borne viruses.
One of its staff members, Tian Junhua, has developed a reputation for adventurous scientific discovery. A 2013 paper notes his team caught 155 bats in Hubei Province. The Washington Post reported that in a video released on Dec. 10, 2019, he boasted about “having visited dozens of bat caves and studied 300 types of virus vectors.” Previously, he also talked about having made mistakes in the field, like forgetting personal protective equipment and being splashed with bat urine or accidentally getting bat blood on his skin, according to The Post. And yet the World Health Organization reported that the agency denied ever storing or working with bat viruses in the lab before the pandemic.
This March the W.H.O. reported that the Wuhan C.D.C. lab “moved on 2nd December 2019 to a new location near the Huanan market.” The W.H.O. report said there were “no disruptions or incidents” during the move. Given the Chinese government’s lack of candor, that raises suspicions that lab samples, if not bats themselves, were being hauled around near the market at the time of the outbreak.
Many of these research practices weren’t deviations from international norms. A bat field researcher in the United States told me she now always wears a respirator in bat caves but that wasn’t standard practice before.
It isn’t a wild idea to suggest that field research risks setting off an outbreak. Dr. Linfa Wang, a Chinese-Australian virologist based in Singapore who frequently works with Dr. Shi and pioneered the hypothesis that bats were behind the 2003 SARS epidemic, told Nature there is a small chance that this pandemic was seeded by a researcher inadvertently getting infected by an unknown virus while collecting bat samples in a cave.
Bats could create further risks if housed in laboratories, like the risk posed by the sale of wildlife in urban markets.

On Dec. 10, Peter Daszak, who organized The Lancet letter denouncing the questioning of Covid-19’s natural origins and was announced as a member of the W.H.O. origins investigation committee last fall, insisted it was a conspiracy theory to suggest that there were live bats in labs he had collaborated with for 15 years. “That’s not how this science works,” he wrote in a tweet he later deleted. “We collect bat samples, send them to the lab. We RELEASE bats where we catch them!”
But evidence to the contrary has accumulated. An assistant researcher told a reporter that Dr. Shi took on the role of feeding the bats when students were away. Another news report in 2018 said a team led by one of her doctoral trainees “collected a full rack of swabs and bagged a dozen live bats for further testing back at the lab.” The Chinese Academy of Sciences website has listed the Wuhan institute as having at least a dozen cages for bats, and in 2018 the institute applied for a patent for a bat cage. Dr. Shi has talked about monitoring antibodies in bats over time — which would not be done in a cave. Recently, another video surfaced that reportedly showed live bats in the institute.
Just a few weeks ago, Dr. Daszak changed his claims. “I wouldn’t be surprised if,” he said, “like many other virology labs, they were trying to set up a bat colony.”
Meanwhile, no intermediary animal has yet been found, despite testing thousands of animals around Wuhan. Last month a former commissioner of the Food and Drug Administration, Scott Gottlieb, said this failure added to the evidence of a lab leak, although Dr. Daszak suggested that investigators look further, at wildlife farms in southern China.
But if bat-to-human transmission is how the spillover happened, no intermediary animal is necessary, since it could have been any interaction with a bat — by a villager or a field researcher.
Despite widespread assertions that bat viruses need an intermediary animal to spread to humans, research is not even settled on whether the palm civet spread SARS to humans from bats. We do know that palm civets amplified the outbreak once SARS arrived in the Guangdong market and that back-and-forth transmission between humans and civets was possible. However, the only widespread infected civet populations that researchers found were those at urban markets and sometimes at farms — where people are — and not in the wild. We know we can infect animals. Last year Denmark had to kill 17 million minks after they caught SARS-CoV-2 from people. It’s possible that humans were the initial intermediary animal for civets and that the cute little creatures were framed.
***
Other sources of risk were the lab activities themselves.
There has been a lot of speculation that SARS-CoV-2 was the result of genetic engineering. This hypothesis cannot be ruled out based on genomic analysis alone, and suspicion has grown because of the opaque response by Chinese authorities.

They have refused to share direct records from the lab. Dr. Shi echoed this stance in May when a group of scientists, including her co-author Dr. Baric, pushed for broader transparency. “It’s definitely not acceptable,” she emailed a reporter in response to the group’s request to see her lab’s records.
Meanwhile, throughout December 2019, Wuhan doctors suspected that a SARS-like virus was on the loose, and the local government arrested whistle-blowers, including at least one health care worker. The cover-up by Communist Party officials continued until the prominent SARS scientist Zhong Nanshan traveled to Wuhan on Jan. 18 and raised the alarm.
That said, circumstantial evidence casts some doubt on the claim that SARS-CoV-2 was bioengineered.
For instance, aspects of the virus that have made some suspect it was bioengineered could also be evidence that the virus evolved naturally. A lot of attention has been drawn to an unusual feature on its spike protein called a furin cleavage site, with which the virus can better infect a human cell. It’s one of several odd features of SARS-CoV-2 that are weird enough that even virologists who greatly doubt lab involvement told me they were shocked to see it. In fact, even beyond the furin cleavage site, SARS-CoV-2 was a virus that scientists had never seen before. Evolution can be a random accumulation of weird, novel features. For the research on viruses that scientists like Dr. Shi do for high-level scientific publications, such a combination would be incongruous. Their work usually involves examining or changing one element of a virus at a time to find out what each element does and can be made to do. If your computer conked out, for instance, you wouldn’t see what’s wrong by simultaneously changing the power source, the cable and the electrical outlet. You’d test each one individually. Having a variety of unusual elements leads to hard-to-assess results, not a paper in Nature.
But even if we put aside directed engineering, regular lab work at the Wuhan labs has raised concerns.
In 2016 the Wuhan institute reported experimenting on a live bat coronavirus that could infect human cells in a BSL-2 lab — a biosafety level that has been compared with that of a dentist’s office. Protective gear other than gloves and lab coats is usually optional at this level, and there’s often no airflow control sealing ventilation between the work area and the rest of the building. Michael Lin, an associate professor of neurobiology and bioengineering at Stanford, told me it was “an actual scandal, recorded in print,” that a SARS-like virus capable of replicating in human cells was worked on under such low safety conditions.
Just trying to culture bat viruses in the lab can create risks that the scientists may not even be aware of. While trying and failing to cultivate one strain, they might inadvertently culture another one they don’t even know about. It’s even possible, Dr. Lin told me, that viruses can coexist in a single sample and quietly recombine, giving rise to something novel but undetected. Under BSL-2 conditions or even sloppy BSL-3 conditions, researchers could get exposed to a pathogen they didn’t know existed.
Several scientists who signed The Lancet letter denouncing the consideration of anything but natural origins have since said they are more open to lab involvement. One, Bernard Roizman, an emeritus virologist at the University of Chicago with four honorary professorships from Chinese universities, said he was leaning toward believing there was a lab accident.

“I’m convinced that what happened is that the virus was brought to a lab, they started to work with it,” he told The Wall Street Journal, “and some sloppy individual brought it out.” He added, “They can’t admit they did something so stupid.”
Charles Calisher of Colorado State University, another signatory, recently told ABC News that “there is too much coincidence” to ignore the lab-leak theory and he now believes “it is more likely that it came out of that lab.”
Peter Palese, the virologist who wrote about the 1977 flu pandemic, said that “a lot of disturbing information has surfaced since The Lancet letter I signed” and that he wants an investigation to come up with answers.
Other scientists have also said they have changed their minds.
Ian Lipkin, the director of the Center for Infection and Immunity at Columbia University and a co-author of an influential article in Nature Medicine that argued in favor of a natural origin in March 2020, is also now more skeptical. “People should not be looking at bat viruses in BSL-2 labs,” he told the science reporter Donald G. McNeil Jr. last month. “My view has changed.”
Medical records of lab workers could help clarify such questions. Last July, Dr. Shi said “a possibility did not exist” that anyone associated with the institute may have gotten infected “while collecting, sampling or handling bats.” She added that it had recently tested all institute staff members and students for antibodies showing past infection by SARS-CoV-2 or SARS-related viruses and had found “zero infection” and insisted that she could rule out this possibility for all labs in Wuhan.
It’s hard to see how a careful scientist could dismiss even the slightest possibility for all labs, including those not her own. “Zero infection” would mean not a single case among the hundreds of people at the institute, even though a study found that 4.4 percent of the Wuhan population had been infected.
Later, the W.H.O. team asked for more information about the earliest Covid-19 cases in Wuhan, including anonymized but detailed patient data — something that should be standard in any outbreak origin investigation — and were denied access.

All this leaves a lot of possibilities open and a lot of confusion.
***
Since most pandemics have been due to zoonotic events, emerging from animals, is there reason to doubt lab involvement? Maybe if you look at all of human history. A better period of comparison is the time since the advent of molecular biology, when it became more likely for scientists to cause outbreaks. The 1977 pandemic was tied to research activities, while the other two pandemics that have occurred since then, AIDS and the H1N1 swine flu of 2009, were not.
Plus, once a rare event, like a pandemic, has happened, one has to consider all the potential paths to it. It’s like investigating a plane crash. Flying is usually very safe, but when a crash does happen, we don’t just say mechanical errors and pilot mistakes don’t usually lead to catastrophes and that terrorism is rare. Rather, we investigate all possible paths, including unusual ones, so we can figure out how to prevent similar events.
Perhaps the biggest question has been what to read into the location of the outbreak, a thousand miles from the closest known viral relatives yet close to a leading research institution.
Sometimes the curiosity around the location has been waved away with the explanation that labs are set up where viruses are. However, the Wuhan Institute of Virology has been where it is since 1956, doing research on agricultural and environmental microbiology under a different name. It was upgraded and began to focus on coronavirus research only after SARS. Wuhan is a metropolis with a larger population than New York City’s, not some rural outpost near bat caves. Dr. Shi said the December 2019 outbreak surprised her because she “never expected this kind of thing to happen in Wuhan, in central China.” When her lab needed a population with a lower likelihood of bat coronavirus exposure, they used Wuhan residents, noting that “inhabitants have a much lower likelihood of contact with bats due to its urban setting.”
Still, location itself is not proof, either. Plausible scenarios implicating research activities don’t rule out other options.
This week, Jesse Bloom, an associate professor at the Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Center, told me that when he recovered and analyzed a set of partial early Wuhan genetic sequences that had been removed from a genomic archive, it supported “substantial existing evidence that SARS-CoV-2 was circulating in Wuhan prior to the seafood market outbreak.” Both the early reports from Chinese scientists and the more recent W.H.O. investigation this winter found many of the early cases had no connection to the seafood market, including the earliest acknowledged case so far, on Dec. 8, 2019. So the seafood market may not have been the original location of the outbreak.
It’s also plausible that an outbreak could have started someplace else and was detected in Wuhan simply because it was a big city. Testing blood banks from across China, especially in areas near wildlife farms and bat caves, would help, but with limited exceptions, the Chinese government has not carried out such research — or allowed the sharing of the results if it has.

With so much evidence withheld, it’s hard to say anything about Covid-19’s origins with certainty, and even a genuine investigation would face challenges. Some outbreaks have never been traced to their origin.
***
But even if we are denied answers, we can still learn lessons.
Perhaps the biggest one is that we were due for a bat coronavirus outbreak, one way or another, and the research showing bat coronaviruses’ ability to jump to humans was a warning not heeded.
Scientists and government officials need to weigh the benefits and dangers of how we work with bats and viruses, in the field and the lab, especially since other public health investments may do much more to prevent a pandemic. It might be more effective to institute rigorous surveillance where threatening pathogens are known to thrive, and better prepare our institutions to react quickly and transparently to the first sign of an outbreak. Research can be weighted toward response rather than prediction; these overlap but aren’t identical. Finding a dangerous virus in a cave or a petri dish might be useful, but it’s a bit like poking a bear we are trying to avoid.
Field research on bats should have been done more carefully. Bat viruses should not be studied in BSL-2 labs, and research in BSL-3 labs should be done only under the strictest caution. Bats should be treated as a serious threat in labs. Human interactions with bats should occur under strict regulation and surveillance.
Alison Young, an investigative reporter who has long covered lab incidents, wrote that from 2015 to 2019, there were more than 450 reported accidents with pathogens that the federal government regulates because of their danger. Comparable rates of incidents were found in British labs — and research suggests lab accidents are not even always reported.
Some scientists have proposed imposing stricter controls and a stronger risk-benefit analysis for research on pathogens that could inadvertently spark pandemics. Some research may still be worth it, and there have been proposals to move such labs outside densely populated cities.
Cooperation with China on these issues is vital, including on lab safety and outbreak surveillance. Some argue that criticizing China’s response to the pandemic and the scientific practices that might have led to it will imperil that cooperation. It’s hard to see how angry op-eds could make Chinese officials more intransigent than they already are.

People are understandably wary that these claims might demonize scientists from other countries, especially given the anti-Asian racism that has abounded. But why would perpetuating this state of events be to their benefit?
After a lab accident with anthrax bacteria in the Soviet Union in 1979 that killed dozens, leading Western scientists accepted the Soviet government’s excuses, which all turned out to be lies. That doesn’t help lead to better safety standards, including those that would benefit scientists in authoritarian countries.
But a better path forward is one of true global cooperation based on mutual benefit and reciprocity. Despite the current dissembling, we should assume that the Chinese government also doesn’t want to go through this again — especially given that SARS, too, started there.
This means putting the public interest before personal ambitions and acknowledging that despite the wonders of its power, biomedical research also holds dangers.
To do this, government officials and scientists need to look at the big picture: Seek comity and truth instead of just avoiding embarrassment. Develop a framework that goes beyond blaming China, since the issues raised are truly global. And realize that the next big thing can simply mean taking great care with a lot of small details.
More on questions about the pandemic’s origin
Opinion | The Editorial Board
The World Deserves Answers From China
Jan. 20, 2021
Opinion | Bret Stephens
Media Groupthink and the Lab-Leak Theory
May 31, 2021
Opinion | Ross Do


----------



## rustybolts (26 Jun 2021)

Above it a long read but a very worthwhile one


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Wide awake by then and went downstairs to check the doors were licked.



You wouldn’t happen to live in a gingerbread house?


----------



## Lee_M (26 Jun 2021)

dodgy said:


> Joining this cabal on 2nd July, my retirement date



I think you mean you'll be applying for membership.

Many want it, few achieve it.

😉


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> I think you mean you'll be applying for membership.
> 
> Many want it, few achieve it.
> 
> 😉


First one has to contact @Dave7's Nigerian uncle who puts prospective candidates in touch with with my cousin in the Cayman Islands.

It works well...........new bikes aren't cheap these days.


----------



## pawl (26 Jun 2021)

Where is Mo?


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Where is Mo?


Somewhere between Brest and Landerneau I expect, showing those Prima Donnas how it should be done 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jun 2021)

Ok chaps and chapesses, can anyone remember the car advert where a couple go to buy a car, and as the salesman points out the various features the man says “ a bit like a xxx “ but not a xxx. I can’t remember the make of car that was being advertised.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2021)

Back from my local, full of fish & chips and Timothy Taylor's 'Landlords' beer. 
I was going to say full of 'Landlords', but the landlord is gay and that could have been misconstrued.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ok chaps and chapesses, can anyone remember the car advert where a couple go to buy a car, and as the salesman points out the various features the man says “ a bit like a xxx “ but not a xxx. I can’t remember the make of car that was being advertised.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=omAwEPbHmV0


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Back from my local, full of fish & chips and* Timothy Taylor's *'Landlords' beer.
> I was going to say full of 'Landlords', but the landlord is gay and that could have been misconstrued.


Sup it slower, they appear to be having problems.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2021)

Sat here fully stuffed with 2nds of spag bol. Say it myself, it was seriously nice.
Going to watch Wales Vs Denmark. Hope Wales win but don't give them much chance.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sup it slower, they appear to be having problems.


What? Like brewing a decent pint?


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jun 2021)

Watching the Wales game whilst supping an amazing Tiramisu Pastry Stout. Wales need to pull something out in the second half, I hope they can, but Denmark are really playing well.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Watching the Wales game whilst supping an amazing *Tiramisu Pastry Stout. *Wales need to pull something out in the second half, I hope they can, but Denmark are really playing well.



Is this predictive text or a very weird beer?


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Is this predictive text or a very weird beer?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2021)

Went for a gravel ride recce today. Found some nice tracks and trails but not the best route I've plotted. I'll have to try harder.

The strangest thing. I passed a nursery today selling Dowson's ice cream. Pulled in to see if there was a cafe. Long story short I got chatting to the owner. Turned out he used to be one of my customers.............in 1979!!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 595906


Well I'm tempted.........I'll keep an eye open for that one.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 595906


9.2


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm tempted.........I'll keep an eye open for that one.


It’s outstandingly good. I found it in the “ World Beers” aisle at a large Tesco store.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> What? Like brewing a decent pint?


As in they may close.
Treat each sup as your last.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

In't'itquiet.
Mo, Dave7 or Drago up first?


----------



## rustybolts (27 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> In't'itquiet.
> Mo, Dave7 or Drago up first?


 None of the above , Sunday morning snoozers


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2021)

Morning. Trying to muster some enthusiasm for a spin after my coffee. Not very enthusiastic and it’s a bit overcast and gloomy which isn’t helping.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2021)

Good morning good good morning good morning 
I was awake and up by 0500 but wanted to give others a chance.........so I have been sat in the conservatory while browsing sports news.
Don't know what the day bringeth, a lot depends on how MrsD is when she comes round.
I will report in later.
@Mo1959 .....MrsD thinks you are slacking


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2021)

Good Morning! A beautiful start to the day in sunny Lancashire. I've decided to head out with one of the faster club rides. I'd been umming and ahhing about this for an hour or so. Then I spotted on FB four of the fastest guys are racing today.

Not at all sure how this is going to pan out. If I've read the route correctly there's a vicious little climb towards the end. I may already be battered by then.

Need to be on the bike at 7.30 so......

🤞🤞


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2021)

Good morning people


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 .....MrsD thinks you are slacking


I am........just 16 miles this morning, but it did include a 3 mile cat 3 climb up to the dam. Just took the hybrid.











Bit of cloud still hanging over the water but quite atmospheric.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2021)

Good morning crappy hampers. I hope you old duffers (not Mo of course) are behaving yourselves.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning crappy hampers. I hope you old duffers (not Mo of course) are behaving yourselves.


Good morning Welshie, I don’t class myself as a duffer as I’ve been known to wear my cap with the peak facing backwards just like “ da Yoof “ ( that expression almost looks Welsh, but there’s too many vowels ) 
Hope the bloomers are holding up 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning Welshie, I don’t class myself as a duffer as I’ve been known to wear my cap with the peak facing backwards just like “ da Yoof “ ( that expression almost looks Welsh, but there’s too many vowels )
> Hope the bloomers are holding up 😁




It's been a tad cool here, so they come in handy for keeping me warm


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning Welshie, I don’t class myself as a duffer as I’ve been known to wear my cap with the peak facing backwards just like “ da Yoof “ ( that expression almost looks Welsh, but there’s too many vowels )
> Hope the bloomers are holding up 😁




And you being with it is a matter of oppinion only .


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And you being with it is a matter of oppinion only .


A chap I used to work with once took me to a West Indian drinking den in in inner city Brum. I was getting the eye a bit as the only honky in the place when my workmate Terry announced “ This Ja Kev, he cool “
I’ve adopted the monicker on occasion 😁


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2021)

Morning all (and @welsh dragon ) 

Cropped some taters and planted some beans yesterday, got to trim the lawns this morning - then I'll be on top of all my gardening jobs.
Sunday lunch booked at the Crown, West Down (haven't been there for about 18 months! )
Just realised - We've ate out at pubs every day for over 3 weeks now. 
Doing my bit for the struggling hospitality sector, but at around £30 a day 'tis barely justifiable and MrsD is forgetting how to cook.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, a hint of blue in the sky today.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning crappy hampers. I hope you old duffers (not Mo of course) are behaving yourselves.



Good morning, are you well?


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jun 2021)

It’s persisting down and I’m just about to head out for a run. I like running in the rain, there’s fewer people about and it’s really refreshing. I am however wimping out and wearing my lightweight OMM jacket, usually in the summer rain a singlet and shorts works better as once you’re wet you don’t get any wetter ☔️


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning, are you well?




I can't complain, well I can but Mr WD just gives me THE look


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't complain, well I can but Mr WD just gives me THE look



Thats good then.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I am however wimping out and wearing my lightweight OMM jacket,


One of my best purchases too. Keeps the rain and wind off but doesn't sweat you unless you are working really hard.


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2021)

I have risen!

Mini D's birthday today, so will be busy. Double digits!


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Mini D's birthday today, so will be busy. Double digits!



Happy Birthday Mini D, have a great day.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jun 2021)

Good morning all. A bit dull so far but good enough for cutting the grass before settling down for the TdF this afternoon.


----------



## pawl (27 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And you being with it is a matter of oppinion only .



I hope this is ok I act my shoe size not my age


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> I hope this is ok I act my shoe size not my age



Acceptable


----------



## pawl (27 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Acceptable




Thank you Much appreciated


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> I hope this is ok I act my shoe size not my age


That would be good......I would be around 7 or 7 and a half  I would do a few things bloody different that's for sure!


----------



## pawl (27 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That would be good......I would be around 7 or 7 and a half  I would do a few things bloody different that's for sure!


 
My shoe size is 10 can’t remember what I was like back in the dark ages It was70 years ago


----------



## GM (27 Jun 2021)

Morning all... Decided todays going to be a lazy day, feet up and watch the TDF hoping there's no silly spectators!

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jun 2021)

Back from my run and pleased to advise that my OMM jacket performed flawlessly - the rain stopped a couple of minutes after I stepped outside the door! I've not run for a couple of weeks and so struggled a bit, but did about 4K.
We snagged a Eurosport annual subscription for £20 a few weeks back, but still like to watch the ITV4 highlights at 7:00pm. Looking forward to the Women's TDF next year 🚴‍♂️🚴‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️🚵‍♀️🚵‍♂️


----------



## Lee_M (27 Jun 2021)

Morning all.
Got up fully intending to go for a ride this morning, but then had an attack of apathy and haven't gone.
I suspect it's to do with the difficulties I've been having with the club rides.

Ah well, f1 and indy car to look forward to


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That would be good......I would be around 7 or 7 and a half  I would do a few things bloody different that's for sure!


That would make me 11.


----------



## pawl (27 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Back from my run and pleased to advise that my OMM jacket performed flawlessly - the rain stopped a couple of minutes after I stepped outside the door! I've not run for a couple of weeks and so struggled a bit, but did about 4K.
> We snagged a Eurosport annual subscription for £20 a few weeks back, but still like to watch the ITV4 highlights at 7:00pm. Looking forward to the Women's TDF next year 🚴‍♂️🚴‍♂️🚴‍♀️🚴‍♀️🚵‍♀️🚵‍♂️



I didn’t realise until I clicked down the schedules it was on ITV four Watched on euro sport and had to put up with Carlton Kirby ramblings


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2021)

Sunday roast £7.50 at the Crown.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Jun 2021)

I like Carlton - his inane and sometimes confused ramblings make me laugh

Mine you - I can only cope for so long - given an option I go for the ITV4 bunch
partly because I can't cope with Sean Kelly as a commentator - great as a rider, great informative comments at times - but the rest of the time he drives me mad!!


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all (and @welsh dragon )
> 
> Cropped some taters and planted some beans yesterday, got to trim the lawns this morning - then I'll be on top of all my gardening jobs.
> Sunday lunch booked at the Crown, West Down (haven't been there for about 18 months! )
> ...


You could take over the cooking!


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2021)

Just overtaken 10 or 12 idiot cyclists. Wobbling all over the place, badly spaced, big beards and Free Palestine T shirts.

As we overtook I leaned out the window and shouted "stop firing rockets at Jewish children!", which seemed to chivvy them up somewhat.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Just overtaken 10 or 12 idiot cyclists. Wobbling all over the place, badly spaced, big beards and Free Palestine T shirts.
> 
> As we overtook I leaned out the window and shouted "stop firing rockets at Jewish children!", which seemed to chivvy them up somewhat.


There are opposing arguments, but this is not the place for them.


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2021)

I was doing nothing more than regaling you with the juicy details of something that had just happened to me. Clearly and obviously no attempt to start a political discourse, so im unsure why you felt the need to comment thus, particularly as the forum has a rule against backseat moderation.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> There are opposing arguments, but this is not the place for them.



Definitely.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2021)

Went out with the club's fastest group today. Got dropped on two climbs, despite PBs on both, but otherwise hung in there for a very respectable 18.7avg back to the meet point. 80 miles. Rather chuffed. All are at least 17 years younger.

I now have to cut the grass while my legs still work!


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Went out with the club's fastest group today. Got dropped on two climbs, despite PBs on both, but otherwise hung in there for a very respectable 18.7avg back to the meet point. 80 miles. Rather chuffed. All are at least 17 years younger.
> 
> I now have to cut the grass while my legs still work!


Were you wearing a Free Palestine T shirt by any chance...?


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2021)

Well, great barbecue. 3 burgers, 2 kebabs, 3 pints of Guinness and counting.


----------



## rustybolts (27 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Morning all.
> Got up fully intending to go for a ride this morning, but then had an attack of apathy and haven't gone.
> I suspect it's to do with the difficulties I've been having with the club rides.
> 
> Ah well, f1 and indy car to look forward to


Are you a Lewis or a Max supporter ? Verstappen that is , as opposed to Max Chilton who has not done much since moving to Indy car although he is going to do some oval races now I believe


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2021)

As I only take shoe size 4.5 to a 5, I am a lost cause I fear.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> As I only take shoe size 4.5 to a 5, I am a lost cause I fear.


Barely even at school yet!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Barely even at school yet!




Maybe that's why my spelling is so bad.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2021)

Just watching a programme on BBC2 about Tasmania. Apparently there is an Ant whose venom is so powerful it can kill a human. Yet another good reason why we sent all the convicts there.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just watching a programme on BBC2 about Tasmania. Apparently there is an Ant whose venom is so powerful it can kill a human. Yet another good reason why we sent all the convicts there.


Are you allowed to say that in here?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you allowed to say that in here?




Only if I say it very very quietly so only you can hear


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2021)

Whatever you do, don't mention anyrhong controversial, even in passing, or the self appointed thread stasi will be all over you like Angela Merkel at a sausage eating festival.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Whatever you do, don't mention anyrhong controversial, even in passing, or the self appointed thread stasi will be all over you like Angela Merkel at a sausage eating festival.




Sausage eating festival


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2021)

Did anyone watch the TDF today. Twas a bit exciting


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Did anyone watch the TDF today. Twas a bit exciting


Yep. Powerful finish for whatshisname. I am hopeless at remembering the names apart from the most well known ones. Lol. 

Countryfile now for a bit of easy watching and see what the week’s weather holds in store.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Powerful finish for whatshisname. I am hopeless at remembering the names apart from the most well known ones. Lol.
> 
> Countryfile now for a bit of easy watching and see what the week’s weather holds in store.




Snap


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Powerful finish for whatshisname. I am hopeless at remembering the names apart from the most well known ones. Lol.
> 
> Countryfile now for a bit of easy watching and see what the week’s weather holds in store.


Just finished watching it, wow, whathisname verses thingummy is going to be some contest


----------



## Paulus (27 Jun 2021)

Raymond Poulidor's grandson.


----------



## Lee_M (27 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Are you a Lewis or a Max supporter ? Verstappen that is , as opposed to Max Chilton who has not done much since moving to Indy car although he is going to do some oval races now I believe



More of a Lando Norris and George Russell supporter, than either, but very pleased Lewis is having to fight for a change. 

Max Chilton has been very poor in Indy car, Grosjean has been much better and even Kevin Magnussen was doing as well on his one off drive last week until his car gave up.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Jun 2021)

Firstly - certainly a Lewis fan

But Lando is working his way up there - and George look like a contender


BUT

reason for coming here was for a reasoned debate on this
https://metro.co.uk/2021/06/27/chef-reveals-recipe-for-bread-steak-and-people-are-confused-14835631/

WHAT THE ACTUAL *******
it is posh cheese on toast

maybe @Drago would like to give a comparison to his BBQ above

give me a burger cooked over Lewis's exhaust 
(No - stop giggling at the back - we know who you are!!!)


----------



## Paulus (27 Jun 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Firstly - certainly a Lewis fan
> 
> But Lando is working his way up there - and George look like a contender
> 
> ...


It's just wrong to call it steak.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just watching a programme on BBC2 about Tasmania. Apparently there is an Ant whose venom is so powerful it can kill a human. Yet another good reason why we sent all the convicts there.


I long ago lost the desire to visit Australia when I discovered the number of nasty biting things they have.......one more to add to the list!


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I long ago lost the desire to visit Australia when I discovered the number of nasty biting things they have.......one more to add to the list!


Just think of all those open roads just waiting to be cycled on though.


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just think of all those open roads just waiting to be cycled on though.


What about the Road Trains on those open roads . 😱


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> What about the Road Trains on those open roads .


They keep them on certain roads. So long as he stays off those, he'd be fine.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe that's why my spelling is so bad.



It can't be any worse than mine.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> More of a Lando Norris and George Russell supporter, than either, but very pleased Lewis is having to fight for a change.
> 
> Max Chilton has been very poor in Indy car, Grosjean has been much better and even Kevin Magnussen was doing as well on his one off drive last week until his car gave up.



Both Lando and George are potential future stars, its good to see Lewis with a fight on his hands, but I do wonder if the changes coming in next season are affecting this seasons car development and the fight for the championship.


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## rustybolts (27 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> More of a Lando Norris and George Russell supporter, than either, but very pleased Lewis is having to fight for a change.
> 
> Max Chilton has been very poor in Indy car, Grosjean has been much better and even Kevin Magnussen was doing as well on his one off drive last week until his car gave up.


I thought Ricciardo would swamp Lando but its quite the opposite ! Danny Ric must be losing confidence but he puts out a brave face . Lewis will have to pull a rabbit out of the hat for next Sunday , 18 points down. Hope George gets a good run of reliability next Sunday and manages a point for Williams . He is a great prospect for the future . Chilton's Dad bankrolls his career I think. Grosjean has constant paint in his burned hands, saw him chatting to Kevin at Road America and telling him ( on YouTube )


----------



## rustybolts (27 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> There are opposing arguments, but this is not the place for them.


Exactly , lets stick to non controversial stuff , don't want anybody else taking umbrage or storming off in a huff ! The Tasmanian Devil could be offended if the toxic Tasmanian ants are regarded as fiercer than he. We should burn all Little Britain episodes , all Fawlty Towers , Benny Hill, Spike Milligan etc Any statue of John Cleese should be pulled down
(69) Down with This Sort of Thing. Careful Now. | Father Ted - YouTube


----------



## rustybolts (27 Jun 2021)

FFS !!! Jeeeeez !! Alf Garnett will be spinning in his grave


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2021)

You lot are still doing your pro cycling spoilers! Fortunately, in this case I watched the stage highlights _BEFORE_ checking out this thread! 

I got a nice lumpy Devon ride in yesterday with my cycling pal. We had aimed to do 50 km but I promised to get back in time to help prepare the evening meal so we took a shortcut once I noticed our average speed dropping. We then got back only 3 minutes later than promised. 

Today we cycled to Exeter in overcast, cool conditions, then took the excellent cycle path to Exmouth to check out my niece's new house. 

Exeter looks like the kind of place I could enjoy living in. Big enough to to be interesting, small enough not to be scary, easy to safely escape from by bike, wonderful scenery all around, and good rail links...

The weather turned on us as we arrived in Exmouth. We got wet trying to find the right road. There was an amusing but embarrassing incident when we stood in a doorway to shelter from the rain while asking Google for directions. We heard someone ask very politely if we would mind not standing on their doorstep because they were trying to get out of the rain! 

We soon found out where we had gone wrong and called in at chez niece. It is a doer-upper, and quite a challenge for a single woman in her mid-20s, but it will be great once the work is finished. 

It stopped raining while we were there but started drizzling again as we set off back. 5 minutes later it was proper rain. 2 minutes after that it got worse. Within 10 minutes it was absolutely torrential and it stayed like until we had got beyond Exeter. This picture was taken in a brief lull!!! 







If you are wondering why I am wearing long socks... I am not - they are 'compression sleeves'. 

If you are wondering why I wear compression sleeves, compare the sizes of my calf muscles... You can clearly see how swollen the one in my damaged left leg is compared to the one on the right. Without compression it gets worse. 

One of those rides that you are glad to finish, but also glad to have done. A flat 61 km.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You lot are still doing your pro cycling spoilers! Fortunately, in this case I watched the stage highlights _BEFORE_ checking out this thread!
> 
> I got a nice lumpy Devon ride in yesterday with my cycling pal. We had aimed to do 50 km but I promised to get back in time to help prepare the evening meal so we took a shortcut once I noticed our average speed dropping. We then got back only 3 minutes later than promised.
> 
> ...


We've had no rain up these parts. Overcast, but ne'er a drop has fallen.

You left the good stuff behind.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> We've had no rain up these parts. Overcast, but ne'er a drop has fallen.
> 
> You left the good stuff behind.


The forecast is changing rapidly here now. We might get thunderstorms, or the weather could settle down until the end of the week. 🤞


----------



## rustybolts (28 Jun 2021)

Could not sleep and watched a DVD of Fawlty towers , absolutely hilarious still after all these years . Laughter is the best medicine


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Could not sleep and watched a DVD of Fawlty towers , absolutely hilarious still after all these years . Laughter is the best medicine


Been up since 4 too. Faffing on the ipad playing games and browsing. Be as well to get out for a walk soon I think.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been up since 4 too. Faffing on the ipad playing games and browsing. Be as well to get out for a walk soon I think.


I also got up at 0400, had a wee wee and managed to dose till 0500.
Done washing up etc lots of bitty things to do including getting paint and wall paper for the bathroom.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I also got up at 0400, had a wee wee and managed to dose till 0500.
> Done washing up etc lots of bitty things to do including getting paint and wall paper for the bathroom.


Paint, and Wallpaper. Steady on! That sounds like w***!


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2021)

I have risen!

Was planning to do the lawn and tidy up the garden today, but rain has already stopped play.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2021)

Pleasant wander done. Half trail and half road. I often think it's the best part of the day for some early sun and nice light before it gets more hazy later.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning all.


Makes an unusual change getting it nicer up here


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Paint, and Wallpaper. Steady on! That sounds like w***!


I am only buying it 
I have a decorator coming to do the w**k


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Dull, grey and damp here today.
There will be some damp dog walking first then-------
I will be out and about on the bike to the local shops for some fresh produce.
Looks like it is a TDF and football in front of the telly kind of day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, a bit cloudier than yesterday. Another morning potter followed by another TdF afternoon.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2021)

Hokay, looks like today will be a morning of bass practice, a light lunch, and an afternoon of reading.

Forecast looks a little better tomorrow, so i will attacsk the garden then and resume semi demolishing the garage.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2021)

Morning all you old duffers. Hissing down here so a day of slobbing for me


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2021)

Good morning. The sun is on its way and the clouds are clearing. 14⁰ so looks promising. Why is it after a hard ride I don't sleep like the dead? Awake at 4.00am back to bed at 6.00 about five minutes before Mrs P put the radio on as she woke early......GRRRRR! Anyway managed to doze till 7.30.

Off for a Monday Meander with the aging bunch who should know better. One of my pals said he would come if he could walk - at 64 he PBd a TT25 yesterday with 67:12. Another buddy on the same TT rode 58:10 at 71 

The cost of cafés is getting out of control. I'm taking sandwiches on short rides from today.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am only buying it
> I have a decorator coming to do the w**k



Phew! That is a relief, I was quite concerned for you


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Raining here. The gardens need it. 
Off for a bit of shopping this morning, then nothing much planned after that.


ColinJ said:


> This picture was taken in a brief lull!!!
> 
> View attachment 596138


Is that the Prospect Inn off your right shoulder?
Been in there a few times.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. The sun is on its way and the clouds are clearing. 14⁰ so looks promising. Why is it after a hard ride I don't sleep like the dead? Awake at 4.00am back to bed at 6.00 about five minutes before Mrs P put the radio on as she woke early......GRRRRR! Anyway managed to doze till 7.30.
> 
> Off for a Monday Meander with the aging bunch who should know better. One of my pals said he would come if he could walk - at 64 he PBd a TT25 yesterday with 67:12. Another buddy on the same TT rode 58:10 at 71
> 
> The cost of cafés is getting out of control. I'm taking sandwiches on short rides from today.



I've always been the same, I could never sleep after a hard ride, I'd close my eyes and all I'd see was the road, I had no appetite either.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jun 2021)

Bonjour Mesdames, Messieurs et Mesdemoiselles.  Sunny weather here and I have a new motto: What can be done today can also be done tomorrow. And that applies to decorating I started last week and should be getting on with it but retirement is making me lazy.
Have a good day every one.


----------



## pawl (28 Jun 2021)

Morning all Raining here Forcast for the rest of the week looks ok
Just taken the car in for its MOT Fingers crossed.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jun 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour Mesdames, Messieurs et Mesdemoiselles.  Sunny weather here and I have a new motto: What can be done today can also be done tomorrow. And that applies to decorating I started last week and should be getting on with it but retirement is making me lazy.
> Have a good day every one.



lazy?, no, relaxed  like the new motto


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Is that the Prospect Inn off your right shoulder?
> 
> Been in there a few times.


It could be. I wasn't really paying attention to anything much other than not riding into the Exe. At times the path next to it actually looked like the river itself! 

There were lots of little pubs that would have appealed to me if I were still a drinker. 

We stopped briefly for that photograph to remind us just how bad the rain was. My pal was standing under cover beside a man who was very amused that I was standing in the rain rather than sheltering with them. It would not have made any difference - I was so wet by then that extra rain made no difference! 

I had to pour water out of my shoes when we got back! 

I am going to get up now to check if there is a break in the rain. If there is I will skip breakfast and go for a short pre-lunch, pre-next-deluge ride!


----------



## postman (28 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> You learn something new.Didn’t know Elvis Presley rode a 🚴🏽


No no no soooo wrong The King was and still is Denis Law.


----------



## Lee_M (28 Jun 2021)

morning all.

she who must be obeyed has gone off to a funeral today, so I had a day of pottering planned. Until I walked into the office to see the laptop bulging, I suspect the battery is about to destroy itself, so raplidy trying to save data before I unplug it


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2021)

Slightly tempted to have a bimble but decided to spray the weeds in the garden/drive instead. It was badly needing it. It’s quite a big knapsack sprayer though which is heavy when full. I have to put it on the doorstep then sit down to get it on then struggle to stand up  It digs into my shoulders too, especially the one with the plate in. Maybe leaving it so late it might not need done again.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2021)

I have done the shopping after a short bimble, and now the rain is pouring down. 
The Tour is on the tellybox .


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I've always been the same, I could never sleep after a hard ride, I'd close my eyes and all I'd see was the road, I had no appetite either.


When I used to do long rides , 8- 10 hours in the saddle. Mrs JK would complain my legs we’re still pedaling while I slept.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> I have done the shopping after a short bimble, and now the rain is pouring down.
> The Tour is on the tellybox .


I’ve decided just to chill out and watch it.


----------



## 12boy (28 Jun 2021)

Mrs 12 is amazing. It sure looks like her chemo is clearing up her lungs and she is much more active than she has been for a very long time. The chemo is no fun but getting air in her lungs is overshadowing that.
Went for a short ride yesterday and the cycling part was great but the the Al splint on my fingers not so much. I will do it again in a little while. We have clear blue skies today and it may rain this afternoon. It has been a wet week and it has been great not watering.
I need to replace the ducting for the dryer so that is another task for today. Got the stuff last night but thought it better to do fresh today.
Be well and safe and drop by for a coffee or tea if you are in my 'hood.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jun 2021)

@12boy, I have a question for you. Are they showing the TdF live on TV in your part of the world?


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2021)

I've been out this afternoon, just down the local pound shop for some bits and pieces, its the first time I've further than the corner shop since Friday.  I've also been catching up with The Handmaids Tale, its on its fourth series and I recon its about done.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2021)

Crikey. They're dropping like nobodies business in the TDF


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been out this afternoon, just down the local pound shop for some bits and pieces, its the first time I've further than the corner shop since Friday.  I've also been catching up with The Handmaids Tale, its on its fourth series and I recon its about done.


How much do bits and pieces cost at the pound shop ??


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How much do bits and pieces cost at the pound shop ??



Most of then are only a pound, but some of them are a bit dearer. The shop is in a former cinema,The Lyric, my Good Lady remembers going there when she was a small girl, they used to do the Saturday morning films for the kids.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Most of then are only a pound, but some of them are a bit dearer. The shop is in a former cinema,The Lyric, my Good Lady remembers going there when she was a small girl, they used to do the Saturday morning films for the kids.


Bet that didn't cost her a pound


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Bet that didn't cost her a pound


ABC Minors use to cost 6d on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Crikey. They're dropping like nobodies business in the TDF


Some bad ones there.
Wiggins was just saying that the pressure to win is now so great and they are instructed to take bigger risks.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> ABC Minors use to cost 6d on a Saturday morning.


Yep....6d to get in and 3d for a bag of sweets......that was my pocket money for the week gone.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yep....6d to get in and 3d for a bag of sweets......that was my pocket money for the week gone.



ooh I used to get a whole shilling (5p).

1 1/2d bus there
3d sweets
6d cinema
1 1/2d bus fare home

happy days


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> ooh I used to get a whole shilling (5p).
> 
> 1 1/2d bus there
> 3d sweets
> ...


Oooh you were one one them rich kids


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jun 2021)

How much worse can this get ??


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Some bad ones there.
> Wiggins was just saying that the pressure to win is now so great and they are instructed to take bigger risks.




I wouldn't be surprised if 1 or 2 don't manage to start tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> How much worse can this get ??
> View attachment 596240




Seems the delta variant has taken over now. Males you wonder what next


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2021)

Dr Alice is on tonight @Drago . It's on the PBS America channel. It's programme called The Celtic tomb. If you have that channel, you mighr want to watch it.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

[QUOTE="welsh dragon, post: 6454289, Males you wonder what next 
[/QUOTE]
What do you have against us males ?
Clean language only please.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> [QUOTE="welsh dragon, post: 6454289, Males you wonder what next


What do you have against us males ?
Clean language only please.
[/QUOTE]


See? I told Mo my spelling was rubbish.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> ooh I used to get a whole shilling (5p).
> 
> 1 1/2d bus there
> 3d sweets
> ...


In the late 60's my trip to the Saturday morning flicks was--
6d bus fare
1 shilling entry 
6d for a hotdog 
6d bus home.
2/6 for several hours out of my mums way.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jun 2021)

I bet some of those banned from visiting Scotland by Sturgeon will now be feeling like they’ve dodged a few bullets


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2021)

If I'm ever a very rich man I will pay either Wimbledon or the TDF to move their event to another date.

That way I won't have to suffer wall to wall tennis while the TDF is on.

Come on Andy........


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> If I'm ever a very rich man I will pay either Wimbledon or the TDF to move their event to another date.
> 
> That way I won't have to suffer wall to wall tennis while the TDF is on.
> 
> Come on Andy........


That guy is just not in the same class as Murray.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That guy is just not in the same class as Murray.


Hmmmm.......... Murray has lost six straight games to go from 5-0 up to 6-5 down!


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm.......... Murray has lost six straight games to go from 5-0 up to 6-5 down!


I turned over from the football to watch him win, and he lost the remaining games. So I turned back to the footy.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2021)

Oh God. Another set. Can I have an early might please?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh God. Another set. Can I have an early might please?


I turned over to watch Holby and thought it might have been finished when I went back. 

Roof coming over so he will get a breather. He’s not actually my favourite player even although he’s a Scot. Just never quite took to him for some reason.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmm.......... Murray has lost six straight games to go from 5-0 up to 6-5 down!


Yes.....incredible
And France are losing one nil.


----------



## carpiste (28 Jun 2021)

Sorry but I`m retired!
Not enough time to be wasting it watching tennis (I thought it died with Bjorg and McEnroe) or Holby!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That guy is just not in the same class as Murray.


Can I change my mind


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2021)

carpiste said:


> Sorry but I`m retired!
> Not enough time to be wasting it watching tennis (I thought it died with Bjorg and McEnroe) or Holby!


Welcome to the persons of leisure section.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2021)

carpiste said:


> Sorry but I`m retired!
> Not enough time to be wasting it watching tennis (I thought it died with Bjorg and McEnroe) or Holby!


I thought it died with Fred Perry......


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2021)

Bugger, I turned over to see how Murrey Mint was doing, turned back and France have scored twice.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> I thought it died with Fred Perry......


You mean he played tennis as well , I thought he just made Polo shirts .


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> Bugger, I turned over to see how Murrey Mint was doing, turned back and France have scored twice.


Yep....me to.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2021)

Well he did it in the end. Hopefully have a recovery day.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2021)

Please don’t start yer greetin if you get interviewed! 😭


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2021)

carpiste said:


> Sorry but I`m retired!
> Not enough time to be wasting it watching tennis (I thought it died with Bjorg and McEnroe) or Holby!


If I give you Mrs P's number could you WhatsApp her and explain this.

I'm meant to waste my time watching cycling!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> You mean he played tennis as well , I thought he just made Polo shirts .


Nah, he played tennis not polo.......


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2021)

Mrs P has put the football on and said "ooh perhaps we ought to watch that!!!"

Have we got a Paul tears his hair out emoji.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yep....me to.


You scored, twice!!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Well he did it in the end. Hopefully have a recovery day.


Him or you?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Him or you?


him. Lol


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> him. Lol


Thought I'd check. Over excitement and all that...


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2021)

Nice sky tonight.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice sky tonight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 596296


Why portrait?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why portrait?


Get more sky in


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page Lol


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Get more sky in


Couldn't you have moved a bit further back.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you have moved a bit further back.


Nope, took it out the window.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope, took it out the window.


Not even outside, I don't know. 
It'll be a delay timer before you know it.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2021)

Off to bed in the hope of sleeping better than last night


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Off to bed in the hope of sleeping better than last night


Sithi


----------



## 12boy (28 Jun 2021)

I don't have any way to watch it live. Couldn't watch it dead, either.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2021)

12boy said:


> I don't have any way to watch it live. Couldn't watch it dead, either.


Hopefully it'll be a while before you report back on that second part.


----------



## rustybolts (29 Jun 2021)

Good morning all , heading out on a gentle 10k run , summer mornings are short , making the most of the daylight . Will go back to bed after for a nice kip ! Weather forecast is very good in emerald isle for next few days, yesterday was a hot sunny experience. My goodness total carnage at TDF ! latter day day gladiators . Sad to see G Thomas on the floor and Chris Froome .


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2021)

Hello! Weather? Hard to say. Overnight rain and now sort of grey and neither one thing nor the other. Forecast is  and a very pleasant 19/20⁰

Today? It's granddaughter minding day which means in an hour I must shower, dress and get out the door to collect her. 'Tis also housework day which means an exhausting three hour blitz when Mrs P takes granddaughter swimming.

Granddaughter is learning to eat solids. We all remember how that one works out!!!!! 

Tuesdays are becoming a bit like going to w***


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Yesterday promised rain and thunderstorms but turned out warm and sunny.
Today’s wet, I managed a 14k walk yesterday and the legs are a tad sore. 
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2021)

A quick hello.
I slept heavy and woke at 0630 (naughty boy ).
Off on my Aldi dash soon and maybe B&Q after that as I need paint for the bathroom.
Wallpaper decision made I will nip to the shop and order it.
THEN......Lidl as they do some great bread. Lunch will be crusty bread with Wiltshire ham.

Not sure about watching the tdf.....I don't like blood sports


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jun 2021)

Good morning all.
Another cloudy start to the day. 
Out with muttley soon for a long walk. 
The cats have been fed and have gone out to do cat things for the day.
I shall have poached eggs on toast for breakfast. 
A bimble on the bike later and then settle down to watch the tour, hopefully there will be no more carnage today. And then there is a football game to watch.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, a bit grey currently but forecast to brighten up.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2021)

From my facebook page this morning, Lol.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Doggie walk and then a stroll down to the village for a newspaper this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2021)

Morning. Well it is rather damp and moist here to say the least with heavy rain. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## pawl (29 Jun 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello! Weather? Hard to say. Overnight rain and now sort of grey and neither one thing nor the other. Forecast is  and a very pleasant 19/20⁰
> 
> Today? It's granddaughter minding day which means in an hour I must shower, dress and get out the door to collect her. 'Tis also housework day which means an exhausting three hour blitz when Mrs P takes granddaughter swimming.
> 
> ...




Projectile vomit Uck i


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2021)

Morning. I had thought about an early bimble and even had the cycling gear on but on having another look over towards the hills, the mist and low cloud were coming down quickly so changed my mind and walked instead. Not sure if I will muster the enthusiasm for a spin later or not.

Little old bridge at the side of the road I was walking.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2021)

Busy busy busy.
As promised........
At Aldi for 0800.
Then B&Q for paint
Next was Lidl for a Gi loaf 
Then collected wall paper
Next was visit to the auntie
Back home now munching on olives with feta cheese in garlic.


----------



## gavroche (29 Jun 2021)

Salut tout le monde. Skirting boards and door frames had a second coat and wall ready for wallpapering but not today. Cloudy but warm today. Might go for a short ride after the TdF depending on how I feel by then. 
Mrs G said yesterday that we are going to pothole county a week today to help our daughter with the move. Decorators are in at the moment so it will be all fresh and new then. No point in taking my bike as I won't have time to use it. Don't know how long we are going for this time, probably a week or 10 days. Retirement can be quite demanding.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2021)

I visited three garden centres this morning, I'll be in the garden this afternoon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jun 2021)

Cleaned the house, made tonight’s tea, strimmed the garden. Sun has now appeared so will go for a little potter this afternoon.
And in other news, the Manchester travel ban has been lifted.


----------



## 12boy (29 Jun 2021)

Off to the dentist for a tooth clean. Then maybe a mow or a bike ride or both. We will have perfect weather, with cool nights and 26C days for the next 7 days. Tonight will be cashew chicken with Chard, snow peas and Bok Choi from the garden as a stir fry side dish. Yum yum.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2021)

This Devon cottage is doing my head in... _literally_! I have walloped my head on low door frames about 20 times now. I feel like wandering about wearing my cycling helmet, but apart from looking daft, it also makes me even taller and therefore more likely to collide.

When I remember to, I walk around in a stoop, but that is aggravating my bad back.

Just awaiting in for the big family reunion now. I was hoping to sneak a quick ride in beforehand but it wasn't possible. I'm hoping that they may want to watch the football later and that the big meal is planned for after the game finishes. If so, my pal Carrie and I will nip out and do 25-30 km of Devon lanes.

Before the guests arrive and need to be escorted to the rear garden, I am trying to sort out a gunged up (by software) laptop. It has over 60% CPU usage all of the time, and sometimes 90-100% even when just sat there supposedly doing nothing. It had multiple competing antivirus products so I have now sent McAfee to join its maker... I am currently busy doing a big Win10 upgrade, having noticed that the last attempt was in 2020 and that had failed! Ah - the big download is complete at last. I had better get back to it.

Catch you later!


----------



## pawl (29 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I visited three garden centres this morning, I'll be in the garden this afternoon.




You didn’t happen to see any bags of meal worms on your travels.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> You didn’t happen to see any bags of meal worms on your travels.



Unfortunately I wasn't looking for meal worms and didn't spot any on the way round.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2021)

@ColinJ DON’T READ THIS! Spoiler alert. 


Phew. It’s roasting here. I took the hybrid for 25 miles and just got back in time to catch the end of todays stage. Chuffed for Mark Cavendish but I always feel sorry for the loan breakaway rider getting caught too.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jun 2021)

Turned out nice. Took in Black Springs and Red Moss. Close to the bank the reservoir at Black Springs was swarming with tadpoles.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2021)

Didn't Cav do well. I'm really glad he won a stage.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Didn't Cav do well. I'm really glad he won a stage.



I didn’t want to know that, I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I didn’t want to know that, I haven't seen it yet.




Oops sorry


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2021)

Ah! Twice in my lifetime. 

First 70 minutes I was driving granddaughter home and coming back myself. Nothing on the roads at all.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jun 2021)

Apparently, there's been a football match on somewhere.


----------



## pawl (29 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Didn't Cav do well. I'm really glad he won a stage.



Brilliant


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2021)

I am deeply deeply sorry and am travelling on my knees. Nothing else I can do.


----------



## rustybolts (29 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> @ColinJ DON’T READ THIS! Spoiler alert.
> 
> 
> Phew. It’s roasting here. I took the hybrid for 25 miles and just got back in time to catch the end of todays stage. Chuffed for Mark Cavendish but I always feel sorry for the loan breakaway rider getting caught too.


Mark is amazing , spanning 13 years of TDF wins .. 31 wow ! first in 2008 ., what a legend that man is


----------



## pawl (29 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Morning all Raining here Forcast for the rest of the week looks ok
> Just taken the car in for its MOT Fingers crossed.


Car passed MOT YIPPEE


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page tonight.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2021)

Maybe rain was the least of your worries, for some on here today.
Date & time: 
06:24:22 UTC, 1 hour behind BST.
29th Jun 2021 
Magnitude: 0.8
Depth: 11.0 km
Epicenter:
Latitude: 52.272°N 
Longitude: 3.376°WW

Also known as Llandrindod Wells, Powys.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2021)

I got as far as the TdF warning and managed to avoid reading the spoilers this time, unlike my pal who got sent the stage result by some kindly person elsewhere! She told me it was a spectacular finish but left me to watch it ignorant of what to expect.

My friend watched the football with everyone else while I nipped out for a quick 20 km of Devon lanes.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2021)

Unless Chorley Paul is lurking in the shadows I am 1st today.
Lay in bed at 0500, wide awake, so decided to get up.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2021)

Reflecting on why I awake at stupid 0'clock I think we need heavier/darker curtains. This is the downstairs, extension bedroom that MrsD is having to use it so I have joined her. 
MrsD is being taken out by her sister. If I am in the mood I may walk to the pub as I fancy a pint of real ale.
Just enjoying a coffee while contemplating a few jobs that need doing.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Unless Chorley Paul is lurking in the shadows I am 1st today.
> Lay in bed at 0500, wide awake, so decided to get up.


I was too busy looking at the weather forecast first before I came here. Lol


Another overcast and murky start but sunny later again. Bit of a headache so hope a walk in the fresh air will clear it.


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2021)

I have risen!

Out on the kayak today.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks, I've had an E-Mail from the Post Code Lottery? Apparently I've won a prize? In a prize draw? I shall have to carefully investigate, I do play the Postcode Lottery and haven't won for several years. But my first job this morning will be to load my Good Ladies tablet dispenser.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2021)

Good morning all early risers.
A dull overcast morning here.
Fresh fruit salad and Greek yogurt for breakfast. 
I am now waiting in for the fortnightly sainsburys delivery. 7-8am.
All the usual things to do today. The grass needs cutting but it's too wet for that, so a domestics day.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, I've had an E-Mail from the Post Code Lottery? Apparently I've won a prize? In a prize draw? I shall have to carefully investigate, I do play the Postcode Lottery and haven't won for several years. But my first job this morning will be to load my Good Ladies tablet dispenser.


Good morning Dave from your best friend down south.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2021)

Morning all 

Bit of a Numbnuts day today. Not much on.
Apparently, our football team has beaten some Johnny Foreigners and there's going to be rejoicing in the streets. 
Didn't Cav do well?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2021)

Morning. Dull overcast and misty here, but enough about Mr WD.

I play the postcode lottery and the max i have won is £75.00 I win £10.00 now and again.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2021)

Good morning folks,
Having watched the ITV 4 highlights of yesterdays TDF I was delighted to see Cav winning the stage ( I stay clear of this Forum so as to avoid any spoilers ) You could see that the cyclists from opposing teams were delighted with his win, heartwarming stuff.
This evening we're down the Park again for grandparent duty while mummy and her friends go for a run, if the weather holds we might have a mini picnic afterwards.
Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jun 2021)

Good morning all, another grey start here. A little potter this morning and perhaps watch a bit of tennis this afternoon.
After noticing all the tadpoles yesterday I’ve been googling. I found a page from the south of England (Sussex) saying that sometimes they stay as tadpoles all summer and may even over winter as tadpoles to give them a head start for the following year. I presume the same applies up here. I use that path quite often so will be having a good look at the water’s edge from now on.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Dull overcast and misty here, but enough about Mr WD.
> 
> I play the postcode lottery and the max i have won is £75.00 I win £10.00 now and again.
> 
> Stay safe folks


I do the occasional Euro millions , but mainly I anticipate my Premium Bonds coming up with the "Big One" So far it has been a steady stream of £25 prizes, with one £50. Only a couple of days to go until the next draw 🤞


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I do the occasional Euro millions , but mainly I anticipate my Premium Bonds coming up with the "Big One" So far it has been a steady stream of £25 prizes, with one £50. Only a couple of days to go until the next draw 🤞



I have been quite lucky with the premium bonds as well. I've won about £175 in the last 6 months not a huge amount but a hell of a lot more than the interest rate from banks.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2021)

First job done, tablets sorted.


----------



## gavroche (30 Jun 2021)

Bonjour. so far. Mrs G mentioned wallpaper shopping today as she doesn't like the one she got from Amazon. The excitement is killing me.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning, Lol.


----------



## Lee_M (30 Jun 2021)

Morning all, woke up yesterday with a sore throat and heavy chest, same today plus no voice.

I'll be doing a covid test later, but fairly confident it isn't covid as my symptoms don't really match and I've had both vaccinations.

Wish me luck


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Morning all, woke up yesterday with a sore throat and heavy chest, same today plus no voice.
> 
> I'll be doing a covid test later, but fairly confident it isn't covid as my symptoms don't really match and I've had both vaccinations.
> 
> Wish me luck


There now seems to a few cold like bugs about. My son felt unwell the other week with the same symptoms, did the lateral flow test which was negative, felt worse a couple of days later so got the PCR test which was also negative.
Better to find out though.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning Dave from your best friend down south.


NO I’m his best friend from down south .


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, I've had an E-Mail from the Post Code Lottery? *Apparently I've won a prize?* In a prize draw? I shall have to carefully investigate, I do play the Postcode Lottery and haven't won for several years. But my first job this morning will be to load my Good Ladies tablet dispenser.


You've won the "big one".


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2021)

I wonder if people that got Covid19 also had these bugs as well but they were hidden by Covid19. Anything is possible I suppose. Now that so many have been jabbed the usual bugs are showing up.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2021)

Just had a stroll down the village to pick up a newspaper, some stamps and a couple of sarnies.
Perfect Devon day here - 21° and .
Traffic was busy through the village and every other person in the shops was a Grockle. 
Took a couple of piccies on my way back.
















This new build went on the market the other week and sold in a couple of days.
No garden or garage, 4 bed detached and a poxy coloured front door - £600K. 
We watched it being built over the last couple of years. Not impressed.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just had a stroll down the village to pick up a newspaper, some stamps and a couple of sarnies.
> Perfect Devon day here - 21° and .
> Traffic was busy through the village and every other person in the shops was a Grockle.
> Took a couple of piccies on my way back.
> ...


Wow, obviously paying for location and not much else. You would get the same for half that up here.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow, obviously paying for location and not much else. You would get the same for half that up here.


Probably bought by some DFL.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2021)

This one is up just now. More typical for up here. Looks decent, but no garage.

https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=1be4da3b985dca2555afad50349ee2ce


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Reflecting on why I awake at stupid 0'clock I think we need heavier/darker curtains. This is the downstairs, extension bedroom that MrsD is having to use it so I have joined her.


This is a 3 bedroom cottage but there is a downstairs office which has temporarily been turned into a guest bedroom for me. I think that it will become a guest bedroom/office in the future with a sofa bed replacing the camp bed that I am using.

The problem that I noticed immediately is that the room has a double-glazed door with a large window to a backyard. Daylight would have been streaming in through that 4 or 5 hours before I wanted to wake up. At some point a curtain will probably be hung on the inside of the doorway but as a temporary measure I ripped pages out of a newspaper and sellotaped them over the pane of glass! That has been fine, letting just a gentle glow through.



Tenkaykev said:


> Having watched the ITV 4 highlights of yesterdays TDF I was delighted to see Cav winning the stage ( I stay clear of this Forum so as to avoid any spoilers )


I have decided to make a pre-stage visit to this thread each day and then avoid it until late in the day after I have caught up on the race. I saw the spoiler warning yesterday, but I can't rely on _all _of you to avoid spoilers _all _of the time!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2021)

Is anybody else having problems with the red numbered alert flag (top right) 'sticking'? Normally it goes away after the alerts have been checked. I am still seeing one after I have looked at all of the alerts.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This one is up just now. More typical for up here. Looks decent, but no garage.
> 
> https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=1be4da3b985dca2555afad50349ee2ce


I'll have to move to Scotland!
https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/59020797/


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2021)

There you go... I had 1 imaginary alert. @Dirk just 'Liked' my 2 previous posts, taking the count to 3. I checked those 2 and now it is stuck at 1 again!


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There you go... I had 1 imaginary alert. @Dirk just 'Liked' my 2 previous posts, aking the countto 3. I checked those 2 and now it is stuck at 1 again!


It's magic!


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2021)

That was a close shave!
Just connecting the pipe to my water butt and disturbed this little bugger!










False Widow spider. We're infested with the darned things!


----------



## Lee_M (30 Jun 2021)

Lee_M said:


> Morning all, woke up yesterday with a sore throat and heavy chest, same today plus no voice.
> 
> I'll be doing a covid test later, but fairly confident it isn't covid as my symptoms don't really match and I've had both vaccinations.
> 
> Wish me luck



Negative, phew. Just a shitty throat and chest to deal with then


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2021)

Pond pump alert!!!

I've just been reminded that I promised to see if I could fix the garden pond pump. A quick look leads me to think that the impellor either broke or came loose after a small stone had got in there somehow. I was trying to figure out how to get inside but couldn't; 30 seconds on YouTube provided the answer - the part twists off rather than coming off in the direction that I was trying to pull it!


----------



## GM (30 Jun 2021)

G'day all... All this sport on the telly at the moment is quite exhausting just watching it!




dave r said:


> First job done, tablets sorted.



Good to see that tea is a good medicine


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2021)

Just filled up the bird feeders.
Niger seed.... hope that brings the Goldfinches back (not been here for ages.
Mixed seed with mealworm.
Fat balls (not me)
Fat block. Problem being it attracts Starlings which are soooo greedy.


----------



## pawl (30 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> That was a close shave!
> Just connecting the pipe to my water butt and disturbed this little bugger!
> View attachment 596610
> 
> ...




Incy wincy spider crawled up the drain Along came a rain storm and washed it down again


----------



## pawl (30 Jun 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just filled up the bird feeders.
> Niger seed.... hope that brings the Goldfinches back (not been here for ages.
> Mixed seed with mealworm.
> Fat balls (not me)
> Fat block. Problem being it attracts Starlings which are soooo greedy.



Hung a bird feeder full of Niger seed up mid April nit been touched Haven’t seen a Gold finch all year

Looks as though Meal worms are in short supplyVisited two garden centres yesterday Out of stock


----------



## rustybolts (30 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this morning, Lol.
> 
> View attachment 596557


Dave thanks for all the great laughs ! Some very funny stuff


----------



## 12boy (30 Jun 2021)

We have real black widows here. Favorite lurking spot back in the day was under the outhouse seat where the danglers are accessible.
Had a nice but brief ride...... no wind, 24C, bright blue skies. HOORAH. I am am hoping Fri this caca finger splint will come off as riding with it ain't my fave.
Be well and safe and enjoy your TDF action.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Dave thanks for all the great laughs ! Some very funny stuff



Thank you, and we should also thank the people who post this stuff on my timeline, including sme stuff thats very funny but I wouldn't dare post on here.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Jun 2021)

Dirk said:


> That was a close shave!
> Just connecting the pipe to my water butt and disturbed this little bugger!
> View attachment 596610
> 
> ...


her bite is worse than her bark


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Is anybody else having problems with the red numbered alert flag (top right) 'sticking'? Normally it goes away after the alerts have been checked. I am still seeing one after I have looked at all of the alerts.


From time to time they never seem to clear.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, I've had an E-Mail from the Post Code Lottery? Apparently I've won a prize? In a prize draw? I shall have to carefully investigate, I do play the Postcode Lottery and haven't won for several years.





Paulus said:


> Good morning Dave from your best friend down south.





Juan Kog said:


> NO I’m his best friend from down south .


Oh come on you lot , I‘m very disappointed. Aren’t there any Stanley Kubrick or Kirk Douglas fans out there.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh come on you lot , I‘m very disappointed. Aren’t there any Stanley Kubrick or Kirk Douglas fans out there.


Has he been back since checking the e-mail?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2021)

Watching the tennis. I thought Andy Murray was heading out but he is fighting back.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching the tennis. I thought Andy Murray was heading out but he is fighting back.



My Good Lady is watching it as well, he appears to have dug himself out of a hole.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Has he been back since checking the e-mail?



The prize list is disappointing, I even offered to get one of them for our Granddaughter and she turned it down, I might not bother to claim anything.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> The prize list is disappointing, I even offered to get one of them for our Granddaughter and she turned it down, I might not bother to claim anything.


Ah well, better luck next time.


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2021)

Why do people wear football kit to watch a match on telly? I don't dress up like Arthur Daley to watch Minder.


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2021)

I was stopped outside the shop by some young lads who asked me to buy them 20 Richmonds. Stupidly I agreed, and when I returned and handed them over I got a load of abuse. Ungrates. Told them that next time they can buy their own bloody sausages.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Why do people wear football kit to watch a match on telly? I don't dress up like Arthur Daley to watch Minder.


Of course not it’s Terry McCann .


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

Think that cameras for cyclists are getting a bit pricey on eBay these days.






https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/16006410658


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2021)

I have just spent a couple of hours perfecting tomorrow's (strictly, later today's!) cycle route. All being well, we will do a 106 km loop round from Crediton to the eastern fringes of Dartmoor, and back via Dawlish and Exeter. That will be a lumpy first 65km and an easy 41 km to finish. My longest ride for 18 months too...

Now, if only my back were not aching from stooping to dodge low doorways, catching falling bicycles, slouching over laptops, and kipping on a camp bed! 

If I survive, I'll check in again after a shower, a meal, and watching tomorrow's TdF stage.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have just spent a couple of hours perfecting tomorrow's (strictly, later today's!) cycle route. All being well, we will do a 106 km loop round from Crediton to the eastern fringes of Dartmoor, and back via Dawlish and Exeter. That will be a lumpy first 65km and an easy 41 km to finish. My longest ride for 18 months too...
> 
> Now, if only my back were not aching from* stooping to dodge low doorways, *catching falling bicycles, slouching over laptops, and kipping on a camp bed!
> 
> If I survive, I'll check in again after a shower, a meal, and watching tomorrow's TdF stage.


Bend yer legs, not yer back!!
As for kipping on a camp bed, forget that and sleep on the floor. It'll do wonders for yer back.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2021)

Morning. Up at 5 and had thought about an early cycle but can’t be bothered for some reason so just a walk and see how I feel later.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Up at 5 and had thought about an early cycle but can’t be bothered for some reason so just a walk and see how I feel later.


Good morning Mo 
Your boy done it. He looked so tired I expected him to throw in the towel but he fought back.......well done Andy.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2021)

Good morning. Warm and grey outside, bit like a bad cup of tea. I have a sore throat, again. Had one on Tuesday, fine on Wednesday, back again this morning.

I've lots of odds and sods to do but nothing major. I need to pop to the LBS at 9.00 so I'll combine this with the ALDI dash.

Pension day today. July is double pension month. Always enjoy this.

I see Scotland has her highest daily level of new cases since the pandemic began. 3887 new cases, 1991 had been at a Euro 2020 event and 397 at Wembley.

I do hope the government show some brains about this. 60,000 planned for a Wembley final? It'll be interesting to see how the Wimbledon crowd gets on.

Enough. I'll do the ironing.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2021)

I'll mention some place names as @ColinJ will probably know these. On yesterday's ride we rode from Ramsgreave, outskirts of Blackburn, to Whalley via York (Lancashire one) down Painter Wood on the Whalley Old Road. Just up the road from the turning to The Nab Colin.

At the bottom is a 180⁰ bend with a deep dip on the inside meaning both bikes and cars have to take the wide outside line. Check the image. Directly ahead when one is effectively going straight on the bend is an old steel railing fence with a ten foot drop on to Whalley Road.

As we arrived we found a 17.5 tonner rigid lorry stopped right across the bend. Blocking it completely. Where you see "Old Rd" on the bend is exactly where the lorry was stopped. The front of the wagon was three feet from the fence. The driver said he'd lost all his air and couldn't get started. I don't understand what that means.

If he had to be towed out it's a ten mile diversion up twisty lanes to get a tow truck there.

Must have been chaotic traffic while that was sorted out.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Why do people wear football kit to watch a match on telly? I don't dress up like Arthur Daley to watch Minder.


Why do people wear football kit to go on holiday?

Many years ago, I worked for a Norwegian Company, based in UK. My boss was Norwegian, and, we became friendly enough that he felt he could ask me about Brits odd behaviour, without offence. He used to commute into Newcastle airport each Monday, where often, there were queues of people heading off on holiday. One Monday morning, he asked me, “why are they all wearing football shirts, even the grandmothers and babies, have football shirts?”.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The driver said he'd lost all his air and couldn't get started. I don't understand what that means.


If a lorry loses all the air, the brakes come on, and stay on as there is now no control over the braking system, as you need air for that. Also the clutch and gearbox systems are worked by air, so they are out out as well.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jul 2021)

Good morning all. 
The sun is shining For the moment anyway.

All the usual things to do, plus a ride out on the bike later on. 

Murray made hard work of his first two matches, he doesn't look in the tip top of fitness imho. He was puffing and blowing and looked very tired in his first match, but he is grinding out results at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2021)

Morning. Exciting day today. It's bin day, and my new pillow will be here as well. I can hardly contain myself. This retirement malarkey is more than I can handle 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Drago (1 Jul 2021)

Weather is good here in Poshshire, and somit should be for the council tax I pay. Will do the garden and continue demolishing the garage roof.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning for a bit of shopping.
Got to cut the lawns later.
Sunday lunch booked at the Blue Ball Inn, Countisbury where we shall be meeting up with our best mates from Minehead.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, bright and sunny here.


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2021)

Pinch punch first day of the month No backs.

Just reliving my school days and being a boring old fart


----------



## Lee_M (1 Jul 2021)

Morning all. 1st of July and my boy's official birthday (he's a rescue, so no idea when it's really his birthday so like the queen he gets an official one)

Glad I haven't got covid, but this chest and throat Infection sucks, and everything hurts. 

Got my pension man around today to try and explain the LTA again!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2021)

Everything ready for our ride. Just having a quick coffee before setting off...


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2021)

Just renewed my bike insurance. £99.69. That includes two million pounds public liability insurance. New for old yada yada


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just renewed my bike insurance. £99.69. That includes two million pounds public liability insurance. New for old yada yada


Just think how much cake that would buy.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just think how much cake that would buy.




I know. And I do like cake.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Claybrook Magna loop with a minor diversion for a road closure, they were just in the process of closing the road as I rode out and I worked my way through, but on my way back I changed my route to avoid it, 32 miles ridden, and if anyone spots my cycling legs can they point them back this way please, it felt like I was riding through cotton wool this morning, no pace, no power, just like the last few miles of a longer ride where you've bonked and are trying to crawl home. It wasn't a bad morning for a bike ride, cloudy and still, a bit fresh at the start but warming up nicely as the ride went on. I can't say I enjoyed that but it was nice to get out, I usually ride on a Tuesday when a friend is with my Good Lady but I didn't fancy it then so postponed the ride till today.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2021)

Well done Dave. I have also bimbled, even less distance. Just 26 miles for me but it is starting to get really warm again so felt plenty to be honest. My speed was up a bit but I was working reasonably hard.

Freshen up now and have lunch and then just chill watching the cycling I think. Unless the breeze picks up, the house is going to get warm.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jul 2021)

absolutely blazing now. Temp up to 18.6. Been out for a potter, 30 miles mixed road and easy gravel. Very pleasant.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2021)

Wow. Another great finish! I won’t say who for those not watched yet.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. Another great finish! I won’t say who for those not watched yet.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2021)

Phew. It’s starting to feel humid even although there is cloud now.


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. Another great finish! I won’t say who for those not watched yet.


And it will definitively be a different winner tomorrow as we start the mountains.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. Another great finish! I won’t say who for those not watched yet.


He's not still whacking that small ball is he?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> And it will definitively be a different winner tomorrow as we start the mountains.


For every hill you climb, there's always the descent to enjoy.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> For every hill you climb, there's always the descent to enjoy.


Careful, more deep thoughts like that you will be replacing Drago as the threads resident sage and philosopher.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Careful more deep thoughts like that, you will be replacing Drago as the threads resident sage and philosopher.


I can have deeper thoughts than that.
That one isn't even scratching the surface!


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2021)

Well, it is coming up to midnight and @Mo1959 will be up in about 4 hour's time.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2021)

I'm back!

Actually, I have been back for some time... Those steep little lanes on the eastern fringes of Dartmoor are, er, _steep! _

I managed to ride up the first few but the heat started to get to me, and the next 3 or 4 climbs were narrower, steeper, and covered in gravel/mud/vegetation, potholes and ruts! After my heart threatened to go into afib and my rear wheel slid out, I decided to walk the worst ramps.

The one pictured below was crazy-hard - easily 20+% for long stretches and with an awful surface. The photo really does not give any idea of how steep it is. Clue - my pal Carrie took the picture from a short distance away and she is 28 cms (11 inches) shorter than me. You can see that the camera is pointed down at me despite that... 







I'm not sure what the chest contained... The ashes of cyclists who perished on the climb, perhaps? 

106 km in total - the furthest that I have cycled since autumn, 2019. Doesn't time fly in a global pandemic!


----------



## rustybolts (2 Jul 2021)

Top man Colin J , fair play to ya ! Carrie takes a mean picture


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Top man Colin J , fair play to ya ! Carrie takes a mean picture


I thought so too - pretty damn good for a phone! I have cropped it down from a superwide picture and resized it.

I made sure that she took that one in landscape mode; if I don't nag her all of her pictures are taken in portrait mode. She wouldn't even turn the phone to landscape to view the landscape photo! 

PS Carrie rode up every climb, and her lowest gear is nowhere near as low as mine! She is not only VERY fit, she is also tiny, which certainly helps on steep climbs. She weighs around 50 kg; I am about 88!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Actually, I have been back for some time... Those steep little lanes on the eastern fringes of Dartmoor are, er, _steep! _
> 
> ...


You never checked!!

There could have been riches untold, now you'll never know. Unless...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You never checked!!
> 
> There could have been riches untold, now you'll never know. Unless...


I'm not going back! 

We enjoyed the day, but I will make more effort to avoid those crazy climbs next time. I planned the route at the last minute so I didn't have time to do my usual '_due diligence_'. Having said that, it was clear that the roads were narrow and steep. The fact that the Street View car hadn't been able to go up _or _down some of them should have made me think twice... 

Even the less steep, wider lanes got a bit much after a while. Drivers were very polite and stopped for us to squeeze by, but it often was not safe to build up any speed and the high hedges hid what would have been spectacular views. There must be wider roads that still don't have much traffic on. I'll do more research before my next visit.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not going back!
> 
> We enjoyed the day, but I will make more effort to avoid those crazy climbs next time. I planned the route at the last minute so I didn't have time to do my usual '_due diligence_'. Having said that, it was clear that the roads were narrow and steep. The fact that the Street View car hadn't been able to go up _or _down some of them should have made me think twice...
> 
> Even the less steep, wider lanes got a bit much after a while. Drivers were very polite and stopped for us to squeeze by, but it often was not safe to build up any speed and the high hedges hid what would have been spectacular views. There must be wider roads that still don't have much traffic on. I'll do more research before my next visit.


You'll never stop wondering what may have been now.

They've used street cycles in some places, in place of cars.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Well, it is coming up to midnight and @Mo1959 will be up in about 4 hour's time.


You were out by two hours. She's up now!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2021)

Good Day! The dawn chorus is chorusing - noisy buggers. Still dark to my surprise. It's very warm and muggy in the house but pleasantly cool outside. I've thrown open the windows in the hope I'll get back to sleep.

Mind you I've to be up in three hours to collect granddaughter. She has an ear infection and can't go to nursery. Today was a walking day but that is cancelled. My son's partner's immediate family are all isolating. The two who are anti-vaxxers have a five month old son, both are in bed and very ill with Covid-19 - that must be a nightmare. Son's partner is not sympathetic - I'm inclined to agree.

With everyone isolating we're going to be the only available childminders next week. 

I have extra sprinkles on my Premium Bonds. 👍x25


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2021)

From our village FB page:

"If anyone has lost a budgie, she is up at St Joseph’s flying around in the trees and entertaining the children 🙂"

Good luck with that one!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You were out by two hours. She's up now!


Couldn’t sleep so back up and tried again just after 2. Short doze and back up. It’s doing my head in.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Couldn’t sleep so back up and tried again just after 2. Short doze and back up. It’s doing my head in.


Must be horrible Mo. I don't know how you do what you do with so little sleep.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Couldn’t sleep so back up and tried again just after 2. Short doze and back up. It’s doing my head in.


Oh join me Mo, join me.

Every night 3.00am and I'm wide awake. I remember looking at the clock at 11.39pm and switching the light off. Next thing I know is it's 3.00am - so that's it 3 hours sleep. I'd settle for six, seven would be bliss.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> *Oh join me Mo, join me.
> 
> Every night 3.00am *and I'm wide awake. I remember looking at the clock at 11.39pm and switching the light off. Next thing I know is it's 3.00am - so that's it 3 hours sleep. I'd settle for six, seven would be bliss.



Didn't know this was a dating site too!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2021)

Morning everyone .
Early night, slept well and was awake by 0500 (sorry Mo).
Decorator is due at 10.00. He is going to paint then return tomorrow to paper.
All being well** me and MrsD will go to the pub this afternoon. They do a "sharing platter" which is a mix of all sorts of starter type thingies, that will do us.
**if she is not up to it I will knock up a spag bol.........I will report back


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Didn't know this was a dating site too!


Cheeky bugger


----------



## 12boy (2 Jul 2021)

Lee ..what a cutie.
Went for a 20 mile ride, the longest with this splint. The ride felt pretty good except for that.
Picked a bunch of snowpeas (the tall stuff in the garden) and lettuce and chard for my neighbor. Got some pics of the backyardAnd garden for y'all.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2021)

Good morning people


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
The sun is shining, possibly the last time for a few days that we will see it.

Uncle Ernie has come up again, 2x£25 this month.

No bike riding today, but a nice long dog walk, finishing in the Mitre for a couple of pints with the escape committee lunchtime. 
No cooking today, takeaway Ruby Murray tonight. I have been having withdrawal symptoms, this will be the first curry shop curry for several months..

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> Lee ..what a cutie.
> Went for a 20 mile ride, the longest with this splint. The ride felt pretty good except for that.
> Picked a bunch of snowpeas (the tall stuff in the garden) and lettuce and chard for my neighbor. Got some pics of the backyardAnd garden for y'all.


Looks nice.
I will google snow peas to see what they are


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

All together now.........'Yay! It's ---- ------ '  (fill in the blanks).
Uncle Ernie deemed fit to give me £25 this month. 
MrsD has a hair appointment at 11.30, so I'll wait in the George until she's done.


----------



## Drago (2 Jul 2021)

I have risen!

Been up a while, but been busy getting car insurance quotes. Got the Volvo down to £202 fully comp, which isn't bad for a group 43 car.


----------



## Lee_M (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Couldn’t sleep so back up and tried again just after 2. Short doze and back up. It’s doing my head in.



I'm fed up with being ill, partly because I'm the same as you, was awake at 2, and stayed awake until I finally gave up at 5.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2021)

Morning. I am late although i have been awake for ages 

Stay safe folks


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2021)

I didn't win anything this month. Grrrrrr


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Must be horrible Mo. I don't know how you do what you do with so little sleep.


To make matters worse, my cold water tank ballcock must be needing fixed as I have a dripping overflow which often starts around 3am and the drips hit the windowsill of one of the windows so it's like Chinese torture.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, grey but a hint of brightness developing.

A Big Day today, MrsF’s last day of work. Will now be joining me in retirement 🍾


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Been up a while, but been busy getting car insurance quotes. Got the Volvo down to £202 fully comp, which isn't bad for a group 43 car.


But were you completely honest with the insurance company? . You did tell them about the Rocket launcher and Browning heavy machine gun that it carries.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks,
I did a bit of painting yesterday, ( the D.I.Y. type, not the Renoir ) and emerged largely unscathed apart from where my knees were resting against a rung on the stepladders.
Great to see Cav's victory, and the genuine affection of his fellow competitors is palpable.
We're off to look after our granddaughter shortly, mum is having her second jab today. We're planning to pop into the Barking Cat for a drink on the way home, a wonderful Pub, with a wide variety of real ales, and a novel pricing structure where the beers are priced in bands depending on alcohol content.
Have a safe day folks 👍🍺


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We're planning to pop into the Barking Cat


Wonder where the name came from. Lol. My cat occasionally growls but haven't heard her barking yet.


----------



## rustybolts (2 Jul 2021)

Lee_M said:


> I'm fed up with being ill, partly because I'm the same as you, was awake at 2, and stayed awake until I finally gave up at 5.


Like many another here , my sleep pattern ( as such) is crazy. One trick I found is if I wake up at 2am or similar, I put on headphones and flick between internet radio stations on my Roberts internet radio. I have the little remote in one hand and know where all the buttons are through familiarity of use. Listen in the dark and quite often I drift off again and wake up hours later , radio still chatting away to me !


----------



## rustybolts (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> To make matters worse, my cold water tank ballcock must be needing fixed as I have a dripping overflow which often starts around 3am and the drips hit the windowsill of one of the windows so it's like Chinese torture.


try sticking spongy foam to the window sill it will kill the sound


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder where the name came from. Lol. My cat occasionally growls but haven't heard her barking yet.


It's in half of a building that was a large Chinese restaurant. The cat doesn’t do food but you can order Chinese from next door and eat it at your table. 😎


----------



## dodgy (2 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> Joining this cabal on 2nd July, my retirement date


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> The sun is shining, possibly the last time for a few days that we will see it.
> 
> Uncle Ernie has come up again, 2x£25 this month.
> ...


You have got my taste buds working overtime now


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2021)

rustybolts said:


> try sticking spongy foam to the window sill it will kill the sound


I've laid a towel on it just now which helps slightly, but spongy foam sound like it would work better.

Wondering about clambering up into the attic and see if maybe bending the ballcock arm might help in the meantime?


----------



## dodgy (2 Jul 2021)

Sat in the garden with 3 bottles of port and a jazz mag. I hope retirement is like this every day.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> Sat in the garden with 3 bottles of port and a jazz mag. I hope retirement is like this every day.


Retirement is whatever you make it. 
It's the way forward.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've laid a towel on it just now which helps slightly, but spongy foam sound like it would work better.
> 
> Wondering about clambering up into the attic and see if maybe bending the ballcock arm might help in the meantime?


Before you start bending anything, check if there's any water in your ballcock. If there is, bending may only make the problem worse.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> Sat in the garden with 3 bottles of port and a *jizz* mag. I hope retirement is like this every day.


Sounds like you'll fit in fine.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2021)

MrsD bought a big bag of Mealworms yesterday. She them realised that it was actually a bag of Mealworms and Calciworms ( whatever they are).
The birds should like the calciworms, they taste like a grittier version of a mealworm.*

*Well.....I had to try at least one of them.


----------



## GM (2 Jul 2021)

Morning all... No PB's winnings for me  I was hoping for a little win as I've an expensive week next week!

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> All together now.........'Yay! It's ---- ------ '  (fill in the blanks).
> Uncle Ernie deemed fit to give me £25 this month.
> MrsD has a hair appointment at 11.30, so I'll wait in the George until she's done.


Spag bol for us.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> To make matters worse, my cold water tank ballcock must be needing fixed as I have a dripping overflow which often starts around 3am and the drips hit the windowsill of one of the windows so it's like Chinese torture.


I WAS going to suggest asking Welshie to help as she knows a thing or two about balls and cocks.
Then I realised I had my best behaviour hat on and decided not to be so childish


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> Sat in the garden with 3 bottles of port and a jazz mag. I hope retirement is like this every day.


3 bottles of port ???


----------



## dodgy (2 Jul 2021)

Card from Mrs D


----------



## dodgy (2 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 3 bottles of port ???


Well I only intend to retire once, so may as well get leathered.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> Well I only intend to retire once, so may as well get leathered.


But port ??
As in LBV type fortified wine ?


----------



## dodgy (2 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> But port ??
> As in LBV type fortified wine ?


Ignore me, just trying to have a laugh. I only drink port at Christmas time. I'm actually in the garden with 24 Tennents Super.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2021)

Been awake now since 3.00am. Granddaughter collected, driven home, walked, breakfasted, bottled, changed and now sleeping.

Nackered.

I'm going to bed. 😴😴😴


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> Ignore me, just trying to have a laugh. I only drink port at Christmas time. I'm actually in the garden with 24 Tennents Super.


Lightweight.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2021)

Phew! It's warming up out there!
Off down the village after a quick cuppa.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> Ignore me, just trying to have a laugh. I only drink port at Christmas time. I'm actually in the garden with 24 Tennents Super.


You'll be on the White lightning and Thunderbird soon


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2021)

@Mo1959 
Re the ballcock.
From memory the arm has a screw thread which you can easily turn so as to stop the flow.
You can google it and there are loads of you tube clips to help you.
It is really simple......it must be if I can do it.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> You'll be on the White lightning and Thunderbird soon


Not the Bucky then?


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2021)

Waiting in the George.....


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2021)

These tales of waking up at silly o'clock are a reminder of why I started going to bed later! I (literally!) got so tired of waking up every 30 minutes or so that I tried going to bed at 03:00-04:00. That pretty much works for me. If I have to get up early once in a while I can cope. Normally, I'd be waking up around 10:00 unless I had guests or an appointment to attend.

I've actually been going to bed earlier in Devon. Still later than everyone else, but typically 00:30-01:30, and only spending 15 minutes before dozing off, rather than the usual 30-60 minutes. I think I will try to stick to that once I get home.

It will just be a short ride today. I can feel yesterday's efforts, especially in my lockdown-tenderised bottom! I have been using a Sudocrem clone and that has helped, but we were out for 10 hours yesterday and eventually the discomfort built up again.

The forecast is potentially iffy for tomorrow. (It keeps changing in severity - ranging from lots of thunderstorms, to just showers.) Maybe we will volunteer for wallpaper-stripping duties at my niece's new house?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Been awake now since 3.00am. Granddaughter collected, driven home, walked, breakfasted, bottled, changed and now sleeping.
> 
> Nackered.
> 
> I'm going to bed. 😴😴😴


Well that hasn't worked...... bloody bank phoned me. I was expecting it. Anyway feel more rested.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Not the Bucky then?


Followed by a glass or two of Scotsmac and Merrydown chasers.......


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959
> Re the ballcock.
> From memory the arm has a screw thread which you can easily turn so as to stop the flow.
> You can google it and there are loads of you tube clips to help you.
> It is really simple......it must be if I can do it.


My stepladder was too short and I was in danger of falling trying to haul myself up so have ordered a telescopic ladder which will come tomorrow. Been meaning to get one anyway. I will see what I can do myself. If not, find a plumber I suppose.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jul 2021)

Busy day.

Out for a cycle ride with Mrs @BoldonLad, just over 20 miles. Now, off to join "the boys" (average age 70+), for a few drinks at the Red Lion.

Being a shy, quiet type, I think I may have to ration my visits to CChat. In threads elsewhere, discussions about ladies knickers, here, a disguised dating site, and, discussions about Mo's ball-cock, I am positively blushing.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> In threads elsewhere, discussions about ladies knickers, here, a disguised dating site, and, discussions about Mo's ball-cock, I am positively blushing.


What about la*d*die's knickers...? 

I have discovered that 'Sudocrem' and underwear is not a good combination so I am reserving one pair of pants*** for post-application duties!




*** To avoid confusion - @12boy, here we tend to abbreviate '_underpants_' to '_pants_', and say '_trousers_' where you would say '_pants_'!  And usually '_knickers_' would be pants worn by a female, but these days who wears what and how we are supposed to talk about it is very confusing...!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Followed by a glass or two of Scotsmac and Merrydown chasers.......


Don't forget the Cherry B and Cider.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My stepladder was too short and I was in danger of falling trying to haul myself up so have ordered a telescopic ladder which will come tomorrow. Been meaning to get one anyway. I will see what I can do myself. If not, find a plumber I suppose.


Telescopic ladders.
A funny story (which I will keep as short as poss).
They were invented by a guy in Ireland and I got sole rights to sell them in the rest of the UK.
Originally they came with a steel attachment which enabled you to use it as an escape ladder via an upstairs window. The attachment was in the box.
I sold one to a council surveyor in Wakefield.
When he tried it in his office the attachment fell off and hit him on his bald head. A nasty cut from the photo he sent.
He sent a letter threatening to sue.....in part it said........"upon erection I felt a sharp pain in my head".
I said "doesn't every man".
He never did sue me


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jul 2021)

I think Mrs @BoldonLad has put a curse on the weather. Just got set up in garden of Red Lion, pint in hand, it has started to rain!


----------



## pawl (2 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> MrsD bought a big bag of Mealworms yesterday. She them realised that it was actually a bag of Mealworms and Calciworms ( whatever they are).
> The birds should like the calciworms, they taste like a grittier version of a mealworm.*
> 
> *Well.....I had to try at least one of them.



Flipping heck Dirk Did you have them in a sandwich or on toast.


----------



## 12boy (2 Jul 2021)

Your nomenclature for undergarments is different fer sure. We usually go by type, i.e. whitie-tighties, thongs, boxers, or Commando. And for some of elderly folks it Depends.
Happy retirement to Dodgy and Mrs F. Retiring is easy...I've retired 3 times.
Had a real frog strangler last night...3/4 inch in maybe 30 minutes which is unusual for these parts. This kind of rain results in bumper crops of .....Mosquitos. That was a 28 % chance of rain which is followed by 20% for the next few days so maybe there will be another inch or two. We only average 13 inches per year so an inch is a lot for us. Usually by July the hills are browning off. Off to the ortho in a few and little planned for the day. Life is good.
Be well and safe and get some sleep if you can. I have no trouble going to sleep but can't easily go back to sleep except during the day when I am driving.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Flipping heck Dirk Did you have them in a sandwich or on toast.


Nah ...... straight out of the bag.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nah ...... straight out of the bag.


Should have washed them first, that "gritty" taste is due to what they add to aid digestion by their targeted eaters.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Should have washed them first, that "gritty" taste is due to what they add to aid digestion by their targeted eaters.


Well, it went down OK and hasn't come back up.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Jul 2021)

Went out for a ride this afternoon and stopped at my usual place near the Post Office at Moore for a drink and apple

There were 2 blokes fishing nearby

While I was there I realised that the difference between fishing and sitting on the bank doing nothing is damn difficult to work out!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2021)

@Dave7 has reminded me of a story from my youth. This was the mid 60s, rural Hampshire and a sheltered upbringing. My grandparents lived in Guildford and we would often visit them on a Sunday. On the road to Guildford the A3 passed through the village of Tilford where there was a business which sold garden sheds.

It was many years before I got it.......there was a huge hoarding which stated:

Free Erection


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Well, it went down OK and hasn't come back up.


They tend to find their own way out.


----------



## rustybolts (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've laid a towel on it just now which helps slightly, but spongy foam sound like it would work better.
> 
> Wondering about clambering up into the attic and see if maybe bending the ballcock arm might help in the meantime?


Unless you really know what you're doing you could make matters worse , it might be a little piece of something that has got caught in the closing mechanism valve ( The floating ball rises and pushes the lever upwards to shut off the valve ) Try looking at YouTube videos but! proceed with caution


----------



## rustybolts (2 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 has reminded me of a story from my youth. This was the mid 60s, rural Hampshire and a sheltered upbringing. My grandparents lived in Guildford and we would often visit them on a Sunday. On the road to Guildford the A3 passed through the village of Tilford where there was a business which sold garden sheds.
> 
> It was many years before I got it.......there was a huge hoarding which stated:
> 
> Free Erection


Ah the good old days when nobody needed Viagra !!


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2021)

Good evening all.
Long dog walk done several ales drunk in the Mitre. Five points pale ale.
Now watching Belgium v Italy Italy whilst quaffing a glass of red.





I cycled past the Chateau sone years ago.
We had a wine tasting evening at the hotel where we all bought a bottle, 6 in total, the evening before we cycled up the Ventoux.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good evening all.
> Long dog walk done several ales drunk in the Mitre. Five points pale ale.
> *Now watching Belgium v Italy Italy *whilst quaffing a glass of red.
> View attachment 597034
> ...


And just how many glasses of that have you drunk


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> And just how many glasses of that have you drunk


Only one so far.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> And just how many glasses of that have you drunk



That sounds just like my wife!


----------



## pawl (2 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nah ...... straight out of the bag.




Did it have the little blue bags of salt


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Jul 2021)

Just looked at the weather forecast - looks like no ride tomorrow 


I don't ride in rain!!!!

Bike may not get out of the shed for a few days from the look of it


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jul 2021)

Good morning all.
Had a very enjoyable day yesterday. A pleasant morning potter followed by a hugely entertaining match from Wimbledon, Jabeur v Muguruza. And then, now joined by Mrs F, an absolutely cracking stage of the Tour accompanied by champagne and cake 😍
Back to more mundane things this morning, the supermarket run.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2021)

Morning all .
See how I always wake with a smile or two. Here, have a other one .

Decorator** is coming to paper today. I am a tad upset as all my married life I have done my own painting and decorating but at the moment I couldn't be bothered.
Next, we are having vinyl click flooring and that will be it.
**this bloke is stupidly cheap. He is in his 50s but retired on health grounds so he can only handle straight forward jobs.
£40 per day ......so 80 smackers for the job.


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2021)

Good morning people, Its a dark damp morning here. A more civilized start to the day than usual, my Good ladies carer arrived at seven, just as my Good lady was ringing up for me to help her onto the commode, excellent timing, saved me a job.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2021)

Morning. Damp and bleh here. We are due to have rain foe the next 5 days or so. Light rain allegedly so we shall see.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2021)

Morning. I was up and out the door at 5am for an early spin. Just over 38 miles which is a bit more respectable than I have been doing lately. I won't feel so guilty lounging on the couch later watching cycling and tennis.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2021)

Morning all 


Looks like we're in for some rain and thunder storms. My little doggie won't like that - thunder freaks her out.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I was up and out the door at 5am for an early spin. Just over 38 miles which is a bit more respectable than I have been doing lately. I won't feel so guilty lounging on the couch later watching cycling and tennis.


A message from MrsD.
38 miles is not good enough. She expects no less than 40.
BTW......don't shoot the messenger


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2021)

Supposed to be raining here until Wednesday


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all .
> See how I always wake with a smile or two. Here, have a other one .
> 
> Decorator** is coming to paper today. I am a tad upset as all my married life I have done my own painting and decorating but at the moment I couldn't be bothered.
> ...


WOW - much cheaper than the guy who did our lounge - and he didn't do a very good job at all

could you send me a PM with his number in case I need someone in the future?
If that's Ok with him of course
Thanks


----------



## gavroche (3 Jul 2021)

Good morning you lazy lot. so far so glad I went for a ride yesterday. Nothing much planned for today but the TdF starts at 12 and I think we are in for a hard stage with one cat 3, one cat 4 and 3 cat 1 climbs  These guys are something else !
I only did 20 miles yesterday but with 13% gradients and that was hard enough. 
Have a good day every body.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Jul 2021)

Raining here
MetOffice seem to be flip flopping about whether we get Thunder this afternoon or not
I suspect it will be the normal
IT'S COMING
IT'S COMING
IT'S COMING
IT'S COMING

No - It's gone

Still - rain for a few days seems certain


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> IT'S COMING
> IT'S COMING
> IT'S COMING
> IT'S COMING
> ...


Now that sounds familiar


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> While I was there I realised that the difference between fishing and sitting on the bank doing nothing is damn difficult to work out!


I went 'fishing' just once with a pal when we were about 10 years old. We sat on the towpath of the canal in Coventry for about 6 or 7 hours and the only fish we saw all day was a dead one floating by in the middle of an oil slick! 


Dirk said:


> Looks like we're in for some rain and thunder storms. My little doggie won't like that - thunder freaks her out.


Expected here on the south side of Devon as well. 

I was woken early by my sister's cat headbutting the closed catflap on the door of my downstairs office/spare bedroom. Most days it took the hint after doing it once, but this morning it did it every 30 seconds for about 10 minutes before I'd had enough and got up to let him in.

I went to make a cup of tea and found my pal Carrie in her cycling kit, about to set off for a pre-storm ride. I asked how she would navigate the Devon lanes without my GPS to guide her. She said she would use her usual technique - her phone stuffed into her bra and giving spoken directions from a mapping app (Google Maps?)... The wonders of modern technology!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jul 2021)

Ooh, it's very wet here now and Carrie isn't back yet... 

The Met Office forecast suggests that it might dry up this evening, but the BBC say that it will rain all day. If it is dry around 6 pm, I'll go out for an hour.

I have some tasks to do anyway - laptop speeder-uppering, garden pond pump maintenance, gym equipment assembling, and... what was job #4?... oh, of course - niece's bike checking/fettling. If I can get it roadworthy, Carrie and I may be able to tempt her out for a short tour of the local lanes tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2021)

Good Morning! As forecast it is raining. A ride was planned but I bailed at 6.00am when it was still dry. I haven't been feeling well and the thought of riding was too much.

Out last night so bedtime was midnight, woke at 3.00, 6.00 and finally 10.00. Very unusual. Sore throat, runny nose and a bit achey. I'm now wondering if I've caught whatever lurgy granddaughter had in the week or if I need to get tested. Not very happy about this. 

I keep hearing after 18 months of none of life's very minor illnesses, small cold, etc. when one does get one it's a real goody.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2021)

Good morning everyone.
Damp, warm and cloudy with lots of rain possible.
I am catching up with yesterdays TDF before todays stage.
Croissants and coffee has been this mornings breakfast, the croissants come fresh baked from a French patisserie in Whetstone. 

Tomorrow, we are going to Old Warden in Bedfordshire for an airshow, but the weather doesn't look favourable for veteran aircraft to be able to fly.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks,
Yesterday, After struggling to reassemble a partially disassembled bunk style bed that our daughter had purchased second hand, Mrs Tenkaykev and I realised how good by comparison IKEA instructions are. We got there in the end but it was frustrating. Daughter had her second Covid jab and when she returned from the surgery asked if we would take granddaughter back with us so she could get some rest. We were happy to, but that put paid to our original plans to drop into “The Cat” on our way home. 
We’ve planned a visit this coming Tuesday, hopefully we’ll make it this time 🤞


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2021)

Bloody newsies. Its getting harder to find news anywhere without some stupod political slant.

Like the Gruinard. A violent extremist on the left with ideology that they agree with (if not the methods) is a militant, yet a right wing nutter is a plain old terrorist. Makes me angry! I want news, not political bollocks.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Bloody newsies. Its getting harder to find news anywhere without some stupod political slant.
> 
> Like the Gruinard. A violent extremist on the left with ideology that they agree with (if not the methods) is a militant, yet a right wing nutter is a plain old terrorist. Makes me angry! I want news, not political bollocks.


GB News - Andrew Neil's outfit.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2021)

…..and we’re off.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> GB News - Andrew Neil's outfit.


They have their moments for sure, but they're not as bad as the doomsayers were forecasting. The biggest problem with GB News is that its simply boring. Still, 5 minutes of the Guardian requires about 30 minutes of GB News to restore my mental equilibrium.

I actually subscribe to the New York Times. They're a bit lefty, but not rabidly so and are fairly sensible. Isn't it a joke that in order to find a fairly level and even handed news source we have to look abroad


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2021)

Anyway, thats todays moan done. Anyone had any thunder up their end ye1t?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Bloody newsies. Its getting harder to find news anywhere without some stupod political slant.
> 
> Like the Gruinard. A violent extremist on the left with ideology that they agree with (if not the methods) is a militant, yet a right wing nutter is a plain old terrorist. Makes me angry! I want news, not political bollocks.


I’ve given up watching any so-called UK National News, they all seem to think that UK=England only.


----------



## gavroche (3 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve given up watching any so-called UK National News, they all seem to think that UK=England only.


Correction, they only seem to think that the UK and the USA are the only countries in the world.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Anyway, thats todays moan done. Anyone had any thunder up their end ye1t?


Not yet but I see we now have yellow warnings for thunder today and tomorrow. Certainly feeling very humid.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Anyway, thats todays moan done. Anyone had any thunder up their end ye1t?


No, and there's non in the air either.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jul 2021)

Typical... The weather has actually improved here but Carrie has gone off with my pump and I don't want to risk going out on the bike without it.

Looks like I will have to get on with my tasks.

The pond pump impellor seems to be shafted (forgive the pun!)... A small stone had got in and jammed it. I think a chunk of plastic got stripped from the drive shaft as a result. I just went online to look for spares. A quick search found one company selling the small plastic parts. There is probably a few pence worth of plastic etc. Ok, shall we call that, er... £10?  Nope - £29.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'll have another look later.

Carrie's slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww laptop is working better than it was the other day, but something still isn't right. It is trying to do a Windows Update but has taken 2 hours to go from 50% done to 55%! I haven't spotted the problem yet. The disk has loads of free space and is not fragmented. Half the memory is free. Not too many processes running in the background... I'll keep at it.

I'm intending to assemble the gym gear _WITH_ my nephew, not _FOR_ him. He works nights so he hasn't got up yet. Unless that was him stomping about upstairs just now...? Mind you, no DEATH METAL blasting out (yet) so maybe it was just the cats jumping around...


----------



## 12boy (3 Jul 2021)

Will be 33C by 1 pm so my ride will be soon.
Pablo de Chorley hope you are ok, and if not, feel better soon.
Got a velcro splint thing for my left flipper for doing work. The Doc said it will needed for 3 weeks and then little chips of bone will have fused back, reconnecting ligaments within my fingers. It is much more comfortable than the Al splint.
Dirk, my little pooch had gone deaf and the thunder and the 4th of July fireworks are no longer a problem. When it was, we swaddled her in a Thundershirt which really helped. An author named Temple Grandin, who has written extensively about both autism and animal responses to stress makes an argument for swaddling as an effective calming technique for dogs and babies.
Be well and safe


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> When it was, we swaddled her in a Thundershirt which really helped. An author named Temple Grandin, who has written extensively about both autism and animal responses to stress makes an argument for swaddling as an effective calming technique for dogs and babies.


Bit like the weighted blankets? I tried one but not for me but some people think they are brilliant and help with insomnia, anxiety, etc.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Anyway, thats todays moan done. Anyone had any thunder up their end ye1t?


MrsD is always complaining about thunder up my end


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2021)

Well.....according to the BBC weather site, we have rain and a thunderstorm at the moment.
We actually have sunshine, some blue sky and no rain.
They're bloody useless. How can they get it so wrong, so consistently?


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2021)

Its now gone very dark, when I was out just now the sun was shining brightly, I've been out for some bits and pieces, pick up my prescription and deal with a parcel return, what chance have I got when even My Good Lady doesn't know her bra size.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2021)

In the immortal words of Michael Fish...

...there will be no hurricane!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2021)

Pablo de Chorley.........I like this 😎

We are forecast for 17⁰ sun and light cloud which is what we have. Very comfy.

I'm flaked out on the sofa watching Wimbledon. This is a clear indication I'm unwell!  Must say I enjoyed watching Emma Raducanu - she seems a delightful young woman enjoying what she does well in a very carefree manner.

Tomorrow's family celebration has been cancelled. No.1 son a bit peed off - he's riding Manchester >Blackpool and now has to ride back again as his Dad can't collect him! 

It's going to be chaos locally tomorrow. We have the Bolton Ironman road closures plus tens of thousands of relatively inexperienced cyclists on the Manchester >Blackpool ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2021)

Enjoyed the Tour again. It’s been a much more interesting event so far than previous years. 

We now have rain.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed the Tour again. It’s been a much more interesting event so far than previous years.
> 
> We now have rain.


Agreed, it's a bit like the days of Eddy Merckx. Great racing in foul weather.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> Agreed, it's a bit like the days of Eddy Merckx. Great racing in foul weather.


I was pleasantly surprised they almost all stayed upright on the wet descents. I would have been terrified!


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Its now gone very dark, when I was out just now the sun was shining brightly, I've been out for some bits and pieces, pick up my prescription and deal with a parcel return, what chance have I got when even My Good Lady doesn't know her bra size.


Bet @Dave7 could tell her.


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Anyway, thats todays moan done. Anyone had any thunder up their end ye1t?




Which thunder are you referring to that comes from the heavens or that we’re the source comes from the ba ck end of the human form


----------



## 12boy (3 Jul 2021)

I think we are clear on the origins of the malodorous thunder.
DaveR...no worries...just take one that fits well and have the saleslady find the right size. Of course then there will be other decisions, such as I Wonder if a pushup is what she would like?
The ride was warming up at the end so the headwinds felt pretty good. The flipper brace not so great.
I don't think I could go for weighted blankets myself, but a 6 inch down comforter in a room close to freezing would be nice.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jul 2021)

Another cracking stage today. Bit worried about the sore throats in the Eurosport studio though, fingers crossed that it’s not what it could be.


----------



## Drago (3 Jul 2021)

Just found out my best friend from school has died


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2021)

Well all I have to say is anyone up at this time must have a real problem .
I woke for a piddle** at 0500 and that was it.
Had a drink, did a few jobs and listened to some music. I may go back to bed shortly.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2021)

Morning. Had a long lie for me as I could hear the rain anyway. Could do with a walk for some air so hoping it eases a bit as I don’t fancy a waterproof jacket when it’s so muggy.


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2021)

I have risen!

Club in the village later to watch the F1 while enjoying a Guinness.


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

We had some serious rain overnight!
Doggie walk first thing, then off to the Blue Ball at Countisbury to meet up with our best mates for lunch. I always love the drive out through Lynmouth - the views are spectacular!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2021)

Morning. Been awake foe hours but couldn't be arsed to get up. 

We had steady rain all night. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Jul 2021)

Good morning from a rather damp emsworth . Off for a walk round Bosham and try and watch the sailing. Looking at the forecast for the week I don’t think we will get a lot of cycling in but we bought bikes anyway , just in case .
Tbh what ever the weather does it’s just great to be on holiday 😀😀😀😀😃😃

The view from our bedroom window. Hopefully later in the week I can post some pics when it’s not raining 😂


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, murky here with rain forecast for later. Another day to be spent mostly watching tennis and the Tour


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jul 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Good morning from a rather damp emsworth . Off for a walk round Bosham and try and watch the sailing. Looking at the forecast for the week I don’t think we will get a lot of cycling in but we bought bikes anyway , just in case .
> Tbh what ever the weather does it’s just great to be on holiday 😀😀😀😀😃😃
> 
> The view from our bedroom window. Hopefully later in the week I can post some pics when it’s not raining 😂
> ...


Hope you have a nice holiday, looks a great view.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, murky here with rain forecast for later. Another day to be spent mostly watching tennis and the Tour


Hate to break it to you but I think it's a rest day for the tennis  The cycling should be good though.

Very muggy walk done. I detest humid weather. Sweating just walking. Can't even imagine cycling or running.


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Good morning from a rather damp emsworth . Off for a walk round Bosham and try and watch the sailing. Looking at the forecast for the week I don’t think we will get a lot of cycling in but we bought bikes anyway , just in case .
> Tbh what ever the weather does it’s just great to be on holiday 😀😀😀😀😃😃
> 
> The view from our bedroom window. Hopefully later in the week I can post some pics when it’s not raining 😂
> ...



Have a lovely holiday, I haven't been in Emsworth for about 50 years, I had an Aunt who lived there and in 1971 cycled over from Gosport to spend the day with her .


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2021)

Good morning. Today is grey, breezy and pleasantly cool. I slept for ten hours on Friday night and another ten last night - this is so unusual one has to believe I'm unwell!! Feeling much better this morning as the cough, sore throat and congestion have gone, in the main I have a very runny nose and feel a bit under the weather.

Still waiting for my test result. 🤞🤞

I should spend an hour stretching and exercising this morning but think it would be a mistake until I'm 100%

So the lads done well last night. I have to confess I read the paper while watching. I'd sum the game up as very competent, professional and utterly uninspiring. Not sure how I feel about this. We're back to watching the mighty Rovers live in five weeks. Have I lost interest in footie?

There is a large blue bottle buzzing around. Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2021)

A morbid thought brought on by Drago mentioning the loss of an old friend.
I was brought up and went to school in Wallasey (on the Wirral) 
When I was aged about 35 I went back for a visit and met an old school freind.
Conversation went........
Me. Do you ever see Phil Edwards?
Him. Dead. His wife found out about an afair. Put his head over the bath and cut his throat.

Me. Ian x?
Him. Dead. Killed himself.

Me. Alan Evans.
Him. Dead. Went to live in Australia. Got hit by one of those big trucks.
etc etc.

Honestly....about 30-40% of my old friends were dead before age 35. Blew my mind.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hate to break it to you but I think it's a rest day for the tennis  The cycling should be good though.
> 
> Very muggy walk done. I detest humid weather. Sweating just walking. Can't even imagine cycling or running.


Oh, the Tour it is then


----------



## GM (4 Jul 2021)

Morning all...Happy Independence Day to our American friends 

Waiting anxiously for the covid PCR test result I had yesterday. I decided to go private for my inguinal hernia procedure which I'm having done on Tuesday. So hopefully with a negative result it'll all go ahead. I couldn't bear the thought of waiting up to two years for the NHS to do it.
It's not cheap but I've managed to have a good clear out selling things no longer needed, without digging into our savings too much. 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So the lads done well last night. I have to confess I read the paper while watching. I'd sum the game up as very competent, professional and utterly uninspiring. Not sure how I feel about this. We're back to watching the mighty Rovers live in five weeks. Have I lost interest in footie?
> 
> There is a large blue bottle buzzing around. Grrrrrrrrr!


I switched off......just lost interest. Lol.

Re the blue bottle I will send Molly down. She loves chasing flies and usually eats them


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I switched off......just lost interest. Lol.
> 
> Re the blue bottle I will send Molly down. She loves chasing flies and usually eats them



My Good Lady watched it, I caught up with some little jobs in the garden and caught up with the Handmaids Tale, Gilead doesn't sound a nice place to live.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I switched off......just lost interest. Lol.
> 
> Re the blue bottle I will send Molly down. She loves chasing flies and usually eats them


Excellent. Does she need directions or shall I leave the front door open? She can stop over night if it suits her.


----------



## pawl (4 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Today is grey, breezy and pleasantly cool. I slept for ten hours on Friday night and another ten last night - this is so unusual one has to believe I'm unwell!! Feeling much better this morning as the cough, sore throat and congestion have gone, in the main I have a very runny nose and feel a bit under the weather.
> 
> Still waiting for my test result. 🤞🤞
> 
> ...




I had nothing better to do last night so watched the game I used to enjoy football but that was back in the day when we had five forward three half backs two full backs and a goalie.
Seems to me they spend more time passing the ball around in their own half
Whats this commentator talk the mangers reverted to four four two.Stanley Matthews must be spinning in his grave⚽⚽⚽


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady watched it, I caught up with some little jobs in the garden and caught up with the Handmaids Tale, Gilead doesn't sound a nice place to live.


Would you recommend it? I haven't watched any so far.


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Would you recommend it? I haven't watched any so far.



It can be hard work at times but its worth a look.

https://the-handmaids-tale.fandom.com/wiki/Republic_of_Gilead_(Series)


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A morbid thought brought on by Drago mentioning the loss of an old friend.
> I was brought up and went to school in Wallasey (on the Wirral)
> When I was aged about 35 I went back for a visit and met an old school freind.
> Conversation went........
> ...


I quite often ponder on the survival rate of my contemporaries.
I'm sure a number of them must have kicked the bucket by now. 
Would be interesting to find out who is still around.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Have a lovely holiday, I haven't been in Emsworth for about 50 years, I had an Aunt who lived there and in 1971 cycled over from Gosport to spend the day with her .


Cheers Dave r. I am sure we will. To be accurate we are just on the road to Thorney Island in a tiny marina village that was built on the site of an old timber yard in the late sixties . It’s lovely , all the houses are on stilts .


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Cheers Dave r. I am sure we will. To be accurate we are just on the road to Thorney Island in a tiny marina village that was built on the site of an old timber yard in the late sixties . It’s lovely , all the houses are on stilts .
> View attachment 597240



That looks a lovely spot, does it flood round there? Might explain why things are on stilts.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2021)

I have to join @Mo1959 in the cistern. Bathroom loo is not filling. The first challenge is how to get the lid off?? It's one of those with a pushy thingy in the middle. 🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I have to join @Mo1959 in the cistern. Bathroom loo is not filling. The first challenge is how to get the lid off?? It's one of those with a pushy thingy in the middle. 🤔


I'm still fiddling with my ballcock!  Thought I had fixed it and it started dripping again earlier so been up and down messing about with it but I think the washer in the valve has probably gone and I will be resigned to getting a plumber


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I have to join @Mo1959 in the cistern. Bathroom loo is not filling. The first challenge is how to get the lid off?? It's one of those with a pushy thingy in the middle. 🤔


Me and Big Joe the plumber, we are brothers in the war against slow filling toilet cisterns. Big Joe has exactly the same cistern as me. Isn't that wonderful. He has a split in his diaphragm and bought a new diaphragm at Screwfix for less than a fiver. I have a split in my diaphragm exactly where Big Joe said it would be. It seems I need a Siamp Diaphragm Washer 5006J available for £4.83 via Screwfix Click & Collect in Chorley ................................and also Leyland, Preston, Bamber Bridge, Wigan and Blackburn. I  Big Joe.

I could do with a new push button so that's the next task.

The internet is astonishing....................................


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2021)

Now I just need a negative test result so I can stop isolating and Click and Collect in Chorley!!!!!


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> That looks a lovely spot, does it flood round there? Might explain why things are on stilts.


Could be, but I think it’s just a design thing . They are great because the central staircase is in closed to form a storeroom where people have their washing machines etc. But it’s also a great place to put three bikes 😂


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2021)

My pal did a much longer ride than expected yesterday (with my bike pump onboard!), to Budleigh Salterton. The forecast thunderstorms never happened and she managed to avoid rain altogether. She said that it was lovely down there. If I had known that it was going to be like that I would have gone along too... I never made it out in the end. 

Never mind, my niece's bike has now been fettled. I suspect that it won't get much use here because of the hills, but it will be available for her use on the flat and scenic Exe Valley trail which is close to her new house in Exmouth.

My nephew and I started building his gym equipment but work came to a dead stop when we could not find 2 essential bolts. We had ticked them off the parts checklist the day before; I can't imagine where they have gone!  Anyway, my sister picked up some replacements from Toolstation in Exeter this morning so we will get back to construction later today. Rain seems to have set in for the day here; if I do go out later, it will only be for an hour or so. One way or the other I will then clean and oil my bike ready for 3 months of storage before my next visit.

It has been a very nice break despite a couple of wet days. The area is beautiful, as are the cottage and its gardens. My recently retired sister looks happier than I have ever seen her and is looking forward to many years of gardening. And I am looking forward to regular visits to see how she is getting on!


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Me and Big Joe the plumber, we are brothers in the war against slow filling toilet cisterns. Big Joe has exactly the same cistern as me. Isn't that wonderful. He has a split in his diaphragm and bought a new diaphragm at Screwfix for less than a fiver. I have a split in my diaphragm exactly where Big Joe said it would be. It seems I need a Siamp Diaphragm Washer 5006J available for £4.83 via Screwfix Click & Collect in Chorley ................................and also Leyland, Preston, Bamber Bridge, Wigan and Blackburn. I  Big Joe.
> 
> I could do with a new push button so that's the next task.
> 
> The internet is astonishing....................................


Couldn't you have used an old inner tube?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jul 2021)

Been for a little wander. Started overcast and muggy but brightened up a little. Saw lots of butterflies, mostly, as far as we can tell, ringlets, small heaths and meadow browns. Now for the Tour.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you have used an old inner tube?


I'll buy a beer for the man who can make one of these out of an old inner tube!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'll buy a beer for the man who can make one of these out of an old inner tube!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 597269


Did you at least try before dismissing the idea?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'll buy a beer for the man who can make one of these out of an old inner tube!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 597269


I made one yesterday. It was perfect 
Just leave the beer on the front step and ring the bell to let me know its there 
Ta ever so


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I made one yesterday. It was perfect
> Just leave the beer on the front step and ring the bell to let me know its there
> Ta ever so



Where's mine then? Two beers if you deliver and I'll introduce to Molly, @Mo1959's cat, she's busy in the kitchen with a blue bottle........


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2021)

Negative  Screwfix here I come!!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Negative  Screwfix here I come!!!!!!


Did you get it!


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2021)

I recon thats a bit early? I've just seen my first flying ants.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2021)

We have heavy rain and loud thunder. Strangely no lightning that we could see.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Negative  Screwfix here I come!!!!!!


Another alternative to Screwfix, may be PlumbCenter, if you have one near you.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2021)

Enjoyed the cycling again.

Just the one loud rumble of thunder so far but incredibly humid so wouldn’t be surprised if there was more to come. 

Not much on telly tonight I fancy apart from Countryfile.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you get it!


Oh yes! Me and my new best friend, Big Joe, have successfully replaced the Siamp Diaphragm Washer 5006J in my cistern.........................................my abilities with water and electricity are somewhat limited so don't underestimate the level of this achievement.

@Mo1959 would you like me to ask Joe to pop round? Perhaps Molly could show him the way to your place? She's just leaving now.........................


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes! Me and my new best friend, Big Joe, have successfully replaced the Siamp Diaphragm Washer 5006J in my cistern.........................................*my abilities with water and electricity are somewhat limited so don't underestimate the level of this achievement.*
> 
> @Mo1959 would you like me to ask Joe to pop round? Perhaps Molly could show him the way to your place? She's just leaving now.........................


The two don't mix very well, I can say that much.


----------



## pawl (4 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I made one yesterday. It was perfect
> Just leave the beer on the front step and ring the bell to let me know its there
> Ta ever so





dave r said:


> I recon thats a bit early? I've just seen my first flying ants.




If it’s pissing down like is here they won’t stand much chance of survival


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jul 2021)

Serious thunderstorm and downpour here this afternoon, a good 30 mins of torrential rain. Caused flooding in town.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jul 2021)

Apparently, this was Princes Street this afternoon


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Apparently, this was Princes Street this afternoon
> View attachment 597374


They're still walking the dog though.


----------



## GM (4 Jul 2021)

NEGATIVE!!!


----------



## Drago (4 Jul 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2021)

Morning. Another wet and humid day ahead. Drizzling at the moment.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2021)

Good morning all.
1st point 
Seriously......did you hear on the news (think it was to do with Canada) they mentioned a Mr Wan King. A very unfortunate name 
I googled it and my spelling is correct.
My mind was racing with possible jokes


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2021)

I/we need to go and order the vinyl click flooring for the bathroom.
Bit of paperwork to do.....sort the aunties bills out. She is very old school and hates to owe anyone.
After that it will be a chil tv day.... tennis and cycling


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2021)

Good morning. Lots of overnight rain and it's now cool and grey. Forecast is dampish.

After three days of feeling shite this morning is better, not 100% but better. Decided against riding today to avoid doing too much too soon. Still feel a bit nackered but hey ho........

..........not sure what I'm going to do.....


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2021)

@Tenkaykev 
Do you know a place called Pallington ?
My Bro and SiL have just gone there for 2 weeks.
I know roughly where it is but know nothing about it.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks


----------



## Paulus (5 Jul 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
A great day at the Shuttleworth collection air show.
The forecast heavy rain and storms held off, so all the flying programme was completed in sunny weather.
The bin men have just come down the road, so everyone is now awake


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, lots of wetness about here. Hopefully not the torrential stuff we got yesterday. We just got a drip from the velux window flashing, but there’s some awful posts on social media of basement flats and shops being flooded. Two thirds of the monthly average rainfall in 30 minutes.
Hopefully there will be some tennis to watch this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Not looking too bad out there this morning.
Might have a walk down to the village later to see what's going on.
Got to go to the caravan some time, to change a couple of marker lights. Just waiting for a tube of Sikaflex to arrive before I can do the job. It was supposed to be here on Friday, but no sign of it yet.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I/we need to go and order the vinyl click flooring for the bathroom.
> Bit of paperwork to do.....sort the aunties bills out. She is very old school and hates to owe anyone.
> After that it will be a chil tv day.... tennis and cycling


Just tennis........no cycling today.

I went for a little jog and it ended up even shorter than intended as I just couldn't cope with the humidity so just 3.3 miles. Better than nothing I suppose. Will be tennis watching this afternoon for me and should hopefully have a plumber to look at the tank if he appears.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Tenkaykev
> Do you know a place called Pallington ?
> My Bro and SiL have just gone there for 2 weeks.
> I know roughly where it is but know nothing about it.


Good Morning Dave,
I’ve been out that way running, but don’t “know”the area.
Found a feature in Dorset Life magazine https://www.dorsetlife.co.uk/2015/04/lakes-lagoons-and-ponds/

It's Dorchester way, off the top of my head i'd recommend a visit to the Tank Museum at Bovington, the abandoned village of Tyneham ( check for access due to being on MOD land for the firing ranges ) The Square and Compass pub at Worth Matravers, and Monkey World. Weymouth is very Victorian. There's a steam railway between Swanage and Corfe Castle which is well worth it, I like Swanage, some proper fish and chip shops. Beaches tend to get rammed in the grockly places like Poole and Bournemouth but Swanage and Weymouth beaches are quieter. There's a fabulous beach at Shell Bay Studland, the middle mile or so is a Naturist beach. Dorchester pubs, "Proper Pubs "the "Blue Raddle" ( does home made food with a good veggie selection) and the very small and hidden away Convivial Rabbit. There's "Copper Street Brewery" opposite the railway station at Dorchester South, a nice micro brewery with some good beers, but again very small.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Jul 2021)

Morning all . It’s looking reasonable day today . So I think the order of the day is , bacon and eggs for breakfast , walk into emsworth to get some milk , then ride over to hayling lsland and have a picnic and a ice cream on the beach . Oh and maybe a glass of wine at a pretty pub on the way back.
It seems like a good plan to me anyway 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2021)

Good morning. I got carried away looking at other stuff (to buy) don't tell Mr WD.

A tad chilly here today. Its about 13 deg at the moment. We had loads of rain last night.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. I got carried away looking at other stuff (to buy) don't tell Mr WD.
> 
> A tad chilly here today. Its about 13 deg at the moment. We had loads of rain last night.


Rain back on here quite heavy just now. Want to wander to one of the ever decreasing cash machines in the town to take some money out to pay the plumber if he appears. I think even a new valve and float ball are only around a tenner but no doubt there will be a minimum of at least £50 to fit it. Typically it has currently stopped dripping!


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good Morning Dave,
> I’ve been out that way running, but don’t “know”the area.
> Found a feature in Dorset Life magazine https://www.dorsetlife.co.uk/2015/04/lakes-lagoons-and-ponds/
> 
> It's Dorchester way, off the top of my head i'd recommend a visit to the Tank Museum at Bovington, the abandoned village of Tyneham ( check for access due to being on MOD land for the firing ranges ) The Square and Compass pub at Worth Matravers, and Monkey World. Weymouth is very Victorian. There's a steam railway between Swanage and Corfe Castle which is well worth it, I like Swanage, some proper fish and chip shops. Beaches tend to get rammed in the grockly places like Poole and Bournemouth but Swanage and Weymouth beaches are quieter. There's a fabulous beach at Shell Bay Studland, the middle mile or so is a Naturist beach. Dorchester pubs, "Proper Pubs "the "Blue Raddle" ( does home made food with a good veggie selection) and the very small and hidden away Convivial Rabbit. There's "Copper Street Brewery" opposite the railway station at Dorchester South, a nice micro brewery with some good beers, but again very small.



We went to to both Monkey Wold and the Tank Museum a few years ago, both well worth a visit, Monkey World seemed more set up for the animals than the visitors, which was nice.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> We went to to both Monkey Wold and the Tank Museum a few years ago, both well worth a visit, Monkey World seemed more set up for the animals than the visitors, which was nice.


We went to Monkey World.
Most disappointing.
Won't bother again.
The Tank museum on the other hand.....


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> We went to Monkey World.
> Most disappointing.
> Won't bother again.
> The Tank museum on the other hand.....



We liked Monkey World, but we'd seen the TV programs about it and were already interested in it.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> We went to Monkey World.
> Most disappointing.
> Won't bother again.
> The Tank museum on the other hand.....


I've been to Monkey world a couple of times, I thought it was good. Interesting conservation work they do.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> We went to to both Monkey Wold and the Tank Museum a few years ago, both well worth a visit, Monkey World seemed more set up for the animals than the visitors, which was nice.


They used to do an off road run around the Tank Museum, it was a “fun” type event with lots of mud and lumpy bits. Some of the “puddles”made by the tank tracks could get deceptively deep as one of the lads who went in up to his waist found out 😁


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jul 2021)

Been out for a soggy potter, actually not too bad until the final few miles when it got seriously wet. Too close to home to bother stopping to put on a waterproof. Forecast is for showers with rain inbetween for the rest of the day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2021)

Our last two visits to the “ Cat “🍺 have been thwarted due to unforeseen circumstances. We’re planning a third attempt tomorrow and I’m feeling a bit apprehensive about what’s going to crop up next 🤞


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2021)

Went for a run earlier, it’s quite warm and fairly humid which always makes me struggle. I tagged on a few extra loops of the small local park to make the distance up to 10k. I’ve noticed lots of mushrooms, not sure if it’s the recent wet weather as we don’t usually get them till later in the year.


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2021)

Board out of my skull.Sitting outside the Leicester GH.Mrs PBeing assessed before she goes under the knife to remove a tumour which has attached itself to her bladder and ovaries


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2021)

Buoyed by my recent plumbing success I have been to the plumber's merchant. Here I was able to purchase a replacement push button for the toilet.

I have fitted said push button and it works very smoothly. This is two plumbing related successes in a matter of days. Mrs P will be overjoyed 🤔

Time for a tuna sandwich and a brew. Then I'll clean the car, I've been talking about this for weeks. Now I'm REALLY going to do it.


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Buoyed by my recent plumbing success I have been to the plumber's merchant. Here I was able to purchase a replacement push button for the toilet.
> 
> I have fitted said push button and it works very smoothly. This is two plumbing related successes in a matter of days. Mrs P will be overjoyed 🤔
> 
> Time for a tuna sandwich and a brew. Then I'll clean the car, I've been talking about this for weeks. Now I'm REALLY going to do it.


 


send me one I’d kill for Tuna sandwich at the moment


----------



## GM (5 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Board out of my skull.Sitting outside the Leicester GH.Mrs PBeing assessed before she goes under the knife to remove a tumour which has attached itself to her bladder and ovaries




Best wishes to your good lady, hope everything goes well!


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> Best wishes to your good lady, hope everything goes well!


 
Many Thanks


----------



## 12boy (5 Jul 2021)

Pawl, here's hoping that your wife is ok.
Had an odd but tasty dinner last night.....cold shrimp with cocktail sauce, chicken sausages on the grill, linguine with butter, coarse black pepper and Parmesan, and a large salad with our own lettuce. Not a usual combo, but nice after a 
33C day. It was Mrs 12' s birthday (Yes the whole country celebrated it with fireworks as they do every July 4th) and we had about 5 hours of calls from family and lots of texting too.
It will be hotter than the hubs of hell today with a promise of thunderdtorms later so my ride will be early. 
NN, have not heard from you for a while and hope you are doing well.
Be safe and well.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> NN, have not heard from you for a while and hope you are doing well.


 thanks


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2021)

From my Facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2021)

I now have a new ballcock 

Just £40 so happy with that and no more listening to drips during the night. He is going to quote for replacing my ancient bathroom too.

Just been watching the tennis all afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2021)

I've got a sneaky feeling that this is a scam.


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> Best wishes to your good lady, hope everything goes well!




Thanks again for your good wishes The growth is cancerous Surgery is planned within the next month to remove both ovaries and the attached growth 

The good news is the consultant doesn’t think it has spread To be absolutely positive Mrs p is to have a full body scan on Wednesday


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> Pawl, here's hoping that your wife is ok.
> Had an odd but tasty dinner last night.....cold shrimp with cocktail sauce, chicken sausages on the grill, linguine with butter, coarse black pepper and Parmesan, and a large salad with our own lettuce. Not a usual combo, but nice after a
> 33C day. It was Mrs 12' s birthday (Yes the whole country celebrated it with fireworks as they do every July 4th) and we had about 5 hours of calls from family and lots of texting too.
> It will be hotter than the hubs of hell today with a promise of thunderdtorms later so my ride will be early.
> ...



Thanks for your kind wishes


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Thanks again for your good wishes The growth is cancerous Surgery is planned within the next month to remove both ovaries and the attached growth
> 
> The good news is the consultant doesn’t think it has spread To be absolutely positive Mrs p is to have a full body scan on Wednesday


Gosh. Hope all goes well. Why can they find a vaccine for a new disease within months but not for bloody cancer!


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh. Hope all goes well. Why can they find a vaccine for a new disease within months but not for bloody cancer!



Thanks mo


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Board out of my skull.Sitting outside the Leicester GH.Mrs PBeing assessed before she goes under the knife to remove a tumour which has attached itself to her bladder and ovaries


Pawl
Is your lady having the op today or beiing assessed for it ?
Either way I hope all goes well.
EDIT
just seen your later post. I do hope all goes well.


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Pawl
> Is your lady having the op today or beiing assessed for it ?
> Either way I hope all goes well.
> EDIT
> just seen your later post. I do hope all goes well.


 
Assessed She is due for a full body scan on Wednesday Op is planned to be within four weeks Thanks for your Thank you for your kind wishes


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2021)

Thank you all for your supportive posts It does help


----------



## gavroche (5 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh. Hope all goes well. Why can they find a vaccine for a new disease within months but not for bloody cancer!


The new advert for raising money for cancer says " One in two people will get cancer". A few years ago it was " One in three" so what has gone wrong ? It seems to me that it is a bottom less pit. I am far from being a scientist but I still think the food we eat has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just £40 so happy with that and no more listening to drips during the night.



That’s a bit of a harsh way to refer to the other early posters on this thread. 😉


----------



## rustybolts (5 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> 1st point
> Seriously......did you hear on the news (think it was to do with Canada) they mentioned a Mr Wan King. A very unfortunate name
> I googled it and my spelling is correct.
> My mind was racing with possible jokes


Ah you're pulling my leg ! ( the middle leg )


----------



## rustybolts (5 Jul 2021)

Good luck Pawl , hope all is ok


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> The new advert for raising money for cancer says " One in two people will get cancer". A few years ago it was " One in three" so what has gone wrong ? It seems to me that it is a bottom less pit. I am far from being a scientist but* I still think the food we eat has a lot to do with it.*



That may well be a consideration. However, in general, we are all living longer, we (in the developed world) have a better lifestyle, less arduous and dangerous jobs, improved public health (drainage, sewerage, decent housing, etc etc), so, the Grim Reaper is left with fewer and fewer tools to do his business.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Thanks again for your good wishes The growth is cancerous Surgery is planned within the next month to remove both ovaries and the attached growth
> 
> The good news is the consultant doesn’t think it has spread To be absolutely positive Mrs p is to have a full body scan on Wednesday



I well remember the day we (myself and Mrs @BoldonLad) sat in the office of a Consultant Surgeon, to be told that Mrs @BoldonLad had Cancer. It was the worst experience in my life, so far. The dreaded "C" word strikes fear into us all. But, all went well, the Cancer was caught in time, surgery went according to plan, and, 15 years later, we are still pedalling about. So, very best wishes and hope all goes well for you both.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Thanks again for your good wishes The growth is cancerous Surgery is planned within the next month to remove both ovaries and the attached growth
> 
> The good news is the consultant doesn’t think it has spread To be absolutely positive Mrs p is to have a full body scan on Wednesday



My best wishes for a speedy recovery and a good outcome.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2021)

Been up the Con Club for a meeting with the band. I drank so much Guinness that I cant remember what we'd agreed as our setlist for our forthcoming gig.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Been up the Con Club for a meeting with the band. I drank so much Guinness that I cant remember what we'd agreed as our setlist for our forthcoming gig.


The black velvet band?


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> My best wishes for a speedy recovery and a good outcome.


Thanks daver


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I well remember the day we (myself and Mrs @BoldonLad) sat in the office of a Consultant Surgeon, to be told that Mrs @BoldonLad had Cancer. It was the worst experience in my life, so far. The dreaded "C" word strikes fear into us all. But, all went well, the Cancer was caught in time, surgery went according to plan, and, 15 years later, we are still pedalling about. So, very best wishes and hope all goes well for you both.



Thanks.Reading that really helps us both


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2021)

Well, my pal Carrie and I are finally back home after our successful Devon trip. It felt ever so strange leaving my bike behind at my sister's house! The bike has been left leaning against the inside wall of an outhouse but I am going to search for the bike hanging hooks that I bought a few years ago and take those down on my next visit to get my bike and my niece's bike up on the wall out of the way. 
I had hoped to do more cycling than I ended up doing, but my bad back and lack of fitness forced me to see sense. Still, I did my longest ride for 18 months (106 km / 66 miles) and my most intense 11 days of cycling for about 2 years (316 km / 190 miles).

I have my long(ish) Garforth forum ride next Saturday so I need to be kind to my back, but I will try to get a few more short(ish) rides in before then. 

I'm just trying to unwind after 240 miles of busy motorways and 30 miles of busy A-roads. I treated Carrie to very tasty fish and chips at Hollingworth Lake (Smithy Bridge, near Littleborough) after we walked her dog there. We called in at Aldi back in Todmorden so I don't need to shop until Wednesday now.

We caught up on yesterday's TdF stage before Carrie and her hound headed home. Now I am just catching up on my email etc.

I had one email reminding me that I had £6.25 left in my phone account from my former PAYG days. I now pay a flat £6/month so the credit would never get used so I decided to enter a few premium rate competitions. So far I have spent £2 of it to try and win 4 Boardman bikes (2 ebikes, 2 standard racers) plus £20k in one of the TdF competitions.



Dave7 said:


> Seriously......did you hear on the news (think it was to do with Canada) they mentioned a Mr Wan King. A very unfortunate name
> I googled it and my spelling is correct.
> My mind was racing with possible jokes


Two engineers who had worked for the BBC founded a company in the 1940s to develop and manufacture electronic test equipment. They named the company after their favourite actress (Deborah Kerr) and favourite actor (Naunton Wayne) - _Wayne Kerr_ - you cannot be serious!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Two engineers who had worked for the BBC founded a company in the 1940s to develop and manufacture electronic test equipment. They named the company after their favourite actress (Deborah Kerr) and favourite actor (Naunton Wayne) - _Wayne Kerr_ - you cannot be serious!


Ah, I have just spotted the thread on this subject started by Dave this morning in which @Drago has already pointed out that unfortunate company name!


----------



## GM (6 Jul 2021)

Morning all... Can't believe I'm first!.... On my way to the Wellington Platinum Medical Centre. Going under the knife, can't wait to get it all over and done with...Catch up later at a more sensible hour!


----------



## rustybolts (6 Jul 2021)

Have to haul a 6ft mattress up a stairs today and it will be a tight squeeze , any advice ?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2021)

Morning all.
Piddling down and will be all day.
A decent sleep but woke far too early.
The aunt has decided it is time to go into full time care. So I am to pick her up to show her around a home that we (the family) selected.
£1,000+ per week...... cheap it ain't. 
We have to do a selfie Covid test.......not looking forward to that .


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2021)

Good morning everyone. @GM I hope all is/has gone well for you. @pawl and Mrs pawl, just caught up on this one, good wishes to you both. 🤞

We had rain all night and it's still drizzling now. Slept for eight hours, that's three good sleeps in four nights. I was nackered last night after doing little all day, I don't know what I had last week but it's taking a while to get over. I'm already wondering if I should ride or not tomorrow.

It's Tuesday so we are granddaughter minding and housework day. Mrs P did all the laundry yesterday, unusual. I must go now as have to get granddaughter at 08.00

I'm 67 today - it seems to have arrived too quickly.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. @GM I hope all is/has gone well for you. @pawl and Mrs pawl, just caught up on this one, good wishes to you both. 🤞
> 
> We had rain all night and it's still drizzling now. Slept for eight hours, that's three good sleeps in four nights. I was nackered last night after doing little all day, I don't know what I had last week but it's taking a while to get over. I'm already wondering if I should ride or not tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Happy birthday


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, more wetness on its way.
Best wishes @pawl 
Happy birthday @PaulSB


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Can't believe I'm first!.... On my way to the Wellington Platinum Medical Centre. Going under the knife, can't wait to get it all over and done with...Catch up later at a more sensible hour!


 

Hope it goes well


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Have to haul a 6ft mattress up a stairs today and it will be a tight squeeze , any advice ?




If it’s a new mattress and comes vacuum packed don’t do as I did and open it downstairs.After much struggling and cursing managed to get it into the bedroom Mattresses do not bend easily

Good luck


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. @GM I hope all is/has gone well for you. @pawl and Mrs pawl, just caught up on this one, good wishes to you both. 🤞
> 
> We had rain all night and it's still drizzling now. Slept for eight hours, that's three good sleeps in four nights. I was nackered last night after doing little all day, I don't know what I had last week but it's taking a while to get over. I'm already wondering if I should ride or not tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2021)

Good morning to one and all. Happy birthday to some, and I hope hospital visits go well for others. And I hope you win in the fight with the mattress.

We had rain all night here and this korning looks decidedly soggy. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Lee_M (6 Jul 2021)

Morning all. Chucking down in North Wales today.
Still suffering from the man flu, over a week now. Headaches have gone but still got a chest full of phlegm, so much coughing which annoys the missus. 

Not been on the bike for over a week now due to this. Beginning to miss it.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jul 2021)

Good morning all from a soggy Barnet 

Happy birthday to @PaulSB, the years seem to fly by.

Good luck to @GM and MrsPawl.

Todays bimble will be to Morrisons to stock up with bottles of ale, as we are off to Suffolk on Thursday with our friends at their sister in laws cottage. 
With all the panniers on, front and rear I can get 20 bottles safely stowed.

Another day in paradise


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

Morning. Looked in earlier but nobody was about. Can't think why as it was 5am 

Been for the most enjoyable spin I've had in ages. Took it really easy plus it was cooler and fresher so really pleasant.

Happy Birthday Paul.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all from a soggy Barnet
> 
> Happy birthday to @PaulSB, the years seem to fly by.
> 
> ...



Well that is you sorted, will you make a second trip for Mrs Paulus supplies?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. @GM I hope all is/has gone well for you. @pawl and Mrs pawl, just caught up on this one, good wishes to you both. 🤞
> 
> We had rain all night and it's still drizzling now. Slept for eight hours, that's three good sleeps in four nights. I was nackered last night after doing little all day, I don't know what I had last week but it's taking a while to get over. I'm already wondering if I should ride or not tomorrow.
> 
> ...


So.....a young whippersnapper then


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2021)

Walking the dog this morning and encountered a lady with a Weimeraner and she had an obvious islands accent. We got to chatting and it turns out she was born on Eigg and spent much or her life on Skye. We had a good blether and I got to use a few phrases of Gaelic, but quickly became apparent that she was fluent and I couldn't keep up. Still, made my morning.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Ilfracombe this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

Just a couple of snaps from this morning's bimble. 

My town of Crieff in the distance in one and 2 small wind turbines over near the village I was born and brought up in.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Well that is you sorted, will you make a second trip for Mrs Paulus supplies?


MrsP is something of a lightweight as far as alcohol goes. One glass of Pinot Grigio per evening is enough for her.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2021)

Breaking news. A number of accidents have taken place in my neck of the woods due to the grass verges not being cut. On narrow lanes you can't see another oncoming vehicle and accidents have happened .

The reason why the council have not cut the verges is to ensure bio diversity and the wildlife. So it's ok for cars to crash as long as the bio diversity is maintained.  

You couldn't make this c**p up.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Breaking news. A number of accidents have taken place in my neck of the woods due to the grass verges not being cut. On narrow lanes you can't see another oncoming vehicle and accidents have happened .
> 
> The reason why the council have not cut the verges is to ensure bio diversity and the wildlife. So it's ok for cars to crash as long as the bio diversity is maintained.
> 
> You couldn't make this c**p up.


.........or the drivers could just drive as per the conditions for a change!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> .........or the drivers could just drive as per the conditions for a change!




Round here the locals do tend to know the roads, but some of the lanes are 1 car one way at a time so you don't see another car until it's too late. There are very few pull ins. It's a nightmare to be honest


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Breaking news. A number of accidents have taken place in my neck of the woods due to the grass verges not being cut. On narrow lanes you can't see another oncoming vehicle and accidents have happened .





Mo1959 said:


> .........or the drivers could just drive as per the conditions for a change!


I came across quite a few T-junctions near bends in Devon where overgrown vegetation meant that a driver coming from a small side road would have to very slowly poke the front of their vehicle out into a busier road in front of them and hope that any drivers coming round the bend were paying attention! 

Nearly all of the drivers I encountered on the single-track lanes knew how to cope with them. There was one notable exception though - the driver of a car came whizzing along a 1.2 car width lane towards me. I heard it from round a bend. It wasn't safe to stay on my side of the road on such lanes because I wouldn't be seen until the very last moment so I quickly got into the habit of riding round the outside of bends to give both me and any oncoming drivers the chance to see each other further round the bend. This driver was going way too fast and had to brake hard when she saw me. I gave her a stern look before breathing in and squeezing past her car. She definitely got the message... 

My nephew is working in a local warehouse. He says that most of the men that he works with will drive to the pub and come back via such lanes after closing time, secure in the knowledge that they are highly unlikely to be stopped by the police way out there. Unless they meet a fellow drunk driver coming the other way of course... Remind me never to cycle those roads at night!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I came across quite a few T-junctions near bends in Devon where overgrown vegetation meant that a driver coming from a small side road would have to very slowly poke the front of their vehicle out into a busier road in front of them and hope that any drivers coming round the bend were paying attention!
> 
> Nearly all of the drivers I encountered on the single-track lanes knew how to cope with them. There was one notable exception though - the driver of a car came whizzing along a 1.2 car width lane towards me. I heard it from round a bend. It wasn't safe to stay on my side of the road on such lanes because I wouldn't be seen until the very last moment so I quickly got into the habit of riding round the outside of bends to give both me and any oncoming drivers the chance to see each other further round the bend. This driver was going way too fast and had to brake hard when she saw me. I gave her a stern look before breathing in and squeezing past her car. She definitely got the message...
> 
> My nephew is working in a local warehouse. He says that most of the men that he works with will drive to the pub and come back via such lanes after closing time, secure in the knowledge that they are highly unlikely to be stopped by the police way out there. Unless they meet a fellow drunk driver coming the other way of course... Remind me never to cycle those roads at night!




The trouble here is that although the locals are fine, there is a farm at the top of the lane that rents yurts to holidaymakers and they drive like lunatics and have no regard for the conditions or other road users.


----------



## GM (6 Jul 2021)

All done and should be back home this afternoon after lunch.. 






I could get used to this! 

Happy birthday Paul enjoy!


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Breaking news. A number of accidents have taken place in my neck of the woods due to the grass verges not being cut. On narrow lanes you can't see another oncoming vehicle and accidents have happened .
> 
> The reason why the council have not cut the verges is to ensure bio diversity and the wildlife. So it's ok for cars to crash as long as the bio diversity is maintained.
> 
> You couldn't make this c**p up.


Same here. They let the verges get overgrown in the interests of 'bio diversity'.
This is just code for 'we'll take your council tax at the same rate, but provide less of a service.


----------



## 12boy (6 Jul 2021)

Feliz cumpleanos, Paul.
Hope you heal quickly, GM.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2021)

I'm in A&E........did this to my finger three weeks back when I fell off the bike. Saw my GP this morning and she diagnosed Mallet finger. She sent me to A&E to get splinted.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Same here. They let the verges get overgrown in the interests of 'bio diversity'.
> This is just code for 'we'll take your council tax at the same rate, but provide less of a service.




Exactly


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2021)

My oven has just gone bang. Its a convection microwave oven.

Looks like more money will have to be spent.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mallet finger


*Mallet finger* - ouch, I'd never heard of that before - GWS!



welsh dragon said:


> My oven has just gone bang. Its a convection microwave oven.
> 
> Looks like more money will have to be spent.


I've just plugged my laptop charger in and there was a loud 'pop'. I feared the worse, but it turns out to be the relevant switch on the 4-way power extension lead. I moved the charger over one socket and it works fine.

I hope that your oven has just blown a fuse! Mine blew its internal light years ago but the oven still works.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jul 2021)

Finally made it to the Cat, there’s a nice 12% stout I’m saving for later.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> MrsP is something of a lightweight as far as alcohol goes. One glass of Pinot Grigio per evening is enough for her.


A cheap date then


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Mallet finger* - ouch, I'd never heard of that before - GWS!
> 
> 
> I've just plugged my laptop charger in and there was a loud 'pop'. I feared the worse, but it turns out to be the relevant switch on the 4-way power extension lead. I moved the charger over one socket and it works fine.
> ...



I've never heard of mallet finger either.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I've never heard of mallet finger either.


Didn't that tv/radio presenter suffer from it?
What was his name?
Timmy something .


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A cheap date then


I’m even cheaper. Fresh orange please.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Didn't that tv/radio presenter suffer from it?
> What was his name?
> Timmy something .




That's the one


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

Ooo. Ominous black clouds gathering. I think a downpour due soon.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2021)

You do all realise this is no laughing matter? I've had to confess to Mrs P I fell off my bike........😟

The good news is I have the type when a bone chip is broken off - this heals quite quickly. If the tendon is torn off it's a much longer process.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My oven has just gone bang. Its a convection microwave oven.


Mine usually goes 'Ding'............


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

I can’t seem to get interested in the cycling today. Maybe too flat.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I've never heard of mallet finger either.



Nor me, sounds unpleasant.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I can’t seem to get interested in the cycling today. Maybe too flat.



I wasn't motivated this morning either, I'll pick another day when the weather is better, breezy with showers here.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2021)

I've been sorting out the recycling this morning, with us both taking medication we generate a lot of used blister packs, I've been collecting them over the last few months and this morning I dropped a bag full off at Superdrug for recycling. I also dropped some food off at Morrisons for the local food bank, with the club giving out food as part of the raffle prizes we often end up with stuff we don't eat, in the past we've just taken it down the other club for their raffle, but they've closed now so it gets offered to the family and if they don't want it it just sits in the cupboard, so I had a clear out this morning and donated it, after checking the date on it first.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I wasn't motivated this morning either, I'll pick another day when the weather is better, breezy with showers here.


I meant the Tour Dave. I’m finding it a bit boring today. 

Hope you make it out another day.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> All done and should be back home this afternoon after lunch..
> View attachment 597626
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, a nice lunchtime mug of bovril.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> so I had a clear out this morning and donated it, after checking the date on it.


You mean if its 3 weeks out of date you donate it.......any less you eat it ?

But seriously we are of a similar mind.

We bought some barm cakes recently. Didn't keep the receipt.
Yesterday I made 2 fried egg barms. Just as we were about to tuck in MrsD nearly chucked up..........the bases were green moldy.... as in really moldy. J
Just hadn't noticed it when preparing.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm in A&E........did this to my finger three weeks back when I fell off the bike. Saw my GP this morning and she diagnosed Mallet finger. She sent me to A&E to get splinted.
> 
> View attachment 597636


I've heard of white vibration finger, but that's some thing different altogether.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> I've heard of white vibration finger, but that's some thing different altogether.


It's the fingers that go white, _not_ the vibrations! 

Funnily enough, I was thinking about _vibration(-induced) white finger _on one of my recent rides in Devon. In one village there was a young man digging up the road surface with a pneumatic drill. I could see the whole of each of his arms shaking as he drilled.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You mean if its 3 weeks out of date you donate it.......any less you eat it ?
> 
> But seriously we are of a similar mind.
> 
> ...



Everything I donated was in date, the two that were out of date got thrown away.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jul 2021)

I hope @Mo1959 persevered with your Tour watching today !


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jul 2021)

My day, a couple of hours on the bike managing to beat the forecast rain, then a trip to Sainsbury’s, spent the afternoon watching a bit of Wimbledon and a rather fabulous stage of the Tour. Now catching up with The Cycling Podcast.
@GM glad to hear your visit went well, wishing you a speedy recuperation.


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm in A&E........did this to my finger three weeks back when I fell off the bike. Saw my GP this morning and she diagnosed Mallet finger. She sent me to A&E to get splinted.
> 
> View attachment 597636




You have actually seen a real GP not a voice at the end of a phone or a video consultation.Took seven weeks to se the senior partner to get referred to a specialist

Well done


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> You have actually seen a real GP not a voice at the end of a phone or a video consultation.Took seven weeks to se the senior partner to get referred to a specialist
> 
> Well done


Yep In person. Phoned at 08.10 and appointment at 10.40. A&E at 11.15, triage, assessment, x-ray, treated and home for 1.00pm.

Sorry.

Mrs P did comment if I'd said I'd fallen off the bike she would have sent me to A&E three weeks ago.


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I can’t seem to get interested in the cycling today. Maybe too flat.



Only watched the last 20 K brilliant lead out followed by a brilliant sprint


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep In person. Phoned at 08.10 and appointment at 10.40. A&E at 11.15, triage, assessment, x-ray, treated and home for 1.00pm.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Mrs P did comment if I'd said I'd fallen off the bike she would have sent me to A&E three weeks ago.




Pleased you got treated so quickly


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Only watched the last 20 K brilliant lead out followed by a brilliant sprint


I missed it but saw it when they did the after race re-run. Impressive.


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You mean if its 3 weeks out of date you donate it.......any less you eat it ?
> 
> But seriously we are of a similar mind.
> 
> ...





Excuse my ignorance but what are Barm Cakes?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. @GM I hope all is/has gone well for you. @pawl and Mrs pawl, just caught up on this one, good wishes to you both. 🤞
> 
> We had rain all night and it's still drizzling now. Slept for eight hours, that's three good sleeps in four nights. I was nackered last night after doing little all day, I don't know what I had last week but it's taking a while to get over. I'm already wondering if I should ride or not tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Or, to look at it another way, you're
35,215,200 minutes old. Have some






Hope you didn't overdo yourself today.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what are Barm Cakes?


Ooohhhhh...........here we go.

Soft bread roll, bap, barm, batch......up here it's a barm. Great with chips, egg, sausage, bacon.......or all four at once!!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Or, to look at it another way, you're
> 35,215,200 minutes old. Have some
> View attachment 597707
> 
> ...


Not done a lot to be honest. Housework, childcare and now sitting back quietly coughing.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I meant the Tour Dave. I’m finding it a bit boring today.
> 
> Hope you make it out another day.



I've just watched the highlights, good work by Cav and his crew but not the most exciting of stages. I spent the afternoon in the garden, I drove past the local B & Q this morning and they'd got a load of bedding plants on clearance, I got 25 plants for 2 quid and spent the afternoon dotting them about the garden filling gaps between the perennials, as I finished it started to lash it down.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what are Barm Cakes?


Baps ?
EDIT
Just seen Chorley Paul's reply


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Baps ?



Batches.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Not done a lot to be honest. Housework, childcare and now sitting back quietly coughing.


Quiet coughing, that's a new one.
Nowt serious, cake overeating that sort of thing.


----------



## 12boy (6 Jul 2021)

I, too, have never heard of mallet finger but I have heard of hammertoes. And plumbers butt, by cracky. Really nice day for a ride although my rigid brace sucks a little joy out of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

Stuck the footie on but not paying a lot of attention. I don’t really care which of them wins.

Must be time for a slice of toast and a cuppa I think. 🐱 is looking for her supper too.


----------



## monkers (6 Jul 2021)

Good evening all.

Currently away (still in the UK of course) intending a week of cycling. It is of course raining pissinstantly. On the first day I decided that a quicklink in my chain would be a useful modification if I need to clean the chain while away, so I bought one and a new chain tool. The new chain tool turned to mush half way through the task (it wasn't a cheap one). I had to wait until Monday afternoon before managing to buy another. So the first 3 days were cycling-free days, then the fourth (today) featured more rain, strong winds, and more long Covid symptoms.

I have just bought a new laptop as the last one died a few weeks ago, however the new one is driving me mad with keys that don't type unless you thump them hard about a dozen times in a row; make that two dozen for the space bar.

I haven't managed to spend time here due to the laptop situation and another cause of pressure on my time, but I've missed being here. Hope all are well. xx


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jul 2021)

Hi Monkers, good to hear from you 👍 if the keyboard is unresponsive then the processor is usually catching up with housekeeping stuff. I thought you were a MacBook user?


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hi Monkers, good to hear from you 👍 if the keyboard is unresponsive then the processor is usually catching up with housekeeping stuff. I thought you were a MacBook user?



Hello, I wondered where you were, it sounds like you're having fun.


----------



## monkers (6 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hi Monkers, good to hear from you 👍 if the keyboard is unresponsive then the processor is usually catching up with housekeeping stuff. I thought you were a MacBook user?



@Tenkaykev 

Thanks Kev, no only ever a Windows user. The laptop is a quadcore i5 similar spec to my last one that had no such problems. I haven't loaded any extra software; it doesn't even have office and this is the only tab I have open. Some keys are worse than others with the space bar especially bad.

It seems so much of what I buy these days has a fault from the start. I guess others have similar experiences.


----------



## monkers (6 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Hello, I wondered where you were, it sounds like you're having fun.



@dave r 

Hi Dave ... forecast tomorrow not great, but Thursday looking good, so hoping to attempt a half century (it's been a while!)


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ooohhhhh...........here we go.
> 
> Soft bread roll, bap, barm, batch......up here it's a barm.


And one they used to serve in our canteen in Burnley was an 'oven bottom'!



dave r said:


> Batches.


Coming from Coventry, that was what I used to call them but I soon realised that the folk up didn't have a clue what they are. My sister came up to visit and ordered a 'chip batch' in a chippy and the staff just stared at her as if she were talking in an unknown foreign language!



monkers said:


> I have just bought a new laptop as the last one died a few weeks ago, however the new one is driving me mad with keys that don't type unless you thump them hard about a dozen times in a row; *make that two dozen for the space bar.*





monkers said:


> Some keys are worse than others with *the space bar especially bad.*
> 
> It seems so much of what I buy these days has a fault from the start. I guess others have similar experiences.


That's what my Lenovo space bar was like. I investigated and found that it wasn't clipped on properly! There was a clip either end of it and only one side was inserted - the other was just hanging there, causing the bar to malfunction whenever I typed on that end of it. After I clipped it in it started working perfectly. 

I have got used to the keyboard now, but I still prefer the excellent keyboard on my old Dell. Everything else is vastly better on the new machine though.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> And one they used to serve in our canteen in Burnley was an 'oven bottom'!
> 
> 
> Coming from Coventry, that was what I used to call them but I soon realised that the folk up didn't have a clue what they are. My sister came up to visit and ordered a 'chip batch' in a chippy and the staff just stared at her as if she were talking in an unknown foreign language!
> ...



I caused chaos in a cafe in Dudley by asking for a bacon batch, the girl behind the counter hadn't a clue what I was on about.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> And one they used to serve in our canteen in Burnley was an 'oven bottom'!



An "oven bottom" is a muffin though? Not a bread roll - where I live anyway. 🤔

This could go on all day........but I've nothing else to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2021)

I remember on holiday with mum a long time ago, think it might have been Cornwall and we asked for half a dozen rolls and they hadn’t a clue either. Think they called them baps.

Dry here but a day of showers ahead. Think I’ll just walk this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I remember on holiday with mum a long time ago, think it might have been Cornwall and we asked for half a dozen rolls and they hadn’t a clue either. Think they called them baps.
> 
> Dry here but a day of showers ahead. Think I’ll just walk this morning.


Just as well you didn’t ask them to make you some pieces


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, looks like we have a dry spell until lunchtime at least.

A striking graphic on my twitter feed this morning. Such a common misconception that the Romans stopped at Hadrian’s Wall !


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jul 2021)

Good morning folk.
Welcome back to the fold @monkers .
Last night I watched the footy till 10 minutes from end of normal time. Recorded the remainder and just watched it. A decent match but so much diving made it unpleasant at times.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just as well you didn’t ask them to make you some pieces


🤣🤣 Mrs P is from the Borders


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2021)

Good day - I hope.  Grey, drizzly, breezy. Summer??

This morning I am not nackered which I hope is a good sign. As far as I know there is nothing I must do. This I like. The inside of the car needs a decent clean, if the drizzle stops this will happen.

Hello @monkers 👍


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2021)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Drago (7 Jul 2021)

I have risen!

May not be around much today, but of a crisis brewing at Drago Towers.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jul 2021)

Good morning all.
A grey, dull start to the day here with rain forecast for later. 
Dog walking soon after breakie, fresh fruit and yogurt, and then I may get a bimble in if the rain holds off long enough.
A big day in the tour today, twice up the Ventoux
Plus, I believe there is a minor football game on the telly tonight 
Sausages, mash and onion gravy for dinner tonight as our son is coming over to watch said match.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, looks like we have a dry spell until lunchtime at least.
> 
> A striking graphic on my twitter feed this morning. Such a common misconception that the Romans stopped at Hadrian’s Wall !
> View attachment 597740


I see my home village of Dunning. Strageath is the nearest to me now, just about a mile away.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning folk.
> Welcome back to the fold @monkers .
> Last night I watched the footy till 10 minutes from end of normal time. Recorded the remainder and just watched it. A decent match but so much diving made it unpleasant at times.


It annoys me so much I end up swearing at the telly and telling them to stop acting. When you see what the cyclists cope with picking themselves up after crashes and chunks of skin missing and straight back on the bike and these ponces are rolling around in fake agony with the slightest tap on their ankle!


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2021)

Its come up on my memories page its been 6 years since I brought my Eastway.







I've looked at my records and I've put 16000 miles under the wheels in that 6 years.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2021)

Morning. Another wet night here for us. Still very misty here as well.

I can see a couple of rabbits in the field. Good job the apocalypse hasn't struck otherwise we might need to eat them 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Another wet night here for us. Still very misty here as well.
> 
> I can see a couple of rabbits in the field. Good job the apocalypse hasn't struck otherwise we might need to eat them
> 
> Stay safe folks


I almost ran a baby one over on my bike the other morning as it darted out in front of me then quickly changed its mind. It's deer that worry me. The numbers seem to have increased dramatically and they often shoot out of the verges and across the road. You would get a sore one if you hit one. I am really careful on downhills where there is long vegetation and trees either side just in case.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning for a mooch around the great metropolis. 
Might fit in a spot of lunch somewhere on the way.



Mo1959 said:


> I remember on holiday with mum a long time ago, think it might have been Cornwall and we asked for half a dozen rolls and they hadn’t a clue either. Think they called them baps.



There's a well known roadside cafe just outside Wadebridge whose name always causes a titter.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I almost ran a baby one over on my bike the other morning as it darted out in front of me then quickly changed its mind. It's deer that worry me. The numbers seem to have increased dramatically and they often shoot out of the verges and across the road. You would get a sore one if you hit one. I am really careful on downhills where there is long vegetation and trees either side just in case.



Deer can cause terrible accidents 😠


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Deer can cause terrible accidents 😠


Yep. I've heard of people being killed hitting them. They really need culled there's so many now. All the namby pamby townies would be up in arms at the thought of killing poor little bamby as they don't really understand the countryside and the balance of things.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jul 2021)

monkers said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Currently away (still in the UK of course) intending a week of cycling. It is of course raining pissinstantly. On the first day I decided that a quicklink in my chain would be a useful modification if I need to clean the chain while away, so I bought one and a new chain tool. The new chain tool turned to mush half way through the task (it wasn't a cheap one). I had to wait until Monday afternoon before managing to buy another. So the first 3 days were cycling-free days, then the fourth (today) featured more rain, strong winds, and more long Covid symptoms.
> 
> ...



good to hear from you.

hope the weather and your laptop “experience” improve


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jul 2021)

Mrs @BoldonLad is out with her “ladies who lunch” today.

Normally, Wednesday early, is supermarket shopping session.

Mrs @BoldonLad wanted to have the whole morning to do her hair, choose her outfit (from the empty wardrobe, with “nothing to wear”), etc, etc

So, I, as her dutiful husband, got up early, went to the supermarket, did the shopping, returned, put shopping away etc, only to find that Mrs @BoldonLad is still fast asleep, in bed.

Now, it is somehow my fault that she is running late.

I think I will go and hide in the shed.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, looks like we have a dry spell until lunchtime at least.
> 
> A striking graphic on my twitter feed this morning. Such a common misconception that the Romans stopped at Hadrian’s Wall !
> View attachment 597740



indeed, isn’t there another “Roman Wall”, north of the Carlisle to Wallsend one, forget the name now, think it begins with an “A”?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It annoys me so much I end up swearing at the telly and telling them to stop acting. When you see what the cyclists cope with picking themselves up after crashes and chunks of skin missing and straight back on the bike and these ponces are rolling around in fake agony with the slightest tap on their ankle!


I can't argue with you there Mo.
I wonder how they live with themselves, knowing they have lied and cheated to get a foul.
It ruins the game.


----------



## pawl (7 Jul 2021)

Morning all Sitting outside Leicester GH radiology dept waiting for Mrs p Scan today


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Mrs @BoldonLad is out with her “ladies who lunch” today.
> 
> Normally, Wednesday early, is supermarket shopping session.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good excuse for a bike ride.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Mrs @BoldonLad is out with her “ladies who lunch” today.
> 
> Normally, Wednesday early, is supermarket shopping session.
> 
> ...



1. Did you take Mrs B a cup of tea/coffee before you went? If yes you're in the clear if no it is your fault.

2. Did you make just enough noise around the house to gently rouse Mrs B? Again yes you're in the clear, if no and you were quiet, considerate and crept like a church mouse then it's your fault

3. Did you gently touch Mrs B's shoulder and whisper "I'm just popping out dear"? Again you know the answer here.

I speak as a man who's wife has just appeared and muttered "You make a lot of noise eating porridge"  "but it's OK I need to get up."

Phew!

This is what sheds were invented for


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It annoys me so much I end up swearing at the telly and telling them to stop acting. When you see what the cyclists cope with picking themselves up after crashes and chunks of skin missing and straight back on the bike and these ponces are rolling around in fake agony with the slightest tap on their ankle!





Mo1959 said:


> I almost ran a baby one over on my bike the other morning as it darted out in front of me then quickly changed its mind. It's deer that worry me. The numbers seem to have increased dramatically and they often shoot out of the verges and across the road. You would get a sore one if you hit one. I am really careful on downhills where there is long vegetation and trees either side just in case.





Dave7 said:


> *I can't argue with you there Mo.*
> I wonder how they live with themselves, knowing they have lied and cheated to get a foul.
> It ruins the game.



Take my advice Dave.......it looks like arguing with @Mo1959 is definitely not a plan today.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Deer can cause terrible accidents 😠


The one that jumped over me on a fast descent would have despatched me to meet my maker if its flightpath had been a few cms lower!


----------



## Paulus (7 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. I've heard of people being killed hitting them. They really need culled there's so many now. All the namby pamby townies would be up in arms at the thought of killing poor little bamby as they don't really understand the countryside and the balance of things.


Once they reintroduce wolves to the highlands, the numbers will reduce somewhat.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> Once they reintroduce wolves to the highlands, the numbers will reduce somewhat.


And we will then be looking out for prowling fat wolves...


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> And we will then be looking out for prowling fat wolves...


The canine species aren't the ones you should be keeping an eye open for. It's the feline species.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> indeed, isn’t there another “Roman Wall”, north of the Carlisle to Wallsend one, forget the name now, think it begins with an “A”?


Antonine Wall ?


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> indeed, isn’t there another “Roman Wall”, north of the Carlisle to Wallsend one, forget the name now, think it begins with an “A”?


It’s the Antonine wall , I think it was a more temporary structure of timber and earth banking
Just seen Kev got in first while I was typing.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> Once they reintroduce wolves to the highlands, the numbers will reduce somewhat.




As will people's cats and dogs I suspect.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 1. Did you take Mrs B a cup of tea/coffee before you went? If yes you're in the clear if no it is your fault.
> 
> 2. Did you make just enough noise around the house to gently rouse Mrs B? Again yes you're in the clear, if no and you were quiet, considerate and crept like a church mouse then it's your fault
> 
> ...



Yes, I get the message, short version:

“you are a man, therefore, it is your fault, just man up and take it”


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 597767


What's tha looking for?


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Deer can cause terrible accidents 😠


My youngest brother used to work as a night shift delivery driver for Group4 many years ago. One night, driving though the wilds of Northumberland, collided with a deer. Transit van was wrecked, fortunately, brother was unhurt, deer dead. He spent the rest of his shift waiting for Group4 to send out another van and a recovery truck.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Antonine Wall ?


That’s the one


----------



## pawl (7 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Morning all Sitting outside Leicester GH radiology dept waiting for Mrs p Scan today



Out inside the hour.Called in at the garden centre on the way back for toast with marmalade and a double Espresso Bit disappointed that they didn’t do toast with Marmite


----------



## pawl (7 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> Once they reintroduce wolves to the highlands, the numbers will reduce somewhat.




As long as the wolves don’t decide to add cyclists 🚴‍♀️ to their menu


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's tha looking for?


No harm in looking


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, I get the message, short version:
> 
> “you are a man, therefore, it is your fault, just man up and take it”


Well seeing as you put it that way.............................


----------



## pawl (7 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I can't argue with you there Mo.
> I wonder how they live with themselves, knowing they have lied and cheated to get a foul.
> It ruins the game.




Don’t think I will bother watching strictly come diving tonight


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2021)

Driving down a Cotswold land a few years ago in my mates Suzuki 4x4.
We were getting a bit of a lick on, when a stag jumped out of the trees on the right, and off the bank and across in front of the screen. For a second the screen was full of deer.
We stopped at the side of the road and found deer hair stuck in the windscreen wipers! 
We hadn't actually hit it but it was as close as you'd ever want to be.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> Once they reintroduce wolves to the highlands, the numbers will reduce somewhat.


Lynx would be even better !


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2021)

Another walk done, tuna and sweetcorn sarnie for lunch and cycling on.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jul 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> It’s the Antonine wall , I think it was a more temporary structure of timber and earth banking
> Just seen Kev got in first while I was typing.


Took 12 years to build, only operated for 8 years before being abandoned !


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> The canine species aren't the ones you should be keeping an eye open for. It's the feline species.


😲


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The one that jumped over me on a fast descent would have despatched me to meet my maker if its flightpath had been a few cms lower!


I had a similar experience many years ago while running on the Purbecks. I was running down a track that went along the side of a hill with bushes / trees either side. Suddenly there was an almighty crash and a large deer leapt across the track a couple of metres ahead of me. It was about head hight and going at a fair rate of knots. It startled me more than anything, it was only on later reflection that I realised what a near miss it had been.


----------



## GM (7 Jul 2021)

G'day y'all...Had a nice slow walk with 🐶 ...feet up now and watch a bit of  and a bit of ⚽ later.

Finished watching the all the episodes of Spiral last night, was the 16th April I started, watching one episode a night. On the look out now for something else to watch each night at bed time!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The one that jumped over me on a fast descent would have despatched me to meet my maker if its flightpath had been a few cms lower!


It suddenly appeared out of the undergrowth on the left in this photo, and leapt right over me. I wouldn't be surprised if it injured itself landing on the road to my right, but it immediately leapt over that wall and carried on running...







😲


----------



## 12boy (7 Jul 2021)

Good to hear from you, Monkers.
And you NN.
33C today and 34 manana..early riding will be required. Another Bromptie day as the bars are best with the hand brace. Later today there will be a mow. The hedgy thing in the front yard will be trimmed tomorrow.
We have wolves, bears and (mountain) lions, Oh My here in Wyoming and once in a while a lion or a bear wanders through town. They love dogs and cats. Foolish people feed the mule deeer which attract predators and themselves love to crop flowers and garden plants when they can. They love crab apples too. The antelope are my favorites and don't mess with peoples' yards. We also have urban prairie dogs, turkeys, Canada Geese, pelicans, badgers and foxes. What you don't want to run into are elk and moose. At 1500 lbs, hitting a moose is like hitting a large tree. Good to eat, though. While lions and bears kill people occasionally, a momma moose or buffalo is a lot more dangerous if there is a calf around. Of course a drunken or texting a-hole driving 80 mph has killed many more folks than all the animals combined. 
Be well and safe and beware the drunken texting moose.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> As will people's cats and dogs I suspect.


Every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No harm in looking


Nope, non at all.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Every cloud has a silver lining




One of my grandsons is here at the moment. They have a sheepdog and He is here as well


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> Good to hear from you, Monkers.
> And you NN.
> 33C today and 34 manana..early riding will be required. Another Bromptie day as the bars are best with the hand brace. Later today there will be a mow. The hedgy thing in the front yard will be trimmed tomorrow.
> We have wolves, bears and (mountain) lions, Oh My here in Wyoming and once in a while a lion or a bear wanders through town. They love dogs and cats. Foolish people feed the mule deeer which attract predators and themselves love to crop flowers and garden plants when they can. They love crab apples too. The antelope are my favorites and don't mess with peoples' yards. We also have urban prairie dogs, turkeys, Canada Geese, pelicans, badgers and foxes. What you don't want to run into are elk and moose. At 1500 lbs, hitting a moose is like hitting a large tree. Good to eat, though. While lions and bears kill people occasionally, a momma moose or buffalo is a lot more dangerous if there is a calf around. Of course a drunken or texting a-hole driving 80 mph has killed many more folks than all the animals combined.
> *Be well and safe and beware the drunken texting moose.*


Especially if it happens to be driving at the time.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2021)

Mission accomplished at last, my Good Lady has got a set of new bright and shiny bra's, and I've got a stack of brownie points, I put my hand in my pocket and brought them for her as a present for her birthday a week Saturday, so two things sorted at once.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It suddenly appeared out of the undergrowth on the left in this photo, and leapt right over me. I wouldn't be surprised if it injured itself landing on the road to my right, but it immediately leapt over that wall and carried on running...
> 
> View attachment 597777
> 
> ...


Very similar road to the one I had a near miss on, only we were travelling the opposite direction.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2021)

When did that happen. Petrol £1.29.5/litre...........at Morrison's


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> When did that happen. Petrol £1.29.5/litre...........at Morrison's



Its been creeping up for a while now, I noticed it because I'm not using the car much, every time I went for fuel it had gone up.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Its been creeping up for a while now, I noticed it because I'm not using the car much, every time I went for fuel it had gone up.


Reminds me of the apocryphal story about a motorist being interviewed on TV about increased fuel costs, and saying that it didn’t affect them as they only put £20 worth in the tank each time they filled up.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2021)

Looks like Roger Federer’s reign may be coming to an end unless he can find something.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like Roger Federer’s reign may be coming to an end unless he can find something.


What's he lost? 🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> What's he lost? 🤔


2 sets down at the moment


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Reminds me of the apocryphal story about a motorist being interviewed on TV about increased fuel costs, and saying that it didn’t affect them as they only put £20 worth in the tank each time they filled up.



I put 10 litres in the tank about once every 2 or 3 weeks, the cost of that 10 litres has been steadily rising.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> When did that happen. Petrol £1.29.5/litre...........at Morrison's


Only just below that price(£1.20) at the local one, three months ago.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2021)

The world's largest sandcastle has been built in Denmark. Topical.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2021)

Filled my car up today - £60+
Diesel was £1.29.
I usually fill up every 3 - 4 weeks.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Its been creeping up for a while now, I noticed it because I'm not using the car much, every time I went for fuel it had gone up.


Same here Dave , not using the car much . But like Dirk I go for the fill up , £50+ last time . One result of Covid , I now use pay at the pump . Which I avoided using before .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jul 2021)

Cracking Tour stage today, double Ventoux. Looked amazing and the racing was fascinating.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2021)

......the finishing line is in the very near distance............

And these people get paid to commentate?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> ......the finishing line is in the very near distance............
> 
> And these people get paid to commentate?


You on about the football?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jul 2021)

Soooo

first Cav comes good again - possibility of 'that thing we must not mention'

then England reach a final

All we need now is Froome to win a mountain stage and I will have to start wondering if something weird is going on



just wondering - any rumours about Johnson and witchcraft????
just - you know - what DO they get up to at Eton
but then - it didn;t work for Cameron in spite of whatever it was with a pig
maybe Gove is involved


----------



## Poacher (7 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> ......the finishing line is in the very near distance............
> 
> And these people get paid to commentate?


Can't even count: "Denmark have a player off the field and they've used 5 substitutes, so they've only got 9 players at the moment!"
Long pause, then "I meant 9 outfield players."
Yeah,right!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jul 2021)

Hello? Hellooooooo? Coooeeeee. Is anyone home? Don't tell me, you all stayed up late last night. Well you'll get no sympathy from me.

Grey, overcast and cool here. Think I can settle for that. Today? Well, let's see I may clean the inside of the car. I will do the ironing and I need to investigate sowing winter vegetables, harvesting shallots and planting out leeks.

My closest friend is calling round today. I'm very happy about this. Covid-19 means we haven't met properly for 18 months.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2021)

Morning all.
A pleasant start weather wise.
Not a lot doing today. If it stays nice I will get a walk in later.
Breakfast will be strawberries, cherries and pear. The BIG question is.......we have some fresh cream,.....do I put some of that on ?


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> A pleasant start weather wise.
> Not a lot doing today. If it stays nice I will get a walk in later.
> Breakfast will be strawberries, cherries and pear. The BIG question is.......we have some fresh cream,.....do I put some of that on ?


You have to ask?

Get the cream on!

just take double statins


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2021)

Morning. Dull and overcast and misty here but supposed to brighten up later

Twas an exciting night last night wasn't it chaps. 

The excitement of today is........It's bin day here. Wooooohooooo.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, a bright start here.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Seems that there was a footy match on last night.
Just heard on the 7am news that England won. I suppose that means there will be another match in the offing sometime soon.
Some eejits letting fireworks off after 10pm! So that's what it was about.
You may have gathered that my interest in football ranks slightly lower that my interest in non alcoholic beer.

Off down to the van this morning to change the rear marker lights for some shiny new matching ones. It's bugged me for some time that they are different types on each side. OCD kicked in when I noticed it.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2021)

From my facebook page this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2021)

Morning. Not long back from a pleasant 32 miles, although the legs were a bit heavy it felt quite hard work. Didn't help when some guy, obviously escaped from Le Tour, whizzed past me like I was stationary. Tall, slim and very fit with black lycra with some pink on it. He was out of sight within seconds!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2021)

Is it just me, or is this weather forecast for us today not a bit contradictory?


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it just me, or is this weather forecast for us today not a bit contradictory?
> View attachment 597873



Its just the weather man saying I haven't got a clue.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2021)

Crikey. Just checked my Strava fly-by to see if the guy that passed me had shown up. No wonder he seemed to pass quickly. He is rather speedy!


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Jul 2021)

Holiday is going well here in emsworth. Weather is ok , mostly dry but has been very windy so we haven’t used the bikes since Monday.
Weather forecast looking sunnier for today and tomorrow.
Think it’s the beach today , wife and daughter are packing swimming costumes, i on the hand am packing a jumper, a book and a tiny dab radio lol .
Then on Friday we are planning to ride round to Bosham for a picnic. .


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey. Just checked my Strava fly-by to see if the guy that passed me had shown up. No wonder he seemed to pass quickly. He is rather speedy!
> 
> View attachment 597876



Struth! Looks like an early morning training effort.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Struth! Looks like an early morning training effort.


He did a 10 mile TT the other night at over 27mph!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2021)

I am awake earlier than usual despite not getting to sleep until just after 04:00. It is another blood test day and I always seem to wake up before my alarm on these days, seemingly in case it doesn't go off. My phone alarm has never let me down but I suppose that there is always the possibility. I usually set an alarm on my tablet too, just in case, but forgot this time. Hopefully, my reading will be OK after my holiday so my drug dosage can be left alone otherwise I could be in for months of adjustments and retest... 

I am not into football but did watch the second half while eating a late meal. The man next door was giving me very obvious verbal spoilers through our party wall anyway... Shouting when England had a chance of a goal, groaning when Denmark did, Bellowing when England scored, Screaming when the Danes did, and celebrating VERY loudly at the end. I had switched off before the end anyway. 

I don't have the time or energy to follow 2 sports anyway; cycling is already overloading me, especially with extra coverage of women's events. 

I have my Garforth forum ride coming up on Saturday. It will be the first big group ride that I have done since autumn 2019. It looks like we will get a turnout of at least 10 riders, maybe as many as 13 or 14. Which reminds me... I must check that our cafe stop will cope. If any of you are in the area and fancy a slow, chatty tour of the Vale of York, you are welcome to join us. 

Other things to do before then. Catch you again tonight AFTER I have watched today's TdF stage, which for most of you early birds will be tomorrow!


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> He did a 10 mile TT the other night at over 27mph!



Fast man!


----------



## GM (8 Jul 2021)

Buongiorno all...Great game last night with a dodgy penalty, but we'll overlook that! 

Saw this on my FB and thought of Mo and Kev...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jul 2021)

On my way home from my ride yesterday there were some roadworks - after them a bloke on a scruffy mountain bike past me - looked like he was coming home from work - which is good.

However, he seemed to have that "old fat bloke wearing a helmet and hi-vis - I must be loads faster than him" attitude

SO he past me - but then - due to male hormones - has to stay ahead.
Now - to be fair I was on an ebike - but when he past me I checked my speedo as I was rather surprised. I was doing 17.8 mph (OK OK OK - there was a tail wind I am not normally that fast on the flat!) so I carefully maintained that speed - even dropped a bit.
I could see he was starting to struggle
Problem is that I cycle nearly every day and only use the lowest assist level - sometime even have it OFF so I can ride at a reasonable speed for an old fat bloke - probably more accurate to say 'less fat than he used to be bloke'
and - remember - the motor cuts off at 15.5 mph - so it wasn;t helping

Anyway - I ended up slowing down to 16.5 mph so I didn't catch him up then he turned up towards a 'black path' that I sometimes use as a short cut to my house - I didn;t go that way because I would have finished with a mileage that was below my target.
So - I carry on via the main road and am still below target miles - so I take a long route round the park and back through a dodgy estate and onto the park
As I enter the park another bike was approaching a gate - so I stopped to let him go first
Guess who!
Yup - it was the bloke on the mountain bike who looked rather shocked to find me coming from the wrong angle after he took the short cut

He probably thinks I was cheating with a hacked speed limited

but no - he just got beaten by an old fat bloke wearing hi-vis and a helmet!!!!

I didn't tell him


Is gloating using a long winded tale allowed on here???
I just find it funny when men - or boys - feel they need to pass me and then struggle to keep ahead but would rather die of exhaustion than have me catch up


I bet some of the Ladies find the same thing??


----------



## gavroche (8 Jul 2021)

Good morning all. Arrived here in Devon at about 1pm yesterday after an easy, trouble free drive, motorways not busy and fluid. Went to see our daughter's new house in Bideford in the afternoon. Moving in is planned for next Thursday but she is going to see if the removal people could make it earlier as she is all set to move now. 
Nice and sunny at the moment.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> On my way home from my ride yesterday there were some roadworks - after them a bloke on a scruffy mountain bike past me - looked like he was coming home from work - which is good.
> 
> However, he seemed to have that "old fat bloke wearing a helmet and hi-vis - I must be loads faster than him" attitude
> 
> ...



I used to get this sometimes when I was commuting, I always rode in my work clothes so was rarely flat out, when I got passed I would speed up and sit just behind them, it was surprising how many couldn't hold the speed, a hundred yards down the road and they were slowing, at that point I just passed and was on my way.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2021)

What a numpty I am. Started spraying Mr Muscle oven cleaner on my oven trays only to discover that I was spraying Mr sheen furniture polish on them. Same colour can. DOH


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> What a numpty I am. Started spraying Mr Muscle oven cleaner on my oven trays only to discover that I was spraying Mr sheen furniture polish on them. Same colour can. DOH



Don't worry about doing that, I've done it.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> On my way home from my ride yesterday there were some roadworks - after them a bloke on a scruffy mountain bike past me - looked like he was coming home from work - which is good.
> 
> However, he seemed to have that "old fat bloke wearing a helmet and hi-vis - I must be loads faster than him" attitude
> 
> ...



Mrs @BoldonLad, on one occasion, we were cycling around Lac Annecy, France. Overall, it is reasonably flat, but, there is one big hill. Mrs B was flagging at about the 2/3 point of the hill, and, contemplating walking. She was overtaken by a lady, who, she decided was older than her. Red rag to a bull, new reserves were found, and, she made it to the top.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> What a numpty I am. Started spraying Mr Muscle oven cleaner on my oven trays only to discover that I was spraying Mr sheen furniture polish on them. Same colour can. DOH


Now you've just to work out where you polished using Mr Muscle oven cleaner.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I used to get this sometimes when I was commuting, I always rode in my work clothes so was rarely flat out, when I got passed I would speed up and sit just behind them, it was surprising how many couldn't hold the speed, a hundred yards down the road and they were slowing, at that point I just passed and was on my way.


I have a rule that if someone is slightly slower than me then I won't pass them - if you are not careful you get into an arms race!!
Of course - having an ebike I can normally just drop to a lower motor assist level but normally that means 'off' - or even just slowing down and dropping a gear.
In desperate circumstances I stop at a shop for essential nutrition!


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> What a numpty I am. Started spraying Mr Muscle oven cleaner on my oven trays only to discover that I was spraying Mr sheen furniture polish on them. Same colour can. DOH





dave r said:


> Don't worry about doing that, I've done it.


Dave be honest, you sprayed heavy duty oven cleaner on your best Chippendale .
I have sprayed a large bluebottle with Mr Sheen .


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2021)

I am making a cautious revisit, keeping an eye open for TdF spoilers!

I had a bit of a scare at the health centre. I am a needlephobe so it was a great thing for me when the local anticoagulation service switched from a big needle in a vein to a tiny needle in a fingertip to take the blood samples, and the blood test done immediately by a portable machine rather than the 'litre' of venous blood being sent to a lab. The thing is, the portable machine has to be able to scan a barcode on the appointment card, otherwise it is needle-in-arm time again. When I took my appointment card out of my bag, the bit with the barcode was missing.  The nurse was tapping her feet and sharpening her backup syringe while I scoured my bag. I finally found the missing barcode crumpled up in a pocket on the side of the bag. Phew! 

The blood INR reading was perfect so hopefully things will now settle back down to a normal 8-10 week testing frequency and I will be sticking with the dose that I have been on for the past month or so.

I called in at Lidl on the way home and accidentally dropped my shopping list in the car park. It started to blow away from me so I chased it for a few metres, and it came to rest next to a crisp £10 note! I looked around to see if I could spot anybody who might have dropped it but nobody was in sight. I thought the chances of me reuniting the note with whoever had dropped it were therefore minimal and I decided to pick it up and donate it to my bubble pal. She is on the way over and has just spent £30 on a rail card to help with her fares. I got another £5 in cashback at the store so I'll pay for half the card. Her visits to see me during the Covid lockdowns have been one of the few things that helped to keep me (vaguely!) sane!


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2021)

Bloomin' warm down the caravan storage this morning!
Good job I was wearing shorts and a T shirt.
Got the marker lights changed - all looks smart and matching now. 
Did a couple of other little jobs while I was down there. All good to go for the next adventure.
Had lunch in the garden and a couple of GT Ales finest to wash it down.
New watch strap arrived, so the old one's been replaced.
Chased doggie around the bungalow a few times, so she's knackered now and sleeping.
Currently scoffing cherry short cake and having a cuppa.


----------



## rustybolts (8 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey. Just checked my Strava fly-by to see if the guy that passed me had shown up. No wonder he seemed to pass quickly. He is rather speedy!
> 
> 
> That is pretty impressive but equally impressive or maybe more so ( IMHO) I see a link to the electric bikes forum saying 80 year old paperboy postpones retirement after getting an E Bike !


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2021)

We had a good afternoon down the club, we started at a favourite cafe for a spot of lunch, they closed during the first lockdown and only started back up about a week ago. I then walked down the club pushing my good Lady in her wheelchair, a stop in Morrisons on the way down then in the club for most of the afternoon, the Thursday club is better than the Monday club, more relaxed with more laughter and general p**s taking, my Good Lady and my Brother In law both won and a good time was had by all, the only slight disapointment was the Cider being off, I had to drink larger instead, that stuff goes straight through, bus home and now listening to the cricket.


----------



## rustybolts (8 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> My youngest brother used to work as a night shift delivery driver for Group4 many years ago. One night, driving though the wilds of Northumberland, collided with a deer. Transit van was wrecked, fortunately, brother was unhurt, deer dead. He spent the rest of his shift waiting for Group4 to send out another van and a recovery truck.


 I remember Christiano Da Matta hitting a deer at Road America in his Indy car , it ended his career and nearly ended his life. Took him years to get back to some sort of normality


----------



## gavroche (8 Jul 2021)

Just back from the new house. We did a bit of tidying up and carpet fitters put two new carpets down. Tomorrow, I will put things on walls and new dishwasher, fridge freezer and tv delivered so will be busy putting new fireplace and TV on wall above it as well. Moving in is still scheduled for next Thursday as removal people can't bring it forward.
Loads of cyclists about in Bideford .


----------



## Paulus (8 Jul 2021)

Good evening all

MrsP and my good self have just got back from the RHS flower show at Hampton Court Palace. 
It rained heavily for quite a while which dampened our spirits a bit, but we persevered. A good day out. When we got home, not a drop of rain had fallen. 
Now to settle down with a beer or two and watch the highlights of the Tour.
Off to Suffolk tomorrow morning for a few days. 
Retirement can be so busy.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jul 2021)

Went on a ride today and decided to go right at the canal junction instead of left

wandered along the canal for a while and then came off when I thought it was wandering a bit too far South
Minor single track country road - I really should get a compass!
wandered along and found a main road which quickly led to a swing bridge over the Mersey - which was clearly NOT the way to go so I diverted right and found a bridleway
Woo - if a Horse can do it so can a bike!
Lovely track - along the banks of the Mersey (probably???) canal boats moored on the banks and general peace and quiet
stopped for a drink and a coupele of cyclists appeared so I asked them if I was still heading towards Runcorn - they confirmed that I was right and gave me detailed directions
which was very nice of them but I remembered about 1/4 of it!!!!
still - I wandered along over several bridges and over a field.
ended up at another country road and stopped - then a family appeared - Mum Dad and 2 kids 
I asked then where I was and which way to go 
They answered - "Oh - we were about to ask you that!!!"
we eventually used his phone to work out what to do so I headed off
I found another bridleway (or the same one - who knows) and I ended up on a slightly more major road and eventually went up and down hills (long live ebike motors!!!) and ended up back in Runcorn and headed for the old bridge

Lovely ride - now I just have to look on Strava to find out where on Earth I actually went!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I called in at Lidl on the way home and accidentally dropped my shopping list in the car park. It started to blow away from me so I chased it for a few metres, and it came to rest next to a crisp £10 note! I looked around to see if I could spot anybody who might have dropped it but nobody was in sight. I thought the chances of me reuniting the note with whoever had dropped it were therefore minimal and I decided to pick it up and donate it to my bubble pal.









Oh dear - I think the repeated blows to the head in Devon definitely _DID _kill off a few braincells... 

ColinJ to Bubble Pal: _Here is £15 towards your new railcard._

Bubble Pal: _Oh, thanks - that's nice of you!_

CJ: _£5 of it is from me and £10 is from whoever dropped it in the Lidl car park._

BP: _Who dropped it?_

CJ: _I couldn't see anyone._

BP: _Are you sure that YOU didn't drop it?_

CJ: _It wasn't me. I have one £10 note and it is in my wallet. It was right next to the shopping list when I took that out in the car park... _

[Mental cogs start whirring... Checks wallet... EMPTY!]

CJ: _So as I was saying... £5 of it is from me and £10 is also from me after I dropped it in the Lidl car park and then picked it up again!

_


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> View attachment 597993
> 
> 
> Oh dear - I think the repeated blows to the head in Devon definitely _DID _kill off a few braincells...
> ...


It never crossed your mind to check before then.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> It never crossed your mind to check before then.


Not even for a millisecond... I couldn't believe that it hadn't occurred to me!

I've been jokey about it, but I really _will_ need to do something to protect my head in my sister's cottage in future. A cycle helmet is too big...

Ah - I have just discovered industrial 'bump caps'... that's the kind of thing that I need!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Went on a ride today and decided to go right at the canal junction instead of left
> 
> wandered along the canal for a while and then came off when I thought it was wandering a bit too far South
> Minor single track country road - I really should get a compass!
> ...


When you do, let us/me know which swing bridge it was.
If iits the one I think it was you could walk across the road and continue to ride alongside the canal.......but it would be taking you further away from Runcorn.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2021)

Morning all . A bright(ish) start to the day.
No real plans apart from......
Quick Aldi dash.
A 2 mile walk via the Spar shop.
A phone call to the council re the aunties care charges**
** she pays for 4 x 30 minutes a day.
Between me and her nieces we know some of these visits have been as short as 6 minutes. I am NOT looking forward to this argument.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2021)

I have risen!

Doctors this afternoon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, cloudy but dry and quite warm.
Made a start on the hedges yesterday, will have another go at them today.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks, its the eldest lads birthday today, he's currently in LLundudno on holiday, so far he's visited the prehistoric mine, Beaumaris castle and the Victorian jail, sounds like he's having a good holiday.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2021)

Morning. Mr WD is going to help son with a door and a grandson will be helping me paint Mr WD's shed. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2021)

This came up on my facebook page this morning, theres one or two errors in it but it made me smile.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2021)

Good morning. 'Tis dull, overcast but warm. That will do. Still can't shift the cough I have left over from last week. I've a feeling it may take sometime.

We're going to visit the new gardens at RHS Bridgewater today. Our entrance time is 2.30pm.........best not be late.

I found an English Heritage website earlier which gives the origin of one's surname. It's a bit of fun. The site was a bit slow and clunky on my phone.

https://namesofengland.english-heritage.org.uk/


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Yay, 'tis that piscine day of the week again!
Taking doggie to the beach first, then having a stroll down to the village for a sit in the bay window of the George to watch the Grockles roll in; it's a bit like trainspotting.
Well..........a man's got to have a hobby.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I found an English Heritage website earlier which gives the origin of one's surname. It's a bit of fun. The site was a bit slow and clunky on my phone.
> 
> https://namesofengland.english-heritage.org.uk/


I entered my name and got this message:-
"This surname does not currently appear on our flag. This flag contains all of the surnames in England with over 100 occurrences, so this name must be quite rare - we would love to include it! Would you like to submit it to the flag of names?"


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. 'Tis dull, overcast but warm. That will do. Still can't shift the cough I have left over from last week. I've a feeling it may take sometime.
> 
> We're going to visit the new gardens at RHS Bridgewater today. Our entrance time is 2.30pm.........best not be late.
> 
> ...


I input my surname and it said that the largest population that share my name is in Liverpool. That's hardly surprising as it's of Irish origin and originally meant "black " and "swarthy"


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2021)

The doner kebab was invented in 1972, so its hardly susrprising no bugger was eating them in the 50's.

To celebrate their 50th birthday next year I will be eating 50 a day, every day, for the entire year.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> I entered my name and got this message:-
> "This surname does not currently appear on our flag. This flag contains all of the surnames in England with over 100 occurrences, so this name must be quite rare - we would love to include it! Would you like to submit it to the flag of names?"


English Heritage are launching a St George's flag to be flown at their sites with all English names printed on it. The article I read didn't mention the minimum number of 100.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jul 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees.
A trip to visit the daughter and granddaughter this morning. JL has delivered the new mattress for the bunk bed and I need to take over a slat to go in the base as there was one missing. We've also bought a new Duvet and bedding. There's a nice " Brucy Bonus " in that we'll have to pop into the Cat on the way home as Mrs Tenkaykev dropped her wireless earbuds from her bag when we visited on Tuesday. We're only having a couple of drinks and will walk home from there, a distance of about four miles. I tried a few different beers on Tuesday, finishing with a half of " Very Big Chomp " an Imperial Double Stout. Absolutely delicious but at 12% it is definitely one for sipping!


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees.
> A trip to visit the daughter and granddaughter this morning. JL has delivered the new mattress for the bunk bed and I need to take over a slat to go in the base as there was one missing. We've also bought a new Duvet and bedding. There's a nice " Brucy Bonus " in that we'll have to pop into the Cat on the way home as Mrs Tenkaykev dropped her wireless earbuds from her bag when we visited on Tuesday. We're only having a couple of drinks and will walk home from there, a distance of about four miles. I tried a few different beers on Tuesday, finishing with a half of " Very Big Chomp " an Imperial Double Stout. Absolutely delicious but at 12% it is definitely one for sipping!



A couple of drinks? a walk home? or we'll just have one more then we'll stagger of home.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2021)

Morning. Another 32 miles bimbled. Seems to be my favourite distance these days  Quite a steep climb two thirds of the way which I was toiling up so surprised when I checked Strava to see it equalled my previous best time up. Certainly didn't feel like it.

Le Tour is a flat stage today so I wonder if there might be another chance for Mark Cavendish. Hope so.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> The doner kebab was invented in 1972, so its hardly susrprising no bugger was eating them in the 50's.
> 
> To celebrate their 50th birthday next year I will be eating 50 a day, every day, for the entire year.


I have never eaten one.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have never eaten one.


Me neither. Just passing by and seeing great big hunks of meat that appeared to be oozing grease didn't ever tempt me.


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> The doner kebab was invented in 1972, so its hardly susrprising no bugger was eating them in the 50's.
> 
> To celebrate their 50th birthday next year I will be eating 50 a day, every day, for the entire year.


So you will be cutting down on your Kebab intake next year .


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have never eaten one.



I haven't either.


----------



## GM (9 Jul 2021)

Morning all...Mrs GM had a brainwave and said tonight we'll have fillet steak instead of fish. So it's Steak Friday not Fish Friday for us. 

My surname apparently is most common in Wigan 

More walking today, looking forward to next week when maybe I'll give the  a try!

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have never eaten one.


Wot? You've never tumbled out of a pub, late at night, with the munchies?


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> English Heritage are launching a St George's flag to be flown at their sites with all English names printed on it. The article I read didn't mention the minimum number of 100.


It's a bit odd because my name isn't that rare. There are certainly a fair number in the West Country and South Wales.
Variations of my name are more common than the original, though.


----------



## pawl (9 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Me neither. Just passing by and seeing great big hunks of meat that appeared to be oozing grease didn't ever tempt me.




Me neither


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2021)

Lol!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Wot? You've never tumbled out of a pub, late at night, with the munchies?


Yep.
But seeing that meat (of some sort) that has been there gawd knows how long in some greasy kebab shop.......no thank you.


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> The doner kebab was invented in 1972, so its hardly susrprising no bugger was eating them in the 50's.
> 
> To celebrate their 50th birthday next year I will be eating 50 a day, every day, for the entire year.





Dave7 said:


> I have never eaten one.





dave r said:


> I haven't either.


I have , but only after consuming at least 4 pints of lager as a starter. That ensures the Kebab doesn’t stay in your stomach long enough to cause any problems. 
( this was all a long time ago)


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> When you do, let us/me know which swing bridge it was.
> If iits the one I think it was you could walk across the road and continue to ride alongside the canal.......but it would be taking you further away from Runcorn.


Thanks
It was the one on the A49 by the Leigh Arms - the bridleway started just opposite and led along the North bank of the river
Is there a path on the SOuth Bank??


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2021)

🚴🇮🇲


----------



## rustybolts (9 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> 🚴🇮🇲


Amazing


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Thanks
> It was the one on the A49 by the Leigh Arms - the bridleway started just opposite and led along the North bank of the river
> Is there a path on the SOuth Bank??


No......sorry. that is a long way from where I was thinking. I know that place but not in any detail.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2021)

Well, after 17 years ive today retired from Search and Rescue volunteering. I think i'll probably bin off the MTB training too - not been able to deliver any since Covid arrived, and now my health has had a bit of a battering I don't really want to commit to any courses that im then not well enough deliver.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No......sorry. that is a long way from where I was thinking. I know that place but not in any detail.


OK - I was kinda lost at the time
just knew that it was probably the Mersey so right would probably be the correct direction

Which is the main reason I use Strava - to find out where on Earth I went!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Well, after 17 years ive today retired from Search and Rescue volunteering. I think i'll probably bin off the MTB training too - not been able to deliver any since Covid arrived, and now my health has had a bit of a battering I don't really want to commit to any courses that im then not well enough deliver.


I’m sure you’ve more than done your bit. Need to look after yourself.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2021)

Even though my 100 mile forum ride tomorrow is easy terrain, by my standards of the past 18 months it is an awfully long way... I'm actually feeling a bit nervous!

I will try to get to sleep earlier than usual because I will be up at 06:30. It would be nice to be asleep by midnight but I can't see that happening. 01:00 would be acceptable. I really don't want it to be after 03:00 this time.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2021)

I just got a call from someone I know from my teens. We have seen each other every few years since then. It is really scary how well he remembers stuff from 45+ years ago... He was talking about who said what to whom at xyz gig in 1976, that kind of thing. I only have vague memories that there even was a 1976, and only remember that it was when punk rock started!


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just got a call from someone I know from my teens.


Cyril Smith?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Cyril Smith?


Calling from the afterlife?


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Cyril Smith?


Now then, now then!


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Calling from the afterlife?


I did think he smelled a bit.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just got a call from someone I know from my teens. We have seen each other every few years since then. It is really scary how well he remembers stuff from 45+ years ago... He was talking about who said what to whom at xyz gig in 1976, that kind of thing.* I only have vague memories that there even was a 1976, *and only remember that it was when punk rock started!


There was a warm spell that year, remember that?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> There was a warm spell that year, remember that?


I remember there being one, but I would have had to check the year. I felt the heat for some reason...


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I remember there being one, but I would have had to check the year. I felt the heat for some reason...
> 
> View attachment 598207


I can't think why you felt the heat.


1982 was the next warm spell.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> I can't think why you felt the heat.
> 
> 
> 1982 was the next warm spell.


1982 was a memorable year for us.
We moved into the house we are still in.
The company I was with collapsed leaving me and 2,600 others on the dole. 
It was, as you said, a fabulous, hot summer. We bought a cheap BBQ and I was brewing wine......guess what we lived on for several months


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2021)

G'day cobbers.
A nice but strange day yesterday.
0600 I went for a walk.
Got some jobs done.
1000 I got another 2 mile walk in. Felt ok to start with but part way through my energy disappeared. Fortunately I had an energy bar plus water with me but it was a worry.
1400 I was going to bed for a couple of hours when daughter and SiL turned up. He came to plant out our "planters" plus other jobs. We were very pleased but they stayed till 7 pm and I was dead on my feet.
So that was my day .


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2021)

Aaagh... WTF!!!! Why are 2 alarms going off after only about 4 hours sleep??? 

Oh, dear... 100 miles to ride!!! 

Must dash...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, just catching up from yesterday.
My day was spent cutting hedges then catching up with the Tour. This involves first listening to the previous days’ Cycling Podcast, then, on GCN Eurosport, catching up with Orla’s wardrobe selection, then Jonathan H-B’s introduction, and only then can I commence watching the stage 
And what a good one it was 😍 
I’ve done my surname check on yesterday’s link, Nottingham, sounds about right from what we know of my Dad’s family, which isn’t much !


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Aaagh... WTF!!!! Why are 2 alarms going off after only about 4 hours sleep???
> 
> Oh, dear... 100 miles to ride!!!
> 
> Must dash...


I wish you all the best for this.


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2021)

Good morning people


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Aaagh... WTF!!!! Why are 2 alarms going off after only about 4 hours sleep???
> 
> Oh, dear... 100 miles to ride!!!
> 
> Must dash...



Sounds like fun, enjoy you're ride, I don't think I could manage a 100 now.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2021)

I have risen!

I remember 1976 well. A proper drought, not just a day or two with no rain that people call a drought these days. Not a cloud in the sky the whole summer holidays. Standpipes in the street.

Two memorable things happened that year.

My ill fated attempt to break the sound barrier on a Raleigh Chopper.

And my Dad, who go so fed up of not being able to sleep because of the hest he went and slept on a deck chair in the garden. He awoke in the wee small hours to find it had started raining


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2021)

Good morning. It's a dull but warm morning. I still have the cough which I think is going to take weeks to shift but other than that I feel quite chipper.

Off to Manchester this afternoon where No.1 son is taking us out to eat. My birthday treat.  Before that I'm going for a quick ride, a local 30 mile loop, ad I haven't ridden for ten days with being unwell. I need to find out where I am with this. A bit worried to be honest, think I'll either be fine or will have to admit I'm a long way from being better.

My closest friend came round yesterday evening. We sat out the front and chatted for 90 minutes. It's one of the most normal things I've done in 18 months. First time since January 2020 we've met up properly - not standing two metres apart in the wet on a doorstep!! Very happy.

Good luck @ColinJ a big ride under any circumstances.


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> I remember 1976 well. A proper drought, not just a day or two with no rain that people call a drought these days. Not a cloud in the sky the whole summer holidays. Standpipes in the street.
> 
> ...



I remember 1976, I was living in a bedsit, working in a local radio and TV workshop, I ran the stores, and had just brought a new motorbike, a bright yellow MZ250. I remember the rain when the drought broke, I was in London at a motorbike show and rode back to Coventry in a torrential downpour.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Sounds like fun, enjoy you're ride, I don't think I could manage a 100 now.


I have NEVER managed a 100. Used to get up to 60/70 max.
Hats off to those that can.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Jul 2021)

1976. We were “on holiday” in Cornwall, having towed our caravan from home (Near Sunderland, at that time). Oldest son was 4 and developed measles whilst we were there, newly arrived foster child (son), aged 2, was very difficult, and, it was scorching hot, every day. Yes, fond(?) memories of 1976.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2021)

Morning. I am up. 

1976 was Def a scorchio year. I had a 3 year old and a 1 year old to look after. It was very difficult keeping a 3 year old inside because he was fair haired and would have been burnt to a crisp. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Lee_M (10 Jul 2021)

Morning all, hope you're all doing better than me.

My flu seems to be slowly abating after 2 weeks, so feeling a lot better, except during my last coughing fit last night I think I broke a rib.

My life is seriously becoming a sit com script!

Have fun all those who are going out on their bikes!


----------



## pawl (10 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Sounds like fun, enjoy you're ride, I don't think I could manage a 100 now.




Reckon that would be about a five day tour for me


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Had my first bit of smugness for a while yesterday. 
Sitting in the George and a Grockle family came in and sat next to us.
Got chatting - usual stuff.
On holiday?
Yes, in Croyde.
Where you from?
London, are you on holiday too?
No, I live here.
Cue that certain look, which we've grown to recognise - you know, that blank semi smile that shows they are thinking "Bastard!" 
Made my day!


----------



## shep (10 Jul 2021)

As a matter of interest, when you go touring for weeks on end and visit the many area's you do, are you a 'Grockle' to those local people?

Just a thought?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Had my first bit of smugness for a while yesterday.
> Sitting in the George and a Grockle family came in and sat next to us.
> ...




Smug much. it's fun isn't it. I often get that and "Ooh you are so lucky " when all the time they are going grrrrrrr inside.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks, 
Yesterday’s visit to sort out our granddaughter’s new Cabin bed went well. The slat I’d guestimated and pre drilled fitted perfectly, JL had delivered the mattress at 07:15 😮, and granddaughter delighted with her new Unicorn themed Duvet and bedding.
After lunch we headed home via the Barking Cat, had a couple of pints and caught up with a bit of gossip.
We were sitting at a table by the Beer list and I noticed the range of spirits on offer. There’s some strong stuff there! 
The barman’s bike was in the entrance lobby, a sort of unofficial bike park.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> 1976. We were “on holiday” in Cornwall, having towed our caravan from home (Near Sunderland, at that time). Oldest son was 4 and developed measles whilst we were there, newly arrived foster child (son), aged 2, was very difficult, and, it was scorching hot, every day. Yes, fond(?) memories of 1976.


We were also in Cornwall that Summer, a place called Pentewan Sands.
We had enjoyed a week in Anglesey in April then Cornwall for 2 weeks.....nice memories.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2021)

As far as im concerned the thieving junkie toe rags can inject as much as they like...

https://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/...over-potentially-lethal-cutting-agent-3303028


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> As a matter of interest, when you go touring for weeks on end and visit the many area's you do, are you a 'Grockle' to those local people?
> 
> Just a thought?


He is a grockle but can't accept it.


----------



## Lee_M (10 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Yesterday’s visit to sort out our granddaughter’s new Cabin bed went well. The slat I’d guestimated and pre drilled fitted perfectly, JL had delivered the mattress at 07:15 😮, and granddaughter delighted with her new Unicorn themed Duvet and bedding.
> After lunch we headed home via the Barking Cat, had a couple of pints and caught up with a bit of gossip.
> We were sitting at a table by the Beer list and I noticed the range of spirits on offer. There’s some strong stuff there!
> ...



I'd take that beer back and ask him to fill it up


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We were also in Cornwall that Summer, a place called Pentewan Sands.
> We had enjoyed a week in Anglesey in April then Cornwall for 2 weeks.....nice memories.


Good Morning All
We went down to cornwall in 1976 to Porthtowan.
I didn't know anything about it but what a lovely place.
It had a beautiful bay with just a few shops, one being a surf shop.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> As a matter of interest, when you go touring for weeks on end and visit the many area's you do, are you a 'Grockle' to those local people?
> 
> Just a thought?


No........I'm generally an Emmet as I spend a lot of time in Cornwall.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2021)

See, I wonder how id fare in Cornwall. Im from a Breton-Celt Cornish family on my Dad's side, and my surname is more common in Cornwall than 'Jones' (any cornishman will guess my surname from that clue alone).

There's a churchyard in Bude with generations of my family going back a couple hundred years. My Grandad even spoke cornish, although he passed away before teaching me any


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2021)

Morning. I was with mum and dad on holiday on a Hoseasons boat on the Norfolk Broads in 1976. I remember having sun stroke at one point it got so hot.

Misty and murky here and still very humid. Roads damp in bits so took the hybrid and managed 38 miles this morning. 

Bit sweaty to say the least so a lovely steep in the bath then a big bowl of sultana bran with lovely cold milk so feeling cooler now. 

Haven't checked the profile of the Tour stage today. Is it another flat one? Torn between watching that and the ladies tennis final. I would like to see Barty win as I think she would be the first Australian since Yvonne Goolagong to win.


----------



## GM (10 Jul 2021)

Morning all...In the hot summer of 1976 we bought our first flat in Bush Hill Park, where we cohabited until 1978 when we got married. 

It served us well until 1981 when we sold to someone who in later years became very famous in the business world. 

Back to today, more dog walking and maybe a trip to Wilco's to stock up on some acrylic art paints.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2021)

1976?? I was 22 and working on a tree nursery. Along with a great friend, Trevor, we spent the summer caning, trimming and tieing in field grown trees. With our long hair and deep tans we felt like gods - oh the folly of youth.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> See, I wonder how id fare in Cornwall. Im from a Breton-Celt Cornish family on my Dad's side, and my surname is more common in Cornwall than 'Jones' (any cornishman will guess my surname from that clue alone).
> 
> There's a churchyard in Bude with generations of my family going back a couple hundred years. My Grandad even spoke cornish, although he passed away before teaching me any


Your surname is fairly common on the Isle of Man.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2021)

Been for a ride with disappointing results. The legs and body are good but the chest is not. I have watched others try to ride out chest problems and ruin their riding for literally years - one guy I know has never properly recovered.

I have to be sensible, I don't want to be, but there's no choice other than to stay off the bike for at least another week. Shame as I has a C2C planned for next weekend.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Been for a ride with disappointing results. The legs and body are good but the chest is not. I have watched others try to ride out chest problems and ruin their riding for literally years - one guy I know has never properly recovered.
> 
> I have to be sensible, I don't want to be, but there's no choice other than to stay off the bike for at least another week. Shame as I has a C2C planned for next weekend.


You were still a lot faster than I was this morning! Doesn't look bad at all. Only you know how you feel though, and I agree any chesty problems are best rested rather than pushing through it.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You were still a lot faster than I was this morning! Doesn't look bad at all. Only you know how you feel though, and I agree any chesty problems are best rested rather than pushing through it.


Thank you Mo. The time was fine, 1:20-1:23 is what I expect on that loop. Trouble is, and excuse me here, riding a bike and coughing phlegm is not a healthy combination!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2021)

Sad news locally this morning. Paul Mariner, ex Chorley, Ipswich, Arsenal, Plymouth Argyle and Portsmouth died yesterday of a brain tumour.Although he was born in Farnsworth, Bolton, I think he lived locally as a youngster. He used to turn out for a local pub team, The Oak Tree, where he was told he'd never make it as a pro. The pub is in the next village to us.

I remember him well. Excellent centre forward.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jul 2021)

Lee_M said:


> I'd take that beer back and ask him to fill it up


I'd already taken a big slurp out of it, originally it looked like a giant Mr Whippy!


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2021)

My favourite landlord solves the Syrian crisis  (Not safe for work).........


View: https://youtu.be/CinJOjeRTx8


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Hatton loop, 32 miles. A what a contrast to the last ride, last time out I'd got no speed or power, this time I looked at my computer when I got to Hatton and was surprise to see a 14.5 average despite battling a head wind, I felt lively and managed to keep the pace up all ride, though I started to run out of legs as I crossed Coventry at the end of the ride.  To start with it wasn't a nice morning for a ride, the forecast was for a dry grey morning with a gentle breeze, the drizzle started as I turned onto Beake Avenue, continued all the way to Hatton and finally stopped as I rode through the village giving me a dry ride home, there was also a stiff breeze blowing. So not the nicest morning for a ride but I enjoyed it, though several times I came across motorists who were being nice to me, Its nice when people are like that but it has me wondering "whats going on", thank you to those people who were being kind.












Hatton this morning, Firs Lane in the first picture and the church of St Mary The Virgin in the second picture.


----------



## pawl (10 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I was with mum and dad on holiday on a Hoseasons boat on the Norfolk Broads in 1976. I remember having sun stroke at one point it got so hot.
> 
> Misty and murky here and still very humid. Roads damp in bits so took the hybrid and managed 38 miles this morning.
> 
> ...





Bit lumpy today


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Bit lumpy today



Reminds me, I haven't seen the devil yet.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Reminds me, I haven't seen the devil yet.


Saw Didi the Devil last week, jumping up and down by the side of the road and wearing a face mark.


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Saw Didi the Devil last week, jumping up and down by the side of the road and wearing a face mark.



Still about then, must be getting on a bit now


----------



## pawl (10 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Reminds me, I haven't seen the devil yet.





Here you go


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Still about then, must be getting on a bit now


He's 70 next year.


----------



## 12boy (10 Jul 2021)

I am pretty sure that 76 was when I volunteered for a lay off at work, lived off unemployment for a year and spent 40-50 hours a week at a dance company, living above the dance studio in an apt. Spent a lot of time around women in leotards and could not dance for beans, especially compared with women who had been doing jazz and ballet since they were toddlers. Being one of only a few men they kinda humored me like an idiot child . Dance is very competitive and I saw a side of women I had never seen before, both in terms of trying to be the premier dancers in the company and the frank and sexual way they discussed the men they knew. For some reason I had been clinging to the idea women were Nice, Sweet and Pure, but I soon saw some of them were maybe not so much. I had been involved in some martial arts training but one of my friends began with a dance company that taught him that being around gorgeous women wearing almost nothing was more fun than having big burly guys kick the crap out of you. I soon agreed but also learned the physical and menta challenges of dance were much, much more difficult. I learned a lot in 76.
Be well and safe. Jete, jete, pas de bourree.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> No........I'm generally an Emmet as I spend a lot of time in Cornwall.


The official meaning apparently.

Emmet" *is* Old English *for* "ant", but has become subsumed into Cornish dialect so that down here it means "*grockle*". "*Grockle*" *is* a Devonian word, invented in Torbay *in the* 1970s, to mean "tripper", "interloper" or "tourist *of* the baser sort".1 Sept 2002

So you are able to claim that you are both a grockle AND an emmett


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sad news locally this morning. Paul Mariner, ex Chorley, Ipswich, Arsenal, Plymouth Argyle and Portsmouth died yesterday of a brain tumour.Although he was born in Farnsworth, Bolton, I think he lived locally as a youngster. He used to turn out for a local pub team, The Oak Tree, where he was told he'd never make it as a pro. The pub is in the next village to us.
> 
> I remember him well. Excellent centre forward.


I remember him well. I think I can visualise him.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2021)

A VERY difficult afternoon.
MrsD has no idea.

I was going dizzy.
TdF ?
Wimbledon ?
Motorcycle racing ?
Golf ?

How is a boy supposed to choose


----------



## GM (10 Jul 2021)

Anybody else watching the 1966 World Cup final on Channel 4?


----------



## monkers (10 Jul 2021)

Hi All

We are back from our hols. The weather was disappointing, but we managed a few rides - Danni more so.

I finally fixed my bike after a delay of a couple of days. On Wednesday we cycled out of Ross-on-Wye on a circular route prepared by Danni. The first small problem was when Danni accidentally broke the twiddler off the valve when doing tyre pressures, so I quickly fitted a new tube. As we left the car park, my bike computer told me that my heart had double speeded, at 117 throbs per minute before turning the pedals more than about twice; she was already up the road and I was playing catch up. We hit quite a steep rise within about 200 metres and my heart rate went berserk (174), so I thought it wise to stop. When I restarted and rode to the top, Danni just said ''you look red'' and rode straight off again. hmmf.

I struggled from that point until the rain started, I quickly cooled and my heart rate dropped straight down to normal. I'm a bit more experienced on wet riding than Danni and a tad braver (read, more stupid) so I led for a while. We met some significant rises, the likes of which probably don't exist in Hampshire. I used weaving as an aid to climbing as the lane was so very quiet, which Danni considered cheating. She likes to try to remain in the saddle and style it out - she's such a poser!

All was well, the scenery simply beautiful in many places, until we hit this so-called hill, it was more wall than hill - 33.6%! Even walking in cleats on wet tarmac at that gradient was a challenge. It was even steeper and wet just beyond that left hand bend.







After cresting this wall, there was about a mile of mild descending and with a small push from a following wind we easily covered that at about 30mph, then the road simply fell away as if as the result of a landslide. At this point the surface also became deeply rutted, wetter, covered in mud, gravel, and small piles of flints. I unclipped my left foot, relieved some weight from the saddle and feathered my brakes (rim brakes) - average speed for that half mile 51.7 mph! I could hear distant ear-ringing squeals of Danni's protesting disc brakes - a heck of a racket, and she says that they would not have stopped her if she'd needed to.

After this the road turned up hill again, and I reached the point of 'the bonk' just as we returned back to Ross. It was the toughest 15miles I've ever cycled, but great fun.

I'd put my bike on a diet in the week before we left, reducing its weight by about 1.4kg in the process. This was all well and good but I remain about 12kg overweight. On those hill I felt that. I'd also upgraded my cranks/chainrings; the decision to go from a compact set to a semi-compact now felt like a poor one. On those hills Danni had 34 front and 32 rear; I had 36 front and 28 rear. I think that more new bits will be ordered before the next holiday to anywhere with climbing walls, and those energy chew thingies are looking less ridiculous.

Post diet Emonda ...


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A VERY difficult afternoon.
> MrsD has no idea.
> 
> I was going dizzy.
> ...



I watched the Rugby on the computer, England v Canada, whilst my Good Lady watched the tennis.


----------



## 12boy (10 Jul 2021)

Went for my ride and the 10 mph breeze and 22C were divine and took a coupla shots. The other day I rode by the statue below and a gent, yclept Tom from Gillete, asked I take his pic below the statue. The statue has words below which say "Wakan tanka waku
waku." This does not mean "I will have fries with my buffalo hump" as you might have guessed, but rather "God's sacred gift".
Tom from Gillette also told me a tale of 6 devils who went to the Beacon Bar, a local honky tonk. 3 of them were Democrats and 3 Republicans. He asked if I knew how to tell them apart, but I did not. He replied you cannot.....they are all devils.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So you are able to claim that you are both a grockle AND an emmett


Nah......I'll always be a Brummie.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jul 2021)

Woo hoo, we’ve dropped below Jersey and Astana on the table of shame...




Touch wood, our third wave might have peaked for the moment.


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Jul 2021)

I have bought another bike today , like I need another bike . It's a Boardman CX on sale on this forum,this will be my first experience of disc brakes .The rest of the summer I will use it on local tracks and bridlepaths , then fit mudguards for winter [ EDIT] road cycling.


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2021)

I spotted this little beauty on one of the ferns by the shed, I don't reconise it, anyone know what it is?


----------



## gavroche (10 Jul 2021)

Just been watching a 20 minutes film on YouTube on Swisstzerland scenery. What a beautiful country!!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2021)

It is 23:40 and for once I am really tired at this time. I just nearly choked after dozing off while eating a post-ride pizza. I am going to bed!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It is 23:40 and for once I am really tired at this time. I just nearly choked after dozing off while eating a post-ride pizza. I am going to bed!


What sort of pizza?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2021)

Aargh - awake again, dehydrated and exhausted!!! 



classic33 said:


> What sort of pizza?


12" vegetarian, to which I added olives and chillis.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Aargh - awake again, dehydrated and exhausted!!!
> 
> 
> 12" vegetarian, to which I added olives and chillis.


Hope it went well and everyone enjoyed it.

Wet and muggy here. Think the most I’ll manage is a gentle walk.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks, my hips complaining this morning, but I had a better night, still awake too early though, a bright, sunny and warm start to the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2021)

Morning. Decided i had had enough of lying on bed listening to the birds, so I am up and i have coffee.

It's a bit cool here at he moment. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2021)

So a deep question.
I was lying in bed, awake with no chance of sleeping, so I got up.
Now I am up.....I am totally knackered.
Why.....how is that


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I spotted this little beauty on one of the ferns by the shed, I don't reconise it, *anyone know what it is?*
> 
> View attachment 598426




It's a moth.


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jul 2021)

I’m off for a run/walk shortly. Daughter and her bloke are en route from Edinburgh via a couple of stopovers and due to arrive tomorrow evening. We’re planning to do what used to be our regular Purbeck run on Wednesday, Studland beach, Old Harry and the Agglestone. It’s about 11 miles but quite lumpy and I know I’ll struggle. Never mind, if I start training now then I’ll be fully fit by Wednesday 🤔😂


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m off for a run/walk shortly. Daughter and her bloke are en route from Edinburgh via a couple of stopovers and due to arrive tomorrow evening. We’re planning to do what used to be our regular Purbeck run on Wednesday, Studland beach, Old Harry and the Agglestone. It’s about 11 miles but quite lumpy and I know I’ll struggle. Never mind, if I start training now then I’ll be fully fit by Wednesday 🤔😂


It's our local 10k today. Mostly off road on what is quite a rough trail. 

The rain went off so I took the hybrid for a short one. Just 20 miles today. Gosh it's humid though. Lashing with sweat at the back of 6 in the morning in short sleeves


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's a moth.


OK Paul your obviously the threads resident Entomologist.  What kind of moth .


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Doggie walking on the beach this morning.
Sunday lunch booked at the Crown.
I shall watch a film tonight.



PaulSB said:


> It's a moth.


It's actually a butterfly.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)

Good morning. Grey and overnight rain but I think sun is on its way. Bed before 10.00 and slept till 7.00. Probably a good thing. I woke thinking my chest felt clear, nope got that wrong. I'm already frustrated I can't ride.

We had a lovely afternoon with my son and his partner. Excellent Manchester Italian restaurant called Fumo. I haven't eaten out in a city for perhaps five years. The prices. 

From what my lad tells me Manchester will be very messy tonight. Pubs have had two systems running for a while now - table reservation or walk-in. A lot have abandoned reservations because people don't turn up. 

The lad's local is a walk-in. Apparently for the semi-final people arriving at 3.00pm were turned away. Their plan for today is four friends are going to arrive at 12.00 to get the table. The pub doesn't do food but is happy for customers to order in takeaway via Deliveroo or Uber. 

In '66 my uncle and granddad came round as they didn't have a telly. Mum probably served tea and biscuits at half-time.

Oh how times have changed........


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> OK Paul your obviously the threads resident Entomologist.  What kind of moth .


The four spotted lesser brown.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Doggie walking on the beach this morning.
> Sunday lunch booked at the Crown.
> ...


Yes, I think you're right. First time I looked I couldn't see the antennae* but on a second look I did.

*Moths generally have feathered antennae and butterflies usually don't. There you go folks another new thing learnt today.

"Learnt." I've always prided myself on my language use, though it has deteriorated over the years, "learnt" and "learned" I find very confusing these days.


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Jul 2021)

Thanks Paul . I'm looking forward to seeing you on BBC 1 Autumn Watch, co- presenting with Chris Packham.


----------



## pawl (11 Jul 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> OK Paul your obviously the threads resident Entomologist.  What kind of moth .





To my expert eye it’s a brown one


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> OK Paul your obviously the threads resident Entomologist.  What kind of moth .




A brown one.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> To my expert eye it’s a brown one




You beat me to it


----------



## monkers (11 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I spotted this little beauty on one of the ferns by the shed, I don't reconise it, anyone know what it is?
> 
> View attachment 598426



Looks a bit like this one to me. The Small Heath - Coenonympha pamphilus


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Doggie walking on the beach this morning.
> Sunday lunch booked at the Crown.
> ...





PaulSB said:


> Yes, I think you're right. First time I looked I couldn't see the antennae* but on a second look I did.
> 
> *Moths generally have feathered antennae and butterflies usually don't. There you go folks another new thing learnt today.
> 
> "Learnt." I've always prided myself on my language use, though it has deteriorated over the years, "learnt" and "learned" I find very confusing these days.



Yes I think its a Butterfly, but its not one I know and my search has returned a blank. We get a lot of butterflies in the garden, but usually not until the Buddleias are in bloom, they're in bud at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)

A buddleia is something which is missing from our allotment and garden. I really should get one as I love having the air alive with all sorts of insects.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

monkers said:


> Looks a bit like this one to me. The Small Heath - Coenonympha pamphilus
> 
> View attachment 598462



That looks promising, thank you, also looking at the Meadow Brown.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> A buddleia is something which is missing from our allotment and garden. I really should get one as I love having the air alive with all sorts of insects.



I've got two in the back garden, they make about 6-7 foot tall and would be small trees if I didn't cut them down to 2-3 foot in the spring, its lovely to see the amount of butterflies and insects they attract, I've also got a lavender hedge out the front, its been in for a long time now and its looking a bit tatty but it attracts clouds of insects in the summer.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Thanks Paul . I'm looking forward to seeing you on BBC 1 Autumn Watch, co- presenting with Chris Packham.


They did ask but couldn't fulfill my conditions. Apparently Helen Skelton couldn't join me as she's busy with Countryfile...........I did offer to guest on Countryfile but that didn't work for us both.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> That looks promising, thank you, also looking at the Meadow Brown.



Its increasingly looking likely to be a Gatekeeper.

https://butterfly-conservation.org/butterflies/gatekeeper


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, another grey start here, showers forecast. 
I’m useless on butterflies but I found this site quite helpful.
https://butterfly-conservation.org/butterflies/identify-a-butterfly


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Its increasingly looking likely to be a Gatekeeper.
> 
> https://butterfly-conservation.org/butterflies/gatekeeper


beat me to it


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> beat me to it



Its one I've not seen before.


----------



## FrankCrank (11 Jul 2021)

Good morning all.
Great start to the day with the arrival of




My supplies have been depleted, so ordered some locally here. Cost about double the UK price, but as my next trip back is likely next spring at the earliest, thought I should splash out. Scored some blocks of half price cheddar at the local supermarket, so now I'm all set for cheese & pickle sarnies, and Marmite on toast


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Good morning all.
> Great start to the day with the arrival of
> View attachment 598472
> 
> My supplies have been depleted, so ordered some locally here. Cost about double the UK price, but as my next trip back is likely next spring at the earliest, thought I should splash out. Scored some blocks of half price cheddar at the local supermarket, so now I'm all set for cheese & pickle sarnies, and Marmite on toast


Like the one on the left but that other stuff would be straight in the bin!


----------



## monkers (11 Jul 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Good morning all.
> Great start to the day with the arrival of
> View attachment 598472
> 
> My supplies have been depleted, so ordered some locally here. Cost about double the UK price, but as my next trip back is likely next spring at the earliest, thought I should splash out. Scored some blocks of half price cheddar at the local supermarket, so now I'm all set for cheese & pickle sarnies, and Marmite on toast



View: https://giphy.com/gifs/Originals-scream-annoyed-screaming-l0HlCqV35hdEg2GUo


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Like the one on the left but that other stuff would be straight in the bin!



I'd put both of them in the bin.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Like the one on the left but that other stuff would be straight in the bin!


Being Scotch sorry,, Scottish, you can be excused for not appreciating the finer things in life .


----------



## shep (11 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nah......I'll always be a Brummie.


So you moved to Devon from Brum then moan about the non locals?

My mate did that some years ago, moved to a place in North Devon, near Barnstaple, within a year he'd be moaning about 'Grockles' and the holiday makers blocking up the roads.

He was one of them 12 months before!


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I spotted this little beauty on one of the ferns by the shed, I don't reconise it, anyone know what it is?
> 
> View attachment 598426



Could be a Hawk moth of some kind .

We had elephant hawk moth in the house a few years ago. I was working lates at the time and my wife and daughter both texted at 10 at night to say they had gone to bed as there was a huge moth in the lounge.
When I got home I couldn’t find anything and thought they must have been joking , so I sat down to watch a little tv before going to bed. When suddenly a huge pink and grey moth appeared from behind the chair I was sitting on . It was huge , it’s wingspan was about 2 and a half inches.
I nearly had a heart attack 😂😂😂😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I'd put both of them in the bin.


Snap 😀


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> So you moved to Devon from Brum then moan about the non locals?


I didn't move to Devon from Birmingham.


----------



## GM (11 Jul 2021)

Morning all... Talking about butterflies, did you know that every pub in Harlow Essex is named after a moth and butterfly. Another school day!

I shall be watching the game tonight with a bottle of Peroni in one hand and a bottle of Kernal pale ale in the other. May the best team win! 

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)

"Morning dear. How are you feeling?"
"Shite"

Mrs P was poorly yesterday and clearly has what I had.

Test booked for 10.30 and 48 hours isolation for this house....again. 😟 I don't agree with what's happening on the 19th but fully understand people's frustrations. Geez I'm a pensioner and get frustrated what it's like with a job, family etc. I can't imagine.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jul 2021)

A nice little 5k with Mrs Tenkaykev, the local small park paths are quite muddy which will be ideal as I've got a new pair of Hoka off road shoes arriving tomorrow. They were half price in the sale, but the only available pair in my size is a tad bright! I'll take them round the park when they arrive and introduce them to a few muddy puddles


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2021)

In the Crown....


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes I think its a Butterfly, but its not one I know and my search has returned a blank. We get a lot of butterflies in the garden, but usually not until the Buddleias are in bloom, they're in bud at the moment.


Speckled wood butterfly


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Its increasingly looking likely to be a Gatekeeper.
> 
> https://butterfly-conservation.org/butterflies/gatekeeper


And the Keymaster?


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> In the Crown....
> View attachment 598524


Cricklewood?


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Cricklewood?


Seamus Moore!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jul 2021)

One thing I noticed from my attempts at butterfly identification the other day is that about half the species I looked at I could discount because they aren’t found in Scotland. Gatekeeper a case in point. Identification must be doubly hard down south with so many more species


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> One thing I noticed from my attempts at butterfly identification the other day is that about half the species I looked at I could discount because they aren’t found in Scotland. Gatekeeper a case in point. Identification must be doubly hard down south with so many more species


Don’t know if it’s just my area, but there has been a distinct lack of butterflies this year


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Its increasingly looking likely to be a Gatekeeper.
> 
> https://butterfly-conservation.org/butterflies/gatekeeper


I'd be worried if the gatekeeper was hovering around in my garden.......


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'd be worried if the gatekeeper was hovering around in my garden.......
> 
> View attachment 598531


Why is Classic in your garden. Lol

Jeez these adverts in the breaks do my head in.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Why is Classic in your garden. Lol
> 
> Jeez these adverts in the breaks do my head in.


Ha! Hadn't spotted that!


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Cricklewood?


West Down.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'd be worried if the gatekeeper was hovering around in my garden.......
> 
> View attachment 598531



I'm not too worried about the Gate Keeper, finding the Grim Reaper breathing down my neck would be worrying though.


----------



## pawl (11 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Like the one on the left but that other stuff would be straight in the bin!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> sacra





Mo1959 said:


> Like the one on the left but that other stuff would be straight in the bin!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Why is Classic in your garden. Lol
> 
> Jeez these adverts in the breaks do my head in.


That's not me!!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> ... finding the Grim Reaper breathing down my neck would be worrying though.


You've had a few significant health problems in the past... didn't the Grim Reaper '_have a word_' at the time? 

When my first pulmonary embolism flattened me (I faceplanted on the bathroom floor and couldn't get up) the Reaper was _screaming _in my ears. I heard an horrendous screeching sound, like the sound of the wheels of a train or tram going round a tight bend. There must be some medical explanation for it, but it was pretty bloody scary. I knew that I was close to death at the time and thought about _The Grim Reaper_. I don't normally believe in such things, but having one's body pack up suddenly can cause a bit of rethink!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2021)

In case any of you are interested, *THIS* is my forum ride report from yesterday's exertions.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)

Forgot about this. No.1 son and his partner work for a Danish company. The UK based people have been offered the chance to put today's food and drink on expenses and take tomorrow off.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's not me!!


Me thinks he protests too much


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You've had a few significant health problems in the past... didn't the Grim Reaper '_have a word_' at the time?
> 
> When my first pulmonary embolism flattened me (I faceplanted on the bathroom floor and couldn't get up) the Reaper was _screaming _in my ears. I heard an horrendous screeching sound, like the sound of the wheels of a train or tram going round a tight bend. There must be some medical explanation for it, but it was pretty bloody scary. I knew that I was close to death at the time and thought about _The Grim Reaper_. I don't normally believe in such things, but having one's body pack up suddenly can cause a bit of rethink!



I wasn't listening, I was too busy trying to put distance between us.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I knew that I was close to death at the time and thought about _The Grim Reaper_. I don't normally believe in such things, but having one's body pack up suddenly can cause a bit of rethink!



It made me more aware of my own mortality.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Me thinks he protests too much


The imposter is missing one important piece!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You've had a few significant health problems in the past... didn't the Grim Reaper '_have a word_' at the time?
> 
> When my first pulmonary embolism flattened me (I faceplanted on the bathroom floor and couldn't get up) the Reaper was _screaming _in my ears. I heard an horrendous screeching sound, like the sound of the wheels of a train or tram going round a tight bend. There must be some medical explanation for it, but it was pretty bloody scary. I knew that I was close to death at the time and thought about _The Grim Reaper_. I don't normally believe in such things, but having one's body pack up suddenly can cause a bit of rethink!


I just wanted out of the A&E.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jul 2021)

We are away for a few days, in our Motorhome. I had hopes for some cycling, but, this sign has made Mrs @BoldonLad think twice!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are away for a few days, in our Motorhome. I had hopes for some cycling, but, this sign has made Mrs @BoldonLad think twice!
> 
> View attachment 598665


That’s not too bad. One of my local ones is just slightly less, but also over less distance so probably steeper. One of my favourites.


----------



## GM (11 Jul 2021)

The Red Arrows have just flown over my house🛩🛩🛩🛩🛩🛩🛩


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are away for a few days, in our Motorhome. I had hopes for some cycling, but, this sign has made Mrs @BoldonLad think twice!
> 
> View attachment 598665


It's actually just a long, long drag. Worth doing to say you've done it.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)

We just had a live video call from a Manchester pub.............. believe me it's messy.......

I do like the little car delivering the ball to the centre spot.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2021)

I'm watching the TdF.....


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s not too bad. One of my local ones is just slightly less, but also over less distance so probably steeper. One of my favourites.





PaulSB said:


> It's actually just a long, long drag. Worth doing to say you've done it.



Yes, I did point out, it says LONGEST, not STEEPEST, but, I fear the seed of doubt has been sown! 

We will see, perhaps two vintage 1947 Pensioners can do it.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, I did point out, it says LONGEST, not STEEPEST, but, I fear the seed of doubt has been sown!
> 
> We will see, perhaps two vintage 1947 Pensioners can do it.


You can. There are no nasty surprises, it's one of those climbs to sit up, hold the bars not the hoods, settle in to a rhythm. It's exposed towards the top so best avoided on windy days.

Ice cream van at the top at weekends.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, I did point out, it says LONGEST, not STEEPEST, but, I fear the seed of doubt has been sown!
> 
> We will see, perhaps two vintage 1947 Pensioners can do it.


There's a couple of climbs around here that rise 1000+ft and climb for 6+ miles.
They are good training rides.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You can. There are no nasty surprises, it's one of those climbs to sit up, hold the bars not the hoods, settle in to a rhythm. It's exposed towards the top so best avoided on windy days.
> 
> Ice cream van at the top at weekends.


And a pub off to the right.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are away for a few days, in our Motorhome. I had hopes for some cycling, but, this sign has made Mrs @BoldonLad think twice!
> 
> View attachment 598665



That looks like fun.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> That looks like fun.


It is.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm watching the TdF.....



Yes, I watched the highlights and saw the devil.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's actually just a long, long drag. Worth doing to say you've done it.


It's been done on a Grand Piano!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We just had a live video call from a Manchester pub.............. believe me it's messy.......
> 
> *I do like the little car delivering the ball to the centre spot.*


Follow it on twitter, 
https://twitter.com/TinyFootballCar


----------



## 12boy (11 Jul 2021)

Went for my little ride and eschewed the brace which improved the ride a bunch. Coming back by Yesness Pond I spied this guy looking for lunch which in turn reminded me of the limerick:
A wonderful bird the pelican.
His beak holds more than his belly can.
So he can, if he wishes,
Hold up to 10 fishes
Tho I don't see
How the hell he can.
Yesness Pond is about 1/2 a mile south of my place.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> Went for my little ride and eschewed the brace which improved the ride a bunch. Coming back by Yesness Pond I spied this guy looking for lunch which in turn reminded me of the limerick:
> A wonderful bird the pelican.
> His beak holds more than his belly can.
> So he can, if he wishes,
> ...


Any fish there?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2021)

So. Penalties. We could have just done this at 8.00pm.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So. Penalties. We could have just done this at 8.00pm.


One up, going by the noise next door.


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2021)

So football's not,coming gome after all?

What a load of bollards. 90 minutes wasted. They could have just had a game of penalties and gone home 5 minutes later. Stupid game.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> So football's not,coming gome after all?
> 
> What a load of bollards. 90 minutes wasted. They could have just had a game of penalties and gone home 5 minutes later. Stupid game.


90 minutes!
The kickoff was at 20:00 hours, nearly three hours ago.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are away for a few days, in our Motorhome. I had hopes for some cycling, but, this sign has made Mrs @BoldonLad think twice!
> 
> View attachment 598665


It's one that I do frequently. I want to do it in 20 minutes but have only timed myself when overweight and/or unfit so my PB is about 24 minutes. I know that @Svendo did it in well under 20 minutes when there were roadworks on the climb to slow him down, and I think the record is something like 13 or 14 minutes!



PaulSB said:


> It's actually just a long, long drag. Worth doing to say you've done it.


Strictly speaking, it is a couple of long drags with a few hundred metres of steeper road separating them - roughly 8-9%, I'd guess.


BoldonLad said:


> We will see, perhaps two vintage 1947 Pensioners can do it.


Definitely, if you pace yourselves!


PaulSB said:


> You can. There are no nasty surprises, it's one of those climbs to sit up, hold the bars not the hoods, settle in to a rhythm. It's exposed towards the top so best avoided on windy days.


That steeper section can catch riders unawares, but it shouldn't be a ride-stopper. 

You are right about the wind. There is often a cross-headwind from the right on the exposed moorland second half of the climb. It is usually fairly gentle but I rode up there once when it was so severe that the climb took me an hour! 



classic33 said:


> It's been done on a Grand Piano!


Strictly speaking, it was _WITH _a Grand Piano. I know because I was there riding behind it! 































*Dave Nelson on piano, accompanied by ColinJ - and many others!*


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It's one that I do frequently. I want to do it in 20 minutes but have only timed myself when overweight and/or unfit so my PB is about 24 minutes. I know that @Svendo did it in well under 20 minutes when there were roadworks on the climb to slow him down, and I think the record is something like 13 or 14 minutes!
> 
> 
> Strictly speaking, it is a couple of long drags with a few hundred metres of steeper road separating them - roughly 8-9%, I'd guess.
> ...


Not actually on the cycle with the piano.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not actually on the cycle with the piano.


I was a bit late setting off so I chased after the piano peloton and caught them where I started taking the photos. I assume that they pulled the piano all the way up, but I missed the steeper section, which is the bit I was wondering about. That would have been some effort even with 16 (?) riders doing the towing, unless they got some motor assistance?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was a bit late setting off so I chased after the piano peloton and caught them where I started taking the photos. I assume that they pulled the piano all the way up, but I missed the steeper section, which is the bit I was wondering about. That would have been some effort even with 16 (?) riders doing the towing, unless they got some motor assistance?


Pedal power all the way. But the road had been cleared, and nothing coming the other way.

The Yorkshire Rose on the back in that second picture is the wrong way round.
Head, arms and legs for the West Riding.


----------



## 12boy (12 Jul 2021)

Yes, Classic 3 there are trout, catfish, bluegills and there used to be many goldfish. I once saw a young feller walking home with a giant trout, over 2 1/2 feet long, that must have been in there for many years. in the warmer months there are people fishing every night it seems.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2021)

Morning. Another murky and incredibly humid one. Will head out for a bimble, but going to take it extra slow this morning. 

Gosh, what will I do this afternoon. Wimbledon finished and a Tour rest day.


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> And a pub off to the right.


Perhaps, I could dangle that as a carrot/incentive?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, very murky here.
A rest day on the Tour, a chance to catch up on some podcasts and watch more of Michael Portillo’s lockdown tour of SE England. Watched the one in Kent yesterday, fascinating to hear about the hundreds of people living in the railway tunnels during the war.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, I watched the highlights and saw the devil.


That wasn't Didi the devil, it was an imposter.
Didi doesnt run alongside the riders - he jumps up and down. 
The real Didi was seen on one of the earlier stages last week.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Judging by the fireworks late last night I'm presuming England won?
I suppose the media will be full of it for weeks to come.
I've booked a week on Dartmoor from the 20th. Feeling the need for a break.


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> That wasn't Didi the devil, it was an imposter.
> Didi doesnt run alongside the riders - he jumps up and down.
> The real Didi was seen on one of the earlier stages last week.



The one I saw wasn't running alongside the riders he was jumping up and down at the roadside, though I have seen one or two running alongside the riders.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2021)

Even I have (almost) risen! Bubble pal is here but about to go off on a mini-break with our (step/)daughter. I will walk her to the station and pick up my Metro early. An electrician is due here some time after mid-morning so I need to be downstairs ready to jump up and admit him. I can have a snooze while I wait. 

Oops, time to go. Catch you later...


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2021)

Morning. Damp here at the moment. I've been awake for ages but I couldn't be bothered to get up

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2021)

From facebook this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2021)

I am back. 32 miles done on the hybrid. Even trying to take it easy I still found it pretty warm. Bit of drizzle at one point but it didn't last.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2021)

Good day. We have damp, gentle rain - yes, I know rain is wet but you know what I mean - which looks set for the day.

I've been up for an hour and haven't coughed.......yet 🤞 ........though I can feel a tickle in the throat.

Think I'll make today a housework day. Still isolating till Mrs P gets her result and looks too damp to do much outside.

I can't make up my mind about last night. I can see both teams played good football, I understand why it was good. But exciting? I was bored before the end. I can't recall the last PL match I watched possibly this is what now passes for exciting football? Ah well Rovers are back in four weeks.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2021)

Great colour to the sky in that first pic Mo. Love the bridge.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. 32 miles done on the hybrid. Even trying to take it easy I still found it pretty warm. Bit of drizzle at one point but it didn't last.
> 
> View attachment 598744
> 
> ...


Lovely photo's as ever Mo. One has to ask, is that Irn Bru in the drinks bottle? 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Lovely photo's as ever Mo. One has to ask, is that Irn Bru in the drinks bottle? 😁


No, I don't actually like it very much.....shock, horror. Lol. Just High 5 Zero tabs.........tropical flavour


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Lovely photo's as ever Mo. One has to ask, is that Irn Bru in the drinks bottle? 😁


At that colour it's definitely not Sweetheart Stout. 🤣


----------



## GM (12 Jul 2021)

Morning all...


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Another murky and incredibly humid one. Will head out for a bimble, but going to take it extra slow this morning.
> 
> Gosh, what will I do this afternoon. Wimbledon finished and a Tour rest day.


Contain your excitement, unlike yesterday at 12:50:56.8 BST.


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2021)

Another one from my Facebook, Lol


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2021)

ColinJ: "_Why are you catching the Leeds train?_"

Pal: "_I'm not - I'm catching the train to Manchester!_"

ColinJ: "_Yes, I know, so why are you catching the Leeds train?_"

Pal: "_I AM NOT - I AM CATCHING THE MANCHESTER TRAIN!!!_"

ColinJ: "_YOU ARE NOT!!! YOU *WANT *TO CATCH THE MANCHESTER TRAIN BUT IF YOU DON'T STOP AND THINK, YOU WILL SOON BE CATCHING THE *LEEDS *TRAIN!_"

I point at the sign which says "This platform is for trains to Leeds. Trains to Manchester depart from the other platform." My pal hesitates, thinks, and finally says...

Pal: "_Oh, sorry, I was on autopilot - I always get on the Leeds train from here to go home. I can't remember the last time I went to Manchester from Todmorden!_"



**********

After she had caught the _correct _train, I went to score some drugs from my local dealer but they were obviously still sleeping off their post-football hangovers so I couldn't make myself heard... 




[The door to Boots pharmacy still had the shutters down! ]

**********

In the short walk to the station and back I got absolutely soaked. I am SO happy that we didn't get that kind of weather on my long ride on Saturday!

**********

How many electricians does it take to change a lightbulb?

Ok, strictly speaking, fit 2 light fittings and then insert lightbulbs. Plus add a proper earth strap to the domestic water pipes...

Answer: 3.

I was expecting 1 older electrician at 11:00 but had anticipated an earlier arrival so I was ready when there was a knock at the door at 10:20. 3 young electricians were standing there. 

All sorted. I now have an extra light fitting directly over where I work on my bikes when the weather is bad or it is dark outside. Super!

**********

I have been checking my singlespeed bike, trying to trace the noises that it was making on Saturday. The locking was tight enough. The bottom bracket feels ok (although it might have a problem that only appears under load). I think the pedals are ok. The chainring and crank bolts were tight enough. The chainring is an old one which is starting to look a bit worn. My bet is that the worn teeth are starting to grip and flick the chain as it peels off at the bottom of the ring. That would be supported by something said by fellow rider Neil on Saturday - he told me that the lower run of chain was flicking up and down as I pedalled.

I'll pinch the ring off my turbo trainer bike and see if that is any better. Only trouble is... that would be a 53 tooth ring rather than a 52 so the chain might be slightly too short. Also, the gear ratio would be 2% higher, which would be better on the flat and downhill, but harder on climbs. An alternative would be to shorten the chain and change the bike from 52/19 to 39/15, which would be a 5% lower ratio than the current one.

**********

It's coffee time, 4 hours earlier than usual! Then I'll try to have a nap before getting back to bike fettling...


----------



## 12boy (12 Jul 2021)

Yesterday was so smoky from Montana forest fires the horizon was indistinct by the early afternoon. No rain forecast till tomorrow night if any. Much to my surprise there was some thunder a few minutes ago and a little shower. Hope it keeps up and clears the air.
Will purge the garden of bolted lettuce and chard in the next few days and then see if another crop will do ok in the summer heat. My neighbor is now insisting there will be snow by mid September but I hope he is full of it. He converted a Montague folder to electric recently and is now talking about doing another for his DIL. I said go ahead...she can not ride an electric just as well as she doesn't ride her current bikes. We chuckled.
Be well and safe.


----------



## GM (12 Jul 2021)

Shock horror, just turned on the telly to watch Countdown..... 
Anne Robinson, what has she done!!!


----------



## Dirk (12 Jul 2021)

Cut the lawns this morning and went to the caravan to finish cleaning it.
Currently lazing in a quiet sunspot at the back of the garden, listening to Classic FM. Lunch partaken of and currently on my 4th bottle of GT Ales finest.
Definitely chillin'.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> ColinJ: "_Why are you catching the Leeds train?_"
> 
> Pal: "_I'm not - I'm catching the train to Manchester!_"
> 
> ...


Did you get your copy of the Metro before the _"Phantom Paper Pilferrer"_ got there.

Have you ever wondered why they place an earthing strap/strip on the gas main. Last place I'd want it.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you get your copy of the Metro before the _"Phantom Paper Pilferrer"_ got there.


I did - there was still a big pile of them lying about at that time. (Ooh, that reminds me - I haven't done the crosswords yet.)


classic33 said:


> Have you ever wondered why they place an earthing strap/strip on the gas main. Last place I'd want it.


If the pipes are firmly tied to earth then that would stop you getting a shock by touching a pipe if a fault somewhere _potentially_ caused that hazard. (Forgive the pun!)

Gas can't explode without being mixed with air/oxygen first so you'd have to have a gas leak AND an electrical fault for a spark to cause a big bang.


----------



## postman (12 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> Shock horror, just turned on the telly to watch Countdown.....
> Anne Robinson, what has she done!!!


I watched one episode last week.What i saw was a little old women in a very large chair,no close ups.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Jul 2021)

Just watched the first episode of teh new series of Only Connect
I got 2 questions right - and was very close to one other
hopeless at the walls
and didn;t get a single one in the missing vowels round
still - 2 - nearly 3 in the first 2 rounds is pretty good!!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2021)

@ebikeerwidnes you did better than us!👍


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @ebikeerwidnes you did better than us!👍


There's two of you now!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2021)

Oh dear... Ha ha ha! Sorry, someone I know just got their words completely mixed up!!! 

Anonymous friend: "_I don't drink much these days, but every now and then I fancy having a heavy session and getting really sh*t-*rsed!_" 

ColinJ: "_I don't think you mean that..._" 

Friend: "_No, I DO mean it - I wanna get sh*t-*rsed!_" 

Colinj: "_You want to get so drunk that you soil yourself?_" 

Friend: "_Eh? Oops, er, no... sh*t-*faced*!_"


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh dear... Ha ha ha! Sorry, someone I know just got their words completely mixed up!!!
> 
> Anonymous friend: "_I don't drink much these days, but every now and then I fancy having a heavy session and getting really sh*t-*rsed!_"
> 
> ...


Not _"R*t*rsed"_.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not _"R*t*rsed"_.


Yes, I think they inadvertently spliced bits of the 2 expressions together!


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, I think they inadvertently spliced bits of the 2 expressions together!


_"R*tf*ced"_ would look odd.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2021)

I habe risen!


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jul 2021)

Hello! After around 15-20 hours constant but gentle rain today has dawned bright and clear. The wonderful clearness we get after a lot of rain.

My cough seems significantly better. Mrs P has coughed 😷 all night. Tested negative yesterday which is good. She thinks she will be better today, I doubt it.

All housework done yesterday which is just as well. It's granddaughter minding day and given how Mrs. P is I suspect most of this is coming my way!

Must dash. Have to leave in 15 minutes


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2021)

Melting already. I think I need my thermostat looking at. I can't cope with the heat this year for some reason. 

Just a walk this morning and got couple of cartons of milk and bread on the way home. I'll wander round for more later.

No doubt be watching the cycling this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Looks like the good weather has returned.
Might have a garage tidying session today.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2021)

Morning. We had steady raib all afternoon then the heavens opened at about 6 pm. Torrential downpours then silence again after about 15 minutes. A tad moist here at the moment but supposed to be warmer than yesterday. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2021)

Not sure if the postie will deliver a new chain this morning. Thought I'd better change the one on the hybrid as it's a 1 x 12 set up and a new cassette will no doubt be a horrendous price so better to change the chain more regularly in the hope it lasts a decent length of time. Not sure what possessed me to get 12 speed as everything seems to be mega expensive.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jul 2021)

Good Morning folks,
We had a bit of rain yesterday and a fair bit of flooding with some local roads being closed. Off to the Black Bear for lunch and a few pints with friends later. Veg box and Blue bin day as well, I can barely contain my excitement! 
Stay safe ( and dry ) folks 👍


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2021)

Good morning gentle folk.
I got up at 05.30, had a drink, decided I was knackered so went back to bed. I feel so much better now.
Have to visit the library later as the books are due back so might make a walk out of it as its just short of 2 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning gentle folk.
> I got up at 05.30, had a drink, decided I was knackered so went back to bed. I feel so much better now.
> Have to visit the library later as the books are due back so might make a walk out of it as its just short of 2 miles.


Good idea. I like when I can combine exercise with another purpose too. I miss cycling over to see dad as it was a good way of checking on him and spending time with him and getting a ride in too.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, a little brighter here today. Intending a trip down to the botanic gardens at Dawyck.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good Morning folks,
> We had a bit of rain yesterday and a fair bit of flooding with some local roads being closed. Off to the Black Bear for lunch and a few pints with friends later. Veg box and Blue bin day as well, I can barely contain my excitement!
> Stay safe ( and dry ) folks 👍


The Black Bear at Wool?
Good pub, that


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Good idea. I like when I can combine exercise with another purpose too. I miss cycling over to see dad as it was a good way of checking on him and spending time with him and getting a ride in too.


I was the same with my mum. I used to go to stay with my sister in Coventry five or six times a year and cycle over to see our mum in her sheltered flat near where @dave r lives. It was too close to be a worthwhile ride so I did a longer loop through the countryside round Corley and Fillongley on the way. 

These days I nip to the shops on my singlespeed bike. I nearly always extend the rides very slightly to include a few small hills. I would barely notice those little lumps in a low gear, but riding overgeared they are a worthwhile challenge. 

I will be doing my little singlespeed run soon before my breakfast. I'll call in at Boots for my warfarin, Lidl for tonight's salad ingredients, and the station before the _PPP_ can nab the Metros. The main reason is to test the bike. I want to see if the noises from the bike that I experienced on my Garforth ride have gone after a chainring transplant. It is only a temporary fix anyway - the replacement ring has one extra tooth and only just fits with the worn chain. A new chain would probably be a half link too long or short. It is also more overgeared than usual. 

If the noise problem has gone then I need a new 52 tooth Campagnolo ring. If it hasn't then I can swap the rings back and probably need a new bottom bracket. The BB feels ok when lightly testing it but the noise only happens when making a reasonable effort so it could still be that. 

I am interested to see if I can notice that the gear ratio is 2% higher. I have ridden the little hill a lot and extra effort will be hardish, so I might notice it. I suspect that I won't... 

Oh, and my gammy leg doesn't feel quite right. It never has been since I had the DVT in it because the clot permanently damaged the vein, but it feels slightly worse today. Hopefully, it isn't anything important. Maybe just muscle fatigue from my 162 km (102 mile) singlespeed forum ride on Saturday? 

It will be a bike AND leg test!


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2021)

Good morning all. 
A nice few days in Suffolk was had.
Now doing the washing and tidying the garden up after yesterdays storm.
So much rain fell very quickly, the rain lasted 4 hours.
This is a railway line 





I have a couple of Tour highlight programs to catch up on before the live show.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2021)

I've been out for a little bimble this morning, my Brinklow loop, 27 miles. A little tired today but not totally knackered as I have been on previous Tuesdays, I've reduced the amount I'm dong on a Monday and spread the chores out a bit, looks like the main culprit is the wheelchair push down the club on a Monday night. Not a bad morning for a bike ride, grey and warm with a bit of a breeze, I rode through a heavy shower at one point. it was another quicker than usual ride though I ran out of legs towards the end. My ride out took me through Wood End to Shilton, onto Withybrook, across the Fosse way and into Monks Kirby, the Wellies planted with flowers pinned to the wall at the Denbigh Arms are looking colorful, turned right and onto Brinklow where I turned right to ride home past Coombe Abbey, up Clifford Bridge road and Sewall Highway. A very enjoyable couple of hours out on the bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been out for a little bimble this morning, my Brinklow loop, 27 miles. A little tired today but not totally knackered as I have been on previous Tuesdays, I've reduced the amount I'm dong on a Monday and spread the chores out a bit, looks like the main culprit is the wheelchair push down the club on a Monday night. Not a bad morning for a bike ride, grey and warm with a bit of a breeze, I rode through a heavy shower at one point. it was another quicker than usual ride though I ran out of legs towards the end. My ride out took me through Wood End to Shilton, onto Withybrook, across the Fosse way and into Monks Kirby, the Wellies planted with flowers pinned to the wall at the Denbigh Arms are looking colorful, turned right and onto Brinklow where I turned right to ride home past Coombe Abbey, up Clifford Bridge road and Sewall Highway. A very enjoyable couple of hours out on the bike.


Well done. Better than me today. The walk to the supermarket in the heat/humidity changed my mind about going out. I will stick to my early morning rides while it’s so warm. Hopefully get out first thing tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2021)

My exercise for the day was going to town to post something


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My exercise for the day was going to town to post something


Shame it was in the car though!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Shame it was in the car though!




Shh. Keep quiet


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> A nice few days in Suffolk was had.
> Now doing the washing and tidying the garden up after yesterdays storm.
> So much rain fell very quickly, the rain lasted 4 hours.
> ...


I have been watching the lunchtime news coverage of yesterdays heavy rain and flash flooding in North west London, and Paulus report on Barnet . All within 20 miles of Kog land , no rain at all here yesterday.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2021)

Garage sorted, all windows cleaned inside and out, net curtains washed and rehung.
Lunch in the garden with a couple of beers. 
I an now officially zwoddered.


----------



## GM (13 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Garage sorted, all windows cleaned inside and out, *net curtains washed and rehung*.
> Lunch in the garden with a couple of beers.
> I an now officially zwoddered.



Net curtains, haven't seen those since 1970


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> Net curtains, haven't seen those since 1970




Last time I had net curtains up was in 1997 I think in Brum


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If the noise problem has gone then I need a new 52 tooth Campagnolo ring. If it hasn't then I can swap the rings back and probably need a new bottom bracket. The BB feels ok when lightly testing it but the noise only happens when making a reasonable effort so it could still be that.


90% of the noise _HAS _gone, so it looks like the worn chainring _was _the culprit. It has done a big distance on various bikes so I got my money's worth from it.

I had a good look at the worn ring. I can clearly see where the worst wear corresponds to the 2 points in the pedal stroke where maximum force is applied (and on singlespeed, brute force has to be used on climbs rather than spinning a lower gear). Halfway between those points there was about 50% less wear. It is possible that simply rotating the ring by one bolt hole might be enough to get some more usable life from it, but for now I will stick with the replacement '53'. That itself hs done a fair distance, but is significantly less worn than the '52'.



ColinJ said:


> I am interested to see if I can notice that the gear ratio is 2% higher. I have ridden the little hill a lot and extra effort will be hardish, so I might notice it. I suspect that I won't...


That was a curious experience! I know that the gear ratio is now slightly higher but the climb felt slightly easier. I think the horrid noises from the bike had been putting me off making more of an effort. The new ring felt much smoother to turn, as well as being much quieter.



ColinJ said:


> Oh, and my gammy leg doesn't feel quite right. It never has been since I had the DVT in it because the clot permanently damaged the vein, but it feels slightly worse today. Hopefully, it isn't anything important. Maybe just muscle fatigue from my 162 km (102 mile) singlespeed forum ride on Saturday?


It got me up the hill ok! It's probably just complaining about the lack of long training rides before tackling 2 in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Last time I had net curtains up was in 1997 I think in Brum


All the rage down here.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2021)

It's fine for you posh lot with yer big front gardens, or living in the middle of nowhere...!  

I am sitting about 1 metre from my window and there is a fairly busy pavement just on the other side of it. Lots of people pass by and would stare in. Sometimes groups of teenagers actually stand around out there. I don't like the feeling of having strangers looking over my shoulder!

Mind you. most of the time, I just don't bother opening the curtains. That keeps their noses out of my business!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> A nice few days in Suffolk was had.
> Now doing the washing and tidying the garden up after yesterdays storm.
> So much rain fell very quickly, the rain lasted 4 hours.
> ...


Merchant Navy Class locomotives?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My exercise for the day was going to town to post something


I pushed a pram......


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I pushed a pram......




That'll do.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I pushed a pram......


Have you remembered how to use those nappy pins


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My exercise for the day was going to town to post something


You walked of course 
EDIT
just seen Mo's post.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You walked of course
> EDIT
> just seen Mo's post.


I didn't walk 18 miles no . And there are no paths here either


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2021)

Too bloody hot. Roll on winter!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't walk 18 miles no . And there are no paths here either


So.....your exercise was ????


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So.....your exercise was ????


Walking to the car!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Walking to the car!


And back!!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So.....your exercise was ????




Housework and walking from the car to the post office and back


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Jul 2021)

@Paulus , where is the flooded rail line in the photo in your morning post.?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Have you remembered how to use those nappy pins


They come with sticky tabs these days.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jul 2021)

So today? Well I shut the car door on my finger. I was trying to shut the door quietly to avoid upsetting the small pink thing.

I brought the small pink thing home. Today it did two things. Screamed. Slept.

I've returned the small pink thing to its owners.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> They come with sticky tabs these days.


Not Velcro?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not Velcro?


I think the washable, re-useable ones do but these are disposable. Not something I approve of but we don't interfere.


----------



## pawl (13 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So today? Well I shut the car door on my finger. I was trying to shut the door quietly to avoid upsetting the small pink thing.
> 
> I brought the small pink thing home. Today it did two things. Screamed. Slept.
> 
> I've returned the small pink thing to its owners.




I thought the small pink thing was you brought home was your finger


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> They come with sticky tabs these days.


That takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So today? Well I shut the car door on my finger. I was trying to shut the door quietly to avoid upsetting the small pink thing.
> 
> I brought the small pink thing home. Today it did two things. Screamed. Slept.
> 
> I've returned the small pink thing to its owners.




That's the best thing about little pink things, that you can always shove them at they're owners and then run away to lie down in a dark room for a few hours.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> I thought the small pink thing was you brought home was your finger




That was a hurty pink thing


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Jul 2021)

Went for a ride today 
wind was in the wrong direction so I decided to turn right at the canal junction instead of the normal left towards Moore
wandered along the narrow canal paths and up and over 3 tunnels and reached a road with a familiar corner shop
Last time I was there I went left and ended up going down a LONG hill and ended up damn near in Northwich - and had to come back up the damn hill
So - not falling for that again - turned rigth and followed the road

I have posted elsewhere about the bloomin' road sign and mileage being WAY off
and directions onto an Expressway

but eventually got home

OK - I know - it's an ebike - but I am old(ish) and overweight and all that - but 31 miles was pretty good in Eco mode!!
for me anyway

now I just need to look at Strava and work out exactly where I went and whether or not I should have come back on (OK not on - next to) the canals or stay on roads

Anyway - legs muscles are complaining - wife is not sympathetic!!!!



Oh and apparently I have done the decorating wrong - the wood need to be painted before the walls
errr - never heard that before?????


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Jul 2021)

Realy feel humble when humble when @Mo1959 likes a post of mine about 20-30 miles on an ebike when she seems to be able to circle the Earth before breakfast some days

Ok not really - but I suppose we are all different - and variable - especially on this thread!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Realy feel humble when humble when @Mo1959 likes a post of mine about 20-30 miles on an ebike when she seems to be able to circle the Earth before breakfast some days
> 
> Ok not really - but I suppose we are all different - and variable - especially on this thread!!!!


I haven’t even been out today!  Should have went first thing as it gets too warm and the mojo disappears later. I will try harder tomorrow.

Just hope I can get some sleep in this heat.


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> @Paulus , where is the flooded rail line in the photo in your morning post.?


That is in West London, between Turnham Green and Gunnersbury.
Taken by my son .


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> That is in West London, between Turnham Green and Gunnersbury.
> Taken by my son .


Thanks , the cable runs looked like Underground, but not anywhere on the Barnet branch I recognised.


----------



## rustybolts (13 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Too bloody hot. Roll on winter!


Noooo ! as the Beatles sang " Here comes the sun , and I say its all right " . My mood instantly lifts and I feel happier as soon as the suns rays hit the grass "


----------



## gavroche (13 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I haven’t even been out today!  Should have went  *gone *first thing as it gets too warm and the mojo disappears later. I will try harder tomorrow.
> 
> Just hope I can get some sleep in this heat.


Sorry @Mo1959 , couldn't let this one go. Sounds too much like a teenager talking.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2021)

Blinkin blumin flippin ecky thump. Its gone 0600 and there is no on around.
Todays news is.........
Shower
Shave
****
A quick Aldi dash at 0750.
Paperwork to sort (aunties pension etc)
The rest depends on how MrsD is when she awakes.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jul 2021)

Good morning all retired peeps.
The sun had got his hat on, and is coming out to play.
All the usual things to do today, with a bimble later on.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2021)

Morning. Today for me is probably a bike ride, shower, clean my bike (as it has to go to the bike hospital tomorrow) then slobbing around watching the TDF. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Today for me is probably a bike ride, shower, clean my bike (as it has to go to the bike hospital tomorrow) then slobbing around watching the TDF.
> 
> Stay safe folks


Oh, I hope she's OK. Day case?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Oh and apparently I have done the decorating wrong - the wood need to be painted before the walls
> errr - never heard that before?????



I always feel we pensioners should support each other, especially the male of the species because life is tricky. We try, we try very, very hard but well, you know how it is, no matter what you do.........I once had my milk bottle washing criticised........not sure what it was I did to deserve that one......🤔

On this occasion I'm afraid I have to agree with Mrs. EBW. Standard practice here, gloss then emulsion. If a mistake is made it's easier to wipe emulsion off gloss.

I won't say anything, promise.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2021)

Hello. Bright and breezy. That's the weather sorted. Feels like the cough has improved, we shall see.

I've put a white wash on.....Mrs P is still sleeping and coughing. 'Twas so bad last night she disappeared to the spare room. This cold is a bugger to shift.

I will go for a haircut as I'm looking a touch more disreputable than usual. After that pottering on the allotment.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jul 2021)

Booo, the sun has gone in behind the clouds. "Too bright, too early" as my old Boys Brigade Captain used to say when we were out on many of our camping and expedition trips. He was normally correct.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh, I hope she's OK. Day case?




No. The bike shop is 25 miles away in Newtown, so it will be a take it in when we go shopping tomorrow and wait for a phone call. Probably a few days. My spare battery isn't working so they are checking it all out and will give my bike service as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I always feel we pensioners should support each other, especially the male of the species because life is tricky. We try, we try very, very hard but well, you know how it is, no matter what you do.........I once had my milk bottle washing criticised........not sure what it was I did to deserve that one......🤔
> 
> On this occasion I'm afraid I have to agree with Mrs. EBW. Standard practice here, gloss then emulsion. If a mistake is made it's easier to wipe emulsion off gloss.
> 
> I won't say anything, promise.




There was a certain way to clean the milk bottles I'll have you know and men generally never did it right. They always did a half a***d job


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There was a certain way to clean the milk bottles I'll have you know and men generally never did it right. They always did a half a***d job


This one I'm looking forward to.........the debate could keep this bunch going for days.........and days.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

A haircut is first on the agenda - a quick whizz over with a #3 will do the job.
Off to explore the brand new LIDL store in Barnstaple this morning. This means that Barnstaple now has 3 LIDL stores! Yes.....3!!
One of them is due to close as the site is needed for re-development, which is the reason they built the new one. A new ALDI will be opening opposite the new LIDL soon. 
Currently, the large stores in Barnstaple are 3 LIDL, 2 Tesco, 1 Sainsbury, 1 Asda, Iceland, 1 ALDI soon to open plus several smaller supermarkets including Tesco Express, Co-Op, Spar, Premier etc.
Where do the get all of their customers from with a population of less than 100,000 in North Devon?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, bright and sunny here. Forecast is for lots more sun and up to 21° for several days 
Yesterday was a mostly cloudy but enjoyable trip down to Dawyck, followed by catching up with the Tour. Mitch Docker a very welcome addition to The Cycling Podcast this week.
Today a little spin on the bike, followed by more Tour.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2021)

Morning. 32 mile bimble done before it gets any warmer. Freshened up, put bins out and half way through breakfast.

I see the cycling is on the telly quite early today. More hills today.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. 32 mile bimble done before it gets any warmer. Freshened up, put bins out and half way through breakfast.
> 
> I see the cycling is on the telly quite early today. More hills today.




Oooh. Talking of bins, it's main Bin day for us tomorrow. How exciting


----------



## Paulus (14 Jul 2021)

Breakfast is served


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 599053
> 
> 
> Breakfast is served


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 599053
> 
> 
> Breakfast is served


I quite fancy egg on toast now. But not that many eggs.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2021)

Our bin men are making a lot of noise this morning.
Don't they realise that pensioners are still in bed?!


----------



## pawl (14 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 599053
> 
> 
> Breakfast is served






As my old mum used to say eat to many eggs you will get egg bound.


----------



## pawl (14 Jul 2021)

The sun is out the sky is blue there’s not a cloud to mare the view.
Time for a bimble


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Our bin men are making a lot of noise this morning.
> Don't they realise that pensioners are still in bed?!


When I was on the stretch of road coming back into town the lorry just pulled out ahead of me from the recycling centre heading into town so I tried to stay in it's slipstream and get a tow, but I'm too slow these days to last long.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> A haircut is first on the agenda - a quick whizz over with a #3 will do the job.
> Off to explore the brand new LIDL store in Barnstaple this morning. This means that Barnstaple now has 3 LIDL stores! Yes.....3!!
> ...


But Dirk us Grockles have to eat as well . Blocking narrow Devon lanes can make us very hungry .
[edit] Wot no Waitrose


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jul 2021)

Was curious about why my 91 yo mother in Minehead seems to be completely oblivious to the covid situation. She’s very hard of hearing so I doubt whether she can hear the tv or radio news. So I checked out the website of her local paper. Not a single mention of covid in their headlines, it’s like they are in denial about the whole thing. Despite their case rates in West Somerset being over 100/100,000 and rising. No wonder I can’t get through to my Mum about how serious it is


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2021)

Aldi dash complete. Hardly anyone in and no one ahead of me at the checkout.
Got some nice fresh strawbobs and cherries. Also got some frozen "skin on fries" which someone told me are delicious, might try some later.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2021)

This should give you lot a chuckle, me and my Good Lady on holiday in the Isle Of Wight 9 years ago, an excellent holiday.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Wot no Waitrose


I'm lead to believe there's a Waitrose in Torrington. 



Flick of the Elbow said:


> Was curious about why my 91 yo mother in Minehead seems to be completely oblivious to the covid situation. She’s very hard of hearing so I doubt whether she can hear the tv or radio news. So I checked out the website of her local paper. Not a single mention of covid in their headlines, it’s like they are in denial about the whole thing. Despite their case rates in West Somerset being over 100/100,000 and rising. No wonder I can’t get through to my Mum about how serious it is
> View attachment 599055


It's pretty much been a non issue down here for several months, after the scare stories about how we were all going to die last year when they opened up tourism last July ....... and nothing happened.


----------



## GM (14 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Aldi dash complete. Hardly anyone in and no one ahead of me at the checkout.
> Got some nice fresh strawbobs and cherries. Also got some frozen "skin on fries" which someone told me are delicious, might try some later.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> View attachment 599061


HaHa.......have seen that one......its very funny.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There was a certain way to clean the milk bottles I'll have you know and men generally never did it right. They always did a half a***d job


Sterilized, pasteurized, one or two pint bottle, maybe even those new litre ones.
Round or tapered bottle top, thin or standard neck size?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sterilized, pasteurized, one or two pint bottle, maybe even those new litre ones.
> Round or tapered bottle top, thin or standard neck size?




Pedantic . You not the milk bottles


----------



## 12boy (14 Jul 2021)

Yesterday was an optometrist/ errand day, so no bikey. Last night was an extremely fecund thunderstorm , maybe an inch of rain in an hour. Not much watering needed for a couple of days and much cooler. Hopefully this cleansed the air a bit from smoke from Oregon and Idaho. The smoke was foul with no uneccesary outdoor efforts being advised, but since it was Parade day here in Casper that advice was unheeded. The smoke was not good for Mrs 12 who can't breathe well anyway.
A dog walk and a ride this morning, then who knows? Always something to do here at the sty. 
Ignoring unpleasantness has always caused it to go away, right?
Be safe and well.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2021)

It's Beer o'clock.


----------



## pawl (14 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> The sun is out the sky is blue there’s not a cloud to mare the view.
> Time for a bimble



Back from a 16 mile bimble.Decided to give the the sixteen year old Giant OCR giant an airing.Normally reserved for wet days and winter use as has mud guards fitted Its a bit of a heavy beast aluminium and carbon forks Campag 9 speed triple 

Managed 12.5 MPHon lumpy route and a bit of head wind In 2003 when I bought it was I think around £800 or there abouts
Came with what Campag advertised as a race triple and still on its original chain rings and bottom bracket


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Back from a 16 mile bimble.Decided to give the the sixteen year old Giant OCR giant an airing.Normally reserved for wet days and winter use as has mud guards fitted Its a bit of a heavy beast aluminium and carbon forks Campag 9 speed triple
> 
> Managed 12.5 MPHon lumpy route and a bit of head wind In 2003 when I bought it was I think around £800 or there abouts
> Came with what Campag advertised as a race triple and still on its original chain rings and bottom bracket


Not as common these days, but I quite like a triple. My Cube Peloton has a triple Sora and was a bit of a bargain a few years ago. Think it was £450 in a Chain Reaction sale. Haven’t actually ridden it for a while so might take it out next ride.


----------



## pawl (14 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> When I was on the stretch of road coming back into town the lorry just pulled out ahead of me from the recycling centre heading into town so I tried to stay in it's slipstream and get a tow, but I'm too slow these days to last long.


 

Back in the mid to late fifties I could easily slipstream tractors and double decker buses No chance these days tractors have got to fast and my legs are considerably weaker.

Some years ago I drafted a bus for aprox 6 miles The bus conductor (remember those) was at the back of the bus waving his fist at me


----------



## pawl (14 Jul 2021)

Just dug a Cornetto out of the freezer Sitting in my easy chair scoffing my Cornetto.Just got to the bit at the bottom of the cone where the little chocolate bit is It’s a hard life


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2021)

I am watching a 1950s Kirk Douglas cowboy film........corny but good.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2021)

The LCD screen on my bike says error 30. God knows that that means. I hope the bike hospital can help.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The LCD screen on my bike says error 30. God knows that that means. I hope the bike hospital can help.



It means the components aren't talking to each other, whats the make?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2021)

Enjoyed that stage of the TdF.......I enjoy the amazing scenery as well as the actual race.
I have not been watching every day so can someone tell me what has happened to Mark Cavendish?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Enjoyed that stage of the TdF.......I enjoy the amazing scenery as well as the actual race.
> I have not been watching every day so can someone tell me what has happened to Mark Cavendish?


He finishes well back on the mountain stages but well within the time limit. Concentrating on the flat days and sprints hoping to keep the green jersey. I can see him having a final flourish on the final day to beat Eddie Merxx record.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> He finishes well back on the mountain stages but well within the time limit. Concentrating on the flat days and sprints hoping to keep the green jersey. I can see him having a final flourish on the final day to beat Eddie Merxx record.


Totally agree.


----------



## GM (14 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> He finishes well back on the mountain stages but well within the time limit. Concentrating on the flat days and sprints hoping to keep the green jersey. I can see him having a final flourish on the final day to beat Eddie Merxx record.



That would be great if he did win, I think he deserves it.

Clearing out our kitchen junk drawer yesterday I found our daughter’s old iPhone 6 which she no longer needed. So I asked her if I could have it, been on the lookout for a new phone anyway. Cleaned it up and got it back to factory settings. Now sitting in the garden typing this out trying it out.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Some years ago I drafted a bus for aprox 6 miles The bus conductor (remember those) was at the back of the bus waving his fist at me


If you'd drafted a taxi, you'd have saved more money.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> That would be great if he did win, I think he deserves it.
> 
> Clearing out our kitchen junk drawer yesterday I found our daughter’s old iPhone 6 which she no longer needed. So I asked her if I could have it, been on the lookout for a new phone anyway. Cleaned it up and got it back to factory settings. Now sitting in the garden typing this out trying it out.


Does it work?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

*Quick Experiment*
Cross your arms in front of you, noting which arm was on top. Now cross them with the upper arm from the first part now underneath. How does it feel?

Cross your legs. Ensure you're sitting down for this part, avoids any misinterpretation of your actions.
Repeat the first part of this experiment whilst your legs are crossed.
Any difference to the first time?


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Quick Experiment*
> Cross your arms in front of you, noting which arm was on top. Now cross them with the upper arm from the first part now underneath. How does it feel?
> 
> Cross your legs. Ensure you're sitting down for this part, avoids any misinterpretation of your actions.
> ...


Nope.
My arms and legs are all still in the same place.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nope.
> My arms and legs are all still in the same place.


Fall at the first hurdle?

Arms and legs should be in the same place once you've completed the experiment. No nasty surprise's there.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2021)

Just watched the TDF highlights, excellent racing, I enjoyed that.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Quick Experiment*
> Cross your arms in front of you, noting which arm was on top. Now cross them with the upper arm from the first part now underneath. How does it feel?
> 
> Cross your legs. Ensure you're sitting down for this part, avoids any misinterpretation of your actions.
> ...


Nope but it's hard typing with one arm twisted round my knee......


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Quick Experiment*
> Cross your arms in front of you, noting which arm was on top. Now cross them with the upper arm from the first part now underneath. How does it feel?
> 
> Cross your legs. Ensure you're sitting down for this part, avoids any misinterpretation of your actions.
> ...


Is this the Yoga thread???


and - while I am on
anyone any good at untying knots???


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> A haircut is first on the agenda - a quick whizz over with a #3 will do the job.
> Off to explore the brand new LIDL store in Barnstaple this morning. This means that Barnstaple now has 3 LIDL stores! Yes.....3!!
> ...


Easily accessed from our house, 5 miles or less.

Tesco - 3
Aldi - 3
Lidl - 2
Coop - 2
Sainsbury's - 1
Asda - 3
Morrison's - 1
Booths - 1
M&S - 1
Iceland - 1

It's ridiculous!


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Is this the Yoga thread???
> 
> 
> and - while I am on
> anyone any good at untying knots???


No, and yes.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nope but it's hard typing with one arm twisted round my knee......


Which arm and knee?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Quick Experiment*
> Cross your arms in front of you, noting which arm was on top. Now cross them with the upper arm from the first part now underneath. How does it feel?
> 
> Cross your legs. Ensure you're sitting down for this part, avoids any misinterpretation of your actions.
> ...


Am I supposed to end up with my ankles round my neck? 

Nothing I fancy on tv tonight so browsing and playing games on the ipad while listening to a chill out internet radio station.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Easily accessed from our house, 5 miles or less.
> 
> Tesco - 3
> Aldi - 3
> ...


But No Waitrose .


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Am I supposed to end up with my ankles round my neck?
> 
> Nothing I fancy on tv tonight so browsing and playing games on the ipad while listening to a chill out internet radio station.


Not if you do it right.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> But No Waitrose .


Nearest Waitrose is Hartshead Moor Services, between J25 & J26, M62. Other than that, it's Otley. Problem is it's a dump inside.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2021)

I was searching for the music on the Zwift advert and ended up down a rabbit hole, discovering 'The Chemical Brothers' for the first time.
Wow! Some seriously weird videos in their catalogue!
A visual feast.
I may be occupied for some time..........
This is the Zwift one.

View: https://youtu.be/LO2RPDZkY88



View: https://youtu.be/7f2wg1pqQDs



View: https://youtu.be/dDj7DuHVV9E


----------



## gavroche (14 Jul 2021)

We will need to get up early in the morning as the removal team is coming at 8 am. Sleeping at our daughter's new house tomorrow and going home on Saturday, minus my Captur.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2021)

Folk ask for film recommendations from time to time. Just watched "Official Secrets" on Netflix which is about the leaking of information by Katharine Gun from GCHQ at the time of the Bush/Blair invasion of Iraq.

We could discuss the politics all night. Don't let that deter you, it's a damn good film.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Folk ask for film recommendations from time to time. Just watched "Official Secrets" on Netflix which is about the leaking of information by Katharine Gun from GCHQ at the time of the Bush/Blair invasion of Iraq.
> 
> *We could discuss the politics all night. *Don't let that deter you, it's a damn good film.


We can't, you'd fall asleep!


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nope.
> My arms and legs are all still in the same place.


Whether they all remain in the same place wasn't the question!!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2021)

I just watched the first half of the first episode of a Ch4 series '_Before We Die_'. It took me that long to realise that it is a remake of a Swedish drama that I watched last year. I'll stick with the original! I've just noticed that there is a second series on All4. I don't remember watching that so I'll give that a go instead. Not tonight though...

PS *It looks like The Guardian critic agrees with me ...*


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Easily accessed from our house, 5 miles or less.
> 
> Tesco - 3
> Aldi - 3
> ...


Is Booths the dead dead posh one ?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is Booths the dead dead posh one ?


Yes. It would be my favourite but I can't afford it. Great place to shop.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2021)

I will type quietly as it appears everyone is asleep.
Up at 0500 (again grrrhh).
Its very cloudy but warm.
I have now been up 100 minutes and may just go back to bed


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2021)

I have risen!

A bit more work on the garage rebuild this morning, Lemmy at the vets this afternoon, in the studio with the band this evening. By my standards thats an action packed day.


----------



## FrankCrank (15 Jul 2021)

Fancied a bit of eighties nostalgia last night, so watched a load of the Live Aid stuff from '85. Hard to believe the clothes and hair back then. It was mid July for the concert at Wembley, the crowd being doused with water on a baking hot day. Midge Ure did his set wearing a full length raincoat, sweat dripping off, what was he thinking? Then Spandau Ballet did their turn, and Tony Hadley took it a stage further, dressed like he'd just come off a fishing trawler in the high seas - must have been making maggots 

On the big day itself, all those years ago, I was in London for the day with an American cousin and her 2 friends, doing the typical sightseeing stuff, and missed all the Live Aid frenzy that most others were glued to. 
Great nostalgia looking back, but also a tad embarrassing.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jul 2021)

Good morning all


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks, my Good lady had a different carer this morning, her regular one has the day off, meant we got a lie in, she wasn't here till seven o'clock.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2021)

Morning. Blue skies and sunshine here.

Off to do my shopping today and will drop my bike off at the bike hospital as well.

I will dawdle doing my shopping as the electric will be off here until midday.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jul 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
The sun is shining and is supposed to all day.
Grass cutting today now it has dried out after Monday's soaking. Plus a bit of tidying up and weeding the garden. I have a suspicion that MrsP wants to go to a garden centre or two later on. 
No bike riding today.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

'Tis St Swithin's day today and we have a good forecast.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2021)

Morning. Distinct lack of sleep last night so up at 4.30 and out on the bike just after 5 for another 32 miles while it's cool. 

I am going to struggle again today as it's to be even hotter and less breeze.


----------



## shep (15 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I always feel we pensioners should support each other, especially the male of the species because life is tricky. We try, we try very, very hard but well, you know how it is, no matter what you do.........I once had my milk bottle washing criticised........not sure what it was I did to deserve that one......🤔
> 
> On this occasion I'm afraid I have to agree with Mrs. EBW. Standard practice here, gloss then emulsion. If a mistake is made it's easier to wipe emulsion off gloss.
> 
> I won't say anything, promise.


You don't, I was Decorator for 15 yrs after leaving School. 

Woodwork last as it's easier to 'cut in' than trying to do it with a 4" brush.

Also if rollering the walls the finished skirts will be splattered. 

If the walls are being papered then yes, Woodwork is first.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> You don't, I was Decorator for 15 yrs after leaving School.
> 
> Woodwork last as it's easier to 'cut in' than trying to do it with a 4" brush.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear I've been doing it the right way.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jul 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Fancied a bit of eighties nostalgia last night, so watched a load of the Live Aid
> 
> On the big day itself, all those years ago, I was in London for the day with an American cousin and her 2 friends, doing the typical sightseeing stuff, and missed all the Live Aid frenzy that most others were glued to.
> Great nostalgia looking back, but also a tad embarrassing.


 I remember it well as it was the day of my first 24 hour track race. It was an old cinder track, 1/4 mile instead of 400 metres. I remember the heat during the day, a big dustbin full of water at the side of the track to dip your sponges in, and the organisers piping the Live Aid audio feed through the track side tannoy. I've run on a few different surfaces over the years, but perhaps for reasons of nostalgia, the cinder track remains my favourite. 🏃🏻‍♂️🏃🏻‍♂️🏃🏻‍♂️


----------



## pawl (15 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> He finishes well back on the mountain stages but well within the time limit. Concentrating on the flat days and sprints hoping to keep the green jersey. I can see him having a final flourish on the final day to beat Eddie Merxx record.




.Just imagine if had not been for the Epstein Bar the number of TDF stages he could have won.


----------



## gavroche (15 Jul 2021)

When it comes to loading the car, there is woman's logic and man's logic. The two always seem to conflict but my logic is more logical.


----------



## pawl (15 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yes. It would be my favourite but I can't afford it. Great place to shop.




We had a time share in Keswick.Always shopped at Booths Cafe was pretty good to


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> You don't, I was Decorator for 15 yrs after leaving School.
> 
> Woodwork last as it's easier to 'cut in' than trying to do it with a 4" brush.
> 
> ...



Yes, my method too. 

Self taught, I was an IT worker, not a decorator.

Ahh! that has reminded me of work, I will have to lie down


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> When it comes to loading the car, there is woman's logic and man's logic. The two always seem to conflict* but my logic is more logical*.



You may be more logical, but... the woman is always right...


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2021)

I have returned. The electric is back on as well. 

My bike is in the bike hostiple .

And it's scorchio here. Coffee and sandwich time and a look see at the TDF.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. The electric is back on as well.
> 
> My bike is in the bike hostiple .
> 
> And it's scorchio here. Coffee and sandwich time and a look see at the TDF.


Roasting here now too. Forgot I had phoned in a repeat prescription for my migraine tablets on Monday so wandered round to pick them up from the chemist and it was getting really warm. I'll need to try and chill out best I can but there's not so much breeze getting in today.

Sandwich for me too. Think the cycling starts at 1 and is another mountain stage.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2021)

Good lunchtime to you all. I have been up and around for a while but hey ho here I am. Nice cool day here which I am enjoying. Hearing test later today, few bits and bobs to pick up at the same time and a haircut. That's about it. Going to dig up potatoes next.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks,
Just got back from a Bimble on my Brompton. I cycled with our daughters chap and followed a route that Mrs Tenkaykev, daughter and I ran yesterday. It was a mixture of road gravel and trail, on one section there were a few grounds maintenance volunteers cutting back the brambles and foliage, I was waiting for the "hisss" of punctured tyre but fortunately all went well. I'd swapped the Marathon Plus for Continental Urbans and they've been excellent with regard to ride quality and puncture resistance.
EDIT to clarify that I was cycling and the other person was running as he's not familiar with the route.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Roasting here now too. Forgot I had phoned in a repeat prescription for my migraine tablets on Monday so wandered round to pick them up from the chemist and it was getting really warm. I'll need to try and chill out best I can but there's not so much breeze getting in today.
> 
> Sandwich for me too. Think the cycling starts at 1 and is another mountain stage.




Yes. It starts at 1.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Just got back from a Bimble on my Brompton. I cycled with our daughters chap and followed a route that Mrs Tenkaykev, daughter and I ran yesterday. It was a mixture of road gravel and trail, on one section there were a few grounds maintenance volunteers cutting back the brambles and foliage, I was waiting for the "hisss" of punctured tyre but fortunately all went well. I'd swapped the Marathon Plus for Continental Urbans and they've been excellent with regard to ride quality and puncture resistance.




I changed my generic tyres for Marathons last year. I like the marathons


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2021)

Good grief it's hot outside. Started digging potatoes and came over all peculiar. Had to go indoors have a sandwich and a brew. 

Off for another try now.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good grief it's hot outside. Started digging potatoes and came over all peculiar. Had to go indoors have a sandwich and a brew.
> 
> Off for another try now.


I was planning to take it easy during the day and go out for an evening ride but bubble pal rang and asked if she can stop in on her way back from a mini-break. I'll venture out for a shortish ride and try to do a longer one tomorrow.

If I could get up early enough in the next couple of days, I might try '_doing a Mo_'. I fancy riding to Waddington Fell and back from here. My route is a lumpy-ish 100 km so it would probably take me more than 5 hours, but hopefully less than 6. Setting off at 06:30 and getting back around noon would mean avoiding the worst heat and traffic.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jul 2021)

A very enjoyable potter around Midlothian this morning, sunny and 20°, took in Crichton Castle, Borthwick Castle, Roseberry Filters and various bits of rough stuff.


----------



## aferris2 (15 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> 'Tis St Swithin's day today and we have a good forecast.


Hooray! Anyone else got a birthday today?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

@Dirk!!
https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/19374398.opinion-fish-chips-yorkshire-always-best/


----------



## gavroche (15 Jul 2021)

I am knackered now, I had forgotten how hard moving house is and not prepared to do it again soon. Should sleep well tonight.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Dirk!!
> https://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/19374398.opinion-fish-chips-yorkshire-always-best/


Shock, horror!!
Yorkshire newspaper says Yorkshire fish and chips are the best.
Quelle surprise!


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Shock, horror!!
> Yorkshire newspaper says Yorkshire fish and chips are the best.
> Quelle surprise!


You've not read the piece then?


----------



## Sterlo (15 Jul 2021)

aferris2 said:


> Hooray! Anyone else got a birthday today?


Yep. I'm a St Swithens baby, another year closer to joining the wrinklies.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Jul 2021)

Best F&C I have had are
a) best fish - Anna's in Moreton where I grew up - she would not serve a fish unless it had been cooked and then left - standing up on its end - for a few minutes so ALL the fat drained out
b) chips - better in Greasby where my parents lived

worst in all respect - a place in Bangor North Wales where I lived for a while - small portions and greasy - only survived as they were right by the front (such as it was) and the only place open in that area after 5 p.m.
N.B. - probably changed hands by now and MUST have improved as that was the only was to go


----------



## Sterlo (15 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Shock, horror!!
> Yorkshire newspaper says Yorkshire fish and chips are the best.
> Quelle surprise!


Oi, watch it, nowt wrong with Yorkshire chippies, never found one to match em anywhere else in t'country


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've not read the piece then?


Yes - they were complaining about the cost of fish & chips in London and saying that the best f&c was in Yorkshire.
Did I miss something?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yes - they were complaining about the cost of fish & chips in London and saying that the best f&c was in Yorkshire.
> Did I miss something?


£35 for a portion of fish and chips.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> £35 for a portion of fish and chips.


Would you complain when you were given the bill?


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2021)

Back home from 3 hours in the studio rehearsing with the band. Our heavy rock versions of I Want To Hold Your Hand and Viva La Vida now perfected.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2021)

I have risen!

Click and collect day today. I'll refuel the jumbo jet while I'm out. On the way back I'll swing by a friends abode for a beverage.


----------



## aferris2 (16 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> I'll refuel the jumbo jet


Filled the van yesterday. £96! Was beginning to worry that it would go over 100. Our most expensive refuel (almost identical VW) in Australia was just over 70 AUD, but you get nearly 2 of them to the £. We'll get nearly 700 miles from the tank so won't have to fill up again for a while.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2021)

Morning all.
Got up for a pee at 0230 and that was that. Lay awake for hours so got up at 0450.
Was totally knackered but coming around now.
Breakfast will be fresh fruit then I will have my 2 mile stroll to the Spar/post office.


----------



## gavroche (16 Jul 2021)

Good hot morning again here and I am ready to go home but will have to wait till Sunday.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2021)

Morning. Heat haze here. Today and the weekend are going to be the hottest for us then it will cool down slightly.

I have to go to the post office again, then I have stuff to do, then it will be the TDF again for me.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jul 2021)

Hello! A beautiful day here. Slept for nine hours last night, sorry Dave, but don't feel as revived as I'd hope. Chesty cough has returned with a vengeance.

Reading the papers and I've seen flood, famine, pestilence and fire. Keep shoulder checking guys.

It's a walking day so I must make picnic etc. 

Forgot to collect meds yesterday and only remembered just now when I saw @Mo1959's post. 🤔


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, another sunny day in prospect 
Planning a potter with Mrs F.


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2021)

aferris2 said:


> Filled the van yesterday. £96! Was beginning to worry that it would go over 100. Our most expensive refuel (almost identical VW) in Australia was just over 70 AUD, but you get nearly 2 of them to the £. We'll get nearly 700 miles from the tank so won't have to fill up again for a while.


Aye, my Volvo likes a drink and im expecting the petrol pump to pull a knife and steal my wallet. 

But it is what it is - I drive very little now, and don't mind paying the price for the polluting and antisocial passtime that is motoring.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Yay, It's Fish Friday 
Although........it's not.
With it going to be a hot one today, MrsD has suggested that we walk to the village and pick up one of CJs finest sarnies, then stop off at the White Lion for a pint on the way back.
Sounds like a plan to me.
(We had homemade fish & chips last night, anyway )


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2021)

Result! Had a busy day yesterday, so never got to check my emails. Checking over a typical Poshshire breakfast of crisps and a mars bar, and the injury award element of my pension is being bumped up into the next band because of the continuing deterioration of the use of my fingers.

Near on another 4 grand a year, and because its injury related its tax free. Now, wheres the Rickenbacker catalogue...?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2021)

Morning. Another early bimble done. 35 miles on the hybrid. Cool when I set out but already getting quite warm towards the end.

Went over and did a loop round my old village. One of the little back roads and the steeple attached to the old church that is no longer in use other than











the odd tourist having a look round.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2021)

The house you can see down the little street was the only one that was supposed to have survived the burning of the village during the Jacobite rebellion in 1715 as it was thought the occupants stuffed damp straw in their windows and set it alight so the smoke billowed out and they thought it was already on fire.


----------



## GM (16 Jul 2021)

Morning all...According to Mo's philosophy I'm supposed to do 72 miles today, that might have to wait a few weeks it'll be more like a 7.2km walk. 
I wish you could all have a slice of this 🎂

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## gavroche (16 Jul 2021)

[


Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Another early bimble done. 35 miles on the hybrid. Cool when I set out but already getting quite warm towards the end.
> 
> Went over and did a loop round my old village. One of the little back roads and the steeple attached to the old church that is no longer in use other than
> View attachment 599339
> ...


Please stop doing those high mileage outings!  I feel so guilty now with my 20 miles ones.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...According to Mo's philosophy I'm supposed to do 72 miles today, that might have to wait a few weeks it'll be more like a 7.2km walk.
> I wish you could all have a slice of this 🎂
> 
> Enjoy your day folks!


Happy Birthday. Enjoy your walk.......and your cake.


----------



## dodgy (16 Jul 2021)

My first check in here since retiring on the 2nd of July, I think 

Things are going well, been so lucky with the weather. Getting the miles in, at first I was doing 300 miles per week but now I've settled into a more sustainable routine of about 220 miles a week. Bought a replacement kindle and getting back into reading, booked a place on a 10 week intermediate level French language course and done some DIY. We even went on a day out this week, our first in about 5 years at least! Mrs D was already retired due to ill health, but me retiring has also made her more relaxed. We downsized in November to a beautiful peaceful place and we're loving the way things are now.
Financially, no sweat, we planned well. I do have a slight guilty feeling of having retired at 55 and realise I'm extremely fortunate, a few times I've told people I'm on holiday when asked in cycling cafes I visit often. A habit I will get out of eventually. I don't want to become 'that' kind of person who shoves it down people's throats. Maybe this generation will be the very last to be able to retire in their mid 50s if they've been lucky enough.
One thing I didn't expect, I still get the Friday feeling! How odd, but I do really like Fridays for some reason even now.
Cheers all.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...According to Mo's philosophy I'm supposed to do 72 miles today, that might have to wait a few weeks it'll be more like a 7.2km walk.
> I wish you could all have a slice of this 🎂
> 
> Enjoy your day folks!



Happy birthday


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> My first check in here since retiring on the 2nd of July, I think
> 
> Things are going well, been so lucky with the weather. Getting the miles in, at first I was doing 300 miles per week but now I've settled into a more sustainable routine of about 220 miles a week. Bought a replacement kindle and getting back into reading, booked a place on a 10 week intermediate level French language course and done some DIY. We even went on a day out this week, our first in about 5 years at least! Mrs D was already retired due to ill health, but me retiring has also made her more relaxed. We downsized in November to a beautiful peaceful place and we're loving the way things are now.
> Financially, no sweat, we planned well. I do have a slight guilty feeling of having retired at 55 and realise I'm extremely fortunate, a few times I've told people I'm on holiday when asked in cycling cafes I visit often. A habit I will get out of eventually. I don't want to become 'that' kind of person who shoves it down people's throats. Maybe this generation will be the very last to be able to retire in their mid 50s if they've been lucky enough.
> ...



Pleased to hear you are enjoying it!

Long may it continue


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> My first check in here since retiring on the 2nd of July, I think
> 
> Things are going well, been so lucky with the weather. Getting the miles in, at first I was doing 300 miles per week but now I've settled into a more sustainable routine of about 220 miles a week. Bought a replacement kindle and getting back into reading, booked a place on a 10 week intermediate level French language course and done some DIY. We even went on a day out this week, our first in about 5 years at least! Mrs D was already retired due to ill health, but me retiring has also made her more relaxed. We downsized in November to a beautiful peaceful place and we're loving the way things are now.
> Financially, no sweat, we planned well. I do have a slight guilty feeling of having retired at 55 and realise I'm extremely fortunate, a few times I've told people I'm on holiday when asked in cycling cafes I visit often. A habit I will get out of eventually. I don't want to become 'that' kind of person who shoves it down people's throats. Maybe this generation will be the very last to be able to retire in their mid 50s if they've been lucky enough.
> ...


Embrace the smug - it annoys the hell out of people.


----------



## dodgy (16 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Embrace the smug - it annoys the hell out of people.



Not me mate! Another thing I haven't done yet is the pensioner thing of going to the supermarket on the weekend


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...According to Mo's philosophy I'm supposed to do 72 miles today, that might have to wait a few weeks it'll be more like a 7.2km walk.
> I wish you could all have a slice of this 🎂
> 
> Enjoy your day folks!




Happy Birthday. Enjoy you're cake


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2021)

Just in case any of the wrinklies might fancy a special chair when they are struggling to get up on their feet!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just in case any of the wrinklies might fancy a special chair when they are struggling to get up on their feet!
> 
> 
> View attachment 599344




My mum has one of those


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My mum has one of those


Hopefully not that one!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hopefully not that one!



Def not that one


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2021)

I am back from the post office in town. There seems to be so much more traffic about these days. Far too much for my liking


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2021)

Off down to the village in a few minutes time. Just got to finish my cuppa.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from the post office in town. There seems to be so much more traffic about these days. Far too much for my liking


I had to wait for ages to cross the road when I nipped to the supermarket. Between relaxation of rules and the weather it is feeling a bit manic.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2021)

Crikey the wind is really blowing the blinds about but not complaining. Great to feel some air getting in today.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2021)

Blimey! It must be Summer if I'm drinking cold lager!
Not something I do very often.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2021)

Lunch today was bacon, egg and french fries (skinny chips) WITH a glass of Shiraz.
I am watching tv.....flicking between the golf and TdF.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2021)

Currently 28°c outside. 
Clear blue skies - typical Devon day.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2021)

Today we had braised beef with onions and carrots, green beans, mashed potatoes


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2021)

Apparently It is 24 deg here.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2021)

We're having pasties.


----------



## dodgy (16 Jul 2021)

Today was liberating. Headed out on the bike, no plan in mind, just kept pedalling until I was deep into Wales, no clock watching no "better get home for that meeting". I even had a cold beer in the garden when I got back


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> Today was liberating. Headed out on the bike, no plan in mind, just kept pedalling until I was deep into Wales, no clock watching no "better get home for that meeting". I even had a cold beer in the garden when I got back



Excellent, you are clearly a quick learner, settling into retirement quite nicely


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I had to wait for ages to cross the road when I nipped to the supermarket. Between relaxation of rules and the weather it is feeling a bit manic.



Supermarket was busy this morning, I got in about quarter past nine, my usual time and it was a lot busier than normal, roads weren't too bad but got busy later.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> We're having pasties.


Cornish ??


----------



## pawl (16 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> Not me mate! Another thing I haven't done yet is the pensioner thing of going to the supermarket on the weekend




Gave up on supermarket visits 18 months ago Taking there place home deliveries Tesco and Acado Doubt we will ever go back to the weekly supermarket run


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Gave up on supermarket visits 18 months ago Taking there place home deliveries Tesco and Acado Doubt we will ever go back to the weekly supermarket run


On an average delivery how many items are incorrect or missing ?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> On an average delivery how many items are incorrect or missing ?




It used to happen a lot when online supermarket first started up, but now it rarely happens and if they are out of stock of something they ask if there is an alternative you would like.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Cornish ??


Yes......foreign muck, I'm afraid.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2021)

From my Facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Jul 2021)

I did supermarket deliveries when they first started - they were great at first

Then some idiot decided to look at the profit margins and told the pickers to pick the stortest dates first
AT the time we had a young daughter who ate loads of cucumbers - so we ordered 6 - all arrived witha sell by date of that same day!!!
However they were very good and just refunded them all

recently I just find it easier to go to the shop at a quiet time - I hate waiting in for people when I could be out of my bike!!!


----------



## dodgy (16 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Gave up on supermarket visits 18 months ago Taking there place home deliveries Tesco and Acado Doubt we will ever go back to the weekly supermarket run



We've had our food delivered by the supermarket for about 15 years now, it all started when our car repairs from minor dings and whatknot at teh supermarket car park was costing more than the food we were buying. 

But occasionally I'll get in the mood to cook something and have to go out for the ingredients, which I do by Gocycle


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2021)

I get 90% of stuff from Aldi at 0800.
With illness I am thinking of doing it online.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Another early bimble done. 35 miles on the hybrid. Cool when I set out but already getting quite warm towards the end.
> 
> Went over and did a loop round my old village. One of the little back roads and the steeple attached to the old church that is no longer in use other than
> View attachment 599339
> ...


How odd?


----------



## pawl (16 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> On an average delivery how many items are incorrect or missing ?





A very rare occurrence Driver has always informed me if something has been substituted We either reject or accept No problem rejected items are credited


----------



## pawl (16 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I did supermarket deliveries when they first started - they were great at first
> 
> Then some idiot decided to look at the profit margins and told the pickers to pick the stortest dates first
> AT the time we had a young daughter who ate loads of cucumbers - so we ordered 6 - all arrived witha sell by date of that same day!!!
> ...




Are deliveries are pre booked one month in advance Tuesday between 10 and 11 am No probs


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Are deliveries are pre booked one month in advance Tuesday between 10 and 11 am No probs


A month in advance!
There's some who'll moan that they can't get same day delivery.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jul 2021)

Just catching up here. Enjoyed a 40 mile potter with Mrs F this morning, very warm and sunny. Spent the afternoon and evening doing chores whilst listening and occasionally watching the Tour. Still 20° even now.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just catching up here. Enjoyed a 40 mile potter with Mrs F this morning, very warm and sunny. Spent the afternoon and evening doing chores whilst listening and occasionally watching the Tour. Still 20° even now.


Struggling big time with the heat this year for some reason. Still not cooled down enough to even think about trying to sleep.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Struggling big time with the heat this year for some reason. Still not cooled down enough to even think about trying to sleep.


Don't think about sleeping, just do it!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The house you can see down the little street was the only one that was supposed to have survived the burning of the village during the Jacobite rebellion in 1715 as it was thought the occupants stuffed damp straw in their windows and set it alight so the smoke billowed out and they thought it was already on fire.


To the King over the water 🍷


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Struggling big time with the heat this year for some reason. Still not cooled down enough to even think about trying to sleep.


Imagine how hot the BIG people get! 

I am trying to motivate myself to do what you do, get up at silly o'clock, then do a 100 km ride in the morning.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Imagine how hot the BIG people get!
> 
> I am trying to motivate myself to do what you do, get up at silly o'clock, then do a 100 km ride in the morning.


Do the ride before you go to bed, finishing just as Mo will be starting hers.


----------



## pawl (16 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> A month in advance!
> There's some who'll moan that they can't get same day delivery.




we pay a small monthly fee


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2021)

I’ve just ordered a fan from Amazon. Should have done it earlier and might have got it tomorrow. Should come on Sunday. That means it will be winter on Monday


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do the ride before you go to bed, finishing just as Mo will be starting hers.


I don't fancy doing it in the dark...

I just checked... I did something like this 3 or 4 years ago. I got up at 04:45, set off at 06:00 and was back 100 km and 2,250 m of ascent later at around 12:45. The ride planned this time only has about 2/3 of the hills, so I'd be aiming for sub-6 hours.

Blimey, UV levels forecast to hit '8' tomorrow afternoon here!


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2021)

SPF 50 at the ready?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> SPF 50 at the ready?


It would probably make sense but I only have 30 in the house. I might leave the ride until Sunday and pick up some SPF 50 tomorrow!


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It would probably make sense but I only have 30 in the house. I might leave the ride until Sunday and pick up some SPF 50 tomorrow!


Can't you use two "coats" of SPF 30 and get SPF 60?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can't you use two "coats" of SPF 30 and get SPF 60?


That actually raises an interesting question! Since the amount spread on the skin must vary wildly, surely the protection does too? It must be something like "_an average thickness is SPF 30 (/40/50/whatever)_"?

Anyway, I am not going to be asleep before 03:30 now so I will not be getting up early enough to do my 100 km ride. I'll make some more changes to my singlespeed bike and do a quick test ride in the morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks,
Up early to see off daughter and her chap as they head off back to Edinburgh. They're going to do it in a day instead of stopping over mid way.
I'd forgotten what a lovely peaceful time of day it is, I can see why @Mo1959 is regularly up and about at this time.
Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> we pay a small monthly fee


To save me trawling back.......
Who do you use ?
How much is the monthly fee ?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2021)

Good morning Kev......and everyone else.
Again I was in bed early (21.30), slept reasonably well but at 0430 I was awake.
Mo......our 1950 ex MOD house is solid brick** for every wall.
**the external walls are reinforced concret up to the windows.......apparently to resist seismic shock and anything the "enemy" threw at them.
The keeps the internal temperature pretty stable all year BUT last night it got very warm.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2021)

Oh BTW.........
look wat I av just bought.



Guess what I will be doing this afternoon?
Now, where did I put my budgie smugglers


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jul 2021)

Good day. It's going to be a beautiful day. I too went to bed at 9.30 as Mrs P was watching yet more friggin' Endeavour. It was snooze on the couch or sleep in bed. Slept till 5.00am.

My cough seems to have gone. Excellent. A bit frustrated as I was supposed to ride C2C today but being poorly last weekend I had to pull out - other people's logistics etc.

I'll do some allotment work, mainly harvesting blackcurrants. I need to prepare for leek planting but it will be too hot to risk stressing the plants by actually putting them in.

I've had a brew so now it's snooze time.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, another day of blazing sun awaits. Not much sleep last night, far too warm.
If a rebellion succeeds in overthrowing the established order, then surely attempts to restore it are more resistance than rebellion ? Yes I’m still talking James VII and his Catholic heirs.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Oh BTW.........
> look wat I av just bought.
> View attachment 599479
> 
> ...


Errrrrrr........two questions.

Why?
Is that a rifle butt in the top right corner?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Errrrrrr........two questions.
> 
> Why?
> Is that a rifle butt in the top right corner?


Why?... mainly because MrsD cannot walk anywhere so , for 13 quid, it should give us some fun . Plus daughter and SiL are coming round for a BBQ on Tuesday.

Yes. .......that is indeed the butt of my rife


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

Cooeee. I decided to get up after ceiling watching for oodles of time. 

Going to be another hot one peeps. 2 deg at least hotter than yesterday i fear. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2021)

Good morning people


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2021)

Its my Good Ladies birthday today.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Its my Good Ladies birthday today.
> 
> View attachment 599485


Happy Birthday Mrs Dave 🎂


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2021)

I have bimbled. Just 25 miles today but enjoyed it. Home just as the heat is starting to build again.

Fruit and fibre with some nice cold milk now.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Happy Birthday Mrs Dave 🎂


I’ll second that .


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes. .......that is indeed the butt of my rife


Arrrrrgh you are the Cheshire Drago or 🤔 , Drago is the Poshshire Dave7 .


----------



## Drago (17 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## pawl (17 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> To save me trawling back....... is
> Who do you use ?
> How much is the monthly fee ?




Tesco £3.99 for the mid week pass Tuesday Wednesday Thursday Acado is a bit more @ £8.99but that is for any time delivery A weekly round trip to Morrison’s and Aldi is 24 miles.Both website’s have more details
Edit
If I go to Hinckley as that is where th nearest decent butcher is 20 mile round trip plus parking


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Its my Good Ladies birthday today.
> 
> View attachment 599485




Happy Birthday Mrs Dave.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2021)

From my Facebook page.


----------



## pawl (17 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Its my Good Ladies birthday today.
> 
> View attachment 599485





Happy birthday to your good lady


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Why?... mainly because MrsD cannot walk anywhere so , for 13 quid, it should give us some fun . Plus daughter and SiL are coming round for a BBQ on Tuesday.
> 
> Yes. .......that is indeed the butt of my rife


Sorry Dave. Mine was a crass remark in the first place.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Its my Good Ladies birthday today.
> 
> View attachment 599485


Nice one..... give her best wishes from me and MrsD


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry Dave. Mine was a crass remark in the first place.


No probs. I know you enough to know you would not be anything but pleasant.
Apart from when addressing unpleasant remarks


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2021)

Morning all 
Phew! What a scorcher! 
Lazy day today.
Off to Minehead tomorrow to stop overnight with our best mates.
Sunday lunch, British GP and the finish of the TdF are all on the menu, as well as good banter and cold beer. Should be a good day. 
Off to Dartmoor with the van on Tuesday for a week. If the weather holds out, we may move on to the North Cornwall coast for a few days.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jul 2021)

Sitting in the garden having a coffee and watching the occasional 'plane on final approach to Hurn. There's an Airbus cargo flight just gone gone over inbound from Pittsburg, the first I've seen from that airport. There's a couple of cargo flights a week from JFK and Seoul, plus the usual Ryanair holiday flights from Portugal and elsewhere. I use an App called " Flight radar" which is quite comprehensive and shows flight time, airspeed, altitude etc.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

Apparently it's 22 deg here already.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2021)

All this talk of home deliveries.
Waitrose - 'Bringing our store to your door' 

https://www.cornwalllive.com/news/cornwall-news/waitrose-van-crashes-house-newtown-5661917


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently it's 22 deg here already.



Tis warm already, I found out yesterday that I seem to have out grown all my shorts.  I've got an old pair of cycle touring shorts that I've managed to squeeze myself into, just


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Tis warm already, I found out yesterday that I seem to have out grown all my shorts.  I've got an old pair of cycle touring shorts that I've managed to squeeze myself into, just




They must have shrunk in the wash


----------



## Paulus (17 Jul 2021)

Good morning all fellow peeps.
Not a lot to report today, I have sold a wheel on flebay, so I have boxed it up and going to the Post Office later.
Zooplus are delivering some pet food,
and the sun is shining and it's already quite hot

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They must have shrunk in the wash


Funny how they do that isn’t it! 

This is brilliant. Forgot I had a comfy recliner chair in the garage so got it sitting at the side of the house in the shade and breeze. Lovely and cool. Maybe I’ll sleep in it tonight. Lol.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2021)

Wish me luck folks.
Off out on my Wilier for a marshes loop to the village.
First time on my bike for just over a year since my excruciating neck problem.
I've been umming and arring about getting back on for some time, as last time I rode it aggravated the problem.
Feeling good this morning and the sun is out.......so today is as good a day as any.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Wish me luck folks.
> Off out on my Wilier for a marshes loop to the village.
> First time on my bike for just over a year since my excruciating neck problem.
> I've been umming and arring about getting back on for some time, as last time I rode it aggravated the problem.
> Feeling good this morning and the sun is out.......so today is as good a day as any.


Enjoy. Build up gradual and don’t go daft. My neck bothers me too these days and sometimes causes headaches later. Got to keep telling myself to relax the shoulders which helps a bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

The bike hostiple phoned. Service done but they didn't want to touch the battery as there is a warranty seal on it. If it's still in warranty it would void it. It's out of warranty and isn't working so I told them to have at it as I have nothing to lose.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jul 2021)

All this talk of home delivery made me wonder 🤔 I'm a great fan of Aldi and do have an irrational dislike of Tesco, Sainsbury's and Waitrose. Asda and Morrison's I'm OK with.

So I've googled Aldi home delivery. Apparently at participating stores one can get a delivery via Deliveroo


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> All this talk of home delivery made me wonder 🤔 I'm a great fan of Aldi and do have an irrational dislike of Tesco, Sainsbury's and Waitrose. Asda and Morrison's I'm OK with.
> 
> So I've googled Aldi home delivery. Apparently at participating stores one can get a delivery via Deliveroo




I go to Morrison's once a month and then get the odds and sods from the crappy Co Op in between. 

There is a new Aldi opening In Newtown on 22nd July. Might have a gander after the mad opening crowds have finished mobbing the place


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> Phew! What a scorcher!
> Lazy day today.
> Off to Minehead tomorrow to stop overnight with our best mates.
> ...


According to my bbc forecast its supposed to be scorching for at least 6 days.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2021)

Well.......I'm back in one piece.
Damn it's hot out there!
Neck seems OK so far. 
Only did 5 miles around the Marshes and picked a newspaper up in the village.
Averaged 12.2 mph on my hybrid.
Overtook two 'proper' cyclists who drafted me in towards Velator Quay. We had to stop because of traffic and the one pulled up alongside for a chat. I told him it was my first time out in over a year and I'd suffered severe neck problems which had kept me off my bike.
He said that I'd been getting a fair old lick on.
I'll take that as a success!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I go to Morrison's once a month and then get the odds and sods from the crappy Co Op in between.
> 
> There is a new Aldi opening In Newtown on 22nd July. Might have a gander after the mad opening crowds have finished mobbing the place


Do you get your toilet rolls from the crappy co-op ?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Do you get your toilet rolls from the crappy co-op ?




No. It's not that crap


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Well.......I'm back in one piece.
> Damn it's hot out there!
> Neck seems OK so far.
> Only did 5 miles around the Marshes and picked a newspaper up in the village.
> ...


Well done


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

There is no saving the battery on my bike. It has died a horrible death.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done


Thankyou. 
I feel like I've just done an uphill finish on a mountain stage!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Well.......I'm back in one piece.
> Damn it's hot out there!
> Neck seems OK so far.
> Only did 5 miles around the Marshes and picked a newspaper up in the village.
> ...


Excellent news. Congrats. 👏


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There is no saving the battery on my bike. It has died a horrible death.


Lack of use?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2021)

I am just back from a 2 mile walk via the Spar and library. I was quite pleased with my pace as it is now VERY warm out there.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lack of use?




Cheek. My original battery is still working and it's 5 years old so NO


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Excellent news. Congrats. 👏


Thanks.
I'll see how my neck feels tomorrow then I'll be making a decision on whether to make a concerted effort to get back to my previous level of fitness when we get back from our of next caravan outing in a couple of weeks time.
Hopefully all will be well - I rushed back to it last year and paid the price.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheek. My original battery is still working and it's 5 years old so NO


Is it the spare that’s not working then?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lack of use?


There you go......you can't resist bring willies into cycling


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2021)

Apparently, Li-ion batteries should not be left fully charged for long periods of time because it kills them! 

I have a battery saver facility on my laptop, which stops charging at 60%. If I really need a full charge, I do the other 40% just before I start using it.

So, for e-bikes, it is better to keep them charged to (say) 60-70% for nipping about, and only top them up to 100% just before you do a longer ride.



dave r said:


> I've got an old pair of cycle touring shorts that I've managed to squeeze myself into, just


I am still about 9 kg (nearly 1.5 stone) over my best cycling weight but I'm slowly getting slimmer. I had to put some press-studs on the waist straps of some baggy Endura shorts but they have started slipping down again so I have had to take the straps in a bit more. By next summer I hope to be too slim to wear those shorts any more so I'll try to get my money's worth out of them now before the weather gets too cold again.



PaulSB said:


> I've googled Aldi home delivery. Apparently at participating stores one can get a delivery via Deliveroo


Ha ha - no thanks! I'm spoilt here - Aldi 5 minutes away; Lidl and Morrisons less than 10.

I'll just finish catching up on the forum, then get back to trying to fix the annoying noise on my singlespeed bike. I have changed nearly everything, which has made the bike feel smooth and efficient to pedal, but the noise keeps coming back! The one thing that I haven't checked (the freehub) is probably what is causing the problem!


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Apparently, Li-ion batteries should not be left fully charged for long periods of time because it kills them!
> 
> I have a battery saver facility on my laptop, which stops charging at 60%. If I really need a full charge, I do the other 40% just before I start using it.
> 
> ...


I spent ages chasing an annoying squeek on my on my old Giant Defy.
It appeared to be coming from wherever I looked when it was being ridden.
After several hours of head scratching and several garage sessions, where I couldn't replicate it, I realised that it was the strap on my helmet rubbing on the polystyrene padding.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it the spare that’s not working then?




Yes. The spare. I suppose it only takes 1 cell to fail and that's it.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> I spent ages chasing an annoying squeek on my on my old Giant Defy.
> It appeared to be coming from wherever I looked when it was being ridden.
> After several hours of head scratching and several garage sessions, where I couldn't replicate it, I realised that it was the strap on my helmet rubbing on the polystyrene padding.


Oh, that reminds me of something similar and something that I have _NOT _checked this time.

As many of you know, I am an annoying bleeder... Cheeky! No, I mean, I am on warfarin, so I would bleed a lot in a serious accident! I thought it wise to wear a medical dog tag to explain to paramedics what was going on, if I were found unconscious and bleeding heavily.







I went out on a ride and heard a really annoying clicky tinkling sound... 

I am going to be _SO _relieved but also _SO _annoyed if it turns out to be that again!


----------



## pawl (17 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Bugger, I can't join in here for another 4 years. Pah!




Pretend you’ve taken early retirement Promise I’ll not tell


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There is no saving the battery on my bike. It has died a horrible death.


What'd you do to it?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Thankyou.
> I feel like I've just done an uphill finish on a fountain stage!


Not just the hill against you, but the warer as well.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. The spare. I suppose it only takes 1 cell to fail and that's it.


They can rebuild it, they have the technology.....


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> They can rebuild it, they have the technology.....




There is no on around here that can and to be honest, the cost of remaking it is almost as much as a new battery costs.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> What'd you do to it?



Nothing. Not me


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There is no on around here that can and to be honest, the cost of remaking it is almost as much as a new battery costs.


Can't you just get a very very long lead and leave it plugged it for your ride


----------



## 12boy (17 Jul 2021)

As far as SPF goes I got so brown in the summers my kids friends thought I was Hispanic.
Happy birthday Mrs D.
What is "scorchio" to you folks? It will be 33C here in the afternoon which is about right for mid July. Usually we have a few weeks in the summer of 38+ but it cools off at night. We have central air and and an attic fan that can change the air in 20 minutes and in so doing flushes the heat out of the attic which makes a huge difference in how fast the house heats up. Don't usually use the AC for more than 3-4 hours a day.
On Monday Mrs 12 will have her 4th lung tap and as soon as the insurance approves it a new round of a different type of chemo. Hopefully she will be breathing better fairly soon. Both sets of kids and spouses want to visit but it would be better to wait for that better breathing. 
Well, off to walk the dog and then a ride before it heats up.
Be well and safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can't you just get a very very long lead and leave it plugged it for your ride


Why didn't I think of that


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> As far as SPF goes I got so brown in the summers my kids friends thought I was Hispanic.
> Happy birthday Mrs D.
> What is "scorchio" to you folks? It will be 33C here in the afternoon which is about right for mid July. Usually we have a few weeks in the summer of 38+ but it cools off at night. We have central air and and an attic fan that can change the air in 20 minutes and in so doing flushes the heat out of the attic which makes a huge difference in how fast the house heats up. Don't usually use the AC for more than 3-4 hours a day.
> On Monday Mrs 12 will have her 4th lung tap and as soon as the insurance approves it a new round of a different type of chemo. Hopefully she will be breathing better fairly soon. Both sets of kids and spouses want to visit but it would be better to wait for that better breathing.
> ...


26 or 27 deg is scorchio here.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. The spare. I suppose it only takes 1 cell to fail and that's it.


Lying around charged up probably did for it... As far as Li-ion charge goes, it is definitely a case of "_Use it, or lose it_"!



welsh dragon said:


> 26 or 27 deg is scorchio here.


Yes, that is currently feeling a bit uncomfortable to me. I used to go to Spain in March every year and it was typically like this. It always took me about a week to acclimatise and then I felt good.

I don't think I would ever like temperatures in the mid-30s or higher though! 



ColinJ said:


> I am going to be _SO _relieved but also _SO _annoyed if it turns out to be that again!


Nope, _NOT _the medical tag!

I've just nipped out to the shops and held the tag to stop it rattling.

I also stood up and the noise remained, so not the saddle. I rode no hands, still noisy - so not the bars/stem/brake levers...

I listened more carefully. The noise is more of a creaking than anything else. I can't see anything wrong with the cranks or frame. Rear wheel/hub is the next thing to suspect. I am going to try the wheel off my turbo trainer bike this evening.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jul 2021)

21 or 22° is scorchio here, it’s currently nudging 24 - hors scorchio !! 
Did some cleaning then went for a potter.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, that is currently feeling a bit uncomfortable to me. I used to go to Spain in March every year and it was typically like this. It always took me about a week to acclimatise and then I felt good.
> 
> I don't think I would ever like temperatures in the mid-30s or higher though!



We were in Venice a few years ago and the temperature was somewhere between 40 and 45 degrees, I wouldn't want it much hotter than that.


----------



## Sterlo (17 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Why didn't I think of that


I've got a 15 metre extension lead in the shed if it helps?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I've got a 15 metre extension lead in the shed if it helps?




Every little helps as they say. All I need is another 25 miles of cable and I willl be sorted.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Every little helps as they say. All I need is another 25 miles of cable and I willl be sorted.


What?? 25 miles out and 25 back again


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Every little helps as they say. All I need is another 25 miles of cable and I willl be sorted.









There you go Welshie, perpetual motion😁


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> As far as SPF goes I got so brown in the summers my kids friends thought I was Hispanic.
> Happy birthday Mrs D.
> What is "scorchio" to you folks? It will be 33C here in the afternoon which is about right for mid July. Usually we have a few weeks in the summer of 38+ but it cools off at night. We have central air and and an attic fan that can change the air in 20 minutes and in so doing flushes the heat out of the attic which makes a huge difference in how fast the house heats up. Don't usually use the AC for more than 3-4 hours a day.
> On Monday Mrs 12 will have her 4th lung tap and as soon as the insurance approves it a new round of a different type of chemo. Hopefully she will be breathing better fairly soon. Both sets of kids and spouses want to visit but it would be better to wait for that better breathing.
> ...


We've a shade temperature round these parts(Yorkshire) today of 29.9°C. I'd still got the bodywarmer when I were out.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What?? 25 miles out and 25 back again


Errr. 25 altogether I fear


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2021)

One of my grandsons is here. He said his temp gauge on his car read 30 deg


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Lying around charged up probably did for it... As far as Li-ion charge goes, it is definitely a case of "_Use it, or lose it_"!
> 
> 
> Yes, that is currently feeling a bit uncomfortable to me. I used to go to Spain in March every year and it was typically like this. It always took me about a week to acclimatise and then I felt good.
> ...


You're certain it's the bike that is creaking?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can't you just get a very very long lead and leave it plugged it for your ride


What's needed is a dynahub on the front wheel, powering the rear. Then all she has to do is pedal to start off.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> We've a shade temperature round these parts(Yorkshire) today of 29.9°C. I'd still got the bodywarmer when I were out.


Currently just over 33° here.
Bet there'll be a few lobsters coming off the beach tonight!


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Its my Good Ladies birthday today.
> 
> View attachment 599485



Happy birthday, Mrs Dave r


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> All this talk of home delivery made me wonder 🤔 I'm a great fan of Aldi and do have an irrational dislike of Tesco, Sainsbury's and Waitrose. Asda and Morrison's I'm OK with.
> 
> So I've googled Aldi home delivery. Apparently at participating stores one can get a delivery via Deliveroo



Aldi do, or did do home delivery of wine, it used to be free, if you bought 12 bottles, I think they charge now.

I have been using ASDA online grocery shopping for about ten years no, to do my BiL shopping for him. No problems, except when Covid kicked off and whole delivery system went into melt-down, normality appears to be restored now.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2021)

We used home delivery a few years ago, for a couple of months, but weren't happy with the marginal use by dates and some of the ridiculous substitutes they did.
I'd rather go instore and select stuff myself.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Happy birthday, Mrs Dave r



Thank you.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2021)

Thank you from my Good Lady for your good wishes, we've had a good day, we've had unexpected visits from family and friends, we've been out for lunch and had a video call from our youngest, plus loads of cards and flowers.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Thank you from my Good Lady for your good wishes, we've had a good day, we've had unexpected visits from family and friends, we've been out for lunch and had a video call from our youngest, plus loads of cards and flowers.
> 
> View attachment 599595


Glad you both enjoyed it.
Nice flowers btw.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2021)

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM or wherever you are.
Up at stupid O'clock again but had a good sleep.
Just enjoyed my coffee.
Heading out now to water all the bedding plants.....before it gets too hot for them.
I will also prune some roses although I have no idea what I am doing.
AND if I can get the lawn mower going I will do at least one of the lawns.
Breakfast will again be fresh strawberries and cherries.
Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks,
A decent nights sleep, very welcome as I’ve been a bit below par for a couple of days. Yesterday evening I noticed several ladybirds on the tomato plants, a couple of them were copulating 😮 😎
We’ll head over the Heath today for a walk and stay away from the busy touristy places before settling down to watch Le Tour live COME ON CAV!!!
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A decent nights sleep, very welcome as I’ve been a bit below par for a couple of days. Yesterday evening I noticed several ladybirds on the tomato plants, a couple of them were copulating 😮 😎
> We’ll head over the Heath today for a walk and stay away from the busy touristy places before settling down to watch Le Tour live COME ON CAV!!!
> Have a peaceful day folks ☀


Copulating ???
Are we allowed to use words like that on here


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Drago (18 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> GOOD MORNING VIETNAM or wherever you are.
> Up at stupid O'clock again but had a good sleep.
> Just enjoyed my coffee.
> Heading out now to water all the bedding plants.....before it gets too hot for them.
> ...



I've got the box set Good morning Vietnam, 5 CD's of good music.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2021)

I'm not a fan of Gnomes but I like these







https://www.suneveryday.co.uk/products/pre-sale-garden-gnomes-guard?variant=39502537654317


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2021)

A brief Good Morning from me. Beautiful day here and it is clearly going to be VERY hot. Out on my first ride for three weeks as my cough hasn't appeared for two days, since Thursday night. I'm sorely tempted to join the group Mrs P calls the "big boys" - this is where I can hold the pace if I hide in the group and blow out of my arse for the entire ride. They're on a century today. More sensibly I'm going with the club ride which will be a good pace but one which means I can speak!!!!

 Catch you all later. Have a good one.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

A day of good company, gluttony, beer, F1 and TdF is beckoning.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2021)

Morning. That was an interesting night. Dam hot it was. And whats all this talk of copulation. Careful men, that might give a few of the old duffers on here a bit of a funny turn.

Another hot one today I see. 

Last day of the TDF I see.

Stay safe and cool peeps.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, a bit cooler this morning, slept better.
Allez Cav le Cannibale ! 🇮🇲🍾


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2021)

Morning. Another early spin up for a loop round Loch Earn. Bit more cloud this morning thank goodness so didn't get too warm. Nearly 40 miles and a smidgin off 200 for the week which is the most for ages. Easier week next week I think. 

Few obligatory pics.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> A day of good company, gluttony, beer, F1 and TdF is beckoning.


Could never get into F1.
Golf and TdF for me.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2021)

Lawns done.
Roses pruned.
Brambles etc cut back.
All borders watered
Enjoying a Nice vodka with fresh orange juice now


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2021)

@Dirk 
Really pleased you have got back on your bike.
After 2 years off I am doubting ever getting back in the saddle.
However, I have had 2 good days and am wondering if its possible.
Will give it a week then decide.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Enjoying a Nice vodka with fresh orange juice now


Bit early in the day!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit early in the day!


Its 5 O'clock somewhere


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Could never get into F1.
> Golf and TdF for me.


Being an ex motor sport man myself, I enjoy the technical and tactical side of things.
Having an understanding of the sheer physical and mental effort required to perform well, makes it more accessible to me I presume.
I understand how it can be boring to some.


----------



## GM (18 Jul 2021)

Morning all... Wow! it's hot already, I normally like my 30 degrees but even yesterday was getting too hot for me. Must be getting old! 

Brilliant photos Mo as usual, nice to see the ti bike out 

Had a great day on Friday, my daughter bought me..



...and my son bought me this about my old mate PP, @Drago has probably heard of him.



Mrs GM bought me a nice shirt which later in the evening got christened with tiramisu down the front 

Stay cool folks!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2021)

Breakfast on the patio


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Could never get into F1.
> Golf and TdF for me.




I can’t either My step sons partner is a F1 addict She was not happy when I said it’s about as exciting as standing on a bridge over the M1 watching the traffic


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> I can’t either My step sons partner is a F1 addict She was not happy when I said it’s about as exciting as standing on a bridge over the M1 watching the traffic


I honestly know someone so hooked on it he named his 3 sons.....
Jenson
Ayrton
And Emerson.

Go figure


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. That was an interesting night. Dam hot it was. And whats all this talk of copulation. Careful men, that might give a few of the old duffers on here a bit of a funny turn.
> 
> Another hot one today I see.
> 
> ...





I quite fancy a funny turn Need to know what copulation is though Dint want anything that is going to strain my dodgy left knee


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A decent nights sleep, very welcome as I’ve been a bit below par for a couple of days. Yesterday evening I noticed several ladybirds on the tomato plants, *a couple of them were copulating *😮 😎
> We’ll head over the Heath today for a walk and stay away from the busy touristy places before settling down to watch Le Tour live COME ON CAV!!!
> Have a peaceful day folks ☀️


And you stood there, watching?


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2021)

As another baking hot day thought I would do a Mo and go out early.Out on the road by 8.30 then I realised Mo usually is out five hours before the time i started 

Nice 16 mile potter .Not much traffic about Being up at 7 am I will in all probability nod of while I am watching the TDF


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> I quite fancy a funny turn Need to know what copulation is though Dint want anything that is going to strain my dodgy left knee



Copulation is something I did as a young fella, but can't now.


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> And you stood there, watching?




Isn’t that called dogging ? Or perhaps a new phrase Lady birding


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Copulation is something I did as a young fella, but can't now.




Just looked it up on Google I’m still blushing.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> I quite fancy a funny turn Need to know what copulation is though Dint want anything that is going to strain my dodgy left knee


Shouldn't affect your knee.
If you lie on your back and erhh uhmn
Tell you what, I will let Welshie explain it


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> I quite fancy a funny turn Need to know what copulation is though Dint want anything that is going to strain my dodgy left knee




In that case maybe you should live in ignorant bliss and save your dodgy knee.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Shouldn't affect your knee.
> If you lie on your back and erhh uhmn
> Tell you what, I will let Welshie explain it




Don't look at me. Get yourself out of that one Mister


----------



## Paulus (18 Jul 2021)

Good afternoon all on this scorccio day.
Sitting in the shade with a cold beer, and listening to Bruce Springsteen on the sounds app


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't look at me. Get yourself out of that one Mister


Right......I like a challenge.
He has a thingy
She has a whatsit
So.......if erhhhh
I will let you finish it


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Right......I like a challenge.
> He has a thingy
> She has a whatsit
> So.......if erhhhh
> I will let you finish it


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2021)

A leisurely stroll across the Heathland, up the trailway and into Wimborne. Stopped for a bite to eat at a cafe looking out onto the Minster. They were very busy and it took quite a while for our food to arrive, but it was great and really hit the spot. By this time it was 12:00 and Mrs Tenkaykev mentioned that the Butchers Dog was now open 😁
A pint of Mosaic IPA - LupulusX from Buxton brewery was followed by 2/3rds of "Something Good " from DEYA brewing. Mrs Tenkaykev ordered a 2 pint " Carry out " of PUPA IPA from Vibrant forest brewery. It came in a 2 pint plastic container. She put it in her rucksack and we ambled round to get the bus home and prepare for " COME ON CAV " time. She had her rucksack on her lap and suddenly said, " My lap's wet! " the container had developed a micro split in the bottom and some of the beer had seeped out, through the rucksack and onto her lap. I hoiked it out and put it inverted into my shoulder bag and kept an eagle eye on it. ( I was all for necking it on the bus but Mrs Tenkaykev pointed out that it's not allowed )
Managed to get home with the loss of under half a pint 🍺👍
Chilling in the garden now and enjoying the remains of the beer.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Another early spin up for a loop round Loch Earn. Bit more cloud this morning thank goodness so didn't get too warm. Nearly 40 miles and a smidgin off 200 for the week which is the most for ages. Easier week next week I think.
> 
> Few obligatory pics.
> 
> ...


That's a very cool bike 😎


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> I quite fancy a funny turn Need to know what copulation is though Dint want anything that is going to strain my dodgy left knee


It's like cycling........you need the right position to avoid strain on the legs......


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> That's a very cool bike 😎


So cool it got its ride flagged today. Found out who it was though. Stupid idiot of a local woman that managed to find out through someone I thought was a friend that I had flagged her e-bike rides so a bit of sour grapes! 

A lot cooler here today as there is a bit of cloud. Just sat down with a cuppa and stuck the cycling on.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2021)

[QUOTE="Mo1959 said:


> So cool it got its ride flagged today. Found out who it was though. Stupid idiot of a local woman that managed to find out through someone I thought was a friend that I had flagged her e-bike rides so a bit of sour grapes!
> 
> A lot cooler here today as there is a bit of cloud. Just sat down with a cuppa and stuck the cycling on.


There are some very sad people around......


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> There are some very sad people around......


Had a bit of a ding dong with her on Strava. Lol. 

Got the cycling on but it’s pretty boring until the final mad dash.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Had a bit of a ding dong with her on Strava. Lol.
> 
> Got the cycling on but it’s pretty boring until the final mad dash.




Go get her killer


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Go get her killer


She sounded thick as mince to be honest. Couldn't even spell


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> She sounded thick as mince to be honest. Couldn't even spell


Isn't it funny that people who do things like that often turn out to be thick??

I think we all think she picked on the wrong person!!

Should we start a petition???


----------



## carpiste (18 Jul 2021)

7 km to go and it`s getting tense! Had to watch Hamilton earlier in a similar tense racer...... can I cope!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2021)

Mrs P "Do those poor men what do they call them? Concierges? Get the chance to win?"

Me: "Domestiques dear. You mean Domestiques."


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> 7 km to go and it`s getting tense! Had to watch Hamilton earlier in a similar tense racer...... can I cope!


No.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2021)

Nope


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2021)

Bit boxed in I think until it was too late.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A decent nights sleep, very welcome as I’ve been a bit below par for a couple of days. Yesterday evening I noticed several ladybirds on the tomato plants, *a couple of them were copulating* 😮 😎
> We’ll head over the Heath today for a walk and stay away from the busy touristy places before settling down to watch Le Tour live COME ON CAV!!!
> Have a peaceful day folks ☀



I do hope you gave them some privacy, don't want them thinking you are a Voyeur


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit boxed in I think until it was too late.




Bugger


----------



## carpiste (18 Jul 2021)

Well after Hamilton and now Cav I`m exhausted! Time for a cup of tea I think 🍵


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Well after Hamilton and now Cav I`m exhausted! Time for a cup of tea I think 🍵


Milk and 1 sugar for me please


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Milk and 1 sugar for me please


Sending one up now



by Yodel


it'll be arriving through your bathroom window in about 3 days


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Sending one up now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well. Better go and make my own then.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Jul 2021)

Watched the TdF this morning (the TT one) and got bike ready etc

went out for a ride before it got to hot

Probably should have checked the time - must have got up late as it was 11 o'clock so I was riding through noon!!!

was a bit sweaty by the time I got home!!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit boxed in I think until it was too late.


Yes...... when you leave it that late you need things to go your way but as you say, he got boxed in.

The same thing happened to me once.
I will never forget it..
It was the 3 legged race and I was 9 years old......but the pain stays with you


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes...... when you leave it that late you need things to go your way but as you say, he got boxed in.
> 
> The same thing happened to me once.
> I will never forget it..
> It was the 3 legged race and I was 9 years old......but the pain stays with you


Three legs!
No wonder you're having trouble riding a bike.


----------



## carpiste (18 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Milk and 1 sugar for me please




Skimmed milk and sweetener do you? Sugar free household here since diabetes set in I`m afraid


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2021)

Coffee for me. Very nearly 29 deg In my living room


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2021)

Not much atmosphere at the presentations is there. Nearly time for Countryfile.


----------



## carpiste (18 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not much atmosphere at the presentations is there. Nearly time for Countryfile.


You mean you`re not watching Harry Potter and the temple of...no the other one


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> You mean you`re not watching Harry Potter and the temple of...no the other one


Nope. I think I’ve seen them all at least twice! 2 new series starting at 9 tonight though which should be good.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> *Not much atmosphere* at the presentations is there. Nearly time for Countryfile.


Leave some for the rest of us!!


----------



## Paulus (18 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. I think I’ve seen them all at least twice! 2 new series starting at 9 tonight though which should be good.


The last series of Baptiste on BBC1 as well.
I will record Prof.T. and see how it goes.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jul 2021)

I'm planning tomorrow already. A very early dog walk, 6.30 ish, breakfast and then out on the bike before it gets warm. Home by 12.
I've drunk so much water today trying to keep hydrated. Time for a cuppa


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> The last series of Baptiste on BBC1 as well.
> I will record Prof.T. and see how it goes.


I didn’t actually watch the last series of Baptiste so might be as well to watch Professor T and try and catch up on Baptiste from the last series first before watching this one, although I’m not sure the storyline follows on? Not sure.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> The last series of Baptiste on BBC1 as well.
> I will record Prof.T. and see how it goes.




I will record professor T and watch Baptiste.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2021)

Baptiste was so good i am watching the second episode on IPlayer.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Baptiste was so good i am watching the second episode on IPlayer.


I enjoyed Professor T too. Think you will like it too.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

@12boy, noticed you've been on but not posting, hope you're okay.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2021)

Morning. I fancy an early walk rather than cycle this morning for a change. Got to keep the old bone density up too  Haven’t walked much the last couple of weeks between cycling and watching tennis and cycling on tv. Soon be the Olympics to look forward to but presumably the time difference will mean it’s mostly on at weird times?


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2021)

G'day cobbers.
Another warm one.
After yesterdays exertions I slept well last night.
BBQ for us today. Daughter, SiL and granddaughter arriving at 1300.
I am nipping to Lidl (their barms/baps are much nicer than Aldi's).........then an excellent butcher for bacon** and sausages.
**bacon is not for the bbq .


----------



## 12boy (19 Jul 2021)

Thanks, Classic. Not much to say and frankly been a little down after our Friday Dr visit. Tomorrow another pleural tap for Mrs 12 and then, as sure as insurance approval has been received, another kind of chemo will commence, the last one having proven noneffective.
Sorry about the kvetching....
Be well and safe.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn’t actually watch the last series of Baptiste so might be as well to watch Professor T and try and catch up on Baptiste from the last series first before watching this one, although I’m not sure the storyline follows on? Not sure.


There doesn't seem to be a follow on in the storyline though flashbacks show us things which have happened in Baptiste's life in the intervening years.

Very good last night.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> Thanks, Classic. Not much to say and frankly been a little down after our Friday Dr visit. Tomorrow another pleural tap for Mrs 12 and then, as sure as insurance approval has been received, another kind of chemo will commence, the last one having proven noneffective.
> Sorry about the kvetching....
> Be well and safe.


MrsD is inundated with letters and phone calls from the NHS..... all trying to accept a treatment that we had never heard of.
Mr Google tells us that........
A) it will likely result it jaw and teeth problems plus
B) she cannot visit a dentist for 3 years.

She tells them "no thank you".
They say "it will help prevent the cancer spreading".
She says "I have had my boob removed. The surgeon told me MY BODY IS CLEAR OF CANCER".
They say "but you may get it in the future"
She says "look, I am 72 years old. If it comes back in 20 years I really couldn't give a shi*t".
BUT
They insist she speaks to the specialist again before deciding


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2021)

Good Morning. I predict today will be hot. 

@12boy and Mrs 12boy. Good luck. Our thoughts are with you.

Today? The allotment is delivering it's bounty which means harvesting is ongoing. Over the last 7/10 days I've harvested and stored or frozen broccoli, shallots, blackcurrants, Cavolo Nero (fancy black Italian kale). We are eating all of above plus potatoes, lettuce, spring onions, parsley and basil. Courgettes and beans ready this week and perhaps redcurrants and garlic. 

Heading out for a ride at 09.45. a quick 40 miler. Yesterday's first ride in three weeks was good. Chest was 100%, I held the pace and my quads have recovered - they were shredded last night. Completely burnt toast.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2021)

Hmmmmm. 🤔 today's new word "kvetching." I like this one but @12boy it's far from accurate to describe you.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, another warm day, in fact week, in prospect.
A trip to the supermarket this morning, perhaps a potter this afternoon.


----------



## Drago (19 Jul 2021)

Workout done early before it gets too warm.

Having a spot of breakfast, then I'll be doing a bit of work on the garage roof before the sun flexes its muscles.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2021)

Good morning peeps. Another hot day is on store for us all. I have to go to Newtown to get my bike and that's it. I won't be going anywhere in this heat.

Stay safe and well folks.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Blimey they've got some noisy seagulls in Minehead!
We had a dawn chorus of gulls at about 4.30am - inconsiderate blighters.
Good day yesterday, F1 and TdF were entertaining and the beer was flowing well.
Off back home at 11am, as a guy is coming at lunchtime to pick up a lawnmower I've just sold on Facebook.
Another hot day in the offing.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2021)

Back from a pleasant nearly 7 mile stroll while it is still relatively cool. Not sure about cycling later as it's to be hot again, although at least on the bike you have the constant wind flow while you are moving I suppose.

Could have done with a proper camera this morning to get a deer that wandered out onto the path as it's digitally zoomed so not very great.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from a pleasant nearly 7 mile stroll while it is still relatively cool. Not sure about cycling later as it's to be hot again, although at least on the bike you have the constant wind flow while you are moving I suppose.
> 
> Could have done with a proper camera this morning to get a deer that wandered out onto the path as it's digitally zoomed so not very great.
> 
> ...




Lovely photos as always Mo


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2021)

Breakfast time now. There is a shortage of stuff in the shops, mostly due to a problem getting lorry drivers I think. Hasn't been Kellogs Fruit and Fibre on the shelf for a couple of weeks now so it's back to Weetabix this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jul 2021)

Just back from a 7k run / walk around Pocket Park. It’s quite well shaded and I’m happy just bimbling around doing laps. The grass was still wet with dew so my feet kept nice and cool. Mrs Tenkaykev is just heading out to the gym, I expect it will be hot and sticky, I much prefer the outdoors. 
Stay safe folks ☀️


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from a 7k run / walk around Pocket Park. It’s quite well shaded and I’m happy just bimbling around doing laps. The grass was still wet with dew so my feet kept nice and cool. Mrs Tenkaykev is just heading out to the gym, I expect it will be hot and sticky, I much prefer the outdoors.
> Stay safe folks ☀


Me too on the outdoors exercise. Over the years I have bought and then barely used treadmills and exercise bikes. It's just not for me. Boring and far too hot. Even a walk in bad weather is better than being stuck inside on a hamster wheel


----------



## pawl (19 Jul 2021)

Happy freedom day Off to the tip No need to book a slot which I didn’t mind doing Then to the garden centre Will be wearing my mask and keeping my distance If it’s busy I will not bother


----------



## pawl (19 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning. I predict today will be hot.
> 
> @12boy and Mrs 12boy. Good luck. Our thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...


Bounty You grow chocolate bars


----------



## pawl (19 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Breakfast time now. There is a shortage of stuff in the shops, mostly due to a problem getting lorry drivers I think. Hasn't been Kellogs Fruit and Fibre on the shelf for a couple of weeks now so it's back to Weetabix this morning.




Dare I suggest a round of toast and Marmite


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Dare I suggest a round of toast and Marmite


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too on the outdoors exercise. Over the years I have bought and then barely used treadmills and exercise bikes. It's just not for me. Boring and far too hot. Even a walk in bad weather is better than being stuck inside on a hamster wheel


I sort of combined both once. I took part in an indoor lapped race held in Milton Keynes shopping centre. It was an “ interesting “ experience 🤔
I’ve got a feeling it was air conditioned, but this was way back in the 80’s so I’m not sure.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jul 2021)

It's me again!
I've just had a call on the land line from someone purporting to be from Virgin and expressing concern that my Internet connection might be faulty. I'm not with Virgin and I can spot these scams a mile away. It has however got me thinking about how long it has been since I received a genuine call on our land line. The widow of a friend phones on the land line when she needs her computer sorting out. She's in her 80's and manages really well, it's just the occasional problem that she can't sort out herself. She phoned a month or so ago, but prior to that it was a couple of years.
There's also the occasional robot call from the Hospital asking me to confirm that I will be attending my appointment, but that's about it. 
As this is the "retirees " sub forum I wonder how many of us still regularly use the land line?


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's me again!
> I've just had a call on the land line from someone purporting to be from Virgin and expressing concern that my Internet connection might be faulty. I'm not with Virgin and I can spot these scams a mile away. It has however got me thinking about how long it has been since I received a genuine call on our land line. The widow of a friend phones on the land line when she needs her computer sorting out. She's in her 80's and manages really well, it's just the occasional problem that she can't sort out herself. She phoned a month or so ago, but prior to that it was a couple of years.
> There's also the occasional robot call from the Hospital asking me to confirm that I will be attending my appointment, but that's about it.
> As this is the "retirees " sub forum I wonder how many of us still regularly use the land line?



We got rid of our landline phone sometime ago, it was expensive but wasn't being used, we'd both got mobiles as had most of our friends and family, we've still got the land line but its only used for the internet.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> G'day cobbers.
> Another warm one.
> After yesterdays exertions I slept well last night.
> BBQ for us today. Daughter, SiL and granddaughter arriving at 1300.
> ...


What's the BBQ having then?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Jul 2021)

we use our landline because mobile reception is rubbish here - in spite of being close to the middle of town in a populated area!

mobile are for receiving calls from people who don;t know us very well - and for outdoor use

Had that call from 'Virgin' a couple of days ago - seemed dodgy but as I with VM I needed to check
Asked them to prove they were from VM - after a few 'proofs' involving stuff you can get from the WWW he said he could prove it for certain
all I needed to do was start Google Chrome and type in Teamviewer

maybe I should have told him I worked in IT since 1981????

thing is - once it is clear that you are NOT going to do what they want and have sussed them
Why do some of them keep insisting that they are genuinely with VM????
why waste time insisting - why not just hang up and go to the next possibility???
Some have actually got very angry that I was not believing they were genuine - when it was blindingly obvious that I knew??

weird


----------



## GM (19 Jul 2021)

Morning all...I was up early this morning, car washed and hoovered out by 7.30. It's going in for its annual service and MOT. I think I'm more nervous about the car going in the garage than I was going to hospital 2 weeks ago 
Dog walked before it gets too warm, I'm now chilling out in the garden reading my book.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Jul 2021)

Right - the time has come

getting bike out and heading off for a hair cut
my wife has 'hinted' a few times that it could have done with doing a few months back
better get it done before she starts using sarcasm!


----------



## gavroche (19 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I fancy an early walk rather than cycle this morning for a change. Got to keep the old bone density up too  Haven’t walked much the last couple of weeks between cycling and watching tennis and cycling on tv. Soon be the Olympics to look forward to but presumably the time difference will mean it’s mostly on at weird times?


So i take it you have only walked 10 miles instead of the 30 odd on the bike?


----------



## gavroche (19 Jul 2021)

Salut tout le monde. I haven't been out on the bike for about 10 days now due to our Devon trip and it is too hot at the moment so might go later on if it cools off a bit. 
Can't even take Molly for a walk again due to the heat so she will have to do with the garden for now.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from a pleasant nearly 7 mile stroll while it is still relatively cool. Not sure about cycling later as it's to be hot again, although at least on the bike you have the constant wind flow while you are moving I suppose.
> 
> Could have done with a proper camera this morning to get a deer that wandered out onto the path as it's digitally zoomed so not very great.
> 
> ...


There's a "small green light ball" in front and to the right, as viewed, of that pole.
Where's Mulder & Scully when you need them? 

I'll assume the tractor drivers have an aversion to driving clockwise. They've left a fair bit uncut over that wall.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Right - the time has come
> 
> getting bike out and heading off for a hair cut
> my wife has 'hinted' a few times that it could have done with doing a few months back
> *better get it done before she starts using sarcasm!*


Sharp shears would be better, if she's going to use anything.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2021)

I now have my bike back. Rubbish bike shop. Charged me £39 for doing sod all.

And they said when the battery goes that's it you have to buy a new one. No mention of the fact that they can be repaired. 

Chalk that one up to experience and won't go there again.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> As this is the "retirees " sub forum I wonder how many of us still regularly use the land line?


We've got a landline - free with the broadband package.
We use it occasionally for calls.


----------



## pawl (19 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> We've got a landline - free with the broadband package.
> We use it occasionally for calls.





Just had to do a double take.Thought you said land mine.Barnard Castle Spec Savers here I come.


----------



## gavroche (19 Jul 2021)

By the way, forgot to say we got back to Wales last night but as hot here as it is down south. 
I need to cut the lawn at the front but will do it later. Did the back earlier this morning. I am sure the grass grows quicker when you are away.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2021)

I have a landline for when I phone my mum. It's Pay as you go . But Mr WD made a phone call to a friend to either week who lives in Cannock and it cost £8.00. Jesus wept.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> We've got a landline - free with the broadband package.
> We use it occasionally for calls.


I’m with Zen Internet, the broadband package shows broadband and landline as two component parts of the monthly fee. I think Virgin media is the only provider that doesn’t use the BT Openreach wires to supply internet ( unless you use mobile phone internet)


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think Virgin media is the only provider that doesn’t use the BT Openreach wires to supply internet ( unless you use mobile phone internet)


Not true in Kingston upon Hull! BT do not operate there due to an historical monopoly by *Kingston Communications, now KCOM*!


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2021)

From my facebook page today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Not true in Kingston upon Hull! BT do not operate there due to an historical monopoly by *Kingston Communications, now KCOM*!


Ah yes, didn’t they have yellow phone boxes ?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ah yes, didn’t they have yellow phone boxes ?


I think that they were (or are, if there are any left!?) a creamy white?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2021)

Hmmmmm........... Freedom Day

15 people in a cafe:

2 x staff - no masks
5 x civilians - no masks
8 x cyclists** - all using masks

I predict cyclists, if we apply Darwin's theory, will become the dominant species.

** three were +/- 20, proper racing snakes, bikes to die for, not an ounce of fat between them. Kudos for their behaviour.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmm........... Freedom Day
> 
> 15 people in a cafe:
> 
> ...


That's no good - who will serve us cakes and coffee in the cafe's???

gotta think this through!!!


----------



## 12boy (19 Jul 2021)

Off to take the Aged Dog for a brief walk. I have a quirty thing which was made from a thrown away fishing pole to discourage deer flies and skeeters, which are a nuisance early and late in the day. I will see if that works. For the first time in years we are also blessed with noseeums, probably a result of what has been for us a wet year. 
Mo, what does flagging a ride mean? Over here it means hitchhiking.
I have run the attic fan this morning for 30 minutes and it has dropped the house temp about 4 degrees, close to the16.5C it is outside. Time to shut it off and seal up the house to maintain coolth.
Be well and safe


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> Mo, what does flagging a ride mean?


I'll jump in on that question before having yet another attempt to fix the _Creaks-From-Hell _on my singlespeed bike!

*It is reporting people who have cheated on Strava (using e-bikes, motorbikes, cars etc.)*


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hmmmmm........... Freedom Day
> 
> 15 people in a cafe:
> 
> ...


In Wales the mask rules still apply. I can see some problems that tourists will have with locals when the tourists all say we don't know masks apply in Wales. The locals won't be happy that's for sure.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jul 2021)

Just had an email from the local council ( BCP = Bournemouth Christchurch and Poole who's councils recently merged )
70 Tonnes of rubbish collected in Poole alone over the week-end. 1500 parking tickets and 15 vehicles towed away for parking illegally and irresponsibly which is more than in the whole of last year. There's several Park and Ride locations which are well advertised but I suppose people just want the " convenience " of parking as close to the beaches as possible despite spending hours in gridlocked traffic. 
I can understand people wanting to get away for the week end but surely the stresses of the gridlocked traffic and packed beaches don't make for an enjoyable experience?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2021)

The BBQ is getting nearer


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2021)

Ended up going for a bimble. Gosh it was warm so not very far. Not bad when you were moving at a reasonable speed but the heat just hit you when you stopped so only stopped very briefly on a bridge for a drink and look at the river for a few minutes before getting moving again.

Tepid bath had and pj's now on.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2021)

I am indulging in pint of lager this afternoon.
The Camden Town brewery. Their ales and lagers are very good.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2021)

I'm going to do a savory cauliflower cheese with mushrooms, onions and smoked bacon in the sauce for tonight's tea.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> In Wales the mask rules still apply. I can see some problems that tourists will have with locals when the tourists all say we don't know masks apply in Wales. The locals won't be happy that's for sure.


I had an email from Waitrose asking that customers continue to use hand sanitiser, keep social distancing and wear masks in store. I might amble up into Wimborne tomorrow and see how many people are heeding the request. I've had an email from the patient support group I'm a member of saying that medical advice is that we remain shielding. There's a study about the efficacy of the vaccine in people with bone marrow failure and the results are due in a couple of weeks. 🤞 🤞


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2021)

Monday, wash day, beds changed, 3 machines of washing done, 2 lines full of washing dried, got to check the third one in a minute, walk done, down to Holbrooks Park and back, only 2.5 miles but I was pushing my Good Lady in her wheelchair so a good workout. I'm a bit happier than I have been, I picked up my new shorts this morning and I'm now wearing shorts that fit me, I'm no longer crushing the family jewels every time I park my bum.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> I'm going to do a savory cauliflower cheese with mushrooms, onions and smoked bacon in the sauce for tonight's tea.


It's " bottom of the fridge " day today, using up any remaining veg from last weeks veg box prior to the arrival of the next one in the morning.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's " bottom of the fridge " day today, using up any remaining veg from last weeks veg box prior to the arrival of the next one in the morning.


That is my mantra. Don't waste good food. With a bit of imagination some great dishes can be made from food slightly past it's best.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's me again!
> I've just had a call on the land line from someone purporting to be from Virgin and expressing concern that my Internet connection might be faulty. I'm not with Virgin and I can spot these scams a mile away. It has however got me thinking about how long it has been since I received a genuine call on our land line. The widow of a friend phones on the land line when she needs her computer sorting out. She's in her 80's and manages really well, it's just the occasional problem that she can't sort out herself. She phoned a month or so ago, but prior to that it was a couple of years.
> There's also the occasional robot call from the Hospital asking me to confirm that I will be attending my appointment, but that's about it.
> As this is the "retirees " sub forum I wonder how many of us still regularly use the land line?



We never use the landline for calls now.

When asked for a telephone number, we always give our mobile number(s).

We do have a few elderly (ie same age as us) friends/relatives who insist on calling on landline.

We also have a couple of friends/relatives, who, although they both have mobile phones, insist on only using the husbands mobile. I just do not understand this at all. The last thing I want/need is phone calls from my wife's pals asking me to pass on messages etc, when they can just phone her direct.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2021)

If I have just fixed the creaking problem then I deserve a good slap for making the mistake that caused it...

If the bike _still _creaks then I am running out of ideas!

First, a test ride... 



BoldonLad said:


> We also have a couple of friends/relatives, who, although they both have mobile phones, insist on only using the husbands mobile. I just do not understand this at all. The last thing I want/need is phone calls from my wife's pals asking me to pass on messages etc, when they can just phone her direct.


Maybe the unused phone is PAYG and the one used has unlimited calls? But that then begs the question, "_Why PAYG?_" (The answer is probably "_I never use it, so why pay for contract_"!)


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If I have just fixed the creaking problem then I deserve a good slap for making the mistake that caused it...
> 
> If the bike _still _creaks then I am running out of ideas!
> 
> ...



I understand your point, but, in both cases that is not so. Also, they expect people to phone the husband, even if they want to speak to wife, even PAYG phones are not charged for receiving calls. As I say, I just do not get the logic.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If I have just fixed the creaking problem then I deserve a good slap for making the mistake that caused it...
> 
> If the bike _still _creaks then I am running out of ideas!
> 
> ...


I keep meaning to suggest you try slackening off your cleats, lube with your chosen chain lube and tighten again. I do mine every 2-3 months, a mystery creak is kept at bay.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> I am indulging in pint of lager this afternoon.
> The Camden Town brewery. Their ales and lagers are very good.
> View attachment 599940


My son drinks that.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2021)

First few beans out of the garden.
Had to pick them today as we are going away tomorrow.
MrsD blanched them and they are now in the freezer. de






I was going to but the lawns before we went but they haven't grown much this week and besides that, it's too darned got out there. 
Currently 36.1C outside (97°F) 😓


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2021)

The icecream mans been round this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2021)

We have lift off


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I keep meaning to suggest you try slackening off your cleats, lube with your chosen chain lube and tighten again. I do mine every 2-3 months, a mystery creak is kept at bay.


I'm sure that I tried pedalling without clipping in, just heels on pedals. No change. I lube the surface of the pedal/cleat every now and then because I get squeaks (as opposed to creaks) once the interface gets too dry.

Correcting my mistake hasn't fixed the problem. An unnecessary washer had somehow found its way round the crank bolt thread...  (I'm sure that It shouldn't have been there because the bolt head was slightly proud of the outside surface of the crank when the bolt was tight.)

I'm hoping that I haven't elongated the square taper hole in the crank by not having the bolt tight enough. I'll swap the crank for another one and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2021)

Edit: 37° now!




QUESTION:
If this is considered to be a normal human body temperature....... why does it feel so hot?!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2021)

Bugger! I was going to suggest asking Andy but you edited it.

Met Office have issued heat warnings for 33⁰C. Will you call them or shall I?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bugger! I was going to suggest asking Andy but you edited it.
> 
> Met Office have issued heat warnings for 33⁰C. Will you call them or shall I?


Have you multitasked to the wrong place?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2021)

I think the heat is confusing me!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2021)

Cooling off


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think the heat is confusing me!




It couldn't be you're age could it?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It couldn't be you're age could it?


More likely mostly the things that I did to myself/happened to me on the way here... 

When I was a student I had about 10 metres of shelves full of technical books and magazines and I could probably have told you from memory which one a particular article was in, what it said, and roughly what page number it started on. These days I would struggle to remember which room the shelves were in! 

I have just scared myself by using Street View to look at the view opposite my student flat. There are lots of new buildings in that part of Salford (just before it becomes Manchester city centre) so obviously I wouldn't recognise _them_, but I really ought to remember what the 18th century church less than 50 metres away looks like!!!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2021)

It gets worse... 

Hospital? Nope! 

Cathedral? No!

Railway arches? Oh, hang on, yes - I remember _them_!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Have you multitasked to the wrong place?


Nope! Dirk originally posted "Andy" and corrected to "body."


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I now have my bike back. Rubbish bike shop. Charged me £39 for doing sod all.
> 
> And they said when the battery goes that's it you have to buy a new one. No mention of the fact that they can be repaired.
> 
> Chalk that one up to experience and won't go there again.


Who has the knackered battery now?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Just had to do a double take.*Thought you said land mine.*Barnard Castle Spec Savers here I come.


I've two!
Bought from Kranks and used to protect my bikes.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nope! Dirk originally posted "Andy" and corrected to "body."


Predictive text is a pain!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m with Zen Internet, the broadband package shows broadband and landline as two component parts of the monthly fee. I think Virgin media is the only provider that doesn’t use the* BT Openreach *wires to supply internet ( unless you use mobile phone internet)





ColinJ said:


> Not true in Kingston upon Hull! *BT do not operate there *due to an historical monopoly by *Kingston Communications, now KCOM*!


BT are now Openreach, and technically have nothing to do with landline phones, unless as part of a broadband package.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We have lift off
> View attachment 599966


Shouldn't that be "Dive, Dive, Dive!".


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Edit: 37° now!
> View attachment 599968
> 
> QUESTION:
> If this is considered to be a normal human body temperature....... why does it feel so hot?!


Simple answer...
_"If your body and its surroundings are at the same temperature, there is no temperature difference, which prevents heat transfer between these two entities. Your body is, therefore, unable to get rid of the excess heat it produces which is why you feel hot at 37 degrees Celsius (98.6 degrees Fahrenheit)."_


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Jul 2021)

Just finished watching Only Connect
3 right in the first round
naff all in the 2nd
a few idea on the walls
then 3-4 on the missing words

better than last week - my week is not officially a success!!!

now it's University Challenge


----------



## Sterlo (19 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Not true in Kingston upon Hull! BT do not operate there due to an historical monopoly by *Kingston Communications, now KCOM*!


How true, we like to be different over 'ere


----------



## Sterlo (19 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think that they were (or are, if there are any left!?) a creamy white?







Should have read a bit further. There are very few of these boxes left now, we've got the naff looking open plan ones, I think the spice heads used to use them so they cleared them plus nobody really used them, except as urinals on a Saturday night. These are from outside what is still referred to as Telephone House in the city centre. We've also got some gold ones, a hangover from London 2012 when Luke Campbell won a gold in boxing and got them painted in his honour!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> BT are now Openreach, and technically have nothing to do with landline phones, unless as part of a broadband package.


OK... Not true in Kingston upon Hull! Post Office Telecommunications, thereafter BT, and thereafter BT + Openreach do not operate there due to an historical monopoly by *Kingston Communications, now KCOM*!


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

Who else gets their shopping delivered at 02:20, and why at this time of day?

Asda delivery van just pulled up on the street.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Who else gets their shopping delivered at 02:20, and why at this time of day?
> 
> Asda delivery van just pulled up on the street.


Asda staff being dropped off after their 18:00 - 02:00 shift finished?

Anyway... It is time to go lie down upstairs and moan to myself about not being able to sleep because my room is at 26 degrees C!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2021)

Hello gang.
Another good sleep.
As MrsD cannot get up the stairs we are sleeping in the flat/extension which (for some reason) stays quite cool.
My plan is.......
1. Dry the gazllion dishes after yesterdays BBQ.....daughter plus dish washer has washed them all.
2. Go for a walk.
3. Get s sun bathing and a dip in the pool


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2021)

Good morning......

It's housework and granddaughter day.. usually I can work up some enthusiasm for the housework bit but today I'm not sure. 

This evening Mrs P and I are going to a rather swanky pub/restaurant as a late birthday celebration. It's one of those places with a set menu - saves a lot of faffing! Timothy Taylor's is available for those who enjoy a beer.

Nothing else to report. Isn't life exciting.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2021)

Morning. I was awake very early as usual but must have managed to nod off again and managed to lie till 6. That’s good for me. 

Feels fresh out at the moment so I’ll enjoy a stroll after my coffee.


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning......
> 
> It's housework and granddaughter day.. usually I can work up some enthusiasm for the housework bit but today I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


If I may ask.....what pub is it ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks,
It’s nice and fresh out there at the moment, more it’ll soon be 🎶 Bubblin hot hot hot 🎶 😎
Bin day and Veg box day today, nothing else planned.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☀️😎


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2021)

Coooeee. Morning crappy hampers. I decided to get up as I couldn't sleep. Another scorchio day for us I fear.

Stay safe and cool peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jul 2021)

Just heard a Ryanair flight going over, checked Flightradar24 and see that it’s heading for Tenerife. Probably people trying to escape the heat 😄


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2021)

Good morning people, the carers late today.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If I may ask.....what pub is it ?


The White Swan at Fence. Great reputation but we've never been.

https://www.whiteswanatfence.co.uk/


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2021)

Fence is a small village near Burnley.........so named to keep 'em in!!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The White Swan at Fence. Great reputation but we've never been.
> 
> https://www.whiteswanatfence.co.uk/


Nor have we.
We used to go out with a couple from Chorley. They had money and took us to some swanky places (he liked to go to places that "the footballers frequented).
But, no, that one doesn't ring any bells.
Enjoy yourself.


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2021)

Just back from the Garden Centre Leicestershire is on its annual holiday. Never seen the garden centre so empty.


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Just back from the Garden Centre Leicestershire is on its annual holiday. Never seen the garden centre so empty.



I'm not surprised the place is empty, most people aint up yet.


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2021)

Mrs D has just had the email...the final assignment for her Masters has been graded and she passed. So there are now two MSc's in the house.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Hitching up in a couple of hours time then towing down to Haytor on Dartmoor. Should be all set up in time for lunch at the Star Inn. 
Managed to book a couple of weeks in Cornwall, for September, last night.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2021)

Morning wander done. Felt fresh when I set out but was starting to sweat on the way home. I think I will hide from the heat today 😓 

Nothing exciting on my walk so I just took a pic of a cow. Lol


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2021)

You


dave r said:


> I'm not surprised the place is empty, most people aint up yet.




Better explain Posted yesterday forgot to press post reply


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2021)

Last night just before bed there was an exchange of texts between me and our youngest, he's got a flat the other side of Coventry to us, aparently he's got a grasshopper in the flat somewhere, they can hear it but can't find it, I text him this morning and asked him if he'd managed to evict it, I got a text later and it just said no, so it sounds like he's a bit pissed off this morning.


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> You
> 
> 
> 
> Better explain Posted yesterday forgot to press post reply



Which one did you go to?


----------



## carpiste (20 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning wander done. Felt fresh when I set out but was starting to *sweat *on the way home. I think I will hide from the heat today 😓
> 
> Nothing exciting on my walk so I just took a pic of a cow. Lol


Surely you mean glow?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, another day of sun is forecast, temp not so high though, a high of 19. I’m not complaining 
Planning a ride into East Lothian with Mrs F.


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2021)

Weetabix .Coffee drunk Now to mow the lawns befor it gets to hot 

One man and his dog went to mow a meadow Ain’t got a dog 🐶


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> ...aparently he's got a grasshopper in the flat somewhere...


----------



## FrankCrank (20 Jul 2021)

Had my first jab this morning, Sinovac, followed by Astra Zenica next month, so a bit of variety. We're well behind on all these things - perhaps stable door and horse would best describe the situation. No side effects to speak of - skipped my morning ride, so looking forward to the evening one soon.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Asda staff being dropped off after their 18:00 - 02:00 shift finished?
> 
> Anyway... It is time to go lie down upstairs and moan to myself about not being able to sleep because my room is at 26 degrees C!


Morrison's and Saintsbury's, no Asda employees on't street.


----------



## GM (20 Jul 2021)

Morning all... First job after taking Alan out for a run is to fix the E25 fault on the dishwasher without flooding the kitchen. Hoping it's just a blocked pipe and not a new drain pump.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2021)

One load of washing done and on the line. Another load is in the washing machine. 

Now, where's my coffee  and maybe a biscuit or 3 before the greedy oinker eats them all.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2021)

I had forgotten I was due at fracture clinic today. Arrived on time so all good. Been to clinic and now waiting for hand therapy.


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Which one did you go to?




Dobbies woodlands Very few in the cafe It’s not are most favourite garden centre Cherry Lane takes top spot I seem to remember you have paid that one a visit Sunny Side near Ibstock is another we visit


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Surely you mean glow?




Ladies don’t sweat they perspire😅😅😅


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jul 2021)

Afternoon folks, just got back from a walk along the trailway. We dipped into Delph woods and as we walked along a track we could hear a creaking and cracking. Moments later a branch crashed to the ground a few metres behind us! I’ll be buying a lottery ticket this week 😀


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2021)

I have bimbled. Wasn’t going to as I am toiling in the heat, but it seems almost criminal not to at least have a short spin.  The biggest excitement was some escaped cows 

Freshened up and just had a sandwich for lunch. Sitting with the fan blasting me now so feeling much better.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2021)

The gruesome twosome are here. They are out of luck for food as it's too calmed hot to cook anything. Biscuits it is for them.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The gruesome twosome are here. They are out of luck for food as it's too calmed hot to cook anything. Biscuits it is for them.


What……not even cake!


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2021)

I've made my fat cry this morning, I've been for a bimble. Shenton the destination, 34 miles the journey. Started of on my Hoar park loop but at Ansley I turned right on the island and dropped down into Galley Common, a village in a dip, you descend into it then climb out, crossed the Coleshill road and climbed through Hartshill, as the name suggests its a village on a hill, climb though the village then descend away from it, I'd got to 35 mph on the descent then had to stop for the lights at the narrow bridge. Crossed the A5 and through Fenny Drayton, crossed the A444 and up Fenn Lane then left for Shenton. on through Upton then crossed the A444 through Atterton and Witherley, then crossed the A5 and into Mancetter, right by the church and up Purley Chase the onto Ansley where I picked my route out and followed it back into Coventry. An excellent two and a half hours on the bike, a bit warm but bright, sunny and mostly still .










View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/71583599


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> What……not even cake!




Hell no.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jul 2021)

good afternoon peeps.
I've been out for a quick bimble in the heat, now back with a cold beer or two.
Now for a spot of grass cutting before the predicted thundery showers turn up, or not as the case might be.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Jul 2021)

Have spent the morning recruiting another cyclist.

Daughter No 2, 49 this year. Has a new man in her life (she split from husband two years ago). New man has bought a bike, and started cycling. Daughter has not been on a bike since she was 10. Spent morning giving her refresher course on Mrs Boldonlad’s bike.

They say you never forget, she is away with it.

No doubt new bike, helmet etc will follow.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I've made my fat cry this morning, I've been for a bimble. Shenton the destination, 34 miles the journey. Started of on my Hoar park loop but at Ansley I turned right on the island and dropped down into Galley Common, a village in a dip, you descend into it then climb out, crossed the Coleshill road and climbed through Hartshill, as the name suggests its a village on a hill, climb though the village then descend away from it, I'd got to 35 mph on the descent then had to stop for the lights at the narrow bridge. Crossed the A5 and through Fenny Drayton, crossed the A444 and up Fenn Lane then left for Shenton. on through Upton then crossed the A444 through Atterton and Witherley, then crossed the A5 and into Mancetter, right by the church and up Purley Chase the onto Ansley where I picked my route out and followed it back into Coventry. An excellent two and a half hours on the bike, a bit warm but bright, sunny and mostly still .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was out there was a man on his bike coming the other way that looked like you when you still had your facial fuzz.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> One load of washing done and on the line. Another load is in the washing machine.
> 
> Now, where's my coffee  and maybe a biscuit or 3 before the greedy oinker eats them all.


So.....one line full and one machine full.
Thats 2 pairs of bloomers.
What about all the other washing


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> When I was out there was a man on his bike coming the other way that looked like you when you still had your facial fuzz.



I've got used to not having face fluff now, I look at old pictures of me with the fluff now and have to think "thats me!"


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So.....one line full and one machine full.
> Thats 2 pairs of bloomers.
> What about all the other washing




I wouldn't be able to get 3 pairs of bloomers on the line at the same time


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Fence is a small village near Burnley.........so named to keep 'em in!!


They made the escape route very narrow for those who manage to scale the Fence with their bikes... 

Well, not if you use the A6068, but what self-respecting cyclist would do that when there is a lovely little lane parallel to Pendle Hill that can be taken from Fence to Padiham Heights!


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jul 2021)

Goodness me it’s hot! 31 degrees ☀️😮 I’m sat in the living room drifting in and out of sleep. There’s a cold beer in the fridge, it’s not too early is it ? 🍺


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jul 2021)

Back from an enjoyable 45 miles with Mrs F, wonderfully quiet and scenic little lanes through Midlothian and into East Lothian. Picnic lunch in the park at Pencaitland then a mostly offroad return via various paths and tracks. Strong sun to set off with, hazed over for the second half of the ride, strong sun again now. Temp 21° but a delightfully cool easterly breeze keeping things comfortable.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Goodness me it’s hot! 31 degrees ☀😮 I’m sat in the living room drifting in and out of sleep. There’s a cold beer in the fridge,* it’s not too early is it *? 🍺



It's never too early for a cold beer


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They made the escape route very narrow for those who manage to scale the Fence with their bikes...
> 
> Well, not if you use the A6068, but what self-respecting cyclist would do that when there is a lovely little lane parallel to Pendle Hill that can be taken from Fence to Padiham Heights!
> 
> ...


We will be on this road tomorrow (above Sabden out towards Roughlee, I think). I've a route Chorley >Whalley >The Nick >Sabden >Black Hill >Barley** >Downham >Waddington Fell >Cow Ark >Birdy Brow >Ribchester (cafe) >Roach Bridge >Home.

** I really feel the climb out of Barley over to Downham deserves a name but no one seems to have got round to it.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2021)

This is the new finger thingy. Altogether much better. The hand therapist advised I shouldn't cycle for a month. Apparently when one curls the fingers it is the same muscle which controls each finger. Even if the finger is strapped straight like this there is still some pull along its length.

Usually I am a very good patient and do as requested.......but I've just had three weeks off the bike with a cough. I simply cannot do another four. I'll be thinking carefully about how I use my hand. As it's the right I can improvise by riding in the middle of the cassette and using the chain rings more.

I didn't tell her.......🤫


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2021)

I'm waiting for cooler conditions this evening before venturing back out on my bike.

I did a quick 4 km loop this morning to pick up a Metro and a few things from Aldi and it was already getting a bit too warm for me.



PaulSB said:


> We will be on this road tomorrow (above Sabden out towards Roughlee, I think). I've a route Chorley >Whalley >The Nick >Sabden >Black Hill >Barley** >Downham >Waddington Fell >Cow Ark >Birdy Brow >Ribchester (cafe) >Roach Bridge >Home.
> 
> ** I really feel the climb out of Barley over to Downham deserves a name but no one seems to have got round to it.


That's a nice lumpy route!

Which variation are you taking from Stump Hall to Barley? I think the toughest (and my favourite) is the obvious one - drop down to Sabden Fold and then do the tough climb over to Newchurch. The first time I did it I spotted a road going up steeply way over on the left and thought how pleased I was that our route didn't go that way... Then we turned left, and it _DID_!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> As it's the right I can improvise by riding in the middle of the cassette and using the chain rings more.


Well, thank goodness you will not be doing a strenuous selection of very steep hills tomorrow... 



Oh, hang on, you _will _be!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> This is the new finger thingy. Altogether much better. The hand therapist advised I shouldn't cycle for a month. Apparently when one curls the fingers it is the same muscle which controls each finger. Even if the finger is strapped straight like this there is still some pull along its length.
> 
> Usually I am a very good patient and do as requested.......but I've just had three weeks off the bike with a cough. I simply cannot do another four. I'll be thinking carefully about how I use my hand. As it's the right I can improvise by riding in the middle of the cassette and using the chain rings more.
> 
> ...


That looks like something that’s been made with one of these 3D printer thingies?


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I've made my fat cry this morning, I've been for a bimble. Shenton the destination, 34 miles the journey. Started of on my Hoar park loop but at Ansley I turned right on the island and dropped down into Galley Common, a village in a dip, you descend into it then climb out, crossed the Coleshill road and climbed through Hartshill, as the name suggests its a village on a hill, climb though the village then descend away from it, I'd got to 35 mph on the descent then had to stop for the lights at the narrow bridge. Crossed the A5 and through Fenny Drayton, crossed the A444 and up Fenn Lane then left for Shenton. on through Upton then crossed the A444 through Atterton and Witherley, then crossed the A5 and into Mancetter, right by the church and up Purley Chase the onto Ansley where I picked my route out and followed it back into Coventry. An excellent two and a half hours on the bike, a bit warm but bright, sunny and mostly still .
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Ride a few routes around Shenton Was Whitmoors the coffee /cake stop?


----------



## Paulus (20 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Goodness me it’s hot! 31 degrees ☀😮 I’m sat in the living room drifting in and out of sleep. There’s a cold beer in the fridge, it’s not too early is it ? 🍺


Never too early. It's midday somewhere.


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Ride a few routes around Shenton Was Whitmoors the coffee /cake stop?



Unfortunately not, I would have loved to have stopped for a coffee but no time, I only had 2-3 hours available, one of our friends was with my Good Lady this morning and I didn't want to leave them too long.


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Unfortunately not, I would have loved to have stopped for a coffee but no time, I only had 2-3 hours available, one of our friends was with my Good Lady this morning and I didn't want to leave them too long.




Nice ride though


----------



## 12boy (20 Jul 2021)

On my twenty before hauling branches to the balefill I encountered this august bird not ten feet from the bike path.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jul 2021)

The Eagle has landed.





We are about 2 miles from the famous Haytor climb on Dartmoor, in a secluded valley about half a mile off the road at a stud farm.
Should be peaceful tonight.
Had a very nice lunch at the Star Inn. Got back to the van and the flush had packed up on the toilet!
Spent about 10 minutes tinkering to sort it out - all good now.
There's always something!
Had an afternoon siesta and all refreshed now. 
Just having a cuppa and biccie whilst enjoying the view.


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Have spent the morning recruiting another cyclist.
> 
> Daughter No 2, 49 this year. Has a new man in her life (she split from husband two years ago). New man has bought a bike, and started cycling. Daughter has not been on a bike since she was 10. Spent morning giving her refresher course on Mrs Boldonlad’s bike.
> 
> ...



Good for her 😀

Also nice to know , as the father of daughter aged 25 . I will still be sorting her bike out in 25 years time. That’s if I make it to 82 of course 😂😂


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2021)

Well, I have finished another round of '_mess about with the singlespeed bike in a (probably) futile attempt to silence it_'!

This time I swapped in a different right crank. I cleaned and lubed everything as I reassembled it. I don't have much faith that this will have cured the problem, but... I did notice that the retaining bolt on the old right crank was not very tight despite me tightening it only yesterday and only having ridden 8 km since then! I hope that means that the crank was slightly loose and was the source of the creaking.

Conditions are cooling outside so another little test ride is called for. Oh patron saint of bicycle fettlers, _PLEASE_ let the bike be quiet this time! 🤞


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I had forgotten I was due at fracture clinic today. Arrived on time so all good. Been to clinic and now waiting for hand therapy.
> 
> View attachment 600096


No need for that!!


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That looks like something that’s been made with one of these 3D printer thingies?


They printed a new finger!
Modern technology.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> On my twenty before hauling branches to the balefill I encountered this august bird not ten feet from the bike path.
> View attachment 600171


We get loads of them here. Bl**dy pigeons, they are every where


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I have finished another round of '_mess about with the singlespeed bike in a (probably) futile attempt to silence it_'!
> 
> This time I swapped in a different right crank. I cleaned and lubed everything as I reassembled it. I don't have much faith that this will have cured the problem, but... I did notice that the retaining bolt on the old right crank was not very tight despite me tightening it only yesterday and only having ridden 8 km since then! I hope that means that the crank was slightly loose and was the source of the creaking.
> 
> Conditions are cooling outside so another little test ride is called for. Oh patron saint of bicycle fettlers, _PLEASE_ let the bike be quiet this time! 🤞


I don't want to jinx myself, so let's just say that on this evening's 11 km test ride things were looking _sounding_ good...! 

(Hopefully!) Final tweaks have been made and more test riding will be done tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2021)

Have you ever wondered why the moon looks different when viewed between your legs?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you ever wondered why the moon looks different when viewed between your legs?


How many letters?

I'm assuming that it is a cryptic crossword clue! Speaking of which - time to adjourn to the crossword/computer games/struggling-to-sleep room...


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2021)

Morning. A restless night so just got up and dressed. Quite overcast this morning here. I don’t think the sun will break through until nearer lunch time. Not complaining as I have almost had enough of the heat now. A walk soon.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jul 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2021)

Morning Mo (and everyone else of course)


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


Ahh Mr Numbnuts.
I may have simply missed them but wondering if you had posted recently.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2021)

So......1700 yesterday was scorchio and the new pool** was calling, I couldn't resist. Felt cold at first but it was soooo pleasant and cooling.
I daren't post photos as I was doing a Numbnuts .
**it even has a holder for your wine (other drinks are available).
I will be in there again later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks,
Comparatively cool at the moment, I’ve thrown the doors open and there’s a bit of a cooling breeze at the moment. We’ve our planned run this evening, followed by nibbles in the garden, might postpone the running until the weather turns and settle for beer and nibbles 😀
Stay cool folks 😎😎☀️☀️


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jul 2021)

Good morning. It will be hot. So today? Bike riding! Heading out on a seriously big ride with my lad and two buddies. We shall see how things pan out. 🤔 I have my doubts so have built in a couple of "escape" options if it all gets too much. 🤞🤞


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2021)

Good morning people


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2021)

Morning. Another hot day in store for us.

I will not be venturing out. I have 2 storage units coming today, so I can sort my craft stuff out properly. Friday looks like the weather will be cooling down a bit.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jul 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A restless nights sleep, I think it was raining at some early hour which woke me up again.
An early dog walk before it gets too warm and then maybe a short bimble to the market for some fruit and vegetables. 
Stay cool everyone


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Looking good again today. 
Haven't decided where to go today, yet.
Set the van up yesterday and unpacked the car. I then realised I'd forgotten to pack any T shirts! Had to have a quick dash to Asda in Newton Abbot at 8pm and bought 8 new T shirts (2 for a fiver), so all is good now.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## pawl (21 Jul 2021)

Don’t know if anyone on here lives in the Kibworth Market Harborough area of Leicestershire.Just here’d that there was a hailstorm storm yesterday evening Hailstones the size of golf balls.Several cars damaged Also some flooding Police closed the A6 for a time.


----------



## pawl (21 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We get loads of them here. Bl**dy pigeons, they are every where



Looks a bit peckish 🐊


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, overcast and cooler today, 16°. The sun is supposed to reappear this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2021)

I do believe it's a wee bit fresher here at the moment than Monday, or Tuesday, well at least it is for now.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2021)

Just reading some of the internet news and the combination of Brexit/Covid/shortage of lorry drivers is getting a bit worrying. The supermarket shelves are decidedly bare in bits most days now and they are saying it could get worse.


----------



## GM (21 Jul 2021)

Morning all...Whilst catching up on yesterday's posts just now one of the lens fell out of my reading glasses. Looks like I've lost the little screw that holds it together. Might have to be a repair job with a bit sellotape .

Might have a walk over the heath later should be a bit cooler with lots of trees for shelter.

Stay cool folks!


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Whilst catching up on yesterday's posts just now one of the lens fell out of my reading glasses. Looks like I've lost the little screw that holds it together. Might have to be a repair job with a bit sellotape .
> 
> Might have a walk over the heath later should be a bit cooler with lots of trees for shelter.
> 
> Stay cool folks!


Mrs Tenkaykev was telling me that she visited a Cafe ( pre Covid ) where each table had a container for salt/pepper/ sauces, plus a small box containing a selection of reading glasses of various strengths. The proprietor said he’d noticed a lot of people holding the menu at arms length so he’d bought a selection of inexpensive reading glasses. 😎


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Whilst catching up on yesterday's posts just now one of the lens fell out of my reading glasses. Looks like I've lost the little screw that holds it together. Might have to be a repair job with a bit sellotape .
> 
> Might have a walk over the heath later should be a bit cooler with lots of trees for shelter.
> 
> Stay cool folks!


Ate sure you have really lost it and its bot just become 'unscrewed' ?
My new specs were continually doing that.
I resorted to lock tight in the end.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It will be hot. So today? Bike riding! Heading out on a seriously big ride with my lad and two buddies. We shall see how things pan out. 🤔 I have my doubts so have built in a couple of "escape" options if it all gets too much. 🤞🤞


I expected you to be in hospital with severe palpitations after you got the bill for the meal last night


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Jul 2021)

I got 'advised' to not go out for a ride yesterday - something to do with the heat and sun and my skin being very fair


so I'm about to go out now while it is a bit cooler and SWMBO is still in bed!

gotta find something to do now the TdF is over


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


Owt interesting?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> How many letters?
> 
> I'm assuming that it is a cryptic crossword clue! Speaking of which - time to adjourn to the crossword/computer games/struggling-to-sleep room...


No crossword clue, just a question.


----------



## GM (21 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ate sure you have really lost it and its bot just become 'unscrewed' ?
> My new specs were continually doing that.
> I resorted to lock tight in the end.




I'm not too bothered about this pair they must be at least 10 years old, the dog chewed one of the arms. Plus I've got a good collect of reading glasses one for each room, Also I'm getting a new pair of varifocal glasses from Specsavers next week.
Good idea with the lock tight, I've done that before!


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> I'm not too bothered about this pair they must be at least 10 years old, the dog chewed one of the arms. Plus I've got a good collect of reading glasses one for each room, Also I'm getting a new pair of varifocal glasses from Specsavers next week.
> Good idea with the lock tight, I've done that before!


A tiny dab of nail varnish does the trick if you don't have any Loctite to hand.


----------



## GM (21 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A tiny dab of nail varnish does the trick if you don't have any Loctite to hand.




I've only got the rouge colour, might clash 😄


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Jul 2021)

Back from morning ride - to find a massive crane outside the house
well actually outside next door - they are having a massive extension built with the biggest bi-fold door known to man or woman
I presume they need a massive RSJ to support the big hole they are about to knock in the back wall


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2021)

Oh no! I'm on the Sandfords cider!
'Slack me Girdle - 5.8 %' to be precise.........it may be a sleepy afternoon. 






Now.....shall I go for a pint of 'The General - 8.5%' ?
Oh....sod it!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jul 2021)

Sun has just come out. Nicely timed for me to hang up the washing.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2021)

Ladies and gentlemen.....I present 'The General - 8.5%'
Wow!


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Jul 2021)

I became a grandad at 10:47 this morning! Baby girl and mum are well... son is very happy!
Counting down to our first visit.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> I became a grandad at 10:47 this morning! Baby girl and mum are well... son is very happy!
> Counting down to our first visit.


Many congratulations Gramps


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> I became a grandad at 10:47 this morning! Baby girl and mum are well... son is very happy!
> Counting down to our first visit.



Congratulations.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2021)

*Noisy bike update!*


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jul 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> I became a grandad at 10:47 this morning! Baby girl and mum are well... son is very happy!
> Counting down to our first visit.


Many congratulations


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jul 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> I became a grandad at 10:47 this morning! Baby girl and mum are well... son is very happy!
> Counting down to our first visit.



Congratulations


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> I became a grandad at 10:47 this morning! Baby girl and mum are well... son is very happy!
> Counting down to our first visit.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_xJcE9tnY6E


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6KJGJRd8pGE


----------



## GM (21 Jul 2021)

Didn't bother going over the heath this morning, but went to our local park where they were setting up for a Dinosaur exhibition. Some of them were really lifelike....


----------



## 12boy (21 Jul 2021)

Congrats Archie!
20% chance of rain for the rest of the week but I aint hopeful. 33C highs and 16C lows.


----------



## gavroche (21 Jul 2021)

Just got back from walking Molly on the promenade in Rhos on Sea and it was very pleasant. The sea was dead calm, and the sun beginning to set so I sat down on a bench for a few minutes to enjoy the calm and tranquility and reflected on how lucky I am to live in such a beautiful area. 
I really feel sorry for people living in cities and busy places, not for me.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jul 2021)

Went for a run this evening but had to cut it short due to fatigue. Ended up jogging and walking back before they sent the search parties out 😁
A couple of beers from North Brewery soon perked me up 🍺🍺


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Went for a run this evening but had to cut it short due to fatigue. Ended up jogging and walking back before they sent the search parties out 😁
> A couple of beers from North Brewery soon perked me up 🍺🍺


Think I’ll save running for the colder weather. Takes me to walk in this weather


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Just got back from walking Molly on the promenade in Rhos on Sea and it was very pleasant. The sea was dead calm, and the sun beginning to set so I sat down on a bench for a few minutes to enjoy the calm and tranquility and reflected on how lucky I am to live in such a beautiful area.
> I really feel sorry for people living in cities and busy places, not for me.


Used to live near there - Llandudno Junction - nice short bike ride to Rhos
moved due to love and work

Still miss it but then.....


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just reading some of the internet news and the combination of Brexit/Covid/shortage of lorry drivers is getting a bit worrying. The supermarket shelves are decidedly bare in bits most days now and they are saying it could get worse.


This is definitely true in our local Tesco. Lots of products in very low numbers in a store where every shelf is usually bulging.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I expected you to be in hospital with severe palpitations after you got the bill for the meal last night


The meal was extremely good, a place I'm happy to recommend. Price depends on individual opinion, we felt it was very good value. Five courses plus two amuse-bouche. Each course was very simple, perhaps 5-6 ingredients and one could taste each individual element - the sign of very, very good cooking.

It was £50/head which I feel very good value but understand not everyone would have this view. I wouldn't have bulked at £75.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2021)

Morning. Currently a bit overcast but muggy. Bloody saps your energy. Had intended an early bimble but can’t be bothered.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Back from morning ride - to find a *massive* crane outside the house
> well actually outside next door - they are having a *massive* extension built with the biggest bi-fold door known to man or woman
> I presume they need a *massive* RSJ to support the big hole they are about to knock in the back wall



Sounds massive to me! 🤣


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sounds massive to me! 🤣


Lol. Sometimes when I make a post I usually read what I have written before hitting reply and notice I have used the same word a lot too and go back and change it.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2021)

Good morning. I should be asleep. Big ride yesterday in high temperatures and not much shade on the climbs. Hit the golden ratio. Still had more to give so happy with the effort. Legs and body feel good but eyes and mind tired. It's very hot already.

Today will have to be housework and allotment. Car service at 8.30 as well.

The names listed in the title are all real Lancashire climbs, except Whalley. A proper ride as a friend put it last night. 12.6mph average and three minutes short of six hours ride time. Puts me on course for sub nine hours on the Fred in September. 👍


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> I became a grandad at 10:47 this morning! Baby girl and mum are well... son is very happy!
> Counting down to our first visit.


Many congratulations. It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The meal was extremely good, a place I'm happy to recommend. Price depends on individual opinion, we felt it was very good value. Five courses plus two amuse-bouche. Each course was very simple, perhaps 5-6 ingredients and one could taste each individual element - the sign of very, very good cooking.
> 
> It was £50/head which I feel very good value but understand not everyone would have this view. I wouldn't have bulked at £75.


Its our 53rd next Tuesday and we are having lunch at a French restaurant near Lymn (La Boheme).
Its £25 but thats for 2 courses plus coffee.
Covid apart we used to visit mybe twice a year.
Pros. Food is really excellent and well
presented.
Cons. The menu seems to be the same
every time.
Plenty of choice but I wouldn't like to go regularly and see the same menu.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Sometimes when I make a post I usually read what I have written before hitting reply and notice I have used the same word a lot too and go back and change it.


Like this one ???
You USUALLY read it SOMETIMES


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2021)

@Archie_tect 
Congratulations to you and the family.
As this is your 1st may I give you some advice.
Don't forget that when you lift her above your head and she has no nappy on........ she will take that as permission to pee all over you.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2021)

Morning all.
Pain in the ar*e day today.
1. MrsD is in hospital for a bone density scan**
It is normally impossible to park.
2. She then has a hairdressing appointment. Council decided to block the road....buses and taxis only. Everywhere close is double yellows so I can't park and wheel her in.
SO.......it will be a taxi to the hospital then another one to the hairdresser, then another one home.........this is going to be an expensive day 
**'they' are trying to agree if she has osteo penia or osteo porosis. They sound similar but treatments are totally different.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> I became a grandad at 10:47 this morning! Baby girl and mum are well... son is very happy!
> Counting down to our first visit.




Manu congratulations to you all.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2021)

Morning peeps. Hopefully this will be the last very scorchio day. Can't say I am sorry about it. 

Got my new storage drawers yesterday so today I will be filling them up with my craft junk/stuff.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Off to explore Berry Pomeroy castle this morning.


welsh dragon said:


> Got my new storage drawers yesterday so today I will be filling them up with my craft junk/stuff.


Didn't know you could buy Cargo Bloomers? What will they think of next?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Archie_tect
> Congratulations to you and the family.
> As this is your 1st may I give you some advice.
> Don't forget that when you lift her above your head and she has no nappy on........ she will take that as permission to pee all over you.




Peeing on grandad is a right of passage. 

Funny how grans always manage to avoid being peed on . Spooky in fact


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning peeps. Hopefully this will be the last very scorchio day. Can't say I am sorry about it.
> 
> Got my new storage drawers yesterday so today I will be filling them up with my craft junk/stuff.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


You should meet my SiL. She is very arty/crafty.......produces some beautiful stuff eg cards etc.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Its our 53rd next Tuesday and we are having lunch at a French restaurant near Lymn (La Boheme).
> Its £25 but thats for 2 courses plus coffee.
> Covid apart we used to visit mybe twice a year.
> Pros. Food is really excellent and well
> ...


I've never been but I've heard good reports from friends who enjoy s good meal.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning peeps. Hopefully this will be the last very scorchio day. Can't say I am sorry about it.
> 
> Got my new storage drawers yesterday so today I will be filling them up with my craft junk/stuff.
> 
> Stay safe folks.


There's a good quip just waiting but I'm too much of a gentleman.........


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2021)

Confession time.
Our new pool is 8 foot long and deep enough to wallow in.
The garden is totally private.
In it (for fun) I put some floating ducks......25 years old from when the grandkids were little.
So......there I was in the nude and MrsD decided to take a photo.
So......I collected the ducks and (i thought) covered my bits.
When we got in she sent photo to son and daughter.
It was only then Iooked at the photo and noticed the obvious ie MrsD hadn't checked make sure all dangly bit were covered.
My daughter claims she is traumatised


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> There's a good quip just waiting but I'm too much of a gentleman.........




That will make a nice change.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Confession time.
> Our new pool is 8 foot long and deep enough to wallow in.
> The garden is totally private.
> In it (for fun) I put some floating ducks......25 years old from when the grandkids were little.
> ...




Poor girl. She may need counselling for that


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Poor girl. She may need counselling for that


I know..........imagine the horror of seeing a worm in the paddling pool


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know..........imagine the horror of seeing a worm in the paddling pool


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, we have a nice East Coast haar to cool things down a bit. One of those rare occasions when I’m glad to be living next to the North Sea.


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2021)

I feel a bit crap. As you may know, ive been fitting a new garage roof and yesterday I thought I might finish the job if I gave it one final push.

I didn't finish, but spent too long in the sun and feel pretty crap this morning, headachy and a bit sore in the muscles so reckon I got a touch of heat stroke. Ill take it easy today, keep well hydrated and will finish the job tomorrow when its forecast to be a little cooler.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jul 2021)

Good morning all fellow peeps. 
Another hot start to the day here 

MrsP booked tickets for the adults only even at London Zoo. There will be street food and other entertainments available, plus no kids running around. It starts at 6pm so it might be a bit cooler


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks,
A better night sleep and it feels a tad cooler this morning. I ordered a book from the local library a couple of months ago and had completely forgotten about it until I had a text message yesterday to advise that it was ready for collection. The book is "Project Hail Mary" by Andy Weir, a follow up to " The Martian ". I'm enjoying it, it's a bit " Sciency" but I like that. The book is in in hardback and having got used to reading on my E reader, it feels so heavy, plus I can only make the text appear larger by moving my eyes closer to the page 😄
Have a good day folks 😎


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know..........imagine the horror of seeing a worm in the paddling pool



I recon she'll need the mind bleach.


----------



## pawl (22 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know..........imagine the horror of seeing a worm in the paddling pool





Better than a python


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know..........imagine the horror of seeing a worm in the paddling pool


Has that welsh woman been telling you things that were supposed to be private


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know..........imagine the horror of seeing a worm in the paddling pool


@Dave7 would probably just explain that the water was very cold 😉


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow peeps.
> Another hot start to the day here
> 
> MrsP booked tickets for the adults only even at London Zoo. There will be street food and other entertainments available, plus no kids running around. It starts at 6pm so it might be a bit cooler




Sounds like fun


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A better night sleep and it feels a tad cooler this morning. I ordered a book from the local library a couple of months ago and had completely forgotten about it until I had a text message yesterday to advise that it was ready for collection. The book is "Project Hail Mary" by Andy Weir, a follow up to " The Martian ". I'm enjoying it, it's a bit " Sciency" but I like that. The book is in in hardback and having got used to reading on my E reader, it feels so heavy, plus I can only make the text appear larger by moving my eyes closer to the page 😄
> Have a good day folks 😎




My eyesight is def going. I thought you said the book was called Hairy Mary.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Has that welsh woman been telling you things that were supposed to be private




Clearly there was nothing private concerning what you showed in that photo.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2021)

It is getting quite scorchio here now.


----------



## postman (22 Jul 2021)

Yesterday was a day off,we went to the RHS show at Tatton Park,and very nice it was too.Today I am waiting to go back to the garden centre,we did not buy enough pebbles for this back garden.I know why should we sort out a rented garden,well we want Miss P to have somewhere to sit outside on a nice day.She had her first meal there last night,she took a photo and thanked us for the table and chairs.In August we are going to Edinburgh for two days,train booked hotel booked one Graduation ceremony to go to.😀.I am going to have a couple of fine malts to celebrate..


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know..........imagine the horror of seeing a worm in the paddling pool


How'd you know that?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Jul 2021)

MetOffice says it will be even hotter here today


and the Thunder and Lightening that they were promising yesterday has gone

looks like going for a ride today may be off

Good news - some stuff is arriving to try to get rid of stains and black spot on the patio and drive
the overhanging trees dropped all sort of sap and stuff

so that project can restart - previous attempts have failed
This project also involves part of of
"The Great Shed Move"
which terminates with the building of "The Great New Shed" which is arriving next week

So it is probably good that the stuff is arriving early!


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2021)

I took the road less traveled to our local post office and was astonished to count eight caravans on various front drives. There used to be a couple of them but it seems they are proliferating. I know a couple of forumites are experienced caravan owners and towers, but I can see that there may well be a fair bit of traffic chaos caused by the novice towers.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I took the road less traveled to our local post office and was astonished to count eight caravans on various front drives. There used to be a couple of them but it seems they are proliferating. I know a couple of forumites are experienced caravan owners and towers, but I can see that there may well be a fair bit of traffic chaos caused by the novice towers.


Few motorhomes too. 3 just in this street.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2021)

We're down the club.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> We're down the club.
> 
> View attachment 600410


I haven't seen a bap/ roll/ sarnie wrapped in foil for aaages! Did you take your own or do the Club make them up and wrap them in foil?


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I haven't seen a bap/ roll/ sarnie wrapped in foil for aaages! Did you take your own or do the Club make them up and wrap them in foil?



That belongs to my Brother In Law, his wife makes them sandwiches before they come out, we've been down a local cafe for lunch.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jul 2021)

Still cool and damp here, no sign of the sun as yet.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Still cool and damp here, no sign of the sun as yet.


It's doing its best to break through here, but I won't be sorry if it doesn't make it to be honest. Feeling quite muggy though. Couple of small parcels due shortly then I might be tempted to have a siesta


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2021)

Very pleasant visit to Berry Pomeroy castle this morning. The last medieval castle to be built in England - 15th century.
Followed by a very entertaining lunch at The Star Inn - bar full of Devonians, Brummies and Geordies. A lot of inappropriate banter, good food and fine ale - what's not to like?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2021)

Well that was a busy AND expensive morning 
Taxi to hospital £8.00
Taxi to take MrsD to the hairdresser and me back home £10.00
Then I had to drive to the clinic for hearing aid batteries.
I then took a gamble and parked on double yellows to pick MrsD up.......got away with that one.
Post office for the aunties pension.
Haircut
Back home now, sat in the shade enjoying a beer.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Very pleasant visit to Berry Pomeroy castle this morning. The last medieval castle to be built in England - 15th century.
> Followed by a very entertaining lunch at The Star Inn - bar full of Devonians, Brummies and Geordies. A lot of inappropriate banter, good food and fine ale - what's not to like?
> View attachment 600414
> 
> ...


That pub needs a bit of TLC Dirk


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2021)

Car taken to garage. Beds changed, two coloured washes done, towel wash done, white wash in machine. House tidied. All rooms except loft craft room hoovered and dusted. Solid floors mopped.

Lunch eaten. Nackered. I'm going for a siesta..........then it's walk to the garage to pick up the car.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well that was a busy AND expensive morning
> Taxi to hospital £8.00
> Taxi to take MrsD to the hairdresser and me back home £10.00
> Then I had to drive to the clinic for hearing aid batteries.
> ...


How dear is the beer?


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's doing its best to break through here, but I won't be sorry if it doesn't make it to be honest. Feeling quite muggy though. Couple of small parcels due shortly then I might be tempted to have a siesta



its 27 degrees here in the house, its hotter outside than in, and bright and sunny, I worked up a sweat pushing my Good Lady down the club, we got the bus back. It was a profitable afternoon, my Sister in Law won on the bingo and I won twice, Thursday afternoons down the club are only on once a fortnight but they are a good afternoon out, better than the weekly Monday night bingo.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> its 27 degrees here in the house, its hotter outside than in, and bright and sunny, I worked up a sweat pushing my Good Lady down the club, we got the bus back. It was a profitable afternoon, my Sister in Law won on the bingo and I won twice, *Thursday afternoons are only on once a fortnight* but they are a good afternoon out, better than the weekly Monday night bingo.


What happens on the other week, when there's no Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> How dear is the beer?


Old Speckled Hen.....£1.60 per 500mm.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Thursday afternoons are only on once a fortnight but they are a good afternoon out, better than the weekly Monday night bingo.


In this part of country we have Thursday afternoon every week.
Strange place is that there Coventry.....no wonder your son moved up here


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2021)

@Mo1959 don't look but I will shortly taking my worm for a cooling dip in the pool


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 don't look but I will shortly taking my worm for a cooling dip in the pool


Mind that there aren't any seagulls around.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2021)

Weather's not looking too bad next week, so we've just booked a week on the North Cornwall coast at an off grid site south of Bude.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jul 2021)

Sun has just come out, temp now up to 19°.
Found a great little film on GCN this afternoon, Mark Beaumont and Jenny Graham doing a 4 day gravel bike tour of the Cairngorms, made last August. A mix of road, track, and pushing, numerous river crossings, a bit of sun, quite a lot of rain, 1 night camping and 2 nights in hotels. Very enjoyable, they make a good presenting team, and pitched at an authentic level. Would be nice if it got a more mainstream airing.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Sun has just come out, temp now up to 19°.
> Found a great little film on GCN this afternoon, Mark Beaumont and Jenny Graham doing a 4 day gravel bike tour of the Cairngorms, made last August. A mix of road, track, and pushing, numerous river crossings, a bit of sun, quite a lot of rain, 1 night camping and 2 nights in hotels. Very enjoyable, they make a good presenting team, and pitched at an authentic level. Would be nice if it got a more mainstream airing.


Do you have a link?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2021)

All the chores are done except watering the outdoor pots. Mrs P has gone to play tennis.

I planned sitting quietly outside with my glass of Lakeland Gold from Hawks Head brewery. Listening to the faint click of leather on willow from the club nets. Then I will investigate a very slow leak in the rear tyre on my gravel bike.

It's very warm, every house has thrown the windows wide open............and next door but one have an eight month old and two year old screaming their feckin' heads off!!!!!!!!

Back indoors then.......


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Do you have a link?


It is *HERE* but it appears to be for subscribers only.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> This is definitely true in our local Tesco. Lots of products in very low numbers in a store where every shelf is usually bulging.



Same in our local ASDA.

I note, the news media are reporting this as due to staff shortage, due to lots of people being "pinged" by the NHS App, and having to say home and self isolate.

Now, I know I am a cynic, but, this sudden upsurge in people having to self isolate, just happens, to coincide with a heat wave ... hmm...


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, we have a nice East Coast haar to cool things down a bit. One of those rare occasions when I’m glad to be living next to the North Sea.



Must be covering a wide area, we are approx 100 miles south of you, and had same.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2021)

I am just about to melt.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am just about to melt.


Friday is set to be warmer.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Jul 2021)

WAY to damn hot here for a ride

SO I stayed indoors and then worked through a few little job that I could do out of the Sun

Once the SUn had moved round I got my bike out and gave the whole drive system a damn good scrub
The gears/chain/cassette/chainring had started jumping again and examination showed a lot of muck glued together with oil/grease/whatever

So I took off the chain guard, chainring/rear wheel and dismantled the derailleur and dumped all I could in an old takeaway tray filled with degreaser

then scrubbed everything else with an old toothbrush

and wound the chain through a chaincleaner severl times



Then tried to re-assemble the derailleur

YUP - one bit missing - only one bolt 

why is it that taking apart any system that has any level of complexity results in either

something missing

or 

successful completion - but 2-3 bits left over???????

missing bolt was discovered after an unreasonably long time attached to a magnet which was on an old corner beef time thay I use to clean small bit BUT HADN'T USED TODAY!!!!!!


just goes to show - supernatural forces happen

and they have a perverted sense of humour!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Friday is set to be warmer.




Not here it isn't, thank god


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not here it isn't, thank god


You'll be moaning it's cold soon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It is *HERE* but it appears to be for subscribers only.


Yes it was on the GCN app.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2021)

Morning. Felt like I slept a bit better last night. Took the fan through to the bedroom and I think the combination of the cool air and the white noise effect helps.

Another overcast and murky start before the sun breaks through later again. 

Better attempt an early bimble after my cuppa. Not very enthusiastic but hopefully be fine once I get going.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2021)

Difficult nights sleep last night. Another night of having to change pj tops due to sweating so much.
Another hot one today
I will have a shave and shower before it gets too hot. Then "WE" are supposed to go shopping at 0800. Should be interesting as MrsDs clock doesn't start till 0830.
AND........
What has happened to the weekend weather forecast ??? It was supposed to be thunder storms with heavy rain.......now its dry all weekend.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks,
Mrs Tenkaykev tells me that she was woken during the night by the Police helicopter. I slept the sleep of the just and was blissfully unaware. 
Popping in to Poole at lunchtime to collect my new specs, it’s been a bit of a saga but they’ve finally arrived. 
I’m planning to cycle down and do a bit of supermarket shopping, I’ll check out how busy things are and give it a miss if it’s too busy. ( yesterday I had to drop off a small parcel at the local Post Office, I was the only person out of about half a dozen who was wearing a mask ) 
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️😎


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks


----------



## Paulus (23 Jul 2021)

Good morning all. 
Another hot day ahead, forecast to be a couple of degrees lower than yesterday. 
I have a telephone appointment with the doctor this afternoon. I had my blood pressure checked a few weeks ago and it was a little bit high. The nurse also wanted to arrange blood tests, but that has to authorized by the quack, hence the 'phone call today. I feel a slight change in lifestyle coming on.

Out with the dog shortly and a bimble on the bike after that.

Stay cool everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2021)

Morning. Dull and overcast here thank god. Not as hot as it has been. I am not complaining. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday 
Off to visit Hembury hill fort this morning, then lunch at the local.
Bit cooler today, which is pleasant for some (MrsD doesn't do heat, but I love it).
Might have to nip to ALDI for some essentials sometime today or tomorrow. Hope that the bog roll bandits haven't stripped the shelves!


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Difficult nights sleep last night. Another night of having to change pj tops due to sweating so much.
> Another hot one today
> I will have a shave and shower before it gets too hot. Then "WE" are supposed to go shopping at 0800. Should be interesting as MrsDs clock doesn't start till 0830.
> AND........
> What has happened to the weekend weather forecast ??? It was supposed to be thunder storms with heavy rain.......now its dry all weekend.





BBC weather forecast for this neck of the woods shows rain thunderstorms the next three days,starting Saturday PM


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2021)

Wandered into the “ office” and see that Mrs Tenkaykev has made a start on the Marmite jigsaw. It’s double sided so that makes it a bit more of a challenge!


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> BBC weather forecast for this neck of the woods shows rain thunderstorms the next three days,starting Saturday PM



Edit Just checked again .Unsettled for the whole of next week.Beginning to think they make the forecasts up as they go along


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2021)

23 mile hybrid bimble done. Overcast, misty, murky and a faint drizzle occasionally and very humid so not the most pleasant of conditions, but it's either that or wait till the sun comes through and cope with the heat. Roll on autumn.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2021)

Anyone that enjoys early morning TV, the mens road race at the Olympics is on tomorrow.


----------



## gavroche (23 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Anyone that enjoys early morning TV, the mens road race at the Olympics is on tomorrow.


What time ?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> What time ?


Very early I think. Probably only suitable for larks like me. Lol. I think it may well be in the concluding stages by between 5 and 6.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, another cool and grey one here. Supposed to brighten up later, a high of 19 forecast.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> the only person out of about half a dozen who was wearing a mask


Spoke to my mother in Minehead yesterday, she reckons everything is ‘back to normal’ down there. So she was most affronted when, on visiting her solicitor, she had to wait at the door to be let in, he insisted on mask and sanitiser, and had his desk positioned behind a perspex screen. I tried to tell her that to me those sound like sensible precautions in an area with nearly 200 cases per 100,000 but my words, as ever, were lost on her


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2021)

My granddaughter has been in Birmingham for a couple of days and is coming home today . I have to pick her and her nan up later on, so grans taxi will be my good deed for the day today


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Very early I think. Probably only suitable for larks like me. Lol. I think it may well be in the concluding stages by between 5 and 6.


I think I read it starts at 3am. So yes, you’d need to be up with the laverock to see it 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay! It's Fish Friday
> Off to visit Hembury hill fort this morning, then lunch at the local.
> ...


You country folk don't need bog roll.
Some grass, wrapped up tightly in nettles....job done.
No thanks needed


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You country folk don't need bog roll.
> Some grass, wrapped up tightly in nettles....job done.
> No thanks needed


Prefer a docken leaf myself!


----------



## postman (23 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Edit Just checked again .Unsettled for the whole of next week.Beginning to think they make the forecasts up as they go along


My dad could always tell the weather,don't know how he did it.He had this old manky piece of seaweed which he nabbed from Scarborough beach it hung outside the back door.He would touch it every morning.If it was hard and crinkly it was a dry day,if it was wet and slippery it was a wet day.He was always right.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

postman said:


> My dad could always tell the weather,don't know how he did it.He had this old manky piece of seaweed which he nabbed from Scarborough beach it hung outside the back door.He would touch it every morning.If it was hard and crinkly it was a dry day,if it was wet and slippery it was a wet day.He was always right.


If it were moving around, it were windy!!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I think I read it starts at 3am. So yes, you’d need to be up with the laverock to see it 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


That'd be ColinJ time then.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You country folk don't need bog roll.
> Some grass, wrapped up tightly in nettles....job done.
> No thanks needed



Grass is suprisingly effective as an a***e wiper, I haven't tried a dock leaf though.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2021)

We country folk are well hard.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2021)

Ain't it quiet now the kids are on holiday? We've got three schools by us. normal Fridays start with an early run to the Supermarket, in term time thats about quarter past nine, I was out at half eight this morning, a straight forward run to the supermarket, the only queuing was waiting for Dust Man Dave to back his cart up a dead end road and I didn't have to queue to get into Bedworth. It also means i can start my bike rides a bit earlier.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Grass is suprisingly effective as an a***e wiper, I haven't tried a dock leaf though.


Dock leaves are for whimps......it has to be nettles


----------



## GM (23 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Prefer a docken leaf myself!





dave r said:


> Grass is suprisingly effective as an a***e wiper, I haven't tried a dock leaf though.



Do you mind you two, I'm having my breakfast! 

Morning all... Did an early trip to Asda for Alans 🐶 meat and frozen veg for making up his weekly food.

Got to make the most of the sun today, rain predicted for the next few days.

Stay cool folks!


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2021)

Lol!


*Nudinits*

Barbara had been blowing for ages but it still wasn't any harder


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I think I read it starts at 3am. So yes, you’d need to be up with the laverock to see it 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


 


Stuff that for a game of marbles


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Grass is suprisingly effective as an a***e wiper, I haven't tried a dock leaf though.




It does work


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Ain't it quiet now the kids are on holiday? We've got three schools by us. normal Fridays start with an early run to the Supermarket, in term time thats about quarter past nine, I was out at half eight this morning, a straight forward run to the supermarket, the only queuing was waiting for Dust Man Dave to back his cart up a dead end road and I didn't have to queue to get into Bedworth. It also means i can start my bike rides a bit earlier.


Err I though everyone had to queue to get into Bedworth . Something about the guards making sure none of the natives escape 😂😂😂😂😂😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2021)

A walk up the trailway with a detour into Fenners Field where I spotted this recruiting bench for the local crafters.


----------



## postman (23 Jul 2021)

Postman and Mrs P,both feel knackered totally empty of any energy,I have suggested two days of doing as little as possible.


----------



## gavroche (23 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> That'd be ColinJ time then.


Definitively not mine though.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Err I though everyone had to queue to get into Bedworth . Something about the guards making sure none of the natives escape 😂😂😂😂😂😀



They've stopped asking for passports now.🤣


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2021)

postman said:


> Postman and Mrs P,both feel knackered totally empty of any energy,I have suggested two days of doing as little as possible.


Sounds good to me


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2021)

From my Facebook page today. 

Sunday Morning Sex
Upon hearing that her elderly grandfather had just passed away, Katie went straight to her grandparent's house to visit her 95 year-old grandmother and comfort her. When she asked how her grandfather had died, her grandmother replied, "He had a heart attack while we were making love on Sunday morning." Horrified, Katie told her grandmother that 2 people nearly 100 years old having sex would surely be asking for trouble. "Oh no, my dear," replied granny. "Many years ago, realizing our advanced age, we figured out the best time to do it was when the church bells would start to ring. It was just the right rhythm. Nice and slow and even. Nothing too strenuous, simply in on the Ding and out on the Dong." She paused to wipe away a tear, and continued, "He'd still be alive if the ice cream truck hadn't come along."


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> That'd be ColinJ time then.


It's just the start though - it will probably go on for 5-7 hours?

My sub to Eurosport has just lapsed while I wait for a £19.99/year special offer. 

*I wonder if iPlayer will have all events on catch-up?*

PS 



BBC said:


> _We have extensive coverage of the 2020 Tokyo Olympics from *Friday 23 July *until *Sunday 8 August* on BBC iPlayer.
> 
> In addition to streaming what’s on TV each day, a second live stream will ensure fans can catch all the unmissable moments from this year’s Olympics as they unfold.
> 
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Difficult nights sleep last night. Another night of having to change pj tops due to sweating so much.


How about leaving the top off altogether? 

I've dispensed with everything, including the summer duvet, and I have _still_ been too warm.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> How about leaving the top off altogether?
> 
> I've dispensed with everything, including the summer duvet, and I have _still_ been too warm.


Everything!
You don't sleepwalk do you.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Stuff that for a game of marbles


Marbles at the Olympics, never.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Everything!
> You don't sleepwalk do you.


Not to outside the house! 

I worried myself about 20 years ago when I went to bed in my room on the first floor and woke up in the guest bed in the attic room the next morning... (And before anybody asks - no, there wasn't anybody else in the house at the time!)


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Stuff that for a game of marbles


I think it's running........


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2021)

Early start…


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2021)

Weather's changed here, its cooled down a lot and clouded over, I'm back in trousers and we've shut the windows and doors, just need to shut the loft hatch.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> How about leaving the top off altogether?
> 
> I've dispensed with everything, including the summer duvet, and I have _still_ been too warm.


At least with a top IT absorbs the sweat. You change the top abd are good to go.
No top means the bedding absorbs the sweat.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 600596
> 
> 
> Early start…


You call that early .
Must say, I have never heard of that drink.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Not to outside the house!
> 
> I worried myself about 20 years ago when I went to bed in my room on the first floor and woke up in the guest bed in the attic room the next morning... (And before anybody asks - no, there wasn't anybody else in the house at the time!)


No, but there were people in the house before you started sleepwalking naked


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Weather's changed here, its cooled down a lot and clouded over, I'm back in trousers and we've shut the windows and doors, just need to shut the loft hatch.


Same here Dave. We've had a " Risk of Flooding " alert pop up for the area but we're not at risk as we're not near any rivers and 20 metres up a hill. Garden furniture stowed away, hatches battened down. Good job I didn't buy a place in Sandbanks, I'll wait for the sea to come to me 😉


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You call that early .
> Must say, I have never heard of that drink.


A small local brewery, they only do about four different beers, but each is excellent. The 8 Grain Porter is my favourite. They deliver free locally If we order £20 worth. Put the order in by Wednesday and the brewer drops it round on Thursday evening. 🍺


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A small local brewery, they only do about four different beers, but each is excellent. The 8 Grain Porter is my favourite. They deliver free locally If we order £20 worth. Put the order in by Wednesday and the brewer drops it round on Thursday evening. 🍺


Do me a favour then.....order me 20 quids worth and I will send you the money.
Ta ever so


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> At least with a top IT absorbs the sweat. You change the top abd are good to go.
> No top means the bedding absorbs the sweat.



I don't wear anything in bed, haven't done since I was a school boy.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't wear anything in bed, haven't done since I was a school boy.


Confusious says "man who sleeps in nude feels cocky all night'.


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Marbles at the Olympics, never.


 


Why not They could add Tiddlywinks Draughts Snakes and Ladders Hop Scotch. And for the older one’s among us whist cribbage and bingo 
.


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page today.
> 
> Sunday Morning Sex
> Upon hearing that her elderly grandfather had just passed away, Katie went straight to her grandparent's house to visit her 95 year-old grandmother and comfort her. When she asked how her grandfather had died, her grandmother replied, "He had a heart attack while we were making love on Sunday morning." Horrified, Katie told her grandmother that 2 people nearly 100 years old having sex would surely be asking for trouble. "Oh no, my dear," replied granny. "Many years ago, realizing our advanced age, we figured out the best time to do it was when the church bells would start to ring. It was just the right rhythm. Nice and slow and even. Nothing too strenuous, simply in on the Ding and out on the Dong." She paused to wipe away a tear, and continued, "He'd still be alive if the ice cream truck hadn't come along."





Ha Ha You can’t beat the oldens


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Confusious says "man who sleeps in nude feels cocky all night'.




That’s the same as a man with a hole in his pocket


----------



## GM (23 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 600596
> 
> 
> Early start…



I’ll see your dark one for my light one…😏🍺


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2021)

GM said:


> I’ll see your dark one for my light one…😏🍺
> 
> View attachment 600631


You could move the can along the table so it’s Close to the Edge


----------



## GM (23 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> You could move the can along the table so it’s Close to the Edge



😀😀😀 very good…..🎼down by the river


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Why not They could add *Tiddlywinks* Draughts Snakes and Ladders Hop Scotch. And for the older one’s among us whist cribbage and bingo
> .


*Was an exhibition sport in the Olympic Games from 1948 to 1968.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2021)

The tv in the living room is knackered. We have moved the small Sony bravo from the spare bedroom . It looks very small as its only a 32 inch one compared to the 56 inch one


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The tv in the living room is knackered. We have moved the small Sony bravo from the spare bedroom . It looks very small as its only a 32 inch one compared to the 56 inch one


It’s amazing how quickly you get used to a large screen tv. Anything less feels like the old portables now.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s amazing how quickly you get used to a large screen tv. Anything less feels like the old portables now.




To be honest now I would rather have a smaller tv with a really good picture rather than a big tv with not as good a picture. We can take our time to decide what one to buy.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> To be honest now I would rather have a smaller tv with a really good picture rather than a big tv with not as good a picture. We can take our time to decide what one to buy.


Most of the modern ones are pretty good I think. I’ve got a 55” LG oled in the bedroom and a Samsung 65” QLED in the living room. Oled maybe has deeper blacks but the QLED is better for a room that gets a lot of light I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Most of the modern ones are pretty good I think. I’ve got a 55” LG oled in the bedroom and a Samsung 65” QLED in the living room. Oled maybe has deeper blacks but the QLED is better for a room that gets a lot of light I think.




The last one was a 55 inch.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The last one was a 55 inch.


You're certain about that?


welsh dragon said:


> The tv in the living room is knackered. We have moved the small Sony bravo from the spare bedroom . It looks very small as its only a 32 inch one *compared to the 56 inch one*


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're certain about that?


Errrrrr. Nope. 55 inch. Def 55 inch. Maybe. Perhaps


----------



## shep (23 Jul 2021)

Shouldn't you lot be in bed by now?

I'm up early most days and have a browse, can't believe how Mo has the motivation I must admit!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> Shouldn't you lot be in bed by now?
> 
> I'm up early most days and have a browse, can't believe how Mo has the motivation I must admit!


We are allowed to stay up late at the weekend


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> Shouldn't you lot be in bed by now?
> 
> I'm up early most days and have a browse, can't believe how Mo has the motivation I must admit!


Not sure it’s motivation as much as insomnia! If it’s as overcast again tomorrow I might just feed the cat and take a cuppa back to bed and watch some of the road race.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> Shouldn't you lot be in bed by now?
> 
> I'm up early most days and have a browse, can't believe how Mo has the motivation I must admit!



I need to wait for my Good Lady to settle before turning everything off then leaving her and going up to bed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2021)

I’m listening to the thunder and rain, ⛈🌩⚡️


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m listening to the thunder and rain, ⛈🌩⚡️


There's worse to come.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's worse to come.


There is. Here's a little story for you all. I know we don't do politics etc. but think this is interesting. Remember my lad was going to a particular pub for the Euro final? Long story but they ended up going elsewhere. The original pub had all its tables full by 10.30am!!! 😳

My son knows ten people who went to this pub. All now have Covid. He says amongst his, wide, social circle many have Covid or are isolating. All of them went to a football event. I dread to think what will happen when 80,000 get inside Old Trafford.

My boy cancelled his planned birthday celebration on Thursday night as he didn't want to be responsible for people having to isolate etc.


----------



## FrankCrank (24 Jul 2021)

Mrs Crank has set me a heinous task for this morning - cleaning the mozzie nets on the downstairs windows. This one is on a par with cleaning the electric fans - both chores I hate. Oh well, a 3 egg omelette ought to give me some power


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2021)

Morning. Up early as usual so watching the cycling. I think I’ll have a lazy day.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2021)

Typical, Geraint Thomas down yet again!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2021)

33 degrees plus high humidity and the small matter of a climb up Mount Fuji!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2021)

Morning all.
Totally knackered..........i may well go back to bed shortly.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2021)

Morning. Even with the windows open i was too hot to I got fell out of bed .

Much cooler here today by the looks of it and quite dull and Gray as well.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2021)

Good morning. Geez it was hot in the middle of the night. Opened the curtains and a slight breeze appeared so I got back to sleep for a while. Dull, overcast and cool at the moment.

This evening is the club open TT. I'm responsible for signage so I'm off to litter the local highways with cycle event signs. It's always best to volunteer to help with these things to avoid competing. I have a ridden three TT10s...........the pain level is almost exquisitely delicious. Note "almost" - TT riding is unbelievably painful in my book.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, cool and grey again today.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks, car insurance renewal arrived this morning, its gone up by sixty quid,  looks like I've got a job to do later, I detest this routine.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2021)

What lovely smooth roads in Japan.


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Was an exhibition sport in the Olympic Games from 1948 to 1968.




I always had problems tiddling my winks


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> There is. Here's a little story for you all. I know we don't do politics etc. but think this is interesting. Remember my lad was going to a particular pub for the Euro final? Long story but they ended up going elsewhere. The original pub had all its tables full by 10.30am!!! 😳
> 
> My son knows ten people who went to this pub. All now have Covid. He says amongst his, wide, social circle many have Covid or are isolating. All of them went to a football event. I dread to think what will happen when 80,000 get inside Old Trafford.
> 
> My boy cancelled his planned birthday celebration on Thursday night as he didn't want to be responsible for people having to isolate etc.


Fair play to him for doing that. He'll have another chance next year.

Just one thing I can't work out...
What's the connection with bad weather?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Typical, Geraint Thomas down yet again!


Does he have a beard?


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Had some rain and wind overnight but it seems to have passed for the time being. No thunder and lightning that was forecast.
It's just dull and grey out there on Dartmoor this morning - typical Dartmoor weather.
Might head down to Teignmouth, or thereabouts, this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Fair play to him for doing that. He'll have another chance next year.
> 
> Just one thing I can't work out...
> What's the connection with bad weather?


You said "There's worse to come"

It was my little joke about Covid......


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You said "There's worse to come"
> 
> It was my little joke about Covid......


Nothing to do with waking up earlier than usual then.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2021)

As I said, I was up at 0500.
0700 I was totally knackered and went back to bed.
Slept solid till 10.00.
Still feel knackered


----------



## postman (24 Jul 2021)

Is it Sunday asking for a friend.It's because I have done the ironing,which is normally a Sunday lunchtime task.Nowt to do now,weeding was done yesterday,Looks like since Miss P moved out some of the washing was done Friday.Looking at the line there will be only four things to iron tomorrow,what an exciting life I lead.It's a little cooler with a cool breeze and grey skies.Latte next item on the agenda then nothing planned.Lovely.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2021)

Looks like it's going to rain here can't say I am sorry.

Mr WD is looking at Tv's. I am zoning out ignoring  him now as my brain hurts from all "It's got this and that " And I have no idea what any of it means.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like it's going to rain here can't say I am sorry.
> 
> Mr WD is looking at Tv's. I am zoning out ignoring  him now as my brain hurts from all "It's got this and that " And I have no idea what any of it means.


You could always ask what he means.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> As I said, I was up at 0500.
> 0700 I was totally knackered and went back to bed.
> Slept solid till 10.00.
> Still feel knackered


Maybe there was something in the water. Other than you and the ducks!

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like it's going to rain here can't say I am sorry.
> 
> Mr WD is looking at Tv's. I am zoning out ignoring  him now as my brain hurts from all "It's got this and that " And I have no idea what any of it means.



I looked at TV's a little while back.  Most of them seem to be like little computers.  Our Toshiba is about ten years old and still going strong.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jul 2021)

Watched the men’s RR*, done the cleaning, sun has come out. Will go for a potter then watch today’s stage of the Tour de Wallonie.
*Glad to see rim brakes prominent on the podium


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Watched the men’s RR*, done the cleaning, sun has come out. Will go for a potter then watch today’s stage of the Tour de Wallonie.
> *Glad to see rim brakes prominent on the podium


I've got a mixture on my bikes. To be honest, apart from disc brakes maybe being a fraction more powerful, I still think rim brakes are less faff. Much easier to see at a glance when they are worn and I find them easier to change and no worries about ever having to bleed them either.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like it's going to rain here can't say I am sorry.
> 
> Mr WD is looking at Tv's. I am zoning out ignoring  him now as my brain hurts from all "It's got this and that " And I have no idea what any of it means.


One word of advice. Don't let Mr WD be seduced by promises of "internet ready" TVs. The processors are so slow it would be quicker to write this on a postcard and send it to you.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2021)

So much for "_Stay out of Retirement Thread to avoid pro cycling spoilers..._" - I put the BBC news on to catch up on the latest global disasters and within 2 seconds they had blabbed the result... No hint of a warning, just a picture of the winner and being told what an exciting race it was - harumph! 

I'll have to avoid this thread, the other pro cycling threads, _AND _the news each day until I have caught up on the previous 24 hours!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got a mixture on my bikes. To be honest, apart from disc brakes maybe being a fraction more powerful, I still think rim brakes are less faff. Much easier to see at a glance when they are worn and I find them easier to change and no worries about ever having to bleed them either.


Yep, I know what you mean but I still prefer discs as I feel I have a better degree of control, especially when cornering.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2021)

So have been bringing in the hay cutting the grass and harvesting the garlic. Really pleased with this year's crop as about 80% are the width of a tennis ball. Made some really big bulbs.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maybe there was something in the water. Other than you and the ducks!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks.
Not ill, just knackered.
Sat watching golf now.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> One word of advice. Don't let Mr WD be seduced by promises of "internet ready" TVs. The processors are so slow it would be quicker to write this on a postcard and send it to you.




Our last TV was 4K so we want something just as good if not better to be honest.

The ones we are looking at have Wi fi, and Netflix, Amazon, YouTube etc all built in as well as Alexa.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Our last TV was 4K so we want something just as good if not better to be honest.
> 
> The ones we are looking at have Wi fi, and Netflix, Amazon, YouTube etc all built in as well as Alexa.


Shame you're so far away. I have a spare 40" Sony LCD smart tv in the bottom of my wardrobe


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Our last TV was 4K so we want something just as good if not better to be honest.
> 
> The ones we are looking at have Wi fi, and Netflix, Amazon, YouTube etc all built in as well as Alexa.


Yes, we have this sort of thing built-in as well. All works very nicely. There are some though, like ours, which suggest you can surf the web, email etc. Ours has proved painfully slow for that.

We have an LG which has proved great value so far. We also bought an LG sound bar which hugely improved the sound.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, we have this sort of thing built-in as well. All works very nicely. There are some though, like ours, which suggest you can surf the web, email etc. Ours has proved painfully slow for that.
> 
> We have an LG which has proved great value so far. We also bought an LG sound bar which hugely improved the sound.




We have looked At the LG ones as well. They have good feed backs on them.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Our last TV was 4K so we want something just as good if not better to be honest.
> 
> The ones we are looking at have Wi fi, and Netflix, Amazon, YouTube etc all built in as well as *Alexa*.


Built in camera and listening device!


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2021)

A stroll around Bonehill Rock Tor, then lunch in the 15th century 'Old Inn' At Widecombe in the Moor.
Steak & Stilton pie was good. Dartmoor Jail Ale was up to standard.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Built in camera and listening device!


Most people are already carrying those about with them these days!

Some scary stuff being revealed recently by the _Guardian _about '*Pegasus*'...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2021)

And add newspaper websites to the list of places doing sports spoilers... The Guardian had the cycling results plastered all over their home page. It is quite ironic that I went there to read about '_Zero click spyware_' and got '_Zero click spoilers_'!


----------



## 12boy (24 Jul 2021)

Our sky is grey and hazy but it is not clouds or humidity. It is smoke. The only air pollution we get here is from the summer forest fires, some from hundreds of miles away. In a few it's walk the dog and then a ride. There will undoubtedly be green beans, a few snow peas yet, a tomato and a zucchini to be picked later. Also Swiss Chard. Maybe some cukes. If I get bored I will change a tire on the Bromptie when it is 32C this afternoon.
On a more positive note Mrs 12's lung tap seems to have helped a bit. The new chemo begins on Monday and hopefully it will kick the pleural cavity fluid issue in the hiney.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jul 2021)

An enjoyable little Midlothian loop this afternoon, 19°, very pleasant.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Our last TV was 4K so we want something just as good if not better to be honest.
> 
> The ones we are looking at have Wi fi, and Netflix, Amazon, YouTube etc all built in as well as Alexa.



Don't know if you have selected a potential supplier, but, I have found Richer Sounds to be excellent (I have no connection to them, other as a customer). Their prices are competitive, and, they offer (free) extended warranty, upto six years.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Don't know if you have selected a potential supplier, but, I have found Richer Sounds to be excellent (I have no connection to them, other as a customer). Their prices are competitive, and, they offer (free) extended warranty, upto six years.




Not found one yet. Just browsing. Migjt wait for the sales not that I am a tight arse you understand.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2021)

Pardon my language, but... _OFFS!!!! _

I just paid £29.99 to renew my subscription to Eurosport so I could watch uninterrupted coverage of the cycling events (and selected others) at the Olympics.

I navigate to the men's road race... The full 6+ hour race coverage is there. Great, I'll listen to the intro then wind through to when it starts to hot up. Random mechanics wandering about. The sound of a car passing in the distance... No commentary. The commentators must be off having a coffee... Wind forward an hour nope. 3 hours nope.

Search online - Eurosport commentaries today have been absent, delayed, in the wrong language, several languages at once, crackly or even for the wrong sports!!! 

I search for a highlights show, find one covering events so far, and discover that it starts with _*SPOILER*_ pictures of the gold medal winners in each event!!!

Just great...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2021)

I just picked a random sport's on demand stream to see if it had commentary... Volleyball. The match seems to have finished, and a commentator is speaking... in English! And suddenly it goes to an interview with Lizzie Deignan to talk about her chances of going for gold in the women's RR - Ha ha - what are the chances of me stumbling onto that!

It looks like Eurosport are capable of getting an undistorted English commentary on air, in time with pictures, as long as somebody remembers to press the right buttons at the right times...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2021)

And now... A highlights show dedicated to the men's RR has _finally _appeared. In English!

Hoo-bloody-ray!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2021)

While I am moaning about Eurosport...

Adverts are back! They had stopped putting ads on during my previous subscription but this highlights show has them. It is annoying having to skip them, but it also means that the 57 minute programme probably only has 40 minutes of coverage.

And after 15 minutes of coverage of a 6+ hour event...

Right, I am actually _ANGRY _now. The coverage has jumped from a breakaway with 90 kms left in the race, to just 14 kms left, no description whatsoever what happened in between, the eventual winners are clear, and we have gone to another effing adbreak...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2021)

Ok, silver and bronze were a surprise!

Now I have to find a recording somewhere that shows _HOW _that all actually happened... (Isn't that what a highlights show is supposed to actually do? )


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Shame you're so far away. I have a spare 40" Sony LCD smart tv in the bottom of my wardrobe


Is that for the benefit of the residents of Narnia?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just picked a random sport's on demand stream to see if it had commentary... Volleyball. The match seems to have finished, and a commentator is speaking... in English! And suddenly it goes to an interview with Lizzie Deignan to talk about her chances of going for gold in the women's RR - Ha ha - what are the chances of me stumbling onto that!
> 
> It looks like Eurosport are capable of getting an undistorted English commentary on air, in time with pictures, as long as somebody remembers to press the right buttons at the right times...


GCN+ have sporadic commentary issues too. Today as the men’s rr approached the final few k the commentary suddenly switched from English/Scottish to Australian .
It was ok this afternoon though for the Tour de Wallonie. Matt Stephens having a busy day, with Brian Smith for the Olympics and Maggie Backstedt for Wallonie. Both pairings equally agreeable


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> GCN+ have sporadic commentary issues too. Today as the men’s rr approached the final few k the commentary suddenly switched from English/Scottish to Australian .
> It was ok this afternoon though for the Tour de Wallonie. Matt Stephens having a busy day, with Brian Smith for the Olympics and Maggie Backstedt for Wallonie. Both pairings equally agreeable


I need to stop skim reading. I thought Maggie Smith was commentating.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I need to stop skim reading. I thought Maggie Smith was commentating.


On reflection I don’t know if I should have written his name as Maggy 🇸🇪


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jul 2021)

Just reading a Philippa Gregory novel published in 2016, set in the Tudor times of the 16th century. She writes some prophetic words about the English royal family


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
I lost the battle of the Duvet earlier this morning so I’ve been up and about. Coffee is brewing and all is peaceful outside. 
Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks


----------



## Paulus (25 Jul 2021)

Good morning all fellow peeps. 
I had an early night last night. What a load of shite on the telly, so had the radio on and drifted away. 
Now got the the womens RR on .

MrsP is out for lunch later so it's me and the dog, and maybe a pint or three in the Mitre on the way home from walkies
.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, bright and sunny here. Watching the women’s RR. Lizzie Deignan appears to be wearing football socks 
Will watch the finish then head out for a ride with Mrs F.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

I haven't got a TV......
Off out and about this morning - haven't decided where yet; that's MrsDs job, I just go where I'm told. 
Sunday lunch booked at the Star Inn.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2021)

Morning gang. A bright and sunny day is In store for us today. 

Stay safe folks


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 Jul 2021)

Morning all 😀


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2021)

Morning. Stuffing cereal down my face after a 47 mile spin. It felt close to my limit these days. I think my days of 50 plus miles are maybe over as the old legs were weary and the back was grumbling. Not a bad morning though and the sun broke through for a while before disappearing again. Few others out and about.


----------



## GM (25 Jul 2021)

Morning all... Feels like winter has arrived here, missing my 30 degrees already. Just done 30 minutes spinning around Lake Garda in the man cave

Have a good day folks!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2021)

21 deg for us here. Perfect weather not too hot.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2021)

Watched the Cycling and then went for a walk with Mrs Tenkaykev. 7 Km, the rain held off but it is really very humid out there. This afternoon I'm going to attempt to make a chain whip from odd bits that are lying about in the shed. I've fount a YouTube clip from GCN and it looks quite straightforward. ( though my next post might be me relating how I got on in A+E ) 😁


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2021)

Family gathering this morning.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2021)

I quite like this sign at the pub's bar....


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Family gathering this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 600852


You are not by chance a professional photographer are you


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You are not by chance a professional photographer are you



No, picture taken with my phone.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jul 2021)

Good afternoon all.
The dark clouds are coming from the south, and the thunder is rumbling. 
After bimble and an ale or three at the Mitre I was going to settle down and watch the 100 cricket, which is cricket but not as we know it. It's pouring down at Lords which is more or less 8 miles due south from Barnet 🌩


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> No, picture taken with my phone.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 600880



I remember them,  Our first phone, on a party line,  we've updated since.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good afternoon all.
> The dark clouds are coming from the south, and the thunder is rumbling.
> After bimble and an ale or three at the Mitre I was going to settle down and watch the 100 cricket, which is cricket but not as we know it. It's pouring down at Lords which is more or less 8 miles due south from Barnet 🌩


We has got hot hot up here.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2021)

I think I will enjoy this


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2021)

Bright sunshine and scorchio here now


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bright sunshine and scorchio here now


Here as well.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jul 2021)

Back from 52 miles wandering about in East Lothian with Mrs F. Mostly sunny, temp high teens. Picnic lunch in a field near Haddington.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jul 2021)

The sky looking south at the moment.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Stuffing cereal down my face after a 47 mile spin. It felt close to my limit these days. I think my days of 50 plus miles are maybe over as the old legs were weary and the back was grumbling.


With respect, I suspect that you are _WRONG_... 

I reckon that you are significantly fitter than me and I can still manage hilly 100+ mile rides. The difference is that I don't get up before I've gone to bed and rush out the door while it is still dark every day to do them... 

If I did a 50 plus mile ride one day, I'd take it easy the next day. If I did 100+ miles, I would take it easy for half a week!

You need a rest now and then. Have a few easy days and you'd soon be chomping at the bit again.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> With respect, I reckon that you are _WRONG_...
> 
> I reckon that you are significantly fitter than me and I can still manage hilly 100+ mile rides. The difference is that I don't get up before I've gone to bed and rush out the door while it is still dark every day to do them...
> 
> ...


Getting up and out before you've gone would be a neat trick.

You're not afraid of the dark, are you?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Getting up and out before you've gone would be a neat trick.


A reference to the _Four Yorkshiremen_ sketch!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2021)

Well, may I be first to wish all oldies a very good morning.
Slept heavy last night. The heat did keep waking me up but I got back into a heavy sleep.
Aldi dash at 0750.
Son and girlfriend are coming this afternoon. Staying at least 1 night, maybe 2. He can eat for England so I must stock up .
I will get a walk in this morning before it gets to warm.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jul 2021)

Good morning all. 
A warm, sticky start to the day here. 
All the usual things to do today, dog walking, domestics, and a ride out on the bike later.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2021)

Coooeee. A very misty start here. I can't see the hills at all.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Nice and bright out there. 
We shall be hitching up and towing to the north coast of Cornwall in a couple of hours time for a week off grid, overlooking the Atlantic.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2021)

Morning. Just a short walk today. Bit fresher yet I still seemed to be sweating. 

Not sure what you would describe my breakfast as this morning. Supermarket are short of stuff so it's made by Weetabix but looks like hula hoops


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> With respect, I suspect that you are _WRONG_...
> 
> I reckon that you are significantly fitter than me and I can still manage hilly 100+ mile rides. The difference is that I don't get up before I've gone to bed and rush out the door while it is still dark every day to do them...
> 
> ...




I suspect that Mo being Mo knows better than anyone else what she is able to do. .

I also suspect that Mo isn't bothered about doing high mileage anymore. Mo would rather walk and that's excellent exercise as well.

I would do the same if I could. However it's a bit dangerous walking down the A470 in Wales as there are no footpaths, so being hit by tourists is almost a certainty


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2021)

Mo's body is well and truly fecked!  Years of being bothered with a dodgy back and eventually diagnosed with herniated discs, bad smash on the bike which really hurt and two bad bouts of sciatica down each leg have left me with legs that really don't want to work these days, so afraid the advice of just having a few days rest makes no bleeding difference. I am struggling on hills with an 11-34 cassette now that I breezed up 6 or 7 years ago with an 11-28 the decline has been so quick.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeee. A very misty start here. I can't see the hills at all.
> 
> Stay safe peeps.


Maybe when you crawl from underneath the duvet you will be able to see them


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Mo's body is well and truly fecked!  Years of being bothered with a dodgy back and eventually diagnosed with herniated discs, bad smash on the bike which really hurt and two bad bouts of sciatica down each leg have left me with legs that really don't want to work these days, so afraid the advice of just having a few days rest makes no bleeding difference. I am struggling on hills with an 11-34 cassette now that I breezed up 6 or 7 years ago with an 11-28 the decline has been so quick.


I still have the body of a 24 year old*




*I'm hoping they don't dig my patio up.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Just a short walk today. Bit fresher yet I still seemed to be sweating.
> 
> Not sure what you would describe my breakfast as this morning. Supermarket are short of stuff so it's made by Weetabix but looks like hula hoops


It will be the new one......weetahoops.
Or it could be hoolabix


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Mo's body is well and truly fecked!  Years of being bothered with a dodgy back and eventually diagnosed with herniated discs, bad smash on the bike which really hurt and two bad bouts of sciatica down each leg have left me with legs that really don't want to work these days, so afraid the advice of just having a few days rest makes no bleeding difference. I am struggling on hills with an 11-34 cassette now that I breezed up 6 or 7 years ago with an 11-28 the decline has been so quick.


Not nice is it Mo.
18 months ago I was enjoying a 30 miler. Next day I couldn't on the bike and not been back on since.
When we were young we thought we could live forever. Aging is a b*stard.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It will be the new one......weetahoops.
> Or it could be hoolabix


Lol. It's this.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe when you crawl from underneath the duvet you will be able to see them



Shut up you


----------



## Sterlo (26 Jul 2021)

Morning All. Bit depressed, did some bike fettling yesterday, first time since the accident, changed the tyres as it still had the winter ones on from early March. No other issues so tried to go for a little pootle, but only managed the end of the street before the pain in my arm made me turn back, felt every bump and couldn't grip the bars properly. Looks like my cycling days maybe numbered or at least delayed even longer.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Morning All. Bit depressed, did some bike fettling yesterday, first time since the accident, changed the tyres as it still had the winter ones on from early March. No other issues so tried to go for a little pootle, but only managed the end of the street before the pain in my arm made me turn back, felt every bump and couldn't grip the bars properly. Looks like my cycling days maybe numbered or at least delayed even longer.


How long has it been? Have you a choice of bike? Just wondered as when I sprained my wrist at the start of the year I actually found flat bars hurt worse than road bars.


----------



## Sterlo (26 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> How long has it been? Have you a choice of bike? Just wondered as when I sprained my wrist at the start of the year I actually found flat bars hurt worse than road bars.


It's been over 4 months now, approaching 5. It's a road bike, I do have a hybrid but I hate it, too heavy and cumbersome. I know it's going to take time but I was hoping for something by now but as I said, the pain was extremely uncomfortable, glad I hadn't planned on doing anything longer, it was just a quick trial after the fettling.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2021)

Sterlo said:


> It's been over 4 months now, approaching 5. It's a road bike, I do have a hybrid but I hate it, too heavy and cumbersome. I know it's going to take time but I was hoping for something by now but as I said, the pain was extremely uncomfortable, glad I hadn't planned on doing anything longer, it was just a quick trial after the fettling.


Might be worth trying the hybrid even for a few weeks? Maybe you could take more of your weight on the other arm using it just until the bad arm gets stronger. Were you nervous? I know my first little ride after my collar bone was plated I was physically shaking!


----------



## Sterlo (26 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Might be worth trying the hybrid even for a few weeks? Maybe you could take more of your weight on the other arm using it just until the bad arm gets stronger. Were you nervous? I know my first little ride after my collar bone was plated I was physically shaking!


Might be worth a go with the hybrid, will need some work on it, I haven't been on it for 2 years, was considering selling it. Not nervous at all, quite excited to get on it, probably means I'm more disappointed it didn't work out.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, bright and sunny again. Just been watching the men’s mtb . I’m starting to think that the Olympics organisers have got something against the Dutch cycling team !


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, bright and sunny again. Just been watching the men’s mtb . I’m starting to think that the Olympics organisers have got something against the Dutch cycling team !


Looks like there's a new sport too.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Shut up you


Ive heard that phrase already this morning. Can't think who it was.
Oh yes, it was MrsD


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Mo's body is well and truly fecked!  Years of being bothered with a dodgy back and eventually diagnosed with herniated discs, bad smash on the bike which really hurt and two bad bouts of sciatica down each leg have left me with legs that really don't want to work these days, so afraid the advice of just having a few days rest makes no bleeding difference. I am struggling on hills with an 11-34 cassette now that I breezed up 6 or 7 years ago with an 11-28 the decline has been so quick.


Ouch - my apologies... You are clearly doing what you do _DESPITE_ your body rather than _BECAUSE_ of it! 

My back and neck are stiff and sore, but not actually painful. I wouldn't be able to do what I do with _THOSE_ injuries!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2021)

I have bimbled. Contrary to one person who said the reason my battery might be dead is through lack of use. I don't want to name names of course (Mo) who is without doubt a witch pure and simple


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have bimbled. Contrary to one person who said the reason my battery might be dead is through lack of use. I don't want to name names of course (Mo) who is without doubt a witch pure and simple
> 
> View attachment 601038
> 
> ...


Well done. Looks lovely down there today.

There is a change on the way with a few clouds in the distance and becoming very sultry so I also bimbled before it breaks down. 

Just short of 20 miles which felt plenty in the heat. Quite a few others out and about too. 

Better go and get freshened up and I suspect if is going to stay so warm I might be tempted just to stick the jim jams on and chill.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2021)

@Mo1959 - that neighbour of yours who suggested that eating live frogs would cure your bad back... 



Metro report said:


> _'A Chinese man found to have a 3in worm in his brain had been eating live frogs as his neighbour told him that they would cure his bad back. He was given a CT scan at Shanghai First People's Hospital after having epileptic fits, which ended after the parasite's removal.'_



_*DON'T LISTEN TO HIM!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2021)

The Eagle has landed in Cornwall.....





I have landed in the pub


----------



## 12boy (26 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Mo's body is well and truly fecked!  Years of being bothered with a dodgy back and eventually diagnosed with herniated discs, bad smash on the bike which really hurt and two bad bouts of sciatica down each leg have left me with legs that really don't want to work these days, so afraid the advice of just having a few days rest makes no bleeding difference. I am struggling on hills with an 11-34 cassette now that I breezed up 6 or 7 years ago with an 11-28 the decline has been so quick.
> 
> My neighbor and I were chatting a few years ago about how we could not do what we could 10 years ago
> and I realized in 10 years we would be whining about how we couldn't do what we can now. Oh, and in this country hickey ain't a sport. It is the bruise that results from sucking hard on someone else in the throes of passion, pretended or real.
> ...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jul 2021)

Been for a potter on my mtb, very warm, 23°. Starting to cloud over now, a met office warning of thunderstorms developing.


----------



## pawl (26 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> I still have the body of a 24 year old*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Think ihave the body of a 24year old It’s the bit above the shoulders the brain and the bits below my waist my legs that disagree with me


----------



## 12boy (26 Jul 2021)

I have the heart of a 20 yr old...I got it at Walmart.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jul 2021)

I connected our new all electric cooker earlier on but couldn't get one of the two ovens to work. I asked my wife to have a go and she had it working within a couple of minutes. You can tell who does the cooking in our house hey ? 
I stick to the DIY and she , preparing meals, I think. I must say she is a good cook and she can cook the French way too.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> I connected our new all electric cooker earlier on but couldn't get one of the two ovens to work. I asked my wife to have a go and she had it working within a couple of minutes. You can tell who does the cooking in our house hey ?
> I stick to the DIY and she , preparing meals, I think. I must say she is a good cook and she can cook the French way too.


Is the cooker still working?


----------



## gavroche (26 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is the cooker still working?


Of course.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Of course.


Nothing gone "bang".


----------



## gavroche (26 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Nothing gone "bang".


Only the clock goes "bleep".


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Only the clock goes "bleep".


"Bleeping clock"!

Should it be bleeping, and can you stop it?


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2021)

We've been down the club tonight, I won five quid, we got home to find we'd won ten quid each on the Peoples Post Code lottery.


----------



## rustybolts (26 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> We've been down the club tonight, I won five quid, we got home to find we'd won ten quid each on the Peoples Post Code lottery.


Drinks are in order so !


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2021)

Mo, were you to blame?


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mo, were you to blame?
> View attachment 601144


Not me this time…..more FlickoftheElbow’s territory


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2021)

Morning all.
Big day today........OUR 53RD WEDDING ANNIVERSARY  plus a .
Plan is (son & girlfriend are staying over)
● 0800 I will mow the lawns before the rain comes.
●go for a 2 mile walk
●1200....taxi to La Boheme (nice French restaurant). There will be 8 of us so it will put a dent in my wallet**
●everyone coming back here
I may get rat a*sed
**this is my cunning plan as we will get brownie points while spending the 'kids' inheritance .


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Big day today........OUR 53RD WEDDING ANNIVERSARY  plus a .
> Plan is (son & girlfriend are staying over)
> ● 0800 I will mow the lawns before the rain comes.
> ...


Wonderful❤️❤️😎😎
Congratulations to you both 👍👍👍


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Big day today........OUR 53RD WEDDING ANNIVERSARY  plus a .
> Plan is (son & girlfriend are staying over)
> ● 0800 I will mow the lawns before the rain comes.
> ...



Congratulations, well done.


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Big day today........OUR 53RD WEDDING ANNIVERSARY  plus a .
> Plan is (son & girlfriend are staying over)
> ● 0800 I will mow the lawns before the rain comes.
> ...




Happy anniversary to you both Dave.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2021)

Morning. Much duller herw today..can't say I am unhappy about that though

We may have rain at some point today. We so need it. The stream has stopped running completely now


Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Congrats @Dave7 
The forecast rain didn't happen overnight and today's looking better than they said yesterday.
Off for a bit of shopping in Bude first thing, then we'll take doggie to the beach.


----------



## GM (27 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Big day today........OUR 53RD WEDDING ANNIVERSARY  plus a .
> Plan is (son & girlfriend are staying over)
> ● 0800 I will mow the lawns before the rain comes.
> ...



Happy anniversary to both of you, enjoy your meal  🍾


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, a bit dull here today.
Many congratulations Mr & Mrs @Dave7 , enjoy your day 🥂


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not me this time…..more FlickoftheElbow’s territory


Didn’t notice a thing . Apparently it was centred around Penicuik, only 5 miles away.


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks,
An exciting day lies ahead ( although autocarrot originally suggested “ exiting” 😮 ) Blue bin, veg box, organised walk, trip to Decathlon to collect a new 9 speed cassette, and a detour to “ The Cat “🍺
The overnight rain has left the lavender looking lush and smelling divine.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## gavroche (27 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Big day today........OUR 53RD WEDDING ANNIVERSARY  plus a .
> Plan is (son & girlfriend are staying over)
> ● 0800 I will mow the lawns before the rain comes.
> ...


Congratulations to you both and Bon appetit. 🍾 🍸


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2021)

@Dave7 Congrats to you and Mrs Dave. Enjoy your day.

I have bimbled as the weather is due to break down later and we might have rain by afternoon. Just took the hybrid. Stopped for a seat on a bench on the outskirts of the village I grew up in.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2021)

Well, I have mowed the lawns . Just finished as it started to rain......2 hours earlier than forecast which means I won't get my planned walk in.
Happy to get the lawns done as 5 warm days with rain will soon make it over grown.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2021)

It's supposed to be raining here right now and will stop Thursday but so far they have told lies. Dull and overcast but no rain


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jul 2021)

My plans for the day have been put on hold. We've ordered a new Turbo Trainer to replace the Elite Novo Smart. It's coming via DX deliveries and the tracking Email says " Scanned one item onto delivery vehicle " that was in Westbury at about 02:30. There's no further update and there's no text messaging or App to track progress. 
That will be my next project, setting up the new turbo, it's supposed to be silent ( apart from the drive train ) 
Fingers crossed 🤞that it arrives early -ish, I've got my heart set on the Pub 🍺


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> My plans for the day have been put on hold. We've ordered a new Turbo Trainer to replace the Elite Novo Smart. It's coming via DX deliveries and the tracking Email says " Scanned one item onto delivery vehicle " that was in Westbury at about 02:30. There's no further update and there's no text messaging or App to track progress.
> That will be my next project, setting up the new turbo, it's supposed to be silent ( apart from the drive train )
> Fingers crossed 🤞that it arrives early -ish, I've got my heart set on the Pub 🍺


I had a look at it on a YouTube review yesterday. Nice piece of kit. Sadly, I detest indoor cycling but it looks good if you enjoy it.


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Big day today........OUR 53RD WEDDING ANNIVERSARY  plus a .
> Plan is (son & girlfriend are staying over)
> ● 0800 I will mow the lawns before the rain comes.
> ...






Congratulations.to both of you.Have a great day


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's supposed to be raining here right now and will stop Thursday but so far they have told lies. Dull and overcast but no rain



When it starts raining here depends on which weather forecast I read, according to the BBC it should be raining now, it isn't, but its very dark, according to the XC weather forecast its due at one.


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2021)

Morning It rained here at about six Didn’t last long


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2021)

Must be a farmers joke. He's put a herd of dairy cattle in the field where the chemical waste point is.
Had to push my way through a bunch of Daisy Moos to empty our bog.


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2021)

Think I tweaked a bicep during this mornings workout. Not killing me, but I know about it.

More work on the garage today, and give Mrs D's car a clean. Then its mqybe 1 more clean before her new one arrives.


----------



## rustybolts (27 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Big day today........OUR 53RD WEDDING ANNIVERSARY  plus a .
> Plan is (son & girlfriend are staying over)
> ● 0800 I will mow the lawns before the rain comes.
> ...


Have a brilliant day Dave


----------



## rustybolts (27 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not me this time…..more FlickoftheElbow’s territory


Mo , you make the earth move for me !


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2021)

@Dave7, for the pair of you today*

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_surYSjPZQA



*You'll probably see this tomorrow, not today, by which time it'll be yesterday which has gone.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, for the pair of you today*
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow
> 
> ...



Many thanks.
Thanks to everyone for the messages which are much appreciated.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2021)

Taxi due on 20 minutes. Just time to slide a malt whisky down my neck


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2021)

I can hear spits a d spots of rain.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2021)

This on a library computer!!


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2021)

Good afternoon all.
Very humid here, the clouds are building so we might get the odd shower this afternoon. 
No cycling today, but I am planning a ride out tomorrow after the TT has been on the telly. 
Chicken fajitas for tea tonight, I put a bit extra chilli sauce on mine, MrsP likes hers quite mild.


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I can hear spits a d spots of rain.



Its rained here, and now the suns out, it rained whilst I was out, I repeated last weeks cycle ride but did it in the car and spent an hour in Whitemores Antiques having a look round and a coffee. Our sheets are still on the line,I'm going to check them in a minute to see how wet they are.


----------



## 12boy (27 Jul 2021)

Congratulations to you and Mrs Dave 7.
Still smokier here than the hubs of hell. Coupled with 38C temps not the for best outdoor activity. I will go to therapy in a bit for my dislocated finger and walk the pooch first. I have some non-Deet bug spray I will try out. 
Be well and safe.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 601200
> 
> This on a library computer!!


NSFL ?


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2021)

Had a drive out to Bude LIDL to pick a few things up, them took doggie for a walk.
Tried Boscastle for lunch, but it was absolutely rammed, so went on to the Old Wainhouse Corner Inn. The Rosie's 'Pig' is definitely a sleeping cider.
Back to the van for a siesta.......


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> NSFL ?


I don't know!
I never clicked on it, so don't know what it's for.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Its rained here, and now the suns out, it rained whilst I was out, *I repeated last weeks cycle ride but did it in the car* and spent an hour in Whitemores Antiques having a look round and a coffee. Our sheets are still on the line,I'm going to check them in a minute to see how wet they are.


I hope you had strava turned off.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

Blimey, I just heard a bang - a thunderstorm had blown in without me noticing. (The curtains are closed in this room.) I went out into the kitchen to check and it was so dark in there that I had to switch the light on to see where I was going!

The rain was torrential for a few minutes with a torrent of water gushing out of my neighbour's dodgy guttering. Why they don't get that fixed, I'll never understand - their wall is now soaked by the overflow. The pointing isn't good either so they will be getting damp problems from it, if they haven't already...


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey, I just heard a bang - a thunderstorm had blown in without me noticing. (The curtains are closed in this room.) I went out into the kitchen to check and it was so dark in there that I had to switch the light on to see where I was going!
> 
> The rain was torrential for a few minutes with a torrent of water gushing out of my neighbour's dodgy guttering. Why they don't get that fixed, I'll never understand - their wall is now soaked by the overflow. The pointing isn't good either so they will be getting damp problems from it, if they haven't already...


A bit of rain here, last five minutes, but no thunder.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2021)

Just spent over an hour trying to sort out my mobile phone problem.

My account had the wrong phone and also said I was not the bill payer. Finally sorted it out
I now have 10gb of data per month. Unlimited texts and calls for £13 per month instead of PAY go for £10 0er month with 250mb of data. It's a win win for me. And I am now down as the bill payer so have full access to my account


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> A bit of rain here, last five minutes, but no thunder.


It's blown over here and the wind is in your direction so see if you get it in 20 minutes or so?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> ...instead of PAY go for £10 0er month with 250mb of data


Blimey - that's a lot to pay for only 1/32 of one byte!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey - that's a lot to pay for only 1/32 of one byte!




Yep. I have had it for the last.5 years. I don't use it much to he honest, but it's nice to have the extra


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey - that's a lot to pay for only 1/32 of one byte!




When I went with them for my broadband 18 months ago they did give me an extra 5gb each month for nothing, so that was somethng I suppose


----------



## Sterlo (27 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Had a drive out to Bude LIDL to pick a few things up, them took doggie for a walk.
> Tried Boscastle for lunch, but it was absolutely rammed, so went on to the Old Wainhouse Corner Inn. The Rosie's 'Pig' is definitely a sleeping cider.
> Back to the van for a siesta.......


Love Boscastle, one of my favourite places in the country


----------



## gavroche (27 Jul 2021)

Went for a ride at lunch time and was caught by a heavy downpour 5 miles away from home. Got very wet but carried on with my ride, although I cut it a bit shorter, only 22 miles.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2021)

It's gone dark and the rain is here again
Heavier this time. It might stay a while


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> I hope you had strava turned off.



I don't do strava


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's gone dark and the rain is here again
> Heavier this time. It might stay a while



We had a major thunderstorm this afternoon, torrential rain for about an hour but not a lot of thunder and lightning.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just spent over an hour trying to sort out my mobile phone problem.
> 
> My account had the wrong phone and also said I was not the bill payer. Finally sorted it out
> I now have 10gb of data per month. Unlimited texts and calls for £13 per month instead of PAY go for £10 0er month with 250mb of data. It's a win win for me. And I am now down as the bill payer so have full access to my account



Always worth checking, even with current provider, when Contract ends. Have just renewed SIM only Contract for Mrs @BoldonLad, £8.50/month, unlimited minutes, 5000 texts, 10GB of Data. That is with Tesco/O2. Last year she (well I) was paying £9 for less minutes and data, with same provider.


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> We had a major thunderstorm this afternoon, torrential rain for about an hour but not a lot of thunder and lightning.


It’s been raining on and off since midday.It’s chucking it down at the moment No thunder though


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Always worth checking, even with current provider, when Contract ends. Have just renewed SIM only Contract for Mrs @BoldonLad, £8.50/month, unlimited minutes, 5000 texts, 10GB of Data. That is with Tesco/O2. Last year she (well I) was paying £9 for less minutes and data, with same provider.




Mine ended a long time ago m the plan I had was ending so I had to change it..didbt get a bad deal though.


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Love Boscastle, one of my favourite places in the country




I seem to remember visiting a weird museum in Boscastle Think it was about the occult or weird local legends


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> I seem to remember visiting a weird museum in Boscastle Think it was about the occult or weird local legends



I think it was a witches museum, its been a long time since I was there, I seem to remember we had to hurry the museum visit or we would have missed our coach.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't do strava


Not even as a means of recording your own rides?

Never bothered with it myself as it's all club cyclists near me, and I thought I didn't quite meet their requirements. Ride at my own speed, and not into club kit. 

I wasn't good enough for the local running club because I didn't bother pre-run or post-run exercises. Just turn up and run.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It's blown over here and the wind is in your direction so see if you get it in 20 minutes or so?


We got the rain on the hour, for less than 10 minutes, but that were it.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey - that's a lot to pay for only 1/32 of one byte!


EE are tight that way.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> EE are tight that way.


Hence their nickname - _EE-bah-gum_!


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not even as a means of recording your own rides?
> 
> Never bothered with it myself as it's all club cyclists near me, and I thought I didn't quite meet their requirements. Ride at my own speed, and not into club kit.
> 
> I wasn't good enough for the local running club because I didn't bother pre-run or post-run exercises. Just turn up and run.



I don't have a GPS device on the bike, all I have is a basic computer, I've been riding the local lanes since the mid 1980's so I don't need a GPS device for navigating, if I want to record a ride I have Ride with GPS on the phone, I have a folder full of routes on my desktop and will record a ride if I've come up with a different route.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't have a GPS device on the bike, all I have is a basic computer, I've been riding the local lanes since the mid 1980's so I don't need a GPS device for navigating, if I want to record a ride I have Ride with GPS on the phone, I have a folder full of routes on my desktop and will record a ride if I've come up with a different route.


Thought your route descriptions were well organized. Which is what made me think of strava. That and one of Mo's recent ride being flagged.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2021)

Torrential rain now along with thunder and lightning and I have heard the air ambulance is up……rather them than me!


----------



## gavroche (27 Jul 2021)

Going to Yorkshire tomorrow to visit my wife's sister who has MS. I think a call to the bike shop in Settle is also on the cards afterwards. Only going for the day, back in the evening.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Going to Yorkshire tomorrow to visit my wife's sister who has MS. I think a call to the bike shop in Settle is also on the cards afterwards. Only going for the day, back in the evening.


Look out for Ye Olde Naked Man... (@numbnuts is up there on holiday)

Only joking - it's a cafe across from the bike shop! (The bike shop actually has its own cafe too.)


----------



## gavroche (27 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Look out for Ye Olde Naked Man... (@numbnuts is up there on holiday)
> 
> Only joking - it's a cafe across from the bike shop! (The bike shop actually has its own cafe too.)
> 
> View attachment 601263


Thanks for that but we know the area well and have been there many times. My wife originates from nearby.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Thanks for that but we know the area well and have been there many times. My wife originates from nearby.


In that case, have you ever tackled the climbs eastwards from Settle, Langcliffe, or Stainforth?


----------



## gavroche (27 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> In that case, have you ever tackled the climbs eastwards from Settle, Langcliffe, or Stainforth?


No but I heard it is a tough one and many cyclists walk it.  Honestly , I don't think I will ever attempt it as I don't want a heart attack.


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2021)

From my Facebook page tonight, Lol


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> No but I heard it is a tough one and many cyclists walk it.  Honestly , I don't think I will ever attempt it as I don't want a heart attack.


They are tough, especially the one straight out of Settle!







The road looks steep in the picture, but it is actually steeper than it looks there. The name of the road is a bit of a giveaway!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2021)

Ooya bugger that was a bit close!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jul 2021)

Have now finished Philippa Gregory’s Three Sisters, Three Queens. Quite enjoyed it. Much of it set in Linlithgow. Famous not just for its royal Palace, also the fictional birthplace of Scotty from Star Trek. Also the site of the World’s first assassination of a country’s head of government by firearm. (Earl Moray, Regent of Scotland, 1570).
Have now started the latest Rebus instalment, Song for Dark Times.
Touch wood, no thunder as yet.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooya bugger that was a bit close!


Stay off your roof, sleep on the sofa.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Stay off your roof, sleep on the sofa.


I survived. Lol.

Dry at the moment but not sure for how long. No doubt if I go for a walk it will come on. 

The excitement for today is it’s blue bin day.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2021)

Good day folk.
Won't bore you with details but we enjoyed a nice anniversary day & meal.
Came back to ours but people didn't want to leave......I went to bed at 12.30 and left them to it.
At one point we had torrential rain with hail, also thunder and lightning.
I really thought "well, at least I will sleep till 0930.......nope, woke at 0630 which is bl**dy annoying.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2021)

Good morning all. 'Tis cool and cloudy and we've had overnight rain, the allotment really does need it - for one thing all my water butts are empty and I've been carrying 30-40 litres from the well to my glasshouse for the tomatoes and peppers every day! I have been AWOL though reading as I didn't really feel I had much to say. Don't know why. All is good.

Congratulations to Mr and Mrs @Dave7 - 53 years is fantastic.

Our American friends have cancelled their planned September visit due to Covid. I'm not surprised and think it just took a long time to decide because they didn't want to cancel. We've cancelled the planned trip to Cornwall to meet up with them. They've now asked if we could meet them in Bulgaria in October. Bulgaria? Really? That's red list for us and surely you'd be safer in the UK than Bulgaria? We're not going. On a brighter note we've booked an Airbnb with another couple for mid-September. Richmond, Yorkshire. Wonderful area. @classic33 - advance warning for you.  I'm going to see if I can sneak my bike into the car boot. 

It's Wednesday. Heading out for a gravel ride. I need to pack sandwiches as cafes are a rare encounter on these rides. I've eight miles of towpath to ride to get to the meet point. After rain it could be muddy. Meet at 9.00 at Bridge 64, makes a change from a pub car park. 

Have a good day.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2021)

Morning. Dull and rainy here. We had some rain overnight but not a huge amount. Might be drizzly for most of the day I suspect. 

Have a good one peeps


----------



## Drago (28 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (28 Jul 2021)

Good morning all fellow peeps. 
It looks grey with threatening clouds, so I think we may be in for some of the wet stuff 

I think I have been bitten by some small bitey thing on my big toe. It is swollen, so is my instep and it is painful to walk on it. Anti histamines have been taken for breakfast, I have checked on the doctors website and the first appointment is the 20th of August. I may have to pester them on the telephone at 8.30 when the scurgery opens.

A poor nights sleep, a car alarm kept going off about 2 am, then awoke in a panic after a dream as the funeral directors were taking my bikes from the shed as my wife had sold the house and we were moving?? Strange.  I feel like I have a hangover even though I haven't touched a drop for a few days.

Hopefully a bimble to the local grocers for some fresh fruit later on after a walk/limp around the fields with the dog.

Not a great start to the day


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2021)

Bugger!! It's raining. Do I put on winter boots and risk looking a prat all day? Sneak in the bedroom and root around for my summer overshoes while waking Mrs P? Or get wet feet?

Opinions on a postcard please......................


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bugger!! It's raining. Do I put on winter boots and risk looking a prat all day? Sneak in the bedroom and root around for my summer overshoes while waking Mrs P? Or get wet feet?
> 
> Opinions on a postcard please......................


Do Not wake Mrs P ...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, a damp 15° here. I think the transition to autumn has started. Some acers and birches have started to turn, there’s ripening raspberries in the hedgerows, clusters of rowan berries and blackberries starting to develop.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Nice and sunny this morning. A bit breezy, but that's only to be expected considering how close to the cliff top we are are.






Off to explore the old Poundstock Guildhouse this morning and then on to find a lunch stop.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Nice and sunny this morning. A bit breezy, but that's only to be expected considering how close to the cliff top we are are.
> 
> ...


I've been at Widemouth Bay when we had a holiday in Bude many years ago.


As I suspected would happen, I set out dry and the rain waited until I was nearly at the furthest point from home and came on heavy. It then had the cheek to ease off approaching home. Soaked so change of clothes required.

Going to be a day of heavy showers I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've been at Widemouth Bay when we had a holiday in Bude many years ago.
> 
> 
> As I suspected would happen, I set out dry and the rain waited until I was nearly at the furthest point from home and came on heavy. It then had the cheek to ease off approaching home. Soaked so change of clothes required.
> ...




Well done Mo


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2021)

Heavy downpours then it stops here. I think that's what we can expect for most of the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2021)

I have stuck the mens time trial on iplayer so I can multitask. Lol


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2021)

Well done that man.........better not say who it is for Colin's benefit.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2021)

Been back to bed for 2 hours and slept well. Feeling good now.
Strange......at 0630 I could not sleep so got up......60 minutes later I slept like a baby.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, a damp 15° here. I think the transition to autumn has started. Some acers and birches have started to turn, there’s ripening raspberries in the hedgerows, clusters of rowan berries and blackberries starting to develop.



It feels like autumn already, though I hope not, I've got summer flowers setting seed already and autumn flowers in flower, one of my buddleia is still only in bud, the other one is in full flower. I think the plants are confused.


----------



## jongooligan (28 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> It feels like autumn already, though I hope not, I've got summer flowers setting seed already and autumn flowers in flower, one of my buddleja is still only in bud, the other one is in full flower. I think the plants are confused.



Same here @dave r . Buddleia and phlox only just started to flower, honeysuckle and lavender all done. In the wildflower patch the cornflowers are done but the poppies have only just got going.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2021)

There has def been a sharp drop in the temperature here as well. Oh well, I suppose it was nice while it lasted.

Some news stories say we can expect temperatures of 40 deg C within the next 10 years 

Apparently it is 15 deg here at the moment


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Some news stories say we can expect temperatures of 40 deg C within the next 10 years


Jeez. I hope not. I will need to get a house on the coast for some sea breeze if that's the case.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez. I hope not. I will need to get a house on the coast for some sea breeze if that's the case.



I suspect a house on the coast could be a bad idea in the future, you won't need a car you'll need a boat.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks,
Turbo trainer arrived in time to get our planned trip to Decathlon and the Barking Cat. I’ve just finished reading “ The Salt Path” an account of a couple who lose everything and decide to walk the SWCP together. it was incredibly poignant in places as well as inspirational and uplifting, I had a tear in my eye on a couple of occasions. The latest Rebus novel is next on my list, I usually read in bed but found The Salt Path kept me reading and I finished it in a couple of days.
Take care folks ☀️⛈👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I suspect a house on the coast could be a bad idea in the future, you won't need a car you'll need a boat.


I’ve worked it out that I only need to live to 250 or thereabouts and I’ll have a desirable sea side residence 😁


----------



## Paulus (28 Jul 2021)

I managed to get an appointment at the Doc's. I have an attack of gout First time for everything I suppose.
I am in the process of a few lifestyle changes, looks like I may have to be pretty serious about it.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Look out for Ye Olde Naked Man... (@numbnuts is up there on holiday)
> 
> Only joking - it's a cafe across from the bike shop! (The bike shop actually has its own cafe too.)
> 
> View attachment 601263


 
Down in the New Forest there is a tree called The Naked Man
It was used to hang people many years ago here is what it looks like today.
I've been meaning to go and have a look and take some photos of me and the tree “naked man”
There are various stories that tell how the stump ended up being called the "Naked Man", for example: one man waiting to be hung was supposed to have been struck by lightning which removed all his clothes. A more likely explanation is that the shattered trunk and two outstretched branches of the tree resembled a man.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jul 2021)

Just finished watching the tt’s from earlier, most entertaining


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2021)

Foolish as it may seem, I have put some washing put on the line. Ever the optimist that's me.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2021)

We have serious thunder and lightning.
I enjoy it. For some reason MrsD doesn't.
As I type, heavy rain started.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We have serious thunder and lightning.
> I enjoy it. For some reason MrsD doesn't.
> As I type, heavy rain started.




I love to see and hear thunder and lightning.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done that man.........better not say who it is for Colin's benefit.


Thanks!

I'm not as bothered about the TTs but I will catch up on them later and it is nicer not to know the results in advance.


numbnuts said:


> Down in the New Forest there is a tree called The Naked Man
> It was used to hang people many years ago here is what it looks like today.
> I've been meaning to go and have a look and take some photos of me and the tree “naked man”
> There are various stories that tell how the stump ended up being called the "Naked Man", for example: *one man waiting to be hung was supposed to have been struck by lightning which removed all his clothes*. A more likely explanation is that the shattered trunk and two outstretched branches of the tree resembled a man.
> View attachment 601321


There was a thunderstorm near my sister's house in Coventry a few years back which led to this...



Coventry Telegraph article said:


> _LIGHTNING survivor Peter McCamphill’s brush with death is to be highlighted in a TV special.
> 
> Peter was struck by a 20,000 volt lightning bolt when he was walking through Crampers Field Park in Coundon, Coventry, three years ago.
> 
> ...


A very lucky lad to survive _that_!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2021)

Unexpected deflationary issues have curtailed today's ride. I think I need better glasses to find the obvious hole when the wheel is put underwater............Mrs P is out and I have cleaned the bath. 🤫


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I love to see and hear thunder and lightning.


I'm ok if it's around a mile away. Any closer and I have to admit I find it a bit frightening. There was a report on the news the other night of a strike that set fire to a property and adjoining one! 

When I popped out to bring the bin in there is a pleasant breeze but there's also some very dark clouds. Not sure I want to be soaked twice in one day so I might just chill. Loving the cooler temperature and feeling so much more comfortable.


----------



## postman (28 Jul 2021)

We have thunder and rain the garden is loving it.Not sure about the heating engineer who is stood on the sloping roof next door pointing a hole from which a pipe is sticking out of.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Foolish as it may seem, I have put some washing put on the line. Ever the optimist that's me.



Our washing is in the back bedroom on the clothes horse, we are having sunshine and showers this afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We have serious thunder and lightning.
> I enjoy it. For some reason MrsD doesn't.
> *As I type, heavy rain started*.


Have you tried stopping typing?


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2021)

I've been sorting out my car insurance this morning, my renewal quote from Hasting Direct was over £400 for my little Suzuki Swift, a visit to Money Supermarket brought up a Hastings Essentials quote of £235 for almost identical insurance, a 40 minute phone call to Hastings Direct and they matched the lower quote, so its a result and I'm £8 quid a month better off.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve worked it out that I only need to live to 250 or thereabouts and I’ll have a desirable sea side residence 😁


According to the doom merchants, I should have a desirable residence with a mooring in 50 years time. 
@Mo1959 we're currently in the Widemouth Manor Hotel having luncheon. 
The Rogan Josh was very good.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been sorting out my car insurance this morning, my renewal quote from Hasting Direct was over £400 for my little Suzuki Swift, a visit to Money Supermarket brought up a Hastings Essentials quote of £235 for almost identical insurance, a 40 minute phone call to Hastings Direct and they matched the lower quote, so its a result and I'm £8 quid a month better off.


I've used Hastings Direct for house insurance for three years. Very impressed with the service and cover. Bikes at full replacement cost is really is important. For the last three years the premium has increased by £8-10 which I think is very reasonable so I don't bother to look around.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've used Hastings Direct for house insurance for three years. Very impressed with the service and cover. Bikes at full replacement cost is really is important. For the last three years the premium has increased by £8-10 which I think is very reasonable so I don't bother to look around.


Never insured my bikes or my contents for years. Wonder how much I've saved. Not be saying that if it all goes pear shaped one day. Lol.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Never insured my bikes or my contents for years. Wonder how much I've saved. Not be saying that if it all goes pear shaped one day. Lol.


I wonder about the details of these policies... 

If they specify that the bike needs to be locked using a gold standard lock to an immovable object, then that isn't going to help when you and your mates lock your bikes together at the cafe stop using a lightweight cable lock! (Who carries heavy D-locks on long and/or fast rides?)


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I wonder about the details of these policies...
> 
> If they specify that the bike needs to be locked using a gold standard lock to an immovable object, then that isn't going to help when you and your mates lock your bikes together at the cafe stop using a lightweight cable lock! (Who carries heavy D-locks on long and/or fast rides?)



I've got a silver rated chain lock in the shed, it rarely gets used, the damn thing weighs almost as much as my bike. I usually use a small cable lock.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've used Hastings Direct for house insurance for three years. Very impressed with the service and cover. Bikes at full replacement cost is really is important. For the last three years the premium has increased by £8-10 which I think is very reasonable so I don't bother to look around.



I had a small rise last year, about a fiver, so I wasn't to bothered, this year however it had gone up about £60 and that was too much, I've got a 10 year old car that I don't use much so I wasn't going to pay that much extra.


----------



## 12boy (28 Jul 2021)

At 7:30 am with the stinkbutt dog at Yesness pond 3/4 mile south of my place. Fish n Game is saying if the temps don't drop the trouts in the pond won't survive. Two pelicans cruising and some split tailed gulls we don't often see here. The pic is bad but shows 1 of 2. I'll clean up my breakfast mess, use my Arkansas brush, and head out for a spin. Why an Arkansas brush? Because if they had been invented elsewhere they would be called teethbrush.
Be well and safe


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I wonder about the details of these policies...
> 
> If they specify that the bike needs to be locked using a gold standard lock to an immovable object, then that isn't going to help when you and your mates lock your bikes together at the cafe stop using a lightweight cable lock! (Who carries heavy D-locks on long and/or fast rides?)


I've a Gold Standard lock, but the cable isn't even Bronze. But I'd be covered because of the lock meeting the requirements.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I love to see and hear thunder and lightning.



We have the rain, thunder and lightening now.

Good timing, I have just returned everything to the garden shed, after emptying it to move it (ably assisted/supervised by Mrs @BoldonLad).


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jul 2021)

Managed to avoid the forecast showers and downpours this afternoon for a couple of hours ride, looked like I was going to get a soaking more than once but the worst it got was a few minutes of smirr at one point.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I've got a silver rated chain lock in the shed, it rarely gets used, the damn thing weighs almost as much as my bike. I usually use a small cable lock.



I keep getting adverts for the Litelok on my Facebook page, whether its any good or not I've no idea.

https://www.litelok.com/?fbclid=IwAR2eZ4kKpvvfumt3CedRA8FhPN7XhSuIbjOg2afuFEYDQUw_lsfyHcaS_9A


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I've got a silver rated chain lock in the shed, it rarely gets used, the damn thing weighs almost as much as my bike. I usually use a small cable lock.


Yes, and I bet the insurance company rep would do a '_sharp intake of breath'_ and shake his/her head if you tried claiming for a bike stolen when using the cable lock! 

I use this at the shops, but I am _*NOT *_going to drag it over the Pennine hills on my serious rides...!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been sorting out my car insurance this morning, my renewal quote from Hasting Direct was over £400 for my little Suzuki Swift, a visit to Money Supermarket brought up a Hastings Essentials quote of £235 for almost identical insurance, a 40 minute phone call to Hastings Direct and they matched the lower quote, so its a result and I'm £8 quid a month better off.




Mine was £120 for my Suzuki from Lloyds.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2021)

Well amazingly enough i managed to get all my washing dry. Hoorah. 

And it's raining again here but I don't care now.

I have been pottering around and doing a bit of crafting as well.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mine was £120 for my Suzuki from Lloyds.



Well done, I wouldn't get anywhere near that.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2021)

Poundstock Guildhouse built around 1550 and still in use today.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I wonder about the details of these policies...
> 
> If they specify that the bike needs to be locked using a gold standard lock to an immovable object, then that isn't going to help when you and your mates lock your bikes together at the cafe stop using a lightweight cable lock! (Who carries heavy D-locks on long and/or fast rides?)


They don't specify locks. From what I've read it's only the so-called cycle insurance specialist companies who do this.

My insurers require the bike to be locked to something immovable. The lock type isn't specified. That's all. I never leave my bikes out of sight so a cafe lock is adequate. In the garage they are always secured with D-locks, heavy cables and wall mounted/bolted rings etc. This isn't an insurance requirement, it's a Paul requirement as I hate the thought of my bikes being stolen.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> This isn't an insurance requirement, it's a Paul requirement as *I hate the thought of my bikes being stolen*.


It happened to me as a 13 year old. My bike disappeared from a school bike rack, back in the days when few kids got a lift to school!

I think I probably had it locked with a little chain and combination lock but it was over half a century ago, so I can't actually remember. [Weird thing memory though - I _CAN _remember that the frame number of the bike was 4867715!!! ]

I was gutted, but at least the insurance coughed up. Foolishly, I spent the money on hifi gear rather than a replacement bike. I didn't get another bike until 20 years later.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Well done, I wouldn't get anywhere near that.




I was really surprised that I got such a good deal we well. although I must admit I have never paid more than £200 ever for my car insurance


----------



## pawl (28 Jul 2021)

We’re just in the middle of the second thunderstorm of the afternoon


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> We’re just in the middle of the second thunderstorm of the afternoon



I've just been out to the shed in bright sunshine, but its piddling down at the same time.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jul 2021)

Well, back from Yorkshire but we didn't go to Settle as the weather was too bad: thunder and rain, so we came straight home. Maybe next time.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Well, back from Yorkshire but we didn't go to Settle as the weather was too bad: thunder and rain, so we came straight home. Maybe next time.


You'll be coming back!!


----------



## 12boy (28 Jul 2021)

It is 35 C with an air advisory from the smoke. It was only 30C when I finished my ride at 11 am, and I won't mind some cooler weather, no sirree! Mrs 12 gathered eniugh strength to go blow $90 at the little speciality grocery a few miles away from our place. Good to see her off her butt, and interested in something. 
Got a whole roasted chicken, three giant slabs of quiche, crackers, Pueblo red chile cheddar, Green chile Monterrey jack, handmade local ice cream, big chunks of a flourless choc cake and a German choc also, and a sodie pop. We will eat tge chicken tonight with fresh peas from our garden, local carrots, a thin spaghetti with butter, pepper and Parmesan. And cake, natch!.
Be well and safe...I will think of you all as I lay around tonight groaning and massaging my distended belly.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> It is 35 C with an air advisory from the smoke. It was only 30C when I finished my ride at 11 am, and I won't mind some cooler weather, no sirree! Mrs 12 gathered eniugh strength to go blow $90 at the little speciality grocery a few miles away from our place. Good to see her off her butt, and interested in something.
> Got a whole roasted chicken, three giant slabs of quiche, crackers, Pueblo red chile cheddar, Green chile Monterrey jack, handmade local ice cream, big chunks of a flourless choc cake and a German choc also, and a sodie pop. We will eat tge chicken tonight with fresh peas from our garden, local carrots, a thin spaghetti with butter, pepper and Parmesan. And cake, natch!.
> *Be well and safe...I will think of you all as I lay around tonight groaning and massaging my distended belly.*


Eat, drink and be merry for tomorrow you may regret over doing all the above.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2021)

Hello! It's cold, wet and very windy. I do not want to be awake so when I finish my brew I'll try to doze.

I have a feeling today might turn in to a slobbing around sort of day.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2021)

Hello all.
Yesterday was spent getting over Tuesday's anniversary bash. Have you noticed that, if you are not well, these get togethers are hard work .
I crashed out early last night and was up at 0500 this morning.
Got some washing in the dryer.
Washed some glasses.
About to put some 'light' washing in.
AND.......its due to rain all day


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Drago (29 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2021)

Coooeee. It's chilly here. 13 deg and dull and overcast. What a difference from a few days ago.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeee. It's chilly here. 13 deg and dull and overcast. What a difference from a few days ago.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



same here. We had a good summer, however, didn’t we?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> same here. We had a good summer, however, didn’t we?




August is supposed to be warm from the Middle of the month I think.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> August is supposed to be warm from the Middle of the month I think.



I do hope so. Daughter No4 has eventually found herself a man. My investment in cookery books for her, to improve her domestic prowess, finally paid off. He is an “outdoor type”. She has taken up: Camping; kayaking; paddle boarding; swimming; cycling; running; walking… they are due another camping trip towards end August. Don’t want anything to put a dampener on it


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Boscastle this morning. Will try to get there a bit earlier than the other day, as it was rammed at 12.30.
Looks like it might be a bit showery - I can see rain about 10 miles away at the moment. 
Might have lunch at Crackington Haven.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks,
Daughter and granddaughter are off to Camp Bestival at Lulworth today. I was looking at the lineup and among the acts I spotted “ Musical Youth “ , they didn’t look all that young in the accompanying photo 😁. It’s a great family oriented music festival, there’s a CBB’s tent and lot’s of stuff for children as well as adults. 
Hope the weather stays ok for them, it’s forecast to get a bit blowy later today.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> same here. We had a good summer, however, didn’t we?


Due to come back in August apparently


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Due to come back in August apparently



Thats not what my plants think.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2021)

Morning. Just a walk again. Got round dry this morning. I'm enjoying the drop in temperature. Nothing particularly exciting seen on the walk.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Jul 2021)

Morning all. Sun it shining and all is well in the world with me, no cycling unfortunately but a week doing sailing stuff.
Today = Off to the sailing club to assemble a new launching trolley, have a picnic and a quick glass of wine .
Friday = off to Huntingdon to pick up my new boat 😀
Saturday = Sell old boat .

I am exchanging this type of boat .






For this type of boat.





Sunday = First go in my new boat and help Mrs ex laser ( that’s her in the pink boat ), pack up her boat ready for the national championship, which runs from Wednesday to Friday at chelmarsh near bridgenorth.
Monday = Drive to Lymington with Mrs ex laser to pick up her new sail.
Tuesday afternoon = Drop off Mrs exlasers boat and book into B &B near Hampton loade.
Wednesday to Friday = Do some of my favourite things, watch sailing, eat fried food and tell tall tales while drinking too much wine 😂😂😀😀


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Just a walk again. Got round dry this morning. I'm enjoying the drop in temperature. Nothing particularly exciting seen on the walk.


No male streakers ?


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Jul 2021)

Dave 7 mind always seems to be thinking about the same thing 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all. Sun it shining and all is well in the world with me, no cycling unfortunately but a week doing sailing stuff.
> Today = Off to the sailing club to assemble a new launching trolley, have a picnic and a quick glass of wine .
> Friday = off to Huntingdon to pick up my new boat 😀
> Saturday = Sell old boat .
> ...


Just curious..........what do these things cost if you don't mind me asking? Looks fun but I'm scared of water. Lol


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, cloudy and cool here. More use of the GCN app planned this afternoon, the Tour de l’Ain.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2021)

Just made the caravan bedroom back into a living room whilst MrsD user the bathroom.
Spot of breakfast, then do the utilities and we will be off out.
Guy in the motorhome, opposite us, is going home today - long journey - Cornwall to Aberdeen!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I do hope so. Daughter No4 has eventually found herself a man. My investment in cookery books for her, to improve her domestic prowess, finally paid off. He is an “outdoor type”. *She has taken up: Camping; kayaking; paddle boarding; swimming; cycling; running; walking…* they are due another camping trip towards end August. Don’t want anything to put a dampener on it


That sounds like love to me.........well and truly smitten. 😍


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all. Sun it shining and all is well in the world with me, no cycling unfortunately but a week doing sailing stuff.
> Today = Off to the sailing club to assemble a new launching trolley, have a picnic and a quick glass of wine .
> Friday = off to Huntingdon to pick up my new boat 😀
> Saturday = Sell old boat .
> ...


I am worn out looking at your schedule.........enjoy, looks like an exciting week ahead.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just made the caravan bedroom back into a living room whilst MrsD user the bathroom.
> Spot of breakfast, then do the utilities and we will be off out.
> Guy in the motorhome, opposite us, is going home today - long journey - *Cornwall to Aberdeen!*


That must be two days, perhaps three, in a big vehicle like a motorhome??


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2021)

I slept for a full three hours. Slept not dozed. Feeling great and fully motivated. Slobbing has been cancelled. Doing has been added to my schedule. 😃

Next question. What shall I do? 😂

Loads of tiny things need sorting so I've made a list. It's so utterly mundane I won't bore you but here's a couple of the highlights:

Order garlic for autumn​Book smart meter installation​Find link for online NHS appointment​​


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just curious..........what do these things cost if you don't mind me asking? Looks fun but I'm scared of water. Lol


We had some friends you were into sailing, they said if you wanted an experience of it you were best to try standing under a cold shower whilst ripping up £20 notes 
Undaunted, we did try out dinghy sailing for a bit. We tried it first on a Neilsons multi activity holiday in the Med, and then a course at the Loch Ken sailing centre in Galloway, then more Neilsons type holidays in the Med. It was good fun but we never got sufficiently committed to buy a boat and enrol at one of the many local sailing clubs.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> That must be two days, perhaps three, in a big vehicle like a motorhome??


He did say he was stopping over on the way back.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I slept for a full three hours. Slept not dozed. Feeling great and fully motivated. Slobbing has been cancelled. Doing has been added to my schedule. 😃
> 
> Next question. What shall I do? 😂
> 
> ...


Do I understand correctly that YOU have to pay THEM to put a smart meter in ?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Do I understand correctly that YOU have to pay THEM to put a smart meter in ?


No it's free supply and installation. To date I've resisted as the first generation meters are/were far from perfect. If this proves to be a second generation I may go for it. I'm not sure.

The only benefit to me is I won't need to read the meter monthly. I mean talk about saving time in my busy life!! 😂 Plus we get a fancy device to show how much energy we're using........and that's going to do what for me?

If it was gas I'd jump at it. The gas meter is outside and in winter the display gets full of condensation. Reading that is a PIA.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No it's free supply and installation. To date I've resisted as the first generation meters are/were far from perfect. If this proves to be a second generation I may go for it. I'm not sure.
> 
> The only benefit to me is I won't need to read the meter monthly. I mean talk about saving time in my busy life!! 😂 Plus we get a fancy device to show how much energy we're using........and that's going to do what for me?
> 
> If it was gas I'd jump at it. The gas meter is outside and in winter the display gets full of condensation. Reading that is a PIA.



We recently had a Smart Meter installed (free), it was a condition of our current tariff. 

Like you, I have resisted, for several years, until, I was sure they were installing 2nd Generation Meters.

We have had it for about two months, so far, no problem.

We did get a little box of tricks to show us how much gas/electric we are using at any given time, or by day, or by week etc. The "engineer" who installed it was very enthusiastic about how we could use this to reduce our energy consumption. I did not have the heart to point out to him that, when Mrs @BoldonLad is wielding her 3kw hair dryer, the little box of tricks is not high on her list of considerations.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Meriden loop, 25 lumpy miles. a bit of a contrast to my last ride, last time out I was in shorts and a short sleeve top, this morning I needed a base layer, short sleeve and long sleeved tops and tights, a bright and sunny morning with a stiff cold breeze, the breeze combined with a lumpy route made for a slow hard morning, but it was good to get out and stretch the legs,


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No it's free supply and installation. To date I've resisted as the first generation meters are/were far from perfect. If this proves to be a second generation I may go for it. I'm not sure.
> 
> The only benefit to me is I won't need to read the meter monthly. I mean talk about saving time in my busy life!! 😂 Plus we get a fancy device to show how much energy we're using........and that's going to do what for me?
> 
> If it was gas I'd jump at it. The gas meter is outside and in winter the display gets full of condensation. Reading that is a PIA.


Likewise. Our gas meter is in the side garden and I have to get on my knees. As you say, a right pita.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I *did* *not have the heart to point out to him that, when Mrs @BoldonLad is wielding her 3kw hair dryer, the little box of tricks is not high on her list of considerations. *



Yep, sounds like my house. I've spent years explaining to Mrs P putting on a sweater is cheaper than whacking up the thermostat. This to a woman who has been known to put the thermostat in the cold porch to get the house warm! 

There are some areas of my life where I simply have to accept failure.


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Jul 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> I became a grandad at 10:47 this morning! Baby girl and mum are well... son is very happy!
> Counting down to our first visit.


First visit to son's to meet our grand-daughter!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> First visit to son's to meet our grand-daughter!


Not as cute as a kitten or puppy, but not bad!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2021)

Right @Dirk I am resurrecting an old debate..
For our anniversary someone had a proper Cornish tea sent to us. We are planning to eat it later.
Scones
Clotted cream
Jam
All the bits.so.........
What goes first ? Jam or cream ?
Everyone feel free to join in.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Right @Dirk I am resurrecting an old debate..
> For our anniversary someone had a proper Cornish tea sent to us. We are planning to eat it later.
> Scones
> Clotted cream
> ...



It doesn't matter which goes first, but I prefer Jam first.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Right @Dirk I am resurrecting an old debate..
> For our anniversary someone had a proper Cornish tea sent to us. We are planning to eat it later.
> Scones
> Clotted cream
> ...


Butter


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Right @Dirk I am resurrecting an old debate..
> For our anniversary someone had a proper Cornish tea sent to us. We are planning to eat it later.
> Scones
> Clotted cream
> ...


Just seems more logical to spread the jam all over first, then dod the cream on top


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2021)

My grandson Jake passed his driving test this morning on his second attempt. He is buzzing now.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2021)

I have been trying to get my smart meters fixed since last autumn! I have had 2 engineers round, without success. I have done battle with call centres. I have tried to give readings that I took myself, but was told that I couldn't because I had smart meters... Finally I got a message saying that I _should_ read my meters, so I did...

Then I got a message back saying that I should check because the gas reading looked _way _too high compared to the estimated readings they had been using. Yes, I had it right. Oh super, now I am waiting for a _HUGE _summer gas bill! 

If they do dump a huge bill on me I won't be able to afford to pay it, so they will have to spread it over a year or two.

Great... I splashed out on my Devon bike because I had calculated that I could just afford it with only 6 months to go to my state pension. It looks like I inadvertently spent my fuel money on it!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jul 2021)

Been out for 30 miles or so, very pleasant, mostly sunny, 16° or thereabouts. Still shorts and short sleeves for now.


----------



## gavroche (29 Jul 2021)

Bonjour les amis ( es) Been talking to my brother this morning who had a heart valve fixed a few weeks ago. He is 66 years old . H e saw his cardiologist this morning and pleased to say he is very happy with him. His heart is back to normal and he has stopped all his medication. 
Anyway, after having said all that, my brother informed me that his cardiologist told him that nobody, after the age of 60, should ride a bike alone, for obvious reasons. Have you ever been told that by your doctor/ cardiologist? 
I always ride alone and has never thought of the consequences really and intend to carry on.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> nobody, after the age of 60, should ride a bike alone, for obvious reasons. Have you ever been told that by your doctor/ cardiologist?
> I always ride alone and has never thought of the consequences really and intend to carry on.


What utter nonsense.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour les amis ( es) Been talking to my brother this morning who had a heart valve fixed a few weeks ago. He is 66 years old . H e saw his cardiologist this morning and pleased to say he is very happy with him. His heart is back to normal and he has stopped all his medication.
> Anyway, after having said all that, my brother informed me that his cardiologist told him that nobody, after the age of 60, should ride a bike alone, for obvious reasons. Have you ever been told that by your doctor/ cardiologist?
> I always ride alone and has never thought of the consequences really and intend to carry on.


That's utter tosh IMHO


----------



## pawl (29 Jul 2021)

I am very envious of you lot I have been stuck outside the LG H waiting for mrs p to complete her pre op assessment Said It would take two hours Should have been completed by 12 Now 14 25 Still waiting for bloods to be taken
At least she has a date for her op 10 Aug


----------



## 12boy (29 Jul 2021)

I never ride alone....the devil on my left shoulder keeps company with the angel on my right.
PaulSB, good your daughter found a squeeze. Life is too short to be lonely.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> PaulSB, good your daughter found a squeeze. Life is too short to be lonely.


It was @BoldonLad's daughter... (I thought that my memory was playing up again so I went back to check! )


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just seems more logical to spread the jam all over first, then dod the cream on top


Why?
The cream takes the place of butter, so logically goes on first.
However, they're weird in Cornwall.........


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> Why?
> The cream takes the place of butter, so logically goes on first.
> However, they're weird in Cornwall.........


Because you get end up getting cream in the jam in the jar?


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jul 2021)

Hello retirees, I am planning ahead to knock work on the head fully and have recently contacted HMRC about how to find my previous pensions from old jobs etc. Whilst I can do all the leg work a local high street pension/accountant/tax specialist can do it for three percent of the total. Anyone have any experience of these services? Worth it or not?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No male streakers ?


You weren't up there, were you?


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Hello retirees, I am planning ahead to knock work on the head fully and have recently contacted HMRC about how to find my previous pensions from old jobs etc. Whilst I can do all the leg work a local high street pension/accountant/tax specialist can do it for three percent of the total. Anyone have any experience of these services? Worth it or not?



No experience of using "private" or "commercial" Pension tracing services, but, they cannot really be "free", someone has to be paid.

There is a Government service https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-pension-tracing-service-website-launched, which I have used to trace a Pension belonging to my Brother-in-Law. The good news is, we did track down his "lost" Pension, the bad news is, it was only worth £6 per YEAR! 

Personally, I would give the Government website a shot first.

Enjoy your retirement (when it comes), best thing I ever did (well, Mrs @BoldonLad tells me it was second best thing, best thing was meeting her!)


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jul 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour les amis ( es) Been talking to my brother this morning who had a heart valve fixed a few weeks ago. He is 66 years old . H e saw his cardiologist this morning and pleased to say he is very happy with him. His heart is back to normal and he has stopped all his medication.
> Anyway, after having said all that, my brother informed me that his cardiologist told him that nobody, after the age of 60, should ride a bike alone, for obvious reasons. Have you ever been told that by your doctor/ cardiologist?
> I always ride alone and has never thought of the consequences really and intend to carry on.



I've never been told that, when I had my heart attack in 2016 I was out on my bike and got home under my own steam.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have been trying to get my smart meters fixed since last autumn! I have had 2 engineers round, without success. I have done battle with call centres. I have tried to give readings that I took myself, but was told that I couldn't because I had smart meters... Finally I got a message saying that I _should_ read my meters, so I did...
> 
> Then I got a message back saying that I should check because the gas reading looked _way _too high compared to the estimated readings they had been using. Yes, I had it right. Oh super, now I am waiting for a _HUGE _summer gas bill!
> 
> ...


They can't backdate any bill more than twelve months*.
And as they have been refusing to accept your readings, because they were using your non working smart meter and estimating your usage, as far as I'm aware, they are liable, not you.

*From the billing date on your next bill.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Anyway, after having said all that, my brother informed me that his cardiologist told him that nobody, after the age of 60, should ride a bike alone,


I would never go anywhere then!  Walk, jog and cycle alone at all times of the day, often with no phone or ID.


----------



## gavroche (29 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I would never go anywhere then!  Walk, jog and cycle alone at all times of the day, often with no phone or ID.


At least, I always have my phone and driving licence with me.


----------



## pawl (29 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just seems more logical to spread the jam all over first, then dod the cream on top




I never put butter on my toast before I cover it in (Guess what)) MARMITE


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am worn out looking at your schedule.........enjoy, looks like an exciting week ahead.


Cheers, the thing is in through its really just three busy days then three days watching other people exercise while eating fried food and drinking wine 😀


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Cheers, the thing is in through its really just three busy days then three days watching other people exercise while eating fried food and drinking wine 😀



Sounds good to me.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> They can't backdate any bill more than twelve months*.
> And as they have been refusing to accept your readings, because they were using your non working smart meter and estimating your usage, as far as I'm aware, they are liable, not you.
> 
> *From the billing date on your next bill.


I _am _rather peeved...

I think the reason for the excess reading is the way that the last winter lasted well into what should have spring so I had the heating on for longer. I still didn't go mad with it though - one room at 19 degrees and the rest of the house much cooler than that!

Fair enough that I pay for what I used, but I don't like the way this has been handled. And still no 3rd engineer visit planned. (The last engineer told me that they had run out of spares because of Covid problems in the supply chain.)


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You weren't up there, were you?


Not me.
I believe Mr Numbnuts was around at that time.


----------



## pawl (29 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour les amis ( es) Been talking to my brother this morning who had a heart valve fixed a few weeks ago. He is 66 years old . H e saw his cardiologist this morning and pleased to say he is very happy with him. His heart is back to normal and he has stopped all his medication.
> Anyway, after having said all that, my brother informed me that his cardiologist told him that nobody, after the age of 60, should ride a bike alone, for obvious reasons. Have you ever been told that by your doctor/ cardiologist?
> I always ride alone and has never thought of the consequences really and intend to carry on.





I had anAortic valve replaced five years ago The only restriction on cycling was for eleven weeks post op thar was to slow the sternum to heal as falling from the bike could cause problems with sternum parting.
apart from that no restrictions The consultant did say your never likely to be competitive enough to ride the TDF The only medication I take is Bisoprolal 1.5 mg a beta blocker which controls heart rate. I certainly can’t get my heart rate much above 140 bpm not that I want to.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> I had anAortic valve replaced five years ago The only restriction on cycling was for eleven weeks post op thar was to slow the sternum to heal as falling from the bike could cause problems with sternum parting.
> apart from that no restrictions The consultant did say your never likely to be competitive enough to ride the TDF The only medication I take is Bisoprolal 1.5 mg a beta blocker which controls heart rate. I certainly can’t get my heart rate much above 140 bpm not that I want to.



I wasn't allowed on the bike or in the car after my heart attack for 6 weeks, I'm on Bisoprolal, low dose aspirin and a statin


----------



## pawl (29 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I've never been told that, when I had my heart attack in 2016 I was out on my bike and got home under my own steam.




When I came off my bike and broke my collarbone The consultant asked what I was doing riding a bike at 77 Following health advice re the elderly keeping healthy.Didn’t go down to well.Must have upset him he found every excuse not to operate to not surviving the anaesthetic Never was operated on


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I would never go anywhere then!  Walk, jog and cycle alone at all times of the day, often with no phone or ID.


I rather suspect that you’ve got one of those “ Special Forces “ Tattoos with your blood type somewhere discrete Mo, Cos you is “ well ‘ard” 
😁


----------



## pawl (29 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I wasn't allowed on the bike or in the car after my heart attack for 6 weeks, I'm on Bisoprolal, low dose aspirin and a statin




I was giving a list of things I wasn’t allowed to do .Most of which I couldn’t do pre op


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just curious..........what do these things cost if you don't mind me asking? Looks fun but I'm scared of water. Lol


Its a bit asking how much do bikes cost, how long is a bit of string. 😂

My first boat( a laser ) cost me £450 twenty five years age and I sold it for the same price , after fifteen years.
These days , £500 to £700 would buy you a good starter boat. £1000 to £4000 will buy you a boat good enough to win races if you have the skill .
Buying new , most singlehanded classes are in the £6000 to £10000 range.

Most of the boats I’ve bought and sold in last 15 years have been in the £750 to £2000 range . The good thing about this price range is deprecation is very low so you can change classes and try different boats for very little money .
The new boat is only 18 months old so I have had to add four grand out of my redundancy money to my normal £2500 boat fund to buy it . Hell you only live once 😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> When I came off my bike and broke my collarbone The consultant asked what I was doing riding a bike at 77 Following health advice re the elderly keeping healthy.Didn’t go down to well.Must have upset him he found every excuse not to operate to not surviving the anaesthetic Never was operated on


Mine told me not to fall off again or he wouldn’t fix it again!


----------



## pawl (29 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Mine told me not to fall off again or he wouldn’t fix it again!




The only thing I got left with a bloody great lump on my shoulder Ruined my body beautiful carrrer in tatters


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just seems more logical to spread the jam all over first, then dod the cream on top


Sorry Mo but I go with Dirk on this one.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> The only thing I got left with a bloody great lump on my shoulder Ruined my body beautiful carrrer in tatters


Mine looks a bit lumpy.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> When I came off my bike and broke my collarbone The consultant asked what I was doing riding a bike at 77 Following health advice re the elderly keeping healthy.Didn’t go down to well.Must have upset him he found every excuse not to operate to not surviving the anaesthetic Never was operated on



This reminds me of an incident with Mrs @BoldonLad, about two years ago. Mrs @BoldonLad decided to paint the ceiling of one of the spare bedrooms. Instead of using the small stepladders, I purchased for that purpose, Mrs @BoldonLad used an old stool. Predictably, she fell off the stool and hurt her back and arm. She went to see her GP, who said "really, should you be painting a ceiling, at your age? (then 72)". Mrs @BoldonLad was not amused.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2021)

@Dirk Batten down the hatch. A storm approaching the south west!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2021)

Cream tea has been consumed.......along with some very nice Pinot Grigiot


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Jul 2021)

Mo 1959. Re being scared of water. 

Two of the guys i sail against cannot swim , that is definitely a lot braver than me .


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Mo 1959. Re being scared of water.
> 
> Two of the guys i sail against cannot swim , that is definitely a lot braver than me .


I can barely manage a width of breastroke and won’t go out of my depth. If I thought the buoyancy jackets definitely keep you afloat, I might be ok.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I can barely manage a width of breastroke and won’t go out of my depth. If I thought* the buoyancy jackets definitely keep you afloat, *I might be ok.



Many years ago, aged mid twenties, I had a work colleague who owned a small sailing dinghy (I think it was a Laser, but, not sure). At that time, I could not swim, but, I agreed to go out with him in the dinghy. The inevitable happened, we capsized half way across the harbour mouth, and, both ended up, in the water. Fortunately, I was wearing a buoyancy aid, and, it worked, hence, I am typing this  It was a very scary experience, I learned to swim very soon after that! I am still not a confident swimmer, but, I can swim.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I can barely manage a width of breastroke and won’t go out of my depth. If I thought the buoyancy jackets definitely keep you afloat, I might be ok.



Buoyancy aids definitely work 😀 These guys always wear wetsuits too because that adds even more buoyancy. 
What makes this story even better is that one of the guys is a qualified swimming instructor 😂😂


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Mine told me not to fall off again or he wouldn’t fix it again!


It's not as though you fall off on purpose.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Buoyancy aids definitely work 😀 These guys always wear wetsuits too because that adds even more buoyancy.
> What makes this story even better is that one of the guys is a qualified swimming instructor 😂😂


I am not a 'good' swimmer but can do ok breast stroke.
I have scuba dived in some strange places eg midnight in a quarry 15 metres deep (you can't get darker than that (......caves at 40 metres deep, inside wrecks at 30 metres etc.
However.......
Diving off Egypt in beautiful clear water I met a guy who "boasted" that he was a qualified instructor. He had done ALL his training in Egypt......never dived in the UK ......yet he was qualfied to go back to the UK and teach !!!!! Crazy.


----------



## 12boy (29 Jul 2021)

My ma threw me into a swim class aged 1 1/2 so I learned fairly young. However, at some unknown point I broke a collarbone and learned of this when I lost my student deferment and was told this would keep me from the Nam. I'd wrestled in high school, which is mostly upper body and had no problems other than I have not been able to do the crawl stroke very well. And my bad shoulder is an inch or so lower than the good one. Often wondered how things would have gone had I been drafted.
Be safe and well.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> My ma threw me into a swim class aged 1 1/2 so I learned fairly young. However, at some unknown point I broke a collarbone and learned of this when I lost my student deferment and was told this would keep me from the Nam. I'd wrestled in high school, which is mostly upper body and had no problems other than I have not been able to do the crawl stroke very well. And my bad shoulder is an inch or so lower than the good one. Often wondered how things would have gone had I been drafted.
> Be safe and well.


You were thrown in the pool!
Was it at least the shallow end.


----------



## rustybolts (29 Jul 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I do hope so. Daughter No4 has eventually found herself a man. My investment in cookery books for her, to improve her domestic prowess, finally paid off. He is an “outdoor type”. She has taken up: Camping; kayaking; paddle boarding; swimming; cycling; running; walking… they are due another camping trip towards end August. Don’t want anything to put a dampener on it


You should set up in business as a matchmaker !! and for a fee ( of course )


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> @Dirk Batten down the hatch. A storm approaching the south west!


It's building at the moment. Should be a paltry 50 mph wind in the early hours.
Call that a storm? Pah!! We had 80mph winds on Dartmoor at Christmas!
I took the sun canopy down earlier coz the flapping would prevent up sleeping tonight.
Moving on up the coast to Hartland tomorrow for a couple of days, and then back home on Monday.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour les amis ( es) Been talking to my brother this morning who had a heart valve fixed a few weeks ago. He is 66 years old . H e saw his cardiologist this morning and pleased to say he is very happy with him. His heart is back to normal and he has stopped all his medication.
> *Anyway, after having said all that, my brother informed me that his cardiologist told him that nobody, after the age of 60, should ride a bike alone, for obvious reasons. Have you ever been told that by your doctor/ cardiologist?*
> I always ride alone and has never thought of the consequences really and intend to carry on.


Cobblers. I've had a heart attack - rode home, then went to A&E - and a brain haemorrhage and never been told this.

Mrs P prefers me to ride with friends though.

After my heart attack I did ride by the regional specialist heart unit........that was on the Sunday. On the Tuesday I was delivered there by ambulance for a stent to be fitted.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Hello retirees, I am planning ahead to knock work on the head fully and have recently contacted HMRC about how to find my previous pensions from old jobs etc. Whilst I can do all the leg work a local high street pension/accountant/tax specialist can do it for three percent of the total. Anyone have any experience of these services? Worth it or not?


I've no experience of this but would suggest a good financial advisor is a sound investment.

3% of the total is open ended. You've no idea how much it will cost you.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2021)

It's been a very exciting but ultimately disappointing day...........

@12boy found my long lost daughter ....

only for my hopes to be dashed by @ColinJ


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's been a very exciting but ultimately disappointing day...........
> 
> @12boy found my long lost daughter ....
> 
> only for my hopes to be dashed by @ColinJ


Eh!


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2021)

Good morning Dave r.
Good sleep for me. Woke at 0500 as usual, went for a pee then, unusually, got back to sleep till 0630.
Steady rain here which is set in for the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2021)

Morning.. did not sleep well last night. Tossed and turned for most of it.

Off to Newtown this morning to do my good deed for the day.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Drago (30 Jul 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jul 2021)

Is it Easter already.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jul 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
It’s a bit blowy for the folks at Camp Bestival on the Dorset coast, daughter, granddaughter and friends pitched their tents yesterday.
We set up the new Turbo trainer yesterday, it’s practically silent compared to the “ Wheel On” one we were using, now we just need to sort out which app to go with it. Not a lot else planned for today, will go for a walk when the wind dies down.
Stay safe folks 👍🌩


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

Moving on in a couple of hours time back up into Devon



welsh dragon said:


> Morning.. did not sleep well last night. Tossed and turned for most of it.


Me too, but the tossing and turning was involuntary. 
The van was battered by 50 mph winds pretty much all night and it felt like we were in the van being towed a across a bumpy field at 20mph.
Not the windiest night we've had, by some margin, but certainly one of the roughest.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Is it Easter already.


You're clearly getting the hang of things round here.......😄


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jul 2021)

Is retirement what you all planned? I am saving for a narrow boat in three years and plan to live aboard, be self sufficient and trundle around the waterways of UK and have cycling adventures where I end up.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2021)

Good morning all.
I was awake at 2am for some reason, back to sleep by 5 though.
Sainsburys have delivered and now, after my cup of tea I will be out with the dog for a while.
The Gout affected toe is getting better with the help of the pills the Doc. prescribed, so I can walk a bit easier now and the pain is subsiding.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2021)

Good Morning everyone - he said in his best Hampshire accent. 

It's wet and windy. Today is supposed to be a walking day but last night it was decided to delay departure/decision till 1.00pm. I'm not hopeful.

As usual I have woken around 3.00am but the last two nights after a brew I've slept soundly for another 3-4 hours. Feeling wonderful. 

Dinner at a friend's house tonight. We have "tea" at home but go out to "dinner." 🤔

Very motivated today so must do my morning exercise routine and crack on. There a Lancashire phrase.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Is retirement what you all planned? I am saving for a narrow boat in three years and plan to live aboard, be self sufficient and trundle around the waterways of UK and have cycling adventures where I end up.


Yes. I planned for 60. The financial crash of 2008 wiped out that plan. The recovery improved things and then my wife was offered redundancy and one year tax free salary. That just tipped the balance to being able to afford a cautious retirement at 62 while we waited for my State Pension to kick in at 66.

Your plans sound very exciting.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Is retirement what you all planned? I am saving for a narrow boat in three years and plan to live aboard, be self sufficient and trundle around the waterways of UK and have cycling adventures where I end up.




With this lot, managing to get out of bed and finding there are no new aches and pains is a win win situation and it will be a good day. We don't want none of this exertion malarkey you speak of.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2021)

I am a lazy person by nature so just stopping work was all I wanted. As happy slobbing around doing nothing as I am out walking/jogging/cycling. Housework and other domestic stuff, not so much! 

I have had a 33 mile bimble this morning. It's a bit overcast but it stayed dry and no wind so quite pleasant.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jul 2021)

Good morning all, cloudy but dry here. A loop into some of the Bathgate Alps with Mrs F today.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Is retirement what you all planned?


First and foremost I was, and remain, just so relieved that I no longer had to go into work ever again. Having said that, what tentative plans I had for retirement have been so badly impacted by the epidemic that I don’t feel that I’ve yet started my retirement. I won’t be able to start it until the epidemic goes away.


----------



## carpiste (30 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Is retirement what you all planned? I am saving for a narrow boat in three years and plan to live aboard, be self sufficient and trundle around the waterways of UK and have cycling adventures where I end up.


Apart from a few health knock backs I love being retired! I finished 6 years ago now, aged 55. I usually (not this year) live half the year in the UK half in France. I go cycling, gigs, footy, fishing whenever I get the urge. I don`t have to really plan as such 
Financially I`m ok, though far from well off. I don`t spend a fortune on diesel to get me to work anymore, no more expensive lunches when I can make my own for pennies. The best thing is I only have to answer to Mrs C now and not her _*and*_ supervisors!
Life is good, in fact it`s never been better


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2021)

I know I am a soppy git where animals are concerned but I felt sorry for a little herd of cows this morning on my ride. A farmer and his sidekick were trying to herd them towards a trailer. Sidekick seemed to be standing doing nothing near the gate, while irate farmer zoomed around on his quad bike cursing and swearing so loudly I could hear him from a quarter of a mile away and sounded like he was close to giving himself a coronary. All he was doing was stressing the poor animals. If he had got his lazy arse off the quad bike and the pair of them had walked up quietly behind the cattle I'm sure they would have had more success.


----------



## mikeIow (30 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Is retirement what you all planned? I am saving for a narrow boat in three years and plan to live aboard, be self sufficient and trundle around the waterways of UK and have cycling adventures where I end up.


Yup….too many funerals attended about 3 years ago: rather focussed the mind. Always be faintly planning for it (taking an interest in pension plans and managing the funds from almost 20 years ago).

Stepped away at the end of April aged 56: a cheeky LEJoG to kick start the health drive with an adventure, couple of festivals done, easing into it nicely 🤪
As a couple of retired pals said….how on earth did I find time to work? 🤣


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Is retirement what you all planned? I am saving for a narrow boat in three years and plan to live aboard, be self sufficient and trundle around the waterways of UK and have cycling adventures where I end up.



Yes!, so far (ie 14 years into it).

The biggest surprise to me was, that despite a substantial fall in income (ie Pension income is about 1/3 or what I was earning), we get by perfectly well. I never realised that going to work was so expensive!

We retired at 60 (which at that time was state pension age for my wife).

We bought a Motorhome, and, spent 5-6 months of every year wandering around mainland Europe, taking our bicycles with us, of course.

Covid has put a stop to our wider wanderings, although, we have managed to wander a little, in the UK. Once Covid restrictions end, we intend to resume our European wanderings, but, thanks to Brexit, they will be curtailed, I suspect, to 90days in any 12 month period.


----------



## pawl (30 Jul 2021)

It’s raining raining in my heart Also outside


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## GM (30 Jul 2021)

Morning all...Looks like we're in for a wet day, so got out early before breakfast with Alan 🐶, still getting over the shock to the system! 




Oldhippy said:


> Is retirement what you all planned? I am saving for a narrow boat in three years and plan to live aboard, be self sufficient and trundle around the waterways of UK and have cycling adventures where I end up.



I'm a bit of a late comer to this retire lark. I have always been a workaholic but when I reached 68 I thought when I don't enjoy it anymore I'll stop, a couple of dodgy jobs and getting knocked for 8 grand tipped the balance 
Your plans sound exciting! 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2021)

Afternoon. I am back from an 85 mile drive to take grandson for his jab. 

Spits and spots here and there. The sky has gone a rather dark yucky colour and it looks like its going to hiss down with rain in the very near future


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2021)

The Eagle has landed again!





Back in North Devon near the Old Smithy Inn, Welcombe.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2021)

Dottie the Dog relaxing in the Old Smithy Inn.


----------



## carpiste (30 Jul 2021)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed again!
> View attachment 601697
> 
> 
> Back in North Devon near the Old Smithy Inn, Welcombe.


BBQ grills drying out in the cool breeze


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> BBQ grills drying out in the cool breeze


Nah ..... solar panel sucking up the photons.


----------



## 12boy (30 Jul 2021)

Finally got some rain and perhaps less smoke and a cooler day to boot. Great day for a ride and no watering of lawn nor garden etc needed.
Classic33, when a baby, maybe 20 inches long, is chucked into a pool, it is all deep.
Apologies to Boldonlad and PaulSB for my progeny confusion. 
As far as retiring goes I simply compared my net paycheck, after considering the costs of working with my net annuity with no work and they were the same. My wife's cancer treatment for the last 4 years has definitely limited our retirement plans, but on the other hand I get to spend time with her that would otherwise be spent at work, so retiring was certainly a good thing. I have travelled a lot for work and don't miss that much. Carpe diem.
Be well and safe......I have heard the theory, that due to vaccination refusal in the red states, the collective IQ in these United States will ultimately increase in a Darwinian kind of way.


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2021)

My spider plant is getting a bit out of hand, I recon a tidy up is called for.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> My spider plant is getting a bit out of hand, I recon a tidy up is called for.
> 
> 
> View attachment 601738


Very healthy looking specimen


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Very healthy looking specimen



It is, but I've discovered its pot bound so I'm going to have to find another pot for it.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon. I am back from an 85 mile drive to take grandson for his jab.
> 
> Spits and spots here and there. The sky has gone a rather dark yucky colour and it looks like its going to hiss down with rain in the very near future


Crikey grandma that is truly above and beyond........👏👏👏


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2021)

Mrs P has been proper poorly all day. In bed till 11ish and asleep on the couch most of the afternoon. We should be out to dinner but I've cancelled.

Our American friends are spitting feathers. Monday they take the difficult decision to cancel the September trip. Wednesday the UK announced no quarantine for the fully vaccinated. Though I gather the US authorities advise against travel to the UK.

Think I'll very quietly get a G&T while Mrs P sleeps.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Crikey grandma that is truly above and beyond........👏👏👏




Thank you sir. . Gran has always been the taxi as I was one of the few that drive and am available during the day.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I am a lazy person by nature so just stopping work was all I wanted. As happy slobbing around doing nothing as I am out walking/jogging/cycling. Housework and other domestic stuff, not so much!
> 
> I have had a 33 mile bimble this morning. It's a bit overcast but it stayed dry and no wind so quite pleasant.


Pretty impressive bimble for a self confessed lazy person !


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know I am a soppy git where animals are concerned but I felt sorry for a little herd of cows this morning on my ride. A farmer and his sidekick were trying to herd them towards a trailer. Sidekick seemed to be standing doing nothing near the gate, while irate farmer zoomed around on his quad bike cursing and swearing so loudly I could hear him from a quarter of a mile away and sounded like he was close to giving himself a coronary. All he was doing was stressing the poor animals. If he had got his lazy arse off the quad bike and the pair of them had walked up quietly behind the cattle I'm sure they would have had more success.


You could have offered to "guard the gate" for them.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Jul 2021)

Last few days have been taken up with moving 2 old shed using wheeled doleys and the building a new metal shed.

New metal seems seems to be made of razor blades - bed sheet is not spotted/streaked with blood

Also - instructions were totally pictures - no words - and very low quality print

hence not always clear exactly what was required - and especially what way round part X was supposed to be
Hence quite a few situation where I had to back up, dismantle several bits, reverse a part and then re-do stuff before proceeding


final annoyance was the sliding door hangers which I were supposed to be slid on at an early stage but the instructions were 'obtuse' and I missed it
resulting in a fully constructed shed thus making the sliders being impossible to get into place
After a night's sleep and some experimentation - and then some brute force as is normal - I sorted it all out

Naturally SWMBO decided that the new shed need to be moved and the old wooden shed need to take up differnet spaces

However the oldest old shed was not at all happy about being moved - it's design concept seems to involve a DECISION and then it being built in situ and left there
This is the 3rd - and not 4th - time is has moved so some parts of it are moaning rather a lot
after some careful wondering and 'a few coats of looking at' I managed to encourage the floor to attach the floor to the rear wall rather more convincingly - it took a car jack, several pieces of old wooden bits, a lot of friction and some careful balancing on my part which using at least 3 hands to control, balance and operate 'stuff'
ANyway - all is not where SWMBO has 'requested'


She is already taking about different possibilities

I think I should mount all 3 sheds on wheels and connect them to a used ebike motor and a remote control system

anyone know the heaviest weight a drone can lift????


----------



## Sterlo (30 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Last few days have been taken up with moving 2 old shed using wheeled doleys and the building a new metal shed.
> 
> New metal seems seems to be made of razor blades - bed sheet is not spotted/streaked with blood
> 
> ...


Think I must have bought the same metal shed. Took 2 of us 2 days to put it up when they said it could be done inside a day! Instruction were that bad, it was we were building mainly by guesswork. It was a hot day last year we did it, laid out the panels on the grass and noticed when we took them up, the metal had heated up and scorched the grass, oops.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Last few days have been taken up with moving 2 old shed using wheeled doleys and the building a new metal shed.
> 
> New metal seems seems to be made of razor blades - bed sheet is not spotted/streaked with blood
> 
> ...


500 lbs


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2021)

Good morning. It's rained overnight and still looks grey and damp.

I've washed the kitchen floor............this is entirely the fault of the large pot of yoghurt which leapt out of fridge and made a freedom dash towards the back door. 

Meeting a friend for a ride at 9.00. The main purpose is to have coffee, cake and chat. I'm secretly hoping it rains and we can drive to the cafe. It's too early in the year for being cold and wet on a bike.

Time for a doze.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2021)

Good day folk.
Strange........I woke from a very deep sleep with a very weird dream** and had no clue what day it was. I had to put phone on to find it is Saturday.
**in my dream Aldi had a special offer on ......one onion max weight 4oz and a cup & saucer (don't know the price)....... @classic33 what does that mean ??


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good day folk.
> Strange........I woke from a very deep sleep with a very weird dream** and had no clue what day it was. I had to put phone on to find it is Saturday.
> **in my dream Aldi had a special offer on ......one onion max weight 4oz and a cup & saucer (don't know the price)....... @classic33 what does that mean ??





Dave7 said:


> Good day folk.
> Strange........I woke from a very deep sleep with a very weird dream** and had no clue what day it was. I had to put phone on to find it is Saturday.
> **in my dream Aldi had a special offer on ......one onion max weight 4oz and a cup & saucer (don't know the price)....... @classic33 what does that mean ??


It means that you have French ancestry and will get a job as a “ Johny Onion “, cycling between places with strings of onions hung around your neck. The cup and saucer are to hold coffee and a croissant ☕️🥐


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It means that you have French ancestry and will get a job as a “ Johny Onion “, cycling between places with strings of onions hung around your neck. The cup and saucer are to hold coffee and a croissant ☕🥐



For some reason that sounds strangely logical.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> For some reason that sounds strangely logical.


In here anything sounds logical! 😄


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2021)

Cooeee. It's the weekend once again. Time flies don't it?

It's overcast and raining here. We had rain overnight as well. Seems that is going to be it for the rest of the day for us.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2021)

PaulSB said:


> In here anything sounds logical! 😄




Logical? Makes sense? Surely not.


----------



## Chief Broom (31 Jul 2021)

Talking about dreams heres one I had a couple of days ago- Im flying low over the countryside in a Harrier jump jet [as you do] and I notice an accident below where a car has over turned. I descend and 'park' the jet on the lawn of a farm house and walk back to see if anyones hurt....someone says no theyre fine,,,,okay dokey So go back to the jet and a woman comes out of the farm house and says "i dont have jets landing on my lawn very often, would you like a cup of tea? Sure I say, I have some apple pies in the cockpit i'll go and get them. Its all very pleasant we drink tea and munch apple pie while her collie pups romp around the lawn We chat for a while then I get into the jet and wave as i fly away...end of dream. So yeah im probably barking!


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Talking about dreams heres one I had a couple of days ago- Im flying low over the countryside in a Harrier jump jet [as you do] and I notice an accident below where a car has over turned. I descend and 'park' the jet on the lawn of a farm house and walk back to see if anyones hurt....someone says no theyre fine,,,,okay dokey So go back to the jet and a woman comes out of the farm house and says "i dont have jets landing on my lawn very often, would you like a cup of tea? Sure I say, I have some apple pies in the cockpit i'll go and get them. Its all very pleasant we drink tea and munch apple pie while her collie pups romp around the lawn We chat for a while then I get into the jet and wave as i fly away...end of dream. So yeah im probably barking!



Have you heard the noise them things make? We saw one doing a display once, struth! my ears!


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Jul 2021)

Still on the topic of dreams, mine are usually anxiety ones, the sort where you have to be somewhere but can’t find the bus stop, or get on the bus only to find that it’s going in the wrong direction. Then there’s the ones where I’m somewhere busy and I’ve lost my trousers…


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2021)

I had a good doze and I'm scanning the headlines while I think about a route and cafe for this morning.

One headline said GB have won gold in the "mixed medley relay." I had to read the article to find out if this is swimming or running.

On the subject of the Olympics, which I only have a passing interest in, skate boarding seems to feature a lot. I think I could stay upright on the flat at low speed. Now in no way am I denigrating these young people but Mrs P and I both think we've seen similar levels of difficulty in the local parks. I really struggle to see how this makes an Olympic sport when the competitors don't look to be doing anything complex.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2021)

Morning all 

A lot calmer night after storm Evert has passed. Actually managed to sleep through to 7am.
Taking doggie to Welcombe Mouth beach first thing, then off to Bradworthy for shopping. Might be lunching back in Cornwall, as we are only about 5 miles from the border.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Jul 2021)

Morning all, damp here.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good day folk.
> Strange........I woke from a very deep sleep with a very weird dream** and had no clue what day it was. I had to put phone on to find it is Saturday.
> **in my dream Aldi had a special offer on ......one onion max weight 4oz and a cup & saucer (don't know the price)....... @classic33 what does that mean ??


Was the onion a red onion*, and was the onion in the cup that came with the saucer?

Onions represent emotion's, signified by their many layers. You are being torn apart by someone or something. 
The cup and saucer represents reconciliation, maybe after the event. It may be the person, if it was another person tearing you apart.
A matching cup and saucer is saying that having been torn apart, you will once again be back in harmony with that person, if they were a matching pair.

Being on "special offer" might mean you're afraid you'll miss your chance(To find out who or what is toying with your emotion's).

*Beware a red onion! Blood will be spilt in this conflict/Physical harm will be done.

One possible scenario.
You are at conflict, with yourself, over your early morning mad Aldi dash. 
The onion represents the conflict within yourself over these visits. The cup and saucer represents the reconciliation with yourself over these, you convince yourself they're needed. 
The special offer means you are aware you have limited time, and that you may not always be doing these mad dashes.
*The red onion could represent what you had planned to buy, but dropped and broke. In your attempts to sort it out/hide the evidence, blood was drawn.

Be careful in Aldi.


----------



## postman (31 Jul 2021)

Grey cool and windy here,but less about me.trying to get up energy and motivation to go and pick up my prescription.I suppose I will have to go.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2021)

postman said:


> Grey cool and windy here,but less about me.trying to get up energy and motivation to go and pick up my prescription.I suppose I will have to go.


Same here, plus damp!

I have a local ride organised with a pal because my Humber Bridge ride planned for today has been put back a week. I'm not really looking forward to going out in these conditions but I will probably enjoy it once I have made the effort and got warmed up. We will have post-ride coffee and cake here, so that is something to look forward to.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Was the onion a red onion*, and was the onion in the cup that came with the saucer?
> 
> Onions represent emotion's, signified by their many layers. You are being torn apart by someone or something.
> The cup and saucer represents reconciliation, maybe after the event. It may be the person, if it was another person tearing you apart.
> ...


Sadly it was (vividly) a white/brown onion.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sadly it was (vividly) a white/brown onion.


Why sadly, no blood will be spilt.
Or were you wanting that?


----------



## Paulus (31 Jul 2021)

Good day everyone. 
Off to the Potters Bar beer festival this afternoon. Fortunately it's in marquees at the football ground, as the rain is heading our way.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why sadly, no blood will be spilt.
> Or were you wanting that?


Sadly cos you only mentioned red onions (unless I missed something)


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good day everyone.
> Off to the Potters Bar beer festival this afternoon. Fortunately it's in marquees at the football ground, as the rain is heading our way.


I do enjoy a good beer festival


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sadly cos you only mentioned red onions (unless I missed something)


The red onion bit was an extra, signifying blood.


----------



## 12boy (31 Jul 2021)

One of my dreams which I clearly recollect as if it actually occurred involved having a nice lunch with George W Bush. Although I am not, nor have ever been a Reublican, I found him to be gentle, kind and pleasant and great company for the luncheon. Upon waking it made me wonder how many people I have formed an opinion while knowing very little about them. 
The last 2 nights have featured short but violent storms with lots of lightning, thunder and maybe an jnch of rain in an hour. No watering for a few days, at least.
Mrs 12 may feel up to the Saturday farmers market and if so I will need to go too, to carry the memsahib's purchases. I will endeavor to persevere.
Be well and safe.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2021)

We've been out this morning, and we've been further than we've been since my Good Lady was totally confined to a wheelchair. We hopped on a bus over to Nuneaton for a wander round their Saturday market and a spot of lunch, its a trip that takes half an hour in the car, but on the bus it takes fifty minutes, we got of the bus and it p***** down whilst we walked home, the suns out now.


----------



## postman (31 Jul 2021)

Popped in for a latte to my favourite cafe,stayed an hour nattering glad I made the effort to go out.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2021)

postman said:


> Popped in for a latte to my favourite cafe,stayed an hour nattering glad I made the effort to go out.


You went out to go in!


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> One of my dreams which I clearly recollect as if it actually occurred involved having a nice lunch with George W Bush. Although I am not, nor have ever been a Reublican, I found him to be gentle, kind and pleasant and great company for the luncheon. Upon waking it made me wonder how many people I have formed an opinion while knowing very little about them.
> The last 2 nights have featured short but violent storms with lots of lightning, thunder and maybe an jnch of rain in an hour. No watering for a few days, at least.
> Mrs 12 may feel up to the Saturday farmers market and if so I will need to go too, to carry the memsahib's purchases. I will endeavor to persevere.
> Be well and safe.


Now, this thunderstorm, with rain. Did it happen after your lunch with George W Bush, sorta raining on your parade, or for real?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have a local ride organised with a pal because my Humber Bridge ride planned for today has been put back a week. I'm not really looking forward to going out in these conditions but I will probably enjoy it once I have made the effort and got warmed up. We will have post-ride coffee and cake here, so that is something to look forward to.


I got to the meeting place 5 minutes early (for a change). After 15 minutes there was still no sign of my pal and I was getting cold standing around so I set off up the rest of the hill to meet her coming down. I had only gone round the first bend when I spotted her coming towards me. She looked very flustered...

She had set off earlier on her mountain bike with her dog trotting happily alongside, on her way to deliver him to her son for the day. Suddenly there was a loud _*BANG!!!*_ as the front tube/tyre exploded! Having extracted the dog from the top of a tree, she half-pushed/half-dragged the dead bike to her son's house, chucked the bike into the back garden, and the trembling hound into the house, then she had to jog several miles home up a steep hill! She got her road bike and then had another couple of big hills to do before she got to me.

By the time we met she had already gone off the idea of doing a big ride, which suited me because I wasn't really enjoying the cool, windy, overcast conditions either. We decided to settle for doing "_England's longest continuous gradient_" then descending to Littleborough and looping back round to Todmorden.







(That's an old photo. I noticed today that the new sign has the data in metric units too - yay!)






PS There has clearly been seismic activity in the area, because the summit seems to have accumulated another 2 ft of elevation! 

I'll tell you how un-July like it was out there... There was no ice cream van at Blackstone Edge! There is nearly always one there at weekends and evenings from early spring to late autumn.

We called in at Aldi in Tod where I bought us a pack of caramel slices. We had those with coffee at my house, then I provided an escort the first half of the way to Hebden Bridge, before turning back to Tod.

Despite the dreary weather, it was nice to get out - 52 km with 850 m of ascent (33 miles, 2,800 ft).


----------



## theloafer (31 Jul 2021)

as of last Monday 26th July i was officially an O.A.P....plans are to cycle more ..


----------



## mikeIow (31 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I got to the meeting place 5 minutes early (for a change). After 15 minutes there was still no sign of my pal and I was getting cold standing around so I set off up the rest of the hill to meet her coming down. I had only gone round the first bend when I spotted her coming towards me. She looked very flustered...
> 
> She had set off earlier on her mountain bike with her dog trotting happily alongside, on her way to deliver him to her son for the day. Suddenly there was a loud _*BANG!!!*_ as the front tube/tyre exploded! Having extracted the dog from the top of a tree, she half-pushed/half-dragged the dead bike to her son's house, chucked the bike into the back garden, and the trembling hound into the house, then she had to jog several miles home up a steep hill! She got her road bike and then had another couple of big hills to do before she got to me.
> 
> ...


Ahh yes, spotted during my LEJoG:




shortly before cycling (okay….pushing) up The Buttress 





What a ludicrously steep spot that was….& on a National Cycle Route too!


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I got to the meeting place 5 minutes early (for a change). After 15 minutes there was still no sign of my pal and I was getting cold standing around so I set off up the rest of the hill to meet her coming down. I had only gone round the first bend when I spotted her coming towards me. She looked very flustered...
> 
> She had set off earlier on her mountain bike with her dog trotting happily alongside, on her way to deliver him to her son for the day. Suddenly there was a loud _*BANG!!!*_ as the front tube/tyre exploded! Having extracted the dog from the top of a tree, she half-pushed/half-dragged the dead bike to her son's house, chucked the bike into the back garden, and the trembling hound into the house, then she had to jog several miles home up a steep hill! She got her road bike and then had another couple of big hills to do before she got to me.
> 
> ...


That new sign only cost £2,000, and it's not as though a new pole was used either.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Jul 2021)

Today was 'finished the new shed day'

SHould be quite simple - measure the shed for a new floor - go to the timber shop and get some suitable woody type stuff to the right size
Then just bring it home
clear everything out of the shed and install the new floor

SO the first part was OK - measured the floor
but it was rather difficult as the shed was full of stuff
and I couldn;t clear it out as that would mean it being all over the garden while I was out - and there was a possibility of rain - so it was no precise
so I erred on the side of too big rather than too little - I can plane/saw bits off - expanding it is rather more difficult!!!

Anyway - got the wood - then realised that it was basically a few inches too long to get into the car - luckily I have thougth ahead and brought some string and there was a tow rope in the boot
but it still took me 15-20 minutes to get the car sorted

Then I got it home and found it would never get through the door to the shed!
DAMN!!

so - sawed it in half - which I would have asked for in the first place
then realised that the bloke in the shop had sawed it to 160cm wide - I asked for 180cm - looks like he wrote it down then misread his writing - maybe
The length was bang on
Guess which measurement was slightly too long and which was bang on!!!

Sigh

anyway - eventually got it sorted without having to resort to un British techniques such as going back to the shop and saying they had done it wrong!!!

Then realised that 70% of the stuff would be better off on a shelf - so ordered some cheapo shelving from ARGOS and went over to Runcorn to get it
Then put it together and installed it all and put all the stuff back into the shed in a sensible manner (i.e. something I want is only about 30% likely to be right at the very back!!!)

then made a cuppa




TLR - didn;t get out for a ride today!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2021)

mikeIow said:


> Ahh yes, spotted during my LEJoG:
> View attachment 601925
> 
> shortly before cycling (okay….pushing) up The Buttress
> ...


'Ere why the thumbs down on Cragg Vale?


----------



## 12boy (31 Jul 2021)

Classic 33 my dream was many years ago and the storm was last night.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2021)

12boy said:


> Classic 33 my dream was many years ago and the storm was last night.


Two seperate dates then.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2021)

I'm sat in the front of the lounge, my Good Lady is in bed asleep in the back of the lounge and I'm sat here messing about on my tablet, I'm knackered, its been a long day, I started out pushing my Good Lady around Nuneaton and finished with doing the ironing, turning everything off in a bit and heading up to bed, night night all.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2021)

mikeIow said:


> What a ludicrously steep spot that was….& on a National Cycle Route too!


I agree! Almost impossible to ride _up_, and lethal to ride _down_!

There is a much more sensible alternative parallel to it. Moss Lane is steep but rideable and has about 50 metres of very steep footpath at the top which you could walk a bike up or down.












You come out where the green handrail in the picture below bends round to the right...


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the front of the lounge, my Good Lady is in bed asleep in the back of the lounge and I'm sat here messing about on my tablet, I'm knackered, its been a long day, I started out pushing my Good Lady around Nuneaton and finished with doing the ironing, turning everything off in a bit and heading up to bed, night night all.


Sithi
Land of Nod via Wooden Hill...


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2021)

good morning folks.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2021)

Good morning. Grey, damp, cool........bit like me really?

Set the alarm for 06.45, woke up at 06.15, got up at 06.25, went downstairs.......it's 05.25. Bugger.

Heading out with the club guys today on a very nice rolling route......... provided one ignores Waddington Fell. Friend of mine said he might come along if he wakes up. Fair enough.........he rode 156 miles yesterday. Bonkers. Serious kudos for that one. 😳

Had a nice ride and catch up with a buddy yesterday. Planted out my leeks in the afternoon and did a bit of general tidying. Broccoli, French beans and runner beans need harvesting today and the garlic needs stringing up. All that can wait till the riding is done.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> good morning folks.


ey up......you have only just said good night and put the lights out .


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2021)

Morning all.
A chill day beckons.
Anyway........on important matters. Tea last night was mushrooms and onions (lots of them) with thick gravy plus the obligatory slice of bread n butter**.
Lunch today will be Cornish cream tea (we only managed half of it t'other day.
Possibly some olympics, depending what is on.
**
Forgot to mention the chips


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A restless night, felt quite nauseous in the early hours so got up and lay on the Sofa for a while. Came back to bed in the early hours and slept fitfully. Daughter and grandson are heading down from Leeds for a two week visit and should be with us tomorrow. Really looking forward to seeing them as it’s been far too long due to the Covid situation.
Have a peaceful day folks and a happy Yorkshire Day 👍


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> ey up......you have only just said good night and put the lights out .



It feels that way.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2021)

Morning. Folks. Is it my imagination or do we seem to be accumulating more old farts in this old folks home 

Dull at the moment but calm.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Dull at the moment but calm.
> 
> Stay safe peeps.



In here or outside?


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Folks. Is it my imagination or do we seem to be accumulating more old farts in this old folks home
> 
> Stay safe peeps.



It would appear so, I recon at this rate we'll need an extension.


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Bit dull and misty this morning but forecast to brighten up later.
Off out for a walk this morning and then lunch booked at the Old Smithy Inn.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> It would appear so, I recon at this rate we'll need an extension.




It would have to be a single story of course as these old codgers won't be able to climb stairs


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> In here or outside?




Both. But at least the dull one is still in bed


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It would have to be a single story of course as these old codgers won't be able to climb stairs


It's been a while since I've had an extension...


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2021)

Good morning all. MrsP has gone for a swim at the local pool, so I'll be out with the dog shortly. 
A ride out on the bike after that and then a late breakfast/early lunch 
The weather doesn't look good later on.
The latest recruits to the old gits section are very welcome, newblood and all that..

Stay safe everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's been a while since I've had an extension...


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all. MrsP has gone for a swim at the local pool, so I'll be out with the dog shortly.
> A ride out on the bike after that and then a late breakfast/early lunch
> The weather doesn't look good later on.
> The latest recruits to the old gits section are very welcome, newblood and all that..
> ...


I think you mean new old blood


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, dull but dry. 
Yesterday was spent on a little walk followed by the final stage of the Tour de l’Ain and the mens’ then womens’ San Sebastian/Donostia. Looked a bit grim there.
Still debating today’s plans.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think you mean new old blood


I know my blood is not new

Anyway - shed is now complete and no rain coming according to the Met Office so I am about to see if I can remember how to ride the bike
Haven't been out for 3-4 days!!

Might even try 'The Big Hill' shortcut instead of taking the long way round 
but probably not


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, dull but dry.
> Yesterday was spent on a little walk followed by the final stage of the Tour de l’Ain and the mens’ then womens’ San Sebastian/Donostia. Looked a bit grim there.
> Still debating today’s plans.


We stayed in St Sebastian/Donostia once.....a lovely place.
This was before we knew what Tapas was. We were in a bar and these nice people kept sending us all this "free" food which we scoffed.
It was next day when we found out we were supposed to pay for it.
It was also the 1st time we saw/heard pan pipes played.


----------



## pawl (1 Aug 2021)

Happy Yorkshire Day


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2021)

I've been having an easy morning, I've been to fetch the Sunday papers, jet washed our wheely bin, when I put it out Friday it was closing up my sinuses, and probably half the street,  I got my battery jetwasher on it with hot water and disinfectant and it smell a lot better, I also hacked a path to the shed door, we've got two ferns by the shed and they've gone well this year, I was having to fight through the foliage to get to the door so I got the shears out and for now I can get to the door.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2021)

Took the Brommies out to the "Egg and Jam" Lady on the Cowgrove road. The fresh air really did me good. Stopped in Wimborne on the way back and had coffee and Pan au Chocolat at Le Petit Prince. They close part of the road on Sundays and the Cafes put out tables and chairs. Very cosmopolitan, hope it is an ongoing success.


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2021)

Morning walk around Hartland Point.
















I can see my house from here - across the bay........

Currently lunching in the Old Smithy Inn, Welcombe.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning walk around Hartland Point.
> 
> View attachment 602055
> 
> ...


New lighthouse?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> New lighthouse?


I had just looked it up *HERE*... Radar on the top of the cliff, lighthouse below, with a helipad because the access road is unreliable.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning walk around Hartland Point.
> 
> View attachment 602055
> 
> ...



Nice! Can you get up onto those rocks?


----------



## GM (1 Aug 2021)

G'day all.. Went to the garden centre because Mrs GM liked the look of the Frilly Nickers...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Aug 2021)

Back from an enjoyable mtb potter with Mrs F, 25 miles, mostly offroad, taking in Penicuik House and back through the Pentlands. Cool and feeling distinctly autumnal, my favourite season


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice! Can you get up onto those rocks?


I daresay, if you were determined enough.


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2021)

Good evening all. 
I have just spent a while checking over my neighbours latest pile of junk bikes he has bought for his kids.
A couple of flat tyres, new tubes and a rear tyre needed. Gears adjusted on one of them and the front V brake on the other.
He has no idea about even the most basic maintenance, he didn't know that there is an inner tube inside the tyre on the last one he bought round, he asked what it was when I took the tyre off.
So a trip to the LBS in the morning for a few bits.
I think I may be being used as a cheaper alternative to the bike shop.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Aug 2021)

Five wheels on my wagon


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Aug 2021)

Got out for a 23 mile ride this morning

Chickened out on "The Big Hill" as I was feeling quite breathless at the start

still that adds 3-4 miles to the total and I pushed the bike along several unpopulated sections - i.e. keeping up above the ebike cutoff speed for a significant distance

pity Strava didn't record due to a malfunction on the screen/operator interface
(i.e. I forgot to press the record button)


still a good ride


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2021)

The pal, formerly known as (Covid-lockdown) '_bubble_', invited me over for a meal at her place in Hebden Bridge this evening. It made a nice change to her coming over here to be fed and entertained.

After the meal, I set off on my bike to come home and was proceeding back through Hebden Bridge town centre at speed on the A646. There were cars parked along the opposite side of the road and there was a car coming the other way towards me, at the far end of the row of parked vehicles. At my end of the parked cars was one facing the wrong way for the traffic flow i.e. in the same direction as me. It's engine was running and I saw that the driver was creeping the car out to see if the road was clear for him...

It wasn't, because:

There was a car driving towards him on that side of the road.
I was rapidly approaching the space that he would need to pull out into.
So, _obviously_, he would wait for the other car and me to pass... 

Alternatively, he could floor the throttle and shoot out before the other car got there...

He chose lunacy! 

As the front of his car was removing my road space I was swerving left towards the kerb and screaming _*STOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!! *_I will give the driver _some_ credit - having been completely unaware that I was there half a second previously, he did at least react quickly, slamming his brakes on and swerving back towards the parked vehicles...

I left him muttering "_SMIDSY!_" and suffering the embarrassment of everyone in earshot staring at him, now stationary in the middle of the road.


----------



## 12boy (2 Aug 2021)

NN, I like your 5 wheeler. A lot. Shabash.
ColinJ, was the bubble part more important than the pal part? And you are lucky to alive, whole and not maimed. I find it hard to trust the intelligence and situational awareness of folks on the road, including myself. 
Amazing pics Mr. Dirk.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> NN, I like your 5 wheeler. A lot. Shabash.
> ColinJ, was the bubble part more important than the pal part? And you are lucky to alive, whole and not maimed. I find it hard to trust the intelligence and situational awareness of folks on the road, including myself.
> Amazing pics Mr. Dirk.


Unfortunately that standard of driving is normal down there. Folk don't want to walk too far, so they'll park up on both sides of the road.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> ColinJ, was the bubble part more important than the pal part?


We've been pals for decades... We met when she was 17 and she is 60 now! The 'bubble' thing was just 6 months (?) or so.



12boy said:


> And you are lucky to alive, whole and not maimed. I find it hard to trust the intelligence and situational awareness of folks on the road, including myself.


It did give me a bit of a scare... I had spotted that the driver was getting ready to pull out but I couldn't believe that he went ahead and did it! I probably hesitated a split-second too long before shouting. I should have called out a warning not to _start _pulling out rather than telling him to stop _after _he'd started.

I kept thinking about the incident on the rest of my ride home. I was on my singlespeed bike and there are a couple of small rises that I have to go over which normally take a reasonable effort on that bike but I was so distracted that I don't remember going over them this time!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2021)

Good day all.
Colin......good to know it turned out (relatively) well for you.
Aldi dash for me at 0750.......I should have gone yesterday but didn't fancy the Sunday rush.
Exciting day today......the window cleaner is coming.......strange phenomena.....window cleaner and its not raining.


----------



## Paulus (2 Aug 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A sunny start to the day here. 
The track cycling starts shortly so I'll be watching that, then taking the dog out, and then cycling to the local shops for fresh fruit. 
Next door to the grocers is the LBS, so some spares for fixing next doors bikes.
So another busy day in retirement. 
To the new members of this elite forum, this how retirement can be
Stay safe everyone


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2021)

Morning. A tad cool here but bright and sunny. 9 deg here so a bit Brrrr out there 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, a bright and sunny start.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Five wheels on my wagon
> 
> View attachment 602110


Fabulous. 😍


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Bit overcast here this morning.
Hitching up in a couple of hours time and then towing the 31 miles back home.
It's been an enjoyable couple of weeks, although it was only intended to be a week away to start with.
Couple of things to do on the van when we get back - the fridge is burning a bit sooty on gas, I'll investigate and fix that as a priority. I've also got another USB point to install. Should keep me occupied for a while.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2021)

Good morning all. Quite cool this morning but the sky is blue and the sun will appear soon.

Went to bed at 9.50pm last night and didn't wake till 7.30! Astonished by this. Having ridden on Saturday and Sunday I'm resting today. It will be domestics of every sort. The housework badly needs doing as I skipped it last week. I know what you're thinking - slovenly so and so. 🤭 I have a lot of French and Runner beans to prepare and blanch for the freezer.

The heating!! The boiler fired up almost simultaneously with me opening the back door to get the milk in. The setting has now been knocked down several degrees.

Time to put on a white wash before I do my exercises.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks,
A sunny morning and I'll be popping out for a jog in a short while. My Garmin watch suggested a 37 minute "Base Run" and advised: " You had poor sleep last night, but are still ready for this base run" I've just been discussing how far the technology has evolved since the day's of my Casio " Accelator" 
Daughter and grandson are en route from Leeds, hopefully they will have been able to smuggle some Hendo's past the Yorkshire border patrol.

Have a peaceful day folks ☀️


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Aug 2021)

Watching track at the moment - Gods those Chinese helmets look good!!

And Carlton is commentating - love him - he don't half talk some rubbish!

After that I need to go to the bank and deposit a load of coins 

weather looks friendly so a ride is on for later

and I need to do some decorating - probably


----------



## pawl (2 Aug 2021)

Has mo gone missing?Not seen any posts for a couple of days


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Has mo gone missing?Not seen any posts for a couple of days


Probably Jogging up and down Pen Y Fan on a selection course...


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Has mo gone missing?Not seen any posts for a couple of days




She is still around. She has a sore eye so is taking a break from screens to help it along.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2021)

I went to the Co Op early this morning to beat the unwashed masses

The shelves are unsurprisingly bare of goods. It was a bit disconcerting to be honest. Lots of signs up saying that deliveries have taken a hit due to lack of drivers


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good day all.
> Colin......good to know it turned out (relatively) well for you.
> Aldi dash for me at 0750.......I should have gone yesterday but didn't fancy the Sunday rush.
> Exciting day today......the window cleaner is coming.......strange phenomena.....window cleaner and its not raining.


Did they have the onion and cup and saucer on Special Offer?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did they have the onion and cup and saucer on Special Offer?


It was a special offer and all sold out.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It was a special offer and all sold out.


You weren't there early enough then.


----------



## pawl (2 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> She is still around. She has a sore eye so is taking a break from screens to help it along.



Thanks


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2021)

Back home now.
How can stuff in the garden grow so fast when I'm away?
Came back to a jungle of lawns and an explosion of beans, carrots and onions.
The lettuces, which were only just starting to get going when we left, are going to seed! 
Well ....... I guess I know what I'll be doing tomorrow!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2021)

The locals are still trying to get into collisions with me and my bike! 

I just did a very short ride (4 kms to pick up a Metro from the station and shop at Aldi) and in that time had...

An elderly (mid-70s?) man push a _very _elderly (mid-90s?) man in a wheelchair out into the road in front of me without looking. I had anticipated it and had already slowed and was steering round behind them. Both men looked surprised when they realised that roads actually _do_ sometimes have traffic on!
Two young men chatting and walking along the pavement to my left in the same direction as me abruptly walked into the road to cross it diagonally in front of me. I had anticipated it and had already slowed and was steering round behind them. Both men looked surprised when they realised that roads actually _do_ sometimes have traffic on! 
I was walking my bike over a pedestrian crossing. The motor traffic had stopped both ways for me. I had nearly got to the far side but double-checked to my left to make sure that no mad cyclist was whizzing up the inside of the stationary vehicles. Oh look - there _WAS_ a mad cyclist whizzing up the inside! I stopped. He shot straight over the crossing directly in front of me, apparently fascinated by his handlebars, for that was what he was staring at as he passed me. He didn't even notice that I was there...  
Don't trust them - they are all out to get you!!!


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2021)

Shopping by trike/trailer brought home 40lb in weight with out any hassle, on the way out a Sainsburys shop worker said “now that's cool”  of course he was talking about me and not my trike


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Shopping by trike/trailer brought home 40lb in weight with out any hassle, on the way out a Sainsburys shop worker said “now that's cool”  of course he was talking about me and not my trike


Please don't tell us you were naked


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2021)

Well it took three quarters of an hour and made an awful mess of the kitchen but I've done it, my big spider plant has been potted on into a bigger pot, I knew it had out grown its pot from trimming it the other week, but I hadn't realized how badly pot bound it had become, when I got it out of its pot I was surprised at how big and compacted its roots were. Now I'm expecting it to sulk for a couple of weeks before settling down.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Please don't tell us you were naked


Naked shopping, now that would be


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2021)

I'm going to be eating runner beans, broad beans, carrots, onions, lettuce and garlic for the next month!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2021)

Been watching womens volley ball.
Not sure why but I think I prefer womens beach volley ball


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2021)

Now I have watched womens snatches.
Its the heavyweight final and I have 2 thoughts.........
1. Those women are scary.
2. Re that transgender weightlifter woman. TBH I better not say what I was thinking.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Now I have watched womens snatches.
> Its the heavyweight final and I have 2 thoughts.........
> 1. Those women are scary.
> 2. Re that transgender weightlifter woman. TBH I better not say what I was thinking.




Probably best as you no doubt are being watched


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Shopping by trike/trailer brought home 40lb in weight with out any hassle, on the way out a Sainsburys shop worker said “now that's cool”  of course he was talking about me and not my trike


You took your trike & trailer into Saintsbury's!!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm going to be eating runner beans, broad beans, carrots, onions, lettuce and garlic for the next month!




We have had some lovely runner beans and there are plenty left.


----------



## Paulus (2 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have had some lovely runner beans and there are plenty left.


All my runner beans failed miserably this year. The cold and wet earlier in the year rotted the seed beans off.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The locals are still trying to get into collisions with me and my bike!
> 
> I just did a very short ride (4 kms to pick up a Metro from the station and shop at Aldi) and in that time had...
> 
> ...


You beat the PPP/PPT?
As for sheep, 
*Sheep foil cattle guard*
_"Hungry sheep on the Yorkshire Moors taught themselves to roll 8 feet (3 metres) across hoof-proof metal cattle grids to raid villagers' valley gardens. According to a witness, "They lie down on their side or sometimes their back and just roll over and over the grids until they are clear. I've seen them doing it. It is quite clever, but they are a big nuisance to the villagers." "_
[Source: BBC News, July 20
http://www.sheep101.info/stupidsheep.html


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2021)

I was just planning a ride to the Ribble Valley. I saw a little road at Bashall Town near Clitheroe which for some reason I hadn't noticed before on my many rides out there. The Street View car hadn't been down Back Ln but there is a photograph of Bashall Barn (or Bash Bar, as the sign seems to have renamed it! ), a wedding party venue.







My curiosity was satisfied, but then I noticed something. I zoomed in on the sign...






It is exactly halfway between Land's End and John O'Groats. I'm not sure _where _I thought the halfway point was, but I didn't realise it would be _there_!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You beat the PPP/PPT?


Yes. It was around noon and the pile of papers was still about 30 deep.



classic33 said:


> As for sheep,
> *Sheep foil cattle guard*
> _"Hungry sheep on the Yorkshire Moors taught themselves to roll 8 feet (3 metres) across hoof-proof metal cattle grids to raid villagers' valley gardens. According to a witness, "They lie down on their side or sometimes their back and just roll over and over the grids until they are clear. I've seen them doing it. It is quite clever, but they are a big nuisance to the villagers." "_
> [Source: BBC News, July 20
> http://www.sheep101.info/stupidsheep.html


I have posted about them before, and was actually reading that on the BBC website earlier today. They come down off the moor near Marsden/Meltham.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes. It was around noon and the pile of papers was still about 30 deep.
> 
> 
> I have posted about them before, and was actually reading that on the BBC website earlier today. They come down off the moor near Marsden/Meltham.


You should move the stand on her.

They've been seen doing the same on the cattle grid just outside Ilkley, on the road from/to the Cow and Calf.
Not certain which learnt it first.


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2021)

I've seen sheep rolling across a cattle grid in Wales.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Aug 2021)

Evening all . Hope everyone is well . 

Just back from a day trip to Emsworth to pick up a sail for and with Mrs exlaser. Five hours total travelling time for a three hour visit, but when you live as far away from the sea as we do , you take any chance you can 😀

Ps My new toy is now safely at my sailing club .


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2021)

I have a short video for you to watch. Pay attention, and then see if you can answer one simple question...














Q: How do you think he lost his front tooth?


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have a short video for you to watch. Pay attention, and then see if you can answer one simple question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think it was that last somersault.
He bit his lip too much.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm going to be eating runner beans, broad beans, carrots, onions, lettuce and garlic for the next month!


Veg garden going well?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have had some lovely runner beans and there are plenty left.



Mrs P will only eat broad beans if the beans have their individual skins removed. Much as I love both my wife and broad beans I've given up growing them!!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all . Hope everyone is well .
> 
> Just back from a day trip to Emsworth to pick up a sail for and with Mrs exlaser. Five hours total travelling time for a three hour visit, but when you live as far away from the sea as we do , you take any chance you can 😀
> 
> ...


When I was a kid a trip to the seaside at Emsworth was a summer Sunday treat. Picnic basket, sandy sandwiches, flask of coffee, the works. If we were very lucky we got a 99 as well.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have a short video for you to watch. Pay attention, and then see if you can answer one simple question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd rather dodge sheep on Waddy Fell! 😂


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Veg garden going well?


Seems to do better when he leaves it alone through.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2021)

@monkers @classic33 I wandered into the Transgender thread. 👏👏👏

That's all I have to say and I truly don't want to get involved. I don't have the intellect.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Aug 2021)

Shelob
_But still, she was there, who was there before Sauron, and before the first stone of Barad-dûr; and she served none but herself, drinking the blood of Elves and Men, bloated and grown fat with endless brooding on her feasts, weaving webs of shadow; for all living things were her food, and her vomit darkness

Has been evicted from the downstairs loo

actually 2 of them

Damn - when will Melkor just stop this!!!_


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Shelob
> _But still, she was there, who was there before Sauron, and before the first stone of Barad-dûr; and she served none but herself, drinking the blood of Elves and Men, bloated and grown fat with endless brooding on her feasts, weaving webs of shadow; for all living things were her food, and her vomit darkness
> 
> Has been evicted from the downstairs loo
> ...


How'd you manage it?


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'd rather dodge sheep on Waddy Fell! 😂


I want to give it a go!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Aug 2021)

Another pleasant day of not much. Did the cleaning, went out on my bike, bought some more premium bonds, watched a few random bits of Olympics


----------



## monkers (2 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @monkers @classic33 I wandered into the Transgender thread. 👏👏👏
> 
> That's all I have to say and I truly don't want to get involved.* I don't have the intellect.*




Yeh you do. I don't blame you though. I can't help being an advocate for anyone that some people try to exclude, and so obsessively at that; it's part of my nature that refuses to diminish even though I've had 3331 weeks on your planet earth and a few on planet zanussi before that.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @monkers @classic33 I wandered into the Transgender thread. 👏👏👏
> 
> That's all I have to say and I truly don't want to get involved. I don't have the intellect.



They use words in there that I never hear in real life, I wandered in there one day and spent the rest of the afternoon with the dictionary trying to work out what they were on about.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

@Tenkaykev, how would you rate a 10km time of less than 40 minutes for someone doing it for fun.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

monkers said:


> Yeh you do. I don't blame you though. I can't help being an advocate for anyone that some people try to exclude, and so obsessively at that; it's part of my nature that refuses to diminish even though I've had 3331 weeks on your planet earth and a few on *planet zanussi *before that.


You bring any spares with you, they seem to be in short supply.


----------



## monkers (2 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You bring any spares with you, they seem to be in short supply.



The demand for magnetic flux capacitors in the UK is at an all time high - I can't imagine why!


----------



## mikeIow (2 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was just planning a ride to the Ribble Valley. I saw a little road at Bashall Town near Clitheroe which for some reason I hadn't noticed before on my many rides out there. The Street View car hadn't been down Back Ln but there is a photograph of Bashall Barn (or Bash Bar, as the sign seems to have renamed it! ), a wedding party venue.
> 
> View attachment 602285
> 
> ...


692miles? I thought the shortest route was around 900 miles 🤔

Maybe that is a direct line between them?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2021)

mikeIow said:


> 692miles? I thought the shortest route was around 900 miles 🤔
> 
> Maybe that is a direct line between them?


The 2 distances 'as the crow flies' are 298 miles to LE and 331miles to JoG. 

If you have a crow that doesn't like flying over salt water, it would be more like it... roughly 341 miles to LE and 357 to JoG (with our crow flying safely over the Forth Bridge!) 

Obviously, if you went by road, the distances would be much greater.

I reckon they made those numbers up!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2021)

Good morning chaps and chapeses (and in line with Pauls comments) anyone in between.
Good sleep last night.
Question.......
Do you ever wake up thinking of what you would like for breakfast ?
Today I woke up thinking toast, marmite and grilled cheese.

Done some jobs already.
Washing to sort out next.
Hopefully after breakfast I will get a walk in.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2021)

@PaulSB I may never forgive you.
Your reference to the "transgender" thread caused me to flick on to it.
My head is spinnig.
Doubt I will ever be the same again


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's cloudy and grey outside. 
After watching the track cycling, I will walk the dog and then go out on one of the bikes for a ride.
Fresh fruit salad, strawbs,, blueberries, nectarine, clementine and a plum with a dollop of Greek yogurt for breakfast. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2021)

Good morning from a misty murky Coventry.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2021)

Morning little peeps.

I saw a thread as soon as I logged on and wish I hadn't. It's about rape and what is and what isn't. Good god almighty, I wish I hadn't. Won't take long before it's shut down. We should take bets as to how long it will take. Does anyone have any popcorn?

And I won.....diddly squat on the PB's this month.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning chaps and chapeses (and in line with Pauls comments) anyone in between.
> Good sleep last night.
> Question.......
> Do you ever wake up thinking of what you would like for breakfast ?
> ...


Good Lord. Not often but this morning yes!! 😄 This is weird.

Shortly I'm heading out to collect granddaughter. When I woke up I was thinking about her breakfast and that I might have boily eggs and toast for mine.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2021)

Well good morning everyone. Apologies to those whose lives I've disturbed a little. Granddaughter is here today so I'll be otherwise occupied.

@welsh dragon - yes. Couldn't quite believe that one. We've had our collective wrists slapped before so I'll now revert to type.

It's a beautiful morning and I'm nackered after an awful sleep. Hey Ho! Off we go. Childminding day so it's one more coffee before I go......

I found myself wondering the other day what the reaction will be when Bob Dylan dies. Strange where one's mind goes in idle moments.


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2021)

Just checked, and Uncle Ernie has forgotten me this month.


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Ilfracombe LIDL this morning, then back home to tackle the garden.
I gave the lawns a quick once over with lawnmower #1 yesterday. Final cut with lawnmower #2 today and edging. Then I've got to trim MrsDs bush, pick onions, beans, carrots and tomatoes, weed the borders and clean the garden furniture.
That should keep me occupied for a while.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, a bright and sunny start here. Am expecting a delivery of new wheels at some point today.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning little peeps.
> 
> I saw a thread as soon as I logged on and wish I hadn't. It's about rape and what is and what isn't. Good god almighty, I wish I hadn't. Won't take long before it's shut down. We should take bets as to how long it will take. Does anyone have any popcorn?
> 
> ...



I've just had a look on there, its all very mild so far compared to how they usually are.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I've just had a look on there, its all very mild so far compared to how they usually are.


Just give it a bit more time


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2021)

In other news, my bimble has been put back till later in the day, my Good Good lady is attempting to get a doctors appointment, if she succeeds my wheelchair piloting skills might be required and the ride will have to be put back to another day.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2021)

I have my days mixed up. Last night I was convinced that today was Wednesday and therefore market day, so I had to go go town early to avoid the crowded car parks. Ooops


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2021)

My bimble has now been put back till tomorrow, my Good Lady has actually managed to get an appointment with a doctor this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Tenkaykev, how would you rate a 10km time of less than 40 minutes for someone doing it for fun.


That’s an excellent time, age comes into it as well, as the pace drops off with age. It’s also a good benchmark as knocking a few seconds off the time as the weeks go by can be a real encouragement to keep at it. 👍🏃‍♂️🏃‍♂️


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That’s an excellent time, age comes into it as well, as the pace drops off with age. It’s also a good benchmark as knocking a few seconds off the time as the weeks go by can be a real encouragement to keep at it. 👍🏃‍♂️🏃‍♂️


Just to explain my screen name, it’s a self fulfilling prophecy. I used to run lot’s of what was considered “ silly “ distances. I raced a lot and sometimes went on multi day jaunts. It was never easy but I enjoyed it and it built great mental resilience as well as pulling me out of some dark places psychologically. When I was at the stage in a race where everything was hurting and I was at my lowest physical and mental state, I’d promise myself that one day I’d pack in all the extreme stuff and stick to running 10k, and people would know me as “ 10k Kev” 😁


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> Just checked, and Uncle Ernie has forgotten me this month.


 
I had an Uncle Ernie Collingwood, Commodore Skipper of the Alexander Towing Company at Southampton

View: https://youtu.be/vhMqVaHYVMs


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I had an Uncle Ernie Collingwood, Commodore Skipper of the Alexander Towing Company at Southampton
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/vhMqVaHYVMs



I had an uncle Ernie.
He drove a milk cart.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2021)

I didn't have an uncle Ernie .


----------



## GM (3 Aug 2021)

Morning all... The last couple of weeks we've been watching an episode each evening of 'Mare of Easttown'. A detective thriller with Kate Winslet at her best, very recommendable.

A trip to the recycling centre at lunchtime booked, apart from that not much else to do.

No PB's winnings for me this month 

One from my FB a few days ago...


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... The last couple of weeks we've been watching an episode each evening of 'Mare of Easttown'. A detective thriller with Kate Winslet at her best, very recommendable.
> 
> A trip to the recycling centre at lunchtime booked, apart from that not much else to do.
> 
> ...


Which channel is "Mare of Eastown" on please?


----------



## GM (3 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Which channel is "Mare of Eastown" on please?




We watched on 'Now', a package that came with our BT set up. I think it's on Sky Atlantic as well.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2021)

@numbnuts that's a very fine rig you have. Do you get out for cycling days and tours on it or is it mainly a utility bike?

Driving to collect granddaughter I was contemplating breakfast. This is the fault of @Dave7. My mind turned to how when I was a child breakfast was sometimes eggy breakfast with soldiers or boily eggs with soldiers. OK so far......

......now who on earth decided dipping bread in your boily eggs was a thing? Even worse why make soldiers out of bread?

Possibly I've been retired too long? 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2021)

The surgery have phoned offering me a GP telephone appointment. I know this can only be to do with the boney growth in my ear spotted at a recent hearing test.

Of course it doesn't stop the mind from racing........


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I had an uncle Ernie.
> He drove a milk cart.



And don't forget Trigger who pulled the fastest milk cart in the west.


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> And don't forget Trigger who pulled the fastest milk cart in the west.


Or, two ton Ted from Teddington who drove the Bakers van.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't have an uncle Ernie .


Does this mean you have an Uncle Ernie on order, awaiting delivery?


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2021)

I can't be the the only one getting these.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @numbnuts that's a very fine rig you have. Do you get out for cycling days and tours on it or is it mainly a utility bike?


 
I've had the trike for about 6 years now and have never used it for tours as it has an electric motor and too much hassle charging every night. The trailer I only have just got it due the the car getting written off and have not found a replacement as yet, so do my shopping with it.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> Or, two ton Ted from Teddington who drove the Bakers van.



Or the widow, a lady known as Sue,
she lived all alone in Liddley Lane at number 22


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Does this mean you have an Uncle Ernie on order, awaiting delivery?


Nope. . They were all out of Ernies when I looked


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2021)

Now the mist has gone it's a lovely day here.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Now the mist has gone it's a lovely day here.



It is here as well, I've got sheets out so I'm keeping an eye out for passing showers.


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2021)

The grass has been cut, several bushes trimmed that were getting a bit wild and the sun has come out.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Aug 2021)

Looks like the PB people have ignored me

But that's OK - because apparently I have won £500,000 on a draw held by the US Lottery!!!!

Exactly why I was in a draw run by the US lottery is a mystery
as is why the US lottery pays out prizes in pounds

But whatever - better start looking at new bikes!!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Aug 2021)

Watched a bit of the Olympic velodrome stuff, been out for a ride, had my new wheels delivered - excellent service from DCR. Now I just need to fit them, which may or may not happen this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I had an Uncle Ernie Collingwood, Commodore Skipper of the Alexander Towing Company at Southampton
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/vhMqVaHYVMs



Any relation to the famous Admiral Collingwood?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2021)

Part way through my walk and I heard a pint of Timothy Taylors calling me


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2021)

25 extra sprinkles for me this month


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Any relation to the famous Admiral Collingwood?


No I don't think so


----------



## theloafer (3 Aug 2021)

watched the track cycling this morning .... just back from a short ride 32 miles back early as i have a couple of mates due at 4 to go walking  short ride for coffee+scone | Ride | Strava


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2021)

*Today marks a very proud moment for me. *

Several years ago a neighbour and I needed new lawn mowers. We have small lawns so rather than buy two we bought one for shared use. Every year we have the mower serviced by a man who does this sort of thing.

The man has retired. For some weeks, nay months, we pondered what to do? Could we find another man.

Eventually I said to my friend and neighbour we are two retirees with a combined age of 133 years. How hard can it be to service a mower? We also agreed to sharpen the blade, a task I offered to undertake as my friend felt he wouldn't be able to do this.

We met on an agreed day and removed the blade. My friend then muttered something about needing to do things in the house.

Now I'm sure you all recall that inept would be a very kind description of my mechanical abilities.  I decided to plough ahead and not only sharpened the blade but serviced the mower.

I cut the grass today. For the first time in years it doesn't look as though it was present at the Battle of Little Big Horn. The engine runs beautifully.

I have discovered there is a right and wrong way up to install a mower blade.

I did not need to visit A&E.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2021)

Q: "_Is there a way that I can attach the password to the encrypted file so that the people I send it to can unencrypt it?_"



A: "_Of course you can... but it's equivalent to writing your PIN on the back of your bank card!_"


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> *Today marks a very proud moment for me. *
> 
> Several years ago a neighbour and I needed new lawn mowers. We have small lawns so rather than buy two we bought one for shared use. Every year we have the mower serviced by a man who does this sort of thing.
> 
> ...


Lawn mowers today bike mechanics next . You will soon have a sub thread on bike mechanics and repair , “ Ask PaulSB” .


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Q: "_Is there a way that I can attach the password to the encrypted file so that the people I send it to can unencrypt it?_"
> 
> 
> 
> A: "_Of course you can - It's equivalent to writing your PIN on the back of your bank card!_"


I was just reading how to encrypt some of my archive files and that question was actually asked by someone! 

I've now encrypted my archives and emailed them to myself so I have copies of my work on this laptop, a flash drive, the sending email account, _AND _the receiving email account.

Oh, and having been caught out by failed archives in the past, I have also downloaded the archive from the email, unencrypted it into a temporary folder and rebuilt my software to check that all is well... (it _IS_)

I take backups more seriously after this...



ColinJ said:


> Not my mistake, but a colleague once let out a horrified scream when the hard disk drive (HDD) on his company PC died, taking with it more than a year's worth of work which he hadn't backed up!
> 
> I think the company had to pay thousands of pounds to get the HDD rebuilt in a clean room by data recovery specialists ...
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2021)

I've had a rant........I'd best take me and my leftie, sandal wearing, tree hugging views somewhere else for an hour or so. 

I'll go and lube my chain. Gravel riding tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2021)

I am looking for a new printer. One that actually works with Wi-Fi and one that has the ink bottles not those silly little things that say you have run out of ink after printing only 10 pieces of paper.

I almost have to take mine by surprise to make it work and even then it is very hit and miss as to whether it works or comes up with some random excuse to not work.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Aug 2021)

@welsh dragon have a look at an HP3720. Works every time for me.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am looking for a new printer. One that actually works with Wi-Fi and one that has the ink bottles not those silly little things that say you have run out of ink after printing only 10 pieces of paper.
> 
> I almost have to take mine by surprise to make it work and even then it is very hit and miss as to whether it works or comes up with some random excuse to not work.


Canon beats Lexmark on print quality, both do ink tank(little bottles) printers.


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2021)

Urgent call from garage about 2 hours ago.
MOT tester who was due to check my car tomorrow morning has gone off sick - could I drop the as off this afternoon instead and they would do it in the next slot, which had cancelled?
Car was down there 10 minutes later.
Phone call 20 minutes ago - 'It's passed' and 'We'll bring it back round to your house by 6.30pm - pay us in the morning'
That's what I call service!
Good old Honda CRV.


----------



## rustybolts (3 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I had an uncle Ernie.
> He drove a milk cart.


How fast was he ?


----------



## rustybolts (3 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've had the trike for about 6 years now and have never used it for tours as it has an electric motor and too much hassle charging every night. The trailer I only have just got it due the the car getting written off and have not found a replacement as yet, so do my shopping with it.


It looks lovely Numbnuts , would be very enjoyable on a sunny day and practical also


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am looking for a new printer. One that actually works with Wi-Fi and one that has the ink bottles not those silly little things that say you have run out of ink after printing only 10 pieces of paper.
> 
> I almost have to take mine by surprise to make it work and even then it is very hit and miss as to whether it works or comes up with some random excuse to not work.



I have an Epson ET-2750. It has refillable ink reservoirs and Wifi (which works), it is in use with an Apple MacBook Pro, an Acer Windows 10 PC, iPad, Ubuntu PC. Had it for about 18 months, no complaints, so far. There are cheaper (and dearer) models in the range. 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Epson-EcoTank-2750-Print-Printer/dp/B075NNN3VN/ref=asc_df_B075NNN3VN/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=311024248734&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1573377845186845788&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9046768&hvtargid=pla-436707402923&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2021)

We had Epson before and it worked quite well apart from the inks that's why I want to go with the bottles. Time for a gander I think


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @numbnuts that's a very fine rig you have. Do you get out for cycling days and tours on it or is it mainly a utility bike?
> 
> Driving to collect granddaughter I was contemplating breakfast. This is the fault of @Dave7. My mind turned to how when I was a child breakfast was sometimes eggy breakfast with soldiers or boily eggs with soldiers. OK so far......
> 
> ...


Can I be picky and point out it has three wheels, so not a bike!


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We had Epson before and it worked quite well apart from the inks that's why I want to go with the bottles. Time for a gander I think


I'd stick with a printer, unless your gander prints.


----------



## aferris2 (3 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @welsh dragon have a look at an HP3720. Works every time for me.


Be careful with HP printers. They have a habit of updating the software (automatically) so that it will only work with genuine HP cartridges (DAMHIKT)


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2021)

aferris2 said:


> Be careful with HP printers. They have a habit of updating the software (automatically) so that it will only work with genuine HP cartridges (DAMHIKT)


I'm banned from their automatic ink ordering scheme. I ran out too often in the same day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Aug 2021)

Lifted from the Cow thread.


dave r said:


> The lane past St Giles church between the farm road and Chesterton village is often full of free range sheep, not fenced in but contained by a cattle grid each end of the road, needs a bit of care.


@dave r I was most interested to hear of a church in Warwicks named after St Giles. We have one of those too ! The one in Edinburgh is named after him possibly because of a connection with the treatment of leprosy. St Giles is the patron saint of lepers amongst other things. Do you know if there’s a similar connection with the one in Warwicks ?


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Lifted from the Cow thread.
> 
> @dave r I was most interested to hear of a church in Warwicks named after St Giles. We have one of those too ! The one in Edinburgh is named after him possibly because of a connection with the treatment of leprosy. St Giles is the patron saint of lepers amongst other things. Do you know if there’s a similar connection with the one in Warwicks ?



I don't no, the church is now disused I believe, I'll have to have a look.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Lifted from the Cow thread.
> 
> @dave r I was most interested to hear of a church in Warwicks named after St Giles. We have one of those too ! The one in Edinburgh is named after him possibly because of a connection with the treatment of leprosy. St Giles is the patron saint of lepers amongst other things. Do you know if there’s a similar connection with the one in Warwicks ?



There's no mention of Leprosy on the Wikipedia page.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chesterton,_Warwickshire


----------



## 12boy (3 Aug 2021)

My forum name does not indicate pedophilia which hopefully was not your thought, but rather refers to a curry so large and with so many condiments it takes 12 boys to carry it all in to the table. BTW, I would be very pleased, Kev, to be able to run a 10 k.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> My forum name does not indicate pedophilia which hopefully was not your thought, but rather refers to a curry so large and with so many condiments it takes 12 boys to carry it all in to the table. BTW, I would be very pleased, Kev, to be able to run a 10 k.


And just how many of these 12 boy curries have you had?


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> There's no mention of Leprosy on the Wikipedia page.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chesterton,_Warwickshire


Ever seen the ghost?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2021)

Morning all.
Today we are having the flooring done in the extension bathroom. We are having "vinyl click" in a grey wood effect.
I will post a picture (and bore you) when its finished.
Got some paper work to wade through.
May get another 2 mile walk in.....and call in for a pint.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2021)

Hellooooooo? Is there anyone in? Coooeeee? Nope. Oh well.

The sun is shining and we look set for a glorious day. Forecast for Thursday and Friday is wet, wet, wet. (he hums a little ditty) so the decision to make loads of domestic appointments seems a good one.

I had my GP consultation by phone yesterday. It's about the slight boney growth in my ear. I now have a face to face appointment on Friday so she can look in my ear before referring me to a clinic. OK I understand but the Boots audiologist says this is needed, it would save time and money if I just got the referral.

It's so lovely the pensioner gang are heading out for a day on gravel bikes. Picnic needs packing!

Have a good one!


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks, a bit of an adventure this afternoon, we're down the hospital so my Good Lady can have a blood test, on the bus it take an hour, if I could take her in the car it takes half an hour, less than that if its quiet.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, a bit of an adventure this afternoon, we're down the hospital so my Good Lady can have a blood test, on the bus it take an hour, if I could take her in the car it takes half an hour, less than that if its quiet.


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, another bright and sunny start here.
An email from Ernie this morning telling me of £25 being reinvested. 
Pleased to see that face masks are being retained. I wonder if the relaxation on meeting and distancing rules will allow the dentist to start offering check ups again ? October 2019 was my last one


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2021)

Morning. Cool here at the moment. Not a lot to report apart from that.

Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Having the car MOTd yesterday has freed up today for me to go to the caravan and sort out the fridge. I think the gas burner tube and jet need cleaning or replacing. A bit of investigation required.
That might keep me occupied for some time.


----------



## gavroche (4 Aug 2021)

Salut tout le monde. Long ride planned this morning so I will be away for 4 to 5 hours. I am going to Betws-y Coed which will be a 40 to 45 miles return ride, up and down all the way so I will take the Cube as it has a 32/34 set up and I will need it. 
The sun is shining and the sky is blue so today it is then as it is forecasted bad weather for the rest of the week as from tomorrow. 
Have a good day everyone and see you all later.


----------



## pawl (4 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Lifted from the Cow thread.
> 
> @dave r I was most interested to hear of a church in Warwicks named after St Giles. We have one of those too ! The one in Edinburgh is named after him possibly because of a connection with the treatment of leprosy. St Giles is the patron saint of lepers amongst other things. Do you know if there’s a similar connection with the one in Warwicks ?



He used to do cartoons in the Daily Express


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Brinklow loop, 25 miles. With the schools being off I was able to get an early start, out by half eight and home just after ten. A bright sunny morning with a bit of a blustery breeze that warmed up nicely as the ride progressed, I was in summer tights and a light long sleeved jersey and overdressed by the time I was half way round. In Monks kirby the wellies nailed to the fence outside the Denbigh Arms are looking lovely, they put them up for the kids to plant up with flowers and they've now got a nice display. That was an enjoyable ride out on the bike.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We had Epson before and it worked quite well apart from the inks that's why I want to go with the bottles. Time for a gander I think



That Epson uses bottles.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Aug 2021)

Back from a splendid little spin in the Pentlands


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2021)

I was up early today by my standards (after only 4.5 hours sleep) to go for an AAA ultrasound scan at Todmorden health centre. 

I probably wouldn't have bothered to have the scan if it were not for the fact that my brother-in-law was found to have developed an AAA when he had _his _scan a few years back. The problem has got worse and he will need surgery soon. That was enough of a warning to prompt me to be sensible for once and have _my _scan done.

The technician took quite a long time to complete the procedure. She kept pressing the probe on my belly and stroking it up and down trying to get a good picture of what was going on in there. I became aware of the fact that the tin of beans I'd eaten last night was trying to fight back - she was effectively massaging a fart out of me!  

I asked if there was a problem and she replied "_Buwal gars_". [Covid-masks and dodgy hearing are not a good combination!] "_Pardon?_" "_Bewel gus_" I had a puzzled look on my face... "_BOWEL GAS!_" "Ah, y_es, and if you keep pressing my belly like that it will escape and we will have to clear the room!_" Chuckles...

Eventually, she managed to get a clear picture of the abdominal aorta. All is okay, and no future scans will be needed!

PS She showed me the scan. Gas in the bowel shows up as a big black area on the screen so she'd needed to get the probe at the right angle to see round the swollen gut to the aorta. 



Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a splendid little spin in the Pentlands
> View attachment 602577
> 
> View attachment 602578
> ...


Very nice, apart from the pylons in one picture! We have some routes like that round here, minus the sea views. I must fix the problems with my mountain bike and start doing those rides again.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Aug 2021)

@Mo1959 is missing, hope she's OK


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was up early today by my standards (after only 4.5 hours sleep) to go for an AAA ultrasound scan at Todmorden health centre.
> 
> I probably wouldn't have bothered to have the scan if it were not for the fact that my brother-in-law was found to have developed an AAA when he had _his _scan a few years back. The problem has got worse and he will need surgery soon. That was enough of a warning to prompt me to be sensible for once and have _my _scan done.
> 
> ...


Battery powered angle grinder won't cut it. Not without a few charged batteries.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> @Mo1959 is missing, hope she's OK



And me.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2021)

Calling @Mo1959 we're missing you!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Calling @Mo1959 we're missing you!


Welshie said that Mo has sore eyes and is giving phone/laptop etc a rest.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Aug 2021)

Good afternoon fellow retirees.
We've just returned from a trip out to Wimborne Model Village with the grandchildren. A glorious sunny day, we had cake and juice and a wander round Wimborne after our visit.
Down the Park this evening for a run / walk followed by a Picnic on the green.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2021)

Caravan fridge checked and cleaned.
Gas is burning with a clean blue flame but the exhaust flue was sooted up - probably due to the amount of off grid sites we use and the crap quality of LPG gas.
All duly sorted. 
Just got to go back tomorrow to put it all back together (looks like a bomb has hit the inside of the van!)
We shall then try to sort out a long weekend in Somerset for the end of the month.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Aug 2021)

Afternoon all .

Just a few pics of of my view for the next couple of days


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2021)

Good afternoon all.
A good walk with the dog and MrsP this morning around Trent Country park which is the northern part of Enfield. If you walk all the way round it is a good two hour stroll through the woods and fields.
A spot of bike TLC has been done, tyres blown up, and a good dusting for those that have not been used for a while.
The clouds are gathering, so it looks like we might be in for a spot of the wet stuff.
I'm listening to the Blues show on catch up, tea now in the pot. another successful day in paradise.


----------



## gavroche (4 Aug 2021)

Hello. I am back. The ride took 3h24 minutes and I rode 42 miles. I will put pictures on Your ride today thread later.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all .
> 
> Just a few pics of of my view for the next couple of days
> View attachment 602609
> ...


The views are nice but you need a better camera!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Battery powered angle grinder won't cut it. Not without a few charged batteries.


Yes, I'll have to put up with the pylons. I could fix the bike though...


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2021)

Just noticed that there was an 'advisory' on the car's MOT. 

"Brake pedal rubber worn" 

New one ordered.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Aug 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all .
> 
> Just a few pics of of my view for the next couple of days
> View attachment 602609
> ...


Just been watching something like that at the Olympics, very exciting !


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2021)

We're back, left about quarter to two and got the second bus in Pool Meadow bus station, got to the hospital about twenty to three, hospital department running about twenty minutes behind, blood taken, stopped for a cuppa at the hospital cafe and then caught the ten past four bus, got the second bus in Gosford street and home just after five. Now we have to wait for the results.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> We're back, left about quarter to two and got the second bus in Pool Meadow bus station, got to the hospital about twenty to three, hospital department running about twenty minutes behind, blood taken, stopped for a cuppa at the hospital cafe and then caught the ten past four bus, got the second bus in Gosford street and home just after five. Now we have to wait for the results.


That sounds like hard work for both of you.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2021)

We has thunder (no lightning).
BIG blobs of rain but not much of it.
Rain forecast for the next few days.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That sounds like hard work for both of you.



It was, and its annoying as well as I know how much easier it would be if I could use the car for the trip.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2021)

Part of today's ride was on the now abandoned but being restored in places Bolton, Bury and Manchester canal. It was built to give these towns access to the River Irwell and then the Manchester Ship Canal. The lift from the Irwell is significant. The photo of the lock flight is only half the lift. We know the bridge as the Meccano Bridge. I spotted some interesting gardens along the way.

We found a new cafe in Ringley. Branch14. It's called Branch 14 because it was once a Coop - the fourteenth to be opened. Fantastic place, a shame it's a long way and hard riding. 57 miles and 4800 feet, that's a tough gravel ride.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2021)

The locks are officially named Nob End Locks. Really.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Part of today's ride was on the now abandoned but being restored in places Bolton, Bury and Manchester canal. It was built to give these towns access to the River Irwell and then the Manchester Ship Canal. The lift from the Irwell is significant. The photo of the lock flight is only half the lift. We know the bridge as the Meccano Bridge. I spotted some interesting gardens along the way.
> 
> We found a new cafe in Ringley. Branch14. It's called Branch 14 because it was once a Coop - the fourteenth to be opened. Fantastic place, a shame it's a long way and hard riding. 57 miles and 4800 feet, that's a tough gravel ride.
> View attachment 602691
> ...


Aren't they supposed to be reopening that section of canal?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Part of today's ride was on the now abandoned but being restored in places Bolton, Bury and Manchester canal. It was built to give these towns access to the River Irwell and then the Manchester Ship Canal. The lift from the Irwell is significant. The photo of the lock flight is only half the lift. We know the bridge as the Meccano Bridge. I spotted some interesting gardens along the way.
> 
> We found a new cafe in Ringley. Branch14. It's called Branch 14 because it was once a Coop - the fourteenth to be opened. Fantastic place, a shame it's a long way and hard riding. 57 miles and 4800 feet, that's a tough gravel ride.
> View attachment 602691
> ...


Love the bridge 😍


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Aren't they supposed to be reopening that section of canal?


Yes, hence my comment being restored in places. Very good towpath surface and apparently very popular with local walkers and riders.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Love the bridge 😍


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The locks are officially named Nob End Locks. Really.


Sounds like a very painful body piercing


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2021)

Yet another good sleep and woke at 0600 today.........I woke thinking "BLACK BIN" !!! and the realisation I didn't put it out last night. Sometimes they collect at 10.00 but sometimes its 0600........that quickly woke me up


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks, some housework to do this morning then we're out for lunch and the down the club, we going to play a little bingo, be sociable and have a laugh.


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Aug 2021)

PaulSB the Meccano bench is brilliant, I want one . You do realise we're showing our age , knowing what Meccano is .


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2021)

Howdo peeps. Not a nice day for us I think. We have weather warnings In place so it's a case of watch this space for us.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Paulus (5 Aug 2021)

Good morning all. 
A nice ,bright start to the day here in Barnet. 
Dog walking shortly, then some domestic duties to be done whilst watching the track cycling.
A ride out on the bike after that and then back in time for lunch. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> PaulSB the Meccano bench is brilliant, I want one . You do realise we're showing our age , knowing what Meccano is .


Very true.

Gravel riding is so very different from the road. I really enjoy my gravel rides because apart from the lack of traffic we come across all sorts of weird and wonderful things, derelict, industrial heritage, unusual farms, little cafe stops, a single row of Victorian terraces in the middle of nowhere always indicate there must once have been industry.

Meeting folk and chatting is great, it interesting, entertaining or flat out bizarre. At the house where I found the mural I spoke to an elderly couple originally from deepest Bolton with accents I could barely understand:

Me: "I love the mural. Can I take a picture?"
Lady: "Ay, they came and painted it. See those boxes? There used to be two horses. They was supposed to inject 'em every six months. They didn't come. The horses fell over."
Man: "You're not from round 'ere?"
Me: "No, Chorley"
Man: "Nah. Down south"
Me: "I was born in the south but live in Chorley now"
Lady: "We're from Bolton. Chawlee's near Bolton. I knew you were alright"
Me: "Not because I'm from down south."
Lady: "No 'cos you're from Chawlee."

I decided to move on. Caught up with my buddies and relayed the conversation.

Buddy: "Was it a care home?"
Me:"That's not the first question you ask people in their garden."
Buddy:"No I suppose you're right."


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> PaulSB the Meccano bench is brilliant, I want one . You do realise we're showing our age , knowing what Meccano is .



Anyone remember the Bayko building sets? Plastic bricks that slid onto metal rods that you built houses with, probably wouldn't be allowed these days because of the rods. Makes me wonder how many of our childhood toys would be banned these days as to dangerous.

http://thedabbler.co.uk/2015/02/bring-back-bayko/


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Very true.
> 
> Gravel riding is so very different from the road. I really enjoy my gravel rides because apart from the lack of traffic we come across all sorts of weird and wonderful things, derelict, industrial heritage, unusual farms, little cafe stops, a single row of Victorian terraces in the middle of nowhere always indicate there must once have been industry.
> 
> ...



When I started my first club was a touring club, we usually incorporated some rough stuff in the club rides, it was usually the best part of the ride, I haven't done any rough stuff for years.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, another sunny start here. Showers due from lunchtime.
Saw more of the Olympics yesterday than I’d seen so far. Really enjoyed the sailing and the show jumping, especially Michael Johnson’s reaction to the latter . Enjoyed what they showed of the climbing too, hopefully they will show more now they are into the finals stage.
Had to switch off when the boxing came on, watching people deliberately trying to inflict sometimes lasting harm on an opponent isn’t something I want to watch.
And as for the kids’ skateboarding, no, not my cup of tea at all, I’ll pass on that !


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> When I started my first club was a touring club, we usually incorporated some rough stuff in the club rides, it was usually the best part of the ride, I haven't any rough stuff for years.


Rough stuff is great at this time of year when the paths are dry. And it's great for linking up sections of road into circuits and loops that wouldn’t otherwise work.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2021)

Right I've blathered on enough. The forecast is/was dire. It's a beautiful cool and sunny day.

I've a couple of domestic appointments plus the gas man cometh. We're getting smart meters today. Our house is very old, I'm sure there will be a reason why he can't fit them.

Our mains electric supply comes from heavy duty cables which run along the front of the terrace. Fine. The two cables are attached to the front wall of the cottages about eight foot high using huge lead cable clips. A spur goes in to each house through a hole in the wall above the front door. It's like some sort of giant ring main.

Health and Safety gone mad.

I have my stretches to do.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Rough stuff is great at this time of year when the paths are dry. And it's great for linking up sections of road into circuits and loops that wouldn’t otherwise work.


Yep, we only do rough stuff in the dry. Dirty and dusty I'm happy with. Wet and muddy is another thing.

As for the skateboarding? With you all the way on that one.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2021)

We have had spits and spots of rain.

I also did sone breathing exercises, now all I can see are stars


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Anyone remember the Bayko building sets? Plastic bricks that slid onto metal rods that you built houses with, probably wouldn't be allowed these days because of the rods. Makes me wonder how many of our childhood toys would be banned these days as to dangerous.
> 
> http://thedabbler.co.uk/2015/02/bring-back-bayko/



Yes, I had those as a child. Also had Meccano.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks,
Well that’s a turn up for the books, Mrs Tenkaykev and I awoke this morning to find out that we’ve both been “ pinged” and advised to go into self isolation for ten days. We’ve been wracking our brains to think on where the potential contact might have been. We stopped for coffee and cake on Sunday but both sat at an outdoor table, so although someone sitting at another table might possibly have triggered the alert we don’t feel that there’s any real risk, if indeed that was the occasion.
We live in a mid terrace, my phone can “ see “ next door’s WiFi and Bluetooth speaker, so if one of the neighbours tested positive then I expect that would trigger an alert. 
Ah well time to dig out the turbo and get pedalling.
Stay safe folks


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Off to put the insides of the caravan back together this morning.
@dave r Bayko, eh? Yes I remember that well.
My Dad was always bringing odd stuff home when I was a kid.
If he thought I'd shown an interest in something, he'd always seem to find someone trying to get rid of a load of it at a bargain price.
He came home once with the biggest Bayko set you could get - given to him by a colleague. I had fun with that, although I preferred Meccano. When he realised that I was more interested in mechanics, than building, he somehow blagged a used Meccano No.10 set - in the wooden case - for next to nothing. I was the envy of my mates!
Wish I'd still got it.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2021)

The new downstairs bathroom in nearly finished now.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, I had those as a child. Also had Meccano.



I didn't have meccano as a little un, but I had something else that was roughly the same as meccano, I cant remember the name of it now though. I also had a chemistry set, amongst the stuff we used to make with that was our own gun powder.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Well that’s a turn up for the books, Mrs Tenkaykev and I awoke this morning to find out that we’ve both been “ pinged” and advised to go into self isolation for ten days. We’ve been wracking our brains to think on where the potential contact might have been. We stopped for coffee and cake on Sunday but both sat at an outdoor table, so although someone sitting at another table might possibly have triggered the alert we don’t feel that there’s any real risk, if indeed that was the occasion.
> We live in a mid terrace, my phone can “ see “ next door’s WiFi and Bluetooth speaker, so if one of the neighbours tested positive then I expect that would trigger an alert.
> Ah well time to dig out the turbo and get pedalling.
> Stay safe folks


They really know how to rub it in, just had a message from Poole council advising of all the festivals that are on this and next week, plus there's a Beer festival at the Goat and Tricycle that we were planning on attending 🍺🥲
Ah well, there's always another festival on the horizon 😁Mrs Tenkaykev has just booked a Home Delivery and we're well stocked up for essentials.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2021)

I deleted the ap a few months ago as I couldn't be bothered with the dam thing. Funnily enough I havnt been pinged. Sorted


----------



## pawl (5 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I didn't have meccano as a little un, but I had something else that was roughly the same as meccano, I cant remember the name of it now though. I also had a chemistry set, amongst the stuff we used to make with that was our own gun powder.


P

If you did that nowadays you would probably have the anti terrorist squad batering your front door down


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> They really know how to rub it in, just had a message from Poole council advising of all the festivals that are on this and next week, plus there's a Beer festival at the Goat and Tricycle that we were planning on attending 🍺🥲
> Ah well, there's always another festival on the horizon 😁Mrs Tenkaykev has just booked a Home Delivery and we're well stocked up for essentials.


Serious question.
If you just ignored the message and carried on as normal would anybody know??
I am NOT suggesting you do it.... just wondering how it works.


----------



## pawl (5 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Anyone remember the Bayko building sets? Plastic bricks that slid onto metal rods that you built houses with, probably wouldn't be allowed these days because of the rods. Makes me wonder how many of our childhood toys would be banned these days as to dangerous.
> 
> http://thedabbler.co.uk/2015/02/bring-back-bayko/




Im a few years older than you I don’t remember Bayko building sets.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question.
> If you just ignored the message and carried on as normal would anybody know??
> I am NOT suggesting you do it.... just wondering how it works.




They are spying on you through the Covid19 jab. For God's sake man, didn't you know that?


----------



## pawl (5 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to put the insides of the caravan back together this morning.
> @dave r Bayko, eh? Yes I remember that well.
> ...





Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to put the insides of the caravan back together this morning.
> @dave r Bayko, eh? Yes I remember that well.
> ...


----------



## Paulus (5 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Well that’s a turn up for the books, Mrs Tenkaykev and I awoke this morning to find out that we’ve both been “ pinged” and advised to go into self isolation for ten days. We’ve been wracking our brains to think on where the potential contact might have been. We stopped for coffee and cake on Sunday but both sat at an outdoor table, so although someone sitting at another table might possibly have triggered the alert we don’t feel that there’s any real risk, if indeed that was the occasion.
> We live in a mid terrace, my phone can “ see “ next door’s WiFi and Bluetooth speaker, so if one of the neighbours tested positive then I expect that would trigger an alert.
> Ah well time to dig out the turbo and get pedalling.
> Stay safe folks


Personally, I would take a lateral flow test now, if all ok, carry on normally. Take another test in a couple of days time and take it from there.
I did download the app as I needed the QR code to show that I had been jabbed twice to get into a couple of events
But i had the notifications turned off so as not to get pinged.


----------



## pawl (5 Aug 2021)

My dad bought me a cement mixer and a pile of bricks 🧱 He said there you are lad build me a shed


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They are spying on you through the Covid19 jab. For God's sake man, didn't you know that?


Ahhh......I read that but didn't know it was factual ......thank you for that


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They are spying on you through the Covid19 jab. For God's sake man, didn't you know that?



Exactly. That is why you have to have two jabs, so they can see and hear in stereo , it's true, I read it on Facebook


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Exactly. That is why you have to have two jabs, so they can see and hear in stereo , it's true, I read it on Facebook




It must be true then


----------



## Sterlo (5 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Exactly. That is why you have to have two jabs, so they can see and hear in stereo , it's true, I read it on Facebook


That explains it then, when the wind's in the right direction, I can pick up Radio 2 and local taxi companies!


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> PaulSB the Meccano bench is brilliant, I want one . You do realise we're showing our age , knowing what Meccano is .


Always wanted this one from Frizinghall Models


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Right I've blathered on enough. The forecast is/was dire. It's a beautiful cool and sunny day.
> 
> I've a couple of domestic appointments *plus the gas man cometh*. We're getting smart meters today. Our house is very old, I'm sure there will be a reason why he can't fit them.
> 
> ...


But, but It's Thursday, not Monday!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Aug 2021)

Just a little walk this morning, before the forecasted wetness arrives. Still a few swallows and martins about, nice views also of some young grey wagtails. Very few butterflies.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just a little walk this morning, before the forecasted wetness arrives. Still a few swallows and martins about, nice views also of some young grey wagtails. Very few butterflies.
> View attachment 602775
> 
> View attachment 602777


Sitting on the patio we had excellent views of a Nuthatch...... it visited 3 times while we watched. Approx 10ft away, it was lovely.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2021)

The promised rain has arrived 
But the garden needs it


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2021)

Caravan all sorted now and ready to go.
Talking of chemistry sets @dave r , I was really into chemistry when I was 11 - 14 years old (1st in class, 3 years running at grammar school).
I used to get chemical supplies from 2 companies in Birmingham - Phillip Harris in Stirchley, and Hoggs the Chemist who had a fantastic little shop in the city centre.
You could literally buy anything at Hoggs.....and I did! Can you imagine a 12 year old walking into a shop these days and buying a part ounce of Potassium ( sold in a small glass jar filled with oil)?
I managed to make some nitro glycerine one day in my bedroom. Just a very small amount, but enough to prove the chemistry.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question.
> If you just ignored the message and carried on as normal would anybody know??
> I am NOT suggesting you do it.... just wondering how it works.


I don't think they would, but we'd much rather err on the side of caution. We are using our common sense. There is a small secluded park literally 500 metres from our front door. Mrs T and I went for a short 5k run this morning, just doing laps and not seeing other people. We won't however be going to our monthly Pub meet up out at the Black Bear as that would involve a ( short ) train journey and mixing with strangers both on the train and in the Pub. I'm pretty laid back about my own mortality, I'm classed as " Clinically extremely vulnerable " due to my bone marrow being knackered, but I don't let it interfere with my lifestyle too much, I just need to remind myself to be a bit more cautious. My main concern is that, however unlikely it may be, if I did happen to be harbouring the virus I would be mortified if I inadvertently infected another person.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Caravan all sorted now and ready to go.
> Talking of chemistry sets @dave r , I was really into chemistry when I was 11 - 14 years old (1st in class, 3 years running at grammar school).
> I used to get chemical supplies from 2 companies in Birmingham - Phillip Harris in Stirchley, and Hoggs the Chemist who had a fantastic little shop in the city centre.
> You could literally buy anything at Hoggs.....and I did! Can you imagine a 12 year old walking into a shop these days and buying a part ounce of Potassium ( sold in a small glass jar filled with oil)?
> I managed to make some nitro glycerine one day in my bedroom. Just a very small amount, but enough to prove the chemistry.


Hey, I used to get stuff from that shop in the city centre, though I'd forgotten the name. As you say, you could purchase anything. I used to buy magnesium ribbon which burns quite brightly 😎😄


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hey, I used to get stuff from that shop in the city centre, though I'd forgotten the name. As you say, you could purchase anything. I used to buy magnesium ribbon which burns quite brightly 😎😄


It was a proper old chemist shop - all wooden shelves and glass bottles.
If I remember correctly it was on Summerhill Road near the junction with Newhall Hill.
I used to go there and just browse to see what was available and try to figure out just how much damage I could do with it.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2021)

I have just flicked onto the "transgender sports" thread.
Some people must spend 25 hours a day composing their comments.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just flicked onto the "transgender sports" thread.
> Some people must spend 25 hours a day composing their comments.




I said my peace and buggered off. . We have spits and spots of rain here.

And in other news, my grandson has sold his motorbike. Now he has passed his test, he prefers comfort. I knew he would


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> It was a proper old chemist shop - all wooden shelves and glass bottles.
> If I remember correctly it was on Summerhill Road near the junction with Newhall Hill.
> I used to go there and just browse to see what was available and try to figure out just how much damage I could do with it.


I remember the smell as you entered the shop, and the dark wood. I think they also had various retorts and other vessels on the shelves.


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I remember the smell as you entered the shop, and the dark wood. I think they also had various retorts and other vessels on the shelves.


And the old boy behind the counter wearing a cow gown....


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2021)

Apparently It was a scam. The buyer allegedly sent £500 to more than grandson wanted for the bike to paypal. Grandson was supposed to send £450 to a courier then the funds would be released. Yeah. Right.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The views are nice but you need a better camera!



Taken with my phone with max digital zoom .
I have much better pics on my wife’s camera but no way of posting them at the moment 😀


----------



## pawl (5 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They are spying on you through the Covid19 jab. For God's sake man, didn't you know that?




I’ve had injections Annual for flue Tetanus.Pneumonia.Shingles COVID-19 I must be the equivalent of a spy centre Expecting to be recruited to MI5 any time soon


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question.
> If you just ignored the message and carried on as normal would anybody know??
> I am NOT suggesting you do it.... just wondering how it works.


I've friends who have been phoned at home. I believe one is supposed to give a landline number but obviously doesn't work with mobiles.

I'm with @Tenkaykev on this one. We've isolated twice for 48 hours waiting for PCR test results. We immediately told our neighbours but continued to garden and went for walks.

We didn't go anywhere that would mean encountering other people.


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question.
> If you just ignored the message and carried on as normal would anybody know??
> I am NOT suggesting you do it.... just wondering how it works.


I have the app on my burner phone.
I use that when I go out, along with an alias.
Old habits die hard.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> ....
> I used to get chemical supplies from 2 companies in Birmingham - Phillip Harris in Stirchley, and Hoggs the Chemist who had a fantastic little shop in the city centre.
> You could literally buy anything at Hoggs.....and I did! Can you imagine a 12 year old walking into a shop these days and buying a part ounce of Potassium ( sold in a small glass jar filled with oil)?
> *I managed to make some nitro glycerine one day in my bedroom.* Just a very small amount, but enough to prove the chemistry.





Tenkaykev said:


> Hey, I used to get stuff from that shop in the city centre, though I'd forgotten the name. As you say, you could purchase anything.* I used to buy magnesium ribbon which burns quite brightly* 😎😄





Dirk said:


> I have the app on my *burner phone.*
> I use that when I go out, *along with an alias.*
> Old habits die hard.



ahem.... do we need to be tipping off MI6 about some of our fellow members?


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> *I've friends who have been phoned at home.* I believe one is supposed to give a landline number but obviously doesn't work with mobiles.
> 
> I'm with @Tenkaykev on this one. We've isolated twice for 48 hours waiting for PCR test results. We immediately told our neighbours but continued to garden and went for walks.
> 
> We didn't go anywhere that would mean encountering other people.



Early in the Covid Saga (ie over a year ago), Daughter No3 was "pinged" as a contact. She had numerous phone calls at home, from the "Contact Centre", to the point of nuisance. She did not subsequently test positive, and, after the 10 or 14 days (whatever it was at that time) of self-isolation was over, she deleted the App from her phone, and her husband's phone, and her son's phone.

The supposed "contact" was, itself, a mystery, since at that time, the whole household (daughter, husband, son) were either working from home, or doing home schooling, all groceries were being delivered, so, not leaving the house, and no external contacts. They did, at that time, live in a terraced house, on a busy thoroughfare, so, the assumption was that it was an contact through the party walls.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just flicked onto the "transgender sports" thread.
> Some people must spend 25 hours a day composing their comments.


One took a while but not a 25 hour day to word.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Caravan all sorted now and ready to go.
> Talking of chemistry sets @dave r , I was really into chemistry when I was 11 - 14 years old (1st in class, 3 years running at grammar school).
> I used to get chemical supplies from 2 companies in Birmingham - Phillip Harris in Stirchley, and Hoggs the Chemist who had a fantastic little shop in the city centre.
> You could literally buy anything at Hoggs.....and I did! Can you imagine a 12 year old walking into a shop these days and buying a part ounce of Potassium ( sold in a small glass jar filled with oil)?
> I managed to make some nitro glycerine one day in my bedroom. Just a very small amount, but enough to prove the chemistry.


Nitro glycerin, hah. We'd a lad nearby only a few years ago making viable bombs in his bedroom. Because he could.

The bomb squad recovered 43 from the field at the back of the house*, and another five in the process of being built in his bedroom.

*He used to throw the ones he'd completed out of his bedroom window, then start a new one. He never kept a record of how many he'd made.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Has mo gone missing?Not seen any posts for a couple of days





Tenkaykev said:


> Probably Jogging up and down Pen Y Fan on a selection course...





welsh dragon said:


> She is still around. She has a sore eye so is taking a break from screens to help it along.


@Drago missing as well. 
Is there any connection between both MIA?


----------



## rustybolts (5 Aug 2021)

Cyclechat Olympics Reaction Score Medals 



190,014
*classic33*
Legendary Member
Messages 119,358 
Reaction score 190,014 
Points 3,620

[ATTACH=full]602851[/ATTACH]
114,394
*welsh dragon*
Thanks but no thanks. I think I'll pass.
Messages 43,834 
Reaction score 114,396 
Points 2,650

[ATTACH=full]602852[/ATTACH]
96,094
*Drago*
Flouncing Nobber · From Poshshire
Messages 49,101 
Reaction score 96,094 
Points 2,900


Gold , Silver and Bronze medals awarded to prominent members of the Retirement Thread. Drago is seeking political asylum and has gone missing after he made less than complimentary remarks about the Labour Party. He refuses to fly home. He was last seen in the company of an attractive Scottish lady who is fond of long bimbles . They have commandeered a 5 wheeler with trailer and seem to have disappeared into thin air


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> ahem.... do we need to be tipping off MI6 about some of our fellow members?


Wrong agency


----------



## Paulus (5 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Wrong agency


Special branch🌳?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, a wet day in prospect here.
More Olympics viewing lined up.
Wishing our absentees @Mo1959 and @Drago all the best, hope they are back soon.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2021)

Good morning from a damp murky Coventry.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks, 
Ive heard the distant sounds of the early morning flights have departed from Hurn, first was to Murcia and the one that’s just left was heading for Corfu. A grey day here, Covid test will arrive today, I did have a headache yesterday but that may well be linked to the couple of pints of Pale Ale I drank the previous evening 🍺🍺
Loving the new Turbo, it’s practically silent. Mrs Tenkaykev has just signed up for a trial of “ The Sufferfest “ which sounds quite ominous 🤔
Stay safe folks ☀️👍


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2021)

Morning. A dark and wet day in store for us. We has rain overnight. It's pouring down here now and quite windy as well.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## rustybolts (6 Aug 2021)

Where has our summer heat wave gone ? seems like a rainy distant memory already


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2021)

Just a quick good morning. I can only cope with short spells of screen time still. Think I got a piece of sharp grit in my eye when cycling end of last week and stupidly rubbed it. I must have scratched the cornea. It’s been a long week stuck indoors with the blinds and curtains shut and wearing sunglasses. I’ve been putting ointment in several times a day and it’s finally easing a bit.

I will never cycle without eye protection again. The pain from this is right up there with tootache and broken bones  A pair of Tifosi photochromic specs have been delivered and will be worn on every ride once I get back into it.

Hope everyone is well and having fun. I’ll catch up on more later. Don’t want to overdo it.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2021)

Hello @Mo1959 sorry to know you've been poorly but pleased to read the eye is improving. Any sort of eye infection is incredibly uncomfortable. Take things easy.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just a quick good morning. I can only cope with short spells of screen time still. Think I got a piece of sharp grit in my eye when cycling end of last week and stupidly rubbed it. I must have scratched the cornea. It’s been a long week stuck indoors with the blinds and curtains shut and wearing sunglasses. I’ve been putting ointment in several times a day and it’s finally easing a bit.
> 
> I will never cycle without eye protection again. The pain from this is right up there with tootache and broken bones  A pair of Tifosi photochromic specs have been delivered and will be worn on every ride once I get back into it.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having fun. I’ll catch up on more later. Don’t want to overdo it.


Pleased to hear you are “on the mend”, take care.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2021)

Good day people. Overnight rain has given way to a cool bright morning though our forecast is potentially very wet for the next three days. I have a very slight cold.

Today? GP appointment plus a short supermarket run for a few basics. Hopefully some time on the allotment and I should clean my bikes. Tonight is Indian supper night at the village social club. Cooked by an Indian lady*. We have tickets. 

In truth I don't feel like doing anything though I'm perfectly happy. Weird.

*Excuse this phrase I can't really think of another way to put it.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just a quick good morning. I can only cope with short spells of screen time still. Think I got a piece of sharp grit in my eye when cycling end of last week and stupidly rubbed it. I must have scratched the cornea. It’s been a long week stuck indoors with the blinds and curtains shut and wearing sunglasses. I’ve been putting ointment in several times a day and it’s finally easing a bit.
> 
> I will never cycle without eye protection again. The pain from this is right up there with tootache and broken bones  A pair of Tifosi photochromic specs have been delivered and will be worn on every ride once I get back into it.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and having fun. I’ll catch up on more later. Don’t want to overdo it.



Nice to hear you are recovering.


----------



## Paulus (6 Aug 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Sainsbugs have delivered the goodies for the weekend. A friend of ours son is getting married, and we are joining via Zoom and hosting a bit of a do Sunday afternoon. 
I have a blood test booked with the vampires for 12.45 today as part of a general MOT.
Plus all the usual things to do. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2021)

Just finished my morning browse around. Exercises next. I've been part of the C-19 Zoe study since the start. Locally our case numbers just keep growing. 

 I'll be back


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2021)

A day for finishing a project I am working on as long as some glue I ordered arrives today that is.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Yay......tis Fish Friday 
But we shall be having pasties today instead. 



PaulSB said:


> Cooked by an Indian lady*. We have tickets.
> 
> *Excuse this phrase I can't really think of another way to put it.


What has the world come to when you have to be worried by using an innocuous phrase like that?! How else would you describe an Indian lady?
If anyone gets 'offended' - then that's their problem.
I despair.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, a wet day in prospect here.
> More Olympics viewing lined up.
> Wishing our absentees @Mo1959 and @Drago all the best, hope they are back soon.


Prospect! I thought you were in Edinburgh


----------



## 185Q (6 Aug 2021)

I have fitted a Swytch kit to my Brompton this week and posted about it here. All good for me so far.


----------



## pawl (6 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just a quick good morning. I can only cope with short spells of screen time still. Think I got a piece of sharp grit in my eye when cycling end of last week and stupidly rubbed it. I must have scratched the
> 
> 
> ride once I get back into it.
> ...






Pleased to hear your improving I learned my lesson about riding without eye protection sometime ago when I rode through a swarm of black flies Couldn’t see where Ida s going Glad I only had water in my bottle to wash out the little swines
I have a pair of lightly tinted cycling glasses for dull days

Take care


----------



## pawl (6 Aug 2021)

Taking MrsP for a Covid test prior to her admission to hospital on Tuesday She has to self isolate till then


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2021)

I always wear sunglasses when cycling even on dull days just in case.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2021)

I've several pairs of glasses I wear depending on the weather/ride. My lad gave me a very swish pair of Oakley's 😎 which I keep for bright, sunny road rides. I've two pairs of Screwfix safety glasses, one plain, one tinted. I hardly use the tinted ones but use the plain ones a lot in low light or gravel rides where there is often a lot of shade. Two pairs of emergency Aldi specials which live in a drawer.

Vanity means on sunny days I ride for spells without glasses. I don't like looking like a panda........tan lines? 😎 ....panda eyes not 😎


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2021)

I don't usually wear glasses when I'm cycling, I never have been in the habit of wearing glasses.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay......tis Fish Friday
> But we shall be having pasties today instead.
> ...


Yeah, I know. It drives me wild but I do try.

Everyone knows the only "ist" that I am is a cycl*ist*!!! 

I've a great, great friend who is so right on that one has to be careful about policeman, fireman.........oh and the day we got on to binary and non-binary. Well!!!! 😂


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2021)

Baking today, chocolate cake or mince pies
The voting was very close, but I was in the chair so I have the casting vote
Mince pies won
They never listen chocolate cake yesterday, chocolate cake tommow, but never chocolate cake today
….....but but but if I made chocolate cake today and eat it tommow...........


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2021)

It's been lashing down for 2-3 hours.

I told Mrs P I would go to the supermarket:

"That's very kind but I want to go"
"Why?"
"You never buy anything I want"
"Tell me what you want and I'll get it"
"I won't know what I want till I get there"



I make a list.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2021)

Shopping done this morning, chores to do this afternoon, its been a busy few days so taking easy today.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2021)

In the interests of avoiding a 29 page thread can I get some advice/opinions please.

One of the screws securing a bottle cage to my gravel bike has developed a habit of working loose. My pals are a little exasperated with my stops to tighten it.

I know I need some Loctite or similar. It's £5 a bottle, at least. I've never used it before and never will again. So that's £5 a drop!!!! 

Can I use any super glue? It's a titanium frame. Can I be reasonably sure when I want to unscrew it firm pressure will break the bond and release it?

I suppose this is stuff a competent cyclist would know.


----------



## GM (6 Aug 2021)

G'day ... My attempt to repair our dishwasher the other week didn't go to plan, apparently the fault was worse than the trouble shooting page said, a rather expensive part was needed. So Johnny Lewis delivered a new machine first thing this morning, now we're all set #_I love my dishwasher_

Might be going up town for a Brompton ride later on this afternoon, providing it doesn't bucket down. It's the London Brompton Club's birthday....hope there's cake!


----------



## GM (6 Aug 2021)

185Q said:


> I have fitted a Swytch kit to my Brompton this week and posted about it here. All good for me so far.




Been thinking about the Swytch myself, be very interested to hear your report on it.


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> In the interests of avoiding a 29 page thread can I get some advice/opinions please.
> 
> One of the screws securing a bottle cage to my gravel bike has developed a habit of working loose. My pals are a little exasperated with my stops to tighten it.
> 
> ...


@PaulSB , you could try white PTFE thread tape . cheap and it may work.


----------



## 12boy (6 Aug 2021)

PaulSB....I would not use Superglue. You may want to take the bolt out someday. Blue locktite would be best. You might take a few turns on the bolt with plumbers teflon tape. I use it when screwing field points in the ends of arrows as the smashing into the target loosens them.
Supposedly our air quality is ok today for the first time in weeks. A ride will be had. 
So sorry about your eye, Mo. Get well soon.


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I always wear sunglasses when cycling even on dull days just in case.


But in your case , nothing to do with safety. You think it makes you look Hip and Cool. 😎


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yeah, I know. It drives me wild but I do try.
> 
> Everyone knows the only "ist" that I am is a cycl*ist*!!!
> 
> I've a great, great friend who is so right on that one has to be careful about policeman, fireman.........oh and the day we got on to binary and non-binary. Well!!!! 😂


Horticulturalist/


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> In the interests of avoiding a 29 page thread can I get some advice/opinions please.
> 
> One of the screws securing a bottle cage to my gravel bike has developed a habit of working loose. My pals are a little exasperated with my stops to tighten it.
> 
> ...


Why not a drop of glue from your puncture repair kit.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> In the interests of avoiding a 29 page thread can I get some advice/opinions please.
> 
> One of the screws securing a bottle cage to my gravel bike has developed a habit of working loose. My pals are a little exasperated with my stops to tighten it.
> 
> ...



Is there a shake proof washer fitted to bolt? if not, may be worth a try.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I always wear sunglasses when cycling even on dull days just in case.


Me also......I have wrap around sun glasses. Prescription lenses so not cheap but worth every penny.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Is there a share proof washer fitted to bolt? if not, may be worth a try.


What's a share proof washer please?

@12boy @Juan Kog one of my cycling buddies suggested PTFE tape which I have in my tool box - I'm not utterly incompetent, I've done minor plumbing stuff.

@classic33 - I'll try this after the PTFE tape if the tape doesn't work.

Thank you.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Is there a share proof washer fitted to bolt? if not, may be worth a try.



I wondered if there was a shakeproof washer fitted, if not its worth trying one.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> What's a *share* proof washer please?
> 
> @12boy @Juan Kog one of my cycling buddies suggested PTFE tape which I have in my tool box - I'm not utterly incompetent, I've done minor plumbing stuff.
> 
> ...



Sorry. Predictive text strikes again. It should say shake proof ! 

They come in two forms, which I have seen, ie a sort of slight spring type effect, or, a sort of serrated star type effect. Haven't got an example to hand, otherwise, would have included photograph.

One example here. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174243775218?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item2891bd02f2:g:0PEAAOSwRq5ejMhb&amdata=enc:AQAGAAACkPYe5NmHp%2B2JMhMi7yxGiTJkPrKr5t53CooMSQt2orsSDAeS9EQtjPGVfKXTxF0%2Bjivnbbyh2jayPbR%2FEGEK7T2uDGTEAExVTwJF2bB%2F%2BlBn7LDRWVC0vRW%2BfNWUY2PorpTurFocqdB02Em8neu%2FhSbZRv4S0sfa82ag3n9XbEzcE9ceNWL6wMgHXpqpi2sYeGfk0q%2B2F2DRPWEn177Eay5QhCbDAPPKqqBFHYbdJsRm8fKrsY7FEbqggugtYJ%2Bp%2B%2Fbl%2Bt1wmt39smlK3Av0rHxjnmb4YGTiMGpdF%2F3%2FrJKo%2F4T31inifkwDtpyHQ7mhha3d6BG5DQtHJHkHx2JRKYLJw0M4SKlWIIgDUnpFnB6LzDG7zRvMst9b87O7xggutOY7l%2Fan96edTdikcg%2B8fQTwSDkx6aSL38wGKmfKoCFRMdYo8NkJaSy%2FOHlpVgcTOYNS38TlQhAPtHcKQoM294XQ98%2BXtU5aLw1FiR26EK632SfQ5QzBKi6xom6iVOz99FZ23ibdBo%2BPpmGzwp53mWBVuc2x9tOxL%2FVrAYGVBnx40N0Y%2FjKrHupW5BetSMRKkDwGJ5J0yy2KwwEqZC83ZOy3tfTw15uKr%2Bagh1kLpqy%2FAldiwyph%2BKghCZDeDZmdBJtlRNFr5LUPp6xlwA1nxxBwwcQm%2F3Xlb9QF%2Bs0RJrqQLYObhYR%2F6e1cDwbTfvxFkmziDTAUPzHUuNDA1OPkBz5%2FZV5NoRwIDiwEqe9MeRWNnpYTFRdYwGmQN9IePDjmtVmG40oCnubNPGaWKKmRoQRz4ne%2BMpGL41Pe2Fhhfrol0SCkXSnjPp%2B8j4J8gq%2BxqeEEa5ES7La0lkSxAtx6dCTyXuIJ2EYvNtXntUqKldej|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2334524&LH_BIN=1

and the other type: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/17424481...g0sLYXXrwdaU5Q%3D%3D|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2047675


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> In the interests of avoiding a 29 page thread can I get some advice/opinions please.
> 
> One of the screws securing a bottle cage to my gravel bike has developed a habit of working loose. My pals are a little exasperated with my stops to tighten it.
> 
> ...


A drop of Nail varnish on the thread should do the trick.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> But in your case , nothing to do with safety. You think it makes you look Hip and Cool. 😎


She does look cool when cycling. 
Last time we went for a ride Welshie had KC sunglasses, a black top and pink bloomers 
She looked hip, cool and pretty fab imo.


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A drop of Nail varnish on the thread should do the trick.


Worth a try Kev , but this is Paul’s new Titanium bike . The colour will have to match .


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A drop of Nail varnish on the thread should do the trick.


+1


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Worth a try Kev , but this is Paul’s new Titanium bike . The colour will have to match .


I'll try clear!! 😂

@BoldonLad ah yes! I have some of both types. I've often wondered what their purpose in life is.

You're all probably thinking "Should he be allowed out on his own? Let alone on a bike" 😂😂😂


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2021)




----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2021)

I must get a car quicky LOOK at these prices  House sitting I only use to get is a tenner


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I must get a car quicky LOOK at these prices  House sitting I only use to get is a tenner
> View attachment 602975


Extra if you looked after their dog?


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2021)

Just booked a week in Somerset.
Going away next Wednesday.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just booked a week in Somerset.
> Going away next Wednesday.


When will you be coming back?


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> When will you be coming back?


Dunno......might be a week, might be two.....who knows?


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2021)

From my facebook page tonight.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Dunno......might be a week, might be two.....who knows?


You'll have to come back so you can go and spend a week in Somerset.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll have to come back so you can go and spend a week in Somerset.


Might even move on to Wiltshire. Nice to be footloose and fancy free.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Might even move on to Wiltshire. Nice to be footloose and fancy free.


Piltdown Man


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I must get a car quicky LOOK at these prices  House sitting I only use to get is a tenner
> View attachment 602975


Think I read in last Sunday's Observer the going rate in London for dog walking is £25/hour. This was from a guy who was complaining he may need a licence to walk more than four dogs on Hampstead Heath at a time.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2021)

Anyone noticed the GB cycling team are riding bikes made by Hope Lotus?

Hope are based in Barnoldswick, Lancashire. Gold medal to anyone who can pronounce Barnoldswick.......no googling 

Phonetic answers.......


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone noticed the GB cycling team are riding bikes made by Hope Lotus?
> 
> Hope are based in Barnoldswick, Lancashire. Gold medal to anyone who can pronounce Barnoldswick.......no googling
> 
> Phonetic answers.......


And the ‘B’ in the Rolls-Royce RB-211 and other such engines also stands for their Barnoldswick site, the jet engine was originally being developed there by Rover.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone noticed the GB cycling team are riding bikes made by Hope Lotus?
> 
> Hope are based in Barnoldswick, Lancashire. Gold medal to anyone who can pronounce Barnoldswick.......no googling
> 
> Phonetic answers.......


I believe it is BARN-ALDS-WICK
might be completely wrong though


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone noticed the GB cycling team are riding bikes made by Hope Lotus?
> 
> Hope are based in Barnoldswick, Lancashire. Gold medal to anyone who can pronounce Barnoldswick.......no googling
> 
> Phonetic answers.......


Bawick?


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Aug 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Our Coved tests arrived yesterday, mine was completed and returned, Mrs Tenkaykev got lateral flow tests which showed negative. The mystery of being “ pinged “ has been solved, it wasn’t our cafe stop on Sunday where we sat outside in the fresh air, it is our neighbours. 
They’re lovely people with a couple of daughters of University age. One daughter was diagnosed with Covid on Wednesday, and her mum on Thursday. Hubby and other daughter are negative so far. We share a party wall and the Bluetooth from our phones are able to “ see” each other resulting in the alert. 
So all is back on track for our monthly visit to the Black Bear, and we’ve booked Sunday lunch at the local pub 👍
Stay safe folks


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2021)

Morning all. Well it's the weekend again and of course it's started hissing down as well.

Telly And pottering day for me I think. 

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, another day of thundery showers and Olympics for me, with a side serving of the Arctic Tour of Norway


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2021)

Good morning. Mrs P has a bad, bad cough and woke me in the middle of the night. Eventually managed to sleep for another three hours.

 Today we return to Ewood Park. I haven't seen Rovers play since March 20th 2021. Haven't followed much either. From the little I've gathered there have been a lot of squad changes. In terms of resources there's 3-4 clubs we struggle to compete with, the rest we're probably on par with so just a question of playing ability. Got to be WBA as champions?

We shall see. I don't expect much other than watching and enjoying the game with my lad. Can't beat that. It's going to be interesting to see who still goes, sadly for many reasons.

It's wet and windy! 💨💧


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2021)

Oh yes. Podium places still up for grabs in the Barnoldswick Olympics. No one out of the blocks yet ........😄


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes. Podium places still up for grabs in the Barnoldswick Olympics. No one out of the blocks yet ........😄


How about Bark ? Complete guess


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning for a bit of shopping.
Not much else to do today.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2021)

Until someone tells you most people pronounce Barnoldswick as "bar-noldz-wick" or "baa-nolds-wik".

In Lancashire it's "baa-lik"


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2021)

Carer was late this morning, ten past nine instead of twenty five to seven, she was saying they had seven extra people to do this morning and two of the carers weren't in. Ironing to do this morning.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone noticed the GB cycling team are riding bikes made by Hope Lotus?
> 
> Hope are based in Barnoldswick, Lancashire. Gold medal to anyone who can pronounce Barnoldswick.......no googling
> 
> Phonetic answers.......


Sounds like a load of baallicks to me.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2021)

Well, don't wait for my (correct) answer then! 

For your next test, how did locals used to pronounce SLAITHWAITE?


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone noticed the GB cycling team are riding bikes made by Hope Lotus?
> 
> Hope are based in Barnoldswick, Lancashire. Gold medal to anyone who can pronounce Barnoldswick.......no googling
> 
> Phonetic answers.......


What some people might have done had they spilt their pint after it being served.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, don't wait for my (correct) answer then!
> 
> For your next test, how did locals used to pronounce SLAITHWAITE?


Not Slay-th-wait at least.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2021)

Hermes are on their way .........could be a long day......if they come at all


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hermes are on their way .........could be a long day......if they come at all


Do you have the Hermes “ App” on your phone? I know it allows parcel tracking which might give a better indication of when your parcel is due to arrive.


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, don't wait for my (correct) answer then!
> 
> For your next test, how did locals used to pronounce SLAITHWAITE?


Bet it's Slath'ut


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Until someone tells you most people pronounce Barnoldswick as "bar-noldz-wick" or "baa-nolds-wik".
> 
> In Lancashire it's "baa-lik"


Thought sheep were involved somehow.


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Aug 2021)

Bet it's Barnock


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Do you have the Hermes “ App” on your phone? I know it allows parcel tracking which might give a better indication of when your parcel is due to arrive.


Last delivery I had was from a company that allowed tracking
Apparently the parcel was still somewhere around Sheffield when the door rang and the parcel was here!!!

I was wondering why they had such a long delivery trip!!

Anyway - today
Cycling watched - I really was worried about Carlton during the Maddison - maybe they could hook his blood pressure up to a turbine next Olympics - he could power the whole event!!!
Yea Gods that guy gets excited!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not Slay-th-wait at least.


Nothing beats Milngavie


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Until someone tells you most people pronounce Barnoldswick as "bar-noldz-wick" or "baa-nolds-wik".
> 
> In Lancashire it's "baa-lik"


The commentators are definitely missing a trick, the connection between the GB bikes and the development of the jet engine


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not Slay-th-wait at least.


As I discovered, when I asked an elderly local man if we were actually in Slay-th-wait! (He was totally confused by what I was asking him... I had to spell out the name of the town to him, and he looked totally bewildered that anybody could possibly imagine that it was pronounced that way! )


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Nothing beats Milngavie


I know that one, Mrs Tenkaykev having cycled through it.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> Bet it's Slath'ut


Nope... 



Spoiler: The answer given by Martin Underwood 



(*HERE*)

I'd always understood that the "official" local pronounciation was Sl-ow!-it
("ow" to rhyme with "cow").

I was on a train that stopped at Slaithwaite. The guard was annoucing the
station as we approached. In his normal homely West Riding accent, he
referred to it as "Slowit". Then, as an afterthought, he said "By the way,
that's the place that Nampby Pamby Pampered Southerners think is pronounced
as" [exaggerated posh accent] "Slaythwayt". The whole of my carriage
collapsed in fits of the giggles.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2021)

We backpacked across the States in 1980. In California we wanted to visit "yos-e-mite" it took sometime before we found a man who directed us to:

yo-semi-tee

😂😂


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> As I discovered, when I asked an elderly local man if we were actually in Slay-th-wait! (He was totally confused by what I was asking him... I had to spell out the name of the town to him, and he looked totally bewildered that anybody could possibly imagine that it was pronounced that way! )


I've posted this before, but..



swee'pea99 said:


> Baffled a local or two while touring Norfolk by asking if I was good for 'happy's-berg' (Happisburgh) until the light suddenly dawned behind one furrowed brow: 'Oh, you mean Hairs-brer'.


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2021)

Rain stopped play,  Got my good lady ready and in her wheelchair for a trip to a local shopping area, looked out the door and the rains started,  she's now back on the settee and I'm back on the computer.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Rain stopped play,  Got my good lady ready and in her wheelchair for a trip to a local shopping area, looked out the door and the rains started,  she's now back on the settee and I'm back on the computer.


Don't break the computer!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2021)

Here we go, first match of the season and the rain is hammering down. 😭


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Here we go, first match of the season and the rain is hammering down. 😭


Can't you light it indoors?


----------



## GM (7 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We backpacked across the States in 1980. In California we wanted to visit "yos-e-mite" it took sometime before we found a man who directed us to:
> 
> yo-semi-tee
> 
> 😂😂




I kept annoying my daughter by calling it 'yos-e-mite' when we were there, seemed right to me!

Another FB one from the other day. Tesco back to basics!


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hermes are on their way .........could be a long day......if they come at all


Nothing came  may come on Monday, but I ain't going to hold me breath


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2021)

After an hour the sun came out so we got ready again and got our shopping done, and it stayed dry whilst we were out.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Aug 2021)

A productive day, a couple of hours on the bike this morning, beating the forecast rain, then caught up with the velodrome action, (what a madison ! 😍), then fitted my new wheels to my Raleigh and the wheels off my Raleigh to my Kinesis. And I’ve still got the Arctic Tour of Norway to watch, that will wait until after tea


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2021)

I think I just dug up Mommy and Daddy carrot.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2021)

The boys dun good! Magic. Rovers played very well. Lots of crisp, short, accurate passing. Good anticipation of where Swansea players were passing to and intercepting those passes. Defence looked solid. We're going to need a leader for tough games. We don't have an obvious one, they've all left, so that's a problem.

All round a good afternoon. Rovers 2 Swansea 1. My lad was very happy. It was an emotional return but I guess you have to be a fan.

I have a very nice glass of red.


----------



## postman (7 Aug 2021)

I was in a bar in Manchester last night.My pint cost £5-25, I felt like shouting I was paying 10p for a pint of Double Diamond at your age.No actually it was two shillings.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2021)

Oh boy. Am i first today. That's a new one.

Morning gang. Wet and miserable here today. Yet another day for slobbing I think. It's a hard life isn't it? 

Stay safe peeps. And dry


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2021)

Hia Welshie 
Been up since 0600. BBC forecast is "light" rain......it is hammering down.....really hammering down.
Sat in conservatory and can't hear the radio for the heavy rain.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> I think I just dug up Mommy and Daddy carrot.
> View attachment 603142


Which is which


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2021)

Good morning from a dull and cloudy Coventry.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2021)

Morning. Eyes still a bit nippy but up in time to watch us getting another gold in the boxing and I heard Jason Kenny got a gold too.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Eyes still a bit nippy but up in time to watch us getting another gold in the boxing and I heard Jason Kenny got a gold too.



Good morning Mo, glad you're a little better.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Doggie walking first thing, then having a stroll down to the White Lion for Sunday lunch.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2021)

I love the Olympics. Can’t wait for Paris in 3 years. The TV times will be better for us. Getting excited already!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2021)

Wow. Just saw the repeat of Jason Kenny’s gold. He went for a long one and held it. Amazing.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2021)

Ah I see @Mo1959 is feeling better. Excellent start to the day. 

Last night's decision not to set the "get up, go cycling" alarm proved a good one. If it was dark it would be November. Strong winds, lashing rain squalls and cold. Horrid.

Today? The chest freezer needs reorganising. I know, I know. I have a lot of produce to harvest and freeze so I must make space. Still have loads of soft fruit from 2020 so I'll try to give some away.

A few minor admin jobs to do. Mainly I must harvest stuff. I've enough Cavolo Nero to supply Tesco! Harvesting this is a pain, remove the central rib from every leaf and finely shred before freezing. Takes forever.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I love the Olympics. Can’t wait for Paris in 3 years. The TV times will be better for us. Getting excited already!




 sorry not for me, I'll be glad to see the back of the current one.


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Aug 2021)

Morning folks  Received my new cycling helmet in the post yesterday, quite impressed, fits well, looks ok. I had been riding around in a baseball cap [im an old git/ old school] until my neighbour informed me i shall surely die a horrible death unless i get some bonce protection!  How i survived as a kid is a mystery....what with climbing trees/go-carts/rope swings, smoking crack hee hee only joking,,,,playing conkers in the school yard without full suit body armour.... Anyhow i reckon i will still wear my cap down the single track roads as other vehicles are seldom and im more likely to end my days skewered by a Highland cow. I will wear it on the A9 though....dont want 'Killed by a Sodding Gurt Big Motorhome' on my gravestone!


----------



## pawl (8 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Which is which




Google ie your friend.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Aug 2021)

We’ve booked an outside table for Sunday lunch. Forecast is rain and wind ☔️😮🤔
Mrs Tenkaykev will contact the pub and see if there is room inside


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Received my new cycling helmet in the post yesterday, quite impressed, fits well, looks ok. I had been riding around in a baseball cap [im an old git/ old school] until my neighbour informed me i shall surely die a horrible death unless i get some bonce protection!  How i survived as a kid is a mystery....what with climbing trees/go-carts/rope swings, smoking crack hee hee only joking,,,,playing conkers in the school yard without full suit body armour.... Anyhow i reckon i will still wear my cap down the single track roads as other vehicles are seldom and im more likely to end my days skewered by a Highland cow. I will wear it on the A9 though....dont want 'Killed by a Sodding Gurt Big Motorhome' on my gravestone!



I'd have told the neighbor to go forth and multiply and just carried on as usual, I've not used bonce protection for over fifty years.


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> sorry not for me, I'll be glad to see the back of the current one.


Same here, its like a school sports day for taller kids  I am looking forward to my ideas of new sports being included... 'Catch the Javelin' and 'Synchronised Drowning'


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Aug 2021)

I think there should be an extra medal for the real heroes

I nominate the people who run out in front of a flying javelin to make sure they spot exactly where it lands!


----------



## postman (8 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hia Welshie
> Been up since 0600. BBC forecast is "light" rain......it is hammering down.....really hammering down.
> Sat in conservatory and can't hear the radio for the heavy rain.


The first song on radio one was flowers in the rain,not a lot of people know that.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I'd have told the neighbor to go forth and multiply and just carried on as usual, I've not used bonce protection for over fifty years.


My bad crash when I smashed my collar bone I wasn't aware of hitting my head but the helmet was scraped and cracked so did it's job so if it gives me even the slightest protection I will continue wearing it. To be honest, a decent helmet is so light you barely notice it on your head anyway. 

Each to their own though. Whatever you are comfortable with.

I've just had a nice bath......as much as to relax as because I particularly needed one. Lol


----------



## pawl (8 Aug 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Same here, its like a school sports day for taller kids  I am looking forward to my ideas of new sports being included... 'Catch the Javelin' and 'Synchronised Drowning'




How about heading the shot 😣


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Google ie your friend.


https://www.answers.com/Q/Can_you_tell_the_difference_between_male_and_female_carrots


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2021)

I like to pick and choose which bits of the Olympics I watch.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2021)

As someone who has written off 2 motorcycle helmets in fairly low speed offs, I would not entertain riding a bicycle without one. You have no control over whether you smack your head on the ground, or not. I've come off a motorcycle at 100+ mph and not touched the helmet. I fell off at the Anglesey circuit at about 35 mph and wrecked one - saved my noggin though.


----------



## Paulus (8 Aug 2021)

Good morning all. 
Avery wet day here, much like many places around the country. 

We are having a bit of a do today. Our friends Son is getting married and a group of us are watching the ceremony via Zoom, whilst drinking wine and ale and eating. I have cooked a vat of bolognese, enough i hope for 9 people. There will be loads of nibbles also. Not your normal wedding feast, but it's tasty and filling. MrsP has made 2 strawberry flans and a summer pudding for afters.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> As someone who has written off 2 motorcycle helmets in fairly low speed offs, I would not entertain riding a bicycle without one. You have no control over whether you smack your head on the ground, or not. I've come off a motorcycle at 100+ mph and not touched the helmet. I fell off at the Anglesey circuit at about 35 mph and wrecked one - saved my noggin though.


The only 'off' I had on my motorbike was entirely my fault. After a somersault my head hit the corner of the curb. It took a chunk out of the helmet 
I am convinced it saved my life.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2021)

Not to be a party pooper, but I read a report about 6 months ago that said out of 23 of the leading helmets tested, only 3 offered any protection in the event of an accident with either a vehicle or the road.

None of the others gave any real protection. That's why manufacturers don't make any claims about they're products.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but I read a report about 6 months ago that said out of 23 of the leading helmets tested, only 3 offered any protection in the event of an accident with either a vehicle or the road.
> 
> None of the others gave any real protection. That's why manufacturers don't make any claims about they're products.


 
Yeah but, if you have long hair they stop you looking like Rasputin gone through a hedge backwards.


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Aug 2021)

Re-helmets, for me its all about a risk assessment. Ive been a motorcyclist most of my life and now how quickly your day can change to hospital food...I wouldnt ever consider wearing an open face helmet on a motorcycle. Each to their own of course. I do believe in avoidance and a keen sense of self preservation. If i lived in the city i would wear a cycle helmet all the time but in the sticks there is less risk. The cheap lid i bought certainly looks like it could take a hefty impact and if it shatters thats ok its done its job. High milers would probably want something better..but then its back again to risk assessment.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Aug 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Re-helmets, for me its all about a risk assessment. Ive been a motorcyclist most of my life and now how quickly your day can change to hospital food...I wouldnt ever consider wearing an open face helmet on a motorcycle. Each to their own of course. I do believe in avoidance and a keen sense of self preservation. If i lived in the city i would wear a cycle helmet all the time but in the sticks there is less risk. The cheap lid i bought certainly looks like it could take a hefty impact and if it shatters thats ok its done its job. High milers would probably want something better..but then its back again to risk assessment.



Helmets are an emotive issue. We (myself and Mrs @BoldonLad) wear helmets, mainly at the insistence of daughter No 3 (presumably, she feels she can wait for her inheritance  ). Mrs @BoldonLad has had a couple of "offs", in one instance, helmet was damaged, so, presumably, her head would have otherwise come in contact with the ground, if it were not for the helmet. Comparing the construction of my bicycle helmet with my motorcycle helmet, I would suspect the cycle helmet would not give much protection at speed, but, we are two 74 year olds, and speed is not high on our agenda 

I view it as a "personal choice" subject, I would not like to see (cycle) helmets made compulsory, but, would not be "interfering/commenting/advising" on others choice to wear/not wear. When teaching our grandchildren to ride bicycles, the "helmet decision" was left to their parents.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My bad crash when I smashed my collar bone I wasn't aware of hitting my head but the helmet was scraped and cracked so did it's job so if it gives me even the slightest protection I will continue wearing it. To be honest, a decent helmet is so light you barely notice it on your head anyway.
> 
> Each to their own though. Whatever you are comfortable with.
> 
> I've just had a nice bath......as much as to relax as because I particularly needed one. Lol


Yep, I know this one. A few years ago I hit a dodgy bit of tarmac, in the middle of nowhere, at 25mph. Straight off. Jeez I went down hard. The guys re-routed and after a cafe stop a couple rode home with me. I hadn't realised how badly shaken up I was till the last 3-4 miles.

Next day I examined my helmet. It was a week old, £120. It had cracked in four places. I don't recall hitting my head and my head was just about the only bit of me that didn't hurt.

I'm a believer.........


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah but, if you have long hair they stop you looking like Rasputin gone through a hedge backwards.




Unless of course your hair sticks out of the ventilation bits and you look like a mad man.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Unless of course your hair sticks out of the ventilation bits and you look like *a mad man.*



tut tut a mad person, surely  good job you are not posting in "the dark place"


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2021)

Wearing a helmet is a bit like schroedingers cat I think..


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> tut tut a mad person, surely  good job you are not posting in "the dark place"




Good job we don't give a sh*t here.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2021)

When I was racing I always used to buy the next helmet up from the cheapest ACU Gold standard one available.
My reasoning was that the 'Gold' standard was acceptable for racing, and any accident that involved a head shot higher than that standard could handle, would probably leave me in a vegetative state anyway.
In which case MrsD was instructed to turn off the life support.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wearing a helmet is a bit like* schroedingers cat* I think..



Just looked that up on Google.... I am no wiser.... I will trust you on that one


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wearing a helmet is a bit like schroedingers cat I think..


Wrong analogy.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2021)

Schrodinger's Cat was simply a teaching tool that Schrodinger used to illustrate how some people were misinterpreting quantum theory. ... In quantum theory, quantum particles can exist in a superposition of states at the same time and collapse down to a single state upon interaction with other particles.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wearing a helmet is a bit like schroedingers cat I think..


Why would you wear a cat, Schrödinger's* or anyone else's for that matter.

*You'd have to take it out of the box to wear it.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Schrodinger's Cat was simply a teaching tool that Schrodinger used to illustrate how some people were misinterpreting quantum theory. ... In quantum theory, quantum particles can exist in a superposition of states at the same time and collapse down to a single state upon interaction with other particles.


Animals in scientific tests?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why would you wear a cat, Schrödinger's* or anyone else's for that matter.
> 
> *You'd have to take it out of the box to wear it.




I knew you would say something


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Wrong analogy.




Just as maddening and anger producing though


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> What's a share proof washer please?
> 
> @12boy @Juan Kog one of my cycling buddies suggested PTFE tape which I have in my tool box - I'm not utterly incompetent, I've done minor plumbing stuff.
> 
> ...


Have you sorted your loose screw out yet?


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but I read a report about 6 months ago that said out of 23 of the leading helmets tested, only 3 offered any protection in the event of an accident with either a vehicle or the road.
> 
> None of the others gave any real protection. That's why manufacturers don't make any claims about they're products.


I've just read an article where they tested 30 bicycle helmets in simulated " real world " simulations such as this: 
_They then used a different test rig, outfitted with a dummy head striking a slanted anvil covered with 80-grit sandpaper, to simulate an asphalt road that a crashing cyclist would likely hit at an angle._

Of the 30 tested 4 scored five stars, a couple scored two stars which was still regarded as satisfactory with the rest scoring three or four stars.
Article here:
https://www.bicycling.com/news/a21932579/bike-helmet-ratings/


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wearing a helmet is a bit like schroedingers cat I think..


I asked Molly but she doesn’t want to wear one. 🐱


----------



## gavroche (8 Aug 2021)

Had a busy day decorating the spare bedroom with Mrs G and then polishing her car ( as I don't have one anymore). Having a well deserved cup of coffee now before taking Molly for a walk on the promenade. No ride today as it is too windy.


----------



## gavroche (8 Aug 2021)

A nice shiny car, ready to get dirty again.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> A nice shiny car, ready to get dirty again.
> View attachment 603230


That looks very futuristic, what car is it?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That looks very futuristic, what car is it?


Looks like a Nissan Juke?


----------



## Sterlo (8 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've just read an article where they tested 30 bicycle helmets in simulated " real world " simulations such as this:
> _They then used a different test rig, outfitted with a dummy head striking a slanted anvil covered with 80-grit sandpaper, to simulate an asphalt road that a crashing cyclist would likely hit at an angle._
> 
> Of the 30 tested 4 scored five stars, a couple scored two stars which was still regarded as satisfactory with the rest scoring three or four stars.
> ...


I've just looked, mine came out third and I only paid £40 last year. After my off, I would always wear one, although I did before anyway. Like others have said, it's personal choice.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I asked Molly but she doesn’t want to wear one. 🐱
> 
> 
> View attachment 603231




She looks a bit suspicious. Don't blame her


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Schrodinger's Cat was simply a teaching tool that Schrodinger used to illustrate how some people were misinterpreting quantum theory. ... In quantum theory, quantum particles can exist in a superposition of states at the same time and collapse down to a single state upon interaction with other particles.


Of course, why didn't I think of that!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you sorted your loose screw out yet?


Nope.......but it's on my to do list. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I asked Molly but she doesn’t want to wear one. 🐱
> 
> 
> View attachment 603231





gavroche said:


> Had a busy day decorating the spare bedroom with Mrs G and then polishing her car ( as I don't have one anymore). Having a well deserved cup of coffee now *before taking Molly for a walk o*n the promenade. No ride today as it is too windy.



As far as I can see Molly looks like she's settled down for a quiet Sunday snooze......................................


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Of course, why didn't I think of that!




NN very quickly got The enclyopedia out to find that gem.


----------



## Milzy (8 Aug 2021)

I’d like to do 60. Could always take some equity out of the house. After all one daughter would still be getting a large amount of inheritance.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2021)

From my Facebook page this afternoon


----------



## gavroche (8 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like a Nissan Juke?


Good guess Mo, it is a Juke.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2021)

From my Facebook


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Aug 2021)

Afternoon everyone. We are all safely home and unpacked. Mrs exlaser managed to retain the ladies prize at the nationals so all is well with the world. Though she did make it difficult for herself by not finishing two very windy races ( too much open water swimming and not enough sailing lol ) . 
And as promised, whether you like it or not lol , here are some slightly better quality pics of the event.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon everyone. We are all safely home and unpacked. Mrs exlaser managed to retain the ladies prize at the nationals so all is well with the world. Though she did make it difficult for herself by not finishing two very windy races ( too much open water swimming and not enough sailing lol ) .
> And as promised, whether you like it or not lol , here are some slightly better quality pics of the event.
> View attachment 603242
> 
> ...


How do you decide what number goes on the sail? Is it a racing number registered to the boat or person?


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Schrodinger's Cat was simply a teaching tool that Schrodinger used to illustrate how some people were misinterpreting quantum theory. ... In quantum theory, quantum particles can exist in a superposition of states at the same time and collapse down to a single state upon interaction with other particles.


Schrödinger later became a director at Ireland's Institute for Advanced Studies.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> When I was racing I always used to buy the next helmet up from the cheapest ACU Gold standard one available.
> My reasoning was that the 'Gold' standard was acceptable for racing, and any accident that involved a head shot higher than that standard could handle, would probably leave me in a vegetative state anyway.
> In which case MrsD was instructed to turn off the life support.


It has (I think) just come to me. My helmet was Everoak......does that sound right?


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> How do you decide what number goes on the sail? Is it a racing number registered to the boat or person?



The number always stays with the boat . In the case with the British moth dinghy No 1 was made in 1932 and I think the next boat made will be 900. In the old days all dinghy class used to start at no 1, these days boat makers are more ‘ adventurous’ with start numbers so it makes it look like they have sold more boats than they really have . In the class I have just joined the first number is 100. In another well known class they decided to make their first boat number 1000. 😀


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It has (I think) just come to me. My helmet was Everoak......does that sound right?


Yes, they made motorcycle helmets.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nope.......but it's on my to do list. Probably tomorrow.


So, for now, we can truthfully say “Paul has a screw loose”.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> So, for now, we can truthfully say “Paul has a screw loose”.


As do most around here and I include myself As well.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2021)

I hear that Guy Martin had a go at sidecar passengering at Cadwell Park this weekend.
He only fell out once. 
Fair play, though.


----------



## rustybolts (8 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> I hear that Guy Martin had a go at sidecar passengering at Cadwell Park this weekend.
> He only fell out once.
> Fair play, though.
> View attachment 603270
> ...


Fair play to Guy , he rode in the classic race in Armoy last week , got a 2nd


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Aug 2021)

A very belated greetings from me today, I’d set the video to catch the overnight Olympics stuff then kept well clear of any potential spoilers (not naming names @Mo1959 ) until after I’d watched it all. Fabulous watching the Kennys in action . After that a little walk followed by the last stage of the amazing Arctic Tour of Norway, always one of my favourite races. Another packed day


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2021)

Excuse me, but _*WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_

I hope to be making the trip from Todmorden to Exeter by train several times a year in future so I have been researching the fares. A friend of mine ('bubble' pal, as was) is here and going off to visit her brother in Exeter tomorrow. She told me that she was intending to travel via Manchester and would be spending well over £100 return, even using her railcard. I told her that it was cheaper than that, quicker, and more convenient to go via Leeds. She disagreed, having checked the fares previously. This led to further research and discovery of some astoundingly stupid results...


Off-peak return from Leeds to Exeter: £110.65
Make an extra journey from Hebden Bridge then catch the same train from Leeds... Also £110.65!
Extend the journey to Leeds by getting on the train one stop earlier, pass through Hebden Bridge, then catch that same train from Leeds to Exeter: Only £97.80!!!
So, significantly extending the journey from case (1) to case (2) costs _nothing_. Extending that journey even more [case (3)] _saves _£12.85! 

It seems impossible that this can be true, but given the stupid fragmented railway system that we have in the UK, it probably _IS_! I am walking down to the station with her later so we will find out for sure then. If it isn't true, then the online ticket booking systems are wrong - we both checked prices using multiple sites.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Excuse me, but _*WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_
> 
> I hope to be making the trip from Todmorden to Exeter by train several times a year in future so I have been researching the fares. A friend of mine ('bubble' pal, as was) is here and going off to visit her brother in Exeter tomorrow. She told me that she was intending to travel via Manchester and would be spending well over £100 return, even using her railcard. I told her that it was cheaper than that, quicker, and more convenient to go via Leeds. She disagreed, having checked the fares previously. This led to further research and discovery of some astoundingly stupid results...
> 
> ...


Will you be able to swap platforms quick enough if via Manchester is cheaper. And if back one station is cheaper, assuming travelling via Leeds, how will you get there, train?

A quick check shows via London for Leeds to Exeter, which isn't the shortest route on viewing the map.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Will you be able to swap platforms quick enough if via Manchester is cheaper. And if back one station is cheaper, assuming travelling via Leeds, how will you get there, train?
> 
> A quick check shows via London for Leeds to Exeter, which isn't the shortest route on viewing the map.


If going via Manchester, you have to swap _STATIONS_, which takes an awful lot longer than swapping platforms! 

Train Tod to Leeds, change platforms, train Leeds to Exeter - simple!

There are direct trains from Leeds to Exeter, not going via London.

It _IS_ possible to save about an extra £20 by booking Advance tickets. Those journeys involve more changes and having to travel on specific trains. Both my pal and I prefer the flexibility of being able to travel on any off-peak train. If I were travelling with a bike then I would have had to reserve bike spaces on specific trains but I have solved that problem by leaving a bike in Devon for future holidays.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Excuse me, but _*WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_
> 
> I hope to be making the trip from Todmorden to Exeter by train several times a year in future so I have been researching the fares. A friend of mine ('bubble' pal, as was) is here and going off to visit her brother in Exeter tomorrow. She told me that she was intending to travel via Manchester and would be spending well over £100 return, even using her railcard. I told her that it was cheaper than that, quicker, and more convenient to go via Leeds. She disagreed, having checked the fares previously. This led to further research and discovery of some astoundingly stupid results...
> 
> ...



Have you tried the Trainsplit app? Obviously I don't know the full details but two minutes on the app using a random choice with a Senior Railcard:

Depart Todmorden 09.55 today
Arrive Exeter Central 16.56

Return August 16th
Depart Exeter Central 13.12
Arrive Todmorden 19.34

Cost £88.20 return. Clearly I haven't looked at this in depth. Changing stations in Manchester is only +/- 10 minutes. In my experience swapping certain platforms at Picadilly can take 5+ minutes.


----------



## 12boy (9 Aug 2021)

There is a river coming out of the Wind River range spelled Popo Agie. Any guesses on how it is pronounced? A clue is it isn't Yose ah mite.
Nothing productive today.....a bike ride, a little watering, a zoom chat with my son and his, a few arrows shot. not a bad day. Yesterday I cleared enough garage to set up a weight bench that I put away years ago. Gave it a try today and was dismayed by my puniness. Oh well, use it or lose it. And speaking of losing, I lost my phone yesterday and had to get a new one. Sure works better, though.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2021)

@12boy - po-aage?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2021)

I'll say good morning now and then hopefully doze. I've had a brew and watched some Netflix. Every 20 minutes or so the wind gets and rain hits the windows like machine gunfire!

I've some odds and sods which need doing. I also need to get out on a ride. That will be difficult, my three regular buddies aren't riding this week for a variety of different reasons. I may explore a gravel route for a future club ride though it's likely to be wet and muddy. ☹️

Anyone looking for some TV to watch? I'm enjoying a Netflix series called Damnation. The storyline is based around strikers, strikebreakers, the Black Legion and major business in Iowa and Wyoming in the early 30s. I suspect there's a basic truth behind the story but I'm unsure how much so.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yes, they made motorcycle helmets.


AND......to make my bike go faster I stuck 2 big eyes on the back of the helmet


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2021)

Good morning all. 
The weather outside looks pretty horrible at the moment. 
A domestics day I think, after a soggy trudge across the fields with muttley.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2021)

Coeeeee. Dry and fresher here today. That's it. I don't have an awful lot else to say apart from that.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2021)

Morning. Finally managed a little bimble. Just 16 miles on a very overcast morning which I wanted as bright light still smarts a bit. Tried out the new glasses and was very impressed with them. Really good lens clarity with no distortion that you can get with some glasses. Unfortunately the heavens opened 2 miles from home and I got soaked though but good to get out.

These are the specs if anyone wants to treat themselves. Lol.

https://www.merlincycles.com/tifosi-crit-fototec-sunglasses-150901.html


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Finally managed a little bimble. Just 16 miles on a very overcast morning which I wanted as bright light still smarts a bit. Tried out the new glasses and was very impressed with them. Really good lens clarity with no distortion that you can get with some glasses. Unfortunately the heavens opened 2 miles from home and I got soaked though but good to get out.
> 
> These are the specs if anyone wants to treat themselves. Lol.
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/tifosi-crit-fototec-sunglasses-150901.html


Glad to hear you’re on the mend Mo. Those glasses look like they would definitely make you go faster😎


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, dull and damp here, thunderstorms forecast for later. Will try and get out on the bike for a bit, then the supermarket run.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2021)

Well the doze hasn't worked. Looking at the rain and forecast today is now redesignated as a housework day. White wash is on. Breakfast followed by exercises and then the hoover comes out!!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well the doze hasn't worked. Looking at the rain and forecast today is now redesignated as a housework day. White wash is on. Breakfast followed by exercises and then the hoover comes out!!


Hoovering *is* exercise! Is for me anyway. Lol.


----------



## 185Q (9 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Excuse me, but _*WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_
> 
> I hope to be making the trip from Todmorden to Exeter by train several times a year in future so I have been researching the fares. A friend of mine ('bubble' pal, as was) is here and going off to visit her brother in Exeter tomorrow. She told me that she was intending to travel via Manchester and would be spending well over £100 return, even using her railcard. I told her that it was cheaper than that, quicker, and more convenient to go via Leeds. She disagreed, having checked the fares previously. This led to further research and discovery of some astoundingly stupid results...
> 
> ...





PaulSB said:


> Have you tried the Trainsplit app? Obviously I don't know the full details but two minutes on the app using a random choice with a Senior Railcard:
> 
> Depart Todmorden 09.55 today
> Arrive Exeter Central 16.56
> ...



The Trainline app now offers the option to find the cheapest option (‘SplitSave’) when you use the journey planner and buy tickets from it. We saved £15 on two singles back to Norwich from Darlington in July.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Off to the new LIDL in Barnstaple this morning, dropping the fully charged battery back into the caravan on the way through.
Doggie walking and lawn mowing later.



Dave7 said:


> AND......to make my bike go faster I stuck 2 big eyes on the back of the helmet


A reverse John Cooper, eh?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2021)

It's that time again. I have to drop off Mr WD prescripton off at the quacks today.


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> Had a busy day decorating the spare bedroom with Mrs G and then polishing her car ( as I don't have one anymore). Having a well deserved cup of coffee now before taking Molly for a walk on the promenade. No ride today as it is too windy.




I tried decorating a room with MrsP she objected to being stuck to the wall,
.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2021)

I might be as well to wander round for some shopping. Looks like thundery rain this afternoon so might be a siesta then


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It has (I think) just come to me. My helmet was Everoak......does that sound right?




Didn’t they call them piss pot helmets?


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> AND......to make my bike go faster I stuck 2 big eyes on the back of the helmet




Moon eyes John Cooper had them on his helmet


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Finally managed a little bimble. Just 16 miles on a very overcast morning which I wanted as bright light still smarts a bit. Tried out the new glasses and was very impressed with them. Really good lens clarity with no distortion that you can get with some glasses. Unfortunately the heavens opened 2 miles from home and I got soaked though but good to get out.
> 
> These are the specs if anyone wants to treat themselves. Lol.
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/tifosi-crit-fototec-sunglasses-150901.html


They do look nice Mo.
MrsD had a home visit optician and I was impressed.
I need prescription lenses and he had a nice, light, wrap around pair. I don't like those insert type so think I will go with these.........@250 smackers .


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Didn’t they call them piss pot helmets?


Never heard that one.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> They do look nice Mo.
> MrsD had a home visit optician and I was impressed.
> I need prescription lenses and he had a nice, light, wrap around pair. I don't like those insert type so think I will go with these.........@250 smackers .


 
Low income voucher ?


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Moon eyes John Cooper had them on his helmet


As did my late mate Nigel Rollason.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2021)

AND (he says smugly)....I was in Aldi at 0800.
Back home now trying to get our tumble dryer working


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> AND (he says smugly)....I was in Aldi at 0800.
> Back home now trying to get our tumble dryer working


What does it do when you go to use it?


----------



## 249ccjames (9 Aug 2021)

I thought I'd come into the Retirement Room, after all I am Retired, and got a bit scared at the mention of Time Trials. I guess there's room for me as well though, and you won't mind if I just amble along.


----------



## gavroche (9 Aug 2021)

Bonjour. Waiting for Mrs G to come back from shopping so I can go for a ride as I am looking after 2 grandchildren at the moment: hard work!.
I wish she would hurry up.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Waiting for Mrs G to come back from shopping so I can go for a ride as I am looking after 2 grandchildren at the moment: hard work!.
> I wish she would hurry up.


You're bigger, and older, than them. Show them who's the boss.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2021)

249ccjames said:


> I thought I'd come into the Retirement Room, after all I am Retired, and got a bit scared at the mention of Time Trials. I guess there's room for me as well though, and you won't mind if I just amble along.


Welcome. Just light hearted chat in here, nothing too serious...........especially not time trials!


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Aug 2021)

249ccjames said:


> I thought I'd come into the Retirement Room, after all I am Retired, and got a bit scared at the mention of Time Trials. I guess there's room for me as well though, and you won't mind if I just amble along.


Welcome 👍 they’re an eccentric bunch on here, and good hearted. I’m probably the only sensible one on here 😉


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> What does it do when you go to use it?


Hi Classic.
I put this on the DIY thread. Got some good response but with my health and genera lack of tech know how most is beyond me.
Problem/symptoms.......
Put it on to xyz settings and all seems well. Then, after a few minutes it cuts out.
It has an external filter so........
1. Been outside and hoovered the exit.
2. Hoovered the machine filter & holder..
Just tried a 15 minute refresh and that was ok.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hi Classic.
> I put this on the DIY thread. Got some good response but with my health and *general lack of tech know how most is beyond me.*
> Problem/symptoms.......
> Put it on to xyz settings and all seems well. Then, after a few minutes it cuts out.
> ...


Hope it stays working.

The piece in bold is the important part. You know, and can accept your own limitations. Many don't and can't, which is where problems start.


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It has (I think) just come to me. My helmet was Everoak......does that sound right?
> [/QUOTE
> O
> 
> ...


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2021)

249ccjames said:


> I thought I'd come into the Retirement Room, after all I am Retired, and got a bit scared at the mention of Time Trials. I guess there's room for me as well though, and you won't mind if I just amble along.





Most of us on here just amble along And some of us including me just ramble 

welcome


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2021)

249ccjames said:


> I thought I'd come into the Retirement Room, after all I am Retired, and got a bit scared at the mention of Time Trials. I guess there's room for me as well though, and you won't mind if I just amble along.



Hello and


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2021)

249ccjames said:


> I thought I'd come into the Retirement Room, after all I am Retired, and got a bit scared at the mention of Time Trials. I guess there's room for me as well though, and you won't mind if I just amble along.


If you're ambling you'll possibly be on the front.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Welcome 👍 they’re an eccentric bunch on here, and good hearted. *I’m probably the only sensible one on here *😉


And of course the first rule is don't believe everything you read on the web....


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2021)

Thought I should have a five minute break and check you're all behaving well. Seems OK at the moment.

Five days ago the energy company gave us smart meters and yet another electronic gizmo to sit on the windowsill.

They promised it would help us save money. Yeah!!! Rock on Tommy. We've saved a fortune so far............not a single unit of gas or electric consumed in five days........that's what the gizmo says.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thought I should have a five minute break and check you're all behaving well. Seems OK at the moment.
> 
> Five days ago the energy company gave us smart meters and yet another electronic gizmo to sit on the windowsill.
> 
> They promised it would help us save money. Yeah!!! Rock on Tommy. We've saved a fortune so far............not a single unit of gas or electric consumed in five days........that's what the gizmo says.


When the adverts come on the TV I just laugh at them. No fancy meter will save you a penny unless you turn stuff off/down and you can do that without a silly gizmo.

I bought a nice tuna baguette when I was in the Co-op earlier so off to have that for lunch shortly.

We may have heavy thundery showers this afternoon.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thought I should have a five minute break and check you're all behaving well. Seems OK at the moment.
> 
> Five days ago the energy company gave us smart meters and yet another electronic gizmo to sit on the windowsill.
> 
> They promised it would help us save money. Yeah!!! Rock on Tommy. We've saved a fortune so far............not a single unit of gas or electric consumed in five days........that's what the gizmo says.



Assuming you have a Fridge and Freezer running.... I would suggest.... the Gizmo is not working


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2021)

Pleased with the way my onions, carrots & beans have turned out this year.


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> When the adverts come on the TV I just laugh at them. No fancy meter will save you a penny unless you turn stuff off/down and you can do that without a silly gizmo.
> 
> I bought a nice tuna baguette when I was in the Co-op earlier so off to have that for lunch shortly.
> 
> We may have heavy thundery showers this afternoon.




I’m going to have two rounds of marmalade on toast.for lunchPlease note marmalade on toastNOT MARMITE


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> I’m going to have two rounds of marmalade on toast.for lunchPlease note marmalade on toastNOT MARMITE


Not Marm'alade?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2021)

I hate Hermes I hate Hermes I hate Hermes I hate Hermes I hate Hermes


----------



## Sterlo (9 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Pleased with the way my onions, carrots & beans have turned out this year.
> 
> View attachment 603331


Wow that's fantastic, how do you get them to grow above the ground like that? I'd be pleased as well.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Have you tried the Trainsplit app? Obviously I don't know the full details but two minutes on the app using a random choice with a Senior Railcard:
> 
> Depart Todmorden 09.55 today
> Arrive Exeter Central 16.56
> ...





185Q said:


> The Trainline app now offers the option to find the cheapest option (‘SplitSave’) when you use the journey planner and buy tickets from it. We saved £15 on two singles back to Norwich from Darlington in July.


As I posted above... You _can _save money by split ticketing and buying Advance tickets but that ties you to particular trains.

It is nice to able to extend or shorten trips if the forecasts home and/or away favour one or the other.

The other problem with Advance split tickets is that (the last time I checked) the terms and conditions of travel state that missing a booked Advance journey means that you have to buy a full-price replacement ticket. The only way that you can get on a non-booked train with an Advance ticket is if you missed the booked train because a train was late on an earlier part of the overall journey _AND BOTH JOURNEYS ARE ON THE SAME TICKET_ (i.e. _NOT _split tickets).

We went to the ticket office at Todmorden station this morning. The prices I quoted originally _ARE _correct... It is no cheaper to catch the train from Leeds than it is to catch a different train to Leeds from Hebden Bridge and then catch the other train from Leeds. It is over £12 cheaper to catch the train from Todmorden to Hebden Bridge, stay on it to Leeds, then change to the train from Leeds! 

We queried this and the man at the ticket office said "_It makes no sense - it is just a pricing anomaly!_" 



PaulSB said:


> Changing stations in Manchester is only +/- 10 minutes. In my experience swapping certain platforms at Picadilly can take 5+ minutes.


You would be crazy to work on 10 minutes from getting off a train at Manchester Victoria to getting on one at Manchester Piccadilly. I wouldn't be happy with less than 45-60 minutes between arrival at Victoria and departure from Piccadilly, given the likelihood of the first train being late, and just missing a bus or tram between the stations. Alternatively - it is about a 15-20 minute brisk walk but I would arrive very sweaty if I did it in that time carrying luggage.



numbnuts said:


> I hate Hermes I hate Hermes I hate Hermes I hate Hermes I hate Hermes


While I was at Todmorden station today, I noticed that there are Hermes and Amazon parcel lockers there. If a parcel were not huge then it would be quite handy to get it delivered to a locker if you were going to be out when it was due to arrive. I imagine that there must be lockers like those in every reasonably-sized town now?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Aug 2021)

By a miracle I escaped a soaking this morning, got back from a 30 mile potter just as the heavens opened. 
Then a trip to Sainsburys, mostly ok but quite a few missing items nonetheless. The frozen veg section seemed particularly empty. And no loose leaf tea either. Toilet roll was ok though.
No thunder as yet.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Aug 2021)

249ccjames said:


> I thought I'd come into the Retirement Room, after all I am Retired, and got a bit scared at the mention of Time Trials. I guess there's room for me as well though, and you won't mind if I just amble along.


Hello and , there’s not much talk of time trials here. Apart from my current avatar that is. We do get regular UK earthquake reports though


----------



## 12boy (9 Aug 2021)

Bien venidos, 249ccjames.
The smoke is back...and yet we will continue. A ride will still be had, but kind of like those folks who cycle along smoking a cigarette.
Paul SB you are close.. it is popo to rhyme with hoho, ah, then zha. So, popoahzha.
Be well and safe.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2021)

@ColinJ it was only a suggestion to try and help. None of the tickets I found on Trainsplit were Advance purchase. Trams run every 12 minutes and there approximately four trains an hour from Piccadilly to Victoria.


----------



## gavroche (9 Aug 2021)

I need to go to London in 2023 to renew my passport, so can I book my train ticket now to get it cheaper? 
I only go there once every 10 years as I can't stand the place.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I hate Hermes I hate Hermes I hate Hermes I hate Hermes I hate Hermes


Bill them for your wasted time.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Hello and , there’s not much talk of time trials here. Apart from my current avatar that is. We do get regular UK earthquake reports though


You mean like...
Minor mag. 1.5 earthquake - 
17 km south of Edinburgh, Scotland.
Thursday, 5 August 2021 at 14:27 (GMT)


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2021)

I've only ever done one time trial and that was 4 years ago - did 29:50 over the 10 miles.
Went to the pub on the way home to recover.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I hate Hermes I hate Hermes I hate Hermes I hate Hermes I hate Hermes


I hate Hermes even more now


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I hate Hermes even more now


Do you not get an email with the time the parcel is due?


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thought I should have a five minute break and check you're all behaving well. Seems OK at the moment.
> 
> Five days ago the energy company gave us smart meters and yet another electronic gizmo to sit on the windowsill.
> 
> They promised it would help us save money. Yeah!!! Rock on Tommy. We've saved a fortune so far............not a single unit of gas or electric consumed in five days........that's what the gizmo says.


Ah the weasel words of marketing asterisks*** They "save" you money by making you aware of the energy that you are using. What they potentially could, but don't do is allow you to switch to the cheapest suppliers " on the fly" 
It's total tosh anyway. The " Energy Companies " that you contract to are simply billing companies, they don't own power stations or distribution networks. The generating companies generate the electricity ( or import it ) then send it over the National Grid which owns the transmission network to your home.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you not get an email with the time the parcel is due?


Yes, but on Saturday van pulls up out side, driver sorting out parcels, then drives away, on web site "out for delivery", but nothing came today either and still "out for delivery" ..........maybe tomorrow


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yes, but on Saturday van pulls up out side, driver sorting out parcels, then drives away, on web site "out for delivery", but nothing came today either and still "out for delivery" ..........maybe tomorrow



I am an avid "online shopper", so, receive lots of deliveries, from different Couriers. I have generally found Hermes reliable, but... they did lose one of my deliveries. The "symptoms" were pretty much as you describe, ie, parcel status went to "out for delivery", then, stayed that way for several days, with nothing arriving. If I were you, I would be contacting sender to say your item has not been delivered, and, put the onus on them to kick Hermes, they are, after all, Hermes' Customer.

Good luck


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ it was only a suggestion to try and help. None of the tickets I found on Trainsplit were Advance purchase. Trams run every 12 minutes and there approximately four trains an hour from Piccadilly to Victoria.


Sorry, Paul - I obviously came across as ungrateful... Thanks for your help! 

I've just had a look at Trainsplit and it looks a lot better than the site I tried years ago. 

It gives the option to select flexible tickets only so that does away with the Advance tickets objection. It also allows limiting the number of changes so the passenger does not have to swap trains more than otherwise necessary.

It also warns about the catch that caught me out on one split ticket journey a long time ago. The guard on the train back from Manchester told me that I didn't have a valid ticket from Manchester to Hebden Bridge. I had one from Manchester to Littleborough and another from Littleborough to Hebden Bridge. The problem was that the train I had boarded did not stop at Littleborough and that was against the t&c for my tickets. He let me off with a warning that time, but said I could have been made to buy a full price single ticket from Manchester to Hebden Bridge.

Trainsplit is finding a combination of tickets that saves an extra £4.16 on the journey via Leeds. It seems to be doing that by splitting at Bristol Parkway (it warns that the flexibility only extends to trains which stop there).

So... Trainsplit = very handy; UK rail system which creates companies like that = crazy!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

Am I first? 

Little walk done. Bit fresher with bits of low lying mist here and there and a slight autumnal feel.

The cows looked content munching away and a deer was wondering what I was doing pointing a funny shaped object in his/her direction too.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2021)

249ccjames said:


> I thought I'd come into the Retirement Room, after all I am Retired, and got a bit scared at the mention of Time Trials. I guess there's room for me as well though, and you won't mind if I just amble along.



Everyone here just ambles....very slowly


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Welcome 👍 they’re an eccentric bunch on here, and good hearted. I’m probably the only sensible one on here 😉




You wish


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Am I first?
> 
> Little walk done. Bit fresher with bits of low lying mist here and there and a slight autumnal feel.
> 
> ...


Looks a super morning 😍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, a bit brighter than the last few days, much cooler too.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thought I should have a five minute break and check you're all behaving well. Seems OK at the moment.
> 
> Five days ago the energy company gave us smart meters and yet another electronic gizmo to sit on the windowsill.
> 
> They promised it would help us save money. Yeah!!! Rock on Tommy. We've saved a fortune so far............not a single unit of gas or electric consumed in five days........that's what the gizmo says.




I'm with bulb and they keep sending me emails saying they are in my area and are installing smart meters righto, just jog on by matey


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> I need to go to London in 2023 to renew my passport, so can I book my train ticket now to get it cheaper?
> I only go there once every 10 years as I can't stand the place.




Can't you do it online nowadays?


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2021)

Good morning people. It's wet and grey. I don't enjoy November.

Today is a small person day so shortly I must jump in the car to go and collect my granddaughter. Mrs P is out this afternoon meaning only one responsible (?) adult (?) is available for this task.

Tonight the mighty Rovers take on Morecambe FC. Along with two sons I will be worshipping in the temple that is Ewood Park. First time the three of us have gone together in two years. Really looking forward to the match. But Morecambe? How did we fall so far? It's a long, long story which I can bore you with if you wish?????? 🤔🤔

Time to go.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Can't you do it online nowadays?


Yes, that's what crossed my mind as well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A leisurely cycle into Poole on the Brommies, I just knew that having four of them was eminently sensible as daughter and grandson were able to accompany us. Lunch on the quay followed by grandson wanting to challenge granddad to a race on the way home ( we had a headwind and he’s too young to understand slipstreaming, every time he looked over his shoulder I’d just smile and give him a thumbs up, he’d pedal furiously trying to get away, rinse and repeat ) 
Off to the Black Bear in Wool today for our monthly get together. Weather looks promising.
Stay safe folks ☀️😎👍


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2021)

Some of the old duffers on here don't even amble. They just sort of shuffle along a bit.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Assuming you have a Fridge and Freezer running.... I would suggest.... the Gizmo is not working


You know that's a possibility. I'm wondering how long to wait before I tell someone.

I read the old meters before they were taken out, reported those readings and the engineer left a form confirming these. Think I'll continue to read the meters monthly but out of sheer badness not tell the supplier. Then sit back and see what happens.

I was happy to have these meters. Are previous gas meter was outside and in winter was difficult to read due to condensation inside the screen. Plus the sad old guy in me has a vague interest in watching the gizmo thingy.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

Oh for feck's sake. Just looking at the TV listings and we have a celebrity cooking programme on both BBC and ITV. Can't stand all that guff.......and I doubt I would even recognise the so called celebrities. It must be popular or presumably they wouldn't keep churning this dross out 

Never mind there's cricket on BBC 2. Can't wait..............not!


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks, its cool cloudy and grey this morning, I've got a line full of sheets out, and I had a rough night last night, didn't sleep much.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, its cool cloudy and grey this morning, I've got a line full of sheets out, and I had a rough night last night, didn't sleep much.


Must be something in the air. Welshie and moi didn't sleep well either.


----------



## gavroche (10 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Can't you do it online nowadays?


I will need to check on that . Obviously my present passport is now 8 years old and I had to go to the French embassy in London so they could update it with eye recognition. It would be a great help, money saving and a lot less hassle if I can do it on line.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> I will need to check on that . Obviously my present passport is now 8 years old and I had to go to the French embassy in London so they could update it with eye recognition. It would be a great help, money saving and a lot less hassle if I can do it on line.


Someone on my Facebook page has just done hers online and even taken her own pic against a white background using her phone. Seems the way to do it these days. Not that I would know as I don't possess a passport. Lol


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be something in the air. Welshie and moi didn't sleep well either.



My dud hip was the main culprit, woke me up in the early hours complaining I was laying on it, once I was awake I had to go for a p and then I couldn't settle, once I did settle it wasn't for long as I started to feel hungry , the good thing was that the carer wasn't here till seven.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh for feck's sake. Just looking at the TV listings and we have a celebrity cooking programme on both BBC and ITV. Can't stand all that guff.......and I doubt I would even recognise the so called celebrities. It must be popular or presumably they wouldn't keep churning this dross out
> 
> Never mind there's cricket on BBC 2. Can't wait..............not!


There’s the Tour of Denmark on GCN/Eurosport.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> There’s the Tour of Denmark on GCN/Eurosport.


Which I don't have  Maybe time to subscribe to something like that...........or it will be rake through the films on Amazon Prime and see if I can find something.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Someone on my Facebook page has just done hers online and even taken her own pic against a white background using her phone. Seems the way to do it these days. Not that I would know as I don't possess a passport. Lol




You can do that with the British passport.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2021)

Certain ones you stilll have to send off and some you can do online. I have 1 of each. Maybe when I have to renew them I can do both online


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You know that's a possibility. I'm wondering how long to wait before I tell someone.
> 
> I read the old meters before they were taken out, reported those readings and the engineer left a form confirming these. Think I'll continue to read the meters monthly but out of sheer badness not tell the supplier. Then sit back and see what happens.
> 
> I was happy to have these meters. Are previous gas meter was outside and in winter was difficult to read due to condensation inside the screen. Plus the sad old guy in me has a vague interest in watching the gizmo thingy.


I'd give it a couple of Years Just in case. After all, it's supposed to be a smart meter after all.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

Suppose I'd better have some breakfast now then. Don't like having it too early or I'm starving again way before lunchtime.


----------



## Paulus (10 Aug 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's not raining , but it is a bit grey and overcast. 
Out with the dog shortly and might stop at the cafè for tea and a croissant on the way home. 
Maybe a bimble this afternoon. 
Another busy day in paradise.


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Off for a stroll down to the village for some shopping this morning and then possibly a spot of lunch somewhere.
Got the lawns nicely edged and mown yesterday - they'll now last until we get back from Somerset.
Just got to give the car a once over and pack my stuff, then we're off tomorrow.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Which I don't have  Maybe time to subscribe to something like that...........or it will be rake through the films on Amazon Prime and see if I can find something.


GCN is £40 a year, you watch through an app which you can broadcast to your tv if it’s not too old. Ours is old-ish and isn’t smart so we had to buy a Chromecast dongle to enable this, I think that was about £30. The GCN app has been well worth the money, especially during last week’s Arctic Tour of Norway when Eurosport was only showing Olympic stuff.
Besides races there’s quite a few documentaries on the GCN app too, we’ve watched a few of these and they’ve been very watchable too.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be something in the air. Welshie and moi didn't sleep well either.


Better call up the instigators...


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> GCN is £40 a year, you watch through an app which you can broadcast to your tv if it’s not too old. Ours is old-ish and isn’t smart so we had to buy a Chromecast dongle to enable this, I think that was about £30. The GCN app has been well worth the money, especially during last week’s Arctic Tour of Norway when Eurosport was only showing Olympic stuff.
> Besides races there’s quite a few documentaries on the GCN app too, we’ve watched a few of these and they’ve been very watchable too.


I managed to bag my annual membership for £20 just prior to this years TDF. I think it does go on offer from time to time, so if there's no rush...
Oh, and Biathlon cross country skiing and shooting is a new favourite for me.


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Better call up the instigators...



Because there's something in the air
We've got to get together sooner or later
Because the revolution's here


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Better call up the instigators...


We have got to get together sooner or late
EDIT
Damn..... Dave r beat me to it


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2021)

Breakfast for us was......................
..........
........ 
99nr ice cream cornet 
Got some jobs to do followed by a short walk then brunch will be beans on toast with melted cheese on top.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> GCN is £40 a year, you watch through an app which you can broadcast to your tv *if it’s not too old.* Ours is old-ish and isn’t smart so we had to buy a Chromecast dongle to enable this, I think that was about £30. The GCN app has been well worth the money, especially during last week’s Arctic Tour of Norway when Eurosport was only showing Olympic stuff.
> Besides races there’s quite a few documentaries on the GCN app too, we’ve watched a few of these and they’ve been very watchable too.


How old is "not too old"?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Breakfast for us was......................
> ..........
> ........
> 99nr ice cream cornet
> Got some jobs to do followed by a short walk then brunch will be beans on toast with melted cheese on top.


Mmmmm. Haven't had that for ages. I do actually have cheese in the fridge for a change and have beans so an idea for a meal soon.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Because there's something in the air
> We've got to get together sooner or later
> Because the revolution's here


_"Power to the people"_


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2021)

I always enjoy beans on toast. We rarely have it though for some unknown reason. Don't like the cheese bit though


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I always enjoy beans on toast. We rarely have it though for some unknown reason. Don't like the cheese bit though


The worst bit of making cheesy beanos as I call them, is the mess in the grill tray. Can't remember if I have any tin foil to line it.


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"Power to the people"_



Block off the streets and houses
Because theres something in the air
We've got to get together sooner or later
Because the revolutions here.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

Bit of cloud appearing now so if I want to bimble I better go now, but sadly the enthusiasm disappears if I don't go out first thing so not sure I can be bothered. Maybe first thing tomorrow as it's looking ok.


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"Power to the people"_


Wrong song.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The worst bit of making cheesy beanos as I call them, is the mess in the grill tray. Can't remember if I have any tin foil to line it.


Have you not tried a pan fried cheese toastie Mo?
There’s a good recipe on the BBC cookery website. I add Geetas deluxe mango chutney to mine, but a couple of tablespoons of beans would work as well.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I always enjoy beans on toast. We rarely have it though for some unknown reason. Don't like the cheese bit though


I prefer my beans** on the plate and the toast separate so it doesn't get soggy
**cheese gas to be a cheddar type so it melts into the beans.......lurvely.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Wrong song.


_"Come the revolution, you my friend... "_


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The worst bit of making cheesy beanos as I call them, is the mess in the grill tray. Can't remember if I have any tin foil to line it.


You are complicating things Mo imo.
Heat beans in micro. Add cheddar cheese towards the end.
Bread in toaster.
Bingo.....job done


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I prefer my beans** on the plate and the toast separate so it doesn't get soggy
> **cheese gas to be a cheddar type so it melts into the beans.......lurvely.


Weirdo


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You are complicating things Mo imo.
> Heat beans in micro. Add cheddar cheese towards the end.
> Bread in toaster.
> Bingo.....job done


...........but then you will have to put the toast on top rather than underneath!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> ...........but then you will have to put the toast on top rather than underneath!


No.....you have the toast on the plate.
1. Cut piece of toast.
2. Stick fork in.
3. Put beans n cheese on
4. Shove in gob
Job done


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> ...........but then you will have to put the toast on top rather than underneath!


Generously spread a couple of slices of bread with butter, grate cheese, put first slice butter side down in hot frying pan, put grated cheese ( plus chutney / relish if desired ) on top, place second buttered slice on top with butter side up, flip over when bottom slice is nice and brown and cook until second slice is brown. Press down with spatula to ensure melted cheese is squished into the bread. Slide onto plate, wipe frying pan, bite into toastie, burn mouth on molten cheese, swear profusely.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Generously spread a couple of slices of bread with butter, grate cheese, put first slice butter side down in hot frying pan, put grated cheese ( plus chutney / relish if desired ) on top, place second buttered slice on top with butter side up, flip over when bottom slice is nice and brown and cook until second slice is brown. Press down with spatula to ensure melted cheese is squished into the bread. Slide onto plate, wipe frying pan, bite into toastie, burn mouth on molten cheese, swear profusely.


Ha, ha.......takes me back to when I had a toastie maker and used to bite in without waiting on them to cool. Ouch!


----------



## Paulus (10 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No.....you have the toast on the plate.
> 1. Cut piece of toast.
> 2. Stick fork in.
> 3. Put beans n cheese on
> ...


What on earth is happening here. Have we got so senile that there has to be tips and advice on how to eat beans on toast, or variations of?


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Weirdo


Said by the one who does not like mushrooms


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2021)

Took Mrs p to the LGH at 7 am this morning Having surgery thisPM to remove a tumour from ovaries.Anxious wait


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Said by the one who does not like mushrooms




That's because they are shite


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2021)

Many thanks to you all for your kind responses 😍😍😍


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Took Mrs p to the LGH at 7 am this morning Having surgery thisPM to remove a tumour from ovaries.Anxious wait



My best wishes to Mrs P for a swift recovery.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That's because they are shite


 
In that case I had scrambled eggs on toast with shite this morning


----------



## Paulus (10 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> In that case I had scrambled eggs on toast with shite this morning


Hmm, tasty.


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> In that case I had scrambled eggs on toast with shite this morning


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Block off the streets and houses
> Because theres something in the air
> We've got to get together sooner or later
> Because the revolutions here.



Please, please, please. About four bloody hours it's been in my head, my ears. I've googled, I can't remember, I can sing, badly, those four lines......

Title?
Band?

*Please*


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Please, please, please. About four bloody hours it's been in my head, my ears. I've googled, I can't remember, I can sing, badly, those four lines......
> 
> Title?
> Band?
> ...


Thunderclap Newman - Something in the air.
Just Google the lyrics........not that I had to.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Please, please, please. About four bloody hours it's been in my head, my ears. I've googled, I can't remember, I can sing, badly, those four lines......
> 
> Title?
> Band?
> ...



Had it in your ears, you're certain it's not something in the air?


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Thunderclap Newman - Something in the air


Of course. Thank you.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Please, please, please. About four bloody hours it's been in my head, my ears. I've googled, I can't remember, I can sing, badly, those four lines......
> 
> Title?
> Band?
> ...


Wasn't it the one-hit wonders _Thunderclap Newman_? 



classic33 said:


> How old is "not too old"?


Too old = not 'smart'?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2021)

Damn - too slow typing my response!


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Wasn't it the one-hit wonders _Thunderclap Newman_?
> 
> 
> Too old = not 'smart'?


My CRT will be too old then?


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2021)

Just back from the village and changed my clean on this morning shirt - bloody sky rat dumped on me! Got to wash my hair as well. 
Blimmin' Grockles feeding the gulls!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just back from the village and changed my clean on this morning shirt - bloody sky rat dumped on me! Got to wash my hair as well.
> Blimmin' Grockles feeding the gulls!


Supposed to be lucky......buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning people. It's wet and grey. I don't enjoy November.
> 
> Today is a small person day so shortly I must jump in the car to go and collect my granddaughter. Mrs P is out this afternoon meaning only one responsible (?) adult (?) is available for this task.
> 
> ...







November?The other day Dave r was having four seasons in one day Just put the sledge away Now I’ve got to get the fireworks out It’s all getting to much for this old fart Wonder what’s nexts


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> My best wishes to Mrs P for a swift recovery.




many thanks


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2021)

My pal finally went off on her trip to Devon this morning. She'd headed for the coffee van outside Todmorden station, while I nipped into 'spoons to buy her a pack of Viennese Fingers for the journey.

She had intended to catch the 09:43 train to Leeds but we got to the platform early, just as a Leeds train was arriving, so she got on that instead. I said goodbye, picked up a Metro, and headed for Aldi.

I got home and discovered a squashed pack of Viennese Fingers at the bottom of my rucksack, under my shopping. Oops... Looks like broken biccies with my afternoon coffee then!

Shortly after that I got a call from my pal... Both of us had forgotten that she had an off-peak ticket, only valid after 09:30. The guard told her off but let her stay on the train without charging her extra.



classic33 said:


> How old is "not too old"?


If you use a Chromecast Dongle, the TV needs to have a free HDMI socket. Your old set probably won't have one?

My TV used to have a Eurosport app but they stopped supporting it so now I cast to the Chromecast dongle instead. The picture quality is better than it used to be on the app, but it isn't quite so convenient to skip through the coverage because I can't use the TV remote control.


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Breakfast for us was......................
> ..........
> ........
> 99nr ice cream cornet
> Got some jobs to do followed by a short walk then brunch will be beans on toast with melted cheese on top.





Cheesy beans Forgotten about that That’s lunch tomorrow sorted.Might improvise a bit with the addition of a little Marmite


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.......takes me back to when I had a toastie maker and used to bite in without waiting on them to cool. Ouch!




Glad I’m not the only one


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Took Mrs p to the LGH at 7 am this morning Having surgery thisPM to remove a tumour from ovaries.Anxious wait




Good luck and fingers crossed from me as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Supposed to be lucky......buy a lottery ticket.


I wouldn't consider myself lucky if one did it on me.


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good luck and fingers crossed from me as well.




Many thanks


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Took Mrs p to the LGH at 7 am this morning Having surgery thisPM to remove a tumour from ovaries.Anxious wait


Apologies, half missed this one. Good luck to you both and best wishes to Mrs pawl.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Apologies, half missed this one. Good luck to you both and best wishes to Mrs pawl.


I missed it too... GWS, Mrs P!


----------



## theloafer (10 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Many thanks to you all for your kind responses 😍😍😍



Good luck and fingers crossed for a speedy recovery


----------



## 185Q (10 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> By a miracle I escaped a soaking this morning, got back from a 30 mile potter just as the heavens opened.
> Then a trip to Sainsburys, mostly ok but quite a few missing items nonetheless. The frozen veg section seemed particularly empty. And no loose leaf tea either. Toilet roll was ok though.
> No thunder as yet.


Supermarket run myself today to my local Sainsbury’s, and was quite alarmed at the lack of stock throughout the store; at a guess I’d say the majority would be down to logistic problems within the UK with a significant amount due to slower imports following on from the ’exciting‘ rollercoaster of the new trading environment we find ourselves in. 

Perhaps the government will take note from history and line in the first Elizabethan reign issue licences to privateers and buccaneering types who can sally forth to pillage the global shipping lanes, and allow the press-ganging among the legions of newly unemployed…?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If you use a Chromecast Dongle, the TV needs to have a free HDMI socket. Your old set probably won't have one?
> 
> My TV used to have a Eurosport app but they stopped supporting it so now I cast to the Chromecast dongle instead. The picture quality is better than it used to be on the app, but it isn't quite so convenient to skip through the coverage because I can't use the TV remote control.


Yes as far as I know it just needs an HDMI socket. We’ve used it on the basic tv’s of a couple of holiday cottages, worked fine. So it doesn’t need much special in the way of a tv, just sufficient internet reception.
Using it on holiday was great, meant we could watch GCN bike coverage and anything else available through the internet.


----------



## theloafer (10 Aug 2021)

back from optician's first bus ride in 2 years..  they sure have not got any better. still must not grumble only cost 50p  and just missed the rain


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That's because they are shite


Only after they have been eaten 
I like them.
Daughter can't stand them


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Please, please, please. About four bloody hours it's been in my head, my ears. I've googled, I can't remember, I can sing, badly, those four lines......
> 
> Title?
> Band?
> ...


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2021)

theloafer said:


> back from optician's first bus ride in 2 years..  they sure have not got any better. still must not grumble only cost 50p  and just missed the rain



We've just started having to use the buses regularly, my Good Lady is in a wheelchair and I can't get her in the car, and they're crap, an hour to do a journey I can do in the car in less then half an hour.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just back from the village and changed my clean on this morning shirt - bloody sky rat dumped on me! Got to wash my hair as well.
> Blimmin' Grockles feeding the gulls!


Any photos available ?? I promise none of us will laugh.

Much

For too long.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

Bit showery now. The temptation is high to have a siesta since I didn’t sleep well but I should really resist as it just becomes a habit. Would rather try and sleep better at night. Think I’ll have a walk and keep myself going.


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2021)

185Q said:


> Supermarket run myself today to my local Sainsbury’s, and was quite alarmed at the lack of stock throughout the store; at a guess I’d say the majority would be down to logistic problems within the UK with a significant amount due to slower imports following on from the ’exciting‘ rollercoaster of the new trading environment we find ourselves in.
> 
> Perhaps the government will take note from history and line in the first Elizabethan reign issue licences to privateers and buccaneering types who can sally forth to pillage the global shipping lanes, and allow the press-ganging among the legions of newly unemployed…?



Bit 'political' for a first post in this thread?
Ain't biting.
News & Current Affairs >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Any photos available ?? I promise one of us will laugh.
> 
> Much
> 
> For too long.


No....bugger off!


----------



## 185Q (10 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Bit 'political' for a first post in this thread?
> Ain't biting.
> News & Current Affairs >>>>>>>>>>


You bit when there was’t any bait on the hook - I’m not out to get caught in any Crosstown Traffic btw!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> We've just started having to use the buses regularly, my Good Lady is in a wheelchair and I can't get her in the car, and they're crap, an hour to do a journey I can do in the car in less then half an hour.


I went on a bus last week, the first time since BC, Before Covid. Was very sparsely occupied and with all the windows open so was ok. Wouldn’t want to use one if busier though. Used to use them all the time BC, the service around here is incredibly good. Trips into town very easy, to the local shopping mall ok, to the Royal Infirmary ok but used to be a lot easier when it was in town. Now the site of flats occuped by amongst others Ian Rankin and Big Ger Morris Cafferty.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


>



That's what I thought I'd said!


classic33 said:


> Had it in your ears, you're certain it's not something in the air?


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Cheesy beans Forgotten about that That’s lunch tomorrow sorted.Might improvise a bit with the addition of a little Marmite


----------



## 12boy (10 Aug 2021)

Pawl, best wishes with your wife's surgery.
I will have a busy day today with therapy, a return to the cell phone store to get some stuff sorted out that is beyond my calcified Luddite brain, the grocery stores to get stuff to tempt Mrs 12's chemo-suppressed palate, a dog crawl (her walks are too slow to be walks) and other happy horsepoop that needs to be done. Maybe a little archery. Tomorrow a bike ride hell or high water. Ironically, the air is pretty good today since riding will probably be delayed until it is too hot to be a lot of fun. 
Your beans and toast thing reminds me of the Great Scone Cream Before Jam issue. If it is Cheesy Beanos which is first?
BTW, I fall firmly in the pro mushroom camp, and if I ate beans and toast, avec cheese, I might add green chile and shrooms, but not the psychedelic ones.
Be well and safe.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2021)

Hermes - update
Told today by seller - no delivery due to Covid could take 3-4 days longer


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hermes - update
> Told today by seller - no delivery due to Covid could take 3-4 days longer


I think blaming Covid for everything is getting a bit wearing now


----------



## Paulus (10 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hermes - update
> Told today by seller - no delivery due to Covid could take 3-4 days longer


So, Hermes told you it was out for delivery last week, when actually it wasn't.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I think blaming Covid for everything is getting a bit wearing now


There are also people _NOT _blaming Covid when they are actually dying of it...


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> November?The other day Dave r was having four seasons in one day Just put the sledge away Now I’ve got to get the fireworks out It’s all getting to much for this old fart Wonder what’s nexts


Four seasons in one day, one of the Finn brothers finest. What is it with people trying to sneak music lyrics into their posts…


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Four seasons in one day, one of the Finn brothers finest. What is it with people trying to sneak music lyrics into their posts…


Just never sit down with a tear or a frown.


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2021)

I've been feeling a bit brighter this afternoon, was s**t this morning, the lounges has got polished, I've been promising to do it for a couple of weeks, and the computer table got tidied, cleaned and polished, now I won't be able to find anything for weeks.


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I went on a bus last week, the first time since BC, Before Covid. Was very sparsely occupied and with all the windows open so was ok. Wouldn’t want to use one if busier though. Used to use them all the time BC, the service around here is incredibly good. Trips into town very easy, to the local shopping mall ok, to the Royal Infirmary ok but used to be a lot easier when it was in town. Now the site of flats occuped by amongst others Ian Rankin and Big Ger Morris Cafferty.



We used to use the bus all the time, then in 2012 I got a car, now having got used to the car being back on the bus is a bit of a shock to the system.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Aug 2021)

Hope all is well Pawl


----------



## rustybolts (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"Come the revolution, you my friend... "_


" do you want a cup of tea?" " well all right "" well you know, we all want to change the world " " but if you talk about destruction , dont you know that you can count me out "


----------



## rustybolts (11 Aug 2021)

ring any bells ?


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

rustybolts said:


> ring any bells ?


No, my clappers dropped off.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

rustybolts said:


> " do you want a cup of tea?" " well all right "" well you know, we all want to change the world " " but if you talk about destruction , dont you know that you can count me out "


Isn't it that the band where one member was replaced, by a lookalike?


----------



## FrankCrank (11 Aug 2021)

Had jab number 2 done yesterday, so woke up with a sore arm - all for the greater good eh. The local government office down the road acts as the vaccine centre, and was pretty packed, queuing outside in the baking sun for around half hour till inside the shady bit. First jab 3 weeks back was Sinovac, and yesterday was Astra Zeneca, just back from my morning walk, so all nicely mixed up


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2021)

Humbled.

Rovers 1 Morecambe 2

Morecambe! Bloody Morecambe! 😡


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2021)

rustybolts said:


> ring any bells ?


There were bells on a hill
But I never heard them ringing
No, I never heard them at all.......

First LP I owned, probably cost, 7'6d and I've still got it. We played it on one of these.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 603473
> 
> 
> Good morning fellow retirees,
> ...


At first I thought you had gone surfing!

This has to be the best ever reason for N+1........I may try it in the future. I suppose it's N+2 really.........


----------



## Paulus (11 Aug 2021)

Good morning all. 
The sun is trying to break through the clouds. 
All the usual stuff to do, dog walking, domestic duties etc. Then a bimble on the bike and a stop at the local shops on the way home for some essentials. 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Hitching up in a couple of hours, then towing across the middle of Exmoor to our bolthole site near Dunkery Beacon (highest point on Exmoor). Weather's looking OK for the next week.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks, had a better night last night, feeling a bit more chipper this morning.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

rustybolts said:


> " do you want a cup of tea?" " well all right "" well you know, we all want to change the world " " but if you talk about destruction , dont you know that you can count me out "



You say you got a real solution
Well, you know
We'd all love to see the plan


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, grey and breezy here. Rain forecast by lunchtime. Will try and get out for a little walk while it’s still dry.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> There were bells on a hill
> But I never heard them ringing
> No, I never heard them at all.......
> 
> ...


To some old duffers here, that's up to date latest, super duper technology is that.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2021)

Morning. Bit overcast but dry so a little 20 mile bimble done as there might be rain later. Uneventful apart from a deliberate close pass by someone in a VW Polo. There was a gentleman walking on the road coming towards me so I moved well over towards the centre of the road to pass him. The dick in the Polo was still way back at the time and I was back in to the side but he still moved over really close as if to punish me by daring to being over the road a bit for a few seconds. Probably some little scrote with a shrivelled up willy that couldn't even get his leg over a bike, or anything else! 

My first record player was a Dansette too.  Nice dark blue colour.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2021)

Morning folks. Dull and overcast here. 

I was so hot in bed last night that I thought I had somehow turned my electric blanket on but no, it was just me thank god.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> To some old duffers here, that's up to date latest, super duper technology is that.



Interesting story about technology, I had an old camera and MP3 player, neither of which were getting used so decided to take them down Cash Converters to see what I could get for them, I got offered 50p for the MP3 player and £3 for the camera, old technology they didn't want, on the way home I dropped them into the local charity shop. I'd had them a while and they'd been expensive when I brought them.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning, made me chuckle.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2021)

Technology has a habit of going round in circles. You can buy new turntables nowadays so people can experience the dulcet tones of warped and scratched old 45's or 78's, and to experience the record skipping along from the begining to the middle in the blink of an eye. Or it can get stuck and just keep playing the same bit over and over forever


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this morning, made me chuckle.
> 
> View attachment 603634


It is indeed a mixed up, shook up World ! Oh wait, when was that written ?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Technology has a habit of going round in circles. You can buy new turntables nowadays so people can experience the dulcet tones of warped and scratched old 45's or 78's, and to experience the record skipping along from the begining to the middle in the blink of an eye. Or it can get stuck and just keep playing the same bit over and over forever


I used to love turning the speed up on the old turntables and making the singers sound like Pinky and Perky.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to love turning the speed up on the old turntables and making the singers sound like Pinky and Perky.




Pinky and Perky . My little brother had that one


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It is indeed a mixed up, shook up World ! Oh wait, when was that written ?


LOL -A 😄


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It is indeed a mixed up, shook up World ! Oh wait, when was that written ?



That was written about 1970.

Well, I left home just a week before
And I'd never ever kissed a woman before
But Lola smiled and took me by the hand
And said, "Dear boy, I'm gonna make you a man"


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Aug 2021)

Morning folks  Its a prevention and cure day for me- Firstly I bought a calk gun and sealant to fill in any gaps in the wooden walls of my cabin [holiday style home]. In the attic are about a zillian hairy arsed spiders who wanna be my friend ....Theres also a wasp nest which seemed to deter and evict the smaller spiders but left the ones Froda Baggins would have a hard time with!  Tuther thing today is to cure my squealing brakes, i did find them useful to warn peds of my approach but coming down a hill yesterday it was a howling cacophony of yowling banshee's.... Think they need cleaning with a degreaser as probably got some wd40 on them.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Aug 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Its a prevention and cure day for me- Firstly I bought a calk gun and sealant to fill in any gaps in the wooden walls of my cabin [holiday style home]. In the attic are about a zillian hairy arsed spiders who wanna be my friend ....Theres also a wasp nest which seemed to deter and evict the smaller spiders but left the ones Froda Baggins would have a hard time with!  Tuther thing today is to cure my squealing brakes, i did find them useful to warn peds of my approach but coming down a hill yesterday it was a howling cacophony of yowling banshee's.... Think they need cleaning with a degreaser as probably got some wd40 on them.


WD40 on a braking surface, not a good idea . Stick to white spirit !


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> WD40 on a braking surface, not a good idea . Stick to white spirit !


I got a bottle of isowhatsitsname alcohol off eBay. Cheap as chips. Occasionally give the discs a wipe with it. Presume it would be fine on the braking surface of wheel rims for rim brakes too?


----------



## Sterlo (11 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I got a bottle of isowhatsitsname alcohol off eBay. Cheap as chips. Occasionally give the discs a wipe with it. Presume it would be fine on the braking surface of wheel rims for rim brakes too?


+1 for the isowhatsitsname, got a litre bottle off Ebay for under a tenner, it'll probably outlast me as long as it doesn't evaporate.


----------



## Sterlo (11 Aug 2021)

My fave bit of tech is an old I pod, 160gb, stores literally thousands of albums. It's great for in the car, loads of music always on hand. The only issue I've got is sometimes, there's too much to choose from. I think I might cry if it ever packed in.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2021)

Sterlo said:


> My fave bit of tech is an old I pod, 160gb, stores literally thousands of albums. It's great for in the car, loads of music always on hand. The only issue I've got is sometimes, there's too much to choose from. I think I might cry if it ever packed in.


Still something to be said for dedicated music players I think rather than having a smartphone trying to do everything. I've got an iPod touch in a drawer somewhere. Don't seem to listen to music much any more.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> There were bells on a hill
> But I never heard them ringing
> No, I never heard them at all.......
> 
> ...


As Mary Hopkin said " those were the days"


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Still something to be said for dedicated music players I think rather than having a smartphone trying to do everything. I've got an iPod touch in a drawer somewhere. Don't seem to listen to music much any more.


I have an old iPhone 6s, it still has the 3.5mm headphone socket. Strip every possible App off it, put it in "Airplane" mode and use it to listen to podcasts and music. Other phone / ecosystems are available


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

Sterlo said:


> My fave bit of tech is an old I pod, 160gb, stores literally thousands of albums. It's great for in the car, loads of music always on hand. The only issue I've got is sometimes, there's too much to choose from. I think I might cry if it ever packed in.



I've got a USB Flash drive plugged into the car and set on random play, its got several thousand tracks on it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2021)

An excellent day yesterday, Train journey to Wool, lunch and a couple of pints at the Black Bear with friends and daughter and grandson visiting from Leeds, the capital of Yorkshire. They headed to the beach later in the afternoon and returned early evening. We settled down to watch " Yesterday ", Mrs Tenkaykev and I watched it a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it. 11 year old grandson thought it was very good, he's not familiar with the music of the Beatles but really enjoyed it.
They're off to Corfe Castle today, a journey on a steam train to Swanage for a wander around and Fish + Chips on the Prom.
I'll wander up to the Library and along the Trailway, possibly have lunch out depending how the mood takes me.
Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## Paulus (11 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> That was written about 1970.
> 
> Well, I left home just a week before
> And I'd never ever kissed a woman before
> ...


She took me to a club down in old Soho,
Where they drink Champagne, but it tastes just like cherry cola,


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> There were bells on a hill
> But I never heard them ringing
> No, I never heard them at all.......
> 
> ...


£77,500, a record for a record.
https://www.loudersound.com/news/rare-beatles-vinyl-sells-for-ps77-500


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> There were bells on a hill
> But I never heard them ringing
> No, I never heard them at all.......
> 
> ...


Bringing together Dansettes and old Beatles songs... My older sister was a young teenager when the Beatles burst onto the global music stage. She had a paper round and used her wages to buy a Dansette and then every Beatles (and Rolling Stones) record as soon as they were released. I used to listen to all of her records well before I could have bought any myself. 



dave r said:


> Interesting story about technology, I had an old camera and MP3 player, neither of which were getting used so decided to take them down Cash Converters to see what I could get for them, I got offered 50p for the MP3 player and £3 for the camera, old technology they didn't want, on the way home I dropped them into the local charity shop. I'd had them a while and they'd been expensive when I brought them.


My friend told me that she had bought a small digital camera from a charity shop for only £3 to take on holiday. I thought it would be horribly nasty and take awful pictures but they turned out really well. I was impressed. I looked at the camera - it was a nice compact Panasonic Lumix. Its original price had probably been round about £200!


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning folks. Dull and overcast here.
> 
> I was so hot in bed last night that I thought I had somehow turned my electric blanket on but no, it was just me thank god.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


You'd plugged yourself into the mains!!


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

rustybolts said:


> As Mary Hopkin said " those were the days"


...gone by, my mind been bent on ramblin'


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> An excellent day yesterday, Train journey to Wool, lunch and a couple of pints at the Black Bear with friends and daughter and grandson visiting from* Leeds, the capital of Yorkshire. *They headed to the beach later in the afternoon and returned early evening. We settled down to watch " Yesterday ", Mrs Tenkaykev and I watched it a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it. 11 year old grandson thought it was very good, he's not familiar with the music of the Beatles but really enjoyed it.
> They're off to Corfe Castle today, a journey on a steam train to Swanage for a wander around and Fish + Chips on the Prom.
> I'll wander up to the Library and along the Trailway, possibly have lunch out depending how the mood takes me.
> Have a peaceful day folks


Yorkshire capital: York
West Riding of Yorkshire capital: Wakefield
West Yorkshire capital: Leeds, possibly

I hope you correct him on this matter.


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2021)

Mrs p came through her op Started at1 15 Pm came out of surgery at 6 15 pm She face timed me this morning Been sick a couple of times and feels a bit groggy but she is not yet 24 hours post opThe surgeon phoned me last night The op went well and removed everything she anticipated 

Ill take this opportunity to thank you all for your posts of support It really helped me get through yesterday Shouldn’t be surprised always knew what a great bunch you are
Many thanks 😍😍😍


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2021)

We had an old record player Called it a gramophone back in the forties .Had needles that you could replace One speed 75


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p came through her op Started at1 15 Pm came out of surgery at 6 15 pm She face timed me this morning Been sick a couple of times and feels a bit groggy but she is not yet 24 hours post opThe surgeon phoned me last night The op went well and removed everything she anticipated
> 
> Ill take this opportunity to thank you all for your posts of support It really helped me get through yesterday Shouldn’t be surprised always knew what a great bunch you are
> Many thanks 😍😍😍


You'll have the housed sorted out by the time she gets home.

Best o'luck to the pair o'you.


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll have the housed sorted out by the time she gets home.
> 
> Best o'luck to the pair o'you.


 

Thanks Wouldn’t dare do anything less


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> West Riding of Yorkshire capital: Wakefield


That's news to me - I will have to do some local history revision!


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's news to me - I will have to do some local history revision!


Even google and bing agree with Wakefield being the capital of the West Riding.

Remember, this is pre April Fool's Day, 1974.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p came through her op Started at1 15 Pm came out of surgery at 6 15 pm She face timed me this morning Been sick a couple of times and feels a bit groggy but she is not yet 24 hours post opThe surgeon phoned me last night The op went well and removed everything she anticipated
> 
> Ill take this opportunity to thank you all for your posts of support It really helped me get through yesterday Shouldn’t be surprised always knew what a great bunch you are
> Many thanks 😍😍😍


Glad to hear it all went well, best wishes to you both.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'd plugged yourself into the mains!!


It felt like it


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Aug 2021)

Back from a little walk, only a few spots of rain so far. Paused on a bridge over the Water of Leith just as a kingfisher darted under it, good timing 
Some of the blackberries starting to ripen now.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2021)

I have 2 lots of washing done and hanging on the line (the washing that is not me). No idea how long it will stay there as it looks like it could well rain.....any second, or not.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Bringing together Dansettes and old Beatles songs... My older sister was a young teenager when the Beatles burst onto the global music stage. She had a paper round and used her wages to buy a Dansette and then every Beatles (and Rolling Stones) record as soon as they were released. I used to listen to all of her records well before I could have bought any myself.
> 
> 
> My friend told me that she had bought a small digital camera from a charity shop for only £3 to take on holiday. I thought it would be horribly nasty and take awful pictures but they turned out really well. I was impressed. I looked at the camera - it was a nice compact Panasonic Lumix. Its original price had probably been round about £200!



Thats the same make as the camera I've just taken to the local charity shop, they're good camera's, cost north of two hundred quid brand new.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p came through her op Started at1 15 Pm came out of surgery at 6 15 pm She face timed me this morning Been sick a couple of times and feels a bit groggy but she is not yet 24 hours post opThe surgeon phoned me last night The op went well and removed everything she anticipated
> 
> Ill take this opportunity to thank you all for your posts of support It really helped me get through yesterday Shouldn’t be surprised always knew what a great bunch you are
> Many thanks 😍😍😍



Glad to hear it went well


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p came through her op Started at1 15 Pm came out of surgery at 6 15 pm She face timed me this morning Been sick a couple of times and feels a bit groggy but she is not yet 24 hours post opThe surgeon phoned me last night The op went well and removed everything she anticipated
> 
> Ill take this opportunity to thank you all for your posts of support It really helped me get through yesterday Shouldn’t be surprised always knew what a great bunch you are
> Many thanks 😍😍😍


Well done to Mrs P. Glad everything went well.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Even google and bing agree with Wakefield being the capital of the West Riding.
> 
> Remember, this is pre April Fool's Day, 1974.


It’s never been the same since Deira merged with Bernicia if you ask me


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

I'm knackered, I've stretched muscles this morning that haven't been streatched for ages. First Yoga class I've done since the first lockdown, New class started in the church Hall just down the road from us, it was a good class, an excellent workout, stretches and basic poses, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2021)

The Eagle has landed.








Currently in the Rest and be Thankful Inn enjoying a 'kids' size mid week roast. 





There's some big kids on the farms around 'ere.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p came through her op Started at1 15 Pm came out of surgery at 6 15 pm She face timed me this morning Been sick a couple of times and feels a bit groggy but she is not yet 24 hours post opThe surgeon phoned me last night The op went well and removed everything she anticipated
> 
> Ill take this opportunity to thank you all for your posts of support It really helped me get through yesterday Shouldn’t be surprised always knew what a great bunch you are
> Many thanks 😍😍😍


Glad it went ok. Some people don’t seem to cope well with anaesthetic and feel a bit sick. Hope she’s over it soon. xx


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Humbled.
> 
> Rovers 1 Morecambe 2
> 
> Morecambe! Bloody Morecambe! 😡


You are missing our Harvey .


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bit overcast but dry so a little 20 mile bimble done as there might be rain later. Uneventful apart from a deliberate close pass by someone in a VW Polo. There was a gentleman walking on the road coming towards me so I moved well over towards the centre of the road to pass him. The dick in the Polo was still way back at the time and I was back in to the side but he still moved over really close as if to punish me by daring to being over the road a bit for a few seconds. Probably some little scrote with a shrivelled up willy that couldn't even get his leg over a bike, or anything else!
> 
> My first record player was a Dansette too.  Nice dark blue colour.


You really do seem to be an expert on willy shapes and sizes Mo


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2021)

Hermes update - It just arrived, the driver apologised for being late


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hermes update - It just arrived, the driver apologised for being late


Hope it’s worth the wait!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2021)

rustybolts said:


> As Mary Hopkin said " those were the days"


Hairy Mopkins


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hairy Mopkins



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7Hr5NbY4jI


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7Hr5NbY4jI



She actually has a lovely voice doesn’t she, and good diction unlike most modern artists.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2021)

1st thing....... @pawl good to here things are progressing well.
Been 2 crap days for me.
Tried a walk yesterday. Managed 1 1/2 miles (just) but was shaking when I managed to get back.
Up early today after a good sleep but had to go back and slept till 1200. 
On a positive note....I seem to be getting more good days than bad....grateful for that.


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad it went ok. Some people don’t seem to cope well with anaesthetic and feel a bit sick. Hope she’s over it soon. xx




Thanks Mo She can be a little impatient at times When she comes home I’m going to have to hide the vacuum cleaner and put a lock on the washing machine I remind her of what she tells me I was like for two days my after my heart op It will be a case of make haste slowly


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 1st thing....... @pawl good to here things are progressing well.
> Been 2 crap days for me.
> Tried a walk yesterday. Managed 1 1/2 miles (just) but was shaking when I managed to get back.
> Up early today after a good sleep but had to go back and slept till 1200.
> On a positive note....I seem to be getting more good days than bad....grateful for that.




Good to here your improving Listen to what your body is telling you.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

@Dirk... I can't send you a private message, but if you are able to send me one, I will reply to it with some exciting news!


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> @Dirk... I can't send you a private message, but if you are able to send me one, I will reply to it with some exciting news!


You're at his house whilst he's away!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're at his house whilst he's away!


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


>


Nice rent free holiday.
Just refer back to your photos showing where things were.


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> @Dirk... I can't send you a private message, but if you are able to send me one, I will reply to it with some exciting news!


Done.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Done.


Replied to...


----------



## postman (11 Aug 2021)

Rail tickets,we are going to Edinboro soon,and it is cheaper to do it this way.Leeds to York,get orf have a coffee then get York to Edinboro,I give up I do,I thought ticketing was going to get easier.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> Rail tickets,we are going to Edinboro soon,and it is cheaper to do it this way.Leeds to York,get orf have a coffee then get York to Edinboro,I give up I do,I thought ticketing was going to get easier.


Have you got railcards?

If you haven't, then buy it/them before you buy your tickets. Returns to Edinburgh from Leeds are going to be £80-100 each, call it £170 total. You would get 1/3 off with a card, so that would be about £57.

Individual Senior railcards cost £30/year or £70/3 years but if you buy a 'Two Together' card it is only £30/year. With one of them then you could save £25+ on this one trip, and you'd make further savings of 1/3 on any other trips over the following year. Note: Off-peak only (after 09:30), and you both have to travel together for the card to be valid (the name is a giveaway!).


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bit overcast but dry so a little 20 mile bimble done as there might be rain later. Uneventful apart from a deliberate close pass by someone in a VW Polo. There was a gentleman walking on the road coming towards me so I moved well over towards the centre of the road to pass him. The dick in the Polo was still way back at the time and I was back in to the side but he still moved over really close as if to punish me by daring to being over the road a bit for a few seconds. Probably some little scrote with a shrivelled up willy that couldn't even get his leg over a bike, or anything else!
> 
> My first record player was a Dansette too.  Nice dark blue colour.


Forgot to tell you, MrsD had a good belly laugh over that.
Keep 'em coming Mo


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Forgot to tell you, MrsD had a good belly laugh over that.
> Keep 'em coming Mo


Yes - I laughed the first time I saw a blue Dansette as well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Have you got railcards?
> 
> If you haven't, then buy it/them before you buy your tickets. Returns to Edinburgh from Leeds are going to be £80-100 each, call it £170 total. You would get 1/3 off with a card, so that would be about £57.
> 
> Individual Senior railcards cost £30/year or £70/3 years but if you buy a 'Two Together' card it is only £30/year. With one of them then you could save £25+ on this one trip, and you'd make further savings of 1/3 on any other trips over the following year. Note: Off-peak only (after 09:30), and you both have to travel together for the card to be valid (the name is a giveaway!).


Don’t forget that if you have hearing aids it’s only £20 and your “ carer” can travel with the same discount


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Don’t forget that if you have hearing aids it’s only £20 and your “ carer” can travel with the same discount


I didn't know that one - that could be handy... I said *THAT COULD BE HANDY!!!*


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yes - I laughed the first time I saw a blue Dansette as well.


I had a Dansette in the early 60s.
Our house had a 'parlour' and I was allowed to have girl friends in to listen to the music.
I learned quite a lot but was always frightened of my Dad walking in


----------



## postman (11 Aug 2021)

We have railcard and like you say it is near that price,we booked two weeks ago and it's £60 return,what I am saying why is it cheaper to start and stop a journey when the same station York being used.When the card does expire I will be getting the hearing aid card.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Don’t forget that if you have hearing aids it’s only £20 and your “ carer” can travel with the same discount


Oh, and you can use those on peak time trains too.


----------



## postman (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Have you got railcards?
> 
> If you haven't, then buy it/them before you buy your tickets. Returns to Edinburgh from Leeds are going to be £80-100 each, call it £170 total. You would get 1/3 off with a card, so that would be about £57.
> 
> Individual Senior railcards cost £30/year or £70/3 years but if you buy a 'Two Together' card it is only £30/year. With one of them then you could save £25+ on this one trip, and you'd make further savings of 1/3 on any other trips over the following year. Note: Off-peak only (after 09:30), and you both have to travel together for the card to be valid (the name is a giveaway!).





ColinJ said:


> Oh, and you can use those on peak time trains too.


We booked two weeks ago because it will be bank holiday and it is Edinburgh Uni Graduation Day.Got a fabulous hotel booked,I am going to have a dram or two to celebrate.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> We have railcard and like you say it is near that price,we booked two weeks ago and it's £60 return,what I am saying why is it cheaper to start and stop a journey when the same station York being used.When the card does expire I will be getting the hearing aid card.


I was having a rant about that kind of thing a couple of days ago!

I don't know if you spotted it, but I discovered that it is about £12 cheaper (with a railcard) to catch a train from Todmorden to Leeds, then catch a train to Exeter, than it is to just walk in at Leeds station and catch the Exeter train direct!


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2021)

I've not been on a train in years, the last time I had to go to Leatherhead, before that was in Sydney


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2021)

Boys will be boys. Gravel today.

Before






After


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Boys will be boys. Gravel today.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 603689
> ...



Thats a lovely pair of hairy legs there Paul.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

From my facebook page this afternoon, Lol!


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was having a rant about that kind of thing a couple of days ago!
> 
> I don't know if you spotted it, but I discovered that it is about £12 cheaper (with a railcard) to catch a train from Todmorden to Leeds, then catch a train to Exeter, than it is to just walk in at Leeds station and catch the Exeter train direct!



It is, as you say, crazy, but, such madness is not limited to the railways. A number of years ago, Mrs @BoldonLad wished to visit her friend (pen-pal from school days) in Sweden. At that time, there was a ferry from Newcastle - Gothenburg. The price (two passengers plus car) was £600+ return, but, the very helpful lady in the booking office pointed out, that, if I bought a "Camping Holiday" (which consisted of exactly the same ferry crossing, plus some Camping vouchers), it would be just £400. Needless to say, we took the Camping Holiday, and, gave the vouchers away to friends of Mrs @BoldonLad's friend. Bizarre.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats a lovely pair of hairy legs there Paul.


I was thinking that... 

Mine have gone 99% bald for some reason! I don't know if being on Warfarin is the cause, but it has happened steadily over the 9 years that I have been on the drug.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Aug 2021)

Getting a bit risque, this thread, people talking about willies, now, people flaunting their legs.....


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

Hmm - Thinking about it, I have been wearing compression socks/sleeves most of that time... 






That one is my damaged left leg. You can probably see how swollen the calf is compared to the scrawny one in the other photo?



BoldonLad said:


> Getting a bit risque, this thread, people talking about willies, now, people flaunting their legs.....


I double-checked that there was no intrusion into the picture!


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2021)




----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

If I showed you the toenail on the big toe of my left foot, you wouldn't be laughing... 

(I stubbed the toe about 3 months ago and it still looks like it is going to fall off! )

PS I don't _think _anything serious is wrong with it but it looks pretty alarming. I expected it to clear up in a week or two but I reckon it will have to grow out with the toenail and that will evidently take many months.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 603702



I like the colour Colin.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Getting a bit risque, this thread, people talking about willies, now, people flaunting their legs.....


As I enter my later years it's the only bit worth looking at!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Don’t forget that if you have hearing aids it’s only £20 and your “ carer” can travel with the same discount


I have hearing aids. What's the deal here please?


----------



## gavroche (11 Aug 2021)

S**t !! Mrs G's car was booked for its MOT at 10.30 this morning and I completely forgot.
I will go there first thing tomorrow morning and hope he can fit me in as it run out today.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> S**t !! Mrs G's car was booked for its MOT at 10.30 this morning and I completely forgot.
> I will go there first thing tomorrow morning and hope he can fit me in as it run out today.



Good luck!

My Captur was in yesterday for annual service and MOT. Garage was rammed with work, chap who does the booking in was looking very frazzled, no time for chit-chat. Good news is, it passed.


----------



## Retread (11 Aug 2021)

Do it as soon as you can manage, you won't be sorry. The stress reduction was the big one for me.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If I showed you the toenail on the big toe of my left foot, you wouldn't be laughing...
> 
> (I stubbed the toe about 3 months ago and it still looks like it is going to fall off! )
> 
> PS I don't _think _anything serious is wrong with it but it looks pretty alarming. I expected it to clear up in a week or two but I reckon it will have to grow out with the toenail and that will evidently take many months.


I'm still waiting for the "new" nail to reach the end of the toe, over two years after doing the same thing.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm still waiting for the "new" nail to reach the end of the toe, over two years after doing the same thing.


Blimey!


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey!


Not in a rush are you?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not in a rush are you?


Hopefully, I will outlive it... 

The bruise under the nail, not the toe itself!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> As I enter my later years it's the only bit worth looking at!


What ??? Your legs or willy ??


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hopefully, I will outlive it...
> 
> The bruise under the nail, not the toe itself!


You know it's blood under the nail.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I have hearing aids. What's the deal here please?


*Disabled Persons Railcard*.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You know it's blood under the nail.


Yes - like a bruise is blood under the skin!


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - like a bruise is blood under the skin!


There's the chance of the blood coming out from under the nail though.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Disabled Persons Railcard*.
> 
> View attachment 603725


My exemption certificate is for all medications, not just anti-epileptic medications.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> My exemption certificate is for all medications, not just anti-epileptic medications.


Eligible if "_You either have repeated attacks even when receiving drug treatment; or are currently prohibited from driving_"


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Eligible if "_You either have repeated attacks even when receiving drug treatment; or are currently prohibited from driving_"


Proof of eligibility
_"A copy of your Exemption Certificate for epilepsy medication and a photocopy of your prescription for drugs."_
It's given for all drugs given on prescription, and doesn't state the condition.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Proof of eligibility
> _"A copy of your Exemption Certificate for epilepsy medication and a photocopy of your prescription for drugs."_
> It's given for all drugs given on prescription, and doesn't state the condition.


You are only looking at part of the info which I accidentally included when doing a screendump of the hearing part. If you follow my link and look at the eligibility criteria, it also mentions the driving ban. Are you allowed to drive?

I'm sure that you could convince them that you are eligible, though some jobsworth might cause a few delays in the process!


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You are only looking at part of the info which I accidentally included when doing a screendump of the hearing part. If you follow my link and look at the eligibility criteria, it also mentions the driving ban. Are you allowed to drive?
> 
> I'm sure that you could convince them that you are eligible, though some jobsworth might cause a few delays in the process!


Not allowed to drive, and should the roads suddenly go quiet near you, then someone has put me behind the wheel of a car. 

Take care should it happen.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2021)

A splendid evening in the Park. Mrs Tenkaykev ran 5k with a couple of friends and I walked around the Lake. A cricket match was in progress and we had a picnic on the grass adjacent to the pitch.
The track around the cricket pitch was originally built for cycling. Poole Council received a grant to refurbish various aspects of the Park and have made a splendid job of the landscaping. It was great to see that there is now a sculpture to commemorate the history of the cycle track. They've also turned the disused Phone boxes into a flower feature.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Aug 2021)

Just been listening to a most interesting edition of Clare Balding’s Ramblings from, of all places, Coventry. So pleasing to hear of all the paths and parks and revived historical sites that are now being worked on for the city.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000wsy0
All a far cry from my own experience of the city in the 80’s !


----------



## rustybolts (12 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p came through her op Started at1 15 Pm came out of surgery at 6 15 pm She face timed me this morning Been sick a couple of times and feels a bit groggy but she is not yet 24 hours post opThe surgeon phoned me last night The op went well and removed everything she anticipated
> 
> Ill take this opportunity to thank you all for your posts of support It really helped me get through yesterday Shouldn’t be surprised always knew what a great bunch you are
> Many thanks 😍😍😍


great news Pawl , and don't forget to look after yourself also !


----------



## 12boy (12 Aug 2021)

Neighbor and I went on a gravel road behind Casper Mtn, which is 6 miles south of my place to harvest rocks. Took my noisy old pick up with 2-60 air conditioning and scored a few.
Good news, Pawl, about the Mrs. 
Had a nice little ride today in clear air, a real treat after days of smoke.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> Neighbor and I went on a gravel road behind Casper Mtn, which is 6 miles south of my place to harvest rocks. Took my noisy old pick up with 2-60 air conditioning and scored a few.
> Good news, Pawl, about the Mrs.
> Had a nice little ride today in clear air, a real treat after days of smoke.


No need to harvest rocks, you see them everywhere these days. Big ones, small ones, ones you don't see until you've hit them.

I'm assuming you're building a rock feature or garden.


----------



## 12boy (12 Aug 2021)

Classic, I have used rocks for years in my yard for many things but in this case wanted to fix up an area with some sort of steps and make a rock border for another. It is all part of reducing the lawn in favor of less water hungry plantings. In an odd sort of way my neighbor and I enjoyed our trip in an unairconditioned, noisy vehicle, picking up rocks in the dry heat and BSing.


----------



## rustybolts (12 Aug 2021)

Bread comes out of the oven in 8 mins , too tired to cycle or run this morning , will chill with giant mug of tea and rich tea biscuits instead ! Have a good one


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2021)

Morning all .
Another day when I woke at stupidO'clock. Tried to get back to sleep......no chance.
Excitement for today is.....
1. Green and blue bin collections.
2. An early Aldi dash
3. Someone coming to (hopefully) repair the tumble dryer. He has been in the game for some years so will hopefully fix it.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2021)

Good morning people, having had the strimmer hand its notice in with immediate effect last night I find the kettles limping this morning, it looks like the switch is on its way out, a generous squirt of GT85 didn't help things a lot.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2021)

Morning. A bit brighter here today. It's bin day for is as well, so that's exciting.

I'm shocked to read all the smuttiness that's going on here, what with risque little gems to BARE legs. Outrageous is what it is especially this early in the morning

Stay safe peeps


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, having had the strimmer hand its notice in with immediate effect last night I find the kettles limping this morning, it looks like the switch is on its way out, a generous squirt of GT85 didn't help things a lot.



If you are in the market for a new strimmer, I recently bought a cordless Mccallister strimmer from Screwfix, for Mrs @BoldonLad (yes, I know, I am too generous), she is very pleased with it. About £60.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

Morning. Eeeee it were chilly here overnight and still a bit fresh!

Morning wander up our local hill known as The Knock which always provides a good climb followed by nice views if it's clear.

I can just about make out some Belted Galloway cattle in a field in the distance.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Aug 2021)

Good morning all bright and cool here. Quite breezy too.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

A bit damp and misty here - Dunkery Beacon is shrouded in mist. Forecast to clear later.
Off down to Minehead first thing to fill the car up, get shopping from LIDL, pick up a 6kg bottle of propane and drop in for coffee at our mates house.
Walking doggie on North Hill after that and then a spot of lunch in Porlock.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Aug 2021)

I have foolishly agreed to a shopping trip to Newcastle today, with Mrs @BoldonLad.

I am really excited about it


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2021)

Hello people. Bright, sunny and dry and your correspondent feels very motivated........not sure why as his body is screaming after 74 gravel miles yesterday. 

Anyway. I have to visit the plebotomist at 9.30. After which it's a busy day on the allotment and serious bike cleaning. My poor Kinesis needs a good wash, polish, lube and a hug.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Disabled Persons Railcard*.
> 
> View attachment 603725


Well ridiculous as it may sound in this day and age of online everything getting hold of any of those is going to be tricky.

NHS battery book?????? In 2021!

Oh well I shall have a look around in a quiet moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello people. Bright, sunny and dry and your correspondent feels very motivated........not sure why as his body is screaming after 74 gravel miles yesterday.
> 
> Anyway. I have to visit the plebotomist at 9.30. After which it's a busy day on the allotment and serious bike cleaning. My poor Kinesis needs a good wash, polish, lube and a hug.




I thought that read, my knee needs a good wash.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I thought that read, my knee needs a good wash.


After yesterdays’s photograph.. that too


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I find the kettles limping this morning, it looks like the switch is on its way out, a generous squirt of GT85 didn't help things a lot.


It will make the water taste funny


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well ridiculous as it may sound in this day and age of online everything getting hold of any of those is going to be tricky.
> 
> NHS battery book?????? In 2021!
> 
> Oh well I shall have a look around in a quiet moment.


Well think about it. The one's who'll be claiming under that will be the ones more used to paper documents.
And, as it's for a concession card, it's no different to any other in terms of proof required. Even a passport requires a copy of a paper birth certificate.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I thought that read, my knee needs a good wash.


After yesterday's ride it probably still does! 😄


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2021)

Mr WD has been cleaning the chimney out and I have been the labourer pulling on the string to pull the brush down inside it to clear the ash

A woman's work is never done.


----------



## Paulus (12 Aug 2021)

Good morning from a damp and drizzly Barnet.
The dog has been out, breakfast consumed and domestics done.
If the weather brightens up, which it should I will be out and about on Le Velo


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has been cleaning the chimney out and I have been the labourer pulling on the string to pull the brush down inside it to clear the ash
> 
> A woman's work is never done.
> 
> View attachment 603776


I can see that you will be going on a long journey and meet a handsome stranger...


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has been cleaning the chimney out and I have been the labourer pulling on the string to pull the brush down inside it to clear the ash
> 
> A woman's work is never done.
> 
> View attachment 603776


Aw, yer pure dead maukit hen...................as they would say in Glesga


----------



## GM (12 Aug 2021)

Buenos días amigos...I've been sweating buckets, the last 3 mornings I've been doing a 65 minute spin session in the man cave going around The Sella Ronda cycle route. fabulous scenery and some serious hills, pump up the resistance to make it real like. I'm sure thunder thighs PaulSB would like to do for real 

@pawl Best wishes to Mrs Pawl, hope her recovery goes well


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Aw, yer pure dead maukit hen...................as they would say in Glesga


Jesus wept. What the he'll is that speak


----------



## Paulus (12 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Aw, yer pure dead maukit hen...................as they would say in Glesga





welsh dragon said:


> Jesus wept. What the he'll is that speak


I'm sure Mo has a Glasgow phrase book indoors, just in case she ever goes there.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> I'm sure Mo has a Glasgow phrase book indoors, just in case she ever goes there.


No thanks. I detest big cities. Only times I have been in Glasgow was for the odd motor show at the SECC and to run the Glasgow Half Marathon a few times.


----------



## Paulus (12 Aug 2021)

By the way, has @Drago done a runner from us oldies? have we upset him with our witty banter and repartee?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> By the way, has @Drago done a runner from us oldies? have we upset him with our witty banter and repartee?


Been a while now. I know he was having a few health worries. Hope all is ok.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Jesus wept. What the he'll is that speak


Just remove all the vowels Welshie and it will make perfect sense 😉


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has been cleaning the chimney out and I have been the labourer pulling on the string to pull the brush down inside it to clear the ash
> 
> A woman's work is never done.
> 
> View attachment 603776



When I was a kid and Dad would sweep our chimneys I used to get sent to the top of the garden to check if the brush had come out the top.


----------



## Paulus (12 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> When I was a kid and Dad would sweep our chimneys I used to get sent to the top of the garden to check if the brush had come out the top.


Same here, but we had a sweep do ours.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, rode my Birchley Heath loop and rode 25 miles. Lovely looking bright sunny and warm morning with a blustery cold breeze, I went with shorts and added a long sleeved top over my short sleeved top, I would have been better in longs, It was quite chilly at times. I took advantage of the shools being off and was out by half eight on quiet roads and didn't see much traffic till I was crossing Coventry on the way back in. Out through Keresley, Astley, Ansley and on to Birchley heath, past Hoar Park then turned down the Tamworth road though Fillongley and Corley, down the Scotchill, Burnaby road then up Holbrook Lane and home. Though a bit chilly in places it was a good couple of hours out on the bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2021)

Ours is a double skinned one and it's outside. MR WD takes the top off and puts a brush with string attached down from the top and I pull the string to bring the brush down. Saves us getting small people in and sending them up the chimney . It's cheaper as well.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> When I was a kid and Dad would sweep our chimneys I used to get sent to the top of the garden to check if the brush had come out the top.



Mum used to send me up the chimney.........if I was lucky it was summer and the fire was out.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2021)

Been for my blood test so now hoping the phone doesn't ring. Probably shouldn't be concerned but white blood cell count was up last time at 12, maximum should be 11. I'd had three weeks of being poorly so reckon it should have been all hands to the pump to fight whatever it was. 🤞

Now when did this become a thing. I decided to pop in to the barbers and there are five teenagers waiting, I turned to leave. The barber said no you're next.

There was one lad having a haircut, the rest were just mates who went with him. Weird.

Allotment time now I've had a coffee.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> No thanks. I detest big cities. Only times I have been in Glasgow was for the odd motor show at the SECC and to run the Glasgow Half Marathon a few times.


Shock, you’ve not been to the Barrowlands  ?
Even I’ve been there, quite an experience


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Shock, you’ve not been to the Barrowlands  ?
> Even I’ve been there, quite an experience


Ingliston Sunday Market a few times. Much more cultured I’m sure.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Aug 2021)

In fact, my only visit to the Barrowlands was to see Runrig so it wasn’t quite as rough as it might have been 
Quite a venue though, well worth a visit !


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mum used to send me up the chimney.........if I was lucky it was summer and the fire was out.



On the topic of chimneys, it was only a couple of years ago that I'd put on a Christmas song mix and The Ella Fitzgerald song " Santa Claus got stuck in my Chimney " was playing that I really listened to the Lyrics. Filth! Filth I tell you! 😮

Santa Claus got stuck in my chimney
Stuck in my chimney, stuck in the chimney
Santa Claus got stuck in my chimney
He won't come back I fear (boo)

There he was in middle of the chimney
Roly-poly, fat, and round
There he was in middle of the chimney
Not quite up and not quite down

Santa, please, come back to my chimney
Back to my chimney, back to my chimney
Santa, please, come back to my chimney
You can come back here (please do)


----------



## 12boy (12 Aug 2021)

Mo, your picture looks like a painting. Amazing.​Still clear air and a ride will be happening after some chores. It will be fairly cool today, only 30C and its 11C now. Great for mid August. Praps I can do some rocks today.​Mrs 12 will start on some steroids today which will hoprfully increase her appetite and ease her breathing. She has had a rough week. Still the same sweet lovely girl, though.​Be well and safe.​


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> On the topic of chimneys, it was only a couple of years ago that I'd put on a Christmas song mix and The Ella Fitzgerald song " Santa Claus got stuck in my Chimney " was playing that I really listened to the Lyrics. Filth! Filth I tell you! 😮
> 
> Santa Claus got stuck in my chimney
> Stuck in my chimney, stuck in the chimney
> ...


Disgraceful. Should we send him to the toaster thread for a while?? 🤔🤔


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has been cleaning the chimney out and I have been the labourer pulling on the string to pull the brush down inside it to clear the ash
> 
> A woman's work is never done.
> 
> View attachment 603776


Pulling on a string!
Last time I did that, it were a rope that were used.


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2021)

Hello. 
Well things turned out ok in the end. I went to see Mike ( the MOT person) at opening time at 8.30 this morning and, as luck would have it, his 8,30 appointment didn't turn up so he did my car right away and pleased to say it passed. 
So after getting home, I got on my bike and did a 50 miles ride, my longest so far this year. 
All in all, a very good day I say.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Aug 2021)

Ordered yesterday from Amazon....arrived just now


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Ordered yesterday from Amazon....arrived just now


I finally got tempted into signing up for Amazon Prime. I mainly use it for Prime Video but it is handy getting overnight free delivery on many items. I ordered a Garmin mount last Saturday evening and it arrived Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

I see the St Johnstone vs Galatasary match starts at 7 on BBC Scotland. Might stick that on as there’s nothing else.


----------



## postman (12 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I have foolishly agreed to a shopping trip to Newcastle today, with Mrs @BoldonLad.
> 
> I am really excited about it


Liar liar your pants are on fire,you little liar Tommy.


----------



## postman (12 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has been cleaning the chimney out and I have been the labourer pulling on the string to pull the brush down inside it to clear the ash
> 
> A woman's work is never done.
> 
> View attachment 603776


You did not find my Christmas list to Santa up there did you.1963 I wanted a Sam Fox calender.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see the St Johnstone vs Galatasary match starts at 7 on BBC Scotland. Might stick that on as there’s nothing else.


EXtrabet, Tempobet, TrBet, Onwin, Tudorbet, Superbetini, Betsat, Hititbet, Galabet…
Watching the game Mo, but keep getting distracted by sheer number of betting companies on the digital hoardings 😮😮


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

shoot……nutmegged!


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Aug 2021)

Equaliser


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Equaliser


Getting a wee bit heated.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Getting a wee bit heated.


Watching with grandson who’s really enjoying it. Great to see some grass roots football and decent commentary and half time analysis instead of the usual Premier League suits.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Equaliser


I or II?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> I or II?


1 - 1


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

Damn


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Damn


What?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> What?


2 - 1 down


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

3 - 1 now. Oh well. Looks like it’s all over.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> 2 - 1 down


Give 'em a swift kick up the rear and tell them to get their ass in gear!


----------



## postman (12 Aug 2021)

Mo we need a fundraiser,manager needs a baggier tracksuit.Rooney is looking well,lost some weight still a bit thin on top.Surprised Derby are letting him play.


----------



## postman (12 Aug 2021)

Good job it's not December,tomorrow's headline.Saints stuffed by Turkey's top side.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> Good job it's not December,tomorrow's headline.Saints stuffed by Turkey's top side.


I was thinking how wonderful it would be if Man City signed Chris Kane instead of Harry for 100 Million due to an administrative cock up 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

Oh well. Supper time now. Bit of toast and a cuppa and Molly can have cat food. Better not mix them up


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> Mo we need a fundraiser,manager needs a baggier tracksuit.Rooney is looking well,lost some weight still a bit thin on top.Surprised Derby are letting him play.


I thought Rooney retired from playing when he got the Manager's job at Derby?

Or am I missing something here???


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2021)

Next door but one, young family, three kids of 7,2 and 10 months. All isolating and parents tested positive. Judging by the kids' shouts, I'm not complaining, it must be horrendous.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Aug 2021)

This afternoon’s/evening’s entertainment provided by a most enjoyable stage of the Tour of Denmark followed by The Cycling Podcast Vuelta preview followed by the always fascinating Fake or Fortune. Nice to see them visiting Edinburgh in this episode, investigating a possible Landseer.
Caught a mention on the news of the temperatures expected in Spain in the coming days, I wonder if they are going to have to adjust the Vuelta ?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> This afternoon’s/evening’s entertainment provided by a most enjoyable stage of the Tour of Denmark followed by The Cycling Podcast Vuelta preview followed by the always fascinating Fake or Fortune. Nice to see them visiting Edinburgh in this episode, investigating a possible Landseer.
> Caught a mention on the news of the temperatures expected in Spain in the coming days, I wonder if they are going to have to adjust the Vuelta ?


In the 40’s I believe? Sounds madness to cycle in that!


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> In the 40’s I believe? Sounds madness to cycle in that!


Supposed to be headed this way. The weather, not the race.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Supposed to be headed this way. The weather, not the race.


Hope not.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope not.


Too warm for you?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Too warm for you?


Yep. Haven’t enjoyed the heat this year as it’s mostly been humid. Little autumnal nip first thing this morning was quite pleasant for a change.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Haven’t enjoyed the heat this year as it’s mostly been humid. Little autumnal nip first thing this morning was quite pleasant for a change.


And when it starts snowing, it'll be too cold!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Supposed to be headed this way. The weather, not the race.


Mrs P just asked "Where's our heatwave?"

I've suggested given the fires sweeping Europe today's temperature was very acceptable.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> In the 40’s I believe? Sounds madness to cycle in that!



Sicily on the news the other day, 48.7 degree's, far too hot, even for me.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2021)

£150m
That's One hundred and Fifty million pounds!

£150,000,000!

The Guardian is reporting Man City are ready to pay this amount for Harry Kane. Crazy, absolutely feckin' crazy. I gave up on the PL years ago........how right I was to do so.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P just asked "Where's our heatwave?"
> 
> I've suggested given the fires sweeping Europe today's temperature was very acceptable.


Ask her if she knows what day it is tomorrow!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Ask her if she knows what day it is tomorrow!


I'll mention it!

I've read any month which starts on a Sunday always has a Friday 13th in it.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'll mention it!
> 
> I've read any month which starts on a Sunday always has a Friday 13th in it.


It's International Left Handers Day!


----------



## mikeIow (12 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> No thanks. I detest big cities. Only times I have been in Glasgow was for the odd motor show at the SECC and to run the Glasgow Half Marathon a few times.


Glasgow is lovely! 
DD coming to the end of a year there….the West End has a nice vibe, the botanical gardens a delight, the Kelvingrove Museum rather special, & the Transport Museum has loads to see….what’s not to like!



PaulSB said:


> I thought Rooney retired from playing when he got the Manager's job at Derby?
> 
> Or am I missing something here???


I thought so too…


----------



## rustybolts (13 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been a while now. I know he was having a few health worries. Hope all is ok.


Best wishes to Drago , keep well lad


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> 3 - 1 now. Oh well. Looks like it’s all over.


In the Reporting Scotland pre-match interviews my eye was drawn to the very Russian looking Imperial eagle emblem on the St Johnstone kit. A little googling this morning has been most educational, that’s quite some coat of arms that Perth has there 😍





https://www.heraldry-wiki.com/heraldrywiki/wiki/Perth_(Scotland)


> The arms were registered in 1673.
> 
> Perth, the former Capital of Scotland, is a Royal Burgh of King David I dating from between 1124 and 1127.
> 
> ...


I love this sort of thing 😍


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2021)

Morning all.
I have to take my good lady to Halton hospital. She found a 'lump' where she had the mastectomy. Doctor says chances are it's scar tissue but wants her in to check it out........I will report back later.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2021)

Morning. Should have got up earlier. It’s started drizzling now. Oh well. Should still manage a walk after my coffee. I don’t think it will get any heavier.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> I have to take my good lady to Halton hospital. She found a 'lump' where she had the mastectomy. Doctor says chances are it's scar tissue but wants her in to check it out........I will report back later.


Gosh, you are both having a time of it  but, yes good chance that’s what it is. All the best. xx


----------



## GM (13 Aug 2021)

Morning all....Don't know why I'm awake this early. Something must be playing on my mind, perhaps it's because it's Friday 13th  

Hope the doctors right Dave7 

Have a good day folks!


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks, carers later than usual this morning, Dave 7 hope the doctors right and its nothing of any consequence.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2021)

Good morning. It's a beautiful start to the day if a touch breezy - we're heading to that time of year when we must accept headwinds! 

Happy to report yesterday's allotment work was very successful. One compost bin repaired, completed heap turned and covered to finish the process, new heap started, shallots cleaned and stored, broccoli plants removed and bed prepared for autumn showings, onions weeded, tomatoes and peppers tended to, grass cut, asparagus tied up. All looking good!!

Tomorrow I plan to tidy the shed and woodstore.

Today??? It's a cycling day. My buddy for today did a crazy route yesterday so we plan a 50/60 mile bimble. He's training for next year's LEL. He did ask me to join him on this, I said yes. Then I spotted the training he's doing and I pulled out. I had to admit I couldn't commit to months of putting in a minimum of three 100+ mile rides a week, some of 150. Just doesn't fit my life.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> I have to take my good lady to Halton hospital. She found a 'lump' where she had the mastectomy. Doctor says chances are it's scar tissue but wants her in to check it out........I will report back later.




Fingers crossed for Mrs Dave


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2021)

Morning all. Seems to be bright here. Let's hope it stays that way.

The bin men didn't show up yesterday so maybe we will have the excitement of see ing the bins emptied today. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Yay...it's Fish Friday! 

Meeting up with best mates and having fish & chips on Minehead sea front. 
Had a phone call yesterday from a best mate from 50 years ago, hadn't seen or heard from him for 25 years! Apparently he'd bumped into a mutual friend in a Birmingham pub last week and got my contact details. Spent 50 minutes on the phone whilst MrsD went shopping. Great to catch up and we've arranged to meet up again sometime. He was like a brother to me in my late teens and we were both GPO telephone engineer apprentices. Some bad news always comes with renewing old acquaintances - found out that one of our old gang died 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Paulus (13 Aug 2021)

Good morning all. 
An overcast start to the day here. 
I have a meeting of the escape committee later at the Mitre .
Our son is collecting his bike from the shed today, so I got it out earlier and the front tyre has a slow puncture . So once again my skills with the tyre levers will come to the fore.
Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> I have to take my good lady to Halton hospital. She found a 'lump' where she had the mastectomy. Doctor says chances are it's scar tissue but wants her in to check it out........I will report back later.






Hope Mrs Dave is ok


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Best wishes to Drago , keep well lad




Hope he’s ok It’s something of a concern when members suddenly stop posting.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, bright and breezy and showery here.
Best wishes to you both @Dave7


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks,
Overcast here. Grandson is helping Mrs Tenkaykev make a Victoria Sponge for granddaughter who will be 4 tomorrow. 
All the best to you both @Dave7


----------



## dodgy (13 Aug 2021)

Monday: Rode 115 miles from Wirral to Pwllheli, stayed 2 nights at a friend's very nice static caravan, had a bit of alone time to think about stuff (I think in the corporate world they would call that "time to process" 🤢 ). Had my kindle with me, read some books.
Wednesday: Rode the 115 miles back home again.

What really struck me was as I was nearing home I suddenly realised that I didn't have to start thinking about "back to work" and all that guff and suddenly felt extremely happy and lucky!
Fully rested now, back out on the bike shortly for some battle with winds!


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Hope he’s ok It’s something of a concern when members suddenly stop posting.


Yes, it does make you think the worst, doesn't it?


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yes, it does make you think the worst, doesn't it?



I think we're all wondering whats going on, as other have said, I hope he's OK


----------



## GM (13 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yes, it does make you think the worst, doesn't it?




Yes, I hope he's OK, perhaps he's just too busy working on his garage refurb.


----------



## dodgy (13 Aug 2021)

More to life than just this forum, hopefully he's just doing other stuff that he'd rather be doing than typing out nonsense here


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2021)

dodgy said:


> More to life than just this forum, hopefully he's just doing other stuff that he'd rather be doing than typing out nonsense here



Indeed, but he does have health problems so it is worrying that he's missing.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> So once again my skills with the tyre levers will come to the fore.


I watched a video on YouTube last night about removing and fitting tyres without using tyre levers. 

I thought I'd give it a go on a wheel I have lying about waiting to be refitted to my turbo trainer bike. 

It took me just over 6 minutes to remove the tyre and tube, refit them, and pump the tyre back up. I was happy with that. 

I am sure that there are evil combinations of tyre and wheel rim which would be too difficult to do that way but Michelin Lithion 2s and Mavic Aksiums are fine.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2021)

I've made a nutty/seedy loaf and 24 mince pies and it's not 11 o'clock yet


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've made a nutty/seedy loaf and 24 mince pies and it's not 11 o'clock yet


I have made nothing yet, including making it out of bed! 

(Mind you, I didn't get to sleep until 04:15, woke up twice after that, and finally gave up at 10:30, so I have not exactly been lying around for ages!)


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've made a nutty/seedy loaf and 24 mince pies and it's not 11 o'clock yet


I do like a nutty/seedy loaf but not so much the mince pies. I can eat the occasional one but not that fussed.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Hope he’s ok It’s something of a concern when members suddenly stop posting.



I have seen posts from him in other threads, but, he seems to be giving this one a miss for now.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Aug 2021)

dodgy said:


> More to life than just this forum, hopefully he's just doing other stuff that he'd rather be doing than typing out *nonsense here*



Nonsense! ............. only high grade intellectual input on this thread


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I do like a nutty/seedy loaf but not so much the mince pies. I can eat the occasional one but not that fussed.


My favourite is Eccles cake, the crunch of the sugar, the flakes of pastry that seem to get everywhere and the sweet juiciness of the filling. Our local bakers make excellent ones.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> My favourite is Eccles cake, the crunch of the sugar, the flakes of pastry that seem to get everywhere and the sweet juiciness of the filling. Our local bakers make excellent ones.


Dead flies in it too?  Think I prefer something like a custard Danish pastry.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> My favourite is Eccles cake, the crunch of the sugar, the flakes of pastry that seem to get everywhere and the sweet juiciness of the filling. Our local bakers make excellent ones.


That there Lancashire cake?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I have seen posts from him in other threads, but, he seems to be giving this one a miss for now.


The last one I could find anywhere was 30th July!


----------



## gavroche (13 Aug 2021)

Didn't I read somewhere that somebody upset him so he has gone sulking?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> Didn't I read somewhere that somebody upset him so he has gone sulking?


He never struck me as someone with a thin skin...!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> He never struck me as someone with a thin skin...!



View: https://youtu.be/5rOiW_xY-kc


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> My favourite is Eccles cake, the crunch of the sugar, the flakes of pastry that seem to get everywhere and the sweet juiciness of the filling. Our local bakers make excellent ones.





classic33 said:


> That there Lancashire cake?



No, no. It has to be Chorley cake. When you're next offered this delicacy, nay food of the gods, it must be eaten with butter spread on the top.

You will feel as though you've died and gone to heaven Lancashire.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No, no. It has to be Chorley cake. When you're next offered this delicacy, nay food of the gods, it must be eaten with butter spread on the top.
> 
> You will feel as though you've died and gone to heaven Lancashire.


Heaven and Lancashire should only be in the same sort of sentence as heaven and hell.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2021)

Geeeeeez...........it's blowing a gale up here. My app says the headwinds were blowing at 14-27mph. 😳 The longest continuous period of headwind being 55 minutes!!!!

Bimbling was out of the question! Friggin' hard work so we had a treat in a rather nice caff. The Saswick Stack; layered crumpet, black pudding, cheese, crumpet, black pudding, two poached eggs.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Geeeeeez...........it's blowing a gale up here.


I just nipped out on my singlespeed bike to pick up a Metro. I had been thinking about doing a metric century today but the wind put me off that idea! Yes, it was very blustery. Very tough when climbing an 8-10% ramp into the wind in a 52/19 gear... 

I was halfway up the ramp in grovel mode when my damn bike started making a horrible clicking noise again. It took me weeks to sort it out last time so I was cursing away for about 30 seconds until I came up alongside an old man trimming his front garden hedge with a pair of noisy hedge clippers!


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> He never struck me as someone with a thin skin...!



I've met Drago, he's a big fella and built like a brick outhouse, I don't have him down as thin skinned.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've made a nutty/seedy loaf and 24 mince pies and it's not 11 o'clock yet


Sure I have asked you this but do you use a breadmaker ?


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The last one I could find anywhere was 30th July!



You are right, had not realised it was so long...


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2021)

Hi......reporting back.
MrsD is very unsteady eg gets around the house by hanging onto chairs etc.
Anyway, some weeks ago she lost balance and fell.....landing where she had the mastectomy .
Turns out its bruising of the ribs causing the problem eg NO RETURN OF THE CANCER


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2021)

Traffic problems today.
Warrington is dissected by M6/M56/M62.
BIG accident on the M6 overnight closed it so all vehicles were diverted through Warrington.
Horrendous. Journey to the hospital normally takes 30 minutes.....took 80 minutes today. We were late for the appointment but hospital were very good about it.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sure I have asked you this but do you use a breadmaker ?


Yes....it's the best invention since sliced bread, but now you have to slice it


----------



## postman (13 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> In the Reporting Scotland pre-match interviews my eye was drawn to the very Russian looking Imperial eagle emblem on the St Johnstone kit. A little googling this morning has been most educational, that’s quite some coat of arms that Perth has there 😍
> View attachment 603895
> 
> https://www.heraldry-wiki.com/heraldrywiki/wiki/Perth_(Scotland)
> ...


Amazing anything to do with Greggs bakery,on another note we have been for a day out to Barnsley ,a place named Wentworth Castle which i think is not a castle.


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2021)

Excellent fish & chips enjoyed on Minehead seafront, washed down with a couple of pints of Proper Job at the Hairy Dog. Back to the van for an afternoon nap.
Friends are visiting us tonight at the van.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hi......reporting back.
> MrsD is very unsteady eg gets around the house by hanging onto chairs etc.
> Anyway, some weeks ago she lost balance and fell.....landing where she had the mastectomy .
> Turns out its bruising of the ribs causing the problem eg NO RETURN OF THE CANCER



Great news, good to hear its nothing serious.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yes....it's the best invention since sliced bread, but now you have to slice it


What flour and seed etc do you put in ?


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Geeeeeez...........it's blowing a gale up here. My app says the headwinds were blowing at 14-27mph. 😳 The longest continuous period of headwind being 55 minutes!!!!
> 
> Bimbling was out of the question! Friggin' hard work so we had a treat in a rather nice caff. The Saswick Stack; layered crumpet, black pudding, cheese, crumpet, black pudding, two poached eggs.
> 
> View attachment 603944


Where's the rest?


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've made a nutty/seedy loaf and 24 mince pies and it's not 11 o'clock yet





Bet the minc pies won’t be around come Christmas 2021


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Bet the minc pies won’t be around come Christmas 2021


There's 22 now


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hi......reporting back.
> MrsD is very unsteady eg gets around the house by hanging onto chairs etc.
> Anyway, some weeks ago she lost balance and fell.....landing where she had the mastectomy .
> Turns out its bruising of the ribs causing the problem eg NO RETURN OF THE CANCER




Great news


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What flour and seed etc do you put in ?


 
French bread flour two cups, wholemeal 2 cups, so half and half
seeds – linseed seeds, chia seeds and sesame seeds, nuts - Sainsbury chopped nuts
the seeds just a sprinkle and a hand full of the nuts, I've got big hands.
The french bread flour makes a very light loaf, but I have to send away for it as I can't buy it local anymore
https://www.wessexmill.co.uk/


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Aug 2021)

I was having a rummage through the side cupboard where we keep various bottles of Spirits. Right at the back I happened upon an unopened bottle of "Bols" I haven't the faintest idea how it got there. I've certainly not purchased it and can only presume that it was given to us / won in a raffle.
It's quite a high Proof, and has a myriad of genuine gold flakes suspended in it, upending it gives a sort of " Snow Globe " effect. Thinking on how best to make use of it.
I'm quite fond of Barm Brack, I usually use whisky and Tea to steep the fruit. I've been trying to come up with a recipe that would show off the gold flakes to best advantage. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## 12boy (13 Aug 2021)

Had a little rain last night which was unexpected, but welcome. Dog woke me up after 5 hrs sleep demanding to go outside but was unable to return to sleep. An afternoon nap will be appropriate. Walked the dog, got some stuff out of the garden, did a little on the weight bench and will eat breakfast before I go to finger therapy. A couple of errands, some rock shifting and then the glorious nap. Naps are good.
Good for Mrs D, Dave 7.
Mrs 12 was pretty spry yesterday after getting wired on steroids, but as jumpy as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs. She managed to make some dinner and even eat some of it. Good to see that.
I do envy the abilities of y'all who knock off big miles. I can spare about 2 hours a day for riding and if I can get my 20 miles In I call it good. Between the oncology and therapy visits I am down to only 4 days a week riding, but the therapy will be done next week so there's a couple more.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> Had a little rain last night which was unexpected, but welcome. Dog woke me up after 5 hrs sleep demanding to go outside but was unable to return to sleep. An afternoon nap will be appropriate. Walked the dog, got some stuff out of the garden, did a little on the weight bench and will eat breakfast before I go to finger therapy. A couple of errands, some rock shifting and then the glorious nap. Naps are good.
> Good for Mrs D, Dave 7.
> Mrs 12 was pretty spry yesterday after getting wired on steroids, but as jumpy as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs. She managed to make some dinner and even eat some of it. Good to see that.
> I do envy the abilities of y'all who knock off big miles. I can spare about 2 hours a day for riding and if I can get my 20 miles In I call it good. Between the oncology and therapy visits I am down to only 4 days a week riding, but the therapy will be done next week so there's a couple more.



20 miles is still good going, I get 2-3 hours spare to ride about once a week.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> Had a little rain last night which was unexpected, but welcome. *Dog woke me up after 5 hrs sleep demanding to go outside but was unable to return to sleep. *An afternoon nap will be appropriate. Walked the dog, got some stuff out of the garden, did a little on the weight bench and will eat breakfast before I go to finger therapy. A couple of errands, some rock shifting and then the glorious nap. Naps are good.
> Good for Mrs D, Dave 7.
> Mrs 12 was pretty spry yesterday after getting wired on steroids, but as jumpy as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs. She managed to make some dinner and even eat some of it. Good to see that.
> I do envy the abilities of y'all who knock off big miles. I can spare about 2 hours a day for riding and if I can get my 20 miles In I call it good. Between the oncology and therapy visits I am down to only 4 days a week riding, but the therapy will be done next week so there's a couple more.


Watch dog I presume. What stopped it returning, to go to sleep, once out?

There's light there. Rain during the night, work on the garden, possibility of more cycling.

Pedal on, pedal on...


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2021)

We're not impressed, my Good Lady managed to miss a hospital appointment earlier this year, we've just got the paperwork through to make a fresh appointment, first one available March 2023.  we're hoping thats a mistake.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2021)

Thanks for the link. There is a stockist avout 8 miles away so I will check that out.


----------



## rustybolts (13 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yes....it's the best invention since sliced bread, but now you have to slice it


Have you a favorite recipe for the bread maker ? or any tips for successful bread ?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Have you a favorite recipe for the bread maker ? or any tips for successful bread ?


My most successful bread is a mix of wholemeal and strong white......approx 75/25%. Providing the yeast is fresh I have never had a failure.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hi......reporting back.
> MrsD is very unsteady eg gets around the house by hanging onto chairs etc.
> Anyway, some weeks ago she lost balance and fell.....landing where she had the mastectomy .
> Turns out its bruising of the ribs causing the problem eg NO RETURN OF THE CANCER


Great news 😍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Aug 2021)

Enjoyed a notable day, two firsts since BC. Took the bus into town, our first trip into town since BC. Walking back along the Water of Leith and on a whim we called into a cafe, again a first since BC. Albeit it was an outside cafe but a first nevertheless. It was such a treat as we tucked into a fried egg roll (me) and poached eggs florentine (Mrs F). 
I’d happily go back to the cafe again, not sure about town though, it was uncomfortably busy in places.
No kingfishers on the WoL this time, just a few dippers and a few grey wagtails.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Have you a favorite recipe for the bread maker ? or any tips for successful bread ?


The only one I use is for French Bread and takes 3hrs 50 mins
I have made up my own by adding the nuts and seeds, but keeping to the same amount of yeast, salt, milk powder and sugar ( I use brown sugar instead of white).
The flour I split with wholemeal half and half.
Using the French flour is has the same texture as Baguette's light and fluffy.
Water 1 1/4 cup full
milk powder 2 cap fulls
sugar 4 cap full
Salt 2 small cap fulls
Sunflower oil 2 cap fulls
French flour 2 cup fulls
Wholemeal 2 cup fulls
yeast 2 small cap fulls
and nuts seeds as in the last post, or what you like, but don't over do it


----------



## dodgy (13 Aug 2021)

Walk to shop. Pick up bread. Pay for bread. Leave shop.


Sorry.


----------



## rustybolts (14 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The only one I use is for French Bread and takes 3hrs 50 mins
> I have made up my own by adding the nuts and seeds, but keeping to the same amount of yeast, salt, milk powder and sugar ( I use brown sugar instead of white).
> The flour I split with wholemeal half and half.
> Using the French flour is has the same texture as Baguette's light and fluffy.
> ...


Will try it ! sounds great


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2021)

Morning. Still windy here but dry. My cycling mojo isn’t around so I will just walk.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2021)

Hello the gang.
Good sleep last night.....in bed before 2200 and slept till 0500.
Tony B is on with SoTS.
Breakfast.....will it be banana or will it be a big juicy sausage sarnie


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, cool and breezy again. Will try and get out on my bike for a bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2021)

Coooeee. Looks a bit brighter here at the moment anyway.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2021)

Hello! Light cloud, bright and still here. Happy with that!! Some friends set off on a 130 miler at 07.00. Very much hoping the weather stays as forecast for them, grim here from 9.00 but very good in Settle, the halfway point all day. 🤞 It's a big ride for them. I heard talk of finishing in 9 hours but doubt it will happen.

Me! I'm heading over to Leeds at lunchtime. Restrap, the Yorkshire company who make brilliant cycle luggage, have their annual factory sale at 2.00pm. I'm going for a look round.

Cleaning out my allotment shed this morning but first it's exercises.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Aug 2021)

Good morning everyone .


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2021)

Back from a 6 mile wander. Overcast and breezy but made it home just as a drizzle was starting.

Nothing much of note other than these Highland cattle that appear to have escaped and are lurking at the bottom of the town.


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Good night was had last night, when our friends came over for an evening in our caravan. Much wine and joviality. 
Dunkery Beacon is shrouded in low cloud this morning, but it's forecast to brighten up later.
Got to pick up a 6kg propane bottle this morning from the garage just up the road. The previous bottle lasted 10 days, which is pretty good.
We generally only use gas for water heating, boiling a kettle and running the fridge when we're off grid and I always carry 2 gas bottles onboard. One runs out, change over bottles and exchange the empty one.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello! Light cloud, bright and still here. Happy with that!! Some friends set off on a 130 miler at 07.00. Very much hoping the weather stays as forecast for them, grim here from 9.00 but very good in Settle, the halfway point all day. 🤞 It's a big ride for them. I heard talk of finishing in 9 hours but doubt it will happen.
> 
> Me! I'm heading over to Leeds at lunchtime. Restrap, the Yorkshire company who make brilliant cycle luggage, have their annual factory sale at 2.00pm. I'm going for a look round.
> 
> Cleaning out my allotment shed this morning but first it's exercises.


WoW.....120 mile round trip to look at cycle luggage........you really are keen.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2021)

The BIG decision was made and I have just enjoyed sausage n brown sauce on toast sarnie.....one of my better decisions


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The BIG decision was made and I have just enjoyed sausage n brown sauce on toast sarnie.....one of my better decisions


Fruit & Fibre with added blueberries and strawberries for us.


----------



## Paulus (14 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, I had a restless sleep last night, and was awake by 4am.
The dog has been walked and breakfast, beans on toast, has been consumed. 
I have had a bimble out on the bike to the grocers for some fruit and that is about that for today. 
I shall be watching the Hundred cricket on the BBC this afternoon and evening. I have got into this format of cricket. It's cricket, but not as we know it.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Fruit & Fibre with added blueberries and strawberries for us.
> View attachment 604060


Only to make room for your pub lunch and 2 pints though


----------



## gavroche (14 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, I had a restless sleep last night, and was awake by 4am.
> The dog has been walked and breakfast, beans on toast, has been consumed.
> I have had a bimble out on the bike to the grocers for some fruit and that is about that for today.
> I shall be watching the Hundred cricket on the BBC this afternoon and evening. I have got into this format of cricket.* It's cricket, but not as we know* it.
> Stay safe everyone


You mean you can stay awake watching it? I can't believe that.


----------



## gavroche (14 Aug 2021)

Salut tout le monde. I believe the Vuelta is starting today. Will it be live on ITV4 or just the highlights tonight?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Aug 2021)

Football season (EPL) starts today - looking forward to it!


----------



## Paulus (14 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut tout le monde. I believe the Vuelta is starting today. Will it be live on ITV4 or just the highlights tonight?


I don't think ITV4 are showing any of the Vuelta this year. 
There will be a highlights programme on Quest I believe.


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Only to make room for your pub lunch and 2 pints though


No pub lunch today, we picked up pasties and cakes from the local bakery, however we have been walking around Dulverton and it's gone very warm!
We fell into Wood's Bar as we were passing........just coz we we're thirsty, mind.


----------



## pawl (14 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> We're not impressed, my Good Lady managed to miss a hospital appointment earlier this year, we've just got the paperwork through to make a fresh appointment, first one available March 2023.  we're hoping thats a mistake.





Hope it is to


----------



## pawl (14 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> I don't think ITV4 are showing any of the Vuelta this year.
> There will be a highlights programme on Quest I believe.





Its on Eurosport if you have Sky


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Its on Eurosport if you have Sky


I don’t but have just subscribed to the Eurosport player so I can watch some of it. Got the app on the tv now and seems to be working ok so all good.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut tout le monde. I believe the Vuelta is starting today. Will it be live on ITV4 or just the highlights tonight?


ITV don't have the rights to it.



Paulus said:


> I don't think ITV4 are showing any of the Vuelta this year.
> There will be a highlights programme on Quest I believe.


Yes - there is a highlights show every evening on Quest. It is on late tonight (11 pm) but most evenings it will be on at 7 pm.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Aug 2021)

A wonderful start already. Following last night’s game Brentford are currently head of the Premier league, and Arsenal are bottom 😁


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> WoW.....120 mile round trip to look at cycle luggage........you really are keen.


Restrap make fantastic kit so thought it worth the effort.

Left at 12.15 and got here at 2.00. The M62 is friggin' joke. It's only 60 miles!!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> No pub lunch today, we picked up pasties and cakes from the local bakery, however we have been walking around Dulverton and it's gone very warm!
> We fell into Wood's Bar as we were passing........just coz we we're thirsty, mind.
> View attachment 604082


I rest my case


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2021)

Well what a good day out. I got the piece of kit I've been lusting over for a couple of years. A 14 litre Restrap saddlebag reduced from £109.99 to £54.99!!!!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well what a good day out. I got the piece of kit I've been lusting over for a couple of years. A 14 litre Restrap saddlebag reduced from £109.99 to £54.99!!!!
> 
> View attachment 604107


Must say, that looks a nice piece of kit.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well what a good day out. I got the piece of kit I've been lusting over for a couple of years. A 14 litre Restrap saddlebag reduced from £109.99 to £54.99!!!!
> 
> View attachment 604107


NO ! THIS is the way to carry 14 litres of luggage.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Aug 2021)

I've mentioned our Wednesday evenings at Poole Park during the summer months. It started back in the 1980's when a small group of running friends would meet up to do some speed work around the Cycle Track. The track is exactly 1/3rd of a mile and has seen a great deal of wear and tear over the years and occasional flooding due to poor drainage and being at sea level. The Pavilion was refurbished a while ago and was a great facility. As well as being home to the local Cricket Team it was also used by various groups including parkrun.
I noticed on Wednesday evening that there's been a new commemorative piece of artwork installed, I dug into things a bit after noticing that the numbers on the two Bicycles read "3" and "7" and wondering if those numbers had any significance.
What I did find was a copy of the front page of the first edition of " Poole Wheelers Cycling and Athletic Club " dated May 1930, with an account of a 20 mile race attended by 12,000 spectators! ( In reading I noticed one of the competitors had to retire because of " A busted Toobular ")
Fascinating reading.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2021)

Here we go. Unusually short time trial.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2021)

We are expecting a delivery of wood in about 10 minutes. We are a bit late getting the firewood this year. We usually have it all in and stacked by now.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2021)

Our new kettle is proving rather splendid, it makes a change to get boiling water every time, the old kettle would give it anywhere from tepid upwards.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We are expecting a delivery of wood in about 10 minutes. We are a bit late getting the firewood this year. We usually have it all in and stacked by now.


You'll just have to bite the bullet and get stuck in helping this year then.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We are expecting a delivery of wood in about 10 minutes. We are a bit late getting the firewood this year. We usually have it all in and stacked by now.


 
Burning wood  what are you trying to do compete with China


----------



## pawl (14 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t but have just subscribed to the Eurosport player so I can watch some of it. Got the app on the tv now and seems to be working ok so all good.


Pity my favourite commentator not is reporting Carlton Kirby


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Burning wood  what are you trying to do compete with China




Some of us don't live in cities, or have a gas supply and LPG and oil are so expensive and are just as harmful as anything else is.

So we are stuffed


----------



## Sterlo (14 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello! Light cloud, bright and still here. Happy with that!! Some friends set off on a 130 miler at 07.00. Very much hoping the weather stays as forecast for them, grim here from 9.00 but very good in Settle, the halfway point all day. 🤞 It's a big ride for them. I heard talk of finishing in 9 hours but doubt it will happen.
> 
> Me! I'm heading over to Leeds at lunchtime. Restrap, the Yorkshire company who make brilliant cycle luggage, have their annual factory sale at 2.00pm. I'm going for a look round.
> 
> Cleaning out my allotment shed this morning but first it's exercises.


I don't recall seeing permission in t'Whippet Breeders Weekly for you to cross the border?


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Some of us don't live in cities, or have a gas supply and LPG and oil are so expensive and are just as harmful as anything else is.
> 
> So we are stuffed


Carbon neutral though.


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2021)

Nice sunset over Dunkery tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Carbon neutral though.




It is, so unlike others I am only putting back into the atmosphere, what was uptaken in the first place. So yayyyuu


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I don't recall seeing permission in t'Whippet Breeders Weekly for you to cross the border?


Sneaked in and out. Traffic was so bad only 1 in 20 cars being checked. There was a fire-bombed car Manchester bound - two fire engines and about 10 mile queue waiting to get by!!


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sneaked in and out. Traffic was so bad only 1 in 20 cars being checked. There was a fire-bombed car Manchester bound - two fire engines and about 10 mile queue waiting to get by!!


Near the "Little house on the prairie"?


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2021)

Sat in Wood's Bar in Dulverton at lunchtime. Couple came in and sat opposite us and ordered lunch. I was settling up at the bar - £18 - when they paid their bill - 2 x starters, 2 x mains and a bottle of wine - £95! 
They were from the London area, so I presume they thought it was reasonable.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Sat in Wood's Bar in Dulverton at lunchtime. Couple came in and sat opposite us and ordered lunch. I was settling up at the bar - £18 - when they paid their bill - 2 x starters, 2 x mains and a bottle of wine - £95!
> They were from the London area, so I presume they thought it was reasonable.


Did you get them to pay yours as well?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Near the "Little house on the prairie"?


More towards Leeds.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2021)

Watching an old Midsomer Murders. Bodies aren’t half mounting up in this one!


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> More towards Leeds.


J22 had a vehicle fire this morning.

Another last month, and in June. 

Unlucky junction.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching an old Midsomer Murders. Bodies aren’t half mounting up in this one!


They don't try hiding them!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> J22 had a vehicle fire this morning.
> 
> Another last month, and in June.
> 
> Unlucky junction.


Yes, that was the location.


----------



## Paulus (15 Aug 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A tad cool at the moment, with a bit of a breeze. 
One of our cats is playing silly buggers and had spent the last two nights out, although I have seen her in the garden. 
Out with the dog shortly and then a bimble on the bike. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks,
A lovely day yesterday, our granddaughter’s fourth birthday 🎂
Mum registered here for junior parkrun and today she will be running at Upton House accompanied by mum. We’ll be heading down there soon to cheer her on🏃‍♂️
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2021)

Well that was a rubbish night's sleep. Been awake since 4ish. I decided against a ride in favour of catching up on life's small, tedious but important chores.

@Tenkaykev at Friday's cafe I noticed two people arrive on Bromptons. In my experience seeing Brompton riders is quite unusual which I guess is because of where I live. I did meet one riding LeJog a couple of years ago.

I digress. This couple removed the luggage bags, folded the bikes and carried them inside. Would this be common among Brompton owners?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2021)

Morning. A dull day here. We are expecting more wood to be delivered today. We gotta get it while we can. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. A dull day here. We are expecting more wood to be delivered today. We gotta get it while we can.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Wish I could find a tree! I've spotted a fallen oak in a field owned by a neighbour. I'm rather hoping he'll start cutting it up. He doesn't have a stove and gave me the last tree. Trouble is it's a long way from the allotment where I store logs. Can't get a vehicle to it so we are talking wheelbarrows!

I've enough for next winter but 2022 could reach crisis point!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well that was a rubbish night's sleep. Been awake since 4ish. I decided against a ride in favour of catching up on life's small, tedious but important chores.
> 
> @Tenkaykev at Friday's cafe I noticed two people arrive on Bromptons. In my experience seeing Brompton riders is quite unusual which I guess is because of where I live. I did meet one riding LeJog a couple of years ago.
> 
> I digress. This couple removed the luggage bags, folded the bikes and carried them inside. Would this be common among Brompton owners?


It’s what we usually do Paul. When we cycled the Canal to Edinburgh we stopped for lunch at the Falkirk Wheel visitors centre which is quite spacious. The security guy stopped us as we wheeled our bikes in, I flipped the back wheel under ( the first step in the folding process) and he said carry on, so we didn’t have to fold them completely. When we have a meet up at a pub we always fold them and walk in carrying them. There were six of us in one cafe/bar and the bikes didn’t impinge on anyone’s space. They’re also a bit of a conversation starter.


----------



## shep (15 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Good night was had last night, when our friends came over for an evening in our caravan. Much wine and joviality.
> Dunkery Beacon is shrouded in low cloud this morning, but it's forecast to brighten up later.
> ...


Ever considered a refillable bottle?

You seem to use your van enough to recoup the cost and LPG is pretty cheap, especially if you use it for 'domestic ' as you do.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2021)

Paul......sorry but I was in bed before 2200 and apart from a pee break slept till 0630.
Todays plans changed.
Shave n shower then all bedding to be washed.
I am doing a roast chicken (late) lunch consisting of chicken (obviously) roast spuds, cabbage, carrots, yorkshire puds, topped off with onion gravy.
Wish me luck......1st full roast I have ever done.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It’s what we usually do Paul. When we cycled the Canal to Edinburgh we stopped for lunch at the Falkirk Wheel visitors centre which is quite spacious. The security guy stopped us as we wheeled our bikes in, I flipped the back wheel under ( the first step in the folding process) and he said carry on, so we didn’t have to fold them completely. When we have a meet up at a pub we always fold them and walk in carrying them. There were six of us in one cafe/bar and the bikes didn’t impinge on anyone’s space. *They’re also a bit of a conversation starter.*


 That's good. I find wearing a club jersey has the same effect. Some places do ask where we are from but if we are wearing club jerseys it always "Have you ridden from Chorley??!!!!" 

Quite a nice feeling. 😄


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Paul......sorry but I was in bed before 2200 and apart from a pee break slept till 0630.
> Todays plans changed.
> Shave n shower then all bedding to be washed.
> I am doing a roast chicken (late) lunch consisting of chicken (obviously) roast spuds, cabbage, carrots, yorkshire puds, topped off with onion gravy.
> Wish me luck......1st full roast I have ever done.


Good. Genuinely pleased you got a good sleep. I will try to nap later.


----------



## GM (15 Aug 2021)

Morning all... Out for the London Ride this morning, first time since last October. It's the Monopoly ride, about 21 miles plus 22 miles to get there and back. I'll be taking the Brompton just in case I have to get the tube back home. PaulSB the golden rule is never let the Brompton out of sight, fold it up and take it with you. 

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> That's good. I find wearing a club jersey has the same effect. Some places do ask where we are from but if we are wearing club jerseys it always "Have you ridden from Chorley??!!!!"
> 
> Quite a nice feeling. 😄


When I walked the path I’d sometimes get asked where I started from. I’d give the name of that morning’s starting place then tag on “ Minehead originally “ 😁


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Aug 2021)

Morning folks  definitely a feeling the season is advancing into autumn now here in the highlands. Ospreys will be off to warmer climes....i do miss them but look forward to their return in the spring. Whooper swans will start arriving soon, sometimes in very large groups...a lovely sight 



.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Doggie walking at Horner Woods first thing, then Sunday lunch booked at the Rest And Be Thankful Inn. Meeting our best mates there and I'll probably treat them.


shep said:


> Ever considered a refillable bottle?
> 
> You seem to use your van enough to recoup the cost and LPG is pretty cheap, especially if you use it for 'domestic ' as you do.


I've looked into it but it's not a clear cut thing.
The bottles are around £150 - £200 to purchase initially but it's virtually impossible to by one at the moment due to unavailability - check out the Safefill website. http://www.safefill.co.uk/buy.html
Some garages get snotty about refilling loose bottles and even some authorised refilling stations eg Morrisons, have been known to refuse filling a bottle not installed in a vehicle.
The spread of other refilling outlets is a bit sketchy. eg. The nearest ones to where I live are in Somerset and South Devon.
The bottles themselves have a limited lifespan.
Of course, everyone who has invested in refillable bottles will sing their praises and deride anyone still using Calor etc, but I'll stick with what I know works for me.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, overcast and cool, verging on chilly, here. A bit of an uninspiring day. Will probably go for a potter on my mtb.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, overcast and cool, verging on chilly, here. A bit of an uninspiring day. Will probably go for a potter on my mtb.


You're not kidding. I'm just back from a 35 mile bimble on the hybrid which I did at an extremely gentle pace so remained quite cold for most of the ride. Garmin says 8 degrees.

Methinks porridge might be required this morning rather than cereal to heat me up.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Aug 2021)

Mrs Tenkaykev has a "Garmin Challenge" to complete this weekend, a 10k run, so jumped on the Brommie and accompanied her. We followed the route of a local 1/4 Marathon which is on our doorstep. 
Now that all the family visitors have returned home it's about time that I got my act together, I'm really feeling the cumulative effect of lack of exercise and eating out. Just got to get this afternoons Beer / Food festival out of the way first, the diet starts tomorrow...


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Paul......sorry but I was in bed before 2200 and apart from a pee break slept till 0630.
> Todays plans changed.
> Shave n shower then all bedding to be washed.
> I am doing a roast chicken (late) lunch consisting of chicken (obviously) roast spuds, cabbage, carrots, yorkshire puds, topped off with onion gravy.
> Wish me luck......1st full roast I have ever done.


Onion gravy with roast chicken  the onions will over power the chicken


----------



## jongooligan (15 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Onion gravy with roast chicken  the onions will over power the chicken



Often stick an onion inside the chicken before roasting. Works OK for us and helps keep the meat moist. Can't be doing with dried out chicken.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Onion gravy with roast chicken  the onions will over power the chicken


Strangely MrsD agrees with you. Standard gravy it will be


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2021)

Our Son is paying us a visit this morning, he came with news, we're going to be grand parents again, due in March next year.


----------



## pawl (15 Aug 2021)

Mrs p due for discharge from hospital todayWas originally yesterday


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p due for discharge from hospital todayWas originally yesterday


Nice one.
Have you written out a list of jobs for her to do ? Let her enjoy a cup of tea first though.
Joking aside I hope she is full fit again.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2021)

Wow, the Vuelta coverage on Quest last night was stunning... You would never think that a time trial in Spain would have so many interesting Polish customs guards searching cars for imported illegal drugs!

Let's hope that the person who clicks the mouse clicks on the right icon next time... 



PaulSB said:


> Some places do ask where we are from but if we are wearing club jerseys it always "Have you ridden from Chorley??!!!!"
> 
> Quite a nice feeling. 😄


I was with another rider at a cafe in Whalley once. We had ridden there by a hilly indirect route of about 45 kms rather than the more obvious easy 25 km route. The woman who served us asked how far we had ridden. She was very impressed by that, but totally gobsmacked when we told her that we had another 120 km to go...


----------



## pawl (15 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one.
> Have you written out a list of jobs for her to do ? Let her enjoy a cup of tea first though.
> Joking aside I hope she is full fit again.


ar


She very rarely drinks tea She has a scar from just below breast level to just above her groin She is going to have to take her time for a while No lifting etc She’ll have to give up her window cleaning and milk round for awhile 
Thanks Dave 7
Discharged with a week by wee timetable of activities she can do Covers between six to eight weeks
Thank you all for your support


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2021)

I've been shopping by trike and trailer carried 83LB worth 
and still managed 14mph average with 28mph down hill


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> ar
> 
> 
> She very rarely drinks tea She has a scar from just below breast level to just above her groin She is going to have to take her time for a while No lifting etc She’ll have to give up her window cleaning and milk round for awhile
> Thanks Dave 7


WoWza.....don't ask me why but I assumed they went in via the 'nether regions'.
Be sure to give her our best wishes.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Onion gravy with roast chicken  the onions will over power the chicken


And make off with something?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Aug 2021)

Got wet on my ride today

That's 2 days running - Met Office really need to sharpen up on their time estimates!!!

Also managed to catch the back on my shin on the studs on the flat pedals while trying to get through one of the anti-motorbike barriers
WHen I got home I found 2 significant scrapes and bloody bits

must add some anti septic cream to the shopping list!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Got wet on my ride today
> 
> That's 2 days running - Met Office really need to sharpen up on their time estimates!!!
> 
> ...


This site can sometimes be useful to track approaching rain.


https://www.netweather.tv/live-weather/radar


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Aug 2021)

Thanks Mo
Actually I use Windy as it is prettier - but same idea
Today the rain sort of materialised from nowhere (OK actually due to changes in humidity and temperature and pressure and stuff). Normally I can see the rain moving in from Wales or from the Irish Sea and can predict how long I have got - today there was almost nothing and when I got home there was rain for miles around
But the radar sites are very useful - and they show lightning as well - which is interesting in a storm!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2021)

Right.
All the bedding has been washed and dried.
Do you ever get one of those days when the bl**dy base sheet refuses to fit. Turn it round....no. turn it again....no. .must have done that 4 times before I beat it into submission .
In other news......chicken is done, spuds are roasting, veg is waiting to be steamed, gravy is almost ready.........BAD NEWS is we have no Yorkshire puds .


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Right.
> All the bedding has been washed and dried.
> Do you ever get one of those days when the bl**dy base sheet refuses to fit. Turn it round....no. turn it again....no. .must have done that 4 times before I beat it into submission .
> In other news......chicken is done, spuds are roasting, veg is waiting to be steamed, gravy is almost ready.........BAD NEWS is we have no Yorkshire puds .



I often have that problem, our hospital bed mattress is a smidge longer than a standard mattress, standard fitted sheets vary a little bit in size so I've got some sheets that only just fit but need persuading.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2021)

The roast dinner wat as ow I created



1st full roast I ever made


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The roast dinner wat as ow I created
> View attachment 604385
> 
> 1st full roast I ever made


 well done


----------



## Paulus (15 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The roast dinner wat as ow I created
> View attachment 604385
> 
> 1st full roast I ever made


Where's the meat then? and what is that pale stuff?


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The roast dinner wat as ow I created
> View attachment 604385
> 
> 1st full roast I ever made



Well Done.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2021)

I just did my short lumpy singlespeed shopping loop. (I can walk directly to Aldi quicker than cycling that indirect way, but the ride gives me a burst of exercise with some intense intervals so I prefer to do it like that.)

Nothing much going on until my shopping was being scanned at the till, when suddenly shouts went up... "_*Shoplifter!!!*_" Some cheeky young guy had walked past us at the checkout carrying 2 or 3 items, and then just legged it! 

I was quite impressed by how quickly the staff set off after him... 3 or 4 female Aldi employees _almost _caught him but they were overtaken by an impressively fast sprint by a young male Aldi worker who grabbed the scrote and dragged him off somewhere. Thankfully, no weapons were used on the Aldi sprint team!

I think that British Athletics should get some talent scouts over to Tod ASAP. You never know - we could be seeing some of those Aldi runners in the 2024 Olympics!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> Where's the meat then? and what is that pale stuff?


Thee "pale stuff" is roast chicken


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just did my small lumpy singlespeed shopping loop. (I can walk directly to Aldi quicker than cycling that indirect way, but the ride gives me a short burst of exercise with some intense intervals so I prefer to do it like that.)
> 
> Nothing much going on until my shopping was being scanned at the till, when suddenly shouts went up... "_*Shoplifter!!!*_" Some cheeky young guy had walked past us at the checkout carrying 2 or 3 items, and then just legged it!
> 
> ...


Considering the amount of knife carrying these days, I think I might just have let him go. Suppose instinct just kicks in though.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Considering the amount of knife carrying these days, I think I might just have let him go. Suppose instinct just kicks in though.


I was thinking that myself!

I don't suppose the law will do much to him anyway...

What surprised me was how annoyed the staff were. They are all young. Listening to their comments, it was clear that they didn't like the fact that they work hard to pay _their _shopping bills, but someone like that thinks that they don't need to bother and can just take what they like for nothing!


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2021)

Peloton all together. Going to be a mad sprint! I won’t tell you who wins Colin.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2021)

Ooops!


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooops!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 604398


WoW...........a television and in colour too, not seen one of those for a long time


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking that myself!
> 
> I don't suppose the law will do much to him anyway...
> 
> What surprised me was how annoyed the staff were. They are all young. Listening to their comments, it was clear that they didn't like the fact that they work hard to pay _their _shopping bills, but someone like that thinks that they don't need to bother and can just take what they like for nothing!



I remember the old Co Op that used to be in Queen Victoria road, I was in there about tea time one day and the Hue and Cry went up and a load of staff went after a shop lifter, I was talking to the checkout Lady and she told me it was the second time today that the bloke had robbed the store, apparently he'd got away in the morning then came back tea time to rob some more and was still wearing the same coat.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooops!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 604398


Well at least you can tell Colin who doesn't win


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> WoW...........a television and in colour too, not seen one of those for a long time


They make them as big as 17" now


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> WoW...........a television and in colour too, not seen one of those for a long time


I thought it was security cam footage from Todmorden ALDI...


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2021)

I did Roast Pork with jacket spud and mixed veg for us tonight


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking that myself!
> 
> I don't suppose the law will do much to him anyway...
> 
> What surprised me was how annoyed the staff were. They are all young. Listening to their comments, it was clear that they didn't like the fact that they work hard to pay _their _shopping bills, but someone like that thinks that they don't need to bother and can just take what they like for nothing!


Minimum value of £300, or violence involved for the police to even consider dealing with it.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The roast dinner wat as ow I created
> View attachment 604385
> 
> 1st full roast I ever made


Looks good!

Spuds seem to have worked as well

although my wife would be very dubious of what appear to be green bits on them - she suspects me of trying to sneak extra veg into her meals
dunno why she often easily makes the recommended 5 portion of fruit and veg a *week*


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Minimum value of £300, or violence involved for the police to even consider dealing with it.


I wonder if they even bother recording those incidents then? If they do, then it will make their crime stats look worse... "_Your local police responded to 0.5% of all reported crimes, and caught the culprits in 3% of those cases_"!


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I wonder if they even bother recording those incidents then? If they do, then it will make their crime stats look worse... "_Your local police responded to 0.5% of all reported crimes, and caught the culprits in 3% of those cases_"!


With most shops knowing the minimum, they often don't report them. Meaning they don't get recorded.

Well done the Aldi staff though.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

@Dave7 take note, in the _"Aldi dash"_ this side o'Pennines, the staff seem to be quicker.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Peloton all together. Going to be a mad sprint! I won’t tell you who wins Colin.


How are you getting on with Carlton ?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> How are you getting on with Carlton ?


Not even sure which one he is to be honest.


----------



## 12boy (15 Aug 2021)

Colin J....He grabbed the scrote, you say. Gotta hurt. A lot.
Went for my little ride but as soon as I quit riding i was as sweaty as if there had been a thunderstorm.
Our refillable propane jugs are 20 lbs and an empty one is $40-50 with a refill being $20. The empty ones weigh 17 lbs.
NN, 14 mph. Pretty fast for a trike, yes? A nice woman I met on the bike path let me ride hers and I was working at 12mph although I might do better once used to it. The steering was very quick. It was fun fer sure.
Be well and safe.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> *He grabbed the scrote, you say. Gotta hurt. A lot.*
> Went for my little ride but as soon as I quit riding i was as sweaty as if there had been a thunderstorm.
> Our refillable propane jugs are 20 lbs and an empty one is $40-50 with a refill being $20. The empty ones weigh 17 lbs.
> NN, 14 mph. Pretty fast for a trike, yes? A nice woman I met on the bike path let me ride hers and I was working at 12mph although I might do better once used to it. The steering was very quick. It was fun fer sure.
> Be well and safe.


Doesn't pay to upset some shop staff over here. They'll get you one way or the other.


----------



## GM (15 Aug 2021)

Well that was a great day out, really good to get out again. 38 Brompton miles done and I've learned a bit more about London's history from our leader RB58.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2021)

From my facebook page tonight.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not even sure which one he is to be honest.


He can’t be getting on your nerves that much then, if you haven’t noticed him !


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Aug 2021)

Just been watching the European mtb champs on Eurosport, a seriously mental course, absolutely terrifying and terrific


----------



## aferris2 (15 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I did Roast Pork with jacket spud and mixed veg for us tonight
> 
> View attachment 604412


Where's the crackling? You can't have pork without crackling.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I did Roast Pork with jacket spud and mixed veg for us tonight
> 
> View attachment 604412


“ MMMM”  . But where’s the Apple sauce .


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> “ MMMM”  . But where’s the Apple sauce .



I'm not a fan of apple sauce.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> Colin J....He grabbed the scrote, you say. Gotta hurt. A lot.


Ha ha - yes, that _would_ hurt! 

I'm not actually sure which bodily parts were grabbed because I was still in the checkout queue and didn't get to witness 'the catch'.

Many of the staff members had wireless headsets on and were relaying messages back and forth to each other. One of them shouted to another "_They caught him!_"


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, 1st out of the trap.
A grey start to the day here. 
I feel another bimble coming on later.
Dog walking and domestics first.

I noticed yesterday that one of the drain inspection covers in the drive has broken. It has been cracked for sometime but a piece has now snapped off. Being an old 1930's iron one it will be a bit of a faff trying to get one a similar size, so some improvisation will be needed. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm not a fan of apple sauce.


Nor am I. Plus it just 'doesn't go' with it imo


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Aug 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A bright start to the day, our sunflowers 🌻 are out, we have three amongst the lavender plants. I like the way they follow the sun during the day, this morning they look like three smiling faces looking at me as I sit in the kitchen drinking coffee ☕️ 
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️☕️👍


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, 1st out of the trap.
> A grey start to the day here.
> I feel another bimble coming on later.
> Dog walking and domestics first.
> ...


Morning Paulus.
On my 2 mile walk I go past a house which has a broken cover. I often think "there must be companies that specialise in those things".
Maybe worth posting it on the home/DIY section.
Failing that, Mr Google is your friend


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2021)

Morning all. Very gray and overcast here.**
Chill day today.
Been up since 0500. Washing up has been done and put away.
MrsD needs her hair washing. Apart from that.......not much.
**it has, literally, just started raining .
Tempted to say ah well the garden needs it ......but it doesn't


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2021)

@numbnuts 
Back to bread making.......a question.
I tend to stick with wholemeal but if I don't add strong white flour then it doesn't rise properly.
Do you not add white to your brown recipe.
If not, does it ever fail to rise properly ?


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2021)

Good day people. It's a tad chilly round the house this morning. We did leave a couple of windows open so I guess that's why, must have been quite cool outside overnight. Light cloud, breezy and the sun is trying to come out. We're heading out for an amble to the coast, coffee, bacon barm and home again. I have a cycle club committee meeting tonight. With luck I'll get the chance to clean bikes this afternoon. 🤞🤞

Earlier today a game called Water Sort popped up on my FB feed. I always ignore these but this one grabbed my attention. I installed it. *WARNING!!!!* It is highly addictive. I have wasted about 90 minutes. It's now deleted..........................forever!

I've popped the heating on to take the edge off. Don't tell Mrs P or it will be on all the time! 🤫


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2021)

Morning. Dull overcast and grey here as well. 

Today I have to go to town to get Mr WD meds, then double back and go to Newtown to do the shopping, so busy busy for us. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Bit overcast here this morning.
Off to Minehead LIDL for a snatch and dash. 
Going to have a look around Bossington and Selworthy this morning and possibly lunching in Porlock.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, my Good ladies phone rang half seven this morning, it was the carers telling us our carers sick and they'd have someone with us about eight. Thats the first time they've done that.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, cool and cloudy here.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2021)

Also a bit gloomy and cloudy here but I didn't find it cool, but it's maybe just me as I seem to be feeling the heat this year for some reason. Could be the extra blubber I'm carrying


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, 1st out of the trap.
> A grey start to the day here.
> I feel another bimble coming on later.
> Dog walking and domestics first.
> ...



This will either get deleted or me banned,Inspection covers We used to call them man hole covers


----------



## gavroche (16 Aug 2021)

Bonjour. Another trip to the tip is booked for 10.50 am. We are only allowed two bookings a month so that will be it until next month now.
Nothing else planned so far so let's see how the day goes.
I heard that Covid figures are on the up in North Wales. I blame all the tourists from England coming here and spreading it around.
Stay safe folks.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> This will either get deleted or me banned,Inspection covers We used to call them man hole covers



We still do.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2021)

Dar, raining, blowing a gale.................................ride cancelled.  Now I need something to do today. Suggestions?


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Aug 2021)

Morning folks  Its bright and fresh here in Brora this morning. Going for an 18 miler today which for me is pretty good and i come home feeling like a super hero hee hee  Certainly get to know the terrain in an 'intimate' way when pedalling it!
I look upon the touring cyclists on the A9 in a new light....all loaded up and powering up the hills im wondering what gear they're in compared to me!
Head winds seem personally vindictive! i experiance those intimately as well and how they affect route...will i be gritting my teeth or breezing along today...This ditty comes to mind.. "The toad beneath the harrow tine knows, Where each and every harrow tine goes"


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Dar, raining, blowing a gale.................................ride cancelled.  Now I need something to do today. Suggestions?


Play water sorter?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Its bright and fresh here in Brora this morning. Going for an 18 miler today which for me is pretty good and i come home feeling like a super hero hee hee  Certainly get to know the terrain in an 'intimate' way when pedalling it!
> I look upon the touring cyclists on the A9 in a new light....all loaded up and powering up the hills im wondering what gear they're in compared to me!
> Head winds seem personally vindictive! i experiance those intimately as well and how they affect route...will i be gritting my teeth or breezing along today...This ditty comes to mind.. "The toad beneath the harrow tine knows, Where each and every harrow tine goes"


People cycle on the A9? They are brave, or is it much quieter up that end of it?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @numbnuts
> Back to bread making.......a question.
> I tend to stick with wholemeal but if I don't add strong white flour then it doesn't rise properly.
> Do you not add white to your brown recipe.
> If not, does it ever fail to rise properly ?


Wholemeal and brown are not great risers, yes they do rise, but not like white flour, you can try a bit mote yeast, but to make that work you have to add a bit more sugar.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2021)

I see my noisy neighbours have borrowed the brother's SUV. Last time they did that they went away for a short break. Here's hoping as they are noisy bar stewards! Dogs have just been out for their morning bark.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Aug 2021)

Re A9 forgot the quote! Its the NC500 route so lots of motorhomes,campervans etc but still comparitively quite compared to down south. Im hoping its popularity will lessen once travel abroad is possible. The proportion of inconsiderate/dirty/uncaring tourists has been very bad this year, cyclists are generally very well behaved and welcome


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see my noisy neighbours have borrowed the brother's SUV. Last time they did that they went away for a short break. Here's hoping as they are noisy bar stewards! Dogs have just been out for their morning bark.



It would appear that dogs are on the increase. In our small street of 11 houses, there are now 5 dogs. Neighbour at one side lets dog out 10:00pm each night, for ten minutes of barking, on other side, the little mutt just yaps almost continually. The good news is, the little mutt is moving, hopefully, the newcomers will be dogless.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> It would appear that dogs are on the increase. In our small street of 11 houses, there are now 5 dogs. Neighbour at one side lets dog out 10:00pm each night, for ten minutes of barking, on other side, the little mutt just yaps almost continually. The good news is, the little mutt is moving, hopefully, the newcomers will be dogless.


I'm totally surrounded by them now. Both sides, behind and over the road.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Aug 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Re A9 forgot the quote! Its the NC500 route so lots of motorhomes,campervans etc but still comparitively quite compared to down south. Im hoping its popularity will lessen once travel abroad is possible. The proportion of inconsiderate/dirty/uncaring tourists has been very bad this year, cyclists are generally very well behaved and welcome



we are Motorhome owners. I don’t quite “get” the NC500 thing. So many people post on Motorhome forums that they plan to do/have done the NC500 in “x” days, like it was a race. Don’t see the attraction of driving, even through beautiful scenery, day after day, without lingering to appreciate it. Each to their own, I suppose.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2021)

Argh! That's all the Facebook pics of the kids first days at school starting to pop up.


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2021)

@oldwheels 
Seems to have gone missing.
Not posted anything since 21st June.
Hope all is OK.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> @oldwheels
> Seems to have gone missing.
> Not posted anything since 21st June.
> Hope all is OK.


He's usually over on Mundane News these days.....or occasionally Tea.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, 1st out of the trap.
> A grey start to the day here.
> I feel another bimble coming on later.
> Dog walking and domestics first.
> ...


Check the cover for a manufacturers name. They may still be in business.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> @oldwheels
> Seems to have gone missing.
> Not posted anything since 21st June.
> Hope all is OK.


I do hope so. Interesting posts much of the time.
BTW.. if I stop posting will you let me know


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> He's usually over on Mundane News these days.....or occasionally Tea.


Tea ??


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Tea ??


Since you asked, a drop of milk and a spoon of sugar in mine.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Tea ??


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tea.194831/page-3267


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2021)

well looking cloudy but hey ho off to the seaside


----------



## GM (16 Aug 2021)

Morning all... Talking of dogs, we're going to be dog less for 2 days. Son and daughter are going camping for a couple days to try out her new tent, if it's successful they'll go for longer next time taking Alan 🐶 as well.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tea.194831/page-3267


Ta......new one on me that.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm totally surrounded by them now. Both sides, behind and over the road.


Next door neighbour has 3 labs and breeds them. Fortunately both our gardens are quite big but even so, sometimes the yapping gets on my wick.
Houses opposite are quite small. 2 of them have these GIANT mastiff things.. why???
One neighbour opposite had a dog that got upset being left inside all day while they were out at work. 9-5 barking all day.
I went over and spoke to them. I even offered to pay for a dog trainer...no dice.
Eventually I recorded it and got the environmental people in.
2 weeks later the neighbours upped and left (rented house).
People with dogs should think more about other people imo


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I do hope so. Interesting posts much of the time.
> BTW.. if I stop posting will you let me know


You want a message or shall we send someone round?


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You want a message or shall we send someone round?


I could nip round!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You want a message or shall we send someone round?


A clairvoyant will do


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A clairvoyant will do


Knew you were going to say that.

Only local one I know of isn't doing anything for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2021)

Lawns have been mowed. 
Roses Pruned.
MrsDs bush has been trimmed. I didn't think it was neat enough after the 1st trim so it had a 2nd trim...... looks much better now and should last a few weeks.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Lawns have been mowed.
> Roses Pruned.
> MrsDs bush has been trimmed. I didn't think it was neat enough after the 1st trim so it had a 2nd trim...... looks much better now and should last a few weeks.


I'll wait for the smutty jokes


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Lawns have been mowed.
> Roses Pruned.
> MrsDs bush has been trimmed. I didn't think it was neat enough after the 1st trim so it had a 2nd trim...... looks much better now and should last a few weeks.


Hopefully you cleaned your tools of choice.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully you cleaned your tools of choice.


Pair of scissors and a razor.....duly sharpened


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2021)

Confession time.
Been up since 0500.
Done lots of jobs.
Now sat enjoying a Cognac with Oasis blasting out of the stereo


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Next door neighbour has 3 labs and breeds them. Fortunately both our gardens are quite big but even so, sometimes the yapping gets on my wick.
> Houses opposite are quite small. 2 of them have these GIANT mastiff things.. why???
> One neighbour opposite had a dog that got upset being left inside all day while they were out at work. 9-5 barking all day.
> I went over and spoke to them. I even offered to pay for a dog trainer...no dice.
> ...



Agreed, as well as the dog's welfare.

Don't want to start an "anti-dog" discussion, but... what is with people owning dog(s), and, then, employing a dog walker? Surely the point of having a dog is to walk it? I can understand if someone has a dog, then becomes infirm etc.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Confession time.
> Been up since 0500.
> Done lots of jobs.
> Now sat enjoying a *Cognac* with Oasis blasting out of the stereo



Tut, tut, Cognac, and it is not even midday.... shocking


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Aug 2021)

Looks like no ride for today - blowing a gale and raining off and on

I have got wet for 2 days in a row - making it 3 would just be silly!!

probably sort some junk out and see if I can move my study downstairs to the old garage if I can magically create some room!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Tut, tut, Cognac, and it is not even midday.... shocking


Its 5 O'clock somewhere 
Plus I have been up and working for nearly 7 hours.
AND..... I think having Oasis on full blast excuses everything.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ta......new one on me that.


How could you possibly miss the _Tea??_ thread? There have been multiple pages of posts on it every day for what must be at least a decade!


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Aug 2021)

Morning all. Just checking in before we go out to lunch with the in-laws .
Had my first sail in my new boat yesterday, by Christ its quick (well compared to what I am used to lol ) but really forgiving too when some ham fisted fool ( me ) gets it wrong . Think I have made a good choice, the only thing is my thighs are now burning from having to hike out . I really do need to get out on my bike and up my fitness level 😀


----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> How could you possibly miss the _Tea??_ thread? There have been multiple pages of posts on it every day for what must be at least a decade!


I have just looked into it......... thanks but no thanks


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll wait for the smutty jokes



Come come We are far to refined to make such remarks


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Agreed, as well as the dog's welfare.
> 
> Don't want to start an "anti-dog" discussion, but... what is with people owning dog(s), and, then, employing a dog walker? Surely the point of having a dog is to walk it? I can understand if someone has a dog, then becomes infirm etc.


Both next door and over the road have started doing this……even when they are at home! For me, the walking part was the best bit. Over the road has gone away and left the dog in the kitchen with the window open and it has barked and howled since she left. Meanwhile the 2 little yaps along the road have now started too. It’s seriously stressing me out.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just looked into it.........* thanks but no thanks*


Any particular reason for that?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> How are you getting on with Carlton ?


Now that I’ve paid more attention, my conclusion is that he is a wittering annoyance!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Now that I’ve paid more attention, my conclusion is that he is a wittering annoyance!


Thought you might


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Aug 2021)

Been for a little ride, cleaned three bikes, received a Wine Society delivery. A productive day


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> we are Motorhome owners. I don’t quite “get” the NC500 thing. So many people post on Motorhome forums that they plan to do/have done the NC500 in “x” days, like it was a race. Don’t see the attraction of driving, even through beautiful scenery, day after day, without lingering to appreciate it. Each to their own, I suppose.


Totally agree the NC500 has been disastrous for the Highlands. The company are promoting/selling a 'mind set' rather than a route and it seems to appeal to the worse kind of traveller,,uncaring.yobbish/selfish/destructive etc Many people who love the highlands arent coming anymore because its being ruined.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Aug 2021)

I've just posted this in the Wildlife forum but thought that I'd ask the retirees Hive Mind if they can identify this caterpillar like creature that is in the back garden.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've just posted this in the Wildlife forum but thought that I'd ask the retirees Hive Mind if they can identify this caterpillar like creature that is in the back garden.
> View attachment 604572


elephant hawkmoth


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> elephant hawkmoth


Many thanks! I was astonished as I'd not seen anything quite like it before. It looked alien!


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> @oldwheels
> Seems to have gone missing.
> Not posted anything since 21st June.
> Hope all is OK.


Thank you for noticing I had gone AWOL.
I decided this retirement lark was not for me as I am still too active at age 86 and always seemed to mix with people younger than myself.
I realise that there are some who cannot cycle as they wish due to circumstances beyond their control and having been there myself I really sympathise with their predicament.
I still lurk around sometimes.
I attempted to give an idea of life on an island and a way of life under siege from outside forces with different interests. Some tourists are quite outraged that attempts are now being made to allow us some priority on our lifeline ferries.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Totally agree the NC500 has been disastrous for the Highlands. The company are promoting/selling a 'mind set' rather than a route and it seems to appeal to the worse kind of traveller,,uncaring.yobbish/selfish/destructive etc Many people who love the highlands arent coming anymore because its being ruined.


There are now reports of active hostility on the NC500 particularly to motorhome and campers. Missiles thrown at them and tyres slashed. Your post mirrors my own experience of recent tourism with the added complication of being unable to travel off island due tourist numbers booking boats months in advance.


----------



## mikeIow (16 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> There are now reports of active hostility on the NC500 particularly to motorhome and campers. Missiles thrown at them and tyres slashed. Your post mirrors my own experience of recent tourism with the added complication of being unable to travel off island due tourist numbers booking boats months in advance.


What: active discouragement of holidaymakers bringing income to the areas?
Seriously?
Seems....harsh 🙄

DD had a great week recently from her job in Glasgow with her pals - 2 cars, 7 of them, up to Inverness, out to Skye then back up round the NC500 coast. Early 20s, they will all have great memories of a summer week for years to come.

Pleased to hear only positive reports from them. I imagine most guest houses, hostels & eating establishments welcome the influx of visitors!

I can imagine a few 'bad apples' parking badly etc, causing some upset.....but please don't tar all visitors with that brush!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2021)

I bet that a lot of people load their cars/campervans up with supplies before they drive up there and hardly spend any money locally, especially if they are '_doing_' the route in a hurry!


----------



## mikeIow (16 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I bet that a lot of people load their cars/campervans up with supplies before they drive up there and hardly spend any money locally, especially if they are '_doing_' the route in a hurry!



& equally, I bet a lot of people spend a lot of money on their trip...perhaps more than just drive around self-contained - not everyone is a boy racer trying to clear it in 3 days!
DD stayed away 7 nights in hostels/B&Bs, mostly ate out (with 1 or 2 BBQs) - precisely the point for a tourist economy, surely?
My LEJoG earlier in the year was done with pretty well all accommodation and food being sourced along the way (okay, I'm not doing the NC500, but did head north from the Crask Inn then along the coast)

Or maybe it should all be sheep and local moonshine 

Other pals of ours did it last year when things were released a bit, & certainly bought local things and ate out as well.
No doubt there will be a few ignorant folk matching your description, but I suspect most people touring anywhere are also keen to sample local stuff....


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I bet that a lot of people load their cars/campervans up with supplies before they drive up there and hardly spend any money locally, especially if they are '_doing_' the route in a hurry!


On holiday I'll support the smaller shops, unless they've taken the mickey in the past. Often paying in UK£, not IR£ or euro's. I might lose out a few pence, but when the rate was the other way they took the notes at face value.

I'd one shop owner that complained he'd be charged for banking them, and I'd have to pay that loss. Used as a call of last resort, and only ever paid in IR£. He was "going to close the rest down". He didn't, and the new owners are better.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2021)

Hi gang 
'Orrible day.....gray, overcast and raining......which drastically changes plans. We we going to visit a large 'farm shop' type place but getting MrsD into the wheelchair and plodding around in the rain does not appeal .
May turn out to be a radio & book day.
I will report back.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2021)

Good morning all. Absolutely shite weather. Horrid! Another bad night's sleep but I've worked out why. I haven't been drinking enough.......water that is. I usually drink 3 litres a day and I know recently I haven't. When I wake up in the middle of the night I feel very dehydrated.

Childminding today so I must dash to collect the small one.

I'm heading to the Lakes tonight for a couple of days hill training. I may not check in.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks, its very murky this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks, grey and overcast this morning but excitement awaits as it’s both bin day and veg box day and organised walk day and granddaughter minding day… 
Just heard a flight heading out to Majorca from Hurn, not one of the the usual Ryanair flights, this was a “ Tui” flight. 
Mrs Tenkaykev is hinting about us doing a “ Bristol Triangle” on our Brommies, Poole - Weymouth- Bristol - Poole, spending a couple of nights in Bristol. I’ll await further developments but it sounds like a good outing.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Aug 2021)

Hello - nearly 8 so that means I have been awake for 4 hours for some unknown reason - I normally wake up at about 8 ish

thought I would see what life is around on here at this time - I normally only nice the thread mid morning after breakfast and stuff


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, bright and breezy here. A walk with MrsF is planned and perhaps even incorporating a bus ride. That would be my sixth since BC and MrsF’s second.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2021)

mikeIow said:


> What: active discouragement of holidaymakers bringing income to the areas?
> Seriously?
> Seems....harsh 🙄
> 
> ...


Income to a very few but inconvenience to many. One party of people will not cause problems but multiply that by thousands and imagine the disruption to normal life. I live in an area so affected.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2021)

mikeIow said:


> & equally, I bet a lot of people spend a lot of money on their trip...perhaps more than just drive around self-contained - not everyone is a boy racer trying to clear it in 3 days!
> DD stayed away 7 nights in hostels/B&Bs, mostly ate out (with 1 or 2 BBQs) - precisely the point for a tourist economy, surely?
> My LEJoG earlier in the year was done with pretty well all accommodation and food being sourced along the way (okay, I'm not doing the NC500, but did head north from the Crask Inn then along the coast)
> 
> ...


The benefit to the area is largely a myth. The majority where I live get nothing but the inconvenience and disruption. I have not been able to travel to appointments due to tourists. Why should I and others like me have any liking for them?


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Meeting up with our friends for lunch in Watchet today.
Going to explore some of the villages around the Quantocks this morning. Just getting a proper feel for the area, as we are considering moving within a 10 mile radius of Minehead in a couple of years time.
Ideally, we would like a local stone built character cottage near a village with a pub and a shop. No rush - something will turn up.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2021)

Morning. Bit cloudy but still warm enough for me. Short sleeves and a very light gilet which I could have done without.

The schools are back here this morning so maybe the area will be a bit quieter. Shame all the barking dogs didn't bugger off to school too. At least a couple have disappeared as the man two doors along has gone off in his motorhome with his new girlfriend and taken their two little yaps with them.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Aug 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Totally agree the NC500 has been disastrous for the Highlands...Many people who love the highlands arent coming anymore because its being ruined.


MrsF and I took a cottage in Lochinver for a week a few years ago, in October. The NC500 traffic made it a unpleasant experience even at that time of year. And that was Before Covid. A great shame because the scenery is just amazing. Unfortunately the only way I can see us going back would be in the winter,in the hope that the roads would be quieter.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Income to a very few but inconvenience to many. One party of people will not cause problems but multiply that by thousands and imagine the disruption to normal life. I live in an area so affected.


This might help a little bit.
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...aravans-banned-from-stand-by-scottish-ferries


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Meeting up with our friends for lunch in Watchet today.
> Going to explore some of the villages around the Quantocks this morning. Just getting a proper feel for the area, as we are considering moving within a 10 mile radius of Minehead in a couple of years time.
> Ideally, we would like a local stone built character cottage near a village with a pub and a shop. No rush - something will turn up.


My parents retired to Minehead many years ago. The first twenty years were brilliant for them, they described it as like being on holiday every day. But in recent years the lack of hospital facilities in Minehead and the awful bus service to the nearest one in Taunton made life very difficult indeed.


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Aug 2021)

Of course there are respectful and well behaved tourists in the highlands but there are far too many that arent . I wrote the following last year for an anti nc500 group which sums up the 'NC500' experience for many locals

Taking the **** out of uncaring tourist on the NC500....

Maya's Puppets and Straw Dogs Co
proudly present NC500 Action Figures!
Dont know what to get the little ****ards this Yaks mas...then we have the answer for you ! NC500 Action Figures!
Watch'um walk Watch'um talk! Watch'um wind themselves up into a frenzy of 'DOING THE NC500! '

Mr and Mrs UglyEgo with huge MoHo towing a smart car. These characters have no shame! Uncaring about the environment or others, they bring ugliness wherever they go. Watch with glee as your sprog plays 'cheapskate freeloading' 'inconsiderate parking' or crash and burn! -matches supplied

Mr OffRoader and rediculously tented 4 x 4. A splendid detailed action figure wearing stupid mirror shades and a simpering twat expression. Delight as little Johnie vrrrm vrrrms and imitates a destructive wheel spinning drive on the machair!

The Dirty Camper A***hole Convoy. A comprehensive collection of ratty vehicles and an amazing 6 zombie scum action figures-.2 boozing 2 crapping 1 vomiting and 1 OD'ed and dead.. Accessories include realistic turds, garbage and a burning gazebo-matches supplied..

Adventure motorcycle and rider A generally well behaved addition to the set he carries enough equipment to tour Patagonia. With an ear splitting exhaust you cant help but be informed of the loud arrival and departure of a child grown tall. Now watch him death defyingly traverse the Bealach na ba! What a hero!

Mr MidlifeSadTwat and Sportscar
This has gotta be fun....round and round he goes...and round..and round....and he's going nowhere actually. Comes with miniature vanity mirror, viagra bottle and DIY rope noose suicide kit.

By special request an additional action figure has joined our impressive cast of NC500 ers...
Mr Pushumoffacliff the Farmer! He comes ready to go with his bloody great tractor with bale spikes. Specially introduced to 'interact' with all the other NC500 ers! Ramming, upending. impaling great fun for all ages!

*Limited availibility as soon to be replaced with next years Ibiza edition..hopefully...😊

ps i wont be commenting much on NC500 issues as its just too sad/sickening and depresses me for the whole day..


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2021)

Good lord. I forgot to join in the parade this morning I was browsing all over the place

Dark, dull, overcast and quite sh*'te to be honest.

I have my bedding in the washing machine. God knows if I will get it dry though

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2021)

Well. I'm not going to be putting my washing on the line today.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well. I'm not going to be putting my washing on the line today.


Sun is out here now.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sun is out here now.




Grrrrr


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Grrrrr


If you teleport your washing up here I will hang it out for you.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well. I'm not going to be putting my washing on the line today.



My washings on the line, its very cold here and very breezy but its dry, its more like November than August.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> My washings on the line, its very cold here and very breezy but its dry, its more like November than August.


“ Like July in Aberdeen “ as my Glaswegian running coach would often remark…


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2021)

Just watched a streaming of an ex-colleagues husband's funeral service who passed away out in Australia. He was only 51. With restrictions, there was only 9 people there. So sad.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> My parents retired to Minehead many years ago. The first twenty years were brilliant for them, they described it as like being on holiday every day. But in recent years the lack of hospital facilities in Minehead and the awful bus service to the nearest one in Taunton made life very difficult indeed.


The general facilities around the Minehead area are still better than the ones where I currently live.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Meeting up with our friends for lunch in Watchet today.
> Going to explore some of the villages around the Quantocks this morning. Just getting a proper feel for the area, as we are considering moving within a 10 mile radius of Minehead in a couple of years time.
> Ideally, we would like a local stone built character cottage near a village with a pub and a shop. No rush - something will turn up.


I thought you were very happy where you are ?


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2021)

Good morning all.
Raining lightly at the moment and possibly in for a while.
Not much to do today, so more domestics.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good lord. I forgot to join in the parade this morning I was browsing all over the place
> 
> Dark, dull, overcast and quite sh*'te to be honest.
> 
> ...


Well it won't dry very well in the washing machine .
Tumble dryer ???


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> If you teleport your washing up here I will hang it out for you.


How big is your washing line


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2021)

I have the choice of three rotary washing lines, 
but there bloody useless when it rains


----------



## Sterlo (17 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How big is your washing line


It'll need to be big to get Welshie's bloomers on


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2021)

Intended giving the car a run but left it too long so the battery was dead. Luckily there’s a garage just round the corner so a young lad walked round with a portable charger. Took it a 30 mile round trip over to the village I’m from originally and popped in for a coffee with one of dad’s neighbours. Must remember and not leave it so long before using the car again.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2021)

Guess what !
Sundays roast was deemed such a success that I am doing another one today.
Chicken is roasted.
Spuds are roasting.
Veg is ready to steam
Yorkshire puds are ready to go in.
Gravy will be done last thing.
Oh.......wine is chilling


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> This might help a little bit.
> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...aravans-banned-from-stand-by-scottish-ferries


It hopefully means I can get a day trip to Oban with my car for a heart scan next month. I need the car as my walking is not good for more than about 50 yards. 
Up until now it has been impossible and my current trip is based on not when I wanted to travel but when I could get a booking.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2021)

Note that I added yorkshire puds today


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. Absolutely shite weather. Horrid! Another bad night's sleep but I've worked out why. I haven't been drinking enough.......water that is. I usually drink 3 litres a day and I know recently I haven't. When I wake up in the middle of the night I feel very dehydrated.
> 
> Childminding today so I must dash to collect the small one.
> 
> *I'm heading to the Lakes tonight for a couple of days hill training*. I may not check in.


How do you train a hill?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well it won't dry very well in the washing machine .
> Tumble dryer ???
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I only use it if I have to


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2021)

Steak and kidney pie with chips today for us.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Steak and kidney pie with chips today for us.



We had pie and chips yesterday, faggots for us tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Steak and kidney pie with chips today for us.


Home made ??


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2021)

Roasting here. Another warm walk done. PJ’s on now and a cold drink and catch the final stage of the Vuelta.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Home made ??




No. Shop bought


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Aug 2021)

Turned out very pleasant. Walked over to Glencorse Reservoir and along to Balerno through Green Cleugh. Caught bus home. Purple heather, red rowans, green and gold bracken. Nice views of sand martins, stonechats, a wood warbler, and a couple of very lovely dark green fritillaries.


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2021)

Good afternoon all. The microwave has blown up. Lots of noise and sparks coming from the magnetron area. I checked to make sure there was nothing metallic in it, but no. 
I have a chicken roasting in the oven, the spuds are ready to go in soon. I have taken a tip from one of those poncey celebrity cooking programs, and had infused the spuds with some smoked paprika. Some rainbow chard, carrots and a few green beans to accompany them.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Intended giving the car a run but left it too long so the battery was dead. Luckily there’s a garage just round the corner so a young lad walked round with a portable charger. Took it a 30 mile round trip over to the village I’m from originally and popped in for a coffee with one of dad’s neighbours. * Must remember and not leave it so long before using the car again.*



Alternatively, if you have an mains power supply close enough, buy yourself a small battery charger (such as the CTEK) and leave battery uncharge, but insitu, when car is not in use for extended periods. 

Another possibility, particularly if no mains power available nearby, and car is parked outdoors, is a small solar panel (available for about £20-£25) to keep battery topped up.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good afternoon all. The microwave has blown up. Lots of noise and sparks coming from the magnetron area. I checked to make sure there was nothing metallic in it, but no.
> I have a chicken roasting in the oven, the spuds are ready to go in soon. I have taken a tip from one of those poncey celebrity cooking programs, and had infused the spuds with some smoked paprika. Some rainbow chard, carrots and a few green beans to accompany them.



Sounds very impressive, but, it would appear your microwave is not used to such exotic fare


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Home made ??


Your Yorkshurs!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good afternoon all. The microwave has blown up. Lots of noise and sparks coming from the magnetron area. I checked to make sure there was nothing metallic in it, but no.
> I have a chicken roasting in the oven, the spuds are ready to go in soon. I have taken a tip from one of those poncey celebrity cooking programs, and had infused the spuds with some smoked paprika. Some rainbow chard, carrots and a few green beans to accompany them.


Can't go wrong with a bit of paprika.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I thought you were very happy where you are ?


I am. Lived here longer than anywhere else I've ever lived, so it's probably time for a change. Our best friends moving to Minehead has set us thinking that we would like to move a bit closer to them.
With an expected inheritance in the next couple of years, it's made us realise that our dream of a character cottage is within our grasp. Always fancied living on Exmoor, anyway.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Your Yorkshurs!


Home made of course.

Well I had to open the bag myself


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Home made of course.
> 
> *Well I had to open the bag myself*


Done with or without a safety net?


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

Anyone near Colne, on the 15th at approximately 05:22:15.8 UTC+1?


----------



## 12boy (18 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Intended giving the car a run but left it too long so the battery was dead. Luckily there’s a garage just round the corner so a young lad walked round with a portable charger. Took it a 30 mile round trip over to the village I’m from originally and popped in for a coffee with one of dad’s neighbours. Must remember and not leave it so long before using the car again.


I had thought my Previa's battery shot but my mechanic said it wasn't yet, but in 4 years I had only driven 1700 miles. Nieeds to be driven more frequently. My pickup is about the same although my Element and my CRV get more.
Too much medical for a ride today, but there are lots of tasks to be done around here, which I can do so I am free on other days.
Be well and safe.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> I had thought my Previa's battery shot but my mechanic said it wasn't yet, but in 4 years I had only driven 1700 miles. Nieeds to be driven more frequently. My pickup is about the same although my Element and my CRV get more.
> Too much medical for a ride today, but there are lots of tasks to be done around here, which I can do so I am free on other days.
> Be well and safe.


The good thing about a bike, no batteries required.
Continue with your rock harvesting. Sheep herders wagon, not heard how you're doing with that for a while.

Count the stars in the sky at night. 
Watch night fall, without laughing.


----------



## 12boy (18 Aug 2021)

The wagon is functionally done but camping is beyond Mrs 12's scope at this point so using it will have to wait. Once alone I can go on some trips. If they go well it could be healing to work my way from national forest to national forest leavened with Brompton rides along the way. I unloaded most of my rocks preparatory to making a little rock island for thyme plants. When it cools down and garden is done I will work on that. my thought is once you quit doing challenging things you lose the ability to do them fairly quickly.
Be well and safe....


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2021)

It’s a bit windy this morning. It’ll be nice and fresh for a walk. Green bin day.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2021)

Worth watching.
I will never again go swimming with Alligators .....(unless they are on my wheels)
https://news.sky.com/story/amp/utah...a-spunky-alligator-at-reptile-centre-12383500


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, an early start today. I enrolled at a (new for me) gym the other day, and they offered me an induction appointment for 7.45 this morning. Stupidly I agreed, not realising how early 7.45 feels these days ! Oh well, best get on with it and then come back for breakfast


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, its bright and breezy this morning, yoga later.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2021)

Cooeee. A bit brighter here today but that could change at any minute 

The bin men didn't come last week (as they do) so the bins are a tad full here. Should be here tomorrow unless they decide not to bother yet again. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (18 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, a little rain overnight, but the sun has come out. 
After all the usual things to do, a bimble on the bike will be had. To Tesco at Potters Bar. MrsP like Dolce Gusto coffee pods, and nowhere around here has them. A good excuse for a 10 mile round trip. 
I have found on bay of e, a replacement cast iron manhole cover and frame, a slightly different shape but the same size, so just a bit of cleaning out and cementing to be done when it arrives.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Off back home this morning, so will be hitching up in a couple of hours time and towing across Exmoor.
Sun's coming out and it looks like we'll have a spot of decent weather.


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Aug 2021)

Im wondering if my pet Velociraptor has been a good choice...the man at the shop did say they can get be a bit feisty. Anyhow the postperson wont deliver any more and yesterday the neighbours poodle 'Fluffy' has gone missing.....


----------



## Sterlo (18 Aug 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Im wondering if my pet Velociraptor has been a good choice...the man at the shop did say they can get be a bit feisty. Anyhow the postperson wont deliver any more and yesterday the neighbours poodle 'Fluffy' has gone missing.....


Maybe you should lend it to Mo to solve her doggy issues?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Maybe you should lend it to Mo to solve her doggy issues?


Lol...........I have just this minute splashed over two hundred smackers on a pair of Sony wireless headphones which claim to have excellent noise cancelling!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol...........I have just this minute splashed over two hundred smackers on a pair of Sony wireless headphones which claim to have excellent noise cancelling!




Mr WD bought be a pair of Bose wireless headphones for Christmas . They are brilliant. The earpiece is so comfy and they have a great sound


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD bought be a pair of Bose wireless headphones for Christmas . They are brilliant. The earpiece is so comfy and they have a great sound


I've ordered these, but in a nice silver colour. Amazon Prime so they will come tomorrow. 


https://www.techradar.com/uk/reviews/sony-wh-1000xm4-wireless-headphones


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol...........I have just this minute splashed over two hundred smackers on a pair of Sony wireless headphones which claim to have excellent noise cancelling!



I wonder, would they cancel out Mrs @BoldonLad shouting "Will you get off that bl**dy computer and empty the dishwasher"?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've ordered these, but in a nice silver colour. Amazon Prime so they will come tomorrow.
> 
> 
> https://www.techradar.com/uk/reviews/sony-wh-1000xm4-wireless-headphones


They look nice.

These are the ones WD got me. Both are similar to each other I think


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2021)

I was wrong. These are the ones I got. Cheaper than the other ones


----------



## Sterlo (18 Aug 2021)

Not keen on wireless, I went old skool and bought these beauties, look like old WW2 headphones but the sound is amazing.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Not keen on wireless, I went old skool and bought these beauties, look like old WW2 headphones but the sound as amazing.
> View attachment 604826



I hate wires. If I could have everything wireless and no more bloody wires gathering dust I would Love That. 

I want as many built in things IE Freesat etc in the next TV we buy so we don't have to have the same boxes and wires at the back of everything


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I was wrong. These are the ones I got. Cheaper than the other ones
> 
> View attachment 604827


Showing my ignorance but why and when would you use them ??
They look to be an excellent piece of kit and I did look into buying some but.....
I have a good stereo and a good (Robertson) radio.
How would I benefit from them?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Showing my ignorance but why and when would you use them ??
> They look to be an excellent piece of kit and I did look into buying some but.....
> I have a good stereo and a good (Robertson) radio.
> How would I benefit from them?




I use them a lot looking at YouTube videos on various subjects. Mr WD doesn't have to listen to what I am looking at on my tablet. I use them everyday foe YouTube, films and series on my tablet etc.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2021)

I have a good wired pair but, yes they are annoying as you need to always be carrying your phone, iPod or whatever and have wires dangling so better to be able to wander round the house unconnected.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have a good wired pair


I was told you had a good wired pair.
Any chance of a photo


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Aug 2021)

Back from my gym induction, breakfast eaten, contemplating a potter on the bike now. Still feeling the effects of the unaccustomed early start, hopefully will wake up properly later. Funny how you get used to things, not long ago I would have been in w*rk by 7.45 most mornings.


----------



## Sterlo (18 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate wires. If I could have everything wireless and no more bloody wires gathering dust I would Love That.
> 
> I want as many built in things IE Freesat etc in the next TV we buy so we don't have to have the same boxes and wires at the back of everything


Generally, I agree with you on the wires, the back of my hi-fi looks like something from the space shuttle, but I don't think the quality is quite there with wireless just yet, just my opinion though.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was told you had a good wired pair.
> Any chance of a photo




Shut it you


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2021)

I have these they are wireless


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was told you had a good wired pair.
> Any chance of a photo


Sorry to disappoint


----------



## GM (18 Aug 2021)

Morning all... I seem to be addicted to afternoon quiz programs. Apart from the regular ones I watch or record, Countdown, Tipping Point, Pointless and Richard Osman's House of Games. I started watching 'LetterBox' ..... I know I must get out more. 

I've got a pair of Sennheiser noise cancelling headphones. I use them while watching iplayer on my tablet. They're useful when flying, that's not gonna happen for a while but they cut out the aeroplane engine noise.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, a little rain overnight, but the sun has come out.
> After all the usual things to do, a bimble on the bike will be had. To Tesco at Potters Bar. MrsP like Dolce Gusto coffee pods, and nowhere around here has them. A good excuse for a 10 mile round trip.
> I have found on bay of e, a replacement cast iron manhole cover and frame, a slightly different shape but the same size, so just a bit of cleaning out and cementing to be done when it arrives.
> 
> Stay safe everyone


Maybe you could join the The Manhole Cover Appreciation Group., or become a Gridder!


----------



## rustybolts (18 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol...........I have just this minute splashed over two hundred smackers on a pair of Sony wireless headphones which claim to have excellent noise cancelling!


Mo will you let us know if they are good , lots of dogs around me also and am fed up with barking at all hours. Woman moved in next door with dogs galore. I am afraid she has a long lease on the house


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They look nice.
> 
> These are the ones WD got me. Both are similar to each other I think
> 
> View attachment 604824


They're to slowly take over your mind. Alexa dropping subliminal messages whilst you're wearing them. Before you know it, you'll be ordering of that there river.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sorry to disappoint
> 
> 
> View attachment 604834


No.....that is exactly what I meant.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... I seem to be addicted to afternoon quiz programs. Apart from the regular ones I watch or record, Countdown, Tipping Point, Pointless and Richard Osman's House of Games. I started watching 'LetterBox' ..... I know I must get out more.
> 
> I've got a pair of Sennheiser noise cancelling headphones. I use them while watching iplayer on my tablet. They're useful when flying, that's not gonna happen for a while but they cut out the aeroplane engine noise.
> 
> Have a good day folks!


I don't like quizzes very much. I think it goes back to Sunday afternoons when Hughie Green and the like did all those quizzes.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't like quizzes very much. I think it goes back to Sunday afternoons when Hughie Green and the like did all those quizzes.


Double Your Money, 1955?

Meanwhile, in a field somewhere


----------



## GM (18 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't like quizzes very much. I think it goes back to Sunday afternoons when Hughie Green and the like did all those quizzes.




Wow, Hughie Green, that is going back! ... I do pinch a couple of questions for our Wednesday night zoom quiz though!


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

GM said:


> Wow, Hughie Green, that is going back! ... I do pinch a couple of questions for our Wednesday night zoom quiz though!


Well, when opportunity knocks, you'd better be ready for it.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Well, when opportunity knocks, you'd better be ready for it.


Lol. What was the name of his female side kick on the quiz show again. Was it Monica something?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. What was the name of his female side kick on the quiz show again. Was it Monica something?


Monica Rose I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Monica Rose I think.


Yep, that sounds right.


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2021)

GM said:


> Wow, Hughie Green, that is going back! ... I do pinch a couple of questions for our Wednesday night zoom quiz though!



Don't forget Michael Miles.


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2021)

A good yoga class this morning, Peters class is a little bit more exercise class than yoga class but its a very good workout, I've stretched muscles this morning that haven't been stretched for ages.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2021)

Nearly lunchtime for me. Bought a couple of rolls for a change from bread when I popped into the supermarket earlier so a roll with egg mayo and a cuppa soon.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nearly lunchtime for me. Bought a couple of rolls for a change from bread when I popped into the supermarket earlier so a roll with egg mayo and a cuppa soon.


We had banana butties for brunch. Later we have left overs from yesterdays roast dinner.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. What was the name of his female side kick on the quiz show again. Was it Monica something?




Monica. A real dizzy girl


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Don't forget Michael Miles.


OMG I forgot about him. Take the money or open the box


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2021)

We are having pork casserole cooked in the slow cooker. Should be ready i a couple of hours or more


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Aug 2021)

We are taking the grand-daughter to Speke Hall because she needs time away from younger brothers - and she had shown a lot of interest in History recently
She is amazed that her birthday is the same as Queen Elizabeth the First's!!!

So just finished lunch - I got some mackerel fillets from Tesco yesterday - they were wonderful!


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2021)

I'm baking a


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've ordered these, but in a nice silver colour. Amazon Prime so they will come tomorrow.
> 
> 
> https://www.techradar.com/uk/reviews/sony-wh-1000xm4-wireless-headphones


https://www.theguardian.com/technol...view-bose-beating-noise-cancelling-headphones

I’ve found Samuel Gibbs reviews to be quite accurate and informative.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG I forgot about him. Take the money or open the box


One or the other, take your pick, you can't have both.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm baking a
> View attachment 604856


Who've you seen headed your way?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Aug 2021)

The new helmet has arrived - previous on had started to fall apart for some unknown reason

and, before any arguments start, YES a helmet is essential - it makes my wife happy and stops her worrying and that is all I need to know!


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> The new helmet has arrived - previous on had started to fall apart for some unknown reason
> 
> and, before any arguments start, YES a helmet is essential - it makes my wife happy and stops her worrying and that is all I need to know!


Can also be useful in the kitchen.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Who've you seen headed your way?


No one it's all for me


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Don't forget Michael Miles.


Isn't he dead?


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Isn't he dead?



I believe so.


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Isn't he dead?



Not been with us since 1971.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I believe so.


Are you sure about that?
Wasn't it 1972?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...view-bose-beating-noise-cancelling-headphones
> 
> I’ve found Samuel Gibbs reviews to be quite accurate and informative.


Thanks. They review well


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Aug 2021)

Been out for a potter, very pleasant indeed, albeit a bit windy. Nearly ran over a couple of young stoats who appeared to be chasing each other across the road. At least I think they were young stoats because they were weasel size but with a black tip to their tail, so I don’t think they were weasels. I heard one squeak as I rode past, not sure if it was at me or his pal


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG I forgot about him. Take the money or open the box


OPEN THE BOX !!!!


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Are you sure about that?
> Wasn't it 1972?




Wikipedia says 17/2/1971.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm baking a
> View attachment 604856


Mr NNs..... 2 more quick questions.
1. That flour.....it is French Bread flour, yes?
2. Is it white ? (I assume it is.......in which case it should rise well)
Ohh....a 3rd one
In your opinion, can I follow my normal wholemeal recipe but with a 50/50 split?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> One or the other, take your pick, you can't have both.


Why ??


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Aug 2021)

and in other news, we have taken delivery of a donkey, that is to say a rather splendid painting of one. Done by the super talented wife of MrsF’s cousin.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mr NNs..... 2 more quick questions.
> 1. That flour.....it is French Bread flour, yes?
> 2. Is it white ? (I assume it is.......in which case it should rise well)
> Ohh....a 3rd one
> In your opinion, can I follow my normal wholemeal recipe but with a 50/50 split?


Yes French Bread Flour
White
I use a French recipe with the 50/50.....why it works for me, but it takes 3hours 50 minutes  there seems to be a lot of "proving" with it.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2021)

Just when you think of having a sleep the bloody gardeners turn up


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Wikipedia says 17/2/1971.


Does it?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> [Helmets] Can also be useful in the kitchen.


And in Devon cottages...

Which reminds me, I must buy a _bump cap_ before my next visit to chez sis! I had a quick look for a suitable one when I discovered that such things exist, but the '_one-size-fits-all_' sizing of the ones I looked at didn't include _my _biggish head size (61 cm)!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yes French Bread Flour
> White
> I use a French recipe with the 50/50.....why it works for me, but it takes 3hours 50 minutes  there seems to be a lot of "proving" with it.


.my machine is a Panasonic and recipe book doesn't shown anything like that.
I will improvise and cross my fingers.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just when you think of having a sleep the bloody gardeners turn up


Go in the garden in the nude.
That will frighten them off, then you can have a kip 
No need to thank me.


----------



## gavroche (18 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just when you think of having a sleep the bloody gardeners turn up


What, at 2.30 pm? Save your sleep for later on tonight, when it is proper sleeping time.


----------



## GM (18 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Are you sure about that?
> Wasn't it 1972?




Yes, BOING!!!


----------



## GM (18 Aug 2021)

Just done a trip to the recycle dump, feet up with a cuppa to watch Tipping Point.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> .my machine is a Panasonic and recipe book doesn't shown anything like that.
> I will improvise and cross my fingers.


From Panasonic


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> What, at 2.30 pm? Save your sleep for later on tonight, when it is proper sleeping time.


Sleeping is like going to the loo, when you got to go........


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2021)

GM said:


> Yes, BOING!!!



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Miles


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2021)

From my Facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Sleeping is like going to the loo, when you got to go........


Whereas, insomnia is like constipation - when you got to go... you _can't_!


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Whereas, insomnia is like constipation - when you got to go... you _can't_!



Just take a pair of tyre levers with you to speed thing up a bit.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Just take a pair of tyre levers with you to speed thing up a bit.


It might help with constipation, but I'm not sure that juggling tyre levers would help me sleep! 

I have actually felt tired at night a couple of times recently and so have turned the TV off before 02:00, gone to bed, and have stopped solving crosswords and playing puzzle games by 02:30. Trouble is, then I wake up again a couple of hours later... 

It was about 04:15 when I got off last night (this morning!) but I still woke up a couple of times before my alarm.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> And in Devon cottages...
> 
> Which reminds me, I must buy a _bump cap_ before my next visit to chez sis! I had a quick look for a suitable one when I discovered that such things exist, but the '_one-size-fits-all_' sizing of the ones I looked at didn't include _my _biggish head size (61 cm)!


£20 on clearance, ARCO Bradford.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Why ??


Because !!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> £20 on clearance, ARCO Bradford.


I just found my old cycle helmet. It is probably a bit big to wear around the house, but I might give that a go next time that I go down there. If I left it there, it would save me carting a helmet back and forth for my Devon cycling holidays.

If not suitable indoors, there is a Screwfix store in Exeter where I could buy a bump cap.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just found my old cycle helmet. It is probably a bit big to wear around the house, but I might give that a go next time that I go down there. If I left it there, it would save me carting a helmet back and forth for my Devon cycling holidays.
> 
> If not suitable indoors, there is a Screwfix store in Exeter where I could buy a bump cap.


And the one time you forget to wear it, you'll hit a beam.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> And the one time you forget to wear it, you'll hit a beam.


Well, I was doing that several times a day when I was there last time so I reckon it wouldn't take me long to get into the habit!

I think those impacts concussed me - I have had a 'fuzzy head' on and off since I came back. Mind you, the insomnia definitely doesn't help either...


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I was doing that several times a day when I was there last time so I reckon it wouldn't take me long to get into the habit!
> 
> I think those impacts concussed me - I have had a 'fuzzy head' on and off since I came back. Mind you, the insomnia definitely doesn't help either...


Could be the change of air as well.


----------



## gavroche (18 Aug 2021)

I have finished my training for the tour de Mon on Sunday with a 26 miles ride earlier on, and half of it against a strong wind on the way back on my Specialized Roubaix . I am taking the Cube Peloton as some of the slopes are 13% so I will need the 30/32 it has as opposed to 34/32 on the Trek and Roubaix.
I may do a short flat ride on Friday or I may not. Going to Holyhead on Saturday to collect my number and bag of goodies between 2 and 6 pm and check the Cube over.
Keeping an eye on the weather every day now and it doesn't look too bad so far.
Will I do it again next year? I honestly don't know as I am not getting any younger. This will be my third Tour de Mon.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> ...... I have had a 'fuzzy head' on and off since I came back......


That's the Devon cider.....


----------



## Sterlo (18 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> I have finished my training for the tour de Mon on Sunday with a 26 miles ride earlier on, and half of it against a strong wind on the way back on my Specialized Roubaix . I am taking the Cube Peloton as some of the slopes are 13% so I will need the 30/32 it has as opposed to 34/32 on the Trek and Roubaix.
> I may do a short flat ride on Friday or I may not. Going to Holyhead on Saturday to collect my number and bag of goodies between 2 and 6 pm and check the Cube over.
> Keeping an eye on the weather every day now and it doesn't look too bad so far.
> Will I do it again next year? I honestly don't know as I am not getting any younger. This will be my third Tour de Mon.


Got to be honest, I'd never heard of it before so just Googled it. I never realised Anglesey was that big, never having been. Good luck on Sunday, which route are you doing?


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> And in Devon cottages...
> 
> Which reminds me, I must buy a _bump cap_ before my next visit to chez sis! I had a quick look for a suitable one when I discovered that such things exist, but the '_one-size-fits-all_' sizing of the ones I looked at didn't include _my _biggish head size (61 cm)!


Colin as an alternative to a bump cap , why not try knee pads .
(edit) screwfix have Knee pads £15.99 so cheaper than a bump cap .


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Colin as an alternative to a bump cap , why not try knee pads .
> (edit) screwfix have Knee pads £15.99 so cheaper than a bump cap .


Ha ha.

My head is much bigger than a knee!

I have seen bump caps advertised for about £6 so I might try one of them. The problem with buying one mail order though is that '_one size fits all_' only applies to the '_all_' that they fit... 

Some of the more expensive cap ads give proper sizes - 55-63 cm, that kind of thing.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> That's the Devon cider.....


Unfortunately, 9 years too late for me - I haven't drunk a drop of alcohol since getting riddled with blood clots in summer 2012!

I used to like a glass of cider now and then, so I would have definitely been seeing off a few of them on my Devon trips if I were still a drinker.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> My head is much bigger than a knee!


I thought you could spend your Devon break shuffling round the cottage on your knees


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> My head is much bigger than a knee!
> 
> ...


I'd need one for a 255/8" head.


----------



## gavroche (18 Aug 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Got to be honest, I'd never heard of it before so just Googled it. I never realised Anglesey was that big, never having been. Good luck on Sunday, which route are you doing?


I am doing the Bach tour which is 46 miles. Long enough for me and it includes a 1 mile TT at RAF valley . It is very well organised and Anglesey is very lumpy so you need to pace yourself. The course goes past my daughter's house but she will be working on Sunday. 
This sportive is very popular with over a thousand participants. It is quite fascinating to see all the cars driving on Anglesey early morning on Sunday. Most have bikes on them or inside them . 
After the event, we usually go for a pub meal.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2021)

Having a couple of days riding in the Lakes. Today we tackled The Struggle a 3 mile climb with a gain of 1300 feet. It's a goodie, much better to climb than I expected. The last 50 metres are horrific, despite what all the books say etc. it ramps to 25% 

Very pleased with today. 70 miles, 6550 feet and 12.4mph avg. I've got the Fred Whitton in four weeks. If I can take that form in to the Fred I'll get a respectable time.

🤔


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I thought you could spend your Devon break shuffling round the cottage on your knees


Ah, I'm slow today - yes, that would work!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2021)

Mind you, then I'd have another problem - having a Border Terrier licking my face!


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Mind you, then I'd have another problem - having a Border Terrier licking my face!


Which would hurt the most?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Which would hurt the most?


That is an example of a _*false dichotomy*_!


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That is an example of a _*false dichotomy*_!


What's your other options?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2021)

Morning. It’s very gloomy out there. I think I can see the rain approaching over the hills but will go for a walk soon.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Got to be honest, I'd never heard of it before so just Googled it. I never realised Anglesey was that big, never having been. Good luck on Sunday, which route are you doing?



We've been to the unfinished castle at Beaumaris, by car not by bike, we didn't explore any further but yes it was bigger than we expected.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks, Carers were early this morning, ringing the doorbell at six,  We were both still asleep, which is unusual. , our regular carer is on holiday and now they've decided our carers need to be double crewed, they phoned me yesterday saying my Good Lady is getting to much for one, so two of them in this morning.


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2021)

Good morning all. 
A bit gloomy outside. 
After along walk with the dog I have an appointment with the optician for a two yearly eye test at 10.30. 
Then meeting with the escape committee, our member from Western Australia is back. He managed to to get out of Aus for his son's wedding a few weeks back. He has been a bit cautious about going out and about before the wedding incase he went down with the dreaded virus. But now the wedding is done and dusted we can now meet up in person. 

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2021)

Good morning all retirees .
We are going to a large farm shop this morning. 
1. Its called The Hollies.
2. Its on the south side of Warrington so is 
a pain to get to.
3. Its stupidly expensive
On the plus side.......
1. It stocks the French bread flour as
recommended by Mr NumbNuts.
2. Its a trip out for MrsD as it is wheelchair
friendly .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, a bright and sunny start here.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2021)

Morning to all you reprebates. Dull and indeed yucky here again. Oh well, the summer was nice while we had it.

Bin day today. Let's hope they actually empty the bins today as they didn't last week. It's a bit like a lottery here where the bin men (can i still say bin MEN) are concerned 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Yodel attempted to deliver a parcel 3 times whilst we were away, and now I've got to make a 40 mile round trip to their depot to pick it up!


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning to all you reprebates. Dull and indeed yucky here again. Oh well, the summer was nice while we had it.
> 
> Bin day today. Let's hope they actually empty the bins today as they didn't last week. It's a bit like a lottery here where the bin men (can i still say bin MEN) are concerned
> 
> Stay safe peeps.


Oh the the excitement, the anticipation. Please let us know if you’re bins are emptied


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2021)

Made it round my walk dry but the drizzly stuff has come on now. Weetabix finished so time for a cuppa. The first of many I think. New headphones are coming by mail rather than Amazon's delivery van so they will be here soon and I can have a play with all the settings and keep myself amused for a while.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh the the excitement, the anticipation. Please let us know if you’re bins are emptied


I will. I bet you can't wait to hear


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I will. I bet you can't wait to hear


We could run a sweep to see who guesses the closest to what time they will appear. I will have 11.20


----------



## Sterlo (19 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> We could run a sweep to see who guesses the closest to what time they will appear. I will have 11.20


I'm all a quiver, I'll go for 10:52. What's the prize, a pair of Welshie's old bloomers?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2021)

You are all wrong. Breaking news just in from our intrepid reporter. The bins were emptied at 9.05 am. Woohooo


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning to all you reprebates. Dull and indeed yucky here again. Oh well, the summer was nice while we had it.
> 
> Bin day today. Let's hope they actually empty the bins today as they didn't last week. It's a bit like a lottery here where the bin men (can i still say bin MEN) are concerned
> 
> Stay safe peeps.






If I can say man hole cover you can say bin men That will probably get us both banned


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2021)

Had my first ride for two weeks Just a fifteen miler Head wind made it hard .Miserable 12.3 mphJ

Couldn’t work up any enthusiasm for cycling until Mrs p was discharged from hospital.She is improving daily I do have to keep her in check a s she sometimes forgets she has to build up her activities slowly over a sis week period

She’s having the staples removed on Monday She has that many down the centre of her body it looks like a goth fashion statement


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Had my first ride for two weeks Just a fifteen miler Head wind made it hard .Miserable 12.3 mphJ
> 
> Couldn’t work up any enthusiasm for cycling until Mrs p was discharged from hospital.She is improving daily I do have to keep her in check a s she sometimes forgets she has to build up her activities slowly over a sis week period
> 
> She’s having the staples removed on Monday She has that many down the centre of her body it looks like a goth fashion statement



Its nice to hear that she's getting better.


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You are all wrong. Breaking news just in from our intrepid reporter. The bins were emptied at 9.05 am. Woohooo


I was going to guess that time, but I was out with the dog.
Surely, if the people emptying the bins are men, then they are Binmen. If they are of the female persuasion, then who knows.


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Its nice to hear that she's getting better.


 

Many thanks I hope you and your good lady are coping OK


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Many thanks I hope you and your good lady are coping OK



Yes we're coping OK.


----------



## Chief Broom (19 Aug 2021)

Morning folks its cool with a gentle breeze here in Brora. I do like this time of year slipping into autumn it can be achingly beautiful. Im glad the wind has dropped i havent the strength [yet] to combat 10/15mph headwinds and not being a masochist i try to keep a reasonable balance of grin and grimace on by ambles  Making progress though! A hill i had to dismount on has gone from 1st gear to 2nd and going up it tuther day a group of fit n fast riders coming down warned each other of my presence by shouting "rider ahead" or was it " newbie super hero ahead"? hee hee i favour the latter!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2021)

New headphones arrived. Currently listening to Pink! Not my usual listening but it came up as something to listen to to experience the full sound effect and it is pretty impressive. Seem comfy too. I've not got it that loud but can barely hear my fingers clicking on the keyboard when typing so the noise cancelling seem good too. You can adjust volume and tracks by swiping your finger on the right ear phone. God knows how they do all these things! Oh, and if you temporarily want to hear something you just place your hand on the back of the speaker and it reduces the volume right down so you can hear.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> I was going to guess that time, but I was out with the dog.
> Surely, if the people emptying the bins are men, then they are Binmen. If they are of the female persuasion, then who knows.




Some woke (whatever that is ) and gender minded persons might take umbridge


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Aug 2021)

Well I was wondering if I could get a short ride in before it started raining

so now it has started raining


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Some woke (whatever that is ) and gender minded persons might take umbridge


I'm totally out of touch with all the modern terms. Still don't even really know what woke means. Half the country seems to be full of a bunch of snowflakes! Every friggin tv programme these days seems to have warnings at the start and help lines at the end. Even the Yorkshire Vet has a warning that there may be scenes of animal surgery that you might find disturbing........well don't watch the feckin thing then!


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Some woke (whatever that is ) and gender minded persons might take umbridge


Umbridge ? , isn’t that a fictional village in a long running radio soap.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm totally out of touch with all the modern terms. Still don't even really know what woke means. Half the country seems to be full of a bunch of snowflakes! Every friggin tv programme these days seems to have warnings at the start and help lines at the end. Even the Yorkshire Vet has a warning that there may be scenes of animal surgery that you might find disturbing........well don't watch the feckin thing then!




I think woke means people that are offended by everyone and everything no matter what it is just because they can.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Umbridge ? , isn’t that a fictional village in a long running radio soap.




Close


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Aug 2021)

OK not as exciting as headphones, the Postman ( yes it is a postman) has just delivered.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> We could run a sweep to see who guesses the closest to what time they will appear. I will have 11.20


Collection time or the time she notices that they've been emptied?

14:40 is my choice.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> If I can say man hole cover you can say bin men That will probably get us both banned


Rubbish Operative or Waste Operative, which given they're not actually operating it is plain misleading.


----------



## Sterlo (19 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Some woke (whatever that is ) and gender minded persons might take umbridge


Oo 'ark at her, getting down with the street lingo!


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Umbridge ? , isn’t that a fictional village in a long running radio soap.


I give you Umbridge.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Aug 2021)

Have been to the gym again. The nice young lady instructor there took me through lots of exercises to help with my knees, my efforts to put them into practice were all very shaky. I very much doubt whether I’ve remembered even half of what she told me. But I will give them a go, hopefully I will get the hang of them eventually.
It’s now gone grey and my thoughts of going out on my bike later have petered out. A lazy day I think for the rest of today


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Rubbish Operative or Waste Operative, which given they're not actually operating it is plain misleading.


Our waste removal technician has been and our bin has been emptied


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Our waste removal technician has been and our bin has been emptied


What's technical about emptying a bin though.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2021)

Well our planned visit to the farm shop failed miserably .
MrsD was feeling quite weak and it started raining..........I did not fancy pushing a wheelchair around in that.
So, I got a few bits and bobs done instead.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's technical about emptying a bin though.


We are not just anybody here you know. We don't allow just any old bin persons in our close......they all wear suits and ties.


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2021)

Opticians visited, eyes checked and no difference in the prescription. So , as the inserts in my cycling specs are 5 years out of date I have ordered new lenses for them.
The grass has now been cut ahead of the weekends rain that is forecast, and I am now readying myself to go the pub.


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think woke means people that are offended by everyone and everything no matter what it is just because they can.



It simply means means you not a small minded racist . Am quite happy to be called woke because I went to the trouble of finding what it really means . It’s not difficult 😀😀


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We are not just anybody here you know. We don't allow just any old bin persons in our close......they all wear suits and ties.


Tie is a health hazard, it could get trapped.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Tie is a health hazard, it could get trapped.


Ahhhh that would account for the screams I hear this morning and the big red splodge on the road


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It might help with constipation, but I'm not sure that juggling tyre levers would help me sleep!
> 
> I have actually felt tired at night a couple of times recently and so have turned the TV off before 02:00, gone to bed, and have stopped solving crosswords and playing puzzle games by 02:30. Trouble is, then I wake up again a couple of hours later...
> 
> It was about 04:15 when I got off last night (this morning!) but I still woke up a couple of times before my alarm.


If I’m having a bad spell then it feels as though sleeping makes me tired if that makes sense?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> If I’m having a bad spell then it feels as though sleeping makes me tired if that makes sense?


It does to me. I would say that I feel more tired most days when I wake up than I did before I went to sleep!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> If I’m having a bad spell then it feels as though sleeping makes me tired if that makes sense?


I rarely actually feel sleepy. I just go to bed at night because you are supposed to.  Tossed and turned most of last night and nearly got up at 3 but resisted and eventually got an hour or so.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhhh that would account for the screams I hear this morning and the big red splodge on the road


You cleared it up after them?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You cleared it up after them?


Not part of my job description


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not part of my job description


Bloody jobsworth!


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It does to me. I would say that I feel more tired most days when I wake up than I did before I went to sleep!


Yes, that is quite often the case. After I've been moving around for a bit it usually gets a lot better. Some days I have what I call " Marathon legs " , the leg fatigue you get the morning after running a Marathon. I'm really very fortunate in that many years of endurance racing and training have made the psychological aspect of fatigue quite familiar, and that familiarity has enabled me to accommodate it more readily.


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Its nice to hear that she's getting better.




Many thanks


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> It simply means means you not a small minded racist . Am quite happy to be called woke because I went to the trouble of finding what it really means . It’s not difficult 😀😀




I can't be arsed and I don't really care either. I think my interpretation is better


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2021)

I knew if we waited long enough it would happen and it didn't take long. 

Sausage sandwiches for us today.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2021)

Change of plan. The sausages are in the freezer so it's bacon and egg sarnies instead


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2021)

My wool has arrived. Now I have to make something


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My wool has arrived. Now I have to make something


A sheep?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2021)

@welsh dragon I forgot to ask.......
How was,your pork casserole ?
Did you put the spuds in with it or do them separate ?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Aug 2021)

Apparently it takes 3 sheep to make a jumper
Amazing really - I didn't even know sheep could knit!!!


Is that my coat - how kind


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not part of my job description


No excuse.
Did you at least report the spillage?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon I forgot to ask.......
> How was,your pork casserole ?
> Did you put the spuds in with it or do them separate ?




It was yummy. We had chips with it in the end.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2021)

Youngest grandsons are here with they're dog. A sheep dog. Now all we need are the sheep


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> No excuse.
> Did you at least report the spillage?


Too busy for trivialities such a squished bin persons


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Youngest grandsons are here with they're dog. A sheep dog. Now all we need are the sheep
> 
> View attachment 605005


Wasn't someone knitting one???


----------



## Sterlo (19 Aug 2021)

Can you people start responding in order please.
#82016 - Classic: "Did you report the spillage"
#82017 - Welsh Dragon: "It was yummy"
Turned my stomach till I realised they didn't follow on.


----------



## gavroche (19 Aug 2021)

Still no sign of Drago then?


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Too busy for trivialities such a squished bin persons


Well, if in the days to come you find yourself leaving red footprints behind, you can only blame yourself.
Just don't have anything sharp on you.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Can you people start responding in order please.
> #82016 - Classic: "Did you report the spillage"
> #82017 - Welsh Dragon: "It was yummy"
> Turned my stomach till I realised they didn't follow on.


Don't blame me!


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> Still no sign of Drago then?


Nope - last posted anywhere on 30th July.
Calling @Drago


----------



## numbnuts (19 Aug 2021)

> Hi and welcome to Virgin Media if you live in the SO52 area due to maintenance you will not have broadband or television until 3pm


 do I get a refund for the six hours it was off


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> do I get a refund for the six hours it was off


I think that the short answer is... *NO*! 



Virgin Media t&c said:


> *Credit for a delayed repair following loss of service to a fixed line or broadband service*
> 
> 8. Subject to paragraph 35 (exclusions) Virgin Media will credit a customer if:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2021)

Another walk done. Wondered what a couple were looking at at the side of the path and turned out to be 5 baby hedgehogs. Not sure they should really be out and about during the day. Hope they are ok and mum wasn’t far away.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning to all you reprebates. Dull and indeed yucky here again. Oh well, the summer was nice while we had it.
> 
> Bin day today. Let's hope they actually empty the bins today as they didn't last week. It's a bit like a lottery here where the bin men (*can i still say bin MEN)* are concerned
> 
> Stay safe peeps.



Definitely, if you are criticising them


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> do I get a refund for the six hours it was off



Can't speak for Virgin Media, but, on the one occasion the O2/Tesco Mobile Network was down, for 24 hours, they gave a refund of a days rental, without being asked, which I thought was rather good.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Aug 2021)

When our Virgin Broadband and TV was off I Was told by a very insistent 'manager' that they had no way of any kid whatsoever of producing a refund in any situation at all - unless it was at least 48 hours and then it was automatic
funny organisation where the Chielf Exec cannot authorise a payment to a customer in some circumstances
but there you go

Customer Service at VM has really gone down since I started with them some years ago!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> When our Virgin Broadband and TV was off I Was told by a very insistent 'manager' that they had no way of any kid whatsoever of producing a refund in any situation at all - unless it was at least 48 hours and then it was automatic
> funny organisation where the Chielf Exec cannot authorise a payment to a customer in some circumstances
> but there you go
> 
> Customer Service at VM has really gone down since I started with them some years ago!




Customers don't matter anymore. They don't care


----------



## numbnuts (19 Aug 2021)

For when you are really bored 


View: https://youtu.be/Tpk4q_Zo2ws


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't be arsed and I don't really care either. I think my interpretation is better



Tbh there was no need to post this as I think most of us already know your views on this type of thing from your past posts 😂😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Customers don't matter anymore. They don't care



Not sure companies have ever cared about customers ever . Think about all the food adulteration that happened in Victorian England .Profit is always king 😀😀


----------



## numbnuts (19 Aug 2021)

This is more like it Southampton IOW Ferry loading and unloading
The good news is I emailed them and my trike still goes for free, I see a trip coming up when the kids go back to school


View: https://youtu.be/DwFJkPAc7TI


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2021)

Theres a large industrial park not far from us, Prologis Park, at the moment theres a massive fire there, local gossip says a firework factory has gone up, all I can see out the back door is a massive column of smoke rising in the air and I can hear a lot of crackling and banging.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> This is more like it Southampton IOW Ferry loading and unloading
> The good news is I emailed them and my trike still goes for free, I see a trip coming up when the kids go back to school
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/DwFJkPAc7TI



It does raise the question of _"why a recording of a live camera?"_ though.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Theres a large industrial park not far from us, Prologis Park, at the moment theres a massive fire there, local gossip says a firework factory has gone up, all I can see out the back door is a massive column of smoke rising in the air and I can hear a lot of crackling and banging.


No-one injured hopefully.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> No-one injured hopefully.



I don't know any details yet, but hope not.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

_"A spokesman also revealed that it is at a business called Ram Enterprise on Central Boulevard."_

https://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/local-news/live-firefighters-tackle-huge-blaze-21355630


----------



## numbnuts (19 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> It does raise the question of _"why a recording of a live camera?"_ though.


There seems to be a lot of new "live camera's" on youtube that have just started up....why I don't know, maybe it's for security


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2021)

Looks like I might be having a go at fixing someone's hifi!

I haven't done much electronics since graduating in 1986; ironic, since it was an electronics degree! (I got into software instead.)

I used to do this sort of thing as a teenager when technology was both simpler _and _more expensive (relative to income), so it was well worth fixing kit back then. These days most people would just buy a replacement when their system eventually packs up.

This is an old system, but Denon was always considered a pretty good brand so it is worth having a go. Always good to avoid more stuff going to the recycling centre. I have a vague idea what might be wrong with the amp and am curious to see if I am right. If I _AM_, then the repair should be quite simple. 

I don't have any circuit diagrams for the amp though, nor much of my old test equipment or spare parts. If I can't fix the thing quite quickly, then the only other realistic option is to ask a mate up the hill who still works in electronics. He might be able to sort it out.


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Theres a large industrial park not far from us, Prologis Park, at the moment theres a massive fire there, *local gossip says a firework factory has gone up*, all I can see out the back door is a massive column of smoke rising in the air and I can hear a lot of crackling and banging.


Are you at your back door, going "Oooh!..........Aaahh!"


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Customers don't matter anymore. They don't care




Our garden waste bin was curtailed for two weeks Had an email to say I would be credited for the two weeks lost By delaying payment renewal date Pleasantly surprised


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Are you at your back door, going "Oooh!..........Aaahh!"



No.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2021)

G'day Cobbers.
A quick hello before I go out.
Got to be at the aunty's shortly after 0800 (long story).
Next off to Morrisons as they stock some things MrsD wants PLUS they have those trolleys that you can link to the wheelchair. This will be a 1st for me so will be erhh uhmm interesting ?


----------



## shep (20 Aug 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Tbh there was no need to post this as I think most of us already know your views on this type of thing from your past posts 😂😀


No different to you posting your "small minded racists" comment. 😂😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Looks like I might be having a go at fixing someone's hifi!
> 
> I haven't done much electronics since graduating in 1986; ironic, since it was an electronics degree! (I got into software instead.)
> 
> ...


Dodgy electrolytic capacitors?


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Are you at your back door, going "Oooh!..........Aaahh!"


…Cantona


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2021)

Hello. I'm home. It's a bit dull and grey outside but looks like the sun will break through. Hope so as today is a walking day. We're heading to a loop we've walked before at Foulridge - pronunciation competition there for you folks.

Yesterday's ride in the Lakes was interesting and curtailed. We started by climbing Honister. I don't know how. The toughest climb I can recall other than Wrynose. It kicks off with an almost vertical 25%, no warm up, just wham, straight up. On Wednesday I'd been concerned about braking, awful squealing under full load, and this became worse on Thursday. The drop off Honister starts at 25% and I just about held the bike back. As the incline reduces there's an S bend over a bridge. I overcooked the approach, couldn't scrub enough speed so dived into the inside of the exit bend to avoid being thrown too wide - front wheel just nudged the raised kerb as I came out!  Sweaty moment!!!! I was impressed by my rapid decision making and action!

In fact I'm pleased it happened as I now know what to avoid when hundreds of riders are descending on the Fred.

Then we had no choice but to climb and descend Newlands. At the bottom of Newlands it should be a left up Winlater and then back over Honister from the opposite side. We had to stop as I couldn't risk a braking issue coming off those two.

Went home to my LBS. Checked the rotors, mine are 160s when new and the minimum recommended by the manufacturer is 150 after use and wear. My front is 140, rear 145. New rotors today.

It never occurred to me rotors could wear out


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks,  Carers are here, a more civilized time than yesterday, the fire yesterday was in a distribution warehouse containing a lot of aerosols.


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2021)

Good morning from a drizzly Barnet. 
I have the highlight of the day between 10 and 11 when Sainsbury's will be delivering. 
Dog walking before then , then a catch up on yesterday's stage of the Vuelta.
I should be able to get out on the bike later for a ride also.
Another busy day in paradise.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Can you people start responding in order please.
> #82016 - Classic: "Did you report the spillage"
> #82017 - Welsh Dragon: "It was yummy"
> Turned my stomach till I realised they didn't follow on.




Come on. Keep up at the back for heaven's sake


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Tbh there was no need to post this as I think most of us already know your views on this type of thing from your past posts 😂😀



I am known for being a shy wallflower


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2021)

Morning crappy hampers. Warm but damp (ish). Friday today and we may well have fish today.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Yay!......it's......er.......Fish Pasty Friday. 



dave r said:


> ......the fire yesterday was in a distribution warehouse containing a lot of aerosols.


That's no way to describe the workers.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, a misty start here.


----------



## Sterlo (20 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay!......it's......er.......Fish Pasty Friday.
> 
> ...


Rats, you beat me to it, there are a few on some other forums on here as well, not like you lovely peeps on this thread.


----------



## gavroche (20 Aug 2021)

Salut. Looks sunny outside so I will go for a short easy ride today to keep the legs warmed up for Sunday. 
The bad news is ,on the other hand, that the grass needs cutting again after the rain we had, you can see it growing. 
Every night, I watch a home made You tube video called " The vadrouilleurs for reveurs" ( That is the actual title) .
It is made by a family with 4 children who live in caravans in a field, outside the man's parent's house. They make their living by converting vehicles into camper vans. So far, they have converted a minibus, an artic lorry and they are doing a full bus at the moment. They used to run a hotel restaurant in their previous life but decided one day to give it all up. They are based in Normandy when converting vehicles. 
They use each vehicle to travel all over Europe, then sell it and do another one. 
The children are self educated and it seems to work well.
If you understand French, you may find it interesting. They are doing a video every day in August and then revert back to one a week afterwards.


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks,  Carers are here, a more civilized time than yesterday, the fire yesterday was in a distribution warehouse containing a lot of aerosols.
> 
> View attachment 605119


Warehouse containing what ? ............... Puts glasses on , oh aerosols .


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2021)

Morning. Bit murky and gloomy here but I forced myself out for a short trundle and got back before the school run starts. I will have a walk before lunch then might watch some of the Vuelta as I think it's mountains today. Better watch it since I have paid for Eurosport, although I find the coverage and commentating pretty crap compared with ITV 4.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Aug 2021)

The bin men have come, nothing else to report 
Oh nearly forgot, the nice lady from down stairs has left  I wonder who or what will get her flat


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2021)

Its official..... I have a little willy.
In fact I have 12 of them.
We were in Morrisons, looking for veggie sausages and the assistant (who is vegetarian) recommended these called "Little Willies".
MrsD reckons that whatever they are called they are bigger than mine .
That woman knows how to hurt


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Its official..... I gave a little willy.
> In fact I have 12 of them.
> We were in Morrisons, looking for veggie sausages and the assistant (who is vegetarian) recommended these called "Little Willies".
> MrsD reckons that whatever they are called they are bigger than mine .
> That woman knows how to hurt




Oops. And some say I am harsh.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2021)

Walk done. Still overcast but quite warm. I’ve stuck the cycling on but not sure how much attention I will pay. It’s not exciting me the same as Le Tour for some reason.


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Walk done. Still overcast but quite warm. I’ve stuck the cycling on but not sure how much attention I will pay. It’s not exciting me the same as Le Tour for some reason.


Same here, I do watch it, but this years edition in particular doesn't have the same level of excitement and interest that the Tour or the Giro has.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2021)

It's really warm and muggy here as well. We may well be in for a thunderstorm I think.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Walk done. Still overcast but quite warm. I’ve stuck the cycling on but not sure how much attention I will pay. It’s not exciting me the same as Le Tour for some reason.


I tried watching it yesterday but, as you say, it didn't excite me so I switched off.
I am looking forward to certain stages of the UK Tour.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Dodgy electrolytic capacitors?


That's what I am thinking... The owner of the amp said that it was working perfectly one day but when she switched it on next day there was no longer any sound from either of the speakers. The headphone output still works. I reckon there might be an anti-thump relay connecting the speakers to the output from the amp, with the headphones being fed from before the relay. A dodgy capacitor in a timing circuit for the relay could prevent the relay working? Unfortunately, she can't remember if there used to be a delay before the amp started working, followed by a click, then music. There is no click now.

She rang me back last night to say that she has borrowed a pretty decent Bluetooth speaker so the immediate problem of having no music to listen to has been solved. I suggested that she should drop the amp off next time she is over here and I will see if I can sort it out then.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Foulridge - pronunciation competition there for you folks


I had always assumed that it was the obvious, but knowing how the locals call nearby Barnoldswick "_Barlick_" makes me suspect that it is something odd like "_Foolidge_"/"_Fooledge_"? 



PaulSB said:


> On Wednesday I'd been concerned about braking, awful squealing under full load, and this became worse on Thursday.
> ...
> 
> Went home to my LBS. Checked the rotors, mine are 160s when new and the minimum recommended by the manufacturer is 150 after use and wear. My front is 140, rear 145. New rotors today.
> ...


What do those numbers mean? Normally, when talking about disks those would be the diameters but you must be talking about thickness? What units are those - something weird like 'thou'?

Incidentally, I had awfully inefficient, dangerous, and noisy disk brakes on the used bike I bought for Devon. I cleaned the rotors and carefully adjusted the brakes as shown how by a helpful YouTube video and they are great now. (They squeal when wet, but still work.)


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2021)

I just looked it up... Those disk rotor numbers must be thicknesses of 1.60, 1.50, 1.40 and 1.45 mm?


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2021)

Blazing hot when we set off down to the village for a pint, or two.
I checked four different weather forecasts for the area before we set out - all saying bright and warm with a chance of rain at 3pm.
Went out wearing shorts, T shirt and sandals.
It started raining at 1pm!
Got home looking like two drowned rats!
Feckin' weather forecasters!
I'd put 'em all against the wall.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2021)

Wow. I have been on CC for 8 years. Well according to this I have anyway


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I have been on CC for 8 years. Well according to this I have anyway
> 
> View attachment 605147


I’m sure I got a notification of something a few days ago too. 


Yep, 9 years on the 10th.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2021)

Don’t think I can watch this cycling any longer. The filming is crap and seems to just constantly jump about from long distance helicopter shots and views of the mountains and only brief close ups of the riders, plus the commentary is just rambling and boring. 

Think I’ll have a little siesta instead.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I have been on CC for 8 years. Well according to this I have anyway
> 
> View attachment 605147



You must have been VERY young when you joined


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t think I can watch this cycling any longer. The filming is crap and seems to just constantly jump about from long distance helicopter shots and views of the mountains and only brief close ups of the riders, plus the commentary is just rambling and boring.
> 
> Think I’ll have a little siesta instead.



I've already had a Siesta, sat on the settee with a sandwich, a cuppa and the paper, I managed to get through the sandwich, cuppa and half the paper before slipping into the land of nod.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m sure I got a notification of something a few days ago too.
> 
> 
> Yep, 9 years on the 10th.



14 years here for me.


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2021)

9 Jul 2007, so just over 14 years of life i won't get back on this forum


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> 9 Jul 2007, so just over 14 years of life i won't get back on this forum


One month before me!


----------



## 12boy (20 Aug 2021)

The garbage collectors had bin men but now they be wimmen, too.
Wasn't Mrs Umbridge annunpleasant Harry Potter character?
Windier than the hubs of hell today.
Yesterday was interesting...finished my digit therapy, visited a vascular doc for varicose veins, took the dog to the vet for a check on her bad paw, went to the grocery store and did a little weight routine. My insurance will not pay to have the varicose veins unless I wear a compression sock for 30 days so that is what I will do. Doesn't feel bad.
Mrs 12's steroid meds have pepped her up and she is eating a lot more. The plural fluid compressing her left lung won't get better until the chemo prevails on the cancer causing the fluid, but the doc is hopeful that a few months will see an improvement. Good news about Mrs Pawl, though.
Be well and safe.


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> The garbage collectors had bin men but now they be wimmen, too.
> Wasn't Mrs Umbridge annunpleasant Harry Potter character?
> Windier than the hubs of hell today.
> Yesterday was interesting...finished my digit therapy, visited a vascular doc for varicose veins, took the dog to the vet for a check on her bad paw, went to the grocery store and did a little weight routine. My insurance will not pay to have the varicose veins unless I wear a compression sock for 30 days so that is what I will do. Doesn't feel bad.
> ...







Hope things improve for you and Mrs 12


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> You must have been VERY young when you joined




Extremely


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I have been on CC for 8 years. Well according to this I have anyway
> 
> View attachment 605147





I joined in July 2010
Doesn’t time fly when you’re enjoying yourself


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> You must have been VERY young when you joined


Oi....I am the creep around here


----------



## numbnuts (20 Aug 2021)

13 years, 4 months, 25 days


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Aug 2021)

Back from a 56 mile loop into East Lothian with MrsF, the longest she’s done for a while. Weather started very sunny, clouded over after lunch but not cold. Had picnic lunch in the park in the village of Athelstaneford, named after the famous English King. Also claimed to be where the Saltire 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 first appeared in the sky prior to battle, prompting its adoption as the national flag.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2021)

141,240 hours 2 minutes for me.


----------



## gavroche (20 Aug 2021)

@Drago , just a message for you if you read this. I wasn't aware of what you were going through at the time so I think I owe you an apology for saying you may be sulking. 
I hope you will come back when the time is right for you. Take care my friend.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2021)

July 11th 2007 here. Don't think I've been sent any badges. 😭


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> July 11th 2007 here. Don't think I've been sent any badges. 😭


You’ve got loads of trophies!


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> July 11th 2007 here. Don't think I've been sent any badges. 😭


Must have been a quiet night on the 10th July. You joined the day after me and you're 331, I'm 299.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You’ve got loads of trophies!
> 
> View attachment 605175


That one at the foot of the picture is a dodgy one, "Keep Doing It".
Keep doing what?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> @Drago , just a message for you if you read this. I wasn't aware of what you were going through at the time so I think I owe you an apology for saying you may be sulking.
> I hope you will come back when the time is right for you. Take care my friend.


Do you know something I don't re Mr Drago ?


----------



## gavroche (20 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Do you know something I don't re Mr Drago ?


Look into the pet thread. He had to put his dog to sleep so very stressful time for him, understandably.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> Look into the pet thread. He had to put his dog to sleep so very stressful time for him, understandably.


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/r-i-p-lemmy-07-07-13-19-08-21.278630/

Very sad - sympathy to him and his


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/r-i-p-lemmy-07-07-13-19-08-21.278630/
> 
> Very sad - sympathy to him and his


As you say.....very sad.
Also one reason we have never had a dog (or cat).


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2021)

Good morning people,murky this morning with lots of liquid sunshine in the forecast,  the carers were early this morning, and my dud hip is complaining.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, damp here.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2021)

Good morning. It's wet! So what's happening? Not much in all honesty. There's some housework to do as I was away last week and the house needs catching up.

Rovers are playing the Baggies today. This could be great..........or we will get stuffed. I've no idea which.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2021)

Morning. It's been raining since 5 am here and it's going to he raining all day, so a slobbing day is on store for me.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Aug 2021)

Spotted in today’s tv schedule





 A Morningside in Leicester ? Jings !


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2021)

Morning. A muggy and overcast walk done but escaped with only the very faintest drizzle.

Porridge time now.


----------



## mikeIow (21 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Spotted in today’s tv schedule
> View attachment 605267
> 
> A Morningside in Leicester ? Jings !



Yes indeed!!
The tournament was last 2004 …not sure why is stopped….but here we are, with a big my town that nobody knows about 🤣
Have to say: even though the format is clearly not like more normal snooker titles….we had a fabulous day out watching on Thursday.

Early bargain £7.50 all day tickets (full price £15)….where else could we have paid that and seen Higgins, Trump, Selby, Carter, Bingham, Doherty and a whole bunch of new players complete matches over just 12 hours?
12 or 13 games…I know it isn’t really comparable, but Crucible tickets we’ve had for early rounds have been around £50-70 for a session with 8 frames of snooker!
Very relaxed seating - the place was perhaps only ⅓rd full, snookers best kept secret this year. 

went with pals, & had gaps between sessions for a nice cafe lunch in town, then a couple of hours for a walk up the Melton Road for a delicious Cafe Delhi early dinner before the evening session.

Mr & Mrs Selby were enjoying drinks with pals in the small bar area as we left: he was very happy to have photos with him, very relaxed, a genuinely nice fella 🍻

It isn’t snooker as we know it: Selby barely got a look-in with Carter on the form he was in, unlike the Crucible where you can lose a session 4-0 but still be in it…..but fun nonetheless!

I hope they keep it in Leicester…worked well, even if it is an odd venue for it 😎👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Aug 2021)

mikeIow said:


> Yes indeed!!
> The tournament was last 2004 …not sure why is stopped….but here we are, with a big my town that nobody knows about 🤣
> Have to say: even though the format is clearly not like more normal snooker titles….we had a fabulous day out watching on Thursday.
> 
> ...


But is there really a Morningside in Leicester ? And what’s it like ?


----------



## mikeIow (21 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> But is there really a Morningside in Leicester ? And what’s it like ?


Aaaahhh…Edinburgh: sorry, that sound was the whoosh of the parrot over my head….
Sports Hall sponsored by https://morningsidepharm.com/about/founder 👍


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2021)

Whos a good boy then 
Tidied the house
Washed the dishes
Put a loaf of bread on to bake
Got 1st load of washing in
Been to Aldi for some veg plus some drinks (Liverpool live on tv later)


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2021)

Anyway.......
Someone on here, t'other day, mentioned the speed of the staff at Aldi checkouts.
So........
This morning I asked the question and.... ...
The answer is yes......from when they they start to process your items they are timed for the whole transaction.

I wonder if they take into account those dosy pillocks that wait till its all done before deciding to look fore their credit card/purse. That really does annoy me.


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Spotted in today’s tv schedule
> View attachment 605267
> 
> A Morningside in Leicester ? Jings !



Never heard of it


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway.......
> Someone on here, t'other day, mentioned the speed of the staff at Aldi checkouts.
> So........
> This morning I asked the question and.... ...
> ...





I remember the early days of Aldi Cash payment only Check out personal had prices committed to memory No automatic price readers or whatever there called


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> I remember the early days of Aldi Cash payment only Check out personal had prices committed to memory No automatic price readers or whatever there called


Yes, those checkout girls (don't recall males back then) were amazing.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> .......
> I wonder if they take into account *those dosy pillocks that wait till its all done before deciding to look fore their credit card/purse. That really does annoy me.*



+1


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2021)

Used to be the same on the busses. Worked all day, huge queues to get on the bus. Your tired, hot or cold and just want to get home. Then some numpty waits until they were on the bus to decide to get they're money out only to find after rummaging around that they don't have enough or don't have the right change. Really got on my bits did that


----------



## dodgy (21 Aug 2021)

Also people who drive knowing that on the way is (say) the Mersey Tunnel, they rock up and then go "now is a good time to get my wallet out of my jacket on the back seat and get the right money for the toll". So easy to get the change ready as we get in the car, it's no bloody surprise that on your route is a toll.
Idiots.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2021)

Good lord. We are in danger of turning into the old moaners thread


----------



## gavroche (21 Aug 2021)

Hello everyone. the bad news is: it is raining today.  The good news is: it will not rain tomorrow.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks,
Attended our much delayed running club annual dinner last night. A chance to catch up with friends and have a drink or several 🍺🍺
Not used to such “late” nights, and finishing with a couple of large G+T’s has made me rather vague this morning. 
Stay safe folks 👍🌻


----------



## mikeIow (21 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Never heard of it


See above - it isn't an area, it's the Sports Arena name, sponsored by.....


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Attended our much delayed running club annual dinner last night. A chance to catch up with friends and have a drink or several 🍺🍺
> Not used to such “late” nights, and finishing with a couple of large G+T’s has made me rather vague this morning.
> Stay safe folks 👍🌻


Strange how we differ.
I would always have g&t BEFORE the meal etc. Finish the night with a Cognac.
Anyway......glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2021)

Bread now cooling.
This one is with Hovis granary flour.
Not been able to get the French bread flour yet.
I have thick cut ham from the deli plus lots of salad type things


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Strange how we differ.
> I would always have g&t BEFORE the meal etc. Finish the night with a Cognac.
> Anyway......glad you enjoyed it.


Had a couple of Pints of " Horizon " before and during the meal ( 70's theme, Prawn cocktail starters / chicken and Chips / Eton mess / profiteroles etc ) I had Melon, Veggie Lasagne followed by black forest gateau made by one of our friends. I felt I'd had enough to drink but then a friend came back from the bar and plonked a large G+T in front of me and I thought ' Oh, go on then... "


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Aug 2021)

Have been to the gym, just to get back into it. Followed by a trip to my LBS to collect my Croix de Fer, in for its annual service, swapping it for my Raleigh with a cable broken in the innards of the shifter. He seemed confident that he could sort it.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> Hello everyone. the bad news is: it is raining today.  The good news is: it will not rain tomorrow.


They forecast rain all day here.
The sun is out. 
They've forecast sunny tomorrow......I'll take my rain jacket.


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2021)

mikeIow said:


> See above - it isn't an area, it's the Sports Arena name, sponsored by.....




Just had a look on Google Riders basketball stadium is close by or is it the same venue?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2021)

It's been raining all day here. . No chance of any sun form us today.

I am knitting


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2021)

Visited three co ops one Nissa And a general store in search of LeeksIs there a shortage?
MrsP missed them off the Tesco home deliveries 🚚


----------



## GM (21 Aug 2021)

G'day y'all...Found some off cuts of oak work tops in the shed, so I knocked up half a dozen of these chopping boards this morning before the rain stopped play. Ideal for Christmas presents. you've got to think ahead! ....


----------



## 12boy (21 Aug 2021)

When I am behind someone who is dithering about what they want at the counter, is unready to pay at checkout, or even (the horror) is paying by check and then entering it in their checkbook, texting when the light changes or any other heinous delay, I try to remember I am retired and to not start pissing my pants cause I have to wait. Why let this make me grumpier? Then I hit them. (Just kidding)
The air is clear and it is chilly for August but pretty good for October. I will go for a little spin, archery for a bit, grab some
meats at the grocery and enjoy a lovely fall day in late August. And curse anyone who delays my progress, those buttheads! 
It will be 32C again in a day or two.
I feel sad for Drago losing his pooch. Mine will be 17 Saturday next and she is slowly fading, weaker, sleeping more and showing signs of doggy dementia. Even if Mrs 12 is around, if I am not around she has taken to howling softly to express her grief. Gotta enjoy her now while I can.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2021)

Glad I didn't bother trying another walk. Raining heavily now. I might do a jigsaw on the pc.


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad I didn't bother trying another walk. Raining heavily now. I might do a jigsaw on the pc.





I’m confused I am easily confused It must be a very small jigsaw or I have got it completely wrong😝😝😝


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> I’m confused I am easily confused It must be a very small jigsaw or I have got it completely wrong😝😝😝


It was 300 pieces.  That's about all the eyes can cope with now even on the iMac screen.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad I didn't bother trying another walk. Raining heavily now. I might do a jigsaw on the pc.


Mrs Tenkaykev admitted defeat when attempting a Marmite jigsaw.


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2021)

Its been a damp day in Coventry, I got the ironing done this morning, this afternoon I've been on a trip down memory lane, theres a drawer in our big unit in the back of our lounge, its my personal drawer and every so often I give it a clear it out, ditch anything thats no longer needed, I didn't get rid of much this afternoon but it was fun rediscovering things from the past.


----------



## mikeIow (21 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Just had a look on Google Riders basketball stadium is close by or is it the same venue?



It is indeed where the Riders play. 
We've played volleyball there too.....& curiously enough, Bill Bailey did a gig there a couple of years back. "Welcome to this glorious.....shed", he said when he came on, peering around the sports hall 

_(satellite delay due to going with a pal to watch Stoke beat Forest....a cracking goal, right in front of us....a damp afternoon, but pie and a couple of beers & oatcakes to get us through)_


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Aug 2021)

This afternoon was spent watching the last few k of the Vuelta on Eurosport followed by the shinty on BBC Alba. Brilliant game 😍


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2021)

mikeIow said:


> It is indeed where the Riders play.
> We've played volleyball there too.....& curiously enough, Bill Bailey did a gig there a couple of years back. "Welcome to this glorious.....shed", he said when he came on, peering around the sports hall
> 
> _(satellite delay due to going with a pal to watch Stoke beat Forest....a cracking goal, right in front of us....a damp afternoon, but pie and a couple of beers & oatcakes to get us through)_





Staffordshire Oat cakes Mrs p is a stokie introduced this Leicestershire lad to Oat cakes.Mrs p sister always brings us a load when she visits😍😍


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway.......
> Someone on here, t'other day, mentioned the speed of the staff at Aldi checkouts.
> So........
> This morning I asked the question and.... ...
> ...


Or the pillocks who don't know the ALDI rules. You don't pack at the check out! This isn't Waitrose. 

Now my football team has lost today. We were denied two clear penalties by a blind linesman. I mean I could see they were penalties and he was closer than me!!!!!! Should have been 3-2. 

Trying to decide if I should ride tomorrow or not? No enthusiasm at the moment but I ought to get out. 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2021)

You may gather I'm a bit pissed off after today's footie. 😄😄😄


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It was 300 pieces.  That's about all the eyes can cope with now even on the iMac screen.





Inwas going to buy a jigsaw during lockdown but when I looked at the box it 5 to 6 years.I thought stuff that for a game of marbles. Probably have cocked my toes by then


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev admitted defeat when attempting a Marmite jigsaw.





Oh she didn’t try spreading it on toast


----------



## numbnuts (21 Aug 2021)

Morning afternoon evening


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2021)

Caught up on the episodes of Professor T that I had missed. Just the final part live tomorrow night. I’ve enjoyed it. Another new crime drama starting next Sunday with Suranne Jones which sounds promising too.


----------



## mikeIow (21 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Caught up on the episodes of Professor T that I had missed. Just the final part live tomorrow night. I’ve enjoyed it. Another new crime drama starting next Sunday with Suranne Jones which sounds promising too.


Prof T is interesting, eh! 
I hadn’t spotted it is made by the makers of a Belgium series - 39 episodes there! May try to look it up sometime…


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> @Drago , just a message for you if you read this. I wasn't aware of what you were going through at the time so I think I owe you an apology for saying you may be sulking.
> I hope you will come back when the time is right for you. Take care my friend.


Don't sweat it...although I wasn't aware that I had anything cc related to sulk about!

I was nursing my dying dog, checking on him throughout the day and night. No tv, internet, best I managed was reading a book or magazine while he slept with his head in my lap.

His abdomen started to swell and the vet advised the tumour was bleeding and filling it with blood, leaving him anaemic and struggling to breathe. That's when I made the decision to end his pain and send him to Rainbow Bridge. 

I'm still grieving, but now have more time and can start resuming my normal routine, albeit without any dog walking.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You may gather I'm a bit pissed off after today's footie. 😄😄😄


Never, not been to Aldi as well?


----------



## GM (21 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Don't sweat it...although I wasn't aware that I had anything cc related to sulk about!
> 
> I was nursing my dying dog, checking on him throughout the day and night. No tv, internet, best I managed was reading a book or magazine while he slept with his head in my lap.
> 
> ...



Really sorry to hear about your dog Lemmy. Just remember the good times. Take care


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2021)

The good news is, if there can be any, that Mrs D is a prolific smartphone photographer and we have 560 hi res photos and videos of him, so we habe plenty to reminisce over. All now duly backed up multiple times, with a final USB stick and another copy on disc in the fire safe.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2021)

Hello world 🌍. I'm not sure how long I'll manage today. I may have to join the 0300 hours thread. Tired but can't sleep.

So, it's wet out but not raining. I've decided against riding today. Lots of stuff to do including bedding in new rotors and pads on the Cervelo and setting up the saddle on the Kinesis - both involving short rides. Cycle club admin. Housework, ironing, beans to pick and freeze etc.

Nackered thinking about it which hopefully will send me to sleep later. 🤞


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks,
Granddaughter is taking part in her first junior parkrun this morning. She celebrated her fourth birthday last week and as that’s the lower age limit she’ll be one of the youngest. I took a quick look at last weeks event and see that the first across the line was a girl with a time of eight minutes for the 2k route 😮
We’re cycling down on the Brommies and I’ll take the new child seat so she can go for a ride with us if she wants ( she was a bit nervous about it last time)
Sun is out and coffee is brewed.
Stay safe folks 🌻☀️🏃‍♂️🚴☕️


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2021)

Morning. Another gloomy, drizzly start but warm. I dozed off again and managed to stay in bed until just after 6.30 which is excellent for me these days. Off for a walk after my cuppa.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You may gather I'm a bit pissed off after today's footie. 😄😄😄


Whereas I, on the other hand 
Harvey elliot played the full 90 minutes and was excellent.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2021)

Morning all.
Very gray and drizzling here. Another tv/sports day beckons.
@Drago .....nice to see you back. I can't/wont comment on the loss of your friend as we have never had a dog so cannot understand the pain people go through.
@Mo1959 nice to see you slept till 0630. Isn't it a nice feeling.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, welcome back @Drago, a better morning today, we have sun, carers here at a decent time again, my Good lady is unimpressed, one of them was a fella, we're both trying to figure out why they decided that we need the carers double crewed now.


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2021)




----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2021)

From my memories on facebook this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, damp and grey here. 
Welcome back @Drago, you have my best wishes.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2021)

I thought PaulSB said he was ironing his beans. Bloomin heck. Must actually read what I am looking at. 

Morning fellow dossers. Looks like today might be a decent day once the mist dissipates. Wow a big word from me. 

I watched that new series on Amazon yesterday 'Nine perfect strangers'. A bit odd but intriguing (yet another big word) at the same time.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Beach walk with the little furry git first thing, then Sunday lunch booked at the Crown. 
Cropped a few carrots yesterday, and I must say that I'm chuffed with how well they've turned out this year (I planted a different variety).
Will be planting the same variety for next year.


----------



## pawl (22 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Don't sweat it...although I wasn't aware that I had anything cc related to sulk about!
> 
> I was nursing my dying dog, checking on him throughout the day and night. No tv, internet, best I managed was reading a book or magazine while he slept with his head in my lap.
> 
> ...






Sorry about your dog Good to see you back


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2021)

Highway to Hell. @dave r. Excellent. Pinched that and it'll be on my FB soon. 😂

So. Couple of disgusting cupboards cleaned out. Fridge cleaned. Washing done and dried. General tidying done. Club admin next. Hoovering after that provided Mrs P is awake. 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> View attachment 605409


As the Pharisees would have said....."oh sh*t, look out, he's come back again"


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning fellow dossers. Looks like today might be a decent day once the mist dissipates. Wow a big word from me.
> 
> Stay safe peeps.


WoW isn't actually that big a word


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Aug 2021)

Watching the shinty on telly yesterday prompted another pang of longing for the Highlands. Perhaps one day we’ll find the confidence to move up there, in the meantime we’ll just have to make do with holiday stays. But perhaps one day.


----------



## Drago (22 Aug 2021)

Well, my place oop north is now in the wifes name, and is now being sold to the tenant. I'll be 150k richer when its done.


----------



## Chief Broom (22 Aug 2021)

Morning folks  I really enjoyed my ride yesterday [18m] my legs arent complaining as much and im finding the view from the saddle is excellent for observing wildlife and the changing season. Those big green dragonflies were zipping about and one hit my hat! the Rowan berries are ripening and soon there will be big flocks of red wings and fieldfares. I surprise deer a lot by my silent approach and a couple of weeks ago i almost ran over a weasel as it ran across the road! Due to the NC500 many locals arent travelling [by car] as its not the pleasure it once was but cycling local is enjoyable and theres lots to explore.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2021)

Who used to watch this? It used to be a favourite of my Dad, it came on just after he got home from work and just before the news.

It's over 55 years since The Magic Roundabout first aired.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Who used to watch this? It used to be a favourite of my Dad, it came on just after he got home from work and just before the news.
> 
> It's over 55 years since The Magic Roundabout first aired.
> 
> View attachment 605430


Yep. Zebedee, Dougal, Brian, Florence, Ermentrude.


----------



## Chief Broom (22 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Who used to watch this? It used to be a favourite of my Dad, it came on just after he got home from work and just before the news.
> 
> It's over 55 years since The Magic Roundabout first aired.
> 
> View attachment 605430


Oh dear i must be a million years old!  ive now advanced to watching SpongeBob Squarepants!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2021)

Oh, I forgot, was there not a Dillon too. Think he was the rabbit?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2021)

Ooh. The magic roundabout with dougal and Zebedee.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, I forgot, was there not a Dillon too. Think he was the rabbit?



Yes, Dillon the rabbit, the character that always seemed stoned and on a different planet to the others.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2021)

I'm watching it on YouTube just now. It's still brilliant. Lol


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2021)

our lad text me about half an hour ago, they might be late or not come to see us at all today, apparently everyone's still asleep.


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2021)

Good morning all fellow wheezers.
After a rainy start to the day, the sun has come out.
MrsP is out to lunch with some friends, so i might take the advantage of this and call in at the Mitre for a pint or two on the way home.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Whereas I, on the other hand
> Harvey elliot played the full 90 minutes and was excellent.


He managed to play a full game!!
That's unbelievable in this day and age. Will he need an extended rest and recovery period to help him get over what he's paid to do?


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> WoW isn't actually that big a word


T'were early though, give her that much.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, Dillon the rabbit, the character that always seemed stoned and on a different planet to the others.


Dougal, addicted to "sugar cubes", and hyperactive all the time.
Ementrude, munching on poppies.
Zebedee, always with a spring in his step, unable to stay still.


----------



## GM (22 Aug 2021)

Morning all...Seeing as it was a bit damp first thing this morning I decided to do a 73 minute spin from Stryn to Oldedalen in Norway, absolutely beautiful, 
View: https://youtu.be/W3M_FkgqEvU
. Another one to put on the list of must do's.

Looks like it's going to be mostly a wet day so I've got a little plumbing job to do in the bathroom, just change the basin pop-up to a swivel type.


----------



## GM (22 Aug 2021)

@Paulus are you allowed to take your bike into The Mitre? It would make a nice half way stop when doing the Hertfordshire lanes.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2021)

Nice over on Broadsands this morning.


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2021)

GM said:


> @Paulus are you allowed to take your bike into The Mitre? It would make a nice half way stop when doing the Hertfordshire lanes.


I have taken my bike into the Mitre, out the back in the garden area before. There has been a change of Landlord recently so I will ask the "duty manager" today what their policy is and get back to you.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Watching the shinty on telly yesterday prompted another pang of longing for the Highlands. Perhaps one day we’ll find the confidence to move up there, in the meantime we’ll just have to make do with holiday stays. But perhaps one day.


Mrs Tenkaykev and I might be applying for political asylum up there in a few years time. Just need to wait a few years for the independence vote and rejoining the EU😉


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, Dillon the rabbit, the character that always seemed stoned and on a different planet to the others.





classic33 said:


> Dougal, addicted to "sugar cubes", and hyperactive all the time.
> Ementrude, munching on poppies.
> Zebedee, always with a spring in his step, unable to stay still.


I was just thinking that _The Magic Roundabout_ seemed to be about a bunch of surreal stoned characters and was probably created by a bunch of surreal stoned characters!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Dougal, addicted to "sugar cubes", and hyperactive all the time.
> Ementrude, munching on poppies.
> Zebedee, always with a spring in his step, unable to stay still.


And wasn’t Dougal a play on de Gaulle ? Allegedly there was some sort of subliminal political satire about it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev and I might be applying for political asylum up there in a few years time. Just need to wait a few years for the independence vote and rejoining the EU😉


It’s asylum from midges and other assorted biting beasties that I need !


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Aug 2021)

Back from a murky wander, a loop through Braidburn Valley and Mortonhall. Very muggy. Started to brighten just as I got home.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from a murky wander, a loop through Braidburn Valley and Mortonhall. Very muggy. Started to brighten just as I got home.


I don’t mind a dry heat, but this humidity doesn’t agree with me. Barometer has jumped up and I think we are in for another decent settled spell.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It’s asylum from midges and other assorted biting beasties that I need !


I’m fortunate in that most beasties find me repellent, but I’ve seen a few YouTube clips and it looks dreadful! One chap was testing various midge repellent remedies and he was crawling with them😮
( I did once convince a friends wife that my immunity to being bitten was down to my vegetarianism, as being vegetarian/ vegan instilled an “ aura” that insects were attuned to ) 😁


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Whereas I, on the other hand
> Harvey elliot played the full 90 minutes and was excellent.


Good. Pleased for him as he seems a decent lad. I only saw snatches of him playing for Rovers but I could see the ability.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2021)

Sunday lunch at the Crown was OK.





Beer was a bit iffy though.

Dropped into the Black Horse on the way back for a decent pint.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2021)

I have just been playing about on the excellent *Trainsplit* site, as suggested by @PaulSB a couple of weeks ago...

I was looking then at fares from Todmorden and Hebden Bridge to Exeter St Davids. I had already identified a saving of £12 by travelling from Todmorden rather than Hebden Bridge (roughly £98 vs £110). At the time, at short notice, there could have been a further saving of about £4 by using Trainsplit. I have just been looking at what would be possible with Advance booking. I usually prefer not to limit myself to specific trains but the savings are significant, so I might do that in future...






That's pretty good!

I stand by what I said about the fragmented UK rail system though... How does buying that ridiculous combination of tickets instead of one return ticket (to sit in the same seats on the same trains!) make any sense?


----------



## 12boy (22 Aug 2021)

Drago, sorry for your loss, but not for the 7 great years he was your best bud.
Too windy here today to enjoy riding and fortunately there are other things to do. Only watering today will be my soaker system for the garden and some hand watering because it is too windy for sprinklers as well. 
Rode this yesterday for a change of pace, and it was fun. Very twitchy compared to the Brompty, with its tiny wheelbase, but it has a wide gear range and climbs hills like a little goat.
Be well and safe.


----------



## Chief Broom (22 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It’s asylum from midges and other assorted biting beasties that I need !


Jungle formulae works a treat, dont know how toxic it is to the user though cuz if you put it on your face and get some on your lips your lips go numb.....When the midges are really bad i think i can live with numb lips!


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was just thinking that _The Magic Roundabout_ seemed to be about a bunch of surreal stoned characters and was probably created by a bunch of surreal stoned characters!



I always reckoned they were on LSD when they wrote that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have just been playing about on the excellent *Trainsplit* site, as suggested by @PaulSB a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> I was looking then at fares from Todmorden and Hebden Bridge to Exeter St Davids. I had already identified a saving of £12 by travelling from Todmorden rather than Hebden Bridge (roughly £98 vs £110). At the time, at short notice, there could have been a further saving of about £4 by using Trainsplit. I have just been looking at what would be possible with Advance booking. I usually prefer not to limit myself to specific trains but the savings are significant, so I might do that in future...
> 
> ...



It is crazy. The amount of government subsidy to the rail network has tripled since privatisation and fares are 20% higher than in 1995 in real terms after allowing for inflation. Governments in Germany, the Netherlands and France are shareholders in the companies and parent companies running around a dozen UK rail franchises. The profits they take out help subsidise rail travel in those countries. ( source, fullfact.org, an independent, fact checking charity set up by a cross party group whose board includes representatives of different political parties and viewpoints. )


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2021)

I should point out that I am not prepared to make multiple connections to save money on rail journeys - too much stress involved in that. The separate tickets I showed above would be for one local train and one long distance train each way and that is the minimum that I need for the journey. I wouldn't even have to change seats on the trains from Leeds -> Exeter & Exeter -> Leeds.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It is crazy. The amount of government subsidy to the rail network has tripled since privatisation and fares are 20% higher than in 1995 in real terms after allowing for inflation. Governments in Germany, the Netherlands and France are shareholders in the companies and parent companies running around a dozen UK rail franchises. The profits they take out help subsidise rail travel in those countries. ( source, fullfact.org, an independent, fact checking charity set up by a cross party group whose board includes representatives of different political parties and viewpoints. )



Indeed. What intrigues me is, how come Germany, Netherlands, France have (effectively) Nationalised industries which not only run their own rail systems well, but, also, buy into ours, whilst we had, British Rail, who could not even run our rail system. Perhaps, we have something to learn from our European cousins?


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I always reckoned they were on LSD when they wrote that.


OK - own up.......how do you know what LSD is like?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> OK - own up.......how do you know what LSD is like?


We all had it at the time...





... the show was first broadcast pre-Decimalisation!


----------



## numbnuts (22 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning afternoon evening


Same as yesterday


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We all had it at the time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In case @12boy didn't _quite _get that one - _*LSD*_!


----------



## 12boy (22 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It is crazy. The amount of government subsidy to the rail network has tripled since privatisation and fares are 20% higher than in 1995 in real terms after allowing for inflation. Governments in Germany, the Netherlands and France are shareholders in the companies and parent companies running around a dozen UK rail franchises. The profits they take out help subsidise rail travel in those countries. ( source, fullfact.org, an independent, fact checking charity set up by a cross party group whose board includes representatives of different political parties and viewpoints. )
> I wish we had a passenger system. There is Amtrak and many major cities have a subway system but nothing like yours. If I could hop on a train here in Casper one evening and wake up in Albuquerque the next morning (about 800 miles) that would be bitchin.


----------



## 12boy (22 Aug 2021)

ColinJ, I am familiar with LSD. I'd pay money not to take it now. I need whatever IQ and grasp I have on sanity, and the only psychoactive ingestion I go for is caffeine. Just can't give that up and I don't think I need to. Having said that, I am not opposed to others having a drink or three or banging the ganj, as long as nobody gets hurt. Not so tolerant of meth and opiods, though. Sermon over.


----------



## gavroche (22 Aug 2021)

Good evening. Had a good day today with the Tour de Mon and pleased to report I did the 1 mile TT in 2'19 which is my best so far. The 46 miles was covered in 3h12 at 14.4mph average so very happy with that too. This is my 3rd TdMon and my best so far so I must be getting younger as I get older.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was just thinking that _The Magic Roundabout_ seemed to be about a bunch of surreal stoned characters and was probably created by a bunch of surreal stoned characters!


A copy of the original French version, with new names.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Sunday lunch at the Crown was OK.
> View attachment 605465
> 
> Beer was a bit iffy though.
> ...


A quick pint! I'm seeing double, and I've not touched a drop.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2021)

Mrs Tenkaykev had her Sunday email from our veg box supplier. Tells you what’s going to be in the box and gives you the opportunity to swap / change stuff. They also supply organic bread flour and it’s often cheaper than the supermarkets. In sure and certain proof that there is a ( insert deity of choice ) Today’s email is offering to deliver beer! To the doorstep! On a Tuesday morning! Needless to say there’ll be the clink of glass early Tuesday morning, and it wont be the milkman 🍺🍺😎😎


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We all had it at the time...


have to say I have never tried any sort of drug* .....never smoked either. 
*apart from prescribed.
I have nothing against marijuana etc and I was close to it while going through my cancer treatment but never tried it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> have to say I have never tried any sort of drug* .....never smoked either.
> *apart from prescribed.
> I have nothing against marijuana etc and I was close to it while going through my cancer treatment but never tried it.


There’s newish “ Care UK “ retirement / care home just a few roads away from me. It’s on one of my cycling/ running routes and from time to time I’m aware of the smell of Moroccan woodbines as I’m passing by. When you think about the age of the residents it’s unsurprising as they’d have been young adults in the 60s and 70’s.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We all had it at the time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats very clever pounds, shilling and pence.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> OK - own up.......how do you know what LSD is like?



No personal experience, but from what friends have said. I also heard of people saying they micro dosed it, about a quarter of what was the normal dose, to get some of the effects but not all.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> No personal experience, but from what friends have said. I also heard of people saying they micro dosed it, about a quarter of what was the normal dose, to get some of the effects but not all.


Is that like taking 1/4 of a viagra so you don't pee on your shoes ?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> ColinJ, I am familiar with LSD. I'd pay money not to take it now.


I'm not sure that you followed my link...? 

Our currency was '_LSD_' at the time that The Magic Roundabout was being broadcast here so when I said that we were 'all on LSD' I meant that we were still using pounds, shillings and pence!


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is that like taking 1/4 of a viagra so you don't pee on your shoes ?



No


----------



## numbnuts (23 Aug 2021)




----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2021)

Good morning people, a bit murky this morning but forecast for sunny later, carers early this morning, two ladies this time, and they were very good. Washings on, beds to change later and down the club tonight.


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2021)

I have risen!

And today I will be servicing my car.


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A gloomy start to the day here in Hertfordshire. 
The washing machine is on with a white wash, hopefully it will dry during the day on the line.
After the usual dog walk, a bike ride will be had🚲
MissP is calling round after work, so I am going to cook a cottage pie for dinner. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2021)

Morning all .
Looks to be a nice day.
A good kip was enjoyed. Bed early, woke at 0430 for a pee then slept again till 0615.
I have sausage** and egg butty on my mind.
**they are veggie sausage which doesn't excite me the same.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2021)

I've been out the back to bring my bike in, I'm going for a bimble later, and all I can smell is smoke, the big fire on the industrial estate from last Thursday is still smouldering, fire brigade reckon they'll be damping it down all week.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, another murky start here. 
Will be off on the supermarket run shortly.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2021)

Howdo peeps. Dull and overcast with some mist here, but the weather ap has promised it's going to be a nice day

Stay safw peeps


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Stay safw peeps


You speaking welsh again ?


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Brewery run this morning. The dreymen are on strike and they are predicting that the pubs will run out of beer over the Bank Holiday weekend. 
I'll drop in to GT Ales and see what Gary has to offer.


----------



## Chief Broom (23 Aug 2021)

Morning folks  quite overcast here in Brora but no wind! I find myself checking out the wind direction and speed every morning....Yesterday i set off with a slight head wind, ideal i thought as i can ride home with a tail wind....stopped for a break and the wind switched 180 degrees and increased! ****er ! ah well i guess it helps the old legs strengthen.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You speaking welsh again ?




Bet you didn't know i was bilingual did you


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks,
Cycled to the Country Park yesterday and watched our Granddaughter in her first Junior parkrun. She enjoyed it immensely, the weather was excellent and the cheers from the marshals / other parents really spurred her on. One of the other parents approached me about our Bromptons, he was considering getting one and I was able to explain ( and demonstrate ) a few things. It's getting hold of one that's the issue at the moment but our local bike shop had a few delivered a while back, It's mainly the " Special Editions " that seem to be like hen's teeth.
It was such a lovely afternoon that I went out for a leisurely cycle ride around the local area and ended up stopping for a couple of chats, familiar faces but we'd never spoken before.
Off for a run soon, I might venture further afield instead of my usual multiple laps of the local park.

Have a peaceful day folks.👍


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2021)

Bit worrying how the media are reporting sportives as races. Thought they were just supposed to be an enjoyable day out?


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-58299528


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bet you didn't know i was bilingual did you


Nothing would surprise me.....you are a woman of many varied talents


----------



## ColinJ (23 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit worrying how the media are reporting sportives as races. Thought they were just supposed to be an enjoyable day out?
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-58299528


Don't they have closed roads for that one? If they do, then it doesn't seem a problem to have course records. Mind you, I have seen ordinary sportives described as races too.

Speaking of enjoyable days out... It is my Forest of Bowland ride today. It was supposed to be 106 km in length but we decided to reroute it to avoid a potential road closure. It is now going to be 113 km.

I set 2 alarms last night but then struggled to get off to sleep. I woke up 3 or 4 times to check that I had set both alarms (!) and finally failed to get back off to sleep again at 06:45 so I have only had about 3 hours in total...  It will be interesting to see how well I sleep _tonight_!

It is a lovely day here so factor 30 has been applied in anticipation. I'm just letting my breakfast go down for a few minutes before heading off to the station.

This will be my hardest ride for nearly 2 years so I am interested to see how my fitness holds up. I know that I will be slow, but will I run out of steam altogether before the end? Oh, and if it takes me more than 8 hours then I will miss my train home and have a long wait for the next one (or have to ride back). 

Oops, better dash or I will miss the train _there_!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Aug 2021)

Morning people
Got to bed late last night (1:30 ish)
so - naturally - the builders are back to carry on with next door's extension - which is HUGE!!
Thye seem to have had 3-4 weeks off so some reason
He started some intense drilling at 8:06
A lot of the design seems to involves building stuff and pouring concrete - then drilling big holes in it a few days later - there has to be a way of just putting the concrete where you need it and not knocking big holes in it once it has dried
or am I being simplistic??

Anyway - I've been up since then so I guess I'll go out for a ride soon then cut the grass after

if I don;t fall asleep at some point first


----------



## Sterlo (23 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit worrying how the media are reporting sportives as races. Thought they were just supposed to be an enjoyable day out?
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-58299528


I would guess a lot of decent riders will be using it as a test run seeing as they've had few opportunities lately but I'm sure for the majority it will just be a nice ride with no pressure. Each to their own.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2021)

I am beginning to think that these weather aps are telling me porkies. Where. Is. The. Sun.


----------



## GM (23 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit worrying how the media are reporting sportives as races. Thought they were just supposed to be an enjoyable day out?
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-58299528




Mo, I'm surprised not to see your name on the leader board 




Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  quite overcast here in Brora but no wind! I find myself checking out the wind direction and speed every morning....Yesterday i set off with a slight head wind, ideal i thought as i can ride home with a tail wind....stopped for a break and the wind switched 180 degrees and increased! ****er ! ah well i guess it helps the old legs strengthen.



A small group (the nutters) from our London Brompton Club were doing a tour of the Highlands last week and they went through Brora. Looked brilliant from the photos they posted


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I would guess a lot of decent riders will be using it as a test run seeing as they've had few opportunities lately but I'm sure for the majority it will just be a nice ride with no pressure. Each to their own.



Like the old spring reliability trials we used to do, most of us were there just to enjoy the ride, but there was a few who were testing out their fitness after winter training.


----------



## pawl (23 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am beginning to think that these weather aps are telling me porkies. Where. Is. The. Sun.




Next to the Daily Mail


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, Weston Under Wetherley, rode 28 miles, I was getting close to home and thinking about putting the extra loop in to bring it up to 30 miles but then thought, the carers were here at 06:15am and that was the last time my Good Lady was on the commode, so decided to keep it to 28 miles rather than extend it and risk a possible accident, she needs help to get on and off it. The forecast was for a sunny morning but it didn't arrive, we had cloud with the odd sunny interval, it was windy as well, crossing Coventry on the way out with a tail wind I was flying, average 15.7, but crossing Coventry on the way back into the wind I was crawling, I got back with a 13.6 average. That was my first ride for a couple of weeks, I missed last weeks ride having picked up a minor burn that became infected, I wasn't very well for a couple of days, its cleared up nicely now but its going to leave a scar, so it was good to get out and do some pedaling today, I'm knackered now but happy.


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2021)

Car serviced. The full works, coolant and brake fluid.

Its pith easy on the XC90 because there is so much space aprund everything, and all the fastners are quality and don't rust in place. Only slight issue is that every compinent weighs twice as much as those on a normal car and are done up twice as tight.

I could easily afford the 550 sheets and pay Volvo, but after paying £2000 to the vets to try and save Lemmy, and then £900 on a new bass to cheer myself up I thought id force myself back into sensible Mr Money Mustache mode.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Aug 2021)

I've got some milk from the shop....I walked up


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2021)

We will be having chicken curry with rice today.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We will be having chicken curry with rice today.



We'll be having pie and chips tonight.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Aug 2021)

I've got nothing ......except for the milk, but I'm sure there is something in the ice box, if not the diet starts today


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2021)

We were sat in here just now, I was on CC on the desktop, my Good Lady was watching the tele and it was all quiet apart from the gentle murmur of the tele, then the balloon we've had kicking round here for a couple of weeks went *bang *and frightened the crap out of us, I'm sure I saw daylight between my Good Lady and the settee, I initially thought we'd had an electrical failure then saw bits of balloon all over the front of the lounge.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2021)

Change of plan. Grandson bought a couple of pizzas with him, so thats what we are having today.

Chicken tomorrow it is then.


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Change of plan. Grandson bought a couple of pizzas with him, so thats what we are having today.
> 
> Chicken tomorrow it is then.


Not tonight?

View: https://youtu.be/2QBxG7koDTs


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Aug 2021)

Supermarket run completed, followed by a little potter on the bike.
Supermarket was very quiet, I guess that must as a result of the schools now being back. Most shelves well stocked, the only thing I couldn’t get was their own brand marmalade. 
The murk lifted while I was out on my bike, now pleasantly sunny.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> Not tonight?
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/2QBxG7koDTs





Nah. Tomorrow


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Howdo peeps. Dull and overcast with some mist here, but the weather ap has promised it's going to be a nice day
> 
> Stay *safw* peeps



That cannot be Welsh, @Dave7 , there is a vowel in it


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2021)

Sat in the garden having a turkey sarnie and working our way through a case of GT Ales North Coast IPA.
Afternoon siesta beckons.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2021)

Been back to bed.
Suddenly went very tired, fell into bed and slept for 3 hours.
Feel crap now


----------



## pawl (23 Aug 2021)

Just taken Mrs p to the GP to have fifty staples removed from the op site Did offer to get the angle grinder out and do for her She politely declined


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Aug 2021)

Afternoon all . Just back from my first cycle ride in cycle kit in nearly a year . It felt good to be back on a nice bike . It was hard work and I am sure I will know about it tomorrow 😂


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been out the back to bring my bike in, I'm going for a bimble later, and all I can smell is smoke, the big fire on the industrial estate from last Thursday is still smouldering, fire brigade reckon they'll be damping it down all week.


Two weeks with an appliance on site after I watched my job going up in smoke in '87.


----------



## GM (23 Aug 2021)

Good win for West Ham, top of the league.... 
that's a rarity.


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Been back to bed.
> Suddenly went very tired, fell into bed and slept for 3 hours.
> Feel crap now


Hope you're feeling better, sooner.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (24 Aug 2021)

Hello! 

Difficult to tell the weather, it's that strange time in the morning when there's not enough light to see. Dull and grey I think but the forecast is excellent.

Your correspondent is a little stiff this morning. 114 miles yesterday but only 4100 feet of climbing so a flat ride. Averaged 15.7 as slowed by Preston traffic towards the end, well over 16 for most of the day.

Today is granddaughter minding day. Yesterday we were sent three videos; the first at 8.00am as she made her first tentative efforts at crawling. The last one at 7.00pm shows granddaughter speeding round on all fours laughing her head off.............I think today may be busy. 😄

I feel I should do some stretching before my body completely seizes up.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2021)

Morning. Very overcast and misty here but it will burn off later. No matter as my cycling mojo has totally disappeared. Off for a wander after my cuppa.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Two weeks with an appliance on site after I watched my job going up in smoke in '87.



It was smoky when I put the washing out earlier, fires still burning, they're talking about demolishing whats left of the building so the can put it out, apparently because of the way the roof fell in they can't get at the hot spots


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hope you're feeling better, sooner.


Thanks Classic.
It is really weird. When the C virus showed itself (18 months ago at least now) I could hardly walk and had to get up stairs on hands and knees.
Now I have days when I can walk 2+miles. So things are improving, so not complaing


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning, Lol.


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2021)

Good morning gang 
@Mo1959 you know that I will accept your excuses but MrsD is not so forgiving and expects more from you .
Another good sleep (about the only thing I am good at lately)......in bed by 21.30, zonked out and woke at 0600......I call that a result.
I will try a 2 mile walk later as I call at the chemist and the Spar/post office.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this morning, Lol.
> 
> View attachment 605791




I should show that to Mr WD. That's how all his shed, garage etc look like


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2021)

Another one from this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2021)

Morning. Dull, overcast and a bit bleh at the moment. That is all.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, another misty start. Brightness forecast from mid morning. Intending a little walk with Mrs F, perhaps even a return to the open air garden cafe that we discovered the other week.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Looks like being a nice day - gardening in the offing.
Bit of weeding, lawn edging and cutting, bush trimming etc.
That should occupy most of the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I should show that to Mr WD. That's how all his shed, garage etc look like


Dad's massive workshop was the same, but he knew exactly where everything was! 

Overcast and misty 5 mile wander done and just finished some muesli for a change. Nice big mug of something hot now.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Dad's massive workshop was the same, but he knew exactly where everything was!
> 
> Overcast and misty 5 mile wander done and just finished some muesli for a change. Nice big mug of something hot now.


Funnily enough Mr WD knows where just about everything is as well. I on the other hand have idea what he has or where it is or even what it's used for


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Aug 2021)

Morning folks, sunny here in Brora  Just put a rip in my fave cycling trousers...the kind that might appear in a yachts sail in a storm ****** think i'll buy some jogging pants, I havent been up here long enough for a kilt and lycra would be an offence against nature and indecency laws probably  Thinking about taking a camera today on my meanderings but wondering that a few miles in its going to feel like an anvil in my panniers! ah well i could always chuck it in a bin mid route. I lost my last camera when i went fishing,,,as the tide came in i noticed something black bobbing in the water...it was my camera in its case! I emptied it out like pouring water out of a wellie!


----------



## gavroche (24 Aug 2021)

Salut. Making the most of the fine weather to fix my shed roof. I had a brain wave and instead of spending £150 on new sheets, I sussed out another way and it cost me only £8.25. Hope it works though.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2021)

I've just cleaned my computer keyboard......crumbs 
note to self – stop eating food while using computer or use your tablet


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2021)

We have just spent a lot of money on a new t.v.. It's out of stock at the moment but should be here September. It's so easy to spend lots of money quickly, but as someone said. "There is nae pockets in a shroud". I wonder who that was.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have just spent a lot of money on a new t.v.. It's out of stock at the moment but should be here September. It's so easy to spend lots of money quickly, but as someone said. "There is nae pockets in a shroud". I wonder who that was.


Can’t think.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have just spent a lot of money on a new t.v.. It's out of stock at the moment but should be here September. It's so easy to spend lots of money quickly, but as someone said. "There is nae pockets in a shroud". I wonder who that was.


The way I look at it now is........it's not actually cost me anything as,I am spending the kids inheritance.
It gives me a lovely warm feeling


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The way I look at it now is........it's not actually cost me anything as,I am spending the kids inheritance.
> It gives me a lovely warm feeling




Indeed. I agree. More for me and less for them . Does have a warm fuzzy feeling does that


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The way I look at it now is........it's not actually cost me anything as,I am spending the kids inheritance.
> It gives me a lovely warm feeling


I haven't got any kids.....so it's all mine.....MINE! I tell ya!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Aug 2021)

Good afternoon folks,
I’ve noticed more air traffic into and out of Hurn over the last week or so. A lot of it is freight and there appears to be a new service between Cardiff and Bournemouth as there’s been two flights from there already today. It’s impressive that the flight time is only twenty minutes 😮


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The way I look at it now is........it's not actually cost me anything as,I am spending the kids inheritance.
> It gives me a lovely warm feeling





welsh dragon said:


> Indeed. I agree. More for me and less for them . Does have a warm fuzzy feeling does that


That's yer heating playing up.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good afternoon folks,
> I’ve noticed more air traffic into and out of Hurn over the last week or so. A lot of it is freight and there appears to be a new service between Cardiff and Bournemouth as there’s been two flights from there already today. It’s impressive that the flight time is only twenty minutes 😮


UPDATE:
Yet another Freight flight from Cardiff, this one was low and an Airbus again. Our Veg box didn’t arrive until this afternoon, it’s usually about 8:00am. We’ve got to know our driver over the couple of years we’ve been having the box and he says it’s a desperate shortage of drivers. That got me thinking, the flight time between Cardiff and Bournemouth is 18-20 minutes, the cargo plane can carry a huge amount, so perhaps it’s more effective than trucking it by road?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Your correspondent is a little stiff this morning. 114 miles yesterday but only 4100 feet of climbing so a flat ride. Averaged 15.7 as slowed by Preston traffic towards the end, well over 16 for most of the day.


Your other correspondent feels worse! 149 km (93 miles) yesterday with an unexpectedly high 2,350 m (7,700 ft) of climbing, including multiple ramps at 20+%. I am not fit enough for that!

The reasons for the extra distance and ascent over what was planned were just missing one train from Clitheroe and the next one being cancelled. I had a long slog back, 50% of which was in the dark.

The first rule of _Slow Grovel Club_ is that we don't mention speeds. 

The second rule of _Slow Grovel Club_ is that _we don't mention speeds_.

The third rule of _Slow Grovel Club_ is that... _*we don't mention speeds!*_


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Aug 2021)

Turned out nice. Took the bus to Balerno, walked back via Green Cleugh then the wonderfully named Phantom’s Cleugh. Top wildlife spot was an osprey that circled into view with a fish in its talons. We watched it for several minutes as it presumably looked for a good picnic spot.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> UPDATE:
> Yet another Freight flight from Cardiff, this one was low and an Airbus again. Our Veg box didn’t arrive until this afternoon, it’s usually about 8:00am. We’ve got to know our driver over the couple of years we’ve been having the box and he says it’s a desperate shortage of drivers. That got me thinking, the flight time between Cardiff and Bournemouth is 18-20 minutes, the cargo plane can carry a huge amount, so perhaps it’s more effective than trucking it by road?


UPDATE: 16:14
And another Airbus A340 from Cardiff, are we being invaded by Welshies crew?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> UPDATE: 16:14
> And another Airbus A340 from Cardiff, are we being invaded by Welshies crew?




Funnily enough, we don't get many planes here.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Funnily enough, we don't get many planes here.


Military keeping an exclusion zone at present.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Funnily enough, we don't get many planes here.


 
I only live 3.91 miles from Eastleigh Airport and we hardly get any planes either.......
maybe it's the smog at 24,000 feet that keeps them away


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2021)

Colly has just posted some lovely photos of yesterday's Forest of Bowland forum ride *HERE*.

A great place to be on a bike on a sunny day, but somewhere to avoid at all costs in thundery weather! This a storm map from one FoB ride which I postponed a few years ago for that very reason...







Shocking!


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2021)

Isn't facebook wonderful, I'm on my village page and just now the surgery was letting you know that they have two dates for the flu jab 25 September or 2nd October, I booked the first one, without that I would not have known.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I only live 3.91 miles from Eastleigh Airport and we hardly get any planes either.......
> maybe it's the smog at 24,000 feet that keeps them away


Coincidentally I was reading about aircraft noise and various methods used to mitigate nuisance to people under the flight path. Modern jet / turbojet engines have evolved to the point where the airframe / flaps / landing gear are often the major source of noise on final approach. It would be more effective to come in at a higher altitude and dive steeply than the current long and gradual glide path, but not very pleasant for the passengers.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Coincidentally I was reading about aircraft noise and various methods used to mitigate nuisance to people under the flight path. Modern jet / turbojet engines have evolved to the point where the airframe / flaps / landing gear are often the major source of noise on final approach. It would be more effective to come in at a higher altitude and dive steeply than the current long and gradual glide path, but not very pleasant for the passengers.


We got buzzed by a low flying C130 as we were walking past the back end of Chivenor base this morning. Couldn't hear it until it was a couple of hundred yards away. Impressively quiet for a plane of that size. I can see why special forces use them.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> We got buzzed by a low flying C130 as we were walking past the back end of Chivenor base this morning. Couldn't hear it until it was a couple of hundred yards away. Impressively quiet for a plane of that size. I can see why special forces use them.


C130G, US Marines?


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> We got buzzed by a low flying C130 as we were walking past the back end of Chivenor base this morning. Couldn't hear it until it was a couple of hundred yards away. Impressively quiet for a plane of that size. I can see why special forces use them.



I like this from a few years ago.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks, Carers early this morning, six o clock, my Good Lady has now gone back to sleep on the settee, I must remember to put my dressing gown on when I go down and unlock the door, I usually unlock about six, I'd just got back upstairs when they arrived.  Yoga this morning, and I've got to pack up my tablet ready to go back to Amazon.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2021)

Blinkin blummin eck.....the day is nearly over and there is nobody up ???***
A good kip was had and I am cogitating, trying to decide what to do.
***as I type I see someone has usurped me......now who could that be.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, Carers early this morning, six o clock, my Good Lady has now gone back to sleep on the settee, I must remember to put my dressing gown on when I go down and unlock the door, I usually unlock about six, I'd just got back upstairs when they arrived.  Yoga this morning, and I've got to pack up my tablet ready to go back to Amazon.


Especially as you had no PJs on


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Aug 2021)

Got up at 04:00 as sleep wouldn’t come. Went downstairs for a read. I’m currently reading a Sci-Fi book by Adrian Tchaikovsky, it’s very good with lots of intertwining themes linked together. Our Library recently switched to “ BorrowBox “ for Ebooks, there’s a lot more choice and multiple copies of the more popular titles. I usually browse the titles, and if I see something that interests me I look it up on Amazon to read the reviews before borrowing. This particular title was only published in May of this year, the Kindle price was £9.99. I wouldn’t pay that for a Kindle book, I usually wait for books to go on discount. My new E-reader has already saved me a fair bit. I’m very impressed with it from an ease of reading and feature point of view.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Especially as you had no PJs on



I don't own any PJ's haven't done for years.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2021)

Morning. Misty here and a tad cool but hopefully it should warm up a bit.

Stay safe folks


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2021)

Good day. I too have been a round for a while but doing other stuff. Woke at 4.45am but at least today I'm not stiff and sore from a ride. It is a beautiful cool, sunny morning. Today I have ironing, a U3A meeting, ALDI run and allotment things to do. I have tomatoes ripening by the ton so may have to consider making a lot of soup!

At some point I need to get the Kinesis out for a test ride. I changed the seat post at the weekend and need to check the saddle position while riding. My Cervelo needs some serious TLC.

Busy day ahead.


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Finishing off stuff in the garden and washing the car today, after taking doggie for a walk.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2021)

I have risen!

Wedding anniversary today. 14 yearsa with the new improved Mrs D Mk2.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Wedding anniversary today. 14 yearsa with the new improved Mrs D Mk2.



Congratulations, well done.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Wedding anniversary today. 14 yearsa with the new improved Mrs D Mk2.




Congratulations to you and comisrations to Mrs Drago.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, another misty one here. Sun is forecast but no sign of it yet.
Congratulations Mr & Mrs @Drago 🥂


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't own any PJ's haven't done for years.


Too much information


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2021)

I sleep in the nude with an old sock over my schlong. I keep it covered up in case of burglars, fire, or Mrs D attempting to steal my chastity.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2021)

Morning. Looked in earlier but it was quiet. 

Cool and misty here just now but perfect for a walk so just over 6 miles done. My hands and arms were actually quite cold. It will be another warm one once the sun breaks through though, and the long range forecast is looking good. Shame I can't be arsed cycling!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> I sleep in the nude with an old sock over my schlong. I keep it covered up in case of burglars, fire, or Mrs D attempting to steal my chastity.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2021)

Like that, but smaller.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2021)

Drago probably has his sock stuck on the end of his nose because he is like Pinocchio


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Wedding anniversary today. 14 yearsa with the new improved Mrs D Mk2.


Congrats.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> I sleep in the nude with an old sock over my schlong. I keep it covered up in case of burglars, fire, or Mrs D attempting to steal my chastity.


Does miniD object to you using her old sock ?


----------



## Paulus (25 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, a nice bright start to the day here. 
Off out with MrsP and the dog shortly for a walk around Essendon and alongside the river Lea.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't own any PJ's haven't done for years.


 
What if you went into hospital, you'll have to wear one of those “I can see your naked bum gowns” 
In my grab bag for hospital I have Pjs, dressing gown and nightshirts, the latter is for leg injuries, Pjs and no good for them, from experience


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Aug 2021)

A lovely walk around the harbour in glorious sunshine , a tad under 10k. Ticket No 58 in the queue for bloods, display seems stuck on 53 at the moment so I might not have timed it ok this time. 💉


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Wedding anniversary today. 14 yearsa with the new improved Mrs D Mk2.


Enjoy the day, not too much though.

View: https://m.facebook.com/richiekavanaghmusician/videos/611178396340638/


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> What if you went into hospital, you'll have to wear one of those “I can see your naked bum gowns”
> In my grab bag for hospital I have Pjs, dressing gown and nightshirts, the latter is for leg injuries, Pjs and no good for them, from experience


Last one of those I wore, I fastened it up at the front.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2021)

Bloomin heck. Just been to town. Forgot it was Wednesday and Wednesday means market day. I have never seen so many people in town. Only 1 or 2 parking spaces left and people were queuing in lines of about 30 just to get a ticket.

Needless to say I didn't stop. I exited the car park and made a beeline for home as fast as I could and on my way out of town there were lines of cars waiting to get in

Note to myself. Never go to town ever ever again on a Wednesday during the summer.


----------



## pawl (25 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloomin heck. Just been to town. Forgot it was Wednesday and Wednesday means market day. I have never seen so many people in town. Only 1 or 2 parking spaces left and people were queuing in lines of about 30 just to get a ticket.
> 
> Needless to say I didn't stop. I exited the car park and made a beeline for home as fast as I could and on my way out of town there were lines of cars waiting to get in
> 
> Note to myself. Never go to town ever ever again on a Wednesday during the summer.





There not all on Snowden then.


----------



## pawl (25 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 605952







Enough room to rent some of it out.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2021)

Just seeing what peeps are up to on Strava. Maddy and Gemma from a few doors along are currently at the top of Ventoux! Not jealous at all…..much.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> There not all on Snowden then.




Not quite. First town, then the hoards of babylon will descend onto Snowdon


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> What if you went into hospital, you'll have to wear one of those “I can see your naked bum gowns”
> In my grab bag for hospital I have Pjs, dressing gown and nightshirts, the latter is for leg injuries, Pjs and no good for them, from experience


When I was rushed into hospital in 2012 I didn't have time to get a bag of things together but I did manage to grab a few changes of underwear. The hospital provided me with PJs. Next morning, a porter wheeled me down to have an ultrasound scan. The sonographer immediately asked in a curt voice if I was wearing underwear. I thought that was a pretty personal question...

"_Yes... Why?_"

"_GREAT _- _Please take off your pyjama bottoms!_"

Ah, I got it - 5 seconds later I had an ultrasound probe being swished across my upper left inner thigh*** to track down the suspected DVT! 

*** Most DVTs form in the calf, but mine was much higher due to me accidentally tourniquetting the top of my leg.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> What if you went into hospital, you'll have to wear one of those “I can see your naked bum gowns”
> In my grab bag for hospital I have Pjs, dressing gown and nightshirts, the latter is for leg injuries, Pjs and no good for them, from experience



Last time I was in hospital I had boxer shorts, t shirts and a dressing gown.


----------



## pawl (25 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> There not all on Snowden then.





Ben Nevis next?


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2021)

Another good Yoga class this morning, I'll ache in strange places later, new tablet ordered from Currys, pick it up on Friday.

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compu...up&gclid=CKXklL-UzPICFYi0GwodRiYIgQ&gclsrc=ds


----------



## GM (25 Aug 2021)

G'day y'all... Lovely morning here, just had a nice walk with 🐶 and a trip to Sainsbury's. This afternoon it's continuing with the patio re-designing, I'm going to be one of those noisy neighbours that don't you just love, breaking up concrete with a kango 

Enjoy the rest of your day folks!


----------



## numbnuts (25 Aug 2021)

I've been for a spin 

 only 15 miles, but it was nice 16.01 avg


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Another good Yoga class this morning, I'll ache in strange places later, new tablet ordered from Currys, pick it up on Friday.
> 
> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compu...up&gclid=CKXklL-UzPICFYi0GwodRiYIgQ&gclsrc=ds


It looks a nice tablet, but it doesn't have a full HD screen. My old tablet had the same 1280 x 800 resolution but my new one is the full HD resolution of 1920 x 1080. It definitely makes a difference though it might not be something that bothers you.


----------



## GM (25 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Wedding anniversary today. 14 yearsa with the new improved Mrs D Mk2.




Congratulations! hope you have many more. 🥂🍾


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It looks a nice tablet, but it doesn't have a full HD screen. My old tablet had the same 1280 x 800 resolution but my new one is the full HD resolution of 1920 x 1080. It definitely makes a difference though it might not be something that bothers you.



I'm not fussed.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm not fussed.


I like having the clearer picture, but the main reason for me getting the new tablet was that the old one was too slow, couldn't be updated, and wouldn't run modern apps. You won't have those problems. Well, not for a few years anyway - I got nearly 9 years use out of my old tablet.


----------



## 12boy (25 Aug 2021)

Good for you and your missus, Drago.
After 5 weeks my sunglass lenses are in and hopefully they will fit my frames.
Mrs. 12 had the second half of her second cycle of chemo yesterday and felt pretty good yesterday. Ate a huge lunch, including a cocktail, and ordered pannetone and truffle tomato basil soup to take home. Had lots of energy left to share YT things of monkeys, dogs and other amusing things. One more chemo cycle and we will have an idea if this particular chemo is working as it should.
While still a little smoky it is a very nice day with temps from 12 to 30 C although it will be windy later.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2021)

From my Facebook page this afternoon


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2021)

Finally got myself out for a bimble. 25 miles which felt plenty in 24 degrees.  A few others out and about.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2021)

Well it's very exciting round here. BT informed us the road would be closed in the centre of the village today. Supposedly access but for 90% of houses there is none. This is because a bigger lorry than expected has had to be brought in.

Why? Telegraph pole needs replacing. Why? Health and Safety. BT have been trying to remove the old pole since 8.00am. Six men and two big lorries with cranes on the back.

The tactic is the same as you or I would use on a fence post! Push back and forward and lift.........with a feckin' great crane. 

H&S determined the pole was rotten and dangerous!!!!!!  It's not going without a fight.


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just seeing what peeps are up to on Strava. Maddy and Gemma from a few doors along are currently at the top of Ventoux! Not jealous at all…..much.
> 
> 
> View attachment 605976


How long did they take to get to the top, bearing in mind it is a 20 kms ride from bottom to top ?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> How long did they take to get to the top, bearing in mind it is a 20 kms ride from bottom to top ?


They said they went the easy way! Lol. Not sure if you can go up from different directions?


2 hours 3 minutes moving time for the actual climb........with stops for pics.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2021)

Got most of my jobs done and am nearly finished mowing the back lawn.
It is warm and I was called in by a bottle of San Miguel .
A few good swigs and I will tackle the side garden.
Just the green bin and blue (recycle) one to sort out now.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2021)

Lawns finished and bins sorted.
Is it me or do the lawns get bigger every year and the bins get heavier every week.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> They said they went the easy way! Lol. Not sure if you can go up from different directions?
> 
> 
> 2 hours 3 minutes moving time for the actual climb........with stops for pics.
> ...


Bravo! and Chapeau 😎
Here’s a charming video of another ascent of Ventoux.


View: https://youtu.be/TII0FKyiT3s


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> They said they went the easy way! Lol. Not sure if you can go up from different directions?
> 
> 
> 2 hours 3 minutes moving time for the actual climb........with stops for pics.
> ...



You should do it , you would do it easy . It’s a climb like no other . I did it a decade ago and I was a lot less fit then than you are now . Best ( and worst ) I have ever had on a bike . 😀

There are three road ways up .You start either in Bedoin ( the classic T de F way ) , Sault or Malaucene. The first two routes meet at chalet Reynard a couple of miles before the top. That’s were you lose all the trees and you are suddenly on a lunar landscape.
The advantage of coming in from sault is that it’s longer but only averages 4%. If you come in from Bedoin it averages 8% and most of it is 10%. The last few km from chalet Reynard to the top are also 10%. 

I did it from Bedoin , it took me 2 hours 35 mins to 18km and there were times when I could have walked quicker than I was cycling😂
You see every kind of cyclist on the climb from racing snakes who with do it in 1 and half hours to a large man in a mankini on a mountain bike that takes all day . 

Coming down was fun, think I hit 50 mph at one point and I was still overtaken by mad Frenchmen as if I was standing still 😀😀😀


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Another good Yoga class this morning, I'll ache in strange places later, new tablet ordered from Currys, pick it up on Friday.
> 
> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compu...up&gclid=CKXklL-UzPICFYi0GwodRiYIgQ&gclsrc=ds


And a tablet will stop your aches in strange places?


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> Good for you and your missus, Drago.
> After 5 weeks my sunglass lenses are in and hopefully they will fit my frames.
> Mrs. 12 had the second half of her second cycle of chemo yesterday and felt pretty good yesterday. Ate a huge lunch, including a cocktail, and ordered pannetone and truffle tomato basil soup to take home. Had lots of energy left to share YT things of monkeys, dogs and other amusing things. One more chemo cycle and we will have an idea if this particular chemo is working as it should.
> While still a little smoky it is a very nice day with temps from 12 to 30 C *although it will be windy later.*


Here's to things improving.

You going at the beans again!!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> They said they went the easy way! Lol. *Not sure if you can go up from different directions?*





Exlaser2 said:


> You should do it , you would do it easy . It’s a climb like no other . I did it a decade ago and I was a lot less fit then than you are now . Best ( and worst ) I have ever had on a bike . 😀
> 
> *There are three road ways up .*You start either in Bedoin ( the classic T de F way ) , Sault or Malaucene. The first two routes meet at chalet Reynard a couple of miles before the top. That’s were you lose all the trees and you are suddenly on a lunar landscape.
> The advantage of coming in from sault is that it’s longer but only averages 4%. If you come in from Bedoin it averages 8% and most of it is 10%. The last few km from chalet Reynard to the top are also 10%.
> ...


Lunatic cyclists can join *Les Cinglés du Mont-Ventoux* (riders who do all 3 ascents in one day)!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2021)

Breaking news............the telegraph pole is out.........

..........stay tuned for further updates from our reporter on the ground......who will return after cutting the grass......


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Breaking news............the telegraph pole is out.........
> 
> ..........stay tuned for further updates from our reporter on the ground......who will return after cutting the grass......


What have OpenReach done with the telephone wires?


----------



## pawl (25 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> Good for you and your missus, Drago.
> After 5 weeks my sunglass lenses are in and hopefully they will fit my frames.
> Mrs. 12 had the second half of her second cycle of chemo yesterday and felt pretty good yesterday. Ate a huge lunch, including a cocktail, and ordered pannetone and truffle tomato basil soup to take home. Had lots of energy left to share YT things of monkeys, dogs and other amusing things. One more chemo cycle and we will have an idea if this particular chemo is working as it should.
> While still a little smoky it is a very nice day with temps from 12 to 30 C although it will be windy later.






Hope the improvements continue.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Lunatic cyclists can join *Les Cinglés du Mont-Ventoux* (riders who do all 3 ascents in one day)!


Blimey, some truly certifiable cases riders do that _TWICE _in one day!


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2021)

@PaulSB, weren't you interested in making something like 
this?


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Another good Yoga class this morning, I'll ache in strange places later, new tablet ordered from Currys, pick it up on Friday.
> 
> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compu...up&gclid=CKXklL-UzPICFYi0GwodRiYIgQ&gclsrc=ds


How does that compare to the one it's replacing?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> What have OpenReach done with the telephone wires?


I don't know. The lines were disconnected at 8.00am and still disconnected at 5.30pm. 

The pole was up at 7.00pm and two guys in a cherry picker were reinstalling lines at that point.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2021)

We have a right lazy lot on here!!! 0650 and no posts.
Woke at 0430 but managed to drift of again till 0600.....very nice.
Shopping trip planned for 0800.....1st to Aldi then on to HomeBargains.
This afternoon I have to take the auntie to the podiatrist. It used to be MrsDs job but I seem to have inherited it.


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> How does that compare to the one it's replacing?



The yoga class or the tablet? This Yoga class is more exercise oriented, more of a workout than the last one, the last one was gentle and more easy going, they both achieve the same thing though. I don't pick up the tablet until tomorrow so I wont know about the tablet till then, the old tablet went back to yesterday and Amazon have already issued the refund.


----------



## Paulus (26 Aug 2021)

Good morning all. 
It's been raining overnight and is still a bit cloudy at the mo.
Usual things to do today with a bike ride later.
Maybe a pint or two in the Mitre on the way home.
Another busy day in paradise beckons


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2021)

Morning. Coolish but will warm up In a bit


Its bin day woooohooooo . The excitement is almost too much for me..

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, another grey start here.
Enjoyed a good day out on the bike with Mrs F, over the bridge and west along the Fife coast. A murky start but the sun came out soon after entering Fife. A lovely warm and sunny picnic on a bench in the historic town of Culross, then retraced. Heading back across the bridge it was still in a thick blanket of mist with clear blue sky above, across to our left the tops of the rail bridge were just showing above it, across to our right the spans of the Queensferry Crossing where shining through it. It felt quite magical


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2021)

Morning. A misty, murky start here and nearly 5 miles walked and muesli just finished. The sun is already trying to break through but hopefully not to be quite as hot as yesterday. Getting my hair cut at 5pm so nice and short again to help keep me cool.


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning. MrsD wants to go to B&M for some reason. I might pick up a few bags of golden gravel if they are still doing their 3 for £10 offer.


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2021)

I have risen!

Awoke with a headache and not feeling brilliant, somhad a rare lay in.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2021)

We are not going anywhere. There might be 4,000,000 tourists lurking and i don't want a repeat of yesterday. I was traumatised.


----------



## gavroche (26 Aug 2021)

Good morning. looking forward to tomorrow morning as we are going on a tea for two on a steam train from Caernarfon to Porthmadoc, the scenic way from 10 am to 16.40. We should have gone last year but Covid put a stop to it. 
Because Caernarfon is 30 miles away , we will have to be up early as we need to take Molly to our daughter's house first.
Exciting.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks,
Another pleasant evening down the Park, Mrs Tenkaykev ran/walked 5K around the lake while I just took it easy. 
Noticed a small group of people learning Circus Skills, our friend mentioned that they are living in a local School which is disused and scheduled for redevelopment ( yet more " Apartments " ). The site had been plagued with vandalism by some of the local ne'er do wells, the Council let these people move in, they use the classrooms for bedrooms have use of the facilities and can use the playground for practicing their skills. They do a great job of deterring the vandals, keep the site tidy, and have a base and somewhere to live in the meantime.
Have a good day folks 👍


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> It's been raining overnight and is still a bit cloudy at the mo.
> Usual things to do today with a bike ride later.
> Maybe a pint or two in the Mitre on the way home.
> Another busy day in paradise beckons


I googled The Mitre......looks to be a nice pub


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Coolish but will warm up In a bit
> 
> 
> Its bin day woooohooooo . The excitement is almost too much for me..
> ...


Don't get too excited......you don't want wet bloomers


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2021)

I think first signs of a vertigo attack, so straight on the tablets to try and head it off. No ride for me today.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> ... the old tablet went back to yesterday and Amazon have already issued the refund.


What was the old tablet and what was wrong with it?


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> What was the old tablet and what was wrong with it?



Galaxy Tab A, half the screen covered in black lines, I factory reset it twice with no improvement, and as it was only a little over 8 months old I returned it to Amazon, they offered a full refund even before it got back to them so I just brought a new one.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2021)

There was an ad on Instagram offering 30 days free for kindle unlimited, so I signed up. 30 days of free books. Normally I only go for the free ones ( I may be a bit of a scruge) from an ap that is called bookbub. They send you a list of free or cheap books you can read on your kindle from Amazon, Google or kobo. You just put in what subjects you are interested in and they send you a list every day based on what you like. And best of all, it's free. Free is good.


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2021)

Back from Barny.
No golden gravel. Not much of anything, really. Bit of a wasted journey. 
I'm off to the pub for lunch.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Galaxy Tab A, half the screen covered in black lines, I factory reset it twice with no improvement, and as it was only a little over 8 months old I returned it to Amazon, they offered a full refund even before it got back to them so I just brought a new one.


Oh, yes - I remember reading that now.

I hope the new one is better. My 2012 Galaxy Tab is still going strong with the old apps that work on it. It is useless for new apps though so I bought a new one for those. (The old tablet is smaller; a more comfortable size for playing puzzle games on.)


----------



## gavroche (26 Aug 2021)

Mrs G had another brain wave this morning by suggesting that we gravel the other half of the back garden to save work on grass cutting.
Not a bad idea I think so I will price it out next week. I will still have to mow the front lawn though, which takes longer but every little helps.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> Mrs G had another brain wave this morning by suggesting that we gravel the other half of the back garden to save work on grass cutting.
> Not a bad idea I think so I will price it out next week. I will still have to mow the front lawn though, which takes longer but every little helps.


That would be a terrible shame for your wildlife. This year I’ve not mown the ‘lawn’ at all, and it’s been brilliant ! It’s saved me lots of labour of course but more importantly it’s been such a pleasure watching the wild flowers and all the bees etc that they provide for. What a shame we ever got into the habit of lawn mowing ! I certainly won’t be going back to it.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> Mrs G had another brain wave this morning by suggesting that we gravel the other half of the back garden to save work on grass cutting.
> Not a bad idea I think so I will price it out next week. I will still have to mow the front lawn though, which takes longer but every little helps.


Buy a goat instead?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> Mrs G had another brain wave this morning by suggesting that we gravel the other half of the back garden to save work on grass cutting.
> Not a bad idea I think so I will price it out next week. I will still have to mow the front lawn though, which takes longer but every little helps.




Count yourself lucky not to have 3 acres to cut.


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> That would be a terrible shame for your wildlife. This year I’ve not mown the ‘lawn’ at all, and it’s been brilliant ! It’s saved me lots of labour of course but more importantly it’s been such a pleasure watching the wild flowers and all the bees etc that they provide for. What a shame we ever got into the habit of lawn mowing ! I certainly won’t be going back to it.



I've reduced the mowing this year, and I have a little piece of ground at the top of the garden that is largely left alone, it just gets strimmed once in a while, when it gets too out of hand, I did want to turn it into a flower bed a while back, but discovered theres more bricks and rubble in there than soil, to do anything with it I'd need a JCB, a large skip and a lorry load of fresh top soil.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2021)

This is what my neighbours are doing today. Looks amazing.


----------



## GM (26 Aug 2021)

G'day y'all...Had a busy morning, 60 minute spin and then a walk with 🐶....Flick don't read this bit, but I've just finished mowing the lawns .


----------



## PaulSB (26 Aug 2021)

Good morning. It's a beautiful day. Woke at 2.00am, read till 4.30am, went back to sleep till 8.40am.....................and woke up feeling shite!! Stiff as a board. Anyway second coffee has been consumed and feeling better, Weetabix next and then up to the allotment. I have a problem with storing my shallots, some have started to shoot despite my following all the recommendations, not sure what to do about this. I have masses of tomatoes and quite a lot of green peppers so I'm thinking tomato and green pepper chutney????


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been for a spin
> View attachment 605977
> only 15 miles, but it was nice 16.01 avg


I've been for another one 16 miles this time


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been for another one 16 miles this time


Speed?


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Speed?


No I don't touch the stuff 👼


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2021)

Not having a lot of luck with two of my Garmin's first the touring edge has got pixelations on the bottom of the screen were the route directions are and can't be fixed. New one needed 
Now my Vivoactive 3 will not record distant, I've done a reset.......then it would not pair up with my phone or tablet......I nearly gave up, but I had 10 others goes, I kid you not and then it finely did on both units, I think it is all working, but I'll have to go out for a walk and a ride to see if it all works.
I put out the bin, well it's a black plastic bag and stubbed my toe .....dam flip flops (thongs) and now I have a sore big toe with a plaster on it to stop it bleeding.
Is it bed time yet, tomorrow might be better.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This is what my neighbours are doing today. Looks amazing.
> 
> View attachment 606113


My friend Carrie has just got back from a holiday in the Highlands. She had a paddleboarding lesson at Gairloch and described it as "_absolutely awesome!_" She felt that her fitness was a great help. Funny, I wouldn't have thought that you would need to be fit, but maybe that is to do with constantly having to adjust your balance to stay on the board?


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Not having a lot of luck with two of my Garmin's first the touring edge has got pixelations on the bottom of the screen were the route directions are and can't be fixed. New one needed
> Now my Vivoactive 3 will not record distant, I've done a reset.......then it would not pair up with my phone or tablet......I nearly gave up, but I had 10 others goes, I kid you not and then it finely did on both units, I think it is all working, but I'll have to go out for a walk and a ride to see if it all works.
> I put out the bin, well it's a black plastic bag and stubbed my toe .....dam flip flops (thongs) and now I have a sore big toe with a plaster on it to stop it bleeding.
> Is it bed time yet, tomorrow might be better.


Have a cake. And if there isn't any, you can bake one.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This is what my neighbours are doing today. Looks amazing.


How'd they manage with the 236 foot elevation?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Not having a lot of luck with two of my Garmin's first the touring edge has got pixelations on the bottom of the screen were the route directions are and can't be fixed. New one needed
> Now my Vivoactive 3 will not record distant, I've done a reset.......then it would not pair up with my phone or tablet......I nearly gave up, but I had 10 others goes, I kid you not and then it finely did on both units, I think it is all working, but I'll have to go out for a walk and a ride to see if it all works.
> I put out the bin, well it's a black plastic bag and stubbed my toe .....dam flip flops (thongs) and now I have a sore big toe with a plaster on it to stop it bleeding.
> Is it bed time yet, tomorrow might be better.


There's me thinking you were always naked and now you tell us you wear a thong


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> There's me thinking you were always naked and now you tell us you wear a thong


I often wear a thong as I like shorts shorts 
and there is nothing worse than showing the bottom half of your briefs in public


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I often wear a thong as I like shorts shorts
> and there is nothing worse than showing the bottom half of your briefs in public


I have a vision of you in budgie smugglers.
I may not sleep tonight


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have a vision of you in budgie smugglers.
> I may not sleep tonight


Hang on, I have a photo somewhere................


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hang on, I have a photo somewhere................



Please no photo's, the thought is too much, I'm going to need the mind bleach.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hang on, I have a photo somewhere................


He'll have nightmares for a week.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No I don't touch the stuff 👼


Brilliant! 😂😂😂 👏👏


----------



## PaulSB (26 Aug 2021)

So my morning post didn't appear till 14.57? Weird.

Had a good day on the allotment. Still some bits to do but happy with progress. I have a G&T and I'm enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So my morning post didn't appear till 14.57? Weird.
> 
> Had a good day on the allotment. Still some bits to do but happy with progress. I have a G&T and I'm enjoying the sunshine.


Wondered why you were eating Weetabix.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> Mrs G had another brain wave this morning by suggesting that we gravel the other half of the back garden to save work on grass cutting.
> Not a bad idea I think so I will price it out next week. I will still have to mow the front lawn though, which takes longer but every little helps.



Teach Mrs G to use the lawn mower? 

OK, OK, I am not that brave (foolhardy?) either.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This is what my neighbours are doing today. Looks amazing.
> 
> View attachment 606113


That is what daughter no. 4 is doing at moment, at Ullswater, Cumbria.


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2021)

An outing to a shopping park today, on the bus as my Good Lady can't manage the car, so its fifty minutes each way on the bus, half an hour to to push my Good lady round the shopping area in her wheelchair and half an hour for lunch. Its nice for her to get out the house but its too much traveling to get anywhere, and theres lots of places we like to go that we can't at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hang on, I have a photo somewhere................


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


>


He's trying to find where he left it.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> He's trying to find where he left it.


The mind boggles


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The mind boggles


Prepare for nightmares!


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2021)

Just about sums it up........


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

@Dave7, @PaulSB, either of you feel the earth move this morning?
https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ea...21-Near-Liverpool-England-United-Kingdom.html

Anyone near Gateshead?
https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ea...1-Near-Sunderland-England-United-Kingdom.html


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Aug 2021)

Wonderful afternoon out today with the elder 2 grandkids

9 year old was laughed at for being a wimp when walking through grass and after toughened up - she knows damn well that Gran and Pop will look after her but pretend crying about naff all is NOT acceptable
her brother (autistic and nearly 5) was told to just STAMP on the grass and possibly scratchy stuff - and DAMN that stuff got stamped on!!!

then got to a playground with trampoline and zip wire and BIG climbing frame
kids has a great time
followed by ice cream in the cafe (Phoenix park - Runcorn(ish) great bike facilities as well!!!!)


great afternoon - lots of hugs from grandson - made me remember something from when I worked in a ASD specialist Primary School - a TA who said "the one thing that all ASD kids have on common is that they are all different!"

now we need tickets for the Jungle Book play on Sunday - $deity know how the 5 year old will react - but it could be 'interesting!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, @PaulSB, either of you feel the earth move this morning?
> https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ea...21-Near-Liverpool-England-United-Kingdom.html
> 
> Anyone near Gateshead?
> https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ea...1-Near-Sunderland-England-United-Kingdom.html


Nope, nothing here.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2021)

Like a pornstar's equipment on pay day, I have risen!


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2021)

Good morning people, early start this morning, carers were here at 6am, shopping and chores today, and I've a new tablet and a new lawnmower, a push one, to pick up.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2021)

Morning all.
An interesting day ahead as I have virtually nothing special to do**
**I have some paperwork to clear up.......I have said before, I wish I had never heard of PoA .
Was up at 0600. All tidying up etc done. Just the grill pan to wash....I really should have put tin foil on the base.


----------



## Paulus (27 Aug 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A sunny start to the day here. 
A few domestics, followed by the usual dog walking.
Then, the excitement of a second sainsburys delivery in a week as we have some friends coming round over the weekend so a few things were needed as well as the beer and wine .🍷🍺
Then, a meeting of the escape committee this afternoon at the Mitre .
No cooking today, a takeaway tonight , MrsP's choice.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## gavroche (27 Aug 2021)

Salut tout le monde. Up already and about to drive to Caernarfon after filling up with fuel and taking Molly to our daughter's. The sun is up and someone painted the sky blue so it should be a smashing day on the train, driven by a steam engine, first class no less. The food and scenery will be greatly appreciated so I will see you all again much later.


----------



## Paulus (27 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut tout le monde. Up already and about to drive to Caernarfon after filling up with fuel and taking Molly to our daughter's. The sun is up and someone painted the sky blue so it should be a smashing day on the train, driven by a steam engine, first class no less. The food and scenery will be greatly appreciated so I will see you all again much later.


Make sure you get the photograph of yourself on the footplate, or at least by the locomotive.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2021)

Morning. It's a chilly start to the day. A tad Brrrr.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, @PaulSB, either of you feel the earth move this morning?
> https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ea...21-Near-Liverpool-England-United-Kingdom.html
> 
> *Anyone near Gateshead?*
> https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ea...1-Near-Sunderland-England-United-Kingdom.html



We are about 6 miles, as the crow flies, from Gateshead. Never heard a thing above Mrs @BoldonLad's snoring


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, another grey start but sun is forecast. I will go out on my bike for a bit but other than that I have nothing planned. Mrs F meanwhile is bracing herself for a trip into town to buy some walking shoes, this will be her first taste of town shopping since before Christmas.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut tout le monde. Up already and about to drive to Caernarfon after filling up with fuel and taking Molly to our daughter's. The sun is up and someone painted the sky blue so it should be a smashing day on the train, driven by a steam engine, first class no less. The food and scenery will be greatly appreciated so I will see you all again much later.


Can I assume it is a return trip ?


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday again 
A few things to do before we stroll down the village.
Our best mates from Minehead are coming to us on Sunday and we will all be going out for lunch. They will be staying overnight, so MrsD has to get their bedroom ready.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Aug 2021)

A glorious sunny morning. We’re off to Weymouth on the train, table booked at the Belvedere for lunch and a pint or two. We’ll be walking to the station, about three miles, then a mile walk the other end so at least we’ll get some exercise. 
have a peaceful day folks 🍺☀️👍


----------



## Chief Broom (27 Aug 2021)

Morning folks  bit overcast here in Brora but not windy. Im increasing my miles per day now and maybe in the not to distant i can nonchalantly say "went for a 30m bimble this morning before i had my corn flakes!" Have definitely lost weight since turning the pedals not that i was much over. Had a good ride yesterday but got some tar on my tyres from some local road works...i now know to avoid anything freshly laid. Came back on the A9 and signalled left to let a large motorhome know they could pull out.....as it happens it wasnt necessary as the driver came straight out and wasnt even aware of my presence....hmm just as well i have years of motorcycle self preservation instilled.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2021)




----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nope, nothing here.


Blimey, what's it take to wake you up!


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Blimey, what's it take to wake you up!


I had a buzzer this morning, it was under my pillow, it's for the hard of hearing....
I SAID IT WAS FOR THE HARD OF HEARING....you don't have to shout


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I had a buzzer this morning, it was under my pillow, it's for the hard of hearing....
> I SAID IT WAS FOR THE HARD OF HEARING....you don't have to shout


Why's a herd of herring need a buzzer?
Can you get a herd of herring!


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why's a herd of herring need a buzzer?
> Can you get a herd of herring!


A group of herring is called army


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> A group of herring is called army


What's an army doing carrying out manoeuvres under your pillow?
I've heard of undercover operatives, but under pillow...


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2021)

House tidy, weights lifted, cant do much as waiting for a new freezer to be delivered so enjoying a coffee while listening to aerosmith. Pleasant.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> House tidy, weights lifted, cant do much as waiting for a new freezer to be delivered so enjoying a coffee while listening to aerosmith. Pleasant.


I'm enjoying music a bit more again since treating myself to new earphones. Had some dance/trance sort of stuff on this morning that is supposed to be for running workouts but has a good beat for walking briskly to, so encourages you to keep the pace up.


This one.........I get it in high quality download as I joined Amazon music.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Running-Workout-Unmixed-Fitness-Jogging/dp/B07C84S2Y8/ref=sr_1_12?dchild=1&keywords=running+workout+music&qid=1630054580&sr=8-12


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2021)

Time to wander to the supermarket for a few things to keep me going over the weekend. Sun hasn't broken through yet but it's getting brighter so not far away.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2021)

I love music. I live for it. Im a rocker, and thats a lifestyle as well as a music choice. If im not playing it myself, im listening to it. As a result im very careful with my hearing as if I went deaf then for me that would be the end.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> I love music. I live for it. Im a rocker, and thats a lifestyle as well as a music choice. If im not playing it myself, im listening to it. As a result im very careful with my hearing as if I went deaf then for me that would be the end.


The blacksmith shop made me deaf, at the time didn't think 120 + decibels could harm you, or if they knew they could care less.
Right ear is the worse and the left is not much better, I use to love music, but it's a bit one sided now


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2021)

Car washed, doggie walked.
Sitting in the garden having a cuppa before we have a stroll down the village.
Very nice sunny day and the Grockles are pouring in.


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> I love music. I live for it. Im a rocker, and thats a lifestyle as well as a music choice. If im not playing it myself, im listening to it. As a result im very careful with my hearing as if I went deaf then for me that would be the end.


It didn't finish Beethoven off.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The blacksmith shop made me deaf, at the time didn't think 120 + decibels could harm you, or if they knew they could care less.
> Right ear is the worse and the left is not much better, I use to love music, but it's a bit one sided now


Im a bit down in my right ear, nearly 4 years of rifles in the days when ear defenders were considered effeminate. I got 3 gees compo for that. Still, its only minor,


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Im a bit down in my right ear, nearly 4 years of rifles in the days when ear defenders were considered effeminate. I got 3 gees compo for that. Still, its only minor,


I got £2000 in 1984, but I'd rather have my hearing back


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> I love music. I live for it. Im a rocker, and thats a lifestyle as well as a music choice. If im not playing it myself, im listening to it. As a result im very careful with my hearing as if I went deaf then for me that would be the end.





numbnuts said:


> The blacksmith shop made me deaf, at the time didn't think 120 + decibels could harm you, or if they knew they could care less.
> Right ear is the worse and the left is not much better, I use to love music, but it's a bit one sided now


I was a complete idiot when I was young... Coming back from the pub and putting my headphones on and fulling asleep with music blasting me at crazily high volume. That kind of thing... 

The most stupid thing I did was to stagger to the stage at one gig and put my head into the flared horn of a massive bass bin while the band were playing _*LOUD*_! 

There are certain frequencies that I can't hear at at all now. I'm not talking about the usual loss of high frequencies with age - frequencies below and above which I can still hear.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There are certain frequencies that I can't hear at at all now. I'm not talking about the usual loss of high frequencies with age - frequencies below and above which I can still hear.


I'm the same


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2021)

I have bimble. The farmers got another cut of grass in. It's all rolled up in thay black plastic. Just 10 miles but it blew away the cobwebs.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Blimey, what's it take to wake you up!


My bigger worry is what does it take to let me sleep.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My bigger worry is what does it take to let me sleep.


Turning the lights off at 04:30 today did it for me! 

Mind you, I woke up again at 08:55...


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2021)

Well here I am. Good Afternoon. It's grey and warm here, T-shirt weather but no sun. I'll be he3ading up to the allotment shortly.

An absolute shite sleep. Woke at 2.00am and still awake but feeling ghastly at 6.15. Messaged my cycling buddy to say I felt bad and wimped out of the ride. Went to spare room and fell asleep.........Mrs P woke me at 9.15 with a coffee saying "I thought you're cycling today?"


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2021)

20 years of racing motorbikes - tinnitus is a bugger!


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> 20 years of racing motorbikes - tinnitus is a bugger!


I don't get that I just can't hear


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2021)

I have tinnitus in my left ear. I've had it for about 3 years no. No idea why it happened. Most of the time I can ignore it, but sometimes it's so loud. It's a constant high pitched continuous sound.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2021)

I've always thought tinnitus would be a really distracting and difficult thing to live with.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I don't get that I just can't hear


I've got tinnitus too!


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have tinnitus in my left ear. I've had it for about 3 years no. No idea why it happened. * Most of the time I can ignore it, but sometimes it's so loud. It's a constant high pitched continuous sound.*



Are you sure that is not Mr WD, wanting to be allowed out of the cupboard?


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've always thought tinnitus would be a really distracting and difficult thing to live with.


WoW that sounds like my Ex


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Aug 2021)

Changed my mind about going out on the bike, went for a walk instead. Saw a spotted flycatcher and a glimpse of a wood warbler. And nearly stepped on a lizard.


----------



## Sterlo (27 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have bimble. The farmers got another cut of grass in. It's all rolled up in thay black plastic. Just 10 miles but it blew away the cobwebs.
> 
> View attachment 606272
> 
> ...


You're doing it again, showing pictures of those hilly things. That bump in the grass on the first pic is about as high as it get around here.


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2021)

Bloody chippies forgot to include my dog's sausage.......again!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Bloody chippies forgot to include my dog's sausage.......again!


Give him one of yours!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Are you sure that is not Mr WD, wanting to be allowed out of the cupboard?




No. His whine is much more annoying


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2021)

Sterlo said:


> You're doing it again, showing pictures of those hilly things. That bump in the grass on the first pic is about as high as it get around here.




We have far far more bumpy things than that round here.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've always thought tinnitus would be a really distracting and difficult thing to live with.



It can be annoying, I cannot experience silence.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2021)

I've got fish pie and spinach and chocolate cheesecake, not on the same plate I might add.
Oh and I have got my Garmin Vivo thingy working again


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2021)

Killed two birds with one stone by giving the car a few miles to park at the bottom of a forestry track which goes up past a mast on a hill. 2 miles walk up and decided to jog back down. Roasty toasty again. 😓


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> It can be annoying, *I cannot experience silence.*



With a wife, and, four daughters, I can sympathise


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2021)

I can tune it out most of the time. That's what happens when you have kids. You learn to tune them out as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2021)

Crikey, our Covid numbers are really shooting up again.


----------



## gavroche (27 Aug 2021)

Hi. We are back and we had a great time. We had half a carriage to ourselves, a hamper with enough food for two days and an afternoon tea with loads of cakes.





That is the loco pulling us.






Inside our panorama carriage, just the two of us .


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Aug 2021)

A great day out in Weymouth. First visit to the Belvedere, a music themed pub in a location that’s a bit off the beaten track. Food was good, beer was excellent and sitting in the Beer garden nattering with friends was a real tonic. Took a few photos while heading up the musical themed steps to the garden. We’ll certainly be heading back there in the near future.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey, our Covid numbers are really shooting up again.




It's not surprising when there are so many on holiday in the UK. I will make sure I stay well away from the masses


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2021)

it's dark and  too


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks, carers are here.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2021)

That didn't take long, spoke to Amazon about the faulty tablet at the beginning of the week, printed of the returns label, packed up the tablet and put it in the post Wednesday, it arrived back at Amazon Friday morning, I checked my bank this morning and the refund is in the account.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning, Lol!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2021)

Morning. Cool bit bright and sunny. Looks like another nice day for us.

We will have to fight the good fight with the tourists this weekend I daresay.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Cool bit bright and sunny. Looks like another nice day for us.
> 
> We will have to fight the good fight with the tourists this weekend I daresay.


It'll be busy here as it's Bank Holiday. next week will be even busier as it's the Airshow. At least we'll get a decent view of some of the Airplanes from the back garden ( depending on wind direction and flight path )


----------



## Chief Broom (28 Aug 2021)

I have a cunning plan.....Breezing along tuther day all was well expect every fly/mosquito/gnat etc also decided it was a good day for a bimble...I do tend to need to breathe which was unfortunate considering the amount of little****ards that wanted to interupt the process. So heres my soon to be patented Anti fly swallowing mini mask,,,a bit of gauze with a sticky edge which you whap over yer gob....presto! only a £5er for a pack of three!


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> I have a cunning plan.....Breezing along tuther day all was well expect every fly/mosquito/gnat etc also decided it was a good day for a bimble...I do tend to need to breathe which was unfortunate considering the amount of little****ards that wanted to interupt the process. So heres my soon to be patented Anti fly swallowing mini mask,,,a bit of gauze with a sticky edge which you whap over yer gob....presto! only a £5er for a pack of three!



Just treat them as an extra meat ration and swallow.


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Ilfracombe for a bit of shopping from LIDL this morning.
Quick whizz over the lawns with the Flymo and a couple of bushes to trim back when we get home.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2021)

Morning. Cool and misty here so went up the local hill to get above it. It was lovely in the sun up the top and looking down over the mist.

Bit of a climb so gets the ticker going.

Porridge now.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2021)

Good day. Hey, hey, hey it's a beautiful day........I've slept till 7.40.

Late night last night as friends came over for food, drink and cards. A fun evening.

Not much to do. I'll probably wash my Cervelo and perhaps replace the heli tape which is very tatty. I'm on the sports club bar rota this afternoon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, and a beautiful one it is too. I’ve already been out, I walked over to my LBS for 8 to collect my Raleigh. A lovely fresh morning, lots of goldfinches and greenfinches twittering away, a few swallows overhead.
Now having breakfast and waiting for it to warm up a little before I head off for a bike ride.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Hey, hey, hey it's a beautiful day........I've slept till 7.40.
> 
> Late night last night as friends came over for food, drink and cards. A fun evening.
> 
> Not much to do. I'll probably wash my Cervelo and perhaps replace the heli tape which is very tatty. I'm on the sports club bar rota this afternoon.


I noticed the Heli tape on one of the Brommies is a bit battered. I pondered on using some Gorilla Tape extra heavy duty Matt tape, it's done a sterling job on my shed window which was cracked. Or is it proper Heli from the Bay ?


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I noticed the Heli tape on one of the Brommies is a bit battered. I pondered on using some Gorilla Tape extra heavy duty Matt tape, it's done a sterling job on my shed window which was cracked. Or is it proper Heli from the Bay ?


I'm considering Gorilla tape. I need to have a look to see if I can find my heli tape and may pop to B&Q to check out clear Gorilla tape.

I'm a bit concerned Gorilla tape might damage the paint when/if it has to be removed.

I worry about stuff like that........


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Aug 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> ...every fly/mosquito/gnat etc


An oddly North American way of describing what are generally known as wee beasties ?


----------



## Chief Broom (28 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> An oddly North American way of describing what are generally known as wee beasties ?


After spitting a few out i decided the elegant collective term should be 'little ****ards'! ' Wee beasties' sounds Scots im from Zummerzet


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It'll be busy here as it's Bank Holiday. next week will be even busier as it's the Airshow. At least we'll get a decent view of some of the Airplanes from the back garden ( depending on wind direction and flight path )




I have just read thay next month 200 classic cars will be arriving in Mach as part of a charity thing. They will take up the whole of the main lay and display car park. Gawd. More tourists then


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2021)

Like a warm fart on a cold day, I have risen!

Today I will clean my car thoroughly so Mr MOT looks kindly upon it next week.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just read thay next month 200 classic cars will be arriving in Mach as part of a charity thing. They will take up the whole of the main *lay and display* car park. Gawd. More tourists then



Is this some new Welsh pastime we are unfamiliar with??


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Is this some new Welsh pastime we are unfamiliar with??


They should hold a “ Classic Bra’s “ rally, then Welshie would get to show off her Whalebone Corsets😁


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Is this some new Welsh pastime we are unfamiliar with??




We try to keep some things secret. We don't want rveyrone to know


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> They should hold a “ Classic Bra’s “ rally, then Welshie would get to show off her Whalebone Corsets😁


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2021)

Jeez......I go off to do a very rare spot of housework and come back to the usual smut. I don't know


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2021)

And one of these days i might actually learn how to spell.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And one of these days i might actually learn how to spell.


U need to get that speel chucker better traned.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And one of these days i might actually learn how to spell.



You'll be OK as long as the spell checker can spell, I've always rekoned mine is dyslexic.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> U need to get that speel chucker better traned.


I have a feeling that the keyboard on my laptop is sentient. While I’m typing it adds an extra “a” to make a double “a” ( such aas this ). I only pick up on it when I notice the red squiggly line under the word that has become misspelled. It’s invariably the letter “a” . If I look at the screen ( I’m a “ hunt and peck “ typist ) then it doesn’t happen.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2021)

OK. I openly admit I'm anal over clean bikes. When I clean a bike it is clean and I try to keep it this way. Small scratches etc. I vigorously polish out. Polish is an essential part of my tool kit!! My five year old Cervelo, for example, has some scratches and so on but from a distance looks very good.

I've found my Heli tape. I decided I'd check YouTube for a refresher on application.

I've found a guy who has posted a video of him covering all the upper and outer surfaces, cranks, blah, blah of his bike with Heli tape. The whole thing...... It is a rather beautiful Ribble CGR.

I thought I was obsessive...............I'm popping out to buy some more Heli tape.

😂😂😂


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK. I openly admit I'm anal over clean bikes. When I clean a bike it is clean and I try to keep it this way. Small scratches etc. I vigorously polish out. Polish is an essential part of my tool kit!! My five year old Cervelo, for example, has some scratches and so on but from a distance looks very good.
> 
> I've found my Heli tape. I decided I'd check YouTube for a refresher on application.
> 
> ...


Just leave the dirt on the bike.......it protects them!  Sadly, mine get a bit neglected these days.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2021)

I really get pissed off with this site at times when you post something and get a personal attack in the reply, or do they think they are being bloody smart.
I have reported it, if it's not removed ASAP I will not post again or even leave, Oh by the way it was not from this thread.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2021)

Another bimble in the bag for me. Gorgeous weather here. Loads of tourists trying to knock me off my bike, but they missed


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2021)

The second from bottom photo was taken about 200 feet from my drive. We are well hidden


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I really get pissed off with this site at times when you post something and get a personal attack in the reply, or do they think they are being bloody smart.
> I have reported it, if it's not removed ASAP I will not post again or even leave, Oh by the way it was not from this thread.


Which thread? Can’t see anything. No doubt on NACA I presume?


----------



## pawl (28 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I really get pissed off with this site at times when you post something and get a personal attack in the reply, or do they think they are being bloody smart.
> I have reported it, if it's not removed ASAP I will not post again or even leave, Oh by the way it was not from this thread.






Stick with your mates on the Retirment and Mundane threads usually good hearted banter.
Prsonaly I’ve had good support over the last few weeks.and it was much appreciated.I don’t go anywhere near anything political


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2021)

Saw this on a blog I follow and found it quite moving. The guy had just lost his old dog. Nearly moved me to tears. Sorry in advance to @Drago what with Lemmy recently departing.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Stick with your mates on the Retirment and Mundane threads usually good hearted banter.
> Prsonaly I’ve had good support over the last few weeks.and it was much appreciated.I don’t go anywhere near anything political


Me neither. If I made some of my views public, I would be banned!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I really get pissed off with this site at times when you post something and get a personal attack in the reply, or do they think they are being bloody smart.
> I have reported it, if it's not removed ASAP I will not post again or even leave, Oh by the way it was not from this thread.


If you leave or don't post you let the dickheads win.

Don't do that.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Saw this on a blog I follow and found it quite moving. The guy had just lost his old dog. Nearly moved me to tears. Sorry in advance to @Drago what with Lemmy recently departing.
> View attachment 606476


Says it all really about our pets. Unconditional love, unlike people.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I really get pissed off with this site at times when you post something and get a personal attack in the reply, or do they think they are being bloody smart.
> I have reported it, if it's not removed ASAP I will not post again or even leave, Oh by the way it was not from this thread.


UPDATE
I have a screen shot of the post, but the offending post has now been removed by the mods, I BIG thank you to them. 
It does seem that a certain few on here are constantly having a go at me personally, I don't mind people taking the piss for a laugh, I'm always up for a good joke, but these members keep raking things up from the past, if truth was known they would not have the guts to say it to my face.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> UPDATE
> I have a screen shot of the post, but the offending post has now been removed by the mods, I BIG thank you to them.
> It does seem that a certain few on here are constantly having a go at me personally, I don't mind people taking the piss for a laugh, I'm always up for a good joke, but these members keep raking things up from the past, if truth was known they would not have the guts to say it to my face.


Wasn’t your comment re photo or it didn’t happen on the missile strike? I thought it was funny


----------



## rustybolts (28 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> They should hold a “ Classic Bra’s “ rally, then Welshie would get to show off her Whalebone Corsets😁


Good as she is I dont think she would beat this entry !
(26) Woody Allen's Giant Boob scene360p H 264 AAC - YouTube


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wasn’t your comment re photo or it didn’t happen on the missile strike? I thought it was funny


No it wasn't about that, just about post delivery times, as I said the post has now been removed and said member is now on my ignore list


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2021)

I tend to say my piece then walk away. I have always found it difficult to keep my gob shut . I don't suffer fools and idiots very well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The second from bottom photo was taken about 200 feet from my drive. We are well hidden


Is it like a Welsh Brigadoon?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Aug 2021)

Back from a very enjoyable little potter into Midlothian on my new wheels, they are very round as Sir Dave would say. And the weather stayed very acceptable too, sunny and up to 19°, very pleasant indeed.


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2021)

Good afternoon all.
Just back from a little pootle on Le Velo.
The Kitchen floor looked like I could grow potatoes on it. So I washed it. It always makes me smile to see the original colour come through, for a while at least.
It has been raining on and off all day, but I managed to get two lots of washing done also. Quite a productive day.
Our son is taking us out for a meal tonight, with his girlfriend, I wonder what he wants?
Enjoy your day all.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I really get pissed off with this site at times when you post something and get a personal attack in the reply, or do they think they are being bloody smart.
> I have reported it, if it's not removed ASAP I will not post again or even leave, Oh by the way it was not from this thread.



Yes, I noticed you were getting picked on (again). The same people would be crying "bullying" if they were on the receiving end.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2021)

Looks like my new TV will be here on Wednesday instead of 21st to 28th September. Woooohooo


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Aug 2021)

One of my granddaughters is super talented at drawing. She has just completed the picture shown. It looks like a photograph, but, it is a drawing!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> One of my granddaughters is super talented at drawing. She has just completed the picture shown. It looks like a photograph, but, it is a drawing!


Wow! Amazing.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow! Amazing.



Yes, she must get her talent from her mothers side of the family, because I cannot even draw a straight line with a ruler!

There are even more of her drawings here, not only dogs.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like my new TV will be here on Wednesday instead of 21st to 28th September. Woooohooo


Can we all come round to watch


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> UPDATE
> I have a screen shot of the post, but the offending post has now been removed by the mods, I BIG thank you to them.
> It does seem that a certain few on here are constantly having a go at me personally, I don't mind people taking the piss for a laugh, I'm always up for a good joke, but these members keep raking things up from the past, if truth was known they would not have the guts to say it to my face.


Chill Jon, we love you dude (in a manly, deep voiced, backslapping kind if way!)


----------



## gavroche (28 Aug 2021)

Good afternoon. After the excess calories on the train yesterday, I went for a 26 miles ride earlier,including the climb up the Great Orme in lovely sunshine. Llandudno and all the beaches are packed with people. Covid must be a distant memory for them I take it. I kept my distance and just cycled away from them all. 
At the bottom of the Orme, I passed this old lady on a ebike and stayed in front of her for most of the way until the last slope which is about 10%. I heard the whining of the motor coming up behind me and as she went past me, she shouted: " I am not going to be beaten!" She was about 75 and I never saw her again. 
You really see all sorts when out on the bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Can we all come round to watch


If you like.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Chill Jon, we love you dude (in a manly, deep voiced, backslapping kind if way!)


 
No sorry, but it was direct attack on a post I made months ago and nothing to do with the post he put it on.
If people don't like what I say bloody tough, but why keep bringing it up time and time again, it's not the first time either from the same member.
There are quite a few on here that totally dislike me, maybe I just don't fit in with their life style as I have long hair, use the wrong deodorant, or ride the wrong bike.
There are 13 on my ignore list and all of them have attacked me personally after a comment I have made, why they do this I have no idea, but I ain't going to put up with it.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2021)

Some people are just arrissholes bud.

But there are plenty hereabouts that aren't.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2021)

From my Facebook page tonight, made me chuckle.

Julie Morgan
15 August 2019 
There is nothing worse than a Doctor's Receptionist who insists you tell her what is wrong with you in a room full of other patients.
I know most of us have experienced this, and I love the way this guy handled it.
A 65-year-old man walked into a crowded waiting room and approached the desk.
The Receptionist said, 'Yes sir, what are you seeing the Doctor for today?'
'There's something wrong with my dick', he replied.
The receptionist became irritated and said, 'You shouldn't come into a crowded waiting room and say things like that. '
'Why not, you asked me what was wrong and I told you,' he said.
The Receptionist replied; 'Now you've caused some embarrassment in this room full of people. You should have said there is something wrong with your ear or something and discussed the problem further with the Doctor in private.'
The man replied, 'You shouldn't ask people questions in a roomful of strangers, if the answer could embarrass anyone. The man walked out, waited several minutes, and then re-entered.
The Receptionist smiled smugly and asked, 'Yes??'
'There's something wrong with my ear,' he stated.
The Receptionist nodded approvingly and smiled, knowing he had taken her advice.. 'And what is wrong with your ear, Sir?'
'I can't piss out of it,' he replied.
The waiting room erupted in laughter...
Mess with seniors, and you're going to lose....(yep, sure are)


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page tonight, made me chuckle.
> 
> Julie Morgan
> 15 August 2019
> ...


I've come close to that, very close.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've come close to that, very close.


I had a phone call from the Doctors surgery yesterday. I was a bit apprehensive as I'd had a blood test at the Hospital on Wednesday so I thought something might have cropped up. It was a lady offering me an appointment to come in for the administration of the Shingles vaccine. I asked " are you the Doctor? " to which she replied "no " I then asked why there was no checking of Medical records at the Practice prior to offering a vaccine that might be unsuitable and requested that she discuss it with the Doctors and hung up.
I was quite angry because I'd previously been offered the Shingles vaccine on two occasions, both by text message. I ignored the first, and after the second I went in to the Surgery and explained to the receptionist that had my records been checked they would see that I was Immune compromised and the Shingles vaccine could have adverse effects. You would hope that had I not been aware of this ( I'd checked with my Consultant after the first text message ) that if, out of ignorance I'd attended the Shingles vaccine clinic, there would have been cross checks and I wouldn't be given the vaccine. I'm not convinced however, as I know the various jabs are usually administered by Nurses. The Practice also has a financial incentive to vaccinate as many people as they can as they are paid per patient. 
I'm still a bit miffed about it, I've got an appointment with my Consultant on Wednesday for the latest " Scores on the Doors " I'll mention it to her and see what her reaction is.

Sorry for the rant, I feel a bit better now


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Aug 2021)

Sorry - may end up as a rant but I thought you lot might understand

Grandson was 5 yesterday - had an extended family tea today in a local pub

great place as it has a large outdoor area with a playground a diddy football pitch

kids eat early - so table booked for 5
4 kids present - 10 months old brother, 4 year old cousin, the 5 year old birthday boy and his 9 year old sister
kids starters appeared after 6 - way after ordering - 9 year old was winging like mad and 'pops' had had to 'have a word' which is unusual

kids mains arrived shortly after which they mostly wanted to play

so when - way after 7 - the adults mains arrived 2 fathers had to be outside supervising so I had to eat fast and go out to supervise while Dads went to eat their now cold mixed grills


kids also go to bed early and have had to very active days - and are now tired and grumpy

and 'someone' decides everyone has to 'pay for what they had'

so - using one bill - we had to work out the total of what we had

amid a load of grumpy tired kids who needed to get home

ours (me and my wife) happened to have the cheapest mains and all the starters we pretty much the same price
and we had 2 cokes between us - which were cheaper than I expected

so I ended up paying only £36 for both of us

the other blokes (because) added their own up and paid


but we still ended up £18 short - more than either of our totals

someone was being dodgy or was rubbish at maths - and none of us are bad at maths given our jobs



Yea Gods why do people do that - we would have paid the least and would have been happy to split the bill - but no - pay for what you had


and to top it all someone suggested that I took the bill home and checked it


I DID AND WE DAMN WELL PAID OVER AS I EXPECTED


but someone will still think I was the one who underpaid bacuse
a) I paid least per person
b) when it became clear I was the first to offer to make up the difference but my wife's son was faced with 3 screaming kids and a stressed parter so just put it on his card


I damn well bet I know who 'got it wrong'

and it damn well wasn;t anyone who was out in the playground supervising kids!!!!



sorry - end rant


sorry - edit - restart rant


and the damn food was rubbish as well

end rant
again


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2021)

Best way is formone person to pay it all, and everyone to then pay them. No sneaky short payments then.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Best way is formone person to pay it all, and everyone to then pay them. No sneaky short payments then.


Same problem can happen

some people have no sense of decency or honour

splitting the bill has the great advantage of everyone paying the same - hence transparency

does mean the person who had the cheapest has to agree - in this case this was me but what do I know 

I did once play badminton with a small group that always went for a meal after
great atmosphere - at teh end we split the bill after an extremly fair discussion about how much to take off x because they didn;t drink and y didn't have a starter
very pleasant group
so it can be done - just don;t raise the damn subject when all the kids are tired

Oh - and just to take the rant further (sorry)

why in the name of all the Gods do people think it is OK to leave a pub via the playground gate AND NOT SHUT IT BEHIND THEM!!!!

There are damn well kids there

I know they are not your kids
and the pub should make the gate auto close


but FFS 

really!!!

sorry again

I may be totally p****d off about all this
which you may have worked out by now


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2021)

STOP PRESS: Political discussion on CycleChat is on the way out... 

I avoided that sub-forum because I'm sure that I would have got into heated arguments very quickly and either been booted off CC or flounced!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2021)

Morning. Misty murky again. Forgot I had left washing out and it’s damp again. 

My mojo has almost disappeared completely and sitting here struggling to even get out for a walk. I’m too heavy just now and seem to have got stuck in a vicious circle of not enjoying my exercise much because I am carrying too much weight but knowing it’s not going to come off unless I do.
Nothing worse than hauling over a stone of extra lard around, especially uphill. 

I am off. I don’t think it will be far this morning.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks, carers were here at a reasonable time this morning, just after seven, we were already up, I'd got a phone call from downstairs just before seven, my Good lady was in urgent need of the commode and needed my assistance. just after they'd gone my Good Lady reported a wardrobe malfunction, her prominent assets were not fully in their holders, I had to break out the warm spoons, make adjustments and ensure the lady was comfortable.


----------



## Dirk (29 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Been having trouble accessing the site this morning - is management doing some alterations?
Just waiting for our mates to arrive from Minehead, should be here in the next ten minutes.
Having read all of the above posts; I have to say that, in my opinion, kids under 18 should not be allowed in pubs. We never were - we had to sit outside with a bottle of Vimto and a packet of OXO crisps.
I was in one of our locals on Friday and a family of Grockles came in - mum, dad and 4 kids aged about 4 to 8 years old. Dad promptly sat all the kids on bar stools at the bar! 
Lot of disgruntled murmurings from the locals before the landlady asked them to move.


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Been having trouble accessing the site this morning - is management doing some alterations?
> Just waiting for our mates to arrive from Minehead, should be here in the next ten minutes.
> ...





Was off for a while.Thought I’d been banned for being to polite


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Aug 2021)

A belated good morning all, hopefully the technical glitches of earlier are now corrected. Very grey here today, and not very warm. Looks like we are set for more greyness and easterly coolness for the whole week, but at least it’s dry.
Have been out for a jog-stroke-walk, another attempt to try running again. The last attempt lasted a few months before something went wrong in my right foot, it felt like something had torn internally across the sole. I’ve been resting it since June, I can still feel it as a bit of a niggle. I’ve no great confidence in this latest attempt at returning to running succeeding but you never know.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Best way is form*one person to pay it all, and everyone to then pay them. * No sneaky short payments then.



Yes, that is what we do. There is a group of 5 or 6 of us, and, we are all well past drinking 5 or 6 pints (or more), in a session, so, rounds are out, no-one can remember from one week to the next who bought the last round, so, "carrying rounds forward" from week to week, is out. One of our number is a retired Bean Counter, with an Excel addiction, so, he pays for everything, on his plastic, gets his Excel fix, and sends each of us a bill.

He does complain that he gets a lot of adverts for drinking and eating places in his online feed, presumably because Google is monitoring his apparent high expenditure on drinking


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, carers were here at a reasonable time this morning, just after seven, we were already up, I'd got a phone call from downstairs just before seven, my Good lady was in urgent need of the commode and needed my assistance. just after they'd gone my Good Lady reported a wardrobe malfunction, *her prominent assets were not fully in their holders,* I had to break out the warm spoons, make adjustments and ensure the lady was comfortable.



For some reason, your post appeared twice, was that once for each "asset", or, a website malfunction?


----------



## numbnuts (29 Aug 2021)




----------



## BoldonLad (29 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Been having trouble accessing the site this morning - is management doing some alterations?
> Just waiting for our mates to arrive from Minehead, should be here in the next ten minutes.
> ...



Yes, some parents have no sense, or consideration. Can't blame the children (IMHO). Sadly, such situation spoil it for everyone.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> For some reason, your post appeared twice, was that once for each "asset", or, a website malfunction?



Website glitch.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2021)

I see it's still morning. Lovely day here. Blue skies and sunshine and it's really warm as well.

I have been tinkering and pottering around doing arty crafty stuffs. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I see it's still morning. Lovely day here. Blue skies and sunshine and it's really warm as well.
> 
> I have been tinkering and pottering around doing arty crafty stuffs.
> 
> Stay safe peeps.


It's cloudy here and only 18c


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2021)

Not surprised the politics part of the forum is closing. It was a huge headache for the mods


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not surprised the politics part of the forum is closing. It was a huge headache for the mods


Is it closing? Hope all the argumentative sods don't appear in here instead! 

I have had to shut the window as the kids over the back are crying constantly. Between brats and dogs and diy I am demented living here now. Roll on the winter and they will all be inside with doors and windows shut.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Aug 2021)

Pity the NACA bit is closing but you can't really expect the mods to put up with some of the stuff on there for ever so I can't blame them

I have found a lot of interesting info and links on there - but most threads seem to start off OK then after a while I just abandon them when they get to the point where it is just a few people shouting and ignoring everyone else

I am on another forum (professionally orientated) that shut down all political stuff towards the end of Brexit due to the same sort of issues so I was kinda expecting it.

Thanks to the mods by the way - they do a great job - and get little thanks!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2021)

Must be lunch time. It's either an egg mayo sandwich or beans on toast I think. How exciting!


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it closing? Hope all the argumentative sods don't appear in here instead!
> 
> I have had to shut the window as the kids over the back are crying constantly. Between brats and dogs and diy I am demented living here now. Roll on the winter and they will all be inside with doors and windows shut.


Car repairs, with impact drivers going, at 7am this morning down here.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Car repairs, with impact drivers going, at 7am this morning down here.


Not that bad, I was lying awake anyway.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Car repairs, with impact drivers going, at 7am this morning down here.


Rest of my body is feeling decrepit, but the lugs are still working well and noise really gets to me. I just get more and more irritated and unsettled if it goes on too long.


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it closing? Hope all the argumentative sods don't appear in here instead!
> 
> I have had to shut the window as the kids over the back are crying constantly. Between brats and dogs and diy I am demented living here now. Roll on the winter and they will all be inside with doors and windows shut.





If they do migrate to this thread I think they will find as the saying goes they have bitten off more than they can chew


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Rest of my body is feeling decrepit, but the lugs are still working well and noise really gets to me. I just get more and more irritated and unsettled if it goes on too long.


The owl on the roof opposite, at 3am this morning was annoying. Long distance "conversation" going on with another.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> The owl on the roof opposite, at 3am this morning was annoying. Long distance "conversation" going on with another.


Wonder whooooo it was speaking to


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> If they do migrate to this thread I think they will find as the saying goes they have bitten off more than they can chew




I wonder who you are talking about.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2021)

Today we will be having roast pork with stuffing. Sandwich time today as no doubt my 2 youngest grandsons working part time for tesco will be here later and they will be starving of course


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder whooooo it was speaking to


To whooo, to whooo, to you that's whooo.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it closing? Hope all the argumentative sods don't appear in here instead!
> 
> I have had to shut the window as the kids over the back are crying constantly. Between brats and dogs and diy I am demented living here now. Roll on the winter and they will all be inside with doors and windows shut.


Can @Drago not loan you one of AK47s......just for a morning


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2021)

Not really posted for a couple of days. Can't seem to get my head in gear.
We were going to have a full roast but neither of us is up to it so I will have a roast beef butty while MrsD will join Mo with beans on toast.


----------



## 12boy (29 Aug 2021)

3.9C this morning but it will warm up later. Splashes of red and yellow in thd the trees, vines and other plants as fall comes in creeping like a nun. Thanks, JL for the creepy image. 
BTW, when I was four and we lived in Madras, my ma fell over dead one night and this devastated my dad, who was lost for a while. He placed me in a boarding school run by Belgian nuns who found me a difficult and spoiled kid. They attempted to discipline by making me eat the eggshells for soft boiled eggs and kneeling on walnuts. I grew up hating and fearing nuns although I am over it now. Now that I think about it, I always found clowns scary too. 
A ride will be ridden in a while and arrows prolly arched as well. A mow will be in order as well. 
Be well and safe, and speaking of that, we oldies will be due our third Covid shot in the next month or so, as a booster. Is that a thingover there?


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> ........
> Be well and safe, and speaking of that, *we oldies will be due our third Covid shot in the next month or so, as a booster. Is that a thingover there?*



Have not heard anything "official" to that effect, but, daughter No1 (who works in local vaccine centres), does tell me, that is "the plan".


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not really posted for a couple of days. Can't seem to get my head in gear.
> We were going to have a full roast but neither of us is up to it so I will have a roast beef butty while MrsD will join Mo with beans on toast.


She'd pinch Mo's beans on toast!!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> She'd pinch Mo's beans on toast!!


If you gave her a chance.
However as it's a bit far away and the beans would be cold......so MrsD will likely have her own.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If you gave her a chance.
> However as it's a bit far away and the beans would be cold......so MrsD will likely have her own.


Only one way to find out if they'd be cold, but I'd say Mo will have cleared her plate by now.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> 3.9C this morning but it will warm up later. Splashes of red and yellow in thd the trees, vines and other plants as fall comes in creeping like a nun. Thanks, JL for the creepy image.



Sunday morning creeping like a nun
Monday's child has learned to tie his bootlace
See how they run


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not really posted for a couple of days. Can't seem to get my head in gear.
> We were going to have a full roast but neither of us is up to it so I will have a roast beef butty while MrsD will join Mo with beans on toast.



Roast pork for us tonight, the meats already in the oven, with jacket spuds and mixed veg.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Sunday morning creeping like a nun
> Monday's child has learned to tie his bootlace
> See how they run


Oh, of course... I was trying to work out who '_JL_' was and thought that '_creeping like a nun_' sounded familiar!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2021)

Good afternoon, someone had broken this when I was along earlier. 

@ebikeerwidnes - it's always split the bill in our circle BUT usually, if necessary, someone will say, on behalf of John, "John only had such and such or we had and extra bottle of wine" and then chuck in a bit extra.

@Mo1959 you have my understanding. My mojo keeps disappearing along with my sleep and with increasing weight - which I'm really peed off about. The weight aspect I get really cross with myself over as it impacts everything I do. I'm trying a new tack this time; taken five days rest from exercise of any sort and used the time to catch up all the stuff I needed to do. Get on top of the allotment, fix and wash bikes etc. Stay in bed when I wake at 3.00-4.00. It's worked quite well. I've got a lot of stuff done so no list of jobs, I feel quite rested and this morning I felt like doing my morning exercise routine plus I've planned two rides for later in the week.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, of course... I was trying to work out who '_JL_' was and thought that '_creeping like a nun_' sounded familiar!



Thanks. Enjoyed that.

Lennon would have been 81 this year. What an awful waste and how much have we lost.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Lennon would have been 81 this year. What an awful waste and how much have we lost.


Yes; I remember how shocked I was when he was murdered.



PaulSB said:


> Thanks. Enjoyed that.


For a long while, Beatles songs were not available online but most record companies have seen sense now.

Help yourself *HERE*!


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks. Enjoyed that.
> 
> Lennon would have been 81 this year. What an awful waste and how much have we lost.



I'm listening to a Beatles playlist that I put together a few years ago, 41 tracks starting with Back In The USSR and finishing with Please Please me.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes; I remember how shocked I was when he was murdered.
> 
> 
> For a long while, Beatles songs were not available online but most record companies have seen sense now.
> ...



Thats been book marked.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2021)

I'm watching Beatles videos now. What strikes me is how much they packed into songs that are less than 3 minutes long!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2021)

Along the road are still having fun in the French mountains I see. Looks amazing.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2021)

The opening 5-6 seconds of Revolution have got to be right up there with Won't Get Fooled Again and Street Fighting Man for the most distinctive opening chords/riff..........God how I loved it all, and still do. Fighting the urge to sit down with YouTube and a bottle!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2021)

.......and of course Baba O'Reilly..............................I must stop NOW!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2021)

Honky Tonk Women..............................sorry


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2021)

This all started because i popped on here to mention I'm looking for concerts to go to in Manchester and the Hollies 60th Anniversary Tour popped up. 60th???? How old are this lot?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The opening 5-6 seconds of Revolution have got to be right up there with Won't Get Fooled Again and Street Fighting Man for the most distinctive opening chords/riff.........


I think John Peel had it right - you can recognise this in the first _2 _seconds! (The video leads into those 2 seconds with a couple of seconds of silence.)


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think John Peel had it right - you can recognise this in the first _2 _seconds! (The video leads into those 2 seconds with a couple of seconds of silence.)



I suppose it's generational. I instantly recognise it but not as quickly - if that makes sense - as the ones above. An absolutely brilliant single though.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2021)

On another matter Queen + Adam Lambert £399.68......come on lads you're having a laugh


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I suppose it's generational. I instantly recognise it but not as quickly - if that makes sense - as the ones above. An absolutely brilliant single though.


I thought that you were about the same age as me (65-66 ish)? 

I was only 22 in 1978 when Teenage Kicks was released. I knew all the Beatles and Stones songs from my older sister's record collection.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I thought that you were about the same age as me (65-66 ish)?
> 
> I was only 22 in 1978 when Teenage Kicks was released. I knew all the Beatles and Stones songs from my older sister's record collection.


Hard to say why really I'm 67 but the Undertones weren't a band that particularly caught my imagination. That era would have been Blondie, Police, Dylan, Springsteen, Fleetwood Mac, Sutherland Brothers (weirdly), Nils Lofgren, Roy Harper, The Who amongst others for me.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hard to say why really I'm 67 but the Undertones weren't a band that particularly caught my imagination. That era would have been Blondie, Police, Dylan, Springsteen, Fleetwood Mac, Sutherland Brothers (weirdly), Nils Lofgren, Roy Harper, The Who amongst others for me.


I did listen to Blondie and the Police. Dylan via my sister. She also liked Fleetwood Mac but I wasn't keen on them. I had friends who played a lot of Roy Harper and liked some of his albums. Another mate was a Who fan so I heard a lot of that but wasn't that into them. Sutherland Brothers and Nils Lofgren pretty much passed me by.

The Undertones to me were pretty much just that one single, but I think that was a pretty good effort. What I really liked in that video was that they were young guys just having fun. None of that 'is my makeup good' crap!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2021)

Just watched the new Vera. Enjoyed it. I’ll catch up on Vigil another night.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Aug 2021)

For those with GCN/Eurosport apps and who haven’t yet watched today’s Bretagne Classic I heartily recommend that you do, it was most enjoyable 😍
The women’s race is tomorrow, retaining the old name of the GP Plouay.
Really enjoyed today’s stage of the Vuelta too 
And in other news, in between watching racing, I treated my Kinesis to new cassette/chain/small chainring, one of those rare occasions where everything went to plan and it all worked perfectly first time. I am a happy bunny


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> For those with GCN/Eurosport apps and who haven’t yet watched today’s Bretagne Classic I heartily recommend that you do, it was most enjoyable 😍
> The women’s race is tomorrow, retaining the old name of the GP Plouay.
> Really enjoyed today’s stage of the Vuelta too
> And in other news, in between watching racing, I treated my Kinesis to new cassette/chain/small chainring, one of those rare occasions where everything went to plan and it all worked perfectly first time. I am a happy bunny


I’ve got a new chain sitting to go on my hybrid and haven’t got round to it yet. Must get it done. Better not leaving it too long and causing wear on the cassette as it’s a 1 x 12 set up and the cassettes will be mega expensive I would think.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2021)

@classic33 People in Comrie saying there was an earthquake a couple of hours ago, but nothing on the website yet.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> @classic33 People in Comrie saying there was an earthquake a couple of hours ago, but nothing on the website yet.


Try this one,
https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ea...21-Near-Stirling-Scotland-United-Kingdom.html

*comrie (0.6 km S of epicenter)*
Very weak shaking (MMI II) / single lateral shake / 1-2 s : _house and *bed shake for brief few seconds*_ 

What were they doing!


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> @classic33 People in Comrie saying there was an earthquake a couple of hours ago, but nothing on the website yet.


You on Drummond Street?


----------



## Drago (29 Aug 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2021)

I have just been plotting the route for a particularly tough metric century ride and was Street Viewing part of it. I had a flashback to the last time I rode up there. Take a look *HERE* at what I call the '_Goose Eye Grovel_' - a vicious little climb. Follow it up to the T-junction at the top...

I did it on the first Tour de Yorkshire sportive. I caught up with a rider from darn sarth (~London accent) halfway up the 20% ramp. He was really struggling and gasped out a desperate question - "_How much longer does this b*st*rd go on for?_" I feel really ashamed now, but I made a joke of it. I pretended that I wasn't also struggling and replied "_Oh, sorry, we haven't got to the steep bit yet - this is just the warm-up!_" He let out a strangled scream and immediately jumped off his bike!!! 

Oh, second flashback... In July 2012 I did a forum ride via that climb. I suffered so much, I thought that it was going to kill me. What I didn't know then was that I was riding suffering with the pulmonary embolism that almost _DID _kill me a couple of weeks later...


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have just been plotting the route for a particularly tough metric century ride and was Street Viewing part of it. I had a flashback to the last time I rode up there. Take a look *HERE* at what I call the '_Goose Eye Grovel_' - a vicious little climb. Follow it up to the T-junction at the top...
> 
> I did it on the first Tour de Yorkshire sportive. I caught up with a rider from darn sarth (~London accent) halfway up the 20% ramp. He was really struggling and gasped out a desperate question - "_How much longer does this b*st*rd go on for?_" I feel really ashamed now, but I made a joke of it. I pretended that I wasn't also struggling and replied* "Oh, sorry, we haven't got to the steep bit yet - this is just the warm-up!"* He let out a strangled scream and immediately jumped off his bike!!!
> 
> Oh, second flashback... In July 2012 I did a forum ride via that climb. I suffered so much, I thought that it was going to kill me. What I didn't know then was that I was riding suffering with the pulmonary embolism that almost _DID _kill me a couple of weeks later...


That was mean and uncalled for. And i'm glad I'm not the only one who's done it. Where'd he dump his bike after jumping off it?


----------



## 12boy (30 Aug 2021)

Brown eyed Girl...When it came out I was living on the Navajo Res and the Navajos just loved it. 
I always liked Wild Horses.
But what I really liked was blues...Junior Wells, Muddy Waters, Otis Spann and R&B....Marvin Gaye, the Temptations, Sam Cooke, and Aretha Franklin. I always thought Bob Dylan was the poet of my generation, too. Damn, but there was some music in the sixties and seventies.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> That was mean and uncalled for. And i'm glad I'm not the only one who's done it. Where'd he dump his bike after jumping off it?


He started walking up, pushing it in front of him. The truth is, he almost kept up with me!


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> He started walking up, pushing it in front of him. The truth is, he almost kept up with me!


You slowed to offer him support/encouragement, to make it to the top?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You slowed to offer him support/encouragement, to make it to the top?


If I had slowed down any more, I'd have been walking behind him! 

I think his main problem was that he had attacked the climb from the bottom and ran out of steam before the top. If he had paced himself I think he would probably have made it. I learned a long time ago to just select my lowest gear for the steep stuff and try not to exceed 80-90% of maximum effort unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If I had slowed down any more, I'd have been walking behind him!
> 
> I think his main problem was that he had attacked the climb from the bottom and ran out of steam before the top. If he had paced himself I think he would probably have made it. I learned a long time ago to just select my lowest gear for the steep stuff and try not to exceed 80-90% of maximum effort unless I absolutely have to.


That'd would have ruined his image of you though.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2021)

I rode the first Tour de Yorkshire as well. I remember grovelling up a climb in a town, can't recall which, and muttering to the rider next to me:

"They've got some bastard hills round here"

The reply came from a lady on the pavement:

"Ay, that's why it's so bastard beautiful"

Never forgotten that and still makes me smile today.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think John Peel had it right - you can recognise this in the first _2 _seconds! (The video leads into those 2 seconds with a couple of seconds of silence.)



When we had tropical fish one of them was a 'Black Shark'........which I named Feargal (see what I did there )


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> Brown eyed Girl...When it came out I was living on the Navajo Res and the Navajos just loved it.
> I always liked Wild Horses.
> But what I really liked was blues...Junior Wells, Muddy Waters, Otis Spann and R&B....Marvin Gaye, the Temptations, Sam Cooke, and Aretha Franklin. I always thought Bob Dylan was the poet of my generation, too. Damn, but there was some music in the sixties and seventies.



And don't forget Big Mama Thorton


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2021)

Good morning from a dull grey and cool Coventry


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, cool and grey here too.


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Off to watch the Minis on their Grand Tour of North Devon this lunchtime. 250 of them are coming through Blackmoor Gate at 1.30 pm.
It's on the way back to Minehead for our pals who stayed overnight, so that's quite handy. Keith was an Austin apprentice, way back when, and still has a soft spot for the Mini. We'll nip across the road to the Old Station Inn for lunch afterwards. That will round the weekend off nicely.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2021)

Morning. I had thought about an early bimble but it's overcast and a fine drizzle again plus I can't seem to be bothered with cycling just now, so a brisk walk done instead.

Breakfast now. Porridge or fruit and fibre........can't decide.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2021)

Morning. Typical bank holiday weather here. Damp. Dull and overcast. Let's hope all those effected but the hurricane are OK.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2021)

Morning all.
Did a Mo again and was up by 0500.

Its a BANK HOLIDAY .......does that mean I get the day off .

My Bro and SiL are coming for lunch tomorrow and I am in charge of the SpagBol so I am cooking it today.
With bolagnese I roughly follow a recipe but throw in whatever spices tickle my fancy at the time.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2021)

Good morning. Grey, cool and a little breezy.

You'll recall I took five days away from all exercise. Used the time to catch up loads of stuff. I started exercise again yesterday. Last night I woke at four and I DO have to be up and about today. Cycling at 9.30. After a brew and a read I went back to sleep till 7.55!!! Very happy.

🤞🤞🤞

Catch you all later.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Aug 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to watch the Minis on their Grand Tour of North Devon this lunchtime. 250 of them are coming through Blackmoor Gate at 1.30 pm.
> It's on the way back to Minehead for our pals who stayed overnight, so that's quite handy. Keith was an Austin apprentice, way back when, and still has a soft spot for the Mini. We'll nip across the road to the Old Station Inn for lunch afterwards. That will round the weekend off nicely.


Reminds me of the time when as a youth I once stood by a Solihull roadside watching a parade of Austin Metros . What a bizarre thing for me to have done ! I probably still have the photo’s somewhere amidst all the 35mm slide boxes that I never look at.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Did a Mo again and was up by 0500.


I've actually been doing slightly better lately. Not too bad last night, although I was awake more often than it shows. Not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2021)

I have risen!

I was going to cut the grass today, but its been chucking it down overnight so thats not going to happen.


----------



## Paulus (30 Aug 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A grey overcast day here.
We are off to Chenies Manor near Chorleywood to see the gardens this afternoon. There is a display of Dahlias apparently that MrsP wants to see. 
We are stopping at the Battleaxe pub near to Elstree on the way back for dinner so no cooking today.


----------



## Chief Broom (30 Aug 2021)

Morning folks  Pleasantly cool here this morning, midges are having a party though... Have been musing about my favourite Stones tracks, think i liked the 'darker' ones best like 'Gimme shelter' Paint it black' Sister Morphine' and 2000 light years from home.....that'll probably be singing in my head if get a head wind on the way home today. I used to be a big fan of Iggy and the Stooges and can still appreciate an occasional 'blast from the past' especially when driving somewhere.


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Pleasantly cool here this morning, midges are having a party though... Have been musing about my favourite Stones tracks, think i liked the 'darker' ones best like 'Gimme shelter' Paint it black' Sister Morphine' and 2000 light years from home.....that'll probably be singing in my head if get a head wind on the way home today. I used to be a big fan of Iggy and the Stooges and can still appreciate an occasional 'blast from the past' especially when driving somewhere.



Sister Morphine, mothers Little Helper, Honky Tonk Woman, Brown Sugar and You Better Move On are amongst my favourite Stones tracks.


----------



## pawl (30 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I had thought about an early bimble but it's overcast and a fine drizzle again plus I can't seem to be bothered with cycling just now, so a brisk walk done instead.
> 
> Breakfast now. Porridge or fruit and fibre........can't decide.




If it’s as chilly there as it is there go for the porridge


----------



## GM (30 Aug 2021)

Morning all...I tried to log on yesterday morning before I went out at 7.30am for the London Sunday ride but the site was down. Anyway, had a great day out and lots of miles peddled. The theme was The Purr-fect ride where we visited the famous cat sculptures, managed to talk my daughter into signing up for it, she thought it was fascinating learning about the history of them. Here's a couple of photos of the many that we saw....











Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2021)

Chatting to Mrs D. Once my house is sold and we have the readies im going to get another Lab. No dog can ever replace my boy Lemmy, but im on my own all day and could use the company. Not only that, but were all animal lovers and feel that we have a lot of love to give and could give a good yome to a lucky puppy.

Lemmy went everywhere with me - even to the point of me putting on my sunnies and pretending to be blind so I could take him into Boots - and when Mrs D returns to work and Mini D returns to school im going to be mighty lonely.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Did a Mo again and was up by 0500.
> 
> Its a BANK HOLIDAY .......does that mean I get the day off .
> ...


You tickle your fancy with them, and still put them in! Do you tell those who'll be be eating it before or after they've started eating?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You tickle your fancy with them, and still put them in! Do you tell those who'll be be eating it before or after they've started eating?


Nahh.......once they are heated up no one will know.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Aug 2021)

I've been for a little ride it was a mystery ride “Garmin round trip”, never used it before just put in 8 miles and it did the rest.....after 3 miles and one hiccup and a U-turn it took me through an estate with speed humps......not good on a trike after a big breakfast  a mile down the road I was back on familiar ground and heading for home all in all it was quite good. 
I suppose only one complaint the screen is a bit small for a trike, on a bike your looking over it, on a trike I'm sat at least two feet away....either that or my eye sight ain't no good.


----------



## gavroche (30 Aug 2021)

I have been helping Mrs G in the garden this morning ( I hate gardening) and if I have enough energy left I am hoping to go for a ride later on. 
The weather is dull and cloudy today but perfect for a ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been for a little ride it was a mystery ride “Garmin round trip”, never used it before just put in 8 miles and it did the rest.....after 3 miles and one hiccup and a U-turn it took me through an estate with speed humps......not good on a trike after a big breakfast  a mile down the road I was back on familiar ground and heading for home all in all it was quite good.
> I suppose only one complaint the screen is a bit small for a trike, on a bike your looking over it, on a trike I'm sat at least two feet away....either that or my eye sight ain't no good.


My Garmin has that option too but still to give it a try. Can’t really think of any local routes it could give me that I haven’t done. I can barely see my gadgets without specs these days!


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Nahh.......once they are heated up no one will know.


You just never let on what your secret ingredient is?


----------



## 12boy (30 Aug 2021)

Mother's little helper..."What a drag it is getting old" is often in my mind these days.
Smoky today with an orange sun like a giant Salmon egg. Still will get out today for a jaunt on the Brompton. I've been putting off the grocery store but I should go this afternoon. That is a plus for being geriatric...weekday shopping with the whippersnappers at work. Kids going back to school today. 
Be well and safe.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You just never let on what your secret ingredient is?


Its cooked and simmered now. Blowing my own trumpet but it does taste very nice.
Tomorrow I will put it with layers of lasagne and sauce etc......all ready for lunch


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> Mother's little helper..."What a drag it is getting old" is often in my mind these days.
> Smoky today with an orange sun like a giant Salmon egg. Still will get out today for a jaunt on the Brompton. I've been putting off the grocery store but I should go this afternoon. That is a plus for being geriatric...weekday shopping with the whippersnappers at work. Kids going back to school today.
> Be well and safe.


Not sure what a salmon egg is but assume its something nice.


----------



## Chief Broom (30 Aug 2021)

Ive only been riding a couple of months and today im 40yrs younger ,,,,I'll explain, i was returning from my ride and thought i would go and have a sit by the sea...so quick left turn and whizzed under the railway tunnel towards the sea. Nothing dangerous but quite enjoy how nimble a cycle is for turning...anyhow other side of the tunnel an old guy wagged his finger at me as if i was a teenage miscreant hee hee  at no point was i a hazard to anyone but the old timer thought he would show his displeasure at my joie de vivre.....he was probably 15yrs older than me but i felt like a teenager!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Aug 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Pleasantly cool here this morning, midges are having a party though... Have been musing about my favourite Stones tracks, think i liked the 'darker' ones best like 'Gimme shelter' Paint it black' Sister Morphine' and 2000 light years from home.....that'll probably be singing in my head if get a head wind on the way home today. I used to be a big fan of Iggy and the Stooges and can still appreciate an occasional 'blast from the past' especially when driving somewhere.


Another vote here for Paint it Black 😍
And Play With Fire too, always think of it whenever some property programme mentions St Johns Wood


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Aug 2021)

Not long back from a mtb loop of the Pentlands with Mrs F, 32 miles mostly offroad, taking in Penicuik House then back via the Red Road, Green Cleugh, and Black Springs. But colours today mostly grey, purple and green


----------



## Chief Broom (30 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another vote here for Paint it Black 😍
> And Play With Fire too, always think of it whenever some property programme mentions St Johns Wood


I always think of the song 'Respectable' when some MP or 'royal' SOB is putting it where they shouldnt or doing every vice under the sun...
Well now we're respected in society
We don't worry about the things that we used to be
We're talking heroin with the president
Well it's a problem, sir, but it can't be bent
Uh yes!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2021)

Sun has finally made it through here. Another walk done so about 11 miles for the day. 

I’ll catch up on the first episode of Vigil tonight before the second one comes on at 9.

Daft cat must have eaten her tea too quickly. She’s just puked it back up. Luckily on the windowsill and not the carpet.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2021)

I know it's only rock 'n' roll but I like it, like it, yes I do............


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> *Sun has finally made it through here. *Another walk done so about 11 miles for the day.
> 
> I’ll catch up on the first episode of Vigil tonight before the second one comes on at 9.
> 
> Daft cat must have eaten her tea too quickly. She’s just puked it back up. Luckily on the windowsill and not the carpet.


Trying to rain here, for now.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2021)

Speaking of cats...


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2021)

Hmmm, interesting and eventful ride today. I took a wrong turn so we ended up lost. Back on route and I'm three feet off my buddy's wheel when he decides to stop without warning for a pee. I hit his seat post with my left shifter but ended up stopping on his left side. It wasn't a good pee stop, no cover. His excuse was he wanted to stop before we overtook the women in front.

Next we're climbing Oakenclough and I'm chasing a different buddy. He's got 50-60 yards on me but I know I can outsprint him on the top of the climb/segment. Just as I hit the top I whack it on to the big ring and push hard........ chain drops. 🥴 Next segment is swooping, twisting and climbing. I'm absolutely nailing it, white van passes nice and wide 👍 crest the rise and said white van is doing a three point turn 😠 I stop, van moves, buddies come sailing by waving cheerfully.

It's been suggested my final Fred Whitton training should be wrapped in cotton wool in an armchair!!!!


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> @classic33 People in Comrie saying there was an earthquake a couple of hours ago, but nothing on the website yet.


There were two in the same area, a minute apart.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Aug 2021)

I climbed a ladder and scrambled on to the roof of Mrs Tenkaykev’s shed ( we have one each) 🤔 There was a large tin of roofing felt adhesive thats been sitting in a cupboard for several years, I thought I’d use it on the roof as a preventative measure. It was very black, very sticky and very pungent. I managed to complete it ok, and clamber down the ladder without incident. I did feel a bit “heady” afterwards so I think the one coat is going to have to be enough.


----------



## 12boy (30 Aug 2021)

Dave 7, the bright orange and very odiferous salmon eggs I mean come in a jar and are used for fishbait. They may be good if you are a fish although if taken from a gravid salmonette on her way to spawn they maybe tasty roe to some folks.


----------



## Exlaser2 (30 Aug 2021)

Evening everyone. Hope everyone has had a good bank holiday .
All we did was have a walk round bosworth field and a quick drink at Sutton stop . 😀


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2021)

Oh, was it a bank holiday? I don't even know what day of the week is most of the time now, let alone whether it is a holiday or not...

Flipping heck, I've just realised that I haven't left the house since nipping out to the shops on Friday evening. I'll have to go cycling mojo-hunting soon or I'll be trapped in here for the winter!


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2021)

I have risen!

First!


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2021)

Morning people, dull grey and cool here again.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2021)

Good morning Mr Drago (and all others of course).
My 'plan' is to have a shower then a quick Aldi dash.
Lots of tidying up to do before my Bro and SiL arrive for lunch.
As a certain member would say...."sithi later".


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2021)

Morning. Another dull and overcast day at the moment. 

Nothing much planned for today. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (31 Aug 2021)

Morning all 

Bit of tidying up to do around the bungalow, then off to Barnstaple to buy some new shorts.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Aug 2021)

Good morning folks,
A triple dose of excitement with bin day, veg box day and organised walk day. The jollop that I applied to the shed roof yesterday looks ok ( from a distance), I’m tempted to have a go at the big shed while the weather is dry. 
I ordered some new cycling shorts online as they were £14 in a sale, mentioned it to Mrs Tenkaykev who took a look and asked me to add “ a couple of things “ to my order. The £14 is now £86 so my new cycling shorts turned out to be very expensive 🤔
Have a peaceful day folks 🌻🌻🌻


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Aug 2021)

Good morning all, another grey one here. Gym this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Aug 2021)

I see that it didn’t take long to see the effect of Scottish schools going back


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I see that it didn’t take long to see the effect of Scottish schools going back
> View attachment 606915


Not sure I blame schools entirely. I think packed bars, restaurants, night clubs and football stadiums will have contributed a fair bit.

Bright but chilly start here. My motivation for cycling is sadly lacking and I knew if I didn't get out early I wouldn't bother, so popped out at 6.20 and got 23 miles done. Not sure I enjoyed it much, but it's done. Only 6 degrees and the fingers and tootsies were actually quite cold. Autumn has arrived.


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2021)

Good morning from a grey overcast and drizzly Barnet.
More blood tests this morning at 11.40, now I'm on their radar they won't leave me alone. I've been to the doctors and the hospital more in the last few weeks than I have in the past 10 years. There is nothing really wrong with either.
That gives me the opportunity for a bike ride via the hospital 

All the usual stuff to do today, with some catching up with some stuff on the television later on. Anyone watched The Bolelyns? A 3 part drama based on Anne and her family. BBC2 it's on.


Another busy day in paradise


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2021)

I see a new strain of Covid19 has been identified In South Africa. C.1.2.and scientists say it mutates far faster and may be able to bypass vaccines. This whole thing is far from over and all it will take is 1 mutation to tip the thing into a new ball game altogether.


----------



## pawl (31 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure I blame schools entirely. I think packed bars, restaurants, night clubs and football stadiums will have contributed a fair bit.
> 
> Bright but chilly start here. My motivation for cycling is sadly lacking and I knew if I didn't get out early I wouldn't bother, so popped out at 6.20 and got 23 miles done. Not sure I enjoyed it much, but it's done. Only 6 degrees and the fingers and tootsies were actually quite cold. Autumn has arrived.


.



Chilly and grey here this morning.I actually put the heating on last night.

certalnly agree that the return to school cant be blamed for the increase in cases


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2021)

And back to talking crap. Still overcast here.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2021)

After a great night of tv last night, afraid it's back to rubbish tonight. I will watch Holby City as it's the only sort of soap type programme I follow, although it's gone downhill drastically. Think the writers are poor and the storylines have been dire lately. They are stopping it in March anyway. I might switch over to an old Midsomer Murders after that. Lol


----------



## Chief Broom (31 Aug 2021)

Morning folks  Certainly getting cooler which i like, autumn is my favourite season. Wind direction is perfect for my route today ie into a slight head wind and then return on a tail. The rowan trees look beautiful in the bright sun loaded with berries. Have been seeing lizards legging it across the road so they must be coping with highland winters as do the adders- quite common around the river Brora.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A triple dose of excitement with bin day, veg box day and organised walk day. The jollop that I applied to the shed roof yesterday looks ok ( from a distance), I’m tempted to have a go at the big shed while the weather is dry.
> I ordered some new cycling shorts online as they were £14 in a sale, mentioned it to Mrs Tenkaykev who took a look and asked me to add “ a couple of things “ to my order. The £14 is now £86 so my new cycling shorts turned out to be very expensive 🤔
> Have a peaceful day folks 🌻🌻🌻


Us men never learn


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I see a new strain of Covid19 has been identified In South Africa. C.1.2.and scientists say it mutates far faster and may be able to bypass vaccines. This whole thing is far from over and all it will take is 1 mutation to tip the thing into a new ball game altogether.


Where did you get that from ie a reliable source ??
Very scary.
Like many others I feel we (everyone) should have bitten the bullet and continued with lockdown.
Easy for me to say as my/our pensions go in the bank every week.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Where did you get that from ie a reliable source ??
> Very scary.
> Like many others I feel we (everyone) should have bitten the bullet and continued with lockdown.
> Easy for me to say as my/our pensions go in the bank every week.



https://www.theguardian.com/austral...iant-in-south-africa-and-should-we-be-worried


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2021)

I see the NACA is knackered thread is still going. Round and round the merrygo round goes.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I see the NACA is knackered thread is still going. Round and round the merrygo round goes.


Exactly..........same as most of the posts on there. I never saw the point of some people putting in so much effort with their posts which, at the end of the day, wouldn't have changed my views on anything anyway. We all have our own opinions on certain matters, and I think they are probably best kept to ourselves. If I had stated some of my opinions, I would no doubt have been slagged to death or banned!


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I see the NACA is knackered thread is still going. Round and round the merrygo round goes.



Yes, it looks as if the "demise of NACA" thread will be a classic.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I see a new strain of Covid19 has been identified In South Africa. C.1.2.and scientists say it mutates far faster and may be able to bypass vaccines. This whole thing is far from over and all it will take is 1 mutation to tip the thing into a new ball game altogether.


Which is why I still make a very pointed effort to continue with masks, sanitizing etc. when I'm out. I'm still struck by how the vast majority of cyclists I see do the same.

Locally we are almost back to where we were a month ago.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2021)

Good day fellow relaxers. 'Tis grey and dull today. I haven't been ignoring you all but have felt a little exercised by events elsewhere. Apologies.

It is Tuesday so of course it's small pink thing day only it's not so small and pink nowadays. Quite a little person and we have become good friends which is just great. As I washed the kitchen floor following breakfast I wondered if eating on the floor without a spoon would allow her to multitask? Eat and lick the floor clean simultaneously? Good. Eh?


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, it looks as if the "demise of NACA" thread will be a classic.


Oh NOOOO!!!! The world is not big enough for TWO Classics


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Exactly..........same as most of the posts on there. I never saw the point of some people putting in so much effort with their posts which, at the end of the day, wouldn't have changed my views on anything anyway. We all have our own opinions on certain matters, and I think they are probably best kept to ourselves. If I had stated some of my opinions, I would no doubt have been slagged to death or banned!


Possibly though I feel company in here would have some great civilised debates. My real life cycling crew range from left of Lenin to right of Thatcher...... though we're persuading him of the error of his ways. 

Let's not, being daft is fun.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Which is why I still make a very pointed effort to continue with masks, sanitizing etc. when I'm out. I'm still struck by how the vast majority of cyclists I see do the same.
> 
> Locally we are almost back to where we were a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 606933




The locals here all wear masks. However none of the tourists wear them.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Possibly though I feel company in here would have some great civilised debates. My real life cycling crew range from left of Lenin to right of Thatcher...... though we're persuading him of the error of his ways.
> 
> Let's not, being daft is fun.


I do hope you are not saying that I am daft.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The locals here all wear masks. However none of the tourists wear them.


I really think people think they're invincible if they've had their vaccinations. Seems far from it.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I do hope you are not saying that I am daft.


There's an exception to every rule. 🤔


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, I've ridden my Brinklow loop, 25 miles, not a nice cycling morning, cool, grey and breezy, last early start of the summer I think, the school kids are back soon. Riding through Monks Kirby I noticed the wellies that the kids planted up and put on the pub fence have been taken down, one left. There seemed to be a lot of road works going on, I was exploring the back streets of Holbrooks on the way out avoiding a road closure on Lythalls Lane, and theres a strange one riding into Coventry from Coombe Abbey direction. It was nice to get out and ride a few miles but we could do with some better weather.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I really think people think they're invincible if they've had their vaccinations. Seems far from it.


Exactly and for me it's a problem. I'm not expecting to succumb but I can't see us beating this for a long time if we all relax


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Possibly though I feel company in here would have some great civilised debates.* My real life cycling crew range from left of Lenin to right of Thatcher*...... though we're persuading him of the error of his ways.
> 
> Let's not, being daft is fun.



I have similar, there is a "drinking" group of six of us (recently grown to 7). All but 1, retired, with diverse work backgrounds (Teacher, Accountant, Policemen, Electrican, IT worker), but, largely similar "personal" backgrounds (ie North East Working Class parents). The range of views on many potentially contentious subjects is surprisingly wide (one BNP Supporter, through to a just short of Corbyn supporter), but, we manage to avoid fisticuffs, or, indeed, any "falling out". There is something about online exchanges of views which is toxic. (IMHO).


----------



## pawl (31 Aug 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The locals here all wear masks. However none of the tourists wear them.





Divert them to the top of Snowden and don’t let them down until there masked up

I do feel for the residents of the tourist hot spots It’s the lack of respect that they show for locals.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Divert them to the top of Snowden and don’t let them down until there masked up
> 
> I do feel for the residents of the tourist hot spots It’s the lack of respect that they show for locals.


I’m usually very careful with regard to masking and keeping social distance etc. I’ve just done something very silly however. I popped into the nice bakers on my way back from our walk. For the first time in ages I paid cash and put the change in my wallet. Leaving the shop I was walking down the road, took my mask off and thought “ I’ve handled tose coins, must clean my hands” I took the small bottle of hand sanitizer out of my bag and squirted a generous dollop onto my hand. I’ve now got one hand holding the sanitizer, and one hand covered in sanitizer. I absentmindedly gripped the bottle between my teeth and proceeded to vigorously rub the sanitizer over my hands. It took a moment before the penny dropped and I thought “ what a plonker”
😮🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m usually very careful with regard to masking and keeping social distance etc. I’ve just done something very silly however. I popped into the nice bakers on my way back from our walk. For the first time in ages I paid cash and put the change in my wallet. Leaving the shop I was walking down the road, took my mask off and thought “ I’ve handled tose coins, must clean my hands” I took the small bottle of hand sanitizer out of my bag and squirted a generous dollop onto my hand. I’ve now got one hand holding the sanitizer, and one hand covered in sanitizer. I absentmindedly gripped the bottle between my teeth and proceeded to vigorously rub the sanitizer over my hands. It took a moment before the penny dropped and I thought “ what a plonker”
> 😮🤔


Afraid I'm not that paranoid. I'm often back from the supermarket and put stuff away and mooched about before I remember I haven't washed my hands.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Divert them to the top of Snowden and don’t let them down until there masked up
> 
> I do feel for the residents of the tourist hot spots It’s the lack of respect that they show for locals.




It's a tad overcrowded up there as it is.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m usually very careful with regard to masking and keeping social distance etc. I’ve just done something very silly however. I popped into the nice bakers on my way back from our walk. For the first time in ages I paid cash and put the change in my wallet. Leaving the shop I was walking down the road, took my mask off and thought “ I’ve handled tose coins, must clean my hands” I took the small bottle of hand sanitizer out of my bag and squirted a generous dollop onto my hand. I’ve now got one hand holding the sanitizer, and one hand covered in sanitizer. I absentmindedly gripped the bottle between my teeth and proceeded to vigorously rub the sanitizer over my hands. It took a moment before the penny dropped and I thought “ what a plonker”
> 😮🤔


I remember learning lab aseptic technique as a student, eg for growing cultures in petri dishes etc. Things like being able to unscrew the lid of a bottle whilst also holding a newly flamed sterile loop. I’ve tried to put it into practice when shopping etc but its impossible, I always end up touching something non sterile then potentially transferring the contamination to something else.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2021)

I've been shopping and made some more mince meat for my pies.
Romsey my home town is at a stand still due to a tall truck going under a low bridge all roads are blocked and the trains have all be cancelled as it is a main line.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Romsey my home town is at a stand still due to *a tall truck going under a low bridge* all roads are blocked and the trains have all be cancelled as it is a main line.


Or, more accurately _not quite_ going under a low bridge! 

*A quick search* shows how common this kind of thing is! 

There is a low railway bridge on the A646 between Todmorden and Burnley. Double decker buses will not fit under it so they have to take a detour up a narrow steep road. 

Years ago they fitted a vehicle height detector before the bridge which flashed an electronic warning to drivers of tall vehicles. For some reason that is no longer there. I thought that it was a good idea and don't understand why they are not commonplace?


----------



## Sterlo (31 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Divert them to the top of Snowden and don’t let them down until there masked up
> 
> I do feel for the residents of the tourist hot spots It’s the lack of respect that they show for locals.


I'm away in the Peak District next week and I'm going to be wearing a mask, not when I'm outside (unless it's pushing and shoving type busy) but certainly in every shop. I still do up here and you don't half get some funny looks, but then again, I always have!


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning Mr Drago (and all others of course).
> My 'plan' is to have a shower then a quick Aldi dash.
> Lots of tidying up to do before my Bro and SiL arrive for lunch.
> *As a certain member would say...."sithi later".*


Who?
Correct usage would be sithi…


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure I blame schools entirely. I think packed bars, restaurants, night clubs and football stadiums will have contributed a fair bit.
> 
> Bright but chilly start here. My motivation for cycling is sadly lacking and I knew if I didn't get out early I wouldn't bother, so popped out at 6.20 and got 23 miles done. Not sure I enjoyed it much, but it's done. Only 6 degrees and the fingers and tootsies were actually quite cold. *Autumn has arrived.*


Send it back, it's not due until the 22nd September.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2021)

I've been busy in the garden this afternoon, I had a Lavender hedge up the side of the front path, this afternoon I started to remove it, it's been a dozen years since I planted it and its been getting very untidy over the last few years so I've decided to replace it, when I originally planted it I used too many plants too close together, so I'm going to use fewer plants spaced further apart this time.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been busy in the garden this afternoon, I had *a Lavender hedge up the side of the front path, this afternoon I started to remove it*, it's been a dozen years since I planted it and its been getting very untidy over the last few years so I've decided to replace it, when I originally planted it I used too many plants too close together, so I'm going to use fewer plants spaced further apart this time.



Hard work, I daresay. I recently co-operated with a neighbour to remove a 2.5 metre high, 12 metre long, Leyllandi hedge, which had been planted by a previous occupant (as a good idea at the time). Neighbour is a youngster of 64, I am am 74, it took us a few weeks!


----------



## Salad Dodger (31 Aug 2021)

Well, today my phone tells me that I have achieved my 10,000 steps in a day for the first time in a couple of weeks.

Mrs Salad and I led a "social walking" group this morning. Its a slow walk, with lots of nattering and a coffee stop en route. 12 people today, all talking their heads off as we strolled along the promenade.

Now its time for a covid test, then out to the garage to fettle my ebike brakes. They are squeaking terribly, so I should put some oil on them. That's right, isn't it?


----------



## postman (31 Aug 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning Mr Drago (and all others of course).
> My 'plan' is to have a shower then a quick Aldi dash.
> Lots of tidying up to do before my Bro and SiL arrive for lunch.
> As a certain member would say...."sithi later".


Aldi dash after a shower,getting dressed I hope.


----------



## postman (31 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> Aldi dash after a shower,getting dressed I hope.


Just reminded me we need some cocktail sausages to go with the cheese and pineapple.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Hard work, I daresay. I recently co-operated with a neighbour to remove a 2.5 metre high, 12 metre long, Leyllandi hedge, which had been planted by a previous occupant (as a good idea at the time). Neighbour is a youngster of 64, I am am 74, it took us a few weeks!



I've cleared all the top growth, got half of it in the bin, half of it is still on the lawn, and I've strimmed the long grass round the edge, the next job will be to dig out the roots, but that can wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Aug 2021)

Been out for a little spin on my Kinesis, partly just to check that the chain etc is working ok. And indeed it is, riding like a dream. This will be my favourite bike for the next few weeks at least 😍


----------



## Exlaser2 (31 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Exactly..........same as most of the posts on there. I never saw the point of some people putting in so much effort with their posts which, at the end of the day, wouldn't have changed my views on anything anyway. We all have our own opinions on certain matters, and I think they are probably best kept to ourselves. If I had stated some of my opinions, I would no doubt have been slagged to death or banned!



Am so so glad I reread this post , after speed reading the first time. 
When I read it the first time , I read slagged as a very similar word beginning sh….. 😂

I did think it was out of character 😀😀 and also it did make me wonder what possible views anyone could have to cause that to happen 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been out for a little spin on my Kinesis, partly just to check that the chain etc is working ok. And indeed it is, riding like a dream. This will be my favourite bike for the next few weeks at least 😍


That's twice you mentioned your Kinesis recently. Which one have you got?


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2021)

I've just ordered the new Shimano Dura-Ace Di2

🤔


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've just ordered the new Shimano Dura-Ace Di2
> 
> 🤔
> 
> View attachment 607006


Doesn't say where though.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Aug 2021)

Bit of a kerfuffle this afternoon as returning from our walk we discovered a water leak under the kitchen sink. It was before the shut off valve, and a pin prick puncture in the copper pipe just after it comes out of the concrete floor. I quickly cobbled together a piece of old inner tube, lashings of silicone sealant and a couple of cable ties a temporary measure. Called our Plumber and left an answerphone message.
I couldn't close the shut off valve at the meter in the street as it was too deep and too stiff. I was about to bite the bullet and call the local water board when the plumber rang back. He'd just finished a job locally and said he'd be around in 10 minutes.
He had to move the dishwasher out, break up part of the concrete floor after cutting the ceramic tile in order to gain sufficient access to the pipe. He cut the old pipework back and fitted new including a couple of elbow joints that were looking a bit suspicious. He used his wet and dry vac to remove the broken concrete and tile debris and suggested leaving everything open for a few days to let things dry out properly.
When I first discovered the leak my heart sank, especially when I saw that it was before the stop cock. We're fortunate to have an excellent plumber ( he was recommended by our equally excellent gas engineer ) who was in a position to come so quickly, it could have been a real nightmare!


----------



## rustybolts (31 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Bit of a kerfuffle this afternoon as returning from our walk we discovered a water leak under the kitchen sink. It was before the shut off valve, and a pin prick puncture in the copper pipe just after it comes out of the concrete floor. I quickly cobbled together a piece of old inner tube, lashings of silicone sealant and a couple of cable ties a temporary measure. Called our Plumber and left an answerphone message.
> I couldn't close the shut off valve at the meter in the street as it was too deep and too stiff. I was about to bite the bullet and call the local water board when the plumber rang back. He'd just finished a job locally and said he'd be around in 10 minutes.
> He had to move the dishwasher out, break up part of the concrete floor after cutting the ceramic tile in order to gain sufficient access to the pipe. He cut the old pipework back and fitted new including a couple of elbow joints that were looking a bit suspicious. He used his wet and dry vac to remove the broken concrete and tile debris and suggested leaving everything open for a few days to let things dry out properly.
> When I first discovered the leak my heart sank, especially when I saw that it was before the stop cock. We're fortunate to have an excellent plumber ( he was recommended by our equally excellent gas engineer ) who was in a position to come so quickly, it could have been a real nightmare!


Wow Tenkaykev I can imagine the fright it would give you , lucky you have a good plumber , could have been a nightmare scenario


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> That's twice you mentioned your Kinesis recently. Which one have you got?


If memory serves I think its called a Racelight T2, sold as a winter training frame. I’ve had mine for getting on for 15 years. Aluminium tubing, carbon forks, mudguards and rack, first generation 105 10 speed.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2021)

The Dura Ace is £4350........ cheap for a new head of hair.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2021)

['Promotes hair regrowth...']


classic33 said:


> Doesn't say where though.


Hopefully, it wouldn't be out of ears and noses - many age-endowed men are already over-catered for in those areas!


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The Dura Ace is £4350........ cheap for a new head of hair.


Doesn't say it'd be on your head.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2021)

Busy day. Cut the grass, tidied up the garden. Now I don't have a dog I nuked some weeks with Roundup. Tidied up the front garage. Then got a call from the vets so drove into civilisation to collect Lemmy's ashes, which made me cry again.

Tonight Lemmy is for the last time in his rightful place, in his basket next to my side of the bed, with his teddies Crispin and Mr Quackers. Tomorrow he then goes on the mantelpiece to watch over the family until I kark it and join him.

I miss him so much


----------



## rustybolts (1 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Speaking of cats...



Looks like Prince Andrew in the still image grinning and flashing the teeth !! the title of the video quite appropriate for him too , disgusting individual


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2021)

Good morning people, carers were here quarter past six, yoga this morning, my Good lady wants to go into town this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2021)

Good morning all.
Now, what is on today.
Haircut booked for 0930.
Dentist at 1530.
Visit the auntie* sometime in between.
**Both mine and MrsDs aunties are nearly 96 years old.........not sure I want to live that long.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2021)

Morning.Morning today is officially the meteorological first day of Autumn. Feels a tad nippy as well .

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks,
A cloudy morning. There’s been a lot more activity from aircraft over the last few days, I expect that it’s craft flying in in readiness for this weekend’s airshow. Must get my plane spotters head on ✈️🛩🛬
I’ll pop down to B+Q later for some jollop to built up the floor where the plumber was working. There’s a phone appointment with the specialist this morning to hear the latest “ scores on the doors “ , then another evening down the park with friends.
Have a peaceful day folks 🌻🌻🌻


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Usual stuff to do today.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2021)

Morning. Early walk done. Autumn has definitely arrived up here. Only 5 or 6 degrees and a few trees starting to look like they are on the turn. The swallows are still hanging around though but look like they're getting ready to disappear soon. Sitting on the wires with their bags packed


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2021)

Not much on today. Got a fellow retiree swinging by for a coffee later, but thats it, so lots of time for bass practice.

And tomorrow is...

*M.O.T. day!!! *


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> ...a few trees starting to look like they are on the turn.


Like Philip Schofield?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2021)

Yep the leaves are starting turn and some are falling off the trees.


----------



## Paulus (1 Sep 2021)

Good morning all. 
A visit to the chiropractor for a three monthly crack and nudge is the highlight of the day. 
The weather looks like being another grey day, and definitely a bit cooler.


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2021)

Its definitely cooler, despite the fortnight long heatwave that was forecast. Im wondering if ill make it to December in my shorts this year.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, and a very fresh and sunny autumnal morning it is too 😍
Today we have tickets for the Japanese Garden near Dollar, so we’ve picked a good day.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, and a very fresh and sunny autumnal morning it is too 😍
> Today we have tickets for the Japanese Garden near Dollar, so we’ve picked a good day.


Neighbours over the road were there a few months ago. It looked lovely in the pics they put up.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2021)

Good day. Grey, still and cool. The birch and sycamore I can see through the window are beginning to turn and shed a few leaves.

Mrs P has gone away for two days. Shortly I will head out on a gravel route a friend sent me. It involves a ferry so I need to check this is sailing first.


----------



## postman (1 Sep 2021)

After the highs of Graduation Day in Edinburgh,all things seem flat.Wet yet again in Leeds.Got no jobs to do in da house,so a day of couch sitting.Tomorrow is better Mrs P will be the age in a well known Beatles song.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It involves a ferry so I need to check this is sailing first.



WOW! Lucky escape. The ferry is running but the timetable doesn't fit well. Last sailing this morning is 11.15 and it's 50 miles away.  First afternoon sailing is 14.45 which would leave me around 45 miles to complete the ride after landing at about 15.00. Today is re-planned. Full on domestics followed by careful route planning, relaxing evening and early night. Ride tomorrow with an @Mo1959 style start..........well not that early but hopefully 07.00/15. 🤞

I will return for elevenses.......


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2021)

Oops!
Just realised that my garage door has been left unlocked.
Must have been like that since we went away last month.
Good job I don't live in a major city, else I reckon they'd have cleared out about 10 grands worth of bike stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Oops!
> Just realised that my garage door has been left unlocked.
> Must have been like that since we went away last month.
> Good job I don't live in a major city, else I reckon they'd have cleared out about 10 grands worth of bike stuff.




Mr WD has left the front door unlocked at night on numerous occasions.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Sep 2021)

Several years agoMrs Tenkaykev left her car keys in the rear tailgate lock. She drove infrequently and it was only when a passing neighbour asked if I realised that the car keys were in the lock that I noticed that they were there. When I mentioned it to Mrs Tenkaykev her response was " Oh, so that's where I left them " 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2021)

Haircut done. I was very brave and had no anaesthetic. 
So....... guess what we are having for breakfast, go on, guess.
I wiil give 3 clues.
Sultana scones
Clotted cream
Strawberry jam
Any guesses ???


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Haircut done. I was very brave and had no anaesthetic.
> So....... guess what we are having for breakfast, go on, guess.
> I wiil give 3 clues.
> Sultana scones
> ...




All of the Above?


----------



## Paulus (1 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Haircut done. I was very brave and had no anaesthetic.
> So....... guess what we are having for breakfast, go on, guess.
> I wiil give 3 clues.
> Sultana scones
> ...


Beans on toast?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Beans on toast?


Sorry......but you get the booby prize (one of the pairs of bloomers Welshie left here on her last visit).


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry......but you get the booby prize (one of the pairs of bloomers Welshie left here on her last visit).


She puts her bloomers on her boobies?


----------



## numbnuts (1 Sep 2021)

bloomers ....... boobies ...........I think I'm on the wrong fourm again


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Several years agoMrs Tenkaykev left her car keys in the rear tailgate lock. She drove infrequently and it was only when a passing neighbour asked if I realised that the car keys were in the lock that I noticed that they were there. When I mentioned it to Mrs Tenkaykev her response was " Oh, so that's where I left them " 🤔


Totally. Yep, totally. I get that one, same in our house. Every time I walk by Mrs P's car, this is every time I walk in to the house, I try the driver's door handle with expected result quite often!!

Elevenses time. Well nearly twelveses.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> She puts her bloomers on her boobies?




I'm trying to drink coffee here..........


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> She puts her bloomers on her boobies?


TBH I don't know. She never did that in front of me but who knows what she does in private


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2021)

Bl**dy dentists.
Been waiting 2 years to get in. 
5 texts this week giving various dates eg Friday 4th at 1630.....then Friday 3rd at 1530.
Also an online questionnaire with one question being "how much alcohol do you consume"?
My answer was "that is my business".


----------



## postman (1 Sep 2021)

I have just been looking at a photo of Ronnie Corbett driving off at a celebrity golf day.It reminded me of my first and only time I caddied.I was chosen by this guy,and we went to the car park to get his bag and clubs.He had a Rolls Royce.He let me look inside,white leather upholstery and God knows what the beautiful wood dashboard was made of.I saw some wooden pegs in the footwell,what are those,tees he said I place my balls on them when I drive off.Bloody hell I replied Rolls Royce think of a everything.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Sep 2021)

Gorgeous day here. Japanese Garden at Dollar very pleasant, well worth further visits. Nice open air tea room there, enjoyed an egg roll and a slice of chocolate & beetroot cake.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2021)

Guy I know has shared a Facebook memory. Eight years ago he posted a picture of his wife and sister side by side with the caption "Definitely married the wrong sister."

I remember thinking at the time it was a pretty risky thing to do..........but repeat it eight years later! JHC.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2021)

Supermarket run next.......I'm on a roll here in Chorley.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Sep 2021)

Just heard that the Red Arrows will be appearing on all four days of the Air Festival, and that a Typhoon will be paying a visit.
A leisurely day out would be to get the Bus to Swanage, walk up the hill to Ballard Down and have a crowd free vantage point well above the beaches of Poole and Bournemouth. Then walk back into Swanage, enjoy a bag of chips on the Pier followed by an excursion on the Swanage Steam Railway🚂 to Corfe Castle before jumping on the bus home.
Or I could just sit in the back garden with a few cans... 🍻


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> She puts her bloomers on her boobies?




They are very versatile. I can pull then up so high that they cover my boobs. Keeps me warm in the winter


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2021)

I see car drivers are whining and think that cyclists should now pay a certain amount as a new tax to cycle on the road.

If that's the case, then those cars exempt at the moment should also not be.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2021)

Look away now if you are squemish.
I have just been upchucking 
Had a doze and woke up thinking uh oh. Fortunately made it to the bog.
No idea why that happened.
Feeling weak now but think the icky feeling has gone.....please


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They are very versatile. I can pull then up so high that they cover my boobs. Keeps me warm in the winter



Didn't realise they stretched that much.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They are very versatile. I can pull then up so high that they cover my boobs. Keeps me warm in the winter


Wouldn't need them today up here. Roasty toasty this afternoon.

Still cutting the harvest up this way. A reasonably old combine so I thought it looked good in black and white.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Didn't realise they stretched that much.


You'd be surprised


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2021)

Some brambles at the side of the path.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Some brambles at the side of the path.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 607118




Looks like some of those blackberries are ripe enough to eat


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Didn't realise they stretched that much.



In some cases (not Welshie, I am sure), the boobs may not be as high as they used to be.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Sep 2021)

So @Dave7 is upchucking 
@Mo1959 is having a heat wave and looking at blackberries
and @welsh dragon is being surprised 
Oh dear I thought it was cyclechat.....I'll come back later

OMG .... boobs may not be as high as the used to be ...............I'm out of here


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> So @Dave7 is upchucking
> @Mo1959 is having a heat wave and looking at blackberries
> and @welsh dragon is being surprised
> Oh dear I thought it was cyclechat.....I'll come back later
> ...




Watch it you


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> In some cases (not Welshie, I am sure), the boobs may not be as high as the used to be.




Be afraid. Very afraid


----------



## Sterlo (1 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I see car drivers are whining and think that cyclists should now pay a certain amount as a new tax to cycle on the road.
> 
> If that's the case, then those cars exempt at the moment should also not be.


Funnily enough, from our local rag yesterday
https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...s/calls-cyclists-contribute-more-road-5850214


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2021)

As we had £30+ of Tesco Club Card vouchers I swallowed my pride and shopped there. The number of empty or half-empty shelves was astonishing. I've no idea, Brexit, HGV drivers, Covid, whatever.......I've seen more stock on the shelves at 6.00pm on Christmas Eve.

I bought 29 of everything.  






And this wasn't the only one. I went looking for a bottle of red. Have we turned into a nation of alcoholics?


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wouldn't need them today up here. Roasty toasty this afternoon.
> 
> Still cutting the harvest up this way. A reasonably old combine so I thought it looked good in black and white.
> 
> ...


John Deere, not that old just well used.


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2021)

Fortunately I have 400 bog rolls in storage, so im now immune to the bum tsg oanic buying.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2021)

Another busy day, a good workout with Peter at yoga this morning, on the bus this afternoon taking my Good Lady into town in her wheelchair to do some shopping and I was working in the garden this evening till the light went, I dug the roots of the old Lavender hedge out and dug over the flower bed ready for planting, I need to get down the garden centre and get some more Lavender plants to create a new hedge.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Fortunately I have 400 bog rolls in storage, so im now immune to the bum tsg oanic buying.


Constipation can have a similar result


----------



## gavroche (1 Sep 2021)

Apparently, Tom Jones was doing an open air concert in Rhyl tonight. Tickets were £70.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> Apparently, Tom Jones was doing an open air concert in Rhyl tonight. Tickets were £70.


How many tickets did you buy?


----------



## gavroche (1 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> How many tickets did you buy?


None as I am too tight to spend that sort of money for just 1.5 hour.


----------



## gavroche (1 Sep 2021)

On a more worrying note, please put in your diaries that the next massive solar flare is due on July 25th, 2025. It could have catastrophic effect on anything electronic on the planet. The last one was in 1859 and it badly affected telegraphic transmissions then.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> On a more worrying note, please put in your diaries that the next massive solar flare is due on July 25th, 2025. It could have catastrophic effect on anything electronic on the planet. The last one was in 1859 and it badly affected telegraphic transmissions then.


Just think, no mobile phones. What will folk do!


----------



## rustybolts (2 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry......but you get the booby prize (one of the pairs of bloomers Welshie left here on her last visit).


Well if it was for boobys it was probably a bra !!


----------



## rustybolts (2 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> On a more worrying note, please put in your diaries that the next massive solar flare is due on July 25th, 2025. It could have catastrophic effect on anything electronic on the planet. The last one was in 1859 and it badly affected telegraphic transmissions then.


Covid mutation Gamma XX25a will have obliterated the human race from the face of the earth by 2025 and the new ruling class will evolve into giant rats , who in time will learn to harness rodent faeces and convert it into electricity


----------



## rustybolts (2 Sep 2021)

Welsh Dragon replacement in the year 9987 hanging up her bloomers !


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

And today is MOT day.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2021)

Managed to stay in bed till 6 which is good. Another overcast start with the sun maybe not making it through until the afternoon. Coffee then off for a walk.


----------



## rustybolts (2 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> None as I am too tight to spend that sort of money for just 1.5 hour.


its not unusual


----------



## rustybolts (2 Sep 2021)

miserable outside so will do a bit on the treadmill , stay safe !


----------



## Paulus (2 Sep 2021)

Good morning all. 
Another grey start to the day here in Hertfordshire. 
Today is manhole frame and cover replacement day. I have sourced another cast iron cover and frame which is more or less the same size. So once the old frame has been chopped out it should drop in with minimal rendering around the edge.

My tomato plants have all got the blight, so they need pulling up and destroying. Only 5 ripe Tomatoes have made it.

Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks, a succession of strange dreams and restlessness meant a poor nights sleep. Out of curiosity I looked at what my Garmin watch suggested, were I to go for a run today. “ 20 minutes at a slow pace” came up, followed by “ You had a poor nights sleep, take things easy today to aid recovery “ 
Spookily accurate! 
Today is the first day of the Air Show. It’s grey and overcast, but there’s half a million people expected over the coming weekend 😮
Have a peaceful day folks 🌻🌻🌻🌻🌻


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks, awake at five, carers here at six, my Good Lady has now gone back to sleep on the settee, a little bit of housework to do, out to lunch later and down the club this afternoon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Sep 2021)

No Premium Bond win this month 🥲


----------



## Paulus (2 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> No Premium Bond win this month 🥲


Nor me or MrsP


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

Morning. I have been awake for ages. My new T.V. is supposed to arrive between 7.15 and 9.15.

Gray, dull and overcast here a real Autumn day.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

I won a massive £25.00


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. I have been awake for ages. My new T.V. is supposed to arrive between 7.15 and 9.15.
> 
> Gray, dull and overcast here a real Autumn day.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


In my early morning amblings, I’ve passed houses with the TV on, some were huge, one house had mounted the TV directly on the Chimney breast so it dominated the room.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Another busy day, a good workout with Peter at yoga this morning, on the bus this afternoon taking my Good Lady into town in her wheelchair to do some shopping and I was working in the garden this evening till the light went, I dug the roots of the old Lavender hedge out and dug over the flower bed ready for planting, I need to get down the garden centre and get some more Lavender plants to create a new hedge.


Can you plant lavender where you have just dug the old ones out ??
Asking as we have one which is not doing well and I would like to replace it.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Car service this morning. Dropping it off at the garage in an hours time.
Will walk to Tesco after dropping it off.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can you plant lavender where you have just dug the old ones out ??
> Asking as we have one which is not doing well and I would like to replace it.



I believe we can, we'll find out when I plant the next ones, though they won't be going exactly where the original plants were, originally I planted 6 plants this time I'm only planting four, originally I put in to many plants too close together, I'm going to spread them out this time, I'm also not putting them so close to the path.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> In my early morning amblings, I’ve passed houses with the TV on, some were huge, one house had mounted the TV directly on the Chimney breast so it dominated the room.




Smaller tv's are not easy to get nowadays. Everyone seems to be going for bigger is better kind of thing. The one we are getting is 56 inch, the same.size as the Last one we had.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. I have been awake for ages. My new T.V. is supposed to arrive between 7.15 and 9.15.



that will be great.............
................
once they get electricity to that area


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Smaller tv's are not easy to get nowadays. Everyone seems to be going for bigger is better kind of thing. The one we are getting is 56 inch, the same.size as the Last one we had.


When we were choosing I read a quote that "he has heard lots of people wishing they had got a bigger screen but never heard anyone wishing they had got a smaller one.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. I have been awake for ages. *My new T.V. is supposed to arrive* between 7.15 and 9.15.
> 
> Gray, dull and overcast here a real Autumn day.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Go on, admit it............. you're just very excited.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Smaller tv's are not easy to get nowadays. Everyone seems to be going for bigger is better kind of thing. The one we are getting is 56 inch, the same.size as the Last one we had.


Mine is 65" (thats the tv) but the lounge is 18' long so will take it.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can you plant lavender where you have just dug the old ones out ??
> Asking as we have one which is not doing well and I would like to replace it.


Yes, we've taken out an old lavender hedge and put a new one in at exactly the same spot.

There are some plants which shouldn't be replanted in the same spot, clematis for example, but this is to do with disease not fussiness.

If one clematis died of clematis wilt it's likely the replacement would as well.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mine is 65" (*thats the tv)* but the lounge is 18' long so will take it.


I don't think we imagined it could be anything else.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, very dull here.


----------



## Drago (2 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> miserable outside so will do a bit on the treadmill , stay safe !


You ride your bike on a treadmill?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2021)

Well morning all. Note I have left out "good." Yesterday I had to abandon ride plans as the ferry times didn't work. Today the last ferry is 12.45, 1½ hours later. That works. Excellent.

Woke at 3.00am. Couldn't sleep. Got up at 5.45 to make an early start after preparing tea - black bean chilli. All done, breakfasted, sandwiches made, just need to put kit on. Went upstairs at 7.30 and realised I'm too nackered to ride.

Back to bed I think. 

£25 this month.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2021)

Morning all.
Like Mo I slept in......but till 0630 (sorry Mo).
No idea why I upchucked yesterday as we ate the same food. Felt a bit yucky this morning but think I am over it (whatever it was).
BTW... I mentioned yesterday that we were having scones with jam and cream ( or should that be cream and jam). They were awful !!!!
I was in the Co-op and spotted these "luxury scones"........ they were really dry and just broke up, impossible to put jam/cream on as they fell apart.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well morning all. Note I have left out "good." Yesterday I had to abandon ride plans as the ferry times didn't work. Today the last ferry is 12.45, 1½ hours later. That works. Excellent.
> 
> Woke at 3.00am. Couldn't sleep. Got up at 5.45 to make an early start after preparing tea - black bean chilli. All done, breakfasted, sandwiches made, just need to put kit on. Went upstairs at 7.30 and realised I'm too nackered to ride.
> 
> ...


He who (nearly) rides but walks away lives to ride another day.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I don't think we imagined it could be anything else.


Well you might have read it as 6.5"


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> miserable outside so will do a bit on the treadmill , stay safe !


I've been looking at them online, but not sure I would use one enough to justify the cost. The last one I bought many years ago was used a few times and sold.

Nice brisk walk done. It's overcast but warm enough when you're striding out.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> He who (nearly) rides but walks away lives to ride another day.


Yep, pretty much what I thought.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well you might have read it as 6.5"


Nope!


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Sep 2021)

Morning folks another day in paradise  Pleased to see Seven of Nine has joined the Voyager crew [horror channel] she does add a certain something hee hee yes i know but i reckon shes a great actor too 
Not a breath of wind outside which bodes well for todays ride...i really cant be doing with strong head winds its like riding whilst being slapped in the face  I am making progress in the leg strength department despite me being a wimp when it comes to head winds...on one hill ive progressed from 1st gear to 2nd and now having brief dalliances with 3rd


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks another day in paradise  Pleased to see Seven of Nine has joined the Voyager crew [horror channel] she does add a certain something hee hee yes i know but i reckon shes a great actor too
> Not a breath of wind outside which bodes well for todays ride...i really cant be doing with strong head winds its like riding whilst being slapped in the face  I am making progress in the leg strength department despite me being a wimp when it comes to head winds...on one hill ive progressed from 1st gear to 2nd and now having brief dalliances with 3rd


Whereabouts do you do most of your riding ? Looking at the map there don’t seem to be many options around Brora itself ?


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks another day in paradise  Pleased to see Seven of Nine has joined the Voyager crew [horror channel] she does add a certain something hee hee yes i know but i reckon shes a great actor too



I remember 7 of 9 on Voyager, she used to upset my blood pressure.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2021)

I see the NACA thread has reached 51 pages of people trying to outdo each other with intelligent comments and big words! 

God, I'm glad I enjoy the simple things in life..........like you lot in here


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've been looking at them online, but not sure I would use one enough to justify the cost. The last one I bought many years ago was used a few times and sold.
> 
> Nice brisk walk done. It's overcast but warm enough when you're striding out.


I remember reading many many years ago about Ingrid Kristiansen’s ( world class Marathon runner ) training regime. She lived in Norway and due to snow / ice had to do a lot of her training on a treadmill. She had a life sized poster of her ( at the time ) arch rival Greta Weitz on the wall in front of the treadmill as a spur to help motivate her.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I remember reading many many years ago about Ingrid Kristiansen’s ( world class Marathon runner ) training regime. She lived in Norway and due to snow / ice had to do a lot of her training on a treadmill. She had a life sized poster of her ( at the time ) arch rival Greta Weitz on the wall in front of the treadmill as a spur to help motivate her.


Have to admit, the older I get, I fear slipping in icy conditions more.......especially having done it last winter and hurting my wrist. It might be nice to jump onto a treadmill and get a few miles done in safety.


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Whereabouts do you do most of your riding ? Looking at the map there don’t seem to be many options around Brora itself ?
> View attachment 607187


My daily ride is alongside Loch Brora, i set off from Dalchalm and ride to Balnacoil which is about 8m and return on the same single track road via a diversion and quick stop by the sea then along the A9 and home. I will soon be fit enough to ride over the hills to Golspie and return on the A9 When i have muscles of steel  i shall ride to places like Loch Fleet near Dornoch as i can do some wildlife watching. The countryside is so interesting i dont feel like im lacking route options.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Have to admit, the older I get, I fear slipping in icy conditions more.......especially having done it last winter and hurting my wrist. It might be nice to jump onto a treadmill and get a few miles done in safety.


Then you’ll need a full sized motivational poster to help spur you on. I’m sure the forum members will be willing to oblige, ( though @numbnuts might be a tad risqué) 😁


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, we've taken out an old lavender hedge and put a new one in at exactly the same spot.
> 
> There are some plants which shouldn't be replanted in the same spot, clematis for example, but this is to do with disease not fussiness.
> 
> If one clematis died of clematis wilt it's likely the replacement would as well.



Roses Advice is not to plant in the same place.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Sep 2021)

Haven't been around for a few days - no real reason

but yesterday I had a close pass - a deliberate one
I don;t think it has ever happened to me before - a few people have passed a bit too close but I put it down to lack of awareness and misjudgement - or ignorance
but this guy (yup - it was a bloke!) started off approaching me and moved out to pass
then when he got close to alongside he made a move closer to me to pass about 2 foot away - and as my handlebars are quite wide then even closer to my bar ends
and - no - there were no cars coming the other way or traffic islands - just a deliberate move

just never happened to me before!

I caught him up at some traffic lights a bit later and pulled alongside (I would have stopped there anyway) so I looked at him - he was suddenly very busy lighting a cigarette!

weird


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

My TV is here, well it's at the top of the drive. Spent 5 mins on the phone with the driver giving him directions as the sat nav sent him down back roads that are not suitable for big lorries


----------



## gavroche (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My TV is here, well it's *at the top of the drive. Spent 5 mins on the phone* with the driver giving him directions as the sat nav sent him down back roads that are not suitable for big lorries


How long is your drive?


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> How long is your drive?


56” 😉


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Haven't been around for a few days - no real reason
> 
> but yesterday I had a close pass - a deliberate one
> I don;t think it has ever happened to me before - a few people have passed a bit too close but I put it down to lack of awareness and misjudgement - or ignorance
> ...



I rarely get close passes but I've had a few like that, I'm sure some of them are down to the driver not being aware and not realizing how quick you're traveling then starting to pull in early, but some are deliberate I'm sure.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> How long is your drive?




It's about 100 feet, but then there is a drop down of about 30 feet and across a sort of bridge. That will take you to my garden gate. . Then it's up a path that's about 100 as well to my house


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mine is 65" (thats the tv) but the lounge is 18' long so will take it.


That is a very good point. My 40" TV looks about the perfect size for my room but I am sitting only 9' away from it. It looks bigger in my smaller room than your huge set will in your larger room. That is assuming that you watch from the far side of the room - if your seating is halfway along the room or the room is narrower and you watch across the width of it then that would not be so. 



PaulSB said:


> Yesterday I had to abandon ride plans as the ferry times didn't work. Today the last ferry is 12.45, 1½ hours later.


Knott End ferry? 

We used it on one of my forum rides and the tide was low at that time. It was difficult getting down a ladder to the deck of the ferry when wearing cycling shoes and one of our number slipped and fell off!  Fortunately an attentive (and handsome) sailor was paying attention and caught him!


----------



## postman (2 Sep 2021)

When I get I older losing my hair.It's Mrs P's birthday,we are going for a walk and light lunch somewhere countryfied then out for a curry with Miss P tonight.No washing up today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mine is 65" (thats the tv) but the lounge is 18' long so will take it.


There's an online calculator which shows the recommended screen size depending on how far away from the screen that you sit, which makes sense.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> My daily ride is alongside Loch Brora, i set off from Dalchalm and ride to Balnacoil which is about 8m and return on the same single track road via a diversion and quick stop by the sea then along the A9 and home. I will soon be fit enough to ride over the hills to Golspie and return on the A9 When i have muscles of steel  i shall ride to places like Loch Fleet near Dornoch as i can do some wildlife watching. The countryside is so interesting i dont feel like im lacking route options.


Sounds good, I hope you’ll be posting some photo’s from time to time


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Have to admit, the older I get, I fear slipping in icy conditions more.......especially having done it last winter and hurting my wrist. It might be nice to jump onto a treadmill and get a few miles done in safety.


Why don't you stick a nude photo of NumbNuts (or even worse, me) on the wall behind you........that will make you run faster


----------



## Paulus (2 Sep 2021)

New frame concreted in. 
The old one came our surprisingly easily.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's about 100 feet, but then there is a drop down of about 30 feet and across a sort of bridge. That will take you to my garden gate. . Then it's up a path that's about 100 as well to my house



Sounds like you're well out in the sticks.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

My TV is all set up. Tuned in. It's 4K so I have upped my Netflix to premium as well. Tis very big


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Sounds like you're well out in the sticks.




We are. Thank god


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We are. Thank god



I would be happy to live out in the sticks, my Good Lady would hate it though, she's lived all her life in the big city


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I would be happy to live out in the sticks, my Good Lady would hate it though, she's lived all her life in the big city


I have a hankering to move back to my old village, but unless Uncle Ernie phones me one day with the big one, I think I can forget about it.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2021)

We're thinking of moving in a couple of years time.
Either something with character near facilities, or maybe a more modern build in a small village on Exmoor.
This has just come on the market in Minehead at 375K. Would suit us perfectly.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I would be happy to live out in the sticks, my Good Lady would hate it though, she's lived all her life in the big city


The only way anyone could get me back to a city is in a coffin.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The only way anyone could get me back to a city is in a coffin.



I think exactly the same about mid wales 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿 😂😂😀


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

The bridge on Mach near the railway station was closed for hours yesterday after a topper lorry crashed into the railway bridge. What a numpty


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> I think exactly the same about mid wales 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿 😂😂😀


It's beautiful


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2021)

Some strange pension letters recentky.

All from Tarmac asking me how do I want it paying..
To my knowledge I have never worked for Tarmac.
Phoned them today and they are sending me details by post.
So...... 20 grand or 2/6p ??....i will not lose sleep over it


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> God, I'm glad I enjoy the *simple things in life..........like you lot in here*



I'm offended. Where's the report button?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm offended. Where's the report button?


Over on that other thread!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My TV is here, well it's at the top of the drive. Spent 5 mins on the phone with the driver giving him directions as the sat nav sent him down back roads that are not suitable for big lorries


Won't your sofa get wet? Will you run the TV off a battery?


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The only way anyone could get me back to a city is in a coffin.


Me too. I hate cities and crowds.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2021)

I'm drinking coffee. I can now say *Good *afternoon. Slept for just over three hours and feel rejuvenated. A tad disappointed I didn't ride but know it would have been foolish. I must have some exercise so I'll walk over the hill to the newsagent and pay the paper bill.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Me too. I hate cities and crowds.


I'm not keen on cities other than to visit as a tourist. I feel we have the best of both worlds here, the village is very rural yet only a mile from the M65, Chorley and Blackburn are five miles each way and Manchester 45 minutes by car or train from the door.

I'll go out in my box............probably my bike box.


----------



## gavroche (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We are. Thank god


Was God paying your mortgage then? Lucky you.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> Was God paying your mortgage then? Lucky you.




Unfortunately not. I'm just glad I no longer live in a city.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Unfortunately not. I'm just glad I no longer live in a city.


If truth be told, it’s not bad here. Big enough to have the facilities of 2 supermarkets, garages, chemists, health centre, various shops including hardware, etc and I still have lovely walks and cycles within minutes of my door. It’s the increase in noise in the immediate surroundings that seems to be getting to me. Just have to grin and bear it I suppose. Talking of walks, I think I’ll head out.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Me too. I hate cities and crowds.


+1 from me too. Moved out of the city in 2015 to a smallish village, hate it when I have to go into the city now , get too stressed.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2021)

Never lived in a city, small suburbs yes, my village has a population of 12,000 and growing sadly  we have no supermarkets, but two small Co-ops, two pubs one Indian and two Chinese, four hairdressers why you need four beats me and two churches, one doctors surgery and three dentists and a hardware store and that's your lot.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

Calling where I live a village is an exaggeration to say the least. Its just few houses on the main road and a few others here and there . No shops at all.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> If truth be told, it’s not bad here. Big enough to have the facilities of 2 supermarkets, garages, chemists, health centre, various shops including hardware, etc and I still have lovely walks and cycles within minutes of my door. *It’s the increase in noise in the immediate surroundings* that seems to be getting to me. Just have to grin and bear it I suppose. Talking of walks, I think I’ll head out.



We live on the edge of an urban area, so, have the best of both worlds, in theory, ie we can walk/cycle from our front door, into "countryside", or, we can travel to any one of three cities (Newcastle, Sunderland, Durham), by public transport, within 30-60 minutes. 

But, like you, I am finding the noise levels are increasing (as are litter levels) and, it all appears to be since Covid. Maybe I am just becoming (even) more grumpy with age?


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Calling where I live a village is an exaggeration to say the least. Its just few houses on the main road and a few others here and there . No shops at all.


Planning your shopping list must be a pain in the arse, but I suppose you get use to it.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Planning your shopping list must be a pain in the arse, but I suppose you get use to it.




We go once month to Newtown and do the shopping.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Calling where I live a village is an exaggeration to say the least. Its just few houses on the main road and a few others here and there . No shops at all.


I'll raise you slightly, about 1200 in the village, 1 shop & 1 hairdressers. We are considering moving to a different part of Yorkshire to a small town with a bit more there but nowhere near the size or bedlam of a city.


----------



## gavroche (2 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I would be happy to live out in the sticks, my Good Lady would hate it though, she's lived all her life in the big city


I used to think like you too, until December 5th last year when we were staying at our daughter's , who lived in the middle of nowhere then. My wife had a heart attack and it took the ambulance 40 minutes to get to her because of our location. 40 minutes is an eternity when your wife is clutching her chest and you are powerless to help her. 
Thanks to her divorce, our daughter now lives on the outskirts of Bideford, with a proper road name and people round her. 
We also live on the outskirts of a town, close to civilisation and easy to find for emergency services. 
We are both in our 70s so one never knows what is round the corner health wise.


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Sounds good, I hope you’ll be posting some photo’s from time to time


Beside the river Brora


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> I used to think like you too, until December 5th last year when we were staying at our daughter's , who lived in the middle of nowhere then. My wife had a heart attack and it took the ambulance 40 minutes to get to her because of our location. 40 minutes is an eternity when your wife is clutching her chest and you are powerless to help her.
> Thanks to her divorce, our daughter now lives on the outskirts of Bideford, with a proper road name and people round her.
> We also live on the outskirts of a town, close to civilisation and easy to find for emergency services.
> We are both in our 70s so one never knows what is round the corner health wise.


Yes, I get that. We're lucky to live rurally but Chorley hospital is at most ten minutes. The ambulance station perhaps 8-9. When I was taken seriously ill a couple of years ago I had to call 999 for myself. One of my memories is of the despatcher, who stayed on the line, telling me "We're only six minutes away." That's with the whole razamataz going!

Friend of mine is an orthopaedic consultant, probably in his late 40s. He decided against moving to the Ribble Valley, very rural, due to the lack of emergency services.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2021)

Just a short wander as the legs felt weary and it started to get quite warm.

Strangely there wasn't a single person at the play area in the park. The Crieff Hydro's grounds were busy with zip wires and war game sort of things going on.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2021)

Back from the newsagent. WOW! I got the full on rant, it's his nature not personal.

Paper deliveries to us have been hit and miss for months, getting later and later. Usually by the newsagent himself and not the delivery operative.

Turns out delivery by the wholesaler is very erratic, instead of the papers arriving at the shop at 5.30 it's now 7.30/8.00. This has been the case for months. The result is the newsagent still has to pay the delivery operatives and also deliver all the papers himself.

Menzies are the wholesaler and also do parcel delivery. A shortage of drivers means resources are being diverted from newspaper delivery to parcels.

Shortage of drivers? Hmmmm. Where have I read about this? 🤔

The newsagent says he will have to give up newspaper sales if things don't improve.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Shortage of drivers? Hmmmm. Where have I read about this? 🤔


Does seem to be getting worse. So many empty bits on the shelves in the supermarket the other day.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> I used to think like you too, until December 5th last year when we were staying at our daughter's , who lived in the middle of nowhere then. My wife had a heart attack and it took the ambulance 40 minutes to get to her because of our location. 40 minutes is an eternity when your wife is clutching her chest and you are powerless to help her.
> Thanks to her divorce, our daughter now lives on the outskirts of Bideford, with a proper road name and people round her.
> We also live on the outskirts of a town, close to civilisation and easy to find for emergency services.
> We are both in our 70s so one never knows what is round the corner health wise.




To be fair, someone at the company Mr WD worked for had a heart attack. It took the ambulance 30 minutes to arrive even though the ambulance place was only 30 seconds down the road. That takes some going does that. And this was in the centre of Brum


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I'll raise you slightly, about 1200 in the village, 1 shop & 1 hairdressers. We are considering moving to a different part of Yorkshire to a small town with a bit more there but nowhere near the size or bedlam of a city.




There are about 12 people in the village and maybe another 20 to 30 scattered around.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The bridge on Mach near the railway station was closed for hours yesterday after a topper lorry crashed into the railway bridge. What a numpty
> 
> View attachment 607196



That come up on my facebook page, looks like he forgot to lower the back before he drove off.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Back from the newsagent. WOW! I got the full on rant, it's his nature not personal.
> 
> Paper deliveries to us have been hit and miss for months, getting later and later. Usually by the newsagent himself and not the delivery operative.
> 
> ...



Our corner shop doesn't sell papers, but they do get papers in for several of the pensioners living in this road, over the last few weeks they've not always been able to get the papers.


----------



## rustybolts (2 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks, a succession of strange dreams and restlessness meant a poor nights sleep. Out of curiosity I looked at what my Garmin watch suggested, were I to go for a run today. “ 20 minutes at a slow pace” came up, followed by “ You had a poor nights sleep, take things easy today to aid recovery “
> Spookily accurate!
> Today is the first day of the Air Show. It’s grey and overcast, but there’s half a million people expected over the coming weekend 😮
> Have a peaceful day folks 🌻🌻🌻🌻🌻


What model of Garmin watch do you use ?


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Planning your shopping list must be a pain in the arse, but I suppose you get use to it.





dave r said:


> That come up on my facebook page, looks like he forgot to lower the back before he drove off.


Looks more like one of those skips that is hauled up from the rear of the lorry by use of an hydraulic arm.


----------



## postman (2 Sep 2021)

Lovely day out in Skipton.A light lunch and a good walk about,now we are on our way for a good old curry.Mrs P is 64 today seven years younger than me.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Looks more like one of those skips that is hauled up from the rear of the lorry by use of an hydraulic arm.



This is from my Facebook page.







*Talyllyn Railway*
*Yesterday at 08:33* · 
**TRAVEL ALERT**
There has been a bridge strike in Machynlleth this morning which understandably is causing chaos!
If you are travelling to us today along that route, give yourself some more time as the diversions are fairly lengthy!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Looks more like one of those skips that is hauled up from the rear of the lorry by use of an hydraulic arm.




No. It was a tipper lorry


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> This is from my Facebook page.
> 
> View attachment 607282
> 
> ...




There were 2 or 3 other roads closed due to crashes as well.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There were 2 or 3 other roads closed due to crashes as well.


You were lucky getting your new telly then.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> What model of Garmin watch do you use ?


I have the 245M. ( the “ M” designates Music, it has extra storage so you can listen to music / podcasts via Bluetooth without needing to carry a phone, I don’t, it just happened to be on offer when I was looking ) 
If you’re a runner then it has 90% of the functionality of the top of the range model, a true runners watch ( though it does swimming/ cycling/ walking/ etc too )


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Sep 2021)

Just come on here to post something interesting/important

read to the end to catch up

now I have no idea what I was going to post


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just come on here to post something interesting/important
> 
> read to the end to catch up
> 
> now I have no idea what I was going to post


I've just been upstairs...........and come down again.............I'll try again later.......if I remember why I went upstairs.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've just been upstairs...........and come down again.............I'll try again later.......if I remember why I went upstairs.


I thought you said you lived in a bungalow type house.
Are you in the right house?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> I thought you said you lived in a bungalow type house.
> Are you in the right house?


No, we live in a terraced cottage. My wife has just come home so I'm confident I'm in the right place!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just come on here to post something interesting/important
> 
> read to the end to catch up
> 
> now I have no idea what I was going to post


Not the first time something has come to mind that I want to check on Google and I’ve forgotten what it was by the time I open the page. 

Just watching the news then I think I will put the TV off as there’s nothing I fancy watching.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not the first time something has come to mind that I want to check on Google and I’ve forgotten what it was by the time I open the page.
> 
> Just watching the news then I think I will put the TV off as there’s nothing I fancy watching.


No murders being committed before they've managed to clear the opening credits!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> No murders being committed before they've managed to clear the opening credits!


There’s a Vera repeat on ITV3 at 8. Suppose I could watch it. I’ll see. Might just play on the ipad.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> There’s a Vera repeat on ITV3 at 8. Suppose I could watch it. I’ll see. Might just play on the ipad.


Same people will still end up being murdered you know.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Sep 2021)

Our journey to Wimborne proved very fortuitous, our favourite ground coffee was on offer in the Co-Op and we managed to miss our bus by less than a minute, necessitating taking refuge in the pub while waiting for the next one.
The pub has been refurbished since our last visit, I popped to the gents and saw that the decorations include illustrations from the Daily Sketch supplements circa 1949.
Very risqué. I had my hands full at the time, but did manage to snap this before I left.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2021)

Northern (trains) cancelled the train that I was going to catch home from my recent Forest of Bowland forum ride. I ended up riding an extra 37 km to get home when I was already very tired, and 45 minutes of that was after dark - fortunately, I had emergency lights in my bag. I was _NOT_ happy about it! 

I just got an email from Northern accepting my claim for compensation and telling me that a ticket for any return trip on the Northern network is in the post. If it arrives in time (which it should), I will use it for my trip to York on September 11th for the Humber Bridge forum ride.

I paid £8.05 for my original return ticket to Clitheroe but only got to use it for the outward leg. My ticket to York would normally cost me more than that even if I were to book the cheapest combination of Advance tickets, and doing that would commit me to trains that I might miss if there were problems/delays on the ride. This way, I can hop on any Northern train I like.

So, it is like I got my trip to Clitheroe free, and am saving money on my York journey AND getting flexible travel times. I'm happy with that!


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's beautiful



So I have been told , but I’ve never see it because it always rains on me . North or South Wales is fine , but with mid wales as soon as I get to Montgomery ( where one of my grandads came from ) it starts to cloud over. By the time I get to Newtown it’s raining and by the time I get to Aberystwyth it’s like I am in some kind of weather based disaster movie.😂😂😂


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2021)

PS

Different rail companies have different compensation policies.

If you have problems with a journey on _Northern_, *keep your ticket(s)*. You will need to photograph it/them if you make a claim. 'Delay Repay' details *HERE*.

You may be offered a half or full fare refund. Don't take it! Go for the free ticket option instead as long as you will make another journey within the validity period of such a ticket. Then use the ticket on a more expensive journey. I could go to Carlisle or Newcastle to the north, or Stoke-on-Trent, Sheffield or Nottingham to the south, Scarborough to the east and so on...


----------



## Paulus (2 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> So I have been told , but I’ve never see it because it always rains on me . North or South Wales is fine , but with mid wales as soon as I get to Montgomery ( where one of my grandads came from ) it starts to cloud over. By the time I get to Newtown it’s raining and by the time I get to Aberystwyth it’s like I am in some kind of weather based disaster movie.😂😂😂


I have been to north and south Wales 5 times in my life.
Every time the weather has been atrocious. 
The last time, 4 years back, I never got to see the Brecon Beacons, the roads leading up were just rivers of water flowing down.
We stayed at Newgale in Pembrokeshire, for 3 days, we saw the sun for a couple of hours before breakfast, then down came the rain for the next few days.
We came home two days early. As we crossed the Severn bridge back into England, the rain stopped and the sun came out. No word of a lie.




Somewhere on the Beacons.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> PS
> 
> Different rail companies have different compensation policies.
> 
> If you have problems with a journey on _Northern_, *keep your ticket(s)*. You will need to photograph it/them if you make a claim. 'Delay Repay' details *HERE*.


A reclaim form is available from all manned/staffed stations. This will ask you how you managed to make the trip home/to your destination. This should be factored into any reimbursement.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> So I have been told , but I’ve never see it because it always rains on me . North or South Wales is fine , but with mid wales as soon as I get to Montgomery ( where one of my grandads came from ) it starts to cloud over. By the time I get to Newtown it’s raining and by the time I get to Aberystwyth it’s like I am in some kind of weather based disaster movie.😂😂😂




I live in between Newtown and Aber. The weather has been really good. No rain at all in fact the stream has dried up altogether


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2021)

A strange but profitable trip to the club this afternoon, the regular caller was absent so my Brother In Law was calling the bingo, which felt weird, I won and my Good Lady won three time.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> A strange but profitable trip to the club this afternoon, the regular caller was absent so my Brother In Law was calling the bingo, which felt weird, I won and my Good Lady won three time.


Sounds like a put up job.


----------



## Paulus (2 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> A strange but profitable trip to the club this afternoon, the regular caller was absent so my Brother In Law was calling the bingo, which felt weird, I won and my Good Lady won three time.


Now some people might get the wrong idea this not just being a coincidence in a game of chance


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Sep 2021)

I used to live in Wales

They have these big thing - stony and often covered in either heather or sheep

the local call them mountains

they can - according to myths and legends (and the Met Office) cause some rather localised weather.


I used to drive from Liverpool to Bangor (the Gwynedd one) and the weather would change and I got past Llanfairfechan - I would go from bright sunshine to dark cloud

now myths and legends declare that this is due to to clouds taking one look at Snowdonia and thinking they have WAY too much water so just dumping it on Bangor


a bit like a breakaway on a Grand Tour approaching the start of a summit finish

I taught in Rhyl - always sunny - 'cos it was flat - until it snowed and then it wasn;t so good



Weather in Wales is weird


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Sounds like a put up job.



It does doesn't it. 




Paulus said:


> Now some people might get the wrong idea this not just being a coincidence in a game of chance



I know,  I don't know but I assume there are ways to cheat at bingo, though a pensioners club session playing for a few quid wouldn't be worth doing, but in the big bingo halls with the big prizes it could be worth doing.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> It does doesn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be the perfect place to trial any "system" you might be using. Today the local club, tomorrow who knows!


----------



## rustybolts (2 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> You ride your bike on a treadmill?


No , I'm not that skilled unfortunately but have you heard of the Lopifit ? see link 
(35) Lopifit - A Treadmill On Wheels! | Euromaxx - YouTube


----------



## rustybolts (2 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've been looking at them online, but not sure I would use one enough to justify the cost. The last one I bought many years ago was used a few times and sold.
> 
> Nice brisk walk done. It's overcast but warm enough when you're striding out.


Mo with the beautiful scenery all around you where you live why bother ? its much healthier to get outdoors anyway. Because of my bizarre sleep pattern ( or lack of ) it stops me going semi insane in the middle of the night sometimes Its boring to use but comes into its own in extremely prolonged snowy weather . I use a Kinetic rock n roll bike trainer a lot more


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> A reclaim form is available from all manned/staffed stations. This will ask you how you managed to make the trip home/to your destination. This should be factored into any reimbursement.





Northern email said:


> Your planned route (scheduled times):
> Departing 2025 from Clitheroe to Blackburn arriving 2047.
> Departing 2120 from Blackburn to Todmorden arriving 2157.
> 
> ...


The 21:25 train that they 'think' I caught back was the next one that actually ran. Given that I knew that I could ride home by just after 22:00 I wasn't going to hang about waiting and trusting that the later train plus my connection would eventually get me home!

The way I read that message is that you can accept the compensation offered but still try to claim more. I'm happy with the offer so I will make do with that.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The 21:25 train that they 'think' I caught back was the next one that actually ran. Given that I knew that I could ride home by just after 22:00 I wasn't going to hang about waiting and trusting that the later train plus my connection would eventually get me home!
> 
> The way I read that message is that you can accept the compensation offered but still try to claim more. I'm happy with the offer so I will make do with that.


Don't blame you in that case.


----------



## 12boy (2 Sep 2021)

Converted my 82 holdsworth Special back to a derailleur from a 3 speed SA. I have only a 48 tooth chainring in the front and a 5 speed cluster in the rear so gearing runs from 40.5 to 99, good for these parts. Having just done this it was my go to for today's ride. Very nice ride and pretty quick by my standards. 
Ate some oat porridge bread, salami and mixed nuts for lunch and went to the balefill with 1/2 the branches from cutting down the 4 locust trees last week. My bowyer friend took a straight 8' trunk to dry and split into bow staves. Locust aint as good as hickory, Osage Orange or yew but it is still pretty good, especially when backed with bamboo.
Is a lot of the UK below 300 ft above current sea level? If the climate change predictions are correct a lot of the Eastern seaboard and the Southern states will be home for the fishes. Perhaps Kansas will have a lot of beachfront property. 
Be well and safe and don't even think about stockpiling Water Wings. I have already got them all.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

12boy said:


> Converted my 82 holdsworth Special back to a derailleur from a 3 speed SA. I have only a 48 tooth chainring in the front and a 5 speed cluster in the rear so gearing runs from 40.5 to 99, good for these parts. Having just done this it was my go to for today's ride. Very nice ride and pretty quick by my standards.
> Ate some oat porridge bread, salami and mixed nuts for lunch and went to the balefill with 1/2 the branches from cutting down the 4 locust trees last week. My bowyer friend took a straight 8' trunk to dry and split into bow staves. Locust aint as good as hickory, Osage Orange or yew but it is still pretty good, especially when backed with bamboo.
> Is a lot of the UK below 300 ft above current sea level? If the climate change predictions are correct a lot of the Eastern seaboard and the Southern states will be home for the fishes. Perhaps Kansas will have a lot of beachfront property.
> Be well and safe and don't even think about stockpiling Water Wings. I have already got them all.


There's a fair bit below the 300 foot mark. Mainly down south, which has been sinking over the years anyway. 

I'm safe at 700 feet above sea level.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2021)

Like Bill Clintons schlong when Monica Lewinsky is in town, I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2021)

Another long lie for me. It’s very overcast with a fine drizzle at the moment. Big mug of coffee and a browse then out for a wander I think. Sometimes I think my life is rather boring when I see what others do with their time, yet I’m happy enough in my own way.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2021)

Good morning people, carers early today, a shopping and chores day today.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Another long lie for me. It’s very overcast with a fine drizzle at the moment. Big mug of coffee and a browse then out for a wander I think. Sometimes I think my life is rather boring when I see what others do with their time, yet I’m happy enough in my own way.


No, we each enjoy life as we enjoy it. We've reached a stage in life where the only choice is what do *I* want to do today. It's great.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2021)

Good morning. Good sleep last night till 6.30 though longer would have been good.

We have an extra granddaughter day today as the other grandparent isn't available. I must rush as I've to get the chutney on before I leave - chillied tomato chutney. Mmmmmm. Yummy.

Have we all got our ABBA tickets yet?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2021)

Todays question is........
.......
Is it true what they say about Dixie ??

Why did I wake up with that song on my mind


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees.
A nice long dog walk shortly, with a stop at the cafè on the way home for breakfast. 
After that, a bimble on the bike via the local shops for some bread and a few essentials.
We don't need much as we are going to Norfolk on Monday morning for the week.

Then, this afternoon is another meeting of the escape committee in our spiritual home.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2021)

Today I plan a short 2 mike walk to the post office.
Then a visit to the auntie (who seems to get younger each week).
Then the dentist.........I had a temporary filling just as Covid kicked off. The filling lasted all of 4 weeks but I have not been allowed back since.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks,
Day two of the Airshow, cloudbase has lifted so might have sight of some of the aircraft instead of just the sound of the engines. Did a bit of shopping in Wimborne yesterday, Mrs Tenkaykev was visiting the Physio, we met up after her appointment and as we walked into town we saw our bus waiting at the stop ready to pull away a couple of minutes later. We both slowed down, as missing our bus would mean seeking refuge in our favourite pub while we waited for the next one. We managed to miss the next two busses before finally heading home 😁


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, dull and quite chilly here.
This morning’s only agenda item will be the gym. Am enjoying my new gym, particularly the wooded walk to it. The gym I used to go to Before Covid was £10 a month cheaper but a little too far to walk to.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I used to live in Wales
> 
> They have these big thing - stony and often covered in either heather or sheep
> 
> ...




You can be driving along in the sunshine and then whoosh it's pouring down

I live on the foothills of the Cambrian mountains. It is rather interesting to say the least.


----------



## Sterlo (3 Sep 2021)

Hooray, another £25 on the PB's, how come I only get the email at 11PM when you all seem to find out first thing???


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2021)

Morning you lot.

Dull, overcast here. Migjt brighten up later. Let's hope so anyway


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Yay.....'tis that there Fish Friday again!
Today, we shall be mostly meandering across to Minehead, via Lynmouth and Porlock, for Fish & Chips on the sea front with our best mates. We're staying overnight, so it might be a boozy evening. 



Sterlo said:


> Hooray, another £25 on the PB's, how come I only get the email at 11PM when you all seem to find out first thing???


Because we use the NS&I app?


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> A strange but profitable trip to the club this afternoon, the regular caller was absent so my *Brother In Law was calling the bingo,* which felt weird, *I won and my Good Lady won three time.*



No cries of "Fix!"?


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> No cries of "Fix!"?



Strangely no


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2021)

This came up on my Facebook page. Don't know if the link will work. Looks good fun and not too technical.



View: https://www.facebook.com/NevisRange/videos/227696205977277


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Hooray, another £25 on the PB's, how come I only get the email at 11PM when you all seem to find out first thing???


Download the APP from NS&I. It's the prize checker one.


----------



## Chief Broom (3 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  Bit soggy here today so think i'll go for a walk along the shore instead of a ride. Tourists are thinning out now [hoooray] so should be quiet...In the winter i can do this walk and not meet another person. Lots of coming and going with the bird life and never know what might turn up with off course migrants or is it global warming? Have seen a Crane on the Black Isle and a Hoopoe at Loch Fleet.  Sanderlings on big pic


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Bit soggy here today so think i'll go for a walk along the shore instead of a ride. Tourists are thinning out now [hoooray] so should be quiet...In the winter i can do this walk and not meet another person. Lots of coming and going with the bird life and never know what might turn up with off course migrants or is it global warming? Have seen a Crane on the Black Isle and a Hoopoe at Loch Fleet.  Sanderlings on big pic
> View attachment 607350


Wow. I've never seen a Hoopoe. One legged Sanderlings!  My dad was a keen birdwatcher and could name most species by sight or sound in his younger days. Much frowned upon now and illegal, but we had a great egg collection from the biggest to the smallest in the UK. Think the Swan was the biggest and the Goldcrest the smallest if I remember correctly.


----------



## Chief Broom (3 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. I've never seen a Hoopoe. One legged Sanderlings!  My dad was a keen birdwatcher and could name most species by sight or sound in his younger days. Much frowned upon now and illegal, but we had a great egg collection from the biggest to the smallest in the UK. Think the Swan was the biggest and the Goldcrest the smallest if I remember correctly.


The hoopoe did surprise me! I was at Loch Fleet watching the usual waders/wild fowl and happened to glance at patch of grass which has an information sign about the loch..Under the sign nonchalantly going about its business was a Hoopoe! It didnt stay long and flew off like a giant moth!


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This came up on my Facebook page. Don't know if the link will work. Looks good fun and not too technical.
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/NevisRange/videos/227696205977277




That looks like fun.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> That looks like fun.


 
Well your got that or nothing


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> Yay.....'tis that there Fish Friday again!


 
It's chocolate cake Friday in my hovel


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You can be driving along in the sunshine and then whoosh it's pouring down
> 
> I live on the foothills of the Cambrian mountains. It is rather interesting to say the least.


Think I have said it before but for years we holidayed near Porthmadog. We loved the area but lost count of how many rainy weeks we had.
Eventually we gave up going there.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2021)

i was going to go out for a ride, but now it has gone overcast and looks like rain, still I made me cake and done the washing all I have to do now is change the bedding


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This came up on my Facebook page. Don't know if the link will work. Looks good fun and not too technical.
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/NevisRange/videos/227696205977277



It is probably a different run but I was watching downhillers from the ski lift when we went up there for a walk in 2016. By the time I got my phone out to take this rather naff photo they were out of sight...






It _DID _look fun!


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2021)

Back from doing my civic duty helping out with covid testing. M3 more sessions next week, but for now I'm just relaxing with a cool San Pellegrino before walking up to collect Mini D from school.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Back from doing my civic duty helping out with covid testing. M3 more sessions next week, but for now I'm just relaxing with a cool *San Pellegrino* before walking up to collect Mini D from school.


 
Thames water with some bubbles in it


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Todays question is........
> .......
> Is it true what they say about Dixie ??
> 
> Why did I wake up with that song on my mind


You whistling?


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This came up on my Facebook page. Don't know if the link will work. Looks good fun and not too technical.
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/NevisRange/videos/227696205977277



When will you be posting your video of you doing it?


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2021)

Latest news
Bin men never came  I supose it will stay out there until Monday
Flu jab at the end of the month cancelled - reason "it was out of our control" 
Chocolate cake - very nice


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Latest news
> Bin men never came  I supose it will stay out there until Monday
> Flu jab at the end of the month cancelled - reason "it was out of our control"
> *Chocolate cake* - very nice


Any left?


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2021)

Yes there's loads only had a small slice


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Day two of the Airshow, cloudbase has lifted so might have sight of some of the aircraft instead of just the sound of the engines. Did a bit of shopping in Wimborne yesterday, Mrs Tenkaykev was visiting the Physio, we met up after her appointment and as we walked into town we saw our bus waiting at the stop ready to pull away a couple of minutes later. We both slowed down, as missing our bus would mean seeking refuge in our favourite pub while we waited for the next one. We managed to miss the next two busses before finally heading home 😁


See these three?


----------



## rustybolts (3 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Latest news
> Bin men never came  I supose it will stay out there until Monday
> Flu jab at the end of the month cancelled - reason "it was out of our control"
> Chocolate cake - very nice


 " A moment on the lips , a lifetime on the hips "


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Latest news
> Bin men never came  I supose it will stay out there until Monday
> Flu jab at the end of the month cancelled - reason "it was out of our control"
> Chocolate cake - very nice


Well I've learnt something today at least - actually 2 things

1) I didn't know the binmen brought the vaccine
2) I didn't know chocolate cake was an alternative


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2021)

So who is telling porkies.
Over a week ago I spoke to the GP about my repeat prescription. I was told I had to ask the pharmacy to contact them.
Approx a week ago I visited the pharmacy to arrange that repeat prescription.
They checked they had my mobile and told me they would immediately phone my GP and then text me when it was ready.
2 days ago I spoke with the GP reception who told me the pharmacy had not been in touch but ON THIS OCCASION she would do it and that I could collect it the same day (why the *£#^! hell could she not do that in the 1st case).
So today......2 DAYS later I went to the pharmacy to be told it had literally just been emailed and of course I would have to wait.......20 minutes.
So who is lying


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So who is telling porkies.
> Over a week ago I spoke to the GP about my repeat prescription. I was told I had to ask the pharmacy to contact them.
> Approx a week ago I visited the pharmacy to arrange that repeat prescription.
> They checked they had my mobile and told me they would immediately phone my GP and then text me when it was ready.
> ...


Yer GP's receptionist.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So who is telling porkies.
> Over a week ago I spoke to the GP about my repeat prescription. I was told I had to ask the pharmacy to contact them.
> Approx a week ago I visited the pharmacy to arrange that repeat prescription.
> They checked they had my mobile and told me they would immediately phone my GP and then text me when it was ready.
> ...


Doesn’t your surgery have an App that allows you to order prescription, then, collect when you get a text?


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Doesn’t your surgery have an App that allows you to order prescription, then, collect when you get a text?



The NHS app, I've got it, it was a pain to get it set up but once set up its easier than the POD phone ordering we were using.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> The NHS app, I've got it, it was a pain to get it set up but once set up its easier than the POD phone ordering we were using.


Yes, my experience exactly. How on earth they expect elderly and/or none computer literate people to cope, I don’t know. But, once set up, it is much better than an engaged tone and/or a grumpy receptionist.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Doesn’t your surgery have an App that allows you to order prescription, then, collect when you get a text?


Tried at least 4 times.....they gave me a code which isn't recognised. The receptionist tried it....fail.
She told me it's useless and to just phone up.
When I do its a different receptionist who says "oh, we can't do that".


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, my experience exactly. How on earth they expect elderly and/or none computer literate people to cope, I don’t know. But, once set up, it is much better than an engaged tone and/or a grumpy receptionist.



I know my Good Lady is on it, but only because I set it up for her.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I know my Good Lady is on it, but only because I set it up for her.


Could you nip up here and set it up for me?

Please


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This came up on my Facebook page. Don't know if the link will work. Looks good fun and not too technical.
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/NevisRange/videos/227696205977277



Errrrrr.......can I be a pain in the arse? Please. This track has been built on Ben Nevis. Surely it's a scar on the landscape?

Saying that if I'm ever there with my gravel bike.... 🤔 Guess that makes me a hypocrite?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Sep 2021)

This afternoon was spent cutting the hedges, now done until next July.
Have now watched today’s stage of the Bincky Bonk Tour, currently catching up with the Vuelta.
Going to be a busy tv day on Sunday, having to fit in the ToB as well.
Oh, and watched the Nevis Range report on Reporting Scotland, yes that’s definitely on the ‘must visit’ list


----------



## PaulSB (3 Sep 2021)

Prescriptions. Oh God. Saints preserve us.........can you tell I was raised a Catholic?

It used to be simple. I would email the pharmacy on the Sunday and collect four weeks worth on Thursday.

The pills still work great. The eye drops are up the shoot (shute?) Either I get none or three months worth. The prescription has got muddled. So I've started using the app.

Last time the pharmacist told me not to order the pills as they anticipate I need them and fill the daily packs in advance. He wants me to order whatever eye drops I need to last four weeks as the surgery won't alter the prescription without a consultant's letter.

I'm only trying to stop the NHS wasting money on me!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Errrrrr.......can I be a pain in the arse? Please. This track has been built on Ben Nevis. Surely it's a scar on the landscape?
> 
> Saying that if I'm ever there with my gravel bike.... 🤔 Guess that makes me a hypocrite?


Nevis Range is on Aonach Mor and has operated successfully there for 30 years.
https://www.nevisrange.co.uk/our-environment/


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> See these three?
> 
> View attachment 607400
> 
> View attachment 607402


Were


classic33 said:


> See these three?
> 
> View attachment 607400
> 
> View attachment 607402


Saw a few prop planes but by the time we popped in to the garden they were too far away. Did see one with what looked like Iron Cross decals a couple of days ago. We’re about on the western edge of the map you posted, about 5-6 miles from the Airport. I noticed today that a lot of the regular traffic has been approaching from the east instead of the west. Todays regular Airbus cargo flight from China did a loop around before heading into Hurn.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Were
> 
> Saw a few prop planes but by the time we popped in to the garden they were too far away. Did see one with what looked like Iron Cross decals a couple of days ago. We’re about on the western edge of the map you posted, about 5-6 miles from the Airport. I noticed today that a lot of the regular traffic has been approaching from the east instead of the west. Todays regular Airbus cargo flight from China did a loop around before heading into Hurn.


There was a Pitts Special, taken off from a nearby airport to the north, on approach from the West at the same time.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2021)

Driving over to Brize Norton tomorrow to look at some pedigree labrador pups. Just feel so lonely during the day and miss sharing everything I do with a lab.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Could you nip up here and set it up for me?
> 
> Please



We'll have to try and sort it next time I'm up that way, though that might be a long time in the future.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> We'll have to try and sort it next time I'm up that way, though that might be a long time in the future.


He'll cook you dinner!


----------



## gavroche (4 Sep 2021)

It is Saturday now. I will be getting up in about seven and a half hour and think about what to do then for the rest of the day. Goodnight all.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> It is Saturday now. I will be getting up in about seven and a half hour and think about what to do then for the rest of the day. Goodnight all.


Stay up, you'll have more time to plan what to do later today.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2021)

Good day one and all. It's dark so difficult to see what the weather holds, looks civilised though. Up until last night today looked hectic, then my phone pinged with my ENT appointment cancelled, next the person I was meeting this morning cancelled. I'm going to head out with today's Club Ride, it will be good to catch up with that crew.

Also need to put my chutney in jars, make cake for tomorrow's birthday celebration for Mrs P and a gooseberry crumble for lunch........I will seeking out Delia's help on this as I find she's very reliable.

Coffee and paper next.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2021)

Morning. Tea this morning for a change. Another murky start here and the roads look slightly damp.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2021)

Good morning.
Complaint No,1......I do not like these dark mornings.
I enjoyed waking up to bright mornings but they have sadly gone till next year.
We do have some good weather promised for the middle of next week though.
A quiet day today. I have washing to put it THEN bedding to strip and wash NOT MY FAVOURITE JOB.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, a bit brighter today but feels chilly.
I’ve seen a number of references recently to England having had a poor summer this year, is that right ? I was surprised to hear them, it’s been not at all bad up here.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Driving over to Brize Norton tomorrow to look at some pedigree labrador pups. Just feel so lonely during the day and miss sharing everything I do with a lab.


I hope you find a pup you take a shine to


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2021)

Coooeee. Another dull overcast start here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Stopped overnight in Minehead. Drifted off to the pleasant melodies emanating from Butlins 'Ibiza Night' about 1/4 mile away. 
All went quiet around midnight.
Off for a doggie walk on North Hill this morning, then back home this afternoon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Sep 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A bright still morning, I’ve already watered the plants and made coffee. This evening we’re off out to celebrate our friends joint 70th birthdays. They weren’t on the same day, but the virus situation meant we couldn’t celebrate together at the time so tonight is the night😁
Our friends have booked a room at the Guildhall Tavern in Poole. We’ve visited on quite a few occasions over the years and the food and ambiance has always been very good.
Diet starts Monday…
Have a peaceful day folks 🌻🌻🌻


----------



## Lozz360 (4 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Latest news
> *Bin men never came * I supose it will stay out there until Monday
> Flu jab at the end of the month cancelled - reason "it was out of our control"
> Chocolate cake - very nice


Probably because it is a Bank Holiday week so they come a day later. That’s the thing about retirement, suddenly the only difference a BH means is that the subsequent bin day changes.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Sep 2021)

My mother rings me occasionally. She’s very deaf so it’s always a one sided conversation, she tells me what she wants to tell me and my role is just to listen. Yesterday she was telling me about her evacuee experience, a nine year old put on a train in Birmingham bound for deepest Worcestershire, near Malvern I think. She recalls the day as 1st Sept, and she stayed there for two years. Her mother used to visit her most weekends. She loved the young couple that she was boarded with and stayed in touch with them for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Paulus (4 Sep 2021)

Lozz360 said:


> Probably because it is a Bank Holiday week so they come a day later. That’s the thing about retirement, suddenly the only difference a BH means is that the subsequent bin day changes.


Good morning all. 
Our binmen come on Bank Holidays for both bins. So no losing track of the days here fortunately. 
Yet another grey gloomy morning, and it looks like it will last all day. 
Various things planned for today to keep me out of trouble. 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2021)

I've done the ironing mainly bedding and towels.....well there wouldn't be many clothes 
Later I'm off in the search of milk


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've done the ironing mainly bedding and towels.....well there wouldn't be many clothes
> Later I'm off in the search of milk



I'm doing the ironing now, just stopped for a  and a cake, one of Tesco's finest cream horns. Carers were here at a reasonable time this morning, quarter past seven, I was already up and about when they arrived.


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  I havent anything planned today so think i'll strap myself onto my DIY space rocket ive built in my garden shed and launch myself into the stratosphere  Im leaving it to chance where I land to keep it interesting. .could be the freezing Arctic might be sunny Hawaii,,,anyhoo im well prepared for any eventuality as ive packed 5 granola bars and my swiss army knife,,,,catch you later!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm doing the ironing now, just stopped for a  and a cake, one of Tesco's finest cream horns. Carers were here at a reasonable time this morning, quarter past seven, I was already up and about when they arrived.




Ironing? Good God. My iron is at the back 0f a cupboard somewhere in the deepest darkest area of my house. I have not used it for years


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ironing? Good God. My iron is at the back 0f a cupboard somewhere in the deepest darkest area of my house. I have not used it for years


Now could be a good time to find it, it'll give you endless activities to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ironing? Good God. My iron is at the back 0f a cupboard somewhere in the deepest darkest area of my house. I have not used it for years


Be lucky if I've used mine twice in the nearly 10 years since I finished work and ironing work shirts.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Now could be a good time to find it, it'll give you endless activities to do.




I doubt that very much


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I doubt that very much


Only one way to find out.


----------



## GM (4 Sep 2021)

Morning all... Been very busy the last couple of days helping the boy out getting his camping gear sorted. Went for a pootle yesterday afternoon around the Hertfordshire lanes 38 miles on the big bike, forgot how lumpy those lanes are!
More DIY today mixing up concrete etc.

Have a good day folks!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Be lucky if I've used mine twice in the nearly 10 years since I finished work and ironing work shirts.


Similar here.
Dress shirts are a thing of the past.
I don't even iron handkerchiefs....just fold them and put them in the drawer.


----------



## GM (4 Sep 2021)

I don't have any handkerchiefs I just use a piece of kitchen roll.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2021)

The search for milk was easy, who said there was a shortage
and to the non-ironers - if it flat I iron it


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2021)

GM said:


> I don't have any handkerchiefs I just use a piece of kitchen roll.


So what do you use when your out - on second thoughts don't answer that


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2021)

Ironing finished now I've got to put it away.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2021)

GM said:


> I don't have any handkerchiefs I just use a piece of kitchen roll.


MrsD does similar.
TBH i am subject to fits of sneezing (my record is 14) so keep a handkerchief in my pocket for that. For general needs we use tissues.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

GM said:


> I don't have any handkerchiefs I just use a piece of kitchen roll.


Do you iron it though.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Ironing finished now I've got to put it away.


Put it away.....there's a lady comming (old joke).


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2021)

Anyway..........
WHY
WHY
WHY??????
Do people insist on (imo) unnecessary mixing with other eg football matches.
My family went to a music festival last week.
Now all 4 are poorly and have tested positive.
It really is beyond me.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway..........
> WHY
> WHY
> WHY??????
> ...


 
We have a cycling event today and a marathon tomorrow in Southampton WHY
OK life must go on, but give it a couple of weeks and we will be back where we started 
.....and I was the only one in the shop this morning with a mask on...........I give up


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Put it away.....there's a lady comming (old joke).



I remember that, Morcambe and Wise if I remember correctly.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember that, Morcambe and Wise if I remember correctly.


You do indeed.
2 old men in deck chairs and one says "its nice out isn't it".


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Only one way to find out.




I think I will pass.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2021)

The lane is shut from yesterday until Wednesday for pipe repair work. Nice of them to tell us NOT.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2021)

I see the NACA thread has been locked. Surprised it lasted as long!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see the NACA thread has been locked. Surprised it lasted as long!




I expected it to be locked after 15 minutes


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see the NACA thread has been locked. Surprised it lasted as long!


Oh dear.....just as I was about to go onto it


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see the NACA thread has been locked. Surprised it lasted as long!


 
I just hope the regulars who post on there are locked up too.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You do indeed.
> 2 old men in deck chairs and one says "its nice out isn't it".



Thats the one, and they never completed the joke, people used to make up their own punch lines.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The lane is shut from yesterday until Wednesday for pipe repair work. Nice of them to tell us NOT.








You have the 4th stage of the Tour of Britain passing by next week, the 8th!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 607546
> 
> You have the 4th stage of the Tour of Britain passing by next week, the 8th!


My sister has only just found out about the stage finish in Exeter. She isn't interested in cycling but I should have warned her to avoid going in that day because it will probably be 'somewhat tricky'!


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My sister has only just found out about the stage finish in Exeter. She isn't interested in cycling but I should have warned her to avoid going in that day because it will probably be 'somewhat tricky'!


Somewhat tricky may be an understatement.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Somewhat tricky may be an understatement.


Hence the quotes! 

Yes, she could potentially have been stuck for hours in a traffic jam.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 607546
> 
> You have the 4th stage of the Tour of Britain passing by next week, the 8th!


I know what I am doing this Thursday.
The tour is coming through Cheshire and finishing in Warrington.
I will have a couple of beers cooling, fresh bread baked with butter, cheese and ham


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Sep 2021)

An autumnal 35 miles this morning, drizzly and chilly. Did my Outlander loop, past Lallybroch. Quite enjoyed it.
This afternoon a smorgasbord of telly, Binck Bank, Vuelta, and shinty on BBC Alba


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I know what I am doing this Thursday.
> The tour is coming through Cheshire and finishing in Warrington.
> I will have a couple of beers cooling, fresh bread baked with butter, cheese and ham


Will the beers be before or after the stage?
You also have
https://www.rideacrossbritain.com/route/stage-4/


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The lane is shut from yesterday until Wednesday for pipe repair work. Nice of them to tell us NOT.


Some years ago they decided to resurface the road I lived on at the time
No-one in the road had any clue that they were doing it - but by chance all the cars that were normally parked on it were either somewhere else that day or someone was in and able to move it
Also - no-one was trapped in and unable to get out of the close

WHen the council got moaned at - they pointed out that a notice had been put in the paper
by chance our copies of the local paper were in a pile in the garage waiting for me to remember to put them in the recycling
I found the notice - 2 months before 4 lines at the bottom of a left hand page naming about 10 roads to be resurfaced - with no dates gievn

They are not over good at communication at times

p.s. - that was also in Wales - Bangor to be precise


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Sep 2021)

Oh - and just looked at the weather for the Tour of Britain stage ending in Warrington

The possibility seeing of Allaphillipe - in his rainbow stripes - at full gas leading out Cav seems like too good an opportunity to miss

The Met Office says it will be p*****g down all day

sound like I be watching from home then!!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2021)

Lovely day here. So much for it always rains in Wales.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Oh - and just looked at the weather for the Tour of Britain stage ending in Warrington
> 
> The possibility seeing of Allaphillipe - in his rainbow stripes - at full gas leading out Cav seems like too good an opportunity to miss
> 
> ...


2% chance of rain.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> 2% chance of rain.
> View attachment 607554


This is what mine says


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> An autumnal 35 miles this morning, drizzly and chilly. Did my Outlander loop, past Lallybroch. Quite enjoyed it.
> This afternoon a smorgasbord of telly, Binck Bank, Vuelta, and shinty on BBC Alba


No idea what binck bank or shinty is but enjoy it.
I am watching Solheim cup golf in between washing.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Oh - and just looked at the weather for the Tour of Britain stage ending in Warrington
> 
> The possibility seeing of Allaphillipe - in his rainbow stripes - at full gas leading out Cav seems like too good an opportunity to miss
> 
> ...


Yep.....I checked the forecast as well.
TBH if it wasn't for Covid AND the forecast I would likely have been in town..


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No idea what binck bank or shinty is...


If you don't follow pro cycling then you could be forgiven for not knowing about the *BinckBank Tour*, but I am surprised that you have never heard of *shinty*!

PS But maybe I only heard of shinty because my mum was a Highlander!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If you don't follow pro cycling then you could be forgiven for not knowing about the *BinckBank Tour*, but I am surprised that you have never heard of *shinty*!
> 
> PS But maybe I only heard of shinty because my mum was a Highlander!


I don't "follow" it but enjoy watching some of it.
Will google that and shinty.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I don't "follow" it but enjoy watching some of it.
> Will google that and shinty.


The bold words are links to Wikipedia articles!


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Sep 2021)

A


classic33 said:


> See these three?
> 
> View attachment 607400
> 
> View attachment 607402


What App are you using for Flight tracking? I use Flightradar24, it has annoying ads popping up every so often. I’d happily pay a one off fee for an ad free version, but as with many apps now, they’ve gone to a subscription model.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Sep 2021)

I normally use F24 but I also use https://globe.adsbexchange.com/ which is better at tracking military flights

It has a nice "U" button at the top which only shows you flights flagged as military - which include Police helicopters


----------



## 12boy (4 Sep 2021)

Kinda clear today and warm but not too hot. It is Labor Day weekend here and many citizens go grockling (to use your term) thither and yon so the old town maybe a bit ghosty. Might be a good time to hit the big box stores.
3 of my neighbors and I moved the sheepherder wagon to its winter spot under the crab apple. I didn't remember this as being such a PITA but it is done. Many minor chores to do but all the time in the world to do them, and a little biking, archering, book reading and dog walking for some soul food.
Be well and safe and walk in beauty.


----------



## gavroche (4 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Lovely day here. So much for it always rains in Wales.


May be in your part of Wales but not mine. We haven't had any rain for at least one week now.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> May be in your part of Wales but not mine. We haven't had any rain for at least one week now.




It's been 2 or 3 weeks for is at least


----------



## gavroche (4 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's been 2 or 3 weeks for is at least


and none is due till at least next Thursday.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> This is what mine says
> View attachment 607566


Can I say one thing?

Thursday was two days ago.


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2021)

Forgot that we've got a music festival across the road this weekend.
At least I can hear it for free.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Forgot that we've got a music festival across the road this weekend.
> At least I can hear it for free.


Blimey.....I thought it was all peace and quiet down there.
Your mate has Butlins in his ear all summer and you have this across the road.
Think I will stay in Cheshire


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can I say one thing?
> 
> Thursday was two days ago.


I checked and they have scheduled one for next week as well

Looks like they have set up a Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday as well

How confusing is that!!!!


----------



## gavroche (4 Sep 2021)

There is a parade of Honda Goldwings on the prom in LLandudno at 7.30 tonight. I saw it two years ago ( by pure chance) and it was quite good.
Thinking of going there again tonight to relive the experience.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I checked and they have scheduled one for next week as well
> 
> Looks like they have set up a Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday as well
> 
> How confusing is that!!!!


No Sunday or Friday?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No idea what binck bank or shinty is but enjoy it.
> I am watching Solheim cup golf in between washing.





> These shinty boys shine like the sun,
> We don't play for fame, we don't play for cash,
> We just play for the glory and the clash of the ash


All you need to know about shinty 
Runrig


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Sep 2021)

Mrs F and I once did an audax that used the Newtonmore shinty club as the event HQ. The biggest room in the building was the first aid room


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2021)

Bought a pup. A 5 generations pedigree, and his Dad is a field trials champion. Meet Bruce...


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2021)

Shinty is a rather violet sport. Went out with four others on the Saturday Club Ride, there's a Sunday one as well, 70 miles, 3500 feet, 16.6avg. I'm nackered.

G&T. Indian takeaway. Bottle of red. It's a good evening.

I've noticed a thread in Cafe which should be in NACA. This doesn't bode well.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2021)

Great pics @Drago I'm sure you'll become great friends. 👏


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2021)

Cant have him til hes 8 weeks old in a fortnights time. Cant wait, ill have company again.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Cant have him til hes 8 weeks old in a fortnights time. Cant wait, ill have company again.


Exciting times. Bet that set you back a few pennies. Dog prices have gone a bit crazy just now. I love labs. Was speaking to a nice black lab bitch this afternoon. My last pooch was a labrador/springer cross and looked like a small black lab with just a flash of white on her chest and one foot.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Bought a pup. A 5 generations pedigree, and his Dad is a field trials champion. Meet Bruce...
> 
> View attachment 607648
> 
> ...




Hello Bruce. He is gorgeou

My daughter has 3 labs. The oldest is 13 now.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2021)

I went looking for the NACA thread, it seems to have been removed. I've thought about saying this and I'm still not sure I should.

I do have quite a lot to do in my life.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Bought a pup. A 5 generations pedigree, and his Dad is a field trials champion. Meet Bruce...
> 
> View attachment 607648
> 
> ...


Do you reckon he'll let you stay?


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Bought a pup. A 5 generations pedigree, and his Dad is a field trials champion. Meet Bruce...
> 
> View attachment 607648
> 
> ...


Is he of show or working heritage?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2021)

[A job for _Amp Repairman_]


ColinJ said:


> The owner of the amp said that it was working perfectly one day but when she switched it on next day there was no longer any sound from either of the speakers. The headphone output still works. I reckon there might be an anti-thump relay connecting the speakers to the output from the amp, with the headphones being fed from before the relay. A dodgy capacitor in a timing circuit for the relay could prevent the relay working? Unfortunately, she can't remember if there used to be a delay before the amp started working, followed by a click, then music. There is no click now.


The amp** was dropped off the other day. It is quite a nice piece of kit.

I took the owner's word about the fault and immediately took the cover off. Oh dear... it looked a bit densely packed in there! Nothing is as simple as the things I used to fix 50 years ago! 

I confirmed that the headphone output worked. I could hear a relay clicking... Something occurred to me - I think the system had been moved from one room to another before the fault appeared and I wondered whether the owner had reconnected the speakers properly? I took the amp up to my speaker system in the attic room and connected it to them. I noticed that a CD had been left in the player so I span that up and immediately got blasted by Fleetwood Mac!

Hah! I gave the owner a ring to confirm that she would be home and cycled over to Hebden Bridge with the amp in my rucksack. We connected it to her speakers, and sure enough - it still worked. She swore blind that she hadn't made any mistakes connecting the speakers previously. TBH, I didn't give her any tips and I watched what she did; she did wire it up properly this time. Either she'd made a mistake last time or the amp has an intermittent fault which might come back in the future.

Anyway, that is one more job crossed off the long list of things that I have to do. I have NY retirement to prepare for! 

** It is more than _just _an amp - it is a receiver with a CD player built-in too.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I went looking for the NACA thread, it seems to have been removed. I've thought about saying this and I'm still not sure I should.
> 
> I do have quite a lot to do in my life.


Just hope the vitriol from the usual suspects doesn’t just spill into other more light hearted threads or it won’t be worth bothering with the forum.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> *Shinty is a rather violet sport.* Went out with four others on the Saturday Club Ride, there's a Sunday one as well, 70 miles, 3500 feet, 16.6avg. I'm nackered.
> 
> G&T. Indian takeaway. Bottle of red. It's a good evening.
> 
> I've noticed a thread in Cafe which should be in NACA. This doesn't bode well.


Not for shirking!

Try

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bU090AepSS8


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just hope the vitriol from the usual suspects doesn’t just spill into other more light hearted threads or it won’t be worth bothering with the forum.


There will be site bans if that happens! I reckon it will be: (1) Warning, (2) Final warning and a suspension (3) Lifetime ban.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There will be site bans if that happens! I reckon it will be: (1) Warning, (2) Final warning and a suspension (3) Lifetime ban.


I've often wondered, you as far west as possible, Shaun as far east as possible. Is it possible?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2021)

Ooops. Someone’s bike not very well secured!


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-58450663


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooops. Someone’s bike not very well secured!
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-58450663


As they say, it could have been worse. Driver was lucky.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooops. Someone’s bike not very well secured!
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-58450663



I wonder where the rest of it is? All I can see is forks, handlebars and front wheel.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> As they say, it could have been worse. Driver was lucky.


Doesn’t sound like they know who the other driver was. Not sure he/she will be owning up if they read this.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Doesn’t sound like they know who the other driver was. Not sure he/she will be owning up if they read this.


Maybe they'll check the frame number, and trace the owner that way.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Exciting times. Bet that set you back a few pennies. Dog prices have gone a bit crazy just now. I love labs. Was speaking to a nice black lab bitch this afternoon. My last pooch was a labrador/springer cross and looked like a small black lab with just a flash of white on her chest and one foot.


2 and a half gees, which is on the high side of average but I'm really fussy about the lineage and pedigree.

We met Bruce's Mum and Grandma, which was nice. Bruce's Dad is a very popular stud dog brought in for a romantic candlelit dinner with Mum, himself a field trials champion and much in demand.

Even out of a litter of well bred, quality animals, Bruce was outstanding. Within 2 minutes he'd identified me as the person he needed to impress and was making a big fuss of me. Im a bit worried about him licking my beard though - hes not had his jabs yet so he could catch something


----------



## gavroche (4 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Bought a pup. A 5 generations pedigree, and his Dad is a field trials champion. Meet Bruce...
> 
> View attachment 607648
> 
> ...


He is gorgeous. I am sure he will make you very happy. The question is: who is going to be the boss?


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2021)

I cant teach him Lemmy's old tricks, somim already working out some new ones. 


"Hail Caesar" and "show us your balls" will be early commands, plus a few more.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> 2 and a half gees, which is on the high side of average but I'm really fussy about the lineage and pedigree.
> 
> We met Bruce's Mum and Grandma, which was nice. Bruce's Dad is a very popular stud dog brought in for a romantic candlelit dinner with Mum, himself a field trials champion and much in demand.
> 
> Even out of a litter of well bred, quality animals, Bruce was outstanding. Within 2 minutes he'd identified me as the person he needed to impress and was making a big fuss of me. Im a bit worried about him licking my beard though - hes not had his jabs yet so he could catch something


This is the only pic I have on the ipad of Millie. Not a great one.


----------



## Paulus (4 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> 2 and a half gees, which is on the high side of average but I'm really fussy about the lineage and pedigree.
> 
> We met Bruce's Mum and Grandma, which was nice. Bruce's Dad is a very popular stud dog brought in for a romantic candlelit dinner with Mum, himself a field trials champion and much in demand.
> 
> Even out of a litter of well bred, quality animals, Bruce was outstanding. Within 2 minutes he'd identified me as the person he needed to impress and was making a big fuss of me. Im a bit worried about him licking my beard though - hes not had his jabs yet so he could catch something


So he picked you then?


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2021)

There are 2 labs called Millie in our village.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Is he of show or working heritage?


Working, field heritage. Less chance of health issues (although sadly Lemmy barely made 8 before cancer got him), and I personally think they make better companions and pets.

They can be higher energy than show stock, but give them their 4 or 5 miles a day and they're fine.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've often wondered, you as far west as possible, Shaun as far east as possible. Is it possible?


In Yorkshire - near enough, I reckon, although I don't know exactly where Shaun lives.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> In Yorkshire - near enough, I reckon, although I don't know exactly where Shaun lives.


On the East Coast.


----------



## gavroche (4 Sep 2021)

Just to report we saw the Goldwing parade. I counted 85 of them, Goldwings and three wheelers as well. Riders were dressed in all sorts of costumes , ranging from Starwars, Batman, Spiderman etc.... Quite a fair crowd of people but we watched from a quieter part of the prom which was less busy. Molly was also very popular with dog lovers. 
Goodnight all.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2021)

I have a bitnof a soft spot for the old Lead Wing.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2021)




----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2021)

The carers were here at six, good morning folks, family gathering this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2021)

Morning. Took for ever to get to sleep so only just up. Nice enough morning but still not feeling the urge to cycle so it’ll be more walking today I think. Coffee and a browse first.

Good night of tv with Countryfile, Vera and Vigil.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Took for ever to get to sleep so only just up.


Lazy girl.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

Morning all 
Decent sleep and up at 0600.
Lazy day today as all washing was done and bedding changed yesterday.
Lunch (I think) is jacket potato with cheese and beans......no idea about breakfast as my stomach refuses to work early on.


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks, 
A wonderful evening with friends last night, can’t remember the last time we were out that late. Champagne, wine, brandy and excellent food. I chose the “ signature “ chocolate bombe which is a globe of dark chocolate containing ice cream and ginger. I took the photo before the waitress came with a gravy boat of rich, dark hot chocolate which melted the bombe. Diet starts Monday…


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2021)

Cooeee. A bit misty here but looks like another nice day is in store for us.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A wonderful evening with friends last night, can’t remember the last time we were out that late. Champagne, wine, brandy and excellent food. I chose the “ signature “ chocolate bombe which is a globe of dark chocolate containing ice cream and ginger. I took the photo before the waitress came with a gravy boat of rich, dark hot chocolate which melted the bombe. Diet starts Monday…
> View attachment 607711




My god that looks very Moorish


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My god that looks very Moorish



I was thinking that.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, fresh and sunny here 
A little walk this morning followed by the Bincky Bank, Vuelta, and ToB. A packed day !


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Off to the garden centre this morning for some bags of manure for my raised beds.
Will be having a stroll down to the Black Horse for Sunday lunch a bit later.



welsh dragon said:


> My god that looks very Moorish


Yes....it's pretty dark, isnt it?


----------



## Paulus (5 Sep 2021)

Good morning from another cloudy and grey Barnet. 
Dog walking soon, grass cutting later as we are off to Norfolk tomorrow for a week. My packing will take 10 minutes, MrsP will take much longer. The dog's bag is packed already. 
The tour of Britain starts today, ITV4 from 10.45 for those who want to watch it.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2021)

My doggie came from working terrier stock off a farm on Exmoor.
She was trained as a doorman.......


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> No Sunday or Friday?


Haven't checked yet - I'm saving the excitement up for later


----------



## Chief Broom (5 Sep 2021)

Morning folks and congratulations to Drago and Bruce the pup!  
Remember on 'Castaway' how Tom Hanks celebrated when he managed to get a fire going....well i managed 3rd gear on my nemesis of a hill on my regular route! 3rd gear i tell you, me made 3rd not 2nd but 3rd yee haa 
Had a pleasant walk along Brora's back shore tuther day, very quiet and only saw 2 other people. Lots of seals and the usual wild life, in the pic theyre saying 'what you looking at'


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My god that looks very Moorish


I do not have a sweet tooth so, although it looks nice there is no way I would try it.
There have been times when I have tried sweet 'puddings' but its years since I recall doing so.


----------



## gavroche (5 Sep 2021)

Bonjour. As it is Mrs G birthday tomorrow, we are going out for a meal at lunch time, seven of us. It took ages yesterday to find somewhere as every where was fully booked. We finally found a place in St Asaph , about 10 miles away. Booked for 1.30.
Nice and sunny today.


----------



## gavroche (5 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning from another cloudy and grey Barnet.
> Dog walking soon, grass cutting later as we are off to Norfolk tomorrow for a week. My packing will take 10 minutes, MrsP will take much longer. The dog's bag is packed already.
> *The tour of Britain starts today,* ITV4 from 10.45 for those who want to watch it.
> Another busy day in paradise


It is coming to the Great Orme on Wednesday and I shall be there if it isn't raining. 
When I rode it last week, I noticed that the road had been redone with new tarmac in the worst places. I don't really know where exactly they will finish on the Orme but all shall be revealed on the day. I shall ride my bike there by lunch time as they are not expected till about 3 pm.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. As it is Mrs G birthday tomorrow, we are going out for a meal at lunch time, seven of us. It took ages yesterday to find somewhere as every where was fully booked. We finally found a place in St Asaph , about 10 miles away. Booked for 1.30.
> Nice and sunny today.


Surely you are not taking them for lunch at St Asaph hospital !!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> It is coming to the Great Orme on Wednesday and I shall be there if it isn't raining.
> When I rode it last week, I noticed that the road had been redone with new tarmac in the worst places. I don't really know where exactly they will finish on the Orme but all shall be revealed on the day. I shall ride my bike there by lunch time as they are not expected till about 3 pm.


As I said, its Cheshire on Thursday...... finishing in Warrington.
Covid plus bad forecast means I will be 'feet up' watching on tv.


----------



## gavroche (5 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Surely you are not taking them for lunch at St Asaph hospital !!


 St Asaph hospital doesn't exist anymore. It has been replaced by a housing estate.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> St Asaph hospital doesn't exist anymore. It has been replaced by a housing estate.


Really!!!! I (obviously) had no idea.
I did some work there.... maybe 15/20 years ago and recall it as quite modern.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2021)

I've been for a ride 

44 years ago today I took off on an adventure, never to return

















But I did, and still have the bruises on my leg to prove it


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2021)

Gorgeous day here. 21 deg and bright sunshine as well.. I have all the windows and doors open to let fres air into the house.

Pork casserole for us today.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2021)

It’s dulled right down here and we have rain due later. Probably not till late afternoon/early evening though. I’ve stuck the cycling on while having lunch, but I should really get back out while it’s dry.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2021)

I had forgotten how annoying ITV4’s adverts are! No, I don’t want to sponsor a sprog in another country!


----------



## gavroche (5 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I had forgotten how annoying ITV4’s adverts are! No, I don’t want to sponsor a sprog in another country!


Adverts on Quest are even worse. They seem to go on for ever.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I had forgotten how annoying ITV4’s adverts are! No, I don’t want to sponsor a sprog in another country!


What about the poor blind one legged donkeys ??
I have just found out that I can donate monthly so that, when I pop my clogs my dog will be looked after.
I clicked on it and gave my details then realised I don't have a dog.
Or a one legged donkey


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What about the poor blind one legged donkeys ??
> I have just found out that I can donate monthly so that, when I pop my clogs my dog will be looked after.
> I clicked on it and gave my details then realised I don't have a dog.
> Or a one legged donkey


I would rather give to the donkeys!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I would rather give to the donkeys!


Just £2.00 a month to the donkey sanctuary.
And 
£2.00 a month for kids with poor eyesight.
And
etc etc etc


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Gorgeous day here. 21 deg and bright sunshine as well.. I have all the windows and doors open to let fres air into the house.
> 
> Pork casserole for us today.


You had that last week.
Have you not eaten all of that pig yet ??


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

Lunch today was tuna, pasta, onion and mayo.......just about right for us.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You had that last week.
> Have you not eaten all of that pig yet ??




We decided to have it again this week as well


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What about the poor blind one legged donkeys ??
> I have just found out that I can donate monthly so that, when I pop my clogs my dog will be looked after.
> I clicked on it and gave my details then realised I don't have a dog.
> Or a one legged donkey




Would you like to adopt a one legged donkey? I'm sure we could arrange it.

On the other hand I think a 1 legged donkey would keep falling over. We could always lean it up against something I suppose


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2021)

Well.......it beat me!









 🐷🐷
Feel like I've just ate a one legged donkey!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Would you like to adopt a one legged donkey? I'm sure we could arrange it.
> 
> On the other hand I think a 1 legged donkey would keep falling over. We could always lean it up against something I suppose


Don't forget it is also blind


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Well.......it beat me!
> View attachment 607755
> View attachment 607756
> 
> ...


IMO you did well there.
No way I could face that.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> Adverts on Quest are even worse. They seem to go on for ever.


So why do you watch them? 

If you have a PVR, timeslip the coverage and skip the ads. If you don't have a PVR, BUY a PVR, then... timeslip the coverage and skip the ads. Start watching at 19:20 and you will finish at the same time as usual with 20 minutes of your life not blighted by being force-fed ads and available for more constructive activities!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Don't forget it is also blind




Forgot about that bit bit in the grand scheme of things only having 1 leg is worse


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Well.......it beat me!
> View attachment 607755
> View attachment 607756
> 
> ...


You using too much hand sanitiser, too often. Skin is dry round your nails.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2021)

The advert that really annoys me at the moment is that one for the credit card machine, where they all stand round going ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh while having a stupid look on they're faces. Makes me want to throw somethng at the tv, well not my new TV as that cost me to much money.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

Not being funny here, but I _GENUINELY _do not get it! You all clearly hate ads as much as me yet you plonk yourselves in front of the TV and watch them... _WHY?_!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulus (5 Sep 2021)

Good afternoon all, the sun has now come out, and it is quite warm. 
A bimble this morning, only 12 miles, but nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Not being funny here, but I _GENUINELY _do not get it! You all clearly hate ads as much as me yet you plonk yourselves in front of the TV and watch them... _WHY?_!!!!!!!!




Because we don't record everything we watch perhaps?

And they are even on Instagram for hecks sake


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

The meal plan** for tomorrow is home made beef burgers with baby boiled potatoes, veg and dark gravy.
**sometimes our poor appetite says otherwise but today its not bad.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Not being funny here, but I _GENUINELY _do not get it! You all clearly hate ads as much as me yet you plonk yourselves in front of the TV and watch them... _WHY?_!!!!!!!!


Not much choice. Don’t particularly want another gadget. I don’t record anything. Just use catch up for stuff I miss.


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You using too much hand sanitiser, too often. Skin is dry round your nails.


I've been digging manure this morning.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Because we don't record everything we watch perhaps?


Let's say that a TV programme is on from 10:00 until 11:00, and includes 20 minutes of ads...

Option #1: Turn equipment on at 10:00. Sit down and watch the programme, including the ads. Spend 20 minutes hating the ads. Finish at 11:00.

Option #2: Turn equipment on at 10:00. Spend 20 minutes doing the washing up (or something else useful), or (preferably) something which is fun. Go back and sit in front of TV at 10:20. Watch the show, skip the ads. _STILL_ finish at 11:00.

(Mo has posted while I was typing that, so another option needed... )

Option #3: Use 20+ year old technology which can't record TV. Watch 15-20 minutes of crappy ads per hour of commercial TV. ***





*** Oh, and also say that there is nothing good to watch on TV! I have a stash of about 100 hours of interesting stuff to watch so there is never a single moment in my life when I would say "_There is nothing worth watching on TV_" In reality, I manage to find enough good stuff most days anyway, so some of my stash is 3 or 4 years old. I'll get round to it one day, or if I don't, no problem. I have only used 30% of my PVR's storage. As for the time spent doing this... I spend less time planning my recordings for the week than I would watching the ads in one hour of commercial TV!

Anyway, I suppose that I'll remain baffled, and you will both carry on watching ads that you don't like and _NOT _watching shows that you _WOULD _like because you hadn't noticed that they were on, or they were on while you were asleep or doing something else.

All part of life's great, confusing variety...


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Let's say that a TV programme is on from 10:00 until 11:00, and includes 20 minutes of ads...
> 
> Option #1: Turn equipment on at 10:00. Sit down and watch the programme, including the ads. Spend 20 minutes hating the ads. Finish at 11:00.
> 
> ...




You made my head hurt just reading all of that. And after all that I couldn't be arsed. 

Tonight Vera is on and Vigil . Can't watch both so I will watch Vera and record Vigil. Then I will watch Vigil tomorrow night before the next episode is on..sorted.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You made my head hurt just reading all of that. And after all that I couldn't be arsed.


Ok... 

Tune to the channel that you want to watch. Press '_Pause_'. Go and do the washing up. Come back 15-20 minutes later and press '_Play_'! 

When you come to the ads, press '_Skip 1 minute_', '_Skip 1 minute_', '_Skip 1 minute_'. If still on ads press '_Skip 1 minute_' again as needed. If you have overshot, press '_Skip back 30 seconds_' as needed. I can skip the ads in about 5 seconds of button pressing. (Ad breaks are usually in multiples of one minute.)


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2021)

I haven't got a TV........


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> I haven't got a TV........




Ok Pinocchio. We believe you


----------



## 12boy (5 Sep 2021)

It has been 10 years since we have watched regular TV. We get by somehow with Amazon, Acorn, Netflix and Hulu, which when shared between our and our sons' households is pretty cheap. Regular TV shows here are about 40 minutes, the rest being ads. Got 4 large trash cans of gone-to-seed lettuce out of the garden yesterday so all that is left are tomatoes, pole beans, chard, carrots, zucchini and cukes. I think I will only have 1/2 a garden next year and 1/4 the container plants unless Mrs 12's chemo goes really well. It just takes too much time and produces enough for 4 households. 
Another ride after the aged pooch gets her walk. I have fiddled around with my Holdworth until it works as well as I can get it and my Brompton is feeling neglected. I will relegate my minivelo and Xootr Swift to the storage sheds for the winter, leaving my Brompton, my 'Dale mtn bike, my Holdsworth and my Surly for the winter. I can pop on studded snows with minimal effort for them all but the Holdsworth won't be ridden in the snow and ice. 
Be well and safe.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> I haven't got a TV........


Either have I, look that's were the TV went went now i have to have that bike to fill up the gap


----------



## Paulus (5 Sep 2021)

Dinner today will be Lamb chump chops, minty mash, broccoli and carrots. 
Apple crumble and cream for afters.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2021)

I had home made chicken and vegetable pie and chocolate cake


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

12boy said:


> It has been 10 years since we have watched regular TV. We get by somehow with Amazon, Acorn, Netflix and Hulu, which when shared between our and our sons' households is pretty cheap.


I watch quite a lot on Amazon Prime Video and Netflix. I also like watching box sets on All4 (streaming site for our Channel 4). I share Netflix with my sister, All4 with a friend, and subscribe to Prime myself.



12boy said:


> Regular TV shows here are about 40 minutes, the rest being ads.


We watch most of your top shows here too! We used to have shorter ad breaks, but they have gradually crept up towards US lengths now. The worst TV advertising that I ever saw was when on holiday in Spain. I could not believe that they sometimes had ad breaks of 10+ minutes! 

Having posted that I have a big stash of TV recordings, I thought I would just go and remind myself what is there. I won't bother listing everything, but here is a selection:

'The Brain' (documentary series in 6 parts)
'Electric Dreams' (2 episodes, sci-fi)
'Russia' (documentary series in 3 parts)
26 assorted movies
3 complete TV series ('The Killing' series 2, 'Fargo' series 4, 'Blood: The Revelation')
'Tunes for Tyrants' (documentary series in 3 parts)
Mark Kermode's 'Secrets of Cinema' (documentary series in 5 parts)
Ray Mears 'How the Wild West Was Won' (documentary series in 3 parts)
'Chemistry: A Volatile History' (documentary series in 3 parts)
'Click' (22 episodes of the BBC tech programme)
10 individual documentaries on science, tech, civil engineering, music, medicine, and history
Plenty there to keep me going, which means that usually I can find something of interest in that list if Netflix and Prime let me down.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Let's say that a TV programme is on from 10:00 until 11:00, and includes 20 minutes of ads...
> 
> Option #1: Turn equipment on at 10:00. Sit down and watch the programme, including the ads. Spend 20 minutes hating the ads. Finish at 11:00.
> 
> ...



Our 10 year old TV doesn't give us the option to skip the adds


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Our 10 year old TV doesn't give us the option to skip the adds


Never tempted to buy a Freeview box which _does _(or buy a newer TV)?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok Pinocchio. We believe you


It's true.
He also doesn't enjoy pub lunches


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It's true.
> Ha also doesn't enjoy pub lunches


And hates everything about the Minehead area, except for Butlins!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Not being funny here, but I _GENUINELY _do not get it! You all clearly hate ads as much as me yet you plonk yourselves in front of the TV and watch them... _WHY?_!!!!!!!!


But some people enjoy watching ads that they don't enjoy 
Edit
Plus, without ads how would Mo know where to donate her hard earned cash eg I just switched on and there was an ad that ONLY wanted a,10 QUID donation 
would you rob her of that !!!
AND how would Welshie know about erectile disfunction and how to cure it ????


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Never tempted to buy a Freeview box which _does _(or buy a newer TV)?



I'm not very interested in TV, it has freeveiw built in but it doesn't have the facility to skip the adds, I'll replace the TV when it breaks unless someone persuades me to change it.


----------



## gavroche (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> So why do you watch them?
> 
> If you have a PVR, timeslip the coverage and skip the ads. If you don't have a PVR, BUY a PVR, then... timeslip the coverage and skip the ads. Start watching at 19:20 and you will finish at the same time as usual with 20 minutes of your life not blighted by being force-fed ads and available for more constructive activities!


I don't. I turn the sound off and go on my Chromebook till it finishes.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> I've been digging manure this morning.


It's the dry skin round your nails. No amount of manure would do that to your hands.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Never tempted to buy a Freeview box which _does _(or buy a newer TV)?


I think my last TV had a wireless, I'm all most sure it did...............or was that the record player


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> *I think my last TV had a wireless,* I'm all most sure it did...............or was that the record player


Rediffusion telly?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I think my last TV had a wireless, I'm all most sure it did...............or was that the record player


Was it electric or wind up ?


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Was it electric or wind up ?


Come to think of it, it would have to be a wind up as we never had electric, we had running water.......when it rained


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

I did without TV for almost the entire time that I was a student. 

My TV set went wonky about a week after I started so I took it to bits and fixed it. The fault had damaged the main circuit board but I managed to bodge it back to life with bits of wire to connect up where printed circuit tracks had burned away. 

The set failed again after another few weeks. By then I was studying some complex electronic engineering subjects which took a lot to get my head around and I couldn't really concentrate on the work when the TV was on so I decided to scrap it. I bought a good FM radio tuner after that and used to have the radio on in the background while I worked.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2021)

Because of where we live, we can't get the ordinary channels. We have to have either Freesat or freeview and as we had a satellite dish we went for Freesat.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Because of where we live, we can't get the ordinary channels. We have to have either Freesat or freeview and as we had a satellite dish we went for Freesat.


I really like my Humax Freesat box. I got one with a huge HDD so I can store a big library of TV shows for future viewing.

I used to have 2 cables from the dish so I could record or record/watch 2 channels at once. Unfortunately, this happened...







Now I can only record/watch one channel at a time.

I could fix that in 5 minutes if (1) I had a ladder and (2) I had a head for heights!

I'll have to borrow a ladder and get a braver pal to fix it for me...


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I really like my Humax Freesat box. I got one with a huge HDD so I can store a big library of TV shows for future viewing.
> 
> I used to have 2 cables from the dish so I could record or record/watch 2 channels at once. Unfortunately, this happened...
> 
> ...


That's what I have as we.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That's what I have as we.


A wire loose?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That's what I have as we.


I promise I will drop the subject after this, but... 

Just in case you hadn't picked up on the fact the Humax box is recording what you are watching even if you don't tell it to - er, it does that! 

It means that you can pause a programme without having to start recording it and you don't have to wait for a recording to finish before you start watching it. You can also rewind live programmes if you didn't quite catch what someone said or want to watch a part again. I find that really useful when watching subtitled programmes when I don't catch some of the subtitles. 

Pause is really handy (even if you _don't _bother skipping the ads) because you can use it if the phone rings, or someone calls round unexpectedly. Just carry on watching later when the interruption is finished.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> I haven't got a TV........


It's beginning to sound like a very wise move.........I didn't know it was so complicated.

All I do is walk into the front room, sit down, look at the TV....................and watch whatever Mrs P has decided on. Keeps life simple and avoids conflict.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

Oh, but don't make the mistake of changing channels mid-pause - it throws away the buffer contents and starts again on the new channel... I have made that mistake a couple of times!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> All I do is walk into the front room, sit down, look at the TV....................and watch whatever Mrs P has decided on.


I can't stand having other people's TV viewing choices inflicted on me. If watching with other people, we have a discussion on what to watch and make a joint decision. 



PaulSB said:


> Keeps life simple and avoids conflict.


Being able to do that is probably why you are married and I am single!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2021)

Good evening. The weather has been glorious. Mrs P's birthday tomorrow so all the family home today. I have:

Ironed
Made bed
Put ironing away
Prepared lunch
Made gooseberry crumble
Made birthday cake
Cooked and served lunch
Cleared everything up
Joined family outside and been granddad
Played croquet at cricket club
Served cake and tea
Tidied up
Emptied dishwasher

Mrs P is happy. I have sat down with a large whisky 🥃

I'm nackered........time to watch some adverts, only thing worth watching these days.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good evening. The weather has been glorious. Mrs P's birthday tomorrow so all the family home today. I have:
> 
> Ironed
> Made bed
> ...


And that's the _other _reason... I'm too lazy to do housework to virtually anybody else's standards!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I can't stand having other people's TV viewing choices inflicted on me. If watching with other people, we have a discussion on what to watch and make a joint decision.
> 
> Being able to do that is probably why you are married and I am single!
> View attachment 607826


I don't watch TV. It may be on but I rarely watch it so don't really care what choice is made. There are a few things I enjoy, Vigil at present, but I'm more likely to pick something from Netflix or YouTube.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> And that's the _other _reason... I'm too lazy to do housework to virtually anybody else's standards!


I do stuff to my standard no one else's. I do though understand the small things which have to be done.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good evening. The weather has been glorious. Mrs P's birthday tomorrow so all the family home today. I have:
> 
> Ironed
> Made bed
> ...


They're repeats as well.


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's the dry skin round your nails. No amount of manure would do that to your hands.


OK.....if you say so.


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I do stuff to my standard no one else's. I do though understand the small things which have to be done.





I have just got Mrs p top approval rating regarding my house cleaning skills during her incapacity washing up .Using theMr Sheen I can even use the vacuum cleaner plus change it’s myriad accessories


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> I have just got Mrs p top approval rating regarding my house cleaning skills during her incapacity washing up .Using theMr Sheen I can even use the vacuum cleaner plus change it’s myriad accessories


I always reckon if my Mrs P says nothing I've done a decent job! Mind you I do 90% of the housework so it's best she says nowt! 😄


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I do stuff to my standard no one else's. I do though understand the small things which have to be done.


That's what I'm saying...  

I do the 20 minutes of housework a week to my standards. It's just that nobody else seems to share those standards!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I don't watch TV. It may be on but I rarely watch it so don't really care what choice is made. There are a few things I enjoy, Vigil at present, but I'm more likely to pick something from Netflix or YouTube.


When 'bubble pal' was here a lot during lockdown she liked to relax with some of her favourite daytime/early evening programmes. I don't mind the pictures being on while I am working on my computer but I can't stand hearing the participants (cooks/decorators/dating partners/whatever) wittering on. We compromise - she listens to those shows on headphones. When we watch programmes together later on, I switch the soundbar on. That works for us.

I don't watch my personal choice of TV shows until after she goes to bed.


----------



## GM (5 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning from another cloudy and grey Barnet.
> Dog walking soon, grass cutting later as we are off to Norfolk tomorrow for a week. My packing will take 10 minutes, MrsP will take much longer. The dog's bag is packed already.
> The tour of Britain starts today, ITV4 from 10.45 for those who want to watch it.
> Another busy day in paradise




Where abouts in Norfolk are you going Paul? We're going up to Burnham Market in a couple of weeks time for a week. I think you've picked a good week to go weather wise.


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

First!

Back in the school volunteering with the covid testing today.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2021)

Morning. Drago beat me to it. Very muggy and murky here this morning. I think I’ll be sweating just walking.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2021)

Morning all.
Dull but surprisingly warm here.
Up at 0600 but doing some house type worky things.
Trying to get enthusiastic about an Aldi dash but so far its not working. I thought a coffee would do it but not yet .
Today I am making beef burgers. Not made them before so it could be interesting .


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks, first machine of washing on, beds stripped, my Good Lady has someone coming this morning for an assessment, we're down the club later, and I've needed the warm spoons this morning.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Foggy out there this morning but forecast to clear.
Today I shall be mostly digging manure into my raised beds.


----------



## Paulus (6 Sep 2021)

GM said:


> Where abouts in Norfolk are you going Paul? We're going up to Burnham Market in a couple of weeks time for a week. I think you've picked a good week to go weather wise.


We're starting off in Wroxham on the broads for a few days. Then going up to Thornham,The Chequers Inn. near to Old Hunstanton and the North Norfolk coastal path for some walking.


----------



## Paulus (6 Sep 2021)

Good morning all. 
At last the sun has come out. A bit of last minute packing and then we are off for the week.
Have fun everyone.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2021)

Its barely 0730hrs and someone has gone out if their way to be a jerk towards me, and I have responded with a resounding "go and f*** yourself."

Now, he well and truly had it coming, but what right do arrissholes have to upset peole, ruin their day, and generally unsettle them?

One of the nice things about being retired is answering to no one, and finding my own inner peace and it narks me off severely when other people intrude upon my equilibrium.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2021)

Yay!
Colin's back.






Woke up this morning and he was hanging above the bed.
Think he's been on his holibobs.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, murky and damp here.
Supermarket run shortly. Wonder which shelves will be empty this week.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, murky and damp here.


Youre surely not in my Y fronts?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2021)

Morning. My god do we have to be subjected to Drago's Y fronts at this time of the day

Dull here but it's supposed to be another nice day here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2021)

Bright here already, and forecast to be a pretty warm day.


----------



## Chief Broom (6 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Its barely 0730hrs and someone has gone out if their way to be a jerk towards me, and I have responded with a resounding "go and f*** yourself."
> 
> Now, he well and truly had it coming, but what right do arrissholes have to upset peole, ruin their day, and generally unsettle them?
> 
> One of the nice things about being retired is answering to no one, and finding my own inner peace and it narks me off severely when other people intrude upon my equilibrium.


Morning folks  I just read Drago's post above and made me ponder on how i value peace and a hassle free life. I used to live next door to a drug dealer and it was vile....How the hell could one person cause so much grief on a daily basis and get away with it? The SOB's knifed my car/motorcycles tyres and threatened me in the street... Anyhow i sold up put a tent in a van headed to the Highlands and have never been back. I'll buy a small cottage sometime and it will be off the beaten track and away from anything that winds me up, it may be a 10m drive over a rough single track road to get anywhere but the blissful seclusion will be worth it.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2021)

I could habdle the every day stresses of a drug dealer. If thats they way they want things then thats a language I guarantee I can speak better than them.

Its just peoplemthat are irritating and rude for no reason. On the plus side, he scurried off pretty quick when he saw how angry he'd made the 6'4" 265lb man with the very short haircut.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2021)

Humid and murky wander done. I noticed fresh beaver teeth marks on a tree by the river so they must be back at that end of the river. Hope I get a glimpse one morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2021)

Local guy I know is a paramedic on the Scottish Charity Air Ambulance and took this pic of the bridges over the river Forth the other day. They must see some impressive views from up there.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, first machine of washing on, beds stripped, my Good Lady has someone coming this morning for an assessment, we're down the club later, and I'*ve needed the warm spoons* this morning.



You're going to have to tell this particular bear of little brain what this means! 🤔😂


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You're going to have to tell this particular bear of little brain what this means! 🤔😂


I wasn't sure either, but presume I am guessing correctly!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yay!
> Colin's back.
> View attachment 607887
> 
> ...


That's upset me. Made me shiver. Little ones OK. Big buggers I don't quite run but........


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2021)

Very quick Good Morning. Looks like we are in for a beautiful day. We have four walking days this week. Today we will be in Silsden, near Keighley, walking to a Stanza Stone - the ones dotted along a trail from Marsden to Ilkley. The organizer has asked us to meet at a specific layby. 🤔

We're away in Derbyshire walking Wednesday to Friday. No cycling for Paul till the weekend.

Stay safe. Behave


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I wasn't sure either, but presume I am guessing correctly!


Well I did get a thought enter my mind. I'm rather hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well I did get a thought enter my mind. I'm rather hoping I'm wrong.


........re, where to put the hot spoons? Probably the same thought as me then.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2021)

Back from walking Mini d to school. Very muggy already. Just a quick tidy up, then out for covid testing duties.


----------



## pawl (6 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> ........re, where to put the hot spoons? Probably the same thought as me then.





Is Dave r going to set fire to Weathespoons?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I could habdle the every day stresses of a drug dealer. If thats they way they want things then thats a language I guarantee I can speak better than them.
> 
> Its just peoplemthat are irritating and rude for no reason. On the plus side, he scurried off pretty quick when he saw how angry he'd made the 6'4" 265lb man with the very short haircut.


The problem with being 6'4" and trying to look 'hard' is when you cuddle a lovely fluffy puppy which makes you look kind of soft and pleasant


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You're going to have to tell this particular bear of little brain what this means! 🤔😂



My Good ladies prominent assets were not settled into their holsters as she likes them this morning, I had to assist and help make the lady comfortable.


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Is Dave r going to set fire to Weathespoons?



I don't think I've ever been in a weatherspoons.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> ........re, where to put the hot spoons? Probably the same thought as me then.


I must be naive as nothing comes to mind


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> That's upset me. Made me shiver. Little ones OK. Big buggers I don't quite run but........


Colin's OK......he wouldn't hurt a fly.
He's obviously woke up. I thought I just saw a mouse scurrying across the living room floor, but it was Colin having his morning exercise.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2021)

Aldi dash was succesful.
Even the milk shelves were rammed full.
Got everything I needed and was back home for 08.40.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Humid and murky wander done. I noticed fresh beaver teeth marks on a tree by the river so they must be back at that end of the river. Hope I get a glimpse one morning.


Have you considered a “ Trail Cam” ? Battery powered, you can set various parameters as to what and when an event will trigger a recording. Most come with several mounting options.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Local guy I know is a paramedic on the Scottish Charity Air Ambulance and took this pic of the bridges over the river Forth the other day. They must see some impressive views from up there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 607891



My son used to live in an Apartment overlooking the Forth, and the Bridges. It was very nice.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't think I've ever been in a weatherspoons.


I've only got silver spoons, well there not silver, but stainless


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2021)

Morning all... Looks like we're set for a warm week only trouble is we seem to be plagued with flying ants, not nice when they land in your beer 




Mo1959 said:


> Humid and murky wander done. I noticed fresh beaver teeth marks on a tree by the river so they must be back at that end of the river. Hope I get a glimpse one morning.



I haven't seen one for ages, be nice to get another glimpse of one! 

Have a nice day folks!


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2021)

My Garmin screen protector came this morning....and I did it first go with no bubbles


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Very quick Good Morning. Looks like we are in for a beautiful day. We have four walking days this week. Today we will be in Silsden, near Keighley, walking to a Stanza Stone - the ones dotted along a trail from Marsden to Ilkley. The organizer has asked us to meet at a specific layby. 🤔
> 
> We're away in Derbyshire walking Wednesday to Friday. No cycling for Paul till the weekend.
> 
> Stay safe. Behave


Would that be along the Roman Manchester to Ilkley highway?


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Colin's OK......*he wouldn't hurt a fly*.
> He's obviously woke up. I thought I just saw a mouse scurrying across the living room floor, but it was Colin having his morning exercise.


Not much use then.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2021)

I decided to haul my exercise bike out of the garage and bring it back into the house in the hope I might use it over the winter. Only problem is it's been in a cold and damp garage for around 6 years. Apart from a few rust spots on some of the screws, it concerns me the electric motor might have damp/damage after all this time. Any tips? Leave it sitting for at least a week next to the dehumidifier and hope it might dry out enough to be safe to start up again? 

I went a short bimble at last. Just 17 miles but it will do.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Sep 2021)

Back from Sainsbury’s, empty shelves in every aisle. Got most of what I needed but a bit hit and miss. From the sound of things the delivery shortages are going to continue for many more months


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back from Sainsbury’s, empty shelves in every aisle. Got most of what I needed but a bit hit and miss. From the sound of things the delivery shortages are going to continue for many more months


The world is in some state. Article on the news saying they think GPs are going to carry on hardly seeing any patients face to face and do more telephone appointments. How on earth can you tell what someone is like over the phone. I thought skin pallor and general demeanour were important in diagnosing things. It's getting beyond a joke


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2021)

Raised beds and tater containers all emptied, 4 bags of manure dug in and all mixed up.
Containers and beds refilled.
Anti cat toilet defences erected.
I'll leave it all for a couple of weeks now before I start planting for next year.
I've doing garlic - Elephant and Solent Wight - onions, beans, carrots and Pink Fir Apple taters.
That should keep up going for a while.
I'm knackered now and sweating like an oil magnate at an ER demo.
Cheese and onion (home grown of course!) sandwich and cold beer for lunch


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2021)

The sun is trying to force it's way through the clouds at the moment


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The world is in some state. Article on the news saying they think GPs are going to carry on hardly seeing any patients face to face and do more telephone appointments. How on earth can you tell what someone is like over the phone. I thought skin pallor and general demeanour were important in diagnosing things. It's getting beyond a joke


And still pulling 100 grand a year. Barstewards


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The world is in some state. Article on the news saying they think GPs are going to carry on hardly seeing any patients face to face and do more telephone appointments. How on earth can you tell what someone is like over the phone. I thought skin pallor and general demeanour were important in diagnosing things. It's getting beyond a joke


It's funny that all the doctors will be doing the flu jab face to face, yet can't do an appointments, money talks or in this case gets them out of their homes and into the surgery 
I've just been for a 20 mile ride


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2021)

Im back. Quick Clooney's then go an collect Mini d from school.


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's funny that all the doctors will be doing the flu jab face to face, yet can't do an appointments, money talks or in this case gets them out of their homes and into the surgery
> I've just been for a 20 mile ride


Thats not quite it though Numbnuts. Theyre having to triage to reduce the number of people physically in the surgery, and therefore reduce the expose for vulnerable patients - like Mrs D who has an MS, an autoimmune disease- to less risk. Theres no other way of doing it, otherwise doctors surgeries will become hotspots and no one will get any healthcare at all, and the system will collapse.

Jabs are a little different. You can't do an injection over the phone, and the system is set up to get them in and out quick and minimise exposere, where possible separated from clinical patients. While you can do that with a 15 second job like a jab you can't do that with a 15 minute consultation or treatment.

Trust me, given the choice most GP's would like things back how they were, but ita simply never going to happen for the foreseeable.

Living with an asthmatic daughter and a wife with MS I am extremely keen not to bring covid home, so if the Doctor can assist me over the phone then thats blummen well fine by me. When I fell badly ill earlier this year the GP quickly identified that and physically had me in, and rightly so, but I am damn happy I didn't have to go unnecessarily, and didn't have to sit in a small, airless waiting room with dozens of other people who are there unnecessarily.

I see a lot of people complaining, and fair play to them, but no one coming up with a sensible alternative.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2021)

Burgers have been 'made' and are resting in the fridge.
Cabbage, carrots and potatoes are in the steamer......all ready for the big switch on
Just have to make the gravy.


----------



## 12boy (6 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Its barely 0730hrs and someone has gone out if their way to be a jerk towards me, and I have responded with a resounding "go and f*** yourself."
> 
> Now, he well and truly had it coming, but what right do arrissholes have to upset peole, ruin their day, and generally unsettle them?
> 
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yay!
> Colin's back.
> View attachment 607887
> 
> ...


Is he named after me, or some other Colin? 


PaulSB said:


> That's upset me. Made me shiver. Little ones OK. Big buggers I don't quite run but........


I am not normally _particularly _bothered by most spiders, but something like this (below) would _really_ freak me out!



ColinJ said:


> A friend was once lying in bed with her beloved when she was awoken in the middle of the night by a strange _tap-tap-tapping_ noise. She lay there wondering what it was and eventually her b/f heard the noise and woke up too. He whispered _"WTF is that?" _and turned on a bedside lamp. The couple scanned the room and in the far corner saw a ...
> 
> 
> ... *spider the size of a hen's egg walking across a newspaper on the floor*!






Dave7 said:


> The problem with being 6'4" and trying to look 'hard' is when you cuddle a lovely fluffy puppy which makes you look kind of soft and pleasant


That's what I thought too!


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2021)

Its  here this afternoon, we've been out for a walk, or should that be a push, helped my Good Lady into here wheelchair and we went down the Onestop for some bits and pieces. My Good Ladies assessment went well this morning, we aired what was bothering us and had a serious discussion about them, we've just got to see if anything changes now.


----------



## pawl (6 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The world is in some state. Article on the news saying they think GPs are going to carry on hardly seeing any patients face to face and do more telephone appointments. How on earth can you tell what someone is like over the phone. I thought skin pallor and general demeanour were important in diagnosing things. It's getting beyond a joke




I could not agree more It took ten weeks before she got face to face with the senior partner at the practice and it was only after I told Mrs p to insist on having a face to face consultation as she has pitting Edema of her ankles she was seen within an hour.and a scan carried out within two days Results showed a tumour between the ovaries Surgery took place ten days following diagnosis 
The first of the consultations 
were telephone consultations The first diagnosed back pain as a pulled muscle The accompanying frequency was a possible urine or kidney infection Acute constipation was met with take Senacot 
The hardest part was getting past one of the receptionists.
I had to play hard ball with this lady by telling her that I am a retired nurse and what were her qualifications to carry out triage over the phone and was she aware that symptoms in women in the area of the womb and ovaries may be a warning of something sinister as proved the case.Following Mrs p referral to hospital and consultant gynaecologist surgeon her treatment could not have been better.
I don’t mean this as a criticism of former colleagues who I have the greatest respect for.It is the problem that telephone consultations present in diagnosing more serious symptoms and getting that contact with the GP depends on which receptionist you get
Sorry I didn’t mean ramble on


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> I could not agree more It took ten weeks before she got face to face with the senior partner at the practice and it was only after I told Mrs p to insist on having a face to face consultation as she has pitting Edema of her ankles she was seen within an hour.and a scan carried out within two days Results showed a tumour between the ovaries Surgery took place ten days following diagnosis
> The first of the consultations
> were telephone consultations The first diagnosed back pain as a pulled muscle The accompanying frequency was a possible urine or kidney infection Acute constipation was met with take Senacot
> The hardest part was getting past one of the receptionists.
> ...




The Drs surgery is slightly biased in these parts. If you don't want to be holding on until you get fed up and put the phone down, then phone the Welsh phone number and speak in Welsh and bingo, they will answer right away.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2021)

Well that filled a hole.
Very tasty if I say so myself


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Is he named after me, or some other Colin?


I thought you were named after him?


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2021)




----------



## gavroche (6 Sep 2021)

I did a 38 miles return ride to Prestatyn early this afternoon and had a puncture on the way back, my first in at least 2 years so no complaints.
It was nice that two cyclists stopped to ask if I needed anything. I didn't, but thanked them anyway. 
I usually carry two spare tubes with me but somehow, I only had one on me this time so I was hoping to make it back safely and I did. 
When I got home, I checked how much pressure one can put in the tyre with a small hand pump. The answer is 80 psi in my case so I pumped it up to my usual 100psi right away. 
My next ride is now on Wednesday to see the TdB on the Great Orme.


----------



## pawl (6 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't think I've ever been in a weatherspoons.




You didn’t miss much


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2021)

I've had three online consultations for my injured finger - severed tendon - following the initial face to face. I found it worked well and saved both myself and the nurse I saw a lot of time. I think it's a question of finding the balance. It may be we need to get used to an initial face to face but for many routine things follow up can be online, telephone etc. I've another one tomorrow.

Beautiful day walking in Yorkshire, eight miles in glorious, warm sunshine. It got very sweaty. The strangest thing happened. At the end of the walk we decided to drive down to Riddlesden foe a drink before we went our separate ways. As we drove down in to the village I had this huge sense of having visited before. I recognised the road, pub, the very distinctive electronic swing bridge over the Leeds-Liverpool. Everything. I got it eventually but it took me 15 minutes. The pub was on the route of the Tour de Yorkshire sportive I rode 6-7 years ago. I stopped at the shop next to the pub to buy bananas.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> I thought you were named after him?


That is one ancient arachnid then! 

[Checks...]



Wikipedia said:


> Young _T. domestica_ spiders hatch from the egg sac and grow to maturity within a year. Male numbers peak in the summer months of June and July, indicating mating typically occurs during this time. The males usually die in autumn soon after mating and rarely live for over a year. As with most spiders, males of the species are often consumed by the females after mating. Females regularly survive the winter and into the next year, provided they find a suitable sheltered area to winter, and may produce a number of egg sacs. Females that dwell indoors typically live for over one or two years on the same web, with some _T. domestica_ females reportedly surviving for as long as seven years in rarely disturbed and temperate places (attics, basement or cellar parts, storage rooms, etc.).


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tegenaria_domestica


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've had three online consultations for my injured finger - severed tendon - following the initial face to face. I found it worked well and saved both myself and the nurse I saw a lot of time. I think it's a question of finding the balance. It may be we need to get used to an initial face to face but for many routine things follow up can be online, telephone etc. I've another one tomorrow.
> 
> *Beautiful day* walking* in Yorkshire,* eight miles in glorious, warm sunshine. It got very sweaty. The strangest thing happened. At the end of the walk we decided to drive down to Riddlesden foe a drink before we went our separate ways. As we drove down in to the village I had this huge sense of having visited before. I recognised the road, pub, the very distinctive electronic swing bridge over the Leeds-Liverpool. Everything. I got it eventually but it took me 15 minutes. The pub was on the route of the Tour de Yorkshire sportive I rode 6-7 years ago. I stopped at the shop next to the pub to buy bananas.


What else did you expect.

Did you get bananas today, instead of a drink?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> What else did you expect.
> 
> Did you get bananas today, instead of a drink?



I wouldn't expect much else.

Lemonade and lime for me as I was the driver.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The world is in some state. Article on the news saying they think GPs are going to carry on hardly seeing any patients face to face and do more telephone appointments. How on earth can you tell what someone is like over the phone. I thought skin pallor and general demeanour were important in diagnosing things. It's getting beyond a joke


I was surprised to get a letter from my consultant on Saturday. When I opened it I realised I’d been “cc’d “ a copy of the letter that she’d sent to my GP following our chat last week. In it she suggested that a face to face appointment be arranged, so I'll pop in to see the receptionist on Wednesday, as conveniently the GP Surgery is next to the Library and I have a book to return.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would that be along the Roman Manchester to Ilkley highway?


I can't answer this I'm afraid though I have tried to find out this evening. Our walks are circular based on including a visit to one of the Stanza Stones, so today we parked about two miles from and above Silsden and did an eight mile loop which included a visit to the Dew Stone. I know on some of our walks we have walked the Manchester to Ilkley Roman Way but this is coincidence rather than planned. I think the Stanza Trail from Marsden to Ilkley is based around where Simon Armitage wanted to place the stones rather than follow a pre-existing route. They are all placed along the Pennine Watershed because the theme running through each poem is a form of water.

Today was the Dew Stone. I really loved this poem and reading them on the moors is quite inspring:

_the touchy fuse-wire of parched grass...
one spark enough to trigger a march on the moors by ranks of flame.
Dew enters the field under cover of night, tending the weary and sapped,
lifting its thimble of drink to the lips of a leaf...
here where bog cotton flags its surrender._


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2021)

One for the drivers on here.
Name the UK's shortest motorway, and give it's length.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2021)

Morning. 17 degrees already. Roll on some cooler weather. I think this must be the first year I am actually looking forward to it getting colder. 

I caught up on Vigil last night then watched Silent Witness so an enjoyable evening of tv. Second part of Silent Witness tonight.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> One for the drivers on here.
> Name the UK's shortest motorway, and give it's length.


Dunno. M45?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2021)

Morning all.
A poor sleep. I woke at 0300, tosses abd turned for hours then decided to get up at 0530.
1st job was to tidy up.........who would think that making and cooking burgers, spuds and veg could cause so much mess .


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> One for the drivers on here.
> Name the UK's shortest motorway, and give it's length.


I haven't googled this but something tells me it could be the M627 which is not far away from me. Runs from Chadderton to Rochdale which would be +/-3 miles.

I've a vague feeling both Southampton and Bristol have very short sections of motorway. Bristol as I recall has one which leads in to the city?


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2021)

So good morning. It's going to be a beautiful autumn day. Tuesday so it's granddaughter day. We're away for the rest of the week so hoping to fit in chores while she's here....... ask me later.

I need to cut grass, harvest onions, runner beans and there may still be a few French beans worth picking. Oh and online finger consultation this afternoon.

Ironing next before I shoot off to collect her.

@Dirk I keep meaning to ask you. I grow garlic successfully but have never tried Elephant garlic. Two questions; do you grow in the same way as standard garlic? I see you grow Solent White as well. Second question. I've read Elephant garlic is a milder, more subtle flavour. Do you use it in the same way as standard or in other ways?


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2021)

Cooeee. A tad cool here but we are promised another nice day.

I wonder what will happen today regarding tax increases, tax on bycicles and even stupid talk about making old duffers pay national insurance if the rumours (speak for newspaper crap) are any where near right. Can't see us having to pay national insurance as that would mean that Anyone who is short on payments would now be entitled to a full pension.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Gonna be hot here today. 
There's a large film crew camped on Fairlynch field, just up the road from me. They are filming on Flagpole Dune on the Burrows - no idea what they're filming. There must be about 100 guys in the crew, so it's probably a cinematic production.



PaulSB said:


> @Dirk I keep meaning to ask you. I grow garlic successfully but have never tried Elephant garlic. Two questions; do you grow in the same way as standard garlic? I see you grow Solent White as well. Second question. I've read Elephant garlic is a milder, more subtle flavour. Do you use it in the same way as standard or in other ways?


Elephant garlic is grown in exactly the same way as ordinary garlic - chuck it in the ground and wait several months. 
It is milder, with a more subtle flavour and is used in the same way as you'd use other garlic - although, technically, it's not a true garlic - so I've read somewhere.
The seed cloves are pretty expensive, but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, a dull start but supposed to be nicer later.
Enjoyed watching the Devon stage of the ToB yesterday, looked very lovely 😍


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Dunno. M45?


Actually, just asked Mrs D, who is a cov lass, and ahe reckons the m45 is the shortest motorway with an 'M' designation. She tells me there are some motorway class A roads here and there that are very short, often a mile or less, but I don't know of any myself.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> One for the drivers on here.
> Name the UK's shortest motorway, and give it's length.



Seen this one before, it is near or in Manchester A63?(M), not sure what the last digit is

The shortest one start M, is in Scotland, near Erskine Bridge, M898, the shortest actually in England is M181 near Scunthorpe, I had to look those two up. I should have known M181, used to use it regularly on one of my long distance commutes.


----------



## pawl (7 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've had three online consultations for my injured finger - severed tendon - following the initial face to face. I found it worked well and saved both myself and the nurse I saw a lot of time. I think it's a question of finding the balance. It may be we need to get used to an initial face to face but for many routine things follow up can be online, telephone etc. I've another one tomorrow.
> 
> Beautiful day walking in Yorkshire, eight miles in glorious, warm sunshine. It got very sweaty. The strangest thing happened. At the end of the walk we decided to drive down to Riddlesden foe a drink before we went our separate ways. As we drove down in to the village I had this huge sense of having visited before. I recognised the road, pub, the very distinctive electronic swing bridge over the Leeds-Liverpool. Everything. I got it eventually but it took me 15 minutes. The pub was on the route of the Tour de Yorkshire sportive I rode 6-7 years ago. I stopped at the shop next to the pub to buy bananas.





Mo1959 said:


> Morning. 17 degrees already. Roll on some cooler weather. I think this must be the first year I am actually looking forward to it getting colder.
> 
> I caught up on Vigil last night then watched Silent Witness so an enjoyable evening of tv. Second part of Silent Witness tonight.




Silent Witness without Clarissa rubbish Just my personal opinion


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Silent Witness without Clarissa rubbish Just my personal opinion


Yes, I miss her. She was a great character.


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Silent Witness without Clarissa rubbish Just my personal opinion






Mo1959 said:


> Yes, I miss her. She was a great character.




I miss her as well.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2021)

According to the local Facebook gossip, they are filming 'Aqua Man 2 - The Lost Kingdom' across the road from us.
Will have to keep an eye out for Dolph Lundgren in the chippie.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2021)

It's getting warmer here now. Blue skies and sunshine and warmth.


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2021)

I've been for an early bimble this morning, my Hoar Park loop, I rode 21 miles. I was talking to my Brother In Law in the club last night and he told me his mate has almost finished at his place and would be round today to give us our quote for the work we need doing, which meant changing my ride today, the carers were here at twenty past six so we were up early which gave me the chance to get out by half seven. A lovely bright sunny morning but still a bit cool. it was warming up nicely on the way back, I haven't been out on the bike that early for a long time, it was busy, even out in the sticks, but most drivers were behaving themselves and it turned out to be a very pleasant bike ride.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2021)

Anti cat defences now in place.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2021)

It's getting decidly hot here now


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2021)

Time for Tubby byes, byes Teletubbies...........bye, bye.......


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's getting decidly hot here now


And here!
Lunch in the garden.
Cold beer in the fridge.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2021)

I took the car a little run over to the next town and parked and had a walk somewhere different. Just over 3 miles but it was hilly 😓

Lunch now I suppose. Not sure what I'm having.


----------



## pawl (7 Sep 2021)

26c here Just done two hours trimming shrubs To blooming hot Had a shower when I got up.Need another’ now.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2021)

Same here. I have the air con on and all.the curtains closed so it's not too bad in the house


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Sep 2021)

Cloudy/hazy sun this morning, been out for a little ride, very pleasant.
Cloud starting to break up now, blue sky emerging. 
Will mow the front lawn after lunch.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I took the car a little run over to the next town and parked and had a walk somewhere different. Just over 3 miles but it was hilly 😓
> 
> Lunch now I suppose. Not sure what I'm having.
> 
> ...


Thinks of somewhere with a railway line. Auchterarder ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Sep 2021)

Enjoying the dappled light on the patio acer just now.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Thinks of somewhere with a railway line. Auchterarder ?


Yep.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I took the car a little run over to the next town and parked and had a walk somewhere different. Just over 3 miles but it was hilly 😓
> 
> Lunch now I suppose. Not sure what I'm having.
> 
> ...


That’s a coincidence, was having a coffee whilst sitting in the garden of a local pub “ The Goods Yard “ and this sign was on the wall.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Sep 2021)

I've been for a ride, I took my new Garmin with me, works well and it has a new place on the handle bars, bell moved to the right side and Garmin on the left......and me in the middle 
According to Garmin my garage is in an alley ......I think there was a song about an alley.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2021)

29°C here at the moment.
Retired indoors to listen to how much we're going to be taxed due to Covid.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2021)

If I was sitting outside on the patio this is what the temp would be.


----------



## 12boy (7 Sep 2021)

NN....There was once a song about Alley Oop, sixties I think.
Lotta smoke today and its chemo day so there will be no biking today. chores a plenty, though.
Be well and safe....


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2021)

I enjoyed watching yesterday's Tour of Britain stage in Devon, which finished in Exeter. My sister knew about it but had to drive into the city at about the time of the race so she got diverted and delayed.

I thought that I recognised a couple of roads on the run into Exeter so I just downloaded the route to check. Yes - I _did _ride some of them on my recent holiday down there. There was one building next to the road that I remember because it had a damaged roof with a hole in it. A cat had discovered the hole and gone up there to hunt pigeons which were nesting inside the roof!

The stage started at Sherford. My latest OS map is as recent as 2017 but even then there were only fields. The whole town/village has been built since, and development is ongoing.

I'm waiting for conditions to cool down a bit before going for a ride. It mustn't be too late though because it is getting dark much earlier now and I want to be out in the sunshine, _not _after sunset.

I have found my old camera/phone pouch tucked away in a drawer. The pouch attaches to my bike's stem or handlebar. I used to use it to carry my old phone but my newer phone didn't fit inside so I had removed it. I'll clip it back on from time to take my compact Canon camera out for some scenic shots. That will give me an excuse to stop halfway up steep climbs to get my breath back take scenic photos!


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2021)

The icecream van stopped right outside the house so I thought it would be rude not to.


----------



## rustybolts (7 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> The icecream van stopped right outside the house so I thought it would be rude not to.
> 
> View attachment 608088


Slurp ! looks delicious and You deserve it !


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2021)

Just enjoying a beer. Back at school volunteering covid testing tomorrow, and itll doubtless be sweltering. Perhaps some of the kids will let me have their beer?


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Slurp ! looks delicious and You deserve it !



It was lovely.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2021)

Still roasting here. 25 deg.I have all the windows and doors open now


----------



## Paulus (7 Sep 2021)

Good evening all from Norfolk. 
The sun is just going down and the temperature is now bearable. 
Sitting in the garden of a pub by the river Bure in Wroxham.


----------



## Drago (7 Sep 2021)

Got the ceiling fans going here. Its as if a Douglas DC3 has crashed through the ceiling.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> The icecream van stopped right outside the house so I thought it would be rude not to.
> 
> View attachment 608088


Where's yours?


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2021)

Colin just came running across the living room to see me. 





He's now running about on the back of my settee, looking over my shoulder and watching YouTube. Cheeky beggar.....buy yer own tablet!


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Colin just came running across the living room to see me.
> View attachment 608129
> 
> 
> He's now running about on the back of my settee, looking over my shoulder and watching YouTube. Cheeky beggar.....buy yer own tablet!


That's not "Colin"!
The markings on the back are different.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Sep 2021)

Have now caught up with episode 3 of Vigil. Working hard to suspend disbelief in order to enjoy the thriller/whodunnit aspects. And the James Bond on a Scottish TV budget title sequence is just awful. Nice Argyll scenery though.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's not "Colin"!
> The markings on the back are different.


It's an imposter?!


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> It's an imposter?!


Or Colin's other half!


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Or Colin's other half!



You'll know if its Colins other half, she'll be twice his size.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> You'll know if its Colins other half, she'll be twice his size.


So, if @Dirk doesn't reply in 10 hours time, we know why. He's wrapped up doing not a lot.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> You'll know if its Colins other half, she'll be twice his size.


Colin wouldn't have another half for long, or rather - his other half wouldn't! A quick mating session, and then a tasty lunch of Colin!


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Colin wouldn't have another half for long, his other half wouldn't! A quick mating session, and then a tasty lunch of Colin!


Maybe the one in the second picture should be renamed Colleen.


----------



## GM (7 Sep 2021)

Been out celebrating my mates 72nd birthday, and a perfect summers evening at our local cricket club it was. Think I've drunk too much beer, I'll be up all night now backwards and forwards to the loo....


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2021)

Ooh, I suddenly fancy a beer! 

I don't miss the booze very often, but once in a while I _do_. 9 years now, and counting... 

Hmm, I just worked out that apart from the health benefits of packing it in, I have also saved about £20,000!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Sep 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2021)

Morning. I seem to be getting night about of sleeping a bit better. Last night was poor so hopefully tonight might be better. Still really dark which isn’t helped by being really misty. I think it will take a while to clear, then be hot this afternoon. Our excitement of the day is blue bins go out.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

Omce Mini D is safely delivered to school I'll be heading into civilisation to continue my covid test volunteering today.


----------



## rustybolts (8 Sep 2021)

Up since 5.30 and resumed cleaning out drawers and shopping bags of old papers and documents , there seems to be no end to this valuable rubbish . 94% of it is just to be shredded now , it seemed important at the time. Finding old bank statements etc from back as far as 2010. The more old papers etc I deal with the more I discover . Anybody else have this or is it just me ? good morning anyway and stay safe folks !


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I seem to be getting night about of sleeping a bit better. Last night was poor so hopefully tonight might be better. Still really dark which isn’t helped by being really misty. I think it will take a while to clear, then be hot this afternoon. Our excitement of the day is blue bins go out.


You reminded me.....blue and green for us.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2021)

Good morning all. Another glorious day here. We're off to the Hope Valley with friends for three days walking. No departure time set so I'm hoping for another snooze.

@rustybolts yes my wife has this problem with her stuff. I don't have it with mine..........which is just as well really!!!! 😂

I'm quite rigourous, some would say anal, about filing. New document arrives, bin old one, file new one. Others I know put it in the big jug on the sideboard.............

"Have you seen my ??????" I despair. 😭😂


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Up since 5.30 and resumed cleaning out drawers and shopping bags of old papers and documents , there seems to be no end to this valuable rubbish . 94% of it is just to be shredded now , it seemed important at the time. Finding old bank statements etc from back as far as 2010. The more old papers etc I deal with the more I discover . Anybody else have this or is it just me ? good morning anyway and stay safe folks !


Me too although not to 2010.
I will make a start tomorrow as it is a bad weather forecast.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. Another glorious day here. We're off to the Hope Valley with friends for three days walking. No departure time set so I'm hoping for another snooze.
> 
> @rustybolts yes my wife has this problem with her stuff. I don't have it with mine..........which is just as well really!!!! 😂
> 
> ...


Sadly (for you) if tomorrows forecast is accurate I doubt you will get much walking in. Maybe pub to pub


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2021)

Good morning people, bright and sunny again, its going to be warm later, yoga this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2021)

Good morning all .
Its 'pain in the a*se day' today.
The 1st of 3** hospital visits for MrsD.......this one is for "palliative care". Sounds a bit drastic to me but she wants to attend.
Has to be a taxi as parking is a nightmare (if not impossible).
**2 more next week


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2021)

Morning. Yet another nice day. Sadly the last one I suspect as we are expecting rain later today.

Shopping day for us in the metropolis of Newtown. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (8 Sep 2021)

Good morning all. 
Just taken the dog out for a wee, and it is nice and cool, relatively speaking, outside. 
Off to the coast for the day, it'll be nice to get on the beach as muttley does like running on the sand and swimming in the sea. So do I as well. 
Fish and chips for tea no doubt. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Off to the new LIDL in Barnstaple this morning.
Might drop in to BJs Bargain Store on the way through.
Still warm out there.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to the new LIDL in Barnstaple this morning.
> Might drop in to BJs Bargain Store on the way through.
> Still warm out there.


BJs bargain store........please enlighten me


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, a bit of light cloud at the moment, forecast to be warm and sunny from midday. Will be heading off on the bikes with Mrs F, current thinking is to do the Two Bridges route, over into Fife via the Forth Road Bridge, back via the Kincardine Bridge.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2021)

Misty wander done. Very quiet. Just two regulars.....one lady with her Golden Retriever and one guy running. 

Usual Herons and Goosanders on the river plus a Kingfisher perched on a big stone. Just caught the flash of vibrant blue out of the corner of my eye. 

Fruit and fibre time now.


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  looks ok out and not windy. Im pedalling farther each week and now im pondering what will happen if i have a non fixable mechanical issue....I carry an inner tube and a few tools but anything more then im knackered! Over the hills and far away theres no phone signal so guess i'll be walking home! If there was an AA equivalent for cyclist i suppose could climb the nearest hill and might or might not get connected. So im off for a ride in a mo I may be sometime!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> BJs bargain store........please enlighten me




There is really no answer to that one is there


----------



## numbnuts (8 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> BJs bargain store........please enlighten me


Boris Johnsons Store - he's selling the country.......to the lowest bidder


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Sep 2021)

GM said:


> Been out celebrating my mates 72nd birthday, and a perfect summers evening at our local cricket club it was. Think I've drunk too much beer, I'll be up all night now backwards and forwards to the loo....
> 
> View attachment 608142



Hmm... I am out with "the boys" today, a walk, several drinks, and fish and chips for lunch. It is an 11:00am start. 

I am old enough to know better, but... I am expecting to be a bit rough tomorrow, and, no doubt, no sympathy from Mrs @BoldonLad.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Up since 5.30 and resumed cleaning out drawers and shopping bags of old papers and documents , there seems to be no end to this valuable rubbish . 94% of it is just to be shredded now , it seemed important at the time. Finding old bank statements etc from back as far as 2010. The more old papers etc I deal with the more I discover . Anybody else have this or is it just me ? good morning anyway and stay safe folks !



I used to have this problem. It was organised, ie filed, but, I kept most documents, from the year dot.

I then moved on to scanning the documents and saving on a Western Digital NAS drive.

It is all pointless I suspect, I never actually look at the stuff, but, I console myself with the fact that when I pop my clogs, the children can just unplug the NAS Drive, throw it in the bin, then go and draw out the money from the bank


----------



## gavroche (8 Sep 2021)

Bonjour les copains/copines. Another beautiful day here in North Wales and great for the TdB which finishes on the Great Orme this afternoon. 
I intend to leave the house about noon , and cycle there and hope to find a quiet spot, away from people, to watch the riders struggle  race up the Orme. 
I haven't decided whether I should have a sandwich before I go or take it with me and have it there. Instead of using my phone, I will carry my Nikon on my back for , hopefully, better pictures.
Those of you who will watch it on TV might even see me ? 
I shall report much later.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I used to have this problem. It was organised, ie filed, but, I kept most documents, from the year dot.
> 
> I then moved on to scanning the documents and saving on a Western Digital NAS drive.
> 
> It is all pointless I suspect, I never actually look at the stuff, but, I console myself with the fact that when I pop my clogs, the children can just unplug the GAs, throw it in the bin, then go and draw out the money from the bank


I'm the total opposite........I never keep anything.  Everything is nearly paper free these days anyway.


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> BJs bargain store........please enlighten me


It's where gentlemen, of a certain age, go for a pleasant consumer experience......


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  looks ok out and not windy. Im pedalling farther each week and now im pondering what will happen if i have a non fixable mechanical issue....I carry an inner tube and a few tools but anything more then im knackered! Over the hills and far away theres no phone signal so guess i'll be walking home! If there was an AA equivalent for cyclist i suppose could climb the nearest hill and might or might not get connected. So im off for a ride in a mo I may be sometime!



Bike breakdowns are rare, just keep on top of the maintenance you'll be fine.


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Misty wander done. Very quiet. Just two regulars.....one lady with her Golden Retriever and one guy running.
> 
> Usual Herons and Goosanders on the river plus a Kingfisher perched on a big stone. Just caught the flash of vibrant blue out of the corner of my eye.
> 
> Fruit and fibre time now.




I get quite envious of your morning walks The wild life and the views Some good pictures as well

Enjoy


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm the total opposite........I never keep anything.  Everything is nearly paper free these days anyway.


That's because you haven't kept it!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> I get quite envious of your morning walks The wild life and the views Some good pictures as well
> 
> Enjoy


And what annoys pleases me is the throw away comments such as "the usual Goosanders".......many years since I have seen one of those


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2021)

Its  here today, the yoga class was good, its normally a good workout and I'd worked up a sweat by the end, I'm now Hungary.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2021)

Right......breaking news items......
1. Back from hospital. 2 hours of my life and £15 taxi fare to be told exactly what we already knew.
2. I have given up on my hearing aid and accept it is lost forever. £85 for a replacement.......not too bad as I was expecting £200 +. I collect it next Monday.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Its  here today, the yoga class was good, its normally a good workout and I'd worked up a sweat by the end, I'm now Hungary.


They reckon some parts of Scotland might hit the highest September temperature in the last 100 years today. I might just hide indoors in front of the fan! 😓


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2021)

I can hear the bin lorry. I will wait till it's been and bring the bins in before getting some lunch. Just be a sandwich I think.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I can hear the bin lorry. I will wait till it's been and bring the bins in before getting some lunch. Just be a sandwich I think.


There's no point in bringing them in before they've been, is there!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2021)

Back fe0m the Mefropilis. I have a cup of coffee and a bacon and stuffing sandwich. Yum


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2021)

The TOB goes from Aber to Mach, then Dollegllau, and on up to Harlech so it misses us this year by approx 2.5 miles


----------



## numbnuts (8 Sep 2021)

It's very humid here and 28c, I was going to go out for a ride, but now I really don't feel like it. 
Long story short the spline on my cold water tap on the bath sheared, so up to the hardware store to buy another valve......we haven't got that size, you need to go to B&Q....OK
Then I remembered B&Q does not have anywhere to secure a bike......sod it email my housing association, I pay enough rent.
Guy came today and replaced both valves and the tops.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Sep 2021)

Nearly forgot the protective case I ordered off ebay has gone AWOL  told seller no reply as yet


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Nearly forgot the protective case I ordered off ebay has gone AWOL  told seller no reply as yet


At least the dispute procedure seems to work well enough and you should get a refund after a certain length of time.


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Sep 2021)

Afternoon all. We are on hols again 😀 Lymington to be accurate, just Monday to Friday this time . Weather is great and the accommodation is fine, it’s always a worry if you book late.
Only two downsides, 1) the WiFi is rubbish and you cannot get 4g either ,so Mrs exlaser and I have had to talk to each 😂and 2) the in-laws join us today .
Wish me luck , let’s just say I might the favourite son in law but that bar is very low . 😂😂😂😂😀


----------



## numbnuts (8 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> At least the dispute procedure seems to work well enough and you should get a refund after a certain length of time.


Yeah your right, but where do all these lost parcels end up, they must go somewhere


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Back fe0m the Mefropilis. I have a cup of coffee and a bacon and stuffing sandwich. Yum


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2021)

Todays lunchtime culinary masterpiece was jacket spud with beans and melted cheese. It went down rather well.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Todays lunchtime culinary masterpiece was jacket spud with beans and melted cheese. It went down rather well.


Your appetites seem to have picked up a bit now? That’s good


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Back fe0m the Mefropilis. I have a cup of coffee and a bacon and stuffing sandwich. Yum


Is that all you bought!
You could have avoided the trip and made them at home.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah your right, but where do all these lost parcels end up, they must go somewhere


Auction.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The TOB goes from Aber to Mach, then Dollegllau, and on up to Harlech so it misses us this year by approx 2.5 miles


Do they know the road has been closed?


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour les copains/copines. Another beautiful day here in North Wales and great for the TdB which finishes on the Great Orme this afternoon.
> I intend to leave the house about noon , and cycle there and hope to find a quiet spot, away from people, to watch the riders struggle  race up the Orme.
> I haven't decided whether I should have a sandwich before I go or take it with me and have it there. Instead of using my phone, I will carry my Nikon on my back for , hopefully, better pictures.
> Those of you who will watch it on TV might even see me ?
> I shall report much later.


Will you be wearing a Breton striped jumper, and a Beret tilted at a jaunty angle 😉


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Your appetites seem to have picked up a bit now? That’s good


Thanks Mo....I seem to be managing one decent meal a day.
Breakfast was just half a banana but at least it filled a hole.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Sep 2021)

Weather forecast for tomorrow seems to imply that the TdB will have to dodge their way through lightening strikes on the sprint finish in Warrington

Wish I still lived in Llandudno so I could see it finish today!


----------



## 12boy (8 Sep 2021)

7C this morning, 30C this afternoon. I had encountered a large buck with a nice set of antlers on my ride yesterday and thinking rutting season is almost here wondered if he might charge me. Fortunately, he continued eating crab apples and did not. There are many turkeys, pronghorns, skunks, mink, mule deer, raccoons, foxes and prairie dogs that coexist with us here in Casper, and we get along ok excepting encounters by them with automobiles. As per Loudon Wainright lll' s epistle to roadkill.."Dead skunk in the middle of the road".
Yesterday was chemo day for Mrs M, and per usual the steroids that accompany the chemo make her hungry and energetic so we went to our favorite diner and she ate 1/2 of a massive club sandwich, a dinner salad, and 1/3 of a basket of fried okra. There was a chocolate malt to go which she scarfed down about 11 pm with potato chips. (Crisps to you, amigos). Good to see her enjoy her grub. Be well and safe.

A ride for me after the dog walk and a mow later, with other little chores as well.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2021)

Garden done.
I have cut back all overhanging brambles etc.
MrsD asked if, while I was doing that would I trim her bush as well.
Being a gentleman I couldn't refuse


----------



## gavroche (8 Sep 2021)

Found a fairly quiet spot although more and more people are coming but walking past. Now I wait.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do they know the road has been closed?




Some do and the rest will just have to wait until they go past


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> Found a fairly quiet spot although more and more people are coming but walking past. Now I wait.
> View attachment 608204


What are you wearing ?
What colour is your bike ?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What are you wearing ?
> What colour is your bike ?


That's what I say when I phone women picked at random from the phone book. They either cut me off, or threaten to send the police round to "_have a word_"... Some people, eh!


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2021)

Green bin men haven't turned up - vehicle breakdown apparently.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2021)

In the studio with the band tonight.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Green bin men haven't turned up - vehicle breakdown apparently.


You bin men are green? Are they from Venus?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> You bin men are green? Are they from Venus?


Duh - green bin men are from Mars, green bin _women _are from Venus!


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Some do and the rest will just have to wait until they go past


It'll slow the Tour up, half the riders waiting on the roadworks to be completed.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Sep 2021)

A very enjoyable Two Bridges with Mrs F, 66 miles. Sticking to the coast kept things pleasantly cool for most of the ride, it was only the last bit where it felt noticeably warm. Pleasantly surprised by how much of the route is possible off road, almost all of the northern shore and large sections of the south shore.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Duh - green bin men are from Mars, green bin _women _are from Venus!



We've still got the book.


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2021)

@Mo1959 will be proud of me tonight - we're having haggis for dinner with tatties and (not) neeps. Having to use carrots instead - cock up on the catering front.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2021)

Mo's cock up, your arriss.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Sep 2021)

It's gone all dark here and it's 
There's thunder and lightening in the Channel and it's heading my way


----------



## gavroche (8 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What are you wearing ?
> What colour is your bike ?


Black cycling shorts, red cycling shoes and yellow ,green , purple and red jersey with " 20 ans l'ardechoise" written on the front. 
The bike is my black, red and blue Cube Peloton.
I shall watch the highlights at 8 pm and see if I am on it.


----------



## gavroche (8 Sep 2021)

Back home now and really enjoyed the day. At the end of the race, I followed the pros going back to their team bus and took some pictures there as well. I was rewarded with two water bottles from two different teams too.
The atmosphere was fantastic with a large crowd of people, all having a good time. I saw Julian Alaphilipp and Cavendish further down the line.
One of the riders at the back of the peloton even went up the 20% slope we were on, on just one wheel ! That took some doing and he got loads of applause..
All the pictures were taken on my Nikon and I have no idea how to post them on here, sorry.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2021)

Looks like the scorchio weather is over now. Rain is in the forecast. Thank god. The stream has dried up completely. We need some rain


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2021)

And we have rain. . Hoorah. The temp will drop


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And we have rain. . Hoorah. The temp will drop


Due here by late morning tomorrow. Hope it cools things down a bit.

Stuck the telly off as there’s absolutely nothing I want to watch.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Sep 2021)

Just finished watching the ToB stage, very enjoyable.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just finished watching the ToB stage, very enjoyable.


Me too. Yes it was... 

That final climb is _BRUTAL_! (I have been grovelling up some similar climbs here this evening, only at about 1/5 of the speed, but even at that speed they _HURT_!)


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2021)

Just got back from the studio. Im nacked.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2021)

Something very odd happened on this evening's ride! 

I was out on some quiet lanes up on the local hills... 

A taxi went by and a little boy leaned out of the nearside passenger window, waved at me, and called out something (which I didn't quite hear). 

An hour later a _different _taxi went by and a _different _little boy leaned out of the nearside passenger window, waved at me, and called out something (which I didn't quite hear that time either). 

Another 30 minutes passed and I heard a vehicle come up behind me on a singletrack road, so I pulled into a passing place to let it overtake me. It was a _third _taxi which went by and a _third _little boy leaned out of the nearside passenger window, waved at me, and called out something (which I _still_ couldn't didn't quite hear). 

These were not places that you would normally see taxis in and I don't tend to get little boys waving at me! 

When I got home I checked to make sure that my shorts were not ripped at the back! ("_Hey mister, yer bum is hanging outta yer shorts!_" )


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Something very odd happened on this evening's ride!
> 
> I was out on some quiet lanes up on the local hills...
> 
> ...


Normally "Yer back wheel is going round" or "Yer back wheel is following yer front".


----------



## 12boy (9 Sep 2021)

BLTs tonight, but mine will have guacamole in lieu of mayo.
Guaca guaca guacamole
It''s divine by all that's holy.
Spread on bread instead of mayo
Helps keep my belly roly poly.
Enjoy the coming coolth.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

12boy said:


> BLTs tonight, but mine will have guacamole in lieu of mayo.
> Guaca guaca guacamole
> It''s divine by all that's holy.
> Spread on bread instead of mayo
> ...


Sounds as though you might,
eat no more tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> Black cycling shorts, red cycling shoes and yellow ,green , purple and red jersey with " 20 ans l'ardechoise" written on the front.
> The bike is my black, red and blue Cube Peloton.
> I shall watch the highlights at 8 pm and see if I am on it.


Let us know.
I was looking for someone that looked French


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2021)

Morning gang......rain has arrived. Heavy at 0400 but light at the moment.
Like others I enjoyed the ToB yesterday.
Todays plans are.......
Empty dish washer (and put stuff away)
Put bread on to bake.
Later, get geared up for ToB complete with beer, fresh bread with cheese and ham.
I will report back later


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2021)

Morning. Better sleep last night. Gosh, it’s still muggy. Can’t wait to het out for a gentle wander and hope it feels cooler outside.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

Don't feel my best. Yesterday was a long and busy one and I didn't flop into bed until midnight. Feel tired and have a headache.

Once ive safely deposited Mini D at school I have a couple of little jobs to do at home, then I may flop onto the bed for a few hours extra curricular sleep.


----------



## shep (9 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah your right, but where do all these lost parcels end up, they must go somewhere


My mate makes a living from these items, companies buy them once the original purcahaser has been refunded/replaced then they're sold off in 'pallets ' to whoever wants them. Splits the pallet then puts them on ebay.
The items are almost always at the delivery depots.
He'll have anything up to a 1000 items for sale at any one time, he has a unit where he sorts and packs them and post's on a Tuesday and Friday.
It's his full time job.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2021)

Cooeee. Last night we had a bit of a light show. Thunder and lightning to be exact. It's rather damp here now and we are due for more rain as well today. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks, carers here early today, I was putting washing out at half six, its a dull grey warm morning here, it rained over night, I bet my plants loved that, rain due again after dinner.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2021)

Good day from Hathersage. We have a light grey sky and it was raining at 4.30, forecast is a 20% chance of rain till 3.00pm then it's ⚡🌧⚡💦

Bed at 10.15pm, slept till 6.30am. 

The plan is to go walking but our friends are a bit cautious and with ⛈ forecast I suspect plans will change. Had a very pleasant walk near Derwent Reservoir yesterday afternoon, fish 'n' chips, mushy peas and beer for tea. What's not to like.

Anyone know if @numbnuts is on his jollies? Yesterday I was looking for a parking spot and driving slowly, descending a lane near Derwent. I noticed two cyclists coming up the lane....

"That lady hasn't got a top on." Was my first thought. As we got closer I realised the lady was wearing nothing except a helmet and shoes. Her male companion followed behind wearing even less, no helmet. Watching his progress I now understand how valuable cycle shorts are...........that or a wide saddle to rest things on.

Discussing this later in the evening my wife made some uncalled for remarks about mucky saddles.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2021)

Expecting rain and thunder and lightning tonight at around 10 pm.

Just poked my head outside.. quite muggy here as well


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Sep 2021)

shep said:


> My mate makes a living from these items, companies buy them once the original purcahaser has been refunded/replaced then they're sold off in 'pallets ' to whoever wants them. Splits the pallet then puts them on ebay.
> The items are almost always at the delivery depots.
> He'll have anything up to a 1000 items for sale at any one time, he has a unit where he sorts and packs them and post's on a Tuesday and Friday.
> It's his full time job.



Enterprising. I like that.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooeee. Last night we had a bit of a light show. Thunder and lightning to be exact. It's rather damp here now and we are due for more rain as well today.


Ah, veiled Y front references.

Light show - farts.

Thunder and lightning - lighting my farts.

Damp - moist 

Due for more rain - Drago is an incontinent old giffer.


----------



## shep (9 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Enterprising. I like that.


Covid started it, before that he had a 'stall ' in a shopping centre but when the first lockdown came his income stopped so looked for something else.

It takes a lot of his time up as not only the listing and packaging needs doing the research on what items are worth what needs doing, then you invariably get left with hundreds of 'low value items ' which he then off loads at a car boot every few months. 

The variety of items is unbelievable, he's had bike's before now, how can you 'lose' a bike!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2021)

I must go but will share this. I've just been reading a Guardian article about NZ and Jacinda Arden. The headline is:

"*High Risk Activity:" Arden advises hospital visitors against sex with patients during Covd."*

I kid you not. Presumably outside of Covid this is normal NZ behaviour??? 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2021)

Wow. The newspapers tend to exaggerate things to the point of breaking. The newspaper said that Mach came to a standstill ( it didn't have any choice) and that crowds lined the road to see the TOB (it was market day) and the crowds were not there to see the race. Still never let the truth get in the way of a good story as the saying goes


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Thursday is always a bit of a 'Meh' day. 
Probably take doggie for a walk, have lunch and then settle down to another Clint Eastwood film. So far this week I've watched High Plains Drifter, Pale Rider, Unforgiven and The Outlaw Josey Wales.
The last one being the best of the bunch, in my opinion.
Might start on the Dirty Harry series today....


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, very grey and damp here. Will wander down to the gym later.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. The newspapers tend to exaggerate things to the point of breaking. The newspaper said that Mach came to a standstill ( it didn't have any choice) and that crowds lined the road to see the TOB (it was market day) and the crowds were not there to see the race. Still never let the truth get in the way of a good story as the saying goes
> 
> View attachment 608306


Apart from you hating the crowds.....what do you think of the market (on market day).
Years ago we used to enjoy those 'small town' markets but then they all started to sell the same tat and the enjoyment went.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Apart from you hating the crowds.....what do you think of the market (on market day).
> Years ago we used to enjoy those 'small town' markets but then they all started to sell the same tat and the enjoyment went.


It tends to be a bit of a tat fest. Cheap chavvy clothes, second hand books and postcards. Cheap rugs and food sellers. Not a great Market


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Thursday is always a bit of a 'Meh' day.
> Probably take doggie for a walk, have lunch and then settle down to another Clint Eastwood film. So far this week I've watched High Plains Drifter, Pale Rider, Unforgiven and The Outlaw Josey Wales.
> ...


Most are good films but I have seen them all several times.
I agree, Josey Wales was excellent......as was Unforgiven.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2021)

Today......episode 2.
MrsDs sister, together with husband No4 are coming this morning.
Apparently they want to look through all our old photographs. We have many hundreds of them.
I will bring them down to the conservatory but have made it ABSOLUTELY CLEAR.......today is beer, fresh bread and cheese etc and ToB.
There be a figurative sign on the lounge saying DO NOT DISTURB


----------



## Chief Broom (9 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  bit overcast in Brora but cooler. My finger was hovering over the 'buy now' button yesterday....the big button..the red shiny button... I would like a Dawes 201 but then im thinking for 400 squids i could buy 3 second hand bikes for that all in good nick. Im pretty skint at the mo so cant really justify it, but then again im prone to saying **** it and let the finger descend....


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  bit overcast in Brora but cooler. My finger was hovering over the 'buy now' button yesterday....the big button..the red shiny button... I would like a Dawes 201 but then im thinking for 400 squids i could buy 3 second hand bikes for that all in good nick. Im pretty skint at the mo so cant really justify it, but then again im prone to saying **** it and let the finger descend....


Buy it!  It was a Dawes Discovery 301 that got me started back cycling.


----------



## pawl (9 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Expecting rain and thunder and lightning tonight at around 10 pm.
> 
> Just poked my head outside.. quite muggy here as well




Dull here.Looks as though we had some rain in the night.Rain forecast for early afternoon


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day from Hathersage. We have a light grey sky and it was raining at 4.30, forecast is a 20% chance of rain till 3.00pm then it's ⚡🌧⚡💦
> 
> Bed at 10.15pm, slept till 6.30am.
> 
> ...


 
I have never had a “mucky saddle” while riding naked, wash before you go is best.
If they still do I think they should go and see a doctor ASAP or eat something to firm up your stools like bananas, rice, apples, toast.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Sep 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees,
The rain that was forecast for yesterday afternoon has only just arrived. Yesterday evening down the Park was spent in the children's playground with our granddaughter, it's a great excuse to go on the swings and roundabouts 😁
Turbo session this morning, Mrs Tenkaykev has spotted that this years TDB routes are already available to ride in the App ( FulGaz ) so thanks to the cyclists who have been out on their bikes to film them 👍


----------



## gavroche (9 Sep 2021)

Good morning all. We had very heavy rain during the night and all calm now. My legs were so tired last night, probably due to walking up and down the 20% ascent on the Great Orme that I was in bed by 10 pm. 
Nothing planned for today so an easy day is on the cards.
Another appointment to the tip tomorrow at 10.10 am.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I have never had a “mucky saddle” while riding naked, wash before you go is best.
> If they still do I think they should go and see a doctor ASAP or eat something to firm up your stools like bananas, rice, apples, toast.


DEFINITELY too much information there.
I may not sleep tonight


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2021)

It's coming!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2021)

Spits and spots of rain here.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

Close, but dry here.


----------



## dodgy (9 Sep 2021)

I only pop in here every so often to impart some newly discovered revelation wrt to retirement (I'm a retirement noob).
Lots of people are saying this has been a terrible summer, my wife agrees (long time retired). But I think it's been great! I have the best (worst) comedy cycling tan in years and all I can seem to remember is long days on the bike, post ride beers in the beer garden or our own garden.
I realise what I have actually experienced is the joy of being able to make the most of what sun we have, it doesn't have to be a sunny weekend anymore to be able to appreciate it!
So, if the sun is out, I'm out - for as long as it lasts!


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2021)

dodgy said:


> I only pop in here every so often to impart some newly discovered revelation wrt to retirement (I'm a retirement noob).
> Lots of people are saying this has been a terrible summer, my wife agrees (long time retired). But I think it's been great! I have the best (worst) comedy cycling tan in years and all I can seem to remember is long days on the bike, post ride beers in the beer garden or our own garden.
> I realise what I have actually experienced is the joy of being able to make the most of what sun we have, it doesn't have to be a sunny weekend anymore to be able to appreciate it!
> So, if the sun is out, I'm out - for as long as it lasts!



The summers been crap.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> The summers been crap.


Been good up here. Too hot for me in fact! 

Well, the rain started as I was round at the supermarket but made it home before it got too heavy.


----------



## dodgy (9 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> The summers been crap.


My razer sharp tan lines disagree! July was baking, August had rain for pretty much half of it, that means for the other half I was able to enjoy all of it, instead of the bits that happen to fall after 5pm or on a weekend. September so far has been good here also.

Glass half full!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2021)

Just browsing the Scottish news and see a cyclist has been killed in Stirling at a roundabout.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2021)

Not been a bad summer here. A hot couple of weeks then dull but no rain so that's a plus for us.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2021)

Been a reasonable summer here, all things taken into consideration.
At least the Grockles are thinning out a bit now.


----------



## gavroche (9 Sep 2021)

As British weather goes, I think it has been a good summer too. Still 12 days of summer left before Autumn sets in. 
Let's hope we get a dry , cold winter too.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> As British weather goes, I think it has been a good summer too. Let's hope we get a dry , cold winter too.


Yes, that would be good. You can get some lovely, crisp winter's days with even a bit of sun. What I don't want is too much icy conditions. I have no desire to fall again this year!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Sep 2021)

Summer has been great here - OK some rain in August but apart from that it has been great.
A lot of really hot days - too hot to sit in the garden but fine for a bike ride due to the head wind that always happens

It does annoy me that if we have a bad week in Augusts there are always a lot of people moaning about how bad the summer was.
This was mostly due to half my career being in schools - the classroom staff would moan like mad about lack of ventilation, the heat, lack of fans, lack of air con - due to flat roofs and 30 hot sweaty kids sitting there generating hot damp air for most of the day

The they would get back to school in September and moan about how cold the summer had been!!!


Anyway - weather today seems to be better than expected. The ToB finished in Warrington today and it might just be worth heading down there.
I expect to get wet at some point!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Anyway - weather today seems to be better than expected. The ToB finished in Warrington today and it might just be worth heading down there.
> I expect to get wet at some point!!!


Have fun. Even although they are past in a flash, there's something exciting about seeing pros racing. The speed is mind-blowing. Only one I've seen is a women's race that came through Crieff a couple of years ago.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Have fun. Even although they are past in a flash, there's something exciting about seeing pros racing. The speed is mind-blowing. Only one I've seen is a women's race that came through Crieff a couple of years ago.


That's why I am thinking of going - when I was a kid the Milk Race used to go past our house some years and I loved it
The sight of Allaphillipe et al leading out Cav at full chat heading for the finish probably won't take long to go past but should be a sight to be remembered!!!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Have fun. Even although they are past in a flash, there's something exciting about seeing pros racing. The speed is mind-blowing. Only one I've seen is a women's race that came through Crieff a couple of years ago.


Thinking on that tbh I don't think they are doing anything special.
eg todays route.........I have cycled all of that.
OK......they do it all in 5 hours** at 3 times my best speed......but apart from that 
**oh yes......I did it in 35 mile slices but!!!


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Been a reasonable summer here, all things taken into consideration.
> At least the Grockles are thinning out a bit now.


Takeaways not serving them any more?


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> As British weather goes, I think it has been a good summer too. Still 12 days of summer left before Autumn sets in.
> Let's hope we get a dry , cold winter too.


I got told Autumn is already here.


----------



## postman (9 Sep 2021)

Should the number 24 even be in the retirement thread.We are in Goosnargh with the aged in laws.Celebrating Miss P's 24th birthday.Very shortly we are going out for birthday lunch then on to a garden centre.24 my word I cannot remember being 24.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Sep 2021)

postman said:


> Should the number 24 even be in the retirement thread.We are in Goosnargh with the aged in laws.Celebrating Miss P's 24th birthday.Very shortly we are going out for birthday lunch then on to a garden centre.24 my word I cannot remember being 24.


I can remember being 24

42 not so much!!!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2021)

postman said:


> Should the number 24 even be in the retirement thread.We are in Goosnargh with the aged in laws.Celebrating Miss P's 24th birthday.Very shortly we are going out for birthday lunch then on to a garden centre.24 my word I cannot remember being 24.


Blinkin eck.....my grandkids are older than that


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I can remember being 24
> 
> 42 not so much!!!


Right ebiker.
If you park yourself in Warrington you must tell us........
Where you are.
What you are wearing.
Bike details (if you are next to it)


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blinkin eck.....my grandkids are older than that




I have a grandson who is older than 24


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2021)

Starting to feel a bit cooler. Maybe that shower of rain has helped. Suppose it's lunch time. It's either a sandwich, or beans on toast or soup. Not sure. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Takeaways not serving them any more?


Eh?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Sep 2021)

dodgy said:


> My razer sharp tan lines disagree! July was baking, August had rain for pretty much half of it, that means for the other half I was able to enjoy all of it, instead of the bits that happen to fall after 5pm or on a weekend. September so far has been good here also.
> 
> Glass half full!


Summers been very good here


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Right ebiker.
> If you park yourself in Warrington you must tell us........
> Where you are.
> What you are wearing.
> Bike details (if you are next to it)


Yea Gods - sounds threatening

Also shows a total lack of knowledge of my intentions, ability to plan and knowledge of Warrington!!!

Basically I only know the route from Moore round into the town centre
turn left and I know I get to the Golden Gates
From there I know the route to Sankey Bridges and along the canal (OK - for any pedants - along the tow path beside the canal - although it is an old canal no longer navigable so is it still a canal???)


SO my plan - such as it is - is to go from SPike Island along the tow path and head from there towards the Golden Gates

Then I will find a space somewhere with no too many people by going back up the route - probably somewhere before the final turn to the finish

maybe

If I can get my phone to log onto CC I may be able to post where I actually am


as far as ID is concerned - I will be near a Raleigh Motus ebike (naturally) and if it is fine I will have a Star Wars t-shirt on
if cold or wet - hi vis jacket
grey shorts and black trainers
all probably wet

and I will probably have an umbrella - I know it is not cool but stuff it

I answer to several names (I used to be a teacher) Mike works as does 'oi you' and 'cheat' if I am on my bike


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2021)

Summer when did we have that, I suppose it has been a downer for me losing my car in late May and to be honest I have not been anywhere except a few miles in my area on my trike, which now are boring me as I know every pot hole, I need somewhere different to ride.
This is the first year I have not been to the beach as it is too far by trike and I can't be arsed to go on public transport.
I keep looking at cars, but up to now have not found one that I like or have high mileage and not forgetting too higher price for I've only got £10,000 to spend and there is a lot of rubbish out there for that price in my area.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2021)

The sun has come out and it's quite warm as well. 21 or 22 deg.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Starting to feel a bit cooler. Maybe that shower of rain has helped. Suppose it's lunch time. It's either a sandwich, or beans on toast or soup. Not sure. Decisions, decisions.


Cream of Tomato Soup for starters, beans on toast as the main course, followed by a jam sandwich for dessert. A three course meal worthy of being described as the best of British Cuisine


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Cream of Tomato Soup for starters, beans on toast as the main course, followed by a jam sandwich for dessert. A three course meal worthy of being described as the best of British Cuisine




Sounds perfect


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's coming!
> 
> View attachment 608320



Oh dear, that looks big enough to perhaps cover us too! We have 21C and hazy sunshine at moment.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Sep 2021)

dodgy said:


> I only pop in here every so often to impart some newly discovered revelation wrt to retirement (I'm a retirement noob).
> Lots of people are saying this has been a terrible summer, my wife agrees (long time retired). *But I think it's been great! I have the best (worst) comedy cycling tan in years and all I can seem to remember is long days on the bike, post ride beers in the beer garden or our own garden.*
> I realise what I have actually experienced is the joy of being able to make the most of what sun we have, it doesn't have to be a sunny weekend anymore to be able to appreciate it!
> *So, if the sun is out, I'm out - for as long as it lasts!*



You might be a "new boy" but, you are clearly adapting remarkably quickly, well done


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Yea Gods - sounds threatening
> 
> Also shows a total lack of knowledge of my intentions, ability to plan and knowledge of Warrington!!!
> 
> ...


You don't see too many cyclists with umbrellas 
Whatever.....enjoy yourself.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Yea Gods - sounds threatening
> 
> Also shows a total lack of knowledge of my intentions, ability to plan and knowledge of Warrington!!!
> 
> ...



If you're around Sankey vally look out for my lad bombing round on his Hybrid.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> If you're around Sankey vally look out for my lad bombing round on his Hybrid.


It's raining
And I am by themail 200m line with an umbrella
The dj is desperately trying to get people to sing along!!!!


----------



## GM (9 Sep 2021)

G'day y'all...I got rudely awoken at 7.30 this morning by the builders delivery, I was in fast asleep in a different land when the driver kept phoning me. Eventually wifey came charging in my bedroom telling I'd better get up, well not quite as polite as that!. So after unloading my stuff it was time to take Alan🐶 out for his run. Shopping after that, then finishing off a bit of rendering before rain stopped play.



Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Turbo session this morning, Mrs Tenkaykev has spotted that this years TDB routes are already available to ride in the App ( FulGaz ) so thanks to the cyclists who have been out on their bikes to film them 👍



I shall look that one up. On my spinning session I use 'Bike The World' youtube videos, put on Radio Paradise fairly loud and pedal away. I'm in New Zealand at the moment (I wished)


----------



## 12boy (9 Sep 2021)

Wow an Eastwood bonanza! Endeavor to persevere and you will be as pert as rutting buck.
I have wondered about riding a bike with nothing between the taint and the saddle, not in terms of leaking fluid or poo but rather chafing and possible saddle sores. I don't think barefoot would be great either, especially with SPDs or flat pedals with little spikes. I do think if we were accustomed to seeing people of all ages naked, perhaps we might be a little less uptight about body issues. In this climate the body issues I would then worry about are skin cancer, biting insects and frostbite. 
Going to be 35C today from a low of 12C. I will walk the pooch and go for a ride. Maybe a little archery as well. I have been relatively well behaved and deserve a small indulgence, no?
Be well and safe and drop by if you are in my neighborhood. I will keep the light on for you.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2021)

Hey @ebikeerwidnes I saw you......I am sure I did.
Do you have long blond hair, a pink dress and high heels ?


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Eh?


You want a grockle now, you've to bring your own?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2021)

A loaf is being made and the washing on and just about to watch a DVD of Alexander the Great


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hey @ebikeerwidnes I saw you......I am sure I did.
> Do you have long blond hair, a pink dress and high heels ?


Don't be ridiculous!!!!



the only way I will ever have hair again is if I buy it!!!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2021)

A quick 4 km ride to pick up a Metro and some shopping from Aldi. I averaged one 'lemming' per km...

A teenager is walking along the pavement staring at his phone. He turns and begins to cross, but doesn't look up until he is in the middle of the road. I am already steering round him. He looks surprised and mutters "_SMIDSY_"!
A second teenager is walking along the pavement staring at his phone. (You know what's next, don't you!) He turns and begins to cross, but doesn't look up until he is in the middle of the road. I am already steering round him. He looks surprised and mutters "_SMIDSY_"!
A middle-aged woman is walking along the pavement while staring up at the sky, no doubt worried about the risk of being zapped by a lightning bolt if the forecast turns out to be correct. No worries about the vastly greater risk when crossing the road though... She turns and begins to cross, but doesn't look _down _until she is in the middle of the road. I am already steering round her. She looks surprised and mutters "_SMIDSY_"!
White van man flings open his door and leaps out into the road. Only then does he look back to see if anything is about to hit him. There _was_ - _ME_, but I am already steering round him. He looks surprised and mutters "_SMIDSY_"!
I've got a question..._ How do they actually survive, given their total lack of road awareness?!_


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2021)

Well, Clint didn't make an appearance this afternoon. I watched Woody Allen's 'Zelig' instead. Very clever and funny - must be 30 years since I last watched it.

@PaulSB
Update on the Elephant garlic for those who may not have come across it before. A piccie to give you an idea of what it's like.







A shop bought garlic clove on the left v a single Elephant garlic clove - (not a bulb)


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2021)

@numbnuts I don't know what cars you are looking at but up here low mileage, quality cars are available for far less than £10,000. I bought a 2.5 year old Hyundai i30, 5,000 miles for £7500. My wife's Fiat 500, 2 years old, 7000 miles, £8000.

Can I suggest you try looking at manufacturers websites as they will have a section on used vehicles. Often these have been with hire companies, mine was. My wife's came from a main dealer who had a long list of vehicles coming in which suited her needs. Prior to buying mine I wasted weeks looking round secondhand dealers.

@Dirk - thanks I have ordered some to grow alongside my standard garlic.

While we're talk Clint Eastwood The Outlaw Josey Wales is one of my favourites. The immortal line "Don't piss on my back and tell me it's raining"


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @numbnuts I don't know what cars you are looking at but up here low mileage, quality cars are available for far less than £10,000. I bought a 2.5 year old Hyundai i30, 5,000 miles for £7500. My wife's Fiat 500, 2 years old, 7000 miles, £8000.
> 
> Can I suggest you try looking at manufacturers websites as they will have a section on used vehicles. Often these have been with hire companies, mine was. My wife's came from a main dealer who had a long list of vehicles coming in which suited her needs. Prior to buying mine I wasted weeks looking round secondhand dealers.
> 
> ...


 
Hi thanks for the reply, it's funny today I had a search on Autotrader using the whole country and found prices up north were far cheaper than down south, and even more cheaper in Scotland.
I like Clint Eastwood, that saying "Don't piss on my back and tell me it's raining" was one of my foremans sayings


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> A loaf is being made and the washing on and just about to watch a DVD of Alexander the Great


I made a Hovis loaf earlier......very tasty.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I made a Hovis loaf earlier......very tasty.


I use to use Hovis flour, it makes a nice loaf.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Summer when did we have that, I suppose it has been a downer for me losing my car in late May and to be honest I have not been anywhere except a few miles in my area on my trike, which now are boring me as I know every pot hole, I need somewhere different to ride.
> This is the first year I have not been to the beach as it is too far by trike and I can't be arsed to go on public transport.
> *I keep looking at cars, but up to now have not found one that I like or have high mileage and not forgetting too higher price for I've only got £10,000 to spend and there is a lot of rubbish out there for that price in my area.*



Have you tried looking at the current crop of online car dealers (eg Cinch etc). They advertise on radio and TV, delivery two your door, money back change your mind offer. I have not used them (yet), so, it may all be hot air, but, it certainly sounds attractive, and, much easier that trekking around secondhand car dealers, or, private sales.

Also, a make which some decry, because their NCAP figures are not top-league, but, if you want something affordable, you could do worse than look at Dacia (IMHO). My Son-in-law recently retired, after years of having a company car, so, he had to acquire a car. He bought a used (one year old) Dacia Sandero. He is very pleased with it, had it for two years, no problems. Even a new one is less than £10K, I believe, and, they have three year warranty.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2021)

We has HEAVY rain, thunder and lightning.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We has HEAVY rain, thunder and lightning.


Us don't.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Sep 2021)

Us to 

gutters couldn't cope and were overflowing - we probably need one or two extra downpipes!


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> A quick 4 km ride to pick up a Metro and some shopping from Aldi. I averaged one 'lemming' per km...
> 
> A teenager is walking along the pavement staring at his phone. He turns and begins to cross, but doesn't look up until he is in the middle of the road. I am already steering round him. He looks surprised and mutters "_SMIDSY_"!
> A second teenager is walking along the pavement staring at his phone. (You know what's next, don't you!) He turns and begins to cross, but doesn't look up until he is in the middle of the road. I am already steering round him. He looks surprised and mutters "_SMIDSY_"!
> ...



I recon you must attract them like a light attracts moths, its rare for me to have a close encounter with a pedestrian.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I recon you must attract them like a light attracts moths, its rare for me to have a close encounter with a pedestrian.


Maybe it is because Coventry's roads tend to be wider than Todmorden's backstreets? The kind of road that even smartphone lovers might think twice about ambling across?

Most of my encounters are not on busy roads, although occasionally the idiots walk straight out on the A646 through Todmorden too!


----------



## 12boy (9 Sep 2021)

Went for a short ride and enjoyed it muchly. And, at various points by the river there was 2 whitetail deer yearlings, then later saw a harem of 5-6 mulie does with as many yearlings. Then glancing at the river I saw a little white gull on a stump by a sandbar and then realized it was a bald eagle, but beforeI co78uld set up the phone for a shot it split. 2 miles further was a white pelican and a bunch of mergansers. And it is only 31C. A bit of lunch, a few arrows and off to the balefill and then HomeDepot for on sale topsoil.
Josey was my favorite although being a lowbrow I did kinda ljke the Clyde movies.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We has HEAVY rain, thunder and lightning.


We had a bit of rain earlier.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Maybe it is because Coventry's roads tend to be wider than Todmorden's backstreets? The kind of road that even smartphone lovers might think twice about ambling across?
> 
> Most of my encounters are not on busy roads, although occasionally the idiots walk straight out on the A646 through Todmorden too!



I'm sure we have our fair share of Lemmings, its just I don't see them very often, both on the bike and in the car.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm sure we have our fair share of Lemmings, its just I don't see them very often, both on the bike and in the car.


The valley seems to attract a special type of "zombie". Before mobile phones it was simply not looking at anything, but they had their ears covered with headphones.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> The valley seems to attract a special type of "zombie". Before mobile phones it was simply not looking at anything, but they had their ears covered with headphones.



I thought zombies like that were all over.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I thought zombies like that were all over.


It seems to be a special sort down those parts. Not certain if it's people who have made the move to somewhere smaller, expecting it to be quieter and safer.


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

Today is my final day of covid test volinteering...for the moment.


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks, its a dull grey and murky start, shopping and chores today


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Yay, tis Fish Friday! 
Will have a stroll down to the village later.
MrsD looks after the finances in our household - what with her having bookkeeping qualifications an' all, seems like the most sensible arrangement. She always amazes me with how she manages our finances.
I'm constantly thinking that we are running close to the wind and she'll surprise me by saying that we are better off than I thought. Last night, she said that if we maintain our current spending, we can put £800 a month into savings! I was stunned.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2021)

@numbnuts I was looking at Cazoo website just because i saw it advertised and the have decent cars for less than £4,000 for a 3 year old car (depends if course on the car you are looking for) but might be worth a look.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2021)

Coooooeeeee. Dark, wet, misty here. Lots of rain overnight for us. Looks like the summer is well and truly over now.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2021)

Were only just over a week away from the equinox, then it really is downhill from there.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks,
Looking after granddaughter this morning so mum can have a bit of a break. This afternoon Mrs Tenkaykev has a physio appointment, the timing is perfect as her appointment finishes at just the right time for an amble to the brewery tap room which is on the route home 😁


----------



## gavroche (10 Sep 2021)

Good morning. Very wet here today and all the stuff I am taking to the tip later on is soaked. I will need to put a plastic sheet on the floor of the car to protect it. 
Apart from that and walking Molly, another day lazy day watching the TdB on telly.


----------



## gavroche (10 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay, tis Fish Friday!
> Will have a stroll down to the village later.
> ...


Blimey, that's some serious saving !! Maybe you should spend a bit more.


----------



## Paulus (10 Sep 2021)

Good morning all from North Norfolk. 
There is a little light cloud but no rain as yet.
After breakfast MrsP wants to visit Thornham village hall as there is some kind of craft fair on.
Then we will pick up the North Norfolk coastal path and walk to Old Hunstanton, about 4 miles away for lunch, and then back again. Hopefully it will wear Millie our Collie out for a while. 🐕
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2021)

I might go to costco later, stock up on hot dogs.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, murky and misty and damp again today.
Central heating boiler being serviced today, I’ve just switched it on to check that the radiators are heating ok.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> Blimey, that's some serious saving !! Maybe you should spend a bit more.



Well, they do say, "there are no pockets in a shroud"


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Sep 2021)

Just been googling Janey Godley’s tweets 
And yet Aberdeen is standing by her as the star of their Christmas panto ! (For now. Hopefully they will see sense).


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I might go to costco later, stock up on hot dogs.


Talking of which, there is a good stand opened up opposite our Co-op supermarket that gets a huge trade from the early workers with hot rolls, etc and the smells coming from it are amazing. I noticed he does hot dogs. I could smell the onions the other morning. Have to admit, I was tempted.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Talking of which, there is a good stand opened up opposite our Co-op supermarket that gets a huge trade from the early workers with hot rolls, etc and the smells coming from it are amazing. I noticed he does hot dogs. I could smell the onions the other morning. * Have to admit, I was tempted.*



A number of years ago, while recovering from a heart attack, I was part of a "healthy living" scheme. This included dietary advice and exercise. I chose cycling as my exercise regime (it was how I retuned to cycling, after a long gap). As part of one of our regular routes, the chap who led the cycling group always took us past this particular kiosk, which sold bacon sandwiches, sausage sandwiches etc etc. The smells were delicious, but, of course, we never stopped. I often wondered if the Group Leader got some kind of perverse thrill, from tempting us all.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> @numbnuts I was looking at Cazoo website just because i saw it advertised and the have decent cars for less than £4,000 for a 3 year old car (depends if course on the car you are looking for) but might be worth a look.


I was having a look at their website this morning (very early morning) many thanks for that


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> Blimey, that's some serious saving !! Maybe you should spend a bit more.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2021)

I saw the beaver on my walk this morning.  ............awaits the smutty comments!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay, tis Fish Friday!
> Will have a stroll down to the village later.
> ...


Opposite here. Just the way we were both brought up to think men looked after that side of things.
My dad was terrible in that my mum didn't have access to the money.....if she needed a dress or coat etc it had to be my dad that bought it.
When he died she had no idea how to pay the bills.
When we got married we opened ONE joint account and trusted each other implicitly.....it has worked well for 54 years.


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2021)

Line of wheely bins in the road outside, its a rented house so we are either getting new neighbors or the landlord is having a major clean up, the old tenants moved out a few weeks ago, they dinged my car whilst doing it but didn't tell me, and according to the landlord left a bit of a mess behind.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I saw the beaver on my walk this morning.  ............awaits the smutty comments!



Mmm. No. Nope. Hell no. I will be interested to hear what the smutmiesters on here have to say.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> @numbnuts I was looking at Cazoo website just because i saw it advertised and the have decent cars for less than £4,000 for a 3 year old car (depends if course on the car you are looking for) but might be worth a look.


They are definitely out there.
MrsDs was a 13 plate Corsa automatic
13,000 miles
FSH
It was probably worth max 6 grand....so we gifted it to our daughter BUT point is they are out there.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all from North Norfolk.
> There is a little light cloud but no rain as yet.
> After breakfast MrsP wants to visit Thornham village hall as there is some kind of craft fair on.
> Then we will pick up the North Norfolk coastal path and walk to Old Hunstanton, about 4 miles away for lunch, and then back again. Hopefully it will wear Millie our Collie out for a while. 🐕
> Another busy day in paradise


We holidayed around there a few years ago and enjoyed some good coastal walks. Our cottage was virtually on the coast so driving/parking was not an issue.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2021)

Just done the Aldi dash. Didn't want much and was back home before 08.30.
Its that time of year........the pub next to Aldi is taking bookings for Christmas day dinner.
Now a question for Dirk.
Christmas eve is a Friday......will you be having fish ???


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2021)

Home morning Colin.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just done the Aldi dash. Didn't want much and was back home before 08.30.
> Its that time of year........the pub next to Aldi is taking bookings for Christmas day dinner.
> Now a question for Dirk.
> Christmas eve is a Friday......will you be having fish ???




A new Aldi opened in Newtown a month ago. I have never been in one. Is it any good?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> A new Aldi opened in Newtown a month ago. I have never been in one. Is it any good?


I was quite excited when we got ours but I have never taken to it for some reason. Maybe if you actually cook and not live on ready meals like me it would be good as I think their meat looks ok. Some of the fruit and veg I bought didn't last well and the shelf lives of fresh stuff is often very short, hence me just reverting to the Co-op.


----------



## pawl (10 Sep 2021)

Morning Dull not chilly Tip callsGot a load of shrub clippings to dump due to garden waste not collected last weeki


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Sep 2021)

Morning
Just finished watching the whole TdB highlights from yesterday - bloomin' camerman didn;t get me in shot - almost like the blokes on the bikes were more important!

Anyway - I was looking at the weather forecast as it looks to be still overcast - it says HAIL at 5p.m.

May as well just get the winter jumpers out now!!!


----------



## rustybolts (10 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mmm. No. Nope. Hell no. I will be interested to hear what the smutmiesters on here have to say.


Didn't they bring a lot of beavers into Scotland about 10 years ago hoping they would breed successfully ? must be working


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2021)

Great story about a guy that worked with us in the prison for a few years between his army career and becoming the Queen's official piper. He was a lovely guy. Sadly lost his wife to cancer though.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-sc...mkk3oyM381neHB-xQdGcU9RKp7KiX14W5nKjFunLmtSf0


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2021)

Morning all. Grey and murky. Off to visit a gardens shortly. Have a good day.

I'll be back to rant and preach later.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> A new Aldi opened in Newtown a month ago. I have never been in one. Is it any good?


For certain things it is very good eg milk, cheese, bottled water etc ie things they can't get wrong.
Meat is cheap but I prefer to pay more at the butchers.
Their own brands of things such as crisps and biscuits are imo to be avoided.
TBH not sure if its better than Lidl but its handy for me.
BUT......I think you should give it a try.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> For certain things it is very good eg milk, cheese, bottled water etc ie things they can't get wrong.
> Meat is cheap but I prefer to pay more at the butchers.
> Their own brands of things such as crisps and biscuits are imo to be avoided.
> TBH not sure if its better than Lidl but its handy for me.
> BUT......I think you should give it a try.


I think that some of their Whisky / Gin have been rated as excellent.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> For certain things it is very good eg milk, cheese, bottled water etc ie things they can't get wrong.
> Meat is cheap but I prefer to pay more at the butchers.
> Their own brands of things such as crisps and biscuits are imo to be avoided.
> TBH not sure if its better than Lidl but its handy for me.
> BUT......I think you should give it a try.


Their beans aren't a patch on Heinz either.......and their Fruit and Fibre equivalent isn't as good as Kellogs. You just need to experiment and see what you like.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I was quite excited when we got ours but I have never taken to it for some reason. Maybe if you actually cook and not live on ready meals like me it would be good as I think their meat looks ok. Some of the fruit and veg I bought didn't last well and the shelf lives of fresh stuff is often very short, hence me just reverting to the Co-op.


Fully agree re the life for fresh fruit and veg although it has improved a lot.
We used to enjoy their ready meals vut they lost the plot and the chicken etc was awful. I think they have changed suppliers as I tried a curry 2 weeks ago and it was much improved.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Didn't they bring a lot of beavers into Scotland about 10 years ago hoping they would breed successfully ? must be working




They are talking about introducing them in Wales although I understand that there are a number In Wales already. I think some must have been transported to here from maybe Scotland.

The river dovey was mentined. In Scotland some like them but others hated them as they kept damming streams and flooding farmers land making it useless.

I don't think they would be welcomed here by farmers.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think that some of their Whisky / Gin have been rated as excellent.


We drink their whisky and Cognac (brandy is toooo common for me).
Standard whisky is £14.99 per Ltr. They have some nice single malts @ £20ish.


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Their beans aren't a patch on Heinz either.......and their Fruit and Fibre equivalent isn't as good as Kellogs. You just need to experiment and see what you like.


We prefer the ALDI Fruit & Fibre to Kellogg's.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> We prefer the ALDI Fruit & Fibre to Kellogg's.


That's the thing I suppose, it's all just down to taste. I found it a bit bland and tasteless compared to Kellogs. I have heard people say they think the beans are ok too, but I didn't enjoy them. You really just have to experiment.


----------



## pawl (10 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Morning Dull not chilly Tip callsGot a load of shrub clippings to dump due to garden waste not collected last weeki



Good job I checked tip closed today


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2021)

They've dropped off a skip next door, looks like the landlord is having a clean up.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Sep 2021)

Ironing done and prescription picked up
phone slammed down on a scammer  
other than that I have nothing on  and it looks like  so no trike ride


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Ironing done and prescription picked up
> phone slammed down on a scammer
> other than that I have nothing on  and it looks like  so no trike ride


Just as well if you have nothing on


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2021)

Doggie walk on beach done.
Off down to the village now.


----------



## gavroche (10 Sep 2021)

Tip done and that's it for this month as we are only allowed two trips per month and that was my second. 
Now watching the TdB . The rain has stopped and it is brightening up. 
Looking forward to a nice ham / cucumber sandwich on Tiger Bloomer bread.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> Tip done and that's it for this month as we are only allowed two trips per month and that was my second.
> Now watching the TdB . The rain has stopped and it is brightening up.
> Looking forward to a nice ham / cucumber sandwich on Tiger Bloomer bread.


Jeez.....that seems a bit strict. As far as I know we can go back and forward several times per day. Last stuff I took down I made two trips and the guy doesn't even come out of his porta cabin normally.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Sep 2021)

Tips round here vary a lot
Between lockdowns we had to sell my mother-in-law's house and my wife's old house so lots of tip runs while clearing out

Nearest tip to their houses was 1 trip per week pre booked
one my us - just turn up - no problem
I did about 3 trips a day for about 2 weeks - never a problem - brother-in-law tried to sneak an extra trip in near the houses and got kicked out!!!

I think it is all back to normal now but the variability is weird


----------



## gavroche (10 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez.....that seems a bit strict. As far as I know we can go back and forward several times per day. Last stuff I took down I made two trips and the guy doesn't even come out of his porta cabin normally.


The restrictions started with Covid. We have to book our slot on line and no one can just turn up like it used to be. Appointments only now. 
I always turn up about 10 minutes early but they still let me in.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That's the thing I suppose, it's all just down to taste. I found it a bit bland and tasteless compared to Kellogs. I have heard people say they think the beans are ok too, but I didn't enjoy them. You really just have to experiment.


Their “ Deluxe” ( not sure if that’s the correct name) Muesli is very good. I often use it with Alpro Vanilla Soy “ milk “


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Their “ Deluxe” ( not sure if that’s the correct name) Muesli is very good. I often use it with Alpro Vanilla Soy “ milk “


If I get muesli I get the basic stuff and chuck a few decent sultanas in or some frozen fruit
cheaper and nicer!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Sep 2021)

Now waiting in for the boiler service person to turn up, any time between 12 and 6 it says.
Re the beavers, the official, carefully controlled and closely monitored release was in a carefully selected and landowner agreed part of Argyll. Unfortunately it was overtaken by events, in the form of multiple random unoffical releases in the Tay catchment area, this population now numbers over 400 and has spread far and wide. Many of these are now being shot under licence.
Some have been trapped and sent down to England.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2021)

Why on earth do people bother getting dogs…….that’s my neighbours next door had theirs walked even although they are at home and now over the road too!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> We prefer the ALDI Fruit & Fibre to Kellogg's.


Their standard beans are awful but their "premium" beans are as good as heinz at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Sep 2021)

Reading more about the Tay catchment beavers, in 2018 SNH estimated their number to be 450. In 2019 a total of 97 were shot, much to the concern of wildlife charities. But in spite of such a significant cull just three years later the population is now estimated to be over 1000 
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...e-to-1000-across-scotlands-southern-highlands


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2021)

Going down well


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> The restrictions started with Covid. We have to book our slot on line and no one can just turn up like it used to be. Appointments only now.
> I always turn up about 10 minutes early but they still let me in.



Same here, we have to book online first.


----------



## pawl (10 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Same here, we have to book online first.




I do wish our tip had kept the booking system For me it was easier then sitting in a long queue


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 608493
> 
> 
> Going down well


Not a fan of cider tbh. On a hot day I could maybe drink a half.
Some one left me several cans over 2 years ago and they are still in the cupboard (thats the cans....not the person that brought them).


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> A new Aldi opened in Newtown a month ago. I have never been in one. Is it any good?



Pre Covid, (and Brexit) we used to spend approximately six months of each year in mainland Europe. When there, we used Aldi and Lidl stores extensively, and, found them excellent.

Here in the UK, I use them predominantly for wine and other booze. I have used them for meat, fresh vegetables, and bakery products (Lidl), but, so far, we have not been tempted 100% from our local ASDA. This is more a case of proximity and convenience than price/quality.


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Not a fan of cider tbh. On a hot day I could maybe drink a half.
> Some one left me several cans over 2 years ago and they are still in the cupboard (thats the cans....not the person that brought them).


It's compulsory down 'ere!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2021)

I finally got my Northern rail voucher today. I was planning to use it for my trip to York tomorrow for my Humber Bridge forum ride but Northern have been logical, but sneaky...

I got the voucher to compensate me for the cancellation of the train back from my previous forum ride. Northern have made it a voucher for any single journey. It makes sense from their point of view - I had used the outward part of my original return ticket. From my point of view though, it doesn't make sense to use it as half of a return trip... The single price to York is £16.10 with my railcard but the return is £16.30. I would only save 20p.

I have come up with a much better idea... I will use the voucher for a trip out with my bike to Dent on the lovely Settle-Carlisle line and then ride 104 km home. I'll leave it until next year and do it on a long, sunny spring/summer day.



Dirk said:


> MrsD looks after the finances in our household - what with her having bookkeeping qualifications an' all, seems like the most sensible arrangement. She always amazes me with how she manages our finances.
> I'm constantly thinking that we are running close to the wind and she'll surprise me by saying that we are better off than I thought. Last night, she said that if we maintain our current spending, *we can put £800 a month into savings*! I was stunned.


Blimey - that's how much I live on!  (Until early next year, when it will go up by 50% after I get my state pension. )


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Ironing done and prescription picked up
> phone slammed down on a scammer
> other than that* I have nothing on*  and it looks like  so no trike ride



Unusual for you!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2021)

This hospital visiting is getting expensive.
MrsD has needed 3 in the last 10 days. 15 quid return taxi fare.
Today she/we went for new bra and prosthesis......after 10 minutes she was told "sorry, nothing we have will fit"......she now has a 40 mile round trip to Manchester to get fitted.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Now waiting in for the boiler service person to turn up, any time between 12 and 6 it says.
> Re the beavers, the official, carefully controlled and closely monitored release was in a carefully selected and landowner agreed part of Argyll. Unfortunately it was overtaken by events, in the form of multiple random unoffical releases in the Tay catchment area, this population now numbers over 400 and has spread far and wide. Many of these are now being shot under licence.
> *Some have been trapped and sent down to England.*



Aye... that would be right.... send us your cast-offs


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Why on earth do people bother getting dogs…….that’s my neighbours next door had theirs walked even although they are at home and now over the road too!



My sentiments exactly.... it is beyond me ... daughter No 3 and her husband do this .... more money than sense


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey - that's how much I live on!  (Until early next year, when it will go up by 50% after I get my state pension. )


Don't ask me how we managed it. 35 years ago we were virtually bankrupt - lost our house and everything.
We never planned anything but somehow ended up where we are.
Ain't life weird?
Guess I've always been a jammy git.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Don't ask me how we managed it. 35 years ago we were virtually bankrupt - lost our house and everything.
> We never planned anything but somehow ended up where we are.
> *Ain't life weird?*


It is indeed!

I still intend to finish some of the puzzle games that I am working on. The thing is, from February onwards I will already have all the money I need to pay my bills so _anything_ I can earn on top of that is spending money! Even if I can only make £50/week that could pay for all of my holidays, bike parts etc.

Anyway, it is time to buy tomorrow's rail tickets - I don't want the stress of faffing about before 07:00 getting them. I'll pick them up when I go out for today's Metro.

For once, I'll try to get to bed by midnight. I will be up shortly after 05:00 and not home until well after 21:00 so it will be a long, tiring day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Sep 2021)

This screenshot of the BBC Scotland News sums up the mess we are in just now, 1 in 45 with covid but they are still going ahead with a three day 50,000 people music festival and Sturgeon is still prioritising independence


----------



## Paulus (10 Sep 2021)

The coastline between Holme and Old Hunstanton. The tide is out and it goes way out. This is all salt marsh in the foreground. 
Started off a lovely morning and then the thunderstorms arrived whilst we were at the cafè 
7 miles there, so we got the bus back to Thornham.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> This hospital visiting is getting expensive.
> MrsD has needed 3 in the last 10 days. 15 quid return taxi fare.
> Today she/we went for new bra and prosthesis......after 10 minutes she was told "sorry, nothing we have will fit"......she now has a 40 mile round trip to Manchester to get fitted.


I'm not sure but I think I read somewhere that you can claim travelling expenses under some circumstances - yours would possibly fall into that category
might be worth checking out - they are not always brilliant at telling people about things like this


----------



## Paulus (10 Sep 2021)

Now with a pint of local ale. Moongazer Jumper.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> This hospital visiting is getting expensive.
> MrsD has needed 3 in the last 10 days. 15 quid return taxi fare.
> Today she/we went for new bra and prosthesis......after 10 minutes she was told "sorry, nothing we have will fit"......she now has a 40 mile round trip to Manchester to get fitted.



I would echo @ebikeerwidnes , ask ......

When Mrs @BoldonLad was recovering from Breast Cancer, there were numerous Hospital visits. We were fortunate in that the Hospital was reasonably nearby (about 8 miles away). However, there appointment system was pathetic, I am sure they just made everyone's appointment for the same time. I typically had to keep going back to the car to "feed the meter", as appointments often overran by hours. 

After several weeks, I complained to reception about this, and, was told, we should have been given free parking!, but, it was a case of, if you don't ask, you don't get.


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They are talking about introducing them in Wales although I understand that there are a number In Wales already. I think some must have been transported to here from maybe Scotland.
> 
> The river dovey was mentined. In Scotland some like them but others hated them as they kept damming streams and flooding farmers land making it useless.
> 
> I don't think they would be welcomed here by farmers.



Err you do know damming streams and slowing rivers is the only reason for reintroducing them .


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Err you do know damming streams and slowing rivers is the only reason for reintroducing them .




I know that. However farmers in the potential area have not been consulted in any way as to whether they want them dammong parts of their farmland

I come form a country where there are millions of them so I am well aware of what they can do.


----------



## rustybolts (10 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> For certain things it is very good eg milk, cheese, bottled water etc ie things they can't get wrong.
> Meat is cheap but I prefer to pay more at the butchers.
> Their own brands of things such as crisps and biscuits are imo to be avoided.
> TBH not sure if its better than Lidl but its handy for me.
> BUT......I think you should give it a try.


Their chicken breasts ( free range) are much higher quality than Tesco. They have a version of the Pringle cylinders called Snackrite for about 1/4 of the Pringle price the BBQ and Sour Cream are great . Tesco prices are daylight robbery in comparison to Aldi . Lidl are pretty good in Ireland and a bit cheaper than Tesco. You can save a considerable amount of money in Aldi if you look around . Their fruit and veg can be very good also , i.e. green beans , organic bananas ., organic eggs and all very cheap. We have none of the empty shelves you are experiencing in the UK over here in Southern Ireland except in the M&S stores , their stuff comes directly from UK. Heard a programme on Radio4 yesterday saying its mostly Brexit causing this empty shelves scenario and Truck Driver shortages also


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2021)

The Davinci Code film.
Any thoughts ??
Its being shown on with 4* rating.
I tried to watch it years ago but couldn't get into it.
Should I give it another try ?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Their chicken breasts ( free range) are much higher quality than Tesco. They have a version of the Pringle cylinders called Snackrite for about 1/4 of the Pringle price the BBQ and Sour Cream are great . Tesco prices are daylight robbery in comparison to Aldi . Lidl are pretty good in Ireland and a bit cheaper than Tesco. You can save a considerable amount of money in Aldi if you look around . Their fruit and veg can be very good also , i.e. green beans , organic bananas ., organic eggs and all very cheap. We have none of the empty shelves you are experiencing in the UK over here in Southern Ireland except in the M&S stores , their stuff comes directly from UK. Heard a programme on Radio4 yesterday saying its mostly Brexit causing this empty shelves scenario and Truck Driver shortages also


I agree with some of what you say BUT.....
Pringle copy.....big thumbs down from us. I bought a tube of plain last week....we tried one each and they went straight in the bin.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The Davinci Code film.
> Any thoughts ??
> Its being shown on with 4* rating.
> I tried to watch it years ago but couldn't get into it.
> Should I give it another try ?




It's not a bad way to wile away an hour or so


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I agree with some of what you say BUT.....
> Pringle copy.....big thumbs down from us. I but a tube of plain last week....we tried one each and they went straight in the bin.




I wasn't impressed with Liddl to be honest.

Mr WD quite liked the selection of nuts they had but that's about it


----------



## numbnuts (10 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> This hospital visiting is getting expensive.
> MrsD has needed 3 in the last 10 days. 15 quid return taxi fare.
> Today she/we went for new bra and prosthesis......after 10 minutes she was told "sorry, nothing we have will fit"......she now has a 40 mile round trip to Manchester to get fitted.


Hi Dave
have a look here
https://www.nhs.uk/nhs-services/help-with-health-costs/healthcare-travel-costs-scheme-htcs/


----------



## Chief Broom (10 Sep 2021)

Hi folks  Ive bit the bullet and grasped the nettle and waved bye bye to some unhard earned cash, so a brand new Dawes discovery 201 is on its way  I shall keep my current ride for shopping duties and when i need to park it up somewhere where it probably wont get nicked. In Brora town the councel have placed old bikes here and there and decorated them with flowers/hanging baskets.....probably return to my old trojan to find it covered in petunias! 
Im looking forward to riding my new bike and think im going to like it. Its as simple as can be and in my newbie opinion less is more! OK a few years down the road i may desire disc brakes and carbon fibre....but i doubt it! 
Dawes Discovery 201 - Bikes from Tandem Group Cycles UK (tgc.bike)


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I know that. However farmers in the potential area have not been consulted in any way as to whether they want them dammong parts of their farmland
> 
> I come form a country where there are millions of them so I am well aware of what they can do.


I could be wrong but I though farmers got ‘ set aside payments’ so they were not out of pocket , if small areas of their land become wet land .

Anyway I thought you came from the Brum area and I’ve never seen any beavers strolling though the bull ring . Well not that kind anyway 😂😂😂😂😂😂😀


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> I could be wrong but I though farmers got ‘ set aside payments’ so they were not out of pocket , if small areas of their land become wet land .
> 
> Anyway I thought you came from the Brum area and I’ve never seen any beavers strolling though the bull ring . Well not that kind anyway 😂😂😂😂😂😂😀




I have no idea about payments to be honest. All I know is that some farmers are decidedly unhappy. 

And you would be surprised at how manu beavers are around, even in Brum


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea about payments to be honest. All I know is that some farmers are decidedly unhappy.
> 
> And you would be surprised at how manu beavers are around, even in Brum


Very true lol. 
We went to watch the Tour of Yorkshire a few years ago with my brother in law and his wife .Watched the start of the stage then travelled to Leeds to watch the end . Had a great day and decided to stay in Leeds for a meal and a few drinks .
The demographic of Leeds is young ( what with the uni as well ). 
Jesus Christ it was wall to wall beaver , I think it must of been some kind of local law that no woman under 40 ish could have a skirt longer than 4 inches .😂😂😂
It was no good at all for an old man like me that’s had a sheltered life 😂😂😂😂 ( I made up the sheltered life bit as I worked in a car factory for 40 years 😀)


----------



## oldwheels (10 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> This screenshot of the BBC Scotland News sums up the mess we are in just now, 1 in 45 with covid but they are still going ahead with a three day 50,000 people music festival and Sturgeon is still prioritising independence
> View attachment 608511


Given the behaviour of the tourists who do not wear face covering on the ferries or the crowded buses it is not surprising that numbers are rising here.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea about payments to be honest. All I know is that some farmers are decidedly unhappy.
> 
> And you would be surprised at how manu beavers are around, even in Brum


I read a survey that claimed Brum beavers were among the largest and nicest in the country


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I read a survey that claimed Brum beavers were among the largest and nicest in the country




I cannot comment on that.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Sep 2021)

Currently watching the ToB riding through Alston and Hexham etc en route to Gateshead, nice to see all those nice softie roads down south


----------



## pawl (10 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The Davinci Code film.
> Any thoughts ??
> Its being shown on with 4* rating.
> I tried to watch it years ago but couldn't get into it.
> Should I give it another try ?




Definitely


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Anyway, it is time to buy tomorrow's rail tickets - I don't want the stress of faffing about before 07:00 getting them. I'll pick them up when I go out for today's Metro.


So instead, I got the stress of BROWSER BAD REQUEST popups! 

I tried twice but nothing much was happening. I was worried that the money might have been taken anyway and I would end up with 2 or 3 sets of tickets... I checked my bank account online though and no withdrawals had been made, so I ordered the tickets using another site.

For some reason, I need to wait an hour before going to get them. Have they got somebody hand-printing them for me, I wonder? 

Time passes... _slowly_!

I'm back! One broken ticket machine, but the other was working so that printed the tickets for me. No Metro though. Mind you, I don't really have time for the crosswords this evening. Too many things to do for the ride - charging batteries, checking and uploading route files and so on. I have already cleaned my bike, oiled the chain, and topped up my tyre pressures.

I want to leave myself with nothing much to do in the morning other than have my breakfast, apply some sunblock, and get my cycling kit on. I would like to be able to have a lie in until 05:30! 



Dave7 said:


> The Davinci Code film.
> Any thoughts ??
> Its being shown on with 4* rating.
> I tried to watch it years ago but couldn't get into it.
> Should I give it another try ?


I thought that the Dan Brown books and films based on them were supposed to be universally awful! 

IIRC, I read one of the novels in hospital in 2012. I can't remember which one it was. It passed the time, but I wasn't really impressed. The book built up to a shattering climax, but then... there was another chapter. I kept thinking that something even worse was going to be revealed, but it _wasn't_! It would be a bit like having the original final scene of _Psycho _30 minutes before the end of the movie, and then having people sitting around drinking coffee and discussing how unfortunate the whole thing was!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2021)

Grantchester is on at 9 pm.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Sep 2021)

Great finish to the ToB down south today, looking forward to seeing them up here tomorrow and Sunday. Weather looking ok.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Grantchester is on at 9 pm.


On where


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> On where


One of these things you don’t have.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I finally got my Northern rail voucher today. I was planning to use it for my trip to York tomorrow for my Humber Bridge forum ride but Northern have been logical, but sneaky...
> 
> I got the voucher to compensate me for the cancellation of the train back from my previous forum ride. Northern have made it a voucher for any single journey. It makes sense from their point of view - I had used the outward part of my original return ticket. From my point of view though, it doesn't make sense to use it as half of a return trip... The single price to York is £16.10 with my railcard but the return is £16.30. I would only save 20p.
> 
> ...


Check how long the voucher is valid for. It used to be six months or twelve months. Small print on the back will say which.

Colour coded was the easy way of seeing the difference.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> On where


ItV


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I know that. However farmers in the potential area have not been consulted in any way as to whether they want them dammong parts of their farmland
> 
> *I come form a country where there are millions of them so I am well aware of what they can do.*


Birmingham was a country!!
Who's been telling porkies.


----------



## rustybolts (10 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I agree with some of what you say BUT.....
> Pringle copy.....big thumbs down from us. I bought a tube of plain last week....we tried one each and they went straight in the bin.


yeah , the plain in the red cylinder are dreadful , no flavour


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2021)

You lot are not making me want to pay a visit to Aldi you know


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are not making me want to pay a visit to Aldi you know


I like Aldi.


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Very true lol.
> We went to watch the Tour of Yorkshire a few years ago with my brother in law and his wife .Watched the start of the stage then travelled to Leeds to watch the end . Had a great day and decided to stay in Leeds for a meal and a few drinks .
> The demographic of Leeds is young ( what with the uni as well ).
> Jesus Christ it was wall to wall beaver , I think it must of been some kind of local law that no woman under 40 ish could have a skirt longer than 4 inches .😂😂😂
> It was no good at all for an old man like me that’s had a sheltered life 😂😂😂😂 ( I made up the sheltered life bit as I worked in a car factory for 40 years 😀)



If you worked in a car factory you definitely didn't have a sheltered life. 😁


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are not making me want to pay a visit to Aldi you know


You know you'll just have to visit, if only to satisfy your curiosity.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Check how long the voucher is valid for. It used to be six months or twelve months. Small print on the back will say which.
> 
> Colour coded was the easy way of seeing the difference.


I didn't spot anything in the small print. It requires you to write a date and journey on the voucher to validate it. If the guard asks to see it and you haven't done that then the voucher is invalid and you have to buy a ticket. (Obvious why - otherwise you could just carry it on every journey until challenged and then just fill it in while being watched.)

I'll have another look tomorrow when I get back from York.

I'm just watching today's ToB stage and then will do my best to go to bed. Whether I sleep is another matter!


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't spot anything in the small print. It requires you to write a date and journey on the voucher to validate it. If the guard asks to see it and you haven't done that then the voucher is invalid and you have to buy a ticket. (Obvious why - otherwise you could just carry it on every journey until challenged and then just fill it in while being watched.)
> 
> I'll have another look tomorrow when I get back from York.
> 
> I'm just watching today's ToB stage and then will do my best to go to bed. Whether I sleep is another matter!


Mine were authorised by Neil Armstrong, working for Arriva Trains Northern. Guard was uncertain as regards the validity of the vouchers, first time he'd seen one.


Got turned off at, New Pudsey, for "being drunk" on my way home from A&E at the LGI.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mine were authorised by Neil Armstrong, working for Arriva Trains Northern.
> *Got turned off at, New Pudsey, for being drunk on my way home from A&E at the LGI.*


_Actually _drunk, or under the influence of medication? 

I saw one young drunk unconscious and vomiting on a train but he didn't get booted off. (I kept an eye on him in case he started to choke on his puke. He eventually woke up, and looked completely unaware of what a disgusting state he was in...)


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> _Actually _drunk, or under the influence of medication?
> 
> I saw one young drunk unconscious and vomiting on a train but he didn't get booted off. (I kept an eye on him in case he started to choke on his puke. He eventually woke up, and looked completely unaware of what a disgusting state he was in...)


The after effects of a fit/seizure/episode/call it what you want, slow, unsteady, slurred speach? and cuts to the head and arms.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> The after effects of a fit/seizure/episode/call it what you want, slow, unsteady, slurred speach? and cuts to the head and arms.


I wear a dog tag on a chain round my neck which explains that I am on anticoagulants, in case I am found injured and unable to speak. Couldn't you get something like that to explain your condition? You'd have to pull it out to show to the guard (whoever) which you might not be able to do, but it could help?


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2021)

I should be saying that but it doesn't feel late enough yet!

Oh well, TV off... I'll go upstairs now and try to solve a cryptic crossword. If there is any chance of sleeping, that will probably send me off.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I wear a dog tag on a chain round my neck which explains that I am on anticoagulants, in case I am found injured and unable to speak. Couldn't you get something like that to explain your condition? You'd have to pull it out to show to the guard (whoever) which you might not be able to do, but it could help?


He wasn't the sort of person who was willing to change his mind. He seemed to think it could only be drink that could cause it.

I was back in Leeds the following morning, having a word with their customer service.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2021)

PAH, sleep... _Who needs it!!! _

I must eat something to fuel me for today's ride but I am not hungry... 

Oh well, can't hang around - must get ready. See you later!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2021)

All I could face was chopped strawberries, banana and grapes with Greek (-style) yoghurt. I'll have a cereal bar on the train.

Considering I only got 4 hours of fitful sleep, I feel okay at the moment, but I will be wasted when I get home tonight! 

Right, I really _DO_ have to get on now. Finish my coffee, brush my teeth, and _GO_!


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, carers here at a civilized time this morning, quarter to seven, but I suspect they were running late, the visit was rushed.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, dull and damp and quite breezy here. Hopefully will be a bit brighter for the ToB this afternoon. Am planning to see it as it rolls through Midlothian.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are not making me want to pay a visit to Aldi you know


I suggest that you do it.....then take your time to see what they have that you like.
As an eg MrsD has been eating a lot of pot size trifles etc (as she lost 3 stone with Covid)...... Aldi's are less than half Tesco price and just as nice.
As above.......veg and fruit has improved a lot. You can't go wrong with things like eggs, milk and butter etc.
Oh yes........I use their 3 percent mince for lasagne and burgers etc.....its excellent.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2021)

Morning all.
Pleasant today up to now.
It will be a relax day.....thank goodness. Physically I didn't do a lot last week but I am mentally drained.......I know MrsD is the same.
So.....todays plan......
A short walk.
Golf and footy on tv.
Apart from that I can't think


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2021)

Bonjour my little petite peeps. See I am going European today.

Dull and yucky here. Lots of rain last night and quite breezy.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

My spideymates are breeding! Went to bed and Colin was up on the ceiling. Woke up and two of his mates have taken residence in our bedroom. Think they were partying last night.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2021)

Going back to Clint Eastwood films.
I watched The Rookie last night, the one with Clint and his new partner Charlie Sheen (I think).
Too much unnecessary bad language but a good action film.


----------



## Paulus (11 Sep 2021)

Good morning all.
A dull overcast day here in North Norfolk. 
We are slowly making our way home today, but there are some places of interest to stop at on the way. Norfolk lavender, and then a country park near to Sandringham.
Another busy day in paradise .


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2021)

Almost at York now. The weather has gradually improved as I got further east. Thick black clouds and spitting drizzle when I left, light cloud over here. 

Should be a good day out.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> My spideymates are breeding! Went to bed and Colin was up on the ceiling. Woke up and two of his mates have taken residence in our bedroom. Think they were partying last night.


Note to self, don't visit Dirk in the autumn. 😯


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> My spideymates are breeding! Went to bed and Colin was up on the ceiling. Woke up and two of his mates have taken residence in our bedroom. Think they were partying last night.


Someone put this on Faceache yesterday.........careful what Colin is up to during the night!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2021)

Good grief........if you want me to leave there's no need for these terrifying photos and talk of spiders. Just say so and I'll go.......

Or perhaps a new thread I can put on Ignore ....... @Mo1959 and @Dirk's spider thread.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good grief........if you want me to leave there's no need for these terrifying photos and talk of spiders. Just say so and I'll go.......
> 
> Or perhaps a new thread I can put on Ignore ....... @Mo1959 and @Dirk's spider thread.


PS. Think it's just a joke and not true...........hopefully!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Someone put this on Faceache yesterday.........careful what Colin is up to during the night!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 608634


What a nice thought


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Someone put this on Faceache yesterday.........careful what Colin is up to during the night!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 608634



Thank you, Lol, thats just gone back on facebook on my timeline.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2021)

Nice breeze picking up thank goodness. Was muggy out on my walk earlier. I tried jogging a few hundred yards every so often and ended up a sweaty mess. Hoping to pick up the running again once it cools down a few degrees. Be as well as the enthusiasm for cycling is sadly lacking at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2021)

Good morning everyone. 'Tis dull, grey but warmish. Happy with this. We have returned from three excellent days in the Derbyshire High Peak. I've visited many times but never for several days. A very beautiful and peaceful area.

Hills? My word they have hills. Riding over Snake Pass to reach the High Peak would be easy. I saw a lot of cyclists, I can only say chapeau, there is no flat, straight up for 2-3 miles, and down again - oh look there's a town, let's put a road over the hill to get to it. I am truly impressed by anyone who can ride there regularly. 👏👏👏 When I get an e-bikes 🤔

So today. Well lots of bits and pieces this morning. The mighty Rovers play Luton in an exciting mid-table clash! Then it's tennis. Mrs P is a huge tennis fan and very excited. I have a passing interest but do enjoy watching this lovely young woman, articulate, intelligent, enthusiastic, play such attacking and exciting tennis. I fear this is the only year we will see her play with such abandon as in 2022 the weight of expectation and professionalism will be heavy. "Can Emma be a Wimbledon queen" starts tomorrow morning.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> PS. Think it's just a joke and not true...........hopefully!


Hopefully????


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I fear this is the only year we will see her play with such abandon as in 2022 the weight of expectation and professionalism will be heavy. "Can Emma be a Wimbledon queen" starts tomorrow morning.


I believe it is live on Amazon Prime. I will probably watch it.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I believe it is live on Amazon Prime. I will probably watch it.


It is and do watch. Even if you're not a tennis fan it's a joy to watch someone play with such fearless abandon. It can only happen now, once professionalism kicks in things change.


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Note to self, don't visit Dirk in the autumn. 😯


The only spiders I'm wary of are False Widows. We're overrun with the blighters around our garden and exterior of the bungalow.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It is and do watch. Even if you're not a tennis fan it's a joy to watch someone play with such fearless abandon. It can only happen now, once professionalism kicks in things change.


It's brilliant to see the youngsters at the outset of their sporting careers. There's a girl along the road from me..........not sure which sport she is involved in, but she shows real commitment to training for whatever it is. Often see her in her garden or the local park doing drills. I noticed her getting picked up by car this morning wearing sports gear so probably off to compete at whatever it is she does. Can't help feeling a bit jealous and wishing I could turn the clock back  Typically, I wasn't that interested when I was younger, and regretting it now.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2021)

I've been a bit bothered with dry eyes lately so order a few bottles of eye drops from a firm called Vision Direct. Package just dropped through the letter box and included a bag of Haribo.


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  A very spidery thread this morning! I never used to be bothered with spiders until i moved into my cabin....Its a holiday style wood job and every crack/vent/hole is an invitation for an arachnid knees up. Now if someone dared me to hold a tarantula i couldnt care less but turning around in the bathroom and theres a *****great spider on the wall makes me jump! Anyhow i filled every gap and this year ive kept the majority of the ****** out....i love wild life but not appearing on my coffee table. Murphy my last dog used to eat them... 
Ive been trawling ebay looking for mudguards and a rack for my new ride...it gave me a head ache think i'll post for advice in the newbie section!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  A very spidery thread this morning! I never used to be bothered with spiders until i moved into my cabin....Its a holiday style wood job and every crack/vent/hole is an invitation for an arachnid knees up. Now if someone dared me to hold a tarantula i couldnt care less but turning around in the bathroom and theres a *****great spider on the wall makes me jump! Anyhow i filled every gap and this year ive kept the majority of the ****** out....i love wild life but not appearing on my coffee table. Murphy my last dog used to eat them...
> Ive been trawling ebay looking for mudguards and a rack for my new ride...it gave me a head ache think i'll post for advice in the newbie section!
> View attachment 608640


You can't beat the SKS chromoplastics if they fit. Think they should. Pain in the arse to fit.........mainly as the stays are hard to cut, but once fitted they are solid and reliable.


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You can't beat the SKS chromoplastics if they fit. Think they should. Pain in the arse to fit.........mainly as the stays are hard to cut, but once fitted they are solid and reliable.


Thanks Mo I did wonder at first if you were describing an anti spider device...dohh! Think i need another coffee, i havent woken up yet!
I will check them out


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2021)

@Chief Broom I do like the look of your cabin. Very snug. If you don't mind me asking where is this or have I missed?

Quite understand if you don't want to say.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Chief Broom I do like the look of your cabin. Very snug. If you don't mind me asking where is this or have I missed?
> 
> Quite understand if you don't want to say.


Brora I believe.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2021)

Oh yes @Chief Broom I can thoroughly recommend Kinesis Fend Off. There are several styles, I have the "wide" one. Aluminum, rigid, full length with a flap. They keep me and the bike dry and clean even in the depths of winter plus they don't rattle!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2021)

Back for a few moments. I'm pleased with myself. My cycling and general exercise mojo has been missing. As a good friend often says it's not that I've fallen off the wagon the friggin' wagon has disappeared over the hill!!!

Good stretches this morning and I'm looking forward to tomorrow's ride. Last week I had to 'fess up to a great friend who is also my PT. She put me back on it......after a gentle bollocking. She is a PT but I only go every couple of months for a chat and review of what I do.

Anyway onwards and upwards.


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Chief Broom I do like the look of your cabin. Very snug. If you don't mind me asking where is this or have I missed?
> 
> Quite understand if you don't want to say.


Hi Paul its at Dalchalm in Brora, im beside the golf course and with my bins i can see gannets diving as the sea is only a few hundred yards away ! Rent is only £350 a month so good value. Long term accomodation is getting harder to find and i dont know of any similar to mine in the area but i expect there is.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2021)

Bloody hell...........heard a funny noise which sounded like someone trying the door or the letterbox. Opened the door to find the biggest bird poo I have ever seen splattered down the door......must have been an Albatross I think!  Several bits of loo roll to get the worst off then a quick wash down.


----------



## GM (11 Sep 2021)

Morning all...Dull and grey here the morning, hopefully it'll brighten up later to tidy the garden up a bit.




Mo1959 said:


> I've been a bit bothered with dry eyes lately so order a few bottles of eye drops from a firm called Vision Direct. Package just dropped through the letter box and included a bag of Haribo.



Mo, I get that and the optician recommended this for me, seems to do the job...


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi Paul its at Dalchalm in Brora, im beside the golf course and with my bins i can see gannets diving as the sea is only a few hundred yards away ! Rent is only £350 a month so good value. Long term accomodation is getting harder to find and i dont know of any similar to mine in the area but i expect there is.


Properties to rent are getting harder and harder to find. In my are there are none to rent at all.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Sep 2021)

I've been shopping by trike


----------



## numbnuts (11 Sep 2021)

It's gone all dark here 
The out now


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> If you worked in a car factory you definitely didn't have a sheltered life. 😁



Lol I worked for Peugeot at Ryton in the body in white for 20 years than transferred to Peugeot’s part division at tile hill when Ryton closed and spent another 12 years there . 
Some of the guys at the Parts division thought they were big and clever , they wouldn’t have lasted 10 mins at Ryton 😂😂


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2021)

Bought a replacement lawnmower off Facebook for £50. Local guy renovates them.
Got this one, should do the job for a few years. Around £170 - £220 new.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Sep 2021)

I haven't got a lawnmower  come to think about it I haven't got a spade or a fork either


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Sep 2021)

Afternoon all . Made it home to Coventry and the sun is out so all is well with the world.

Also managed 3 days with the in laws , with out being told I know nothing . Which counts as a win in my book 😂😂😂
Even Mrs exlaser finds them hard going at times these days 😀😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got a lawnmower  come to think about it I haven't got a spade or a fork either



Lucky you 😀 Because not having these things means you cannot have a garden.

I HATE gardening 😂😂


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Lucky you 😀 Because not having these things means you cannot have a garden.
> 
> I HATE gardening 😂😂


I used to hate gardening but Covid lockdown changed all that.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Lucky you 😀 Because not having these things means you cannot have a garden.
> 
> I HATE gardening 😂😂



I have a lovely garden.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I believe it is live on Amazon Prime. I will probably watch it.


They're allowing Channel 4 to show it.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hopefully????


And you'll never have one go near your head whilst asleep either, they think.
https://www.thatsnonsense.com/do-male-spiders-mistake-eyelashes-for-female-spiders-fact-check/


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Lol I worked for Peugeot at Ryton in the body in white for 20 years than transferred to Peugeot’s part division at tile hill when Ryton closed and spent another 12 years there .
> Some of the guys at the Parts division thought they were big and clever , they wouldn’t have lasted 10 mins at Ryton 😂😂



I was at the GEC for 15 years, started at Helen St but spent most of my time in the stores at Stoke, eventually I got made redundant.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Almost at York now. The weather has gradually improved as I got further east. Thick black clouds and spitting drizzle when I left, light cloud over here.
> 
> Should be a good day out.


Light cloud here, slight breeze and dry.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2021)

Cleaned my car, and while out in my muscle vest a couple walked past with 2 Labs, a big old 12 year old yellow boy and a young fox red female. I got lots of labrador hugs and fuss, and a few kisses from the red fox, so that made my morning.

This afternoon I've spent an aged cleaning up some folding metal garden chairs and repainting them and they look rather spifring now.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2021)

Blimey, busy day tomorrow.

Mrs D has just reminded my that the new tv is coming tomorrow, somIve got to faff about wall mounting a 65" Samsung gogglebox.

And the garden needs doing tomorrow. I hate cutting the grass, so fervently hope winter weather sets in early this year.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> I used to have gardening but Covid lockdown changed all that.



Covid boredom resulted in this:


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2021)

Interesting day (not).
Mr fatigue visited again......not had that for a while.
Do you ever get that feeling when your energy just drains away?
Been back to bed 3 times and slept solid. Just crawled out again.
Ah well, tomorrow is another day so onwards and upwards .


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2021)

Phew... 168 singlespeed kms (104 miles) completed. Some wind assistance on way to bridge, windy slog back to York. My train is halfway back to Leeds now. 

Tired but satisfied.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2021)

Going to watch the tennis now.

I’ve just finished 3 episodes of the BBC2 series North Waters. Very dark and moody and wasn’t sure about it at first, but I will keep going and see what happens.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2021)

Right then, tennis time. The nation awaits.........😄😄


----------



## Paulus (11 Sep 2021)

I'm not really a tennis fan, but I'm going to watch the final, hoping our girl does well.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Phew... 168 singlespeed kms (104 miles) completed. Some wind assistance on way to bridge, windy slog back to York. My train is halfway back to Leeds now.
> 
> Tired but satisfied.


Hopefully the train you were on from Leeds stayed intact.


----------



## Paulus (11 Sep 2021)

I've just applied for track cycling tickets in the ballot for next years Commonwealth games.
All the games are in and around Birmingham and the West Midlands , but the track cycling is at the Lea Valley velodrome in London. 
Should I get all the tickets I have applied for it going to cost me nearly £600.
If the london Olympics are my benchmark, I didn't get anything.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> I've just applied for track cycling tickets in the ballot for next years Commonwealth games.
> All the games are in and around Birmingham and the West Midlands , but the track cycling is at the Lea Valley velodrome in London.
> Should I get all the tickets I have applied for it going to cost me nearly £600.
> If the london Olympics are my benchmark, I didn't get anything.


You don't try, you'd never know.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Sep 2021)

Currently watching the tennis

apparently it is compulsory!!

It was the Granddaughter's birthday party - 9 year's old and they ordered a surprise hot tub for her and her friends

so her Dad brought the 5 year old brother and 10 months old round here to keep them out of the way
(i.e. his partner sent him round here to keep all 3 of them out of the way!!!!!)

baby got lots of attention
5 year old was grumpy at first then became his normal cute huggy self once playgrounds were mentioned - so his Dad and I took him to Spike Island and he spent ages on the slides and zip line
Weirdly he refused to go through the forest to look for sticks (ASD - he has his little ways!)
in the meantime Gran had had an hour with the baby on her own and claims she didn;t feed him anything his Dad to not approve of
(I am pretending to believe her!!!)


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2021)

Well done Emma. I can go to bed now.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2021)

So, fairy tales can come true, well done EMMA RADUCANU.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done Emma. I can go to bed now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, an enjoyable day yesterday watching the ToB in Midlothian. Parked at Vogrie House, built for the Dewar whisky tycoons but now a council owned country park. Walked over to the grand ruins of Crichton Castle then double backed east to the presumably eponymous hamlet of Dewartown and on to the climb of Edgehead to see the race with 20k to go. There was quite a gathering there, it was fun feeling the anticipation build then watching the riders and the convoy pass through. A short walk back to Vogrie and then an evening watching the full stage recorded on telly, the whole stage took place within a 50 mile radius of Edinburgh so we knew almost every road, every rise and every fall. A cracking finish in Holyrood Park, by which time it was time for bed. Only knew about the tennis this morning


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2021)

Good morning people, family round this morning, our lad is coming down from Warrington for a few days, He'll hop on the train after he finishes work and text me when his train leaves Birmingham and I'll nip down the station and pick him up.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2021)




----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2021)

Morning. Dull, overcast again. Vera and Vigil are on tonight. Wooooohooo.

Talking of gardens, does anyone want mine? Only nearly 6 acres. 

I see Shaun is giving the NACA one more chance. Only open to members and you need to sign Into it to access it. He sounds a tad fed up of the whole thing. I will not be signing up for it. Nope. No way thank you.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, an enjoyable day yesterday watching the ToB in Midlothian. Parked at Vogrie House, built for the Dewar whisky tycoons but now a council owned country park. Walked over to the grand ruins of Crichton Castle then double backed east to the presumably eponymous hamlet of Dewartown and on to the climb of Edgehead to see the race with 20k to go. There was quite a gathering there, it was fun feeling the anticipation build then watching the riders and the convoy pass through. A short walk back to Vogrie and then an evening watching the full stage recorded on telly, the whole stage took place within a 50 mile radius of Edinburgh so we knew almost every road, every rise and every fall. A cracking finish in Holyrood Park, by which time it was time for bed. Only knew about the tennis this morning


I was checking up on daughter in Edinburgh via the Garmin Connect app and wondered why she and her partner had walked to St Margarets Loch. Took a while for the penny to drop. I see they walked home after the cycling via Bellfield Brewery taproom and the Porty Tap 🍺
I did Vogrie parkrun a few years ago, wonderful course in great surroundings.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2021)

Oops. Vera isn't on tonight


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was checking up on daughter in Edinburgh via the Garmin Connect app and wondered why she and her partner had walked to St Margarets Loch. Took a while for the penny to drop. I see they walked home after the cycling via Bellfield Brewery taproom and the Porty Tap 🍺
> I did Vogrie parkrun a few years ago, wonderful course in great surroundings.


The parkrun was just finishing as we were setting off in fact. 
Not sure if our more local one at Heriot-Watt has been able to resume just yet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The parkrun was just finishing as we were setting off in fact.
> Not sure if our more local one at Heriot-Watt has been able to resume just yet.


When future son in law was driving us to Vogrie parkrun I was thinking “ we’re cutting it a bit fine “ I didn’t realise that parkruns in Scotland started at 9:30 instead of 9:00 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, family round this morning, our lad is coming down from Warrington for a few days, He'll hop on the train after he finishes work and text me when his train leaves Birmingham and I'll nip down the station and pick him up.


Hope he is bringing you some Currals pies.....they are rather nice


----------



## Paulus (12 Sep 2021)

Good morning all. 
Many congratulations to Emma Raducanu on a very good win.
Now we are home there is several loads of washing to do plus other domestics 
The grass needs cutting and then Sainsburys are delivering some food for us at lunchtime. 
Our Daughter is popping around later for a cup or two of tea, a coffee cake being part of the shopping order.
Dog walking soon via the fields and the cafè for breakfast. 
I'm worn out already thinking about today's itinerary.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## pawl (12 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Dull, overcast again. Vera and Vigil are on tonight. Wooooohooo.
> 
> Talking of gardens, does anyone want mine? Only nearly 6 acres.
> 
> ...





According to the T V .guide ITV it’s the start of Endeavour.Seems odd if Vera has been dumper after one episode


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2021)

Right....I am up and (almost) awake.
As I bored you with I slept most of yesterday so unfortunately missed the tennis.
That girl IMO is very pretty/beautiful, seems very pleasant, just 18 years old AND EARNED A COOL £1.8M from that win.
If I was 5 years younger .


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2021)

And today's weather is


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> According to the T V .guide ITV it’s the start of Endeavour.Seems odd if Vera has been dumper after one episode




Yep. I was convinced Vera was on. Clearly isn't


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Right....I am up and (almost) awake.
> As I bored you with I slept most of yesterday so unfortunately missed the tennis.
> That girl IMO is very pretty/beautiful, seems very pleasant, just 18 years old AND EARNED A COOL £1.8M from that win.
> If I was 5 years younger .


You'd still be bloody old


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hope he is bringing you some Currals pies.....they are rather nice



Theres been no mention of pies, it looks like I'll have to quiz him on the matter.


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Sunny here at the moment.
Got to nip down to Tesco first thing to return some Winalot dog food we bought yesterday. Two of the sachets were split and it'd gone rancid. Doggie not happy. 
Off for walk on Broadsands, then a stroll down to the Black Horse for Sunday lunch later.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2021)

Morning. It is dull and quite cool here this morning. My back started niggling yesterday and was still bothering me this morning.......not sure what I did to it. Anyway still got myself out for 25 miles and it strangely felt better on the bike, until I got off again. Lol. Probably just a little tweaked muscle. Glad I got out for a bit before the legs forget how to go round and round 

I will watch Endeavour tonight then catch up on Vigil tomorrow probably. 

Porridge and cuppa now.


----------



## gavroche (12 Sep 2021)

Bonjour. Dull and overcast here this morning. I will be on my own, dog sitting, most of the day as my wife is going to Blackpool with our daughter to see grand children. It is only two hour's drive away. Our daughter has two dogs and one of them is Molly's mum.
Molly tolerates other dogs visiting for a bit and then she keeps away from them as if she is saying: " You have been here long enough so it is time for you to go home now."
Have a good day every one.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was checking up on daughter in Edinburgh via the Garmin Connect app


I am finding Garmin Connect has improved a fair bit over the last year or so. Lots of interesting stats re your health and performance now which I enjoy. Even wondering about ditching Strava to be honest.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> Molly tolerates other dogs visiting for a bit and then she keeps away from them as if she is saying: " You have been here long enough now so it is time for you to go home now."


I know how she feels........I'm like that with people!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Sep 2021)

Mrs F and me on the GCN footage of yesterday, on left.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2021)

I've stuck iplayer on in the background to keep an eye on the Great North Run. I see Eilish McColgan is looking ok so far.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2021)

I've got a cake in the oven


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a cake in the oven


Details ?????


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Details ?????


 


mix up ingredient

cut out grease proof paper to line tin

pour said ingredient in tin

place in oven gas mark 3 to 4

make coffee while said cake cooks


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2021)

Some time later

6. take out when cooked
7.place on cooling rack
8. have another coffee
9.when cool remove from said tin
10. remove grease proof paper
11. cut in half – Why, .....because it's Arthur Cake
12. put jam on one half
13. place one half on top of the other – No the other way silly
14. sprinkle icing sugar on top
15 enjoy


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2021)

Full house this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> mix up ingredient
> 
> cut out grease proof paper to line tin
> 
> ...


Yea but......
Chocolate ?
Jam sponge ??
Gateaux ?
EDIT
Just read your later comment


----------



## Paulus (12 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a cake in the oven


Better than a bun


----------



## Chief Broom (12 Sep 2021)

Afternoon folks  Just returned from my ride which was enjoyable apart from a couple of things which marred it. A head wind out and a tail wind back which i prefer than the other way about. Went past some vile tourist of the parasitic variety ie fat ****** who looked like they couldnt waddle to Mcdonalds relieving themselves behind a wall,,
,Anyhow rode on and stopped for a break and the midges came out in force  couldn't hang about so headed back to the sea and it tipped down....never mind i donned my super dooper rain resistant jacket which at least keeps the chill out. Rode back along the A9 and a scruffy looking car put on its wiper wash as it came alongside me....considering it was raining it was intended for me....some people... Midges/rain dont get to me but people....****ards!


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2021)

Child's portion Sunday lunch at the Black Horse - £4.95


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know how she feels........I'm like that with people!


Me Too!


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Me Too!


#metoo


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2021)

Talking of cowboy/western films (as we were)....i watched High Noon yesterday.
Years since I last watched it and it was imo just as good.
Some great actors.......never realised Lee Van Cleef was one of the baddies.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 608796
> 
> Child's portion Sunday bunch at the Black Horse - £4.95


Geez.......what size are the kids round there?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2021)

Hello 

Back from my ride about an hour ago. Found it quite inspiring. I've been struggling with my form for months. Every time I go on an official club ride I come back feeling better and motivated. We knocked out 18.6 avg over 60 miles today. Very happy. Got home with 17.9 and 72 miles.

Lamb steaks for tea and apparently I'm cooking.........this presumes I can still walk at 6.00pm. 😄


----------



## ColinJ (12 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Geez.......what size are the kids round there?


They used to be small, but then they started eating pub lunches (or banquets, as the rest of us call them!)...


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello
> 
> Back from my ride about an hour ago. Found it quite inspiring. I've been struggling with my form for months. Every time I go on an official club ride I come back feeling better and motivated. We knocked out 18.6 avg over 60 miles today. Very happy. Got home with 17.9 and 72 miles.
> 
> Lamb steaks for tea and apparently I'm cooking.........this presumes I can still walk at 6.00pm. 😄


In my humble opinion...... assuming you mean MPH as against KPH that is some going.
My av over 35 miles was only ever 13 mph.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> In my humble opinion...... assuming you mean MPH as against KPH that is some going.
> My av over 35 miles was only ever 13 mph.


I'm sure that he _does _mean miles. It would be odd to measure distances in miles, but speeds in kms per hour! (Plus, Paul is pretty fit and 18.6 kph would be a very easy 11.5 mph which he wouldn't feel particularly pleased about!)

I used to do the Manchester 100 (imperial century) in Cheshire solo at an average of about 16.5 mph.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2021)

My average is 15.5 mph as long as the battery lasts


----------



## ColinJ (12 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My average is 15.5 mph as long as the battery lasts


Note to those who didn't know: In the UK 15.5 mph is the speed at which e-bike motors have to stop giving assistance!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Sep 2021)

Great finish at the ToB today, but Ned and Adam seriously deficient in their knowledge of where they were. Not once did they acknowledge that they were in Royal Deeside and that Balmoral was just down the road. Not even when they passed through Ballater, famous for all its royal connections. And when they passed over the Dee, Ned observed that ‘presumably’ it had salmon fishing


----------



## pawl (12 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> According to the T V .guide ITV it’s the start of Endeavour.Seems odd if Vera has been dumper after one episode




Checked Vera which I had recorded last Sunday it was two hourly episodes


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2021)

Well, after much swearing and hitting things with a hammer my new 66" Samsung telly is on the wall.

Was never really impressed with the UHD and upscaling on my old 50 inch Toshiba, but thismreally is something else. Even Mrs D is impressed.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Well, after much swearing and hitting things with a hammer my new 66" Samsung telly is on the wall.
> 
> Was never really impressed with the UHD and upscaling on my old 50 inch Toshiba, but thismreally is something else. Even Mrs D is impressed.



I am sure watching the rubbish programs and repeats in superb high definition will make them much more enjoyable


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Well, after much swearing and hitting things with a hammer my new 66" Samsung telly is on the wall.
> 
> Was never really impressed with the UHD and upscaling on my old 50 inch Toshiba, but thismreally is something else. Even Mrs D is impressed.


QLED? That’s what I’ve got in the living room.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I am sure watching the rubbish programs and repeats in superb high definition will make them much more enjoyable


Do you only watch what is broadcast on the main channels between 7pm and 11pm or something? 

I'm quite fussy about what I watch but struggle to keep it down below about 2 hours a night.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I am sure watching the rubbish programs and repeats in superb high definition will make them much more enjoyable


It’s picking up a bit just now with new series thank goodness.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Do you only watch what is broadcast on the main channels between 7pm and 11pm or something?
> 
> I'm quite fussy about what I watch but struggle to keep it down below about 2 hours a night.



It was a joke. I am not much of a TV watcher, that is mrs @BoldonLad ’s forte.


----------



## GM (12 Sep 2021)

We'll be watching Vigil as well later. A few weeks ago we saw Suranne Jones in our local park walking her dog, needless to say Alan🐶 had a good sniff. She seemed very pleasant and chatty.


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> QLED? That’s what I’ve got in the living room.


No, it's definitely a tv.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Well, after much swearing and hitting things with a hammer my new 66" Samsung telly is on the wall.
> 
> Was never really impressed with the UHD and upscaling on my old 50 inch Toshiba, but thismreally is something else. Even Mrs D is impressed.


 66" telly  if I stood on my step ladders I should be able to see is from my place


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 66" telly  if I stood on my step ladders I should be able to see is from my place



Size isn’t everything, so they say


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> In my humble opinion...... assuming you mean MPH as against KPH that is some going.
> My av over 35 miles was only ever 13 mph.


Thank you Dave. Appreciated. Yes, it is mph. I think it's pretty good for a 67 year old. Thing is I've struggled with motivation for months plus I've gained 3kg. I know it doesn't sound much but I'm a climber and weight makes a big difference. 2020 I was in the form of my life and setting great PBs, often top five, sometimes first, in my age group on some big hills including top 💯 climbs. This year I'm struggling to get close to some of those times.

Don't mean to blow my own trumpet it's simply what I was doing. Anyway I'm back on it now. I understand where I've gone wrong and I'm going to put it right!! 👍


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thank you Dave. Appreciated. Yes, it is mph. I think it's pretty good for a 67 year old. Thing is I've struggled with motivation for months plus I've gained 3kg. I know it doesn't sound much but I'm a climber and weight makes a big difference. 2020 I was in the form of my life and setting great PBs, often top five, sometimes first, in my age group on some big hills including top 💯 climbs. This year I'm struggling to get close to some of those times.
> 
> Don't mean to blow my own trumpet it's simply what I was doing. Anyway I'm back on it now.* I understand where I've gone wrong and I'm going to put it right!! *👍


Hidden derestricted motor!


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 66" telly  if I stood on my step ladders I should be able to see is from my place


I lied, it's only 65". It's this one...

https://www.samsung.com/uk/tvs/uhd-4k-tv/au8000-65-inch-crystal-uhd-smart-tv-ue65au8000kxxu/

Would have gone bigger, but with everything else currently in place that was the biggest that would fit on that wall, and I wasn't about tomstart moving sheet about and filling holes and stuff for the sake of a tv.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I lied, it's only 65". It's this one...
> 
> https://www.samsung.com/uk/tvs/uhd-4k-tv/au8000-65-inch-crystal-uhd-smart-tv-ue65au8000kxxu/
> 
> Would have gone bigger, but with everything else currently in place that was the biggest that would fit on that wall, and I wasn't about tomstart moving sheet about and filling holes and stuff for the sake of a tv.


What difference does one little inch make.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> What difference does one little inch make.


On a TV... not much.

On some other things, that depends! 



PaulSB said:


> Thank you Dave. Appreciated. Yes, it is mph. I think it's pretty good for a 67 year old.


I would be _very _happy with that! 



PaulSB said:


> Thing is I've struggled with motivation for months...


I understand that... I was struggling even _before _the pandemic, but that _really _knocked me back!



PaulSB said:


> ... plus I've gained 3kg. I know it doesn't sound much but I'm a climber and weight makes a big difference.


Ha ha - a few months ago I had gone up to about _11_ kg over the weight I want to be. I'm _NOT _a climber, and that made me even less of one! (I've lost 3 of the 11 kilos now and am aiming to lose the other 8 by next spring so I can enjoy the hills next year, rather than struggling up them.)

I hope to get back to a pretty _reasonable _level of fitness again, but I don't think that it is possible for me to get better than that due to the permanent damage done to me by illness. When I get to '_reasonable_' though, then I'll go on to see if I _can _improve on that.


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2021)

Since I've been feeling better Ive been lifting heavy again, very heavy, and as of this morning I'm 119.7kg. 3 here or there would bother me not.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Since I've been feeling better Ive been lifting heavy again, very heavy, and as of this morning I'm 119.7kg. 3 here or there would bother me not.


You'd be working the other way round... I bet if you went on holiday and came back to discover that you'd _lost _3 kg of hard-earned _muscle_, you wouldn't be happy about it!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2021)

@Dave7 sad news for Harvey Elliott. 🤞


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You'd be working the other way round... I bet if you went on holiday and came back to discover that you'd _lost _3 kg of hard-earned _muscle_, you wouldn't be happy about it!


True, i'd be crying Cliff Richard spotting a BBC helicopter.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> True, i'd be crying Cliff Richard spotting a BBC helicopter.


Note the last three digits in your post!


----------



## Drago (12 Sep 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Since I've been feeling better Ive been lifting heavy again, very heavy, and as of this morning I'm 119.7kg. 3 here or there would bother me not.


good to hear that you are 'lifting heavy' again

no idea why anyone would do that - but it is something that makes you yourself - and after all that has happened I is great that you are getting back to what you call normal


personally I call "lifting heavy" getting my ebike up some steps!
although this year I have been a bit ?down? and avoided the steps route and some steep hills

I must try to get back to some steep stuff (on an ebike - to be fair) - at teh end of the day I feel better - just not at the time!!!!


Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> good to hear that you are 'lifting heavy' again
> 
> no idea why anyone would do that - but it is something that makes you yourself - and after all that has happened I is great that you are getting back to what you call normal
> 
> ...


How about early mornings?


----------



## 12boy (12 Sep 2021)

I am porking out at 70kg but I am only 3 ft tall. Actually around 5'8". 
Had a bitchin ride today, took my old Holdsworth with the 5 sprockets and a 48 tooth chainring. Almost no smoke, gentle zephyrs, and the sky was very blue. It was the church of the 5 speed bicycle. Actually, sometimes a ride is almost a religious experience. Not the hellfire and damnation kind (There is no butter in hell) but more like a comforting sense of hope and the possibility our loved ones will be ok. Wyoming, in the crisp nights and warm golden days of fall is hard to beat.
Glad go hear you are pumping big iron again, Drago. Gotta get your bliss.
Be well and safe.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

12boy said:


> I am porking out at 70kg but I am only 3 ft tall. Actually around 5'8".
> Had a bitchin ride today, took my old Holdsworth with the 5 sprockets and a 48 tooth chainring. Almost no smoke, gentle zephyrs, and the sky was very blue. It was the church of the 5 speed bicycle. Actually, sometimes a ride is almost a religious experience. Not the hellfire and damnation kind *(There is no butter in hell)* but more like a comforting sense of hope and the possibility our loved ones will be ok. Wyoming, in the crisp nights and warm golden days of fall is hard to beat.
> Glad go hear you are pumping big iron again, Drago. Gotta get your bliss.
> Be well and safe.


What do they use on their toast?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> How about early mornings?


Since I retired they have ceased to exist


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Since I retired they have ceased to exist


You could go out as ColinJ is going to bed and be coming back as Mo1959 is headed out!

"Maintain the circle" as it were.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You could go out as ColinJ is going to bed and be coming back as Mo1959 is headed out!
> 
> "Maintain the circle" as it were.


I thought that _you _were there 'filling the gaps'? 

Anyway, that's enough from me for one evening. I have TV to watch, then puzzles to squeeze in before lights out!


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *I thought that you were there 'filling the gaps'?*
> 
> Anyway, that's enough from me for one evening. I have TV to watch, then puzzles to squeeze in before lights out!


He was saying he didn't want to do a ride at the days end, I suggested early morning instead.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You could go out as ColinJ is going to bed and be coming back as Mo1959 is headed out!
> 
> "Maintain the circle" as it were.


I’m actually lying a bit longer these days, although it was 5.15 this morning. Still dark and quite cool. I’ll head out for a wander soon.


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

New tyres on the car day today.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Since I retired they have ceased to exist


Oh, I wish.......


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh, I wish.......



And me.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2021)

Good day. Still gloomy outside but I think we are in for grey, dry and mild.

This week is my rest week leading up to the Fred Whitton on Sunday. I'll be having one 30 mile gravel ride and that's it.

Recently Mrs P "requested" a deadline for when I would renew the grouting (?) between the patio flags and also paint the rear ground floor windows. I "volunteered" to complete the tasks this week. 

More importantly I need to order new tyres for the Kinesis as I've been talked in to entering a gravel sportive on October 3rd. Have to confess the guys didn't try hard.

First I need to do the ironing.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2021)

good morning folks, carers were on the doorstep when I came down stairs to unlock at six this morning, our lad is here arrived at three yesterday afternoon, goes back tomorrow night.


----------



## Paulus (13 Sep 2021)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
A bit of a grey start to the day here in Hertfordshire. 
After the usual dog walk, I'll be heading out on the bike for a while. 
I seem to of been bitten quite a few times by some kind of small bitey thing. I was sitting in the garden last evening and whatever it was got me.🦟
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> What difference does one little inch make.


Quite a lot according to my wife,


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2021)

Cooeee. It's raining here and will be all day.

On it thing I have to do today is to get Mr WD meds from the quacks.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> good morning folks, carers were on the doorstep when I came down stairs to unlock at six this morning, our lad is here arrived at three yesterday afternoon, goes back tomorrow night.


Did you ask him about Curral's pies ?


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Quite a lot according to my wife,


An extra inch on width is a big deal, but an inch on length will hardly be noticeable compared to the other 17.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Did you ask him about Curral's pies ?



Not yet.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> How about early mornings?





ebikeerwidnes said:


> Since I retired they have ceased to exist


They didn’t exist when I was working, permanent late shifts for nearly 30 years . It did mean getting home at 2 am sometimes. Up early this morning. New dishwasher day , delivery between 7 and 11 .


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2021)

Hello good people.
Forecast WAS dry all day......its peeing down.
Another hospital visit** for me this morning. Think I mentioned, I lost my hearing aid some weeks ago.........I don't need it all the time so it was in my pocket. I think I know roughly where I lost it and been back to search the pavements (and ask local shops if its been handed in).
So.......I bit the bullet and pay for a replacement today.
**have to be early as, if there are no parking spots I will have a long walk in the rain.


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Dull day in prospect here.
Filming of Aquaman 2 continues over the road.
Grey Grockles are trickling in now the schools have gone back.
We're off to Cornwall on Thursday, for two weeks in the van. Forecast is looking good.


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2021)

I still get up at 0600hrs, at least during term time, to make Mrs D's lunch and fill her travel mug with coffee. She did that for me for long enough, so its only right that I return the favour.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, quite nice here just now, sunshine, blue sky, broken cloud.
Nothing planned for today, perhaps another jog/walk this morning.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2021)

I bet they had fun shooting this.


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  Im finding theres a lot of positive benefits from this cycling lark! it can be quite isolating living in the Highlands but tootling around i find i stop to chat to people quite a lot and i think im getting known now as the old git on the bike [who writes poems]!  My waistline has shrunk a inch or two and trousers arent a squeeze anymore. Really looking forward to my new wheels as its going to be considerably lighter and will aid my ever expanding range.


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2021)

Right, a quick half hour bass practice then off out to get me tyres done.


----------



## gavroche (13 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Right, a quick half hour bass practice then off out to get me tyres done.


Whether you do a quick, fast or normal half and hour, it is still 30 minutes.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2021)

Back from a decent walk. Nice and cool for walking.

Some Peacocks wandering up the wood, including a white one. Poor pic as I zoomed in with the phone.


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> Whether you do a quick, fast or normal half and hour, it is still 30 minutes.


Aye, but I play very quickly to fit more in.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Sep 2021)

I've been to the bank, that was the highlight of the day, it's all down hill from now on 
Oh it's cloudy and only 18c.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been to the bank, that was the highlight of the day, it's all down hill from now on
> Oh it's cloudy and only 18c.


Think yourself lucky.....it's 13C here.  Suits me though as I am more comfortable when it's a bit cooler.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Right, a quick half hour bass practice then off out to get me tyres done.


Can't imagine they will be cheap on that vehicle.
I had a C70 for 2 years. Only had it 3 weeks when I got a nail in the side wall.
Bear in mind this was early 90s......230 SMACKERS .


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been to the bank, that was the highlight of the day, it's all down hill from now on
> Oh it's cloudy and only 18c.





gavroche said:


> Whether you do a quick, fast or normal half and hour, it is still 30 minutes.


It might be a VERY slow one for the neighbours


----------



## GM (13 Sep 2021)

Good afternoon all... I got a nice little surprise in the post this morning. A letter from HMRC saying I've got a tax rebate, haven't a clue how that worked out, it's only a small one but enough for a decent Laithwaites delivery of reds 🍷


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Sep 2021)

Quick description of the weather using parameters that are appropriate to this forum

Over the summer I rode in a cotton t-shirt and cotton shorts (i'm banned from Lycra by my wife for 'reasons')

If I was riding on roads I would wear a hi vis vest that was very loose and not done up

Last week I started riding with my proper jacket - but open and with the sleeves rolled up

Today I had to stop after 1 mile and zip up my jacket and put some gloves on

As the man said
"Winter is Coming"


----------



## numbnuts (13 Sep 2021)

Just found out that "Colin Pitchfork" double child murderer in now living just 3 miles away from me


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just found out that "Colin Pitchfork" double child murderer in now living just 3 miles away from me




Wow. Wonder how long he will last


----------



## gavroche (13 Sep 2021)

Good afternoon. Been to let the dogs out at my stepson's house as they are both working. Been to the bank, had my lunch , had a video call to one of my brothers in France and now about to dig out a bush that my wife wants to be moved to another place in the back garden. Then I have been told to put a shelf over the radiator in the hall and that will be all for the day, apart from walking Molly again tonight of course.
My Trek is booked for its first free service on the 21st this month too. 
Life in retirement can be so different from day to day.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Sep 2021)

GM said:


> Good afternoon all... I got a nice little surprise in the post this morning. A letter from HMRC saying I've got a tax rebate, haven't a clue how that worked out, it's only a small one but enough for a decent Laithwaites delivery of reds 🍷


Makes a change from those phone calls from “HMRC” .


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just found out that "Colin Pitchfork" double child murderer in now living just 3 miles away from me


I think you'll be safer than he is.


----------



## 12boy (13 Sep 2021)

Classic 33, we puts Marmite on toast. And plum preserves, but not at the same time.
The hell thing is a line from Cold Comfort Farm.
It actually rained some last night with maybe more today. Windier than the hubs of hell, too.
Made a bunch of food yesterday...browned 2 lbs ground turkey for an eggplant dish, maybe today, grilled some boneless and skinned chicken thighs for a meaty munch when I want one, and a London Broil and veg...okra, Shishido peppers and zucchini.
That was served with some pretty good mushroom ravioli. Lots of the beef left over which, although chewy, will work for sandwiches or salad when sliced fine across the grain. This morning it will be quinoa/oatmeal with high protein yoghurt.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just found out that "Colin Pitchfork" double child murderer in now living just 3 miles away from me


Be careful.
It may be a rumour but according to reports he was also known to target elderly naked men


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Sep 2021)

Oh - and today's entry into the attempted suicide by bike competition

I was coming across the old Runcorn-Widnes bridge using the cycle lane - which becomes a shared path after the actual bridge
anyway - on the downhill bit I was moving at about 23 mph and I noticed a car stopping about 100m ahead 
door opened but nothing else
then a young woman got out and just shut the door and walked across the cycle path

without looking in either direction in any way whatsoever

luckily I had already put the car's occupants into the 'potential idiots' category and slowed down a bit - and was ready to brake properly

I managed to slow down enough by slamming the brakes on and then swerved around her

she did say 'Sorry' but i a tone of voice that didn't imply any admission of fault


----------



## rustybolts (13 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Well, after much swearing and hitting things with a hammer my new 66" Samsung telly is on the wall.
> 
> Was never really impressed with the UHD and upscaling on my old 50 inch Toshiba, but thismreally is something else. Even Mrs D is impressed.


 ZZZZZZZZ... 3am .....ZZZZ...."CRAAAASH !!!"......... " Uh! wtf was that ?" .."sounded like something falling off the wall Dear" . Enjoy


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Sep 2021)

There’s a hint in Scotland’s daily covid numbers that we might be over the worst, for this wave anyway. Fingers crossed. Hoping it’s not just a Monday reporting glitch.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Sep 2021)

I'm feeling stressed - the water pipes are clunking in my kitchen ceiling again! Fortunately, the new ceiling has not yet been skimmed*** so I can take the plasterboards down to get at the pipes and fix them to the joists properly.

*** I kept putting it off despite my landlady's attempts to get it done for me. I didn't want potentially Covid-plague-ridden plasterers coming in during lockdown. I also realised that there is another problem which is that the floor above the ceiling is not strong enough. When I walk across the bathroom floor I can feel (and hear) the floor flexing. No point in getting the ceiling below skimmed until that is sorted out because the plaster would soon crack.



numbnuts said:


> Oh it's cloudy and only 18c.





Mo1959 said:


> Think yourself lucky.....it's 13C here.  *Suits me though as I am more comfortable when it's a bit cooler.*


But... _you _(presumably!) are usually clothed?


----------



## Paulus (13 Sep 2021)

Has everyone gone to bed early tonight? The telly can't be that good. 
The wind is picking up outside, there is heavy rain forecast for the early hours of the morning and most of the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Has everyone gone to bed early tonight? The telly can't be that good.
> The wind is picking up outside, there is heavy rain forecast for the early hours of the morning and most of the day.


I’ve just finished catching up on Vigil. Break while I have supper, then watching Silent Witness at 9.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Has everyone gone to bed early tonight? The telly can't be that good.
> The wind is picking up outside, there is heavy rain forecast for the early hours of the morning and most of the day.


Oh **** that means I’m on plan C tomorrow, I’m not sure what that will be at the moment. I originally planned cycling in the morning followed by completing the shed staining In the afternoon


----------



## gavroche (13 Sep 2021)

I can't go to bed early otherwise I will be awake at 2pm . True that there is nothing worth watching on tv tonight so it will be youtube and possibly Prime until bed time. 
Planning on going for a ride tomorrow depending on the weather.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> I can't go to bed early otherwise I will be awake at 2pm . True that there is nothing worth watching on tv tonight so it will be youtube and possibly Prime until bed time.
> Planning on going for a ride tomorrow depending on the weather.


Do you not like Silent Witness?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just finished catching up on Vigil. Break while I have supper, then watching Silent Witness at 9.


We stopped watching Vigil.
To me it got boring.
What think you ?


----------



## gavroche (13 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you not like Silent Witness?


I used to but can't be bothered now.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We stopped watching Vigil.
> To me it got boring.
> What think you ?


Loving it. I enjoy most crime dramas.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> *I can't go to bed early otherwise I will be awake at 2pm . *True that there is nothing worth watching on tv tonight so it will be youtube and possibly Prime until bed time.
> Planning on going for a ride tomorrow depending on the weather.


Take it you don't do mornings then.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Has everyone gone to bed early tonight? The telly can't be that good.
> The wind is picking up outside, there is heavy rain forecast for the early hours of the morning and most of the day.


Nope, I'm here. I'm playing online Canasta. Mrs P is watching Silent Witness. I have a thing about Emelia Fox - she winds me up no end. I can't watch anything she's in.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We stopped watching Vigil.
> To me it got boring.
> What think you ?


I'm enjoying it though I think some of the parts on the boat are dull.


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Sep 2021)

I struggle to find anything to watch..its either horse or bull  I like Plebs which is mildly amusing and er um...oh Star Trek Enterprise and Voyager, i have the complete Voyager box set so know every episode off by heart. Moto GP sometimes, and finally being an intellectual with super refined taste.....Sponge Bob Square Pants


----------



## Paulus (13 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nope, I'm here. I'm playing online Canasta. Mrs P is watching Silent Witness. I have a thing about Emelia Fox - she winds me up no end. I can't watch anything she's in.


Emelia Fox is pretty hot in my estimations,


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Sep 2021)

Meanwhile, on the Clyde...


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Has everyone gone to bed early tonight? The telly can't be that good.
> The wind is picking up outside, there is heavy rain forecast for the early hours of the morning and most of the day.



We've been down the club.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nope, I'm here. I'm playing online Canasta. Mrs P is watching Silent Witness. I have a thing about Emelia Fox - she winds me up no end. I can't watch anything she's in.





Paulus said:


> Emelia Fox is pretty hot in my estimations,


What about Emilia Fox?


Yes I did check, having never watched Silent Witness.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> We've been down the club.


Who was the bingo caller?


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nope, I'm here. I'm playing online Canasta. Mrs P is watching Silent Witness.* I have a thing about Emelia Fox - she winds me up no end. I can't watch anything she's in.*



Ditto


----------



## rustybolts (13 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've stuck iplayer on in the background to keep an eye on the Great North Run. I see Eilish McColgan is looking ok so far.


Great build for an athlete , Liz must be very proud of her , I would love to do the Great North Run one day ,been watching it for many many years and loved every second of it


----------



## Drago (14 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

First!

Got a plumber in today, having a radiator relocated.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2021)

Morning. Could hear rain so lay until 6. Think it’s eased off so should still get a walk. Only just getting light.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about Emilia Fox?
> 
> 
> Yes I did check, having never watched Silent Witness.


Bloody fact checkers!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bloody fact checkers!


I know…..these bloody folk that pull you up on silly stuff……they should be in the new forum!


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning to fill up with diesel and for a bit of shopping, then dropping in to the caravan storage on the way back to check tyre pressures and wheel nut torque on the van, prior to our getaway on Thursday.
Lunching at the Aggi, as it reopened yesterday under new management (the guys at the White Lion are now running it).


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bloody fact checkers!



I still don't like her, no matter how she spells her name


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, carers here at a civilized time this morning, seven, and its


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We stopped watching Vigil.
> To me it got boring.
> What think you ?


I like it.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2021)

Morning. We are expecting rain here again today. No idea what I am doing today 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning, Lol.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, damp and dismal here. I thought I’d misread the clock when I woke up, it was so dark.
Nothing on the cards for today, just a trip to the gym this morning.


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  I love this time of year its achingly beautiful. The tourist are thinning out now and that used to be my cue for driving to Cromarty pier and fishing for late season mackerel. Wang a float out as far as possible and fish deep about 20ft...and damn its a buzz when the float shoots under! I'd only take 2 or 3 and me and the dog would have mackerel for tea...a perfect day out!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  I love this time of year its achingly beautiful. The tourist are thinning out now and that used to be my cue for driving to Cromarty pier and fishing for late season mackerel. Wang a float out as far as possible and fish deep about 20ft...and damn its a buzz when the float shoots under! I'd only take 2 or 3 and me and the dog would have mackerel for tea...a perfect day out!


Wonderful place, Cromarty. Often features in Ian Rankin’s Twitter posts.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2021)

Wet wander done. Goretex boots and OMM jacket required. I just let the legs get damp as it was too warm for overtrousers as well. 

I will enjoy the second part of Silent Witness tonight with her that nobody can spell in it!


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Wonderful place, Cromarty. Often features in Ian Rankin’s Twitter posts.


... and, of course the Shipping Forecast 😎


----------



## numbnuts (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## Paulus (14 Sep 2021)

Morning all, like a lot of places, it's raining 
A bit of a sleep in, didn't wake up until 8.30.
Today's highlights are a bimble to the local grocers for some fruit, and call in at the barbers for a haircut. 
This of course after a damp walk with the dog across the fields.
Then I suppose there will be some domestics to do.
I managed to cut the grass yesterday afternoon knowing today was going to bet a bit wet.
Another busy day in paradise.


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


Sun's out here.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, damp and dismal here. I thought I’d misread the clock when I woke up, it was so dark.
> Nothing on the cards for today, just a trip to the gym this morning.


Much the same here.
Woke (for a pee) and it was dark. Amazed to find it was 06.30.
Rain in for the day.
Edit
Classic........I don't mean my pee was dark


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Much the same here.
> Woke (for a pee) and it was dark. Amazed to find it was 06.30.
> Rain in for the day.


Yes, here too. I woke and wasn't sure if I was imagining the sound of the boiler which comes on at 6:00AM. It's almost as though someone has thrown a switch. On a lighter note our daughter sent a photo of our Granddaughter in her school uniform an her way to her first day at school. She's only just 4, so will be the youngest in her class. Her school bag was almost as big as her!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2021)

Aldi dash done.
@welsh dragon ......a few more recommendations 
1. Baking potatoes. I would like support the local farm shop but they charge ONE POUND each......Aldi... 15 pence and theh are good.
2. Packets of dry flavoured noodles. 22p.
3. Magnum washing up liquid. Very concentrated ......68p
.
I also notice the following cleaner......a bad choice of names me thinks....


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, here too. I woke and wasn't sure if I was imagining the sound of the boiler which comes on at 6:00AM. It's almost as though someone has thrown a switch. On a lighter note our daughter sent a photo of our Granddaughter in her school uniform an her way to her first day at school. She's only just 4, so will be the youngest in her class. Her school bag was almost as big as her!


Would love to see the photo but realise you may not want to post it for the public to see.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wet wander done. Goretex boots and OMM jacket required. I just let the legs get damp as it was too warm for overtrousers as well.
> 
> I will enjoy the second part of Silent Witness tonight with her that nobody can spell in it!


That's not true!
I'd never heard of her, having never watched Silent Witness.


----------



## gavroche (14 Sep 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde. Well, I did find something to watch on Youtube last night. I don't know if any of you have heard of a very famous French actor who died at the age of 88 last week ? Anyway, I watched one of his films from the 70s. His name was Jean Paul Belmondo. He did a lot of action films and always did all his own stunts. 
He was buried last Friday with full national honours and Macron was there. 
This morning, we are invited for coffee and then I will go for a ride in the afternoon as the weather is sunny so far. 
A tout a l'heure.


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Well, I did find something to watch on Youtube last night. I don't know if any of you have heard of a very famous French actor who died at the age of 88 last week ? Anyway, I watched one of his films from the 70s. His name was Jean Paul Belmondo. He did a lot of action films and always did all his own stunts.
> He was buried last Friday with full national honours and Macron was there.
> This morning, we are invited for coffee and then I will go for a ride in the afternoon as the weather is sunny so far.
> A tout a l'heure.


I remember Jean Paul Belmondo in some 60s and 70s films. He always reminded me of Sylvester Stallone.
My favourite French film was 'Pauline a la Plage' from 1983. 
Jean Paul wasn't in it.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Much the same here.
> Woke (for a pee) and it was dark. Amazed to find it was 06.30.
> Rain in for the day.
> Edit
> Classic........I don't mean my pee was dark


Sura, what else would you be meaning?


----------



## pawl (14 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wet wander done. Goretex boots and OMM jacket required. I just let the legs get damp as it was too warm for overtrousers as well.
> 
> I will enjoy the second part of Silent Witness tonight with her that nobody can spell in it!




I’m finding the current series a bit boring.Don’t know if it’s because there are only two of the original cast remaining


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> I’m finding the current series a bit boring.Don’t know if it’s because there are only two of the original cast remaining


Have to admit I'm missing Thomas and Clarissa. Haven't decided on the new guy yet. I think he will be ok.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Sep 2021)

Done cleaning and the  has stopped, there is a loaf on the go, nothing else to report.


----------



## postman (14 Sep 2021)

Waiting to go out and visit my old mate Jack.Going with me is a Belgium 🍫 chocolate cake 🎂.Normally it would be the lads visit down at the Stick or Twist pub.But I have only seen Jack once in more than 12 months.I saw the lads last month.It's so easy to say I can't be bothered,next week it's a few days in Hunmanby seeing Ernie who sounds a bit frail.I think a visit to them both is more important.Especially as they live on their own.


----------



## gavroche (14 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> I remember Jean Paul Belmondo in some 60s and 70s films. He always reminded me of Sylvester Stallone.
> My favourite French film was 'Pauline a la Plage' from 1983.
> Jean Paul wasn't in it.


I think Alain Delon and Brigitte Bardot are the only two left from that era. Gerard Depardieu came later.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Aldi dash done.
> @welsh dragon ......a few more recommendations
> 1. Baking potatoes. I would like support the local farm shop but they charge ONE POUND each......Aldi... 15 pence and theh are good.
> 2. Packets of dry flavoured noodles. 22p.
> ...


You should start a thread about this......


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You should start a thread about this......


How very dare you.
I am merely trying to help the lady with the big baggy bloomers.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2021)

Well Good Morning though I have been popping in and out. Small Tuesday Thing (STT) is here. She is full of beans today, shouting, laughing, crawling and has discovered dancing......... she's also discovered the fireplace during her crawls. Think we're going to need one of those full scale wrap around things.

STT is asleep which means coffee followed by window painting (frame classic, frame) and hacking out patio cement.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2021)

My heart cannot take this excitement!!
TCM on Thursday is showing 3 westerns.
1. Johnny Guitar (1953)
2 Massacre Canyon (1954)
3. Gunfight at Comanche Creek (1963)

Did we really watch films with titles such as these ?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You should start a thread about this......


Oh, apologies. You have.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How very dare you.
> I am merely trying to help the lady with the big baggy bloomers.


Yeah right. That's your story and your sticking to it


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2021)

Typical. Put my washing on the line and it looks like its going to rain..The clouds are very cloudy and dark.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> I remember Jean Paul Belmondo in some 60s and 70s films. He always reminded me of Sylvester Stallone.
> My favourite French film was 'Pauline a la Plage' from 1983.
> Jean Paul wasn't in it.


My favourite French film is “ MicMacs “ wonderfully enchanting with so many nods and references to classic films and Genres.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Sep 2021)

A pint of Hatty Brown’s Sunlight to counter the grey skies.


----------



## Paulus (14 Sep 2021)

It's hammering it down with rain here at the moment


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2021)

My bloomers are still on the line
Fingers crossed they will dry before the heavens open


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2021)

Sun's out here.
LIDL run done.
Caravan sorted.
Car put through car wash.
Currently sitting in the Aggi with a very nice pint of 'Sea Fury' out of a fresh barrel and waiting else our Fish Fingers and Chips to arrive.
It might be a long afternoon.........


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My heart cannot take this excitement!!
> TCM on Thursday is showing 3 westerns.
> 1. Johnny Guitar (1953)
> 2 Massacre Canyon (1954)
> ...


You would have got on well with my dad. He loved his westerns


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You would have got on well with my dad. He loved his westerns


As do I.
But I am a bit selective


----------



## numbnuts (14 Sep 2021)

Loafing


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A pint of Hatty Brown’s Sunlight to counter the grey skies.
> View attachment 609087


Wool?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A pint of Hatty Brown’s Sunlight to counter the grey skies.
> View attachment 609087


That's a lovely looking pint of beer.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2021)

I've taken a break from hacking at concrete. Went inside for a cheese sandwich and a brew. Mrs P has never been a tidy cook.

Mrs P has been making cakes. Mrs P allowed STT to feed herself lunch. The combination is Armageddon. I've never seen our kitchen in that state, even when we had three boys under 6!!! 

I'm quietly eating my sandwich............in the garden..........seems like a safe place to be.........


----------



## 12boy (14 Sep 2021)

I am sure you will be pleased to know it will be a golden, clear aired fall day here with little wind, no smoke and my usual 20 miles, on the Brompton this time. Damn...just sprained my arm patting myself on the back.
Besides the Magnificent 7 and a Fistful of Dollars, based on Kurasawa's 7 Samurai and Yojimbo, respectively, I also enjoyed the highly accurate and refined Mel Brooks epic, Blazing Saddles. I really liked 2 John Wayne films, The Cowboys and the Shootist.
Some detective shows I like were Life, with Damien Lewis and the Amazon prime series Bosch. 
Be well and safe.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Sep 2021)

I just got a thread locked on Cycling UK .....well he shouldn't have called me a rac......


----------



## Paulus (14 Sep 2021)

12boy said:


> I am sure you will be pleased to know it will be a golden, clear aired fall day here with little wind, no smoke and my usual 20 miles, on the Brompton this time. Damn...just sprained my arm patting myself on the back.
> Besides the Magnificent 7 and a Fistful of Dollars, based on Kurasawa's 7 Samurai and Yojimbo, respectively, I also enjoyed the highly accurate and refined Mel Brooks epic, Blazing Saddles. I really liked 2 John Wayne films, The Cowboys and the Shootist.
> Some detective shows I like were Life, with Damien Lewis and the Amazon prime series Bosch.
> Be well and safe.


Blazing saddles, accurate and refined?
A great film though.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Loafing
> View attachment 609114


That looks nice. Evenly rised/risen.
What is it ?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've taken a break from hacking at concrete. Went inside for a cheese sandwich and a brew. Mrs P has never been a tidy cook.
> 
> Mrs P has been making cakes. Mrs P allowed STT to feed herself lunch. The combination is Armageddon. I've never seen our kitchen in that state, even when we had three boys under 6!!!
> 
> I'm quietly eating my sandwich............in the garden..........seems like a safe place to be.........


You are a wise man


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2021)

12boy said:


> I am sure you will be pleased to know it will be a golden, clear aired fall day here with little wind, no smoke and my usual 20 miles, on the Brompton this time. Damn...just sprained my arm patting myself on the back.
> Besides the Magnificent 7 and a Fistful of Dollars, based on Kurasawa's 7 Samurai and Yojimbo, respectively, I also enjoyed the highly accurate and refined Mel Brooks epic, Blazing Saddles. I really liked 2 John Wayne films, The Cowboys and the Shootist.
> Some detective shows I like were Life, with Damien Lewis and the Amazon prime series Bosch.
> Be well and safe.


The shootist.....a very good film.


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I just got a thread locked on Cycling UK .....well he shouldn't have called me a rac......


Which one?


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Wool?


Yes, the Black Bear in Wool. It's on NCR 2. Shortly after taking the Photo a group of cyclists arrived having cycled from Poole, I wimped out and took the train.
This chap came past a little while later...


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2021)

12boy said:


> Some detective shows I like were Life, with Damien Lewis and the Amazon prime series Bosch.


I like Bosch. Must get stuck back i to it. I think I was only at the start of series 6 and I think it might be on to 7 now?

Another walk done. Turned very muggy again.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I like Bosch. Must get stuck back i to it. I think I was only at the start of series 6 and I think it might be on to 7 now?
> 
> Another walk done. Turned very muggy again.


I read a few of the Bosch books and thought they were excellent.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I read a few of the Bosch books and thought they were excellent.


Me to.
I am just reading a Jack Reacher book. Thought I had read then all but found this one.....Blue Moon.....its very good.


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Sep 2021)

Had a pleasant ride today and on my return by the sea obliged some tourist by taking there picture for them. Then home and dismantle the brakes and gave them a good clean. On assembling I only just managed to get in there with an offset ring spanner....damn need some flat spanners! Went on ebay and sets of metric spanners strangely have missing sizes ie a set of 10mm to 22mm is missing 15mm and 14mm...er well that isnt a set is it! In the end after wondering whether to buy an expensive complete set or a budget incomplete set i couldnt decide so just bought the one 10mm spanner....hope they dont send the wrong size!


----------



## numbnuts (14 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Which one?


It dosen't matter now it has been deleted


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2021)

Well I'm all done with the hacking. Mrs P has cleaned the kitchen. 

The less than mighty Rovers, well the decidedly not even close to mighty Rovers are at home to Hull tonight.

Time to clean up, take STT home, grab food, collect No. 2 son, go to Ewood (home of the mighty R...... well you get the picture), watch footie, take No. 2 son home, get home, collapse in to bed!

Retired? Huh!


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It dosen't matter now it has been deleted



It takes something very special to get them worked up. Normally they stick to moaning about the charity commission, the correct length of sock to wear with sandals or the advantages of those new fangled 3 speed gear sets .😂😂😂

And I say this as a member of the ctc 😀


----------



## postman (14 Sep 2021)

The Aldi Belgium 🍫 chocolate cake 🎂 was stunning,The lads also like cheesecake Aldi do a lot of them we will try one of those next month one with loads of red fruit on.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I read a few of the Bosch books and thought they were excellent.


I’m reading a Bosch book at the moment, it’s the manual for my new dishwasher.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Great build for an athlete , Liz must be very proud of her ,* I would love to do the Great North Run one day ,been watching it for many many years and loved every second of it*



Daughter No. 4 has become an fan of the GNR, she did it again this year, raising money for (Blood) Cancer Research. 

I am suitably proud of her


----------



## 12boy (15 Sep 2021)

The Bosch books are among my favorites and the series is, in my mind, anyway, very true to them. Michael Connelly the author, likes the series too. Other books I enjoyed were The Beekeepers Apprentice, the Robert Crais novels, and Martin Walker's Bruno the Cthief of Police series set in the Perigord. Enough, there are so many good ones and yes, I enjoy the Reacher series as well.
Had to cut my ride short due to a flat which made getting Mrs 12 to chemo on time a lttle chancy. Got it fixed but took a few extra minutes. I find when I am slow and methodical it goes much faster, but had I put in my tubeless tire sealant in a timely way there would have been no leak at all.
Maybe tomorrow afternoon. 
Be safe and well, amigos.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

A Q day, then in the studio tonight for final rehearsal before Fridays first post lockdown gig.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2021)




----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks, washing on, washing out on the line, carers here at six this morning, yoga later.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, washing on, washing out on the line, carers here at six this morning, yoga later.


WoWza..... you are a good boy and deserve some extra brownie points.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2021)

Slept 'heavy' last night and am feeling groggy this morning.
Tidied up and loaded the dish washer.
Need to go to the chemist shortly. Hospital can't/won't key my new hearing aid in until I have had my right ear syringed and I need drops for 2 weeks........ if I wake up I will make it a 2 mile walk.
After that, nowt.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2021)

Morning. Very misty here, but we are in for another lovely day. Hooraaah.

Nothing planned. Might just potter


Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, misty and murky here.


----------



## Paulus (15 Sep 2021)

Good morning campers.
It was a dull start to the day here, but the clouds are breaking and it's brightening up.
We are meeting up with a couple of friends later for a walk through Hadley Wood, down to Jack's Lake and up to Cockfosters for lunch. 
By the time we've walked back it will be a good 10 mile round trip. 
The dog will enjoy it as she rarely goes to those woods..
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2021)

A bit murky here too. Once Mini D is at school its leg day at the home gym, the a sport of minor DIY, lunch, a little lay down this avo as I didn't sleep well, an early tea then to the studio for practice.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2021)

Good morning. It is the most glorious morning 

Got home from the footie at 10.30 last night by which time I'd gone past sleep so idly watched telly till midnight. Woke at 5.00 - wow it was dark - but slept till 7.45........bloody bin men making a lot of noise.

Today is odds and ends and possibly the housework. Let's see how it goes. 🤔


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Haircut first thing, then packing stuff for our trip.
Off tomorrow to Bodmin Moor for a week, then moving on to Padstow for another week. Forecast looking good and the roads are a lot quieter now that the school kids have gone back.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2021)

Second machine of washing on, tablet dispensers topped up, bed changed, our lad went back last night, I dropped him off at the station about half six, it was nice to see him and have a catch up.


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2021)

Just read that an old sidecar racing acquaintance, Mick Burcombe, has died. We used to turn up at the same meetings in the 90s on a regular basis.
All those years racing only to be killed by a hot tub! 
BBC News - Bristol man dies after crane carrying hot tub tips over https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-58543885


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Sep 2021)

'The sun came shining softly through my window today'  Morning folks I often find myself humming/whistling Donavan or the Beatles or on occasion 'underground overground Wombling free' hee hee Car broke down again and sitting in the local garage...ho hum im not that bothered...One day i'll get a nice shiny new berlingo which hopefully wont break down every other day


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It is the most glorious morning
> 
> Got home from the footie at 10.30 last night by which time I'd gone past sleep so idly watched telly till midnight.[B[ Woke at 5.00 - wow it was dark - but slept till 7.45[/B]........bloody bin men making a lot of noise.
> 
> Today is odds and ends and possibly the housework. Let's see how it goes. 🤔


How'd you manage that! Asleep whilst awake. Maybe you were dreaming you'd woken earlier.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2021)

Another gorgeous day for us..Blue skies and wall to wall sunshine. More washing on the line. Should get it all dry. hoorah.


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Sep 2021)

Yay just got bike delivered  I was just going out so that was lucky. I was told it had been 'dispatched' which could mean anything..one day to three days or so. Anyhoo im going for a ride and will leave it in its box for when i get back,,seems good so far it feels lighter in the box with all the packaging than my current ride!


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Yay just got bike delivered  I was just going out so that was lucky. I was told it had been 'dispatched' which could mean anything..one day to three days or so. Anyhoo im going for a ride and will leave it in its box for when i get back,,seems good so far it feels lighter in the box with all the packaging than my current ride!



My my… what self control! I would, at least, have to rip the box open, to have a peek….


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2021)

All chores done for today.
Lunch and a beer, followed by an afternoon nap is in the offing.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2021)

I've been out for a little spin


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2021)

It's scorchio here


----------



## rustybolts (15 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My bloomers are still on the line
> Fingers crossed they will dry before the heavens open





Chief Broom said:


> Yay just got bike delivered  I was just going out so that was lucky. I was told it had been 'dispatched' which could mean anything..one day to three days or so. Anyhoo im going for a ride and will leave it in its box for when i get back,,seems good so far it feels lighter in the box with all the packaging than my current ride!


Post a picture of it so we can all see "the new arrival" !


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Post a picture of it so we can all see "the new arrival" !


No screen is big enough to be able to see my bloomers properly


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2021)

Lidl had a special offer on - £5 off if you spend £25+ - so I walked down there yesterday to take advantage of it. I normally cycle there but reasoned that £25 worth of shopping was probably going to be too much to carry on the bike. Smart thinking - I filled a 35 L rucksack to bursting and a shoulder bag too. It was a big load to carry on foot and would have been a pain on the bike without using panniers. I weighed the bags when I got back and the total was 17.2 kg (or 2 st 10 lb)! It was pretty sobering to realise that I was nearly double that heavier than I am now when I got ill back in 2012...  



Dirk said:


> Just read that an old sidecar racing acquaintance, Mick Burcombe, has died. We used to turn up at the same meetings in the 90s on a regular basis.
> All those years racing only to be killed by a hot tub!
> BBC News - Bristol man dies after crane carrying hot tub tips over https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-58543885


I read that on the Beeb a few minutes ago... How sad!

Any poets among us? I just found *this SAGA competition* to win £500. Your task is to write a poem on the theme of 'Experience'. Before @Drago pipes up with the suggestion - experience of age, NOT experience as in taking part in a fivesome at university when you were 20!  *If you are interested, get writing - the competition closes at midnight on 17 September 2021. *


----------



## Sterlo (15 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No screen is big enough to be able to see my bloomers properly


Now if any of us had said that...


----------



## gavroche (15 Sep 2021)

It is still very sunny and warm here and I have been building slab steps at my daughter's house, cutting them to size and cementing them. Hard work for a retiree and I couldn't finish it today as she has run out of sand for the cement. 
Guess what I will be doing as soon as she buys some more ? Payment for all that is a bacon sandwich, not a bad deal is it? 
Every time I do a job for her, she knows I want a bacon sandwich for all my trouble. On the other hand, I also get a free haircut when needed as she is also a qualified hairdresser.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2021)

I found out earlier my energy supplier ceased trading yesterday. A real shame as People's Energy offered good, not the cheapest, prices and I liked their ethics. If any of you used them have a quick look on the website and you'll see details of what happens next. Nothing to worry about supply continues and we get an option to switch with a new supplier who Ofgem will allocate us to first.


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> My my… what self control! I would, at least, have to rip the box open, to have a peek….





rustybolts said:


> Post a picture of it so we can all see "the new arrival" !


Well had a nice ride thats the most important thing  Im not one for ripping open things....i'll get a new car delivered one day but i wont be bothered probably just go for a ride on the bike and take it out later!  So i undid box and looks ok except.....they forgot to put in the handlebar stem and pedals.....ho hum so now waiting for these ,Friday the guy says... Will assemble and post pics then


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Now if any of us had said that...


I would have slapped you silly of course


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I found out earlier my energy supplier ceased trading yesterday. A real shame as People's Energy offered good, not the cheapest, prices and I liked their ethics. If any of you used them have a quick look on the website and you'll see details of what happens next. Nothing to worry about supply continues and we get an option to switch with a new supplier who Ofgem will allocate us to first.




Don't go near Scottish Power for God's sake.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't go near Scottish Power for God's sake.


Absolutely now chance of that!


----------



## gavroche (15 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I found out earlier my energy supplier ceased trading yesterday. A real shame as People's Energy offered good, not the cheapest, prices and I liked their ethics. If any of you used them have a quick look on the website and you'll see details of what happens next. Nothing to worry about supply continues and we get an option to switch with a new supplier who Ofgem will allocate us to first.


I am with Octopus and happy to recommend them. Easy to get in touch with them and fair prices.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> I am with Octopus and happy to recommend them. Easy to get in touch with them and fair prices.




I'm with Bulb. They are really good and efficient.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I would have slapped you silly of course


That might not be needed on some.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> I am with Octopus and happy to recommend them. Easy to get in touch with them and fair prices.





welsh dragon said:


> I'm with Bulb. They are really good and efficient.


Thanks I'll keep them in mind when we have to make a decision. Nothing like a personal recommendation.


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2021)

We've just renewed with Octopus.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't go near Scottish Power for God's sake.


I got swapped a year ago when my supplier went bust

you don;t get a choice - and it took ages before i had any details of my new tariff and i have only recently got my first bill

don;t hold your breath!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I got swapped a year ago when my supplier went bust
> 
> you don;t get a choice - and it took ages before i had any details of my new tariff and i have only recently got my first bill
> 
> don;t hold your breath!!!




They are charlatans.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't go near Scottish Power for God's sake.





PaulSB said:


> Absolutely now chance of that!


Mrs JK and I like Scottish Power , we once got 18 months of free gas and electric from them. 
About 10 years ago we noticed our current account was more healthy that it should be ,Scottish power had stopped taking direct debits . Several phone calls “ no records of you we don’t supply your power “ . 
As they say long story short , over the next 18 months we went to the CEO’s resolution team twice . The energy ombudsman twice. During this time we were setting money aside to cover the bill. In the end they just wrote it off. We made sure we got that in writing.


----------



## Sterlo (15 Sep 2021)

We've just renewed with Shell Energy, was First Utility before Shell took them over. It's who was supplying the house when we moved in, reasonable prices and no issues. I did a comparison before signing up for another year and the best I found was only about £20 a year cheaper so not worth messing about. Managed to get a free Google Nest hub as part of the deal as well.


----------



## Sterlo (15 Sep 2021)

On the subject of bills, anyone else have trouble with water companies? I know it depends where you live, I'm having constant billing issues with Yorkshire Water. Spoke to them last year because my monthly bill went up by quite a lot and re-negotiated with them down to £45 a month. This year it came down to £38, a bit dubious but ran with it. Now got an amended bill at £51, a £13 a month increase. I told them last year I expected £40-£45 as an average but they obviously didn't listen, but guess I was proved to be right as £38 wasn't enough.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> On the subject of bills, anyone else have trouble with water companies? I know it depends where you live, I'm having constant billing issues with Yorkshire Water. Spoke to them last year because my monthly bill went up by quite a lot and re-negotiated with them down to £45 a month. This year it came down to £38, a bit dubious but ran with it. Now got an amended bill at £51, a £13 a month increase. I told them last year I expected £40-£45 as an average but they obviously didn't listen, but guess I was proved to be right as £38 wasn't enough.


My water bill is only around £140 per year. We have a septic tank so only water is supplied.


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have a septic tank


why did you have mention your septic tank , I just know at this very moment @Dave7 is thinking up some dreadful joke..
(edit). Involving bloomers .


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks, probably first this morning as I’m following the live launch of four people on a SpaceX rocket. Novel as they’re all civilians, we’ve come so far since I watched the first moon landing all those years ago.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks, probably first this morning as I’m following the live launch of four people on a SpaceX rocket. Novel as they’re all civilians, we’ve come so far since I watched the first moon landing all those years ago.


They gone yet, midnight + 06 UTC?


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

Im cream crackered, was in the studio until 2330hrs last night.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2021)

Morning. Managed a long lie. Looks a reasonable morning. Cooler and clearer so lovely for a walk soon.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2021)

Good morning people, bright, clear and cool this morning, carers early today, my Good ladies gone back to sleep on the settee, out for lunch then down the club later.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2021)

Morning. Dull here but supposed to be a lovely day again for us. Better make the most of it as the weekend is supposed to be a washout.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (16 Sep 2021)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
A bright start to the day weather wise here in Hertfordshire. 
I'm on my second mug of tea whilst I contemplate my day ahead.
After a long dog walk, I shall be out on the bike running some errands and calling in at the local grocers, and today I will try to get a haircut. Monday's attempt was abandoned due to the heavy rain that fell all day.
I might even treat myself to a pint or two of ale in the Mitre at lunchtime. 
Living the dream


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2021)

Good morning. It's rained overnight but looks to be clearing which is good as I have window frames to paint and grass to cut.

I've been to visit another website this morning. 

Next up is exercises and stretches, odds and ends to do followed by housework.


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Hitching up in a couple of hours time and towing down the Atlantic Highway to Cornwall. It only takes us 50 minutes to the border and another 50 to the site. Lunching at the Rising Sun, Alturnun today.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> On the subject of bills, anyone else have trouble with water companies? I know it depends where you live, I'm having constant billing issues with Yorkshire Water. Spoke to them last year because my monthly bill went up by quite a lot and re-negotiated with them down to £45 a month. This year it came down to £38, a bit dubious but ran with it. Now got an amended bill at £51, a £13 a month increase. I told them last year I expected £40-£45 as an average but they obviously didn't listen, but guess I was proved to be right as £38 wasn't enough.



I assume you are on a water meter?.

£40+ / month sounds a lot. We are Northumbrian Water area. 4 bed detached house, two people living in it. Connected to mains drainage. £17/month.

We don’t take any specific water saving measures, other than collecting rainwater, to water garden, with just very occasional use of a sprinkler.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's rained overnight but looks to be clearing which is good as I have window frames to paint and grass to cut.
> 
> I've been to visit another website this morning.
> 
> Next up is exercises and stretches, odds and ends to do followed by housework.


Was it exciting or was it a bit of a damp squib.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  Feeling a tad annoyed about the missing parts....how could a bike be sent out missing handlebar stem, pedals and now ive noticed there isnt any front wheel nuts [quick release]. Makes me wonder if bikes are being punted out with missing parts to keep the cash flow going. ...hmm they better sort it or i'll slag'em off in every bike forum i can find. youtube n'all!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Sep 2021)

it's very foggy here and I can hear the fog horns in the Solent


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Feeling a tad annoyed about the missing parts....how could a bike be sent out missing handlebar stem, pedals and now ive noticed there isnt any front wheel nuts [quick release]. Makes me wonder if bikes are being punted out with missing parts to keep the cash flow going. ...hmm they better sort it or i'll slag'em off in every bike forum i can find. youtube n'all!




That's terrible. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> why did you have mention your septic tank , I just know at this very moment @Dave7 is thinking up some dreadful joke..
> (edit). Involving bloomers .


ME!!!!
WHY ME ????
Welshies nice soft pink lacy frilly curvy bloomers never enter my mind.


----------



## Paulus (16 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> ME!!!!
> WHY ME ????
> Welshies nice soft pink lacy frilly curvy bloomers never enter my mind.


I think some breathing exercises and a cold shower is needed @Dave7


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> it's very foggy here and I can hear the fog horns in the Solent


That's not fog horns - it's @Drago clearing out his Y Fronts.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Feeling a tad annoyed about the missing parts....how could a bike be sent out missing handlebar stem, pedals and now ive noticed there isnt any front wheel nuts [quick release]. Makes me wonder if bikes are being punted out with missing parts to keep the cash flow going. ...hmm they better sort it or i'll slag'em off in every bike forum i can find. youtube n'all!


First time I only skim read this post and spotted wheel nuts, second time I read it properly.

That's disgraceful. Wheel nuts I think could be argued as a genuine error but *possibly* highlights a quality control issue. I say possibly because I know from my previous w*** life any QC can go wrong.

Your list suggests a complete oversight on QC for your order. I'd be astonished if a reputable company is shipping bikes without pedals and stems.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Was it exciting or was it a bit of a damp squib.


Its probably best if I don't answer this. Let's just say I was genuinely surprised by a couple of threads I read.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2021)

Finished  Next


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, bright and breezy here. Will go for a little walk shortly.
Enjoying watching the Tour of Luxembourg on Eurosport, I don’t think I’ve ever seen the country on telly before. Looks pleasantly green and rolling, with immaculate roads and smart houses. Looks very well off.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, bright and breezy here. Will go for a little walk shortly.
> Enjoying watching the Tour of Luxembourg on Eurosport, I don’t think I’ve ever seen the country on telly before. Looks pleasantly green and rolling, with immaculate roads and smart houses. Looks very well off.


I meant to record that but forgot. I have driven through it and was impressed.


----------



## rustybolts (16 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Feeling a tad annoyed about the missing parts....how could a bike be sent out missing handlebar stem, pedals and now ive noticed there isnt any front wheel nuts [quick release]. Makes me wonder if bikes are being punted out with missing parts to keep the cash flow going. ...hmm they better sort it or i'll slag'em off in every bike forum i can find. youtube n'all!


Who did you buy it from ?


----------



## Sterlo (16 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I assume you are on a water meter?.
> 
> £40+ / month sounds a lot. We are Northumbrian Water area. 4 bed detached house, two people living in it. Connected to mains drainage. £17/month.
> 
> We don’t take any specific water saving measures, other than collecting rainwater, to water garden, with just very occasional use of a sprinkler.


Unfortunately, Yorkshire are renowned as one of the worst and most expensive. Yes we're on a water meter, 3 bed, 3 in the house. I'm looking forward to winter so we can stand in the garden when it's raining and not have to use the shower.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Sep 2021)

Hi rustybolts, from E-BikesDirect outlet, which had favourable reviews on here from satisfied customers.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi rustybolts, from E-BikesDirect outlet, which had favourable reviews on here from satisfied customers.


It's not an e-bike though is it? Thought you had gone for the Dawes Discovery. They don't seem to be Dawes dealers?


----------



## Paulus (16 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> First time I only skim read this post and spotted wheel nuts, second time I read it properly.
> 
> That's disgraceful. Wheel nuts I think could be argued as a genuine error but *possibly* highlights a quality control issue. I say possibly because I know from my previous w*** life any QC can go wrong.
> 
> Your list suggests a complete oversight on QC for your order. I'd be astonished if a reputable company is shipping bikes without pedals and stems.


I can kind of understand not coming with pedals, some suppliers don't include them, were they supposed to be included? Some bikes come with cheapo pedals as like saddles they can be personal. But not wheel nuts and a stem which are integral and important parts.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I meant to record that but forgot. I have driven through it and was impressed.



We stopped of in Luxembourg on our way to Germany by coach one Xmas, I can't remember where we stopped but it had a big Xmas market on.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not an e-bike though is it? Thought you had gone for the Dawes Discovery. They don't seem to be Dawes dealers?


I presumed they deal mainly in e-bikes but others as well. Yes i did go for the disco 201. What their connection with Dawes is i wouldnt know.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> I can kind of understand not coming with pedals, some suppliers don't include them, were they supposed to be included? Some bikes come with cheapo pedals as like saddles they can be personal. But not wheel nuts and a stem which are integral and important parts.



I think I've still got a pair of unused cheap pedals in the shed somewhere that came with a new bike I brought years ago.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> I presumed they deal mainly in e-bikes but others as well. Yes i did go for the disco 201. What their connection with Dawes is i wouldnt know.


Ahh. Yes, their drop down menu of brands doesn't mention Dawes, but if I put Dawes Discovery in the search box it seems to be from an outlet.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> I can kind of understand not coming with pedals, some suppliers don't include them, were they supposed to be included? Some bikes come with cheapo pedals as like saddles they can be personal. But not wheel nuts and a stem which are integral and important parts.


Hi Paulus, yes pedals are included or rather shouldve been!


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I think I've still got a pair of unused cheap pedals in the shed somewhere, they came with a new bike I brought years ago.


Thanks for the kind offer dave r  but im going to get my missing parts hell or highwater!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> it's very foggy here and I can hear the fog horns in the Solent


it is getting worse - ferry port at Southampton


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> They gone yet, midnight + 06 UTC?


They’re up there now. Impressive that they stream live footage from the first stage as it flips through 180 degrees, reenters the atmosphere and steers itself to a landing on an automatous ship in the middle of the ocean.
Prior to SpaceX, rockets costing many many millions were regarded as disposable as it was thought too difficult / impossible to land them. Watching the first stage slow from 100km in height and a speed of over 7000 KM/H to land precisely on the deck of a ship floating in the ocean is amazing.😎


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> it is getting worse - ferry port at Southampton
> View attachment 609433


Visibility still over 100 yards. Drive slowly and you'll not miss the ship.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Sep 2021)

Now watching a bloke over the road cutting a hedge. It’s a very big hedge. About 50 metres long by 3 metres high. He’s got a special step ladder with a single pole stabiliser. Hedge trimmer is on a very long pole. He’s doing it by eye and making a perfect job of it. I know if it was me doing it, the hedge would end up resembling the Lickey Hills


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Now watching a bloke over the road cutting a hedge. It’s a very big hedge. About 50 metres long by 3 metres high. He’s got a special step ladder with a single pole stabiliser. Hedge trimmer is on a very long pole. He’s doing it by eye and making a perfect job of it. I know if it was me doing it, the hedge would end up resembling the Lickey Hills


The company logo isn’t the usual play on words I’ve come to expect. “ Evans Above” being one such local company.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> £40+ / month sounds a lot. We are Northumbrian Water area. 4 bed detached house, two people living in it. Connected to mains drainage. £17/month.





Sterlo said:


> Unfortunately, Yorkshire are renowned as one of the worst and most expensive. Yes we're on a water meter, 3 bed, 3 in the house. I'm looking forward to winter so we can stand in the garden when it's raining and not have to use the shower.


I pay nearly £41/mo with YW. Live alone, no meter. It might pay me to get one installed?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Sep 2021)

The fogs gone 
I pay £22.20 water a month


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2021)

I don't know how much we pay for water here. It's lumped in with the council tax and I never pay much attention. I don't think it's much.

I finally got myself out for a little trundle........not even quite 20 miles but it will do.

Just checked..........more than I thought. Works out around £37 per month on mine.


----------



## GM (16 Sep 2021)

Morning all... Lovely and sunny here, just back from a dog walk. Sitting on the patio with a mug of tea thinking about what to do first, we're off to Norfolk in the morning and a few jobs need doing before we go. 
Apart from the Laithwaites wine order the other day I ordered 6 reds from Waitrose, when it arrived yesterday a miniature complimentry bottle of Australian whiskey was in the parcel. I'm not a whiskey drinker but wifey is and using some of it in the Tiramisu she's cooking.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Sep 2021)

I popped outside when I saw Bob, a chap I recognised from the pub walking past complete with a green garden waste type bag and one of those “ litter picker “ claws. He had a green hi- viz style waistcoat bearing the legend “ community volunteer “ . It’s a council run scheme, once a month you meet up and tidy up the detritus from the pavement/ gutters around your locale. We do still get the road sweeper coming round, but with a fair bit of on street parking they’re limited in effectiveness. While having a natter with him another neighbour stopped to chat, we were admiring the good job that the hedge cutters had done when she told me that the chap who cuts her friends hedge wears stilts to help with reaching the more awkward bits. Bob then told me that when he worked on the buildings, some of the ceiling plasterers used stilts. Who’d have thought that there’s a load of stilt walkers out there. 😮🤔.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Sep 2021)

Done a shopping run
started at the farm shop then Tesco for other stuff.
Comparing prices - the farm shop stuff is clearly better - but 2-3 times the price
I was going to get sausages but they only had ones that are the same as the butcher on the high street sells - and again far more expensive

I will see if NextDoor people know of any other farm shops - possibly a less posh one


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2021)

The Eagle has landed.





All set up and off down the pub.


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2021)

The char grilled curried Tiger prawns were very nice.


----------



## Sterlo (16 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I pay nearly £41/mo with YW. Live alone, no meter. It might pay me to get one installed?


Definitely if you live on your own, hope you have better luck than my Mother, we had a hell of a battle to get them to fit one for her, took about 8 months wrangling before they finally relented, but she's seeing the benefit.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Sep 2021)

It’s turned out very nice indeed here, lots of sun and quite warm out of the wind. Did a circuit of the reservoirs from Balerno, not many birds to be seen but a beautiful early autumn day nevertheless


----------



## gavroche (16 Sep 2021)

Salut. Meant to go for a ride today but , to be fair, I am lacking the enthusiasm so may be tomorrow. Shame really cos the weather is great.
Mrs G asked me to put a shelf over one radiator so did that instead. 
I need to go and post a letter now so that is a good excuse for Molly to come with me.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I pay nearly £41/mo with YW. Live alone, no meter. It might pay me to get one installed?


How's the smart meter doing?


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's rained overnight but looks to be clearing which is good as I have window frames to paint and grass to cut.
> 
> *I've been to visit another website this morning.*
> 
> Next up is exercises and stretches, odds and ends to do followed by housework.


O'aye!
Not one of "those websites" by any chance?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> How's the smart meter doing?


The red error light is STILL flashing and they still haven't come back to fix it. That's about 9 or 10 months now... I might have another go at stirring them into action, but that would be in writing next time - I'm not spending hours talking to people in overseas call centres again!


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The red error light is STILL flashing and they still haven't come back to fix it. That's about 9 or 10 months now... I might have another go at stirring them into action, but that would be in writing next time - I'm not spending hours talking to people in overseas call centres again!


Imagine if it took as long with every smart meter.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Imagine if it took as long with every smart meter.


Well, it hasn't made me keener on getting a water meter fitted!


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2021)

I've had a letter today querying my E-mail address, its my main one and is active and works as it should, the company is called Complete Savings, I'd never heard of them before the letter so did a search online and got a list of results mostly saying scam, so I'm going to be checking my bank account after I've finished doing our tea.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I've had a letter today querying my E-mail address, its my main one and is active and works as it should, the company is called Complete Savings, I'd never heard of them before the letter so did a search online and got a list of results mostly saying scam, so I'm going to be checking my bank account after I've finished doing our tea.


Did your recent tablet purchase take place in Argos?


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did your recent tablet purchase take place in Argos?



No, it was from Curry's


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> No, it was from Curry's


Hope there's nowt been taken from your account.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hope there's nowt been taken from your account.



And I do.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hope there's nowt been taken from your account.



It looks like the bank is secure.


----------



## postman (16 Sep 2021)

One week tonight I will be eating in the Horeshoe Inn Hunmanby near Filey,a pint or two might even grace my lips.


----------



## 12boy (16 Sep 2021)

The last 2 bikes I bought new had very little grease in headset and hubs and none in tge BB. What grease there was looked lije vaseline. You may want to check yours, Chief Broom and your wheels are true.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Sep 2021)

12boy said:


> The last 2 bikes I bought new had very little grease in headset and hubs and none in tge BB. What grease there was looked lije vaseline. You may want to check yours, Chief Broom and your wheels are true.


Thanks for the advice 12boy, i will give it a thorough check over, for the moment i'll be happy to have the entire bike. Im regretting purchasing it with the hassle im having  My latest finding is that the front wheel doesnt have quick release when it should.....where the hell did this bike come from? the parts bin... Only positive is that customer service seems to be working on it the best they can.....they better had!


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I pay nearly £41/mo with YW. Live alone, no meter. It might pay me to get one installed?



I would say so. Don't know if every Water Company offers same deal, but, Northumbria will install water meter, and, you can choose to go back to the "old" way, within the first year, if you wish. You can only switch back from meter to "old" way once.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, it hasn't made me keener on getting a water meter fitted!



As far as I know, water meters are not "smart". A chap comes and reads ours, once per year. The meter is at end of drive, so, he does not need access (unless, I have inadvertently parked car on the little access hatch  )


----------



## Paulus (16 Sep 2021)

I have recently had a letter from our water company, Affinity, telling me they are going to install a meter soon. The pipework was all done down my road some years back, putting in new stopcocks with the fitting for a meter.
There is no compulsion to be metered at the moment, but they are going to read them and give us a comparison bill to show what the difference would be.
I know those in the know say that if there are less people than bedroom, metered Water can work out cheaper. My annual bill for water and sewage is £516 .


----------



## Jenkins (16 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I pay nearly £41/mo with YW. Live alone, no meter. It might pay me to get one installed?


I'm in a similar position to you and pay around £50-60 per quarter to Anglian Water

(Just looking in here to see what's going on as I may be joining the ranks in May)


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Sep 2021)

Mrs JK and I have had our Flu jabs this afternoon are we the first ? 
On the water metre front , my water company sent a letter about installing a water metre followed 2 weeks later by a man who sprayed a blue cross on the stop cock cover . That was over 2 years ago .


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2021)

Winter fuel crisis averted. I've been offered all I want from this little stash.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Winter fuel crisis averted. I've been offered all I want from this little stash.
> 
> View attachment 609570


£1,500 worth of fuel there.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> £1,500 worth of fuel there.


Easily as the image doesn't show how much there is. There's about five years worth. Sadly I don't have room to store it all.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Easily as the image doesn't show how much there is. There's about five years worth. Sadly I don't have room to store it all.


Go for the larger stacked pieces. You can then spend an afternoon swinging an axe.


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2021)

I have risen! 1st!

Busy day ahead. Shopping am, 1st post lockdown gig with the band tonight.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen! 1st!
> 
> Busy day ahead. Shopping am, 1st post lockdown gig with the band tonight.


How many sleeps till Bruce arrives? I‘ve met a few puppies lately. Always makes me feel broody! 

Bit of rain overnight but dry now so I’ll get out soon.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Go for the larger stacked pieces. You can then spend an afternoon swinging an axe.


Last night I settled for the longer lengths which need logging and splitting. I like these because I cut and split them to a length which fits our fire and stove. It's also a good size for stacking in the large fireplace we have.

I'm going to look at the "rounds" this morning as they'll split well and there's a lot of oak. More difficult to stack and store though.

It's a hobby.........I wondered what I could do this winter.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2021)

Good day people. Despite the dire forecast the day has dawned well. Slept till 6.30 

So today? Well I have a mega amount of tomatoes so there is soup to make. Onions have dried well so need cleaning and storing. Sunday is the Fred Whitton ride so must prep for that. We're away next week and on Monday morning I have to drive down from the Lakes and be ready to leave for a five day walking holiday at 11.00am so need to prep all my gear.

Another coffee and I'll nip out for some timber.........😃


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
An overcast start to the day here. 
More of the usual day to day things to do, and then a ride out on the bike for a while to keep the legs ticking over. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2021)

This has made me sad. 41 years ago Mrs P and I backpacked across the States. West coast to east. We spent three weeks in California and visiting Yosemite and Sequoia national parks was a highlight.

In Sequoia there is a grove of 2,000 giant redwoods. Huge trees. The biggest, and largest tree in the world, is General Sherman at +/-2500 years old. We have a similar photo to this but 40 years ago the trees were just there, no crappy fences and benches.

Today the stand of trees is threatened by wildfire. I know we have many problems in the world. These are magnificent trees to think we could lose them truly saddens me.

7,500 giant redwoods were lost to fire in 2020. WTF have we done.


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> This has made me sad. 41 years ago Mrs P and I backpacked across the States. West coast to east. We spent three weeks in California and visiting Yosemite and Sequoia national parks was a highlight.
> 
> In Sequoia there is a grove of 2,000 giant redwoods. Huge trees. The biggest, and largest tree in the world, is General Sherman at +/-2500 years old. We have a similar photo to this but 40 years ago the trees were just there, no crappy fences and benches.
> 
> ...


Bug****d the world. Humans have destroyed a beautiful place.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, shopping Friday has come round again, they seem to come round too quick, meter readings to send to OVO in a bit, washing to put out, I seem to have done loads of washing this week, carers were here at a civilized time today, quarter to seven.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Bug****d the world. Humans have destroyed a beautiful place.



sadly we're very destructive.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2021)

Morning all.
Was up at 0700. I was cold all night and when I got up. Starting to feel better now though .
Weird......the clear sky was full of vapour trails........must be a lot of aircraft up there


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Sep 2021)

I shouldn't have been so smug about getting my flu jab so early, my arm really aches this morning. It's ok I don't expect any sympathy.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Yay! Tis Fish Friday 
Bit of a change in the weather today. Was hot and sunny yesterday - today looks like being overcast and blowy with a bit of rain later.
Off to Boscastle this morning, then lunching at the Bettle & Chisel.


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2021)

I don't do Faceberk myself, but the band does, as per my sig. If you're ypure a Faecesbooker then I'd be grateful if you could seek out our page and give us a 'like', and spread the good word. 

It's pretty bare at the moment, but we have someone gathering pics and videos tonight so there'll be much more going on...and you'll get to see what I look like in my natural environment.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2021)

Morning. It's chilly here. I fear I might have to put my blooners up under my chin to keep me warm.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I don't do Faceberk myself, but the band does, as per my sig. If you're ypure a Faecesbooker then I'd be grateful if you could seek out our page and give us a 'like', and spread the good word.
> 
> It's pretty bare at the moment, but we have someone gathering pics and videos tonight so there'll be much more going on...and you'll get to see what I look like in my natural environment.




What's it called


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. It's chilly here. I fear I might have to put my blooners up under my chin to keep me warm.
> 
> Stay safe peeps.


You need something warm inside you!



welsh dragon said:


> What's it called


Batch22 (no space).


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> ...and you'll get to see what I look like in my natural environment.


What and risk PTSD and have to go through months of therapy.
EDIT Mrs JK does FB I'll get her look, she's made of stronger stuff than me .


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> You need something warm inside you!
> 
> 
> Batch22 (no space).




This is all there is and it's a private group.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> This is all there is and it's a private group.
> 
> View attachment 609592


Wrong Batch22.
This is the one. Why am I not surprised at the venue?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Wrong Batch22.
> This is the one. Why am I not surprised at the venue?
> View attachment 609593


Found it but only when I put a space in


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> You need something warm inside you!
> 
> 
> Batch22 (no space).


Done


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I don't do Faceberk myself, but the band does, as per my sig. If you're ypure a Faecesbooker then I'd be grateful if you could seek out our page and give us a 'like', and spread the good word.
> 
> It's pretty bare at the moment, but we have someone gathering pics and videos tonight so there'll be much more going on...and you'll get to see what I look like in my natural environment.



Batch22 with a red and black logo?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. It's chilly here. I fear I might have to put my blooners up under my chin to keep me warm.
> 
> Stay safe peeps.


I am still cold.
Don't tell anyone but I am about to don those bloomers you left here.
I will have to think of a excuse for when MrsD asks where I got them from


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am still cold.
> Don't tell anyone but I am about to don those bloomers you left here.
> I will have to think of a excuse for when MrsD asks where I got them from




Perv


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Perv


As my teacher drummed into me......... "necessity is the mother of all inventions"


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I don't do Faceberk myself, but the band does, as per my sig. If you're ypure a Faecesbooker then I'd be grateful if you could *seek out our page and give us a 'like', and spread the good word. *
> 
> It's pretty bare at the moment, but we have someone gathering pics and videos tonight so there'll be much more going on...and you'll get to see what I look like in my natural environment.


Done that. Good luck tonight. I don't know if you have a website or not but if so let whoever runs it know the Facebook link shows the domain name as free and anyone could grab it.


----------



## Sterlo (17 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Was up at 0700. I was cold all night and when I got up. Starting to feel better now though .
> Weird......the clear sky was full of vapour trails........must be a lot of aircraft up there
> 
> ...


They must be bored, looks like they're playing noughts and crosses?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, damp here.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2021)

Water bills were mentioned the other day. Just received mine. We pay £420 annually, 50% at six months.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Bug****d the world. Humans have destroyed a beautiful place.


Funny enough we managed to miss the bus yesterday ( again ) and sought refuge in one of our favourite pubs. Ordered a pint each for Mrs Tenkaykev and myself, sat down and " Big Yellow Taxi " started playing over the speakers. " They paved Paradise and put up a Parking Lot..." 🥲


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Water bills were mentioned the other day. Just received mine. We pay £420 annually, 50% at six months.



I do ours monthly at £35 a month, I do the energy the same, OVO, at £82 a month, slightly higher than I need to, it builds up in the account and makes winter bills easier, I can also draw the excess out if I need to.


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Batch22 with a red and black logo?


Thats us...once you've heard us you'll never be quite the same again!

Thanks to everyone for the likes, much appreciated.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Sep 2021)

Off to " that London " shortly. `Visiting son, daughter in law and glorious granddaughter. Hopefully have a go at Wormwood Scrubs parkrun in the morning. Hoping for a good result as I'm banking on the other runners wearing a ball and chain. Onwards to a village near Newark on Sunday visiting Mrs Tenkaykev's older brother. All packed, the disparity in weight between my bag and Mrs Tenkaykev's is a wonder to behold...🤔


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Sep 2021)

We pay £354 for water and £411 for sewerage. Do we win ?


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We pay £354 for water and £411 for sewerage. Do we win ?


I think when it's lumped in with the council tax, we are inclined to be a bit unaware. I didn't even notice how much it was to be honest.

I don't think the rain is very far away now.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We pay £354 for water and £411 for sewerage. Do we win ?


Good grief. Makes my £150 or so look tiny.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2021)

It's quite breezy here and I can see the leaves being blown from the trees. They are a bit late this year


----------



## pawl (17 Sep 2021)

Watched the new series of all Creatures Great And Small Good to watch something that doesn’t say if you are upset by content see a therapist


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2021)

morning


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We pay £354 for water and £411 for sewerage. Do we win ?


Well "win" wouldn't be my choice of word...............................but you're certainly out in front!!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> All packed, the disparity in weight between my bag and Mrs Tenkaykev's is a wonder to behold...🤔



So you've hidden all your stuff in Mrs T's bag 🤫🤫🤫


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2021)

I have approximately four litres of fresh tomato soup on the go............


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2021)

It looked like rain here but hasn't arrived yet. My pet hate is indoor exercise but jumped on the exercise bike for 40 minutes. I propped the iPad up in front of me with a lovely cycling video of roads and trails in the Tyrols beside the lakes which made it bearable, apart from the usual sweat feast 😓


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2021)

I have just read Aiken Promotions have applied to Dublin City Council for a licence for two concerts at Croke Park. I am soooooo excited........................Aiken Promotions handle Springsteen's tours. Seriously considering booking flights and simply going on holiday if it doesn't happen.

I have my finger on the pulse..............................


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  Still awaiting parts but will get there in the end...Been pondering on 'buyer beware' its always been relevant...I once bought a motorcycle which just didnt handle right, it had been crashed but was immaculate so couldnt tell. I like the period between buying vehicles! peace until you have to undergo the mine field of buying new or second hand. I once test drove a car with ex-girl friend...it broke down 5m up the road and we had to thumb it back! Told the seller where it was and also to go forth....


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So you've hidden all your stuff in Mrs T's bag 🤫🤫🤫


Having done a fair bit of hiking I’m pretty good at packing to minimise bulk and weight. Strange that Mrs Tenkaykev gets a bit miffed that I’ve got everything I need packed in such a light and compact configuration.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I don't do Faceberk myself, but the band does, *as per my sig*. If you're ypure a Faecesbooker then I'd be grateful if you could seek out our page and give us a 'like', and spread the good word.


I have just discovered that my phone does not show signatures below posts when held in portrait mode, but they magically appear when it is turned to landscape mode.


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2021)

Shopping done, popped in to see a chum for coffee on the way back, new fence panels areived while I was out and have been lugged into t'back garden.

My gear is packed for tonight (Orange amp, Geddy Lee jazz, Ibamex PJ as backup). Just having lunch then will get an hours shut eye before collecting mini D, then nipping over for set up and sound check.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Watched the new series of all Creatures Great And Small Good to watch something that doesn’t say if you are upset by content see a therapist


What if you're upset by someone with their arm up a cow's arse?


----------



## pawl (17 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> What if you're upset by someone with their arm up a cow's arse?




As long as it the vet I don’t mind


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2021)

4.5 litres of tomato soup made, that's ten servings. Very pleased with the tomato crop this year. I have the soup, 11 jars of chillied tomato chutney/relish, eaten fresh tomatoes 3-4 times a week since early July and I reckon there are enough left to keep us going till early November. I grew two plants of "Sungold", a golden coloured cherry with outstanding flavour, two "Shirley" and two "Alicante" both decent flavoured standard reds. Oh yes and have a good bagful for the guy whose wood I'm busy collecting this afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 4.5 litres of tomato soup made, that's ten servings. Very pleased with the tomato crop this year. I have the soup, 11 jars of chillied tomato chutney/relish, eaten fresh tomatoes 3-4 times a week since early July and I reckon there are enough left to keep us going till early November. I grew two plants of "Sungold", a golden coloured cherry with outstanding flavour, two "Shirley" and two "Alicante" both decent flavoured standard reds. Oh yes and have a good bagful for the guy whose wood I'm busy collecting this afternoon.


My dad once got called back in for a repeat blood test as they were unsure why his potassium levels were so high. He had been gorging on his tomatoes!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 4.5 litres of tomato soup made, that's ten servings. Very pleased with the tomato crop this year. I have the soup, 11 jars of chillied tomato chutney/relish, eaten fresh tomatoes 3-4 times a week since early July and I reckon there are enough left to keep us going till early November. I grew two plants of "Sungold", a golden coloured cherry with outstanding flavour, two "Shirley" and two "Alicante" both decent flavoured standard reds. Oh yes and have a good bagful for the guy whose wood I'm busy collecting this afternoon.


I recognise some of those varieties from watching Beechgrove


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Sep 2021)

Just seen this on FB


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> What if you're upset by someone with their arm up a cow's arse?


I came this close [---> <---] to sticking my _head _up a horse's arse once...! 

I was on my bike whizzing down Height Rd towards Midgley (a village in the Calder Valley, situated above Mytholmroyd) when I shot round the final blind bend and found a huge horse standing directly in my way with its rear end at head height!

I somehow managed to swerve round the equine bum and spent the rest of the ride wondering which would be a worse fate... 

Suffocating inside a horse which enjoyed having bicycle helmet-clad human heads inserted into its rectum
Being kicked to death by a horse which did _NOT _enjoy having bicycle helmet-clad human heads inserted into its rectum



PS On that subject - I just found this on YT...


----------



## GM (17 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I don't do Faceberk myself, but the band does, as per my sig. If you're ypure a Faecesbooker then I'd be grateful if you could seek out our page and give us a 'like', and spread the good word.



G'day all... Just popped in here very quickly before we're off. Couldn't resist posting this I think Drago has a fan club!  one of the comments...

Vikki Jewell
Oh yes!! Wouldn’t miss it for the world! Apparently the bass player is a bit of a dish!!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I recognise some of those varieties from watching Beechgrove


Ah ha! Lesley Watson was a presenter. We used to supply the garden centre she worked at (possibly part-owned?), Hopetoun Gardens, which was owned by Dougal Phillip.

I believe the centre was sold to the staff when Dougal retired.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2021)

GM said:


> G'day all... Just popped in here very quickly before we're off. Couldn't resist posting this I think Drago has a fan club!  one of the comments...
> 
> Vikki Jewell
> Oh yes!! Wouldn’t miss it for the world! Apparently the bass player is a bit of a dish!!
> ...



I saw that but refrained from commentating.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2021)

Wish this weather would make up it’s mind if it’s going to rain or not. Still very black. I’m sure it’s waiting for me to risk going out!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2021)

I have just walked 1,1/2 miles. Sounds pathetic even to me but it was bl**dy hard work..... one foot in front of the other .
I am determined not to let this b*stard beat me.


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2021)

Moustache waxed ready for tonight.

Set up and soundcheck @1630hrs.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Moustache waxed ready for tonight.
> 
> Set up and soundcheck @1630hrs.


What sort/type of music do you play ?


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Off to " that London " shortly. `Visiting son, daughter in law and glorious granddaughter. Hopefully have a go at Wormwood Scrubs parkrun in the morning. Hoping for a good result as I'm banking on the other runners wearing a ball and chain. Onwards to a village near Newark on Sunday visiting Mrs Tenkaykev's older brother. All packed, *the disparity in weight between my bag and Mrs Tenkaykev's is a wonder to behold.*..🤔



We used to have a Mazda MX5, two seater car. We travelled a lot in Europe in it (Luxembourg, Belgium, Netherlands, France, Germany, Italy, Portugal, Czech Republic, Sweden). The boot was only big enough to take one medium size suitcase, which Mrs @BoldonLad had as "hers". I had two carrier bags, stuffed behind my seat.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2021)

I keep thinking it's Saturday


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What sort/type of music do you play ?


Chamber music. Drago plays a very delicate 17th century violin... 
















Alternatively... _*ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just seen this on FB
> View attachment 609638


Beavers are such smart animals that they are occasionally killed by the trees they fell. True thing that.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2021)

Result on Fish Friday!
The pub made a mistake on the bill and had added extra drinks - but left off the meal.
I pointed out that they hadn't charged us for the fish and chips.
The landlady gave us a refund on the extra drinks and said we could have the meal on the house.
I hadn't even complained - just pointed out that the original bill was less than it should have been.
Good F & C though. Home made Tartar sauce


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Sep 2021)

Busy day today - put some washing in then went off round the area looking for Farm Shops

I already knew of one but the prices are rather high - got a few fruit and veg a few days ago and it came to nearly 3 times what it would have cost at Tesco

Anyway - I asked if there were any others on the NextDoor website and people mentioned 2 other so I wandered off in that direction on my bike
One seems really good and the prices are much lower - comparable to Tesco I think and better quality.
Just neither do any meat and I was hoping for some nice sausages for tea!!


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I keep thinking it's Saturday


Don't be silly.
That was yesterday.
Wasn't it


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Don't be silly.
> That was yesterday.
> Wasn't it


 
Stop it your confusing me..........which doesn't take much


----------



## oldwheels (17 Sep 2021)

12boy said:


> The last 2 bikes I bought new had very little grease in headset and hubs and none in tge BB. What grease there was looked lije vaseline. You may want to check yours, Chief Broom and your wheels are true.


The only bike I have bought new in recent years was a Brompton and my experience was similar with virtually no grease in either front or back hubs and also the headset.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> What if you're upset by someone with their arm up a cow's arse?


As someone whose arm has been there, I want to know, how does the cow feel?


----------



## dodgy (17 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> As someone whose arm has been there, I want to know, how does the cow feel?


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2021)

dodgy said:


> View attachment 609726


Never saw that end, at the time.


----------



## Drago (17 Sep 2021)

Just got in. First live gig after lockdown went down a storm. Some pics already on the bands Fartberk page, videos over the next few days.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Just got in. First live gig after lockdown went down a storm. Some pics already on the bands Fartberk page, videos over the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 609754
> 
> View attachment 609755


WOW! You were playing the O2.

Pleased it went well 👏


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2021)

A quick hello and then an Aldi dash at 0750.
Don't need much but its less than 10 minutes away so not a problem.

Wasn't it dark this morning !!! I woke at 0400 then went back into a deeeeep sleep. Woke at 0630 thinking it must still be 4ish as it was so dark.
Catch up later


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2021)

BTW......sky is full of vapour trails again. Not as dramatic as yesterday though.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

And today Bruce comes home to his new family.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Sep 2021)

Good morning from London. Off to Wormwood Scrubs shortly for parkrun, then back for a shower before heading out for brunch.
Yesterday’s walk from the station made me very aware of traffic fumes. Noticed an Electric Scooter station with three separate companies vying for custom.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## rustybolts (18 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> And today Bruce comes home to his new family.


Is that a new dog you are getting or is Bruce Springsteen joining your band ?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been watching “the invasion”, first pick up at 02:00, unloaded that lot and went out again for the second, this will never stop, but no one seems to care.


Nope, you've got me there. I know The Invasion is a film or have I got the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Is that a new dog you are getting or is *Bruce Springsteen* joining your band ?


If he is just send me your tour dates. I'll carry your bass for you..........


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> And today Bruce comes home to his new family.


Lots of photos will be needed


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2021)

Cooeee. Dull here and weather wise. We might get some rain later.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2021)

The weathers definitely gone bonkers,  it was clear when I got up, twenty minutes ago the fog descended, looked out the window five minutes ago and the fog had gone, its now gone foggy again.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, quite nice here.
Looking forward to the Camanachd Cup Final on BBC Alba this afternoon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been watching “the invasion”, first pick up at 02:00, unloaded that lot and went out again for the second, this will never stop, but no one seems to care.


Did I miss something ?


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Tis raining on Bodmin Moor. 
Off to Launceston for some shopping this morning, then off over the Moor exploring.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2021)

We played last nights gig for free and passed buckets around raising money for a local very worthy good cause. Just found out that we on oir own raised over £250.

And the pub have been on to me this morning wanting to re book us! Our post covid name change and comeback aphas gone very well.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2021)

Good Morning. Dull and overcast here, a bit like me! Geez I feel a bit dicky.  I'm reaching the conclusion alcohol no longer agrees with me. It seems one drink is OK but more is not a plan. Last night one G&T and one glass of red with my tea. Woke up in the middle of the night with a hangover type feeling. Not the first time this has happened. Away now for a week - the Lakes for the weekend and Yorkshire walking next week - two good opportunities to have just one drink of an evening as it will be a busy time anyway.

So to business. Travelling to the Lakes later this morning. It's the Fred Whitton tomorrow and registration is open this afternoon so I plan to be there. Get to my B&B, short ride to the registration to waken the legs before tomorrow. The forecast for Sunday is shite!! Though it has gone from 90% chance of rain to 50% 
Fully prepped apart from mounting my rear light/ Next job then load the bike in the car!! 

Nervous? Moi? Yes!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Tis raining on Bodmin Moor.
> Off to Launceston for some shopping this morning, then off over the Moor exploring.


Are you not well Dirk????
Its 0800 and you have not mentioned a pub lunch


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nope, you've got me there. I know The Invasion is a film or have I got the wrong end of the stick?


Glad you asked that.....I have no idea either.


----------



## Paulus (18 Sep 2021)

Good morning all. 
A reasonable start to the day here. 
No bike riding today as we are off to some friends in St.Neots for an afternoon of food and drinks. MrsP is the designated driver for the return leg.👼
Out with the dog soon. 
My day in a nutshell.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2021)

Did the Aldi dash. Very few people in at 0800.
Got some baking potatoes.......15p each is imo cheap (and they are good quality).
Lunch today will therefore be jacket spuds and quiche. 
A lovely warm day here but I have little energy so a day of tv sport beckons.
Oh yes..... I am hoping to mow the lawns.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> One word “Dover” started at 02:00 and still going on right now, but no one cares


That was actually 13 words but who's counting .
Sorry Mr NN but I am still lost (that seems to happen a lot as I get older)


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2021)

Morning. I have bimbled............very slowly 

Very cool and misty for most of the ride. The sun was just starting to break through for the last few miles. Porridge this morning to heat me up.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Are you not well Dirk????
> Its 0800 and you have not mentioned a pub lunch


Oops! Slight oversight. 
Today we will be mostly lunching at the Blisland Inn.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning. Dull and overcast here, a bit like me! Geez I feel a bit dicky.  I'm reaching the conclusion alcohol no longer agrees with me. It seems one drink is OK but more is not a plan. Last night one G&T and one glass of red with my tea. Woke up in the middle of the night with a hangover type feeling. Not the first time this has happened. Away now for a week - the Lakes for the weekend and Yorkshire walking next week - two good opportunities to have just one drink of an evening as it will be a busy time anyway.
> 
> So to business. Travelling to the Lakes later this morning. It's the Fred Whitton tomorrow and registration is open this afternoon so I plan to be there. Get to my B&B, short ride to the registration to waken the legs before tomorrow. The forecast for Sunday is shite!! Though it has gone from 90% chance of rain to 50%
> Fully prepped apart from mounting my rear light/ Next job then load the bike in the car!!
> ...



That looks a good route, a challenging day in the saddle, enjoy the ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Glad you asked that.....I have no idea either.


I remember Invasion of the body snatchers. It was priceless


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2021)

I suspect that we are talking invasion politics here, folks... 

As in migrants... 

And that will lead to a rapid end to light and friendly chitchat!


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I suspect that we are talking invasion politics here, folks...
> 
> As in migrants...
> 
> And that will lead to a rapid end to light and friendly chitchat!



I was thinking that, but still haven't a clue what the post was about, if it is its in the wrong thread.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2021)

@Dave7 guess why MrsD likes the Blisland Inn?


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2021)

Currently tackling the ironing with a head full of Judas Priest.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> One word “Dover” started at 02:00 and still going on right now, but no one cares


Ah. Boat people. Yes, a big problem and caring seems to be an issue. I'll stop.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> In that case I will delete my posts


Stick it over on the new forum........I am sure you will get plenty replies there!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> In that case I will delete my posts


You are entitled to your views. Others are entitled to theirs. 10 minutes later there is an online fight going on. You know how it goes...

That is why I kept out of the politics and current affairs forum. I would probably last less than a day before getting banned or flouncing!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> all gone and so I'm I...............




I don't think he meant you, but rather the fact that political threads are creeping back onto CC when they shouldn't be. I'd report it if I were you. We don't want that shoot back again


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The reason that
> 
> You are entitled to your views. Others are entitled to theirs. 10 minutes later there is an online fight going on. You know how it goes...
> 
> That is why I kept out of the politics and current affairs forum. I would probably last less than a day before getting banned or flouncing!




Same old same old then. Nothing changes


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You are entitled to your views. Others are entitled to theirs. 10 minutes later there is an online fight going on. You know how it goes...
> 
> That is why I kept out of the politics and current affairs forum. I would probably last less than a day before getting banned or flouncing!


Pretty sure I would be shot at dawn for my views!


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Pretty sure I would be shot at dawn for my views!



And me, I'm a bit of an old hippy, peace and love man.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Pretty sure I would be shot at dawn for my views!


Me too.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Sep 2021)

Afternoon all . Hope we are all well today .
Weather is lovely now in Coventry after the morning mist . Mrs exlaser was going out on a club ride this morning but it got cancelled, so we walked to m&s for a bottle of fizzy wine to celebrate our daughter finally getting a job 18 months after getting her Masters degree .
It’s not really what she wanted but it’s a start. It’s with a company that out sources customer relations for other companies. The funny thing is she will doing it for PSA (Peugeot) , which is company I retired from after 31 years. So when they asked her did she know who PSA was, she knew more than the person doing the interview 😂😀


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Pretty sure I would be shot at dawn for my views!


Me too


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Sep 2021)

I have bimbled. (Hope Mo doesn’t mind me copying her catchphrase). 40 miles of rolling Midlothian green-ness in pleasant autumn sun. Very enjoyable. A lot of other cyclists about, at one stage I was wondering if I had stumbled across some sort of organised ride but I don’t think I had, it was just chance I think.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Sep 2021)

Oh - it's Saturday
Was going to have a go at the Parkrun but by the time I realised it was today it was too late

Probably go out for a ride anyway - no rain forecast

grass was mown yesterday - may be the last chance I get before spring


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2021)

I have been reading and doing housework and looking at YouTube for some ideas.

BBQ pork with fries today for us.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been reading and doing housework and looking at YouTube for some ideas.
> 
> BBQ pork with fries today for us.


I had pea and ham soup. Should really get out for a wander since it’s nice. Rain tomorrow.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been reading and doing housework and looking at YouTube for some ideas.
> 
> BBQ pork with fries today for us.


When you say 'BBQ,pork"......do you mean you actually did it on the BBQ ?
We are on jackets with quiche.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Sep 2021)

Really well organised and friendly parkrun at Wormwood Scrubs. We overestimated the time required to walk to the start and arrived quite early. It starts in a field adjacent to the Linford Christie Stadium and Mrs Tenkaykev and I did a lap of the track together for a bit of nostalgia. The course was quite challenging , more of a cross country course and uneven underfoot in places. Mrs Tenkaykev left me in the dust on the second lap but we both finished ahead of the tail markers.
Thames Valley Harriers club house was open for post run coffee and homemade flapjack for £1 👍
It was great looking out of the club house window onto the running track and seeing the youngsters being coached, maybe a future Olympian is among their number.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> When you say 'BBQ,pork"......do you mean you actually did it on the BBQ ?
> We are on jackets with quiche.



No. We do it in BBQ sauce.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Pretty sure I would be shot at dawn for my views!


If I had my way people who didn’t share my views would be shot, I wouldn’t bother waiting till dawn .


----------



## 12boy (18 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Beavers are such smart animals that they are occasionally killed by the trees they fell. True thing that.
> 
> And so do people.
> It will be very windy today and tomorrow with rain on Monday so I may not get much biking in for a while.
> ...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 Sep 2021)

Can I say how much I enjoyed your use of the term "I really screwed the pooch" which needs to be repeated, often


----------



## GM (18 Sep 2021)

Greetings from a sunny Norfolk, up and out early this morning for a pre breakfast pootle around the lanes about 12 miles.


----------



## Rocky (18 Sep 2021)

GM said:


> Greetings from a sunny Norfolk, up and out early this morning for a pre breakfast pootle around the lanes about 12 miles.
> View attachment 609821


Have a lovely break, GM. It's a great part of the world - the Prof and I were there exactly 12 months ago!!


----------



## GM (18 Sep 2021)

Rocky said:


> Have a lovely break, GM. It's a great part of the world - the Prof and I were there exactly 12 months ago!!



Thanks Rocky, Yes it's a nice area. We're here with my 4 brothers and wives, each year we try to take our youngest brother 59 who is in residential care away for a break. The last couple years have been impossible so this break is good for all of us. 
Handy having the Brompton with me for the early pootles while the rest are still in bed.


----------



## gavroche (18 Sep 2021)

Salut tout le monde. Been busy again today removing some concrete border and preparing the ground for gravel coming on Monday morning.
Cycling is taking a back step at the moment as doing building work at my stepdaughter's and shoveling two tons of gravel on Monday is taking its stoll on my will power to go out on the bike.
Last time I had a ride was last Tuesday and it seems a long time ago now.
By the way, have you noticed I have said " preparing" and not the fashionable "preping" that every body seems to use nowadays, which annoys me.
@Drago , I am looking forward to seeing the photos of Bruce settling in his new home and family.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2021)

Where’s Bruce?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2021)

I nipped out for a short ride this afternoon. I am (unfortunately!) quite used to seeing fly-tipped building/household waste on the verges of local country lanes, but on today's ride was the first time that I have seen it in the town itself! 

I can't believe that anybody would do it when they might be spotted, so some toe-rag must have pulled up in the middle of the night to dump the waste!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Where’s Bruce?


https://imgflip.com/gif/z14yw


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Sep 2021)

Hi all

Just got an email about a class reunion - is is 50 years since we started at 'big school"
but the plans have been scuppered because the 'Old Boys' association have postponed the event we were planning to attend due to Covid etc

so we may go ahead and do a small one on our own - there will probably be about 10 of us rather than a 'whole school' thing that could be over 100 or more

As you may have spotted by the 'Old Boys' bit - it was an Independent school  - nothing at all like Eton but still
Anyway those that have responded come to about 10
the year group was just over 100
and - looking at the people - rather a lot of them (i.e. all but me) have been rather successful - one is even a Sir

Basically none of my group at school - but then I was in the bottom set (OK I was top of it but all the same)
so no-one has responded to the idea who hasn't done very well for themselves

Now - I am really proud of my several careers - I consider that I did damn well in a lot of difficult situations and could have earned a lot more money but I stayed where I was respected and could do a good job
Including as a teacher in a 'difficult' school - very proud of that!

so if someone with loads of money or titles wants to talk down to me it won't work - and I can be an awkward bugger at time anyway

but these people who have responded - I knew most of them quite well at school - not in 'my group' but I knew them and they are/were nice people

I was just wondering - you lot have been out of school for a load of years - have you had reunions and who turned up
and how did it go??


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Sep 2021)

At 74, been out of school for more than a year or two. 

Reunions have been arranged, but, I have never attended, I am a “look forward, not back” sort of person, although, to be fair, there is more back than forward, now 

One of my drinking pals is an avid reunion attendee, both school and works. It is beginning to depress him now, as each year passes, fewer attendees. 

Each to their own of course.


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 Sep 2021)

Also 74 and went to school reunions 14 years ago and 4 years ago. Not full school reunions but year group reunions.

I was a bit unsure about going but am glad that I did. I really enjoyed my school days and, as a year group that stuck together for seven years, more if you count the group that also went to the same primary school, we got on really well. The really great thing was that we all got on just the same as adults, even kidding each other as we did at school, even though I hadn't seen most of them since the 1960s. There were one or two that I didn't really get on with at school and I wasn't that keen on them as old blokes.

I don't think it's about looking forward not back as it is quite easy to do both. My personality and beliefs started to develop back in those days and I can celebrate the good times I had, plus learn from the bad and hope that I can continue the development for a few years yet.

It was a bit sad that two of my good friends from those days died between the two reunions, but, as my father told me when he was 89, he had lost far more people than he still knew.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2021)

@ebikeerwidnes from my year group a few are still in touch with each other. I with one person, he with 2-3 others etc.

During lockdown a Zoom reunion was instigated and 12-15 of us would "meet" for a chat every three months. It's 49 years since many of us spoke. We're all meeting up on November 7th for what I think will be a very easy and flowing day. The Zoom meetings gave us the chance to get to know each other a little which I feel will take away any awkwardness when we meet face to face in about 6 weeks.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2021)

The Red Arrows over Chorley today. The town hosted the Speakers from the G7 countries at Astley Hall. The fly past was a part of the celebrations.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Sep 2021)

The less said about my school years the better. The less said about my work days the better too. I was a square peg in a round hole in both. I would never attend a reunion of either.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2021)

Never went to the last reunion, before they turned the school into a TV set." The organiser's wanted £75 from everyone who'd be there. 

Just over a 100 turned up on the night, from a school that had as many as 1,800 pupils each year. I think two turned up that were there in the five years I was. 
One in my class was last heard off as a Doctor at Great Ormond Street Hospital, another was involved in research, some secret. Both as down to earth as when they were at school. Another was killed in a motor accident two years after leaving school.

*In turning it into a TV studio, they knocked my metalwork room down!
That's just not fair! There's many memories in those buildings.

The only other reunion I'm aware off, one particular year only, ended up with a few being arrested after a drink too many in a town center pub/nightclub.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The less said about my school years the better. The less said about my work days the better too. *I was a square peg in a round hole in both*. I would never attend a reunion of either.


Think I was similar.
Most teachers tried to forget me, but I was always recognised by them years later.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2021)

I've completely lost contact with the people I went to school with, I've been in Coventry since 1973, I went to school in Kent, If I was contacted and asked to go to a reunion I'd turn it down, same with a works reunion.


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 Sep 2021)

My closest friend, and the only school friend I have stayed in contact with, is still the boy I befriended when he started in my school at the age of 8, even though we now live 100 miles away from each other. Best men at each other's weddings, in recent years since retirement the two of us have been on three road trips across the South and West of the US as we were brought up in the days when Westerns were the staple diet of young kids.

I seem to be a bit of a rarity here in that I had a very happy childhood and schooldays and made lifelong friends in several of the companies I worked for.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The Red Arrows over Chorley today. The town hosted the Speakers from the G7 countries at Astley Hall. The fly past was a part of the celebrations.


I saw that on the news today. Sir Lindsay Harvey Hoyle (Speaker of the House of Commons) seemed like a nice man. There was a definite 'Bolton twang' to his accent - is that what the Chorley accent is like? (I looked it up - he was born in Adlington, about 5 km S of Chorley, and went to college in Bolton.) 

Some accents are similar over a wide area. Other accents vary a lot - to me Burnley's is very different to Todmorden's despite the towns only being around 13 km (8 miles) apart.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I saw that on the news today. Sir Lindsay Harvey Hoyle (Speaker of the House of Commons) seemed like a nice man. There was a definite 'Bolton twang' to his accent - is that what the Chorley accent is like? (I looked it up - he was born in Adlington, about 5 km S of Chorley, and went to college in Bolton.)
> 
> Some accents are similar over a wide area. Other accents vary a lot - to me Burnley's is very different to Todmorden's despite the towns only being around 13 km (8 miles) apart.


Todmorden and Hebden Bridge had very different accents at one point. Not so much now with all the arrivals from elsewhere over recent years.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Todmorden and Hebden Bridge had very different accents at one point. Not so much now with all the arrivals from elsewhere over recent years.


Yes - I remember that from the mid-1980s, but I don't notice it so much these days. Hebden Bridge is probably 50+% '_offcumdens_' now and it seems to be spreading up the valley as house prices have got really silly there!


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - I remember that from the mid-1980s, but I don't notice it so much these days. Hebden Bridge is probably 50+% '_offcumdens_' now and it seems to be spreading up the valley as house prices have got really silly there!


They're not that cheap in the valley either. And you'll struggle to get home insurance


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The less said about my school years the better. The less said about my work days the better too. I was a square peg in a round hole in both. I would never attend a reunion of either.


Science teachers said they felt safer once I'd left.


----------



## Joe V (19 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> A thread specially for 'persons of leisure' and independent means, or those with aspirations.
> How do you while away those lazy days?
> How do you cope financially?
> When did you retire?
> ...


I "retired" in 2016. I was among many other things a Health Care Administrator at a state prison in Pennsylvania. First of all let me say retirement is not what it is cracked up to be. You are no longer in that coveted 25 to 55 age group ( give or take) and the world no longer cares or wants your input as to what to buy or what to sell. Time becomes a problem unless you have a great hobby or lots of excess money. I had neither. I took a couple of part time jobs for the extra money and to take up some time. I planned to go on a long country wide camping trip: bought the camper and the pick-up truck. Then the BS of covid hit. So....I have taken a job at a builder supply place where I have purchased materials for the last 40 years. Before I went back to college and changed my life ( not sure for the better or worse). I now work about 20 to 24 hours a week lugging 90 pound bundles of shingles and 80 pound bags of concrete mix around and....I feel great. I no longer have to "work out on a Bowflex because my job gives me a better work out than I ever could receive on a Bowflex. One other and possibly the best thing is I found an ebike. It is powerful and has a great battery. So I go to work (max 6 hour days) and then come home and hop on the bike and ride to places in the Appalachian mountains that I used to do as a younger man. So I have come full circle and I am content. I love my " job" and I have time for leisure. So hopefully this country will get it sanity back and I will be able to take my life long dream trip. In the mean time I am definitely staying in shape and hoping for a brighter future when I can take my trip. If not? I will continue to ride my ebike with a great big smile on my face.


----------



## 12boy (19 Sep 2021)

My dad got a job on the Navajo Nation when I would have begun the 12th grade and so it was Shiprock High School for me. For some reason the Navajo girls thought I was pathetic and I quit High School and went to a University instead. I will say I have never been around people as artistically gifted as the Navajo. Of course, the college girls weren't impressed either.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks, the carers were here half six, families round this morning, not much on this afternoon, we might go for a walk.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2021)

I have very few good memories of school. I was most definitely NOT gifted and struggled to stay i the top set.......always at or around the bottom.
In the last year I won the class competition for who got the cane most.
I left aged 15 with not one qualification BUT was never out of work for more than a day or so (lots of work in the 60s).
I married and moved away in 1969 so unaware of any reunions.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

Fairly Q day today. Mrs D's new car is dirty enough to justify a clean, and i'll saueeze in a little bass practice later, butnotherwise pretty Q.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just got an email about a class reunion - is is 50 years since we started at 'big school"
> but the plans have been scuppered because the 'Old Boys' association have postponed the event we were planning to attend due to Covid etc
> ...




Hell no. Never wanted to go to one.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2021)

My one job today is to go and put drops in the aunties ears. Carers will not do it. They sort medicines out every day but they are blister packs.
Not something I look forward to


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2021)

Coooeee. Lots of rain last night. Started around 9 and carried on all night. 

It's really misty here at the moment. 

My jobs for today are...... doing sod all

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (19 Sep 2021)

Good morning all. 
The weather forecast is not too good for today. Rain is due.
I have never been to a school reunion, although I did enjoy my school years.
I still see two of the lads I started primary school with in 1963 most weeks, we went to secondary school together also.
I am hoping to get out on the bike later today for a ride.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Hahaaarrrr! Tis Talk like a Pirate Day!
We are currently staying about 5 miles away from the Jamaica Inn on Bodmin Moor.............it would be silly not to, wouldn't it.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have very few good memories of school. I was most definitely NOT gifted and struggled to stay i the top set.......always at or around the bottom.
> In the last year I won the class competition for who got the cane most.
> I left aged 15 with not one qualification BUT was never out of work for more than a day or so (lots of work in the 60s).
> I married and moved away in 1969 so unaware of any reunions.


That could almost be me , although I wouldn’t have won the caneing competition.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Hell no. Never wanted to go to one.


Tell the truth you’ve never been invited to attend a reunion .


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2021)

I never went to works nights out even when I was there, so certainly wouldn't want to meet up with many of them now! 

Rained all night but went off just as I was getting up so got out for a wander. Did a double loop of the local riverside trail and never met a soul. Lovely. 

Good night's telly tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Tell the truth you’ve never been invited to attend a reunion .




Well. That may have had a bearing on my decisson


----------



## mikeIow (19 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hahaaarrrr! Tis Talk like a Pirate Day!
> We are currently staying about 5 miles away from the Jamaica Inn on Bodmin Moor.............it would be silly not to, wouldn't it.
> ...


Heh heh!
The Inn is worth a visit….we stayed in “haunted” Room 4…..& the bar downstairs gave fair warning!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeee. Lots of rain last night. Started around 9 and carried on all night.
> 
> It's really misty here at the moment.
> 
> ...


Doing sod all is imo a much misunderstood art and should be applauded.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Doing sod all is imo a much misunderstood art and should be applauded.


I'm pretty much an expert in doing sod all! I've always been quite a lazy person by nature I'm afraid. I can quite easily sit in front of the computer for two hours doing nothing in particular, but house work, gardening, etc...........erm, no thanks!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I never went to works nights out even when I was there, so certainly wouldn't want to meet up with many of them now!


not sure if you ever said but which side of the bars where you actually on.
You can be honest Mo as we will stick by you.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Doing sod all is imo a much misunderstood art and should be applauded.




Dam right. I have def turned it into a fine art


----------



## pawl (19 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Todmorden and Hebden Bridge had very different accents at one point. Not so much now with all the arrivals from elsewhere over recent years.





I was born in Loughborough Shepshed aprox eight miles away had a very different accent and with the older residents was sometimes difficult to understand


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, bright and breezy here. Had a good day of telly yesterday, what with the shinty and Strictly and 3 races on Eurosport, Luxembourg, Slovakia, Belgium. Today we have the final stage of Slovakia and the opening race of the Worlds, the mens tt.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2021)

Odd weather. Blue sky and sunshine and rain . Very very fine rain.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Fairly Q day today. Mrs D's new car is dirty enough to justify a clean, and i'll saueeze in a little bass practice later, butnotherwise pretty Q.


..........and what will little Bruce be doing?


----------



## pawl (19 Sep 2021)

Good morning one and all Raining here Looks set for the day.

Watched the first three episodes of Vigil last night.Enjoyed it.if I have time will watch episode four this afternoon and five tonight.Will record Vera


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Good morning one and all Raining here Looks set for the day.
> 
> Watched the first three episodes of Vigil last night.Enjoyed it.if I have time will watch episode four this afternoon and five tonight.Will record Vera


It's Endeavour tonight. Vera was only on for 2 episodes sadly. I'll watch Endeavour since it's 2 hours, then catch up on Vigil.


----------



## pawl (19 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's Endeavour tonight. Vera was only on for 2 episodes sadly. I'll watch Endeavour since it's 2 hours, then catch up on Vigil.




Silly me I mean Endevour Good thinking Will do the same


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2021)

I like this. Funny, but sadly true these days with everyone with their heads stuck in their phones.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's Endeavour tonight. Vera was only on for 2 episodes sadly. I'll watch Endeavour since it's 2 hours, then catch up on Vigil.




Vigil is getting exciting.


----------



## pawl (19 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Vigil is getting exciting.




Yes unusual setting for a thriller


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Sep 2021)

Off to Southwell near Nottingham today. Had a walk with granddaughter Chloe to the local park this morning, surprising to see a goat sanctuary in Kensington and Chelsea.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Off to Southwell near Nottingham today. Had a walk with granddaughter Chloe to the local park this morning, surprising to see a goat sanctuary in Kensington and Chelsea.
> 
> 
> View attachment 609926
> ...


I love goats. Don't know what it is about them. They just seem to have great character.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hahaaarrrr! Tis Talk like a Pirate Day!
> We are currently staying about 5 miles away from the Jamaica Inn on Bodmin Moor.............it would be silly not to, wouldn't it.
> ...


Splice the mainbrace and hoist the jib.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Sep 2021)

I'm going to the poop deck


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm going to the poop deck


Just keep it clean.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Sep 2021)

On our trip to the Station we passed Mornington Crescent. I smiled when I saw that the pub on the corner was named the “ Lyttelton Arms “ 😎👍


----------



## gavroche (19 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I love goats. Don't know what it is about them. They just seem to have great character.


Me too, apart from dogs, goats and ducks are my favourite animals.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Sep 2021)

Well - yesterday it happened - or very nearly
COming across the old bridge - very good seperate cycle path across the main bit which then merges onto a wide shared cycle path
I was riding along and I notice
a) a group of 2-3 walkers in front
b) a group of young lads on bike in front of them approaching

The front lad decided that - in spite of the walkers forcing him nearer to the kerb and hence the cars - that now was a good time to pull a wheelie
after all why not - there must have been at least 2 feet for him to go through
OK - he made it and missed the walkers and didn't drop off the kerb
so he was feeling good and kept on
at which point a Discovery came up behind me - and hence towards the lad doing the wheelie - and revved his engine - it was VERY loud (seem to be trendy round here at the moment) and startled the lad
who lost control of the wheelie, the front wheel dropped to the ground pointing slightly right and about 5 yards in front of me

I stopped FAST - he managed to stop about 1 inch away from me - no idea how he didn't fall off

no-one injured by pure luck

Then 10 minutes laster a duck decided to do a suicide dash in front of me on a canal path
nearly ran over its wing - just missed

after that the ride was calm - but Yea Gods

I suspect the disc brakes helped - but lets not start that one again eh!


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Well - yesterday it happened - or very nearly
> COming across the old bridge - very good seperate cycle path across the main bit which then merges onto a wide shared cycle path
> I was riding along and I notice
> a) a group of 2-3 walkers in front
> ...


That duck will be watching for you now, and it'll have its mates nearby ready to pounce.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> That duck will be watching for you now, and it'll have its mates nearby ready to pounce.


I'm riding a metal ebike and I am bigger than them

Trying to take me on would just be quackers!!



sorry


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2021)

Here be all ye scurvy dogs from Cornwall. Hahaar!






?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Sep 2021)

I took my wife to Jamaica Inn

Jamaica

no she went of her own accord


sorry - strange mood today


----------



## numbnuts (19 Sep 2021)

I forgot to take my night time tablets ....I'm guessing it's all down hill from now on


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I'm riding a metal ebike and I am bigger than them
> 
> Trying to take me on would just be quackers!!
> 
> ...


They outnumber you and they have the old bill on their side


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I forgot to take my night time tablets ....I'm guessing it's all down hill from now on


Close the curtains, pretend its still last night and take them.
Don't think you'll miss much today anyway.


----------



## pawl (19 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Splice the mainbrace and hoist the jib.




Did you get into character.before you posted that,standing on one leg with a crutch Parrot on one shoulder
Plus eye patch(on you not the parrot).while singing fifteen men on on a deadman’s chest

Why would anyone sing that while sitting on some dead blokes chest.


----------



## pawl (19 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm going to the poop deck





Never done that.Once crept into a crypt crapped and crept out again.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Never done that.Once crept into a crypt crapped and crept out again.


 
I bet that scared the poop out of you didn't it


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Did you get into character.before you posted that,standing on one leg with a crutch Parrot on one shoulder
> Plus eye patch(on you not the parrot).while singing fifteen men on on a deadman’s chest
> 
> Why would anyone sing that while sitting on some dead blokes chest.


No, parrot didn't want to stay there.

As for the 15 men
http://www.longjohnsilvertrust.co.uk/deadmanschest.php


----------



## numbnuts (19 Sep 2021)

Home made chicken cottage pie for lunch with a G&T followed by mince pie and custard


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Never done that.Once crept into a crypt crapped and crept out again.



I thought the cat had done that, the cleanup bills now heading in your direction.😁😁😁


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Hell no. Never wanted to go to one.


Go and meet a bunch of people that you didn't like enough 50 years ago to stay friends with...?  I agree - no thanks! 

Apart from that it would be somewhat depressing to have memories of fit, vibrant, long-haired teenagers suddenly replaced by the current reality of fellow saggy, wrinkled, balding OAPs! We would no doubt end up doing a body count to see who hadn't got as far as this.

I would also find it depressing to discover how successful many of them have been compared to me. I used to beat them all in nearly every exam at school but then failed the big test - real life. I know that at least two of them went on to become doctors, one became a QC, there were several scientists, and so on...

Many years later I bumped into one of the classmates who had become a doctor. He told me how great it was that he had opted for medicine. He asked what I was doing... I told him that I was working as an unskilled labourer in a local factory. He thought that I was cracking a really funny joke - ha ha ha! No, seriously, what was I doing? It took me some time to convince him. He looked embarrassed, made his excuses, and went back over to his friends.

Multiply that twenty to thirty times? Naaah!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> That duck will be watching for you now, and it'll have its mates nearby ready to pounce.


Those duck gangs are seriously scary! I watched a duckumentary sorry, _documentary _about them the other day...


----------



## numbnuts (19 Sep 2021)

I hate to blow my own trumpet , but my cottage pie was delicious, far better than my Ex wife's cooking all her meals tasted the same except for salad.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I hate to blow my own trumpet , but my cottage pie was delicious, far better than my Ex wife's cooking all her meals tasted the same except for salad.


Frightened to ask but what did the salad taste like ?


----------



## numbnuts (19 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Frightened to ask but what did the salad taste like ?


 
Salad has a fresh taste of many different flavours, in contrast her cooked meals no matter what is was all tasted the same, yet her mother was a very good cook, but it never rubbed off on her.
I suppose I was lucky I started cooking at an early age and by the time I was 8 I could cook a full roast dinner with pudding as well, and when I went to Aussie I met up with three other lads and we all rented a house and I did all the cooking, bought a recipes book to try out new meals and also got into Indian and Chinese too, I really do like cooking and baking.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2021)

Just watched a film on BBC2 to fill in time before Countryfile. Quite exciting. Based on a true story of a crew of 4 going out in a fierce storm and managed to get 32 survivors off a tanker that had broken in two.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2021)

Good evening. I shall try to catch up later. I've been for a bike ride today. A magnificent route including the Lake District passes Kirkstone, Honister, Newlands, Winlater, Cold Fell (it was), Hardknott, Wrynose, Blea Tarn. It was of course The Fred Whitton Challenge.

I've ridden Hardknott five times now, climbing it today was the hardest thing I've done on a bike. 90+ miles in to a hard ride to be faced with a 35% climb. I grovelled, cramped, sweated, stopped, swore but got back on it. 

Rest of the route was a challenge but I felt comfortable all the way round.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2021)

I have to go out and pick my granddaughter up from Mach train station


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good evening. I shall try to catch up later. I've been for a bike ride today. A magnificent route including the Lake District passes Kirkstone, Honister, Newlands, Winlater, Cold Fell (it was), Hardknott, Wrynose, Blea Tarn. It was of course The Fred Whitton Challenge.
> 
> I've ridden Hardknott five times now, climbing it today was the hardest thing I've done on a bike. 90+ miles in to a hard ride to be faced with a 35% climb. I grovelled, cramped, sweated, stopped, swore but got back on it.
> 
> ...


Bloody well done. I’m a few years younger and wouldn’t even contemplate that!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2021)

I have to go out for beer 🍺


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good evening. I shall try to catch up later. I've been for a bike ride today. A magnificent route including the Lake District passes Kirkstone, Honister, Newlands, Winlater, Cold Fell (it was), Hardknott, Wrynose, Blea Tarn. It was of course The Fred Whitton Challenge.
> 
> I've ridden Hardknott five times now, climbing it today was the hardest thing I've done on a bike. 90+ miles in to a hard ride to be faced with a 35% climb. I grovelled, cramped, sweated, stopped, swore but got back on it.
> 
> ...


On the plus side, you did complete your weekly distance.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I have to go out for beer 🍺


Poor planning!
You'd have had beer at home, if you'd planned ahead.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I have to go out for beer 🍺



Enjoy it, you've earned it.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody well done. I’m a few years younger and wouldn’t even contemplate that!


Thanks Mo. I didn't really contemplate it. I enter every year and this time I got lucky in the ballot.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks Mo. I didn't really contemplate it. I enter every year and this time I got lucky in the ballot.


Fast edit?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2021)

Aaargh - I found the _*Infinite Chocolate Generator*_ again...

No matter how carefully I watch it, I _STILL_ can't figure out how it works - it does my head in!


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Aaargh - I found the _*Infinite Chocolate Generator*_ again...
> 
> No matter how carefully I watch it, I _STILL_ can't figure out how it works - it does my head in!


Just eat the free piece.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just eat the free piece.


I did, but then another one appeared. And another one. And... _*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_


----------



## 12boy (20 Sep 2021)

Supposed to get -1C tomorrow night. I will have to cover some stuff and let the rest freeze. And pick a bunch, too. Since we are about 300 ft above the river it frequently doesn't get as cold as it does further down. Monday and Tuesday will be busy with medical stuff so it would be best to do what I can today.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I did, but then another one appeared. And another one. And... _*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_


You'll have a full 400g bar by now.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2021)

Just 4 degrees at the moment! Autumn has definitely arrived.

Another good night of telly to come with the 4 parter Manhunt on Monday to Thursday plus Silent Witness which I’ll need to watch on catch up along with Vigil as I watched Endeavour last night. 

Off for a walk after coffee. Jacket required this morning.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

A Q day planned, my first on my own with Bruce, who is very quickly learning the household routine. A friend of mine is popping in AM to see Bruce, but thats all I have planned.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2021)

Good morning people, carers aren't here yet, possible bike ride later, down the club tonight.


----------



## Paulus (20 Sep 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A bit of a cloudy start to the day here. 
I've just heard onthe radio that my energy supplier, Bulb, the 6th largest, is going bust unless it can get a bailout from the government. 
I wonder who I'll be with next month, and at what price? 
What with prices going through the roof, CO2 shortages , labour shortages and all the other problems this country has, things do not look rosie for Boris and his merry band of followers.


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2021)

Morning all


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, bright and sunny here, and not as cold as forecast, currently 10.7°.
Just the shopping to do today.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2021)

Good morrow you rabble. It's misty here and a tad chilly as well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> A Q day planned, my first on my own with Bruce, who is very quickly learning the household routine. A friend of mine is popping in AM to see Bruce, but thats all I have planned.




We havnt seen any pictures of Bruce yet .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Sep 2021)

I’m not a football person but this story of Spurs being beaten by an adhoc combo of two Inverness teams is quite fascinating.
When Spurs were humbled in the Highlands https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-58542543


> Caledonian and Thistle were not even the best sides in Inverness that season


Inverness isn’t very big even now. Just how many teams did they have in 1921 ?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Sep 2021)

Hello people. Still in the Lakes and looks like it will be a beautiful day. Slept like the dead last night - 8.5 hours straight through.

Driving home in an hour or so. When I get back it's unload the bike, kit in the washing machine and then leave for Yorkshire. We're going to Richmond with friends for a walking holiday........ apparently we're stopping for a walk on the way over.  I'll let you know how that goes


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2021)

Its just come up on my memories on facebook, its been 10 years since we got back from our holiday in New York, I posted 
"Sat here knackered and jet lagged, flew in from New York's JFK airport early this morning after an overnight flight and got home dinner time, great holiday but it will be even better when I've caught up with the time zones". I can't believe its been that long since that holiday.


----------



## gavroche (20 Sep 2021)

Good morning all. Two tons of gravel is being delivered this morning so I will be shifting it from the front of the house to the back with my wife supplying the coffee and supervising. 
No ride today obviously but did manage to go out for a short one yesterday. At least it is not raining but blue sky. 
I am expecting back ache and tired legs later on today.


----------



## gavroche (20 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just 4 degrees at the moment! * Autumn has definitely arrived.*
> 
> Another good night of telly to come with the 4 parter Manhunt on Monday to Thursday plus Silent Witness which I’ll need to watch on catch up along with Vigil as I watched Endeavour last night.
> 
> Off for a walk after coffee. Jacket required this morning.


Not quite yet Mo, one more day of official summer and Autumn will start properly on Wednesday.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We havnt seen any pictures of Bruce yet .


Go the the Pets sub forum and look at the Meet Bruce thread


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2021)

Very enjoyable walk done up our local hill. Well, not sure the hike up the steeper bits was enjoyable, but it's always worth it for the views. Pockets of mist lying but I could see over the top so was lovely. Grabbed some bits of shopping in the Co-op on the way back home.

Bran flake and banana time.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Sep 2021)

Morning it's  here we have a new tenant a lady , as Forrest Gump use to say living in a flat is like a box of chocolates you never know what your going to get.
Going to Sainsburys later as I need a few bits.


----------



## postman (20 Sep 2021)

Charity shop run and a local tip run today.Mrs P is slowly cleaning out daughters bedrom,plus we went to Manchester to bring son's rubbish to Leeds.Also for the tip.Yesterday was wonderful,mother in law got the shock of her life when she finally realised it was us sitting in the restaurant.65 years married wow,Her Majesty in Larndon sent a lovely card.Mind you Mrs P had to contact Buck House to let her know to post the card.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2021)

Not a lot to do today.
I have done light and dark washing.....all away now.
Will try a walk to the Spar for sliced bread** as I have sauce left from Saturdays curry so.....do some chips, bread n butter. Chip butties with curry sauce YUM YUM.
**I generally make my own bread but it doesn't really adapt to butties. Makes a nice sandwich but for putting chips on, folding it over and dipping it calls for shop bought


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Sep 2021)

Morning
Got up rather late - looks like weather will be OK today - so a ride is probably on the cards
Probably about time my wife's folder got a run out so I'll probably take that around teh canals before it gets too muddy for that route

Once I was awake I found news reports about problems on Virgin
Checked and reports of problems in Liverpool
So I checked the official status and - yes there IS a problem in this area
Apparently there is a problem getting GB News

Good job they told me - otherwise I might not have noticed!


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello people. Still in the Lakes and looks like it will be a beautiful day. Slept like the dead last night - 8.5 hours straight through.
> 
> Driving home in an hour or so. When I get back it's unload the bike, kit in the washing machine and then leave for Yorkshire. We're going to Richmond with friends for a walking holiday........ *apparently we're stopping for a walk on the way over. * I'll let you know how that goes


Sneaking across the border, away from the roads?


----------



## postman (20 Sep 2021)

Postman and Mrs P ,are back from the charity run.Next we are going shopping for two single beds.A suggestion by me this one.I think.


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2021)

Sitting in Boscastle waiting for the Cobweb Inn to start doing food. 
The weather is alternating between blimmin' hot and sunny, to cool and cloudy.












Might treat ourselves to a pasty.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Sitting in Boscastle waiting for the Cobweb Inn to start doing food.
> The weather is alternating between blimmin' hot and sunny, to cool and cloudy.
> 
> View attachment 610100
> ...


I got a job offer in Yorkshire.
We went house hunting and chose a bungalow called Cobwebs.
Currently
Owned
By
Woolwich and
Equitable
Building society


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Claybrook Magna loop, rode 31 miles, a lovely bright sunny morning with a stiff cold breeze, my first ride for a fortnight and I was feeling it crossing Coventry at the end. I was planning the short ride but got diverted on the way back, road closure in Monks Kirby, and had to ride one of the longer loops, but it was nice to be out riding my bike in the sunshine.

I like the name of this pub in Claybrook Magna.


----------



## Sterlo (20 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Sitting in Boscastle waiting for the Cobweb Inn to start doing food.
> The weather is alternating between blimmin' hot and sunny, to cool and cloudy.
> 
> View attachment 610100
> ...


Still one of my favourite places to visit in the country, well jealous


----------



## Sterlo (20 Sep 2021)

...in fact it was my screensaver for years


----------



## numbnuts (20 Sep 2021)

That was an expensive shopping trip...I lost my Sigma bike computer


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Sep 2021)

2 bits of bad news

Firstly - GBNews is back working on Virgin again

secondly - decided to take my wife's folding ebike out for a run - which I do every few months to keep the battery and motor running OK
Last outing was probably 3 months ago - drained the battery to nearly zero - fully charged - then rode it for half its normal range

Tried it today - charger says it is fully charged - but no lights come on the control panel - and no response from the motor etc

wondering what to do - came from Halfords but if I take it there they will probably want to replace the battery - their ability to test an ebike may be rather hit and miss


----------



## numbnuts (20 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> 2 bits of bad news
> 
> Firstly - GBNews is back working on Virgin again
> 
> ...


 
You need to check the voltage at the battery.
These batterys don't like to be taken too low so you may have damaged it.
How old in said battery ?

ps GBNews is working on my virgin


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning it's


Put some clothes on then! 



numbnuts said:


> That was an expensive shopping trip...I lost my Sigma bike computer


That's bad... Lost (fell off) or stolen (left on trike but not there when you came out of the shop)?

My neighbour started doing DIY at 08:30, which probably seems a reasonable time to you early birds, but I had only been asleep for about 4.5 hours so I wasn't pleased!

I was eventually dozing off again when my pal rang to say that she was coming over to Todmorden to do a few things. I got up and went to meet her. She had heard about a new community group forming in Tod so we went along to the college where it will be based to check out the plans. They are planning a power tool 'lending library', which could be very handy. They are going to do lots of things including bike maintenance and electronic repairs classes; I might offer to help out on some of them. 

Oh, ha ha ha. HA HA HA!! Sorry, my childish sense of humour, but I just got an email from the group detailing what is happening when. Two of the sessions are labelled '_FAMILY MAKING_'!!!   (Teaching families how to make things...)


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Sitting in Boscastle waiting for the Cobweb Inn to start doing food.
> The weather is alternating between blimmin' hot and sunny, to cool and cloudy.
> 
> View attachment 610100
> ...


Shouldn't that be pastie, as in this slow news day item.
Man eats Cornish Pasties.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Put some clothes on then!
> That's bad... Lost (fell off) or stolen (left on trike but not there when you came out of the shop)?


It was on when I left the garage, but a half a mile down the road is was gone, turned back, but could not see it.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2021)

Slight change of plans.
Decided on curry, rice and nan bread.
Still got my walk in. Part way thro I felt a strong arm drag me into the Millhouse for a glass of Too Hoots. ....it was very tasty and refreshing.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Slight change of plans.
> Decided on curry, rice and nan bread.
> Still got my walk in. Part way thro I felt* a strong arm* drag me into the Millhouse for a glass of Too Hoots.* ....it was very tasty and refreshing.*
> View attachment 610136


Enough of the arm, what was the pint like?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Enough of the arm, what was the pint like?


Very nice.
Never heard of it before but would definitely have it again.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Sep 2021)

I've just won £10 on the postcode lottery - God knows who need it most


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Very nice.
> Never heard of it before but would definitely have it again.


Just watch out for that arm!


----------



## postman (20 Sep 2021)

Right when I said Postman and Mrs P were back from the charity run,I did not mean run.I mean how could I run.Anyway we now have ,well not yet two single beds,plus fancy mattresses.What an experience that is.Dream is the name of the company,first you lay on a bed that scans you,then it makes suggestions to the type of mattress,you then try a few out I tried four,settled on the first I tried so they are arriving the middle of October,I will let you know if I get a better sleep after all of that.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2021)

I think some on here might like this one.


----------



## gavroche (20 Sep 2021)

Job done, gravel shifted and my wife has made me home made rice pudding as a reward.


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Shouldn't that be pastie, as in this slow news day item.
> Man eats Cornish Pasties.


Pasty is the singular of pasties.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2021)

We have a trellis with a climbing rose.
It looked as though it had finished for the year but suddenly a number of buds appeared and flowered.


----------



## postman (20 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I think some on here might like this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 610143


do you deliver.


----------



## rustybolts (20 Sep 2021)

Miss the bright evenings , getting very dark very early now


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2021)

Harvest moon tonight.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2021)

I have risen! First!

Off to see Jethro Tull in Leicester tonight.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2021)

Second. Lol.

Dry and cool here. Supposed to get quite breezy so that will kill what little enthusiasm I have for cycling so more walking will be done. Enjoying my walking anyway

Enjoyed Silent Witness last night plus caught up on Vigil. It’s getting quite poor reviews on some sites but I’m enjoying it. Jeez, it’s just some drama for the telly, not real life. Obviously, the storyline would never happen as I can’t see a police officer even being allowed in a nuclear sub. I’ll watch the second part of Silent Witness tonight. I’ll need to catch up on Manhunt on ITV Player.


----------



## shep (21 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Sitting in Boscastle waiting for the Cobweb Inn to start doing food.
> The weather is alternating between blimmin' hot and sunny, to cool and cloudy.
> 
> View attachment 610100
> ...


My Son's in Perranporth on Holiday this week so not far from you, weather has been lovely by all accounts.


----------



## shep (21 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Second. Lol.
> 
> Dry and cool here. Supposed to get quite breezy so that will kill what little enthusiasm I have for cycling so more walking will be done. Enjoying my walking anyway
> 
> Enjoyed Silent Witness last night plus caught up on Vigil. It’s getting quite poor reviews on some sites but I’m enjoying it. Jeez, it’s just some drama for the telly, not real life. Obviously, the storyline would never happen as I can’t see a police officer even being allowed in a nuclear sub. I’ll watch the second part of Silent Witness tonight. I’ll need to catch up on Manhunt on ITV Player.


We seem to watch the same stuff as you, Manhunt looks very good in my opinion. He never seems to do anything poor though does he, Clunes.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2021)

Good morning all. Nice and bright outside. 
I have the excitement of a Sainsbury's delivery this morning, we were running a bit low on some essentials so put an order in.
Another bimble on the bike later after all the domestics have been done. 
On the telly front,
I am up to date with Vigil, the story is a bit silly in parts, but watchable. 
I have two Endeavours to watch, they are recorded so I can whizz through the adverts.
Recorded Manhunt last night as I watched silent witness. 
We watched Help last night, Jodie Comer and Stephen Graham lead in this play set in a care home at the start of the pandemic. It's very good with an excellent cast. C4 on catchup for those interested.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all. Nice and bright outside.
> I have the excitement of a Sainsbury's delivery this morning, we were running a bit low on some essentials so put an order in.
> Another bimble on the bike later after all the domestics have been done.
> On the telly front,
> ...


My Bro told that "Help" was worth watching.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, bright and breezy here.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2021)

Good morning.
That was a good sleep. I slept in till 06.30. I don't like these dark mornings but they do help me sleep in.
Have to be out around 0900 to get to the Post Office, then off to the aunties.
Today I really MUST do paperwork........I have been threatening it for weeks but I really must do it.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2021)

Had an email, house sale should complete today. That's me and Mrs D 150 gees richer.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen! First!
> 
> Off to see Jethro Tull in Leicester tonight.


Didn't realise they were still going AND with the same front man who is really multi talented.
He is really old though......only a few months younger than me .
Enjoy it


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2021)

I'm with Mo. Vigil is really good. Manhunt was off to a good start as well.

Morning. Cool here. Rather Brrrrrrrr

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Had an email, house sale should complete today. That's me and Mrs D 150 gees richer.


Nice, that'll help boost the pension for you both.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Didn't realise they were still going AND with the same front man who is really multi talented.
> He is really old though......only a few months younger than me .
> Enjoy it


This is the 8th time ive seen Tull/Ian Anderson. He still puts on a fabulous stage show, but he now has COPD and is unsure himself how much longer he can leap about the stage like a demented loon.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm with Mo. Vigil is really good. Manhunt was off to a good start as well.
> 
> Morning. Cool here. Rather Brrrrrrrr
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Vigil is awesome, the way he flies Thunderbird 2 into danger like that.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Sep 2021)

One of the early comments I read about Vigil was complaining ‘within minutes of the start’ of the inaccuracy of the uniforms. Jings, if only that was the only inaccuracy to complain of 😄


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2021)

shep said:


> We seem to watch the same stuff as you, Manhunt looks very good in my opinion. He never seems to do anything poor though does he, Clunes.


No. I like actors that can switch from comedy to serious and carry them both off. I was surprised how good Rowan Atkinson was as Maigret too.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sneaking across the border, away from the roads?


Yep, managed to get through an unmanned checkpoint on the road from Sedbergh to Hawes.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2021)

So here we are in Richmond enjoying a glorious Yorkshire morning. Sharp, bright and sunny. We're at the Richmond Books and Boots festival which involves organised walks by day and literary events in the evening. The literary events have varying levels of "brow." 

Today being glorious we're going to skip the festival and drive to the coast. Saltburn is only be an hour away.


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

First thing to do today is to source a 6kg propane bottle. I ran out last night and had to change over to my reserve bottle. The local hardware store has some in stock. 
Nice bit of sunshine yesterday on my solar panel which charged my leisure battery right up again.
The joys of off grid living.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> No. I like actors that can switch from comedy to serious and carry them both off. I was surprised how good Rowan Atkinson was as Maigret too.


Steve Carrell is a very good serious actor too.


----------



## pawl (21 Sep 2021)

shep said:


> We seem to watch the same stuff as you, Manhunt looks very good in my opinion. He never seems to do anything poor though does he, Clunes.




We’re the same Always seem to be playing catch-up.Usually watch the repeats of Heart Beat while I have my lunch.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen! First!
> 
> Off to see Jethro Tull in Leicester tonight.


Made a neat seed drill.


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen! First!
> 
> Off to see Jethro Tull in Leicester tonight.


Jethro Tull ! . @Drago your too young, there more my age group.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm with Mo. Vigil is really good. Manhunt was off to a good start as well.
> 
> Morning. Cool here. *Rather Brrrrrrrr*
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Busy line?


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> No. I like actors that can switch from comedy to serious and carry them both off. I was surprised how good Rowan Atkinson was as Maigret too.


I have been watching reruns of the Michael Gambon Maigret , good but Rowan Atkinson much better. 
Maigret must be unique among fictional detectives , he is not divorced does not have a drink problem, is not always in conflict with his superiors. He has a stable home life with a supportive wife .


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Jethro Tull ! . @Drago your too young, there more my age group.


Quite a few years back I went to see a Mick Abrahams gig. His usual drummer was ill so he got Clive Bunker to guest with him.
Kind of half of Jethro Tull on stage..


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I have been watching reruns of the Michael Gambon Maigret , good but Rowan Atkinson much better.
> Maigret must be unique among fictional detectives , he is not divorced does not have a drink problem, is not always in conflict with his superiors. He has a stable home life with a supportive wife .




I've been watching those as well and I have to agree, Rowan Atkinson is better.


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Quite a few years back I went to see a Mick Abrahams gig. His usual drummer was ill so he got Clive Bunker to guest with him.
> Kind of half of Jethro Tull on stage..


I say Blodwyn Pig at Birmingham Town Hall in 1971 (I think).
Still listen to 'Ahead Rings Out' on a regular basis. Excellent band and better than Jethro Tull, in my humble opinion.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2021)

A question for the gardening gurus. When is the best time to prune a lavender bush. Some say spring and some say September.


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> A question for the gardening gurus. When is the best time to prune a lavender bush. Some say spring and some say September.


OH-NO @Dave7 will be along soon with his dreadful and smutty bush pruning “jokes” .


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> A question for the gardening gurus. When is the best time to prune a lavender bush. Some say spring and some say September.


Once it has finished flowering. some flower later than others. Prune by about 1/3rd, but don't cut back into the old wood.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Once it has finished flowering. some flower later than others. Prune by about 1/3rd, but don't cut back into the old wood.




Thanks


----------



## gavroche (21 Sep 2021)

njour. I watched Man Hunt last night. Very good and yes, I like Clune too, he is a very good actor and chooses his roles well.
After all that gravel shifting yesterday, I am pleased to report I have no backache and no tired limbs either. 
I took my Trek for its first free service earlier and should get it back in next couple of days as they seem to be very busy in the bike shop. To be fair, I don't think my bike needs anything doing to it as I look after it well and I have only done 500 kms since new last June as I use my other bikes as well. 
Nice weather today so maybe a ride on the Roubaix this afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2021)

I suppose it's lunchtime. I have accomplished precisely zero this morning..........what a surprise!  Well, I did an online jigsaw and drank coffee.

Getting windy out there, but another walk should be on the cards I think.


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2021)

Good afternoon all, Sainsbugs have done the delivery, A ham and mushroom omelette for lunch, and then to Trent Park for a long walk through the woods with the dog.


----------



## Paulus (21 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good afternoon all, Sainsbugs have done the delivery, A ham and mushroom omelette for lunch, and then to Trent Park for a long walk through the woods with the dog.


Plus, the bedlinen has been washed and is on the line, and the rear brakes adjusted on my touring bike.
It's all go at the moment


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Sep 2021)

Took the folding ebike to the LBS this morning
Had to ride there WITH NO MOTOR POWER 

He is going to check it but he thinks the battery is b******d - which is bascially what I expected anyway
but he has the stuff to check it easily whcih I don't - so best to be sure before spending money getting it recelled or whatever

Also means I had a chance to get a pork pie for SWMBO - which will make me her hero for a few minutes!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Sep 2021)

Quite pleasant here, 15°, light cloud/hazy sunshine, breezy. Enjoyed my walks to and from the gym.


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> A question for the gardening gurus. When is the best time to prune a lavender bush. Some say spring and some say September.


MrsD likes to have her bush trimmed at the start of the season.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> MrsD likes to have her bush trimmed at the start of the season.


We all know that


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2021)

I’ve let mine get long and straggly this year!


----------



## numbnuts (21 Sep 2021)

I haven't got a bush


----------



## Chief Broom (21 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> A question for the gardening gurus. When is the best time to prune a lavender bush. Some say spring and some say September.


When its finished flowering  Hi folks gusty old day in Brora but nice surf rollin in. Sat on the bench overlooking the sea this morning and theres a rucksack hanging on it left by a tourists/visitor. Thing is i could do with a rucksack and as this ones been hanging there for 2 weeks now thought i might snaffle it....or should i ? I didnt in the end as dont want to be known locally as some rotten git who nicks stuff...Anyhoo whilst typing this postie has delivered....yep its the [fanfare] its the ,,,,[drum roll]...its the ring of power....no its not its my holy handlebar stem!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> When its finished flowering  Hi folks gusty old day in Brora but nice surf rollin in. Sat on the bench overlooking the sea this morning and theres a rucksack hanging on it left by a tourists/visitor. Thing is i could do with a rucksack and as this ones been hanging there for 2 weeks now thought i might snaffle it....or should i ? I didnt in the end as dont want to be known locally as some rotten git who nicks stuff...Anyhoo whilst typing this postie has delivered....yep its the [fanfare] its the ,,,,[drum roll]...its the ring of power....no its not its my holy handlebar stem!


Hope this means the end of your hassle and makes the bike rideable, or are you still not sure about the wheel?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> OH-NO @Dave7 will be along soon with his dreadful and smutty bush pruning “jokes” .


I have no idea what you refer to


----------



## Chief Broom (21 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope this means the end of your hassle and makes the bike rideable, or are you still not sure about the wheel?


Thanks Mo1059  There is a small question mark over the wheel but i reckon it'll probably be ok,,,Think i'll post on the maintenance section in a while and get some expert opinion. Im happy that its complete now and soon have it up and running


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Sep 2021)

Afternoon all .
Am just in the middle of having a senior moment.
My daughter needs a new mattress, so I ordered one for her last week .Picked a date and time for it to be delivered , today between 10 and 2 . Well it got to 2pm and no mattress had arrived , so I logged into the companies web site to check my order and send them an angry email.
Only to find the delivery date is actually NEXT Tuesday 😂😂😂

In other news , daughter has just started her first proper job since finishing her masters at uni in 2020 . We just got to go to her graduation a couple of weeks before the first lockdown . She’s been volunteering in a charity shop all the way though COVID but has found getting a full time job so difficult. She is mildly autistic ,so interviews don’t come easy for her but she’s really worked at improving this and it’s paid off.


----------



## 12boy (21 Sep 2021)

Well, I covered nothing and it didn't freeze last night, nor will in the next week or so. It did rain heavily yesterday and the night before that so no watering for a bit. Very good.
I will have time for a bitchin ride this morning....air is pristine, the sky deep blue and it is cool enough to wear long pants and a stocking cap under the helmet. Yesterday was the same and it is nice to make an effort without overheating. 
Today we meet with the cancer doc to discuss yesterday's catscan and blood draw and hear his decision on whether or not the current chemo is working or is a change needed to some other regime . 
Gracie, the geriatric Rat terrier and I have been doing well anticipating when she will have a round in the chamber and she hasn't pooped inside for a while. Things are a bit better.... the combination of the approaching winter, a failing dog and Mrs 12's struggles were chapping my butt, so to speak. Is it not written...You cannot always control what happens, but you can control how you deal with what happens?
Enough of that..from reading y'all's posts it seems we are all doing pretty damn well at enjoying our situations. Good for us.
Be well and safe.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> A question for the gardening gurus. When is the best time to prune a lavender bush. Some say spring and some say September.



I would normally do my Lavender hedge in September, just don't cut into the wood, my old Lavender hedge has gone now and I've replaced it with a new one, the old one was 12 years old and had got very untidy.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2021)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2021)

We have just enjoyed a roast dinner wat as ow I made.
MrsD has gone off meat so I enjoyed a big fat pork and leek sausage......with well done roast spuds, carrots, cauliflower and nice thick gravy.....very yummy.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all .
> Am just in the middle of having a senior moment.
> My daughter needs a new mattress, so I ordered one for her last week .Picked a date and time for it to be delivered , today between 10 and 2 . Well it got to 2pm and no mattress had arrived , so I logged into the companies web site to check my order and send them an angry email.
> *Only to find the delivery date is actually NEXT Tuesday* 😂😂😂
> ...



1. Happens to us all 

2. Well done her


----------



## numbnuts (21 Sep 2021)

NHS <rant> DIY 
I was going to start a thread, but this is about OAPs like us


> Dear Mr NN
> We would like you to do some home blood pressure monitoring. Please take your blood pressure twice daily for a minimum of 7 days. You can then submit the readings via e-consult.
> Your GP will then be able to review your results and will let you know if any action is needed.
> Thanks, Dr Nicola Holroyd
> North Baddesley Surgery


So one would have to buy a blood pressure monitor if you never had one, as we all know cheap one can give false reading high as well as low, yet we are to be evaluated on our own reading, if we get it all wrong with el-cheapo machine ie all low reading your fine and we don't need to see you.
I've got a good mind not to do it.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> NHS <rant> DIY
> I was going to start a thread, but this is about OAPs like us
> 
> So one would have to buy a blood pressure monitor if you never had one, as we all know cheap one can give false reading high as well as low, yet we are to be evaluated on our own reading, if we get it all wrong with el-cheapo machine ie all low reading your fine and we don't need to see you.
> I've got a good mind not to do it.


Some surgeries supply you with one. Might be worth asking?


----------



## numbnuts (21 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Some surgeries supply you with one. Might be worth asking?


I do have one, but a lot of people don't and they should have said in the email.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> NHS <rant> DIY
> I was going to start a thread, but this is about OAPs like us
> 
> So one would have to buy a blood pressure monitor if you never had one, as we all know cheap one can give false reading high as well as low, yet we are to be evaluated on our own reading, if we get it all wrong with el-cheapo machine ie all low reading your fine and we don't need to see you.
> I've got a good mind not to do it.


Ask how they expect you to do this.


----------



## Chief Broom (21 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> NHS <rant> DIY
> I was going to start a thread, but this is about OAPs like us
> 
> So one would have to buy a blood pressure monitor if you never had one, as we all know cheap one can give false reading high as well as low, yet we are to be evaluated on our own reading, if we get it all wrong with el-cheapo machine ie all low reading your fine and we don't need to see you.
> I've got a good mind not to do it.


Ive done this and yes they do supply one, good luck


----------



## oldwheels (21 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> NHS <rant> DIY
> I was going to start a thread, but this is about OAPs like us
> 
> So one would have to buy a blood pressure monitor if you never had one, as we all know cheap one can give false reading high as well as low, yet we are to be evaluated on our own reading, if we get it all wrong with el-cheapo machine ie all low reading your fine and we don't need to see you.
> I've got a good mind not to do it.


My surgery has had me wired up to one supplied by them to get a 24 hour record of BP. Can be a nuisance at night as it took a measurement every hour I think but gives a good record.


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> NHS <rant> DIY
> I was going to start a thread, but this is about OAPs like us
> 
> So one would have to buy a blood pressure monitor if you never had one, as we all know cheap one can give false reading high as well as low, yet we are to be evaluated on our own reading, if we get it all wrong with el-cheapo machine ie all low reading your fine and we don't need to see you.
> I've got a good mind not to do it.



I’ve been taking my own readings since I started on blood pressure meds over a decade ago because every time I had it taken by the doctor or nurse it was high. For a lot of people readings taken at home are just more accurate.


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Sep 2021)

My GP surgery kept sending me 7 day blood pressure charts to fill in . Mrs JK has a home BP monitor, but I couldn’t be a***d , after sending at least 4 letters over a 3 month period they gave up. 
Irresponsible with my health maybe , 9 months ago Mrs JK was referred for an urgent cardiologist appointment by her GP , she is still waiting. So even if my BP flags up an issue I will be at the end of a very long queue .


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> I’ve been taking my own readings since I started on blood pressure meds over a decade ago because every time I had it taken by the doctor or nurse it was high. For a lot of people readings taken at home are just more accurate.


For a lot of people the BP goes up with the stress of a doctor/nurse taking it.
For me.....last time, it was high. We had a chat, she took it again and it was fine


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2021)

I have risen! 1st!

Jethro Tull were brilliant last night, but what a sheethole Leicester is. It was a late night and im cream crackered, so a Q day today. Plan to spend some time in the garden with Bruce and a good book.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2021)

Morning. Drago beat me to it again. 

Still a tad windy here. My pet hate for cycling but I don’t mind it when walking so I’ll be out as soon as my coffee is finished and a quick browse. Today’s excitement will be blue bin day.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2021)




----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2021)

Good morning people


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2021)

From my facebook page, Lol.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, bright but very windy here, looks set to remain so for several days.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen! 1st!
> 
> Jethro Tull were brilliant last night, but what a sheethole Leicester is. It was a late night and im cream crackered, so a Q day today. Plan to spend some time in the garden with Bruce and a good book.


Clever doggy......8 weeks old and he can read 
Glad you enjoyed the concert.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Drago beat me to it again.
> 
> Still a tad windy here. My pet hate for cycling but I don’t mind it when walking so I’ll be out as soon as my coffee is finished and a quick browse. Today’s excitement will be blue bin day.


I can beat that Mo.
We have blue AND green


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2021)

Coooeee. It's on the cool side here i must say. I trimmed my bush back yesterday and avoided the woody parts. Looks very tidy now . Hopefully it will bounce back next spring with lots of new growth.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2021)

A quick hello then I am off.....MrsD is being fitted for her new boob.
We** have to go to a specialist shop 20 miles away.....they measure and make the bra which we pay for. They measure and help select the prosthesis which the NHS pay for.
**I am taking her to her sisters and she is then taking her to the shop.


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Hitching up in a couple of hours and moving on to Padstow for a week.
Bit overcast at the moment but forecast to be brighter later.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2021)

I ain't got a coloured bin just a black plastic bag


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I ain't got a coloured bin just a black plastic bag


Jeez.........no telly, no car and not even a bin!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez.........no telly, no car and not even a bin!




That's funny.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2021)

We probably shouldn't be making jokes as the walls in this cafe are terribly thin and we are being called All sorts of names elsewhere. So Shhhhh. Keep it down people. Everyone, go back to sleep


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We probably shouldn't be making jokes as the walls in this cafe are terribly thin and we are being called All sorts of names elsewhere. So Shhhhh. Keep it down people. Everyone, go back to sleep


OK Grandma............I'm off to suck a Werthers.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> OK Grandma............I'm off to suck a Werthers.




NO. NOPE. Hell no. I am not going to make any comment on that one


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2021)

They should grow up. If they'd proven that they could behave themselves then they would be trusted with the same degree of autonomy. But they can't nring themselves to behave like the grown up they so desperately believe themselves to be, and they've only themselves to blame for that.

Meanwhile, I think we should just carry on dicussing Y fronts, bloomers, Accy's tweeds, Jon Anderson, pub lunches, and NOT GOING TO WORK!!! That last bit is why they're so bitter 

Still a bit dull here. I want to sit in the garden and let Bruce hqve a run whike I peruse the new Jack Reacher book,


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> They should grow up. If they'd proven that they could behave themselves then they would be trusted with the same degree of autonomy. But they can't nring themselves to behave like the grown up they so desperately believe themselves to be, and they've only themselves to blame for that.
> 
> Meanwhile, I think we should just carry on dicussing Y fronts, bloomers, Accy's tweeds, Jon Anderson, pub lunches, and NOT GOING TO WORK!!! That last bit is why they're so bitter
> 
> Still a bit dull here. I want to sit in the garden and let Bruce hqve a run whike I peruse the new Jack Reacher book,




I like Jack Reacher books.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2021)

Went to put some rubbish out and I can feel very fine rain. Yes I have a bin as well. In fact I am waiting for a new red bin for plastic and metal items to arrive. Can I mention that it's red without anyone seeing political connotations in that?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (22 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> They should grow up. If they'd proven that they could behave themselves then they would be trusted with the same degree of autonomy. But they can't nring themselves to behave like the grown up they so desperately believe themselves to be, and they've only themselves to blame for that.
> 
> Meanwhile, I think we should just carry on dicussing Y fronts, bloomers, Accy's tweeds, Jon Anderson, pub lunches, a*nd NOT GOING TO WORK!!! That last bit is why they're so bitter*
> 
> Still a bit dull here. I want to sit in the garden and let Bruce hqve a run whike I peruse the new Jack Reacher book,




Oi, I resemble that remark. 

I'm preparing for the day in can go. Phase 1 involves sitting on a park bench and shouting at kids, telling them to behave and keep quiet.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2021)

Well, so far my retirement day consisted of...

Up at 0600hrs.

Make Mrs D's lunch and a travel mug of coffee.

Clean myself up.

Feed Bruce, let him in the garden for a Forest Gump.

Feed Mini D, oversee her taking her tablet and morning inhaler.

Settle down with a Clooney's and an oaty bar.

Brush Mini D's hair and put it in a ponytail.

Walk Mini D a few humdred yards to her friends house, and they walk to school together. I carried Bruce along for the ride.

Returned home, flopped into my armchair where Ive remained ever since.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I like Jack Reacher books.


So will Bruce if he gets hold of it!
May not be readable after but he would like it


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2021)

Hes already got hold of some workmoapers that Mrs D left on the sofa. Im a bit of a neat freak, so took great schadenfreude at that.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2021)

We are fighting the good fight with spiders at the moment. We have some anti spider spray that Mr WD is spraying around at the moment. I also heard that stuff like lavender deters them as they don't like the smell. And basil and lemon balm is the same


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Hes already got hold of some workmoapers that *Mrs D left on the sofa. Im a bit of a neat freak,* so took great schadenfreude at that.



I would not describe myself as a "neat freak", but, I am reasonably tidy. Mrs @BoldonLad THINKS she is very tidy, but, in reality, is rather messy. I have more sense than to comment on it however 

I do get a degree of (quiet) enjoyment, when she misplaces her glasses, yet again


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I ain't got a coloured bin just a black plastic bag


The air ambulance gave me a free bin bag the other day. Im well chuffed.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> OK Grandma............I'm off to suck a Werthers.


Never heard it called that before


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We are fighting the good fight with spiders at the moment. We have some anti spider spray that Mr WD is spraying around at the moment. I also heard that stuff like lavender deters them as they don't like the smell. And basil and lemon balm is the same


I read something t'other day that says they don't like lemon or lemon rind so to run lemon over anywhere you think gives them access eg door frames.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2021)

Oh, _*THERE*_ you are!

My Internet was working at around 21:00 yesterday and then I went offline for a while to work on my puzzle game.

I have it adjusting itself to fit different screens. It does a 'best fit' calculation and scales itself up or down no matter how big or small the screen is, or what its aspect ratio is. That works fine.

I have a phone which is getting a bit old now. The game looks ok on it and plays well, so any more modern device should have no problem. Good.

Then a worrying thought struck me... What about those ugly notches and cut-outs that many modern phones have at the top of the screen? My phone doesn't have them so I use the whole screen for the game. I hadn't taken notches into account... 

Time to go online and search for advice. No joy. Internet, are you there? Coo ee... It was no more. It had ceased to be. It was bereft of life; resting in peace. It was an ex-network!

I did the usual things but couldn't get it back. I only have an emergency 300 MB of data left on my phone to last me until the second week of October so I wasn't going to use that.

Oh well, time to watch another episode of _Borgen_ on Netflix then. Hang on - no Netflix.

In that case, watch _The Killing_ on iPlayer. Hang on - no iPlayer!

CycleChat? No!

YouTube? How!

Talk about being cut off in one's prime!

I watched a couple of things that I had saved on my Humax box and then went to bed.

It made me realise how important a decent broadband connection is to me. The last time that I was that cut off was on holiday in Wales a few years ago. That wasn't so bad because being in a new place was keeping me busy and I wasn't alone for a week or more.

Anyway... It was a relief to find that the problem has been resolved overnight!

And now I will throw off the comfort blanket of the Web to venture out for half an hour on my singlespeed bike. _The Hunt for the Phantom Paper Pilferer_ aka _Le Tour de Tod_. And I need to score some drugs from my dealer... ***





*** Warfarin / Boots, silly!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Well, so far my retirement day consisted of...
> 
> Up at 0600hrs.
> 
> ...


There is a fine art to flopping down onto or is it into a chair. It takes years of practise i understand.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2021)

Bin lorry just been so I'll bring the bins in, wash the paws, then have some lunch. Not sure what I fancy today.

Very dark sky but not sure if it's the wind that's causing it, or if we are going to get rained on soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2021)

It's quite windy here as well. A def turn in the weather.

Pork and something for us today. Not sure what but def pork.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Sep 2021)

Thanks for reminding me it is Wednesday - I must remember the bins
but that is for this evening - they come early in the morning - usually
presuming they have enough drivers or whatever (if that isn;t too political)


----------



## Paulus (22 Sep 2021)

Good afternoon all, been out on the bike for a while as the weather is really nice. quite warm and sunny with just a gentle breeze.
I'm going to watch the mixed relay this afternoon at the world champs on the red button.
After that will be grass cutting duties and some general tidying up.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There is a fine art to flopping down onto or is it into a chair. It takes years of practise i understand.


It does indeed, although I have a natural talent.

My weeks are arse about at the moment. Normally id be busy in the week, then relax at the qeekend when Mrs D is home. However, due to the puppy I can't do much in the week and I'm cramming everything into the weekend when mrs D can keep an eye on him.

I feel a bit guilty having 5 days every week mooching about, but Mrs D says to just enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2021)

New computer fitted to trike, up to now it works as it looks like rain so not going to go out for a ride


----------



## pawl (22 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bin lorry just been so I'll bring the bins in, wash the paws, then have some lunch. Not sure what I fancy today.
> 
> Very dark sky but not sure if it's the wind that's causing it, or if we are going to get rained on soon.




Pork ple for me Naughty but nice.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Sep 2021)

What do us retirees make of Richard Osman’s Thursday Murder Club ? Mrs F enjoyed it but it didn’t do it for me.


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2021)

The Eagle has landed....







Only one's on site and 3 miles from Padstow - in the distance.
Currently in the Quarryman enjoying a pint of Windjammer and waiting on a steak & ale pie, with veg and new potatoes.
The pub is literally a 2 minute walk from the site.


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2021)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2021)

Another £35 lunch. Thanks Rishi. I knew the state pension would come in handy.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Pork ple for me Naughty but nice.



I've had a pork pie, plus an omelette for lunch, I was hungry when I got back from yoga, got roast chicken for tonight


----------



## Paulus (22 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> What do us retirees make of Richard Osman’s Thursday Murder Club ? Mrs F enjoyed it but it didn’t do it for me.


I first heard it serialized on R4 some while back. I have just started the book and I am quite enjoying it. I also have the next book as well, The man who died twice, waiting to be read


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

@welsh dragon, inbound bogie at 1 o'clock


----------



## pawl (22 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Went to put some rubbish out and I can feel very fine rain. Yes I have a bin as well. In fact I am waiting for a new red bin for plastic and metal items to arrive. Can I mention that it's red without anyone seeing political connotations in that?





worry not unless it has a hammer and sickle on it.


----------



## pawl (22 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 610378
> 
> 
> Cheerz me dearz!





Flipping heck Does that come with complimentary indigestion tablets Just jealous really.Had a slice of pork pie and a low fat yogurt for lunch


----------



## gavroche (22 Sep 2021)

Mrs G decided to clean up the cellar this afternoon so I got ropped in. Took out rolls of old wire fencing, plasterboard panels that have been there for years and completely rotten now, bags of road salt gone watery, old tins of paint, plastic garden chairs which won't be used now and all ready for the next tip run next month. I may have to use up my two trips in the same week as it won't all fit in the car in one go. 
That's enough work for today.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> @welsh dragon, inbound bogie at 1 o'clock
> View attachment 610389




We get lots of them round here . The Mach loop is famous. People park up all over.tje place just to watch the planes


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2021)

It didn't rain so tried out the new computer, it works, but the numbers are a bit smaller than the last one, or the eyes are getting worse, but I'll do.


----------



## Sterlo (22 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> worry not unless it has a hammer and sickle on it.


Now that's political!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> New computer fitted to trike, up to now it works as it looks like rain so not going to go out for a ride


Make sure this one is clipped in properly! 



numbnuts said:


> It didn't rain so tried out the new computer, *it works, but the numbers are a bit smaller than the last one, or the eyes are getting worse*, but I'll do.


I was starting to have that problem so I bought a pair of *THESE* cycling glasses which have magnifying strips at the bottom of each 'lens'.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Make sure this one is clipped in properly!
> 
> 
> I was starting to have that problem so I bought a pair of *THESE* cycling glasses which have magnifying strips at the bottom of each 'lens'.


I'm all ready wearing glasses , don't forget riding a trike you are sat back and not over looking the bars like you are on a bike


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2021)

Pete gave us a good workout in yoga this morning, had me stretching muscles I'd forgotten I had, I was famished afterwards. I nipped up the local garden centre after lunch, spent £14 and came back with 24 Pansies and a large bag of compost, spent most of the afternoon in the garden, got 3 pots of pansies planted up and planted Pansies around the new Lavender hedge to give us some colour while the Lavender gets going and grows a bit.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We get lots of them round here . The Mach loop is famous. People park up all over.tje place just to watch the planes


The military were all around, leaving a clear path for that one.
You did go out and wave, they'd have seen you from that height.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I ain't got a coloured bin just a black plastic bag


Our black bags are blue.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm all ready wearing glasses , don't forget riding a trike you are sat back and not over looking the bars like you are on a bike


Oh, of course - that's a problem that I had never considered!


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We are fighting the good fight with spiders at the moment. We have some anti spider spray that Mr WD is spraying around at the moment. I also heard that stuff like lavender deters them as they don't like the smell. And basil and lemon balm is the same


Only if they walk on it, as they smell through their legs.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, _*THERE*_ you are!
> 
> My Internet was working at around 21:00 yesterday and then I went offline for a while to work on my puzzle game.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't have had a prime to cut off, it had already been done. Up the Creek and no paddle.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Only if they walk on it, as they smell through their legs.




There's a joke in there somewhere i suspect


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> The military were all around, leaving a clear path for that one.
> You did go out and wave, they'd have seen you from that height.




At this height, we could see the whites of their eyes.. We have waved before now


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> At this height, we could see the whites of their eyes.. We have waved before now


Been down that area a few times and looking down at them flying below me.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Our black bags are blue.


What colour are your blue bags ?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Only if they walk on it, as they smell through their legs.


I knew a woman like that once


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Been down that area a few times and looking down at them flying below me.




When I was working in Newtown I would drive home and on one stretch the road is above the valley and I could look down at the planes going by


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I knew a woman like that once


I deliberately said nothing


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What colour are your blue bags ?


Light Green(biodegradable) and mid green.
And the green tub is black.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> What do us retirees make of Richard Osman’s Thursday Murder Club ? Mrs F enjoyed it but it didn’t do it for me.



I didn't understand what all the fuss was about, boring, I thought. Mrs @BoldonLad felt the same.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> For a lot of people the BP goes up with the stress of a doctor/nurse taking it.
> For me.....last time, it was high. We had a chat, she took it again and it was fine


Commonly known as " white coat syndrome".


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Commonly known as " white coat syndrome".


MAny years ago a doctor took my BP when I wasn;t expecting it - it was high
I asked him to try it again later on and after I had had a chance to calm down and breath slowly for a while
It was back to normal!

Last time they were worried about it they gave be a measurer to take home and I had to record the BP every hour or so


----------



## pawl (22 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Now that's political!




please don’t ban me


----------



## Sterlo (22 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> please don’t ban me


Okay, we'll let you off this once, but if you do it again, we'll send Mo and Welshie to sort you out!!!


----------



## pawl (22 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Okay, we'll let you off this once, but if you do it again, we'll send Mo and Welshie to sort you out!!!



Oh promises promises Now wea is my deodorant


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You wouldn't have had a prime to cut off, it had already been done. Up the Creek and no paddle.


Well, strictly speaking, my blood clotting illness of 2012/13 _DID_ cut me off in as much of my prime, or at least as much as I had left at the time. I will never fully recover from that. I can still do some nice bike rides but there is a definite limit which is way below what it would have been otherwise.

I was reading about @PaulSB's great Fred Whitton effort at the weekend and feeling a bit sad that I will never get to do something like that again. I could do most of it if I went slowly enough, but that means it would probably take me a full day in mid-summer and I would have to be very careful on the steepest stuff (probably have to walk it) for fear of messing up my heart rhythm.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, strictly speaking, my blood clotting illness of 2012/13 _DID_ cut me off in as much of my prime, or at least as much as I had left at the time. I will never fully recover from that. I can still do some nice bike rides but there is a definite limit which is way below what it would have been otherwise.
> 
> I was reading about @PaulSB's great Fred Whitton effort at the weekend and feeling a bit sad that I will never get to do something like that again. I could do most of it if I went slowly enough, but that means it would probably take me a full day in mid-summer and I would have to be very careful on the steepest stuff (probably have to walk it) for fear of messing up my heart rhythm.


Was thinking more about no Netflix, iPlayer, YouTube...


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2021)

Police helicopter been circling at the back for 40 minutes. Lots of police with torches in the park.
All quiet now.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Police helicopter been circling at the back for 40 minutes. Lots of police with torches in the park.
> All quiet now.


Turn your phone off, the light will show them where you are.


----------



## Chief Broom (22 Sep 2021)

Hi folks  My old nissan micra has gone to the scrappers...quite a week ive been having. Walking and cycling now and being green and self righteous im saving the planet too!
Thinking about cutting my own hair now getting to the hairdressers is going to be a bit energetic after losing my car- anyone recommend some clippers [not sheep please though might work]. 
New bike is ready to go but its been raining so went out on my old one, dont want to get the new one grubby....my precious....


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Was thinking more about no Netflix, iPlayer, YouTube...


Well, my cryptic crossword skills let me down this time then!


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, my cryptic crossword skills let me down this time then!


Maybe too easy, causing you to overlook the obvious.

You get there before _"The Phantom Paper Pilferer"_?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You get there before _"The Phantom Paper Pilferer"_?


Just... Only about 5% of the papers were left. (I am assuming that the pile always starts off the same size, but I never go to the station early on weekdays (when the Metro is published) so I can't be sure.)


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2021)

I have risen! First!

Ironing day today


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2021)

Second again. Lol.

Still a tad gusty out there but it’s dry. Suppose it’ll be yet another groundhog day for me.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen! First!
> 
> Ironing day today


Can't remember when I/we last ironed anything.
Most things go in the tumble drier which has a setting for 'ready to wear' and even one for jeans.......I have no idea how it works but they come out crease free.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2021)

Morning all.
Another good sleep to report.
Very dark at 0600 when I rose......sadly its all downhill for the next few months .
Quick Aldi dash at 0750.
Guy coming to give the oven a thorough clean. They do an excellent job and its really 'as new' when they have finished.
£70.00 which includes double oven and grill....even cleaning the extractor fan.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can't remember when I/we last ironed anything.
> Most things go in the tumble drier which has a setting for 'ready to wear' and even one for jeans.......I have no idea how it works but they come out crease free.


I try to do as little as possible. Most stuff is fine if it is hung or folded straight out of the dryer while still warm. However, I have some jeans and T shirts for ehich this does not work, and ditto some of Mrs D's work stuff, so every 3rd or 4th week ive accumulated enough to justify an ironing session.

The good news is that as tiresome as it may be it is still much better than being a workie wage slave.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi folks  My old nissan micra has gone to the scrappers...quite a week ive been having. Walking and cycling now and being green and self righteous im saving the planet too!
> Thinking about cutting my own hair now getting to the hairdressers is going to be a bit energetic after losing my car- anyone recommend some clippers [not sheep please though might work].
> New bike is ready to go but its been raining so went out on my old one, dont want to get the new one grubby....my precious....



We have a set of Wahl clippers. Paid about £12-££15 for them. No complaints.


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2021)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
We were awoken around 5am by cars driving up and down our road, a lot of shouting and banging, and then car alarms going off further up the road. MrsP called the plod to report it.
Our borough police are now actually 3 boroughs, Barnet, Harrow and Brent which covers quite a large area of north and north west London. 

Anyway, the sun has risen and it looks like it's going to be a nice day.
I will be out with the dog soon for a long walk with a cafe stop for breakfast. Then the route will take us through Hadley woods back to Barnet with a possible pit stop at the Mitre for an ale or three on the way home.
Gardening and domestic duties were done late yesterday afternoon, so the day is mine.
Living the dream


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2021)

Good day my friends. It's bright and breezy in my temporary bit of Yorkshire. Did I say breezy? Yesterday we walked in a swirling 20mph headwind. Today we are off to Masham for a 12 miler and the forecast is 15 gusting to 30mph. 

We're having a good time. Walked every day since Monday; 4 miles, 6, 8 and 12 today. Last night went to listen to Sally Magnusson in conversation. A very interesting and highly intelligent person, an evening in her company would be fascinating.

I see holy hell is breaking out in some quarters. I haven't been able to check this thread back to Monday but do hope we are *all* still here. There are many plusses to being old.

Stay safe.


----------



## Chief Broom (23 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We have a set of Wahl clippers. Paid about £12-££15 for them. No complaints.


Thanks BoldonLad ive heard others also say there good so will get some
Hi folks Wet and windy here and almost put on the heater time. Going to be without a car for a while but can live with that, my cycling range is extending all the time and a quick spin to the shops is no sweat. I like having 2 bikes as i can do some maintenance on one while using the other though they are taking up a lot of space in my cabin.
Re-spiders and lavender spray...i tried this...you get a lovely smelling room with spiders! Reminded me of the time i worked at a posh hotel in the sticks as a gardener. Rabbits were eating everything i planted so the owner bought me some 'anti rabbit spray' ..... the rabbits must have thought i had applied some salad dressing and continued munching their way through the flower borders.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Oh promises promises Now wea is my deodorant




Not that Hi Karate crap is it?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2021)

Good morning. What a differance. Cold, dark, breezy and wet here this morning but enough about Mr WD.

Ironing is a swear word in my house. Tumble dry things in the winter, straight onto hangers sorted. No muss no fuss 

I have been a tad irreverent on THAT thread. Shame.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## numbnuts (23 Sep 2021)

morning, I've got 20 Kg flour coming today, it lasts a long time about 46 weeks and making a loaf every 6 days


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. What a differance. Cold, dark, breezy and wet here this morning but enough about Mr WD.
> 
> Ironing is a swear word in my house. Tumble dry things in the winter, straight onto hangers sorted. No muss no fuss
> 
> ...


Some people are getting a bit touchy in the cafe recently.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, brightish but very windy here. No cycling today, just a little walk.
Enjoyed the mixed time trial relay at the Worlds’ yesterday, it looked like the medallists on the podium enjoyed it too.


----------



## Sterlo (23 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi folks  My old nissan micra has gone to the scrappers...quite a week ive been having. Walking and cycling now and being green and self righteous im saving the planet too!
> Thinking about cutting my own hair now getting to the hairdressers is going to be a bit energetic after losing my car- anyone recommend some clippers [not sheep please though might work].
> New bike is ready to go but its been raining so went out on my old one, dont want to get the new one grubby....my precious....


I like these. Personally, I could never get on with Wahl, they seem quite heavy. With these I can di it all myself.
Philips HC5630/15 Series 5000 Hair Trimmer with 28 Length Settings, 3 Comb Attachments and Turbo Mode : Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2021)

Roght, better crack on. These clothes won't iron themselves. Sadly.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I like these. Personally, I could never get on with Wahl, they seem quite heavy. With these I can di it all myself.
> Philips HC5630/15 Series 5000 Hair Trimmer with 28 Length Settings, 3 Comb Attachments and Turbo Mode : Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care



I got a Hizek hair trimmer from Amazon earlier this year but they don't seem available now.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. What a differance. Cold, dark, breezy and wet here this morning but enough about Mr WD.
> 
> Ironing is a swear word in my house. Tumble dry things in the winter, straight onto hangers sorted. No muss no fuss
> 
> ...



We don't have a tumble dryer, when things are washed they go out on the line or on the clothes horse.


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Looking out of the van window at a cracking view down the Camel estuary towards Padstow - tide's in.
If this view came with a house, it would be around £3M here.
We're getting it for £7.50 a night.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> We don't have a tumble dryer, when things are washed they go out on the line or on the clothes horse.




I try not to use it unless I have to because of the cost of electricity especially now.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I see holy hell is breaking out in some quarters. I haven't been able to check this thread back to Monday but do hope we are *all* still here. There are many plusses to being old.


They just can't resist. Constant oneupmanship. Does my head in. Dreadful how the same little clique can dominate and try and belittle anyone that doesn't agree with their views. It totally spoiled what could on occasions be interesting topics. 

Anyhoo. Nice, if breezy wander done. 

I caught up on the first two episodes of Manhunt last night and will catch up on the third followed by the fourth one live tonight. Really enjoying it.


----------



## pawl (23 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not that Hi Karate crap is it?




Flipping heck that’s going back a bit


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Flipping heck that’s going back a bit


Those were the days

View: https://youtu.be/2VK1eNbKCME


----------



## pawl (23 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Those were the days
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/2VK1eNbKCME






Hells teeth that’s not doing my ancient heart rate much good


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> They just can't resist. Constant oneupmanship. Does my head in. Dreadful how the same little clique can dominate and try and belittle anyone that doesn't agree with their views. It totally spoiled what could on occasions be interesting topics.


Wish I had said that. They probably see them selves as having progressive opinions and being tolerant of others views. To quote Ricky Tomlinson “My A***.


----------



## pawl (23 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I try to do as little as possible. Most stuff is fine if it is hung or folded straight out of the dryer while still warm. However, I have some jeans and T shirts for ehich this does not work, and ditto some of Mrs D's work stuff, so every 3rd or 4th week ive accumulated enough to justify an ironing session.
> 
> The good news is that as tiresome as it may be it is still much better than being a workie wage slave.




Mrs p irons hankies Why Get creased as soon as I stuff them in my pocket


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Those were the days
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/2VK1eNbKCME




They were terrible.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p irons hankies Why Get creased as soon as I stuff them in my pocket



I iron hankies.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Roght, better crack on. These clothes won't iron themselves. Sadly.


Ask Welshie to come and help you......she loves ironing.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I iron hankies.


I am with @pawl On this one.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Sep 2021)

I ain't got a clothes horse or a tumble dryer


----------



## rustybolts (23 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi folks  My old nissan micra has gone to the scrappers...quite a week ive been having. Walking and cycling now and being green and self righteous im saving the planet too!
> Thinking about cutting my own hair now getting to the hairdressers is going to be a bit energetic after losing my car- anyone recommend some clippers [not sheep please though might work].
> New bike is ready to go but its been raining so went out on my old one, dont want to get the new one grubby....my precious....


I bought a BaByliss MEN Japanese Steel digital hair clipper when the pandemic kicked off and have been cutting my own hair since. I have a full head of hair and with the aid of a mirror and a few Youtube videos have been very successful. Even my son ( who is a hair guru according to himself ) grudgingly had to admit it looks pretty ok. Its much easier than you would think provided the clipper comes with a series of clip on combs that regulate the depth of cut


----------



## rustybolts (23 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Second again. Lol.
> 
> Still a tad gusty out there but it’s dry. Suppose it’ll be yet another groundhog day for me.


Got stuck a bit in the groundhog mode myself and didn't like it , took a couple of days away from internet , TV , phone , radio etc and it seems to help me as I was forced to find different things to do . I did listen to some old CDs though !


----------



## Sterlo (23 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> I bought a BaByliss MEN Japanese Steel digital hair clipper when the pandemic kicked off and have been cutting my own hair since. I have a full head of hair and with the aid of a mirror and a few Youtube videos have been very successful. Even my son ( who is a hair guru according to himself ) grudgingly had to admit it looks pretty ok. Its much easier than you would think provided the clipper comes with a series of clip on combs that regulate the depth of cut


Been doing mine for over 30 years, started in the late 80's to cut out a perm (I know, I know!) and been doing it ever since, must have save thousands during that time. I think I've only been through about 6 sets of clippers, using them every 2-3 weeks. If you look after them it's surprising how long they last. They easily pay for themselves within a few months and you can cut your hair whenever you feel like it.


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2021)

Ironing done, thank f***.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I ain't got a clothes horse or a tumble dryer


Or a bin


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I try not to use it unless I have to because of the cost of electricity especially now.


If you get your gas AND electricity from British Gas AND you are pretty skint then get yourself to their Warm Home Discount page *HERE* ASAP to claim £140 off your winter bill. I think numbers are limited so don't delay. 

With what is happening in the gas market at the moment I reckon there is a chance of the discount being boosted this winter.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2021)

Did the Aldi run and was back by 0840. 
A good shop and got everything we needed.
@Dirk I even got clotted cream. Yesterday I picked up some luxury scones........guess what we are having for brunch .
Later I will be on sausage, beans and chips


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2021)

PS Other energy suppliers may offer the discounts too.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> PS Other energy suppliers may offer the discounts too.



Yes, we're with OVO and we get it.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If you get your gas AND electricity from British Gas AND you are pretty skint then get yourself to their Warm Home Discount page *HERE* ASAP to claim £140 off your winter bill. I think numbers are limited so don't delay.
> 
> With what is happening in the gas market at the moment I reckon there is a chance of the discount being boosted this winter.




Thanks for that, but we don't have a gas supply here. Too rural for gas pipes and the distances make it hugely expensive so it's a nada


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks for that, but we don't have a gas supply here. Too rural for gas pipes and the distances make it hugely expensive so it's a nada


I don't have gas either. It's in the street and the majority have it, but I've never bothered. They way things are going, renewable electricity might be the main supplier going forward anyway? .....or these heat pumps they keep pushing, but which I believe are horrendously expensive to run?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't have gas either. It's in the street and the majority have it, but I've never bothered. They way things are going, renewable electricity might be the main supplier going forward anyway? .....or these heat pumps they keep pushing, but which I believe are horrendously expensive to run?




They are expensive to buy and don't provide a lot of bang for your buck so to speak.

Only 1 or 2 manufacturers make decent ones and they are really expensive. They are trying to flog cheaper inferior ones that are quite honestly shoot for want of a better word


----------



## numbnuts (23 Sep 2021)

I have gas


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I have gas


Wow..........something numbnuts actually has!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Sep 2021)

Just seen my first geese of the winter, a skein of about 70 over the house 😍


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow..........something numbnuts actually has!


He means he farts a lot


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I have gas


Lighting?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2021)

Just found out what the police kerfuffle was about last night.
Apparently some guy with a samurai sword on the lose and armed police were searching for him.
Don't know if they got him.


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2021)

Down at the Doom Bar.....yes, it really is a place - not just a pint of beer






This is the Atlantic......and it is a pint of beer


----------



## Chief Broom (23 Sep 2021)

Thanks for the hair clipper advice guys much appreciated  The postie just came and delivered....another handle bar stem and another pair of pedals  someone at Dawes is 'out to lunch' either not sending something or sending twice ah well might come in handy.
Just had a pleasant stroll along Brora beach and sat and watched cormorants fishing really close in. Think they were after sandeels


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks for that, but we don't have a gas supply here. Too rural for gas pipes and the distances make it hugely expensive so it's a nada





Mo1959 said:


> I don't have gas either. It's in the street and the majority have it, but I've never bothered.


It's a discount on your _*ELECTRICITY *_bill! Government blurb _*HERE*_.

I only mentioned British Gas because they are my supplier.


----------



## 12boy (23 Sep 2021)

Is there somewhere some rules on what is considered unacceptable language for CC?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2021)

12boy said:


> Is there somewhere some rules on what is considered unacceptable language for CC?


*Guidelines* and *Rules*.


----------



## rustybolts (23 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Been doing mine for over 30 years, started in the late 80's to cut out a perm (I know, I know!) and been doing it ever since, must have save thousands during that time. I think I've only been through about 6 sets of clippers, using them every 2-3 weeks. If you look after them it's surprising how long they last. They easily pay for themselves within a few months and you can cut your hair whenever you feel like it.


 Yeah I am sorry I didn.'t try cutting my own hair years ago I would have saved a good few quid also. The only drawback is no matter what clippers one buys they will be unsuitable for cutting Drago's hair.


----------



## Sterlo (23 Sep 2021)

12boy said:


> Is there somewhere some rules on what is considered unacceptable language for CC?


Why, is there something you want to say to us?


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day my friends. It's bright and breezy in my temporary bit of Yorkshire. Did I say breezy? Yesterday we walked in a swirling 20mph headwind. *Today we are off to Masham for a 12 miler and the forecast is 15 gusting to 30mph.*
> 
> We're having a good time. Walked every day since Monday; 4 miles, 6, 8 and 12 today. Last night went to listen to Sally Magnusson in conversation. A very interesting and highly intelligent person, an evening in her company would be fascinating.
> 
> ...


T'is nowt but a gentle breeze, nowt to get excited about.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Hells teeth that’s not doing my *ancient heart* rate much good


It's eleven years old at most.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2021)

Welsh Dragon, just so you know it's only another 71/2 years to run


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Sep 2021)

Seen loads more geese over the house during the afternoon, must’ve been a good day for their travels.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2021)

More walking done. Total of 13.3 miles for the day. The tootsies are a bit sore so feet up now watching Pointless.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> More walking done. Total of 13.3 miles for the day. The tootsies are a bit sore so feet up now watching Pointless.


 
I stare at the four walls when I'm bored and I call it pointless, but it passes the time


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I stare at the four walls when I'm bored and I call it pointless, but it passes the time


You would be better off sitting outside staring at your bin.
Ohh, hang about, scrub that


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day my friends. It's bright and breezy in *my temporary bit of Yorkshire*. Did I say breezy? Yesterday we walked in a swirling 20mph headwind. Today we are off to Masham for a 12 miler and the forecast is 15 gusting to 30mph.
> 
> We're having a good time. Walked every day since Monday; 4 miles, 6, 8 and 12 today. Last night went to listen to Sally Magnusson in conversation. A very interesting and highly intelligent person, an evening in her company would be fascinating.
> 
> ...


What's this about *your *Yorkshire!!


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2021)

I see that 'other' thread has been closed. 
Surprised it took so long.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> I see that 'other' thread has been closed.
> Surprised it took so long.


Go on.....which one ???


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Go on.....which one ???


This one...
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cafe-becoming-political-drop-shop.279714/


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> This one...
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cafe-becoming-political-drop-shop.279714/


I sort of agreed with the OP but didn't follow it as its "not my thing".


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Go on.....which one ???


Not much gets past you, does it?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> This one...
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cafe-becoming-political-drop-shop.279714/


DAMN
I just put them on ignore after reading pages of dumb stuff interspersed by a few bit of sense from e.g mudders
and a couple of other eternal optimists

what a waste of an ignore!!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Sep 2021)

Oh - hang on - why I came here

Right - I need someone to help me with a real dilemma

this serious so I need some sensible intelligent people to give me advise






but they are all busy so I though I would ask you lot

Anyway - looking at the weather I am facing a decision

at some point in the near future I will have to start wearing long trousers

I have been wearing shorts for AGES - got long trousers out about 3 times in the last 4-5 months

and I have noticed that I am starting to be in a minority on the high street and in shops

So how are other people doing

even cycling I am noticing that the non-lycra people are starting to have long trousers

when do I have to make the turn???


and do I have to act like an adult when I do
kinda got out of that habit over lock down as well


looking forward to you considered wisdom
(or the other kind)


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2021)

Last year


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Oh - hang on - why I came here
> 
> Right - I need someone to help me with a real dilemma
> 
> ...



Our Postman wears shorts all year around, even when it is snowing......


----------



## numbnuts (23 Sep 2021)

In my area the postmen have a bet on who can stay in shorts the longest.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Our Postman wears shorts all year around, even when it is snowing......


Well Yeah - but are Post People actually normal
or human
I was more thinking about people like us - you know 'normal' - by a definition of normal that makes sense on here
which may not include a real normal


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> In my area the postmen have a bet on who can stay in shorts the longest.


I am not surprised

I bet the Post Women are very experienced at eye rolling


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I am not surprised
> 
> I bet the Post Women are very experienced at eye rolling


Same uniform shorts worn round these parts.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2021)

I've hardly had the shorts out this year and I've been in longs for the last couple of months .


----------



## mikeIow (23 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I've hardly had the shorts out this year and I've been in longs for the last couple of months .


In Coventry?
Been in shorts most of summer 30 miles away in Leicester......currently on the IOW, beautiful day for a 32m bike ride in shorts & short sleeves 😎
Next week....well, that's another matter: it looks like things change 😱


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2021)

I have risen! 1st!

Click and collect day today.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

Lol. Second again. I think the mornings getting so dark now are helping me nod off again for a bit. 

We still have wind but I don’t think it’s cold. I’ll find out soon.

Today’s excitement is the postie bringing me a new pair of slippers as I am walking out of my current ones as they have got too big once the fleece flattened down so much with wear.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2021)

Good morning. A glorious day is dawning, well has dawned in fact, though it is a tad breezy! We have to go home today which is a great shame but we've had an excellent five days in Richmond so fair dos. The plan is to pack up and leave by 10.00, head off for a late breakfast and then wander round Richmond for a while before crossing the border again. I've walked 31 miles this week which is a lot for me. On yesterday's 11.5 mile walk my legs went at 11 miles, completely shot and it was very uncomfortable walking the last half mile to the car. Tonight we are out for a genuine Indian meal cooked by an Indian couple in their own home. It's always VERY good.

It has already been decided we will return for a week next year and my task is to rebook this accommodation ASAP as it is excellent and suits us perfectly.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2021)

@ebikeerwidnes re the shorts do whatever is comfortable 12 months of the year. Unlikely you'll see me outside in shorts after early October but certainly at home.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, another windy one.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> In my area the postmen have a bet on who can stay in shorts the longest.


Not sure its true (please confirm) that you were offered a job as a postman but you turned it down because you HAD to wear shorts.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2021)

mikeIow said:


> In Coventry?
> Been in shorts most of summer 30 miles away in Leicester......currently on the IOW, beautiful day for a 32m bike ride in shorts & short sleeves 😎
> Next week....well, that's another matter: it looks like things change 😱



It hasn't been that warm, though its had its moments, most of August was cool and cloudy, though September has made up for it, mornings have been cool.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Sep 2021)

Still wearing shorts on the bike for the next few days only I expect. For walking I rarely wear shorts, too many bitey things residing in the undergrowth, ticks especially.


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  cool and breezy here. Will take the new bike out today despite the outward head wind. On my regular route theres a long straight and where i would normally be in 5th or 6th gear the head wind reduces my progress to 4th or even 3rd gear...Ive discovered the local highland cows are placid beasties and i talk to them as i go by... was a bit worried the other day though..i was passing a cow which was in the middle of the road and an oncoming 4x4 decided they couldnt wait for me but mounted the grass and so the cow was between me and the car...i hoped it wouldnt turn into me...it didnt phew!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2021)

Good morning peeps.
Todays plans are already scuppered. We were supposed to be going to Home Bargains** at 0800 but as MrsD has just crawled out of bed that isn't going to happen (I refuse to fight my way through a crowded shop while pushing a wheelchair)
**anyone else use Homebargains. Some amazing prices.....sometimes 50%less than most shops and its all branded goods.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Oh - hang on - why I came here
> 
> Right - I need someone to help me with a real dilemma
> 
> ...




When your legs turn a nasty blue colour


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2021)

Morning. Dark, damp, cool and a bit bleh here at the moment. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2021)

morning the washing on, the old black bag has been put out, other than that nothing to report


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2021)

It's more than damp here now, it's raining.

I loved MO's last reply on that thread, but you forgot the racist part. Someone not mentioning any names said we were racist if I remember correctly.

And we had the cheek to complain about the NHS as well.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2021)

Noticed that a lot of the local weaklings have reverted to long trousers. I'm still in shorts, and plan to be as long as possible.


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Yay......tis Fish Friday! 
Off for a walk along the Camel Trail this morning, then lunching at the St Mabyn Inn.
After being the only unit on site for a couple of days, we were joined by two motorhomes last night - one of which has already moved on.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks, back from our travels up to London and Southwell in Nottinghamshire. We did a parkrun at Wormwood Scrubs, lovely coffee and flapjack at the Linford Christie Stadium afterwards. Looking at the various awards and roll of honour on the walls of the Clubhouse I saw an award to a gentleman named Ron Hopcroft who in 1958 set the world record for 100 miles on the road in a time of 12 hours 18 minutes ! One disappointment was that after working our way through a “ Lincolnshire Plum Loaf “ we discovered that it doesn’t contain Plums 😮 
Must get back to a bit more of an exercise regime, winter is coming…


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay......tis Fish Friday!
> Off for a walk along the Camel Trail this morning, then lunching at the St Mabyn Inn.
> After being the only unit on site for a couple of days, we were joined by two motorhomes last night - one of which has already moved on.


Blimey......you soon got rid of them.
You have been told before about your rowdy drunken behaviour.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2021)

Is Grantchester on tonight? I hope so


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2021)

Good morning all. 
A grey, cloudy start to the day here. 
Today is Brompton day. I have to go to Hackney Marshes in East London. My son is running a half marathon on Sunday and cannot get there today or tomorrow to get his number and start pack.
A ride down to the local station and then a train to Homerton, and then another ride to the collection point. And then the reverse. My Brompton doesn't get much use these days so it will be nice to give it a go.
On the shorts front, I am still in shorts, and have only worn long trousers a couple of times since March. 
At least a month or two to go yet .

Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Sterlo (24 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. A glorious day is dawning, well has dawned in fact, though it is a tad breezy! We have to go home today which is a great shame but we've had an excellent five days in Richmond so fair dos. The plan is to pack up and leave by 10.00, head off for a late breakfast and then wander round Richmond for a while before crossing the border again. I've walked 31 miles this week which is a lot for me. On yesterday's 11.5 mile walk my legs went at 11 miles, completely shot and it was very uncomfortable walking the last half mile to the car. Tonight we are out for a genuine Indian meal cooked by an Indian couple in their own home. It's always VERY good.
> 
> It has already been decided we will return for a week next year and my task is to rebook this accommodation ASAP as it is excellent and suits us perfectly.


Make sure you breathe out all of that Yorkshire air before you go home, we don't want any of it going over to the dark side!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Is Grantchester on tonight? I hope so


It is indeed. Looking forward to it.

Nice walk done. Windy but certainly not cold. Still short sleeves.

Seems more peaceful on here now


----------



## Poacher (24 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> One disappointment was that after working our way through a “ Lincolnshire Plum Loaf “ we discovered that it doesn’t contain Plums 😮
> Must get back to a bit more of an exercise regime, winter is coming…


Was it a Welbourne's? Them's the best of the bunch (IMHO).
Tradition has it that Little Jack Horner is to blame for the lack of plums.
<falsetto>He might have thought he was a good boy; nobody else did.</falsetto>


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2021)

I see there is a new drama planned for BBC with Nicola Walker and Sean Bean. Can't remember what it will be called


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I see there is a new drama planned for BBC with Nicola Walker and Sean Bean. Can't remember what it will be called


Well that's a lot of help!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

Marriage. Bit of a difference from her crime stuff.

https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/a37711185/unforgotten-nicola-walker-bbc-one-drama-sean-bean/


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Well that's a lot of help!


I shall investigate


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I shall investigate


See above.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I shall investigate




https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/a37711185/unforgotten-nicola-walker-bbc-one.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> See above.


Bugger


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> See above.


I've not been well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Sep 2021)

Poacher said:


> Was it a Welbourne's? Them's the best of the bunch (IMHO).
> Tradition has it that Little Jack Horner is to blame for the lack of plums.
> <falsetto>He might have thought he was a good boy; nobody else did.</falsetto>


It was “ Modens “ . Really delicious. It was after eating it that I checked the ingredients and noticed no plums 😮 Further investigation’s revealed that “ Plum “ refers to dried fruit. ( every day is a learning day )


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2021)

Good morning all. Still wearing shorts here, temperature 17 degrees still so warm enough. 
The plan for today is to ride some serious hills whilst I am still fit enough before my going out on the bike slows down due to weather deteriorating which will affect my fitness. 
A little bit of DIY too but not much else unless Mrs G decides otherwise. 
By the way, with reference to shorts, our postman here is in shorts all year round. He is also a rugby player so tough chap.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

I keep my peely wally pins covered pretty much all year round. Has to be mega roasting before I would wear shorts.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep my peely wally pins covered pretty much all year round. Has to be mega roasting before I would wear shorts.


"Peely wally" ......please enlighten me


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> "Peely wally" ......please enlighten me


Pale and white.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Sep 2021)

Been for a plod in the sun. More geese over the house as I got back. Seems that yesterday was the first big day for them around here, saw lots of tweets about them.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Sep 2021)

Been seeing two sets of social media posts showcasing new buildings this week. One, a new hospital for Aviemore and surrounding area, built at a cost of £20m. The other, a local primary school for East Calder, built at a cost of £14m. How does a primary school cost almost as much as a hospital ?


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for a plod in the sun. More geese over the house as I got back. Seems that yesterday was the first big day for them around here, saw lots of tweets about them.


Massive flocks of geese here, mainly Greylags.
20mph winds out there...darn i cant be *****to go out and do battle with it. Bought some of those teensy tiny lights with multi strobe options so might just sit on the couch and see if staring at them will produce a psychedelic experience


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Massive flocks of geese here, mainly Greylags.
> 20mph winds out there...darn i cant be *****to go out and do battle with it. Bought some of those teensy tiny lights with multi strobe options so might just sit on the couch and see if staring at them will produce a psychedelic experience
> View attachment 610647


Ours are mostly pink foots


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

Gosh, even with that strong wind it's incredibly warm for this time of year. Thought I would give the legs another little stretch before lunch.

We seem to have some geese that remain all year and others that migrate. Been hearing them a lot more lately too.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for a plod in the sun. More geese over the house as I got back. Seems that yesterday was the first big day for them around here, saw lots of tweets about them.


If there were lots of tweets you will find they were budgies 
Edit.
Or Canary


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for a plod in the sun. More geese over the house as I got back. Seems that yesterday was the first big day for them around here, saw lots of tweets about them.


But seriously.....its a wonderful sight. So graceful for such big birds.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, even with that strong wind it's incredibly warm for this time of year. Thought I would give the legs another little stretch before lunch.
> 
> We seem to have some geese that remain all year and others that migrate. Been hearing them a lot more lately too.


As you will know Canada Geese are resident here all year.
Greylags as,I understand it have 2 sub species. With climate changes many thousands have found it possible to stay here though the vast majority leave.
Then there are geese that molt and therefore cannot fly.
I only know those bits as I recently googled it.......the full answer is (I found) quite complex.


----------



## Poacher (24 Sep 2021)

Mrs Poacher has been away at my SiL's since Tuesday. Yesterday, having prepared Melanzane alla parmigiana and baked a Pannetone in readiness for her return later today, I was at a loose end, having to stay home for an expected delivery. Way back in late January, I collected a decrepit J F Wilson for @midlife and started dismantling it for salvageable parts. After applying copious quantities of penetrating oil and brute force, I got the 5-speed block off one side of the Normandy flip-flop rear hub, but the fixed side was seized completely. Putting the lock ring in a vice and applying as much force at the rim as I dared (they _*do*_ unscrew clockwise, don't they?), something gave.
Unfortunately it hadn't loosened but sheared off, leaving me with a useless, but quite free-turning broken hub.






It must be useful for something, though, surely? After musing several possibilities I decided a wind vane might be the best option. This is only a proof of concept, using a scrap piece of packing wood and a small piece of plastic left over from secondary double glazing several decades ago.





So far it's proved to be sensitive to wind direction and an effective scarer of Woodpigeons (and other birds, I'm sorry to say). If I bother to make a finished version, it will have a cyclist struggling against a perpetual headwind. Laser-cut metal commercial versions are available, but I might just put my fretwork skills to the test with some thin plywood.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2021)

Fish and chips for us today. With scampi as well


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2021)

I've got mushroom soup


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> As you will know Canada Geese are resident here all year.
> Greylags as,I understand it have 2 sub species. With climate changes many thousands have found it possible to stay here though the vast majority leave.
> Then there are geese that molt and therefore cannot fly.
> I only know those bits as I recently googled it.......the full answer is (I found) quite complex.


We get very few Canada geese in Scotland. Around here we get a small number of greylags over the summer. Further north, it came as a bit of a surprise to me a few years ago to see (wild) barnacle geese breeding in the grounds of the Highland Wildlife Park in Speyside. They are there every summer. Their usual breeding grounds are Greenland and Svalbard, where they get eaten by polar bears.


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for a plod in the sun. More geese over the house as I got back. Seems that yesterday was the first big day for them around here, saw lots of tweets about them.


Shouldn't that be 'Honks' ?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We get very few Canada geese in Scotland. Around here we get a small number of greylags over the summer. Further north, it came as a bit of a surprise to me a few years ago to see (wild) barnacle geese breeding in the grounds of the Highland Wildlife Park in Speyside. They are there every summer. Their usual breeding grounds are Greenland and Svalbard, where they get eaten by polar bears.


How on earth does a polar bear catch a goose ??


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How on earth does a polar bear catch a goose ??


With a shotgun?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How on earth does a polar bear catch a goose ??


Presumably the youngsters in the nests? 

Not sure if my legs/feet are up to another walk or not. Suppose I should since it’s so nice, albeit windy.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2021)

Right.
Try and imagine you are a goose. You have just spent (our) summer in Greenland.
Its now September and getting very cold.
As you are a goose you can fly anywhere.
So.......
South of France?
South of Spain
Portugal?
Nah....... I'll go to the UK where it rains a lot


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Right.
> Try and imagine you are a goose. You have just spent (our) summer in Greenland.
> Its now September and getting very cold.
> As you are a goose you can fly anywhere.
> ...


I think they like cold conditions though do they not?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I think they like cold conditions though do they not?


Plus they are mad


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep my peely wally pins covered pretty much all year round. * Has to be mega roasting *before I would wear shorts.


and in Scotland, it only happens once every 100 years.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> and in Scotland, it only happens once every 100 years.


To coincide with the Brigadoon village fete.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Sep 2021)

Just back from a walk to Wimborne via Canford School and the Stour. The “ wibbly wobbly “ bridge was sqeaking as I approached so I knew there was someone crossing it. It’s only wide enough for one person at a time, and starts to resonate and squeak as you cross it. Stour was idyllic, saw a couple of paddle boarders enjoying the Sun.
21 km, I’m hoping for a merit badge from @Mo1959


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from a walk to Wimborne via Canford School and the Stour. The “ wibbly wobbly “ bridge was sqeaking as I approached so I new there was someone crossing it. It’s only wide enough for one person at a time, and starts to resonate and squeak as you cross it. Stour was idyllic, saw a couple of paddle boarders enjoying the Sun.
> 21 km, I’m hoping for a merit badge from @Mo1959
> View attachment 610662
> 
> ...


Nearly a half marathon. In fact, it is I think as I’m sure a marathon is 42k?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been seeing two sets of social media posts showcasing new buildings this week. One, a new hospital for Aviemore and surrounding area, built at a cost of £20m. The other, a local primary school for East Calder, built at a cost of £14m. *How does a primary school cost almost as much as a hospital ? *


I think that is the wrong question... It should be "_*How do they build a hospital for only £20m?*_" 

I filled in my state pension claim form today! I won't receive my first payment until February 2022, but it is an exciting step towards that important milestone. I hope that I haven't jinxed myself by mentioning it though - 2 of my childhood friends have died before reaching _their _pensions and, of course, poor Vernon died on his retirement holiday!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think that is the wrong question... It should be "_*How do they build a hospital for only £20m?*_"
> 
> I filled in my state pension claim form today! I won't receive my first payment until February 2022, but it is an exciting step towards that important milestone. I hope that I haven't jinxed myself by mentioning it though - 2 of my childhood friends have died before reaching _their _pensions and, of course, poor Vernon died on his retirement holiday!


I still often think of my poor mum who never got a retirement. She had a hard life, losing both her parents before she was 25, a volatile marriage ending in divorce and worked hard all her days. I feel cheated on her behalf. She deserved a decent retirement.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2021)

I received the letter and form I've been expecting from the DVLA today, your driving license expires in December please renew using this form or the online one, so it looks like I've got a wonderful evening of form filling waiting for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I received the letter and form I've been expecting from the DVLA today, your driving license expires in December please renew using this form or the online one, so it looks like I've got a wonderful evening of form filling waiting for me.


Is it after you hit 70 you have to apply for a renewal?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it after you hit 70 you have to apply for a renewal?




It is, and every 10 years as well now I believe.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I still often think of my poor mum who never got a retirement. She had a hard life, losing both her parents before she was 25, a volatile marriage ending in divorce and worked hard all her days. I feel cheated on her behalf. She deserved a decent retirement.


That IS sad, and unfair when you think of some very undeserving people who sail through to their 90s!

My parents made it to their mid-80s but both had about 25 years of poor health which blighted their old age.

On a more cheerful note... I forgot to mention in my previous post a pretty *enticing limited time offer by Planet X* - buy 3 items of footwear and/or clothing and get the cheapest item free. Buy 3 things for about the same price and you'd be getting a 33% discount!


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it after you hit 70 you have to apply for a renewal?



Yes, and I believe every three years after 70.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nearly a half marathon. In fact, it is I think as I’m sure a marathon is 42k?


Yes Mo, 42.192* is the Marathon distance. * a course is allowed to be a percent or so over distance, but can never be under distance or the finishing times won’t count.


----------



## 12boy (24 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Why, is there something you want to say to us?
> 
> Thanks, Colin J. There are things I would like to say but did not want to offend. Your meaning of vulgar or profane may differ from mine. My own speech is laced with vulgarity and profanity but I try to tone it down when posting. Some of the posts on here I would consider a lttle raunchy, but I like raunchy pretty much.
> The cancer doc was not encouraging on Tuesday but Mrs 12 now is on O2 with some bottles to leave the house with and a concentrator for home. Her dad was on oxygen and it was a PITA, but the modern stuff is a lot more user friendly and it seems to be helping. His nurse spent some time with us both demonstrating a concentrator they have at the clinic and told us she, herself, had collapsed lungs and used O2 for 4 months while raising a 3 and and an 8 year old as a single mom. That sure helped Mrs 12's trepidation. It would be great to view the aspens on Casper mountain and maybe she can deal with it with a bottle, since it is 8k above sea level.
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2021)

@12boy - remember to put your post BELOW the end-quote block otherwise your addition gets lost in the post you quoted.

Fingers crossed for you and Mrs 12.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We get very few Canada geese in Scotland. Around here we get a small number of greylags over the summer. Further north, it came as a bit of a surprise to me a few years ago to see (wild) barnacle geese breeding in the grounds of the Highland Wildlife Park in Speyside. They are there every summer. Their usual breeding grounds are Greenland and Svalbard, *where they get eaten by polar bears.*



Seems like a wise decision to move to Scotland then?


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It is, and every 10 years as well now I believe.



Only the Photograph (on a Photocard licence) needs to be renewed every ten years. The Driving licence is renewable at age 70, then, every three years. If you have C1 entitlement on your licence, you need a medical, (if you want to keep the C1), and, cannot renew online.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Presumably the youngsters in the nests?
> 
> Not sure if my legs/feet are up to another walk or not. Suppose I should since it’s so nice, albeit windy.


and the eggs
Polar bear threat to Solway geese http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-south-scotland-10988316


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Only the Photograph (on a Photocard licence) needs to be renewed every ten years. The Driving licence is renewable at age 70, then, every three years. If you have C1 entitlement on your licence, you need a medical, (if you want to keep the C1), and, cannot renew online.



I'm not sure, I'll have to have a look, but I think I've got the C1 on my license, though I'm not interested in keeping it, I've not driven a vehicle of that size.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2021)

Can I ask what C1 is?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2021)

Hello.  I'm now back in Lancashire. Four days of sunshine in Yorkshire, get home and it's dull, grey, drizzly and windy. 

At the request of @Sterlo I exhaled deeply as we crossed the border.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Can I ask what C1 is?


Think anyone that passed before 1997 will have it. Lets you drive heavier vehicles and trailers I think from recollection?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello.  I'm now back in Lancashire. Four days of sunshine in Yorkshire, get home and it's dull, grey, drizzly and windy.


I am right on the border and the poor weather is what we have here.

It is looking better for the weekend though. I hope to ride over to Lancashire and do a little tour of the Forest of Pendle.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Can I ask what C1 is?




Lorries between 3500kg and 7500kg with a trailerup to 750kg.C1183Medium Sized vehicles with trailers

https://www.licencecheck.co.uk/driving-licence-category-codes/


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Can I ask what C1 is?



Allows you to drive vehicle over 3.5Tonne. It is often relevant to those who drive Motorhome. Also, I think, relevant to towing, which may be relevant to those who tow caravan, not sure about the rules for towing, I don't tow anything heavier than 750kg (motorcycle on trailer).


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Make sure you breathe out all of that Yorkshire air before you go home, we don't want any of it going over to the dark side!


And remove the Co2 from the wrong side o'Pennines when he goes!


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for a plod in the sun. More geese over the house as I got back. Seems that yesterday was the first big day for them around here, saw lots of tweets about them.


Geese tweeting!
You got the identification correct?


----------



## postman (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nearly a half marathon. In fact, it is I think as I’m sure a marathon is 42k?


Four for a quid supermarket near us.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2021)

I haven't got a C1


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2021)

postman said:


> Four for a quid supermarket near us.


Brilliant!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Sep 2021)

Out for an Indian meal tonight. Home cooked, five courses, at the chefs' house, £20. The chefs, husband and wife, are from Gurjarat. All home cooked and never seen in restaurants.

This is the real deal.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Out for an Indian meal tonight. Home cooked, five courses, at the chefs' house, £20. The chefs, husband and wife, are from Gurjarat. All home cooked and never seen in restaurants.
> 
> This is the real deal.


I had an Indian once.......How


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Geese tweeting!
> You got the identification correct?


Keep up Classic.......you are at least 3rd to say that


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Keep up Classic.......you are at least 3rd to say that


Answered the first time I was on this thread today.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got a C1


I want a thread called WHAT HAS NUMBNUTS ACTUALLY GOT.
I will start.......
Plastic bin bags
Part of a loaf
A lot of mince pies


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got a C1



They're common round here and our Avon lady drives one, they're a nice runabout?


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> They're common round here and our Avon lady drives one, a nice runabout?


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I want a thread called WHAT HAS NUMBNUTS ACTUALLY GOT.
> I will start.......
> Plastic bin bags
> Part of a loaf
> A lot of mince pies


Bread Maker


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Out for an Indian meal tonight. Home cooked, five courses, at the chefs' house, £20. The chefs, husband and wife, are from Gurjarat. All home cooked and never seen in restaurants.
> 
> This is the real deal.



I am not doubting the authenticity... but... cannot resist telling this story...

Some 30+ years ago, I was working in Gibraltar, and, was particularly friendly with a work colleague from Pune, India.

At the time, my wife, and two of the daughters (then aged approximately 12 and 14), were visiting, and, my work colleague invited us all to dine at his house.

His wife served up a very tasty buffet of various Indian food, most of which was new to us.

The daughters really pigged out on it, much to my wife's embarrassment, to the point were more had to be brought from the kitchen.

As a way of trying to apologise, without actually apologising, for the daughters gluttony, my wife made much of how nice it was, and, asked for the recipe. 

My work colleague's wife disappeared into the kitchen, and, returned with several jars of Pataks Sauces.


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I am not doubting the authenticity... but... cannot resist telling this story...
> 
> Some 30+ years ago, I was working in Gibraltar, and, was particularly friendly with a work colleague from Pune, India.
> 
> ...


Most Indian restaurants aren't indian at all, but Bangladesh. 
Also most of the basic sauce for the dishes come from Pataks, they then add the extras to make into what you have ordered.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Most Indian restaurants aren't indian at all, but Bangladesh.
> Also most of the basic sauce for the dishes come from Pataks, they then add the extras to make into what you have ordered.


We'd a Chinese restaurant, staffed by Indian's(from India) and owned by Pakistani's.
They even sold pizzas.


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Is Grantchester on tonight? I hope so




Probably a bit late with this Yes it is.


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It was “ Modens “ . Really delicious. It was after eating it that I checked the ingredients and noticed no plums 😮 Further investigation’s revealed that “ Plum “ refers to dried fruit. ( every day is a learning day )




Don’t think little Jack Horner has anything to do with lack of plums Lack of delivery drivers probably.

Oops was that political


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> We'd a Chinese restaurant, staffed by Indian's(from India) and owned by Pakistani's.
> They even sold pizzas.


Very multicultural.


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Ours are mostly pink foots



Pink foots Probably Atrial Fibrillation


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Fish and chips for us today. With scampi as well


Nearly the same Chips Scampi and peas.


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Shouldn't that be 'Honks' ?




Only when going up a very steep hill


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How on earth does a polar bear catch a goose ??




He doesn’t He buys one from Iceland


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Most Indian restaurants aren't indian at all, but Bangladesh.
> Also most of the basic sauce for the dishes come from Pataks, they then add the extras to make into what you have ordered.



Yes, a follow on from my. story was, my Indian friend, from Pune, came to UK to visit us. I took him to a particular street in a nearby town (South Shields), which is locally (in)famous for "Indian" Restaurants. His verdict "that is not Indian food" 

There was another amusing incident during his visit. I went to the local (Newcastle) airport to pick him up. When we returned to our house, my wife was busy mowing the lawn.

Several days later, my friend asked me, very cautiously, if it was normal for the wife of someone with a job such as mine (IT Systems), to mow the lawn, because, at home in India, he had "people" to do such menial tasks. Now, he was not a "wealthy" Indian, he could not even afford to own a car, in Pune. Odd how different Cultures "enjoy" different forms of "affluence"


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2021)

Flipping heck four responses on the trot Have to do something while Mrs p has Coronation St on the tele

Hells teeth it’s on twice Interspersed with Raymond Blonk Can’t tell half of what he says Subtitles on


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Flipping heck four responses *on the trot* Have to do something while Mrs p has Coronation St on the tele
> 
> Hells teeth it’s on twice Interspersed with Raymond Blonk Can’t tell half of what he says Subtitles on


Try the following mix, should clear it up.
1/3 pint syrup of figs
1/3 pint of prune juice
1/3 pint of Guinness

The above fails, see a doctor.


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Try the following mix, should clear it up.
> 1/3 pint syrup of figs
> 1/3 pint of prune juice
> 1/3 pint of Guinness
> ...


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Try the following mix, should clear it up.
> 1/3 pint syrup of figs
> 1/3 pint of prune juice
> 1/3 pint of Guinness
> ...




Like that he he he.

what’s a doctor If it took MrsP ten weeks to se a Gp befor being diagnosed with a cancerous tumour of her ovaries No chance if you have the squits


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Like that he he he.
> 
> what’s a doctor If it took MrsP ten weeks to se a Gp befor being diagnosed with a cancerous tumour of her ovaries No chance if you have the squits


You've mixed it up, ready for use?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Nearly the same Chips Scampi and peas.


Close


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Is Grantchester on tonight? I hope so


 


Quick get ready it’s about to start


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Quick get ready it’s about to start


I saw it.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2021)

_ horrid _sleep  but  drunk and now time to doze 😴


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

Not much planned for today. I may clean my car, its looking pretty dusty.


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  The winds subsided yay so going for a spin in a mo.  Noticed an interesting and potentially dangerous behaviour of the waves along the beach yesterday. It was blowing strongly offshore so quite flattish water but it seemed the incoming tide was being backed up by the wind and so every 5mins or so a 4-5ft breaker would sweep in. Dangerous for kids as walking along the edge of the water you normally only have to jump a couple of feet to avoid getting wet but this occasional big wave would come in 25ft or so and then drag back anything on the sand...
Birds are Dunlins


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2021)

Morning . Very misty and a bit bleh here but it's not cold so that's a hoorah


Not much planned although I have a new, well new to me craft machine that I will be playing with 

I got it for a bargain. Some are selling on EBay for nearly £300 and I got it for £150 including postage so I am quite happy with that.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, a bit calmer here today.

Just been reading about a nice little circuit around chez @Chief Broom 
https://www.inverness-courier.co.uk...ling-through-strath-brora-and-dunrobi-251594/


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, a bit calmer here today.
> 
> Just been reading about a nice little circuit around chez @Chief Broom
> https://www.inverness-courier.co.uk...ling-through-strath-brora-and-dunrobi-251594/


There are some great rides and many i havent explored yet. Brora/Golspie/Dornoch are great bases for a holiday


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Off for a wander around Padstow this morning.
Should be a bit quieter at this time of year.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> There are some great rides and many i havent explored yet. Brora/Golspie/Dornoch are great bases for a holiday


The ford pictured in the article isn’t for the faint hearted


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The ford pictured in the article isn’t for the faint hearted
> View attachment 610764



I take it that its deeper than it looks.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  The winds subsided yay so going for a spin in a mo.  Noticed an interesting and potentially dangerous behaviour of the waves along the beach yesterday. It was blowing strongly offshore so quite flattish water but it seemed the incoming tide was being backed up by the wind and so every 5mins or so a 4-5ft breaker would sweep in. Dangerous for kids as walking along the edge of the water you normally only have to jump a couple of feet to avoid getting wet but this occasional big wave would come in 25ft or so and then drag back anything on the sand...
> Birds are Dunlins
> View attachment 610761


I very much need to be living once within sight of the sea. I miss the sights and smells, the seals in the back garden...and pictures like this strengthen the urge.

I shall continue to try and get Mrs D to accelerate her retirement.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2021)

Right, off to clean the beast (my car, not my Y fronts).


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2021)

Good morning fellow oldies.
A 1st for me this morning. I woke at 0600 (for a pee) and was going to stay up then decided to try getting back to sleep. IT WORKED.....woke again at 0740.....a good result.
My gut was bad yesterday. MrsDs turn today. (Perhaps its because I mixed @classic33 concoction )


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I take it that its deeper than it looks.


No idea, I’m just going from the picture. Based on what I see there, there’s way would I think of trying to ride it.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2021)

Morning. Like Paul I didn't sleep well so was up and out the door at 6 when it was barely light. I attempted a little jog but it was pathetically slow, but I will persevere as the cycling isn't doing it for me at the moment and my weight is stubbornly refusing to budge even cutting out the junk and doing lots of walking. Sometimes running seems to give it a kick start. Hope so.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Like Paul I didn't sleep well so was up and out the door at 6 when it was barely light. I attempted a little jog but it was pathetically slow, but I will persevere as the cycling isn't doing it for me at the moment and my weight is stubbornly refusing to budge even cutting out the junk and doing lots of walking. Sometimes running seems to give it a kick start. Hope so.




I have been losing the weight very very slowly. I have stayed away from cake, biscuits sweets anything in fact and cutting down on the amounts of food and I avoid eating in the evening altogether


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been losing the weight very very slowly. I have stayed away from cake, biscuits sweets anything in fact and cutting down on the amounts of food and I avoid eating in the evening altogether


Not sure what more I can do. Just usually cereal for brekkie, sandwich or soup for lunch and the usual ready meal for tea. I certainly have a slice of toast for supper but apart from the odd bit of fruit, nothing between meals. Loads of walking the last couple of weeks but lucky if I've lost an ounce let alone a pound.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been losing the weight very very slowly.* I have stayed away from cake, biscuits sweets anything in fact and cutting down on the amounts of food and I avoid eating in the evening altogether*



Poor you! So, what do you do for enjoyment..... on second thoughts, perhaps, better not to answer that


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Poor you! So, what do you do for enjoyment..... on second thoughts, perhaps, better not to answer that




Naughty boy


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I very much need to be living once within sight of the sea. I miss the sights and smells, the seals in the back garden...and pictures like this strengthen the urge.


I sometimes browse properties for sale occasionally and usually check out Stonehaven near Aberdeen. I used to like my holidays up there as a youngster, but not sure what it would be like to live there. Some of the Fife coastal towns and villages are also very nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I sometimes browse properties for sale occasionally and usually check out Stonehaven near Aberdeen. I used to like my holidays up there as a youngster, but not sure what it would be like to live there. Some of the Fife coastal towns and villages are also very nice.



There is practically nothing round here to rent of buy and the prices are stupidly high when you do find one


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning fellow oldies.
> A 1st for me this morning. I woke at 0600 (for a pee) and was going to stay up then decided to try getting back to sleep. IT WORKED.....woke again at 0740.....a good result.
> My gut was bad yesterday. MrsDs turn today. (Perhaps its because I mixed @classic33 concoction )


You mixed "Liquid Pickford's", did you drink it as well?


----------



## numbnuts (25 Sep 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You mixed "Liquid Pickford's", did you drink it as well?


If that is what it's called.
Powerful stuff.
I NEARLY made it to the toilet.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Naughty boy


What's that thing called that vibrates and some women enjoy ?
Oh yes.
A sewing machine


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If that is what it's called.
> Powerful stuff.
> I NEARLY made it to the toilet.


It'll shift anything when it's drunk.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Sep 2021)

I've just done the ironing in 00:06:40 a new flat record 

I've got a sewing machine


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Sep 2021)

Well that was an interesting bimble on the new bike  didnt go far in case i was walking home but no problems. It felt incredibly efficient compared to old faithful largely down to the much thinner tyres. Purposely went over some rough tarmac to make sure the front wheel is ok- no worries. Was a tiny bit reluctant to get into 7th gear but hopefully that will polish out, all in all very happy with it.
The cheap panniers i bought are crap though! that'll teach me for buying budget, attachment points are woeful and a zip has started to malfunction....


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Well that was an interesting bimble on the new bike  didnt go far in case i was walking home but no problems. It felt incredibly efficient compared to old faithful largely down to the much thinner tyres. Purposely went over some rough tarmac to make sure the front wheel is ok- no worries. Was a tiny bit reluctant to get into 7th gear but hopefully that will polish out, all in all very happy with it.
> The cheap panniers i bought are crap though! that'll teach me for buying budget, attachment points are woeful and a zip has started to malfunction....
> View attachment 610770


Adjustable stem? Quite good for getting lower as the back gets more flexible I would think.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just done the ironing in 00:06:40 *a new flat record *
> 
> I've got a sewing machine


What other shape would you expect!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2021)

So that's the ironing done. Bloody mountain of it. Breakfast eaten. Time for a quick shower, catch up email and then collect son No.2.

Then it's mighty Rovers time. We are currently sixth!!!  I'm not sure how. When we went away Rovers were 7th, I come home we're 6th......... possibly if I go on five more little holidays we will be top of the league???


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Adjustable stem? Quite good for getting lower as the back gets more flexible I would think.


Its set a little high at the moment but yes its adjustable, One reviewer didnt like it but its fine for me. I was pleased about the bikes overall comfort, i thought it might be a harsher ride than the old bike but it was ok


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just done the ironing in 00:06:40 a new flat record
> 
> I've got a sewing machine




I have 2. Both are old Singer sewing machines.

I was going to say they are old Singers but I have no doubt someone would have a smart retort


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just done the ironing in 00:06:40 a new flat record
> 
> I've got a sewing machine



I've just done our ironing, took two hours.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I've just done our ironing, took two hours.


Mine took a similar time.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I've just done our ironing, took two hours.





PaulSB said:


> Mine took a similar time.


Last time I did any.............months ago, it took 5 minutes!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Last time I did any.............months ago, it took 5 minutes!


Ah but you don't have a wife..... #runsawayandhides.......


----------



## numbnuts (25 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have 2. Both are old Singer sewing machines.
> 
> I was going to say they are old Singers but I have no doubt someone would have a smart retort


 
My sewing machine is a New Home electric, it was my Mums and it must be over 40 years old.


----------



## GM (25 Sep 2021)

Morning all...Back from Norfolk late last night, blessed with a week of good weather apart from Sunday when we had a deluge of rain. Wined and dined in style in some excellent restaurants. Can definitely confirm that Norfolk is not as flat as people say, had a few 38mph descents to prove it.
Can recommend Brancaster beach for a nice long beach walk, beautiful golden sand that goes on for miles.

Washing machine going full blast at the moment, grass to mow next.

Amazed by all the queues at the petrol stations on the way back, luckily we topped up on Wednesday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Sep 2021)

I took the Brommie and Mrs Tenkaykev took her Roberts tank ( touring bike with panniers , Rohlof gears etc ) to Upton House this morning. Mrs Tenkaykev ran and I cheered from the sidelines. Mrs Tenkaykev had locked her bike at one of the many bike racks, I was walking past it on my way to watch her from another vantage point when I spotted something amiss. I took a quick photo before rectifying her faux pas 😉


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Last time I did any.............months ago, it took 5 minutes!



I iron once a week and iron for two.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2021)

My ironing only took me 30 seconds... Over half a century ago! My mum was ironing a big pile of clothes and I had a go. I immediately decided that it was not something that I would ever want to do, so since that day I haven't! 



dave r said:


> [Huge ford] I take it that its deeper than it looks.


Don't worry about the depth, worry about the slime-covered cobbles with bike wheel-swallowing gaps between them!



Flick of the Elbow said:


> No idea, I’m just going from the picture. Based on what I see there, there’s [NO!?] way would I think of trying to ride it.


Indeed... I tried riding through a similar ford near here once but something in the ford ate my front wheel. I was much more worried about the pain of bouncing off the cobbles than the soaking I got!



Tenkaykev said:


> I took the Brommie and Mrs Tenkaykev took her Roberts tank ( touring bike with panniers , Rohlof gears etc ) to Upton House this morning. Mrs Tenkaykev ran and I cheered from the sidelines. Mrs Tenkaykev had locked her bike at one of the many bike racks, I was walking past it on my way to watch her from another vantage point when I spotted something amiss. I took a quick photo before rectifying her faux pas 😉
> View attachment 610794


Maybe even a double, or triple faux pas...? 

The obvious one (bike frame not actually locked at all!), but also... that bottle can be pinched, and I would lock through the expensive Rohloff-equipped rear wheel as well as the frame so let's count that as a third mistake. (I can't quite see, but I assume that the helmet straps were locked properly and couldn't be unclipped to free them?)


----------



## pawl (25 Sep 2021)

Morning all

Flue jab morning 9 46 am


dave r said:


> I've just done our ironing, took two hours.





Our ironings done Didn’t take mrs p long.I did get the ironing board out the broom cupboard..Mrs p isn’t allowed to lift anything over 5 lbs at the moment

Had a Staffordshire oat cake for lunch Bacon 🥓 and cheese with Tomato sauce Fruit Yoghurt for afters

Double Espresso to wash it down

Getting low on Oat cakes good job Mrs p sister is visiting next week from Stoke
Never had oat cakes until I met Mrs p Staffordshire oat cakes and Mrs p Two of the good things to come out of Stoke besides Brian Rourk bikes 🚴🏽


----------



## numbnuts (25 Sep 2021)

I'm amazed at how many of you don't like ironing, I find it quite enjoyable watching all the wrinkles iron out leaving crisp flat clothes, I'm sorry I could not be without an iron.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I've just done our ironing, took two hours.


I honestly don't get it.
MrsD used to iron. Since I took over I haven't ironed anything and can't see a problem.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Last time I did any.............months ago, it took 5 minutes!


Won't take long to iron a thong and a basque.
Personally I don't bother ironing mine.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My ironing only took me 30 seconds... Over half a century ago! My mum was ironing a big pile of clothes and I had a go. I immediately decided that it was not something that I would ever want to do, so since that day I haven't!
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the depth, worry about the slime-covered cobbles with bike wheel-swallowing gaps between them!
> ...



I've got a picture somewhere that shows me going down in a heap in a ford, sometime in the mid 1980's when I'd only just started to do club rides, one of the lads had asked me to to stay the other side of the ford so he could take a picture as I rode across.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2021)

DON'T PANIC 

I've driven at least a couple of hundred miles this week and the low fuel light is on. Decided I could legitimately buy petrol. Visited Sainsbury's and four independents all without petrol. At the fifth independent I got £30 as customers were limited to this. I did wonder what would happen if I filled up? Would they only take 30 quid from me?


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My ironing only took me 30 seconds... Over half a century ago! My mum was ironing a big pile of clothes and I had a go. I immediately decided that it was not something that I would ever want to do, so since that day I haven't!
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the depth, worry about the slime-covered cobbles with bike wheel-swallowing gaps between them!
> ...


No, nothing locked except the lock ( to itself ) 🤔 To be honest, I’d not considered the Rohlof rear wheel.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Some of the Fife coastal towns and villages are also very nice.


We get a view of Fife from the back bedroom, when we open the curtains the tower blocks of Kirkcaldy show up nicely in the morning sun


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> To be honest, I’d not considered the Rohlof rear wheel


Those Rohloff hubs are about £1,000 a go, aren't they? Quite tempting for a thief who knows what they are looking at!

Some thieves definitely _do _think about parts as well as whole bikes. Let me find one of my old posts... Here you go:



ColinJ said:


> I went with my stepdaughter to her interview at Sheffield university. While she was being interviewed I walked around the campus and spotted some bike racks. There were locked front wheels with bikes missing, locked bikes with front wheels missing, broken locks (with entire bikes missing!) and securely-locked bikes which had been vandalised.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We get a view of Fife from the back bedroom, when we open the curtains the tower blocks of Kirkcaldy show up nicely in the morning sun


Erm…….I don’t fancy Kirkcaldy much! Lol. Anstruther, Elie, Leven, etc maybe.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There were locked front wheels with bikes missing...


It has just occurred to me that the front wheels might have been removed by their owners to keep them safe AND make the bikes less appealing to steal?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My sewing machine is a New Home electric, it was my Mums and it must be over 40 years old.




One of mine is 86 years old


----------



## numbnuts (25 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> One of mine is 86 years old


Did you buy it brand new  ..................Sorry I could not resist it


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Did you buy it brand new  ..................Sorry I could not resist it


There were worse 'jokes' possible!!
Quite restrained really


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I've got a picture somewhere that shows me going down in a heap in a ford, sometime in the mid 1980's when I'd only just started to do club rides, one of the lads had asked me to to stay the otherside of the ford so he could take a picture as I rode across.


That was probably a trick that they played on all new club members!  He has a scrapbook with pictures of scores of club newbies looking like half-drowned rats!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Did you buy it brand new  ..................Sorry I could not resist it




Cheeky sod . And no.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheeky sod . And no.


I am with Welshie on that.
You have insulted her.
It was 12 months old when she bought it


----------



## numbnuts (25 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheeky sod . And no.


----------



## pawl (25 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I've got a picture somewhere that shows me going down in a heap in a ford, sometime in the mid 1980's when I'd only just started to do club rides, one of the lads had asked me to to stay the otherside of the ford so he could take a picture as I rode across.




First club run I went on We came out of Tisington down the hill towards the ford All but one took there time and used the footbridge to cross the Ford except for one who hurtled down the hill Ended up sitting in the ford with his half submerged bike.Looking at the bottom of the ford covered in blanket weed


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2021)

I have just enjoyed pizza and chips
Now watching a Clint Eastwood film....Joe Kid.
Next will be the big match, LFC vs Brentford.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Sep 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...Back from Norfolk late last night, blessed with a week of good weather apart from Sunday when we had a deluge of rain. Wined and dined in style in some excellent restaurants. Can definitely confirm that Norfolk is not as flat as people say, had a few 38mph descents to prove it.
> Can recommend Brancaster beach for a nice long beach walk, beautiful golden sand that goes on for miles.
> 
> Washing machine going full blast at the moment, grass to mow next.
> ...



We are scheduled to leave Norfolk tomorrow, having arrived last Sunday, in torrential rain.

We are heading to my son's in Windsor, to see grandchildren, depending on how much diesel we can get, and, if Extinction Rebellion (or whatever they re called now) are blocking the M25.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Sep 2021)

On one club run many years ago everyone rode safely across a Ford , except the person on a trike . One of his rear wheels found a pot hole and his trike went over on its side .


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> First club run I went on We came out of Tisington down the hill towards the ford All but one took there time and used the footbridge to cross the Ford except for one who hurtled down the hill Ended up sitting in the ford with his half submerged bike.Looking at the bottom of the ford covered in blanket weed



I know I shouldn't laugh, but I couldn't resist it, sorry, it was vegetation that got me, but it was a red hot summer day so it didn't take long to dry out.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2021)

Fudgeridoo. Thought we were getting low on puppy food earlier, so I got suited and booted and rode the ebike into @PeteXXX neck of the woods, the Pets at Home on Riverside. Rode home, sweating like Prince Andrew when the postman knocks, opened the cupboard door to put the shopping away...only the see the unopened bag of dog food that id forgotten about.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I know I shouldn't laugh, but I couldn't resist it, sorry, it was vegetation that got me, but it was a red hot summer day so it didn't take long to dry out.


My nemesis was *HERE*. The water was a lot deeper and covered most of the cobbles when I crashed there but the lower water level lets you see clearly what the problem is. I've zoomed in so you can see the wheel catching gaps between the cobble stones, and you can just see the moss/weed under the water too... 







If you carry on round the bend and up the hill you will see that there is a second one.

I haven't ridden there for years but it is a nice road apart from the bike traps. I might go and ride it again but if I do I will use the stepping stones on the first ford and the footbridge on the second one!


----------



## postman (25 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm amazed at how many of you don't like ironing, I find it quite enjoyable watching all the wrinkles iron out leaving crisp flat clothes, I'm sorry I could not be without an iron.


Mrs P gave me £20 today and told me to buy a new iron,nothing wrong with the old one so I bought a putter.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Sep 2021)

Five!!!!!

Rovers 5 Cardiff 1

What a good afternoon.


----------



## GM (25 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are scheduled to leave Norfolk tomorrow, having arrived last Sunday, in torrential rain.
> 
> We are heading to my son's in Windsor, to see grandchildren, depending on how much diesel we can get, and, if Extinction Rebellion (or whatever they re called now) are blocking the M25.




What part of Norfolk are you in? ... I was quite surprised by not seeing many motorhomes on the north coast, I thought there would hundreds from what you read in the papers!

Enjoy you trip to Windsor


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2021)

Good morning people, its another dull murky morning, weather seems to have settled into a pattern, cool cloudy mornings followed by warm sunny afternoons, family round this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2021)

Coooeee fellow oldies. IT'S Sunday. It's not looking too bad here today.

Last episode of vigil is on tonight as well as Endeavour so this an exciting night on the T.V.. 

A lazy day for me I think.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Sep 2021)

Good morning from a misty Dorset. It’s very still outside and I’ve yet to hear any traffic. Had to nip out to Screwfix yesterday afternoon to pick up a new twin socket after the shutters jammed on the old one. I leapt onto the Brommie and was there and back in no time. The new socket outlet has a couple of built in USB ports, one of them being the newer “ C “ type. Nothing planned today, stay safe folks 🌻


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

It's Sunday, so a chat on Skype with my Dad and then cut the grass. Hopefully not many more grass cuts to go now.


----------



## GM (26 Sep 2021)

Morning all... Off out shortly for the London Brompton Club ride, 44 for us which is the most for a long time. Looks like we've got a nice day for it.
I'll post some photos later.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Chief Broom (26 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  nice still morning here with occasional clouds hanging around rather than racing across the sky. Enjoying the new bike the slim tyres make such a difference- expending a lot less energy for any distance. As my car now probably measures 3ft x 3ft i have no petrol worries though i hope my computer doesnt follow suit and expire as im quite reliant on it for shopping and ordering up things on ebay. I do like to pre-empt any hassle so in the event my computer dies ive been buying stuff i might possibly need and would be hard/impossible to precure locally. The old comp is almost 9yrs old now and still rollin along!


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2021)

Good day people. Weather is looking good. I was utterly wiped out last night. Bed at 9.45 and slept deeply till 7.20. Stiff as a board when I woke up. All that walking last week I think.

Binned the idea of the club ride as I was so tired. Good decision. Feeling quite motivated so housework, allotment, perhaps wash car. Need an hour on my Kinesis to check the saddle adjustments I made.

Some will enjoy this. Get Back!!


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Off for a stroll on Daymer beach with the old doggie this morning, then Sunday lunch booked at the Ring o' Bells at St Izzy.
Last time we lunched there, we had the best roast beef, ever! Hoping they haven't had a change of chef.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Sep 2021)

GM said:


> What part of Norfolk are you in? ... I was quite surprised by not seeing many motorhomes on the north coast, I thought there would hundreds from what you read in the papers!
> 
> Enjoy you trip to Windsor



We are in South Norfolk, near Beccles, at a place called Chedgrave on a CAMC CL, Gale Cruisers. Very nice it has been too.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2021)

Good morning good norning good morning. ........in case you didn't hear me 1st time.
I was in bed with Chorley Paul last night. No, hang about, I mean I went to bed at the same time as him .
No plans today. Europe are getting battered by USA in the golf so won't watch that. I don't mind watching them lose but not battered.
I am due to do a tray bake later. Never done one before so it will be interesting.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2021)

Morning. I was in much earlier but nobody was about.

Off out for an early walk up our local hill. Last day of still being able to wear a t-shirt at that time in the morning as it's all change from tomorrow with low pressure and much cooler temperatures. 

Walked a fair bit this week. Garmin Connect always seems to automatically enter me in the steps challenges and I appear to be in the lead this week!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was in bed with Chorley Paul last night. No, hang about, I mean I went to bed at the same time as him .


Thank God. It was a bad dream then!! 😄

OK 'fess up time. Who watched Strictly? I was in the same room. At one point Mrs P said "Are you listening to me?" I knew she had spoken but thought she was merely providing a running commentary. This may be a problem. I retreat into my own world while this is on. It now seems I have to remain alert to my wife's remarks. Now if I was to utter "Do we have to watch this crap?"...........

Just been perusing the lower league footie scores. I like to keep an eye on County and Chorley as I've good friends who go to watch them. Cracking result for Brentford as well.

Time to get started on stuff I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thank God. It was a bad dream then!! 😄
> 
> OK 'fess up time. Who watched Strictly? I was in the same room. At one point Mrs P said "Are you listening to me?" I knew she had spoken but thought she was merely providing a running commentary. This may be a problem. I retreat into my own world while this is on. It now seems I have to remain alert to my wife's remarks. Now if I was to utter "Do we have to watch this crap?"...........
> 
> ...


I detest Strictly so much that I even switch channels briefly if a trailer for it comes on!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2021)

Fortunately


PaulSB said:


> Thank God. It was a bad dream then!! 😄
> 
> OK 'fess up time. Who watched Strictly? I was in the same room. At one point Mrs P said "Are you listening to me?" I knew she had spoken but thought she was merely providing a running commentary. This may be a problem. I retreat into my own world while this is on. It now seems I have to remain alert to my wife's remarks. Now if I was to utter "Do we have to watch this crap?"...........
> 
> ...


Fortunately we have a decent tv in the 2nd lounge so MrsD watches Strictly in there. 
I was watching Brentford vs LFC....... they look a decent team.
At 1:1 I fell asleep. Woke up and it was 3:3. I will watch it on MoTD.


----------



## Paulus (26 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thank God. It was a bad dream then!! 😄
> 
> OK 'fess up time. Who watched Strictly? I was in the same room. At one point Mrs P said "Are you listening to me?" I knew she had spoken but thought she was merely providing a running commentary. This may be a problem. I retreat into my own world while this is on. It now seems I have to remain alert to my wife's remarks. Now if I was to utter "Do we have to watch this crap?"...........
> 
> ...


God morning all, it was quite bright a while back, but it has now clouded over.
Barnet got their 1st win of the season, 3-1 at home to Weymouth. 
A long walk with the dog soon, MrsP is away at a spa weekend with her friends, so maybe a pint or two at the Mitre at lunchtime and then watch the mens road race on the telly.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, quite pleasant here.
Will go for a little walk then settle down to watch the Worlds’ mens RR followed by yesterday’s Strictly 😍
We weren’t able to watch Strictly yesterday because we were otherwise engaged watching the two women’s races at the World’s, very good they were too


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, quite pleasant here.
> Will go for a little walk then settle down to watch the Worlds’ mens RR followed by yesterday’s Strictly 😍
> We weren’t able to watch Strictly yesterday because we were otherwise engaged watching the two women’s races at the World’s, very good they were too


Where are you finding all this cycling to watch? Take it you have Sky.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thank God. It was a bad dream then!! 😄
> 
> OK 'fess up time. Who watched Strictly? I was in the same room. At one point Mrs P said "Are you listening to me?" I knew she had spoken but thought she was merely providing a running commentary. This may be a problem. I retreat into my own world while this is on. It now seems I have to remain alert to my wife's remarks. Now if I was to utter "Do we have to watch this crap?"...........
> 
> ...




No. Hell no. Totally not happening in my house. I loath those programmes.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2021)

Strictly ? is that BDSM


----------



## slow scot (26 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Where are you finding all this cycling to watch? Take it you have Sky.


“World’s” live on BBC red button, then BBC2 later.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2021)

slow scot said:


> “World’s” live on BBC red button, then BBC2 later.


Oh........thanks for that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Thank God. It was a bad dream then!! 😄
> 
> OK 'fess up time. Who watched Strictly? I was in the same room. At one point Mrs P said "Are you listening to me?" I knew she had spoken but thought she was merely providing a running commentary. This may be a problem. I retreat into my own world while this is on. It now seems I have to remain alert to my wife's remarks. Now if I was to utter "Do we have to watch this crap?"...........
> 
> ...


I watched " The Mercy " a film about Donald Crowhurst. Mrs Tenkaykev wanted to watch it so I watched it with her. A very good film, but as the closing credits rolled, I said " Well, that was a bit depressing "
It's a fascinating and tragic story when viewed in hindsight, and there's a lot more to the story than could be fitted into the Film.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh........thanks for that.


We’ve been watching on Eurosport but they’ve also been showing all week on BBC, I imagine that they are still there on i-player.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We’ve been watching on Eurosport but they’ve also been showing all week on BBC, I imagine that they are still there on i-player.


Just checked. Yes, it's on just now.


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are in South Norfolk, near Beccles, at a place called Chedgrave on a CAMC CL, Gale Cruisers. Very nice it has been too.


We're on a CAMC off grid site near Wadebridge. Chapel Farm CL. Only £7.50 a night.
https://www.caravanclub.co.uk/certificated-locations/england/cornwall/wadebridge/chapel-farm/
Going back home tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I watched " The Mercy " a film about Donald Crowhurst. Mrs Tenkaykev wanted to watch it so I watched it with her. A very good film, but as the closing credits rolled, I said " Well, that was a bit depressing "
> It's a fascinating and tragic story when viewed in hindsight, and there's a lot more to the story than could be fitted into the Film.


Yes, we were watching this but I was so tired I missed 50% and went to bed. Plan to try and get it on Catch Up. More chores now I've had a coffee break.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> We're on a CAMC off grid site near Wadebridge. Chapel Farm CL. Only £7.50 a night.
> https://www.caravanclub.co.uk/certificated-locations/england/cornwall/wadebridge/chapel-farm/
> Going back home tomorrow.


Dirk.......out of interest I googled the pub you are going to. It has excellent reviews and no negative comments.
Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Dirk.......out of interest I googled the pub you are going to. It has excellent reviews and no negative comments.
> Enjoy your lunch.


That's why we go there.....


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2021)

Chicken casserole for us today


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Chicken casserole for us today


Sounds good. will you pluck the feathers of first ?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2021)

Well, I have run out of excuses!

I have only done 5 rides of 100+ km in nearly 2 years, thanks to the Covid pandemic, and all of those have been with other forum members. Today, I am going to do one solo. It is intended to kill 2 birds with 1 stone, being a 100 km ride with a 40 km/1,000 metres of ascent loop in the middle. That will count in both of the 2021 'Lunacy' challenges that I am currently way behind in.

I have a lumpy ride out and a lumpy ride back, with this very lumpy thing in the middle...







I had to put a couple of silly bits in to reach my vertical km target.



Dave7 said:


> Now watching a Clint Eastwood film....Joe Kid.


That is one that I had never actually heard of! I generally like Eastwood's films - was that one any good?

Oops - no time to hang about gossiping - my elderly body needs to be given a good whupping!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I have run out of excuses!
> 
> I have only done 5 rides of 100+ km in nearly 2 years, thanks to the Covid pandemic, and all of those have been with other forum members. Today, I am going to do one solo. It is intended to kill 2 birds with 1 stone, being a 100 km ride with a 40 km/1,000 metres of ascent loop in the middle. That will count in both of the 2021 'Lunacy' challenges that I am currently way behind in.
> 
> ...


Excellent film.....well worth watching.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I have run out of excuses!
> 
> I have only done 5 rides of 100+ km in nearly 2 years, thanks to the Covid pandemic, and all of those have been with other forum members. Today, I am going to do one solo. It is intended to kill 2 birds with 1 stone, being a 100 km ride with a 40 km/1,000 metres of ascent loop in the middle. That will count in both of the 2021 'Lunacy' challenges that I am currently way behind in.
> 
> ...


Good luck. Wish I could borrow some of your enthusiasm. My cycling mojo has really disappeared at the moment. So much so, that I would rather get back into running if the back and legs can cope with it.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2021)

Just finished making a waterproof cover for the seat of my trike just in case I have to go shopping in the rain


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning good norning good morning. ........in case you didn't hear me 1st time.
> *I was in bed with Chorley Paul last night.* No, hang about, I mean I went to bed at the same time as him .
> No plans today. Europe are getting battered by USA in the golf so won't watch that. I don't mind watching them lose but not battered.
> I am due to do a tray bake later. Never done one before so it will be interesting.


On that, I'll follow this advice...

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8vm51sR4tRY


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I was in much earlier but nobody was about.
> 
> Off out for an early walk up our local hill. Last day of still being able to wear a t-shirt at that time in the morning as it's all change from tomorrow with low pressure and much cooler temperatures.
> 
> ...


Approximately 250Km


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Sep 2021)

Another walk to Wimborne and along the Stour, this time a more direct 10k route as I was accompanied by Mrs Tenkaykev. It was one of those meanderings where we kept bumping into people we knew. Coincidentally, among the people we met, the three women we knew were all named Chris. Stopped for coffees and cake in Wimborne before getting the bus home. Now relaxing and watching the cycling .


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2021)

I've just spent a wonderful half an hour sat at the computer surrounded by documents renewing my driving license online.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Sep 2021)

On our walk earlier we noticed that most of the Electric car charging stations that we passed were being utilised. I wonder if the Electric car owners were feeling left out of the panic buying so thought they’d show solidarity 😁


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> On our walk earlier we noticed that most of the Electric car charging stations that we passed were being utilised. I wonder if the Electric car owners were feeling left out of the panic buying so thought they’d show solidarity 😁


They won't be laughing if we have power cuts.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I've just spent a wonderful half an hour sat at the computer surrounded by documents renewing my driving license online.


I did that a few weeks ago, I don't know why ..............


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Sep 2021)

We got the bus back from Wimborne today. I'd forgotten my wallet which meant that Mrs Tenkaykev had to pay for the Coffee and Cake, the downside was that my wallet contains my Bus Pass 😠 I had to pay £3.50 bus fare. I'm not complaining, it just made me realise two things, how expensive bus fares are in this neck of the woods, and how much money I have saved over the years.
Another thing of note was that of the 8 - 10 passengers who got on and off the bus, Mrs Tenkaykev and I were the only people wearing masks.😷


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We got the bus back from Wimborne today. I'd forgotten my wallet which meant that Mrs Tenkaykev had to pay for the Coffee and Cake, the downside was that my wallet contains my Bus Pass 😠 I had to pay £3.50 bus fare. I'm not complaining, it just made me realise two things, how expensive bus fares are in this neck of the woods, and how much money I have saved over the years.
> Another thing of note was that of the 8 - 10 passengers who got on and off the bus, Mrs Tenkaykev and I were the only people wearing masks.😷


I applied for mine as soon as I was 60 but still haven’t used it. Really should. You don’t get much for free these days!


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> We're on a CAMC off grid site near Wadebridge. Chapel Farm CL. Only £7.50 a night.
> https://www.caravanclub.co.uk/certificated-locations/england/cornwall/wadebridge/chapel-farm/
> Going back home tomorrow.



Hope you enjoyed it.

We found some diesel, M25 was chocka-block but moving, so, made it to Windsor. Now parked on son's drive.

An afternoon with grandchildren


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We got the bus back from Wimborne today. I'd forgotten my wallet which meant that Mrs Tenkaykev had to pay for the Coffee and Cake, the downside was that my wallet contains my Bus Pass 😠 I had to pay £3.50 bus fare. I'm not complaining, it just made me realise two things, how expensive bus fares are in this neck of the woods, and how much money I have saved over the years.
> Another thing of note was that of the 8 - 10 passengers who got on and off the bus, Mrs Tenkaykev and I were the only people wearing masks.😷



Bus fares are expensive everywhere, I hardly used my pass for a long time, but now with my Good Lady in the wheelchair and unable to use the car its been proving most useful, though the bus taking twice as long as the car is annoying.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Sep 2021)

I can't get a bus pass until I am 67


In today's news my ebike control/computer thing says I went past 6000 miles today
That is since November 2019 - not too bad!


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2021)

I've had my bus pass since last November but haven't used it yet. Might go for a trip along the coast on the open top bus, before the weather closer in.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> I've had my bus pass since last November but haven't used it yet. Might go for a trip along the coast on the open top bus, before the weather closer in.


I don't have a bus pass . No seriously I don't


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have a bus pass . No seriously I don't


You've no buses either, to be fair.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've no buses either, to be fair.




Very true, well only a couple. They are like hens teeth round here


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I applied for mine as soon as I was 60 but still haven’t used it. Really should. You don’t get much for free these days!


It used to be 60 here in England but it has been changed to state pension age, so I will get mine at the end of the coming winter. I just checked, and it is 60 for Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland and London! PS _And _*Merseyside*...

I haven't been on a bus for years, preferring to catch trains out of the Calder Valley. It would be handy to have a bus pass for UK holidays though. *This man* took it to the max! 

As for my killer bike ride today... It nearly DID. Kill me, that is! You know the climbs have been hard when you cycle round a bend feeling really anxious about what is to come, then breathe a sigh of relief when you see that the gradient is _only _10%... 

I had underestimated the elevation gains so I put extra in to make sure I hit my target, only to then exceed it by well over 11%. The hilly loop I mentioned above turned out to have 1,156 m of ascent in 39.2 km (nearly 3,800 ft in 24.5 miles), lots of it being 10-20%. The rest of the ride was easier - 1,016 m of ascent in 61 km (just over 3,300 ft in just shy of 38 miles). I stopped at the top of a hill in Burnley on the way home to check my phone. I was so wasted that I couldn't manage it standing up! I sat on the pavement to do it, and afterwards I was struggling to get back to my feet.. I had to get on my hands and knees then drag myself up someone's garden wall. I think I might have _slightly _exceeded my fitness level today...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It used to be 60 here in England but it has been changed to state pension age, so I will get mine at the end of the coming winter. I just checked, and it is 60 for Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland and London! PS _And _*Merseyside*...


OK OK OK - don;t rub it in
I grew up in Merseyside and only live a few miles from the border
but I have to wait until 67

I blame $somethingpoliticalIdontagreewith


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2021)

I noticed someone had pipped me by 1,000 steps in the Garmin weekly steps challenge so popped out in the rain after Endeavour and walked a couple of miles…….I’m not competitive, much! Hopefully whoever it is will be off to bed thinking they have won so I can sync my Garmin now


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

I seem to have beaten that dastardly Drago and the mighty Mo this morning


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

Slept badly due to habing a headache and feeling like I was going to be sick. I managed not to woof my cookies, but i feel tired and a little shaky. Mrs D administered an LFD test which came back negative, so probably just a bit of a migraine. 

So a quiet day on the cars for me while I recover.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

Rain is hammering down and set to be like this all day.
We are due at the hospital at 12.30 for MrsD to be fitted for her new boob. Long story short.......she went to the specialist shop as arranged. She got the bras BUT they wanted £160 for the implant whereas she can get it free from NHS. So she is going to see if they are of a similar standard.
I told her.......if you are not happy with the NHS one we will pay the £160.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Only here this early because my old doggie got up at 6.15 and wanted to go out.
Too late to go back to sleep and too early to get up.
Hitching up in a few hours and towing back home.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We got the bus back from Wimborne today. I'd forgotten my wallet which meant that Mrs Tenkaykev had to pay for the Coffee and Cake, the downside was that my wallet contains my Bus Pass 😠 I had to pay £3.50 bus fare. I'm not complaining, it just made me realise two things, how expensive bus fares are in this neck of the woods, and how much money I have saved over the years.
> *Another thing of note was that of the 8 - 10 passengers who got on and off the bus, Mrs Tenkaykev and I were the only people wearing masks.😷*


Interesting. On our walk along the Cleveland Way last week we did Saltburn to Boulby with a plan to get the bus back. Landing up at a bus stop on a main road we jumped on the first one without thinking about masks.

As I walked towards a seat I realised everyone was wearing masks. We all hastily put ours on.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I noticed someone had pipped me by 1,000 steps in the Garmin weekly steps challenge so popped out in the rain after Endeavour and walked a couple of miles…….I’m not competitive, much! Hopefully whoever it is will be off to bed thinking they have won so I can sync my Garmin now


That's our Mo.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I noticed someone had pipped me by 1,000 steps in the Garmin weekly steps challenge so popped out in the rain after Endeavour and walked a couple of miles…….I’m not competitive, much! Hopefully whoever it is will be off to bed thinking they have won so I can sync my Garmin now


A wall clock with a pendulum Mo, wrap your Garmin around the stem for an hour, no need to get wet 😉


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2021)

Hello gang. 

As forecast it's lashing down and set for the day. So heavy it woke me. Did all the housework, chores etc. yesterday. I'll be doing bits of cycle club and home admin along with general mooching about the house.

Might watch Joe Kidd, never heard of it before, if I can find it on line. I always enjoy a Clint Eastwood film especially the Westerns.

Need to swap the lights over on to my Kinesis. I've a big gravel ride next weekend so I'll leave putting the mudguards on till after that. Winter is coming, well winter bike time is.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A wall clock with a pendulum Mo, wrap your Garmin around the stem for an hour, no need to get wet 😉


I might get the Scalextric out and duct tape my Wahoo to a car.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I might get the Scalextric out and duct tape my Wahoo to a car.


Nice try, but that wouldn’t work. GPS would see you in the same location. 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Nice try, but that wouldn’t work. GPS would see you in the same location. 🤔


Oh. Bugger!


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2021)

Its now raining here in Poshshire.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2021)

Morning gang. It's been raining all night here. Looks and feels more like a winter day.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks,  my Good lady has a physio assessment this morning, they're coming anytime between 9 and 12, I'm down the dentist this afternoon, I've got a broken tooth and it started to give me some serious stick the middle of last week, I phoned the dentist Friday and the earliest appointment was this afternoon so I've had to put up with it over the weekend.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Sep 2021)

We had an email from Octopus energy yesterday, informing us that we’d been switched to them following the failure of our old energy supplier Avro. I did some digging around and they seem a good organisation, offering things like a cheap overnight tariff for charging electric vehicles, plus on first reading it would appear that their “ Smart Meters “ allow rate switching. 
Anyone here have real world experience of dealing with them?


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks,  my Good lady has a physio assessment this morning, they're coming anytime between 9 and 12, I'm down the dentist this afternoon, I've got a broken tooth and it started to give me some serious stick the middle of last week, I phoned the dentist Friday and the earliest appointment was this afternoon so I've had to put up with it over the weekend.


This'll cheer you up Dave....


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bOtMizMQ6oM


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We had an email from Octopus energy yesterday, informing us that we’d been switched to them following the failure of our old energy supplier Avro. I did some digging around and they seem a good organisation, offering things like a cheap overnight tariff for charging electric vehicles, plus on first reading it would appear that their “ Smart Meters “ allow rate switching.
> Anyone here have real world experience of dealing with them?


We've been with Octopus for a few years. They seem pretty good compared to previous companies we've used.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We had an email from Octopus energy yesterday, informing us that we’d been switched to them following the failure of our old energy supplier Avro. I did some digging around and they seem a good organisation, offering things like a cheap overnight tariff for charging electric vehicles, plus on first reading it would appear that their “ Smart Meters “ allow rate switching.
> Anyone here have real world experience of dealing with them?




Not with them but I hear they are trying to take over Bulb and that's who I am with. I do like bulb energy. I hope if it happens it will still be as good.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2021)

Morning. That’s the longest I’ve stayed in bed for years! Wasn’t really sleeping but I could hear the rain rattling down so just lay as long as I could.

Hoping it eases enough for a walk later.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, the first sustained rain we’ve had for weeks, possibly months.
Will do some cleaning first then perhaps go for a very slow run.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, the first sustained rain we’ve had for weeks, possibly months.
> Will do some cleaning first then perhaps go for a very slow run.


As much as my legs are almost goosed these days, I really want to try and get back into it no matter how slow I have to go. It gives me much more of a buzz than cycling.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> As much as my legs are almost goosed these days, I really want to try and get back into it no matter how slow I have to go. It gives me much more of a buzz than cycling.


I'm sitting in front of my laptop and wearing my running gear. Just waiting for my MoJo to kick in, and the school run to taper off. I'll do a run / walk and see how it goes. On our walk to Wimborne yesterday I bumped into a running friend who I'd not seen for years, he was a 2:19 marathon runner in his day. The other runner who stopped for a chat was one of the Ultra runners I know, he was midway through a 20 mile training run having completed an 80 miler a couple of weeks ago. In conversation he asked, " You doing much these days Kev? " . "10K's and parkruns " was my reply


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2021)

Good morning all from a rainy, blustery Barnet. 
I'm off to Scouse land today with the Codgers group of retired railway men.
We are there for two days. It seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Chief Broom (27 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  its a soggy start to the day here but hopefully brightening up later. Had a dream where i was chatting to and being 'friendly' with T'Pol of the star ship Enterprise...i may be watching too many StarTrek episodes  Going to strip down my old bike and re-grease everything which will help me get back into cycle maintenance. I used to do all my own motorcycle maintenance apart from the most modern bikes, when i would take it in occasionally and the mechanic would tell me things like "we've down loaded a new tune" okey dokey whatever that was....****** expensive though


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm sitting in front of my laptop and wearing my running gear. Just waiting for my MoJo to kick in, and the school run to taper off. I'll do a run / walk and see how it goes. On our walk to Wimborne yesterday I bumped into a running friend who I'd not seen for years, he was a 2:19 marathon runner in his day. The other runner who stopped for a chat was one of the Ultra runners I know, he was midway through a 20 mile training run having completed an 80 miler a couple of weeks ago. In conversation he asked, " You doing much these days Kev? " . "10K's and parkruns " was my reply


Just noticed the running and walking forums seem to have disappeared. Sadly, they never really seemed to take off anyway. Maybe Shaun decided to remove them.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2021)

Molly is having a mad turn! 🐱


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2021)

It's going to be a max of 15 deg with rain here.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's going to be a max of 15 deg with rain here.


This is us for the day and there seems to be rain at some point pretty much every day for two weeks! I will definitely have to try getting into running again.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This is us for the day and there seems to be rain at some point pretty much every day for two weeks! I will definitely have to try getting into running again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 611104



Looks like we do be having the same weather as you.


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2021)

Its quite stormy here in Poshshire. Heavy rain squalls, gusty wind.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Its quite stormy here in Poshshire. Heavy rain squalls, gusty wind.


Must resist a y fronts comment!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks,  my Good lady has a physio assessment this morning, they're coming anytime between 9 and 12, I'm down the dentist this afternoon, I've got a broken tooth and it started to give me some serious stick the middle of last week, I phoned the dentist Friday and the earliest appointment was this afternoon so I've had to put up with it over the weekend.


You have done well compared to my dentist.
I waited 12 months to see her (ok....pandemic) then had to wait another 2 weeks for the filling.......that is tomorrow.
Personally I blame it on the lack of lorry drivers


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all from a rainy, blustery Barnet.
> I'm off to Scouse land today with the Codgers group of retired railway men.
> We are there for two days. It seemed like a good idea at the time.


Do you have an itinerary ?
Where are you staying ((if I may ask).
I hope the weather improves for you.


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  its a soggy start to the day here but hopefully brightening up later. Had a dream where i was chatting to and being 'friendly' with T'Pol of the star ship Enterprise.



I think chatting with T'Pol would be likely to upset my blood pressure.


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2021)

Physio's been, I liked his honesty, he was hopeful that they could get my Good lady on her feet again, but did mention that there was a possibility that it might not happen and what we've got now might be it, he's the first one to mention that, though I had thought that might happen.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Sep 2021)

Morning all just made a loaf with added vitamin C _( I crushed up just two tablets) _it strengthens the gluten in flour and gives a better rise ….............and the loaf looks good too  and this is with 3 cups wholemeal flour and one French flour,


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Nice try, but that wouldn’t work. GPS would see you in the same location. 🤔


Track cycling!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You have done well compared to my dentist.
> I waited 12 months to see her (ok....pandemic) then had to wait another 2 weeks for the filling.......that is tomorrow.
> Personally I blame it on the lack of lorry drivers


You do realise that if you mention anything political we will be inundated with some people


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Nice try, but that wouldn’t work. GPS would see you in the same location. 🤔


Unless he has a LOT a track???


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Sep 2021)

Just back from a 5K run walk with Mrs Tenkaykev. It's turned into a warm sunny morning. Did a 5 minute run, 1 minute walk schedule. Cool down, shower and then a coffee while I ponder on what to do for the rest of the day.🤔


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You do realise that if you mention anything political we will be inundated with some people


I once arrested a member of...oh, wait, can't mention their name or the self appointed thread stasi will nip across from the Phantom Zone to turn the thumbscrews.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from a 5K run walk with Mrs Tenkaykev. It's turned into a warm sunny morning. Did a 5 minute run, 1 minute walk schedule. Cool down, shower and then a coffee while I ponder on what to do for the rest of the day.🤔


I’ve been struggling walking up hills recently that I ran up only a couple of years ago


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just noticed the running and walking forums seem to have disappeared. Sadly, they never really seemed to take off anyway. Maybe Shaun decided to remove them.


They're still running, just no link at the top.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You have done well compared to my dentist.
> I waited 12 months to see her (ok....pandemic) then had to wait another 2 weeks for the filling.......that is tomorrow.
> Personally I blame it on the lack of lorry drivers


How big a filling are they putting in?


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2021)

Pretty big. The dentist has hired a cement mixer.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2021)

I’ve just about had enough of this forum. Same idiots constantly trying to disrupt decent, civilised conversations.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You do realise that if you mention anything political we will be inundated with some people


Hahaha 
I did think of that when I posted it.
Then thought "to hell with it .....I will blame Welshie"


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just about had enough of this forum. Same idiots constantly trying to disrupt decent, civilised conversations.


Uep, they've been given a playground of their own but still they come in here and try to start arguments. It's cowardly, bullying behaviour.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Physio's been, I liked his honesty, he was hopeful that they could get my Good lady on her feet again, but did mention that there was a possibility that it might not happen and what we've got now might be it, he's the first one to mention that, though I had thought that might happen.


Dave.
I'm not sure if you ever said what the problem is AND feel free to tell me to s*d off.
MrsD can shuffle around the house but as with your good lady relies on the wheelchair for anything else.
To think it was just 2 years ago we were fully active......life ey!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all just made a loaf with added vitamin C _( I crushed up just two tablets) _it strengthens the gluten in flour and gives a better rise ….............and the loaf looks good too  and this is with 3 cups wholemeal flour and one French flour,


4 cups of flour......that seems one big loaf!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hahaha
> I did think of that when I posted it.
> Then thought "to hell with it .....I will blame Welshie"




Nothing new there then


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just about had enough of this forum. Same idiots constantly trying to disrupt decent, civilised conversations.


Sorry Mo....I will try not to do it again .
Seriously, can you not just ignore them or read them and laugh at their stupidity.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Nothing new there then


I don't blame you for everything.....just the bad ones


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry Mo....I will try not to do it again .
> Seriously, can you not just ignore them or read them and laugh at their stupidity.


….but they are spoiling perfectly civilised conversations with their silly sniping until they end up getting people to react and threads shut down. No doubt the intention.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> ….but they are spoiling perfectly civilised conversations with their silly sniping until they end up getting people to react and threads shut down. No doubt the intention.


It does make you wonder what goes through their minds.
Some of them seem well learned (from their big words) but still manage to be complete morons.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 4 cups of flour......that seems one big loaf!


It's a large loaf


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It does make you wonder what goes through their minds.
> Some of them seem well learned (from their big words) but still manage to be complete morons.


I suspect that most are 13 years old, angry that they have acne and that girls don't like them.


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Dave.
> I'm not sure if you ever said what the problem is AND feel free to tell me to s*d off.
> MrsD can shuffle around the house but as with your good lady relies on the wheelchair for anything else.
> To think it was just 2 years ago we were fully active......life ey!



A combination of an arthriritic knee and balance problems, she can only stand with help and not for very long, we help her move around in the house with a lifter, she can't walk at all, she doesn't go out much, and if she does its only in the wheelchair, I'm not getting out much as I can't leave her for too long.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Sep 2021)

Mrs F back from the supermarket run. Needed to refuel too. Sainsburys only had petrol, Tesco had both. No queues at either.


----------



## rustybolts (27 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  its a soggy start to the day here but hopefully brightening up later. Had a dream where i was chatting to and being 'friendly' with T'Pol of the star ship Enterprise...i may be watching too many StarTrek episodes  Going to strip down my old bike and re-grease everything which will help me get back into cycle maintenance. I used to do all my own motorcycle maintenance apart from the most modern bikes, when i would take it in occasionally and the mechanic would tell me things like "we've down loaded a new tune" okey dokey whatever that was....****** expensive though


Did you venture where no man has ventured before ?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's a VERY VERY large loaf


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> A combination of an arthriritic knee and balance problems, she can only stand with help and not for very long, we help her move around in the house with a lfter, she can't walk at all, she doesn't go out much, and if she does its only in the wheelchair, I'm not getting out much as I can't leave her for too long.


Similar here Dave. Last time she fell I was,asleep in another room. It was several hours later when I found her in a heep.
That is not a 'mine is bigger than yours'.....more a way of saying I understand.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Similar here Dave. Last time she fell I was,asleep in another room. It was several hours later when I found her in a heep.
> That is not a 'mine is bigger than yours'.....more a way of saying I understand.


Just a thought. What about something like a whistle kept beside her? Sounds a bit silly maybe, but a piercing sound might alert you more than Mrs D trying to shout.


----------



## Chief Broom (27 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Did you venture where no man has ventured before ?


Ha!  no it was a kind of bonding chat, we were talking about not fitting in and no one understands what wonderful beings we really are  
Still hacking down with rain here, i hope it stops as i have gotten used to my regular spin which is about 18m most days The hills are getting easier and with the new bike i could cross continents...well maybe make it to Golspie


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just a thought. What about something like a whistle kept beside her? Sounds a bit silly maybe, but a piercing sound might alert you more than Mrs D trying to shout.


Excellent idea Mo.....I will sort that out quickly.
Ta ever so.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Sep 2021)

Just reached double figures here, 10.6°. Scorchio


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just a thought. What about something like a whistle kept beside her? Sounds a bit silly maybe, but a piercing sound might alert you more than Mrs D trying to shout.



We use our phones, my Good Lady keeps hers on a small table by her bed at night and I take mine upstairs with me and put it on the bedside table.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2021)

Just got back home.
Caravan dropped off at the storage yard.
Lunch and dinner picked up from Tesco.
Everything unpacked and put away.
Might have a nap after I've had my bacon, sausage, egg & tomato sauce triple sarnie and a bottle of Proper Job.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Sep 2021)

I've been for a little spin, not many cars on the roads  and my local garage are charging 1.41 for petrol and 1.44 diesel 
It's 22c, but the wind is on the cooler side, it won't be long before I have to put my shorts away for riding


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just got back home.
> Caravan dropped off at the storage yard.
> Lunch and dinner picked up from Tesco.
> Everything unpacked and put away.
> Might have a nap after I've had my bacon, sausage, egg & tomato sauce triple sarnie and a bottle of Proper Job.



What's wrong with a pub lunch ??????


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2021)

Just awoken from a nice snooze cuddled up to Bruce.


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just a thought. What about something like a whistle kept beside her? Sounds a bit silly maybe, but a piercing sound might alert you more than Mrs D trying to shout.


Cordless doorbell. Thats what I use when Mrs D's MS flares up and shes bedridden.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Just awoken from a nice snooze cuddled up to Bruce.


Springsteen or Ken?


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What's wrong with a pub lunch ??????


No time for one today.


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2021)

Dentist is putting me on antibiotics and I've got to go back a week Thursday to have the blighter out.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2021)

I didn't take any photos on yesterday's ride, but here is a Street View picture from where I took my first snack break.







The little enclosures highlighted are chicken coops... That's what I call 'free range'!


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't take any photos on yesterday's ride, but here is a Street View picture from where I took my first snack break.
> 
> View attachment 611165
> 
> ...


Somewhere dry for the night. Offering extensive views whilst being easy to access and maintain. 
Recommended that occupants should view in adverse conditions to appreciate the nature of the accommodation.
Limited availability.


----------



## Sterlo (27 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Dentist is putting me on antibiotics and I've got to go back a week Thursday to have the blighter out.


 Open wide


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It does make you wonder what goes through their minds.
> Some of them* seem well learned *(from their big words) but still manage to be complete morons.



Education, and/or, IQ are not the same as Commonsense (in my experience)


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Open wide



I've got mixed feelings on this, on the one hand I'll be glad to see the back of it, on the other hand my teeth are well rooted and on extraction day they normally put up a good fight.  I've not got the antibiotics yet, I went across the road to the chemist and they said "it'll be an hour", I went back an hour later and there was a queue right across the shop and only one serving, so I left it and will go back first thing tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I've got mixed feelings on this, on the one hand I'll be glad to see the back of it, on the other hand my teeth are well rooted and on extraction day they normally put up a good fight.  I've not got the antibiotics yet, I went across the road to the chemist and they said "it'll be an hour", I went back an hour later and there was a queue right across the shop and only one serving, so I left it and will go back first thing tomorrow.


Teaspoon of salt in a half cup of water*, might help ease it, until you get the anti-biotics. 
I'm limited on what can be given, but it's a common one I get told to use.

*Use as you would a mouthwash.


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2021)

I have risen! 1st!

Nothing planned today. Will spend some time with Bruce and take it as it comes.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2021)

Second again. Getting to be a habit. Lol.

Quite a bit cooler this morning so I will do my hilly walk. Going to keep tackling the hills and hope my legs start to feel stronger if I keep at it. 

Big mug of coffee and a browse first. Still dark anyway. Soon be time for the head torch again.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2021)

Hello the house.
Dentist for me. 2 fillings today......both on back teeth. I am so looking forward to that needle in the back of the gum .
Drago........here's an idea. You bring Bruce here. I will look after him while you go and have my fillings 
Back next week for another 2 fillings, also at the back but the other side


----------



## Dirk (28 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Shopping this morning then doing a bit of gardening.
Is it too early to plant my garlic? Hmmmm........must do a bit of research.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, carer here at a civilized time this morning, five to seven, washings on the line, antibiotics to pick up later, I might even find time for a bimble.


----------



## Chief Broom (28 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  looks better out there today so will go for a spin this morning. Im really liking my new bike its so much easier to make good progress. Its light as a feather compared to my previous ride, people with super light carbon bikes will laugh at 12.1 kilos but its good enough for me  Having a bad back ive adjusted bars to suit and have no problems in comfort.
Got my hair clippers delivered so will probably soon look like ive had some kind of accident


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, nice and sunny here.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2021)

Morning. Hissing down here. Horrible weather. Cold dark and it's been raining all night. Looks like it will be raining all day as well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## postman (28 Sep 2021)

It's going to be a long day today.Had to be up by seven.Annual central heating service plus a fire service,and we have thrown in a curve ball,we think we need a radiator in the shower room,the present one has gone all rusty along the bottom,and prevention is better than cure in the middle of winter if it springs a leak.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning, Lol!

A little old lady was walking down the street dragging two large plastic garbage bags behind her. One of the bags was ripped and every once in a while a $20 fell out onto the sidewalk.
Noticing this, a policeman stopped her, and said, “Ma’am, there are $20 bills falling out of that bag.”
“Oh, really? Darn it!” said the little old lady. “I’d better go back and see if I can find them. Thanks for telling me officer.
“Well, now, not so fast,” said the cop.“Where did you get all that money? You didn’t steal it, did you?”
“Oh, no, no”, said the old lady. “You see, my back yard is right next to a Golf course.
A lot of Golfers come and pee through a knot hole in my fence, right into my flower Garden. It used to really tick me off. Kills the flowers, you know. Then I thought, ‘why not make the best of it?
So, now, I stand behind the fence by the knot hole, real quiet, with my hedge clippers.
Every time some guy sticks his thing through my fence, I surprise him, grab hold of it and say, ‘O.K., buddy! Give me $20, or off it comes.’
“Well, that seems only fair,” said the cop, laughing. “OK. Good luck! Oh, by the way, what’s in the other bag?”
“Not everybody pays.”


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Sep 2021)

postman said:


> It's going to be a long day today.Had to be up by seven.Annual central heating service plus a fire service,and we have thrown in a curve ball,we think we need a radiator in the shower room,the present one has gone all rusty along the bottom,and prevention is better than cure in the middle of winter if it springs a leak.


We're on our third or fourth radiator in the downstairs loo. It has to be a humidity issue. I fitted a top of the range radiator last time and it makes no difference. I have it down to a fine art now, I can drain and fit a new radiator in an hour.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We're on our third or fourth radiator in the downstairs loo. It has to be a humidity issue. I fitted a top of the range radiator last time and it makes no difference. I have it down to a fine art now, I can drain and fit a new radiator in an hour.



I did our bathroom radiator a couple of years ago due to the same issue, this summer I rehung the back bedroom radiator, it wasn't hanging right, I took it off the wall expecting to find the two screw's holding the mounting bracket to have worked loose, what I found was the raw plugs on one bracket had totally disintegrated and only one bracket was actually screwed to the wall, I didn't have to undo the screws one end they fell out as soon as I removed the radiator.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Sep 2021)

Good morning folks,
The sun is starting to break through. Today is Veg Box, black bin and organised ' Walking for Heath " walk which Mrs Tenkaykev organises. 
We'll be doing the usual walk along the Trailway and ( optionally through the woods, depending on conditions underfoot ) . That brings to mind my last walk up to Wimborne, I was keeping a mental tally of the number and type of bikes that passed me, I'd got to about eleven before the first electric bike appeared, then I saw a group of three older riders cycling towards me on electric bikes, two abreast with one following. As they passed I could hear Music, the chap at the rear had a speaker rigged up playing music, not blasting it out, but loud enough for the three of them to listen to. So it's not just the youngsters 🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2021)

Enjoyed my walk this morning. I seem to have a bit more energy when it's cooler  Warm going up the hill but stopped to talk to a lady I know on the way back down for around twenty minutes and ended up quite chilled. My porridge has warmed me up.

I think I will do my best to ignore some of the other threads in here as one or two seem to be descending into the usual stupid arguments and oneupmanship.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed my walk this morning. I seem to have a bit more energy when it's cooler  Warm going up the hill but stopped to talk to a lady I know on the way back down for around twenty minutes and ended up quite chilled. My porridge has warmed me up.
> 
> I think I will do my best to ignore some of the other threads in here as *one or two seem to be descending into the usual stupid arguments and oneupmanship. *



Oh yes, descending is the word


----------



## rustybolts (28 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve been struggling walking up hills recently that I ran up only a couple of years ago


Would it be a vitamin thing ? I started using Centrum 50 + ( they dont make 70+ !) and a little spoon of Iron every second day or so and I think its given me a bit of extra energy . My good lady wife persuaded me to give it a go . I was reluctant at first.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Would it be a vitamin thing ? I started using Centrum 50 + ( they dont make 70+ !) and a little spoon of Iron every second day or so and I think its given me a bit of extra energy . My good lady wife persuaded me to give it a go . I was reluctant at first.


I do dabble with vitamins and supplements but not sure if they make much difference or not to be honest. I think it's more likely to be nerve damage with herniated lumbar discs and two bad bouts of sciatica in the last few years and the chance of getting anything done about it now is non-existent. Trying hard to drop a bit of weight which always makes me feel better.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  looks better out there today so will go for a spin this morning. Im really liking my new bike its so much easier to make good progress. Its light as a feather compared to my previous ride, people with super light carbon bikes will laugh at 12.1 kilos but its good enough for me  Having a bad back ive adjusted bars to suit and have no problems in comfort.
> Got my hair clippers delivered so will probably soon look like ive had some kind of accident


Unless you (or anyone else) has really short hair eg a 1 or 2 all over I have no idea how you can do your own.
My SiL has done his for years but a real buzz cut so he can't go wrong.
Before and after photos required or it never happened.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2021)

<Sorry Rant>
On Monday I came in and noticed that the net curtain on the landing was missing, now when I arrived here some 17 years ago, there was a net curtain there,it was a bit grubby so took it down and washed it. A few year or so later I bought new nets for the flat and also bought one for the landing as I thought it would look nice and have done this many times in the 17 years, off hand I think I have bought four lots.
I sent an email to the housing manager tell him I want it back as it was my property, and if it's been dumped I want £12.
Gets an email this morning


> I will return the net curtains today. Unfortunately they cannot be put back up going forwards. Aster Group operates a zero-tolerance approach to items being stored in these areas.
> The Fire and Rescue Service advise that all internal communal areas within blocks must be completely clear. This means no items must be left within internal communal hallways or landings at any time. This is for the safety of all residents.


This is an ongoing thing, a few years ago they stopped us putting pictures on the walls, this was followed by no Christmas decorations, last year no mats outside your door to wipe your feet on, no Christmas wreaths to be hung on your door and now no net curtains on the landing.
The entrance now looks like a prison with bare walls and just their notices tell us what we are not allowed to do. I know I just rent the place, but this is “my home” and I treat it as “my home” yet the housing association all they want us to be under their control and treat us with contempt
<rant over> I feel better now. 
When the housing manager returned the said curtain I gave him an ear bashing too.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2021)

Morning we have  and I have no self rasing flour left


----------



## rustybolts (28 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Unless you (or anyone else) has really short hair eg a 1 or 2 all over I have no idea how you can do your own.
> My SiL has done his for years but a real buzz cut so he can't go wrong.
> Before and after photos required or it never happened.


(87) Self Haircut - Long Hair | How to Cut Your Own Hair | How to Cut Long Men's Hair | Tip #25 - YouTube


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> <Sorry Rant>
> On Monday I came in and noticed that the net curtain on the landing was missing, now when I arrived here some 17 years ago, there was a net curtain there,it was a bit grubby so took it down and washed it. A few year or so later I bought new nets for the flat and also bought one for the landing as I thought it would look nice and have done this many times in the 17 years, off hand I think I have bought four lots.
> I sent an email to the housing manager tell him I want it back as it was my property, and if it's been dumped I want £12.
> Gets an email this morning
> ...


Common sense has disappeared for people like that. Its all about covering their a*se and sod the people who live there.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning we have  and I have no self rasing flour left


I can loan you a cup of flour.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> (87) Self Haircut - Long Hair | How to Cut Your Own Hair | How to Cut Long Men's Hair | Tip #25 - YouTube


I still wouldn't risk it myself.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I still wouldn't risk it myself.


 
If you have long hair like mine it's easy just to trim the ends, wash hair and bush in into a pony tail and cut an inch or so off the length - sorted


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2021)

Back from the dentist with several things to report.
1. It was an awful experience. 45 minutes with tubes and cotton wool stuck halfway down my throat.....I kept gagging.
2. On the way I noticed the Asda petrol station had just one car filling up. I thought I will fill up on the way back.......on the way back it was heaving and the road was blocked solid .
3. Our window cleaner just told me he is packing in to take a job driving wagons. They will train him to HGV and pay him THIRTY SEVEN GRAND ......talk about supply and demand.


----------



## Sterlo (28 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Would it be a vitamin thing ? I started using Centrum 50 + ( they dont make 70+ !) and a little spoon of Iron every second day or so and I think its given me a bit of extra energy . My good lady wife persuaded me to give it a go . I was reluctant at first.


Have you ever tried these, I swear by them and they're a damn sight cheaper than all of the advertised branded ones and virtually the same. They also do loads of other supplements at very reasonable prices (no I'm not on commission from them).
Over 50's Multi-Vitamin Active Formula (zipvit.co.uk)


----------



## Sterlo (28 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Unless you (or anyone else) has really short hair eg a 1 or 2 all over I have no idea how you can do your own.
> My SiL has done his for years but a real buzz cut so he can't go wrong.
> Before and after photos required or it never happened.


My trimmers go on mm settings, I just use a 6mm (approx no.2) all over, takes 10 minutes at best. Not putting a pic up, it would scare everyone and probably break the camera!


----------



## Chief Broom (28 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Unless you (or anyone else) has really short hair eg a 1 or 2 all over I have no idea how you can do your own.
> My SiL has done his for years but a real buzz cut so he can't go wrong.
> Before and after photos required or it never happened.


Hee hee no there wont be any before or after pics  the before is bad enough! Many people do cut there own hair and it seems once theyve done it a few times its easy. I always wear a baseball cap which is handy as after my diy i wont scare the neighbours horses  I could ride to my nearest hair dresser but have to make an appointment and if that day is lashing with rain i wont fancy riding 12m there and back. If first attempt is a bit rough i really couldnt care! im not one for looking smart and wouldnt want to!


----------



## Dirk (28 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> <Sorry Rant>
> On Monday I came in and noticed that the net curtain on the landing was missing, now when I arrived here some 17 years ago, there was a net curtain there,it was a bit grubby so took it down and washed it. A few year or so later I bought new nets for the flat and also bought one for the landing as I thought it would look nice and have done this many times in the 17 years, off hand I think I have bought four lots.
> I sent an email to the housing manager tell him I want it back as it was my property, and if it's been dumped I want £12.
> Gets an email this morning
> ...


The joys of renting, eh?


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Track cycling!



Did that once at the Velodrome. The Strava was a bit bizarre!



ebikeerwidnes said:


> Unless he has a LOT a track???


Loads and loads



Dave7 said:


> Unless you (or anyone else) has really short hair eg a 1 or 2 all over I have no idea how you can do your own.
> My *SiL has done his *for years but a real buzz cut so he can't go wrong.
> Before and after photos required or it never happened.



Care to expand on this?
EDIT - sorry, you mean son in law and I immediately thought of sister. Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.....


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2021)

Good afternoon. Awful sleep but ended up oversleeping and late to collect Small Tuesday Person. Haven't seen her for two weeks. STP is enormous and moves bloody fast. UPRIGHT!!!!!! I was nackered at 8.00am off for a snooze soon. 😴

Not much else happening. It's wet.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2021)

Had another 40 minute leg stretch. I suppose it's time for lunch now since I have the rumbles!

It may or may not rain this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Had another 40 minute leg stretch. I suppose it's time for lunch now since I have the rumbles!
> 
> It may or may not rain this afternoon.


Have you ever thought of a job as a professional weather forcaster.
Tomorrow it may or may not rain.
And the sun may or may not shine


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Sep 2021)

Been to the gym. Called in at Sainsbury’s on the way back. Noticed that all the diesel pumps were working fine but a few of the petrol pumps were out of action. There was no queue for either.
I’ve been cutting my hair with a trimmer for about 25 years. I’ve only ever used the zero setting. It requires two mirrors and a little bit of practice.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Would it be a vitamin thing ? I started using Centrum 50 + ( they dont make 70+ !) and a little spoon of Iron every second day or so and I think its given me a bit of extra energy . My good lady wife persuaded me to give it a go . I was reluctant at first.



Is it wise to take iron, if you are rusty? 😀


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Its light as a feather compared to my previous ride, people with super light carbon bikes will laugh at 12.1 kilos but its good enough for me


Blimey, what was the old one - a massive electric mountain bike?! 

My 20 year old aluminium bike weighs less than 9 kilos.



Dave7 said:


> Our window cleaner just told me he is packing in to take a job driving wagons. They will train him to HGV and pay him THIRTY SEVEN GRAND ......talk about supply and demand.


I saw a road haulage manager interviewed on the news yesterday. He said that he can't afford to recruit HGV drivers because agencies are paying them FIFTY GRAND at the moment!

But that's nothing... One firm in Lincolnshire is apparently offering the equivalent of *SIXTY TWO GRAND for picking cabbages*! An awful lot of cabbages an hour, but young, fit pickers could do it.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Have you ever thought of a job as a professional weather forcaster.
> Tomorrow it may or may not rain.
> And the sun may or may not shine



What do you mean, “thought of”?

@Mo1959 is a weather forecaster!


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my lumpy Meriden loop, rode 25 miles. Was out in the car first thing to pick up my antibiotics. Got back, helped my Good Lady use the commode, changed my shoes and was on my way, a bright sunny morning with a strong cold breeze, I was glad I was in longs and a winter jacket, at first I had cold arms, though it warmed up a bit as the ride progressed, I wasn't at my best but it was nice to get out and pedal a few miles, on Kinwalsey lane I scattered a harem of female Pheasants and had one bird flying just in front of me at about 3 foot off the floor for about a dozen yards before it flew over the hedge, it was moving at 20 mph which was a good pace for a small bird.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> But that's nothing... One firm in Lincolnshire is apparently offering the equivalent of *SIXTY TWO GRAND for picking cabbages*! An awful lot of cabbages an hour, but young, fit pickers could do it.



I've seen that, its piece work, you're paid on the number of cabbages you pick, and you have to pick an awful lot of cabbages to get paid that much.


----------



## gavroche (28 Sep 2021)

Salut. It has been raining all night and still is. I walked to let the dogs out at my stepson's which is about 1.5 mile away . I took Molly with me so we both got wet and drying out now, back home. 
Nothing else planned for the rest of the day so far, too wet to do anything outside.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I've seen that, its piece work, you're paid on the number of cabbages you pick, and you have to pick an awful lot of cabbages to get paid that much.


I'm sure that is true, but it is amazing what you can do if you are fit _and _motivated.

When I started work at the factory that used to be near you in Holbrooks, it had a very unproductive workforce. They didn't get paid much and loafed around all day. I soon got really bored so I started working hard just to keep myself busy. I was producing double solo what 2-man teams were so my productivity was 400% of other workers. (They really didn't like it and 'sent me to Coventry', which was funny since we were already there! ) In the end the management picked up on what I was doing and decided to put the whole factory on piece work. A decent rate was negotiated and suddenly everybody else miraculously tripled their productivity and more than doubled their wages!


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm sure that is true, but it is amazing what you can do if you are fit _and _motivated.
> 
> When I started work at the factory that used to be near you in Holbrooks, it had a very unproductive workforce. They didn't get paid much and loafed around all day. I soon got really bored so I started working hard just to keep myself busy. I was producing double solo what 2-man teams were so my productivity was 400% of other workers. (They really didn't like it and 'sent me to Coventry', which was funny since we were already there! ) In the end the management picked up on what I was doing and decided to put the whole factory on piece work. A decent rate was negotiated and suddenly everybody else miraculously tripled their productivity and more than doubled their wages!



You must be older than you look lol. I started work in 1979 in the Coventry area in the engineering industry, piece work had nearly died out completely by then. Everyone I knew was on measured day rate.😀


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> You must be older than you look lol. I started work in 1979 in the Coventry area in the engineering industry, piece work had nearly died out completely by then. Everyone I knew was on measured day rate.😀



I was at the GEC stoke between 1979 and 1992 and a lot of the production was on piece work, for a few years i was on stock checking, and one of the things we would do was check the tins and bins of piece work and make sure the quantities were right, outside of the GEC piecework was common.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> You must be older than you look lol. I started work in 1979 in the Coventry area in the engineering industry, piece work had nearly died out completely by then. Everyone I knew was on measured day rate.😀


Ha ha - I worked for them from 1978 to 1983. I'm 66 at the start of 2022!

We stayed on piece work for a year or two but people got greedy. They rushed out incredible volumes of work, earned loads of money, but quality plummeted. In the end we went back to fixed hourly rates** with realistic targets that could be achieved without quality suffering.


** About double what they had been before the piece work was brought in. With overtime on a night shift in 1982 I managed to save £3,500 to help me through my first year at university.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2021)

Piece work was still going on at the railways work shops in the mid 70s


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2021)

Lots of kids on here.....1st job in the 70s.
I had just one job on piece work but only for 12 months. It was 12 hour nights 7-7. I hated it.


----------



## gavroche (28 Sep 2021)

I did my first paid job in the summer of 1964, as a telegram delivery boy. I was riding my bike all day, delivering telegrams from the post office.
With my first wage packet, I bought a record player and some records. I was only 14 then and worked during the summer school holidays in July and August. 
I suppose most of today's generation wouldn't know what a telegram or record player is.


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Lots of kids on here.....1st job in the 70s.



Spot on . I still have one more birthday with a 5 at the beginning , in early November .

Everyone please remember the date as I want plenty of presents as commiseration 😂😂😂😂


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2021)

Used to do piece work of a sort when I was a student planting cabbage, not for £62k though. Also used to get paid 10p per pot for planting up rhubarb after work hours.

Glamorous or what?


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Lots of kids on here.....1st job in the 70s.
> I had just one job on piece work but only for 12 months. It was 12 hour nights 7-7. I hated it.


I use to like nights, we only worked 4 nights 10 hour shifs.
If fact I like them so much after just two week I asked if I could do it permanently did that for at least 18 months
My first job was in 1966 at 15, I was in charge of Marley Tiles warehouse........well I was the only one there, that was before I started my Blacksmithing


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Spot on . I still have one more birthday with a 5 at the beginning , in early November .
> 
> Everyone please remember the date as I want plenty of presents as commiseration 😂😂😂😂


With a 5????? Who let him in here? 😄😄


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2021)

Now kids have got to be brung up proper like.

STP has bopped around the lounge to some Bruce. "Workin' on Highway" is a particular favourite.............

..............I feel like I've just done three hours at a live gig


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2021)

I hear silence..........first time since 9am this morning, the guy in the next flat is having a new kitchen fitted, it normally takes 4 days so have this for another 3 days


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> With a 5????? Who let him in here? 😄😄


Indeed.
I am sure there is a law against that.
Dirk's fault......he should have made the rules clearer.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Sep 2021)

I’ve got two more ‘5’ birthdays to go. Is piece work what you used to train for as part of a sandwich course ?


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Indeed.
> I am sure there is a law against that.
> Dirk's fault......he should have made the rules clearer.


I got in, no questions asked.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Spot on . I still have one more birthday with a 5 at the beginning , in early November .
> 
> Everyone please remember the date as I want plenty of presents as commiseration 😂😂😂😂



Birthday starting with 5, blimey! Who let the kids in!  My next birthday starts with a seven.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> I suppose most of today's generation wouldn't know what a telegram... is.


My mum was the youngest of a big Scottish family. We didn't have a phone when I was young. Every now and then a little telegram van would pull up in front of our house and my mum would start crying before the man had even delivered the message. She knew that it would be a message from Scotland telling her that another one of her loved ones had died... 



gavroche said:


> I suppose most of today's generation wouldn't know what a ... record player is.


They are back in fashion!

I gave away my record deck and record collection when CDs came along.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Lots of kids on here.....1st job in the 70s.
> I had just one job on piece work but only for 12 months. It was 12 hour nights 7-7. I hated it.


I was cleaning out cowsheds in the mid 70's.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2021)

MrsD still has a telegram I sent her in 1966 saying "be at the phone box at 7 tonight".
Neither of our families had phones so it was all done via phone boxes.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2021)

Roger Hunt has died. Very sad, a great hero of mine.

Sir Roger Hunt
Sir Roger Hunt
Ee-i-adio
Sir Roger Hunt
👏👏👏


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Indeed.
> I am sure there is a law against that.
> Dirk's fault......he should have made the rules clearer.


To make matters worse, I also haven’t worked since September 2019 . 😂😂
Due to a combination of luck ( 34 year of a defined benefit pension scheme) + planning ( I always paid into a AVC ) and a half decent redundancy package ( more luck ).
I had intended to have six months off then look for a bit of part time work , then this COVID mess started and I became an extra unpaid carer to my mum for a year. And since she has now passed I have found I have really got used to living without the s##t of work . 😂😀😀


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2021)

18:30 and it's dark all ready and the street lights are on


----------



## numbnuts (28 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> I suppose most of today's generation wouldn't know what a telegram or record player is.


I still have one, Pioneer PL12D


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I still have one, Pioneer PL12D


Pioneer Cinema, meeting at Portland Lane, 12 minutes before the picture was due to start?


----------



## rustybolts (28 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD still has a telegram I sent her in 1966 saying "be at the phone box at 7 tonight".
> Neither of our families had phones so it was all done via phone boxes.


Sounds like James Bond film scene !


----------



## Dirk (28 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> I suppose most of today's generation wouldn't know what a telegram or record player is.


.........or a wage packet.
I used to enjoy picking up my brown OHMS envelope filled with cash.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I still have one, Pioneer PL12D


I had one of those for many years..an excellent deck. I recall replacing the stylus and what an amazing difference it made.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Sep 2021)

Today I had 2 things to do
1) wait in for ebike battery to be collected to go to the recelling people
2) go and give blood at 14:15

SO had to ensure SWMBO was up and about by the time I left - her sleep cycle is totally screwed up by Covid and stuff so she basically keep similar hours to Dracula



And I failed
The parcel went off OK - he arrived just as I was off to bleed
SWMBO was already up and had been fed and watered (or Green teaed to be accurate)
but apparently the blood people want blood WITH iron in it
and apparently mine is pretty close to water???

SO I was rejected - so went to Tesco on the way home and got pudding for Tea and then threw decorum and morals to the wind and filled up with petrol on the way home (no queue!)


I have contacted the doctor with the results and they haven;t come back yet so I assume I have a reasonable chance of making it threw the night


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> *Lots of kids on here.....1st job in the 70s*.
> I had just one job on piece work but only for 12 months. It was 12 hour nights 7-7. I hated it.



Children, children

First "proper" job, 1963 age. 16, £3-9-2d / week (ie £3.46) working in Metallurgy-Lab as trainee, stuck it until I was 20 (1967), then, switched to IT (or Data Processing, as it was called in those days).

Before that, I had delivered Newspapers and then, worked in a Car Wash.


----------



## Chief Broom (28 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey, what was the old one - a massive electric mountain bike?!
> My 20 year old aluminium bike weighs less than 9 kilos.
> 
> 9 kilo's? Im no expert but most low end ally hybrid bikes are around 12kilos that ive looked at. My old bike was a steel hybrid all kitted out with mudguards/rack/wide tyres


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> To make matters worse, I also haven’t worked since September 2019 . 😂😂
> Due to a combination of luck ( 34 year of a defined benefit pension scheme) + planning ( I always paid into a AVC ) and a half decent redundancy package ( more luck ).
> I had intended to have six months off then look for a bit of part time work , then this COVID mess started and I became an extra unpaid carer to my mum for a year. And since she has now passed I have found I have really got used to living without the s##t of *work *. 😂😀😀



Please do not use that word!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> 9 kilo's? Im no expert but most low end ally hybrid bikes are around 12kilos that ive looked at. My old bike was a steel hybrid all kitted out with mudguards/rack/wide tyres


It was a fairly high end Al racing bike at the time. It is the red one shown in my avatar picture on the left.

This one:






Still a very nice bike. I'd quite like a bike a couple of kg lighter but it would be a lot cheaper to lose 7 or 8 kg from my waistline!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2021)

Oh great, something else to worry about... Check before taking the throne - _*THE TOILET RATS ARE HERE!!!!!*_


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh great, something else to worry about... Check before taking the throne - _*THE TOILET RATS ARE HERE!!!!!*_


I'll lift the sewer junction box lid to check.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Sep 2021)

My wife has several explanation about why the toilet lid need to be closed

she never mentioned rats

although I remember going into a toilet in North Wales (lived there) many years ago and finding a mackeral looking up at me as I sat down

kinda disturbs your rhythm


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2021)

Morning. Latest local weather station report says 4 degrees. Bit of a change from the balmy mornings just a few days ago.

I enjoyed Silent Witness last night. New series Hollington Drive tonight, then All Creatures Great and Small on Thursday and Grantchester on Friday so something decent every night 

Obviously still pitch dark but I’ve charged up the head torch in case I want to just head out before light.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

Bruce has his first jab later on this afternoon, but otherwise a quiet day ahead. Once Mini walked to school its bass practice O'Clock, and then some reading. If it brightens up as promised ill sit in the garden and read.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2021)

Housework done, Mini D ged, managed a few dozen calf raises on the back doorstep. Now sat down with a hot Clooney's and an oaty bar.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2021)

Good morning people, I could get used to the carer arriving at ten to seven, very civilized, feeling brighter today, yoga this morning, housework this afternoon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, bright and breezy today.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2021)

Morning. 8 deg here and quite brrrr feeling.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2021)

I'm back. Little 3.5 mile jog done. Pathetically slow these days but I will plod on 

Nice warm bath when I got back and a big mug of Barley cup now to warm me up. I'll have breakfast soon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Sep 2021)

The sun has got its hat on hip hip hip hooray, the sun has got its hat on and I’m heading out to play. ( well, walk actually, but the sentiment is the same )
Good Morning folks 😎🌻🌻🌻


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Going to be quite nice out there today, apparently.
Gardening duties today and a Clint Eastwood fillum this avo.
I watched Coogans Bluff yesterday and it was just about the worst thing I've seen Clint do. Really cheesy, formulaic and dated.
Today's offering is Joe Kidd. Not seen that one before.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2021)

Sun is peeping out... a back garden reading session with the new Jack Reacher might well be on the cards.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2021)

morning only 6.6c here  nothing else to report


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Sun is peeping out... a back garden reading session with the new Jack Reacher might well be on the cards.


Really enjoy reading Jack Reacher, I've read quite a few over the years but sometimes lose track of the ones I've already read, find myself a couple of chapters in and think " hang on, this seems quite familiar...'


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Sep 2021)

Pleased to read that the new Bond film is getting good reviews but I fear it will have finished its cinema run long before I feel able to visit any cinema again. I can only hope they do a second cinema run in a year or two’s time.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2021)

Daniel Craig's toupee looks pretty good in the new Bond fillum. I got Mrs D a ticket to see it on Saturday, and as her wheelchair pusher I get in free


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2021)

And the rain has arrived. Oh well. Another lazy day for me it is then


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And the rain has arrived. Oh well. Another lazy day for me it is then


Nice all day here but not exactly warm. Better make the most of it as it's all downhill again.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2021)

Good morning. It's rained all night. Roads are soaking. Cycle plans abandoned. I've a big gravel ride on Sunday and after that I need to get the Kinesis ready for winter road riding. Sunday is the final gravel ride of 2021 and the forecast says this is a decision I'll regret.

Loads of odds and sods to do. If it dries up at all I have garlic, onion sets and shallots waiting to be planted.


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  Now that im doing supersonic speeds i decided to start wearing my shiny new crash hat! I thought it might be a pta but hardly noticed i was wearing it. Small children aren't throwing rocks at me and the neighbours didnt laugh so alls well. Think i'll put the bars back up a bit as the lowness was a bit optimistic considering my bad back, made me ponder about how riders go from bum up head down in their yoof and then a steady raising to the creaky old gits '5mins to midnight' position...
Im loving this Dawes though and as long as all the components have some longevity it''ll do for me.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Going to be quite nice out there today, apparently.
> Gardening duties today and a Clint Eastwood fillum this avo.
> ...


If you like wessies you will really like that obe.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Sep 2021)

Enjoyed yesterday’s episode of Escape to the Country, some very nice locations in Argyll. Sounds like the market there was a bit mental at the time of filming, April this year. Lots of cash rich city folks wanting quiet spots with views of the sea.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice all day here but not exactly warm. Better make the most of it as it's all downhill again.
> 
> View attachment 611357




Lucky thing . This is us


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2021)

@ebikeerwidnes by chance I saw your post in the Increasing Pension Contributions thread. I wanted to offer advice but there's one poster I never go near and two others I'm at least wary of. I'm not sure your IFA is correct or possibly you haven't fully grasped the position. Obviously age and other factors come in to this but this is our experience. Based on your post I guess you're 62 with a state pension age of 67? It's likely you will have to pay up the contributions for the years between actual retirement and pension age. If you retired at 60 this would be seven years.

I hope I'm not teaching you how to suck eggs. Don't take this as gospel but I checked it with my IFA who advises it is a no brainer!

I have been contracted in and out during my working life, have a full contribution record and my state pension, which I actually receive now, is above the basic. Mrs P will receive her state pension in September 2022 and also has a small NHS pension. Mrs P's forecast is below the current state pension because she is missing a number of years contributions and was contracted out to the NHS scheme. Mrs P is able to purchase additional years contributions and the returns are very good. I'm unclear of the exact timing of purchasing the contributions and will check this with my IFA in March 2022. Mrs P retired at 60 and reaches state pension age at 66 and is therefore missing 6 years contributions despite being "fully paid up." She hasn't worked for those six years so hasn't been contributing, you may be the same. Mrs P is "fully paid up" for the years she worked. Stop working before state pension age and you may not be fully paid up

If you go to this site you can check the details yourself https://www.gov.uk/check-state-pension it is the legitimate HMRC site.

In Mrs P's case purchasing these additional years will increase her state pension by £25 per week. Provided she survives 28 months the capital investment of buying the additional years is fully repaid. From that point on the additional £25 per week is the financial return. It's a *very *good deal. From memory do this:


Enter your details and get the forecast
Follow the link on increasing your pension
You will be able to view the years which are missing
The cost of purchasing each year
The date by which you must purchase each year - this is specific detail I will be checking with my IFA as I don't follow it
The additional pension you will receive up to your maximum
You can then total the cost of the contributions
Divide this by the weekly/monthly increase to understand how long the pay back period is. That is how long before your weekly increase pays back the cost of purchasing the contributions
From the end of the pay back period you get a weekly return of £????
Do check this with someone who is qualified rather than an old fart you've never met!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2021)

I'll be short too but not sure I want to spend thousands now for £25 per month later that you don't even know how long you will be around for. I think I'll be happy enough with what I'll get.


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If you like wessies you will really like that obe.


Didn't know that you spoke Welsh.


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll be short too but not sure I want to spend thousands now for £25 per month later that you don't even know how long you will be around for. I think I'll be happy enough with what I'll get.


I paid 5 years NI to make up the shortfall and MrsD has just paid for 6 years (she gets her state pension next April).
It's an absolute no brainer - you get approximately 30% return on the capital invested, and your capital back, after approximately 3 years.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll be short too but not sure I want to spend thousands now for £25 per *month *later that you don't even know how long you will be around for. I think I'll be happy enough with what I'll get.


In our case it's £25 a *week. *For Mrs P the return on investment is 41% per annum for life. It's worth a look Mo.


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> In our case it's £25 a *week. *For Mrs P the return on investment is 41% per annum for life. It's worth a look Mo.


It made a difference of about £30 a week for me.
Not to be sneezed at.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> I paid 5 years NI to make up the shortfall and MrsD has just paid for 6 years (she gets her state pension next April).
> It's an absolute no brainer - you get approximately 30% return on the capital invested, and your capital back, after approximately 3 years.


Almost exactly mirrors Mrs P's situation.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice all day here but not exactly warm. Better make the most of it as it's all downhill again.
> 
> View attachment 611357


That's the way, look on the bright side!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2021)

I am going to get a small pension next March as I am short of contributions. First I stayed at home for 6 years having my kids then worked part time for another 6 before going back full time. I didn't know part time work didn't contribute to your pension. Good job I have a small private pension as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2021)

Well the rain stoped and I have some washing on the line. For how long I'm not sure


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2021)

I've been shopping, I was going to go tomorrow, but weather man say drizzle so as the sun was out I went.
Oh I have self rasing flour now, I feel a cake coming on


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2021)

That's the rain started again. Luckily I got my washing in and managed to get it more or less dried. More dried than less


----------



## pawl (29 Sep 2021)

Just had a a short bimble it was hard Hill I usually go down at 30+MPH i had to pedal to manage 15 MPH

Didn’t realise how windy it is until I got into the open countryside


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> Didn't know that you spoke Welsh.


Yaki da


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Pleased to read that the new Bond film is getting good reviews but I fear it will have finished its cinema run long before I feel able to visit any cinema again. I can only hope they do a second cinema run in a year or two’s time.


I am with you on that.
Someone gave us a £25 Odeon gift voucher but I can't see us ever using it.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2021)

I can speak Welsh to
"Do you go to chapel on Sundays boyo"


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am going to get a small pension next March as I am short of contributions. First I stayed at home for 6 years having my kids then worked part time for another 6 before going back full time. I didn't know part time work didn't contribute to your pension. Good job I have a small private pension as well.



My Good Ladies the same, she gets about 40% of the state pension.


----------



## gavroche (29 Sep 2021)

Good afternoon. I am just back from the optician and all is well except for the beginning of cataract developing but not enough to worry about yet. 
Quite windy again today and getting cooler too. 
No idea what I am going to do next although thinking of going for a ride but seem to be lacking the motivation to do so. Not feeling guilty about it as I went on Monday and I usually do only 2 or 3 rides a week so plenty of time left still although rain is forecasted for the rest of the week. 
My son is due back from Tailand today. He flew through Istanbul this time instead of Dubai. Very much looking forward to seeing him again as he has been away since the middle of July. 
When I walked past the petrol station this morning on my way to the opticians, I noticed that queues were still forming. Idiots as they are the ones creating the shortage. People will never learn.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2021)

Re contributions vs returns.
It just needs a bit of thinking about but a crystal ball would be handy.
When MrsD was approaching retirement she was short on contributions.
Can't recall exactly but for £3kish she got 95% pension........as said, a no brainer.
To get 100% would have cost Considerably more so we decided against that.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I can speak Welsh to
> "Do you go to chapel on Sundays boyo"


What if you are speaking to a woman ?
Girlo doesn't sound right


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What if you are speaking to a woman ?
> Girlo doesn't sound right


Girlio???


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What if you are speaking to a woman ?
> Girlo doesn't sound right


Easy I don't speak to Welsh women


----------



## pawl (29 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll be short too but not sure I want to spend thousands now for £25 per month later that you don't even know how long you will be around for. I think I'll be happy enough with what I'll get.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I left school at 15 Took early retirement at 63 Took my NHS and county council pension as I had enough qualifying years State pension at 65.Don’t have a bus pass though


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2021)

Done my blood pressure reading for the seven days the average was 130/66 sent it to the surgery see what happens now


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Sep 2021)

Had a great ride today  went beyond my normal range by a couple of miles so cracked my first 20m. Met with a long drag of a hill which had me sweating in first gear but made it phew! Nice to return with a tail wind and was shifting along and carrying momentum for the hills. I love this Dawes 201 kissy kissy xxxx


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> My Good Ladies the same, she gets about 40% 0f the state pension.




I will get more than that. Probably about 70%. It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Re contributions vs returns.
> It just needs a bit of thinking about but a crystal ball would be handy.
> When MrsD was approaching retirement she was short on contributions.
> Can't recall exactly but for £3kish she got 95% pension........as said, a no brainer.
> To get 100% would have cost Considerably more so we decided against that.




I might try to top mine off a bit. I will have to see how much I would have to spend topping it up versus what the return would be.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2021)

I just nipped out on my singlespeed bike to pick up a Metro***. The sun was shining so I decided to extend the ride but it didn't take me long to feel the effects of the cold wind. I got really chilled when riding into blustery gusts on a shadowed road. Later on I had a tailwind in the sunshine and that felt great but I was already heading home by then.

I was going to leave the heating off for another few days but it was only 14 degrees in this room when I got back. I still felt chilly with extra layers on and wearing a Buff on my head, so I have now got my convector heater on, set low. It has already got the room up to 16 degrees. I'll get it to 19 degrees and keep it there. I won't bother heating the rest of the house for weeks yet, maybe even a month or two.

I'm not looking forward to the coming winter... The one we had in 2020/2021 seemed to drag on forever. I hope we get a short, crisp one this time and then have a long, fabulous spring which I can enjoy as a new pensioner.

I have a week in Devon coming up for my older sister's birthday. I missed my younger sister's birthday, a few days ago - I forgot how late in September we are! I just rang her to apologise and to make plans for my visit.


*** I failed - the _PPP _had obviously got there before me!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I might try to top mine off a bit. I will have to see how much I would have to spend topping it up versus what the return would be.


Exactly.
I phoned them and they were very helpful.
Might be different now though.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Sep 2021)

Have been to the zoo. The giraffes get a good view of where we stay, under the hillside to the left of the post.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Exactly.
> I phoned them and they were very helpful.
> Might be different now though.




I know I can top it off a bit but whether it will be worth it is another thing. You get to the point of diminishing returns.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Sep 2021)

I need to check again - but it seems like it is worth me topping up for most years - but not the last one. I would end up paying but not getting much back for that one.

I will be ringing them up to check a few things in a week or so


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I know I can top it off a bit but whether it will be worth it is another thing. You get to the point of diminishing returns.


Yes.
Obvs I don't know your age and thats were the crystal ball comes in.
Its a matter of equating what it will cost l/s compared to the % increase.
In our case it was obvious. MrsD was 63ish and it cost us £3K to top it up from approx 25% to 90%. She only needed to live about 4 years to get it back.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.
> Obvs I don't know your age and thats were the crystal ball comes in.
> Its a matter of equating what it will cost l/s compared to the % increase.
> In our case it was obvious. MrsD was 63ish and it cost us £3K to top it up from approx 25% to 90%. She only needed to live about 4 years to get it back.




I start to get my state pension next March so 65.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I start to get my state pension next March so 65.


I suggest you phone them.
Ask.......
How much % extra if you pay 3/5/7grand ect.
There will come a point when you think RIGHT.......IF i pay X and live 3 years I have got my money back.....any more is a bonus.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2021)

Silly buggers! 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-engla...drdHvUaAe7ycBLkEpvqymEBtSyRjSORzE0okSr-PH2Keb


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2021)

As silly as this bugger, plastic bag in a bucket


----------



## 12boy (29 Sep 2021)

I like it y'all are helping one another navigate your retirement income stuff. Of course, your system is all above my head. After 30+ years explaining Social Security to folks coming into the SSA offices in which I worked it all came down to 3 things... how much can you make by still working, how long are you going to live and how much the benefit will be at various ages. SSA are decreased by about 20% at age 62, 100 % at full retirement age (about 67 now) and increased by 8% for each year between full retirement age and age 70. Of course, there are other factors for widows, widowers, spouses who can draw more on not their spouses records etc, etc etc. Easy peasy. For myself, I get a Civil Service annuity plus a few bucks from SSA. I always urged people filing a claim to have a "rememberer" with them to help absorb the knowledge. 
Be safe and well


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Sep 2021)

A


numbnuts said:


> As silly as this bugger, plastic bag in a bucket
> 
> View attachment 611404


something odd about that photo. The chap appears to be wearing a formal shirt and some sort of double breasted waistcoat with brass buttons 🤔


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2021)

From my Facebook page, Lol.

Doctor Jones has slept with one of his patients and has been feeling terribly guilty about it all day long.
No matter how much he tries to forget about it, he can't.
The guilt and sense of betrayal is overwhelming.
But every once in a while he hears an internal, reassuring voice in his head saying :-
"Jonesey, don't worry about it."
"You aren't the first medical practitioner to sleep with one of their patients, and you definitely won't be the last...."
"And you're single after all......"
"Just let it go...."
.
.
But, invariably another voice in his head keeps nagging away at him bringing him back to reality, whispering........

.
"But Jonesey....... you're a vet."


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I might try to top mine off a bit. I will have to see how much I would have to spend topping it up versus what the return would be.


It really is an absolute no brainer.
Where else are you going to get an ongoing 30+% return on your capital?
I take it that you expect to live for longer than 3 more years? I know that's a question none of us can answer with certainty, but, unless you already have a serious condition, it's not an unreasonable expectation - is it?
It basically all boils down to whether you can afford to put a few grand to one side, without it affecting your present circumstances.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Silly buggers!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-engla...drdHvUaAe7ycBLkEpvqymEBtSyRjSORzE0okSr-PH2Keb


Hahaha.....brilliant.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Sep 2021)

I’ve capitulated and put the heating on


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve capitulated and put the heating on



Our heating is on as well, I went out to the shed earlier and its like winter out there,


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Done my blood pressure reading for the seven days the average was 130/66 sent it to the surgery see what happens now



That sounds pretty healthy to me (he says, with zero medical qualifications)


----------



## 12boy (29 Sep 2021)

If there are boyos, following the latin style, then there should be girlas.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2021)

12boy said:


> If there are boyos, following the latin style, then there should be girlas.


You thinking of West Side Story?


----------



## Paulus (29 Sep 2021)

Good evening all. Just back from a couple of days in liverpool. We did all the usual tourist things down on the old dockside. 
Albert Dock is where the restaurants are, and the Maritime and liverpool museums are worth visiting. 
We did the Ferry across the Mersey, well you have to really.
Plus we visited the Anglican Cathedral and the more modern Catholic Metropolitan Cathedral. 
Today I took the Mersey Rail, Wirral line out to West Kirby which was a pleasant surprise. The tide was out when after a short walk I got to the beach and marina. 
Ther were no problems with the train service to and from liverpool.
Our accommodation was an eight bed apartment on Hardman street, more or less right in the centre. A good couple of days were had, with plenty of walking around.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good evening all. Just back from a couple of days in liverpool. We did all the usual tourist things down on the old dockside.
> Albert Dock* is where the restaurants are, and the Maritime and liverpool museums are worth visiting.
> We did the Ferry across the Mersey, well you have to really.
> Plus we visited the Anglican Cathedral and the more modern Catholic Metropolitan Cathedral.
> ...


Also where the harbour scenes from Captain America were shot. Not that they seem to promote it that much.


----------



## 12boy (29 Sep 2021)

Classic 33...not so much West Side Story but rather what Spanish I recall.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2021)

12boy said:


> Classic 33...not so much West Side Story but rather what Spanish I recall.


Your Spanish is better than mine.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Done my blood pressure reading for the seven days the average was 130/66 sent it to the surgery see what happens now


That's good. Mine is usually around those figures as well.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Sep 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve capitulated and put the heating on


This year I didn't even bother having the discussion. I never win so just turned it on!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2021)

Oops, it is now a baking 19.5 degrees in here - I'll turn the convector heater down a notch! I've only got it on the 0.75 kW setting and the thermostat is cutting in and out so probably averaging around 0.5 kW. That's not too bad - less than £1.50/day. I think it is more like £4/day once the central heating is on instead.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2021)

It'll be a milder than average winter, with snow more likely in February "22 than December '21.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> It'll be a milder than average winter, with snow more likely in February "22 than December '21.


I should be able to afford my heating bill then because my pension will have started! I have enough premium bonds left to sell to cover the bill before that.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Sep 2021)

We started putting the heating on for an hour a few days ago
the house then seems to hold onto it for the rest of the evening at the moment


I have given up and been wearing jeans for 2 days - shorts are on standby just in case

clearly - from the photos - @Drago has his own leg warming system!!!


----------



## Chief Broom (30 Sep 2021)

Morning folks  Put the heater on for the first time as its a bit parky, only have a supersur type gas fire but keeps the cabin surprisingly warm. Having lost the use of the car will have to fetch gas bottles in a wheel barrow from the farm shop! I like winter but with the cold my arthritis makes itself known in knee's ,wrist, hands..ho hum...joy of aging  
Pic is a winter dawn on the Black Isle


----------



## 12boy (30 Sep 2021)

Since there is a 4hr O2 tank l took Mrs 12 up to Bear Trap Meadow to view the Aspens change on Sunday and Monday and took a few pics. Due to Covid the annual July Bluegrass festival was not held so the meadow was in pretty good shape. Going up on the mountain is something she's missed a lot but now wth the O2 she can breathe ok. It was very good for her.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2021)

I have risen!

Forecast looks sheet. May be another day of bass practice and reading. Maybe find a fillum on Sky pox orifice.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2021)

Morning. I was in no hurry to get up as it’s chucking it down. It might ease a bit by lunchtime. I love my early exercise before breakfast but don’t fancy going out in this.


----------



## Paulus (30 Sep 2021)

Good morning from a rainy Barnet. 
Dog walking duties first, then a few domestics and then a bimble out on the bike to pick some stuff up from the shops that I have ordered and is now in.
Our neighbour, who has been plagued by wasps for some weeks has tracked the nest down, and it is under our eaves on the side of our kitchen facing their garden. So that will have to be dealt with.🐝🐝🐝
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I should be able to afford my heating bill then because my pension will have started! I have enough premium bonds left to sell to cover the bill before that.




Have you already applied for it? Some people have been waiting months for the for the first payment to be made.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2021)

Morning. Abother busy day for me NOT. Looks like another horrible day for us here. Rain all day I think. Bin day for us so woohooo.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2021)

From my facebook page this morning.


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2021)

Morning all 

Off down to the storage yard this morning to repair the caravan fridge. I've got to change the gas burner tube, its corroded and the gas isn't burning correctly. Should take a couple of hours to sort out.
Not a job I relish, as I have to take the fridge out of the space it's built into. It never goes back as easily as it comes out!


----------



## rustybolts (30 Sep 2021)

Spent yesterday afternoon painting bedroom walls jasmine white and nearly contracted snow blindness., Its so very dark , wet and miserable this morning will have to have the light on to finish it. Have a bed arriving from Ikea this morning and hope its easy to assemble . Yes its time for the heating to go back on. Stay safe !


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Sep 2021)

Good morning all, wet and windy here. I hear that the forecast for Roubaix at the weekend is much the same


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

Aargh... I was having some weird dreams then after my 4 hours of sleep but my double alarm has summoned me to venture out in the chilly damp to see the local vampire.

I will shop at Lidl and beat the PPP this time to pick up a Metro. 


welsh dragon said:


> Have you already applied for it? Some people have been waiting months for the for the first payment to be made.


Yes, thanks. I had read about the problems. I was planning to do it in the next few weeks but I got an invitation letter last week so I went online and registered then. I qualify in January and should get my first payment in February.

Oops, not much point in getting up early and then being late... Catch you later!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2021)

I have braved the deluge. Waterproof jacket, overtrousers and gore tex boots so was ok. Very quiet apart from one other woman on her own too. 

Bran flakes and banana time.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good evening all. Just back from a couple of days in liverpool. We did all the usual tourist things down on the old dockside.
> Albert Dock is where the restaurants are, and the Maritime and liverpool museums are worth visiting.
> We did the Ferry across the Mersey, well you have to really.
> Plus we visited the Anglican Cathedral and the more modern Catholic Metropolitan Cathedral.
> ...


Excellent.
West Kirby was part of my early stomping ground. A mate of mine still lives in WK.
When there did you see the small islands off the coast ? The largest is Hilbre....next is Big Eye and Little Eye. They are a nature reserve with several hundred Seals living off it.
You can walk it at low tide......well worth it if you go again.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You can walk it at low tide......well worth it if you go again.


You could probably walk it at high tide too if you took a pair of Welshie’s bloomers as a buoyancy aid


----------



## Paulus (30 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Excellent.
> West Kirby was part of my early stomping ground. A mate of mine still lives in WK.
> When there did you see the small islands off the coast ? The largest is Hilbre....next is Big Eye and Little Eye. They are a nature reserve with several hundred Seals living off it.
> You can walk it at low tide......well worth it if you go again.


There were several people in the distance out towards them . A nice place.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning from a rainy Barnet.
> Dog walking duties first, then a few domestics and then a bimble out on the bike to pick some stuff up from the shops that I have ordered and is now in.
> Our neighbour, who has been plagued by wasps for some weeks has tracked the nest down, and it is under our eaves on the side of our kitchen facing their garden. So that will have to be dealt with.🐝🐝🐝
> Another busy day in paradise


If I understand correctly its near the end of stingy waspy fecker season and they don't use the same place next year BUT from experience they will use the nearest hole/place to it.
After 3 seasons of paying the expert to kill them I ended up filling every likely hole I could see.....that did it.
Some other poor beggar now has the problem.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2021)

I've had a serious senior moment this morning, my good morning greeting ended up in Mundane News some how, so I'll now say good morning to all on here.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Spent yesterday afternoon painting bedroom walls jasmine white and nearly contracted snow blindness., Its so very dark , wet and miserable this morning will have to have the light on to finish it. Have a bed arriving from Ikea this morning and hope its easy to assemble . Yes its time for the heating to go back on. Stay safe !


Ikea ??
No problem then. It should only take 3 weeks


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2021)

Good (wet) morning to all.
I was supposed to have my right ear syringed yesterday. Just about to leave home when the nurse texted to say the gizmo she uses was broken .
Promised to message me this morning. So far......nothing.


----------



## Chief Broom (30 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> Our neighbour, who has been plagued by wasps for some weeks has tracked the nest down, and it is under our eaves on the side of our kitchen facing their garden. So that will have to be dealt with.🐝🐝🐝
> Another busy day in paradise


The wasps should be dying off now and the nest wont be re-used. Queens hibernate and start the process again next year but not from this years nest. As has been said sealing of entry points is the best,


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2021)




----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ikea ??
> No problem then. It should only take 3 weeks


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


Hey Mr NNs.
Have ever heard of Marriage's strong wholemeal flour ? Someone gave me a large bag of it yesterday.....I have never heard of it.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ikea ??
> No problem then. It should only take 3 weeks


IKEA , always buy 2 of an item first one to practice on . Some years ago I bought 2 identical IKEA shelving units, first one #@£&*% , second assembled in minutes.


----------



## Exlaser2 (30 Sep 2021)

Morning all. Weather is not good here and the forecast is rubbish for the rest of the day .
Think the high point of my day is taking an old mattress to the tip and going on a hunt for diesel lol 😂


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If I understand correctly its near the end of stingy waspy fecker season and they don't use the same place next year BUT from experience they will use the nearest hole/place to it.
> After 3 seasons of paying the expert to kill them I ended up filling every likely hole I could see.....that did it.
> Some other poor beggar now has the problem.




We had a nest or 3 really close to the house over the years. Setting fire to the nests does the trick.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We had a nest or 3 really close to the house over the years. Setting fire to the nests does the trick.


I had one in the apex of my roof a couple of years ago and just directed the hose at it and washed it down. They took the hint and didn’t try and rebuild.


----------



## Paulus (30 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We had a nest or 3 really close to the house over the years. Setting fire to the nests does the trick.


I don't think the roof will survive that approach.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Sep 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Spent yesterday afternoon painting bedroom walls jasmine white and nearly contracted snow blindness., Its so very dark , wet and miserable this morning will have to have the light on to finish it. Have a bed arriving from Ikea this morning and* hope its easy to assemble* . Yes its time for the heating to go back on. Stay safe !



Just remember the first rule (for a man), do not read the instructions!


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I've had a serious senior moment this morning, my good morning greeting ended up in Mundane News some how, so I'll now say good morning to all on here.



Could have been worse, you could have posted it in the Politics section and been accused of god knows what!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

I'm back. 

While some of you may think that I am a bit of a clot, and others consider me a stupid bleeder, my blood test revealed that I am actually a bit of both, but all of neither, which is just how it is supposed to be. Good!

I managed to get to the clinic in light drizzle, and back in heavy drizzle, which is not bad considering that heavy rain was forecast for when I was out. I am probably in for the rest of the day now unless there is enough of a break in the rain to be worth getting my bike out again.

What I want to know is this... Why am I more tired now than before I went to bed about 7 hours ago? I know that I haven't had enough sleep but since getting up I have only cycled 3 km, had a simple blood test, picked up a paper and done a quick shop. Oh, and solve a quick crossword and a cryptic crossword. I feel completely knackered now. I am going to have to have a doze for at least half an hour...


----------



## gavroche (30 Sep 2021)

Salut tout le monde. It has been a busy night as my wife is suffering from gall stones and is in great pain. I was at the doctor's surgery at 2.30 am to pick up some pain killers for her from the out of hours doctor but they don't seem to work. Was back there at 8.30 this morning to book her an appointment to see her GP and now waiting for a phone call to see when she can go. 
Just got the call while I was typing. A doctor will see her at 12.45. The only answer really is to have them removed but who knows how long is that going to take.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hey Mr NNs.
> Have ever heard of Marriage's strong wholemeal flour ? Someone gave me a large bag of it yesterday.....I have never heard of it.


New one to me....."Marriage" I have a bad feeling about this


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> New one to me.....*"Marriage" I have a bad feeling about this*



It is pretty. straight forward. You pay for the flour, you make the bread, then, the wife walks away with the loaf, and the bread maker (after you have cleaned it), leaving you with nothing


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> It is pretty. straight forward. You pay for the flour, you make the bread, then, the wife walks away with the loaf, and the bread maker (after you have cleaned it), leaving you with nothing


I suspect the NN may not find that particularly funny, given his history...!


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> It is pretty. straight forward. You pay for the flour, you make the bread, then, the wife walks away with the loaf, and the bread maker (after you have cleaned it), leaving you with nothing





ColinJ said:


> I suspect the NN may not find that particularly funny, given his history...!


Yeah been there, but I'm not the only one


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I suspect the NN may not find that particularly funny, given his history...!



Oh... as fellow "sufferer", I think he will see the funny side... if not... my apologies @numbnuts


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Oh... as fellow "sufferer", I think he will see the funny side... if not... my apologies @numbnuts


It hurt at the time, but water under the bridge..........


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> I don't think the roof will survive that approach.


Luckily for us they were in the bramble bushes so it was fine.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2021)

Do you ever fancy something unusual to eat .....or normal but at an unusual time.
This morning I could not fancy anything.......then suddenly into my mind came cheese and beetroot sandwich.....I really enjoyed ir


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Could have been worse, you could have posted it in the Politics section and been accused of god knows what!



That doesn't bear thinking about?


----------



## postman (30 Sep 2021)

1972 to 1983 I walked the streets as a Postie,In 1983 I went indoors to earn more money,trouble was it meant shift work which ruined my marriage. Anyway I could not believe how many wasters were employed and no matter how much lip you gave them tossers they stayed and nobody did anything to get rid of them.


----------



## Paulus (30 Sep 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Do you ever fancy something unusual to eat .....or normal but at an unusual time.
> This morning I could not fancy anything.......then suddenly into my mind came cheese and beetroot sandwich.....I really enjoyed ir


That is todays sandwich of choice for my lunch today.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2021)

That like the police, where being an incompetent tosser was a prerequisite for advancement. I think the short term goal was to get them away from the public, but that meant over time they ended up in positions where they could do far more damage.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> That like the police, where being an incompetent tosser was a prerequisite for advancement.


Yep. Mostly brown-nosers in the prison service too, although not always. 

I see Sarah Everard’s killer has got a whole life sentence. I anticipate he will get several beatings/slashings over the next several months unless they keep him in solitary.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

_*YIKES *_- The flood sirens are sounding here!!!!!! 


PS *Phew... Panic over!*


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2021)

Paulus said:


> That is todays sandwich of choice for my lunch today.


Sorry.....I have already eaten it


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2021)

Caravan fridge sorted - the old gas flame tube was corroded to beggary. New one installed.
Back home for lunch and a couple of phone calls to book two weeks away in mid October. We're off up to the Malverns and then down to Glastonbury.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Sep 2021)

Been to the gym. Still raining. Quite a bit warmer than yesterday though, 14.5°.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you already applied for it? Some people have been waiting months for the for the first payment to be made.


Now there's a coincidence... the postman just delivered a letter which turned out to be details of my coming pension! One reduced payment to get me started, and then £718.40 every 4 weeks - luxury! (Well, with Housing Benefit and my little private pension of £50 a month - _comfortable_.) 

I am assuming that they _WILL_ pay that on time, given that it is 3 or 4 months away! 🤞


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Now there's a coincidence... the postman just delivered a letter which turned out to be details of my coming pension! One reduced payment to get me started, and then £718.40 every 4 weeks - luxury! (Well, with Housing Benefit and my little private pension of £50 a month - _comfortable_.)
> 
> I am assuming that they _WILL_ pay that on time, given that it is 3 or 4 months away! 🤞


 
Sorry to be a downer, but how much will they reduce your housing benefit with the pension.
Some years with the rise in state pension in April, I have seen my HB reduced by more than the rise and have been worse off.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Sorry to be a downer, but how much will they reduce your housing benefit with the pension.


There will be no reduction at all!  There is a local cap on how much housing benefit and council tax benefit the council will pay, but my total pension income will not be high enough to reduce that further.

If I ever get my computer games finished and earning an income, then things would be different, but I would be very happy indeed if I ended up with no benefits and paying income tax again! 

You can use the calculator *HERE* to calculate these things. A friend of mine who lives locally is a couple of years older than me, already getting _his _pension, and also rents, so I know that the numbers are right.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There will be no reduction at all!  There is a local cap on how much housing benefit and council tax the council will pay, but my total pension income will not be high enough to reduce that further.
> 
> If I ever get my computer games finished and earning an income, then things would be different, but I would be very happy indeed if I ended up with no benefits and paying income tax again!
> 
> You can use the calculator *HERE* to calculate these things. A friend of mine who lives locally is a couple of years older than me, already getting _his _pension, and also rents, so I know that the numbers are right.


 
Yippee


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yippee


Indeed!

To be honest, I thought the same as you until my pal retired. I couldn't believe that he got his pension _AND _housing benefit. Mind you, the reality is that he worked his whole life on very low wages, had a private pension even smaller than mine, and never managed to buy a house, so that is why he needs the help now.

I don't think many (any?) people in the UK would be able to live on £180-ish a week if they had to pay rent and council tax out of that!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Some years with the rise in state pension in April, I have seen my HB reduced by more than the rise and have been worse off.


That's outrageous! 

I have entered all sorts of scenarios into the calculator that I linked to above. In every case, I am better off if I earn money (or pensions increase). For a small extra income, housing benefit wouldn't be affected much. Pretty soon though, most of any extra income earned would go in reduced benefits and income tax, but once all of the benefits have gone I would get 80% of any further income unless (by some miracle) I managed to earn way more as a pensioner than I ever did before retirement!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Now there's a coincidence... the postman just delivered a letter which turned out to be details of my coming pension! One reduced payment to get me started, and then £718.40 every 4 weeks - luxury! (Well, with Housing Benefit and my little private pension of £50 a month - _comfortable_.)
> 
> I am assuming that they _WILL_ pay that on time, given that it is 3 or 4 months away! 🤞




In that case I should hear from DWP in December. Wooohooo


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2021)

The one thing I can't get my head around is that I'm better off now than when I was working. I'm saving a decent amount each month, despite spending more. 
Our current monthly income is more than it was before we both retired and MrsD has yet to get her state pension (April next year).
When she gets the SP it will go straight back to topping up the deficit from the drawdown on the lump sums that we did for 6 years.
I count myself as very jammy. I never planned any of this.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's outrageous!
> 
> I have entered all sorts of scenarios into the calculator that I linked to above. In every case, I am better off if I earn money (or pensions increase). For a small extra income, housing benefit wouldn't be affected much. Pretty soon though, most of any extra income earned would go in reduced benefits and income tax, but once all of the benefits have gone I would get 80% of any further income unless (by some miracle) I managed to earn way more as a pensioner than I ever did before retirement!



I would stay away from "the dark side" with that information, it will most certainly not fit their narrative


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Sep 2021)

Dirk said:


> The one thing I can't get my head around is that I'm better off now than when I was working. I'm saving a decent amount each month, despite spending more.
> Our current monthly income is more than it was before we both retired and MrsD has yet to get her state pension (April next year).
> When she gets the SP it will go straight back to topping up the deficit from the drawdown on the lump sums that we did for 6 years.
> I count myself as very jammy. I never planned any of this.



We are similar. Since Retirement, income has fallen significantly, but, we still seem to be better off. I do not understand it, all I can't think is, it must have cost a lot of money to go to that unmentionable place (begins with a "w").


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2021)

Our state pension (together) is approx £14k. I Would probably have to earn ,what, £19k to draw that ?
On top of that I have a small private pension of £3,500.
All in all we do fine. like Dirk I was jammy as my small company had a good last few years so I managed to sell it for a decent amount


----------



## Sterlo (30 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are similar. Since Retirement, income has fallen significantly, but, we still seem to be better off. I do not understand it, all I can't think is, it must have cost a lot of money to go to that unmentionable place (begins with a "w").


Woolworths?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2021)

Now you good people know I hate crude language BUT we got p*ss wet through at the hospital. Rain was hammering down. By the time I got the wheel chair set up it was soaked. Dried it with tissues but by the time I got MrsD out of the car it was soaked again.
So I got her (and her very soggy bum) inside. I then had to find a parking spot and walk back.....lovely .
Same in reverse when leaving AND it cost me £2.50 for the privilege. 
Now.....which daft pillock thought it would be a good idea to move the pay machine from inside to outside so everyone can get even more p*ss wet while queuing to pay?


----------



## Exlaser2 (30 Sep 2021)

Safely back home , mattress taken to the tip and diesel found. Tbh all of my local garages had fuel , they were all slightly busier than normal , but none of them had huge queues . I think the panic is slowly subsiding .
Certainly things are getting back to normal with me , first sit in Costa for over a year 😂😀


----------



## postman (30 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Safely back home , mattress taken to the tip and diesel found. Tbh all of my local garages had fuel , they were all slightly busier than normal , but none of them had huge queues . I think the panic is slowly subsiding .
> Certainly things are getting back to normal with me , first sit in Costa for over a year 😂😀
> View attachment 611551


You must have been excited you have spilled lot of your coffee.


----------



## Exlaser2 (30 Sep 2021)

postman said:


> You must have been excited you have spilled lot of your coffee.


The problem is I am not northern enough to drink it out of the saucer 😂😂😀


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Now there's a coincidence... the postman just delivered a letter which turned out to be details of my coming pension! One reduced payment to get me started, and then £718.40 every 4 weeks - luxury! (Well, with Housing Benefit and my little private pension of £50 a month - _comfortable_.)
> 
> I am assuming that they _WILL_ pay that on time, given that it is 3 or 4 months away! 🤞



Your private pension is similar to mine, I get £60 a month, I also qualify for pension credit, it doesn't put much in the bank every month but I don't pay council tax and get my dental bills paid and free glasses.My pension has been paid on time, I've not had problems with that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Woolworths?


I went to Durban for a long week end back in 2012. I wandered to a small local shopping centre close to the B+B I was staying at and was surprised to find a branch of Woolworths. What was even more surprising was how " Up Market " it was. It was basically a Marks and Spencer store bearing a Woolworths sign. The colour scheme, layout, presentation and range of goods was practically identical to M+S.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Sep 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> The problem is I am not *northern enough to drink it out of the saucer* 😂😂😀



Northernist!


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm back.
> 
> While some of you may think that I am a bit of a clot, and others consider me a stupid bleeder, my blood test revealed that I am actually a bit of both, but all of neither, which is just how it is supposed to be. Good!
> 
> ...


You beat The P.P.P.?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Now there's a coincidence... the postman just delivered a letter which turned out to be details of my coming pension! One reduced payment to get me started, and then £718.40 every 4 weeks - luxury! (Well, with Housing Benefit and my little private pension of £50 a month - _comfortable_.)
> 
> I am assuming that they _WILL_ pay that on time, given that it is 3 or 4 months away! 🤞



You'll probably find it hits £185.50 within 2-3 months of starting. It's currently looking as though the annual increase will be 3.3% based on RPI inflation.

Very glad we won't get the 8.8% it's only right we contribute to the financial challenges the country faces.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2021)

Hello, finally got here. Peed down all day. It's been a relaxing day. A bit of shopping to buy a new walking day pack and a set of hex keys - fancy ones with proper handles.

Took Mrs P out for her birthday lunch three weeks after the event. It's a very nice restaurant and today was the first day we could get in when both of us were free. Mrs P has been very "relaxed" since we got home.  I drove.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are similar. Since Retirement, income has fallen significantly, but, we still seem to be better off. I do not understand it, all I can't think is, it must have cost a lot of money to go to that unmentionable place (begins with a "w").


Our income is around 40% of what it was when we worked and we use a combination of drawdown and cash savings to make up any deficit. However when Mrs P gets the state pension this will change and we will be able to replace savings. This was always the plan.

Going to w*** is undoubtedly expensive. Clothes, shoes, fuel, sandwiches etc. The small bits of money one spends without noticing.

My biggest expense these days is the cafe stop!!!


----------



## pawl (30 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> In that case I should hear from DWP in December. Wooohooo





You can contact theDWP and a request a forecast of your future pension Not sure if you can do it by e mail


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You beat The P.P.P.?


It was at 08:35, long before the PPP was on the prowl! There was a stack of about 50 papers there at that time.



pawl said:


> You can contact theDWP and a request a forecast of your future pension Not sure if you can do it by e mail


It can be done *HERE* on the gov.uk website.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> You can contact theDWP and a request a forecast of your future pension Not sure if you can do it by e mail


Its a two minute job on the website.

https://www.gov.uk/check-state-pension


----------



## Paulus (30 Sep 2021)

You can go online on the pension website to get a forecast of what you may get based on your NI payments over the years.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Its a two minute job on the website.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/check-state-pension


Ha ha - I win, for once. Twice, in fact! (Normally, I post about 30 seconds after somebody else...)


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2021)

One of many variations on the theme........poor Hermes but they are crap at deliveries so hey Ho!


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It was at 08:35, long before the PPP was on the prowl! There was a stack of about 50 papers there at that time.


You'll not be wanting the rest of these then


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> You can contact theDWP and a request a forecast of your future pension Not sure if you can do it by e mail




You can online and see your forecast. You have to register with Gov.Uk. I did that about 2 years ago. Thanks for that.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll not be wanting the rest of these then
> View attachment 611594


Some disembodied crossword clues, 2.5 Sudoku puzzles, and 1/2 of 1/12 of a horoscope, all blurred, and rotated clockwise by 90 degrees...? 

Pass!


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Some disembodied crossword clues, 2.5 Sudoku puzzles, and 1/2 of 1/12 of a horoscope, all blurred, and rotated clockwise by 90 degrees...?
> 
> Pass!


The answers for yesterdays.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2021)

Well it's that time of night. Mark the forums as read, get a brew and settle down to watch Question Time.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> The answers for yesterdays.


Ah - one that I didn't manage to pick up!


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ah - one that I didn't manage to pick up!


Aye


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well it's that time of night. Mark the forums as read, get a brew and settle down to watch Question Time.


*Question*
What time do you call this?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Question*
> What time do you call this?


How many letters?


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> How many letters?


You're just trying to get one across.

3,4 and/or 7.


----------



## Exlaser2 (30 Sep 2021)

Night night everyone


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Question*
> What time do you call this?


Too late and now too early!!!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2021)

Ah well here I am. Good morning folks.  Forecast varies between shite and very good. Now why aren't the forecasters more straightforward, none of this "variable" nonsense.

Not much on. Heavy rain from 07.00-10.00 so riding plans abandoned. None of us seem to like starting at midday. I need to prepare the Kinesis for Sunday's gravel event, get some pork pies for me, supermarket run and hopefully plant my garlic and shallots. Also need to harvest and freeze black kale.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2021)

Morning. Also heavy rain here until it eases late morning. I can actually hear it lashing down. Suppose it’ll be the full waterproof gear again this morning if I want to get out before breakfast.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2021)

Good morning all .
A good kip was enjoyed and I slept till 06.30.
Enjoyed my coffee and will sbortly do an Aldi dash.
Today I plan to do precisely ......nothing. I declined the request to visit the auntie (again) so I could do err nothing .
A quick wash then I am off..

Q. How often do you shower/bath ??
I used to shower every morning but now ir's every other morning...... a good wash suffices on other days.


----------



## Paulus (1 Oct 2021)

Good morning all from a grey, blustery and rainy Barnet. 
This afternoon I will be attending a retirement do in Putney for 4 of my colleagues who have packed their train keys away over the last year or two. This is the first opportunity for a bit of a do for obvious reasons. 
All the usual stuff to do before that though.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Oct 2021)

Morning it's


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2021)

Morning. It's been a horrible night here torrential rain and winds all night. 

Oh well. Never mind. Only another 6 months of this at least  

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks, it looks a tad damp outside, shopping day today, if it dries up I'll take my Good lady out to lunch.


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all .
> Q. How often do you shower/bath ??
> I used to shower every morning but now ir's every other morning...... a good wash suffices on other days.



Once, sometimes twice, a week, its the way I've always done it, most days a wash down in front of the sink is enough.


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  got the heater on and looks grey out but not too windy. Will be taking 'my precious' out on the wet/grimy roads and wondered whats best to wash the grot of with when i come home? could get in the shower with it i spose 
Tourists have thinned out and the beach was almost empty yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2021)

And the heavens have opened up again. I did think of doing my shopping today but I don't think I will bother


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Oct 2021)

A pinch and a punch folks.
Had a follow up Email from Octopus Energy a couple of days ago. Out of interest I went on to their website for a quote, as if I were a new customer. I don't have the exact figures as to my annual fuel consumption so I just went with one of the presets. The quote was double what I was paying to Avro ( and I am in credit with Avro to the tune of more than £350.)
I expect that things will settle down to a more realistic figure after a few months.
Coincidentally the heating came on this morning, I set the room stat quite low prior to going away a couple of weeks ago. This got me wondering what others find to be a comfortable temperature. I'm happy about 18 degrees, Mrs Tenkaykev about 20 -22 degrees.
I can jump on the Turbo if I'm feeling cold, or put a jumper on. Another option might be to see if I've still got a Kaftan up in the loft 😉
Peace and unity folks, peace and unity...


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A pinch and a punch folks.
> Had a follow up Email from Octopus Energy a couple of days ago. Out of interest I went on to their website for a quote, as if I were a new customer. I don't have the exact figures as to my annual fuel consumption so I just went with one of the presets. The quote was double what I was paying to Avro ( and I am in credit with Avro to the tune of more than £350.)
> I expect that things will settle down to a more realistic figure after a few months.
> Coincidentally the heating came on this morning, I set the room stat quite low prior to going away a couple of weeks ago. This got me wondering what others find to be a comfortable temperature. I'm happy about 18 degrees, Mrs Tenkaykev about 20 -22 degrees.
> ...



My contract with OVO is finished in November, they've quoted about £132 a month for another flat rate contract, I've been on the comparison sites and all are around £130-£135 a month, if I stay with OVO without a contract they automatically put me on a variable rate at £83 a month, which is about the same as I've been paying.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  got the heater on and looks grey out but not too windy. Will be taking 'my precious' out on the wet/grimy roads and wondered whats best to wash the grot of with when i come home? *could get in the shower with it i spos*e
> Tourists have thinned out and the beach was almost empty yesterday.
> View attachment 611633


You live alone. This is perfectly acceptable behaviour**. Go for it.

Bucket of hot soapy works for me. Do it before the bike dries.

** It's actually perfectly acceptable whether one lives alone or not. The problem for those of us cohabiting is when we get caught. White fluffy towels are a dead giveaway dark blue are better.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Yay! Tis Fish Friday again. 
Doggie walking first thing, then a stroll down to the Aggi for lunch.
Haven't been in our village pubs for a couple or three weeks - need to catch up on the goss.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A pinch and a punch folks.
> Had a follow up Email from Octopus Energy a couple of days ago. Out of interest I went on to their website for a quote, as if I were a new customer. I don't have the exact figures as to my annual fuel consumption so I just went with one of the presets. The quote was double what I was paying to Avro ( and I am in credit with Avro to the tune of more than £350.)
> I expect that things will settle down to a more realistic figure after a few months.
> Coincidentally the heating came on this morning, I set the room stat quite low prior to going away a couple of weeks ago. This got me wondering what others find to be a comfortable temperature. I'm happy about 18 degrees, Mrs Tenkaykev about 20 -22 degrees.
> ...


Ofgem moved us to British Gas following the collapse of People's Energy. We were on £83/month and I'm expecting to go to +/-£130 when BG eventually send the details.

Mrs P likes to live at 21+C, I prefer 17-18C. I can often be found in shorts and T-shirt around the house in the winter months. Simply too hot.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, wet and windy again.
@Chief Broom to answer your question about bike cleaning, this is a how long is a piece of string question. I’m sure there are many many discussions about this on the more bike related bit of the forum. The main thing is to keep an eye on brake pad wear and to keep chain/gears relatively clean and well lubed.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Its a two minute job on the website.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/check-state-pension


Just make sure that you don't get fooled by the headline figure of what you _*might* _be entitled to. Always check the NI contributions page to see if there's any shortfall.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2021)

Rain eased off so went my riverside trail walk. Two thirds of the way round the rain came back on heavy so my top half stayed dry with my Kamleika jacket on, but the bottom half got wet as I didn't bother with the overtrousers. I have plenty gear anyway, so the odd soaking doesn't really matter too much.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ofgem moved us to British Gas following the collapse of People's Energy. We were on £83/month and I'm expecting to go to +/-£130 when BG eventually send the details.
> 
> Mrs P likes to live at 21+C, I prefer 17-18C. I can often be found in shorts and T-shirt around the house in the winter months. Simply too hot.


We've gone from £79 to £143. Previously when we had our daughter and granddaughter living with us the heating was on permanently. Once they moved to their own place we put the heating back on a timed schedule and turned the stat down. This reduced the monthly Direct Debit to £59 until our last renewal a couple of months ago where it went up to £79.
I'm pretty " switched on " ( pardon the pun ) to energy efficiencies and reducing usage while still feeling comfortable.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Once, sometimes twice, a week, its the way I've always done it, most days a wash down in front of the sink is enough.


I enjoy a good wash in cold water as it wakes me up as much as a shower does.
Cannot recall when I last had a bath though.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Rain eased off so went my riverside trail walk. Two thirds of the way round the rain came back on heavy so my top half stayed dry with my Kamleika jacket on, but the bottom half got wet as I didn't bother with the overtrousers. I have plenty gear anyway, so the odd soaking doesn't really matter too much.


I love my OMM Kamlieka. I've had several waterproof jackets over the years but the OMM jacket wins hands down for effectiveness and comfort when exercising ( apart from soggy wrists )


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I love my OMM Kamlieka. I've had several waterproof jackets over the years but the OMM jacket wins hands down for effectiveness and comfort when exercising ( apart from soggy wrists )


Yep. I was actually looking at another one in a different colour. Sheer extravagance so not sure.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Oct 2021)

Paulus talking of meeting former colleagues reminded me , watching local TV news 2 nights ago interviews with drivers in petrol queues . I said to Mrs Jk I know him it’s………..erm……..Allan . On the next days bike ride I remembered his surname . Boss is up must make tea .


----------



## numbnuts (1 Oct 2021)

Ironing done and bedding in the washer, breakfast next, just a fried egg on toast today


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2021)

I like a temperature of around 21 deg.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2021)

Sod it. Nae pockets in a shroud as I like to say. I have ordered the nice blue one.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. I was actually looking at another one in a different colour. Sheer extravagance so not sure.


Well, they do a fully zipped version, ( the type I have ) and also a partially zipped version. 
I've posted this photo before, a gloriously sunny day near Corfe Castle, the " Bad Cow " relay race. The baton being a small rubber squeaky toy cow. My leg of the relay? it p*ssed down almost all the way round.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Oct 2021)

Weel - looks like it is the time of year when I need to plan a ride around the weather rather than when I feel like it.

Except that today the Met Office says it will be bright and dry all day
but the weather radar says there is a load of rain and stuff coming over - and it was chucking it down just before

Hmmm
Probably wait and do some phoning and see what happens!


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sod it. Nae pockets in a shroud as I like to say. I have ordered the nice blue one.
> 
> View attachment 611637


That is a fabulous looking jacket Mo! It's the same colour that Mrs Tenkaykev favours. Can you point me at the shop please?


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That is a fabulous looking jacket Mo! It's the same colour that Mrs Tenkaykev favours. Can you point me at the shop please?


I got it from Wiggle. Normally £190 but £167 with my loyalty discount. It was the only place I could find that colour. Sportshoes might have it cheaper but just in purple.


https://www.wiggle.co.uk/omm-womens-kamleika-jacket-1


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2021)

Aldi dash completed and back home for 0830......if I get there as it opens there are only ever 5 or 6 people in.

EGGS. (AS IN HENS EGGS)
I got some from the farm shop t'ther day and just 1 of them was pure white..
I can't recall if or when I have seen one before.
I googled it and found 3 things.
1. There are various opinions as to why eggs are brown, speckled or white.
2. Colour makes no difference to quality.
3. Wbite are apparently making a 'comeback' and Tesco are selling boxes of white eggs.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2021)

Flu jab later. I qualify at the Doc's, but cos I volunteer at the school with covid testing they count me as a staff member, so I get it there and get it early.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Well, they do a fully zipped version, ( the type I have ) and also a partially zipped version.
> I've posted this photo before, a gloriously sunny day near Corfe Castle, the " Bad Cow " relay race. The baton being a small rubber squeaky toy cow. My leg of the relay? it p*ssed down almost all the way round.
> View attachment 611638


I've got a picture of me cresting Newlands pass last Sunday looking almost exactly the same. 😂😂


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sod it. Nae pockets in a shroud as I like to say. I have ordered the nice blue one.
> 
> View attachment 611637


That's gorgeous. Love it. I want one but sadly have to file in the same place as washing the bike in the shower. 😂


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2021)

What's all this "serving" police officer bollerks in the news this week? Being a copper is a binary thing - you either are one, or you are not. None of this "serving" sheet, they're not waiters.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sod it. Nae pockets in a shroud as I like to say. I have ordered the nice blue one.
> 
> View attachment 611637


Nice looking jacket Mo. Expensive but sometimes you get what you pay for.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Aldi dash completed and back home for 0830......if I get there as it opens there are only ever 5 or 6 people in.
> 
> EGGS. (AS IN HENS EGGS)
> I got some from the farm shop t'ther day and just 1 of them was pure white..
> ...


Yep, seen this somewhere or other. I think they were more expensive. Bloody rip off. I really, really do not like Tesco. I have to be careful where I say this. A good friend's partner is night manager at the local Tesco!

Right then. Onwards and upwards. Must get going. Probably catch you all at lunchtime.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A pinch and a punch folks.
> Had a follow up Email from Octopus Energy a couple of days ago. Out of interest I went on to their website for a quote, as if I were a new customer. I don't have the exact figures as to my annual fuel consumption so I just went with one of the presets. The quote was double what I was paying to Avro ( and I am in credit with Avro to the tune of more than £350.)
> I expect that things will settle down to a more realistic figure after a few months.
> Coincidentally the heating came on this morning, I set the room stat quite low prior to going away a couple of weeks ago. This got me wondering what others find to be a comfortable temperature. I'm happy about 18 degrees, Mrs Tenkaykev about 20 -22 degrees.
> ...



Mrs @BoldonLad starts to get frostbite (according to her) at anything below 23C. My suggestion to "put a jumper on" falls on deaf, and frozen ears.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  got the heater on and looks grey out but not too windy. Will be taking 'my precious' out on the wet/grimy roads and wondered whats best to wash the grot of with when i come home? *could get in the shower with it i spose *
> Tourists have thinned out and the beach was almost empty yesterday.
> View attachment 611633



When working in Gibraltar, I used to share an apartment, across the border in Spain, with a fellow ex-pat. He was a keen jogger. After a jogging session, he would return to the apartment and get in the shower, in his jogging gear (minus trainers, I think), to wash himself, and the jogging gear.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. I was actually looking at another one in a different colour. *Sheer extravagance so not sure. *



Go for it!, you know you are worth it


----------



## numbnuts (1 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> When working in Gibraltar, I used to share an apartment, across the border in Spain, with a fellow ex-pat. He was a keen jogger. After a jogging session, he would return to the apartment and get in the shower, in his jogging gear (minus trainers, I think), to wash himself, and the jogging gear.


Now if he went jogging naked...............
I've been there twice and my mum was born there


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2021)

I went jogging naked and was mistaken for Jake the Peg.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2021)

Not bad here now. Blue skies. It's a tad windy though. 

Roast beef sandwiches today for us.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not bad here now. Blue skies. It's a tad windy though.
> 
> Roast beef sandwiches today for us.


I am just about to put the spuds in to roast.
Cauliflower, carrots and brocoli to go with it. Also sausages for me......MrsD is gradually turning vegie .


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2021)

OLD schoolkids rhymes......I need some help here.
OK, I am going back to the 50s here.
We used to sing about Hitler only having one ball BUT......
We also had one about how Nelson lost his eye.
All I can remember is the last bit which was
"wish wham wallop
down came a dollop
and thats how Nelson lost his eye.

Any ideas ???
Mr Google has let me down.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> OLD schoolkids rhymes......I need some help here.
> OK, I am going back to the 50s here.
> We used to sing about Hitler only having one ball BUT......
> We also had one about how Nelson lost his eye.
> ...


Starts at 3:00 @Dave7

View: https://youtu.be/Y1DWJQkOJew


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Oct 2021)

Been out for a little loop into West Lothian. Very windy, some nice sunny spells but heavy squally showers. Felt properly autumnal cool. The temperature that is.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2021)

Fish and Chips at the Aggi. 
The Sea Fury went down well.


----------



## pawl (1 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sod it. Nae pockets in a shroud as I like to say. I have ordered the nice blue one.
> 
> View attachment 611637







Smart


----------



## pawl (1 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> I went jogging naked and was mistaken for Jake the Peg.



You wouldn’t be being perhaps exaggerating just teeny weeny bit


----------



## postman (1 Oct 2021)

We don't drink out of saucers,we slurp.😅😇


----------



## 12boy (1 Oct 2021)

3C at 7:30 this morning but will top out at 20C this afternoon. Clear and just a little breezy and this kind of weather all week. The trees are changing and this is my favorite time of the year. Later this morning I will get my 20 miles in paying the storage fee of $120/mo for 200 sq ft of storage.
In the last month or so I have list a phone, my checkbook and a pair of specs. If it isn't gone already my mind is next. Need to focus on the present, I suppose.
When I was contemplating retiring l compared the annuity takehome vs the net from the job. They were very close so that did it.
Once I had a mgmt meeting in Greeley Colorado, a smelly place known for huge feedlots and meat processing plants. I took my bike and went for a ride in 38C heat on some rural roads after the day's meeting when I was passed by a tanker truck loaded with liquid pig manure and which had an open hatch. Both myself, water bottle and bike were anointed with the contents which it were slopping out as it went. The bike, bottle and I enjoyed a shower when I got back to the motel. As it is written, S*** happens.
Be well and safe and beware manure trucks.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> You wouldn’t be being perhaps exaggerating just teeny weeny bit




Like a lot maybe. Probably. Hell yes.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Oct 2021)

Went for a wander to pick up a couple of things from Screwfix. On the way back I saw three white doves playing around a puddle in the road.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Went for a wander to pick up a couple of things from Screwfix. On the way back I saw three white doves playing around a puddle in the road.


Is there a baby one hiding behind the two adults?


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2021)

From my Facebook page this afternoon, Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2021)

Windy, sunny and a touch cool here. 

Hot off the press and from a friend who should know. Refrigerated products could be the next major shortage. My advice:


Panic buy six fridges
Panic buy butter, cheese, milk, yoghurt, creme caramel, chicken, lamb, pork, beef, fish and anything else you can find
DON'T PANIC!


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You can use the calculator *HERE* to calculate these things. A friend of mine who lives locally is a couple of years older than me, already getting _his _pension, and also rents, so I know that the numbers are right.



Thats a good calculator Colin.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, wet and windy here. I hear that the forecast for Roubaix at the weekend is much the same


And for the FIRST TIME EVER there is a woman's Paris Roubaix on Saturday morning . Lve this race its so full of drama and so tough


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Windy, sunny and a touch cool here.
> 
> Hot off the press and from a friend who should know. Refrigerated products could be the next major shortage. My advice:
> 
> ...



You're a bit late with this one, the local Tesco's I use has been short of mixed veg, peas, garlic kievs and beefburgers for weeks. I was suprised to find mixed veg and peas back in stock when I went in this morning, I'd been going to the B & M in Jubilee crescent to get my veg.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Oct 2021)

Dun ironing.....saves doing it tomorrow, not that I'm doing anything tomorrow as it is going to


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2021)

From my facebook page tonight, a bit political perhaps but a good p*** take?


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2021)

One of my old racing buddies sent me this.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> One of my old racing buddies sent me this.
> 
> View attachment 611764


Iggy Pop or Iggy Poop ? a lot of people would come out nervous wrecks after a lap at speed !


----------



## numbnuts (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2021)

Good morning people,carer was here at six, ironing to do, tablets to pick up, car to be cleaned.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2021)

Good norning NN** and all others.
Its VERY dark and raining heavily.....I don't like it .
I'm still tired so will likely go back to bed for an hour later on this morning.
I have to strip the bed and wash the bedding this morning......I hate that duvet, I'm sure its alive.
Edit
** and Dave r......you snuck in on the blind side


----------



## rustybolts (2 Oct 2021)

Hooray its the weekend ! .. wait a minute ? every day is the weekend , I'm retired !


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Off to the great metropolis this morning, aka Barnstaple, for some shopping and a stroll up the High St for a nose around.
Had some news yesterday which was encouraging. I might be in for a good six figure windfall in the near future.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2021)

Good morning. It's dark. It's damp. It's bleh.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, bright and chilly here.


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, the rain has not yet arrived but it is on the way.
This mornings excitement is a sainsburys delivery and a paving firm is coming to give us a price to have the driveway and part of the front garden block paved in conjunction with our neighbour. MrsP has wanted off street parking for some time now. 
If we get it done it will be in eco paving so that the rain can soak through instead of running away down the road adding to the problem of flash flooding of the local streams when there is heavy downpours. 
I shall be watching the inaugural Women Paris-Roubaix this afternoon. 

Stay dry everyone


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Hooray its the weekend ! .. wait a minute ? every day is the weekend , I'm retired !


All my working life a weekend off was a bit of a rarity, we did get a day or two off during the week though.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, bright and chilly here.


Same here. 6 mile hilly walk done. I was warm enough on the way up, but you get a real sweep of the wind up the top and then get chilled on the descent if it's cold, so porridge this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2021)

Good morning. A Dragon's Y-fronts sort of day here - damp and windy. Nothing I have to do but plenty I will do.

Meeting a club member to discuss introducing women's rides to our club schedule. Tremendous idea which should work. It's pitching the rides at the right level which could be tricky.

Sleep? Interesting pattern could be emerging. Sleep till 4.00ish, have a brew for a for 60-90 minutes, back to sleep for a couple of hours. Could be connected to darker mornings?


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, the rain has not yet arrived but it is on the way.
> This mornings excitement is a sainsburys delivery and a paving firm is coming to give us a price to have the driveway and part of the front garden block paved in conjunction with our neighbour. MrsP has wanted off street parking for some time now.
> If we get it done it will be in* eco paving so that the rain can soak* through instead of running away down the road adding to the problem of flash flooding of the local streams when there is heavy downpours.
> I shall be watching the inaugural Women Paris-Roubaix this afternoon.
> ...



We are visiting my son at moment. He lives on a new development, and, I noticed, there are no rainwater sinks in the road. Instead, it is block paved, with what must be eco paving. I had never heard of it until now. Experience so far, it appears to work, ie, street does not flood, but, I do wonder about the longer term when council neglect allows the gaps between the blocks to become choked with weeds etc.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> A Dragon's Y-fronts sort of day here - damp and windy.


I think you will find the Dragon wears bloomers!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I think you will find the Dragon wears bloomers!


Whoops! Am I in trouble?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2021)

OK. Own up. Who spoilt Saturday? Not only is it now pouring with rain the Premium Bond app isn't working. Have you lot been mucking about? Or just won all the prizes between you?

Mine just shows "Results not yet available" when it would normally give the date. Also the six month prize history says the same.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK. Own up. Who spoilt Saturday? Not only is it now pouring with rain the Premium Bond app isn't working. Have you lot been mucking about? Or just won all the prizes between you?
> 
> Mine just shows "Results not yet available" when it would normally give the date. Also the six month prize history says the same.


I've never bothered with the app. I just wait and see if I get an email and have a look online then. No phone calls so obviously not the big one. Lol


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Oct 2021)

Good morning from a wet and windy Dorset. We have our Flu jabs this morning. My appointment is at 10:53, Mrs Tenkaykev's is at 10:54. The venue is the War Memorial Hall, last year it went like clockwork, in the front door, check details, walk to smiling jabber, brief double check of details followed by random remark about the weather, and out the back door 💉
A wise choice to give parkrun a miss this morning, it is hammering down outside and I didn't want to get soaked.
@PaulSB My App is giving the same message. I was hoping that the app was having problems displaying £1,000,000


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was hoping that the app was having problems displaying £1,000,000


I'd probably have a heart attack if I logged on and saw I'd won the big one. Wouldn't be able to spend it then!


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'd probably have a heart attack if I logged on and saw I'd won the big one. Wouldn't be able to spend it then!


Thought that was why they sent someone round to inform you, if you'd won that amount.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Thought that was why they sent someone round to inform you, if you'd won that amount.


Wish they'd hurry up then!


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wish they'd hurry up then!


They might be trying to get some petrol.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2021)

As promised I went back to bed, fell into a very deep sleep and just woke up.
Is it still Saturday


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> As promised I went back to bed, fell into a very deep sleep and just woke up.
> Is it still Saturday


Ok Rip van winkle, it is Saturday, but 2022.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Oct 2021)

Just been having a look at "that" ebike thread

Going well isn't it!!

really good to bring up Stalingrad whoever that was

amazing stuff


anyway - my wife got a text yesterday and now has her appointment for a Covid booster shot
She hardly leaves the house sine this pandemic started - and appointments and other things that have to be done at a certain time come out at about 1 every 3-4 weeks - so now on Thursday she has to go to the hospital for an eye appointment - AND - her Covid jab on the same day
Talk about busses!!

anyway - weather look carp but I think there might me a gap in a few minutes so I'm going to get ready and go out
might be the first ride witha jumper for many months!
just need to decide whether to wear shorts as usual or stay with jeans???
I'll probably get wet eitehr way!


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> As promised I went back to bed, fell into a very deep sleep and just woke up.
> Is it still Saturday


You back in The Land if Nod?


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK. Own up. Who spoilt Saturday? Not only is it now pouring with rain the Premium Bond app isn't working. Have you lot been mucking about? Or just won all the prizes between you?
> 
> Mine just shows "Results not yet available" when it would normally give the date. Also the six month prize history says the same.



Maybe there is a shortage of electrons, to go with the shortage of fuel?


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wish they'd hurry up then!



Make sure you stay in, just in case you miss them


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2021)

Nipped into Barnstaple. Filled car up with diesel - no queues at any of the petrol stations I passed and prices don't seen to have been hiked. 
Spent 30 minutes in Curry's looking for a new laptop for MrsD. Found one she liked, good spec and price. Assistant came over and asked if we needed help. MrsD - "I want to buy one of these"
"Sorry, they're out of stock and we can't get them anymore."

Well......why not put a sticker on it to say so, or remove it from display?!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2021)

I won £25 on the premium bonds.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I won £25 on the premium bonds.



Those Welsh electrons must be working faster than our English ones, by App still says "no results available yet"


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wish they'd hurry up then!


At most we're 60 minutes drive from Lytham where ERNIE lives. I reckon if we haven't had the "visit" by 11.00 that's another month to wait before I'm a millionaire!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Those Welsh electrons must be working faster than our English ones, by App still says "no results available yet"


I went Into the website itself not the ap.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2021)

@ebikeerwidnes which ebike thread is this? Just interested to have a read and see other opinions. I'm 100% in favour.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Oct 2021)

Back from the flu jab, straight in and out with no queuing. Added bonus was a big box of individually wrapped chocolates by the exit to which we were invited to help ourselves ( I only took one 😇 )
Jab was painless, cue remarks about Mrs Tenkaykev and little pricks…


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @ebikeerwidnes which ebike thread is this? Just interested to have a read and see other opinions. I'm 100% in favour.


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/max-speed.280044/
& now
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/speed.280122/


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2021)

A great curry result.
Nipped in the Co-op for some milk and they had an offer on.
2 large curries
2 naan bread
Rice
AND
4 bottles of Cobra lager
SEVEN QUID.
A result imo


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @ebikeerwidnes which ebike thread is this? Just interested to have a read and see other opinions. I'm 100% in favour.


it is called max speed - it has not necessarily stayed precisely on the exact topic!!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/max-speed.280044/
> & now
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/speed.280122/


Yup - sounds like BOGOF day for arguments on ebike speed threads


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> it is called max speed - it has not necessarily stayed precisely on the exact topic!!!


I will refrain from reading any more of his posts. He is either a troll or an idiot, or possibly both! 

I got quite chilled so snuggled under the duvet with the cat for an hour. Just had soup and a slice of bread for lunch. Heavy rain due very soon, but next door is doing DIY and his favourite tool appears to be a hammer so I might have to brave the rain to find some peace and quiet.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A great curry result.
> Nipped in the Co-op for some milk and they had an offer on.
> 2 large curries
> 2 naan bread
> ...


You found seven quid!
A fiver and a two pound coin by any chance, both with the queens bust on them.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2021)

Chicken casserole for us today


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2021)

Well, I am becoming increasingly convinced that '_Big Brother is watching us_'... More accurately, '_Big Google is watching us_'!

I used to like watching M*A*S*H 30-40 years ago. I must have watched all the series a few times over but I haven't watched it for years. Anyway, for once, last night I did a bit of channel hopping on the TV. I normally plan my viewing in advance, record what I want to watch, and do that later in the middle of the night. Last night though, I happened to stumble on one of the channels that I don't normally even check. M*A*S*H was on. I watched a few minutes of it but then realised it was from a later series by which time many of my favourite characters had left the show. I stopped watching.

I've just been on YouTube on my laptop. As usual, YT recommends videos that it thinks you would like to watch... '_Why character #1 left M*A*S*H_', '_Why character #2 left M*A*S*H_', '_Why character #3 left M*A*S*H_'... WTF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I am becoming increasingly convinced that '_Big Brother is watching us_'... More accurately, '_Big Google is watching us_'!
> 
> I used to like watching M*A*S*H 30-40 years ago. I must have watched all the series a few times over but I haven't watched it for years. Anyway, for once, last night I did a bit of channel hopping on the TV. I normally plan my viewing in advance, record what I want to watch, and do that later in the middle of the night. Last night though, I happened to stumble on one of the channels that I don't normally even check. M*A*S*H was on. I watched a few minutes of it but then realised it was from a later series by which time many of my favourite characters had left the show. I stopped watching.
> 
> I've just been on YouTube on my laptop. As usual, YT recommends videos that it thinks you would like to watch... '_Why character #1 left M*A*S*H_', '_Why character #2 left M*A*S*H_', '_Why character #3 left M*A*S*H_'... WTF!!!!!!!!!


Character #1 Left due to feeling that they weren't being included as much as others in the series. As did
Character #2 Their plane never made it back.
Character #3 Left due to burnout/wanting to spend more time with their family.
Character #4 Turned down any further involvement.


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/max-speed.280044/
> & now
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/speed.280122/


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A great curry result.
> Nipped in the Co-op for some milk and they had an offer on.
> 2 large curries
> 2 naan bread
> ...


Think I might pop out to the local Coop.......


----------



## PaulSB (2 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/max-speed.280044/
> & now
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/speed.280122/


Thanks. Think I've visited those before, I'll pop back later.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


>


You as well?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Character #3 Left due to burnout/wanting to spend more time with their family.


That one was Gary Burghoff/'Radar' - apparently, he hardly got to see his family due to working flat out on M*A*S*H. He almost lost his wife, daughter and home in a forest fire, and that made him reassess his priorities...


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> At most we're 60 minutes drive from Lytham where ERNIE lives. I reckon if we haven't had the "visit" by 11.00 that's another month to wait before I'm a millionaire!


I think ERNIE lives in Glasgow now. When I still had my prizes as a cheque in the post they came from Glasgow. So there’s still a chance , maybe big E is in a fuel queue .


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Meeting a club member to discuss introducing women's rides to our club schedule. Tremendous idea which should work. It's pitching the rides at the right level which could be tricky.


@PaulSB. Maybe “ Intro“ rides , to build confidence and group riding skills, then they could move on to a speed group that suits them.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2021)

Silence of The Lambs anyone ???
For whatever reason I never watched it.
Its on later and I have set it to record.
Hope I enjoy it.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Silence of The Lambs anyone ???
> For whatever reason I never watched it.
> Its on later and I have set it to record.
> Hope I enjoy it.


I watched that a few days ago


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You as well?



Yes, sounds like the thread(s) were started by a troll


----------



## numbnuts (2 Oct 2021)

Are any you watching the volcano

View: https://youtu.be/TiRBJNaLkHk


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Oct 2021)

@Paulus thanks for the reminder about the woman’s Paris-Roubaix, caught the last 25km . While I was watching ,Mrs JK came in the room “ that’s terrible making those poor women cycle over that appalling rough surface “. I did explain .


----------



## postman (2 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I am becoming increasingly convinced that '_Big Brother is watching us_'... More accurately, '_Big Google is watching us_'!
> 
> I used to like watching M*A*S*H 30-40 years ago. I must have watched all the series a few times over but I haven't watched it for years. Anyway, for once, last night I did a bit of channel hopping on the TV. I normally plan my viewing in advance, record what I want to watch, and do that later in the middle of the night. Last night though, I happened to stumble on one of the channels that I don't normally even check. M*A*S*H was on. I watched a few minutes of it but then realised it was from a later series by which time many of my favourite characters had left the show. I stopped watching.
> 
> I've just been on YouTube on my laptop. As usual, YT recommends videos that it thinks you would like to watch... '_Why character #1 left M*A*S*H_', '_Why character #2 left M*A*S*H_', '_Why character #3 left M*A*S*H_'... WTF!!!!!!!!!


You sir have exquisite taste.


----------



## postman (2 Oct 2021)

Ok so last night when I got back from sitting with my neighbour,Mrs P said the TiVo Virgin box and controller is freezing.So today it began again,we tried everything new batteries,unplugged turned on,nothing worked.So a call to 150, all automated so we followed their instructions and again freezing.Well a time of ten mins was mentioned if not working ring again so I did.Now then the voice told us we had reported the same fault earlier who spooky,so they would put us through to a real person.So I spoke to real person,and I answered yes yes yes I did all that,can I please have a new controller because I think it's that,considering I can change channels manually by kneeling in front of the box.Sure no problem.He then says I see you have been with us since Virgin took over ntl world,yes a very long time I had hair when we joined now I ambald.So sir I am going to increase your broadband speed to 200 and give you free of charge an xl tv 📺 package all because you have been loyal customers.So with in half an hour we have more channels can't tell if the broadband is faster,but this is upgrade for 18 months a very nice gift on a wet Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2021)

Usual rubbish on tv for a Saturday night so watched a film on Amazon Prime. It was ok and passed a couple of hours.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mauritanian-Jodie-Foster/dp/B08ZNVZSHZ/ref=sr_1_1?crid=BK8VD12CRXQZ&dchild=1&keywords=mauritanian+film&qid=1633200819&qsid=259-1218616-1497358&sprefix=Maurita%2Caps%2C177&sr=8-1&sres=B08ZNVZSHZ%2CB08BYY58MN%2CB08WH55KVB%2CB09DJ1WZ3C%2CB08X67YN29%2CB08BF5DQ1X%2CB01JZGYK6E%2CB08YH5WBFZ%2CB00ESZWXQM%2CB01H7K1W8Y%2CB0865J1LT4%2CB07CBZ6D2P%2CB089XXJNQG%2CB004NRYWBO%2CB07BN5QN9V%2CB00M0D4KBU&srpt=DOWNLOADABLE_MOVIE


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2021)

Good morning. Can't remember the last time I was still sleeping at 05.45 but needed the alarm this morning. 

Gravel sportive today. It seemed like a good plan at the time. 😄

Byeeeeeeee..........


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, dry and cool this morning, family round shortly, need to sort out my perennial sunflowers later, they've been blown all over the place the last couple of days and I can't get down the path.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2021)

Good morning all.
Dry here at the moment but a poor forecast, poor for the week tbh.
Its paperwork for me this morning. Sport on tv this afternoon.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2021)

From my facebook page this morning.

Lawyers should never ask a Georgia grandma a question if they aren't prepared for the answer.
In a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand.
He approached her and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know me?' She responded, 'Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I've known you since you were a boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to realize you'll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. “Yes, I know you”.
The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know the defense attorney?'
She again replied, 'Why yes, I do. I've known Mr. Bradley since he was a youngster, too. He's lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can't build a normal relationship with anyone, and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him.'
The defense attorney nearly died.
The judge asked both counselors to approach the bench and, in a very quiet voice, said,
'If either of you idiots asks her if she knows me, I'll send you both to the electric chair”.


----------



## Chief Broom (3 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  Got my 'Total Bike Maintenance' book by Mel Allwood delivered, seems pretty comprehensive. Would like to get some bikes from the local tip to take apart before i damage any of mine! Come the apocalypse i wonder what bikes will be surviving 10yrs down the line...probably something uncomplicated from 30yrs ago...
Weather looks ok for a spin [less grind] Still loving the Dawes which resides on a spare couch in the living room


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2021)

Morning. Pounding down with rain all night here.

Midsummer Murders is on tonight. That's about all.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Oct 2021)

Good morning all from our favourite holiday cottage in beautiful Speyside. Bright and chilly. Breakfasting with the company of several red squirrels. 
Holiday tv watching has been transformed since we bought a chromecast dongle, now we just plug in and watch all the stuff we want from the internet. Yesterday evening was spent watching a magnificent first women’s Paris-Roubaix, truly outstanding.
Will have a little walk this morning then will settle down to the men’s race.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2021)

This is the state of the UK today. Thank god I am not British 

https://metro.co.uk/2021/10/02/fuel-crisis-man-who-tailed-tanker-driver-angry-he-d


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> God morning all,


Well it is the Lord’s day


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Well it is the Lord’s day



, Lol, I think I need a new keyboard, it misses letters every now and again, I've cleaned it out but its no different.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2021)

Morning. I went out for an early run and regretted it a bit. The legs just wouldn't co-operate so the heart rate and breathing were way up with the effort of just keeping going. That's the worst I've ever felt on a run. Hopefully just a blip or my running days will be over if I have many more like that.

Nice soak in the bath when I got back and just finished a big bowl of bran flakes and banana. Cuppa now. 

I might watch some of the London Marathon.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Hammering down here.
Supposed to be clearing later.
Doggie walk first, then a stroll down to the Aggi for Sunday lunch. 




welsh dragon said:


> Thank god I'm not British


?


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> This is the state of the UK today. Thank god I am not British
> 
> https://metro.co.uk/2021/10/02/fuel-crisis-man-who-tailed-tanker-driver-angry-he-d



Link no worky for me.  I've seen the story about the bloke delivering a tanker load of liquid cement to a building site, by the time he'd got to the site he had got a train of 20 cars following him, all the drivers thought he was delivering fuel and were disappointed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks.
A flaky internet connection over the last couple of days has coincided with Mrs Tenkaykev starting her O.U. course for which she needs a reliable internet connection 😠
I've done some investigation and discovered that we have no dial tone on the landline, and a download speed of less that 3 Mb/s ( when it's not disconnecting )
Connection has been rock solid up to now since Openreach put in new lines to the nearest Cabinet. My speed test indicates that I'm with TalkTalk, while my provider is Zen Internet. I was wondering if perhaps I'd been accidentally connected to a different circuit as Openreach are regularly working on the local green box.
Ah well, I'll get on to tech support and see if they can sort things out.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2021)

It worked for me then stopped. As Dave says, it about a tanker delivering cement when a queue of about 20 cars started to follow. They all thought it was a petrol tanker. They were not happy when they found out it wasn't and seemed to blame the tanker driver, telling him he should have pulled over and told them he wasn't carrying petrol


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Oct 2021)

I used “ Live Chat “ just after 9:00 this morning and was connected to the Zen Internet technical department who quickly diagnosed an external fault on the line and booked the fault with Openreach for rectification.
Couldn’t ask for better service 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Oct 2021)

I was going for a run, I’ve got my running kit on, but I’m watching the London Marathon live, a bit of a quandary…


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Oct 2021)

Right just about to get sorted for a ride - first time for 3 days

Spent most of last night half watching whatever my wife had on the telly and half watching the Las Palma volcano live stream

AMAZING thing. It was quite quiet when I started watching - after a while I had dinner - by the time I came back it had gone dark and the volcano had go ape!!
it was incredible watching a lower vent pour lava down the hill and then the bigger top vent started blowing more and more 'stuff' higher and higher - then the debris from the top vent started piling up more and more and falling down until the bottom vent was blocked
Then the pressurefrom the bottom vent must have backed up and the top vent went even more ape

it seems to have calmed down over night - but still amazing

Live stream on youtube was off line this morning - but there is another - sometimes better - on TV La Palma


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It worked for me then stopped. As Dave says, it about a tanker delivering cement when a queue of about 20 cars started to follow. They all thought it was a petrol tanker. They were not happy when they found out it wasn't and seemed to blame the tanker driver, telling him he should have pulled over and told them he wasn't carrying petrol


Wonder how much fuel they used up following him??
does go to show that when we came down from the trees we should have been more selective about who came with us!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was going for a run, I’ve got my running kit on, but I’m watching the London Marathon live, a bit of a quandary…


I’m watching it. Some of the slower runners in the final waves could well be coming in in the dark with it being October this year.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Oct 2021)

I did go out for a run in the sun and got back in time to watch the elite athletes finishing. At least the sun is shining for them, it’s a long way, especially once the legs start to go 🏃‍♂️🏃‍♂️


----------



## ColinJ (3 Oct 2021)

Looks like the people drought here will be over today. The friend formerly known as 'bubble pal' (doesn't that seem a long time ago now?) is coming over. I haven't seen her (or anyone else!) for several weeks now. Her sister had a nasty dose of Covid-19 so my pal was isolated with her on caring duties. All tests have been negative for long enough now so we are having a catch-up tea and TV evening.

I was thinking of nipping out on my bike then catching the supermarket before it shuts but the BBC and Met Office do not agree on the forecast - one says rain now/sunny later; the other sun now/rain later. Looking out of the window... It could go either way!

I think that I will take a chance on the sunny later forecast. If it rains, I will just walk to the shops instead.


----------



## Paulus (3 Oct 2021)

Good day everyone. 
Dog walked, domestics done. The washing is out on the line as the sun has come out and there is a gentle breeze. 
I have the Paris Roubaix on the telly box. The weather looks atrocious.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I did go out for a run in the sun and got back in time to watch the elite athletes finishing. At least the sun is shining for them, it’s a long way, especially once the legs start to go 🏃‍♂️🏃‍♂️


Mine were going within yards this morning. Not even sure why I kept going. Just being stubborn and not wanting to give in.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Oct 2021)

No Premium Bond win this month🙁
I noticed that the message in the Bond results App discourages you from cashing in and repurchasing as you’ll miss out on one draw.


----------



## Paulus (3 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> No Premium Bond win this month🙁
> I noticed that the message in the Bond results App discourages you from cashing in and repurchasing as you’ll miss out on one draw.


£25 for me this month.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> No Premium Bond win this month🙁
> I noticed that the message in the Bond results App discourages you from cashing in and repurchasing as you’ll miss out on one draw.


Just checked. £75 for me


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just checked. £75 for me


That’s a handy sum to offset some of the cost of your new OMM jacket 👍


----------



## gavroche (3 Oct 2021)

Bonjour. I have been fairly busy up to now. My daughter rang me to see if I wanted to see my grandson play rugby in LLanrwst ( 10 miles away) so I went. They won 30-0 . I took this opportunity to take Molly for a walk by the river there as well.
When I got back, I cleaned the inside of the car thoroughly , especially dog hairs on the back of the seats. Now my wife wants me to go to Lidl to get some leeks and potatoes as she fancies a leek soup tonight. She is eating very little at the moment as she is limited to what she can eat because of her gallstones. Back to the hospital at 9.00 am tomorrow too.
I have been considering going for a ride but the weather is rather unsettled, with intermittent showers so I will give it a miss.
I am rather crossed that Paris-Roubaix is not on tv so I will have to see the highlights on Youtube tonight. If it is not football, rugby, golf , horse racing or so boring cricket, cycling has no chance. Shame. 
Right, off to Lidl now.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Oct 2021)

Checked the weather this morning and worked out that I migth be able to get out in the dry just after 10ish

Huge decision about what to wear - cold in the garden but I eventually decided on a coat and gloves but no jumper
jeans seems to be sensible

Anyway - canal paths were a bit muddy - so it was a bit of a slalom route but not too many times actually going through puddles. Bike was still a mess when I got home - as were the legs of my jeans - but not too bad.
Busy day tomorrow - blood test and hair cut then visit to farm shop - it just never stiops!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Checked the weather this morning and worked out that I migth be able to get out in the dry just after 10ish
> 
> Huge decision about what to wear - cold in the garden but I eventually decided on a coat and gloves but no jumper
> jeans seems to be sensible
> ...


I don’t think I would fancy riding in jeans, especially if the rain came on.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just checked. £75 for me


They called round to tell you that?


----------



## mikeIow (3 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> No Premium Bond win this month🙁
> I noticed that the message in the Bond results App discourages you from cashing in and repurchasing as you’ll miss out on one draw.


MrsMikeIOW got excited when we arrived home from an IOW break to find she had won £50. 
She was a bit deflated when I opened my letter seconds later to find my £100 win


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2021)

I am upset with PBs.
I have a lot of money invested......A WHOLE HUNDRED POUNDS !!!!! but have only ever won £20


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> No Premium Bond win this month🙁
> I noticed that the message in the Bond results App discourages you from cashing in and repurchasing as you’ll miss out on one draw.


Nothing for me this month.
MrsD had £25


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nothing for me this month.
> MrsD had £25



Same here. Second month in a row I have won zero. I am consoling myself with the thought that it is building up for the big one!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t think I would fancy riding in jeans, especially if the rain came on.


I'm used to it after all these years
max range is about 25-30 miles but up to that I find it to be normal if I have the saddle adjusted right - and sit properly


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2021)

Winning even just £25 is better than the interest rate. So it's a win win as far as I am concerned


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Winning even just £25 is better than the interest rate. So it's a win win as far as I am concerned


Errhh Welshie.....can I ask a favour please.
My kids have holes in the soles of their shoes and I have no money......can't even afford newspaper to shove inside.
That £25.00 would help the poor darlings such a lot.
Can you find it in your heart to help us out?


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2021)

Morning afternoon late afternoon
I've never won on the premium bonds  
I've had one since they came out in 1953 and have another tenners worth


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Errhh Welshie.....can I ask a favour please.
> My kids have holes in the soles of their shoes and I have no money......can't even afford newspaper to shove inside.
> That £25.00 would help the poor darlings such a lot.
> Can you find it in your heart to help us out?




And just how old are your little darlings exactly


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Errhh Welshie.....can I ask a favour please.
> My kids have holes in the soles of their shoes and I have no money......can't even afford newspaper to shove inside.
> That £25.00 would help the poor darlings such a lot.
> Can you find it in your heart to help us out?


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Errhh Welshie.....can I ask a favour please.
> My kids have holes in the soles of their shoes and I have no money......can't even afford newspaper to shove inside.
> That £25.00 would help the poor darlings such a lot.
> Can you find it in your heart to help us out?


The "Metro" is a free paper, available at most railway stations.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And just how old are your little darlings exactly


They are very young and fragile.
Daughter is only 53 years old.
Try and have some heart Welshie


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> The "Metro" is a free paper, available at most railway stations.


I can't afford the fuel to get there


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I can't afford the fuel to get there


Send the young un's out. You rest easy at home.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> They are very young and fragile.
> Daughter is only 53 years old.
> Try and have some heart Welshie




I will think about it......but not much


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I will think about it......but not much


Do you have no heart ?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2021)

Hmmmm........well today has been good and bad crap. £25 each for Mr and Mrs P. 😂 Good. ✔

About 8 miles in to the ride my free hub started to misbehave. At first feed stop at 12 miles, this is gravel and feed stops are based around where there's an access road, I spoke to the mechanic. We decided it would be OK to continue.

At about 17 miles fell off. Ripped off top half of the nail on my ring finger. Lots of blood.

At 21.7 miles free hub failed completely in Diggle. Outside a pub as it happens. Had to call for the support vehicle. Ride abandoned with major mechanical and a bloody finger.

😭 Bad. ❌

Home now. Mrs P has brought her nursing skills to the fore. She muttered things like "You shouldn't be allowed out." I mentioned she had broken a wrist playing tennis. Mrs P responded:

"Yes but unlike you I don't keep doing it!!!"

Oh.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2021)

Forgot this. An absolute cracker. This is a gravel sportive I'm riding, numbers and timing chips. I'm sat on a bench outside the closed pub watching riders go by. One stops.

"Are you OK mate?"
"Yep, free hub has failed and I'm waiting for the support vehicle."
"Good luck"

He sets off again. A minute later he's back.

"I've had three punctures already."
"That's bad luck"
"Yes, I've run out of tubes. Don't suppose you've got a spare I can have? You won't be needing it."
"I ride tubeless but yes I've got one for total emergencies"

Paul ferrets around in his saddlebag and hands over tube.

"Cheers mate. Sorry I haven't got any cash so can't pay you"
"Don't worry. Have fun"

Gobsmacked.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Do you have no heart ?


Apparently not. Well not where scammers are concerned


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2021)

I've just watched my favourite classic film “The Railway Children” must have seen is over 10 times, but I still love it 
They don't make films like that any more


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just watched my favourite classic film “The Railway Children” must have seen is over 10 times, but I still love it
> They don't make films like that any more


Do they still have that scene where the female star runs down the track, waving red bloomers?


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2021)

From my facebook page tonight, the old ones are the best, Lol.

John goes to visit his 93 year old grandpa in hospital, and is pleased to see him looking spry and happy.
“How are you doing, grandpa?” he asks.
“Feeling fine,” says the old man.
“What’s the food like?”
“Terrific, wonderful menus. We had chicken casserole today, almost as good as Mary’s.”
“And the nursing?”
“Just couldn’t be better. These lovely young nurses really take care of you.”
“What about sleeping? So you sleep OK?”
“No problem at all! Eight hours solid every night. At 10 o’clock they bring me a cup of hot chocolate and a Viagra tablet… and that’s it, I go out like a light.”
John is puzzled and a little alarmed by this, so he rushes off to question the nurse in charge.
“Hello, I was thinking you could clear something up for me,” he says, “I’m told you’re giving my 93 year old grandpa Viagra every night. Surely that can’t be true?”
“Oh yes,” replies the nurse. “Every night at 10 o’clock we give him a cup of chocolate and a Viagra tablet. It works wonderfully well. The chocolate makes him sleep, and the Viagra stops him from rolling out of bed…”


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do they still have that scene where the female star runs down the track, waving red bloomers?


Red petticoats not bloomers


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Red petticoats not bloomers


The K&WVR seem to have them on display.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2021)

I have risen !

First!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2021)

Second again.

I could hear the rain so lay on for a while. Still very gloomy. Can’t be bothered doing much today.

I had to go back out for another walk after Midsomer Murders last night as someone had taken my first place in the Garmin steps challenge. Can’t have that!


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Oct 2021)

I’ve been up since 04:30, couldn’t sleep so lay on the sofa reading “ Magic Spanner “ by Carlton Kirby. 
The rain has stopped, due back at 12:00 according to the very much improved weather app ( it’s uncanny, yesterday the sun was shining, an alert popped up on my phone “ showers starting in eighteen minutes, lasting for ten minutes “ , lo and behold shortly afterwards it started to cloud over and bang on time it rained! )


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2021)

And Paul claims bronze for third place. Hard to tell but I think we are going to be bright and breezy. 

Today is definitely cycling orientated. Out with the pensioners at 8.45 then it's home to clean my Kinesis after yesterday's aborted gravel ride. After that I'll be heading down to the LBS to discuss my free hub failure. The bike is 10 months old, with 2568 miles on the clock, mostly on road. I don't think a free hub should fail at this stage.

Anyway. Ironing done. Time for breakfast and a tidy round before heading out.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2021)

Bugger. There goes my bronze by two minutes.......must type faster!


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
The rain has stopped, and the clouds are breaking. 
The bin men have just been, they are always quite early down my road.
After the dog has been walked I shall be out on the bike for a while, which will include a stop at the local grocers and butchers for some provisions. 
The garden is far too soggy to do anything in today, but with more rain forecast for tomorrow it will have to wait. 
Apparently it's curry week, I will have to partake a few times.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Not much to do today.
Having a walk down to the village (1 mile each way) to pick up a paper and then I'm researching vehicles.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2021)

Good morning all.
A decent(ish) sleep last night and was up at 0600.
Back to the dentist this morning .....woopee
Last weeks visit was awful as it was a big filling at the bottom/back. They seemed to have so many tubes stuck in my gob PLUS that band around the tooth.....it was making me gag
Today's is similar but on the opposite side.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Not much to do today.
> Having a walk down to the village (1 mile each way) to pick up a paper and then I'm researching vehicles.


Did you not say (some time ago tbf) the you were very pleased with the car you have ?


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Second again.
> 
> I could hear the rain so lay on for a while. Still very gloomy. Can’t be bothered doing much today.
> 
> ...


Competitive much


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2021)

Coooeee. We were going to do the shopping today, but it is hissing down so we will see what the weather is like a bit later. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2021)

Breakfast. Porridge with honey, cranberries, blueberries and strawberries.


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Did you not say (some time ago tbf) the you were very pleased with the car you have ?


I did and I still am. The CRV is the best all round vehicle I've ever owned and there's plenty of life left in the old girl yet.
However, it never hurts to research the market to see if there is a better alternative.


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  The above breakfast looks super healthy! Im hoping for a good ride today and have another go at the long hill i met with on my last ride. I noticed someone has a windsock flying in there garden...why i dont know but as i ride by i take note of what im about to receive. Think i'll send off for a sam browne belt today, i really dont want to be run over by a motorhome 
Couple of years ago i nearly had a head on in my car with a MH...the person was reading a map....


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, overcast and cool today. 
Yesterday’s Paris-Roubaix didn’t disappoint, what an epic 😍


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Oct 2021)

Off to Brum tomorrow on the train. We're staying a couple of nights at a Premier Inn and I've just received an email from them with the following text.

_We're so excited to be welcoming you to stay with us once again. But, much like many businesses across the UK, we’ve been experiencing supply chain issues across a number of different areas, including team shortages, which unfortunately puts some added pressure on us to be able to deliver the experience you expect and love.
We’re completely aware that this is our problem and not yours – we just want you to know we’re doing our absolute best to stay on top of it all._
It goes on to say that our check in time has been put back to 3:00PM, and as we are staying for more than a day then they won't be cleaning the room between us arriving and leaving.
It's not an issue for us as we've always felt it wasteful to swap towels on a daily basis, and shaking out and straightening the duvet is no work at all for us.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> I did and I still am. The CRV is the best all round vehicle I've ever owned and there's plenty of life left in the old girl yet.
> However, it never hurts to research the market to see if there is a better alternative.


Indeed it doesn't.
Shopping around can imo be the most enjoyable part of it.
TBH if was a few years younger, with mileage I now do, I would be looking at an EV .........maybe no use to you with the van though.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Oct 2021)

Hello all
Just been checking my Premium Bonds - I think mine must be broken - I've had the last 3000 for 2 months now and I still haven't won the big prize

or anything for that matter!!

ANyway - off for blood test in a few mins - then hair cut and farm shop probably
going to take the car because it looks like a load of 'weather' is blowing over from North Wales


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Indeed it doesn't.
> Shopping around can imo be the most enjoyable part of it.
> TBH if was a few years younger, with mileage I now do, I would be looking at an EV .........maybe no use to you with the van though.


Haven't ruled out buying an EV as a 2nd car.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2021)

Change of plans this morning.
Was due at the dentist.
I woke at 0300 with one of those "am I going to chuck up" feelings.
I didn't but the feeling remained. 
Last week the dentist had the metal band thingy around the tooth, the drill, the water extractor, her hand and (I think) half her arm in my gob.
I thought "if she does the same today I WILL throw up".
So MrsD phoned and rearranged it for 2 weeks time.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> Breakfast. Porridge with honey, cranberries, blueberries and strawberries.
> View attachment 612032


Shouldn't that be fruit salad with porridge??


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2021)

Well!!! I'm a bit peed off. Rapid expulsion of air has impacted my cycling for today. Following cutting my ring finger yesterday it's heavily bandaged. The chances of wrestling off a tyre single-handed are remote.

I will now clean my Kinesis, go to LBS for a bit of a moan and then to the barber. I'm feeling a bit scruff so it will make me feel better.

I go to a Turkish barber. Even with my limited amount of hair one gets a good 20 minutes of pampering. 👍


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Second again.
> 
> I could hear the rain so lay on for a while. Still very gloomy. Can’t be bothered doing much today.
> 
> ...


Maybe they're taking smaller steps than you.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2021)

As a cat lover this made me chuckle.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well!!! I'm a bit peed off. Rapid expulsion of air has impacted my cycling for today. Following cutting my ring finger yesterday it's heavily bandaged. The chances of wrestling off a tyre single-handed are remote.
> 
> I will now clean my Kinesis, go to LBS for a bit of a moan and then to the barber. I'm feeling a bit scruff so it will make me feel better.
> 
> I go to a Turkish barber. Even with my limited amount of hair one gets a good 20 minutes of pampering. 👍


Do you ever get a shave there ?
I don't need one but have often been temped to try it.


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2021)

Just back from the village. Detoured to Tesco which made it a 3 mile round walk.
Glad I wore my Barbour jacket and took my umbrella - had an almighty cloud burst on the way back.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Oct 2021)

afternoon, nothing to report


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Oct 2021)

After drooling over @Mo1959 Kamleika jacket yesterday I looked online and saw a lovely purple version. I mentioned it to Mrs Tenkaykev and after an initial “ how much!! “ it went quiet, only the clicking of mouse buttons and the tapping of her keyboard could be heard. This was shortly followed by “ it’s a bit expensive but it is gorgeous “ then, “ it’s the perfect match for Jennifer “ ( her purple Brommie). 
I’m guessing a couple of days max before the lure becomes irresistible. 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> After drooling over @Mo1959 Kamleika jacket yesterday I looked online and saw a lovely purple version. I mentioned it to Mrs Tenkaykev and after an initial “ how much!! “ it went quiet, only the clicking of mouse buttons and the tapping of her keyboard could be heard. This was shortly followed by “ it’s a bit expensive but it is gorgeous “ then, “ it’s the perfect match for Jennifer “ ( her purple Brommie).
> I’m guessing a couple of days max before the lure becomes irresistible. 😁


Yep. The purple seems to be available a bit cheaper but I preferred the blue. It’s due to arrive between 2 and 4 this afternoon. Really must stop buying stuff. I have enough cycling, running and walking gear to see me out!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2021)

Good afternoon. Back from the metropolis. Did Iceland and Morrisons. I am more than a it disappointed with Morrisons. They have spent a lot of money putting new shelves in etc, but the amount of space allocated to each item has halved and most of the branded goods have been replaced by Morrisons own.

The meat section it now tiny, and the nests themselves are hardly steller. Very few cuts of meat, and very expensive as well. They wanted £4.00 for 3 or 4 small beef bones. Bones for God's sake.

I think it's time to change supermarkets


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Oct 2021)

Right - blood test sample has been taken - for some reason I was suddenly very nervous when I went into the room
no idea why!!
not like me at all - I don;t like needles but I'm not really scared or anything - but I was today

any went home after and got my wife breakfast in bed

then went for a haircut - wish I hadn't because there was an older woman (60s at least) in the other chair (it was a barbers ??) and she was saying how her dog had had Covid
Then - half way through my hair cut - she started saying how she was wondering whether to get her jabs - she didn't go for them in the normal run of things because she was due to return to work 4 days later and didn;t want to get any side effects

so - her dog had had Covid - but she hasn't had the jabs and was sitting a few feet away from me 

inconsiderate moron!

she was also going on about how the fuel crisis was caused by the companies wanting to get rid of all the backlogs of fuel because 'they have a new product they want to sell'
a little information - ignored the details - believe whatever theory give the greatest potential to gossip and moan


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. The purple seems to be available a bit cheaper but I preferred the blue. It’s due to arrive between 2 and 4 this afternoon. Really must stop buying stuff. I have enough cycling, running and walking gear to see me out!


Buy now!  Ive been spending a fair bit on ebay...lights,jacket,spare tubes,spanners,maintenance book etc...all adds up. Just sent of for a Sam Browne belt, general opinion here seems to be theyre still good for identifying a cyclist and i thought for a tenner it could save me from joining the road kill on the side of the A9 
Im finding my brakes are pretty good compared to yester years rim brakes...all the farms along my regular route seem to have cats which like to go for walkies, plenty of deer about too.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2021)

No problems getting petrol in Newtown. Then again there are 4 petrol stations. However Morrisons petrol station was all but empty. 1 driver on the forecourt getting petrol.. This petrol shortage is awful.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Do you ever get a shave there ?
> I don't need one but have often been temped to try it.


As I have a beard the answer is no. I have though been shaved in a Turkish barber's both here and in Turkey. Obviously it's pot luck but the ones in Turkey were the better. It's a great experience - hot towels, lather, shave, wash, more hot towels followed by a shoulder and head massage. When we were on holiday in Turkey I went every third day.

This afternoon i have invested in some tyre sealant so the Cervelo is back on the road. The Kinesis is at the LBS awaiting the hub being stripped out. LBS says he's known them where out but never had one fail before - "It would have to be you wouldn't it." We laughed. This is the relationship I have with my LBS. We then shot the breeze about the Fred, gravel riding , the Lakes etc. That's a real LBS.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2021)

I'd like you all to stop discussing Mo's beautiful jacket. I already want one but have no need for one!!!!! PLEASE STOP!!!!!

@Mo1959 will you be modelling it for us later?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2021)

One of my pals has taken her elderly dog for a tour of France and Spain while he still has enough health and fitness to run about. He used to be superfit, running alongside us on hilly 50 km mountain bike rides. He is slowing down now though, partly because various dog-minders have been overfeeding him treats; he is not the slim dog that I remember! Still, they seem to be having fun. His lordship gets towed up the mountains in a child trailer and then gets to run around at the destination. My pal said that she was toiling up a tough climb in the Sierra Nevada with mutt in the trailer a few days ago, when some handsome young Spanish cyclists cycled up alongside her and were shouting words of encouragement!












I'm not jealous...


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> As I have a beard the answer is no. I have though been shaved in a Turkish barber's both here and in Turkey. Obviously it's pot luck but the ones in Turkey were the better. It's a great experience - hot towels, lather, shave, wash, more hot towels followed by a shoulder and head massage. When we were on holiday in Turkey I went every third day.
> 
> This afternoon i have invested in some tyre sealant so the Cervelo is back on the road. The Kinesis is at the LBS awaiting the hub being stripped out. LBS says he's known them where out but never had one fail before - "It would have to be you wouldn't it." We laughed. This is the relationship I have with my LBS. We then shot the breeze about the Fred, gravel riding , the Lakes etc. That's a real LBS.


On the subject of Barbers, there seem to be a lot more that have opened since lockdown was eased. Wandering around the locality at the weekend I noticed that one of the Opticians shop has closed and is reopening as a Dog grooming parlour. There are three new mens barbers, one is Turkish with a few tables and chairs outside where you can enjoy a complementary coffee whilst waiting for your haircut / shave. There’s a second “ upmarket “ establishment which looks very plush, and a third more basic shop. A total of five mens barbershops, four ladies hairdressers and one dog grooming establishment all in the space of a few hundred yards.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Oct 2021)

Back from a surprisingly warm and sunny walk along the Spey at Grantown. Treated ourselves to cakes on offer in a doorfront via a virtual honesty box, ie you take whatever you want and they rely on you to pay them via their sort code and account number. 
Noticed as we drove home that the petrol station that seemed to be normal earlier in the day was now cordoned off with ‘no fuel’ signs, they must have run out during the morning. So its not just SE England then.


----------



## 12boy (4 Oct 2021)

My bro and sis in law will be here in a few days and stay for a couple although not with us. Company would be too much for Mrs 12, so they will stay at a motel. These guys live in Oaxaca, Mexico but also have an apt. In Albuquerque. They are spending tge summer and fall storing the huge amount of Oriental art objects her parents collected in living abroad, and then dumping the apt. Their rent in Oaxaca is about $1200 a year and the US apt. is about $1400 a month. They will be back next year to sell the art stuff. They are very close to us and it will be great to see them. Roger is 78, and as you know, my wife is not well, so this may be the last time Roger and Mrs 12 will see each other in person. It is sad when life takes you to the point where the people you love are passing away.
Today I will put a largish bag on the front of the Brompton and go pick up 12+ cans of elderly pooch dog food. Then we will freeze the gallon or so of tomato sauce I made from our tomatoes a few days ago. I will probably dig up a bunch of carrots for Roger and Cheryl to drop off with our kids in the Denver area as they wend their way back to Albuquerque. Like Wyoming, New Mexico is simply effing gorgeous in the fall. Be nice to go down there.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Oct 2021)

no not just any but heavy


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2021)

We dodged the showers and were down the club tonight, another good night out, we didn't win at bingo, we haven't won anything for several weeks, but we did get a consolation prize, we won a food parcel on the raffle.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> We dodged the showers and were down the club tonight, another good night out, we didn't win at bingo, we haven't won anything for several weeks, but we did get a consolation prize, we won a food parcel on the raffle.


No family members calling the numbers?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Oct 2021)

Went to teh DIY shop today and decided to come home the long way - the 14 miles long way

At one point I was on a cycle path and I passed a very happy looking cyclist coming towards me

unusually he had a cigarette in his mouth - not seem a cyclist with a fag for ages

I did wonder what herb he might have inside it - but he certainly looked happy!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2021)

OMG. Silent witness was so good can't wait for the last episode.

And face book is Def not working now


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG. Silent witness was so good can't wait for the last episode.
> 
> And face book is Def not working now


Was a bit different tonight. Hope Jack’s dad is ok. It didn’t look good. I don’t like the student guy that Nicky has got involved with. He’s usually a wrong un in anything I’ve seen him in. Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Was a bit different tonight. Hope Jack’s dad is ok. It didn’t look good. I don’t like the student guy that Nicky has got involved with. He’s usually a wrong un in anything I’ve seen him in. Lol.


He is def a bit iffy


----------



## 12boy (4 Oct 2021)

I took these the other day but it takes a while for pics to migrate from phone to tablet. One is a field with some prairie dogs and the others are some views of the Platte river bosque from around the fish hatchery west of town. this area is where the Virginian book by Owen Wister were set, called the Goose Egg Ranch. Gotta look close for the prairie dogs.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG. Silent witness was so good can't wait for the last episode.
> 
> And face book is Def not working now


There's odd things going on!


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And face book is Def not working now



It hasn't been working properly for a few weeks so I'm not suprised its gone down, I've just tried both Facebook and watsap and both are still down.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Oct 2021)

It's a good job I have you lot to rely on


it might have been weeks before I realised FaceBook was down

thanks all!


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> It hasn't been working properly for a few weeks so I'm not suprised its gone down, I've just tried both Facebook and watsap and both are still down.


Didn't they update their "terms & conditions" just recently?


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Didn't they update their "terms & conditions" just recently?



I don't remember them doing that.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't remember them doing that.


Only threw days ago, thought it was more.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

*A quick, early morning thought.*
Is the present grossly overrated?
No sooner has it come, it's gone.

And I offer proof that the present doesn't actually exist. The most important part of "the present" is what you'll remember in the future. You'll look back on your memories of "the present", and enjoy the good ones. Without the future you will have nothing to look back at, making whatever you do in "the present" irrelevant.

Therefore, "the present" can only exist as future memories of the past. This means "the present" cannot exist.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2021)

And those of us with bad memories are therefore... 






Er, I forget, but I'm sure it can't be good, whatever it is!


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2021)

Morning. Cold, dark and misty up here. Couldn’t sleep last night and nearly just got up just after 4 but made myself stay in bed. Think I eventually dozed off around 5 for an hour.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2021)

Good morning. Weather? It's pitch black outside, I'll let you know later. It's Tuesday so today so it's STP day. I'll head out to pick up the granddaughter in an hour. Meanwhile need to strip the bed and get a white wash going. When STP is here I still try to fit in all the weekly housework around her ........... frankly it can be exhausting.

Took my bike to the LBS yesterday around 12.00. Received a text from the owner at 17.50 saying it's ready, hub stripped out, assessed and new body and upgraded springs fitted.

You really cannot expect better service. 👍 I'll pick her up later.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2021)

I just read in the Guardian " causing Mark Zuckerberg’s personal wealth to drop $6bn."

In other news I didn't get the WhatsApp message from a friend telling me he has transferred the £42.75 he owed me to my bank account.

Life can be tough........


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2021)

Morning all.


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> *A quick, early morning thought.*
> Is the present grossly overrated?
> No sooner has it come, it's gone.
> 
> ...



Heavy man!!


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Had heavy rain overnight but it's supposed to be clearing today.
Got my onion sets planted yesterday. Trying a different strain this time - Electric Red.
MrsD's new laptop should be delivered today. I got fed up with her moaning about the old one over the past 18 months. I kept telling her to get a new one, but she did nothing about it. I finally snapped last week and dragged her down to Curry's to sort one out. 
So, if there's any problems with the new one........it'll be MY fault.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2021)

Morning all.
A night for strange dreams.
1.I was woken by MrsD at some godless hour......asking me to remove the shipping container that someone had left in our bedroom.
2. I then fell asleep and was in Spain playing golf with 2 people. The course was in 2 parts.....one part was over the river and we had to catch a plane to get there. When we got to the 'airport' it turned out to be 2 small boats. I know we got there as I recall complaining it was now too late to get back for tea.
 How weird.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2021)

Morning. Dark, damp and yucky here. supposed to be warming up around Thursday. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, cold and overcast here, dampness forecast. 
Anyone else noticing the withering of rowan berries ? Back in August it looked like there was going to be a bumper crop but since then most of the ones at home have shrivelled and it’s much the same here. I assume it’s because of the warm and dry September. I hear that the autumn colours are reduced this year for the same reason.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, cold and overcast here, dampness forecast.
> Anyone else noticing the withering of rowan berries ? Back in August it looked like there was going to be a bumper crop but since then most of the ones at home have shrivelled and it’s much the same here. I assume it’s because of the warm and dry September. I hear that the autumn colours are reduced this year for the same reason.


Just about every tree is still full of leaves here and just a few leaves have started to change colour.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2021)

Chilly walk done.

I'm having snap, crackle and pop today for a change.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Chilly walk done.
> 
> I'm having snap, crackle and pop today for a change.


You do live dangerously


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Oct 2021)

Today my normal leisurely start , unlike yesterday alarm at 06.50 , 08.30 appointment at the community eye clinic. Even more of a shock for Mrs JK , she is less of a morning person than me . I wouldn’t be able to drive after the eye drops .
Sometimes the NHS can act quickly, last Thursday I got round to making an appointment at the opticians , after ignoring email reminders for over a year. Online at 10.30 same day at 3 pm . The optician prescribed distance glasses ( that’s a first) and “I’m not happy about the back of your left eye ”, I’ll refer you. So 24 hours later on Friday, phone call can you come in Monday morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks, off to Brum at lunchtime. I ironed a shirt for the first time in yonks this morning ( under the supervision of Mrs Tenkaykev) I thought I was making a smasing job of it, complete with “ Choo Choo “ noises every time I pressed the “ shot of steam “ button, but was soon relieved of my duties 🙁


----------



## numbnuts (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2021)

When I looked out of the kitchen window this morning there were 12 or 13 rabbits chasing each other in the field. The bird feeder had about a dozen blue tits all crammed into it, plus a nuthatch and on the ground was a jay picking up the leftovers.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2021)

Oh, we're back!


----------



## Chief Broom (5 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  woke up at 9am a rarity for me, Re-Rowan berries, plenty of heavily laden trees here but they dont stay that way for long as the Fieldfares and Redwings eat them all.
A light northerly wind today which is good for me as i get a tail wind on the return of my ride.
Did a shopping expedition on my old bike yesterday....it felt really old and dated compared to my new one..felt like i was riding on a 'sit up and beg' from the 60's 
ps Whats an iron?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2021)

Been to Aldi and Currys.
Currys system is a joke. I want to buy a £900** fridge freezer for my daughter but their system would not allow me to complete the transaction.
Hence my visit where a pleasant young man said he would do it.
No luck !! He couldn't do it either.
He discovered that the reason was "no stock in the warehouse" 
So I have to go in again this weekend then wait 2 weeks for delivery
**you are not allowed to gift more than £3K a year TOTAL so its a way around it.
Bloody marvelous.....I earned the money and paid all my taxes but I can't give to my family.
I wonder if Cherie Blair would help me do it


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Been to Aldi and Currys.
> Currys system is a joke. I want to buy a £900** fridge freezer for my daughter but their system would not allow me to complete the transaction.
> Hence my visit where a pleasant young man said he would do it.
> No luck !! He couldn't do it either.
> ...



I think that would be a "yes"


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Oct 2021)

I'm just devastated

Last night I thought were getting better - petrol stations have fuel and no queues and
Most of all


Turns out the Mc Flurry supply at McDonald's has been restored!!!!





Now this morning I have found that Greggs have supply problems!!!!!


Good job I prefer the sausage rolls from the Pound Bakery - but it looks like civilisation is just crumbling around us!!!

Who knows what will be next???

If the chippie has to shut we are stuffed!


----------



## Paulus (5 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, we're back!


You couldn't get on either then?
Has faceache taken over Cyclechat?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> You couldn't get on either then?
> Has faceache taken over Cyclechat?


That's not funny


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> You couldn't get on either then?
> Has faceache taken over Cyclechat?


I don’t have a Facebook


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Had heavy rain overnight but it's supposed to be clearing today.
> Got my onion sets planted yesterday. Trying a different strain this time - Electric Red.
> ...


Ah yes, I know this one. Two years of complaining. I have identified several, been to PC World to check them, encouraged Mrs P to return with me.................Mrs P still has the old laptop.

Mrs P temporarily lost her phone recently. "Have you got a back up?" "No." Later the phone is found. "Would you like me to create an automatic backup?" I've offered four times now.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I'm just devastated
> 
> Last night I thought were getting better - petrol stations have fuel and no queues and
> Most of all
> ...




You can buy Greg's sausage rolls frozen in Iceland.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I don’t have a Facebook


Local facebook page of your area is very good, in your case Poole, 
I get all the updates from the doctors, traffic, lost and and found and so much information not to be missed


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ah yes, I know this one. Two years of complaining. I have identified several, been to PC World to check them, encouraged Mrs P to return with me.................Mrs P still has the old laptop.
> 
> Mrs P temporarily lost her phone recently. "Have you got a back up?" "No." Later the phone is found. "Would you like me to create an automatic backup?" I've offered four times now.



Don't be a spoilsport... wives have to have something to complain about  (I am just donning my protective headgear for the responses from certain quarters  )


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2021)

Oooh, my big pooter is updating itself to Windows 11.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Oooh, my big pooter is updating itself to Windows 11.



It was nice knowing you


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P temporarily lost her phone recently. "Have you got a back up?" "No." Later the phone is found. "Would you like me to create an automatic backup?" I've offered four times now.


And eventually, the floods of tears when all of her family photos are lost... 

I am amazed by how many people lose all of the photographs of their children, holidays etc because they only existed on a now dead or lost phone. 

I witnessed several very clever colleagues losing vital work data when their tech failed. One lost a whole year's worth of work! 

I don't get why they can't see the risk...


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2021)

Managed to get out for a bimble this morning, my Brinklow loop, 25 miles, a bitter cold morning with a strong cold wind blowing, I needed gloves and my woolly hat today for the first time since last winter, it also got a bit damp in places, I rode through three short sharp showers, the first one started as i rode away from Brinklow towards Coombe Abbey and I had two more before I got home. When i was riding out of Coventry i rode past the air ambulance which had landed on Sowe Common and was just about to take of. it was a tad cold and damp this morning but it was good to get out and stretch my legs.


----------



## Paulus (5 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I don’t have a Facebook


Nor do I.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> And eventually, the floods of tears when all of her family photos are lost...
> 
> I am amazed by how many people lose all of the photographs of their children, holidays etc because they only existed on a now dead or lost phone.
> 
> ...


Neither do I but it's amazing how many don't. Everything on my phone backs up every 24 hours and my laptop constantly when I use it.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> It was nice knowing you


Well it's all updated. Its a bit of an anti climax really, the difference isn't great.

I keep everything backup up, multiple coppies in multiple formats, with a second set of backups in all formays in the safe.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2021)

Has anyone noticed how this little feller 👅 looks like a bloke flopping the endnof his nadger past his zip?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2021)

Steak and kidney pie and chips for us


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You can buy Greg's sausage rolls frozen in Iceland.


That's a long way to go for a sausage roll


----------



## numbnuts (5 Oct 2021)

I've been for a spin, only 9 miles, but it blow the cobwebs away


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> That's a long way to go for a sausage roll




But it's worth it


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Steak and kidney pie and chips for us


Meat balls in bolognese sauce for us. Mushrooms, onions, chilli etc plus spaghetti.
I am going to throw some red wine in this one.


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Has anyone noticed how this little feller 👅 looks like a bloke flopping the endnof his nadger past his zip?



No, its your mucky mind, whats it supposed to be?


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Been to Aldi and Currys.
> Currys system is a joke. I want to buy a £900** fridge freezer for my daughter but their system would not allow me to complete the transaction.
> Hence my visit where a pleasant young man said he would do it.
> No luck !! He couldn't do it either.
> ...



I caused a certain amount of chaos and confusion when I brought my new tablet in Currys, their system for picking up an order is geared around the E-Mail they send you, I don't have an E-Mail client set up on my phone, so I went in to pick up my new tablet with a paper copy of the E-Mail they sent me, one of their sales people had to find the order on the phone they were carrying and do the pick up from there using details from the paper copy of my E-Mail. It was so much easier later in the day when I went into Argos to pick up an Item I'd ordered, I just gave them the order number and they gave me the mower I'd ordered.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I caused a certain amount of chaos and confusion when I brought my new tablet in Currys, their system for picking up an order is geared around the E-Mail they send you, I don't have an E-Mail client set up on my phone, so I went in to pick up my new tablet with a paper copy of the E-Mail they sent me, one of their sales people had to find the order on the phone they were carrying and do the pick up from there using details from the paper copy of my E-Mail. It was so much easier later in the day when I went into Argos to pick up an Item I'd ordered, I just gave them the order number and they gave me the mower I'd ordered.


I tried to buy a top of the range Dyson of them approx 12 months ago.
I got all way through then the web site declined it.
All stores were closed so I couldn't go in.
I ended up buying from Argos


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2021)

Anyway Dave r......MrsD is going to BINGO tomorrow afternoon !!
She has not played that for 60 years.
A friend goes every week and is picking her up at 12.15


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2021)

@Drago .....a message/question from MrsD.
How is Bruce ???
He has been very quiet lately.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> No, its your mucky mind, whats it supposed to be?


I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Drago .....a message/question from MrsD.
> How is Bruce ???
> He has been very quiet lately.


Hes verymwell. Give me a minute and ill post upmtodays pic in the thread.


----------



## 12boy (5 Oct 2021)

Mo, I have snap crackle and pop every morning as I force my smelly carcass to get up and get moving.
As far as dreams go, I had a nice one in which the Covid vaccine resulted in waking up with a 20 year old body the next day. By this I mean my body, although it worked for my wife as well. Kinda disappointed to find it not true.
A lovely ride in store this morning and maybe a little carrot harvest after. Livin the dream, I guess, but it is too bad it isn't the 20 year old dream.
Be safe and well.


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway Dave r......MrsD is going to BINGO tomorrow afternoon !!
> She has not played that for 60 years.
> A friend goes every week and is picking her up at 12.15



She should enjoy that, I hope the numbers are running for her and she has a good win.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, we're back!


Have we been away?


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just about every tree is still full of leaves here and just a few leaves have started to change colour.


Met Office gives exact date it expects UK weather to turn snowy this year - LancsLive


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Met Office gives exact date it expects UK weather to turn snowy this year - LancsLive


Normal stuff - 17 flakes fall in the mountain of northern Scotland and the UK papers start panicking about the snow causing mass deaths and the elderly dying due to cold and remaining undiscovered for months

When I wake up and find our road covered in snow I will know it is a cold winter


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Normal stuff - 17 flakes fall in the mountain of northern Scotland and the UK papers start panicking about the snow causing mass deaths and the elderly dying due to cold and remaining undiscovered for months
> 
> When I wake up and find our road covered in snow I will know it is a cold winter



That sounds about right.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Met Office gives exact date it expects UK weather to turn snowy this year - LancsLive


And they need a £100M computer to forecast that there might be snow up north towards the end of the year?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Met Office gives exact date it expects UK weather to turn snowy this year - LancsLive


Since when has " as October moves into November" been an exact date? 

Oh it's LancsLive.................................................


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Since when has " as October moves into November" been an exact date?
> 
> Oh it's *LancsLive*.................................................


Now you know why that link was used.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2021)

It is 
hissing down
Pisitivel possing down
Has been for 3 hours now.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Met Office gives exact date it expects UK weather to turn snowy this year - LancsLive



Several lines down in the Article, after all the panic and hype, it says:

“Likely areas to be affected are the Scottish mountains as well as higher ground in northern England and northern Wales.

“Low areas are unlikely to see any.

“It’s quite normal for this time of year.”

In short, nothing to report.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It is
> hissing down
> Pisitivel possing down
> Has been for 3 hours now.


Is it still


----------



## Paulus (5 Oct 2021)

I've had to give in under a tirade of pressure and fired up the central heating 
The rads have been bled and all is working.
MrsP is now happy.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is it still


Yep.....still is. Battering down non stop and a strong wind to go with it.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Has anyone noticed how this little feller 👅 looks like a bloke flopping the endnof his nadger past his zip?





dave r said:


> No, its your mucky mind, whats it supposed to be?





Drago said:


> I'm not entirely sure.


I always thought it was somebody sticking his/her tongue out!


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yep.....still is. Battering down non stop and a strong wind to go with it.


We've a rain and a bit of gusty weather. 
Never mind, snow for the end of the month.*


*Lancashire weather forecast!


----------



## pawl (5 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You can buy Greg's sausage rolls frozen in Iceland.




Thought everything was frozen in Iceland Oops you mean the shops 

When I lived in Loughborough the Iceland shop was a Bejam shop.Bought my first freezer from them god knows how long ago that was.When I get off my knees I’ll let you know that’s if I’ve had response


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yep.....still is. Battering down non stop and a strong wind to go with it.


I'm not far away but I'll just take your word for it

All the doors and windows are double glazed and closed tight - I'm not opening them for anything!!!


----------



## pawl (5 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Managed to get out for a bimble this morning, my Brinklow loop, 25 miles, a bitter cold morning with a strong cold wind blowing, I needed gloves and my woolly hat today for the first time since last winter, it also got a bit damp in places, I rode through three short sharp showers, the first one started as i rode away from Brinklow towards Coombe Abbey and I had two more before I got home. When i was riding out of Coventry i rode past the air ambulance which had landed on Sowe Common and was just about to take of. it was a tad cold and damp this morning but it was good to get out and stretch my legs.





Went through Brinklow on Sunday on the way to visit my step son and his wife who live in Long Lawford I Many years since I’ve cycled round the Brinklow area On summer rides I always stopped at the village shop for an ice cream It’s an omission I’ll have to correct


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Oct 2021)

Just been catching up through i-player on the latest episodes of BBC Scotland’s Roaming in the Wild, two pals on gentle paced adventures, very watchable 😍


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Went through Brinklow on Sunday on the way to visit my step son and his wife who live in Long Lawford I Many years since I’ve cycled round the Brinklow area On summer rides I always stopped at the village shop for an ice cream It’s an omission I’ll have to correct


If you ever do , there is a great cafe/coffee shop next to the village shop these days .😀😀


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> If you ever do , there is a great cafe/coffee shop next to the village shop these days .😀😀



The Pumkin Delli between the Post Office and the bride shop? Temporary Lights this morning at the junction with the Coventry road.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> The Pumkin Delli between the Post Office and the bride shop? Temporary Lights this morning at the junction with the Coventry road.


That’s the one


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Oct 2021)

Damn - I really should stop posting stuff in the evening after a few glasses


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Damn - I really should stop posting stuff in the evening after a few glasses


It's the content of the glasses, not the glasses that's the problem.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

Is Drago involved/responsible?
https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ea...-2021-Near-London-England-United-Kingdom.html


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is Drago involved/responsible?
> https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ea...-2021-Near-London-England-United-Kingdom.html


no-one mention underpants


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> no-one mention underpants


You just did!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You just did!


I'm just worried about people waking up in the morning - logging in and this is the first thing the see

What a start to the day!!


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I'm just worried about people waking up in the morning - logging in and this is the first thing the see
> 
> What a start to the day!!


It's one that'll stick in their minds though.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's one that'll stick in their minds though.


I don’t want Drago’s underpants stuck anywhere thanks! 

Still dark and a tad chilly up here. Currently 4 degrees and a breeze with it. Brrrr.


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2021)

I have risen!

Ironing day today


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2021)

Why do I lie in bed at silly o’clock not able to sleep but once I get up and dressed and sit down for a browse and coffee feel like going back to bed!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2021)

I was up at 0515......crazy but I was awake and can't just lie in bed.
1st job was to clear the carnage from yesterdays meatballs in sauce (with spaghetti).
How can one person make so much mess with one meal . (I need a pot washer).
All done now, just the frying pan splash cover to do.
As soon as its light I have blue and green bins to put out plus empty the general kitchen rubbish.
I may well go back to bed for an hour.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2021)

I got up at 0400hrs to point percy at the porcelain, and Brucen wantwd to get in bed with me, so I spent 2 hours with the puppy under the covers having a lovely cuddle. He loved it, fell asleep with his head on my pillow, big grin on his chops. Big softy me.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2021)

Coooeee. Please don't talk about Drago's underwear. . I will be traumatised for the whole day.

Damp and bleh at the moment. Hopefully it will brighten up later.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Weather's supposed to be picking up from today.
Off down to the caravan this morning, to restock it, replace the bedding and give it a good clean.
We're off next Monday for a couple of weeks - Malverns, Glastonbury and Exmoor.
Been a slow year for us; only done 75 nights away so far.


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeee. Please don't talk about Drago's underwear. . I will be *traumatised* for the whole day.


Never seen 'aroused' spelled like that before


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2021)

I've got the washing out, currently being blown horizontal, yoga later.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Why do I lie in bed at silly o’clock not able to sleep but once I get up and dressed and sit down for a browse and coffee feel like going back to bed!


That is the time to go back to bed for a sleep. I try to do it when this happens and it usually works.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2021)

Good morning. It's a glorious Lancashire autumn morning. Sunny and still.

There's a mountain of ironing for later. Yesterday I washed two favourite pairs of jeans, black and dark blue, along with a new beige jumper. This jumper shed a lot of fibres........😭

Sunday 🚴❌ failed
Monday🚴❌ failed
Wednesday 🚴🤞

Heading to Lytham St Anne's today. Where else do pensioners go? We don't though sit on a bench looking at the sea with our coffee.

Got a text from the surgery yesterday at 6.00pm. Flu jabs have arrived. Straight on to the booking system and I'm going at 19.27 tonight. 👌👌

Must get on it's porridge time


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2021)

Little walk/jog done, nice hot bath on return. It's chilly but absolutely gorgeous here. Blue sky and sun at the moment.

Rice Krispy time I suppose.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Never seen 'aroused' spelled like that before




More like comatose


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2021)

Busy busy busy .
Did all the dishes, pots and pans. All now dried and away.
Sorted all 3 bins out** and put them out for tomorrows collection.
Moved all the planters/pots into the side garden.
Restocked the bird feeders.

Now sat listening to Oasis cd (whats the story morning glory).


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Oct 2021)

Right
Today the battery is coming back from being recelled so I have to wait in for it 
at the moment the tracking system just says it is out for delivery - which is pretty useless without some idea of how big the lorry is and how many items are on it

hopefully it will grow some more information in a bit

after that I will test it and then take it out for a ride to check it out


----------



## Chief Broom (6 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  Going for another 20miler today, it may take a while but would like to to join the ranks of the muscly hero's here who nonchalantly do 50m before they've had their corn flakes  
I had a electric bike whoosh by me yesterday on the A9 and he was shifting...reckon it was derestricted as it was really fast. 
Its getting cold now and has me wondering what to wear and not be too hot or too cold...an old Hein Gerick motorcycle jacket will do for the time being as its quite light and waterproof. Going to need gloves soon as well, dont want to freeze my digits.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Right
> Today the battery is coming back from being recelled so I have to wait in for it
> at the moment the tracking system just says it is out for delivery - which is pretty useless without some idea of how big the lorry is and how many items are on it
> 
> ...




How much did that cost if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## pawl (6 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeee. Please don't talk about Drago's underwear. . I will be traumatised for the whole day.
> 
> Damp and bleh at the moment. Hopefully it will brighten up later.
> 
> Stay safe peeps




Your just jealous no one mentioned bloomers


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Your just jealous no one mentioned bloomers




I'll have you know that my bloomers are mighty fine


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2021)

We're talking Xmas songs already, Lol!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, chilly but starting to brighten here.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> How much did that cost if you don't mind me asking.


Hi mine is a 17 amp hour and cost £400, the last two lasted 5 years so not too bad.
To have it recelled they wanted £380 for 11 amp hour


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Hi mine is a 17 amp hour and cost £400, the last two lasted 5 years so not too bad.
> To have it recelled they wanted £380 for 11 amp hour




Not great then. That's what I thought. Thanks


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2021)

The sun is out and we have blue skies. And I can feel the warmth coming through the windows.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2021)

Cleaned the bathroom and put the vacuum cleaner around, may go for a ride later if it warms up, not looking good as it's only 11c here


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2021)

I have been a busy bee . House cleaned. Bins taken out ready for tomorrow and the bin men. Washing is in the machine. 

Pork and something for lunch today.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been a busy bee . House cleaned. Bins taken out ready for tomorrow and the bin men. Washing is in the machine.
> 
> Pork and something for lunch today.


I've just finished a jigsaw......does that count as being busy?


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2021)

Yoga done, another good workout, I'm thinking maybe out to lunch today, I always come back from yoga hungry, its nice and sunny this morning so a walk would be nice, even if its only round the local cafe.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2021)

Caravan all cleaned and ready to go.
Chatting to Jeff, the guy who owns the storage yard; he bought a fairly new VW Tiguan earlier this year. He's just sold it to We Buy any Car.com for £2000 more than he paid for it!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2021)

Well MrsD has gone off to bingo.
Doesn't sound much but its her 1st time out in over a year (apart from sitting in our car).
Part of the 'bingo' deal is a pie and a cake for a pound


----------



## gavroche (6 Oct 2021)

Hourah, the sun is out, the weather is dry and the wind has dropped so I am going out for ride this afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2021)

gavroche said:


> Hourah, the sun is out, the weather is dry and the wind has dropped so I am going out for ride this afternoon.


I thought about it but that's as far as I got.  I really can't be bothered with the cycling just now.

Suppose it'll be another walk soon as it would be criminal to waste a lovely day.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've just finished a jigsaw......does that count as being busy?




Hell yes.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2021)

Executive decisson. BBQ pork with rice.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2021)

It did warm up so I went for a ride to Sainsburys, needed milk, bananas, tomatoes and bath sponge. 
There were quite a few people buying Christmas stuff ...........


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It did warm up so I went for a ride to Sainsburys, needed milk, bananas, tomatoes and bath sponge.
> There were quite a few people buying Christmas stuff ...........




They will start to panic buy soon as they are expecting the shelves to be empty this Christmas.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They will start to panic buy soon as they are expecting the shelves to be empty this Christmas.


 
Well I can't see Amazon not having gift vouchers and there seems to be a good supple of baked beans so I'll be al right


----------



## GM (6 Oct 2021)

G'day folks!  ...I've been very busy the last week so not much interweb time has been had. Just finished lunch and now back to being busy, first job upstairs windows cleaning inside and out, cup of tea and then the downstairs to do. Should take me nicely up to Tipping Point, Pointless, and House of Games.

Enjoy the rest of your day folks!


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2021)

We ended up at Cassilax on Roland avenue, we discussed it and my Good Lady agreed, I then helped her into her wheelchair, pushed her round to the cafe and treated her to lunch, then we went on to Parkgate road Morrisons for some shopping and home.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It did warm up so I went for a ride to Sainsburys, needed milk, bananas, tomatoes and bath sponge.
> There were quite a few people buying Christmas stuff ...........


Now I can imagine you eating/drinking milk, bananas and tomatoes......but a bath sponge .


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2021)

Managed to get a walk in....less than 2 hard miles but very pleasant in the sunshine.
Sat outside now enjoying a whisky chaser.
Just waiting for Securicor with MrsDs bingo winnings.
Decisions Decisions........
Plan was to have some of the meat balls and spaghetti but I put a loaf on to bake.
The smell when I just came in....😊
Now..... which one will it be ??


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2021)

Let me pick you're brains people, what is this on my spuds? I presume a desease of some sort, spuds brought from the local market.


----------



## Chief Broom (6 Oct 2021)

Hi folks  enjoyed my ride today, chilly first thing but soon warmed up and had to take my coat off. Tackled my nemesis of a hill again today...last time i had to stop a couple of times to let cars past not today. 3/4s of the way up my heart rate was as high as its been for years so erring on the safe side and not wanting an alien like heart explosion bursting out my chest i stopped for a minute! I dont know if this heart 'high revving' had some benificial effect but when i came home felt really invigorated! Life in the old dog yet!


----------



## gavroche (6 Oct 2021)

I did a very enjoyable 25 miles earlier and it felt good to be on the bike. 
@Mo1959 , I suggest you get your bike out and just follow the wind. You will be pleasantly surprised how good it feels when you have not ridden for a bit. ( only 9 days in my case due to bad weather).


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Let me pick you're brains people, what is this on my spuds? I presume a desease of some sort, spuds brought from the local market.
> 
> View attachment 612373


Frome goggle


> These spots are called *internal black spot* and are essentially bruising that occurs from the potatoes lying against each other for an extended period of time. ... The potatoes are still safe to eat, just cut the spots away. If there is an extensive amount of Fusarium, this can give the potatoes an off flavor.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Frome goggle


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Frome goggle



Thank you.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Oct 2021)

Cannot recall which Poster often referred to "Grockles"? One of the "D's" if I recall?, @Dave7 or @Dirk ?

Anyway, thought this might amuse, a sign on the back panel of a Caravan pitched near us:


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Thank you.



I've found it 

https://askinglot.com/why-do-potatoes-have-black-spots-inside


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Cannot recall which Poster often referred to "Grockles"? One of the "D's" if I recall?, @Dave7 or @Dirk ?
> 
> Anyway, thought this might amuse, a sign on the back panel of a Caravan pitched near us:
> 
> View attachment 612376



It was @Dirk


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I've found it
> 
> https://askinglot.com/why-do-potatoes-have-black-spots-inside





> Black spots are usually bruises caused by rough handling


Picked by EU workers...........oops


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> How much did that cost if you don't mind me asking.


£325

but that is the same price as a new one from Halfords - or it would be but they haven't had any stock for ages
and having it re-done means that it now has better quality cells and more capacity - so overall a better deal.

I actually checked this afternoon and a lot of the companies I found on the WWW (ebay mostly) were charging £359 or more

Strangely - the ebike also had a problem with the motor. When using the highest assist (out of 3) and running at close to the cutoff speed, then the motor would emit a high pitched scream - which was embarrassing but I was used to it.
Didn't matter much because I seldom used it in max assist but it did worry me.
Now that the battery has been recelled that problem has gone - it now just wirrs away normally whatever the speed.
I am wondering if the original battery was faulty in some manner and was over powering the motor - and the new one is better quality and hence delivers the power in a more accurate manner??
Could also explain why the thing failed quite young (3 years) although it hasn;t been treated all that well as it gets stored for long periods

anyway - all sorted now


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've just finished a jigsaw......does that count as being busy?


Probably - but you did miss the opportunity to say how pleased you are that you finished it in 3 days and the box says 3-4 years

sorry


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Picked by EU workers...........oops


Out of date according to country file. Either picked Ukrainians or just not picked at all 😀


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Oct 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Out of date according to country file. Either picked Ukrainians or just not picked at all 😀



Or, imported.

Before I retired, one of my Clients was a Crisp Manufacturer, all of the Potatoes came from Spain.

See how I did that, managed to avoid the W*** word


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Yoga done, another good workout, I'm thinking maybe out to lunch today, I always come back from yoga hungry, its nice and sunny this morning so a walk would be nice, *even if its only round the local cafe.*


How big is your local cafe?


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Oct 2021)

Managed to fit in a morning ride , 42 miles on my Surly Steamroller. It was a beautiful sunny ( breezy) late autumn day . This afternoon was decorating, gloss painting the wood work Ceiling and walls tomorrow . It will be emulsional .
When I retired I signed up for the email version of the company magazine along with the pensioners edition. I have been reading it this evening. Ok I know I am a really sad person. I found out they employ an Access Improvement Solution Manager.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I found out they employ an Access Improvement Solution Manager.


I am married to one of them


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Managed to fit in a morning ride , 42 miles on my Surly Steamroller. It was a beautiful sunny ( breezy) late autumn day . This afternoon was decorating, gloss painting the wood work Ceiling and walls tomorrow . It will be emulsional .
> When I retired I signed up for the email version of the company magazine along with the pensioners edition. I have been reading it this evening. Ok I know I am a really sad person.* I found out they employ an Access Improvement Solution Manager.*


Have they come up with any solutions yet?


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2021)

I have risen! First!

This morning im heading into town, taking Bruce with me to see a friend.

This evening I'm in the studio with the band.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2021)

Morning. Another restless night before dozing off late again. It’s so dark this morning. 7 o clock and barely a glimmer of daylight yet. Doesn’t help that it’s overcast and drizzly.

I’m going to have an easy few days as I’ve been feeling really lethargic.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Oct 2021)

I'm up too


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2021)

Hello. Through the half light it looks as though we may be in for a decent day. Yesterday turned in to a really warm beautiful autumn day. A 60 mile ride completed along with a good catch up with a friend I haven't seen for ages. It's good how cycling pulls us together, I'm not sure I'd count many young people 35 years my junior as friends if I didn't ride. 👍

Today? I may survive this; tidy up, ironing, stretches, pop in to town, medical appointment, host U3A event, at 5.00pm collect STP from a wedding (so Mum and Dad can party), feed, bath, play with, put to bed - it's 28 years since I last did that!! 

At some point I need to fit in a snooze.................oh my chain needs lubing before tomorrow. 😄


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks, today is E day, extraction day, I've finished the antibiotics the dentist gave me and its time for the offending tooth to come out, I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2021)

Morning. I couldn't sleep last night. I was too hot.

Misty and dull at the moment but it's supposed to warm up later. Wobt stay like that for long I daresay though.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## ColinJ (7 Oct 2021)

I have just been woken up by my sister's cat headbutting the cat flap in the door to the guest bedroom in which I am reposing. He won't give up once he has started! I have let him through into the main part of the house.

The plan today is take the family dog out for a long walk with my nephew.

I am hoping to do a 100 km ride tomorrow.

I need to have a think about protecting my bike here while it is stored over the winter. It is in a secure locked lean-to which has a roof but it is open to the damp from outside. The new saddle that I put on the bike in the summer is looking like it will start to go mouldy if left much longer. I could also see metal parts corroding if left unprotected. Do bike bags work when protecting bikes from the elements? The bike could be left 3-4 months at a time.

Oh, and my head is safe. If you recall, last time in Devon I got concussion from hitting my head on low door frames? My sister has treated me to a 'bump cap' to wear in the house [one of *THESE*]. I bumped it 5 or 6 times in that many hours yesterday. No head damage this time! It is a bit sweat-inducting though. I will drill more ventilation holes in the plastic shell.

Good luck at the dentist @dave r!


----------



## Paulus (7 Oct 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's an overcast start to the day here. 
I had a horrible nights sleep, kept waking up during the night, sometimes cold, sometimes sweating. 
We went to some friends yesterday, and they don't eat until 7-8 in the evening so I think it was indigestion as we normally eat between 5-6 pm. Still, all ok now.
All the usual stuff to do today, (a long dog walk is needed to burn off the calories from the late dinner), plus booking Eurostar tickets for a planned trip to Amsterdam next April. Who knows what might happen in between though. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Oct 2021)

Morning all. Think it going to be a another day at the sailing club, beening busy doing not a lot. So mending a launching trolley tyre, mowing and a bit of tree cutting/ weed killing is my plan for the day.
Plus a stop a coffee shop somewhere 😀


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. I couldn't sleep last night. I was too hot.
> 
> Misty and dull at the moment but it's supposed to warm up later. Wobt stay like that for long I daresay though.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


According to bbc forecast it will drop to 12° next week


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> This morning im heading into town, taking Bruce with me to see a friend.


didn't take Bruce long to make a friend


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> According to bbc forecast it will drop to 12° next week




I knew I could rely on you to burst my bubble


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2021)

I think I am up .
Heavy sleep and didn't wake till gone 0730.
Had a nice coffee.
Off to the Docs shortly to have my lughole syringed. Don't know if they still use the old 'warm water' method or the new one which I hear is like a cork screw.......I think I prefer the old one.


----------



## Chief Broom (7 Oct 2021)

Morning Folks  Im feeling very positive about my cycling progress! no aches or pains after yesterdays ride and seem to be getting more leg strength every week.
Hacking down with rain this morning though and so going to call it a rest day 
Good luck to Dave r with the dentist at least extractions are quick compared to a filling 
Have a rabbit invasion where i live..theyre everywhere, when i take the bike out there can be 5 or so on the lawn and they hardly bother to hop away. I keep a brush by my cabin to clean my tyres of rabbit turd before i take the bike inside! 
pic taken from my window


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Gardening day today. Lawns definitely need a tidy up.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm up too.....NO GOOD


----------



## GM (7 Oct 2021)

Morning all...Highlight of the day is a flu jab at 10am. Then a pootle up town to meet the buyer of a camera I'm selling.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning Folks  Im feeling very positive about my cycling progress! no aches or pains after yesterdays ride and seem to be getting more leg strength every week.
> Hacking down with rain this morning though and so going to call it a rest day
> Good luck to Dave r with the dentist at least extractions are quick compared to a filling
> Have a rabbit invasion where i live..theyre everywhere, when i take the bike out there can be 5 or so on the lawn and they hardly bother to hop away. I keep a brush by my cabin to clean my tyres of rabbit turd before i take the bike inside!
> ...




The rabbit population suffered from Mixamatosis for years here. A glut of them and they would all die a horrible death and disappear for 5 or 6 years. Last year and this is the first time they havnt all died. Loads of them all chasing each other in the field now


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> We went to some friends yesterday, and they don't eat until 7-8 in the evening so I think it was indigestion as we normally eat between 5-6 pm. Still, all ok now.


I used to have a friend like that. We would be out for the day and get home between 4 and 5 and I was starting to get hungry but she always had a couple of drinks and didn't eat till between 7 and 8 either. I was about fainting with hunger. Lol.

Pleasant enough wander done although the rain came on half way round. A day of showers for us I think, but much milder than yesterday.


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2021)

Apparently there's been an attempted dognapping in the area. Unfortunately for the sheetbags the guy is a martial arts trainer and saw them off. Anyone comes near my Bruce I'll go all Jack Reacher at them.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The rabbit population suffered from Mixamatosis for years here. A glut of them and they would all die a horrible death and disappear for 5 or 6 years. Last year and this is the first time they havnt all died. Loads of them all chasing each other in the field now


Horrible disease. I used to hate seeing them trying to move around with horribly swollen heads and eyes  I always remember the last horse I owned looking down at one in the field and you could tell he knew there was something wrong with it. I'm sure you could see the compassion in his eyes. He was the largest of the horses I ever owned at 15.3 but he was such a gentle lump. I remember the evening we went to look at him. Mum was still alive and came with me. When she went to look at him in the stable, he nuzzled into her face so gently that she was instantly smitten with him. 

A hobby that I enjoyed at the time, but don't miss now. The hard work and expense involved.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, grey and damp here. Much warmer than the last few mornings though.


----------



## gavroche (7 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have just been woken up by my sister's cat headbutting the cat flap in the door to the guest bedroom in which I am reposing. He won't give up once he has started! I have let him through into the main part of the house.
> 
> The plan today is take the family dog out for a long walk with my nephew.
> 
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Horrible disease. I used to hate seeing them trying to move around with horribly swollen heads and eyes  I always remember the last horse I owned looking down at one in the field and you could tell he knew there was something wrong with it. I'm sure you could see the compassion in his eyes. He was the largest of the horses I ever owned at 15.3 but he was such a gentle lump. I remember the evening we went to look at him. Mum was still alive and came with me. When she went to look at him in the stable, he nuzzled into her face so gently that she was instantly smitten with him.
> 
> A hobby that I enjoyed at the time, but don't miss now. The hard work and expense involved.




Yes. It's a horrible disease. Eyes closed and gungey. Disoriented. Going round in circles or just crouched down in the middle of the field. Dreadful. I hope it's finally gone from here now. The rabbits we have seem to have beaten it and might be immune now. I hope so anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Oct 2021)

WEIRD!!! 

I just had a dream with a dramatic ending. I had been warned that something bad was going to happen and then there was a countdown to the threat being carried out. 5,4,3,2,1... At which point my phone alarm woke me up! 


gavroche said:


> Can't you keep it in the house over the winter?


When I suggested leaving a bike here I got the distinct impression that that was NOT going to happen! 

Even if I did manage to get the bike indoors, I want to bring a mountain bike down too and having 2 bikes in the house would not be popular.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Horrible disease. I used to hate seeing them trying to move around with horribly swollen heads and eyes  I always remember the last horse I owned looking down at one in the field and you could tell he knew there was something wrong with it. I'm sure you could see the compassion in his eyes. He was the largest of the horses I ever owned at 15.3 but he was such a gentle lump. I remember the evening we went to look at him. Mum was still alive and came with me. When she went to look at him in the stable, he nuzzled into her face so gently that she was instantly smitten with him.
> 
> A hobby that I enjoyed at the time, but don't miss now. The hard work and expense involved.


I only ever sat on one 'real horse'. I felt like I was 30' in the air.....especially when he lowered his head and all I could see was the ground.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Oct 2021)

I’m sitting in the railway station ( Birmingham New Street), got a ticket for my destination ( Poole , via Southampton Airport Parkway ) oo oo ooh…


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2021)

Wandered round in the rain for some bits of shopping. Given that I am never likely to learn to cook, I at least look for reasonably healthy ready meals and spied this new range in the Co-op so bought a couple to try.


----------



## Sterlo (7 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m sitting in the railway station ( Birmingham New Street), got a ticket for my destination ( Poole , via Southampton Airport Parkway ) oo oo ooh…


Are you touring one night stands and have you got your guitar with you?


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2021)

I'm back, its out, I'm just waiting for my mouth to start working again.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wandered round in the rain for some bits of shopping. Given that I am never likely to learn to cook, I at least look for reasonably healthy ready meals and spied this new range in the Co-op so bought a couple to try.
> 
> 
> View attachment 612442


Let me know what its like.
Short story.
We went to the Algarve a few years ago and one thing I wanted to try was piri piri chicken.
A place that was recommended was, sadly, closed. We ended up in a very nice restaurant where I orderd it.
I was so disappointed when they brought me some chicken with a sachet of sauce to pour on.


----------



## Chief Broom (7 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I only ever sat on one 'real horse'. I felt like I was 30' in the air.....especially when he lowered his head and all I could see was the ground.


Perhaps one of these would suit, theyre only about 3ft 6 
My next door neighbour who is a crofter has loads of horses and 7 collies!


----------



## Sterlo (7 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Perhaps one of these would suit, theyre only about 3ft 6
> My next door neighbour who is a crofter has loads of horses and 7 collies!
> View attachment 612444


...and if it's still too high, you could always sit on a rabbit


----------



## ColinJ (7 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The plan today is take the family dog out for a long walk with my nephew.


If he ever gets up... He makes me look like an early riser! 

Ha - that got him up - he surfaced just as I finished typing.



ColinJ said:


> When I suggested leaving a bike here I got the distinct impression that that was NOT going to happen!


I checked... NO WAY MAN! 



Drago said:


> Apparently there's been an attempted dognapping in the area. Unfortunately for the sheetbags the guy is a martial arts trainer and saw them off. Anyone comes near my Bruce I'll go all Jack Reacher at them.


Sheetbags at work here yesterday... My sister thought she saw a shadow on a rear window. She looked out of the front of the property and saw a white van driving off. Various bits and pieces have gone from the back garden, including a pile of copper piping that she was going to take to the scrap yard. So much for little Devon villages being crime-free!

STOP PRESS!

My sister has put a security camera in now. My nephew just checked the footage and... a white van was parked outside here again at 09:00 today! This is a quiet lane to only about 50 properties and there is absolutely no reason for someone to stop here unless delivering a parcel, and there have been no deliveries. Hah - we can see that he drove up the lane one way, turned round and came back. Stopped. Looked up at the camera, then drove off again. We have a clear photo of his number plate.

And now I have just seen a white van shooting by... I didn't spot its plate.

It could be that this is just a delivery driver who is lost, but most drivers use SatNav these days.

Anyway, the word is being spread around the village now. If the scrotes keep on doing this then they are going to get caught...


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have they come up with any solutions yet?


I don’t know and don’t care , as long as my pension appears in my bank account every 4 weeks.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2021)

Had my flu jab this morning.
Never had one before but after the nurse had,syringed my ear she just asked if I wanted it.... I thought "might as well while I am here"
I got a sticky badge to say I have been brave .


----------



## pawl (7 Oct 2021)

One for are retired gardening enthusiasts Converted an old Belfast sink into a planter

One part sharp sand
One part Potting compost


One part cement 
PVA Glue to coat surfaces. 

Took me about two hours


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Had my flu jab this morning.
> Never had one before but after the nurse had,syringed my ear she just asked if I wanted it.... I thought "might as well while I am here"
> I got a sticky badge to say I have been brave .


Lol. Never had one, but I’ve never had the flu either so won’t be bothering.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Never had one, but I’ve never had the flu either so won’t be bothering.




Same here. Never had a flu jab and don't want one


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here. Never had a flu jab and don't want one


Yep..... been the same for me until I was offered it.
MrsD says she will definitely NOT have it.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yep..... been the same for me until I was offered it.
> MrsD says she will definitely NOT have it.


My dad always refused to have it as well. He had it once and felt so bad that he never had another one.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Had my flu jab this morning.
> Never had one before but after the nurse had,syringed my ear she just asked if I wanted it.... I thought "might as well while I am here"
> I got a sticky badge to say I have been brave .


They gave you the flu jab in your ear!
You're certain it was the flu jab they gave you?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2021)

Just had a call allegedly from Amazon saying that my Amazon prime has been auto renewed and do I want to continue or have a refund. No doubt they would need me to give them the details of my bank account to do that. I don't think so. Jog on


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My dad always refused to have it as well. He had it once and felt so bad that he never had another one.


Had mine at 10.30 .....so far so good.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Oct 2021)

I've had a lot of flu jabs....so far so good, I'm having one on the 16th


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2021)

I've never had the flu jab.


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2021)

I'm having a wonderful afternoon , defrosting our upright fridge freezer in the kitchen, I was having trouble closing the door so thought it was about time it was done.


----------



## Sterlo (7 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm having a wonderful afternoon , defrosting our upright fridge freezer in the kitchen, I was having trouble closing the door so thought it was about time it was done.


It's the same at home, everyone thinks the magic fairy comes during the night and TAA DAA it's all clear again.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm having a wonderful afternoon , defrosting our upright fridge freezer in the kitchen, I was having trouble closing the door so thought it was about time it was done.


I can defrost my under worktop small freezer in 20 minutes.
Two large bowls filled with boiling water, put on the top shelves close door.
Put a large towel next to the closed door, wait 15 minutes, open door carefully dry floor - sorted.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've had a lot of flu jabs....so far so good, I'm having one on the 16th


Jeez....no bin, no tv AND now no flu. You are not a lucky man


----------



## 12boy (7 Oct 2021)

I have all the shots.. flu, Covid, shingles, pneumonia, TDAP. I rarely get ill but my fear is that any repiratory illness would probably kill Mrs 12. The only one that bothered me was the second shingles which made we wonder if I had Covid for a day or so.
Mo, l felt puny for a while with low energy, putting on the blub and feeing cold all the time. Apparently my thyroid was not doing its duty and a pill a day has resolved that. Just sayin
By Tueday night it will get down to -7c so tomatoes, peppers, zuccchini and cukes will have to be dealt with as well as a buch of geraniums and herbs which have been summering outside. Be good to be done with all that and get stuff cleaned up and ready for the winter. I reckon after this little cold snap it will be Indian summer on and off again for a while.
Be well and safe and remember it always seems darkest just before my BIL likes to say.


----------



## GM (7 Oct 2021)

This morning was my 20th flu jab. I've had the flu twice. First in 1973 I was in bed 🛌 for 2 weeks, I remember watching Princess Ann's wedding on a portable telly. Second time was on the eve of the Millennium I came down with it thought I was going to die, I remember watching all the celebrations in bed on a 2" pocket TV and thats where I stayed for 3 weeks losing over £3K in earnings. I thought I'm not going through that again with a young family to support so I've looked forward to having the flu jab 💉 ever since.


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Never had one, but I’ve never had the flu either so won’t be bothering.



Lucky for you .
I’ve only even had the flu once . I was 20 and very fit , I had to have two weeks off work and didn’t get out of bed other than go to the toilet for ten days. I’ve never felt so ill, never let anyone tell you it’s JUST a bad cold.
I never ever want it again especially now I am nearly 60. .So I’ve had the flu jab for the last twenty years never had a bad reaction, not even a sore arm ( used to have it for free at work and go straight back my job )


----------



## ColinJ (7 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Never had one, but I’ve never had the flu either so won’t be bothering.


Flu? No, I never caught it either. Not a problem.

Until one year I _DID _catch it. Then, Houston, we have a _BIG _problem! 



welsh dragon said:


> My dad always refused to have it as well. He had it once and felt so bad that he never had another one.


Projectile vomiting, explosive diarrhoea, inability to crawl to the bathroom before bouts of those two redecorated the house, feverish delirium alternating with prolonged bouts of violent shivering, a head that felt like somebody was trying to cut it in half with a rusty machete, and a body that felt like it was being set upon by drug-crazed muggers armed with baseball bats; That's what flu felt like. 

It must have been a powerful reaction to the vaccine to feel like _THAT_! A reaction to a vaccine is what the body does to respond to a very weak version of a virus. If the reaction is that strong to a weak agent, then I wouldn't fancy the reaction to the real thing!


----------



## numbnuts (7 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Jeez....no bin, no tv AND now no flu. You are not a lucky man


😢


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Flu? No, I never caught it either. Not a problem.
> 
> Until one year I _DID _catch it. Then, Houston, we have a _BIG _problem!
> 
> ...


I've had flu twice when I was a kid. Didn't know anything for 2 weeks each time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Oct 2021)

After a short dash due to a last minute platform change we eventually arrived home. My Internet connection problems were due to be fixed by last night but I knew it hadn't been sorted out as the Ansafone wasn't picking up when I phoned home using my Mobile. I sent a quick email to tech support and had a response within 20 minutes saying they would chase it up. About half an hour later I had a call from the Openreach engineer asking me to confirm that my Router was switched on, which I did, and explained that I was travelling back from Birmingham by train and would be home by 3:00pm. Two engineers were working in the Cabinet when we got home, one came inside to check the master socket and perform diagnostics from my end. Half an hour later and all was sorted. I've been with several Broadband suppliers over the years and I know I could get my Broadband a bit cheaper if I shopped around, but the customer service I get from Zen is exemplary. ( I've heard from several sources that Zen and Openreach have a very good working relationship as there's a lot of mutual respect between the " techies ")


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My dad always refused to have it as well. He had it once and felt so bad that he never had another one.


I bet he didn't feel as bad as when MrsD and myself both got the Flu a few years ago.
Seriously, you really don't want to get a dose of proper Flu.
The jab not only protects you, it provides protection to society as a whole by breaking the chain of transmission.
I take it that you've had the Covid jab?
MrsD and myself are having our Flu jabs this Saturday morning.


----------



## Biker man (7 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> Royal Mail decided in it's wisdom to allow thousands of senior staff all grades to retire at 56.You got your pension and a tax free lump sum.It was a no brainer.
> So i did loads of charity work first of all.Then my knee started playing up,so i was asked to rest it for four months.It correctedit'self.I stoppedv charity work for a couple of years.
> I started again at a lunch club,i gave that up as i was feeling tired all the time,sleeping was a problem due to the prostate,but i did not know this at the time.
> So now i am general dogsbody,cleaner,chef,housemaid,all round do it all bloke.Sometimes i get fed up.But money wise we have no worries,i am enjoying my two at Uni,we visit regular when they need something.
> Started cycling again gardening again after enforced layoff.Read a lot.just general life things,but have more time to do things.August 2006 it all began,i don't know how Royal Mail could let us all go up and down the country.It does not make sense,but i'm happy.


Did your knees come right after four months exactly how much rest did you have to do .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I found out they employ an Access Improvement Solution Manager.


I was watching Mastermind the other day and of the four ‘occupations’ stated I only understood one of them. One gave his occupation as a ‘Head of Global Communications’. I immediately wanted him to come last. He didn’t, unfortunately.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Oct 2021)

Observations on a trip to Brum:
Following our brief journey to Brum which saw us arrive into New Street Station just in time for the rush hour. In our walk through the City Centre and on the very busy bus to our Hotel almost nobody was wearing a face mask. Those of us who were wearing a mask tended to be older, though there were a few younger people ( mainly females ) who were wearing them. On the train journey there had been far more mask wearers with no obvious age / gender bias. I was sitting in the main concourse of the station killing a bit of time and thought I'd see if there was any obvious pattern to mask wearing among the streams of people of all ages who were passing. More elderly people were masked up, more females than males were masked, and among the younger people it seemed that spectacle wearers were more likely to wear a mask ( perhaps because they were familiar with wearing something on their faces? )* 
I wonder if this is a "big city thing" or more general 🤔

* As I originally wrote that sentence it read " having something sitting on their faces " but knowing you smutty lot I decided to rephrase it


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2021)

I went to our local Tesco this morning.
I reckon about 60% of people there weren't wearing masks.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2021)

I had REAL flu once in 1983. I was literally out of it and semiconscious for 3 weeks.
Apparently, at first, the Doctor thought it was Meningitis.
I was off work for 6 weeks.
Still never had a flu jab till today and that was only because of the sh*t thats happening and what Covid has done to me.
Don't know what to recommend.....each to his/her own choice I suppose


----------



## numbnuts (7 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> I went to our local Tesco this morning.
> I reckon about 60% of people there weren't wearing masks.


Same in Sainsburys, the girl on my checkout had it on her chin 
My parcel from yodel has just come, I think I'm the last on his round


----------



## numbnuts (7 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I had REAL flu once in 1983.


Yeah but having "Man Flu" is another matter


----------



## ColinJ (7 Oct 2021)

More than 50% of people were not wearing masks on my train down to Exeter yesterday, and that train was surprisingly busy - around 95% of seats were taken.

I also noticed that virtually nobody in Exeter city centre was wearing one.

On the subjects of Exeter _and_ climate change... Exactly why are the supermarkets there trying to combat global warming by turning themselves into giant fridges? Don't they know that it is doomed to failure?  (Most places that I shop at these day have doors or transparent plastic strips to keep the chilled air around the cold shelves. Exeter Aldi felt really cold as soon as I walked in. It felt like they had air conditioning on and turned up to the max. None of the cold shelves had anything to stop the cold air cascading down into the air in the store! )


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Observations on a trip to Brum:
> Following our brief journey to Brum which saw us arrive into New Street Station just in time for the rush hour. In our walk through the City Centre and on the very busy bus to our Hotel almost nobody was wearing a face mask. Those of us who were wearing a mask tended to be older, though there were a few younger people ( mainly females ) who were wearing them. On the train journey there had been far more mask wearers with no obvious age / gender bias. I was sitting in the main concourse of the station killing a bit of time and thought I'd see if there was any obvious pattern to mask wearing among the streams of people of all ages who were passing. More elderly people were masked up, more females than males were masked, and among the younger people it seemed that spectacle wearers were more likely to wear a mask ( perhaps because they were familiar with wearing something on their faces? )*
> I wonder if this is a "big city thing" or more general 🤔
> 
> * As I originally wrote that sentence it read " having something sitting on their faces " but knowing you smutty lot I decided to rephrase it


How many of those wearing one had both mouth and nose covered though?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Oct 2021)

Re dentists, in all our lives, neither Mrs F or I have ever been treated by, or even known, a female dentist. How strange is that ?


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Re dentists, in all our lives, neither Mrs F or I have ever been treated by, or even known, a female dentist. How strange is that ?


Very.
The best dentist I ever had was an Argentinian woman who worked at our local village dentist.
I went to have a tooth extracted about 10 years ago.
I literally never felt a thing and had to ask her to show me the extracted tooth, to convince me that she'd actually pulled it.
Unfortunately, she's moved on to another practice.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> How many of those wearing one had both mouth and nose covered though?


The majority


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Oct 2021)

Just been listening to Mitch Docker’s Life in the Peloton episode covering his last Roubaix, completely awesome insight into the riders’ experience of it.


----------



## postman (7 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Did your knees come right after four months exactly how much rest did you have to do .


The knees are perfect now,I guess if I put them back under stress again they would swell and lock up,too much twisting turning bending over a short time three to four hours brought the swelling back,but it took weeks to build up.Now normal everyday tasks do not harm the knee.It was the actions of setting up a playgroup room week in week out that brought the swelling back.Once I stopped and just did normal things around the house the swellings went. So not really resting as such ,just not extra work.If that makes sense.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2021)

You only need 2 tools in life. WD40 and duct tape. If it doesn't move and should, use WD40. If it moves and shouldn't use duct tape.


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2021)

From my facebook page tonight, lol!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2021)

Ready for a Devon metric century in about 8 hours time! 

It might be a good idea to get some sleep first though...


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ready for a Devon metric century in about 8 hours time!
> 
> It might be a good idea to get some sleep first though...


You'll have done your crosswords then.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll have done your crosswords then.


I do have a Times quick crossword puzzle book with me but am stuck on one puzzle. I might try and solve the last few clues of that one before before lights out.

No Metros here and I'm not making the journey to get one. Exeter or Tiverton would probably be the nearest places to get them,


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I do have a Times quick crossword puzzle book with me but am stuck on one puzzle. I might try and solve the last few clues of that one before before lights out.
> 
> No Metros here and I'm not making the journey to get one. Exeter or Tiverton would probably be the nearest places to get them,


Try any of the buses!


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2021)

Like stink lines from a cartoon turd, I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2021)

Morning. Another wet start here but still very mild.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

Good morning all.
I really tried to sleep in this morning** but no use......after lying awake for a while I got up at 0630. MrsD thinks I am mad.
Anyway, I am pleasantly surprised and pleased to say I have had no reaction to the flu jab.
**first day for a while that I have no running around to do or any shopping to do.......hence my failed attempt to sleep in.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I do have a Times quick crossword puzzle book with me but am stuck on one puzzle. I might try and solve the last few clues of that one before before lights out.


Serious question.
I am not a crossword type person.
Q. You say you are "stuck on one puzzle" and "will try and solve the last few clues".
I would have thought you either know the answer or you don't........or do those cryptic thingies work differently ?


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2021)

Good morning people, mouths a little sore this morning but otherwise I feel OK, I enjoyed my breakfast, cornflakes with dried mixed fruit and chopped nuts, I didn't eat much yesterday, carer here at a civilized time, she's got the weekend off so tomorrow and Sunday, who knows what time they'll be here.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2021)

Morning. Dull and overcast here. Nothing else to report.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks,
A decent nights sleep in our own bed after a couple of nights on a hotel bed ( Hypnos ) which was very comfortable but not our familiar bed.
Mrs Tenkaykev is off to a Walk Leaders meeting this morning, the first face to face meeting since Covid, previously they’ve been held on Zoom. That means I have to get the shopping, I got told off last time when I returned from “ big Tesco “ with a nice bottle of single malt that was on offer, but minus a couple of items that I should have got. 
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## Paulus (8 Oct 2021)

Good morning from a damp Barnet. 
Dog walking, a ride out on the bike and a meeting of the escape is todays agenda. 
Another busy day.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Yay......'tis Fish Friday! 
But we had fish last night......so....it's Pasty Friday instead.


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  Weather is ok with little wind. Think i'll take a ride down the A9 today, i have a mini rear light flasher which i might put on or maybe wear the Sam Browne or both. I do wonder that a driver who cant see a rider without any hi-viz aids should be on the road at all. 99% of cars seem to put their lights on with the slightest level of light dimness even when you can see another vehicle perfectly a mile in the distance....whats that about?
Re-cryptic crosswords, heres the shortest clue ive ever come across- GEG 9,3


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question.
> I am not a crossword type person.
> Q. You say you are "stuck on one puzzle" and "will try and solve the last few clues".
> I would have thought you either know the answer or you don't........or do those cryptic thingies work differently ?


Differently! 

Some need to be worked out. Anagrams, for example. You have to realise that is what the clue is about, and you then have to find the answer. 

Others are just a bit odd and take some finding. 

Here is one from the Metro a few days ago:

_Very good workers do - and very bad ones! (7, 6)_



Spoiler: Answer



Deserve notice



That was fairly easy. It took me about 15 seconds to solve. Some are baffling. I have seen some that I didn't even understand when I looked up the answer! I haven't got time to find one now (must get ready for my ride or I will be coming back down tiny lanes in the dark with pathetic lights on the bike!). I will post a fiendish one later. 

Have a nice day y'all, and catch you anon!


----------



## Sterlo (8 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Weather is ok with little wind. Think i'll take a ride down the A9 today, i have a mini rear light flasher which i might put on or maybe wear the Sam Browne or both. I do wonder that a driver who cant see a rider without any hi-viz aids should be on the road at all. 99% of cars seem to put their lights on with the slightest level of light dimness even when you can see another vehicle perfectly a mile in the distance....whats that about?
> Re-cryptic crosswords, heres the shortest clue ive ever come across- GEG 9,3


I think you have to blame auto headlights. Mine seem to come on at the drop of a hat, even when it's quite bright then seem to wait when it's darker.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay......'tis Fish Friday!
> But we had fish last night......so....it's Pasty Friday instead.


Is that not a hanging offence .
Public flogging at least.


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is that not a hanging offence .
> Public flogging at least.



We always have fish Saturday.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> We always have fish Saturday.


Well if you "always" have then that is fine but Mr Dirk has seriously digressed.


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Oct 2021)

I used to have fish when i caught one


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

BTW
Mr Google tells me the following re the origin of "fish Friday".
Now I understand @Dirk Being a god fearing, deeply religious christian will be really interested in this 

It simply meant *abstaining from eating the flesh of warm-blooded animals*—since the thinking goes, Jesus was a warm-blooded animal. Fish, though, which are cold blooded were considered okay to eat on fasting days. Hence, Fish on Fridays and “Fish Friday” (among many other religious holidays) was born.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> I used to have fish when i caught one
> View attachment 612548


Me to.
I have never fished for sport** but enjoyed fishing for what I could eat.
**not knocking it......thats just my principle.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Re-cryptic crosswords, heres the shortest clue ive ever come across- GEG 9,3


Scrambled egg 

Back from a slow wander. Incredibly warm for the time of year. Just the faintest of spits and spots. I think the afternoon might be brighter. 

The river was well up so either there was more rain overnight than I thought, or I believe there are gates further up where they sometimes release water that brings the level up for a while.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Scrambled egg
> 
> Back from a slow wander. Incredibly warm for the time of year. Just the faintest of spits and spots. I think the afternoon might be brighter.
> 
> The river was well up so either there was more rain overnight than I thought, or I believe there are gates further up where they sometimes release water that brings the level up for a while.


Now HOW do you get that answer from GEG ???


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Oct 2021)

Overcast and mild here, I haven’t a clue about crossword puzzles.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

Its supposed to reach 21° this afternoon .
Hopefully I can get a walk in early afternoon and maybe call into a pub en-route (all in the interest of science of course).


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

So @Mo1959 how did you arrive at that answer (assuming it was not a joke)


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You only need 2 tools in life. WD40 and duct tape. If it doesn't move and should, use WD40. If it moves and shouldn't use duct tape.


when I worked on the trains the crew were trained and expected to deal with mechanical and electrical failures, if they were unable to fix the problem a fitter would be called out . He ( always He back then) would arrive with a small tool bag , which I was informed contained an oil can a hammer and a packet of condoms . There technique was oil it first then hit it , if that failed oh **** it.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2021)

A load of washing in the machine. This housework stuff is exhausting


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> when I worked on the trains the crew were trained and expected to deal with mechanical and electrical failures, if they were unable to fix the problem a fitter would be called out . He ( always He back then) would arrive with a small tool bag , which I was informed contained an oil can a hammer and a packet of condoms . There technique was oil it first then hit it , if that failed oh **** it.




Hit it was always a tried and trusted thing to do. We used to do it with the old tv as well. Just bash it on the side


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So @Mo1959 how did you arrive at that answer (assuming it was not a joke)


It's just an anagram of egg................scrambled up.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's just an anagram of egg................scrambled up.


Ahh......is that what they call cryptic ?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh......is that what they call cryptic ?


Yep. Many years ago I used to buy a local paper and always loved the crossword on the back. Once you did them for a while, you got used to the composer's way of thinking and they got easier.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Hit it was always a tried and trusted thing to do. We used to do it with the old tv as well. Just bash it on the side


Is that what you do with Mr WD ?


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> BTW
> Mr Google tells me the following re the origin of "fish Friday".
> Now I understand @Dirk Being a god fearing, deeply religious christian will be really interested in this
> 
> It simply meant *abstaining from eating the flesh of warm-blooded animals*—since the thinking goes, Jesus was a warm-blooded animal. Fish, though, which are cold blooded were considered okay to eat on fasting days. Hence, Fish on Fridays and “Fish Friday” (among many other religious holidays) was born.


I'll make sure that I say 3 Hail Mary's before I munch me pasty.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is that what you do with Mr WD ?




I cannot possibly comment


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2021)

That's the rain on now. I should make myself do some housework rather than sitting on my arse too long. I'm thinking maybe that's why I'm so lethargic and stiff these days. Too much sitting. They reckon it's really not good for you to sit for too long at a time.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2021)

Ironing done, went to cook breakfast and then didn't want any  maybe later


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> They reckon it's really not good for you to sit for too long at a time.


The more you try the better is gets


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2021)

Killing time while phone charges... Forgot to do it last night! 

They have a mini track pump here but I just discovered that it doesn't go above about 60 psi. That's fine for their mountain bike tyres but useless for my skinny road tyres. I had to use my hand pump instead, about 100 strokes per tyre. 

Talk about watched pots never boiling... My phone is only up to 73% charge. I will get it to 80% and then go.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2021)

_Season of the adder (6)_ is a very easy cryptic clue for you, @Dave7.


----------



## Paulus (8 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> when I worked on the trains the crew were trained and expected to deal with mechanical and electrical failures, if they were unable to fix the problem a fitter would be called out . He ( always He back then) would arrive with a small tool bag , which I was informed contained an oil can a hammer and a packet of condoms . There technique was oil it first then hit it , if that failed oh **** it.


Yes indeed. 
All the fitters were tràined the same.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Oct 2021)

The bloke next door is building a huge extension - to help we said they could take down part of the fence and go over our drive with their diggers etc
Although they took precautions they still broke several slabs and messed up some other bite - which is fine because the bloke next door is nice and promised to fix it once they didn't need the access etc any more
Well - today is the day!!
His workers (he owns a property maintenance company) are fixing the slabs - adding some more and as an extra he is fixing our front gate (which was rotten and I would have replaced to a few years ago but held off due to his planning permission) - and while he is at it he is replacing some broken slabs at the end of the drive which were nothing to do with him

It's nice to deal with nice people!!


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> _Season of the adder (6)_ is a very easy cryptic clue for you, @Dave7.


Summer?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Summer?


How does that work ???


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Summer?


 
That's my granddaughter name, the mother was hoping for three more


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> That's my granddaughter name, the mother was hoping for three more


Strange names then
Spring
Summer
Autumn
And piss wet through


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2021)

Breakfast cancelled, brunch - fried egg on toast with bubble and squeak


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Oct 2021)

Phew! just got back from my first longer ride on a main road [A9]. Cant say i liked it much what with all the traffic coming by, Glad i wore the Sam Browne though, it really stood out against my black jacket and with my crash hat i actually felt like a real cyclist  Went into the bank at Golspie and with wearing a mask and sweating my glasses were immediately fogged up and could'nt see a thing  Had a nice rest on a bench by the sea and returned home into a slight headwind when it should have been a tail wind *****forecasters!


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How does that work ???


Add = sum.
Adder = summer.


----------



## Sterlo (8 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Add = sum.
> Adder = summer.


That's not a clue, it's Chinese water torture with words


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Oct 2021)

My Favourite, and the title of a book about cryptic crosswords and their compilers 
“ Pretty girl in English Rose “ (8)


----------



## Sterlo (8 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> My Favourite, and the title of a book about cryptic crosswords and their compilers
> “ Pretty girl in English Rose “ (8)


Is it shingles?


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> My Favourite, and the title of a book about cryptic crosswords and their compilers
> “ Pretty girl in English Rose “ (8)


Rebelled?


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2021)

Wonderful packing from Amazon.😁😁😁


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2021)

Good afternoon people from a beautiful warm and sunny Lancashire  An excellent ride today. Clearly there's lots of reading to catch up on the days events. I will return but first a little story.

Questions I have never been asked about cycling (or any activity) is the topic. Sat in the cafe with my buddy, also an ageing friendly looking bloke, and the young waitress brought our coffee.

She said "Excuse me but can I ask you a question?"

"Of course" we said. Why miss the chance for a chat with a pretty young woman?

"I've always wondered this. What do you do when you want to go to the toilet?"

Being respectable men we answered without any of the ribald remarks others might use.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good afternoon people from a beautiful warm and sunny Lancashire  An excellent ride today. Clearly there's lots of reading to catch up on the days events. I will return but first a little story.
> 
> Questions I have never been asked about cycling (or any activity) is the topic. Sat in the cafe with my buddy, also an ageing friendly looking bloke, and the young waitress brought our coffee.
> 
> ...


I would have said that I put my hand up and wait for permission.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2021)

A gorgeous day here as well. Sunshine, blue skies and really warm.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Rebelled?


Spot on! 
For those who aren't into cryptic crosswords, the English rose is a red rose, a pretty girl sometimes called a belle ( as in " Belle of the Ball ) put the _belle_ in the middle of the_ red_ of the English rose and you end up with rebelled, and rose is a synonym for rebelled.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2021)

I never had a gorgeous day here, but it wasn't cold


----------



## gavroche (8 Oct 2021)

Went to see my son to help him book an appointment at the French Embassy in London but they are fully booked up for October so he will need to check every day for a cancellation and November too.
The good news is that it only takes 4 weeks for the Passport to come.
When I got home, I burned some outdated papers and prepared the Cube for tomorrow's ride as the weather looks good.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Being respectable men we answered without any of the ribald remarks others might use.


I admire your restraint


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2021)

The bin men never came


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The bin men never came


Thought you didn't have a bin


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thought you didn't have a bin


OK the black plastic bag bin men didn't come


----------



## pawl (8 Oct 2021)

Had the call for my Covid booster jab from my local surgery Just wondering if it will be Fizer Local surgery wasn’t doing the first and second jabs as they didn’t have the correct storage


----------



## numbnuts (8 Oct 2021)

I've just been watching search and rescue (chopper and boat) out in the channel looking for a kayak, not too sure how many in the said craft, but they headed for home and given up  the French could not be bothered to come and help us  yet they caused the problem by letting them leave their shore.
UPDATE - Lee-on-Solent have sent a chopper out, so the search is still on


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just been watching search and rescue (chopper and boat) out in the channel looking for a kayak, not too sure how many in the said craft, but they headed for home and given up  the French could not be bothered to come and help us  yet they caused the problem by letting them leave their shore.
> UPDATE - Lee-on-Solent have sent a chopper out, so the search is still on


Update


> All 3 migrants have now been found, after numerous hours of searching by the RNLI and helicopter (coastguard). The 3 are now being handed over to border force


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2021)

Mr NumbNuts......are you still up ??
I got up for a pee at 05.15 then thought "i'm awake so may as well stay up".
I am sat with a coffee and listening to BonJovi in concert.
Next is Tony B with SoTS.
Dishwasher stacked.
House tidied.
At 0800 I am out...........
Aldi for some bits.
Home Bargains for more bits
Currys to pick up a convector heater** and pay for a fridge freezer (gift to our daughter)
** we spend most of the time in the conservatory and it is cold in winter. We have an electric wall heater but its not enough in winter.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2021)

Morning. Still dry but the forecast is saying rain soon so better get out for my early walk after my coffee.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2021)

Aaaargh!

In 3 days my bump cap has saved me from banging my head about 30 times in this Devon cottage but a low door frame finally got me just now.

I was asleep, recovering from yesterday's 100 km bike ride when a scratching noise woke me up. One of the family cats wanted to be let in. I jumped out of bed, staggered across the room in the gloom, and opened the door. THWACK! 

Fortunately, it was a glancing blow this time, not one of the skull shakers that gave me concussion on my previous visit.

I could get up now but I think I will doze a while. We'll take the dog for a walk later somewhere that I have not been to before.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> View attachment 612642


Wow Dave, that’s quite some pad you’ve got there 😉


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks,
We’re looking after our granddaughter over the weekend while mum visits old friends.
Looking forward to watching Frozen for the nth time, and the Bouncy Castle is booked for tomorrow morning. I’m wearing my snazzy diamond patterned cycling socks after granddaughter remarked “ Grandad, your socks are very boring “ 😮


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2021)

Morning. Dull and a tad bleh here but not cold.

I've been awake for hours but I was nice and warm so stayed in bed.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2021)

Good morning. It looks as though a glorious day is dawning.

Didn't go to bed till 01.30 as for some strange reason I wasn't tired. This morning I feel like I've either got an incredible hangover or been run over by steamroller. Horrid.

I need to plant my onion sets. Nothing much beyond that but I'm sure I'll find plenty of jobs.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2021)

Hilly walk done. It stayed dry. The sun tried to peep through the cloud but hasn't made it.

I think Dave 7 has maybe lost something at the side of the trail. He keeps boasting about the size, but doesn't look very big to me.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, mild but damp here.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Flu jabs this morning. I've heard that we might get Covid booster jabs at the same time.


Mo1959 said:


> Hilly walk done. It stayed dry. The sun tried to peep through the cloud but hasn't made it.
> 
> I think Dave 7 has maybe lost something at the side of the trail. He keeps boasting about the size, but doesn't look very big to me.
> 
> ...


Shaggy Ink Cap - they are edible before they go to 'ink'.
I've used them in omelettes before now.


----------



## Chief Broom (9 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  Its a soggy start in Brora. Ordered up some cycling gloves as will soon be needing them as proper cold weather arrives. Its Tesco shopping delivery day! i do keep well stocked up and would probably live for 6months on whats in the cupboards....im a bit of a survivalist on the quiet 

re- shaggy ink caps make a nice soup too


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2021)

Mushrooms are the devil's spawn. Horrid slimey things.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mushrooms are the devil's spawn. Horrid slimey things.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mushrooms are the devil's spawn. Horrid slimey things.



Ham and mushroom omelette last time we ate out, very nice.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Aaaargh!
> 
> In 3 days my bump cap has saved me from banging my head about 30 times in this Devon cottage but a low door frame finally got me just now.
> 
> ...


You ever noticed that there's very few door to door "channels" in such house's, where it's safe to walk.


----------



## GM (9 Oct 2021)

Morning all...


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2021)

Sadness is when you drop a perfectly boiled egg on the kitchen floor............
.........even greater sadness is when the second one rolls off the plate as you try to catch the first.

😭


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sadness is when you drop a perfectly boiled egg on the kitchen floor............
> .........even greater sadness is when the second one rolls off the plate as you try to catch the first.
> 
> 😭


Three or five minute eggs?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Ham and mushroom omelette last time we ate out, very nice.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Flu jabs this morning. I've heard that we might get Covid booster jabs at the same time.
> 
> ...


Right now Mo is looking at that and wondering why its called shaggy cap.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Right now Mo is looking at that and wondering why its called shaggy cap.


Scooby has had his snack.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2021)

Flu jabs done - in and out of the surgery in about 2 minutes. No Covid booster though.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning, lol

A man and his ever-nagging wife went on vacation to Jerusalem.
While they were there, the wife unfortunately passed away.
The undertaker told the husband,
"You can have her shipped home for $5,000 or, you can bury her here, in the Holy Land for $400."
What do you want to do?
The man thought about it and told him he wanted to have her shipped home.
The undertaker asked,
"Why would you spend $5,000 to ship your wife
home, when it would be wonderful to be buried here and you would spend only $400?"
The man replied,
"Long ago a man died here, was buried here, and three days later he rose from the dead and I just can't take that chance."


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2021)

The bin men "waste management facilitators" never came so it will stay outside until Monday not unless the cats, foxes and rats gets there first, well I'm not going to clean it up, I did it last time and didn't even get a thank you.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Flu jabs done - in and out of the surgery in about 2 minutes. No Covid booster though.


The COVID booster problem has only just started. I think only the very oldest, most at risk and nhs front line workers are being done at the moment. Mrs exlaser is having hers on Monday .
The pharmacy she works at will be taking part in the wider COVID booster program but that’s not due to start until next month. At the moment they are flat out doing flu jabs . 😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The bin men "waste management facilitators" never came so it will stay outside until Monday not unless the cats, foxes and rats gets there first, well I'm not going to clean it up, I did it last time and didn't even get a thank you.


We used to have that problem but now all our waste goes into one of three wheely bins which are animal proof. 
Must be more of a problem in America were you have animals like bears and raccoons that can lift lids 😀


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sadness is when you drop a perfectly boiled egg on the kitchen floor............
> .........even greater sadness is when the second one rolls off the plate as you try to catch the first.
> 
> 😭


Now..... I am not happy with you!!!
I went into the kitchen, still laughing about your chucky eggs and promptly dropped a pot of trifle. The pot split......its surprising how far some custard and cream can go


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Flu jabs done - in and out of the surgery in about 2 minutes. No Covid booster though.


Our surgery told me they have no control over the booster....you have to wait for the NHS to contact you.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2021)

I've been for a little spin only 11 miles, but it was nice, I could have worn me shorts as it was quite warm out


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been for a little spin only 11 miles, but it was nice, I could have worn me shorts as it was quite warm out


That's a bit overdressed for you, isn't it?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2021)

Joe Kidd
CInt Eastwood western.
Who was it on here that was planning to watch it ?
Did you ?
Did you enjoy it ?

I am just watching an old Michael Caine film......Harry Brown.
Watched it before but its a brilliant film.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Oct 2021)

I have been out - decided to go up the canals and back via Dutton Lock because I reckon it will be too muddy to go that way in a while because the tow path is narrow and gets very muddy in places.
ALl went well until I got to a narrow bridge and my front wheel hit a wet stone which chucked it sideways on some wet mud - which chucked it further sideway and chucked me off onto the embankment
Lucky I fell off there - a foot or so further and I would have hit the bridge and/or landed on the concrete under the bridge!

Also tried a different route back and ended up not really knowing where I was - impressed with myself when I got home and looked at my route on Strava to discover that I took an almost direct route back in spite of not knowing exactly where I was

It was annoying at one point where I was on a main road which got bigger and bigger - the the pavement went off up a bit of a hill and behind a crash barrier - at which point they decided it was the right point to inform people that this is not a pavement but a shared cycle path.
Would have been nice to be told it was a cycle path when it started - wherever that was!!!!


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Joe Kidd
> CInt Eastwood western.
> Who was it on here that was planning to watch it ?
> Did you ?
> Did you enjoy it ?


I watched Joe Kidd last week.
Pretty average film and I've forgotten what it was about already.
Not one of Clint's finest, I would say.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Three or five minute eggs?
> 
> View attachment 612659


3........as I said perfectly boiled, none of this 5 minute bouncing bomb stuff for me.

Got to be able to dip my soldiers in....


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Joe Kidd
> CInt Eastwood western.
> Who was it on here that was planning to watch it ?
> Did you ?
> ...


I watched Joe Kidd and didn't think it was up to much really.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> I watched Joe Kidd last week.
> Pretty average film and I've forgotten what it was about already.
> Not one of Clint's finest, I would say.


Ha ha......each to his own eh. I thought it was brilliant.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2021)

We've been out this afternoon, not far, just down our local supermarket to get some stuff Bedworth Tesco didn't have yesterday, helped my Good Lady into her wheel chair and had a decent workout pushing her there and back, I'm glad I left my jumper off, I'd worked up a sweat by the time we'd got home, wheelchair pushing seems to give me a workout almost as good as a bike ride, especially round here where its not completely flat.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2021)

Another little tale for you on a damp and miserable Saturday afternoon. Regular readers, and those actually paying attention, will recall I was on babysitting duties at STP's house on Thursday. They have three cats.

Mrs P came to do the second shift and we were both there for perhaps 30 minutes. This is how the conversation went:

Mrs P "Those cats have a toy mouse don't they?"

Mr P "Yes, very realistic. Think it's in the front room"

(You can see where this is going....😄)

I walked through to the back room where the cat is sat looking intently at a mouse which isn't moving.

Mrs P "That's very realistic"

At this point it dawned on us both this was a real field mouse. Tiny. It was alive and too petrified to move. Picked up and took it to the back door for freedom. I then went out to the car returning five minutes later.

In the back room the cat is sat staring intently at an upturned pint glass. Underneath the glass is the same feckin' mouse!!!! Bloody cat had gone out and caught it....AGAIN! Mrs P had trapped it.

We locked the cat in and I took the mouse to the field over the road.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The bin men "waste management facilitators" never came so it will stay outside until Monday not unless the cats, foxes and rats gets there first, well I'm not going to clean it up, I did it last time and didn't even get a thank you.


But it's yer civic duty to tidy up after the company contracted to clear yer rubbish fails to do so. 

No matter how much they're being paid not to do the job.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Oct 2021)

Been out to a sit-inside cafe, the first time since Before Covid. It was ok, everyone was wearing masks and using the sanitisers and logging in using the QR app, and the tables were well spaced so all in all it felt quite safe. Food was nice too


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been out to a sit-inside cafe, the first time since Before Covid. It was ok, everyone was wearing masks and using the sanitisers and logging in using the QR app, and the tables were well spaced so all in all it felt quite safe. Food was nice too


Can I ask how you know that last part, if you were wearing a mask!!


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Another little tale for you on a damp and miserable Saturday afternoon. Regular readers, and those actually paying attention, will recall I was on babysitting duties at STP's house on Thursday. They have three cats.
> 
> Mrs P came to do the second shift and we were both there for perhaps 30 minutes. This is how the conversation went:
> 
> ...


The mouse will most likely die from shock anyway. Best to leave the cat to it and let nature take its course.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You ever noticed that there's very few door to door "channels" in such house's, where it's safe to walk.


It wouldn't help that much if there were because I am mainly bothered by the low doorways themselves. There are a couple of low lampshades that I keep hitting as well.



Dave7 said:


> Joe Kidd
> CInt Eastwood western.
> Who was it on here that was planning to watch it ?
> Did you ?
> Did you enjoy it ?


I think I said I might watch it, but I haven't yet. \one day, perhaps...


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It wouldn't help that much if there were because I am mainly bothered by the low doorways themselves. There are a couple of low lampshades that I keep hitting as well.
> 
> 
> I think I said I might watch it, but I haven't yet. \one day, perhaps...


It's just forgetting to duck at the doors that's the problem then. Not traversing the rooms.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's just forgetting to duck at the doors that's the problem then. Not traversing the rooms.


Yes. I have got better at ducking to miss the door frames when walking forwards, but sometimes bash my head on them when e.g. stepping back to let someone pass. I have bent down to stroke the dog a couple of times and forgotten that 1.86 m tall me had been stooping in a 1.8 m doorway before bending down... 

The ceilings are all at a reasonable height.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes. I have got better at ducking to miss the door frames when walking forwards, but sometimes bash my head on them when e.g. stepping back to let someone pass. I have bent down to stroke the dog a couple of times and forgotten that 1.86 m tall me had been stooping in a 1.8 m doorway before bending down...
> 
> The ceilings are all at a reasonable height.


Stepping back to let someone else pass is considered good manners, but also unlucky for all parties.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Stepping back to let someone else pass is considered good manners, but also unlucky for all parties.


The kitchen is quite small so if two people are in there and a third stands in the doorway chatting to them, then somebody has to eventually move to allow the others to!


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The kitchen is quite small so if two people are in there and a third stands in the doorway chatting to them, then somebody has to eventually move to allow the others to!


You the third person in the doorway?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2021)

Tonight I've had to watch Kermit the Frog dancing with Miss Piggy.

Why does the BBC make this shite?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Tonight I've had to watch Kermit the Frog dancing with Miss Piggy.
> 
> Why does the BBC make this shite?


I’m sure you didn’t *have* to watch it. Closet Strictly fan I take it? 

I put the telly off ages ago as I detest Saturday evening TV.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m sure you didn’t *have* to watch it. Closet Strictly fan I take it?
> 
> I put the telly off ages ago as I detest Saturday evening TV.


OK I could go and sit in the back room. Mostly I've been doing the Guardian codeword and sudoko.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Tonight I've had to watch Kermit the Frog dancing with Miss Piggy.
> 
> Why does the BBC make this shite?


You've been watching Strictly!


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Tonight I've had to watch Kermit the Frog dancing with Miss Piggy.
> 
> Why does the BBC make this shite?


I escaped, I put the Ocado shopping away . Mrs JK , 2 of her sisters and a niece are glued to it.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've been watching Strictly!


No. I'm in the same room as someone who was watching Strictly.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No. I'm in the same room as someone who was watching Strictly.


How did you know it was Kermit strutting his stuff with Miss Piggy?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Oct 2021)

Will be watching Kermit and co tomorrow on catchup. Spent this evening watching a beautiful edition of the Tour of Lombardy 😍


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You the third person in the doorway?


Warning - incriminating answer required - engage Evasive Mode... 

The person not helping to prepare the family meal was standing in the doorway! 

I made the salad for this evening's meal.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m sure you didn’t *have* to watch it. Closet Strictly fan I take it?
> 
> I put the telly off ages ago as I detest Saturday evening TV.



I've watched the F1 qualifying highlights tonight, then moved to the computer to watch last nights Gardeners World on the I Player whilst my Good Lady watched the football.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Warning - incriminating answer required - engage Evasive Mode...
> 
> The person not helping to prepare the family meal was standing in the doorway!
> 
> I made the salad for this evening's meal.


Disengage evasive mode...

Incriminating answer required.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Disengage evasive mode...
> 
> Incriminating answer required.


Ok, yes, I was distracting my sister and niece while they cooked a nice meal... 

I would have helped if I could have got in the kitchen as well!


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ok, yes, I was distracting my sister and niece while they cooked a nice meal...
> 
> I would have helped if I could have got in the kitchen as well!


Re-engage evasive mode...

You could have washed the spuds in another room.


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Night Johnboy.


Night GranMa


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Oct 2021)

Night night everyone 😀


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You could have washed the spuds in another room.


They were already baking by the time I took my kitchen supervision position!


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They were already baking by the time I took my kitchen supervision position!


Promoted from Chief Taster to supervisor, pay to match the new position?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2021)

Been waiting on Paul to go first but he hasn’t posted so I’ll go. 

A much cooler 8 degrees here this morning and a dry day to come. Just walking as that’s all I feel up to these days. 

Haven’t checked tonight’s telly yet, but it’s usually decent on a Sunday.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No. I'm in the same room as someone who was watching Strictly.


What is this the Spanish Inquisition? 😄😄😄

My Saturday night pleasure, which I do look forward to, is to sit down around 6.00pm with a G&T, the Guardian Codeword, Word Wheel and crossword. Can't help but glance at the telly from time to time.

The deaf woman is astounding. I do watch her and listen to what she says because it gives an insight into a world I can't experience. I was particularly interested to hear her describe how she learns the rhythm of the dance and music through feeling her partner's body.

The two guys dancing together are excellent. I find the rest of the programme shite. How Claudia Winkleman can waste her talent is beyond me.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been waiting on Paul to go first but he hasn’t posted so I’ll go.
> 
> A much cooler 8 degrees here this morning and a dry day to come. Just walking as that’s all I feel up to these days.
> 
> Haven’t checked tonight’s telly yet, but it’s usually decent on a Sunday.


Sorry just getting a Strictly rant ready!! 

So today. Went to bed at 10.00pm, immediately fell asleep for a straight 7.5 hours. Now out on the Club Ride. This is going to be interesting. The guys who rode the route yesterday didn't like it, this is correct it's a crap route. I suspect folk will look at me for an alternative so I need to have a think.

I need to plant my onions so I may make it a short sharp ride. I'm more inclined to see what others come up with.


----------



## GM (10 Oct 2021)

Morning all... Up early and out shortly for the Sunday London Ride, looks like a nice day for it. I'll try and get some photos and post later.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2021)

Morning all .
Again I went to bed with Paul last night.....slightly earlier maybe.
Was up at 0630.
BIG PROBLEM last evening .
We have a decent tv in the 2nd lounge so whenever sh*te like strictly comes on MrsD can indulge to her hearts content BUT for some reason that tv decided to de-tune itself. I tried to re-tune it with no success.
So I got earache while she had to sit while I watched footy.
I will try to re-tune it later.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2021)

Carer here at a decent time this morning, seven, family are here this morning and I've got a pair of tyres to fit to the fixed this afternoon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks,
Off to “ Bouncy Castle World “ at the local Sports Centre this morning 😁
This will be followed by brunch at a local Italian café, and then a cake and bread baking session with our granddaughter. Looks like being a full day. 
Stay safe folks 👍☀️


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


Good afternoon


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Doggie walk on the beach first, then a stroll down to the Black Horse for Sunday lunch.
Got to check the car over later and also pack my clothes for next week.
I'm hoping that the sink hole reported on the M5, yesterday, will be repaired by Monday. It's just before the M50 junction where we get off to go up to Upton on Severn.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2021)

Morning. It is misty here. A real pea supper.

Not a lot planned for today.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Oct 2021)

Hello - I've been up for about 40 minutes after having been awake from 6

Had a great night last night 
we were babysitting the grandkids 9 5 (SEN - autistic) and nearly 12 months
The abby has eben sick recently - which is a problem as he has breathing problems - but he seems better!




they went to bed as expected (they normally do)
9 year old came back down at 8:30 - allowed but no devices allowed so she had to watch telly with her Gran and Pops (us)
watched 'The Dig' as SWMBO has wanter to see it for ages but we don;t have Netflix - but they do so we took the opportunity

all was well

5 year old was very considerate and waited until the end of the film before throwing up all over his bed and most of his bedroom floor

due to his problems I was worried he would be upset and need his parents but he was a wonder ful brave and good little trooper
accepted us helping him and was wonderful

we just about got stuff cleared up before his parents got back - just after he threw up for the second time

$deity I have vomit

still - the film was great!


----------



## Chief Broom (10 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  Weather is looking 'interesting' not sure which way its going...hopefully drying. Was pondering on my ride on the A9 tuther day...i found the road surface really bad in parts and energy sapping especially on those long up hill stretches, can imagine a fully loaded touring cyclist might find it hard going [unless their super fit of course].
Wondering how long my elderly laptop will keep going...just in case it expires i ordered up some tyres as there aint no bike shops in the vicinity and given the rough roads i dont expect to get high mileage from my current set. Its nice to be away from the city but does mean pre-empting any future hassle in precuring essentials.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2021)

Not feeling brilliant today. Divertiulitis is p,aying up and my gullivers hurt. No bike ride today.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2021)

Back from the same walk as yesterday. Much cooler so really enjoyed it.

Pic from same spot as yesterday










shows the difference in weather. That's why I never tire of our walks as they can look drastically different over the seasons and with different light and weather.

Second one is the final climb to the top on the section of new path they resurfaced a few months ago.


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Oct 2021)

Morning all . It’s not a bad day in cov this morning . Nice and bright and reasonable warm again ( it was tee shirt weather yesterday and I am hoping for the same today ) . The wind is forecast at 9mph gusting 19 which is ok for sailing but it going to be from a bad direction for our club. The wind will come over the hill and the trees then hit the water and go in dozens different directions 😂. Some people ( mrs exlaser ) are very good at reading these wind shifts other people ( me ) are not . I suspect I will be lapped by her even though I have a much faster boat. Hay ho it’s a good job I don’t take sailing as seriously as she does. Don’t tell anyone , but it has been known for her to sulk if I finish ahead of her . 😂😂😂😂😀


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2021)

2nd tv problem fixed .
Somehow a switch at the back had been knocked off.......don't ask.
So MrsD can watch the Strictly results in peace later on.
Now .......I have a difficult decision to make for later. On my mind is either sauage and egg butty OR sausage, egg and n chips with a slice of bread........which one peeps ??


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, brighter but cooler today.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2021)

The sun is shining now. The mist has all but gone now.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Promoted from Chief Taster to supervisor, pay to match the new position?


I am getting free board and lodging while I am here - I don't want to push my luck by demanding a rise!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Doggie walk on the beach first


I think we will be doing that later after checking builders' progress at my niece's first house. (Before some wag asks... As in she never owned one before, NOT first of several!) 

I don't mind which beach it is as long as it is quiet!


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Oct 2021)

No club run for me today, I woke up at 8.25 the time I should be leaving home , went back to sleep and got up at 9.15 . Mrs JK had her covid booster yesterday, felt fine until the evening. Then feeling cold and shivery ,a bit brighter this morning. Mrs JK older sister has been staying for the week , leaving today . So it’s good I’m at home . To Make Sure She Leaves . Only joking honestly.
@dave r which tyres did you get , or have I missed a post elsewhere on CC .


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> No club run for me today, I woke up at 8.25 the time I should be leaving home , went back to sleep and got up at 9.15 . Mrs JK had her covid booster yesterday, felt fine until the evening. Then feeling cold and shivery ,a bit brighter this morning. Mrs JK older sister has been staying for the week , leaving today . So it’s good I’m at home . To Make Sure She Leaves . Only joking honestly.
> @dave r which tyres did you get , or have I missed a post elsewhere on CC .



There was a post in What have You fettled today but it didn't mention what tyres I brought.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-have-you-fettled-today.87079/page-812

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B072JBT6GV/ref=pe_27063361_487055811_TE_dp_1


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry just getting a Strictly rant ready!!
> 
> *So today. Went to bed at 10.00pm, *immediately fell asleep for a straight 7.5 hours. Now out on the Club Ride. This is going to be interesting. The guys who rode the route yesterday didn't like it, this is correct it's a crap route. I suspect folk will look at me for an alternative so I need to have a think.
> 
> I need to plant my onions so I may make it a short sharp ride. I'm more inclined to see what others come up with.


You know what time you went to bed tonight?


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2021)

Go out for a ride or clean cooker...........I lost  still it's nice and clean now I even pulled it out and cleaned underneath


----------



## postman (10 Oct 2021)

Simple things please me,so my boast that October is my favourite month is living up to its promise,it's gorgeous here in Leeds.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2021)

I've got homemade curry pie for dinner, not decided on pudding yet we have cheese cake, apple pie or mince pie both with custard


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. It is misty here. *A real pea supper.*
> 
> Not a lot planned for today.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Mushy peas, Parched peas, Pease Pudding or just peas peas?


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. It is misty here. A real pea supper.
> 
> Not a lot planned for today.
> 
> Stay safe peeps





PaulSB said:


> Mushy peas, Parched peas, Pease Pudding or just peas peas?


Don’t worry WD the rest of us knew what you meant. There’s always one pedant


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mushy peas, Parched peas, Pease Pudding or just peas peas?






Juan Kog said:


> Don’t worry WD the rest of us knew what you meant. There’s always one pedant




Bloomin heck. Predictive text


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2021)

Done a bit of work on the Suffolk Super Colt thats sat on my workbench. A few more hours work thatll be finished then its on to the Punch.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got homemade curry pie for dinner, not decided on pudding yet we have cheese cake, apple pie or mince pie both with custard


More details on the curry pie please


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> More details on the curry pie please


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2021)

We had fish, bread and butter and beetroot.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2021)

No peas?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 612892


That is serious cheating.
I tried a Fray Bentos ONCE.....YEUK!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We had fish, bread and butter and beetroot.


Fish with beetroot ......next you will be putting gravy on fish


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2021)

Decision made.
A few chips, leek & pork sausage and egg (and a slice of bread n butter).


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That is serious cheating.
> I tried a Fray Bentos ONCE.....YEUK!


Try another, then decide


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2021)

A small, child's size, lunch partaken off.






Washed down with 3 pints of GT Ales finest.
Mile and a half walk back home and now time for a post prandial nap.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> A small, child's size, lunch partaken off.
> 
> View attachment 612906
> 
> ...


What's the stain on yer left leg, you spill yer gravy?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Try another, then decide


No thank you. Soggy pastry and very little filling. Once was enough.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> A small, child's size, lunch partaken off.
> 
> View attachment 612906
> 
> ...


They must have bl**dy big children down there.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Fish with beetroot ......next you will be putting gravy on fish




You should try it. It's lovely. Not the gravy, the beetroot


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> More details on the curry pie please


Minced beef
onions
mushrooms
peas
small potatoes I used tinned as it was easier
garam masala
fenugreek
cayenne pepper
salt
black pepper
2 beef cubes
The other week I had some mince in the freezer, but I wanted a curry, OK curried mince, but I was also getting fed up with rice.
Why not put pastry to it........... sorted
I used a lot of onions mushrooms peas and small potatoes about half and half with the minced beef
I have some large ramekin bowls so filled them up and cut out a top for them, served up with mango chutney and naan bread


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You should try it. It's lovely. Not the gravy, the beetroot


Heathen!


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Minced beef
> onions
> mushrooms
> peas
> ...


Do we really need to know that?


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do we really need to know that?


 ramekin bowls


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2021)

Just had a flight going in to Hurn airport. It sounded quite loud and appeared to be labouring a bit, so I fired up my “ Flightradar24 “ App. It informs me that it was an Airbus A340 Freight, en route from Cardiff to Bournemouth. Possibly carrying a couple of pairs of Welshies bloomers which would explain the strain on the engines.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> ramekin bowls


That doesn't sound quite as painful.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You should try it. It's lovely. Not the gravy, the beetroot


Think I will give that a miss but thanks anyway


----------



## 12boy (10 Oct 2021)

We will get a major snowstorm Tuesday and Wednesday. Lots of trees haven't lost their leaves yet so the problem is broken branches from heavy wet snow. The preceding rain and then snow should help trees, shrubs etc survive the cold and dry winter months. 
Mrs 12 has perked up a lot thanks to the oxygen and her echocardiogram came out well so the doc will be scheduling a different new chemo. Although the visit from her bro and his wife was great, it was tiring for us all. 
Be safe and well. Could not get Google to reveal what gullivers are other than Swift's story.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You should try it. It's lovely. Not the gravy, the beetroot


A memory.
In the 90s, in France, we were invited to someones house for a meal. They served us fish with raspberries.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> We will get a major snowstorm Tuesday and Wednesday. Lots of trees haven't lost their leaves yet so the problem is broken branches from heavy wet snow. The preceding rain and then snow should help trees, shrubs etc survive the cold and dry winter months.
> Mrs 12 has perked up a lot thanks to the oxygen and her echocardiogram came out well so the doc will be scheduling a different new chemo. Although the visit from her bro and his wife was great, it was tiring for us all.
> Be safe and well. Could not get Google to reveal what gullivers are other than Swift's story.


One explanation
_"The loose portion of skin which hangs from the between the base of the chin and the top of the neck. A gulliver usually occurs in elderly people," _

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gulliver


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2021)

This afternoon my fixed has had two new tyres fitted plus a check and a clean.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just had a flight going in to Hurn airport. It sounded quite loud and appeared to be labouring a bit, so I fired up my “ Flightradar24 “ App. It informs me that it was an Airbus A340 Freight, en route from Cardiff to Bournemouth. Possibly carrying a couple of pairs of Welshies bloomers which would explain the strain on the engines.


I've just seen a Spitfire "Live" over Dover


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> This afternoon my fixed has had two new tyres fitted plus a check and a clean.
> 
> View attachment 612919





Looks good.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's the stain on yer left leg, you spill yer gravy?


Think you need to go to Specsavers.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just seen a Spitfire "Live" over Dover


They do pleasure rides in them. Quite popular, Twin seaters and you get to " Fly a Spitfire " ( you take temporary control for a short while )


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Off to “ Bouncy Castle World “ at the local Sports Centre this morning 😁
> This will be followed by brunch at a local Italian café, and then a cake and bread baking session with our granddaughter. Looks like being a full day.
> Stay safe folks 👍☀




I was beginning to wonder if Bouncy Castle World did special pensioners rates. After reading further I realised the visit was for your grand daughter.Or was it?


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 612892




Just got excited then realised it’s veggie.Fray Bentos without meat


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Decision made.
> A few chips, leek & pork sausage and egg (and a slice of bread n butter).




Belly pork with mash and whatever veg is in the fridge followed by Tesco lattice apple ple.Don’t know if to have custard or ice cream with the apple pie.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Belly pork with mash and whatever veg is in the fridge followed by Tesco lattice apple ple.Don’t know if to have custard or ice cream with the apple pie.


Both!


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Both!


Snap!


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Both!




OK I’ll go with that If I get flak from Mrs p I will refer her to your advice


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> I was beginning to wonder if Bouncy Castle World did special pensioners rates. After reading further I realised the visit was for your grand daughter.Or was it?


The place was heaving! Big signs saying “ No Adults on equipment “ but there were a few who were carrying smaller children. On the way home we detoured through a small park and I noticed the holly is bearing loads of berries already, we picked a few freshly fallen sweet chestnut pods and there was a huge Bracket Fungus on the side of a tree, granddaughter was fascinated.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2021)

I've got a small leg of lamb in the oven, soon to joined by potatoes, and then I'm going to put a pan of mixed veg on the stove. We'll wash it down with a couple of glasses of shloer.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2021)

All these home cooked meals sound lovely, but lazy me will be having a popty ping meal as usual.  I think tonight is chicken breast with paprika potato.


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> The place was heaving! Big signs saying “ No Adults on equipment “ but there were a few who were carrying smaller children. On the way home we detoured through a small park and I noticed the holly is bearing loads of berries already, we picked a few freshly fallen sweet chestnut pods and there was a huge Bracket Fungus on the side of a tree, granddaughter was fascinated.




Sounds as though you all enjoyed your day


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> All these home cooked meals sound lovely, but lazy me will be having a popty ping meal as usual.  I think tonight is chicken breast with paprika potato.



Had a visit from three of the daughters today. When they are here together, there is always friendly(?) rivalry etc

Daughters No 1 and 3 enjoy cooking, Daughter No 2 does not.

There was some discussion about 1 & 3's latest efforts. No 2 joined in with a plaintive "I can cook too". The retort from 1 & 3 was "cooking, does not mean removing the packaging and placing the meal in the microwave" ..... ouch!

Everyone was smiling when they left


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Think you need to go to Specsavers.


Left hand side, near the top. Stain under what I assume is your thumb.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Left hand side, near the top. Stain under what I assume is your thumb.
> View attachment 612940


Nope..not seeing what you are seeing.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2021)

Seems to be Strava’s turn to be broken now. Too many Sunday rides getting uploaded at once? Certainly not mine.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Seems to be Strava’s turn to be broken now. Too many Sunday rides getting uploaded at once? Certainly not mine.


The two segments on/in Area 51 weren't showing on Friday. Maybe that's where it started?


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> This afternoon my fixed has had two new tyres fitted plus a check and a clean.
> 
> View attachment 612919


Beautiful machine.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Belly pork with mash and whatever veg is in the fridge followed by Tesco lattice apple ple.Don’t know if to have custard or ice cream with the apple pie.


Ice cream and/or cream but not custard.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Nope..not seeing what you are seeing.


Good because this is beginning to distress me!


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good because this is beginning to distress me!


Left leg, just under a 1/4 of the way down the edge of the picture.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good because this is beginning to distress me!


I can barely see his thumb let alone a stain! 

Time for Countryfile.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I can barely see his thumb let alone a stain!
> 
> Time for Countryfile.


I did say I assumed it was his thumb.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I can barely see his thumb let alone a stain!
> 
> Time for Countryfile.


It's not my thumb.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Left leg, just under a 1/4 of the way down the edge of the picture.


Nope, you seem to be the only one who is seeing something.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> It's not my thumb.


You say there's nothing there, but it's not your thumb. I stand by my gravy stain mark made earlier.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You say there's nothing there, but it's not your thumb. I stand by my gravy stain mark made earlier.


Copy the photo and circle the thing that is troubling you so much.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Copy the photo and circle the thing that is troubling you so much.












Top left corner


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 612995
> 
> View attachment 612996
> 
> ...


It's my thumb.


----------



## gavroche (10 Oct 2021)

It will be Channel 5 from 8 pm till 10 pm for me tonight as both programs are about France, especially the second one which is all about Provence, my and Mrs G's favourite place.


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Oct 2021)

Evening all , well the sailing went as I thought . We had 15 boats out ( which is good for us recently) . Mrs exlaser was second and I was eighth. I really had a great time but it’s was a longer race than normal and I am feeling it now . It’s fine though, as it’s only half an hour to wine o’clock and I am sure that will kill the pain . 😀


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> All these home cooked meals sound lovely, but lazy me will be having a popty ping meal as usual.  I think tonight is chicken breast with paprika potato.


Did you try those Co-op healthy meals ?


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Oct 2021)

O dear O dear the Mods will be stepping in soon , the great gravy stain debate/ argument . I’m off to NACA for some peace and quiet


----------



## Paulus (10 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No thank you. Soggy pastry and very little filling. Once was enough.


Same here, tried a steak pie a few years back, it was horrible. The dog liked it though.


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ice cream and/or cream but not custard.




Had custard.I must be awkward as I like Marmite


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Had a visit from three of the daughters today. When they are here together, there is always friendly(?) rivalry etc
> 
> Daughters No 1 and 3 enjoy cooking, Daughter No 2 does not.
> 
> ...


Mrs JK and 2 of her sisters are accomplished at sewing and dressmaking ( older sister served a tailoring apprenticeship) . The forth and youngest has very limited skills in that department.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> O dear O dear the Mods will be stepping in soon , the great gravy stain debate/ argument . I’m off to NACA for some peace and quiet


I'm just relieved that the issue has been settled. I don't like losing sleep.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> O dear O dear the Mods will be stepping in soon , the great gravy stain debate/ argument . I’m off to NACA for some peace and quiet


T'weren't gravy, t'was 'is thumb!


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> T'weren't gravy, t'was 'is thumb!


No No No ,classic step away from the keyboard now .


----------



## Paulus (10 Oct 2021)

MrsP and myself went to the pictures this afternoon, my first time at the flicks since lockdown, to see the new Bond film.
It doesn't disappoint. It's a long film, 2 45 hrs, but the time flies by. Well worth watching.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2021)

We had a nice walk here today. The weather was gorgeous - sunny and warm, dry, just a light breeze.

Unfortunately, the family mutt lost out! He has been attacked by other dogs 4 times in the past few years; one of them a very serious attack - a rogue staffie got him by the throat and almost killed him! Since those attacks he has been very aggressive when approached by other dogs and we correctly surmised that the lovely weather would bring out the crowds with _their_ hounds. Best not to risk canine aggro. Sure enough, The beaches were dog-central this afternoon. We managed to get away from most of the crowds in Exmouth and walked part of the Devon Jurassic coast walk as far as Sandy Bay, then turned and walked back.



























We are too tired to cook now so they have just driven off to get us Chinese takeaways. I'm having mushroom foo yung with chilli chips!


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> No No No ,classic step away from the keyboard now .


T'weren't there either!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Did you try those Co-op healthy meals ?


Yes. Had one last night. Quite nice and pretty spicy if you enjoy a bit of spice.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2021)

I guess we're all of a similar generation, children of the sixties and all that. Earlier this evening we watched "The Harmony Game" which is the story of the making of "Bridge Over Troubled Water." It's on iPlayer.

Fifty years on you don't have to be a Simon and Garfunkel fan to appreciate this. Great music is timeless. As fresh today as it was in 1970.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2021)

*Child of the 50s here.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> One explanation
> _"The loose portion of skin which hangs from the between the base of the chin and the top of the neck. A gulliver usually occurs in elderly people," _
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gulliver


Gullivers = stomach and guts, the term made famous by Malcolm MacDowell's character in A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> *Child of the 50s here.


1850's?


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Gullivers = stomach and guts, the term made famous by Malcolm MacDowell's character in *A Clockwork Orange.*


That is one of the first alternate hits


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> *Child of the 50s here.


Well, yes me too but it was the 60s that counted!


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2021)

The best folk were born and bred in the 60's.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> The best folk were born and bred in the 60's.


I were born n'bred in Yorkshire!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> The best folk were born and bred in the 60's.


Sorry to disappoint you old man but the best were the 50's born people.


----------



## GM (10 Oct 2021)

gavroche said:


> It will be Channel 5 from 8 pm till 10 pm for me tonight as both programs are about France, especially the second one which is all about Provence, my and Mrs G's favourite place.



We've just finished watching that, it seems a fabulous way of life...very tempting

Had a good ride today with The Fridays, 40 odd Brompton miles done. A couple of my photos are taking ages to download on DropBox so I'll post them later.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2021)

I've just plotted another metric century route. This one heading out to Ottery St Mary and Budleigh Salterton, and back on the Exe Valley trail from Exmouth. Much less hilly than I am used to - around 1,000 m of ascent, and very little of that is steep so it should be a pleasant day out. I'll probably save that for Tuesday, my last full day here on this visit.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've just plotted another metric century route. This one heading out to Ottery St Mary and Budleigh Salterton, and back on the Exe Valley trail from Exmouth. Much less hilly than I am used to - around 1,000 m of ascent, and very little of that is steep so it should be a pleasant day out. I'll probably save that for Tuesday, my last full day here on this visit.


You could always cycle back.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You could always cycle back.


I am carrying too much! If I put a rack and panniers on the bike it would be more doable. 

3 consecutive daily rides of about 150 km (90-miles would be a good challenge. 

Maybe one day...?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2021)

@ColinJ I meant to mention this a few days ago and promptly forgot. You wondered out loud about storing your bike in Devon. A damp cold shed you said.

Well I store my bikes in a damp cold garage all year round. The summer bike is the one which sits for the winter months without moving. I've never had any problems. My routine is simply to give the bike a very thorough clean and polish the frame. The polish forms a protective film. After washing allow the bike to dry completely before putting it away. Pay particular attention to ensuring the cassette is dry.

Lube all the usual parts that I like to lube (opinion varies obviously) plus any parts prone to rusting. For example I spray a little WD40 on a rag and wipe this over hex bolt heads.

I hang the bike on the wall and drape an old sheet over it. The only time I get issues with rust, not just in winter, is if I fail to lube or dry the chain properly.

If you put the bike away clean and cared for I don't think you'll have a problem.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2021)

Good morning everyone. First today I see. The weather seems quiet enough though it's pitch black outside. No sound of wind or rain.

Cycling today and then some cycle club admin. It's our AGM on Wednesday and Awards Night in a month. Usually these are spaced six months apart so the workload is much higher than usual. Awards Night is nerve racking. Gather trophies back in, collate details of who has won what, get correct times etc. organise engraving and make sure the chair has all the details for his presentation speech.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Oct 2021)

Morning. Another cool one with a bit of a breeze here so perfect for a brisk walk soon. I’m enjoying my walking just now and will stick with that while continuing to watch what I’m eating and hope by getting the weight down a bit, I might eventually feel up to more strenuous exercise again. Apart from back surgery, I think getting a good chunk of weight off is the only thing I can do that helps my wrecked back/legs. Even my feet get sore when I’m too heavy.


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> The best folk were born and bred in the 60's.



1940's better, we got to pretend we remember the 1960's


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Hitching the caravan up in a couple of hours time and towing up the dreaded M5 to the Malvern area.
Forecast is looking good for the week.
We'll be meeting up with friends and family while we are up there.


----------



## Paulus (11 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, 
The bin men have been down our road waking everyone up. 
Lots of the usual things to do today, plus a ride out on the bike later on. 
Today's weather looks reasonable, with sunny spells but definitely a bit cooler today.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2021)

Morning. Quite a cold start and it's very misty again.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, I might be getting a bimble in today, physio's are here dinner time, then down the club tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry to disappoint you old man but the best were the 50's born people.


EXCUSE ME!!!!!!
1947 for me so I was blessed to be a teenager AND be in Liverpool in the 60s.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2021)

Apparently it's only 3 deg here and not the singers either.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

Good morning gang .
Right @classic33 its weird dream time again.
In this one myself and MrsD travelled to the south of France so I could buy a single golf club (a driver....not the course).
When we got there I found the price was not £130.00 but £1,300.00.
Anyway I tried it on the driving range and didn't like it 
Next thing we were on the wrong motorway and I was on my bike while MrsD was walking.


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently it's only 3 deg here and not the singers either.



I've just been out to the shed and it ain't warm here either. 

Edit, I've just looked at the weather app, apparently its 10 deg and its not forecast to go above 15 deg today.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Oct 2021)

Morning  too


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  looks ok out and most importantly not too windy so alright for a bumble...which is a less advanced newbie version of a bimble  im wondering how high i should let my heart rate soar on the hilly bits ....the inbuilt 'rev limiter' cutting in could be unfortunate- think i'll ask in the health and dont die section.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks,
A good nights sleep after the full on weekend looking after our granddaughter. Daughter had been up to Leicester to catch up with friends, some of whom she'd not seen for nearly 20 years. 
On a completely different topic, over the last few years I've occasionally come across an image, about the size of a small tile. It looks a bit robotic. They're in no particular place, one was in a wooded area, one at the side of a footpath, and yesterday I noticed one on a concrete post by a small alleyway. They're inconspicuous and I've done a bit of research but all to no avail. I wondered if anyone here was familiar with the image?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I've just been out to the shed and it ain't warm here either.
> 
> Edit, I've just looked at the weather app, apparently its 10 deg and its not forecast to go above 15 deg today.


It was supposed to be 15 deg here yesterday but it was a lot warmer than that. Hopefully today will be the same


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

And todays old farts quiz.
1. What is the song ?
2 who sang it ?
3. For an extra point, who wrote it (I have no idea)
Rules........
NO CHEATING
NO GOOGLING


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A good nights sleep after the full on weekend looking after our granddaughter. Daughter had been up to Leicester to catch up with friends, some of whom she'd not seen for nearly 20 years.
> On a completely different topic, over the last few years I've occasionally come across an image, about the size of a small tile. It looks a bit robotic. They're in no particular place, one was in a wooded area, one at the side of a footpath, and yesterday I noticed one on a concrete post by a small alleyway. They're inconspicuous and I've done a bit of research but all to no avail. I wondered if anyone here was familiar with the image?
> 
> View attachment 613132


That's a bit like a Bhudda meditation position is it not. The Lotus Flower or whatever they call it? Be interesting to find out. Maybe just some random artist popping stuff up?


----------



## pawl (11 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> *Child of the 50s here.




And me.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

Sorry...... I have edited my quiz question to include the clue
Stupid boy.


----------



## pawl (11 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry to disappoint you old man but the best were the 50's born people.






1941 was a vintage year as it was the year I made my first appearance .


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry...... I have edited my quiz question to include the clue
> Stupid boy.


Def a senior moment there


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Def a senior moment there


You are right there .
So.....do you have the answers ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  looks ok out and most importantly not too windy so alright for a bumble...which is a less advanced newbie version of a bimble  im wondering how high i should let my heart rate soar on the hilly bits ....the inbuilt 'rev limiter' cutting in could be unfortunate- think i'll ask in the health and dont die section.


That's a coincidence! Walking back from the park yesterday, our granddaughter said " look grandad, a bumble bee" I pointed out that it was a honeybee, as it made the honey that she'd had on her toast that morning, to which she replied " do those bees make Bumbles then granddad? " Wise beyond her years she then started making up all sorts of ideas as to what a " bumble " might be, and lo and behold @Chief Broom has answered the question 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2021)

Mr WD had a senior moment last week. We bought some covers to keep the frost off of some bushes that we have in pots.

Last week Mr WD took some empty boxes out and started a bonfire and burned them. Guess what else he burnt along with the empty boxes.....


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You are right there .
> So.....do you have the answers ?


Hell no


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, cool and damp here.


----------



## Paulus (11 Oct 2021)

Aircraft traffic has picked up quite a bit now that most countries are off the red list.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2021)

Typical of you lot to think it's funny. Now we have to buy more.

His excuse? "It wasn't my fault. I just picked up the boxes and took them outside and threw them on the bonfire. "


----------



## GM (11 Oct 2021)

Morning all... Highlight of the day is dental appointment with the Hygienist at lunchtime, and a bit of tidying up the garden.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A good nights sleep after the full on weekend looking after our granddaughter. Daughter had been up to Leicester to catch up with friends, some of whom she'd not seen for nearly 20 years.
> On a completely different topic, over the last few years I've occasionally come across an image, about the size of a small tile. It looks a bit robotic. They're in no particular place, one was in a wooded area, one at the side of a footpath, and yesterday I noticed one on a concrete post by a small alleyway. They're inconspicuous and I've done a bit of research but all to no avail. I wondered if anyone here was familiar with the image?
> 
> View attachment 613132





Mo1959 said:


> That's a bit like a Bhudda meditation position is it not. The Lotus Flower or whatever they call it? Be interesting to find out. Maybe just some random artist popping stuff up?


Buddhist lobster?!


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning gang .
> Right @classic33 its weird dream time again.
> In this one myself and MrsD travelled to the south of France so I could buy a single golf club (a driver....not the course).
> When we got there I found the price was not £130.00 but £1,300.00.
> ...


South of France, Monaco/Monte Carlo, you went to break the bank, but things got out of hand. It's this all this talk of premium bonds that's set you off down this train of thought. 
You wanted someone to help you carry your winnings home, and to impress while there. Cheques fit into a passport fairly easily though.
The golf club, you either failed to read the small print or couldn't. The latter an indication that you're overdue an eye test. Was the club left or right handed? Wrong handed might be why you didn't like it.
Golf in dreams is about life's little pleasant indulgences during times of stress and a chance to right what once went wrong. You may soon be rich, but wealth is not the only measure of how rich a man is.
You don't say how you travelled there, which may explain why you were cycling back, albeit on a "motorway". The wrong one signifies either that life is going too fast at the moment, or you are trying to catch up on things you feel you have missed. Maybe time to turn off at the next junction and find a quieter, slower road. Further symbolised by the fact that your means of transport, for both of you, is unsuited to the road you are on.

Hope this helps in someway.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> And todays old farts quiz.
> 1. What is the song ?
> 2 who sang it ?
> 3. For an extra point, who wrote it (I have no idea)
> ...


1) "All God's Creatures Have A Place In The Choir.
2) The Spinners(Remember them!)
3) No idea


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> South of France, Monaco/Monte Carlo, you went to break the bank, but things got out of hand. It's this all this talk of premium bonds that's set you off down this train of thought.
> You wanted someone to help you carry your winnings home, and to impress while there. Cheques fit into a passport fairly easily though.
> The golf club, you either failed to read the small print or couldn't. The latter an indication that you're overdue an eye test. Was the club left or right handed? Wrong handed might be why you didn't like it.
> Golf in dreams is about life's little pleasant indulgences during times of stress and a chance to right what once went wrong. You may soon be rich, but wealth is not the only measure of how rich a man is.
> ...


Knew I could rely on you.
Do you have a dream interpretation web site by chance.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> 1) "All God's Creatures Have A Place In The Choir.
> 2) The Spinners(Remember them!)
> 3) No idea


Miles out.......
1. When you come to the end of a lollypop
2. Max Bygraves


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Knew I could rely on you.
> Do you have a dream interpretation web site by chance.


Glad to have been of help.
No, are you thinking of getting further interpretations?
It may be "Cross my palm with silver" time if this becomes more frequent.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

Anyway Welshie.
My REAL senior moment last night.
I poured myself a glass of RED wine.
Put it on a table
And promptly knocked it off....all over the carpet


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Miles out.......
> 1. When you come to the end of a lollypop
> 2. Max Bygraves


Your heart goes plop!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Glad to have been of help.
> No, are you thinking of getting further interpretations?
> It may be "Cross my palm with silver" time if this becomes more frequent.


No probs.....just send me your bank and credit card details.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Your heart goes plop!


Close.
Plop goes your heart


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No probs.....just send me your bank and credit card details.








Down the left-hand side* for details of where to pay.

It's the left again!!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My REAL senior moment last night.


Mine was falling asleep without taking off my long-sleeved base layer and 'Pendle Pedal' tee-shirt. Not a big problem until I woke up this morning and spent a couple of minutes trying to find them! 

Another gorgeous day here. I will probably do a short bike ride and take the dog out later.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Oct 2021)

Finally after not sure how long, I have bimbled. Only 17 miles and not sure how much I enjoyed it compared to how I used to feel about cycling, but it's done.


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2021)

I've been for a bimble in the sunshine, my Birchley Heath loop, I've ridden 24 miles this morning, a lovely sunny morning for a bimble, chilly at first, my arms were cold, but warming up nicely as the ride wore on, it should be quite pleasant this afternoon. Riding back in down the Tamworth road there were a lot of pheasants about, I scattered several small groups of them.









The old Daw Mill Colliery​


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Ridding back in down the Tamworth road there were a lot of pheasants about, I scattered several small groups of them.


That's quite a busy road these days** so I am surprised that pheasants go onto it! 




** Unlike over 55 years ago when my parents were happy to let me cycle around there unaccompanied.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry...... I have edited my quiz question to include the clue
> *Stupid boy*.


He's not even from this country, much less Liverpool!


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> 1941 was a vintage year as it was the year I made my first appearance .


Didn't like what you saw, so disappeared for a few more years?


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's quite a busy road these days** so I am surprised that pheasants go onto it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It can get very busy at times, but this morning it was quiet, I usually find that the further away I get from Coventry the quieter it gets, it tends to be very busy around the old Royal court hotel with the traffic coming of the Coundon Wedge road.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Typical of you lot to think it's funny. Now we have to buy more.
> 
> His excuse? "It wasn't my fault. I just picked up the boxes and took them outside and threw them on the bonfire. "


At least you haven’t got the blame …. Yet 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> At least you haven’t got the blame …. Yet 😁


It's only a matter of time. It will be my fault for leaving the box there, even though Mr WD in fact put it there.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's only a matter of time. It will be my fault for leaving the box there, even though Mr WD in fact put it there.


I once got in deep water with Mrs Tenkaykev when she returned from the shops with yet another load of fresh produce to cram in the salad drawer. I asked “ did you want me to put this straight in the bin, or shall I put it in the fridge for a week or so first? “


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Finally after not sure how long, I have bimbled. Only 17 miles and not sure how much I enjoyed it compared to how I used to feel about cycling, but it's done.


Well done Mo


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> He's not even from this country, much less Liverpool!


Course he is......born in London


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I once got in deep water with Mrs Tenkaykev when she returned from the shops with yet another load of fresh produce to cram in the salad drawer. I asked “ did you want me to put this straight in the bin, or shall I put it in the fridge for a week or so first? “


I know that feeling well.
Oranges.
She must have them!.
The last 2 packs have ended up in the bin


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2021)

Pork, stuffing, roast potatoes, roast carrots, green beans and gravy for us today.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Pork, stuffing, roast potatoes, roast carrots, green beans and gravy for us today.


How do you do your roasties ?
Please don't say Aunt Bessies.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

Right.
Old farts quiz No 2.
Who controlled Archie Andrews ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Oct 2021)

Just had an unexpected email from my ISP ( Zen ) As the issue with resolving the fault on my line was not fully resolved on the day arranged, they have credited my account with £8.06. It's not a lot, but I wasn't aware of being due any compensation. It's refreshing to deal with such a competent and proactive organisation. ( They'd spotted an intermittent problem with my line and had been monitoring it prior to me contacting them )


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Right.
> Old farts quiz No 2.
> Who controlled Archie Andrews ?


Ooh, I think I might know this one, was it Julie ?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How do you do your roasties ?
> Please don't say Aunt Bessies.




Nope. Par boil carrots and potatoes. Drain. Shake well in the saucepan to break the surface up a bit then roast in a hot oven


----------



## pawl (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Right.
> Old farts quiz No 2.
> Who controlled Archie Andrews ?




Not sure but I think it was Peter broughthwho had his hand up his jacksie


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Not sure but I think it was Peter brought home had his hand up his jacksie




Somebodies hand.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2021)

The Eagle has landed not far from Upton on Severn.
Straight through this morning on the North Devon link road and the M5 - 2h 50m door to door. 150 miles.







Retreated to the Village Inn at Twyning for refreshments.





The Butty Bach ale is slipping down a treat.


----------



## pawl (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well done Mo





Do l get a well done I bimbled round the garden for an hour pushing the lawn mower


----------



## Sterlo (11 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed not far from Upton on Severn.
> Straight through this morning on the North Devon link road and the M5 - 2h 50m door to door. 150 miles.
> 
> View attachment 613164
> ...


Don't know why you bother with the caravan, you're always in the pub!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ooh, I think I might know this one, was it Julie ?


Nahh


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Not sure but I think it was Peter broughthwho had his hand up his jacksie


You sir are correct


----------



## numbnuts (11 Oct 2021)

I've been shopping 
Bin bags still not been picked up 
email to council - no reply
forget to pay council tax - knocking on the door


----------



## pawl (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You sir are correct




If memory serves me correctly he had a program on the steam radio Sunday lunch time


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> It can get very busy at times, but this morning it was quiet, I usually find that the further away I get from Coventry the quieter it gets, it tends to be very busy around the old Royal court hotel with the traffic coming of the Coundon Wedge Road.


IIRC, Coundon Wedge Rd was justified to serve the Jaguar works which were previously accessed via Browns Lane? Then, of course, they pretty much closed the factory! 

I used to play on Coundon Wedge as a child, before it had the road pushed through it. My cycle route out towards Corley used to start down North Brook Road and continue past Staircase Lane, both of which were messed up by the Wedge road. After that, I either used to ride up Long Lane to Tamworth Rd and go that way, or go through Brownshill Green and Corley Moor.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Right.
> Old farts quiz No 2.
> Who controlled Archie Andrews ?


Was he the one that got kidnapped?


----------



## pawl (11 Oct 2021)

Anyone watch the new series of The Larkins Personally I know it’s early days but I don’t think it’s a patch on the original with David Jason


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> IIRC, Coundon Wedge Rd was justified to serve the Jaguar works which were previously accessed via Browns Lane? Then, of course, they pretty much closed the factory!
> 
> I used to play on Coundon Wedge as a child, before it had the road pushed through it. My cycle route out towards Corley used to start down North Brook Road and continue past Staircase Lane, both of which were messed up by the Wedge road. After that, I either used to ride up Long Lane to Tamworth Rd and go that way, or go through Brownshill Green and Corley Moor.



When our lads were small and we lived in Earlsdon we would often walk across the wedge on a summers afternoon. Theres now an Amazon warehouse of the wedge road.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping
> Bin bags still not been picked up
> email to council - no reply
> *forget to pay council tax* - knocking on the door


Say you're withholding payment until their contractor does the job they've been paid to do.


----------



## 12boy (11 Oct 2021)

This talk of when you were born reminds me of the lines about California, where I was born in 1949...
The miners came in 49
The whores in 51
And when they got together
They made the Native Son.
Glad to hear you bimbled, Mo. 
Tomorrow at 8 am I will have a laser procedure to collapse the varicose veins in my right leg. It is outpatient and I can drive myself home although I must wear support panty hose continually for 3 days, after which I can bathe. No heavy lifting for a while so I hope the expected snow Tue and Wed aint too heavy as l will need to make a path for the old dog to relieve herself outside.
Be well and safe.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> This talk of when you were born reminds me of the lines about California, where I was born in 1949...
> The miners came in 49
> The whores in 51
> And when they got together
> ...


That Lancashire forecast for snow was correct then, they just got the continent wrong.
Take it easy, like the nurse said.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Anyone watch the new series of The Larkins Personally I know it’s early days but I don’t think it’s a patch on the original with David Jason


We watched it.
At best it was OKish.
MrsD enjoyed it.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I once got in deep water with Mrs Tenkaykev when she returned from the shops with yet another load of fresh produce to cram in the salad drawer.* I asked “ did you want me to put this straight in the bin, or shall I put it in the fridge for a week or so first? “*



You do like to live dangerously!


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Finally after not sure how long, I have bimbled. Only 17 miles and not sure how much I enjoyed it compared to how I used to feel about cycling, but it's done.



Well done, I am sure you will soon be on top form, 50 miles before breakfast, and, still be first on here


----------



## GM (11 Oct 2021)

Back from the Hygienist, wow what a difference. Normally just have a scale and polish from the dentist every 6 months, but the Hygienist really dug deep. There're like Jurgen Klopp's now


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Oct 2021)

A day on the beach today, Findhorn to Roseisle. Waved to @Chief Broom across the water.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A day on the beach today, Findhorn to Roseisle. Waved to @Chief Broom across the water.
> View attachment 613184
> 
> View attachment 613186


Footprints in the Sand ...........


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2021)

Beautiful evening here in South Worcestershire - not a breath of wind and the hot air balloons are out.
The site we are on is a 5 pitch Certificated Location (CL) and there are only 2 of us on it. Lovely views across to Bredon Hill.
We're meeting up with MrsDs brother and brother in law tomorrow for lunch in Droitwich.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> Tomorrow at 8 am I will have a laser procedure to collapse the varicose veins in my right leg. It is outpatient and I can drive myself home although I must wear support panty hose continually for 3 days, after which I can bathe.


My mum had big problems with varicose veins. She had to have old-fashioned surgery on hers. The laser treatment sounds like a much better treatment! Good luck with it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Oct 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Don't know why you bother with the caravan, you're always in the pub!


I think this might be @Dirk


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think this might be @Dirk
> 
> View attachment 613188


Got me bang to rights there matey!


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think this might be @Dirk
> 
> View attachment 613188


No wonder he's parked up, have you seen the state of that bike. He'll get that thing nowhere with it.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Miles out.......
> 1. When you come to the end of a lollypop
> 2. Max Bygraves



Now I immediately thought of Annie's Song, written and performed by John Denver. 

Have I missed something??? 🤔


Tenkaykev said:


> I once got in deep water with Mrs Tenkaykev when she returned from the shops with yet another load of fresh produce to cram in the salad drawer. I asked “ did you want me to put this straight in the bin, or shall I put it in the fridge for a week or so first? “



Ah the times I've said similar.........only to regret it .........


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Now I immediately thought of Annie's Song, written and performed by John Denver.
> 
> *Have I missed something??? *🤔
> 
> ...


Yep!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2021)

Victoria Coren Mitchell has a sparkly design on her right cheek tonight. This seems out of character.

Today's ride. My buddy is training for the London>Edinburgh>London audax in 2022. He asked me to join him but after a lot of thought I declined as I know I'm not sufficiently dedicated to do the training.

Anyway my buddy has decided he needs to ride at a HR max of 125. We have to hold this steady for mile after mile. Our HRs are quite different - I'm often 30-40bpm slower. So we tried this. His max 151, avg 127. Mine max 130, avg 97. This with me doing a lot of miles on the front in a headwind. If he's on 125 I'm around 92-93.

Not sure how this is going to pan out. A 67 mile route we would usually ride in around 4 hours took 4:47. I was bloody freezing. Set off in shorts and my autumn jacket by the end I was wearing a waterproof jacket to keep warm. Yesterday broadly similar route, four hours and toasty to warm in the same autumn jacket.

🤔🤔🤔


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Yep!


Oh. Pray tell.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh. Pray tell.


See Dave7's earlier post.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Victoria Coren Mitchell has a sparkly design on her right cheek tonight. This seems out of character.
> 
> Today's ride. My buddy is training for the London>Edinburgh>London audax in 2022. He asked me to join him but after a lot of thought I declined as I know I'm not sufficiently dedicated to do the training.
> 
> ...


He's looking at going further at that rate though.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> He's looking at going further at that rate though.


Oh definitely. I understand the principle and the why. We've talked it through in detail and we will do this till Christmas.

He's one of three who supported me for months as I prepared for The Fred - every ride over tens of thousands of feet climbing. I'm returning the favour but I can see it's going to be a very cold couple of months. Winter kit is coming out for Wednesday.

I think it will do me a lot of good....... provided I don't go hypothermic.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh definitely. I understand the principle and the why. We've talked it through in detail and we will do this till Christmas.
> 
> He's one of three who supported me for months as I prepared for The Fred - every ride over tens of thousands of feet climbing. I'm returning the favour but I can see it's going to be a very cold couple of months. Winter kit is coming out for Wednesday.
> 
> I think it will do me a lot of good....... provided I don't go hypothermic.


That which cannot kill you, can only make you stronger?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> That which cannot kill you, can only make you stronger?


That saying is the biggest load of old b*ll*cks going! 

So, you nearly die of Covid-19, somehow survive, and then suffer long Covid... Is that really going to make you stronger?!!! 

Or, in my case, devastating blood clots permanently damage one leg, my lungs, and (probably?) my heart... I struggle now to average the speed in kph that I used to do in mph!


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That saying is the biggest load of old b*ll*cks going!
> 
> So, you nearly die of Covid-19, somehow survive, and then suffer long Covid... Is that really going to make you stronger?!!!
> 
> Or, in my case, devastating blood clots permanently damage one leg, my lungs, and (probably?) my heart... I struggle now to average the speed in kph that I used to do in mph!


That would be _"that which didn't kill you, makes you weary"[/B]_


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2021)

For example, an undulating but not massively hilly little ride today took me 1 hr 15 mins. 20 kms with 310 m of ascent (12.5 miles, just over 1,000 ft). A decidedly non-spectacular 16 kph/10 mph!


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> For example, an undulating but not massively hilly little ride today took me 1 hr 15 mins. 20 kms with 310 m of ascent (12.5 miles, just over 1,000 ft). A decidedly non-spectacular 16 kph/10 mph!


Did you enjoy the ride whilst you were doing it, with no adverse effects from doing it?

If so, why bother about the speed.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you enjoy the ride whilst you were doing it, with no adverse effects from doing it?
> 
> If so, why bother about the speed.


It's a fair comment. I agree that I am not in a race so it shouldn't matter, but I want to do long, hilly rides in a reasonable amount of time. I used to do 200 km audax rides with (say) 3,000 m of ascent in 10 hours. I have given up on them now because I would be in a right state by the finish and would be struggling to finish in daylight! 

I feel uncomfortable from about 50 kms if hills are involved. If the route is flat the discomfort would start at more like 50 miles. 

The truth is though that I don't know how much is due to wear and tear on my body, and how much is just lack of fitness! I will try harder next year and see what happens!


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It's a fair comment. I agree that I am not in a race so it shouldn't matter, but I want to do long, hilly rides in a reasonable amount of time. I used to do 200 km audax rides with (say) 3,000 m of ascent in 10 hours. I have given up on them now because I would be in a right state by the finish and would be struggling to finish in daylight!
> 
> I feel uncomfortable from about 50 kms if hills are involved. If the route is flat the discomfort would start at more like 50 miles.
> 
> The truth is though that I don't know how much is due to wear and tear on my body, and how much is just lack of fitness! I will try harder next year and see what happens!


All the above could just be old age. 
As for no hills, that'd be awkward round these parts.

Try harder if you feel like doing so, not because you feel you have to.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Try harder if you feel like doing so, not because you feel you have to.


As in '_harder than during 18 months of Covid-19 pandemic_' as opposed to '_harder than before_'!


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> As in '_harder than during 18 months of Covid-19 pandemic_' as opposed to '_harder than before_'!


As in harder than before you gave up long distance rides against the clock.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2021)

It was a statement, not a question! 

I would like to be able to do long hard rides pushing myself, or the same rides more slowly without them hurting.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It was a statement, not a question!
> 
> I would like to be able to do long hard rides pushing myself, or the same rides more slowly without them hurting.


Okay

Not too certain how it was meant, until now.


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


Me too. Still dark but it’s dry. However the forecast is saying some rain soon. Different jacket required for my wander this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2021)

Morning! Still half dark but the sky looks benign. Very stiff when I woke this morning but that seems to be easing.

Did anyone see the Northern Lights last night? Supposedly visible in my area 9.00 to 11.00pm. I forgot and went to bed.

'Tis Tuesday which means I'm off to collect STP in half an hour. Quick tidy round and I must go


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That saying is the biggest load of old b*ll*cks going!
> 
> So, you nearly die of Covid-19, somehow survive, and then suffer long Covid... Is that really going to make you stronger?!!!
> 
> Or, in my case, devastating blood clots permanently damage one leg, my lungs, and (probably?) my heart... I struggle now to average the speed in kph that I used to do in mph!


There must be a lot of old 'accepted' sayings that are b*ll*cks.
An apple a day keeps the Doctor away ??


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks, I've got to talk to someone about getting a MOT and service done this morning, and I've got some wheelchair repairs to do this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2021)

Good morning .
Woke to to devastating news.
In the new issues....Superman is coming out as bi-sexual. What the hell are they doing to our childhood heroes .

In other news I see that Tyson Fury earned £20M from that fight, making him worth over £90M.
I tried boxing at school. Got punched once and decided I didn't like it.


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Slept like a log last night - always do in the van. Mind you, I always do at home as well. 
Off to Droitwich this morning to meet up with MrsDs brother and b-i-l.
Lunch in the Gardener's Arms.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It's a fair comment. I agree that I am not in a race so it shouldn't matter, but I want to do long, hilly rides in a reasonable amount of time. I used to do 200 km audax rides with (say) 3,000 m of ascent in 10 hours. I have given up on them now because I would be in a right state by the finish and would be struggling to finish in daylight!
> 
> I feel uncomfortable from about 50 kms if hills are involved. If the route is flat the discomfort would start at more like 50 miles.
> 
> The truth is though that I don't know how much is due to wear and tear on my body, and how much is just lack of fitness! I will try harder next year and see what happens!



Its just old father time catching up with you, I think you're about five years younger than me, I'm having similar happening to me, its age related and we all experience it but it varies slightly from person to person.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, I've got to talk to someone about getting a MOT and service done this morning, and I've got some wheelchair repairs to do this afternoon.


Is it an NHS wheelchair or one you bought?
I bought MrsDs......very lightweight but not good on rough ground.


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2021)

Right, house tody, breakfast earen. Once Mini D ismwalked to schoolmIll crack on with some bass practice.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Slept like a log last night - always do in the van. Mind you, I always do at home as well.
> Off to Droitwich this morning to meet up with MrsDs brother and b-i-l.
> Lunch in the Gardener's Arms.


WHAT...... Dirk and a pub ??????? Never.


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning .
> Woke to to devastating news.
> In the new issues....Superman is coming out as bi-sexual. What the hell are they doing to our childhood heroes .
> 
> ...


What do you expect from a man in tights who wears a cape, of all things?
I did a bit of boxing at school and at the Boys Brigade club (are they still a thing?) I met Frankie Vaughan there in 1968. He congratulated me on my Southpaw style.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> What do you expect from a man in tights who wears a cape, of all things?
> I did a bit of boxing at school and at the Boys Brigade club (are they still a thing?) I met Frankie Vaughan there in 1968. He congratulated me on my Southpaw style.


I always liked Frankie Vaughan


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2021)

I am here now . Been awake for ages but couldn't be arsed to get up I was nice and warm.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I always liked Frankie Vaughan


I always thought he was a little too interested in the Boys Brigade.


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning .
> Woke to to devastating news.
> In the new issues....Superman is coming out as bi-sexual. What the hell are they doing to our childhood heroes .
> 
> ...


When I joined the Army they said, "oooh, you're a big lad - boxing team!"

I may be a big lad, and I can punch pretty hard, but I have the nervous system and reactions of a stegosaurus and lost every fight.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is it an NHS wheelchair or one you bought?
> I bought MrsDs......very lightweight but not good on rough ground.



No its ours, its a cheapy, unfortunately it has a habit of working its wheel nuts loose.


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Oct 2021)

Yesterday another ride in brilliant sunshine, can we still call this late autumn? . When I returned Mrs JK took me into the room we had just finished decorating, she wants another coat of gloss on the skirting boards . I have to agree it does look a bit thin places .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, cool and cloudy here.


----------



## Sterlo (12 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Morning! Still half dark but the sky looks benign. *Very stiff when I woke this morning but that seems to be easing*.
> 
> Did anyone see the Northern Lights last night? Supposedly visible in my area 9.00 to 11.00pm. I forgot and went to bed.
> 
> 'Tis Tuesday which means I'm off to collect STP in half an hour. Quick tidy round and I must go


Hope you didn't waste it at your time of life


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Its just old father time catching up with you, I think you're about five years younger than me, I'm having similar happening to me, its age related and we all experience it but it varies slightly from person to person.


This exactly! So much depends of lifestyle and how lucky/unlucky you have been with injuries and aches and pains.

I felt pretty demoralised on my walk this morning. I saw a woman I know park her car for her walk and looked back to see her in the distance, but by the time I was toiling up the steepest part of the climb trying to get my legs to work, I looked back and she was making up on me. She is bloody a year off 80 and I am 62 and she seemed to be climbing quicker and with less effort than me.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Oct 2021)

Good Morning Folks,
A bright and sunny morning. It's the second Tuesday of the Month which means a trip to the Black Bear to catch up with friends. I'll be carrying the tickets for Poole Beer Festival for distribution, we've opted for the Friday lunchtime session as there'll be the full choice of beers available and much less chance of me falling asleep than if we'd chosen the evening session.
Yesterday saw four Airbus Freight flights from Cardiff into Hurn, all spaced about an hour or so apart. I take it that it's quicker to do the short hop by aircraft than send it by road. 
Have a peaceful day folks.


----------



## GM (12 Oct 2021)

Morning all... Today the gasman cometh, to service the boiler. They said anytime between 8am and 5pm. It's really annoying when they don't give you a definite time even am or pm would be more helpful. 
Apart from that not much exciting news to report


----------



## Chief Broom (12 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  im off for a spin in a while, going to to make the best of the bright days before things get icy n dicy Havent had any problems with the cows on my regular route though one did give me an expression of 'what are you looking at' yesterday  Pic below is Loch Brora and my old dogs ashes are under that tree, i always think of him as i ride by and say hello, he's not forgotten!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Oct 2021)

I’ve learnt a new word today, ‘dior’.


----------



## pawl (12 Oct 2021)

Morning Just had a senior moment Put the pod in the coffee machine Pressed start .Left it to run Mrs p said your supposed to put a cup under the spout and make sure that there is enough water in the tank

Coffee all over the work surface


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2021)

The sun has finally showed up.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This exactly! So much depends of lifestyle and how lucky/unlucky you have been with injuries and aches and pains.
> 
> I felt pretty demoralised on my walk this morning. I saw a woman I know park her car for her walk and looked back to see her in the distance, but by the time I was toiling up the steepest part of the climb trying to get my legs to work, I looked back and she was making up on me. She is bloody a year off 80 and I am 62 and she seemed to be climbing quicker and with less effort than me.



People like that are annoying, I know fellas in their 70's and 80's who are still Time Trialing and still putting in times that a young rider would be proud of.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2021)

This appeared on facebook today


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> People like that are annoying, I know fellas in their 70's and 80's who are still Time Trialing and still putting in times that a young rider would be proud of.


Her poor husband isn't so fortunate. She was saying he can barely walk now as the circulation in his legs is so poor. I think we should just all enjoy it while we can as we don't know how we will end up.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Her poor husband isn't so fortunate. She was saying he can barely walk now as the circulation in his legs is so poor. I think we should just all enjoy it while we can as we don't know how we will end up.



Too true.


----------



## Paulus (12 Oct 2021)

Good morning all.
Had a horrible nights sleep. MrsP was tossing and turning all night. First woke up at 12.30, hoping it was 06.30, again at 04.30, and again at 05.30. Finally got out of bed at 07.30.

Got pop master on the radio the moment then I am going out on the bike for a while.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Morning Just had a senior moment Put the pod in the coffee machine Pressed start .Left it to run Mrs p said your supposed to put a cup under the spout and make sure that there is enough water in the tank
> 
> Coffee all over the work surface


Done that.......but only once.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2021)

Good grief STP moves fast and far now......... she's asleep. I may be soon!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> People like that are annoying, I know fellas in their 70's and 80's who are still Time Trialing and still putting in times that a young rider would be proud of.


Guy I ride with regularly is 71. TT10 this year of 22:30 while taking 32 seconds off his previous PB set last year. He also smashes any climb put in his way.

Quite astonishing. We take great pleasure in his achievements.......and the piss on a regular basis.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2021)

Busy Bee today loaf under way and 24 mince pies cooking.
Broke my splashguard on the kenwood, ordered another one 
We are having new emergency lighting fitted, getting ready for all the black outs


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> This appeared on facebook today
> 
> View attachment 613296


Just seen that on Quora ........doing the rounds


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2021)

I’ve bought some Euromillions tickets for tonight’s draw since it’s a massive rollover. I will probably win £2.50 as usual.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve bought some Euromillions tickets for tonight’s draw since it’s a massive rollover. I will probably win £2.50 as usual.


Good luck...........maybe I should buy some too


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve bought some Euromillions tickets for tonight’s draw since it’s a massive rollover. I will probably win £2.50 as usual.


I bought a ticket last week and they hgave me £2.00 back just for having a go. I have one for tonight


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Guy I ride with regularly is 71. TT10 this year of 22:30 while taking 32 seconds off his previous PB set last year. He also smashes any climb put in his way.
> 
> Quite astonishing. We take great pleasure in his achievements.......and the piss on a regular basis.



Thats a very good time, well done that fella.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2021)

I have had a slice of toast with scrambled egg for lunch. Eggs needed used up anyway. 
It’s brightening up now so should get another walk soon.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve bought some Euromillions tickets for tonight’s draw since it’s a massive rollover. I will probably win £2.50 as usual.



If you win "the big one" will you still speak to us?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> If you win "the big one" will you still speak to us?


I’ll even give you £100,000 each


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2021)

Breaking News


> Thousands of eggs have been stolen from a local farm.
> Police suspect poachers are to blame.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Breaking News


Smash and grab?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ll even give you £100,000 each


Go, Mo, Go......


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2021)

Hermes "failed delivery" scam anyone ?
I have been getting texts for the last few days now. Apparently you are supposed to click on the 'link' etc etc.
(I wonder how many people get caught out).
So today I got one from them which I knew was genuine......no need to click on anything. Its simply telling me that a parcel I am expecting is on the way


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Guy I ride with regularly is 71. TT10 this year of 22:30 while taking 32 seconds off his previous PB set last year. He also smashes any climb put in his way.
> 
> Quite astonishing. We take great pleasure in his achievements.......*and the piss on a regular basis*.


Just don't carry it too far.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hermes "failed delivery" scam anyone ?
> I have been getting texts for the last few days now. Apparently you are supposed to click on the 'link' etc etc.
> (I wonder how many people get caught out).
> So today I got one from them which I knew was genuine......no need to click on anything. Its simply telling me that a parcel I am expecting is on the way



I keep getting car phone warehouse calls, someone with a thick accent thats difficult to understand, the number is now blocked, I also get the one ring calls, if I phoned them back I'd find myself on a premium rate line, I've stopped blocking those, every time I block a number they come back on a different number.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I keep getting car phone warehouse calls, someone with a thick accent thats difficult to understand, the number is now blocked, I also get the one ring calls, if I phoned them back I'd find myself on a premium rate line, I've stopped blocking those, every time I block a number they come back on a different number.


I've blocked 43 of those numbers, to date. Seems to have slowed the calls down a bit.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've blocked 43 of those numbers, to date. Seems to have slowed the calls down a bit.


Thats because Dave r has diverted all his to you


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thats because Dave r has diverted all his to you


At up to £15 a minute to answer, or part off, I can see why.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've blocked 43 of those numbers, to date. Seems to have slowed the calls down a bit.


My phone displays the senders name if in my address list. If I do not recognise it I never answer and leave it to answering service. Messages are very seldom left and it discourages the junk callers I think as they have mostly stopped calling.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've blocked 43 of those numbers, to date. Seems to have slowed the calls down a bit.



I just ignore them now.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2021)

Some people are best put on the ignore list.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I just ignore them now.


It's when the number is similar to one you're expecting a call from and miss, do you return the call or not?


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's when the number is similar to one you're expecting a call from and miss, do you return the call or not?


I’ve had a spoofed call listing my own landline number as being the calling number 😁 If I’d answered and found myself on the other end of line We’d be in “ Twilight Zone “ territory 🎶🎶🤔🎶🎶


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's when the number is similar to one you're expecting a call from and miss, do you return the call or not?



Thats where the danger lies.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2021)

Can it be that you're all busy having your afternoon naps?


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can it be that you're all busy having your afternoon naps?



I've been watching the crash detectives on the I Player.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been watching the crash detectives on the I Player.


Any good?


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Any good?



Interesting, the attention to detail when they are investigating a crash scene is amazing.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/b0b056g3/the-crash-detectives


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Interesting, the attention to detail when they are investigating a crash scene is amazing.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/b0b056g3/the-crash-detectives


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 613348



I find that annoying but I have a license.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2021)

My 102 km Devon ride today went really well. 

It was a bit chilly when I set off so as well as what I wore for my sunny metric century a few days ago, I added arm warmers, and a buff round my neck. With those I felt comfortable and they stayed on for about 4 hours, until the overcast conditions finally gave way to sunshine.

Today's route was flatter than my other longish Devon rides. It still had 1,025 m of ascent but that compares to 1,500 m and 1,700+ m on the previous couple. I went round an hour quicker and still felt pretty fresh when I got back.

The cycle.travel site had suggested some cycle paths that I hadn't noticed on the OS map and they were very good. There was a tiny lane down from Otterton towards the sea. That would have been absolutely crazy to drive up and down in the past, but they have now closed it as a road so it has become a fine path for walkers and cyclists. At the bottom of that, there is a lot of work going on. I stopped to read a notice and found that it is for the *Lower Otter Restoration project*. If you are interested in such conservation projects, take a look at *this detailed PDF* file.

I didn't go down to the coast in Budleigh Salterton, instead taking a couple of fairly quiet roads round to *a fine path to Exmouth* which seemed to be very popular with walkers and cyclists. It follows the route of a disused railway line into Exmouth, where more cycle paths join up with the Exe Valley Trail to Exeter.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Oct 2021)

Managed to delete my phone keyboard an hour or so earlier. No idea how.

I've got it back now. No idea how.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Managed to delete my phone keyboard an hour or so earlier. No idea how.
> 
> I've got it back now. No idea how.


So if it disappears again you'll not know what you did, or what to do!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2021)

Morning. Beat Drago today

Sorry to say peeps you won’t be getting a share of my Euromillions win as it was only £3.90. 

Looks a decent morning and to remain dry all day. Green bin day.


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2021)

I have risen!

Tonight its the open evening at the big school weve chosen for Mini D. I dont know why I have to go because Mrs D works their and knows all about it, but orders are orders.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> So if it disappears again you'll not know what you did, or what to do!


Correct. I seemed to accidentally hit a combination of keys which changed the keyboard to an irritating thing which Flores around the screen.

Eventually managed to delete that not realising all I'd be left with was voice activated typing!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2021)

Good morning. Not convinced this is the same keyboard as I had previously. It predicts the next word I might type. Could be fun.

Pitch black outside but calm, mild and very light drizzle. Plan is to ride, I'll wait and see what others think.

Cycle club AGM tonight. I'm off to compose the Club Sec's report.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Not convinced this is the same keyboard as I had previously. It predicts the next word I might type. Could be fun.
> 
> Pitch black outside but calm, mild and very light drizzle. Plan is to ride, I'll wait and see what others think.
> 
> Cycle club AGM tonight. I'm off to compose the Club Sec's report.


I hate predictive text. Sounds like a good idea but is a real PITA. If you go into 'settings' you can remove it.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2021)

Good day all.
Right @classic33 ......last nights weird dream.
I owned a pet Giraffe. It quickly grew too big so I decided to get rid of if by putting it in the bin (yes I know).
It stuck its head out as though to say "what are you doing to me" .....so I took it back out.
Next thing it was full grown and a real problem.
No idea what happened to it.

Over to you Classic


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2021)

Good morning everybody, car for MOT and service this morning then yoga.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2021)

Its official......I DO NOT like winter .
0615 it was pitch black and cold.
@Mo1959 apparently there was o winner last night you can win it on Friday


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2021)

Think I mentioned that we bought a heater for the conservatory.
Its a Zanussi tower convector so it takes up very little space.
It is silent and throws out plenty of heat. Makes the conservatory nice and cozy.


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Think I mentioned that we bought a heater for the conservatory.
> Its a Zanussi tower convector so it takes up very little space.
> It is silent and throws out plenty of heat. Makes the conservatory nice and cozy.


With the price of gas going nuts im going to sweep the chimney this week and start using the fire in the dining room, which I haven't done for a few years. I may get a heater like that for the bedroom.

To be fair the price of gas could rise tenfold and I could atill well afford it, but the I see it the less pennies in someone elses account and the more in mine the better.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2021)

In other news.
MrsD is fighting back.
She battled up and down the stairs twice yesterday.
I had to stay behind/in front of her as she clawed her way up but she did it....I was proud of her.
A friend is picking her up at 1200. A local pub has a lunchtime cabaret, lunch and bingo......GO GIRLS


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  enjoyed my ride yesterday, bit cold starting so wore my jacket but took it off before going up my nemesis of a hill. Plenty of 'passing' places on the way up which could be appropriate if i keel over  anyhow i sailed up no worries and no sign of the Grim Reaper waiting for me!
Windy again today ****er, guess i'll go for a walk the sea is always interesting,


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> With the price of gas going nuts im going to sweep the chimney this week and start using the fire in the dining room, which I haven't done for a few years. I may get a heater like that for the bedroom.
> 
> To be fair the price of gas could rise tenfold and I could atill well afford it, but the I see it the less pennies in someone elses account and the more in mine the better.


I recommend 2 things..
1. Not sure its still legal but get a brush and shove miniD up the chimney .
2. I recommend this tower heater. So quiet but very effective.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2021)

Morning. I won the grand sum of Zero on the lottery last night

Dark and misty here but at least it isn't cold.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> In other news.
> MrsD is fighting back.
> She battled up and down the stairs twice yesterday.
> I had to stay behind/in front of her as she clawed her way up but she did it....I was proud of her.
> A friend is picking her up at 1200. A local pub has a lunchtime cabaret, lunch and bingo......GO GIRLS


That’s great news Dave. I was talking to a lady on one of Mrs Tenkaykev’s “ Walking for Health “ walks, she’s recently moved to a GFF and mentioned how she was starting to realise how much exercise she’d previously got just with walking up and down the stairs in the course of a normal day.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good day all.
> Right @classic33 ......last nights weird dream.
> I owned a pet Giraffe. It quickly grew too big so I decided to get rid of if by putting it in the bin (yes I know).
> It stuck its head out as though to say "what are you doing to me" .....so I took it back out.
> ...


Dave7 you need help . PROFESSIONAL HELP


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That’s great news Dave. I was talking to a lady on one of Mrs Tenkaykev’s “ Walking for Health “ walks, she’s recently moved to a GFF and mentioned how she was starting to realise how much exercise she’d previously got just with walking up and down the stairs in the course of a normal day.


I agree with that. My "our' problem is getting her to do it every day. Its so much hard work.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Dave7 you need help . PROFESSIONAL HELP


I have professional help.......Classic sends me regular invoices.
TBH I have not paid him yet


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2021)

From my facebook page this morning.


----------



## Sterlo (13 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Beat Drago today
> 
> Sorry to say peeps you won’t be betting a share of my Euromillions win as it was only £3.90.
> 
> Looks a decent morning and to remain dry all day. Green bin day.


Sorry but you promised, you are Mo and I claim my £10k!


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

First mug of tea being consumed as we lie in our huge caravan bed - bigger than king size - looking out at Bredon Hill in the distance. There's a bit of blue sky around. Eeee this is the life!
Taking doggie for a walk on Malvern this morning. Dropping in to mooch around a caravan shop and then meeting some mates from Redditch for lunch at the Drum & Monkey.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2021)

Back a nice 5 mile walk. Just stuck to the flat today and went along the riverside trail. Nothing very exciting apart from a Heron sitting on a stone trying to catch breakfast. Very peaceful. Sadly by afternoon it will be busy with the schools being off so I will find somewhere else to walk later. Enjoying my walking just now.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2021)

I have just ordered a few Scottish Charity Air Ambulance Christmas cards and noticed they had nice gilets and tartan buffs for sale too so got them too. Great cause.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, cool and cloudy again.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2021)

I know it's Scottish themed but feel free to buy and support anyone. 


https://www.scaa.org.uk/browse


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2021)

Shocking realisation... 

I have been at my sister's house in Devon for a week. We have had sunshine every day. She has a lovely sloping elevated terraced back garden with views of rolling wooded hills. 

Q: How many hours a day did I spend out there on average? 

A: Zero! I only saw the garden once when I looked out of a rear window on the way upstairs for a post-ride shower. 

I have slipped into isolation in Todmorden during the Covid-19 pandemic. I have spent months in one room with the curtains closed. It appears that I am carrying the depressing habit around the country with me! 

I am heading back today. I bet that the weather turns as soon as I get back to Yorkshire/Lancashire! 

I must get my CX bike sorted out before winter. It is the only bike I have with proper mudguards. I don't want to spend even more time stuck indoors on the turbo trainer!


----------



## pawl (13 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> In other news.
> MrsD is fighting back.
> She battled up and down the stairs twice yesterday.
> I had to stay behind/in front of her as she clawed her way up but she did it....I was proud of her.
> A friend is picking her up at 1200. A local pub has a lunchtime cabaret, lunch and bingo......GO GIRLS




Well done Mrsd
😍😍


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2021)

The black bag saga -
the council are refusing to handle black plastic bags now, everything must be in a wheelie bin.
Today, Aster my housing association came with a big van and picked up all the bags from both blocks, so it looks like we will have wheelie bins, God knows where they will put them.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The black bag saga -
> the council are refusing to handle black plastic bags now, everything must be in a wheelie bin.
> Today, Aster my housing association came with a big van and picked up all the bags from both blocks, so it looks like we will have wheelie bins, God knows where they will put them.


Maybe the large communal ones that all the flat users will share?


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe the large communal ones that all the flat users will share?


Yes, I think your right


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good day all.
> Right @classic33 ......last nights weird dream.
> I owned a pet Giraffe. It quickly grew too big so I decided to get rid of if by putting it in the bin (yes I know).
> It stuck its head out as though to say "what are you doing to me" .....so I took it back out.
> ...


Giraffes are not a common sight outside of Africa, therefore you may feel that it has to be something odd. Not true.

Owning a giraffe is a sign of your optimistic and energetic personality. It may also be a subconscious message from your now forgotten past, reminding you of something you should have done.
That you felt it was speaking to you can be a sign of work this that's to be done in order to achieve your goal. You may have unusual events happening soon in your life. Maybe as a result of something that happened a long time ago.
If it did say anything to you, try to remember/recall those words. This is important as it will be something that needs to be done.

You came close to giving up(Placing it in the bin) only to decide after, that you didn't want to give in(You retrieved it).

You may soon have some pleasurable and interesting experiences or event(s), so be ready.

Payment to the account given earlier.

this changed to that's with strike through text being left


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe the large communal ones that all the flat users will share?


Dreadful idea if a local estate is anything to go by.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning everybody, car for MOT and service this morning then yoga.


Why's the car going to yoga after it's MOT and service?


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Dave7 you need help . PROFESSIONAL HELP


The going rate for professional dream interpretation is between £10 & £25 a minute. This way is cheaper for him.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2021)

WTF!!! 

I dozed off on the train but was suddenly jolted awake by a large man screaming "*YOU ARE A LIAR - I AM GOING TO KILL YOU!!!*" 

[Short pause... Quiet voice...] 

"_I am dreadfully sorry everyone, I have Tourettes!_"


----------



## Sterlo (13 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> I dozed off on the train but was suddenly jolted awake by a large man screaming "*YOU ARE A LIAR - I AM GOING TO KILL YOU!!!*"
> 
> ...


It would have been more worrying if he said, "No really, I am".


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> I dozed off on the train but was suddenly jolted awake by a large man screaming "*YOU ARE A LIAR - I AM GOING TO KILL YOU!!!*"
> 
> ...


Was he wearing mask as required though though.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Was he wearing mask as required though though.


He is behind me so I can't see, but he sounded as though he is one of the 90% of rail passengers who apparently have medical reasons for not wearing one!


----------



## Sterlo (13 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Was he wearing mask as required though though.


Yes, one of these..


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> He is behind me so I can't see, but he sounded as though he is one of the 90% of rail passengers who apparently have medical reasons for not wearing one!


He's behind you! I'd swap seats if possible, and go back to sleep.

Weather here at present, cool but dry.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Yes, one of these..
> View attachment 613461


Wearing similar to this until May this year.





Complete with it's own air supply.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2021)

Anyway @classic33 its all well and good explaining my dream AND I assure you the cheque is in the post......but where is my Giraffe ?? I have looked all over the house but can't find it


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2021)

A while ago I mentioned a cleaning "stuff" we heard about... its simply called The Pink Stuff.
Our hot air frier had a real build up up hardened grease that even a pan scrub could not shift.
Today I applied the "Stuff", left it for an hour then rubbed it down......amazing.
I highly recommend it.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2021)

I've just seen a policeman on a bicycle ...........fuel shortage


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> He's behind you! I'd swap seats if possible, and go back to sleep.
> 
> Weather here at present, cool but dry.


I am swapping trains! Getting off in Birmingham now to have lunch with my stepdaughter.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2021)

Steak and kidney pie and fries for us.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Steak and kidney pie and fries for us.


Chicken tikka, rice and naan for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Chicken tikka, rice and naan for me.


Sounds really nice


----------



## numbnuts (13 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Steak and kidney pie and fries for us.





welsh dragon said:


> Steak and kidney pie and chips for us


You had it on the 5th as well


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway @classic33 its all well and good explaining my dream AND I assure you the cheque is in the post......but where is my Giraffe ?? I have looked all over the house but can't find it


Have you checked for your passport?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2021)

I just had a lovely big Greek! 

Wash your minds out - SALAD!!!


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2021)

I've picked the car up, full service and MOT, £185, one advisory, "service brake fluctuating but not excessively rear".


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I've picked the car up, full service and MOT, £185, one advisory, "service brake fluctuating but not excessively rear".


Off to it's yoga class now?


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Oct 2021)

Yesterdays trip to the Black Bear went really well. A bright sunny day with spectacular views on the 30 minute train journey. We all had a meal and decided on the homemade gooseberry and apple crumble with custard for dessert. The fruit was all from the landlady's dad's garden and one of the best fruit crumbles that we'd ever had 
The dog tether post was novel, and the note on the pumps about needing to close for the day made me laugh.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you checked for your passport?


How is a Giraffe going to hide under a passport


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How is a Giraffe going to hide under a passport


You got it in your bin!

It might be travelling under a false passport, have you considered that.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good day all.
> Right @classic33 ......last nights weird dream.
> I owned a pet Giraffe. It quickly grew too big so I decided to get rid of if by putting it in the bin (yes I know).
> It stuck its head out as though to say "what are you doing to me" .....so I took it back out.
> ...



Can you let me have some of what you're smoking? 😎



Dave7 said:


> *A while ago I mentioned a cleaning "stuff" we heard about... its simply called The Pink Stuff*.
> Our hot air frier had a real build up up hardened grease that even a pan scrub could not shift.
> Today I applied the "Stuff", left it for an hour then rubbed it down......amazing.
> I highly recommend it.



Or have you been sniffing this Pink Stuff?


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Can you let me have some of what you're smoking? 😎


Smoking in bed, he could drop the fag!

Would you report back with your dreams, should you try it.


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Can you let me have some of what you're smoking? 😎
> 
> 
> 
> Or have you been sniffing this Pink Stuff?



What ever it is it sounds like a good drop of stuff, so if he's got some spare I'd like to try it.


----------



## pawl (13 Oct 2021)

Evening meal .Two Staffordshire oat cakes with bacon and egg in each.Followed by bread and butter pudding.Yum Yum Yum


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Oct 2021)

Needed to clear my head a bit so I headed out for a walk this morning. I wandered down to Upton House and walked along the shoreline before heading up the Roman road and the trailway. I took a wrong turning and before turning back I popped into the local Cemetery to pay my respects to some people I'd known and have a bit of a quiet think. Alfred Russel Wallace is buried here, his contribution to the theory of evolution is much undervalued and an interesting story.
His monument is a piece of fossilised tree which looks quite phallic ( or is it just me ?) 🤔


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Oct 2021)

Had a group of whooper swans fly over this morning, the first we’ve seen this winter. Sat down to a mid ride lunch and noticed a crested tit dotting about straight infront of us.


----------



## Paulus (13 Oct 2021)

Good evening all. 
Been busy all day. MrsP decided that the fridge needed cleaning. To be fair there were unknown green slimey things growing in there.
As the weather was nice some gardening was done. 
A bimble on the bike this afternoon, and then cooked some stuffed red peppers, rice, some chopped vegetables and a tomato sauce with some feta cheese on the top. Very tasty


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Needed to clear my head a bit so I headed out for a walk this morning. I wandered down to Upton House and walked along the shoreline before heading up the Roman road and the trailway. I took a wrong turning and before turning back I popped into the local Cemetery to pay my respects to some people I'd known and have a bit of a quiet think. Alfred Russel Wallace is buried here, his contribution to the theory of evolution is much undervalued and an interesting story.
> His monument is a piece of fossilised tree which looks quite phallic *( or is it just me ?) *🤔
> View attachment 613496


It's just you!


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's just you!



No its not just him.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's just you!


😮


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Had a group of whooper swans fly over this morning, the first we’ve seen this winter. Sat down to a mid ride lunch and noticed a crested tit dotting about straight infront of us.



I love Whoopers! They sound quite happy when they fly over with lots of trumpeting/honking


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Anyway @classic33 its all well and good explaining my dream AND I assure you the cheque is in the post......*but where is my Giraffe ?? *I have looked all over the house but can't find it


Any luck in your hunt for the giraffe you mislaid?


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2021)

I have risen!

1st!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2021)

Second again. Bed was nice and cosy so lay on for a bit.

Gosh it’s a tad gusty out. Was going to do the hill walk so might get blown away up on the top.


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Oct 2021)

You young whipper snappers!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2021)

Hello! Still dark but the sky is clear and no wind. I'd hoped for a good drying day as I've sheets to wash, beds to change.

Exciting day ahead..... housework and ironing which I'm going to start now....


----------



## Paulus (14 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, a cool, cloudy start to the day here. 
A long dog walk beckons today as all the domestics were done yesterday. 
No bike riding today though.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks, no carer yet, my Good Ladies still sleeping, today I've got floors to mop, carpets to vacuum and polishing to do, and we might pop out to lunch.


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Got to nip in to ALDI in Tewkesbury this morning for supplies.
Weather's not looking too bad, so we'll find somewhere for a nice walk and then have lunch.
Yesterday was good. We'd arranged to meet up with our mates from Redditch at the Drum & Monkey in Upton on Severn. As we were sat waiting in the car on the car park, a blue VW campervan screeched up alongside us. It was our best mates from Minehead, who were returning from a tour of Scotland. They'd read our WhatsApp messages with our other mates and decided to surprise us.
We were totally gobsmacked to see them there!
What a lovely surprise!
I was so chuffed that I paid the £95 lunch bill and treated them all.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2021)

Morning. The mornings are def darker now. Seems a bit breezy as well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2021)

From my facebook page this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Evening meal .Two Staffordshire oat cakes with bacon and egg in each.Followed by bread and butter pudding.Yum Yum Yum


No idea what a Staffordshire oat cake is but it sounds nice.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Any luck in your hunt for the giraffe you mislaid?


looked everywhere I could think of......not a single Giraffe to be found.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks,
A very misty and grey morning at first, but the sun has burnt the mist off and it's bright and sunny. Not decided on the days activities yet, we are on standby in case we need to look after our granddaughter while mum goes to her course. If not needed we might go for a run or a bike ride.
Tomorrow I will venture into Poole to collect tickets from the Lighthouse Theatre. We're going to see Macbeth performed by the " Handlebards " a troupe of Shakespearean players who cycle between venues. Looks like being a fun and entertaining evening.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el03iFkgCOw


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2021)

Feeling a it sh*te today. That fatigue hit me again yesterday. Its getting less often though which is good..
In bed and zonked out for 2200. Woke up (sort of) at 0720. Going bad to bed now.


----------



## Paulus (14 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> looked everywhere I could think of......not a single Giraffe to be found.


https://images.app.goo.gl/wuPfCduEmjGsrZBa9

Are these the Giraffes you are looking for?
7 of these.


----------



## gavroche (14 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Got to nip in to ALDI in Tewkesbury this morning for supplies.
> Weather's not looking too bad, so we'll find somewhere for a nice walk and then have lunch.
> ...


If you ever come to a car park near me, let me know and I will come and surprise you. You can then treat me to lunch.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, cool and cloudy again, wetness forecast.
Glad to see Prince William having a dig at William Shatner et al.
Disappointed to hear about Robert Webb having to pull out of Strictly, him and Dianne were a great couple.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/wuPfCduEmjGsrZBa9
> 
> Are these the Giraffes you are looking for?
> 7 of these.


I am not stupid...... this was a REAL Giraffe in my house


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2021)

gavroche said:


> If you ever come to a car park near me, let me know and I will come and surprise you. You can then treat me to lunch.


Any time mon ami.


----------



## Sterlo (14 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am not stupid...... this was a REAL Giraffe in my house


Nurse, he's out of bed again!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2021)

Well that was a gusty but very mild walk up the hill. Really enjoying my walking just now  Few other dog walkers including the lady I often meet and stop for a chat with and one girl on her gee gee from the local stables.

Next couple of mornings will be chilly as it's to get not that far off freezing overnight up here. Just have to walk faster!


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> ...........
> *I was so chuffed that I paid the £95 lunch bill and treated them all*.



Would you care to add me to your WhatsApp group, and, I will turn up as a surprise?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## pawl (14 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No idea what a Staffordshire oat cake is but it sounds nice.




Mrs p has just corrected me It’s a Stoke out cake and being a Stokie she she should know.when we visit Mrs p sister or she comes to us we always stock up with out cakes

There are quite a few take away oat cake shops inStoke who sell them with all sorts of fillings.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p has just corrected me It’s a Stoke out cake and being a Stokie she she should know.when we visit Mrs p sister or she comes to us we always stock up with out cakes
> 
> There are quite a few take away oat cake shops inStoke who sell them with all sorts of fillings.


They sound totally different from our oatcakes which are like thin, mealy biscuits.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> looked everywhere I could think of......not a single Giraffe to be found.


You'll either trip over it or have it fall on top of you. Maybe time for an eye test.


----------



## pawl (14 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> They sound totally different from our oatcakes which are like thin, mealy biscuits.




There a bit like a pancake in shape and size.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> There a bit like a pancake in shape and size.


This is ours.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/wuPfCduEmjGsrZBa9
> 
> Are these the Giraffes you are looking for?
> 7 of these.


Seven!
No wonder he went to get rid of one.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2021)

Anyone know how to get rid of a red notification that's stuck up the top and won't go away......it's bugging me. 
Think it must be because I commented on the post that then got removed to the other place.


----------



## pawl (14 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This is ours.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 613555


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2021)

Ahh, yes I think I remember seeing them on a programme I was watching. Might have been Countryfile or something and they put filling in them for the person to try.


----------



## pawl (14 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahh, yes I think I remember seeing them on a programme I was watching. Might have been Countryfile or something and they put filling in them for the person to try.




Mrs p has just advised me the ingredients are out meal flour and yeast cooked on a griddle and date back to the nineteenth century and we’re the staple diet of the pottery workers 
History lesson over for today.


----------



## Sterlo (14 Oct 2021)

I have tried oat cakes but (wait to be shot down), I find them a bit dry.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I have tried oat cakes but (wait to be shot down), I find them a bit dry.


I can eat ours dry, but they're better with something on top.


----------



## GM (14 Oct 2021)

Morning all... Spin session done, breakfast done. Been watching that William Shatner's space trip ( sorry Flick ) I thought it was fascinating, would I like to do it? you bet!

More down to earth things to after taking Alan🐶 out, a bit of garden tidying and a little plumbing job to finish off.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2021)

This appeared on my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> This appeared on my Facebook page this morning.
> 
> View attachment 613561


That'll be me with my head torch on soon!


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2021)

GM said:


> Been watching that William Shatner's space trip ( sorry Flick ) I thought it was fascinating, would I like to do it? you bet!
> 
> Enjoy your day folks!


And I would, it aint likely too happen, but if I got the chance I'd be there like a shot.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> And I would, it aint likely too happen, but if I got the chance I'd be there like a shot.




I must admit I would love to do that as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2021)

Not for me. I dinnae like heights! 

Looking outside and at the afternoon forecast, I'm thinking I should just go for my second walk now before lunch rather than leaving it to the afternoon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Oct 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Spin session done, breakfast done. Been watching that William Shatner's space trip ( sorry Flick ) I thought it was fascinating, would I like to do it? you bet!
> 
> More down to earth things to after taking Alan🐶 out, a bit of garden tidying and a little plumbing job to finish off.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks!


I watched the Blue Origin flight too. I’m not criticising it but it seems more like a fairground ride than going to Space. It’s straight up and back down, a bit like a pop gun. Of course getting to orbit is far far more difficult as you have to not only go up, but also go sideways very very fast 😁


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of a red notification that's stuck up the top and won't go away......it's bugging me.
> Think it must be because I commented on the post that then got removed to the other place.


Mark all as read


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Any time mon ami.


I'd be careful, he never said how he'd surprise you/


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Oct 2021)

Hello all

I've won the Lottery


Yup - a whole £5 on the forces lottery via the RAF Benevolent Fund

Oh - and we have been talking about starting to do pub quizzes for about a million years - went out for dinner last night and they have a quiz on Sunday
So we have booked Sunday Lunch and will stay on and do the quiz

some alcohol may well be involved


----------



## Sterlo (14 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hello all
> 
> I've won the Lottery
> 
> ...


You are Mo ebiker and I claim my £10k


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mark all as read


Nope. Tried that.

Another breezy walk done early in case the rain appears as forecast. Just had beans on toast for lunch.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Oct 2021)

Sterlo said:


> You are Mo ebiker and I claim my £10k


What gave me away??


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2021)

Whoo Hoo @Dirk  Surprise! Great to see you.

When's lunch


----------



## numbnuts (14 Oct 2021)

I've been for a spin


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Whoo Hoo @Dirk  Surprise! Great to see you.
> 
> When's lunch


You just missed it.


----------



## pawl (14 Oct 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I have tried oat cakes but (wait to be shot down), I find them a bit dry.





we always buy ours when we are in Stoke direct from one of the out cake shop Keep them in the freezer

I did buy some at the local Sainsbury’s and wasn’t impressed There is Derbyshire oat cake Seem a little ,thicker Bought them in Bakewell as well as some Bakewell puddings


----------



## pawl (14 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been for a spin




Just be careful you don’t get dizzy and fall over


----------



## Sterlo (14 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> What gave me away??


Sorry, I'd just assumed everyone who won was giving us all £10k, Mo started it!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> You just missed it.


😭😭😭


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2021)

Floors mopped, vacuuming done, and we've been out to lunch, I've just got to get round to the polishing.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2021)

We have just done a 'Dirk' and had fish n chips (with mushy peas).
Ages since I bought a chìp shop meal.....bloody hell its expensive!!!! £7.10.
Cheaper than that in the pub. Be a long time before I do that again.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Oct 2021)

Now drying out after what turned out to be a very wet walk indeed. Went through a place called Claggersnich


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Now drying out after what turned out to be a very wet walk indeed. Went through a place called Claggersnich
> View attachment 613588


Daughter and her bloke are heading up from Edinburgh for Saturday's Dramathon 🥃🥃
I'd love to do it but you have to be quick on the mouse button when entries open!


----------



## Paulus (14 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We have just done a 'Dirk' and had fish n chips (with mushy peas).
> Ages since I bought a chìp shop meal.....bloody hell its expensive!!!! £7.10.
> Cheaper than that in the pub. Be a long time before I do that again.


Were they good fish and chips though?
Thats about the going rate.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> Were they good fish and chips though?
> Thats about the going rate.


Fish was lovely with nice crispy batter. Not particularly big but that suited us with our present appetite.
Chips quite nice.
Peas were like water though.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Now drying out after what turned out to be a very wet walk indeed. Went through a place called Claggersnich
> View attachment 613588



Theres some good names on that map.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Now drying out after what turned out to be a very wet walk indeed. Went through a place called Claggersnich
> View attachment 613588


Could be worse....Claggersnatch maybe


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We have just done a 'Dirk' and had fish n chips (with mushy peas).
> Ages since I bought a chìp shop meal.....bloody hell its expensive!!!! *£7.10.*
> Cheaper than that in the pub. Be a long time before I do that again.


Was that each or total?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2021)

I haven't had 'proper' Scottish oatcakes but I like the seeded ones that are sold in Lidl and Aldi. I usually put some honey on them, but sometimes have them with olives and slices of Cheddar.

I had the same problem with a persistent red flag. I took ages to get rid of it. I'll have a root around and see if I can work out how I did it...


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Was that each or total?


Total
One fish
One portion of chips
One portion of peas.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Oct 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Sorry, I'd just assumed everyone who won was giving us all £10k, Mo started it!


Fair enough - I've sent your winning up in a parcel





by Yodel

let us know when it gets there


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I had the same problem with a persistent red flag. I took ages to get rid of it. I'll have a root around and see if I can work out how I did it...


Just this second, I held my finger down on it and got a pop up trying to open new page, new window, etc. Closed it, and voila it’s gone.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just this second, I held my finger down on it and got a pop up trying to open new page, new window, etc. Closed it, and voila it’s gone.


Where'd it take you?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where'd it take you?


I’m still here.


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Oct 2021)

Today was cancelled  rained then stopped, got the bike out in optimism.... started squally raining,,, watched TV...looked out still raining...got bored so cooked a prawn curry for later...still raining but went for a walk anyway.....blowing..raining....bleugh...

Prawn curry was nice though especially with an Indian salad

Indian salad- half onion chopped, 2" cucumber sliced, few tomatoes sliced, 1/2 tsp cumin. fresh coriander chopped,a few tbs of lemon juice and 1/3 tsp salt


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Oct 2021)

Just been watching the boys’ Roaming in the Wild Cairngorms episode, seriously spectacular 😍
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000j6mh/episodes/guide


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2021)

Morning. 1st! Not that I’m particularly happy about it as I didn’t sleep well. Seem to get night about of poor or better sleep.

It says it’s currently 5 degrees out rather than the 2 or 3 they were forecasting, but it might drop yet just as daylight comes in.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2021)

I have risen!

Slept like a handsome, moustachioed log.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2021)

Fed up waiting on the daylight. Can someone turn it on early please. Lol. I want to do my hill walk again and the views are always so lovely I don’t want to go early with a head torch and not see them.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Blimey I'm early!
Dog got up and wanted to go out for a dump about 15 minutes ago.
Didn't know this time of day existed anymore!
After a leisurely lie in, we shall be moving on today. Hitching up in a few hours time and towing down to Glastonbury for a week.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Blimey I'm early!
> Dog got up and wanted to go out for a dump about 15 minutes ago.
> ...


Peace and unity man, peace and unity ✌️…


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2021)

I'm up too


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2021)

Morning. Been awake for ages but stayed tucked up in bed 

We had rain last night. Seems to be calm at the moment though. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, bright and chilly here.


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  im determined to go for a ride today after yesterdays washout, would like to keep the momentum on progress! Theres lots of local retiree ebikers here and im waving to them ever farther away as my range extends.....inwardly im thinking ' leg power got me here unassisted look upon my muscles of steel and weep! 
Not looking forward to the 'festive' season...bleuhh....im glad when its blown over and into the new year


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2021)

Ironing done, bed stripped and in the wash, breakfast cooked and eaten, now washing up, then re-make the bed


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2021)

Morning again. 

Bloody hell that was cold. It's now saying 2 but it felt colder. As I set out there was ice on some car windscreens and I noticed the gritter had been up the High Street. Was ok climbing all the way from the house up through the town then up the trail but I got frozen coming back down. Porridge this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again.
> 
> Bloody hell that was cold. It's now saying 2 but it felt colder. As I set out there was ice on some car windscreens and I noticed the gritter had been up the High Street. Was ok climbing all the way from the house up through the town then up the trail but I got frozen coming back down. Porridge this morning.


WoW 2c it's 11c here, and after my chores I feel quite warm


----------



## pawl (15 Oct 2021)

Morning Booster jab this morning Oh joy


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Slept like a handsome, moustachioed log.


You..... yes you Mr Drago.....have upset my good lady.
You promised some photos of Bruce but never posted them


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You..... yes you Mr Drago.....have upset my good lady.
> You promised some photos of Bruce but never posted them


They're usually on his other thread...........but you have previous for losing threads so maybe you've not seen them!


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> They're usually on his other thread...........but you have previous for losing threads the plot so maybe you've not seen them!


FTFY


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2021)

Crawled out of be at 0710. Quick wash then an Aldi dash. Shelves seemed full and I got everything we wanted.
A chill out day is planned although a beautiful blue sky beckons.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> They're usually on his other thread...........but you have previous for losing threads so maybe you've not seen them!


I only look at certain threads so not seen them.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I only look at certain threads so not seen them.


It's in Pets.............Meet Bruce.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2021)

Here I am sitting in our van, munching a bacon butty and looking out over the Malverns, in the middle of Elgar country.
Went to visit Sir Edward Elgar's grave yesterday and funnily enough, Elgar's Symphony No 1 is currently playing on Classic FM.
Spooky!


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I only look at certain threads so not seen them.




https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/meet-bruce.279154/


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2021)

It's a beautiful sunny day here with blue skies. I have a load of washing on the line


----------



## pawl (15 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Morning Booster jab this morning Oh joy



Jab done Didn’t get a lollipop for being a good boy


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Jab done Didn’t get a lollipop for being a good boy


That's why I don't bother with them. Lol

I wandered round to the Co-op for a few things. Trying another of these healthy ready meals. It's Thai Green Chicken curry this time. The last two things I had were good, but they're a bit expensive.

Having a little bag of Sweet Chilli Popped Chips with my mug of tea now. They are only 109 calories per bag so not too bad. I'll have lunch a bit later.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2021)

Its car insurance time.
Been with Hastings for 2 years and the new price is only 2 pound more.
TBH I can't be arsed shopping around for that.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Its car insurance time.
> Been with Hastings for 2 years and the new price is only 2 pound more.
> TBH I can't be arsed shopping around for that.


Insurance companies used to penalise customers by upping their premiums more than they were charging new customers. They are not allowed to do that anymore so the cost of renewal shouldn't be exorbitant from now on


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Insurance companies used to penalise customers by upping their premiums more than they were charging new customers. They are not allowed to do that anymore so the cost of renewal shouldn't be exorbitant from now on


Really ?? I didn't know that.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2021)

I've been for a walk


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Really ?? I didn't know that.




It's only just come into force this year I believe. Not sure it it applies to other things or not.


----------



## Sterlo (15 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Really ?? I didn't know that.


It officially comes into force 1/1/22 but most have already started. My car insurance with Direct Line has gone up by just under £3 a year so it's not worth the hassle of looking around, I'm reasonably happy with it. I did change home insurance from them though this year as they charged a premium for bikes over £2k, gone with Admiral where it's all included and saved about £70.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2021)

Mr WD has today received his letter telling him his appointment for a booster Covid19 jab is on the 29th October in Newtown again.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2021)

So... You reckon it is worth getting out of bed today then?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> So... You reckon it is worth getting out of bed today then?


Hurry up. It’ll soon be time to go back in it! 

Sunny but chilly here but perfect for another walk soon.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2021)

The Eagle has landed in Somerset.





Glastonbury Tor in the distance. 





Ooer......MrsD's on the Tally Ho!


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2021)

Yay! Tis Fish Friday!


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2021)

Ooer....her's had another. Be good for nothing by the time we've walked back to the site.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2021)

Sterlo said:


> It officially comes into force 1/1/22 but most have already started. My car insurance with Direct Line has gone up by just under £3 a year so it's not worth the hassle of looking around, I'm reasonably happy with it. I did change home insurance from them though this year as they charged a premium for bikes over £2k, gone with Admiral where it's all included and saved about £70.



I've just had the house insurance renewal come through and its the same as last year so I'm staying put. The car insurance earlier this year, I'm with hastings, was higher, I found a lower quote, phoned them up and they matched the lower quote.


----------



## Sterlo (15 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Ooer....her's had another. Be good for nothing by the time we've walked back to the site.
> View attachment 613718


Oh look where Dirk is, how unusual


----------



## Paulus (15 Oct 2021)

Good afternoon all. A long dog walk done, MrsP has gone off to somewhere in Northamptonshire for spa come Motown tribute weekend. 
I am now in the Mitre Mitre enjoying a pint or three of fine ale.


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Oct 2021)

Afternoon all , spent the morning working on Mrs exlasers boat. Changing some screws for bolts , hopefully I am now in the good books lol.
Am now having a late lunch, I don’t think it’s up to dirks standard 😂😂😀


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Oct 2021)

Hi folks just came back from a very pleasant ride  Really nice to be out after yesterdays drizzle, after some good advice here ive been doing a bit more spinning than grinding, Hills are being dispatched with aplomb,,,well maybe not aplomb [whats an aplomb] but more grin less grimace! I couldnt get onto my nemesis hill today because a rather distraught looking cow was blocking the road....it was mooing a lot and being answered presumably by its calf and it couldnt get back in the field. When i approached it had a tall aggressive looking stance....so i thought ****er that  anyhow to do penance of not riding the hill i found another to have a go at which had me panting like a steam train!

*** Shoulder snot!  this must be a particular cycling thing,,,,tootling along and feeling a bit congested its a good time to clear the snozzle...pttooo the left and then pptttoooo the right...trouble is misjudge it or puff of wind and it lands on ones shoulder! euw!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Oct 2021)

Back from a wonderful little wander near Carrbridge, lunch stop on the River Dulnain. Could see a dusting of fresh snow on the Cairngorm summits.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi folks just came back from a very pleasant ride  Really nice to be out after yesterdays drizzle, after some good advice here ive been doing a bit more spinning than grinding, Hills are being dispatched with aplomb,,,well maybe not aplomb [whats an aplomb] but more grin less grimace! I couldnt get onto my nemesis hill today because a rather distraught looking cow was blocking the road....it was mooing a lot and being answered presumably by its calf and it couldnt get back in the field. When i approached it had a tall aggressive looking stance....so i thought ****er that  anyhow to do penance of not riding the hill i found another to have a go at which had me panting like a steam train!
> 
> *** Shoulder snot!  this must be a particular cycling thing,,,,tootling along and feeling a bit congested its a good time to clear the snozzle...pttooo the left and then pptttoooo the right...trouble is misjudge it or puff of wind and it lands on ones shoulder! euw!



You're fine until a big gust of wind blows it back into your face.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi folks just came back from a very pleasant ride  Really nice to be out after yesterdays drizzle, after some good advice here ive been doing a bit more spinning than grinding, Hills are being dispatched with aplomb,,,well maybe not aplomb [whats an aplomb] but more grin less grimace! I couldnt get onto my nemesis hill today because a rather distraught looking cow was blocking the road....it was mooing a lot and being answered presumably by its calf and it couldnt get back in the field. When i approached it had a tall aggressive looking stance....so i thought ****er that  anyhow to do penance of not riding the hill i found another to have a go at which had me panting like a steam train!
> 
> *** Shoulder snot!  this must be a particular cycling thing,,,,tootling along and feeling a bit congested its a good time to clear the snozzle...pttooo the left and then pptttoooo the right...trouble is misjudge it or puff of wind and it lands on ones shoulder! euw!


Otherwise known as snot rockets.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2021)

I got our shopping done this morning, we had bacon sandwiches from a favorite take away for lunch, and the oven was cleaned this afternoon. The car is booked in at the garage for next Thursday for a brake clean and check, they're trying to find and fix the cause of the advisory on the MOT, most likely to be something dirty or sticking, or both.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> You're fine until a big gust of wind blows it back into your face.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been for a walk


Just been looking at me Garmin thingamabob 
"your VO2 Max is in the top 10% for your age and gender"
fitness age is 35 ..............
well they would say that if you have spent a couple of 100 quid on their products


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again.
> 
> Bloody hell that was cold. It's now saying 2 but it felt colder. As I set out there was ice on some car windscreens and I noticed the gritter had been up the High Street. Was ok climbing all the way from the house up through the town then up the trail but I got frozen coming back down. Porridge this morning.



It is 12C here, but, on our cycle ride this morning, we saw a gritter, complete with snowplow on the front! (it washy actually spreading grip, just driving along). Do they know something we don't, I wonder?


----------



## postman (15 Oct 2021)

First night in New single bed was very good really hard memory mattress looking forward to another good sleep tonight.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2021)

Oh my poor tootsies are sore. Another hilly walk done so at least 13 miles for the day. That’s me done for the day.

I forgot to watch All Creatures Great and Small last night so will catch up on that then watch Grantchester.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2021)

I DID get up. I only did a very quick ride over one hill and round the town to get a Metro, but it felt pretty nippy so I headed home for brunch. I may nip out again to pick up supplies, but probably not since I have enough in to last until tomorrow.




Chief Broom said:


> Shoulder snot!  this must be a particular cycling thing,,,,tootling along and feeling a bit congested its a good time to clear the snozzle...pttooo the left and then pptttoooo the right...trouble is misjudge it or puff of wind and it lands on ones shoulder! euw!





dave r said:


> You're fine until a big gust of wind blows it back into your face.





oldwheels said:


> Otherwise known as snot rockets.





welsh dragon said:


>


That brings back happy memories... 


ColinJ said:


> I was riding in a group on the Costa Blanca once but they were going a bit too slow for me so I set off in pursuit of a smaller group up the road. Just as I got up to them, one of the two old Irish guys chatting at the back half-turned his head while still talking to his mate and blew a huge snot rocket all over my face!
> 
> It was almost worth it to see the look on his face when he realised what he'd done...


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2021)

Turned into a lovely afternoon, marred only by the terrible news on the tv. What is the world coming to?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2021)

Ooh, I forgot that I'd ordered a couple of things. The Amazon delivery van is just round the corner and headed this way... Modern tracking systems are pretty impressive!


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Turned into a lovely afternoon, marred only by the terrible news on the tv. What is the world coming to?


Shocking. The thought of anyone going to work and not coming home because of something like that is awful


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I DID get up. I only did a very quick ride over one hill and round the town to get a Metro, but it felt pretty nippy so I headed home for brunch. I may nip out again to pick up supplies, but probably not since I have enough in to last until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're disgusting


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Shocking. The thought of anyone going to work and not coming home because of something like that is awful




Terrible news. You have to feel sorry for his poor family as well.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2021)

Perhaps the usual suspects will think twice before sowing their hatred and division with comments about nasty parties and such. People should just grow up and act their ages and think about the consequences of the language and rhetoric they use.

Anyway, thats as far down that road as I go, for obvious reasons. I just hope we don't see any more of this horribleness, although I sadly suspect we will.

I just pray my chums on cyclechat remain safe and well.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2021)

[Quick check...] Oh, yes - terrible news!  

There seem to be so many really angry people about. I had one pair of nutjobs scream abuse at me in Exmouth on Tuesday when I made a mistake on my bike. Yes, I turned in front of them. My bad... The reason that I hadn't spotted them coming round the mini-roundabout towards me was partly due to them doing some crazy speed in a built-up area. Rants, fist waving, threats. A similar thing earlier today. I was coming up to a blind RH bend and one idiot overtook me just before, thus endangering the other idiot who was coming at speed and wide in the opposite direction. The 2 idiot drivers stopped and screamed abuse at each other. FFS, just apologise and move on!

On to more cheerful subjects... My Amazon delivery was made exactly halfway between the 'delivery between xx:xx and yy:yy' times. 

Well done Amazon for not using a huge box to deliver a Garmin mount. I don't blame you for boasting about that on the cardboard 'envelope' that it came in. Yes, that did use less paper. You could use an awful lot less than that though by not using a 36 cm x 24 cm envelope for an item which is only 8 cm x 3 cm in size!


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2021)

Mrs D ordered an eye liner pencil thimg fro Amazon.

It arrived today in a box the size of a shoe box


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Mrs D ordered an eye liner pencil thimg fro Amazon.
> 
> It arrived today in a box the size of a shoe box




Typical. I must admit that they are starting to send things in paper postage bags rather than jumbo boxes that are nearly the size of a house and contain an item that is the size of a box of matches. And about time as well.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ooh, I forgot that I'd ordered a couple of things. The Amazon delivery van is just round the corner and headed this way... Modern tracking systems are pretty impressive!


Amazon were tracking you, how'd they do that?
How did you know?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Amazon were tracking you, how'd they do that?
> How did you know?


Well, of course, they _do _track us (our activities, using cookies etc.) - just search for something and see how often after that you see adverts for that thing... often for days or weeks after you have actually bought whatever it was!

Obviously, I was in fact referring to tracking the delivery van... I tracked where it was and it appeared to go offroad at one point. I just Street-viewed where that happened and there is a big MOT garage there which I had never noticed before. The van must have driven up their driveway to the doors of the building.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, of course, they _do _track us (our activities, using cookies etc.) - just search for something and see how often after that you see adverts for that thing... often for days or weeks after you have actually bought whatever it was!


Right, I have just seen an example of these companies tracking us...

I have been down in Devon visiting my sister, niece and nephew. My nephew has just bought a Bearded Dragon lizard. I had never heard of them. He is constantly searching for information on them on his domestic wifi, on his devices. I have NEVER searched for any information on them. He did NOT use my laptop. What has just popped up on YouTube on my laptop back oop north on my domestic wifi... videos about Bearded Dragon lizards!

I used the same wifi as him for a week and that seems to be enough to make Google think that I might be interested in those lizards... Creepy stuff!

PS This is the video...



His young lizard is only about 8-10 cm long. I didn't realise that they grow _THAT _big!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Oct 2021)

I have moaned about Halfords abit from time to time
so time to redress the balance

I discovered a few days ago that the reason that teh cycle computer on my wife's folder was not working was that the magnet on the spoke had fallen off - somewhere

so today I asked the LBS if they had one apparently not - they sometimes keep one around if they get a bike that is scrap and they dismantle it for parts - but none at the moment

so - after I did some shopping - I was passing Halfords and decided to try there - I knew I could get one for £3.99 on Amazon but I thougth I would try
The bloke I asked said he had NEVER been asked that before (it will be my 3rd magnet!!!!)
so he went to ask 'him' in the back


came back with a perfectly good magnet
refused to take any money for it 
apparently it was a case of give it to me ot it goes in the bin

I got an inner tube for the folder anyway 

but - well done Halfords!!!


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Right, I have just seen an example of these companies tracking us...
> 
> I have been down in Devon visiting my sister, niece and nephew. My nephew has just bought a Bearded Dragon lizard. I had never heard of them. He is constantly searching for information on them on his domestic wifi, on his devices. I have NEVER searched for any information on them. He did NOT use my laptop. What has just popped up on YouTube on my laptop back oop north on my domestic wifi... videos about Bearded Dragon lizards!
> 
> ...



They're only_ "moderately sized lizards_ native to Australia."


----------



## carpiste (16 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Right, I have just seen an example of these companies tracking us...
> 
> I have been down in Devon visiting my sister, niece and nephew. My nephew has just bought a Bearded Dragon lizard. I had never heard of them. He is constantly searching for information on them on his domestic wifi, on his devices. I have NEVER searched for any information on them. He did NOT use my laptop. What has just popped up on YouTube on my laptop back oop north on my domestic wifi... videos about Bearded Dragon lizards!
> 
> ...



Dog damn!!! I watched the video so now I`m going to get a plethora of Bearded Dragons!!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Dog damn!!! I watched the video so now I`m going to get a plethora of Bearded Dragons!!


I've already had others pop up after watching that one!

I then got distracted by a video of scores of mice (or were they rats?) clambering into a humane trap. I will probably be seeing lots of traps now...


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've already had others pop up after watching that one!
> 
> I then got distracted by a video of scores of mice (or were they rats?) clambering into a humane trap. I will probably be seeing lots of traps now...


Could be mice!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5ILxK37tT1o


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

No body up yet ??
Come on Mo and Drago, shape yourselves
I will be back shortly


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks
☀️


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

Right.
Its 0640. I have,sadly, been up since 0530.
I have a vision
1. Mo is getting prepped for her walk.
2. Dirk is on the pub doorstep waiting for it
to open
3. Drago is sat cursing was he wasn't 1st.
4. Classic is turning over for a further snooze.
Think I should go back to bed


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

Q.......do you ever find a thread missing, only to find you have accidently put it on "ignore".
Being sad I enjoy the "good jokes" thread but realised i have not seen it for a while.
Did a search and there it was on ignore.


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2021)

I have risen!

One of the downsides of having a puppy is that they need constant observation. This means I get bugger all done during the week while Mrs D and Mini D are out. So, today its a fistful of housework, cut the grass and clean Mrs D's car.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, carer here at twenty to seven, I spring out of bed  about six to unlock the front door so the carer can get in then go back to bed till she arrives. its still dark so i haven'y a clue what the weather is doing, the carer said its cold and thats all I know. Ironing this morning and maybe a walk this afternoon and thats all for today.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2021)

This is from my facebook memories page, for @ColinJ I can't believe this was 10 years ago, I think it was my first forum ride.

"A superb days cycling in the autumn sunshine, a fixed wheel forum ride, organised by colin j of the cycle chat forum, just over 50 miles on a circular route starting and finishing at Meriden and including a stop at the garden centre by Charlecote house. Total mileage 77, autumn sunshine, good company and quiet country lanes what could be better, tired but happy tonight."


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Off out and about around Glastonbury today.
Going to the Levels to see if we can see a murmuration this evening.


----------



## Paulus (16 Oct 2021)

Good morning from a grey, damp, Barnet. 
Some domestics to be done, plus the usual dog walking. Then, out on the bike for a bimble including a stop at the local shops for some essentials, including some ales.
I seem to of been attacked by small flying bitey things last evening across the field. I have three bites on my left ankle, one on my left thigh and one on the right. You can not feel them at the time of the bite.
Fortunately I have some Anthistan cream to help with the itching.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2021)

Coooeee. By god it's chilly here. I stayed in bed as it was a lot warmer 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2021)

I've got a flu jab this morning  and have more ironing to do as well.......isn't life great


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Oct 2021)

Took a shortcut round the back of Wimborne yesterday and got a bit lost ( they must have moved the river ) 🤔10k walk in total followed by a couple of pints in the pub near the bus stop 🍺🍺


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2021)

I am awake (after only 4.5 hours sleep, when I would have preferred another 2 or 3) and have had my breakfast in case I decide to carry out my threat of tackling a lumpy(ish) metric century ride to the Ribble valley and back. It is chilly and that is putting me off, but it is the driest and least windy day of the next few so I should make the most of it. Extra clothing required! 



dave r said:


> This is from my facebook memories page, for @ColinJ I can't believe this was 10 years ago, I think it was my first forum ride.
> 
> "A superb days cycling in the autumn sunshine, a fixed wheel forum ride, organised by colin j of the cycle chat forum, just over 50 miles on a circular route starting and finishing at Meriden and including a stop at the garden centre by Charlecote house. Total mileage 77, autumn sunshine, good company and quiet country lanes what could be better, tired but happy tonight."


Blimey, that decade passed quickly!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2021)

Morning. I would have been first if I had posted when I first looked in but couldn't be bothered. Lol

Another chilly, hilly walk done. Wouldn't have been too bad if I hadn't stopped to chat and got frozen. I was a little bit earlier than yesterday and could only just see where I was walking the first bit until daylight came in. Another two weeks till the clocks go back then it will be lighter in the mornings for a few weeks again which suits me.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Oct 2021)

Good day. Just realised I haven't called in since Thursday. Hope you're all good?

This morning I have some minor DIY to attend to. All three sons are home for lunch. Dad plus sons No1 and 2 are off to the temple of football otherwise known as Ewood Park to watch the Mighty Rovers. Mum plus No3 son and granddaughter are going swimming.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Another two weeks till the clocks go back then it will be lighter in the mornings for a few weeks again which suits me.


Not so good for me though. I only see a couple of hours of daylight on some winter days - depressing!

I spoke to one man whose wife did a year at university in northern Norway. He said that months of winter darkness almost finished her off mentally.


----------



## gavroche (16 Oct 2021)

Salut. Got a letter yesterday advising me that my 3rd Covid jab is booked for November 17. Mrs G is due on October 27. 
I am longing to take a flight to France to see my brothers but also reluctant to have to pay £130 for a PCR test at the airport, both ways maybe?
No idea what the procedure is for travelling to Europe now so I will wait till after Christmas and hope things will improve by then.
It is over two years now since I last went. Far too long.
I took advantage of a sunny day yesterday and went for a ride at the back of Conwy, on a new route with 18% gradients. I walked that I must admit as it was a long one. but the view from the top was worth the effort.
Nothing special planned for today.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Q.......do you ever find a thread missing, only to find you have accidently put it on "ignore".
> Being sad I enjoy the "good jokes" thread but realised i have not seen it for a while.
> Did a search and there it was on ignore.


Never misplaced a thread yet. But given your loss of a giraffe in your house, it's easy to see how you're able to lose a thread.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2021)

There was a group of OAP cyclists who were always on the Costa Blanca when we arrived in March. They used to join us for some of our group rides. They told me that they always did Christmas back in the UK and then headed to Benidorm for some winter sun. They stayed until the beginning of April. I would do something like that if I could afford it... Climate stats *HERE* - nice!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2021)

Just reading the news and it doesn't look like the volcano eruption on La Palma is going to end anytime soon. You have to feel sorry for the poor peiple living there.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Oct 2021)

Morning all
Got a load of notifications this morning about our flu jabs today
forgot to cancel them when the jabs were changed to Monday!
Apparently the delivery was rescheduled

Went to the farm shop yesterday and bought (according to my wife who thinks 5-a-day is 3 glasses of wine and a packet of chocolate raisins) FAR to many vegetables
Plan is for a Veg curry - sort of Dansak thing
inspired by Eat Well for the Planet the other night - it may have other impacts as well


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Oct 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut. Got a letter yesterday advising me that my 3rd Covid jab is booked for November 17. Mrs G is due on October 27.
> I am longing to take a flight to France to see my brothers but also reluctant to have to pay £130 for a PCR test at the airport, both ways maybe?
> No idea what the procedure is for travelling to Europe now so I will wait till after Christmas and hope things will improve by then.
> It is over two years now since I last went. Far too long.
> ...


Is it feasible to travel to France via Dublin / Cork ? I've noticed that there are more ferries now going direct between Ireland and France.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Never misplaced a thread yet. But given your loss of a giraffe in your house, it's easy to see how you're able to lose a thread.


That is silly.
Its easy to lose a giraffe. You take your eye off it for a few seconds and suddenly its just gone


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That is silly.
> Its easy to lose a giraffe. You take your eye off it for a few seconds and suddenly its just gone


Bin an gone before you know it.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bin an gone before you know it.


I am beginning to think you are not taking this seriously.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That is silly.
> Its easy to lose a giraffe. You take your eye off it for a few seconds and suddenly its just gone


Giraffes have the same number of vertebrae in their necks as Humans ( 7 ) they also have tongues with an average length of 18"


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am beginning to think you are not taking this seriously.


Would I do that!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Giraffes have the same number of vertebrae in their necks as Humans ( 7 ) they also have tongues with an average length of 18"


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2021)

Apparently there was a piece in the Times that described a hotel in Llanbrynmair which is about 4 miles away from where I live as a Machynlleth backwater. It was later changed after complaints to the back of beyond which sounds so much better 

I'm more than happy to live in this backwater or back of beyond.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2021)

Flu jabbed, now got to wait until December for my booster jab


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

Sorry to bore you as I know I have said.....our appetite is shot so we eat what we fancy and when.
Late breakfast was banana, eccles cake and ice cream...... tbh it was very nice.

Later I fancy a toasty with ham, cheese, tomato and onion.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Flu jabbed, now got to wait until December for my booster jab


I hardly felt my flu jab (1st in my life) but 2 days later it started to ache........not badly but that lasted for about 5 days.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry to bore you as I know I have said.....our appetite is shot so we eat what we fancy and when.
> Late breakfast was* banana**, eccles cake and ice cream...... tbh it was very nice.
> 
> Later I fancy a toasty with ham, cheese, tomato and onion.


You are feeling sleepy, sleepy...



*They help you sleep.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry to bore you as I know I have said.....our appetite is shot so we eat what we fancy and when.
> Late breakfast was banana, eccles cake and ice cream...... tbh it was very nice.
> 
> Later I fancy a toasty with ham, cheese, tomato and onion.




I love toasted ham sandwiches


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I love toasted ham sandwiches


I love toast full stop!  All these idiot panic buyers that can’t survive the shops being shut for a day over the festive period……….I could quite happily live for a couple of days on tea and toast.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I love toasted ham sandwiches


Well I will hold them off for 2 hours but you need to get a move on


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I love toast full stop!  All these idiot panic buyers that can’t survive the shops being shut for a day over the festive period……….I could quite happily live for a couple of days on tea and toast.


Brown/ white/ thick/thin/butter/marg ?????


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Brown/ white/ thick/thin/butter/marg ?????


Any……not fussy.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2021)

Egg on toast I love. And beans on toast. Anything on toast is nice accept cheese. I don't like cheese or cack mushrooms


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Egg on toast I love. And beans on toast. Anything on toast is nice accept cheese. I don't like cheese or cack mushrooms


Really ?
I like cheddar (or similar melty cheese) with maybe black or cayenne pepper on.
Today is ham n CHEESE so its a bit of bad luck you are having


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2021)

Been up Burrow Mump this morning.






Carried on to Westonzoyland.





Ended up at the Crown in Catcott.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I love toast full stop!  All these idiot panic buyers that can’t survive the shops being shut for a day over the festive period……….I could quite happily live for a couple of days on tea and toast.


On one occasion I stayed at a large hotel with one of the Dualit “ Conveyor Belt “ toasters. I really wanted to get one for home so I could set it up and see if I could eat my way through a whole loaf of bread with Mrs Tenkaykev feeding the bread in one end and me buttering and eating each slice before the next one arrived 🤔😁


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Been up Burrow Mump this morning.
> View attachment 613844
> 
> 
> ...


What is that you are shoving down your neck ?


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What is that you are shoving down your neck ?


Thatcher's Haze


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2021)

It's blimmin' warm in here!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Thatcher's Haze


No......that stuff on the plate.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2021)

Dun walking quite warm in the


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No......that stuff on the plate.


Faggots and mash with veg.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Brown/ white/ thick/thin/butter/marg ?????


And what about the toast?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2021)

Sausage on a baguette for us.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Sausage on a baguette for us.


Thats it ???
No butter?
No onion ?
No relish ?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2021)

Sausage rolls and pickles


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thats it ???
> No butter?
> No onion ?
> No relish ?




Tomatoe sauce


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Oct 2021)

Good afternoon everyone, we’ve bidden the red squirrels a fond farewell and are back home in grey territory now


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Faggots and mash with veg.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Sausage on a baguette for us.



We've had banana sandwiches today, we've got fish for later.


----------



## GM (16 Oct 2021)

Yesterday afternoon I made a large pot of Carrot and Coriander soup, and made some Traditional Irish Scones. So today's lunch was a bowl of soup and a scone with clotted cream and Strawberry jam ( cream on first ). It was so good it got the thumbs up from Mrs GM . Just what we needed after our walk this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2021)

It turned out to be a lovely day here again. Blue skies and sunshine and really quite warm in the sunshine


----------



## pawl (16 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Egg on toast I love. And beans on toast. Anything on toast is nice accept cheese. I don't like cheese or cack mushrooms




Ive gone off beans on toast Much prefer spaghetti on toastk


----------



## pawl (16 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Egg on toast I love. And beans on toast. Anything on toast is nice accept cheese. I don't like cheese or cack mushrooms


 

How about the old favourite MARMITE ON TOAST


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2021)

Oh my poor tootsies again. Another 30,000 steps done for today. 

Feet up now with a cuppa and a browse until tea time. Telly is rubbish tonight apart from Grand Tours of Scotland’s Lochs at 8.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh my poor tootsies again. Another 30,000 steps done for today.
> 
> Feet up now with a cuppa and a browse until tea time. Telly is rubbish tonight apart from Grand Tours of Scotland’s Lochs at 8.


 30,000 steps what's that in miles ?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 30,000 steps what's that in miles ?


Garmin Connect is saying 14. With my little steps being a short arse it might be slightly less but not much.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> How about the old favourite MARMITE ON TOAST



Bleh


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2021)

…..and that’s the wet stuff starting. Supposed to get heavier overnight and be pretty bad by morning so doubt the early walk will be happening.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Garmin Connect is saying 14. With my little steps being a short arse it might be slightly less but not much.
> 
> 
> View attachment 613898


WoW well done


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bleh


 
I'm with you on that I have tried it a few time, but I find it too strong a taste for my liking, even spreading it very thinly is still over powering


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Oct 2021)

Hi folks another good ride today  no cows got in the way and managed my hill no problem! Im wondering whether theres some kind of sudden leap in fitness for a newbie...just recently ive felt much more capable.... i guess persistence pays off 
Re- toast, i do like cheese on toast has to be a strong/vintage cheese. oh and some chopped chillies on top!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi folks another good ride today  no cows got in the way and managed my hill no problem! Im wondering whether theres some kind of sudden leap in fitness for a newbie...just recently ive felt much more capable.... i guess persistence pays off
> Re- toast, i do like cheese on toast has to be a strong/vintage cheese. oh and some chopped chillies on top!


When I first started cycling, I found fitness improved pretty quickly too. A hill that I had to stop on initially I was going up ok within not that many rides. Shame it seems to be going the other way now


----------



## numbnuts (16 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> When I first started cycling, I found fitness improved pretty quickly too. A hill that I had to stop on initially I was going up ok within not that many rides. Shame it seems to be going the other way now


 
It's science Mo what goes up must come down........sadly


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 30,000 steps what's that in miles ?


Well, the average is 65 per 100 yards, there's 1760 yards in a mile. That means there's 1144 steps* per mile, giving a rough total of 26.2237762 miles walked.

Not bad for a "short walk".

*Assuming same foot striking the ground, not left then right.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Well, the average is 65 per 100 yards, there's 1760 yards in a mile. That means there's 1144 steps* per mile, giving a rough total of 26.2237762 miles walked.
> 
> Not bad for a "short walk".
> 
> *Assuming same foot striking the ground, not left then right.


Sounds a bit high to me. When Mrs Tenkaykev and I do the same walk she always has more steps as her legs are shorter so her cadence is higher. I'd estimate about 0.8 Metres per step is a pretty good rule of thumb.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sounds a bit high to me. When Mrs Tenkaykev and I do the same walk she always has more steps as her legs are shorter so her cadence is higher. I'd estimate about *0.8 Metres* per step is a pretty good rule of thumb.


What's this?
You don't cross yer measurement units up!!


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2021)

Just got back from Ham Wall nature reserve on the Somerset levels.
There was a good murmuration of Starlings - quite a show!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just got back from Ham Wall nature reserve on the Somerset levels.
> There was a good murmuration of Starlings - quite a show!


A wonderful thing to see for sure.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Oct 2021)

Settling down for Strictly now 😍


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Settling down for Strictly now 😍


MrsD is watching in the other lounge.
I am sticking pins in my eyes


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2021)

I got my 100 km ride in - _exactly _100 km! (I was 3/4 km short so I rode round the block to get it right.) It was an '_undulating_' route (a term which means '_damn hilly_' to flatlanders but '_almost flat_' to those of us used to lots of hills) - 1,431 metres/4,695 ft of ascent. 

It was overcast and cool for the first half of the ride, but finally the sun appeared and stayed with me until I got home.

I had a behind-the-hedge stop on the way back and I thought I might as well take a few scenic photos before I set off again. My phone camera is a bit iffy so they weren't brilliant but here are the best two. I should have forgotten about including my bike and concentrated on the scenery - the bike is almost invisible anyway!












I was feeling a bit tired when I got home but remembered that I needed to buy some milk and other shopping so I swapped bikes and nipped back out. (I won't leave the best bike unattended)

When I got home I made a big pot of coffee and put the last stage of the Women's Tour of Britain on the TV. Next thing, I woke up with a horizontal coffee mug on my lap! _VERY _fortunately it is one of those insulated mugs with a push-on-lid and the lid stayed in place so I didn't scald myself. In future I will put the mug down between sips when I am tired!


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

@ColinJ, just to bring to your attention that your supply of free papers may become limited from next Friday, for two weeks. No trains calling at Todmorden, buses only westbound from Hebden Bridge.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Oct 2021)

One of my teeth has just dropped out. Strictly is on the telly. Can life get worse?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> @ColinJ, just to bring to your attention that your supply of free papers may become limited from next Friday, for two weeks. No trains calling at Todmorden, buses only westbound from Hebden Bridge.


Yes, I noticed the signs up in the station yesterday. I wonder if they will put the Metros there anyway? They are usually just inside the station door, which is where people will probably stand to wait for the buses.

An alternative is to ask a bus driver in the bus station if they mind me hopping onto their bus to pick up a Metro. I've had a couple that let me do it in the past, but one glared at me for even asking the question!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Settling down for Strictly now 😍


I’m enjoying Scotland’s Lochs. Near here just now. Loch Earn and Comrie.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> One of my teeth has just dropped out. Strictly is on the telly. Can life get worse?


Yes - _all _of your teeth could _half_-drop out, and Strictly could be on _all _channels _every _night _forever_!


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - _all _of your teeth could _half_-drop out, and Strictly could be on _all _channels _every _night _forever_!


And the remote requires new batteries.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> And the remote requires new batteries.


If that is before the TV gets switched on, that could be a benefit!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Oct 2021)

Right
been out shopping 3 times today
but I was good and took an bike
OK OK OK - and ebike - actually my wife's folder to check it worked OK after recelling

why 3 times - kept forgetting stuff - look at the name of the thread for details

anyway - final run - MASSIVE PROBLEM
battery ran out of electrons

actually had to pedal using muscle power almost all the way there
then the battery recovered enough to help up the hill on the way back but most of the way was muscle only
and then it cut out again as I turned into our estate (as in housing estate - I don;t live on an ancestral park) so I had to pedal the rest of the way home


anyone know how to start a GoFundMe page as compensation?????


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Right
> been out shopping 3 times today
> but I was good and took an bike
> OK OK OK - and ebike - actually my wife's folder to check it worked OK after recelling
> ...


Surely the bike was getting lighter as the electrons were being used up, making it easier to pedal 😉


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Surely the bike was getting lighter as the electrons were being used up, making it easier to pedal 😉


Wellllll

at university we did Wave Mechanics (commonly know as quantum mechanics) in the final year
and the lecturer was total rubbish so I can;t claim to totally understand the schroedinger equation and its relation to electron mass and probability and orbit

I do know that when I was riding up Dundalk road then there was a mathmatical probablilty that an electron from the battery was actually close to @Drago 's Bruce
Or someone's tractor

but I'm really not sure it works like that in terms of effort and pedals and stuff


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> OK OK OK - and ebike - actually my wife's folder to check it worked OK after recelling
> 
> why 3 times - kept forgetting stuff - look at the name of the thread for details
> 
> ...


Are you saying that the recelled battery is faulty, or that it is working perfectly but you drained it?


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

Question for the car owners on here.
Is a mileage of 10268 in between successful yearly MOT's high? And would you buy it?

Vehicle appeared on the street today, with no-one appearing to accept ownership.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2021)

From my facebook page tonight, lol.

By the time John pulled into the little town, every hotel room was taken. "You've got to have a room somewhere." he pleaded to the last hotel manager, "Or just a bed--I don't really care where. I'm completely exhausted"
"Well, I do have a double room with one occupant," admitted the manager, "and I'm sure he would be glad to split the cost. But to tell you the truth, he snores so loudly that people in adjoining rooms have complained all week. I'm not sure it'd be worth it to you."
"No problem," the tired traveler assured him. "I'll take it."
The next morning John came down to breakfast bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. The manager asked him how he survived.
"Never better." John said.
The manager was impressed. "No problem with the other guy snoring, then?"
"Nope. I shut him up in no time."
"How'd you manage that?"
"He was already in bed, snoring away. when I came in the room," John said. "I went over, gave him a kiss on the cheek, said, 'Good night, beautiful' and he sat up all night watching me."


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2021)

Morning. Not sure I’m happy being first up at this time 

Rained all night and still raining. Not sure if I will brave a walk or not.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Question for the car owners on here.
> Is a mileage of 10268 in between successful yearly MOT's high? And would you buy it?
> 
> Vehicle appeared on the street today, with no-one appearing to accept ownership.


10-12000 miles per annum is considered normal mileage and not unusual. If the vehicle is driven for 10,000 pa it will show a mileage of 30,000 at the first MOT, 40 at the second etc.

Would I buy it? Personally no but this is because I'm fortunate to be in a position whereby I could afford to buy something with a much lower mileage. My car at 2.5 years old had 5000 on the clock, Mrs P's was around 7000 at two years old. They were both very good value in relation to a brand new model. Mine is now six years old and 30,000 miles which would be considered low mileage. When I worked at three years old my cars typically had 85,000 on the clock. Always well cared for but very high mileage.

The questions you should ask are:

Is the vehicle in general good condition and looks cared for. Check for signs of dirt in difficult to access places. If they're clean the owner is/was a careful one.

Is there a full service history, service book stamped by a realiable garage, are the service invoices available?

Is the MOT history regular and the paperwork trail available?

If the answer is yes then it's probably a decent buy. If you wanted to buy my car the answer would be yes to all of the above.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2021)

Good morning. It's wet and windy. 

I decided to lay in today but if I woke early I'd go cycling. Weather is miserable but I'm awake! 

Currently worrying about a pension investment. The paperwork says one thing, my FA another. I truly like and believe in my FA, she's a very decent person. I hate questioning her advice in the way I have been and feel bad about it.

Ah well. I'm off to find bits and pieces to keep me occupied for the day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks,
Heading out for a run soon, inspired by our daughter finishing her first complete Marathon yesterday. 🏃‍♀️


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks, its a tad damp today, my fault, I washed the car yesterday, family here this morning, I'm not sure what we're doing this afternoon.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Heading out for a run soon, inspired by our daughter finishing her first complete Marathon yesterday. 🏃‍♀️


Have fun. I jogged the middle section of my rainy walk. Pathetically slow as the legs don't want to work as usual but I need something for the CV system if I'm not cycling. As much as all my walking will be good for the legs, it doesn't get the heart rate and breathing quite high enough so I will persevere, no matter how slowly these days.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

Good morning. Feom a cold wet place in Wales 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

Looks like today is going to be a very wet rainy day here.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Off out to get some shopping this morning, then doggie walking and Sunday lunch at the King William Inne.
Bit overcast and misty out there at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Have fun. I jogged the middle section of my rainy walk. Pathetically slow as the legs don't want to work as usual but I need something for the CV system if I'm not cycling. As much as all my walking will be good for the legs, it doesn't get the heart rate and breathing quite high enough so I will persevere, no matter how slowly these days.


Keep it up Mo


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2021)

Morning all.
Was up at 0715 and been watching match of the day......some good games.
My Bro and SiL are here later and I am doing late lunch of chilli con carne with rice and chips.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Oct 2021)

I'm up


----------



## gavroche (17 Oct 2021)

So am I and it is sunny.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2021)

Back again. I'm sure there used to be a thread titled something on the lines of "The Football Thread." People discussed the football season and so on.

I can't find it. Any clues out there?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Are you saying that the recelled battery is faulty, or that it is working perfectly but you drained it?


Nah - working fine - I just drained it
Needed to be done as I wanted to see what the voltage is when the controller says it is too low to keep using it
It is charged again now - I'll have to drain it a bit before I go back to my normal bike and store the other one for a while


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Back again. I'm sure there used to be a thread titled something on the lines of "The Football Thread." People discussed the football season and so on.
> 
> I can't find it. Any clues out there?


Sports......The Football?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

On face book this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, damp and murky here.
Woke to find that the central heating boiler died overnight. Appears completely dead, no lights or anything. Checked the fuses, nothing has tripped. Mrs F has now rung British Gas who serviced it only a month or so ago. She explained we have no heating or hot water but the earliest they are prepared to come out and look at it is next Friday 

We certainly won’t be renewing the servicing contract with them again.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, damp and murky here.
> Woke to find that the central heating boiler died overnight. Appears completely dead, no lights or anything. Checked the fuses, nothing has tripped. Mrs F has now rung British Gas who serviced it only a month or so ago. She explained we have no heating or hot water but the earliest they are prepared to come out and look at it is next Friday
> 
> We certainly won’t be renewing the servicing contract with them again.


They are quick to take customers money, but when they have to fix anything they are more than useless


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Back again. I'm sure there used to be a thread titled something on the lines of "The Football Thread." People discussed the football season and so on.
> 
> I can't find it. Any clues out there?


As Mo says......2nd last thead. Sports > footbal


----------



## numbnuts (17 Oct 2021)

I've been shopping


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2021)

@Dave7 @Mo1959 thanks I've found it. I had the forum on "Ignore." Senior moment or possibly several moments!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 @Mo1959 thanks I've found it. I had the forum on "Ignore." Senior moment or possibly several moments!


Is this what I’ve got to look forward to the older I get…….that’s both you and Dave now with previous for losing threads!


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Question for the car owners on here.
> Is a mileage of 10268 in between successful yearly MOT's high? And would you buy it?
> 
> Vehicle appeared on the street today, with no-one appearing to accept ownership.


10,000 miles per year is pretty average I would say, for a privately owned car.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 @Mo1959 thanks I've found it. I had the forum on "Ignore." Senior moment or possibly several moments!




Senior moments seems to be a pattern that's forming around here.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> 10,000 miles per year is pretty average I would say, for a privately owned car.




Correct. That is the average I believe


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

I have no idea what we are having to eat today. I am expecting a grandson to pop in sometime today. He is at Aber Uni and as its only about 25 miles away he will take his washing home for his dad to do.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 10-12000 miles per annum is considered normal mileage and not unusual. If the vehicle is driven for 10,000 pa it will show a mileage of 30,000 at the first MOT, 40 at the second etc.
> 
> Would I buy it? Personally no but this is because I'm fortunate to be in a position whereby I could afford to buy something with a much lower mileage. My car at 2.5 years old had 5000 on the clock, Mrs P's was around 7000 at two years old. They were both very good value in relation to a brand new model. Mine is now six years old and 30,000 miles which would be considered low mileage. When I worked at three years old my cars typically had 85,000 on the clock. Always well cared for but very high mileage.
> 
> ...


How much you wanting for it?

On the one that appeared on the street, I'm thinking of reporting finding it. That way if no-one claims it in 30 days it'll be mine. Mileage is roughly the same on it for the last two years. 
MOT history is littered with failure's.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sports......The Football?


You seem surprised that football is still a sport.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You seem surprised that football is still a sport.


It’s more like Strictly with some of the amateur dramatics from the players!


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea what we are having to eat today. I am expecting a grandson to pop in sometime today. He is at Aber Uni and as its only about 25 miles away he will take his washing home for his dad to do.


You might be eating your grandson today!! And then you'll be sending the dirty clothes on to his father to clean!

You'll not be cooking him in his jacket I presume.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2021)

Went shopping this morning and bought half a tank full of diesel, some groceries, a pair of jeans and a set of bluetooth ear buds.
Amazing how quickly you can blow £100.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2021)

There are comical 'senior moments' - I have had some of those myself - searching for glasses while wearing them, that kind of thing. 

There are others that aren't funny... My older sister got in a panic the last time she was up here to visit me. It turned out that she had completely forgotten how to get from the bus station to my house. Since then it has got much worse. She asked me a few months ago how long my wife and I have been married? Well, my then _girlfriend _and I split up in the year 2000...

Bloody dementia, starting before the age of 70!


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There are comical 'senior moments' - I have had some of those myself - searching for glasses while wearing them, that kind of thing.
> 
> There are others that aren't funny... My older sister got in a panic the last time she was up here to visit me. It turned out that she had completely forgotten how to get from the bus station to my house. Since then it has got much worse. She asked me a few months ago how long my wife and I have been married? Well, my then _girlfriend _and I split up in the year 2000...
> 
> Bloody dementia, starting before the age of 70!



Our friends 68 and has Alzheimer's, very sad.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Oct 2021)

Done walking, fish in parsley sauce, mashed potatoes and spinach coming up


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

Chicken curry with rice today


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Oct 2021)

I ventured out with Mrs Tenkaykev for a 5K run/walk. Glorious day and we tok a different route to our usual one. We passed one gent out walking his dog, he was smoking a cigar, a full sized one! It's been an age since I saw anyone with a cigar, Mrs Tenkaykev suggested that he was probably banned from smoking his cigar in the house and used his dog walking as an opportunity.
We've both now entered a local race, a 1/4 Marathon which is held on New Years Day, should give us that extra incentive to get out running a bit more frequently.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

Not nice here. Very misty, dark and very fine rain


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2021)

Family left about dinner time, about the same time the weather brightened up, I've spent the afternoon pottering around catching up on odd jobs, I've got a minor problem in the kitchen at the moment, fungus gnats, they're in the compost in the Spider Plant pot and I'm gradually eliminating them, one of this afternoons jobs was clearing the dead ones of the kitchen windowsill.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We passed one gent out walking his dog, he was smoking a cigar, a full sized one!


Cue @classic33


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Our friends 68 and has Alzheimer's, very sad.


I have a friend with dementia. He's 70 but would still be considered a young man. The change in 12 months is terrible to watch. Until he became ill I always thought of dementia as an illness old people suffered from.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I have a friend with dementia. He's 70 but would still be considered a young man. The change in 12 months is terrible to watch. Until he became ill I always thought of dementia as an illness old people suffered from.


I have been feeling guilty for getting ratty with my sister before she was diagnosed. For example, 4 years ago she was clearly finding it difficult to take in new information...



ColinJ said:


> [My sister] still uses a notebook for telephone numbers. It is really painful to watch her looking up the numbers every time she phones somebody, and then typing them in. I put the 10 most dialled numbers into the contacts lists onto her mobile and landline phone but she won't use them directly. I have showed her multiple times how to do it - Menu, Contacts, Name, Dial - but she insists that it is too complicated and refuses to do it!


I thought she was just being a technophobe but I now think that it was one of the early signs of dementia setting in.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I have a friend with dementia. He's 70 but would still be considered a young man. The change in 12 months is terrible to watch. Until he became ill I always thought of dementia as an illness old people suffered from.



Mrs @BoldonLad's mother suffered from Dementia. It first became apparent when she was around 70-72, getting steadily worse until her eventual end at 81. 

I fear Mrs @BoldonLad is beginning to exhibit similar symptoms (74). Nothing too serious, yet, but, it is there.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

Another one feom face book.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Senior moments seems to be a pattern that's forming around here.


Around where ?
Where am I ?


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Cue @classic33


I'll believe him that it was a cigar, not a cue. Can't say I've ever seen anyone smoking a cue.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

I might have to invest in some thermal underwear especially if we are expecting snow soon


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There are comical 'senior moments' - I have had some of those myself - searching for glasses while wearing them, that kind of thing.
> 
> There are others that aren't funny... My older sister got in a panic the last time she was up here to visit me. It turned out that she had completely forgotten how to get from the bus station to my house. Since then it has got much worse. She asked me a few months ago how long my wife and I have been married? Well, my then _girlfriend _and I split up in the year 2000...
> 
> Bloody dementia, starting before the age of 70!


Horrible disease. I recall when ny MiL started and what made it worse (in a way) was that, at first, she knew it was hapoening.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Horrible disease. I recall when ny MiL started and what made it worse (in a way) was that, at first, she knew it was hapoening.


I'm not sure if it would be better to understand what was happening or _NOT _to understand!

If it were happening to me and I knew what was coming, I wouldn't want to hang on to the bitter end...

PS Yes - a particularly cruel disease. Let's hope that medical science finds an effective treatment or cure for it ASAP!


----------



## pawl (17 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I might have to invest in some thermal underwear especially if we are expecting snow soon




I see Damart have started TV advertising.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> I see Damart have started TV advertising.




That's where I tend to get mine


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That's where I tend to get mine


Don't forget I still those 2 pairs you left here when you had to rush off.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Don't forget I still those 2 pairs you left here when you had to rush off.




You can keep them as a memento


----------



## numbnuts (17 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I might have to invest in some thermal underwear especially if we are expecting snow soon


If you want something really warm, but it ain't cheap
https://www.brynje-shop.com/en/sportswear~c12/Collection=Super+Thermo


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2021)

It's the Dance Off........and an exclusive performance from Westlife..........my world is complete, I am totally fulfilled, I will never need to cycle again.

Think I'll have an early night.......


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's the Dance Off........and an exclusive performance from Westlife..........my world is complete, I am totally fulfilled, I will never need to cycle again.
> 
> Think I'll have an early night.......




. Methinks you are being a tad sarcastic. I totally agree with you. Utter utter B******s


----------



## Paulus (17 Oct 2021)

Good evening all.
Talk about an early night, I am starting to flag already. I have had two rough nights sleep on the bounce and don't think I'm going to stay up much longer.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's the Dance Off........and an exclusive performance from Westlife..........my world is complete, I am totally fulfilled, I will never need to cycle again.
> 
> Think I'll have an early night.......


Play some music through headphones and tackle a cryptic crossword?


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That's where I tend to get mine


Not the local military surplus store?


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Play some music through headphones and tackle a cryptic crossword?


Change channels.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Change channels.


Or wife......🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not the local military surplus store?




Not now no. I had a rather nasty experience


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Or wife......🤔


Whichever is easier do.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Whichever is easier do.


🤔


----------



## PaulSB (17 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not now no. I had a rather nasty experience


What? In the military store?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> What? In the military store?



I'm saying nothing. I'm still traumatised from the experience


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 🤔


Can't be that hard decide, surely.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm saying nothing. I'm still traumatised from the experience


Apart from seeing NumNuts at 0800 I can't imagine anything traumatising you.


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'll believe him that it was a cigar, not a cue. Can't say I've ever seen anyone smoking a cue.


Never mind.....


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Oct 2021)

Who's Shirley???

anyway

we went out tonight
4th time this week!!!


if this carries on we might be accused of having a Social Life - whatever one of them is

Anyway - we saw that the best pun round here for food has a quiz on Sunday's - so we booked SUnday Dinner and stayed on for the quiz

We came 5th - equal


OK - out of 7 but whatever
we lost out due to a picture round with several people from reality TV shows and stuff like that
and stuff like that

but we had a good time and a bit of a laugh a few times!


so - a good night!!!

left the car there as there were no taxis available when we went
will get the folder out tomorrow morning and go and get it


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Apart from seeing NumNuts at 0800 I can't imagine anything traumatising you.


I'm a shy little wallflower I am.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Who's Shirley???
> 
> anyway
> 
> ...


This you after a previous night out?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Who's Shirley???


I used to ride for Shirley Roads Club, people often used to ask who she was.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2021)

Does anybody fancy winning the grand prize?


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Does anybody fancy winning the grand prize?


That'd depend on the prize!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> That'd depend on the prize!


It's a grand prize!


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2021)

I have risen!

1st!

Ah, Monday. All the workies and schoolies are back at their desks and the world is left to those that truly appreciate it, us retirees!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2021)

Morning. Tossed and turned first part of the night. Up for the loo just before 5 and managed to nod off again.

Better get out straight after my coffee as there’s rain due soon.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2021)

Bruce went all night without needing a wee. The moment I was up I let him out and he did an enormous widdle, so he was holding it like a good boy all night.


----------



## Paulus (18 Oct 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's still dark, cloudy and rain is forecast for later. The sky is a strange pink colour, red sky at dawn, shepherds warn, and all that.
Sainsburys will be delivering the fortnightly shopping order this afternoon .
Dog walking, domestics and hopefully a ride out before the rain comes.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2021)

Good day to you all. Seems to have been damp overnight but OK now. Quite mild.

The pedalling pensioners are off to Lytham St Annes today. We will take sandwiches, flasks, tartan rugs and a newspaper. 

Later I have to begin organising the trophies for the club Awards Night. A stressful thing as I have to get the detail right especially as club records have be broken this year.

@ebikeerwidnes I feel your pain. When we go to a quiz we usually do reasonably well until the picture round of reality non-entities when anything more than zero is a victory! 

Went to bed around 9.00 last night and slept till 6.40 today!!


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks, rain due dinner time, I wonder if I can get a bimble in before it arrives? We were supposed to be having the outside of the house painted this week, they've put it back because of the weather forecast for this week,


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2021)

Mild here in Poshshire, but dull. No rain forecast for today but it wouldn't surprise me if it did.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2021)

Morning. Chilly here at the moment. We are due to have rain most of the week.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Off up Glastonbury Tor this morning, then a mooch around the town.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, grey and damp here, outside temp is I understand quite mild but chilly inside.
Yesterday I remembered that the towel radiators in the bathrooms have electric elements in them too, so at least that dried the towels out. I also remembered that the rarely used dishwasher heats its own water so that was put into use. Mrs F used the oven to make a casserole so that spilled out a bit of heat too. She’s planning to make the Christmas cake later in the week for the same reason. Thank heavens when we put in the downstairs bathroom we had it fitted with an electric shower, so at least we can warm ourselves up under that.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Oct 2021)

I'm up too, nothing else to report


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, grey and damp here, outside temp is I understand quite mild but chilly inside.
> Yesterday I remembered that the towel radiators in the bathrooms have electric elements in them too, so at least that dried the towels out. I also remembered that the rarely used dishwasher heats its own water so that was put into use. Mrs F used the oven to make a casserole so that spilled out a bit of heat too. She’s planning to make the Christmas cake later in the week for the same reason. Thank heavens when we put in the downstairs bathroom we had it fitted with an electric shower, so at least we can warm ourselves up under that.


Would it be worth getting a gas supersur type heater for a bit of warmth? can keep it for a standby for such eventualities 
Morning folks  i hope i can go out for a ride today as it was absolute **** yesterday! I suppose a rest day is ok but not having a car im limited and cant get to my favourite bird watching locations.......yep ive admitted it! im a bird watcher  Think everyone is really its just a question of degree! 

pic is a Hoopoe at Loch Fleet taken a couple of years ago


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2021)

G'day cobbers of the retired kind.
I was a naughty boy and slept till 0800.
Off to the dentist early afternoon WHOOPEE . Its a filling to the bottom back tooth.....just can't wait.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Would it be worth getting a gas supersur type heater for a bit of warmth? can keep it for a standby for such eventualities
> Morning folks  i hope i can go out for a ride today as it was absolute **** yesterday! I suppose a rest day is ok but not having a car im limited and cant get to my favourite bird watching locations.......yep ive admitted it! im a bird watcher  Think everyone is really its just a question of degree!
> 
> pic is a Hoopoe at Loch Fleet taken a couple of years ago
> ...


Yes it might come to that. But the boiler is only 12 years old and has never had any faults found in its annual servicing so hopefully it’s just some aspect of the electrics that’s gone and can be easily replaced.
And yes, I too love my birdwatching, have done ever since my Dad introduced me to it in the 70’s. I think of my Dad every time I see a collared dove, in the 50’s he made a special journey from home in Birmingham to Cley in Norfolk just to see one, a newly appearing rarity at the time


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2021)

I am back. Just over 6 miles done. Up the hill again but it's so murky here that visibility was only a few hundred yards so couldn't see much. Enjoyed it though, especially as I was having one of the increasingly rare days when the legs felt a bit stronger. 

Special K this morning for a change.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Oct 2021)

I set myself a challenge, for October, to cycle 150 miles in the course of the month. Not difficult, I thought, only an average of 5 miles a day, with a day off. But, that doesn't allow for "things which have to be done", and, I have fallen behind. Squeezed in just under 7 miles, before breakfast this morning, so, I am currently 9 miles behind where I should be, at this stage of the month.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2021)

As usual, I am more tired now (10:07) than I was when I went to sleep (04:20-ish)! I woke up 'early' to check the weather since the forecast for later was bad. It is currently dry but I am sure that it will be raining soon. If I can clear my head quickly enough I will dash out on my singlespeed bike to pick up a pre-deluge Metro. 

I am surprised that none of you are interested in the grand prize! I had a late night chat with Classic about it but he wasn't interested. They must be paying you too much in your pensions! 

Now, can I wake up enough to be safe on a bike?


----------



## pawl (18 Oct 2021)

Just taken the car for its service.Much delayed due to the frequency of hospital visits.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> As usual, I am more tired now (10:07) than I was when I went to sleep (04:20-ish)! I woke up 'early' to check the weather since the forecast for later was bad. It is currently dry but I am sure that it will be raining soon. If I can clear my head quickly enough I will dash out on my singlespeed bike to pick up a pre-deluge Metro.
> 
> I am surprised that none of you are interested in the grand prize! I had a late night chat with Classic about it but he wasn't interested. They must be paying you too much in your pensions!
> 
> Now, can I wake up enough to be safe on a bike?


I'm not greedy, I'll take £999 of it. Leave some for someone else.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Oct 2021)

Just got this email


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2021)

Gardners have been. They do a good job.
MrsDs bush has been trimmed and looks very nice


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Oct 2021)

A short walk to stretch the legs. Popped in to M+S to get a few things and hadn't realised that Mondays would be so busy with lots of older folk. Rain arrived as forecast but it was just a fine refreshing mist. Mrs Tenkaykev has a new gadget for the kitchen arriving today, a small pressure cooker. We have a full sized one already so that will be making its way to the Charity shop.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> This you after a previous night out?
> View attachment 614105


Sort of - I did it the other way round

i.e. left the car at the pub last night (no taxis available when we went out!) and I went up on the ebike to get it this morning
however - I opted for a different solution to the problem than the guy in the photo - I took the folding ebike and folded it up and put it in the boot
so - very similar to the photo - just reversed so the car carries the bike

I find it better that way in case it rains!!!


----------



## numbnuts (18 Oct 2021)

We have that fine drizzle you know the one that really wets you


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2021)

Steady rain here now which is in for the day AND until the end of the month apparently


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes it might come to that. But the boiler is only 12 years old and has never had any faults found in its annual servicing so hopefully it’s just some aspect of the electrics that’s gone and can be easily replaced.
> And yes, I too love my birdwatching, have done ever since my Dad introduced me to it in the 70’s. I think of my Dad every time I see a collared dove, in the 50’s he made a special journey from home in Birmingham to Cley in Norfolk just to see one, a newly appearing rarity at the time



Our boiler handed its notice in just after Xmas last year, 12 years old,hadn't been right for a couple of weeks and finally stopped working, turned out the circuit board had gone faulty, £500 to fix it, we ended up having a new boiler, and ended up with a reduced gas bill from the better boiler.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Our boiler handed its notice in just after Xmas last year, 12 years old,hadn't been right for a couple of weeks and finally stopped working, turned out the circuit board had gone faulty, £500 to fix it, we ended up having a new boiler, and ended up with a reduced gas bill from the better boiler.


Blimey, fingers crossed we don’t get hit with a bill on that scale


----------



## Poacher (18 Oct 2021)

Don't know whether it's significant, but next door neighbours haven't spoken to us since they tried my paella recipe that they requested.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2021)

Poacher said:


> Don't know whether it's significant, but next door neighbours haven't spoken to us since they tried my paella recipe that they requested.


Are they still alive? 

Went another walk earlier than usual hoping to beat the heavy rain……I didn’t!


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Weston Under Wetherley route, I've ridden 27 miles, it wasn't a nice morning for a bike ride, grey and dark, cool with a cold wind, I looked outside and didn't feel like going but made myself go out, once I was out I started to enjoy myself, it was nice to feel the saddle under my a**e, the pedals under my feet and the bike moving round as we worked our way round the local lanes. the path by the allotments is still closed so down the Leamington road to cross the A45 and work my way into Baginton, they're working in the village by the airport but the diversion just took me where I wanted to go, the other side of Weston Under Wetherley I decided not to take my usual route into Coventry past the old speedway site, instead i worked my way back into Baginton and rode home using the reverse of the route I used on the way out. So it turned into another decent couple of hours out on my bike.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Oct 2021)

Raining here now - just got the bike and car home (via method described above) before it started spitting

went into the house to get a cuppa and just got it made when it was raining properly so I ended up jamming the folder into the bike shed in front of the big bike - which is wrong but at least they are secure and not getting wet!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Oct 2021)

Been reading a fascinating diary of a hostelling tour of the Highlands made by 3 sisters in 1936. 
https://issuu.com/hostellingscotland/docs/1936_cycling_tour_of_nw_highlands
Currently being recreated by a group from The Adventure Syndicate, @adventuresynd on twitter.


----------



## pawl (18 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Would it be worth getting a gas supersur type heater for a bit of warmth? can keep it for a standby for such eventualities
> Morning folks  i hope i can go out for a ride today as it was absolute **** yesterday! I suppose a rest day is ok but not having a car im limited and cant get to my favourite bird watching locations.......yep ive admitted it! im a bird watcher  Think everyone is really its just a question of degree!
> 
> pic is a Hoopoe at Loch Fleet taken a couple of years ago
> ...





The last time I saw a hoopoe I was on holiday in Portugal


----------



## pawl (18 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been for a bimble this morning, my Weston Under Wetherley route, I've ridden 27 miles, it wasn't a nice morning for a bike ride, grey and dark, cool with a cold wind, I looked outside and didn't feel like going but made myself go out, once I was out I started to enjoy myself, it was nice to feel the saddle under my a**e, the pedals under my feet and the bike moving round as we worked our way round the local lanes. the path by the allotments is still closed so down the Leamington road to cross the A45 and work my way into Baginton, they're working in the village by the airport but the diversion just took me where I wanted to go, the other side of Weston Under Wetherley I decided not to take my usual route into Coventry past the old speedway site, instead i worked my way back into Baginton and rode home using the reverse of the route I used on the way out. So it turned into another decent couple of hours out on my bike.




Glad you got that right pedal s under your feet saddle under your a…s and not the other way round..Could have been painful


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2021)

Its now


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Oct 2021)

Settling down to some revision now, hoping to be able to return to duties soon.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Oct 2021)

The drizzle stopped so went out for a walk, 1/2 mile from home it started to


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I woke up 'early' to check the weather since the forecast for later was bad. It is currently dry but I am sure that it will be raining soon. If I can clear my head quickly enough I will dash out on my singlespeed bike to pick up a pre-deluge Metro.


Hah, it looked dry while I was getting ready, but as soon as I wheeled my bike out of the house...



numbnuts said:


> We have that fine drizzle you know the one that really wets you


Yes, that's what I suddenly got here! I abandoned my planned lumpy _Tour de Tod_ and went instead by the direct route to get the paper. I got there before the _PPP _(_Phantom Paper Pilferer_) this time. In today's '_Good Deed Feed_', _Metro Boy Graham_ in Coventry thanks drivers of the hospital buses for collecting Metros for him to deliver to disabled and elderly people. I reckon our _PPP _is doing something similar.



classic33 said:


> I'm not greedy, I'll take £999 of it. Leave some for someone else.


Yep, the grand prize is a prize of one grand - £1,000! It is a short story competition. One prize of £1,000 for 1,000-1,500 words - not bad! (There are 5 runner-up prizes of printers.)

I missed out on the last short story competition. This one closes at 23:59 on 25/10/2021. If you are interested, details *HERE*. (If _you _win, we can sort out transfer of my 10% finder's fee later! )


----------



## GM (18 Oct 2021)

Good afternoon folks... I had an embarrassing senior moment this morning, I ordered some stuff from Toolstation for click and collect. Got there to be told by the young girl serving 'you've come to the wrong branch' 😡 this is the Wood Green branch and you want the Tottenham branch...An easy mistake as there's a Selco next door and they call it the Tottenham branch.

....While I was typing this I got a text through from my GP, booster jab booked for Thursday 💉 yippee!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2021)

I had to cancel my dental appointment. It was a one hour appointment and I was feeling decidedly weak and shaky. 
Glad I did.....don't think I could have sat through an hour of drilling etc.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2021)

Meal has been decided.
Jacket potato with chilli con carne (left over from yesterday).
Jacket is in the micro and oven is heating up......yum yum.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2021)

We are having braised beef. However it doesn't look like braised beef to me. We bought it from Morrison's and it's gone downhill over the last few months. 

We may end up with pizza


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2021)

Well it rained quite a lot on our ride but it was mild and everyone was happy.

The pensioners have something of a reputation for the conversations they get involved in. Today's cafe is run by a very jolly Maltese lady. One of our buddies today was another lady.

So straight in at number one for bizarre conversation topics between four pensioners, a Maltese cafe owner and a woman in her late 40s is..........

.........how to make a flat white correctly and HRT.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2021)

Q. Has your appetite slowed as you have got older (not Mr NumNuts who can eat 24 mince pies in one sitting).
My Bro and his wife have always eaten aot more than us ie for a pub meal we would ave one course while they would have three.
So they came to ours yesterday and I did
Chilli
Rice
Chips
Garlic bread.
I ate chili, rice and a few chips.
He hoovered everything up.
Chilli x 3 lots
Rice
Chips x 2 lots then all the bits
Garic bread x 6 YES SIX slices
Then a choc ice o finish.

Nice to see someone with a good appetite and I took it as a compliment but how he did it I have no idea.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2021)

Is it just me, am I the only one who can remember when the stupid american haloween thing lasted just one night a year? Noticed today how many houses are bedecked in cobwebs, skeletons, pictures of Donald Trump, and it stuck me thqt haloween is now a 2 week long event.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Q. Has your appetite slowed as you have got older (not Mr NumNuts who can eat 24 mince pies in one sitting).
> My Bro and his wife have always eaten aot more than us ie for a pub meal we would ave one course while they would have three.
> So they came to ours yesterday and I did
> Chilli
> ...



I am afraid I am something of a "hoover" 

No doubt there are numerous reasons/excuses (eg, our generation were taught not to waste food, some people enjoy eating, etc etc)

Mrs @BoldonLad often asks me "are you still hungry" when I have seconds, or, go raiding the fridge, my usual response is along the lines of "what has being hungry got to do with it?"


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Q. Has your appetite slowed as you have got older (not Mr NumNuts who can eat 24 mince pies in one sitting).
> My Bro and his wife have always eaten aot more than us ie for a pub meal we would ave one course while they would have three.
> So they came to ours yesterday and I did
> Chilli
> ...



My appitite is still healthy, the problem is I'm not as active as I used to be and it goes straight on the belly and the hips, I have to excise restraint at meal times.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Is it just me, am I the only one who can remember when the stupid american haloween thing lasted just one night a year? Noticed today how many houses are bedecked in cobwebs, skeletons, pictures of Donald Trump, and it stuck me thqt haloween is now a 2 week long event.



No, it is not just you.

I recall "Haloween" as an evening when we kids roamed the street with a hollowed out turnip (swede to you southerners), with a candle in it. No sweets, no door knocking, no dressing up. I think it all went wrong after the film "ET".


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Q. Has your appetite slowed as you have got older (not Mr NumNuts who can eat 24 mince pies in one sitting).
> My Bro and his wife have always eaten aot more than us ie for a pub meal we would ave one course while they would have three.
> So they came to ours yesterday and I did
> Chilli
> ...




We don't eat anywhere near what we used to. We are now quite wimpy


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Is it just me, am I the only one who can remember when the stupid american haloween thing lasted just one night a year? Noticed today how many houses are bedecked in cobwebs, skeletons, pictures of Donald Trump, and it stuck me thqt haloween is now a 2 week long event.



When I was growing up the only thing we celebrated on the 31 was my late Dad's birthday.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Is it just me, am I the only one who can remember when the stupid american haloween thing lasted just one night a year? Noticed today how many houses are bedecked in cobwebs, skeletons, pictures of Donald Trump, and it stuck me thqt haloween is now a 2 week long event.


The Hallowe’en show is the one Strictly show in the year that I can happily miss, can’t stand it


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2021)

Well that was a disappointment. Def not braising steak.


----------



## Ian H (18 Oct 2021)

A coeval friend has just caught up with me (his birthday is 6 months after mine). He said he's in danger of being described as 'wonderful...
...for his age'.


----------



## Poacher (18 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having braised beef. However it doesn't look like braised beef to me. We bought it from Morrison's and it's gone downhill over the last few months.
> 
> We may end up with pizza


Prolly should have eaten it fresh, rather than keeping it a few months.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2021)

Poacher said:


> Prolly should have eaten it fresh, rather than keeping it a few months.




God knows what kind of steak it is. And check. It was only frozen for a week


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2021)

Well the weather's been crap today, so we didn't go up Glastonbury Tor. We did have a wander around the town, though, and I think I've had enough Woo to last me for this year now. 
Finding a pub that was open on Monday lunchtime proved difficult. We ended up at the White Hart in Eddington.........although it turned out not to be the White Hart now. It's now know as 'Leather and Lace' ..... ooer missus!
It's a weirdly themed pub in the middle of a very small village. We were a bit nervous about going in - I was expecting to be met by Miss Whiplash - but all was well. Food was decent, beer OK but the interior decor took us aback a bit. 
I can just imagine what some of the village old boys think of it.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> God knows what kind of steak it is. And check. It was only frozen for a week


It was the green sprouting bits that gave it away.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It was the green sprouting bits that gave it away.




Green sprouting bits might have given it a bit more flavour


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2021)

Ian H said:


> A *coeval* friend has just caught up with me (his birthday is 6 months after mine). He said he's in danger of being described as 'wonderful...
> ...for his age'.



Excellent. New word for me. Not so long ago a club member 20 years my younger told me "If we can all ride like you at 67 we'll be happy!"

Have to say I was rather pleased with that.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having braised beef. However it doesn't look like braised beef to me. We bought it from Morrison's and* it's gone downhill over the last few months.*
> 
> We may end up with pizza


New owners earlier this year.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2021)

Facebook seems to be good for funnies at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2021)

Could be a problem for @Dirk 🤔


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Well the weather's been crap today, so we didn't go up Glastonbury Tor. We did have a wander around the town, though, and I think I've had enough Woo to last me for this year now.
> Finding a pub that was open on Monday lunchtime proved difficult. We ended up at the White Hart in Eddington.........although it turned out not to be the White Hart now. It's now know as 'Leather and Lace' ..... ooer missus!
> It's a weirdly themed pub in the middle of a very small village. We were a bit nervous about going in - I was expecting to be met by Miss Whiplash - but all was well. Food was decent, beer OK but the interior decor took us aback a bit.
> I can just imagine what some of the village old boys think of it.
> ...


I'll assume you pointed out the handlebars. It's a Chopper, not a shopper.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2021)

Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,............

......... I will fear Google maps is not as good as they say


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,............
> 
> ......... I will fear Google maps is not as good as they say


And the capture dates on some of their streetview images are out by more than just a month, or two. Same decade, year even, might help.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Is it just me, am I the only one who can remember when the stupid american haloween thing lasted just one night a year? Noticed today how many houses are bedecked in cobwebs, skeletons, pictures of Donald Trump, and it stuck me thqt haloween is now a 2 week long event.





BoldonLad said:


> I recall "Haloween" as an evening when we kids roamed the street with a hollowed out turnip (swede to you southerners), with a candle in it. No sweets, no door knocking, no dressing up. I think it all went wrong after the film "ET".


I do not remember Halloween at all from when I was a child in the Midlands, because we didn't 'do' it there/then! I vaguely remember my mum saying that it was always a big thing in Scotland though?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2021)

A pal called in to see if I had any spokes that he could scrounge. (He broke one on a ride this morning.) I have some old wheels in the cellar and he took a couple of spokes that look the right length from one of them.

While he was down in the cellar he spotted the house's old metal gate and fittings. It is surplus to requirements, having been replaced by a wooden gate. His son needs a garden gate and this one should fit so it has been donated, subject to a size check.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I do not remember Halloween at all from when I was a child in the Midlands, because we didn't 'do' it there/then! I vaguely remember my mum saying that it was always a big thing in Scotland though?


Nor me.
We had penny for the guy and that was it.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I do not remember Halloween at all from when I was a child in the Midlands, because we didn't 'do' it there/then! I vaguely remember my mum saying that it was always *a big thing in Scotland though?*



Well, at only 100 miles South of Edinburgh, we are almost in Scotland


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I do not remember Halloween at all from when I was a child in the Midlands, because we didn't 'do' it there/then! I vaguely remember my mum saying that it was always a big thing in Scotland though?


I barely remember it at all in 1970’s Birmingham. Mrs F tells me it was always a thing here in Edinburgh albeit a very different thing from the American awfulness that prevails everywhere now.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Oct 2021)

Well - just finished watching Only Connect

Got one in the first round - not too bad
Got one totally unassisted on the wall
naff all on the missing vowels

altogether rubbish


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I barely remember it at all in 1970’s Birmingham. Mrs F tells me it was always a thing here in Edinburgh albeit a very different thing from the American awfulness that prevails everywhere now.


Yes, agree but it was guising, not this silly American trick or treat! Kids would make an effort to dress up and go round the doors usually reciting poetry, singing or maybe telling a joke and would receive either a few coins or maybe a bit of fruit or sweets.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Well - just finished watching Only Connect
> 
> Got one in the first round - not too bad
> Got one totally unassisted on the wall
> ...


Better than us. I got one on the wall.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Better than us. I got one on the wall.


Lucky you


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2021)

Going to watch the second part of Code of a Killer. Saw it when it was on originally but worth watching again.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2021)

When I was a kid we did penny for the Guy. Halloween wasn't a thing in the late 50s/early 60s. My mother wouldn't have allowed it anyway. Strict Catholic household, we did All Saints Day on November 1st.

My kids did "Trick or Treat" about 25-30 years ago. We had a very Christian neighbour, and very good friend, who severely disapproved............for a treat she would give the kids a small handwritten Bible tract! 😂😂😂. I think my lot only knocked there once.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Lucky you:eek


Stop that!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2021)

I remember trick or treat as a kid. We had bags of sweets and crap. We practically overdosed on sugar


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,............
> 
> ......... I will fear Google maps is not as good as they say



Yea though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death
I will fear no evil
for I'm the meanest son of a bitch in the valley. 

Years ago that was a t shirt slogan.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Yea though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death
> I will fear no evil
> for I'm the meanest son of a bitch in the valley.
> 
> Years ago that was a t shirt slogan.


I'd forgotten but yes I've seen it decades ago.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2021)

Am I first? 

Wasn’t sleeping. Just lying in bed cosy. I knew rain was forecast and, sure enough heard it coming on at 5.40. Looks like being on most of the morning and easing slightly by afternoon. Guess it’ll be the full waterproofs as I need some fresh air.


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2021)

Morning all.
Got up at 0500, pottered around then went back to bed for an hour.
Coffee has been consumed.
Dried a load of washing and am about fold it.
AND.......its pouring down here (as was promised)
Got an Aldi dash at 0800.
Then to the auntie to sort out a few bits.
Haircut at 1030.
Busy busy busy


----------



## Paulus (19 Oct 2021)

Good morning all. 
There is no rain here as yet.
Hopefully I will get out on the bike later, I need to get to a fishmonger to get bits and pieces for a fish pie for tonights tea.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2021)

Good morning everybody,  physio for my Good Lady this morning, then we have a friend visiting, apart from that not a lot to do today,


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2021)

Morning. I have spent the night listening to the torrential rain that we have had all night. .

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks,
Blue bin, Veg box, and Walking group followed by post walk Coffee in the pub are this mornings agenda. The overnight rain has stopped but the wind has picked up. ( very impressed with updates to the phone’s built in weather app which now shows rain radar ) 
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, struggling to get used to these dark mornings again.
Still mild outside and chilly inside.


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Bit wet and windy out there this morning.
Haven't decided where to go or what to do today.
I'm sure we'll think of something.........


----------



## Chief Broom (19 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  just got my winter gloves through the post...but they're way to small doh. .Someone's idea of 'large' is only suitable for hobbits, ah well i shall give them away. Weather looks 'interesting, did have a ride yesterday which was ok on the outward part but returned in a raining 10mph headwind...cant win them all


----------



## numbnuts (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2021)

Wet walk done. Full waterproofs required. My head always feels like a boil in the bag meal wearing a hood 

Cereal finished, now for a cuppa. I went to bed earlyish last night with a headache. I might have yet another go at trying to cut out coffee and see if it helps.


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wet walk done. Full waterproofs required. My head always feels like a boil in the bag meal wearing a hood
> 
> Cereal finished, now for a cuppa. I went to bed earlyish last night with a headache. I might have yet another go at trying to cut out coffee and see if it helps.


I stopped drinking coffee about 3 year ago, when I realised that I'd never really liked it.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Oct 2021)

I'm the opposite I now drink more coffee than tea


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wet walk done. Full waterproofs required. My head always feels like a boil in the bag meal wearing a hood
> 
> Cereal finished, now for a cuppa. I went to bed earlyish last night with a headache. I might have yet another go at trying to cut out coffee and see if it helps.


I wear a light baseball style cap under my waterproof hood, it helps prevent the hood from feeling too claustrophobic, and the peak keeps the rain off my specs. 🥸🌧


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> I stopped drinking coffee about 3 year ago, when I realised that I'd never really liked it.


I do so it's hard to give up, but if it helps avoid headaches and maybe helps sleep too it would be worth it.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2021)

RIGHT.... NOTE TO SELF......
next time you go shopping try taking your credit card with you .
Got everything loaded onto the conveyor and was ready to reload the trolley when I suddenly pictured my cards on the bottom stair where I placed them prior to putting my trainers on .
I had to leave the trolley there while I went back home for the plastic.
TROUBLE IS......if I get there for 0800 I miss the peak traffic** whereas going back at 0830 I hit it.
** the road Aldi is on leads from a busy area called Orford to the main A49. From there it leads to either town, Liverpool
or the M6/M62........it gets really snarled up.
Ah well.....all my own fault


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I wear a light baseball style cap under my waterproof hood, it helps prevent the hood from feeling too claustrophobic, and the peak keeps the rain off my specs. 🥸🌧


I wear a waterproof bush hat.....the ones like a trilby. It has a wide rim which keeps most of the rain off.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> RIGHT.... NOTE TO SELF......
> next time you go shopping try taking your credit card with you .
> Got everything loaded onto the conveyor and was ready to reload the trolley when I suddenly pictured my cards on the bottom stair where I placed them prior to putting my trainers on .
> I had to leave the trolley there while I went back home for the plastic.
> ...


At least you didn’t pop your bus pass on the reader…


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm the opposite I now drink more *coffee* than tea


The devil's drink!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> I stopped drinking coffee about 3 year ago, when I realised that I'd never really liked it.


I bought a machine that makes nice coffee as I don't enjoy granule coffee. I went from maybe 1 cup a month to 1 per day.
I have now cut that back to approx 1 per week.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> The devil's drink!


I'll just be a little  then


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2021)

New series of Shetland starts tomorrow for anyone that enjoys it.


----------



## pawl (19 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Nor me.
> We had penny for the guy and that was it.




I’m waiting to see some kid in the street with a sign on his guy saying payment by credit card only


----------



## pawl (19 Oct 2021)

Morning Windy dull Sid the grey squirrel is becoming a regular visitor to the bird table.
For a week or so I couldn’t understand why the bird food was disappearing so quickly


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I bought a machine that makes nice coffee as I don't enjoy granule coffee. I went from maybe 1 cup a month to 1 per day.
> I have now cut that back to approx 1 per week.


I used to love proper ground coffee
problem was that I made it too strong and ended up feeling a bit "spinney"
I still have about 5 ways of making it but I have generally gone off it and prefer decent instant

Anyway - off to Runcorn to pick up some better recycling bins - which apparently we need

After that it looks too rainy for cycling so I'll probably catch up wit Youtube
basically Super Yacht stuff, canal stuff and Edd China


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2021)

Little break in the rain so wandered round for a few bits of shopping and walked up to the hairdressers and got my hair cut booked for a week on Thursday.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2021)

Good morning.....just. Wet, windy and grey here and set like this till Thursday. 

STP is here and has very kindly brought D&V with her!!!!! I'm practicing barrier child care. She seems to have perked up a bit going from grey to white to quite pink now .......

Given the weather I've scheduled housework and chores for tomorrow but will fit in as many as possible today.

Shetland. Thanks @Mo1959 I might have missed that. 👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> New series of Shetland starts tomorrow for anyone that enjoys it.


One of my favourites 😍
There’s a stushie going on with The Scotsman after they described it as Hebridean


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> RIGHT.... NOTE TO SELF......
> next time you go shopping try taking your credit card with you .
> Got everything loaded onto the conveyor and was ready to reload the trolley when I suddenly pictured my cards on the bottom stair where I placed them prior to putting my trainers on .
> I had to leave the trolley there while I went back home for the plastic.
> ...


Would having your credit card loaded onto your phone have helped ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Oct 2021)

Been out for my Outlander loop, steady light rain but mild and nicely autumnal.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Oct 2021)

Weather still rubbish but it isn't raining
Did a quick trip to Runcorn to pick something up in Argos - whoever designed the parking in that shopping centre wants shooting!!!!

Among other things is a rack of cycle parking - on level D
Yup I'm really going to ride my bike up 5 ramps of a multi storey car park where, especially when even the car tyres were slipping a bit!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Would having your credit card loaded onto your phone have helped ?


Wasn't aware you could do that.
Sounds a bit scary to me.....too many 'what iffs'


----------



## gavroche (19 Oct 2021)

Salut tout le monde. Amazon has just been and delivered the solar lights for the back garden. I now have the front, back and side all covered by solar security lights and cameras. 
Mrs G is at the opticians at the moment for her annual eye test. I also asked to request an hearing test as the TV seem to go louder and louder when she has it on. 
No ride today as the weather is not playing ball.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Wasn't aware you could do that.
> Sounds a bit scary to me.....too many 'what iffs'


Works very well for me Dave. I've been doing it for two years or more.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Oct 2021)

It looks like the rain has stopped, so may go for a walk......it will start again when just down the road


----------



## numbnuts (19 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It looks like the rain has stopped, so may go for a walk......it will start again when just down the road


Well it didn't rain


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Wasn't aware you could do that.
> Sounds a bit scary to me.....too many 'what iffs'


I’m not sure it’s any scarier than the plastic credit card itself. It needs your fingerprint or face id to use it, it doesn’t have the three digit CVV number displayed and usable, and you are perhaps more likely to quickly notice if your phone goes missing than you would your credit card.


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2021)

Went up on the Mendips this morning and had a walk around Stockhill Woods before lunching at the Queen Victoria Inn at Priddy.
Their pies are worth a detour! 







The Butcombe 'Rare Breeds' slipped down a treat, as well.






Got back to the van and managed to get the awning down in the dry. 
Moving on to Exmoor tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Oct 2021)

Had a text earlier today from the GP surgery regarding a booster jab. I’ve booked it for Thursday morning and am planning to walk there ( 4-5 miles depending on route ) 
Might need to rehydrate afterwards so my homeward journey will be via the local pub 🍺💉


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Went up on the Mendips this morning and had a walk around Stockhill Woods before lunching at the Queen Victoria Inn at Priddy.
> Their pies are worth a detour!
> 
> View attachment 614218
> ...


MrsD says she could kill for mashed potatoes with gravy n peas......not bothered about the pie.
The beer looks nice and has a decent head.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2021)

Still damp here this afternoon, rain has stopped though, with nothing to do this afternoon I've been cleaning kitchen cupboards, some of which haven't been cleaned for a very long time, in the back of one cupboard I found something from my childhood, a 1950's egg cup, I think we all had one.


----------



## 12boy (19 Oct 2021)

I am 1/2 way through my 2 weeks of limited activity due to my laser vein procedure. I can and should walk and now can add in a little core work and a pushup or two. The waist high compression hose is annoying as hell although its great for miniskirts, but, alas, l have none. We were to get 12 inches of snow from 3 am this morning until the wee hours tonight but it is downgraded to rain only. I will be running errands during the 4 hours Mrs 12 is at the oncology place getting chemo, various shots and schooling on a new series of chemo that begins today. A lot easier to do in the rain than horizontal snow.The chemo can make her ravenous so perhaps we will dine out this evening.
All that is left in the garden are carrots and chard. After my vein restrictions lift I can wrassle my rototiller into my van and till the garden. Perhaps even a pickup load or two of sheep dung will be tilled in too. I also need to get up on my roof and clear the gutters of debris but the ladder is too heavy until next week. having a fear of heights, the 2 story drop to the driveway intimidates the hell out of me, but it needs doing.
My daughter in law has apparently inherited a cubic yard of ammunition and 
3 shotguns
3 revolvers, 
3 automatic pistols
2 9mm carbines
2 .223 AR15 assault rifles
A child size 22 single shot rifle
A takeapart 22 survival rifle
And a pair of semi auto 22 rifles. And a gunsafe in which to keep them. 
I guess her dad was concerned about home invasions and god knows what else. This kind of gun ownership is common in this country and many have much more. At least the shotguns are good for hunting but the rifles are too small a caliber for deer and larger. I used to enjoy shooting guns, but now archery is more appealing.
Be safe and well and appreciate the gun control in the UK.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> I am 1/2 way through my 2 weeks of limited activity due to my laser vein procedure. I can and should walk and now can add in a little core work and a pushup or two. The waist high compression hose is annoying as hell although its great for miniskirts, but, alas, l have none. We were to get 12 inches of snow from 3 am this morning until the wee hours tonight but it is downgraded to rain only. I will be running errands during the 4 hours Mrs 12 is at the oncology place getting chemo, various shots and schooling on a new series of chemo that begins today. A lot easier to do in the rain than horizontal snow.The chemo can make her ravenous so perhaps we will dine out this evening.
> All that is left in the garden are carrots and chard. After my vein restrictions lift I can wrassle my rototiller into my van and till the garden. Perhaps even a pickup load or two of sheep dung will be tilled in too. I also need to get up on my roof and clear the gutters of debris but the ladder is too heavy until next week. having a fear of heights, the 2 story drop to the driveway intimidates the hell out of me, but it needs doing.
> My daughter in law has apparently inherited a cubic yard of ammunition and
> 3 shotguns
> ...


Enjoy the "dine out" if you end up going out.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> I am 1/2 way through my 2 weeks of limited activity due to my laser vein procedure. I can and should walk and now can add in a little core work and a pushup or two. The waist high compression hose is annoying as hell although its great for miniskirts, but, alas, l have none. We were to get 12 inches of snow from 3 am this morning until the wee hours tonight but it is downgraded to rain only. I will be running errands during the 4 hours Mrs 12 is at the oncology place getting chemo, various shots and schooling on a new series of chemo that begins today. A lot easier to do in the rain than horizontal snow.The chemo can make her ravenous so perhaps we will dine out this evening.
> All that is left in the garden are carrots and chard. After my vein restrictions lift I can wrassle my rototiller into my van and till the garden. Perhaps even a pickup load or two of sheep dung will be tilled in too. I also need to get up on my roof and clear the gutters of debris but the ladder is too heavy until next week. having a fear of heights, the 2 story drop to the driveway intimidates the hell out of me, but it needs doing.
> My daughter in law has apparently inherited a cubic yard of ammunition and
> 3 shotguns
> ...



Here in the UK you'd be up in court for owning an arsenal like that, and you'd probably attract the attention of the anti terrorist police.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Here in the UK you'd be up in court for owning an arsenal like that, and you'd probably attract the attention of the anti terrorist police.


Agreed, thank heavens !


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Agreed, thank heavens !


You want him arresting, on the night he dines out!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Oct 2021)

I nipped out on my singlespeed bike this afternoon to pick up a few things from Lidl, and my weekday Metro.

I had been looking out of the window at the overcast skies, drizzly conditions, and leaves swirling about in the wind. It didn't look very tempting at all, but I needed some exercise and fresh air. As soon as I opened the front door I discovered that... it was warm outside! It was actually about 5-6 degrees C warmer outdoors than it was inside my house - very strange! 

Still, that was a nice surprise so I treated myself to the 6 km loop rather than the 4 km one.

I managed to get back before the drizzle turned to rain.

It is surprising how much better such a short ride can make me feel. The repeated short climbs on singlespeed are just enough to give me a nice little workout without tiring me or reducing me to a sweaty heap.

Hmm... I just heard that a 22 year old was stabbed in the town centre in the early hours of Saturday morning. I was just searching for info on that and instead found mention of 3 other assaults (one of them sexual) back in September! It's a small town and I feel pretty safe wandering around, but obviously there are always going to be a few aggressive idiots in any community like this.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I nipped out on my singlespeed bike this afternoon to pick up a few things from Lidl, and my weekday Metro.
> 
> I had been looking out of the window at the overcast skies, drizzly conditions, and leaves swirling about in the wind. It didn't look very tempting at all, but I needed some exercise and fresh air. As soon as I opened the front door I discovered that... it was warm outside! It was actually about 5-6 degrees C warmer outdoors than it was inside my house - very strange!
> 
> ...



I feel pretty safe walking round Coventry, but the city has a dark side that can be very nasty, I'm just lucky that I very rarely see it, apart from the newspaper headlines.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2021)

From my Facebook Page, the oldies are the best, Lol!


----------



## 12boy (20 Oct 2021)

Actually that little aresenal is modest in these parts. No dinner out tonight. There was some snow and it is slushy on the streets so Mrs 12 just wanted to go home after being at the oncology clinic for 4 1/2 hours. We have some tasty orts, her choice being chicken and dumplings. I will rustle up something fowl as well.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> Actually that little aresenal is modest in these parts. No dinner out tonight. There was some snow and it is slushy on the streets so Mrs 12 just wanted to go home after being at the oncology clinic for 4 1/2 hours. We have some tasty orts, her choice being chicken and dumplings. I will rustle up something fowl as well.


They don't have field artillery as well at private addresses, surely not!!

You both enjoyed the chicken & dumplings I'll take it. Back for seconds?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> Actually that little aresenal is modest in these parts.


One of @12boy's neighbours trying to beat his PB at his cycling club's annual 25 mile time trial!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2021)

Morning. Dry but windy. 
Today’s excitement is the blue recycling bins


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2021)

I have risen!

Ironing day today.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2021)

Hmm........not good


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2021)

Still dark but seems quite still so the decision not to ride today could be a poor one. We shall see. Cracking forecast for tomorrow.

So that's it really chores.  Managed to get three loads of washing done yesterday, coloureds, white and towels so next I must iron.

Friend of mine and fellow cyclist works for PNE's main sponsor. They have a corporate box. Another cycling buddy is a Coventry City fan who play Preston tonight. Ten of us are as they "going corporate" tonight.

I'm being picked up at 4.45 and taxi home is booked for 30 minutes after final whistle. This could be disastrous.......


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks,
Baked a Plum Loaf yesterday evening, followed a “ Hairy Bikers “ recipe. It took a lot longer than I thought, and at the mixing stage I thought the mix was too wet. I’d like to say that the outcome was a triumph of my baking skills, but unfortunately, after I’d popped it in the oven I got engrossed in watching “ Who do you think you are “ featuring Dame Judy Dench. 
The lovely smells from the kitchen reminded me, just in time to rescue a rather dark looking loaf from the oven🥮


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2021)

can someone switch the lights on ........and turn the tap off


----------



## Chief Broom (20 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  Getting colder but at least the spiders have ****ed off  
A huge flock of Whoopers went over yesterday but didnt get a pic as i had taken the batteries out my camera for recharging, nice to see them though. Saw a very strange cycle go through Brora yesterday...it was a kinda stretched/loaded/eccentric contraption with a collie running along side. I hope the rider has a safe journey as it looked very vulnerable in todays traffic.
As i still havent got any winter gloves think i'll wear a pair of those bright yellow work gloves for the time being...hardly fashionable but should keep the digits from turning blue


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2021)

good morning people,  its not bothering to rain, its just wet from the ground up, yoga today and it looks like I'll have to drive for the first time since I started going, its only a 5 minutes walk away but the way its raining I'll get soaked getting there on foot.


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Had a thunderstorm a couple of hours ago and my little old dog slept through it - first time ever!
Hitching up and moving on to Exmoor in a couple of hours time.
Got a table for four booked at the Rest & Be Thankful Inn, our best mates from Minehead are joining us for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2021)

Morning. It's dark and wetter than a wet thing..

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, bright and breezy here, about 10° outside and in.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hmm........not good
> View attachment 614357


In West Somerset where my mother lives it’s suddenly shot up to 872 cases per hundred thousand and rising.





Still no mention of it in the online pages of the West Somerset Free Press, the local community seem to be in complete denial of it, including my mother. She tells me how wonderful it is that everything is back to normal in Minehead and that no-one is wearing masks anymore


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Dry but windy.
> Today’s excitement is the blue recycling bins


blue......BLUE......is there no end to your talents ??
Not to boast but our blue AND green go out tonight


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> Actually that little aresenal is modest in these parts. No dinner out tonight. There was some snow and it is slushy on the streets so Mrs 12 just wanted to go home after being at the oncology clinic for 4 1/2 hours. We have some tasty orts, her choice being chicken and dumplings. I will rustle up something fowl as well.


I find that a little scary tbh....not the food, the arsenals.
Hope all progresses well healthwise


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hmm........not good
> View attachment 614357


Yep......every evening news it shows increases.
Won't be long before they are forced to bring back restrictions imo.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Had a thunderstorm a couple of hours ago and my little old dog slept through it - first time ever!
> Hitching up and moving on to Exmoor in a couple of hours time.
> Got a table for four booked at the Rest & Be Thankful Inn, our best mates from Minehead are joining us for lunch.


You.......in a pub!!!! Never.
When I read of you meeting your best friend it always reminds me of of the Noddy and Big Ears joke.
Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

A late good morning all.
Rain was forecast here for 0900.....it was 15 minutes late but is making up for it.
Todays excitement will be lunch when I will be doing sausage, mash, peas with mushroom n onion gravy.
May also have a cheeky glass of wine (or 2).
We will dine while watching last nights episode of Our Yorkshire Farm.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2021)

I'm having my windows cleaned, I normally do it myself, but once a year the housing association do it


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm having my windows cleaned, I normally do it myself, but once a year the housing association do it


Once a year ??? Thats good of them


----------



## GM (20 Oct 2021)

Morning all...I've been going through some of my old albums I've got on iTunes. This morning's was Blind Faith while doing a spinning session, great old album!

Since we enjoyed our break in Norfolk last Month, we've booked another break there for the Christmas week. I think we were quite lucky getting a booking everywhere seems to be fully booked.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Cracking forecast for tomorrow.


Sunny and dry here tomorrow - good; chilly and windy - not so good. 

I may be riding over to Littleborough tomorrow after an early blood test. I haven't seen local CycleChat cycling pal Littgull since the start of last year because of Covid-19.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all...I've been going through some of my old albums I've got on iTunes. This morning's was Blind Faith while doing a spinning session, great old album!


But there is no way that they would get away with that album cover now!


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Sunny and dry here tomorrow - good; chilly and windy - not so good.
> 
> I may be riding over to Littleborough tomorrow after an early blood test. I haven't seen local CycleChat cycling pal Littgull since the start of last year because of Covid-19.


Wet n'Windy round these parts 'til Saturday. I realise you live in one of the odd local areas though, close to, if not over _"The Border"_.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> But there is no way that they would get away with *that album cover now*!


Is that a pusher prop model, or Jetex engines?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> But there is no way that they would get away with


I agree.
People want bigger boobs now


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I agree.
> People want bigger boobs now


In which case they wouldn't be photographing naked pubescent 11 year old girls! 

My sister had the album and I found the cover dodgy even back then. 

They would potentially be arrested for doing it now. 

I am actually surprised that Wikipedia reproduced the picture. 

I remember later on the cover having stickers placed over the cover in record shops. 

Record shops... They must be rapidly going to the same fate as video rental stores! Streaming is sweeping away the old world. 

When I had my first job in Coventry, i used to walk down to the record shops in the city centre after I picked up my wage packet*** and buy 2 or 3 albums. 

*** Being handed wages as cash every week - that must have pretty much died out now too!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2021)

Supposed to be sunny but cold here tomorrow at 12 deg. Don't mind cold as long as it's not wet.

Currently pouring down here


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> In which case they wouldn't be photographing naked pubescent 11 year old girls!
> 
> My sister had the album and I found the cover dodgy even back then.
> 
> ...


Is that really what it was ?? A young girl ??
In which case may I apologise and retract my comment.
On the other hand, if it is a young girl, I am not sure you should have posted the link.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Is that really what it was ?? A young girl ??
> In which case may I apologise and retract my comment.
> On the other hand, if it is a young girl, I am not sure you should have posted the link.


Well, it's what you find if you go to Wikipedia, but yeah - I will remove the link to stop people stumbling across it!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> In which case they wouldn't be photographing naked pubescent 11 year old girls!
> 
> My sister had the album and I found the cover dodgy even back then.
> 
> ...


Ahhh record shops.
We used to stand in those booths, listen to singles, then pay 6/8p for the one we wanted.
You could afford 3 albums.....blimey you were rich.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You could afford 3 albums.....blimey you were rich.


18, living at home and paying no board! 50% of my wages went on records, and the rest on going to the pub! 

@classic33 & @Dave7 - would you please edit the quotes to remove the link to the Wikipedia article on that Blind Faith album - ta.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Supposed to be sunny but cold here tomorrow at 12 deg. Don't mind cold as long as it's not wet.
> 
> Currently pouring down here



Supposed to be sunny and cold here as well, I should be able to get the sheets on the line.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> 18, living at home and paying no board! 50% of my wages went on records, and the rest on going to the pub!
> 
> @classic33 & @Dave7 - would you please edit the quotes to remove the link to the Wikipedia article on that Blind Faith album - ta.


Tis done


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2021)

Another good work out at yoga this morning, it was dry when I walked to class but walking back the sun was shining brightly and it was raining at the same time. I'll be glad when this wet weather passes, my hip's been complaining most of the week.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2021)

I've just fixed my thermostatic radiator valve with a hammer  it didn't work with the first blow so I used a bigger one.
The pin under the cover that turns it on and off gets stuck sometimes.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

We have just had the most incredible rain storm. It came on with no warning and was quite scary......we really thought the roof was coming off.
It only lasted 10 minutes thank goodness.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2021)

Curried mince pie for lunch, it may sound a bit odd, but they are delicious


----------



## pawl (20 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yep......every evening news it shows increases.
> Won't be long before they are forced to bring back restrictions imo.





Just on BBC No plans to bring in plan B Shutting stable doors after horse has bolted comes to mind.Looks like experts are being ignored again.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2021)

We have had heavy rainshowers all day.

No idea what we are having to eat. May be fish and chips or chicken strips and chips. Depends what we can find in the freezer


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 614387


Richmond Park ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *** Being handed wages as cash every week - that must have pretty much died out now too!


I’ve never received wages in cash, ever. I did however, in my first job, have to clock in/out with one of the traditional timestamp clocks.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve never received wages in cash, ever. I did however, in my first job, have to clock in/out with one of the traditional timestamp clocks.



I remember, for half my working life I was clocking in and out at the start and finish of the shift and I was paid weekly with a money in a pay packet.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Curried mince pie for lunch, it may sound a bit odd, but they are delicious


Home made ??
Recipe ??


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2021)

I've lost two litres of Damson him. 😭😭😭


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *** Being handed wages as cash every week - that must have pretty much died out now too!



I was paid weekly, in cash, in my first “proper” job, age 16. Don’t quite recall when it switched to monthly into bank, but, certainly by the time I was 20, I was being paid into bank, monthly.

My paper round and car wash jobs, as a schoolboy, were of course cash payment.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember, for half my working life I was clocking in and out at the start and finish of the shift and I was paid weekly with a money in a pay packet.


I well remember clocking in and out.
Didn't do that for my 1st (office based) job at 4 pound 10 shillings a week.


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2021)

Been painting some vintage lawnmower parts with red oxide primer. Very therapeutic.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I was paid weekly, in cash, in my first “proper” job, age 16. Don’t quite recall when it switched to monthly into bank, but, certainly by the time I was 20, I was being paid into bank, monthly.
> 
> My paper round and car wash jobs, as a schoolboy, were of course cash payment.


I recall when first being paid monthly. It was called "2 weeks in front...2 weeks behind".


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Been painting some vintage lawnmower parts with red oxide primer. Very therapeutic.


Are they used for mowing vintage lawns


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Home made ??
> Recipe ??


This one
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/page-5707#post-6556770


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> This one
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/page-5707#post-6556770


Sounds good.
Just how many pies did that make ?


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I recall when first being paid monthly. It was called "2 weeks in front...2 weeks behind".



Yes. I cannot recall exactly when in my working life it occurred, but, I do recall lots of complaining, from my fellow workers, about it. The biggest complaint was about when overtime would be paid.

If I remember correctly, it was done in stages, first, as you say, we got 2 weeks in front and 2 weeks behind, then, after about six months of that, we switched to "real" monthly.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2021)

Day 2 of kitchen cupboards cleanup, we have 7 saucepans, 2 without lids, we also have 5 spare saucepan lids that don't fit any of the saucepans we have.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Day 2 of kitchen cupboards cleanup, we have 7 saucepans, 2 without lids, we also have 5 spare saucepan lids that don't fit any of the saucepans we have.


Ah! Sounds just like my house and most of the stuff in it!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ah! Sounds just like my house and most of the stuff in it!




Same here


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds good.
> Just how many pies did that make ?


Using 500g of mince meat and about the same for the veg ect I think 6 pies


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ah! Sounds just like my house and most of the stuff in it!



We're very strict with keeping the food cupboard clean, but with all thats been going on here the last few years we've neglected the other cupboards, still only the copboard under the sink and the two the other side if the kitchen to do.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> We're very strict with keeping the food cupboard clean, but with all thats been going on here the last few years we've neglected the other cupboards, still only the copboard under the sink and the two the other side if the kitchen to do.


So… plenty of “treasure” to find yet!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2021)

As for wage packets... 



ColinJ said:


> It was Thursday afternoon at the factory where I used to work.
> 
> I remember noticing that a well-paid machinist used to carefully steam open his wage packet every week, extract the pay slip and a few £10 notes, and then he'd reseal it. Being a bit naive, I didn't realise what the score was. Eventually, my curiosity got the better of me so I asked him why he did that. He waved the wage packet at me and said "_This is for my wife and kids ..._", then waved the ten pound notes at me "_... and this is my spending money_". I asked him what his wife thought he did for spending money. He replied that she gave him spending money from the wage packet!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2021)

I had a good sort out of my pantry last year. It was quite embarrassing to find things some of which were 5 or even 6 years out of date .


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2021)

We could have thunder and lightening tonight, very very frightening


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I had a good sort out of my pantry last year. It was quite embarrassing to find things some of which were 5 or even 6 years out of date .


Pah - 5 or 6 years... 



ColinJ said:


> All these 'Does xxx go off?' threads just reminded me of my mate's 40th birthday barbecue party which took place 13 years ago...
> 
> His mother had died when he was young so he had been living with his grandmother for a number of years, then she too died and he bought his own house. The years went by and eventually he became 40. He was having a do in his rather splendid back garden and I'd made sure that he got some veggie burgers in for me, and cooked them well away from the meat. I fancied some mustard on my food and he told me that there was a jar on the shelf in his kitchen. It was getting dark by then so I couldn't really see what I was doing when I spread the mustard on the burgers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Using 500g of mince meat and about the same for the veg ect I think 6 pies


Single or Desperate Dan size ?


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> We could have thunder and lightening tonight, very very frightening
> View attachment 614409



We had thunder and lightening at dinner time.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2021)

We have had rain all day here.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have had rain all day here.


We were forecast to have rain all day, but I looked out of the kitchen window at lunchtime and saw that it had stopped. Quick - get cycling kit on and nip out for the lumpy 6 km Metro/Aldi loop. I had my kit on and was heading for the door with my bike, when I noticed that drizzle had started. Ok, do the less lumpy 4 km Metro/Aldi loop. I locked the door, got on my bike, and... the proper rain started up again. Damn... I sprinted to the station for the paper, then to Aldi for a few bits and pieces. This time I had remembered to take an old carrier bag to put over the saddle while I shopped. Sprint back.

Time of year to get the turbo bike sorted and ready to use...


----------



## Paulus (20 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have had rain all day here.


We have had heavy rain overnight, then sunshine this morning, heavy thundery showers at lunchtime, with more sunshine, then bright skies this afternoon. 
More heavy rain forecast over tonight.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Single or Desperate Dan size ?


4.5 inches by 2 inches deep


----------



## numbnuts (20 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> We had thunder and lightening dinner time.


What did it taste like


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 4.5 inches by 2 inches deep



bitesize?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 4.5 inches by 2 inches deep


Are you boasting now


----------



## postman (20 Oct 2021)

With the free Virgin tv package upgrade.I am now going to watch Munchester United on BT Ultimate the colour and sharpness is incredible,thank you Mr Vir gin customer man.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> With the free Virgin tv package upgrade.I am now going to watch Munchester United on BT Ultimate the colour and sharpness is incredible,thank you Mr Vir gin customer man.


I've often wondered about you.
Likes trips t'other side o'Border, now you admit to supporting a team from "that side" as well.

Passport review under way.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2021)

Under sink cupboard clean done with no surprises, just these brushes, neither of us can remember what we brought them to clean.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Under sink cupboard clean done with no surprises, just these brushes, neither of us can remember what we brought them to clean.
> 
> View attachment 614424


The black handled one is for shoes, cleaning prior to putting polish on them, with the aid of a little elbow grease.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Under sink cupboard clean done with no surprises, just these brushes, neither of us can remember what we brought them to clean.
> 
> View attachment 614424



Not making any kind of point here @dave r, but, none of them look like they have been used.... just saying


----------



## Chief Broom (20 Oct 2021)

I was doing the washing up today when i realised the sponge i was using had recently seen service for cleaning the bike and i'd forgotten to sling it ...oops 
18/20mph winds today...went out to see how far i would get. On a long straight i was struggling in 3rd where i normally be in 7 or 8th phew! mind you i came back like a rocket and if i had had a sail would've broke the speed limit


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Not making any kind of point here @dave r, but, none of them look like they have been used.... just saying



Lol, the big one has been used, I just wish I could remember what for.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> The black handled one is for shoes, cleaning prior to putting polish on them, with the aid of a little elbow grease.



In a box under the sink I've still got the shoe cleaning kit I was issued with when I joined the Navy in 1968, you could be right about the black brush, possibly brought by one of our lads.


----------



## gavroche (20 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> I was doing the washing up today when i realised the sponge i was using had recently seen service for cleaning the bike and i'd forgotten to sling it ...oops
> 18/20mph winds today...went out to see how far i would get. On a long straight i was struggling in 3rd where i normally be in 7 or 8th phew! mind you i came back like a rocket and if i had had a sail would've broke the speed limit


I like the feeling you get when you turn round and have the wind behind you after struggling against it. Suddenly, it all goes quiet and you are sailing.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Lol, the big one has been used, I just wish I could remember what for.


The white handled one is a betterware item, possibly a collectable now they're no longer in business.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2021)

Another golden oldie from my facebook page, Lol.

A religious young woman went to confession one day.
When she had entered the confessional she said,
"Forgive me Father, for I have sinned."
The priest said,
"Confess your sins my child and be forgiven."
The young woman said,
"Last night my boyfriend made mad passionate love to me seven times."
The priest thought long and hard and then said,
"Squeeze seven lemons into a glass and then drink the juice."
The young woman asked,
"Will this cleanse me of my sins?"
The Priest said
"No, but it should wipe that smile off of your face!"


----------



## postman (20 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've often wondered about you.
> Likes trips t'other side o'Border, now you admit to supporting a team from "that side" as well.
> 
> Passport review under way.


Just as the game began,Mrs P appeared in the room.Not going to watch that are you,not now dear ,and Repair shop went on instead.


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2021)

I have risen!

1st!

Supposed to be looking at a friends car for them today, but its really rainy and stormy so that won't be happening. In the studio tonight.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2021)

Morning. Been blowing a hoolie all night and much colder. Padded jacket for my walk this morning I think.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

Morning all.
Supposed to be cold but full sunshine today. I may try a short walk as I am feeling stronger.
Yesterday we had bangers and mash. We have plenty of mash left so I may fry that and add baked beans.
A shower beckons so heating is on.....I need a warm bathroom


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks,
Off to get my booster jab soon, it’s a bit grim out there so I’ll walk instead of taking the Brommie, wouldn’t do at all to get my precious wet😮
Mrs Tenkaykev is feeling under the weather so I’ll be on pamper duty when I get back. 
have a peaceful day folks 👍💉


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks, dry this morning but too dark to see anything, washing out on the line in a bit, car down the garage later, having the brakes looked at, the advisory on the MOT.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, bright clear skies here, 3.5° outside and not much more inside.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2021)

Morning. 3 deg here. Damp as well but dry and no wind. What a differance from yesterday.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## numbnuts (21 Oct 2021)

Morning all bit damp with 8c.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Oct 2021)

Blue sky and sunshine, a balmy 4c here.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Bit wet and windy last night - we're on the slopes of Dunkery Beacon on Exmoor. Bright and breezy this morning, but a bit nippy - had to put the fire on in the van.
Off to Porlock this morning to have a look around the back end of the village, with a view to possibly moving there in the next couple of years.
Lunch beckons at the the Bottom Ship.......


----------



## Paulus (21 Oct 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
The wild weather has gone, although there is a strongish breeze blowing . The sun is breaking through the clouds. 
The bedding is in the washing machine , it could be a good drying day.
Boiled eggs and soldiers for breakfast, it's going to be another busy day in paradise.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2021)

I am feeling groggy, man! Asleep at 04:15, woken by my alarm at 06:15. Could not figure out why it went off that early. I was fully awake by the time I realised that it was actually the sound of an incoming text message. I was supposed to go for a bike ride with Littgull this morning but he had to call it off. I am doing a shorter ride over to Littleborough later to meet him at a cafe to catch up after a 21 month Covid-19 break. 

Just killing time now before going for a blood test and Metro hunt.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2021)

I have a fire going in the Woodburner. It's lovely.

And now it's started to rain


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2021)

Back from my hilly walk. It didn't feel as cold as I was expecting. First little dusting of snow over on Ben Chonzie though.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

The moon was sooo bright early this morning.
I took a phone photo but as the moon was high (and therefor small) its not great.
0730 it was much lower/bigger so I went for my phone. By the time I got it the moon was covered in cloud .
So this is the best I have.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit wet and windy last night - we're on the slopes of Dunkery Beacon on Exmoor. Bright and breezy this morning, but a bit nippy - had to put the fire on in the van.
> Off to Porlock this morning to have a look around the back end of the village, with a view to possibly moving there in the next couple of years.
> Lunch beckons at the the Bottom Ship.......


That's an excuse to post my photo again! 







That is looking back towards Porlock. I have not been fit enough this year to do the loop from Crediton to Minehead then back over that climb but hope to do it in 2022 to celebrate becoming a pensioner. 

Oops, I get up hours early for a blood test then almost forget to go for it. Byeeee!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> The moon was sooo bright early this morning.
> I took a phone photo but as the moon was high (and therefor small) its not great.
> 0730 it was much lower/bigger so I went for my phone. By the time I got it the moon was covered in cloud .
> So this is the best I have.
> View attachment 614460


I could still see it on my wander. It's been quite bright the last few nights.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2021)

I didn't think I slept very well. Garmin agrees.


----------



## Chief Broom (21 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  very still outside when its forecast strong winds...maybe its the calm before...
My neighbour had her collies out yesterday and i enjoyed watching them interact and play with the horses. A collie would playfully tease one of the horses who would then get all frisky and run around the field!


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2021)

Mrs D reports the anti vax lot are outside her school demonstrating. Quite what they have against that brand of vacuum cleaners is anyones guess.

Im thinking of riding over to wind them up a bit.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a fire going in the Woodburner. It's lovely.


That sounds like a bit of a euphemism…


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Mrs D reports the anti vax lot are outside her school demonstrating. Quite what they have against that brand of vacuum cleaners is anyones guess.
> 
> Im thinking of riding over to wind them up a bit.


Dyson with death there!


----------



## Paulus (21 Oct 2021)

That's the dog walk done, the fields are very soggy today.
I am now catching up with yesterday's world championship track cycling from Roubaix on the iplayer.
More domestics later, I am going to give the bedroom really good Hoover, moving out all the cupboards and chest of drawers. It wont be pretty when I move the bed out of the way.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Oct 2021)

Morning

Apparently we had a tornado yesterday
there is a video on something somewhere - looks like a sudden strong wind to me but it does seem to have done some damage - roof stuff, walls knocked down even
So bad the local MP has woken up and made a statement saying how glad he is that no-one was hurt
which is nice of him
anyway - it was a mile or so from here and it was all OK here

looking at the weather forecast it looks like it is clear enough for a ride - so I am going to finish this coffee and get the bike out 
dunno where I'll go - I see which way the wind is blowing (hopefully not round and round in small circles!!!) and head out into the wind so I have a nice ride home


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> My neighbour had her collies out yesterday and i enjoyed watching them .....


Never heard them called that before!


----------



## GM (21 Oct 2021)

Morning all... Like Kev I'm having my booster jab this morning but seeing as its dry I'm taking the Brommie. Must give the car a good clean later, we've got a wedding to go to this weekend in the west country and have to ferry around a couple of relatives.

Today is 4 years since I retired, might celebrate with a bottle of something later!

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2021)

It's that time of year again. The local estates have released hundreds of thousands of pheasants once again. They are a hazard on the roads. I hit one once.i ended up with a hole in my bumper. They are heavy old lumps and do a lot of damage to a car.

I now have 10 or 12 running around in the field.


----------



## gavroche (21 Oct 2021)

Bonjour. It rained most of the night but we have blue sky and a few clouds at the moment. After walking Molly, I shall go for a ride but not sure what to wear as the temperature says 9 degrees but it doesn't feel cold. Definitively long bib trousers but concerned about being too warm or cold on top if I make the wrong decision. 
See you all later.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Oct 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Like Kev I'm *having my booster jab this morning* but seeing as its dry I'm taking the Brommie. Must give the car a good clean later, we've got a wedding to go to this weekend in the west country and have to ferry around a couple of relatives.
> 
> Today is 4 years since I retired, might celebrate with a bottle of something later!
> 
> Enjoy your day folks!



We (myself and Mrs @BoldonLad) have been waiting patiently for our "call" for the booster. Yesterday evening, we had telephone call from Daughter No1 (who has been working in a vaccination centre since the start of vaccine roll out), "get yourselves to the vaccine centre pronto, and you can have your booster jab". They had a few "left overs" from "no shows" and, something to do with the way the shots are packaged. They would go to waste, if not used. Anyway, we had our booster. Our original jabs were Astrazeneca, but, this time we were given Pfizer.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We (myself and Mrs @BoldonLad) have been waiting patiently for our "call" for the booster. Yesterday evening, we had telephone call from Daughter No1 (who has been working in a vaccination centre since the start of vaccine roll out), "get yourselves to the vaccine centre pronto, and you can have your booster jab". They had a few "left overs" from "no shows" and, something to do with the way the shots are packaged. They would go to waste, if not used. Anyway, we had our booster. Our original jabs were Astrazeneca, but, this time we were given Pfizer.




Mr WD is booked in to have his next Friday afternoon


----------



## GM (21 Oct 2021)

Jab done, now waiting in the marquee for 15 minutes before I can go.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2021)

Another walk done. Still cold but bright. Lovely colours now and the crunch of leaves underfoot. 

Stopped to chat to a nice girl who was taking photos. Massive 500mm lens on her camera. She is from New Zealand but has been living here for a few years and enjoying it, but going back to NZ once things calm down a bit.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Oct 2021)

I've been for a walk too


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's that time of year again. The local estates have released hundreds of thousands of pheasants once again. They are a hazard on the roads. I hit one once.i ended up with a hole in my bumper. They are heavy old lumps and do a lot of damage to a car.
> 
> I now have 10 or 12 running around in the field.


If its your field can you legally shoot them?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is booked in to have his next Friday afternoon


A mate of mine had his booster last week. His testicles swelled up to 3 times normal size and he was in agony.
I thought "thats it then, I'm having mine in the arm like most people"


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If its your field can you legally shoot them?


If ever the apocalypse comes, we can see shoot them.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

Just got a 1 1/2 mile walk in......not much but its 1 1/2 miles more than I could do yesterday. It was beautiful in the sunshine but cold in the shade.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Oct 2021)

Post Covid booster jab rehydration. First two jabs were Astra Zeneca, booster was Pfizer. Arms feeling a little stiff, as it’s Pfizer, I’m hoping it migrates southwards by this evening.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2021)

Exmoor ponies arse.






Exmoor view.






In the Bottom Ship.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's that time of year again. The local estates have released hundreds of thousands of pheasants once again. They are a hazard on the roads. I hit one once.i ended up with a hole in my bumper. They are heavy old lumps and do a lot of damage to a car.
> 
> I now have 10 or 12 running around in the field.


Your land, your dinner.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> If ever the apocalypse comes, we can see shoot them.


Christmas Dinner, unless you have turkeys flying in to your field.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 614483
> 
> 
> Post Covid booster jab rehydration. First two jabs were Astra Zeneca, booster was Pfizer. Arms feeling a little stiff, as it’s Pfizer, I’m hoping it migrates southwards by this evening.


Don't want to worry you but latest news says drinking alcohol within 3 hours of the jab negates any benefits.
But you enjoy it


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2021)

View from our van front window - Dunkery Beacon in the distance.






Just had a very nice light lunch at the Bottom Ship, Porlock Weir.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

@welsh dragon I got interested in the pheasant shooting thing. Mr Google says if its on your land you can shoot it. One website says you can shoot them in or out of season. You could make yourself a few bob there 

_Legal_
*DAVID FROST says:* Pheasants, even reared ones, are counted as wild birds and they belong to the person on or over whose land they happen to be.


----------



## gavroche (21 Oct 2021)

I am back. It is still sunny and windy. I managed to do 25 miles but it was hard going. North Wales is full of hills and some are pretty steep, 11.8 % where I went today. Good thing I had my Jelly Babies with me to keep my legs moving. 
Now for a shower and wait for Mrs G to get back from wherever she went so I can reverse the car on the drive as she refuses to do it.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon I got interested in the pheasant shooting thing. Mr Google says if its on your land you can shoot it. One website says you can shoot them in or out of season. You could make yourself a few bob there
> 
> _Legal_
> *DAVID FROST says:* Pheasants, even reared ones, are counted as wild birds and they belong to the person on or over whose land they happen to be.




They are a bloody nuisance especially when they are running up and down the roads. 

Don't tempt me not to shoot them. I've never tried pheasant


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2021)

I prefer to stay awah from peasants. Nothing but trouble.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They are a bloody nuisance especially when they are running up and down the roads.
> 
> Don't tempt me not to shoot them. I've never tried pheasant


 
Pheasant is quite nice, some say it's dry, but never found that, I think they over cook them, the best way is in a game pie along with a bunny and a few pigeon breasts.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They are a bloody nuisance especially when they are running up and down the roads.
> 
> Don't tempt me not to shoot them. I've never tried pheasant




We get pheasants in some of our lanes, usually a harem of hens and a brightly coloured cock bird, if they're surprised they just scatter with the cock bird squawking loudly, earlier this year I followed a hen bird that was flying in front of me as I pedalled down a lane before it hopped over the hedge, it showed impressive speed for a bird of that size.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2021)

Its been a cool but bright and sunny afternoon, I should have been doing housework but I've been in the garden instead. When I picked the car up from the garage I walked down and had a pleasent walk in the sun, they did a brake service, clean and adjust with no faults found, for now I've got a car that doesn't sound like a bag of nails when I hit the brakes, its possible its not getting used enough, it only gets used a couple of times a week, and I'm not driving it hard enough when I drive it, its only getting used for short trips round town. I helped my Good Lady into her wheelchair this morning and we caught the bus into the city centre for some shopping and a spot of brunch, we were to early for lunch, got back just before the physio arrived, they gave my good lady a good work out, they had her getting off the settee and onto the commode and back to the settee again under her own steam, the first time she's managed that since we've had the commode.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> View from our van front window - Dunkery Beacon in the distance.
> 
> View attachment 614498
> 
> ...


Yes but YOUR "light lunch" and everybody els's might be completely different


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Its been a cool but bright and sunny afternoon, I should have been doing housework but I've been in the garden instead. When I picked the car up from the garage I walked down and had a pleasent walk in the sun, they did a brake service, clean and adjust with no faults found, for now I've got a car that doesn't sound like a bag of nails when I hit the brakes, its possible its not getting used enough, it only gets used a couple of times a week, and I'm not driving it hard enough when I drive it, its only getting used for short trips round town. I helped my Good Lady into her wheelchair this morning and we caught the bus into the city centre for some shopping and a spot of brunch, we were to early for lunch, got back just before the physio arrived, they gave my good lady a good work out, they had her getting off the settee and onto the commode and back to the settee again under her own steam, the first time she's managed that since we've had the commode.


Sounds positive re your good lady.
Mine made it up and down the stairs twice yesterday.....purely for exercise. I had to stay below her and it was a long, slow process but its all progress.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They are a bloody nuisance especially when they are running up and down the roads.
> 
> Don't tempt me not to shoot them. I've never tried pheasant


Quite nice but not a huge amount of eating in one. 

Another short wander just round the town for some fresh air and now watching Antiques Road Trip. Might catch up on Hollington Drive later before All Creatures Great and Small.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Quite nice but not a huge amount of eating in one.
> 
> Another short wander just round the town for some fresh air and now watching Antiques Road Trip. Might catch up on Hollington Drive later before All Creatures Great and Small.




Is it the last one in the series tonight?


----------



## Chief Broom (21 Oct 2021)

Re- pheasants, handsome birds but not the brightest intelligence wise- i used to live in a caravan in the sticks and a pheasant would attack me when i left for work and then again when i came home ******thing obviously thought i was another pheasant  Always thought they looked dinosaurian the way they move like a raptor...similar brain capacity as well!

Not cycling weather today so walked along the sea shore into Brora and a hardware store to get a key cut. Interestingly i noticed there was quite a selection of bike related stuff on the shelf- mostly essentials but might be useful for anyone on tour. At Golspie just down the road theres also a hardware shop with a similar selection like lights/locks/brake pads/blocks/cables etc Could come in handy


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Re- pheasants, handsome birds but not the brightest intelligence wise- i used to live in a caravan in the sticks and a pheasant would attack me when i left for work and then again when i came home ******thing obviously thought i was another pheasant  Always thought they looked dinosaurian the way they move like a raptor...similar brain capacity as well!
> 
> Not cycling weather today so walked along the sea shore into Brora and a hardware store to get a key cut. Interestingly i noticed there was quite a selection of bike related stuff on the shelf- mostly essentials but might be useful for anyone on tour. At Golspie just down the road theres also a hardware shop with a similar selection like lights/locks/brake pads/blocks/cables etc Could come in handy




Def not the brightest bulbs in the pack


----------



## rustybolts (21 Oct 2021)

Took a fall running in the dark almost 3 weeks ago and fractured 5th metatarsal. Not a happy bunny


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They are a bloody nuisance especially when they are running up and down the roads.
> 
> Don't tempt me not to shoot them. I've never tried pheasant


T'is a "greasy" meat, with very little on them.

Shoot two, one apiece.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> T'is a "greasy" meat, with very little on them.
> 
> Shoot two, one apiece.




I don't like greasy meat.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes but YOUR "light lunch" and everybody *els's *might be completely different


Maybe, but didn't they give a better price yes, yes. Before going bust.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> T'is a "greasy" meat, with very little on them.
> 
> Shoot two, one apiece.


Needs cooking on a rack same as duck


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Needs cooking on a rack same as duck


If I see the chef again, I'll pass that onto him.

Since it were he that shot them, and his gun was nearby, I wasn't going to argue.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't like greasy meat.


Compared to chicken for instance.

I'm not here yet


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

How to book booster jab for 2 people ??
Myself and MrsD have been invited to have them.
As she must be in a wheelchair we want them at the same time/same place.
We can phone 119 or go online.
Which is best ?
If I phone 119 do I get to speak to a real person ?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How to book booster jab for 2 people ??
> Myself and MrsD have been invited to have them.
> As she must be in a wheelchair we want them at the same time/same place.
> We can phone 119 or go online.
> ...




No idea. The rules and phone numbers and protocols are probably different here in Wales


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How to book booster jab for 2 people ??
> Myself and MrsD have been invited to have them.
> As she must be in a wheelchair we want them at the same time/same place.
> We can phone 119 or go online.
> ...


119 will get you a real person, you'll even be given the chance to opt for an English speaking person!


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How to book booster jab for 2 people ??
> Myself and MrsD have been invited to have them.
> As she must be in a wheelchair we want them at the same time/same place.
> We can phone 119 or go online.
> ...



One of my pals' wife has MS, and, is in a wheelchair, much of the time, he was able to book booster by phoning 119, he spoke to a "real" person, and was able to make consecutive appointments at a venue convenient to him. The only thing I would say, based on his experience is.. research the possible vaccination venues before hand, the person on the phone has access to the list, but, they have "as the crow flies" distance data, not actual driving distance etc. So, in my Pals case, he was able to choose a venue which was not closest (as the crow flies), but, which he knew was easy to get to, and, had adequate parking.

Also, as I understand it, in my area at least (Tyne-Wear), some if not all vaccination centres are doing "walk-ins" (who qualify within the criteria, age etc) ie, no appointment.

Good luck.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> One of my pals' wife has MS, and, is in a wheelchair, much of the time, he was able to book booster by phoning 119, he spoke to a "real" person, and was able to make consecutive appointments at a venue convenient to him. The only thing I would say, based on his experience is.. research the possible vaccination venues before hand, the person on the phone has access to the list, but, they have "as the crow flies" distance data, not actual driving distance etc. So, in my Pals case, he was able to choose a venue which was not closest (as the crow flies), but, which he knew was easy to get to, and, had adequate parking.
> 
> Also, as I understand it, in my area at least (Tyne-Wear), some if not all vaccination centres are doing "walk-ins" (who qualify within the criteria, age etc) ie, no appointment.
> 
> Good luck.


Excellent advice there......many thanks.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> 119 will get you a real person, you'll even be given the chance to opt for an English speaking person!


Thanks Classic......appreciated.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks Classic......appreciated.


Well if I can't help with a simple enquiry like that, I'd not be much use.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Well if I can't help with a simple enquiry like that, I'd not be much use.


I somehow feel insulted by that


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I somehow feel insulted by that


I knew the answer to your question, if I can't give you that answer I'd not be much use.

Any better?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> I knew the answer to your question, if I can't give you that answer I'd not be much use.
> 
> Any better?


Slightly


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Excellent advice there......many thanks.



You are. very welcome


----------



## GM (21 Oct 2021)

Re- Pheasants....I'm not a Pheasant plucker
I'm a Pheasant plucker's son
I'm only plucking Pheasants 
till the Pheasant plucker comes


----------



## pawl (21 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds positive re your good lady.
> Mine made it up and down the stairs twice yesterday.....purely for exercise. I had to stay below her and it was a long, slow process but its all progress.




It certainly is Well done Mrs Dave😍😍😍


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Slightly


Questions are always easier if you know the answer though.


----------



## pawl (21 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How to book booster jab for 2 people ??
> Myself and MrsD have been invited to have them.
> As she must be in a wheelchair we want them at the same time/same place.
> We can phone 119 or go online.
> ...




I had both text and email despite having mine which was at my local gp

The text and email you can book on line at www. nhs book Covid-booster or phone 1801119


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2021)

GM said:


> Re- Pheasants....I'm not a Pheasant plucker
> I'm a Pheasant plucker's son
> I'm only plucking Pheasants
> till the Pheasant plucker comes



I haven't heard that one for years, I'd almost forgotten it.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> It certainly is Well done Mrs Dave😍😍😍



Thank you from both of us.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Thank you from both of us.


Indeed.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I like Bosch. Must get stuck back i to it. I think I was only at the start of series 6 and I think it might be on to 7 now?
> 
> Another walk done. Turned very muggy again.


I have just started on series 1. Looking good so far. 

Something worrying me though... I noticed that Prime put me on episode 10 as if someone was already watching it... Will check to see if that is true for other shows. 

Nobody else should have my login details so that should not be possible!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Oct 2021)

Just enjoyed watching the first episode of the new Shetland series, understated and atmospheric as ever.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have just started on series 1. Looking good so far.
> 
> Something worrying me though... I noticed that Prime put me on episode 10 as if someone was already watching it... Will check to see if that is true for other shows.
> 
> Nobody else should have my login details so that should not be possible!


Maybe prime has been reading your mind!
Just think no more remotes going missing, or not working due to dead batteries. The money, and the trouble, you'll save yourself.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2021)

Perfect blood test results today, so that was a good start. I also managed to pick up my latest prescription and a Metro.

After that, I rode over to Littleborough as planned and had a long chat with Littgull. I was pretty shocked to be reminded that it was NOT 21 months since we last met... I had forgotten that we got together in July for my Garforth forum ride! Ok, I had seen him _once _in 21 months rather than the usual 2 or 3 times a month.

We couldn't get into the cafe that we had planned to go to - it was crammed. Instead we found a small pub with a secluded rear garden area. There was nobody else out there and we found a table that was out of the wind and in the sunshine so it was quite pleasant to sit outdoors to chat. No sooner had we gone out there, than my pal Carrie rang from the south coast in Spain. She is 2 months into a 3 month tour of France and Spain. We were not jealous to hear that she was sitting in the sun with her dog on a beach and the temperature was 79 deg F/26 deg C. Oh no, of course we weren't... 



classic33 said:


> Maybe prime has been reading your mind!
> Just think no more remotes going missing, or not working due to dead batteries. The money, and the trouble, you'll save yourself.


Next thing, it will tell me whether or not I will like shows, to save me wasting my time on ones I _won't_ like! 

I watched the first 2 episodes of Bosch series 1 this evening with my pal. We have agreed to keep this as our joint TV night show and not binge watch it solo.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Perfect blood test results today, so that was a good start. I also managed to pick up my latest prescription and a Metro.
> 
> After that, I rode over to Littleborough as planned and had a long chat with Littgull. I was pretty shocked to be reminded that it was NOT 21 months since we last met... I had forgotten that we got together in July for my Garforth forum ride! Ok, I had seen him _once _in 21 months rather than the usual 2 or 3 times a month.
> 
> ...


Good news on the blood tests.

When it starts doing that, you'll know "they" are watching you watching them.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Oct 2021)

And the first will be last......
as I is going back to bed..........


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2021)

I have risen!

First! Kind of...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Oct 2021)

Good morning all 
Busy day today, most importantly hopefully a visit from British Gas. No time slot given, just a blanket anytime between 8 and 6.
Also expecting deliveries from the Wine Society, a local farm shop, and ready meals from Parsley Box. Never tried Parsley Box before, just trying them out with an introductory offer.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2021)

Morning. Another night of taking ages to get to sleep so lay on for a bit. Nothing exciting planned, as if there ever is! Lol. Usual walking and I’ll pop round and buy some flowers for mum’s grave tomorrow. 24 years now. I can hardly believe it. She was only a few months older than I am now.


----------



## Paulus (22 Oct 2021)

Good morning all. 
All the usual stuff to do today, then a bimble out on the bike, and then a meeting of the escape committee this afternoon in the Mitre 
Sounds like a plan for the day


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks, carer's not here yet, my Good Ladies still asleep, the house is in darkness apart from the kitchen, I'm sat in the front of the lounge typing on my tablet as my Good Ladies sleeps in the back. Shopping and chores day today.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all
> Busy day today, most importantly hopefully a visit from British Gas. No time slot given, just a blanket anytime between 8 and 6.
> Also expecting deliveries from the Wine Society, a local farm shop, and ready meals from Parsley Box. Never tried Parsley Box before, just trying them out with an introductory offer.


Will you let me know what you think of the Parsley Box meals. We eat some ready meals and are aware this will become more regular.
So far I have found Asda the best @3 for £5.00


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2021)

Morning everyone 
It was a good idea Dirk had to start this section.......I enjoy reading what everyone is doing PLUS we can all get some good advice.
Anyway..........
Slept well till 0600 then dozed till 0700. It was still black outside.
Our daughter is taking MrsD to the BIG M&S. Nice to see her getting out even if it is in the wheelchair.
And its raining which its not supposed to do.
Have a nice day all.


----------



## GM (22 Oct 2021)

Morning all... Up early to drop Mrs GM off at her favourite hairdressers at Muswell Hill, women and there hair 

Good luck with British Gas Flick, hope it's better than our booking with them last week 5.50pm they turned up!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2021)

Morning. Cold and bleh again. I stayed in bed keeping warm.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday!
We shall be partaking of a small fish & chips on Minehead prom at lunchtime with our best mates.
Had a good look around Porlock yesterday. We could live on the Doverhay side. 
A close inspection of Dunster is on the cards this morning, followed by a trip to LIDL to stock up.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Will you let me know what you think of the Parsley Box meals. We eat some ready meals and are aware this will become more regular.
> So far I have found Asda the best @3 for £5.00


Will do, but they won’t be competing with supermarkets on price. They are mostly between £3.50 and £4.50 for one serving. Even if we like them we will just be seeing them as an occasional something different for a change.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Had a good look around Porlock yesterday. We could live on the Doverhay side.


...googles Man from Porlock...
https://atkinsbookshelf.wordpress.com/2016/11/30/who-is-the-person-from-porlock/


----------



## numbnuts (22 Oct 2021)

I'm up again at a more sensible time


----------



## Chief Broom (22 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  weather looks much better this morning so will be going for a spin. I hope the cows dont get in the way especially bulls, last year there was a huge black bull which i always avoided when walking the dog...it wasnt particularly thick set but was like a 'stretch' cow about 2 friesians long!
Not many pheasants up here but quite a lot of partridges, the chicks in spring are incredibly cute!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  weather looks much better this morning so will be going for a spin. I hope the cows dont get in the way especially bulls, last year there was a huge black bull which i always avoided when walking the dog...it wasnt particularly thick set but was like a 'stretch' cow about 2 friesians long!
> Not many pheasants up here but quite a lot of partridges, the chicks in spring are incredibly cute!
> View attachment 614576


They are nice little birds.........and don't seem as thick as their larger cousins!


----------



## pawl (22 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Will you let me know what you think of the Parsley Box meals. We eat some ready meals and are aware this will become more regular.
> So far I have found Asda the best @3 for £5.00





Have a look at the Charlie Bingham rang of ready meals. Ocado and Tesco both stock the range They come in one and two person meals Not perhaps the cheapest around but good quality Mrs p bought me a few to keep me going while she was in hospital.Just noticed Mrs d is having a visit to M&S they do the above range.

Ocado do the deliveries of M&S foods
Good look.


Edit Just had a Charlie Bigham Chicken Au Gratin.Plenty for two and very tasty.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Will do, but they won’t be competing with supermarkets on price. They are mostly between £3.50 and £4.50 for one serving. Even if we like them we will just be seeing them as an occasional something different for a change.


We have tried them. Be interested to hear what you think. I will not colour your judgement with my verdict.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Not many pheasants up here but quite a lot of partridges, the chicks in spring are incredibly cute!
> View attachment 614576


Once came across a family of ptarmigan chicks on Bynack Mor, no photo’s I’m afraid but they were seriously cute.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2021)

Covid booster now booked.
As kindly suggested above we chose our station (based on parking and wheelchair access) and the 1st slot was Nov 10th.

Now being a complete hypocrite** .....this happens to be the same day we have booked for a lunch and caberet.....so a few beers might me partaken of .
**apparently the advice re Covid jabs and alcohol are due to be scrapped


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2021)

Carer arived about half eight, and apologized for being late, her alarm clock hadn't gone off. I've done the supermarket run, next I'm down the market, I may pop into the takeaway, Sarnies, for sandwiches on the way home.


----------



## Paulus (22 Oct 2021)

Good morning, again.
The sun is shining and another load of washing is on the line. 
Now gearing up for the afternoon session of the committee.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Carer arived about half eight, and apologized for being late, her alarm clock hadn't gone off.


Even though my phone alarm has been 100% reliable, all things fail eventually so I always set a backup alarm on my tablet for anything urgent, such as appointments or when travelling. 

When the phone alarm goes off I snooze it rather than cancel it. It goes off again after 20 minutes and at that time I cancel it if I am up or snooze it again if I am still in bed, and so on.


----------



## Chief Broom (22 Oct 2021)

Had a very enjoyable ride today  10mph headwind outward which is ok because i can feel like a hero with a tailwind coming home! A cyclist passed me who i later caught up with as he had a puncture, i asked if he wanted any help as i had a spare tube but he said his wife is picking him up and he couldnt be bothered to fix it. His bike was an ebike, i wouldnt have known at first glance [being a newbie] and he said being 75yrs he needed some assistance on the hills, Good luck to him!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Oct 2021)

Central Heating now fully operational 
Supplies safely received from the farm shop, the Wine Society and Parsley Box.
Call received from my Mum in Minehead to say how delighted she is with the birthday flowers I ordered for her unseen.
Kinesis cleaned, bird feeders cleaned.
All in all a most satisfactory day, I may celebrate with a G&T or two this evening


----------



## numbnuts (22 Oct 2021)

Not done much today, picked up some milk from the local Co-op and made some more mince pies, the pastry was all ready made in the freezer so just had to defrost it roll it out and cut the shapes.
Someone picked up the black garbage bag, but it was not the council, they are still in dispute until we get wheelie bins, but to be honest I don't want them stuck out side the entrance of the flat and for the two blocks of flats we will lose two parking places on the road so they can get said bins out to the road, but saying that it has one advantage to me, for they would have a lowered pavement so I could use that to take my trike straight to the front door and unload my shopping.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Oct 2021)

I ran the central heating for a couple of hours to check that it still works (it DOES). Then I turned it off, and reverted to just using my convector heater on low (3/4 kW with a thermostat keeping room at around 18-19 C). Hopefully, I can make do with that for at least another 4-6 weeks to keep my energy bills down.

I nipped out and did my lumpy 6 km Metro loop on my singlespeed bike this afternoon. I would have done a bit more but a pal missed his bus home and called in to kill some time while he waited for the next one. I hadn't eaten anything and would probably never have got out if I'd had a meal after he had left. I made do with a mid-afternoon bowl of muesli when I got back.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2021)

My son came over this afternoon. He and my youngest twin grandsons received their letters on the same day to confirm they will be getting a booster jab on 5th November in Newtown.


----------



## pawl (22 Oct 2021)

Cut the lawns Hopefully not many more cuts this season.Finished clearing a border that contained plants Dug in a load of garden compost ready for next year as a small vegetable plot
Ordered a new blade for my lawnmower I know all very mundane


----------



## ColinJ (22 Oct 2021)

I'm trying to come up with a short story for the £1,000 competition that I mentioned a few days ago. One of the conditions is that the story must be previously unpublished and I have already posted many of my stories here or elsewhere. It would be really upsetting to be awarded the prize only to then have it taken away after somebody pointed out that it was _NOT _a previously unpublished story.

Hmm, there's an idea... a story about somebody trying to win a story-writing competition!


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm trying to come up with a short story for the £1,000 competition that I mentioned a few days ago. One of the conditions is that the story must be previously unpublished and I have already posted many of my stories here or elsewhere. It would be really upsetting to be awarded the prize only to then have it taken away after somebody pointed out that it was _NOT _a previously unpublished story.
> 
> Hmm, there's an idea... a story about somebody trying to win a story-writing competition!


You ever posted the whole story?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You ever posted the whole story?


I'm not taking any chances... Only 1 entry is allowed, so if I write something, it WILL be something new!

I have won about £6,000 worth of prizes in similar competitions before but most of those were only 50-250 words.

Ooh, I just spotted another restriction... The story must be unpublished AFTER entry too. They want to be able to publish it themselves as unpublished. That means I can't show you lot what I've written!


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not taking any chances... Only 1 entry is allowed, so if I write something, it WILL be something new!
> 
> I have won about £6,000 worth of prizes in similar competitions before but most of those were only 50-250 words.
> 
> Ooh, I just spotted another restriction... The story must be unpublished AFTER entry too. They want to be able to publish it themselves as unpublished. That means I can't show you lot what I've written!


They want copyright as well!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> They want copyright as well!


I won't be writing a masterwork so they are welcome to it! 

The reason that these competitions are a good target is because 99% of the population can't be bothered to make the effort, and 90% of the other 1% don't write anything worth reading. That means the chances of winning are MUCH higher than stupid multiple choice comps: _What is the capital city of France: (1) Leicester, (2) New York, (3) Sydney, (4) Paris? _


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I won't be writing a masterwork so they are welcome to it!
> 
> The reason that these competitions are a good target is because 99% of the population can't be bothered to make the effort, and 90% of the other 1% don't write anything worth reading. That means the chances of winning are MUCH higher than stupid multiple choice comps: *What is the capital city of France*_: (1) Leicester, (2) New York, (3) Sydney, (4) Paris? _


Easy!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2021)

Hello, I'm back. Twelve pages behind I see, I may or may not catch up. Hope you're all OK? It's dark and hard to see what delights the weather gods have in mind.

I've been rather poorly. My granddaughter came on Tuesday, she had a bug on Monday which she left at our house. Thursday 4.00am I started vomiting. Tried to sleep most of the day when not speaking to God down the big white telephone, slept 11 hours straight Thursday night and didn't feel up to much yesterday. 

More positively I recovered enough to go to a high risk Covid event last night. Saw Amy Macdonald live in Manchester. First time I've seen her and I wasn't sure what to expect. Tremendous voice, great band plus excellent lighting and visuals. All round a very good gig, first since February 2020.

It's the Mighty Rovers today. The boys are home so it'll be bacon barms and tea before the footie. Excellent.

Take care.  Back later so behave.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2021)

Morning. My sleep pattern seems to be changing. Awake much of the first part of the night and dropping off towards morning. Happy to get sleep whenever, but annoying as I always loved my early morning exercise when it was nice and quiet.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello, I'm back. Twelve pages behind I see, I may or may not catch up. Hope you're all OK? It's dark and hard to see what delights the weather gods have in mind.
> 
> I've been rather poorly. My granddaughter came on Tuesday, she had a bug on Monday which she left at our house. Thursday 4.00am I started vomiting. Tried to sleep most of the day when not speaking to God down the big white telephone, slept 11 hours straight Thursday night and didn't feel up to much yesterday.
> 
> ...


If you have the bug maybe you shouldn't be on here spreading it to us old farts .
I like Amy Macdonald. Only hear her records but she has a great voice.
Re Rovers....I believe you have another of our hopefulls on board (can't recall the name).


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2021)

@Mo1959 I read this article about sleep a few days ago. Apparently there's a thing called "sleep procrastination." I like the idea of getting some quiet time away from everything and making the bedroom somewhere to look forward to. I realise for us retirees there isn't a lot to get away from but think an hours "quiet time" before bed is worth experimenting with.

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...-the-clocks-why-are-we-so-bad-at-going-to-bed


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, carer here early, twenty five to seven, our regular carer is having the weekend of so a different one today.Ironing to do later and I've got shopping to do this afternoon, bits and bobs I couldn't get yesterday, and I may or may not finish of the kitchen, one cupboard left to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 I read this article about sleep a few days ago. Apparently there's a thing called "sleep procrastination." I like the idea of getting some quiet time away from everything and making the bedroom somewhere to look forward to. I realise for us retirees there isn't a lot to get away from but think an hours "quiet time" before bed is worth experimenting with.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...-the-clocks-why-are-we-so-bad-at-going-to-bed


I try to go around 11 at the latest but usually toss and turn for ages and don’t feel properly tired till the early hours. Bloody annoying.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, carer here early, twenty five to seven, our regular carer is having the weekend of so a different one today.Ironing to do later and I've got shopping to do this afternoon, bits and bobs I couldn't get yesterday, and I my or may not finish of the kitchen, one cupboard left to do.


Gosh, that’s a bit early again. Still, when you hear the problems some people are having even getting carers, I suppose you really just have to grin and bear the odd early one.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If you have the bug maybe you shouldn't be on here spreading it to us old farts .
> I like Amy Macdonald. Only hear her records but she has a great voice.
> Re Rovers....I believe you have another of our hopefulls on board (can't recall the name).


They're all friggin' hooefulls down at Ewood!!!!  Haven't heard this Dave, taken note and will watch out for him this afternoon.

I only know Amy Macdonald from a few singles and YouTube. Her voice is every bit as good and powerful live. Enjoyed myself so much I've emailed to tell her though I doubt it will get read. I suppose at 67 I'm allowed to say she seemed like a really good and decent young woman.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2021)

A quick good morning.
Was up at 0550 as I need an Aldi shop at 0800.
Daughter took MrsD to M&S yesterday. Many bare shelves and she failed to get a lot of food we wanted eg......
No cans of cooked beef, chicken, curries, corned beef or ham.......none expected till end of November.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> They're all friggin' hooefulls down at Ewood!!!!  Haven't heard this Dave, taken note and will watch out for him this afternoon.
> 
> I only know Amy Macdonald from a few singles and YouTube. Her voice is every bit as good and powerful live. Enjoyed myself so much I've emailed to tell her though I doubt it will get read. I suppose at 67 I'm allowed to say she seemed like a really good and decent young woman.


Leighton Clarkson is the name.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, enjoying this unaccustomed inside warmth.
Intrigued by the idea of writing a short story, I wonder how much of what gets written on forums is creative writing in itself !
I would go for a Roman Holiday inspired story where a superstar pop princess from Glasgow unexpectedly finds herself mid tour in the company of a shall we say middle aged gentleman fan and together they spend a carefree few days seeing the sights of Chorley


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2021)

Morning. Calm and dry here. Hoorah.

Talking about creative writing my granddaughter is doing a creative writing degree at Aber Uni. It's the perfect course for her. She has had a couple of poems published in the past. Only locally but published nonetheless. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, that’s a bit early again. Still, when you hear the problems some people are having even getting carers, I suppose you really just have to grin and bear the odd early one.



Regular carer is usually here between quarter to seven and seven o clock, when she's off we have to have who turns up and when, we've tried to get later but the only option we're given is before seven and after nine and after nine is too late. Once my Good Lady had her breakfast and medication this morning she went back to sleep on the settee and is still sound off now.


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2021)

I have risen!

Been up a while, but been busy tidying up. May give my car a clean today.


----------



## Paulus (23 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, the green bin collection came down our road earlier, although I forgot to put mine out. It's only half full though so should be ok until the next collection. 
The weather looks like being a grey, cloudy sort of day, but I am hopeful of getting out on the bike for a while.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Off back home today, so will be hitching up in a couple of hours and towing back across Exmoor. We go through Exford - Simonsbath - Challacombe - Blackmoor Gate. Bit nadgery with a van in tow, at times, but I've done the trip several times and am comfortable with it.


----------



## Chief Broom (23 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  Its dry out so thats good. I seem to be experiencing a quantum leap in fitness! my nemesis hill which had my heart ready to explode can now be dispatched with only a medium high rate...i'll soon be leaping over buildings 
Might take my camera today as it was particularly beautiful up on the hills yesterday. When i have some spare spondoolys i would like to buy a lighter good quality one as my camera at present is quite lumpy....though the extra weight on board is probably more psychological than having much affect on forward progress.


----------



## pawl (23 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello, I'm back. Twelve pages behind I see, I may or may not catch up. Hope you're all OK? It's dark and hard to see what delights the weather gods have in mind.
> 
> I've been rather poorly. My granddaughter came on Tuesday, she had a bug on Monday which she left at our house. Thursday 4.00am I started vomiting. Tried to sleep most of the day when not speaking to God down the big white telephone, slept 11 hours straight Thursday night and didn't feel up to much yesterday.
> 
> ...




Mighty Rovers?Do they bark when they take the lead.Tin of chum at halftime.


----------



## pawl (23 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If you have the bug maybe you shouldn't be on here spreading it to us old farts .
> I like Amy Macdonald. Only hear her records but she has a great voice.
> Re Rovers....I believe you have another of our hopefulls on board (can't recall the name).




I like her burgers


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2021)

I never watched the show, but I've just seen this, it looks like it worked out well for them.

https://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/uk-world-news/love-first-sight-couple-who-21932365


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2021)

Did the Aldi shop. Quite good, starting to get busy as I was leaving.
They are good at many things but some stuff is really naff. 
On offer this weekend......4 baking potatoes for 29p.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


Afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello, I'm back. Twelve pages behind I see, I may or may not catch up. Hope you're all OK? It's dark and hard to see what delights the weather gods have in mind.
> 
> I've been rather poorly. My granddaughter came on Tuesday, she had a bug on Monday which she left at our house. Thursday 4.00am I started vomiting. Tried to sleep most of the day when not speaking to God down the big white telephone, slept 11 hours straight Thursday night and didn't feel up to much yesterday.
> 
> ...


She related to Jane McDonald of Cruise fame?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> She related to Jane McDonald of Cruise fame?


Nope, she's a Sassenach  .........and the surname is spelled differently.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Did the Aldi shop. Quite good, starting to get busy as I was leaving.
> They are good at many things but some stuff is really naff.
> On offer this weekend......4 baking potatoes for 29p.


And you're making a potato loaf.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope, she's a Sassenach  .........and the surname is spelled differently.


That's okay Jane is from Leeds(Yorkshire).
Olde MacDonald's daughter?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope, she's a Sassenach  .........and the surname is spelled differently.


and Amy MacDonald based on last night is pretty damn Scottish! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Mighty Rovers?Do they bark when they take the lead.Tin of chum at halftime.


If we're 3-0 up at halftime the manager pops over the road to Aldi for some Winalot!!!!!


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Afternoon.


 
Actually I was having breakfast at 06:24 fried egg on toast with black pudding this morning, but I went back to bed and got up at 10:00


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2021)

Mr WD jus got his winter fuel allowance letter. Do you get extra if both have reached pension age?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Intrigued by the idea of writing a short story, I wonder how much of what gets written on forums is creative writing in itself !


You may have noticed that I sometimes go on a bit...? 

Here's one story I posted on CC a few years back - _*The Trauma of Trawden*_. I hope that it doesn't put off anyone just getting into cycling! It is now 30 years on but despite twice suffering life-threatening illness since then, I would not have any problem doing that ride in half the time and feeling good at the end of it!


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD jus got his winter fuel allowance letter. Do you get extra if both have reached pension age?


No it is shared between you

at least, it is in England….


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD jus got his winter fuel allowance letter. Do you get extra if both have reached pension age?


Think it’s £200 per household? So either £200 for Brian or £100 each when you both qualify. I may well be wrong. Lol


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2021)

I've recently had the warm homes E Mail, thats £140 for us.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Oct 2021)

Afternoon all . I hope we are all ok and happy .
We are just back from our normal Saturday morning walk to the butchers in Binley woods . It a very nice and invigorating walk , though I did have a humour bypass when Mrs exlaser bought TWO chickens as well as the normal stuff which I had to carry in a rucksack. 
According the Mrs exlaser she couldn’t see the problem as it’s wasn’t heavy, not sure how she would know that as she wasn’t carrying it 😂😂.
Anyway have a great day everyone .😀


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD jus got his winter fuel allowance letter. Do you get extra if both have reached pension age?


The letter is to start the fire with, Boris said you'll have to make do with that


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I've recently had the warm homes E Mail, thats £140 for us.


I have applied again, but not heard back yet.


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD jus got his winter fuel allowance letter. Do you get extra if both have reached pension age?


Just got back home, opened my mail and got a nice surprise - 200 quid winter fuel payment. I most certainly wasn't expecting to get that! I only thought it was for old folks.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2021)

Fish and chips for lunch, but not from the shop, may go for a walk later
PS I got my letter too


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Think it’s £200 per household? So either £200 for Brian or £100 each when you both qualify. I may well be wrong. Lol


Thanks Mo


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD jus got his winter fuel allowance letter. Do you get extra if both have reached pension age?


I got my letter yesterday and while I can't remember exactly what it said the answer is no. Sorry.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I've recently had the warm homes E Mail, thats £140 for us.


How do you get this one Dave?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2021)

OK. Can I have a rant? Yes? Oh thanks. You are sure?

Sainsburys talk about taking the piss. I wanted three loose carrots because if we buy more they tend to go black and unpleasant. Selected my carrots. No bags. Asked the guy where the bags are? "We only have these" he said pointing at the reusable zip top plastic bags. I bought a 35p pack of 9 carrots!!!!! 

Eggs! Well then. Sainsburys now stock Very Large, Large, Medium and Small. Interesting I thought. Opened a Very Large box, the large ones were this size last week. Hmmmmm......let's try large? Oh look last week's medium..........tries the medium, oh small..........tries the new small size........puts on glasses.

On another supermarket matter our Aldi had significant stock shortages of basics. First time I've seen that in Aldi since the start of the pandemic.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2021)

My excitement of the day is having a bag of Haribo in my Wiggle delivery of socks.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Actually I was having breakfast at 06:24 fried egg on toast with black pudding this morning, but I went back to bed and got up at 10:00


In other words toast, egg, blood and lumps of fat


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK. Can I have a rant? Yes? Oh thanks. You are sure?
> 
> Sainsburys talk about taking the piss. I wanted three loose carrots because if we buy more they tend to go black and unpleasant. Selected my carrots.* No bags*. Asked the guy where the bags are? "We only have these" he said pointing at the reusable zip top plastic bags. I bought a 35p pack of 9 carrots!!!!!
> 
> ...



Our local ASDA has done the same, no more "free" small plastic bags, for loose veg (all to save the environment of course), they now provide "re-useable' bags, which are chargeable. I now just weigh the veg, get the price sticker and stick it on a carrot (banana, onion, etc).


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> How do you get this one Dave?


I mentioned it and posted a link a month ago! 



ColinJ said:


> If you get your gas AND electricity from British Gas AND you are pretty skint then get yourself to their Warm Home Discount page *HERE* ASAP to claim £140 off your winter bill. I think numbers are limited so don't delay.
> 
> With what is happening in the gas market at the moment I reckon there is a chance of the discount being boosted this winter.


That link is for British Gas. You'd have to check with your supplier if it isn't them. Government link *HERE*.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Actually I was having breakfast at 06:24 fried egg on toast with *black pudding* this morning, but I went back to bed and got up at 10:00



I really like black pudding, or, I used too, I find the modern stuff is not as good as I remember from my childhood. Yes, I know, I sound like a Hovis Advert


----------



## oldwheels (23 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I really like black pudding, or, I used too, I find the modern stuff is not as good as I remember from my childhood. Yes, I know, I sound like a Hovis Advert


The much vaunted Stornaway black pudding is now nothing like the ones I remember on my last family visit to Lewis some years ago. Now marags are unobtainable I think. What is the world coming to?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I really like black pudding, or, I used too, I find the modern stuff is not as good as I remember from my childhood. Yes, I know, I sound like a Hovis Advert


We can't get decent black pud in Wales. It tastes


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> In other words toast, egg, blood and lumps of fat


The ones from Sainsbruys don't have "lumps of fat"
There was a girl at Sainsburys on the checkout and every time I bought black pudding use to say "how can you eat that"
she said it once too often, she doesn't work there any more.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2021)

Dun walking, found it hard going today


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2021)

Even if I had still been a carnivore, I would have been put right off black pudding in 2012 by a super cheerful consultant who gleefully pointed at the CT scan of my chest and told me that my pulmonary artery had effectively turned into the equivalent of a black pudding with a drinking straw poked down the middle of it! (I was only being kept alive by the trickle of blood that got through that straw-sized gap!)


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Even if I had still been a carnivore, I would have been put right off black pudding in 2012 by a super cheerful consultant who gleefully pointed at the CT scan of my chest and told me that my pulmonary artery had effectively turned into the equivalent of a black pudding with a drinking straw poked down the middle of it! (I was only being kept alive by the trickle of blood that got through that straw-sized gap!)


Thanks Colin I'll remember that the next time I have it


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The ones from Sainsbruys don't have "lumps of fat"
> There was a girl at Sainsburys on the checkout and every time I bought black pudding use to say "how can you eat that"
> she said it once too often, she doesn't work there any more.


Will I get kicked off CC ?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Will I get kicked off CC ?


It looks like I will too... I'll end up having to ride my bike instead of talking about it!

On the subject of meat eaters being squeamish about what they are eating though... I was happy to eat it as long as I forgot what it was. My mum cooked it for me, and I had something tasty to eat. That was it. I went off to university, walked into a butcher's shop for the first time, looked around, and walked out a vegetarian!  (That was 39 years ago.)


----------



## numbnuts (23 Oct 2021)

No of course not, but when I complained I found out I was not the first and she had been under notice for a few weeks for remarks about peoples shopping.


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all . I hope we are all ok and happy .
> We are just back from our normal Saturday morning walk to the butchers in Binley woods . It a very nice and invigorating walk , though I did have a humour bypass when Mrs exlaser bought TWO chickens as well as the normal stuff which I had to carry in a rucksack.
> According the Mrs exlaser she couldn’t see the problem as it’s wasn’t heavy, not sure how she would know that as she wasn’t carrying it 😂😂.
> Anyway have a great day everyone .😀



I didn't realize Binley Woods had a butchers, Whats it like down the bottom where they're building the fly over.?


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have applied again, but not heard back yet.





PaulSB said:


> How do you get this one Dave?


I get it because I get the guaranteed part of Pension Credit.


----------



## Paulus (23 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> In other words toast, egg, blood and lumps of fat


Well, that's one way to describe it


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Thanks Colin I'll remember that the next time I have it


I'd still eat black pud


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Oct 2021)

Always enjoy a bit of black pudding, very tasty. I get squeamish about white pudding though !


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I didn't realize Binley Woods had a butchers, Whats it like down the bottom where they're building the fly over.?


It’s a really good butchers ( Scott’s they have another branch in Earlsdon ) . The flyover seems to be going ok , most of the supports are completed now . Good job really as it supposed to be finished spring/summer next year .


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I get squeamish about white pudding though !


I'm scared to look up what that is!


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm scared to look up what that is!


I did, once, while Travelling in Germany, order some white sausage (forgotten the German name). They came in a bowl of hot water, and looked like dead, chopped off fingers, rather disgusting. They tasted ok however.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I did, once, while Travelling in Germany, order some white sausage (forgotten the German name). They came in a bowl of hot water, and looked like dead, chopped off fingers, rather disgusting. They tasted ok however.


Well, it could have been wurst…


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Thanks Colin I'll remember that the next time I have it


If you don't want to finish the one you bought, I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Will I get kicked off CC ?


You were that "girl" on the Saintsbury's checkout!!


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm scared to look up what that is!


A close cousin would be haggis.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2021)

I wouldn't get away with this...........Mrs P has just said:

"That dress shows her panty line perfectly."


----------



## roadrash (23 Oct 2021)

being a butcher I used to love eating the black pudding made in the shop, proper black pudding should only contain... pork fat ,rusk/cereal, pigs blood and salt . hmmm lovely


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm scared to look up what that is!


Don't. White pudding is a work of the devil.


----------



## pawl (23 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Always enjoy a bit of black pudding, very tasty. I get squeamish about white pudding though !





some time ago my wife’s and her husband went for breakfast at a restaurant for breakfast when we we’re staying in Lanzeroti It happened to be an Irish themed restaurant White pudding was on the breakfast menu BIL asked what the difference was between black and white pudding thinking we would get the difference of what it contained The waitress had no idea other than one was black the other white.
I’m non the wiser of the difference between the two If there are no answers forthcoming I will have to resort to Mr Google


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Don't. White pudding is a work of the devil.


No it ain't.
You're just trying to put people off looking it up AND trying eating it.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> some time ago my wife’s and her husband went for breakfast at a restaurant for breakfast when we we’re staying in Lanzeroti It happened to be an Irish themed restaurant White pudding was on the breakfast menu BIL asked what the difference was between black and white pudding thinking we would get the difference of what it contained The waitress had no idea other than one was black the other white.
> I’m non the wiser of the difference between the two If there are no answers forthcoming I will have to resort to Mr Google


There's no blood in white pudding.

Meat used differ.

https://www.chowhound.com/pictures/...s-day/black-pudding-white-pudding-irish-bacon


----------



## PaulSB (23 Oct 2021)

and next Mrs P has said:

"I'm worried about Tess's knickers."

At this rate I may have to watch Strictly.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> and next Mrs P has said:
> 
> "I'm worried about Tess' knickers."
> 
> At this rate I may have to watch Strictly.



Mrs @BoldonLad is watching Strictly. Just checked, can't see it, maybe we need a 4K TV?


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2021)

From my facebook page tonight,

A young man named John received a parrot as a birthday gift.
Unfortunately the parrot had a bad attitude and an even worse vocabulary.
Every word out of this bird's mouth was rude, obnoxious and laced with profanity.
John tried and tried to change the bird's attitude by constantly saying polite words, playing soft music, and anything he could think of to set a good example but nothing worked.
Finally, John got fed up and he yelled at the parrot.
And, the bird yelled back.
John shook the parrot, and the bird got angrier and ruder.
Eventually, in a moment of desperation, John put the bird in the refrigerator freezer.
For a few minutes, John heard the bird squawk and kick and scream... then suddenly there was quiet.
Not a peep for over a minute.
Fearing that he'd hurt the bird, John quickly opened the door to the freezer.
The parrot calmly stepped out onto John's outstretched arm and said,
"I believe I may have offended you with my rude language and actions. I am truly sorry, and I will do everything to correct my poor behavior."
John was astonished at the bird's change of attitude.
As he was about to ask the parrot what had made such a dramatic change in his behavior, the bird continued,
"May I ask what the chicken did?"


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2021)

Its chilly, so ive relented and switched on the heater in the water bed. Bliss.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Oct 2021)

As I understand it, white pudding is suet and oatmeal.
Black pudding is blood, suet, and oatmeal.
There’s no logic to my being squeamish about the white when I enjoy the black !


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> As I understand it, white pudding is suet and oatmeal.
> Black pudding is blood, suet, and oatmeal.
> There’s no logic to my being squeamish about the white when I enjoy the black !


Yer a vampire and can't do without the blood.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Its chilly, so ive relented and switched on the heater in the water bed. Bliss.


Does it give you that warm feeling when you do that?


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

Hope you all remembered to advance your clocks/timers/timepieces this morning.


----------



## 12boy (24 Oct 2021)

In college I worked a deli/ fish counter and German Ladies would purchase entire large black blood sausages with veins of yellow fat instead of slices of the same. They were bulbous, gnarly things that looked like giant tumors to me. I did not envy them the repast they so anticipated.
We have bratwurst here that are used for grilling and are most popular with the folks from the rust belt, who are often of German, Polish or Scandinavian heritage.
I, myself, have just finished roasting a 5.4 lb eye of round roast. lt was cooked in an oven at 475 degrees F, 5 minutes per pound and then the oven turned off but kept closed for 2 & 1/2 hours to finish with the residual heat. This provides a crunchy crust and a rare interior. Twice baked potatoes and sauteed carrots will accompany the thin sliced beef. 
2 more days of industrial strength panty hose for my varicose vein procedure and then I can resume riding a bike and picking up things that weigh over 25 lbs and my other pastimes. That will be very nice.
Be safe and well.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hope you all remembered to advance your clocks/timers/timepieces this morning.


Wait for it - that's still a week away. (And we have to _retard_ them!)


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Doggie got me up early today. 
Tried to contact the Black Horse yesterday to book Sunday lunch but couldn't get a reply by phone or on messenger. Don't know what's going on there. Will have another try this morning. If I still cant contact them we'll have to go for the Aggi carvery instead.
Pubs do seem to be very hit and miss recently.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2021)

Good morning people, carer very early this morning, here five past six, my Good lady tells me she first rang the bell at twenty to six, I was still in the land of nod and didn't hear a thing.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2021)

Morning. Been chucking it down since just after midnight and still raining. Suppose it will be the full waterproofs soon for a wander.

I watched an old Midsomer last night followed by the Madam Blanc Mysteries. Quite enjoying it.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2021)

Morning. My god where has the light gone? It's so dark. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2021)

I have risen!

Red sky at morning here in Poshshire. Very red. Battening down the hatches.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2021)

I'm up too


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> In college I worked a deli/ fish counter and German Ladies would purchase entire large black blood sausages with veins of yellow fat instead of slices of the same. They were bulbous, gnarly things that looked like giant tumors to me. I did not envy them the repast they so anticipated.
> We have bratwurst here that are used for grilling and are most popular with the folks from the rust belt, who are often of German, Polish or Scandinavian heritage.
> I, myself, have just finished roasting a 5.4 lb eye of round roast. lt was cooked in an oven at 475 degrees F, 5 minutes per pound and then the oven turned off but kept closed for 2 & 1/2 hours to finish with the residual heat. This provides a crunchy crust and a rare interior. Twice baked potatoes and sauteed carrots will accompany the thin sliced beef.
> 2 more days of industrial strength panty hose for my varicose vein procedure and then I can resume riding a bike and picking up things that weigh over 25 lbs and my other pastimes. That will be very nice.
> Be safe and well.


Meal sounds superb.
I have some questions.
1. Are all German ladies bulbous gnarly old things ?
2. What is a twice baked potato ?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, carer very early this morning, here five past six, my Good lady tells me she first rang the bell at twenty to six, I was still in the land of nod and didn't hear a thing.


Sounds rediculous to me  but if it works for you.......


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks, managed to stagger round parkrun yesterday, first time at Upton House parkrun, a lovely course but quite challenging in places. Only one egg left so I’ll probably jump on the Brommie for a visit to “ the egg lady” out in the sticks later this morning. Post booster jab arm soreness has abated, also experienced a slight headache but that may well have been alcohol related 🍺. Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

Good morning gang.
Poor night last night.
Won't get too graphic but MrsD decided to upchuck at 0200. No warning so you can imagine the cleaning job I had .
It used to happen maybe once a week then maybe once every 4 weeks....its been several months now so thats a big improvement.
Must go as MrsD has just emerged


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds rediculous to me  but if it works for you.......



It is, but it seems that there's not a lot we can do about it so we have to put up with it, I don't want to kick up too much about it in case we loose the morning carer and I end up doing it myself.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning gang.
> Poor night last night.
> Won't get too graphic but MrsD decided to upchuck at 0200. No warning so you can imagine the cleaning job I had .
> It used to happen maybe once a week then maybe once every 4 weeks....its been several months now so thats a big improvement.
> Must go as MrsD has just emerged


I hope Mrs D feels better soon


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning gang.
> Poor night last night.
> Won't get too graphic but MrsD decided to upchuck at 0200. No warning so you can imagine the cleaning job I had .
> It used to happen maybe once a week then maybe once every 4 weeks....its been several months now so thats a big improvement.
> Must go as MrsD has just emerged



Not nice, I hope Mrs D feels better this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> It is, but it seems that there's not a lot we can do about it so we have to put up with it, I don't want to kick up too much about it in case we loose the morning carer and I end up doing it myself.


Have you thought about trying a different care provider? You might find a more flexible one that suits you better.
Not sticking my oar in there as the aunties care company is sh*te.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope Mrs D feels better soon


Thanks. It seems to just 'erupt' and a short while later she is feeling OKish.....just weak, as you do.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Not nice, I hope Mrs D feels better this morning.


Thanks......I found myself getting a tad sharp because she kept apologising.
She has given her best years to me and the 'kids'.......I don't begrudge a thing.
But I am sure you know that feeling.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hope you all remembered to advance your clocks/timers/timepieces this morning.


Really? I thought it was next weekend? I'll go and check the kitchen clock in a moment.


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  ive discovered a reasonable way to drift of to sleep and seems to work quite well- recite any favourite poems you know off by heart [in your head]! can analyse/ponder/meditate on them until lights out. Ive been doing this for some time and is even good for getting back to sleep if you wake up in the early hours. Limericks probably wont work! 
Just sent off for some headstock spanners, the bike felt a bit juddery on applying the brakes hmm looked at the nuts and found they were only done up finger tight!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

I is back but am busy busy busy.
Normal 'stuff' done ie glasses etc washed, dishwasher emptied and everything away.
Next I am putting a loaf on to bake.....it will be a mix of Hovis grain and wholemeal.
My 'bessie' is coming to watch the match later..... he is a lifelong Man Utd fan (season ticket holder until recently) whereas I am sensible and support LFC .
I am doing a ploughmans to go with the fresh bread.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2021)

Mild but wet walk done. It actually went off towards the end so I should probably have waited and I would have got round dry. No matter. Plenty gear to wear when one lot gets wet. 

There's been a couple of large motor homes parked up in the car park at the park. Don't know how long toilets and waste tanks last in these things. Hope they're not just dumping it into the little stream.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2021)

The sky looks like it could rain at any minute here. Oh well. Slobbing it is then 
And of course


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Oct 2021)

Mrs Tenkaykev is taking her Roberts tank out for a spin. The travelling bike mechanic is booked for tomorrow, he uses a cargo bike to travel between customers. It’s a great idea, her bike needs a bit of TLC , it’s stuff we could do ourselves, and have done in the past but Mrs Tenkaykev is happy to give him the work.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, carer very early this morning, here five past six, my Good lady tells me she first rang the bell at twenty to six, I was still in the land of nod and didn't hear a thing.





Dave7 said:


> Sounds rediculous to me  but if it works for you.......





dave r said:


> It is, but it seems that there's not a lot we can do about it so we have to put up with it, I don't want to kick up too much about it in case we loose the morning carer and I end up doing it myself.





Dave7 said:


> Have you thought about trying a different care provider? You might find a more flexible one that suits you better.
> Not sticking my oar in there as the aunties care company is sh*te.



A similar situation but different sector in our experience. It does sadly all boil down to one simple solution, money.

No2 son enjoys Supported Living in the Community. He has been very happy at his house for 8-9 years. I can see he's not as happy as he used to be. The care staff are astonishing, superb. The company frankly shite. Continuity is crucial and this over the years has declined. The house now only has one fulltime staff member all the other staff are bank workers, a very expensive option for the care provider.

I've given it a long, long time but I'm getting ready for a full on assault on the Chief Executive. I'm tired of the nice, calm, supportive approach I use with middle-management. The problem is a failed staff recruitment policy.

I'm not going political here but the simple truth is taxation is so low in this country we cannot as a society afford the service levels we demand. Care workers in all sectors have been underpaid and undervalued for decades.

As @dave r says it's very hard to kick up a fuss for fear of losing it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, wet and windy earlier but brightening up just now.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, carer very early this morning, here five past six, my Good lady tells me she first rang the bell at twenty to six, I was still in the land of nod and didn't hear a thing.


 
Way too early, but if you have a carer you have to work round them as they are trying to get as many people in the hours of 6am to 12 am.
When I was looking after my mother I was lucky she came around 8am.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2021)

Good morning all. Windy, grey, damp.

Panic over the clocks haven't changed. Went to bed at 9.30pm and slept till 8.00am. Thought classic had robbed me of an hour's sleep. I think I'm recovered. Nothing to eat since last Wednesday evening except dry toast and two boiled eggs. I've lost 2kg in three days. 😲

Not sure what to do today. Elephant garlic needs planting as it arrived on Friday. Car needs washing as does a bike. We shall see. 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. Windy, grey, damp.
> 
> Panic over the clocks haven't changed. Went to bed at 9.30pm and slept till 8.00am. Thought classic had robbed me of an hour's sleep. I think I'm recovered. Nothing to eat since last Wednesday evening except dry toast and two boiled eggs. I've lost 2kg in three days. 😲
> 
> Not sure what to do today. Elephant garlic needs planting as it arrived on Friday. Car needs washing as does a bike. We shall see. 🤔


You could buy a newspaper and read reports about the "mighty" Rovers


----------



## oldwheels (24 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Mild but wet walk done. It actually went off towards the end so I should probably have waited and I would have got round dry. No matter. Plenty gear to wear when one lot gets wet.
> 
> There's been a couple of large motor homes parked up in the car park at the park. Don't know how long toilets and waste tanks last in these things. Hope they're not just dumping it into the little stream.


Depends how many people but not more than 3 days usually. Some larger motorhomes have more storage but not many.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Really? I thought it was next weekend? I'll go and check the kitchen clock in a moment.


It is next weekend, although my security cameras seem to think otherwise, they have adjusted themselves overnight.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Wait for it - that's still a week away. (And we have to _retard_ them!)


Why do want to slow down time.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning gang.
> Poor night last night.
> Won't get too graphic but MrsD decided to upchuck at 0200. No warning so you can imagine the cleaning job I had .
> It used to happen maybe once a week then maybe once every 4 weeks....its been several months now so thats a big improvement.
> Must go as MrsD has just emerged


You been cooking again?

Hope she's feeling okay now.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, wet and windy earlier but brightening up just now.


And the weather, what's that like?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why do want to slow down time.


I thought that you might be right in suggesting that the verb was the wrong choice so I checked my excellent Chambers Crossword Dictionary app... 

* retard /ri-tärd'/ *
transitive verb

To slow
To keep back development or progress of
To delay
To postpone (rare)
To delay the timing of (an ignition spark)
 intransitive verb

To slow down
To delay
 ... 

[© Chambers Harrap Publishers Ltd. 2014]

I think that does the job. Or rather, it will do in just under a week's time!


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I thought that you might be right in suggesting that the verb was the wrong choice so I checked my excellent Chambers Crossword Dictionary app...
> 
> * retard /ri-tärd'/ *
> transitive verb
> ...


Can't delay time, it marches on regardless.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can't delay time, it marches on regardless.


We just play with what we call it. 

Apparently, each town and city used to have its own local time. Moving from one to another was generally slow. (The fastest you could do it would be on horseback.) It was only with the advent of the railway that it became obvious that times needed to be nationally/internationally synchronised.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We just play with what we call it.
> 
> Apparently, each town and city used to have its own local time. Moving from one to another was generally slow. (The fastest you could do it would be on horseback.) It was only with the advent of the railway that it became obvious that times needed to be nationally/internationally synchronised.


And you're in a town that used to have to seperate times. More than once it was used as a defence when someone was accused of doing something. The Town Hall used to have two clocks inside.

Alas, those days are gone.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> *My 'bessie' is coming to watch the match later..... he is a lifelong Man Utd fan (season ticket holder until recently) whereas I am sensible and support LFC .*



Well done to you for supporting the disadvantaged members of society
I believe that you can apply for support for missionary work.
(although that comment might just have lost me a job a few years ago when I got an interview for a job within sight of Old Trafford!!!!!)


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Well done to you for supporting the disadvantaged members of society
> I believe that you can apply for support for missionary work.
> (although that comment might just have lost me a job a few years ago when I got an interview for a job within sight of Old Trafford!!!!!)


To be fair he is a one of a rare breed.....a fair supporter. YES....very much a Utd fan but always willing to acknowledge good play from the other team.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Oct 2021)

A lovely ride out on the Brommie to visit the egg lady. Pleased to note that the Jam Lady next door has reopened, there's a lovely range of home made jams with fruit from her garden. The two cottages stand alone on the Cowgrove road and I believe them to be enchanted, as each time we visit they seem to be at a different distance along the road🤔
Stopped for a bite to eat at Le Petit Prince in Wimborne on the way home, saw a Peloton of 20+ roadies hammer past as we pootled along, and finally arrived home just as the rain started.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2021)

Chicken curry with homemade naan bread, the naan bread was a first for me


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We just play with what we call it.


Ah......but do you subscribe to the 'A theory' of time, or the 'B theory' ?


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Ah......but do you subscribe to the 'A theory' of time, or the 'B theory' ?


C) String theory.


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2021)

Yummy! Child's portion - £5.95


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> C) String theory.


String theory isn't about time......


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Ah......but do you subscribe to the 'A theory' of time, or the 'B theory' ?





classic33 said:


> C) String theory.


I should read up on that kind of thing, but I always have too much to do!

I need to nip out to the shops before they close, but I am waiting, trying to dodge the rain. 

I should be writing my competition story, but got distracted by the world track cycling championships. I forgot they were on, so have gone back on iPlayer and am watching the coverage from day 1. I must UNdistract myself because the story has to be submitted by midnight tomorrow.

And then I keep thinking up ideas for the '_puzzle game that time forgot_'. The biggest puzzle about the game that I am writing is why I am bothering to do it! It would have made sense if I had got it finished in a reasonable time frame, but I will already be a pensioner by the time it is ready! (And the reality is that it probably won't make me much money anyway. I'm hoping that it will at least be enough to pay my rail fares to Devon 3 or 4 times a year. Anything beyond that would be a lovely surprise.)


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 614931
> 
> 
> Yummy! Child's portion - £5.95


There must be some very large children down there! 

Actually, the local chip shop here used to do something similar with their portions. The "_children's_" portion was like a normal adult portion. The "_small adult_" portion was a very generous adult portion. The standard portion was enough for 2 hungry adults!


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There must be some very large children down there!
> 
> Actually, the local chip shop here used to do something similar with their portions. The "_children's_" portion was like a normal adult portion. The "_small adult_" portion was a very generous adult portion. The standard portion was enough for 2 hungry adults!


2 x Sunday lunches and 3 1/2 pints of local ale - £25. Can't moan at that!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Chicken curry with homemade naan bread, the naan bread was a first for me


Success ???


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> 2 x Sunday lunches and 3 1/2 pints of local ale - £25. Can't moan at that!


Who is driving ?


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

My Manc friend just arrived to watch the match AND has brought me a present, a bottle of Jura Origin 10 year old. Very nice it is.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Success ???


 
Yes found a few recipes on YouTube, but they were making loads I only wanted one, so I made up my own one
small drop of olive oil
pinch of salt
Ground black pepper
milk powder
little drop of warm water
half teaspoon of yeast
half teaspoon of baking powder
sugar teaspoon full
mix together and then add plain flour to make a dough, let it rest for an hour, roll out quite thin about 5mm heat up large fry pan, add small amount of olive oil and gently fry on both sides.


----------



## 12boy (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Meal sounds superb.
> I have some questions.
> 1. Are all German ladies bulbous gnarly old things ?
> 2. What is a twice baked potato ?


No, all German ladies are not bulbous nor gnarly but all the blood sausages we sold were.
Twice baked potatoes are baked once, cut the long way, innards scooped out and mixed with grated cheddar and butter, ( and sour cream for those who like it.) The blended mixture is put back into the potato skins, garnished with more butter and cheese and then reheated until hot and the cheese has melted. Mrs 12 needs to eat as many calories as she can, and these spuds are good for that. 
Going for my Moderna booster this morning. Praps a flu shot as well.
Sorry to hear of Mrs Dave 7s vomiting. In many ways nausea is worse than pain.
PaulSB, I hope you are feeling spunkier and can chow down with gusto soon.
Be well and safe.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> Sorry to hear of Mrs Dave 7s vomiting.


Me too - GWS, Mrs 7!



12boy said:


> In many ways nausea is worse than pain.


Let me find my post about D-Day! Ah, here it is...



ColinJ said:


> My father told me that the crossing of the channel in his landing craft on D-Day was so rough that men and equipment were tumbling over each other in rivers of vomit. They were so desperate to get on dry land that they gave no thought to the machine gun fire raking the beach in front of them ...


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Who is driving ?


We walked. It's only a mile each way.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> We walked. It's only a mile each way.


You Wakked home Staggered home


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You Wakked home Staggered home


I prefer wakked.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 614931
> 
> 
> Yummy! Child's portion - £5.95


WOW! Look at that Yorkshire!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2021)

@Dave7 👏👏👏👏👏 love it! Absolutely love it. Fantasy result for your boys.

Theatre of Dreams? 😂😂😂


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Well done to you for supporting the disadvantaged members of society
> I believe that you can apply for support for missionary work.
> (although that comment might just have lost me a job a few years ago when I got an interview for a job within sight of Old Trafford!!!!!)


Errr

this mate of your that 'supports' Man U

have you been in contact this evening

and did the number 5 come into the conversation????


just wondering


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Oct 2021)

It is not commonly realised that the Earth is not a constant size

for example I do the same exact ride many times 
and every time it is measured by the bike (magnet on rear wheel) and Strava using GPS

but the distance varies by up to over a mile

The same happens when you go to the pub - the Earth is bigger on the way back and so the distance is greater and so it takes longer

see Science is useful!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Success ???


He's not been back since, hope his okay.
Has _"Delhi Belly"_ been renamed _"The Mumbai Move"_?


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Errr
> 
> this mate of your that 'supports' Man U
> 
> ...


My brother-in-law is an avid Liverpool supporter, and, he likes a drink (or two), I suspect, this evening could be messy.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> My brother-in-law is an avid Liverpool supporter, and, he likes a drink (or two), I suspect, this evening could be messy.


He won;t be drinking alone!!!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 👏👏👏👏👏 love it! Absolutely love it. Fantasy result for your boys.
> 
> Theatre of Dreams? 😂😂😂


Indeed.....we were good but they were dreadful.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Errr
> 
> this mate of your that 'supports' Man U
> 
> ...


We sat together watching it. He was not a happy bunny.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> He's not been back since, hope his okay.
> Has _"Delhi Belly"_ been renamed _"The Mumbai Move"_?


I'm fine I don't get Bombay bum......I've been to Bombay....airport it was 42c


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 👏👏👏👏👏 love it! Absolutely love it. Fantasy result for your boys.
> 
> Theatre of Dreams? 😂😂😂


Field of dreams.
If you build it they will come.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Oct 2021)

it's dark and not very warm, back to bed and staring at the ceiling again


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2021)

I started watching the 4th series of _Fargo_, and then put _The Killing_ (series 1) on to watch episode 11. I was going to go to bed then but T.K.is getting exciting so I watched episode 12 as well.

It's time to head upstairs to the puzzle zone now, and then get some sleep. Given that it is already nearly 04:00, I think I will reset my alarm to 10:30 so I can try to get about 6 hours sleep.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> it's dark and not very warm, back to bed and staring at the ceiling again


That's why I go to bed so late - I have to be totally exhausted to get to sleep before about 02:00!

I hope you manage to doze off again.

Catch you all later...


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2021)

Morning. Tried having a really early night last night. I should know from previous experience that it doesn’t work. Tossed and turned most of the night and ended up just getting up.


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Woken by rainfall outside of Noahic proportions. 
Poor little doggie had to go out in it to do her business. 
Not much to do today. Might watch F1 first thing.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2021)

Blinkin blumin eckythump.
I assumed I would be last on parade.
A good sleep (sorry Mo) and I was awake and up at 0600.
Not sure what today will bring.
Have a good one peeps.


----------



## Paulus (25 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, then is just coming up.
This morning I am baby sitting my son's place as he has a roofer coming to replace some tiles and do some gutter repairs. 
The high winds and torrential rain the other week showed up a few problems. 
He won't get home until early afternoon so that's my day spoken for. It is a good hours walk each way, so myself and the dog will get something out of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2021)

Painfully slow jog done. Bath had and now just sat down with my porridge and it's only 7.30. Going to be a long day!


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Oct 2021)

Morning folks and commiserations to Mo who could be turning into an owl 
Going to try getting the moss of the roof today...my landlord lives in Portugal and is allergic to doing maintenance or spending any money. If i cant quite reach i have a cunning plan....i have a fishing landing net pole and will tape a knife to the end that should do the trick. 
Hopefully get a ride in later unless i fall of the roof of course in which case 'i may be sometime'


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks,
Is it Monday already? Bike service guy will be coming around lunchtime to work on “ the tank “ Not a lot planned for the rest of the day, let’s see what unfolds.
Stay safe folks 👍☕️


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks, I've been watching the F1 highlights, Good race, carer was here at quarter to seven, I might get a bimble in later, then down the club tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2021)

Morning. I couldn't be arsed to get up so stayed nice and warm in bed

9 deg here apparently. 

Stay safe peeps and drink lots of


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2021)

Good day. They told me the forecast is decent, my buddies, cycling pals, are you sure guys? 'Tis grey and damp.

As we have a 50% chance of rain till Sunday it seems best to don my winter gear and get pedalling.

Not much enthusiasm for this but will be OK once I get going.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2021)

Still incredibly gloomy here. Put the kitchen light off and opened the blinds but really dismal out. I haven't even given cycling a thought lately. To think back a few years ago I would go out in all weathers. Must have been off my head


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, a bright start. Supermarket run shortly.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, a bright start. Supermarket run shortly.


I need to shop too, but it will just be a walk round with my two bags rather than a big shop. I just go maybe twice a week and get what I need for a few days.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I need to shop too, but it will just be a walk round with my two bags


As Mr Dirk would say, I have not heard them called that before


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 615032


I'm not showing Molly that!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2021)

And the rain is here now.


----------



## pawl (25 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Field of dreams.
> If you build it they will come.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2021)

There seems to be a lot of agro in the news about E10 petrol. Has anyone noticed any differance in fuel consumption while using it ?


----------



## pawl (25 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not showing Molly that!




My stepdaughter has a Labrador like that Don’t know about two meters Two miles would be more appropriate when he starts


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There seems to be a lot of agro in the news about E10 petrol. Has anyone noticed any differance in fuel consumption while using it ?


I topped up a few days ago but never even noticed if that's what it was. For the minuscule miles I do these days, I doubt I will notice.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I topped up a few days ago but never even noticed if that's what it was. For the minuscule miles I do these days, I doubt I will notice.




I put E5 in mine. Like you, the Amount of miles I do each year,I don't mind spending a couple of extra pounds on the old fuel.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There seems to be a lot of agro in the news about E10 petrol. Has anyone noticed any differance in fuel consumption while using it ?





Mo1959 said:


> I topped up a few days ago but never even noticed if that's what it was. For the minuscule miles I do these days, I doubt I will notice.


I would definitely notice a difference if I put E10 petrol in my car . It has a Diesel engine


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I would definitely notice a difference if I put E10 petrol in my car . I has a Diesel engine


A guy I worked with did that on the way in to work. Turned up in the car park with flames shooting out his exhaust and the car making a horrendous noise! 

In fact, if I remember correctly he struggled to actually turn the engine off. I think he had to get it picked up and drained.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2021)

My daughter has 3 labs


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I need to shop too, *but it will just be a walk round with my two bags rather than a big shop.* I just go maybe twice a week and get what I need for a few days.


Round here that'd be called shoplifting.


----------



## Paulus (25 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> A guy I worked with did that on the way in to work. Turned up in the car park with flames shooting out his exhaust and the car making a horrendous noise!
> 
> In fact, if I remember correctly he struggled to actually turn the engine off. I think he had to get it picked up and drained.


I have a friend, who over the years has put diesel in a petrol car and petrol in a diesel


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 615051


I watched an old one last night. I think at least another three popped off!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2021)

As usual, I am more tired _after_ sleeping than I was at 04:30 _before_! 

It seems that about 80% of us either go to bed very early and can't sleep, or very late and can't wake up! This gloomy time of year only makes things worse, and for me that sometimes means only getting a few hours of daylight. 



Mo1959 said:


> I watched an old one last night. I think at least another three popped off!


That [Midsomer Murders] is another one of those programmes that have been shown for years but I have never watched. _Murder She Wrote_ is another one. People are amazed that I haven't, but then I discover that they have never watched (or sometimes even heard of) some of _my_ favourite hit shows like _Hill Street Blues, The Sopranos, Breaking Bad, House MD, NYPD Blue,_ and so on.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> As usual, I am more tired _after_ sleeping than I was at 04:30 _before_!
> 
> It seems that about 80% of us either go to bed very early and can't sleep, or very late and can't wake up! This gloomy time of year only makes things worse, and for me that sometimes means only getting a few hours of daylight.
> 
> ...




Loved hill street blues. House Md became very same old same old and boring. His character was depressing alllllll the time.
Never fancied any of the others


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My daughter has 3 labs


They must have been very busy over the last 18 months, carrying out all the Covid tests.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Oct 2021)

ColinJ I’m not making light of your sleep issues, but with your lack of daylight are you taking a vitamin D tablet .


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> They must have been very busy over the last 18 months, carrying out all the Covid tests.


Terribly.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There seems to be a lot of agro in the news about E10 petrol. Has anyone noticed any differance in fuel consumption while using it ?



I put E10 in Friday and didn't notice anything different, but it would have mixed with the E5 already in there so I'm not suprised.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Loved hill street blues. House Md became very same old same old and boring. His character was depressing alllllll the time.
> Never fancied any of the others


I am watching HSB again one last time on All4. It is a little bit dated now but it is interesting to see how influential it was. 

House DID become a bit silly and repetitive but I enjoyed it so I put up with the duff episodes. They probably should have cut it down by a couple of seasons. Same for HSB, actually. IIRC, it peaked around seasons 3-5 but then started to lose its edge. I can't remember if I ever stuck with it to the end. I watch 1 episode a week so it will take me to next summer to find out! 



Juan Kog said:


> ColinJ I’m not making light of your sleep issues, but with your lack of daylight are you taking a vitamin D tablet .


I do, and virtually everybody who doesn't live within the tropics should, at least in the winter. 

Unless you are very careful to get a lot of vitamin K2 in your diet (99% of westerners do NOT!) you should combine D3 with K2. NOTE K2 is NOT the same thing as K! Very few people have a K deficiency. 

If you had a K problem you would effectively become a haemophiliac. 

A K2 deficiency can lead to osteoporosis, bad teeth, heart attacks, strokes, cancer etc. 

So, I have been taking K2/D3 for years. I suggest that all of you do too!


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am watching HSB again one last time on All4. It is a little bit dated now but it is interesting to see how influential it was.
> 
> House DID become a bit silly and repetitive but I enjoyed it so I put up with the duff episodes. They probably should have cut it down by a couple of seasons. Same for HSB, actually. IIRC, it peaked around seasons 3-5 but then started to lose its edge. I can't remember if I ever stuck with it to the end. I watch 1 episode a week so it will take me to next summer to find out!
> 
> ...



I started D2 and K3 last year.


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Oct 2021)

Well the moss clearing of the roof didnt go very well...Im not a fan of the Americanism of 'if it aint broke dont fix it' but in this case it might be true. The moss is jammed between the wood so pulling it out might let water in..ho hum hope it holds out till i can move. ******skinflint landlords! Think i'll go for a spin and try not to worry about it...
Re-crime series, Law and Order gets my vote  Couldnt take Midsomer murders seriously...too twee/middle class... only enlivened between making tea for the vicar and jolly cricket matches my some old dear taking a cleaver to the next door neighbour!


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, a new route over familiar roads, I combined part of the outward leg of a regular ride with part of the inward route of another ride. The destination was Eathorpe, the journey was 28 miles, I left Coventry through Baginton then turned through Wappenbury and Eathorpe, crossed the fosse Way, turned onto the Banbury road then in Princethorpe I turned back on the Fosse Way to ride through Stretton On Dunsmore then crossed the A45 to ride through Wolston and into Coventry through Binley Woods and down the Binley Road before turning onto Hipswell highway and onto home. It was a lovely morning for a bike ride, a bit breezy and cold but bright and sunny. My first ride on my fixed since last winter so I needed a few miles to get back into it, but once I got going I enjoyed it.








View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/77597094


----------



## numbnuts (25 Oct 2021)

Looked out the window and look all right for a walk, got dressed opened front door and down came the rain, sod it I thought, 
man up and carry on ...back home with a coffee and the sun has come out


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There seems to be a lot of agro in the news about E10 petrol. Has anyone noticed any differance in fuel consumption while using it ?



No. But... the only petrol vehicle I have is a motorbike, so, not exactly a gas guzzler


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not showing Molly that!


That is mean. Are you wanting to be the only one that farts


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Looked out the window and look all right for a walk, got dressed opened front door and down came the rain, sod it I thought,
> man up and carry on ..*.back home with a coffee and the sun has come out*



Well done. You have done your Civic Duty, absorbed all of the rain, and left the sunshine for everyone else. Very public spirited of you!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2021)

It's gorgeous here. Blue skies and sunshine and there is a lot of heat coming in through the window.


----------



## pawl (25 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My daughter has 3 labs




If they fart like my stepdaughters Lab doesNo wonder there holding the climate change conference up in Scotland


----------



## Sterlo (25 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That is mean. Are you wanting to be the only one that farts


No, Mo is a lady, she may occasionally pass wind but never fart


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Oct 2021)

From yesterdays ride . If your parents called you Ippolyts ,you deserve to be made a saint


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2021)

With only 9.5 hours to the deadline, I am in danger of not writing my short story for that prize competition. After finishing a quick scan of the forum, I must get back to work! The £1,000 prize would see me through to my state pension. Without it, I would probably have to take a short-term loan from _Bank of Sis_.

One other possibility... I have been hanging onto a 4-letter dot com domain which I could sell. It is possible that I could get £1,000 for that, or maybe more if I worked at promoting it. (I got £5,000 for one once, so I know that it can be done!)

Someone lent me a book a while back. I haven't been reading novels for a few years now so it got put to one side. I have just realised that Raven Black is the first of the Shetland novels. I'll have to try going to bed early enough to read because if I try it at 03:00 I would doze off after a few pages and forget what I'd read.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Oct 2021)

Supermarket wasn’t too bad but lots of empty shelves still.
I drive a diesel, I will only switch to electric once the range increases and the charging time decreases.
Also a HSB fan. I’ve never watched the Midsomer thing. I mostly watch Scottish and Scandi these days.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Someone lent me a book a while back. I haven't been reading novels for a few years now so it got put to one side. I have just realised that Raven Black is the first of the Shetland novels. I'll have to try going to bed early enough to read because if I try it at 03:00 I would doze off after a few pages and forget what I'd read.


The Shetland novels are all superb. Don’t expect to see Tosh though, she was invented for the tv series. A very good addition I might add


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Supermarket wasn’t too bad but lots of empty shelves still.
> I drive a diesel, I will only switch to electric once the range increases and the charging time decreases.
> Also a HSB fan. I’ve never watched the Midsomer thing. I mostly watch Scottish and Scandi these days.


It’s easy watching. Not to be taken too seriously. Looking forward to the next episode of Shetland, plus there’s a new 4 parter starting tonight on ITV too that might be ok.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The Shetland novels are all superb. Don’t expect to see Tosh though, she was invented for the tv series. A very good addition I might add


Shetland is on my list of unwatched shows! (As is Vera.)

TBH, I can't keep up with all of these programmes and I don't want to be watching more than 2 hours or so a night. As long as I have one or two series to look forward to, that's fine by me. I'm already partway through HSB, Fargo, The Killing, Bosch, Mister Robot, and Deutschland 89!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Shetland is on my list of unwatched shows! (As is Vera.)
> 
> TBH, I can't keep up with all of these programmes and I don't want to be watching more than 2 hours or so a night. As long as I have one or two series to look forward to, that's fine by me. I'm already partway through HSB, Fargo, The Killing, Bosch, Mister Robot, and Deutschland 89!


Shetland is really good. So is Vera.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2021)

Chicken casserole for us today


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I drive a diesel, I will only switch to electric once the range increases and the charging time decreases.


Same here . I’m more concerned with my cars range and fuel economy, than some one else’s asthmatic kids .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Oct 2021)

PS on the subject of remote Scottish crime, Peter May’s Lewis trilogy is fantastic. First one is The Blackhouse.


----------



## 12boy (25 Oct 2021)

Tomorrow will be the first day of normal activity after my laser vein procedure which precluded riding a bike for a fortnight. Of course, it is predicted to rain all day.
Had a long chat last night with a good friend of mine who was once my employee. 13 years ago she had a premie who is severely disabled, ie, nonverbal, unable to stand, or even crawl, and a host of medical problems. Against everyone's advise at the hospital, she chose not to let him go and chose instead to raise him. Her husband could not initially deal with this and they were divorced so she was raising this child by herself. After some years she met and married a man who loves this child as his own and they have a good life together, sharing the duties and resposibilities of caring for Jake, the child. Jake should have died years ago due to his many medical problems but they have, against all odds, kept him alive, battling not only his medical problems but also employers and Social Agencies with whom they have to deal. Now that I am in a caregiver situation with my wife I think of her and her husband often as a model for how I should be. They set the bar very high as far as I am concerned. There are quite a few of us on this thread who have the responsibility of helping a spouse or family member so I thought I might mention this. 
Be safe and well.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Oct 2021)

Mild, dry and sunny here today.

Mrs @BoldonLad riding through one of smarter sections of South Tyneside (I am in my rightful place, ie two metres behind)


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There seems to be a lot of agro in the news about E10 petrol. Has anyone noticed any differance in fuel consumption while using it ?


You shouldn’t really notice any difference, E10 has been used in Europe for years.

The only problem anyone with a newish car should have is if the don’t use the car for a few months. It doesnt like being left in the tank . If you know your not going to a car for a while ,best to fill it up with E5 . Unless you have a diesel that is 😂😀


----------



## PaulSB (25 Oct 2021)

What is this E5 and E10? I just buy unleaded. Has something changed?

Seriously.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> What is this E5 and E10? I just buy unleaded. Has something changed?
> 
> Seriously.



You may THINK you are "just buying unleaded", but, unless you have not bought Petrol for quite a long time, you are probably buying E5 or E10. Next time you fill up, look at the pump nozzle, it will probably have, in quite small letters, the designation E10 (or possibly E5) etched on it.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2021)

I have given up on that damn story competition! 

It was stressing me out trying to get it done before the midnight deadline. Anyway, it was a bit like working for a demanding boss who will only pay you at the end of the month if you can roll 4 dice and get 2 double 6s! If I am going to work but probably not get paid, I'd rather it was doing something that I enjoy - developing daft games, for instance.

I can easily knock out a 15 word photo caption, a 50 word tiebreaker, or even a 250 word micro-story but once it gets to a 1,000-1,500 word short story I'm going to need to feel more inspired than I do! (My Trauma of Trawden story was well over 1,500 words, but that was something that I _WANTED _to write. If the t & c of the competition had allowed it, I would have rewritten that to fit the word limit.)

Right, now I can get back to playing about with the *Godot Engine*. (It's the development system that I am using. If any of you fancy writing simple apps like puzzle games, it is great. AND TOTALLY FREE! )


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> What is this E5 and E10? I just buy unleaded. Has something changed?
> 
> Seriously.




E5 is the old unleaded. E10 is the new one with 10% ethanol in it


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Oct 2021)

Well, my inertia was short lived as Mrs Tenkaykev was heading out for a run and so I joined her. She's following one of the built in Garmin coaching plans as preparation for our New Years Day 1/4 Marathon. Today's schedule was for an "easy" run so I kept her company.


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have given up on that damn story competition!
> 
> It was stressing me out trying to get it done before the midnight deadline. Anyway, it was a bit like working for a demanding boss who will only pay you at the end of the month if you can roll 4 dice and get 2 double 6s! If I am going to work but probably not get paid, I'd rather it was doing something that I enjoy - developing daft games, for instance.
> 
> ...


and relax!  Its one of the hardest things to do..i reckon anyway! Lately ive only started writing when inspired so writing to order is very demanding and i cant really imagine that the best work is going to be produced under those conditions.
I do have a story to write [a long one] but would only undertake if the conditions were right and i had the energy! 
I like it when i suddenly have a pen in hand before i know it!


----------



## Paulus (25 Oct 2021)

I'm back to my lads place in the morning. 
They managed to replace all the broken and missing tiles, took all the gutters down and cleaned them out, but the fascia boards on the back of the house were totally rotten. 
They did look like the original 1930's ones. My mum and dad lived there from 1958 untill my dad had to go into care. My lad bought the place and I can't remember them ever being replaced.
Anyway, the new boards are up, but the roofer is coming back in the morning to paint them and then put the guttering back up. 
So my day is already mapped out, but I will cycle down there instead of walking.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> I'm back to my lads place in the morning.
> They managed to replace all the broken and missing tiles, took all the gutters down and cleaned them out, but the fascia boards on the back of the house were totally rotten.
> They did look like the original 1930's ones. My mum and dad lived there from 1958 untill my dad had to go into care. My lad bought the place and I can't remember them ever being replaced.
> Anyway, the new boards are up, but the roofer is coming back in the morning to paint them and then put the guttering back up.
> So my day is already mapped out, *but I will cycle down there instead of walking.*


What bike will the dog be using?


----------



## numbnuts (26 Oct 2021)

Morning, well it's after midnight it's very dark outside as the street lights don't come on until 04:00.
I got up as fed up staring at the ceiling in the gloom, may go back to bed shortly


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2021)

Good mornight! 

I had better turn the light off now or I will end up awake all the hours of darkness and asleep all the hours of daylight...


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2021)

Morning. It’s dark and wet  Supposed to get heavier soon so better get out before it gets too bad.


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Weather's looking better today so I'll be cutting the lawns and tidying the garden.
My garlic and onions have started to sprout, so that's good.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, its too dark to see what the weather's doing, it looks dry, no plans for today, our friends not coming up to see us, the grass needs cutting and theres some tidying to do.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2021)

Good morning peeps.. @numbnuts I think I saw you at 0400. I woke up and for some reason thought it MUST be at least 0730. 
Got dressed......only to find it was 0400. Got back into PJs and went back to bed 

MrsD had a fall last night and hurt her right wrist. It appears sprained not broken. Sadly means she is more incapacitated the usual. Hey Ho....life's rich tapestry etc.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, its too dark to see what the weather's doing, it looks dry, no plans for today, our friends not coming up to see us, the grass needs cutting and theres some tidying to do.


Dirk already has his lawn mower out. If you ask him nicely maybe, just maybe


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks,
Veg box, Black bin and meet up for our weekly walk is on today’s agenda.
Had a good nights sleep with a dream that I realise was influenced by the book I finished reading last night. It was a “ Horror “ type story and very well written. It’s not my usual genre but I’ve been borrowing various E books from our Library and stumbled upon this one.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☔️☕️


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2021)

Morning. It's dark. It's raining. It's horrible. 

I should have stayed in bed in the warmth 

Stay safe folks  and drink lots of


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2021)

I have belatedly risen!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, damp and gloomy here, windy too. An outing this morning to the workshop of Shand Cycles, Mrs F is interested in ordering one.


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Oct 2021)

I am waiting for my porridge to cool down , with egg mixed in for protein. Then cycling, I am going to try and leave home before 9.30 . I’m not an early starter . 🤔 Think I will defrost some blueberries and cherries to add to porridge.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2021)

Whoops!

https://www.itv.com/news/anglia/202...GTac8GYbZ1mU2INJ4fV0lMYSBxlH6tPOjLITZ93snnppo


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Whoops!
> 
> https://www.itv.com/news/anglia/202...GTac8GYbZ1mU2INJ4fV0lMYSBxlH6tPOjLITZ93snnppo




Oh dear. It wasn't his day was it.


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> What is this E5 and E10? I just buy unleaded. Has something changed?
> 
> Seriously.





welsh dragon said:


> E5 is the old unleaded. E10 is the new one with 10% ethanol in it


WD your not helping, PaulSB should learn to use the internet like the rest of us .


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I am waiting for my porridge to cool down , with egg mixed in for protein. Then cycling, I am going to try and leave home before 9.30 . I’m not an early starter . 🤔 Think I will defrost some blueberries and cherries to add to porridge.


I've never heard of adding egg to porridge! Pease Porridge is high in Protein so I suppose adding dried pea powder to ordinary porridge would work.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, damp and gloomy here, windy too. An outing this morning to the workshop of Shand Cycles, Mrs F is interested in ordering one.



I've looked at these in the past, always fancied a Stoater, but out of my price range..


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've never heard of adding egg to porridge! Pease Porridge is high in Protein so I suppose adding dried pea powder to ordinary porridge would work.


A talk by our club coach she told us of the benefits of combining carbs and protein for breakfast. She suggested following porridge with egg on toast. Well I haven’t got time for that , so eggy porridge. 
I have to admit she didn’t look to enthusiastic when I told her about my idea .


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> A talk by our club coach she told us of the benefits of combining carbs and protein for breakfast. She suggested following porridge with egg on toast. Well I haven’t got time for that , so eggy porridge.
> I have to admit she didn’t look to enthusiastic when I told her about my idea .




I wonder why


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2021)

Felt a bit ill yesterday, really lethargic and my libs felt like lead...almot like I felt after the first covid jab. Improved today, but not quite 100%, so will have a Q day with a book.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2021)

Morning. Back from a damp and drizzly walk. Still enjoyed it though.

Just leaning on the kitchen worktop looking out the window while waiting on my porridge and glanced up at the sky to see 3 Red Kites. I know they are in the area but can't say I've noticed them directly over the town before. Nice to see.


----------



## pawl (26 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning peeps.. @numbnuts I think I saw you at 0400. I woke up and for some reason thought it MUST be at least 0730.
> Got dressed......only to find it was 0400. Got back into PJs and went back to bed
> 
> MrsD had a fall last night and hurt her right wrist. It appears sprained not broken. Sadly means she is more incapacitated the usual. Hey Ho....life's rich tapestry etc.




Mrs d and yourself have not had an easy time of late.I hope things start to improve for you both😍😍😍


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I am waiting for my porridge to cool down , with egg mixed in for protein. Then cycling, I am going to try and leave home before 9.30 . I’m not an early starter . 🤔 Think I will defrost some blueberries and cherries to add to porridge.


I would like to say that sounds nice but tbh it sounds decidedly


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs d and yourself have not had an easy time of late.I hope things start to improve for you both😍😍😍


Thank you for that.....much appreciated. Onwards and upwards eh.
She has just dosed up on Ibuprofen so we will see if it improves.


----------



## Chief Broom (26 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Back from a damp and drizzly walk. Still enjoyed it though.
> 
> Just leaning on the kitchen worktop looking out the window while waiting on my porridge and glanced up at the sky to see 3 Red Kites. I know they are in the area but can't say I've noticed them directly over the town before. Nice to see.


I do like watching Kites  they seem to enjoy a windy day and play with the air currents. Walking by Loch Brora one day there was a perfect rainbow over the water, a Kite appeared and flew through the 'arch' of the rainbow, shafts of sunlight lighting up its plumage- would've made a painting!
Soggy old morning here, hopefully it'll brighten up later 
pic is a white tailed eagle with a kite top left


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Oct 2021)

Well the Bin men have just been, or rather the bin man. We usually have a large truck with a team of people working their way along the road, loading pairs of bins onto the rear of the refuse truck. Today we have a much smaller truck operated by one person. He parked up, got out and loaded a couple of bins and then replaced them, rinse and repeat...
Perhaps it is the driver shortage taking effect. I can see how it would be more attractive to drive a delivery truck for one of the Supermarket Home Delivery fleet than a smelly rubbish truck.


----------



## Paulus (26 Oct 2021)

Good morning all.
Not much to report at the moment, 
The roofers are at my son's place, I am drinking his tea and listening to the radio.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2021)

It's not going to be a nice day here. Decidedly rainy and cool.

Where's me coffee


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's not going to be a nice day here. Decidedly rainy and cool.
> 
> Where's me coffee


You could be up here!


----------



## postman (26 Oct 2021)

Wet and dull here in Meanwood,going out in one hour meeting up with one of my ex work mates,he is struggling lives by himself and is not meeting many people due to covid.A snack and coffee is on the cards.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You could be up here!
> 
> 
> View attachment 615222


I think I'll pass on that


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2021)

I shall potter on a few projects I have in mind.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> Wet and dull here in Meanwood,going out in one hour meeting up with one of my ex work mates,he is struggling lives by himself and is not meeting many people due to covid.A snack and coffee is on the cards.


I'm sure he will enjoy that. As a lone liver myself, I enjoy my own company 90% of the time, but I enjoy the odd meet up for chats too. I'm blessed with lovely walks around here and often bump into the regulars who I wouldn't class as the best of friends, but good and friendly acquaintances. Nice to chum them along on part of my walks occasionally.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I shall potter on a few projects I have in mind.


I would happily go for another walk soon, but my feet are giving me a bit of grief so trying not to overdo it. If I could lose around ten pounds it would help, but it's stubbornly refusing to budge.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I shall potter on a few projects I have in mind.


You could always sew those patches on your blooners


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Oct 2021)

We have the edge of @Mo1959 's weather system here. I managed. few miles to keep me more or less on target for my 150 miles in a month. I am now 0.7 miles ahead of target!, but, I have promised Mrs @BoldonLad a shopping trip tomorrow, and, there are not many days in the month left to do my remaining miles.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2021)

I got confused and started getting up at 08:00, but then realised that I had only been asleep for 3.5 hours so I turned the lights off for another 2.5 hours!

I still feel groggy now but am slowly emerging into the day, which currently appears to be a damp and gloomy one here. I will probably make do with my quick lumpy 6 km loop on my singlespeed bike to pick up the Metro and some shopping. 



Flick of the Elbow said:


> An outing this morning to the workshop of Shand Cycles, Mrs F is interested in ordering one.


What will she do with a cycle workshop - is she thinking of starting her own bike shop?


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2021)

Dogged walked.
Lawns cut.
Anti cat/bird defences erected over my onion and garlic beds.
Going to have a veggie chilli for lunch and then settle down to watch the Billy Connolly film - The Man Who Sued God.
I saw it many years ago and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Oct 2021)

Well that was an interesting and expensive visit to Shand. Seriously nice looking bikes, we both had a little spin on a Stoater and both thought it felt very nice indeed. They measured her up and discussed spec’s, Mrs F now placing an order. Another visit or two may be required for the fine details.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Well that was an interesting and expensive visit to Shand. Seriously nice looking bikes, we both had a little spin on a Stoater and both thought it felt very nice indeed. They measured her up and discussed spec’s, Mrs F now placing an order. Another visit or two may be required for the fine details.


Hope it turns out to be a stoater


----------



## numbnuts (26 Oct 2021)

I've been shopping  loads of people not wearing masks


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping  loads of people not wearing masks


Second nature up here now. Whether it's making much difference, who knows. Even if it helps avoid flu and colds it would be worth it.


----------



## Sterlo (26 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping  loads of people not wearing masks


Same round here, they look at you like you're a freak if you've got one on. Mrs S and me still wear them in all shops regardless of what anyone thinks. We used to wear them to keep everyone else safe, now it's purely for our own benefit.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Second nature up here now. Whether it's making much difference, who knows. Even if it helps avoid flu and colds it would be worth it.


 
In the village they are quite good, but at the supermarket it seems the rules change, even my checkout lady wasn't wearing one according to the shop “it's up to them” crazy or what.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2021)

Good day people. Grey, sunny and autumnal here. Not bad at all.

Been rushing around like the proverbial fly but STP is now sleeping. Phew. I'll try to fit in some bits of cycle club admin during her naps.

Perhaps you're not all footie fans. In 1995 managed by King Kenny Dalglish Blackburn Rovers were crowned Premier League Champions. I was at Anfield that day. Another team came second. 🤔


This popped up on my FB feed today.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Same round here, they look at you like you're a freak if you've got one on. Mrs S and me still wear them in all shops regardless of what anyone thinks. We used to wear them to keep everyone else safe, now it's purely for our own benefit.


Me too. I wear mine first and foremost to make a point and secondly to protect those around me and myself though the me bit is probably marginal but doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Chief Broom (26 Oct 2021)

Im missing not going on a ride today  i include my other interests when cycling like wildlife watching and sitting on benches at scenic locations [im an expert at this]. Ho hum guess i'll sit here listen to the rain and hope the roof doesnt start leaking.
Thought i would get my name on council housing lists in case i need emergency accommodation ,,,,cant do it because i havent got my national insurance number...jeez  To get that i need to print a form out and havent a printer....will have to use the computer and printer at the local library. Ive had experience of homelessness in my youth and dont want to go there again...


----------



## postman (26 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm sure he will enjoy that. As a lone liver myself, I enjoy my own company 90% of the time, but I enjoy the odd meet up for chats too. I'm blessed with lovely walks around here and often bump into the regulars who I wouldn't class as the best of friends, but good and friendly acquaintances. Nice to chum them along on part of my walks occasionally.


We went to a local church ⛪ cafe that I use,sadly due to one of the helpers an over friendly American who was loud,my mate who is on the autism spectrum could not cope with his full on in your face attitude.So we went to a new local Spoons pub,superb idea,quiet lovely atmosphere,he had a full lunch and I had a small excellent pizza,now he will not be coming to our lads group Xmas do due to the noise,so I have suggested just me and th have a Xmas themed Spoons dinner together.So I will get two Xmas dinners nowt wrong with that.14th and 21st.


----------



## 12boy (26 Oct 2021)

Sorry about Mrs D7.
The egg and oatmeal thing doesn't seem too good to me either. I have been eating barley which has more protein and fiber but seems gassier. I believe l could stick a kazoo up my butt and play the entire star spangled banner after a bowl. We now have some "complete" yogurt that has 28 grams of protein, more than a 16 oz ribeye steak. I put that on my oatmeal or barley for a protein boost. I like 3 eggs cooked in cheddar with some Marmite toast one day and the oatmeal/barley/ yogurt the next. Either one keeps me happy until the afternoon.
Such a joy not to wear the damn indiustrial strength panty hose any more. I feel as light and airy as thistle down, although part of that might be the inflationary benefit of the barley. Life is good.
Be safe and well.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2021)

Having spent most of the morning finishing the clean and sort out of the kitchen cupboards we went into town this afternoon so my Good lady could buy her Xmas cards, bus was crammed both ways and the driver on the way back was wearing his best lead boots, I had to wedge the wheelchair into position with my feet to stop it sliding round, On the bus we rely on the chairs brakes to hold it in position, if the driver's too heavy on the throttle the chair tends to slide around a bit, if its too bad I'll say something.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day people. Grey, sunny and autumnal here. Not bad at all.
> 
> Been rushing around like the proverbial fly but STP is now sleeping. Phew. I'll try to fit in some bits of cycle club admin during her naps.
> 
> ...


Hang on a mo, why is Dom from Repair Shop sitting behind Sir Alex in the top left photo?


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2021)

Feeling a little better now. Hopefully will be good a a wee bike ride tomorrow.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Oct 2021)

I've been for a walk, the amount of prats on bikes without lights


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Oct 2021)

Todays ride 63 miles on fixed ,thats the longest for a long time . Powered by ”eggy- porridge “ . I did try to share my sports nutrition tips with you lot , but you made it abundantly clear you weren’t interested.
I went to Cromer , no not that one . The Hertfordshire one , so no beach or pier and no crab sandwich .


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2021)

Evening wander for some air. Don’t usually go out in the evenings but didn’t walk this afternoon so felt the need for a stretch and some air. 
I will watch Holby City at 8.20 then Long Call at 9 and that will be my tv for the night.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> Sorry about Mrs D7.
> The egg and oatmeal thing doesn't seem too good to me either. I have been eating barley which has more protein and fiber but seems gassier. I believe l could stick a kazoo up my butt and play the entire star spangled banner after a bowl. We now have some "complete" yogurt that has 28 grams of protein, more than a 16 oz ribeye steak. I put that on my oatmeal or barley for a protein boost. I like 3 eggs cooked in cheddar with some Marmite toast one day and the oatmeal/barley/ yogurt the next. Either one keeps me happy until the afternoon.
> Such a joy not to wear the damn indiustrial strength panty hose any more. I feel as light and airy as thistle down, although part of that might be the inflationary benefit of the barley. Life is good.
> Be safe and well.


Is Marmite legal where you are, or do you have to have the curtains closed and doors locked before opening that place you secrete it before consumption?


----------



## Paulus (26 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Evening wander for some air. Don’t usually go out in the evenings but didn’t walk this afternoon so felt the need for a stretch and some air.
> I will watch Holby City at 8.20 then Long Call at 9 and that will be my tv for the night.


Watching Autumn watch on BBC2 at the moment. We will watch long call after that.


----------



## Paulus (26 Oct 2021)

Is @oldwheels still around? I haven't noticed his reports on the Calmac ferries recently


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> Is @oldwheels still around? I haven't noticed his reports on the Calmac ferries recently


Not recently in here but he is around the CC forum.


----------



## 12boy (26 Oct 2021)

Classic, it actually appears at the grocery store albeit in a 4 oz jar. I get mine online in the 600 gram size.
Went for a trudge in the pouring rain but had a rain jacket. Walking in the rain is a treat in the high desert.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2021)

Lol!


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Not recently in here but he is around the CC forum.



He's usually in Mundane News.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2021)

From my facebook page tonight.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> Classic, it actually appears at the grocery store albeit in a 4 oz jar. I get mine online in the 600 gram size.
> Went for a trudge in the pouring rain but had a rain jacket. Walking in the rain is a treat in the high desert.


You're not breaking the law, that's the main thing. 
Doing time for Marmite smuggling isn't up there at the top of the list, yet.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2021)

b


numbnuts said:


> I've been for a walk, the amount of prats on bikes without lights


I see lots of school kids on bike when I do my 0800 Aldi dash.......i dont think any of them has lights. Last week there was a kid who was black, was wearing black and was on a dark (black ?) bike


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2021)

A quick hello then I am doing my Aldi dash.
Something I got last week that was really nice.... a cheese and onion dip which we had with bread sticks........must get some more.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2021)

I see Man utd have tried to get Steve Bruce.
The club said "he might be old but he has to be better than Harry Maguire"


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

Owdo


----------



## Paulus (27 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, time to round up the cats. It is time for their booster jabs at the Vets.
It has been raining overnight .
MrsP wants to try Carrot and beetroot soup, so a bimble out on the bike later for some fresh fruit and vegetables from the local grocers. 

Have fun everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2021)

Morning. A calm and surprisingly warm morning here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Off for a mooch around the shops in Barnstaple this morning. Who knows what I might come back with?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, surprisingly bright today. The forecast was very wet but they seem to have changed their minds overnight, now it’s forecast not too bad for the rest of the day.
Being tempted by the thought of matching his and hers Shand Stoaters


----------



## Chief Broom (27 Oct 2021)

Looks like its going to be a dry day!  Morning folks hope everyone slept well. Got my headstock spanners through the post yesterday so made an adjustment and wont have any more front end juddering.
Question for Trekkies...As the Borg dont reproduce only assimilate what started the cube rolling...?


----------



## Sterlo (27 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off for a mooch around the shops in Barnstaple this morning. Who knows what I might come back with?


...and a visit to a local hostelry perchance?


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2021)

A grandson is coming home this morning from Aber Uni to have his car looked at by his go to man. He has his flu jab this afternoon so it's grans taxi for me. I will take him to town for his jab and then take him home. His brother came home.last night from Aber Uni just for The night so He will drop his brother off as he passes by on his way back to Uni.

That's my good deed for the day.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2021)

Sterlo said:


> ...and a visit to a local hostelry perchance?


Might drop into Latitude 48 to see what's on offer.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2021)

Still don't feel quite right, albeit much better than yesterday, so this'll be day 2 without a bike ride. After all these years i've finally learned to listen to my body.

I lift weights 6 days a week, but ever 3 months I have one week off to give my joints and connective tissues a rest. This is one such week, and I wonder if feeling a but week and achy is anything to do with that sudden inactivity?


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2021)




----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Same round here, they look at you like you're a freak if you've got one on. Mrs S and me still wear them in all shops regardless of what anyone thinks. We used to wear them to keep everyone else safe, now it's purely for our own benefit.





Our village pharmacy is still restricting customers to two people at one time.MrsP went to collect her meds but had forgotten to take her mask She had to stay outside and they brought her meds to her.Their policy is no entry if you are not wearing a mask but they will get items and bring them out


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Still don't feel quite right, albeit much better than yesterday, so this'll be day 2 without a bike ride. After all these years i've finally learned to listen to my body.
> 
> I lift weights 6 days a week, but ever 3 months I have one week off to give my joints and connective tissues a rest. This is one such week, and I wonder if feeling a but week and achy is anything to do with that sudden inactivity?


I actually feel worse taking rest days from exercise. Rather than feel recovered, it just seems to make me more lethargic and sluggish.

Wander along the river trail this morning. Water is up compared to yesterday so must have been more rain overnight. Never met anyone till the end when I met a lady with a hyper Cockapoo and a guy running and that was it. Unbelievably mild for the end of October.


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're not breaking the law, that's the main thing.
> Doing time for Marmite smuggling isn't up there at the top of the list, yet.




It would be if the responses to Marmite on here are anything to go by
VIVA LA MARMITE


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. A calm and surprisingly warm morning here.
> 
> Stay safe peeps




It’s blowing a gale here😠😠


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2021)

We still have to wear masks on trains, busses and in shops alrhough some people in the cities have all but stopped doing so. I must admit, round here just about everyone wears one in the shops


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Oct 2021)

I’m sorry to all you insomniacs , lights out 23.10 woke up 8.45 . slept soundly apart from one PNR ( todays quiz whats pnr stand for, it’s from my work days)
Its a DIY day , Mrs JK has bought a picture hanging system. She assures me it will be so simple to put up . It avoids the need for hooks for each individual picture.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2021)

And in other news.......
1. Aldi dash done. Schools are off and difference in traffic is amazing.
2. So this time I picked up my credit cards and put them in my trouser pocket. So far so good!! Then I had the bright idea to change my trousers....duh! . Guess what I forgot to do


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Our village pharmacy is still restricting customers to two people at one time.MrsP went to collect her meds but had forgotten to take her mask She had to stay outside and they brought her meds to her.Their policy is no entry if you are not wearing a mask but they will get items and bring them out


I changed to a different pharmacy as they only allowed one person per time in. If it was raining etc and you were in a queue you got wet.
This pharmacy is bigger and can take 5 or 6 while keeping safe distance.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I changed to a different pharmacy as they only allowed one person per time in. If it was raining etc and you were in a queue you got wet.
> This pharmacy is bigger and can take 5 or 6 while keeping safe distance.




Can't remember the last time I was in a pharmacy. Mr WD gets his meds from the Drs surgery.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I’m sorry to all you insomniacs , lights out 23.10 woke up 8.45 . slept soundly apart from one PNR...


Lights out 04:40. Slept until 10:40 but didn't feel refreshed and have spent 25 minutes trying to clear my head. 


Juan Kog said:


> ... ( todays quiz whats pnr stand for, it’s from my work days)


Let me get my brain in gear first! 

I dashed off the answers to 5 or 6 cryptic crossword clues in the middle of the night. After my sleep I can't even remember what day it is...


----------



## Ian H (27 Oct 2021)

Business breakfast as usual this Wednesday morning. A unique group of business owners (some, like me, retired) who will give short shrift to anyone attending who tries to actually sell us anything, though requests for advice or information are fine. I introduce myself as the token revolutionary socialist (they think I'm joking). 

Then an appointment at the optician, the first for three years. No deterioration, which is good, but new specs ordered (for reasons).

This evening I shall be on the bike to a pub somewhere in East Devon, then wobbling home.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Can't remember the last time I was in a pharmacy. Mr WD gets his meds from the Drs surgery.


Really?? Can't do that at ours. Even basics have to go via a pharmacy.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Really?? Can't do that at ours. Even basics have to go via a pharmacy.



Oh no. They have their own pharmacy. Takes 5 days mind you after you put your prescripton into the box to get them


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Really?? Can't do that at ours. Even basics have to go via a pharmacy.



I order our medication online, I collect mine from a local pharmacy, my Good Lady has her's delivered by the pharmacy attatched to her doctors.


----------



## gavroche (27 Oct 2021)

Salut tout le monde. Mrs has gone to try out her new glasses and has her 3rd jab booked at 3.00 pm in LLandudno. Mine is next month.
My new 8 speed chain I ordered from Chain Reaction has come this morning so I will be fitting it to my Allez later on. 
Windy and wet today.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I order our medication online, I collect mine from a local pharmacy, my Good Lady has her's delivered by the pharmacy attatched to her doctors.


We order for the auntie and that gets delivered.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2021)

Dun walking, saw loads of fungi, but nothing edible looks like fish finger sandwich for lunch


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2021)

Shopping nearly done in Barnstaple - in other words 1 out of 10 items found.
MrsD suggested lunch at the Aggi on the way back.
How could I refuse? 
Excellent pint of Timothy Taylor's 'Knowle Spring' on tap.  The bacon sarnies went down well, too.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Oct 2021)

Done the cleaning and been for a 30 minute run/shuffle.
About to compose my weekly letter to my mother. It would be nice to be able to ring her but her hearing doesn’t allow for that.


----------



## cisamcgu (27 Oct 2021)

cisamcgu said:


> **checks in and waves** "See you all in a few months - put the tea on in October



**checks the date, looks at his watch** "I'll pop back and settle in on Monday - keep a space for me, and I prefer digestives or fig rolls !"


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Really?? Can't do that at ours. Even basics have to go via a pharmacy.




If you already haven’t done so it might be worth while checking with your surgery.I do mine on line,prescription is sent to the pharmacy I can usually pick the meds from the named pharmacy.after two daysThe pharmacy does deliver for those not able to travel or haven’t anyone to collect for them.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2021)

A good workout at yoga this morning, and a good physio session for my Good Lady, they had her walking up and down the lounge with the aid of a walking frame, the first time I've seen her on her feet for months, so we're making good progress.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> A good workout at yoga this morning, and a good physio session for my Good Lady, they had her walking up and down the lounge with the aid of a walking frame, the first time I've seen her on her feet for months, so we're making good progress.


That, my friend, is most excellent news.
She won't know me from Adam but please pass on my best wishes.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That, my friend, is most excellent news.
> She won't know me from Adam but please pass on my best wishes.



It is and I will


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2021)

Back from the Dr. Grandson has had his flu jab. His arm is a bit sore.

And I had to do his washing as well as his brother was at home using the machine


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Oct 2021)

Just taken delivery of another painting from the super talented Fiona Thomson, married to Mrs F’s cousin.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Our village pharmacy is still restricting customers to two people at one time.MrsP went to collect her meds but had forgotten to take her mask She had to stay outside and they brought her meds to her.Their policy is no entry if you are not wearing a mask but they will get items and bring them out


Exactly the same as ours. The GP practice posted on FB yesterday no mask, no entry.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Oct 2021)

The pharmacy here has a ‘hole in the wall’ machine, like an ATM, that allows you to collect your prescription 24/7 from the pavement. They send you a text to tell you it’s ready.


----------



## 12boy (27 Oct 2021)

Most all grocery stores in these parts have a pharmacy and a liquor store as part of the grocery. A few have a gas station adjacent. 
It was 1C this morning and will get up to about 12C this afternoon. First bike ride in over 2 weeks will be had. Ki yiii yippee yay!
Be well and safe and Dave R praise your lovely wife for her moxie.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2021)

Grandson has just left with his dad to pick up his car. He has been fed and watered and had his washing done. Gran comes in handy now and again


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Grandson has just left with his dad to pick up his car. He has been fed and watered and had his washing done. Gran comes in handy now and again


 
But you enjoy it, it is nice to be used wanted


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Grandson has just left with his dad to pick up his car. He has been fed and watered and had his washing done. Gran comes in handy now and again


You will get your reward in heaven


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2021)

A couple of hours ago I was unlocking my bike outside Aldi when some nutty OAP cyclist in dayglo kit stopped and engaged me in conversation. He told me that he had been up the long Cragg Vale climb and that the wind up there was so strong that he's had to use his bottom gear up on the moor. I was glad that I had stuck to my lumpy little local shopping loop. 

I tried to make my escape, but he followed me home and demanded that I make him a mug of tea. I felt sorry for the old guy and invited him in. He entertained me for a while with a story about his wife chasing giant multi-coloured centipedes, then he had a moan about not being able to get his Covid booster jab because he doesn't know his NHS number and he can't find out his NHS number because he keeps getting fobbed off by 'the system'!

I eventually managed to shove him and his bike back out onto the street, but now I'm worried - he knows where I live! 






PS It's ok really - he's a mate of mine!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You will get your reward in heaven




As a taxi driver or a cleaner.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> As a taxi driver or a cleaner.


If you are really lucky it could be a truck driver and sent back to earth


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> As a taxi driver or a cleaner.


Do angels wear bloomers ??
You could be chief bloomer washer.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Really?? Can't do that at ours. Even basics have to go via a pharmacy.



Our GP Surgery has a Pharmacy attached (separate entrance).

We can order Meds on line, using the GP App.

The Prescription can be sent to the Pharmacy (not necessarily the attached Pharmacy), electronically. 

The Pharmacy send you a text when it is ready to collect. 

It is also possible to have the Medication delivered, by the Pharmacy, but, we are well enough to walk or bike there, so, never availed ourselves of this "feature"

The pharmacy has a "masks and one person" policy, and screens everywhere.

There is a covered porch to wait in, if it is raining, but, that sort of negates the social distancing bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Our GP Surgery has a Pharmacy attached (separate entrance).
> 
> We can order Meds on line, using the GP App.
> 
> ...


The mask and 1 person policy is the same here and you can also order online..saves 1 trip although Mr WD doesn't do it . Don't ask


----------



## gavroche (27 Oct 2021)

Mrs G had her 3rd Covid jab earlier today. Her appointment was at 3pm but she had to queue in the rain until 3.30 before she was seen. I stayed with her to give her moral support. She was also told not to have the flue jab for at least 7 days so I will have to bear that in mind when I have mine on the 17th next month. 
We got back late as Mrs G wanted to go to Asda after her jab so I never had time to put the new chain on the Allez. That will be done tomorrow now.


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I changed to a different pharmacy as they only allowed one person per time in. If it was raining etc and you were in a queue you got wet.
> This pharmacy is bigger and can take 5 or 6 while keeping safe distance.


Ours is quit small. They made extra space by moving the central display shelves.


----------



## GM (27 Oct 2021)

Good evening all... Looks like I've got about 30 pages to catch up on, still no rush I've got all evening. 

Had a good weekend in the Forest of Dean, and a wacky wedding in a castle. Wow, there's some monster hills around there, glad I was in the car. Chapeau to any cyclist who live around that area.

....back to catching up


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> A good workout at yoga this morning, and a good physio session for my Good Lady, they had her walking up and down the lounge with the aid of a walking frame, the first time I've seen her on her feet for months, so we're making good progress.




That is really good to hear.


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You will get your reward in heaven




That’s not a lot of good Hope it gets before then! And should it be in the coin of the realm There are no pockets in shrouds


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2021)

Wow. I have just seen that a packet cigarettes will now cost on average £13.60 as of 6 pm tonight Good God. I'm so glad I gave up 10 years ago.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I have just seen that a packet cigarettes will now cost on average £13.60 as of 6 pm tonight Good God. I'm so glad I gave up 10 years ago.


That means the price increased two & half hours ago, making it old news now.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

Question:
You go to make a payment by card, but the company now only accept payments in cash. Does anyone else find this odd?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I have just seen that a packet cigarettes will now cost on average £13.60 as of 6 pm tonight Good God. I'm so glad I gave up 10 years ago.


Glad I only smoke 60 full strength a day 
But seriously.......do anyone on here smoke??


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2021)

Only my pipe.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Glad I only smoke 60 full strength a day
> But seriously.......do anyone on here smoke??




Not now. More and more are giving up i think as time goes on


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Glad I only smoke 60 full strength a day
> But seriously.......do anyone on here smoke??


One drag of a fag, over 40 years ago. I nearly set the callagh alight/afire.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

cisamcgu said:


> **checks the date, looks at his watch** "I'll pop back and settle in on Monday - keep a space for me, and I prefer digestives or fig rolls !"


Monday would make it November.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2021)

Nearly time for Shetland. 

Like most kids I tried smoking, but so glad I never took it up, although I often wonder how much damage would be done before the smoking ban, both living with mum while she smoked in the house and in the prison. The visit room in particular was so thick with smoke you could barely see through the haze.


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Glad I only smoke 60 full strength a day
> But seriously.......do anyone on here smoke??


Apologies to smokers or former smokers, but I always say I did a lot of stupid and dumb things as a teenager , smoking wasn’t one of them.
No I’m not going to share stories of my teen stupidity.
(edit) I’m off to watch Shetland so good night.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> That is really good to hear.



Thank you


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I’m sorry to all you insomniacs , lights out 23.10 woke up 8.45 . slept soundly apart from one PNR *( todays quiz whats pnr stand for, it’s from my work days)*
> Its a DIY day , Mrs JK has bought a picture hanging system. She assures me it will be so simple to put up . It avoids the need for hooks for each individual picture.


Passenger Name Register, you were in the travel industry?


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> And in other news.......
> 1. Aldi dash done. Schools are off and difference in traffic is amazing.
> 2. So this time I picked up my credit cards and put them in my trouser pocket. So far so good!! Then I had the bright idea to change my trousers....duh! . Guess what I forgot to do


You never actually changed trousers, only removed one pair.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I have just seen that a packet cigarettes will now cost on average £13.60 as of 6 pm tonight Good God. I'm so glad I gave up 10 years ago.



I smoked for about 10 years, gave up in my mid twenties, I went down with a bad cold, I was forever getting coughs and colds in those days, and couldn't smoke for several days, when I was feeling better I decided not to restart smoking and I haven't had a fag since.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I smoked for about 10 years, gave up in my mid twenties, I went down with a bad cold, I was forever getting coughs and colds in those days, and couldn't smoke for several days, when I was feeling better I decided not to restart smoking and I haven't had a fag since.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> It took me a long time to learn some common sense


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

gavroche said:


> Mrs G had her 3rd Covid jab earlier today. Her appointment was at 3pm but she had to queue in the rain until 3.30 before she was seen. I stayed with her to give her moral support. She was also told not to have the flue jab for at least 7 days so I will have to bear that in mind when I have mine on the 17th next month.
> We got back late as Mrs G wanted to go to Asda after her jab so *I never had time to put the new chain on the Allez. *That will be done tomorrow now.


Is that what they call an Allez Ooops?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I have just seen that a packet cigarettes will now cost on average £13.60 as of 6 pm tonight Good God. I'm so glad I gave up 10 years ago.





Dave7 said:


> But seriously.......do anyone on here smoke??





Juan Kog said:


> Apologies to smokers or former smokers, but I always say I did a lot of stupid and dumb things as a teenager , smoking wasn’t one of them.


I did a lot of stupid and dumb things as a teenager, and smoking WAS one of them.

I've only got one thing to say... Thanks Bjorn; thanks John - you saved me an awful lot of money, plus my health! 



ColinJ said:


> I would like to give Borg my undying thanks (forgive the pun)...
> 
> Borg is just a few months younger than me. I was a smoker back in the late 70s, and into the 80s. In summer 1980 I went to an all-night party in Birmingham at which I drank way too much and smoked 60 cigarettes. I got home just before noon on the Sunday and felt like death so I went straight up to bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

The last remaining UK paper banknotes have been given a date after which they will no longer be legal tender. The 30th September 2022.

If you're having trouble getting rid of either, I'll be willing to help.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Glad I only smoke 60 full strength a day
> But seriously.......do anyone on here smoke??


I gave up smoking almost exactly 34 years ago.
Used to be a 20 a day Benson & Hedges man.
Needed to get fit for racing - so I just stopped. Not touched one since.



Juan Kog said:


> Apologies to smokers or former smokers, but I always say I did a lot of stupid and dumb things as a teenager , smoking wasn’t one of them.
> No I’m not going to share stories of my teen stupidity....


Me too, but it doesn't bother me to admit it. My experiences gave me a greater understanding of life, and people in general. It made me what I am and I don't regret a moment of it.
Did various illegal substances in my teens, had several run ins with the cops, but narrowly avoided custody - and ran with a back patch biker club at 18/19 (with all that goes with that lifestyle).
Then I met the future MrsD. She says she was frightened of me when we first met, not so much now..............


----------



## Paulus (28 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I’m sorry to all you insomniacs , lights out 23.10 woke up 8.45 . slept soundly apart from one PNR ( todays quiz whats pnr stand for, it’s from my work days)
> Its a DIY day , Mrs JK has bought a picture hanging system. She assures me it will be so simple to put up . It avoids the need for hooks for each individual picture.


As an ex railwayman, PNR stands for Physical Needs Relief. 
Ie, toilet break. Driver needs to get off the train.


----------



## Paulus (28 Oct 2021)

Good morning all.
Dark and cloudy here at the mo.
On the subject of smoking, I never started , i always enjoyed sport, even from an early age. But, my Mum was a heavy smoker, so i was probably on 20 a day as a kid at home, then when i started work, the railway messrooms were fog bound with smoke, from roll ups, and there were still a lot of pipe smokers around.  I've probably inhaled enough smoke to call my myself a smoker over my working life.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2021)

Good morning people, house work type stuff to do this morning then lunch and down the club this afternoon, first Thursday down the club for about three weeks.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> The last remaining UK paper banknotes have been given a date after which they will no longer be legal tender. The 30th September 2022.
> 
> If you're having trouble getting rid of either, I'll be willing to help.


I always thought were a nice guy.....willing to help anyone in need.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2021)

Morning. Another dark start I see ( or don't) as the case may be

The forecast is for a very wet windy day here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2021)

Morning all.
Was up at 0600 and watched highlights of last nights LFC vs Preston game.
I am knackered and going back to bed for an hour.


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Not much to do today except go down to the village for a bit of shopping.
Rain forecast later.
How has the budget affected everyone? We should be about £10 worse off according to the calculator I just used. I can live with that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks,
Another book finished. I’m reading a lot more and it’s good to get away from the laptop screen. Woke up to the sound of a cup of coffee being placed on my bedside cabinet by Mrs Tenkaykev, I’d slept so deeply I missed the alarm. 
On the topic of smoking, it’s 40 years this year that I packed up. Must have saved a fortune over the years. 
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2021)

I recorded a series on BBC 2 last night called Univese with prof Brian Cox. I do like him.


----------



## Paulus (28 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Not much to do today except go down to the village for a bit of shopping.
> Rain forecast later.
> How has the budget affected everyone? We should be about £10 worse off according to the calculator I just used. I can live with that.


Not really sure how the budget has affected us, MrsP has the car, so the fuel duty not going up is good for her, but the price of fuel has gone up a lot recently. 
The 3 pence off a pint will be swallowed up by the landlords and pub co's, so drinkers won't see that. As energy prices are soaring the prices are bound to go up to reflect the higher costs of producing ales and lager. So the treasury gets extra revenue because of higher prices.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I recorded a series on BBC 2 last night called Univese with prof Brian Cox. I do like him.



I watched the program about the volcano's last night, very interesting, I liked the bit where he was abseiling into the crater of an active volcano, he turned to the camera and said this will be my first abseil.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Passenger Name Register, you were in the travel industry?





Paulus said:


> As an ex railwayman, PNR stands for Physical Needs Relief.
> Ie, toilet break. Driver needs to get off the train.


Sorry classic I did work in the travel industry, but wrong answer .
Paulus I should have excluded you from the quiz.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, very wet overnight, more forecast for today and tomorrow. Still mild though.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Oct 2021)

I’ve got no idea how the Westminster budget will affect us here, so many swings and roundabouts, can’t believe a word any of the parties have to say on it.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> How has the budget affected everyone? We should be about £10 worse off according to the calculator I just used. I can live with that.


Dirk you should have had your specs on when you checked, that’s £10 a day .


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Dirk you should have had your specs on when you checked, that’s £10 a day .


I can live with that.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2021)

Morning. I looked in when I first got up but couldn't be bothered posting. Drizzly walk done but still very mild. Had to wear the head torch for the first couple of miles until daylight broke through. Grabbed some milk from the Co-op on the way home and will pop back round later for more stuff.

Today's excitement is a hair cut at 2pm.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2021)

I'm up too


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2021)

As budgets go it could have been a lot worse considering how much Covid19 has cost us.


----------



## gavroche (28 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I recorded a series on BBC 2 last night called Univese with prof Brian Cox. I do like him.


I like his programs too. He explains everything in a way that everyone can understand. He is 53 now and still look very young. I went to see him in Manchester about 18 months ago when he gave a lecture . The arena was packed.


----------



## pawl (28 Oct 2021)

Off up to Stoke On Trent this morning to visit SIL and her husband.Chance to stock up with oat cakes


----------



## Chief Broom (28 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  another dry day here in Brora. Ive noticed on my regular rides that bikes i meet/pass/wave to are mainly ebikes, The ratio of pedal power to electric is something like 2 to 8, most of the ebikers are retiree's out for leasure rides rather than anyone going to work. Anyhow i shall keep working on my fitness until i can burn past them on the hills!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2021)

Postie is due soon with another pair of running shoes. I seem to have an obsession with them. I think I nearly have enough for a different pair every day for a month!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2021)

Oh, and this tomorrow.


----------



## Chief Broom (28 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, and this tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 615427


Very smart Mo  you're a dedicated follower of fashion! Im more Bash St Kids and today i will be modelling my old motorcycle jacket


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, and this tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 615427




You must have. Enough stuff to open your own shop


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2021)

Good morning. Finally made it for the first time in a while. All is well here. Dry but very windy. Ahead of me I have a day of domestic chores, fix oven door, collect new shower head, etc. First stop is the allotment to stack and store recently acquired tree, logging it can wait as I've two winters of logs already.

Smoking? I must have spent 15 years giving up. Finally managed it the afternoon I had a heart attack.

Budget? I haven't checked yet but will. I'm sure fuel and energy costs will hit the household finances. Council tax increase next year will be another. I'm resigned to digging further in to our savings as I know our pension income can't cover these increases. As I can't control it I'm not worrying about it.

My FA says we are financially secure for our lifetimes which is a comfort. The state pension is a great thing and one we should never underestimate.


----------



## GM (28 Oct 2021)

Morning all... About smoking, I used to be a 20 a day man up until I had a bad dose of flu when I was 24, gave it up straight away then and haven't smoked since.

This popped up on my FB this morning........No Comment..






Have a good day folks!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... About smoking, I used to be a 20 a day man up until I had a bad dose of flu when I was 24, gave it up straight away then and haven't smoked since.
> 
> This popped up on my FB this morning........No Comment..
> 
> ...




Who the hell took a photo of my unmentionable


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You must have. Enough stuff to open your own shop



It was something I discovered when I deep cleaned the kitchen cupboards, I could set up a stall at the local car boot sale and make some money selling of my Good Ladies stock of smellies.


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My FA says we are financially secure for our lifetimes which is a comfort. The state pension is a great thing and one we should never underestimate.


It's very comforting not having to worry about money.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> It's very comforting not having to worry about money.




Very true. It's nice to know that if something breaks down, you have the ability to replace or repair the item. Just having some money in the bank gives you security.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Very true. It's nice to know that if something breaks down, you have the ability to replace or repair the item. Just having some money in the bank gives you security.


With my work pension not being what it would have been retiring early, I bless dad every day for leaving a nice inheritance which takes all the worry away for me too. Obviously would still rather have him around than the money of course, and also wish he had spent more on himself to make things more comfortable in the house, but he just didn't like spending money.............unlike moi!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> With my work pension not being what it would have been retiring early, I bless dad every day for leaving a nice inheritance which takes all the worry away for me too. Obviously would still rather have him around than the money of course, and also wish he had spent more on himself to make things more comfortable in the house, but he just didn't like spending money.............unlike moi!




I get a small private pension and I will be About 10 years short for a full pension but the combined 2 will work out to be the same if not slightly more than a full pension for me.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2021)

The maskless town.......am I the only person in Chorley who reads this?






Our highest numbers to date.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2021)

It's all medical today just had blood test, wee wee test later  and e-consult this afternoon


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The maskless town.......am I the only person in Chorley who reads this?
> 
> View attachment 615436
> 
> ...




People have thrown caution to the wind now I am afraid.

One Dr was complaining that most of the patients In hospital now are either totally unvaccinated (anti vaxers) or have only had 1 jab.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2021)

Very gloomy and windy here. I can barely be bothered to get out of bed, but I will do soon because I want to do my little bike ride to pick up a Metro and a couple of things from the shops before the heavy rain gets here. 

If I get enough weight off over the winter I might try doing some running next year. I gave up years ago because I was worried about the state of my hips. I will have to limit myself to a few kms at a time max. Todmorden has a fantastic park which I would do my runs in. It has a 1 km tarmac path round it but if the pounding were getting to my joints I would run on the grass instead. There is also a network of woodland paths on the hillside at the back of the park which would be great to run around. 

There is some outdoor gym equipment in the park which I could use to work on the muscles that cycling (and running) don't do much for. 

As for the budget... It won't make a huge difference to me since I don't drink, smoke, drive, or fly these days. 

My inheritances went to keeping me going to this point, just a few months to my pension. I think I might just make it without having to borrow any money. 

Fuel price increases are the biggest financial worry. My fixed price deal with British Gas is coming to an end soon. If I stick with them then I can take a chance on the changing prices or accept what looks like a 25-30% rise in what I pay for the next year or two!


----------



## Paulus (28 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Sorry classic I did work in the travel industry, but wrong answer .
> Paulus I should have excluded you from the quiz.


Sorry. 😥


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> As budgets go it could have been a lot worse considering how much Covid19 has cost us.


Not just COVID 19


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> With my work pension not being what it would have been retiring early, I bless dad every day for leaving a nice inheritance which takes all the worry away for me too. Obviously would still rather have him around than the money of course, and also wish he had spent more on himself to make things more comfortable in the house, but he just didn't like spending money.............unlike moi!


Nice memories of of your Dad Mo. Seriously my dad was a miserable b*stard and left me zilch. 
I have, fortunately, done ok and will leave my 2 children a few bob. 
We also love our SiL so pleased that he will benefit.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Oct 2021)

I've just been looking through the list of beers for this coming weekend's beer festival. We have tickets for the Friday lunchtime session 11:00am until 3:00pm which is more than enough time to sample a few. There are 88 different beers from all over the UK. I've been going through the list to eliminate various brews such as those that are readily available locally, and those that I have sampled before ( with one exception ). To further refine things I've decided to limit myself to Stouts and Porters. This leaves me with a list of nine, ranging from a Cinder Toffee stout at 4% from the North Riding, to a Roman Imperial Stout at 9% from Downton Brewery. There's a " Reeses Pieces peanut Butter stout from Drop the Anchor at 6%, and one that I had a few years ago which was outstandingly good called ' Gurt Coconut Rum Stout " at 6.7% which I had at Wimborne Beer Festival a few years back where I managed to drink six pints before ambling home. As the name says, it uses coconut in the brew, and is aged in Rum barrels. I can only describe it as drinking a creamy Bounty bar 
I've arranged to run parkrun on Saturday morning, it could be a bit challenging...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Oct 2021)

Been out with Mr F for a wet but colourful wander up our local river, the Water of Leith. Quite a torrent and rising. Had soup and cake lunch in the community cafe at Balerno Church, first time we’d tried it, very nice.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2021)

Bobbed down from the allotment for a lunch of toasted cheese, home made chutney and a brew. Yum, yum.

I've picked the last few tomatoes and one remaining pepper. Not bad for October 27th in a cold 8' x 6' greenhouse. Compost heaps turned over, leaves and shredded cardboard incorporated. I'll clean out the greenhouse, compost plants and soil and then close up the compost heaps for winter.

The tree I acquired is now stacked in my woodshed which is full to the rafters. Two years of split logs and enough for 2024 I think.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2021)

Good God! Just read we now have 3162 cases locally. What is feckin' wrong with people??? Come on, this is not over by a long, long way.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good God! Just read we now have 3162 cases locally. What is feckin' wrong with people??? Come on, this is not over by a long, long way.


As I said on another thread and ridiculed for it, I think it’s the gung ho attitude of the double vaxed that’s causing it. They think they are invincible and have returned to life as it used to be. I can almost guarantee that at least 90% of that figure will be double jabbed.


----------



## gavroche (28 Oct 2021)

Why am I struggling to fit the new chain? The old one came off ok. I will have another go tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've arranged to run parkrun on Saturday morning, it could be a bit challenging...


Having mentioned above potentially running in the local park, that made me think about parkrun! Apparently, there is one here at 09:00 every Saturday. I'm not sure that it would be my kind of thing, but if I do start running again I might give it a go.



gavroche said:


> Why am I struggling to fit the new chain? The old one came off ok. I will have another go tomorrow.


Yes, why _ARE_ you struggling? 

If you tell us what the problem is then we might be able to help!


----------



## gavroche (28 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Having mentioned above potentially running in the local park, that made me think about parkrun! Apparently, there is one here at 09:00 every Saturday. I'm not sure that it would be my kind of thing, but if I do start running again I might give it a go.
> 
> 
> Yes, why _ARE_ you struggling?
> ...


There is no reason why, it is just one of those days as I have the correct links, they came with the chain. 
I will leave the protective coat on this time too, at least for a few rides.


----------



## 12boy (28 Oct 2021)

Had a surprising visit to the oncology center yesterday. 2 weeks ago Mrs 12's tumor markers were over 200, but the first round of her new chemo knocked it down to 81. Wasn't expecting that, as the earlier prognosis was not encouraging. Hopefully the cancer will abate to the point where the fluid it generates in her pleural cavity will be absorbed into the body and she will regain the use of her left lung and maybe get off O2. Travelling down to Colorado to see the grandson may become possible. One can hope.
It is cold this morning but will approach 15.6C this afternoon. The sky is so blue it makes your teeth hurt and I will have a divine ride in the 6.6C area with little breezes. I will also get some coffee with my friend across the street and hit the grocery store as well. All in all, a good day l'm thinking.
Be safe and well and if you get tired of your weather, drop by. We can go for a little ride. And Flick, gorgeous pics.


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> As I said on another thread and ridiculed for it, I think it’s the gung ho attitude of the double vaxed that’s causing it. They think they are invincible and have returned to life as it used to be. I can almost guarantee that at least 90% of that figure will be double jabbed.



Just a few points .

1) You cannot blame the majority of people for returning to normal life , that’s what we have been told to do by this government. Remember’ freedom day ? Government ministers ridiculing people for working from home and telling them to get back to the office .
It’s madness 🙁 I am still mask wearing ,social distancing as much possible and doing a lateral flow test every week.

2)Most of the rise in cases is due to the under 30s and children.

3) Covid-19 is not going to go away , it’s will be with us for ever. We have to learn live it and tbh the overall number of cases is irrelevant. Only the number of hospital admissions are important which is the main point of having the vaccine as cuts your chance of hospital admission drastically.

4) Nearly all hospital admissions are people who haven’t been vaccinated or have had only one shot .

Sorry rant over 😀


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2021)

gavroche said:


> There is no reason why, it is just one of those days as I have the correct links, they came with the chain.


Yes, I have those days too! 



gavroche said:


> I will leave the protective coat on this time too, at least for a few rides.


I used to scrub it off, but someone said that it is the best lube that a chain ever gets so I leave it on now and always get a few hundred kms use from a new chain before it shows any signs of needing extra lube.



12boy said:


> Had a surprising visit to the oncology center yesterday. 2 weeks ago Mrs 12's tumor markers were over 200, but the first round of her new chemo knocked it down to 81. Wasn't expecting that, as the earlier prognosis was not encouraging. Hopefully the cancer will abate to the point where the fluid it generates in her pleural cavity will be absorbed into the body and she will regain the use of her left lung and maybe get off O2. Travelling down to Colorado to see the grandson may become possible. One can hope.


I hope that the good news continues. My best wishes to both of you!


----------



## gavroche (28 Oct 2021)

I went back into my shed as I didn't want to admit defeat and had another go. Pleased to say the new chain is now on and all the gears are working perfectly.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2021)

Not a bad pick for late October. Got four green peppers and after a bit of ferreting around found my last remaining pepper plant has four more maturing. Bonanza.

So I have kale and leeks growing through the winter, onions, shallots and garlic stored in the shed, broccoli, more kale and runner beans in the freezer. Happy Days!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2021)

Oh yes the onion sets, shallots and garlic I planted three weeks ago are sprouting.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 615481



Thats my problem!


----------



## Chief Broom (28 Oct 2021)

Had a pleasant ride today  got to the top of my 'nemesis' hill and sat and watched the wind turbines for a while. Still very mild here but on the hill top there was a fresh breeze which seemed to be saying 'winter is on its way'! brrrr 
A farmer was herding his highland cows up the road and he said to me 'they wont bother you' which i was pleased about! 
Are libraries going the way of the Dodo? i went in Brora's today and it was empty of people,though they did have some computers with printers which was handy


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Oct 2021)

WOW
how have I got so out of date with this thread

really must pay attention!!!

Anyway - wife was feeling a bit delicate this evening so just wanted a tongue sandwich for tea

gave me a chance to do my onion, pepper, garlic, ginger, herbs and tomatoes pasta thingy that I generally make up as I go along (it may even be vegan - I really can't be bothered to check!)



apparently it STANK


SWMBO doesn't do veg


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> SWMBO doesn't do veg


Yikes - it is _VERY _hard to get anywhere close to a healthy diet without _LOTS _of veg!


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I always thought were a nice guy.....willing to help anyone in need.


And you need some help with your £50's.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> WOW
> how have I got so out of date with this thread
> 
> really must pay attention!!!
> ...


Slacker


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I recorded a series on BBC 2 last night called Univese with prof Brian Cox. I do like him.


If the universe is expanding what is it expanding into, if there is nothing out there, as modern theories predict.

And does this same expansion explain why some people are also expanding. Will their expansion increase at a rate equal to that of the universe, percentage wise?

Two questions you could put to him if you get the chance.


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> As I said on another thread and ridiculed for it, I think it’s the gung ho attitude of the double vaxed that’s causing it. They think they are invincible and have returned to life as it used to be. I can almost guarantee that at least 90% of that figure will be double jabbed.


Can you supply evidence for that assertion?


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Sorry classic I did work in the travel industry, but wrong answer .
> Paulus I should have excluded you from the quiz.


I answered a question you never asked, and got it correct!!


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> If the universe is expanding what is it expanding into, if there is nothing out there, as modern theories predict.
> 
> And does this same expansion explain why some people are also expanding. Will their expansion increase at a rate equal to that of the universe, percentage wise?
> 
> Two questions you could put to him if you get the chance.



But if its expanding as the scientist say it is will it reach a maximum size then start contracting?


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> But if its expanding as the scientist say it is will it reach a maximum size then start contracting?


If it is expanding.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> If the universe is expanding what is it expanding into, if there is nothing out there, as modern theories predict.
> 
> And does this same expansion explain why some people are also expanding. Will their expansion increase at a rate equal to that of the universe, percentage wise?
> 
> Two questions you could put to him if you get the chance.




Apparently it's expanding into nothing. When the last star finally dies out all will be dark, but it will still be there


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently it's expanding into nothing. When the last star finally dies out all will be dark, but it will still be there


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


>




Exactly. I don't understand all of it like how can something explode feom nothing into everything


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently it's expanding into nothing. When the last star finally dies out all will be dark, but it will still be there



The obvious question is, if it all started with a bang, what was there before the bang, and what caused the bang that started it all.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently it's expanding into nothing. When the last star finally dies out all will be dark, but it will still be there


If there's nothing to expand into, how can it expand into it?


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Exactly. I don't understand all of it like how can something explode feom nothing into everything



I think we've just cross posted.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> The obvious question is, if it all started with a bang, what was there before the bang, and what caused the bang that started it all.


There'd have been no time either.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Can you supply evidence for that assertion?


My eyes!


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My eyes!


Very scientific.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My eyes!


What have you been looking at that has hurt your eyes.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Very scientific.


The other way is to listen to the figures being read.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2021)

Well just to get back to normal


----------



## gavroche (28 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> The obvious question is, if it all started with a bang, what was there before the bang, and what caused the bang that started it all.


Watch the program on catch up and Professor Cox answers that question.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

gavroche said:


> Watch the program on catch up and Professor Cox answers that question.


He explains what was there before, before he explains where everything is going?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2021)

Sleep. All I want to do is sleep. Arthritis in my right hip is nagging away at me.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sleep. All I want to do is sleep. Arthritis in my right hip is nagging away at me.


This getting old is a bugger! 

Think I’ll stick the head torch in my pocket and head out and see where the legs want to go once I get moving.


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Are libraries going the way of the Dodo? i went in Brora's today and it was empty of people,though they did have some computers with printers which was handy


our local library has recently had a small fortune spent on a refurb........then cut from 5 days to 3 x half days


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This getting old is a bugger!
> 
> Think I’ll stick the head torch in my pocket and head out and see where the legs want to go once I get moving.


Some years ago I said that I refuse to get old.
Unfortunately age didn't listen to me


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2021)

Morning all.
I lay awake for an hour then got up at 0600. May go back shortly.
No1 grandson is visiting later. Nice lad, I like him a lot BUT I can't recall when he last visited on his own.........I sense the bank of granddad being touched up. TBH he is taking driving lessons and me n MrsD had (privately) agreed to give him a wedge.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Oct 2021)

Morning, OK whos turn is it to switch the lights on


----------



## Paulus (29 Oct 2021)

Good morning all from a wet and windy Barnet. 
It's still dark outside, as @numbnuts says, some has forgotten to turn the lights on, or the dimmer switch is turned down. 
The usual dog walking to be done, albeit a soggy one today, the Sainsbury's are doing the fortnightly delivery later. There will be no bike riding today 
This afternoon I have a meeting of the escape committee in the Mitre. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Yay, It's Fish Friday again! 
That came around quick!
Doggie walk on the beach first - that's if I can wake the mutt up and persuade it to get out of bed.
Having a stroll down to the village for lunch at the Aggi.


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks, it a dark and damp morning, shopping and chores day, thats come round quick, I've already loaded up the clothes horse with towels.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2021)

Good morrow. Mr WD has his booster jab in Newtown this afternoon so we will do some shopping afterwards. Kill 2 birds and all that 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2021)

From my facebook page this morning, Lol.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, another day of rain forecast.


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2021)

Has anyone noticed its a bit Q on the forum of late? Im guessing many have cleared off to the Phantom Zone - visited just once myself and won't be doing so again after that which I saw, so I guess it's pipe and slippers and enjoy the quiet life now.

Not much shceduled today. Going down to my Dad's next week so I'll nip out to fuel up the Volvo, and that'll be pretty much it.


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Has anyone noticed its a bit Q on the forum of late? Im guessing many have cleared off to the Phantom Zone - visited just once myself and won't be doing so again after that which I saw, so I guess it's pipe and slippers and enjoy the quiet life now.
> 
> Not much shceduled today. Going down to my Dad's next week so I'll nip out to fuel up the Volvo, and that'll be pretty much it.



The forum goes through phases, sometimes it quiet sometimes its busy, a quiet period will be followed by a busy period, a busy period will be followed by a quiet period, whats the Phantom Zone?


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2021)

The Need Another Cringing Argument Pronto forum.

Aye, things wax and wane. Not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2021)

@steveindenmark .....do you know a place called Henne ? My niece has just had a week there and the photos were lovely.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2021)

Enjoyed my walk in the dark. Still very mild, but it got misty up the hill and the light from the torch was getting thrown back at me making it hard to see far. Nearly went the wrong way at one point and that's on a walk I do a lot. Only met one guy jogging with his pooch. He was wearing a Proviz gilet so it was good to see how reflective it is as I have one for going out on the roads in the dark and was never sure how good it was as you obviously can't see yourself. Lol. When my light hit him, it was like a white shiny torso coming towards me


----------



## numbnuts (29 Oct 2021)

Washing done, breakfast eaten, washing up to do then wait in for a parcel and then out for a walk


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Oct 2021)

Early morning walks ,laundry, breakfast , dog walking.. I’ve I just got up . It’s here so first.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sleep. All I want to do is sleep. Arthritis in my right hip is nagging away at me.





Mo1959 said:


> This getting old is a bugger!



Crikey. Fell asleep till 8.30. Hip is still nagging at me but at least I'll be moving around soon.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2021)

Good morning. Skies are clear, we are on the edge of the Lancashire/Cumbria amber warning, but it's blowing up a hooley. Decided against riding, 25mph gusting to 40 so don't want to show the others up. 🤔 😄

I can finish off the allotment today which frankly is more important than a bike ride.

Now then the project. We have a plumbed in shower - you know taps at one end arm with shower head sticks out of wall at the other. It's a big square shower plate plus a small hand held thingy.

We need to replace the plate, 11 years old, lime scale build up, some blocked or missing nozzles.

After weeks of tsearching the company who originally installed it have found a replacement which they "hope"  will fit.

Two options, remove and swap old head for new. Easy if it fits. Option two is remove the old shower arm sticking out of the wall and install new one plus head.

Mrs P collected the shower head yesterday. We have discussed the options. I am happy with option one, I will try this.

Option two "Are you crazy, woman? You want me to unscrew a water pipe from the wall?"

Mrs P "Why are you always so pessimistic?"

Pessimistic? Realistic?

I could drown.


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  i took my retro hybrid for a shopping run yesterday...oh dear after riding the Dawes it felt awful! the riding position is all wrong which no amount of adjustment will fix. I dont fancy leaving the Dawes outside shop/library for any amount of time [even locked] as robbing gits are here too.... so will persist with the old retro..but it feels like a three legged camel!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2021)

I have applied more GT85 to the screw on bit which holds the shower head in place.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  i took my retro hybrid for a shopping run yesterday...oh dear after riding the Dawes it felt awful! the riding position is all wrong which no amount of adjustment will fix. I dont fancy leaving the Dawes outside shop/library for any amount of time [even locked] as robbing gits are here too.... so will persist with the old retro..but it feels like a three legged camel!
> View attachment 615543


It's in lovely condition. Looks a great little run around.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Has anyone noticed its a bit Q on the forum of late? Im guessing many have cleared off to the Phantom Zone - visited just once myself and won't be doing so again after that which I saw, so I guess it's pipe and slippers and enjoy the quiet life now.
> 
> Not much shceduled today. Going down to my Dad's next week so I'll nip out to fuel up the Volvo, and that'll be pretty much it.


Yes, I'd say it's quiet but like others think it waxes and wanes. For me how busy it is depends on if there's interesting cycling threads.

I popped over to the new place a few times when it opened. At one point the busiest thread asked the question "Do we need moderators". Have to admit to keeping an amused eye on that one. 

I see there's a very shouty thing in the footie thread recently. Shame I enjoyed visiting that one.


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's in lovely condition. Looks a great little run around.


It looks good but i feel like this riding it!


----------



## GM (29 Oct 2021)

Morning all... Out shopping this morning for a new pair of Skechers. I've got a couple of pairs that I wear all the time, and an old pair of slip on Skechers that I wear for gardening and doing jobs but they are so tatty now it's becoming embarrassing. I'd take a photo of them but it'll put you off your lunch 

About arthritis. I get it in my knees and my left hand by the thumb joint, it gets painful when holding the handlebars. At first I thought it was carpal tunnel, but to be told by the hospital no it's arthritis! 

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Out shopping this morning for a new pair of Skechers. I've got a couple of pairs that I wear all the time, and an old pair of slip on Skechers that I wear for gardening and doing jobs but they are so tatty now it's becoming embarrassing. I'd take a photo of them but it'll put you off your lunch
> 
> About arthritis. I get it in my knees and my left hand by the thumb joint, it gets painful when holding the handlebars. At first I thought it was carpal tunnel, but to be told by the hospital no it's arthritis!
> 
> Enjoy your day folks!



Like PaulSP I have arthritis in my right hip these days, sometimes it grumbles in the night, most nights I'll take a couple of Ibuprofen before I go to bed.


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2021)

From my facebook page this morning, Lol


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Crikey. Fell asleep till 8.30. Hip is still nagging at me but at least I'll be moving around soon.


Sorry to hear about the hip! I hope that it eases off.

What I don't get is that you were awake all night, finally doze off at 08:30, but then wake yourself back up half an hour later to tell us about it! 

I got to sleep at 04:30 and woke up briefly at about 07:00. I took one look at the clock and promply went back to sleep for another few hours.

According to one forecast we should be having a brief sunny interval before rain all day. The other says rain should already be here... It looks pretty dark through the curtains and I think that I can hear spray from car wheels in the distance so I think the second forecast is correct. Let me check...

Yikes, I jumped out of bed and almost face-planted on the floor - I had been lying in an awkward position and my right leg had gone a bit numb!

Hmm, no sun, leaden skies, wind, dampish roads, but currently no rain. Sounds like a job for '_quickly revive dead leg and do lumpy 6 km ride for Metro_' man!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes, I jumped out of bed and almost face-planted on the floor - I had been lying in an awkward position and my right leg had gone a bit numb!


Are people who 'jump out of bed' allowed on this thread??


ANyway - morning (just) - got up about 9ish after a late night on YouTube

currently chucking it down and blowing a gale here
lawn is covered with leaves - and I only mowed it yesterday - mostly to get rid of the leaves!!!

Also - major event - daughter-in-law has rung up and asked us to hepl - she has a hospital appointment with the baby and needs a lift (she doesn't drive) and also needs someone to look after the other 2 while she is out
We are not normally asked for stuff like this - or if we are it comes from her partner AKA my wife's son
looks like we are becoming the first choice to help out - rather than her sister or Mum

only taken 9 years!!!


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2021)

Been out and refuelled the Swedish Brick ready for next weeks jouneying. My, isn't fuel expensive, £1.43/9 a litre at the cheapest local station. Luckily I don't burn much of the stuff anywsy and I'm filthy rich,mso no problemo 

Painted a few more parts for the latest lae mower resto, a 1968 Suffolk Super Colt, the same age as me. Is there anything mote satisfying than painting metal psrts with red oxide primer?


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @steveindenmark .....do you know a place called Henne ? My niece has just had a week there and the photos were lovely.


Yes, Henne Strand over on the West Coast. I have been there many times. The West Coast is lovely.


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Is there anything mote satisfying than painting metal psrts with red oxide primer?


YES , But not at your age !


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2021)

Absolutely chucking it down now. Can’t see me going back out in that unless it eases a bit. 

Big bowl of lentil soup and bread for lunch so full up.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry to hear about the hip! I hope that it eases off.
> 
> What I don't get is that you were awake all night, finally doze off at 08:30, but then wake yourself back up half an hour later to tell us about it!
> 
> ...


No, I slept 10.30-3.30, awake 3.30-5.30 with nagging hip then slept till 8.30. A decent amount of sleep, what I didn't want was to be awake all day from 3.30am..........which isn't unusual for me.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2021)

What can possibly go wrong.........


----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2021)

Nothing.........yet!!!!!

The attachment to the shower arm unscrewed with a very small amount of persuasion. Then a simple job to screw the new shower head in to place.

Before starting I had noted there's a plumber working two doors up........£20 at the ready.


----------



## gavroche (29 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Been out and refuelled the Swedish Brick ready for next weeks jouneying. My, isn't fuel expensive, £1.43/9 a litre at the cheapest local station. Luckily I don't burn much of the stuff anywsy and I'm filthy rich,mso no problemo
> 
> Painted a few more parts for the latest lae mower resto, a 1968 Suffolk Super Colt, the same age as me. Is there anything mote satisfying than painting metal psrts with red oxide primer?


Well, every time I go to put fuel in the car, the price has gone up. It is £1.449 at the moment and I bet it will be more by the time I buy some more on Tuesday.  In fact, many petrol stations don't even bother to display their prices now. I am far from being filthy rich but fortunately, we only do about 3000 miles a year but I feel sorry for those using their cars to go to work every day, they must be feeling the pinch. 
Anyway @Drago , how is Bruce? It has been a while since you put a picture on the Pet section.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Oct 2021)

The forecast of very very wet is proving to be very very accurate.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Oct 2021)

Done walking 10,944 steps


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Are people who 'jump out of bed' allowed on this thread??


Ha ha. Perhaps "_got out of bed more quickly than usual_" would be more accurate! 



ColinJ said:


> According to one forecast we should be having a brief sunny interval before rain all day. The other says rain should already be here... It looks pretty dark through the curtains and I think that I can hear spray from car wheels in the distance so I think the second forecast is correct. Let me check...
> 
> Yikes, I jumped out of bed and almost face-planted on the floor - I had been lying in an awkward position and my right leg had gone a bit numb!
> 
> Hmm, no sun, leaden skies, wind, dampish roads, but currently no rain. Sounds like a job for '_quickly revive dead leg and do lumpy 6 km ride for Metro_' man!


Met Office 1 BBC Weather 0.

"_He shoots; he scores!_" I wheeled my bike out of the front door, and the dark clouds suddenly parted... sunshine! I did my 6 km loop, got back with my Metro, dismounted, and inserted my key in the door lock. The clouds closed up again, the sunshine disappeared, and it started raining just as I entered the house!


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Oct 2021)

Phew got that done....went to the library and filled in an online form, then printed it and now ive got to post it to obtain my national insurance number. Then i can put my name on the council housing list if my roof falls in.
Beware of dropping out or unplugging from the matrix cus you'll never get back in again.....


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> SWMBO doesn't do veg


Tell her to relax - I will be getting rid of all that horrid veg for her this evening... It is mega veggie curry night!

When I was a student I used to make a huge veggie curry at the weekend, eat one portion and freeze the rest to eat during the week. I'm doing something similar today. I will get 6 generous portions from it.

It will include:

A butternut squash
5 or 6 carrots
3 or 4 parsnips
A medium-sized swede
125 g of green lentils
a green pepper
half a red pepper
2 leeks
2 hot chillies (I would put 5 or 6 in, but a friend is sharing with me and she has a more sensitive palate than me!)
6 - 8 cloves of garlic
a piece of ginger
2 tins of chopped tomatoes
1 tin of chickpeas
1 tin of red kidney beans
a couple of sticks of celery
a scoop of mixed seeds
There may be one or two other vegetables to add. I'll see what I have in the cupboard.

Fortunately, it is very mild for this time of year.


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Tell her to relax - I will be getting rid of all that horrid veg for her this evening... It is mega veggie curry night!
> 
> When I was a student I used to make a huge veggie curry at the weekend, eat one portion and freeze the rest to eat during the week. I'm doing something similar today. I will get 6 generous portions from it.
> 
> ...


Wot no cumin/coriander/garam massala/turmeric!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Wot no cumin/coriander/garam massala/turmeric!


It wasn't a full list of ingredients, just the main veggie ingredients. Mind you, I suppose that those come from plants too!


----------



## numbnuts (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (29 Oct 2021)

The shower works. 

We're going to friends tonight for a curry and Canasta evening.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The shower works.
> 
> We're going to friends tonight for a curry and Canasta evening.


Hope you've your water wings ready for when you get home.


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> The shower works.
> 
> We're going to friends tonight for a curry and Canasta evening.


A Canasta evening with friends , oh that’s what they call it in Lancashire.


----------



## 12boy (29 Oct 2021)

Will she go out with me? Dunno but ucanasta.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> Will she go out with me? Dunno but ucanasta.


Did you aska?


----------



## numbnuts (30 Oct 2021)

Morning


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2021)

Morning. Chucking it down again


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2021)

Hammering down here. Been up since 0500 but will go back shortly (don't call me shortly). Listening to Tony Blackburn with SoTS... ..my era and I really enjoy it.
Grandson came yesterday and it was an enjoyable visit.......pizza n chips, nice and easy.
Assuming I wake up I will watch footy on tv later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks,
Feeling a tad fragile after yesterday’s trip to the beer festival, it’s chucking it down outside so we’ll give parkrun a miss this morning


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Feeling a tad fragile after yesterday’s trip to the beer festival, it’s chucking it down outside so we’ll give parkrun a miss this morning


A beer festival seems a good reason to feel fragile


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, dark and wet here, T20 to listen to today, England v Australia, rugby as well this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

MrsD just reminded me that it's my birthday next week. Major celebration in the offing as it falls on Fish Friday and our best mates are coming to stay for a night.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

Morning. We have persistent rain here as well.

Mr @Drago i understand the other place has 103 members now. Thank god they are arguing there and not here although 1 or 2 are still trying here. The ignore button is a wonderful tool. I have no doubt someone will be watching and may well have somethng to say about my post.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2021)

From facebook this morning, your guide to changing the clocks.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> From facebook this morning, tour guide to changing the clocks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 615615




I have to admit that I never change the time on the clock in my car.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to admit that I never change the time on the clock in my car.



I will do on the car, usually involves the manual, but I'll leave the clock on the cycle computer alone.


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2021)

I have risen!

Suspect I may get dragged to the oulaws today.



welsh dragon said:


> Mr @Drago i understand the other place has 103 members now. Thank god they are arguing there and not here although 1 or 2 are still trying here. The ignore button is a wonderful tool. I have no doubt someone will be watching and may well have somethng to say about my post.



I visited once a week or so back, had a nosey. 10 minutes was enough for me, won't be returning. Its quite unpleasant, but if it makes them happy and keeps their petty political bickering away from here then I guess it serves a purpose.

I'm sure they know what I think and I couldn't give a stuff what they have to say. I prefer the company of forgetful, incontinent, cabage smelling old giffers like you lot over short, angry people with a Billy Bragg complex.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2021)

Walk done in full waterproofs. Sadly the trail is getting very puddly and muddy now.

@Tenkaykev I know you like your OMM stuff. I can recommend their lightweight over trousers too. Halo I think the model is. Not sure they would keep an absolute deluge out as they are so thin and lightweight, but that's why I like them. Hate the dragging feeling you get on your legs with heavier weight ones.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> Will she go out with me? Dunno but ucanasta.


That makes you “ The leader of the pack “ in really bad jokes ,


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to admit that I never change the time on the clock in my car.


I agree it doesn’t matter, you live in Wales . Your already 20 years behind the rest of the UK


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I agree it doesn’t matter, you live in Wales . Your already 20 years behind the rest of the UK




We like it that way. Keeps the riff raff away


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2021)

, Its like someones been boat building somewhere.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> , Its like someones been boat building somewhere.


Yep.......we are paying for the long, dry spell earlier in the year now! Suppose it's got to come some time.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We like it that way. Keeps the riff raff away


 No need to travel to Wales at the moment. We have your weather .🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2021)

And avoided the outlaws! The BiL has been in contact with someone who has tested positive, and until the household have had their tests its a no-go zone.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Feeling a tad fragile after yesterday’s trip to the beer festival, it’s chucking it down outside so we’ll give parkrun a miss this morning


🤔 Who else can I insult this morning ?. Wimp . Mo wouldn’t be beaten by a hangover and a light shower .


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> MrsD just reminded me that it's my birthday next week. Major celebration in the offing as it falls on Fish Friday and our best mates are coming to stay for a night.


Extra portion of chips? Double mushy peas?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, guess what, it’s raining.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep.......we are paying for the long, dry spell earlier in the year now! Suppose it's got to come some time.



Its our fault, they were supposed to have been working on the outside of our house last week but rain stopped play, the work has been postponed till next year.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Extra portion of chips? Double mushy peas?


He might really push the boat out and get a pickled egg!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2021)

Hello world! It has rained but now is very still and overcast. We're on the edge of the awful weather in Cumbria. Think it was five years ago we were staying at the opposite end of Derwent Water when Keswick flooded. We had been out in Keswick, caught the bus to our hotel at Lodore Falls to find the hotel car flooded and the hotel cellars being pumped out. We drove home the next day not realizing how bad it was.

Bassenthwaite Lake and Derwent Water merged in to one yesterday.

Excellent curry and Canasta last night. I was in the winning partnership, very satisfying. Slight hangover today.

Full on cultural afternoon in Manchester. We're going to Van Gogh Alive at Media City. It's an immersive exhibition beyond this I don't know. No 1 son buying dinner afterwards. All of this is his mother's birthday treat.



https://vangoghaliveuk.com/mediacity/


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2021)

Our local town Faceache page is constantly inundated with complaints about either fireworks or dog poo on the streets, so I couldn't resist posting this on their page.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> He might really push the boat out and get a pickled egg!


Well, I'm not sure.......🤔. Is it a BIG birthday? One with 0 or 5 in it? It's easy to go over the top with these things....


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2021)

re Bassenthwaite and Derwent Water....... possibly one has to know the area to fully appreciate how much water this involves.......quite unreal.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well, I'm not sure.......🤔. Is it a BIG birthday? One with 0 or 5 in it? It's easy to go over the top with these things....


It's got a 7 in it.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> It's got a 7 in it.


Wow..........so you're 2 years older than the Queen......well done!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> It's got a 7 in it.


Oh, that's OK........you can have TWO pickled eggs AND a gherkin if you really want to push the boat out...


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow..........so you're 2 years older than the Queen......well done!


😂😂😂 👏👏

Love it. Truly brilliant.


----------



## Chief Broom (30 Oct 2021)

Morning folks  its raining again....i usually like the highland weather as its dynamic ie it'll rain then quickly change to something else....but its starting to feel like Zummerzet where it can drizzle for a week


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  its raining again....i usually like the highland weather as its dynamic ie it'll rain then quickly change to something else....but its starting to feel like Zummerzet where it can drizzle for a week


That fine drizzle that seems to wet you worse than proper rain!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2021)

Gosh, I don't need new wheels, but these carbon wheels on the for sale bit are rather nice


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, I don't need new wheels, but these carbon wheels on the for sale bit are rather nice


You just like owning stuff!! I know that feeling. There's a thread on here about handle bar bags. There's a really cool one which is almost identical to mine.......I want it. I don't need it. One or other will probably end up in a cupboard. The desire to buy it is starting to outweigh all reason........


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, I don't need new wheels, but these carbon wheels on the for sale bit are rather nice




Walk away from the wheels


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> You just like owning stuff!! I know that feeling. There's a thread on here about handle bar bags. There's a really cool one which is almost identical to mine.......I want it. I don't need it. One or other will probably end up in a cupboard. The desire to buy it is starting to outweigh all reason........


You are just like my husband. I should ban him from the internet


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> re Bassenthwaite and Derwent Water....... possibly one has to know the area to fully appreciate how much water this involves.......quite unreal.


I was just thinking how bad that sounds! (I have had a couple of holidays in Keswick.)

I finished the first series of _The Killing_ last night. It is scary how little of it I remembered from watching it when it was first shown here.

My pal and I only got 5 minutes into episode 3 of _Bosch_. Both of us were struggling with the combination of accents and sound quality so we were not keeping up with what was going on. I am going to watch it solo on headphones instead so I can have it louder without annoying the neighbours. (It occurred to me later that I have been watching lots of foreign dramas with subtitles - maybe I should start putting them on when I can't make out dialogue in English! )

I was having a whinge last night about how unfit I feel. My friend laughed and said that I do hundred mile bike rides that would half-kill her or her other friends. I pointed out that it was apples and oranges - she was comparing me to unfit non-cyclists, whereas I was comparing myself to fit cyclists!

A wet morning here but the forecast suggests that it will dry up mid-afternoon. I will probably nip out and do my 6 km loop on the way to the shops.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh, that's OK........you can have TWO pickled eggs AND a gherkin if you really want to push the boat out...


Has anyone actually eaten a pickled egg ??
We bought one each at a pub, years ago. One bite and they went in the bin.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

My god. I was about to look at something on the internet, read Colins post and now I can't bloody well remember what I wanted to look at


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. I was about to look at something on the internet, read Colins post and now I can't bloody well remember what I wanted to look at


Carbon wheels!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. I was about to look at something on the internet, read Colins post and now I can't bloody well remember what I wanted to look at


Ha ha! 

I was much worse when still a boozer... I once rented the same DVD twice in a few days and got halfway through the second time before remembering that I had already watched it. The really scary thing was that I did it for a 3rd time at the end of the week! 

PS I _DO_ remember mentioning _THAT_ before!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

We now have sunshine and a nice breeze so I got a load of washing done and it's blowing in the wind

Still can't remember what I wanted to look at though


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We now have sunshine and a nice breeze so I got a load of washing done and it's blowing in the wind
> 
> Still can't remember what I wanted to look at though


Was it rugged Welsh Rugby players in a ruck?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Was it rugged Welsh Rugby players in a ruck?


I wish


----------



## GM (30 Oct 2021)

Morning all...It was raining here first thing but its brightened up a bit now. Going out for a ride later as our Sunday Ghost Ride has been cancelled due to a deluge we're going to have tomorrow morning, shame really as I was looking forward to going up Swains Lane  which was part of the route.

That Van Gogh exhibition looks fab @PaulSB I quite like an art exhibition! 

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## numbnuts (30 Oct 2021)

I'm busy doing nothing......then I realised I had the ironing to do......D'oh


----------



## postman (30 Oct 2021)

Oh my word next door has the builders back,very loud drilling then tap tap rawl plugs for shelving my guess.What a noise.


----------



## Drago (30 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. I was about to look at something on the internet, read Colins post and now I can't bloody well remember what I wanted to look at


I think it was farmyard porn, something of that ilk?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2021)

Well, well well.

Since yesterday we have no further business interests at all. 

We have finally severed links with any vestigal links with any enterprise that we have ever been involved in.

Me (nigh on 66) and she (58) were pondering, over a bottle of Grand Marnier & Lilly O'Brien choc's at 2am this morning, whether this was the start of the final chapter of our life or not.

We landed on a 'no' as our current thinking is that post-business life there are two more chapters to go, basically 'active' and 'sedentary'.

What do you old gits think?

PS: will happily hold my hands up to any accusations of talking rollocks as apart from my skin getting more wrinkly over the years it has also gotten a lot thicker.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. I was about to look at something on the internet, read Colins post and now I can't bloody well remember what I wanted to look at


Have you been to the kitchen? Upstairs?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well, well well.
> 
> Since yesterday we have no further business interests at all.
> 
> ...


Well if you thought it was _2pm this morning _you've come to the right place.

Two phases 'active' and 'sedentary'? Not sure about this one. My plan is to go with a smile on my face and possibly while riding my bike  so I'll skip the sedentary bit thanks......

......but to be serious staying active is the key. I'll do all I can to do so be it mental or physical. Already considering an ebike** for my mid-70s by when I think it might be getting tougher 

** it's also the next time I can see Mrs P believing I have a valid reason for buying a bike .......other than pure outright lust and desire.................


----------



## PaulSB (30 Oct 2021)

Question time please people. Honest opinions not the usual guff  I have to order the club medals for our Awards Night. Basically two choices:

Everyone gets the same medal with a cycling image in the centre and a small engraved box, for example, "2021 Road Race Points Champion"

OR

Everyone gets a plain medal engraved with, for example, "CCC Hill Climb Champion 2021" - the CCC is for Chorley Cycling Club but I doubt we could fit all this on. These would be boxed as well.

So what does the hive mind think?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Have you been to the kitchen? Upstairs?




Tried that. Still a blank


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Question time please people. Honest opinions not the usual guff  I have to order the club medals for our Awards Night. Basically two choices:
> 
> Everyone gets the same medal with a cycling image in the centre and a small engraved box, for example, "2021 Road Race Points Champion"
> 
> ...


Number 1 of course as that's what will fit.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

And it's raining, so that's the end of drying my washing outside


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

Pork and stuffing sandwiches for us today well when the pork is cooked that is.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well if you thought it was _2pm this morning _you've come to the right place.
> 
> Two phases 'active' and 'sedentary'? Not sure about this one. My plan is to go with a smile on my face and possibly while riding my bike  so I'll skip the sedentary bit thanks......
> 
> ...



2pm - well spotted! Probably still under the influence! 

I'll probably get an Orbea or whatever is on the market at that time when I'm a bit older and it gets too tough.

I can still do 12 hour days in the mountains (hiking) so I think I'm ok for a while.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Full on cultural afternoon in Manchester. We're going to Van Gogh Alive at Media City. It's an immersive exhibition beyond this I don't know. No 1 son buying dinner afterwards. All of this is his mother's birthday treat.
> 
> 
> 
> https://vangoghaliveuk.com/mediacity/


Its on in London as well , Mrs JK just told me her sister ( one of many) and her daughter are going . Booked at 5 pm . Any earlier Niece may have struggled to be out of bed in time .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Question time please people. Honest opinions not the usual guff  I have to order the club medals for our Awards Night. Basically two choices:
> 
> Everyone gets the same medal with a cycling image in the centre and a small engraved box, for example, "2021 Road Race Points Champion"
> 
> ...


So the choice is an engraved medal with presumably plain box or an engraved box with a plain medal ? I’d go for the engraved medal anytime


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2021)

Just been to the library and post office. I went in the car as I just didn't feel like walking........blimey, quite a few people in shorts and T shirts. Blue sky and sun shine.
Rain forecast to return shortly and be heavy tomorrow.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Oct 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well, well well.
> 
> Since yesterday we have no further business interests at all.
> 
> ...


Sorry, me (57) and she (52) aren’t old enough to answer.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well, well well.
> 
> Since yesterday we have no further business interests at all.
> 
> ...




And less of the old gits if you don't mind. Bloody cheek.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Me (nigh on 66) and she (58) were pondering, over a bottle of Grand Marnier & Lilly O'Brien choc's at 2am this morning, whether this was the start of the final chapter of our life or not.
> 
> We landed on a 'no' as our current thinking is that post-business life there are two more chapters to go, basically 'active' and 'sedentary'.
> 
> What do you old gits think?


Hopefully, you mean active mentally as well as physically? It would be a great time to get stuck into new interests... Learn a new language, or a musical instrument, write a book, whatever!

It is only 3 months until I officially retire, after years of scraping by in unofficial retirement. My ambition is the opposite of yours - to start a little computer puzzle games business to top up my pension so I have enough money to relax.

As for sedentary - ideally _NO_! I watched what happened to my parents over 20 years of sedentary retirement and declining health - it wasn't nice to see. I'd rather have 15 good years than 20 bad ones.

(Obviously, some people are unlucky and don't get a choice in how active they can be in later life. Make the most of what you've got, that must be the message.)


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hopefully, you mean active mentally as well as physically? It would be a great time to get stuck into new interests... Learn a new language, or a musical instrument, write a book, whatever!
> 
> It is only 3 months until I officially retire, after years of scraping by in unofficial retirement. My ambition is the opposite of yours - to start a little computer puzzle games business to top up my pension so I have enough money to relax.
> 
> ...


Yep......sometimes life just kicks you in the balls with no warning.
Make the best of what you have while you have it.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2021)

A bit of a disaster here today, coming back from the doctors dinner time we went over a section of pavement that was a bit more like a ploughed field than the rest and the wheelchair broke, the left seat tube fitting had broken, it holds the seat tube to the vertical tube behind it, we were only 50 yards from home and I managed to drag the loaded chair into the house. After an hour online I couldn't get a chair with next day delivery so I went into town and brought a replacement from there. I've E-Mailed the company who sold us the old chair, its only about eleven months old, and sent a picture of the broken component.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Oct 2021)

This chimney come down tomorrow at 07:00, been up for 50+ year and is a great landmark in the Solent, when we could see it _(from the water)_ we were nearly home


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2021)

Another decent walk done but my right foot is giving me serious grief. Left one is fine. At least the sun came out for a while.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2021)

From my Facebook page this afternoon. Lol, I like the eyes.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> A bit of a disaster here today, coming back from the doctors dinner time we went over a section of pavement that was a bit more like a ploughed field than the rest and the wheelchair broke, the left seat tube fitting had broken, it holds the seat tube to the vertical tube behind it, we were only 50 yards from home and I managed to drag the loaded chair into the house. After an hour online I couldn't get a chair with next day delivery so I went into town and brought a replacement from there. I've E-Mailed the company who sold us the old chair, its only about eleven months old, and sent a picture of the broken component.


Dreadful. Fortunately you were close to home.
Have to say neither of us are confident of this wheel chair...it creaks and groans a lot if not on a smooth surface.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

Well I still can't remember what I was going to look at on internet, so I am working on the premise that it was probably a load of rubbish anyway so I'm not missing out on anything.


----------



## Chief Broom (30 Oct 2021)

I was pleased to get a ride in today  the sun even made an appearance! Descending a hill i pulled into a passing place to let 2 cars coming up to pass...not one of the 4 occupants acknowledged me and the miserable *******s all looked like they had been sucking on a lemon!


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Dreadful. Fortunately you were close to home.
> Have to say neither of us are confident of this wheel chair...it creaks and groans a lot if not on a smooth surface.



Most of them seem to creak and groan on uneven ground, which isn't good for confidence. The pavements round here are horrendous, sticking up edges, uneven, varying levels and sticky up manhole covers, I'm not surprised the chair broke.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> A wet morning here but the forecast suggests that it will dry up mid-afternoon. I will probably nip out and do my 6 km loop on the way to the shops.


The forecast was spot on so I cycled to Aldi '_the harder way_'.

The weather has put me off doing any serious cycling this week but I have at least done my lumpy 6 km loop on my singlespeed bike 6 days on the trot. It is probably enough exercise to keep me ticking over but I want to do more. I'm just waiting for a dry day that isn't stupidly windy.



Mo1959 said:


> Another decent walk done but my right foot is giving me serious grief. Left one is fine. At least the sun came out for a while.


Apologies for not remembering what the problem with your foot is... Do you actually _know _what the cause of it is? 

If the source of the pain is a mystery then I strongly recommend that you (or anybody else with an unexplained foot problem) get it checked ASAP...


Spoiler: Sorry, but this contains a gruesome example of why!!!



I don't think that I have mentioned the fact that my planned family reunion didn't take place when I went down to Devon a few weeks ago? I stayed with my younger sister and her kids, who now live in Devon. My older sister, her husband, daughter and her spouse were supposed to join us but couldn't make it. 

My brother-in-law had been having '_serious grief_' with one of _his _feet. Two GPs did telephone consultations and decided that it was probably gout...

_*WRONG!!!*_

Just before they were due to join the rest of us in Devon, b-i-l's foot packed up altogether while he was trying to walk the family dog. He finally got to see a doctor in person in A&E. 

It turns out that he has developed diabetes and the circulation to his foot had packed up. It was becoming gangrenous and they had to cut his big toe off to save the rest of the foot.

That certainly convinced me not to ignore any similar foot pain if I start to suffer it! (There is actually a history of diabetes in the males in the Scottish side of my family, though I think that I am much less likely to suffer because I eat a good diet and get a reasonable amount of exercise.)


----------



## 12boy (30 Oct 2021)

Went for a really enjoyable ride this morning. Cold, damp and breezy and ended up climbing up about six hundred feet to a point where the clouds and mist which shrouded the mountain behind Casper had dropped down to my level. By the time I got home my glasses were obscured with drizzle. Never quite cold but not hot either. My usual route, which crosses a train track, was blocked by a 30 minute train which in turn resulted in my riding different routes than usual. Life is good.
Be safe and well. Even an arthritic, cabbage smelling, pee damp old reprobate can have a great day once in a while.


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That fine drizzle that seems to wet you worse than proper rain!




You sound like my long deceased mum and the very much alive Mrs p


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Has anyone actually eaten a pickled egg ??
> We bought one each at a pub, years ago. One bite and they went in the bin.



Can plckled eggs be sobered up


----------



## GM (30 Oct 2021)

Went for a little pootle up town this afternoon, and a very nice afternoon it was! Here's a couple of photos along the Thames...


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hopefully, you mean active mentally as well as physically? It would be a great time to get stuck into new interests... Learn a new language, or a musical instrument, write a book, whatever!
> 
> It is only 3 months until I officially retire, after years of scraping by in unofficial retirement. My ambition is the opposite of yours - to start a little computer puzzle games business to top up my pension so I have enough money to relax.
> 
> ...




I took early retirement aged 63 that was seventeen years ago.I’ll let you work that out Yes I’m a little creaky around the knees and hip joints Had my aortic heart valve replaced No way do I class myself as sedentary Age and physical limit hard physical activity. Heavy gardening mean’s I have a break after about an hour Aim to cycle a minimum of 75 miles a week. weather being the only limiting factors


----------



## Always last (30 Oct 2021)

Retired 2 years ago at 65 .
Went self employed gardening odd jobs etc as needed a bit more money .
After being stuck working indoors all my life getting outdoors to work was so enjoyable.
To be honest i probably got to cycle run etc less than I did when I was working for a boss but felt fitter
as on my feet all day rather than sitting on my arse.
More time for my own garden and wife.
Grass now stopped growing so more time now to get out to the hills even if the weather is changing .
Wife gets pension in January so next year wind down a bit and get out on bike more .
The key is being fit enough to enjoy what you like while you can .
My head is still trying to adjust to it all as years of doing the same thing is hard to get out of your brain .


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well, well well.
> 
> Since yesterday we have no further business interests at all.
> 
> ...


That's impossible, your skin gets thinner as you get older.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

I tend to make things, so I keep occupied own way or another. When I officially retire in March I want my own workshop


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Oct 2021)

Always last said:


> Retired 2 years ago at 65 .
> Went self employed gardening odd jobs etc as needed a bit more money .
> After being stuck working indoors all my life getting outdoors to work was so enjoyable.
> To be honest i probably got to cycle run etc less than I did when I was working for a boss but felt fitter
> ...


Welcome , and the best of luck with this lot . It will be good to have another sane person on the thread .


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Question time please people. Honest opinions not the usual guff  I have to order the club medals for our Awards Night. Basically two choices:
> 
> Everyone gets the same medal with a cycling image in the centre and a small engraved box, for example, "2021 Road Race Points Champion"
> 
> ...


C.C.C. across either the top or bottom, with the Points Champion on the opposite edge.

Possibly their names on the reverse.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2021)

For those of you who have enjoyed Guy Ritchie films ( Lock Stock, Snatch etc).
Have you watched The Gentlemen?
I watched it this afternoon - thoroughly enjoyed it. It's a typical Ritchie film - extreme violence and language, great characters and dialogue, clever script and cinematography.
I thought Hugh Grant played a great character.
Worth a watch. 
(Not for the easily offended though)


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Can plckled eggs be sobered up


Haven't you tried?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Haven't you tried?


Best thing to do with pickled eggs is to remove them from the pickle
dry them gently with a paper towel
sprinkle them carefully with salt
then deposit them nicely in the bin

do not try to eat them

especially do not eat several if you plan on being in the vicinity of other people (or dogs) for several hours


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Welcome , and the best of luck with this lot . It will be good to have another sane person on the thread .


If you have never experienced insanity, how do you know, and say, what sanity is?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Welcome , and the best of luck with this lot . It will be good to have another sane person on the thread .




I wouldn't say we are sane. That's stretching the imagination bit is that


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2021)

Always last said:


> Retired 2 years ago at 65 .
> Went self employed gardening odd jobs etc as needed a bit more money .
> After being stuck working indoors all my life getting outdoors to work was so enjoyable.
> To be honest i probably got to cycle run etc less than I did when I was working for a boss but felt fitter
> ...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Welcome , and the best of luck with this lot . It will be good to have another sane person on the thread .


WHAT
who let a sane person on here


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Oct 2021)

Always last said:


> Retired 2 years ago at 65 .
> Went self employed gardening odd jobs etc as needed a bit more money .
> After being stuck working indoors all my life getting outdoors to work was so enjoyable.
> To be honest i probably got to cycle run etc less than I did when I was working for a boss but felt fitter
> ...


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2021)

From my facebook page tonight.


----------



## 12boy (30 Oct 2021)

Yes, it aint ANOTHER sane person, its A sane person. BTW, the reason pawl is so feisty may have something to do with Marmite, that acme of umame goodness. (Acme, not acne).
The checker line at the grocery store was 8 deep and a veritable 6'4" blonde goddess just in front of said,"Go to #4, they just opened." My question would be " Since she was facing straight ahead, how did she know I was gazing worshipfully at her posterior"? No wonder she sent me elsewhere.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> Yes, it aint ANOTHER sane person, its A sane person. BTW, the reason pawl is so feisty may have something to do with Marmite, that acme of umame goodness. (Acme, not acne).
> The checker line at the grocery store was 8 deep and a veritable 6'4" blonde goddess just in front of said,"Go to #4, they just opened." My question would be " Since she was facing straight ahead, how did she know I was gazing worshipfully at her posterior"? No wonder she sent me elsewhere.


Eyes in the back of her head, or a mirror/window in front of her.


----------



## Chief Broom (31 Oct 2021)

I thought it was about half seven..its five forty...morning folks!


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2021)

Morning. Everyone remember to put their clocks back? 

We have rain due sometime between 7 and 8 depending on which forecast I go by. The foot is still achy but I need some air. Using Dr Google I think it could be Sesamoiditis with a smattering of plantar fasciitis thrown in. I should really try and cycle and get the weight off it for a while but the cycling mojo is lacking and the weather isn’t great. Maybe needing to wear boots rather than trainers for my walks too.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2021)

errr morning


I have no idea why I am awake at this time

whatever time it is


----------



## Chief Broom (31 Oct 2021)

Morning Mo  you do seem to push yourself, how about swimming to take the stress of your foot?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning Mo  you do seem to push yourself, how about swimming to take the stress of your foot?


Sadly it’s one thing I don’t enjoy. I’m quite scared of water and can barely manage a breadth of breast stroke. Lol. Shame as I know it is a great, non weight bearing exercise.


----------



## Chief Broom (31 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadly it’s one thing I don’t enjoy. I’m quite scared of water and can barely manage a breadth of breast stroke. Lol. Shame as I know it is a great, non weight bearing exercise.


May be time to ease up a little...though heaven forbid me giving advice  im wary of overdoing it and have been increasing my mileage bit by bit. I used to run a lot about 10m a day but then got a injury that i just couldnt shake and gave up in the end. I want to keep cycling as im getting to really like it -im on about 20m per day now 
ps time to buy some smart new boots


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Oct 2021)

Good morning folks, its a tad blowy and I can hear the rain hitting the windows. On days like this I’m glad of the smart turbo trainer, especially when using an app such as Fulgaz where I can explore new places or just places I’m familiar with. Do you have a turbo @Mo1959 ?


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2021)

Problem I have with the time change is that I have a DAB clock radio in the bedroom - it sets the time automatically

at some point

when it decides

so I wake up and it says 6:30 - so I assume it is 7:30 
get downstairs and it turns out it is 5:30


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

I got up at 06.50.....only to find it was 05.50.
Dreadful weather, rain and strong wind (not me).
And just who is this sane person/imposter on here. Flog and stone him/her I say.
Anyway its moan time!!! I will sh*te. Shivering and sweating. Can't afford to be ill as MrsD relies on me too much.
Onwards and upwards eh.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

At least our oven clock will be correct for 6 months. You need a degree in science (or whatever) to alter it.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

Morning. I got bored of just lying there in bed. Well we had rain last night, then we had torrential rain. And it's still raining. I think today is going to be a very very wet day.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> At least our oven clock will be correct for 6 months. You need a degree in science (or whatever) to alter it.


I presume by "whatever" you mean the user guide??

am I the only person who always has every clock telling the right time??


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Problem I have with the time change is that I have a DAB clock radio in the bedroom - it sets the time automatically
> 
> at some point
> 
> ...


We have a DAB radio, with ours it adjusts the time as soon as you tune to a radio station, I think the clock is just a standby display which gets corrected when receiving a radio signal which contains time data.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Problem I have with the time change is that I have a DAB clock radio in the bedroom - it sets the time automatically
> 
> at some point
> 
> ...


That's too complicated for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I presume by "whatever" you mean the user guide??
> 
> am I the only person who always has every clock telling the right time??




Pedant. Why can't you be like the rest of the old farts here


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I presume by "whatever" you mean the user guide??
> 
> am I the only person who always has every clock telling the right time??


Its beginning to look that way........😆


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

The only things I personally have that tell the time are my phone and tablet and they adjust themselves . Sorted


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Pedant. Why can't you be like the rest of the old farts here


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I presume by "whatever" you mean the user guide??
> 
> am I the only person who always has every clock telling the right time??


I have the user guide.......makes no sense to me.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have the user guide.......makes no sense to me.


There's a user guide?


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Oct 2021)

If you dial “ 123 “ from your land line telephone it will tell you the correct time, for the princely sum of ten shillings ( in real money) 😉


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We have a DAB radio, with ours it adjusts the time as soon as you tune to a radio station, I think the clock is just a standby display which gets corrected when receiving a radio signal which contains time data.


We have a DAM/FM radio with a permanent LED clock which self adjusted overnight.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2021)

At the third stroke it will be:

Microwave 02:29
Oven 16:01
Kitchen clock 08:24
Central heating clock 08:23
Back room clock 08:19
Front room clock 08:29
DVD Player 00:00
Phone 07:25

Is it any wonder I get confused


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There's a user guide?


Yup


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> If you dial “ 123 “ from your land line telephone it will tell you the correct time, for the princely sum of ten shillings ( in real money) 😉


 It used to be free !!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> At the third stroke it will be:
> 
> Microwave 02:29
> Oven 16:01
> ...


I will borrow that


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Pedant. Why can't you be like the rest of the old farts here


Could he be the secret sane person ?


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2021)

Morning folks.  dark and blowing a hoolie this morning.


----------



## Paulus (31 Oct 2021)

Good morning all. 
The weather is going to be pretty horrible this morning. 
Woke up at 5.30, which was 6.30 yesterday. All this cobblers about getting an extra hours sleep is phooey. You still sleep the same amount of time, hence waking up early. By 10 tonight, everyone will be tired because of the extra hour this morning. 
Why the clocks have to change is beyond me now. Keep the time at BST, call it British Standard Time and leave things alone. There is only so much daylight naturally anyway.

Anyway, lunch with some friends later on, something to look forward to.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2021)

I have risen!

The extra hour was most enjoyable. Well, we're back on Greenwich Mean Time, so its downhill to cooler temperatures, ice, and hopefully lots of snow.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2021)

Good morning. 95% chance of rain. 25mph winds.....yep the Met Office got that right. I may stay indoors. I have no plans.

Excellent day with No.1 son and his partner yesterday. The van Gogh Alive exhibition followed by dinner. I drove, Mrs P is sleeping.

I wanted to get some pics to show the exhibition. It's impossible to do it justice. One is in a huge darkened room surrounded by enormous video screens across which van Gogh's life is told through dazzling projections of his work, lights and music. It's an immersive exhibition and it truly is. Everyone just stood, watched, listened, turned heads this way and that..........and people were smiling........all the time

Simply STUNNING. A very emotional experience.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Could he be the secret sane person ?


Well I may concede that there always has to be one I suppose


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. 95% chance of rain. 25mph winds.....yep the Met Office got that right. I may stay indoors. I have no plans.
> 
> Excellent day with No.1 son and his partner yesterday. The van Gogh Alive exhibition followed by dinner. I drove, Mrs P is sleeping.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salad Dodger (31 Oct 2021)

Good morning, world! 
Down here in Kent its blowing a gale, accompanied by rain. 
That wouldn't be a problem, except that I am taking Mrs Salad out to lunch today (it's her birthday) at a restaurant down on the harbour. We may be dodging the breaking waves to get from the car to the door of the restaurant!


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2021)

Morning all 

Judging by the amount of rain we're having, I reckon I will soon have a beachside residence. 
Off doggie walking this morning and then off to the Black Horse for Sunday lunch.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well I may concede that there always has to be one I suppose


To prove the rule........


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Oct 2021)

Good morning all, and, for tonight, Happy Samhain ! 
More rain forecast for this morning, although it hasn’t arrived yet.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Haven't you tried?




I supposed I could shell out some cash and get a professional to try


----------



## gavroche (31 Oct 2021)

Good morning all. All together now : Happy birthday to Gavroche (repeat).
Going for lunch booked at 1pm on Anglesey, 17 of us. Because I intend to have a drink, I am not driving there and not paying the bill either.
My daughter has made me a Birthday cake which I will post on here much later on.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2021)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. All together now : Happy birthday to Gavroche (repeat).
> Going for lunch booked at 1pm on Anglesey, 17 of us. Because I intend to have a drink, I am not driving there and not paying the bill either.
> My daughter has made me a Birthday cake which I will post on here much later on.



  Happy Birthday.


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I wouldn't say we are sane. That's stretching the imagination bit is that




I only come on here because we tend to be nut jobs

There coming to take me away ha hathere coming to take me away.To the Marmite farm.Just thought I’d add that in to emphasise the point that I’m a qualified nut job.


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Could he be the secret sane person ?





welsh dragon said:


> Well I may concede that there always has to be one I suppose


NO , I’m the secret sane person.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2021)

It came down I heard the bang 12 miles away

View: https://youtu.be/cFx2n91glq4


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. All together now : Happy birthday to Gavroche (repeat).
> Going for lunch booked at 1pm on Anglesey, 17 of us. Because I intend to have a drink, I am not driving there and not paying the bill either.
> My daughter has made me a Birthday cake which I will post on here much later on.


May I ask which pub/restaurant you are going to ?


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> At least our oven clock will be correct for 6 months. You need a degree in science (or whatever) to alter it.



I’ll second that Now were did I put the cooker instruction manual

Edit Hells teeth I’ve just thought the clock on the car radio doesn’t change automatically until 

Edit Surprise started the car the clock had changed


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It came down I heard the bang 12 miles away
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/cFx2n91glq4



Amazing.
Fred Dibnah might find himself out of work


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks, its a tad blowy and I can hear the rain hitting the windows. On days like this I’m glad of the smart turbo trainer, especially when using an app such as Fulgaz where I can explore new places or just places I’m familiar with. Do you have a turbo @Mo1959 ?


I detest indoor exercise but did drag the exercise bike back indoors. Only used once so far but at least it’s there for when the weather is bad. Come to think of it, I should really use it just now and try and rest the foot a bit. Did my 4 mile walk this morning but stuck boots on for more support. Not too bad until the last mile when the big toe joint started to get a bit achy. Maybe running shoes are too flexible for serious walking? I maybe need the slight rigidity and support from boots so might stick with them to see. 

Well timed walk as it’s now raining.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> ps time to buy some smart new boots


You must be a mind reader! New pair of Hotter Ridge GTX in extra wide fitting arriving on Tuesday.


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I detest indoor exercise but did drag the exercise bike back indoors. Only used once so far but at least it’s there for when the weather is bad. Come to think of it, I should really use it just now and try and rest the foot a bit. Did my 4 mile walk this morning but stuck boots on for more support. Not too bad until the last mile when the big toe joint started to get a bit achy. Maybe running shoes are too flexible for serious walking? I maybe need the slight rigidity and support from boots so might stick with them to see.
> 
> Well timed walk as it’s now raining.




I’ve got a dodgy right knee.If I’m walking any distance I use a Leki walking pole Takes the weight off No problem thank goodness when I’m cycling 🚴‍♀️


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You must be a mind reader! New pair of Hotter Ridge GTX in extra wide fitting arriving on Tuesday.




So that makes 20 million and 1 pairs of shoes


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Oct 2021)

Well the weather is certainly variable. I had a lovely ( virtual ) ride along the Pentcaitland Railway Trail. A lovely sunny day, lots of gentle downhills with a couple of lumps thrown in. Switched out to Mrs Tenkaykev's saddle/saddle post and she is now exploring the environs of the Gateshead area.
The wind has dropped, the rain has stopped, the Sun is peeping between the clouds. Todays Bournemouth 10 road race was called off on Friday due to the forecast storms. As part of the course goes along the Prom I can see why they erred on the side of caution.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Oct 2021)

After a long evening/night of fun and laughs and romance and passion we are staying under our duvet for a few more hours yet.

Our bed is currently a mattress on the floor at the front of the house with lovely views out albeit besmirched by wind and rain.

Very snuggly it is too.

Forgot all about the clock thing too. 🕒


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Oct 2021)

After a long evening/night of fun and laughs and romance and passion we are staying under our duvet for a few more hours yet.

Our bed is currently a mattress on the floor at the front of the house with lovely views out albeit besmirched by wind and rain.

Very snuggly it is too.

Forgot all about the clock thing as well. 🕒


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> After a long evening/night of fun and laughs and romance and passion we are staying under our duvet for a few more hours yet.
> 
> Our bed is currently a mattress on the floor at the front of the house with lovely views out albeit besmirched by wind and rain.
> 
> ...


Heard you the first time! We’re only senile, not deaf


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2021)

We have three trees down blocking the village off


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2021)

Don't look like my doggie wants to go for a walk - she's refusing to get out of bed.
Can't say that I blame her.


----------



## GM (31 Oct 2021)

Morning all... Happy Birthday @gavroche 

Like Kev I'm glad of the spin bike, at the moment I'm doing a virtual LeJog still in Cornwall near Redruth, I've stopped for a comfort stop and breakfast 

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> NO , I’m the secret sane person.


Errrr........... surely thinking one is sane isn't proof of sanity........ possibly thinking one is sane and everyone else is insane is the first sign of insanity?🤔

Insane logic


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2021)

Happy birthday @gavroche it's mine next Friday


----------



## Paulus (31 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Errrr........... surely thinking one is sane isn't proof of sanity........ possibly thinking one is sane and everyone else is insane is the first sign of insanity?🤔
> 
> Insane logic


Wasn't that the catch in the book Catch 22?
If you think you are insane to want to get away from the war, you can't be insane


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Could he be the secret sane person ?


I have quite a few people that can testify that that is not correct

plus any kid that was ever in one of my lessons (I was once told off for thanking a kid who said I was the weirdest teacher ever!)


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It used to be free !!


Search for "time is", if you want to be accurate.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> We have three trees down blocking the village off


That's no way to talk about those nice Insulate Britain people


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> The weather is going to be pretty horrible this morning.
> Woke up at 5.30, which was 6.30 yesterday. All this cobblers about getting an extra hours sleep is phooey. You still sleep the same amount of time, hence waking up early. By 10 tonight, everyone will be tired because of the extra hour this morning.
> Why the clocks have to change is beyond me now. Keep the time at BST, call it British Standard Time and leave things alone. There is only so much daylight naturally anyway.
> ...


We tried that, remember!
_"The definition of British Standard Time in the dictionary is the standard time used in Britain all the year round from 1968 to 1971, set one hour ahead of Greenwich Mean Time and equalling Central European Time."_


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. All together now : Happy birthday to Gavroche (repeat).
> Going for lunch booked at 1pm on Anglesey, 17 of us. Because I intend to have a drink, I am not driving there and not paying the bill either.
> My daughter has made me a Birthday cake which I will post on here much later on.




And a HAPPY birthday from me as well. 21 again i suspect?


----------



## Paulus (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> We tried that, remember!
> _"The definition of British Standard Time in the dictionary is the standard time used in Britain all the year round from 1968 to 1971, set one hour ahead of Greenwich Mean Time and equalling Central European Time."_


Didn't we have double summer time between those years also?


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> Didn't we have double summer time between those years also?


Nah, you've to go back a few more years(1940's), for that.


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Nah, you've to go back a few more years(1940's), for that.


I'm pretty certain that I remember double summertime and I wasn't around in the 40s.
Edit: My mistake. It's the years when we didn't change the clocks that I remember - 1968 -1971.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm pretty certain that I remember double summertime and I wasn't around in the 40s.
> Edit: My mistake. It's the years when we didn't change the clocks that I remember.


I recall going to France and there was a 2 hour difference.......I think it was early eighty's


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm pretty certain that I remember double summertime and I wasn't around in the 40s.
> Edit: My mistake. It's the years when we didn't change the clocks that I remember - 1968 -1971.



There were a few years when they didn't change the clocks, somewhere around 1970.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

“British Double Summer Time”

There have been periods in UK history where DST was 2 hours ahead of standard time. This is known as “British Double Summer Time” (BDST), “Double Summer Time,” or “Double British Summer Time.”

During World War II the UK went on an extended DST period from February 25, 1940 to October 7, 1945, effectively adding 1 hour to the time zone (UTC+1). During the DST period in the summer, another hour was added to the time zone (UTC+2).

There was another period of BDST in 1947, which was brought on by severe fuel shortages in the country.

https://www.timeanddate.com/time/uk/time-zone-background.html


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

And blame William Willett for coming up with the idea of getting folk out of bed earlier in the summer.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Oct 2021)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all. All together now : Happy birthday to Gavroche (repeat).
> Going for lunch booked at 1pm on Anglesey, 17 of us. Because I intend to have a drink, I am not driving there and not paying the bill either.
> My daughter has made me a Birthday cake which I will post on here much later on.


Happy birthday


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2021)

Weve been hit by a no sheet, honest to God tornado. We suffered only minor greenhouse damaged, but bith my neighbours to one side suffered damage to their roof. All 3 roads in and out the village blocked by fallen trees. My weather station recorded gusts of 73 mph! Within 2 minutes it had been and gone and now the sun's out.


----------



## HMS_Dave (31 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Weve been hit by a no sheet, honest to God tornado. We suffered only minor greenhouse damaged, but bith my neighbours to one side suffered damage to their roof. All 3 roads in and out the village blocked by fallen trees. My weather station recorded gusts of 73 mph! Within 2 minutes it had been and gone and now the sun's out.


Where's Helen Hunt and Bill Paxton when you need them?


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> NO , I’m the secret sane person.


Oh I am disappointed, aren’t there any Stanley Kubrick / Kirk Douglas fans on the thread .


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2021)

Me big Kubrick fan.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Weve been hit by a no sheet, honest to God tornado. We suffered only minor greenhouse damaged, but bith my neighbours to one side suffered damage to their roof. All 3 roads in and out the village blocked by fallen trees. My weather station recorded gusts of 73 mph! Within 2 minutes it had been and gone and now the sun's out.


WOW
there was one round here a few weeks ago - knocked down a few walls and trees - and seriously messed up a roof

Met Office said they are quite rare but do happen - and are getting more common


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

Looks like the Uk is set for Gale force winds and torrential rain from now until 11 pm tonight. We might just be on the edge of it, at least I hope so


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Oct 2021)

Another wet but colourful local walk.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2021)

According to the Met Office we are due lightning soon

although they seem to be changing the forecast every 2 minutes at the moment - but be one of those atmospheric conditions where it is all balanced and the slightest change in temperature changes everything


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2021)

Mrs D says theres pictures of the tornado, complete with funnel cloud, on social media.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

So...... I recorded a film with Daniel Craig and was looking forward to watching it.
The film was Layer Cake..
I am not a prude and can accept some language.....but that was ridiculous. Every sentence had F*cking this or that..
I lasted 20 minutes before deleting it. 
Sad really and imo below him.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

It's hissing down here now and blowing a hoolie.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Oh I am disappointed, aren’t there any Stanley Kubrick / Kirk Douglas fans on the thread .


Isn't quoting yourself a bit like talking and answering yourself?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Me big Kubrick fan.


What I want to know is...

Kubrick made a realistic-looking space sci-fi movie in 1968 (2001: A Space Odyssey) without using any real spacecraft, so why can't a realistic-looking western movie be made in 2021 without the use of real guns!?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

Not a Kubrick fan. Nor a Stephen King fan either.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's hissing down here now and blowing a hoolie.


Not stopped here all day.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not a Kubrick fan. Nor a Stephen King fan either.


Me neither


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Weve been hit by a no sheet, honest to God tornado. We suffered only minor greenhouse damaged, but bith my neighbours to one side suffered damage to their roof. All 3 roads in and out the village blocked by fallen trees. My weather station recorded gusts of 73 mph! Within 2 minutes it had been and gone and now the sun's out.


Anyone hurt?


----------



## Chief Broom (31 Oct 2021)

Raining here, it was meant to be raining a few hours earlier but didnt...i could have gone for a longer walk! 
Its not unusual for the forecast to be wrong where i live  Went fishing one day as it was meant to be a lovely sunny day.....i could see the storm front barrelling down the firth it ****** down, waited for it to stop and fished on in the drizzle. Murphy my dog at the time then decided to eat all my bait...5 sandeels and 2 mackerel fillets  i soggily ******ed of home!


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2021)

Rain finally eased so managed another gentle wander. Everyone suddenly came out of the woodwork. Lol. Mostly dog walkers. One lovely Collie decided I was a soft touch and dropped a stick at my feet so needed to throw it several times. Presume it’ll be dark around 5.30?


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Rain finally eased so managed another gentle wander. Everyone suddenly came out of the woodwork. Lol. Mostly dog walkers. One lovely Collie decided I was a soft touch and dropped a stick at my feet so needed to throw it several times. Presume it’ll be dark around 5.30?


You weren't tempted to "throw the stick" then sit on it, whilst the dog looked for it.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You weren't tempted to "throw the stick" then sit on it, whilst the dog looked for it.


No. It was too muddy!


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> No. It was too muddy!


And you didn't want it jumping up at you?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> And you didn't want it jumping up at you?


It was well behaved. Just dropped the stick and waited patiently.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It was well behaved. Just dropped the stick and waited patiently.


But you never "threw it" then hid it, did you.


----------



## 12boy (31 Oct 2021)

So glad there was a good bike ride yesterday. Sleet, snow, wind and rain all day and prolly tonight too. As is usually the case, the weather will be nasty for the trick or treaters.
Happy birthday, Gavroche!
Fortunately I have my weight bench and other exercise crap and I can spend an hour easy organizing all the medical bills and statements that came in since I last did this a few weeks ago. A good floor sweep and a trudge or perhaps a couple of projects and the day will be spent.
I was watching an NZ show called "Brokenwood Mysteries" recently and had to put captions on as I do occasionally with British and Aussie programs. As soon as the captions are on the dialog becomes comprehensible without reading the captions . 
As far as sanity goes for those on this thread, for some reasons the quote" in the country of the blind the one eyed man is king". Crazy, huh?
Be safe and well.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

12boy said:


> So glad there was a good bike ride yesterday. Sleet, snow, wind and rain all day and prolly tonight too. As is usually the case, the weather will be nasty for the trick or treaters.
> Happy birthday, Gavroche!
> Fortunately I have my weight bench and other exercise crap and I can spend an hour easy organizing all the medical bills and statements that came in since I last did this a few weeks ago. A good floor sweep and a trudge or perhaps a couple of projects and the day will be spent.
> I was watching an NZ show called "Brokenwood Mysteries" recently and had to put captions on as I do occasionally with British and Aussie programs. As soon as the captions are on the dialog becomes comprehensible without reading the captions .
> ...


That women in front of you at the chechouts must be ruler of the earth in that case.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's hissing down here now and blowing a hoolie.





Dave7 said:


> Not stopped here all day.


I didn't get an extra hour in bed because I just stayed up an hour longer! When I finally woke up (my usual 6.5 hours later), conditions were looking really grim outside so I didn't bother getting up straight away. I solved a Times Quick Cryptic Crossword and played a couple of computer puzzle games. 

Then I checked the forecast - yes, grim most of the day, but there was supposed to be a 1 hour dry, sunny interval at lunchtime. Fat chance! Oh, hang on, what is that filtering round the edge of the curtain...? I peeked out between the curtains, and sure enough, the rain had stopped, the clouds had parted, the sun was shining!

No time to waste... I got my cycling togs on, rushed downstairs, and went out to do my 7th 6 km lumpy loop in 7 days. I didn't need anything from the shops and there is no Metro at the weekend, but I did my standard loop anyway. I got back dry, then the weather turned grim again. 

Hey - white van man - those bloody zigzag lines by the pedestrian crossing mean NO PARKING (or overtaking)! 

What it should look like to road users approaching from the Burnley direction...






Nice and clear, everybody can see what is happening.

What the idiotic delivery man had done... 






Yes, I know that doesn't actually _LOOK _like a van - use your imagination! 

I have seen some stupid things out on the road, but that has to be towards the top of the pile...  A parent pushing a child in a buggy from the left in front of that van wouldn't have a clue what was coming at them!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Presume it’ll be dark around 5.30?


Up there, maybe. Here, in overcast/rainy conditions, it will be starting to get dark just before sunset, so more like 4:30 pm!


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So...... I recorded a film with Daniel Craig and was looking forward to watching it.
> The film was Layer Cake..
> I am not a prude and can accept some language.....but that was ridiculous. Every sentence had F*cking this or that..
> I lasted 20 minutes before deleting it.
> Sad really and imo below him.


Might i recommend the Al Pacino version of Scarface? You'll positively _loovvveeee_ that!


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So...... I recorded a film with Daniel Craig and was looking forward to watching it.
> The film was Layer Cake..
> I am not a prude and can accept some language.....but that was ridiculous. Every sentence had F*cking this or that..
> I lasted 20 minutes before deleting it.
> Sad really and imo below him.


I thought Layer Cake was pretty good.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2021)

It had stopped raining by dinner time, but we've had a series of heavy showers since, we went out for about an hour, went down the local pound shop for some chocolate, gave us a chance to try out the new wheelchair, its a big improvement on the old one, but it should be, it cost more than twice as much, the old one is a self propelled chair with the big back wheels, the new one is a transit chair with small wheels on it fitted with fat tyres, they were coping with our uneven pavements far better than the old chair. On the way back we found ourselves racing a shower we could see it coming over and just made it home before it chucked it down.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> I thought Layer Cake was pretty good.


And maybe it was.
Out of interest I googled it and it was in the top few films with the most f*cking used. Just too much for me.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Presume it’ll be dark around 5.30?





ColinJ said:


> Up there, maybe. Here, in overcast/rainy conditions, it will be starting to get dark just before sunset, so more like 4:30 pm!


Tries to cross unlit kitchen at 4:27, bangs shin, puts light on! 

It is looking darker, damper, and more depressing than a very dark, damp and depressing place on planet_ Dark, Damp and Depressing_!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2021)

Looking on the brighter side though... it only gets 49 minutes worse than this over the next 7 weeks and then starts heading back into the light!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Tries to cross unlit kitchen at 4:27, bangs shin, puts light on!
> 
> It is looking darker, damper, and more depressing than a very dark, damp and depressing place on planet_ Dark, Damp and Depressing_!


I just feel my way round. Saves on the leccy


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> And maybe it was.
> Out of interest I googled it and it was in the top few films with the most f*cking used. Just too much for me.


I’m no fan of swearing either. Not seen Layer Cake. I have however watched Ben Kingsley in Sexy Beast. That would take some beating 
Brilliant film though !


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2021)

Raining out - and cold

That should keep this little grasping b*****s inside and stop them knocking on the door!!!!


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Anyone hurt?


Not that I know of.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Not that I know of.


That's the main thing.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2021)

Been for a walk in the dark


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Been for a walk in the dark


Get wet?


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Get wet?


No


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No


Not "Trick or Treating" were you.


----------



## Exlaser2 (31 Oct 2021)

Dirk said:


> Happy birthday @gavroche it's mine next Friday



Happy birthday to both of you.

But come on folks , let’s get in the correct order . I am next, as my birthday is on Tuesday 😂😀


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not "Trick or Treating" were you.


No not me, USA crap


----------



## numbnuts (31 Oct 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Happy birthday to both of you.
> 
> But come on folks , let’s get in the correct order . I am next, as my birthday is on Tuesday 😂😀


Mine was 28 days ago, but I didn't tell anybody, it was just another day mile stone


----------



## 12boy (31 Oct 2021)

Mill stone not miles stone.


----------



## postman (31 Oct 2021)

For the second year no trick or treaters have called here.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No not me, USA crap


You're not as young as the rest of them doing it either.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2021)

When I was 9/10 I used to hide behind the sofa.

A teddy bear with body armour is meant to be threatening? Dr Who has been shite for decades.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> When I was 9/10 I used to hide behind the sofa.
> 
> A teddy bear with body armour is meant to be threatening? Dr Who has been shite for decades.


Trick or treater's at yer door?


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Trick or treater's at yer door?


None yet.........and we don't have any treats for them........


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

PaulSB said:


> None yet.........and we don't have any treats for them........


Thought they were why you were hiding behind the sofa.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Raining out - and cold
> 
> That should keep this little grasping b*****s inside and stop them knocking on the door!!!!





PaulSB said:


> None yet.........and we don't have any treats for them........


I have noticed a much smaller turnout tonight, which I'm sure is weather-related!

I was just talking to my stepdaughter... Apparently, where she is (Birmingham) the kids increasingly want money rather than sweets. She has offered them sweets when they hold out a bag and they look disappointed - the bags being loaded with cash!

Ooh, I can hear them knocking next door. They have a young daughter so probably do the pumpkin in window thing... 

I have blackout blinds so they probably can't even see that I am here!


----------



## GM (31 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> For the second year no trick or treaters have called here.




We've had 2 callers but Alan's 🐶 barking frightened them away, spend 6 quid in Asda this morning on treats as well!


----------



## Paulus (31 Oct 2021)

No callers here tonight, but the curtains are drawn and all the other lights are off.
Nothing to give them anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2021)

"_Yeah, love - I've just gone for a little drive in Cheshire. I'll be back soon after I... Oh, CRAP - I just dropped the phone - If you can still hear me, hang on a minute while I pick it up... *KERBANG, THUD, THUD, THUD, KERCRASSSSSSSSH!*_"





"_Actually, I might be a wee bit late getting home. I've just remembered that the mechanic at the garage said that the car has a couple of small jobs which need sorting out before next week's MOT test..._"


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

ColinJ said:


> "_Yeah, love - I've just gone for a little drive in Cheshire. I'll be back soon after I... Oh, CRAP - I just dropped the phone - If you can still hear me, hang on a minute while I pick it up... *KERBANG, THUD, THUD, THUD, KERCRASSSSSSSSH!*_"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The date on your camera needs resetting.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> The date on your camera needs resetting.


Given that it was posted in 2018, I am happy to believe that it was shot in 2016!


----------



## numbnuts (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2021)

Morning. Another wet start but supposed to brighten up later. 

Just going to do the 4 mile riverside wander When daylight appears. 

Start of another month. Time is flying by far too fast!


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2021)

I have risen!

Half term is over so Mrs and Mini D are back at school and my routine can return to normal. Ahhhh.

I see my tornado has made the national news this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Half term is over so Mrs and Mini D are back at school and my routine can return to normal. Ahhhh.
> 
> I see my tornado has made the national news this morning.


Has Bruce had all his jags now? Be able to walk him to school or is it too far? Is it only 5 minutes per month of age until they are a year old or something like that?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Half term is over so Mrs and Mini D are back at school and my routine can return to normal. Ahhhh.
> 
> I see my tornado has made the national news this morning.


I saw that and wondered if it was your tornado.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2021)

Good day. It's dark, the wind is howling and the rain like machine gunfire on the windows. Another indoor day I suspect! A week since I had any proper exercise, I need to sort this out. My morning stretch routine has gone out of the window. I WILL fix this.

A good friend took delivery of her new Dolan on Friday. She's taken today off work and invited me on the inaugural ride. Sadly this is postponed. I've promised to pop round this afternoon and help with final set up and supply grease for the pedal spindles.

In other news my best friend sent me a long, long message yesterday. She's not good at this so I was both surprised and very happy to get it. We're meeting for lunch in a month or so. Covid and a few other bits mean it's almost two years since we did what used to be a normal regular event.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

No trick or treaters here last night. We haven't had any since we've lived here (16 years) probably because there's very few kids around here and the average age of my neighbours is around 80.


----------



## Paulus (1 Nov 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Still a bit breezy outside, but it looks like it will be a dry, bright day.
The usual stuff to do, dog walks, domestics and I will get a bimble in later. Also, I have to pick up my meager winnings from a bet I put on for the weekend. ----
Barnet to win, England to beat Australia in the T20 cricket, and the third bet was for Spurs to win, but that went badly wrong. 
I rarely place bets, but at the escape committee meeting on friday I was kind of talked into it, but I may just about get my money back. 

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> No trick or treaters here last night. We haven't had any since we've lived here (16 years) probably because there's very few kids around here and the average age of my neighbours is around 80.


We had one door knocker but ignored it. I will look for smashed eggs later.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2021)

Morning all.
Bed early and slept heavy.
Got up for a pee/wee wee//widdle......i thought the analogue clock said 03.30. Got back and realised it was 0600. SO.... I got up only to realise I had not adjusted that clock. Sat here now thinking "what *#** time is it??


----------



## Salad Dodger (1 Nov 2021)

Good morning, world! 

We are promised mainly dry and bright weather today, but chilly. A coat will probably be required. 

Today, we need to go shopping for a new saucepan. We have had a cast iron pot, with enamelled interior, which we bought many years ago from Sainsburys. A sort of "knock off" Le Creuset one. A big chunk of the enamel has come away from the bottom of the pot after countless hours of use, so a replacement is being sought today. 

And we might also start buying a few Christmas provisions: some drink and some nibbles which must be put away in a cupboard and not brought out until Christmas, lest they should all be consumed well before the festive season.......


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2021)

Good morning people, bright and breezy here but damp under foot, the forecast is for a dry day so a bimble might be in order.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, grey and damp here.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2021)

Good morning wheezey ones. Well that was an interesting night. Torrential rain and Gale force winds. On the local Facebook page there was lots of talk about trees and and branches down on Mach, fencing blown across the old bridge at Mach. Trampolines in hedges etc.

I think Mr WD might want to do a proper shop in Newtown today but I am not driving anywhere. The roads will be covered in water and detritus so he can think again. 

I spoke to my mum yesterday. She told me my younger brother has Covid19 and is quite unwell.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Salad Dodger (1 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> No trick or treaters here last night. We haven't had any since we've lived here (16 years) probably because there's very few kids around here and the average age of my neighbours is around 80.



We live in a cul de sac of (mainly) retired folks, so there's not a lot of trick or treating. We did get two young girls call, but they couldn't get the doorbell to work. Mrs Salad heard them talking on the doorstep, debating whether to knock the door, or just not bother. She opened the door and appeared suitably scared by their masks and costumes. 
I then had to take the bell push to bits and dry it out to restore it to working order, but we got no more callers.....


----------



## gavroche (1 Nov 2021)

Salut. still in bed and I can hear heavy rain on the velux and strong winds. Looks like another day indoors. I guess many roads will be flooded again today so not planning to go anywhere.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We had one door knocker but ignored it. I will look for smashed eggs later.


I think that my pumpkin might have scared any kids off.....


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> I see my tornado has made the national news this morning.


Brussels sprouts and baked beans a very hazardous combination.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Nov 2021)

Morning bright sunshine, but only 5c, I've got a loaf baking right now smells lovely.


----------



## pawl (1 Nov 2021)

No sun.No flowers.No birdsong November


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  soggy again so will miss my ride today....going to order up some mudguards. Ordered up my tesco shop and whilst going through my freezer to see what i need i found 2 cornetto's which didnt last long  Nearest corner shop is a mile up the road so when i need some fresh veg like peppers/mushrooms etc i cycle up only to discover they havent got any....doh Frozen veg is bleeeu! apart from peas.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Nov 2021)

Well - looks like it is going to be chucking it down all day so the bike can stay in the shed!

I do need to go to Tesco because I forgot some things the other day - including taking the bag of plastic bags and plastic wrapping to the recycling in Tesco entrance. That has made a huge difference to the volume of stuff we put in the 'general waste' bin!
And we are now out of salt and potatoes as well

Oh - and it has to be Tesco - ASDA and Morrissions have no chance - the Tesco car park is under the shop so you can go in and out without getting wet - gotta get the priorities right!


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> No sun.No flowers.No birdsong November


Its not that grim! only this morning i heard a couple of soggy crows wheezing  In fact i felt so invigorated at 6am i ignored the grey drizzle and trudged into the muddy field and sang a couple of Julie Andrews numbers..The Hills are Alive tra la


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> No sun.No flowers.No birdsong November


No snow either.


----------



## GM (1 Nov 2021)

Morning all...Going for a nice long walk with Alan🐶 shortly while it's sunny. I got 15/18 points on PopMaster just now, I normally get around 20 most mornings.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Brinklow loop, rode 25 miles, what they call a bright and breezy morning, great fun with it behind me, I was on the fixed and was in danger of spinning out in places, into the breeze was just plain hard work, dropping down towards Brinklow from Stretton Under Fosse I was just about making 18mph, normally I'd be in the low 20's, that breeze was cold as well, one of those that blew straight through you instead off going round you. it was a good morning out on the bike, the leaves are turning and some of the trees are looking spectacular, theres also some leaves on the road now, wet in some places just to keep you on you're toes. I enjoyed that, it cleared the head nicely.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2021)

MrsD's making a Caldo verde for lunch.


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2021)

I didn't realize this could be done. A man has described his shock at returning to his house and finding it stripped of all furnishings after it was sold without his knowledge.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-engla...UQYXm0FSWowqcRi03hcRjdMngUlh9WhECJSIzuW9EtM4M


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I didn't realize this could be done. A man has described his shock at returning to his house and finding it stripped of all furnishings after it was sold without his knowledge.
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-59069662?at_campaign=64&at_medium=custom7&at_custom1=[post+type]&at_custom2=facebook_page&at_custom4=34FCC168-3AFE-11EC-92B1-50750EDC252D&at_custom3=BBC+News&fbclid=IwAR1eS7B9WJ3VOGUQYXm0FSWowqcRi03hcRjdMngUlh9WhECJSIzuW9EtM4M


And, as usual, the police wash their hands of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I didn't realize this could be done. A man has described his shock at returning to his house and finding it stripped of all furnishings after it was sold without his knowledge.
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-59069662?at_campaign=64&at_medium=custom7&at_custom1=[post+type]&at_custom2=facebook_page&at_custom4=34FCC168-3AFE-11EC-92B1-50750EDC252D&at_custom3=BBC+News&fbclid=IwAR1eS7B9WJ3VOGUQYXm0FSWowqcRi03hcRjdMngUlh9WhECJSIzuW9EtM4M




That's outrageous. I can hardly believe it can happen


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2021)

Fish for us today. And it's still 
Here


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> MrsD's making a Caldo verde for lunch.


Are all the pubs closed today ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Nov 2021)

An interesting ride this morning. Went past the airport both ways. On the way out I noticed around 100 police vans parked at the Royal Highland Showground, adjacent to the airport. Never seen anything like it. Then on the way back as I came past the airport again I was met with the sight of the US Presidential motorcade coming in the opposite direction, around 30 vehicles in total with two massive presumably armoured truck-like limousines in their midst, flying presidential crests. And a large troop carrying helicopter tracking it all at low level. Quite a sight. Quite a few press stood on the cycle path taking photo’s.
Edit, adding BBC link 
View: https://twitter.com/bbcscotlandnews/status/1455140262863323141?s=21


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> An interesting ride this morning. Went past the airport both ways. On the way out I noticed around 100 police vans parked at the Royal Highland Showground, adjacent to the airport. Never seen anything like it. Then on the way back as I came past the airport again I was met with the sight of the US Presidential motorcade coming in the opposite direction, around 30 vehicles in total with two massive presumably armoured truck-like limousines in their midst, flying presidential crests. And a large troop carrying helicopter tracking it all at low level. Quite a sight. Quite a few press stood on the cycle path taking photo’s.
> Edit, adding BBC link
> View: https://twitter.com/bbcscotlandnews/status/1455140262863323141?s=21





I understood that Biden arrived in the UK with 80 vehicles. Great. Climate change meeting is going swimmingly and meaningfully well.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Nov 2021)

Must have just missed this...

View: https://twitter.com/theedinburgnews/status/1455157213069131778?s=21


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2021)

Decision made......cottage pie for us


----------



## numbnuts (1 Nov 2021)

Dun walking 12,036 steps
Cup-a-soup for me


----------



## pawl (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> No snow either.





Give BBC weather a chance They’ll find some even if it has no chance of happening


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> No sun.No flowers.No birdsong November


Lots of birds still sing, or at least make cheerful noises, in November. Sparrows always make happy noises. The twittering of a group of long tailed tits is another favourite. Dippers sing properly defending territories from mid winter. Flocks of geese and if you are lucky whooper swans are amazing. And the trilling of a group of waxwings is sublime.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2021)

Finally kicked myself out the door for a short bimble. 3 weeks since the last one and ages before that too  Apart from being a bit breezy, it was reasonably enjoyable once I got going. Barely 17 miles but I don't care these days. Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Finally kicked myself out the door for a short bimble. 3 weeks since the last one and ages before that too  Apart from being a bit breezy, it was reasonably enjoyable once I got going. Barely 17 miles but I don't care these days. Lol


Well done Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done Mo.


Might be another 3 weeks till the next one!  At least it gave the foot a relative rest.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Nov 2021)

Brighter day here.

Managed to crack off 1.5 hours on the treadmill/turbo/multi-gym tha we installed last year. Have kept this up for almost a whole year now.

Start of the big clean-up for the house as we have friends here at the weekend.

Expensive week 1 - new dental bridge to be fitted as old one failed after thirteen years. Never playfight with a large Weimaraner!

Expensive week 2 - Mrs SD at the hairdressers this week. Megabucks time - does look terrific though.

Hoping for good news from B-o-E monetary committee on Thursday when base rates will rise with a bit of luck.

Still waiting for my booster invite.

Making a curry today.

End of update.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Expensive week 1 - new dental bridge to be fitted as old one failed after thirteen years. Never playfight with a large Weimaraner!


Lol. Dogs can be so clumsy. I bent down to clap a Whippet on my morning walk which jumped up at the same time and I got it's nose nearly in my eye!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Dogs can be so clumsy. I bent down to clap a Whippet on my morning walk which jumped up at the same time and I got it's nose nearly in my eye!



He's long gone now but he head-butted me and one of the teeth on either side of my two front teeth snapped clean off.

Couldn't have a crown as the root was split straight down the middle too.

Effing (sorry @Dave7 ) hurt.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Might be another 3 weeks till the next one!  *At least it gave the foot a relative rest. *


What'd you do, take it off and leave it behind?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> He's long gone now but he head-butted me and one of the teeth on either side of my two front teeth snapped clean off.
> 
> Couldn't have a crown as the root was split straight down the middle too.
> 
> Effing (sorry @Dave7 ) hurt.


No f*kcing swearing on here please


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I didn't realize this could be done. A man has described his shock at returning to his house and finding it stripped of all furnishings after it was sold without his knowledge.
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-59069662?at_campaign=64&at_medium=custom7&at_custom1=[post+type]&at_custom2=facebook_page&at_custom4=34FCC168-3AFE-11EC-92B1-50750EDC252D&at_custom3=BBC+News&fbclid=IwAR1eS7B9WJ3VOGUQYXm0FSWowqcRi03hcRjdMngUlh9WhECJSIzuW9EtM4M


Only very slightly related but this reminded me of a prank we used to pull at college.

If two people from the same residence hall went away for the weekend and occupied rooms above each other things got swapped around.

A team would gain entry to both rooms, swap and identically place the contents in the opposite rooms.

When the occupants arrived back they'd be intercepted, persuaded to go to the pub with a bunch of "friends" and plied with large amounts of alcohol, sufficient to significantly disorientate them........

The male and female halls where next to each other. The classic move was from one dorm to another.......a lot of people in on that one.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2021)

Ok people. Why is one of my posts awaiting mod approval on another thread about removing helmet or not after an accident if the helmet has lights ?

I presume it's because it has the word helmet in it.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok people. Why is one of my posts awaiting mod approval on another thread about removing helmet or not after an accident if the helmet has lights ?
> 
> I presume it's because it has the word helmet in it.



Obviously, I haven't seen your post, if it is "awaiting approval" but:

Presumably not because of the word "helmet", because I can see your post quoted above.

Could it be that removing injured persons helmet is, perhaps, not advised/best practice? 

I am not first aid trained, nor medically trained, so, I have no idea what the right thing to do is.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Obviously, I haven't seen your post, if it is "awaiting approval" but:
> 
> Presumably not because of the word "helmet", because I can see your post quoted above.
> 
> ...


Perhaps. I didn't actually comment on the rights and wrongs of taking a helmet off or not. But they are quite a contentious subject


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok people. Why is one of my posts awaiting mod approval on another thread about removing helmet or not after an accident if the helmet has lights ?
> 
> I presume it's because it has the word helmet in it.


I've no idea but I found a new forum I didn't know about. All I can say is WOW! Lots of aggression in there.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've no idea but I found a new forum I didn't know about. All I can say is WOW! Lots of aggression in there.


Do you get to it from the top of this page by any chance


----------



## PaulSB (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Chief Broom (1 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok people. Why is one of my posts awaiting mod approval on another thread about removing helmet or not after an accident if the helmet has lights ?
> 
> I presume it's because it has the word helmet in it.


I had to wait for approval twice on that thread...thought it was me


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Nov 2021)

Right Only COnnect is starting - lets see how many I get today


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> I had to wait for approval twice on that thread...thought it was me




So did I. I guess my post was not accepted.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok people. Why is one of my posts awaiting mod approval on another thread about removing helmet or not after an accident if the helmet has lights ?
> 
> I presume it's because it has the word helmet in it.


Because they're all treated the same. The mudslinging got out of hand years ago.


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Right Only COnnect is starting - lets see how many I get today


Did you get the Tony Hancock question ? 😂😂😀


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Right Only COnnect is starting - lets see how many I get today


B****r
naff all on the first 2 rounds - terrible

got most of the first wall 
and about 3 missing words clues

awful at the start - got better as it went along - ended badly


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Nov 2021)

Good ride today , 55 miles in bright sunshine with a breeze on the return. I thought I would head out to a small independent garden centre which has a nice cafe . ( welcomes cyclists track pump by the door) I really should have checked it opens on Mondays. 
I had my booster invite letter this morning, now booked for 12.45 tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok people. Why is one of my posts awaiting mod approval on another thread about removing helmet or not after an accident if the helmet has lights ?
> 
> I presume it's because it has the word helmet in it.


It's coz yer Welsh, innit?


----------



## GM (1 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Dogs can be so clumsy. I bent down to clap a Whippet on my morning walk which jumped up at the same time and I got it's nose nearly in my eye!



I think he was trying to give you a big kiss, whippets are like that!


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2021)

I can see Orion


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2021)

Morning. No rain but chilly this morning.


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Morning. It's chilly and misty here. Quite Brr in fact.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks, a chilly and bright morning, and its calmed down, its still out there.


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, 
The first touch of frost is on the ground this morning, it was very clear and still last night. MrsP is already complaining about the cold

Uncle Ernie has delivered again this morning, 2x£25


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Hammering down out there at the moment.
Dishwasher packed up last night, so it's off to Barnstaple this morning to source another one.
MrsD won £25 on the bonds this month.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all,
> The first touch of frost is on the ground this morning, it was very clear and still last night. MrsP is already complaining about the cold
> 
> Uncle Ernie has delivered again this morning, 2x£25




Oooh. I havnt looked yet. (Runs off to check)


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Bugger. Nothing for me


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We had one door knocker but ignored it. I will look for smashed eggs later.


* Topic diversion alert!*
Eggs. I bought half a dozen “ Very Large” eggs from M+S last week. They weren’t very large. Is there some sort of crafty price increase strategy where they reduce the amount while charging the same price?


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks, Ernie has delivered £50 (2x25) this Month. I’m not sure how long it takes before arriving in my bank account as I’ve just switched from reinvestment to pay to bank account.
Blue bin, veg box and walking group this morning, sunshine and chilly at the moment. 🌞☕️


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks, Ernie has delivered £50 (2x25) this Month. I’m not sure how long it takes before arriving in my bank account as I’ve just switched from reinvestment to pay to bank account.
> Blue bin, veg box and walking group this morning, sunshine and chilly at the moment. 🌞☕


It can take up to 6 working days for the money to arrive in your account.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> * Topic diversion alert!*
> Eggs. I bought half a dozen “ Very Large” eggs from M+S last week. They weren’t very large. Is there some sort of crafty price increase strategy where they reduce the amount while charging the same price?


Yep, came across this a week ago in a supermarket. It works like this:

*New name = Old name*
Very large = large
Large = medium
Medium = small
You're having a laugh = small

Think it was Sainsbury's where I saw it. I know supermarkets take the piss but this one is right up there......


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> * Topic diversion alert!*
> Eggs. I bought half a dozen “ Very Large” eggs from M+S last week. They weren’t very large. Is there some sort of crafty price increase strategy where they reduce the amount while charging the same price?




Just like chocolate bars. Smaller chocolate but the same price. Then they can say we have not increased our price...... but you have


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2021)

So good morning from a bright, autumnal and sunny Lancashire........geez it's chilly. 

Cycling this morning for the first time in a week. This is a good, though probably cold, thing.

50 big ones for our house this month.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Apparently it's 2 deg here


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, a bright start here.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2021)

That was a chilly, but pleasant wander. The ground is drying up a bit now.

Re eggs, given I think it's the yolk that's the tastiest bit, I'm sure I read that buying extra large eggs actually just gives you more white stuff and the yolks aren't any bigger so I don't see the point for me anyway.


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Nov 2021)

Its not raining here so thats good, Morning folks  Might get a ride in but dont want to get my 'precious' wet n grubby  
I heard Valentino Rossi [motorcycle racer] has retired, he was and is quite a character and entertained millions. I used to watch MotoGP with my elderly neighbour and we would always be cheering him on


----------



## gavroche (2 Nov 2021)

Good morning. Blue sky here so far. We are going to Chester for 10.30 as the car is booked in for a minor recall so I may as well have a closer look at the Dacia range whilst we are there.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2021)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. Blue sky here so far. We are going to Chester for 10.30 as the car is booked in for a minor recall so I may as well have a closer look at the Dacia range whilst we are there.


I keep getting letters from Toyota telling me my Yaris has a recall for a faulty airbag which might cause fragments of metal to hit me if it went off. I keep ignoring it. Really must get it done if I'm keeping the car.


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Nov 2021)

As usual everyone else has been up hour’s already. We have frost too , I wasn’t expecting that . 
Job for this morning, text plumber to remind him we are on his to do list . I will leave Mrs JK to check PB’s , she likes to be first to find out . Oh and mustn’t forget my booster shot, 🤔 what time was it .


----------



## gavroche (2 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep getting letters from Toyota telling me my Yaris has a recall for a faulty airbag which might cause fragments of metal to hit me if it went off. I keep ignoring it. Really must get it done if I'm keeping the car.


You might as well. It won't cost you anything and it will be safer too.


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep getting letters from Toyota telling me my Yaris has a recall for a faulty airbag which might cause fragments of metal to hit me if it went off. I keep ignoring it. Really must get it done if I'm keeping the car.


I used to have a Yaris it was one of the most reliable cars ive ever owned [and a Honda Civic]


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2021)

Just checked Ernie. £50 for me too.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Its not raining here so thats good, Morning folks  Might get a ride in but dont want to get my 'precious' wet n grubby
> I heard Valentino Rossi [motorcycle racer] has retired, he was and is quite a character and entertained millions. I used to watch MotoGP with my elderly neighbour and we would always be cheering him on



He retires at the end of the season, and should have gone earlier.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep getting letters from Toyota telling me my Yaris has a recall for a faulty airbag which might cause fragments of metal to hit me if it went off. I keep ignoring it. Really must get it done if I'm keeping the car.


Or if you're selling it.....


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2021)

I'm up again  it's a bit  at1.5c here


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2021)

Cycling is cancelled.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Or if you're selling it.....


If I was trading it in, I would tell them. I barely use it these days and thought about downsizing even further to the little Aygo.


----------



## slow scot (2 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Right Only COnnect is starting - lets see how many I get today


I got the one about the symphonies right away! I get so few that I feel I’m allowed to boast about it.
Fiendishly difficult programme. University Challenge, which follows, seems a doddle in contrast.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2021)

slow scot said:


> I got the one about the symphonies right away! I get so few that I feel I’m allowed to boast about it.
> Fiendishly difficult programme. University Challenge, which follows, seems a doddle in contrast.


I don't seem to have the right type of brain for Only Connect. I can get the odd one on University Challenge.


----------



## slow scot (2 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't seem to have the right type of brain for Only Connect. I can get the odd one on University Challenge.


You’re up so early that it’s possible your brain has shut down by 8pm!!


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> If I was trading it in, I would tell them. I barely use it these days and thought about downsizing even further to the little Aygo.



I hardly use mine now, a Suzuki Swift, I think I just clocked 2000 miles in the last 12 months, I used to do around 5000 miles a year


----------



## GM (2 Nov 2021)

Morning all...As Paulus said a frosty start to the day. Today is a day of domestics, 3 loads of washing ready to go on, hoovering and give the windows a clean inside and out. No PB's for me this month 

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I hardly use mine now, a Suzuki Swift, I think I just clocked 2000 miles in the last 12 months, I used to do around 5000 miles a year


If truth be told I could almost manage without it, but there's always silly things like skip runs, taking bikes for repairs, etc that I would miss it for. I keep meaning to take the odd jaunt away just for the day but that's another summer over and I haven't bothered. Mind you, Covid hasn't helped.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just like chocolate bars. Smaller chocolate but the same price. Then they can say we have not increased our price...... but you have


Like Waggon Wheels.
When we were kids they were MASSIVE


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2021)

gavroche said:


> Good morning. Blue sky here so far. We are going to Chester for 10.30 as the car is booked in for a minor recall so I may as well have a closer look at the Dacia range whilst we are there.


A lot of car for the money.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Like Waggon Wheels.
> When we were kids they were MASSIVE




Sadly there are a lot of things like that nowadays.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A lot of car for the money.




One of our neighbours had a Dacia is Duster? Specs were good, but it was very underpowered. She got rid of it.

I'll be interested to know what someone looking at one thinks


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Sadly there are a lot of things like that nowadays.


MrsD is adamant some things have got smaller over the years


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That was a chilly, but pleasant wander. The ground is drying up a bit now.
> 
> Re eggs, given I think it's the yolk that's the tastiest bit, I'm sure I read that buying extra large eggs actually just gives you more white stuff and the yolks aren't any bigger so I don't see the point for me anyway.


There's a small shop up the road that sells local produce. They have pre boxed eggs, and trays of eggs you can select from and box yourself. Last year I chose six very large eggs, and they were indeed very large. I fried one and it was a " double yoker " as was the next, and the one after that. It got really exciting, and suspenseful as I progressed through the box. Would it be a " full house " or would I be disappointed. As I cracked the last one into the pan I let out a whoop of delight, every one was a " double yoker "


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD is adamant some things have got smaller over the years


Dave, a word from the wise. Whatever you do, don't be tempted to respond with " Well, your arse certainly hasn't " Trust me, it will not end well...


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> There's a small shop up the road that sells local produce. They have pre boxed eggs, and trays of eggs you can select from and box yourself. Last year I chose six very large eggs, and they were indeed very large. I fried one and it was a " double yoker " as was the next, and the one after that. It got really exciting, and suspenseful as I progressed through the box. Would it be a " full house " or would I be disappointed. As I cracked the last one into the pan I let out a whoop of delight, every one was a " double yoker "


There's quite a few places around here that have eggs out with honesty boxes. I keep meaning to try them. Might not be a good idea on the bike though.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD is adamant some things have got smaller over the years




To much info there.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2021)

My new boots have arrived. I think they will be comfy. Feel fine walking round the house anyway.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> There's quite a few places around here that have eggs out with honesty boxes. I keep meaning to try them. Might not be a good idea on the bike though.




We have one at the bottom of the lane.

We used to keep 5 chickens for eggs and a couple of ducks.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have one at the bottom of the lane.
> 
> We used to keep 5 chickens for eggs and a couple of ducks.


I have had duck eggs. I liked them. Slightly stronger flavour.

Shame you don't seem to see them in supermarkets. Co-op certainly doesn't have them. Not sure about Aldi.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2021)

I have a purring pussy.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have had duck eggs. I liked them. Slightly stronger flavour.
> 
> Shame you don't seem to see them in supermarkets. Co-op certainly doesn't have them. Not sure about Aldi.




Duck eggs are quite nice but in all honesty I couldn't take to them. Eggs are from chickens  Still I used them in cakes


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have a purring pussy.




Here we go.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

I have to go to town. Drop Mr WD prescripton off and take my daughter to the hairdressers, and get a few odds and sods form the crappy Co Op. 2 birds 1 stone and all that


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have one at the bottom of the lane.
> 
> We used to keep 5 chickens for* eggs and a couple of ducks*.


Your chickens give you ducks???


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Your chickens give you ducks???




They were very clever


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2021)

After this evening im going to be pretty busy with several things, not least of which the start of our bands tour, so won't be around much until the weekend.

I may duck in and out randomly, but that aside Lance O'Classic will be in charge of flippant remarks, talking bollarks, and randomly saying "I don't have a smartphone."


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2021)

The dog has been walked, and the sun is shining. 
The sun showed up the kitchen windows which were really dirty, so inside and out now cleaned and polished.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

It's nice here now. Blue skies and sunshine


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Nov 2021)

Hmmm
Weather forecast looked fine all day so I left a ride for this afternoon

NOW it says it will rain this afternoon

anyway - time for lunch - then I'll look at the radar and see what the chances are!


----------



## rustybolts (2 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have a purring pussy.


That's a comforting thought as I sit here hoping my fractured foot will heal up . The contented sound of purring while enjoying an open fire is a sound I remember from my childhood. The cats would pick the prime locations and oust the dogs


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2021)

I've been shopping, it was only 7c when I left so I went as quickly as I could, it 10c now and I'm quite warm


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

I am back from town. Still nice here. Pizza for lunch for us


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Apparently it's 9 deg here. I have bright warm sunshine coming through the windows


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

Well, Ernie has ignored me again so I have got stroppy and cashed in! 






Actually, I just needed to top up my bank account. Since I didn't _win _the money, cashing in PBs was the alternative. I invested the profit from the sale of my house a few years back and have been cashing bonds in every now and then as required. I wanted to keep my PB account alive so I have left a few. Using reverse logic, I figured that I have been unlucky when I had a decent number of bonds, so maybe I would be more lucky if I have an '_unlucky_' number - I now have only... _13_!  Do your worst next month Ernie - what could you do that is worse than me not winning anything? 



Mo1959 said:


> There's quite a few places around here that have eggs out with honesty boxes. I keep meaning to try them. Might not be a good idea on the bike though.


We found one of them when walking my sister's dog in Devon. We bought a jar of pickled duck eggs (which my nephew ate the entire contents of on the walk!), and jars of jam and chutney. I commented that it was very trusting of people to leave the produce out like that but when I returned the pickled duck egg jar at the end of the walk I noticed a sign saying "_Smile to the CCTV camera!_" I am not sure if there actually _was_ a camera, but I suppose it might make thieving scrotes think twice!

The sun is shining here today so I had thought of doing a decent ride but it is very chilly and I didn't sleep well. I will make do with a short ride on the singlespeed bike again instead.

In case any of you are interested... The world track cycling championships took place last week and there is very extensive coverage still available on iPlayer. 5 days worth at 3-4 hours coverage per day, though you can get that down by at least an hour per day by skipping the gaps between races. The races were of a very high standard, and Britain got some decent results, but I won't tell you in what races in case you want to watch for yourselves.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2021)

Quite nice here so I thought I would bimble again. Wished I hadn’t bothered as it was a serious slog and not much fun. One or two others out and about. My calf muscles are now twitching so violently it looks like there’s a dozen little snakes trying to get out. The legs are just totally fecked now. I noticed a slow decline starting 5 or 6 years ago but this year it’s gone really downhill.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Good lord. A lamb shank in the Co Op weighing very slightly over 1kg £13.65. Most of that will be bone. We have fields rammed with sheep but they are seriously taking the Mick.

I think we will be having lot of chicken and pork from now on


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good lord. A lamb shank in the Co Op weighing very slightly over 1kg £13.65. Most of that will be bone. We have fields rammed with sheep but they are seriously taking the Mick.
> 
> I think we will be having lot of chicken and pork from now on


1 kg of chickpeas, kidney beans, or lentils would only be about £1!


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2021)

Come back from Barnstaple, 220 quid lighter and with a new dishwasher in the back of the car.
Went straight to the Aggi for a chip butties and a pint.
Will plumb the dishwasher in later after a nap.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> 1 kg of chickpeas, kidney beans, or lentils would only be about £1!


Cook it all together, then throw it in the bin


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Will plumb the dishwasher in later after a nap.


Plumb, plumber, plumbing... from the Latin, _plumbum _- lead. Plumbers used to use lead pipes. 

Agriculture... from the Latin, _agricola _- farmer.

Nautical... from the Latin, _nauta _- sailor.

I was lying awake in bed one night thinking of that kind of thing. _What have the Romans ever done for us, eh? _

Which is a good excuse for a Monty Python clip...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't seem to have the right type of brain for Only Connect. I can get the odd one on University Challenge.


Richard Osman’s House of Games is about my level, culminating in the Answersmash round .


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Plumb, plumber, plumbing... from the Latin, _plumbum _- lead. Plumbers used to use lead pipes.
> 
> Agriculture... from the Latin, _agricola _- farmer.
> 
> ...




There's still a lot of lead pipe about, we've still got some in the house.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> 1 kg of chickpeas, kidney beans, or lentils would only be about £1!


You could fart for a week on that


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Come back from Barnstaple, 220 quid lighter and with a new dishwasher in the back of the car.
> Went straight to the Aggi for a chip butties and a pint.
> Will plumb the dishwasher in later after a nap.


I've never used a dish washer


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> There's still a lot of lead pipe about, we've still got some in the house.


Yes - the feed to this house in the cellar is still lead. The internal pipework is a mix of copper and plastic pipes.

The rest of the street seems to feed off the same lead pipe as this house because it goes through my cellar wall into the neighbour's cellar. I just looked it up - if that pipe is to be replaced then it is up to the householders to pay for it.

I will look into buying a drinking water filter when I get my pension.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> You could fart for a week on that


I mentioned making a big veggie curry a few days ago...



ColinJ said:


> When I was a student I used to make a huge veggie curry at the weekend, eat one portion and freeze the rest to eat during the week. I'm doing something similar today. I will get 6 generous portions from it.
> 
> It will include:
> 
> ...



Nobody picked up on my subtle comment at the end of the post... 


ColinJ said:


> Fortunately, it is very mild for this time of year.


So I can have a window open without freezing!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've never used a dish washer


There was one here when I moved in and I never used that.

To make room for it, the previous tenants had moved the washing machine upstairs to the bathroom. That was a right pain because it made a lot of noise when churning and violently shook the bathroom floor when spinning. It alarmed me and annoyed the neighbours.

So, I gave the dishwasher away and moved the washing machine back down to the kitchen. My friend and I nearly put our backs out doing that. The washing machine was too bloody heavy so I took the cover off and removed a large concrete weight from the inside. The weight is stop the machine shaking itself to pieces when spinning. Great, but it meant the machine weighed about 85 kg. That's a big, heavy machine to lug down a narrow, steep staircase! I reassembled it in the kitchen before sliding the machine in to the space vacated by the dishwasher.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> There's still a lot of lead pipe about, we've still got some in the house.


As do we.
We got rid of approx 90% of it but the last bit would be a seriously big job so we left it.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

I do miss my dishwasher. 😢


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I do miss my dishwasher. 😢



Has Mr WD moved out?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've never used a dish washer


We got one when the 2 'kids' were at home. We got used to it.......probably don't really need it now but hey ho.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've never used a dish washer



I haven't either.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've never used a dish washer


We've had one since 1983. MrsD would divorce me if we didn't have one.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> We've had one since 1983. MrsD would divorce me if we didn't have one.



When we were renovating the kitchen here it became obvious that we could have a washing machine or a dishwasher but we couldn't have both, so we plumped for the washing machine.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2021)

Late lunch is ready. Yesterdays cottage pie didn't happen as I wasn't up to it so today I put the slow cooker on at 0800.
Mince (plus some steak)
Potatoes, carrots and onion.
Galic
Few other bits.
Just tasted it........very yummy.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2021)

Welshie.......a tip for you..
You like lamb !!!!!
You have fields full of sheep!!!
Just take one leg (maybe the back left one).
Next week......same again but a different sheep .
The farmer will never notice, honestly.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Has Mr WD moved out?




Mr WD doesn't do dishes


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD doesn't do dishes



He leaves it all for you then?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> He leaves it all for you then?




I am the bottle washer and cleaner


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am the bottle washer and cleaner



Thats sad, does he do any chores?


----------



## Sterlo (2 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am the bottle washer and cleaner


As it should be


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Nov 2021)

Afternoon all . So far I have spent my birthday , shopping, and sanding and staining a window frame . 
Living the retirement dream on my birthday 😂😂😀.

Re car mileage. My current car will be three years old in January and it will have 34,000 miles on it . I’ve been retired for the last two years and still managed to put 10,000 miles on it in each of those years.
I just don’t know how you all do so few miles , do you just cycle everywhere ? Even for your hols ? 😂😂😀😀


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2021)

I have to do everything myself.......it was like that when I was married


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> As it should be




Good job you are nowhere near me


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all . So far I have spent my birthday , shopping, and sanding and staining a window frame .
> Living the retirement dream on my birthday 😂😂😀.
> 
> Re car mileage. My current car will be three years old in January and it will have 34,000 miles on it . I’ve been retired for the last two years and still managed to put 10,000 miles on it in each of those years.
> I just don’t know how you all do so few miles , do you just cycle everywhere ? Even for your hols ? 😂😂😀😀




My car is 10 years old and only has 32,000 miles on it.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good job you are nowhere near me


I'm not scared, I'll move closer, as long as the missus lets me when I've done all of the housework.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> I just don’t know how you all do so few miles , do you just cycle everywhere ? Even for your hols ? 😂😂😀😀


I think my total distance covered last year was less than 3,000 km (around 1,850 miles) and around 90% of that was on the bike and 9% on foot. The missing 1% was by train before the lockdowns started. 

Apart from one long pre-lockdown ride, everything was in about a 24 km (15 mile) radius of Todmorden.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I have to do everything myself.......it was like that when I was married


Do you even have to switch your own tv on?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Do you even have to switch your own tv on?


I remember a friend buying a TV which had a remote control back in the 1970s. I thought he was incredibly lazy at the time! 

Imagine now having to walk over to the TV every time that you wanted to change channel or adjust the volume...


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> I just don’t know how you all do so few miles , do you just cycle everywhere ? Even for your hols ? 😂😂😀😀



How do you do so many miles? At the moment my Good Lady is wheelchair bound and can't get in the car, This means the car only gets used for essential trips, even when she was fully fit we were only doing around 5000 miles a year.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Nov 2021)

Forgot to check my Premium Bonds this month, and the winner is...not me , mind you, I did win £50 last month and I haven't got loads of bonds so can't complain really.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I remember a friend buying a TV which had a remote control back in the 1970s. I thought he was incredibly lazy at the time!
> 
> Imagine now having to walk over to the TV every time that you wanted to change channel or adjust the volume...



I remember the early TV remotes, I was working for a small Radio and TV firm at the time, they gave the lads some interesting faults to sort out, like the bloke with a remote supplied with his TV that stopped changing channel on his TV and instead changed channels on his neighbours TV.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Nov 2021)

I bet this will take you all back. I remember we had a Rediffusion cable TV, where you had to turn a switch near the window to change channels, not that I was allowed to as a child.


----------



## gavroche (2 Nov 2021)

Back from Chester and a lot poorer as I ordered a brand new Dacia Stepway which should come in next February or March. If February, I will collect it in March so it will have a 22 plate. I ordered it in red. 
Stepson will be even poorer as he is buying a Volvo.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2021)

I’ve stuck The Repair Shop on. See what they are fixing today. I enjoy it.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2021)

gavroche said:


> Back from Chester and a lot poorer as I ordered a brand new Dacia Stepway which should come in next February or March. If February, I will collect it in March so it will have a 22 plate. I ordered it in red.
> Stepson will be even poorer as he is buying a Volvo.


Duster, Logan or Sandero?


----------



## gavroche (2 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Duster, Logan or Sandero?


Sandero Stepway, petrol, manual 6 gears.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Nov 2021)

Just been watching the ‘Behind the scenes at the Ronde’ from last year, absolutely terrific. They put out the Behind the Scenes programme every year, always good but this one was the best yet. Its on the Flanders Classics You Tube channel,


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2021)

gavroche said:


> Sandero Stepway, petrol, manual 6 gears.


I'm waiting for the Bigster to come out - looks interesting.


View: https://youtu.be/fhhIs7qfJ3s


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm waiting for the Bigster to come out - looks interesting.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/fhhIs7qfJ3s




It looks like a Tonka toy


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> It looks like a Tonka toy


Should tow a caravan OK by the looks of it. The production model will look different - they always do.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2021)

@classic33 just want to be sure you understood my inference in a couple of posts elsewhere?


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @classic33 just want to be sure you understood my inference in a couple of posts elsewhere?


You been inferring!!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @classic33 just want to be sure you understood my inference in a couple of posts elsewhere?


You've been interfering with Classic


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You've been interfering with Classic


He wouldn't dare!


----------



## numbnuts (2 Nov 2021)

Looks like another cold one only 3c here


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Nov 2021)

It wasnae me


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It wasnae me
> View attachment 616119


Too cold to be outside taking photographs?


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am the bottle washer and cleaner


Is that Chief Bottle Washer and Cleaner though?


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember the early TV remotes, I was working for a small Radio and TV firm at the time, they gave the lads some interesting faults to sort out, like the bloke with a remote supplied with his TV that stopped changing channel on his TV and instead changed channels on his neighbours TV.


Would that have been one of the ultrasonic controls? 
If we had the window open we could do similar with the neighbours telly. Knocking it off partway through a football match if they were shouting.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So good morning from a bright, autumnal and sunny Lancashire........geez it's chilly.
> 
> Cycling this morning for the first time in a week. This is a good, though probably cold, thing.
> 
> 50 big ones for our house this month.


A bargain. Who bought it?


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Nov 2021)

I’ve had my booster, vaccination centre is at an Asda branch so parking was easy. 25 minutes from parking car to driving away. Only problem,I think the person who vaccinated me was a vet from a farm animal practice. OUCH . .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I’ve had my booster, vaccination centre is at an Asda branch so parking was easy. 25 minutes from parking car to driving away. Only problem,I think the person who vaccinated me was a vet from a farm animal practice. OUCH . .


If he says he is going to take your temperature


RUN!!!


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have had duck eggs. I liked them. Slightly stronger flavour.
> 
> Shame you don't seem to see them in supermarkets. Co-op certainly doesn't have them. Not sure about Aldi.


There's a butcher in the market, here, that does duck eggs, and when available ostrich eggs.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> How do you do so many miles? At the moment my Good Lady is wheelchair bound and can't get in the car, This means the car only gets used for essential trips, even when she was fully fit we were only doing around 5000 miles a year.


To make matters worse mrs exlaser has her own car which she uses to go to work in ,which is also three years old has 14000 miles on the clock .😂
The thing is we live in Coventry , but the sailing club is leamington as are Mrs exlasers parents . My mum was in sheltered accommodation in Warwick( the last few months I was going over to or three times a week instead of the once I had been doing) and our daughter was volunteering three days a week in Warwick for the last 18 months too. Each of these journeys is a 20+ mile round trip and even though some of the trips could be rounded together, the miles soon add up . Then if you add on holidays , travelling to and from sailing open meetings etc you soon get to 10000 miles.
I am hoping now that my mum has passed away and my daughter has got a job working for Peugeot customer service in the old Butts collage and no longer needs a lift, my mileage will drop considerably 😀


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I think my total distance covered last year was less than 3,000 km (around 1,850 miles) and around 90% of that was on the bike and 9% on foot. The missing 1% was by train before the lockdowns started.
> 
> Apart from one long pre-lockdown ride, everything was in about a 24 km (15 mile) radius of Todmorden.


At one stage, for three years, I was doing a 1,000 miles a month on the bike.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I’ve had my booster, vaccination centre is at an Asda branch so parking was easy. 25 minutes from parking car to driving away. Only problem,I think the person who vaccinated me was a vet from a farm animal practice. OUCH . .


Very few injections in the shoulder for farm stock, most go in the rear half.
You never dropped yer trousers in the car park at Asda, did you?


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Very few injections in the shoulder for farm stock, most go in the rear half.
> You never dropped yer trousers in the car park at Asda, did you?


Ho Ho. My reference to vet was a comment on the technique or lack of , rather than the part of the body injected.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Ho Ho. My reference to vet was a comment on the technique or lack of , rather than the part of the body injected.


You did drop them!!


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would that have been one of the ultrasonic controls?
> If we had the window open we could do similar with the neighbours telly. Knocking it off partway through a football match if they were shouting.



I can't remember now.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> To make matters worse mrs exlaser has her own car which she uses to go to work in ,which is also three years old has 14000 miles on the clock .😂
> The thing is we live in Coventry , but the sailing club is leamington as are Mrs exlasers parents . My mum was in sheltered accommodation in Warwick( the last few months I was going over to or three times a week instead of the once I had been doing) and our daughter was volunteering three days a week in Warwick for the last 18 months too. Each of these journeys is a 20+ mile round trip and even though some of the trips could be rounded together, the miles soon add up . Then if you add on holidays , travelling to and from sailing open meetings etc you soon get to 10000 miles.
> I am hoping now that my mum has passed away and my daughter has got a job working for Peugeot customer service in the old Butts collage and no longer needs a lift, my mileage will drop considerably 😀



I can see how the mileage built up.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> At one stage, for three years, I was doing a 1,000 miles a month on the bike.


I've never averaged that and I wouldn't even try up here now - the combination of increasing traffic levels, crappy Yorkshire/Lancashire weather, and me slowing down due to age/illness would put me off. About half that would be a more realistic target for me.

I used to average ~1,100 km/700 miles on my 2-week cycling holidays in Spain but the weather was (generally) better and I'd be very tired by the time I got home. (I'd need a holiday to recover from the holiday! )


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Very few injections in the shoulder for farm stock, most go in the rear half.
> You never dropped yer trousers in the car park at Asda, did you?


I dropped my trousers in the Asda car park last week........ the reaction was interesting


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I dropped my trousers in the Asda car park last week........ the reaction was interesting


Does it beat clearing the car park?


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've never averaged that and I wouldn't even try up here now - the combination of increasing traffic levels, crappy Yorkshire/Lancashire weather, and me slowing down due to age/illness would put me off. About half that would be a more realistic target for me.
> 
> I used to average ~1,100 km/700 miles on my 2-week cycling holidays in Spain but the weather was (generally) better and I'd be very tired by the time I got home. (I'd need a holiday to recover from the holiday! )


Never thought about the Lancashire weather, I'd only to bother about Yorkshire weather.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Never thought about the Lancashire weather, I'd only to bother about Yorkshire weather.


Given that I am on the border, I always check several forecasts to see which direction to head off in! (Often Todmorden, Burnley, Littleborough, Mytholmroyd.)


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Given that I am on the border, I always check several forecasts to see which direction to head off in! (Often Todmorden, Burnley, Littleborough, Mytholmroyd.)


You trust those forecasts?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You trust those forecasts?


Well, given that I check the BBC forecasts _AND _the Met Office ones, and they often differ greatly... _not entirely! _

If they agree, that helps. If they are close, I take the average. If they are very different and things seem to be changing rapidly, I just look out of the window!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Never thought about the Lancashire weather, I'd only to bother about Yorkshire weather.


Nothing wrong with Lancashire weather......................about as wet as Yorkshire's


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, given that I check the BBC forecasts _AND _the Met Office ones, and they often differ greatly... _not entirely! _
> 
> If they agree, that helps. If they are close, I take the average. If they are very different and things seem to be changing rapidly, I just look out of the window!


Keep an eye on the colour of the light outside, daylight hours obviously, to get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nothing wrong with Lancashire weather......................about as wet as Yorkshire's


It dries out coming over t'Pennines.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Keep an eye on the colour of the light outside, daylight hours obviously, to get an idea of what to expect.


What I should do is to go up to the attic bedroom and look out of the Velux window for a great view of the sky and across the town.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> It dries out coming over t'Pennines.


Yep, 'tis true. I think we get about three times more rain than Yorkshire


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, 'tis true. I think we get about three times more rain than Yorkshire


Think how much Ireland is drying it out, before it gets to you.
And you'll never run out of it.


https://www.onaverage.co.uk/weather-averages/average-rainfall-uk


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

There IS some difference, which makes sense given the prevailing wind direction!


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> View attachment 616149
> 
> 
> View attachment 616150
> ...


Around 1/2" less than t'other side then.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Around 1/2" less than t'other side then.


And for interest, to test the 'Ireland sheltering us' idea... Tralee on the western side:


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> And for interest, to test the 'Ireland sheltering us' idea... Tralee on the western side:
> 
> View attachment 616155


October has nearly a 1/3 more than Chorley, with a 99mm average.


_"The wettest place in Ireland is the area of the Maumturk and Partry mountains of counties Mayo and Galway, which receive annually over 2400 mm of rain."_


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2021)

I have risen!

First!

Off down to Kent today to see my Dad. I have some business to attend to.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2021)

Morning all.
Was up at 0530, switched heating on and went back to bed .
Now what is on today.
Daughter may be coming here (not sure yet).
Gardener is coming........Q. will it be the last cut for the grass ?
I will be making pies** from what remains of the casserole **it will be in a pie dish and with only a suet top (feel free to shoot me down)
I MUST change the bedding.
I have to wash MrsDs hair as her sprained wrist prevents her doing it


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

Wow. I'm second. Misty here and we are expecting rain by 8 am according to the BBC weather map

Stay safe peeps 

Dam you must have posted while I was typing Dave


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I'm second. Misty here and we are expecting rain by 8 am according to the BBC weather map
> 
> Stay safe peeps
> 
> Dam you must have posted while I was typing Dave


Don't you just hate it when that happens


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2021)

I must give fair warning. If that Stinky Wellington group glue themselves to the M25 today I will just drive over them.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks,
Had a pulled muscle during yesterday’s run and ended up walking home 🙁 
A bit miffed but c’est la vie, I’ll see if I can jump on the turbo without aggravating it. Lovely sunshine this morning, there’s a trip to Screwfix for some LED light bulbs and then a bit of baking. 
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️👍


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Don't you just hat it when that happens




Smug so and so


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, a bright start here.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I will be making pies** from what remains of the casserole **it will be in a pie dish and with only a suet top (feel free to shoot me down)



Well seeing as you asked. I feel you have mixed things up! 
Pies:
Pie dish ✔️
Casserole ✔️
Suet ❌
This is not a pie

Suet pudding:
Pudding bowl ❌
Casserole ✔️
Suet ✔️

This is not a pudding

So you're having leftover casserole with suet for tea!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> I must give fair warning. If that Stinky Wellington group glue themselves to the M25 today I will just drive over them.


If you do would you film it for me


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2021)

morning, -3c  here


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Woken up by the bin men emptying our green bin this morning.
New dishwasher installed and working well.
Off to take the old one to Ilfracombe tip this morning.
Curry's wanted around £50 to install the new one (5 minute job) and remove the old one (basically free - just diesel cost of tip run).


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If you do would you film it for me


Ill send you the dashcam footage. 

If it were up to me, when they glue themselves to a road the police would simply put cones around them and set up a diversion and leave them there. A few weeks glued to a road wpuld make them think twice before doing it again.

In any case, I think ill be safe enough. It seems these environmentalists have driven their smoky, leaky old diesel vans and campers up North this week. Im heading south, into Grain for lunch then down onto the Kent Downs for tea.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2021)

Good day to you all. Today's forecast 08.00 sun with <5% rain..........it's raining. 

I will not wimp out. Nine days without a ride. I'm going. Not much else to report though I slept till 7.20! A very good thing. Porridge next and difficult clothing decision - autumn jacket or winter jacket? Forecast is 6⁰ with a high of 8⁰ 🤔

@Drago I hope all your various bits and pieces go well over the next few days. Safe journey.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning, Lol.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Woken up by the bin men emptying our green bin this morning.
> New dishwasher installed and working well.
> ...


We get charged for taking white goods to the tip so I've been happy to let Currys take stuff away. 

Plus it's difficult lifting large stuff over the deep lip on my car boot.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We get charged for taking white goods to the tip so I've been happy to let Currys take stuff away.
> 
> Plus it's difficult lifting large stuff over the deep lip on my car boot.




If I buy new white goods I always let them have the hassle of getting rid of the previous item


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We get charged for taking white goods to the tip so I've been happy to let Currys take stuff away.
> 
> Plus it's difficult lifting large stuff over the deep lip on my car boot.


Same here. We just bought our daughter and SiL a freezer and I happily paid Currys 50 quid to take the old one away.
Good value as it turns out as they had to take a door off then replace it.


----------



## Paulus (3 Nov 2021)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Another frosty start to the day here.
The usual things to do, and I should be able to get out on the bike for a while later on.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We get charged for taking white goods to the tip so I've been happy to let Currys take stuff away.
> 
> Plus it's difficult lifting large stuff over the deep lip on my car boot.


Herts CC don’t charge for white goods disposal at the dump . But I would still have the problem of loading and unloading a washing machine or a large upright freezer into a small estate car . So to avoid damaging my back or the car , I happily pay for disposal.
[EDIT] I’m sure ao only charged £25 for taking our old washing machine, that was a year ago .


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Herts CC don’t charge for white goods disposal at the dump . But I would still have the problem of loading and unloading a washing machine or a large upright freezer into a small estate car . So to avoid damaging my back or the car , I happily pay for disposal.


Our local council will come and collect bulky goods for disposal for a fee. It's currently £31, and £6 for each additional item. A 3 Piece suite would cost £43. It came in handy when our built in fridge / freezer went on the blink. We ordered separate free standing larder fridge and Larder freezer and when I'd installed them and transferred the contents from the old unit I was able to remove the old unit and leave it outside for the Council to collect on the appointed day.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our local council will come and collect bulky goods for disposal for a fee. It's currently £31, and £6 for each additional item. A 3 Piece suite would cost £43. It came in handy when our built in fridge / freezer went on the blink. We ordered separate free standing larder fridge and Larder freezer and when I'd installed them and transferred the contents from the old unit I was able to remove the old unit and leave it outside for the Council to collect on the appointed day.




I think the council here charge £25.00 for 3 items at least it was.


----------



## Chief Broom (3 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  Trauma!.... In my tesco delivery they substituted the cornetto's with the nice nutty bits on top with some with horrid dayglo sprinkles...bleugh! i shall now go and throw myself in the sea....nice knowing you folks


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Trauma!.... In my tesco delivery they substituted the cornetto's with the nice nutty bits on top with some with horrid dayglo sprinkles...bleugh! i shall now go and throw myself in the sea....nice knowing you folks


I'll have them! Oh, wait I'm on a diet


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll have them! * Oh, wait I'm on a diet*



You could always start your diet tomorrow......


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think the council here charge £25.00 for 3 items at least it was.


Thats cheap......is that why Mr W D hasn't been seen for a while


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We get charged for taking white goods to the tip so I've been happy to let Currys take stuff away.
> 
> Plus it's difficult lifting large stuff over the deep lip on my car boot.


No charge for dumping white goods at Ilfracombe tip.
We put the old dishwasher in the back of the CRV last night - easy peasy.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thats cheap......is that why Mr W D hasn't been seen for a while




He is on an extended holiday.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2021)

Seems to be a £35 charge here and looks like they will take cookers, fridges, etc.

https://www.pkc.gov.uk/article/14802/Special-uplifts-for-bulky-items


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think the council here charge £25.00 for 3 items at least it was.


In Test Valley it's free if your on housing benefit


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> In Test Valley it's free if your on housing benefit




Another smug so and so


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> He is on an extended holiday.


Thats what the Mafia call it


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Another smug so and so


Yeah, but when my state pension goes up the housing benefit goes down, some years I have been left worse off


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah, but when my state pension goes up the housing benefit goes down, some years I have been left worse off



its the same with pension credit.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Another smug so and so


I just put them on the back, strapped in place, then cycle there to get rid of them.

Annoys hell out of them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Nov 2021)

Just back from my walk to Screwfix, coincidentally I walked past the local school which is due to be demolished shortly, a new school having been built next to it. A large council panel van van was parked outside and was being loaded up with fridges / freezers / white goods from the old school.
I also wandered past the Plessey / Siemens site. It has a modern block, and a couple of older blocks. I know that they have a works canteen as if I'm passing at certain times of the day you can smell food cooking which evokes memories of School dinners. What drew my attention was the light catching what must be new stairs which have been installed on the roof of one of the older buildings. This site is where they manufacture traffic lights. Many years ago I had a neighbour who worked for them, he travelled the world as a consultant on Traffic systems. He also got a hefty discount on Siemens appliances which he was happy to pass on to friends.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from my walk to Screwfix, coincidentally I walked past the local school which is due to be demolished shortly, a new school having been built next to it. A large council panel van van was parked outside and was being loaded up with fridges / freezers / white goods from the old school.
> I also wandered past the Plessey / Siemens site. It has a modern block, and a couple of older blocks. I know that they have a works canteen as if I'm passing at certain times of the day you can smell food cooking which evokes memories of School dinners. What drew my attention was the light catching what must be new stairs which have been installed on the roof of one of the older buildings. This site is where they manufacture traffic lights. Many years ago I had a neighbour who worked for them, he travelled the world as a consultant on Traffic systems. He also got a hefty discount on Siemens appliances which he was happy to pass on to friends.
> 
> View attachment 616207
> ...


I didn't know plessey were still in business. The engineering firm I worked at nearly 50 years ago used to do work for them.


----------



## Sterlo (3 Nov 2021)

We've got a big Siemens factory near us but they produce the offshore wind turbines. You don't realise how massive the blades are till you see them in the flesh.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2021)

Its now no rain in todays forecast.  Peter's given us a good workout in yoga this morning, I'm hungry and a little wobbly legged.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

Chicken casserole done in the slow cooker today. Not a lentil in sight


----------



## Sterlo (3 Nov 2021)

An even better image. They put one in the city centre when we were City of Culture in 2017 (Hull City Hall in the background). It almost looks photoshopped but it was genuine. They put it in overnight, the roads around were closed for about 8 hours and they had to remove several lampposts and traffic lights temporarily to get it it. I did have a picture of it on my phone but I've changed phones and never saved it


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2021)

Dishwasher dumped at the tip.
Doggie walked around Bicclescombe Park.
Dropped into Croyde post office to pick up a couple of local maps.
Quite a nice day out there - sun's out and a light breeze.
On a note of interest to us state pensioners - the Lords have kicked the proposed dropping of the triple lock back to the House. So there will be a vote on it. Make a note of which way your MP votes.....


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't know plessey were still in business. The engineering firm* I worked at nearly 50 years ago* used to do work for them.


You started working for them while still at school!!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You started working for them while still at school!!




I was 15 and yes I am 65, same as Colin


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2021)

On the subject of disposing of 'white goods' - there is a bloke round here that will pick anything metal up for free
He can be contacted on Facebook - or the NextDoor website
Where my wife used to life a van comes round, at apparently random time, yelling IRON though the worst speaker ever made - he will take anything metal.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> On a note of interest to us state pensioners - the Lords have kicked the proposed dropping of the triple lock back to the House. So there will be a vote on it. Make a note of which way your MP votes.....


There's no way they will give us 8%


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Nov 2021)

Not a bad day here, dry and quite sunny at times. Have done the cleaning and been for a ‘run’. Now I just need to put pen to paper to my mother.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

I have a feeling they are going to do what they can to get rid of the triple lock altogether


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a feeling they are going to do what they can to get rid of the triple lock altogether



I think they've been wanting to do that for a while now.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't know plessey were still in business. The engineering firm I worked at nearly 50 years ago used to do work for them.



I was at the GEC Stoke for 15 years.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a feeling they are going to do what they can to get rid of the triple lock altogether


I have a feeling they are going to do what they can to get rid of pensioners........
Oh hang on a minute they are doing that with covid


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

I just received my letter for my booster jab. 13th November at 1.28 in Newtown.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2021)

J


welsh dragon said:


> I just received my letter for my booster jab. 13th November at 1.28 in Newtown.


What if you turn up at 1.29?


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I just received my letter for my booster jab. 13th November at 1.28 in Newtown.


From my doctors -
" we have not received any vaccines and so have not confirmed any clinic dates"


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> From my doctors -
> " we have not received any vaccines and so have not confirmed any clinic dates"




We have all been having them in the leisure centre in Newtown. Drs surgeries are not doing them.

My son and 2 grandsons will be having theirs on 5th November in Newtown as well


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have all been having them in the leisure centre in Newtown. Drs surgeries are not doing them.
> 
> My son and 2 grandsons will be having theirs on 5th November in Newtown as well


My Jabs have been at a Local sports club which coincidentally happens to be home to my running club ( Up the Harriers! ) so I was very familiar with the layout. The Club had reopened by the time of my booster jab, with the vaccinations taking place in the large sports hall adjacent to the lounge. I could see a few people supping pints and I did think that they'd missed a trick by not issuing a discount voucher for a Pint of Beer or glass of wine with every jab " That's you done, you'll need to wait 15 minutes post jab, would you care to take a seat in the bar? " .


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have all been having them in the leisure centre in Newtown. Drs surgeries are not doing them.
> 
> My son and 2 grandsons will be having theirs on 5th November in Newtown as well


I have asked quite a few people in the village and none of them have had there booster jab.
I didn't have my second jab until 24 May so I will have to wait until late November


----------



## Paulus (3 Nov 2021)

Good afternoon everyone. 
All domestics done, bimble on the bike done, including a stop at the grocers for some fruit and vegetables. The sky darkened on the way home and it started raining. 
So, I diverted to the Railway Bell in New Barnet for a pint or three, and as luck would have it my Doctor is just a few yards away, and I have my Flu jab at 3.30💉
Happy days.
Toad in the hole for dinner , with onion gravy, roast potatoes, carrots, cabbage and mashed swede
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Sterlo (3 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> All domestics done, bimble on the bike done, including a stop at the grocers for some fruit and vegetables. The sky darkened on the way home and it started raining.
> So, I diverted to the Railway Bell in New Barnet for a pint or three, and as luck would have it my Doctor is just a few yards away, and I have my Flu jab at 3.30💉
> Happy days.
> ...


I hope you invited Dirk, he hasn't been for at least 24 hours


----------



## 12boy (3 Nov 2021)

I recall when HBO and other pay channels came out a coworker told me if I set the channel on the TV to one number and the cable box to another I could get the Playboy channel for free although there was no sound. We agreed the sound wasn't important. I then asked him him how long it took him to figure this out and he said that it took no time at all. His 9 year old learned this in the school playground. The 9 year old was correct, BTW.
A little ride this morning and then Mrs 12 will be up for a flu shot in the afternoon. Maybe I will get to begin the process of clearing up all the dead crap from the garden before rototilling it.
Be well and safe.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I was 15 and yes I am 65, same as Colin


Surely you had to be 16 to leave school?


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Surely you had to be 16 to leave school?



No, the school leaving age when I left school in 1967 was 15, it changed to 16 in 1972.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Surely you had to be 16 to leave school?


. Way back in the mists of time it was 15.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> No, the school leaving age when I left school in 1967 was 15, it changed to 16 in 1972.


I left school in 1971


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2021)

I left got kicked out of school when I was 15


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2021)

From my Facebook page this afternoon


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> On the subject of disposing of 'white goods' - there is a bloke round here that will pick anything metal up for free
> He can be contacted on Facebook - or the NextDoor website
> Where my wife used to life a van comes round, at apparently random time, yelling IRON though the worst speaker ever made - he will take anything metal.


We have two vans like that. They took a neighbours cast iron table and chairs. Also fond of bikes.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I just received my letter for my booster jab. 13th November at 1.28 in Newtown.


Next Friday!


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I left got kicked out of school when I was 15


I were asked if I wanted to leave school at 14.


Some of the teachers said they'd feel safer that way.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2021)

Major problem this afternoon

firstly some background
Went out for a ride yesterday - on the way back I was riding along a canal bank and I realised a woman was ahead of me on a mountain bike - she was going at a reasonable pace - so my normal pace on my ebike was about the same - maybe slightly higher
Now normally I would knock the assist level off and stay behind the person(s) in front - because other wise I would have to speed up to pass and then face the decision to either
a) maintain the higher speed - at serious effort
or
b) look like a prat especially if she sped up a bit and ended up passing me again

but
staying a few yards behind a lone woman on a quiet path with no other people around at times - seems a bit inconsiderate possibly
so I decided to leverage the tech and upped the assist level by 2 clicks and passed her on a wide bit - then maintaining the higher speed was fine due to the high assist level
so all was well

Back to today

looked at the weather forecast and it looked OK - a bit windy but no rain - so I decided on the airport run so I would have ahead wind out and an easier ride home
got a mile or so out and realised the battery level had dropped to half full on the monitor - and that basically means well under half because it only starts to drop on the monitor after about 30 miles - i.e 50% range ish

So I was faced with the terrible prospect of maybe having to get home with no motor assists
Unacceptable - as I'm sure you agree

so I cut the ride short then went back and did a circuit of home at a range of only a mile or so - at a higher level so I could go home downhill if disaster struck

Got home with 1 bar left - and it had been that way for a while

So all was OK - near miss that!


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Woken up by the bin men emptying our green bin this morning.
> New dishwasher installed and working well.
> ...


Next time, it might be worth locating one of the independent stores that group together to trade under the Euronic brand .
The one we use charges about £10 to deliver, fit and take away a your old dishwasher. At a time of your choice too.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Next Friday!



No. Saturday


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Surely you had to be 16 to leave school?


I was working full time when I was 15.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was working full time when I was 15.


Me too


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Me too


4 pounds 10 shillings a week for me.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Me too



And me


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 4 pounds 10 shillings a week for me.



£5 a week for me, working in a fruit and veg shop


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2021)

I win £5.10s 0p , when I started my apprenticeship it went down to £4 4s 6p


----------



## pawl (3 Nov 2021)

[


dave r said:


> And me




And me.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I win £5.10s 0p , when I started my apprenticeship it went down to £4 4s 6p


My Dad got me an offer of apprentice @ about £3.50a week as a plumber.
I turned it down to be an 'office boy' on bigger wages......one of my earlier mistakes


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2021)

Triple Lock
Would someone kindly explain what that is.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

I was on £3.00


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Triple Lock
> Would someone kindly explain what that is.





> A triple lock was introduced to the UK state pension in 2010. It was a guarantee that the state pension would not lose value in real terms, and that it would increase at least in line with inflation


With covid ect inflation is at 8% and that's what we should be getting, but as usual they don't want to pay is so it will be a lot lower, it has been turned over by the House of Lords, but that means nothing so we will have to wait and see


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Triple Lock
> Would someone kindly explain what that is.


The triple lock was introduced a few years ago to protect pensions from inflation.
It guaranteed that pensions would rise each year by at least whichever was the highest - inflation, wages or 2.5%.
Wages rose 8% last year. That is the higher figure that the pension increase should be based on.
The triple lock was 'temporarily' suspended for this year due to the cost of Covid.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Nov 2021)

I didn’t start my first job until I was 23. Not a ‘proper’ job of course.
In other news, just got my premium bonds email, £100 this month. And that on top of £50 last month


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I didn’t start my first job until I was 23. Not a ‘proper’ job of course.
> In other news, just got my premium bonds email, £100 this month. And that on top of £50 last month




Jammy devil . Well done


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Nov 2021)

From todays ride, I thought I would share a picture of this picturesque Hertfordshire country lane .
It didn’t beat me , I picked my bike up and climbed over it.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 616297
> 
> 
> From todays ride, I thought I would share a picture of this picturesque Hertfordshire country lane .
> It didn’t beat me , I picked my bike up and climbed over it.


Shocking and getting more common sadly.

Turning really cold here now. I might even go to bed early to watch Shetland.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 616297
> 
> 
> From todays ride, I thought I would share a picture of this picturesque Hertfordshire country lane .
> It didn’t beat me , I picked my bike up and climbed over it.




That's dreadful


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 616297
> 
> 
> From todays ride, I thought I would share a picture of this picturesque Hertfordshire country lane .
> It didn’t beat me , I picked my bike up and climbed over it.


Absolutely dreadful. IMO one of the worst crimes they could commit.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Shocking and getting more common sadly.
> 
> Turning really cold here now. I might even go to bed early to watch Shetland.


Is Shetland your next door neighbour


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 616297
> 
> 
> From todays ride, I thought I would share a picture of this picturesque Hertfordshire country lane .
> It didn’t beat me , I picked my bike up and climbed over it.


Blimey! Someone's had my old dishwasher away already!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Shocking and getting more common sadly.


Indeed!



Dave7 said:


> Absolutely dreadful.



My solution to this... Waste disposal centres should be open long hours and no charges for use, and then HUGE fine for anybody caught fly-tipping, confiscation of vehicle for anybody not paying the fine (unless vehicle worth less than fine, in which case confiscate goods to that value - UHD TV, iPhone, whatever)!



Dave7 said:


> one of the worst crimes they could commit.


Unfortunately, it really is _NOT_! There are thousands of psychos out there doing things thousands of times worse to thousands of poor victims!



Mo1959 said:


> Turning really cold here now.


I have been feeling cold here today too so I turned the convector heater off and CH on, though only on minimum heat and 15 minutes on/15minutes off intervals.

Aldi have some cycling goods in at the moment. I bought a helmet for £8.99. It isn't as well finished as a more expensive one but that doesn't bother me - it fits my large head comfortably and will be taken down to Devon and left there on my next visit. I will ask my sister if she can pick up a track pump for me for £6.99. I want to get to the point where I have a stock of spares, tools, and cycling kit there so I can travel down carrying just one large rucksack.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2021)

Well that was embarrassing........😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I can fit a blacksmith's leg vice, or ten stone of welding rods* in a rucksack when going on holiday, what trouble can a little track pump be? 

*Other similar odd items have been carried in the same rucksack.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> If I can fit a blacksmith's leg vice, or ten stone of welding rods* in a rucksack when going on holiday, what trouble can a little track pump be?
> 
> *Other similar odd items have been carried in the same rucksack.


Last time, I had a 35 L rucksack full, a 25 L rucksack full, and a bike helmet strapped on the outside!

I _could _manage a track pump ties to the outside of the rucksack but why bother if one can be picked up down there?


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Last time, I had a 35 L rucksack full, a 25 L rucksack full, and a bike helmet strapped on the outside!
> 
> I _could _manage a track pump ties to the outside of the rucksack but why bother if one can be picked up down there?


You could probably fit more in a single 60 litre rucksack. Save you struggling with two daysacks.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You could probably fit more in a single 60 litre rucksack. Save you struggling with two daysacks.


Rather than spending more money on yet another rucksack, I'll buy more of the stuff that I would be carting back and forth and leave it down there!

I'd like to be spending (say) 4+ 1 week holidays in Devon per year for (hopefully) 10+ years of cycling so that should be at least a couple of hundred bike rides. It's worth getting myself set up properly so I can travel 'light'.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Rather than spending more money on yet another rucksack, I'll buy more of the stuff that I would be carting back and forth and leave it down there!
> 
> I'd like to be spending (say) 4+ 1 week holidays in Devon per year for (hopefully) 10+ years of cycling so that should be at least a couple of hundred bike rides. It's worth getting myself set up properly so I can travel 'light'.


Can get you a decent hard hat for those low doorways, at less than half price.

Similar reasons for taking two bikes to Ireland. They're there when I get there.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can get you a decent hard hat for those low doorways, at less than half price.


Already sorted! 



ColinJ said:


> Oh, and my head is safe. If you recall, last time in Devon I got concussion from hitting my head on low door frames? My sister has treated me to a 'bump cap' to wear in the house [one of *THESE*]. I bumped it 5 or 6 times in that many hours yesterday. No head damage this time! It is a bit sweat-inducting though. I will drill more ventilation holes in the plastic shell.


I bumped the bump cap 30+ times in a week on my last visit. I came back without fuzzy headaches (concussion) that time, unlike the time before when the damage was evident for weeks afterwards. I can't take chances with head injuries, being permanently dosed up with warfarin. I am deliberately kept 250% more 'bleedy' than an average person because I am otherwise evidently way more 'clotty'!


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

Did you ever consider shortening yer legs for when you travelled down Devon?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you ever consider shortening yer legs for when you travelled down Devon?


I have short (-ish) legs already... I am 1.86 m tall (6' 1") but only have 81 cm (32") legs which would generally be found on a man significantly shorter than me. 

My height seems to mainly come from my head, neck and torso, and I don't intend lopping anything off them!


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have short (-ish) legs already... I am 1.86 m tall (6' 1") but only have 81 cm (32") legs which would generally be found on a man significantly shorter than me.
> 
> My height seems to mainly come from my head, neck and torso, and I don't intend lopping anything off them!


Fair enough. Trying to get everything back inside, and working, in a shorter torso may not be easy.

And it would appear that your legs are below average, 2 inches below to be exact.

The results were:
*Average total length *= *185.3cm* (6"1')
*Average leg length* = *85.4cm
Relative leg length *= *46.1%* (85.4/185.3)


https://forum.slowtwitch.com/forum/...o_you_have_short_legs_or_short_torso_P623296/


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2021)

Morning. Dry and cold. Currently 3 degrees so not quite as cold as forecast unless it drops a bit more as daylight comes in. 

Been sticking to the 4.2 mile flat riverside walk the last few days but might stick the new boots on and try the longer hilly walk and see how the foot holds up. I could feel it aching a bit in bed last night. Probably better keeping moving.


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

If it stays dry today, I shall cut the lawns and do a bit of gardening.
House prices are still booming down here.
A 2 bedroom bungalow, similar size to ours - but much updated, has gone on the market, just along the way, at 'offers over £595,000'.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Nov 2021)

Hello 

My football team got stuffed 7-0 at home last night. I stayed till the bitter end. I didn't think we were poor but Fulham are a very, very good side. The gulf between the two sides was enormous. As the chap next to me said "If we go up it would be like this every week." Sadly he's right. I'll be there on Saturday. 

Anyway. Today is busy. Dentist. Haircut and beard trim. Quick bit of shopping. Canasta group and finally out for a couple of beers with some guys from the cycle club.

I feel nackered just typing that list.


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2021)

Good morning people


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2021)

Good morning. Currently 2 deg here.

Stay safe and warm peeps


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2021)

I have risen in the Kent Downs!

Spent an evening last night on the sheety bit of East Kent coast around Hythe, folkestone and Deal, glad to be away from there. It's just devoid of any interest or visual merit.

Mind you, saw a house for sale in lydd on sea that I like so may have to have a chat with Mrs D when I get backm

Still, business taken care of, will head back to Sossitty Drago presently.


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen in the Kent Downs!
> 
> Spent an evening last night on the sheety bit of East Kent coast around Hythe, folkestone and Deal, glad to be away from there. It's just devoid of any interest or visual merit.
> 
> ...



I was brought up in Folkstone, went to school in Saltwood just outside Hythe.


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  Its dry and a riding day, i do want to keep up the momentum in getting strength in the old legs! My 'nemesis' hill is waiting for me...its a long drag of about a mile n half with little respite and gets steeper as you get near the top. Descending it the other day a rider on a high end bike was coming up, i said 'g'morning' and between grimaces/panting he g'morninged back. so it must be reasonably steep [but nothing like hillier parts of the UK i expect]. One day i would like to sail up it in 2nd and 3rd whilst whistling and admiring the scenery


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, cold and bright here.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Nov 2021)

Morning all bit warmer today 4.6c


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> House prices are still booming down here.
> A 2 bedroom bungalow, similar size to ours - but much updated, has gone on the market, just along the way, at 'offers over £595,000'.


About 8 years ago a work colleague of Mrs JK moved to North Devon with her family. They bought a 3 bed semi . The price paid compared to our part of Hertfordshire and South Devon/ West Dorset , At the time words like reasonable/ sensible/ affordable seemed appropriate. No longer it would appear .


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2021)

Pleasant but chilly walk done. Just crested the hill as the sun appeared so was gorgeous. Something special about that first few minutes of a sunrise. 


Someone on our local Facebook page managed to capture the aurora last night. Lucky beggars.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Pleasant but chilly walk done. Just crested the hill as the sun appeared so was gorgeous. Something special about that first few minutes of a sunrise.
> 
> 
> Someone on our local Facebook page managed to capture the aurora last night. Lucky beggars.
> ...


Borealis!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Borealis!


I was being lazy and couldn't be bothered typing the full name. Lol.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Nov 2021)

I shudder when I see pictures like this.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I was being lazy and couldn't be bothered typing the full name. Lol.


You're honest at least, most wouldn't have said that.


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Borealis!


No.....it's true!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I shudder when I see pictures like this.
> View attachment 616371


Why? Scared she spills it?


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> No.....it's true!


Never said it wasn't.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Why? Scared she spills it?


Given the price these days, I can't say I'd blame him.
Face shield directing everything down towards the glasses methinks.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Borealis!


No bad language on here if you don't mind


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No bad language on here if you don't mind


If I did mind, what then?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2021)

Bit of a shock this morning.......went to Aldi at 0750 but had to clear ice of the windscreen. Time to start putting the car in the garage me thinks.
Why does that catch me out every year.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> If I did mind, what then?


MODS.......can you sort this man out please


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Bit of a shock this morning.......went to Aldi at 0750 but had to clear ice of the windscreen. Time to start putting the car in the garage me thinks.
> Why does that catch me out every year.


It'll be warmer the first night you have the car under cover/in the garage.


----------



## gavroche (4 Nov 2021)

Good morning. The sun made a very brief appearance earlier and then lost the battle against the grey clouds but it is still dry.......so far.
Going to see my son this afternoon but nothing else planned otherwise. By the time I come back from Rhyl, it will be too late to go for a ride so I shall do that tomorrow. I am down to only one ride a week now, which is my usual late autumn/winter schedule anyway. 
Mrs G had her 3rd Covid jab last week and she is having some side effects from it: cold like symptoms and block sinus. Hopefully, it won't last long.
Mine is due on the 17th.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## numbnuts (4 Nov 2021)

I declare it's a chocolate cake Thursday


----------



## numbnuts (4 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 616374


That was on Quora yesterday, must be doing the rounds


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I declare it's a chocolate cake Thursday


Hope you enjoy it.
NB
Don't send me any as I don't eat sweet stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> That was on Quora yesterday, must be doing the rounds




I don't know that site.


----------



## GM (4 Nov 2021)

Morning all... Breakfast finished, now starting on cooking Alan's 🐶 food batch which should last a week. Veg box delivered and we got a Romanesco in it....







looking forward to that!

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Breakfast finished, now starting on cooking Alan's 🐶 food batch which should last a week. Veg box delivered and we got a Romanesco in it....
> 
> View attachment 616378
> 
> ...


I have never tried them - what do they taste like?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Breakfast finished, now starting on cooking Alan's 🐶 food batch which should last a week. Veg box delivered and we got a Romanesco in it....
> 
> View attachment 616378
> 
> ...


What do you do with that?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Breakfast finished, now starting on cooking Alan's 🐶 food batch which should last a week. Veg box delivered and we got a Romanesco in it....
> 
> View attachment 616378
> 
> ...




That looks like some kind of alien fish


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> What do you do with that?




Throw it away?


----------



## GM (4 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have never tried them - what do they taste like?





Mo1959 said:


> What do you do with that?




It's sometimes called Space Broccoli, tastes out of this world!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2021)

GM said:


> It's sometimes called Space Broccoli, tastes out of this world!


I like Broccoli, so I might like it too then.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2021)

GM said:


> It's sometimes called Space Broccoli, tastes out of this world!


I like brocoli but that does not look like any brocoli i have ever had


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2021)

If the price is right, I will try one instead of broccoli next time I shop for vegetables.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Nov 2021)

Just back from a sunny walk to Big Tesco with Mrs Tenkaykev. I soon got distracted and ambled off on my own towards the Beer / Wine / Spirits section. Unfortunately the Tiramisu stout that I like was not in stock, but my eyes lit up when I spotted that Camden Brewery are doing a Marmite Ale 😮😎
Beer - with Marmite! What’s not to like 👍


----------



## pawl (4 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from a sunny walk to Big Tesco with Mrs Tenkaykev. I soon got distracted and ambled off on my own towards the Beer / Wine / Spirits section. Unfortunately the Tiramisu stout that I like was not in stock, but my eyes lit up when I spotted that Camden Brewery are doing a Marmite Ale 😮😎
> Beer - with Marmite! What’s not to like 👍




Hope the beers better than the Peanut butter mixed with Marmite 

There’s only one way to eat Marmite.Unadulterated on toast


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Beer - with Marmite! What’s not to like 👍


quite a lot I would think.


----------



## pawl (4 Nov 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Breakfast finished, now starting on cooking Alan's 🐶 food batch which should last a week. Veg box delivered and we got a Romanesco in it....
> 
> View attachment 616378
> 
> ...



Looks like the Coronavirus gone vegetarian


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2021)

My £££ windfall is getting closer .
I mentioned that, out of the blue, I was advised I was due a pension from a large company I don't recall ever working for.
I got a pensions advisor to do all the paperwork (for the princely sum of a bottle of malt)........all sorted now.
Apparently I am due a L/S of £14,500.00 and an annual £1700.00.
I am still no wiser to which company it is, apart from being a subsidiary of a multi national .
But I will humbly accept it


----------



## pawl (4 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Bit of a shock this morning.......went to Aldi at 0750 but had to clear ice of the windscreen. Time to start putting the car in the garage me thinks.
> Why does that catch me out every year.




Dave if you can get your car in the garage you may need more bikes.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My £££ windfall is getting closer .
> I mentioned that, out of the blue, I was advised I was due a pension from a large company I don't recall ever working for.
> I got a pensions advisor to do all the paperwork (for the princely sum of a bottle of malt)........all sorted now.
> Apparently I am due a L/S of £14,500.00 and an annual £1700.00.
> ...


WoW well done


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I was brought up in Folkstone, went to school in Saltwood just outside Hythe.


I was in Windmill Street in Hythe attending to a spot of business.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2021)

Do you ever have one of those days when you shouldn't attempt to do anything?

Doing a project, needed sellotape. Stuck tape to desk, it rolled off and it took me 10 minutes to find it.

Started Again. Stuck something down, stuck the tape to the table and off it went again and me having another 5 minutes crawling around on my hands and knees looking for the dam thing only to find it even further away than the last time and covered in fluff and dust ( must remember to move that cupboard and get the vacuum cleaner round there) sometime in the future.

Rant over.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Nov 2021)

Today’s exercise was a trip to the gym. Walking back, along the Water of Leith, my attention was caught by the fantastic singing of a dipper. I couldn’t see it immediately but found it after a few moments. Always nice to have the visual confirmation of what you think you’ve identified by sound


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Hope the beers better than the Peanut butter mixed with Marmite
> 
> There’s only one way to eat Marmite.Unadulterated on toast


I did try a jar of peanut butter with Marmite and was underwhelmed. It was also about double the price. IIRC the amount of Marmite was 10%. Far cheaper to buy a decent quality peanut butter and jar of marmite. My current favourite is toast spread with butter, then a generous amount of marmite, then crunchy peanut butter, and finally layered with sliced banana 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I did try a jar of peanut butter with Marmite and was underwhelmed. It was also about double the price. IIRC the amount of Marmite was 10%. Far cheaper to buy a decent quality peanut butter and jar of marmite. My current favourite is toast spread with butter, then a generous amount of marmite, then crunchy peanut butter, and finally layered with sliced banana 👍


Yuck


----------



## Sterlo (4 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My £££ windfall is getting closer .
> I mentioned that, out of the blue, I was advised I was due a pension from a large company I don't recall ever working for.
> I got a pensions advisor to do all the paperwork (for the princely sum of a bottle of malt)........all sorted now.
> Apparently I am due a L/S of £14,500.00 and an annual £1700.00.
> ...


It's not from a member of the Nigerian royal family is it?  I'm still waiting for the $4m he promised me a few years back.


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Nov 2021)

Had a pleasant ride today  outward into a head wind and returning with a tail wind- the way i like it. Had to stop for a cow which couldnt make its mind up where it was going. Had a chat with a local who told me of the many scenic routes that can be done by bike- i really have a lot to explore on my own door step. For visitors i would say forget 'doing the NC500' rather book up somewhere like Dornoch/Brora/Golspie and explore the back roads and trails as theyre all good for bird/wildlife watching/scenery etc. 
Re- Marmite, what always bothered me about Marmite is that youre either meant to love it or hate it.....not so! im indifferent, its ok i suppose but i dont belong to either camp


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2021)

Watching 'The Wrath of Man' at the moment - a Guy Ritchie film starring Jason Statham .......I reckon @Dave7 would like it.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> It's not from a member of the Nigerian royal family is it?  I'm still waiting for the $4m he promised me a few years back.


No.....I 'paid' a pension expert via my previous accountant to sort it out. Its all legit.
Wish I knew the company but don't want to rock the boat with questions.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> It's not from a member of the Nigerian royal family is it?  I'm still waiting for the $4m he promised me a few years back.


Just a thought. Did you give him your bank details ?? If not then he can't pay you


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2021)

@Dirk a PIE (yes PIE) what as how I made. Very nice it was to


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk a PIE (yes PIE) what as how I made. Very nice it was to
> View attachment 616417


That's not a pie!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> That's not a pie!


Around 'ere it a bl**dy PIE !!!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk a PIE (yes PIE) what as how I made. Very nice it was to
> View attachment 616417


Oooo. You've got a china pig. I've got one too.  ........and it's Chinese. Lol. I had a mad Chinese spell around ten or fifteen years ago and bought a few things on eBay. This was supposed to be from a house clearance. It has marks on the bottom but I haven't a clue what they mean, what age it is, or even if it's worth anything. It's a piggy bank......literally, although there's nothing in it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Nov 2021)

Mrs F has been looking through a file of family research done by her aunt. Proper Who Do You Think You Are stuff. Goes back 7 generations for her, back to 1770’s. One particular rogue, her great grandfather, several petty convictions in the 1890’s, including one for stealing sand off the beach . Quite striking that everyone featured had similar agricultural labouring jobs, and all lived in the Edinburgh area. Musselburgh was the furthest from Edinburgh. Obviously a family that likes to stay put, a tradition continued by Mrs F who has lived her entire life within a two mile radius of her childhood home of Craiglockhart.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2021)

Mr WD did a carving of a pig. A saddleback. I often use it as a weight when I am cutting somethng out.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2021)

Stuck The Repair Shop on. I enjoy it. 
New crime series starting tonight at 9pm on Channel 5. Dalgliesh. Hope it’s good.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2021)

I have just been trying to find where to claim my first bus pass. I think I can g


welsh dragon said:


> Yuck


I don't agree with you on many food issues, but marmite + other stuff - no, I'm not keen either! 

As for windfalls... I've just been in touch with my sister to tell her about *THIS* news report. My niece and her then boyfriend were backpacking in Australia around that time so it is possible that they are entitled to tax rebates which could be around £1,500 each if they earned enough and the timing was right.

I extended my usual singlespeed ride today because it was so lovely outdoors. Blue skies and sunshine, golden brown autumn leaves, and all that. Riding slowly uphill in the sunshine when sheltered from the wind, I felt comfortably warm. A couple of quick descents into the cold wind in the shade were a different matter though - my poor feet really started to feel the chill. I think my overshoes will have to be brought out of storage soon!

I called in at the station on the way home and got the last Metro in the rack! I have just done its crosswords and have come on here to waste a bit more time in order to make sure that I don't actually do anything useful today...


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Stuck The Repair Shop on. I enjoy it.
> New crime series starting tonight at 9pm on Channel 5. Dalgliesh. Hope it’s good.


The repair shop was good last night. They repaired an old watch that had been kept hidden my someone during the second world war.


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Around 'ere it a bl**dy PIE !!!


I'd send that back if I'd ordered a pie.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'd send that back if I'd ordered a pie.


I'd send it back after eating it - no point in wasting food!


----------



## numbnuts (4 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Around 'ere it a bl**dy PIE !!!


According to Matthew O'Callaghan, chairman of the British Pie Awards, being held on 22 April, *a true pie has to have a filling completely enclosed in pastry*. Anything not fitting this strict description is not eligible to enter. 
 Fish pie......I rest my case your Honor


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hope you enjoy it.
> NB
> Don't send me any as I don't eat sweet stuff.


I'll have yours then.


----------



## postman (4 Nov 2021)

Been a bit cool here today,or as Mrs P says it's just you.So I kid you not tee shirt first,polo shirt then a jumper and finally a button up cardigan.Legs are a bit cold,can't have central heating on the warder is in charge and its not cold enough according to her.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> According to Matthew O'Callaghan, chairman of the British Pie Awards, being held on 22 April, *a true pie has to have a filling completely enclosed in pastry*. Anything not fitting this strict description is not eligible to enter.
> Fish pie......I rest my case your Honor


Cottage pie ??
Shepherds pie ??
I rest my case


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *I have just been trying to find where to claim my first bus pass. *I think I can g
> 
> I don't agree with you on many food issues, but marmite + other stuff - no, I'm not keen either!
> 
> ...


Could be tricky. Main council offices, Customer First, Horton Street, were the only place that dealt with the applications. This closed to the public in August this year, having been closed to the public since March last year.

As far as I'm aware, you now travel to the central library, book an appointment at one of the terminals there for this purpose. Then travel back for your appointment as they're not doing same day appointments. And there's only two advisors there at any one time.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Could be tricky. Main council offices, Customer First, Horton Street, were the only place that dealt with the applications. This closed to the public in August this year, having been closed to the public since March last year.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, you now travel to the central library, book an appointment at one of the terminals there for this purpose. Then travel back for your appointment as they're not doing same day appointments. And there's only two advisors there at any one time.


Oh, I left that bus pass text in! I started off a post about that but got distracted and decided to do some research later... I meant to delete that bit.

One thing I found was mention of using a driving licence or valid passport for ID. I assume/hope that there are other ways because I don't have either of them and there must be many other people like me!


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Cottage pie ??
> Shepherds pie ??
> I rest my case


Cottage pie was the precursor to shepherd’s pie, 18th century followed by mid 19th century.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, I left that bus pass text in! I started off a post about that but got distracted and decided to do some research later... I meant to delete that bit.
> 
> One thing I found was mention of using a driving licence or valid passport for ID. I assume/hope that there are other ways because I don't have either of them and there must be many other people like me!


Current birth certificate*, utility bill/letter. However they don't appear willing to accept any such letters they sent you, as proof.

*Is there any other sort?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2021)

I probably wouldn't use a bus pass locally because I normally walk, cycle or go by train***. 

The last local buses that I caught were in 2012/2013 for hospital appointments and that was only for the period when I wasn't capable of walking to the hospital in Halifax from the railway station. Oh, actually, and a couple of visits to the hospital in Huddersfield, which were more convenient by bus.

It would be handy to be able to get free bus travel elsewhere in the UK though.



*** I have just found out that I could get half price rail travel in West Yorkshire. I assume that Todmorden counts as WY for that purpose since Calderdale is my council? I already get 1/3 off using my rail card but 1/2 off is a _bigger_ saving!


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I probably wouldn't use a bus pass locally because I normally walk, cycle or go by train***.
> 
> The last local buses that I caught were in 2012/2013 for hospital appointments and that was only for the period when I wasn't capable of walking to the hospital in Halifax from the railway station. Oh, actually, and a couple of visits to the hospital in Huddersfield, which were more convenient by bus.
> 
> ...


Todmorden has been in Calderdale since it came into existence in April 1974. And as far as I'm aware, the passes are valid anywhere in England.

Edit
If you qualify for the disabled pass, then the railcard is £20 a year or £54 for a three year card.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I probably wouldn't use a bus pass locally because I normally walk, cycle or go by train***.
> 
> The last local buses that I caught were in 2012/2013 for hospital appointments and that was only for the period when I wasn't capable of walking to the hospital in Halifax from the railway station. Oh, actually, and a couple of visits to the hospital in Huddersfield, which were more convenient by bus.
> 
> ...



Your pass will only work in England, not UK, as far as I know. Definately doesn’t work in Wales.


----------



## pawl (4 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Cottage pie was the precursor to shepherd’s pie, 18th century followed by mid 19th century.




Not a lot of people know that

😑😑😐


----------



## Venod (4 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have just been trying to find where to claim my first bus pass



Don't know what you do if you have no driving license or passport though, birth certificate?

https://ticketsandpasses.wymetro.com/senior-pass/


----------



## pawl (4 Nov 2021)

Today is Diwali day We had four colleagues who are Asian Before I retired always looked forward to the lunch they laid on for us

The Diwali.celebrations in Leicester are quite a spectacle This year the celebrations have been toned down somewhat due to covid so will give it a miss this year unfortunately All those Scrumptious sweets and other delicacies


----------



## Sterlo (4 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just a thought. Did you give him your bank details ?? If not then he can't pay you


Of course I did, he promised to send me the money, some of my money has gone missing along with my first born but I'm sure he'll come through shortly


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Not a lot of people know that
> 
> 😑😑😐


There's at least one more who does now though.


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I did try a jar of peanut butter with Marmite and was underwhelmed. It was also about double the price. IIRC the amount of Marmite was 10%. Far cheaper to buy a decent quality peanut butter and jar of marmite. My current favourite is toast spread with butter, then a generous amount of marmite, then crunchy peanut butter, and finally layered with sliced banana 👍


On culinary matters , a combo of crunchy peanut butter and marmite or peanut butter and banana. But not all 3 together.

Bus pass applications, it appears to be much simpler in Hertfordshire. All done from our desk top in the comfort of the dining room . Mrs JK recently applied and it took less than 3 weeks to arrive .


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Today is Diwali day We had four colleagues who are Asian Before I retired .......


What were they after you retired?*



* Sorry - I'm pinching @classic33 lines.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> On culinary matters , a combo of crunchy peanut butter and marmite or peanut butter and banana. But not all 3 together.
> 
> Bus pass applications, it appears to be much simpler in Hertfordshire. All done from our desk top in the comfort of the dining room . Mrs JK recently applied and it took less than 3 weeks to arrive .


The individual councils within West Yorkshire all have their own way of issuing the cards. The local one seems to have done their best to make it as awkward as possible. Thereby ensuring only those who won't give up, get one.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> What were they after you retired?*
> 
> 
> 
> * Sorry - I'm pinching @classic33 lines.


I'll let you have that one, no more though.


----------



## gavroche (4 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Stuck The Repair Shop on. I enjoy it.
> New crime series starting tonight at 9pm on Channel 5. Dalgliesh. Hope it’s good.


I thought Dalglish was a retired footballer. He is going into acting now?


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Your pass will only work in England, not UK, as far as I know. Definately doesn’t work in Wales.



I can confirm they are not accepted in Wales


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Todmorden has been in Calderdale since it came into existence in April 1974.


But I have an Oldham post code and some websites will not accept West Yorkshire as the county and force me to select Lancashire!



BoldonLad said:


> Your pass will only work in England, not UK, as far as I know. Definately doesn’t work in Wales.


I didn't know that so I checked - yes, you are correct except for a few trans-border buses. Same situation with Scotland.



Venod said:


> Don't know what you do if you have no driving license or passport though, birth certificate?
> 
> https://ticketsandpasses.wymetro.com/senior-pass/


Yes, I was looking at that earlier. I will have to use my birth certificate if they won't accept my lapsed passport.



classic33 said:


> The individual councils within West Yorkshire all have their own way of issuing the cards. The local one seems to have done their best to make it as awkward as possible. Thereby ensuring only those who won't give up, get one.


I am pretty good with computers and websites but I didn't find navigating the Calderdale council website particularly easy!


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> But I have an Oldham post code and some websites will not accept West Yorkshire as the county and force me to select Lancashire!
> 
> 
> I didn't know that so I checked - yes, you are correct except for a few trans-border buses. Same situation with Scotland.
> ...


And your dialling code, for a landline is 01706, Rochdale.

I did say the local council has made it nigh on impossible. The fact their having problems with the site at present doesn't help. The site identifies some council documents as unsafe, so won't allow them to be opened.

Between the council site and the metro site you should be able to get something.
Try at the following,
*In-person*: At any Post Office or Bus Station Travel Centre in West Yorkshire.

https://www.calderdale.gov.uk/v2/re...t-leisure/english-national-concessionary-pass


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2021)

I have risen! 1st!

Got a headache and feel absooitely nacked, its been a busy few days. Im playing with the band tonight so once Mini D is safely at achool and the house is tidied i'll try and get a bit more shut eye.


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2021)

Good morning all. 
Another frosty start to the day here. 
Today I will be walking the dog to my son's place. I will be carrying some trowels and a float as he has a bit of rendering on the wall that needs a little attention. 
This evening, MrsP has some tickets for a firework display. She does like a good display, 🎆 I personally can take or leave them.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Double bubble today 
Yay! It's Fish Friday . It's also my birthday.
Best mates from Minehead are coming over this morning and stopping overnight. We'll all have a walk down to the village for lunch and a wobble back later.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2021)

From my memories on Facebook this morning, Lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

Happy birthday @Dirk 

Morning. Calm,not raining and no mist. That makes a change.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I can confirm they are not accepted in Wales


Not a problem for me, I’m not going there.If this thread is anything to go by , it’s a country populated by really scary women.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Not a problem for me, I’m not going there.If this thread is anything to go by , it’s a country populated by really scary women.




You should be so lucky to be allowed in.


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Nov 2021)

Happy Birthday Dirk


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Nov 2021)

Good morning all and happy birthday @Dirk 🍰
A bright start here, quite mild too.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Double bubble today
> Yay! It's Fish Friday . It's also my birthday.
> Best mates from Minehead are coming over this morning and stopping overnight. We'll all have a walk down to the village for lunch and a wobble back later.


YAY!!!! You are allowed to have double salt and vinegar 
Oh.......happy birthday


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2021)

Morning. I let Drago think he was first, although I actually looked in around 5.30. 

Happy Birthday Dirk. ....enjoy your cake 


Chilly but dry again here so another walk/jog done. Not even recording it on my Garmin as it's so pathetic. Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2021)

A quick good morning to all.
Yesterday was the 1st for 12 months+ that I have not needed to go back to bed for a couple of hours.......this morning I am totally knackered. So.....not sure if that was an improvement or not


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Double bubble today
> Yay! It's Fish Friday . It's also my birthday.
> Best mates from Minehead are coming over this morning and stopping overnight. We'll all have a walk down to the village for lunch and a wobble back later.



Happy Birthday Dirk


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Not a problem for me, I’m not going there.If this thread is anything to go by , it’s a country populated by really scary women.



Last time I was in Chester they wouldn't accept the passes on their park and ride, we were told they are accepted on the other buses but not the park and ride.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Nov 2021)

Good Morning folks,
A sunny morning following a hard overnight frost. Happy birthday, and many more of them to @Dirk, " May your chips be crisp, your batter crunchy, and your pea be mushy "
Sad to hear of the death of Lionel Blair, I've been listening to a compilation of the tongue in cheek asides made by Humphrey Littleton on " I'm Sorry I haven't a Clue ", some of them are so very near the knuckle that I'm surprised they got away with it.
A session on the Turbo beckons, followed by a wander up to the Library to collect a book that I'd ordered.
Have a good day folks. 👍🎂
EDIT: peas for pear 🙁


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2021)

7 years retired today.


----------



## Sterlo (5 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> 7 years retired today.


Many happy returns of the day (my mother always said this rather than Happy Birthday for some reason)


----------



## Sterlo (5 Nov 2021)

"But I have an Oldham post code and some websites will not accept West Yorkshire as the county and force me to select Lancashire!"
Sorry but you need to move further east, we can't have a Yorkshireman claiming they live in Lanc, Lanc, sorry I can't even bring myself to type the word!!!


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2021)




----------



## Chief Broom (5 Nov 2021)

Morning folks and a happy birthday to Dirk  Its dry again so think i'll take my camera out and take a few pics on my well worn route. Theres a wind farm so might take a spin up there if my creaky old legs are up to it. Its getting a bit parky now and im thinking i'll have to buy a balaclava or something when it gets really cold.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2021)

gavroche said:


> I thought Dalglish was a retired footballer. He is going into acting now?


King Kenny is multi-talented


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2021)

Happy birthday @Dirk . Have a great day.🍾


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2021)

Just thinking about my pig, I have never seen another one and occasionally google without success, but just had another go and found this on eBay. Whether it's accurate or not who knows. Gives me an idea at least.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27495290...olid=10001&customid=dms_72727&mkevt=1&mkcid=1


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just thinking about my pig, I have never seen another one and occasionally google without success, but just had another go and found this on eBay. Whether it's accurate or not who knows. Gives me an idea at least.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27495290...olid=10001&customid=dms_72727&mkevt=1&mkcid=1



This is the pig what Mr WD carved


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> This is the pig what Mr WD carved
> View attachment 616502


Wow.......that's excellent. Love it.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2021)

Did he do the apple too?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2021)

Happy Birthday @Dirk - have a great day and extra large fish and chips, you know treat yourself.

Well it's dank and cold, think I might light the wood burner for the first time this winter. Nothing at all which has to be done. I want to wash my Kinesis and hoover out the car but as I say it's dank and cold. On Wednesday I decided I wanted a nice blue Gilet to match my Lusso autumn/winter jacket as my club gilet in black and green clashed terribly! Vanity, pure vanity. Ordered online a blue one from Lusso on Wednesday evening and arrived ten minutes ago. Very happy.

I need some new winter gloves so hope to find those online today.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Did he do the apple too?


He did. There is a blue tit sitting on it


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2021)

That is a very fine pig @welsh dragon


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> That is a very fine pig @welsh dragon


It is indeed. I often use it as a weight when cutting things.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2021)

Blimey. I see one of my ex-colleagues was through this way yesterday and walked/jogged along the reservoir and then up Ben Chonzie. Some climbing.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> He did. There is a blue tit sitting on it


These would sell really well! He is very talented. Dad did a bit of wood turning but mostly things like bowls, fancy egg cups, etc.


----------



## Chief Broom (5 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just thinking about my pig, I have never seen another one and occasionally google without success, but just had another go and found this on eBay. Whether it's accurate or not who knows. Gives me an idea at least.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27495290...olid=10001&customid=dms_72727&mkevt=1&mkcid=1


I had a strange hankering to buy something on ebay...A tooth of an extinct Megalodon shark! I think its an interesting 'ornament' as it could be 20 million years old. It only cost me about £90 and i think its awesome! about 6ins tall and still has sharp serrations. 
It looks like this one below


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> These would sell really well! He is very talented. Dad did a bit of wood turning but mostly things like bowls, fancy egg cups, etc.


I keep saying I am going to sell them.

This is one he did a couple of years ago.

A little mouse sitting on an apple. It's only about 2 inches tall






9


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2021)

I've done the washing and changed the bedding, have to stay in for a parcel now


----------



## HMS_Dave (5 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've done the washing and changed the bedding, have to stay in for a parcel now


At least you can watch loose women.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've done the washing and changed the bedding, have to stay in for a parcel now


 May the Force be with you...


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> At least you can watch loose women.


What's this "loose women"


----------



## HMS_Dave (5 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> What's this "loose women"


Its an afternoon TV programme. It's specifically aired to INCREASE the IQ of its viewers.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Its an afternoon TV programme. It's specifically aired to INCREASE the IQ of its viewers.


 
All together now, I ain't got a telly.........


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2021)

The parcel I'm waiting for is coming by Hermes, this guy wrote my car off  I wonder if he can fall down the stairs twice


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> 7 years retired today.


I hope that I can say that one day! I am only 3 months away from my official retirement (as opposed to the last few years of scrimping and saving in unofficial retirement).

I keep having morbid thoughts about what happened to poor Vernon, and fearing that I will go the same way a few days after getting my pension. I really want to have (say) 15+ years of contented retirement before I hear the sound of the Grim Reaper again***.

Oh, where are my manners... Happy Birthday, Dirk!



Sterlo said:


> "But I have an Oldham post code and some websites will not accept West Yorkshire as the county and force me to select Lancashire!"
> Sorry but you need to move further east, we can't have a Yorkshireman claiming they live in Lanc, Lanc, sorry I can't even bring myself to type the word!!!


I am an offcumden! I am in reality an Anglo-Scot raised in the Midlands. I came north as a(n) (im)mature student and never wanted to go back! 



numbnuts said:


> The parcel I'm waiting for is coming by Hermes, this guy wrote my car off  I wonder if he can fall down the stairs twice


I've just tracked an Amazon parcel all the way here from Oldham. Modern tracking systems are great! I think I may have worked out why the dot on the street map representing the van sometimes appears not to be on a road though... I wonder if it is random 'jitter' added to the location to stop you seeing exactly where people have had deliveries before you?





*** This one... 



ColinJ said:


> When my first pulmonary embolism flattened me (I faceplanted on the bathroom floor and couldn't get up) the Reaper was _screaming _in my ears. I heard an horrendous screeching sound, like the sound of the wheels of a train or tram going round a tight bend. There must be some medical explanation for it, but it was pretty bloody scary. I knew that I was close to death at the time and thought about _The Grim Reaper_. I don't normally believe in such things, but having one's body pack up suddenly can cause a bit of rethink!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

We are having sausage rolls. I can't find any enthusiasm for food at the moment


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

I like his hat


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Nov 2021)

Back from a little saunter into West Lothian. Christmas tree harvesting in full progress. I couldn’t help but thinking how ungreen the whole business is.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I like his hat
> 
> View attachment 616519


At first glance I thought it was a horse with a mane comb-over!


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The parcel I'm waiting for is coming by Hermes, this guy wrote my car off  I wonder if he can fall down the stairs twice


He just left it by the front door, didn't even ring the bell .....coward


----------



## GM (5 Nov 2021)

G'day y'all... Happy birthday Dirk, enjoy your day! 

Back from a long walk with Alan 🐶, beautiful day out there with some lovely autumn colours...






Green bin day tomorrow so lawns mowed this afternoon, only 2 more collections this year until February next year.


----------



## pawl (5 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I keep saying I am going to sell them.
> 
> This is one he did a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...



I’m not able to remember all the details . I remember reading a Yorkshire carpenter carved a mouse as signature on his work which was usually on the end pieces of church pews.I can’t remember all the details.
Perhaps our Yorkshire members could provide more information


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> I’m not able to remember all the details . I remember reading a Yorkshire carpenter carved a mouse as signature on his work which was usually on the end pieces of church pews.I can’t remember all the details.
> Perhaps our Yorkshire members could provide more information


I've seen some of his work but I can't remember his name. He was part of the Arts and Crafts movement.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2021)

OK guys serious stuff. I think it was either @dave r or @Dirk who posted the story about the vicar whose house was sold without his knowledge and he has now lost it because it is legally registered with the Land Registry after being sold to someone else. Apparently Bedfordshire police have arrested someone on fraud charges.

Mrs P heard the story on the R4 "You and Yours" programme today. One can sign up for alerts from the Land Registry if there are any changes to title at the LR. There is a free service which simply sends an email alert or another service which for £40pa means nothing can be altered without one's express consent.

I've signed up for three properties this afternoon. Our allotment, garage and house are on three separate titles so have to be monitored individually. It's very simple. The only tricky bit was our address wasn't recognised in the property search, caused a mild panic till I saw the option to search by Title Number.

Here is the link if anyone is interested or concerned https://propertyalert.landregistry.gov.uk/


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2021)

As an add on to the above apparently in a normal month about 4,000 people sign up for the alert service. This week on Monday and Tuesday 17,000 people signed up since the story broke!!!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Bit of a shock this morning.......went to Aldi at 0750 but had to clear ice of the windscreen. Time to start putting the car in the garage me thinks.
> Why does that catch me out every year.


Someone who put their car in a garage

how quaint


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK guys serious stuff. I think it was either @dave r or @Dirk who posted the story about the vicar whose house was sold without his knowledge and he has now lost it because it is legally registered with the Land Registry after being sold to someone else. Apparently Bedfordshire police have arrested someone on fraud charges.
> 
> Mrs P heard the story on the R4 "You and Yours" programme today. One can sign up for alerts from the Land Registry if there are any changes to title at the LR. There is a free service which simply sends an email alert or another service which for £40pa means nothing can be altered without one's express consent.
> 
> ...




I had no idea you could do that. An excellent idea. Thanks


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK guys serious stuff. I think it was either @dave r or @Dirk who posted the story about the vicar whose house was sold without his knowledge and he has now lost it because it is legally registered with the Land Registry after being sold to someone else. Apparently Bedfordshire police have arrested someone on fraud charges.
> 
> Mrs P heard the story on the R4 "You and Yours" programme today. One can sign up for alerts from the Land Registry if there are any changes to title at the LR. There is a free service which simply sends an email alert or another service which for £40pa means nothing can be altered without one's express consent.
> 
> ...



Very useful, thank you.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I had no idea you could do that. An excellent idea. Thanks


I was the same. I think it's a very good idea and for the ten minutes effort could save one £££££


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Someone who put their car in a garage
> 
> how quaint


I put mine in the garage as well.....


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I put mine in the garage as well.....



I don't have a garage.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Someone who put their car in a garage
> 
> how quaint




I always put mine in the garage as well


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Time to start putting the car in the garage me thinks.





ebikeerwidnes said:


> Someone who put their car in a garage
> 
> how quaint





PaulSB said:


> I put mine in the garage as well.....


Oh, where did I see it that really funny video of an old man parking his car in his garage? Seriously, it doesn't sound funny, but wait until you see it...!

Hopefully, it wasn't in this thread or elsewhere on CycleChat. I'll search through my YouTube history...

Here you go!



If he tried doing that here, someone would nick his bike while he was doing it!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, where did I see it that really funny video of an old man parking his car in his garage? Seriously, it doesn't sound funny, but wait until you see it...!
> 
> Hopefully, it wasn't in this thread or elsewhere on CycleChat. I'll search through my YouTube history...
> 
> ...



Brilliant! Our garage is big enough for two cars.......just. When we go away for a few weeks we like to put both cars in the garage. I reverse mine in first. I then drive Mrs. P's in next to it but there's no room to open the doors. Mrs P then opens the tailgate on her car and I climb in to the back out of the boot!!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Brilliant! Our garage is big enough for two cars.......just. When we go away for a few weeks we like to put both cars in the garage. I reverse mine in first. I then drive Mrs. P's in next to it but there's no room to open the doors. Mrs P then opens the tailgate on her car and I climb in to the back out of the boot!!



Mine is a single garage but its about 35+ feet long. Just enough room on either side of my garage to get out.


----------



## GM (5 Nov 2021)

@PaulSB that's a very useful tip about the Land Registry, just signed up!


----------



## Sterlo (5 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> I’m not able to remember all the details . I remember reading a Yorkshire carpenter carved a mouse as signature on his work which was usually on the end pieces of church pews.I can’t remember all the details.
> Perhaps our Yorkshire members could provide more information


I'm assuming you're talking about Robert Thompson, I don't know much about him but remembered the name as soon as you mentioned the mouses, meeces, mices, rodent carvings. I think there are some copies out there.
Home (robertthompsons.co.uk)


----------



## pawl (5 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about Robert Thompson, I don't know much about him but remembered the name as soon as you mentioned the mouses, meeces, mices, rodent carvings. I think there are some copies out there.
> Home (robertthompsons.co.uk)


 

That’s the fellow I remember the name now


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Nov 2021)

GM said:


> @PaulSB that's a very useful tip about the Land Registry, just signed up!


Me to - thanks @PaulSB


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, where did I see it that really funny video of an old man parking his car in his garage? Seriously, it doesn't sound funny, but wait until you see it...!
> 
> Hopefully, it wasn't in this thread or elsewhere on CycleChat. I'll search through my YouTube history...
> 
> ...




I've seen the parking video, I can't remember if it was on here or on facebook


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Someone who put their car in a garage
> 
> how quaint


Indeed.
It comes from way back when I was a rep and needed to be on the road early. The habit just stuck.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Nov 2021)

For those who enjoyed The Cake Fridge in this week’s episode of Shetland...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK guys serious stuff. I think it was either @dave r or @Dirk who posted the story about the vicar whose house was sold without his knowledge and he has now lost it because it is legally registered with the Land Registry after being sold to someone else. Apparently Bedfordshire police have arrested someone on fraud charges.
> 
> Mrs P heard the story on the R4 "You and Yours" programme today. One can sign up for alerts from the Land Registry if there are any changes to title at the LR. There is a free service which simply sends an email alert or another service which for £40pa means nothing can be altered without one's express consent.
> 
> ...


I don’t suppose you noticed if You And Yours mentioned about what applies in Scotland ? (Just looked at the Register of Scotland website, they don’t seem to offer a similar service.)


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mine is a single garage but its about 35+ feet long. Just enough room on either side of my garage to get out.


Part of my regular(ish) walks takes me thro a modern estate. All houses have a garage but it really puzzles me how anyone could possibly get a car in.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2021)

The council and my housing association must have come to some agreement and today said council picked up the black rubbish bags


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I've seen the parking video, I can't remember if it was on here or on facebook


You might have posted one of your facebook links here? I didn't find any mention of the video when I searched for "old man" on CC.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You might have posted one of your facebook links here? I didn't find any mention of the video when I searched for "old man" on CC.


. Old man. Nope. Hell no


----------



## numbnuts (5 Nov 2021)

The banging has started


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The banging has started




Not a sound here in the middle of nowhere


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I don’t suppose you noticed if You And Yours mentioned about what applies in Scotland ? (Just looked at the Register of Scotland website, they don’t seem to offer a similar service.)


I'm afraid Scotland wasn't mentioned. I think the Land Registry for Scotland is separate from the one for England and Wales.


----------



## pawl (5 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I always put mine in the garage as well




I can get my car in the garage Problem is I can’t open the car’s door to get out .Don’t fancy having all my meals brought out to me Not to mention toileting requirements 

Three bikes take priority Work bench Racking full of previously used paint cans that MrsP insists on keeping just in case.most of which would need a n explosive charge to get the lid off never mind the contents.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> I can get my car in the garage Problem is I can’t open the car’s door to get out .Don’t fancy having all my meals brought out to me Not to mention toileting requirements
> 
> Three bikes take priority Work bench Racking full of previously used paint cans that MrsP insists on keeping just in case.most of which would need a n explosive charge to get the lid off never mind the contents.




Mr WD has old tins of paint in the garage and my pantry just in case. God knows in case of what as they are def no good now after freezing over so many years, plus they probably don't make that colour anymore.


----------



## 12boy (5 Nov 2021)

Happy birthday Dirk!
Been turning over the garden prior to rototilling. It will take a while so I will spread this over a couple of days.
Be well and safe.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The banging has started


Due to start here at 7.30. Nice enough night for it but couldn’t be bothered walking round. Might see the rockets from the window.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Nov 2021)

Started here a while ago

Steady but persistent drizzle so you have to admire their determination

but this also means there is no chance of seeing the Northern Lights


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Double bubble today
> Yay! It's Fish Friday . It's also my birthday.
> Best mates from Minehead are coming over this morning and stopping overnight. We'll all have a walk down to the village for lunch and a wobble back later.









Hope the day went well for you, with just under 31/2 hours left.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm afraid Scotland wasn't mentioned. I think the Land Registry for Scotland is separate from the one for England and Wales.


It is indeed totally separate.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> "But I have an Oldham post code and some websites will not accept West Yorkshire as the county and force me to select Lancashire!"
> Sorry but you need to move further east, we can't have a Yorkshireman claiming they live in Lanc, Lanc, sorry I can't even bring myself to type the word!!!


@ColinJ a Yorkshireman! Never!
Even he's acknowledged this fact.


----------



## Sterlo (5 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> @ColinJ a Yorkshireman! Never!
> Even he's acknowledged this fact.


He's an honorary Yorkshireman if he lives here on the right side o t'Pennines


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2021)

That’s it all over. Quite colourful and not too noisy for the pets as they had used the quiet ones this year.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s it all over. Quite colourful and not too noisy for the pets as they had used the quiet ones this year.


Have you seen the price of them?
£15 for a single rocket!!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you seen the price of them?
> £15 for a single rocket!!


Wow. They don’t officially make an entrance fee, but did politely suggest a donation of around £2.50 to pay for next years. Fair enough I think.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. They don’t officially make an entrance fee, but did politely suggest a donation of around £2.50 to pay for next years. Fair enough I think.



Years ago we used to go to a display in a local park, one of the local pubs used to put it on, they would send someone round with a bucket during the display to collect donations, I think the pub used to make most of its money from extra beer and food sales.


----------



## Chief Broom (5 Nov 2021)

Didnt get far on the bike today...13-14mph head wind and then it started raining ho hum cant win'em all  
Fireworks?....fffttttt cant be doing with them, dogs ive had didnt like them either. 
Just put Doc Martin on  still watchable even though ive seem them all


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2021)

I’ll watch the next part of Dalgliesh tonight. It was ok. Just checking if there had been any reviews and see the usual bunch of snowflakes went straight on Twitter saying how upset they were about the first murder scene!  I usually end up swearing at the telly every time they warn of scenes some viewers may find upsetting…….it’s a crime/thriller. Don’t bloody watch it if you’re going to be upset.


----------



## GM (5 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you seen the price of them?
> £15 for a single rocket!!



I've still got a penny halfpenny banger from 1961, looks a bit shabby for 60 years old but hasn't been lit. I must have bought it when I was 12.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK guys serious stuff. I think it was either @dave r or @Dirk who posted the story about the vicar whose house was sold without his knowledge and he has now lost it because it is legally registered with the Land Registry after being sold to someone else. Apparently Bedfordshire police have arrested someone on fraud charges.
> 
> Mrs P heard the story on the R4 "You and Yours" programme today. One can sign up for alerts from the Land Registry if there are any changes to title at the LR. There is a free service which simply sends an email alert or another service which for £40pa means nothing can be altered without one's express consent.
> 
> ...


Do they only appear once on the register.
There's a few properties on the street that appear at least twice.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> I’m not able to remember all the details . I remember reading a Yorkshire carpenter carved a mouse as signature on his work which was usually on the end pieces of church pews.I can’t remember all the details.
> Perhaps our Yorkshire members could provide more information


Robert_ 'Mouseman' _Thompson 

https://www.dalesdiscoveries.com/more-inspiration/143-by-the-mouseman


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2021)

Ooh. Just heard a firework. 

We usually have a parade in October. It goes through Mach and there is a firework display in the local park after. They charge about £2.50 and ask for donations for next year's display.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The council and my housing association must have come to some agreement and today said council picked up the black rubbish bags
> View attachment 616557


That wouldn't be a SITA/SUEZ bin lorry would it?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do they only appear once on the register.
> There's a few properties on the street that appear at least twice.


If you're asking about my house, allotment and garage they appear once each. They're not adjacent so couldn't link in anyway.


----------



## pawl (5 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Robert_ 'Mouseman' _Thompson
> 
> https://www.dalesdiscoveries.com/more-inspiration/143-by-the-mouseman




I’ve been racking my ageing brain where I red about the mouseman I think it was a book by James Herriot were he took his children into a village church (can’t remember the village) to look for the mouse carving’s.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, where did I see it that really funny video of an old man parking his car in his garage? Seriously, it doesn't sound funny, but wait until you see it...!
> 
> Hopefully, it wasn't in this thread or elsewhere on CycleChat. I'll search through my YouTube history...
> 
> ...



There's this one you saw two days ago...
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/why-do-you-watch-youtube.280950/page-3#post-6577447


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The banging has started


Started at 1400 this afternoon here.

The annual artillery barrage that is. I assume you meant the same thing.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

GM said:


> I've still got a penny halfpenny banger from 1961, looks a bit shabby for 60 years old but hasn't been lit. I must have bought it when I was 12.
> 
> View attachment 616566


Is the powder still stable, no chance of it going off in yer pocket?
Best I have is a box of Standard fireworks from 1985. Might even open them one day.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> If you're asking about my house, allotment and garage they appear once each. They're not adjacent so couldn't link in anyway.


Did you check adjoining properties to yours.


----------



## GM (5 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is the powder still stable, no chance of it going off in yer pocket?
> Best I have is a box of Standard fireworks from 1985. Might even open them one day.




I hope it's still stable, its been in my sock drawer for yonks!


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

GM said:


> I hope it's still stable, its been in my sock drawer for yonks!


Doesn't get moved about much?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's this one you saw two days ago...
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/why-do-you-watch-youtube.280950/page-3#post-6577447


Aha - thanks. That's why I couldn't find it - no description!

I end up watching YT videos via 5 or 6 different sites, as well as YT's own suggestions, so it is hard to remember where they came from.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Aha - thanks. That's why I couldn't find it - no description!
> 
> I end up watching YT videos via 5 or 6 different sites, as well as YT's own suggestions, so it is hard to remember where they came from.


Found using the youtube link.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Found using the youtube link.


Cool - it didn't occur to me to try that... 

I will use that technique in future!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you check adjoining properties to yours.


Oh yes. Our boundaries are clearly defined.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes. Our boundaries are clearly defined.


House next door has two registered owners, neither the people that live there having bought it.

Not entirely certain I feel like telling then either.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> House next door has two registered owners, neither the people that live there having bought it.
> 
> Not entirely certain I feel like telling then either.


It's possible the two registered owners are "tenants in common" meaning each party owns a part of the property. This is how my wife and own our house, 50/50.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's possible the two registered owners are "tenants in common" meaning each party owns a part of the property. This is how my wife and own our house, 50/50.


One is a housing association, the other last person to own it, and she moved out many years ago.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> One is a housing association, the other last person to own it, and she moved out many years ago.


I believe it's possible to have shared ownership between a housing association and a private individual. I'm unsure of the details but thinks it's one of methods used to assist younger people in house purchase. How long this has been running for I don't know.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I believe it's possible to have shared ownership between a housing association and a private individual. I'm unsure of the details but thinks it's one of methods used to assist younger people in house purchase. How long this has been running for I don't know.


One up for sale here just now for a quarter ownership.

Morning. Back to mild but damp and breezy. 

I finally succumbed to temptation and bought an apple watch to play with.  Just arrived yesterday afternoon. I currently have it on my left wrist and my Garmin on my right. Lol. I do like my gadgets. Sadly not doing much for climate change! Battery life on them is dismal compared to the garmin but I’ll get into the routine of sticking it on charge every tea time when I’m watching tv between 4.30 and 6 when I’m inactive anyway. Just did a mini ecg and I am in sinus rhythm and no sign of atrial fibrillation .


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2021)

Good morning.

It's nice to wake up to good news. Mo is in sinus rhythm and has no arterial fibrillation. Excellent. 

So today? Nothing much on this morning. It's a village clean up day and I'll pop along to offer advice. Yes, really. The footie means I can't get stuck in but I know advice on how to maintain a particular area has been asked for.

And yes it's footie this afternoon. I do hope it's less painful than Wednesday's 7-0 defeat. This evening a small bonfire party and celebrating a friend's birthday.

Now British Gas. My energy supplier, People's Energy, went bust and we've been transferred to BG. This is painful. BG have requested meter readings and sent a link to do this.the link doesn't work. After failing to find a facility to submit meter readings on the web and in the app I went on to online chat. After a lot of palaver with the online chat agents and getting nowhere I made a complaint via the chat. During the complaints process I was told:

" you can't submit meter readings online until your account is set up." 

"Errrr well OK but I can see my account"

"Yes, but we need you to submit meter readings to complete set up"

"How do I do this?"

"I'll send you the link"

The link doesn't work because "your account set up isn't complete. Please submit a meter reading to complete setup"

Oh and then I get the email telling me because I have smart meters "you'll never need to send us a meter reading." Yep, I have smart meters but they have never worked!!

I'm planning to switch as soon as I've got a working account to switch away from. Geez it's hard work.

The final wind up was I asked to set up a Direct Debit. This showed on my account within an hour!!!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2021)

Hello the house.
I could (maybe should) have stayed in bed but I enjoy SoTS at 0600.
Just 2 things to do.......
1. Post my pension claim by recorded delivery.
2. Go to the pub and book a table for Wednesday lunch. 2 course lunch**, cabaret and a game of bingo for £5.50.
**small courses which suits us at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2021)

A tip for @Drago .......if your water bed isn't 'bouncy' enough fill it with spring water


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, long night last night, despite a pair of Ibuprofen before I went to bed both hips were grumbling in the night, I think a nap will be in order later, my Good Ladies regular carer is of this weekend and we've had a different one today, she's been before and is very pleasant, ironing this morning then wheelchair repairs this afternoon. I notice that the Autumn internationals have started but they're not on normal telly, Amazon Prime only.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2021)

Morning. Very breezy here all night ( notice I didn't say windy) and now it's raining.


Nothing planned for today. Might play around with a project or 2

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Good day had yesterday. In the Aggi for lunch with our friends, when one of the locals bought our table a round of drinks for my birthday. 
Not many fireworks here last night - just a few from a house across the way. Doggie wasn't bothered by them.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks,
Quite a lot of firework activity locally, there’s a house a couple of hundred metres away that had a firework party which went on until nine. We heard a helicopter and thought it was about to land in our garden as the noise was so loud, went outside and looked up to see the Air Ambulance on descent to a local park a short distance away 🙁
Stay safe folks 👍🌞


----------



## Chief Broom (6 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  i have a pulse so thats good  going to be raining all day booo i have an umbrella stashed away somewhere might give it a whirl when i go for a walk. My neighbour has acquired another horse, its starting to look like a ranch out there she collects horses like some folk have bikes! Fair play to her though the last 2 horses she saved were awaiting a nasty fate in a spannish bull ring or glue factory.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2021)

Good morning all. 
A grey, cloudy start to the day here. 
Plenty of stuff to do here. Dog walking, domestics, and then a bimble on the bike for some essentials, including a stop at the bakers stall in the market for some of their pasties and sausage rolls .
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, currently dry and windy, forecast wet and windy shortly.
Huge volume of fireworks all evening yesterday but miraculously they stopped about 10.


----------



## gavroche (6 Nov 2021)

Salut les amis (es). Very windy here at the moment and rain expected later. Flu jab booked for this afternoon and going to order a new lounge carpet today as well . Expensive day ahead then.


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2021)

I have belatedly risen!

Very late night with the band last night, didn't flop into bed until nearly 3am.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2021)

Morning I'm up too, it was a long night and to my surprise not to many bangs, maybe it's heating or fireworks


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning.
> 
> It's nice to wake up to good news. Mo is in sinus rhythm and has no arterial fibrillation. Excellent.
> 
> ...


My electricity supplier keeps sending me emails telling me I can have an engineer come to install a smart meter ASAP. Thanks but no thanks. They don't work. They don't work if you change suppliers. I will pass


----------



## GM (6 Nov 2021)

Morning all... @Drago your bands video was on my FB this morning, looked like a fun night was had! 

We've been having fireworks all week, last night was quite loud. I like the firework displays especially the old Kenwood concert displays, they were tastefully done to the music.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My electricity supplier keeps sending me emails telling me I can have an engineer come to install a smart meter ASAP. Thanks but no thanks. They don't work. They don't work if you change suppliers. I will pass


I will be resisting too. Hopefully, they will never force anyone to have one.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I will be resisting too. Hopefully, they will never force anyone to have one.


I fear they will become compulsory. When you have to change meters we will get smart ones as replacements.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My electricity supplier keeps sending me emails telling me I can have an engineer come to install a smart meter ASAP. Thanks but no thanks. They don't work. They don't work if you change suppliers. I will pass


I think the new, second generation meters will work with a new supplier. Having said that ours haven't worked since the day they were installed. 

Obviously the actual meters do work but they won't connect with the digital display unit which I understand is used to send the readings to the supplier.

Two positives for me. The old gas meter used to get condensation behind the glass making it very difficult to read and the units displayed are the same as those used to bill the energy which makes life a bit simpler.

Our digital display is in a drawer and is staying there till BG offer a solution. I'm doing nothing!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2021)

My new toy. Lol. I thought about going for the larger screen for my old eyes, but I think the smaller size is probably better on my small wrist.

I forgot it can speak so wondered who was telling me when I had walked a mile and at what pace this morning! A feature I quite like rather than a gimmick as no need to lift your wrist and peer at a screen.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I will be resisting too. Hopefully, they will never force anyone to have one.


The idea sounds good but you hear/read bad things about them.
I will resist for now


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Nov 2021)

A ride down to parkrun, Mrs Tenkaykev took part and I spectated whil catching up with friends. It is the Upton House parkrun, a lovely challenging course, there’s ongoing work to install new paths, someone has been at work correcting the warning signs 😁👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Nov 2021)

The forecast rain has well and truly arrived now, really quite unpleasant out there. I shall be spending this afternoon warm and cosy watching the cyclo-cross on GCN.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The forecast rain has well and truly arrived now, really quite unpleasant out there. I shall be spending this afternoon warm and cosy watching the cyclo-cross on GCN.


Rattling down here too and windy. It says it might ease by afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> A ride down to parkrun, Mrs Tenkaykev took part and I spectated whil catching up with friends. It is the Upton House parkrun, a lovely challenging course, there’s ongoing work to install new paths, someone has been at work correcting the warning signs 😁👍
> View attachment 616670


I hate that word it should be "Trucks"


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2021)

I didn't know what to do, so I made some more mince pies, well you can't have enough mince pies


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2021)

It's hissing down here now.

I understand someone has been arrested for stealing that house belonging to the vicar and selling it. I can't seriously believe that the police didn't think it was a criminal offense.

And we might be having sausage egg and chips today


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's hissing down here now.
> And we might be having sausage egg and chips today


That sound nice, with a few mushrooms on the side and maybe black pudding too


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> That sound nice, with a few mushrooms on the side and maybe black pudding too


She doesn’t like mushrooms! Lol. I do. Sounds good to me.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> That sound nice, with a few mushrooms on the side and maybe black pudding too




Mushrooms . Double . Black pudding


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I believe it's possible to have shared ownership between a housing association and a private individual. I'm unsure of the details but thinks it's one of methods used to assist younger people in house purchase.


It sure is! My ex owns a 25% share of her house. A housing association owns the other 75% and charge 75% of what the rent would otherwise be.



PaulSB said:


> How long this has been running for I don't know.


The 25% purchase went through in 1988. I don't know how long before that the system started.



PaulSB said:


> Now British Gas. My energy supplier, People's Energy, went bust and we've been transferred to BG. This is painful. BG have requested meter readings and sent a link to do this.the link doesn't work. After failing to find a facility to submit meter readings on the web and in the app I went on to online chat. After a lot of palaver with the online chat agents and getting nowhere I made a complaint via the chat. During the complaints process I was told:
> 
> " you can't submit meter readings online until your account is set up."
> 
> ...





PaulSB said:


> Obviously the actual meters do work but they won't connect with the digital display unit which I understand is used to send the readings to the supplier.


I have been going through this kind of nonsense with BG for a year now! After 2 service visits remote reading of the electricity meter is working again but the gas meter is _still_ not sending its readings. There is a comms box next to the electricity meter which is wired directly to it. There is a wireless link from the gas meter and that seems to be the problem now. The comms box must be working because BG are updating my electricity meter readings without me telling them but I am back to having to report the gas readings myself. I originally had the same problem of trying to tell them the readings, which initially they told me they couldn't accept because they would read the [*MALFUNCTIONING!!*] unit remotely!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The forecast rain has well and truly arrived now, really quite unpleasant out there. I shall be spending this afternoon warm and cosy watching the cyclo-cross on GCN.


It has arrived here also. Very cold and unpleasant.
I am nice and warm while watching the footy.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I didn't know what to do, so I made some more mince pies, well you can't have enough mince pies


I enjoy the occasional one and at this time of year will buy a box of Aldi's best......that does us for the next 12 months


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And we might be having sausage egg and chips today


now that sounds nice


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> That sound nice, with a few mushrooms on the side and maybe black pudding too


I was with you until you got to black pudding


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I was with you until you got to black pudding


What about white pudding as well?


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about white pudding as well?


I've never had white pudding


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2021)

Sainsburys, Waitrose, Tesco and Asda don't sell white pudding.......can't be that good


----------



## 12boy (6 Nov 2021)

Too windy for pleasant riding but not too windy for spading the garden and even rototilling if I get that far. Prolly find some other less back intensive pastimes, too. Another high wind day manana, followed by snow and rain. The gales of Novermber, Edmund Fitzgerald.
Our daylight savings time changes tonight and except for 2 clocks and 2 cas everything else we use will autocorrect. The dog, who has her own clock somewhere, will be pleased 5:30 dinner will be at 4:30. It is uncanny how she will wake up right on time for dinner and dance around impatiently if it isn't served on time.
Be well and safe.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about white pudding as well?


Don't know enough about it to commenf.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It sure is! My ex owns a 25% share of her house. A housing association owns the other 75% and charge 75% of what the rent would otherwise be.


Positives: Getting on the housing ladder. Security of tenure. Very affordable rent.

Negatives: She is 100% responsible for maintenance of the property. If/when she sells, she only gets 25% of the sale price of the house, which is now worth at least 6 times what it was when she bought her 25%. If she had increased her share to 100% she would have paid off a mortgage by now and be living rent-free.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Positives: Getting on the housing ladder. Security of tenure. Very affordable rent.
> 
> Negatives: She is 100% responsible for maintenance of the property. If/when she sells, she only gets 25% of the sale price of the house, which is now worth at least 6 times what it was when she bought her 25%. If she had increased her share to 100% she would have paid off a mortgage by now and be living rent-free.


That doesn't seem like a very good deal to me


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That doesn't seem like a very good deal to me


I thought that she had increased her share to 50% some time ago, but apparently not.

It was a good deal at the time because mortgage interest rates went crazy - to about 15%. I was spending 2/3 of my salary on my mortgage then. The current very low interest rates make these deals less appealing now.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Sainsburys, Waitrose, Tesco and Asda don't sell white pudding.......can't be that good


No Waitrose nearby, but...


----------



## postman (6 Nov 2021)

Booster jab this morning.Very good service only waited ten mins then jabbed,Then fifteen mins sit down then a walk to Costa.Got to go I am in charge of tea,spat boll.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> Booster jab this morning.Very good service only waited ten mins then jabbed,Then fifteen mins sit down then a walk to Costa.Got to go I am in charge of tea,spat boll.


May your meatball never roll off.


----------



## Chief Broom (6 Nov 2021)

A wash out weather wise and 40mph winds  definitely a non riding day but managed a walk along the sea. Didnt see one person on a mile n half of beach though a seal did pop his head up just yards out. Have been reading up on the derailleur and demystifying it for myself,,,,easy peasy im an expert now and will never ever have a problem with gears.....


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2021)

While browsing Instagram a few minutes ago I came across an offer of 6 months kindle unlimited books for £23.00 instead of around £48.00. It was a bargain so I snapped it up


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> A wash out weather wise and 40mph winds  definitely a non riding day but managed a walk along the sea. Didnt see one person on a mile n half of beach though a seal did pop his head up just yards out. Have been reading up on the derailleur and demystifying it for myself,,,,easy peasy im an expert now and will never ever have a problem with gears.....




It's been horrible here as well. High winds and heavy rain all day.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2021)

I've just watched the "Flood", glad I don't live in london the place was a washout


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Nov 2021)

a


welsh dragon said:


> While browsing Instagram a few minutes ago I came across an offer of 6 months kindle unlimited books for £23.00 instead of around £48.00. It was a bargain so I snapped it up


I took advantage of a free three months trial a couple of years ago. I'd originally thought that it gave me access to any book in the Kindle store but soon realised that although you get access to more books than you get with " Prime Reading " it is still just a subset of books that are available and a lot of titles that I wanted to read weren't available.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> a
> 
> I took advantage of a free three months trial a couple of years ago. I'd originally thought that it gave me access to any book in the Kindle store but soon realised that although you get access to more books than you get with " Prime Reading " it is still just a subset of books that are available and a lot of titles that I wanted to read weren't available.




This isn't free, just half price so I assume i will have access to all the kindle books


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2021)

I just watched the second part of PD James Dalgliesh on chanel 5. I got it right. I thought that was the one what done it.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Nov 2021)

Beirut round two has just started


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> While browsing Instagram a few minutes ago I came across an offer of 6 months kindle unlimited books for £23.00 instead of around £48.00. It was a bargain so I snapped it up


I am an old fashioned git. I prefer a real paper book in my hands.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am an old fashioned git. I prefer a real paper book in my hands.




I can't be bothered having a million books collecting dust on a shelf. Especially when i will never read them again. Seems to be such a waste of trees and paper. I prefer my kindle now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> This isn't free, just half price so I assume i will have access to all the kindle books


It was a free ( to me, as an inducement to take out a subscription ) three month trial of Kindle Unlimited, after the three months I would be paying the full price. Kindle Unlimited unfortunately doesn't give you access to all Kindle books.
I've since purchased a KoBo E reader and download books from the Local library which is part of the " Libraries West " group covering lending libraries all over the west of England. There's quite a choice. I usually browse the library catalogue and then check the Kindle reviews of any book that looks interesting to see if It is worth downloading. I read " Magic Spanner " by Carlton Kirby a few weeks ago, a very entertaining read. It would have cost me £5 for the Kindle edition but cost nothing for me to download from the library.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am an old fashioned git. I prefer a real paper book in my hands.


I read both, I love the feel of a paper book, but sometimes struggle with the smaller typefaces. That is where the E readers are beneficial as you can change the font soze and line spacing to suit your eyes.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't be bothered having a million books collecting dust on a shelf. Especially when i will never read them again. Seems to be such a waste of trees and paper. I prefer my kindle now.


Library for us.
And just think how many trees are destroyed to create one single Kindle.

On the other hand forget that


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It was a free ( to me, as an inducement to take out a subscription ) three month trial of Kindle Unlimited, after the three months I would be paying the full price. Kindle Unlimited unfortunately doesn't give you access to all Kindle books.
> I've since purchased a KoBo E reader and download books from the Local library which is part of the " Libraries West " group covering lending libraries all over the west of England. There's quite a choice. I usually browse the library catalogue and then check the Kindle reviews of any book that looks interesting to see if It is worth downloading. I read " Magic Spanner " by Carlton Kirby a few weeks ago, a very entertaining read. It would have cost me £5 for the Kindle edition but cost nothing for me to download from the library.


I usually download the free books on kindle but this deal was too good to carry on being a cheapskate


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I read both, I love the feel of a paper book, but sometimes struggle with the smaller typefaces. That is where the E readers are beneficial as you can change the font soze and line spacing to suit your eyes.


Have to agree with that.
Its a strange phenonomenomenom that as I get older the type size gets smaller


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Have to agree with that.
> Its a strange phenonomenomenom that as I get older the type size gets smaller


Spooky


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Have to agree with that.
> Its a strange phenonomenomenom that as I get older the type size gets smaller



Don't worry, I have the same problem.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Don't worry, I have the same problem.




I think most of us do


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Spooky


We have one of those uplighters with a flexible arm that is attached about halfway up the stem. It is in the ideal position for me to bend the arm so the light shines over my shoulder and directly onto the page ( of my paper book ) Good lighting really helps to make the words stand out on the page. I've fitted a Philips GU10 high CRI LED into the holder ( one of these, other sellers are available )
https://www.downlightsdirect.co.uk/philips-expert-colour-5-5w-gu10-led-high-cri.html
That gives me exactly the same light quality as the very expensive reading lights that you see advertised in the weekly papers and magazines


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Have to agree with that.
> Its a strange phenonomenomenom that as I get older the type size gets smaller


I can remember the exact moment that I realised that my eyesight was starting to deteriorate...



ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - that was what made me realise that I wasn't young any more! A young technician with perfect eyesight was trying to show me a modification that needed to be made to a pile of circuit boards. It involved desoldering one pin on a chip on the board, bending it up, and soldering a resistor to it. The problem was that the pins on the chip were so small that I couldn't make them out - there were several per millimetre!



Nowadays, I'd need glasses to see the chip itself!


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Beirut round two has just started


I can see the West Bank from the front of the house, lit up.


----------



## postman (6 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We have one of those uplighters with a flexible arm that is attached about halfway up the stem. It is in the ideal position for me to bend the arm so the light shines over my shoulder and directly onto the page ( of my paper book ) Good lighting really helps to make the words stand out on the page. I've fitted a Philips GU10 high CRI LED into the holder ( one of these, other sellers are available )
> https://www.downlightsdirect.co.uk/philips-expert-colour-5-5w-gu10-led-high-cri.html
> That gives me exactly the same light quality as the very expensive reading lights that you see advertised in the weekly papers and magazines









Spooky too.


----------



## postman (6 Nov 2021)

Me after Xmas festivities.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> I can see the West Bank from the front of the house, lit up.



When I was locking the front door just now I poked my head outside, and nearly went looking for a tin helmet and a flack jacket, they're not fire works they're weapons grade explosives.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> When I was locking the front door just now I poked my head outside, and nearly went looking for a tin helmet and a flack jacket, they're not fire works they're weapons grade explosives.


They're quieter than two years ago, which is something.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Nov 2021)

Sometimes we really do have weapons grade explosives going off in the vicinity  
(Baracks and training grounds nearby).
Between bangs had an enjoyable evening of Strictly followed by Mackenzie Crook’s wonderful Wurzel Gummidge 😍


----------



## postman (6 Nov 2021)

As the fireworks finally stopped exploding,Xmas tv commercials have begun in earnest,It's only early November,it's going to be a long run in.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Nov 2021)

Morning


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Sometimes we really do have weapons grade explosives going off in the vicinity
> (Baracks and training grounds nearby).
> Between bangs had an enjoyable evening of Strictly followed by Mackenzie Crook’s wonderful Wurzel Gummidge 😍


I enjoyed Wurzel too. 

Gosh, it’s still a tad gusty here! Not sure where to go for a wander. My right foot is still nagging away after two weeks.


----------



## Chief Broom (7 Nov 2021)

Hope it gets better Mo  Morning folks  still blowing at 40mph here, hopefully it'll calm down later.
That Wurzel Gummidge is a real professional...he's outstanding in his field!


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2021)

Good morning people, the carer was early today, half six, its dark and grey but its quite calm, it was blowing a hoolie last night, family round later.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> View attachment 616770
> 
> 
> Spooky too.


We have one of those.....very good.
We tend to ive" in the conservatory and one regret is not putting overheadighting in. Wall lights are ok for general use but not for reading.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2021)

Morning all.
I really didn't feel like getting out of bed but just cannot lie there awake. So I tucked in my winceyette nighty in and got up. Twill be a lazy day. Part way through a decent detective novel plus sport on tv.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks, why was I sleeping outside a dilapidated multi story car park that had been converted into a M&S ? And why did Mrs Tenkaykev get so angry with me just because I’d purchased the Observer when she’d already got a copy ? 
Some strange dreams indeed!
Meanwhile, it’s another clear morning, I might venture out and see if the leg injury I picked up Has eased or if a bit more time is required. Have a peaceful day folks ☀️☕️👍


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2021)

Morning. Dry and calm here this morning. I did hear that Scotland was going to have high winds possibly of 80 MPH. Stay safe Mo.

And stay safe everyone else


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

I'm all at sea. Yesterday felt like Sunday and today feels like Monday. It's coz I got out of my routine with friends coming around.
It's funny how disorientated you can get as you get older.
Lunch booked at the White Lion.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, bright and breezy here.
I’d overlooked before the closeness of The Detectorists and of Wurzel. It struck me last night, both set in old fashioned English villages, village greens, village halls, village pubs, bucolic landscapes, English folk music setting the scene. If he isn’t already he needs to be signed up for the English Tourist Board


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, bright and breezy here.
> I’d overlooked before the closeness of The Detectorists and of Wurzel. It struck me last night, both set in old fashioned English villages, village greens, village halls, village pubs, bucolic landscapes, English folk music setting the scene. If he isn’t already he needs to be signed up for the English Tourist Board


I love both programs. Very well woven together and poignant in places. My favourite scene in the Detectorists was where the field they were prospecting faded back in time through various eras to the initial person concealing his valuables for safe keeping. ( and the running Simon and Garfunkel gag )


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2021)

Good morning all.
A bright start to the day here.
After a long dog walk, MrsP and myself are lunching at the Green Dragon which I think does the best roast dinners around our way.
We didn't watch Worzel last night, but as there are some similarities to the Detectorists, which I really liked, I will give it a go..
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, bright and breezy here.
> I’d overlooked before the closeness of The Detectorists and of Wurzel. It struck me last night, both set in old fashioned English villages, village greens, village halls, village pubs, bucolic landscapes, English folk music setting the scene. If he isn’t already he needs to be signed up for the English Tourist Board


Mackenzie Crooke does seem to have a deep sense of 'English bucolic' in his writing and production. His attention to detail is also good.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2021)

Good morning from the Manchester to Guildford Cross Country service. On my way to a school reunion lunch. The one person I'm still in contact with tracked down 10-12 others and organised three Zoom reunions during lockdown. Today we're all getting together for the first time in 49 years.

The Zoom chats broke the ice......I think this will be very good.

Upgraded my ticket to 1st class for £20. Very comfy.


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2021)

Fitted my cheap Chinese TPMS to the CRV. Seems to be working OK. It was less than 20 quid. 
Off for a stroll down to the White Lion in a mo.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Fitted my cheap Chinese TPMS to the CRV. Seems to be working OK. It was less than 20 quid.
> Off for a stroll down to the White Lion in a mo.


Don't think I would like that stuck to my car.......that's if I had one


----------



## pawl (7 Nov 2021)

Just returned from a short ride 15 miles It was blooming windy.Most of it into a17. 3 MPH head wind.Struggled to average 11MPH


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2021)

A one mile jog walk in the sunshine, leg still a little sore so I eased back and walked the last few hundred metres ( very sensible for a change , not at all like me 🤔)


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2021)

Excellent lunch at the White Lion and the Purity 'UBU' ale was spot on. 






Small portion - of course!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2021)

And todays lunch was a BIIIG bacon on crusty cob.
I got a bag of mixed, seeded, part baked** cobs last week. Had a couple yesterday......very tasty.
So today was 2 thick slices of bacon, buttered cob and BROWN sauce.
I awarded it a double yum.
**no Classic..... I didn't eat them part baked


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Excellent lunch at the White Lion and the Purity 'UBU' ale was spot on.
> 
> View attachment 616826
> 
> ...


Looks very nice.
One small criticism .....is that yorkshire pud as burnt as it looks ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Nov 2021)

A nice little walk from the house today


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2021)

Having given up on listening to _Bosch _via my cheapo soundbar and struggling with it, I gave it a go on headphones instead last night. The soundbar was very good value for money (just under £100, reduced from well over that) but the sound quality isn't as good as I would like. The treble roll-off is a bit too steep and there is an exaggerated boomy peak in the bass response. On most programmes it does the job ok, but either the actor playing Bosch happens to have a very boomy voice, or they have created the vocal sound 'in the mix' to give it that character. At any rate, the combination of the American accent, the voice, and the soundbar was not a good one! My headphones have a slight tendency to lift the bass but the overall quality on Bosch was perfectly acceptable and I could now follow the dialogue. I think I will stick with the show. That will give me plenty to watch over the coming winter!



Dave7 said:


> One small criticism .....is that yorkshire pud as burnt as it looks ?


Not any longer!  I quite like mine cooked like that.

The wind today... The forecast described it as a '_fresh breeze_'. NW air movements of 25-60 km/hr (15 to nearly 40 miles/hr) are what I call a '_strong blustery wind_', not a bloody breeze! 

There were 2 Asian men standing in the queue behind me in Lidl today having an excitable conversation in what I think was Urdu but every now and then they would drop into English, sometimes mid-sentence. It sounded really weird but they probably were not even aware that they were doing it!

My sister had a couple of French au pairs when her kids were very young. They learned French at the same time that they were learning English and they would switch between the languages in the same way. I bet that they have forgotten most of their French now though. I will test them next time I am down in Devon.

My French is 50 years behind me, but I enjoyed watching all the series of _Spiral _on iPlayer recently and it made me feel like revisiting the language. I liked French at school. (I wasn't so keen on German...) I also like Spanish and Danish. If I were young I'd think about learning one or more of those languages. My hearing is so poor now though that I would really struggle with the spoken word, but it would be nice to be able to _read _other languages.

Have you ever considered that you have probably never seen ANY websites in 99% of the world's languages? It's pretty amazing to think that there must be some really wonderful things out there which we never read about because Google usually only shows us results in English. Obviously, that won't apply to those of you who are fluent in more than 1 language.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2021)

I have just been watching a prog on top hits from the 70s. I had forgotten just how good it was.
I am a 60s man myself as I worked in Liverpool in the 60s but as I say, it was good.
T Rex. Slade. Bowie. Elton John. Some great glam rock.
I recorded it and will watch it again


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just been watching a prog on top hits from the 70s. I had forgotten just how good it was.
> I am a 60s man myself as I worked in Liverpool in the 60s but as I say, it was good.
> T Rex. Slade. Bowie. Elton John. Some great glam rock.
> I recorded it and will watch it again


You forgot to mention Gary Glitter......


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> You forgot to mention Gary Glitter......


He is in my private collection


----------



## GM (7 Nov 2021)

Evening all... Had a great day out 20 odd miles with the London Brompton Club, and we had the pleasure of a little chihuahua joining us...






41 Bromptons, the group rides are getting bigger, having a lunch break at Hays Galleria..


----------



## 12boy (8 Nov 2021)

Those Bromptons are much too clean.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2021)

12boy said:


> Those Bromptons are much too clean.


City riders, in dry weather. You'll notice the lack of mudguards on most of them*.

*The Bromptons, not the riders.


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2021)

I have risen!

1st!

Going to enjoy a quiet, restful day today, a chance to relax a bit after a very hectic previous 5 days.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2021)

Good morning all.
I fell asleep on the settee yesterday evening so crawled into bed.
Then I wet the bed.
Well I got the blame anyway. MrsD takes a bottle of drinking water to bed and leaves it on her pillow. The type with a flip top.
Well the top wasn't down properly so I was rudely awakened at 0200 .
So......her bottle, on her pillow and I get the blame. How does that work .


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2021)

GM said:


> Evening all... Had a great day out 20 odd miles with the London Brompton Club, and we had the pleasure of a little chihuahua joining us...
> 
> View attachment 616872
> 
> ...


Can I ask please? Are you riding as a group or in groups around London? Whereabouts do you ride.

Second question. The little mini wheels sets. What are they for? Some sort of security device or to let the bike be wheeled around when folded?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> I fell asleep on the settee yesterday evening so crawled into bed.
> Then I wet the bed.
> Well I got the blame anyway. MrsD takes a bottle of drinking water to bed and leaves it on her pillow. The type with a flip top.
> ...


Now come on Dave, you're a married man. You know how it works the rest of us don't have to explain.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2021)

Good morning from Surrey. It's greyish light outside, there's a lot of traffic and has been since about 5.30! Weather looks set fair.

My only task today is to catch the train to Manchester and then drive home.

The school reunion went very, very well. 10 out of a class of 22/23 turned up. Impressive. We met at 1.30pm and the manager explained the bar closes early on Sundays. It was 10.15pm!!!! The time flew by. Conversation flowed for hours and I can honestly say one wouldn't know 49 years has passed since we last all met.

Learned some sad things; one guy died ten years ago, twins who were brilliant at school got through university and then crashed out ending up with very severe mental health issues. Apparently they were never brilliant but under huge parental pressure. Another lost a daughter at a very young age.

Two of the most interesting and rounded people to talk to had been the quietest at school and on the edge of the social group in our school days. One of the wildest has become the epitome of Surrey golf club man........ couldn't quite believe it.

Sadly one lad who I had been great friends with seemed to me to be a little vacant, concentrating hard on chit chat, struggled with the menu, a distant slightly puzzled air around him. I fear the worst there.

Tremendous to look back on our youth, remember some glory days, our prowess on the football field - five of us were the backbone of the under 15s and then 1st XI - how folk have lived their lives, highs and lows.

I have to say though some people who live in the south-east don't get what the north is about.

A good day. I'd do it again.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Now come on Dave, you're a married man. You know how it works the rest of us don't have to explain.


You are correct. It was 0200 and I was knackered......that is my excuse.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's greyish light outside, there's a lot of traffic and has been since about 5.30! Weather looks set fair.
> 
> My only task today is to catch the train to Manchester and then drive home.
> 
> ...


Sounds good Paul and I am glad you had a GOOD reunion. When I hear of these I fear the worst but you had a good one.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2021)

Oh yes........I met a Man Utd season ticket holder..........so it's true then!!!! 🤣

Several Spurs lads but we'll let them off.


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Nothing to report - just checking in.
Lazy day today.


----------



## Paulus (8 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, another frosty start to the day here.
I'll be out with the dog soon, and then today's job is to replace a wooden fence post that has rotted. It is only held upright by the fence panel attached to it. It does wobble about quite a bit, and I fear that a windy day will bring the lot down. Digging out the stump might be a bit of a faff though. Then I have a metal post holder to drive into the ground for the post to sit in.

Also I have just booked my booster jab for the 17th of November. 

Another busy day in paradise


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2021)

good morning folks, its bright and still today, I might go out for a bimble later.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2021)

Morning. It's cold and misty here 
I have to post something in town and pick up Mr WD meds. Then it's a lazy day reading for me.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, a bright start here.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2021)

This was on my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Salad Dodger (8 Nov 2021)

Good morning, world. 
Its a chilly but sunny start here in Planet Thanet. 
Mrs Salad has been on early morning rodent patrol (evidence in the kitchen on Saturday of an unwanted visitor) but there is no sign of further intrusion. 
Today, I will mainly be chauferring Mrs S to a hairdressing appointment. I also need to dust off my electric guitar, ready to play down the pub tonight to accompany a singing group. 
Have a good day, everybody!


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Nov 2021)

Looks much better out there  morning folks i'll be out for a spin today. Ive had a bit of a gear selection problem..a bit sticky between 5-6th and 6th to 7th. Well i read up on it with my maintenance book and made a few tweeks, changes perfectly now with the bike upside down i hope its the same in motion!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2021)

It is now


----------



## numbnuts (8 Nov 2021)

Morning


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2021)

Morning. I was in around 5.30 but nobody was about.......strange that! Lol. I let Drago think he was first again.

Managed the hilly walk today but, as is often the case, I met the lady I often see with her dog and stopped for a chat and got frozen. I always seem to meet her on the summit so stand in the cold breeze and get chilled and never manage to warm up again on the descent. Enjoyed it though.

Porridge finished so time for a big mug of something now and all my supplements that seem to do bugger all!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2021)

I need to stop putting stuff I buy away somewhere and not manage to find it again! I quite like elastic laces in my trainers as it feels comfier on my feet and was going to look out a pair to put in my newest shoes and can't find the bleeding things. Definitely ordered from Amazon a few weeks ago. I have ordered more so will find them on my next check no doubt.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I need to stop putting stuff I buy away somewhere and not manage to find it again! I quite like elastic laces in my trainers as it feels comfier on my feet and was going to look out a pair to put in my newest shoes and can't find the bleeding things. Definitely ordered from Amazon a few weeks ago. I have ordered more so will find them on my next check no doubt.


I suggest you take the lasi out of a spare pair of knickers.
Welshie did that and it did 4 pair of trainers


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2021)

Here I am at Guilford station. I've 30 minutes to spare.........."the train arriving at platform 5 is the 9.50 to somewhere. This train consists of 12 carriages."

12 carriages!!!! 12 friggin' carriages. Lucky if you get two in my neck of the woods.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's greyish light outside, there's a lot of traffic and has been since about 5.30! Weather looks set fair.
> 
> My only task today is to catch the train to Manchester and then drive home.
> 
> ...


Why do you have to catch the Manchester train if you're driving home?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why do you have to catch the Manchester train if you're driving home?


My car is at Manchester Picadilly!!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I suggest you take the lasi out of a spare pair of knickers.
> Welshie did that and it did 4 pair of trainers




And i had some leftover as well


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Here I am at Guilford station. I've 30 minutes to spare.........."the train arriving at platform 5 is the 9.50 to somewhere. This train consists of 12 carriages."
> 
> 12 carriages!!!! 12 friggin' carriages. Lucky if you get two in my neck of the woods.


Try http://raildar.co.uk/radar.html to keep an eye on where you are. Once you get going.


----------



## GM (8 Nov 2021)

Morning all...This morning started off well, went out to the man cave first thing and promptly stood in a pile of fox poo. I'm hoping it's luck rather than the first of 3 mishaps! 




PaulSB said:


> Can I ask please? Are you riding as a group or in groups around London? Whereabouts do you ride.
> Second question. The little mini wheels sets. What are they for? Some sort of security device or to let the bike be wheeled around when folded?



We ride as a group normally it's about 20 of us but yesterday was a big one. Just like The Friday's Sunday rides with a mixture of big wheels and small wheels there's a theme with a bit of history to the theme. 
The mini wheels are to balance the bike when folded and to make it easier to push along, the only security device is a firm hand gripping it 

Your reunion sounded good, glad it went well!


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2021)

Oops!
Spotted on my doggie walk at Velator quay a few minutes ago.
Nearly in the ditch!
Chinese woman driving it and she ended up mounting the small bridge wall on the road onto the slipway.
Well and truly beached it. 









That'll be expensive!


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2021)

I


Dirk said:


> Oops!
> Spotted on my doggie walk at Velator quay a few minutes ago.
> Nearly in the ditch!
> Chinese woman driving it and she ended up mounting the small bridge wall on the road onto the slipway.
> ...



Thats an excellent piece of parking


----------



## Sterlo (8 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Oops!
> Spotted on my doggie walk at Velator quay a few minutes ago.
> Nearly in the ditch!
> Chinese woman driving it and she ended up mounting the small bridge wall on the road onto the slipway.
> ...


How did she misjudge it by so much???


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats an excellent piece of parking


Pretty good for Devon


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> How did she misjudge it by so much???


Couldn't see over the steering wheel....


----------



## GM (8 Nov 2021)

Audi driver init!


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Meriden loop, I've ridden 25 miles, its the slowest loop I do, but I was disappointingly slow this morning, about a 12.5 average, the slowest ride I've done since my heart attack in 2016, originally I was planning to ride my Hatton loop which is a bit longer but I was a bit late setting off so swapped my ride around, its not been a bad morning for a bike ride, its been still grey and a bit chilly, its not been bad under foot either, just the odd patch of wet leaves and mud to keep you on your toes. it was a good morning on the bike and another fixed wheel ride under my belt, it always takes me a few rides to get back into the swing of riding fixed after riding gears in the summer.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Try http://raildar.co.uk/radar.html to keep an eye on where you are. Once you get going.


I like this but there are so many little trains I can't spot mine. So this train is reduced by 5 carriages. It's rammed so I hiding in a corridor area. Wouldn't give me a cheap upgrade to 1st even though it's almost empty.

Where are those 12 carriages when you need them??


----------



## pawl (8 Nov 2021)

Lawns mowed Last time hopefully


----------



## pawl (8 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been for a bimble this morning, my Meriden loop, I've ridden 25 miles, its the slowest loop I do, but I was disappointingly slow this morning, about a 12.5 average, the slowest ride I've done since my heart attack in 2016, originally I was planning to ride my Hatton loop which is a bit longer but I was a bit late setting off so swapped my ride around, its not been a bad morning for a bike ride, its been still grey and a bit chilly, its not been bad under foot either, just the odd patch of wet leaves and mud to keep you on your toes. it was a good morning on the bike and another fixed wheel ride under my belt, it always takes me a few rides to get back into the swing of riding fixed after riding gears in the summer.





Bit quicker than me yesterday well done.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I
> 
> 
> Thats an excellent piece of parking


My wife was good at parking.
She once parked a brand new (2 weeks old) Volvo part way through our garden fence
That takes some doing


----------



## numbnuts (8 Nov 2021)

I've been for a little spin, just to keep the wheels moving
Nice loaf cooking at the moment , won't be ready for lunch so have to find something else to eat


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2021)

That’s the rain on here now. Looks set in for the afternoon. Given this morning was the first walk in a couple of weeks my foot felt a bit better, I should maybe just take the chance to rest it. I had a headache last night so went to bed really early and missed Angela Black. I could catch up on that I suppose. New 3 parter starting tonight called The Tower that will hopefully be good.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Nov 2021)

No ride today - or yesterday - or the day before

either too much rain or too much to get done!

ACtually stupidly busy week
today we are kid sitting - looking after the baby, waiting in for the 5 year old's bus from school and picking up 9 year old from her school
then getting their tea (dinner) and keeping them alive until their Dad gets home from work
The tomorrow I have to take the car to teh garage for fixing
Then Thurday we are kid sitting again - and being available for IT support - do their Mum can do an online parent's evening
Then Friday I am having my Covid Booster

Damn this retirement is hard - bike will think I am ignoring it


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> bike will think I am ignoring it


I am ignoring mine!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2021)

That's a pretty good piece of driving for Mach as well. I once saw a little old lady take up 4 parking spaces in the car park.

Mr WD bought me a new t shirt.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2021)

The physio was on time today, he was early last week and I was still changing the beds, this week they were changed and the old sheets were in the washing machine, they were going to work on getting my Good lady in and out of the car but his mate wasn't available so it was laps of the lounge instead, my Good Lady can manage about 4 before she's knackered so she had a good workout. I got a brown envelope through the post dinner time, it turns out that as well as getting 140 quid from the warm homes discount I'm also getting 200 quid from the winter fuel allowance. I also got curious, I knew that riding down Beake Avenue this morning I'd got up around 28 MPH on the hill past the shops but wondered what cadence I'd managed, I quick check on an online cadence calculator showed that on my 42 x 17 gearing I'd managed 145 RPM.


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Nov 2021)

The forecast here today was cloudy with light rain at 2pm.... at 1pm it absolutely tipped down and i got drenched  i rode home against a 12mph head wind and torrential rain ho hum i wonder if the local forecasters are using a crystal ball or just guessing  Did have some good news though - my gear changing is working perfectly! Just a few tweeks and it snicks into gear beautifully up and down. Buying a bike at the budget end i thought i might have to put up with rough changing but all it needed was adjustment and now works fine,,,,just a few tightening turns of the barrel adjuster. This newbie has got a lot to learn!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I knew that riding down Beake Avenue this morning I'd got up around 28 MPH on the hill past the shops but wondered what cadence I'd managed, I quick check on an online cadence calculator showed that on my 42 x 17 gearing I'd managed 145 RPM.


That's pretty impressive! On my singlespeed I rarely pedal to 24 mph in 52/19 which is around 110 rpm. It might be slightly easier on fixed? (I find the looser connection between chain and wheel on singlespeed means that it feels like it is 'getting away from me'.)

I couldn't remember a hill on Beake Avenue so I just checked on Street View. I assume you mean heading N approximately from Charlewood Road and on past Rotherham Road? I never used to venture that far. I used to turn off to the right just before and cross Holbrooks Park on the way to work in Lythalls Lane.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's pretty impressive! On my singlespeed I rarely pedal to 24 mph in 52/19 which is around 110 rpm. It might be slightly easier on fixed? (I find the looser connection between chain and wheel on singlespeed means that it feels like it is 'getting away from me'.)
> 
> I couldn't remember a hill on Beake Avenue so I just checked on Street View. I assume you mean heading N approximately from Charlewood Road and on past Rotherham Road? I never used to venture that far. I used to turn off to the right just before and cross Holbrooks Park on the way to work in Lythalls Lane.



Thats the one, its steeper than it looks on street view, in 2008 when I was having my close encounter with Angina I called it angina hill as I couldn't even walk up it without sparking of an angina attack.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2021)

I just got asked to give a character reference to someone for a job in Calderdale...



Attached Calderdale Council blurb... said:


> *Our Vision*_
> 
> Our vision for Calderdale in 2024 is for a place where you can realise your potential whoever you are.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, from 2021 to 2023, you can remain unappreciated, be held back, treated unkindly by people who don't give a sh*t about you, and filled with gloomy dread about the nightmare unfolding in your life. Calderdale will be just one of the many employers who will make your working life a misery!


----------



## oldwheels (8 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My wife was good at parking.
> She once parked a brand new (2 weeks old) Volvo part way through our garden fence
> That takes some doing


My wife did a good bit of parking as well by reversing our Cortina up on to a pier bollard thus lifting the rear driving wheels off the ground. The petrol tank had a slope so it slid up easily with no damage. She got a round of applause from the stevedores but they did come and lifted the car back on to 4 wheels.😄


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just got asked to give a character reference to someone for a job in Calderdale...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, from 2021 to 2023, you can remain unappreciated, be held back, treated unkindly by people who don't give a sh*t about you, and filled with gloomy dread about the nightmare unfolding in your life. Calderdale will be just one of the many employers who will make your working life a misery!


And the person that wrote that piece, for the council, lives over Preston way.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My wife did a good bit of parking as well by reversing our Cortina up on to a pier bollard thus lifting the rear driving wheels off the ground. The petrol tank had a slope so it slid up easily with no damage. She got a round of applause from the stevedores but they did come and lifted the car back on to 4 wheels.😄


A friend of the family regaled us one evening about how his wife had pulled into the garage on day after work
then came into the house talking about how nice the flowers looked this year

He asked which flowers she meant and wondered how she had seen those specific flower while driving into the garage - as it on really had a view of the lawn through a gate
He went out and had a look

The front bumper of the car was 1 foot beyond the end of the garage - and the rear wall was now lying nicely horizontal where it had landed when she drove into it - without noticing


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Nov 2021)

I drove a Berlingo with a rack and roof box on top into a recycling centre, The centre had height restrictors to stop lorrys and the like...well i never thought of a Berlingo as a high vehicle. There was a tremendous crash and the roof box was ripped of the roof scattering its contents, I said ******


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I like this but there are so many little trains I can't spot mine. So this train is reduced by 5 carriages. It's rammed so I hiding in a corridor area. Wouldn't give me a cheap upgrade to 1st even though it's almost empty.
> 
> Where are those 12 carriages when you need them??


You zoom in on the area you're interested in, then tap the various "little trains" until you have yours. Then you follow it. 
Linked to the signals might mean a slight delay on position.


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> this morning I'd got up around 28 MPH on the hill past the shops but wondered what cadence I'd managed, I quick check on an online cadence calculator showed that on my 42 x 17 gearing I'd managed 145 RPM.


It’s good to know we can still spin the legs up . Your post prompted me check my speed / cadence on my Sunday ride , I found my 47 x19 is exactly the same gear as your riding . I know it’s not the done thing to introduce competition into this thread , but I managed 30 mph .


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2021)

I have risen! First!

Ironing day today


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2021)

Yep, Drago really was first today.  I took ages to get to sleep then eventually nodded off towards morning so just up.

Looks a decent day and much milder.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2021)

I also have risen.......Drago, I hope you don't have a patent on the phrase .
My job today is to get MrsD ready for her visit to the hairdressers ie wash her hair etc. The journey will be by taxi as the place is in a "buses and taxis only" area (it didn't use to be until some clever ar*e decided to change things).


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2021)

Coooeee. I am here as well. Awake for ages but I stayed nice and warm in bed.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2021)

Good morning all


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2021)

Had a sheet nights sleep. Late to bed for unavoidable domestic reasons, which is unsettling as I like to get my head down in the button. Mrs D's mum is seriously unwell and Mrs D didn't sleep well for worrying, which meant my sleep was also unsettled. May have a little lay down this avo.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2021)

Good day. Bright and breezy here this morning. No great plans other than a bit of housework before collecting granddaughter around 11.00. She's late this week as the health visitor is there this morning.

@Mo1959 in another thread you mentioned having silk glove liners. How thick or bulky are liners? I was quite enthusiastic till I looked at the Decathlon images which look much bigger and bulkier than I had imagined.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Bright and breezy here this morning. No great plans other than a bit of housework before collecting granddaughter around 11.00. She's late this week as the health visitor is there this morning.
> 
> @Mo1959 in another thread you mentioned having silk glove liners. How thick or bulky are liners? I was quite enthusiastic till I looked at the Decathlon images which look much bigger and bulkier than I had imagined.




I bought some from Amazon. Really thin gloves. My grandson was riding his motorbike last winter and his hands were really cold so I gave them to him. He loved them.


----------



## Paulus (9 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, 
Off to the Vet. this morning. Harry, the big tabby has a heart murmur that was picked up when he was checked over whilst having his booster jab the other week. He is having a heart scan to see what the problem is, and if how serious it is.
Nice and sunny this morning after rain overnight. 
Another busy day in paradise.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks,
Black bin, veg box and a trip to the Black Bear are on todays agenda. Weather looks good so I’ll walk to the station which will get my steps in, it’s 5k from my door to the station platform. 
have a peaceful day folks ☕️🍺👍


----------



## Fat Lars (9 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> I drove a Berlingo with a rack and roof box on top into a recycling centre, The centre had height restrictors to stop lorrys and the like...well i never thought of a Berlingo as a high vehicle. There was a tremendous crash and the roof box was ripped of the roof scattering its contents, I said ******


Went out with a a couple of guys from work for a drink and later drove back to the office. By that time to get into the multi story car park you needed to put a code into the barrier to release it. While he was mucking about and putting in the wrong code a chain linked fence had been triggered and was on its way down. Suddenly we realised and shouted to him to reverse quickly as the jagged spikes hit the roof. There were score marks right along.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Off to the new LIDL in Barnstaple this morning, will drop in to the caravan storage on the way back, to pick up the bedding.
@Dave7 I watched another film you'd enjoy, yesterday. 'Sexy Beast' starring Ray Winstone, Ian McShane & Ben Kingsley.
I never knew that Gandhi knew so many swear words!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, dull and damp here.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to the new LIDL in Barnstaple this morning, will drop in to the caravan storage on the way back, to pick up the bedding.
> @Dave7 I watched another film you'd enjoy, yesterday. 'Sexy Beast' starring Ray Winstone, Ian McShane & Ben Kingsley.
> I never knew that Gandhi knew so many swear words!


I can handle swearing. I can't stand it when its constant Fng.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2021)

@Mo1959 did you watch that new series "Tower" last night ?
I recorded it so hope its good.


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 did you watch that new series "Tower" last night ?
> I recorded it so hope its good.




Very good 😊


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 did you watch that new series "Tower" last night ?
> I recorded it so hope its good.




I watched it. It's really good.


----------



## Salad Dodger (9 Nov 2021)

Good morning, world! 

Today on Planet Thanet its mainly dull and grey, but it won't deter Mrs Salad and I from leading the weekly "social stroll", which is a chance for older folk to meet up, walk and talk together. It's not a hike: just a leisurely amble to a cafe and back. 

In rodent related news, there is no sign of further intrusion, so perhaps Mickey quite literally took the bait.... 

Have a good day, everybody!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Good morning, world!
> 
> Today on Planet Thanet its mainly dull and grey, but it won't deter Mrs Salad and I from leading the weekly "social stroll", which is a chance for older folk to meet up, walk and talk together. It's not a hike: just a leisurely amble to a cafe and back.
> 
> ...




We have traps around the outside of the house to get the little buggers before they get into the house .


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2021)

Back from a pleasant walk.

Re my liner gloves Paul, yes they are nice and thin but seem to do the trick. It's the double layer that helps I think rather than the thickness.

I also enjoyed The Tower last night and looking forward to the next part tonight, although it's yet another programme I am finding the sound not great. I have a decent sound bar too and even that doesn't seem to help. The dark haired DI seems to mumble all the time


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I can handle swearing. I can't stand it when its constant Fng.


It was a lot worse than constant fng.....it was almost constant cnt.
Now I know where MrsD gets it from.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> It was a lot worse than constant fng.....it was almost constant cnt.
> Now I know where MrsD gets it from.


Afraid I can be a bit of a swearer for a lady!  Maybe nearly 26 years in the prison service didn't help. Lol


----------



## Chief Broom (9 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  after getting drenched yesterday i'll need to revise my attire oh and some mudguards! On my way home yesterday as i gritted my teeth into the howling deluge an experianced cyclist coming the other way didnt look at all bothered with the conditions....he had all the right gear and nonchalently said hi or good afternoon as he sailed by...couldnt tell which as my lugholes were full of water


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I can handle swearing. I can't stand it when its constant Fng.


I listen to the podcast " Something Rhymes with Purple " It's all about words and their origins and is hosted by Giles Brandreth and Susie Dent. There was a recent episode specifically about Sex, and the euphemisms for it both historical and current. The word F**k originally meant to hit or beat, and one of the original names for the Kestrel was " Windf*cker " as its wings beat the air when hovering.
Well worth a listen 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from a pleasant walk.
> 
> Re my liner gloves Paul, yes they are nice and thin but seem to do the trick. It's the double layer that helps I think rather than the thickness.
> 
> I also enjoyed The Tower last night and looking forward to the next part tonight, although it's yet another programme I am finding the sound not great. I have a decent sound bar too and even that doesn't seem to help. The dark haired DI seems to mumble all the time


Can you not connect your noise cancelling headphones to your TV Mo? Either by cable or BlueTooth. ( my four year old LG has Bluetooth and I set it up to "talk" to my earphones ( more as a technical challenge )


----------



## GM (9 Nov 2021)

Morning all,,, How's this for a "small world init". My brother-in-law and his wife love there cruises and usually go on one every year except for the last couple of years. Anyway they went on one last week, a cruise around the Canaries. Mrs GM got a text from her brother to say " I'm sitting at the table having dinner with a lady who lives 10 doors away down your road" small world init! 

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Can you not connect your noise cancelling headphones to your TV Mo? Either by cable or BlueTooth. ( my four year old LG has Bluetooth and I set it up to "talk" to my earphones ( more as a technical challenge )


Might try that tonight and see if it helps, but if people are mumblers, I'm not sure it would make much difference.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2021)

My Apple Watch was concerned that my heart rate dropped briefly to 38 overnight.  Nice of it to be worried. Lol


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My Apple Watch was concerned that my heart rate dropped briefly to 38 overnight.  Nice of it to be worried. Lol


I had a little dig into the Health app on my iPhone. I have it linked to my Garmin account. I hadn't realised how comprehensive it is, there is a " Walking Symmetry " tab which shows how even your walking is with appropriate warnings if it thinks you might be susceptible to a fall " in the next 12 months " for example.
It's obviously noticed my gait when I'm on my way back from the Pub 😉🍻


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I had a little dig into the Health app on my iPhone. I have it linked to my Garmin account. I hadn't realised how comprehensive it is, there is a " Walking Symmetry " tab which shows how even your walking is with appropriate warnings if it thinks you might be susceptible to a fall " in the next 12 months " for example.
> It's obviously noticed my gait when I'm on my way back from the Pub 😉🍻


It's just getting more and more amazing what these things can do. I am a bit of an Apple fan. I dabbled a couple of times with Android devices but just not for me, so that's me got the full house now, iMac, MacBook, iPad, iPhone and finally the watch.  Only one I regret buying slightly is the MacBook as I really don't use it much and am more inclined just to pick up the iPad when I'm not using the main computer.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2021)

BBC Scotland has what looks like a very interesting prog on tonight 2200. Called The Hermit of Treig.
Basically a 74 year old bloke who, when he was a young man, got badly beaten up. They said he would never walk again but he did and set about walking....and walking..... and walking.
After tens of thousands of miles he 'found' this loch (miles from anywhere), built a log cabin and has lived there ever since. He learned to fish and forage etc.


----------



## GM (9 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's just getting more and more amazing what these things can do. I am a bit of an Apple fan. I dabbled a couple of times with Android devices but just not for me, so that's me got the full house now, *iMac, MacBook, iPad, iPhone* and finally the watch.  Only one I regret buying slightly is the MacBook as I really don't use it much and am more inclined just to pick up the iPad when I'm not using the main computer.




You've missed out the iRon !


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2021)

GM said:


> You've missed out the iRon !



The cause of much strife


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2021)

Morning all


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all


Owdo, lie in?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Owdo, lie in?


No, busy doing nothing


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No, busy doing nothing


Fair enough.
Done much?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Fair enough.
> Done much?


No , walked up to the Co-op to get some milk


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No , walked up to the Co-op to get some milk


Thought you didn't have a Co-op.
Or is that a black bin


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thought you didn't have a Co-op.
> Or is that a black bin


Got two Co-op's, but no black bin.........did I mention I didn't have a telly, well I don't


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2021)

I went for a short bimble. I have disconnected my Strava account from my Garmin account so nobody can see how slow I am. Lol. Strangely liberating and enjoyable just mooching along not worrying about speed or distance. Not sure I will bother with Strava again. It was fun for a while but not so much now.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I went for a short bimble. I have disconnected my Strava account from my Garmin account so nobody can see how slow I am. Lol. Strangely liberating and enjoyable just mooching along not worrying about speed or distance. Not sure I will bother with Strava again. It was fun for a while but not so much now.


Bimbling at a slow rate of knots is fab.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bimbling at a slow rate of knots is fab.


I actually think drivers seem to give you more room too. Maybe they think you’re just a nervous beginner when you are just sitting up going slowly.


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I had a little dig into the Health app on my iPhone. I have it linked to my Garmin account. I hadn't realised how comprehensive it is, there is a " Walking Symmetry " tab which shows how even your walking is with appropriate warnings if it thinks you might be susceptible to a fall " in the next 12 months " for example.
> It's obviously noticed my gait when I'm on my way back from the Pub 😉🍻




Mine started bleeping when I was on ride a few days ago Stopped looked at the watch asking if had a fall
I had just ridden over a road hump must have been that set it off. I


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bimbling at a slow rate of knots is fab.




I don’t do anything else these days


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Nov 2021)

Busy day so far
Got up and remembered that I had to take the car to the garage to get a leak in the screen washer bottle fixed
This involves taking the whole front bumper off I think

Garage have just confirmed this and say they can't do it but can recommend someone who can - I may just decide to switch to these new people if they doa good job!
Also a rear tyre has been loosing air pressure recently - looks like it is cracking and needs replacing - so that is another £75 or so

On a more positive note - there has been a crack in the lid of the main bin for many years
as a result it tend to leak when it rains and the bin gets a load of mucky water in it
a while ago I saw a YouTube video about 'plastic welding' where a bloke used an old cable tie and a soldering iron to fix cracks in some plastic. I don;t have the right top for the soldering iron but I though I would give it a go anyway
Worked pretty well - not perfect but it should stop anywater leaking into the bin
basically it it just like proper welding except at much lower temperatures and using a cable tie like the welding rod


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2021)

I've done plastic welding


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> I don’t do anything else these days




That's the best policy


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've done plastic welding


Want some welding rods?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Want some welding rods?


No thank you


----------



## Chief Broom (9 Nov 2021)

Afternoon folks  had a pleasant ride today and the weather was ok, a bit grey on the hills. Called in for a cuppah at a friends house on the way back and put the world to rights...which isnt easy as its either burning or sinking whilst rigged up like a hair trigger bomb 
Anyhow i hauled my camera up the hills and took a few pics...mainly of my beloved bike....i am besotted you know!


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No thank you


Going cheap!


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Going cheap!


I don't do anything now I'm retired


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I went for a short bimble. I have disconnected my Strava account from my Garmin account so nobody can see how slow I am. Lol. Strangely liberating and enjoyable just mooching along not worrying about speed or distance. Not sure I will bother with Strava again. It was fun for a while but not so much now.



I've never used Strava, all I've got on my bike is a basic cycle computer.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2021)

Our friend came round this morning, I left the ladies alone to have a gossip and went over to Oaks Farm Shop in Balsall Common for brunch, came back later to join in the conversation. I've spent most of the afternoon in the garden, I've lifted my Dahlias, cut them back and cleaned the tubers ready for storage over the winter, they're drying out in the shed and tomorrow I'll wrap them in newspaper before putting them away.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 in another thread you mentioned having silk glove liners. How thick or bulky are liners?





welsh dragon said:


> I bought some from Amazon. Really thin gloves. My grandson was riding his motorbike last winter and his hands were really cold so I gave them to him. He loved them.





Mo1959 said:


> Re my liner gloves Paul, yes they are nice and thin but seem to do the trick. It's the double layer that helps I think rather than the thickness.


I reckon Paul is worried about them being too thick, rather than too thin!

I had some (or have? I haven't seen them for a while, but they are probably around somewhere). They are very thin so you can comfortably wear them under all but the tightest of gloves. They are quite delicate though so you have to be careful with them when not protected by the outer glove.



Mo1959 said:


> I also enjoyed The Tower last night and looking forward to the next part tonight, although it's yet another programme I am finding the sound not great. I have a decent sound bar too and even that doesn't seem to help. The dark haired DI seems to mumble all the time


As I mentioned recently - I have been having similar problems with mumblers/boomers on my soundbar. Listening on a decent pair of headphones _DOES _help.

Alternatively, check your soundbar instructions. You may find that it has something like an automatic volume or 'night mode' setting which enables you to turn the volume up to make out what the mumblers are saying without getting deafened by loud explosions etc.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I reckon Paul is worried about them being too thick, rather than too thin!
> 
> I had some (or have? I haven't seen them for a while, but they are probably around somewhere). They are very thin so you can comfortably wear them under all but the tightest of gloves. They are quite delicate though so you have to be careful with them when not protected by the outer glove.
> 
> ...


I read it as Paul being put off by liners that were too bulky that's why I mentioned that they were thin. They are just an extra layer rather like wearing thin layers of clothing rather than 1 or 2 thick layers. My grandson liked them as they were thin and comfy under his motorbike gloves.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I don't do anything now I'm retired


You might be sorry.
One day you might get a bin with a cracked lid


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's just getting more and more amazing what these things can do. I am a bit of an Apple fan. I dabbled a couple of times with Android devices but just not for me, so that's me got the full house now, iMac, MacBook, iPad, iPhone and finally the watch.  Only one I regret buying slightly is the MacBook as I really don't use it much and am more inclined just to pick up the iPad when I'm not using the main computer.


First thing I do when I get a new MacBook is open it up and see if there’s any improvements I can make. Here’s the inside of my M1 MacBook Air


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> First thing I do when I get a new MacBook is open it up and see if there’s any improvements I can make. Here’s the inside of my M1 MacBook Air
> View attachment 617160




I don't have a MACbook


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have a MACbook


Never mind, you have a telly and a bin!


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You might be sorry.
> One day you might get a bin with a cracked lid


I will be long gone from this world the day I get a bin


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I read it as Paul being put off by liners that were too bulky that's why I mentioned that they were thin. They are just an extra layer rather like wearing thin layers of clothing rather than 1 or 2 thick layers. My grandson liked them as they were thin and comfy under his motorbike gloves.


Correct. I have just bought a pair of these and want thin liners to wear inside.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07G1192KS/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_navT_g_9T72DHTDAMD92ZP7M4HB

PS. I know they're junior and liners are worn inside!!


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Never mind, you have a telly and a bin!


Rubbish on one, rubbish in the other.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I will be long gone from this world the day I get a bin


Well......what if you get black bin bags with splits in. You won't be able to weld them 
You do realise I am only trying to help here and not on commission for this deal.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well......what if you get black bin bags with splits in. You won't be able to weld them
> You do realise I am only trying to help here and not on commission for this deal.


Place one inside the other, with the split on opposite sides.


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2021)

Just booked a week away in Dorset in the caravan. Going away next Monday.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Rubbish on one, rubbish in the other.


Which is which ?


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Which is which ?


You decide. 
However, if you're planning on throwing that 72" telly, can I have first refusal?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You decide.
> However, if you're planning on throwing that 72" telly, can I have first refusal?


Its 65"


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Its 65"


Fair enough, if you're planning on throwing that 65" telly, can I have first refusal?


----------



## gavroche (9 Nov 2021)

I have just finished reading Laurent Fignon's book: " We were young and carefree."
What a superb insight into cycling in the 80s and 90s and how it begun to change there after with the use of EPO.
I would strongly recommend the book as it also shows what a misunderstood champion he was and the man behind the headlines.
He died far too young at the age of 50.
Great read.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Its 65"


 
Do you have to get planning permission to install that and extra heavy duty cable as well


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2021)

gavroche said:


> I have just finished reading Laurent Fignon's book: " We were young and carefree."
> What a superb insight into cycling in the 80s and 90s and how it begun to change there after with the use of EPO.
> I would strongly recommend the book as it also shows what a misunderstood champion he was and the man behind the headlines.
> He died far too young at the age of 50.
> Great read.


I _think _that I have read it, but with my awful memory, I don't know for sure, and if I _DID_, I can't remember much about it... 

If anybody would like a cycling novel to read, I highly recommend *The Rider*! I have read it 4 or 5 times and always enjoy it.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Fair enough, if you're planning on throwing that 65" telly, can I have first refusal?


Bit late now.....I paid someone to take it away just this morning. It was, after all, 6 months old.
If only you had said something yesterday


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Do you have to get planning permission to install that and extra heavy duty cable as well


I have wired it into the lamp post outside.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Bit late now.....I paid someone to take it away just this morning. It was, after all, 6 months old.
> If only you had said something yesterday


Well let me know before you put your current one out. I'll take it off your hands, no £30 removal fee, so you'll save that much.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2021)

From my Facebook page tonight, Lol, the old ones are the best.


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I've never used Strava, all I've got on my bike is a basic cycle computer.


I don’t do Strava either, I’m not going to share my woeful and mediocre cycling performance with the rest of the world.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2021)

I was thinking the other day that it seemed a long time since I paid for the last CycleChat ad-banner-free upgrade. I just got a reminder that it was coming to an end so I renewed it for another year (£9). 

Last minute decision to do a forum ride on Saturday. If any of you fancy an easy (slowish and flat) 105 km (65 mile) ride from Garforth via York, nip over go the ride thread and add your name to the list of 2!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2021)

Morning. Crap sleep so definitely first this morning.

The stars are twinkling and it’s chilly out there.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2021)

I will say "morning all" but I can't put a "good" at the front.
We had 2 things planned today.....
1. Our booster jab at 0940.
2. Pub lunch with caberet.
Then we both got the galloping trots/squits.
You know the type that gives you very little warning .
Was up several times during the night and now sat here feeling (appropriately) sh*t.
I just daren't take the chance of being away from the house......plus the chance of spreading it.
Best laid plans and all that


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2021)

Hope you feel better soon Dave. 

Morning all. Been awake for ages but stayed in bed again. It's calm, not windy, and not rainy at the moment but in true Thunderbirds tradition anything can happen in the next 30 minutes. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2021)

Good morning people, yoga this morning.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I will say "morning all" but I can't put a "good" at the front.
> We had 2 things planned today.....
> 1. Our booster jab at 0940.
> 2. Pub lunch with caberet.
> ...


My wife's son works in a local hospital - apparently the main symptoms staff start with when they get Covid is D&V#
might be worth getting a test just incase??

Hope you feel better soon anyway


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, bright and chilly here.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2021)

Temperature has dropped here since daylight came in. Down to 3 at the moment and there was a skimming of frost on some car windscreens when I was out earlier.


----------



## Chief Broom (10 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  ive ordered up some mudguards after my drenching the other day, will have to get some waterproofs too. 
Re-yoga, i used to a lot of yoga in a class of about 20 women. I was there in the class one day doing various positions when the quietness of the room was rudely ripped apart by a tremendous ear splitting fart hee hee  It wasnt a toot or a parp but a right royal ripper....i tried to contain my hilarity but couldnt and just cracked up! The yoga teacher was trying her best to explain how normal and natural this was....which made me laugh even more! I think the poor woman who let it go looked like she was going to die from embarassment! Yoga classes can be 'windy' places!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  ive ordered up some mudguards after my drenching the other day, will have to get some waterproofs too.
> Re-yoga, i used to a lot of yoga in a class of about 20 women. I was there in the class one day doing various positions when the quietness of the room was rudely ripped apart by a tremendous ear splitting fart hee hee  It wasnt a toot or a parp but a right royal ripper....i tried to contain my hilarity but couldnt and just cracked up! The yoga teacher was trying her best to explain how normal and natural this was....which made me laugh even more! I think the poor woman who let it go looked like she was going to die from embarassment! Yoga classes can be 'windy' places!


Ha, ha...........I would have been rolling around laughing too I'm afraid.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Nov 2021)

Morning all damp, but not cold at 12c


----------



## PaulSB (10 Nov 2021)

Good morning from a dank and damp Lancashire. We are riding at 10.30, a late start so I can try for a place on Ride London 2022 which I am very keen to do. Not much else to say really. The ironing needs doing so I'm just going to fit that in before breakfast and getting ready to ride.

Take care


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  ive ordered up some mudguards after my drenching the other day, will have to get some waterproofs too.
> Re-yoga, i used to a lot of yoga in a class of about 20 women. I was there in the class one day doing various positions when the quietness of the room was rudely ripped apart by a tremendous ear splitting fart hee hee  It wasnt a toot or a parp but a right royal ripper....i tried to contain my hilarity but couldnt and just cracked up! The yoga teacher was trying her best to explain how normal and natural this was....which made me laugh even more! I think the poor woman who let it go looked like she was going to die from embarassment! Yoga classes can be 'windy' places!



Yes,  certain poses seem to just rip the wind out of people,  its funny as long as it isn't smelly.


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

They reckon that we are in for a dryer than normal November. I'm going away next week........we shall see.


----------



## gavroche (10 Nov 2021)

Salut. Going to Chester with my stepson later on to change the order on the Dacia . Going in his car as he will collect his new Volvo just up the road from the Dacia dealer. Very dull weather so far.


----------



## Paulus (10 Nov 2021)

Morning all from a damp and cloudy Barnet. 
Out for lunch today with our son at The Gate in Arkley.
All the usual stuff to do beforehand. 
Yet another busy day in paradise


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  ive ordered up some mudguards after my drenching the other day, will have to get some waterproofs too.
> Re-yoga, i used to a lot of yoga in a class of about 20 women. I was there in the class one day doing various positions when the quietness of the room was rudely ripped apart by a tremendous ear splitting fart hee hee  It wasnt a toot or a parp but a right royal ripper....i tried to contain my hilarity but couldnt and just cracked up! The yoga teacher was trying her best to explain how normal and natural this was....which made me laugh even more! I think the poor woman who let it go looked like she was going to die from embarassment! Yoga classes can be 'windy' places!




Sorry but I would have howled with laughter.


----------



## pawl (10 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes,  certain poses seem to just rip the wind out of people,  its funny as long as it isn't smelly.




What’s the use of a good fart without an accompanying stink


----------



## Salad Dodger (10 Nov 2021)

Good morning, world! 

Today, Planet Thanet appears to be cold and cloudy. 

Hopefully, we shall go and collect a tonne bag of logs from our local supplier today, so that we are ready for the colder weather. 

Tonight we have a ukulele practice session, preparing for a beery birthday celebration in a couple of weeks. 

No further evidence of the rodent in the kitchen, touch wood! 

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> What’s the use of a good fart without an accompanying stink


You are disgusting


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> No further evidence of the rodent in the kitchen, touch wood!


That made me think of that song......can't remember who sang it now, with the lyric "there's a rat in my kitchen".


----------



## pawl (10 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I will say "morning all" but I can't put a "good" at the front.
> We had 2 things planned today.....
> 1. Our booster jab at 0940.
> 2. Pub lunch with caberet.
> ...




Hope this brightens your day


----------



## pawl (10 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You are disgusting


 
I know but I’m lovely with it


----------



## GM (10 Nov 2021)

Morning all... @PaulSB alarm set for 9.58, I've not had much luck with the last 6 ballots, maybe this will be my lucky year!

Raining here at the moment that means a day for doing jobs indoors.

@Mo1959 Rat in mi kitchen, UB40

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2021)

Woken up early by text message from NHS inviting me to book a flu jab. No mention of Covid-19 booster though, which I am due in about 2 weeks. I will wait and see if I can get them both done on the same day. 



welsh dragon said:


> Hope you feel better soon Dave.
> 
> Morning all. Been awake for ages but stayed in bed again. It's calm, not windy, and not rainy at the moment...


Yes, GWS Dave! 

Mild but damp here. I hope it brightens up because I am doing a 5 mile walk on the local hill behind my house with my stepdaughter, her dog, and her mum later. We would do more but ma's back is playing up. 



welsh dragon said:


> ... in true Thunderbirds tradition anything can happen in the next 30 minutes.


[Pedant mode]Wrong puppet show - that was 46 seconds into the intro to Stingray![/Pedant mode] 



Mo1959 said:


> That made me think of that song......can't remember who sang it now, with the lyric "there's a rat in my kitchen".


UB40 - R.I.P. Astro!


----------



## numbnuts (10 Nov 2021)

I had a rat mouse in my kitchen


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I had a rat mouse in my kitchen


See.........you do have something I don't have!  I'm pretty sure Molly would get rid of it if I did though 🐱


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> My wife's son works in a local hospital - apparently the main symptoms staff start with when they get Covid is D&V#
> might be worth getting a test just incase??
> 
> Hope you feel better soon anyway


D&V ???


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Woken up early by text message from NHS inviting me to book a flu jab. No mention of Covid-19 booster though, which I am due in about 2 weeks. I will wait and see if I can get them both done on the same day.
> 
> 
> Yes, GWS Dave!
> ...




Spoken by a true nerd I see.


----------



## Paulus (10 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> D&V ???


Diarrhoea and vomiting


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> Diarrhoea and vomiting


Thanks.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Nov 2021)

I'm in along with at least seven club mates....................watch out Essex Chorley is on the way


----------



## numbnuts (10 Nov 2021)

We has drizzel  could be a wet walk or no walk at all


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm in along with at least seven club mates....................watch out Essex Chorley is on the way


Another retiree doing it as well.🚴🏼‍♀️


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Hope you feel better soon Dave.
> 
> Morning all. Been awake for ages but stayed in bed again. It's calm, not windy, and not rainy at the moment but in true Thunderbirds tradition anything can happen in the next 30 minutes.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


That be Stingray, not Thunderbirds. Do you not know your WASP from your FAB!!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> That be Stingray, not Thunderbirds. Do you not know your WASP from your FAB!!




Pedant


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> That be Stingray, not Thunderbirds. Do you not know your WASP from your FAB!!


And do you not read all of our posts...? 

I was a big fan of Thunderbirds, Stingray, Fireball XL5 etc. as a child. I thought the intro to Stingray was really exciting!



It is odd how a kid can see the strings, know that (s)he is looking at puppets, but then still get really frightened that the puppets might die!


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *And do you not read all of our posts...?*
> 
> I was a big fan of Thunderbirds, Stingray, Fireball XL5 etc. as a child. I thought the intro to Stingray was really exciting!
> 
> ...



Aye, but your reply came on the next page. I replied in the full and certain knowledge that at least one other reply would already have been given.

Windsor Davies!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> D&V ???


diarrhoea and vomiting
not nice


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> diarrhoea and vomiting
> not nice


Especially the projectile type! 

They taught me the difference between flu (influenza) and 'flu' (a cold)!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> diarrhoea and vomiting
> not nice


When we got Covid early 2020 MrsD was throwing up for England. Real projectile type and with no warning.
Worst time was in bed.......early hours of the morning. That was fun cleaning up


----------



## numbnuts (10 Nov 2021)

I got me walk in the drizzel held off, but very damp in the air so still got wet


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2021)

I am going to give you a tip. Take note as it could save you some grief. When you put a part baked cob in the oven and it says "takes 10 minutes".........don't forget about it and go back 25 minutes later. It doesn't look good.


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  ive ordered up some mudguards after my drenching the other day, will have to get some waterproofs too.
> Re-yoga, i used to a lot of yoga in a class of about 20 women. I was there in the class one day doing various positions when the quietness of the room was rudely ripped apart by a tremendous ear splitting fart hee hee  It wasnt a toot or a parp but a right royal ripper....i tried to contain my hilarity but couldnt and just cracked up! The yoga teacher was trying her best to explain how normal and natural this was....which made me laugh even more! I think the poor woman who let it go looked like she was going to die from embarassment! Yoga classes can be 'windy' places!



It was the abdominal crunches that had me blowing my own trumpet this morning, fortunately its a big hall, we were well spaced out and it wasn't loud or smelly, well not much, and no one knew apart from me.


----------



## postman (10 Nov 2021)

Resting day today.Stomach a bit off.Few beers yesterday and a chicken pizza,tea time last night most of it had left my body.That first pint did taste funny and why oh why I bought chicken on a pizza I have no idea.Anyway been a bit off it today.December's meeting I will chose my beer more carefully.Might do Guinness.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2021)

You never go wrong with Guinness, the 3 course meal in a glass.


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2021)

I had a surprise this morning coming back from yoga I spotted our lads car parked behind mine and when I got in both my lad and his Good Lady were paying us a visit, she hasn't visited us for a while, we had a good catch up and we found out that its a grandson thats due in the spring.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Nov 2021)

Good afternoon people.
I was on a Zoom chat at lunchtime, a meeting of our Patient Support group. Our Consultant popped in for half an hour or so to keep us up to date with Clinical trials and other developments that are in the offing.
One thing that came to light was the Clinically Extremely Vulnerable database is a bit of a dogs breakfast with regards to how people get put on it and who is responsible to update the records etc is a bit of a " Black Hole" with much confusion, even among Doctors.
I also learned that I did not get my Covid " Booster " a few weeks ago. What i had was my " Third Primary Dose" and will be getting a further dose of the vaccine, which will again be Pfizer in due course. The database limitations mean that this " third dose " has to be registered as a "booster " although it is not. 💉💉💉💉


----------



## gavroche (10 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> You never go wrong with Guinness, the 3 course meal in a glass.


Am I the only one on here who can't stand beer? I hate the taste of it.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good afternoon people.
> I was on a Zoom chat at lunchtime, a meeting of our Patient Support group. Our Consultant popped in for half an hour or so to keep us up to date with Clinical trials and other developments that are in the offing.
> One thing that came to light was the Clinically Extremely Vulnerable database is a bit of a dogs breakfast with regards to how people get put on it and who is responsible to update the records etc is a bit of a " Black Hole" with much confusion, even among Doctors.
> I also learned that I did not get my Covid " Booster " a few weeks ago. What i had was my " Third Primary Dose" and will be getting *a further dose of the vaccine, *which will again be Pfizer in due course. The database limitations mean that this " third dose " has to be registered as a "booster " although it is not. 💉💉💉💉


I'm going to say mid to late march for when it'll be freely available.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Nov 2021)

gavroche said:


> Am I the only one on here who can't stand beer? I hate the taste of it.


There’s beer, and there’s beer. Mrs Tenkaykev likes a hoppy IPA, I like a rich stout, there’s a wealth of different styles and tastes available, much like French cheeses 😉


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2021)

gavroche said:


> Am I the only one on here who can't stand beer? I hate the taste of it.



I can drink beer but prefer cider or white wine.


----------



## shep (10 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I got me walk in the drizzel held off, but very damp in the air so still got wet


Don't tell me, you haven't got a brolly.


----------



## shep (10 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> There’s beer, and there’s beer. Mrs Tenkaykev likes a hoppy IPA, I like a rich stout, there’s a wealth of different styles and tastes available, much like French cheeses 😉


I'm not an Ale drinker but I love Guinness and our local Mild, Strongbow in the Summer.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2021)

We never quite managed to shake off the mist here today, so conditions up the hill were chilly and damp. We did do our walk but cut out the highest part of the loop because we were getting uncomfortable and wouldn't have been able to see the views anyway. I was also worried that the dog might get fed up with it and go on strike. He has been known to make his feelings known by lying down and refusing to walk any further. He weighs about 17 kgs so I wouldn't fancy carrying him back down a steep, slippery hill when wearing crappy boots with inadequate grip!

We called in at a little corner shop on the way back and bought biscuits to have with mugs of tea back here.

I hadn't been up the hill that way before. We took what is effectively a very long steepish farm track paved with 2 parallel strips of concrete all the way up. I'm fairly sure that I could link it to a bridleway up above so I will try that in the spring once I have fettled either my mountain bike or my cyclocross bike.







Home alone again now, and will soon be checking details for my forum ride on Saturday.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Nov 2021)

shep said:


> Don't tell me, you haven't got a brolly.


I've never had a brolly


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I can drink beer but prefer cider or white wine.


I'm quite partial to the occasional half of ale.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm quite partial to* the occasional half* of ale.



That sounds like my BiL, who "likes a drink". He will often say "I went for a pint", we all know, his "pints" come in multiples of three


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> That sounds like my BiL, who "likes a drink". He will often say "I went for a pint", we all know, his "pints" come in multiples of three


All this talk of beer is making me thirsty........I might just have to investigate the case of Exmoor Ales my mates bought me for my birthday.


----------



## Sterlo (10 Nov 2021)

gavroche said:


> Am I the only one on here who can't stand beer? I hate the taste of it.


I haven't drunk alcohol for well over 10 years, I always used to feel really ill the following day, not hungover but physically sick so just packed it in and not missed it one bit. I doubt I could stand the taste of it now. Leaves more room for the food anyway


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I haven't drunk alcohol for well over 10 years


9 years for me.



Sterlo said:


> I always used to feel really ill the following day, not hungover but physically sick


I spent most of my life either half drunk or half hungover!



Sterlo said:


> ... so just packed it in and not missed it one bit


I packed in it too, and rarely bother about it. I do very occasionally fancy a cold alcoholic drink on a hot day, but the feeling soon passes. The other time is when I am feeling really stressed. That was the main reason that I drank - to forget my troubles. Nowadays, I have to either put up with the troubles or deal with the problem.



Sterlo said:


> I doubt I could stand the taste of it now


I would get back into it in less than a week and love the taste just as much! BUT... I would also hate the hangovers just as much!



Sterlo said:


> Leaves more room for the food anyway


That is true!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I haven't drunk alcohol for well over 10 years, I always used to feel really ill the following day, not hungover but physically sick so just packed it in and not missed it one bit. I doubt I could stand the taste of it now. Leaves more room for the food anyway


Must be at least 10 years for me too. I used to get a stinking headache after just one drink. It did nothing for me anyway. Can’t even stand the smell of most drinks now. 

I just watched the final part of The Tower on ITV player so I can watch Shetland now at 9.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was also worried that the dog might get fed up with it and go on strike. He has been known to make his feelings known by lying down and refusing to walk any further. He weighs about 17 kgs so I wouldn't fancy carrying him back down a steep, slippery hill when wearing crappy boots with inadequate grip!


I was just looking through some old photos and I found one example where the stubborn creature suddenly decided to stop dead for no apparent reason!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2021)

I've just noticed how odd that paving is... Instead of starting from one side and continuing to the other, it looks like they started from both sides and worked their way in!


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was just looking through some old photos and I found one example where the stubborn creature suddenly decided to stop dead for no apparent reason!
> 
> View attachment 617303



The dog looks like it wants a dump.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've just noticed how odd that paving is... Instead of starting from one side and continuing to the other, it looks like they started from both sides and worked their way in!


Or widened the existing pavement.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We called in at a little corner shop on the way back and bought biscuits...


They had a big Christmas tree with lights lit, and with presents scattered around the base. Tinsel and baubles draped around the ceiling and walls... On November 10th!!! 



dave r said:


> The dog looks like it wants a dump.


He does, but he didn't. He just refused to move for a couple of minutes, then got back up and started walking again as if nothing had happened. Maybe he just wanted to catch his breath!



classic33 said:


> Or widened the existing pavement.


Maybe... I'm not sure where that picture was taken. I had a quick look on Street View in Todmorden and Hebden Bridge but didn't spot the location.

Just over 12 weeks to go now until my state pension starts...  Not that I have been counting down since 76 weeks to go!


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They had a big Christmas tree with lights lit, and with presents scattered around the base. Tinsel and baubles draped around the ceiling and walls... On November 10th!!!
> 
> 
> He does, but he didn't. He just refused to move for a couple of minutes, then got back up and started walking again as if nothing had happened. Maybe he just wanted to catch his breath!
> ...


In front of the old cinema or the park in Hebden Bridge?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> In front of the old cinema or the park in Hebden Bridge?


I thought so too, but couldn't see it.

Not that it _really _matters anyway...


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I thought so too, but couldn't see it.
> 
> Not that it _really _matters anyway...


Unless this was correct, and you never picked up.


dave r said:


> The dog looks like it wants a dump.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Unless this was correct, and you never picked up.


We were stuck staring at him the whole time. He did nowt except glare at us, and then got up (with a clean pavement behind him!) and started trotting along without a care in the world.

He's in his own little world, and doesn't like to be rushed, or taken to where he doesn't want to go. It is almost impossible to get him to step out of the house if it is raining. I had to lift him into the car when they were leaving today because he didn't like the look of the heavy drizzle that had started after we got back!


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We were stuck staring at him the whole time. He did nowt except glare at us, and then got up (with a clean pavement behind him!) and started trotting along without a care in the world.
> 
> He's in his own little world, and doesn't like to be rushed, or taken to where he doesn't want to go. It is almost impossible to get him to step out of the house if it is raining. I had to lift him into the car when they were leaving today because he didn't like the look of the heavy drizzle that had started after we got back!


Sit down protest at being rushed


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sit down protest at being rushed


That is probably what it was actually... Male dogs like to sniff around and mark their local territory, and he wasn't given enough time to do that to his satisfaction.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2021)

Ever had some selfish idiot park in front of your driveway and block your access? 

This farmer _did_, but found his own solution to the problem...


----------



## Poacher (11 Nov 2021)

Morning all. Can anyone explain why smoke detectors always wait until the early hours before complaining of a low battery?
The sodding thing might have had the decency to start chirping yesterday afternoon, when there could hardly have been much more juice.
Why wait until now?
And so to bed, perchance to lie awake until 7:30, when I have to get up anyway.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2021)

Poacher said:


> Morning all. Can anyone explain why smoke detectors always wait until the early hours before complaining of a low battery?
> The sodding thing might have had the decency to start chirping yesterday afternoon, when there could hardly have been much more juice.
> Why wait until now?
> And so to bed, perchance to lie awake until 7:30, when I have to get up anyway.


Currently waiting on a set of 3 being delivered to comply with the upcoming new regulations up here. Nice of the government to tell us we must have them but no thought for the poor buggers who can’t afford them. £170 for the set as they have to be wireless. I can afford it but there will be many who can’t. No word of any assistance for them so far. I wasn’t going to bother, but no doubt if you had a fire the insurance wouldn’t pay up.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks,
A pleasant evening at the Tivoli last night watching John Shuttleworth. We’d only previously listed to his show on the radio. He was very good, comedy on a different tangent. The Tiv had been revamped during lockdown, and is now wonderfully Art Deco. Added bonus was the small bar has a couple of decent beers available 🍺
Have a peaceful day folks 🌞👍☕
EDIT:
While watching the show I did wonder if it might be @Accy cyclist of this parish moonlighting 😁


----------



## Paulus (11 Nov 2021)

Morning all, another damp and grey start to the day here. 
A soggy dog walk soon, and then a bimble on the bike, calling in at the barbers, the Barnet is getting a bit unruly and needs a trim up. Then onwards to the local shops for some essentials. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks, a damp grey start to the day, floors to be mopped this morning, then a spot of lunch and down the club this afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Currently waiting on a set of 3 being delivered to comply with the upcoming new regulations up here. Nice of the government to tell us we must have them but no thought for the poor buggers who can’t afford them. £170 for the set as they have to be wireless. I can afford it but there will be many who can’t. No word of any assistance for them so far. I wasn’t going to bother, but no doubt if you had a fire the insurance wouldn’t pay up.


Really? Every house in Scotland has to fit smoke detectors? When did this happen?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2021)

Good day people. Looks reasonable outside. Looking out of the window I'm wondering if the leaves are staying on the trees longer than usual?

Today? Mundane I feel is the word. Housework, ALDI dash and other chores. Still some ironing to do so I will breakfast and then start with the iron.

I'm getting boosted this evening. 7.00pm

Exciting day ahead. 🙂


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2021)

This came up on my memories on Facebook from 2019, a bit claggy under foot but it was an excellent morning out on my bike, 56 miles over to Middleton Hall.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Really? Every house in Scotland has to fit smoke detectors? When did this happen?


https://www.gov.scot/publications/fire-and-smoke-alarms-in-scottish-homes/


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm quite partial to the occasional half of ale.


Yea, followed by 3 pints.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2021)

Morning . A yucky day here. Dingy, damp and misty.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (11 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> https://www.gov.scot/publications/fire-and-smoke-alarms-in-scottish-homes/


Thanks, very interesting to read. A good thing to see a government reacting to a disaster and taking steps to try and prevent a recurrence but it needs to be underwritten with help for those on low incomes etc. Enforcement seems to be very difficult and I'd guess is more likely to come from insurance companies than the authorities. Failure to comply with the law negates the cover?


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2021)

Morning all 



ColinJ said:


> Just over 12 weeks to go now until my state pension starts...  Not that I have been counting down since 76 weeks to go!


I take it that you have already applied for it? It's not automatically paid when you reach state pension age.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2021)

Morning all.
Important news.......I went all night without a bog visit .
I am under orders to make a corned beef hash today.....whatever can encourage her to eat is good for me.
Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Salad Dodger (11 Nov 2021)

Good morning, world!

Its overcast but dry on Planet Thanet this morning. Its going to be a busy day!

We will amble into town this morning, for Mrs Salad to get her flu jab. 

This afternoon, it's band practice, where I shall be playing bass guitar, and trying to keep the other band members from coming to blows about new song choices, and what key to play them in. Since I am equally rubbish in all keys, it makes no difference to me! 

Finally, we shall be going to the theatre tonight for some culture. We are going to see The Full Monty, so that should be a giggle! 

Stay safe, everyone.....


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2021)

Mo.....I also watched the final part of The Tower.
I was disappointed in some ways as all the "badies" got away with their dirty deeds.
I like to see "badies" get their comeuppance.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Really? Every house in Scotland has to fit smoke detectors? When did this happen?


https://www.gov.scot/publications/fire-and-smoke-alarms-in-scottish-homes/


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2021)

Sorry, just noticed Kev had posted the link already.


Lovely hilly walk done this morning. I left a bit too early and could barely see where I was going at the start but it was worth it to see the spectacular sky.

Not so nice looking the other way.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2021)

NumbNuts......interesting that you say you have never had a brolly (assuming you are serious).
Aged 16 it was part of our normal dress wear. Still amazes me when I see teenagers in the pouring rain, getting soaked when a brolly costs so little.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, cool and cloudy here.
Had our interconnected smoke and CO detectors fitted a few months ago, cost £several hundred.


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  just booked my tesco delivery in before every slot is taken by the xmas stampeders.. If i had a car i wouldnt be bothered but cant get much on the bike. Dry out so will be off to do my 20m


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Nov 2021)

Poacher said:


> Morning all. Can anyone explain why smoke detectors always wait until the early hours before complaining of a low battery?
> The sodding thing might have had the decency to start chirping yesterday afternoon, when there could hardly have been much more juice.
> Why wait until now?
> And so to bed, perchance to lie awake until 7:30, when I have to get up anyway.


Possibly temperature related - temp drops and the battery voltage drops - if it was just abpve the cutoff it is now just below the cutoff and the beep starts
and then keeps going for several years before anyone gets round to fixing it

Also - it is quieter at night so you hear it easier - and, of course, if you wake up at silly o'clock and are lying in bed wanting to go back to sleep then every noise becomes 1,000 times louder


Although I have come across some that beep if you haven't tested it for more than x months - so it could also be that


----------



## numbnuts (11 Nov 2021)

It's very foggy out


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2021)

Damn, need to go round to the shop again. I forgot sugar and there's hardly any left. I've tried, but I just can't take my tea and coffee without it.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Damn, need to go round to the shop again. I forgot sugar and there's hardly any left. I've tried, but I just can't take my tea and coffee without it.


You have not tried hard enough 
When I gave up (years ago) I found coffee was easy and much nicer without. Strangely I struggled with tea.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mo.....I also watched the final part of The Tower.
> I was disappointed in some ways as all the "badies" got away with their dirty deeds.
> I like to see "badies" get their comeuppance.


Unfortunately, the real world doesn't work that way.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You have not tried hard enough
> When I gave up (years ago) I found coffee was easy and much nicer without. Strangely I struggled with tea.



Niether of us take milk or sugar in our tea and coffee, its always drunk black.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2021)

Poacher said:


> Morning all. Can anyone explain why smoke detectors always wait until the early hours before complaining of a low battery?
> The sodding thing might have had the decency to start chirping yesterday afternoon, when there could hardly have been much more juice.
> Why wait until now?
> And so to bed, perchance to lie awake until 7:30, when I have to get up anyway.


At least you didn't spend a couple of hours wandering around the house and out into the garden trying to identify where the beep was coming from...


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Damn, need to go round to the shop again. I forgot sugar and there's hardly any left. I've tried, but I just can't take my tea and coffee without it.


I can remember chatting to one of our local runners and he referred to sugar as " white poison " He was a great coach and an excellent runner having won at least a couple of Marathons.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2021)

I agree about the Tower. I wish the baddies had gotten what they deserved. Do you think there mighr be a second series? The wife kept the phone so that made me think it might be so. Maybe karma will pay them a visit if there is.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I can remember chatting to one of our local runners and he referred to sugar as " white poison " He was a great coach and an excellent runner having won at least a couple of Marathons.


I know.......and I totally agree  I will have another go at gradually cutting down and see if I can almost do without.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know.......and I totally agree  I will have another go at gradually cutting down and see if I can almost do without.


I think it's refined sugar that is the " White poison " Mo. The normal sugars that you get in fruits and other foodstuffs is almost certainly OK.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Unfortunately, the real world doesn't work that way.


But its not the real world.....its entertainment.
Next you will be telling me the Clint let the baddies escape.......HE KILLED 'EM DEAD !!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I agree about the Tower. I wish the baddies had gotten what they deserved. Do you think there mighr be a second series? The wife kept the phone so that made me think it might be so. Maybe karma will pay them a visit if there is.


That is what MrsD thinks.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> But its not the real world.....its entertainment.
> Next you will be telling me the Clint let the baddies escape.......HE KILLED 'EM DEAD !!


No he didn't - he didn't use real bullets.....unlike Alec Baldwin.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know.......and I totally agree  I will have another go at gradually cutting down and see if I can almost do without.


You need the right mental attitude.
Next time you make a tea or coffee imagine you are Mr NumbNuts and say "I haven't got any sugar".
See, easy, job done.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good day people. Looks reasonable outside. Looking out of the window I'm wondering if the leaves are staying on the trees longer than usual


I was thinking that too. I reckon it might be because we had a _lonnnnnng_ winter followed by a short spring? 


Dirk said:


> I take it that you have already applied for it? It's not automatically paid when you reach state pension age.


Yes, thanks. There was a discussion about it a few weeks ago, but it may have been in a separate thread. No harm in reminding people though. 


Dave7 said:


> NumbNuts......interesting that you say you have never had a brolly (assuming you are serious).


I have never owned one either!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> No he didn't - he didn't use real bullets.....unlike Alec Baldwin.


Course he used real bullets. How else could he kill all the baddies ?


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Damn, need to go round to the shop again. I forgot sugar and there's hardly any left. I've tried, but I just can't take my tea and coffee without it.



I gave up using sugar and milk in tea and coffee when working in USSR after fall of communism

Fresh milk was impossible to get, only sour stuff. “Sugar” was available, but, only as giant cubes, about 5cm across. I don’t know what it actually was, but, it wasn’t sugar as we know it.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2021)

I found weaning myself off sugar in tea very easy in my 20s. 2 heaped teaspoons down to 2 level. A week later 1.5 level, then 1.0 a week later, then 0.5, and finally cut it out a week after that. I have occasionally added sugar again during cafe stops on super-hard bike rides when I desperately need energy but it tastes ughy to me now. 

I still like about 0.5 teaspoon in a large mug of coffee.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Course he used real bullets. How else could he kill all the baddies ?


With a 'Clint stare' ?


----------



## Paulus (11 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know.......and I totally agree  I will have another go at gradually cutting down and see if I can almost do without.


When myself and MrsP stopped taking sugar, which was about 40 years ago, we went from 2 heaped in tea and coffee, to one heaped. Then to one level teaspoon, then half a level teaspoon and then down to nothing. The whole process only took a couple of weeks, it is surprising how quick you can do away with sugar.
Even a tiny few granules in a drink makes it too sweet now.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2021)

I used to have 2 teaspoons of sugar in my coffee. About 7 years ago I changed to half spoon and now have less than a teaspoon of that so half a teaspoon of normal sugar.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You need the right mental attitude.
> Next time you make a tea or coffee imagine you are Mr NumbNuts and say "I haven't got any sugar".
> See, easy, job done.


Ah but I do have sugar, but I don't use it in tea or coffee
Any way I've been for a walk and feeling quite tired now.....soup and a sleep to follow shortly


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I used to have 2 teaspoons of sugar in my coffee. About 7 years ago I changed to half spoon and now have less than a teaspoon of that so half a teaspoon of normal sugar.


It’s aspartame though. Nastier than sugar!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s aspartame though. Nastier than sugar!


But less so that is a win. Stop raining on my parade you


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> But less so that is a win. Stop raining on my parade you


Bad for your tinnitus!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bad for your tinnitus!




What? . Maybe that's why it started.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2021)

Forecast is now saying the rain could arrive around 4 so I will have a quick cuppa then have a walk I think.


----------



## pawl (11 Nov 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Good morning, world!
> 
> Its overcast but dry on Planet Thanet this morning. Its going to be a busy day!
> 
> ...





Is it the English or American version I Saw the Full Monty some years ago not realising it was the American version until it started Terrible left at the interval


----------



## pawl (11 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mo.....I also watched the final part of The Tower.
> I was disappointed in some ways as all the "badies" got away with their dirty deeds.
> I like to see "badies" get their comeuppance.




I felt the same.Not sure if it was left like that for a follow up series


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s aspartame though. Nastier than sugar!


Stevia ?
https://www.diabetes.co.uk/sweeteners/stevia.html


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2021)

So much for rain at 4. It arrived just before 3.30 and got quite heavy. 

Most of the leaves are down now


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2021)

My loosing streak at the bingo continues, another blank afternoon, though my Brother In Law won twice. It turned out to be an excellent afternoon out, Lunch at the Cassilex cafe in Roland Avenue then I pushed my Good Lady down to the Unicorn Club in Holbrooks Lane for a meet up with friends and family, we sat with my Brother In Law and his Good Lady and our neighbor and a group of her friends, between the bingo there was beer drunk, much gossiping, laughter and general p*** taking, and a good time was had by all. I'm knackered now and could do with a nap.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> So much for rain at 4. It arrived just before 3.30 and got quite heavy.
> 
> Most of the leaves are down now
> 
> ...


Through autumn's golden gown we used to kick our way
You always loved this time of year
Those fallen leaves lie undisturbed now
'Cause you're not here 

They don't write them like that now


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> So much for rain at 4. It arrived just before 3.30 and got quite heavy.
> 
> Most of the leaves are down now
> 
> ...





Mo1959 said:


> So much for rain at 4. It arrived just before 3.30 and got quite heavy.
> 
> Most of the leaves are down now
> 
> ...


All the leaves are brown
and the sky is grey
Mo's been for a walk
on a winters day...


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Through autumn's golden gown we used to kick our way
> You always loved this time of year
> Those fallen leaves lie undisturbed now
> 'Cause you're not here
> ...



Like the sun through the trees you came to love me
Like a leaf on the breeze you blew away

A gentle rain falls softly on my weary eyes
As if to hide a lonely tear
My life will be forever Autumn
'Cos you're not here


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> All the leaves are brown
> and the sky is grey
> Mo's been for a walk
> on a winters day...



All the leaves are brown and the sky is gray
I've been for a walk on a winter's day
If I didn't tell her I could leave today


----------



## numbnuts (11 Nov 2021)

I love that song


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2021)

On a more sombre note as it is Armistice Day:

Today, as I rode by,
I saw the brown leaves dropping from their tree
In a still afternoon,
When no wind whirled them whistling to the sky,
But thickly, silently,
They fell, like snowflakes wiping out the noon;
And wandered slowly thence
For thinking of a gallant multitude
Which now all withering lay,
Slain by no wind of age or pestilence,
But in their beauty strewed
Like snowflakes falling on the Flemish clay.

Margaret Postgate Cole


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2021)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVe7EoRKoXY&list=PLFV_pTSMduaURY4rVeOeWDCIWcgdAW7PZ


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, cool and cloudy here.
> Had our interconnected smoke and CO detectors fitted a few months ago, cost £several hundred.


Someone is set to make a fortune out of this.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You have not tried hard enough
> When I gave up (years ago) I found coffee was easy and much nicer without. Strangely I struggled with tea.


Why did you put tea in your coffee or vice versa?


----------



## Ian H (11 Nov 2021)

We got tickets for a jazz concert down at Ashburton last Friday. I suggested we might as well stay the night, so we booked a room at the inn. Good gig: the Granite Band supporting Mike & Kate Westbrook. Saturday we managed a 15km stroll through the foothills of the moor, and returned home that evening.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> But less so that is a win. Stop raining on my parade you


More addictive than sugar, as well.
You should check the MSDS for it. You'd not touch the container, much less the contents.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LeLANjOKCfs


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2021)

I’ve just watched Dalgliesh. Quite enjoyed it and looking forward to the second part tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just watched Dalgliesh. Quite enjoyed it and looking forward to the second part tomorrow.


Wasn't the first part last week?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't the first part last week?


Catch-up/recording technology...?


----------



## Salad Dodger (11 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Is it the English or American version I Saw the Full Monty some years ago not realising it was the American version until it started Terrible left at the interval


It was the American version, and yes, it lost a little in being transitioned from Sheffield to Buffalo. But we had a friend in the cast and they were all really good. 

I think not having the songs used in the film soundtrack spoiled it a bit, but overall it was still a good night out.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't the first part last week?


It’s 3 x 2 parters, so new story tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Catch-up/recording technology...?


Aaah, Betamax!


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2021)

Night Johnboy.


----------



## rustybolts (12 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's very foggy out


Well put it back in your trousers then


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2021)

Morning. It’s to  most of the day. I’ll still get a couple of walks hopefully.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (12 Nov 2021)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
It's another grey, damp start to the day here.
The fortnightly Sainsburys order is coming this morning 
A few domestics to do before MrsP gets home from work, and then it's off to the Mitre for an escape committee meeting this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Yay...it's Fish Friday again! 
MrsD has a hairdresser's appointment at 10.30. She should be out by 11.15. I'll have a stroll down to the village to meet her, do a bit of shopping then go for lunch. Got to buy a new telephone/answering machine for our landline. Never did like the old one and it's playing up. Time to change it.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, it looks a tad damp outside, I'm sat in the front of the lounge, my Good Lady is asleep in bed in the back of the lounge and we've only the the kitchen light on, the carers not here yet, shopping and chores to do today.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2021)

Good morning all. Damp and yucky here today. Not much planned for me.

I will catch up on Shetland and Dalgliesh today. I missed them both.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks,
Grey and damp out, a fair bit of rain last night judging by the puddle in the road that doubles as a rain gauge. Daughter now has a dehumidifier in her flat, she does open the windows for ventilation but there are signs of mould on the walls, hopefully the dehumidifier will help with keep on top of it. I noticed that there’s a “ clothes drying “ setting and having read up on it, it can be quite effective. 
Onwards and upwards,
Have a peaceful day folks ☔️☕️👍


----------



## Salad Dodger (12 Nov 2021)

Good morning, world! 

The day has dawned fairly bright here on Planet Thanet, but it looks rather breezy. 

Today, I shall have another go at buying some logs, and I shall also make a foray into the loft, to get some cases down. (We shortly embark upon a trip to glorious Devon). 

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2021)

Yikes. The wind has arrived and The heavens opened. Where did all that come from


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Well put it back in your trousers then


Quote @numbnuts:

"I don't have trousers"


----------



## Chief Broom (12 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  soggy old day here in Brora, glad i had a ride yesterday as today is cancelled. When the rain stops i'll walk up the beach and into town as my electric kettle has expired. I have one of those cheery bright red camping kettles that you put on the gas but seems to take for ever to boil. The last time i used it was about 8yrs ago at Melon Udrigle


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2021)

Good morning. Heavy rain since 4.00am though as forecast eased off at 8.00. 95% chance till 2.00pm.

Ride plans abandoned. I'll try to grab an hour if it stops.

Aldi dash planned in a while. Looking forward to my G&T this evening........that's how much there is to do today!!

If any are interested this almost exactly mirrors my experience of the Fred this year except no real mention of two hours incessant rain. It was dry on Hardknott for me, thank the Lord, as descending that in the wet would be even more terrifying.

Not keen on the bloke without the beard. 


View: https://youtu.be/hvSYHx2JbHw


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2021)

Right - I'm up
lawn is now covered with leaves so that'll have to be blown off with the leaf blower

and I get jabbed this afternoon - must check the time
also have to check the weather and see if that is a bike or car job
and shopping needs to be done - probably too much for a bike - so the car will be used

busy busy busy


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, it looks a tad damp outside, I'm sat in the front of the lounge, my Good Lady is asleep in bed in the back of the lounge and we've only the the kitchen light on, the carers not here yet, shopping and chores to do today.


Late today ?
If only you got advance notice you could have a lie in.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, a damp start here


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Good morning, world!
> 
> The day has dawned fairly bright here on Planet Thanet, but it looks rather breezy.
> 
> ...


It might be glorious but take care......there are some seriously dodgy people living there (so I am told )


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Right - I'm up
> lawn is now covered with leaves so that'll have to be blown off with the leaf blower
> [/QUOQUOTE
> that should please the neighbours
> ...


----------



## gavroche (12 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yikes. The wind has arrived and The heavens opened. Where did all that come from


The sky?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

Bit late with my report, sorry .
Yesterday I made corned beef hash. It was a success AND most importantly we both had full portions.
Today I have to go to the post office.
Lots of tidying up to do plus lots of paperwork to sort.....shred/file/action. I hate it.
Cleaner is coming later. We put her off while we had that stomach bug.
She is really very good. Sadly (for us) she is pregnant. Not me, honest, but it means we will lose her for some time.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Daughter now has a dehumidifier in her flat, she does open the windows for ventilation but there are signs of mould on the walls, hopefully the dehumidifier will help with keep on top of it. I noticed that there’s a “ clothes drying “ setting and having read up on it, it can be quite effective.


They are good. I have one I stick on over the winter months and notice even on a really frosty day my windows barely have any condensation compared to some of the neighbours. They seem to warm the atmosphere slightly too.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yikes. The wind has arrived and The heavens opened. Where did all that come from


Rain = check the clouds.
Wind = check your bloomers


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Rain = check the clouds.
> Wind = check your bloomers



when the wind starts blowing around my undergarments I know it is time to get some new ones

note - this might not apply to Scottish people who identify as male


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Rain = check the clouds.
> Wind = check your bloomers


How very dare you.


----------



## pawl (12 Nov 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> It was the American version, and yes, it lost a little in being transitioned from Sheffield to Buffalo. But we had a friend in the cast and they were all really good.
> 
> I think not having the songs used in the film soundtrack spoiled it a bit, but overall it was still a good night out.





Pleased you enjoyed 😊😊


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> How very dare you.


I have just deleted a comment before posting based on that


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I have just deleted a comment before posting based on that


Go on, I dare you!


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Nov 2021)

Morning all .
Ive a fun packed day planed, trip in town , a phone call to doctors , text bp results to the doctors then clean the bathroom .
# living the dream 😀


----------



## pawl (12 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't the first part last week?




No First part Thursday Second Friday


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> It might be glorious but take care......there are some seriously dodgy people living there (so I am told )


Let me know where they are and I'll avoid them.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Go on, I dare you!




Shut up you


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Let me know where they are and I'll avoid them.


I don't have full details but he can normally be found in the pub at lunchtime quaffing local ale and shoving fish n chips or pie and roast etc down his neck.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2021)

I must start doing more walking again. Since I started cycling to the shops and to collect the Metro I have only been doing about 1 hour a week in total. 

It is 2 days since we did our short walk on the local hill but my calf muscles still feel sore. 

I need to work on my fitness. At the moment I am only fit for riding round in big circles with hills scattered around. Mind you, there are virtually no hills on tomorrow's circular loop from Garforth through York. It should be an easy 105 km (65 mile) spin on my singlespeed bike. We have a reasonable forecast for it.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I must start doing more walking again. Since I started cycling to the shops and to collect the Metro I have only been doing about 1 hour a week in total.
> 
> It is 2 days since we did our short walk on the local hill but my calf muscles still feel sore.
> 
> I need to work on my fitness. At the moment I am only fit for riding round in big circles with hills scattered around. Mind you, there are virtually no hills on tomorrow's circular loop from Garforth through York. It should be an easy 105 km (65 mile) spin on my singlespeed bike. We have a reasonable forecast for it.


I love walking but my right foot is still giving me grief. I've looked out my Nurokor machine and sitting with the pads on the soles of my feet just now.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I love walking but my right foot is still giving me grief. I've looked out my Nurokor machine and sitting with the pads on the soles of my feet just now.


I think they probably need a rest! 

Good luck with them. Painful feet are, er, well, a right pain. 

I don't have much excuse not to walk. I am surrounded by lovely nearby hills. They are not _quite_ as fine as those in Scotland, the Dales etc. but they are way better than the scenery that 90% of the population of the UK have in their area. 

It is very damp here today so I think that I will take my own advice and walk to the station and Aldi.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I love walking but my right foot is still giving me grief. I've looked out my Nurokor machine and sitting with the pads on the soles of my feet just now.


Did your new boots help Mo ?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Did your new boots help Mo ?


A bit. At least they are nice and wide. I really need to stay off my feet for a few days, but I get stir crazy cooped up indoors.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> A bit. At least they are nice and wide. I really need to stay off my feet for a few days, but I get stir crazy cooped up indoors.



Get yer bike out and pedal instead.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I don't have full details but he can normally be found in the pub at lunchtime quaffing local ale and shoving fish n chips or pie and roast etc down his neck.


Or sometimes a cuppa.....







Waiting in the George for MrsD's hairdresser to finish.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2021)

Normal service has been resumed.






In the Aggi, waiting for fish and chips to arrive.


----------



## Paulus (12 Nov 2021)

Well, Sainsbury's have delivered. I have had to 'phone customer services again.
One order of portobello mushrooms was missing altogether, and a box of teabags delivered like this---








I am being refunded for both items.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> Well, Sainsbury's have delivered. I have had to 'phone customer services again.
> One order of portobello mushrooms was missing altogether, and a box of teabags delivered like this---
> View attachment 617437
> 
> ...


First World problems.......


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Nov 2021)

Just had an unexpected delivery. Knock on the door and a delivery driver with a large and heavy parcel. Opened it up to find it’s an Edinburgh Beer Box🍺 an advent calendar containing 24 cans of beer. There’s beers from Campervan, Bellfield, Cross Borders, Stewart Brewing and others. What a lovely surprise 😎😁 Stroll on December 1st


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

We have just had a can of Aldi Chunky Chiken and Veg Soup.
0.65........very impressed. I strongly recommend it.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We have just had a can of Aldi Chunky Chiken and Veg Soup.
> 0.65........very impressed. I strongly recommend it.


I just had fish, chips & mushy peas.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> I just had fish, chips & mushy peas.


I haven't , but I may have that tonight


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> I just had fish, chips & mushy peas.


I haven't got any fish, chips & mushy peas.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> I just had fish, chips & mushy peas.


Photograph ....or it never happened


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got any fish, chips & mushy peas.


You can have mine Dave


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> I just had fish, chips & mushy peas.



I've had a bacon sandwich and a piece of cake.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got any fish, chips & mushy peas.



I haven't either, but I've got two nice pieces of cod for tomorrows tea.


----------



## GM (12 Nov 2021)

We've got Cod Loins for tonight, well it is fish Friday !

Had another senior moment this morning. I was supposed to have a GP telephone appointment at 11.15, had my phone next to me waiting for it to ring. 11.25, thinking they're late, checked phone 'you had a missed call rang for 20 seconds'. Checking the phone settings I realised its been on silent mode since the wedding we went to 3 weeks ago!


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Photograph ....or it never happened


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2021)

Right - that's done

Just had my Covid booster shot - apparently it was the Physer one - whatever

was a bit worried but I didn;t stick to the bike when I got home - apparently I'm not magnetic


maybe the magnetism is really a bike safety system forward by e.g. Chris Boardman so that people stick to their bikes and therefore don;t fall off - therefore cycling is safer
Maybe it could be better for reducing cycling injuries that wearing a helmet 

it does work on alloy frames doesn't it??

*Warning - above post may involve irony, sarcasm and possibly downright stupidity
Oh - and I have a degree in Chemistry - so please don;t tell me how magnetism works - I already know - hence the warning


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 617463


Now that looks very VERY nice.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Now that looks very VERY nice.


needs ketchup
and replace the mushy peas with beans


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> needs ketchup
> and replace the mushy peas with beans


You sir are a heathen 
Ketchup with fish 
Beans with fish  and double


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You sir are a heathen
> Ketchup with fish
> Beans with fish  and double


Naturally you have ketchup with fish
I would be prepared to have proper peas rather than mushy peas - but beans are better - especially with extra ketchup - but posh restaurants are happier with peas

I can put forward extra evidence - in the name of my 5 year old autistic grandson who can - using very few words most of which cannot be easily understood - clearly show that ketchup goes with everything

but basically it is just right - this is known


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2021)

It's all a bit weird. Had my Pfizer booster 7.00pm yesterday and was tender round the jab site within minutes. Felt much the same this morning, nothing to mention really till 12.00 when BAM! suddenly I got very achey. Couple of paracetamol but still felt rubbish. Carried on doing stuff and suddenly at 3.30 the aches and tenderness disappeared almost in an instant. Not sure what to do about riding tomorrow?

Went to the garage earlier because I'd left my glasses in the car. Got back to the house. Where are my glasses? Still in the friggin' car.....................it gets worse by the day


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> needs ketchup
> and replace the mushy peas with beans



Ketchup ✅ go to the top of the class

Beans ❌ naughty step for you!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2021)

Strange...

(Heinz) Ketchup = 23% sugar with some vegetables = ok?

(Heinz) Beans = less than 5% sugar with some vegetables = NOT ok?

Does... not... compute!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Nov 2021)

Fish - tartar sauce


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> needs ketchup
> and replace the mushy peas with beans


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Nov 2021)

A momentous day for me, returned to a volunteering shift at St Giles’ Cathedral. Some old familiar sights that I’ve not seen since March last year.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You sir are a heathen
> Ketchup with fish
> Beans with fish  and double



I've had beans with my shepherds pie and chips tonight, and a generous squirt of tomato sauce, plus triffle for our pudding.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I've had beans with my shepherds pie and chips tonight, and a generous squirt of tomato sauce, plus triffle for our pudding.


Beans? Yep, absolutely. Tomato sauce? Well if you must but Worcestershire sauce would be better.

Chips?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I've had beans with my shepherds pie and chips tonight, and a generous squirt of tomato sauce, plus triffle for our pudding.


But isn't shepherd's pie a meal in itself???
It's like having extra chips with a chip butty
although - now I think about it - I would do that!!!


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2021)

You lot are a bunch of heathens.
There's only 3 things permissible on fish and chips in a civilised society.
1. Salt
2. Vinegar
3. Tartar sauce


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> You lot are a bunch of heathens.
> There's only 3 things permissible on fish and chips in a civilised society.
> 1. Salt
> 2. Vinegar
> 3. Tartar sauce


Well if you want to go all posh.....

mutter mutter mutter - probably went to one of 'those schools' - posh g**s 

Oh hang on - so did I - still at least I don't have tart sauce on fish and chips


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Naturally you have ketchup with fish
> I would be prepared to have proper peas rather than mushy peas - but beans are better - especially with extra ketchup - but posh restaurants are happier with peas
> 
> I can put forward extra evidence - in the name of my 5 year old autistic grandson who can - using very few words most of which cannot be easily understood - clearly show that ketchup goes with everything
> ...


Known .....by a 5 year old that probably enjoys eating his own bogeys


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> You lot are a bunch of heathens.
> There's only 3 things permissible on fish and chips in a civilised society.
> 1. Salt
> 2. Vinegar
> 3. Tartar sauce





Dirk said:


> You lot are a bunch of heathens.
> There's only 3 things permissible on fish and chips in a civilised society.
> 1. Salt
> 2. Vinegar
> 3. Tartar sauce


Ha!
Typical “ Fancy Dan “ incomer trying to impose exotic sauces.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Known by a 5 year old that probably enjoys eating his own bogeys


Actually he doesn't
although if he had ketchup.........


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ketchup ✅ go to the top of the class
> 
> Beans ❌ naughty step for you!


Ketchup on fried fish !!! Chorley Paul, all I can say is... 
You have not just let yourself down
You have not just let Chorley down
You have let all of humanity down.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Beans? Yep, absolutely. Tomato sauce? Well if you must but Worcestershire sauce would be better.
> 
> Chips?


Yes, the pie has mash on. So....mashed potato with chips ? Very strange.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2021)

I have binge watched all 5 episodes of Showtrial. Really enjoyed it. Short break then time for Dalgliesh at 9. Square eyes!


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Chips?



Tis my treat, I've been a good boy this week.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I've had beans with my shepherds pie and chips tonight, *and a generous squirt of tomato sauce, plus triffle for our pudding*.


You put tomato sauce on your trifle!
Have you no sense!!


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2021)

It seems a bit OTT, @Dave7 do you know this place?

https://www.chesterstandard.co.uk/n...s-iconic-christmas-tree-unveiling-november-8/


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You put tomato sauce on your trifle!
> Have you no sense!!


to be pedantic - it sounds like he had trifle on his ketchup
in which case we need to inform the men in white coats

Hands of blue - two by two

if I have my quote right


----------



## PaulSB (12 Nov 2021)

I'm bored. Mrs P is watching GBBO Extra Slice......... where are the razor blades.

I may go to bed soon......


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2021)

Classic33 You put tomato sauce on your trifle!
Have you no sense!!




ebikeerwidnes said:


> to be pedantic - it sounds like he had trifle on his ketchup
> in which case we need to inform the men in white coats
> 
> Hands of blue - two by two
> ...



Stop teasing you pair of buggers!


----------



## pawl (12 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have binge watched all 5 episodes of Showtrial. Really enjoyed it. Short break then time for Dalgliesh at 9. Square eyes!





We’ve just done the same thing.Still think there both responsible for the death’s or at least aiding and abetting


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Classic33 You put tomato sauce on your trifle!
> Have you no sense!!
> 
> 
> ...


T'were you who said _"and a generous squirt of tomato sauce, plus triffle for our pudding."_
An odd pudding at best.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> T'were you who said _"and a generous squirt of tomato sauce, plus triffle for our pudding."_
> An odd pudding at best.



And its you thats miss reading it, are you not seeing the comma? Or do you want me to re phrase it to suit the strange way you're reading it? As I said, stop teasing I'm not in the mood tonight.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2021)

Morning. Roads are damp but it’s dry now and quite cool. Might have an early hour on the bike. Can’t be bothered with cycling much but it’ll give the foot a bit more rest. Yes, Classic, I know I use my feet, but they stay flat and don’t have to flex or carry much weight!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> It seems a bit OTT, @Dave7 do you know this place?
> 
> https://www.chesterstandard.co.uk/n...s-iconic-christmas-tree-unveiling-november-8/


Yes I have been there a few times. Amazingly each time we went the weather was awful ......surely a coincidence ?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2021)

Morning all.
A few things on this morning.
1. 0800 Aldi dash.
2. Post office
3. Doctors (to drop a letter off)
4. Need fuel
Then......
We are having the back patio re-done and slightly extended**
**tip for you. Never get a "jack of all trades" to do such jobs. Only been down 18 months and has to come up.
The guy that is doing it specialises in it so hopefully it will be right.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, dark, cold, dry and breezy about sums up the morning, which is good as my Good Lady wants to go shopping today, normally we don't go in the city centre on Saturday, too many people rushing about, carer was early this morning, about quarter to seven


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2021)

Morning. It's dark here. I can't keep up with all the drivel you lot talk beans, veggies, ketchup, fish and a whole lot more.

Anyhow, my Covid booster jab is today in Newtown at 1.28 so that's another 50 mile round trip. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (13 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, listening to TB sounds of the 60's on the radio at the moment. 
Cloudy, but very mild at the moment. 
MrsP is off shopping with missP this morning, so it's me and the mutt for the day.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2021)

From my memories on Facebook this morning.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2021)

Well, my iRide function has been enabled and a cafe has been found in Bishopthorne, to the south of York so I am just about to toddle off over there to check it out. Let's see if we can make it round in time for the 15:28 train back. If not, we will have to hang around until 16:46 for the next one.

See you in about 108 km (67 miles) time!


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning to pick up a new answering machine and phone. 
Got to fill the car up on the way and drop in to the caravan to check wheel bolt torques and tyre pressures, ready for Monday mornings tow to Dorset.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2021)

Good morning, a very beautiful sunrise, reds, blues, golds.......................yes, yes I know red sky in the morning................

Early bed last night and slept till 6.50 except for an hour awake with a brew. Feeling far better so I'm off to join the club ride at 9.00am. It's one of my routes and a decent cafe so should be fun plus a good friend wants to show me her beautiful new Dolan. I will oooh and aaah as appropriate.  Think we are in for about 75 miles and a flattish 2500 to 3000 feet.


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  a cloudy day with a gentle breeze the forecast says....so if it turns out to be a rain lashing hurricane i'll be miffed! Got my mudguards but now have to send off for bolts...cant be bothered to buy them at the hardware store as it'll probably cost the same or they dont have any. Still havent got a working kettle, bit pricy up the road so looks like ebay again.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, a bright start here.


----------



## Salad Dodger (13 Nov 2021)

Good morning, world! 

The sun is shining on Planet Thanet this morning, but some darker clouds are gathering in the distance. 

Today , I shall mainly be packing for our forthcoming trip to Devon. I do not enjoy packing, but I like even less arriving at my destination to find I forgot pants and socks, so some careful consideration must be applied to the task. 

This afternoon, an energetic young folk band called Granny's Attic are running a workshop for musicians locally, and I shall drag along my weightiest guitar. 

This evening they will play a concert at the same venue and I will be there. 

Stay safe, everyone.....


----------



## numbnuts (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2021)

I am back. 21 chilly but enjoyable miles at a pathetic 11mph but I am taking my time these days and it's making it a bit more fun again. 


I ordered these yesterday for my machine so they arrived this morning. My feet are currently pulsating. Weird feeling but it may help.


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2021)

@Salad Dodger whereabouts in Devon are you going?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!


Should think so, its nearly lunch time


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2021)

All jobs completed, apart from taking a letter to the Doctors..... that can wait till Monday.
Just waiting for the guy to turn up and start on the patio.
Now here is a thing. I suddenly have sausage on crusty cob on my mind. I think I will have to satisfy that craving


----------



## GM (13 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, my iRide function has been enabled and a cafe has been found in Bishopthorne, to the south of York so I am just about to toddle off over there to check it out. Let's see if we can make it round in time for the 15:28 train back. If not, we will have to hang around until 16:46 for the next one.
> 
> See you in about 108 km (67 miles) time!




Morning all... Colin, my brother lives in Bishopthorpe not far from that cafe 'But First' if that's the one. Enjoy the ride! 

Not much on today, going to make a batch of mince pies, and do a little pootle this afternoon locally. (Classic that's not Numbnuts style)


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. 21 chilly but enjoyable miles at a pathetic 11mph but I am taking my time these days and it's making it a bit more fun again.
> 
> 
> I ordered these yesterday for my machine so they arrived this morning. My feet are currently pulsating. Weird feeling but it may help.
> ...


Did you also order the Mitouch at £399 or Mibody at £99?

Electric shock stimulation seems to be coming back into fashion, again. 80's Ronco Abdomoniser anyone?


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Colin, my brother lives in Bishopthorpe not far from that cafe 'But First' if that's the one. Enjoy the ride!
> 
> Not much on today, going to make a batch of mince pies, and do a little pootle this afternoon locally. (Classic that's not Numbnuts style)


Naked chef mince pies then!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you also order the Mitouch at £399 or Mibody at £99?
> 
> Electric shock stimulation seems to be coming back into fashion, again. 80's Ronco Abdomoniser anyone?


I've got the Mitouch. It appears to get decent reviews, although how much is placebo effect who knows.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got the Mitouch. It appears to get decent reviews, although how much is placebo effect who knows.


Wouldn't a PP3 battery to the soles of the feet be a lot cheaper?

At least you have the piece required to operate them. I looked, thinking they might be touching pressure points used in acupuncture, then saw how they work.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2021)

Currently we're in Snacks In The City having a spot of lunch, we've spent the morning in town Xmas shopping.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Currently were in Snacks In The City having a spot of lunch, we've spent the morning in town Xmas shopping.
> 
> View attachment 617550


You don't look well there Dave. Big but not well


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2021)

I am about to head off for my booster jab.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am about to head off for my booster jab.


Remember.......for women, its always more successful in the bum.
Scientific fact that.
Even Classic will back me up on that


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2021)

Just sat down to enjoy a warm cob with pork and leak sausage with BROWN sauce on


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Remember.......for women, its always more successful in the bum.
> Scientific fact that.
> Even Classic will back me up on that


Suppose the area is sore afterwards, who'll be driving?
I will however give medical advice here

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yl0nogtGrCI


----------



## numbnuts (13 Nov 2021)

Dun walking, found it hard going today, but garmin thinks I'm doing OK, who are they trying to kid


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Remember.......for women, its always more successful in the bum.
> Scientific fact that.
> Even Classic will back me up on that


Ahhh the sweet smell of BS from Dave.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2021)

I have returned. Jab done. It was ouchy as the needle went in but so far it's ok.

Went to Morrison's after and god some odds and sods. Still managed to spend ,,£114

And I filled my car up.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ahhh the sweet smell of BS from Dave.


He was actually correct, as per the piece posted, through.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. Jab done. It was ouchy as the needle went in but so far it's ok.
> 
> Went to Morrison's after and god some odds and sods. Still managed to spend ,,£114
> 
> And I filled my car up.


Did they leave it in or remove it?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2021)

In the news, two American brother's bought a gun , a Glock. They believed that the Covid19 vaccine was a ploy by their government to infect them with a virus that kills off the god particle in humans (you couldn't make this shoot up) and turn them into mindless zombies (they are clearly already there).


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did they leave it in or remove it?




They removed it I think. I didn't actually look


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Ahhh the sweet smell of BS from Dave.


He's right. I think it's to do with getting into the large muscle at the top of the thigh and base of the buttock.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Nov 2021)

What fabulous day for a bike ride. Absolutely still, sunshine all the way with just a slight chill in the air. Beautiful autumn colour, clear air giving great views of the Lancashire Fells and across to the Lakes. Wonderful.

A good flat 72 miles, 2500 feet at 15mph avg.

For the first time in my experience the women outnumbered men on a Club Ride which is brilliant news.


----------



## gavroche (13 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. Jab done. It was ouchy as the needle went in but so far it's ok.
> 
> Went to Morrison's after and god some odds and sods. Still managed to spend ,,£114
> 
> And I filled my car up.


Expensive day then. I think you need a stiff drink now to recover.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2021)

gavroche said:


> Expensive day then. I think you need a stiff drink now to recover.




Sounds like a good idea. I have a bottle of Kopperberg in the cupboard


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> In the news, two American brother's bought a gun , a Glock. They believed that the Covid19 vaccine was a ploy by their government to infect them with a virus that kills off the god particle in humans (you couldn't make this shoot up) and turn them into mindless zombies (they are clearly already there).


_"There's a sad sort of clanging from the glock in the hall
And the bells in the steeple too
And up in the nursery an absurd little bird Is popping out to say "cuckoo"... "_


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2021)

Good game of rugby between Ireland and New Zealand.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Nov 2021)

Spent the afternoon watching some excellent gloopy cross from Belgium. The GCN subscription has been worth every penny. Even at the full price of £40 for the year. More cross tomorrow, the World Cup races from Tabor.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Spent the afternoon watching some excellent gloopy cross from Belgium. The GCN subscription has been worth every penny. Even at the full price of £40 for the year. More cross tomorrow, the World Cup races from Tabor.


Local woman from a couple of miles away is doing cyclocross somewhere today. Looked a total bog from the pic she put up. Don’t think I fancy it!

Well done Ireland.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Good game of rugby between Ireland and New Zealand.



Cracking match, now listening to England v Australia on talksport.


----------



## gavroche (13 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Cracking match, now listening to England v Australia on talksport.


Yes, well deserved victory by Ireland.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2021)

I'm back from my tour of the Vale of York, showered, veggie-curried and relaxing...

I know that most of you are hardened old cynics, but are there any hopeless romantics left among you? If so, I have a present for you!


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm back from my tour of the Vale of York, showered, veggie-curried and relaxing...
> 
> I know that most of you are hardened old cynics, but are there any hopeless romantics left among you? If so, *I have a present for you!*


Presents from York. 
Free entry to the NRM?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Presents from York.
> Free entry to the NRM?


Nope...


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Local woman from a couple of miles away is doing cyclocross somewhere today. Looked a total bog from the pic she put up. Don’t think I fancy it!
> 
> Well done Ireland.
> 
> ...


That doesn't look like Ireland to me.


----------



## Salad Dodger (13 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> @Salad Dodger whereabouts in Devon are you going?


Near Okehampton. Out on the moors.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Near Okehampton. Out on the moors.


Any big dogs, or other creatures, nearby/in the vicinity?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2021)

Good morning. First!! @Mo1959 must be on a long walk! Still very dark but just enough light to see a clear sky.

No real plans but the allotment needs some TLC and Kinesis badly needs cleaning.

Winter arrived early on Friday.....got my £200 Winter Fuel Payment.


----------



## GM (14 Nov 2021)

Morning all... Second! Out early for The Friday's Ghost Ride which was cancelled a couple of weeks ago, Swains Lane here we come!


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Doggie walk first thing, then a stroll down to the village for the Remembrance parade. The lads and lassies from RMB Chivenor always have a good turnout.
Lunch is booked at the White Lion.



Salad Dodger said:


> Near Okehampton. Out on the moors.



Chagford way?


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks, dark cold and still, the trees at the back of us are a lovely colour and are dropping leaves, my Good Lady is still asleep and the carers not here yet.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2021)

I have risen!

Remembrance Sunday today, so I'll be donning my whistle, slipping my beret on my head, affixing my medals, and marching to the war memorial for 2 minutes silence.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks, coffee brewing, followed by short jog to loosen up. We’ll be wandering up the hill to the War Memorial for the remembrance day ceremony, always a good turnout and a few local road closures for the Parade. Nothing else planned, have a peaceful day folks ☕️


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2021)

Morning. We have a calm start to the day. Think today is going to be an OK day weather wise. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2021)

From my Facebook memories this morning, Lol


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. First!! @Mo1959 must be on a long walk! Still very dark but just enough light to see a clear sky.
> 
> No real plans but the allotment needs some TLC and Kinesis badly needs cleaning.
> 
> Winter arrived early on Friday.....got my £200 Winter Fuel Payment.


Paul......excuse my noseyness. I thought only single people got £200?
I get £100 as does MrsD.


----------



## pawl (14 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> He's right. I think it's to do with getting into the large muscle at the top of the thigh and base of the buttock.




Upper outer quadrant


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  think i'll have a lazy day as im planning a super long ride tomorrow [for me anyway]. Over the hills and far away where theres no phone signal, hardly any traffic, one good thing is if i get a puncture its nice and peaceful and not as stressful as mending one alongside passing traffic.
Ive been musing on how the term 'road bike' has apparently been commandeered...surely it should be 'road racing bike' for that sector and 'road bike' for everything else that uses the road.....dont think i'll start a thread on it though could start WW3


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Paul......excuse my noseyness. I thought only single people got £200?
> I get £100 as does MrsD.


I believe it's £200 per household. Mrs P didn't qualify till September when she hit 65. I guess next year it will be £100 each or still me with £200 as I qualified first.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I believe it's £200 per household. Mrs P didn't qualify till September when she hit 65. I guess next year it will be £100 each or still me with £200 as I qualified first.


Ahhh got it, thanks (child snatcher)


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  think i'll have a lazy day as im planning a super long ride tomorrow [for me anyway]. Over the hills and far away where theres no phone signal, hardly any traffic, one good thing is if i get a puncture its nice and peaceful and not as stressful as mending one alongside passing traffic.
> 
> Ive been musing on how the term 'road bike' has apparently been commandeered...surely it should be 'road racing bike' for that sector and 'road bike' for everything else that uses the road.....dont think i'll start a thread on it though could start WW3



Can I go first? 😂😂 Yep, you're right but I think the different descriptions of road bikes are valid.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I believe it's £200 per household. Mrs P didn't qualify till September when she hit 65. I guess next year it will be £100 each or still me with £200 as I qualified first.



I get the £200 but my Good Lady doesn't get any of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. First!! @Mo1959 must be on a long walk! Still very dark but just enough light to see a clear sky.


I was on a short bimble 

23 miles at a very modest pace that I would have been extremely disappointed in just a few years ago, but just accepted the legs are fecked and not going to improve. This year has seen a real decline. I've started to enjoy it again a bit more just by accepting that and not pushing myself now. Dry and chilly out but quite pleasant. Only met one other cyclist plus a couple of runners.

Saw a pure white pheasant at the side of the road this morning. Presume it's an albino gene that causes it. I wonder if it's fertile and would pass it on?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Ive been musing on how the term 'road bike' has apparently been commandeered...surely it should be 'road racing bike' for that sector and 'road bike' for everything else that uses the road.....dont think i'll start a thread on it though could start WW3


Yep, I still think in terms of racing bikes, training bikes (usually an old racing bike), and touring bikes. Racing bikes had tubs, training bikes had mudguards, touring bikes had mudguards and racks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, very grey here.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2021)

A belated good morning to all.
Slept very heavy last night and woke at 0820. When I say woke I mean forced one eyelid open.......I am still wakening.
This afternoon we are due at the Irish Club for a charity do. Some tribute acts, food etc. TBH its not my scene but MrsD wanted to go.
We will probably get a taxi as I will likely have a couple of Irish whiskies.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Nov 2021)

I'm up


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I was on a short bimble
> 
> 23 miles at a very modest pace that I would have been extremely disappointed in just a few years ago, but just accepted the legs are fecked and not going to improve. This year has seen a real decline. I've started to enjoy it again a bit more just by accepting that and not pushing myself now. Dry and chilly out but quite pleasant. Only met one other cyclist plus a couple of runners.
> 
> Saw a pure white pheasant at the side of the road this morning. Presume it's an albino gene that causes it. I wonder if it's fertile and would pass it on?


If it had pink legs it was an Albino, if the legs were darker then it was " Leucistic " ( according to the RSPB web site )


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I was on a short bimble
> 
> 23 miles at a very modest pace that I would have been extremely disappointed in just a few years ago, but just accepted the legs are fecked and not going to improve. This year has seen a real decline. I've started to enjoy it again a bit more just by accepting that and not pushing myself now. Dry and chilly out but quite pleasant. Only met one other cyclist plus a couple of runners.
> 
> Saw a pure white pheasant at the side of the road this morning. Presume it's an albino gene that causes it. I wonder if it's fertile and would pass it on?


I dont know  you 'short' bimblers are making this newbie feel entirely inadequate! 23m is along way! i may need councelling soon! 
Re- white pheasants, quite a few up here,i find them a bit spooky as they run across the road. Perhaps theyre bred by shoots for brandy soaked old colonels who cant see straight and couldnt hit a barn door.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I was on a short bimble
> 
> 23 miles at a very modest pace that I would have been extremely disappointed in just a few years ago, but just accepted the legs are fecked and not going to improve. This year has seen a real decline. I've started to enjoy it again a bit more just by accepting that and not pushing myself now. Dry and chilly out but quite pleasant. Only met one other cyclist plus a couple of runners.
> 
> Saw a pure white pheasant at the side of the road this morning. Presume it's an albino gene that causes it. I wonder if it's fertile and would pass it on?


I doubt your legs are fecked but perhaps need some miles before they feel good again. Don't forget you lost your mojo for a while and it takes time to get back. That aside doing what you enjoy is far more important than doing it fast. We had just this conversation on yesterday's ride. Out of seven, we started with seven and finished with six, at least four and possibly five are all capable of stepping up to a faster group. That though would be eyeballs out, chewing the bars, holding a wheel and seeing nothing but the wheel and the road. We all agreed we have more fun at a lower pace. The chat was non-stop for 72 miles.

I well remember a summer route which I did with the club's fastest group. Came in with an average of 18.7. All I did was hold a wheel and glance at the road ahead for 80 miles. Did the exact same route three weeks later with the next group down and spent most of the ride thinking "How did I miss that?" "Did we come along here?" 

Fun is better than fast!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I doubt your legs are fecked but perhaps need some miles before they feel good again. Don't forget you lost your mojo for a while and it takes time to get back. That aside doing what you enjoy is far more important than doing it fast. We had just this conversation on yesterday's ride. Out of seven, we started with seven and finished with six, at least four and possibly five are all capable of stepping up to a faster group. That though would be eyeballs out, chewing the bars, holding a wheel and seeing nothing but the wheel and the road. We all agreed we have more fun at a lower pace. The chat was non-stop for 72 miles.
> 
> I well remember a summer route which I did with the club's fastest group. Came in with an average of 18.7. All I did was hold a wheel and glance at the road ahead for 80 miles. Did the exact same route three weeks later with the next group down and spent most of the ride thinking "How did I miss that?" "Did we come along here?"
> 
> Fun is better than fast!


Nope. Fed up of people telling me this. I strongly suspect my leg nerves are being squeezed with the herniated discs in my back and it's now causing loss of leg strength. Not sure I would fancy spinal surgery and it's not even always a success so I just have to put up with it I think. There is just no real power in the legs now. Even standing on my tip toes is difficult.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2021)

It's a beautiful day, I've even hung the washing out. Bike cleaning next but let me share this with you. Chatting with two of the women on our ride one is very broad Lancashire. I was absolutely certain the younger lady said:

"I find soy sauce is bad for my IVF" 
The other lady replied "Yes, I get the same but not with curry" 
By now I'm  . I'm good friends with one of the women who I know is 58 and single!
I carry on listening:
"I blame my mother for it. I've had terrible IBS since I was a child"

Are well, hearing aids next week! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. Fed up of people telling me this. I strongly suspect my leg nerves are being squeezed with the herniated discs in my back and it's now causing loss of leg strength. Not sure I would fancy spinal surgery and it's not even always a success so I just have to put up with it I think. There is just no real power in the legs now. Even standing on my tip toes is difficult.


Sorry Mo. I was trying to be encouraging.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry Mo. I was trying to be encouraging.


I know, thanks. It gets me down a bit. Pretty demoralising looking back at what you used to be able to do no problem. It's not just age. I could cope with that as it is more of a very gradual slow down. My own fault no doubt for falling off horses and bikes and lifting stuff I shouldn't have over the years.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know, thanks. It gets me down a bit. Pretty demoralising looking back at what you used to be able to do no problem. It's not just age. I could cope with that as it is more of a very gradual slow down. My own fault no doubt for falling off horses and bikes and lifting stuff I shouldn't have over the years.


Mo.....this may be no use to you BUT YOUR 23 miles is 23 more than I can do.
As you know, some days I struggle to walk. Lots of people hate this phrase but I accept that it is what it is.
Every day is a challenge to be enjoyed Mo.
Enjoy.
All the best Mo with lots of love.


----------



## Paulus (14 Nov 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Second! Out early for The Friday's Ghost Ride which was cancelled a couple of weeks ago, Swains Lane here we come!


 Mornin John. Swains lane is a really good climb, especially the bit where it narrows by Highgate cemetery. Not too long but a good hill to get the heart rate up. I've not been up there for a few years, I must give it another go.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2021)

I put a load of washing in the machine as it is relatively calm and dry here. I put some in the dryer and the rest outside. Will do the bedding if I get the rest dry.

My arm is ouchy. Sore to the touch and when moving it. If that is the worst of it then I consider it a win win situation.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm up


You put them sheep out?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You put them sheep out?


Yeah they were jumping all night


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah they were jumping all night


And I bet they never stopped bleating either.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2021)

Sun's out 
Off to the White Lion.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  think i'll have a lazy day as im planning a super long ride tomorrow [for me anyway]. Over the hills and far away where theres no phone signal, hardly any traffic, one good thing is if i get a puncture its nice and peaceful and not as stressful as mending one alongside passing traffic.
> Ive been musing on how the term 'road bike' has apparently been commandeered...surely it should be 'road racing bike' for that sector and 'road bike' for everything else that uses the road...*..dont think i'll start a thread on it though could start WW3*



Go on, do it! ..... you know you want to


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Nov 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Go on, do it! ..... you know you want to


I think “ Treader “ covers all types of bicycle 😉


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2021)

Just a 'Small portion Sunday lunch'!






MrsD couldn't finish hers - doggie is going to do well.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2021)

Looks like I was right about the unromantic cynics...! 



PaulSB said:


> Out of seven, we started with seven and finished with six, at least four and possibly five are all capable of stepping up to a faster group. That though would be eyeballs out, chewing the bars, holding a wheel and seeing nothing but the wheel and the road. We all agreed we have more fun at a lower pace. The chat was non-stop for 72 miles.
> 
> I well remember a summer route which I did with the club's fastest group. Came in with an average of 18.7. All I did was hold a wheel and glance at the road ahead for 80 miles. Did the exact same route three weeks later with the next group down and spent most of the ride thinking "How did I miss that?" "Did we come along here?"
> 
> Fun is better than fast!


I was chattering away to Littgull yesterday on our tour of the Vale of York. 

I don't even bother working out speeds most of the time these days - they are always low compared to what I used to do. I used to do 100 (flattish) miles solo in about 6 hours, with minimal stops, so 16-17 mph average. These days that would probably be more like 10 hours (10 mph!), but that would be riding with other people and chatting, with cafe stops. I do get a bit fed up with my relative lack of fitness, but I enjoy the rides more now.

I'll try to get a good winter in and see what I can do next year. I have always wanted to do 100 miles at 20 mph but I suspect that I will never get close to that now, no matter how much training I do or how hard I try on the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2021)

I think it's cottage pie for us today


----------



## Paulus (14 Nov 2021)

For today's dinner It's a bit of Salmon, pan fried with a bit of sweet chilli sauce, with a tiny bit of grated ginger and garlic. Served with broccoli, carrots and some noodles.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2021)

I can feel an executive post prandial power nap coming on.........


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it's cottage pie for us today


You mean Shepherd's Pie?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You mean Shepherd's Pie?


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 617769


Now you know what those sheep were up to, seeing what size dish they need.
I'd be careful, if I were you.


----------



## 12boy (14 Nov 2021)

I read in a Men's Health article that 20 miles is a good distance for daily riding. Long enough to provide daily exercise but short enough to leave time for other things. For myself, 10 mph for 2 hours is about right, as it still allows me time to cook, shop, clean house, work in the yard, tinker with bikes, take Mrs 12 to the oncology clinic, etc etc. If l am lucky I get 4-5 days a week of these rides and winter weather rides are shorter yet. When time or weather don't allow me a decent ride I can substitute a little walking or resistance training. Caregiving is not easy for me and exercise helps me be more patient and less grumpy . While motherhood is not for wimps being old isn't either.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2021)

12boy said:


> I read in a Men's Health article that 20 miles is a good distance for daily riding. Long enough to provide daily exercise but short enough to leave time for other things. For myself, 10 mph for 2 hours is about right, as it still allows me time to cook, shop, clean house, work in the yard, tinker with bikes, take Mrs 12 to the oncology clinic, etc etc. If l am lucky I get 4-5 days a week of these rides and winter weather rides are shorter yet. When time or weather don't allow me a decent ride I can substitute a little walking or resistance training. Caregiving is not easy for me and exercise helps me be more patient and less grumpy . While motherhood is not for wimps being old isn't either.


You mean you should be 12girl, not 12boy!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You mean Shepherd's Pie?




Just pick one and we'll go with it.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just pick one and we'll go with it.


Any evidence will now have been eaten though. Makes it harder to say which it was.


----------



## rustybolts (14 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know, thanks. It gets me down a bit. Pretty demoralising looking back at what you used to be able to do no problem. It's not just age. I could cope with that as it is more of a very gradual slow down. My own fault no doubt for falling off horses and bikes and lifting stuff I shouldn't have over the years.


Make the most of what you still have ...in fifteen years you will look back at 2021 and think , wow ! I was a young and fit chick then .


----------



## rustybolts (14 Nov 2021)

My base fracture of the fifth metatarsal is a right bloody pain in de hole , I have finally ditched my big black velcro strapped protective boot and am back in a runner and feel a bit better , just trying to prevent as much muscle wastage of my left leg and slowly moving from walking on my left heel all the time. I took a chance on driving a bit down the motorway at 3am to prevent my car from going dead. The clutch pedal is not too heavy and left no real discomfort with a few wary gear changes. Can walk around the house without a stick and lifting a few hand weight sitting in a chair. 70 year old bones need all the help to heal . Somebody told me eating extra protein helps a little.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2021)

rustybolts said:


> My base fracture of the fifth metatarsal is a right bloody pain in de hole , I have finally ditched my big black velcro strapped protective boot and am back in a runner and feel a bit better , just trying to prevent as much muscle wastage of my left leg and slowly moving from walking on my left heel all the time. I took a chance on driving a bit down the motorway at 3am to prevent my car from going dead. The clutch pedal is not too heavy and left no real discomfort with a few wary gear changes. Can walk around the house without a stick and lifting a few hand weight sitting in a chair. 70 year old bones need all the help to heal . Somebody told me eating extra protein helps a little.


Steer clear of ibuprofen if you need pain relief too. It’s supposed to hinder bone repair. My surgeon told me to stick with paracetamol.


----------



## shep (14 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You put them sheep out?


He hasn't got any Sheep.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Steer clear of ibuprofen if you need pain relief too. It’s supposed to hinder bone repair.


And it can make your guts '_explode_'!!! 



ColinJ said:


> A mate of mine broke a finger when learning to ski. He had it taped up and took Ibuprofen to see him through his skiing holiday. He started feeling ill on the final day and brought up blood on the way to the airport but decided that rather than miss his flight, he'd see a doctor when he got back to the UK. He had a wretched flight. As he finally walked in his door, he started vomiting large quantities of blood. He managed to phone for help before collapsing and fortunately for him, an ambulance was nearby at the time. Paramedics arrived on the scene in less than 5 minutes and found him lying in a pool of blood. They saved his life, but it was a very close call.
> 
> The problem turned out to be a perforated ulcer due to the Ibuprofen. It's rather put me off the stuff!




I'm not allowed to take it now anyway, because warfarin use makes the bleeding risk too great.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2021)

GM said:


> Colin, my brother lives in Bishopthorpe not far from that cafe 'But First' if that's the one. Enjoy the ride!


Yes, it was '_But First_'.

We had our own things to eat so we ate those at a bench seat across the road then went over to the cafe for coffees. 

We _DID _enjoy the ride, thanks!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2021)

Why are women always right? I cooked Friday and Saturday night.

Tonight Mrs P said: "If I have another gin I may not be able to cook tea."

I cooked tea.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2021)

Ok, ok, stop bombarding me with private messages pleading with me for the romantic present from yesterday's ride! I admit it - there are many softies on this thread, but fear not - I will preserve your anonymity. 

Here you go...


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> *Why are women always right?* I cooked Friday and Saturday night.
> 
> Tonight Mrs P said: "If I have another gin I may not be able to cook tea."
> 
> I cooked tea.



Because, they are  It is a law of the Universe, just get yourself into the kitchen and stop moaning


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ok, ok, stop bombarding me with private messages pleading with me for the romantic present from yesterday's ride! I admit it - there are many softies on this thread, but fear not - I will preserve your anonymity.
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 617819


How'd you carry that back from York?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> How'd you carry that back from York?


On a memory card in my phone! 

Okay, I've had enough of playing around. I had heard of _Nellie's Tree_ but didn't know why it was called that. The sign in this photo explains why...






Ah!!!!


----------



## GM (14 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> Mornin John. Swains lane is a really good climb, especially the bit where it narrows by Highgate cemetery. Not too long but a good hill to get the heart rate up. I've not been up there for a few years, I must give it another go.




This made me chuckle when we got to the top. There are toilets at the top, I thought this was very opt....


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Why are women always right? I cooked Friday and Saturday night.
> 
> Tonight Mrs P said: "If I have another gin I may not be able to cook tea."
> 
> I cooked tea.


I seem to recall a certain Mr Chorley Paul telling me that a married man should understand that.


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2021)

I have risen!

First!

A lazy day today. Had my jab yesterday and I feel like I've been stabbed in the arm and im a but muzzy ueaded, so a dsy of relax-O for me.


----------



## Paulus (15 Nov 2021)

Good morning all. 
Another grey, damp day ahead weather wise.
Some domestics to be done this morning, plus the normal dog walking, so I may not be able to get out for a bimble today. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Hitching up in a couple of hours and towing across to Dorset for a week near Beaminster. Hopefully get there around lunchtime.
Forecast is looking promising for next week.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2021)

Morning. Damp roads here but a bit milder. Trying to muster some enthusiasm for a bimble after the school run is over later. Might be the last chance for the rest of the week as it’s to be windy most days with a fair bit of rain.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2021)

Crikey, look at the end of the month!


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Damp roads here but a bit milder. Trying to muster some enthusiasm for a bimble after the school run is over later. Might be the last chance for the rest of the week as it’s to be windy most days with a fair bit of rain.


Time to take up paragliding Mo, you could take advantage of all that wind and take some even more stunning photos while you’re up there 😁


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, grey here.


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Nov 2021)

Morning folks bit grey out but still very mild- havent had any frost here yet. Contemplating my ride today which is about 27 miles, the only thing that bothers me is getting stranded  theres no phone signal in the hills and if i had a mechanical or pulled a muscle or something then im ****ed ah well i guess some risk makes me feel ive got a pulse! 
Quite fancy buying a cottage one day out in the middle of no-where, might get snowed in for a couple of weeks a year but thats ok


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks bit grey out but still very mild- havent had any frost here yet. Contemplating my ride today which is about 27 miles, the only thing that bothers me is getting stranded  theres no phone signal in the hills and if i had a mechanical or pulled a muscle or something then im ****ed ah well i guess some risk makes me feel ive got a pulse!
> Quite fancy buying a cottage one day out in the middle of no-where, might get snowed in for a couple of weeks a year but thats ok


I’ve nobody to phone either. Often don’t even bother taking the phone. Have to admit it is maybe one of the reasons I’m not so keen on venturing too far now.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2021)

Morning

My phones an ornament too


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2021)

Morning. The Pfizer booster has effected me more than I thought it would. My arm is still sore and I feel off somehow. Not sure how to describe it. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve nobody to phone either. Often don’t even bother taking the phone. Have to admit it is maybe one of the reasons I’m not so keen on venturing too far now.


I always wave at the local farmers and hope that they might take mercy on me in the event of getting stranded! and sling me and the bike in the back of their pickup 
If i have a heart attack and get eaten by the local wildlife my bleached skeleton might become a local landmark 'Cyclist folly hill'


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks bit grey out but still very mild- havent had any frost here yet. Contemplating my ride today which is about 27 miles, the only thing that bothers me is getting stranded  theres no phone signal in the hills and if i had a mechanical or pulled a muscle or something then im ****ed ah well i guess some risk makes me feel ive got a pulse!
> Quite fancy buying a cottage one day out in the middle of no-where, might get snowed in for a couple of weeks a year but thats ok



I was most active cycling wise before we had mobile phones, club rides, reliability trails, charity rides, audax etc, we never worried about being out of contact, a well maintained bike rarely breaks down, carry a few tools to deal with a breakdown, chain tool, pump, a spare tube and a puncture outfit, that will cover most of the issues, over the years I've used my tool kit to get other people home more that to get me home. A tyre boot is also a good Idea, a small piece of old tyre that you can put between tyre and tube if you get a split sidewall.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> I always wave at the local farmers and hope that they might take mercy on me in the event of getting stranded! and sling me and the bike in the back of their pickup
> If i have a heart attack and get eaten by the local wildlife my bleached skeleton might become a local landmark 'Cyclist folly hill'



Some years ago I remember someone I knew having a minor fall somewhere way out in the sticks, he didn't hurt himself but fell on his phone wrecking it, he walked several miles to a farmhouse so he could phone his wife to come out and pick him up.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2021)

Have you missed me 
We had a wonderful afternoon/evening at the irish club. The Guinness and Jamesons slid down too easily........hence my late appearance. I woke at 0845......can't recall when that last happened.
I will report back later.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey, look at the end of the month!
> 
> 
> View attachment 617850


Snow!!!

A Lancashire paper said that'd fall the end of last month. Clearly they got October mixed up with November. Just so long as they don't mix January up with December.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2021)

From my facebook page this morning.

On the first day, God created the dog and said, "Sit all day by the door of your house and bark at anyone who comes in or walks past. For this, I will give you a life span of twenty years."
The dog said, "That's a long time to be barking. How about only ten years and I'll give you back the other ten?"
And God saw it was good.
On the second day, God created the monkey and said, "Entertain people, do tricks, and make them laugh. For this, I'll give you a twenty-year life span."
The monkey said, "Monkey tricks for twenty years? That's a pretty long time to perform. How about I give you back ten like the dog did?"
And God, again saw it was good.
On the third day, God created the cow and said, "You must go into the field with the farmer all day long and suffer under the sun, have calves and give milk to support the farmer's family. For this, I will give you a life span of sixty years."
The cow said, "That's kind of a tough life you want me to live for sixty years. How about twenty and I'll give back the other forty?"
And God agreed it was good.
On the fourth day, God created humans and said, "Eat, sleep, play, marry and enjoy your life. For this, I'll give you twenty years."
But the human said, "Only twenty years? Could you possibly give me my twenty, the forty the cow gave back,
the ten the monkey gave back,
and the ten the dog gave back; that makes eighty, okay?"
"Okay," said God, "You asked for it."
So that is why for our first twenty years, we eat, sleep, play and enjoy ourselves.
For the next forty years, we slave in the sun to support our family.
For the next ten years, we do monkey tricks to entertain the grandchildren.
And for the last ten years, we sit on the front porch and bark at everyone.
Life has now been explained to you.
There is no need to thank me for this valuable information.
I'm doing it as a public service.
If you are looking for me I will be on the front porch..


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2021)

My garmin has just told me to "move" does that mean I need another coffee


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2021)

Back a 21 mile bimble. Sun is out but it was quite cool and the roads are quite wet and puddly. Full mudguards on the hybrid though so it was fine. 

Cuppa and a browse now before lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2021)

I have washed my bedding. It's on the line but its really damp here so I don't hold out much hope of it drying


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My garmin has just told me to "move" does that mean I need another coffee


Did you do as the machine said!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2021)

I have done some spring cleaning, yes i know it's winter. Just got rid of a bag of clothes I havnt worn in years or no longer suit me. No point in keeping it.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2021)

Just had a lady at the door trying to get people to sign up to a lottery for C.H.A.S. which runs children's hospices in Scotland. I didn't commit at the door as she wanted details but said I would look online. Fiver a month for a good cause. I might do it. I'll think about it. I already do one for the Scottish Charity Air Ambulance.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Quite fancy buying a cottage one day out in the middle of no-where, might get snowed in for a couple of weeks a year but thats ok


My dad used to work with someone who always took his summer holiday in the Yorkshire Dales. He absolutely loved it up there and said that he planned to retire to a little cottage in the Dales. Dad persuaded him to take a winter break there to see what he thought of that. He did, got snowed in, struggled to get food in, and almost froze to death. He thanked my dad and retired in the Midlands instead! 



Mo1959 said:


> Just had a lady at the door trying to get people to sign up to a lottery for C.H.A.S. which runs children's hospices in Scotland. I didn't commit at the door as she wanted details but said I would look online. Fiver a month for a good cause. I might do it. I'll think about it. I already do one for the Scottish Charity Air Ambulance.


Ah, chuggers (charity muggers)...! I saw an article that explained how much they earn for signing up new donors. It was often £100-200! The charity will typically take 1-2 years to make that back and only benefit from the generous people who keep on giving beyond that point. 

I had a very pushy one knock at my door. I told her that I used to give to charity when I had a well-paid job but those days were gone and I only just had enough to pay my bills, nothing to spare for charity. I got a bit angry when she continued to guilt-trip me so I asked her how much of the huge finder's fee she would give to charity? She denied earning any money at all from it so I told her that I would phone the charity and ask them if they would prefer me to sign up directly! She then backtracked and said that she was as entitled to earn a living as anyone else... Hah! 

If/when I start giving to charity again I will do my research and bypass the chuggers!


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My dad used to work with someone who always took his summer holiday in the Yorkshire Dales. He absolutely loved it up there and said that he planned to retire to a little cottage in the Dales. Dad persuaded him to take a winter break there to see what he thought of that. He did, got snowed in, struggled to get food in, and almost froze to death. He thanked my dad and retired in the Midlands instead!
> 
> 
> Ah, chuggers (charity muggers)...! I saw an article that explained how much they earn for signing up new donors. It was often £100-200! The charity will typically take 1-2 years to make that back and only benefit from the generous people who keep on giving beyond that point.
> ...


Probably explains why her face fell when I said I would just check it out online!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Nov 2021)

Back from my Outlander Midhope loop, very pleasant out there.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you do as the machine said!


Yes I passed on the coffee and went for a 5 mile walk


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Nov 2021)

Good afternoon folks,
Just been for a walk in the sunshine, 14 degrees and felt so mild that I had to take my jacket off. The sun being over my shoulder revealed something that I'd not noticed before, despite having walked and ran up the same lane innumerable times over the years. It was a Sundial, mounted vertically on a fence. The shadow from the gnomon caught my eye. I noticed the sundial was about 13 minutes fast 😉


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2021)

The weather here's been lovely this morning, but no bimble for me today, late night last night, watching the F1, and didn't feel like it, carer was late as well. I've spent the morning doing housework, my computer table has had a tidy and clean, I won't be able to find anything now. A bimble has been penciled in for tomorrow.


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My garmin has just told me to "move" does that mean I need another coffee



No .New accommodation


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2021)

Wonder why a decent walk or jog doesn’t affect my appetite but cycling does. Not like it was very far. Just back from the supermarket and was so ravenous even after lunch that I bought a couple of iced buns. Can’t get them down my throat quick enough!


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> No .New accommodation


I hope so, maybe I'll get a wheelie bin


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My garmin has just told me to "move" does that mean I need another coffee


I'd set my Garmin to record a walk on Saturday, forgot about it when I got home. I was doing breakfast and vigorously shaking a tin of baked beans when the watch buzzed and sprang into life with an on screen message of " Incident detected, calling your emergency contacts in 15, 14, 13, seconds. Press to cancel " It thought that I'd fallen and was going to contact Mrs Tenkaykev


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Nov 2021)

Had a great ride today, glorious in fact  weather was perfect with a sou'westerly which would be a tail wind home on the A9
Got well out of my comfort zone...., did my usual route alongside Loch Brora and then headed up into the hills. Lots of steady inclines and then the road gets really 'swoopy' on high moorland with great views. The sea eventually appears in the distance between valleys and then a long winding descent into Golspie where i had a rest on a bench. Scooted home along the A9 and didnt feel too knackered from the extra miles and hills


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I hope so, maybe I'll get a wheelie bin




You can’t live in a wheelie bin It won’t have any plumbing 😠😠😠


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> You can’t live in a wheelie bin It won’t have any plumbing 😠😠😠


Who need plumbing when your got a wheelie bin , last least I'd go out once a week


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Who need plumbing when your got a wheelie bin , last least I'd go out once a week


If I lived in my wheelie bin, I'd go out 4 or 5 times a year! (Most of my rubbish goes out in the recycling containers.)


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Nov 2021)

5:00pm, it's dark and I've just heard the chimes of the Ice Cream Van 
On a lighter note, Mrs Tenkaykev was preparing to feed the Christmas cake. We couldn't decide between a nice Aberlour, or ( Scottish people look away now ) a cask strength Cotswold whisky 
We've sampled both and decided that the Aberlour will be going in the cake 😎


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Nov 2021)

Managed to book my booster this afternoon, took a few goes and the earliest date that was offered was 13th Dec but at least it’s done. The rollout in Lothian has been a complete shambles.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Yes I passed on the coffee and went for a 5 mile walk


What'll you do when it starts telling you to "Move" at 5am?


----------



## numbnuts (15 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> What'll you do when it starts telling you to "Move" at 5am?


 
Apparently I can't turn it off on my garmin thingy, I can't understand way I haven't noticed it before


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Apparently I can't turn it off on my garmin thingy, I can't understand way I haven't noticed it before


They're taking over. Today it was "move", next time it'll be "Run".


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> What'll you do when it starts telling you to "Move" at 5am?


🎶 It knows when you’ve been sleeping,
It knows when you’re awake 🎶


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> 🎶 It knows when you’ve been sleeping,
> It knows when you’re awake 🎶


🎶 It knows when you’ve been bad or good,
So be good for your own sake 🎶 or it'll be
🎶 Johnny get up, get up 🎶


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2021)

Can I take it that Our Yorkshire Farm, or some murder show has people enthralled this evening?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can I take it that Our Yorkshire Farm, or some murder show has people enthralled this evening?


Nope. Nothing on this evening that I fancied.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can I take it that Our Yorkshire Farm, or some murder show has people enthralled this evening?


Well, I have been planning a new way to torture myself on the bike! 

I am hoping to complete 4 more 100 km rides before the winter arrives and fancy tackling something a bit different... My plan for one of those rides is to do the clockwise 'Cragg Vale loop' 3 times in succession. The basic loop is roughly 1/3 of the required distance so that would work, but I would get bored doing exactly the same loop 3 times so I have planned variations to add interest. They also add elevation gain, and since I will be using my singlespeed bike that will make it a hard ride. There are climbs which I can only just get up on that bike so I have put the worst ones in the first loop (640 m of ascent), slightly easier ones on the second loop (500 m of ascent), and made the final loop as easy as I can (380 m of ascent). 1,500-odd m (nearly 5,000 ft) of ascent in 100 km (62 miles) is about 75% of the usual hilliness round here, but climbing is way harder than usual on that bike so overall it will probably feel VERY hard...

I'll have to pick a day when there won't be a strong wind trying to blow me back down the hill to Cragg Vale!


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I have been planning a new way to torture myself on the bike!
> 
> I am hoping to complete 4 more 100 km rides before the winter arrives and fancy tackling something a bit different... My plan for one of those rides is to do the clockwise 'Cragg Vale loop' 3 times in succession. The basic loop is roughly 1/3 of the required distance so that would work, but I would get bored doing exactly the same loop 3 times so I have planned variations to add interest. They also add elevation gain, and since I will be using my singlespeed bike that will make it a hard ride. There are climbs which I can only just get up on that bike so I have put the worst ones in the first loop (640 m of ascent), slightly easier ones on the second loop (500 m of ascent), and made the final loop as easy as I can (380 m of ascent). 1,500-odd m (nearly 5,000 ft) of ascent in 100 km (62 miles) is about 75% of the usual hilliness round here, but climbing is way harder than usual on that bike so overall it will probably feel VERY hard...
> 
> I'll have to pick a day when there won't be a strong wind trying to blow me back down the hill to Cragg Vale!


Up the A58 out of Littleborough?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Up the A58 out of Littleborough?


No way, not on the singlespeed (too long and steep)! (That is the _anti_-clockwise loop.)

The advantage of doing it that way though would be that there is usually a cross/tailwind going up the top half of the climb. That wind is usually a cross/headwind when climbing from Cragg Vale, hence my comment about choosing the right day. Slogging up there once overgeared into a wind would be bad enough, but doing it three times would be a bit much!

If I were using my multi-geared bike I _would_ do the loop anti-clockwise. In fact, if the first time doesn't put me off completely, I might do it again anticlockwise a couple of weeks later on the other bike. That would have to be before the roads get gritted though because the best bike is put into hibernation after that.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> No way, not on the singlespeed (too long and steep)! (That is the _anti_-clockwise loop.)
> 
> The advantage of doing it that way though would be that there is usually a cross/tailwind going up the top half of the climb. That wind is usually a cross/headwind when climbing from Cragg Vale, hence my comment about choosing the right day. Slogging up there once overgeared into a wind would be bad enough, but doing it three times would be a bit much!
> 
> If I were using my multi-geared bike I _would_ do the loop anti-clockwise. In fact, if the first time doesn't put me off completely, I might do it again anticlockwise a couple of weeks later on the other bike. That would have to be before the roads get gritted though because the best bike is put into hibernation after that.


Doing the two mile descent should be easy enough. Your brakes working?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Doing the two mile descent should be easy enough. Your brakes working?


Indeed! I have been caught out by that in the past... 

Comparison of the 2 climbs - long and steady vs shorter and steeper!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2021)

For anybody interested, this is the view looking down the A58 from Blackstone Edge towards Littleborough. The water below is Hollingworth Lake.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed! I have been caught out by that in the past...
> 
> Comparison of the 2 climbs - long and steady vs shorter and steeper!
> 
> View attachment 617935


Try the off-road route, that follows the wall up on the left from, the bottom.

Get the right-hand corner done and the bottom left-hander is easy.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2021)

Which reminds me... I really MUST get my CX bike and MTB sorted out - both are out of action and have been for some time. I can do the MTB myself, but the CX bike needs a fork replacement - a safety recall after serious/fatal crashes involving fork failures!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2021)

Hurry up Drago. I don’t want to be first!


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2021)

I have risen!

Was in the studio with the band last night and we retired to the club in the villlage afterwards for a jar or 6 each, so I feel a little jaded. A quiet morning doing the ironing is actually quite welcome.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2021)

Hello people. Slept through till 6.30!! Dry, grey 12⁰ which is very warm for mid November.

It's Tuesday so small person is coming. I'll get everything ready for her shortly. That is about it, nothing much else happening. Catch you later.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning
> 
> My phones an ornament too


At least you've got one.........


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2021)

I haven't switched on my non-smart mobile phone since about March. My car has its own phone built in so I don't even bother carrying it when I got out.

People clutching their phones reminds me of smokers clutching their packet of fags and lighter back in the day, both equally addictive and socially unpleasant.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2021)

We did Slade's Merry Christmas Everybody last night ready for our next gig on 11th December. Its a proper song, great fun to play, and of the 5 of us I can do the best Noddy Holder impersonation so I get to shout "It's Christmas!" at the end.

Useless fact - did you know that Noddy Holder earns £150,000 a year in royalties grom that song alone? He didn't write a song - he wrote a pension,


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2021)

Morning. Damp, misty and yucky here. On the upside, it isn't cold

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, another grey start here


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  im still feeling elated after yesterdays ride, it was 23m over the hills plus 6m on the A9 yep i know thats nowt to those here who do that before having there cornflakes  It felt like a 'proper' ride and the beginnings of where next 
Looks grim out there this morning though so will be doing chores and going to the shops for some veg


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

The Eagle landed in Dorset yesterday afternoon.
Nice little secluded CL pitch not far from Beaminster.


Woken up this morning by a flock of noisy pheasants!
Off out to see Abbotsbury castle this morning.
Forecast for the week still looking good.


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2021)

Pheasants? I'll get me shotgun.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2021)

If it's pheasants you want just took this photo from my kitchen window. There were 6 but 2 flew off before I could take the photo


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> The Eagle landed in Dorset yesterday afternoon.
> Nice little secluded CL pitch not far from Beaminster.
> ...


Not sure why you blacked out your car reg is you can still see it on the van.  

4 mile walk done this morning since it's overcast and windy with rain due by 12.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2021)

A quick hello.
A fact.........
When I was younger I got over a hangover the next day. Now it taking 2 days. Fortunately it seldom happens.
We await a delivery. Do you know of Wiltshire Foods ?? They deliver ready meals eg roast beef, spuds and veg. We got a flier 4 for £10.00 so gave it a shot......we shall see


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2021)

Blimey Mo......you have excellent eye sight to spot that.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello.
> A fact.........
> When I was younger I got over a hangover the next day. Now it taking 2 days. Fortunately it seldom happens.
> We await a delivery. Do you know of Wiltshire Foods ?? They deliver ready meals eg roast beef, spuds and veg. We got a flier 4 for £10.00 so gave it a shot......we shall see


One of their offices is just 500 yards away from me.  Seem busy enough. I have heard mixed reviews so be interested to see what you think.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Nov 2021)

Morning bloody  here at 1.5c


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> If it's pheasants you want just took this photo from my kitchen window. There were 6 but 2 flew off before I could take the photo
> 
> View attachment 617946


Im on my way! (Sound of shotgun closing on the chambers...)


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Im on my way! (Sound of shotgun closing on the chambers...)




Not much finnese with a shotgun .


----------



## gavroche (16 Nov 2021)

Salut tout le monde . Taking Mrs G to a funeral this afternoon, somebody she knew but I didn't so I will take Molly for a walk whilst she says her goodbyes.
On the way back, stopping at daughter number 4 to finish off laying laminate floor and have a hair cut, then feet up for the rest of the day. 
Dull and damp so far but not cold.


----------



## pawl (16 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure why you blacked out your car reg is you can still see it on the van.
> 
> 4 mile walk done this morning since it's overcast and windy with rain due by 12.




Just seen a report that there had been an earthquake in Scotland Any signs in your area?


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  im still feeling elated after yesterdays ride, it was 23m over the hills plus 6m on the A9 yep i know thats nowt to those here who do that before having there cornflakes  It felt like a 'proper' ride and the beginnings of where next
> Looks grim out there this morning though so will be doing chores and going to the shops for some veg


It was a PROPER ride. Every serious cyclist is a good cyclist, the differences are nothing more than experience, stamina, training and some of us simply have decades under our belts. It most definitely does not make one rider better than another, just faster. That's all.

Along with the rest of us you're in the top 5% of the population by virtue of exercising properly and regularly.

👏👏👏 Chapeau.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Just seen a report that there had been an earthquake in Scotland Any signs in your area?



If the epicenter was Scotland, it might have been @Mo1959 dropping her purse, if not, it could have been Mrs @BoldonLad dropping her purse.


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2021)

Good morning all.
The mutt has been walked, thebedding is still going round and round inthe washing machine. 
The sun is out and it is quite warm outside. I might be able to get the washing on the line for a couple of hours. 
After that a bimble on the bike to the local grocers for a few essentials, and maybe a pint or three in the Mitre on the way home


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Just seen a report that there had been an earthquake in Scotland Any signs in your area?


Wrong coast
Today's Earthquakes in Scotland, United Kingdom (earthquaketrack.com)


----------



## pawl (16 Nov 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> If the epicenter was Scotland, it might have been @Mo1959 dropping her purse, if not, it could have been Mrs @BoldonLad dropping her purse.




Metal detectors at the ready


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Pheasants? I'll get me shotgun.


From what we saw on Saturday's ride in the Vale of York, pheasants are plentiful over there, but shotgun cartridges are in short supply. People just get in their cars and run them over instead! We must have seen at least 5 or 6 squashed in the road. 



PaulSB said:


> It was a PROPER ride. Every serious cyclist is a good cyclist, the differences are nothing more than experience, stamina, training and some of us simply have decades under our belts. It most definitely does not make one rider better than another, just faster. That's all.
> 
> Along with the rest of us you're in the top 5% of the population by virtue of exercising properly and regularly.
> 
> 👏👏👏 Chapeau.


Quite right! I do a lot more than most people of any age, but a lot less than you, for example. 

I do sometimes wonder what might have been when I read about other people's spectacular cycling adventures, but I am lucky to be alive and still able to ride my bike over tough hills so I am not going to dwell on that. 

Just do what you can, folks, and have fun doing it!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello.
> A fact.........
> When I was younger I got over a hangover the next day. Now it taking 2 days. Fortunately it seldom happens.
> We await a delivery. Do you know of Wiltshire Foods ?? They deliver ready meals eg roast beef, spuds and veg. We got a flier 4 for £10.00 so gave it a shot......we shall see


My mum had them for her last couple of years when she was too frail to cook for herself. She seemed to quite enjoy them. Okay if you have a small appetite, I would say, but I would probably want to eat a week's worth in one meal!


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  im still feeling elated after yesterdays ride, it was 23m over the hills plus 6m on the A9 yep i know thats nowt to those here who do that before having there cornflakes  It felt like a 'proper' ride and the beginnings of where next
> *Looks grim out there this morning* though so will be doing chores and going to the shops for some veg



I really enjoy cycling, but. I am afraid I am easily discouraged by, for example, poor weather, particularly wind and/or rain.

I make little challenges, to improve my motivation, sometimes, from this forum (eg ABC Street Names, Saints Names etc etc), and sometime daft ideas I think up for myself. Currently, my (well, our, since Mrs @BoldonLad has joined it) is to cycle at least 150 miles per month. It doesn't seem particularly onerous, after all, it is only 5 miles per day. But, of course, some days we don't do any cycling, so, we have to "catch up". We managed it just in October, this month we are way ahead (at present), 110 miles and only halfway through the month!


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2021)

Chesil Beach from Abbotsbury Castle.







Chesil Beach from Abbotsbury.






Pint of Butcombe from the Swan Inn.






Steak and Kidney pie on its way........


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Chesil Beach from Abbotsbury Castle.
> 
> View attachment 617967
> 
> ...


First through the door Dirk?


----------



## Sterlo (16 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> First through the door Dirk?


He's got his own set of keys


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> First through the door Dirk?


Generally. I like to try to support a struggling industry that's part of our culture and social history........

This should keep me going for the rest of the day.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Chesil Beach from Abbotsbury Castle.
> 
> View attachment 617967
> 
> ...


I've fished there, many years ago, Gerry caught a cod, were I caught a cold


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2021)

Gave the car a run over to visit dad’s old neighbours. Nice to see them as they are a lovely couple and looked out for dad when he was alive. Sadly lost Lexi, their black lab. She wasn’t great on my last visit. However, I am now broody as they just brought home a new yellow lab bitch puppy on Thursday so I have had puppy cuddles


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2021)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Brinklow loop and rode 26 miles. Not a nice morning for cycling, very foggy first thing, I wasn't out till half nine and abandoned my original idea to ride over to Hatton, once out and pedalling it was misty for the first part of the ride then murky and dark for the rest of it, It was cold as well, I had cold feet by the time I got home, I shall have to dig out my overshoes for my next ride, it was also a bit iffy under foot, I rode down the hill in Witheybrook lane with care as it was half an inch deep in leaf mulch and mud, but it usually is this time of year so I was expecting it.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gave the car a run over to visit dad’s old neighbours. Nice to see them as they are a lovely couple and looked out for dad when he was alive. Sadly lost Lexi, their black lab. She wasn’t great on my last visit. However, I am now broody as they just brought home a new yellow lab bitch puppy on Thursday so I have had puppy cuddles




View: https://youtu.be/zI2hgm65WhE


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> View: https://youtu.be/zI2hgm65WhE




Struth!


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> View: https://youtu.be/zI2hgm65WhE



more

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWQoQN7I9Oc


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Nov 2021)

Both of us have been clothes shopping this morning, then a joint session in the gym under the house. 

Mrs SD has since been watching Masterchef on iPlayer and I've been watching some mad MTB downhill races courtesy of Red Bull on YT. 

Cooking a curry together this evening and then off to bed relatively early for us with a bottle of plonk. Etc.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I had cold feet by the time I got home, I shall have to dig out my overshoes for my next ride


I think I will have to start using mine soon too. It has been so mild this autumn that my toes have only got cold once, but I'm sure that bitter rides are only a few days away now!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2021)

I did my lumpy 6 km ride to get my Metro, read the paper, then had a quick tidy up before making my coffee and settling down to do the crosswords. But first I went out to the recycling bag to retrieve the paper, having recycled it _BEFORE _doing its crosswords!


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> *Generally. I like to try to support a struggling industry that's part of our culture and social history.*.......
> 
> This should keep me going for the rest of the day.
> 
> View attachment 617977



I just KNEW you were all heart. I bet you don't even like beer


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2021)

Early evening naps?


----------



## Mrs M (16 Nov 2021)

Apologies for the intrusion 
My application has been submitted to take early, partial retirement from April.
Am I allowed to join in from then?

xx


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Early evening naps?


Nope I've been stuck on the M65 for an hour!


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nope I've been stuck on the M65 for an hour!


In your car I hope.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> In your car I hope.


Yep, with a tired, cross baby.........I'm frazzled.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Apologies for the intrusion
> My application has been submitted to take early, partial retirement from April.
> Am I allowed to join in from then?
> 
> xx


*Rules*
No Running, you take your time?
No Phones, Cameras, Or Electronic Devices
No Autographs, for anyone
No pushing, shoving or moving things about


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, with a tired, cross baby.........I'm frazzled.


Think how the baby feels.


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Apologies for the intrusion
> My application has been submitted to take early, partial retirement from April.
> Am I allowed to join in from then?
> 
> xx


Well, your application will go before the committee for approval. But, like us all here, we managed to sneak in.
Welcome aboard the good ship retirement.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> Well, your application will go before the committee for approval. But, like us all here, we managed to sneak in.
> Welcome aboard the good ship retirement.


Thank you, can’t wait


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Apologies for the intrusion
> My application has been submitted to take early, partial retirement from April.
> Am I allowed to join in from then?
> 
> xx


So long as you are mainly a 'person of leisure', I can't see a problem.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Apologies for the intrusion
> My application has been submitted to take early, partial retirement from April.
> Am I allowed to join in from then?
> 
> xx



Hello and welcome.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Nov 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I really enjoy cycling, but. I am afraid I am easily discouraged by, for example, poor weather, particularly wind and/or rain.
> 
> I make little challenges, to improve my motivation, sometimes, from this forum (eg ABC Street Names, Saints Names etc etc), and sometime daft ideas I think up for myself. Currently, my (well, our, since Mrs @BoldonLad has joined it) is to cycle at least 150 miles per month. It doesn't seem particularly onerous, after all, it is only 5 miles per day. But, of course, some days we don't do any cycling, so, we have to "catch up". We managed it just in October, this month we are way ahead (at present), 110 miles and only halfway through the month!


The weather certainly effects my choice of riding days and dont venture out if the wind is going to be in my face over 10mph or so though i might go to 15mph for a side wind. One thing im discovering is the fitter i am the more fun it is! I want to keep this momentum going so try to ride as often as possible but not being masochistic about it. I described my ride the other day as a 'proper' ride...i guess what i meant to say was everything clicked. my onboard engine [me] was working and coping, spinning when necessary on some long inclines and then enjoying the swooping road on the level and descent. The weather/distance/countryside all added up to a grand day out!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2021)

Quiet in here…….am I first? 

Another chilly start for us. Been a bit more rain overnight.

Given the number of cuppas I have in a day with sugar, I have ordered some Stevia powder from Bulk Powders to try. I believe it is supposed to be very sweet so better just try a quarter spoonful at first. It seems to be one of the healthier of the artificial sweeteners, although I’m not convinced any of them are exactly healthy.


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2021)

I have risen!

Its as cold as a witches hind thruppeny bit here in Poshshire.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2021)

Think it will be light enough to see where I’m going by the time I reach the trail so I am off.

Blue bin day….the excitement!


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2021)

Good morning all. People in the road behind us are having their roof replaced, it looked spooky yesterday morning with shadowy figures on the roof in the fog, this morning its dry, bright and breezy.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Bridport street market today and West Bay.
Looking at Google maps last night, I noticed some strange objects moored up in Castletown Bay on Portland Bill. Turns out they are unused sections of the D Day Mulberry harbour. There is also a D Day museum in the town. Might give that a visit.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Bridport street market today and West Bay.
> Looking at Google maps last night, I noticed some strange objects moored up in Castletown Bay on Portland Bill. Turns out they are unused sections of the D Day Mulberry harbour. There is also a D Day museum in the town. Might give that a visit.


I’d recommend visiting the Tank Museum at Bovington 
https://tankmuseum.org/visit-us


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’d recommend visiting the Tank Museum at Bovington
> https://tankmuseum.org/visit-us



Is that not far from Monkey World? I remember visiting The Tank museum a few years ago, we were on holiday and had a hire car , the fuel gauge was faulty, I filled it up the night before and the gauge didn't move, the following day driving to the museum the gauge was slowly rising as we drove down the road.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Is that not far from Monkey World? I remember visiting The Tank museum a few years ago, we were on holiday and had a hire car , the fuel gauge was faulty, I filled it up the night before and the gauge didn't move, the following day driving to the museum the gauge was slowly rising as we drove down the road.


Yes, it’s quite near Monkey World, I’ve not visited Monkey World for years, I think the original people who set it up have passed away?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Apologies for the intrusion
> My application has been submitted to take early, partial retirement from April.
> Am I allowed to join in from then?
> 
> xx




We take anyone as long as they don't mind the drivel this lot talks


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Quiet in here…….am I first?
> 
> Another chilly start for us. Been a bit more rain overnight.
> 
> Given the number of cuppas I have in a day with sugar, I have ordered some Stevia powder from Bulk Powders to try. I believe it is supposed to be very sweet so better just try a quarter spoonful at first. It seems to be one of the healthier of the artificial sweeteners, although I’m not convinced any of them are exactly healthy.


Can we have a review please. Seriously. I use Canderel, only 3 tabs/day but an alternative would be interesting.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2021)

Morning. Calm and dry here. Another grand day in paradise

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Can we have a review please. Seriously. I use Canderel, only 3 tabs/day but an alternative would be interesting.




I use half spoon but Mo doesn't like that because of asper something in it


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Apologies for the intrusion
> My application has been submitted to take early, partial retirement from April.
> Am I allowed to join in from then?
> 
> xx


Anyone looking to take life a little less seriously and read pages of nonsense is welcome.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Think it will be light enough to see where I’m going by the time I reach the trail so I am off.
> 
> Blue bin day….the excitement!


Double the excitement here it's blue AND grey bin for us.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, bright and breezy here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I use half spoon but Mo doesn't like that because of asper something in it


Well, according to legend,that Asper stuff killed Cleopatra 🐍


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, it’s quite near Monkey World, I’ve not visited Monkey World for years, I think the original people who set it up have passed away?



We visited Monkey World some years ago and was impressed with the place, Jim Cronin the founder past away a long time ago, his Mrs Alison is still with us, I don't know about Jeremy though.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Bridport street market today and West Bay.
> Looking at Google maps last night, I noticed some strange objects moored up in Castletown Bay on Portland Bill. Turns out they are unused sections of the D Day Mulberry harbour. There is also a D Day museum in the town. Might give that a visit.


And todays pub will be ????


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2021)

Good morning world. Windy, grey and damp. It's November. Fortunately I don't have a bike ride today though may sneak out for an hour this afternoon. 

This morning we are attending the first meeting of the Family Working Group. This is a new initiative from the organisation which provides our son's care. Should have been in place for decades but that's another matter. I'm fairly confident that the reason for inviting us is "shy and retiring' is not a phrase applied to our household!! 

I also have to match up 22 recently engraved club trophies with 22 engraved medals. This is the stuff of nightmares for a club sec.........the moment when you discover all is good or it's SNAFU. 😂

I'm going to do this now. 🤞


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Double the excitement here it's blue AND grey bin for us.


What is the grey bin for ?
Ours are.......
Black........general rubbish
Green.......garde waste
Blue........recycle.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2021)

Oh forgot. This is so brilliant I hope it's for real. https://uk.movember.com/mospace/14328019


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What is the grey bin for ?
> Ours are.......
> Black........general rubbish
> Green.......garde waste
> Blue........recycle.


Lancashire is:

Green = general household waste, anything which isn't recyclable
Brown = paper/cardboard**
Blue = glass/plastic
Grey = garden waste. Costs £35pa

** I keep newspapers and cardboard for my compost heap but all other paper goes in.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone looking to take life a little less seriously and read pages of nonsense is welcome.


Now that is not true.
I am sure I read an intelligent comment once. Can't recall when or who it was off though


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Nov 2021)

Watched the first episode of Simon Reeves’ new series yesterday, about the Lake District. As with all of his programmes, most interesting. 
Learnt a good new word, “sheepwrecked”.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Nov 2021)

I am shocked! @Mo1959 and @welsh dragon talking about sweeteners…. I thought they would be sweet enough?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2021)

Todays excitement will be........
1. Sort the kitchen after I made a curry yesterday.
2. Post office to collect the aunties pension.
3. BINGO !!!!. At the Irish club. Had a really good time there on Sunday with excellent tribute acts.
Bingo is not my thing but MrsD wants me to go so I will give it a try*
*I was due to go last week but was not well.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I am shocked! @Mo1959 ans @welsh dragon talking about sweeteners…. I thought they would be sweet enough?


Welsh Dragon..........sweet ??
Have I woke up on a different planet


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I am shocked! @Mo1959 ans @welsh dragon talking about sweeteners…. I thought they would be sweet enough?


We are. We just pretend we are not to give you lot something to talk about


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Now that is not true.
> I am sure I read an intelligent comment once. Can't recall when or who it was off though




Probably me or Mo. Certainly wasn't you lot


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Todays excitement will be........
> 1. Sort the kitchen after I made a curry yesterday.
> 2. Post office to collect the aunties pension.
> 3. BINGO !!!!. At the Irish club. Had a really good time there on Sunday with excellent tribute acts.
> ...


I think Bingo is having a bit of a renaissance among the younger folks. Some Pubs have bingo nights with prizes like a drink for getting a line, forfeits for a wrong call ( singing a karaoke song for example ) Thinking about it logically it’s probably easier to organise than a quiz night.


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  not sure whats on the agenda today, weather is looking iffy. Put some new brake blocks on yesterday ive never worn any down quite so quickly...probably in my youth i would've been grinding them down to nothing.
I bought another copy of 'Total Bike Maintenance' by Mel Allwood' for a friend, only about a fiver 2nd hand on ebay, great value and its really helping with me understanding the mechanics


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2021)

A belated good morning folks ( I’m often browsing the forum well before those late risers such as Drago and Mo, I just don’t wish to steal their thunder 😉)
A glorious sunny morning but I’m confined to barracks as Mrs Tenkaykev is a bit under the weather following her booster shot yesterday ( Modena following 2x AZ ) I’ll hover around annoying her by asking “ how do you feel now? “ every five minutes, see how long it takes for her to crack and send me out for a walk 😉


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2021)

I've just nipped out to get our papers,  a quick  and its of to yoga, I wonder what muscles he'll have me stretching that I've forgotten I had.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I've just nipped out to get our papers,  a quick  and its of to yoga, I wonder what muscles he'll have me stretching that I've forgotten I had.


Pretty sure Yoga would help me but I have never been into class type exercise and I don’t have the commitment to do it on my own.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Pretty sure Yoga would help me but I have never been into class type exercise and I don’t have the commitment to do it on my own.


I wouldn't want to sit in a room looking like a complete berk


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I wouldn't want to sit in a room looking like a complete berk


……..and farting when you bend over? 🌬


----------



## Sterlo (17 Nov 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I am shocked! @Mo1959 ans @welsh dragon talking about sweeteners…. I thought they would be sweet enough?


Creep


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> ……..and farting when you bend over? 🌬




I am like the queen. I don't fart. EVER


----------



## pawl (17 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Probably me or Mo. Certainly wasn't you lot




Could have been me discussing the merits of MARMITE


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am like the queen. I don't fart. EVER


A little known fact is that shortly after birth all members of the Royal family undergo a procedure known as a “ fartectomy “ thus ensuring they never let one rip.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Quiet in here…….am I first?
> 
> Another chilly start for us. Been a bit more rain overnight.
> 
> Given the number of cuppas I have in a day with sugar, I have ordered some Stevia powder from Bulk Powders to try. I believe it is supposed to be very sweet so better just try a quarter spoonful at first. It seems to be one of the healthier of the artificial sweeteners, although I’m not convinced any of them are exactly healthy.



We use Stevia sweetners from Alidi. 

No side effects thus far.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Nov 2021)

Supposed to be off for 11 mile hike through Borrowdale but it is drizzling, cold and very windy. Wind is 30-35mph gusting 45mph in the Fells. Sod that - will wait for a better day. 

I think we will have a Kindle day today. 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Supposed to be off for 11 mile hike through Borrowdale but it is drizzling, cold and very windy. Wind is 30-35mph gusting 45mph in the Fells. Sod that - will wait for a better day.
> 
> I think we will have a Kindle day today. 👍




Sounds like an excellent plan


----------



## Paulus (17 Nov 2021)

Good morning all gentle folks.
A nice sunny day here in Herts.
I have a chiropractor appointment this morning for a 3 month crack and stretch mot.




Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Bridport street market today and West Bay.
> Looking at Google maps last night, I noticed some strange objects moored up in Castletown Bay on Portland Bill. Turns out they are unused sections of the D Day Mulberry harbour. There is also a D Day museum in the town. Might give that a visit.


There is a lovely brewery in Bridport called Palmers.
Their fine range of ales are worth a try.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I've just nipped out to get our papers,  a quick  and its of to yoga, I wonder what muscles he'll have me stretching that I've forgotten I had.


_Brachialis anticus_, but the biggee seems to be the _Serratus anterior_.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Supposed to be off for 11 mile hike through Borrowdale but it is drizzling, cold and very windy. Wind is 30-35mph gusting 45mph in the Fells. Sod that - will wait for a better day.
> 
> I think we will have a Kindle day today. 👍


There's not much to them since they were made take the free toy out. Have a chocolate orange instead, maybe eve a bar.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all gentle folks.
> A nice sunny day here in Herts.
> I have a chiropractor appointment this morning for a 3 month crack and stretch mot.
> 
> ...


Will he check for cracks before or after stretching.

The other possibility, reading that, is are you sure you're being seen by the right person?


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’d recommend visiting the Tank Museum at Bovington
> https://tankmuseum.org/visit-us


Went there a couple of years ago - well worth a visit. 


Dave7 said:


> And todays pub will be ????


The Crown Inn, Bridport. 


Paulus said:


> There is a lovely brewery in Bridport called Palmers.
> Their fine range of ales are worth a try.


Like these?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2021)

Sweeteners are to sugar what e-cigs are to tobacco... Unnecessary (and possibly unhealthy?) products sold to addicts who could actually wean themselves off their addiction in a few weeks and never worry about it again! 

I know people who used to take 4 or 5 heaped teaspoons of sugar in their tea and coffee and who swore that they couldn't enjoy unsweetened drinks. Now, they are like everyone else who shudders if someone mistakenly puts sugar in their drink. 

Similarly, my chain-smoking pals could NEVER cut out their 30/40/50 cigarettes a day... But they eventually did. 

Maybe sweeteners taste better now than when I tried them years ago (when still a sugar junkie)? Ones back then tasted horrible. 

My addiction used to be alcohol but is now dairy products. I would REALLY struggle to give up milk, cheese, yoghurt etc.!

In other news... I got to sleep at 04:45 but was woken up at 08:15 by a text message from the NHS saying that I can now have a Covid-19 booster jab. I checked and the nearest centres are 13+ kms away. I don't particularly want to cycle to Burnley, Bury, Halifax to get it done, so I will wait until I get an appointment at Todmorden health centre. Last time that was a few weeks after the initial message. 

I struggled to get back to sleep and when I did I had a bizarre dream about getting chatting to a complete stranger who was wearing an identical buff and had also been invited to get his booster jab. He said that he would give me a lift there and back. For some reason we ended up at a crowded antiques warehouse in the Peak District rather than a vacc centre in Calderdale! I was highly miffed, especially when the nurse across the floor of the building barked out an order to be patient and silent - we would be jabbed within 14 hours!!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Nov 2021)

Afternoon all

Busy day today - we are kid sitting this afternoon - it's going well so far - but it does get in the way of bike riding


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2021)

Mr WD has gone for a walk. Actually it's just an excuse he uses when he wants to gossip with the neighbours. It's always assumed that women are the ones who gossip but in MR WD's case, he is a winner in that category hands down. Probably won't see him for a couple of hours even though he will only go about a mile in total.

Maybe bacon, egg and chips for us today when he finally finishes yacking


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2021)

Just got my stevia powder delivered. Used Bulk Powders as I rate them highly

Gosh, glad I read the reviews as it is intensely sweet. I literally used the tiniest pinch in my cuppa and could have used even less. It’s just small packs, but it will last for ages with the minuscule amount required.


https://www.bulk.com/uk/stevia-extract-powder.html


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2021)

I got accosted by an evangelical Christian in Bridport. Tried to hand me a pamphlet.
It didn't end well for him......


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> I got accosted by an evangelical Christian in Bridport. Tried to hand me a pamphlet.
> It didn't end well for him......


Coincidentally, I was wandering down the road to the Pub yesterday to wait for Mrs Tenkaykev who was having her Covid Booster. I passed a couple of guys who were deep in conversation, one was carrying a six foot wooden cross over his shoulder and the other had a load of pamphlets in his hand. Welcome to Dorset...😉


----------



## numbnuts (17 Nov 2021)




----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just got my stevia powder delivered. Used Bulk Powders as I rate them highly
> 
> Gosh, glad I read the reviews as it is intensely sweet. I literally used the tiniest pinch in my cuppa and could have used even less. It’s just small packs, but it will last for ages with the minuscule amount required.
> 
> ...


I tried Stevia once. God it was bloody awful


----------



## Paulus (17 Nov 2021)

Booster jab done, now for the side effects


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2021)

Our son's been over to Cheshire Oaks this morning and was impressed by the tree and the grotto inside the base.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2021)

I'm not sure everybody will get this.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Nov 2021)

Been a funny sort of day, I woke up at 06:45, but I thought it was too early to get up and went back to sleep. Woke up again at 09:00, but it took me another 30 minutes to get out of bed as I was thinking what shall I do today as I had nothing planned.
Some time later I went out for a 5 mile walk and saw two bobbies on bikes  which is rare in the village as they normally use an armoured vehicle  they must be getting brave or the cost of fuel is hitting them hard.
Letter from the housing association, we will have to have a bin area outside the two flats with the loss of parking places in the lay-by as they will have to lower the said pavements as the council will not be picking up plastic bags any more.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm not sure everybody will get this.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 618131


I must be getting slow - it took me about 30 seconds to work that out! 

Yes, when we used to buy on HP (hire purchase) before we had credit cards...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Nov 2021)

I’ve heard of HP but I think it was before my time. Credit cards and loans only for me.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve heard of HP but I think it was before my time. Credit cards and loans only for me.



I remember having big purchases on HP and I remember my parents doing the same, once we had credit cards then it went on the card, I remember buying on one card then transferring it to another card for an interest free period, after a while they started charging for the balance transfer.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember having big purchases on HP and I remember my parents doing the same, once we had credit cards then it went on the card, I remember buying on one card then transferring it to another card for an interest free period, after a while they started charging for the balance transfer.


When I was younger an older relative called it the Glad and Sorry. Glad you‘ve got it, sorry you’ve got to pay for it .


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve heard of HP but I think it was before my time. Credit cards and loans only for me.


In that case, you have just been given an age-infringement yellow card! 

I have gone full circle... 

I first heard of credit cards about 50 years ago and thought that they were a crazy concept - allowing people to spend money that they didn't have... _WHAT!!! _

Then I got a reasonably well-paid job, and a credit card. It was very convenient, and I always paid the full bill every month so I never paid any interest. 

Then I got made redundant, but still had a credit card, which still made it easy to spend money, only then I couldn't pay the full bill every month so I started paying interest. LOTS of interest... 15%, 18%, 20%, 23%... 

But then I got another job. Back to paying the bill off every month. 

And then eventually that job was over too... My very convenient credit card let me get into debt and the bank kept raising my credit limit without asking me. I was using withdrawals on the credit card to pay the interest on the credit card bill! 

I'll skip the gory details, but it didn't end well... 

I'm back to thinking that credit cards are _A Very Bad Idea_!!! I probably couldn't get another one now, but even if I could, I wouldn't. I will save up for things that I want to buy.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Nov 2021)

Don’t tell @Drago but some one has started another chain lube thread , it’s on commuting so it may escape Big D’s attention.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Then I got a reasonably well-paid job, and a credit card. It was very convenient


That's given me a flashback to walking into a bike shop over 20 years ago, and walking out an hour later having spent £2,000 on a bike on a whim. These days I would spend an evening online trying to save £2 on a tyre costing £15!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2021)

I think everyone over 60 knows About HP, or the never never as we called it as you never seemed to be able to get out of debt.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> In that case, you have just been given an age-infringement yellow card!
> 
> I have gone full circle...
> 
> ...


But I do remember Green Shield Stamps...


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> In that case, you have just been given an age-infringement yellow card!
> 
> I have gone full circle...
> 
> ...



I managed to not fall into that trap, I only ever used the credit card for big purchases and I paid it off before i brought anything else, I did at one stage live off my overdraft, I'd lost my job, the new job didn't pay as much and I was struggling to pay my bills, so I'd get paid at the end of the month and my bank account would go in the black for seven to ten days then go in the red till I next get paid at the end of the month, that went on for several years.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> But I do remember Green Shield Stamps...



Yes I remember my parents getting them, I'm sure it would have been cheaper to just go out and buy the stuff.


----------



## Paulus (17 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> When I was younger an older relative called it the Glad and Sorry. Glad you‘ve got it, sorry you’ve got to pay for it .


My dad used to call it the Never Never.
Will never own it outright, and will never finish paying for it.


----------



## pawl (17 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes I remember my parents getting them, I'm sure it would have been cheaper to just go out and buy the stuff.




Did one of the supermarket’s do a pink stamp Or is my memory failing me .


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Did one of the supermarket’s do a pink stamp Or is my memory failing me .



I think I remember that too, but, cannot recall which Supermarket. 

Edit: Google to the rescue, it was Fine Fare, apparently.


----------



## pawl (17 Nov 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I think I remember that too, but, cannot recall which Supermarket.
> 
> Edit: Google to the rescue, it was Fine Fare, apparently.




Thanks I remember now


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Sweeteners are to sugar what e-cigs are to tobacco... Unnecessary (and possibly unhealthy?) products sold to addicts who could actually wean themselves off their addiction in a few weeks and never worry about it again!
> 
> I know people who used to take 4 or 5 heaped teaspoons of sugar in their tea and coffee and who swore that they couldn't enjoy unsweetened drinks. Now, they are like everyone else who shudders if someone mistakenly puts sugar in their drink.
> 
> ...


Isn't Boots in Hebden Bridge doing a walk-in service?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Isn't Boots in Hebden Bridge doing a walk-in service?


The nearest one is Halifax.

I think that I will get an invite to get it done at Todmorden before too long.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes I remember my parents getting them, I'm sure it would have been cheaper to just go out and buy the stuff.


Their modern day equivalent being store point cards.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Sweeteners are to sugar what e-cigs are to tobacco... Unnecessary (and possibly unhealthy?) products sold to addicts who could actually wean themselves off their addiction in a few weeks and never worry about it again!
> 
> I know people who used to take 4 or 5 heaped teaspoons of sugar in their tea and coffee and who swore that they couldn't enjoy unsweetened drinks. Now, they are like everyone else who shudders if someone mistakenly puts sugar in their drink.
> 
> ...



Can you not just book a jab via the website? https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coron...irus-vaccination/coronavirus-booster-vaccine/


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Did one of the supermarket’s do a pink stamp Or is my memory failing me .


Co-Op, although the local one did Green Shield stamps.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The nearest one is Halifax.
> 
> I think that I will get an invite to get it done at Todmorden before too long.


There's a monthly list of centres being printed and made available at the libraries. Nearest should be Tod.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Can you not just book a jab via the website?


I can book one if I am willing to travel 13+ km, but I'd rather wait until I can go to the local health centre which is less than 2 km away. For jabs 1 and 2 the extra wait was a couple of weeks.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Did one of the supermarket’s do a pink stamp Or is my memory failing me .



I vaguely remember a pink stamp.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Nov 2021)

Speaking of 1970’s supermarkets, our local one in Hall Green, Birmingham, was MacFisheries. I was fascinated to discover a few years ago an unlikely connection with the Isle of Lewis. It was all part of Lord Leverhulme’s master plan following his purchase of Lewis and Harris, he set up a chain of shops to sell the fish that he was intending to land at Stornoway.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Speaking of 1970’s supermarkets, our local one in Hall Green, Birmingham, was MacFisheries. I was fascinated to discover a few years ago an unlikely connection with the Isle of Lewis. It was all part of Lord Leverhulme’s master plan following his purchase of Lewis and Harris, he set up a chain of shops to sell the fish that he was intending to land at Stornoway.


Did his plan come to fruition?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Speaking of 1970’s supermarkets, our local one in Hall Green, Birmingham, was MacFisheries. I was fascinated to discover a few years ago an unlikely connection with the Isle of Lewis. It was all part of Lord Leverhulme’s master plan following his purchase of Lewis and Harris, he set up a chain of shops to sell the fish that he was intending to land at Stornoway.


I had no idea you were a Brummie


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2021)

@12boy. Any snow over that side of the pond yet?


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2021)

I have risen! 1st!


----------



## Paulus (18 Nov 2021)

Runner up this morning. 
A cloudy start to the day here.
Usual stuff to do and then a bimble out on the bike later. 
I am meeting my son for a burrito for lunch before he goes to work, he starts at 3 this afternoon. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2021)

Coooooeeee everyone. Surprise. I am present and correct.

Very dark, calm and misty here. And it's bin day as well so that's exciting 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks, its a bright and breezy morning, a bit of housework to do then we're out to lunch and then some shopping to do.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks,
Grey and still, Mrs Tenkaykev is feeling much better this morning following Tuesday’s booster. I managed a 10k walk to Wimborne yesterday and listened to a couple of podcasts en route. One nugget of information that made me smile was that it was originally frowned on for women to take tea lest they become debauched, and tea was sometimes referred to as as “ Scandalsoup “ I’m sure it wouldn’t have applied to members on this forum as they are pillars of propriety 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Speaking of 1970’s supermarkets, our local one in Hall Green, Birmingham, was MacFisheries. I was fascinated to discover a few years ago an unlikely connection with the Isle of Lewis. It was all part of Lord Leverhulme’s master plan following his purchase of Lewis and Harris, he set up a chain of shops to sell the fish that he was intending to land at Stornoway.


I thought it was on Harris at Port Tarbert? There are derelict buildings there connected to this enterprise.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Portland Bill this morning to go to the D Day museum (if it's open).
Our neighbours moved on yesterday, so we are the only unit on site now - just how we like it. 



Flick of the Elbow said:


> Speaking of 1970’s supermarkets, our local one in Hall Green, Birmingham, was MacFisheries.


That was where I had my first Saturday job aged 13 - working in the Hall Green branch's butchery dept. Small world, eh?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did his plan come to fruition?


In a word, no...
https://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/usbiography/l/williamlever.html


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think everyone over 60 knows About HP, or the never never as we called it as you never seemed to be able to get out of debt.


Yep but I didn't get the joke till it was explained. 



Flick of the Elbow said:


> But I do remember Green Shield Stamps...



My mother used to give me hers. I thought it was great but never got enough to buy anything........smart woman my mother.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2021)

Morning! Grey, wet, windy. It's a housework morning followed by Card and Board games at the club this afternoon. Time to strip the beds and get a white wash going. I'll be back for elevenses.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, grey and very windy today.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2021)

Morning. Just the riverside walk this morning. I jogged a mile in the middle just to get the heart rate up. It was so mild I was sweating just doing that. Big change next week though. May well be sub zero starts.

Back on the Weetabix this morning for a change. It's getting harder and harder to find stuff in the supermarket just now. I had to take the one with bits of chocolate in it. Quite nice though.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> I am meeting my son for a burrito for lunch before he goes to work, he starts at 3 this afternoon.


Starts at 3 ! . Did he follow you into the family firm ? .


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2021)

dave r in action, this picture came up on my Facebook memories, a cyclechat forum ride round Rutland from 9 years ago, and me on my trusty Person fixed, the fixed I had before I brought the Genesis Flyer, it was a favoutite bike of mine.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes I remember my parents getting them, I'm sure it would have been cheaper to just go out and buy the stuff.


Blimey Dave......we used to collect them. When we had sufficient we would visit the shop, browse the catalogue and choose something.
I understand it transformed and became Argos.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Grey and still, Mrs Tenkaykev is feeling much better this morning following Tuesday’s booster. I managed a 10k walk to Wimborne yesterday and listened to a couple of podcasts en route. One nugget of information that made me smile was that it was originally frowned on for women to take tea lest they become debauched, and tea was sometimes referred to as as “ Scandalsoup “ I’m sure it wouldn’t have applied to members on this forum as they are pillars of propriety 🤔


A few more along similar lines,
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/soda-jerk-slang


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Blimey Dave......we used to collect them. When we had sufficient we would visit the shop, browse the catalogue and choose something.
> I understand it transformed and became Argos.



Yes, it morphed into Argos


----------



## pawl (18 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I vaguely remember a pink stamp.




That’s set me thinking about when I started school in late 1945.Monday morning was the day you paid your dinner money for the week and then the teacher would collect your sixpence from those pupils who participated in the saving’s scheme for a stamp that you stuck in your savings book.Once the book was full you took it to the post office to redeem the value of the saved stamps


----------



## Paulus (18 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Starts at 3 ! . Did he follow you into the family firm ? .


Grandfather/my Dad, 1948-1990, me, 1974-2018, my brother, 1976-2020, my son, 2012---


----------



## numbnuts (18 Nov 2021)

I've just got up


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up




Lazy sod


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up


Hardly worth it.....soon be bedtime


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2021)

The rain has started now. It's very misty over the hills and it's that misty fine rain


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hardly worth it.....soon be bedtime


I woke up at 08:20 today, 10 minutes before my alarm and 4.5 hours after going to sleep. I hadn't had much sleep the night before either so I am feeling pretty knackered now and I will have a lunchtime snooze today.

It was another blood-test day for me and my appointment was just after 09:00. There was heavy drizzle so I had intended to walk there instead of cycling but I left it a bit late and had to dash down on my bike in the end. My brakes sound horrid, like they were grinding the rims away. There must be a lot of mud and grit trapped in the grooves on the brake blocks after doing the Parlington Lane bridleway on Saturday's Vale of York ride. I'll clean them later in my back yard once conditions have dried up.

I didn't pick up the Metro, because I forgot to! I just wanted to get home ASAP before I got even wetter. I'll go back out and do my usual 6 km lumpy Metro loop later.

Oh, while I was at the health centre I asked the receptionist about Covid booster jabs. She told me that boosters are available at the Wednesday drop-ins but I just searched and the online information said that only first and second jabs are! I can't be bothered to go down there only to be turned away, so I'll stick to plan A - wait for an appointment.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The rain has started now. It's very misty over the hills and it's that misty fine rain


I used to work with a lady that called it mizzle.  Cross between mist and drizzle I presume.


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Nov 2021)

Oh joy squally drizzle  morning folks  absolutely no idea what im doing today....if my bolts arrive i can put my mudguards on and then go for a walk i suppose- at least the sea is always interesting in its different moods


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Oh joy squally drizzle  morning folks  absolutely no idea what im doing today....if my bolts arrive i can put my mudguards on and then go for a walk i suppose- at least the sea is always interesting in its different moods


Cue Classic to ask why you need mudguards on to go for a walk!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to work with a lady that called it mizzle.  Cross between mist and drizzle I presume.


That is exactly what we've got here. It is hanging in the air like mist, just a few drops actually falling, but it is as heavy a drizzly mist as you could get without it actually raining. I got pretty damp in just a few minutes of cycling and felt chilled by it.


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Cue Classic to ask why you need mudguards on to go for a walk!


 probably going to need my wellies and a hat which wont blow away!
im quite looking forward to putting the guards on [the bike] think its going to look rather fetching


----------



## numbnuts (18 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hardly worth it.....soon be bedtime


Hope so


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> probably going to need my wellies and a hat which wont blow away!
> im quite looking forward to putting the guards on [the bike] think its going to look rather fetching


I had them on my Discovery. I wouldn't ride at this time of year without them now.


This is my current hybrid for winter/mucky roads.

https://konaworld.com/archive/2020/dr_dew.cfm


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to work with a lady that called it mizzle.  Cross between mist and drizzle I presume.




Sounds about right


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2021)

It's elevenses! I have coffee and biccies, ginger nuts if you would like to know  Housework is going well and on target to finish at 12.45, then sandwich and out to card games group. I'll try to muscle in on Canasta this week. Now if you'll excuse me I have a small matter to attend to in a sub-forum.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's elevenses! I have coffee and biccies, ginger nuts if you would like to know  Housework is going well and on target to finish at 12.45, then sandwich and out to card games group. I'll try to muscle in on Canasta this week. Now if you'll excuse me I have a small matter to attend to in a sub-forum.




I like to dunk ginger nuts in hot chocolate


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2021)

There's a joke there somewhere but I ain't going there


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There's a joke there somewhere but I ain't going there


Was kind of thinking that but left well alone!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2021)

Late night, finally got to sleep 4.30am.

Got up at 9.00am, not done much since apart from vetoing the 5-miler (walk) we had planned due to miserable damp weather. We hate walking when it is wet and are not a couple who get out regardless - life's too short for self-inflicted misery. No miles walked thus far this week 

Off to ASDA instead for some essentials and then a gym session followed by more retirement dossing.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to work with a lady that called it mizzle.  Cross between mist and drizzle I presume.



Thats what we'd call it


----------



## Paulus (18 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> probably going to need my wellies and a hat which wont blow away!
> im quite looking forward to putting the guards on [the bike] think its going to look rather fetching


There are a lot bikes that look really good with full mudguards, without them they look like something is missing.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I tried Stevia once. God it was bloody awful


Well. Had a few cuppas now and I’m not sure I’m that keen. Sort of bitter aftertaste. I should really try and just take my drinks without any sugar/sweetener and hope the taste buds adapt.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2021)

I once read that ginger nuts should be dunked in very hot drinks.
The nurse in a&e was quite amused.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2021)

Went to ASDA and ended up with a migraine (hideously bright lighting) which has now cleared but the tab's have left me feeling washed out. Grrrrr!


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2021)

Interesting visit to the D Day museum at Castletown on Portland this morning.
Very hands on/interactive involving much dressing up/handling guns/entering tanks.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Nov 2021)

After a late start, I've just walked 6 miles


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I once read that ginger nuts should be dunked in very hot drinks.
> The nurse in a&e was quite amused.



Many years ago, one of my drinking pals and his wife were having difficulty conceiving. It went on for ages, various "mainstream" techniques and treatments were tried, to no avail. In desperation, his wife started investigating various "quack" remedies, most of which seemed to involve immersing his 'bits" in either very hot, or, very cold liquids.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Well. Had a few cuppas now and I’m not sure I’m that keen. Sort of bitter aftertaste.


That's what I found with sweeteners when I was cutting down on sugar, before cutting it out altogether.



Mo1959 said:


> I should really try and just take my drinks without any sugar/sweetener and hope the taste buds adapt.


I was just looking at the label on a bottle of semi-skimmed milk. I was surprised to see that it contains almost 5% 'sugars', which I assume is lactose? So, even if you cut out added sugar, you still get a small amount of sweetness from the milk (assuming that you drink your tea milky). It is much more subtle than teaspoons of sugar, but once your taste buds settle down (which they _will_, quite quickly) you can detect it. I certainly wouldn't fancy tea without milk!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Went to ASDA and ended up with a migraine (hideously bright lighting) which has now cleared but the tab's have left me feeling washed out. Grrrrr!


MrsD is affected by that. We used to shop at JTF (closed now) but she had to sit in the car.....the lights made her really ill.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's what I found with sweeteners when I was cutting down on sugar, before cutting it out altogether.
> 
> 
> I was just looking at the label on a bottle of semi-skimmed milk. I was surprised to see that it contains almost 5% 'sugars', which I assume is lactose? So, even if you cut out added sugar, you still get a small amount of sweetness from the milk (assuming that you drink your tea milky). It is much more subtle than teaspoons of sugar, but once your taste buds settle down (which they _will_, quite quickly) you can detect it. I certainly wouldn't fancy tea without milk!



I'm drinking black tea as I wander round Cyclechat, I also have my coffee black, I wouldn't want milk or sugar in tea or coffee.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm drinking black tea as I wander round Cyclechat, I also have my coffee black, I wouldn't want milk or sugar in tea or coffee.


I knew that there would just have to be _someone_!


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm drinking black tea as I wander round Cyclechat, I also have my coffee black, I wouldn't want milk or sugar in tea or coffee.



Ditto. No milk, no sugar in tea or coffee


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2021)

@Mo1959 . We have just had one of those Wiltshire Food meals. This was roast beef dinner.
As you know, our appetites are poor at the moment so we shared one.
Beef, roast potatoes, sprouts, carrots, gravy.
You are able to micro or oven cook...we chose micro.
Surprisingly good. The beef was so tender.
Gravy was tasty.
Can't fault it really.
If you can get the offer of 4 with 50% off I say go for it.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2021)

From my facebook page this morning,

Lol, I thought a balanced diet was a pie in one hand and a pint in the other.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Nov 2021)

Spent the day wandering around what used to be called Borrowstounness before it got shortened to Bo’ness. Most enjoyable. Lots of birds, lots of views, lots of history. Including the end of the Antonine Wall and the shed at Kinneil House where James Watt did his early work on steam engines before his move to Birmingham. And there’s a steam railway too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD is affected by that. We used to shop at JTF (closed now) but she had to sit in the car.....the lights made her really ill.



I don't get them often but when I do I use Mrs SD's Cluster Headache* drugs and it zaps them real fast.

* Migraine = domestic moggy. Cluster Headaches = Enraged Sabre Tooth Tiger. 

Hideous things: although she suffers less now post-menopause.


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Nov 2021)

Hi folks  managed a short ride today....15-18mph headwind phew i was telling myself it was good for my legs but was glad to turn around and head home.
Whats with the anti sugar thing? I like a tsp in my coffee but not bothered if i ran out. I dont see moderate use of sugar as a problem...would've thought having a balanced diet with lots of fruit n veg is more important but hey ho each to their own


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2021)

Off out in a bit to a posh hotel reception being run by Girl Guiding, where Mrs D will be getting her award for 10 years of volunteering. Normally I shy away from such things, but the invitation said "light refreshments", which Im hoping will be sausage rolls, crisps, that sort of thing. If theres one thing I like more than a carb laden nosh up if a free carb laden nosh up.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi folks  managed a short ride today...*.15-18mph headwind* phew i was telling myself it was good for my legs but was glad to turn around and head home.
> Whats with the anti sugar thing? I like a tsp in my coffee but not bothered if i ran out. I dont see moderate use of sugar as a problem...would've thought having a balanced diet with lots of fruit n veg is more important but hey ho each to their own



Yes, we managed a "short one (16 miles)" today, towards our monthly target. 

Stiff 19mph breeze from the West. 

We did a loop, so, theoretically got a mixture of headwind, sidewind and tailwind.

Have you noticed how, somehow, even a tailwind, and sidewind, manage to actually morph into a headwind at times?


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Nov 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, we managed a "short one (16 miles)" today, towards our monthly target.
> 
> Stiff 19mph breeze from the West.
> 
> ...


hee hee yes i do! i wonder how i could be so wrong about which is north east south west  i take it personally that the wind is vindictively singling me out for special treatment....makes me want to do a Basil Fawlty at the sky!


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm drinking black tea as I wander round Cyclechat, I also have my coffee black, I wouldn't want milk or sugar in tea or coffee.


Some years ago I was in a traditional old style hardware store ( think 2 Ronnie‘s 4 candles sketch ) . There was an anguished cry from a back room ,and the following exchange took place ,
You put milk in my drink
yes I did 
But its a mug of Bovril.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I had them on my Discovery. I wouldn't ride at this time of year without them now.
> 
> 
> This is my current hybrid for winter/mucky roads.
> ...


Brilliant choice for winter , I think that could also be called a flat bar gravel bike .


dave r said:


> dave r in action, this picture came up on my Facebook memories, a cyclechat forum ride round Rutland from 9 years ago, and me on my trusty Person fixed, the fixed I had before I brought the Genesis Flyer, it was a favoutite bike of mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 618202


I seriously considered a Pearson , in the end I bought a Boardman which I could get on the cycle to work scheme .


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I had them on my Discovery. I wouldn't ride at this time of year without them now.
> 
> 
> This is my current hybrid for winter/mucky roads.
> ...


Hi Mo I missed commenting on your winter ride, very stylish you do like cutting a dash!  I like the single chain ring and 12 gears, i think i'll always opt for this system as i really like it on mine.
My bolts still havent arrived,,,,some items are super quick and others take for ever. Tomorrow i hope


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> dave r in action, this picture came up on my Facebook memories, a cyclechat forum ride round Rutland from 9 years ago, and me on my trusty Person fixed, the fixed I had before I brought the Genesis Flyer, it was a favoutite bike of mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 618202


I missed this this morning , it has brought back a memory of when I started back cycling round about 1988/1990.
My best mate and I decided to cycle round Rutland water on our mountain bikes. We were about a third the way round when my mate decided to show off by taking his jumper off with out stopping. He had just got it over his head when he rode off the footpath and crashed .
I didn’t laugh , well not straight way anyway 😂. We did manage to get all the way round in the end.
And I seem to just about remember a pub crawl around Bedworth afterwards, god that was a eye opener to. I don’t think I had ever seen so many tattoos / whippets and Jack Russells .
Tbh I think even some of the whippets had tattoos 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## 12boy (18 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> @12boy. Any snow over that side of the pond yet?
> Yup had a couple heavy wet ones but they melted fairly quickly. Roller coaster weather in the spring and fall in Wyoming.
> Mrs 12 loves the trad Thanksgiving day dinner but due to her illness will do a dish or so each day over the next week. What is the trad dinner?
> A whole turkey. Ours is smallish at 14.5 lbs.
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2021)

12boy said:


> Yup had a couple heavy wet ones but they melted fairly quickly. Roller coaster weather in the spring and fall in Wyoming.
> Mrs 12 loves the trad Thanksgiving day dinner but due to her illness will do a dish or so each day over the next week. What is the trad dinner?
> A whole turkey. Ours is smallish at 14.5 lbs.
> Turkey gravy
> ...


It sounds like your Thanksgiving Day is very similar to a typical Christmas Day in the UK. Do you do it all over again at Christmas time?


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2021)

12boy said:


> Yup had a couple heavy wet ones but they melted fairly quickly. Roller coaster weather in the spring and fall in Wyoming.


Not much good if doesn't hang around. Repeated snowfall that keeps on disappearing is just annoying.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2021)

Morning. First! 

Another mild and breezy day up here.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2021)

After lying awake since 0400 I conceded that sleep was not going to happen....so I got up at 0555.
Lots of stuff to do today.
Bedding needs changing, washing and drying.
MrsD needs her hair washing.
I need a shave and a shower
I may get an Aldi dash in at 0800


----------



## Paulus (19 Nov 2021)

Morning all, 
It's still dark outside. All the usual stuff to do, and MrsP has told me to be in between 12 and 1pm as she has a parcel being delivered. Then it's off to this afternoon's escape committee meeting.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Nov 2021)

Good day. Clear sky, 13⁰ and still. 13⁰ at 7.15am in November??????

Today is a walking day though between us I'd rather be cycling. 🤫 Meeting our friends at 10.30. Before then I'm hoping to get the ironing done.

Before that I have cycle club stuff to do. It's Awards Night this evening and I have three trophies to present. I need to get my words sorted!!

Also waiting for deliveries from DPD and FedEx both of which are a week late and clearly lost.

Breakfast first though.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks, Friday shopping day's come round again, the weeks are flying by.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2021)

I am here. Ye God's. Turned the tv on and on ITV there were kiddies programmes, then came the commercials aimed at kids. There was a commercial for a game called (wait for it) Windy knickers. I kid you not.

Anyhoo. Morning. Warm again here and very misty. Kinda like that mizzle weather as Mo would say.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2021)

Phew....this temperature is unreal for the end of November. Just a walk but still breaking a sweat.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There was a commercial for a game called (wait for it) Windy knickers. I kid you not...


T'is true. This os a product of Drago Industries. The deluxe version includes a replica of my crustiest Y fronts.

Another Q dsy for me. I have a minor health issue rearing its head, so no ride today. A good long session on the bass this morning, and some reading this afternoon, gym this evening.


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Yay...tis Fish Friday!!
Off out and about this morning, then lunching in Beaminster.
They've forecast snow back home next week. 
I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay...tis Fish Friday!!
> Off out and about this morning, then lunching in Beaminster.
> ...


I heard that prediction about snow as well. Anyone taking bets?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2021)

No wonder my tootsies are sore!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, cloudy and very windy here.


----------



## Salad Dodger (19 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Any big dogs, or other creatures, nearby/in the vicinity?


Didn't see any. Didn't get eaten by any. 
But the tops of the hills were mostly covered in low cloud, so they might have been lurking there..... 

The autumn colours on the trees were really stunning......


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks,
Heading off on the inaugural Bournemouth “ Real Ale Trail “ at lunchtime. There’s eight pubs on the list all within comfortable walking distance. Pick up a map from any of the venues, get a stamp from each pub you visit and get a free beanie hat on completion. The event runs until Sunday, but I’ve only got this afternoon free so things could get a bit messy…


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am here. Ye God's. Turned the tv on and on ITV there were kiddies programmes, then came the commercials aimed at kids. There was a commercial for a game called (wait for it) Windy knickers. I kid you not.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking that you should adopt that as your new Forum name...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Nov 2021)

Just got a notification from my bank that my debit card is about to expire and they are sending me a new one. Made me think, when was the last time I even touched my debit card ? I used to use it for withdrawing cash from ATM’s but the last time I did that was March 2019. It’s been sat untouched in a drawer since then. (And I still have the £50 in notes that I withdrew on that occasion, they too are untouched ).


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just got a notification from my bank that my debit card is about to expire and they are sending me a new one. Made me think, when was the last time I even touched my debit card ? I used to use it for withdrawing cash from ATM’s but the last time I did that was March 2019. It’s been sat untouched in a drawer since then. (And I still have the £50 in notes that I withdrew on that occasion, they too are untouched ).


Mrs Tenkaykev always withdraws £50 in Scottish notes when we're about to return home after visiting our daughter in Edinburgh. She says it's so she's got an excuse to visit again. I've returned with Scottish banknotes after visiting and have had no issues with spending them locally.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking that you should adopt that as your new Forum name...




As long as you stand downwind, you should miss the fall out.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking that you should adopt that as your new Forum name...


Nah.......Breezy Bloomers.


----------



## gavroche (19 Nov 2021)

Good morning all. Had a quick look outside and it seems fine: blue sky and sun is out so I think I will go on my bike to let the dogs out at my stepson's house and then do a few more miles wherever the mood takes me. Nothing else planned otherwise.........so far. 
Looking at the front tyres on the Juke yesterday, I noticed they are getting close to the tyre wear limit. I was hoping they would last till I get my new car but because we are going to Devon in a couple weeks and then to Cardiff a week later, they will need changing before we go.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just got a notification from my bank that my debit card is about to expire and they are sending me a new one. Made me think, when was the last time I even touched my debit card ? I used to use it for withdrawing cash from ATM’s but the last time I did that was March 2019. It’s been sat untouched in a drawer since then. (And I still have the £50 in notes that I withdrew on that occasion, they too are untouched ).


I use mine all the time.


----------



## Chief Broom (19 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  drizzly again boo...guess i'll sit here muttering 'wheres my mudguard bolts' ****ers still havent arrived. Packages seem to arrive quick as lightening or snail pace slow......the company should realise how stupendously/urgently/critical it is that i put my mudguards on!  and then i have an excuse to post another pic of my bike


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nah.......Breezy Bloomers.


Gusty Gussets…


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  drizzly again boo...guess i'll sit here muttering 'wheres my mudguard bolts' ****ers still havent arrived. Packages seem to arrive quick as lightening or snail pace slow......the company should realise how stupendously/urgently/critical it is that i put my mudguards on!  and then i have an excuse to post another pic of my bike


Usually you get the bolts with the mudguards, or were they not the correct size for the bike?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2021)

Talking of debit cards, I am off to wander round to the supermarket for a few things........and will use my card as usual.


----------



## Chief Broom (19 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Usually you get the bolts with the mudguards, or were they not the correct size for the bike?


I did get some cheapish ones...probably false economy after ive paid for the bolts!  i expect the dearer guards come with all the fittings.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nah.......Breezy Bloomers.




I like that


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2021)

I don't like the way this section is going.
I do my best to keep standards up ie no rude words or smut BUT certain people are trying to lower the tone


----------



## numbnuts (19 Nov 2021)

Morning, I've just got up


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I don't like the way this section is going.
> I do my best to keep standards up ie no rude words or smut BUT certain people are trying to lower the tone


Not sure it was very high to start with 

Didn't buy much. Couple of ready meals, beans, porridge and cat food which was the main thing I went for. I know it's cheap rubbish, but Miss Molly is currently addicted to Whiskas poultry in gravy 🐱 Oh, and I noticed a filled panini in the chilled bit so got one to try for lunch.


----------



## Paulus (19 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I use mine all the time.


I use my credit card for everything these days, have done since the start of the pandemic. I rarely use cash nowadays.
It always gets paid off in full by direct debit every month though.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nah.......Breezy Bloomers.



It has a certain ring to it.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> I use my credit card for everything these days, have done since the start of the pandemic. I rarely use cash nowadays.
> It always gets paid off in full by direct debit every month though.


I don't possess a credit card. Never been tempted by one as I'm not very good with money!


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I don't like the way this section is going.
> I do my best to keep standards up ie no rude words or smut BUT certain people are trying to lower the tone


What the testicle sphincter do you mean?


----------



## Chief Broom (19 Nov 2021)

Phew! thats a worry off my mind  living in a holiday style cabin my heating/cooking is by bottled gas....not having a car i thought i would have to borrow a neighbours wheel barrow, and its a fair old way  anyhow i just walked up to the farm shop and the owner said he would drop them off free of charge!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure it was very high to start with
> 
> Didn't buy much. Couple of ready meals, beans, porridge and cat food which was the main thing I went for. I know it's cheap rubbish, but Miss Molly is currently addicted to Whiskas poultry in gravy 🐱 Oh, and I noticed a filled panini in the chilled bit so got one to try for lunch.




The bar was practically buried underground to start with


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2021)

Is it me or does anyone else think the black Friday deals on Amazon this year are utter rubbish.

Mr WD wants a compressor. The one he was looking at has actually gone up in price not down. 

The one thing I am interested in is Hugo Boss perfume for women. It's now half price.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it me or does anyone else think the black Friday deals on Amazon this year are utter rubbish.
> 
> Mr WD wants a compressor. The one he was looking at has actually gone up in price not down.
> 
> The one thing I am interested in is Hugo Boss perfume for women. It's now half price.


Methinks it's mostly a big con to shift stuff that they're stuck with!


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2021)

Is it black friday? Didnt even realise it was Friday if im honest.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Is it black friday? Didnt even realise it was Friday if im honest.




Yes. And it is.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Is it black friday? Didnt even realise it was Friday if im honest.


It’s actually next Friday but started early as usual!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2021)

My panini was very nice. Chicken, bacon and cheese. Glad I let it stand for the full 2 minutes as instructed or I would have burned my gob!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> What the testicle sphincter do you mean?


Rude words like 'gussetts' and 'wind'. Its just right for my innocent mind.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2021)

Probably fish today


----------



## numbnuts (19 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Is it black friday? Didnt even realise it was Friday if im honest.


 
Some members of society want to see a name change, they have ruled out white


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Some members of society want to see a name change, they have ruled out white


I think we should let Friday decide whatever it wants to be.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Nov 2021)

Early up. Grabbed a coffee and then knocked off a quick session on the gym. 

Cleaned the bungahouse whilst Mrs SD did the weekly shop. 

Now off to town for a couple of bits & pieces. 

Mini party night tonight cranking up for the usual Saturday night shenanigans. Yippee!


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> I use my credit card for everything these days, have done since the start of the pandemic. I rarely use cash nowadays.
> It always gets paid off in full by direct debit every month though.


Me too on the credit card front, although I always have £200 - £300 in my wallet......just in case.


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2021)

Fish and chips in the Hare & Hounds at Cattistock. Open fire, good beer and a historic building - what more could you want?


----------



## numbnuts (19 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Fish and chips in the Hare & Hounds at Cattistock. Open fire, good beer and a historic building - what more could you want?
> 
> View attachment 618385
> 
> ...


tartar sauce


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Me too on the credit card front, although I always have £200 - £300 in my wallet......just in case.


I have always paid by credit card as it gives you 30 days+ before the money goes out.
Makes no difference now but it did when interest rates were over 10%.......better in my account than theirs.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Fish and chips in the Hare & Hounds at Cattistock. Open fire, good beer and a historic building - what more could you want?
> 
> View attachment 618385
> 
> ...


Another sausage


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2021)

I use my debit card for everything. However I do keep about £400 in cash in the house just in case.


----------



## gavroche (19 Nov 2021)

Had a quick 16 miles ride but the chain was skipping every so often. Chain and cassette are both new so must be the cable. Anyway, I came across those two beasts on the Llandudno promenade.
View attachment 618405

View attachment 618405


----------



## numbnuts (19 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I use my debit card for everything. However I do keep about £400 in cash in the house just in case.


I'm poor so only £100  kept in the safe


----------



## gavroche (19 Nov 2021)

I meant these two steam engines.


----------



## gavroche (19 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I use my debit card for everything. However I do keep about £400 in cash in the house just in case.


I never keep any money in the house. No need really.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm poor so only £100  kept in the safe





gavroche said:


> I never keep any money in the house. No need really.




I live in the middle of nowhere. You never know when it might be needed. I might get a visit from the local farmer who sells me firewood. A couple of loads would cost me £200. And if any emergency cones up then I have some. The nearest cash point is 9 miles away so not exactly close by. And people here don't take cards for stuff


----------



## pawl (19 Nov 2021)

Has anyone watched the lakes with Simon Reeve.I found it something of an eye opener.It looks at life of the people who live and work in the Lake District.I used to be a regular visitor to the Lake District As a visitor I saw it through the eyes of a visitor This program looks at life as it is for the people who live in the district The farmers the young people who find it difficult to find work and buy homes Well worth a watch


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Has anyone watched the lakes with Simon Reeve.I found it something of an eye opener.It looks at life of the people who live and work in the Lake District.I used to be a regular visitor to the Lake District As a visitor I saw it through the eyes of a visitor This program looks at life as it is for the people who live in the district The farmers the young people who find it difficult to find work and buy homes Well worth a watch



Sorry, I can't agree. SR seemed to be on a mission to unearth misery imo. Can't stand him at all tbh as he likes to ram his politics down everyone's throat at any opportunity. 

I was hoping for better but won't be watching the rest of it. 

The Supercar sequence and attendant comments were utterly crass imo. 

NB: not a rant at you.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Has anyone watched the lakes with Simon Reeve.I found it something of an eye opener.It looks at life of the people who live and work in the Lake District.I used to be a regular visitor to the Lake District As a visitor I saw it through the eyes of a visitor This program looks at life as it is for the people who live in the district The farmers the young people who find it difficult to find work and buy homes Well worth a watch





SpokeyDokey said:


> Sorry, I can't agree. SR seemed to be on a mission to unearth misery imo. Can't stand him at all tbh as he likes to ram his politics down everyone's throat at any opportunity.
> 
> I was hoping for better but won't be watching the rest of it.
> 
> ...




I have not watched it


----------



## numbnuts (19 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere. You never know when it might be needed. I might get a visit from the local farmer who sells me firewood. A couple of loads would cost me £200. And if any emergency cones up then I have some. The nearest cash point is 9 miles away so not exactly close by. And people here don't take cards for stuff


 
Yeah, you have to be more self sufficient than most


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I use my debit card for everything. However I do keep about £400 in cash in the house just in case.


What did you say your address was ?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2021)

I have to order my warfarin online every 4 weeks. I tried to do it in the early hours but was told that the GP practice had been 'disconnected' from my account! I have never encountered that before.

Oh, FFS... Thanks for the complete lack of advance warning, Todmorden Group Practice! 






If I had known then I would have filled in my request last week, when it was due. I delayed by a week or so to use up some of the stock of spare pills that I had built up.

I will probably be ok, but I was in the health centre yesterday having a blood test and could have handed over a paper request while I was there.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have to order my warfarin online every 4 weeks. I tried to do it in the early hours but was told that the GP practice had been 'disconnected' from my account! I have never encountered that before.
> 
> Oh, FFS... Thanks for the complete lack of advance warning, Todmorden Group Practice!
> 
> ...



That would have been too easy especially for the patients and we can't have that now can we.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm poor so only £100  kept in the safe


I haven't got a safe


----------



## numbnuts (19 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got a safe


I nicked mine ......do you want one and what colour


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got a safe




I have one. All I need is to remember the combination to it


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That would have been too easy especially for the patients and we can't have that now can we.


It isn't a huge deal for me because I cycle past the health centre 4 or 5 times a week, but for some patients it could mean a significant journey.

I have been past the health centre already today when I went shopping at Lidl but didn't know about that message then. If it is still dry later I will do a bonus loop on the singlespeed bike and drop my paper request off. I think I will skip the second hill this time though!

I haven't got a safe, but that is no problem - I haven't got much money to put in one anyway. I used to store my money in premium bonds but have now cashed in all but my 'lucky' 13 to enable me to limp through to my state pension.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Nov 2021)

Mission accomplished! A wonderful day out and some great pubs visited. The gents loo in Poole Hill Brewery was exemplary. Ladies note, the loo seat has been left in the correct “ up “ position. 😉


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That would have been too easy especially for the patients and we can't have that now can we.



Of course we can't, that would mean acknowledging what the "S" in NHS stands for


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Nov 2021)

My patch this afternoon


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Has anyone watched the lakes with Simon Reeve.I found it something of an eye opener.It looks at life of the people who live and work in the Lake District.I used to be a regular visitor to the Lake District As a visitor I saw it through the eyes of a visitor This program looks at life as it is for the people who live in the district The farmers the young people who find it difficult to find work and buy homes Well worth a watch


I’m a big fan of young Mr Reeve, always excellent, this was no exception. Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Nov 2021)

Finally a day where I had free time to go out for a ride!!!

not only that but I think I have solved the personal transport for the future


Flying Bikes!!!!!

My solution is perfectly safe and feels JUST like riding a bike normally - but you take a huge shortcut without the need to roads or tracks - and even over water!!!

not sure how I did it but it is absolutely confirmed by Strava




My wife was rather alarmed when she snooped on me - sorry checked if I was OK via the Beacon Text feature and found that I was apparently stopped just short of the SIlver Jubillee bridge and had been there for some time. She was wondering if something had gone wrong or maybe I had fallen off () and was lying in a ditch out of sight or maybe under a lorry.
She rang me to check - weirdly just after I sinished a chat with a strange woman - to check after which strava started again

ANyway - anyone know how to file a Patent for a flying bike???


----------



## pawl (19 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’m a big fan of young Mr Reeve, always excellent, this was no exception. Looking forward to the next episode.


Mage

I felt quite heartened by the young people in the program received from various organisations.One young farmer aged 18 was running a sheep farm after both his parents passed away.
It seems that the National Trust are blaming the sheep farmers are responsible for damaging the fells Unsure if it is that organisation is responsible for the word it’s sheep wreck

As much as I love what remains of are wild uplands i can’t imagine a harder job than a hill farmer for not a lot of financial reward The average of hill farmers is 59
like you I thought his report was balanced .To be honest I have.never heard of Simon Reeves so I am not aware of his political preferences Like you I’m looking forward to the next episodes


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Nov 2021)

Snap . Spot on .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Nov 2021)

A couple of gins this evening, a Tobermory followed by the iconic Harris. It might be sacrilegious to say it but I think I preferred the Tobermory.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A couple of gins this evening, a Tobermory followed by the iconic Harris. It might be sacrilegious to say it but I think I preferred the Tobermory.




I have Kopperberg gin


----------



## 12boy (19 Nov 2021)

ColinJ, Christmas dinner is similar except many have ham. Turkeys are most available at Thanksgiving and are at their cheapest....mine was 99 cents a pound.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have been past the health centre already today when I went shopping at Lidl but didn't know about that message then. If it is still dry later I will do a bonus loop on the singlespeed bike and drop my paper request off. I think *I will skip the second hill this time though!*


I skipped the first hill as well and just went the direct way!

I found the postbox at the health centre and put my prescription request letter in there. I then saw a notice stuck inside the front door to the building... "_We are not handling paper requests due to Covid-19, please email any requests to..._"!!! 

The notice looked like it had been there for some time and the postbox looked pretty new, so I reckon they put the box there once they decided to shut down the online system. They should then have removed the notice from the door because it is confusing having 2 different messages which contradict each other. 

At the bottom of my request letter, I asked them to email me after they process the request. I checked and I still have 2.5 weeks worth of meds left so I can afford to wait until the end of next week to see if they sort me out.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2021)

I am testing my bike's front light with freshly charged batteries. It isn't super-bright but it uses 3 small (AAA) batteries so I imagine that they won't last many hours on full power. My guess would be about 1.5 hours. I have set an alarm to remind me to keep checking that it is still working.

Once I know how long full power lasts, I will recharge the batteries, run the light for an hour on full power, and then see how long I can get beyond that on reduced power.

I don't do a lot of riding in the dark, but I was using that light to get back to Garforth station on last Saturday's ride and I didn't have a clue if it would last long enough. I was carrying small '_be seen_' lights for backup, but they definitely are _NOT_ '_see by_' lights.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, Friday shopping day's come round again, the weeks are flying by.


Week 46 coming to an end tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> As long as you stand downwind, you should miss the fall out.


Shouldn't that be upwind?


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it me or does anyone else think the black Friday deals on Amazon this year are utter rubbish.
> 
> Mr WD wants a compressor. The one he was looking at has actually gone up in price not down.
> 
> The one thing I am interested in is Hugo Boss perfume for women. It's now half price.


Tell him to check Machine Mart. I'll check to see if they've sent a discount code.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Fish and chips in the Hare & Hounds at Cattistock. Open fire, good beer and a historic building - *what more could you want? *
> 
> View attachment 618385
> 
> ...


More than 13 & 12 "chips", and less salt on the plate.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm poor so only £100  kept in the safe


You have a safe!!


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have to order my warfarin online every 4 weeks. I tried to do it in the early hours but was told that the GP practice had been 'disconnected' from my account! I have never encountered that before.
> 
> Oh, FFS... Thanks for the complete lack of advance warning, Todmorden Group Practice!
> 
> ...


If you're going to be running out before the system is back up and running, call 111 for an emergency prescription.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> If you're going to be running out before the system is back up and running, call 111 for an emergency prescription.


(In theory,) They should be up and running in time, so I should be okay even if they completely ignore my letter! Still, it's handy to know about 111 - thanks.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am testing my bike's front light with freshly charged batteries. It isn't super-bright but it uses 3 small (AAA) batteries so I imagine that they won't last many hours on full power. My guess would be about 1.5 hours. I have set an alarm to remind me to keep checking that it is still working.


Blimey, I'm impressed by those little batteries - so far, the light has been on full power for 2 hr 45 mins!


----------



## numbnuts (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Chief Broom (20 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  fitted the mudguards! what a faff..well the rear one was anyway, i shall now [after my coffee and when its stops raining] go find a scenic location and take a pic of the gloriously attired 201


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  fitted the mudguards! what a faff..well the rear one was anyway, i shall now [after my coffee and when its stops raining] go find a scenic location and take a pic of the gloriously attired 201


My least favourite bike job! First time was a nightmare until I realised it was best not to trim the stays until last thing once you were sure the guard was sitting perfectly. 

Another mild and windy start but some rain forecast and then the temperature is to drop overnight and tomorrow morning doesn’t look much above freezing.


----------



## Chief Broom (20 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My least favourite bike job! First time was a nightmare until I realised it was best not to trim the stays until last thing once you were sure the guard was sitting perfectly.
> 
> Another mild and windy start but some rain forecast and then the temperature is to drop overnight and tomorrow morning doesn’t look much above freezing.


Morning Mo  no stays to trim with these, they have rubber grommet thingammys which the stays push into. The guards fit perfectly..time will tell if they stay that way.
Its been so mild the cold weather will come as a shock...will have to get my thermals out


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A couple of gins this evening, a Tobermory followed by the iconic Harris. It might be sacrilegious to say it but I think I preferred the Tobermory.


How do you drink it eg neat or long. If long, what with ?
I enjoy the occasional g&t before a meal but never thought about it as a "stand alone" drink.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2021)

Morning all.
Woke at 0300 with a headache. Tossed and turned for 2 1/2 hours then fell into a deep sleep.
Sat listening to Tony B with SoTS now.
I got most of the jobs done yesterday ......just one lot of stuff to fold and one to go in the tumble drier.
So a chill day really.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks, carer here at half six, not the regular one, she's got a weekend off, I've been out to the bin, its cold and dry but too dark to to see anything else, ironing this morning, rugby to watch and listen to this afternoon and F1 this evening.


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Off out doggie walking this morning, then finding somewhere for lunch.
All of the parking machines were down yesterday so I was eventually forced to download the Just Parking app. Bit of a faff, but it seems to work well.
Been trying to book a Covid booster for the past 2 weeks but all the nearest centres are 40 miles away.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2021)

I've been looking at my memories on facebook this morning and 6 years ago I posted,

"They thought it might be all over, it will be by Christmas, in three week time I'll be 64 and only twelve months till I officially retire. This morning I dropped my notice on the gaffers desk, I'm Finishing early, the Friday before Christmas"

So at Xmas it will be six years since I retired.


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2021)

gavroche said:


> I meant these two steam engines.
> View attachment 618408


They're not 'steam engines' - they're technically 'traction engines'.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2021)

I have belatedly risen!


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> They're not 'steam engines' - they're technically 'traction engines'.


But they are powered by a steam engine .


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2021)

I am here ( just). I stayed in bed as it was nice and warm 

Dry here (at the moment) with only a slight breeze. The weather is set to get colder here tomorrow though. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How do you drink it eg neat or long. If long, what with ?
> I enjoy the occasional g&t before a meal but never thought about it as a "stand alone" drink.


With Fevertree tonic, 50:50


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2021)

Going to take the puppy for a short walk and give my car a clean.


----------



## pawl (20 Nov 2021)

Dull dark and dismal at the moment Just the sort o f conditions that inspires me to go for a ride,I don’t think 🧐 😠😠😠


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, bright and breezy here.
Yesterday I discovered that when ordering (presumably small) things from John Lewis I can have them delivered to the local Co-op. Very handy. I think they might also offer the same for Amazon purchases too.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> With Fevertree tonic, 50:50


So I assume you think Fevertree is worth the cost.
I have only ever used bog standard stuff.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2021)

Im full of oaty bar and coffee and cwnt be arsed to move.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So I assume you think Fevertree is worth the cost.
> I have only ever used bog standard stuff.


Yes we much prefer it to the Schweppes stuff.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> But they are powered by a steam engine .



Yes, a traction engine powered by a steam engine.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I use mine all the time.


With all the stuff you buy I'm surprised it isn't exhausted! 


Mo1959 said:


> Methinks it's mostly a big con to shift stuff that they're stuck with!


My eldest works for a major clothing brand. Some lines are specifically manufactured for Black Friday.


Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  fitted the mudguards! what a faff..well the rear one was anyway, i shall now [after my coffee and when its stops raining] go find a scenic location and take a pic of the gloriously attired 201


Awful job. I hate it.


Dave7 said:


> How do you drink it eg neat or long. If long, what with ?
> I enjoy the occasional g&t before a meal but never thought about it as a "stand alone" drink.



When Mrs P makes one it isn't a *stand* alone drink!! We mix ours 50ml gin 150ml tonic of some sort. Always Fevertree. Always have a gin around 6.00pm Friday, Saturday, Sunday.

I'm afraid to admit currently we have Tanqueray Export strength, Tanqueray Seville Orange, Cuckoo Spiced, Cuckoo Solace, Ophir Spiced, Edinburgh Rhubarb and Ginger..........hic!

Cuckoo Distillery is about three miles from our house.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> With all the stuff you buy I'm surprised it isn't exhausted!
> 
> My eldest works for a major clothing brand. Some lines are specifically manufactured for Black Friday.
> 
> ...


Have you thought about moving closer, or even in?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, a traction engine powered by a steam engine.


Which reminds me - I must get my Mamod Traction engine out and give it another run sometime.
Grand-daughter is getting old enough to understand it - well maybe soon anyway


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2021)

Well good morning. It's breezy and grey. Didn't get home from Awards Night till 11.45pm having arrived at 6.00pm. Had six pints - one of IPA, five water. I know how to Rock 'n' Roll. A good night, people had fun, food and a few beers, some got trophies they anticipated and others trophies they didn't expect.

One of my great cycling buddies was given our new award for Outstanding Individual Achievement. He was really choked by this. Excellent!

I'm heading out for an hour on the bike soon. Then will see what the day brings.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you thought about moving closer, or even in?


Yes..........but decided it would be unwise. We like the variety, some people collect wine, we enjoy the very distinct flavours of different gins.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yes..........but decided it would be unwise. We like the variety, some people collect wine, we enjoy the very distinct flavours of different gins.


Dangerous, possibly habit forming.
Each to their own.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> With all the stuff you buy I'm surprised it isn't exhausted!
> 
> My eldest works for a major clothing brand. Some lines are specifically manufactured for Black Friday.
> 
> ...




Edinburgh rhubarb Gin is rather lush


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Which reminds me - I must get my Mamod Traction engine out and give it another run sometime.
> Grand-daughter is getting old enough to understand it - well maybe soon anyway



Mamod stationary engine in the bottom of the wardrobe, it dates from the 1960's and needs a repair.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Nov 2021)

Well, that woke me up!!! 

For last night's exciting front light battery life test I reduced the snooze duration on my phone alarm from its usual 20 minutes to a more useful 5 minutes. 

It was 04:30 when I got to sleep this morning. My alarm went off at 10:30 and I did a check to see how groggy I was... BAD - I need another 20 minutes, man. 

Snooze, beep, beep, beep. WTF - that only felt like seconds! 

Repeat. Same result. 

It took four short snooze cycles before I realised that I had left the duration set to 5 minutes... 

Properly awake now and have reset the duration to a compromise 15 minutes. 

Anyway, I know that you are dying to hear about my battery life test... 

The light gave full brightness for over 3 hours, and then faded down for about 45 minutes to the point where it was no longer useful. Call it 3 hours full power and 30 minutes emergency power. That is more night riding than I currently want to do, so I will make do with that. I can always buy a better light next year after my pension starts.


----------



## Paulus (20 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Edinburgh rhubarb Gin is rather lush


I am a recent convert to Gin. I too like the rhubarb flavoured variety.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Dangerous, possibly habit forming.
> Each to their own.


No, I'd have to disagree. One of us prepares tea then Mrs P and I sit down three nights a week at sixish to have G&T and a chat.......... routine possibly, habit no.


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2021)

Filled the car up with diesel - £66.
Shopping in Bridport.
Doggie walk done.
Lunching in the Hare & Hounds, Waytown.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No, I'd have to disagree. One of us prepares tea then Mrs P and I sit down three nights a week at sixish to have G&T and a chat.......... routine possibly, habit no.


Well, I meant moving closer to/into the distillery might be habit forming.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Filled the car up with diesel - £66.
> Shopping in Bridport.
> Doggie walk done.
> Lunching in the Hare & Hounds, Waytown.




I put half a tank of super unleaded in my car when I went to Morrisons last Saturday. For some reason I can't fathom it was 12 pence a litre cheaper than the new E10. Why?


----------



## pawl (20 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Dull dark and dismal at the moment Just the sort o f conditions that inspires me to go for a ride,I don’t think 🧐 😠😠😠




Changed my mind and did a hilly 15 miles


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I put half a tank of super unleaded in my car when I went to Morrisons last Saturday. For some reason I can't fathom it was 12 pence a litre cheaper than the new E10. Why?


Dunno.
I always fill up - never half a tank. It all gets used in the end.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Nov 2021)

I've not bought any fuel for 183 days  but I'm not counting


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Dunno.
> I always fill up - never half a tank. It all gets used in the end.


I always fill up** IF I am at a cheap(ish) station.
T'other day I had to settle for the local place so just got £15 worth.
**filling up is technically a bad thing as the extra weight reduces the mpg.
The way prices are fluctuating imo its irrelevant.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Dunno.
> I always fill up - never half a tank. It all gets used in the end.




I did fill it up. I only needed half a tank


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2021)

Watched the second half of Scotland v Japan rugby on Amazon Prime. Scotland won, but not at their best.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2021)

I'm listening to England v South Africa on TalkSport


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2021)

I am watching a programme about making bog rolls and the latest technology in toilets


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I did fill it up. I only needed half a tank


Which half ??

Sorry Classic


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Which half ??
> 
> Sorry Classic



The top half of course. Never bother with the bottom half.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am watching a programme about making bog rolls and the latest technology in toilets


It's a repeat from at least three years ago. Toilet tech has moved on in that time.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's a repeat from at least three years ago. Toilet tech has moved on in that time.


I started to watch that but thought it was a load of crap.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's a repeat from at least three years ago. Toilet tech has moved on in that time.




Top of the range Japanese ones can cost £10,000. Toilets not toilet paper that is


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2021)

Just had a 20 minute wander for some air. Can feel it getting colder now. Just on the home straight when I saw Maddie along the road just getting home on her bike. Brand new one out on her first ride. Fancy Liv carbon with electronic sram gearing. Very nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2021)

We are expecting rain at around 5 pm allegedly. The weather is supposed to be colder here from tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Top of the range Japanese ones can cost £10,000. Toilets not toilet paper that is


With e-mails for toilet paper samples worth £10,000, it seems there's toilet paper to go with that fancy toilet.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I started to watch that but thought it was a load of crap.


There's one that will "clean up" before you lift up after using it.


----------



## 12boy (20 Nov 2021)

First day in quite a while the wind didn't make cycling unpleasant so I got a few miles in. Gorgeous day. Yesterday was a 4.8 mile round trip on foot to get 13 lbs of dog food but, while pleasant, not as pleasant as today's ride. When l got back I made a mess of green chile with ground turkey, a pound of hot chopped green chile, a 15oz can of diced tomatoes plus 6 cloves of garlic and 2/3 of a large sweet onion. The chile was hotter than the hubs of hell but the homemade frijoles and Spanish rice covered with a mountain of grated sharp cheddar ameliorated the burn a bit. ( green chile can mean either the peppers or a stew made with meat, chile and tomatoes, so I used green chile to make green chile)
l had planned to go get a ton of sheep manure tomorrow so l'll get everything in the garden ready to spread it on Monday, probably.
Be safe and well


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2021)

12boy said:


> First day in quite a while the wind didn't make cycling unpleasant so I got a few miles in. Gorgeous day. Yesterday was a 4.8 mile round trip on foot to get 13 lbs of dog food but, while pleasant, not as pleasant as today's ride. When l got back I made a mess of green chile with ground turkey, a pound of hot chopped green chile, a 15oz can of diced tomatoes plus 6 cloves of garlic and 2/3 of a large sweet onion. The chile was hotter than the hubs of hell but the homemade frijoles and Spanish rice covered with a mountain of grated sharp cheddar ameliorated the burn a bit. ( green chile can mean either the peppers or a stew made with meat, chile and tomatoes, so I used green chile to make green chile)
> l had planned to go get a ton of sheep manure tomorrow so l'll get everything in the garden ready to spread it on Monday, probably.
> Be safe and well


Keep some to eat on Monday after the spreading has been done.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2021)

From my Facebook page tonight, Lol!


----------



## 12boy (20 Nov 2021)

Well, Classic, l have a couple quarts so I have enough for several flaming bunghole experiences. Now the nat'l weather says 20 mph winds at 8 am so I went for the sheep poo today and am back already. While shovelling the poo and bedding straw l noticed feathers and rembered Jack ( the poo owner) said his daughter raised sheep and chickens for 4H. In the poo I found an uncracked egg which seems to have solidified while in the manure pile. Weird, huh?


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2021)

12boy said:


> Well, Classic, l have a couple quarts so I have enough for several flaming bunghole experiences. Now the nat'l weather says 20 mph winds at 8 am so I went for the sheep poo today and am back already. While shovelling the poo and bedding straw l noticed feathers and rembered Jack ( the poo owner) said his daughter raised sheep and chickens for 4H. In the poo I found an uncracked egg which seems to have solidified while in the manure pile. Weird, huh?


Toilet paper in the fridge, ready for when required?

You'll be keeping the egg!


----------



## 12boy (21 Nov 2021)

Alas l left the egg behind. Chilled toilet paperdoesn't help. Where is an icy brook when you need one?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2021)

Morning all.
In bed early last night and felt I would sleep till 0800.
Nope....was lying awake at 0400 so got up.
Early radio 2 is better than most of the daytime crap they force on people.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2021)

Morning. A chilly start so lay as long as I could. Think I’ll do the hilly walk this morning.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2021)

good morning people, its a cold bright morning, carers here, family round later.


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2021)

I have risen!

Rather chilly heremin Poshshire this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Nov 2021)

Geez it feels cold outside but thermometer says 9⁰. I bought a very cheap new one and may need to review the situation.

Off for a ride at 8.30 so catch you all later.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2021)

Morning. A whopping 1 deg here . We had some rain overnight as well not much but I could hear it at around 4.30.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Chief Broom (21 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  less windy today so will be out for a spin showing off my splendid new mudguards to the world and my legions of adoring fans [a couple of scottie dogs next door and the horses in the field].  Im glad i have my maintenance book as im learning as i go, so give it a year and should be sussed to do most things.


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Bit of rain overnight here in Dorset and it's gone cooler. Sun's out though.
Will be off out and about after breakfast and after I've done my daily chores - emptying the toilet cassette and filling the water butt.
Sunday lunch booked at the Greyhound in Beaminster.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  less windy today so will be out for a spin showing off my splendid new mudguards to the world and my legions of adoring fans [a couple of scottie dogs next door and the horses in the field].  Im glad i have my maintenance book as im learning as i go, so give it a year and should be sussed to do most things.
> View attachment 618658



Looks good


----------



## numbnuts (21 Nov 2021)

Morning - nothing to report as yet


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2021)

Enjoyed my walk. I was warm enough all the way up through the town then up the hill but there was a freezing northerly wind when I reached the summit so soon cooled down again! Supposed to be even colder tonight. I don't mind if it's dry.

Actually saw a few cyclist heading out for a jaunt. All wrapped up with buffs under their helmets and leg warmers, warm jackets, etc. Rather them than me. Lol


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2021)

Still some nice autumn colours hanging on over the edge of the town on my way home.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, bright and chilly here too.


----------



## GM (21 Nov 2021)

Morning all... I've had a very busy week helping the boy out with a fiddly two handed job that he needed help with, glad it's a Sunday rest day with just taking the 🐶 for a walk.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Nov 2021)

Sunday morning walk. The temperatures have fallen, 3c with 8c promised. Next week looks similar.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2021)

It is 11:40 and I am struggling to get out of bed - as usual, I am more tired than when I went to sleep. 

I had intended to turn the light off at 04:30 but my phone crashed when I was trying to set the alarm and it was a deeper crash than ever before. Normally, holding down the power button gets it started again but this time it took me about 30 minutes to revive the device and the reset caused it to lose many of its settings. (I still haven't got the Wi-Fi set up on it because the password is downstairs and I am still in bed. I am using my tablet instead.) 

It is a lovely sunny day but I bet that it is really chilly outdoors. I need to buy 2 or 3 things from Aldi and should do my hilly loop to go there but I am not sure that I can be bothered when feeling like this. 

If I don't normalise my sleep pattern soon then I am in danger of starting to get up at sunset, eat breakfast at 5 pm, and my evening meal at midnight!


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It is 11:40 and I am struggling to get out of bed - as usual, I am more tired than when I went to sleep.
> 
> I had intended to turn the light off at 04:30 but my phone crashed when I was trying to set the alarm and it was a deeper crash than ever before. Normally, holding down the power button gets it started again but this time it took me about 30 minutes to revive the device and the reset caused it to lose many of its settings. (I still haven't got the Wi-Fi set up on it because the password is downstairs and I am still in bed. I am using my tablet instead.)
> 
> ...


Your clock/timer is/was 40 minutes slow.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2021)

Oh, I was going to say that I saw something odd last night... I walked my friend to the railway station for the last train home. On the way back, I saw quite a decent bike locked to the stand in the Aldi car park. The store was closed, with all the lights off, so all the staff and customers had obviously gone home. I wondered why the bike was still there? 

Had some cyclist been taken ill in the store and taken to hospital? 

Had the owner left it there while they went on a pub crawl? 

Was the owner even more forgetful than me, and walked home without their bike? 

Then I noticed 2 cars parked close together at the far end of the car park with the drivers apparently talking through open car windows. I wondered if they might have placed a 'bait bike' in the rack and were waiting to see if anybody stole it? It seems unlikely, given how hard it can be to get police interested in bike theft, but who knows? 

Anyway, it is now 12:10 and finally I feel less than half exhausted... Time to get up and face the day... Whoopee!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Your clock/timer is/was 40 minutes slow.


I type slowly on tablet screens!


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2021)

I must say that this Just Parking app seems to work very well.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Nov 2021)

Slow news day - I've just bought some ink


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Was the owner even more forgetful than me, and walked home without their bike?


Or... Forgotten the number for the combination lock! 

Mind you, the cable looked so flimsy that you could almost bite through it...


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2021)

Purveyor of stolen meat products in Beaminster?


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2021)

Just had the 'Small portion' .........


----------



## Tribansman (21 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It is 11:40 and I am struggling to get out of bed - as usual, I am more tired than when I went to sleep.
> 
> I had intended to turn the light off at 04:30 but my phone crashed when I was trying to set the alarm and it was a deeper crash than ever before. Normally, holding down the power button gets it started again but this time it took me about 30 minutes to revive the device and the reset caused it to lose many of its settings. (I still haven't got the Wi-Fi set up on it because the password is downstairs and I am still in bed. I am using my tablet instead.)
> 
> ...


Wrong thread I think, Mundane News thread that way 👉


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Slow news day - I've just bought some ink


I haven't got any ink


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got any ink


Not even in your pen!


----------



## numbnuts (21 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got any ink


Do you have a printer as I have two, an Epson and a Canon, the latter does not fire just in case you ask


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Do you have a printer as I have two, an Epson and a Canon, *the latter does not fire just in case you ask*


And if we don't ask?


----------



## numbnuts (21 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> And if we don't ask?


Well you'll the the answer if anybody asks you


----------



## gavroche (21 Nov 2021)

Bonjour. Quite cold today because of the wind. I went to see my grandson play rugby this morning, they won 22-17. When I got home, I watched the highlights of France-All Black and was delighted with the result 40-25. Not often New Zealand loose two games in a row so well done Ireland and France.
Nothing special planned for the rest of the day. Yesterday, I adjusted the gears on my Allez and all is well now. Possible ride tomorrow or the day after, depending on the weather.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not even in your pen!


I am not allowed to have a pen..
I have to use crayons


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2021)

I'll be off up the club for 1500hrs. Theres a band playing, and we're playing there in 2 weeks and I want to see how they set up. Of course, a Guinness or three may be required to help me blend in.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> I'll be off up the club for 1500hrs. Theres a band playing, and we're playing there in 2 weeks and I want to see how they set up. Of course, a Guinness or three may be required to help me blend in.


If its for medicinal purposes I think 3 pints is quite reasonable.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Or... Forgotten the number for the combination lock!
> 
> Mind you, the cable looked so flimsy that you could almost bite through it...


Either they found the scrap of paper with the number on, or they found a pair of nail scissors and cut through the cable - it isn't there now!



Tribansman said:


> Wrong thread I think, Mundane News thread that way 👉


It may have escaped your attention, but 99% of the posts in _THIS _thread are _also _mundane! 

The reason I quit those other similar threads is because people insisted on continuing to post spoilers about pro cycling races. Oh, er, hang on...


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am not allowed to have a pen..
> I have to use crayons


Sharpened ones!


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2021)

Good afternoon all. The sun is just going down, so darkness will be with us soon.
It's been a busy day, dog walking, a bit of vegetable shopping for a last minute change of plan for dinner, and then out in the garden clearing up last nights deluge of fallen leaves. They are very late this year possibly because of the unseasonaly warm weather.
My old Falcon also got a bit of TLC as it's going to get a run out tomorrow morning.
Spurs v Leeds on the radio at 4.30, so that just about takes up the day.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Nov 2021)

It's going to be a cold one tonight


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Nov 2021)

GCN showing fantastic racing from Koksijde today. Now waiting for Strictly.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's going to be a cold one tonight


Getting to that time to put the CH on timed.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Getting to that time to put the CH on timed.


I turned mine on last night on a 15 minutes on/15 minutes off cycle, on lowest heat, with some radiators turned off. That has got this room up to 17.8 degrees C.


----------



## 12boy (21 Nov 2021)

Our veggie bag had a veg soup package:
5 carrots
1 rutabaga
4 smallish spuds
1 yellow, 1 white onion
5 celery stalks with leaves
3 little kohlrabi
2 apple size tomatoes
2 small cabbages
Then I added 1 pint of mushroom broth and 1 chicken broth, salt coarse pepper and 1 1/2 lbs frozen meatballs which were browned in the oven. 
The baker dropped off a couple of fresh baguettes.
Gonna be windier than the hubs of hell later tonight.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

12boy said:


> Our veggie bag had a veg soup package:
> 5 carrots
> 1 rutabaga
> 4 smallish spuds
> ...


Can you sleep East-West tonight?
Just in case.


----------



## 12boy (21 Nov 2021)

Actually we do. Spontaneous levitation may occur.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

12boy said:


> Actually we do. Spontaneous levitation may occur.


No naked flames or there might be combustion as well.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Nov 2021)

12boy said:


> 1 rutabaga


I had to look that up... We call that a "_swede_".



12boy said:


> 3 little kohlrabi


And I have never heard of those either, but apparently we do use that name. I will have to look out for them.

I haven't yet found romanesco in the local shops. I have seen them in the past but never tried them.


----------



## 12boy (21 Nov 2021)

That intellectual and angsty Ringo film "Caveman" had Avery Schreiber igniting flatus but I am not sure it is really possible.


----------



## 12boy (22 Nov 2021)

I roasted a small Romanescue allong with a bunch of Brussel Sprouts and it was very similar to Broccoli.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2021)

I have risen! First!

Got a bad dose of the guinness farts.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2021)

Morning. Long lie.

Currently minus 1 here but should be perfect for a brisk walk. I’ll grab milk and cat food on the way home then do another shop tomorrow for the lighter stuff.


----------



## Paulus (22 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, a tad chilly outside, but no frost
The bin men have just come down the road, both the recycling and the rubbish lorries.
I will be out and about for a ride later on, after the dog walking and usual duties around the house.
Enjoy everyone.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2021)

Milk and cat food? Breakfast in the Mo household sounds delightful!


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

First frost of the year here in Dorset. Crunchy underfoot when I took the doggie out first thing for its wee.
Hitching up in a couple of hours time and towing back to North Devon.
We've had a good week here weatherwise - no rain, some sunshine and very still.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2021)

Good morning people, the carers here, and the physio will be here shortly, no bingo tonight, a group from the club's down to Yarmouth for the week.


----------



## Chief Broom (22 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  windy out there i can hear the breakers on the shore as the sea is only a few hundred yards away. Ive an incoming phone call this morning from Citizens advice as my landlord is not maintaining my cabin. Im not expecting to threaten him into action but rather it might add weight to my council house application. Its been quite stressful when it rains heavily as if the roof starts leaking the electrics will go down and the place will be uninhabitable....im too old for this kinda crap...


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2021)

Morning. By god it's a chilly one. -2 here and very white looking outside.

Must dig out my thermal nuclear bloomers I think. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2021)

Joy of joys .......I am off to the dentist at 09.00.
Now I hate going and I am told that this is a big job. They have allocated me a one hour session . Whoop de doop.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Joy of joys .......I am off to the dentist at 09.00.
> Now I hate going and I am told that this is a big job. They have allocated me a one hour session . Whoop de doop.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YoWom0CCRKM


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, bright and chilly here.


----------



## pawl (22 Nov 2021)

Getting dressed for cycling


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2021)

We have now reached the dizzying heights of -1 deg here. Positively scorchio


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2021)

My word it's cold here. The Monday Meander has been delayed till 10.30, Lord knows why no one has backed out!  

Catch you all later........I hope......


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> My word it's cold here. The Monday Meander has been delayed till 10.30, Lord knows why no one has backed out!
> 
> Catch you all later........I hope......


The first few years starting cycling when I was mad keen I remember many rides coming back with feet and fingers that were so numb, that I was close to tears with the pain when they thawed out when I got indoors. Thankfully, I have more sense now.


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Nov 2021)

Morning all . It’s a lovely cold crisp start to the day . Not that I’ve been out side you understand, it’s just what I thought as I looked out my bedroom window watching my daughter walk to the bus stop at eight o’clock this morning . 😂
I had a great sail yesterday but am paying the price for it now . The muscles in the tops of my legs are a little tight ( am out of practice with all this hiking lark 😂 ). 
I will be walking like # spotty dog for the next couple for the next couple of days . I really need to up my fitness now I am sailing faster dinghys again . I must get my cycling mojo back 🙁


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Getting dressed for cycling


Advisable, if you're finding it cold inside.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The first few years starting cycling when I was mad keen I remember many rides coming back with feet and fingers that were so numb, that I was close to tears with the pain when they thawed out when I got indoors. Thankfully, I have more sense now.



I've done rides in the past where I've got back with ice in my beard and a water bottle that's frozen solid, I'm not sure I'd want to do rides like that now.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2021)

My god. We are on a roll now. We have reached 1 deg here.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2021)

A good physio session this morning, they got my Good lady out to the car, but unfortunately she couldn't climb inside, but its progress, they'll try again next time, she needs to relearn how to transfer from wheelchair to car and its going to take a little time to learn, it seems a little strange someone having to learn to do something that most of us take for granted.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My god. We are on a roll now. We have reached 1 deg here.


Frost seems to be off the roofs now so must have risen slightly.

I have just ordered dog toys for the cat. See if she can chew through them in an hour!


----------



## numbnuts (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> A good physio session this morning, they got my Good lady out to the car, but unfortunately she couldn't climb inside, but its progress, they'll try again next time, she needs to relearn how to transfer from wheelchair to car and its going to take a little time to learn, it seems a little strange someone having to learn to do something that most of us take for granted.


I understand. MrsD can manage that with my help but its a struggle. Ahh 'twas only 18 months ago she was doing regular 3-5 mile walks.
Life, as they say, is a bitch.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Frost seems to be off the roofs now so must have risen slightly.
> 
> I have just ordered dog toys for the cat. See if she can chew through them in an hour!


You are going to give her psychological problems.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2021)

Back from the dentist.
She "reviewed the situation" and told me they are just lost fillings so she could re-fill them without drilling etc. If they don't work then its back to scratch.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I understand. MrsD can manage that with my help but its a struggle. Ahh 'twas only 18 months ago she was doing regular 3-5 mile walks.
> Life, as they say, is a bitch.



True, life can be a bitch, unfortunately these problems can be part of growing older.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> True, life can be a bitch, unfortunately these problems can be part of growing older.


I have always said "I refuse to get old".
Sadly my body did not listen.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> True, life can be a bitch, unfortunately these problems can be part of growing older.






dave r said:


> True, life can be a bitch, unfortunately these problems can be part of growing older.




MR WD has morphed into his second childhood mentally. However his body says otherwise.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Back from the dentist.
> She "reviewed the situation" and told me they are just lost fillings so she could re-fill them without drilling etc. *If they don't work then its back to scratch.*


I'd go back to the dentist, unless "scratch" is a nickname for yours.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2021)

Poached eggs went wrong. Kitchen now looks like the Hindenburg has crashed here.

Oh, the humanity!


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have always said "I refuse to get old".
> Sadly my body did not listen.



Yes, our bodies age and deteriorate but we're the same person inside that we've always been, well we are provided dementia don't take hold, so I recon a lot of these elderly people we see are seriously p***** of because they can't do the stuff they used to do.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Poached eggs went wrong. Kitchen now looks like the Hindenburg has crashed here.
> 
> Oh, the humanity!



I once had a jacket potato explode in the oven while it was cooking, I couldn't believe the mess it made, it took ages to clean the oven up afterwards.


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Poached eggs went wrong. Kitchen now looks like the Hindenburg has crashed here.
> 
> Oh, the humanity!



What were you cooking with ? ……. TNT 😂


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I once had a jacket potato explode in the oven while it was cooking, I couldn't believe the mess it made, it took ages to clean the oven up afterwards.


Did you not "stab it with your steely knife" before nuking it ?


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2021)

I was poaching them floating in the saucepan. Im a master, and normally turn out a neat and tidy egg. However, while my back was turned the Hindenburg clearly crashed intonthe saucepan and caused eggy water to spill out and dry upon every surface it touched.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Nov 2021)

I've been shopping, it was hard work, maybe it's just the cold


----------



## pawl (22 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, our bodies age and deteriorate but we're the same person inside that we've always been, well we are provided dementia don't take hold, so I reon a lot of these elderly people we see are seriously p***** of because they can't do the stuff they used to do.




I do thank my lucky stars that I can still most of the things I did albeit at a slower rate and more breaks for a cuppa Iwas thinking about my ride this morning.Disappointed that only managed 12Mph Why i should I just be thankful that I am still able to ride

When mrs p became unwell i wondered what the future held for us both Had a few hard weeks while she was recovering Thankfully she is we’ll One thing i did do was take inspiration from those of you on here who cope so well with there loved ones
We may never meet but the support really does help 

EDIT Forget what I just said above about what I said being able to do most things.I’ve just made a cup of coffee only problem is I forgot to put the cup in the machine before switching it on


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Did you not "stab it with your steely knife" before nuking it ?



I suspect I may have forgotten to stab it, the other one in with it was fine.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Nov 2021)

A belated good day to you all. It's bright sunshine and a chill breeze at the moment. Just back from a belated run as I was awaiting a delivery from UPS which didn't arrive until gone Noon. That's the grandson's Christmas present sorted. 
I have to report that the neighbours in the Bungalow over the road had their Christmas lights on last night 😮 I did check the Calendar to see if they were celebrating Diwali but that was earlier in the Month. 
Time for a bite to eat and some coffee. Stay safe folks


----------



## Sterlo (22 Nov 2021)

There's a house around the corner from us who light theirs up like Blackpool Illuminations, they've had theirs on for over a week already


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2021)

Guess who's had to clean the hob?

Oh the humanity!


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2021)

Back home now, caravan dropped off at the storage yard.
Nipped into Tesco to pick up lunch.
Once that's consumed I reckon it'll be time for a nap. I enjoy towing the van, but it can be quite tiring - especially on winding country roads - the level of concentration is high.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> There's a house around the corner from us who light theirs up like Blackpool Illuminations, they've had theirs on for over a week already


How weird . Surely the novelty will wear off by December.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Back home now, caravan dropped off at the storage yard.
> Nipped into Tesco to pick up lunch.
> Once that's consumed I reckon it'll be time for a nap. I enjoy towing the van, but it can be quite tiring - especially on winding country roads - the level of concentration is high.


You do well imo.
I only did it a few times and as you say it takes full on concentration.


----------



## 12boy (22 Nov 2021)

1 truckload of sheep ordure was too littIe so l got another which should be ample. I will unload it this morning and then rototill. Hopefully by the spring the winter snow will have rotted it in. The garden will be largely done until the spring planting so it will be on to the next thing. For the immediate future that will be helping Mrs 12 prepare the damn Thanksgiving food. 
Weather this week is fairly warm for late November but windy...l have read in some countries that when the wind blows hard for days it is ok to kill your wife. Never ok to kill your husband though. Also have read about people living in one room soddies in the Western plains going mad from the incessant howling of the wind. I am pretty used to the Wyoming wind although it is necessary to be dressed for it.
Be safe and well.


----------



## monkers (22 Nov 2021)

Blimey, I look away for what seems like 5 minutes, and you lot fill another 400 pages!

I hope all are well. xx


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2021)

monkers said:


> Blimey, I look away for what seems like 5 minutes, and you lot fill another 400 pages!


I'll summarise for you... 

Some of us have going to bed in the middle of the night and getting up in the middle of the day. Others have been going to bed in the middle of the evening and getting up in the middle of the night.

Some of us have been exercising like mad and others have acted as if it is mad to exercise.

Food has been shopped for, prepared and eaten. @Drago usually tells us what happens after that...

We have talked about TV shows, sports events, and lightweight politics.

And pets, central heating, and driving.

Apart from that, nothing much! 



monkers said:


> I hope all are well. xx


Not too bad, ta. And you?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> [Central heating] I turned mine on last night on a 15 minutes on/15 minutes off cycle, on lowest heat, with some radiators turned off. That has got this room up to 17.8 degrees C.


Ha - today it is 15 minutes on, another 15 minutes on, and all the other 15 minute intervals on too! Still on low heat, and some radiators off. It has only managed to get up to 16.6 C so far so it looks like I may have to turn some of the other radiators on.


----------



## monkers (22 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'll summarise for you...
> 
> Some of us have going to bed in the middle of the night and getting up in the middle of the day. Others have been going to bed in the middle of the evening and getting up in the middle of the night.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the catch up - sounds like folk have been having too much fun.

Yes I'm still breathing in and out; it's habit forming.

I had my last appointment with the Consultant at the hospital regarding the injury to my shoulder, seems the damage is permanent without much they can do. I've apparently snapped all the tendons that keep the shoulder complex in place. They all overstretched and snapped in the middle apparently, so no keyhole surgery job like I'd hoped. The X-ray of my shoulder while holding a weight is pretty interesting as one of usually horizontal bits tries to go near vertical being prevented only by the tension in my skin on top of my shoulder, so that's nice.

Apparently Houdini used to manage to escape from a straight jacket by intentionally dislocating his shoulder. This was deemed a skill. Being as mine is permanently dislocated, escaping from a straight jacket should be pretty straightforward; so always look on the bright side eh, and one never knows when one might need to do that.

I'm still in the habit of blacking out once or twice each day, sometimes I black out while it's light and come to in the dark without any sense of any passage of time, which is a most weird feeling. In fact it happened in the middle of typing this, that's another 20 minutes lost.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Nov 2021)

monkers said:


> Blimey, I look away for what seems like 5 minutes, and you lot fill another 400 pages!
> 
> I hope all are well. xx


 Hi.......again


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2021)

monkers said:


> Blimey, I look away for what seems like 5 minutes, and you lot fill another 400 pages!
> 
> I hope all are well. xx


Hi monkers. Excellent to hear from you.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2021)

Evening Harry -x-


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2021)

monkers said:


> Blimey, I look away for what seems like 5 minutes, and you lot fill another 400 pages!
> 
> I hope all are well. xx


Yay! @monkers is around.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2021)

monkers said:


> I had my last appointment with the Consultant at the hospital regarding the injury to my shoulder, seems the damage is permanent without much they can do. I've apparently snapped all the tendons that keep the shoulder complex in place. They all overstretched and snapped in the middle apparently, so no keyhole surgery job like I'd hoped. The X-ray of my shoulder while holding a weight is pretty interesting as one of usually horizontal bits tries to go near vertical being prevented only by the tension in my skin on top of my shoulder, so that's nice.
> 
> Apparently Houdini used to manage to escape from a straight jacket by intentionally dislocating his shoulder. This was deemed a skill. Being as mine is permanently dislocated, escaping from a straight jacket should be pretty straightforward; so always look on the bright side eh, and one never knows when one might need to do that.
> 
> I'm still in the habit of blacking out once or twice each day, sometimes I black out while it's light and come to in the dark without any sense of any passage of time, which is a most weird feeling. In fact it happened in the middle of typing this, that's another 20 minutes lost.




Er, but... _apart from that_, everything is ok?! 

That all sounds pretty horrid. Let's hope that somehow, _something_ can be done to help you!

Obviously you won't have the resources of someone like Chris Froome, but one sees people like him getting bolted back together after some pretty horrific crashes so these things are often possible if you get to see the right person.

Good luck!


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2021)

Blimey! It looks like @Drago has gone full Jason King.

Never....go....full.....Jason.....King.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ha - today it is 15 minutes on, another 15 minutes on, and all the other 15 minute intervals on too! Still on low heat, and some radiators off. It has only managed to get up to 16.6 C so far so it looks like I may have to turn some of the other radiators on.


Ah, _BOTH _radiators in this room are _already _on. I have now increased the setting on the boiler from '1' to '2' on an imaginary scale of 1-10. (It is a very simple combi-boiler with a mechanical timer and an uncalibrated temperature dial.) That should manage to get the temperature at least into the 17-18 degree range. 

I am wearing a lot of extra clothing but still feel cold, so I will just have to spend the money and do my bit to destroy the environment by burning more fossil fuel...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! It looks like @Drago has gone full Jason King.
> 
> Never....go....full.....Jason.....King.


He has only gone 2/3 Jason King... The bit behind the bass is normal!


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! It looks like @Drago has gone full Jason King.
> 
> Never....go....full.....Jason.....King.


What other sort of moustache is a bassist in a rock bamd supposed to have?


----------



## Sterlo (22 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> There's a house around the corner from us who light theirs up like Blackpool Illuminations, they've had theirs on for over a week already


Just taken a quick pic out of the bedroom window, they do it every year


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'll summarise for you...
> 
> Some of us have going to bed in the middle of the night and getting up in the middle of the day. Others have been going to bed in the middle of the evening and getting up in the middle of the night.
> 
> ...


You forgot about the Phantom Free Paper Pilferer!


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Just taken a quick pic out of the bedroom window, they do it every year


They only look out their window once a year, or is it something on the other side of the glass you're on about?


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

monkers said:


> Thanks for the catch up - sounds like folk have been having too much fun.
> 
> Yes I'm still breathing in and out; it's habit forming.
> 
> ...


Martin Riggs could do the same.

Loosing time and not knowing what you did is annoying, and you never get used to it. It's worse when it happens and you're not at home.


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The first few years starting cycling when I was mad keen I remember many rides coming back with feet and fingers that were so numb, that I was close to tears with the pain when they thawed out when I got indoors. Thankfully, I have more sense now.





dave r said:


> I've done rides in the past where I've got back with ice in my beard and a water bottle that's frozen solid, I'm not sure I'd want to do rides like that now.


With age comes Wisdom . I’ve learnt the hard way , I don’t bounce any more .
One winter about 30 years ago I used an old mountain bike for road riding . After one long cold ride .I arrived home went to unlock the garage door and found my neck shoulders and arms had frozen into my riding position. 
I used to stop at a roadside tea and burger van and got to know the owner .I called there on one bitterly cold day, he stared at me and said your some kind of pervert .


----------



## Saluki (22 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, _BOTH _radiators in this room are _already _on. I have now increased the setting on the boiler from '1' to '2' on an imaginary scale of 1-10. (It is a very simple combi-boiler with a mechanical timer and an uncalibrated temperature dial.) That should manage to get the temperature at least into the 17-18 degree range.
> 
> I am wearing a lot of extra clothing but still feel cold, so I will just have to spend the money and do my bit to destroy the environment by burning more fossil fuel...


I have one of those giant hoodies. It’s a 6XL, comes down below my knees, yet the sleeves are not wildly too long. They do ’manly’ colours, it’s not all fluffy koalas or baby pink. In fact mine is dark blue. Company called Kuddly, or similar. It’s very warm. Thought it might be a suggestion.
I put the heating on for 20 minutes, when I get in from work to vaguely warm the place up, then off. Big jumper and fluffy, thermal slippers will do me until it gets properly cold.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> With age comes Wisdom . I’ve learnt the hard way , I don’t bounce any more .
> One winter about 30 years ago I used an old mountain bike for road riding . After one long cold ride .I arrived home went to unlock the garage door and found my neck shoulders and arms had frozen into my riding position.
> I used to stop at a roadside tea and burger van and got to know the owner .I called there on one bitterly cold day, he stared at me and said your some kind of pervert .


Wisdom isn't necessarily learned as you get older, especially where you lot are concerned


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2021)

Saluki said:


> I have one of those giant hoodies. It’s a 6XL, comes down below my knees, yet the sleeves are not wildly too long. They do ’manly’ colours, it’s not all fluffy koalas or baby pink. In fact mine is dark blue. Company called Kuddly, or similar. It’s very warm. Thought it might be a suggestion.
> I put the heating on for 20 minutes, when I get in from work to vaguely warm the place up, then off. Big jumper and fluffy, thermal slippers will do me until it gets properly cold.


The temperature is up to 17.5 degrees now which feels a bit more comfortable. 

I'm already wearing quite a lot of clothing... cotton socks plus a pair of crocheted thick woollen socks over them, and knee-length compression sleeves. Long johns under my warmish trousers. A long-sleeved base layer, thick tee-shirt and a padded lumberjack shirt over that. A pair of crocheted fingerless mitts. 

Oh, and to keep my face and head warm...







(That was taken the other day while the lumberjack shirt was in the wash. I don't normally wear sunglasses indoors, but a photo without them was _exceedingly _unflattering! )


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> With age comes Wisdom . I’ve learnt the hard way , I don’t bounce any more .
> One winter about 30 years ago I used an old mountain bike for road riding . After one long cold ride .I arrived home went to unlock the garage door and found my neck shoulders and arms had frozen into my riding position.
> I used to stop at a roadside tea and burger van and got to know the owner .I called there on one bitterly cold day, he stared at me and said your some kind of pervert .


I used to commute in all weathers, down to -11 and colder, rain, sleet snow, ice and sun, nothing stopped me, I used to commute in steel toe capped boots, if the ride was very cold it would be an hour before my feet warmed up.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The temperature is up to 17.5 degrees now which feels a bit more comfortable.
> 
> I'm already wearing quite a lot of clothing... cotton socks plus a pair of crocheted thick woollen socks over them, and knee-length compression sleeves. Long johns under my warmish trousers. A long-sleeved base layer, thick tee-shirt and a padded lumberjack shirt over that. A pair of crocheted fingerless mitts.
> 
> ...


What'll you do when it gets cold. You'll not fit through the doors.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I used to commute in all weathers, down to -11 and colder, rain, sleet snow, ice and sun, nothing stopped me, I used to commute in steel toe capped boots, if the ride was very cold it would be an hour before my feet warmed up.


Newspaper under the top half, protecting the chest?


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wisdom isn't necessarily learned as you get older, especially where you lot are concerned


Well I think that is totally uncalled for . I was trying very hard to like you .


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Newspaper under the top half, protecting the chest?



I usually used a scarf.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I usually used a scarf.


No descents at speed in the colder weather then.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The temperature is up to 17.5 degrees now which feels a bit more comfortable.
> 
> I'm already wearing quite a lot of clothing... cotton socks plus a pair of crocheted thick woollen socks over them, and knee-length compression sleeves. Long johns under my warmish trousers. A long-sleeved base layer, thick tee-shirt and a padded lumberjack shirt over that. A pair of crocheted fingerless mitts.
> 
> ...




Downstairs its usually 20-21 degrees, I put the heating on when I get up and turn it off when I go to bed, upstairs the back bedroom is heated, I'm drying washing in there, the rest of it is on low.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> No descents at speed in the colder weather then.



A couple


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> What'll you do when it gets cold. You'll not fit through the doors.


I'll turn the heating up a bit rather than wearing even more! I have never turned it up higher than about 4/10 though because (a) It costs too much & (b) I get too hot.



dave r said:


> Downstairs its usually 20-21 degrees, I put the heating on when I get up and turn it off when I go to bed, upstairs the back bedroom is heated, I'm drying washing in there, the rest of it is on low.


That is a bit too warm for me. I like it at 18.5 to 19.0 when I am wearing what I listed above. If I stripped off a lot of that extra clothing then 20-21 might be ok.

I'm feeling very comfortable now despite the thermometer only reading 1 degree higher than this afternoon. It might be because it is against the wall across the room and not reading the temperature over here. I'll try moving it nearer to me... 

PS Nope, same reading. Either that 1 degree made all the difference, or eating a hot meal did.


----------



## 12boy (23 Nov 2021)

Hey monkers...welcome back darlin', you have been missed. Hope you overcome your health probis.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2021)

I have risen! 1st!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2021)

Good morning. Quite mild out today and certainly much warmer than yesterday.

Today? Well it's Tuesday so I'll head off to collect the small person in 20 minutes or so.

I've realised remarkably little is happening in my life recently. Not sure how I feel about this. A friend recently told me she felt Covid-19 had accelerated her mental ageing. Her daughter told her not to be daft. I've thought about this and suspect there may be something in it. That's depressing. 

I've decided to buy a new phone.......that's a depressing exercise. Takes me ages to reach a decision.


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'll turn the heating up a bit rather than wearing even more! I have never turned it up higher than about 4/10 though because (a) It costs too much & (b) I get too hot.
> 
> 
> That is a bit too warm for me. I like it at 18.5 to 19.0 when I am wearing what I listed above. If I stripped off a lot of that extra clothing then 20-21 might be ok.
> ...



If I drop the heating down anymore I get complaints from the management.


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Paulus (23 Nov 2021)

Good morning all from a frosty Barnet 
A lovely sunny start to the day. 
More of the same today. Domestics, dog walking and then out on the bike for a while

Another busy day in paradise.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2021)

Morning. Apparently it's -1 here. Very white outside but its bright. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Back to routine today.
Off out for some shopping this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, a bright start here.
Watched the second episode of Simon Reeve’s Lake District programme last night, thought provoking as ever.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2021)

Question Time
What'll you be doing with the extra second of daylight today?


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Nov 2021)

Good Morning folks.
Bright and frosty this morning. Veg Box, Black bin and group walk this morning followed by a trip to the Library to pick up a book I reserved and return the previous in the series. That will be followed by a trip in to Poole to collect daughter's Christmas present from Go Outdoors. 
Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Chief Broom (23 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  no frost here, reckon its warmer here than darn south! Wind has dropped so will be saying hello to my favourite hills this morning. Went for a short spin yesterday and a deer jumped out on me, will have to watch out for them as dont fancy going over the handlebars 

pic is a fawn by Loch Brora last spring


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Question Time
> What'll you be doing with the extra second of daylight today?


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2021)

I'm up too


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Question Time
> What'll you be doing with the extra second of daylight today?




I wasted mine reading your post


----------



## monkers (23 Nov 2021)

Sorry carcass elevation sequence is completed here. Tea, toast, and Frank Cooper's are next on the agenda, before bimbling potential evaluation.

I might be back later to talk bicycles and stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2021)

A good, heavy sleep last night and woke at 0810....very nice.
Have I woken up in a different universe ?? There is a post from a guy called @Dirk which suggests he isn't going to have a pub lunch 
Maybe I should go back to bed.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A good, heavy sleep last night and woke at 0810....very nice.
> Have I woken up in a different universe ?? There is a post from a guy called @Dirk which suggests he isn't going to have a pub lunch
> Maybe I should go back to bed.


Maybe you haven't woken up yet! 
This may all be a dream.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Quite mild out today and certainly much warmer than yesterday.
> 
> Today? Well it's Tuesday so I'll head off to collect the small person in 20 minutes or so.
> 
> ...


Just read that again. I am quite content but those thoughts were a bit depressing.

Small person is two feet away in her high chair, Weetabix and pear puree have gone down cleanly, bagel in one hand Tomee Tippee cup in other, spoon on table...........

.......we are playing throw bagel, spoon and cup on floor and see what Grandad does..........Granddad is currently ahead as he sneaked another bit of clean bagel to her!!!!


----------



## gavroche (23 Nov 2021)

Salut. Got up at 9.30 this morning !!!  Half the day gone already and it is dull and wet today. I think the ride is cancelled so no idea what I am going to do later. I might go to Andy's Tyres and see about replacing the front two on the car or I might not.
Anyway, time to take Molly for her walk so


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A good, heavy sleep last night and woke at 0810....very nice.
> Have I woken up in a different universe ?? There is a post from a guy called @Dirk which suggests he isn't going to have a pub lunch
> Maybe I should go back to bed.


He must be ill


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Just read that again. I am quite content but those thoughts were a bit depressing.
> 
> Small person is two feet away in her high chair, Weetabix and pear puree have gone down cleanly, bagel in one hand Tomee Tippee cup in other, spoon on table...........
> 
> .......we are playing throw bagel, spoon and cup on floor and see what Grandad does..........Granddad is currently ahead as he sneaked another bit of clean bagel to her!!!!


Thank god all my grandchildren are adults now. My youngest grandsons (twins) are 19 and at Uni. At my advanced age i doubt I would have the patience to cope with one that small. Hopefully none of my grandchildren are anywhere near wanting to make Me a great grandmother (thank heck)


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2021)

The water was coming out of my water filter very slowly this morning, just replaced the filter, more expense, still I've got six months to save up until I need another one.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2021)

Just back from the supermarket for the usual ready meals!  Why did I buy chocolate........some days I just can't resist......never going to lose the half a stone of extra lard I'm carrying at this rate!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2021)

Cottage pie for us today. It's still bloody freezing here


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2021)

Seeing that it's nearly Christmas, I declared today is a fruit cake day, I can practise making and eating it.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Cottage pie for us today. It's still bloody freezing here


We have 5c


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> He must be ill


Nah......saving my money for tomorrow's lunch with best mates, somewhere in Lynton.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> We have 5c




We have 4 deg


----------



## PaulSB (23 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank god all my grandchildren are adults now. My youngest grandsons (twins) are 19 and at Uni. At my advanced age i doubt I would have the patience to cope with one that small. Hopefully none of my grandchildren are anywhere near wanting to make Me a great grandmother (thank heck)


It's OK in fact WD. We're fortunate granddaughter is a very happy, content baby and is happy to be here. I put her calmness down to her parents.

Only had one bad day when she was proper poorly and couldn't get off to sleep.

All is good 👍


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2021)

Bad management, putting said fruit cakes in oven at 11:00 has made my walk a lot later.......or not at all as the cake is not ready yet  Oh well maybe an evening walk in the dark 
Up date 
Just had my renewal for Cycling UK £48 not due until next year so I better start saving, why does everybody want my money


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's OK in fact WD. We're fortunate granddaughter is a very happy, content baby and is happy to be here. I put her calmness down to her parents.
> 
> Only had one bad day when she was proper poorly and couldn't get off to sleep.
> 
> All is good 👍



You lucky thing.


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2021)

Spent the morning splitting plants in a border which had become overgrown, Just looked at the weather forecast Looks some what rough from Friday Looks like it’s time to get the turbo out Oh joy.


----------



## Chief Broom (23 Nov 2021)

Phew that was a hard grind today  into a head wind for 10m then up my hill then whooshed back. Kept checking my mudguards were ok as they make a bit of noise here and there...no worries though wasnt anything loose.
Off for my booster jab in a while, nurse is really good with the needle can hardly feel it....terminology is always wrong though its not a 'scratch' its a god'damn 'prick' and always will be ....prickety prick prick prick!


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2021)

I ordered a new cordless drill off eBay, from a place in Doncaster, yesterday at 5pm.
It was delivered at 12.30 today. Free p&p.
How do they do that?!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2021)

monkers said:


> Tea, toast, and Frank Cooper's are next on the agenda


I was thinking that '_Frank Cooper_' must be obscure cockney rhyming slang for some post-breakfast bodily function, but then I found *THIS*! 

I nipped out to get a Metro, via my 6 km lumpy singlespeed loop. Unfortunately, the PPP had struck and the paper stand at the station was empty. Fortunately, a hunt around the premises revealed a discarded Metro which I picked up and brought home. I would tear out the puzzle page, discard the rest of the paper, and wash the Covid virions off my hands. Obviously, the plague-ridden paper reader would have completely ignored the puzzle page. Only I was wrong... the PPPS** had got there before me! The otherwise pristine paper was missing the very page that I was looking for. Great minds think alike... and are probably used to solve the Times or Guardian crosswords. Lesser minds (such as mine and the PPPS) also think alike, but make do with the Metro****!





** Phantom Puzzle Page Snaffler

**** I have been solving Times Quick Cryptic crossword puzzles as well. I have 3 books of them and have so far completed 60 of the 280 puzzles. I don't really need the Metro puzzles, but they are easier and I like to see if I can complete them while drinking my afternoon pot of coffee. I have a book of Full Metal Times Cryptics but I am not at that level yet. I have only managed about 20% of puzzle #1 after hours of trying. More practice required.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2021)

Another nice walk had. Watched the tail end of a pheasant shoot across the river. Couple of escapees and one not so lucky! Also met lots of nice dogs for my dog fix for the day including a new Golden Retriever pup


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank god all my grandchildren are adults now. My youngest grandsons (twins) are 19 and at Uni. At my advanced age i doubt I would have the patience to cope with one that small. Hopefully none of my grandchildren are anywhere near wanting to make Me a great grandmother (thank heck)


When you’re grandchildren do become parents. They will say to say there miss behaving children, “ if your not good I will take you to see Great Grandma “ .


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> When you’re grandchildren do become parents. They will say to say there miss behaving children, “ if your not good I will take you to see Great Grandma “ .




I shouldn't laugh but they probably will


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2021)

Parents/grandparents/grandchildren
Rather sad, but I'm a father in name only and a grandfather that never was


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Parents/grandparents/grandchildren
> Rather sad, but I'm a father in name only and a grandfather that never was


I haven't got any kids.


----------



## 12boy (24 Nov 2021)

On the Groucho Marx show there appeared a lady who had 19 kids as her claim to fame. Groucho said "19 kids, really?"
She puffed herself up and snottily informed that "l really love my husband". To this Groucho replied "l really love my cigars, too but I take them out of my mouth once in a while." Pretty racy for 50s US tv.


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2021)

I have risen! 1st!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2021)

This is how I felt this morning after a crap night’s sleep due to eating far too much yesterday!


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks, the carer was early this morning, looking out the window its too dark to work out what its like out there, it must be cold judging by how cold it was in here when I came downstairs.


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning, Lol.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks, a trip into town yesterday, got theatre tickets, picked up daughters Christmas present from Go Outdoors and ended up by “ doing a Dirk “ and having a pub lunch! Such mid week decadence, I even popped into the shop near the bus stop and treated myself to a Kit Kat ( the “ diet “ version judging by the size they are now ) 
Time for coffee ☕️
stay safe folks 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2021)

Good morrow to one and all. Slightly warmer here today. That doesn't mean it's warm, just that it isn't as cold as yesterday .

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Doggie walking first thing - just round the block, as old dog doesn't go far these days and takes forever to do so. She'd rather stay in bed. 
Then we're off to Lynton to meet up with our best mates from Minehead for a spot of lunch.
At this time of year Lynton is like a one horse town where the horse has died - hopefully, we'll find somewhere open.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Nov 2021)

Good morning. Grey and mildish here. Out for a short ride with my fellow pedalling pensioners at 9.30. I need to be home by 1.00/1.15 so may skip the cafe stop - also forecast for heavy rain at lunchtime.

Important meeting with my son's care providers this afternoon. Will be at Ewood tonight to watch the Mighty Rovers play the Posh........🤞Posh don't prove mightier than my lot!!!!

Take care.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2021)

morning very hard frost here -1c


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, a damp start here.
Yesterday’s telly highlight was a find on Sky Showcase, a channel that I didn’t know we had. “Royal Bastards : Rise of the Tudors” was littered with f’s and c’s and unstinting in its violence, not usually my sort of thing at all. But the story telling was compelling. Looking forward to next episode.
Afterwards I looked up what was happening in Scotland at this time. It wasn’t much better. While the houses of Lancaster and York were battling for the English throne the houses of Stuart and Douglas were doing similar here, albeit nothing like on the same scale.


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  soggy drizzly and the sun hasnt got his hat on, will be walking today. Got my housing application off so hope they offer me something before my roof disintegrates. Somewhere peaceful would be good not much bothered about anything else.


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning, the oldies are the best, lol


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> morning very hard frost here -1c


I haven't got any frost 
We had severe frost on Monday but it must have warmed up.
Its grey and to quote a certain Welsh woman.......its cold but not as cold.
Domestics this morning. Paperwork this afternoon*
*I,am fighting to get a) a blue badge and b) disability allowance..........they do NOT want to help.


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got any frost
> We had severe frost on Monday but it must have warmed up.
> Its grey and to quote a certain Welsh woman.......its cold but not as cold.
> Domestics this morning. Paperwork this afternoon*
> *I,am fighting to get a) a blue badge and b) disability allowance..........they do NOT want to help.



Are they the same there as here, my Good lady had to go for an assessment before she got hers, I had to take her a a place on Widdrington road for them to assess her mobility, at the time she was still mobile with the help of a walking frame.


----------



## gavroche (24 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Grey and mildish here. Out for a short ride with my fellow pedalling pensioners at 9.30. I need to be home by 1.00/1.15 so may skip the cafe stop - also forecast for heavy rain at lunchtime.
> 
> Important meeting with my son's care providers this afternoon. Will be at Ewood tonight to watch the Mighty Rovers play the Posh........🤞Posh don't prove mightier than my lot!!!!
> 
> Take care.


Bonjour. 9.30 till 1pm would be a long ride for me, about 40 to 45 miles. 
Dull and misty today .


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got any frost
> We had severe frost on Monday but it must have warmed up.
> Its grey and to quote a certain Welsh woman.......its cold but not as cold.
> Domestics this morning. Paperwork this afternoon*
> *I,am fighting to get a) a blue badge and b) disability allowance..........they do NOT want to help.


After my accident I was given a blue badge, had it for a number of years. After the test got harder I gave it up as it was more hassel than it was worth, I didn't mind jumping through hoops, but they wanted me to clap as well


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2021)

Bearing in mind Mrs D has MS, walks with a stick at best and a wheechair at worst, is blind in one eye, wears hearing aids, struggles with her hands, and remember, this is a progressive illness for which their is no cure, so we used to claim DLA as it was back then. Short of having no limbs, or being dead, it's difficult to actually be any more disabled for the purposes of day to day living. As such she got high rate mobility and middle rate living.

Then along comes PIP and the DWP take it all off her. I took them to court, DWP never even bother show up. I have 27 years experience prparing cases and giving evidence in court, so I represented Mrs D and stuck it right between the DWPs buttocks. The court give her a lifetime award of max living and max mobility, and sent a letter to the DWP censuring them and questioning the suitability of the staff employed by Capita to be doing the assessments. So the DWP ended up paying their own court costs, back pay, interest and a small amount of compo for the upset and distress their unlawful actions have caused.

As is typical with everything a government tinkers with, from DLA to police pensions, attempts to trim a few quid off the budgets usually costs them 10 times that in compensation.


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Bearing in mind Mrs D has MS, walks with a stick at best and a wheechair at worst, is blind in one eye, wears hearing aids, struggles with her hands, and remember, this is a progressive illness for which their is no cure, so we used to claim DLA as it was back then. Short of having no limbs, or being dead, it's difficult to actually be any more disabled for the purposes of day to day living. As such she got high rate mobility and middle rate living.
> 
> Then along comes PIP and the DWP take it all off her. I took them to court, DWP never even bother show up. I have 27 years experience prparing cases and giving evidence in court, so I represented Mrs D and stuck it right between the DWPs buttocks. The court give her a lifetime award of max living and max mobility, and sent a letter to the DWP censuring them and questioning the suitability of the staff employed by Capita to be doing the assessments. So the DWP ended up paying their own court costs, back pay, interest and a small amount of compo for the upset and distress their unlawful actions have caused.
> 
> As is typical with everything a government tinkers with, from DLA to police pensions, attempts to trim a few quid off the budgets usually costs them 10 times that in compensation.



Well done, my Good Lady is on DLA at the lowest level and has been for years, but they've never tried to move her to PIP, though that might be due to her age.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2021)

Just checked my bank account on the 15th I had my winter fuel allowance  I think I will save it for my next car and freeze to death in the mean time 
It looks like we are having our walls in the halls and stairway repainted, we are to last ones to be told, but we only live here


----------



## Paulus (24 Nov 2021)

Good morning all.
A very grey and damp morning here.
Off out soon to lunch at our friends new place, they moved in 4 weeks back. It's a flat in an old converted mill on the river Rib in Standon, Hertfordshire.


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2021)

Im thinking of making a solar heater, something like this...

https://project.theownerbuildernetwork.co/2017/03/13/diy-solar-furnace/

Weve a south facing frontage and when the sun shines even weakly in the winter thats a lot of heat wattage gping waste right there.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Im thinking of making a solar heater, something like this...
> 
> https://project.theownerbuildernetwork.co/2017/03/13/diy-solar-furnace/
> 
> Weve a south facing frontage and when the sun shines even weakly in the winter thats a lot of heat wattage gping waste right there.


I saw something similar to that on YouTube. They had it fitted so that they could open a window in the living room and the heat went Into the room. Looked a bit fugly though.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Nov 2021)

My Garmin thingy told me to “move” again so I went for a 3 mile walk, the first mile it was bloody cold, but after that I warmed up a bit  still only 5c here


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My Garmin thingy told me to “move” again so I went for a 3 mile walk, the first mile it was bloody cold, but after that I warmed up a bit  still only 5c here


I rely on my Brain thingy, but it hasn't said a word yet today. Time is getting on so perhaps I should get up anyway! 

I want to do my lumpy little Metro loop and actually get a paper this time. I also need to pick up my prescription (the health centre staff DID read the letter I dropped off last week when their online system was down) and do some shopping. I would rather do all that in daylight!


----------



## pawl (24 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this morning, the oldies are the best, lol
> 
> View attachment 619107




Very appropriate that I pick up my new spec’s tomorrow I hasten to add I don’t have a cat.Perhaps I should check when I get my new specs.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Im thinking of making a solar heater, something like this...
> 
> https://project.theownerbuildernetwork.co/2017/03/13/diy-solar-furnace/
> 
> Weve a south facing frontage and when the sun shines even weakly in the winter thats a lot of heat wattage gping waste right there.


That looks like a great project. Many years ago the place I worked at had a commercial/ industrial refrigeration repair department which was next to our electrical department. One of the guys there built something very similar using copper piping inside a frame with a sheet of ally at the back. He got the lads in the paint shop to spray it matt black iirc.


----------



## gavroche (24 Nov 2021)

Two new front tyres fitted on the Juke. Should be fine till the new car comes now. Back tyres should last till then.


----------



## monkers (24 Nov 2021)

gavroche said:


> Two new front tyres fitted on the Juke. Should be fine till the new car comes now. Back tyres should last till then.



I took our camper for the MOT today, 'all good' the man said and I came away with a ticket and only £27 lighter!

Next jobs are to return a cycling jacket to Chain Reaction (a bit small) and arrange to take my poor wrecked Trek Emonda frame to the menders for carbon repair work.


----------



## GM (24 Nov 2021)

G'day folks...Very cold first thing this morning so stayed in bed a bit longer. Bought a new duvet last week, which makes it nice and toasty what with Alan🐶 keeping my back warm it's a real job getting up.

Like Monkers, I've had a lot of catching up to do, back on track now!


----------



## 12boy (24 Nov 2021)

Got the garden fairly well rototilled on Monday and we have had a few inches of nice wet snow overnight. The residual heat on the streets has melted it as it fell but dirt and grass still a couple inches. I may cruise a few alleys and load up a lot of leaf bags which will be rototilled in as well.
Around noon or so the streets will be dry and I will go for a ride, prolly on my Brompty. During the high winds I mounted some studded snows on my 'Dale but won't ride that until the streets are snowy and/or icy. I already have an extra front wheel for the Brompty with studded Schwalbe and a single speed rear wheel upon which I will put the other studded. Should be pretty good on ice but more than a few inches of snow will likely be too much. As Ben Franklin said " the only difference between men and boys is the cost of their toys."
Other than that I will be helping Mrs 12 with the absurd Thanksgiving feast which she is determed to prepare even though it will be me and her only.
Be well and safe.


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I saw something similar to that on YouTube. They had it fitted so that they could open a window in the living room and the heat went Into the room. Looked a bit fugly though.


I have an idea for a neater and more discreet inlet pipe for the warm air.


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2021)

From my Facebook page this afternoon, lol.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I want to do my lumpy little Metro loop and actually get a paper this time. I also need to pick up my prescription (the health centre staff DID read the letter I dropped off last week when their online system was down) and do some shopping. I would rather do all that in daylight!


Done!

I managed to get the Metro this time. It was the same time of day as yesterday's failure but there were about 25 papers left as opposed to 0, so unless there are an awful lot more rail travellers on Tuesdays than Wednesdays, I can only think that the difference is whether or not the PPP has struck.

I solved the crosswords pretty quickly so my braincells are still working, but I still only feel 75% awake. I feel 25% awake when I am asleep and 25% asleep when I am awake. My crazy sleep pattern needs to get sorted out! I am getting up so late that there is often only 3-4 hours of daylight left when I finally do...


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Are they the same there as here, my Good lady had to go for an assessment before she got hers, I had to take her a a place on Widdrington road for them to assess her mobility, at the time she was still mobile with the help of a walking frame.


We haven't been asked to go for assessment. We have a Doctors letter** that clearly says she will be in a wheelchair permanently........we have sent them that letter.
**15 smackers for a one paragraph letter. What the f**k have I been paying for all my life ??


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We haven't been asked to go for assessment. We have a Doctors letter** that clearly says she will be in a wheelchair permanently........we have sent them that letter.
> **15 smackers for a one paragraph letter. What the f**k have I been paying for all my life ??



These days its all about the cash, there's some wonderful doctors, nurses and carers out there, but the administrators are another story, getting a Blue Badge is a faff but will make life easier.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2021)

Ooh - I just got an email supposedly from the local council. It probably _IS _from them, but I am going to check by going via their website rather than clicking the link provided. They are talking about providing bank details, which always raises suspicions... 

If it _IS _genuine, then I will get an extra £30 towards my bills this winter. Couples will get £60. This is because the government has coughed up some more cash.

I will report back later...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I will report back later...


*It is genuine*, so I have applied! (I am entitled to it because I get council tax reduction.) 

Check your local council website to see if you might get it too.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2021)

The claim only took me 2 minutes and if accepted I will get the money within 3 days. £900 an hour - that isn't a bad investment of my time!


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> My *Garmin thingy told me to “move” again* so I went for a 3 mile walk, the first mile it was bloody cold, but after that I warmed up a bit  still only 5c here



I rely on Mrs @BoldonLad to tell me to move. She claims I spend to much time sat on my backside, tapping away on the computer. I. always move when she tells me, very obedient I am


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got any frost
> We had severe frost on Monday but it must have warmed up.
> Its grey and to quote a certain Welsh woman.......its cold but not as cold.
> Domestics this morning. Paperwork this afternoon*
> *I,am fighting to get a) a blue badge and b) disability allowance..........they do NOT want to help.


It's by appointment only for Blue Badges here. Only thing is you've to make the appointment, to collect the forms at on of three computers at the central library. Limited disabled access, the lift has been out of order more than in order, since they opened it.

You then go back once you've completed the paperwork, to make another appointment to be seen.

Absolutely lovely system.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2021)

When I was out doing my little 6 km loop today I saw a man three times, riding a cargo bike in different parts of town. I don't think that it had a motor, but I will take a closer look next time that I spot the bike. If it is only pedal powered then the rider must be pretty fit - he was doing some of the same little hills as me. The bike itself looked pretty heavy and obviously must be carrying a load much of the time.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> When I was out doing my little 6 km loop today I saw a man three times, riding a cargo bike in different parts of town. I don't think that it had a motor, but I will take a closer look next time that I spot the bike. If it is only pedal powered then the rider must be pretty fit - he was doing some of the same little hills as me. The bike itself looked pretty heavy and obviously must be carrying a load much of the time.


Black, with a large box on the front?




Chances are it's a "Cargodale" bike and rider, doing deliveries. They have e-assist and they have two riders who go up Mytholm Steeps on a regular basis.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Black, with a large box on the front?
> View attachment 619194
> 
> 
> Chances are it's a "Cargodale" bike and rider, doing deliveries. They have e-assist and they have two riders who go up Mytholm Steeps on a regular basis.


It was similar to that bike but I can see the motor on that one. I certainly wouldn't fancy riding a cargo bike up Mytholm Steeps without e-assist! 

For non-locals who may have forgotten my pictures - this climb...


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2021)

It's having the steering and the wheel that's doing the direction changing three foot apart that puts me off.





The brakes work though.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The claim only took me 2 minutes and if accepted I will get the money within 3 days. £900 an hour - that isn't a bad investment of my time!


You'll have a new bike in an afternoon with that rate!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll have a new bike in an afternoon with that rate!


It will only be a week's worth of mid-winter fuel bill, but I wasn't expecting it and '_every little counts_'. 

Next year though, when my immensely tedious and uninspiring soon-to-be award-winning and lucrative puzzle game has been unleashed on the world...


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It will only be a week's worth of mid-winter fuel bill, but I wasn't expecting it and '_every little counts_'.
> 
> Next year though, when my immensely tedious and uninspiring soon-to-be award-winning and lucrative puzzle game has been unleashed on the world...


You mean you're not getting the £900 an hour!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You mean you're not getting the £900 an hour!


They sacked me after 2 minutes!


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They sacked me after 2 minutes!


I'd appeal the sacking.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'd appeal the sacking.


Or stop faffing about and actually finish developing some of those games...


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2021)

I have risen! 1st!

Walk Mini D to school, a spot of ironing, in the studio with the band tonight. A busy day by my standards.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2021)

I am defo 1st......will be back shortly


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2021)

B*st*rd......how did you sneak that in grhh


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2021)

Back now .
I am doing an 0800 Aldi dash.
Lots of bits n bobs to do today but no major jobs.
I woke at 05.50 and it was black. 0700 now and its still black. When is summer coming.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks,
Meeting up with friends for a pub lunch today, oh the decadence, that’s twice in one week! I’m also expecting a delivery from Amazon having purchased a new external SSD drive for my computer at an excellent price 👍
Stay safe folks ☕️


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

I think my car may have a slow puncture - detected by my newly installed TPMS system. One corner was down to 20psi yesterday morning. All the others holding at 32psi. 
I blew the low one up yesterday, so I'll check it again this morning to see where it stands and take it down to the local garage if it needs fixing.



Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Meeting up with friends for a pub lunch today, oh the decadence, that’s twice in one week!



Pffft............amateurs!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, bright and chilly here.


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am defo 1st......will be back shortly


Who you calling Shorty?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2021)

Morning. Another -1 here and really frosty as well. Not going anywhere today as the road at the bottom of my lane the A470 is closed today. God knows why.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2021)

It's raining now as well. That's gonna cause problems with the already Icey conditions.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2021)

I was actually first but couldn't be arsed posting............still can't! Oh, I just have.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I was actually first but couldn't be arsed posting............still can't! Oh, I just have.


No I was first but couldn’t be £&#@(“%* arsed


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> No I was first but couldn’t be £&#@(“%* arsed


No! I am Spartacus!


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Nov 2021)

Morning follks  Grim, grey n grotty out there, hope it brightens up  Saturdays forecast is snow with a howling 40mph gale....lovely, hope my Tesco delivery isnt cancelled


----------



## Paulus (25 Nov 2021)

Good morning all. 
A nice sunny start to the day here. 
The washing is almost finished, the machine is spinning the wash now. I will put it out on the line for a few hours to see if will dry.
The usual stuff to do today, but probably won't get a bike ride in today. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Meeting up with friends for a pub lunch today, oh the decadence, that’s twice in one week! I’m also expecting a delivery from Amazon having purchased a* new external SSD drive* for my computer at an excellent price 👍
> Stay safe folks ☕



I. am waiting for mine to arrive too, thanks for the tip 

Amazon really are amazing (forgetting about all the none payment of tax etc etc), ordered 17:00 Wednesday, left there place in Knottingly (Works) at 01:00 Thursday, at Newcastle at 04:00.

Edit: delivered at 10:05


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2021)

Hello, beautiful clear sky and sunshine, frost still on the ground. Absolutely terrible sleep, been awake since around 2.15 but grabbed an hour about 6.00am. Feel like shite. 

Mrs P has announced the planned trip to IKEA is cancelled. A small mercy. This news is providing just enough motivation to start doing something.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2021)

Sleep cycles are odd things. I normally get around 6 hours and feel awful when I wake up. This time I only got 4 but feel better than usual! 

It will catch up with me this afternoon so I will have a doze later.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


It is, isn't it! 

My heating is timed for my usual late awakening so I hopped out of bed to start it early today. Hiding in bed until the house warms up a few degrees. 

I don't fancy doing my Metro and shops run either until it gets a bit warmer out.


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


Put some clothes on!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello, beautiful clear sky and sunshine, frost still on the ground. Absolutely terrible sleep, been awake since around 2.15 but grabbed an hour about 6.00am. Feel like shite.
> 
> Mrs P has announced the planned trip to IKEA is cancelled. A small mercy. This news is providing just enough motivation to start doing something.


Ikea had a serious fire last night. It is burned to the ground.
NB
It hasn't really but if you show her my message it will give you some relief.
No thanks needed


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Put some clothes on!


I have, I'm wearing vest pants socks and my fleece onesie but it's still


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I have, I'm wearing vest pants socks and my fleece onesie but it's still




My eyes. My eyes


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2021)

Talking of sleep patterns.....
I was up at 05.50 and felt good, ready for the Aldi dash.
07.15 that fatigue sh*t hit me and I staggered back to bed.......just woke up.
@PaulSB strange the you felt shite whereas I felt sh*t........obviously your poor upbringing


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My eyes. My eyes


What's wrong with your eyes, one piece clothes are a lot warmer than two Fact.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Nov 2021)

IKEA , possibly the absolute worst retail experience there is .Fortunately Mrs JK and I agree on this .


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> What's wrong with your eyes, one piece clothes are a lot warmer than two Fact.


Disagree.
I went to the shop yesterday wearing my wife's one piece bathing costume and I was cold.
Mind you it did reduce the lumpy bits showing.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> IKEA , possibly the absolute worst retail experience there is .Fortunately Mrs JK and I agree on this .




I agree with you on that


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My eyes. My eyes


Here you go Welshie, this should keep you warm


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Here you go Welshie, this should keep you warm
> 
> View attachment 619269




I'm sure Mr WD would look very fetching in that.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2021)

I've never been to an IKEA as I don't need any furniture or meatballs, I heard about the meatballs on another site and thought it was a bit strange thing to have in between the lounge and the bedding department


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2021)

I've only ever been to IKEA once, and that was about 35 years ago when they opened the one Wednesbury. Only went coz they were doing a free lunch. The meatballs were OK though.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2021)

I went to Ikea once but overshot the department that I wanted. It took me another week to get round the 1-way system and go back to it!


----------



## Paulus (25 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> IKEA , possibly the absolute worst retail experience there is .Fortunately Mrs JK and I agree on this .


Myself and MrsP went there once years ago, I have not been back since. 
MrsP has done on a couple of occasions.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> What's wrong with your eyes, one piece clothes are a lot warmer than two Fact.


They are a pain when you need the loo though!


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> They are a pain when you need the loo though!


 
Yes they are, but being warmer outweighs that...............just


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> IKEA , possibly the absolute worst retail experience there is .Fortunately Mrs JK and I agree on this .


I used to be an avid collector of Vinyl and CD’s .One day Mrs JK gave me an ultimatum. You either stop buying records and CD’s , or go to IKEA and buy some more shelving units . I instantly lost my enthusiasm for adding to my music collection.


----------



## GM (25 Nov 2021)

G'day folks... Another cold morning, winter draws on!

Highlight of the day is a trip to the recycling centre (skip) this afternoon.

I've bought a couple of things from Ikea recently, click and collect where you park in a designated area and they bring it out to you. Result, you don't have to go in!


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello, beautiful clear sky and sunshine, frost still on the ground. Absolutely terrible sleep, been awake since around 2.15 but grabbed an hour about 6.00am. Feel like shite.
> 
> Mrs P has announced the planned* trip to IKEA is cancelled*. A small mercy. This news is providing just enough motivation to start doing something.



Try not to be too disappointed


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Nov 2021)

Just had a walk along the sea via the golf coarse, got over this hill when i was slightly perturbed to see a golf cart/caddy thing happily trundling along all on its own  maybe it was the ghost of a long dead golfer....or maybe a the machines have become self aware and are rising up eek!  nope, a couple hundred ft to my left the operator of this spooky device appeared, presumably with a remote in his pocket.....is there nothing now which doesnt have a battery!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2021)

Speaking of golf courses... Did you hear about the pig invasion of a golf course in Calderdale? (Report *HERE*). I laughed when I read the article, but I wouldn't fancy getting into an argument with one of those beasts!


----------



## numbnuts (25 Nov 2021)

Gone very cold here only 2c


----------



## 12boy (25 Nov 2021)

-3 C with a 25 mph wind. Not too great for biking or a stroll. Today is Thanksgiving and gorging and drinking and watching football is what most people do. It will warm up to 7C, though. All that is left to cook today are green beans, mashed taters and the turkey. Not too bad. I will be allowed to prepare the beans, peel boil and mash the taters and pretty much cook the turkey so Mrs 12 will have an easier day.
BTW, the engine swap on my rototiller worked really well. The new 212cc Predator motor is considerably more gutsy than the old one was. I was googling the motor to determine what some bolt sizes were and apparently gokarters turbo chatge these motors to get 20 hp. I cannot imagine they last too long with that output. 
Well, be safe and well. I fear in a few hours I will be semicomatose and groaning as I massage my distended abdomen.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Nov 2021)

A very enjoyable little walk in East Lothian today, from Tyninghame taking in views of Bass Rock and Tantallon Castle and visiting what is claimed to be Britain’s smallest harbour.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Nov 2021)

I've had a bit of a moment. I needed to post two parcels to the same address. I needed a large grey envelope of the sort sold in post offices.

Our local post office is in the newsagent and run by a very nice Indian lady - this is important.

I approached the counter:

"Please could I have one of those large grey elephants"

"You've come to the right shop"

We both disolved in to howls of laughter to the consternation of the next person to walk through the door..........who is a friend!


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2021)

12boy said:


> -3 C with a 25 mph wind. Not too great for biking or a stroll. Today is Thanksgiving and gorging and drinking and watching football is what most people do. It will warm up to 7C, though. All that is left to cook today are green beans, mashed taters and the turkey. Not too bad. I will be allowed to prepare the beans, peel boil and mash the taters and pretty much cook the turkey so Mrs 12 will have an easier day.
> BTW, the engine swap on my rototiller worked really well. The new 212cc Predator motor is considerably more gutsy than the old one was. I was googling the motor to determine what some bolt sizes were and apparently gokarters turbo chatge these motors to get 20 hp. I cannot imagine they last too long with that output.
> Well, be safe and well. I fear in a few hours I will be semicomatose and groaning as I massage my distended abdomen.


You'll be moaning on the morrow. Especially when you see the amount of washing-up to be done.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Nov 2021)

Hello again you lot
been away for a few days - too much going on in that life that doesn't happen via a computer


anyway
2 busy days
yesterday grandkid no 3 (aka annoying child 3) was delivered by his parents at about 9:30 to be entertained and fed and changed 
then AC 2 was to be met at their house from his bus from special school
the AC 1 needed picking up from after school multi-sport (aka football) at 4:20
then 'the parents' arrived back at 6 plus a bit (lot)

BIG news - baby had walked 4 steps with a walker and no support - first time ever 
massive DRAMA with 9 year old due t incident with school uniform and sport club and over sensitivity and stuff - all duely avoided and sorted out by Pops (me) applyin logic and "trust in Mummy and Daddy" andbasic talking until drama stops

and SEN kid was basically happy and ate all his dinner - as usual with Gran and Pops - 


so - basically - normal kids day



today - car had to go to have the windscreen washer bottle fixed due to leak - lot of money for a plastic bottle
garage seem fine - but have to get it from 'main dealer'
soooooo - seems reasonable
but the 'main dealer' couldn;t get it to then within 24 hours
more like a few day
sooo - Tuesday this week - so the garage suggest I book it in on Wednesday or Thursday because it WILL arrive Tuesday


annnnnnd
it did arrive Tuesday






at a garage in Kent


My garage rang and asked wher it was - were told it has 'been delivered'
they check in case someone esle had signed for it
then rang back and found the delivery address - $deity knows where they go tthat one from

so they were rather dubious it would jave got back to Honda and been packed up and sent off again to



probably


my garage in Widnes


anyway - rang this morning and it hadnot arrived
but they had been 'assured' it would arrive 'this morning'


arranged that they would ring me when it would arrived


they rang at about 3:30

which is the afternoon by my reckoning


anyway - jumped on the folding ebike (which I had got out and sorted) and rode up to get it

and drove it back with a wallet lighter by £200

for a plastic bottle and a water pump

but DAMN the washers work better


and it is the first fault on the car since I got it 5 or so years ago

so - kinda OK

still - busy day - had to have a bath to recover






OH - and Granddaughter (aka AC no 1) had an online Advent service at her (Catholic) school today

she was great - when we could see her

hopefully there isn't a nativity play


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hello again you lot
> been away for a few days - too much going on in that life that doesn't happen via a computer
> 
> 
> ...


What'll you be doing in the remaining 40 minutes of the day?


----------



## rustybolts (26 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> IKEA , possibly the absolute worst retail experience there is .Fortunately Mrs JK and I agree on this .


Hopping around on my one good foot while my broken one is hopefully healing , I started assembling an Ikea double bed last weekend . It was an experience akin to microsurgery on a Meccano woman in labour ( if anybody remembers Meccano sets ) I remember folk here said "good luck with that " . They were not wrong . I finally managed to finish the damn thing without breaking it. Never again. Her indoors wanted a grey bed and Ikea were the only outlet that had one in stock . A monstrosity of chipboard rubbish disguised in grey. Kitchen units , beds bookcases etc have moved to trendy colours and natural wood is out of fashion. Women are being sold rubbish and loving it!!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2021)

Morning. Was awake early so just got up. Better make the most of the morning before the wind and possible snow showers arrive later. 

DPD delivery today as I decided to upgrade my ipad which is getting a bit long in the tooth. The most recent one is getting good reviews for speed and screen quality so hoping I’ll notice the difference. I use it a lot so don’t mind the expense too much.


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Yay.....it's Fish Friday 
Taking old doggie for a walk first then having a stroll down to the village. It's blowin' and rainin' out there!
Central heating boiler sprung a leak yesterday. I managed to contact a (supposedly) reliable and competent plumber /heating engineer who is coming out on Monday to sort it. I've a feeling we may be in new boiler territory - this one is 16 years old.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2021)

A quick hello BUT I warn you I will be back
Yesterday was a complete washout with that fatigue. When it hits I sleep as in really deep heavy sleep.......so from 0600 till 1900 I must have slept 10 hours AND still slept well overnight.
So.....yesterdays planned Aldi dash was put on hold till this morning.
Oh.....its hissing down here.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2021)

Morning all. Dark. Biblical rain. Howling wind. The house is cold so heating switched on and I will start ironing shortly.

Slept from 10.15pm till 6.45am and feel much better for it.

I use eye drops to control/reduce pressure in the eye to prevent glaucoma. Recently I've been getting really fed up with using it. Ridiculous. I don't feel this way about other meds.

Will pop out this morning to deliver kit to club members. It's been a nightmare this year and the least I can do is drop kit off at their homes.


----------



## Paulus (26 Nov 2021)

Morning all.
It appears to be windy and grey outside, no rain yet. 
An early dog walk followed by some domestics, but I don't think it is a day for a bike ride, although I may have to pop up to the local grocers for some bits and pieces later.
Baton down the hatches for storm whatever it's called this time.
Enjoy your day peeps.


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Nov 2021)

Morning all


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks, its cold, dark and wet this morning, shopping later.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2021)

Ooooo........how exciting. Just had a text from DHL which I thought was a scam. Went online on my laptop as a precaution, put in the tracking number and yes I have a delivery on its way.........

.........I have absolutely no idea what I ordered. Surprise!

Possibly a large grey elephant? 🤔🤣


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks,
Grey and drizzly at the moment, I had an email from Brompton announcing “ Black Ride-Day “ , forget the shops, go out for a ride on your bike. We’ll certainly be avoiding Poole, last year the traffic was snarled up on all approaches, and as the bus station is in the town centre they were affected as well. A trip to the physio for Mrs Tenkaykev this afternoon, possibly with a detour to the brewery tap room afterwards. 
stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, the calm before the storm. Will go out on the bike for a bit this morning then after lunch head into town for my shift at St Giles.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Was awake early so just got up. Better make the most of the morning before the wind and possible snow showers arrive later.
> 
> DPD delivery today as I decided to upgrade my ipad which is getting a bit long in the tooth. The most recent one is getting good reviews for speed and screen quality so hoping I’ll notice the difference. I use it a lot so don’t mind the expense too much.


I’ve got Mrs Tenkaykev the new iPad Mini complete with Apple Pencil ✏️ for Christmas. It had very good reviews and she’s just started her studies with the OU it will be handy for note taking and annotations , especially with the automatic writing to text. 
My ancient iPad is struggling but I’ve already spent too much 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> I've only ever been to IKEA once, and that was about 35 years ago when they opened the one Wednesbury. Only went coz they were doing a free lunch. The meatballs were OK though.




I went to that one as well just after it opened. My brother wanted to see what it was like. The only time I have ever been in one. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2021)

Morning all. Warmer and wetter here at the moment. We are expecting really rubbish weather later today and tomorrow. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2021)

Back from my walk. Cold and blustery with spits of rain blowing through. Not looking forward to the strong winds and sleety showers later


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooo........how exciting. Just had a text from DHL which I thought was a scam. Went online on my laptop as a precaution, put in the tracking number and yes I have a delivery on its way.........
> 
> .........I have absolutely no idea what I ordered. Surprise!
> 
> Possibly a large grey elephant? 🤔🤣



Beware a parcel rapidly followed by a demand for payment.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2021)

Morning all tad warmer today, other that nothing to report


----------



## Lozz360 (26 Nov 2021)

I retired earlier this year. So far I am thoroughly enjoying the freedom to do whatever I want within reason. However, one thing I have noticed that I wasn’t expecting is that I now frequently dream about work. More so than I ever did when I was working. I don’t miss work at all and I chose to retire. The dreams are all just weird situations that don’t make much sense (as is often the case with dreams). The situations are often connected to the work I did before retirement. I just wondered if this is normal?


----------



## Chief Broom (26 Nov 2021)

Morning folks, at least the rain has eased  its now horizontal sleet. Ever been in a tent in a storm? not knowing if the poles will snap or will start leaking...well thats the feeling i have living in this cabin at the moment, quite stressful. Landlords living in Spain and doesnt give a toss, hopefully i'll hear from the council soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2021)

Lozz360 said:


> I retired earlier this year. So far I am thoroughly enjoying the freedom to do whatever I want within reason. However, one thing I have noticed that I wasn’t expecting is that I now frequently dream about work. More so than I ever did when I was working. I don’t miss work at all and I chose to retire. The dreams are all just weird situations that don’t make much sense (as is often the case with dreams). The situations are often connected to the work I did before retirement. I just wondered if this is normal?


Definitely not normal......I never give work a second thought now, either while conscious or unconscious!


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooo........how exciting. Just had a text from DHL which I thought was a scam. Went online on my laptop as a precaution, put in the tracking number and yes I have a delivery on its way.........
> 
> .........I have absolutely no idea what I ordered. Surprise!
> 
> Possibly a large grey elephant? 🤔🤣


Possibly a large grey bed ,@rustybolts is the man to go too.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> What'll you be doing in the remaining 40 minutes of the day?


shopping for alcohol to get over the stress!


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Was awake early so just got up. Better make the most of the morning before the wind and possible snow showers arrive later.
> 
> DPD delivery today as I decided to upgrade my ipad which is getting a bit long in the tooth. The most recent one is getting good reviews for speed and screen quality so hoping I’ll notice the difference. I use it a lot so don’t mind the expense too much.


Would this be the one?


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> shopping for alcohol to get over the stress!


Not supping it!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not supping it!!


Gotta drive home

THEN supping it!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> shopping for alcohol to get over the stress!


I never drink alcohol.......

before 0700


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2021)

Aldi dash completed.
The store is in a council estate and the entrance is on what used to be a quiet road. Then some bright spark got the idea to close what used to be the main road to the m6/m62. Now everyone uses the small road and from 0800 till 0900 it is rammed.
Anyway, I got my shopping done .


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2021)

Oh BTW @Dirk I have been instructed that it is fish Friday for us today. Takeaway but still fish, chips n mushy peas.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would this be the one?
> View attachment 619425


No, that's a bit pricy even for moi!

Just this one.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2021)

We has  and I need to go and pick up a prescription and some milk , I'll wait and see if it stops


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> We has  and I need to go and pick up a prescription and some milk , I'll wait and see if it stops


Glad I came home from my walk via the Co-op and grabbed milk and bread. Fridays are usually busy later.


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> via the Co-op and grabbed milk and bread.


Grabbed milk and bread . I didn’t realise you were so keen to meet up with your former colleagues.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2021)

It's getting a bit wild out there now! 🌪

I think I will just hunker down for the rest of the day.


----------



## Paulus (26 Nov 2021)

Lozz360 said:


> I retired earlier this year. So far I am thoroughly enjoying the freedom to do whatever I want within reason. However, one thing I have noticed that I wasn’t expecting is that I now frequently dream about work. More so than I ever did when I was working. I don’t miss work at all and I chose to retire. The dreams are all just weird situations that don’t make much sense (as is often the case with dreams). The situations are often connected to the work I did before retirement. I just wondered if this is normal?


I retired nearly 4 years ago and I still have the occasional dream about work.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> I retired nearly 4 years ago and I still have the occasional dream about work.


Nearly seven years for me. I still get the occasional dream, I use them as a reminder to phone a couple of ex colleagues who I worked with for over forty years and who became great friends outside the work environment.


----------



## Chief Broom (26 Nov 2021)

Jeez! its wild out there  just put the bin out and in the minute it took my hands were frozen....
Revised my Tesco delivery it seems a lot of items arent available. guess theres still delivery problems. Had to laugh when i typed in 'mouthwash' i do like the extra minty ones, anyhow i was scrolling down at the end of the listings when this featured...
*Scrumbles Gnashers Dental Dog Treats 160G*
Hee hee ah well i could give them a go i suppose


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Nov 2021)

R2 was just reporting that the east coast weather warning has now been upgraded from amber to red. Last time they invoked a red warning was for the beast from the east. Currently a bit blowy here but otherwise ok, in fact very pleasant. It’s due to hit here by late afternoon.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2021)

I know that iPads are excellent but my Samsung tablet is 'pretty good' and was 1/8th the price! If I could afford it, I would pay double the price for an excellent product but not 8 times!! 

I have been lazing around in bed doing crosswords and playing puzzles but I suppose I should get up. TBH, since at this time of year I typically spend 23+ hours a day indoors alone, 6 days a week, there isn't a lot of point in actually getting up! It is warmer in bed than out... 

I haven't bothered looking out of the window yet, but I reckon it will be looking grotty out there. If I can do my 6 km loop without getting soaked I will do that to shop and pick up a Metro. If I don't fancy the ride, I will do it as a less lumpy 3 km walk instead. 

Hang on... (I realise that I can't leave you in suspense like this!)...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Nov 2021)

Lozz360 said:


> I retired earlier this year. So far I am thoroughly enjoying the freedom to do whatever I want within reason. However, one thing I have noticed that I wasn’t expecting is that I now frequently dream about work. More so than I ever did when I was working. I don’t miss work at all and I chose to retire. The dreams are all just weird situations that don’t make much sense (as is often the case with dreams). The situations are often connected to the work I did before retirement. I just wondered if this is normal?


I don’t know what normal is. I had to give up work 2 and a bit years ago due to stress. In those days I used to get woken up by anxiety dreams several times a week. They were often about work. Now I only get them a few times a month and they are rarely about work. I never consciously think about work at all, it was an awful time and I’m glad I can put the whole dreadful experience behind me now.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2021)

Shopping done and dusted without getting wet , my ink came so printer up and running again.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2021)

I checked... Sunshine! The roads are damp and I'm sure it is cold out there but I will dash out on the bike while I can. 

See you later!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I know that iPads are excellent but my Samsung tablet is 'pretty good' and was 1/8th the price! If I could afford it, I would pay double the price for an excellent product but not 8 times!!


Love my Apple stuff so don’t mind. I’ve tried other systems but not for me. Once you are used to Mac OS and all my gadgets can talk to each other it just makes sense to stick with it.

Just checked my old one and it was first generation so has done well. I should see an appreciable difference as they are on to fifth gen now.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2021)

PS Work stress finished me off too. It took me years to stop having nightmares about it. Every now and then I have one now, but no longer 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> PS Work stress finished me off too. It took me years to stop having nightmares about it. Every now and then I have one now, but no longer 2 or 3 times a week.


I actually lost forty percent of my pension by leaving two and a half years early but it was making me ill. No regrets getting out.


----------



## GM (26 Nov 2021)

G'day folks... Just had a delivery of our new hoover that MrsGM ordered. It's a cordless Shark, wifey was complaining about the weight of the old Henry so we'll see how this one compares. It'll be something to play with this afternoon though!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2021)

Maybe I was/am fortunate but I really enjoyed my work.
I was sales manager for Europe so used to working on my own.
Towards the end I went on my own and enjoyed that.
When I retired I just switched off and that was it.
I do think about some of the people I worked with, some nice people but no bad dreams.


----------



## gavroche (26 Nov 2021)

I went to the back garden earlier and the side gate came off the wall when I opened it, so check what my week end job is when the wind dies down a bit and the rain stops?
I was also making inquiries with the Frenchman who owns the bakery down the road as he watches French TV at home and he told me there are
40 000 new cases of Covid a day in France at the moment so I can see the country going on the red list soon.
Can't see myself going there in the near future.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2021)

From my facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2021)

.....and so the storm damage commences. local road.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> .....and so the storm damage commences. local road.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 619466


Was ok before you ran past it and farted this morning


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Was ok before you ran past it and farted this morning


Gives a whole new meaning to breaking wind!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2021)

Takeaway fish n chips with mushy peas consumed and very nice it was to. Batter was really light and crispy.

Heavy rain and hail here now


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to breaking wind!


I would be proud to admit it if that was me


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2021)

Tomorrow is not looking good with 50mph winds with snow ...maybe over exaggerating hopefully.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2021)

Walked up the hill to collect my book from the Library. Popped in to one of the Charity shops and got a Scooby Doo DVD and colouring book for our Granddaughter. As I walked past the Bread shop it was empty so I popped in and came out with two eccles cakes and the biggest Custard slice you ever did see 😁
Bumped into someone who I'd not seen for several years, he used to come in to our workshop with some bits from his boat and we would usually sort him out. He once invited my colleague and I, plus our wives for lunch at the Yacht Club, but before lunch he took us out on his boat. It was quite a big boat and he got me to take the wheel as we were leaving the Harbour ( supervised by him of course ) My colleague was laughing and telling me how terrified I looked, then he got him to take the wheel and and the boot was on the other foot 😁
Walking back down the hill I had the wind behind me, it was starting to get squally but I got home in extra quick time.
Batten down the hatches folks 💨


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2021)

Lozz360 said:


> I just wondered if this is normal?



I'm not sure there is a normal in here. Generally I feel as though I've entered the 4th dimension. 

I stopped thinking about work on the Monday after I retired on the Friday. Ocassionaly I wonder how things are going, 30 minutes as a fly on the wall would be fun but only out of utterly idle curiosity.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2021)

We had a donner kebab for lunch.

My weather so said expect snow at 3 pm and bingo we had sleety rain at 3 pm. Spooky


----------



## PaulSB (26 Nov 2021)

The delivery was my case of Amarone della Valpolicella from Aldi. How could I forget that. Only available online in November every year. Stunning wine at a great price.

So delivered kit to happy cyclists and did the Aldi dash as well. Also went back to the guy who engraves the club trophies. He opened the door with a huge smile on his face. Only an hour earlier he had discovered the trophy for the Blackpool Dairyman's Association was missing.......he'd given it to me by mistake. 😂


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not sure there is a normal in here. Generally I feel as though I've entered the 4th dimension.
> 
> I stopped thinking about work on the Monday after I retired on the Friday. Ocassionaly I wonder how things are going, 30 minutes as a fly on the wall would be fun but only out of utterly idle curiosity.



I retired a year early, went up to the gaffers desk and dropped my notice on it just before Xmas 2015, worked my months notice and left an hour early on the final day, its coming up for six years now and I haven't thought about work since that final day.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We had a donner kebab for lunch.


I confess to not really knowing what a donner kekab is. I see those stacks of meat revolving and wonder how long they have been there.


----------



## 12boy (26 Nov 2021)

I rarely think about my work as a Social Security office manager. I do have problems ridding myself of the attitude that I need to be busy and as efficient as possible even though l have learned that taking time to do something right is actually more productive. l think I would probably be a more pleasant person if l could relax a bit. As Pratchett would say, it is hard for the leopard to change his shorts.
I may stroll downtown to see if there is a Journal this week. lt is a 6 mile round trip which should help a bit with recovering from the culinary excesses of yesterday. Tomorrow should be better for biking as the 30 mph winds should abate.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2021)

I had to go out for a mile to complete my move activity on my watch. Lol. It's like winter out there. Gale force wind with sleet blowing through. Gritters are out and about. I ain't going back out.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I confess to not really knowing what a donner kekab is. I see those stacks of meat revolving and wonder how long they have been there.




This wasn't from a fish and chip shop. You can buy the meat and pita bread and do your own.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> This wasn't from a fish and chip shop. You can buy the meat and pita bread and do your own.


And what is one ??


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2021)

I got my 6 km loop in. I had 3 km in sunshine, 2 km in overcast conditions, and 1 km in light hail! There was a swirling wind but it wasn't particularly cold. 

I think I will get the turbo trainer set up this evening because I can't see me doing many long rides outdoors for the next 2 or 3 months. I will carry on with my 6 km loops though as long as the roads are not icy.



Mo1959 said:


> I actually lost forty percent of my pension by leaving two and a half years early but it was making me ill. No regrets getting out.


I don't blame you!

The sister of mine now living in a cottage in Devon was beginning to get stressed out by her job. She got the offer of voluntary redundancy a couple of years before retirement, took the hit on her pension, and left. The redundancy payment was some compensation, and she saved another couple of years of commuting costs and pension contributions. She is a very happy bunny! (She has now got a part-time job in a Devon village shop just to meet people and keep her occupied. I find that a bit baffling, but each to his/her own!)


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> And what is one ??




It's lamb cooked in spices and put into a pita bread. You can put salad inside it.as well


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2021)

I've never bought a proper donner kebab either, but have made my own with ham, cheese and salad stuff with pita bread


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> This wasn't from a fish and chip shop. You can buy the meat and pita bread and do your own.



Easy for you to say, some of us have the disadvantage of being MEN and need help with such complex tasks


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've never bought a proper donner kebab either, but have made my own with ham, cheese and salad stuff with pita bread




In other words ham and cheese salad sandwich


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually lost forty percent of my pension by leaving two and a half years early but it was making me ill. No regrets getting out.


Wow that’s a huge amount for two and a half year years . 
I retired 3 and a half years early and lost less than 9% . I would have had to leave 10 years early to lose 40%. 
But as someone that hated his last 3 years at work I totally understand your decision, you cannot put a value on your health .😀


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> In other words ham and cheese salad sandwich


Yeah you could say that


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Nov 2021)

It is blowing a gale, and, pouring with rain. Almost, but, not quite, bad enough to deter me from going to meet “the boys” at the pub.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually lost forty percent of my pension by leaving two and a half years early but it was making me ill. No regrets getting out.



Yes, I retired 5 years early, and, lost 10% for each year, so, 50%. Don’t regret it however. 

All I can say to those dreaming about work is, they are not dreams, they are nightmares!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2021)

It's been raining heavily here most of the day and it's getting pretty breezy as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2021)

Still horrendous here. Surprised the electric has stayed on so far.


Playing with the new ipad. Weird no longer having a home button now. Screen size is the same as the old one but it feels smaller as the bezels are much narrower.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's lamb cooked in spices and put into a pita bread. You can put salad inside it.as well


More questions if I may. 
1. How do you do your pita bread ?
I have never mastered the art.
2. Did you do your own lamb or buy it already cooked ?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> More questions if I may.
> 1. How do you do your pita bread ?
> I have never mastered the art.
> 2. Did you do your own lamb or buy it already cooked ?




Lamb already done. It's frozen from Iceland (the shop)

We put the pita bread in the toaster and toast it like bread.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Lamb already done. It's frozen from Iceland (the shop)
> 
> We put the pita bread in the toaster and toast it like bread.


I have tried that. It always gets too crispy..do you wet it first?


----------



## numbnuts (26 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have tried that. It always gets too crispy..do you wet it first?


Never put water near a toaster 
I do mine under the grill, but you have to keep your eye on it................ the bread not the grill that is


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have tried that. It always gets too crispy..do you wet it first?




Yes. We normally wrt it first but You never be careful. Wet stuff in an electric toaster can go bang. Get excess moisture off with a paper towel. Just put it in the toaster for a shorter time or not so well done.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I confess to not really knowing what a donner kekab is. I see those stacks of meat revolving and wonder how long they have been there.


Not what did that person do to annoy the seller? Or even "is it meat!"


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cVvYBpRq_MU


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2021)

Electric was off for just over an hour. Hope that’s it ok now. Had to rescue the bins. The 3 of them were on their sides. Still wild out there.


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Nov 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> All I can say to those dreaming about work is, they are not dreams, they are nightmares!


My work place dreams are quiet rare after nearly 5 years of retirement. They were more frequent in the first few years .They all featured a train that been withdrawn from service 6 years before I retired and always involved a nightmare failure I was unable to solve before I woke up.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Nov 2021)

Windy here but thankfully nothing more, we seem to be on the edge of it only.
I was only ever a nobody at work, no fancy job title for me. 
I was recently filling in an application form for a volunteering role. It asked for job title, or, if retired, previous job title. I couldn’t face writing anything more than “office worker”. I just want to forget that the whole work thing ever happened.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *I think I will get the turbo trainer set up this evening* because I can't see me doing many long rides outdoors for the next 2 or 3 months.


Hmm... I did do, but I'd forgotten that it was quite noisy last time I used it. I think the problem is that the back wheel of the bike is not true and maybe not round enough either. 

There is definitely a lateral wobble as the wheel rotates - out of true. 

I think that the radius of the wheel varies through a rotation - not round. That might not be a huge issue on the road but the bike is in a fixed position on the turbo with the wheel pushed hard against the turbo roller. If the tightness is adjusted for the smallest radius then at other points in the rotation the tyre is pressing way too hard. If the adjustment is made at the biggest radius then the tyre can slip at the smallest radius because it isn't pushing hard enough against the roller. I have compromised and adjusted the roller pressure so the tyre does not slip but so the wheel can still turn round.

The outcome is though that there is a thumping noise once per revolution of the wheel. It is really irritating. I want there to be a nice whirring sound in the background while I am pedalling. I do NOT want a thump-thump-thump going on the whole time, and especially not the very rapid thumping when I am pedalling like crazy.

Wheel truing is not a job that I feel confident about tackling! I will have to watch some YouTube videos for advice, then give it a go...

I look forward to my pension though, and being able to afford to pay a bike mechanic to do that kind of job for me.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Electric was off for just over an hour. Hope that’s it ok now. Had to rescue the bins. The 3 of them were on their sides. Still wild out there.


Just getting started down here.
90mph winds forecast for later.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm... I did do, but I'd forgotten that it was quite noisy last time I used it. I think the problem is that the back wheel of the bike is not true and maybe not round enough either.
> 
> There is definitely a lateral wobble as the wheel rotates - out of true.
> 
> ...


Turn the wheel by hand, marking the spot where its at it tightest. Opposite side of the wheel should be the opposite. Then set for a point partway between the two.


----------



## Chief Broom (26 Nov 2021)

Im looking forward to the morning as the wind is meant to be subsiding then.  When i first came up to the Highlands i spent 12 weeks in a tent camping all over and sometimes in ferocious storms, at times the poles would bend so low in the wind they would almost touch my face. Lightening hitting trees a few hundred feet away and the dog looking worried phew! the delights of camping...
Guess i shouldnt grumble being in a cabin...and thinking of the poor migrants in their inadequate tents being out in it.
pic is Glenbrittle


----------



## dickyknees (26 Nov 2021)

Proper windy here!


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

dickyknees said:


> Proper windy here!
> View attachment 619549


Worse on it's way.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

I have just cancelled my flight to Bhutan to investigate buying a holiday home near the airport... 










YIKES!


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have just cancelled my flight to Bhutan to investigate buying a holiday home near the airport...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong with that?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with that?


One sneeze from the pilot at the wrong moment, and ... 

I bet that pilots enjoy landing there... _as long as the weather is good!_


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2021)

Well......if anyone is up before me they must be madder than I am.
I woke (meaning really awake) and somehow had it in my head that it was 0645.
Got dresses in the dark so as no to disturb MrsD..........came into the conservatory to find it was only 0415.
Problem is, I am awake and dressed now. I am sure it will catch up on me later.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2021)

Still windy out there but nothing like some have had. Its not constant, it comes in gusts.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2021)

@Dave7


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2021)

Morning. Thank God that wind has calmed down slightly. Be interesting to see if there’s any trees down. There’s certainly plenty reports of blocked roads everywhere last night. We also have a dusting of snow and it’s only just above freezing. Winter has arrived.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2021)

Hmmm. Wonder if I should walk. Local page has people saying there’s black ice under the snow! That’s what hurt my wrist last winter when I fell. I just can’t risk any more injuries.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmmm. Wonder if I should walk. Local page has people saying there’s black ice under the snow! That’s what hurt my wrist last winter when I fell. I just can’t risk any more injuries.


Better safe than sorry Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Better safe than sorry Mo.


I think so. I’m terrified of falling again. I think another injury would finish my days of serious exercise completely. Got to look after the body these days.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmmm. Wonder if I should walk. Local page has people saying there’s black ice under the snow! That’s what hurt my wrist last winter when I fell. I just can’t risk any more injuries.


If you don't feel comfortable with the idea then stay safe and warm.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks,
A bit blowy here, local parkrun is cancelled. Mrs Tenkaykev is checking the trains to see if hers will be running. I’m planning a lazy day as last nights visit to Eight Arch tap room got a bit sociable 🍺🍺
Stay safe folks ☕️👍


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2021)

Morning. It is calm now. Was a bit hairy last night with the wind. No sbow as we had rain all night. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2021)

I see it’s another God awful night of tv. Saturdays have to be the worst of the lot. I will need to see what I can find on catch up or Amazon Prime. Might get back into Bosch. Think I only started series 6 ages ago and it’s on to 7 now. Been so long I will start on the first episode again.


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, its a bit cold and blowy, we also have a dusting of snow.We were thinking of going out to lunch later but I think thats likely to be canelled.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2021)

Almost forgot I have the exercise bike. As much as I detest it, I think I might give it a whirl.


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Almost forgot I have the exercise bike. As much as I detest it, I think I might give it a whirl.



So you'll be imitating a hamster later.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2021)

First reports from the local page is lots of trees down across roads m roads shut. Trains not running and lots of debris on the roads.


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2021)

I have risen!

Hatches well and truly battened down.


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Phew! What a night!
Woken around 1am by the sound of our black wheelie bin being blown over. Drifted back to sleep, only to be woken up again by the doorbell ringing (power cut). Fell asleep again only to be woken up at 0245 by a loud Crash! Bang! Wallop! Got up to investigate and found a ridge tile had blown off the roof, tumbled down it and smashed outside our bedroom window. Hey ho! Nothing I can do about it at this time of the morning - so back to sleep. One hour later the dog wants to go out for a wee. I got up and let her out the back - only to see our fence swaying back and forth. Hour later, door bell rings again (another power cut). Finally got up at 6.30.......and yes.......the fence has fallen. Oh, and my wheelie bin has disappeared.
So, today, instead of going to the Christmas Pannier market in South Molton as planned, I shall be sorting out a roofer, a fencer, trying to trace my wheelie bin. I'll then have a nap to catch up on my sleep.
Last night was the icing on the cake. So far this week my CH boiler has played up, a light fitting in the bathroom has packed up and I've got a slow puncture on the car. 
On the positive side - we've worked out that when MrsD gets her State pension, we'll be able to save a grand a month.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Phew! What a night!
> Woken around 1am by the sound of our black wheelie bin being blown over. Drifted back to sleep, only to be woken up again by the doorbell ringing (power cut). Fell asleep again only to be woken up at 0245 by a loud Crash! Bang! Wallop! Got up to investigate and found a ridge tile had blown off the roof, tumbled down it and smashed outside our bedroom window. Hey ho! Nothing I can do about it at this time of the morning - so back to sleep. One hour later the dog wants to go out for a wee. I got up and let her out the back - only to see our fence swaying back and forth. Hour later, door bell rings again (another power cut). Finally got up at 6.30.......and yes.......the fence has fallen. Oh, and my wheelie bin has disappeared.
> ...




Hope you get things back in order.

I cent wait to get my pension.


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmmm. Wonder if I should walk. Local page has people saying there’s black ice under the snow! That’s what hurt my wrist last winter when I fell. I just can’t risk any more injuries.





Mo1959 said:


> I think so. I’m terrified of falling again. I think another injury would finish my days of serious exercise completely. Got to look after the body these days.


Another reason to lie low . Your on the most wanted list after yesterdays audacious raid on your local co-op store .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, bright and cold here. No snow, surfaces look dry, trees and fences look ok.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2021)

We seem to have survived unscathed here. None of my trees are down ( not that I can see anyway) Mr WD will have a look at the top field later. My bins are all Intact and no garden furniture has gone walkies.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Nov 2021)

Morning all .
It’s snowing well now here in Coventry . We were going to the working party at the sailing club this morning , but it got cancelled thank goodness. I have got all the gear to stay warm and dry but it still wouldn’t have been much fun with the wind chill . 
Weather looking a little better for tomorrow ( no rain or snow and less wind ) . Fingers crossed for sailing .


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> So you'll be imitating a hamster later.


I did! God I hate indoor exercise. Managed an hour gradually increasing the resistance until the heart rate was around 140 then eased off to finish. I always forget to take a towel so was dripping 😓


----------



## Chief Broom (27 Nov 2021)

Morning folks and Mo the hamster  my roof survived thank goodness, much as it would be pleasant to see the stars directly above my settee..it could have got a tad chilly...
Its white n bright out so its a crunchy walk along the sea today


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I did! God I hate indoor exercise. Managed an hour gradually increasing the resistance until the heart rate was around 140 then eased off to finish. I always forget to take a towel so was dripping 😓



Well done.


----------



## pawl (27 Nov 2021)

The north wind doth blow and we shall have snow.
Late on duty this morning didn’t wake up till 9 Surprised to see a covering of snow


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2021)

Good morning, bright and very windy here. I'm totally lacking in motivation so need to get moving some how or other.

@Dirk you have someone who pops round to ring the doorbell to let you know there's a power cut? Very neighbourly.

Yesterday I advised the club ride group to use a main road diversion as I knew the usual lane is covered in mud and dangerous. One of them has just sent an update on the diversion!!


----------



## pawl (27 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Hope you get things back in order.
> 
> I cent wait to get my pension.




Your waiting to get your pension I thought it was a requirement before appearing on this site


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2021)

Right!
Wheelie bin retrieved from 100yds down the road.
Roof inspected and it's an end ridge tile that's gone - mortar still intact, so it shouldn't leak - should be an easy fix.
Fence on one side propped up.
Walked around bungalow and the fence on the other side has gone completely!
Still blowing a hoolie out there, so not much more can be done at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2021)

Just paid my water bill online. £87.00 for 6 months. How exciting is that


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Nov 2021)

Just had an email from my new energy supplier Octopus Energy. The transfer over from Avro has completed and I am £420 in credit. I've not set up a DD yet, I think I'll run the balance down a bit first.
Overall very impressed with the way that Octopus have handled this, with clear and informative emails throughout the process.


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just had an email from my new energy supplier Octopus Energy. The transfer over from Avro has completed and I am £420 in credit. I've not set up a DD yet, I think I'll run the balance down a bit first.
> Overall very impressed with the way that Octopus have handled this, with clear and informative emails throughout the process.


We use Octopus. They seen to be very good. Based in Taunton.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just had an email from my new energy supplier Octopus Energy. The transfer over from Avro has completed and I am £420 in credit. I've not set up a DD yet, I think I'll run the balance down a bit first.
> Overall very impressed with the way that Octopus have handled this, with clear and informative emails throughout the process.





Dirk said:


> We use Octopus. They seen to be very good. Based in Taunton.




I am with Bulb and they are now in administration I was impressed with them and the easy website and how could change the amount I paid each monthly myself. I hope they manage to recover. If not then I will try them.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am with Bulb and they are now in administration I was impressed with them and the easy website and how could change the amount I paid each monthly myself. I hope they manage to recover. If not then I will try them.


I've been with SSE for ever. Doubt they are the cheapest, but when you have storage heaters, I think you can be a bit restricted as to who offers the Economy 7 tariff or whatever it's called. Which reminds me, I better send in a reading as I don't think the meter readers are back yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've been with SSE for ever. Doubt they are the cheapest, but when you have storage heaters, I think you can be a bit restricted as to who offers the Economy 7 tariff or whatever it's called. Which reminds me, I better send in a reading as I don't think the meter readers are back yet.




I have economy 7 heaters as well. Our old ones were taken out and replaced by new ones around 18 months ago. These new ones are crap compared to the old ones . I never use them now as I could get more heat from a bloomin candle.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am with Bulb and they are now in administration I was impressed with them and the easy website and how could change the amount I paid each monthly myself. I hope they manage to recover. If not then I will try them.


Yes, I see an option to pay each bill as it arrives, and change your DD. _IF _you did decide to try them they have an incentive scheme were if someone refers you then you each get £50


----------



## slow scot (27 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've been with SSE for ever. Doubt they are the cheapest, but when you have storage heaters, I think you can be a bit restricted as to who offers the Economy 7 tariff or whatever it's called. Which reminds me, I better send in a reading as I don't think the meter readers are back yet.


SSE have just informed me that I’m now part of the OVO family. They’ve also combined gas and electricity into one bill. And they’ve told me I need do bugger all re the changeover. So that’s all ok as far as I’m concerned.
I've no clue why this has happened, so if anyone cares to enlighten me………!!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have economy 7 heaters as well. Our old ones were taken out and replaced by new ones around 18 months ago. These new ones are crap compared to the old ones . I never use them now as I could get more heat from a bloomin candle.


I honestly don't mind them. I always leave my room doors open so the hall one is up high and the living room is just at low and I'm quite cosy. There's one in the biggest bedroom too but still never switched it on. Just the panel ones in the two smaller bedrooms but they're never on either.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I honestly don't mind them. I always leave my room doors open so the hall one is up high and the living room is just at low and I'm quite cosy. There's one in the biggest bedroom too but still never switched it on. Just the panel ones in the two smaller bedrooms but they're never on either.




We only have 2. One in the living room and the other in the small bedroom. We used to have one in our bedroom but took it out ourselves as we never used it.


----------



## postman (27 Nov 2021)

I say I say I do believe the central heating is coming on.Well I don't care,I prepared for a cold house this morning.Tee shirt,polo shirt,jumper,light fleece and a bobble hat,then a car blanket over my legs.I am real toasty.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

The wind has abated, still blowing though, the snow continued falling and has left around an inch of snow on the ground. The electric has been on as often as off this morning.

There's folk who don't know what to do if there's no power. Afraid they might have to start talking to others if the telly or computer console doesn't work.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2021)

Nearly forgot........

Happy Lancashire Day to you all!!


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Nearly forgot........
> 
> Happy Lancashire Day to you all!!
> 
> ...


Can I point out a small problem with your flag?

You're flying it upsidedown. 

And I await the picture of you outside, in the snow, in your T-shirt.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I honestly don't mind them. I always leave my room doors open so the hall one is up high and the living room is just at low and I'm quite cosy. There's one in the biggest bedroom too but still never switched it on. Just the panel ones in the two smaller bedrooms but they're never on either.


Our friends up in Inveran have recently been improving the insulation and sorting out draughts. They have installed some infra red heaters in various places including a small room that they use as an office. The heaters are in the form of pictures such as this one:


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our friends up in Inveran have recently been improving the insulation and sorting out draughts. They have installed some infra red heaters in various places including a small room that they use as an office. The heaters are in the form of pictures such as this one:
> 
> View attachment 619632


That's lovely. What a great idea.


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, I see an option to pay each bill as it arrives, and change your DD. _IF _you did decide to try them they have an incentive scheme were if someone refers you then you each get £50


Octopus do the same.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can I point out a small problem with your flag?
> 
> You're flying it upsidedown.
> 
> ...


If it snows I will pose for you all.......


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2021)

Speaking of snow. I've just been out dropping club kit off to members and the fells all round us and across towards Yorkshire are all covered with snow. From a distance it looks like heavy falls.

No........I'm not driving over to Longridge Fell to do a selfie in the snow....... Sorry.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Nov 2021)

Been out for a little walk, surfaces all dry, very cold windchill. Snow in the distance only. (Ochils).


----------



## PaulSB (27 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can I point out a small problem with your flag?
> 
> *You're flying it upsidedown.*


Photographed in Burnley.............


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2021)

From my Facebook page this dinnertime, the oldies are the best.


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2021)

I've got the ironing done this morning, a couple of boiled eggs with soldiers for lunch, we abandoned plans for lunch out, its dry and cold out with a strong wind, the trees out the back are being blown horizontal, so far our fence is holding its own, though a neighbor hasn't been so lucky.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Speaking of snow. I've just been out dropping club kit off to members and the fells all round us and across towards Yorkshire are all covered with snow. From a distance it looks like heavy falls.
> 
> No........I'm not driving over to Longridge Fell to do a selfie in the snow....... Sorry.


We had over an inch in the more exposed parts here. Not certain if that counts as heavy snowfall any more.

Why not cycle over?


PaulSB said:


> Photographed in Burnley.............


No comment.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2021)

I see on the BBC alerts that the new Covid19 variant has been found in the UK. 2 cases so far.......


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

slow scot said:


> SSE have just informed me that I’m now part of the OVO family. They’ve also combined gas and electricity into one bill. And they’ve told me I need do bugger all re the changeover. So that’s all ok as far as I’m concerned.
> I've no clue why this has happened, so if anyone cares to enlighten me………!!


Sold to OVO at the beginning of last year.

https://www.sse.com/news-and-views/...ete-sale-of-sse-energy-services-to-ovo-energy


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> We had over an inch in the more exposed parts here.
> 
> Why not cycle over?


Why would he want to cycle over to see your exposed parts


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2021)

R


welsh dragon said:


> I see on the BBC alerts that the new Covid19 variant has been found in the UK. 2 cases so far.......


Really.
Sh*t that is scary.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Why would he want to cycle over to see your exposed parts


Not often they're covered in an inch of snow.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not often they're covered in an inch of snow.


Well I hope you manage to find them after the thaw.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well I hope you manage to find them after the thaw.


They should be in the same place.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Nov 2021)

Just back from the Station. No trains today, several trees down on the line up to Waterloo and they can't see them being cleared before this evening. Mrs Tenkaykev will try again in the morning as todays tickets will still be valid.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That's lovely. What a great idea.


I'm not sure where they purchased their Infra Red heaters, but here's where I found the one in the photo that I posted:
https://www.infraredcompany.com/col...far-infrared-heating-panel-450w-forest-stream

Seem quite inexpensive.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm not sure where they purchased their Infra Red heaters, but here's where I found the one in the photo that I posted:
> https://www.infraredcompany.com/col...far-infrared-heating-panel-450w-forest-stream
> 
> Seem quite inexpensive.


This one is cheaper, but not so warm 


View: https://youtu.be/_zWlJpP-ptA


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm not sure where they purchased their Infra Red heaters, but here's where I found the one in the photo that I posted:
> https://www.infraredcompany.com/col...far-infrared-heating-panel-450w-forest-stream
> 
> Seem quite inexpensive.




We have 2 of those. The pictures on ours are rubbish though. They work quite well and don't cost a huge amount to run.

Not sure if we got them from eBay or Amazon


----------



## 12boy (27 Nov 2021)

It is -2C will be 8. Little breeze and it will be great.
Mo, l strongly recommend you get some steel cleats for walking on the ice. Some have studs and others coiled wire or actual cleats. They come in a rubber harness that you pull on over your shoes or boots. For 20 years or more I would walk the 3 miles to work when the road was too crappy to ride a bike due to snow, slush and ice under that. Never fell with those on. Gotta take them off when indoors, though. Unless there was a white out I knew I could get there no matter what the roads were like. It is only after I retired we had vehicles with AWD and I would rather walk than get in an accident or stuck somewhere. I do hate being cooped up inside and found the trudge to work and back a solid workout.
We have natural gas central heating and it works well, although the house is drier than the Sahara in the winter. I had anapt for a while with steam radiators and I liked that a lot.
Be safe and well.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2021)

For Mo
https://www.yaktrax.co.uk/


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

Something like that one on the right.





There's some places don't like you wearing them indoors for some reason.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Nov 2021)

The cause of Mrs Tenkaykev's train cancellation. Six fire crews attended and the line is now clear.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2021)

Went a wander. Our riverside walk is in some state. Three large trees down, some large branches plus lots of smaller debris. Supposed to be another cold night.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

You probably hadn't noticed my absence, but I have been back in the Dark Ages for 11 hours!

I was doing my usual puzzle session at 04:40 and listening to the wind howling and blowing things around outside. It was actually getting into the house and making the doors creak. I heard one door blow open somewhere in the house! Then suddenly - blackness!

I finished the game that I was on and went to sleep.

The power was still off when I woke up at 10:30 so that meant no heating. It was too bloody chilly to get up so I went back to bed to wait for power to be restored. I played a few more games then decided to phone around and chat to a few people. My pal in Hebden Bridge told me that her part of town still had power, but the Todmorden side was shut down - specifically, the Co-op was shut when she went there.

Then the mobile signal started to go. We tried again a few times and then it died altogether. I could see that I could make emergency calls, so other networks were still available, then they failed too and I was left mobile-less. 

My router is mains-powered so that wasn't working and I couldn't go online to check out what was happening. I decided to get out of bed and use the landline to phone my pal on that and get her to search online for news on the power situation. Only... my landline phone is cordless and uses a mains-powered base station, so that was dead too!

I have obviously been negligent in planning for this kind of thing... 

Hang on - I kept a corded landline phone somewhere... I eventually tracked that down, plugged it in and... nothing. It has a battery compartment which had no batteries in it. I thought that they were only used to operate the call memory and answer phone, but maybe the phone couldn't work without them. (If so - poor design!) Anyway, no phone!

I decided to catch up on my sleep and went back to bed, dozing and dreaming for hours until I finally woke up at 16:00 with the lights back on - hoo bloody ray! 

A big thanks out to the engineers who must have been out in really awful conditions repairing damaged power lines and equipment!

So... now I am trying to warm the house up. It was 10 degrees in here when I finally got up but it has now got to 15.

I am going to have to get organised so I am not hit so hard by future cuts. I have a head torch somewhere. I will keep that next to my bed with a supply of freshly charged batteries, so if all else fails, at least I will be able to read books and do crosswords. I will also have to get that landline working for emergency use. 

Anyway, back to the usual banter... 



Dave7 said:


> Got *dresses *in the dark so as no to disturb MrsD.........


Oh, I forgot - this is _self-identify-as-a-woman day_! Thanks for reminding me, Dave.



Mo1959 said:


> Might get back into Bosch. Think I only started series 6 ages ago and it’s on to 7 now.


I got hooked. I have binge-watched the first 3 series and am now halfway through series 4. Very good!

I won't post any spoilers, but I'll just say that his house has a bloody spectacular view! I bet whoever owns the real thing gets plagued by sight-seeing fans now. Ah - I just found _*THIS ARTICLE*_ about the house.



pawl said:


> Your waiting to get your pension I thought it was a requirement before appearing on this site


Nope - I have been on pension-watch here for some time now, scraping by until the glorious day in February 2022 when I will get my first state pension payment! 



welsh dragon said:


> Just paid my water bill online. £87.00 for 6 months. How exciting is that


Much more exciting than my 9 or 10 monthly payments of £40! 

How do you get it so cheap - do you have your own source of water?



Tenkaykev said:


> Our friends up in Inveran have recently been improving the insulation and sorting out draughts.


As mentioned above, this house is draughty. I know that some of it comes from the cellar. I have blocked up some of the air bricks because it was ridiculously draughty down there, but I can't block them off completely unless I run a dehumidifier 24/7, which would be a nuisance and expensive. 

I will have to find out where other draughts are coming from though. The seals round the front and rear doors look iffy so I will replace those in the spring. I also want to take a good look at the pipework out through the bathroom wall. I suspect that there are a few gaps round the pipes. I paid someone to put some mastic round them but I'm not convinced that they did a good job. I'll get my pal to hold the step ladder for me next time she is here. I would have to stand on the platform to get high enough to get a good look.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You probably hadn't noticed my absence, but I have been back in the Dark Ages for 11 hours!
> 
> I was doing my usual puzzle session at 04:40 and listening to the wind howling and blowing things around outside. It was actually getting into the house and making the doors creak. I heard one door blow open somewhere in the house! Then suddenly - blackness!
> 
> ...




Hey Colin. We only have water not sewerage. We have a septic tank. That's why it is so low.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Hey Colin. We only have water not sewerage. We have a septic tank. That's why it is so low.


That's a pretty decent saving!

I could probably save money by getting a water meter put in but then I would start worrying about how much water I used. I don't go crazy with it at the moment, but probably use a little more than I strictly need to.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You probably hadn't noticed my absence, but I have been back in the Dark Ages for 11 hours!
> 
> I was doing my usual puzzle session at 04:40 and listening to the wind howling and blowing things around outside. It was actually getting into the house and making the doors creak. I heard one door blow open somewhere in the house! Then suddenly - blackness!
> 
> ...



We are on a water meter. Currently £17/month for 10 payments per year, water and sewerage


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We are on a water meter. Currently £17/month for 10 payments per year, water and sewerage


ColinJ has second thoughts, and reconsiders water meter question!!! 



I don't have baths, just 3-5 minute showers. I only use the hose on my bikes for a couple of minutes a week. I can't believe that I would use an extra £20+/month!


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You probably hadn't noticed my absence, but I have been back in the Dark Ages for 11 hours!
> 
> I was doing my usual puzzle session at 04:40 and listening to the wind howling and blowing things around outside. It was actually getting into the house and making the doors creak. I heard one door blow open somewhere in the house! Then suddenly - blackness!
> 
> ...


The expanding foam in an Aerosol is very good indeed. I filled holes through the wall in the kitchen that the old plumbing went through. Once it dries you can trim the excess with a sharp knife or a saw. Try it out first as it can expand a lot more than you think. 
Something like this should do the trick:
https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-rapid-set-expanding-foam-hand-held-750ml/20958


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> ColinJ has second thoughts, and reconsiders water meter question!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have baths, just 3-5 minute showers. I only use the hose on my bikes for a couple of minutes a week. I can't believe that I would use an extra £20+/month!



If you are not on a meter, you are not being billed on your actual usage, you are being billed on the basis of the rateable value of the property in which you live.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You probably hadn't noticed my absence, but I have been back in the Dark Ages for 11 hours!
> 
> I was doing my usual puzzle session at 04:40 and listening to the wind howling and blowing things around outside. It was actually getting into the house and making the doors creak. I heard one door blow open somewhere in the house! Then suddenly - blackness!
> 
> ...


Went off around 01:00 here, been on and off since. Currently on, but who knows how long for. I take it you were fast asleep/out like the lights when the flood sirens went off. Hopefully it was due to the power outages, nothing else.

Did you not think of using your bike lights? Are were they dead as well.

The nearest mobile mast went down when the electric went the first time. All bar O2 were/are on that mast. O2 stand alone round these parts.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> I take it you were fast asleep/out like the lights when the flood sirens went off.


I didn't hear any sirens, so if they went off here - yes!



classic33 said:


> Did you not think of using your bike lights? Are were they dead as well.


I keep a damaged bike light by my bed so I was able to use that. (I had previously dropped the light and destroyed the lens, but it works ok for an emergency reading light.) I went and got my good light to keep in reserve.

I have got my headtorch handy now as well. I am carrying it around with me in case the lights go out again suddenly.



classic33 said:


> The nearest mobile mast went down when the electric went the first time. All bar O2 were/are on that mast. O2 stand alone round these parts.


I reckon that the masts will have emergency battery power to last them a few hours, but not generators. That would explain why the signal was ok for a few hours and then died. IIRC, telephone exchanges DO have generators, so they should keep going through powercuts.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't hear any sirens, so if they went off here - yes!
> 
> 
> I keep a damaged bike light by my bed so I was able to use that. (I had previously dropped the light and destroyed the lens, but it works ok for an emergency reading light.) I went and got my good light to keep in reserve.
> ...


I've a feeling you weren't alone in being in the dark this morning.

The nearby mast is the most exposed, that can be connected to. The lie of the land prevents Withens, the most exposed being available.


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Nov 2021)

Water meter , we’re still waiting. About 2 1/2 years ago we had a letter from the water company followed by a surveyor, he sprayed a blue cross on our stopcock cover which is on our street boundary. He then spotted another stopcock cover in the middle of our lawn . By this time I had taken against his you’ve got to have a meter like or not attitude. He said what’s that for ,me I dunno your the expert .
So this morning another letter from the water company, expect a visit from a representative of our company.
@ColinJ I keep several head torches round the house, but with single use batteries. Rechargeable batteries do discharge more quickly than disposables.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> @ColinJ I keep several head torches round the house, but with single use batteries. Rechargeable batteries do discharge more quickly than disposables.


Mine takes 2 AAA batteries. I found 2 x spare rechargeables so I charged those up and put them in. I also found 2 Duracells which have plenty of voltage left so they are being kept in reserve.


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Nov 2021)

Another suggestion Colin, more🥕🥕🥕🥕🥕 in your diet . No don’t thank me , alway happy to help


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Mine takes 2 AAA batteries. I found 2 x spare rechargeables so I charged those up and put them in. I also found 2 Duracells which have plenty of voltage left so they are being kept in reserve.


Can you change the batteries in the dark?

Duracell seem to be badly affected by the cold more than most batteries. Keep them somewhere warm.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Another suggestion Colin, more🥕🥕🥕🥕🥕 in your diet . No don’t thank me , alway happy to help


Didn't you read his earlier post, the Co-Op is closed!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Another suggestion Colin, more🥕🥕🥕🥕🥕 in your diet . No don’t thank me , alway happy to help


Oh no, not even more carrots than the 1+ kg I already eat every week...!



classic33 said:


> Can you change the batteries in the dark?


I've got the bike light handy. No problem unless they both packed up at the same time!



classic33 said:


> Duracell seem to be badly affected by the cold more than most batteries. Keep them somewhere warm.


I'll keep them in bed with me! 



classic33 said:


> Didn't you read his earlier post, the Co-Op is closed!


I said that the Co-op *in Hebden Bridge* - *WAS* - closed. The Co-op in Tordmorden *closed down for good* so long ago that I can't even remember when that was!

I've been out shopping for milk and a few other bits and pieces. The cold shelves at Aldi were all empty. The staff told me that they were in early emptying the shelves in the powercut and they sent the produce somewhere else to keep it chilled. (Anywhere outdoors would nearly have done the trick - it was pretty chilly today!) I was told that if I waited 30 minutes it would probably be coming back... Pass!

I went on to One Stop - their cold shelves were empty too!

So... on to Lidl. They were okay. Presumably they don't think a bottle of milk goes off in a few hours if it warms up a little. Lets hope that the frozen poultry didn't defrost though. I don't eat the stuff, but obviously lots of people DO!

Instead of my daily 6 km bike ride then it was a 3 km walk.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2021)

Good morning. Very cold this morning, forecast to be 1⁰ or below all day. 70% chance of snow by 12.00. 

I've had a cold for several days and it's getting worse. LFT done every day and I must order more.

@Drago yesterday I was followed by a car which clearly had no front lights or indicators. Even in my rear view mirror I could see in to the engine compartment. I take it this is illegal?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2021)

Morning. Another cold one with the chance of the odd light snow shower. Think I’ll just have a wander round the streets.


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks, carer was early this morning, a quarter to six, I was still asleep and suddenly realized my phone was going, it was my Good Lady calling from downstairs to let me know, I hadn't even been down to unlock the door, when I went down it was Anna our regular carer, she told us before she left that her office is planning to change things around from next weeks so it could be anybody at any time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks,
Cold today and colder tomorrow before warming up to 4 degrees on Tuesday 🤔 . Quite a few trees down locally, Mrs Tenkaykev will head of to the station as soon as the trains start running this morning. Stay warm and safe folks ☕️👍


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2021)

Morning. Dry and calm here. My weather ap says its -2 but that's a load of tosh. No frost at all 

Stay safe peep


----------



## Chief Broom (28 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  im surprised reading here that its cold out....its like the Bahama's in Brora...will go for a swim in the lovely inviting Atlantic after ive applied some sun tan 
Im just grateful the wind has quietened!


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Worried? No. It was a flippant tongue-in-cheek remark nothing else.


Oh dear @PaulSB you must know by now, the only safe place for flippant and tongue-in-cheek is right here.

🤔 Should I stop wearing my old Liquigas jersey .


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Nice peaceful night, last night. No flying tiles or fences. 
Doggie walk on the beach first, then a stroll down to the village for Sunday lunch at the Black Horse.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, carer was early this morning, a quarter to six, I was still asleep and suddenly realized my phone was going, it was my Good Lady calling from downstairs to let me know, I hadn't even been down to unlock the door, when I went down it was Anna our regular carer, she told us before she left that her office is planning to change things around from next weeks so it could be anybody at any time.


We have a company called Premier Care for the auntie. It was a nightmare to start with but that was the actual carer. We got them to agree never to send her again and its been OKish since. They have you over a barrel as you will struggle to find another company.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

A reasonable sleep last night. Was in bed early and woke at 0630.
MrsD loves Sunday morning radio 2. I will go and watch recorded footy then Chelsea vs Utd. 
Wind has died down.
Strangely we don't seem to have any damage this time. We are and end house and exposed so in strong winds we tend to lose roof tiles or/and fence panels.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, half an inch of snow here but it looks very wet and not likely to last long. A few flurries still falling.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2021)

Ended up going up the hill. Surprisingly, given it's a lot more exposed there was no sign there had been a storm. The woodland is much better managed up there and no dead and rotten trees next to the path to come down.

Big change in the view from last week. That's why I never tire of it. Looks so different through the seasons.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2021)

I'm back. Fell asleep again till 8.30. A good thing. It's daylight now and the new Ice Age didn't arrive last night as we don't even have frost! Forecast is 50% chance of snow at 13.00. I feel Chorley CC have upset someone at the Met Office........


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Nov 2021)

From my FB feed this morning:


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2021)

Looks like it might be a decent day here. Sunshine now. We are due rain by 2 or so it says. Might do a load of washing


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We have a company called Premier Care for the auntie. It was a nightmare to start with but that was the actual carer. We got them to agree never to send her again and its been OKish since. They have you over a barrel as you will struggle to find another company.



Most of the carers are fine, we've come across the occasional one who's been poor, one I reported to the office, but the carer who's been our regular one, Anna, has been exceptional with a very high standard of care, but its the office we've been having trouble with, we've made it clear that we don't want the carers here at very early times but it took the intervention of the social worker to get them here mostly at a reasonable time for the last couple of months, my Good Lady doesn't want them here early. I don't mind them early in the summer but don't want them early this time of year.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2021)

Now the sun is shining, my weather ap may well have been correct with the -2. I can see frost on the ground


----------



## numbnuts (28 Nov 2021)

I'm up too


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Now the sun is shining, *my weather ap may well have been correct* with the -2. I can see frost on the ground


O ye of little faith!


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2021)

I've just been down the paper shop and I can confirm its colder than a witches mammary out there this morning, I've also had a complaint from management, I got back and had to help the lady with the commode, she wasn't impressed with my cold hands.


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2021)

Brrrrr it's taters out there. Only 5° out the front. Going to have to put my polar fleece liner into my Barbour jacket for this morning's walk.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2021)

Finished perusing my FB feed and time now to actually do something. Enjoyed these


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2021)

Back again. Popped back to FB to read a link a friend sent. Happened across this while I was there. Brought tears to my eyes......🤣🤣


View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2967133576879934&id=1414862805440360


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2021)

Housework done. Washing done. Washing outside. MR WD says it's bloomin freezing outside. He is wearing his thermals ( not a pretty sight) and he is wearing other clothes as well @classic


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Nov 2021)

Just back from seeing Mrs Tenkaykev off on the London train. The train heading down to Weymouth was delayed over half an hour "due to staff shortages " We were waiting inside the station and a woman went to the ticket office with an enquiry. She had booked a ticket to London for the previous day, and as we were advised, all tickets from yesterdays cancellations are valid for today. She'd booked it as an " E ticket " on her phone, the issue was as the day of travel had passed, the ticket was no longer showing on her phone. The chap in the ticket office explained that they have no access to the Electronic ticket system as it was a completely separate system operated by the various individual train companies. The lady then asked if she would be penalised if she was unable to show her ticket and was told, in theory, yes, as she would be unable to show a valid ticket. I didn't hear the outcome of the conversation but it did get me thinking. I'm a bit paranoid about things like that, and when purchasing train tickets online I opt for collection from the ticket machine at the station, or if that isn't an option I download the ticket and print it out as well ( I also take a screenshot of the ticket on my phone )
Perhaps there is some way of accessing expired tickets, and I'm sure that in the circumstances the ticket inspector would understand and not penalise the lady.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Back again. Popped back to FB to read a link a friend sent. Happened across this while I was there. Brought tears to my eyes......🤣🤣
> 
> 
> View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2967133576879934&id=1414862805440360



I haven't got a FaceBook


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I haven't got a FaceBook




Idiot


----------



## GM (28 Nov 2021)

Morning all... Much brighter today than yesterday's cold and windy day in London. Out shortly for a wander, maybe over the woods.

Here's another FB offering...


----------



## Paulus (28 Nov 2021)

Good morning all. 
It's taters out there there with a cold north wind. It is a lovely sunny morning though.
Dog walking done, washing on, dishwasher on, domestics on full go.
Football on the radio this afternoon, can Spurs beat Burnley today?
I need to buy more wild bird seed, they have eaten the lot,25kg, with a bit of help from the local squirrels. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Nov 2021)

I've just made 24 mince pies


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just made 24 mince pies




. Bleh


----------



## Paulus (28 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just made 24 mince pies


Do you do deliveries?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> . Bleh


I'm not that keen on them either..........or rich fruit cake.


----------



## pawl (28 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I've just been down the paper shop and I can confirm its colder than a witches mammary out there this morning, I've also had a complaint from management, I got back and had to help the lady with the commode, she wasn't impressed with my cold hands.




Mammary.That’s very polite


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Mammary.That’s very polite



Its got a nice ring to it.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not that keen on them either..........or rich fruit cake.


Nor me.....or xmas pudding.
Aldi do so specials at this time, open mince pies with almond and they are nice.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

We have lots of strange white flakey stuff falling out of the sky.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not that keen on them either..........or rich fruit cake.


Oh Mo! Mince pies, fruit cake and cheese the perfect Christmas evening


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2021)

It's snowing and half of Chorley CC is online discussing the merits of WBA, Coventry, Preston and Rovers.........the four teams play each other next Saturday


----------



## Chief Broom (28 Nov 2021)

It actually turned out rather nice 
Looking one way.....






looking tuther way





and no thats not a garden shed thats my des res


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2021)

@Chief Broom Fabulous. Thanks for those....................I won't send the view from my window.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh Mo! Mince pies, fruit cake and cheese the perfect Christmas evening


I don't have a sweet tooth.
I can enjoy a small slice of fruit cake and maybe a mince pie........but thats it for the year.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2021)

I don't like fruit cakes of any kind. Never have 

The sun has gone and it's gone a bit dark here.

We had roast beef Yorkshire puds and mashed potatoes


----------



## gavroche (28 Nov 2021)

It is grey, dull, cold and raining here and winter is still 3 weeks away !


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2021)

I suppose I should have another wander while we have a bit of sun. Get back before it gets really cold again.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Chief Broom Fabulous. Thanks for those....................I won't send the view from my window.


It does look great, but let's hope that they are wrong about rising sea levels - that doesn't exactly look an elevated position! 

Talking of low-lying homes on the Scottish coast...



ColinJ said:


> My mum was born in a croft on the west coast of Scotland. It is at 7 m above sea level and 300 m inland. She told me that there was a storm with a surge tide when she was a child and she remembered looking out of the window of her bedroom and seeing the sea a few metres*** from the building!
> 
> 
> *** She said yards, but it is time to move on to sensible units!



We have a lot of snow here today. If you have been paying attention, you will know that I am surrounded by big hills, so we have lots of snowy slopes, the kind of thing (on a much smaller scale) that I was drawn to in snowy winters as a child. Well, I have discovered a plastic sledge left in the cellar by the previous owners of the house. For a minute I considered retrieving it and heading for the hills for some fast downhill action...

... but then I thought:

Er, it looks really cold out there!
I am bound to crash, and I don't bounce as well as I did as a child!
Yes, I have definitely become old and boring...


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't like fruit cakes of any kind. Never have
> 
> The sun has gone and it's gone a bit dark here.
> 
> We had roast beef Yorkshire puds and mashed potatoes


Aunt Bessies yorkshires ?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Aunt Bessies yorkshires ?



Yep


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep


Did you roast your own beef ?


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep


They're great. It took my kids years to realise I'd stopped making my own batter etc.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Did you roast your own beef ?


Steady now Dave, steady.........................is that a carving knife I see flying through the air?????


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just made 24 mince pies


Why not 26, keeping things legal and all that.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's snowing and half of Chorley CC is online discussing the merits of WBA, Coventry, Preston and Rovers.........the four teams play each other next Saturday


Either a very busy day, or a crowded pitch this Saturday.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't like fruit cakes of any kind. Never have
> 
> The sun has gone and it's gone a bit dark here.
> 
> We had roast beef Yorkshire puds and mashed potatoes


Not even nutty ones?


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We had roast beef Yorkshire puds and mashed potatoes



We had a small turkey roast at the Black Horse........and several pints of GT Ales 'Dark Horse'.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Did you roast your own beef ?


Did she mash the spuds, or was that from a packet as well!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> We had a small turkey roast at the Black Horse........and several pints of GT Ales 'Dark Horse'.
> 
> View attachment 619773
> 
> ...


Looks nice but have to say I am not a fan of dark ales.......although I enjoy the odd draught Guinness.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did she mash the spuds, or was that from a packet as well!


That was going to be my next question.
TBH we tried Aldi ready mash last week and it was very good. I am doing a cottage pie this week and will use it for that.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> That was going to be my next question.
> TBH we tried Aldi ready mash last week and it was very good. I am doing a cottage pie this week and will use it for that.


Our own roast beef. And your right Idahoan mashed spuds are great


----------



## numbnuts (28 Nov 2021)

I haven't got a roast 
but I do have "proper" mashed potatoes with broccoli and cod with parsley sauce


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> *Our own roast beef.* And your right *Idamoan mashed spuds are great*


You went beyond my advice and went cattle rustling. No-one would miss the odd sheep, you could even have scattered the bones around the field. Make it look as though it were dogs that did the deed.
Odd, but possibly apt name for mashed spuds


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got a roast
> but I do have "proper" mashed potatoes with broccoli and cod with parsley sauce


When I was a kid one of my hates was white fish with white potato and white sauce. It has stayed with me all my life.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> When I was a kid one of my hates was white fish with white potato and white sauce. It has stayed with me all my life.


There's now't so queer as folk


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> When I was a kid one of my hates was white fish with white potato and white sauce. It has stayed with me all my life.


What colour fish do you eat?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got a roast
> but I do have "proper" mashed potatoes with broccoli and cod with parsley sauce


Yuck. I hate white sauces


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Yuck. I hate white sauces


You'd have white sauce on roast beef!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> There's now't so queer as folk


I agree.
I vividly recall the actual moment it happened. The plates were on the table and my stomach turned. It has never changed.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> What colour fish do you eat?


Not with white potato or white sauce.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, I have definitely become old and boring...


No Colin , we’re mature and sensible.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> No Colin , we’re mature and sensible.


Ooooohh I must quote that to my wife.
Not sure she will agree though.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ooooohh I must quote that to my wife.
> Not sure she will agree though.


When she stops laughing let us know.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2021)

Walk AKA obstacle course done.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Walk AKA obstacle course done.
> 
> View attachment 619787
> 
> ...


And you went back to the "over & under" method of getting past?


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2021)

Coventry is a bit wintery this afternoon, its been snowing since dinner time.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Nov 2021)

WoW only 160 miles away from me


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2021)

Learned that my step mother passed away this morning. She'd been in a care home for 6 weeks suffering with dementia.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Walk AKA obstacle course done.
> 
> View attachment 619795


That reminds me of a mountain bike ride I did through a forest in Scotland a few years ago. They'd had a freak storm the week before...






That was the trail that we were supposed to be riding down! 



dave r said:


> Coventry is a bit wintery this afternoon, its been snowing since dinner time.
> 
> View attachment 619809


We've got about double that here but it had started overnight so we got a head start; it has stopped now. I thought the snow might melt but the temperature is dropping so I think it will freeze and tomorrow will definitely _NOT_ include my daily 6 km bike ride! I will carefully walk to get my paper and shopping instead.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Walk AKA obstacle course done.
> 
> View attachment 619787
> 
> ...


I was picturing Mo limboing under a couple of those trees with steel drums playing in the background 🎶


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Nov 2021)

Afternoon everyone .
Weather wasnt too bad this morning , rigging the boat and the sailing was all done in the sunshine . Didn’t get cold and I had a good race too, well good for me lol. I finished 4th and Mrs exlaser won the race .
But it changed a little this afternoon, we were sat with the in-laws having a cup of tea before going home and the snow started. I really wasn’t expecting that , I must start looking further than the wind strength when I check the weather forecast on a Sunday morning 😂


----------



## numbnuts (28 Nov 2021)

We have had some sleet


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> We have had some sleet


Snow within the hour!!


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2021)

Thanks to all who gave hugs on my post about my stepmother passing.
To be honest, I am indifferent to the event as I had no emotional attachment to her and I only really viewed her as a barrier to my inheritance after my dad died 10 years ago. ( There were certain shenanigans that went on 25 years ago, when my dad remarried, resulting in a widespread family bust up and my brother being written out of the will)
I, however, kept my nose out of it and played the longer game.
The estate now gets split between myself and my stepbrother.
I will now get a substantial six figure sum for my patience, sometime in the new year.


----------



## 12boy (28 Nov 2021)

Went for a very slow spin in some fairly healthy headwinds. Almost 13C. Pretty plush for late November. Felt so virtous having done this manly ride I ate a very nice chunk of apple pie for luncheon. I did not much like my stepmother either. She would bitch someone out for hours, but if any criticism came her way she would get incredibly butthurt.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

12boy said:


> Went for a very slow spin in some fairly healthy headwinds. Almost 13C. Pretty plush for late November. Felt so virtous having done this manly ride I ate a very nice chunk of apple pie for luncheon. I did not much like my stepmother either. She would bitch someone out for hours, but if any criticism came her way she would get incredibly butthurt.


It's warmer over there than here. Still into single figures, daytime, and minus at night.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2021)

Apparently, there has been a *big sleepover* at the Tan Hill Tavern up in the Yorkshire Dales since Friday night... I know I am a bit unadventurous, but isn't it just a bit daft to go for a night out at the highest pub in Britain when a winter storm is forecast?! 

In other winter madness, drivers ignored the weather and got stuck in snowdrifts high up on the A58 between Ripponden and Littleborough. Again, why do it? They could have taken the valley roads instead.


----------



## rustybolts (29 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I think so. I’m terrified of falling again. I think another injury would finish my days of serious exercise completely. Got to look after the body these days.


Mo I feel a bit wary about going out again also but my fall was pure stupidity caused by running quickly in dark roads. The metatarsal in the left foot is giving me no bother as such and is healing up and I can almost walk on my left foot with a bit of weight again. I will not ride or run if there is frost or ice on the roads and like Colin J am dusting off the turbo trainer. I think its good that you are terrified of falling again , its self preservation instinct. Had a couple of falls on the bike last winter due to slippery conditions and thought bruised pride and scrapes were all that could happen to me. Genuinely afraid of doing a collar bone or something worse now. 
"Discretion is the better part of valour" . My mind thinks I'm 17 but the mirror says 71 Stay safe folks


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Mo I feel a bit wary about going out again also but my fall was pure stupidity caused by running quickly in dark roads.


Same thing happened to me about 30 years ago and put me right off running! (My hips were starting to ache so I would probably have stopped anyway.)



ColinJ said:


> I badly sprained my ankle when jogging down a dark lane in the winter. I didn't see a pothole and ran onto the edge of it. My left foot felt like it had turned through 90 degrees! By the time I had hobbled home the sole of the foot and up to my shin were starting to go various reds of red, orange, black and blue.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2021)

Morning. Currently minus 2 but to gradually rise as the day goes on before being much milder tomorrow.

The roads are dry so should be ok for a walk soon. Coffee and a browse first.


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2021)

I have risen!

Overnight snow has frozen on the ground here in Poshshire. Not much, about an inch, but enough for the Mail to run a SNOWMAGEDDON headline.


----------



## Paulus (29 Nov 2021)

Good morning all. 
Quite cold outside under paw. The cats didn't look too happy when they went out.
No snow or sleet here, it should a fine, cold day here. 
I have to source a left hand crank, 170mm for my son's mtb today. First stop will be the bike shop before I start looking online.
I may try putting plenty of thread lock on the bolt holding it on to the axle, but once aa alloy crank has come off it is normally done for.
I have a lateral flow test to send back to UCL as part of an ongoing study into covid and winter flu. Then all the usual stuff.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

A bit nippy out there this morning.
LIDL run first thing, then I've got 'stuff' to do.
Need to liaise with step brother, as we're joint executors of the will.
Stepmother's funeral is all sorted as it was prepaid years ago.
It's a bit difficult being 200 miles away from him and he'll end up doing most of the sorting out. All I'll do is peruse documents and sign them off. The house sale will be the next big item on the list.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2021)

good morning everyone, its dry and cold with about an inch of snow on the ground, the light is strange as well, its very bright and has got an orangey hue to it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Nov 2021)

Good morning all, just above 0 here and set to rise throughout the day. Yesterday’s snow set to disappear by lunchtime I expect. Just reading that large parts of Aberdeenshire have been without power since Friday afternoon, damage three times the scale of the beast from the east being reported.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2021)

Morning. -2 here and a heavy frost. When I was talking to my mummy yesterday she said it was snowing. She is in Birmingham.

No snow here at all thank God, but it's dam cold 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Nov 2021)

Morning folks,
-2 here on the Dorset coast, but bright and sunny. Monday chores to do but not much else. Looking out of the window earlier, I watched a young lad cycling along the road. He had one (gloveless) hand on the handlebars and the other in his trousers pocket so I speculated that he was alternating hands as each one got numb with cold. 
Stay safe and warm folks ☕️👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Nov 2021)

Power cuts are going to be a very big deal in the coming years, a “perfect storm” of more storm events and more demand as we are all forced to switch to electric boilers and to electric cars. In future, having no power will mean no means of heating at all for most and no means of using the car either. And once the battery on your phone dies, no digital connectivity either.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2021)

Back from a chilly walk and sat down with a bowl of porridge now.

A couple of our local villages were still without power yesterday too. Quite a lot of elderly residents too, but people seem to be keeping an eye and helping out.


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2021)

Currently -3.6°C here in Poshshire according to my weather station.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Nov 2021)

Our kitchen is the coldest room in the house but we don’t usually notice as the cooker / washing machine/ dishwasher are in there. It was taters this morning with the water from the tap cold enough that I thought my fillings might drop out. I’ve put my glass of water on the radiator to take the edge off.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our kitchen is the coldest room in the house but we don’t usually notice as the cooker / washing machine/ dishwasher are in there. It was taters this morning with the water from the tap cold enough that I thought my fillings might drop out. I’ve put my glass of water on the radiator to take the edge off.


I quite like warm water so usually just fill two thirds will cold and add boiling water from the kettle.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Thanks to all who gave hugs on my post about my stepmother passing.
> To be honest, I am indifferent to the event as I had no emotional attachment to her and I only really viewed her as a barrier to my inheritance after my dad died 10 years ago. ( There were certain shenanigans that went on 25 years ago, when my dad remarried, resulting in a widespread family bust up and my brother being written out of the will)
> I, however, kept my nose out of it and played the longer game.
> The estate now gets split between myself and my stepbrother.
> I will now get a substantial six figure sum for my patience, sometime in the new year.


TBH Dirk from your phraseology I sensed all hadn't been good so I opted to stay out of commenting.
Glad all is well for the future though.
Wouldn't it be nice to inherit that 20 years earlier


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was picturing Mo limboing under a couple of those trees with steel drums playing in the background 🎶


Don't PLEASE don't !!
I have just managed to get pictures of Welshie in her bloomers out of my mind and now you do this to me


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  the season has caught up and is proper wintery which the Highlands do so well brrr


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  the season has caught up and is proper wintery which the Highlands do so well brrr
> 
> View attachment 619904


One of the women I follow on Strava did a cyclocross event up there at the weekend. Brora Heritage Centre grounds?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2021)

I rose at 0700 and it was -2°. Not much better now. I think we have a maximum of +2 this sfternoon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> One of the women I follow on Strava did a cyclocross event up there at the weekend. Brora Heritage Centre grounds?
> 
> 
> View attachment 619909


Love the colour coordination 👍 that orange is the same shade os my Brommie


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Love the colour coordination 👍 that orange is the same shade os my Brommie


That's Synergy Cycles in Auchterarder team colours.


I see we have gone from Black Friday to Cyber Monday according to all the emails......what's next, Terrific Tuesday?


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> I have to source a left hand crank, 170mm for my son's mtb today. First stop will be the bike shop before I start looking online.


Wow it’s cold out in the Velo Cave @Paulus I have this , are you looking for a square taper crank? . This is surplus to requirements.












Nothing special , yours if you want it. One retired Train Driver to another.


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> One of the women I follow on Strava did a cyclocross event up there at the weekend. Brora Heritage Centre grounds?
> 
> 
> View attachment 619909


Yes there was, some hardy folk out there! There's many trails for off roaders to explore and would recommend this area for a cycling holiday. Forget the NC500! theres routes by the sea and in the hills


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That's Synergy Cycles in Auchterarder team colours.
> 
> 
> I see we have gone from Black Friday to Cyber Monday according to all the emails......what's next, Terrific Tuesday?


Mmm
Cyber Monday 
Terrific Tuesday 
Wonderful Wednesday 
Transcendental Thursday 
Fabulous Friday
Sublime Saturday 
Splendid Sunday


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Apparently, there has been a *big sleepover* at the Tan Hill Tavern up in the Yorkshire Dales since Friday night... I know I am a bit unadventurous, but isn't it just a bit daft to go for a night out at the highest pub in Britain when a winter storm is forecast?!
> 
> In other winter madness, drivers ignored the weather and got stuck in snowdrifts high up on the A58 between Ripponden and Littleborough. Again, why do it? They could have taken the valley roads instead.


Easy answer the second part, roadworks and a diversion further down the A58. 
Also some would have wanted to admire the view.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Nov 2021)

Still damn cold - judged by looking out of teh window

still thin covering of snow on the ground and car but otherwise it looks like it is cloudy and not much wind

should be a nice day for a bike ride if well wrapped up
except that I don't seem to bounce as well as I used to and my tyres are fairly smooth so I have decided to swerve the bike ride - 
as opposed to swerving *on* the bike ride and falling off

some shopping needs doing anyway

and apparently I have to go to the shopping centre later and give someone a blood sample
honestly - the things you have to do to get a pound of sausages these days!!!
(or it might be a trial for a new blood test to detect cancer - but that is less humerous - other opinions may exist)

anyway - time for the second coffee


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2021)

From one extreme to another, carer here at quarter to six yesterday but not here till quarter past nine this morning, due at half eight tomorrow. The physio was due at nine but is a no show at the moment.


----------



## pawl (29 Nov 2021)

Morning 2degrees currently Road outside looks rather slippery I’m only going as far as the bird feeders ,then it’s sit down with a cup of hot chocolate Read the current edition of Cyclist magazine then carry on binge watching Bosh


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2021)

Well, the power has gone off again this morning. Back on, twice, and gone again.
Roads are quiet as well, which is odd at this time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Nov 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> and apparently I have to go to the shopping centre later and give someone a blood sample
> honestly - the things you have to do to get a pound of sausages these days!!!
> (*or it might be a trial for a new blood test to detect cancer* - but that is less humerous - other opinions may exist)
> 
> anyway - time for the second coffee


There have been some excellent recent advances in "cytogenetics" 
As an example, I have a rare blood condition for which there are several treatment regimes depending on which subtype of the disease people have. Some of the treatments options can have nasty and unpleasant side effects. With cytogenetics they can now say " we won't give you that course of treatment as we know it wouldn't work on your subtype and you would just experience the side effects with no benefit "
Sometimes, perhaps due to lack of, or poor communication, people get the wrong end of the stick and think that they are being denied treatment, when in reality they are being saved from unnecessary exposure to nasty side effects. There are ongoing advances in research and we may eventually get to the stage where treatments are tailored to the individuals unique genetic make up.


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> TBH Dirk from your phraseology I sensed all hadn't been good so I opted to stay out of commenting.
> Glad all is well for the future though.
> Wouldn't it be nice to inherit that 20 years earlier


Don't think it would have made much difference apart from being able to retire earlier. House prices have rocketed above inflation, so effectively I'm better off. As it is, it falls just about right with the plans we have.
I can see a big spending spree on the horizon........


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2021)

Popped round to the supermarket for a few things. No sign of any increase in temperature yet.

Thought I would treat myself to a bag of salted cashews with my cuppa and nearly had kittens when I looked at the calories after I'd eaten them!


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Popped round to the supermarket for a few things. No sign of any increase in temperature yet.
> 
> Thought I would treat myself to a bag of salted cashews with my cuppa and nearly had kittens when I looked at the calories after I'd eaten them!


You'll have to go for a walk to burn them off.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Power cuts are going to be a very big deal in the coming years, a “perfect storm” of more storm events and more demand as we are all forced to switch to electric boilers and to electric cars. In future, having no power will mean no means of heating at all for most and no means of using the car either. And once the battery on your phone dies, no digital connectivity either.


I hadn't thought of this. Good point.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll have to go for a walk to burn them off.


I'll go back out in the afternoon. Not sure it will burn off the hunners o calories though.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll go back out in the afternoon. Not sure it will burn off the hunners o calories though.


Just avoid buying snacks in shops if you go in them, otherwise just walk on by.


----------



## Paulus (29 Nov 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Wow it’s cold out in the Velo Cave @Paulus I have this , are you looking for a square taper crank? . This is surplus to requirements.
> View attachment 619910
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks, PM sent.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2021)

Good morning. Heavy frost last night and looks cold out. My cold is better but still with me to the extent I haven't got up yet. Now that is unusual!

I'm planning a walk later, probably after lunch.

I have a new worry in my life.  I'm a Rover, a diehard, we are at every home match come hell or high water. I haven't missed a crucial game, promotion, cup final win/loss, relegation escape, championship home or away in my lifetime. I was at Anfield in '95. What a day.

We have reached the dizzy heights of 5th.  If Fulham win next weekend and we beat Preston and Bournemouth we will be only three points off second place (yes, that means we're third!). So I'm facing five months of these scenarios.

It gets worse though. The Championship Play Off final is 3.00pm May 29th. I'm booked on Ride London the same day.

One of my cycling buddies has helpfully suggested if I get a start time before 7.00am, train for a sub five hour 💯 I could get to Wembley by 3.00pm!!!!!!

But where would I park my bike...........🤔


----------



## numbnuts (29 Nov 2021)

Ahhhhh Not a happy bunny, sometime in the night my computer was updated and then Microshit would not except my password, some 35 minutes later and two cups of coffee I finely get in.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2021)

We have reached the dizzying heights of 1 deg here.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Heavy frost last night and looks cold out. My cold is better but still with me to the extent I haven't got up yet. Now that is unusual!
> 
> I'm planning a walk later, probably after lunch.
> 
> ...


In the goal mouth......that should help


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Ahhhhh Not a happy bunny, sometime in the night my computer was updated and then Microshit would not except my password, some 35 minutes later and two cups of coffee I finely get in.


I get that regularly with my email account. Real pain in the a*se.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have reached the dizzying heights of 1 deg here.


We have 2c and the sun be it very weak is trying to come out


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Morning 2degrees currently Road outside looks rather slippery I’m only going as far as the bird feeders ,then it’s sit down with a cup of hot chocolate Read the current edition of Cyclist magazine then carry on binge watching Bosh


I have just been out to refill the bird feeders. They don't show any gratitude do they.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just been out to refill the bird feeders. They don't show any gratitude do they.


What do you want? A peck on the cheek? 🤣


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> What do you want? A peck on the cheek? 🤣


Just the odd tweet would do


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It gets worse though. The Championship Play Off final is 3.00pm May 29th. I'm booked on Ride London the same day.
> 
> One of my cycling buddies has helpfully suggested if I get a start time before 7.00am, train for a sub five hour 💯 I could get to Wembley by 3.00pm!!!!!!
> 
> But where would I park my bike...........🤔


That's easy, Buy a Brommie, fold it and take it in to the ground with you as your " personal mobility device " 😁


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just the odd tweet would do


Tweeting is very hard for birds............ever tried holding a mobile with just one claw?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That's easy, Buy a Brommie, fold it and take it in to the ground with you as your " personal mobility device " 😁


Ah ha. Good plan. But sub five hours on a Brommie? 🤔 Think I'd have to start the day before. 🤣


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Power cuts are going to be a very big deal in the coming years, a “perfect storm” of more storm events and more demand as we are all forced to switch to electric boilers and to electric cars. In future, having no power will mean no means of heating at all for most and no means of using the car either. And once the battery on your phone dies, no digital connectivity either.


Perhaps we should hook dynamos up to turbo trainers? Using the tt will keep us warm and we can charge our tech from the dynamo. Not sure that I fancy the cold bath in unheated room after the training session though! 


pawl said:


> then carry on binge watching Bosh


Nearly finished series 4 now. The other 3 should keep me going nearly until Christmas.

Having now got into Michael Connelly, I have started reading _The Late Show_, "introducing detective Renee Ballard". I read last thing so can only manage a couple of chapters before I fall asleep, but it is good to read again.


Mo1959 said:


> I'll go back out in the afternoon. Not sure it will burn off the hunners o calories though.


I have seen a figure of 1 kg of fat per 125 km (1 lb per 35 miles) of brisk walking. It would be easier to just avoid the nuts!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2021)

Our bird feeder is like the United nations. All sorts of tits ( shut up) woodpeckers, jays, pheasants, blackbirds, nuthatches etc. We use fat balls in our feeders. Less messy than seeds and the pleasant eat what falls on the ground so it doesn't attract rats.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> and the pleasant eat what falls on the ground


So you are not the pheasant plucker


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Our bird feeder is like the United nations. All sorts of tits ( shut up) woodpeckers, jays, pheasants, blackbirds, nuthatches etc. We use fat balls in our feeders. Less messy than seeds and the pleasant eat what falls on the ground so it doesn't attract rats.


Our feeders are still quite quiet, they tend to get busier later in the winter. Currently mostly the preserve of one robin who tries to chase everything else off.


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2021)

Back from LIDL.
How can you spend £100 there?!
I somehow managed it for the first time.
Maybe the bottle of Scotch and the bottle of Champagne were the culprits?


----------



## Sterlo (29 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just been out to refill the bird feeders. They don't show any gratitude do they.


Yes they do, they leave little messages of gratitude all over your car!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2021)

Dirk said:


> Back from LIDL.
> How can you spend £100 there?!
> I somehow managed it for the first time.
> Maybe the bottle of Scotch and the bottle of Champagne were the culprits?


I see that all the time... Okay, 2 adults instead of just singleton me. Let's say that they have 3 kids, a dog, and a rabbit. Why do they have 20 times the amount of shopping as me?!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I see that all the time... Okay, 2 adults instead of just singleton me. Let's say that they have 3 kids, a dog, and a rabbit. Why do they have 20 times the amount of shopping as me?!


Hungry rabbit ???


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just the odd tweet would do





PaulSB said:


> Tweeting is very hard for birds............ever tried holding a mobile with just one claw?


It's possible though.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Nov 2021)

I've been for a walk  it's up to 4c now


----------



## Paulus (29 Nov 2021)

I did go out for a short while on the bike. Even with thermal socks on, my feet were freezing when I got back.  The temperature did reach a dazzling 3c this afternoon. It has been very sunny though.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Nov 2021)

Don't think I've been outside since Saturday so despite the cold drizzle I'm off for a walk.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Don't think I've been outside since Saturday so despite the cold drizzle I'm off for a walk.


It's good to talk walk


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Nov 2021)

Wandered up to the shops to get a few things, but specifically one of those tubs of " Double Chocolate Bites " that M+S do. They're a particular favourite of Mrs Tenkaykev. I noticed there was an unopened tub of them in the cupboard last night so I thought I'd try one. Next time I looked I'd snaffled the lot. Needless to say, when I went in to M+S the shelves were bare. If she does notice that they're missing before I get a chance to replace them I'll be in the mire. I could always tell here there was a product recall so I had to throw them out, I'm sure she'll believe me 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So you are not the pheasant plucker




Not quite


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Nov 2021)

It’s warmed up a few degrees this afternoon, this was my walk this morning.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2021)

Got as high as 1.8°C here. Now fog has reduced visibility to less than a 1/4 mile and is reducing visibility even more as time goes on.

Conclusion: More snow on the way.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2021)

I strolled to the station and the shops earlier. There was a lot of snow on the backstreets, except for the ones that are on bus routes - they get gritted and are clear. Fortunately, it was a couple of degrees above freezing so the snow and ice were slightly slushy and offered some grip. I don't have any of those crampon things to put on my boots. If we had colder winters I would adapt, but when we just get occasional wintry spells I never get round to it. No studded tyres on my bikes, for example.

My (soon to be lockdown bubble #37?) pal is here and we will be making a mega veggie curry together soon. A portion each for us tonight, and 4 for the freezer.

She is currently watching _Richard Osman's House of Games _on TV, wearing headphones so as not to distract me. That strategy would work if she didn't keep on shouting out the answers that she knows! 

I just checked my bank balance and that £30 payment that I claimed recently from the council has already been paid in. That's my Lidl and Aldi bills covered for next week!


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I strolled to the station and the shops earlier. There was a lot of snow on the backstreets, except for the ones that are on bus routes - they get gritted and are clear. Fortunately, it was a couple of degrees above freezing so the snow and ice were slightly slushy and offered some grip. I don't have any of those crampon things to put on my boots. If we had colder winters I would adapt, but when we just get occasional wintry spells I never get round to it. No studded tyres on my bikes, for example.
> 
> My (soon to be lockdown bubble #37?) pal is here and we will be making a mega veggie curry together soon. A portion each for us tonight,* and 4 for the freezer.*
> 
> ...


Hungry freezer?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hungry freezer?


Well, freezer compartment in my fridge. The 4 tubs of curry take up 2/3 of the space, but that leaves enough for a couple of small items.

I don't need a separate freezer and there isn't anywhere sensible to put one anyway. One would either have to go down in the cellar (which would be a right pain), or it would have to go where the previous owners of the house had theirs - stuck out in the middle of the kitchen floor! The house sales bumpf showed a photo of their kitchen and they had the most crazily located kitchen freezer that I have seen.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2021)

Think you're all curled up in bed, just so you can be first in the morning.

Can't be the cold, it's not that bad.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Think you're all curled up in bed, just so you can be first in the morning.
> 
> Can't be the cold, it's not that bad.


It's not even 23:00 yet! 

I think things have definitely warmed up. I'd had to turn the boiler up for a day to get the temperature in this room up from about 14 degrees to 16 or 17 and then again when the cold really kicked in. I just started to overheat and checked the thermometer - it was 20.8 in here! The heating has now been turned down to let the temperature drop to a more comfortable 18-19 degrees.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It's not even 23:00 yet!
> 
> I think things have definitely warmed up. I'd had to turn the boiler up for a day to get the temperature in this room up from about 14 degrees to 16 or 17 and then again when the old really kicked in. I just started to overheat and checked the thermometer - it was 20.8 in here! The heating has now been turned down to let the temperature drop to a more comfortable 18-19 degrees.


They get up too soon/early, leaving them worn out come late evening.

There's sleet falling at present, you might wake up to a white outside view.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> They get up too soon/early, leaving them worn out come late evening.


I can see the appeal in the summer, but NOT at this time of year!



classic33 said:


> There's sleet falling at present, you might wake up to a white outside view.


It was white everywhere here when I woke up on Sunday, and today (Monday), but the forecast is for light rain overnight and temperatures of about 8 degrees, so I reckon most of the snow and ice might have gone by lunchtime Tuesday.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I can see the appeal in the summer, but NOT at this time of year!
> 
> 
> It was white everywhere here when I woke up on Sunday, and today (Monday), but the forecast is for light rain overnight and temperatures of about 8 degrees, so I reckon most of the snow and ice might have gone by lunchtime Tuesday.


White mornings these last three, do I hear four?
Not got above 5 degrees yet, and the wind is rising slightly. Also coming from a different direction to recent days/nights.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Wandered up to the shops to get a few things, but specifically one of those tubs of " Double Chocolate Bites " that M+S do. They're a particular favourite of Mrs Tenkaykev. I noticed there was an unopened tub of them in the cupboard last night so I thought I'd try one. Next time I looked I'd snaffled the lot. Needless to say, when I went in to M+S the shelves were bare. If she does notice that they're missing before I get a chance to replace them I'll be in the mire. I could always tell here there was a product recall so I had to throw them out, I'm sure she'll believe me 🤔


Ah ha! Glad you've fessed up to this........I thought it was only me who does it.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2021)

Well I'm fed up with feeling shite. At least four days now of cold symptoms, four negative lateral flow tests, both Mrs P and I are convinced it's only a cold. However I'm going for a PCR test later today, I would have gone yesterday but all the local test centres were closed by the time I decided to get one.

Granddaughter comes on Tuesdays and I mustn't get close to her as regardless of what I have I shouldn't risk passing it on. I think this means I'll have to stay out of her sight today. She's only one and won't understand why granddad won't hold or play with her.

No 2 son's birthday tomorrow and we are due at his house at 2.00pm for a party. Two of the residents are clinically vulnerable meaning I need a negative PCR before I can go.


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2021)

I have risen! 1st!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2021)

Morning. Back to overcast and mild with rain due later. At least it’s safe underfoot I suppose.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2021)

I wish a good morning to all .
Are you sitting comfortably? Then I'll begin.
It's definitely slightly warmer today, which is welcome.
I will try an 0800 Aldi dash**.......there are just enough enough items we need to make it worthwhile. I can walk to the Spar but everything is considerably more expensive.
** mask is already in my jacket pocket


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Nov 2021)

Good morning folks,
Popped into big M+S in Poole yesterday on my way to meet Mrs Tenkaykev off her train. Got the replacement chocolate so all is well. M+S have announced that they’re closing the shop in the shopping centre which is a major blow to the centre of Poole. The main High Street is bisected by a railway line which interrupts the flow of shoppers up and down the High Street every time a train passes. ( great if you’re a kid though ) The Council have been talking about a solution for as long as I can remember, with a new “ consultation “ every few years, nothing gets done and meanwhile the heart of the town withers away.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Nov 2021)

🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 Good morning all, and happy St Andrew’s Day 🇷🇺

Had my booster yesterday afternoon, feeling a bit rough this morning. A day of rest and paracetamol in prospect.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2021)

Morning. Warmer and wetter here. The mist is more like that misty rain .

And it's a tad breezy as well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2021)

I am back. 5 miles consisting of a mile walk to warm up, then 3 miles jogged and another mile to cool down. 

Mild and overcast with a bit of drizzle at one point and more to come later. As much as I don't like the wet stuff, it's nice knowing it's safe underfoot and not slippy.

Claire reminded me there's an old Dalgliesh to watch on tv tonight so something to look forward to. 😊


----------



## Chief Broom (30 Nov 2021)

Morning folks  drizzly pizzly out there boo.. really want to get a ride in to continue my leg strengthening momentum...hope it brightens up. Lots of geese have been going over, i like watching them as they always seem purposeful/positive and theres a feeling of timelessness that the natural world will endure [regardless of what the silly human race gets up to].


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  drizzly pizzly out there boo.. really want to get a ride in to continue my leg strengthening momentum...hope it brightens up. Lots of geese have been going over, i like watching them as they always seem purposeful/positive and theres a feeling of timelessness that the natural world will endure [regardless of what the silly human race gets up to].
> View attachment 620029


Totally agree.........it's the love of the outdoors and nature that keeps me sane in this mad world!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2021)

We don't get geese here for some reason. I have never seen one in these parts.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We don't get geese here for some reason. I have never seen one in these parts.


Gosh, I thought they were everywhere. Not enough water near you? Sometimes when I've been out cycling, it can be quite spectacular to see literally hundreds stopped to rest and feed in a field.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Nov 2021)

morning all


----------



## Chief Broom (30 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Totally agree.........it's the love of the outdoors and nature that keeps me sane in this mad world!


I feel more connected to the natural world than the human race!  It refreshes and inspires me, the following was written after watching a spectacular sunset over the Dornoch firth 

Heading Home

Nothing could surpass
such beauty
I confidently mused.

An evening sky on fire!
Glorious reds, purple and gold
framed within a perfect cobalt blue.

Nothing could possibly improve
or be finer than this artist's delight.
Of this I was certain.

Then suddenly appearing overhead
an elegant V formation
of the purest white Whooper swans.

Flying directly into the setting sun
like they were on a mission.
And had an appointment with God.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, I thought they were everywhere. Not enough water near you? Sometimes when I've been out cycling, it can be quite spectacular to see literally hundreds stopped to rest and feed in a field.


I thought they were everywhere as well. We don't even see or hear them flying past overhead. Herons, all sorts of birds of prey, the occasional duck, but not them


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2021)

Morning all 

Off to the village, with shopping trolley in tow, first thing.
Couldn't get the carrots, bread, yoghurt or toothpaste MrsD wanted from LIDL yesterday.
CH boiler man didn't turn up yesterday - 'had to take dad to hospital' - he could have rung to let me know!
Roofer came out to assess the ridge tile situation.
Electrician came to assess bathroom downlighter which has packed up.
Fencing man sorted for side fence which blew down.
It's all go!


----------



## rustybolts (30 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We don't get geese here for some reason. I have never seen one in these parts.


I thought you would have been "goosed " a bit when you were an irresistible babe in your heyday BUT its harassessment now so no more goosing girls or you risk jail !!


----------



## Paulus (30 Nov 2021)

Morning all, porridge and berries eaten for breakfast. 
Slightly warmer here at the moment. 
Out with the dog soon and then a bimble on the bike to the local grocers for some essentials. 
This afternoon I am going over to pick up a crank from @Juan Kog. He's not too far from me .
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2021)

For someone on here...

View: https://m.facebook.com/richiekavanaghmusician/videos/our-anniversary-is-today-by-richie-kavanagh/611178396340638/


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We don't get geese here for some reason. I have never seen one in these parts.


We see them here but only as they fly past to their new homes........can never remember is it north /south for winter/summer.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, I thought they were everywhere. Not enough water near you? Sometimes when I've been out cycling, it can be quite spectacular to see literally hundreds stopped to rest and feed in a field.


I frequently see this during autumn and early winter. Huge numbers gathered in fields presumably enroute to Canada?


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2021)

rustybolts said:


> I thought you would have been "goosed " a bit when you were an irresistible babe in your heyday BUT its harassessment now so no more goosing girls or you risk jail !!


The local council banned Goosey, goosey gander from schools last century.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2021)

Hello 

Suddenly I'm feeling better. Deep joy. Not 100% but a lot better. Now the dilemma is if I should still get tested? I'm certain it's a cold but......

I'll consult with Mrs P when I find her. I woke at 7.30, no sign, back to sleep, now 9.50 and no sign. Weird.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2021)

Best laid plans etc.
That b@^**y fatigue hit me and I was in bed, fast asleep by 0710


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hello
> 
> Suddenly I'm feeling better. Deep joy. Not 100% but a lot better. Now the dilemma is if I should still get tested? I'm certain it's a cold but......
> 
> I'll consult with Mrs P when I find her. I woke at 7.30, no sign, back to sleep, now 9.50 and no sign. Weird.


Are you in the right house?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I frequently see this during autumn and early winter. Huge numbers gathered in fields presumably enroute to Canada?


Think they feed up on the fresh shoots of winter barley before continuing their journey.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I frequently see this during autumn and early winter. Huge numbers gathered in fields presumably enroute to Canada?


Canada geese ? We don't get many of them around here.





(In the UK, they mostly don’t migrate)


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2021)

Mr Google is helpful.
We have various species that winter here (i assume its too cold over there).
For a variety of reasons they chose to winter in different areas eg I think its Brent Geese that favour Ireland.
Come Spring they head back to Greenland/Canada/Russia etc.
As Mr Flick says, a lot of Canada Geese reside here all year but some migrate.


----------



## Sterlo (30 Nov 2021)

We get quite a few flying over us, not sure which breed, they don't seem to be honking in a Canadian accent though. You can hear them long before you see them.


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2021)

We have a lot of migratory birds over wintering on Braunton Marshes.
Some pretty rare ones at times.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Nov 2021)

Steady trade at the feeder this morning, coal tits, great tits, dunnocks. No sign of the robin so far.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> We get quite a few flying over us, not sure which breed, they don't seem to be honking in a Canadian accent though. You can hear them long before you see them.




Canadian accent


----------



## numbnuts (30 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Steady trade at the feeder this morning, coal tits, great tits, dunnocks. No sign of the robin so far.


 
I don't know one tit from another, but I do know what a robin looks like, they mostly wear black hoodies and hang around the garages at night, you can read about them two days later in the local papers


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2021)

Talking of rare birds I am on record as having 2 1sts in the UK.
The BIGGEST rarity was an Alpine Chough off Holyhead (Anglesey).
At first it was decried as not possible then 3 weeks later someone managed to photograph it.
That is on record .
The 2nd was more local. It was a Parakeet which was on our feeder*.......1st record in Warrington at the time.
* I published a photograph as proof.


----------



## Biker man (30 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That's the rain on now. I should make myself do some housework rather than sitting on my arse too long. I'm thinking maybe that's why I'm so lethargic and stiff these days. Too much sitting. They reckon it's really not good for you to sit for too long at a time.


You can say that again I used to walk miles now I have stopped trying a short distance is murder thank goodness I got a ebike.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Nov 2021)

Birds that I’ve never knowingly seen that I would like to see : capercaillie, sea eagle, merlin.
The caper is the only one that’s properly rare. Sea eagle just a matter of going to the right part of the country. Merlin quite common around here but I’ve no idea how I’d recognise one. If I lived down south I’d add hobby to the list too.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Nov 2021)

As all ready said I don't know much about birds, feathered or otherwise, but I do remember my first time a saw a pelican in Aussie, we were camped up over night and in the morning I went down to the river there was a mist over the water, but through the mist I saw a flock of pelicans swimming about..........WoW


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Birds that I’ve never knowingly seen that I would like to see : capercaillie, sea eagle, merlin.
> The caper is the only one that’s properly rare. Sea eagle just a matter of going to the right part of the country. Merlin quite common around here but I’ve no idea how I’d recognise one. If I lived down south I’d add hobby to the list too.


We saw the Sea Eagle in Scotland.
We saw a Merlin on Holyhead mountain.


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2021)

There was a Pelican doing the rounds down this neck of the woods a couple of years ago. It was sighted across the road from us and also down near the River Camel near Padstow.
We didn't see it ourselves but it made the national papers. 8 foot wingspan apparently.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> We get quite a few flying over us, not sure which breed, they don't seem to be honking in a Canadian accent though. You can hear them long before you see them.


They hate it when they get mistaken for American geese...


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Nov 2021)

17 turned out for today’s walk. About a dozen adjourned to the pub afterwards for coffee and a natter, Mrs Tenkaykev and I had a beer instead 🍺 only a half but most enjoyable. Time for a snooze I think 💤


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2021)

Well, all the snow and ice have gone. It is much milder, but it is drizzly and depressingly dull. These narrow valleys are claustrophobic in these conditions. I don't know if I can be bothered to go out for my Metro on a day like this. 

The thing is, on average recently I have been spending about 7 hours a day in bed and 15 hours a day on my sofa. It really is _NOT_ a healthy lifestyle. MUST... TRY... HARDER!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2021)

Feeling significantly better though still sniffing and ocassionally coughing. Granddaughter is here but I'm not allowed to hug or play with her, this is much harder on me than expected.

PCR ritual gagging done. I'm sure it will be negative but hey ho it must be done. 

It was our 41st Wedding Anniversary yesterday and we should be eating out tonight but had to cancel. At one point I thought I was about to be asked for proof of a PCR.

When the little one wakes up I'll get to push the pram round.


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2021)

New chest blaster has arrived.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Nov 2021)

rustybolts said:


> I thought you would have been "goosed " a bit *when you were an irresistible babe in your heyday* BUT its harassessment now so no more goosing girls or you risk jail !!



Dangerous talk that, she is still an "irresistible babe", there are people on here fighting over her discarded bloomers!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know if I can be bothered to go out for my Metro on a day like this.


I finally dragged myself out of the door but didn't even bother with the hilly diversions. I had left it too late - no papers left.

But there was one good thing about my little ride, which @PaulSB may be interested to read about... *HERE*.


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2021)

Workout done. Back and chest day. Well swole.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Nov 2021)

Still downing the paracetamol


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2021)

I've been asked by the local secondary school if i'd be interested in volunteering again to help with covid testing in January. In times of national emergency I consider it my civic duty to do my bit, so i'll be there.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Nov 2021)

Good to know that the name of the next variant is already lined up...


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2021)

Not sure I like this news. One of my pedalling pensioners buddies messaged to ask if I'm out tomorrow. I explained heavy cold, three LFTs and went for PCR today.

He replied his daughter and SIL were exactly the same and both had positive PCRs!!!

🤞🤞🤞


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We saw the Sea Eagle in Scotland.
> We saw a Merlin on Holyhead mountain.


Saw a Curlew on the bog, and a Corncrake in a hayfield.
Both in ireland.
Come to think of it, I was almost taken out by a heron whilst cycling. A gentle, graceful flap of it's wings was enough for it avoid collision.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Not sure I like this news. One of my pedalling pensioners buddies messaged to ask if I'm out tomorrow. I explained heavy cold, three LFTs and went for PCR today.
> 
> He replied his daughter and SIL were exactly the same and both had positive PCRs!!!
> 
> 🤞🤞🤞


Best o'luck, and don't fret about an unknown.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Feeling significantly better though still sniffing and ocassionally coughing. Granddaughter is here but I'm not allowed to hug or play with her, this is much harder on me than expected.
> 
> PCR ritual gagging done. I'm sure it will be negative but hey ho it must be done.
> 
> ...


Was it yesterday or today?


PaulSB said:


> I feel I'm aware prices are rising but couldn't say if our weekly shop has increased significantly. I'm more aware of the lack of or low availability of a wide range of products. Tesco seem to be very badly hit by this.
> 
> Fuel is the item I really notice. Before I retired filling my company Qashqai with diesel was always £70+ for around 60 litres. Last week I paid £70 to fill my Hyundai i30 with less than 50 litres of petrol.
> 
> *The restaurant we're going to for our Wedding Anniversary tomorrow *increased prices by 20% on October 1st. Still worth every penny and I wouldn't begrudge it.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, all the snow and ice have gone. It is much milder, but it is drizzly and depressingly dull. These narrow valleys are claustrophobic in these conditions. I don't know if I can be bothered to go out for my Metro on a day like this.
> 
> The thing is, on average recently I have been spending about 7 hours a day in bed and 15 hours a day on my sofa. It really is _NOT_ a healthy lifestyle. MUST... TRY... HARDER!


25 hour day!
I know it's odd down the valley, but not that odd.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Saw a Curlew on the bog, and a Corncrake in a hayfield.
> Both in ireland.
> Come to think of it, I was almost taken out by a heron whilst cycling. A gentle, graceful flap of it's wings was enough for it avoid collision.


Seeing a corncrake is quite a feat ! I well remember during a touring trip of the Western Isles repeatedly stopping at clumps of vegetation from which one was calling loudly but never did we ever see one.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Seeing a corncrake is quite a feat ! I well remember during a touring trip of the Western Isles repeatedly stopping at clumps of vegetation from which one was calling loudly but never did we ever see one.


Almost in the center of the field, but I'd an elevated position on private land, Same person owned the hayfield, the rest had to stand at the roadside.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2021)

We** saw a nightingale when in France. We could hear it clearly it the thick bushes. We slowly searched and eventually we saw it.
**'we' being MrsD........I, sadly, didn't see it


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We** saw a nightingale when in France. We could hear it clearly it the thick bushes. We slowly searched and eventually we saw it.
> **'we' being MrsD........I, sadly, didn't see it


France, not Berkeley Square!!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> 25 hour day!
> I know it's odd down the valley, but not that odd.


Last time I checked, 7 + 15 = *22*! 

Another 2 hours for occasional exercise, cooking, shopping and so on...


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2021)

Well this is very late for me. I am normally asleep for 2100 having had several hours during the day. No idea what has happened but I have not slept today.
Will be interesting to see what state I am in the morning
Anyway......I wish you all a good nights sleep.


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2021)

I saw a Nightingale in some woods near us not too long ago. It was in broad daylight. Didn't realise what it was until I got back home and dug out my RSPB big book of birds.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well this is very late for me. I am normally asleep for 2100 having had several hours during the day. No idea what has happened but I have not slept today.
> Will be interesting to see what state I am in the morning
> Anyway......I wish you all a good nights sleep.


Sithi


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well this is very late for me [~22:40]. I am normally asleep for 2100 having had several hours during the day.


You seem to normally wake up at about 06:30? That would be 9.5 hours sleep plus those 'several', so you must actually be sleeping about 12 hours a day? That sounds like an awful lot of sleep! 

I reckon if I added up all the time I sleep scattered through the day it would be 5-8 hours depending on what I have been doing.

I haven't gone to bed at 21:00 since I was 11 years old, apart from when I have been desperately ill.

When I used to do my cycling holidays in Spain, I had more sleep than usual because I was getting tired from doing lots of riding a lot (averaging roughly 100 (often hilly/mountainous) km a day for 2 weeks) at higher speeds than I normally did. Even then though, I think it was only about 8 hours a night. 

It is strange how different people's needs are... I think I would feel pretty rough if I tried to sleep more than 8 or 9 hours a day.

Anyway, I suppose it will be Wednesday morning by the time that you read this. I hope that you _DID_ manage to eventually get a good sleep.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Dec 2021)

Lovely mild morning , Christmas 24 days countdown , have a lovely day folks !


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2021)

I have risen!

Won't be about much, if at all, today. Down to my chums on the Isle of Grain for lunch, onwards to the Kent downs in the afternoon, and then into Hythe for business in the evening. Then home tomoz.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You seem to normally wake up at about 06:30? That would be 9.5 hours sleep plus those 'several', so you must actually be sleeping about 12 hours a day? That sounds like an awful lot of sleep!
> 
> I reckon if I added up all the time I sleep scattered through the day it would be 5-8 hours depending on what I have been doing.
> 
> ...


Woke at 0500. Lay awake till 0600 and got up.
I have always slept well but Covid has left me (both of us) with terrible fatigue.
Some days I am up for maybe 2 hours then back in bed for 3 hours.......and I sleep, heavily. Not nice but I can't fight it.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

As above....I was up at 0600. I plan to do yesterdays postponed Aldi* dash at 0800.
*I see that Aldi, along with several supermarkets, are not enforcing mask wearing..........they are not prepared to let the staff suffer the abuse.


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2021)

I am up. It is dark . We had lots of wind last night. One of my plants in a big pot was blown over..And we had torrential rain as well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Won't be about much, if at all, today. Down to my chums on the Isle of Grain for lunch, onwards to the Kent downs in the afternoon, and then into Hythe for business in the evening. Then home tomoz.


I thought no one lived on the isle of Grain as its all marsh land.
Never been there, its just something I recall reading.
Supposed to be a paradise for bird watchers though.


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I thought no one lived on the isle of Grain as its all marsh land.
> Never been there, its just something I recall reading.
> Supposed to be a paradise for bird watchers though.


I know my mate Damon is a butnof a slob, but calling his living room marshland is over egging it somewhat!

Reasonable sized village on the isle. I guess its not a true isle any more, although umless you use the road you can't get there without getting wet feet. I love the place - a strange mix of 150 years of industial and military, seaside, and rural.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Off to the great metropolis of Barnstaple this morning - MrsD wants to get some Christmas shopping.
Probably get back disappointed, as usual, because she couldn't get half of the things she wanted.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I thought no one lived on the isle of Grain as its all marsh land.
> Never been there, its just something I recall reading.
> Supposed to be a paradise for bird watchers though.


It did have a power station. In the early/ mid 70’s I worked for John Laing as a plant fitter , I went to the site a number of times during construction. It was so ****** COLD . We kept the van engine running ,heater on full for frequent warm ups.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Dec 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Lovely mild morning , Christmas 24 days countdown , have a lovely day folks !


@rustybolts I’m not happy the C******** threads are that way >>>>> . I’m really annoyed I hope Mrs bolts buys some more IKEA flat pack to keep you busy .  …………………


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Was it yesterday or today?


Oh you do make me laugh. 😄 On Monday, our actual anniversary, my poorly worded post was about the restaurant we had booked for Tuesday (tomorrow then, yesterday now).

Tuesday's post was more clearly written! 🙂

To summarise. Wedding Anniversary Monday, cancelled dinner Tuesday. 👌


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> 25 hour day!
> I know it's odd down the valley, but *not that odd.*


Oh I don't know about that........🤔


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh you do make me laugh. 😄 On Monday, our actual anniversary, my poorly worded post was about the restaurant we had booked for Tuesday (tomorrow then, yesterday now).
> 
> Tuesday's post was more clearly written! 🙂
> 
> To summarise. Wedding Anniversary Monday, cancelled dinner Tuesday. 👌



Are you feeling better now?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> As above....I was up at 0600. I plan to do yesterdays postponed Aldi* dash at 0800.
> *I see that Aldi, along with several supermarkets, are not enforcing mask wearing..........they are not prepared to let the staff suffer the abuse.


WOW! Where did you see this Dave?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, a wet start here. Forecast to get brighter but colder.

Still suffering from Monday’s booster. Still very achy, didn’t sleep much, arm still very painful, I can barely raise it. This is way worse than the original two jabs.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Are you feeling better now?


Yes, I'm good now Dave. Thank you. PCR test came back negative an hour ago and I've had nine hours uninterrupted sleep.

Ready to take on the world.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2021)

Hello planet earth. Chorley Paul is better and negative! 

Today. No 2 son's birthday so an afternoon of tenpin bowling and birthday tea. If time permits the cycle club has a social evening plus talk on training at 7.00pm which I may go to.

This morning is housework. 

Take things easy. I'll be back for elevenses.


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I'm good now Dave. Thank you. PCR test came back negative an hour ago and I've had nine hours uninterrupted sleep.
> 
> Ready to take on the world.



Good news then.


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  a 20mph northerly today...my bike is becoming an ornament in my living room. .When i have some cash i'll get one of them indoor cycling thingies so my muscles of steel [] dont atrophy 
Heres a pic of some Eiders, no reason just like Eiders!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  a 20mph northerly today...my bike is becoming an ornament in my living room. .When i have some cash i'll get one of them indoor cycling thingies so my muscles of steel [] dont atrophy
> Heres a pic of some Eiders, no reason just like Eiders!
> View attachment 620108


oooOOOOooo


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! Where did you see this Dave?


Google news. It listed those the clearly say they won't enforce it, one of them being Aldi.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, a wet start here. Forecast to get brighter but colder.
> 
> Still suffering from Monday’s booster. Still very achy, didn’t sleep much, arm still very painful, I can barely raise it. This is way worse than the original two jabs.


What jab was it ?
Have all 3 been the same ?
We have have Pfizer each time and I think tomorrows booster is the same.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Dec 2021)

Morning, nothing to report as yet


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What jab was it ?
> Have all 3 been the same ?
> We have have Pfizer each time and I think tomorrows booster is the same.


The first two were AZ, the booster was Moderna.


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2021)

its  and  here this morning, I wandered down the corner shop without my coat and wearing my slippers, walked down in the dry but about 30 seconds after I walked out the shop to walk home it hammered it down, No yoga this morning, the teacher has a funeral to go to.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  a 20mph northerly today...my bike is becoming an ornament in my living room. .When i have some cash i'll get one of them indoor cycling thingies so my muscles of steel [] dont atrophy
> Heres a pic of some Eiders, no reason just like Eiders!
> View attachment 620108


Lovely birds. I don't think we get them around here at all as we are nowhere near the sea.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  a 20mph northerly today...my bike is becoming an ornament in my living room. .When i have some cash i'll get one of them indoor cycling thingies so my muscles of steel [] dont atrophy
> Heres a pic of some Eiders, no reason just like Eiders!
> View attachment 620108


@Chief Broom During your time in Scotland have you cottoned on to the Scotland Outdoors programme and podcast ? They always have fun when eiders are mentioned . Most weeks they have a mystery bird which I rarely get ! They broadcast live on Radio Scotland very early on Saturday morning but it’s available at more civilised times on BBC Sounds or as a podcast.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2021)

Hissing down here. I am off to the market in Mach today. I ordered half a lamb and have.to pick it up and put Mr WD prescripton into the docs as well.


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Lovely birds. I don't think we get them around here at all as we are nowhere near the sea.


I dont think they come inland. Theres often large 'rafts' of them of Brora beach and as Flick of the Elbow mentioned they 'ooh' and 'ahh' like theyre having a good old gossip 
*** thanks for the info Flick of the Elbow i'll look into that


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2021)

Brrrrr. Even after my porridge I have barely warmed up. Did the hill walk and got frozen on the descent as it's much colder again plus there was a shower of rain which didn't help. A thin t-shirt under my jacket definitely wasn't enough today. I never seem to get my layers correct


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Google news. It listed those the clearly say they won't enforce it, one of them being Aldi.



Just done our weekly shop at our local ASDA. No evidence of increased mask wearing. Almost none of staff masked, about 3 in 10 customers with masks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Dec 2021)

Good morning fellow retirees ( and apprentice retirees )
Pension day today which means that I'll be getting two payments this month 👍 Just back from a short run, only managed 3K and felt knackered so turned back. I'm very aware that I'm carrying too much weight so I'll need to be more disciplined. I'll be off for a walk soon, if I'm out of the house than I'm away from the temptation of the biscuits and chocolate.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning, nothing to report as yet


Find summat, fine reporter youy make.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees ( and apprentice retirees )
> Pension day today which means that I'll be getting two payments this month 👍 Just back from a short run, only managed 3K and felt knackered so turned back. I'm very aware that I'm carrying too much weight so I'll need to be more disciplined. I'll be off for a walk soon, if I'm out of the house than I'm away from the temptation of the biscuits and chocolate.
> Have a peaceful day folks 👍


I seem to be carrying less muscle and more flab the older I get. It's just dead weight to lug around but I'm struggling to shift it too. The discipline just isn't good enough. Must try harder.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

Aldi dash completed.
Its horrible out there. Cold, windy and raining.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I seem to be carrying less muscle and more flab the older I get. It's just dead weight to lug around but I'm struggling to shift it too. The discipline just isn't good enough. Must try harder.


It's those bags of nuts you keep eating.
However to put you in the mood

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=J-OvGU5ro24


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Aldi dash completed.
> Its horrible out there. Cold, windy and raining.


and...........????? Are you leaving us in suspenders!  Oh, you fixed it. Lol


----------



## numbnuts (1 Dec 2021)

Something to report – Christmas gift shopping done
thank you - Amazon gift vouchers, they get the same each year


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Something to report – Christmas gift shopping done
> thank you - Amazon gift vouchers, they get the same each year


I used to hate trying to think what to get people. Thank God it's all over now and I no longer give or receive anything. Just another day for me these days.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2021)

First day of 66th year off to a decent start.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> First day of 66th year off to a decent start.


Happy Burpday  🎂


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> First day of 66th year off to a decent start.


There must be cake!!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2021)

My head is done in! I suppose reading a book at 04:00 after watching 2 episodes of Bosch doesn't help though... 

The book is by Michael Connelly about an active LA detective named Renee Ballard who is doing various things including investigating the murder of a waitress/would-be star actress whose roles included appearances in a TV series about a now-retired LA detective named Harry Bosch, written by author Michael Connelly!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2021)

I am back. Totally hissed down. I was standing in the rain while the butcher cut up my half lamb. My jeans were soaked, with rain . It ran down my leg, into my trainers and soaked my socks. I now look like a drowned rat and it was bloody  as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> First day of 66th year off to a decent start.




Happy birthday


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2021)

Talking of masks. In Wales its been mandatory to wear them since the pandemic started. Shops, trains, busses and other venues all require people to wear them.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2021)

Even the inside of my handbag was wet. My certificate of insurance got wet as well as my phone.


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> First day of 66th year off to a decent start.



 Happy Birthday.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Even the inside of my handbag was wet. My certificate of insurance got wet as well as my phone.


But did your bloomers get wet ??


----------



## Sterlo (1 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> But did your bloomers get wet ??


No because they're waterproof, an old pair are housing 14 homeless people on a roundabout off the A40.


----------



## pawl (1 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My head is done in! I suppose reading a book at 04:00 after watching 2 episodes of Bosch doesn't help though...
> 
> The book is by Michael Connelly about an active LA detective named Renee Ballard who is doing various things including investigating the murder of a waitress/would-be star actress whose roles included appearances in a TV series about a now-retired LA detective named Harry Bosch, written by author Michael Connelly!


 
Currently watching Boch.Enjoying it.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2021)

Sterlo said:


> No because they're waterproof, an old pair are housing 14 homeless people on a roundabout off the A40.


_Ye who live by the sword..._


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2021)

Steak pie today courtesy of the butcher


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Currently watching Boch.Enjoying it.




Bosch is good


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> But did your bloomers get wet ??




Absolutely . I could hardly drag one foot in front of the other


----------



## rustybolts (1 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What jab was it ?
> Have all 3 been the same ?
> We have have Pfizer each time and I think tomorrows booster is the same.


Got Pfizer booster last Saturday , no effects at all . Original shots were two A Zens , never felt any ill effects either. dont know if this is good or bad


----------



## numbnuts (1 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bosch is good


 
I don't buy German


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Dec 2021)

The other question I’m pondering is whether my aches and pains are caused by the booster or by the flu jab that I got at the same time and in the same arm. I’ve never had a flu jab before (not been old enough ) so I don’t have a previous experience to compare with.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> First day of 66th year off to a decent start.


Many happy returns 🎂


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2021)

Back from Barnstaple........and the shopping went entirely as predicted. MrsD only managed to get half of the things she wanted.............and now I'm keeping out of her way.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2021)

I originally had AZ but the booster was Pfizer. Had a sore arm for a few days after the booster but nothing very much. And I felt nothing after the AZ


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Steak pie today courtesy of the butcher


Omelette for us..... with mushrooms, onions and cheese


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2021)

The Big Search For The Dustbin Lid challenge has been completed.

Can't find the damn thing - trip to Homebase or similar required.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The other question I’m pondering is whether my aches and pains are caused by the booster or by the flu jab that I got at the same time and in the same arm. I’ve never had a flu jab before (not been old enough ) so I don’t have a previous experience to compare with.


We had our flu jabs some weeks ago. No real after affects.
I don't know what it right or wrong but a medical guy told us that if having both together they should be in opposite arms.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Back from Barnstaple........and the shopping went entirely as predicted. MrsD only managed to get half of the things she wanted.............and now I'm keeping out of her way.


A wise man


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> First day of 66th year off to a decent start.



Happy birthday (youngster)


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bosch is good


I've got one of his hammer drills, very well made and reliable too...


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2021)

We managed to dodge the showers, helped my Good lady into her wheelchair and nipped out for a spot of lunch in Cassalax, the cafe at the top of Roland avenue, egg on toast for me and cheese on toast for my Good lady, then a walk down Parkgate road to the local Morrisons and across the road to the pound shop, walked home up Wheelwright lane and the path up the side of the doctors, as we got in the heavans opened and it p***** it down. I've had a nap since we got in, sat down to read the paper, you lot know the rest.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Dec 2021)

I've been for a walk


----------



## rustybolts (1 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> First day of 66th year off to a decent start.


Happy 66th Spokey


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Currently watching Boch.Enjoying it.





welsh dragon said:


> Bosch is good


I've just started series 5 and there are 2 more after this one. I'll be sorry to get to the end, but I always seem to manage to find another show to binge watch. I have a few lined up ready to go.

Well, I managed to get out for my little Tour de Tod earlier on. The forecast was for sunny intervals and showers and the sun was indeed shining briefly but the sky clouded over while I got out of bed and ready to go. Light rain started as soon as I set off so I decided to cut out one of the hills on my loop. 

I got to Lidl and saw that most of the staff were wearing masks. I didn't really see much of an increase in mask-wearing among customers - roughly half were masked.

I managed to get my Metro today.

Events on the road...

There was slow-moving traffic ahead of me, with plenty of space on the nearside for me to filter up. I did so. I was going to take a left turn off the main road onto a side street. There was a white van just ahead of me. I would get to the turn before the van so there was no chance of the driver turning left across me. I was watching ahead in case someone coming the other way found a gap in the traffic and turned right across us. What I had _NOT _allowed for was the van driver suddenly stopping and his mate flinging the door open and leaping out - _*YIKES!!*_  It was a bit close and the leaper-outer was very apologetic about it. He was stupid for doing what he did, but I have to take 50% of the blame for getting myself into that situation...
Another white van driver... This time, the incident was entirely the driver's fault. I was cycling towards a righthand bend with a road feeding up to a stop line on the bend from the left. The van was slowing down as it approached the stop line but then I heard the driver's phone ring and saw him look down to pick it up. I knew what would probably happen so I had already swerved across to the far side of the road to get out of the way of the van as it rolled across the stop line to where I would have been without my evasive action!
A pedestrian was walking along the nearside pavement (sidewalk!) in the direction that I was cycling. She was going to walk out diagonally in front of me without looking, wasn't she? I checked over my shoulder, road was clear, cycled over to far side of road and continued. The woman did indeed walk out to... where I would have been without my evasive action! She suddenly realised that I was there and jumped backwards shouting out that she was sorry, she hadn't seen me. Hardly surprising, since her head had been pointing in the wrong direction the whole time! I smiled and said that bikes are very quiet so she needs to look and not just listen!
The rain had stopped. I was already wet, but decided not to be such a wimp - I dropped my rucksack full of heavy shopping off and went back out to do the hill that I had skipped at the start of the ride.

That's about as much excitement as I can handle for one day! I have a couple of documents to fill out and send off, then a few hours to work on _The Game That Nobody Wants That Will Probably Never Get Finished Anyway_!


----------



## rustybolts (1 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been for a walk


🥇


----------



## 12boy (1 Dec 2021)

Senor Spokey feliz cumpleanos.
Went to the oncology yesterday and Mrs 12's cancer markers had dropped from 120 to 90. Perhaps this chemo is working. Nice to have a little good news for a change.
It is going to be fairly windy for the rest of the week so I will have to suck it up and ride anyway although the rides may be shorter and slower. 
People here continue to bleat about their rights and bs about the vaccine and don't mask nor vaccinate. Perhaps the covid will increase the collective IQ of Wyoming and the other red states.
Be safe and well and keep your powder dry.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The Big Search For The Dustbin Lid challenge has been completed.
> 
> Can't find the damn thing - trip to Homebase or similar required.


Black, circular with the handle at the top of the dome, about 32 inches in diameter?


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Senor Spokey feliz cumpleanos.
> *Went to the oncology yesterday and Mrs 12's cancer markers had dropped from 120 to 90.* Perhaps this chemo is working. Nice to have a little good news for a change.
> It is going to be fairly windy for the rest of the week so I will have to suck it up and ride anyway although the rides may be shorter and slower.
> People here continue to bleat about their rights and bs about the vaccine and don't mask nor vaccinate. Perhaps the covid will increase the collective IQ of Wyoming and the other red states.
> Be safe and well and keep your powder dry.


Some good news in these times.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Senor Spokey feliz cumpleanos.
> Went to the oncology yesterday and Mrs 12's cancer markers had dropped from 120 to 90. Perhaps this chemo is working. Nice to have a little good news for a change.
> It is going to be fairly windy for the rest of the week so I will have to suck it up and ride anyway although the rides may be shorter and slower.
> People here continue to bleat about their rights and bs about the vaccine and don't mask nor vaccinate. Perhaps the covid will increase the collective IQ of Wyoming and the other red states.
> Be safe and well and keep your powder dry.


Good news about Mrs 12 - I hope that continues!

The political colour thing must be other way round there...

USA: Republicans - red; Democrats - blue?

Here: Labour/socialist/left-wing - red; Tory/Conservative/right-wing - blue!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Dec 2021)

Got news today from MrsF’s cousin and his artist wife in Aberdeenshire. They’ve been without power since Friday afternoon. Now advised that they won’t be getting back until Friday this week 😲. The network company has offered to put them in a hotel but they’ve instead decamped to mr & mrs brother in Dunfermline. Fortunately they are still running a fossil fuelled car that allowed such a move.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Good news about Mrs 12 - I hope that continues!
> 
> The political colour thing must be other way round there...
> 
> ...


You missed out the Environmentalists - Green and the Monster Raving Loony Party who are Yellow / Black 😁


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2021)

rustybolts said:


> Got Pfizer booster last Saturday , no effects at all . Original shots were two A Zens , never felt any ill effects either. dont know if this is good or bad



Neither good nor bad - just the way it is with some people. 

2 x AZ and Pf boost here and not even a sore arm to show for it. 

Unaffected by Flu jab too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've just started series 5 and there are 2 more after this one. I'll be sorry to get to the end, but I always seem to manage to find another show to binge watch. I have a few lined up ready to go.
> 
> Well, I managed to get out for my little Tour de Tod earlier on. The forecast was for sunny intervals and showers and the sun was indeed shining briefly but the sky clouded over while I got out of bed and ready to go. Light rain started as soon as I set off so I decided to cut out one of the hills on my loop.
> 
> ...



Phew! That was a big one!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2021)

Third power cut and only lasted 1.25 hours this time. 

Hopefully it will stay on so we can watch Chelsea at 7.30pm.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Dec 2021)

MrsF chatting to a former work colleague today, seems that she has been having to host her parents since the weekend following the outage of power to their house in Duns in the Borders. But it sounds as if power has been restored today so they are now off back home.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Dec 2021)

Still a bit achy but my arm is now merely sore rather than actually painful. So things are starting to feel a bit better.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Still a bit achy but my arm is now merely sore rather than actually painful. So things are starting to feel a bit better.




View: https://youtu.be/V6QhAZckY8w


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Third power cut and only lasted 1.25 hours this time.
> 
> Hopefully it will stay on so we can watch Chelsea at 7.30pm.


Which prog is that on ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Which prog is that on ?



Amazon Prime.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Phew! That was a big one!


I'm sure that most people only read a fraction of what I write, but it acts as a kind of online diary for me*** so it doesn't go _completely _to waste! 




*** Minus the juicy bits@@@!! 




@@@ Not that there are many juicy bits these days!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Which prog is that on ?



Everton vs Liverpool too if you sign up quick.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> View: https://youtu.be/V6QhAZckY8w



Little known facts #37:

Without cheating: Who was the keyboards player? I was pretty gobsmacked when I found out!


----------



## Sterlo (1 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Little known facts #37:
> 
> Without cheating: Who was the keyboards player? I was pretty gobsmacked when I found out!


Well known fact, the one and only Brian Cox


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Little known facts #37:
> 
> Without cheating: Who was the keyboards player? I was pretty gobsmacked when I found out!




Prof Brian Cox


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Prof Brian Cox


Indeed!

I couldn't recognise him from the video though.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Well known fact, the one and only Brian Cox


I suppose it is little known if you _don't_ know it, and well known if you _do_!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed!
> 
> I couldn't recognise him from the video though.




I read something about him in the news and they said he was in a group


----------



## Sterlo (1 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I suppose it is little known if you _don't_ know it, and well known if you _do_!


Sorry, didn't mean to sound condescending, I just thought it was well known


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Dec 2021)

I’m just back from Aldi . It was really quiet, not cluttered with insomniac pensioners . 
About half the customers not wearing masks , much as I expected for H**** H******** .


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Dec 2021)

I have to say I’ve only been to costas and m & s since the rules changed and have seen a vast improvement in mast wearing . 😀


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2021)

I've been to Iceland and M&S but bought nothing in either. High levels of mask wearing in M&S, low in Iceland.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2021)

Morning. Long lie for me. 

It’s dry and cold but I can’t see any frost looking out so maybe not as bad as predicted. Should be fine for a walk.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks, its a bit brass monkeys this morning, decidedly chilly when I came downstairs and put the heating on, and we've had a sprinkling of snow overnight.


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Fencing chaps coming this morning to replace our side fence - said they would be here by 0830. We shall see.
Central heating guy coming out at 1530......so he says.
So, not going anywhere today.



Exlaser2 said:


> I have to say I’ve only been to costas and m & s since the rules changed and have seen a vast improvement in *mast* wearing . 😀


You've got sailing on the brain.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks,
A trip to the physio in Wimborne for Mrs Tenkaykev this afternoon, fortunately the brewery tap room only opens on a Friday so that avenue of temptation is closed. We’re expecting delivery of a Z bed which will be useful when the granddaughter stays over. We looked around a bit and got one that is designed and manufactured in the UK from certified fire retardant materials. Coffee is next on the agenda ☕️
Stay safe and warm folks 👍☕️🍌


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2021)

Morning all.......just quick hello before I get stuck into some jobs.
A good sleep was enjoyed. Woke for pee at 0500 so put the heating on while up.
Set to be a cold but sunny day.
Daughter, SiL and grandson calling later armed with pasties and pies PLUS cakes.



A question.
Do any of you get even a bit confused with which bin(s) day it is.
We have a chart with coloured blobs for each week but they are so small we both struggle to tell.
I was quite sure it was blue, recycle day but just been out to check what every one else had done......nice to know I was correct.


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2021)

I have risen...on the edge of the Kent Downs in the arriss end of nowhere a few miles from Shepherdswell.

Breakfast, journey home, in the studio tonight.


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Dec 2021)

We now seem to be an early call on the DPD drivers round . This morning 7.20 I’m thinking about getting up , Bing-Bong ,I’m not quick enough he found the knocker Bang-Bang-Bang . Last week different driver , but the same stupid time . .


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2021)

Morning. Brrrrrrrr. -1 frosty and very damp.

I only get confused when the main bin day is. It's every 3 weeks, so I put it into my calendar on my phone for the whole year. Now the day before main bin day my phone tells me so Mr WD can make sure we fill it up ready for the next day.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, bright and frosty here. Very white frost, might be a sprinkling of snow.

After two and a half days my vaccine aches have at last worn off and I slept ok last night. Arm is still a bit sore but I can live with that.

Caught up with the final episode of the excellent Outlaws last night, very enjoyable. Fantastic script, fantastic cast, and even, apparently, a real Banksy rat


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> We now seem to be an early call on the DPD drivers round . This morning 7.20 I’m thinking about getting up , Bing-Bong ,I’m not quick enough he found the knocker Bang-Bang-Bang . Last week different driver , but the same stupid time . .



Yes, we had that last Saturday. Ordered a mobile phone, Friday, 07:00 Saturday morning, DPD ringing door bell. He was apologetic, said he couldn’t just leave it at front door.


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, it's a bit taters out there at the moment. 
Uncle Ernie has been generous again this month,2x£25.
A nice long dog walk this morning, then possibly a pint or two in the Mitre on the way home.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  Icy n dicy here in Brora, this weather is driving me crazy  either its raining/blowing or icy....if i get straitjacketed i wonder if i could have an exercise bike on the ward


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2021)

Delivery drivers just put everything for us in a very large post box that we put at the bottom of the path beside the gate.

We have a post box that was originally an army box used for god knows what . it's about 2 feet tall, 18 inches wide and 10 inches deep with a comparable lid. Delivery drivers never knock on the door.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2021)

Well another month of sod all on the premium bonds.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2021)

We have snow again today, not a lot, just a light covering. That is twice in a week. I think, the last time we had snow lying was the year of the "beast from the east".


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Delivery drivers never knock on the door.


🤔 I wonder why .


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well another month of sod all on the premium bonds.



I got £100 this month, Mrs @BoldonLad, £25. Mrs @BoldonLad isn't out of bed, so, doesn't know yet. I am pleased I am off out to the pub later, she will not be pleased that I have more than her


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> We now seem to be an early call on the DPD drivers round . This morning 7.20 I’m thinking about getting up , Bing-Bong ,I’m not quick enough he found the knocker Bang-Bang-Bang . Last week different driver , but the same stupid time . .


My Z bed order is coming via DPD today. I have the DPD app on my phone and had a notification earlier that it would be delivered between 08:35 and 10:35. the app shows a map that updates in real time so i can see that my driver, Alex, is currently making delivery No 11, and I'm delivery No 38. It's interesting watching the little van move around the streets on the map.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.......just quick hello before I get stuck into some jobs.
> A good sleep was enjoyed. Woke for pee at 0500 so put the heating on while up.
> Set to be a cold but sunny day.
> Daughter, SiL and grandson calling later armed with pasties and pies PLUS cakes.
> ...


Nope! 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I got £100 this month, Mrs @BoldonLad, £25. Mrs @BoldonLad isn't out of bed, so, doesn't know yet. I am pleased I am off out to the pub later, she will not be pleased that I have more than her


Only £25 for me this month. Still, that's two consecutive months with a win after a few months of nowt 👍


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I got £100 this month, Mrs @BoldonLad, £25. Mrs @BoldonLad isn't out of bed, so, doesn't know yet. I am pleased I am off out to the pub later, she will not be pleased that I have more than her



Nice one! 

She will be even more pleased if you tell her you have won £62.50 each. 😁


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Only £25 for me this month. Still, that's two consecutive months with a win after a few months of nowt 👍



Nice!

Sod all for us this month - again!

Bread and gruel for us for the next month.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, bright and frosty here. Very white frost, might be a sprinkling of snow.
> 
> After two and a half days my vaccine aches have at last worn off and I slept ok last night. Arm is still a bit sore but I can live with that.
> 
> Caught up with the final episode of the excellent Outlaws last night, very enjoyable. Fantastic script, fantastic cast, and even, apparently, a real Banksy rat


We really enjoyed the series though it was a bit darker in places than expected. I read it was a genuine Banksy, who is a Bristolian, so with the series being based there he got involved. A second series to come👍


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2021)

We have just had a delivery from Wiltshire Farm Foods.
We ordered yesterday at 1600 and it arrived today 0830. Good service that.
These meals are what they call 'mini meals' and (we hope) suit MrsDs poor appetite.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice one!
> 
> She will be even more pleased if you tell her you have won £62.50 each. 😁


My mother used to say "whats yours is mine and whats mine is my own".


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice one!
> 
> She will be even more pleased *if you tell her you have won £62.50 each.* 😁



We don't do "sharing". No secrecy or anything, we just operate our own current account, with a separate account for bills, which we both contribute to. 

Works for us.

There is a little story about sharing however:

A number of years ago, I won a nice little bundle (£500) in the "Stiffs Draw" at the local pub.

One of my brother-in-law was present, he is a very nice chap, but, a bit "strait laced", IMHO. He commented that my wife, his. sister would not be pleased at me winning money, on the bases of someone's demise. I rang my wife, on my mobile, told her I had won £500 and told her I would give her £250. I then, gave the phone to my brother-in-law and said, "OK, ask her if she objects". Needless to say, the prospect of £250 of unexpected shopping stifled any dissent.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2021)

Nice walk done, even although my right foot is continuing to bother me. 

Thank goodness they have been round dealing with the fallen trees so no clambering this morning. Some geese in the field enjoying the water that gathers there. The guy in the house at the top of the field put a couple of platforms on the water for them and goes down to feed them some mornings. He has the house you can just see the corner of on the left and has just about finished building the other house which is going to be a holiday let so will make megabucks from it as






it is gorgeous.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2021)

morning


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2021)

Just checked Ernie. £25 this month. Better than nothing.


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Dec 2021)

I have carried out a risk assessment, have abandoned cycling plans for today .





The north facing roof on a Neighbours barn/workshop. I use it as my frost checker .


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2021)

Nothing for us this month on Ernie.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just checked Ernie. £25 this month. Better than nothing.


I got the latter


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A question.
> Do any of you get even a bit confused with which bin(s) day it is.
> We have a chart with coloured blobs for each week but they are so small we both struggle to tell.
> I was quite sure it was blue, recycle day but just been out to check what every one else had done......nice to know I was correct.


No, because our collection takes it all every week!

Wheelie bins are alternate weeks. I have to put the bin out because they only collect from the gardens/yards of those incapable of doing it. My bin only fills up about once a season so if I forget one time then I just wait 2 weeks. I can always get more in.

I get emails from the council to remind me anyway.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Dec 2021)

Just back from my run, today's schedule was " Stride Repeats x 10 " Jogged up to the trailway for my warmup. Glorious sun and not too cold as the trailway is sheltered from the wind. Glad I made the effort, I almost didn't bother after waiting in for our DPD delivery.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from my run, today's schedule was " Stride Repeats x 10 " Jogged up to the trailway for my warmup. Glorious sun and not too cold as the trailway is sheltered from the wind. Glad I made the effort, I almost didn't bother after waiting in for our DPD delivery.


Really hoping to get back into at least two or three short runs per week. As hard as it is, it still gives me a buzz


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Dec 2021)

A little walk this morning.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A little walk this morning.
> View attachment 620241


Nice - where's that?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Dec 2021)

We got up at 8ish this morning and had a coffee. 

Then went back to bed for a cuddle (sort of) and then crashed until well gone noon. 

Had trouble finding the 2nd on my Freddo frog advent calander - found the sneaky bugger about 40% from the top of the left hand side. 

Do we need spoilers for advent calendars on here?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We don't do "sharing". No secrecy or anything, we just operate our own current account, with a separate account for bills, which we both contribute to.
> 
> Works for us.
> 
> ...



It's interesting how different couples operate their finances - l think there is a thread about it somewhere on CC. 

Everything we have is ours and is accessed jointly. Neither of us give a fig about what the other spends although we always discuss bigger purchases as part of our monthly review. 

One of my S-I-L's operates the same system as you and like you say if it works for them that's great. 

What we can't get our head around though is that they lend and pay back money to each other.


----------



## pawl (2 Dec 2021)

Visited a local garden centre that we hadn’t been to before Sapcoat garden centre Locally they have one of the best Xmas displays I have seen Had lunch there. Cheese and spring onion Panini and decent coffee 

Mrs p bought this


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2021)

We have never had joint accounts. One account. We both spend what we want as long as the bills are paid.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2021)

Well my parcels arrived a torch from ebay and my amazon gift vouchers, so it's time for a walk, but it's too late now and the snotty school kids with be out soon so I'll give it a miss.
The torch is telescopic with a bendy end


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Visited a local garden centre that we hadn’t been to before Sapcoat garden centre Locally they have one of the best Xmas displays I have seen Had lunch there. Cheese and spring onion Panini and decent coffee
> 
> Mrs p bought this
> View attachment 620255



I think we've been there, our regular one used to be Ullesthorpe.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice - where's that?


Merchants GC, Craiglockhart.


----------



## 12boy (2 Dec 2021)

ColinJ, just encountered an author new to me, David Houseman who you might enjoy. Another one is Robert Crais.


----------



## pawl (2 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I think we've been there, our regular one used to be Ullesthorpe.



This was our first visit despite it only being short drive Will be interesting to see what it’s like come the spring 
Ullesthorpe used to be a regular with us If it’s some time since you visited is now owned by Palmer’s nursery My favourite just because of the breakfasts is Cherry Lane

oh dear is it an age thing when we start discussing the attributes of garden centres


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> No, because our collection takes it all every week!
> 
> Wheelie bins are alternate weeks. I have to put the bin out because they only collect from the gardens/yards of those incapable of doing it. My bin only fills up about once a season so if I forget one time then I just wait 2 weeks. I can always get more in.
> 
> I get emails from the council to remind me anyway.


Suez-Sita are operating to their timetable, which is different to the council one.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> This was our first visit despite it only being short drive Will be interesting to see what it’s like come the spring
> Ullesthorpe used to be a regular with us If it’s some time since you visited is now owned by Palmer’s nursery My favourite just because of the breakfasts is Cherry Lane
> 
> oh dear is it an age thing when we start discussing the attributes of garden centres



I'm adding *Garden Centres* to my *Pipe + Slippers +Val Doonican = Definitely Old* equation. 

I think when/if I start liking Garden Centres I will shoot myself.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm adding *Garden Centres* to my *Pipe + Slippers +Val Doonican = Definitely Old* equation.
> 
> I think when/if I start liking Garden Centres I will shoot myself.




Val doonican


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm adding *Garden Centres* to my *Pipe + Slippers +Val Doonican = Definitely Old* equation.
> 
> I think when/if I start liking Garden Centres I will shoot myself.


What’s a Val Doonican ?


----------



## pawl (2 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm adding *Garden Centres* to my *Pipe + Slippers +Val Doonican = Definitely Old* equation.
> 
> I think when/if I start liking Garden Centres I will shoot myself.




If your any were as aged as me you may well need a 
weapon with telescopic sights and a tripod support


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> This was our first visit despite it only being short drive Will be interesting to see what it’s like come the spring
> Ullesthorpe used to be a regular with us If it’s some time since you visited is now owned by Palmer’s nursery My favourite just because of the breakfasts is Cherry Lane
> 
> oh dear is it an age thing when we start discussing the attributes of garden centres



Cherry Lane, Countesthorpe?


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Val doonican



Is he still about?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Well my parcels arrived a torch from ebay and my amazon gift vouchers, so it's time for a walk, but it's too late now and the snotty school kids with be out soon so I'll give it a miss.
> The torch is telescopic with a bendy end
> View attachment 620258


I think I have something telescopic with a bendy end. Its still bendy but no longer telescopic


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Val doonican


Walk tall!


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm adding *Garden Centres* to my *Pipe + Slippers +Val Doonican = Definitely Old* equation.
> 
> I think when/if I start liking Garden Centres I will shoot myself.



Some of my favourite cycle stops are garden centres, I was using them on the bike before I started to take my Good Lady to them in the car.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Walk tall!



Walk straight and look the world in the eye.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Walk straight and look the world in the eye.


Shouldn’t admit this, but I quite liked him.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Dec 2021)

just back from Wimborne. i was browsing in Gullivers Book Shop when I spotted a tome that may well help @Mo1959 with her various aches and pains. Yoga is a wonderful discipline for flexibility and core strength and I'm sure that if Mo followed the exercises she would soon be as right as ninepence...


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Shouldn’t admit this, but I quite liked him.



I remember his TV shows from the 1960's


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> just back from Wimborne. i was browsing in Gullivers Book Shop when I spotted a tome that may well help @Mo1959 with her various aches and pains. Yoga is a wonderful discipline for flexibility and core strength and I'm sure that if Mo followed the exercises she would soon be as right as ninepence...
> 
> View attachment 620271



Careful! you'll upset peoples blood pressure.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> just back from Wimborne. i was browsing in Gullivers Book Shop when I spotted a tome that may well help @Mo1959 with her various aches and pains. Yoga is a wonderful discipline for flexibility and core strength and I'm sure that if Mo followed the exercises she would soon be as right as ninepence...
> 
> View attachment 620271


Bloody hell! Takes me to reach my feet to tie my laces these days never mind get them up there!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember his TV shows from the 1960's


Sitting in his rocking chair wearing lovely jumpers! He was easy to listen to.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Is he still about?




He's dead isn't he. If he isn't, then he should be


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2021)

He died 2015.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> just back from Wimborne. i was browsing in Gullivers Book Shop when I spotted a tome that may well help @Mo1959 with her various aches and pains. Yoga is a wonderful discipline for flexibility and core strength and I'm sure that if Mo followed the exercises she would soon be as right as ninepence...
> 
> View attachment 620271


No trouble, I'll just get me Kilt..........


----------



## pawl (2 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Cherry Lane, Countesthorpe?


 
Correct If I remember correctly you have been there with your good lady.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell! Takes me to reach my feet to tie my laces these days never mind get them up there!



I do yoga but I couldn't do that.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Correct If I remember correctly you have been there with your good lady.



Its been a favourite cycling cafe stop for many years, as well as somewhere I liked to take my Good Lady before she lost her mobility.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2021)

No doubt Claire will require a translation!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Is he still about?



Dead 2015.

Edit: Beaten by the dragon from Wales.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Dec 2021)

Decided today to resume my listening of The Archers. I stopped when they stopped at the start of Covid. Just listened to the most recent few episodes, very enjoyable. Surprisingly easy to pick up again. Glad to discover that the cat Hilda is as bad tempered as ever and that the nasty Philip Moss is now behind bars


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Decided today to resume my listening of The Archers. I stopped when they stopped at the start of Covid. Just listened to the most recent few episodes, very enjoyable. Surprisingly easy to pick up again. Glad to discover that the cat Hilda is as bad tempered as ever and that the nasty Philip Moss is now behind bars


 
I've never listen to the Archers


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2021)

We had a good afternoon with daughter, SiL granddaughter and grandson.
Granddaughter is a singer/guitarist. She brought her guitar and we had a singalong.
SiL is a singer/songwriter......he writes all the songs for the group he fronts.
Along with the pies and cakes they brought it was a good afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No trouble, I'll just get me Kilt..........


I haven't got a kilt


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Some of my favourite cycle stops are garden centres, I was using them on the bike before I started to take my Good Lady to them in the car.


I have to say I am not a fan of garden centres , though I can sometime be spotted in a farm shop😂. But the good thing about both of these places is they often have good cafes 😂😂😀


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2021)

Heating engineer turned up - boiler checked out and serviced, a couple of O rings replaced and a clean bill of health issued. Not bad for £60 - he was here for nearly 2 hours. Will use him again and he only lives just around the corner.
Fencing contractor turned up - one (big) fence done, he's coming back tomorrow to do the other (small) one.
Not a bad day all together.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Heating engineer turned up - boiler checked out and serviced, a couple of O rings replaced and a clean bill of health issued. Not bad for £60 - he was here for nearly 2 hours. Will use him again and he only lives just around the corner.
> Fencing contractor turned up - one (big) fence done, he's coming back tomorrow to do the other (small) one.
> Not a bad day all together.


Getting someone you trust and can do a good job is worth a lot.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> ColinJ, just encountered an author new to me, David Houseman who you might enjoy.


Hmm - the only book I could find was *THIS ONE* and I'm sure that can't be right! 



12boy said:


> Another one is Robert Crais.


Ah - I am currently watching all episodes of Hill Street Blues for about the 3rd time. He was one of the writers for that show. I will definitely read one of his books - thanks.



classic33 said:


> Suez-Sita are operating to their timetable, which is different to the council one.


What, the council employ them to handle the collections, tell them when to do them, but they say "Sorry, we'll do them when we feel like it"? 



Dave7 said:


> Granddaughter is a singer/guitarist. She brought her guitar and we had a singalong.


My pal has bought a used guitar. It needed strings so I treated her to a set when I was ordering some for myself. She asked if I would go over to fit them for her. I told her not to be silly, it is an easy thing to do, plenty of videos on YouTube to show how to do it if she couldn't work it out for herself.... 

Nope_ - PLEASE_ would I do it for her...? 

I reminded her that there is a long history of her asking me to do jobs that she doesn't know how to do, but as soon as I start to do them for her, she tells me that I am not doing them properly. No, no, no, she wouldn't do that in this case - she knows nothing about fitting guitar strings.

So, I reluctantly agree, get my bike out, and do a very chilly 8 km ride over to her house. I pick up her guitar and open the packet of strings. I fit one end of one string and she leans over and says...

"_I don't think that you are doing that properly._" 

I really thought that she must be joking and told her so...

"_No, seriously... I *DON'T* think that you are doing it properly!_"



We compromised... we did alternate strings. I did bottom E, D and B my way; she did A, G and top E _her_ way!


----------



## numbnuts (2 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got a kilt


 
I've got three two proper Anderson tartan, one camouflage home-made


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm - the only book I could find was *THIS ONE* and I'm sure that can't be right!
> 
> 
> Ah - I am currently watching all episodes of Hill Street Blues for about the 3rd time. He was one of the writers for that show. I will definitely read one of his books - thanks.
> ...


Something like that. You got a much more polite answer than I did.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

Oh... I just spoke to my sister and she told me that a post-mortem has been done on a friend of hers who was supposed to have died of Covid-19. The actual cause was a pulmonary embolism! 

The clotting may have been caused by Covid or a DVT, that isn't clear and will never be known now. What was really bad though was that the friend was sent home from hospital because they didn't have a bed for her. 

It might be that they couldn't have saved her, but if the anticoagulation treatment for PE and/or emergency surgery is offered immediately, patients often _can_ be saved. I am an example! I probably wouldn't have survived another couple of days if they had sent _me _home without treatment.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2021)

Didn't sleep well last night and woke feeling like I had a hangover. Coughing a lot which given I've had a bad cold isn't a surprise. Back in bed by 12.00 feeling absolute crap. Woke at 5.30 feeling a bit better.

Tested negative on Tuesday. Lateral Flow test negative this morning. Really don't know what to make of this.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's interesting how different couples operate their finances - l think there is a thread about it somewhere on CC.
> 
> Everything we have is ours and is accessed jointly. Neither of us give a fig about what the other spends although we always discuss bigger purchases as part of our monthly review.
> 
> ...



We do that too (the bolded bit).

As I said, it works for us, if other people wish to do it differently, that is fine with me/us.

I recognise that it may seem strange to some, but, we both had previous partners who were financial liabilities, no desire to repeat that nightmare.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Didn't sleep well last night and woke feeling like I had a hangover. Coughing a lot which given I've had a bad cold isn't a surprise. Back in bed by 12.00 feeling absolute crap. Woke at 5.30 feeling a bit better.
> 
> Tested negative on Tuesday. Lateral Flow test negative this morning. Really don't know what to make of this.


My sister has a couple of nasty bugs like that this year. She has taken lots of Covid tests and always been negative, so presumably there is something else doing the rounds as well. Ah - the _*Super Cold*_!


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell! Takes me* to reach my feet to tie my laces *these days never mind get them up there!



Velcro shoe fastenings, or, slip on shoes are the way forward


----------



## pawl (2 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Some of my favourite cycle stops are garden centres, I was using them on the bike before I started to take my Good Lady to them in the car.


M

Your mention of the garden centre at Ullesthorpe used to have CTC sign on the wall facing the car park


----------



## pawl (2 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Velcro shoe fastenings, or, slip on shoes are the way forward



I’d rather buy an E Bike than that and don’t mention Velcro front fastening trousers
Hells teeth l just thought my cycling shoes have Velcro fastenings Oh the shame


----------



## pawl (2 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Careful! you'll upset peoples blood pressure.




My Apple Watch has just exploded


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> I’d rather buy an E Bike than that and don’t mention Velcro front fastening trousers
> Hells teeth l just thought my cycling shoes have Velcro fastenings Oh the shame


Velcro flies? WOW! Didn't know they existed..........

You all have permission, take me out and shoot me first.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell! Takes me to reach my feet to tie my laces these days never mind get them up there!


I can't find it now but did you see the one the other day. A good test of how fit and agile you are is to balance on one leg while you put a sock and shoe on, on the leg off the ground and tie the shoe then switch over and do the same with the other leg. I struggle to do that sat down never mind balancing at the same time!


----------



## 12boy (2 Dec 2021)

Sorry ColinJ it was Housewright, mea culpa. The one I read was "Tin City".


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Velcro flies? WOW! Didn't know they existed..........
> 
> You all have permission, take me out and shoot me first.


I have velcro flies.
I also wrap a piece of velcro around my John Thomas.
When I need a pee I pull my flies open and the velcro pulls the old man out......so I don't even need to hold it


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> She asked if I would go over to fit them for her. I told her not to be silly, it is an easy thing to do, plenty of videos on YouTube to show how to do it if she couldn't work it out for herself....
> 
> Nope_ - PLEASE_ would I do it for her...?
> 
> I reminded her that there is a long history of her asking me to do jobs that she doesn't know how to do......


I was that naive before being seduced by a 32 year old school teacher.............she said she was researching for her book and could I help her. I did my bit.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm adding *Garden Centres* to my *Pipe + Slippers +Val Doonican = Definitely Old* equation.
> 
> I think when/if I start liking Garden Centres* I will shoot myself.*


Swear filter kicking in?


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Val doonican


Here you go!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BdJ0m8Rj5-Y


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I was that naive before being seduced by a 32 year old school teacher.............


ColinJ wonders if he is interpreting that correctly...? 

I did misinterpret a (young) woman's message once... I was 18 and studying for my A-levels; she was 16 and studying for O-levels. She asked if I would help her with her homework. I said that I would but ended up getting sloshed at a pal's house instead. She would have to do her own homework... 3 hours later her angry brother phoned and berated me - she was crying in her room because I hadn't turned up. If I had known she was that bothered about her schoolwork, I'd have made the effort to go round!


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> What’s a Val Doonican ?


See the post above.
Further evidence/examples can be supplied if required.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Walk tall!


Singalong with Val

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BL58-Sh94ms


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2021)

I resorted to watching a Vera repeat as there was nothing else on. 

We had a snow shower but turned to rain now as the temperature is lifting slightly.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

I walked to the station today to get my Metro. Something scary happened...

I was walking down a side street when a tiny girl came shooting round the corner into the street from the next road. She was on a little pink bike and was about the youngest child that I have ever seen riding a bike - about 3-4 years old? She should never have been unsupervised on a public road.

If there had been a car coming down the side street rather than me walking down it then it could easily have ended in tears.

I wondered what she was doing there alone - when I got round the corner I found out. Two women were about 50 metres away, walking towards me deep in conversation. Presumably, one of them was her mum. I thought about saying something to them about it but the last time I did something like that I soon had it pointed out to me that I had some effing business that needed my undivided attention!

I walked on in silence.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I walked to the station today to get my Metro. Something scary happened...
> 
> I was walking down a side street when a tiny girl came shooting round the corner into the street from the next road. She was on a little pink bike and was about the youngest child that I have ever seen riding a bike - about 3-4 years old? She should never have been unsupervised on a public road.
> 
> ...


Sadly the best way to deal with this sort of thing these days. They're quite free at handing out sex and travel advice if you dare say anything to them.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2021)

We have snow!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> We have snow!


I want a mug of tea. I'll check here while I am making it...


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

We have sleet. I think it is about 4 degrees outside so it won't settle for long.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2021)

It's turned warmer here. And so of course it's raining.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We have sleet. I think it is about 4 degrees outside so it won't settle for long.


You might change your mind come the morn...





It started summat like this, but coming from another direction, and with a bit of a breeze.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

The forecast is for it to stay just above freezing here, and for the wintry showers to turn to rain so it should all be clear by lunchtime and ready for me to nip out for another of my short rides.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The forecast is for it to stay just above freezing here, and for the wintry showers to turn to rain so it should all be clear by lunchtime and ready for me to nip out for another of my short rides.


These the same people who forecast a long, warm Summer this year?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> These the same people who forecast a long, warm Summer this year?


They usually get forecasts pretty accurate 1-12 hours in advance. I wouldn't rely on them several days in advance though!


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They usually get forecasts pretty accurate 1-12 hours in advance. I wouldn't rely on them several days in advance though!


If it's coming from the West, they need only look to Ireland, see what it's doing there.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2021)

Still up - having an impromptu gin and music session with candles and stuff.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We have sleet. I think it is about 4 degrees outside so it won't settle for long.





classic33 said:


> These the same people who forecast a long, warm Summer this year?


03:20 - it is raining, and all the snow has gone. At least, down in the valley it has. What is going up on the tops, who knows - I'm not going up there now to find out! 

That's enough of this... I'm off to read a chapter or two of my book before lights out.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2021)

05.10 - just finished romping through our Spotify Top 100 tracks this year that they sent us today. Cracking!

Mrs SD making bacon sarnies - yum!

Switching to some old fave's now including this lovely track from James.

Sleep due in an hour or so.


View: https://youtu.be/CETTzv3fTG0

Good morning in advance!


----------



## Chief Broom (3 Dec 2021)

Morning folks


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2021)

I have risen!

Knackered. Been a busy few days and its all caught up with me. Therefore, once Mini D is at school and the house tidied it will be a day of rest and snoozing.


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2021)

Good morning all from a cold and rainy Barnet. not the day for a bike ride.
After the dog walk I'll be doing some domestics and then it will be time for the weekly meeting of the escape committee at the Mitre. 
Tomorrow we are off to the Ludnum Fayre at Lincoln. We are catching the chartered Steam train from Potters Bar at 09.15, returning at 20.15. Should be a good day if the weather holds.
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Yay! Tis Fish Friday again 
Fence man should be back again today to fix my other fence.
Just waiting on the electrician to fix a bathroom light and then everything is back to normal.
Strolling down to the Aggi for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2021)

Morning. We had rain last night so it was def warmer. 7 deg apparently at the moment and bloomin dark 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 05.10 - just finished romping through our Spotify Top 100 tracks this year that they sent us today. Cracking!
> 
> Mrs SD making bacon sarnies - yum!
> 
> ...



Do you have a subscription for Spotify? Might be getting a WiFi speaker and thought it might be worth giving it a go


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, dawning bright and breezy here.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2021)

Morning all. Lots of early risers today.
Forecast is for a dry day today.
We have our booster jabs at 10.40. Then a quick visit to the auntie.
Daughter coming to do some cleaning for us...... regular cleaner has hurt her back. She is pregnant ant it sounds like baby has decided to sit on the sciatic nerve.
This afternoon I may crack a beer and watch TV


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Do you have a subscription for Spotify? Might be getting a WiFi speaker and thought it might be worth giving it a go


Our grandson has a family subscription and is calling to set it up for us. If its good I may invest in a wifi speaker.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Our grandson has a family subscription and is calling to set it up for us. If its good I may invest in a wifi speaker.


Mrs Tenkaykev drew my attention to the IKEA Symphonisk wall mounted picture frame which is also a speaker
Review here:
https://amp.theguardian.com/technol...frame-review-sonos-wifi-speaker-hidden-by-art


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev drew my attention to the IKEA Symphonisk wall mounted picture frame which is also a speaker
> Review here:
> https://amp.theguardian.com/technol...frame-review-sonos-wifi-speaker-hidden-by-art


I see this is a Sonos. Fantastic kit. We've had two for 10-12 years? Never missed a beat.


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2021)

From my memories on facebook this morning, Lol


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2021)

Good morning. It's wet, windy and a touch chilly. 🤞I seem to have improved following yesterday's relapse but will be taking things easy. Feel a bit weak. I may walk over the hill to the chemist to collect my meds. I'd like the exercise but don't want to push things.

We have a busy family day tomorrow so it's important I try to be 💯% by then.

Just had an invite from British Gas to apply for Warm Home Discount. I will try this.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2021)

I've just got up


----------



## pawl (3 Dec 2021)

Morning.Wet and dull.45 minutes on the turbo 15 minutes stretching.Oh joy


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2021)

My excitement of the day is having the postie delivery my bowel screening test kit!  Late this year obviously due to Covid so suppose I better get it done. It's the only screening thing I bother with as it's so simple.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My excitement of the day is having the postie delivery my bowel screening test kit!  Late this year obviously due to Covid so suppose I better get it done. It's the only screening thing I bother with as it's so simple.


Nice


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2021)

Getting up late left me all behind, but I've caught up now, cooked breakfast, washed up changed the bedding and put the in the wash and just done yesterdays ironing


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2021)

I am watching a programme about hoarders


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My excitement of the day is having the postie delivery my bowel screening test kit!  Late this year obviously due to Covid so suppose I better get it done. It's the only screening thing I bother with as it's so simple.


Pooh sticks!


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am watching a programme about hoarders


 
I had one living next door to me _(I think I did mention it before)_, the first time I took 14 full black bins bags out, I kid you not. A year later I helped him do it again, later he died and I found him as I had a key to his flat as a just in case, the police were shocked at the mess it was in and I told them that I had done it twice before.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Dec 2021)

Just heard my first Christmas songs of the year. Mr Bruce playing Abba followed by an Elton John - Ed Sheeran duet. Both very enjoyable


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2021)

8 deg now. I am quite warm after doing houseworky stuff . Now for a cup of coffee and a biscuit or 4


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2021)

We bought some lovely steak pies from the butcher at Mach market the other day. We will be having one of them with chips today


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Do you have a subscription for Spotify? Might be getting a WiFi speaker and thought it might be worth giving it a go



Yes. £9.99 pm.

Excellent value.

We listen to a huge amount of music here (music + reading wins here over TV).

Whatever your tastes are you can rapidly compile playlists to suit and the suggestion algorithms are pretty smart enabling you to explore your favourite genres easily.

We have it installed on IOS tablet, Android phone and Windows laptop.

All function well - only use the laptop as you can rearrange folders and sub-folders within it which you cannot do on the other two platforms.

We stream Spotify into a fairly high-end sound system, into a wireless speaker in the gym and a little Sony canister thingy in the bedroom. Even the latter sounds not half bad. The main system sounds stunning.

Spotify is very stable and has caused us zero issues in the three years or so that we have had it.

We tried Tidal before getting Spotify - it costs twice as much pm and streams at a higher rate for supposedly better quality. I am a really fussy listener and I could detect no difference in the two products.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just heard my first Christmas songs of the year. Mr Bruce playing Abba followed by an Elton John - Ed Sheeran duet. Both very enjoyable


I came across this on youtube 

View: https://youtu.be/7xtpJ4Q_Q-4


----------



## pawl (3 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Pooh sticks!




If it sticks try Senacot tablets


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My excitement of the day is having the postie delivery my bowel screening test kit!  Late this year obviously due to Covid so suppose I better get it done. It's the only screening thing I bother with as it's so simple.



Better now that it is the simple little brush thingy rather than those strips.

Only one sample too.

My results only took 4 or 5 days to appear on my NHS app.

Enjoy!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2021)

Well, finally we are both up and about. 

Murky day out there in The Lakes. 

Mrs SD trying to summon enthusiasm to do the weekly shop. Me ditto re weekly housework. 

I will be on the treadmill/turbo/multi-gym later. 

We have decided on a Kindle & Cuddle night tonight to recover from last night so will get to bed by 11pm.

Long walk for both of us tomorrow followed by usual Saturday overnight party. Yay! 

We are enjoying our second stab at full retirement!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2021)

Amazon do music as well although I don't know if It is any good. I have kindle unlimited for books. I love it. Kindle music costs about £7.99 a month, the same as for kindle books i imagine.


----------



## Chief Broom (3 Dec 2021)

At least i managed a ride today  went to Golspie along the A9...really dont like the traffic wizzing by, theres still some laddish idiot tourist 'doing the NC500' who go by at 80mph. I pulled in on the way back to let a queue of traffic go by when i realised i was by a huge puddle eek! so hurriedly paddled backward to avoid a soaking


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Amazon do music as well although I don't know if It is any good. I have kindle unlimited for books. I love it. Kindle music costs about £7.99 a month, the same as for kindle books i imagine.



Kindle's Unlimited is a great deal. 

I read a lot but Mrs SD reads enormous amounts of books - she is a very retentive speed reader and can read for hours on end. 

My brain fades after a couple of hours.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> At least i managed a ride today  went to Golspie along the A9...really dont like the traffic wizzing by, theres still some laddish idiot tourist 'doing the NC500' who go by at 80mph. I pulled in on the way back to let a queue of traffic go by when i realised i was by a huge puddle eek! so hurriedly paddled backward to avoid a soaking



Must be a nightmare riding on that road - our friends used to live in Perth 20 years ago and it was very busy even back then.


----------



## Chief Broom (3 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Must be a nightmare riding on that road - our friends used to live in Perth 20 years ago and it was very busy even back then.


I had to do some chores in Golspie today i wouldnt choose to ride on it, I guess im used to the peace of the back roads so comes as bit of a shock to have to dice with the traffic. The summer holiday traffic can be dangerous...twice ive nearly had a head on while driving- once by a boy racer on my side of the road and another by a motorhome driver reading a map


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Kindle's Unlimited is a great deal.
> 
> I read a lot but Mrs SD reads enormous amounts of books - she is a very retentive speed reader and can read for hours on end.
> 
> My brain fades after a couple of hours.




I must admit, I read a lot as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Amazon do music as well although I don't know if It is any good. I have kindle unlimited for books. I love it. Kindle music costs about £7.99 a month, the same as for kindle books i imagine.


Since I seem to be all Apple now I have subscribed to Apple Music. Just asked Siri to play me Beethoven’s 5th Piano Concerto and it found it immediately and started playing. Isn’t technology amazing these days.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Must be a nightmare riding on that road - our friends used to live in Perth 20 years ago and it was very busy even back then.


No way I would ride on the A9 around here. I hate even having to cross over it occasionally. Always wait for a huge gap in the traffic. The curtain siders nearly suck you off just waiting at the junctions.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Since I seem to be all Apple now I have subscribed to Apple Music. Just asked Siri to play me Beethoven’s 5th Piano Concerto and it found it immediately and started playing. Isn’t technology amazing these days.




Bloody smart arse


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody smart arse


Save me searching. Wonder if I could think of something it can’t find. Lol


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Save me searching. Wonder if I could think of something it can’t find. Lol


Air on a G-string


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Better now that it is the simple little brush thingy rather than those strips.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Adds a new slant to "shove a brush up my ae*e and I'll clean up as well"


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2021)

We had our booster jabs this morning. So far so good. I am not complacent so will know better tomorrow.
Sat with a large whisky now.
Late lunch will be meat pies (made by the local shop).....maybe a few chips.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just heard my first Christmas songs of the year. Mr Bruce playing Abba followed by an Elton John - Ed Sheeran duet. Both very enjoyable


For me Christmas doesn't start until I've heard " A Fairytale of New York " playing when I'm out and about 🎶


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Since I seem to be all Apple now I have subscribed to Apple Music. Just asked Siri to play me Beethoven’s 5th Piano Concerto and it found it immediately and started playing. Isn’t technology amazing these days.


Yes, sometimes an old song will pop into your head and instead of digging through a pile of Vinyl / tapes / CD's / ( I think that some older folks on this forum still listen to Wax Disks ) It's easy just to ask Siri / Alexa to play the song 🎶


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/GMkmQlfOJDk


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2021)

Well that was a pleasant lunch....washed down with 3 pints of the black stuff.
Back home now and the fencer has been and repaired our other side fence.
Time for an afternoon nap methinks.


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> View: https://youtu.be/GMkmQlfOJDk




who's G string though?


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Save me searching. Wonder if I could think of something it can’t find. Lol


The big bamboo, You picked a fine time to try for a feel!

Genuine song titles


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Since I seem to be all Apple now I have subscribed to Apple Music. Just asked Siri to play me Beethoven’s 5th Piano Concerto and it found it immediately and started playing. Isn’t technology amazing these days.



Seeing as you like Beethoven - this is a great modern interpretation.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf_Dmmj8Eeo


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> The big bamboo, *You picked a fine time to try for a feel!*
> 
> Genuine song titles


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> The big bamboo, You picked a fine time to try for a feel!
> 
> Genuine song titles


it's on youtube


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> it's on youtube


Both should be, but can Siri find them.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


>


What!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Dec 2021)

Mrs P: "While I'm out could you get the Christmas lights down from the loft."
Mr P: "Certainly"
On returning........
Mrs P: "I'm sure we have more than these?"
Mr P: "I remember you threw quite a lot away. This is the only box marked lights."
Mrs P: "Oh I think I put some in with the decorations."


.......Mr P is in the loft.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P: "While I'm out could you get the Christmas lights down from the loft."
> Mr P: "Certainly"
> On returning........
> Mrs P: "I'm sure we have more than these?"
> ...




I don't have a loft.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have a loft.


Where do you keep your christmas decorations then?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where do you keep your christmas decorations then?




We don't bother with them. They are just dust catchers.


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have a loft.



We have a loft, it has a gun cabinet in it.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> We have a loft, it has a gun cabinet in it.


Any guns


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where do you keep your christmas decorations then?


Why, in her capacious Bloomers of course!


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Any guns



No, it belonged the houses previous owners, an attempt to bring it down a few years ago failed.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Dec 2021)

I ain't got a loft either, I do have a little Christmas tree,
it's got no balls on it 
but it does have a star on the top 

ps No gun cabinet either


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I ain't got a loft either, I do have a little Christmas tree,
> it's got no balls on it
> but it does have a star on the top
> 
> *ps No gun cabinet either*


No surprise there, given you've no loft to put it in.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Seeing as you like Beethoven - this is a great modern interpretation.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf_Dmmj8Eeo



It's a very subtle reinterpretation. In case any of you miss the transition, it takes place after 34 seconds!


----------



## Chief Broom (3 Dec 2021)

Evening folks  this made me larf 


View: https://youtu.be/cWs4WA--eKU


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2021)

Rain lashing down here now. I’ve watched a few episodes of Bosch.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Rain lashing down here now. I’ve watched a few episodes of Bosch.


Dry here, but I'm not watching Bosch.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Dry here, but I'm not watching Bosch.


I'll be watching it in a couple of hours or so. 

By which time it probably _WILL _be raining!


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'll be watching it in a couple of hours or so.
> 
> By which time it probably _WILL _be raining!


If it does rain, I'm blaming you.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2021)

No one up yet ?
Does that mean I am 1st


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2021)

Anyway, I am pleased to say that neither me nor MrsD have had any reaction to the booster jab......no sore arm or any symptoms.
Raining here and set to rain all day.
I know what lunch will be . When the family came on Thursday they brought a shed load of pies, pasties and cakes**
What wasn't eaten was put in the fridge. It was only when I checked yesterday that I found out just how much was left.
**the other thing I found out yesterday was that I had paid for everything


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No one up yet ?
> Does that mean I am 1st


No, you’re the only one that could be bothered posting.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks,
Lunch at the Guildhall Tavern in Poole with friends today. We’ve been eating there for many many years and it never disappoints. 
Still, parkrun first, must work up an appetite 😁
Stay dry, safe and warm folks


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> No, you’re the only one that could be bothered posting.


 No need to upset me


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2021)

good morning all, too dark to see what its like outside yet, our kitchen light is on but everything else is in darkness, my Good Lady is still sleeping in the back of the lounge and I'm sat in the front of the lounge tapping away on my tablet.


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

MrsD wants to go to South Molton pannier market this morning for Christmas shopping.
We'll be off down the village later for the Braunton Christmas Fayre.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, dawning cold and bright here but rain forecast.

Heard yesterday that Mrs F’s cousin in Aberdeenshire has had their power restored so they were able to return home yesterday. Must be desperate for the folk still waiting.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2021)

Good morning. Wild, wet and windy today. I'm back at around 90% better.

Family get together today at 12.00. Two birthdays to celebrate, granddaughter (1) and No 2 son (33). Homemade soup, sausage barms, cake. We do things in style.

Now then. Fulham 1 Bournemouth 1 ✔️At lunchtime it's West Brom v Coventry, we need this to be a draw 🤞 Then it's Rovers v PNE which if we win would put us only 7 points from second..........yes OK that's THIRD!!!!!!

Excitement levels in the Chorley Paul household are growing by the day. COYB.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2021)

Morning. Wild and windy here ( no not me) and 4 deg. Not supposed to get to more than 6 deg today. With rain and or sleety snow. whoopdee do da 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  grey n grizzly out there, Received my bar end mirror which isnt fit for purpose so told them i'll remove my negative feedback if they refund me  sellers really dont like negative feedback 
Hope it brightens up as really enjoyed my ride yesterday apart from the traffic


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2021)

A chilly walk done with slippy pavements in bits so took it nice and easy. First spots of rain arrived on the homeward stretch so could make it worse falling on cold roads. I noticed people who had parked at the park to walk their dogs teetering about so the car park must have been icy.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2021)

We have sleety rain


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have sleety rain


Your welcome to it  . Blue skies and sunshine here .


----------



## pawl (4 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Rain lashing down here now. I’ve watched a few episodes of Bosch.



We’re on season 3 episode 4


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> We’re on season 3 episode 4


I'm nearly finished season 6. Presumably it's the usual Saturday night of rubbish telly so I'll probably finish that and make a start to series 7 which I believe is the last.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2021)




----------



## Juan Kog (4 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> to South Molton pannier market


This sounds fantastic, pity its so far away. My Karrimor panniers are really old and very scruffy , and I need to buy some replacements .


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2021)

I'm not usual into Sci-fi type films but I see The Abyss is on Film 4 tonight. Is it worth watching?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> This sounds fantastic, pity its so far away. My Karrimor panniers are really old and very scruffy , and I need to buy some replacements .


And there was me thinking it was a market for Indian cheese


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2021)

Pick of the pops
Radio 2
1300
On hour of music from 1965 
My kind of music


----------



## slow scot (4 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not usual into Sci-fi type films but I see The Abyss is on Film 4 tonight. Is it worth watching?


No.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2021)

slow scot said:


> No.


Lol. Bosch it'll be then. I've never been keen on Sci-fi anyway.


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not usual into Sci-fi type films but I see The Abyss is on Film 4 tonight. Is it worth watching?


Yes  its not outstanding but engaging/interesting. Im a Sci-fi fan because i like to be surprised! so much human drama is too predictable.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2021)

slow scot said:


> No.


Seconded


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> And there was me thinking it was a market for Indian cheese


 Mrs JK had to explain this one to me . “ Oh so you don’t know everything “  .


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Yes  its not outstanding but engaging/interesting. Im a Sci-fi fan because i like to be surprised! so much human drama is too predictable.



Another Sci-fi fan here, currently working my way through Earth, Final Conflict, a pleasant bit of nonsense I don't have to think about too much.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not usual into Sci-fi type films but I see The Abyss is on Film 4 tonight. Is it worth watching?




It's a tad slow. I fell asleep


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Dec 2021)

Back from parkrun, a total distance of 12k with walking / jogging there and back. A glorious sunny day with blue skies and the added bonus of seeing a Heron perched a few feet away from us on the way home.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Dec 2021)

Got this in my FB feed this morning, sadly, accurate


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not usual into Sci-fi type films but I see The Abyss is on Film 4 tonight. Is it worth watching?


I loved that please watch it


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Mrs JK had to explain this one to me . “ Oh so you don’t know everything “  .


Its gone over my head (as many things do )


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2021)

Completed a silly Strava challenge and got £50 off Le Col stuff, which I happen to think is overpriced so probably makes it just about acceptable with money off. 

Like I really need another cycling jersey but I liked the colour.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Completed a silly Strava challenge and got £50 off Le Col stuff, which I happen to think is overpriced so probably makes it just about acceptable with money off.
> 
> Like I really need another cycling jersey but I liked the colour.
> 
> ...


Oh I do like that Mo.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Completed a silly Strava challenge and got £50 off Le Col stuff, which I happen to think is overpriced so probably makes it just about acceptable with money off.
> 
> Like I really need another cycling jersey but I liked the colour.
> 
> ...



If you want it , get it 😀.
I think you and I are a similar age and now if I want something and can afford it , I buy it.
No putting anything off, this is because I have notice a tendency in some people when they get to be a decade or so older than us they start saying things like ‘ I won’t get that because I wont get the use out of it ‘ or ‘ I wont buy that as I wont live long enough to wear it out ‘ 😂😂😂
And I totally refuse to become that person 😀😀

PS my wife’s cycling club buys all their club kit from Le Col and my wife was very impressed with the quality and fit . So much so that items of Le Col kit ended up on her birthday list I was presented with this year 😂😀


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> If it does rain, I'm blaming you.


It did. 

It still is. 

I'm sorry!


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2021)

Its turned into a lovely bright, breezy and cold morning. I've spent the morning getting the ironing done.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Dec 2021)

Postie just rang the bell and handed me a weighty package. It's a book that I'd forgotten that I'd ordered. It was to be a " Stocking Filler " type gift for one of our daughters. It's Cassels Dictionary of Slang. I hadn't realised just how comprehensive it is, almost 1200 pages with origins and first known usage of tens of thousands of slang expressions going back to medieval Times 😎
I might hang on to it for myself.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Its turned into a lovely bright, breezy and cold morning. I've spent the morning getting the ironing done.


 
I was sat scratching my head wondering what to do next then I realised I had ironing to do D'oh, still it's done now


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I was sat scratching my head wondering what to do next then I realised I had ironing to do D'oh, still it's done now


You do ironing regularly ? 😀
Our iron only comes out to play 4 or 5 times a year .


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> You do ironing regularly ? 😀
> Our iron only comes out to play 4 or 5 times a year .


 
I can't stand anything that is not ironed, in my house if it's flat it gets ironed, 
I suppose it was the way I was dragged up


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> You do ironing regularly ? 😀
> Our iron only comes out to play 4 or 5 times a year .


I can't remember where mine is!  Well, I can....it's lurking right at the back of the hall cupboard somewhere.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> You do ironing regularly ? 😀
> Our iron only comes out to play 4 or 5 times a year .



Once a week.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It did.
> 
> It still is.
> 
> I'm sorry!


It did.

It's now sleet, with occasional snow flurries.

I wonder!


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Le Col stuff, which I happen to think is overpriced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le Col are our club kit suppliers , they gave club members a discount code for their other cycle clothing. 
I looked ,even with a generous discount it was still ****** expensive.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Dec 2021)

The burn today. Nothing exceptional but I rather enjoy it


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Its gone over my head (as many things do )


A feeble pun on paneer I’m afraid


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I can't stand anything that is not ironed, in my house if it's flat it gets ironed,
> I suppose it was the way I was dragged up


Do you still 'turn' your shirt collars and turn your bed sheets 'side to middle' when they are worn


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2021)

It is WILD out there.
Just nipped to the library and Spar. Rain is lashing down and that cold wind is vicious.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Do you still 'turn' your shirt collars and turn your bed sheets 'side to middle' when they are worn


No


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> You do ironing regularly ? 😀
> Our iron only comes out to play 4 or 5 times a year .



4 or 5 times more than ours.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2021)

Supposed to have had an early night last night but shenanigans didn't finish until 4am.

Crap weather. 

Watching footy. 

Run out of chocolate - damn!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 4 or 5 times more than ours.


Ha ha - ditto. Someone gave me an iron about 40 years ago. I kept it unused in its box for a year or two then gave it away.

There are 3 ways to deal with a creased shirt... (Hint - the list does NOT include ironing!)

Ignore the creases - they won't hurt you.
Wear something over the shirt.
Wear something else instead!


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A feeble pun on paneer I’m afraid


A pun yes , feeble no . It had Dave7 and me puzzled . .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Dec 2021)

Snowing now. Horrible wet stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No


My wife used to turn my collars and cuffs
When we were first married. Never turned the sheets though.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My wife used to turn my collars and cuffs
> When we were first married. Never turned the sheets though.


All my proper shirts were for best, the order of the day was a T-shirt, sheet when you can see through them or your foot goes throungh it's time to use them in the garage for rags


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - ditto. Someone gave me an iron about 40 years ago. I kept it unused in its box for a year or two then gave it away.
> 
> There are 3 ways to deal with a creased shirt... (Hint - the list does NOT include ironing!)
> 
> ...


Yep.....I iron nowt and don't get funny looks.
Years ago, with my job, my dress shirts were ironed as (when needed) were my trousers.


----------



## pawl (4 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The burn today. Nothing exceptional but I rather enjoy it
> View attachment 620450




Like it Looks tranquil and very peaceful


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2021)

From my facebook page this morning, the oldies are the best, lol


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2021)

Non ironing = a lost cause for society, we are doomed I tell you, doomed


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> From my facebook page this morning, the oldies are the best, lol
> 
> View attachment 620463


It took me a few seconds to get that one!

Then I realised that it was like what happened to me on my epic bonking _Trauma of Trawden_ ride...



ColinJ said:


> I was riding so slowly that I was overtaken by an elderly woman pedestrian. I must have looked very odd, a big salt-encrusted man clad in lycra weaving across the road on a bicycle. She kept glancing anxiously over her shoulder at me as she scuttled off down the street.


----------



## GM (4 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> And there was me thinking it was a market for Indian cheese


----------



## GM (4 Dec 2021)

Evening all...Still catching up!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2021)

Finished series 6 of Bosch and then watched an easy watch film on Amazon Prime with Kelly MacDonald. 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Puzzle-Kelly-Macdonald/dp/B07H2M9P8R/ref=sr_1_7?crid=1RNJUY677IYJ4&keywords=kelly+macdonald&qid=1638655750&s=instant-video&sprefix=Kelly%2Cinstant-video%2C173&sr=1-7


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Finished series 6 of Bosch and then watched an easy watch film on Amazon Prime with Kelly MacDonald.
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Puzzle-Kelly-Macdonald/dp/B07H2M9P8R/ref=sr_1_7?crid=1RNJUY677IYJ4&keywords=kelly+macdonald&qid=1638655750&s=instant-video&sprefix=Kelly%2Cinstant-video%2C173&sr=1-7



You had Kelly MacDonald in your house!!
Watching TV!


----------



## GM (4 Dec 2021)

I haven't got Amazon Prime.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2021)

GM said:


> I haven't got Amazon Prime.


Nor have I.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2021)

I haven't either.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2021)

GM said:


> I haven't got Amazon Prime.





classic33 said:


> Nor have I.





dave r said:


> I haven't either.


Nor _HAD _I...

Amazon's marketing _finally _got me!

I had been binge-watching _The Shield_ on Netflix when they suddenly removed it at no notice with 1.5 series to go. Prime had it and I was offered a 30 day free trial so I took it and watched the rest of TS. Then I saw that they had _House MD_ which I fancied watching again so I thought I'd subscribe for a few months to watch that. And now I am watching _Bosch_... I will probably stick with it now, with my pension arriving soon. I can easily get (just under) £100 a year's worth of use out of it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks,
A very pleasant lunch yesterday complete with a few glasses of wine. Just about managed dessert 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2021)

Morning. Cool with a breeze but to be dry and sunny most of the day, although not to get above 4 degrees. Perfect walking weather so heading out soon.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks, I was up at ten past six, my Good Lady phoned to say she needed help getting on the commode, once we'd sorted that out I went back to bed for an hour, she's still asleep. It's windy out, dry and cold but wet under foot.


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Windy again last night. Hope the new fences are OK.
Doggie walk on the beach first, then a stroll down to the Black Horse for Sunday lunch. 



GM said:


> I haven't got Amazon Prime.


I haven't got a telly......


----------



## Chief Broom (5 Dec 2021)

Morning folks, better weather today so will be out for a spin  got to grab any opportunity when the weather can turn again.
Should be fit enough soon to ride over to Loch Fleet [nr Dornoch] as its one of my favourite places for bird/wildlife watching and havent been there since i lost my car.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2021)

Morning. Dry. Cold.

I haven't ironed anything in years and don't intend to either. 

We have Amazon and Netflix 
Stay safe peeps


----------



## pawl (5 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Finished series 6 of Bosch and then watched an easy watch film on Amazon Prime with Kelly MacDonald.
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Puzzle-Kelly-Macdonald/dp/B07H2M9P8R/ref=sr_1_7?crid=1RNJUY677IYJ4&keywords=kelly+macdonald&qid=1638655750&s=instant-video&sprefix=Kelly%2Cinstant-video%2C173&sr=1-7





I’m only on series 4


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2021)

GM said:


> View attachment 620520


I have borrowed that


----------



## pawl (5 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Dry. Cold.
> 
> I haven't ironed anything in years and don't intend to either.
> 
> ...




So have we.What’s an iron?


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2021)

From my memories on Facebook this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2021)

GM said:


> I haven't got Amazon Prime.


No problem.......at least you can look at your black bin


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> So have we.What’s an iron?


I don't even know where mine is


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2021)

You have started without me......and I am only 3 hours late.
I got up at 0600 thinking it was Monday and I had an 0800 Aldi dash to do. Wonderful feeling to realise it was Sunday.......so I went back to bed and slept till 0740. It was GOOOOD.
I watched a brill film last night. Seen it before several times. Owen Wilson and Gene Hackman in Behind Enemy Lines.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You have started without me......and I am only 3 hours late.
> I got up at 0600 thinking it was Monday and I had an 0800 Aldi dash to do. Wonderful feeling to realise it was Sunday.......so I went back to bed and slept till 0740. It was GOOOOD.
> I watched a brill film last night. Seen it before several times. Owen Wilson and Gene Hackman in Behind Enemy Lines.




Not a bad film.

It's on film 4 today


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not a bad film.
> 
> It's on film 4 today


I noticed that but as I've seen it, it wasn't quite good enough to watch again. Only Countryfile earlier in the evening then I'll get stuck into the final series of Bosch I think.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Not a bad film.
> 
> It's on film 4 today


I won't do it but its one of the few films I could enjoy watching again


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, cold and bright here.

Watched a great film yesterday, Cold War. Set in post war Poland and not about spies. It was utterly beautiful.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I noticed that but as I've seen it, it wasn't quite good enough to watch again. Only Countryfile earlier in the evening then I'll get stuck into the final series of Bosch I think.


One man's meat and all that. So many good actors and good action.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Dec 2021)




----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Dry. Cold.
> 
> I haven't ironed anything in years and don't intend to either.
> 
> ...


I have a telly, and several radio's ( you'd probably know them as " The Wireless " Welshie 😉)
I also have Prime and Disney+ which is shared with the family. I cancelled Netflix last month.
Of them all I think that Disney+ is the most used among the family, but Prime is useful for the "Free" delivery and our grandson watches the Football when it's on.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Completed a silly Strava challenge and got £50 off Le Col stuff, which I happen to think is overpriced so probably makes it just about acceptable with money off.
> 
> Like I really need another cycling jersey but I liked the colour.
> 
> ...


Temptress! I really like this.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I can't stand anything that is not ironed, in my house if it's flat it gets ironed,
> I suppose it was the way I was dragged up


Me too. Everything gets ironed except for socks, knickers and cycling kit...................has a tendency to melt



Dave7 said:


> Do you still 'turn' your shirt collars and turn your bed sheets 'side to middle' when they are worn


My mother used to turn collars and cuffs. A great skill to have.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2021)

Good morning. It would be a good cycling day but I'm still not well enough. Damn cold went away on Wednesday, back Thursday, better yesterday morning and wiped out last night. Didn't wake till 8.50 this morning. Can't stop coughing and feel weak. 

We have Amazon and Netflix but I'm never sure which we are watching as I'm not allowed to have the remotes...........when I am I get shouted at because I'm not sure what all the buttons do......................................because I'm not allowed to use them!  Amazon Prime seems to be very good for Mrs P's tennis passion.

I'll do minor domestics today, walk to the farm shop and try to be generally useful without too much exertion. Very close to buying a new phone but I'm still resisting the urge, something about repent at leisure. We're due at Film Club tonight at a friend's house when seven of us gather to watch a film chosen by the hosts. I may cry off. Two friends are clinically vulnerable, we will all do LFTs, both Mrs P and I have had negative PCRs in last 72 hours but I don't want them to feel uncomfortable.

Rovers won a very tough game in awful conditions by sneaking a very good goal. I was nervous for the whole 90 minutes. I'm starting to believe. Ridiculous. I'm 67. It was fantastic to hear Ewood in full voice for the first time in a long while. The club have started playing "Sweet Caroline" at the end of a victory.............lots stop behind to join in.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Me too. Everything gets ironed except for socks, knickers


You wear knickers


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2021)

Nice down on Broadsands this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Dec 2021)

I'm frozen, just been shopping it's 5c, but with the wind chill is feels like -5c


----------



## numbnuts (5 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Me too. Everything gets ironed except for socks, knickers and cycling kit...................has a tendency to melt


HOW can you NOT iron your knickers ......what would happen if you had and accident
"the man in bed 4 didn't iron his knickers"


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2021)

Not sure what possessed me to go for a bimble. Still only 4 degrees and a bit iffy on shaded sections which the sun hadn’t reached which made me nervous but home safe and sound. Barely 20 miles but happy enough with that these days.


Just finished beans on toast for lunch and having a cuppa now. I’ll see if the legs are up to another walk since it’s nice.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure what possessed me to go for a bimble. Still only 4 degrees and a bit iffy on shaded sections which the sun hadn’t reached which made me nervous but home safe and sound. Barely 20 miles but happy enough with that these days.
> 
> 
> Just finished beans on toast for lunch and having a cuppa now. I’ll see if the legs are up to another walk since it’s nice.


20 miles and only 4c WoW well done Mo


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2021)

Nice in the Black ''Oss this lunchtime.
GT Ales 'Thirst of Christmas' very quaffable. 






Turkey was nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You wear knickers




Shh. He doesn't want anyone to know, especially his wife.


----------



## pawl (5 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Me too. Everything gets ironed except for socks, knickers and cycling kit...................has a tendency to melt
> 
> 
> My mother used to turn collars and cuffs. A great skill to have.




Don’t tell me you iron your jeans.The ones my GD wears are mor holes than denim


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2021)

Two centre lunch.


----------



## GM (5 Dec 2021)

A perfect afternoon for watching the snooker. Good to see some new players in the final.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Dec 2021)

Today’s walk, a little wander over the hill from the house. A bit icy in places.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure what possessed me to go for a bimble. Still only 4 degrees and a bit iffy on shaded sections which the sun hadn’t reached which made me nervous but home safe and sound. Barely 20 miles but happy enough with that these days.
> 
> 
> Just finished beans on toast for lunch and having a cuppa now. I’ll see if the legs are up to another walk since it’s nice.



Well done Mo


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You wear knickers


🤭🤫


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Shh. He doesn't want anyone to know, especially his wife.


Its my wife who complained when I used to lightly press her nickers after folding them.......... apparently it does something to the elastic........not sure what.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Don’t tell me you iron your jeans.The ones my GD wears are mor holes than denim


Errr.....sorry. Very lightly pressed inside out but no crease.

My mother once ironed a pair of my beloved 501s and put a military crease in the leg. Ruined! Utterly ruined!!!! It still hurts today. 😭


----------



## 12boy (5 Dec 2021)

Yesterday l was repurposing an umbrella type clothesline to make braces for my 30 year old fence which wobbles back and forth, especially in the 50 mph gusts we had yesterday. My hacksaw slipped and l almost removed divot of flesh from my thumb leaving a flap about the size of a fingernail. Because my AFIB leaves me vulnerable to a bloodclot based stroke, I take a blood thinner which in turn reduces clotting, and every time I bonk my thumb it bleeds a surprising amount for such a little wound. The bandage I am using to prevent this little mishap from gushing blood means I can't wear gloves on that hand which in turn means no bike ride in the subfreezing morning. I am a bit peevish to miss out on a ride, since it seems maybe one day out of four is unwindy enough to enjoy a ride. However, my fence seems to be doing ok.
Have any of youse enjoyed the Firefly series? It only lasted one season but I found it entertaining.
Today will be either a Quiche Lorraine or a pot of turkey soup made meaty with part of the Thanksgiving turkey. Whichever is not chosen will be on tomorrow's menu.
Be safe and well and hopefully not as clumsy as me.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2021)

@12boy I'm on aspirin as a blood thinner. Once I start to bleed it's like a small torrent. 

Have you got a pic of your repurposed washing line? I'm struggling to imagine this.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Its my wife who complained when I used to lightly press her nickers after folding them.......... apparently it does something to the elastic........not sure what.




It melts them


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It melts them


Ah......... perhaps we should move the conversation on a bit.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 🤭🤫


Obvious question, What's it worth?


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ah......... perhaps we should move the conversation on a bit.


It's only 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YLGjG0Zg0TY


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2021)

I just found an entertaining account of a couple of local riders tackling the Mary Towneley Loop. The MTL is a big (mainly) offroad loop between the north and south sections of the Pennine Bridleway. It is a long time since I last rode it. It makes me want to get my mountain bike repaired and tackle it again next year while I am still capable of it. 

Really strong riders have completed the MTL in 4-5 hours but normal people take more like 8-10 hours. I would rather take 12 hours mid-summer, not half kill myself, and have time to enjoy it. There are some really nice photographs of the local hills. If you are interested and have about 20 minutes free, read the article *HERE*.


----------



## 12boy (5 Dec 2021)

Sorry Paul...it is completely apart now. It did have a central pole to which were attached 4 foldout arms which in turn suppported two side pieces which had clothesline going between them. The two side pieces now hold the fence rigid.


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2021)

I have risen! First!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2021)

Morning. I was in no rush to get up as it’s raining and cold. The afternoon is supposed to be better. Tomorrow isn’t sounding good with yet more strong wind and the chance of snow on higher ground.


----------



## Dirk (6 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple for my booster jab at 0930, then on to Minehead for a couple of days to stay with our mates. Other friends coming down from Redditch. Will be good to all meet up again.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2021)

Good morning 
Today is..............Aldi dash day . Just a few essentials so should be back home for 0830.
Rain forecast all day and, I think, all week.

On Wednesday we are booked in for a 'christmas' lunch and cabaret. I confess the sudden rise in this new Covid sh*t is giving me 2nd thoughts.

I shall report back later.
Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2021)

Good morning people, its looking like my first bimble for a fortnight will be rained off.


----------



## Paulus (6 Dec 2021)

Good morning all. 
We've just had a very busy weekend. 
A visit to the Ludnum Fayre in lincoln on Saturday, it was lovely and sunny all the way up on the train. Just as we were tackling Steep Hill , which is aptly named, up to the castle and Cathedral it started raining which continued for the rest of the day, and being up on top of a hill the wind was cold as well.
Yesterday was a visit to the London Palladium for the Panto. Donny Osmond should of been the lead, but he was injured shortly before curtain up and didn't take part. The rest of the cast put on a good show though, even if it was a bit different from what it should of been. This was followed by a slap up Indian meal in a restaurant called Dishoom.
Today is back to all the normal stuff. Plus it is going to rain all day.
Enjoy your day peeps.


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2021)

This mornings workout cut short. Pulled something in my left arm. It twanged louder than an angry Hank Marvin.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2021)

Morning. I was awake but it was nice and warm in bed so I stayed there listening to the rain. . Its bloomin dark as well.

A day for slobbing is on the cards. Just lit a fire as well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, wet and windy here.


----------



## Chief Broom (6 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  just opened the curtains....dark inky sky with rain on the menu, glad i managed to get a ride in yesterday.
Ive been wondering if i can make a bar end mirror out of a makeup compact mirror [not mine ] Round Circle Compact Mirror Various Designs | eBay or maybe one of those pet budgie mirrors .....couldnt be worse than some that are on sale


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Dec 2021)

Dull Damp and Dismal here as well . Aldi sometime this morning, we don’t do dash , Mrs JK still in bed . Must remember butter this time . Mrs JK’s sister ( the older one) is visiting for a few days, she has a key so can let herself in . 
All my SiL’s have our front door key , from when Mum lived with us .🤔 As they won’t give keys back maybe get a locksmith in . .


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2021)

Good day. My health seems to be back to normal apart from the usual remains of a cold. 👍 Mrs P sounds terrible. 

Wet and windy out. Haircut 💈 this morning followed by visit to No 2 son. He received FiFa 2022 for his xBox as a birthday present. From the little he is able to tell me I don't think it's working.

I'm being sent to solve this. Phones, computers, laptops I'm OK. xBox? I struggle to understand the controller. I may be gone some time.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2021)

It is damp, depressing and murky here - ugh! 

I have had some winters here where it was like this every day from the start of December until the end of March. I hope that this coming winter isn't going to be one of them... 

I am officially knackered! Bed 03:45, lights out 04:40, sleep 05:xx, woken by sound of stampeding elephants 07:45! No, I am not surrounded by large animals with tusks - my pal was here and she is like you - gets up at silly o'clock... 

Normally, pal sneaks quietly around the house so I don't hear her. For some reason she was really noisy this time. I was woken by the sound of the bed being moved in the attic room above me. Why she was doing that I don't know! Perhaps she had dropped her Kindle or phone down the side of it and needed to get it back?

Anyway, after that I heard every noise she made until she left at 08:45. I got up to say goodbye to her and made a mug of tea for myself but have now gone back to bed. 

I am going to have to have a snooze ASAP because my brain is scrambled from lack of sleep. Catch you later...


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2021)

Aaaargh, the bloody neighbours are now using a drill on the party wall. And moving heavy furniture about. Oh, and now using a hammer. You couldn't make this up! 

Today is going to be a half-awake half-asleep one... 

Oh, a more subtle sound now... Scraping off wallpaper with a talk-in-a-loud-voice chaser! 

I... NEED... SOME... SLEEP!!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Dec 2021)

Good Morning Folks,
All togged up to go for my run when the heavens opened. I'll wait for it to abate before heading out. I see that one of the Forum members is sending Storm Barra down to me tomorrow. Very generous, thanks very much 😉
Smart Meter fitting tomorrow, must clean out the electricity meter cupboard which is inside a fitted kitchen cupboard that tends to accumulate all sorts of random stuff, perhaps I'll find something useful.
Stay safe folks ☔️🏃🏻‍♂️


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2021)

By the cringe.......its cold out there. 
Back from Aldi and NOT planning to go out again.
Brekie today is fresh melon.
Lunch (for me) will be warm baked cob with pork and either mustard or vine tomatoes........not sure which sounds nicest.
Mrs D will be having a ready meal


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2021)

Didn't your parents give you going up/down flights of stairs lessons? It should be a fluid walking motion not sounding like training for the triple jump - run, thump, thump, pause, scoosh! 

Ah, they are back. With a new scraper. And drill. And... hammer. And, er, an electric screwdriver? 

And a loud conversation. 

And a barking dog. 

The drill has now had its hammer action turned on. 

OFFS - I am getting up!!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Didn't your parents give you going up/down flights of stairs lessons? It should be a fluid walking motion not sounding like training for the triple jump - run, thump, thump, pause, scoosh!
> 
> Ah, they are back. With a new scraper. And drill. And... hammer. And, er, an electric screwdriver?
> 
> ...


That’s what you get for not trying to sleep during the night!


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Didn't your parents give you going up/down flights of stairs lessons? It should be a fluid walking motion not sounding like training for the triple jump - run, thump, thump, pause, scoosh!


I walk ( and run ) from the hips as it is more efficient ( for me ) I used to race walk so I can mince along at quite a lick if I put my mind to it 😁


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s what you get for not trying to sleep during the night!


I shouldn't really moan about the neighbours - they did wait until 09:00-ish before starting.

In Hebden Bridge, our street had this done to us in the middle of the night once. Literally, about 03:00... I reckon drink and/or drugs were involved. I heard it from 2 or 3 houses away. It ended up with neighbours in dressing gowns kicking their front door and screaming threats at them.

That was in a quiet middle-class street, not some horrid rough estate.

Hmm, a new power tool! I can't figure out what that is... Electric sander, or saw perhaps. Actually, I reckon it is a router. The whirring blade type, not the facilitate talking crap on internet type!


----------



## gavroche (6 Dec 2021)

Bonjour from Devon for a quick visit. Off to Exeter hospital tomorrow morning for our daughter's first check up on her breast cancer from last year's operation. One year ago already !!!
Going back to Stoke for an overnight stay at our other daughter on Wednesday and then back to Wales on Thursday.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I walk ( and run ) from the hips as it is more efficient ( for me ) I used to race walk so I can mince along at quite a lick if I put my mind to it 😁


I always thought that was a REALLY weird sport!! 

You want to run, but the rules say you can't, and it is very hard to see if you actually ARE running so gangs of judges stare at slow-mo video replays to decide whether to DQ you or not. 

Which became irrelevant because the unnatural movement wore both of your hips out halfway through the race so you were forced to abandon anyway!


----------



## numbnuts (6 Dec 2021)

mmmmorning


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I always thought that was a REALLY weird sport!!
> 
> You want to run, but the rules say you can't, and it is very hard to see if you actually ARE running so gangs of judges stare at slow-mo video replays to decide whether to DQ you or not.
> 
> Which became irrelevant because the unnatural movement wore both of your hips out halfway through the race so you were forced to abandon anyway!


From time to time I would tease my running group by dropping into a race walk and still managing to keep up with them 😁


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2021)

I am going to get up, have breakfast, then try to work on my puzzle game. That will send me to sleep in about 15 seconds. I always worry that my £800 laptop will fall off my lap when that happens (multiple times a day) but so far it hasn't. 

I seem to freeze when I doze off sitting up. I once fell asleep with a pint of beer in my hand and woke up hours later having not spilled a drop! 

Hacksaw sound now!! 

Okay, where are the hidden cameras? This is clearly one of those setups where things are done to members of the public to get a reaction for some low budget TV clips comedy show. I am not biting. I am going to pretend that it is perfectly normal to make that amount of DIY noise!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2021)

That time of year where I have to look at all my insurances is rapidly approaching. It's such an expensive time for me what with christmas, then house insurance, car insurance MOT and service, I dread it. And just the hassle of looking at quotes only to have companies constantly trying to contact me about my enquiry tends to make me really angry and I end up not being on my best behaviour to say the least.

Count to 10 and breathe....then swear at them and slam the phone down.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That time of year where I have to look at all my insurances is rapidly approaching. It's such an expensive time for me what with christmas, then house insurance, car insurance MOT and service, I dread it. And just the hassle of looking at quotes only to have companies constantly trying to contact me about my enquiry tends to make me really angry and I end up not being on my best behaviour to say the least.
> 
> Count to 10 and breathe....then swear at them and slam the phone down.


There’s usually a teeny, tiny extremely minute box to tick somewhere so that they don’t contact you. Probably need a magnifying glass to see it!


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2021)

Sheet. Put my dog walking coat in the wash, just realised my pipe is in the pocket!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Sheet. Put my dog walking coat in the wash, just realised my pipe is in the pocket!


Sorry shouldn’t laugh! …..but I did. Pretty sure it will survive.


----------



## pawl (6 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning
> Today is..............Aldi dash day . Just a few essentials so should be back home for 0830.
> Rain forecast all day and, I think, all week.
> 
> ...




We were due to go to Trentham Gardens on Saturday to finish off the ods and sods of Xmas shopping and visit sister in law Don’t think we will bother as it likely to be extremely busy. Not worth the risk due to the increasing situation with the new variant Looks like another order to Amazon.


----------



## pawl (6 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, its looking like my first bimble for a fortnight will be rained off.




I had the same intention Thought sod it


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Dec 2021)

Mrs Tenkaykev has just been " pinged " We've ordered a test apiece using the online ordering process which is a bit like " You have two hours to complete the form, you may turn over the paper and start now " in its convolutedness ( is that a word? )
We think it was when Mrs Tenkaykev was at the Gym on Wednesday, she left her phone in the lockers after her class, and went for a run. We're assuming that someone who later tested positive had left their phone in a locker at the same time.


----------



## pawl (6 Dec 2021)

Mrs p had her phone consultation re her follow up scan following her op to remov the tumour and ovaries No problems identified. They will do another scan in January.The consultant is really good She offered a face to face or phone consultation.As it was just for information mrs p didn’t see the point of going to the hospital


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2021)

Rain stopped play, I got out for a little bimble this morning, I rode through a series of little short sharp showers but by the time I'd crossed Park lane into Nuthurst Lane the rain had become heavy and persistent, at that point I put on my waterproof and turned back, I rode past the Astley Book Farm and meandered back home, rode 16 miles in total and got in looking like a drowned rat, once I'd been and got our papers I fell out of my clothes and into the shower, now warm and changed into dry clothes I'm sat here with a cuppa posting on cycle chat.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> I had the same intention Thought sod it



Your idea was better than mine.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That time of year where I have to look at all my insurances is rapidly approaching. It's such an expensive time for me what with christmas, then house insurance, car insurance MOT and service, I dread it. *And just the hassle of looking at quotes only to have companies constantly trying to contact me about my enquiry tends to make me really angry and I end up not being on my best behaviour to say the least.*
> 
> Count to 10 and breathe....then swear at them and slam the phone down.



I know just how you feel. I always. shop around for insurance, but, I hate the "ringing up to see if we can discuss our quote". I usually tell them "I expect you to give me your best quote, first time, if you didn't tough, you have lost my business". Sometimes, I am a little more forthright


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Rain stopped play, I got out for a little bimble this morning, I rode through a series of little short sharp showers but by the time I'd crossed Park lane into Nuthurst Lane the rain had become heavy and persistent, at that point I put on my waterproof and turned back, I rode past the Astley Book Farm and meandered back home, rode 16 miles in total and got in looking like a drowned rat, once I'd been and got our papers I fell out of my clothes and into the shower, now warm and changed into dry clothes I'm sat here with a cuppa posting on cycle chat.


Glad you got out though. Sure you’ll feel the better for it.

I wandered round for some shopping. I was good and didn’t buy any treats apart from some little easy peel tangerines which satisfy my sweet tooth. 

A guy along the road putting a Taxx trainer into his car that he had bought from the girls along the road. Wonder if they are upgrading to something even better.


----------



## pawl (6 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Rain stopped play, I got out for a little bimble this morning, I rode through a series of little short sharp showers but by the time I'd crossed Park lane into Nuthurst Lane the rain had become heavy and persistent, at that point I put on my waterproof and turned back, I rode past the Astley Book Farm and meandered back home, rode 16 miles in total and got in looking like a drowned rat, once I'd been and got our papers I fell out of my clothes and into the shower, now warm and changed into dry clothes I'm sat here with a cuppa posting on cycle chat.



Kudos Your better man than me Might give the turbo a go later.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2021)

Woohoo......got 27 points on PopMaster today. Never been near that before. Normally below 10


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Woohoo......got 27 points on PopMaster today. Never been near that before. Normally below 10


I’m hopeless at pop music.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2021)

Good grief. I’ve never had one never mind every time I go out the door! 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-59540250


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I know just how you feel. I always. shop around for insurance, but, I hate the "ringing up to see if we can discuss our quote". I usually tell them "I expect you to give me your best quote, first time, if you didn't tough, you have lost my business". Sometimes, I am a little more forthright




I'm going to have to put up with countless calls over the next month. I always advise people to shop around every year, but it's such a pain in the arris


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Rain stopped play, I got out for a little bimble this morning, I rode through a series of little short sharp showers but by the time I'd crossed Park lane into Nuthurst Lane the rain had become heavy and persistent, at that point I put on my waterproof and turned back, I rode past the Astley Book Farm and meandered back home, rode 16 miles in total and got in looking like a drowned rat, once I'd been and got our papers I fell out of my clothes and into the shower, now warm and changed into dry clothes I'm sat here with a cuppa posting on cycle chat.


Rain (and lack of sleep!) has probably stopped any hope of cycling play even _starting _here today!

I don't need to go to the shops today but I could do with some fresh air. If the rain eases off a bit I will probably walk down to the station to pick up a Metro, then I could fall asleep trying to do the crosswords...


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2021)

Pipe seems tomhave survived ok. It looks a bit dull, but a coat of the canauba wax I use on my basses has restored its lustre.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2021)

Rain has stopped but its hellish cold.

Lamb casserole for us today.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m hopeless at pop music.


TBF her bonus questions were on 60s music which is my era. I got 18 points from them.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Rain has stopped but its hellish cold.
> 
> Lamb casserole for us today.


Home made ??


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Pipe seems tomhave survived ok. It looks a bit dull, but a coat of the canauba wax I use on my basses has restored its lustre.


It could have been worse. A friend of Mrs F’s once forgot the poo bag from the dog walk that she still had in her coat pocket 
She had to bin the entire contents of the wash


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm going to have to put up with countless calls over the next month. I always advise people to shop around every year, but it's such a pain in the arris


Can't you do it online? I do every year and never get any phone calls.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Good grief. I’ve never had one never mind every time I go out the door!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-59540250


Me neither. Sounds a bit extreme to say the least.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2021)

Hmmmmm.......so having established a network connection I'm updating the Xbox console.

I've vaguely worked out which buttons do what but not all. I'm hoping an update will help.

I may have to find a random teenager 😭


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Can't you do it online? I do every year and never get any phone calls.




I always do it online from comparison sites, but they still bloomin phone me. I can't get away from the buggers


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It could have been worse. A friend of Mrs F’s once forgot the poo bag from the dog walk that she still had in her coat pocket
> She had to bin the entire contents of the wash


And get a new Washing machine . .


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It could have been worse. A friend of Mrs F’s once forgot the poo bag from the dog walk that she still had in her coat pocket
> She had to bin the entire contents of the wash


How many ks can I give that ?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It could have been worse. A friend of Mrs F’s once forgot the poo bag from the dog walk that she still had in her coat pocket
> She had to bin the entire contents of the wash


Who would ever put a dog poo bag in their pocket in the first place!!!! 

(Apart from Mrs F's crazy friend... )


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Who would ever put a dog poo bag in their pocket in the first place!!!!
> 
> (Apart from Mrs F's crazy friend... )


Yes that was my first reaction too !


----------



## GM (6 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Who would ever put a dog poo bag in their pocket in the first place!!!!
> 
> (Apart from Mrs F's crazy friend... )




In these cold mornings they make good hand warmers!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Who would ever put a dog poo bag in their pocket in the first place!!!!
> 
> (Apart from Mrs F's crazy friend... )


Quite obvious really. If the poo wasn't in a bag it would make a real mess.


----------



## GM (6 Dec 2021)

Morning all... Confession time....I've signed up for a Swytch for the Brompton, it's alright on the big bikes but these hills in north London are a bit too much on the Brompton for my 72 year old legs


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Didn't your parents give you going up/down flights of stairs lessons? It should be a fluid walking motion not sounding like training for the triple jump - run, thump, thump, pause, scoosh!
> 
> Ah, they are back. With a new scraper. And drill. And... hammer. And, er, an electric screwdriver?
> 
> ...


Many years ago when Mrs JK and I lived in Flat , our bedroom window over looked the car park . I was on night shift so sleeping in the morning .I heard the door bell followed by Mrs JK coming into bedroom ,Neighbour wanted to borrow hammer . I sorted out 2 hammers for him and went back to bed . 
A short time later from the car park , tap-tap-tap …..Bang-Bang- Bang . Yes my neighbour was repairing his car and keeping me awake with my tools.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Dec 2021)

It's stopped


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's stopped


I thought it had but it fooled me and didn’t even have waterproofs on. Soaked to the skin so peeled everything off and put the pj’s on. 

If it freezes overnight as per forecast it will be an ice rink so won’t be venturing out first thing.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's stopped


It was peeing down here for hours here, then I thought it was going to stop so I started to get my boots on. I heard a clattering sound outside - hail - ha!

I looked across the valley though and could see blue sky so I carried on getting ready and the sky cleared here too 5 minutes later. I did a quick powerwalk to the station and picked up my Metro and got back without the weather getting me.

I was right about the naps... I have taken 2 hours to do the crosswords because I fell asleep after nearly every clue. I finally feel _half_ awake!

If you have Netflix, like unusual films, and admire the acting of Benedict Cumberbatch, consider watching _*Power of the Dog*_. I watched it with my pal last night and we both enjoyed it.

I was going to post the Netflix trailer for it, but (as usual!) that shows a bit too much of the film and gives away things that should unfold naturally. Watch the film without watching the trailer or reading anything about it. Note though - it isn't your typical western, and it isn't an action film. More a case of atmosphere and brooding tension... I won't say any more about it. See what _you _think.

Don't forget - if you watch it and want to comment, put the comments in a spoiler block.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Dec 2021)

`


GM said:


> Morning all... Confession time....I've signed up for a Swytch for the Brompton, it's alright on the big bikes but these hills in north London are a bit too much on the Brompton for my 72 year old legs


do take photos as you go along and post them either here or on the Folding Bike sub forum. I’m sort of tempted and my legs are also 72 😁


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2021)

Hmmmmm........I see you lot have been talking shite all day...... literally! 😄

Xbox updated. Fifa 2022 partially installed and then "Fifa 2022 requires an update" so I go to update Fifa 2022 "Sorry our servers are not available at present" FML FML FML!  I will go back and try again tonight.

Get home in time to watch electricity company unloading very large mobile generator. We've had an outage which is expected to take 2-3 days to fix.

I now have to trundle round the house resetting everything which runs off the leccy.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2021)

Rain and hail hitting the house like machine gunfire. If this is storm Barra ??????

It seems unfair on a beautiful little remote island to name a pretty filthy storm after it!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Get home in time to watch electricity company unloading very large mobile generator. We've had an outage which is expected to take 2-3 days to fix.


I was thinking that they should have been doing that for the poor souls further north who have been cut off for over a week. Either that, or put them all up in hotels until the power is finally restored!


----------



## 12boy (6 Dec 2021)

-13C this morning, and there is some frozen stuff on the street. It will get up to 3C or so and there will be a chInook this afternoon. If I can get some mittens on a ride could be had. It will be Quiche Lorraine today as the turkey soup was last night.
Reminds me of a story about Dubya and Cheney who went for breakfast to a diner. Cheney orders waffles, bacon znd 2 eggs over easy. Dubya tells the waitress he would like a quickie and gets his face slapped. Cheney says "Dubya, how many times do I have to tell you that word is pronounced keesh"?
Be safe and well.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought it had but it fooled me and didn’t even have waterproofs on. Soaked to the skin* so peeled everything off* and put the pj’s on.
> 
> If it freezes overnight as per forecast it will be an ice rink so won’t be venturing out first thing.



Temptress


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Soaked to the skin so peeled everything off and put the pj’s on.


Photos or it didn't happen


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Rain and hail hitting the house like machine gunfire. If this is storm Barra ??????
> 
> It seems unfair on a beautiful little remote island to name a pretty filthy storm after it!


I'm dreading storm Mo !


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Reminds me of a story about Dubya and Cheney who went for breakfast to a diner. Cheney orders waffles, bacon znd 2 eggs over easy. Dubya tells the waitress he would like a quickie and gets his face slapped. Cheney says "Dubya, how many times do I have to tell you that word is pronounced keesh"?


Ho ho! Hmm, it is a bit of a reminder of this _let-the-ground-swallow-me-up_ moment...



ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - almost as bad as the time that I stood at the front of a queue at an ice cream van and asked the handsome young Italian guy for a '_69_', resulting in lots of giggling parents behind me with their kids asking what was so funny!


That may need some explanation in the USA? 

I meant to say '99'... _*THIS*_ is what we mean by a '99'! I am now too worried about doing that again to risk trying to order a '99'... These days I ask for an 'ice cream with a flake in it'


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2021)

We're down the club.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Dec 2021)

Saw this in Wimborne on Saturday.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2021)

Wonder if Shaun would add these emoticons for us Scots.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if Shaun would add these emoticons for us Scots.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 620903


We would need a phrase/translation book.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev has just been " pinged " We've ordered a test apiece using the online ordering process which is a bit like " You have two hours to complete the form, you may turn over the paper and start now " in its convolutedness ( is that a word? )
> We think it was when Mrs Tenkaykev was at the Gym on Wednesday, she left her phone in the lockers after her class, and went for a run. We're assuming that someone who later tested positive had left their phone in a locker at the same time.


I got a telephone call the other Saturday evening. Told that my PCR test had come back positive, and I'd to isolate. 
Trouble being I'd not done any such test recently. The last one coming back negative.
Turns out the result was for another person with the same name and spelling, who lives nearby. 

I can only assume that the lateral flow tests being done, brought up my details. After all how many people with the same name, in the same area? In my case there's another two.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2021)

I have just enjoyed a chicken jalfrieze with rice and nan bread.
So I had.....
Melon for breakfast
Pork butty for lunch
Curry for tea
Could it be that I am getting my appetite back ??


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> I got a telephone call the other Saturday evening. Told that my PCR test had come back positive, and I'd to isolate.
> Trouble being I'd not done any such test recently. The last one coming back negative.
> Turns out the result was for another person with the same name and spelling, who lives nearby.
> 
> I can only assume that the lateral flow tests being done, brought up my details. After all how many people with the same name, in the same area? In my case there's another two.


What !!!! 2 other people in your area called Classic 33..... I find that hard to believe.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What !!!! 2 other people in your area called Classic 33..... I find that hard to believe.


That's two that I know about, there may be more. All three of us within a 1/4 mile of each other. 
Just think!


----------



## gavroche (6 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's two that I know about, there may be more. All three of us within a 1/4 mile of each other.
> Just think!


I hope you don't do the lottery then.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2021)

Watched another 2 episodes of Bosch. One more and that will do for the evening.


Roads and pavements sparkling with frost already so won’t be in a hurry to get up tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just enjoyed a chicken jalfrieze with rice and nan bread.
> So I had.....
> Melon for breakfast
> Pork butty for lunch
> ...


Could be, but one swallow does not a summer make.


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What !!!! 2 other people in your area called Classic 33..... I find that hard to believe.


Two Lance O'Classics?


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Good grief. I’ve never had one never mind every time I go out the door!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-59540250


They're "fun" to say the least.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> They're "fun" to say the least.


If you say so.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Home made ??


How does she get home made lamb?


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Two Lance O'Classics?


Three at least.


----------



## postman (6 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What !!!! 2 other people in your area called Classic 33..... I find that hard to believe.


No the second one is called classic 66, there is a third one who is called classic 99, I am informed there was a fourth one but he changed his name to ice cream 69,as he did not want to be known as a classic 69.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2021)

Lol!

I'VE BEEN BANNED FROM TESCO'S
Yesterday I was at my local Tesco's store buying a large bag of My Dog dog food for my loyal pet and was in the checkout queue when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog.
What did she think I had an elephant? So, since I'm retired and have little to do, on impulse I told her that no, I didn't have a dog, I was starting the Dog Diet again. I added that I probably shouldn’t, because I ended up in hospital last time, but I'd lost 10 kilograms before I woke up in intensive care with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.
I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pockets with My Dog nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry. The food is nutritionally complete so it works well and I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in queue was now enthralled with my story.)
Horrified, she asked me if I ended up in intensive care because the dog food poisoned me. I told her no, I stepped off the kerb to sniff an Irish Setter's arse and a car hit me.
I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard. I'm now banned from Tesco's
Better watch what you ask retired people. They have all the time in the world to think of daft things to say.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Who would ever put a dog poo bag in their pocket in the first place!!!!
> 
> (Apart from Mrs F's crazy friend... )


Might save her from being robbed!


----------



## postman (6 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Lol!
> 
> I'VE BEEN BANNED FROM TESCO'S
> Yesterday I was at my local Tesco's store buying a large bag of My Dog dog food for my loyal pet and was in the checkout queue when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog.
> ...


I know what that guy is going through,I can't see for laughing really that's brilliant.


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2021)

I hear that in Scotland they're piloting the new deep anal covid swap test. Mandatory in Mo's street, apparently.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 620901
> 
> 
> Saw this in Wimborne on Saturday.




I like this one thats near Gilmorton.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2021)

We had a profitable night down the club, playing the last house of the session and I was sat there waiting for one number to win the house and a joyous shout went up next to me, my Good lady had beaten me to it and won the house, being the last house it was a bigger prize than the previous houses and means we had a free night, so well done to my Good lady.


----------



## 12boy (6 Dec 2021)

ColinJ l would imagine 69 means the same here as there. It refers to having either a great golf game or lousy bowling, right?
I thought the cow vending should actually have a stool, a bucket and Bossy but then I realized a cow couldn't make change since they have no thumbs.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> We had a profitable night down the club, playing the last house of the session and I was sat there waiting for one number to win the house and a joyous shout went up next to me, my Good lady had beaten me to it and won the house, being the last house it was a bigger prize than the previous houses and means we had a free night, so well done to my Good lady.


Your brother the bingo caller again!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> ColinJ l would imagine 69 means the same here as there. It refers to having either a great golf game or lousy bowling, right?


Not quite...!


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> ColinJ l would imagine 69 means the same here as there. It refers to having either a great golf game or lousy bowling, right?
> I thought the cow vending should actually have a stool, a bucket and Bossy but then I realized a cow couldn't make change since they have no thumbs.


How many folk would warm their hands first though.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2021)

gavroche said:


> I hope you don't do the lottery then.


Who knows, one of the other two may do the lottery, and I get the call.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> They're "fun" to say the least.


Oh tell me about it. I've done one every other day for 12 days and two PCRs.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh tell me about it. I've done one every other day for 12 days and two PCRs.


Been doing lateral flow tests since mid April. Twice a week mostly, but sometimes every day.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> ColinJ l would imagine 69 means the same here as there. It refers to having *either a great golf game or lousy bowling, right?*
> I thought the cow vending should actually have a stool, a bucket and Bossy but then I realized a cow couldn't make change since they have no thumbs.


Errrrr......no!! 😄

And it's not a Bryan Adams song either. 😄


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2021)

Hourly wages then?
Gardener £45
Roofer £50
Retired father who knows feck all about Xbox set up - PRICELESS!!!!

I do not like Microsoft. After five hours I've got my lads Xbox updated and FiFa2022 running. He gave me a 🤗

What more could I want?





Well I am having a small brandy before bed.


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2021)

I have risen! First!

Weather seems quite bizarre in Poshshire. Windy, yet icy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks,
What a day ahead! Black bin, Veg box, “ walking for health “ meander, plus we’re having smart meters fitted. I hoovered out the external Gas meter cupboard yesterday and cleaned it inside and out with PVC cleaner followed by some polish 😁


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Your brother the bingo caller again!



My Brother In Law wasn't out last night, his Good Lady isn't well, reaction to the booster jab.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2021)

Ok, left arm still has a bit of a twinge so no workout today. No point turning a minor twang into something nasty.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2021)

Good morning. Calm and cold, the lull before the storm though last night I thought it had arrived early.

Mrs P has a terrible cold. It's granddaughter day so I'll be shouldering the burden all day.

The gasman cometh to my house as well. Boiler service. We had smart meters fitted in August. They have never worked and I still have to take a manual monthly reading. Took the gas reading on Sunday and entered it on the British Gas website only to get an error message saying the reading was too high. The bizarre thing is my last reading was 08671 and Sunday's was 04475. I didn't submit the reading.

I plan to ask the boiler service engineer how to read the meter. Overall my experience is smart meters have been an enormous investment which has been utterly wasteful. Why reinvent the wheel?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, cold here. Sleet and wet snow forecast for this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2021)

Morning. No storm yet I am glad to report but supposed to get bad later. Better hang onto my bloomers to stop them from blowing away and taking me with them. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2021)

Morning. I managed a long lie. I ain’t venturing out as it’s all shiny and sparkly out there!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Been doing lateral flow tests since mid April. Twice a week mostly, but sometimes every day.


Never done one yet....I doubt I could stick it down my throat without up chucking


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Never done one yet....I doubt I could stick it down my throat without up chucking


Me neither, and hopefully won’t ever have to.


----------



## Chief Broom (7 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  icy n dicy here


Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I managed a long lie. I ain’t venturing out as it’s all shiny and sparkly out there!


Hi Mo i think i recall youre worried about taking a tumble on ice, then i thought get a pair of good quality textile motorcycle trousers! They have knee and hip armour, breathable if goretex and nice and warm. Im not suggesting go out when its slippery but if youre determined a pair of m/c trousers should certainly help in a fall. The armour is a kind of rubber which is removable and shouldnt impede walking. Hein Gericke is a good brand


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  icy n dicy here
> 
> Hi Mo i think i recall youre worried about taking a tumble on ice, then i thought get a pair of good quality textile motorcycle trousers! They have knee and hip armour, breathable if goretex and nice and warm. Im not suggesting go out when its slippery but if youre determined a pair of m/c trousers should certainly help in a fall. The armour is a kind of rubber which is removable and shouldnt impede walking. Hein Gericke is a good brand


I landed on my wrist last winter. It was in a right mess. Still not sure if it was a bad sprain or a fracture. I still get the occasional twinge 11 months later. It’s just not worth it.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2021)

A quick hello.
Post office at 0900
Haircut at 0930
Shower
Visit the auntie to sort some money out. She wants what I consider a ridiculous amount to give as presents. She is 96 but quite sharp and I have to keep telling myself "it is her money and her business, not mine".
Once again I say.......if someone asks you to be PoA.....the answer is NO !!!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2021)

This is going to be one of these days I keep thinking it’s the weekend for some reason


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I landed on my wrist last winter. It was in a right mess. Still not sure if it was a bad sprain or a fracture. I still get the occasional twinge 11 months later. It’s just not worth it.


MrsD fell and (we think) sprained her wrist 8 weeks ago and is just getting some use back eg she can hold a fork.
Mr Google tells me it is a long process.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello.
> Post office at 0900
> Haircut at 0930
> Shower
> ...




My sister gets money out of my mum's account when she asks for some. My sister has a habit of asking why she wants it. It really annoys my mum as it is her money and she doesn't have to answer to anyone as to why she wants it. I keep telling her to tell my sister to mind her own business.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This is going to be one of these days I keep thinking it’s the weekend for some reason


Join the club Mo.....there seem to be so many people who have the same problem.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My sister gets money out of my mum's account when she asks for some. My sister has a habit of asking why she wants it. It really annoys my mum as it is her money and she doesn't have to answer to anyone as to why she wants it. I keep telling her to tell my sister to mind her own business.


I used to get money out for dad too. He was very old school and always liked a decent amount of cash in the house.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My sister gets money out of my mum's account when she asks for some. My sister has a habit of asking why she wants it. It really annoys my mum as it is her money and she doesn't have to answer to anyone as to why she wants it. I keep telling her to tell my sister to mind her own business.


For some reason I seem to be the only person she is willing to discuss her money with....... but I still recognise that is her business so keep my gob shut.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Never done one yet....I doubt I could stick it down my throat without up chucking


Dave there is a Lady in Wales who would be very happy to help with the test .


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Dave there is a Lady in Wales who would be very happy to help with the test .




I decided not to make ANY COMMENT on that post EVERRRRRRR.


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2021)

Morning all from a wet and very windy Minehead 

Good night was had with our close group of friends, last night. 
Off up to North Hill and Porlock Weir today.
Covid boosters were had yesterday - no side effects.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  icy n dicy here
> 
> Hi Mo i think i recall youre worried about taking a tumble on ice, then i thought get a pair of good quality textile motorcycle trousers! They have knee and hip armour, breathable if goretex and nice and warm. Im not suggesting go out when its slippery but if youre determined a pair of m/c trousers should certainly help in a fall. The armour is a kind of rubber which is removable and shouldnt impede walking. Hein Gericke is a good brand


If @Mo1959 does get some armoured trousers with rubber inserts then I think photo's would be in order 😁


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2021)




----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Took the gas reading on Sunday and entered it on the British Gas website only to get an error message saying the reading was too high. The bizarre thing is my last reading was 08671 and Sunday's was 04475. I didn't submit the reading.


Presumably, the meter starts again at 00000 after 99999, in which case you would have used almost 6000! 

Ah, router/sander person has just started his/her DIY again next door. I was trying to get back to sleep after being woken up by a couple of incoming texts. Looks like another day of grabbing sleep where I can!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2021)

They have come up with a new approach to make sure I can't sleep... Stereo DIY! Front of house on first floor, rear of house on ground floor...


----------



## pawl (7 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Lol!
> 
> I'VE BEEN BANNED FROM TESCO'S
> Yesterday I was at my local Tesco's store buying a large bag of My Dog dog food for my loyal pet and was in the checkout queue when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog.
> ...





You must have been a stand up comic in a former life.Mrs p can’t stop laughing Good job she had her stitches removed some time ago


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2021)

Well the rain seems to be set in for the day and it's a tad gusty ad well


----------



## pawl (7 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I landed on my wrist last winter. It was in a right mess. Still not sure if it was a bad sprain or a fracture. I still get the occasional twinge 11 months later. It’s just not worth it.




I was looking sometime ago at crampons for my walking boots I came across an attachment that you fix to ordinary shoes They didn’t have spikes like full crampons If I remember correctly they were more like short studs I don’t know how effective they are ,but might be a solution to keeping you safe on your icy 🥶 walks


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2021)

Our friend has come round this morning, she does most Tuesday's, I've made them tea and left the two ladies to have a gossip, I'm in a favourite garden centre with a coffee and a bacon sandwich.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2021)

It is not nice out there **
Got to the post office........"closed due to i t issues".
Had my haircut then went to try another post office......a right pokey one and I had to stand outside till the queue went down.
Will just have a quick shower then off to the aunties.

**I have a feeling this afternoon could be 'orrible.


----------



## pawl (7 Dec 2021)

I received my ten pound Xmas bonus in my state pension I’ll have to spend some time searching the online cycle stores to see what I can spend it on Our alternatively stock up on MARMITE


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2021)

We has too and it's quite  as well, don't think I will be going far today


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> I received my ten pound Xmas bonus in my state pension I’ll have to spend some time searching the online cycle stores to see what I can spend it on Our alternatively stock up on MARMITE


Just checked my account and I also got the £10,  thank you Boris


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just checked my account and I also got the £10,  thank you Boris


Ted Heath introduced it in 1972 as we were in times of high inflation and it was a fair bit of money (equivalent to about £130 today )


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ted Heath introduced it in 1972 as we were in times of high inflation and it was a fair bit of money (equivalent to about £130 today )


 
I first received it in 1989 with my disability benefit


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Dec 2021)

Have done the supermarket run and been to the gym. Starting to spit with rain now, very dark and wintry. I’ll be staying in this afternoon. Might venture under the stairs to dig out the Christmas tree.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Dec 2021)

Had a call from the Smart Meter engineer saying he was ahead of schedule and was it ok to come round earlier. When he arrived he looked in the meter cupboard and said that he couldn't do it. The meter sits inside a kitchen unit above the worktop and while there is easy access to the Meter and fuse board the incoming mains fuse is lower down and behind the tiled back that sits between the worktop and the kitchen cupboard unit.
If the mains fuse blows then I'd have to beat the tiles off the wall but in the meantime I'll leave things as they are. I've discussed it with Mrs Tenkaykev so I expect she'll suggest a new kitchen 🤔


----------



## GM (7 Dec 2021)

G'day all... Just back from a walk with Alan🐶, and the rain has started and looks like a gusty afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2021)

Good afternoon all. 
Its raining with gusty winds, and quite dull.
I was going to pop out to the high road, but I don't think I'll bother today.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2021)

Afternoon. A well timed walk done. Nearly all ice gone and back just as it was getting a bit nasty with wind and sleety rain. That’s me in for the day now.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Had a call from the Smart Meter engineer saying he was ahead of schedule and was it ok to come round earlier. When he arrived he looked in the meter cupboard and said that he couldn't do it. The meter sits inside a kitchen unit above the worktop and while there is easy access to the Meter and fuse board the incoming mains fuse is lower down and behind the tiled back that sits between the worktop and the kitchen cupboard unit.
> If the mains fuse blows then I'd have to beat the tiles off the wall but in the meantime I'll leave things as they are. I've discussed it with Mrs Tenkaykev so I expect she'll suggest a new kitchen 🤔



We have a similar problem, we have two stop cocks in the house, one is in the back of the lounge and we had it replaced earlier this year, the second one is in the kitchen behind a fitted cupboard, its leaky and needs replacing, we've got damp in that corner, but the cupboard needs to come out to replace it, if I leave the whole job to the plumber its going to be costly, but I haven't yet worked out how the cupboard comes out, I looked at it and couldn't even work out how to get the worktop off.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Dec 2021)

Still  and getting darker, I'll soon have to put the lights on


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2021)

Bright sunshine here. A tad breezy


----------



## Salad Dodger (7 Dec 2021)

Blimey, that was some morning!

Its been blowing a gale down on Planet Thanet since early this morning. Despite the wind, we led our regular Tuesday walking group for a seafront stroll, culminating in lunch at a beachside pub. Because, according to the weather guesses, rain would not set in until about 3pm

Storm Barra obviously didn't get that memo. It started raining at about 1pm, so our walk back to the car saw us looking like two drowned rats...

Now sitting indoors with the fire alight, and a mug of tea at my side. I'm just psyching myself up to go out for some essential supplies, such as milk, biscuits and sherry.

Have a good day, everyone, and take care. Its pretty wild out there!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Dec 2021)

Been sleeting all afternoon. Dug out the tree.


----------



## gavroche (7 Dec 2021)

Back from Exeter with good news. Daughter's mammogram is clear so hopefully, the cancer has gone. On the way back, they wanted to stop at the Range and Ikea . Boriiiiiiiing but I couldn't say no. 
The trouble with Ikea is that once you are in, you have to go all the way round the one system before you can get out. They did buy a few things before heading back to Bideford. 
At least I got the chance to drive my old Captur there and back which I enjoyed doing. Our daughter is very pleased with the car too, especially the fuel economy she gets compared to the Ford Fiesta she had before.
More driving tomorrow to near Stoke on Trent before heading home on Thursday.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2021)

It's getting a bit blustery here now.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2021)

There seemed to have been a lot of rain here before I got up, and the wind was very strong and gusty. It had stopped raining though so I took my chance to get out for a quick walk to the station for my Metro. (It was too windy to get the bike out!) 

I just checked - we have had more rain since then, but it has stopped again and the wind has dropped. I can even see some blue sky as the sun is setting. 

The noise from next door seems to be being made by builders rather than the householders themselves. Hopefully that means the work will be completed more quickly!

The owner of _dog-the-size-of-a-pony_ has let it crap bang in the middle of the pavement again and not picked it up. Once again, they didn't even bother dragging it 1 metre to the gutter... Why bother, eh, when there is a perfectly decent pedestrian path to cover with excrement? It's a bloody good job that I don't actually witness this happening or I could very easily get involved in a horrible _neighbours-from-hell_ battle. (Scooping up the damn sh*t with a shovel and throwing it over their fence into their yard, then getting into a fight about that...) 

I strongly suspect that I do know who is responsible. There are a couple of very large husky-like dogs owned by a family down the road. I sometimes see the dogs being taken on a tour of the local streets. I haven't see any other dogs round here big enough to produce those mounds. Still, suspicion is not proof, and it is probably better that I _*don't*_ find out who is responsible!


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Dec 2021)

gavroche said:


> Back from Exeter with good news. Daughter's mammogram is clear so hopefully, the cancer has gone. On the way back, they wanted to stop at the Range and Ikea . Boriiiiiiiing but I couldn't say no.
> The trouble with Ikea is that once you are in, you have to go all the way round the one system before you can get out. They did buy a few things before heading back to Bideford.
> At least I got the chance to drive my old Captur there and back which I enjoyed doing. Our daughter is very pleased with the car too, especially the fuel economy she gets compared to the Ford Fiesta she had before.
> More driving tomorrow to near Stoke on Trent before heading home on Thursday.


There are shortcuts in IKEA stores if you know where to look.
There are secret shortcuts all around the store.


“ While the stores are designed to take shoppers through every department and showrooms, there are multiple quick routes that are opened to the public throughout the stores that are accessible through unmarked service doors. “
I’ve visited the Southampton store and some of the shortcuts are discretely signposted.


----------



## gavroche (7 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> There are shortcuts in IKEA stores if you know where to look.
> There are secret shortcuts all around the store.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that but I don't intend to go there again for a long time.


----------



## Biker man (7 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> New chest blaster has arrived.


What is that?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2021)

Just got insurance quotes for my house I had a choice between £403.00 or £178.00 tricky decisson there.

And don't forget folks, if you have insurance of any kind very soon, all insurance policies that are offered cannot charge customer more for those tho have been loyal customers as opposed to new customers who are offered discounts to move ypur business to them so the chances are prices in general will increase.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's getting a bit blustery here now.


Beans on toast for lunch ?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Beans on toast for lunch ?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Thankfully no


----------



## Biker man (7 Dec 2021)

gavroche said:


> Back from Exeter with good news. Daughter's mammogram is clear so hopefully, the cancer has gone. On the way back, they wanted to stop at the Range and Ikea . Boriiiiiiiing but I couldn't say no.
> The trouble with Ikea is that once you are in, you have to go all the way round the one system before you can get out. They did buy a few things before heading back to Bideford.
> At least I got the chance to drive my old Captur there and back which I enjoyed doing. Our daughter is very pleased with the car too, especially the fuel economy she gets compared to the Ford Fiesta she had before.
> More driving tomorrow to near Stoke on Trent before heading home on Thursday.


Hope your daughter stays clear .


----------



## Chief Broom (7 Dec 2021)

Evening folks  Theres a steady roar outside my cabin...cant tell which is the breakers on the shore and which is the wind, be glad when it quietens down. Hopefully the council will get me a place before my roof goes.
Quite like living here as its so peaceful, theres never any hassle from anything or anyone but its structurally knackered now and time to move on. 

**ooh! Alien Covenant is on Channel 4 thats a cheery film, i'll watch that while the wind howls


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> I received my ten pound Xmas bonus in my state pension I’ll have to spend some time searching the online cycle stores to see what I can spend it on Our alternatively *stock up on MARMITE *


On offer at Tesco £2.50 a jar!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> On offer at Tesco £2.50 a jar!


In that case he can get 4 jars. That is nearly one weeks supply.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> In that case he can get 4 jars. That is nearly one weeks supply.


That long! 
I was thinking more along the two day mark.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> That long!
> I was thinking more along the two day mark.


Now that imo would be greedy.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Now that imo would be greedy.


Nah, you were being more generous in your usage estimate.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2021)

It's blowing a real hoolie here now and pouring down with rain.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's blowing a real hoolie here now and pouring down with rain.


Baton down the bloomers


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Baton down the bloomers




I've tied the legs tight. They ain't going anywhere


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I've tied the legs tight. They ain't going anywhere


You hope.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Baton down the bloomers


She'll have them storm pegged.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Went shopping this morning and bought half a tank full of diesel, some groceries, a pair of jeans and *a set of bluetooth ear buds*.


What were the ear buds and what do you think of them? I am looking for some to ask Santa for but I think that anything really good is going to cost way too much. 

If anybody can think of anything _half _decent for around £30, I'd be interested to hear about them. They should sound ok on music, but must be good for speech. I hate sibilance and boomy 'fake' bass.

I might just get some wired ones to get better quality for the money.

I already have a decent full-size pair of wired headphones. I want something smaller to use when travelling. 

Most of the cheap (wired) ear buds I have tried sound really bad - usually no bass, and horribly shrill treble. Even worse no bass OR treble. Worst of the lot - no bass, no treble, distorted at low volume AND were uncomfortable!


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2021)

I have risen! First!

Mini D isn't well, some kind of tummy bug saw her doing a technicolour yawn in the night, so she's at home with me today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2021)

.


ColinJ said:


> What were the ear buds and what do you think of them? I am looking for some to ask Santa for but I think that anything really good is going to cost way too much.
> 
> If anybody can think of anything _half _decent for around £30, I'd be interested to hear about them. They should sound ok on music, but must be good for speech. I hate sibilance and boomy 'fake' bass.
> 
> ...


Check out Soundcore by Anker on Amazon. About £35 quid, several models, and some have a £10 Voucher rebate applied at checkout if you tick the relevant box when ordering. I’ve had both the in ear “ button “ style, and the stalk type and they’re decent value for money
EDIT: 
I paid about £50 for the “ Lifepro P2 “ and they’re excellent, they even do a hearing test via an app, and adjust themselves accordingly


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2021)

Morning. Didn’t sleep much but it was cosy lying there listening to the wind and rain. Seems calmer and drier now so should get out at first light. Green bin day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> .
> 
> Check out Soundcore by Anker on Amazon. About £35 quid, several models, and some have a £10 Voucher rebate applied at checkout if you tick the relevant box when ordering. I’ve had both the in ear “ button “ style, and the stalk type and they’re decent value for money
> EDIT:
> I paid about £50 for the “ Lifepro P2 “ and they’re excellent, they even do a hearing test via an app, and adjust themselves accordingly


Replying to myself, I purchased a second pair having misplaced the first, I’m almost certain that I’ve not lost them. Somewhere in a pocket or drawer, or somewhere obscure they’re waiting to be found…


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Replying to myself, I purchased a second pair having misplaced the first, I’m almost certain that I’ve not lost them. Somewhere in a pocket or drawer, or somewhere obscure they’re waiting to be found…


I find headphones a bit like bike seats in that we all seem to prefer different ones and it’s hard to go purely on recommendations. I eventually found wires annoyed me too much and splashed some decent money on Sony wireless ones. Love them and they should do me for years.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2021)

Good morning people, its pitch black, blowing a hoolie and lashing down outside, I'll be checking fence panels later, first yoga for a couple of weeks this morning and housework this afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, its pitch black, blowing a hoolie and lashing down outside, I'll be checking fence panels later, first yoga for a couple of weeks this morning and housework this afternoon.


Think further south bore the brunt this time. It wasn’t as bad up here.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2021)

Good morning. Blacker than a black thing, wetter than a wet thing but very little wind. Our yellow warning of snow has been cancelled.

Today? Small amount of ironing and tidying to do. I should do the housework but can't be arsed and a tidy up will make things look OK.

Some cycle club and personal admin needs doing. Mrs P will get a new tablet for Christmas which I need to order. I'll probably order a new phone for me as well.

Meeting my financial adviser this afternoon for the first time in two years. She's a good friend and I'm really looking forward to seeing her.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2021)

Morning. An interesting night here. Started blowing a hoolie and driving rain around 9 pm and it's still going strong. 1 large plant in a big pot on my.patio has gone over but can't see anything else at the moment. It's still really dark here. Lots of trees blocking roads i have heard. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  roof is still on  Went into a charity shop yesterday and thought i wonder if they have a small make up compact mirror i could make into a bar end mirror...after much rummaging she found one. It wasnt really suitable but after all the effort i felt it would be heartless not to buy it and it was only 20p...but then she didnt have any change so i said call it a quid and left the shop with a square make up mirror i dont need or can use


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2021)

Bored? Got half an hour to spare? Looking for a distraction? Why not pop over to the Visibility thread?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, dawning overcast and damp here.


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

It's a blewin out there me dearz!!
Still in Minehead at the moment. Apparently the wind was around 10mph higher back home. We're off in a couple of hours, so we'll see if there's any more storm damage when I get home. Should be an interesting drive along the coast road from Porlock to Lynton this morning.


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> What were the ear buds and what do you think of them? I am looking for some to ask Santa for but I think that anything really good is going to cost way too much.
> 
> If anybody can think of anything _half _decent for around £30, I'd be interested to hear about them. They should sound ok on music, but must be good for speech. I hate sibilance and boomy 'fake' bass.
> 
> ...


JLAB - they were £20.
Battery life seems quite good and they have touch volume control.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bored? Got half an hour to spare? Looking for a distraction? Why not pop over to the Visibility thread?



I had a look in there  and it hasn't got going yet.


----------



## pawl (8 Dec 2021)

Bosworth Water Park near Market Bosworth has closed to day visitor’s and is now being developed with private holiday lodges It was always popular during bank holidays for families campers and caravans as well as day visitors.I suppose the new developments will be more lucrative


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2021)

morning


----------



## pawl (8 Dec 2021)

Just been outside The down pipe on the garage has been blown down That’s my morning taken care ofp


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2021)

Morning all.
We have had heavy rain........all yesterday and all night. Set to be in all day now.
I sat up watching the footy. Slept very well and a heavy downpour woke me at 0810.
Done some tidying up and may just go back for an hour.
Lunch will be our Christmas meal and cabaret at the local pub. 2 years ago the group (Holts) spent a fortune on it and it is very nice......modern but comfortable.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2021)

I think the visibility thread is a recipe for disaster. We should take bets as to how long it will be before it's shut down.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Bosworth Water Park near Market Bosworth has closed to day visitor’s and is now being developed with private holiday lodges It was always popular during bank holidays for families campers and caravans as well as day visitors.I suppose the new developments will be more lucrative



I've seen that in the paper, I've used their cafe occasionally, there wasn't a lot there.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think the visibility thread is a recipe for disaster. We should take bets as to how long it will be before it's shut down.


Where is it ??


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think the visibility thread is a recipe for disaster. We should take bets as to how long it will be before it's shut down.



Agreed


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think the visibility thread is a recipe for disaster. We should take bets as to how long it will be before it's shut down.


.......goes off for a look see


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> .......goes off for a look see


I see @Mo1959 and @PaulSB have put their 5 eggs in I was going to say "I have a flag" but sod them


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2021)

I can't be arsed. Its the same old arguments with the same old name calling and angry shouty people so I am out. Puter says no


----------



## pawl (8 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I've seen that in the paper, I've used their cafe occasionally, there wasn't a lot there.





I’ve never visited my self I have been by on bank holidays and Sunny week ends Roads have been jammed with vehicles queuing to get in .


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2021)

I see companies are saying that prices will rise for Christmas due to supply problems. Just another excuse to hike up prices that are already hiked up.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I see companies are saying that prices will rise for Christmas due to supply problems. Just another excuse to hike up prices that are already hiked up.


I don't think I've ever felt so despondent for the country as I have this last two years  It's just been constant doom and gloom.


----------



## Paulus (8 Dec 2021)

Good morning all from a breezy but sunny Barnet. 
Pop master is on the radio at the moment, and then a few jobs to do around the garden, and then off up the high road for a couple of bits and pieces. I am going to measure the breeze before committing to getting the bike out.


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I think the visibility thread is a recipe for disaster. We should take bets as to how long it will be before it's shut down.


“ The need to indicate “ on the commuting section is heading that way . 
This week a thread on garden waste collection has been locked. Amazing some people can get really angry that others choose to pay there council for garden waste collection.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> “ The need to indicate “ on the commuting section is heading that way .
> This week a thread on garden waste collection has been locked. Amazing some people can get really angry that others choose to pay there council for garden waste collection.


People just seem so angry these days in general, and so intolerant of others.


----------



## Sterlo (8 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> People just seem so angry these days in general, and so intolerant of others.


And what do you mean by that remark


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2021)

Sterlo said:


> And what do you mean by that remark


Feck off ya numpty!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Feck off ya numpty!


 
Well done @Mo1959 very tolerant indeed a real class act


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> “ The need to indicate “ on the commuting section is heading that way .
> This week a thread on garden waste collection has been locked. Amazing some people can get really angry that others choose to pay there council for garden waste collection.


What is it with certain people. They could pick an argument in an empty house. Why can't they just be civil and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2021)

I look in on the football thread.....same people picking similar arguments with anyone that dares to have a different opinion.


----------



## Sterlo (8 Dec 2021)

I must say it seem there are quite a few on here (not in this lovely section of course ) who seem to come on just to expound their philosophies, then take umbridge at anyone who's opinion doesn't match their own.


----------



## Ian H (8 Dec 2021)

Up in London over a long weekend. Made the mistake of dining at the Civil Service club (the food was over-cooked stodge). Another 'young' person offered me their seat on the tube. One of these days I shall accept.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I must say it seem there are quite a few on here (not in this lovely section of course ) who seem to come on just to expound their philosophies, then take umbridge at anyone who's opinion doesn't match their own.


Don't know how they can be bothered. It's so nice to talk to someone who you can disagree with about a certain thing, but both remain happy with their own convictions and don't feel the need to constantly talk down the other and tell them how wrong they are.


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Dec 2021)

Sterlo said:


> And what do you mean by that remark





Mo1959 said:


> Feck off ya numpty!


Let’s get this straight once and for all . I Am the most tolerant person on this thread .
So no arguments on this , OR I will get really really ANGRY ..

sorry to much coffee or not enough.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2021)

I've let Apple Music play me a selection of stuff it thinks I will like, but I'm not convinced by Adele. I find her a bit depressing


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't think I've ever felt so despondent for the country as I have this last two years  It's just been constant doom and gloom.


Yep, I know others who feel like this and must admit I struggle some days. I find my overall motivation is lower than it has been in a very long time


Juan Kog said:


> “ The need to indicate “ on the commuting section is heading that way .
> This week a thread on garden waste collection has been locked. Amazing some people can get really angry that others choose to pay there council for garden waste collection.


And can't take on board reasonable arguments as to why



Mo1959 said:


> People just seem so angry these days in general, and so intolerant of others.


There is no doubt it is getting worse



Juan Kog said:


> Let’s get this straight once and for all . I Am the most tolerant person on this thread .
> So no arguments on this , OR I will get really really ANGRY ..
> 
> sorry to much coffee or not enough.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> “ The need to indicate “ on the commuting section is heading that way .
> This week a thread on garden waste collection has been locked. Amazing some people can get really angry that others choose to pay there council for garden waste collection.


It's amazing how an innocuous sounding thread can lead to world war 3


----------



## Sterlo (8 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've let Apple Music play me a selection of stuff it thinks I will like, but I'm not convinced by Adele. I find her a bit depressing


Thank God, I thought it was just me missing something!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've let Apple Music play me a selection of stuff it thinks I will like, but I'm not convinced by Adele. I find her a bit depressing




She is depressing. Sorry but its all the same blah blah blah. Tickets for her concert cost an arm and a leg. I am not a fan.

Stuffing your face with fish and chips, swearing a lot and pretending she can't aford to live in the UK being the reason she has moved to LA don't wash with me.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2021)

I am back from town. I braved the horrible weather. Bitterly cold rainy and wet.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2021)

I am #25 in queue for the British Gas online chat to sort out my meter readings. It was 00242 on 04/11/2021 and today is 00466. My account though shows 08671 - that's an awful lot of gas in a month!!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Feck off ya numpty!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> She is depressing. Sorry but its all the same blah blah blah. Tickets for her concert cost an arm and a leg. I am not a fan.
> 
> Stuffing your face with fish and chips, swearing a lot and pretending she can't aford to live in the UK being the reason she has moved to LA don't wash with me.


I'll keep remembering to click on Love or Dislike as things play and it gets better and better at playing stuff you like.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2021)

#16


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2021)

Well we shall see. The lovely Joyce says she has updated my account but the numbers I can see haven't changed yet. I hope she has done it but past experience with British Gas suggests these things don't always happen.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> JLAB - they were £20.
> Battery life seems quite good and they have touch volume control.


That is a non-cheeky price for a Christmas present. I will also take a look at the others but might have to make a contribution to the cost of my own pressie if I go for something too expensive. 



PaulSB said:


> #16


I got put on hold trying to talk to an advisor at the council yesterday. I put the phone on speaker and got back to working on my laptop. I was queued for 40 minutes and the muzak that they played sent me to sleep. I woke with a start when a young woman apparently sneaked into my room... "_Hello, hello - is there anybody there?_" She almost gave up on me!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2021)

Well done Joyce 

In other news @Mo1959 and I have not been slaughtered in the Visibility thread......................somewhat to my surrpise.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2021)

Been for a walk winds very cold


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well done Joyce
> 
> In other news @Mo1959 and I have not been slaughtered in the Visibility thread......................somewhat to my surrpise.



There is time yet


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well done Joyce
> 
> In other news @Mo1959 and I have not been slaughtered in the Visibility thread......................somewhat to my surrpise.




Give it time


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2021)

Oh God the football thread will be next just when I was getting used to the idea of posting there from time to time. It is so easy to spot a real football fan. Without meaning to embarrass @Dave7 he knew Harvey Elliot was on loan at Ewood last season and took interest in his progress. Same with Leighton Clarkson this season. Now there is a proper football fan.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Dec 2021)

An enjoyable couple of hours on the bike this morning, quite chilly but that’s what winter is for 
The River Almond.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2021)

Mrs Tenkaykev and I wandered over the Heath to collect holly. A lovely crisp and sunny winters day. Not many pine cones this year and no Mistletoe in sight so it looks like I'll be missing out on a snog later.😁
Stopped for a chat with one of the chaps who lives up the road. He makes things out of odd bits of wood, old pallets etc. He also keeps a Panther...


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev and I wandered over the Heath to collect holly. A lovely crisp and sunny winters day. Not many pine cones this year and no Mistletoe in sight so it looks like I'll be missing out on a snog later.😁
> Stopped for a chat with one of the chaps who lives up the road. He makes things out of odd bits of wood, old pallets etc. He also keeps a Panther...
> View attachment 621215
> 
> View attachment 621216




Lovely looking car


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev and I wandered over the Heath to collect holly. A lovely crisp and sunny winters day. Not many pine cones this year and no Mistletoe in sight so it looks like I'll be missing out on a snog later.😁
> Stopped for a chat with one of the chaps who lives up the road. He makes things out of odd bits of wood, old pallets etc. He also keeps a Panther...
> View attachment 621215
> 
> View attachment 621216


That is rather nice!


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Dec 2021)

Afternoon folks  Weather much improved, had a pleasant walk along the shore. Impressive breakers starting hundreds of yards out, lots of Dunlins, Sanderlings and Ringed Plovers. I dragged some fishing gear out of the water and up the beach- weighed a ton.
Oh dear just got an email telling me ive been refunded for a bar end mirror i bought on ebay.....thats good j hear you say....hee hee ive got a confession or admission of stupidity...Ok so got this mirror which is crap but didnt twig that the mirror has a fine plastic film which needs to be peeled of....oops! so i sent really nasty feedback....when the mirror is ok'ish for the money. I did try rectifying my mistake by changing the feedback but its too late theyve sent the refund...Feel guilty now theres some poor ***** in China slaving away in some sweat shop and now ive got a free mirror!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Afternoon folks  Weather much improved, had a pleasant walk along the shore. Impressive breakers starting hundreds of yards out, lots of Dunlins, Sanderlings and Ringed Plovers. I dragged some fishing gear out of the water and up the beach- weighed a ton.
> Oh dear just got an email telling me ive been refunded for a bar end mirror i bought on ebay.....thats good j hear you say....hee hee ive got a confession or admission of stupidity...Ok so got this mirror which is crap but didnt twig that the mirror has a fine plastic film which needs to be peeled of....oops! so i sent really nasty feedback....when the mirror is ok'ish for the money. I did try rectifying my mistake by changing the feedback but its too late theyve sent the refund...Feel guilty now theres some poor ***** in China slaving away in some sweat shop and now ive got a free mirror!


I did something equally silly with the case for my new iPad. I tried it on the old iPad while waiting on delivery of the new one and stupidly thought it was too small and wrote a bad review, before realising that the external dimensions of the new one are actually smaller even although the screen size is the same. Fortunately it let me change it.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2021)

🎵 The nights are colder now, I maybe I should close the door........


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I did something equally silly with the case for my new iPad. I tried it on the old iPad while waiting on delivery of the new one and stupidly thought it was too small and wrote a bad review, before realising that the external dimensions of the new one are actually smaller even although the screen size is the same. Fortunately it let me change it.


Ive never been shy of giving a bad review or a right roasting! On ebay i find it pays off for getting refunds, so gave the makers of the bar mirror both barrels hee hee  but the poor sods didnt deserve it! the mirror is adequate for a cheepy and par for the course. The amount of venom i sent there way probably caused someone to have a nervous breakdown....


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Ive never been shy of giving a bad review or a right roasting! On ebay i find it pays off for getting refunds, so gave the makers of the bar mirror both barrels hee hee  but the poor sods didnt deserve it! the mirror is adequate for a cheepy and par for the course. The amount of venom i sent there way *probably caused someone to have a nervous breakdown..*..



Your Huawei router will have transmitted your Id, If you did it from a Mobile, the local Huawei mast will have added your Id.

You will be "on the list", they will deal with you later


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2021)

Just had a delivery of a coffee machine for our daughters Christmas present. She likes coffee but her partner doesn’t like any hot drinks. We’ve got here a machine that takes ground coffee and makes a single coffee straight into a 420 ml insulated travel mug. It’s got a permanent washable filter, so no filter papers required, plus a timer that you can set to come on at the same time every day. Looks a good bit of kit.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2021)

Peter gave us a good workout at yoga this morning, I'd missed a couple of weeks and could feel it towards the end of the class, I was finding some of the strength stuff hard work, by the time we break for Xmas I'll be on top of it again. I've helped my Good Lady with some Xmas cards and vacuumed the carpets this afternoon, now stopped for tea and cake.


----------



## 12boy (8 Dec 2021)

Got in a slow but enjoyable ride but with 60 mph gusts I will give it a pass today. I will take Mrs 12 to get her Pfizer booster today and maybe some groceries at some point. Perhaps even a meal somewhere.
Whenever l become aware of discourtesy or other ugly behavior l always think of Lonesome Dove. Yup, the scene where Gus and Captn Call are told by a bartender they need to broom themselves off before entering his establishment. After pistol whipping the yellow crap out of the publican, Captn call tells Gus "l can't abide rudeness in a man". I do think the stresses of the Covid Thing have created a vast pool of simmering rage which results in eruptions of simmering rage. 
Fortunately the wise and gregarious folks on this thread are not a bunch of fecking numpties.
Be safe and well.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> 🎵 The nights are colder now, I maybe I should close the door........


Does nobody know the words  come on sing along


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2021)

Apart from going to town to post something, I have done sod all and I intend to do sod all for the rest of the day.

A question for the learned peole here, if you take something into the post office to post, do the staff ask you what is in your post? Whenever I have to have small jiffy bag to post they always ask me what's in it. As far as I am concerned that's my business not theirs


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Does nobody know the words  come on sing along



I'd forgotten that one

And anyway the snow has covered all your footsteps
And I can follow you no more


----------



## Sterlo (8 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just had a delivery of a coffee machine for our daughters Christmas present. She likes coffee but her partner doesn’t like any hot drinks. We’ve got here a machine that takes ground coffee and makes a single coffee straight into a 420 ml insulated travel mug. It’s got a permanent washable filter, so no filter papers required, plus a timer that you can set to come on at the same time every day. Looks a good bit of kit.


Sounds good, can you give us a link?


----------



## Sterlo (8 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Apart from going to town to post something, I have done sod all and I intend to do sod all for the rest of the day.
> 
> A question for the learned peole here, if you take something into the post office to post, do the staff ask you what is in your post? Whenever I have to have small jiffy bag to post they always ask me what's in it. As far as I am concerned that's my business not theirs


Yes, my daughter used to work in a post office, they need to know it's not a banned product or something that may need to be sent via special delivery. There is also a limit on what you can claim for if it gets lost or damaged so they may suggest you go up a level, if not it's at your own risk. They generally don't like doing it but they have to. I'm sure most people lie about it if it's anything dodgy anyway. I can't remember them now but she did once tell me some of the item you can and can't send and it was ridiculous.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Apart from going to town to post something, I have done sod all and I intend to do sod all for the rest of the day.
> 
> A question for the learned peole here, if you take something into the post office to post, do the staff ask you what is in your post? Whenever I have to have small jiffy bag to post they always ask me what's in it. As far as I am concerned that's my business not theirs


I think it’s in case it’s above a certain value and you are supposed to pay insurance or something to cover it if it’s lost or damaged.

Another walk done. The temperature is dropping and the gritters are out spreading so expecting a cold night.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Yes, my daughter used to work in a post office, they need to know it's not a banned product or something that may need to be sent via special delivery. There is also a limit on what you can claim for if it gets lost or damaged so they may suggest you go up a level, if not it's at your own risk. They generally don't like doing it but they have to. I'm sure most people lie about it if it's anything dodgy anyway. I can't remember them now but she did once tell me some of the item you can and can't send and it was ridiculous.




The trouble with Doing that is, if I make sure I know how much the postage is, i can just put it into Post box and no one will be any the wiser. Bit of a nonsense thing to ask in that case.


----------



## postman (8 Dec 2021)

My mother in law passed away last Thursday as you know But what you don't know was,she loved Thorntons chocolates,well she has a stash put away nine boxes in fact.So they have been divvied up,and we are eating ours with afternoon coffee,not all at one go.It's bringing a smile to my face.Bless her.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2021)

Permission? Eh? Who gave out the permission for the refugees from the M61 to divert through Chorley? I'm not happy. M61 closed.

Left home an hour early for appointment in Leigh. Plenty of time. Spotted the M61 was rammed so popped through town. Gridlocked!!!  36 minutes to do four miles. Had to turn round and go home. 

I don't block up the M61 for you so stick to your own roads not mine! #grumpyoldsod

Thanks for listening. I'll make tea now. Mrs P needs feeding and she's either sofa or bed bound.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2021)

There is a thread *HERE* about a robbery/attack on Mark Cavendish and his family. 

What I'd like to know is why CCTV footage often seems so bloody useless! Affordable technology exists to take very good quality images even in poor light so why does CCTV often produce images that are so poor that you would struggle to even recognise a family member by them? 

Ok, to answer my own question (after Googling)... storage space needed! Good quality pictures take up a lot of space and footage is retained for a long time. Why not record at high quality, buffer that for a day or so, then archive it at a lower quality later. If something like this attack happened then police could download the high quality images before they got archived.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There is a thread *HERE* about a robbery/attack on Mark Cavendish and his family.
> 
> What I'd like to know is why CCTV footage often seems so bloody useless! Affordable technology exists to take very good quality images even in poor light so why does CCTV often produce images that are so poor that you would struggle to even recognise a family member by them?
> 
> Ok, to answer my own question (after Googling)... storage space needed! Good quality pictures take up a lot of space and footage is retained for a long time. Why not record at high quality, buffer that for a day or so, then archive it at a lower quality later. If something like this attack happened then police could download the high quality images before they got archived.




We have trail camera that takes fabulous pictures even in the pitch dark. Many a time we have seen photos of otters in the dead of night on it.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> There seemed to have been a lot of rain here before I got up, and the wind was very strong and gusty. It had stopped raining though so I took my chance to get out for a quick walk to the station for my Metro. (It was too windy to get the bike out!)
> 
> I just checked - we have had more rain since then, but it has stopped again and the wind has dropped. I can even see some blue sky as the sun is setting.
> 
> ...


I had a similar problem with a large turd being deposited on our shop doorway every morning. Went down early and waited on the seaward side of the street. Sure enough the warden of the SYHA hostel came along with his Alsatian which proceeded to defecate on the shop doorstep. It was not a peaceful confrontation but he did clear it up and never reappeared.😠


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have trail camera that takes fabulous pictures even in the pitch dark. Many a time we have seen photos of otters in the dead of night on it.


Exactly!

I've just been hunting around and there _are _some very good videos taken by CCTV. I don't know why the owners of the crappy cameras are satisfied with theirs!



oldwheels said:


> I had a similar problem with a large turd being deposited on our shop doorway every morning. Went down early and waited on the seaward side of the street. Sure enough the warden of the SYHA hostel came along with his Alsatian which proceeded to defecate on the shop doorstep. It was not a peaceful confrontation but he did clear it up and never reappeared.😠


It is such a bloody selfish, antisocial and disgusting thing... I am not sure that I would be able to control myself if I demanded that such a dog owner pick up but they just laughed and told me to eff off! 

That's why I think it is better that I _DON'T_ catch them at it. I suspect that it is happening very early in the morning or very late at night so the chances of me spotting it happen are slim unless I made a point of trying to catch them. Fortunately, it is only a few times a year. (_Here _- they probably do it _somewhere else_ on their walk every day!)


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2021)

This is what made me mention the cameras...







What use is _that_?


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Sounds good, can you give us a link?


https://www.lakeland.co.uk/61783/Lakeland-Digital-To-Go-Coffee-Machine-with-Travel-Mug


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bored? Got half an hour to spare? Looking for a distraction? Why not pop over to the Visibility thread?


I have, more than once, and been told what I meant to say.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> I have, more than once, and been told what I meant to say.


Well, pay attention then and maybe you'd get it right!


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, pay attention then and maybe you'd get it right!


I knew what I meant, how can someone else know?


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> “ The need to indicate “ on the commuting section is heading that way .
> This week a thread on garden waste collection has been locked. Amazing some people can get really angry that others choose to pay there council for garden waste collection.


I got banned from taking garden waste to the recycling centres, by the local council. 
I've since got my waste carriers licence, no trailer operator license or need to become a registered owner required. These last two bits further annoyed the council, as they had their objections already planned. I get the appropriate license for my class of vehicle, pedal cycle, and I'll be there collecting my permit from the office.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> I got banned from taking garden waste to the *recycling centres,* by the local council.
> I've since got my waste carriers licence, no trailer operator license or need to become a registered owner required. These last two bits further annoyed the council, as they had their objections already planned. I get the appropriate license for my class of vehicle, *pedal cycle,* and I'll be there collecting my permit from the office.



Interesting. I have not observed anyone using our local Council Recycling Centre, on a bicycle, but, there is a prominent sign stating that Pedestrians may not enter. 

Good luck!


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Does nobody know the words  come on sing along


And anyway the snow has covered all your footsteps. 
And I can follow you no more...

The fire still burns at night
My memories are warm and clear. ...


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Interesting. I have not observed anyone using our local Council Recycling Centre, on a bicycle, but, there is a prominent sign stating that Pedestrians may not enter.
> 
> Good luck!


T'weren't by bicycle!


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have trail camera that takes fabulous pictures even in the pitch dark. Many a time we have seen photos of otters in the dead of night on it.


And you recognise the same one each time of returns?

Edited to add that the answer to your question, asked elsewhere, is 25% of it's original length.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2021)

Question Time
Which is correct?
A bunch of violets, pronounced "vy oh let's"
Or
A bunch of violets, pronounced "voy let's"

Answers on the back of a postage stamp!


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks,
wide awake at three am so got up and wandered downstairs for a read.
Friends popping round about 9:30 for a run and a catch up. Santa is visiting our road on Saturday evening, we're looking after granddaughter so she'll be really excited.
Time for coffee ☕️
stay safe and warm folks


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2021)

Morning. What a rubbish night of tossing and turning. I almost just got up at 3 but resisted. Eventually dozed off for an hour or so. 

Cold with a light frost here but hopefully safe for a walk.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2021)

Some sick idiots driving around out there. The use of technology and social media seems to be driving bad behaviour I think. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-59587236


----------



## Paulus (9 Dec 2021)

Good morning all. 
I shall be out on the bike for a while later on, other than that it should be a domestics type of day.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, the carers here, it seems warmer this morning but too dark to see outside, we're down the club this afternoon.


----------



## Chief Broom (9 Dec 2021)

Morning folks 


Mo1959 said:


> Some sick idiots driving around out there. The use of technology and social media seems to be driving bad behaviour I think.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-59587236


Accurate observation there Mo  It certainly is on the 'NC500' tourist route. For many getting kudos is all that matters....feeding deer and taking pictures which encourages the deer to stray on to the road, lighting fires for 'cosy' camp fire pics which scar the landscape, driving across delicate machair to get that oh so important shot, flying drones over wildlife reserves -the list goes on.
Those looking to post their kudos pics on FB are fear based individuals anxious to promote themselves amongst the rest of the herd...sad


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Back home in Devon now.
Got some shopping to do this morning and the doggie will want a walk.
Making tentative plans of what to do when my inheritance turns up next year. We are leaning towards selling up, buying a motorhome and doing a grand tour of the UK for a few months whilst keeping an eye on the property market via Rightmove, then purchasing somewhere on Exmoor.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, appears to be dawning bright here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Back home in Devon now.
> Got some shopping to do this morning and the doggie will want a walk.
> Making tentative plans of what to do when my inheritance turns up next year. We are leaning towards selling up, buying a motorhome and doing a grand tour of the UK for a few months whilst keeping an eye on the property market via Rightmove, then purchasing somewhere on Exmoor.


If you time it right it could work out. Sell at the top of the market and buy after the great property price crash of ‘22 ( I’m semi serious, I’ve been expecting property prices to “ correct “ themselves for quite a while )


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2021)

Morning. The storm has finally passed. It's a bit damp but ok. 4 deg here so no frost at all.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> If you time it right it could work out.


You never know, we might pitch up at @welsh dragon manor on the way around.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> You never know, we might pitch up at @welsh dragon manor on the way around.




And get bogged down due to the soaked ground


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Question Time
> Which is correct?
> A bunch of violets, pronounced "vy oh let's"
> Or
> ...


Vi o lets - but had to say it slowly several times to hear it. I guess it comes from:

Viola which is vi o la


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2021)

Morning all.
Well yesterdays lunch and cabaret was excellent.
Meal was really good.
We had Elvis, a singer guitarist with a super voice.
Not sure it was really Elvis......what do you think



Meal was just right for me......not over facing


And MrsD has a new fancy man


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Well yesterdays lunch and cabaret was excellent.
> Meal was really good.
> We had Elvis, a singer guitarist with a super voice.
> ...


Lovely pics Dave. Glad to see Mrs D having fun.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2021)

Good day. It's like @Drago's Y-fronts - grey, windy and damp. Haven't used that one in a while.

All of yesterday's plans went haywire due to having to dash over to No 2 to tackle his xBox issue and then getting stuck in traffic meaning my meeting had to be abandoned.

*Today I am going to get stuff done!* The housework can wait.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Vi o lets - but had to say it slowly several times to hear it. I guess it comes from:
> 
> Viola which is vi o la


Heard this being sung

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PBqAnmRThdk

last night, with it being "voylets".

Video up for @welsh dragon's benefit.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2021)

The washings out, the kitchen floor has been steam mopped and the lounge floor has been speed mopped. Now time to get washed and dressed , get the paper and have a cuppa, then we're out to lunch before we go down the club.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2021)

Chilly but pleasant walk done. Another cold one tomorrow then it looks like getting milder but, yes you can guess, wetter too. Can't win. At least it feels safer underfoot if it's wet and milder I suppose.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Heard this being sung
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PBqAnmRThdk
> 
> ...



I can understand why the pronunciation is different from an Irish singer.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2021)

While we are doing language. I have a couple of word games on my phone. Highly addictive but that's another matter. I just finished playing while drinking my coffee. Noticed something I have never noticed before.

"i" before "e" is not always correct!!! 

How have I gone 67 years and never noticed this before? I can spell, very well in fact, and my language use is decent yet I've never noticed it until 10 minutes ago. Weird!


----------



## postman (9 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Well yesterdays lunch and cabaret was excellent.
> Meal was really good.
> We had Elvis, a singer guitarist with a super voice.
> ...


Silly lad catch his death of cold,he forgot to put his vest on this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2021)

I'm getting as bad as Mo for bung stuff. MO's obsession is with shoes and cycling tops and mine is jeans . I hope Mr WD doesn't look inside my wardrobe. I have enough pairs to open a shop for God's sake. And I just bought another pair to go with the2 pairs I bought 2 weeks ago. Pfffss


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm getting as bad as Mo for bung stuff. MO's obsession is with shoes and cycling tops and mine is jeans . I hope Mr WD doesn't look inside my wardrobe. I have enough pairs to open a shop for God's sake. And I just bought another pair to go with the2 pairs I bought 2 weeks ago. Pfffss


I have a horrible confession. I have a pair of Nike trainers and a thermal base layer coming this morning!


----------



## postman (9 Dec 2021)

Up early,well for me it was.Mrs P banged my legs to wake me up,I hate being woken up,it's a rotten feeling,anyway soddin burglar alarm man is running late he was due 08-30 rang his office he will be here before lunchtime,he has overstayed at one job.,I still feel lethargic after being woken up bahumbug.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> While we are doing language. I have a couple of word games on my phone. Highly addictive but that's another matter. I just finished playing while drinking my coffee. Noticed something I have never noticed before.
> 
> "i" before "e" is not always correct!!!
> 
> How have I gone 67 years and never noticed this before? I can spell, very well in fact, and my language use is decent yet I've never noticed it until 10 minutes ago. Weird!


Neither did your neighbours, I'd say.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have a horrible confession. I have a pair of Nike trainers and a thermal base layer coming this morning!




See. See. Told ya.

I have stuff that still have the bloomin labels attached from at least 2 years ago.


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And get bogged down due to the soaked ground


I'll park across your drive then?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'll park across your drive then?


----------



## postman (9 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> Silly lad catch his death of cold,he forgot to put his vest on this morning.


Just asking for a friend,has he got a sister that does an Elvis tribute act.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2021)

Christmas is done and dusted for me. Beef for Christmas dinner. Cards ready to send. Last present arrives today and all I have left to do is order my mummies flowers


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Christmas is done and dusted for me. Beef for Christmas dinner. Cards ready to send. Last present arrives today and all I have left to do is order my mummies flowers


I'll nip over the road to the farm shop and pick up our eggs and sausages nearer the time.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> See. See. Told ya.
> 
> I have stuff that still have the bloomin labels attached from at least 2 years ago.



Since I've been looking after my Good Lady the amount of stuff I've been finding in her wardrobes thats brand new with the label on is unreal, at bedtime I'll be getting ready her clean clothes for the morning and I'll bring down something brand new with the label on and she'll say "where did you find that?"No idea of when or where she brought it.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> While we are doing language. I have a couple of word games on my phone. Highly addictive but that's another matter. I just finished playing while drinking my coffee. Noticed something I have never noticed before.
> 
> "i" before "e" is not always correct!!!
> 
> How have I gone 67 years and never noticed this before? I can spell, very well in fact, and my language use is decent yet I've never noticed it until 10 minutes ago. Weird!



I've been tripping over that one for years.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Christmas is done and dusted for me. Beef for Christmas dinner. Cards ready to send. Last present arrives today and all I have left to do is order my mummies flowers


Christmas barely even registers with me these days. It really is just another day for me. I'm always glad when it's over for another year and start looking forward to the lengthening days again.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Dec 2021)

Looks like the day started without me.............


----------



## pawl (9 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Christmas is done and dusted for me. Beef for Christmas dinner. Cards ready to send. Last present arrives today and all I have left to do is order my mummies flowers




Mrs p took took twenty three xmas cards to are local PO yesterday The owners of the Po are always helpful.Helped Mrs p stick the stamps on


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2021)

Adult Humour from my facebook page this morning, lol.

Old Murphy spent 40-plus years in the Merchant Marines before retiring. One night he wondered whether he could still do the wild thing, and went down the shipyard. He found a working girl who fit his price range and an economical hotel room.
They went to bed and started going at it. After a while, Murphy asked, "How am I doing?" She said, "Sailor, you're doing about three knots."
"Three knots?" he replied, "What do you mean? She explained, "You're not in, you're not hard, and you're not getting any money back."


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p took took twenty three cowards to are local PO yesterday The owners of the Po are always helpful.Helped Mrs p stick the stamps on



???


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> While we are doing language. I have a couple of word games on my phone. Highly addictive but that's another matter. I just finished playing while drinking my coffee. Noticed something I have never noticed before.
> 
> "i" before "e" is not always correct!!!
> 
> How have I gone 67 years and never noticed this before? I can spell, very well in fact, and my language use is decent yet I've never noticed it until 10 minutes ago. Weird!


It has always confused me. I was brought up on "i before e except after c" but its not true.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> Just asking for a friend,has he got a sister that does an Elvis tribute act.


Funnily enough he has.
She is 6'4", weighs 17 stone and has a beard.
Would you like her address ?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Mrs p took took twenty three cowards to are local PO yesterday The owners of the Po are always helpful.Helped Mrs p stick the stamps on


..........at least they weren't shot at dawn!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2021)

I bought a new puzzle pack for my jigsaw app so might do a puzzle while drinking my mug of Yorkshire tea.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2021)

Right. Mr WD has just left. He is taking a walk to our daughters house so He will be gone for at least 2 hours or more, that gives me time to go through all my drawers to get rid of stuff I don't use anymore. This will give me more room for the new jeans what i have bought


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Christmas barely even registers with me these days. It really is just another day for me. I'm always glad when it's over for another year and start looking forward to the lengthening days again.


Me too.
We don't do presents or cards between us or have decorations up in the house.
Can't get my head around folk running around like headless chickens, frantically buying everything in sight and fretting about the lack of chestnuts, cranberries, brandy butter etc. 
We have egg & chips for Christmas lunch. Done that for the past 25 years.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> While we are doing language. I have a couple of word games on my phone. Highly addictive but that's another matter. I just finished playing while drinking my coffee. Noticed something I have never noticed before.
> 
> "i" before "e" is not always correct!!!
> 
> How have I gone 67 years and never noticed this before? I can spell, very well in fact, and my language use is decent yet I've never noticed it until 10 minutes ago. Weird!





Dave7 said:


> It has always confused me. I was brought up on "i before e except after c" but its not true.


You never noticed that English is NOT a 'regular' language...? 

Try explaining to a foreign student how to pronounce words containing 'ough' ...

Teacher:

"As in 'rough'"

"Er, except as in 'cough'"

"Or 'plough'!"

"Or 'thought'"

"Or 'dough'"

"Or 'through'"

"Or 'thorough'..."

Student:

"*WHAT!!!!!*"


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Me too.
> We don't do presents or cards between us or have decorations up in the house.
> Can't get my head around folk running around like headless chickens, frantically buying everything in sight and fretting about the lack of chestnuts, cranberries, brandy butter etc.
> We have egg & chips for Christmas lunch. Done that for the past 25 years.




We don't do presents. However I tend to give my grandchildren money so they can spend it on whatever they want. Flowers for my mummy and 2 grandsons have girlfriends so I bought them perfume. Boss femme. That's it


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2021)

I have managed to get rid of enough stuff to have enough room for the 2 pairs of jeans I bought 2 weeks ago. Hopefully there is still enough room for the 1 pair of jeans I bought this morning.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have managed to get rid of enough stuff to have enough room for the 2 pairs of jeans I bought 2 weeks ago. Hopefully there is still enough room for the 1 pair of jeans I bought this morning.



I have several times suggested to Mrs @BoldonLad that she just has new purchases delivered straight to the charity shop. It would save a lot of time and effort.

For some reason, my suggestion was not well received?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have managed to get rid of enough stuff to have enough room for the 2 pairs of jeans I bought 2 weeks ago. Hopefully there is still enough room for the 1 pair of jeans I bought this morning.


Mind you, if you don't have a tidy you sometimes get a nice surprise when you discover stuff underneath that you forgot you bought!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Mind you, if you don't have a tidy you sometimes get a nice surprise when you discover stuff underneath that you forgot you bought!




That's what happened


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Christmas is done and dusted for me. Beef for Christmas dinner. Cards ready to send. Last present arrives today and all I have left to do is order my mummies flowers


How many mummies have you got?


----------



## pawl (9 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> ???




Oops that will teach me to read my post before sending it Blooming predictive text


----------



## pawl (9 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We don't do presents. However I tend to give my grandchildren money so they can spend it on whatever they want. Flowers for my mummy and 2 grandsons have girlfriends so I bought them perfume. Boss femme. That's it




My family know what I want.Vouchers for on line cycling stores .Garden vouchers.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2021)




----------



## numbnuts (9 Dec 2021)

The postman postperson is late 
My phone was updated 
other than that nothing to report


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The postman postperson is late
> My phone was updated
> other than that nothing to report


We’ve now got a post lady. She is always much later than the ones we used to get. Usually 12 to 12.30ish now.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2021)

We have different post people every day. Some women and some men. Equal opportunity round here.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have different post people every day. Some women and some men. Equal opportunity round here.


Probably about 80% male posties here. I can only recall seeing two females, although there might be some covering areas I don’t notice.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Dec 2021)

I seem to be attracted to taking photies of dark winter water just now. The Water of Leith today.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Mind you, if you don't have a tidy you sometimes get a nice surprise when you discover stuff underneath that you forgot you bought!


New, unworn bloomers perhaps ??


----------



## Sterlo (9 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> We’ve now got a post lady. She is always much later than the ones we used to get. Usually 12 to 12.30ish now.


Probably taking hours to get ready if she's anything like Mrs S.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have different post people every day. Some women and some men. Equal opportunity round here.


We had the same postie every day for years. I always tipped him at christmas.
No idea who we have now or when post will arrive.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> New, unworn bloomers perhaps ??




I have to keep them in a shipping container. They don't fit anywhere else.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I bought a new puzzle pack for my jigsaw app so might do a puzzle while drinking my mug of Yorkshire tea.
> 
> View attachment 621306


Ah, that must be what that bloke meant by '_cottaging_'!


----------



## 12boy (9 Dec 2021)

Buncha snoo later today. What's snoo? Nuttin much.
I will have to see if Mrs 12 feels poorly today after the Pfizer booster yesterday.
Not sure if a bike ride or a walk is best today. It is -3C, or -8 with wind chill. One way or another it is off my butt and get outside.
I have found a spell outside in the cold makes sitting around in the warm later even more enjoyable, much like hitting yiur head with a hammer feels so good when you quit.
We don't do doodly squat for Christmas beyond talking to the kids or other relatives. Well, we will have some special to eat but that is about it.
Be safe and well....


----------



## gavroche (9 Dec 2021)

Salut tout lr monde. Back home in Wales for a few days. New carpet coming on Monday to be fitted so emptying the lounge on Sunday and one grandson is having our old carpet for his kids bedroom. 
Going to Cardiff next Wednesday to see Bill Baley and back the following day.
Christmas day in North Wales but Boxing day near Stoke .
Busy few days ahead for us then and expensive petrol bill with all this mileage.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2021)

I'm off to try to pick up 2 Metros. I suspect that it will be too late though because there is a special offer voucher in today's edition, and another in tomorrow's... 

£10 off a spend of £40+ - well worth having, but no use to me solo because I never spend that much. 

£15-£20 worth of my normal shopping weighs 10-13 kg and fills my 35 L rucksack. You can't split the spend and I couldn't easily carry more than double the biggest bag I have.

I may split the saving with a pal who drives. The second voucher will be for my sister.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You never noticed that English is NOT a 'regular' language...?
> 
> Try explaining to a foreign student how to pronounce words containing 'ough' ...
> 
> ...


You rotten sew and sow.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> How many mummies have you got?


T'is a well wrapped secret.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2021)

What a result. Mrs P requested we go out to buy a Christmas tree. My heart sank. Decision on the specific tree made inside ten minutes. It's a small one. £20!!! about half what I had prepared myself for.

At Christmas we will have all three sons, two partners and granddaughter. Never had a granddaughter for Christmas before - well not a proper person one as last year she was only seven weeks.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> How many mummies have you got?


They have a lot of mummies in Egypt


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2021)

We've had a good afternoon, a pleasant lunch in Cassilax then a walk down the club, pushing my Good lady in her wheelchair, to be sociable, have a beer and play bingo, theres always a good crowd in on Thursday and it was a good laugh as usual, it was also a profitable afternoon, my Sister In Law won and my Good Lady did as well, it was the same as Monday, we were both waiting for one number for the last house and hers came out first, and before Classic asks, yes my Brother In Law was calling the bingo.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2021)

That’s the rain on and forecast for frost overnight so no doubt slippy roads tomorrow. I might go to bed later and try and lie longer tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> We've had a good afternoon, a pleasant lunch in Cassilax then a walk down the club, pushing my Good lady in her wheelchair, to be sociable, have a beer and play bingo, theres always a good crowd in on Thursday and it was a good laugh as usual, it was also a profitable afternoon, my Sister In Law won and my Good Lady did as well, it was the same as Monday, we were both waiting for one number for the last house and hers came out first, and before Classic asks, yes my Brother In Law was calling the bingo.


Would I do that!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm off to try to pick up 2 Metros. I suspect that it will be too late though because there is a special offer voucher in today's edition, and another in tomorrow's...


Yes - I was way too late! Looks like double rations tomorrow, which should be fine because I am catching a train before noon and it is rare for the papers to run out before 1 pm.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - I was way too late! Looks like double rations tomorrow, which should be fine because I am catching a train before noon and it is rare for the papers to run out before 1 pm.


Got one, you want the lidl voucher?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Got one, you want the lidl voucher?


Nice of you to offer but I am travelling through multiple stations earlyish tomorrow so I will definitely be able to get my Metro fix!


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Nice of you to offer but I am travelling through multiple stations earlyish tomorrow so I will definitely be able to get my Metro fix!


Ah well....
It explains why folk were taking half a dozen of the same paper today. No longer a lone P.P.F.!


----------



## 12boy (9 Dec 2021)

Opted for the ride which was slow and just under 20 miles. It didn't get above freezing but I was ok except for my popsicle toes and the wind going through my knitted mittens. As l entered my driveway it began to snow. I had watched the snowline come down from the mountain until l met it at my driveway. Now for a snack and a hot drink.


----------



## pawl (9 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I'm off to try to pick up 2 Metros. I suspect that it will be too late though because there is a special offer voucher in today's edition, and another in tomorrow's...
> 
> £10 off a spend of £40+ - well worth having, but no use to me solo because I never spend that much.
> 
> ...





I thought Austin stopped production of Metros years ago.


----------



## pawl (9 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> We've had a good afternoon, a pleasant lunch in Cassilax then a walk down the club, pushing my Good lady in her wheelchair, to be sociable, have a beer and play bingo, theres always a good crowd in on Thursday and it was a good laugh as usual, it was also a profitable afternoon, my Sister In Law won and my Good Lady did as well, it was the same as Monday, we were both waiting for one number for the last house and hers came out first, and before Classic asks, yes my Brother In Law was calling the bingo.





Cassilax Sounds like a treatment for constipation


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2021)

Watched the original 'Wicker Man' today.
Hadn't seen it since it was originally released. I ain't moving to Scotland!


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Watched the original 'Wicker Man's today.
> Hadn't seen it since it was originally released. I ain't moving to Scotland!


Why not, get the real country living experience?


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Cassilax Sounds like a treatment for constipation



 Its a lovely small local cafe that gets very busy at times.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Watched the original 'Wicker Man' today.
> Hadn't seen it since it was originally released. I ain't moving to Scotland!


But doesn’t the same sort of thing go on in Minehead too ? (Minehead Hobby Horse)


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> But doesn’t the same sort of thing go on in Minehead too ? (Minehead Hobby Horse)


Yeah, but they generally don't set fire to it.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2021)

That’s me finished all of Bosch. Enjoyed it, but don’t think they are making any more. Certainly doesn’t seem like it the way it finished.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2021)

Last 2 episodes of series 6 (of 7) tonight!


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Last 2 episodes of series 6 (of 7) tonight!


It's raining, so I take it you're watching them!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's raining, so I take it you're watching them!


I don't go out at this time of night (23:00), even if it is _NOT_ raining! I don't watch TV this early, apart from the Ch4 news while I am eating my evening meal.

Normally, I start watching Bosch etc. between about 01:00 and 02:00, and carry on for 1.5 to 2 hours.

I will try to start earlier tonight because I have to be up earlier than usual - maybe 00:00 - 00:30 tonight.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I don't go out at this time of night (23:00), even if it is _NOT_ raining! I don't watch TV this early, apart from the Ch4 news while I am eating my evening meal.
> 
> Normally, I start watching Bosch etc. between about 01:00 and 02:00, and carry on for 1.5 to 2 hours.
> 
> I will try to start earlier tonight because I have to be up earlier than usual - maybe 00:00 - 00:30 tonight.


It's early yet.
Going out at 02:00 - 04:00 is normal, and it's quieter as well.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Watched the original 'Wicker Man' today.
> Hadn't seen it since it was originally released. I ain't moving to Scotland!


It’s fine as long as your not a virgin, which means most of us on here are very very safe 😂😂😀😀


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Going out at 02:00 - 04:00 is normal, and it's quieter as well.


I don't like going out walking or cycling in the dark. I'll do it if I have to, to get back from a ride, walk, or visit though. For example, I have cycled over to Hebden Bridge in the evening light, had a meal with my pal over there, then ridden home in the dark. That's ok.

Warm summer nights are a lot more appealing than chilly, murky, damp ones at this time of year.

Anyway, that neatly takes me up to early TV time! 1 episode of _Narcos, Mexico_ then the climax of _Bosch_, season 6.


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2021)

I have risen! 1st!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2021)

Morning. All sparkly outside as forecast. Not sure if I want to risk walking carefully. One more frosty start tomorrow then quite a bit milder.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2021)

dark, cold, damp. Arranged to ride with a friend at 9.00. I'm very tempted to bail out but health has prevented both of us from cycling for two weeks so that's not an option.

Mrs P is much improved. I may broach the subject of a new phone. This one is giving up on me. Getting slower and slower and today has used 17% battery in 35 minutes.

Take it easy. Back later.


----------



## 12boy (10 Dec 2021)

Speaking of going out at night.....many years ago I visted the White Sands outside Alamogordo New. Mexico as the full moon was rising over the white sands. It was a fine summer night and l stripped down running shoes and my drawers and my Weimaraner and I ran for an hour or so. The sand reflected moonlight enough to read a book by and it really was amazing. What a gift.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2021)

Good morning everyone, shopping Friday has rolled around again.


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2021)

Good morning everyone. 
The overnight rain has stopped, but the breeze is still blowing. 
All the usual things to do, dog walking, some domestics and a possible meeting of the escape committee later.
I am applying for a drop kerb outside my house as MrsP wants a car park in the front garden. I have resisted for years to do it, but the parking has become quite problematic the last few years. Possibly as so many house holders now have off street parking, it has severely limited the space along the road to park. 
Very few houses still have a traditional garden at the front anymore. We are only taking half of our garden though, so there will still be plants and some colour.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2021)

Morning. No frost here. We do has rain though. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2021)

Morning.
I just thought I would get you all fired up .
Ryan Mark Parsons ex Apprentice chap thinks we are all a load of lazy b******s and should get out to work ! 
If he was within range he would have a very sore ear !


----------



## Chief Broom (10 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  freezing here and black ice aplenty...boo, so looks like i'll be walking along the beach today. Could be worse i guess, i'll take my camera and see what wildlife is about.
I dont do xmas shopping but do send calendars to a few people where my old dog Murphy was the star....but as he's gone it will just have to be landscapes and wildlife. I do miss the shaggy old ****er


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I just thought I would get you all fired up .
> Ryan Mark Parsons ex Apprentice chap thinks we are all a load of lazy b******s and should get out to work !
> If he was within range he would have a very sore ear !


Why does he think this, and where are these comments made?


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Yay! Tis Fish Friday  (except that today we are having a pastie)
It's a blewin a bit out there at the moment!
Will be taking a stroll down the village later.
Have decided not to attend my stepmother's funeral as its an 8 hour round trip, for a half hour service, on Dec 29th. The service is limited attendance due to covid restrictions, it's being live streamed and there is no 'do' afterwards. We didn't particularly want to go anyway and my stepbrother said he understood if we didn't, go because of the logistics.
Estate agents are putting my dad's house on the market next week - so things are moving on.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, cold and bright here.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I just thought I would get you all fired up .
> Ryan Mark Parsons ex Apprentice chap thinks we are all a load of lazy b******s and should get out to work !
> If he was within range he would have a very sore ear !




As if any of us would take any notice of a dummy like that


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> Why does he think this, and where are these comments made?


HE was on Good Morning Britain this morning . I thought Nina Miscoff was going to go round and give him a black eye .
Does anyone have any footage of him being a right Richard Head on the Apprentice so that we can all have a good laugh ?


----------



## Sterlo (10 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> It’s fine as long as your not a virgin, which means most of us on here are very very safe 😂😂😀😀


I'm a born again virgin, after over 30 years marriage


----------



## numbnuts (10 Dec 2021)

morning


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I just thought I would get you all fired up .
> *Ryan Mark Parsons* ex Apprentice chap thinks we are all a load of lazy b******s and should get out to *work* !
> If he was within range he would have a very sore ear !



I. don't think Mr Parsons should use words he doesn't know the meaning of


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2021)

Morning gang!!
Dark and miserable here (no, not me).
Supposed to be dry but we have rain AND hail stones
Our local Spar was closed when I went. Apparently they are subject to a "cyber attack" and many stores have been forced to close.
PoA paperwork day today.
I shall report back later


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2021)

Who is this Parsons fellow anyway. I really don't watch all that celeb guff on TV. Talking of which I am going to have to find something else to watch tonight as I've sadly finished Bosch 

I also shopped early while it was quiet. In fact it was so quiet I went twice.  Popped in on the way home from my walk for the heavy stuff like milk and cat food then went back round for the rest. I noticed nice sliced cheese that has caramelised onion through it. Thought it might make a nice sarnie.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. All sparkly outside as forecast. *Not sure if I want to risk walking carefully.* One more frosty start tomorrow then quite a bit milder.


If you try any other way there's a good chance you'll end up on yer backside.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks,
I’m sitting in the Olive Branch in Wimborne waiting for my ex works colleagues as we’re meeting up for breakfast. There’s a lady to my left who’s just started the log fire going so we’ll be toasty warm 😁
Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2021)

Heavy rain. Heavy hail. Sunny spells - since when did five minutes count as a sunny spell? Ride plans abandoned. I know......wimp! Looks like an Aldi dash later. Not happy about either scenario.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2021)

I am ready to go, just killing time...

So much for getting more sleep last night/this morning... I got to bed earlier and had lights out by 03:30 but then struggled to doze off. I started getting the old panic about sleeping. I reckon I finally got to sleep around 05:00 but then had vivid dreams which woke me up a few times before finally getting up at 08:30.

I suspect that I will not be reading much on the train. I had better set an alarm to make sure I don't sleep through Birmingham and end up in Plymouth!!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am ready to go, just killing time...
> 
> So much for getting more sleep last night/this morning... I got to bed earlier and had lights out by 03:30 but then struggled to doze off. I started getting the old panic about sleeping. I reckon I finally got to sleep around 05:00 but then had vivid dreams which woke me up a few times before finally getting up at 08:30.
> 
> I suspect that I will not be reading much on the train. I had better set an alarm to make sure I don't sleep through Birmingham and end up in Plymouth!!


I am feeling seriously sad at having finished Bosch!  Anyone else get like that when something they've really enjoyed comes to an end. I will have to trawl through some more stuff on Prime and see what I can find as I can't see anything else tonight.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I am feeling seriously sad at having finished Bosch!  Anyone else get like that when something they've really enjoyed comes to an end. I will have to trawl through some more stuff on Prime and see what I can find as I can't see anything else tonight.


I do!

If you haven't watched _The Shield_, check that out. It is very unusual in that the cops are anti-heroes (corrupt). Violent and grimy but very good!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2021)

Watched The Joker last night, not the Batman stuff. A good film which centres around a police office and a violent sex serial killer - thought I'd best warn you all. It's not especially graphic and there are no sex scenes mostly the violence is suggested. It's very good but do be aware of the subject matter.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2021)

I was a bit sad when the last series of Shetland came to an end .


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was a bit sad when the last series of Shetland came to an end .


The way it ended suggests another series is in the offing.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2021)

Was Luther any good? I never watched it at the time.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2021)

Nina Miscoff tried telling the little erk that she paid for the old people when she was working . That's what the chap doesn't realise or hasn't the sense to realise that . 
Perhaps he wasn't knocked around at school enough by the teachers like they did in the 60's. Now let me see! A slipper for hands in pockets whilst fielding at cricket . A dap for walking on cross country. 2 for a forward pass in a rugby game in the gym .
I was lucky. Some kids were hit for six with a cricket bat !


----------



## numbnuts (10 Dec 2021)

Been to the Coop to get some milk wind is very cold, later I have to get my booster jab done


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2021)

I got the Metros but I won't be able to use the voucher because it expires on Wednesday.I will post one to my pal and give the other to my sister.

I have made the classic Friday train error. This one from Leeds is bursting at the seams. Fortunately, I found a reserved seat left empty. Will have to avoid drinking though because moving down the carriage is a nightmare and somebody would grab this seat if I went to the toilet!

About 80% adult mask usage but quit a few unmasked children squeezing past. Surely too early in month for school holidays?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> The way it ended suggests another series is in the offing.


In fact they filmed the following series at the same time.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Was Luther any good? I never watched it at the time.


Yes, very !


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Dec 2021)

An icy walk to the gym this morning, now finishing lunch ready for a shift at St Giles this afternoon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Dec 2021)

Getting a bit uneasy about Sturgeon’s current update


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Getting a bit uneasy about Sturgeon’s current update


Which is...? 

The spoiler ban doesn't apply to political news!


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Getting a bit uneasy about Sturgeon’s current update



Hmm... yes, sounds a bit drastic, a "Tsunami of infections", and, that despite Scotland's more strict Covid measures.


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2021)

Walked down to village. Picked up pasties from Warrens. Nipped into the Post Office and the Co-Op then on to the docs to have my bloods done. Whilst there I was offered a pneumonia jab - which I had on the spot.
Currently chillin' out in the White Lion with a pint of Otter Ale.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Getting a bit uneasy about Sturgeon’s current update


Good luck getting as many to follow any new restrictions again after the shenanigans down the road! I think people have had enough now.


----------



## pawl (10 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Watched The Joker last night, not the Batman stuff. A good film which centres around a police office and a violent sex serial killer - thought I'd best warn you all. It's not especially graphic and there are no sex scenes mostly the violence is suggested. It's very good but do be aware of the subject matter.




Shan’t bother then


----------



## pawl (10 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Was Luther any good? I never watched it at the time.



Very good


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Very good


Thanks. I see it’s on Prime so I might make a start on that tonight then.


----------



## Chief Broom (10 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I am feeling seriously sad at having finished Bosch!  Anyone else get like that when something they've really enjoyed comes to an end. I will have to trawl through some more stuff on Prime and see what I can find as I can't see anything else tonight.


Not TV so much but books occasionally, i read Mervyn Peake's Gormanghast trilogy and was a bit lost/bereft after finishing them- i had lived in another world for a week!


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2021)

@welsh dragon, hope you waved to them?


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Dec 2021)

Met up with Mrs Tenkaykev in Wimborne post breakfast meet up with ex colleagues and managed to fit in a very large “Pan au Raisin” 
After a bit of shopping we arrived at the bus stop to find we had a 15 minute wait before our next bus was due, so we took refuge in the Tap House. We managed to miss the next three buses but are now safely home if a bit inebriated 🍺🍺😁


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Will have to avoid drinking though because moving down the carriage is a nightmare and somebody would grab this seat if I went to the toilet!


Oh, ha ha ha. Sorry... HA HA HA!!!!!! 

Toilet visits WERE impossible on the train so when passengers alighted at Coventry many of us made bee-lines for the station toilets. I was one of about 8 men in a row at the urinals and we suddenly heard a young woman behind us...

"Oh, effing GROSS - Wrong bloody toilet!!!!"

She had been so busy updating her social media followers that she didn't look up from her phone and walked in the wrong door!!!


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I got the Metros but I won't be able to use the voucher because it expires on Wednesday.I will post one to my pal and give the other to my sister.
> 
> I have made the classic Friday train error. This one from Leeds is bursting at the seams. Fortunately, I found a reserved seat left empty. Will have to avoid drinking though because moving down the carriage is a nightmare and somebody would grab this seat if I went to the toilet!
> 
> About 80% adult mask usage but quit a few unmasked children squeezing past. Surely too early in month for school holidays?


The five I picked up are no good then!


----------



## numbnuts (10 Dec 2021)

I'm jabbed and cold


----------



## 12boy (10 Dec 2021)

I will go this afternoon with my neighbor to get some coffee and BS for a while. It will stay around -6C and snow off and on until tomorrow when the winds will blow most of it away. I have a couple of wheels with Schwalbe studded tires for my Brompton and l might put those on and go fart around with that. I already installed studded snows on my mountain bike if the Brompton is too puny. 
Other than that and a bit of snow shovelling not much on tap today. 
Here's a question.....I think the short daylight hours and cold of the winter months kick a metabolic/appetite switch which urges us to eat lots more and crave fats and carbs. I can see why blubbing up could be a survival strategy from the times when people had no central heat and starved to death in the colder months. This could be a bigger thing closer to the Poles. Any thoughts? 
Be safe and well and may your larders be fully stocked with greasy goodness.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> @welsh dragon, hope you waved to them?
> View attachment 621414


I was asleep. Clearly they couldn't decide where to go . Either that or they were lost


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> I will go this afternoon with my neighbor to get some coffee and BS for a while. It will stay around -6C and snow off and on until tomorrow when the winds will blow most of it away. I have a couple of wheels with Schwalbe studded tires for my Brompton and l might put those on and go fart around with that. I already installed studded snows on my mountain bike if the Brompton is too puny.
> Other than that and a bit of snow shovelling not much on tap today.
> Here's a question.....I think the short daylight hours and cold of the winter months kick a metabolic/appetite switch which urges us to eat lots more and crave fats and carbs. I can see why blubbing up could be a survival strategy from the times when people had no central heat and starved to death in the colder months. This could be a bigger thing closer to the Poles. Any thoughts?
> Be safe and well and may your larders be fully stocked with greasy goodness.


I'd say not just colder darker months, you'd yer harvest festivals, then you'd be spreading out what you had to eat over the next few months.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I was asleep. Clearly they couldn't decide where to go . Either that or they were lost


Or hunting, without success!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> The five I picked up are no good then!


Only one per customer anyway! Mind you, if you paid cash, how would they know?


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2021)

Our youngest has been to see us this afternoon, he brought up my card and present for next week.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Dec 2021)

I've got my first Christmas card


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got my first Christmas card


Nothing to that excited by.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> Nothing to that excited by.


It is when you haven't got many friends


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got my first Christmas card


I haven't got a christmas card


----------



## numbnuts (10 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got a christmas card


Sorry Happy Christmas @Dave7


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Sorry Happy Christmas @Dave7


Thanks.......but I have put my black bin on the mantle piece so I can look at that


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Our youngest has been to see us this afternoon, he brought up my card and present for next week.
> 
> View attachment 621424


Christmas! Next week!! Not two weeks!!!


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got a christmas card


Here you go. From Yorkshire.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Christmas! Next week!! Not two weeks!!!



Thats not for Xmas.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got a christmas card



We've got our first string of cards up.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2021)

No one up yet ?
Well good morning to me


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks, early carer this morning, 6am, the same tomorrow, my Good Lady wants to go Xmas shopping later.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, dark and soon to be wet here.
Had an enjoyable afternoon at St Giles yesterday, managed to get into a conversation about Argyll and Montrose, one of my pet subjects.
Somewhat fearful though of the number of omi cases that I might have been sharing the bus with on the journey into town. One the way home I walked the first few miles to give the bus time to empty a little before I boarded it.


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2021)

I have risen!

Christmas gig today.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2021)

Morning. I have been awake for hours. Getting lighter hrre and it seems to be calm.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2021)

Morning. Bed was just so cosy this morning so just up.

Glad to see the frost gone but of course it’s damp and grey instead. At least it will be safer underfoot. I had one slip on yesterday afternoons walk that gave me a fright. Even my balance isn’t what it was. Doesn’t help having feet that are partially numb.


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Estate agents valued my dad's house yesterday and it will be on the market next week. They reckoned £360k and were confident of a quick sale - we shall see. We're having to apply for probate, even though there is a valid will, because the house was in my stepmother's sole ownership. This could take a couple of months to come through. Apparently, this is a normal process in such circumstances - although, I admit I'd never heard of it. They never make things straightforward, do they? 
Inheritance tax will be the next thing to sort out. 
The estate should be around £400k.
I get half; my brother (who I haven't seen for 10 years) gets nothing.


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  its soggy out, better than ice i suppose. Pics from yesterdays amble, i couldnt understand why a surfer chose the rockiest most dangerous place to catch a wave  Theres large boulders underneath and great white sharks [ok im kidding about the boulders ] ah well another darwinian demise of the dim.


----------



## Paulus (11 Dec 2021)

Morning all, I woke up at 1.30am for some strange reason, had a glass of water and listened to the end of the test match on the radio for a while. Finally got back to sleep around 4.30.
The washing machine is doing it's work, a second load, the bedding is waiting on the kitchen floor. Exciting stuff eh!
The usual dog walk, and some groceries to be got later from the local shops. 
By then it will possibly be raining .
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Dec 2021)

morning


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks,
I managed to leave my bag in the Pub yesterday, so I'll have to pop back into Wimborne at some time to pick it up 😁 Breakfast meeting with ex work colleagues yesterday, one of them couldn't join us as he and his wife caught Covid a couple of weeks back. They'd been vaccinated so the symptoms weren't too bad, aches and pains, a headache and intense fatigue. 
Granddaughter is having a sleepover with us today, it coincides with the Lions Club Santa special passing our house later this evening so I'm sure that will delight her. No parkrun today, a bit weary after yesterday's excursions. 
Stay safe folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Estate agents valued my dad's house yesterday and it will be on the market next week. They reckoned £360k and were confident of a quick sale - we shall see. We're having to apply for probate, even though there is a valid will, because the house was in my stepmother's sole ownership. This could take a couple of months to come through. Apparently, this is a normal process in such circumstances - although, I admit I'd never heard of it. They never make things straightforward, do they?
> Inheritance tax will be the next thing to sort out.
> ...


That should be more than enough for a new bike or several 😁


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That should be more than enough for a new bike or several 😁


Hell he can buy each of us a new bike. 😄


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2021)

Just got this in the post. I’ve tried so many gadgets over the years but I think this might actually work. Just had 5 minutes and the morning stiffness……..ooooer! feels better already. You are supposed to just start with 5 minutes and can build up to half an hour. Molly lay beside me and purred in my ear


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2021)

Morning everyone. Dull and grey. Not much on really so I'll mooch about doing bits and pieces.

Mrs P is significantly better. I may raise the subject of a new phone. 🤞

Rovers have their biggest game of the season so far. Bournemouth away. 2nd v 4th and a seven point gap. We need to win or at the very least avoid losing. 🤞


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Morning everyone. Dull and grey. Not much on really so I'll mooch about doing bits and pieces.
> 
> Mrs P is significantly better. I may raise the subject of a new phone. 🤞
> 
> Rovers have their biggest game of the season so far. Bournemouth away. 2nd v 4th and a seven point gap. We need to win or at the very least avoid losing. 🤞


My team have been dreadful this year. After winning both cups last year, they are heading for relegation this year if they don’t drastically improve.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Morning everyone. Dull and grey. Not much on really so I'll mooch about doing bits and pieces.
> 
> Mrs P is significantly better. I may raise the subject of a new phone. 🤞
> 
> Rovers have their biggest game of the season so far. Bournemouth away. 2nd v 4th and a seven point gap. We need to win or at the very least avoid losing. 🤞


Up the Cherries! 🍒 😁
It’s quite pleasant here at the moment, very little wind, a still grey day


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2021)

Weird dream time.
There I was, stood there having a wee when this woman* stands next to me and asks if me and MrsD could help her organise a buffet.
Still enjoying my wee I explained that we couldn't as we were doing a buffet ourselves.
*the woman used to be a friend of ours but its been 20 years+ since we have seen her.
As I say..... weird


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Dec 2021)

I don’t follow football but that didn’t stop me bagging a whole load of Pointless answers earlier in the week when they asked for names of football clubs with an ‘L’ in their name. All those Athletics and Albions and Thistles that English viewers are unlikely to have ever heard of, it was like shooting fish in a barrel. Even Hearts only got 1 point


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Up the Cherries! 🍒 😁


I'm hoping it will be 🤔 🤣


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> That should be more than enough for a new bike or several 😁


We're having to sit down and figure out what to do with it. Current plan is to split it three ways - third into property, third into savings and a third for fun.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Estate agents valued my dad's house yesterday and it will be on the market next week. They reckoned £360k and were confident of a quick sale - we shall see. We're having to apply for probate, even though there is a valid will, because the house was in my stepmother's sole ownership. This could take a couple of months to come through. Apparently, this is a normal process in such circumstances - although, I admit I'd never heard of it. They never make things straightforward, do they?
> Inheritance tax will be the next thing to sort out.
> ...


Can it be sold without the grant of probate?


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> morning


Owdo


----------



## numbnuts (11 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Up the Cherries! 🍒 😁


Talking of cherries, for the last 6 weeks I haven't be able to buy glazed cherries there seems to be a shortage


----------



## numbnuts (11 Dec 2021)

I've done the ironing, cooked, eaten my breakfast and washed up
I need to bake some more mince pies today as it's nearly Christmas


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Dec 2021)

Still raining  i expect there will be more storms this winter so just bought a camping lantern in case the power goes off Olive Green Camping Lamp - Lantern Kerosene Paraffin Oil Military US Army Style | eBay can use olive oil in these which is non toxic. Got a couple of camping battery torch/lamps but they wouldnt last long. All i need now is an olive oil fuelled tv and computer


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Weird dream time.
> There I was, stood there having a wee when this woman* stands next to me and asks if me and MrsD could help her organise a buffet.
> Still enjoying my wee I explained that we couldn't as we were doing a buffet ourselves.
> *the woman used to be a friend of ours but its been 20 years+ since we have seen her.
> As I say..... weird


Were you in the correct toilets?

You parted, you and your friend of 20 years ago, under awkward terms(Or she is about to come back into your life, at an awkward, and unexpected, time.) The fact that you carried on doing what you were doing shows that you were untroubled by this intrusion.
The question asked is not always a sign that help is needed. The fact that you said you were doing the very same, could indicate that she knows this and is offering help, now that you have confirmed her thoughts. Assuming you answered her truthfully.

Something you did many years ago is about to resurface. At an awkward time, for you, but you'll seek to dismiss it. Don't, there may be good news on the way. 
Which side did she stand at, left or right. And did this change as a result of your answer?
Seems a daft question, however you will notice that we tend to scan left to right.
On the right to both the above questions, you have something to look forward to.
On the left for both questions, you are leaving it in the past. It's gone, but you'll wonder what might have happened. 
Similar with her moving from right to left. Left to right is your past catching up with you and you taking it forward.

Did you wash your hands after your wee wee?
I hope you did!


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've done the ironing, cooked, eaten my breakfast and washed up
> I need to bake some more mince pies today as it's nearly Christmas


Do that, and they'll be gone before Monday!


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Still raining  i expect there will be more storms this winter so just bought a camping lantern in case the power goes off Olive Green Camping Lamp - Lantern Kerosene Paraffin Oil Military US Army Style | eBay can use olive oil in these which is non toxic. Got a couple of camping battery torch/lamps but they wouldnt last long. All i need now is an olive oil fuelled tv and computer


In an emergency you can light the end of a Brazil nut and it will burn like a candle for a short while. Do remember to suck the chocolate off first 😁


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can it be sold without the grant of probate?


The house can be put on the market, offers accepted and all the necessary legal stuff put in place but the sale can't be completed until probate is granted.
Apparently around 1 in 9 properties on the market are in this situation.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> In an emergency you can light the end of a Brazil nut and it will burn like a candle for a short while. Do remember to suck the chocolate off first 😁


Did you know that they renamed "Brazils" in Quality Street "The Purple One" after complaints that the Brazil but was no longer inside. "Removed on safety grounds" then done on mis-selling/trade description act!


----------



## numbnuts (11 Dec 2021)

24 mince pies made, I may go for a walk later
No reaction to my booster jab I'm glad to say


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2021)

Chilly and dreich walk done in a fine drizzle. Rain has just come on heavier now. Don’t think I’ll be back out.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2021)

Just nipped to the Spar and saw this house. Its in a decent area eg there is a semi for sale at £200k


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2021)

We have had egg on toast.

Fine misty drizzle here and can't see it stopping anytime soon either


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2021)

House prices have gone mad over the last 12 months especially in the country.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> House prices have gone mad over the last 12 months especially in the country.


Anything coming on the market here is sold literally within days just now. If you were looking for something it’s at the stage you would either need to have the money in the bank just to get a quick offer in, or be prepared to bridge if you hadn’t sold your own.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Were you in the correct toilets?
> 
> You parted, you and your friend of 20 years ago, under awkward terms(Or she is about to come back into your life, at an awkward, and unexpected, time.) The fact that you carried on doing what you were doing shows that you were untroubled by this intrusion.
> The question asked is not always a sign that help is needed. The fact that you said you were doing the very same, could indicate that she knows this and is offering help, now that you have confirmed her thoughts. Assuming you answered her truthfully.
> ...


1. I don't think I was in any toilet. I was just standing 'somewhere'.
2. She didn't offer any help. I had to hold it myself 
3. She stood to my left.
4. I can't recall washing my hands.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2021)

Estate agents here are putting leaflets through people's letter boxes Lmost begging people to sell their homes.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have had egg on toast.
> 
> Fine misty drizzle here and can't see it stopping anytime soon either


One egg between you ? Are you on hard times


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Estate agents here are putting leaflets through people's letter boxes Lmost begging people to sell their homes.


Same here, the more people buy and sell, the more commission they earn.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> One egg between you ? Are you on hard times




Surprisingly enough we had two eggs on two pieces of toast EACH.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Surprisingly enough we had two eggs on two pieces of toast EACH.


Ohhh then you must be wealthy.
Poached or fried ??


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ohhh then you must be wealthy.
> Poached or fried ??




Fried in olive oil


----------



## 12boy (11 Dec 2021)

Wind today 40 mph with 60 mph gusts and a high of -1C. This will continue through Sunday. Except for taking the dog out I won't be lounging about outside much today. People who like to walk will be walking in the malls today. Sure am glad I did the fence supports
Be safe and well..


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Surprisingly enough we had two eggs on two pieces of toast EACH.


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2021)

We had lunch in town today. Took my Good Lady down on the bus, the driver was good, he took his time, taking the wheelchair on the bus involves putting the chair against a backrest facing backward, the chairs held in place with its brakes, if the driver uses a lead right foot the chair can move around, if the floor of the bus is wet the chair can slide around I often sit oposite the chair with my feet against the footrests pining the chair against the backrest and stopping it moving round. We met up with my Brother In Law and his wife for a mornings shopping then lunch in one of the market cafes, it was a good morning, we enjoyed it.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just nipped to the Spar and saw this house. Its in a decent area eg there is a semi for sale at £200k
> View attachment 621499
> 
> View attachment 621500


Closure Order on a house!
What sort of "business" were they into?


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Fried in olive oil


Virgin or Extra Virgin?


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> 1. I don't think I was in any toilet. I was just standing 'somewhere'.
> 2. She didn't offer any help. I had to hold it myself
> 3. She stood to my left.
> 4. I can't recall washing my hands.


1. You were just like a knight of old then.
2. She was asking for your help, remember.
3. Your past is catching up on you.
4. I hope you didy touch the buffet!!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Virgin or Extra Virgin?




Extra virgin


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Extra virgin


The "expensive, good stuff" then.

Whether it is any better is open for debate though.


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2021)

We had ribeye steak n chips.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> We had ribeye steak n chips.


In which pub?


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> In which pub?


At home and washed down with a bottle of Exmoor 'Beast' 6%


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> At home and washed down with a bottle of Exmoor 'Beast' 6%


You feeling unwell!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2021)

Bad news........ Strictly is on
Good news.......it's the semi-final
Which means........
Great news............ it's the final next week
Even greater news......then it's finished for a year

FANTASTIC NEWS!!

Bournemouth 0 Blackburn Rovers 2

The Blues are going up......🤔🤔


----------



## Sterlo (11 Dec 2021)

I didn't think you fried in olive oil, it's got a low smoke point.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bad news........ Strictly is on
> Good news.......it's the semi-final
> Which means........
> Great news............ it's the final next week
> ...


Bad News: Christmas Special
https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/reali...tly-come-dancing-2021-christmas-dances-songs/


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I didn't think you fried in olive oil, it's got a low smoke point.


*Instructions*
1. Heat about 2 teaspoons of olive oil in a medium pan (about 9 inch diameter) over medium to high heat.
2. When olive oil is hot (after about 1-2 minutes), crack the egg in the pan and fry for about 2-3 minutes.
3. Once ends have browned, remove from pan.
4. Sprinkle with thick sea salt and freshly ground pepper.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Dec 2021)

Re strictly. If you don’t like it, don’t watch it . Simple’s 😀😀
Just like every other tv program.😀
If always seems to me the complaints on here always seem to come from men that just don’t like giving up control of the remote control for a hour or so 😂😂😂


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bad News: Christmas Special
> https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/reali...tly-come-dancing-2021-christmas-dances-songs/


Oh shoot


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Re strictly. If you don’t like it, don’t watch it . Simple’s 😀😀
> Just like every other tv program.😀
> If always seems to me the complaints on here always seem to come from men that just don’t like giving up control of the remote control for a hour or so 😂😂😂


Nope! My wife always has the remote.  I leave the room.

They're all on speed.......


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh shoot


You didn't think you'd escape on Christmas Day did you?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You didn't think you'd escape on Christmas Day did you?


It had crossed my mind. I'll have an early night......


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It had crossed my mind. I'll have an early night......


Or just don't let on that there is a Christmas special.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Or just don't let on that there is a Christmas special.


Going to bed early would be simpler!


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Going to bed early would be simpler!


Have a power failure, fuse blow, batteries die on you. And for the last two, you have no spares, as who'd need them at this time of year.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bad news........ Strictly is on
> Good news.......it's the semi-final
> Which means........
> Great news............ it's the final next week
> ...


Thank god for that. I hate those programmes


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2021)

I am now watching Bridget Jones on ITV.


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2021)

I'm perusing motorhomes on the web.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2021)

Good God. Watching ITV and the commercials came on. More reality crap. A new series called Cabins? How much more crap can they put on.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good God. Watching ITV and the commercials came on. More reality crap. A new series called Cabins? *How much more crap can they put on.*


You really want an answer to that?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Good God. Watching ITV and the commercials came on. More reality crap. A new series called Cabins? How much more crap can they put on.


I’m sure the tv producers think we are all brain dead imbeciles that want to sit engrossed in all that crap! It’s obviously popular or they wouldn’t keep making it I suppose. I haven’t watched anything tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm perusing motorhomes on the web.


That'll be the the third for fun then...............


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> That'll be the the third for fun then...............


How much does perusing the web cost these days!!
He's only looking, not touching.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm perusing motorhomes on the web.


Buy a coach, £30,000, and convert it to a motorhome. You can then fit the interior out to your own specification.

There's one at less than £9,000 on here.
https://www.coachandbusmarket.com/vehicles-for-sale/buses/


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m sure the tv producers think we are all brain dead imbeciles that want to sit engrossed in all that crap! It’s obviously popular or they wouldn’t keep making it I suppose. I haven’t watched anything tonight.


I'm waiting on that Christmas classic "Die Hard" to be shown.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2021)

I checked my finances and worked out that I had enough to limp through to my pension with £150 to spare after paying my fares for this visit to the Midlands. I treated my family to a pub lunch each and an extra round of drinks today. That was their Christmas presents taken care of!

Watching the Covid news today I decided that I had better stop waiting for a booster jab in Todmorden so I have booked one in Sowerby Bridge for the week after next. Only a 14 minute train journey, and a fare of £3.30.

If a local opportunity comes up before then I could switch to that.



classic33 said:


> I'm waiting on that Christmas classic "Die Hard" to be shown.


I'm sure it WAS on a few days ago!


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I checked my finances and worked out that I had enough to limp through to my pension with £150 to spare after paying my fares for this visit to the Midlands. I treated my family to a pub lunch each and an extra round of drinks today. That was their Christmas presents taken care of!
> 
> Watching the Covid news today I decided that I had better stop waiting for a booster jab in Todmorden so I have booked one in Sowerby Bridge for the week after next. Only a 14 minute train journey, and a fare of £3.30.
> 
> ...


Lidl vouchers still available!

There was a power failure at the Piece Hall this evening, which caused the walk-in vaccine clinic to be cancelled shortly after 15:00, two hours early.

Boots are supposed to be operating a walk-in policy in all their stores, where there is a vaccine clinic.

Maybe, but it's not Christmas yet!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Lidl vouchers still available!


I can't carry £40+ worth of shopping!

Okay, I _COULD_ but it would mean carrying a big rucksack plus 2 heavy shopping bags.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I can't carry £40+ worth of shopping!
> 
> Okay, I _COULD_ but it would mean carrying a big rucksack plus 2 heavy shopping bags.


Get enough for two and split the cost, and the load.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Get enough for two and split the cost, and the load.


I refer the honourable gentleman to my previous posts on the subject! 

(The friend who was going to share the shopping and discount with me couldn't make it to me until 2 days after expiry of the voucher. I confirmed with her that she _WOULD _be able to do £40+ worth of solo shopping by Wednesday evening and posted the voucher to her first class this morning, so she _SHOULD _get it in time if the PO can deliver as promised.)


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Buy a coach, £30,000, and convert it to a motorhome. You can then fit the interior out to your own specification.
> 
> There's one at less than £9,000 on here.
> https://www.coachandbusmarket.com/vehicles-for-sale/buses/


I wonder if one would need a PSV licence to drive one after the conversion?


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2021)

I think it is morning, but it's very dark outside


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I think it is morning, but it's very dark outside


Yep. Definitely morning and very dark. Think I’ll get out with the head torch on and enjoy the peace and quiet after my coffee and a quick browse.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks, the carers here.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I checked my finances and worked out that I had enough to limp through to my pension with £150 to spare after paying my fares for this visit to the Midlands. I treated my family to a pub lunch each and an extra round of drinks today. That was their Christmas presents taken care of!
> 
> Watching the Covid news today I decided that I had better stop waiting for a booster jab in Todmorden so I have booked one in Sowerby Bridge for the week after next. Only a 14 minute train journey, and a fare of £3.30.
> 
> ...



Which pub was it?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It had crossed my mind. I'll have an early night......


We have a separate lounge with tv where MrsD can watch Strictly etc in peace. It doesn't have Sky so I get to watch sport in the 'main' lounge.
I make sure she is comfy, get her a large whisky......jobs a good'n


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm perusing motorhomes on the web.


A BIG commitment. Have you thought of hiring one to make sure it's 'for you'?
I recall when one parked next to our van and it was a real WOW moment.......they can be fabulous.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We have a separate lounge with tv where MrsD can watch Strictly etc in peace. It doesn't have Sky so I get to watch sport in the 'main' lounge.
> I make sure she is comfy, get her a large whisky......jobs a good'n



We have a large through lounge, the TV is in the front my desktop is in the back, she has the remote most of the time, I'm not very interested in the TV, a lot of the time I'm on the computer in the back whilst she's watching the TV in the front, I'm aware of the TV but its only background noise.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2021)

I have lain awake in bed since stupid O'clock so got up at 05.30. It was very dark and quite chilly.
Today I will be doing erhh....not much.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2021)

Lol, I like this, someone put this up on YACf as an answer to a question.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm waiting on that Christmas classic "Die Hard" to be shown.


Welshie prefers the local version “ Dai Hard “


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Doggie walk on the beach first, then a stroll down to the Black Horse for Sunday lunch.



classic33 said:


> Buy a coach, £30,000, and convert it to a motorhome. You can then fit the interior out to your own specification.
> 
> There's one at less than £9,000 on here.
> https://www.coachandbusmarket.com/vehicles-for-sale/buses/


Too much hassle and they never turn out as good. They are also more difficult to sell on when converted than a proprietary motorhome.
Besides......I don't need to.



Dave7 said:


> A BIG commitment. Have you thought of hiring one to make sure it's 'for you'?
> I recall when one parked next to our van and it was a real WOW moment.......they can be fabulous.


Motorhome hire is ridiculously expensive and too many restrictions. Better to buy one, use it for however long, and then sell it on.
We have a good idea of what would fit our needs


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks, 
Granddaughter sleep over last night so I’m a bit knackered. Dug out an old DVD player that plugs into the MacBook and watched an old Scooby Doo film that I picked up in a charity shop.
We’ve put up very little tinsel this year, we wandered over the Heath last week armed with secateurs and a stout bag and got lots of Holly, it looks quite effective and quite restful with the green offset by red berries. Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2021)

Dull, grey, wet - dreich is a great word. So it looks like yet another bike ride gets cancelled. I'm not happy about this.

Nothing else planned. There is ironing which needs doing.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2021)

Batch 22, @Drago's band, pop up on my Facebook from time to time. This pic was immediately below yesterday's post.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Welshie prefers the local version “ Dai Hard “





. That's a good one


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Batch 22, @Drago's band, pop up on my Facebook from time to time. This pic was immediately below yesterday's post.
> View attachment 621607


Looks like our @Drago has been hitting the sun bed.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2021)

Morning. I don't think the ground here can take any more rain. It's running down the road.as it is. Trees have come down because the ground is so wet.

Quite mild though I must say.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2021)

I've decided to tough it out. If no one suggests we cancel I'll be riding. Nuts, bloody nuts.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2021)

I am back. 4 mile jog done, if I can even call it a jog these days. Sort of slow shuffle 

It definitely wasn't the 5 degrees the weather forecast was quoting as there was the odd sparkly bit. Soak in the bath and just finished my Weetabix and banana so time for a large mug of something hot.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm perusing motorhomes on the web.



Big demand for Motorhomes. Delivery dates for new are 6 months plus.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, mild and cloudy here.
Looking forward to the snowcross from Italy this afternoon.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I wonder if one would need a PSV licence to drive one after the conversion?



No. But if it is over 3.5tonne, you need a C1 category on your licence. Plus, if over 70, you need a medical, every 3 years, to keep the C1.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. 4 mile jog done, if I can even call it a jog these days. Sort of slow shuffle
> 
> It definitely wasn't the 5 degrees the weather forecast was quoting as there was the odd sparkly bit. Soak in the bath and just finished my Weetabix and banana so time for a large mug of something hot.


We used to call it the " survival shuffle " when the legs had given up the ghost towards the end of a long run.


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Big demand for Motorhomes. Delivery dates for new are 6 months plus.


Quite a number of places I've looked at have new ones in stock ready to go.
We'd buy a used one anyway. Couple of years old with next to no mileage on it.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We used to call it the " survival shuffle " when the legs had given up the ghost towards the end of a long run.




And what do you call it if the legs give up at the beginning of a run.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm waiting on that Christmas classic "Die Hard" to be shown.


I've just bought the DVDs all three of them from ebay so I'll watch them over Christmas


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Dec 2021)

Today’s history nugget that I’ve just been reading about is Elizabeth Stuart, daughter of James VI and brother of Charles I. She was married to the Elector of Palatine, their grandson became George I. I wish I could remember all this, I bet I will have forgotten by tomorrow !


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just bought the DVDs all three of them from ebay so I'll watch them over Christmas


That's cheating!


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And what do you call it if the legs give up at the beginning of a run.


Surrender


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2021)

I have risen!

Absolutely knackered. Christmas gig was exhausting. 4 hours playing, 2 of set up and dismantle, another 3 or 4 of mooching and waiting. Damn fine performance though.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm perusing motorhomes on the web.


When I win the lottery that's what I would buy or a narrow boat after watching his videos, he has made a load of them 250+

View: https://youtu.be/W3yX6EC5CDQ


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Which pub was it?


The Condom - bloody auto-correct - Couldn't - OFFS - _COUNDON_ - ha ha!!  Opposite where the old Coventry Rugby Club ground used to be. Apparently, it used to be a bit rough but it has a new young landlord who cleaned it up. We had a friendly waitress with a lovely Irish accent.

It wasn't gourmet food but we were happy with it.

The pub was pretty quiet until Coventry scored, when a huge cheer went up from the bar.

I am dog sitting my niece's dog. I had to rebond with him on Friday. He had something happen to him which has made him extremely anxious and aggressive towards men that he doesn't know well. This developed in one day when he was left in a house with builders working in another room. We are convinced that they must have done something horrible to him while my niece had nipped out.

it took me 2 hours to get him to stop snapping and snarling at me!

He is a very muscular little terrier. A great dog when he trusts you but a nightmare now when he doesn't.

Bloody sick animal abusers.

Aaaargh, he leapt up and went for me... 






... trying to lick my face! I think we are back to being pals.


----------



## Paulus (12 Dec 2021)

Good morning all. Dog walking done, although the fields are very boggy today. It is quite warm out though and the sun is trying to break through the clouds. 
MrsP put up the Christmas decorations yesterday, the dust has now settled so the vacuum cleaner has been worked hard this morning.
Now off to our friends place for lunch before Boris decrees that we can't meet up anymore.


----------



## Paulus (12 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We had a friendly waitress with a lovely Irish accent.


Ooh, some female Irish accents just melt your heart


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> When I win the lottery that's what I would buy or a narrow boat after watching his videos, he has made a load of them 250+
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/W3yX6EC5CDQ



He could moor up next to the pub.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2021)

Here is my new pal...









Paulus said:


> Ooh, some female Irish accents just melt your heart


It is a very expressive accent!


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> When I win the lottery that's what I would buy or a narrow boat after watching his videos, he has made a load of them 250+
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/W3yX6EC5CDQ



We very nearly bought a new narrow boat back in 2005. It was mid life crisis time and we were going to sell up, take pensions early, buy the boat and go continual cruising. We'd visited the boat builder several times, chosen the spec and were ready to order once we'd sold up.
We came sooo close to doing it!
Then I had the offer of a job transfer to Barnstaple...........and the rest is history.
I think it worked out well in the end!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> We very nearly bought a new narrow boat back in 2005. It was mid life crisis time and we were going to sell up, take pensions early, buy the boat and go continual cruising. We'd visited the boat builder several times, chosen the spec and were ready to order once we'd sold up.
> We came sooo close to doing it!
> Then I had the offer of a job transfer to Barnstaple...........and the rest is history.
> I think it worked out well in the end!


Narrow boating looks like a very peaceful way to travel, I've been on one


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2021)




----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> And what do you call it if the legs give up at the beginning of a run.


I’d call it A test of character and resolve ( or an effing nightmare ) Had that happen on a couple of occasions, no rhyme nor reason. Both occurrences were at the New Forest Marathon🤔. On the second occasion a few of my friends were waiting outside a pub in the beer garden at about 24 miles, so I stopped for a pint of Guinness 🍺 and a natter before heading for the finish.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 621630



The first flat share I was in after coming to Coventry had an outside toilet with no light in it, we were piddling by torchlight at night, the bath was in the kitchen.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2021)

Last nights show. That's it until the end of January for bookings. I need a bit of a rest, so not complaining. Practice, rehearsals, all the rest of it, really takes it out of you.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> The first flat share I was in after coming to Coventry had an outside toilet with no light in it, we were piddling by torchlight at night, the bath was in the kitchen.



Those were the good old days eh?


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> The first flat share I was in after coming to Coventry had an outside toilet with no light in it, we were piddling by torchlight at night, the bath was in the kitchen.


When I lived in Aussie we had what they called a "night toilet" it was outside and the council came round at night to empty it


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> The first flat share I was in after coming to Coventry had an outside toilet with no light in it, we were piddling by torchlight at night, the bath was in the kitchen.


Handy for having a bath while doing the dishes.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> When I win the lottery that's what I would buy or a narrow boat after watching his videos, he has made a load of them 250+
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/W3yX6EC5CDQ





A lot of people are selling their homes to live on narrowboats. A friend of mine did it over 24 years ago.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2021)

Oh dear... dog #2 has been brought back. He had an accident which would have been hilarious had he not injured himself doing it. He was trying to pee up against something on a walk and got his cocked up leg caught up. When he tried to lower his leg he couldn't and tripped over. He has damaged something in the calf/ankle area. He is lying opposite me looking very sorry for himself!

Trip to the vet first thing tomorrow if he isn't looking better.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 621630


That's a posh one, it's got a door!


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Those were the good old days eh?



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y3KEhWTnWvE


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2021)

Been another wander as there’s rain forecast soon. It’s certainly clouding over now. 

I might have a snuggle under the duvet later.


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2021)

Just returned from a very sedate (as befits my advancing years or dodary old got) 15 miles.First ride for two weeks


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> The first flat share I was in after coming to Coventry had an outside toilet with no light in it, we were piddling by torchlight at night, the bath was in the kitchen.


Married at 21.....we had a bog down the yard and washed in the kitchen sink.
No moaning like some of todays whimps.......if that was all you could afford then you just got on with it.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Married at 21.....we had a bog down the yard and washed in the kitchen sink.
> No moaning like some of todays whimps.......if that was all you could afford then you just got on with it.




Mr WD's family home had a bath In the kitchen and an outside toilet.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD's family home had a bath In the kitchen and an outside toilet.


At least he had a bath


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2021)

I've been for a walk, curry to follow


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2021)

Ailing dog eventually made a very sudden recovery!

He had been lying around feeling very fed up until he heard the sound of his mistress at the front door. He went from stretched out and poorly to leaping up at the door in about half a second! 

Only a hint of a limp now. Probably just a bit of a sprain.


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Married at 21.....we had a bog down the yard and washed in the kitchen sink.
> No moaning like some of todays whimps.......if that was all you could afford then you just got on with it.


You were lucky!!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> You were lucky!!


'appen! 

It has been a nice family visit but I am looking forward to next week back oop north. The forecast is good so I must get out on my bike and make the most of it.

All I have to do now is to avoid catching Covid in the next 10 days before my booster jab.


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> When I lived in Aussie we had what they called a "night toilet" it was outside and the council came round at night to empty it




we are the night shite shifters shifting shite by night


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Dec 2021)

Today’s walk was to take the bus into town then walk back via the canal basin, the West End, Dean Village, and the Water of Leith. Nice views of dippers and a grey wagtail. Several roars of the crowd as we passed near Tynecastle, away supporters I assume !


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been for a walk, curry to follow


 
I didn't enjoy the curry, it was a Waitrose one bought for me, chicken in a sauce, no mushrooms or any vegetables 
3/10 very poor


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I didn't enjoy the curry, it was a Waitrose one bought for me, chicken in a sauce, no mushrooms or any vegetables
> 3/10 very poor


You'll not be buying another, adding what you now know is missing?
Or, was it that bad.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Narrow boating looks like a very peaceful way to travel, I've been on one
> View attachment 621629


You might need to dress more often......


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been another wander as there’s rain forecast soon. It’s certainly clouding over now.
> 
> I might have a snuggle under the duvet later.


Is that some new type of chocolate biccy that I'm not aware of?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2021)

After 20 minutes the sun came out and stayed with us for the whole ride. Five minutes after getting home the rain started.

Who is it the sun shines on? 🤔 The righteous!

45 miles which I really enjoyed. First ride for 17 days and I was off the pace. 😢 I'm going to fix that. 15 avg is OK though.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is that some new type of chocolate biccy that I'm not aware of?


On the beach might be a bit wet, and cold today.

https://www.7up.com/en/recipes/snuggles-on-the-beach


----------



## Chief Broom (12 Dec 2021)

Afternoon folks  overcast today but that didnt matter as managed to get out for a spin. Was wondering if due to my inactivity lately whether my leg strengthening work would be going in reverse...alls well managed my hills in the usual gears  Bar end mirror works a treat and can see cars approaching from quite a distance. Still feeling guilty after giving the unwarranted bad feedback though...


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll not be buying another, adding what you now know is missing?
> Or, was it that bad.


No it was that bad, I suppose I just like my home made ones


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been for a walk, curry to follow


We are on curry, rice and nan.


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I am now watching Bridget Jones on ITV.


I didn’t watch it as I don’t like it , funny that 😂😀


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2021)

I have just watched Airplane.
Long time since I watched it but some very funny moments.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have just watched Airplane.
> Long time since I watched it but some very funny moments.




Is that the one with George the auto pilot ?


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Is that the one with George the auto pilot ?


Roger roger...


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Roger roger...


Why?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Roger roger...


No. George.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Is that the one with George the auto pilot ?


It is 
Where she gives him erhh ahh.....were she inflates him


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No. George.


As well as Roger!!


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2021)

What's your vector Victor?


----------



## numbnuts (12 Dec 2021)

Boris to address nation at 20:00


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> What's your vector Victor?


Zulu Alpha


----------



## postman (12 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Watched the original 'Wicker Man' today.
> Hadn't seen it since it was originally released. I ain't moving to Scotland!


All that just because he opened a can of Tennents on a Sunday.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Boris to address nation at 20:00


What we done now?


----------



## simongt (12 Dec 2021)

When I retire in about two years, ( although there's going to be trouble at t'mill at work regarding contracts next week, so it might be sooner - ! ), it's as case of where do I start with my wee list of 'things to do' plus my interests which have been sadly negelcted over the last few years - !
Oh and the GLW will still be working as she's younger than me - !


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2021)

simongt said:


> When I retire in about two years, ( although there's going to be trouble at t'mill at work regarding contracts next week, so it might be sooner - ! ), it's as case of where do I start with my wee list of 'things to do' plus my interests which have been sadly negelcted over the last few years - !
> Oh and the GLW will still be working as she's younger than me - !


Its not hard..........ride, ride, ride and then fit in other stuff! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> What we done now?


It'll be the party invite......... doesn't want to leave anyone out.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2021)

It's a pre-recorded statement......... they've started the party without us. How rude!


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It'll be the party invite......... doesn't want to leave anyone out.


Bring a bottle?


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Boris to address nation at 20:00


I wont be watching 🙁


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> I wont be watching 🙁


Don’t believe a word that comes out of his mouth anyway.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t believe a word that comes out of his mouth anyway.


Christmas is still going ahead, not certain about parties though.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Dec 2021)

The snowcrosses from Italy didn’t disappoint, very spectacular if somewhat sketchy at times !
After Strictly, the rest of the evening has been spent watching the 2019 Call the Midwife Christmas Special, the one from Lewis. Funny watching them filming at a blackhouse that Mrs F and I have stayed in, the Gatliff Trust Hostel at Gearannan.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's a pre-recorded statement......... they've started the party without us. How rude!


I take it you've let them know that they can't do that!!


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The snowcrosses from Italy didn’t disappoint, very spectacular if somewhat sketchy at times !
> After Strictly, the rest of the evening has been spent watching the 2019 Call the Midwife Christmas Special, the one from Lewis. Funny watching them filming at a blackhouse that Mrs F and I have stayed in, the Gatliff Trust Hostel at Gearannan.


Watched Vets on call, RTE, with two female vets from Tulla, on a farm whose owner I knew. 
Calfing problem, and there they were in the same cowshed I'd stood in more than once.


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2021)

I have risen! 1st!

I'm still tired from the weekend, and my diverticulitis has picked today to flare up so im not feeling great. I need to visit B&Q this morning, then thqts it for me all day.


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2021)

Morning all.
Bin lorries have been down our road, they are always quite early. 
It's still dark, and the forecast is for heavy cloud all day, so it may be one of those days when it doesn't really get light.
Another domestics day in the offing, the dust from the Christmas decorations is still settling. 
Got the fortnightly Sainsbury's delivery this afternoon to look forward to so another busy day in paradise beckons. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2021)

Good day. It seems to be calm outside in the darkness. Forecast has changed to 50% rain at 11.00 and 90% heavy rain by 13.00pm. Think we may have to shorten today's ride.

I have an earworm........I Wanna Hold Your Hand. Irritating. Going to iron now as if I don't I can't see it getting done for several days.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

LIDL run this morning - should be fun.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2021)

Coooeee. A calm start here for us and it's dark. 8 deg here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, calm and cloudy here.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2021)

Now it's getting lighter I can see it's once again a misty day. Quite a grey looking sky as well.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2021)

Morning all. Not a moan and not after sympathy here.......just trying to explain.
That fatigue hit me this morning.
I got up fine at 0600. Was stood having a shave when it suddenly came on and I had to sit down. Legs turned to lead. Then the sweating and shakes came on... ....pouring with sweat.
Managed to get down stairs and am sat now hoping its a short bout.
I will moan more
report back later.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2021)

It looks like my Birthday Bimble is off, the forecast was for a dry day but now its raining and the carer isn't here yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> It looks like my Birthday Bimble is off, the forecast was for a dry day but now its raining and the carer isn't here yet.


Is it your birthday? Happy Birthday.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it your birthday? Happy Birthday.



Thank you, I'm 70 today.


----------



## Sterlo (13 Dec 2021)

Many happy returns @dave r


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2021)

Happy birthday @dave r


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Thank you, I'm 70 today.


🎵Happy Birthday to you 🎵
Have a good one


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Thank you, I'm 70 today.


A mere child.
Happy birthday


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Thank you, I'm 70 today.


Happy Birthday Dave. Hope you make it out even for a short celebratory bimble.

Quite a bit milder here so safe underfoot so I headed up through the town to do the hilly walk this morning. It's a good workout as there's nearly 700 feet of altitude over just over 5 miles. It was gone 8 before I could switch off the head torch though.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Thank you, I'm 70 today.


Happy Birthday Dave, and many more of them 🎉🍾🎁


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Dec 2021)

Morning folks and happy birthday to Dave r  
Dry here and fine for a ride except i have to wait and sign for a parcel  The most annoying wait known to man/woman....will it come first thing or will it arrive late or with apologies tomorrow. Or will it get washed up on some beach with Tom Hanks.............Wilson....Wilson.......WILSON!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2021)

Well yet again today we have that misty rain. I am getting a tad sick of it now.


----------



## postman (13 Dec 2021)

Happy birthday to you 70,it's all uphill from now on,or it feels like it.Have a bit of cake 🎂great yourself.


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Dec 2021)

Happy birthday @dave r


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Thank you, I'm 70 today.


Happy Birthday, Dave. It's a pity that you didn't get your ride in. 

I am heading home soon. I would like the drizzle to stop while I walk to the station, please!


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well yet again today we have that misty rain. I am getting a tad sick of it now.


Err you do live in mid wales you know, you should be used to it my now. That is the dominant weather pattern . 
As a Shropshire boy , my Welsh grandad always said to me ‘ don’t go to mid wales , it rains ‘ .😂😂😂
And as he was born near Welshpool I have always followed his advice 😀😀


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Err you do live in mid wales you know, you should be used to it my now. That is the dominant weather pattern .
> As a Shropshire boy , my Welsh grandad always said to me ‘ don’t go to mid wales , it rains ‘ .😂😂😂
> And as he was born near Welshpool I have always followed his advice 😀😀



Yep. I keep getting told that but you can have too much of a good thing.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2021)

Little wander round for a few bits and pieces from the supermarket. It felt colder than it did earlier. Still a decent day though. I was good and didn't buy any rubbish.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Little wander round for a few bits and pieces from the supermarket. It felt colder than it did earlier. Still a decent day though. I was good and didn't buy any rubbish.


We are shopping tomorrow. We won't have to do it again until after christmas


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2021)

I've made two fruit cakes one a round one and the other rectangle loaf shape as there was enough mixture left over from the round one, had the fruit soaking for three days in a large slug of brandy and a larger slug of sherry.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Happy Birthday, Dave. It's a pity that you didn't get your ride in.
> 
> I am heading home soon. I would like the drizzle to stop while I walk to the station, please!



I've got the bimble penciled in for Thursday, no club Thursday so as long as the weather cooperates it should be OK.


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2021)

Just got back from a bimble around the lanes. It is quite warm with next to no breeze. But it is really damp, not quite drizzle but still getting wet on the outside, and sweaty on the inside.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Dec 2021)

Happy birthday @dave r 🎂


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2021)

Hmmm........MrsD likes this one.


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 621803
> 
> 
> Hmmm........MrsD likes this one.


I bet she does
Go on, how much is it, and how many berths does it have?


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> I bet she does
> Go on, how much is it, and how many berths does it have?


4 berth and 69k.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> It looks like my Birthday Bimble is off, the forecast was for a dry day but now its raining and the carer isn't here yet.



Happy birthday anyway


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2021)

Mr WD and I just had a senior moment. Took us 10 minutes to figure out how to remove the dust bag from inside the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> 4 berth and 69k.


You need one that slides a mini car inside 
Serious question.
If you tow a van then you have a car to get around. Will you not miss having that ?


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> 4 berth and 69k.


You could live easily in that.
Might be a bit difficult negotiating some/most of the lanes in the West country though.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD and I just had a senior moment. Took us 10 minutes to figure out how to remove the dust bag from inside the vacuum cleaner.


HaHa..... may I top that.
Bearing in mind I wasn't well earlier on.
Upstairs we have an electric shower ie pull a cord and press a button.
So, stood there doing my best impression of NumbNuts in the nude.
Pulled the cord.....nothing.
On, off, on, off.....nothing.
Had just given up when it (slowly) dawned on me....... I hadn't pressed the button


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You need one that slides a mini car inside
> Serious question.
> If you tow a van then you have a car to get around. Will you not miss having that ?


We're not having that one - something smaller will do and a pair of electric bikes to nip around on.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2021)

We has drizzle, you know the one that really wets you, so trike ride cancelled so it the walk.
I've got three Christmas cards now ....have to go and find a short piece of string


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> We has drizzle, you know the one that really wets you, so trike ride cancelled so it the walk.
> I've got three Christmas cards now ....have to go and find a short piece of string


Get a long piece of string, but double it up. You never know


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> We're not having that one - something smaller will do and a pair of electric bikes to nip around on.


Sounds good.
Enjoy yourselves.
Another question if I may.
Years ago I recall reading that if someone eg your brother is completely left out of a will then they can contest it.
If eg they are left just a small amount then they cannot contest it.
Am I correct or am I mixed up ?


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2021)

One for you runners.
Its raining.
I just passed a jogger wearing a woolen too and cotton type leggings.
Why ??
Even a cheap breathable showerproof will do the job.
I have never been a 'Mo' with her fabulous gear but when I used to run I made sure I had appropriate stuff.


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 621803
> 
> 
> Hmmm........MrsD likes this one.



Nice , not easy to park though 😂.
Is the camper van going to as well as the caravan or a replacement for it . 😀


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Nice , not easy to park though 😂.
> Is the camper van going to as well as the caravan or a replacement for it . 😀


That would be a traffic hazard with the caravan hitched to the back of that.


----------



## pawl (13 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t believe a word that comes out of his mouth anyway.




Or any of his other orifices 😊


----------



## pawl (13 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> It looks like my Birthday Bimble is off, the forecast was for a dry day but now its raining and the carer isn't here yet.




Happy birthday Have a good un


----------



## pawl (13 Dec 2021)

Quick visit to M&S to collect a few odds and sods Pleased to see the majority of people wearing face 😷 mask 😷


----------



## pawl (13 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD and I just had a senior moment. Took us 10 minutes to figure out how to remove the dust bag from inside the vacuum cleaner.




Good grief how old is the vacuum cleaner Are vacuum cleaners still made with dust bags.Mind you I tried to detach the dust thing Took me ages to find how to open it Never had a problem with the old Eubank push cleaner


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2021)

Adult humour from my facebook page this afternoon, Lol!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Dec 2021)

Cakes


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Cakes
> 
> View attachment 621820


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Cakes
> 
> View attachment 621820


Just need a nice pot of tea to go with them.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> We're not having that one - something smaller will do and a pair of electric bikes to nip around on.



Don't know how much experience you have of Motorhome/Campervan?, I may be teaching my granny to suck eggs?

For ease of parking/negotiating smaller roads, a Van Conversion type is best, but, you have to live with the lack of space. Not such a big deal, if, say touring (southern) Europe, in good weather, but, not so good in wet and/or cold UK in winter (or even summer).

A medium size coach built, or A Class, say upto 7 metres, will give reasonable space for two, without being a nightmare to park and negotiate smaller roads.

Watch out for the payload, some vans have very small payloads. it is surprising how additional weight builds up. Two e-bikes could easily be 30kg.

We have a Chausson 610. 6.7 metres, and, before that an Autotrail Apache. Before Covid, we toured lots of Europe (France, Germany, Italy, Hungary, Sweden, Norway, Croatia, Slovenia, Czech Republic), as well as lots of the UK. We have always had Fiat/Puegot cab, with no problems, but, I am sure the Ford cabs are equally good. IMHO, choice of layout is crucial, including bed type (fixed/dropdown/make up. Again, IMHO, make up, is least desirable, you win on space, but, having to makeup the bed, every day for several weeks or months soon becomes a chore.

Edited: To add: You also need to think about where you will keep in, when not actually in use. This may impact size. You can keep them in storage, but, IMHO, that is a chore, for things like, keeping batteries topped up, packing to go away, etc etc

Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2021)

This is more like it! Friday we had many hundreds of people crammed into 4 carriages. Today it seems to be a hundred or so in 9 carriages - loads of space!

What is going on...? Just peeing at Birmingham New St station, observing strict male peeing protocol - stare forwards and do NOT look left or right. Suddenly, a mop appears between me and the man on my left. The mop is being wielded by a 30ish year old woman... It put me right off!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Good grief how old is the vacuum cleaner Are vacuum cleaners still made with dust bags.Mind you I tried to detach the dust thing Took me ages to find how to open it Never had a problem with the old Eubank push cleaner




It's about 16 years old now. I have a Dyson battery one that doesn't have bags. I don't use my big vacuum much as you can tell.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> This is more like it! Friday we had many hundreds of people crammed into 4 carriages. Today it seems to be a hundred or so in 9 carriages - loads of space!
> 
> What is going on...? Just peeing at Birmingham New St station, observing strict male peeing protocol - stare forwards and do NOT look left or right. Suddenly, a mop appears between me and the man on my left. The mop is being wielded by a 30ish year old woman... It put me right off!




Brummie women. Nothing phases them. You gotta love em


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2021)

Here is a little hint...

*WHEELCHAIR SPACE*

_Priority by law_

Please do not use this area for luggage. There is a dedicated storage space for luggage at the other end of this coach.


Let me translate for you - don't be selfish, don't be stupid, move your bloody suitcase!!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD and I just had a senior moment. Took us 10 minutes to figure out how to remove the dust bag from inside the vacuum cleaner.


We have a " Henry " and it's great. Made in Somerset and a great bit of kit. Very reliable and really easy to repair. Back in the '80's the company that I worked for at the time had a contract with British Gas to service the electrical equipment for the engineers in our region. Each BG engineer had a " Henry " as part of their kit. Once a week a big lorry would turn up with a consignment of Henrys, electric drills and the like, to be repaired, and to collect what had been serviced. It took less than 10 minutes to strip one down, remove and fit a new motor, check everything, clean, reassemble and test. The spares were inexpensive. There's a reason that contract cleaners, hotels and various institutions use them, they are rugged and can take a load of abuse.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds good.
> Enjoy yourselves.
> Another question if I may.
> Years ago I recall reading that if someone eg your brother is completely left out of a will then they can contest it.
> ...


Funny you should say that - I've just been on the phone to my solicitor and amended my will to do exactly that. Leaving my brother 2k.


Exlaser2 said:


> Nice , not easy to park though 😂.
> Is the camper van going to as well as the caravan or a replacement for it . 😀


We're keeping the caravan and will make a decision whether to keep the moho when we get back.


BoldonLad said:


> Don't know how much experience you have of Motorhome/Campervan?, I may be teaching my granny to suck eggs?
> 
> For ease of parking/negotiating smaller roads, a Van Conversion type is best, but, you have to live with the lack of space. Not such a big deal, if, say touring (southern) Europe, in good weather, but, not so good in wet and/or cold UK in winter (or even summer).
> 
> ...


I'm used to driving vans and lorries up to 7.5t - not a problem for me.
Storage isn't a problem either.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2021)

The guard just asked if it was MY suitcase...!

It turns out that an old woman had left it in a luggage space behind me but stood upright on its wheels. It had rolled across into the wheelchair space. It has been securely stowed away now.

Exciting afternoon on the trains - ho ho!

It is great when the trains are on time and not crowded.


----------



## Bromptonaut (13 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> What is going on...? Just peeing at Birmingham New St station, observing strict male peeing protocol - stare forwards and do NOT look left or right. Suddenly, a mop appears between me and the man on my left. The mop is being wielded by a 30ish year old woman... It put me right off!



Colleague of mine 40 or so years ago, sort of age then that I am now, suffered from older men's trouble and stood over long at the urinal. 

The elderly West Indian lady who was charged with cleaning the gent's bogs usually waited patiently for him to emerge. Occasionally though she lost patience and would mop round his feet while muttering fiercely in Jamaican patois...


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Dec 2021)

Bromptonaut said:


> Colleague of mine 40 or so years ago, sort of age then that I am now, suffered from older men's trouble and stood over long at the urinal.
> 
> The elderly West Indian lady who was charged with cleaning the gent's bogs usually waited patiently for him to emerge. Occasionally though she lost patience and would mop round his feet while muttering fiercely in Jamaican patois...


As a very young man in the late 1960’s I decided to visit Sweden. I caught the ferry from Immingham to Gothenburg IIRC. I went for a shower at the railway station in Gothenburg, I seem to remember them being in an area of the Public toilets, and being mortified when a lady cleaner came in and started mopping up 😮


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2021)

Bromptonaut said:


> Colleague of mine 40 or so years ago, sort of age then that I am now, suffered from older men's trouble and stood over long at the urinal.
> 
> The elderly West Indian lady who was charged with cleaning the gent's bogs usually waited patiently for him to emerge. Occasionally though she lost patience and would mop round his feet while muttering fiercely in Jamaican patois...


Similar happened when I had showered after squash.
Stood in the nude when a cleaner walked in..........
Me... "what do you think you are doing"?
Her.... "don't worry, I've seen lots of them"
Me....."well you've not seen this one so sod off"
She just walked off chuckling.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> We have tried them. Be interested to hear what you think. I will not colour your judgement with my verdict.


Time for our Parsley Box verdict, having now consumed all but one of the meals received back in October. Actually, we were quite happy with them, in fact I’ve now ordered some more. They are a bit pricey and not very big. We found that in order to make a meal of them we had to do lots of additional veg. But they are tasty and we really like that they can be stored in a cupboard so are ready to go whenever we want, no defrosting required. I quite liked the wine that came with them too, they have a number of wines available in half and quarter bottles so I’ve ordered a few more of those too.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2021)

Thank god women don't have to put up with men cleaning womens toilets. If they tried, they would be hung from the ceiling by their fingertips.....or worse


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2021)

We are gearing up to go out**
We joined the Irish club a short while ago. It's very nice and seems to have nice clientele.
Tonight (1800) they are laying on a free meal of OAPs. No idea what it will be. We shall see.
**TBH we are half inclined not to go with this Covid rising rapidly but our friends will be waiting for us.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Time for our Parsley Box verdict, having now consumed all but one of the meals received back in October. Actually, we were quite happy with them, in fact I’ve now ordered some more. They are a bit pricey and not very big. We found that in order to make a meal of them we had to do lots of additional veg. But they are tasty and we really like that they can be stored in a cupboard so are ready to go whenever we want, no defrosting required. I quite liked the wine that came with them too, they have a number of wines available in half and quarter bottles so I’ve ordered a few more of those too.


We have been trying Wiltshire Farm Foods recently. Excellent service and quality.
Like yours, they are tight with the veg but it suits MrsDs appetite at the moment.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We joined the Irish club a short while ago. It's very nice and seems to have nice clientele.
> Tonight (1800) they are laying on a free meal of OAPs. No idea what it will be. We shall see.


Potatoes?


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Time for our Parsley Box verdict, having now consumed all but one of the meals received back in October. Actually, we were quite happy with them, in fact I’ve now ordered some more. They are a bit pricey and not very big. We found that in order to make a meal of them we had to do lots of additional veg. But they are tasty and we really like that they can be stored in a cupboard so are ready to go whenever we want, no defrosting required. I quite liked the wine that came with them too, they have a number of wines available in half and quarter bottles so I’ve ordered a few more of those too.


Come on Flick, I thought these would be more your thing:


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ry4QBQejFU


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Time for our Parsley Box verdict, having now consumed all but one of the meals received back in October. Actually, we were quite happy with them, in fact I’ve now ordered some more. They are a bit pricey and not very big. We found that in order to make a meal of them we had to do lots of additional veg. But they are tasty and we really like that they can be stored in a cupboard so are ready to go whenever we want, no defrosting required. I quite liked the wine that came with them too, they have a number of wines available in half and quarter bottles so I’ve ordered a few more of those too.



Interesting. Similar to our verdict, ie tasty enough, but, a bit small. I suspect they are sized for less active people, who don’t need to eat so much. For now, we have ditched them, but, perhaps in the future.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We are gearing up to go out**
> We joined the Irish club a short while ago. It's very nice and seems to have nice clientele.
> Tonight (1800) they are laying on a free meal *of* OAPs. *No idea what it will be*. We shall see.
> **TBH we are half inclined not to go with this Covid rising rapidly but our friends will be waiting for us.



Well it seems it will be an OAP!!!!! We await your review................................


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2021)

Well No 2 son needs his booster and by coincidence received a letter today offering a flu jab and booster. Can I find anywhere offering flu jabs? No! Went on the NHS website for a booster.....................you are number 10854 in the queue!!!!!!  Got rejected several times only to realise when entering the NHS number it has to include the spaces 123 456 7890. Finally got one for 8.50 tomorrow. Can't complain about that.

In other news very happy with today's ride though four bailed due to forecast rain which we got for ten minutes. Three of us very pleased with a 40 mile smash to get to the cafe at 17mph avg. Then a steady 12 miles home to finish with 15.5 avg. Happy with this and have to keep it going till March 31st to get myself back to my 2020 form. I've been way of the pace this year and disappointed in myself.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2021)

Just catching up with everything today. Happy Birthday @dave r hope you get a great ride in on Thursday


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank god women don't have to put up with men cleaning womens toilets. If they tried, they would be hung from the ceiling by their fingertips.....or worse


Yeah, why is that? I can't say I'm phased by female cleaners but it seems to me they are potentially as vulnerable as women would be if a man was cleaning their toilets.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Come on Flick, I thought these would be more your thing:
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ry4QBQejFU



There were quite a few viewers who initially thought this was genuine. I particularly liked the heating element made from a piece of a Trident Submarine nuclear reactor core 😂 It's a great channel, I've been subscribed to the BigClive Youtube channel for several years now, and his brother Ralphy has a channel where he rates various Whiskys. ( though I'm not sure if he's being serious as some of his appraisals are a bit " Jilly Goulden "


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Potatoes?


Last meal MrsD had there was Irish stew.
I shall report back


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2021)

I struggled to understand the F1 thing over the last 24 hours. Well done Eddie Jordan for speaking plain English and giving a proper explanation on BBC Breakfast programme this morning.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank god women don't have to put up with men cleaning womens toilets. If they tried, they would be hung from the ceiling by their fingertips.....or worse


My stepdaughter and I had met up at the Bull Ring for lunch and when I came out of the toilets I told her what had just happened. She said that she has seen male cleaners in women's toilets and didn't really like it.

In the toilets today the urinals were not the type that had privacy panels between them (which would have offered some shelter from marauding cleaners) - these were 'open plan', so it would be pretty difficult to clean between them without copping an eyeful. Or in my case, a quarter of an eyeful! 



PaulSB said:


> Can I find anywhere offering flu jabs?


I was just looking locally and the Boots pharmacies here do them. Try your local one?


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> I have risen! 1st!
> 
> I'm still tired from the weekend, and my diverticulitis has picked today to flare up so im not feeling great. I need to visit B&Q this morning, then thqts it for me all day.


CoAmoxiclav?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2021)

Jeez. Steve over the road is out for his vape. He should really give up. Coughing his lungs up and seems to have been coughing like that for months. Presume he’s been checked out.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez. Steve over the road is out for his vape. He should really give up. Coughing his lungs up and seems to have been coughing like that for months. Presume he’s been checked out.



Doesn't sound good.


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez. Steve over the road is out for his vape. He should really give up. Coughing his lungs up and seems to have been coughing like that for months. Presume he’s been checked out.


I gave up smoking about 20 something years ago and then oddly got asthma...Since riding though i havent had a attack at all though i carry an inhalor just in case


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2021)

If I told my children there used to be a phone number you could call to find out the time would they believe me?

Not much happening here.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> I gave up smoking about 20 something years ago and then oddly got asthma...Since riding though i havent had a attack at all though i carry an inhalor just in case




Nearly 10 years ago for me. I couldn't afford to smoke now. The average price for 20 is nearly £14.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Nearly 10 years ago for me. I couldn't afford to smoke now. The average price for 20 is nearly £14.


I don't know how long it is since I smoked but £14? WOW! Surely that stops people.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2021)

A big thank you to all those that wished me a happy birthday today, its been a day that hasn't gone to plan but I've had a good day. Originally I was planning to celebrate my 70th with a 70 mile ride, but with the deterioration in my Good Ladies mobility I had to abandon that, then I was going to do my Hatton loop, 32 miles, but the weather scuppered that. Instead I spent the morning changing beds and doing washing, in the afternoon I was wrapping Xmas presents and writing cards. We spent the evening down the club with my Brother In Law and friends, had a cider and played bingo, I won a tenner.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I don't know how long it is since I smoked but £14? WOW! Surely that stops people.



I stopped in 1977.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2021)

Saw this today on my ride. I think it's wonderful.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> A big thank you to all those that wished me a happy birthday, its been a day that hasn't gone to plan but I've had a good day. Originally I was planning to celebrate my 70th with a 70 mile ride, but with the deterioration in my Good Ladies mobility I had to abandon that, then I was going to do my Hatton loop, 32 miles, but the weather scuppered that. Instead I spent the morning changing beds and doing washing, in the afternoon I was wrapping Xmas presents and writing cards. We spent the evening down the club with my Brother In Law and friends, had a cider and played bingo, I won a tenner.


Well it may not have gone to plan but lots got done and you won £10.

Hopefully that clears the way for 70 on Thursday.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2021)

And with the tenner extra cake!!


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well it may not have gone to plan but lots got done and you won £10.
> 
> Hopefully that clears the way for 70 on Thursday.



Unfortunately I can't leave my Good Lady on her own for long enough to do a 70 mile ride, two or two and a half hours max, so I'm looking to do my Hatton loop wich is about 32 miles.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> And with the tenner extra cake!!



I shared the tenner with my Good Lady, I'm not doing cafe stops whilst I'm doing short rides.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Potatoes?



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zjuwh_vt9sk


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I don't know how long it is since I smoked but £14? WOW! Surely that stops people.




Apparently not


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I struggled to understand the F1 thing over the last 24 hours. Well done Eddie Jordan for speaking plain English and giving a proper explanation on BBC Breakfast programme this morning.


An Irish ex banker, who can speak Gaelic giving an explanation in plain english?


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> CoAmoxiclav?


Bless you!


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> If I told my children there used to be a phone number you could call to find out the time would they believe me?
> 
> Not much happening here.


Was, was!!
123 from your mobile, cost 50p!


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I stopped in 1977.


55p back then.

https://www.retrowow.co.uk/social_history/70s/cost_1977.php


----------



## 12boy (13 Dec 2021)

Sorry so late but Happy Birthday Dave the R. Perhaps there will be a good ride soon.
Apparently my varicose vein procedure was totally succesful. But still too windy to ride and will be till Wednesday.
Dirk, the popular option here are Ford Transit Vans, Mercedes and a rebadged Fiat Ducato FWD work vans built up by companies like Winnebago in some pretty sweet RVs. Big enough for showers and fairly large quarters. I think the price is around $100 k. Fairly easy to park and fairly reliable


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Sorry so late but Happy Birthday Dave the R. Perhaps there will be a good ride soon.
> Apparently my varicose vein procedure was totally succesful. But still too windy to ride and will be till Wednesday.
> Dirk, the popular option here are Ford Transit Vans, Mercedes and a rebadged Fiat Ducato FWD work vans built up by companies like Winnebago in some pretty sweet RVs. Big enough for showers and fairly large quarters. I think the price is around $100 k. Fairly easy to park and fairly reliable



Thank you.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> 55p back then.
> 
> https://www.retrowow.co.uk/social_history/70s/cost_1977.php



Interesting, I used to roll my own.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2021)

I gave up smoking in 1987. So, now I have been more than half my life smoke free.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2021)

One drag of a fag years ago, aged about eight. Dropped the fag, nearly setting the hayfield alight.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well it may not have gone to plan but lots got done and you won £10.
> 
> Hopefully that clears the way for 70 on Thursday.


I managed 68 on my 68th. It was cold, the wind was very strong and I was Knackered. Recovery Time was good though which pleased me.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> One drag of a fag years ago, aged about eight. Dropped the fag, nearly setting the hayfield alight.


MrsD often recalls when she just 12. Her and 2 other girls got hold of a single fag and decided to light up in the school toilets. MrsD went 1st, lit it and promptly dropped it down the pan..........she was not popular


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD often recalls when she just 12. Her and 2 other girls got hold of a single fag and decided to light up in the school toilets. MrsD went 1st, lit it and promptly dropped it down the pan..........she was not popular


The adults were taking a break, having a smoke with their cuppas. I was given the job of taking a fag over to a nearby tram and told to try it. I did, dropping it whilst coughing.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Unfortunately I can't leave my Good Lady on her own for long enough to do a 70 mile ride, two or two and a half hours max, so I'm looking to do my Hatton loop wich is about 32 miles.


How about a compromise - do it in km instead? 70 km = 43.5 miles. (It would also set a precedent to make it possible to 'ride your age' for longer. For example - 80 km would be a lot easier at 80 than 80 miles!)


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Interesting, I used to roll my own.



With a machine or were you dexterous and could do them by hand ? 😀


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Interesting, I used to roll my own.





Exlaser2 said:


> With a machine or were you dexterous and could do them by hand ? 😀


I have acquired archive footage of Dave in action...!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2021)

In case any of you slept through your Greek classes at school, here is the Star Trek guide on how to pronounce '_omicron'_...


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Was, was!!
> 123 from your mobile, cost 50p!



Now that is plain daft........using a device enabled to automatically and precisely check and update time to call a service to check the time!!


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2021)

I have risen!

Still feel absolutely knackered


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Dec 2021)

Been up for an hour or so reading. Today is blue bin, veg box and walking group. It’s also supposed to be our “ Second Tuesday “ pub outing but one of our group is waiting on test results as he was in contact with someone who’s since tested positive. 
Ah well, onwards and upwards!
Stay safe folks ☕️🎁👍


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2021)

Morning all.
Well, yesterdays visit to the Irish club was fantastic.
As new members we had no idea what to expect but it was excellent.
We arrived at 1830 and took our 'reserved' seats.
Highlights were...........
1. It was free to OAPs
2. Every body got a ticket for a free drink, beer or spirits.
3. The food was amazing. Main offering was hog roast. There was also a good range of sandwiches and salads etc plus mince pies n cream.
4. They had a singer on.....terrific voice (I will attach a clip)**
5. Stand up bingo ......which I had never heard of.
We left at 2200 as I was still not really well but as the singer was due for another stint I imagine it was a late finish.
**CC won't allow the video clip as its too large.


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Very poor night's sleep - mind was racing all night.
An afternoon nap should help me catch up.
Watched a very entertaining film yesterday. 'Secondhand Lions' starring Michael Caine and Robert Duval. Had the feel of 'Big Fish' about it. (Another great film)


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2021)

Morning. Been awake for hours. 

Shopping day for us. We will get all the food shopping done for Christmas. Won't need to shop again until next year. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> With a machine or were you dexterous and could do them by hand ? 😀



Machine.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have acquired archive footage of Dave in action...!




I remember a weekend in Paris by coach many years ago, on the bottom of the Champs-Élysées in heavy traffic I spotted a bloke pedalling through the traffic no handed rolling a fag.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember a weekend in Paris by coach many years ago, on the bottom of the Champs-Élysées in heavy traffic I spotted a bloke pedalling through the traffic no handed rolling a fag.


I’d have been more impressed if he’d had a Pink Floyd album cover resting on the handlebars while he rolled a “ Moroccan Woodbine “ 😁


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Dec 2021)

Morning all


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, overcast and windy here.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Very poor night's sleep - mind was racing all night.
> An afternoon nap should help me catch up.
> Watched a very entertaining film yesterday. 'Secondhand Lions' starring Michael Caine and Robert Duval. Had the feel of 'Big Fish' about it. (Another great film)


Was that on TV?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember a weekend in Paris by coach many years ago, on the bottom of the Champs-Élysées in heavy traffic I spotted a bloke pedalling through the traffic no handed rolling a fag.


We did that years ago.....very enjoyable.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2021)

Just been to Aldi. Its very foggy out there. Mersey ferries are suspended so it must be bad.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2021)

I forced Mr WD out of bed. It's quite misty here again, but I.am off to do my shopping. I'm going out now and I may be some time.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We did that years ago.....very enjoyable.


Pedalling through traffic, no hands, in Paris enjoyable!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2021)

Morning. Blustery and drizzly walk done but reasonably mild. 

I used to make the odd very poor roll up for some of the women in segregation that weren't allowed their own stuff in the cell. 

There was a post on Facebook asking who people thought were bands that deserved more recognition and it suddenly dawned on me that I quite liked Nazareth in my younger days so found an album on Prime and listening to it just now.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2021)

Good morning from a local vaccination centre. A pop up organised on Sunday. Very busy with queues out the door to register then back outside to queue again for the jab. Appointments only with walk-ins being turned away as there are so many appointments. Quite a few walk-ins. Had to wait 40 minutes.

Sounds like good news to me to see so many people going for it. Lots of chat and joking.

👍


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  drizzly and breezy here, not a riding day. Ive been ordering up spares i might need in case my elderly laptop expires ie tyres, brake cables, and the like. A trigger shifter and cable was only 14 squids so got one of those to.....of course it will be the part i dont have which'll break


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  drizzly and breezy here, not a riding day. Ive been ordering up spares i might need in case my elderly laptop expires ie tyres, brake cables, and the like. A trigger shifter and cable was only 14 squids so got one of those to.....of course it will be the part i dont have which'll break


I got confused initially. Couldn't understand why your laptop might need tyres


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2021)

How appropriate....listening to Nazareth and My White Bicycle has just come on.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.

"It's a boy!" 

Tam shouted tears rolling down his face... 

"I don't believe it!" 

"A boy!"

It was at that moment he decided never to visit Thailand ever again....


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2021)

Just for you Mo


----------



## numbnuts (14 Dec 2021)

morning


----------



## Paulus (14 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Just for you Mo



I quite liked Nazareth , this was one of my favourite 

View: https://youtu.be/ylW6sC6NNhY


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2021)

I am going to pop round to Boots and try to book a flu jab. It might be easier than trying to get through on the phone to reception at the local health centre. Will shop at Lidl and pick up a Metro on the same outing. 

That would probably be enough time out of the house for today. I have things to catch up on after my family visit at the weekend.

My younger sister was complaining at the cost of fuel on Saturday. She had spent nearly £100 to get from the Exeter area to Coventry and back. I was able to get to Exeter and back on the train from Todmorden for less than that a couple of months ago - with the help of my Senior railcard. That is about 50% further. Mind you, there were 2 people in the car. Rail travel can be cheaper than driving if only a driver is in the car. Once passengers are added, maybe not!


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Was that on TV?


No. I streamed it.
https://fmovies.co/film/secondhand-lions-6070?play=1


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2021)

Been to Planet Bike in Barnstaple this morning, looking at electric bikes....
Liked the look of this one.
https://ezego.bike/product/commute-int-gents/


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I don't know how long it is since I smoked but *£14? WOW! Surely that stops people.*



I haven't smoked since I had a Newspaper round (age 15, 1962), but, I am reliably informed the illegal options are cheaper than smoking now (haven't tried them, personally).


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Dec 2021)

Well thats good news  heard from the Council about getting me re-housed and theyre going to send someone to inspect the cabin where i live. Its a shame the landlord has stopped any maintenance as i like living here, he probably wants to sell up without tenants....
Its been really stressful living here recently with the storms as i expect water to come in or the electrics to go down [or catch fire]. I'll buy a cottage in the not to distant when i have the cash but for the time being anything will have to do


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> No. I streamed it.
> https://fmovies.co/film/secondhand-lions-6070?play=1


That looks like an illegal copyright-busting site and I didn't like the look of some of the ads and other stuff popping up when I took a look either! 

With that in mind...



Forum guidelines said:


> As such, do not post anything inappropriate such as profanity, sexual content, nudity, hateful, threatening, racist, provocative or vulgar content, illegal activity, and links to websites and discussions containing, encouraging or promoting the same.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2021)

Well I am back from the metropolis of Newtown. It was a tad hard today for some reason. First the road has been dug up as they are 're surfacing it at night and it's a case of playing dodgems to get round all the raised drains without damaging my wheels or suspension. Then Morrisons just seemed to be hard work today.

Still all my shopping done, car filled with petrol (the tank not the inside of my car) classic and Morrisons were offering anyone eligible for a flu jab could get one at the in-store pharmacy if they wanted and if they we're not eligible because they wernt old enough to get it free it would cost them £8.50.

No shopping for me now until next year thank God.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Dec 2021)

I've been for a walk


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Dec 2021)

Been to the gym. On the way back I tried to capture some photies of the local cycle path railway tunnel, the whole tunnel has been turned into a mural based on Robert Louis Stevenson’s From A Railway Carriage. My photo’s don’t do it justice I’m afraid.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bless you!


Magic stuff and I keep an in date supply in case of emergency when away from home. Not needed very often but when it is needed it is really really needed.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2021)

I did call in at Boots in Todmorden to ask about the flu jab. Yes, they do them; no, they can't do one for ME! Apparently over-60s get a different flu jab to the under-60s and they only had the under-60s one available. I didn't know about the age-dependent jabs!

I'm going to phone the pharmacy in Sowerby Bridge who will be doing my Covid booster next week to see if they can give me the flu jab... [Ring ring...]... Nope - they are out of flu vaccine!

It looks like I will have to book one at the local health centre after all...

Aaaargh... the music that they are playing while I am on hold is terrible, loud, and distorted, but I dare not turn it down or I might doze off and miss them if they ever actually do answer!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2021)

I've had a premonition...

After 2 recent instances of women creeping up on me while I am peeing in public toilets, I am going to end up having to dash upstairs here when my afternoon coffee works its way through and I bet the health centre receptionist _finally _answers when I am in mid-flow!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've had a premonition...
> 
> After 2 recent instances of women creeping up on me while I am peeing in public toilets, I am going to end up having to dash upstairs here when my afternoon coffee works its way through and I bet the health centre receptionist _finally _answers when I am in mid-flow!


Take the mobile and answer on FaceTime.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2021)

Phew... I just hung on long enough to get sorted out, but I was crossing my legs towards the end! 

After about 30 minutes of horrible muzak I finally got through to a very helpful receptionist who...

Booked me my flu jab on Monday (Go round to flu jab queue at back of health centre, leave afterwards.)
Booked me a Covid jab for 20 minutes later. (Go to Covid booster jab queue round at front of health centre!)
Set me up with a login for a new online account to use for ordering my repeat prescriptions



Mo1959 said:


> Take the mobile and answer on FaceTime.


Some rotten person put a video up on YouTube of one unfortunate young woman who got got caught out that way with her knickers round her ankles!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2021)

Hmm... the health management app gets VERY poor reviews on Google Play - 2.8/5.0! 

I need to order my meds so let's give it a go anyway...


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2021)

I thought the app was playing up - it told me that my password had expired the first time that I logged in. In fact, it has very sensibly expired the temporary password sent to me and was forcing me to pick a new one of my own - good!

I was able to request my warfarin prescription. It prompted me with my old prescription which was for slightly more than I am on now but I won't mess with it. It lets me build up a stash of spare pills in case of any future delays. I usually just reorder a couple of days late to eat into the stash.

The app is only displaying my flu jab appointment and not the Covid booster one that is for 20 minutes later... Strange! I have confirmation texts for the Covid booster though so I know that the appointment has been made.

What else was I going to tell y'all...? 

Oh yes - something curious! You are allowed to have a flu jab on the same day as a Covid booster jab, or you can have them more than a week apart, but not on different days in the same week...

PS Oh flipping heck - I'm a psychic...



ColinJ said:


> I've had a premonition...
> 
> After 2 recent instances of women creeping up on me while I am peeing in public toilets, I am going to end up having to dash upstairs here when my afternoon coffee works its way through and I bet the health centre receptionist _finally _answers when I am in mid-flow!


It wasn't the receptionist at the health centre though... It was a woman at the pharmacy in Sowerby Bridge! I had done the decent thing and rung them to cancel my appointment now that I am getting both jabs done in Todmorden, and sooner. Then the coffee was doing its work. Mid-flow, the pharmacy rang me back...

"Hello, Colin - you just rang us to cancel your flu jab... I just checked and you don't have a flu jab booked with us!"

"I, er, sorry, er... Covid booster jab!"

"No worries... byeeee!"

And... pee!


----------



## numbnuts (14 Dec 2021)




----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I thought the app was playing up - it told me that my password had expired the first time that I logged in. In fact, it has very sensibly expired the temporary password sent to me and was forcing me to pick a new one of my own - good!
> 
> I was able to request my warfarin prescription. It prompted me with my old prescription which was for slightly more than I am on now but I won't mess with it. It lets me build up a stash of spare pills in case of any future delays. I usually just reorder a couple of days late to eat into the stash.
> 
> ...



Oooh. A senior moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2021)

Santa has just been along the street. I feel so unChristmassy I didn’t even bother looking out to see him!


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Santa has just been along the street. I feel so unChristmassy I didn’t even bother looking out to see him!



I don't think he's coming down our street this year, he's due tomorrow night but I think he's going down the next two streets.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2021)

We've had a disappointing day today, over the last few months my Good Lady has been working very hard with the physio aiming for three targets, using a walking frame to get from the bed to the settee, she's got that one sorted, getting on and off the commode without assistance, she's had some success with that one, and getting into the car from her wheelchair and back into her chair again, after another failed attempt to do this today the physio has told her that its unlikely she'll ever be able to do this, both of us are hugely disappointed with this, it looks like we're going to have a rethink on where we go from here.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't think he's coming down our street this year, he's due tomorrow night but I think he's going down the next two streets.


The police don't even come down my road


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> We've had a disappointing day today, over the last few months my Good Lady has been working very hard with the physio aiming for three targets, using a walking frame to get from the bed to the settee, she's got that one sorted, getting on and off the commode without assistance, she's had some success with that one, and getting into the car from her wheelchair and back into her chair again, after another failed attempt to do this today the physio has told her that its unlikely she'll ever be able to do this, both of us are hugely disappointed with this, it looks like we're going to have a rethink on where we go from here.


Any chance of a change of car to something adapted for a chair?


----------



## pawl (14 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> We've had a disappointing day today, over the last few months my Good Lady has been working very hard with the physio aiming for three targets, using a walking frame to get from the bed to the settee, she's got that one sorted, getting on and off the commode without assistance, she's had some success with that one, and getting into the car from her wheelchair and back into her chair again, after another failed attempt to do this today the physio has told her that its unlikely she'll ever be able to do this, both of us are hugely disappointed with this, it looks like we're going to have a rethink on where we go from here.





So sorry to hear that.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> We've had a disappointing day today, over the last few months my Good Lady has been working very hard with the physio aiming for three targets, using a walking frame to get from the bed to the settee, she's got that one sorted, getting on and off the commode without assistance, she's had some success with that one, and getting into the car from her wheelchair and back into her chair again, after another failed attempt to do this today the physio has told her that its unlikely she'll ever be able to do this, both of us are hugely disappointed with this, it looks like we're going to have a rethink on where we go from here.




Bad news Dave. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## pawl (14 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I did call in at Boots in Todmorden to ask about the flu jab. Yes, they do them; no, they can't do one for ME! Apparently over-60s get a different flu jab to the under-60s and they only had the under-60s one available. I didn't know about the age-dependent jabs!
> 
> I'm going to phone the pharmacy in Sowerby Bridge who will be doing my Covid booster next week to see if they can give me the flu jab... [Ring ring...]... Nope - they are out of flu vaccine!
> 
> ...





Thats new one on me.Wasn’t aware there was any difference.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Any chance of a change of car to something adapted for a chair?


Its something I'm going to have to look into after Xmas.


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> We've had a disappointing day today, over the last few months my Good Lady has been working very hard with the physio aiming for three targets, using a walking frame to get from the bed to the settee, she's got that one sorted, getting on and off the commode without assistance, she's had some success with that one, and getting into the car from her wheelchair and back into her chair again, after another failed attempt to do this today the physio has told her that its unlikely she'll ever be able to do this, both of us are hugely disappointed with this, it looks like we're going to have a rethink on where we go from here.


Would a adapted vehicle like this berlingo be suitable- can drive straight in


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Would a adapted vehicle like this berlingo be suitable- can drive straight in
> View attachment 621977



Yes, that would be good.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Thats new one on me.Wasn’t aware there was any difference.


The way my wife explained it to me , because older peoples immune system is less reactive to the flu vaccine they get a a vaccine with just the most likely flu strains . While the one for under 65 has more strains in it as their immune system is stronger .It seems counter intuitive but it works 😀
Think it’s quite a new idea .


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Well I am back from the metropolis of Newtown. It was a tad hard today for some reason. First the road has been dug up as they are 're surfacing it at night and it's a case of playing dodgems to get round all the raised drains without damaging my wheels or suspension. Then Morrisons just seemed to be hard work today.
> 
> Still all my shopping done, car filled with petrol * (the tank not the inside of my car) classic * and Morrisons were offering anyone eligible for a flu jab could get one at the in-store pharmacy if they wanted and if they we're not eligible because they wernt old enough to get it free it would cost them £8.50.
> 
> No shopping for me now until next year thank God.


That's right, have a go at me!!
Another one doing it.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, that would be good.


Any of these anywhere near you and suitable?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...&_nkw=wheelchair+adapted+vehicles&_sacat=9801


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2021)

I've got Mini D into Fawlty Towers. Had her cackling away at the episode with the Germans.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> I've got Mini D into Fawlty Towers. Had her cackling away at the episode with the Germans.


Is that the one where Basil does the goose step? Hilarious


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Any of these anywhere near you and suitable?
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...&_nkw=wheelchair+adapted+vehicles&_sacat=9801



Some of those look good, I've been looking at these for a while, I've got a couple of things to look into then I'm going to have to go into these in more detail, I think I'll be looking at older petrol models, Tepee or similar.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Dec 2021)

This evening’s telly find was a second series of Frank Skinner and Denise Mina’s Road Trip on Sky Arts. The first series was excellent, following Boswell and Johnson in Scotland. This series is following Coleridge and the Wordsworths, through their time in Somerset and on to the Lake District. Skinner and Mina make a most enjoyable and heartfelt presenting team. Episode Two aired this evening but by selecting a series link it also gave us Episode One from last week


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2021)

@dave r good luck with this and sorry to read of the disappointment for both of you. It's probably way off the mark but have you looked in to Mobility Allowance?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2021)

@Mo1959 can you post a link to your titanium from Spa Cycles please. Reason is I have a Kinesis, a friend has a Dolan and another friend a Reilly. Other than the positioning of the internal cables the frames are identical.

@ColinJ it's not a question of having the flu and booster jabs on the same day. One can have them at the same sitting just in different arms. At most two minutes apart.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @dave r good luck with this and sorry to read of the disappointment for both of you. It's probably way off the mark but have you looked in to Mobility Allowance?




Its one of the things we've got to look into, my Good Lady is on DLA on the low level and we need to get her mobility reviewed and then go from there.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 can you post a link to your titanium from Spa Cycles please. Reason is I have a Kinesis, a friend has a Dolan and another friend a Reilly. Other than the positioning of the internal cables the frames are identical.


Technically this one, although he couldn’t source 105 at the time so gave me an upgrade to Ultegra for an extra £100, plus it has hand built wheels and not those in the photo. He is very good at swapping stuff around to suit.

https://spacycles.co.uk/m1b0s223p2573/SABBATH-September-105-7000


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ it's not a question of having the flu and booster jabs on the same day. One can have them at the same sitting just in different arms. At most two minutes apart.


No, what I meant was - I was told that the jabs can be given on the same day _OR _more than a week apart, but _NOT _1,2,3,4,5 or 6 days apart. This was apparently for medical reasons _NOT _for practical reasons.

In my case, I am having 2 separate appointments because the flu and covid jabs are being done in different parts of the building. They have been timed so I don't have to go home and then return later, but I _DO _have to follow the protocol which is to leave after the flu jab and then reenter a few minutes later via the covid queue at the other entrance!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2021)

Windy out there tonight and it making me feel cold so off to my cosy bed.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2021)

I have done a quick search and so far I haven't found any official reference to that 1 week delay between the flu and Covid jabs. What I _HAVE _found is that you should leave at least a week between Covid and _Shingles_ jabs. I suspect that the receptionist may have got mixed up with that...


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have done a quick search and so far I haven't found any official reference to that 1 week delay between the flu and Covid jabs. What I _HAVE _found is that you should leave at least a week between Covid and _Shingles_ jabs. I suspect that the receptionist may have got mixed up with that...


Just check before they stick any needle in you, that it's not something unexpected they're putting in!!


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have done a quick search and so far I haven't found any official reference to that 1 week delay between the flu and Covid jabs. What I _HAVE _found is that you should leave at least a week between Covid and _Shingles_ jabs. I suspect that the receptionist may have got mixed up with that...


The receptionist is correct . You can have them at the same time or it has to be a week apart .
My wife is doing covid boosters at the moment at the chemist she works at and they are having to turn away people if they have had the flu jab with in a week .


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> The receptionist is correct . You can have them at the same time or it has to be a week apart .
> My wife is doing covid boosters at the moment at the chemist she works at and they are having to turn away people if they have had the flu jab with in a week .


I could see why they might have to be a gap of a week between jabs but what I don't get is why having NO gap is ok but a short gap isn't!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2021)

Before I turn in, a question for the cryptic crossword solvers among you...

Clue: _If it's ready made, this will get me down!_ (5)

Answer (apparently): _Reach_.

Why!? 

I have been trying to work out where that comes from but haven't spotted it. Any ideas?


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Before I turn in, a question for the cryptic crossword solvers among you...
> 
> Clue: _If it's ready made, this will get me down!_ (5)
> 
> ...


Nope! ive attacked this from every angle and i give up 
Morning folks  couldnt sleep, think im buzzin as could be moving soon....


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2021)

Morning. Still very windy out but quite mild. I will have a walk and maybe jog a bit depending on how the legs are feeling. 

Blue bin day but maybe better not put it out in the wind until nearer time for the lorry to arrive.


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Blimey....I'm early!


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2021)

Good morning people.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks,
Popped up to Wimborne yesterday afternoon to retrieve my “ man bag “ that I’d left in the pub last week. It would be rude to dash and run, so I perched myself on a bar stool and supped a pint of “ Posh IPA “ from Sandbanks Brewery. 
Must head out for a run soon, I’ve got to go to Poole later with Mrs Tenkaykev to “ pick up a few things “‘🤔
Stay safe folks ☕️


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, breezy and mild here.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2021)

Morning. Dry and calm. I stayed in bed as I was nice and warm. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2021)

Hello! The sky is clearing to a pale blue, sun coming out and forecast till 3.00pm.

Heading out to my favourite cafe at 9.30 with two other pedalling pensioners. 

Not much else to do really other than sort out my lad's Covid pass for Saturday. It's going to be chaos at Ewood. 12-14000 trying to get in the ground in the space of +/- 30 minutes, half won't have a Covid passport.

I'm confident we will be fine as I've had a pass for months, I'll get my son's and we always use the disabled entrance.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2021)

Morning all.
My Bro and SiL visited yesterday lunch time and brought a mix of chinese food from M&S.
They stayed till late evening and I admit that alcohol was imbibed......hence my lie in. How can 4 people use so many dishes/plates ?
I am just tidying up right now.


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2021)

Off for a walk down to the village for a bit of shopping in a mo.
Roofers supposedly turning up after lunchtime to fix the ridge tile that blew off in the last storm.
Dad's house went on the market on Monday. We had 3 viewings yesterday and another 2 booked in for Thursday. There appears to be a lot of interest.


----------



## pawl (15 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Some of those look good, I've been looking at these for a while, I've got a couple of things to look into then I'm going to have to go into these in more detail, I think I'll be looking at older petrol models, Tepee or similar.



Have you looked at mobility allowance I can’t remember al the details of using the allowance for Motorbility
It did depend on being on the higher rate Mobility Allowance


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Dec 2021)

Got some good news about my dodgy immune system and Covid while on a medically related Zoom call yesterday afternoon. Initial results are showing the vaccine to be 70-80% effective for people with my particular type of blood cancer. I should also be getting my fourth jab ( booster ) towards the end of next month.
There has been poor communication and some misunderstanding between the various branches of the NHS, people who are severely immunosuppressed were eligible for a full strength third primary jab from 8 weeks after the second jab, but when trying to book an appointment were refused because the people arranging the appointments thought " third jab = booster " and telling them that they weren't eligible as six months hadn't passed.
Hopefully that's been sorted and I'll be getting my fourth jab sometime next month. 💉💉💉💉


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Have you looked at mobility allowance I can’t remember al the details of using the allowance for Motorbility
> It did depend on being on the higher rate Mobility Allowance



Its one of the things we're looking at, we need to get her mobility assessed first.


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Dec 2021)

Morning [again] folks  crashed out and woke up more tired than before 
Bought a couple of those small light sets which are only 6 squids or so, anyhow when i opened the package they were both flashing! Could understand one getting bumped in transit and turning on but both? They must last for ages if they were switched on when sent.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Got some good news about my dodgy immune system and Covid while on a medically related Zoom call yesterday afternoon. Initial results are showing the vaccine to be 70-80% effective for people with my particular type of blood cancer. I should also be getting my fourth jab ( booster ) towards the end of next month.
> There has been poor communication and some misunderstanding between the various branches of the NHS, people who are severely immunosuppressed were eligible for a full strength third primary jab from 8 weeks after the second jab, but when trying to book an appointment were refused because the people arranging the appointments thought " third jab = booster " and telling them that they weren't eligible as six months hadn't passed.
> Hopefully that's been sorted and I'll be getting my fourth jab sometime next month. 💉💉💉💉




My twin grandsons have compromised systems as well but they have not heard anything about a 4th jab.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> We've had a disappointing day today, over the last few months my Good Lady has been working very hard with the physio aiming for three targets, using a walking frame to get from the bed to the settee, she's got that one sorted, getting on and off the commode without assistance, she's had some success with that one, and getting into the car from her wheelchair and back into her chair again, after another failed attempt to do this today the physio has told her that its unlikely she'll ever be able to do this, both of us are hugely disappointed with this, it looks like we're going to have a rethink on where we go from here.


I have unfortunately got some experience in this field. The height of the car seat can be an important factor. Low seats as in many modern cars are a problem but we managed better with a higher car such as a Fiat Panda and a Peugeot Partner. You can also get swivelling seats which could be the answer. It was much easier for my wife to get into our motorhome with me giving protection from behind to prevent falling than it was getting into a car. There are all sorts of adaptions possible but I am not an expert.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My twin grandsons have compromised systems as well but they have not heard anything about a 4th jab.


Will send you a PM Welshie to avoid clogging up the forum.


----------



## pawl (15 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Its one of the things we're looking at, we need to get her mobility assessed first.




Hope it gets sorted quickly for you both


----------



## numbnuts (15 Dec 2021)

I've just got up


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just got up


I dunno!


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2021)

Ironing done. Contemplating a grilled cheese toastie for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Ironing done. Contemplating a grilled cheese toastie for lunch.


Why not for elevenses?


----------



## numbnuts (15 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> I dunno!


I dunno either


----------



## numbnuts (15 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Ironing done. Contemplating a grilled cheese toastie for lunch.


I've just had me breakfast fried egg on toast with beans and corn fritter


----------



## GM (15 Dec 2021)

Morning all...Infrequent poster here , most of my internet time has been taken up researching piano keyboards. Thinking of treating myself to one for Christmas. Now I've got to back peddle 40 odd pages to catch up with all your goings on! 

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2021)

Mr WD came in sweating. He was getting some wood for The fire when he saw a large brown thing in the middle of the field. His first thought was it's a rat. He went racing (well maybe not exactly racing) up the field and started stomping on said rat only to realise it was a large leaf.

I am thinking of trading him in for a newer model as this one seems to have developed a serious and unrepairable fault.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD came in sweating. He was getting some wood for The fire when he saw a large brown thing in the middle of the field. His first thought was it's a rat. He went racing (well maybe not exactly racing) up the field and started stomping on said rat only to realise it was a large leaf.
> 
> I am thinking of trading him in for a newer model as this one seems to have developed a serious and unrepairable fault.


Would love to have seen that!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Would love to have seen that!




So would I. He is now backpeddling and saying it flew out from under his lawn mower and startled him so he stomped on it thinkng it was a rat. Yeah. Right.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD came in sweating. He was getting some wood for The fire when he saw a large brown thing in the middle of the field. His first thought was it's a rat. He went racing (well maybe not exactly racing) up the field and started stomping on said rat only to realise it was a large leaf.
> 
> I am thinking of trading him in for a newer model as this one seems to have developed a serious and unrepairable fault.


Where were you whilst he was killing this "rat"?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where were you whilst he was killing this "rat"?



I was vacuuming the living room so I missed the great white hunter making his kill


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2021)

Bin lorry seems to be running late today. Usually here by now. Maybe broken down again.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Dec 2021)

Getting bored with my usual 2 hour steady rides, getting slower and slower and the bike is getting dirtier and dirtier. So this week I’ve dug out the rollers and have done a couple of sessions on the patio. Enjoying getting a nice zippy work out and without getting the bike dirty


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2021)

Roofer has fixed our ridge tile. Done a good job and only charged us 40 quid. 
I was expecting a lot more than that.


----------



## Drago (15 Dec 2021)

Cheese toastie consumed.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Dec 2021)

I've got five cards now


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2021)

I have


numbnuts said:


> I've got five cards now


I haven't got a card


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have
> 
> I haven't got a card


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I have
> 
> I haven't got a card


I’ve only got 2 and one of them is from the Church.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got a card


Can I have your piece of string then


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

@welsh dragon, yours?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 622155
> 
> @welsh dragon, yours?




There isn't enough there for me to say yes or no


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 622155
> 
> @welsh dragon, yours?


Nah....miles out.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Roofer has fixed our ridge tile. Done a good job and only charged us 40 quid.
> I was expecting a lot more than that.


That IS cheap. You don't get many jobs done for £40 these days, and especially ones that most people wouldn't be able to tackle themselves. 



numbnuts said:


> I've got five cards now


4 more than me, but 5 more than I have sent!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD came in sweating. He was getting some wood for The fire when he saw a large brown thing in the middle of the field. His first thought was it's a rat. He went racing (well maybe not exactly racing) up the field and started stomping on said rat only to realise it was a large leaf.
> 
> I am thinking of trading him in for a newer model as this one seems to have developed a serious and unrepairable fault.



Impressed he believes he can run fast enough to catch a rat........


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2021)

Was it in this thread that we saw the disappearing rat video? 

Oh, @PaulSB - in case you didn't spot it earlier... You do cryptic crosswords, don't you? Would you explain this one to me:



ColinJ said:


> Clue: _If it's ready made, this will get me down!_ (5)
> 
> Answer (apparently): _Reach_.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2021)

Another wander done, a bit later than usual. I quite like dawn and dusk. Nice getting in just before the darkness comes down. 

Another night of poor tv. It’s been rubbish lately. I will either browse and play games on the iPad or search Prime for a film.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Was it in this thread that we saw the disappearing rat video?
> 
> Oh, @PaulSB - in case you didn't spot it earlier... You do cryptic crosswords, don't you? Would you explain this one to me:


I’m usually not too bad at them but damned if I can see the logic in that one either.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> There isn't enough there for me to say yes or no


Just after that left-hander, the drive enters straight onto the road!
Tarmaced road on the right-hand side, through the trees.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2021)

I’ll stick The Repair Shop on…..even although they are repeats!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, @PaulSB - in case you didn't spot it earlier... You do cryptic crosswords, don't you? Would you explain this one to me:



I saw it and decided to quietly ignore it. 😂 No idea, not even a glimmer.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I saw it and decided to quietly ignore it. 😂 No idea, not even a glimmer.


If the penny finally drops, I will report back!

I searched for the rat video and eventually found it. It is very poor quality but quite funny...


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2021)

Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.........

*We* have opened the "nice box of biscuits" Mrs P bought for Christmas. 🤫


----------



## numbnuts (15 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Another wander done, a bit later than usual. I quite like dawn and dusk. Nice getting in just before the darkness comes down.
> 
> Another night of poor tv. It’s been rubbish lately. I will either browse and play games on the iPad or search Prime for a film.


I have not done a dark walk to see the Christmas lights around the village as yet


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2021)

I see Boris is supposed to be making an announcement at 5. Joy!  Don’t know what channel as The Repair Shop is on 1. I won’t be rushing to find out.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I see Boris is supposed to be making an announcement at 5. Joy!  Don’t know what channel as The Repair Shop is on 1. I won’t be rushing to find out.


We've recorded the highest level of daily infections since the pandemic began! My money is on lockdown.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just after that left-hander, the drive enters straight onto the road!
> Tarmaced road on the right-hand side, through the trees.




Nope. Not me


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. Not me


Welshie lives in a shed in the woods.
I know exactly where, but I ain't doxing her - she might stifle me with her bloomers.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Dec 2021)

Been listening to a couple of fascinating episodes of Scotland Outdoors, one an interview with a prof at Scotland’s Rural College about the 30% contribution to climate change of food production, the other with a lady from West Lothian who has just survived an entire year eating only what could be foraged off the land. Both very thought provoking.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p0b8r62c
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p0bb44mk


----------



## 12boy (15 Dec 2021)

I must confess that I've gotten to the point that I find I am heartily sick of Covid and find it totally tedious. Be nice to have something different to fret about.
My neighbor and I walked a mile or so to a nearby coffee place heading into 30 mph wind. It was kinda fun staggering around like a couple of elderly drunks. It was about 15C so it wasn't cold.
Mrs 12 is a definite foodie and last night we watched a Nathan Fillion flick..Waitress. Not too serious, had a great supporting cast, and lots of pies. We like pies. Nice respitefrom the abundant BS around us.
WD, I take it you haven't heard about the invasion of Morphing Rats that use an ultrasonic squeal that messes with your brain waves to make them seem like innocous objects, leaves for example. I've heard some politicians are injecting themselves with their stem cells so they can appear to be innocent creatures as well.
As usual the high winds of the last few days has been replaced by moderate wind and snow. In a few I'll slip on my winter bike togs and see how the Brompton does with the studded snow tires l put on recently but haven't tried due to the wind.
Be safe and well and avoid shapeshifting rodents.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We've recorded the highest level of daily infections since the pandemic began! My money is on lockdown.


Got that wrong. Given cases are doubling in less than two days I think my happy band of pedalling pensioners will be avoiding cafes.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If the penny finally drops, I will report back!


I found it - a bloody obscure archaic English phrase!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2021)

I am sick of Covid19 now as well. The news is so depressing. I am staying away from everyone. We go shopping once a month and apart from that I don't see anyone or go near anyone accept my immediate family and they stay away from peole as well.

They say this is going to be an ongoing thing for many years to come.


----------



## 12boy (15 Dec 2021)

Went for my little ride on the Brompton (2 1/2 miles) and it did fine although the snow was shallow. Significantly more effort required although it is hard to say if that is the tires or the snow. My bet is the tires. Should have worn warmer gloves or mittens, though. After I do some other stuff I will try again with my 26" mtn bike which has studded snows as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2021)

I will continue living like an anti-social hermit……suits me anyway!


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Welshie lives in a shed in the woods.
> I know exactly where, but I ain't doxing her - she might stifle me with her bloomers.


There's a flood plain in front, and to the right in that picture, of the house where they can be left to dry.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Went for my little ride on the Brompton (2 1/2 miles) and it did fine although the snow was shallow. Significantly more effort required although it is hard to say if that is the tires or the snow. My bet is the tires. Should have worn warmer gloves or mittens, though. After I do some other stuff I will try again with my 26" mtn bike which has studded snows as well.


Why do your tyres require gloves?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I will continue living like an anti-social hermit……suits me anyway!


I thought of you when I read about *THIS HERMIT*, especially his 22,000 mile walk!


----------



## mpemburn (15 Dec 2021)

At 70, I'm well past retirement age, but still employed at work I love. If I last, I'll probably retire at 75. Certain parties in my household most likely won't countenance many lazy days whiled away when this time arrives...


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I will continue living like an anti-social hermit……suits me anyway!


TBH - I have some hermit-like tendencies too.

A former colleague/pal of mine moved to a house 750 metres from here a few years back but I have only been to visit him once. His mobility isn't great so he tends to receive visitors rather than make visits himself. I keep promising to go round but somehow it gets put off until another day week month _year_!  

I suppose Covid hasn't helped, but there have been plenty of opportunities since restrictions were lifted.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2021)

I must also confess that I like my own company and don't feel the need to see or talk to others.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2021)

From my facebook page tonight, the old ones are the best, lol.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2021)

"Reach-me -downs" yep remember that from my childhood but only came back to me when I read @ColinJ's post


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2021)

If any of you have need of a Covid pass don't leave it till the last minute. I've just been organising No2 son's, it isn't a five minute job.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2021)

Might be a white Christmas yet


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Might be a white Christmas yet
> 
> 
> View attachment 622259


No chance!
There may be snow on the ground, but no White Christmas, this year.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Might be a white Christmas yet
> 
> 
> View attachment 622259




Guess what the forecast is for us


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Guess what the forecast is for us


Rain, with strong winds gusting up to 60mph.


----------



## gavroche (15 Dec 2021)

We are at a Premier Inn in Cardiff and just seen Bill Baily at the Motorpoint Arena. Very good show. He is a very talented artist and excellent musician. 
Everybody was wearing a mask and we had to show our Covid passes to get in 
Now for a 200 miles drive back to North Wales in late morning. 
Goodnight all.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2021)

Morning. Couldn’t sleep so just got up. Still quite mild.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Dog got me up early!


----------



## Drago (16 Dec 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2021)

good morning everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2021)

Morning. No wind or rain for us so that's a win win here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2021)

Good Day. Dull, still and grey here........so I must get up and move around. Bugger all planned except for routine chores, the white wash is on already, ironing next and downstairs needs a lick and a promise.. Probably do an ALDI dash later.

I'm off to clean the shower next.........................


----------



## Sterlo (16 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I must also confess that I like my own company and don't feel the need to see or talk to others.


Poor Mr WD


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, calm and mild and a beautiful orange pink sky here.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

Off to Barnstaple this morning to buy a new pair of Levis.
Might have a nose around Devonshire Motors on the way back.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

Well I have to report that MrsD is very disappointed with your initial posts.
My 1st job, when she rises is to tell her what everyone is up to.......not a lot so far in the main ........can you not make something juicy up to satisfy her


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Dec 2021)

Morning fellow astronauts  quite good weather in the next few days so hopefully going for longer rides 
Have started musing about doing a poem [oh no! ] about cycling! it may take a while so your safe for the time being  I only ever write when inspired and suddenly find myself doing it. Think its going to revolve around there being a 'truth' to be found in cycling where as in a swish luxurious form of transport there aint  Its going to be magnificent and i can tell you all cant wait to hear it


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

As for me.........
I was up at 0700. Tidied up. Stacked the dish washer. Put the blue (recycle) bin out.
Made a cuppa for MrsD.
Apart from coughing and sneezing that is my report


----------



## Sterlo (16 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well I have to report that MrsD is very disappointed with your initial posts.
> My 1st job, when she rises is to tell her what everyone is up to.......not a lot so far in the main ........can you not make something juicy up to satisfy her


I'm going to cycle up Ben Nevis in a kilt and set up a homeless haggis house


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> As for me.........
> I was up at 0700. Tidied up. Stacked the dish washer. Put the blue (recycle) bin out.
> Made a cuppa for MrsD.
> Apart from coughing and sneezing that is my report


I'm having 4 Weetabix! Is that exciting enough?


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well I have to report that MrsD is very disappointed with your initial posts.
> My 1st job, when she rises is to tell her what everyone is up to.......not a lot so far in the main ........can you not make something juicy up to satisfy her


Pardon?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well I have to report that MrsD is very disappointed with your initial posts.
> My 1st job, when she rises is to tell her what everyone is up to.......not a lot so far in the main ........can you not make something juicy up to satisfy her


Double entendre n'est-ce pas


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Pardon?


Well I didn't want to name you and your excellent post......... but now I have to


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> As for me.........
> I was up at 0700. Tidied up. Stacked the dish washer. Put the blue (recycle) bin out.
> Made a cuppa for MrsD.
> Apart from coughing and sneezing that is my report


I'm making a lamb casserole today. That will be pretty juicy


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm having 4 Weetabix! Is that exciting enough?


FOUR,!!!!!
She will never believe that.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I'm going to cycle up Ben Nevis in a kilt and set up a homeless haggis house



Haggis are nasty little blighters.


----------



## pawl (16 Dec 2021)

Surprise Rang the doctors this morning as I have a problem with hearing affecting my left ear.I have been treating it using Oatex for six days It hasn’t helped.Rang the docs.Surprise Is 12 15 tomorrow ok Expected something resembling the Spanish Inquisition


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm making a lamb casserole today. That will be pretty juicy


Thats more like it


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm having 4 Weetabix! Is that exciting enough?


4 Weetabix!! You truly are a goddess amongst us mere mortals 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> 4 Weetabix!! You truly are a goddess amongst us mere mortals 😁


I shuffled another three miles earlier so thought I deserved it.


----------



## pawl (16 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Well I have to report that MrsD is very disappointed with your initial posts.
> My 1st job, when she rises is to tell her what everyone is up to.......not a lot so far in the main ........can you not make something juicy up to satisfy her
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I can’t stop farting_


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Haggis are nasty little blighters.


Be ok if they didn't breed so often. If it wasn't for those Scots eating so many we would be overrun with them.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2021)




----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2021)

I ordered two Christmas wreaths to put down on mum and dad's graves.........they were divorced in case you are wondering why two. Mum is only a stone's throw away in the cemetery just behind the house over the road and it will give the car a run taking dads over to the village. Hopefully they will arrive today or tomorrow and I can get over before the weather turns a bit colder again.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2021)

@Dave7 please let Mrs D know life is getting more exciting.

White wash now in dryer
Coloured jeans in for separate first wash
Ironing done will put away shortly
Bed changed
Breakfast is two Weetabix (wimp), banana, yoghurt, a little milk
List of stuff to do written.
After breakfast I will bring in the Christmas tree 🌲🌲 
I hope Mrs D is happier now
❤
Chorley Paul


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks,
I’ve had three cups of coffee ☕️☕️☕️, put stamps on 11 Christmas cards and am just about to head out for a run with Mrs Tenkaykev. 
We’re going to see our granddaughter sing in her school play this afternoon, it’s being held outdoors in the school playground.
There’s a beer festival to attend on the way home, must do my bit to keep the local economy ticking over 🍺🍺
Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Sterlo (16 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Haggis are nasty little blighters.


So it'll be a Halfway House for Horrible Homeless Haggis to Hibernate for Hogmanay


----------



## GM (16 Dec 2021)

Morning all...No spinning this morning, the old left knee is playing up, so giving it a rest. The highlight of the day is a trip to the skip lunchtime, apart from that it's the usual stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2021)

Sterlo said:


> So it'll be a Halfway House for Horrible Homeless Haggis to Hibernate for Hogmanay




Indeed. I don't want them. They can stay outside with the rest of the beasts. Best place for them.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

Join the club.
Not to get too graphic.......mine are normally not unpleasant. However, Tuesday morning, in bed, I let one rip and even to me it was disgusting. I thought MrsD was going to throw up


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Join the club.
> Not to get too graphic.......mine are normally not unpleasant. However, Tuesday morning, in bed, I let one rip and even to me it was disgusting. I thought MrsD was going to throw up


That's disgusting. You should be banned....from everywhere. Poor Mrs D.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 please let Mrs D know life is getting more exciting.
> 
> White wash now in dryer
> Coloured jeans in for separate first wash
> ...


I will report in and let you know


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 please let Mrs D know life is getting more exciting.
> 
> White wash now in dryer
> Coloured jeans in for separate first wash
> ...


MrsD says "yes, she is happy with that".
She is now content


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Dec 2021)

Our planned 5K run turned in to a 5k walk / jog as Mrs Tenkaykev'h hip was playing up. She has Physio tomorrow, unfortunately the walk back from the treatment centre to the bus stop passes the Brewery Tap rooms 🍺 Speaking of which, Mrs Tenkaykev and I were walking through Wimborne last week when we saw a van coming towards us with the driver tooting his horn, waving and smiling. It was the head brewer from Eight Arch Brewery out on his delivery rounds 😁


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2021)

Good morning all from a grey and cloudy Barnet. 
Dog walking done, and soon I will be out on a bimble around the roads to deliver a pee sample to the Vet. She had a check up yesterday and they wanted a sample for testing. 
After that a stop at the local grocers for an aubergine, courgette , and a red and green pepper for a vegetable lasagne for tonights tea.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Rang the docs.


How long did that take? It took me 40+ minutes on hold last week to get through to book my flu jab and Covid booster. I wish that they would play quieter, less distorted music for the people queuing. I suppose it stops them falling asleep while they wait!

I have written a letter to the pension service requesting that my soon-starting pension be paid weekly instead of every 4 weeks. I can't see any advantage in waiting to receive it and getting it in bigger payments. I imagine that it was done to relieve pressure on post offices when most people collected theirs in cash?

I am going to call in at the guitar shop in Tod when I go out to get my Metro. I want to see if they have any used basses for under £100. I imagine not, but if they do it would save me ordering one online. (I have some money coming for my combined birthday/Christmas present and want to put it towards a bass.)


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

@Dave7 MrsD will be pleased to know I've bought some new jeans. Levis original 501 straight cut, button fly. Only £85.........
Pah! James Dean .... eat yer heart out.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 MrsD will be pleased to know I've bought some new jeans. Levis original 501 straight cut, button fly. Only £85.........
> Pah! James Dean .... eat yer heart out.


She is suitably impressed 
Like those jeans but not keen on the button fly....... too much faff when you get an urgent need for a pee.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2021)

I've been shopping without a mask  half way down the road I realised and too far to go back, asked the security guard at the door if he had any, sorry we don't supply people with masks  so carried on without one, no said anything so that's OK then.
Note to self - leave spare mask with trike in future


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 MrsD will be pleased to know I've bought some new jeans. Levis original 501 straight cut, button fly. Only £85.........
> Pah! James Dean .... eat yer heart out.


 £85 ......I haven't bought any jeans in years


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> How long did that take? It took me 40+ minutes on hold last week to get through to book my flu jab and Covid booster. I wish that they would play quieter, less distorted music for the people queuing. I suppose it stops them falling asleep while they wait!


Try getting the My GP app. Most of routine admin stuff with our GP such as booking some appointments (not always available), repeat prescriptions etc are done via the app.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 MrsD will be pleased to know I've bought some new jeans. Levis original 501 straight cut, button fly. Only £85.........
> Pah! James Dean .... eat yer heart out.


Dirk, whatever you do don't disrobe in the local launderette and put your jeans in the washing machine, you'll get the local lasses emotions all a flutter 😎


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

Yippee! Bank of England raises interest rates to.............0.25%
We're rich, Rodders!


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> She is suitably impressed
> Like those jeans but not keen on the button fly....... too much faff when you get an urgent need for a pee.


I don't have any 'old man's problems' fortunately. So I can still be a style icon.


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> She is suitably impressed
> Like those jeans but not keen on the button fly....... too much faff when you get an urgent need for a pee.


I've had a pair of 501's for years. You get used to the button fly, as long as you have deft fingers.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2021)

Please stop talking about jeans. I am trying my best to stop buying anymore. I already have a wardrobe full of them, some still have the tags on them


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yippee! Bank of England raises interest rates to.............0.25%
> We're rich, Rodders!


That's going to make a world of difference


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> I've had a pair of 501's for years. You get used to the button fly, as long as you have deft fingers.


I remember sitting in the bath wearing the first pair I bought in the 60s. They were 'shrink fit' in those days. Don't have to do that now.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> That's going to make a world of difference


It'll pay for a few Sunday lunches.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Please stop talking about jeans. I am trying my best to stop buying anymore. I already have a wardrobe full of them, some still have the tags on them


Do you mean the security tags Welshie ? You naughty girl...


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I don't have any 'old man's problems' fortunately. So I can still be a style icon.


Anyone can be caught out 
Imagine the scene. You have had your normal meal of MASSIVE pie, chips and veg plus YOUR NORMAL 3 PINTS. You drift off for a pee. No problem, nice and relaxed AND THEN you can't bet the buttons undone.
Panick !!!!!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Please stop talking about jeans. I am trying my best to stop buying anymore. I already have a wardrobe full of them, some still have the tags on them


 I've only got two pairs and both must be over 20 years old


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Anyone can be caught out
> Imagine the scene. You have had your normal meal of MASSIVE pie, chips and veg plus YOUR NORMAL 3 PINTS. You drift off for a pee. No problem, nice and relaxed AND THEN you can't bet the buttons undone.
> Panick !!!!!


I'll let MrsD handle that problem - she's still deft in that department.


----------



## alchurch (16 Dec 2021)

I watch GCN vids, GCN race pass vids, try to ride for about an hour a day, and fit some strength /yoga routines in too. I became a dry weather cyclist, no longer forcing myself out in the rain. I plan long 300 mile trips, get a route, try all sorts of cycling route planners to see who gives the best options, amend routes constantly, then check them out on street view, and there my day is done


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yippee! Bank of England raises interest rates to.............0.25%
> We're rich, Rodders!


Do you remember when it was 15/16% I bought my first and only house then


----------



## Sterlo (16 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Do you remember when it was 15/16% I bought my first and only house then


I certainly do, wish it would go back up to that now I've only got savings and no mortgage!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'll let MrsD handle that problem - she's still deft in that department.


I can just see that. In the gents, bursting for a pee and your wife trying to undo your fly 
You, saying to all the other blokes "no, really, this is my wife, honestly she is"


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Do you remember when it was 15/16% I bought my first and only house then


Same for us. Our 1st mortgage and it jumped to 16%. I was bricking it.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

Sterlo said:


> I certainly do, wish it would go back up to that now I've only got savings and no mortgage!


Same for us but we have children and grand children to think about.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I can just see that. In the gents, bursting for a pee and your wife trying to undo your fly
> You, saying to all the other blokes "no, really, this is my wife, honestly she is"


You might be on to something Dave. I like to think of myself as quite sophisticated, after all, I've been to Leeds you know. On occasion I've visited toilet facilities with a receptionist / cleaner. Perhaps they could offer an additional button / unbutton service for those of us who are less dextrous 🤔


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2021)

I've got a bimble in this morning, my Western Under Weatherly loop, 28 miles ridden, a dull and dreary morning with a lot of cloud cover, I was having to use the little flashers I've got on the fixed, but it wasn't too cold or windy and I never saw the bright intervals that were forecast. It turned out to be a good morning out on the bike, it was hard work and I was a bit slow, only 13mph as an average but I enjoyed it.







Wolston this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Do you mean the security tags Welshie ? You naughty girl...




Oops


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I remember sitting in the bath wearing the first pair I bought in the 60s. They were 'shrink fit' in those days. Don't have to do that now.


I remember doing that


----------



## alchurch (16 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Do you remember when it was 15/16% I bought my first and only house then


I brought my first house using every last penny I had, the building society needed lots of encouragement to loan me what I needed .The interest rates prompts shot up and my back side was squeaking for a while.Luckily there were frequent pay rises in those days too.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2021)

mortgage


slchurch said:


> I brought my first house using every last penny I had, the building society needed lots of encouragement to loan me what I needed .The interest rates prompts shot up and my back side was squeaking for a while.Luckily there were frequent pay rises in those days too.


I got a second job so I could get a mortgage as a security guard at the weekends, meant working 70 hours+ a week, fat lot of good it did me


----------



## pawl (16 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> How long did that take? It took me 40+ minutes on hold last week to get through to book my flu jab and Covid booster. I wish that they would play quieter, less distorted music for the people queuing. I suppose it stops them falling asleep while they wait!
> 
> I have written a letter to the pension service requesting that my soon-starting pension be paid weekly instead of every 4 weeks. I can't see any advantage in waiting to receive it and getting it in bigger payments. I imagine that it was done to relieve pressure on post offices when most people collected theirs in cash?
> 
> I am going to call in at the guitar shop in Tod when I go out to get my Metro. I want to see if they have any used basses for under £100. I imagine not, but if they do it would save me ordering one online. (I have some money coming for my combined birthday/Christmas present and want to put it towards a bass.)







Five minutes 😊😊😊


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I remember doing that


I don't remember you being there!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2021)

Just had a fish finger sandwich with tartar sauce, we know how to live it up here


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2021)

I have had my lamb casserole. It was yummy


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> You might be on to something Dave. I like to think of myself as quite sophisticated, after all, I've been to Leeds you know. On occasion I've visited toilet facilities with a receptionist / cleaner. Perhaps they could offer an additional button / unbutton service for those of us who are less dextrous 🤔


Oohhh can I licence that. Maybe get a franchise going


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just had a fish finger sandwich with tartar sauce, we know how to live it up here


A good meal is that.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have had my lamb casserole. It was yummy


Does the farmer know you have nicked one of his sheep ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Dec 2021)

Been for a little walk, a beautiful morning. These are the views from Wester Craiglockhart Hill, east towards Arthur’s Seat and Berwick Law and west towards where we live in Colinton.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

Just mowed the lawns for (hopefully) the last time this year.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just mowed the lawns for (hopefully) the last time this year.


WoW.
Ours could do with a trim but they are far too wet.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just mowed the lawns for (hopefully) the last time this year.


I mowed our front lawn twice in the year and the back lawn not at all, but I did take a strimmer to it a few weeks ago


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Does the farmer know you have nicked one of his sheep ?


It wondered onto my land your honour, seriously.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Try getting the My GP app. Most of routine admin stuff with our GP such as booking some appointments (not always available), repeat prescriptions etc are done via the app.


I had just got the app... The long telephone call was to get my username and password for it!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Do you remember when it was 15/16% I bought my first and only house then





Dave7 said:


> Same for us. Our 1st mortgage and it jumped to 16%. I was bricking it.


Ditto. My mortgage payments went from 1/4 of my net pay to 2/3 in a matter of weeks!


----------



## GM (16 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> I've had a pair of 501's for years. You get used to the button fly, as long as you have deft fingers.




I remember having a pair of 501's with a button fly in my youth, we used to call them medals! 

The last pair of jeans I bought were in the sale at sainsburys for the grand sum of £6, wish I'd bought 2 pairs now.


----------



## iluvmybike (16 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ditto. My mortgage payments went from 1/4 of my net pay to 2/3 in a matter of weeks!


Same happened to me back then - it was crippling. I'd have given anything for an interest rate of 4-5%


----------



## GM (16 Dec 2021)

Just been reading about the sad death of the Cornish comedian Jethro. He died of covid aged 72. He was one of my favourite comedians RIP.


----------



## 12boy (16 Dec 2021)

With the wind chill it is -14C and although it will get a bit warmer it will still be a mite unpleasant. I will have a physical today, and get the paper for Mrs 12 and visit the library for myself after the doc visit. If I wasn't such a wimp I would walk the 6 mile roundtrip for the library and paper but this wind would suck the joy out of that.
Last night I made pork tenderloin, Brussel Sprouts and Acorn squash, all roasted in the oven. Mrs 12 has been afflicted with acid reflux as a side affect of her chemo, and although it took a couple of hours of eating slowly, she cleaned her plate, which I was very pleased to see. 
I have been eating a lot of hulled barley in lieu of oatmeal for alternate breakfasts (the other in rotaion is 3 eggs and toast) and also made some granola with rolled barley flakes, nuts, raisins etc. Lets just say the resulting flatus reminds me of Hawaian sunsets. This tidbit is in response to Dave 7's boasting about the eye watering pungency he can produce. My father in law had a bleeding ulcer and his were so bad the other people in the hospital on his floor asked to be moved. True dat.
Be safe and warm.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

GM said:


> Just been reading about the sad death of the Cornish comedian Jethro. He died of covid aged 72. He was one of my favourite comedians RIP.


He died *with* Covid. 
Much like my 92 year old stepmother with severe dementia. She was classed as a Covid death, even though she only had weeks to live anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2021)

16%? Yep been there, got the scars. We had three kids. We had what we called "The Book." Start of the month reckon up how much we had in the bank, divide by 4 or 5 to get the amount per week we had to spend.

Every £ spent went in The Book. We always knew how much we had. If we overspent one week it had to be paid back by spending the same amount less the following week.

Kids these days..........


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2021)

The 16% interest brings back horrible memories. A dreadful time. I remember people were just locking the front doors and walking away never to return. And a lot of them never had another mortgage after that. They decided enough was enough and never again would they go through that.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The 16% interest brings back horrible memories. A dreadful time. I remember people were just locking the front doors and walking away never to return. And a lot of them never had another mortgage after that. They decided enough was enough and never again would they go through that.


Yes.... friends of ours did that. We helped them load their few belongings into a transit and away they went


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

I seem to recall paying 17% on a mortgage in the late 70s.
I remember inflation running around 25% in 1974/5.
Kids today don't know how easy they've got it.
Oh dear........starting to sound like my grandpa.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The 16% interest brings back horrible memories. A dreadful time. I remember people were just locking the front doors and walking away never to return. And a lot of them never had another mortgage after that. They decided enough was enough and never again would they go through that.


I gave the keys to my Ex and lost everything.....well not all I was allowed to keep my sanity, but I'm sure it was taxed


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I gave the keys to my Ex and lost everything.....well not all I was allowed to keep my sanity, but I'm sure it was taxed


I lost everything (House, car - you name it) when my business collapsed in 1981.
I'm amazed to be in the situation I'm in today, all things being considered.
Must be a jammy git.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I lost everything (House, car - you name it) when my business collapsed in 1981.
> I'm amazed to be in the situation I'm in today, all things being considered.
> Must be a jammy git.


You did well, I'm sure my turn will come ..............................Too late


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I seem to recall paying 17% on a mortgage in the late 70s.
> I remember inflation running around 25% in 1974/5.
> Kids today don't know how easy they've got it.
> Oh dear........starting to sound like my grandpa.


1974 ? I was aged 10


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> 1974 ? I was aged 10


15 

I do remember 15% mortgage rates though. Several hundred per month for even quite a small loan.

I got pestered by BT wanting me to take out a new contract. Told her to leave it so I could look around, but reneged in the end and went online and renewed it. I know I could get cheaper but some of the others get poor reviews and BT have been super reliable.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> 1974 ? I was aged 10




I was 18


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2021)

The higher mortgage rates were later than that. In the mid 80's? Possibly the 90's


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The higher mortgage rates were later than that. In the mid 80's?


Think I took out my first mortgage in 1986 when I joined the prison service and it was around 15% then.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Think I took out my first mortgage in 1986 when I joined the prison service and it was around 15% then.




I took my first mortgage out in 1974 when i was 18


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I took my first mortgage out in 1974 when i was 18


Glad I did it though, although with nobody to look after me in old age it may well get used to fund care depending on what the future holds for me. Glad we don’t know what’s ahead.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> 1974 ? I was aged 10


I was 23


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Think I took out my first mortgage in 1986 when I joined the prison service and it was around 15% then.


My first mortgage was taken out in 1981, 16.5%. Fortunately myself and MrsP had good jobs , but it was still a bit of a struggle financially wise. I had to do a bit of extra work labouring for a mate of mine who had a building firm to make a bit of extra.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad I did it though, although with nobody to look after me in old age it may well get used to fund care depending on what the future holds for me. Glad we don’t know what’s ahead.


True.
Talking to my solicitor the other day and she reckons that we don't need to concern ourselves with care costs. Everything is basically covered by our future assets.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> True.
> Talking to my solicitor the other day and she reckons that we don't need to concern ourselves with care costs. Everything is basically covered by our future assets.


The only asset I have is the one I'm sat on


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I seem to recall paying 17% on a mortgage in the late 70s.
> I remember inflation running around 25% in 1974/5.
> Kids today don't know how easy they've got it.
> *Oh dear........starting to sound like my grandpa*.



You are your "grandpa" now ,


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> 1974 ? I was aged 10



What is a child doing on the Retire,emt Thread?


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Dec 2021)

And, in the end, the love that you take is equal to the love you make.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Think I took out my first mortgage in *1986* when I joined the prison service and it was around 15% then.



Yes, that sounds approximately correct. We took our mortgage in 1987, and, mortgage interest rates increased shortly after that. From memory, I thought it was around 1992, and Norman Lamont and European Exchange Rate Mechanism. But, I could be wrong


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

I seriously think you are in a good situation.
When you have money or in Dirks case will inherit you worry about how to manage it.
I recall when we had zilch...... that was it. You didn't have it so you didn't worry..... you just did without.
Don't get me wrong, its nice to know that if you want ie a pair of shoes you can go and buy them but there are down sides


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, that sounds approximately correct. We took our mortgage in 1987, and, mortgage interest rates increased shortly after that. From memory, I thought it was around 1992, and Norman Lamont and European Exchange Rate Mechanism. But, I could be wrong


Late 70s/early80s as I recall it.
In 1970 we lived in a 2 bed terrace. No bath and bog down the yard.
1978ish we moved to a 3 bed terrace with an extension bathroom.
Shortly after that rates went through the roof.


----------



## Sterlo (16 Dec 2021)

First mortgage 1988, but we were savvy, houses around here were still quite cheap, we got ours just before the late 80's boom (it doubled in value within a year). We worked out how much we could afford and found a house based on that, £17250 with a £1000 deposit. You need more than the full value of our first house now just for the deposit. I do feel sorry for the younger generation trying to get onto the property ladder these days.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> You might be on to something Dave. I like to think of myself as quite sophisticated, after all, *I've been to Leeds you know.* On occasion I've visited toilet facilities with a receptionist / cleaner. Perhaps they could offer an additional button / unbutton service for those of us who are less dextrous 🤔


Another one!
We'll have to start charging an exit fee.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I seriously think you are in a good situation.
> When you have money or in Dirks case will inherit you worry about how to manage it.
> I recall when we had zilch...... that was it. You didn't have it so you didn't worry..... you just did without.
> Don't get me wrong, its nice to know that if you want ie a pair of shoes you can go and buy them but there are down sides


Very true - it's difficult to get a good nights sleep when your mattress is stuffed with spondulicks. Bloody uncomfortable!


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Very true - it's difficult to get a good nights sleep when your mattress is stuffed with spondulicks. Bloody uncomfortable!


Keep the coins at the foot of the bed!


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> And, in the end, the love that you take is equal to the love you make.



Oh yeah, all right
Are you going to be in my dreams
Tonight?


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Oh yeah, all right
> Are you going to be in my dreams
> Tonight?


I'll await your _"weird dream"_ in the morning!


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'll await your _"weird dream"_ in the morning!



The Beatles, The End Song.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> The Beatles, The End Song.


You've been to sleep already!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s me finished all of Bosch. Enjoyed it, but don’t think they are making any more. Certainly doesn’t seem like it the way it finished.





Mo1959 said:


> I am feeling seriously sad at having finished Bosch!


Me too, and me too! 

I was caught out tonight by episode #8 being the last one. I was expecting 10 episodes in series #7 just like in the other 6 series.

Apart from _The Shield_ (which I recommended a few days ago), if by some chance you have never watched _The Sopranos_, or _Breaking Bad_ - do if you get the chance (Netflix, or elsewhere)! Watch _Breaking Bad_ first but then watch its prequel, _Better Call Saul_, which is also fantastic.

All4 has all the episodes of _Hill Street Blues_. That seems a bit dated now but is still entertaining.

I still have _Narcos Mexico_ series #3 to watch, and _Deutschland 89_.

If you don't mind reading subtitles, watch all of the series of the excellent _Spiral_ on iPlayer. Plus all the Scandi-noir series (_The Bridge_, _The Killing_ etc.). (You may have already watched most of these shows but I can't remember who watched what!)


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2021)

Morning. That’s the mild weather disappearing. A more seasonal one degree at the moment. Ideal for my hill walk I think.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Dec 2021)

Morning all


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2021)

Good morning people, I'm still in bed, I'll get up and start the day in a minute, its very dark, carers been coming about half eight this week, shopping this morning, chores this afternoon, schools have broken up now so as soon as the carers been I'll be able to head for the supermarket.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2021)

Hello  Feel very tired this morning so I've bailed from today's ride. Everything seems a bit overwhelming really. I'll try for some more sleep.


----------



## Paulus (17 Dec 2021)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
Another dull day weather wise. 
A long dog walk today, as I haven't got much on today apart from some domestic duties.
I might pop into the Mitre on the way home and enjoy a couple of pints while I can.


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

It's that there Friday again!
Off down the village at lunchtime for a bit of shopping. Will drop into the White Lion on the way back for a pastie and a pint, or three.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Dec 2021)

Ironing done, bed stripped and in the wash, breakfast later


----------



## Sterlo (17 Dec 2021)

How did they get it to crawl into the tin?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2021)

Sterlo said:


> How did they get it to crawl into the tin?
> View attachment 622531




They are crafty sneaky little buggers.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2021)

Morning. Another dry day with no wind. Woohoòoo.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Sterlo (17 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Another dry day with no wind. Woohoòoo.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Are you back on the bean free diet?


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks,
Popped into the Barking Cat yesterday afternoon. Some very interesting ales available during their beer festival. I tried a Russian Imperial Stout which was very good and surpassed only by the Plum porter. The Banana milkshake IPA was “ interesting “ it smelled like a sour beer but tasted pleasant enough. Mrs Tenkaykev and I are planning a gentle day today, we need to recover and recharge our batteries.
Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, bright and sunny here.
Will be going to the gym this morning but I’ve decided not to volunteer at St Giles this afternoon, too much of a risk.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2021)

Back from a 5.4 mile hilly walk. Nice and warm on the way up but, as usual gradually got colder and colder on the descent. Porridge time now 

The sky was gorgeous as the light was appearing but didn't have the phone to grab a pic.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Dec 2021)

Sterlo said:


> First mortgage 1988, but we were savvy, houses around here were still quite cheap, we got ours just before the late 80's boom (it doubled in value within a year). We worked out how much we could afford and found a house based on that, £17250 with a £1000 deposit. You need more than the full value of our first house now just for the deposit. I do feel sorry for the younger generation trying to get onto the property ladder these days.



Our first house was £3800, a three bed semi, bought in 1968. At that time, I was earning approximately £900pa gross. At present, in the area I live, 3 bed semi for £140,000 is not unusual. So, given todays incomes, not really a lot different. It is very different in south of course. No1 son lives in Windsor, house prices are eye-watering. He has just paid £800,000 for a 4 bed detached, which would be £350,000 max in this area.


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  some good weather for a few days  thinking about heading down the A9 but then im wondering when the likelihood of drunk drivers will be on it, ie office party goers. Not many coppers up here so more people try to getaway with it and that includes phone use....Ive always tried to steer 'luck' my way


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2021)

A quick hello.
Feeling very tired this morning.
Need to go to the aunties and sort some finance out.....I really feel like doing that, not.
Will report back later


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Dec 2021)

Just been reading that work on Runrig The Musical is underway, to be titled “The Stamping Ground”. Due to premiere at Eden Court Theatre in Inverness next summer before a nationwide tour. Hopefully covid will allow us are little trip up to Inverness to see it


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just been reading that work on Runrig The Musical is underway, to be titled “The Stamping Ground”. Due to premiere at Eden Court Theatre in Inverness next summer before a nationwide tour. Hopefully covid will allow us are little trip up to Inverness to see it


That's good news. We watched the musical, " Sunshine on Leith " when we were up in Edinburgh a few years ago and really enjoyed it. Might be an option to walk the Great Glen Way again and finish to coincide with the musical Premiere 🤔


----------



## GM (17 Dec 2021)

Morning all... Going to pop down to a butchers in Highbury to pick up our Christmas meat order, saves all the panicking with shopping next week. Apart from that the usual dog walk. 

Enjoy the rest of your day folks!


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning, lol.

A woman decided to stop by at her recently married son's house for a quick visit as she was in the neighbourhood.
She rang the doorbell and getting no answer she decided to go in.
As she walked into the front room she was shocked to see her daughter-in-law lying on the couch, totally naked.
Soft music was playing
The aroma of perfume filled the room.
"What are you doing?"
She asked.
"I'm waiting for my husband to come home from work"
The daughter-in-law answered.
"But you're naked!"
The mother-in-law exclaimed.
"No we call this my love dress"
The daughter-in-law explained.
"Love dress?"
"But you're just naked!"
She exclaimed irritably.
"But my husband loves it when I wear my Love Dress"
The young wife explained.
"It always gets him really really excited"
"Trust me - every time he sees me in this dress he instantly becomes incredibly aroused and ravages me for hours on end"
"He simply can't get enough of me"
"You really should try it sometime"
So a little embarrassed the mother-in-law left.
When she got home she reflected on the earlier conversation.
Thinking,
"well why not give it a try?"
She undressed, showered and sprayed her body with her best perfume.
Then she dimmed the lights, put on a romantic CD and lay naked on the couch eagerly awaiting her husband's arrival
Finally, her husband came home.
He walked in and saw her laying there looking as sensuous and provocative as she could.
"What on earth do you think you are doing lying there naked like that?"
He asked her incredulously.
"Why Darling, I'm not naked - this is my Love Dress"
"I'm wearing it just for you"
"Don't you like it? "
She whispered huskily while beckoning him over seductively...
"It Needs ironing"
He said....


----------



## numbnuts (17 Dec 2021)

I'm baking


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm baking
> View attachment 622544


Again! You’d make someone a good wife!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Again! You’d make someone a good wife!


Send him the ingredients and he will get to work on it. 

That reminds me of a 1960s joke... 

Toilet cubicle graffiti: _My mother made me a homosexual!_ 

Added below: _Ooh, if I sent her the wool, would she make one for ME?

_


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2021)




----------



## numbnuts (17 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Again! You’d make someone a good wife!


 
Yeah I know, my sister once told me I was wasted.............................or could have been waste of space


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2021)

It's a nice day here. The sun is shining (see it doesn't always rain here) no rain and no wind. 

No idea what we are having to eat today. Mr WD is in his shed making something for me


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2021)

Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's a nice day here. The sun is shining (see it doesn't always rain here) no rain and no wind.
> 
> No idea what we are having to eat today. Mr WD is in his shed making something for me


As long as it’s not made from wood and about 6 foot long


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2021)

Must be Friday. Fishman’s van along the street tooting his horn


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> As long as it’s not made from wood and about 6 foot long




I already have one. It's a baseball bat


----------



## numbnuts (17 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I already have one. It's a baseball bat


 
I've got a bat for late night visitors, you need it round here


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Dec 2021)

didnt feel very energetic this morning but thought i'd make the effort  anyhoo went a few miles past the loch and theres black ice everywhere  so thought ****** that and returned to the batcave 
Yesterday i was up that way and rode across a cattle grid which had a cross piece missing....thought i might have kinked a wheel as i hit it hard...Posted a warning for cyclist on a local site [Brora needs you] and wadyanow...its been fixed! someone must have informed the relevant department....power of the computer!


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Dec 2021)

`


Dirk said:


> Cheerz me dearz!
> 
> View attachment 622565


I Spy Tartan on the back of the chair. Is there something that you’re not telling us Dirk?


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> didnt feel very energetic this morning but thought i'd make the effort  anyhoo went a few miles past the loch and theres black ice everywhere  so thought ****** that and returned to the batcave
> Yesterday i was up that way and rode across a cattle grid which had a cross piece missing....thought i might have kinked a wheel as i hit it hard...Posted a warning for cyclist on a local site [Brora needs you] and wadyanow...its been fixed! someone must have informed the relevant department....power of the computer!


I once fell through a cattle grid! Well, not right through but my leg went down. It was bloody sore. Stupid mutt at the time chased a rabbit over one across someone’s drive and got to the other side without doing himself any major damage but didn’t want him to risk coming back so went over to carry him. It was wet and my foot slipped on the way back so I was stuck with one leg through still carrying him.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> `
> 
> I Spy Tartan on the back of the chair. Is there something that you’re not telling us Dirk?


Oh God, he’s not up here is he!  I think it might be the lining of Barbour jackets.


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I once fell through a cattle grid! Well, not right through but my leg went down. It was bloody sore. Stupid mutt at the time chased a rabbit over one across someone’s drive and got to the other side without doing himself any major damage but didn’t want him to risk coming back so went over to carry him. It was wet and my foot slipped on the way back so I was stuck with one leg through still carrying him.


I think theyre dangerous for dogs [and people] as they could break a leg! Murphy my last dog would go off like a rocket after a rabbit. He once chased a hare out of a field and up the road  i ran after him...huffing and puffing up the hill worried he was going to get hit by a car....he caught the hare and proudly came back down and cavorted around the field with the still squeeling hare in his gob... thankfully he crunched down and dispatched it.....


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> I think theyre dangerous for dogs [and people] as they could break a leg! Murphy my last dog would go off like a rocket after a rabbit. He once chased a hare out of a field and up the road  i ran after him...huffing and puffing up the hill worried he was going to get hit by a car....he caught the hare and proudly came back down and cavorted around the field with the still squeeling hare in his gob... thankfully he crunched down and dispatched it.....


My last pooch, a Labrador/Springer cross brought me several pheasants still alive but thankfully the poor things died of shock very quickly as I couldn’t bring myself to finish them off.


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My last pooch, a Labrador/Springer cross brought me several pheasants still alive but thankfully the poor things died of shock very quickly as I couldn’t bring myself to finish them off.



They were presents! 
Can tell Murphy was built for speed and chasing! i like this pic as the water ripples seem to accentuate his lines


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2021)

My dog decided to bring in hedgehog. I didn't know he had it until he spit it out in the kitchen. This was manu years ago.


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> `
> 
> I Spy Tartan on the back of the chair. Is there something that you’re not telling us Dirk?


It's my Barbour jacket. 
You can relax @Mo1959


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> didnt feel very energetic this morning but thought i'd make the effort  anyhoo went a few miles past the loch and theres black ice everywhere  so thought ****** that and returned to the batcave
> Yesterday i was up that way and rode across a cattle grid which had a cross piece missing....thought i might have kinked a wheel as i hit it hard...Posted a warning for cyclist on a local site [Brora needs you] and wadyanow...its been fixed! someone must have informed the relevant department....power of the computer!



I remember one from many years ago, I was well out in the sticks somewhere, but can't remember where, I came across a cattle grid that had several cross pieces missing that had been patched up with fence posts and twine,  I did get over it though I was worried about using it.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2021)

The oldies are the best, lol, from my facebook page this afternoon







Cabbie picks up a Nun. She gets into the cab, and notices that the VERY handsome cab driver won't stop staring at her.
She asks him why he is staring.
He replies: "I have a question to ask, but I don't want to offend you"
She answers, "My son, you cannot offend me. When you're as old as I am and have been a nun as long as I have, you get a chance to see and hear just about everything. I'm sure that there's nothing you could say or ask that I would find offensive."
"Well, I've always had a fantasy to have a nun kiss me."
She responds, "Well, let's see what we can do about that: #1, you have to be single and #2, you must be Catholic."
The cab driver is very excited and says, "Yes, I'm single and Catholic!
"OK" the nun says. "Pull into the next alley."
The nun fulfills his fantasy with a kiss that would make a ho*oker blush.
But when they get back on the road, the cab driver starts crying.
"My dear child," said the nun, "Why are you crying?"
"Forgive me but I've sinned. I lied and I must confess; I'm married and I'm Jewish."
The nun says, "That's OK. My name is Kevin and I'm going to a Halloween party."


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> The oldies are the best, lol, from my facebook page this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 622587
> 
> ...


Twasn't me!


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Dec 2021)

I've been listening to Runrig since @Flick of the Elbow posted earlier 🎶
👍


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2021)

Just accepted an offer of 350k on my dad's house from first time buyers.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Dec 2021)

Just done the ironing from this morning wash


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Just accepted an offer of 350k on my dad's house from first time buyers.


I seriously think you need a financial advisor. A good one is expensive but trust me is worth it.
Now it just so happens that I am free at the moment.
PM me if you want my terms and conditions.


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I seriously think you need a financial advisor. A good one is expensive but trust me is worth it.
> Now it just so happens that I am free at the moment.
> PM me if you want my terms and conditions.


I've never needed any advice on how to spend money.
It's a good job MrsD is sensible.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> They were presents!
> Can tell Murphy was built for speed and chasing! i like this pic as the water ripples seem to accentuate his lines
> View attachment 622568


Millie in full flight!


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Millie in full flight!
> 
> View attachment 622618


Proof that all four feet/paws are off the ground at the same time every so often.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I've never needed any advice on how to spend money.
> It's a good job MrsD is sensible.


To you, my son, I offer a one off discount. This is a very limited offer


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> To you, my son, I offer a one off discount. This is a very limited offer


How much of a discount?


----------



## 12boy (17 Dec 2021)

Just got back from a ride. It was -9C ,-16-C wind chill and the studded snow tires were amazingly slow but did great on frozen snow and ice. I was fairly warm except for toes and fingers. It was a lot of exercise for 8.9 miles. My knit mittens are porous but if I can fix that and wear hiking boots things will be better. I have been home for about an hour and it has snowed a couple inches since then.
Hasta luego, muchachos!


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Just got back from a ride. It was -9C ,-16-C wind chill and the studded snow tires were amazingly slow but did great on frozen snow and ice. I was fairly warm except for toes and fingers. It was a lot of exercise for 8.9 miles. My knit mittens are porous but if I can fix that and wear hiking boots things will be better. I have been home for about an hour and it has snowed a couple inches since then.
> Hasta luego, muchachos!


Cease with this talk of snow, unless you send some over here. Not keeping it all for yourself.
It's most unfair, reading about others who have snow when we do not!!


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> To you, my son, I offer a one off discount. This is a very limited offer


Sold! I'll take three....


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2021)

Morning. Given it’s 5.15 I’m not surprised I’m first. 

Another cold but dry day.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

2nd!


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Dec 2021)

I've been up a while, considering fancy dress parkrun this morning 🎅🏻


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

Morning all. 
Some FOC happiness for you all.
I was up at 0600. I was going to do an 0800 Aldi dash but I got warm and cozy in the conservatory....listening to SoTS. Now Aldi doesn't seem so important......I may wander round to the Spar later.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've been up a while, considering fancy dress parkrun this morning 🎅🏻


Go for it! 

Wish I was up to these things but only managed a very pathetic 11.50 minute miles for 4.2 miles this morning.  Admittedly I was trying to take it relatively easy, but doubt I could have gone much faster. Lol


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, awake since four,  rolled over in my sleep and ended up laying on my dud hip, and it woke me up complaining because it don't like me laying on it, carer was here just after seven, my Good Lady was still asleep, which is good, if she is here later I have to help the lady out of bed onto the commode, empty it when she's finished, before organising breakfast tablets and a cuppa.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, dawning bright and frosty here.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2021)

Off down to Tesco this morning. MrsD wants to do some last minute Christmas shopping. Gawd knows why - we don't do anything different at Christmas. When we get there, she'll complain about all the folk rushing around doing last minute Christmas shopping!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've been listening to Runrig since @Flick of the Elbow posted earlier 🎶
> 👍


Incidentally, did you know that Rory from Runrig was a keen runner ? He was a member of (the legendary) HBT club. (Hunters Bog Trotters, named after a patch on the slopes of Arthur’s Seat). Back when I was running 15 years ago he and his wife were regulars at cross country and hill races, his wife often winning her category.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2021)

Morning. Cool but calm, no mist and no rain for yet another say.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2021)

I thought LED light bulbs were supposed to last for years? Kitchen one went a few weeks ago and the hall one has gone this morning. They were decent makes too, not Chinese cheapos.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Dec 2021)

Morning I'm up too


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought LED light bulbs were supposed to last for years? Kitchen one went a few weeks ago and the hall one has gone this morning. They were decent makes too, not Chinese cheapos.


We've got one out in our bathroom. It's a flush 3 LED downlighter.
It's taken a week to source one and costing £60 to replace!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Dec 2021)

Planning my viewing for the weekend, first day of the Christmas Radio Times, the official start of Christmas 

(My viewing also includes two World Cup cross races courtesy of GCN so not in the RT).


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> We've got one out in our bathroom. It's a flush 3 LED downlighter.
> It's taken a week to source one and costing £60 to replace!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought LED light bulbs were supposed to last for years? Kitchen one went a few weeks ago and the hall one has gone this morning. They were decent makes too, not Chinese cheapos.


Our bulbs seem to go in groups ie 2 or 3 within a short time. I wonder if its power surges.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Incidentally, did you know that Rory from Runrig was a keen runner ? He was a member of (the legendary) HBT club. (Hunters Bog Trotters, named after a patch on the slopes of Arthur’s Seat). Back when I was running 15 years ago he and his wife were regulars at cross country and hill races, his wife often winning her category.


I wasn’t aware of that. I’ve missed watching the International Cross country events that used to be broadcast live from Arthur’s Seat.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought LED light bulbs were supposed to last for years? Kitchen one went a few weeks ago and the hall one has gone this morning. They were decent makes too, not Chinese cheapos.


It’s usually the electronics that fail, the LED’s themselves are usually ok. It’s a combination of heat and often under specified components. Sadly buying a decent make doesn’t always mean that you’re getting top quality.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> It’s usually the electronics that fail, the LED’s themselves are usually ok. It’s a combination of heat and often under specified components. Sadly buying a decent make doesn’t always mean that you’re getting top quality.


Take it you aren't doing Park Run or is it a later start there? Usually 9 at my nearest one in Perth I think.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I wasn’t aware of that. I’ve missed watching the International Cross country events that used to be broadcast live from Arthur’s Seat.


Yes they were good, we went along to them most years.


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  hard frost and freezing brrr wont be riding today. Im on dog sitting duties this evening for a neighbours spaniel so have been tidying up the batcave in case of anything toxic it might try chewing ie superglue, small tins of chain oil etc
i did wonder about attaching one of those small bike lights that flash to its collar when we go night walkies but then it might get freaked and leg it!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  hard frost and freezing brrr wont be riding today. Im on dog sitting duties this evening for a neighbours spaniel so have been tidying up the batcave in case of anything toxic it might try chewing ie superglue, small tins of chain oil etc
> i did wonder about attaching one of those small bike lights that flash to its collar when we go night walkies but then it might get freaked and leg it!


Seems to be a lot of early dog walkers in our local park early in the mornings. You can see all the lights bobbing around with the owners with head torches and the pooches wearing flashers on their collars.


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Seems to be a lot of early dog walkers in our local park early in the mornings. You can see all the lights bobbing around with the owners with head torches and the pooches wearing flashers on their collars.


Not such a daft idea then  i'll go for a flash in the park!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2021)

Will it be safe to enter????


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Take it you aren't doing Park Run or is it a later start there? Usually 9 at my nearest one in Perth I think.


No, Mrs Tenkaykev didn’t feel up to it so I bailed as well. Might bling the Brommie with Christmas decorations and go for a ride later 😁


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Not such a daft idea then  i'll go for a flash in the park!



You want to be careful flashing in the park, it might get you in trouble.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought LED light bulbs were supposed to last for years? Kitchen one went a few weeks ago and the hall one has gone this morning. They were decent makes too, not Chinese cheapos.



Bulbs are a nightmare now. So many different types, sizes, fittings. Gone are the simple days of 40, 60, 100watt, and bayonet fitting!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> We've got one out in our bathroom. It's a *flush* 3 LED downlighter.
> It's taken a week to source one and costing £60 to replace!



Water and leccy don't mix well.


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, 
Dog walk completed, it's a damp grey day out there.
A domestics day today, MrsP has decided it a tidying up and wash the kitchen floor kind of day.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought LED light bulbs were supposed to last for years? Kitchen one went a few weeks ago and the hall one has gone this morning. They were decent makes too, not Chinese cheapos.


You've still got your receipt haven't you, take them back.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2021)

Good morning. Misty outside. I've been awake since 7.00 but drinking coffee and reading the paper. Feeling good today. Yesterday morning was horrid, I don't know what came over me.

We won the Zoom quiz last night. That's only the second time we've won. At the live quiz the winners get chocolates and wine.........I'm still waiting for the knock on the door.

Footie this afternoon. Rovers can go third. Attending has been a big decision. If I was alone I would stay away. No 2 son will not understand if we don't go. On balance I think the disappointment for him outweighs the Covid risk. You may think this strange. We use the disabled entrance with no queues, we don't have to enter the concourse and our stand is usually only one-third full. We will move from our usual seats to some which are isolated.

Covid passes are ready.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've still got your receipt haven't you, take them back.


I never keep receipts.  Bought online as per my usual purchases. I've ordered some more as just have one spare now. Different make so see if it makes any difference.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I never keep receipts.  Bought online as per my usual purchases. I've ordered some more as just have one spare now. Different make so see if it makes any difference.


Nah, what good would light bulbs that last, be to the manufacturers.

It's a conspiracy to get us buying more light bulbs.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (18 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Misty outside. I've been awake since 7.00 but drinking coffee and reading the paper. Feeling good today. Yesterday morning was horrid, I don't know what came over me.
> 
> We won the Zoom quiz last night. That's only the second time we've won. At the live quiz the winners get chocolates and wine.........I'm still waiting for the knock on the door.
> 
> ...


You should be ok as you will be outside and the stand won't being full.
I think i got covid going to a West Ham game.I don't think it was at the game itself but on the trains going there and back which was packed like sardines and mask wearing was minimal.
Good luck for today against the "Brum".
I can still remember us helping you win the Premier league in 1995


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> You should be ok as you will be outside and the stand won't being full.
> I think i got covid going to a West Ham game.I don't think it was at the game itself but on the trains going there and back which was packed like sardines and mask wearing was minimal.
> Good luck for today against the "Brum".
> I can still remember us helping you win the Premier league in 1995


Never forgotten. Superb afternoon for your keeper!! Thanks. We can go third today!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2021)

We have Twitchers in the village. Feckin' hundreds of them. Cars all over the place.

It's a Belted Kingfisher........see him most days. 🤫


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have Twitchers in the village. Feckin' hundreds of them. Cars all over the place.
> 
> It's a Belted Kingfisher........see him most days. 🤫
> 
> View attachment 622695


Twitchers are a bleddy nuisance!
We get loads of them across the road on the marshes. Parking all over the place and being obnoxious to anyone who complains.@


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have Twitchers in the village. Feckin' hundreds of them. Cars all over the place.
> 
> It's a Belted Kingfisher........see him most days. 🤫
> 
> View attachment 622695


You certain it's not @Dave7 in disguise?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Bulbs are a nightmare now. So many different types, sizes, fittings. Gone are the simple days of 40, 60, 100watt, and bayonet fitting!


We have an upstanding lamp. The bulbs are weird elongated things. I know of only one place to buy them and its a right pain to get there.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> We have Twitchers in the village. Feckin' hundreds of them. Cars all over the place.
> 
> It's a Belted Kingfisher........see him most days. 🤫
> 
> View attachment 622695


Seriously ??? You personally see him most days ?
What a handsome bird that is.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Seriously ??? You personally see him most days ?
> What a handsome bird that is.


No, I was extracting the Michael but we did see him on Thursday. Friends on the row are interested in birds, they're not Twitchers, and spotted it.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No, I was extracting the Michael but we did see him on Thursday. Friends on the row are interested in birds, they're not Twitchers, and spotted it.


Very privileged then.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Dec 2021)

Done walking


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Dec 2021)

Very clear sky today looking north towards the Ochils, rising above a big bank of murk over the Forth.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2021)

I've been having an easy day, the ironing got done this morning, I watched the rugby this afternoon, Quins v Cardiff and I've just washed the car and checked the fluids, my little Suzuki is now the white colour its supposed to be not a dirty shade of brown, it'll stay that way till next time I use it.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2021)

I have been feeling a bit rough for a few days since coming back from the Midlands. I worried that the highly overcrowded train journey down to Coventry on the 10th might have resulted in a dose of Covid-19 so I wanted to do the test. Boots was out of kits on Wednesday but they had restocked yesterday. The result was negative!

I'll do a few more tests to keep an eye on the bug, but hopefully it won't develop into anything sinister. It is like having half a cold. I have a sore throat, muscle aches, a headache and fatigue, but no snotty nose or cough. No problem smelling and tasting my food...

This bug probably _did_ come from that train journey because I haven't spent time with anybody that I know to have been ill.

I have flu and booster jabs booked for Monday morning. I will take another lateral flow test so I would be able to cancel my appointments if I become positive, and I will take another just before I leave the house on Monday to make sure all is well.

I am just taking it easy now and (hopefully!) recovering on the run up to Christmas. I'm getting a few odd jobs done here and there and looking forward to the NY and my pension.

It is probably a good idea to avoid cycling for a few days until I feel better. It's a pity to waste the mild weather though, so I will try to get a few strolls in.


----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2021)

Salut. When I went for a ride this morning at about 11.30, it was 6.5 degrees and I saw about 10 people going for a swim in the sea. 
I stopped to watch them go in and when I got back to the same point 10 minutes later, they were still swimming.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been having an easy day, the ironing got done this morning, I watched the rugby this afternoon, Quins v Cardiff and I've just washed the car and checked the fluids, my little Suzuki is now the white colour its supposed to be not a dirty shade of brown, it'll stay that way till next time I use it.


I have a white car. The only thing worse imo is black. I bought it as it was the only one I could find with the spec I wanted.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2021)

I've just been thinking, we haven't seen a lot of Drago lately.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Dec 2021)

I haven't got a car.....Sorry you've heard that one before


----------



## numbnuts (18 Dec 2021)

gavroche said:


> Salut. When I went for a ride this morning at about 11.30, it was 6.5 degrees and I saw about 10 people going for a swim in the sea.
> I stopped to watch them go in and when I got back to the same point 10 minutes later, they were still swimming.


This lady does a video every week just down the road from me

View: https://youtu.be/CibBAo4x21Q


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

Meal just eaten.
Bacon, egg and chips


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2021)

Afternoon walk done. Going to be a frosty night I think. Was getting a tad chilly out already.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2021)

My pal is here and we have decided to have junk food food tonight. That isn't the same as plain old junk food! It will be junk food (big pizza and fries) but with some healthy food as well (a humungous great ColinJ salad). 

No doubt we will also end up having some goodies while we watch TV later. These days I pretty much avoid biscuits, cake etc. when I am by myself but usually share some with guests.

I struggled to unlock the front door when she arrived and then relock it once she had come into the house. The lock was feeling pretty sticky so I sprayed some WD40 along the sides of the, er... [looks up name] _deadbolt_ and that seems to have loosened it up.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2021)

Major incident declared in London due to the amount of Covid cases!


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2021)

Adult humour from my Facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Adult humour from my Facebook page this afternoon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 622752



@dave r , you are awful, funny however


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Major incident declared in London due to the amount of Covid cases!


A London registered Range Rover Evoke has turned up at my neighbour's. 
It's his brother, obviously come to Devon to escape the great plague.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Major incident declared in London due to the amount of Covid cases!


Just read that. We were invited out tonight (Irish club) but have declined.
We have gone into our own lock down ......essential things only.
Apparently Holland has gone into total lock down.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Dec 2021)

Boris need to make a decision ASAP, but I see riots on the streets if he does,
as they say dammed if you do, dammed if you don't


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Boris need to make a decision ASAP, but I see riots on the streets if he does,
> as they say dammed if you do, dammed if you don't


Agree with that. I am all for it but am an old fart.......not so easy for the younger generation.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I've just been thinking, we haven't seen a lot of Drago lately.


Last seen on Thursday, hope he's OK


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I've just been thinking, we haven't seen a lot of Drago lately.


He'd a night out with the band recently. Left him feeling knackered.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My pal is here and we have decided to have junk food food tonight. That isn't the same as plain old junk food! It will be junk food (big pizza and fries) but with some healthy food as well (a humungous great ColinJ salad).


Aargh... The takeaway wasn't answering the phone. I tried multiple times but no go. I walked round to order in person and found a notice pinned to the door saying that they were closed from Dec 14th to Jan 18th! It would have been nice if they had connected an answering machine to their phone line to let us know...

Never mind - I could walk to the next one... Nope - they were rushed off their feet. At 18:45 they said that they could have a pizza ready at 21:15!!!!

So, boring old Aldi cheese pizza and some pitta breads are currently heating up in my oven!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2021)

I’m watching Whisky Galore.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Boris need to make a decision ASAP, but I see riots on the streets if he does,
> as they say dammed if you do, dammed if you don't


I agree but I'm not sure the country would tolerate it. If it is lockdown I feel it would have to be everything except food shops. No excuses to be out then.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m watching Whisky Galore.



My Good Lady has been watching Scrooge from 1951, the film was as old as me, and full of familiar faces, Jack Warner from Dixon Of Dock Green being one.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m watching Whisky Galore.


Decided not to watch that. Thought it might ruin memories of the original.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady has been watching Scrooge from 1951, the film was as old as me, and full of familiar faces, Jack Warner from Dixon Of Dock Green being one.


Wow. That’s going back a bit!  I remember Dixon of Dock Green. Was it Andy Crawford was his sidekick?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2021)

@ColinJ Aldi usually have some very good pizza.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I agree but I'm not sure the country would tolerate it. If it is lockdown I feel it would have to be everything except food shops. No excuses to be out then.


Hang on......beer is food.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hang on......beer is food.


......of the Gods


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ Aldi usually have some very good pizza.


I have Aldi pizza.......just add some cheese, tomato, onion or whatever to beef it up.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Decided not to watch that. Thought it might ruin memories of the original.


The remake was surprisingly good.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. That’s going back a bit!  I remember Dixon of Dock Green. Was it Andy Crawford was his sidekick?


He was indeed


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

Anyway @PaulSB .... your team done good today.
Did your son enjoy it ?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Very privileged then.


Yes, very lucky. I hadn't realised till today how rare it is to see this bird in the UK.

Local residents know exactly where to see UK kingfishers. We see them quite regularly and it's reasonable to assume our visitor would choose the same stretch of water.

The Twitchers were two bridges away from the spot.........much to the amusement of our village FB group. I've been at the footie but it seems half the village went to the canal to try spotting Twitchers!! 😄

Rovers won.  We are THIRD, one point off second. COYB.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Decided not to watch that. Thought it might ruin memories of the original.


Wasn't the 1951 one the original?


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> He was indeed


Not Andy Mitchell?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not Andy Mitchell?


No...... definitely Andy Crawford.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No...... definitely Andy Crawford.



Andy Crawford played by Peter Byrne.


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> The remake was surprisingly good.


I will have to catch up with the remake, I saw the original many years ago.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. That’s going back a bit!  I remember Dixon of Dock Green. Was it Andy Crawford was his sidekick?



I remember Dad getting our first TV, I think I'd be around 7, I remember Saturdays, the Wrestling, followed by The Lone Ranger, Dixon Of Dock Green and the Bliiy Cotton Band Show. I remember in the film, The Blue Lamp, they killed the character off at the end of the film then brought him back for the TV series Dixon Of Dock Green.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2021)

So what do we think? Rose and Giovani or John and Johannnes? I don't watch but occasionally glance up. Rose seems to be a lovely young woman and is showing that for people with disability there can be no barriers. I hope she wins.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. That’s going back a bit!  I remember Dixon of Dock Green. Was it Andy Crawford was his sidekick?


Opened by the man himself, Jack Warner, in Leeds. Nearby the old leeds police headquarters off York Road.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So what do we think? Rose and Giovani or John and Johannnes? I don't watch but occasionally glance up. Rose seems to be a lovely young woman and is showing that for people with disability there can be no barriers. I hope she wins.


If she does, I hope its because she was good enough, not because she's deaf. 
That'd be the sympathy vote, which I don't think she wants.


----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Opened by the man himself, Jack Warner, in Leeds. Nearby the old leeds police headquarters off York Road.
> View attachment 622781


I'm related to Jack Warner on my father's side.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I'm related to Jack Warner on my father's side.


Is that why you try to stay on the right side of the law?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't the 1951 one the original?


The SS Politician was the original


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So what do we think? Rose and Giovani or John and Johannnes? I don't watch but occasionally glance up. Rose seems to be a lovely young woman and is showing that for people with disability there can be no barriers. I hope she wins.


It was very, very close. I loved the first two dances by John and Johannes but for me Rose just edged it in the third one. It was a cracking show, another highlight was the spectacular Jeanette and Aliaz number to Ed Sheeran 😍


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The SS Politician was the original


They went for the valuable cargo, leaving the money behind.

The recent remake was useless.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ Aldi usually have some very good pizza.


Carnivores get a better choice! There must have been about 10 different meaty pizzas there tonight.

There was only a plain cheesey type available to me...


Dave7 said:


> I have Aldi pizza.......just add some cheese, tomato, onion or whatever to beef it up.


I _would _normally add my own toppings but my guest was making it pretty plain that any further delay would not go down well... 

(This is a drawback of us being ex partners - we often bicker as if we were still together! )

It actually wouldn't have been too bad...

Temperature of fan oven 180 degrees C - _correct_.
_But_...Middle shelf - _oops_, I had put it on the top shelf instead, and...
I had accidentally switched the grille on as well!
Heat for 17-20 minutes.
Since I thought I had meticulously followed instructions and the light in my oven is broken, I just ignored the cooker for 20 minutes, then opened the oven door, and wafted away the smoke from one charred pizza! It wasn't _completely _ruined, but another couple of minutes and it would have been bin time! 

The salad and pitta breads were good; the pizza was (just!) edible.

We will have to do pizza night properly in the NY.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2021)

Morning. Similar to yesterday it’s another cold and misty start.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Dec 2021)

Good Morning,
I've been looking at the led from my cordless toothbrush glowing on the dressing table, it finally inspired me to get up and deal with some correspondence. I made my way downstairs in the semi dark as the LED from the kitchen cooker clock and Microwave clock throw a fair bit of light that's not usually noticed until it's properly dark. We popped into one of the Charity shops up in Broadstone yesterday, Mrs Tenkaykev is looking for a couple of extra dinner plates as we're expecting a full house at Christmas. While in there I purchased a Ukelele, it was in excellent condition and came in a lovely case. It will be for our granddaughter when she visits, she has one at home and her mum plays guitar but I'm not sure if granddaughter has an ear for music or not ( I certainly haven't ) I've ordered some new strings for it and will have a go at restringing and tuning it when they arrive. It did get a bit embarrassing yesterday, I was waiting outside the bakers while Mrs Tenkaykev was inside buying more mince pies. I was sort of daydreaming and pondering about the Ukelele which i was holding in its case, I was singing " When I'm cleaning Windows " to myself in my head, or thought I was. I must have been vocalising because a lady walking past stopped, turned to look me up and down and started laughing 😮
Anyway, must crack on and put a brew on.
Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Chief Broom (19 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  i was going to lounge in bed for a while but having a manic spaniel as guest scuppered that...anyhow its good having company. cant say if its cold or mild...somewhere in between, shall go for a walk in a while,


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (19 Dec 2021)

Yeah i couldn't sleep neither.
Looking after the Grandkids for a couple of days.Son asked if i could look after the dog as well,i said ok.Well blow me down the dogs only here a few minutes and she's c*****d on the carpet .
Anyway good morning everyone,time for a 🍵


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> If she does, I hope its because she was good enough, not because she's deaf.
> That'd be the sympathy vote, which I don't think she wants.


From what I've seen over the top of the paper as I don't take much notice she's a great dancer and lovely personality. Rose won and I feel it will have been based on this and not a sympathy vote.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks, carers here, family round later.


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Doggie walk on the beach first thing - if we can dig her out of the bed. 
Best mates coming over from Minehead this morning and stopping overnight. Sunday lunch booked at the Black Horse.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2021)

Morning all.
A nice gentle day is in store hopefully.
MrsD just got up saying she was hungry (which I am pleased to hear) so I got her weetabix and half a banana.
Having said that she has just upchucked. Not happened for a while.
Must go.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2021)

Hello!  Clear and cold but not quite frost. It's going to be a beautiful day. Meeting up with some hardy souls for a 40 mile blast at 10.00.

Mrs P is significantly better and can now talk. I'm pondering if the opportunity to discuss my new phone is close. 🤔

We are going to RHS Bridgewater Glow tonight. There is a trail through the garden lit by festive lights and a cafe! Excellent.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2021)

Morning. It's cold here. We had a frost and it's now 0 deg. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2021)

I am back. A brisk walk round a double loop of the riverside trail so 6.7 miles in just under 2 hours. That raw, misty cold that seeps into your bones if you don't keep moving briskly. It's only just above freezing and might drop a bit more as daylight comes in.

Looking forward to my porridge soon.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2021)

Panic over. Just the mopping up to do.
Ahh well........onwards and upwards eh
She has looked after me and the 'kids' all these years so its not begrudged.


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2021)

Morning Calamity Finished watching Bosh last night Now we have to start searching Netflix and Prime


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Panic over. Just the mopping up to do.
> Ahh well........onwards and upwards eh
> She has looked after me and the 'kids' all these years so its not begrudged.



I'm the same, my Good lady walked away from her first husband and moved in with me, in the more than 40 years since then we've looked after each other and our children, now her mobility is almost nonexistent I'm not going to begrudge giving her the care and support she needs.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2021)

I'm up, not too cold here at 6c


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2021)

I've just been down the corner shop, it a misty moisty morning and very cold.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2021)

It's now a mahoosive 1 deg here


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2021)

Where has Andy in Germany got to?Hope he’s ok


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Where has Andy in Germany got to?Hope he’s ok


Oh yes. He was often over in Tea or Mundane news rather than in here, but now you mention it, haven’t seen him.  Seemed a nice sort.

Feel like a stalker, but just checked and he was online on Friday so still around  Maybe just taking a break from posting.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, a murky 4° here.


----------



## GM (19 Dec 2021)

Morning all... We're going to live dangerously this evening, we're going to a concert at Covent Garden in that there London 

I'm glad that Rose and Giovanni won last night. I must have had a bit of dirt in my eye, watching them dance made my eyes water 
It's also a good thing that its encouraged more people to learn sign language.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2021)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Yeah i couldn't sleep neither.
> Looking after the Grandkids for a couple of days.Son asked if i could look after the dog as well,i said ok.Well blow me down the dogs only here a few minutes and she's c*****d on the carpet .
> Anyway good morning everyone,time for a 🍵


A Sooner dog?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh yes. He was often over in Tea or Mundane news rather than in here, but now you mention it, haven’t seen him.  Seemed a nice sort.


do we allow "nice sorts" on here ??? I must be on the wrong thread


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> do we allow "nice sorts" on here ??? I must be on the wrong thread


Liquorice sorts?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> do we allow "nice sorts" on here ??? I must be on the wrong thread




Ok. Watch it you


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Liquorice sorts?


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


>


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-54269144

*Man dies from eating more than a bag of liquorice a day*


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-54269144
> 
> *Man dies from eating more than a bag of liquorice a day*



I got a large tin of liquorice alsorts for my birthday, contained almost a pound of sweets, took me 4 days to eat them all. That bloke in Canada just ate to much of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2021)

I'm not a fan of liquorice


----------



## Paulus (19 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm not a fan of liquorice


Another liquorice lover here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I got a large tin of liquorice alsorts for my birthday, contained almost a pound of sweets, took me 4 days to eat them all. That bloke in Canada just ate to much of it.


Yes, plus there’s not a lot of actual liquorice in liquorice sweets


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2021)

Been for a walk, well it beats looking at four walls


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2021)

Still no @Drago


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2021)

I suddenly got very tired so went to bed. Crashed out for 2 hours ?? Slowly coming around now (I think)


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Been for a walk, well it beats looking at four walls


You not got a Rear Window?


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2021)

From my Facebook page this afternoon.


A young woman, with a baby in her arms, entered a butcher shop and confronted the butcher with the news that the baby was his and asked what he was going to do about it?
He said he'd offer to provide her with free meat until the boy was 18. She agreed.
The butcher had been counting the years off on his calendar, and one day the teenager who had been collecting the meat each week, came into the shop and said, "I'll be 18 tomorrow."
"I know," said the butcher with a smile, "I've been counting too, tell your mother, when you take this parcel of meat home, that it is the last free meat she'll get, and watch the expression on her face."
When the boy arrived home he told his mother.
The woman nodded and said, "Son, go back to the butcher and tell him I have also had free bread, free milk, and free groceries for the last 18 years and watch the expression on his face


----------



## simongt (19 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> That bloke in Canada just ate to much of it.


But then, if you consume too much of pretty much anything, it can have a seriously detrimental effect on your health.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You not got a Rear Window?


? ....... No just south and north


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm not a fan of liquorice


 Lovely stuff but I hardly ever eat it.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> ? ....... No just south and north


How else would those mince pies disappear!

James Stewart, Rear Window






https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0047396/


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2021)

Dear God it was cold on the bike. Apparently the village, the Ribble Valley and all points east have been bright and sunny..........

...........so we headed north and west.  About two miles in to the ride we encountered fog and mist.   This lasted for 12-15 miles. Freezing, absolutely bloody freezing. Still sun came out as we emerged from the cafe.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2021)

We had rib eye steak for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We had rib eye steak for lunch.


Didn't you have that last week?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Didn't you have that last week?




Nope


----------



## numbnuts (19 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We had rib eye steak for lunch.


I had soup  the last time I had steak it was a wooden one


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Dec 2021)

Has remained 4° and gloomy. Another little walk from the house. This is Poet’s Glen.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2021)

simongt said:


> But then, if you consume too much of pretty much anything, it can have a seriously detrimental effect on your health.



Now this is true, moderation in all things is the way to go


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Dear God it was cold on the bike. Apparently the village, the Ribble Valley and all points east have been bright and sunny..........
> 
> ...........so we headed north and west.  About two miles in to the ride we encountered fog and mist.   This lasted for 12-15 miles. Freezing, absolutely bloody freezing. Still sun came out as we emerged from the cafe.



Its been misty murky and cold here all day, we had a house full this morning and I've spent most of the afternoon fettling my fixed.


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I had soup  the last time I had steak it was a wooden one





Your all heart ❤️ I’d stake my life on it


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm not a fan of liquorice


I have _finally _found one of your 'food' dislikes that I agree with... I tried it once and spat it out!  



PaulSB said:


> Dear God it was cold on the bike. Apparently the village, the Ribble Valley and all points east have been bright and sunny..........
> 
> ...........so we headed north and west.  About two miles in to the ride we encountered fog and mist.   This lasted for 12-15 miles. Freezing, absolutely bloody freezing. Still sun came out as we emerged from the cafe.


I'm still not feeling energetic enough for cycling, but I wouldn't have bothered anyway today. We have been bathed in that cold mist for 24 hours now! The narrow valleys really seem to channel the mist and stop the wind blowing it away.

Flu and booster jabs tomorrow, a few days (hopefully!) for any soreness/side effects to go away, then a few days of Christmas/NY festering.

After that it will be a launch into 2022, a pension, and a new life with spending money! After several years scraping by on ~£9k/year, it will feel like luxury having £13-14k! Being able to buy a new tyre for my bike without spending several hours trying to save £2, or hopping on a train with my bike and not worrying that the fare is £25 - _super_!


----------



## 12boy (19 Dec 2021)

It is nice and warm here at 1C but alas the wind is 29 mph with some serious gusts so I think riding is a little iffy. I may go for a walk, though. It will get windier, later.
I will be making some quarts of spaghetti sauce later, using store bought marinara sauce, crushed tomatoes, fresh garlic, mushrooms and onions and 2 lbs each of ground round and hot Italian sausage. The aged pooch loves this 'cause she knows l will cook up some ground round for her and dole out a bit each day on her canned food. There is a guy here who bakes every few weeks to order, making scones, and bread of various sorts. We will get a fresh baguette today, among other things, and that, along with pasta and a little salad of Romaine, cuke and hothouse tomatoes will be our supper. Tis humble fare, but one of my faves.
A tad of bike tinkering and similar projects, along with a little leg work should fill the day.
Be safe and well and drop by if you are in the neighborhood.....we will keep a light on for you.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We had rib eye steak for lunch.


Ohh yum yum


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Ohh yum yum




Rib eye is the best tastiest cut there is.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Rib eye is the best tastiest cut there is.


Can be too fatty for me.....but very tasty.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Can be too fatty for me.....but very tasty.




Mr WD has the fatty bit as he likes that and I have the lean steak.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has the fatty bit as he likes that and I have the lean steak.


Surname is Spratt?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Surname is Spratt?




Not quite


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Surname is Spratt?


I think you will find Jack Spratt did not eat any fat.


----------



## Paulus (19 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I think you will find Jack Spratt did not eat any fat.


His wife could eat no lean.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> His wife could eat no lean.


So between the two of them


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So between the two of them



Licked the plate clean.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Licked the plate clean.


Yer posh, plate. I thought it were platter?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Yer posh, plate. I thought it were platter?


Sorry Dave r but I think Classic is right.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Yer posh, plate. I thought it were platter?





Dave7 said:


> Sorry Dave r but I think Classic is right.



You're both right, it was platter.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2021)

Another one from my Facebook page


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> You're both right, it was platter.


Does it matter, I'm now trying to get the image of Welsh Dragon licking the plate/platter clean.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Does it matter, I'm now trying to get the image of Welsh Dragon licking the plate/platter clean.



No it doesn't matter, I hadn't heard the rhyme for about 20-30 years so its no surprise that I got part of it wrong.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> No it doesn't matter, I hadn't heard the rhyme for about 20-30 years so its no surprise that I got part of it wrong.


Probably banned by now anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2021)

You lot post from about 05:00 but stop just after 21:00 - weird! 

I was looking for something else to watch on TV now that I have finished Bosch and discovered '_Wire in the Blood_' on Prime. For some reason I don't remember it from when it was originally broadcast. I watched episode #1 tonight. I quite enjoyed it, though it feel a bit dated, and I'm not sure that...


Spoiler



having a transwoman as the psycho serial killer


... would be considered acceptable these days! 

Oops - I had better go to bed - I need to go out to be double-jabbed before 10:00 and it is 03:15 already.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You lot post from about 05:00 but stop just after 21:00 - weird!


That’s cos we’re *relatively* normal! 

Another misty 2 degrees start up here.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2021)

I am back. A 5k shuffle with a short walk either end. Just off to jump into the bath now.........well, step in or there will be a big splash!


----------



## Salad Dodger (20 Dec 2021)

Good morning, world!

Today, Planet Thanet looks dull, grey and a bit damp.

I shall mainly be toddling along to Screwfix for some rodent bait, and a box to place it in, as Mickey Mouse seems to have taken up residence under the kitchen floor......

Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Good day had by all yesterday. Our friends tirned up at midday and we sauntered down to the Black Horse for lunch. Several beers were consumed alongside the turkey roast.
Back home, putting the world to rights and general banter before the evening session. Cheese, pate and picky things. 3 bottles of wine between us..........and so to bed to sleep it off.
Dog got up at 4am and wanted to go out! 
Bacon, egg and mushroom sarnies for brek and a walk on the beach before our mates drive back over Exmoor. They turned up in their 'fun' car - a 2017 Mazda MX5. Nice car for the run from Lynton to Porlock.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2021)

Cooooee. 3 deg here. Calm and quiet.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, cold and gloomy again. Forecast for the rest of the week is for more of the same.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2021)

Its cold grey and drizzling here this morning, it looks like I'll be riding tomorrow and doing housework today instead of the other way round.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2021)

You will all be pleased to hear I have no doubt that today is the shortest day of the year.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You will all be pleased to hear I have no doubt that today is the shortest day of the year.


Nope......it's tomorrow officially 

Takes a while before you notice much difference though.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Dec 2021)

.Good morning folks,
Grey and chilly here in Poole. I've been down the rabbit hole of the excellent UK Gridwatch website and looking at the locations of the various interconnects. There are undersea power cables between Folkstone and Sangatte, Portsmouth and Caen, Kent and Rotterdam, South Ayrshire and Antrim, North Wales and Dublin and even a link between Blyth in Northumberland and Norway. Fascinating to watch the real time supply and demand for Electricity and the various generation methods.
Apart from that I've a trip to Screwfix for a new stiff brush head for the outdoors broom. ( and a flashback to the " triggers broom" episode of Only Fools and Horses 😁)
Stay safe folks 💉👍😷


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope......it's tomorrow officially
> 
> Takes a while before you notice much difference though.


I suppose Dirk will be heading to Glastonbury for the Solstice 😉


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> .Good morning folks,
> Grey and chilly here in Poole. I've been down the rabbit hole of the excellent UK Gridwatch website and looking at the locations of the various interconnects. There are undersea power cables between Folkstone and Sangatte, Portsmouth and Caen, Kent and Rotterdam, South Ayrshire and Antrim, North Wales and Dublin and even a link between Blyth in Northumberland and Norway. Fascinating to watch the real time supply and demand for Electricity and the various generation methods.
> Apart from that I've a trip to Screwfix for a new stiff brush head for the outdoors broom. ( and a flashback to the " triggers broom" episode of Only Fools and Horses 😁)
> Stay safe folks 💉👍😷



I know TV is cr*p, but, why not try Netflix or Prime?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. A 5k shuffle with a short walk either end. Just off to jump into the bath now.........well, step in or there will be a big splash!




Apparently the shortest day of the year is not on the same day each year and according to all the newspapers it's on the 21st this year. But I am sure 1 day doesn't mean a whole hill of beans as they say, it's still bloomin dark


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently the shortest day of the year is not on the same day each year and according to all the newspapers it's on the 21st this year. But I am sure 1 day doesn't mean a whole hill of beans as they say, it's still bloomin dark


Still very gloomy here. I find it's around mid January before you really start noticing much difference.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently the shortest day of the year is not on the same day each year and according to all the newspapers it's on the 21st this year. But I am sure 1 day doesn't mean a whole hill of beans as they say, it's still bloomin dark


This is my “go to” site for such things...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Still very gloomy here. I find it's around mid January before you really start noticing much difference.


When I was riding home from work the sunset was all important, I used to notice that quite early in January. Nowadays I’m far more interested in sunrise.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2021)

Can't remember if I said on here that I was just renewing my broadband with BT. Think I did. They have sent me a new phone which will now work through the router rather than the wire coming into the house. After doing a bit of reading, this will be applicable to everyone by 2025 so people will need to have internet if they want to continue to use a house phone. I worry about the elderly  Also means that if the power goes down, so does your phone and they are doing away with being able to plug an old style phone into the socket too so that won't work. Problem is, in that last storm we also lost our mobile signal so technically if you needed emergency help in that spell, you were fecked!


----------



## Chief Broom (20 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  doesnt look very inspiring out there but if it stays dry will go for a spin  Returned the spaniel to owner in one piece- always a worry looking after someones beloved pet. Looking forward to the new year, it feels like going uphill through the festive *****cks and then into the new year its all freewheelin despite what the weather does


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2021)

Good day. Cold and damp out and I can't find anyone prepared to come out to play. I've decided to head out to the gym for a couple of spin sessions. I've some odds and sods to do, couple of cards and pressies to buy. Catch you all later.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't remember if I said on here that I was just renewing my broadband with BT. Think I did. They have sent me a new phone which will now work through the router rather than the wire coming into the house. After doing a bit of reading, this will be applicable to everyone by 2025 so people will need to have internet if they want to continue to use a house phone. I worry about the elderly  Also means that if the power goes down, so does your phone and they are doing away with being able to plug an old style phone into the socket too so that won't work. Problem is, in that last storm we also lost our mobile signal so technically if you needed emergency help in that spell, you were fecked!


We lost mobile here too in a recent 12 hour power cut. Time to get one of those emergency GPS satellite-linked devices! 

Er, why am I in bed chatting when I am being jabbed 2 kms from here in less than 30 minutes and I don't have a car...?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't remember if I said on here that I was just renewing my broadband with BT. Think I did. They have sent me a new phone which will now work through the router rather than the wire coming into the house. After doing a bit of reading, this will be applicable to everyone by 2025 so people will need to have internet if they want to continue to use a house phone. I worry about the elderly  Also means that if the power goes down, so does your phone and they are doing away with being able to plug an old style phone into the socket too so that won't work. Problem is, in that last storm we also lost our mobile signal so technically if you needed emergency help in that spell, you were fecked!




They are trying to make eveyrone have this. Of course for the elderly it means that the only way they can make a phone call will be if they have an internet connection and a lot won't be able to afford it, so they will be stuffed. They struggle to pay bills as it is, this is just another way to get money from people who can ill afford it. They should be ashamed of themselves but of course they are not


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't remember if I said on here that I was just renewing my broadband with BT. Think I did. They have sent me a new phone which will now work through the router rather than the wire coming into the house. After doing a bit of reading, this will be applicable to everyone by 2025 so people will need to have internet if they want to continue to use a house phone. I worry about the elderly  Also means that if the power goes down, so does your phone and they are doing away with being able to plug an old style phone into the socket too so that won't work. Problem is, in that last storm we also lost our mobile signal so technically if you needed emergency help in that spell, you were fecked!



Yes, I was reading about that a while ago, they're shutting down the old phone network. My fibre deal with Talk Talk is up in the middle of January, I've already had the E-mail from them giving me my options, if I stay where I am I'll get a price hike so middle of January I'll be doing the broadband shuffle, I've been with them a couple of years and they've been OK, no problems , the speeds been decent and its been reliable.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> They are trying to make eveyrone have this. Of course for the elderly it means that the only way they can make a phone call will be if they have an internet connection and a lot won't be able to afford it, so they will be stuffed. They struggle to pay bills as it is, this is just another way to get money from people who can ill afford it. They should be ashamed of themselves but of course they are not


I think it's also partly due to the old copper lines no longer being fit for purpose. I see it could affect those that use the personal alarms, etc but supposedly BT are going to look out for vulnerable customers and send engineers out to get them set up with something. Hope so.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I think it's also partly due to the old copper lines no longer being fit for purpose. I see it could affect those that use the personal alarms, etc but supposedly BT are going to look out for vulnerable customers and send engineers out to get them set up with something. Hope so.


Don't hold your breath


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2021)

I think I'll toddle round to the supermarket for a few things. I'll have another cuppa and browse when I get back. Such a busy life!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2021)

I am out of contract at the momebt. I just stayed with EE after my contract ended. We might be getting fibre to the house in the near future and we could get VOIP. No need for BT anymore so I woukd save money with line rental etc.


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I suppose Dirk will be heading to Glastonbury for the Solstice 😉


Why would you suppose that?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2021)

Thought I should say hello .
Long sleep, woke at 0815. Still knackered. May have a slice of toast then go back to bed


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s cos we’re *relatively* normal!
> 
> Another misty 2 degrees start up here.


Don't believe that, at all.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> You will all be pleased to hear I have no doubt that today is the shortest day of the year.


Yer wrong!
Tomorrow is four seconds shorter than today.


----------



## GM (20 Dec 2021)

Morning all...Highlight of the day is to give the car a good clean, I've got a bed of green moss growing on car roof . Also give the interior a good hoovering.

We had a great evening at the concert, it was Frankie Vivaldi and the four seasons 🎻 . Pleased to see that 99% of people on the tube were wearing masks which is reassuring.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Why would you suppose that?


Their tripadvisor reviews says great food and the beer is excellent.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2021)

morning, I've just got up


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> morning, I've just got up


Wottimedocallthis!


----------



## Paulus (20 Dec 2021)

Morning all, back from a long walk with the dog. 
It a tad cool and damp out there today.
Out for a ride on the bike soon, I have some cards to deliver, and a few items to get from the local shops. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wottimedocallthis!


I found it easier to look at four walls laying down than sat down


----------



## Sterlo (20 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Why would you suppose that?


I'd assumed The Glastonbury was one of your locals 🍻


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I found it easier to look at four walls laying down than sat down


Four walls, no ceiling to look at while on yer back?


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2021)

Breakfast of scrambles egg on toast with mushrooms and black pudding consumed, now back on track.....more four walls or a long walk now


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Breakfast of scrambles egg on toast with mushrooms and black pudding consumed, now back on track.....more four walls or a long walk now


Long walk, easy.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes, I was reading about that a while ago, they're shutting down the old phone network. My fibre deal with Talk Talk is up in the middle of January, I've already had the E-mail from them giving me my options, if I stay where I am I'll get a price hike so middle of January I'll be doing the broadband shuffle, I've been with them a couple of years and they've been OK, no problems , the speeds been decent and its been reliable.



My Talktalk deal ended a week ago. They wanted to put our bill up from £25 to £33. Told them I was going to leave, we settled on £23/month, (for same deal we had) including line rental. We never use the landline phone, we have “free” minutes on our mobiles (£9/month from Tesco).


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Dec 2021)

Afternoon all .

We are a plague household lol . My daughter has just tested positive for covid this morning , she has just had pcr test so we should know for certain in a day or so . So far me and mrs exlaser are clear , but time will tell .
Not the best of timing , daughter will definitely miss Christmas and even though we could go to family meetings as long as our tests stay clear, it’s just doesn’t seem worth the risk to other people plus it would mean leaving our daughter on her own on the day.
Oh well ,it could have be worse . I might have had to go and visit mrs exlaser family 😂😂😀😀


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2021)

Colin's exciting adventures in Covid-19 land, episode #347

I decided that it would be too much of a rush to walk to the health centre in time for my appointment so I got my bike out. I haven't touched it since last Wednesday since I have been suffering from a mystery bug. I avoided the little hills that I usually seek out, and took the most direct route. I could feel that I have been lazy & ill - still no '_oomph_'. Mind you, I do feel that I am getting better - just in time for the side effects from 2 jabs to lay me low again? 

I got to the back door of the health centre with 4 minutes to spare and was shown to the waiting area. I didn't bother to sit down and the nurse came to get me at pretty much the exact time arranged. I had a quick chat with her while she did my flu jab, then exited the building by the rear door that I had come in by.

I had to go round to the front entrance to the building and join the queue for Covid-19 jabs. I got inside in 3 or 4 minutes and then spent around 10 minutes queuing before being sent to a little side room to be jabbed. A helpful young man did the admin and soon a doctor walked in to give the jab. He looked at my cycle helmet... "_Oh, you cycled here?_" "_No, I don't own a bike..._" He looked bemused! "_I wear the helmet to protect my head in case I faint when being jabbed with scary needles..._" He started to give me the reassuring '_just a sharp scratch_' spiel so I stopped him. "_Only kidding! Yes, I was late setting off so I came by bike._" The 3 of us had a little chuckle. I thanked them both and exited the building via a one-way system to a different rear door.

It was all well-organised and running smoothly. I could see that there were a lot of people arriving on a drop-in basis. The drop-in queue was 3 times as long as that for appointments.

I walked round to the bike stands and found a young man doing what I think is a very strange job... using a leaf blower to move fallen leaves from one place to another, but not picking them up. He had his back to me and looked like he was enjoying his work in a childlike way. '_Ooh, let's play "Hide the Bike_"!' I stood behind him with my arms crossed and watched as he attempted to completely cover my bike with leaves. Unfortunately he ran out of leaves when the pile was still only 5 or 6 inches deep... He turned to walk away and was mortified to discover that I had witnessed his antics! "_Oh, sorry mate - I, er, er..._" "_...accidentally blew leaves all over the bike?_" suggested I, helpfully. "_Yeah, I needed to put the leaves in that corner and the bike got in the way!_" It takes all sorts...

I nipped round to Lidl and bought a bag of shopping. They are doing bags of carrots, sprouts, parsnips etc for only 19p each on the run up to Christmas! I didn't have room for them in my bag, but I will go back later in the week to stock up.

I wanted to call in at the station to pick up a Metro so I headed up the main road towards the roundabout in the centre of Todmorden. I had forgotten that I was way overdue for a run-in with _4x4-driving-Micropenis-Man_! What happened next was so completely pathetic that I almost laughed. I would have done if I hadn't almost ended up in hospital or a mortuary... Picture the scene: 2 lanes of traffic approaching a roundabout. Stationary traffic in the LH lane ahead with a parked vehicle immediately on the left; a RH lane clear for traffic turning R at the roundabout. Cyclist (me!) in the RH lane. Oncoming traffic. I had just looked over my shoulder and spotted a 4x4 approaching me at speed. I was in the middle of my lane. If the driver were going L, he would slow down, pass the parked vehicle behind me then coast up behind the stationary traffic. If turning R he would wait behind me to the roundabout. Yes? NO! He floored the throttle, swung out to accelerate past me, heading straight for the oncoming traffic which forced him to swerve violently to the left again, almost taking my front wheel out. And guess what? Yes - he wasn't even turning R - he braked hard and switched into the LH lane to stop and wait in the queue! I slowed down and cycled past the car, giving the driver my darkest '_Black Look of Death_' while doing the customary slow shake of the head. I was going to give him the universal '_tiny penis_' hand gesture but decided not to - this guy was already a menace on the road; I didn't want to give him any excuse to '_accidentally on purpose_' crash into me in a possible future encounter!

Anyway, I am now safely back home with my Metro and will make a pot of coffee to drink while I do the crosswords. I have taken the precaution of turning the heating up because I had a terrible shivering bout a few hours after Covid jab #2 and don't fancy that again. No issues yet, but last time it was 5 or 6 hours later than this... I am knackered anyway from lack of sleep. I will be dozing on and off all afternoon, even with that coffee perking me up.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2021)

Had my kip. Crashed out for 2 hours. Feel slightly more awake now


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all .
> 
> We are a plague household lol . My daughter has just tester positive for covid this morning , she has just had pcr test so we should know for certain in a day or so . So far me and mrs exlaser are clear , but time will tell .
> Not the best of timing , daughter will definitely miss Christmas and even though we could go to family meetings as long as we stay clear , it’s just doesn’t seem worth the risk to other people plus it would mean leaving our daughter on her own on the day.
> Oh well ,it could have be worse . I might have had to go and visit mrs exlaser family 😂😂😀😀


Just been half listening to the Jeremy Vine show while they discussed various testing and isolation scenarios with their resident doctor. Jings it sounded complicated ! I was only half listening because as with most things broadcast by the so called BBC they were only discussing it in terms of England.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2021)

Still no sign of @Drago


----------



## 12boy (20 Dec 2021)

ColinJ...what is the tiny penis handsignal? Perhaps I have been receiving them for years and never knew it. Cold, foggy and still here . Perhaps I can ride me bike today.


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just been half listening to the Jeremy Vine show while they discussed various testing and isolation scenarios with their resident doctor. Jings it sounded complicated ! I was only half listening because as with most things broadcast by the so called BBC they were only discussing it in terms of England.



It’s not too bad .
As we have been jabbed three three times all we have to do is do lateral flow tests for ten days and we can carry on as normal. If we weren’t vaccinated we would have to self isolate with our daughter. 
Fingers crossed for the next couple of days


----------



## GM (20 Dec 2021)

I got my Christmas reading in the post this morning, it's a book about how the author a 70 year old lady who did Le Jog last year in lock down. It's for a women's charity, so for £10 I thought it was worth it....


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> ColinJ...what is the tiny penis handsignal? Perhaps I have been receiving them for years and never knew it. Cold, foggy and still here . Perhaps I can ride me bike today.


It is the opposite of what anglers do when exaggerating the size of a fish caught by them! 

Instead of holding two hands further apart than the length of a fish, it is holding a thumb and index finger closer together than the length of even an embarrassingly small member! 

The way that those guys drive makes it obvious that they are deeply insecure and need to assert their masculinity by driving aggressively, so the implication is that they are overcompensating for something...


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It is the opposite of what anglers do when exaggerating the size of a fish caught by them!
> 
> Instead of holding two hands further apart than the length of a fish, it is holding a thumb and index finger closer together than the length of even an embarrassingly small member!
> 
> The way that those guys drive makes it obvious that they are deeply insecure and need to assert their masculinity by driving aggressively, so the implication is that they are overcompensating for something...


Does holding up your pinky finger not mean similar? 

It’s really dreich and dismal here but forced myself out for a walk rather than sit around peering at screens any longer. Took a good couple of miles before I warmed up slightly. Mostly just dog walkers out.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Does holding up your pinky finger not mean similar?


Yes - I'd forgotten that one! 

I'm making jokes about it, but probably 99% of the times that I have witnessed driving like that, the driver is a male aged (say) 18-60. Older men have (generally) calmed down, and women are much less likely to do it.


----------



## Paulus (20 Dec 2021)

Bits and pieces gathered from the shops. 2 pints of ale in the Mitre, Christmas cards delivered and got a haircut as well. Non of the pharmacies had any lateral flow tests, although I have ordered one on the website this afternoon. Not a bad day all in all.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2021)

Time for lunch, soup and corn dog sandwich.....dinner will be very late tonight


----------



## Chief Broom (20 Dec 2021)

Afternoon folks  its been a dreary old day but managed a ride of about 24m  Weather looks ominous out the window... completely inky black apart from a thin golden sliver of sky on the horizon...
Post was just delivered,,,,a smoke detector i ordered...what excitement


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2021)

Ah, finally, some stirrings... 

(No - not _that _kind - wash your minds out with soapy water!)

Post-jabs stirrings! My arms are getting a bit sore. Oh, and I feel cold despite it being 20 degrees in here and me having plenty of clothing on. Nothing too bad happening _yet _though.

I'm hoping that nothing much does happen, but if I do get very rough I need it to be over by Christmas Eve because I have guests Christmas Day/Boxing Day, unless we get dropped into lockdown suddenly before then.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2021)

Hmm, that was pretty unpleasant for about an hour and a half but I am starting to feel warmer now and have stopped shivering. 

I hope that's that - I have things that I want to do before Christmas and I am fed up of feeling tired and poorly.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Time for lunch, soup and corn dog sandwich.....dinner will be very late tonight


Have supper instead of dinner.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2021)

No 1 son's partner has tested positive on an LFT. Both going for PCRs tomorrow. Somehow I don't think they'll be here for Christmas.

They've already had Covid and are double jabbed.


----------



## 12boy (20 Dec 2021)

I really hate it it when someone in a store tells me to have a blessed day. How dare they tell me what kind of day to have.
I said that because I was thinking what a blessed bike ride I had today. It is ok to tell myself what kind of day, though. Went from -6C to 39 C. No wind until after I got home. Very nice.
Be safe and well


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> I really hate it it when someone in a store tells me to have a blessed day.....


It's the God botherer's equivalent of 'f**k you'.
It's not something that happens over here much - if at all.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No 1 son's partner has tested positive on an LFT. Both going for PCRs tomorrow. Somehow I don't think they'll be here for Christmas.
> 
> They've already had Covid and are double jabbed.


Hold Christmas in the New Year if they were due to visit/you were to visit.

Here's hoping PCR's are negative.


----------



## Chief Broom (20 Dec 2021)

Evening folks  just filled in my fuel support application £180 well thats better than a poke in the eye  think i'll go and buy a better lock for my precious ...not out of the 180 squids of course theyre totally not related....
Re- blessed day wishing...never really bothers me, its there problem not mine, I just say "okey doke"


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Dec 2021)

Never heard of the blessed day thing. Not something that would bother me.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> I really hate it it when someone in a store tells me to have a *blessed day*. How dare they tell me what kind of day to have.
> I said that because I was thinking what a blessed bike ride I had today. It is ok to tell myself what kind of day, though. Went from -6C to 39 C. No wind until after I got home. Very nice.
> Be safe and well


Only ever heard that expression in The Handmaid's Tale


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Only ever heard that expression in The Handmaid's Tale



I knew I'd heard that somewhere, but couldn't work out where, thank you


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2021)

The oldies are the best, from my Facebook page, lol.


----------



## 12boy (21 Dec 2021)

Thanks for your replies. I am prolly too sensitive.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Went from -6C to *39 *C.


That can't be right! Just wondering what it should have been?

I just got an email from my pal who is over in Texas for a few months. [Correction] He said it has been a bit misty there today but 27 C forecast over Christmas.


----------



## 12boy (21 Dec 2021)

You are correct.....it was 3.88 C or 39 F. I have to translate into metric and Celsius. Sorry...39C would be hot in the Dog Days of August.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2021)

Good morning all.
Early night and a good sleep....... feeling OKish. Hopefully this coffee will do its job.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2021)

BTW......that made me 1st apart from Colin and 12boy but they don't count as its still yesterday to them


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2021)

Morning. Took a while to get to sleep but eventually nodded off and have had what’s a long lie for me. 

Think I’ll head up the hill walk this morning. Should just about be able to see where I’m going without the head torch by the time I reach the start of the trail. Not sure there will be much in the way of views though as it’s still pretty overcast.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2021)

Hello!  I haven't looked outside yet. Bed at 9.30pm and slept till 6.00am 👍

Granddaughter today and she is sleeping over tonight. Her first night away from Mum and Dad. Her nursery is closed tomorrow and both have to work. It's going to be fun.

Mrs P is still struggling with a cough. When she gets a coughing fit it just wipes her out.

Nothing else really. Stay safe. 

@Drago hoping all is OK? 🤞


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2021)

Oh yes, enjoyed this one.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks, interesting minor central heating problem here, central heating set to manual, on a Monday night, and only on a Monday I'll switch the heating off when I go to bed and it'll switch itself back on during the night . I think I'll have to investigate the battery in the control unit.


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Got to pop into Barnstaple first thing to fill the car up with diesel and go to LIDL.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

Morning. Cold here but dry and no wind. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, interesting minor central heating problem here, central heating set to manual, on a Monday night, and only on a Monday I'll switch the heating off when I go to bed and it'll switch itself back on during the night . I think I'll have to investigate the battery in the control unit.


@dave r No leave the central heating controls alone , stick to bike fettling . You will be in so much trouble if you mess it up. …………


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Dec 2021)

I’ve been absent for a few weeks. Mrs JK‘s brother died and the family had the task of clearing his small rented house . He was a serious hoarder with only a passing acquaintance with cleaning . This coupled with being a heavy smoker who never opened the windows , meant it was not an easy or pleasant job .
But we got there, keys handed back yesterday .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, cold and dull here.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2021)

Hilly, chilly walk done. Bit lethargic today for some reason. I get days like that. Lol

I've filled the kettle to the top and a pan of water too as they are working on the water supply in the street today so presume it will be off for a while.


----------



## Chief Broom (21 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  icy today so walking not riding. Would like to feed the birds but cant as it invites rodents which i really dont want. Going to get some new anti theft skewers together with a reasonable cable lock, i know u locks are better but dont fancy carting the thing around.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2021)

Aldi dash completed. Got there at 0800 as usual only see people with trolleys full and find they opened at 0700. So @Dirk you may find you have lots of company in Lidl


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2021)

So..... RANT No 1.
Got to the seemingly empty conveyor only to find full basket on the floor.
Just as I was about to unload my trolley some woman rushes up and claims it. Fair enough..... I stand back so she can empty it.
So...... empty conveyor and she decides to unload at this end..... VERY SLOWLY.
Once her goods are checked through she decides to pack them in her shopping bags before paying.
I now have steam coming out of my ears.
Once her bags are packed she decides to search for her C Card, checks every pocket before finding it.
Pays.
Then the dozy woman start yacking about christmas and which relatives are expected.
Don't know how but I managed to keep my gob shut.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Dec 2021)

I don’t follow football but I couldn’t help but notice the patterning on the Hibs jersey when telly was reporting on a new manager yesterday. They’ve used a street plan of Edinburgh . They’ve positioned it so their ground is underneath the club badge. Very clever !


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> So..... RANT No 1.
> Got to the seemingly empty conveyor only to find full basket on the floor.
> Just as I was about to unload my trolley some woman rushes up and claims it. Fair enough..... I stand back so she can empty it.
> So...... empty conveyor and she decides to unload at this end..... VERY SLOWLY.
> ...




Thank god Mr WD and I do the shopping together. He unloads it and I pack it at the other end. I do hate those who decided to go searching through all their shopping bags to find a credit card to pay or Stand there yapping


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2021)

I appear to have walked into the Grumpy Old Farts thread!  Fortunately I am rarely in a hurry these days so usually manage to stand patiently while folk fart about.

Just been playing with the new phone now that it has been activated, getting the display and sounds, etc set up how I want. Not that it barely rings these days anyway. Lol


----------



## GM (21 Dec 2021)

Morning all... We had our weekly zoom quiz last night, it was more of a global zoom quiz though. My brother and wife luckily flew out to Australia last week to stay with their daughter and meet their 12 week old grandson. 
There was some interesting Christmas themed questions, I never knew a male turkey in the U.S.A was called a Tom  every days a school day!

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2021)

Are you ready for RANT No 2......tough cos here it comes .
Aldi has one entry/exit drive. This leads directly to a minor road that links to the A49 so gets congested. 
The exit side from Aldi is wide enough for 2 cars.
So.......why do people trying to turn right straddle the middle !!!!
They struggle to get out as the traffic is solid BUT if they waited on the right then others could exit to the left.
This is a regular occurrence and gets on my bits


----------



## numbnuts (21 Dec 2021)




----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I appear to have walked into the Grumpy Old Farts thread!  Fortunately I am rarely in a hurry these days so usually manage to stand patiently while folk fart about.
> 
> Just been playing with the new phone now that it has been activated, getting the display and sounds, etc set up how I want. Not that it barely rings these days anyway. Lol


Hang about Mo.....RANT No 2 follows


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I appear to have walked into the Grumpy Old Farts thread!  Fortunately I am rarely in a hurry these days so usually manage to stand patiently while folk fart about.
> 
> Just been playing with the new phone now that it has been activated, getting the display and sounds, etc set up how I want. Not that it barely rings these days anyway. Lol


Ooooo......what did you get? I'm getting ready to press the button on a new one but still dithering over three different choices.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooo......what did you get? I'm getting ready to press the button on a new one but still dithering over three different choices.


It's a new landline phone Paul that BT kindly supplied. It even has built in Alexa but I won't be bothering activating that. I am still capable of pressing a couple of buttons to phone someone rather than ask Alexa to dial it! 

My mobile is an iPhone as it just seems to suit me so will stick with the one I have just now which is the 11 Pro Max.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2021)

I've been for a short bimble this morning, rode my Birchley Heath loop, 24 miles. The ride is a bit lumpy and on the fixed it makes for a good workout, out of Coventry through Keresley, up Breach Oak lane and on through Ansley, back into Coventry down the Tamworth road through Over Whitacre, Fillongley and Corley. It was a good morning for a bike ride, cold and gray with only a light breeze. Kids are of school now so I get the chance to get out early, once the carers been I can get going, I was out about twenty to nine this morning. it was a good morning out on the bike, though I'm seriously unfit and very slow, I enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2021)

@Dave7 LIDL shop done. Straight in - straight out. No queues and very few people there.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2021)

That was a nice touch, through the summer my Good Ladies regular carer was Anna, who is very good, we haven't seen much of her over the last few months but she's been here the last couple of mornings, this morning as she was leaving she let us know she was on holiday until the new year, wished us a merry Xmas and gave us a nice Xmas card, which was totally unexpected but appreciated.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> That was a nice touch, through the summer my Good Ladies regular carer was Anna, who is very good, we haven't seen much of her over the last few months but she's been here the last couple of mornings, this morning as she was leaving she let us know she was on holiday until the new year, wished us a merry Xmas and gave us a nice Xmas card, which was totally unexpected but appreciated.


I know from talking to some locals that some carers do seem to go above and beyond which is lovely.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... We had our weekly zoom quiz last night, it was more of a global zoom quiz though. My brother and wife luckily flew out to Australia last week to stay with their daughter and meet their 12 week old grandson.
> There was some interesting Christmas themed questions, *I never knew a male turkey in the U.S.A was called a Tom*  every days a school day!
> 
> Enjoy your day folks!


Juvenile male turkeys are called Jakes.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

My mum really likes her carer. Her name is primrose.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My mum really likes her carer. Her name is primrose.


Why does that name make me laugh?


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know from talking to some locals that some carers do seem to go above and beyond which is lovely.



It is, one thing that we've noticed is that the carers vary considerably in how they do the job, some are very good whilst others are very poor, I even reported one of them for rough handling my Good Lady, she made him go sit in the car whilst the other one seen to her the next time he came. In general they do a wonderful job and seem to be very under valued, they are very much appreciated here.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's a new landline phone Paul that BT kindly supplied. It even has built in Alexa but I won't be bothering activating that. I am still capable of pressing a couple of buttons to phone someone rather than ask Alexa to dial it!
> 
> My mobile is an iPhone as it just seems to suit me so will stick with the one I have just now which is the 11 Pro Max.


Ah yes, sorry I remember your comments yesterday.

Now regular readers will recall Mrs P opened the "nice box of biscuits" she bought for Christmas. They the Tesco super extra chocolatey ones. All gone. I dutifully replaced these last Thursday.

This morning I went to the cupboard were we keep the Christmas food bits, cake, mince pies etc. Well!!!! Not only has Mrs P opened the second "nice box of biscuits for Christmas she has also opened the mince pies - we have two now. 

This is punishable by death, at least, when the male of the species behaves like this.

Mrs P claims she needed the mince pies to take to bowling and share with her friends. 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ah yes, sorry I remember your comments yesterday.
> 
> Now regular readers will recall Mrs P opened the "nice box of biscuits" she bought for Christmas. They the Tesco super extra chocolatey ones. All gone. I dutifully replaced these last Thursday.
> 
> ...



We would have had to buy more minced pies if the club hadn't given us a pair of boxes, we had family round and we had to give them something to go with their tea.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Why does that name make me laugh?


Reminds me of when I was in ICU following my brain haemorrhage. I was off my head much of the time but had lucid moments. The family came to disbelieve most of what I said.

I had a really great nurse one day. Her name was Shiny. I told my wife and son. Disbelief. A bit later my lovely shiny skinned Jamaican nurse appeared.

Mrs P "My husband says your name is shiny?"

Nurse "Yes, that's right it is"

Lucid moment!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 LIDL shop done. Straight in - straight out. No queues and very few people there.


WoW........surprised at that. Aldi had queues at 0800.


----------



## Paulus (21 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ah yes, sorry I remember your comments yesterday.
> 
> Now regular readers will recall Mrs P opened the "nice box of biscuits" she bought for Christmas. They the Tesco super extra chocolatey ones. All gone. I dutifully replaced these last Thursday.
> 
> ...


Back to the shops for you.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Why does that name make me laugh?




It made my mum laugh when she first heard it as well.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, interesting minor central heating problem here, central heating set to manual, on a Monday night, and only on a Monday I'll switch the heating off when I go to bed and it'll switch itself back on during the night . I think I'll have to investigate the battery in the control unit.


The software might be doing a quick self-check routine? If it stays on for an extended period though, that sounds wrong. My boiler quickly switches itself on and off twice at around 03:30 and I am sure that is what it is doing. 


dave r said:


> I've been for a short bimble this morning, rode my Birchley Heath loop, 24 miles. The ride is a bit lumpy and on the fixed it makes for a good workout, out of Coventry through Keresley, up Breach Oak lane and on through Ansley, back into Coventry down the Tamworth road through Over Whitacre, Fillongley and Corley.


My mum lived for a couple of years in a sheltered flat at Henry Court, next to Holbrooks Park. I used to go down to visit her every couple of months and kept a singlespeed bike in Coventry so I could ride there and back from my sister's house in Coundon. I usually extended the outward ride to the Fillongley area and found those little hills quite challenging when overgeared. They would be nothing much on my normal bikes but hard in a 72" gear!


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The software might be doing a quick self-check routine? If it stays on for an extended period though, that sounds wrong. My boiler quickly switches itself on and off twice at around 03:30 and I am sure that is what it is doing.


My Covid vaccine implanted microchips do the same, having had three jabs so far, I’m now on 15G 😉


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> *Hang about Mo.....RANT No 2 follows*



Have read 1 &. 2, and, sympathise, are you going for Rant No. 3?


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooo......what did you get? I'm getting ready to press the button on a new one but still dithering over three different choices.



Like @Mo1959 , I am in the Apple camp. Currently have an iPhone12 (gave the iPhoneX to grandson, and bought the 12 for myself). Just bought myself an Apple Watch as well.

Mrs @BoldonLad is an Android fan, and, currently has a Samsung S10. It is 3rd Samsung she has had, and, no complaints.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Like @Mo1959 , I am in the Apple camp. Currently have an iPhone12 (gave the iPhoneX to grandson, and bought the 12 for myself). Just bought myself an Apple Watch as well.
> 
> Mrs @BoldonLad is an Android fan, and, currently has a Samsung S10. It is 3rd Samsung she has had, and, no complaints.


I’m enjoying my watch more than I thought I would. Filled in all my exercise/move/stand rings since I got it. 

The iPhone 13 isn’t getting all that brilliant reviews, particularly the camera but a decent upgrade getting rumoured for the 14 so I might consider upgrading then. Happy enough with the 11 though.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Have read 1 &. 2, and, sympathise, are you going for Rant No. 3?


The World is not ready yet .
I will give it time to recover


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> *I’m enjoying my watch more than I thought I would. Filled in all my exercise/move/stand rings since I got it*.
> 
> The iPhone 13 isn’t getting all that brilliant reviews, particularly the camera but a decent upgrade getting rumoured for the 14 so I might consider upgrading then. Happy enough with the 11 though.



Yes, I am enjoying the exercise/move/stand rings! 

I find having the watch tell me to get off my backside and do something, with a little buzz, and a small notification message, preferable to Mrs @BoldonLad shouting at me, and/or deliberately vacuuming where I am sitting


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

I like Samsung stuff. Have a Samsung phone and tablet. I've had Samsung tablets forever. I don't like Apple stuff


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> The software might be doing a quick self-check routine? If it stays on for an extended period though, that sounds wrong. My boiler quickly switches itself on and off twice at around 03:30 and I am sure that is what it is doing.
> 
> My mum lived for a couple of years in a sheltered flat at Henry Court, next to Holbrooks Park. I used to go down to visit her every couple of months and kept a singlespeed bike in Coventry so I could ride there and back from my sister's house in Coundon. I usually extended the outward ride to the Fillongley area and found those little hills quite challenging when overgeared. They would be nothing much on my normal bikes but hard in a 72" gear!



My fixed is on a 42x17 65 inch gear, I'd find a 72 inch gear hard work and would be walking the hills, I find those hills hard work on my geared bike.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been for a short bimble this morning, rode my Birchley Heath loop, 24 miles. The ride is a bit lumpy and on the fixed it makes for a good workout, out of Coventry through Keresley, up Breach Oak lane and on through Ansley, back into Coventry down the Tamworth road through Over Whitacre, Fillongley and Corley. It was a good morning for a bike ride, cold and gray with only a light breeze. Kids are of school now so I get the chance to get out early, once the carers been I can get going, I was out about twenty to nine this morning. it was a good morning out on the bike, though I'm seriously unfit and very slow, I enjoyed the ride.


I do enjoy hearing you mention all those places that you pass through on your rides, those used to be my local roads too, back in my student days. A Christmas highlight was always the Boxing Day Cross on Kenilworth Common.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I like Samsung stuff. Have a Samsung phone and tablet. I've had Samsung tablets forever. I don't like Apple stuff


 
I have two samsung phones and two tablets and I like apples in pies


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I do enjoy hearing you mention all those places that you pass through on your rides, those used to be my local roads too, back in my student days. A Christmas highlight was always the Boxing Day Cross on Kenilworth Common.



The Boxing Day cross is still being run, unfortunately I've never had the time to go and watch it, always too busy with family stuff. Its run by the Coventry Road Club, a club I was a member of for over 20 years.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

I have just applied for my state pension online. Quick and easy to do. Hopefully o won't have any of the problems that others have had when applying. Roll on March


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just applied for my state pension online. Quick and easy to do. Hopefully o won't have any of the problems that others have had when applying. Roll on March


Must get myself registered for the Government gateway thing soon. Never really needed it so far. Think the last time I looked you either needed a passport or your P60 which I hadn’t kept. Should get another one in April I presume so might do it then.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Must get myself registered for the Government gateway thing soon. Never really needed it so far. Think the last time I looked you either needed a passport or your P60 which I hadn’t kept. Should get another one in April I presume so might do it then.




It's quick and easy to do. I did it about 7 years ago now.

I don't remember having to have either of them.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It's quick and easy to do. I did it about 7 years ago now.
> 
> I don't remember having to have either of them.


I don't recall ever seeing that phrase..
what is it ?
Who can benefit ?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2021)

I watched The good, the bad and the ugly last night.
Forgotten how good it was.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I watched The good, the bad and the ugly last night.
> Forgotten how good it was.




I watched the hitmans bodyguard on film 4. It was really good


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I watched the hitmans bodyguard on film 4. It was really good


Got that recorded......look forward to watching it.


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just applied for my state pension online. Quick and easy to do. Hopefully o won't have any of the problems that others have had when applying. Roll on March


Did you already have your letter?
MrsD tried to apply for hers this week, as she's 4 months off SP age, and was told she couldn't apply until the letter arrived.
The time limit was 6 months when I applied for mine.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ah yes, sorry I remember your comments yesterday.
> 
> Now regular readers will recall Mrs P opened the "nice box of biscuits" she bought for Christmas. They the Tesco super extra chocolatey ones. All gone. I dutifully replaced these last Thursday.
> 
> ...


Remove her right to the remotes for one night for each mince pie now missing.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Did you already have your letter?
> MrsD tried to apply for hers this week, as she's 4 months off SP age, and was told she couldn't apply until the letter arrived.
> The time limit was 6 months when I applied for mine.




On the gov. UK site you can apply up to 4 months before your actual date for getting your pension and you don't need to have received a letter.

I don't have a letter, but I wanted to get in early due to all the problems that some have had


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> On the gov. UK site you can apply up to 4 months before your actual date for getting your pension and you don't need to have received a letter.


MrsD went on the site last week and tried. Went all through the process, only to be rejected. She rang them up and spoke to them personally - they said that she needed the letter.
Very odd.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> MrsD went on the site last week and tried. Went all through the process, only to be rejected. She rang them up and spoke to them personally - they said that she needed the letter.
> Very odd.




Odd indeed.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I like Samsung stuff. Have a Samsung phone and tablet. I've had Samsung tablets forever. I don't like Apple stuff


I've had Apple and Android and prefer Android. I'll be getting a Samsung phone just a question of which one.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> MrsD went on the site last week and tried. Went all through the process, only to be rejected. She rang them up and spoke to them personally - they said that she needed the letter.
> Very odd.


Over a year since I did mine but I needed the letter but can't recall why.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've had Apple and Android and prefer Android. I'll be getting a Samsung phone just a question of which one.


Conversely, I couldn’t take to Android. Nothing against Samsung though. The living room telly is Samsung and I love it.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2021)

Well looks as though Christmas is cancelled here. Eldest boy's partner has a positive LFT result, I've tested LFT positive at lunchtime and so we are both now waiting for PCR results. I'll be astonished if they are negative. I have no symptoms, she has a cough.

My main concern is for my granddaughter who I gave breakfast, changed and played with for two hours this morning. I should have had the brains to test before I collected her.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> My fixed is on a 42x17 65 inch gear, I'd find a 72 inch gear hard work and would be walking the hills, I find those hills hard work on my geared bike.


I do find hills hard in my 72" gear but I chose that gear for spinning along at 32 kph/20 mph on our flattish valley roads. I don't have a super-high cadence so a lower gear would limit my top speed a bit too much.

My geared bikes have very low bottom gears - approximately 25". I can get up 10% climbs in that gear without too much bother as long as I take my time. 15% is hard work. 20+% feels _really _hard - there are quite a few of those steep b*st*rds round here and I have to be careful not to hurt myself too much on them because my heart rhythm can get messed up and that is neither pleasant nor sensible!



Flick of the Elbow said:


> I do enjoy hearing you mention all those places that you pass through on your rides, those used to be my local roads too, back in my student days. A Christmas highlight was always the Boxing Day Cross on Kenilworth Common.


I would have liked to have watched one of those races. I was born at home near Kenilworth Common and used to play there as a small child, back in the days when parents thought nothing of allowing a 5 or 6 year old to wander off unaccompanied with his friends to places like the common. I remember watching steam trains go by on the adjacent railway line.



welsh dragon said:


> I have just applied for my state pension online. Quick and easy to do. Hopefully o won't have any of the problems that others have had when applying. Roll on March


I don't know if it bothers you, but apparently you can opt to have your pension paid weekly rather than every 4 weeks. I couldn't see any advantage in the less frequent/larger payments so I have sent a letter to the pensions people requesting that my payments be once a week. Details *HERE*.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Remove her right to the remotes for one night for each mince pie now missing.



@PaulSB might be brave, but, he is not THAT brave.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I do find hills hard in my 72" gear but I chose that gear for spinning along at 32 kph/20 mph on our flattish valley roads. I don't have a super-high cadence so a lower gear would limit my top speed a bit too much.
> 
> My geared bikes have very low bottom gears - approximately 25". I can get up 10% climbs in that gear without too much bother as long as I take my time. 15% is hard work. 20+% feels _really _hard - there are quite a few of those steep b*st*rds round here and I have to be careful not to hurt myself too much on them because my heart rhythm can get messed up and that is neither pleasant nor sensible!
> 
> ...



On advantage (IMHO) of being paid state pension 4 weekly, is, you get 13 payments per year. If you operate your finances monthly, as I do, you get an “extra” payment (which I like to use to “treat” myself).


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I do find hills hard in my 72" gear but I chose that gear for spinning along at 32 kph/20 mph on our flattish valley roads. I don't have a super-high cadence so a lower gear would limit my top speed a bit too much.
> 
> My geared bikes have very low bottom gears - approximately 25". I can get up 10% climbs in that gear without too much bother as long as I take my time. 15% is hard work. 20+% feels _really _hard - there are quite a few of those steep b*st*rds round here and I have to be careful not to hurt myself too much on them because my heart rhythm can get messed up and that is neither pleasant nor sensible!
> 
> ...




I'm not bothered how I am paid, so I opted for monthly 

Thanks anyway


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> On advantage (IMHO) of being paid state pension 4 weekly, is, you get 13 payments per year. If you operate your finances monthly, as I do, you get an “extra” payment (which I like to use to “treat” myself).



I hadn't thought of that


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm not bothered how I am paid, so I opted for monthly
> 
> Thanks anyway


 Ahh! A woman of means, just what I always wanted


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2021)

I'm still thinking '_poor**_'! I have to do so much juggling to pay my bills that often a couple of weeks would be the difference between being able to pay and not.

Once I become a '_wealthy**_' pensioner, payment frequency probably won't seem important to me either.



** relative terms... Having hardly anything left over after bills paid vs bills paid and £60-80/week left over to spend on fun things!


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I do find hills hard in my 72" gear but I chose that gear for spinning along at 32 kph/20 mph on our flattish valley roads. I don't have a super-high cadence so a lower gear would limit my top speed a bit too much.
> 
> My geared bikes have very low bottom gears - approximately 25". I can get up 10% climbs in that gear without too much bother as long as I take my time. 15% is hard work. 20+% feels _really _hard - there are quite a few of those steep b*st*rds round here and I have to be careful not to hurt myself too much on them because my heart rhythm can get messed up and that is neither pleasant nor sensible!
> 
> ...



42x17 gives me a 65.5 gear, a cadence of 77 at 15mph, 103 at 20mph, 129 at 25 and 154 at 30mph.

https://www.machars.net/bikecalc.htm

I can roll along happily at around 15 to 20mph on that gear on flattish ground and on a descent start spinning out around 30mph, though sometimes I'll cap my speed at 25mph.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Conversely, I couldn’t take to Android. Nothing against Samsung though. The living room telly is Samsung and I love it.


You'll have taped over both the inbuilt camera and microphone, watching and listening to you.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well looks as though Christmas is cancelled here. Eldest boy's partner has a positive LFT result, I've tested LFT positive at lunchtime and so we are both now waiting for PCR results. I'll be astonished if they are negative. I have no symptoms, she has a cough.
> 
> My main concern is for my granddaughter who I gave breakfast, changed and played with for two hours this morning. I should have had the brains to test before I collected her.


Easy be wise after the event.
Hopefully the tests come back negative.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> 42x17 gives me a 65.5 gear, a cadence of 77 at 15mph, 103 at 20mph, 129 at 25 and 154 at 30mph.
> 
> https://www.machars.net/bikecalc.htm
> 
> I can roll along happily at around 15 to 20mph on that gear on flattish ground and on a descent start spinning out around 30mph, though sometimes I'll cap my speed at 25mph.


I prefer 80-100 rpm, with 90 rpm being ideal for me. I can manage short bursts of 110-ish rpm but that feels too 'spinny' on singlespeed. It constantly feels like the drivetrain is running away from me. I imagine it feels better on fixed because it _can't_ do that?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Ahh! A woman of means, just what I always wanted




All of my bills are paid monthly or in the case of insurances one off annual payments so monthly is fine for me.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2021)

@PaulSB I really hope everything works out right for you and yours.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I prefer 80-100 rpm, with 90 rpm being ideal for me. I can manage short bursts of 110-ish rpm but that feels too 'spinny' on singlespeed. It constantly feels like the drivetrain is running away from me. I imagine it feels better on fixed because it _can't_ do that?



I find it starts feeling like its running away from me once its getting up around 150rpm on the fixed, unless I've got a tailwind, then that sensation, its running away from me can appear at a much lower cadence.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Dec 2021)

`


welsh dragon said:


> I hadn't thought of that


Yes, this is my " Bonus " month, paid on the 1st and the 29th 👍 I could buy another Brompton, I haven't got a yellow one yet ( are 5 Brommies too many? ). 🤔😉


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> `
> 
> Yes, this is my " Bonus " month, paid on the 1st and the 29th 👍 I could buy another Brompton, I haven't got a yellow one yet ( are 5 Brommies too many? ). 🤔😉




Oooh. Didn't know it was this month. That's good to know.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> `
> 
> Yes, this is my " Bonus " month, paid on the 1st and the 29th 👍 I could buy another Brompton, I haven't got a yellow one yet ( are 5 Brommies too many? ). 🤔😉


Is it always in December?


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Easy be wise after the event.
> Hopefully the tests come back negative.


Thank you classic. Thank you.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Is it always in December?


Bonus month comes once a year. Mine is July. I think it depends on when you start your SP. The thing I like about the four weekly payment is it fits in well with our other income. Mrs P's pension always arrives on the last working day of the month and my SP tends to be in the second or third week of the month. Spreads the cashflow nicely.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Dec 2021)

I don’t have a car telly state pension 

for at least another decade !


----------



## numbnuts (21 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Bonus month comes once a year. Mine is July. I think it depends on when you start your SP. The thing I like about the four weekly payment is it fits in well with our other income. Mrs P's pension always arrives on the last working day of the month and my SP tends to be in the second or third week of the month. Spreads the cashflow nicely.


I had mine in July, next one is the end of January


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I had mine in July, next one is the end of January


My bonus month was last month.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2021)

The bonus months will move around from year to year since the payments are every 4 weeks and there is only one 4-week month (and not even that one in leap years)!


----------



## Paulus (21 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I don’t have a car telly state pension
> 
> for at least another decade !


Nor do I, yet.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I don’t have a car telly state pension
> 
> for at least another decade !


Decade? DECADE?

Are you still in short pants?


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2021)

Good morning people, I'm still in bed, I looked out the window just now, its dry out and looks a tad frosty, yoga this morning then I've an eight page form to tackle this afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (22 Dec 2021)

Good morning all from a dark and frosty Barnet. 

The cats didn't look too happy when they went out, it must be quite cold under paw out there.
Picking up the turkey from the butcher later on this afternoon, only a 6kg one, but it will feed us for a week or so after the big day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks,
Had a late home delivery from Waitrose yesterday, 8:30 in the evening, There’s stuff being stored in the outhouse which contains my beer fridge. The fridge has been seconded for foodstuffs. There’s already enough to feed an army, and Mrs Tenkaykev has just said “ I’ll just finish my coffee and pop up to M+S to get the stuff on my list “ 
😮


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2021)

Hello all.
By the cringe it was cold at 0600 when I got up. Still 0° and very dark.
Supposed to be going to the aunties this morning but I really do not feel like it.
I will decide shortly


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Might nip to Ilfracombe this morning.
Then again........I might not.


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Dec 2021)

Heavy frost here with an amazing red sunrise. We had an Ocado delivery last night. We we’re not going to have a delivery as it was £10 , I was not looking forward to doing it old style pushing a trolley round a crowded supermarket.  But on Monday an email, we have some free slots available late Tuesday evening.. Yesterday despite the Ocado delivery in the evening , Mrs JK decided we needed to pop in to Aldi for a few bits ..


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2021)

Morning. By George it's a cold one. 0 deg here. Wish I'd stayed in bed where it was nice and toast I warm

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Might nip to Ilfracombe this morning.
> Then again........I might not.


One of the things I like about you......you are so decisive


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, cold and gloomy again here.


----------



## Salad Dodger (22 Dec 2021)

Good morning, world!

Its a rather chilly 2 degrees here on Planet Thanet, although the sun is (rather weakly) shining.

Today, Mrs Salad wishes to purchase some fresh produce for the forthcoming festivities. I shall be her sherpa on this expedition.

I shall also continue my war against the rodent incursion under the kitchen floor. I may offer the little blighters an alternative cuisine, which will hopefully put a stop to their marauding.

Have a good day, everyone, and keep safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Good morning, world!
> 
> Its a rather chilly 2 degrees here on Planet Thanet, although the sun is (rather weakly) shining.
> 
> ...




Lots of people are having terrible problems with rodents at the moment. The problem they have in the village is with rats from the railway line. One neighbour was in tears saying they are afraid to open a window in case one comes into the house.


----------



## Chief Broom (22 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  could blather about the cold or how im keeping afloat amidst a tsunami of xmas nonsense....but heres a poem instead [and why not ] by Mervyn Peake-a favourite of mine 

CROCODILES

She stared at him as hard as she
Could stare, but not a single blush
Suffused his face like dawn at sea
Or roses in a bush -

For crocodiles are very slow
At taking hints because their hide's
So thick it never feels de trop,
And tender like a bride's


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2021)

Good morning. Dull and sort of nothing type weather here. I took another LFT this morning in the vague hope it would be negative, it wasn't. There can't be any doubt and it's just a question of waiting for the PCR so I can register it. I feel fine apart from the odd cold-like symptoms. This is creating a problem for No 2 son's carers. The house is usually closed for 2-3 days over Christmas, now he can't come home they have to find staff at very short notice.

The NHS Covid app tells me I have to isolate until 23:59 on December 31st which I guess means I can have a glass at midnight for the New Year.

I'll spend most of the day on the allotment. There is stuff to do and the more time I spend out of the house the less the chance of Mrs P getting this filthy virus. We are hoping she can remain negative and visit No 2 son on Christmas Day though neither of us is sure about this. I'm going to leave it to Mrs P to decide as she has far greater medical knowledge than I.

 from a slightly subdued Chorley.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2021)

Morning. I looked in earlier but it was quiet and I had nothing exciting to say..........still don't! 

It is cold and overcast again up here but a nice walk was had and a quick birl round the supermarket on the way home. Unlike the masses, I don't do a Christmas shop as such so it was just normal stuff. Maybe I'll just hibernate until it is all over. 

I have Quaker Oats instant porridge with apple and blueberry sitting beside me cooling slightly until I can eat it.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2021)

A nudinits cartoon for you this morning.

It was Bernard's first time and he wasn't sure which end to stuff.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2021)

Ah ha a new word. Thanks @Mo1959 - I like "birl."


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2021)

This will have to do Molly's Christmas. 🐱 Should be arriving today. I am having to buy dog toys for her as she rips cat toys to shreds and is doing a good job or starting to destroy her existing dog ones too. There's one currently getting chucked around the room just now.


----------



## pawl (22 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Dull and sort of nothing type weather here. I took another LFT this morning in the vague hope it would be negative, it wasn't. There can't be any doubt and it's just a question of waiting for the PCR so I can register it. I feel fine apart from the odd cold-like symptoms. This is creating a problem for No 2 son's carers. The house is usually closed for 2-3 days over Christmas, now he can't come home they have to find staff at very short notice.
> 
> The NHS Covid app tells me I have to isolate until 23:59 on December 31st which I guess means I can have a glass at midnight for the New Year.
> 
> ...





Sorry to hear that Paul Didn’t Boris tell us we could all have a normal Christmas 
Stay strong 💪


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2021)

I can hear a few spits and spots of rain I think


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> This will have to do Molly's Christmas. 🐱 Should be arriving today. I am having to buy dog toys for her as she rips cat toys to shreds and is doing a good job or starting to destroy her existing dog ones too. There's one currently getting chucked around the room just now.
> 
> View attachment 623168



That won't last long with miss Molly attacking it.


----------



## GM (22 Dec 2021)

Morning all... Cold and frosty morning here in the capital, I've got a busy day ahead so I'm going to sign off until the new year. 

So can I be the first to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a safe a prosperous New Year 🥂


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Sorry to hear that Paul Didn’t Boris tell us we could all have a normal Christmas
> Stay strong 💪


I believe he did!

We have friends who live in the village who have been in Australia for over two years. For various reasons Covid has prevented them returning. I have offered to contact them to ask if I can live in their house for a few days. After all only need some bedding, food and a TV but Mrs P has dismissed the idea. I'm rather disappointed as I thought it would allow everyone else to have Christmas.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2021)

GM said:


> Morning all... Cold and frosty morning here in the capital, I've got a busy day ahead so I'm going to sign off until the new year.
> 
> So can I be the first to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a safe a prosperous New Year 🥂


Happy Christmas GM


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Hello all.
> By the cringe it was cold at 0600 when I got up. Still 0° and very dark.
> Supposed to be going to the aunties this morning but I really do not feel like it.
> I will decide shortly





Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Might nip to Ilfracombe this morning.
> Then again........I might not.


That's what I like, someone who knows what they'll be doing, and then does it.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Dec 2021)




----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


>


You made it then.
You up yet?


----------



## numbnuts (22 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You made it then.
> You up yet?


 
Yeah up now, in my younger days I could never understand people staying in bed very late..........I do now


----------



## numbnuts (22 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Still no sign of @Drago


Something is not right


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Something is not right



Definitely somethings up.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2021)

Its very cold  here this morning and its grey, another good workout at yoga today, I'm hungry now and my legs are a little wobbly.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Paulus (22 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Definitely somethings up.


Not seen since thursday morning first thing.


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2021)

Me and MrsD are currently in Wetherspoons - Admiral Collingwood in Ilfracombe to be precise. Sat in front of a roaring log fire and enjoying 2 x small fish, chips and mushy peas and 2 x pints of real ale - all for less than 14 quid. 
Can't see why people moan about them.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Me and MrsD are currently in Wetherspoons - Admiral Collingwood in Ilfracombe to be precise. Sat in front of a roaring log fire and enjoying 2 x small fish, chips and mushy peas and 2 x pints of real ale - all for less than 14 quid.
> Can't see why people moan about them.



I don't know if it is a nationwide promotion, but, several of our local Wetherspoons have real ale at 99p/pint. Myself and my drinking pals have plans to visit tomorrow


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2021)

The weather is nasty here. Rain and cold. Went to the crappy Co Op and bought a few odds and sods.

Pizza for lunch for us


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather is nasty here. Rain and cold. Went to the crappy Co Op and bought a few odds and sods.
> 
> Pizza for lunch for us


Stocking up for next week?


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Dec 2021)

Quick! Quick! dash to M+S before they run out of this delicacy 😎


----------



## numbnuts (22 Dec 2021)

Cleaned the bathroom, washed the shower curtain, defrosted the small freezer......I feel worn out


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Stocking up for next week?




Just a few odds and sods


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I don't know if it is a nationwide promotion, but, several of our local Wetherspoons have real ale at 99p/pint. Myself and my drinking pals have plans to visit tomorrow


Yeah - Ruddles @ 99p a pint. Might not be the best, but hey, at that price - who's complaining?
MrsD had a half of Ruddles and it was perfectly drinkable.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2021)




----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Cleaned the bathroom, washed the shower curtain, defrosted the small freezer......I feel worn out


Have a lie down.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just a few odds and sods


Mrs P did this when I tested positive.............................every which way I turn I'm finding stuff we don't need in quantities which may need freezing! I am keeping very quiet on this subject.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Dec 2021)

Just noticed the disappointing news that the wonderful Joe Lycett is no longer presenting the Great British Sewing Bee 
He was brilliant in the role, somebody called Sara Pascoe seems to be taking it over. At least Patrick and Esme are staying.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just noticed the disappointing news that the wonderful Joe Lycett is no longer presenting the Great British Sewing Bee
> He was brilliant in the role, somebody called Sara Pascoe seems to be taking it over. At least Patrick and Esme are staying.


Sara Pascoe is a very funny comedian, we've seen her live three times and she used to be on Have I Got News For You regularly. I think she'll be an asset.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P did this when I tested positive.............................every which way I turn I'm finding stuff we don't need in quantities which may need freezing! I am keeping very quiet on this subject.




No. seriously but a few odds and sods. Mainly fresh veggies. Honest


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Dec 2021)

Afternoon all.
Re covid up date. Daughter is still isolating but feeling a lot better . I’ve just had to take her for another pcr test as for some reason they couldn’t process the one she did on Monday She is still testing positive with the lateral flow tests .
Mrs exlaser is feeling ok and the tests clear . Me I have loads of flu like symptoms but my tests are also clear , so who knows . At least we only have to self isolate for seven days now what ever happens 😀


----------



## 12boy (22 Dec 2021)

Speaking of frequency....
This psychologist was addressing the mgmt team of a large corporation and wanted to explain the bell shaped curve in terms of human behavior....
So he asked the group who enjoyed sexual relations daily and a few raised their hands.
A lot more raised their hands for 2-3 times weekly, and about the same for weekly.
Twice a month had a little less and once a month even less. Monthly was soarse and when he asked once a year only 1 person raised his hand but he wss hopping up and down with excitement.
The psychologist said most would prefer a bit more frequency and asked why was the gentleman so happy.
The guy in question threw back his head and bellowed....Tonights the night!
Sorry to hear about your LFT, Paul and I hope no one else has a bad result, either. 
Be safe and well.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2021)

Piddling down and cold here but I have to sort the bins out.......just what I need


----------



## Paulus (22 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I don't know if it is a nationwide promotion, but, several of our local Wetherspoons have real ale at 99p/pint. Myself and my drinking pals have plans to visit tomorrow


Down here it normally the Ruddles Bitter that is 99p a pint. Not a bad ale, but since Green King bought out Ruddles years back the flavour is different now it is brewed in Suffolk.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Piddling down and cold here but I have to sort the bins out.......just what I need




Our bins needed to be taken up to throw top of the drive for the bin men tomorrow
Of course I let Mr WD do that .....in the rain


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Our bins needed to be taken up to throw top of the drive for the bin men tomorrow
> Of course I let Mr WD do that .....in the rain


I haven’t gone back out. It’s horrible here now. A steady drizzle and very cold. Weather office warning for icy roads and pavements tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I haven’t gone back out. It’s horrible here now. A steady drizzle and very cold. Weather office warning for icy roads and pavements tonight.




3 deg and feels like 1 deg. It's been raining since mid day here.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Quick! Quick! dash to M+S before they run out of this delicacy 😎
> 
> View attachment 623193



, no wonder we've got global warming.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2021)

Molly’s toy is 6 stops away!  Do you think she should wait till Christmas morning? At least she’ll have more than me.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Our bins needed to be taken up to throw top of the drive for the bin men tomorrow
> Of course I let Mr WD do that .....in the rain


Are all you women the same ??
It took me 2 minutes max and I was like a drowned rat


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P did this when I tested positive.............................every which way I turn I'm finding stuff we don't need in quantities which may need freezing! I am keeping very quiet on this subject.



We could withstand a six month siege with ease,  and I'm still expected to go shopping as usual, if it was left to me we'd not bother and just continue as normal.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Piddling down and cold here but I have to sort the bins out.......just what I need


Tried snowing here.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2021)

Oh, just noticed this. Sounds like a feel good light hearted film. I’ll stick it on later. https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4434279/60003823/a-christmas-stray-2021


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> 3 deg and feels like 1 deg. It's been raining since mid day here.


Have some hot chocolate. Maybe some buck fizz.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2021)

I've spent 2 hour this afternoon filling in a form for my Good lady.  Shes's on DLA at the lowest level and is trying to get it reviewed as she now qualifies for the middle payment, our phone call last week resulted in a large multi paged form for her to tell them why she thinks it should be reviewed, we've spent most of the afternoon getting it filled in.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2021)

I don't know what others fe


Mo1959 said:


> Molly’s toy is 6 stops away!  Do you think she should wait till Christmas morning? At least she’ll have more than me.


Make her wait. Too soon and she'll stop believing in Santa.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I've spent 2 hour this afternoon filling in a form for my Good lady.  Shes's on DLA at the lowest level and is trying to get it reviewed as she now qualifies for the middle payment, our phone call last week resulted in a large multi paged form for her to tell them why she thinks it should be reviewed, we've spent most of the afternoon getting it filled in.


I’m sure these things are deliberately made so long and complicated that they hope people just won’t bother


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2021)

Cold rain falling here. It's the village outdoor carol singing tonight.......thank the Lord I'm isolating.

Mrs P is still negative  We are ventilating the house for 15 minutes every two hours.........gas meter is spinning like a top. Gonna be a big bill.

Just heard I get out next Tuesday if I test negative on Monday and Tuesday. 👍


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, just noticed this. Sounds like a feel good light hearted film. I’ll stick it on later. https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4434279/60003823/a-christmas-stray-2021


Thanks - It is not my usual kind of viewing, but it might go down well with my Christmas guests and I'd be happy to watch it with them so I'll record it.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m sure these things are deliberately made so long and complicated that they hope people just won’t bother



I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I've spent 2 hour this afternoon filling in a form for my Good lady.  Shes's on DLA at the lowest level and is trying to get it reviewed as she now qualifies for the middle payment, our phone call last week resulted in a large multi paged form for her to tell them why she thinks it should be reviewed, we've spent most of the afternoon getting it filled in.


Keep a copy of the answers you gave, or the form. They do like to twist what you say on those forms.

Best o'luck with it.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I don't know what others fe
> 
> Make her wait. Too soon and she'll stop believing in Santa.


Santa Claws ??


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Cold rain falling here. It's the village outdoor carol singing tonight.......thank the Lord I'm isolating.
> 
> Mrs P is still negative  We are ventilating the house for 15 minutes every two hours.........gas meter is spinning like a top. Gonna be a big bill.
> 
> Just heard I get out next Tuesday if I test negative on Monday and Tuesday. 👍



We got our bill today, it wasn't to bad, we had a new boiler last January and it reduced our bills nicely, the old one was 12 years old and hadn't worked right for a couple of years, the circuit board on it handed its notice in and it was either a £500 plus repair or a new boiler.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Keep a copy of the answers you gave, or the form. They do like to twist what you say on those forms.
> 
> Best o'luck with it.



Thank you.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Dec 2021)

Popped in to Poole this afternoon and it wasn't too busy. Visited the Lush shop at the bottom of the High Street in the old town ( the shop is numbered 29½ ) Lovely helpful staff saw me in and out with stocking fillers in under five minutes👍 That's me done now with shopping, though Mrs Tenkaykev will be heading in to Wimborne in the morning " for a few things " 
Still, it's reassuring to know that if a battalion from the Dorset regiment happen to be passing , we've more than enough grub in the house to keep them going for a week or two 🤔


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> We got our bill today, it wasn't to bad, we had a new boiler last January and it reduced our bills nicely, the old one was 12 years old and hadn't worked right for a couple of years, the circuit board on it handed its notice in and it was either a £500 plus repair or a new boiler.


My b-i-l said the same thing about their new boiler. They managed to get it paid for by some government-backed scheme.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2021)

This just came up on my Facebook page


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My b-i-l said the same thing about their new boiler. They managed to get it paid for by some government-backed scheme.



I was aware of the scheme but couldn't take advantage of it, it was early January, we'd got no hot water, the only heating in the house was the gas fire in the front of the lounge and a borrowed portable electric heater, and it was going to take to long to get the new boiler on the scheme.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Cleaned the bathroom, washed the shower curtain, defrosted the small freezer......I feel worn out



You feel worn out! I feel worn out just reading about it! Have a well served rest


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Yeah - Ruddles @ 99p a pint. Might not be the best, but hey, at that price - who's complaining?
> MrsD had a half of Ruddles and it was perfectly drinkable.



Even more remarkable, the last time they were in there, they ran out Ruddles when we went to order our 2nd (or 3rd, or 4th...) round. Five of us settled for an alternative 99p beer, the sixth asked for a pint of Guinness, and was given it for only 99p! I thought that very fair. Didn't work for the next round however


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I was aware of the scheme but couldn't take advantage of it, it was early January, we'd got no hot water, the only heating in the house was the gas fire in the front of the lounge and a borrowed portable electric heater, and it was going to take to long to get the new boiler on the scheme.


Ah... No, you couldn't go on like that!

I just looked up the rules and I won't be entitled because early in the NY I will be on a pension and not eligible for pension credit.


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Even more remarkable, the last time they were in there, they ran out Ruddles when we went to order our 2nd (or 3rd, or 4th...) round. Five of us settled for an alternative 99p beer, the sixth asked for a pint of Guinness, and was given it for only 99p! I thought that very fair. Didn't work for the next round however


Hope everyone enjoyed the beer .
But I have to say I would rather give up drinking than give the owner of spoons any of my hard earned money .😂😀


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed the beer .
> But I have to say I would rather give up drinking than give the owner of spoons any of my hard earned money .😂😀



Give up drinking!

I have my principles… but…. there are limits!


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just looked up the rules and I won't be entitled because early in the NY I will be on a pension and not eligible for pension credit.



Thats a shame, I'm on pension credit and its most useful, it doesn't give much income but I don't have to pay council tax and get my glasses and dental bills paid.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats a shame, I'm on pension credit and its most useful, it doesn't give much income but I don't have to pay council tax and get my glasses and dental bills paid.




I think that's the best bit about pension credit, not the amount you get but the benefits that come with it. Not having to pay council Tax is worth about £160 on its own.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Jon Snow is leaving Channel 4 News at the end of this year!
> 
> He has had a long career as a reporter and I have always liked him, especially because he is a cyclist and wears silly socks and ties...
> 
> He is 73 now. He still has his wits about him but I have noticed him starting to make a few minor fumbles recently when reading the autocue. Maybe it is a good time to be leaving live TV? He will be moving on to other TV projects so he won't be vanishing from our screens for a while yet. Those of us who DO have TVs, of course...


It is his last appearance tomorrow night. I'll be sad to see him go... I remember him as an intense young reporter and watched him gradually age over the past 40-odd years.



dave r said:


> Thats a shame, I'm on pension credit and its most useful, it doesn't give much income but I don't have to pay council tax and get my glasses and dental bills paid.


My state pension will take me £2/week over the limit and I already have another £12/week from my tiny private pension.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It is his last appearance tomorrow night. I'll be sad to see him go... I remember him as an intense young reporter and watched him gradually age over the past 40-odd years.
> 
> 
> My state pension will take me £2/week over the limit and I already have another £12/week from my tiny private pension.


I get full state pension.
Wife gets approx 85%
Plus we have savings.
So, no additional benefits for us.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2021)

Good morning all. Just a quick hello as I have not decided what I am doing (if anything)
Come on @Drago .....this has gone on long enough


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks, 
Looking forward to family arriving today ❤️ The Edinburgh contingent are already on their way, and the Leeds contingent will be setting off later. 
Milder this morning, Mrs Tenkaykev will be walking the six or so miles up to Wimborne shortly, she’s planning on dropping in to Eight Arch brewery for a “ carry oot “ 🍺
Stay safe folks ☕️👍


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2021)

Good morning people, carer here at seven, another new one, she was very good and very bright and cheerful, our eldest is here later, I'll get a text when his trains leaving Birmingham to go pick him up at the station, shopping to do and we might be out to lunch.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2021)

From my facebook memories this morning.

Lol! Pinched from elsewhere.

Christmas Dinner....
I have concluded that the inevitable stress of Christmas dinner is created by adverts, supermarkets and TV chefs...
It's a Sunday dinner for farks sake!!! We do it quite happily 51 weeks of the year but can we the consumers be trusted to manage by ourselves on one day of the year...apparently not!
Here goes...
1. Turkey... It's a big fecking chicken that's all, 20 minutes per lb plus 20 minutes at 180 degrees - jobs a good un! Get yourselves a meat thermometer £3 off the Internet poke it in the offending bird if it says 75 degrees or over its cooked!
2. Stuffing - regardless of what Jamie Oliver says you do NOT need 2lbs of shoulder of pork, onions breadcrumbs,pine nuts and a shoot load of fresh herbs to make stuffing....( no fecking wonder he's bankrupt if thats what he spends to make stuffing!)
What you need is Paxo and a kettle!! If you wanna liven it up squeeze 3 sausages out of their skins and mix that in with your Paxo before cooking .
3. Gravy - Jamie Oliver is copping for this one aswell....
Bisto Jamie.... All you need is Bisto!
I ( nor any other woman I know) has got time on Christmas Eve to piss about roasting chicken wings and vegetables, adding stock and flour,cooking it for another half hour, mashing it all up with a potato masher and then straining the whole sorry mess to make gravy
4. Vegetables... Never mind faffing round shredding sprouts and frying them with bacon and chestnuts to make them more palatable... If you don't like them don't buy and cook the fecking things!! If your family only eats frozen peas then that's good enough!
5. Roast potatoes... Yes I par boil mine then roast them in goose fat but Aunt Bessie also does the same
6. Trimmings /Christmas pudding and the like.... Aldi or Lidl!
(oh and while we're on the subject of pudding- if birds custard is what your family likes on the wretched thing then that's fine - you do not need brandy butter /rum sauce etc or anything else that costs a fecking fortune and takes 2 hours to make!)
7. Family....
Children.. Feed the little blighters first separately, if they only want turkey with tomato sauce - fine leave em to it, it doesn't matter. Once they are fed bugger them off to play with their Christmas presents so that YOU can enjoy your dinner in Peace!
Adults... Anyone that can manage to get their sorry arse to your dinner table is also capable of helping to serve up/ sort the kids out/ clear the table /wash up /dry up etc.
And Finally.....
NO ONE.... And I mean no one APART FROM THE COOK IS ALLOWED TO GET PISSED AND FALL ASLEEP BEFORE THE WASHING UP IS DONE!!!
Rant over
Merry Christmas!
P.s. I pinched this from another page so feel free to copy and share


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Off down to the village this morning to buy our Christmas dinner makings. Mr Reids sausages, eggs from the marsh man and taters from the farm shop. Job's a good 'un.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2021)

Morning. Much warmer today 7 deg. Woohoo. Of course it's raining as well. I'd rather have warmer rain than the colder rain we had yesterday

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, still dark. A day of rain is forecast.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Dec 2021)

Morning everyone. It’s a grey day outside and a grey day inside too, mrs exlaser and I both have covid. Mrs exlaser has booked a pcr test later today to confirm it, I’m not going to bother as I don’t have to prove it to a employer anymore lol..
Tbh none of us are feeling too bad, a few aches and pains , a cough and a bad throat is it 
. Hay ho symptoms started yesterday so will be out six days with a bit of luck . It’s not the end of the world being shut it at Christmas, at least we don’t have to go to one of the sets of in laws now 😀


----------



## Salad Dodger (23 Dec 2021)

Good morning, world!

Its dull and grey on Planet Thanet today, but its 6 degrees outside, which is three times as many as yesterday.

Today, I shall mainly be doing a little last minute provisions shopping, for things that I was not able to get from the local convenience store yesterday. (If you can't get what you want from a convenience store, does that make it an inconvenience store?)

I shall also top up the bait box for the mice, in hope that they eat it all and bother us no more.

Take care, everyone, and have a good day.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> From my facebook memories this morning.
> 
> Lol! Pinched from elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Read that before but its still funny


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> our eldest is here later,



Don’t forget to hide the biscuits.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning everyone. It’s a grey day outside and a grey day inside too, mrs exlaser and I both have covid. Mrs exlaser has booked a pcr test later today to confirm it, I’m not going to bother as I don’t have to prove it to a employer anymore lol..
> Tbh none of us are feeling too bad, a few aches and pains , a cough and a bad throat is it
> . Hay ho symptoms started yesterday so will be out six days with a bit of luck . It’s not the end of the world being shut it at Christmas, at least we don’t have to go to one of the sets of in laws now 😀


Sorry to hear this and hope neither of you are seriously unwell. In our house Mrs P was still negative, she hasn't tested yet today. It's rather strange living separately in the same house.

I did the Test and Trace thing. No wonder there's a poor take up, takes forever to complete. The people I rode with on Sunday got pinged because we were in the same cafe.

The weird thing is the NHS contacted Mrs P and provided LFTs are negative she doesn't have to isolate. I don't get it. Tis great news though as if she can stay negative till Christmas morning she can spend the day with No 2 son who will otherwise be alone.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Don’t forget to hide the biscuits.



And the sweets.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2021)

So Good Morning though I did arrive a bit earlier. Have to confess I'm still in bed. Yep Paul in bed at 8.50.

It's chores day. Big dilemma. Mrs P is using half the house I'm using the other. Do I just clean my bit and leave her to tidy up after herself? 🤔😄

Time to strip the bed and throw open all the windows.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Dec 2021)

It doesn’t look as if it’s going to get light today.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It doesn’t look as if it’s going to get light today.


It's bloody horrible. Even that good Scot's word dreich barely sums it up. Goes well with my mood at this time of year. 51 weeks of the year I am content, even prefer, being on my own but for some reason the so called festive period fills me with depression. I may hide much of the time so not sure I'll be on much.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry to hear this and hope neither of you are seriously unwell. In our house Mrs P was still negative, she hasn't tested yet today. It's rather strange living separately in the same house.
> 
> I did the Test and Trace thing. No wonder there's a poor take up, takes forever to complete. The people I rode with on Sunday got pinged because we were in the same cafe.
> 
> The weird thing is the NHS contacted Mrs P and provided LFTs are negative she doesn't have to isolate. I don't get it. Tis great news though as if she can stay negative till Christmas morning she can spend the day with No 2 son who will otherwise be alone.


I have to say , we do send in our tests results in to T&T but none of us leave our Bluetooth on . That is just a waste of everyone one time . It kill your phone battery and provides no use full information. You don’t have to isolate if you get pinged anyway. You only have to isolate if you are contacted by T&T directly.


----------



## Chief Broom (23 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's bloody horrible. Even that good Scot's word dreich barely sums it up. Goes well with my mood at this time of year. 51 weeks of the year I am content, even prefer, being on my own but for some reason the so called festive period fills me with depression. I may hide much of the time so not sure I'll be on much.


Hi Mo its not my favourite time of year either and i do empathise  i find it best to 'gain some altitude' ie get some perspective and dont be flustered by seasonal nonsense, it'll all blow away soon enough  Stay nonchalant!


----------



## Paulus (23 Dec 2021)

Good morning all. 
Dog walking done, and now I just need to cycle up to the local grocers for some fruit and vegetables, and that is the Christmas shopping done.
Sausage rolls and mince pies will be cooked later on.
It's a grey day here, as it is most everywhere today, and the rain is coming this evening. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Dec 2021)




----------



## numbnuts (23 Dec 2021)

We has drizzel, you know the one that really wets you, and I got really wet 
by the looks of things I'm the only one here <breaks into song> 🎵 All by myself.....


----------



## Chief Broom (23 Dec 2021)

Hi folks i almost said morning  have been musing about locks n security skewers n weight n itsbeendoingmyhead in hee hee  anyhoo im not in Gotham city so think i'll keep my quick release and onthe rare occasions i leave it for a while i'll use a cable lock and a lightweight Abus retractable for the wheels....if its nicked i'll commit hari-kiri on a spare skewer ive got


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> We has drizzel, you know the one that really wets you, and I got really wet
> by the looks of things I'm the only one here <breaks into song> 🎵 All by myself.....


Still horrible here but it’s sit and get bored or go for a walk in the rain. I will probably put the waterproofs on and get out soon. If I don’t I won’t close my move ring on my watch and that won’t do!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It's bloody horrible. Even that good Scot's word dreich barely sums it up. Goes well with my mood at this time of year. 51 weeks of the year I am content, even prefer, being on my own but for some reason the so called festive period fills me with depression. I may hide much of the time so not sure I'll be on much.


Yes I know how you feel. All that Disneyfied Family Christmas nonsense that we’re all supposed to buy into. I detest it.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2021)

From my Facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (23 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes I know how you feel. All that Disneyfied Family Christmas nonsense that we’re all supposed to buy into. I detest it.


Same here, I don't mind the actual day, but, the overly long build up, starting in November .
Everyone on the telly box or the radio going over the top at being merry and happy with the expectation that everyone feels the same. 
I'm more or less fed up with Christmas already.
Humbug I tell ye.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes I know how you feel. All that Disneyfied Family Christmas nonsense that we’re all supposed to buy into. I detest it.


I've never been a fan of Christmas Day. I always cook plus trying to join in with the fun. It's quite stressful.

I do enjoy the rest of the holiday though.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2021)

The house is sparkling. Cleaned, dusted, disinfected and kept the windows and doors wide open.

Beds stripped, changed, bedding burnt  washed at 90⁰C.

I have a large brew and even larger cheese, tomato and chutney sandwich 🥪🥪


----------



## 12boy (23 Dec 2021)

PaulSB and the Exlasers get well soon.
Had a real treat yesterday as my sister called and miracle of miracles she could hear me. I haven't called her for ever because she could not hear me well enough to have a conversation. She is one of my favorite people and my wife is too fragile to travel the 750 miles to Albuquerque and I can't leave her alone to go by myself as I am her caregiver. So it was great to catch up.
Very windy today with a chance of snow and rain tonight. Mrs 12 and I might venture out to a couple of stores to get more Xmas BS she can't live without. Our Xmas habit is to have "small eats" on either Xmas eve or Xmas day. this consists of tiny weinies in a roll, tempura shrimp, spanakopita, tiropites, egg rolls, veg plate, fruit salad, pot stickers etc etc. It is a lot for two people but she loves it.
A little resistance training and perhaps a very short ride up to the mailbox. I may even do a little archery in the howling wind. Yesterday my neighbor and l walked the 3 miles downtown and back in the wind to get a chocolate and a mocha latte, We had a great time. In October a year ago he had a bike accident wherein his left leg was broken above the ankle so that all that was holding his foot on was some tendons and skin. He has recovered enough to enjoy our little walk. He is a Navy Nam vet who spent a lot of time in the Phillipines and regaled me with tales of his experiences with ladies of negotiational affections in the Far East.
Be safe and well.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2021)

Thank you @12boy. I'm well just have to stay home. I should be released on Tuesday!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Had a real treat yesterday as my sister called and miracle of miracles she could hear me. I haven't called her for ever because she could not hear me well enough to have a conversation.


That's nice, but what has changed to make that possible? Has she had earwax removed, or got a new phone or hearing aid?

My hearing has got a lot worse in the last few months and I suspect that a build-up of wax is responsible. When I moved here 6 years ago the sound made by the central heating system used to irritate me but I can barely hear that it is on now. I have also noticed that I am turning my TV soundbar up to '23' or '24' now, 3 clicks higher than the setting I used to use. I am more often asking people to repeat what they said. 

I have an underlying hearing loss mainly caused by listening to music at stupidly high volume levels when in my teens and 20s. I think this latest change might be reversible though. I'll try to see about it in January once the 'festering' fuss has died down!


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Dec 2021)

@12boy . When your Navy Vet neighbour was describing his experiences with ladies in the Philippines, did he mention some of the ” Ladies “ came with additional equipment. .


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> ........spanakopita, tiropites, ...... pot stickers etc


I have absolutely no idea what those are.
The first two sound Greek?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> When your Navy Vet neighbour was describing his experiences with ladies in the Philippines, did he mention some of the ” Ladies “ came with additional equipment. .


It used to be a hanging offence... ()... but now it is probably a hanging offence to admit that you have noticed!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I have absolutely no idea what those are.
> The first two sound Greek?


I just looked them up; they sound very tasty... 

Spanakopita = Greek Spinach Pie. 

Tiropitas = Greek cheese-and-egg filled phyllo triangles.


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Dec 2021)

It’s Christmas quiz time . What famous or infamous event in 1963 is this railway bridge associated with ?
NOTE . Retired Railway men who live in Barnet are not permitted to take part 
and for 12boy its a railroad bridge .


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just looked them up; they sound very tasty...
> 
> Spanakopita = Greek Spinach Pie.
> 
> Tiropitas = Greek cheese-and-egg filled phyllo triangles.


I guessed right with Greek then.


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 623318
> 
> 
> It’s Christmas quiz time . What famous or infamous event in 1963 is this railway bridge associated with ?
> ...


Great Train robbery.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> I guessed right with Greek then.


I wouldn't book your place on _Mastermind_ just yet - even I could have guessed that!


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2021)

For those cooking the turkey, I present the definitive way of doing so.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2021)

I have just watched Roald Dahl’s Matilda on Channel 5. Really enjoyed it. Nothing much else on apart from a Vera repeat on ITV3 at 8. Might watch it.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I have just watched Roald Dahl’s Matilda on Channel 5. Really enjoyed it. Nothing much else on apart from a Vera repeat on ITV3 at 8. Might watch it.


No My Yorkshire Farm or Yorkshire Vet to watch/rewatch?


----------



## 12boy (23 Dec 2021)

The issue with the hearing is my sis's deafness. My hearing loss isn't a volume issue as much as deciphering one noise among many, so if you were speaking to me in a crowded noisy room it would be hard to make out your speech.
Pot stickers are Chinese fried dumplings as opposed to Chinese steamed dumplings. They are bits of garlicky pork, often in half moon shaped wonton skins browned to a nicy crispness.
My friend did not discuss negotiations for the affections of ladyboys, although having been a sailor he does say "any port in a storm", occasionally.
I don't know if you can find it but I really enjoyed the 2 season show of "Life" with Damian Lewis and Sarah Shahi if you are looking for something to watch.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> The issue with the hearing is my sis's deafness.


That's what I couldn't understand. How can that be bad for past phone calls but not a problem on your recent one?



12boy said:


> My hearing loss isn't a volume issue as much as deciphering one noise among many, so if you were speaking to me in a crowded noisy room it would be hard to make out your speech.


I have a bit of both. I don't hear quiet or quietish sounds. There is a clock opposite me which I remember making a significant ticking sound. I used to be able to hear it from 10 feet away but nowadays it would be more like 10 inches!

I often can't make out mumbled speech or speech in noisy environments.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2021)

@Juan Kog my guess would also be The Great Train Robbery.

I've been idly browsing Strava. I believe the circumference of the earth is 24,901 miles. Myself and my three pedalling pensioner pals have clocked up 24,890 miles between us this year (last year was 29,090). Not bad for four pensioners with a combined age of 264. Someone is going to have to get out there and ride 11 miles!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> That's what I couldn't understand. How can that be bad for past phone calls but not a problem on your recent one?
> 
> 
> I have a bit of both. I don't hear quiet or quietish sounds. There is a clock opposite me which I remember making a significant ticking sound. I used to be able to hear it from 10 feet away but nowadays it would be more like 10 inches!
> ...


What you and @12boy describe is typical of the deafness we begin to suffer in later years. Mine is the same. Go to Specsavers and they will do you a very good job with free hearing aids on the NHS. Mine are great though I don't use them a lot.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> @Juan Kog my guess would also be The Great Train Robbery.
> 
> I've been idly browsing Strava. I believe the circumference of the earth is 24,901 miles. Myself and my three pedalling pensioner pals have clocked up 24,890 miles between us this year (last year was 29,090). Not bad for four pensioners with a combined age of 264. Someone is going to have to get out there and ride 11 miles!


Depends on which way you head out. Via the North and South Poles it's only 24,860 miles. 
30 miles less than you've already covered.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Depends on which way you head out. Via the North and South Poles it's only 24,860 miles.
> 30 miles less than you've already covered.


Damn, I forgot we started at the North Pole........it gets very cold in Chorley.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Damn, I forgot we started at the North Pole........it gets very cold in Chorley.


Who gets the 30 miles advance next year then?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Dec 2021)

Caught up with the final episode of Coleridge & Wordsworth’s / Skinner & Mina’s Road Trip this evening, very good indeed. Their next challenge is to think of another one !


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

Well, Channel 4 News will have to go on without Jon Snow now!

They did a nice send off for him, which I found quite emotional to watch.

He had an amazing career over more than 40 years, interviewing the powerful and famous all over the world. Lots of people saying nice things about him... They even got Jacob Rees-Mogg to smile and crack a joke about JS going to one of his parties and one of the R-M sprogs getting quite animated about the arrival of "_the leftie off the TV_"! 

You have done a lot of things right when everybody you worked with has only good things to say about you, and so do the politicians who you gave a tough time in interviews.

PS I just found this on Twitter...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2021)

I saw a crazy law-breaking e-biker this evening while I was walking to the shops...

It was a pedal bike but the rider was standing up and not pedalling so he must have been using a throttle. He was going faster than the fastest I can pedal on the flat (for more than just a very short sprint) so I would guess about double the legal e-bike speed - say, 50+ kph/30-35 mph. He had no lights on at 20:30 in full darkness, and it didn't help that he was dressed in black on a black bike. The only reason I spotted him was because he had non-slick tyres on his bike which were making a buzzing sound as he shot by across the road from me.

If he makes a habit of doing that then I think it won't be too long before either he gets stopped by the police, or a motorist gets him in a SMIDSY collision.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2021)

Gosh, don't think I've been first in ages. Looks to be mild and dry outside. There's some ironing to do and I'll spend 2-3 hours on the allotment clearing away winter weeds and debris. This enforced time off the bike has benefits.

Christmas Day has been rescheduled subject to negative LFTs. Three of us come out of isolation on Tuesday if we test negative on Monday and Tuesday. 👍 In some respects this is better. The day won't be as hectic as Christmas Day and our sons' partners will be able to stay all day instead of having to dash off to see relatives. The only downside is Rovers are at home in the evening so alcohol will be off my menu.

Think I'll try for a snooze........


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, yesterday got a bit hectic, its been a long time since I was in a supermarket at 7pm, lunch didn't happen. Too damp, so lunch today weather permitting, and not a lot else, though there is ironing to do.


----------



## Paulus (24 Dec 2021)

Good morning all. 
A dark and damp morning here in Barnet. 
Just some domestics to do today. All the shopping has been done. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Paulus (24 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 623318
> 
> 
> It’s Christmas quiz time . What famous or infamous event in 1963 is this railway bridge associated with ?
> ...


I know I know I know.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2021)

Morning all.
'Tis very dark this morning.
I really need mushrooms for our spag bol but not sure a trip to the Spar is a good idea..........I will cogitate


----------



## Salad Dodger (24 Dec 2021)

Good morning, world!

Here on Planet Thanet its a barmy 7 degrees but very overcast.

Today I shall mainly be taking a stroll to the shops for some bread, as we seem to have consumed much more than planned in the last couple of days.

There will be the daily rodent check to look forward to this morning. Hopefully they will have taken much of the bait that I put out for them.

In the absence of anything better to do, I will audition some new songs to add to my repertoire for the new year, and also keep an eye on Santa's progress via the NORAD Santa Tracker website.

Keep safe, everyone, and have a good day.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> 'Tis very dark this morning.
> I really need mushrooms for our spag bol but not sure a trip to the Spar is a good idea..........I will cogitate


Shouldn't that be marinate???


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I really need mushrooms for our spag bol but not sure a trip to the Spar is a good idea..........I will cogitate


I normally cook mushrooms in a frying pan ,🤔 I may try cogitating them . Do use a Kenwood or Russell Hobbs cogitator ? .


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Yay! Tis Fish Friday, aka Christmas Eve in certain quarters.
Doggie walking on the beach first, then having a stroll down to the village for lunch.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, dark and damp again here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks 
Family arrived safely yesterday afternoon/ evening. 😁
We had a lovely evening meal of Pizza, garlic bread and salad accompanied by beer, wine and fizzy. 
Wishing all my lovely forum friends a happy and peaceful Christmas, there’s been times when the banter here has given me a much needed lift 👍🎁🎄


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2021)

Morning. 6 deg and dry and calm. What more could you ask for. 

Stays are peeps


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2021)

Still no sign of @Drago then?
Time to send out the SAR team.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Shouldn't that be marinate???


Why would he need to marinate????


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 6 deg and dry and calm. What more could you ask for.
> 
> Stays are peeps


Snow, lots of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Snow, lots of it.




No chance of that


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> No chance of that


I can still ask for it though.
Getting what was asked for is something else entirely.


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Dec 2021)

Morning all .
I couldnt agree more with Tenkaykev last comment .
I also wish all my forum friends a very happy and peaceful Christmas.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why would he need to marinate????


Marinate..... cogitate

Silly joke


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Marinate..... cogitate
> 
> Silly joke


You saying we should leave him deep in thought or let him stew?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2021)

"The Power of the Dog" starring Benedict Cumberbatch is a truly excellent film on Netflix.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> "The Power of the Dog" starring Benedict Cumberbatch is a truly excellent film on Netflix.


I read a recent post where he was referred to as “ Eggs Benedict Cucumber Patch “ 😁


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2021)

morning, I was going to get up at 8, but it was still dark.......so stayed in bed


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2021)

I may or may not drop in sometime today. If I am not around, I'd like to wish all you reprebate old farts a very happy Christmas. It gives me great pleasure to bring you lot down a peg or two each day.

I'm off to wash my Christmas bloomers. I have to get them Ready for tomorrow. Father Christmas had a big hole in his bag one year and dropped in to ask me to lend them to him for a few hours which of course I did. It saved him losing some of his presents, so I always get them ready just in case he needs to use them.

Stay safe and have a great day.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> morning, *I was going to get up at 8,* but it was still dark.......so stayed in bed


You were about a lot earlier than that!


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You were about a lot earlier than that!


I know are you checking up on me


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> "The Power of the Dog" starring Benedict Cumberbatch is a truly excellent film on Netflix.


I think I plugged it myself here a few weeks ago after watching it with (bubble) pal. We enjoyed it too but she missed a couple of subtleties which I pointed out after the film. 

Just watch the film. The trailer gives too much away, as they often do. 

I have to pretend to be one of you now... 

Not in terms of getting up before going to bed (it is 11:30 and I am still in bed, but I have been awake since 10:45 and I didn't get to sleep until gone 05:00). 

No, in terms of pointless housework. I have promised that the house will be tidy for my guests. 

My spider pets will be chased away to hidey holes and the fruits of their webby labours destroyed by frantic hoovering. 

I have already moved my piles of paperwork and caught up in the kitchen. 

For 24 hours I will pretend to be a tidy person but once my guests leave, the spiders can come back out to keep me company again!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I normally cook mushrooms in a frying pan ,🤔 I may try cogitating them . Do use a Kenwood or Russell Hobbs cogitator ? .


I have a Ninja cogitator.
It does a very good job imo.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I may or may not drop in sometime today. If I am not around, I'd like to wish all you reprebate old farts a very happy Christmas. It gives me great pleasure to bring you lot down a peg or two each day.
> 
> I'm off to wash my Christmas bloomers. I have to get them Ready for tomorrow. Father Christmas had a big hole in his bag one year and dropped in to ask me to lend them to him for a few hours which of course I did. It saved him losing some of his presents, so I always get them ready just in case he needs to use them.
> 
> Stay safe and have a great day.


Are you not going to wish ME a Happy christmas ?? You mentioned "all the reprobate old farts" but left me out


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

Don't forget Boxing Day is on the 27th this year.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2021)

Latest breaking news 
I went to the Spar for the mushrooms. Very few people in so........
I decided to brave it and go to the butchers. Not many people in but they were all stocking up for the end of the world .
Got myself some bacon, some nice sausages and some eggs.....so I am sorted.
Then visited the auntie.
So all done and I can now chill.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Are you not going to wish ME a Happy christmas ?? You mentioned "all the reprobate old farts" but left me out


Here you go!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lEgiA3O0u48


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Are you not going to wish ME a Happy christmas ?? You mentioned "all the reprobate old farts" but left me out
> [/Quote
> 
> A special merry Christmas to Mr Dave


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2021)

A contradiction in terms, a turkey stuffing and gravy batch that needed a knife and fork.


----------



## Salad Dodger (24 Dec 2021)

Hello again, world!

Our shopping trip was successful, with the added bonus of a very good breakfast at a local cafe.

No further signs of rodent activity to report.

Its time to get the Christmas nibbles out, and maybe I will sneak in a small sherry before tea. Tonight, it will be gammon, egg and chips, which is a family Christmas Eve tradition.

Stay safe, one and all, and have a good day.


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2021)

Been on Croyde beach this morning and caught the biggest Grey Mullet I've ever had*







*First one I've caught.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2021)

I've never caught a Mullet, seen loads in the River Hamble really big ones


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've never caught a Mullet, seen loads in the River Hamble really big ones


I’ve never caught a Mullet either. I’m embarrassed to admit too it now , I did have one on my head when I was younger. .


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't forget Boxing Day is on the 27th this year.


🤔 Surely it’s the 28th .


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> I’ve never caught a Mullet either. I’m embarrassed to admit too it now , I did have one on my head when I was younger. .


Even worse... the short half was at the back!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2021)

Well things are looking up. My symptoms are declining. No 3 son has said he will go with his partner and baby (my granddaughter and No 2 son's niece) to see No 2 son on Christmas Day - they are clean and haven't needed PCRs. Mrs P is still clean and it's looking good for her to visit No 2 son as well. Christmas Day is booked with everyone for Tuesday provided I, No 1 son and his partner get negative LFTs on the 27th and 28th. 🤞🤞🤞

We can shut the windows and doors then! I'm sat here with a blanket across my knees!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2021)

A very Merry Christmas to you all. Like @Tenkaykev there have been days when this daft thread has lifted me.

Thank you all.


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2021)

Back home from the White Lion, packet of crisps and 4 pints of Otter Ale consumed.
Tucking in to a Warren's pasty now.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> 🤔 Surely it’s the 28th .


That'll be Bank Holiday Monday.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Back home from the White Lion, packet of crisps and 4 pints of Otter Ale consumed.
> Tucking in to a Warren's pasty now.


What does Warren have to say about this? You've nicked his pasty!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well things are looking up. My symptoms are declining. No 3 son has said he will go with his partner and baby (my granddaughter and No 2 son's niece) to see No 2 son on Christmas Day - they are clean and haven't needed PCRs. Mrs P is still clean and it's looking good for her to visit No 2 son as well. Christmas Day is booked with everyone for Tuesday provided I, No 1 son and his partner get negative LFTs on the 27th and 28th. 🤞🤞🤞
> 
> We can shut the windows and doors then! I'm sat here with a blanket across my knees!


My head hurts after reading that


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Back home from the White Lion, packet of crisps and 4 pints of Otter Ale consumed.
> Tucking in to a Warren's pasty now.


You have let me down Dirk. Friday and no fish ?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My head hurts after reading that


Yeah it's getting very complicated. I was told the 28th not the day of the week. I thought the 28th was Wednesday but apparently it's Tuesday. This is good news as Rovers are home on the 29th which is Wednesday which means I can have a drink on the 28th which is Tuesday!

How's the head Dave? Any clearer?


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2021)

Enjoy tomorrow and Boxing Day knowing you lot I’m sure you will.Happy Christmas one and all.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Yeah it's getting very complicated. I was told the 28th not the day of the week. I thought the 28th was Wednesday but apparently it's Tuesday. This is good news as Rovers are home on the 29th which is Wednesday which means I can have a drink on the 28th which is Tuesday!
> 
> How's the head Dave? Any clearer?


Groooaaannn


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2021)

I have just made tomorrows meal of spag bol (ok i will do the spag tomorrow).
Must say it tastes good.
Some garlic bread to go with it PLUS a bottle of plonk.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2021)

Anyway.........it is 2 years to the day since Covid struck, leading to long Covid.
You lot probably have no idea how much you have lifted and carried me.
I thank you and wish you and yours a very good christmas  (to Mo and Welshie)


----------



## 12boy (24 Dec 2021)

ColinJ, I believe the phone I had ( a Google Pixel) and its protective case were the culprit. I have a Samsung S21 and a different case. My sis has been better about wearing her hearing aids and having good batteries as well. 
It is still windy here. My weather app says anything below 24 mph steady is breezy and above is windy. 90% of the time the prevailing breeze is west or southwest, the east or noreast reserved for storms and precip. I try to plan my rides going into the wind but inevitably have to climb up against a headwind. Being a lazy guy, I like to get the hard part out of the way and float lightly along, like thistledown on the way home.
I also enjoy this thread muchly, not only for the cameradery, but also for the peek into how other English speaking people live and think. Lots of similarities but lots of differences as well. I particularly like your sense of humor and food descriptions.
It wil be a fairly idle day here. Not much on the proverbial plate except a call with the sons and also one with my brother in law and his wife who live in Oaxaca, Mexico. When I was in college Oaxaca had a rep for really good pot, although the stuff you can legally buy in Colorado now is 20 times stronger.
Be well and safe and may your buzz be unharshed.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> ColinJ, I believe the phone I had ( a Google Pixel) and its protective case were the culprit. I have a Samsung S21 and a different case. My sis has been better about wearing her hearing aids and having good batteries as well.


Ah, I've had experience of dodgy phone cases too.

One of my friends sometimes accidentally blocks the microphone on her phone with a finger.

Having a working hearing aid would definitely help! 

I will see how much improvement can be made in my hearing by getting my ears dewaxed. I think I would be able to manage another 2 or 3 years with unblocked ears.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Dec 2021)

Deja vu has struck ...l am making a batch of mince pies and this time last year l was doing much the same , 12 months ago , where the hell did that year go


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Back home from the White Lion, packet of crisps and 4 pints of Otter Ale consumed.
> Tucking in to a Warren's pasty now.


Steady on Dirk! You do realise how many “ empty calories “ a packet of crisps contains. Best stick to Ale and pasties.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Deja vu has struck ...l am making a batch of mince pies and this time last year l was doing much the same , 12 months ago , where the hell did that year go


The mince pies you ate, time flys by at our age get use to it


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You have let me down Dirk. Friday and no fish ?


'Fraid not - had fish and chips on Wednesday at Wetherspoons.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The mince pies you ate, time flys by at our age get use to it


One of life's little ironies , the closer you get to the grave the faster time seems to go by, yet when you are young and have your whole life ahead of you time seems to stand still . Or perhaps with the arrogance of youth , time is of no consequence . Either scenario is an illusion 💤


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, I've had experience of dodgy phone cases too.
> 
> One of my friends sometimes accidentally blocks the microphone on her phone with a finger.
> 
> ...





Im having my ears un bunged a week today Have been treating my ears with Otex to soften the wax.Will have been using it for three weeks come next Friday. Here’s hoping the wax has softened sufficiently


----------



## Paulus (24 Dec 2021)

Good afternoon all.
It's raining,, but very mild out.
Mince pies and sausage rolls have been baked the kitchen does smell nice.
Have a merry Christmas, those of you who go for it,
And for those who don't, enjoy the day however you choose.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Dec 2021)

I am currently enjoying what, for me, will be the best part of Christmas. Mrs @BoldonLad and daughters 2 & 3 at Church. Daughters 1 & 4 at work. Me, peace and quiet, with a chunk of fruit cake and a bottle of sherry. 

It won’t last (the peace and quiet)


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2021)

Just made a loaf...Man can't live on bread alone, no it need butter and jam


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> One of life's little ironies , the closer you get to the grave the faster time seems to go by, yet when you are young and have your whole life ahead of you time seems to stand still . Or perhaps with the arrogance of youth , time is of no consequence . Either scenario is an illusion 💤



Lifes like a toilet roll, the closer to the end you get the faster it goes.


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I am currently enjoying what, for me, will be the best part of Christmas. Mrs @BoldonLad and daughters 2 & 3 at Church. Daughters 1 & 4 at work. Me, peace and quiet, with a chunk of fruit cake and a bottle of sherry.
> 
> It won’t last (the peace and quiet)





Bet the sherry won’t either Enjoy


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Lifes like a toilet roll, the closer to the end you get the faster it goes.




Even worse when you realise that the spare rolls are still somewhere in the house still wrapped up 

Even worse is those toilet rolls in public toilets that are encased in a dispenser and you can’t check how much is left


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Lifes like a toilet roll, the closer to the end you get the faster it goes.


My life has been nothing like a toilet roll , l would have been very upset if all that happened to me is that l went round and round in ever decreasing circles while busily engaged in wiping someones behind but maybe l have been one of the lucky ones


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Im having my ears un bunged a week today Have been treating my ears with Otex to soften the wax.Will have been using it for three weeks come next Friday. Here’s hoping the wax has softened sufficiently


Good luck. Remember to report back to us.


I SAID... *GOOD LUCK. REMEMBER TO REPORT BACK TO US!*


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2021)

Thai Green Curry for tea from the Gym Kitchen range. I’m never going to learn to cook but try to at least stick to semi healthy ready meals 

Doesn’t seem to be many nasty ingredients and lots of chicken.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, I've had experience of dodgy phone cases too.
> 
> One of my friends sometimes accidentally blocks the microphone on her phone with a finger.
> 
> ...


Not done by/at your doctors anymore. You've to go private, specsavers, Boots, at a cost of around £70 per ear.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not done by/at your doctors anymore. You've to go private, specsavers, Boots, at a cost of around £70 per ear.


Blimey! 

I'll try the warm olive oil trick instead...


----------



## Paulus (24 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey!
> 
> I'll try the warm olive oil trick instead...


What would Popeye say though


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> What would Popeye say though


Pardon?

_*I SAID - PARDON?*_

Oh, I see - ho ho!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2021)

I've been meaning to mention this for ages and keep forgetting..........

In the village next to us is a road called Dick Lane..........stop sniggering at the back.............some new people moved in.........they changed the name of their cottage to.........

Erection Cottage..........I kid you not 😄😄😄

Everyone at the back snort, laugh, snigger

Happy Christmas @12boy that one's for you. This is Britain!!


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I am currently enjoying what, for me, will be the best part of Christmas. Mrs @BoldonLad and daughters 2 & 3 at Church. Daughters 1 & 4 at work. Me, peace and quiet, with a chunk of fruit cake and a bottle of sherry.
> 
> It won’t last (the peace and quiet)



They are back. It’s over


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not done by/at your doctors anymore. You've to go private, specsavers, Boots, at a cost of around £70 per ear.



Ear syringing still done at the Drs Practice where daughter No1 works. Suspended at moment, because they are frantically doing booster jabs.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not done by/at your doctors anymore. You've to go private, specsavers, Boots, at a cost of around £70 per ear.


Nurse at our Doctors surgery did mine recently.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey!
> 
> I'll try the warm olive oil trick instead...


Sodium Bicarbonate eardrops available at any pharmacy. Can take up to a couple of weeks in a bad case of ear wax but it does work and much cheaper than any private flushing out. Works for me anyway.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey!
> 
> I'll try the warm olive oil trick instead...


That's not what I said when told the cost. 

I went down the eardrops route as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2021)

My hearing is the one thing that still works well.  Telly is usually only set around 8 to 10 unless it’s the occasional programme with poor sound quality.

Talking of which, can’t wait for All Creatures Great and Small at 9


----------



## Paulus (24 Dec 2021)

[QUOTE="Mo1959, post: 6621489, member: 

Talking of which, can’t wait for All Creatures Great and Small at 9 
[/QUOTE]
One of the few programs I shall watch tonight.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My hearing is the one thing that still works well.  Telly is usually only set around 8 to 10 unless it’s the occasional programme with poor sound quality.
> 
> Talking of which, can’t wait for All Creatures Great and Small at 9


Well you'll have to!


That or I'll tell you where his hand disappeared this time.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2021)

Can I mention I find this discussion of ear wax, syringing, oil and what have you rather gross.


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Dec 2021)

Evening folks  its been a funny old day...something and nothing. Looked bright out earlier but the wind chill was wicked, walked to the shops and surprised to see that everything was well stocked 
Got my cafe stop style Abus retractable through the post, i couldnt work out how to set the **** combination! I seem to be bright in some departments [debatable] and completely dim in others  anyhow i blame the poor instructions i got there in the end


----------



## oldwheels (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Well you'll have to!
> 
> 
> That or I'll tell you where his hand disappeared this time.


Here perhaps. I know I left my watch somewhere.


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Can I mention I find this discussion of ear wax, syringing, oil and what have you rather gross.





According to the information sheet given to me by the practice nurse they no longer syringe but wash it out

I’ll send the lurid details when I have had my treatment.I did wonder why there was a marcher pressure washer in the corner of the treatment room.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> According to the information sheet given to me by the practice nurse they no longer syringe but wash it out
> 
> I’ll send the lurid details when I have had my treatment.I did wonder why there was a marcher pressure washer in the corner of the treatment room.


Not a steam cleaner?


----------



## FrankCrank (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Xmas to you all, and best wishes for 2022


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  i was lying in bed musing about a poem im working on [as you do] anyhow i want to include in it the many excellent qualities cyclist unwittingly exhibit as they humbly/cheerfully/environmentally soundly pedal the highways.....hmmm the problem is it must flow and not sound like a list. Anyhoo that was what was rattlin around in my 'box of frogs' brain this morning when i remembered the day and said [internally] oh ****er its christmas hee hee 
So happy Saturday to you all, especially Mo as she had an attack of the seasonal blues tuther day  and as youve all been good heres a fave tune which was also inhabiting my head this morning  Short and sweet, Nigel at his best 

View: https://youtu.be/cIRbuFct_js


----------



## numbnuts (25 Dec 2021)

Morning it maybe, but I'm going back to bed
Oh I think it is Christmas if you have forgotten


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks, Merry Xmas to everyone on CC, have a great day everybody.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2021)

Morning and Merry Christmas to all. Enjoy your respective days whether it’s surrounded by family or trying to amuse yourself if you’re on your tod. 

I will head out soon for a decent walk as I don’t think I’ll go back out later as I usually just hide inside today.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2021)

Morning all.
A good nights sleep was had. In bed and zonked out before 2230. Woke for a widdle at 0430...... thought I had no chance of drifting off again but I did. Woke again at 0640.
MrsD is still out for the count
Enjoy your day.......whatever you get up to.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Dec 2021)

Happy Christmas and a Merry New Year to All . . whatever your plans for today, Best wishes and I hope all goes well.


----------



## Paulus (25 Dec 2021)

Good morning and a merry Christmas to you all. 
I've been up since 6.30. The Turkey is in the oven, shouldbe done around 10.30. We are going to our son's place for dinner, but his oven isn't big enough for a Turkey and all the other stuff he is cooking. So we said we would bring the Turkey with us.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

And a very merry Christmas to you all.
MrsD woke up with labrinthitis this morning and has been stumbling all over the place. 
Having a lie in and opening pressies at the moment.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2021)

From my facebook memories 9 years ago, how many will be doing this later?


----------



## pawl (25 Dec 2021)

Morning all.Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you all


----------



## Salad Dodger (25 Dec 2021)

Good morning, world, and Happy Christmas.

It is 6 degrees and rather damp here on Planet Thanet. Santa has delivered a profusion of goodies (much of which, in my case, contain alcohol!) and we have breakfasted lightly.

Dinner will be around 2pm.followed by a nap.

Have a good day, everybody, and keep well.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2021)

I just had to draw a willy for Christmas!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2021)

Good morning everyone. A very Merry Christmas to you all whether riding solo or on a club run and cafe stop.

Me? The group will drop me around 11.00 but hopefully pick me up again about 4.00.

Now how about this for luck? Mrs P dropped her tablet 20 minutes ago. It doesn't work anymore. She's not happy. Now who was paying attention about three weeks ago? I did tell you this so it's not a difficult question. What is Mrs P's Christmas present?

A new Samsung Galaxy tablet. 

Rock 'n' Roll!!!

While Mrs P is out I'll dream up some interesting veggies to go with our ribeye steak and set the table etc. Then I think it's single malt and a film.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Dec 2021)

Good morning all and greetings of the season.
Cold and dry here.
Will go for a little potter shortly, then the afternoon and early evening will be spent hosting Mrs F’s mother. We seem to disagree on just about everything so it’s always a bit fraught.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I just had to draw a willy for Christmas!
> View attachment 623504


Have you been spying on me again


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2021)

Morning. 6 deg here and drizzly. I see Mo is keeping the standard of rhis thread at its usual low level

Son and twins will be here soon enough I daresay. God help us.

Have a fab day peeps


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2021)

I've done my favourite Xmas job this morning, handing round the presents from under the tree. Turkey drumsticks are in the oven, I'll be sorting out the roasties later.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2021)

Listening to "junior chice" on the radio. 
Nellie the Elephant, Do the Okey Cokey etc..... stuff we haven't heard for many years....... very enjoyable


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2021)

My daughter has tested positive for Covid19 so that has thrown all our plans into limbo now. Just Mr WD and I for dinner


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2021)

On the plus side Mr WD has acquired 4 bottles of scotch as presents so if he does have covid19, he won't feel anything


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2021)

They know me too well. two of my Xmas presents.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2021)

I also have a bottle of Aviation Gin that's 42% proof. I may not survive


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I also have a bottle of Aviation Gin that's 42% proof. I may not survive


WOW! Where can I buy some?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My daughter has tested positive for Covid19 so that has thrown all our plans into limbo now. Just Mr WD and I for dinner


We're doing the family zoom call. Chaos! Four different households doing Christmas online.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> They know me too well. two of my Xmas presents.
> 
> View attachment 623519


When I was doing proper bike rides I made the 'mistake' of telling the auntie that I always took liquorice allsorts and jelly beans with me.
Within weeks I was awash with them.....a shelf full of them


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! Where can I buy some?


Altogether now........
The Aviation Gin shop 
Sorry about that.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> When I was doing proper bike rides I made the 'mistake' of telling the auntie that I always took liquorice allsorts and jelly beans with me.
> Within weeks I was awash with them.....a shelf full of them



I don't have to say anything, the family know.


----------



## gavroche (25 Dec 2021)

Hello everybody. I haven't been on here lately due to not having internet since last Tuesday. BT were supposed to fix it yesterday but they didn't so when I rang them up they said it will be next thursday now.  Of course I am fuming and expect a big rebate on next month's payment.
I am at my daughter's house for Xmas hence using her internet . 
I hope you are all having a great Xmas day. 🍾


----------



## ColinJ (25 Dec 2021)

I had a long chat with my younger sister last night. My older sister is no longer capable of saying much so our call today was less than 2 minutes, but she did sound cheerful and is looking forward to Christmas Dinner with my niece. 

My guests are late so I am just catching up on CC before they arrive for our pre-dinner dog walk.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I had a long chat with my younger sister last night. My older sister is no longer capable of saying much so our call today was less than 2 minutes, but she did sound cheerful and is looking forward to Christmas Dinner with my niece.
> 
> My guests are late so I am just catching up on CC before they arrive for our pre-dinner dog walk.


You have a dog!


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2021)

gavroche said:


> Hello everybody. I haven't been on here lately due to not having internet since last Tuesday. BT were supposed to fix it yesterday but they didn't so when I rang them up they said it will be next thursday now.  Of course I am fuming and expect a big rebate on next month's payment.
> I am at my daughter's house for Xmas hence using her internet .
> I hope you are all having a great Xmas day. 🍾


 from across the bay.


----------



## gavroche (25 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> from across the bay.


Thanks for that but this one is in North Wales, only 1 mile from us. The one from Devon is near Stoke at the moment, at her sister's, and we are going there tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> from across the bay.


Are you sat at the dock?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2021)

Here is my Gin


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Dec 2021)

Decided on a little walk rather than a ride. Very pleasant, albeit a cold wind and icy puddles. Had nice views of a jay and of a reed bunting, neither uncommon but I don’t usually see them on that walk. Mrs F is off to fetch her mother now, so I’m enjoying the peace while I still can. 
On the subject of pressies, Mrs F bought me the new Abba and Robert Plant & Alison Krauss CD’s along with a bottle of Nyetimber, my favourite 😍


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Are you sat at the dock?


Watching the ships go in..............and watching them in out again......


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! Where can I buy some?


With all due respect to the American Aviation industry, this is what you call a proper alcohol content


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> With all due respect to the American Aviation industry, this is what you call a proper alcohol content
> View attachment 623541




I think that's jet fuel


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Here is my Gin
> 
> View attachment 623540


I noticed you don't show the top of the bottle. It might be unopened...


----------



## 12boy (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas, my friends.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Merry Christmas, my friends.


The same to Thee and Thine.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> I noticed you don't show the top of the bottle. It might be unopened...




It def is unopened...for now


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It def is unopened...for now


How long is now though?


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning it maybe, but I'm going back to bed
> Oh I think it is Christmas if you have forgotten


You get back up yet?


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2021)

Just put the Christmas film on.
Something appropriate this year.......

The Life of Brian.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You get back up yet?


 
After a slow start, I had breakfast, washed up, did the ironing and then after a coffee or two I went out for a 7 mile walk.
Didn't fancy any of the things I had lined up for dinner so more coffee and biscuits.
Had a shower and made a few sandwiches of salmon and egg, followed by mince pie and custard.
Film time now DVD - Die Hard.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Dec 2021)

Hello you lot

And Happy Christmas


Not been around here for a week or so - but I have been watching


anyway - been to see grandkids - presents seemed to work


turkey crown was cooked before we went out - the rest was ready and I started cooking it all when we got back

all worked well - turkey crown (well butterfly) was from the butcher in the market - far better than the one from Tesco last year


I do have a problem that I need sensible advise about

My wife says I did too many pigs-in-blankets and roast potatoes

so - help needed - how is that a thing????


----------



## ColinJ (25 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You have a dog!


Step-granddog! 

There has just been a frenzy of excitement as he 'unwrapped' his present... ripping wrapping paper away with his teeth, tearing apart a cardboard box, munching the treats that fell out, then concentrating on removing the meerkat's onesie, before finally tearing the stuffed toy to bits!


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Merry Christmas, my friends.


Feliz Navidad Amigo


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

*Nollaig Shona Duit*​*





Lord, my soul is ripped with riot*
*Incited by my wicked diet.

"We are what we eat," said a wise old man,
Lord, if that's true, I'm a garbage can.
To rise on Judgment Day, it's plain,
With my present weight, I'll need a crane.

Grant me strength that I may not fall,
Into the clutches of cholesterol.
May my flesh with carrot-curls be dated,
That my soul may be polyunsaturated

Show me the light that I may bear witness,
To the President's Council on Physical Fitness.
At oleomargarine I'll never mutter,
For the road to Hell is paved with butter.

Cream is cursed; and cake is awful;
Satan is hiding in every waffle.
Mephistopheles lurks in pepperoni,
The Devil himself in each slice of bologna.

Beelzebub is a chocolate drop,
And Lucifer is a lollipop.
Give me this day my daily slice,
Cut it thin and toast it twice.

I beg upon my dimpled knees,
Deliver me from jujube's.
When my days of trial are done,
My war with malted milk balls won,

Let me stand with Heavenly throng,
In a shining robe -- size 30, long.
I can do it Lord, if you'll show to me,
The virtues of lettuce and celery.

Teach me the evil of mayonnaise,
And of pasta a la Milanese.
And crisp-fried chicken from the South,
Lord, if you love me, shut my mouth!

Amen*​


----------



## numbnuts (25 Dec 2021)

> Film time now DVD - Die Hard.


Watched the film....is it bed time yet as I'm feeling very


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Watched the film....is it bed time yet as I'm feeling very


You've watched one. 
There's more than one to watch.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've watched one.
> There's more than one to watch.


I've got Die hard 2 for tomorrow and with vengeance the following day.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got Die hard 2 for tomorrow and with vengeance the following day.


Not binge watching all of them, like some on here?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2021)

Be as well to hit the sack. What a long, boring day it’s been.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Be as well to hit the sack. What a long, boring day it’s been.


It's early yet!


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2021)

Couple of films to suggest to people.

"Allt Flyter" which is about the Swedish male synchronised swimming team. Very good.

"A Beautiful Day in the Neighbourhood" a wonderful Tom Hanks film. Mrs P started watching and I had half an eye on it. After about 15 minutes I was drawn in to it. Great film.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2021)

I'm going to bed now. I'm rather glad today is over with. It's a strange day if no one is around.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I'm going to bed now. I'm rather glad today is over with. It's a strange day if no one is around.


Odd in a way, given


Mo1959 said:


> Be as well to hit the sack. What a long, boring day it’s been.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Couple of films to suggest to people.
> 
> "Allt Flyter" which is about the Swedish male synchronised swimming team. Very good.
> 
> "A Beautiful Day in the Neighbourhood" a wonderful Tom Hanks film. Mrs P started watching and I had half an eye on it. After about 15 minutes I was drawn in to it. Great film.


My guests (for some obscure reason ) did _NOT_ fancy watching "*A Christmas Stray*" and instead chose a film that I would never have chosen for myself - _*Phantom Thread*_. I don't normally pay extra to watch things on Amazon Prime Video, but what the heck, it was Christmas Day; I coughed up the £3.49 to hire the film. Daniel Day-Lewis is as intense as ever as a domineering control freak, but perhaps his new, younger partner will not be subjugated by him...? A bit different; we enjoyed it.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, thats another traditional Xmas day negotiated, we talked till the conversation ran dry, we watched crap TV till we were bored and we ate till we thought we would explode, now its boxing day, more of the same with the addition of visiting family, I'm glad its only once a year.


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Well, that's another Xmas day over with. Just another normal Saturday, except the shops were shut.
Off to Minehead this morning for a couple of days, staying at our best mates place. Should be fun.


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Dec 2021)

So I will not be    . 🤔 Plan B ???. .


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> So I will not be    . 🤔 Plan B ???. .



The traditional Boxing Day cyclo-cross will be run on Kenilworth common later this morning, it could be a bit of a mud bath.


----------



## Salad Dodger (26 Dec 2021)

Good morning, world!

It very dull and wet on Planet Thanet today, and nearly 6 degrees. I have no plans for today so we will see what the day brings.....

Keep safe, everyone, and have a good day.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> How long is now though?




Hard to tell. Could be 10 minutes


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

Good morning. It's dull, damp, grey and the birds are singing - do they think it's spring or something?

That's Christmas done and dusted then. Subject to negative tests all the family are home on Tuesday. In a way I think this is better than the pressure Christmas Day brings.

I might go on the allotment but more likely I'll knock around the house, check out hoped for sale prices on a new phone and try to get a Sky Day pass to watch Rovers on the box. We're the featured Championship match for Boxing Day, I can't recall that happening before.

Football. I'm not sure how many of you are fans. In this house we are, we are Rovers through thick and thin. The last ten years have been dreadful but today we're feeling excited and proud again. It's great.

I'm going to have bacon, tomato, fried potatoes and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's dull, damp, grey and the birds are singing - do they think it's spring or something?
> 
> Football. I'm not sure how many of you are fans. In this house we are, we are Rovers through thick and thin. The last ten years have been dreadful but today we're feeling excited and proud again. It's great.
> 
> I'm going to have bacon, tomato, fried potatoes and eggs for breakfast.



The ball's the wrong shape for me.


----------



## Chief Broom (26 Dec 2021)

Morning folks and yay its not *******xmas  Its freezing and the skys looking a touch ice age apocalyptic...brrrr on the bright side if my roof is frozen solid its not going to leak or blow away 
Pic is Loch Fleet


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

Morning. After yesterday let's hope today has less drama. One twin went to his girlfriend's parents for dinner and the other one and my son went to the mother's for dinner so a peaceful day was had by the Dragon family 

Slightly warmer but of course damp here for boxing day.

Stay safe peeps @Drago is ok


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> The ball's the wrong shape for me.


OK. It's hackneyed. Old.......but I'm going to do it......

So you've got funny shaped balls then 😄


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> OK. It's hackneyed. Old.......but I'm going to do it......
> 
> So you've got funny shaped balls then 😄



This shape.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> This shape.
> 
> View attachment 623636


But hopefully not in those colours!! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. After yesterday let's hope today has less drama. One twin went to his girlfriend's parents for dinner and the other one and my son went to the mother's for dinner so a peaceful day was had by the Dragon family
> 
> Slightly warmer but of course damp here for boxing day.
> 
> Stay safe peeps @Drago is ok


Sorry WD do you mean you know he is OK or you hope he is? I was wondering about him an hour ago.


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry WD do you mean you know he is OK or you hope he is? I was wondering about him an hour ago.


#metoo


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Sorry WD do you mean you know he is OK or you hope he is? I was wondering about him an hour ago.




Sorry. I hope he is ok.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2021)

Welshies whole post confuse me  The son and grandson went to the mother.......but she IS the mother. I got it eventually though cos I am a scouser and therefor dead clever like.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> The traditional Boxing Day cyclo-cross will be run on Kenilworth common later this morning, it could be a bit of a mud bath.


The first year I tried to watch it, I rode over on Boxing Day, which was a Sunday that year, only to discover that it was being held on the Monday. Tricky things, these bank holidays


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2021)

We watched 'Love Actually' last night. For some reason we have never seen it before......blimey it is risqué......but very funny.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, cold and damp here, a hint of sleety snow in the air.
Looking forward to the cross from Belgium this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Welshies whole post confuse me  The son and grandson went to the mother.......but she IS the mother. I got it eventually though cos I am a scouser and therefor dead clever like.




My 1 twin grandson went to his mothers and his dad my son went as well.
The other twin went to his girlfriend's for Christmas. Sorted


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

Best film this Christmas is Don't look up with Leonardo DE Caprio. Sci fi comedy that also shows the stupidity and greed of American governments and big business .

Jennifer Lawrence spent far too much time shouting, crying and screaming but apart from that it's a cracking film on Netflix.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Best film this Christmas is Don't look up with Leonardo DE Caprio. Sci fi comedy that also shows the stupidity and greed of American governments and big business .
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence spent far too much time shouting, crying and screaming but apart from that it's a cracking film on Netflix.


Noted and on my list.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2021)

Can't remember what time I went to bed but woke at 0500, turned over and slept till 0820......not done that for a long time.
Not sure what the day will bring.......I will report back


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2021)

Jings it's cauld up here 

Early wander done and porridge long since finished. Cuppa now. No doubt the first of many. 

Molly didn't seem to like her new toy so back to the old ones 🐱


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2021)

Bloody hell. Just got hit on the head with her toy she threw it so high! 🐱


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The first year I tried to watch it, I rode over on Boxing Day, which was a Sunday that year, only to discover that it was being held on the Monday. Tricky things, these bank holidays


Just like today, it's Christmas Sunday. Boxing Day is tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just like today, it's Christmas Sunday. Boxing Day is tomorrow.


Surely it's still today and Monday is just a public holiday in lieu? It's so confusing!


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

No rain here.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Surely it's still today and Monday is just a public holiday in lieu? It's so confusing!


Bank Holiday Monday is now on Tuesday.
Wonder when the Boxing Day sales will start.


_"In the United Kingdom, if Christmas Day falls on a Saturday, 26 December is sometimes referred to as "Christmas Sunday", and Boxing Day moves to 27 December" _


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

Numbnuts isn't up yet, again!


Didn't tag him as I don't want to wake him.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Numbnuts isn't up yet, again!
> 
> 
> Didn't tag him as I don't want to wake him.


I am now
 Morning all......if your warm and cosy stay put


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

My son and the twins are at their mum's house now.....and the fresh turkey is off.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

They found a Spar that was open, so pork loin it is and dinner isn't a complete disaster. Phew


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

I considered testing this morning and decided against it. Mrs P later suggested I test "out of interest." I wish she'd keep her interests to herself......... positive......and now I've all day to worry about being negative tomorrow or else Tuesday Christmas is next to be cancelled. 

In other news it's raining so the allotment is not possible. I have a list of minor domestics to do. I could tell you but frankly it's so boring you'd be asleep before the end.

Breakfast of bacon, fried eggs, fried potatoes, toast was scrummy! 👍

And another knew word from @Mo1959! Keep 'em coming. "Jings" I like that 👌


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> And another knew word from @Mo1959! Keep 'em coming. "Jings" I like that 👌


You have obviously never read Oor Wullie! Jings, crivens, help ma boab!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My son and the twins are at their mum's house now.....and the fresh turkey is off.


There was a google item today reporting about how many TOP stores have sold rancid turkeys.
Not funny when the whole family is gathered to enjoy it


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> There was a google item today reporting about how many TOP stores have sold rancid turkeys.
> Not funny when the whole family is gathered to enjoy it


Wonder if it’s partly related to transport issues that seem to still be as bad. Maybe they have been stored incorrectly at some point.


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> There was a google item today reporting about how many TOP stores have sold rancid turkeys.
> Not funny when the whole family is gathered to enjoy it


What is a TOP store, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> What is a TOP store, if you don't mind me asking.


Don't quote me but I recall ASDA and Aldi being 2 on the list.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2021)

Still no @Drago


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> There was a google item today reporting about how many TOP stores have sold rancid turkeys.
> Not funny when the whole family is gathered to enjoy it



I saw that story and did wonder whether the bird came out the store bad or was it OK when it came out the store and hadn't been stored properly.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I saw that story and did wonder whether the bird came out the store bad or was it OK when it came out the store and hadn't been stored properly.




I daresay a few birds have not been kept.as they should but that doesn't account for the large numbers that have been reported


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2021)

Fine dining for my lunch….spaghetti hoops on toast.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Fine dining for my lunch….spaghetti hoops on toast.




Cordon bleu cooking


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Cordon bleu cooking


Thank goodness I am easily pleased!

Still grey and very cold here but I’ll try and get another walk in.

I see the film Doolittle is on at 4.15 so might watch that. It’s followed by Around the World in 80 days which might be ok, then Death in Paradise. That’s me sorted.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2021)

My guests have left after their 1-day visit. It was nice seeing them but now I need a snooze. I have only had 10 hours sleep in 2.5 days and fatigue is creeping up on me!


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Fine dining for my lunch….spaghetti hoops on toast.


Nothing wrong with tinned spaghetti on toast.


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Fine dining for my lunch….spaghetti hoops on toast.



That’s fine , it only starts to be a worry if you having teddy bear faces spaghetti 😂😀


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> That’s fine , it only starts to be a worry if you having teddy bear faces spaghetti 😂😀


Do you still get the alphabet one?


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you still get the alphabet one?


https://images.app.goo.gl/9A22BaAoCdMuePKo9


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/9A22BaAoCdMuePKo9


Remember when you were a kid arranging it on the plate to spell out words and by the time you were finished it was cold!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

I like spaghetti on toast as well


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2021)

Arrived in Minehead an hour ago.
Our best mates have unexpectedly prepared a full Christmas dinner for us all. 
Wasn't expecting that!
Watching 'Don't Look Up' tonight, apparently.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Surely it's still today and Monday is just a *public holiday *in lieu? It's so confusing!



In Retirement Land, EVERY day is a Holiday!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

Calling local beer experts. In the back of our wine chiller I have just found a bottle of Plum Porter. I've never drunk this and have no idea how it got there.

What temperature should it be drunk at? The beer temperature not the room temperature. It's 11⁰C at present.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I like spaghetti on toast as well


I've never had spaghetti on toast


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've never had spaghetti on toast


It's a culinary masterpiece


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

Cold pork for us today ( We have a lot leftover) with fries.


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Calling local beer experts. In the back of our wine chiller I have just found a bottle of Plum Porter. I've never drunk this and have no idea how it got there.
> 
> What temperature should it be drunk at? The beer temperature not the room temperature. It's 11⁰C at present.


11°C sounds a good cellar temperature to me.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> There was a google item today reporting about how many TOP stores have sold rancid turkeys.
> Not funny when the whole family is gathered to enjoy it


When I worked as a postman I was tasked with a special delivery just before Christmas. A turkey complete with feathers and an address label round the neck. Since the regular postie could never get anyone in I was told that since it was getting a bit high to get it delivered and not come back until I had achieved that. Looked around the house and spied a window a bit open so forced the bird through the gap and heard a satisfying splash from inside.
Job done.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Cold pork for us today ( We have a lot leftover) with fries.


Living on my own I never get leftovers .........or maybe I'm the leftover


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Calling local beer experts. In the back of our wine chiller I have just found a bottle of Plum Porter. I've never drunk this and have no idea how it got there.
> 
> What temperature should it be drunk at? The beer temperature not the room temperature. It's 11⁰C at present.


Sounds about right, cool, but not cold.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Dec 2021)

Been for little walk over the local hillsides, very cold, lots of icy bits, sky remains leaden, still a hint of snow from time to time, very atmospheric. Now sat with a mug of darjeeling listening to Abba. Not bad at all.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

I am so pissed off. Settled with a nice malt.........and the feckin' game is off. I've just shelled out £9.99 to get stuck with St Johnstone v Celtic!

Sorry Mo I know they're your boys.....


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I like spaghetti on toast as well


Just being pedantic but Iike spaghetti WITH toast. I find that if you put it ON then the toast goes soggy.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Calling local beer experts. In the back of our wine chiller I have just found a bottle of Plum Porter. I've never drunk this and have no idea how it got there.
> 
> What temperature should it be drunk at? The beer temperature not the room temperature. It's 11⁰C at present.


These
https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/how-to-brew/proper-beer-serving-temperatures/
say 7.22°C to 12.77°C.

Is the beer at 11°C?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> These
> https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/how-to-brew/proper-beer-serving-temperatures/
> say 7.22°C to 12.77°C.
> 
> Is the beer at 11°C?


Well the chiller is at 11⁰C and it's been in there for months.


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've never had spaghetti on toast


Try it, you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Just being pedantic but Iike spaghetti WITH toast. I find that if you put it ON then the toast goes soggy.



I like it on the toast. If you have the spaghetti beside the toast then it's just spaghetti with a piece of toast.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Dec 2021)

Have now moved on to Robert Plant & Alison Krauss’s Raise The Roof, seriously good, every bit as good as Raising Sand 👍


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I like it on the toast. If you have the spaghetti beside the toast then it's just spaghetti with a piece of toast.


Toast with some spaghetti surely!


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Well the chiller is at 11⁰C and it's been in there for months.


Well as they say in the song, _"Drink it up man it's long after ten"_.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I am so pissed off. Settled with a nice malt.........and the feckin' game is off. I've just shelled out £9.99 to get stuck with St Johnstone v Celtic!
> 
> Sorry Mo I know they're your boys.....


I’ve disowned them they’ve been so dreadful this year.  Scared to check the final score. It was 2-0 when I went out for my walk.

Still really chilly out and the rain has just arrived too.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Toast with some spaghetti surely!


spaghetti is the main dish, toast is a side dish so it's spaghetti with toast


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Dec 2021)

Tin spaghetti on toast beside the toast or even under the toast ..
It has to be Baked Beans on Toast. ………………….


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Tin spaghetti on toast beside the toast or even under the toast ..
> It has to be Baked Beans on Toast. ………………….



Now you're talking.


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> It has to be Baked Beans on Toast. ………………….


With a splash of Worcestershire sauce on.
Yummy


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

Using a toastie sandwich maker is even better. Piece of bread. Spaghetti then another piece of bread slapped on top and toasted. Lovely


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2021)

*WTF!!!!!!!!!! *

Incoming junk mail..."_Former Nazi Doctor Makes Manhoods 68% Longer..._"

Who actually responds to that crazy stuff?! 

I mean...

Would you let a Nazi mess with your genitals?
Should a 110 year old doctor still be working?
What would anybody do with a 10-11 inch penis?



PS I suppose that it could be a neo-Nazi doctor and therefore a lot younger than 110! And 1.68 x 3.5" might actually make sense. Let me know if any of you want the contact details!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *WTF!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> Incoming junk mail..."_Former Nazi Doctor Makes Manhoods 68% Longer..._"
> 
> ...




Is a 110 year old Dr actually still alive is the question and I have no doubt the answer is no.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Is a 110 year old Dr actually still alive is the question and I have no doubt the answer is no.



If he/she was still alive, I suppose it may be a bit of a recommendation? 

I emphasize, I have no need for this particular Doctor’s skills.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2021)

Just watched Die hard 2 
Vengeance tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Just watched Die hard 2
> Vengeance tomorrow


You still feel safe flying?

The latest EE advert has the setup in one room of a house, landing a plane.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2021)

I was put off Bruce Willis When He was on the One show. It was like talking to a brick. They couldn't get a word out of him. 

And his fellow actors refused to have him appear in a second film because he made ludicrous demands and was basically am A...hole.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I was put off Bruce Willis When He was on the One show. It was like talking to a brick. They couldn't get a word out of him.
> 
> And his fellow actors refused to have him appear in a second film because he made ludicrous demands and was basically am A...hole.


You should watch the Die Hard movies. 
The first will put you off high rise buildings for life.
The second will put you off flying, and the the third will put you off travel by any means.


----------



## 12boy (26 Dec 2021)

Unusually for us now we actually made and ate what was planned for yesterday, except for a Caesar Salad. The morning meal was fruit salad with banana, pear, blueberries, navel orange and grapes and a cheddar and tomato omelet. Dinner was lasagna, and as is usual, enough was made to feed at least 8 people. It included a box of lasagna noodles, 32 oz of Ricotta, 1 1/2 quarts of spaghetti sauce, rich and meaty with hot Italian sausage and ground beef, and 8 oz of grated parmesan. I got everything prepared and the final touches were done by Mrs 12, which was fine by me. We polished of the fruit salad instead of making the Caesar. I managed to get an hour of upper body weight lifting and a 3 1/2 mile stroll in, which was kind of needed considering the gorging I did. 
Of course we had phone and Zoom calls with the sons, grandson and the sons' wives. BTW, Classic, each son has only 1 wife.
High wind warning again today but I may get a walk in anyway. I would love a bike ride but with 55 mph gusts I can see getting knocked down and will err on the side of caution.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Unusually for us now we actually made and ate what was planned for yesterday, except for a Caesar Salad. The morning meal was fruit salad with banana, pear, blueberries, navel orange and grapes and a cheddar and tomato omelet. Dinner was lasagna, and as is usual, enough was made to feed at least 8 people. It included a box of lasagna noodles, 32 oz of Ricotta, 1 1/2 quarts of spaghetti sauce, rich and meaty with hot Italian sausage and ground beef, and 8 oz of grated parmesan. I got everything prepared and the final touches were done by Mrs 12, which was fine by me. We polished of the fruit salad instead of making the Caesar. I managed to get an hour of upper body weight lifting and a 3 1/2 mile stroll in, which was kind of needed considering the gorging I did.
> Of course we had phone and Zoom calls with the sons, grandson and the sons' wives.* BTW, Classic, each son has only 1 wife.*
> High wind warning again today but I may get a walk in anyway. I would love a bike ride but with 55 mph gusts I can see getting knocked down and will err on the side of caution.


Isn't more than one against the law?


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

He's back!!


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I was put off Bruce Willis When He was on the One show. It was like talking to a brick. They couldn't get a word out of him.
> 
> And his fellow actors refused to have him appear in a second film because he made ludicrous demands and was basically am A...hole.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HK-Tj297N_4


Which second film?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2021)

I've spent weeks deciding on which phone to buy. Tonight I was ready to press the button on a Galaxy A72 only to discover it is discontinued. The phone was launched in March of this year. I asked Samsung and have been told it is completely sold out and they will not be making any more. It's still available on Amazon but I'm now very suspicious. Why discontinue what seems to be an outstanding phone?

I'll sleep on it but it's looking like a Galaxy A52s 5G. Curry's in Chorley have one in stock and the young woman who works there is extraordinarily helpful. I always make sure to buy from here in case she gets a bonus.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I was put off Bruce Willis When He was on the One show. It was like talking to a brick. They couldn't get a word out of him.
> 
> And his fellow actors refused to have him appear in a second film because he made ludicrous demands and was basically am A...hole.


Oh God... I'm agreeing with you again! 

I saw him interviewed and he made it absolutely clear that he was only doing the interview because he was contracted to do the publicity round for a movie that he had presumably been paid millions for starring in. He made it clear that he was very bored, irritated even. A complete prat!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2021)

Like this...


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I asked Samsung and have been told it is completely sold out and they will not be making any more. It's still available on Amazon but I'm now very suspicious. Why discontinue what seems to be an outstanding phone?


Er, is that a serious question...? 

That's is how consumerism/capitalism works! Companies are not interested in selling you something which does the job so well that you will never buy anything again. They do the minimum necessary to clinch the sale and then sell you pretty much the same thing a year or two later with just a couple of new features added!

The immaculate used phone I bought for £80-odd on eBay was £500 new a couple of years before that. The young woman who sold it to me was presumably replacing it with a 'better' one costing £600+!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> He's back!!


@Drago? Yes - I just noticed a flurry of posts. I'm sure that he will be along here at some point!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2021)

Has anybody here got a Halifax account. If so, could you log in and see if there is anything odd about the dates on your account? I am seeing transactions for the 29th December, today - the 26th! (It may be something to do with Christmas and Boxing Day followed by 2 bank holidays, but it looks really odd!)


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Has anybody here got a Halifax account. If so, could you log in and see if there is anything odd about the dates on your account? I am seeing transactions for the 29th December, today - the 26th! (It may be something to do with Christmas and Boxing Day followed by 2 bank holidays, but it looks really odd!)


And it's too late to phone and check.

Do you "know who will take the money", as in you've used them before?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do you "know who will take the money", as in you've used them before?


My Christmas present money was transferred in this evening, but the transaction is being shown as having completed on the 29th! (It has gone through, just the date is wrong. Ditto with other valid transactions.)

I thought that I had spotted a bogus transaction from a couple of weeks ago - at Selfridges. I though I had never bought anything there in my life but it turns out that a swanky Greek cafe that I used in Birmingham is owned by them.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My Christmas present money was transferred in this evening, but the transaction is being shown as having completed on the 29th! (It has gone through, just the date is wrong. Ditto with other valid transactions.)
> 
> I thought that I had spotted a bogus transaction from a couple of weeks ago - at Selfridges. I though I had never bought anything there in my life but it turns out that a swanky Greek cafe that I used in Birmingham is owned by them.


I'm aware their call centres and offices are all but unmanned at present. But I've not come across predated transactions before.
Date anomalies were a red flag to anyone who saw the accounts. We handed them over for further checking.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm aware their call centres and offices are all but unmanned at present. But I've not come across predated transactions before.
> Date anomalies were a red flag to anyone who saw the accounts. We handed them over for further checking.


They are all expected transactions for the right amounts, but the date displayed is wrong. I'll check again tomorrow to see if it has been corrected.

My rent in a normal month would have gone out yesterday but that seems to have been delayed. From my point of view, better late than early, but landlords would probably prefer it the other way round! I can't actually see why computers should worry about it being Christmas though... I don't imagine that someone sits in an office manually triggering all of these standing orders and direct debits!


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> They are all expected transactions for the right amounts, but the date displayed is wrong. I'll check again tomorrow to see if it has been corrected.
> 
> My rent in a normal month would have gone out yesterday but that seems to have been delayed. From my point of view, better late than early, but landlords would probably prefer it the other way round! I can't actually see why computers should worry about it being Christmas though... I don't imagine that someone sits in an office manually triggering all of these standing orders and direct debits!


No to someone sitting and triggering the transactions. But if something went wrong the human steps in to authorise them. We're much better at working sideways than computers. Easier talk to as well.

Worth checking any time, just in case. As you said computers don't do Christmas.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

Yes, I am curious as to what is going on.

I just clicked on the individual transaction records. The dates shown in the details for each transaction are correct. It is just the dates displayed in the transaction summaries that are wrong, and that is only for transactions on the 24th/25th/26th.

I am quite surprised that there is no contact form. Phonecalls, limited hours only. I can't be bothered sitting in a queue to a call centre tomorrow so I'll leave it. I'll monitor the account for any changes though. I expect that the dates will mysteriously be corrected in the next couple of days when some programmer notices their mistake!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Er, is that a serious question...? *
> 
> That's is how consumerism/capitalism works! Companies are not interested in selling you something which does the job so well that you will never buy anything again. They do the minimum necessary to clinch the sale and then sell you pretty much the same thing a year or two later with just a couple of new features added!
> 
> The immaculate used phone I bought for £80-odd on eBay was £500 new a couple of years before that. The young woman who sold it to me was presumably replacing it with a 'better' one costing £600+!


Yes, it's a perfectly serious question. I understand and agree with your overall view but this one is a bit different.

The A72 was launched in April 2021 as the successor to the A71. The reviews I've read suggest the improvements are significant and the phone great value for money.

I can understand say a two year lifecycle and agree your scepticism but a nine month lifecycle and ditching the product without a successor makes me think the phone has a major flaw which Samsung is aware of.

Now despite it being available on Amazon I'm questioning the integrity of the product and Samsung. The company won't care but it's poor business practice.

I'll probably order an A52s 5G later today if I can find one with a physical retailer.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Dec 2021)

Morning


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2021)

Good morning people, thats another Xmas gone past, and it was a good one too, yesterday we had the stepson round in the morning, the youngest son, stepdaughter and granddaughter round in the afternoon, and the eldest went to see his uncle for a couple of hours. Eldest son goes home today, I'll be dropping him off at the station later.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh God... I'm agreeing with you again!
> 
> I saw him interviewed and he made it absolutely clear that he was only doing the interview because he was contracted to do the publicity round for a movie that he had presumably been paid millions for starring in. He made it clear that he was very bored, irritated even. A complete prat!




Be very careful. It won't do at all for you to agree with me.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2021)

Morning. It's dark. It's dry. And it's calm. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2021)

Good Morning. Damp and mild, sort of nothing. I mean if we're going to have weather let's have proper weather. 

Tomorrow's family day is off the agenda for me. Tested positive and I needed to be negative this morning and again tomorrow. I've offered to go for a long walk or stay in the bedroom. This does depend on No 1 son testing negative today.

So another housebound day. I might order a phone. 😄


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Be very careful. It won't do at all for you to agree with me.


I can't be bothered checking back to see who you are both talking about?

Little walk/jog/shuffle done!  Getting slower by the day even although the effort feels higher by the day! 

Bath is running so off for a nice soak then have breakfast. Still drizzly and miserable here.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I can't be bothered checking back to see who you are both talking about?
> 
> Little walk/jog/shuffle done!  Getting slower by the day even although the effort feels higher by the day!
> 
> Bath is running so off for a nice soak then have breakfast. Still drizzly and miserable here.




Bruce Willis being a thoroughly unpleasant man


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bruce Willis being a thoroughly unpleasant man


Ahhh.......amazing how many of the so called celebs are. That's why I can't be bothered with celeb stuff on tv.


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning, Lol!


----------



## Salad Dodger (27 Dec 2021)

Good morning, world!

Its dull, but not actually raining, here on Planet Thanet and its currently nearly 8 degrees.

Mrs Salad wishes to visit the sales today, in a quest for some new bedding.

Our daughter is psyching herself up to start work on painting her new kitchen. I think she is hoping for some help from Daddy......

Neither are particularly attractive options!

Keep safe, everyone.


----------



## Chief Broom (27 Dec 2021)

Morning Folks  the freezing wind has dropped and hopefully possible to go for a spin unless its icy of course 
Bought some cycling gloves a while back which were too small, so as they were cheap ordered another larger pair which i recieved. A few days ago they mistakenly sent another pair, so i now have 3 pairs of gloves!  
Re- Bruce Stupidface...theres a whole load of actors who produce the same garbage and have no integrity whatsoever. Their gravestones should read something like 'arrogant ****** made lots of dosh from mindless violence and a disservice to the human race....good riddance.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, a damp start but appears now to be getting brighter.


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2021)

I have belatedly risen!

Very foggy here in Poshshire, so may give my ride a miss today in the interests of not being gathered up by some morning after pithed up roger ramjet.

I have a setmof new tuners and a new pickup for one of my basses, so may spend today in surgery.

@Salad Dodger I was born on Thanet, on the Manston Road not far from the airfield. Not on the actual road, but in a house. My Grandad suffered a heart attack and my parents flew south to see him, and I popped into the world a month early and thus became the only Scotsman to also be born a Man of Kent.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've spent weeks deciding on which phone to buy. Tonight I was ready to press the button on a Galaxy A72 only to discover it is discontinued. The phone was launched in March of this year. I asked Samsung and have been told it is completely sold out and they will not be making any more. It's still available on Amazon but I'm now very suspicious. Why discontinue what seems to be an outstanding phone?
> 
> I'll sleep on it but it's looking like a Galaxy A52s 5G. Curry's in Chorley have one in stock and the young woman who works there is extraordinarily helpful. I always make sure to buy from here in case she gets a bonus.



I bought the Samsung A52s 5G for my technophobe brother-in-law, direct from Samsung, online, about a month ago. He is very happy with it.


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2021)

Of course hes happy - the 5G waves have permeated his brain and made him that way.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> spaghetti is the main dish, toast is a side dish so it's spaghetti with toast


It is transitional.
You cut the toast (to the size of yer gob) .... shove the spaghetti on and WALLAH.....you have spaghetti ON toast.
A result as you get exactly what you want but without soggy toast


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Very foggy here in Poshshire, so may give my ride a miss today in the interests of not being gathered up by some morning after pithed up *roger ramjet.*


That made me chuckle. One of the PTIs at the prison service college who gave us our C & R training was nicknamed that!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Tin spaghetti on toast beside the toast or even under the toast ..
> It has to be Baked Beans on Toast. ………………….


Being a top chef and therefor very versatile I can change on a whim. Beans......spag......beans......spag. its all good.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Being a top chef and therefor very versatile I can change on a whim. Beans......spag......beans......spag. its all good.


You sound nearly as good as me!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Using a toastie sandwich maker is even better. Piece of bread. Spaghetti then another piece of bread slapped on top and toasted. Lovely


And even more soggy


----------



## Chief Broom (27 Dec 2021)

Just had a look out


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *WTF!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> Incoming junk mail..."_Former Nazi Doctor Makes Manhoods 68% Longer..._"
> 
> ...


I have a wife that can do that at any time


----------



## Dirk (27 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Good nights sleep had in Minehead. 
We watched a film last night on our mates humungous TV - 'The Power of the Dog'. All the reviewers were raving about it.
It's basically a Western where nothing happens, with gay undertones.
Well, that's 2 hours of my life I won't get back.
I wonder what we'll watch tonight? 

@Drago where ya been, fella? We were about to report you to SAR.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I bought the Samsung A52s 5G for my technophobe brother-in-law, direct from Samsung, online, about a month ago. He is very happy with it.


Thank you.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2021)

This popped up on my Facebook page


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2021)

Boxing day gone, back on the diet. Wholemeal toast with no butter and a dab of marmite is very dry - the coffee sees to that - but is very nice.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2021)

I have two bikes which are about to get the full on TLC. They will be exceptionally shiny by lunchtime.

I may do the car this afternoon but I do have my priorities.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Good morning, world!
> 
> Its dull, but not actually raining, here on Planet Thanet and its currently nearly 8 degrees.
> 
> ...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=akX8ooGIzFM


----------



## Paulus (27 Dec 2021)

Good morning all. 
It's dull, it's raining , heavily.
I have had a quick ride out to get some fresh crusty bread. MrsP is cooking a chicken tagine, and a vegetable tagine. We have some friends coming round for lunch so I needed crusty bread to mop up the juices..
The soggy dog walk was completed early, although the fields are flooded as the brook overflowed yesterday. It probably will again today.
Stay safe everyone and enjoy your day


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

Oh deep joy... My phone has crashed and got stuck in a boot loop. It happened a few months ago and it took me hours to get it working again. 



PaulSB said:


> Yes, it's a perfectly serious question. I understand and agree with your overall view but this one is a bit different.
> 
> The A72 was launched in April 2021 as the successor to the A71. The reviews I've read suggest the improvements are significant and the phone great value for money.
> 
> ...


Ah, sorry - I was thinking of the 2 year cycle. 8 months to obsolescence _does_ sound a remarkably short product lifetime! 

I just did a search... There is a sensible reason for it - Samsung is struggling with the global silicon chip shortage. It isn't so much that they don't want to make them as much as they _can't_!


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2021)

Its a tad damp here, the corner shop didn't have our papers this morning, I had to walk down the One Stop, beds changed, one machine of washing done, second machine load on and one more to do, first machine load drying on the clothes horse. The meats in the oven for lunch, we've had three days of dinner at dinner time now, tomorrow we'll go back to having our meal in the evening as we usually do.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just did a search... There is a sensible reason for it - Samsung is struggling with the global silicon chip shortage. It isn't so much that they don't want to make them as much as they _can't_!



Samsung where very clear yesterday production has stopped and will not be restarted. Online chat agents don't make those comments unless it's the case especially when the customer makes clear he's happy to wait. Anyway I ordered the A52s 5G an hour ago. and I'm happy with that and in some respects happier, not least because there is a Samsung smart case which works with it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Dec 2021)

Been out for a wander, some wonderful lighting through wispy cloud.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Samsung where very clear yesterday production has stopped and will not be restarted. Online chat agents don't make those comments unless it's the case especially when the customer makes clear he's happy to wait. Anyway I ordered the A52s 5G an hour ago. and I'm happy with that and in some respects happier, not least because there is a Samsung smart case which works with it.


They probably looked at the projected figures for the next year or two and decided that limping back into production with it eventually didn't make much sense for them.

TBH, the number of different product lines/models that some companies offer does seem a bit ridiculous. A lot of the time they are probably just competing with themselves. Once a phone buyer has decided not to go with Apple, many will just opt for Samsung***.





*** I just looked it up. I thought that Apple and Samsung had about 3/4 of the market but I was surprised to see that it is now only about 1/3 - *LINK*.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh deep joy... My phone has crashed and got stuck in a boot loop. It happened a few months ago and it took me hours to get it working again.


I think the battery had discharged too far while I was trying to restart the phone. I plugged the phone into the charger and managed to get it going again after the 3rd or 4th subsequent attempt.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2021)

Just enjoyed jacket spud with bolognese and garlic bread.....with a glass of Pinot Grigiot


----------



## numbnuts (27 Dec 2021)

I've just watched Die hard with Vengeance


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've just watched Die hard with Vengeance


North of the border?


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2021)

Our lad has headed home, I drove him to the station teatime, its awfully quiet in here tonight.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Our lad has headed home, I drove him to the station teatime, its awfully quiet in here tonight.


Is everyone watching Paddington ?


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Is everyone watching Paddington ?



No, and its the wrong station for Paddington, Coventry station, and he's heading north to Warrington.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Is everyone watching Paddington ?


Saw enough of that bear when in the infants, why would I watch him now.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Is everyone watching Paddington ?


Nope. Seen it twice and couldn’t face a third! Just been out a little 20 minute walk for some air.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. Seen it twice and couldn’t face a third! Just been out a little 20 minute walk for some air.


You could have just opened the door if you only wanted air, or did you nip to the shop for some air.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You could have just opened the door if you only wanted air, or did you nip to the shop for some air.


Just a wander round the streets.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just a wander round the streets.


All nice and quiet out there?


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> All nice and quiet out there?


Yep, seemed to be. Nice looking at everyone’s Christmas lights given that I don’t bother! 

Nothing I fancy on telly tonight so Molly decided to take her toy up and park herself in front of it 🐱


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, seemed to be. Nice looking at everyone’s Christmas lights given that I don’t bother!
> 
> Nothing I fancy on telly tonight so Molly decided to take her toy up and park herself in front of it 🐱
> 
> ...


Is that a cake on the table!!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is that a cake on the table!!


No, a glass dish by a Scottish artist that I’ve forgotten the name of at the moment. He does work in wood and glass.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2021)

Quick google….Scott Irvine.



http://www.strathearn-gallery.com/artists/2/scott-irvine


----------



## Chief Broom (27 Dec 2021)

Evening folks  did go for a spin today but didnt enjoy it much as i was looking for ice.. only did about 8m and came home. Think i'll watch Bladerunner 2 as theres nothing else that appeals


----------



## Paulus (27 Dec 2021)

Good evening all, the rain is still falling 
Just settling down to watch part 2 of A very British Scandal. Part one was quite good.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Dec 2021)

We don’t ever seem to watch anything in real time. This evening’s viewing were today’s cross races from Zonder, followed by Christmas Day’s Call The Midwife, followed by the first round of this year’s Christmas UC. Intending to commence viewing of the Argyll Scandal tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We don’t ever seem to watch anything in real time. This evening’s viewing were today’s cross races from Zonder, followed by Christmas Day’s Call The Midwife, followed by the first round of this year’s Christmas UC. Intending to commence viewing of the Argyll Scandal tomorrow.


Watching Zulu earlier. They still nearly overran the mission station. Close but saved at the last minute, again.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good evening all, the rain is still falling
> Just settling down to watch part 2 of A very British Scandal. Part one was quite good.


I started watching it last night but it wasn’t gripping me so gave up.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I started watching it last night but it wasn’t gripping me so gave up.


The rain or the Very British Scandal?


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Dec 2021)

Everyone in my house loves Paddington and Paddington 2 . And yes we watched it . 😀


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2021)

Dear Freesat executives... It is very nice of you to give us 5 music channels, and finally restore Channel 4 HD after a 3 year absence. How about telling your viewers the news? I have just discovered them on my Freesat box and wondered where they came from. Apparently, the change was made a couple of weeks ago!

If _you _have Freesat, replace Ch4 (ch 104) with Ch4 HD (ch 126)!

I have just tested Ch4 HD... goodbye fuzzy picture - hoo bloody ray! 

PS I have now started a separate thread to let them Freesat-in' outsiders know...


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2021)

Morning all


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2021)

Morning. Bit of rain overnight so it’s wet and puddly underfoot for my walk soon.

I forgot to buy loo roll yesterday so be as well to return via the Co-op and get some.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks,
Up at 05:00 to see daughter and her man off on their journey back to Edinburgh. It's been great having them visit and we've volunteered for cat sitting duties as and when they're required. Daughter and grandson from Leeds are still visiting, it's his 12th Birthday tomorrow and we're planning a visit to the Tank Museum at Bovington.
Meanwhile I've been dipping in and out of the forum, making sure that you lot aren't misbehaving ( again ) 
Take care folks
👍


----------



## Paulus (28 Dec 2021)

Good morning all. 
It's drizzling outside, with rain forecast for later on. 
All the usual things to do today, probably won't get out on the bike today 
Our cricket team did well again, only losing by an innings this time.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks, carer here at half six, its too dark to see but it looks wet out there, a trip to the supermarket later and thats about it for today.


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2021)

I have risen!

Busy day ahead. I'll be glad when the holiday ends and normality resumes.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bit of rain overnight so it’s wet and puddly underfoot for my walk soon.
> 
> I forgot to buy lol roll yesterday so be as well to return via the Co-op and get some.


If they have none then I believe nettles are good


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2021)

Morning oldies. A horrible night was had here. Torrential rain and very windy. Still throwing it down. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Very windy here in Minehead and we've had torrential rain with thunder and lightning. 
Off back home this morning. Think we'll take the coastal route through Porlock and Lynton.


----------



## Chief Broom (28 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  looking out the window...cycling is definitely not on 'things to do' today- its freezing  A bit chuffed today as i won a comp on my poetry page Chief Broom - poet at allpoetry its a nice site for amateurs who like a dabble 
Tried my emergency lantern out in case of a power cut and can confirm it runs fine on tesco olive oil  Lanterns like this only cost about £12 or so or can buy something more ornate/expensive and hang it on the wall


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2021)

My phone BBC forecast says light rain.
Its battered down all night and all morning. 
Fortunately I still have a pair of Welshies bloomers....the ones with a waterproof gusset....... so I covered the conservatory roof with them which kept the worst out.
No idea how to dry them out though


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, dull and damp here.
Did the supermarket run just after 7 this morning, glad to get it over with.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My phone BBC forecast says light rain.
> Its battered down all night and all morning.
> Fortunately I still have a pair of Welshies bloomers....the ones with a waterproof gusset....... so I covered the conservatory roof with them which kept the worst out.
> No idea how to dry them out though




Just hang them up like a Windsock. May take a while to dry though as there is a hell of a lot of material.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2021)

Good morning. It's raining, a lot. Now let me see what shall I do today? 🤔 I know perhaps I should make a list?


Report positive LFT
🤔
???
I am now officially fed up with this. Earliest I can be set free is now Thursday. I've told the family they should go ahead with tomorrow's plan to meet for lunch without me.

I'm going to look at setting up the club annual ride calendar.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My phone BBC forecast says light rain.
> Its battered down all night and all morning.
> Fortunately I still have a pair of Welshies bloomers....the ones with a waterproof gusset....... so I covered the conservatory roof with them which kept the worst out.
> No idea how to dry them out though


On the radiator in the conservatory? Airing cupboard?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2021)

Worzel Gummidge tonight. I quite enjoy that.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> On the radiator in the conservatory? Airing cupboard?


Roof Paul..... covering the roof 
Edit

Soz..... I misunderstood that.
I could stretch them over 2 radiators but that would block whole lounge.
I will mull it over.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2021)

Picks himself up off the floor. Stops giggling and laughing. A post in our local Facebook group accompanied by photo of course:

"Just opened our Shortbread tin to enjoy with some friends… only to find that two sections of the biscuits appear to be missing some?! (Two sections have only 3 the rest have 4!) Highly disappointed and not what I would expect from M&S to be honest! Wondered if we were the only ones to experience this?!"

Somebody has replied:

"I guess that's why it's called shortbread" 😂😂😂


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Roof Paul..... covering the roof
> Edit
> 
> Soz..... I misunderstood that.
> ...


Try this. You at one end, Mrs D the other. Firmly grasp fabric twist in opposite directions, should get most of the water out........best done outside or check your insurance for flood damage first.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Try this. You at one end, Mrs D the other. Firmly grasp fabric twist in opposite directions, should get most of the water out........best done outside or check your insurance for flood damage first.


Them were the days.
Mum at one end, me at t'other. Then through the mangle.
Not sure there is a mangle big enough though


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Worzel Gummidge tonight. I quite enjoy that.


I saw somebody writing that they thought they had seen a yellow TR7 parked in a background field in the Guy Fawkes one, I will be keeping my eyes peeled for it this episode


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2021)

From my Facebook page this morning, crude but made me chuckle.

A BOXING DAY POO
You sit upon the toilet
With everything prepared
You're feeling quite excited but
A little bloody scared!
That huge amount of Christmas nosh
Has turned into a log
And now the fateful time has come
To flush it down the bog!
But first you must expel the beast
And so you start to strain,
You bite down on a piece of wood
To take away the pain
But oh my god, its bloody huge
It's like you're giving birth!
You sweat and push and swear and shake
and strain for all your worth.
And then that magic moment comes,
That fills your soul with cheer,
A turd the size of King Kongs arm
Emerges from your rear.
And like a bomb it hits the pan
Thus lightening your mood,
And making room inside your guts
For lots more Christmas food!


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Just hang them up like a Windsock. May take a while to dry though as there is a hell of a lot of material.


I watched the first couple of episodes of " Around the World in 80 Days " with David Tennant. I thought it was excellent and imagine my surprise to see a pair of Welshie's bloomers repurposed to make the Hot Air balloon that enabled their escaped from Paris !


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I watched the first couple of episodes of " Around the World in 80 Days " with David Tennant. I thought it was excellent and imagine my surprise to see a pair of Welshie's bloomers repurposed to make the Hot Air balloon that enabled their escaped from Paris !




They got the inspiration from my bloomers. And decided to borrow a pair


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I watched the first couple of episodes of " Around the World in 80 Days " with David Tennant. I thought it was excellent and imagine my surprise to see a pair of Welshie's bloomers repurposed to make the Hot Air balloon that enabled their escaped from Paris !


I enjoyed it too. Thought it would be good with David Tennant in it. He’s been good in most things I’ve watched.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Dec 2021)

Been out for a little potter into West Lothian. Mid Calder seems to have acquired a coo


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> On the radiator in the conservatory? Airing cupboard?


I've got two airing cupboards


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got two airing cupboards


Calm down, calm down


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Calm down, calm down


No I really do 
Anyway I'm bored, can't go out as I have a hurty toe, it was a sort of an ingrown toe nail, I trimmed it all away, but it is very sore if I put shoes on.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2021)

Just had a physio here for MrsD. Private and £60.00 for less than an hour. TBH I don't care if it works.
Bloody annoying that I have paid into the NHS for over 50 years and can't a physio to visit but hey ho onwards and upwards.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2021)

Annyway.....I have Meatloaf.....Bat out of Hell on at full blast right now. Life is good


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been out for a little potter into West Lothian. Mid Calder seems to have acquired a coo
> View attachment 623850


Wonder if it was the same artist that made the ones we have.

Another walk done up the hill and actually got some sun. Haven’t seen it for a while.

That’s over 10 miles for the day.


----------



## 12boy (28 Dec 2021)

It is -10C, -23C with the wind chill. Will get up a toasty 5c but the wind will pick up. Usually in Jan and Feb we get a couple of weeks where the highs are in the minus teens so this is par for the course. If I were still working I would tell my staff " on days like this, it is good to have an indoor job". Fortunately, I don't need to go outside a lot today. I can poke around and find a little of and a little of that to occupy myself, I am sure.
Be safe and well.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got two airing cupboards


I haven't got an airing cupboard.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I haven't got an airing cupboard.


You can borrow one of Numbnuts'


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Annyway.....I have Meatloaf.....Bat out of Hell on at full blast right now. Life is good


My sister did meatloaf, I was not too keen on it


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You can borrow one of Numbnuts'


Washing would be dry by the time I got there........


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Washing would be dry by the time I got there........


4 hours 12 mins - 238 miles........and I could be out


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2021)

I cut through the golf course on my walk and was surprised how busy it was. Players on most of the fairways. I heard a ball land and turned to look. The player was well back the fairway and had landed on the green within six feet of the hole. I was quite impressed.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Annyway.....I have Meatloaf.....Bat out of Hell on at full blast right now. Life is good


Aaargh - don't mention _Bat out of He..._ 

Oh, no - too late - the nightmares will be with me for another few weeks now! 



ColinJ said:


> I did a factory night shift for a year and one of my co-workers insisted on playing the entire _Bat Out Of Hell_ album 3 times a night on his huge portable stereo. Meatloaf may tell you that '_2 out of 3 aint bad_', but played loud in the middle of the night over 600 times I can assure you that it bloody well _IS_!



I have been missing text messages and phone calls since resetting my phone the other day. It turns out that afterwards it had defaulted to silent with vibration off - how useful is _that_?! Which genius thought that the best way to set up a phone is such that owners miss calls and messages because they are not watching out for a flashing notification light 24/7!


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I haven't got an airing cupboard.


We have a large cupboard that contains the hot water tank the wall mounted gas C/H boiler and shelving , with room to stand as well. This standing space is very useful for a warm up after a freezing winter ride .
Originally we had an old style large floor mounted gas boiler, the cupboard was extremely warm then .


----------



## postman (28 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> A contradiction in terms, a turkey stuffing and gravy batch that needed a knife and fork.
> View attachment 623406
> 
> 
> View attachment 623407


What the blithering hell is a batch,it's a breadcake.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> What the blithering hell is a batch,it's a breadcake.



Here its called a batch.


----------



## postman (28 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Here its called a batch.


Yes I offer my opologies I have just been on the net,looking bread cakes up,batch is used in a small part of Warwickshire and West midlands.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if it was the same artist that made the ones we have.
> 
> Another walk done up the hill and actually got some sun. Haven’t seen it for a while.
> 
> That’s over 10 miles for the day.


I’ve been looking at the Mid Calder FB group. The coo was only installed 6 days ago. It is named McPovey after the Rev Povey who recently retired after 40 years  as the local minister. It was made by Kev Paxton who runs the ArtFe artist blacksmith studio from a local beef farm.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve been looking at the Mid Calder FB group. The coo was only installed 6 days ago. It is named McPovey after the Rev Povey who recently retired after 40 years  as the local minister. It was made by Kev Paxton who runs the ArtFe artist blacksmith studio from a local beef farm.


Must have a closer look at ours in case it’s signed somewhere.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve been looking at the Mid Calder FB group. The coo was only installed 6 days ago. It is named McPovey after the Rev Povey who recently retired after 40 years  as the local minister. It was made by Kev Paxton who runs the ArtFe artist blacksmith studio from a local beef farm.


Quick google. Same guy.


https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/ent...0/metal-cows-installed-in-crieff-town-centre/


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've got two airing cupboards


There's posh!
Don't come on here claiming poverty when you've got *two *airing cupboards. Some people are lucky to have just one and some have none at all.
Even distribution of airing cupboards should be mandatory, brothers!


----------



## postman (28 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> There's posh!
> Don't come on here claiming poverty when you've got *two *airing cupboards. Some people are lucky to have just one and some have none at all.
> Even distribution of airing cupboards should be mandatory, brothers!


Quite right brother Dirk,shoving his airing cupboards in our faces.It's not right,oh hang on I'll be back,Mrs P has just shouted down we need a bog roll in both toilets.I'll be back.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Must have a closer look at ours in case it’s signed somewhere.


ArtFe seem to often add a signature by means of ear tags


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> Quite right brother Dirk,shoving his airing cupboards in our faces.It's not right,oh hang on I'll be back,Mrs P has just shouted down we need a bog roll in both toilets.I'll be back.


What do we want?
Two toilets!!
When do we want them?
Er...at your convenience.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> There's posh!
> Don't come on here claiming poverty when you've got *two *airing cupboards. Some people are lucky to have just one and some have none at all.
> Even distribution of airing cupboards should be mandatory, brothers!


 
How we got two airing cupboard, we had one, the other had a warm air boiler inside, then the whole block went over to gas, so they used another cupboard with an outside wall and put the boiler in there. As there was electric in the old cupboard so they made it into another airing cupboard with a black heater so I have a 26x30x90 inch and a 22x48x90 inch airing cupboards, the latter I can even dry bedding in there.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> Quite right brother Dirk,shoving his airing cupboards in our faces.It's not right,oh hang on I'll be back,Mrs P has just shouted down we need a bog roll in both toilets.I'll be back.


What does that make me as we have 3 toilets


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> How we got two airing cupboard, we had one, the other had a warm air boiler inside, then the whole block went over to gas, so they used another cupboard with an outside wall and put the boiler in there. As there was electric in the old cupboard so they made it into another airing cupboard with a black heater so I have a 26x30x90 inch and a 22x48x90 inch airing cupboards, the latter I can even dry bedding in there.


Don't come here with your petty bourgeoisie excuses mate.


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What does that make me as we have 3 toilets


Full of crap?


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What does that make me as we have 3 toilets


Flush


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Full of crap?


Bog off


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Dec 2021)

People can we take a minute here . First airing cupboards how big how many. Then what too call a bread roll. Finally how many Loo’s do we have ( 2 btw).
This thread was always, 🤔 shall we say a little odd . It is now getting seriously weird ………….


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> No I really do
> Anyway I'm bored, can't go out as I have a hurty toe, it was a sort of an ingrown toe nail, I trimmed it all away, but it is very sore if I put shoes on.


Leave it open to the air while indoors.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> People can we take a minute here . First airing cupboards how big how many. Then what too call a bread roll*. Finally how many Loo’s do we have ( 2 btw).
> This thread was always, 🤔 shall we say a little odd . It is now getting seriously weird ………….


*Teacake. Unless you mean something you put your hotdog in, in which case it's a roll.


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Teacake. Unless you mean something you put your hotdog in, in which case it's a roll.


Its a cob - everyone knows that.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Its a cob - everyone knows that.


According to the map in the thread discussing this important matter, it's known as a tea cake down there in D&C.


----------



## Paulus (28 Dec 2021)

A bread roll is a bread roll. It maybe soft, it may be crusty, have seeds on it or be wholemeal. It's still a bread roll.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> A bread roll is a bread roll. It maybe soft, it may be crusty, have seeds on it or be wholemeal. It's still a bread roll.


A bread roll is longer than it is round. It can be rolled from the same position you leave it on the surface. A teacake needs placing on edge to achieve the same rolling.


----------



## Paulus (28 Dec 2021)

A tea cake is something different from a bread roll, surely?
It is sweeter, has currents in it, and has a glazed top.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Its a cob - everyone knows that.


No....its barm cake.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> No....its barm cake.



I was interested to find out a while back that there was around 16 different names for what we here call a batch, talk about making life unnecessarily complicated.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> A tea cake is something different from a bread roll, surely?
> It is sweeter, has currents in it, and has a glazed top.




Correct, you put butter and jam on it, or you toast it then put butter and jam on it.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2021)

Tunnocks Teacake. 
I enjoyed Worzel, followed by Only Connect and University Challenge. At least I can answer a few of these ones compared to the student one.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> A tea cake is something different from a bread roll, surely?
> It is sweeter, has currents in it, and has a glazed top.


No glazed top. Fruit aye, if it's a fruit tea cake. But who in their right mind would use a fruit tea cake for a burger?


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Correct, you put butter and jam on it, or you toast it then put butter and jam on it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 623907


Most people I know would take the butter out of the wrapper and spread it on their fruit tea cake.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Most people I know would take the butter out of the wrapper and spread it on their fruit tea cake.



Thats the way it was brought out, after I had taken the picture I did spread the butter and add the jam using the knife provided and it was very nice, as they usually are.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats the way it way brought out, after I had taken the picture* I did spread the butter *and add the jam using the knife provided and it was very nice, as they usually are.


Good to hear.
There's some on here have very odd ideas on food.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I was interested to find out a while back that there was around 16 different names for what we here call a batch, talk about making life unnecessarily complicated.


This has made me realise when we travel away from our own locality , we should carry a packed lunch .
Oh No there’s going to be debate on various regional terms for a packed lunch .


----------



## Paulus (28 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> No glazed top. Fruit aye, if it's a fruit tea cake. But who in their right mind would use a fruit tea cake for a burger?


There was an old driver at work, back in the 70's who swore by having a burger in a toasted teacake for breakfast. I did try it once, a strange combination of sweetness and grilled meat. It kind of worked.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> This has made me realise when we travel away from our own locality , we should carry a packed lunch .
> Oh No there’s going to be debate on various regional terms for a packed lunch .


You mean snap, carried in snap tin!


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> There was an old driver at work, back in the 70's who swore by having a burger in a toasted teacake for breakfast. I did try it once, a strange combination of sweetness and grilled meat. It kind of worked.


I said there some odd food habits on here.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> There was an old driver at work, back in the 70's who swore by having a burger in a toasted teacake for breakfast. I did try it once, a strange combination of sweetness and grilled meat. It kind of worked.


When I worked as fitter for a plant hire company we would send an apprentice out to a local cafe For our 11’s . One workmate would always have a burger followed by toast which he spread with his own lime marmalade . He decided to economise by not ordering toast ,instead he combined the lime marmalade with the burger and bun .


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You mean snap, carried in snap tin!


Or Bait .


----------



## postman (28 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What does that make me as we have 3 toilets


Sorry to hear about your prostate problem must be bad needing three toilets.


----------



## postman (28 Dec 2021)

Next on the agenda brothers and sisters,is what do we call the alleys behind back to back houses alleys snickets runs.Come on let's discuss.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Or Bait .


What you hoping to catch?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> Next on the agenda brothers and sisters,is what do we call the alleys behind back to back houses alleys snickets runs.Come on let's discuss.


Back passage? 

I heard one referred to in Hebden Bridge as a '_ginnel_'. Actually, that isn't so much an alley at the back, as a very short or narrow alley e.g. a gap in a terrace?


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> Next on the agenda brothers and sisters,is what do we call the alleys behind back to back houses alleys snickets runs.Come on let's discuss.


Surely you mean ginnels?
An alley has vehicle access.
Snickets are from further north.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Back passage?
> 
> I heard one referred to in Hebden Bridge as a '_ginnel_'. Actually, that isn't so much an alley at the back, as a very short alley - a gap in a terrace.


There's a Back Passage in London, EC1!


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Must have a closer look at ours in case it’s signed somewhere.


Probably not somewhere obvious and quite possibly somewhere that'll have folk asking "Why's she looking there?".


----------



## 12boy (29 Dec 2021)

Back passage has a different meaning to me as in a back passage ho.
Worked out a garment scheme that kept me warm at -7C with a 20 mph wind. I only rode about 2 1/2 miles because the 'Dale mtn bike has a bum rear hub that loosens immediately and V brake levers for canti brakes. I will switch the levers and put the studded snow tire on a better wheel. Then I will have a wider range of conditions for riding.
Be safe and warm.......


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Back passage has a different meaning to me as in a back passage ho.
> Worked out a garment scheme that kept me warm at -7C with a 20 mph wind. I only rode about 2 1/2 miles because the 'Dale mtn bike has a bum rear hub that loosens immediately and V brake levers for canti brakes. I will switch the levers and put the studded snow tire on a better wheel. Then I will have a wider range of conditions for riding.
> Be safe and warm.......


Do you ever send anyone down your back passage though?


----------



## 12boy (29 Dec 2021)

Not that I recall although there have been a couple of colonoscopies.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Back passage has a different meaning to me


It does here too!


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It does here too!


All depends really.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> This has made me realise when we travel away from our own locality , we should carry a packed lunch .
> Oh No there’s going to be debate on various regional terms for a packed lunch .


😂😂😂 Love it.

Out walking or other leisure activity? Picnic

Going to work/school etc? Packed lunch or Pack up.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2021)

Hang on guys. None of you have got it right. Barm, OK it's a bacon barm. This is not difficult it's a *barm*.........and please be quiet at the back....... that's it, pay attention.

The one that young man is eating appears to be long and thin, not round. If it isn't round it doesn't qualify. Straight ones are for hot dogs, end of.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> Next on the agenda brothers and sisters,is what do we call the alleys behind back to back houses alleys snickets runs.Come on let's discuss.


Now this one is very easy, even you lot will grasp it.

*Backs*. Why? It's at the back of the house!! In this village *the* backs is the full length, *our* backs is the bit outside your own house. If you're discussing someone else's it's "Fred's backs" - insert appropriate name.

Someone mentioned ginnels. I do like a good ginnel, we don't have one but it would be nice to. Always wanted a ginnel, it's such a lovely word.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2021)

Morning. It’s currently  but to turn to  later so better get out for a morning walk.

Hair cut at 1.30, otherwise nothing exciting. Oh, blue bin day


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> Next on the agenda brothers and sisters,is what do we call the alleys behind back to back houses alleys snickets runs.Come on let's discuss.


As lads it was the jigger or the entry.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Hang on guys. None of you have got it right. Barm, OK it's a bacon barm. This is not difficult it's a *barm*.........


EXCUSE ME !!!!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do you ever send anyone down your back passage though?


I am waiting for NumbNuts to tell us he hasn't got a back passage


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

Good day to you all .
MrsD was in a good mood after her physio as she reckons she can feel the benefit already........I hope so at 60 quid a time.
Apparently he a specialist at Liverpool Walton so has access to everything. He even showed us the XRays. He then pointed to MrsDs strollator and confidentially said "you will be able to throw that away as your back will heal". If it does then 60 quid a throw is good value.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> 😂😂😂 Love it.
> 
> Out walking or other leisure activity? Picnic
> 
> Going to work/school etc? Packed lunch or Pack up.



Here we take snap to work in a snap box. Picnic is the same though.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Highlight of the day will be the 09.30 live streaming of my stepmother's funeral. At least it's saved us a 400 mile round trip in a day. 

@Dave7 Numbnuts will be here soon, telling us that he's got *two* back passages.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2021)

Morning. I see you lot are now arguing about what sandwiches of various types there are called depending on which part of the UK you were dragged up in. Heathens the lot of you

Heaving down with rain here.yet again. A misty wet yucky day.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (29 Dec 2021)

Good morning all from a rainy Barnet. 
Bubble and squeak with 2 fried eggs for breakfast this morning. 
Not much more to say so far


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Highlight of the day will be the 09.30 live streaming of my stepmother's funeral. At least it's saved us a 400 mile round trip in a day.
> 
> @Dave7 Numbnuts will be here soon, telling us that he's got *two* back passages.


Three I reckon. There's a joke in there connected with the number of a khasis he's got but I'd better not.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. I see you lot are now arguing about what sandwiches of various types there are called depending on which part of the UK you were dragged up in. Heathens the lot of you
> 
> Heaving down with rain here.yet again. A misty wet yucky day.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Ooooo WD eats sandwiches. Now there's posh for you.....😄


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Dec 2021)

Morning all . It’s damp and dull in Coventry this morning and it’s day six of self isolating . We are feeling at lot better and and are starting to climb the walls with boredom . The problem is we are still testing positive, so we might have do the full ten days of self isolating. Oh well, if we do we do .🙁

PS In deepest darkest Warwickshire, a alleyway is called a jitty


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooo WD eats sandwiches. Now there's posh for you.....😄


MrsD cuts the crusts off ours.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2021)

Hello peeps. Tis raining and blowing a gale. A good sleep. Woke at 3.30ish, had a brew, back to sleep till 8.15.

Today? I'll get the bins in later. More work on the club ride calendar. The family are meeting for lunch today at a nice cafe/bistro in Whalley. I'm isolating so can't go. Mrs P has asked me for my credit card.......... apparently I'm paying.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, dark and wet here.
On the plus side, the timeanddate website tells me that the mornings start to get lighter from today


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooo WD eats sandwiches. Now there's posh for you.....😄



I eat sarnies.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . It’s damp and dull in Coventry this morning and it’s day six of self isolating . We are feeling at lot better and and are starting to climb the walls with boredom . The problem is we are still testing positive, so we might have do the full ten days of self isolating. Oh well, if we do we do .🙁
> 
> PS In deepest darkest Warwickshire, a alleyway is called a jitty



I always thought it was a jetty


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2021)

Have we done with barms now?

Sitting room?
Parlour?
Front room?
Lounge?
Drawing room?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooo WD eats sandwiches. Now there's posh for you.....😄



sandwiches are the only way to go don't you know


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I eat sarnies.


Now here's a proper person. Sarnies every time. 👍


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Have we done with barms now?
> 
> Sitting room?
> Parlour?
> ...



Through lounge.


----------



## Paulus (29 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I eat sarnies.


MrsP pronounces them as ''Sand-wich'', very Mrs bouquet , and she dislikes crusts. She either leaves them, or cuts them off beforehand.


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  minus summat....brrr Spaniel sitting again today, i dont want anything in return but have a cunning plan....think i'll ask the owner for a potential favour- that if i have a major mechanical on the bike 20 miles away they come and pick me up, seems like a good deal


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2021)

Its now p*****g down here, looks like my bimble this morning is off, I've done 1212 miles this year, which is disappointing but better than expected.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> MrsP pronounces them as ''Sand-wich'', very Mrs bouquet , and she dislikes crusts. She either leaves them, or cuts them off beforehand.


Does the skullery maid make them for her?


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2021)

I have risen!

For some reason my titanium elbow was aching badly in the night and I didn't manage to nod off until 0300hrs, thus awake late.


----------



## Paulus (29 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Have we done with barms now?
> 
> Sitting room?
> Parlour?
> ...


Front room, and back room.


----------



## Paulus (29 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Does the skullery maid make them for her?


Lady in waiting.


----------



## pawl (29 Dec 2021)

This day last year


----------



## Salad Dodger (29 Dec 2021)

Good morning, world!

Sorry if I am shouting a bit, but I broke my phone yesterday, and I am still learning to drive my new one......

Today on Planet Thanet it's 9 degrees, but dull and rather breezy looking. But, as I am desperate not to get embroiled in decorating my daughter's newly fitted kitchen, I shall be dragging Mrs Salad out for a walk......

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. I see you lot are now arguing about what sandwiches of various types there are called depending on which part of the UK you were dragged up in. Heathens the lot of you
> 
> Heaving down with rain here.yet again. A misty wet yucky day.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


We are not arguing. We are having adult conversations on the subject.
Well, a bit adult anyway e


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2021)

Gosh, so glad I went out nice and early as it's now black as the Earl of Hell's waistcoat and chucking it down. 

Managed a 5k very slow jog which I enjoyed followed by a steep in the bath and Weetabix with some protein shake on it rather than just milk as I appear to be losing what little muscle I had. Been reading up on muscle loss in older folk and creatine is mentioned as a helpful supplement so thinking about giving it a try plus I've just ordered a barbell set to try and tone the upper half. Will I actually use it remains to be seen!


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all from a rainy Barnet.
> Bubble and squeak with 2 fried eggs for breakfast this morning.
> Not much more to say so far


That sounds good to me.
One of MrsDs favourite meals when her appetite allows.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> This day last year



So today is better than this day last year, last year it was snowing and today its raining.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> MrsD cuts the crusts off ours.


You will never get curly hair if you don't eat the crusts.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Dec 2021)

Enjoyed the first two episodes of Argyll Scandal yesterday, will watch the concluding one today. Surprising to see so much of it appears to have been filmed on location at Inverary, perhaps there was no love lost between the current Duke and his late grandfather, the protagonist in question. He certainly doesn’t get portrayed very well in it.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2021)

It's pieces up here...i.e. a jeely piece.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I eat sarnies.


Strange.........
I eat jam butties but cheese sarnies.
Don't ask as there is no logic to it.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2021)

Crikey. I'm sure Mo talks a totally different language to everyone else.

It's getting a bit breezy here to say the least.


----------



## pawl (29 Dec 2021)

[/QUOTE]


PaulSB said:


> Ooooo WD eats sandwiches. Now there's posh for you.....😄




But what sort of sandwich Cheese sandwich bog standard Salmon sandwich a bit more up market.A toasted sandwich


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Have we done with barms now?
> 
> Sitting room?
> Parlour?
> ...


We have a lounge.
As kids we had a 'best room' or parlour.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Crikey. I'm sure Mo talks a totally different language to everyone else.
> 
> It's getting a bit breezy here to say the least.


Haud yer wheesht!


----------



## pawl (29 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I always thought it was a jetty




As kids we always called them Jittys


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Does the skullery maid make them for her?


He IS the scullery maid


----------



## pawl (29 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> We have a lounge.
> As kids we had a 'best room' or parlour.




How about we make the next one the smallest room in the house as it was once called or the one out back.
I’ll start with Lavi


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks, I was rummaging around for a micro sd card and found an old Samsung compact camera at the back of the drawer. I thought that I’d better copy the contents before erasing it and found some photos from Mrs Tenkaykev’s solo LeJog In 2015 and her “ take the bike to the daughter “ solo trip from Poole to Edinburgh in the following year. Her iPhone camera packed up en route but I was able to post the Samsung to one of her planned overnight b+b stops. Been interesting looking through the photos and reminiscing 🚵‍♂️


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

Who do I complain to ?
The mornings are supposed to be getting lighter. Seems to be working in reverse


----------



## pawl (29 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> So today is better than this day last year, last year it was snowing and today its raining.




Neither motivates to get the bike out. I’ve turned into a aged wimp


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Haud yer wheesht!




Bloody hell. You sound like Rab C Nesbitt


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> How about we make the next one the smallest room in the house as it was once called or the one out back.
> I’ll start with Lavi


To my mother.......toilet.
To my wife.............bog
Occasionally......the crapper.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody hell. You sound like Rab C Nesbitt


Thank God I don't have his physique or string vest!


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> How about we make the next one the smallest room in the house as it was once called or the one out back.
> I’ll start with Lavi



Bog, and we use bog paper.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Neither motivates to get the bike out. I’ve turned into a aged wimp


Me too. Yesterday was actually decent enough to cycle but I just can't be bothered with it at the moment. Here's hoping for a half decent spring and summer and the mojo might return.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Managed a 5k very slow jog which I enjoyed followed by a steep in the bath and Weetabix with some protein shake on it


Mrs Tenkaykev uses a calming Lavender Bath essence, I’ll suggest she gives the Weetabix a go next time she runs the bath 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev uses a calming Lavender Bath essence, I’ll suggest she gives the Weetabix a go next time she runs the bath 😁


Might make a good exfoliant before it gets too soggy.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Crikey. I'm sure Mo talks a totally different language to everyone else.
> 
> It's getting a bit breezy here to say the least.


Scots and English are indeed distinct languages, both derived from the language of the Angles. So England and it's language is named after a region of modern day Germany/Denmark and Scotland is named after the Scotti people who didn’t speak Scots. Things are so much less complicated in Wales


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I always thought it was a jetty



Nope that’s something I tie my dinghy to every Sunday 😂😀


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Bog, and we use bog paper.


Izal ??


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Have we done with barms now?
> 
> Sitting room?
> Parlour?
> ...


The parlour is for special occasions, everything covered and you'd not be allowed in normally.
Other than that, it's front room and back room.


https://metro.co.uk/2019/03/13/livi...om-might-be-to-do-with-age-and-class-8896219/


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody hell. You sound like Rab C Nesbitt



He also talked a lot of sense 😀😀


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Scots and English are indeed distinct languages, both derived from the language of the Angles. So England and it's language is named after a region of modern day Germany/Denmark and Scotland is named after the Scotti people who didn’t speak Scots. Things are so much less complicated in Wales


Most of the modern day Scots can trace their roots back to Ireland.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Izal ??



Ahh that takes me back . The old ‘ spread and shine ‘ 😀. 
No use as loo paper , but you could use it as tracing paper if you were desperate. 😂


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> How about we make the next one the smallest room in the house as it was once called or the one out back.
> I’ll start with Lavi


The bog.

Google caught me on the bog. And for over a year, there for all to see, was me on the bog.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Izal ??



Blimey! I remember that stuff, no its whatever the local pound shop is selling.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2021)

Still positive here. 🙁 Moving close to a dilemma now. Midnight Friday my 10 days is up at 23:59 according to the NHS app. If I test positive again on Friday do I have to test on Saturday?

The rules say I can walk out the door at 00:01 Saturday morning.
🤔🤔


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2021)

Morning....looks like the day started without me


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning....looks like the day started without me


Yes.....where were you when you were needed ??


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning....looks like the day started without me


Quick catchup
sarnie or sandwich.
Name the smallest room in your house.
Ginnel, alley, Snicket.
Snap or lunch, when taking it with you.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Quick catchup
> sarnie or sandwich.
> Name the smallest room in your house.
> Ginnel, alley, Snicket.
> Snap or lunch, when taking it with you.


1. sandwich
2. bath room
3. alley
4. lunch


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> In deepest darkest Warwickshire, a alleyway is called a jitty


We used to call one an '_entry_' when I grew up in Coventry. My dad was from Kenilworth and my mum from near Oban. 



dave r said:


> I always thought it was a jetty


But you are originally from down south, aren't you? 



PaulSB said:


> Sitting room?
> Parlour?
> Front room?
> Lounge?
> Drawing room?





classic33 said:


> Other than that, it's front room and back room.


We said '_front room_' and '_back room_' because that is what they were. That would not make sense here because I only have one room. I call it the '_living room_'***. 





*** If I am having a bad day, I might call it something else, such as the '_dying slowly in miserable solitude room_'!


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Dec 2021)

Hi folks  ive been working on this  just about there but might make a few adjustments and tidy it up a bit 


*The Hill*

It once defeated me, this Hill of Truth.
as it kindly informed me of my deficiencies.
Gasping and jelly legged
I could do nothing but surrender and dismount.
Yet smiled at so obvious a lesson!

Determinedly i shall gain admittance
to this admirable fellowship of the humble and cheerful cyclist.
No qualifications or secret handshake required
and here no imagined status can assist,
The hill being both arbiter and doorman.

Headwinds and tailwinds, grimace and grin!
I shall enjoy my meanderings
alongside the Loch and down the leafy lanes.
Pleased to see a Kestrel high above,
or a deer surprised by silent approach

How intimately I now know the terrain
and from this saddle the passing seasons.
Sense's stimulated alive and vibrant!
The warming breeze caresses my hands on the bars
as life awakens in the spring

In summer heat a lizard skitters across my path
and above the shining Loch an Osprey
In August I roam the Rowan berried lanes
and in Winter i see the skeins of Geese
like ribbons of smoke across the sky.

I wave and acknowledge other travellers
on these country roads, the farmers and workers.
I try not to impede their progress
and hope that my exertions can be recognised,
as also having purpose and merit

And today as i approach my hill, The Truth Hill.
gone is any dread or foreboding
For now i can share with the hill the knowledge,
That i am also a possessor of truth. In mind and body
and in this faithful beating heart


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Morning....looks like the day started without me


It always does. Lazy bugger.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We used to call one an '_entry_' when I grew up in Coventry. My dad was from Kenilworth and my mum from near Oban.
> 
> 
> But you are originally from down south, aren't you?
> ...



Born in Suffolk, brought up on the Kent coast, I've been in Coventry since 1973.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We used to call one an '_entry_' when I grew up in Coventry. My dad was from Kenilworth and my mum from near Oban.
> 
> 
> But you are originally from down south, aren't you?
> ...


The only room you have no bog, lounge, kitchen or bedroom?
How do you get out yer ginnel? Make yer sarnies?


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Still positive here. 🙁 Moving close to a dilemma now. Midnight Friday my 10 days is up at 23:59 according to the NHS app. If I test positive again on Friday do I have to test on Saturday?
> 
> The rules say I can walk out the door at 00:01 Saturday morning.
> 🤔🤔



I wouldn’t worry about it . 
You only have to take the lateral flow tests if you want to get out early . After the 10 days all bets are off and you are free unless you are suffering very severe symptoms. It’s possible for some people to test positive for weeks after the 10 day period but it doesn’t mean you can transmit it .

Mrs exlaser and I are in a similar position. We are on day seven, are feeling fine but are still testing positive. Mrs exlaser was hoping to go back to work tomorrow but that’s not going to happen now . 
My daughter on the other hand was testing clear after 5 days .


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2021)

@Chief Broom - very good.


----------



## pawl (29 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> The parlour is for special occasions, everything covered and you'd not be allowed in normally.
> Other than that, it's front room and back room.
> 
> 
> https://metro.co.uk/2019/03/13/livi...om-might-be-to-do-with-age-and-class-8896219/




We always called the kitchen the back kitchen Don’t know why other than it was at the back of the house.

It isn’t as if we had another kitchen in another are of the house.


----------



## pawl (29 Dec 2021)

Exlaser2 said:


> Ahh that takes me back . The old ‘ spread and shine ‘ 😀.
> No use as loo paper , but you could use it as tracing paper if you were desperate. 😂


News paper cut into squares wasn’t any better. The iizal was good for making the comb and paper musical 
Instrument.You might need to be of certain age to remember those


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> This day last year


This day, 29th December 2020, last year.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> We always called the kitchen the back kitchen Don’t know why other than it was at the back of the house.
> 
> It isn’t as if we had another kitchen in another are of the house.


You're quite certain on that last part. Nothing in the basement/cellar for pie making?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Dec 2021)

Been out for another couple of hours into West Lothian, mostly very dark and very wet. Thank heavens for my Castelli Gabba 😍
Am now tucking into Mrs F’s Christmas cake 😍😍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Dec 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi folks  ive been working on this  just about there but might make a few adjustments and tidy it up a bit
> 
> 
> *The Hill*
> ...


I’ve got a Hill of Truth as well, Leyden Hill in West Lothian, been riding it for years, one time I even got up it on the big(gish) ring. Today for the first time ever I had to use my bottom gear to get over it ! As Shakira so astutely observes, the gears don’t lie


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

On TV later is Ghost with Patrick Swayzey.
Seen it a few times but will record and watch it again.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> The only room you have no bog, lounge, kitchen or bedroom?
> How do you get out yer ginnel? Make yer sarnies?


Ha ha.

Unlike the house I grew up in which had a front room (at the front), a back room (at the back and 2/3 width of house), and a kitchen (at the back and 1/3 width of house)... this one just has one living room and a large kitchen. I suspect that there used to be another room downstairs and a much smaller kitchen.

On the first floor there is a bedroom above this room and a big bathroom above the big kitchen. I bet that was originally a bedroom, with a toilet out-building in the back yard, and a tin bath for use downstairs?

There is now one huge attic room which is currently just a guest bedroom, but I intend it to double up as a home recording studio - I bet that was originally 2 small bedrooms.


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> On TV later is Ghost with Patrick Swayzey.
> Seen it a few times but will record and watch it again.


I could see right through the main character.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2021)

Today we had leftover gammon, egg and fries


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Today we had leftover gammon, egg and fries


A question.
How do you do your 'fries'?
We have a Tefal Actifry. It will never take the place of good old fashioned deep fried chips but a decent 2nd place.


----------



## 12boy (29 Dec 2021)

We have sandwiches, although uncouth folk call them sammidges or sangwiches. There are also speciality items such as pannini, gyros, hamburgers and hot dogs, calzones, tacos and burritos, all made with some kind of bread.
We live in livingrooms and dining rooms, sleep in bedrooms and lofts, poop in bathrooms or 3/4 bathrooms, prepare food in kitchens, or if they are outside, summer kitchens, have houses with basements or even cellars and sit outside on patios, porches and decks. We also have attics and garages in which we frequently have too much crap to actually put our cars in, and have laundry and family rooms as well. Some larger homes have walkin closets and pantries. These are sometimes called "McMansions".
Other types of dwellings include condos, apartments, town houses, and double and single wides. There are trailers, often found in trailer parks and cabins in the mountains.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

What weird/varied views on Covid jabs we all have.
We declined Christmas day at our daughters .
• Daughter and SiL refuse to have ANY jabs.
he is now very poorly. High fever, bed ridden etc etc. Tested positive.
Grandson and partner have had jabs but now believe they are immune so can mix with anyone. She is now poorly.
18 year old grand daughter is positive.
Glad we declined .


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> We have sandwiches, although uncouth folk call them sammidges or sangwiches. There are also speciality items such as pannini, gyros, hamburgers and hot dogs, calzones, tacos and burritos, all made with some kind of bread.
> We live in livingrooms and dining rooms, sleep in bedrooms and lofts, poop in bathrooms or 3/4 bathrooms, prepare food in kitchens, or if they are outside, summer kitchens, have houses with basements or even cellars and sit outside on patios, porches and decks. We also have attics and garages in which we frequently have too much crap to actually put our cars in, and have laundry and family rooms as well. Some larger homes have walkin closets and pantries. These are sometimes called "McMansions".
> Other types of dwellings include condos, apartments, town houses, and double and single wides. There are trailers, often found in trailer parks and cabins in the mountains.


My head hurts


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A question.
> How do you do your 'fries'?
> We have a Tefal Actifry. It will never take the place of good old fashioned deep fried chips but a decent 2nd place.




We have an activity as well. I like the fries from it as they are far less greasy


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> What weird/varied views on Covid jabs we all have.
> We declined Christmas day at our daughters .
> • Daughter and SiL refuse to have ANY jabs.
> he is now very poorly. High fever, bed ridden etc etc. Tested positive.
> ...




My granddaughter has tested positive as well now. She was at her mum's on Christmas eve when her mum tested positive so has stayed there. Like her mum she has sore throat and headache that's all. We have all been double jabbed and have had our booster as well. Even so we are staying away from each other


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We have an activity as well. I like the fries from it as they are far less greasy


I tend to do frozen chips in it, purely cos its so much easier but cut from spuds is better.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My granddaughter has tested positive as well now. She was at her mum's on Christmas eve when her mum tested positive so has stayed there. Like her mum she has sore throat and headache that's all. We have all been double jabbed and have had our booster as well. Even so we are staying away from each other


Us as well.
Daughter was due to visit tomorrow but we will give that a miss.
We were due at the Irish club on new years eve but we are giving that a miss as well.


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> My granddaughter has tested positive as well now. She was at her mum's on Christmas eve when her mum tested positive so has stayed there. Like her mum she has sore throat and headache that's all. We have all been double jabbed and have had our booster as well. Even so we are staying away from each other


I had a sore throat and sniffles a few weeks ago, for about 3 days. Didn't think anything of it - just a cold. It wasn't until after I'd shook it off that the Govt published the symptoms for Omicron. Reckon I'd had it.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2021)

I haven't got a Actifry 
but I do frozen chips, aunt bessie's


----------



## Rusty Nails (29 Dec 2021)

My daughter and three year old granddaughter went back home today after four days with us over Christmas.
I have always thought of myself as reasonably fit for a pensioner after years of exercise and regular cycling, but I was wrong. My wife and I are absolutely knackered after coping with a non-stop three year old bundle of energy and enjoyment.
I have been climbed over, chased around the house, raced around a local park by a mad kid on a balance bike, wrestled with, and sat under a table made into a den. 
We wouldn't have changed a minute of it, but are now enjoying a quiet cup of coffee and a slice of homemade Christmas cake.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> My daughter and three year old granddaughter went back home today after four days with us over Christmas.
> I have always thought of myself as reasonably fit for a pensioner after years of exercise and regular cycling, but I was wrong. My wife and I are absolutely knackered after coping with a non-stop three year old bundle of energy and enjoyment.
> I have been climbed over, chased around the house, raced around a local park by a mad kid on a balance bike, wrestled with, and sat under a table made into a den.
> We wouldn't have changed a minute of it, but are now enjoying a quiet cup of coffee and a slice of homemade Christmas cake.


It's nice to see them, but it's also nice to see them leave. The peace and quiet is heavenly


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Dec 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> My daughter and three year old granddaughter went back home today after four days with us over Christmas.
> I have always thought of myself as reasonably fit for a pensioner after years of exercise and regular cycling, but I was wrong. My wife and I are absolutely knackered after coping with a non-stop three year old bundle of energy and enjoyment.
> I have been climbed over, chased around the house, raced around a local park by a mad kid on a balance bike, wrestled with, and sat under a table made into a den.
> We wouldn't have changed a minute of it, but are now enjoying a quiet cup of coffee and a slice of homemade Christmas cake.


Have similar with our four year old granddaughter. An absolute joy but so exhausting! 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Dec 2021)

Back from Poole with our Grandson who’s celebrating his 12th birthday today. The place we were intending to eat at was closed due to staff shortages as were a couple of other establishments. We ended up in the Lord Nelson on Poole Quay. Wandered back up the High street and spotted this bike outside a Turkish barbershop. Looks very secure but a tad inconvenient to park.


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got a Actifry
> but I do frozen chips, aunt bessie's


There's posh!
We make do with LIDL crinkle cut frozen chips. Can't afford Aunt Bessie's.........


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> A question.
> How do you do your 'fries'?
> We have a Tefal Actifry. It will never take the place of good old fashioned deep fried chips but a decent 2nd place.


We couldn’t afford an Actifry so I repurposed a lazy susan and my electric paint stripping gun. 😁


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We couldn’t afford an Actifry so I repurposed a lazy susan and my electric paint stripping gun. 😁


You were lucky!
We used to dream of having an electric paint stripping gun.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Other types of dwellings include condos, *apartments*, town houses, and double and single wides.


The traditional name for an '_apartment_' (in England, at least) was '_flat_', but the word '_apartment_' seems to be slowly taking over.

There is a term that you might not use in the USA - '_bedsit_' - as in bedroom/sitting room? They are incomplete flats/apartments. Take a big house with multiple bedrooms, living rooms, a kitchen, and one or more bathrooms, and split it into semi-independent dwellings. The tenants each get their own living/sleeping space, but share the kitchen and bathroom(s). One of the other rooms in the house might be kept as a communal area to socialise in. My idea of hell, but sociable young people seemed to like it!  A lot of properties let out to students were traditionally like that but there are many purpose-built blocks of student accommodation springing up in cities here now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Dec 2021)

" Apartment " sounds grander than " Flat " so the builders charge more 🤔


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> " Apartment " sounds grander than " Flat " so the builders charge more 🤔


I think that is probably true!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2021)

Rovers are at home. The match has kicked off and I'm isolating at home! 

Win and we are second, level on points with Bournemouth. Win by five goals and we go top!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Rovers are at home. The match has kicked off and I'm isolating at home!
> 
> Win and we are second, level on points with Bournemouth. Win by five goals and we go top!


Nope. Got that wrong, we will be third level on points with Fulham in second.

1-0 up. 🤞


----------



## 12boy (29 Dec 2021)

Can a flat be on 2 floors? Would it still be a flat? Once I separated from my wife and lived in a single room in a nursing home that was made into apartments. There were communal bathrooms and a kitchen area where we each had 2 shelves in a fridge. One of my fellow denizens of this place only ate one meal a day....one pound of cheese and two pounds of raw carrots. Seemed healthy though.
Went for a little ride....about 13 miles. It was windy and about -7 C. Wasn't too bad although I would guess it was a lot more work than a summer day ride on lightweight tires (these were studded snow tires today) wearing only shorts and a T.
Be safe and well.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Can a flat be on 2 floors? Would it still be a flat? Once I separated from my wife and lived in a single room in a nursing home that was made into apartments. There were communal bathrooms and a kitchen area where we each had 2 shelves in a fridge. One of my fellow denizens of this place only ate one meal a day....one pound of cheese and two pounds of raw carrots. Seemed healthy though.
> Went for a little ride....about 13 miles. It was windy and about -7 C. Wasn't too bad although I would guess it was a lot more work than a summer day ride on lightweight tires (these were studded snow tires today) wearing only shorts and a T.
> Be safe and well.


A flat would have to be just the one floor, unless you're sharing facilities within the building.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2021)

Morning. Another wet start but mild. I wasn’t sleeping well and heard the rain come on around 3am and it hasn’t let up since. Supposed to go off mid morning though. 

I’ll stick a couple of bags in my pocket and get some shopping on the way back from my walk.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Dec 2021)

Morning all


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2021)

12boy said:


> Can a flat be on 2 floors? Would it still be a flat? Once I separated from my wife and lived in a single room in a nursing home that was made into apartments. There were communal bathrooms and a kitchen area where we each had 2 shelves in a fridge. One of my fellow denizens of this place only ate one meal a day....one pound of cheese and two pounds of raw carrots. Seemed healthy though.
> Went for a little ride....about 13 miles. It was windy and about -7 C. Wasn't too bad although I would guess it was a lot more work than a summer day ride on lightweight tires (these were studded snow tires today) wearing only shorts and a T.
> Be safe and well.




That is usually called a Marionette.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2021)

Morning. Another horrible night. High winds and torrential downpours.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2021)

Good day. Ah the sounds of early morning, the birds are singing (really), the faint hum of traffic, the radiator gently clicking as it warms up.

Anyway. Are we all well? Today looks to be dry and I'll head to the allotment if it is. Also have to complete the club ride calendar.

Ever misread something? I've been reading a Guardian article about anti-vax protests. Several times I thought the photo of a guy holding a placard saying "Freedom is not a neat table" was a bit odd.

Carried on reading and it turns out freedom is not negotiable. I'm feeling very old today. 😄


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That is usually called a Marionette.


No, that's a puppet!! 😄😄😄


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks, I'm waiting in for a parcel today, helpfully its coming anytime before 10pm at night, the good news is that I've won £10 on the postcode lottery.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> No, that's a puppet!! 😄😄😄




Stupid predictive text.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2021)

I mean maisonette


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I mean maisonette


I thought you were getting confused with ladies foundation garments.
“Balconette bras give a fantastically rounded shape with lots of support. The uplifting style looks great on everyone,”


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> That is usually called a Marionette.


A Marmoset surely ?


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I mean maisonette


👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, dawning quite bright just now.
In Edinburgh we have tenements, townhouses, and villas. Villas are basically flats, upper and lower.


----------



## Salad Dodger (30 Dec 2021)

Good morning, world!

Today, Planet Thanet is a balmy 13 degrees, but with a pretty tidy breeze and grey clouds rushing across the sky.

I shall once again be trying to avoid participation in my daughter's kitchen painting, a project which seems to be rivalling the painting of the Sistine Chapel ceiling for complexity and duration.....

Keep warm and keep safe, everyone.


----------



## Chief Broom (30 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  just took the spaniel out for a leak in the rain, they dont half seem to get wet quick with their long ears and low slung undercarriage  she does enjoy a good towelling to dry off though.
Having some ebay woes with stuff not getting delivered or not working [smoke alarm] i reckon some companies are not sending and hoping the customer wont post bad feedback in time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Dec 2021)

Good morning folks,
I was talking to Mrs Tenkaykev about our trip to the Lord Nelson on Poole Quay yesterday. I’d not been there for yonks, and then usually in the summer where we’d sit outside. The pub has a lovely traditional feel, and hasn’t turned into a tourist trap. Friendly staff and a gorgeous pub cat named “ pusscat”


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got a Actifry
> but I do frozen chips, aunt bessie's


Yep..... they are nice


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> The pub has a lovely traditional feel, and hasn’t turned into a tourist trap.
> View attachment 624045


That won’t last long after your glowing review  .


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> You were lucky!
> We used to dream of having an electric paint stripping gun.


You were lucky.....we had to make do with a pudding spoon.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Going to check on the caravan first thing then drop in to Tesco to pick a few things up. Will walk the old doggie on the way back.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> I was talking to Mrs Tenkaykev about our trip to the Lord Nelson on Poole Quay yesterday. I’d not been there for yonks, and then usually in the summer where we’d sit outside. The pub has a lovely traditional feel, and hasn’t turned into a tourist trap. Friendly staff and a gorgeous pub cat named “ pusscat”
> View attachment 624045


If it comes with chips and gravy I will have a go


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, dawning quite bright just now.
> In Edinburgh we have tenements, townhouses, and villas. Villas are basically flats, upper and lower.


I didn't know that. Never too old to learn.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2021)

Good morning (I think).
Do you ever 'wake up' feeling drugged? 
It was awful, dragging myself out of bed.
Had a coffee and gradually coming around.
I do /did have plans but not sure now. I will report back


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2021)

Oh yeah, I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I thought you were getting confused with ladies foundation garments.
> “Balconette bras give a fantastically rounded shape with lots of support. The uplifting style looks great on everyone,”


Load of rubbish.
I tried one and it did nothing for me


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2021)

12 deg here and hissing down again. Very misty as well. I have to go to town to post something so may pop into the crappy Co Op for odds and sods. Maybe


----------



## pawl (30 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I thought you were getting confused with ladies foundation garments.
> “Balconette bras give a fantastically rounded shape with lots of support. The uplifting style looks great on everyone,”



Even the male of the species I for one don’t intend to try


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If it comes with chips and gravy I will have a go


Food that fresh it walks to your table.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Load of rubbish.
> I tried one and it did nothing for me



Basically the reason for that is that you're t*** ain't big enough, lol.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2021)

I'm feeling tired... I was up after less than 4.5 hours sleep because I had a blood test booked at 08:50 this morning. 

It turns out that I would have been woken up even if I hadn't set my alarm. A friend who gets up as early as you lot texted me at 07:55 to wish me a HNY in advance. My phone is about 50 cms from my head when I sleep so even though my hearing isn't great, I always hear alarms, calls, and texts arriving. 07:55 probably sounds like mid-morning to y'all, but to me that is more like the middle of the night, and definitely a bit early to be contacting people!

As expected, my INR** was high today. That means that I am over-anticoagulated. It will be due to the combined effects of change of diet over Christmas, a lack of exercise recently, and the 2 jabs that I had just before Christmas. The trouble is, that test result will probably trigger changes to my prescription just as everything would otherwise be returning to normal. If so, I will end up _under_-anticoagulated... This process can be a right nuisance - it can take weeks of messing about to get back to where I was in the first place. I'm hoping that the clinic staff accept what I have told them and trust me to get things back to normal myself over the next 2 weeks. If so, they will just reduce my dose for this weekend, then leave it alone until another test in 2 weeks time.

I'm going to have a snooze soon and do these things later when I have more energy...

Have a blast on my turbo trainer for half an hour or so.
Plan how I am going to approach learning to play my new bass guitar, and get stuck in on lesson #1.
Tackle 'the notch'! My phone is an older model which is 'notch'-free. I have my prototype puzzle game working well on that, but it dawned on me recently that many modern phones have some cut-outs or notches in their displays. I need to check for where any notches are and avoid displaying anything important there. I will display a full screen background image including any notch area(s) and limit the important stuff to the rectangular notch-free area. What a pain those notches are, and ugly too! 


** *I*nternational *N*ormalised *R*atio - standardised measure of blood clotting time.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> In Edinburgh we have tenements, townhouses, and villas. Villas are basically flats, upper and lower.





PaulSB said:


> I didn't know that. Never too old to learn.


I knew about tenements, and suspected that there would be other variations round the UK, hence...


ColinJ said:


> The traditional name for an '_apartment_' (*in England, at least*) was '_flat_'


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2021)

I have returned. Still hissing down here and very dark as well. Looks set in for the day.

We are having pizza today. Maybe a few fries as well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. Still hissing down here and very dark as well. Looks set in for the day.
> 
> We are having pizza today. Maybe a few fries as well.


"Will it be mushrooms, onion rings?, We'll have to wait and see..."


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> "Will it be mushrooms, onion rings?, We'll have to wait and see..."


She doesn't like mushrooms!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> "Will it be mushrooms, onion rings?, We'll have to wait and see..."




No mush and no onion rings


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> She doesn't like mushrooms!


Horrible slimy things


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Horrible slimy things


I like them. Not sure why I don't actually buy them more often. If I had thought earlier when I was at the shop I have eggs to use up and could have made an omelette with mushrooms and maybe some peppers.


----------



## Chief Broom (30 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> "Will it be mushrooms, onion rings?, We'll have to wait and see..."


Que sera sera  sounds like the song!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Dec 2021)

Fog, fog and yet more fog here - visibility from house <50m.

Dossing is the order of the day for us.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2021)

The delivery slot for my parcel is now 12:30 to 15:30, so its come down a bit now, and I've got my single use pass code to give to the driver. This morning I've been doing chores, washing done, sheets on the line, plus a pair on the clothes horse, kitchen, lounge and bathroom floors mopped.


----------



## Paulus (30 Dec 2021)

Good afternoon all. 
Dog walking done, and abit of shopping for some cold meats and a bit of fresh salad stuff. 
We have a couple of friends coming round for lunch. No cooking, cold meats, cheeses, crusty bread, salad, pickles and chutney. 
A bit of a pick and mix.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> The delivery slot for my parcel is now 12:30 to 15:30, so its come down a bit now, and *I've got my single use pass code to give to the driver.*


I haven't seen that before. Is that to make absolutely sure that they are delivering to the right person? If so, who else do they think might be at your place stealing your parcels!


----------



## numbnuts (30 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. Still hissing down here and very dark as well. Looks set in for the day.
> 
> We are having pizza today. Maybe a few fries as well.


 
I've never been a big fan of pizza's, I think the size puts me off being single.
ps It's


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Dec 2021)

Just back from a very short run / walk with Mrs Tenkaykev. I had absolutely nothing in the tank and was getting quite breathless so I bailed out and headed home. Mrs Tenkaykev carried on along the trailway, it's quite mild today and the trailway is very sheltered so she's making the most of it. Daughter and grandson have headed off for a visit to the Motor Museum at Beaulieu, it's a birthday treat as he's really fascinated by vehicles of every type. I'm planning on a day of reading and relaxing to recharge my batteries.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've never been a big fan of pizza's, I think the size puts me off being single.


You don't have to eat the 14-15" ones - I limit myself to 12"!


----------



## numbnuts (30 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You don't have to eat the 14-15" ones - I limit myself to 12"!


 
Even the 12 inch one look massive


----------



## numbnuts (30 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from a very short run / walk with Mrs Tenkaykev. I had absolutely nothing in the tank and was getting quite breathless so I bailed out and headed home. Mrs Tenkaykev carried on along the trailway, it's quite mild today and the trailway is very sheltered so she's making the most of it. Daughter and grandson have headed off for a visit to the Motor Museum at Beaulieu, it's a birthday treat as he's really fascinated by vehicles of every type. I'm planning on a day of reading and relaxing to recharge my batteries.


I've been the Motor Museum at Beaulieu, I use to live 4 miles away a few year back


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't seen that before. Is that to make absolutely sure that they are delivering to the right person? If so, who else do they think might be at your place stealing your parcels!


Maybe too many being recorded as delivered when they haven't. 
Still not signing for Royal Mail or DHL deliveries.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You don't have to eat the 14-15" ones - I limit myself to 12"!


Pizza shop on the junction of Union Street and Horton Street were doing 24" - 30" pizzas this time last year.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Pizza shop on the junction of Union Street and Horton Street were doing 24" - 30" pizzas this time last year.


Even I wouldn't attempt one of those! 



numbnuts said:


> Even the 12 inch one look massive


I'd say that a 12" pizza is good for a big, hungry person who wants to overeat (e.g. me!), or 2 or 3 people who fancy pizza but who do NOT want to overeat. You could always eat half, and have the other half another time.

Or... just buy a 9" pizza instead?


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Even I wouldn't attempt one of those!
> 
> 
> I'd say that a 12" pizza is good for a big, hungry person who wants to overeat (e.g. me!), or 2 or 3 people who fancy pizza but who do NOT want to overeat. You could always eat half, and have the other half another time.
> ...


Try warming one up in your oven!


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2021)

Blimmin' impulse buys! 
Just browsing the interweb and saw a good deal on a new mobile phone - a Motorola Moto G30 to replace my old G6 (which has, honestly, been the best phone I've ever had).
It'll be here next week....


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2021)

Hammering down here and getting chilly round the house. Allotment ideas abandoned for the day and I'm pressing on with the club ride calendar - I've +/- 140 rides to publish!!!! That's an awful lot of miles our guys will be riding.

Cheese *barm *with homemade damson chutney and a brew while I take a break...............


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't seen that before. Is that to make absolutely sure that they are delivering to the right person? If so, who else do they think might be at your place stealing your parcels!



Its a new one on me as well, it might be to do with the value and desirability of the item, its a TV and I'm sure it would be a target for thieves if they had a chance.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0849FF535/ref=pe_27063361_485629781_TE_item


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Dec 2021)

Enjoyed the final episode of the Argyll divorce and enjoyed the authentic outside the court shots taken in Edinburgh’s Parliament Square, next to St Giles in fact. But the inside the court shots were clearly taken inside an English court, as they were displaying the English Royal Coat of Arms, with the lion on the left and unicorn on the right. They are the other way round in the Scottish coat of arms. Other than that, a fine programme


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Even I wouldn't attempt one of those!
> 
> 
> I'd say that a 12" pizza is good for a big, hungry person who wants to overeat (e.g. me!), or 2 or 3 people who fancy pizza but who do NOT want to overeat. You could always eat half, and have the other half another time.
> ...


Cos of them Pi thingumajigs the 9" pizza is a little over half the size of the 12" pizza 🍕


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Cos of them Pi thingumajigs the 9" pizza is a little over half the size of the 12" pizza 🍕


It's the same Pi in both cases! The thing that makes it true is the squaring thingy. 9^2/12^2 = 81/144 = 0.5625


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2021)

And makes those 24" pizzas 4 times the area of the 12". The 30" would be a crazy 6.25 times the size!


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't seen that before. Is that to make absolutely sure that they are delivering to the right person? If so, who else do they think might be at your place stealing your parcels!



Had that happen twice recently, both were electronic items (Apple Watch, Samsung Phone).


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't seen that before. Is that to make absolutely sure that they are delivering to the right person? If so, who else do they think might be at your place stealing your parcels!



Amazon do this for higher value items eg iPad.

I get the OTP but the delivery person never asks for it.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Amazon do this for higher value items eg iPad.
> 
> I get the OTP but the delivery person never asks for it.


Actually, maybe it is the other way round... that the delivery person doesn't know what the code is so the only way that they can get it is by delivering the parcel to the right person rather than chucking it in a ditch or stealing it themselves! It could be to keep them honest?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2021)

We didn't bother with fries. The pizza was enough


----------



## 12boy (30 Dec 2021)

My neighbor and I will be going for a stroll up to a coffee place about a mile south at 1:30pm. This should be fun...it will be 33F, the wind will be 36 w/55 mph gusts and the trip to the coffee will head into it. We must be nucking futz but he is a guy who liked to ride a bike up to the top of Casper Mountain with 45 lbs in his paniers. We will be staggering along like a pair of old sots.
I need to get six 40 lb baags of water softener salt and some groceries so after I eat some breakfast I will go while the wind is only 30 mph. I will be driving, however. Mrs 12 fancies a beef stew so I will get a bunch of beef for the crock pot.
Be well and safe.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, maybe it is the other way round... that the delivery person doesn't know what the code is so the only way that they can get it is by delivering the parcel to the right person rather than chucking in a ditch or stealing it themselves! It could be to keep them honest?



Delivered at 10 to 2, delivery person had the number and I had to read it out to him from my E-Mail, looks like they are trying to get it to the right person. Within an hour we were watching it, its a lot lighter than the old Toshiba, which is about 11 years old, we were watching, I had to be a bit creative fitting the stand, the stand is a bit small, otherwise we'd have been watching it earlier.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2021)

I should have had my snooze as planned... Instead I made myself a pot of coffee and got back to working on my game.

20 minutes later I dozed for a second and spilt some coffee on my left leg. Fortunately, the coffee had cooled off a bit, the lid stayed on my thermos mug which limited the spillage, and the coffee missed my laptop.

Another 20 minutes later I dozed off again and in doing so stabbed at the mouse mat with the wireless mouse in my right hand, resulting in a chunk of source code being highlighted and dragged off to a new location.

I'll probably be back later posting from my phone that I trashed the laptop by dozing off a third time and dropping it on the floor!


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I should have had my snooze as planned... Instead I made myself a pot of coffee and got back to working on my game.
> 
> 20 minutes later I dozed for a second and spilt some coffee on my left leg. Fortunately, the coffee had cooled off a bit, the lid stayed on my thermos mug which limited the spillage, and the coffee missed my laptop.
> 
> ...


I thought they claimed coffee acted as a stimulant, stopping you sleeping. Or at least making it harder come by.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> I thought they claimed coffee acted as a stimulant, stopping you sleeping. Or at least making it harder come by.


That's why there were 20 minute gaps between dozes - I felt _really_ knackered before the coffee!


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Dec 2021)

Talking of Amazon





Fly tipped in a lane I use as a cut through. The lane goes round the back of a large Amazon warehouse, so a bit odd seeing it dumped there .
(edit) There food delivery bags , each one contained 3 freezer blocks . No I didn’t take the blocks home , we have enough already.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Talking of Amazon
> View attachment 624122
> 
> Fly tipped in a lane I use as a cut through. The lane goes round the back of a large Amazon warehouse, so a bit odd seeing it dumped there .


Did you pick a pair up, for use as panniers.


----------



## postman (30 Dec 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You were lucky.....we had to make do with a pudding spoon.


You were lucky,we had to swallow brimstone and treacle off a,ladle,in my old school Dothboys Hall Mrs Squeers,horrible old hag.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> You were lucky,we had to swallow brimstone and treacle off a,ladle,in my old school Dothboys Hall Mrs Squeers,horrible old hag.


You were lucky! We had it poured down our throats, straight out of the tin.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2021)

I just got an email from a pal who is on his winter trip to Texas (near the border with Mexico) where they have had a freak heat wave. It has been 30.5 C (87 F) in the shade and 43 C (110 F) in direct sunlight... Yikes!!!


----------



## pawl (30 Dec 2021)

Garden cold frame delivered this afternoon That’s my Saturday morning taken care of.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2021)

Haven't heard of these new delivery codes before. Sounds like a good idea. My new phone is due on Tuesday, I'll be interested to see how that comes.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Haven't heard of these new delivery codes before. Sounds like a good idea. My new phone is due on Tuesday, I'll be interested to see how that comes.


In a box, that'll be in the back of a van. How else?


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2021)

Morning, but it's very dark and no one is around, I think I'll go back to bed


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2021)

Morning. Went to bed early last night as I had a bit of a headache. Was in no rush to get up either as it’s wet again. Still mild though so I’ll get a puddly walk done soon.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> In a box, that'll be in the back of a van. How else?


This is Lancashire you know........


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2021)

Morning all. Hard to say as it's pitch black but the sky looks clear. Hopefully this means I can get on the allotment later.

I'm not bothering with an LFT test today. Isolation ends at 23:59 tonight. Seems a waste of a kit. Freedom Day!  I was so lucky to be able to cycle in March 2020 lockdown. Three months inside and I would have gone dolally.

Still got a third of the club calendar to complete. Getting tired of it now so I'll make coffee and crack on straight away.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2021)

Good morning people, I'm still in bed, its very dark and sounds like its wet outside, shopping and chores day today.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2021)

I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, I'm still in bed, its very dark and sounds like its wet outside, shopping and chores day today.


Now if you were in bed and it sounded wet INSIDE you would have a problem


----------



## Chief Broom (31 Dec 2021)

Morning folks  i was just woken up by a manic spaniel wanting her breakfast.... I forgot what its like being a dogs butler  hopefully go for a ride later if the weathers ok and dogs returned to owner.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2021)

Morning all.
Up early but may do a NumbNuts and go back to bed shortly.
MrsD has her 2nd physio today. As I said, it really p*sses me off when NHS tell me I would have to wait 3-6 months but I now pay 60 quid for a guy from the same department to attend......criminal really


----------



## Salad Dodger (31 Dec 2021)

Good morning, world!

It's 13 degrees on Planet Thanet, and when I looked out just now there is a spectacular sky.

No plans for today, but I hope to stay alert enough to go to the midnight firework display down by the harbour.

Keep warm and keep well, everybody.


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Dec 2021)

All night and still pouring. I managed to cycle yesterday , a plodding 45 miles . Only 10 minutes of drizzle Though .
We are entertaining today and tomorrow. 1 friend today, Mrs Jk’s friend since they met at secondary school when they were 11 . One Sister-in- Law tomorrow.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Dec 2021)

Good morning all, gloomy and wet here.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I've been meaning to mention this for ages and keep forgetting..........
> 
> In the village next to us is a road called Dick Lane..........stop sniggering at the back.............some new people moved in.........they changed the name of their cottage to.........
> 
> ...


arrived here by a very roundabout route on a "search" (about ear wax which this sub forum seems to be an expert on) - diverted by this I did of course try to find it on streetview - all very odd - the majority of that lane and a fair few around it don't seem to be on streetview, which normally gets pretty much everywhere. Am wondering what else is on that lane.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Sodium Bicarbonate eardrops available at any pharmacy. Can take up to a couple of weeks in a bad case of ear wax but it does work and much cheaper than any private flushing out. Works for me anyway.


can't you just use general kitchen sodium bicarb, just as you can use "normal" olive oil?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> arrived here by a very roundabout route on a "search" (about ear wax which this sub forum seems to be an expert on) - diverted by this I did of course try to find it on streetview - all very odd - the majority of that lane and a fair few around it don't seem to be on streetview, which normlly gets pretty much everywhere. Am wondering what else is on that lane.




We all tend to arrive here in a roundabout way, most simply because they are old codgers and are lost. Then they can't find their way back out


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2021)

Morning you lot. Dry here now. Lots of rain and wind ( shut it) last night. Lots of roads are closed due to flooding. We have a lot of roads that go over rivers here, so when the rivers flood they all close.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> We all tend to arrive here in a roundabout way, most simply because they are old codgers and are lost. Then they can't find their way back out


 I prefer to see it as a depository of the collected wisdom of ages. Hence my occasional landings here.

(Possible the word I am looking for is suppository)


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I prefer to see it as a depository of the collected wisdom of ages. Hence my occasional landings here.
> 
> (Possible the word I am looking for is suppository)



Wisdom? Here on this thread?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2021)

Wow. Predictions are that 10 inches of snow will fall over most of the UK in the middle of January. 

I had better break out my high density bloomers specially constructed to be impervious to all weather conditions


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2021)

Morning all 

Yay....tis Fish Friday! 
Doggie walking first, then a stroll down to the George for F&C.
Hmmm.......10" of snow in January? Time to put the A/T tyres on.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> can't you just use general kitchen sodium bicarb, just as you can use "normal" olive oil?


Probably you could at the appropriate dilution. Easier just to get a bottle from the pharmacy. It was originally prescribed for me by a GP but we get such things here on a pharmacists prescription. They have a list of what they are allowed to prescribed but you have to be registered.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> can't you just use general kitchen sodium bicarb, just as you can use "normal" olive oil?


Oh Lord! Please no more earwax  It's very upsetting for some of us.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh Lord! Please no more earwax  It's very upsetting for some of us.


Pardon.........speak up! 

A drizzly and puddly walk done. As annoying as the wet is, at least it's safe underfoot so hope the prediction of snow later is wrong.

I am having an experiment out of curiosity and stopping cow's milk for a while. Black coffee, herbal tea and have soya milk for my cereal and porridge. If nothing else, I might lose a few ounces


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> arrived here by a very roundabout route on a "search" (about ear wax which this sub forum seems to be an expert on) - diverted by this I did of course try to find it on streetview - all very odd - the majority of that lane and a fair few around it don't seem to be on streetview, which normally gets pretty much everywhere. Am wondering what else is on that lane.


Presumably you got to the point where the road narrows, house on left and green fields ahead on both sides? After about 0.25 miles the tarmac runs out and there is no vehicular exit other than turning round. From this point it leads to Brinscall Hall some of which is occupied but I'm unsure how much. Friend of mine lives in the bungalow. I don't use Streetview often and didn't realise this was unusual. It's the same in my village and quite a few other lanes in the very immediate area - I only know about these as one tends to look in one's own area and then move on. We like to keep it quiet round here! 

There's the odd one in the Ribble Valley I know of from the very few ocassions I've wondered about taking friends on a biking "adventure" - has been know to go badly wrong!


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2021)

Good morning from a soggy Barnet.
A domestics type of day,, the washing machine is doing it's stuff. just going out with the dog for a squelch across the fields.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> This is Lancashire you know........


Don't expect one of those codes then.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Good morning, world!
> 
> It's 13 degrees on Planet Thanet, and when I looked out just now there is a spectacular sky.
> 
> ...


Pressed steel manhole plate.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2021)

Supermarket shop done, I was in Tesco's Bedworth by twenty to nine, and it was nice and quiet, just how I like it. Of to Coventry market in a bit for my meat, fruit and veg.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> arrived here by a very roundabout route on a "search" (about ear wax which this sub forum seems to be an expert on) - diverted by this I did of course try to find it on streetview - all very odd - the majority of that lane and a fair few around it don't seem to be on streetview, which normally gets pretty much everywhere. Am wondering what else is on that lane.


You are aware that earwax is simply your ears sweating.


----------



## Salad Dodger (31 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Pressed steel manhole plate.



Yes, and it's a blooming deep drop into the main sewer, too.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Probably you could at the appropriate dilution. Easier just to get a bottle from the pharmacy. It was originally prescribed for me by a GP but we get such things here on a pharmacists prescription. They have a list of what they are allowed to prescribed but you have to be registered.


do you warm it before putting it in?
Any hazards?

(must say by the by I find it shocking that the NHS seems to have retreated from this most basic of things. Last time I checked ears were part of the human body - maybe they have been privatised and global rights to them sold off to a megacorp)


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You are aware that earwax is simply your ears sweating.


don't care what it is classic - if it needs to be rid of.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Presumably you got to the point where the road narrows, house on left and green fields ahead on both sides? After about 0.25 miles the tarmac runs out and there is no vehicular exit other than turning round. From this point it leads to Brinscall Hall some of which is occupied but I'm unsure how much. Friend of mine lives in the bungalow. I don't use Streetview often and didn't realise this was unusual. It's the same in my village and quite a few other lanes in the very immediate area - I only know about these as one tends to look in one's own area and then move on. We like to keep it quiet round here!
> 
> There's the odd one in the Ribble Valley I know of from the very few ocassions I've wondered about taking friends on a biking "adventure" - has been know to go badly wrong!


sounds like a good place to explore - will have a go - am still slightly suspicious - I know a fair old number of things that are little more than tracks in Sardinia which the googlecar has been up.
Maybe some kind tech sole could do a map which showed all the bike-able (hybrid bikeable, not offroad bike) which are NOT on streetview.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> (must say by the by I find it shocking that the NHS seems to have retreated from this most basic of things. Last time I checked ears were part of the human body - maybe they have been privatised and global rights to them sold off to a megacorp)


Can barely see a doctor here unless you are dying.........bit late by then! 

I have a friend who could barely put her foot to the ground her hip was so sore and he didn't want to see her and tried to get her to just see a physio, but fortunately she doesn't suffer fools gladly and insisted on being sent for an X-ray. Consultant in Perth took one look at the x-ray and organised an ambulance to take her to Ninewells with a fractured hip!


----------



## oldwheels (31 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> do you warm it before putting it in?
> Any hazards?
> 
> (must say by the by I find it shocking that the NHS seems to have retreated from this most basic of things. Last time I checked ears were part of the human body - maybe they have been privatised and global rights to them sold off to a megacorp)


Never warmed it. The ear syringing seems to vary from place to place. Some GP practices seem to do it no question but mine certainly does not. The practice nurse gave covid as a reason due to liquid being involved and possibly I suppose spray which could be a danger to them. I have no reason to disbelieve her as somebody I have known for some years and generally very forthright.
The charge in private hands seems to me to be a complete rip off.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> sounds like a good place to explore - will have a go - am still slightly suspicious - I know a fair old number of things that are little more than tracks in Sardinia which the googlecar has been up.
> Maybe some kind tech sole could do a map which showed all the bike-able (hybrid bikeable, not offroad bike) which are NOT on streetview.


I wouldn't go far beyond the Hall on a road bike, I might take my gravel bike round there but on reaching the Hall turning left. This is probably rideable on an MTB/gravel bike (I usually walk in the area), turn left and at some point left again and you will make your way down to the path which links Brinscall (it's at the far side of the lodge and parallel with The Goit) and White Coppice - that's fun on a gravel bike, I use it often on my way home. If you do go and are tempted to turn right at the Hall you will run out of road and have to start climbing stiles and crossing fields.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I prefer to see it as a depository of the collected wisdom of ages. Hence my occasional landings here.
> 
> (Possible the word I am looking for is suppository)


No lone gunmen here!


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2021)

I got up late, but caught up now as I've cooked breakfast, washed up, stripped the bed and put that in the washing machine re-made bed and done the ironing


----------



## postman (31 Dec 2021)

Next task is a bit of dusting.What a jet set lifestyle I lead.


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> don't care what it is classic - if it needs to be rid of.




Success Just had my left ear irrigated Can now hear in stereo instead of mono.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Success Just had my left ear irrigated Can now hear in stereo instead of mono.


FFS


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Success Just had my left ear irrigated Can now hear in stereo instead of mono.





PaulSB said:


> FFS


 
You can buy an endoscope on ebay to connect to a phone or tablet to see what's going on in your ear and take a photo to show your friends


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I prefer to see it as a depository of the collected wisdom of ages. Hence my occasional landings here.
> 
> (*Possible the word I am looking for is suppository*)


Translation: We are up our own arses! 


PaulSB said:


> I don't use Streetview often


I am really surprised, Paul. It is a great tool to help plan new cycling routes. 

I start with an OS map to come up with the basic route but always check unfamiliar roads on Streetview. It is a good way to spot potential pitfalls, and also points of interest. 

I have spotted hazards like blind summits that look iffy for group rides. A quick check might then reveal multiple accidents at that location. Avoid! 

I found that a very steep dip in a road near Scammonden is cobbled and the cobbles are in poor condition. Avoid! (I actually went to check the cobbles anyway and right enough, they were dodgy in the dry and would be lethal in the wet!) 

It is also sometimes a good way of checking out how busy roads are. I have discovered roads that look innocent on the OS map that are busy rat runs in reality. 

I found one road that caught the Streetview driver out. 'Private Road' is the name of one public road out your way. It obviously put the driver off because Streetview coverage stops at both ends of the road and is blank in between!


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> You can buy an endoscope on ebay to connect to a phone or tablet to see what's going on in your ear and take a photo to show your friends


.

Err


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I got up late, but caught up now as I've cooked breakfast, washed up, stripped the bed and put that in the washing machine re-made bed and done the ironing


How did you fit the bed in the washing machine?
Any "spare parts" left over when you remade(rebuilt) it?


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> .
> 
> Err


Like this


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Like this
> View attachment 624193


That ain't yer ear!


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> That ain't yer ear!


Tis so ....my right


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Pardon.........speak up!
> 
> A drizzly and puddly walk done. As annoying as the wet is, at least it's safe underfoot so hope the prediction of snow later is wrong.
> 
> I am having an experiment out of curiosity and stopping cow's milk for a while. Black coffee, herbal tea and have soya milk for my cereal and porridge. If nothing else, I might lose a few ounces


We have tried the various plant based " Milks " over the years. I do like oat milk, especially when used to make porridge, it's very good indeed. We've recently been using a Vanilla flavoured Soya milk and it is outstandingly good with cereals and Porridge. Our granddaughter likes Oatly chocolate milk, again it's good with cereals if you like chocolate, and I do occasionally have chocolate porridge 😮 I've just remembered that I've also tried Pea milk, it's made from yellow split peas and it doesn't taste of peas or anything much, quite pleasant and one I'd buy again.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Success Just had my left ear irrigated Can now hear in stereo instead of mono.


how did you sort this?
Professional intervention/hit squad or DIY?
Ordered this:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162393112791?hash=item25cf6240d7:g:RhMAAOSwzaJYAiRp

looks convincing (to me).

folks nervous about ear wax images could always I suppose use it for certain bike maintenance purposes, sexual purposes, bike sexual purposes.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Tis so ....my right


seems to have an eyeball in it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Dec 2021)

Back from one last West Lothian loop of the year, a bit wet but nice to be out. Feet up for the rest of the year


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Dec 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. Predictions are that 10 inches of snow will fall over most of the UK in the middle of January.
> 
> I had better break out my high density bloomers specially constructed to be impervious to all weather conditions



Yes, I read that about the snow. But, the article I read said it was just going to dump in Wales?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> folks nervous about ear wax images could always I suppose use it for certain bike maintenance purposes, sexual purposes, bike sexual purposes.


Or, apparently, for cleaning keyboard cleaning and puppy whelping ()!

It will be interesting to see (hear!) how you get on with that. I will probably go the DIY route soon too. I got a bass guitar for Christmas and it is making my left ear buzz, which is really irritating. I get it with any reasonably loud noise, and even wind noise when out on my bike. I am fairly sure that the problem is due to wax build-up. Both ears have lost a lot of aural sensitivity recently and feel blocked up.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Dec 2021)

Just deciding the running order of our Party For Two New Year's Bash.

Should be fun.

All the best to all of you Old Codgers for 2022. 👍


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Oh Lord! Please no more earwax  It's very upsetting for some of us.



A few weeks ago, mrs @BoldonLad and myself attended a funeral. Afterwards, in these Covid times, there was no “wake”, but, we were invited for coffee with a few elderly (ie same age as us), acquaintances. The whole conversation was about various ailments; hip replacements; difficult toes nails; ear wax; etc etc. We had nothing to contribute, and, resolved not to repeat the experience.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, I read that about the snow. But, the article I read said it was just going to dump in Wales?




That wouldn't surprise me at all


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just deciding the running order of our Party For Two New Year's Bash.
> 
> Should be fun.
> 
> All the best to all of you Old Codgers for 2022. 👍


Happy New Year old duffer


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> The whole conversation was about various ailments; hip replacements; difficult toes nails; ear wax; etc etc. We had nothing to contribute, and, resolved not to repeat the experience.


At least I mix it up a bit... 

Earwax, earwax, earwax... annoying when learning bass guitar
Sore hips, stiff neck, back pain... make long distance hilly Pennine bike rides hard work
Forgetfulness, fuzzy head, confusion... slow down puzzle game app development


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> At least I mix it up a bit...
> 
> Earwax, earwax, earwax... annoying when learning bass guitar
> Sore hips, stiff neck, back pain... make long distance hilly Pennine bike rides hard work
> Forgetfulness, fuzzy head, confusion... slow down puzzle game app development


You missed dozing off off!


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Translation: We are up our own arses!
> 
> I am really surprised, Paul. It is a great tool to help plan new cycling routes.
> 
> ...


There's quite a difference though between our riding. Very ocassionally I'll have a look to refresh my memory. For example there's a great little lane off the Clitheroe side of Waddy Fell I needed to check last year.

Along with my regular buddies we've done pretty much all the routes which touch the Cumbria, Yorkshire and Cheshire borders so there's not much we need to check out. My heat map has me at as riding approximately 95% of roads in a 40 mile radius.

We're very haphazard in some of our plans which is often "shall we go down here?" We can easily put in 100+ mile loop without having to think about it.

If I'm taking a club group gravel riding I'll go on a recce but only then.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Tis so ....my right


Looks like some other sort of 'ole.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> At least I mix it up a bit...
> 
> Earwax, earwax, earwax... annoying when learning bass guitar
> Sore hips, stiff neck, back pain... make long distance hilly Pennine bike rides hard work
> Forgetfulness, fuzzy head, confusion... slow down puzzle game app development



Set it to music, add a few more verses and you'll have a number one before Easter.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2021)

Given it’s still dismal and drizzly the riverside trail and park were mobbed. Everyone getting their last bit of fresh air and exercise this year.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Very occasionally I'll have a look to refresh my memory. *For example there's a great little lane off the Clitheroe side of Waddy Fell* I needed to check last year.


Through Kitchens, up to Cow Ark - I like that one and usually ride it a couple of times a year. We did it on the Forest of Bowland forum ride last year.

Another one I like is to start to head N from Cow Ark towards Whitewell but take a right onto the lane heading NE towards Newton. Cross the B6478 just above Newton and carry on NE to rejoin the B6478 over there. Take a left and drop down into Slaidburn.

I know my local roads well enough but the area I cover is wider than my detailed knowledge so I plan precise routes and create GPX files for me and other riders to use. I like there to be at least one other person with the route on a GPS for backup. We usually stick to the exact route planned except when something prevents that. 

We had the emergency services block one road once because of an RTA on our route so we had to improvise a diversion. I have whole-GB OS maps on my phone at all useful scales so I can quickly use those to work out alternatives. It has happened a couple of times due to major roadworks too. It is normally possible to sneak through, but I came across one case where the road had ceased to exist and was being dug up to create an industrial estate. In Devon, the route of an old road had been turned into new quarries, and the old quarries into a new road!


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Dec 2021)

Just back from the park with the grandson. We took turns at being in goal while the other tried to score from various distances. We then had a race around an obstacle course followed by a go on the Zip wire where I used the stopwatch on my phone to see who was fastest, finished with a go on the swings and see saw, unfortunately the slide was a bit too small for me. This was all, of course, in the interests of science as we were investigating the various laws of physics 😁
A bit worn out now, but it was great fun 👍


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2021)

Been out working on my new car in shorts and T shirt, and had a good sweat going. Shorts and T shirt in the middle if winter!


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2021)

I like this t shirt logo


----------



## Juan Kog (31 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Been out working on my new car in shorts and T shirt, and had a good sweat going. Shorts and T shirt in the middle if winter!


Drago you go out in shorts and T shirt in sub zero temperatures, because your Well Ard


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Been out working on my new car in shorts and T shirt, and had a good sweat going. Shorts and T shirt in the middle if winter!


New car?
Please tell.......
Shorts and T shirts in winter is pretty normal for folk around here


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2021)

Volvo V70 D5 SE lux impulse purchase. Same 185 motor as my XC90, but nearly half a ton lighter so goes like the clappers. Picture in the Volvo thread.

I don't need it, actually dont have much use for it, but it was a low mileage gem and i couldn't control my urges.

I was fearing the ire of Mrs D but she says she quite likes it!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Shorts and T shirts in winter is pretty normal for folk around here


It is pretty normal for (abnormal!) folk around here too! 

Actually, it has been remarkably mild here today so I would have been happy wandering about dressed like that. Maybe not sitting around outdoors doing nothing, but keeping moving, yes.

I went to Penzance** one Christmas and we went to St Ives on Christmas Eve. I was wearing shorts and tee shirt that day because it was about 16 C. 



** Yes - I do know that is in Cornwall... It's all the SW, innit!


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

A high of 12.9°C in the shade here today.

The "Big Freeze" arrives Monday, down as low as -3°C!


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> how did you sort this?
> Professional intervention/hit squad or DIY?
> Ordered this:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162393112791?hash=item25cf6240d7:g:RhMAAOSwzaJYAiRp
> ...


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2021)

For all who are unable to obtain a Lateral Flow Test Here is an alternative


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Through Kitchens, up to Cow Ark - I like that one and usually ride it a couple of times a year. We did it on the Forest of Bowland forum ride last year.



I guess you mean Twitter Lane which comes out opposite the Red Pump at the far end? It has it's uses when we want to circumnavigate Waddy Fell but usually we go over Waddy, down towards Newton, left for Cow Ark then head for Birdy and Ribchester. It's a great ride. Last summer we went over Cow Ark and it was so hot the tarmac was melting!!


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> For all who are unable to obtain a Lateral Flow Test Here is an alternative
> View attachment 624297


Does it work? How quick are the results?
Can you repeat the test?


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Volvo V70 D5 SE lux impulse purchase. Same 185 motor as my XC90, but nearly half a ton lighter so goes like the clappers. Picture in the Volvo thread.
> 
> I don't need it, actually dont have much use for it, but it was a low mileage gem and i couldn't control my urges.
> 
> I was fearing the ire of Mrs D but she says she quite likes it!


I thought you raged against the car, didn't generally need one, just had use of one when you needed?


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Does it work? How quick are the results?
> Can you repeat the test?





It depends on how long it takes to recover from passing out .Might be better as a stop gap while waiting for your LFT to arrive.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> For all who are unable to obtain a Lateral Flow Test Here is an alternative
> View attachment 624297



Nice one, lol!


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> It depends on how long it takes to recover from passing out .Might be better as a stop gap while waiting for your LFT to arrive.


You mean you're yet to try it!!


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You mean you're yet to try it!!



Yes luckily I’ve got some Lateral Flows left


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2021)

Happy New Year Everyone  I think I'm officially old........ mainly I fancy heading to bed around 10.00pm. Mrs P will not be happy......


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Happy New Year Everyone  I think I'm officially old........ mainly I fancy [heading to bed around 10.00pm. [/B]Mrs P will not be happy......
> 
> View attachment 624343


You canna do that!


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2021)

Quaffing a bottle of Cava Brut and watching YouTube videos before retiring to bed around 10.30. 
Have a Happy New all you old scrotes, see you on the other side.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

Dirk said:


> Quaffing a bottle of Cava Brut and watching YouTube videos before retiring to bed around 10.30.
> Have a Happy New all you old scrotes, see you on the other side.


Did you not see?
You canna do that!


----------



## 12boy (31 Dec 2021)

Just got back from a little spin...13.75 miles in -11C. I have some good wool mittens but the wind goes right through so I made some finger covers for the finger part of the mitts and my finger were fine. My toes didn't fare so well even with hiking boots. I have a pair of Sorel style winter boots that are really bulky but also warmer than the hiking boots. I might try them next. Still, nice to be out and about.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you not see?
> You canna do that!


See what?


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2021)




----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 624350


Nothing like a premature congratulation, is there.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

Anyone else missing Post Reply?


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> I thought you raged against the car, didn't generally need one, just had use of one when you needed?



I bought it for the profit opportunity. With a little work and minimal expense I think I can flip it for a grand profit, maybe 1200 if Im lucky.

I do indeed use my own car very little. It wouldn't start yesterday, slapped it on charge quick before the new battery is ruined through inactivity - while cars are in my ownership the planet is very safe from exhaust pollution, because they never start their engines!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I guess you mean Twitter Lane which comes out opposite the Red Pump at the far end? It has it's uses when we want to circumnavigate Waddy Fell but usually we go over Waddy, down towards Newton, left for Cow Ark then head for Birdy and Ribchester. It's a great ride. Last summer we went over Cow Ark and it was so hot the tarmac was melting!!


(Shaun has been fiddling about with the forum... the edit box looks different! )

No, I mean Cross Lane, higher up... The other lane I mentioned doesn't seem to have a name! At least, OS didn't put it on my maps, and nothing appears on the Google map either...







I really like both of them (as well as the roads that _you_ mention). Worth checking out, if you don't know them! I think I have a couple of photos somewhere taken from the NE lane looking towards the Dales... Ah yes:

Littgull posing for the camera...






And a random cyclist climbing a steep ramp towards me...


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anyone else missing Post Reply?


I've still got that button!

Noisy buggers are letting fireworks off outside... What's that all about? Oh yes, NYE/NYD... Bah humbug, thank goodness that is over for another year! Back to normal now...


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I've still got that button!
> 
> Noisy buggers are letting fireworks off outside... What's that all about? Oh yes, NYE/NYD... Bah humbug, thank goodness that is over for another year! Back to normal now...


Can you post a screenshot of it?

There's fireworks being going off for the last four hours here. A few minutes won't hurt you.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jan 2022)

Anyway 

whatever

Happy New Year to Everyone


including the people who have enough money to recreate an full artillery duel in the Great War (audio only) every Jan 1

Yea Gods the marketing deptartment of the firework compamies have earned their money since about 2000


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can you post a screenshot of it?
> 
> There's fireworks being going off for the last four hours here. A few minutes won't hurt you.


Your wish is my command...


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2022)

Bruce is ignoring the fireworks, hismsnoring uninterrupted. Another reason to have a gun dog as a pet.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Bruce is ignoring the fireworks, hismsnoring uninterrupted. Another reason to have a gun dog as a pet.


That's good. I have known so many dogs that freak out completely.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2022)

Morning and a Happy New Year to all. Hope it’s a happy and healthy one for everyone. Not sure about prosperous the state the country is in! 

The forum doesn’t look quite sorted yet. I only have 9 available emoticons at the moment?

I heard heavy rain overnight so think I’ll do a road walk this morning since it’ll be quiet. I’ll walk out a few miles and then maybe jog back depending on how the legs feel.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jan 2022)

Good morning and Happy New Year everyone ! Awoken by the wind battering against the window. Hoping to enjoy a morning walk before the crowds emerge.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2022)

I wish everyone a happy 2022.
@Drago .....maybe I was a gun dog in a previous life as I was in bed 2230. Lots of fireworks but they did not bother me


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2022)

Good morning, happy new year everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2022)

Morning all. Happy New Year. I've clearly reached the age at which going to bed at 12.30am isn't a good plan. 

I seem to be missing a lot of bits and pieces on here. Most of the text editing features are AWOL. I'll pop out and tell Shaun.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Morning all. Happy New Year. I've clearly reached the age at which going to bed at 12.30am isn't a good plan.
> 
> I seem to be missing a lot of bits and pieces on here. Most of the text editing features are AWOL. I'll pop out and tell Shaun.



Yes, it looks like we've been visited by the gremlins.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, it looks like we've been visited by the gremlins.


I see classic has already started a thread on this problem. Trouble is I don't understand the answers. 😄


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2022)

Testing Opera. Nope!


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I see classic has already started a thread on this problem. Trouble is I don't understand the answers. 😄


I'll have to go look for it.


----------



## Salad Dodger (1 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world, and happy new year to you all.

It's 13 degrees on Planet Thanet, with a spectacular orange sky this morning.

Today, I shall mainly be going for a walk. But I shall also need to split some logs, so that Mrs Salad can once again appease the gods of fire by turning our living room into a working model of the innards of an active volcano....

Keep safe everyone. And keep warm (or in my case meltingly hot!)


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2022)

I'm back. Walked 3.4 miles out a little back road then jogged back. Quite enjoyed it but the heart rate was creeping up towards the end as I tired so need to work on the endurance a bit. Some longer runs at a really gentle pace should hopefully help.

Maybe imagination or placebo effect, but I don't seem to be blowing my nose or clearing my throat so much since I stopped the cow's milk. They do say it has a mucus producing effect. Even if that is the only benefit it is worth persevering I think.

The bath is running so off for a steep now before my porridge.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Happy New Year to all of our contributors. Lets hope all of this Covid nonsense fades away this year.
Off for a doggie walk later.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2022)

Well nothing is working very well using my phone and I don't often use the laptop for CC. I'm sure Shaun will sort it. I have a busyish day so I'm going to disappear and pop back this evening. Please behave. 

Oh and speaking of behaviour. I noticed earwax  was raised again yesterday and now @Mo1959 has mentioned mucus. The later needs nipping in the bud now! As for earwax I feel it needs pointing out wax of any sort only belongs in one place and that's on your bike chain! It's a new year, take time to reflect, consider life, its meaning and ask yourself this "Do I really want to spend the day discussing earwax and mucus?"


----------



## monkers (1 Jan 2022)

A very good morning and a Happy New Year to you all. xx

The forecast is for quite strong winds, but I feel determined to get the bike out - it has been a while. I don't really have other plans.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2022)

Morning crappy hampers and a HAPPY New Year to one and all for 2022.

My news years resolution is to not buy anymore pairs of jeans until all the ones I have are worn out. I have pairs in my wardrobe that still have the labels on them and I bought them a couple of years ago at least 

So that means I will have to start buying something else. How about jumpers 

Horrible night here. High winds for is but luckily no rain.

I see the site isnt working very well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2022)

I have risen!


----------



## Paulus (1 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, and a happy new year to you all.
A bright start to the day here. A long dog walk this morning, followed by something, I've not yet decided what.
Since Christmas day, myself and MrsP have only been eating 1 meal a day, we are stuffed. Is it an age thing where you just can't eat that much anymore?
Breakfast will be a lightly toasted bagel, with some garlic and herb Philadelphia cheese and some smoked salmon.  That will quite possibly be it for the day then.
Anyway, enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Jan 2022)

Good Morning All. Warm and calm in my part of the World.
A Happy Healthy Safe Prosperous ( I think that covers everything) New Year .


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jan 2022)

Happy New Year


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Jan 2022)

Morning folks and happy saturday  Remarkably quiet last night and no drunken lighting of damp squibs ffffttttt pop 
A fresh breeze forecast ****er i said  as i know thats going to be uncomfortable one way or another
I hope Mo enjoys her steep  it did sound like she was putting the porridge in it


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2022)

Morning Happy new year


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2022)

Ahh, I see you get the rest of the smileys if you click on the 3 little vertical dots at the end.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahh, I see you get the rest of the smileys if you click on the 3 little vertical dots at the end.




Stop pressing the buttons for God's sake. You might bugger it up altogether.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jan 2022)

Just done the ironing and now making a loaf


----------



## monkers (1 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Just done the ironing and now making a loaf


When I hear a naturist say they've 'just done the ironing', I get strange visual imagery. I hope you used a cool iron!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jan 2022)

Right - I'm up and awake enough to try to make sense
I've not been on this thread much the last month or so - but I must pay attention more - contact with nice (??) people is good for me!!!

Anyway - I looked at my Strava stats for the year and I cycled over 20 hours most months
but November and December were 10 and 9 

OK weather and illness were involved - but I must try harder - my breathing (asthma and all that) does improve if I push it a bit!


----------



## monkers (1 Jan 2022)

Fifteen minutes of charm from 1956. I just watched this - why can't we have cycle vans with rubber coated hooks on the trains anymore?

https://player.bfi.org.uk/free/film/watch-cyclists-special-1956-online

You might need to sign up to watch, but it's free.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahh, I see you get the rest of the smileys if you click on the 3 little vertical dots at the end.



That doesn't do anything here.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> That doesn't do anything here.


You pressing the right one. Down the bottom right along from the few smileys that are currently shown.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Fifteen minutes of charm from 1956. I just watched this - why can't we have cycle vans with rubber coated hooks on the trains anymore?
> 
> https://player.bfi.org.uk/free/film/watch-cyclists-special-1956-online
> 
> You might need to sign up to watch, but it's free.



A lot of the roads on here are ones I ride, I've got both clips on my computer.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You pressing the right one. Down the bottom right along from the few smileys that are currently shown.
> 
> View attachment 624425



I've found it, thank you, I had two lots of three dots on the top and hadn't seen the third one bottom right.


----------



## monkers (1 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> A lot of the roads on here are ones I ride, I've got both clips on my computer.




Ah, they're on youtube too ~ even easier. Thanks Dave. I enjoy looking at the free stuff on BFI though (and there's no pesky adverts).


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe imagination or placebo effect, bu*t I don't seem to be blowing my nose or clearing my throat so much since I stopped the cow's milk. They do say it has a mucus producing effect*. Even if that is the only benefit it is worth persevering I think.


Research seems to say this is a very common belief - but isn;t actually true

https://adc.bmj.com/content/104/1/91

probably


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Ah, they're on youtube too ~ even easier. Thanks Dave. I enjoy looking at the free stuff on BFI though (and there's no pesky adverts).



Have you seen this one before?


----------



## monkers (1 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Have you seen this one before?



No I hadn't. Thank you ~ good stuff.

We need to ditch our hydrocarbon dependency don't we, and get back to fuelling with carbohydrates instead.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2022)

Found the smilies. The rest of it still isn't working. The plan to walk up Great Hill has been abandoned. Relief.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Found the smilies. The rest of it still isn't working. The plan to walk up Great Hill has been abandoned. Relief.


have you found the new feature button that emits a high-frequency whistle to eject your earwax?


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> No I hadn't. Thank you ~ good stuff.
> 
> We need to ditch our hydrocarbon dependency don't we, and get back to fuelling with carbohydrates instead.



We do, but unfortunately most wont and some can't.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jan 2022)

Back from a very blowy lowish level Pentland walk, quite drizzly in places but it’s brightened up now. Hardly anyone about 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> have you found the new feature button that emits a high-frequency whistle to eject your earwax?



Stop it. This lot will be pressing every button going to try to find it


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm back. Walked 3.4 miles out a little back road then jogged back. Quite enjoyed it but the heart rate was creeping up towards the end as I tired so need to work on the endurance a bit. Some longer runs at a really gentle pace should hopefully help.
> 
> Maybe imagination or placebo effect, but I don't seem to be blowing my nose or clearing my throat so much since I stopped the cow's milk. They do say it has a mucus producing effect. Even if that is the only benefit it is worth persevering I think.
> 
> The bath is running so off for a steep now before my porridge.


About 15 years ago ago I was studying and one of the women on the course was a Kiwi who had sung professionally in the chorus at the Sydney Opera house. She told me that they avoided dairy products due to the phlegmy / snotty effects. I too noticed that I get a sort of " catch " at the back of my throat when I eat cheese after a period of being dairy free.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jan 2022)

Called it a night at 5.15am. Had a right good time just the two of us.

Started the year off at Big Ben chime time with our usual snoggy stuff and then a moan or three about Jools's piss poor show and the BBC's woke offering of Years & Years. How the world is changing.

Didn't think much of the London fireworks either.

Things then improved.

Had fun with letting our Chinese lantern climb into the sky accompanied by the release of giant star confetti 'canons'.

Our own banging tunes and more champagne lifted our spirits.

Mrs SD looked seriously gorgeous all dressed up bopping away to some EDM that we videoed and had a good laugh about.

Fried sausages at 4am were great.

As usual we were the last people up in the village. Miserable buggers - a lot were lights out well before midnight.

Mrs SD now cooking full English which we are now going to scoff.

Happy NY everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> (Shaun has been fiddling about with the forum... the edit box looks different! )
> 
> No, I mean Cross Lane, higher up... The other lane I mentioned doesn't seem to have a name! At least, OS didn't put it on my maps, and nothing appears on the Google map either...
> 
> ...


Yes, Cross Lane is the one I was thinking of as well - with the nasty dip where it crosses the stream with a house on the other side. Tell me this. We usually use this lane from the other end to get to Waddington. Usually down Chaigley to Bashall Town, follow the road round to the left and at The Red Pump turn right on Old Vicarage Lane to join up with Cross Lane. You seem to mainly ride it in the opposite direction. Do you follow Cross Lane up to where it becomes Rabbit Lane?

We use Rabbit Lane if we are coming off Cow Ark from Whitewell.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2022)

> I watched V for Vendetta last night. Quite prescient, I thought.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2022)

New year, same old crap, I've done the ironing this morning, currently theres a large piece of pork and a tray of roast spuds in the oven, and I'll do some veg to go with it. For some reason my Good lady wanted a cooked roast meal at dinner time today, it does smell lovely though.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jan 2022)

Wandered to the end of the road to watch the runners competing in the Broadstone Quarter Marathon. It's a two lap course with a long hill in each lap and a shorter, steeper hill in the first. Perfect running weather about 13 degrees and a slight drizzle starting later in the race. Good to see a few of us oldies out there and still doing it, while the opportunity to tease some of my running friends couldn't be resisted. We walked the route backwards and took advantage of a few cut throughs so we could watch the runners in several places. I did feel a bit guilty as I did have a number but decided I wasn't fit enough to run but it did inspire me to get my running head back on.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2022)

MrsD said she's starting a new diet, so I've put on an appropriate film for her.
The Battle of the Bulge.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Jan 2022)

Happy New Year everybody !! stay safe and enjoy your cycling and walking etc , hope its a great year for everyone who posts here


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD said she's starting a new diet, so I've put on an appropriate film for her.
> The Battle of the Bulge.




Has she slapped you yet?


----------



## monkers (1 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Has she slapped you yet?


He's only being brave because he has a caravan he can sleep in.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2022)

Been sat outside on the patio for the last hour....... very pleasant.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Been sat outside on the patio for the last hour....... very pleasant.


You’d get blown away if you did that here just now. It’s a tad gusty. 🌪️


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD said she's starting a new diet, so I've put on an appropriate film for her.
> The Battle of the Bulge.


You may not laugh quite as loudly when you see the details of the '_Pub lunch just once a month_' diet plan! 



PaulSB said:


> Yes, Cross Lane is the one I was thinking of as well - with the nasty dip where it crosses the stream with a house on the other side. Tell me this. We usually use this lane from the other end to get to Waddington. Usually down Chaigley to Bashall Town, follow the road round to the left and at The Red Pump turn right on Old Vicarage Lane to join up with Cross Lane. You seem to mainly ride it in the opposite direction. Do you follow Cross Lane up to where it becomes Rabbit Lane?
> 
> We use Rabbit Lane if we are coming off Cow Ark from Whitewell.


My Ribble Valley forum rides often used to go to Waddington to stop at the Country Kitchen cafe but I think that closed permanently at the start of the pandemic? We used to go directly along Twitter Lane.

We would either return that way, or go over Waddington Fell, or head up Cross Lane. From Cross Lane I have always gone up to Rabbit Lane. I realised a few weeks ago that I have never actually done that little stretch of Old Vicarage Lane.

Like you, from Cow Ark I would go to Waddington via Rabbit Lane.

If heading for Cow Ark from Longridge or Chipping I usually go up the Roman road. From Whitewell I would take the direct route up the tough climb of Hall Hill.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jan 2022)

Afternoon all , long, dog walk done, MrsP feed the ducks, geese and other waterfowl at one of the local ponds.🦆
A bit of tidying up in the garden and then we set up the ring 4 video door bell. It was bought by our son for Christmas. It is now linked to our mobile 'phones and the Alexa that our daughter bought us. Our kids are trying to get us into the 21st century.


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Jan 2022)

Afternoon all and a happy new year
Just back after our first proper walk outside in 10 days after covid isolating.
God it was good ,I’ve really missed the outdoors, but god it was hard work . And now I I want to do is have a sleep which I cannot do as I have to finish stripping the wallpaper in the toilet and bathroom before the work men come on Tuesday to fit a new one. I’ve spent a whole day on it so far and normally that would have been enough time to do it in , but I’ve just got no energy at the moment.
Ahh well , I have to look on the bright side , it could have been a lot worse .
Ps I've just had to post on my phone as nothing works at all on the forum when using the iPad 😠


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all and a happy new year
> Just back after our first proper walk outside in 10 days after covid isolating.
> God it was good ,I’ve really missed the outdoors, but god it was hard work . And now I I want to do is have a
> which I cannot do as I have to finish stripping the wallpaper in the toilet and bathroom before the work men come on Tuesday to fit a new one. I’ve spent a whole day on it so far and normally that would have been enough time to do it in , but I’ve just got no energy at the moment.
> ...



I'm the other way around - I can post on my lappie (Windows) but not on my phone (Android).


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm the other way around - I can post on my lappie (Windows) but not on my phone (Android).


Seems to work on mine! (Android Marshmallow)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Seems to work on mine! (Android Marshmallow)



Android 9 Pie.


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Jan 2022)

afternoon folks  have sorted my smoke alarm problem out and got a refund, The guy on ebay apologised and said he's had a lot of returns of non working alarms [they go off for no reason]. I thought hmmmm selling dodgy alarms could get someone killed....anything to make a profit these days  i bought another from a seller with 100% feedback 
All the local rabbits have snuffed it! there was thousands but mixy has done for them. I rode over the train tracks the other day and a rabbit was just sitting there between the lines looking like it wanted to end it all ! Thing is they go blind and dont know where they are. I guess population explosions do come to an end one way or another....


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Android 9 Pie.


I'll go upstairs and try it on my tablet. I think that has v11?

I'll be back...


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'll go upstairs and try it on my tablet. I think that has v11?
> 
> I'll be back...


Yes, that works too! (Android 11)

Obviously, the 10 inch screen is bigger than a phone screen, so that might make a difference?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Ps I've just had to post on my phone as nothing works at all on the forum when using the iPad 😠


My track record with technology isn’t good but for info it appears to be working fine from my ipad. (It’s a few years old, running 12.5.5)


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2022)

Fine on my iPad too.

Another walk done. Blustery but dry. Really busy and the car park at the local park was almost full too.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2022)

Knowing how easy Claire finds our lingo I thought she might like this New Year saying.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Knowing how easy Claire finds our lingo I thought she might like this New Year saying.
> 
> 
> View attachment 624479


What the hell is that


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2022)

Looks like new 'forum trophies' have been added in the software upgrade. I just got them for 13 and 14 years membership!


----------



## 12boy (1 Jan 2022)

Ano prospero y feliz, compadres.
Lucked out last night fer sure. I forgot to leave a faucet dripping and fortunately the pipes did not freeze. It had warmed up to -21 C by 8 am, though. 
Prolly have the small eats dinner tonight although if Mrs 12 doesn't fancy that I've a 2 1/2 beef roast that I can cut up and make stew with. A hearty stew wouldn't go amiss on a cold night.
I might try another ride today with my Sorels. Although it is cold, the sun is shining in a cloudless sky. I can always futz around the 'hood.
Mrs 12 insisted we watch The Wind and the Lion last night. Wasn't too bad.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Looks like new 'forum trophies' have been added in the software upgrade. I just got them for 13 and 14 years membership!


Same here, 13 and 14 years in.🏆🏆


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> Lucked out last night fer sure. I forgot to leave a faucet dripping and fortunately the pipes did not freeze. It had warmed up to -21 C by 8 am, though.


I'd never heard of that anti-freezing technique! I imagine that you need to be chucking away a fair amount of water for that to work?

I had a freeze-up in my unheated house once. I got up in my attic bedroom and headed downstairs towards the bathroom. I heard the sound of gushing water, ran in, and found a split water pipe to the water heater spraying water out. Enough water had escaped to bring an area of the ceiling below down, but overall I was lucky. I reckon I caught it within a minute or two of the burst. If I had been out all day and come back to it then the damage could have been much worse. My house insurance covered me for nearly all of the repair costs.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jan 2022)

Well that's the first day nearly over, only 364 days to go


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Well that's the first day nearly over, only 364 days to go


Soon be Christmas.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2022)

@Juan Kog, ave a gander
https://www.irishexaminer.com/lifestyle/arid-30821531.html

6th January Little Christmas!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Well that's the first day nearly over, only 364 days to go



Wait till you get to day 320. It’ll blow your mind


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2022)

@Chief Broom Just happened to be browsing Struan Motors in Dundee and saw this low mileage Berlingo. https://www.struans.com/used/citroe...feel-16-bluehdi-100-5dr/dundee/angus/20238408


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> @Juan Kog, ave a gander
> https://www.irishexaminer.com/lifestyle/arid-30821531.html
> 
> 6th January Little Christmas!


Every day is January 6th for Mrs JK ……………..


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> @Chief Broom Just happened to be browsing Struan Motors in Dundee and saw this low mileage Berlingo. https://www.struans.com/used/citroe...feel-16-bluehdi-100-5dr/dundee/angus/20238408


Hi Mo thanks for thinking of me  im still skint at the moment and wont be looking for a while [its this time of year..makes me head off into fantasy land] but it wont be that long. I quite like the idea of a new XL version so's i can rob a bank and fill it with bags of cash!


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi Mo thanks for thinking of me  im still skint at the moment and wont be looking for a while [its this time of year..makes me head off into fantasy land] but it wont be that long. I quite like the idea of a new XL version so's i can rob a bank and fill it with bags of cash!


Sorry CB I can see a problem you need to rob a bank to buy the XL version, before robbing another bank for more cash .


----------



## 12boy (1 Jan 2022)

ColinJ....the idea is if there is even a few drops every minute the moving water won't freeze. It isn't just the pipes in the house as the ground as well. Usually a night of cold isn't the problem, it is when you have a week or two when it doesn't get over -17C in the warm part of the day. I took my youngest to the Mayo Clinic in Rochester Minnesota for a couple of weeks and -18C was the high. The Mayo is a big deal and affiliates with 2 other large hospitals. These buildings and much of downtown Rochester are connected by sky tunnels and underground walkways so you can travel around without ever going outside.
They saved his life when the Casper docs could not figure out he could not get enough Vitamin D from food or sunlight. I'm


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2022)

I think that @12boy might have frozen to death mid-sentence...! 

Too cold for me, that is.

When I was on my final vigil for my mother it was a bitterly cold night by UK standards - about -12C. I went for a short stroll round the hospital grounds and 15 minutes of it was enough for me. It was only bearable because there was no wind.

I suppose if you are expecting bitter winters then you adapt by wearing appropriate clothing, but I was dressed for 0-10C NOT -12C!


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2022)

Anything lower than 0°C is feckin cold here!


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Anything lower than 0°C is feckin cold here!


Snow and minus 3°C for the country from Monday.
You have been warned!!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

All tucked up nice and cosy.
Sound asleep.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2022)

Good Morning. It's been pouring with rain overnight so I suspect doing much outside will be off the agenda. There's a mountain of ironing which I'm about to start after I've found something to watch on Netflix. Speaking of which we watched "Don't Look Up" on NYE - great film which I highly recommend.

I ordered a new phone on December 27th which Curry's confirmed would be delivered on January 4th. I received an email overnight saying the order has been cancelled for one of four issues; invalid PAC code, payment issues, technical issues, lack of stock. The PAC isn't applicable as it's an outright purchase, my bank hasn't notified a payment issue, so that leaves the last two. I just tried re-ordering to the point of payment and was able to order for Home Delivery at 2.00pm on January 4th. Samsung UK are offering delivery on January 13th

So I think a phone call is needed...............................


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks, daughter and grandson heading back to Leeds this morning, it’s been really great having them stay. It’s going to seem a bit empty with just myself and Mrs Tenkaykev rattling around. We’re planning a trip to Edinburgh in March, depending on the plague situation.
Dull and 13degrees at the moment, time for a walk soon, but first coffee ☕️☕️


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2022)

Morning. Took for ever to get to sleep so just up. 

Not quite as mild this morning but off for my usual walk soon after my coffee and browse.


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2022)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2022)

Damn, the rain has just come on. Too much to expect a dry walk  Oh well, I won’t melt


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2022)

Morning. Cooler here as well. 8 deg. Supposed to be going cooler as the week goes on.

Very breezy last night but no rain. Still breezy here but not as bad as it was.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Doggie dragging first thing. The old girl would much rather be tucked up in bed these days. 
Sunday lunch booked at the Crown in West Down.


----------



## Salad Dodger (2 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world!

It's fairly bright on Planet Thanet today, but breezy. Currently 12 degrees, and Mrs Salad proposes that we go out for a walk and get our breakfast at the 'spoons. Suits me....

The forecast is for rain this afternoon, so we had better get our walk and any shopping done this morning.

Stay safe everyone, and keep warm!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, bright and windy here.
Caught up with the final episode of The Girl Before last night, not bad.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2022)

Back from a rather lethargic walk. After having a bit more energy yesterday and managing my little run, I am paying for it today along with the lack of sleep. I am seriously wondering about fibromyalgia. So many of the symptoms are exactly how I feel. Chronic insomnia, aches and pains, headaches, lethargy that's made worse if I overdo exercise. Notoriously difficult to diagnose and no cure anyway other than lifestyle and diet changes.


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  looks reasonable out there so will go for a spin in a while 
Bit annoyed with Tesco's as in my last delivery all the bread was close to its use by date. Getting a decent loaf here from the corner shop isnt going to happen. Cant bake my own as i havent got an oven. The universe is conspiring to deprive me of a munchable wholemeal


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  looks reasonable out there so will go for a spin in a while
> Bit annoyed with Tesco's as in my last delivery all the bread was close to its use by date. Getting a decent loaf here from the corner shop isnt going to happen. Cant bake my own as i havent got an oven. The universe is conspiring to deprive me of a munchable wholemeal


Have you got a freezer? Bread freezes well and just take out how many slices you need at a time. Straight in the toaster for toast, or a minute in the micro at defrost for making sandwiches.


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you got a freezer? Bread freezes well and just take out how many slices you need at a time. Straight in the toaster for toast, or a minute in the micro at defrost for making sandwiches.


Morning Mo, yes i do, i order 5 loaves from Tesco and put them in the freezer. What they sent was noticibly unfresh and dont want to eat it. I did put rather terse notes on 'substitutions "dont send me stale bread" 
Re-your diet, i wondered whether 'ready meals' arent good for you. Can you eat more fresh fruit n veg? and get a good cook book!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning Mo, yes i do, i order 5 loaves from Tesco and put them in the freezer. What they sent was noticibly unfresh and dont want to eat it. I did put rather terse notes on 'substitutions "dont send me stale bread"
> Re-your diet, i wondered whether 'ready meals' arent good for you. Can you eat more fresh fruit n veg? and get a good cook book!


I try to stick to the healthier ranges but I do need to up the fruit and veg a bit as it's usually just the odd apple, banana or tangerine. Can't see me ever bothering to cook to be honest. It just seem too much effort and faff with all the ingredients you seem to need for any recipe I've looked at.


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I try to stick to the healthier ranges but I do need to up the fruit and veg a bit as it's usually just the odd apple, banana or tangerine. Can't see me ever bothering to cook to be honest. It just seem too much effort and faff with all the ingredients you seem to need for any recipe I've looked at.


C'mon Mo priorities! your health and well being are important! Cooking can be quite enjoyable when you get into it. Indian food is particularly healthy, all those spices,ginger and garlic whizzing around your system will get you running up your hill like a greyhound on amphetamines!


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Snow and minus 3°C for the country from Monday.
> You have been warned!!


Nah!
11°C forecast here for Monday, dropping to 5° - 7° in the week, before lifting again.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2022)

Morning all


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2022)

Does anyone else have the rather nasty pale orange background in the posting text box? I have it on both laptop and mobile if I have the tool bar enabled


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I try to stick to the healthier ranges but I do need to up the fruit and veg a bit as it's usually just the odd apple, banana or tangerine. Can't see me ever bothering to cook to be honest. It just seem too much effort and faff with all the ingredients you seem to need for any recipe I've looked at.


Mo........a slow cooker is cheap.
You need maybe 6-8
spices** (which are cheap).
Lamb, chicken, beef or a load of veg. Throw some spices in.....easy peasy .
A packet of easy cook rice or spag.
So many easy recipes available.
**it can seem daunting as there are so many but you can easily narrow it down.
Go for it Mo.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Does anyone else have the rather nasty pale orange background in the posting text box? I have it on both laptop and mobile if I have the tool bar enabled


Yep. I have that as well


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Does anyone else have the rather nasty pale orange background in the posting text box? I have it on both laptop and mobile if I have the tool bar enabled


I hit “ reply” to boast of my pristine white screen, only to be taken to an anaemic custard screen 🤔


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. I have that as well


#metoo


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I try to stick to the healthier ranges but I do need to up the fruit and veg a bit as it's usually just the odd apple, banana or tangerine. Can't see me ever bothering to cook to be honest. It just seem too much effort and faff with all the ingredients you seem to need for any recipe I've looked at.


 
I have to agree with you, I like cooking, but cooking for one is a lot of hard work just for one meal.
That's why I do batch cooking making meals 4-5 for at least and put them in the freezer to use later.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I have to agree with you, I like cooking, but cooking for one is a lot of hard work just for one meal.
> That's why I do batch cooking making meals 4-5 for at least and put them in the freezer to use later.


Can you freeze mince pies


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Does anyone else have the rather nasty pale orange background in the posting text box? I have it on both laptop and mobile if I have the tool bar enabled


Me too. Seems to of happened after @Shaun upgraded/cleaned up the site on new years eve.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Can you freeze mince pies


Yes you can.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Can you freeze mince pies


Yes and I do and fruit cake


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I hit “ reply” to boast of my pristine white screen, only to be taken to an anaemic custard screen 🤔



Mines the same


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2022)

Thunderstorms this afternoon for me and a few others
I get a yellow screen, but it's better than yellow snow


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning. It's been pouring with rain overnight so I suspect doing much outside will be off the agenda. There's a mountain of ironing which I'm about to start after I've found something to watch on Netflix. Speaking of which we watched "Don't Look Up" on NYE - great film which I highly recommend.
> 
> I ordered a new phone on December 27th which Curry's confirmed would be delivered on January 4th. I received an email overnight saying the order has been cancelled for one of four issues; invalid PAC code, payment issues, technical issues, lack of stock. The PAC isn't applicable as it's an outright purchase, my bank hasn't notified a payment issue, so that leaves the last two. I just tried re-ordering to the point of payment and was able to order for Home Delivery at 2.00pm on January 4th. Samsung UK are offering delivery on January 13th
> 
> So I think a phone call is needed...............................


Won't you have to wait until you get the phone, so that you can make that phone call?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Nah!
> 11°C forecast here for Monday, dropping to 5° - 7° in the week, before lifting again.


Don't say you weren't warned when it does happen.

Arrived/starting a day early here.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Can you freeze mince pies


Don't think he gives them time to cool down, much less freeze them.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Don't say you weren't warned when it does happen.
> 
> Arrived/starting a day early here.


I'll believe it when I see it.
We rarely get snow/ sub zero temperatures here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jan 2022)

Bucketing down here now. Just had beans on toast, really enjoyable after so much rich food over the past week or so.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2022)

The rain has arrived .
It's still quite warm though.


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> The rain has arrived .
> It's still quite warm though.


It’s raining here now . The BBC forecast rain arriving 13.00 , so I planned a morning only ride . I got home at 12.50 , started raining 13.10. . This morning it could have been the 2nd of March ,13.5 degrees and a mixture of clouds and blue sky with sunshine.


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Yes and I do and fruit cake


I freeze small blocks of fruit cake to take cycling .It’s great on the bike fuel, far more palatable than those over priced energy bars .


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Jan 2022)

Afternoon folks  my poem 'The Hill' came back to bite me on the r's  a 15mph sidewind turned into a full on headwind....if there had been a sofa on the side of the road i couldnt have resisted and would've flopped down on it , but got to the top..just! 
Anyhow it was nice to be out and waved at variety of other cyclist- electric/racer/mtb


----------



## gavroche (2 Jan 2022)

Bonjour. After looking at the sky and although it looked a bit grey, I decided to do my first ride of the new year. Big mistake !!!
Within 10 minutes of my ride, the heavens opened and I got truly drenched. I did manage to do 19 kms in the pouring rain. 
The bike needs a good clean now and I definitively am a fair weather rider as I don't intend to repeat another ride like that.


----------



## 12boy (2 Jan 2022)

Today will be a 31/31 day....31F and 31 mph winds. I did ride a few miles yesterday to check out my Sorels and my mitten bags. Still a little cool on dem toes but better than boots. Sure felt awkward with those big suckers on my feet.
Last night's small eats were good...Mrs 12 put away quite a bit of mini beef wellingtons, mini wieners in a pastry shell,fruit salad, mini quiches, tempura shrimp and carrot and blue cheese dressing which she made.
I have been making sort of a box from old kraft paper type work folders upon which I will glue black canvas to make sort of a basket/bag thingy which will be attached to the Al bagframe which clips on the front block of my Brompton. I have a big shopping bag setup but it is a real drag in a headwind. This smaller one will hold 4-5 library books, my water flask and tool roll and perhaps a few paper towels for when the toilet paper in the bike trail PortaPottis is absent. Something to do when going outside is sub optimal.
I read a book put out by Men's Health that espoused a weight loss diet that instead of focusing on denying yourself certain foods stressed eating what you should to be healthy. After you eat all the good stuff you are too full to eat empty calories. just a thought to encourage eating lots of veg, protein and nonprocessed stuff.
Be well and safe and enjoy that four pounds of oatmeal and kale daily.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Thunderstorms this afternoon for me and a few others


Didn't get our thunderstorms


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2022)

The wind and rain is back with a vengeance here.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2022)

We are having soup and home made bread. It's turned out really well (the bread that is) not the soup


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Didn't get our thunderstorms


Ask for a refund.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Afternoon folks  my poem 'The Hill' came back to bite me on the r's  a 15mph sidewind turned into a full on headwind....if there had been a sofa on the side of the road i couldnt have resisted and would've flopped down on it , but got to the top..just!
> Anyhow it was nice to be out and waved at variety of other cyclist- electric/racer/mtb


I had to use bottom gear again on my hill too this morning


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> I read a book put out by Men's Health that espoused a weight loss diet that instead of focusing on denying yourself certain foods stressed eating what you should to be healthy. After you eat all the good stuff you are too full to eat empty calories. just a thought to encourage eating lots of veg, protein and nonprocessed stuff.


I agree. Here is a salad that I made for myself to eat in one sitting...






Take a look at the info here...






28 calories for that whole bag!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2022)

Gotta love Curry's. The very helpful guy couldn't understand why my order was cancelled and suggested I reorder after checking with my bank that all was good.

Phoned the bank and yes Curry's had taken full payment on December 27th. Phoned Curry's and a very helpful lady eventually worked out the order was cancelled because I had ordered a bundle, phone +case. The case isn't available so the whole order gets cancelled. Yes, a refund has been processed.

Placed a new order and ordered the case direct from Samsung. Sorted.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> ....
> I read a book put out by Men's Health that espoused a weight loss diet that instead of focusing on denying yourself certain foods stressed eating what you should to be healthy. After you eat all the good stuff you are too full to eat empty calories. just a thought to encourage eating lots of veg, protein and nonprocessed stuff.
> Be well and safe and enjoy that four pounds of oatmeal and kale daily.



About 25 years ago, I suffered a heart-attack. After leaving hospital, one of the things I was advised to do was to improve my diet, and, to lose weight. I was given dietary advice by a dietician. My initial reaction was one of surprise, since it appeared I was being advised to eat more (but different) food that I had formerly. Much to my surprise, I did lose weight, although I did appear to be eating more "volume". 

After the success with the diet, I took up cycling, and, lost even more weight.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2022)

I am absolutely hopeless at 'portion control'. If I like to eat or drink something then I either have lots of it, or none of it, not somewhere in between. I am constantly amazed at how some people can make a 125g bar of Fruit & Nut chocolate last a week... That's 6 minutes worth isn't it?  As long as I don't start something more-ish, I am fine.

It is why I had to give up alcohol. I'd have a swift half, but then rapidly progress to another 5 or 6 pints. Yes, that _WAS_ a reduction from the 10-12 pints that I would have had in an evening as a young man, but only because my body couldn't handle that much beer any more.

It's over 9 years since I gave up the booze and normally I don't miss it, but tonight I got a text from someone thanking me for the 3 bottles of bitter that I had bought him for Christmas. He included a photo of the 3 different ales. I hadn't bought the beer in person, rather I had provided the money for the beer to be bought on my behalf. I actually started salivating looking at the bottles! Wow, I fancied settling down to watch a film with those by my side. I can't trust myself though - I'll settle for a nice mug of tea instead!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am absolutely hopeless at 'portion control'. If I like to eat or drink something then I either have lots of it, or none of it, not somewhere in between. I am constantly amazed at how some people can make a 125g bar of Fruit & Nut chocolate last a week... *That's 6 minutes worth isn't it?*  As long as I don't start something more-ish, I am fine.
> 
> It is why I had to give up alcohol. I'd have a swift half, but then rapidly progress to another 5 or 6 pints. Yes, that _WAS_ a reduction from the 10-12 pints that I would have had in an evening as a young man, but only because my body couldn't handle that much beer any more.
> 
> It's over 9 years since I gave up the booze and normally I don't miss it, but tonight I got a text from someone thanking me for the 3 bottles of bitter that I had bought him for Christmas. He included a photo of the 3 different ales. I hadn't bought the beer in person, rather I had provided the money for the beer to be bought on my behalf. I actually started salivating looking at the bottles! Wow, I fancied settling down to watch a film with those by my side. I can't trust myself though - I'll settle for a nice mug of tea instead!


That long!
You do better than me.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2022)

I've just noticed that All4 has all the series of _Cheers _available. I enjoyed that when it was first screened so I might dip into it from time to time. I wonder if it will still seem funny now...?


----------



## monkers (3 Jan 2022)

Where is everyone? Duvet day is it?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Where is everyone? Duvet day is it?


 I've been contemplating stuff!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2022)

Good morning. Very windy all night and is still blowing hard, rather happy I'm not riding today.

I'm meeting my best friend for coffee and chat. A few reasons but mainly this awful virus have meant this is only the second time in two years we've been able to get together properly. Yes, we've done several two metre apart doorstep chats and lots of WhatsApp but it's not the same. Really looking forward to this.

I'll try to get the housework done later as it's a busy week ahead.

The sickly orange screen seems to have disappeared.


----------



## monkers (3 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've been contemplating stuff!


I was contemplating an early morning ride. The forecast said only10% chance of precipitation. Now it says it is dry in Rye, chilling'em in Gillingham, a shower on the Gower, and you there in Lee rain shall thwart thee. I was going to cycle to Hissing Down but cycling and umbrellas aren't the greatest mix.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> About 25 years ago, I suffered a heart-attack. After leaving hospital, one of the things I was advised to do was to improve my diet, and, to lose weight. I was given dietary advice by a dietician. My initial reaction was one of surprise, since it appeared I was being advised to eat more (but different) food that I had formerly. Much to my surprise, I did lose weight, although I did appear to be eating more "volume".
> 
> After the success with the diet, I took up cycling, and, lost even more weight.


In diet terms this is my experience. 7/8 years ago I was 88kgs which I slowly whittled down to 76/77 but couldn't reduce further. With some help from a friend with a deep interest in these things I learned the importance of using the correct fuels. As she put it "you think you're eating well and compared to many you are." She taught me how to eat what I needed to have the energy for my lifestyle and no more.

My fighting weight is 71kg though I can squeeze it to 70.5. Today I'm 73.6 which I need to shift and is because I've only ridden 13 times in two months, winter weight gain and Christmas. The fight back has started!!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2022)

I've just read a post I made earlier about bikes. I described myself as "uncompostable" in that post........corrected now.........must pay more attention!


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks, carer here at half six this morning, it was half nine yesterday, its dark, cold and wet under foot , I'm not sure what we're doing today, no club tonight.


----------



## monkers (3 Jan 2022)

Good morning all. Rain stop play here. Hope it's better today and all day where you are.

It's really annoying! I bought a new bike and I'm not going to spend any time on it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, today is set to be wet.
Watched Downton the Movie yesterday, very enjoyable 😍


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Good morning all. Rain stop play here. Hope it's better today and all day where you are.
> 
> It's really annoying! I bought a new bike and I'm not going to spend any time on it.


Oooooooo do tell. Pictures please. What is it?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2022)

Morning. Good grief. Longest lie in years. I seem to be taking longer and longer to fall asleep. I heard the rain during the night anyway. Still raining. Quick coffee, don the waterproofs and get a quick walk before breakfast.


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2022)

I'm sat here in my cycle gear, my bikes in the kitchen ready to go, I've just looked out the window and its raining, theres no rain on the forecast for here.


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2022)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2022)

Coooeee. Another blowy night for us but looking on the bright side at least it's at night and not during the day, well not as much anyway.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (3 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Good morning all. Rain stop play here. Hope it's better today and all day where you are.
> 
> It's really annoying! I bought a new bike and I'm not going to spend any time on it.


Oooh you tease. Pictures please.


----------



## Salad Dodger (3 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world!

It's a dull and overcast 9 degrees on Planet Thanet. The BBC weather forecast is for a mix of sunny spells and cloudy spells, but it seems the weather hasn't had that memo yet.

I need to go for a good walk today, to wake myself up, and then I need to look for some new songs for the uke band to have a stab at on Wednesday night.

Keep warm and safe, everyone!


----------



## monkers (3 Jan 2022)

Paul SB asked ...Oooooooo do tell. Pictures please. What is it?



Paulus said:


> Oooh you tease. Pictures please.



I don't have any yet. But I bought one of these in this colour, and the ride is just beautiful. I've removed all those horrid wheel stickers though - I'm sticker averse in all things!






Better pictures and review here ...

https://www.sportive.com/cycling-re...-stc-disc-review-a-superlative-endurance-bike


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2022)

I was listening to Terry Wogan on YouTube last night doing the Janet and John ditties. It was quite funny


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Yesterday morning I heard a couple of loud 'booms'. Apparently there was a big fire and explosions at a warehouse in Tiverton. Must have been loud - Tiverton is 36 miles away!

Just noticed that my reply box has stopped turning custard yellow.
Someone's been tinkering overnight. Anyone else noticed?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yesterday morning I heard a couple of loud 'booms'. Apparently there was a big fire and explosions at a warehouse in Tiverton. Must have been loud - Tiverton is 36 miles away!
> 
> ...




Yep. Mine is white again. Hoorah


----------



## pawl (3 Jan 2022)

Finished watching stay close on Netflix Well worth a watch if you like mystery thrillers IRS an adaptation of the book by Harling Corba n


----------



## Chief Broom (3 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  big question mark on the weather today- sleet,gales,rain who knows....The local rabbit population have definitely all gone to meet their maker, not one to be seen, at least i wont have to be brushing turds of my tyres.
Found the expensive bikes thread interesting, can imagine one day spending 1k or more but have a sneaking suspicion im going to prefer riding my good old 201


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2022)

Some of my longest and most enjoyable rides have actually been on a Cube Peloton that I picked up from Chain Reaction reduced to £450. Has a triple Sora set up and has changed gears perfectly from day one. More expensive isn't always better, at least not by much.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yesterday morning I heard a couple of loud 'booms'. Apparently there was a big fire and explosions at a warehouse in Tiverton. Must have been loud - Tiverton is 36 miles away!
> 
> ...


Nowt to do with me!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2022)

We have traded in the high winds of last night foe torrential rain now. Even the guttering couldn't cope. Must be some leaves stuck somewhere. 

Lamb casserole is in the slow cooker. Dishes washed and put away, bed made and about to whiz round with the vacuum.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Yesterday morning I heard a couple of loud 'booms'. Apparently there was a big fire and explosions at a warehouse in Tiverton. Must have been loud - Tiverton is 36 miles away!


Perhaps Basil Brush has been spending the New Year in Devon 🦊


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jan 2022)




----------



## monkers (3 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Perhaps Basil Brush has been spending the New Year in Devon 🦊


Or Baldrick reciting his war poem using a loud hailer.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jan 2022)

My nephew has just brought round my Christmas present £75 Amazon gift voucher


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2022)

Mr WD went out and cleared the gutter. And typical the rain has stopped


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2022)

I have bimbled, I've ridden my Eathorpe loop this morning, 28 miles, the rain first thing was just a wandering shower and though it it was a bit murky first thing, I was out at twenty past eight, it turned into a nice cycling morning, cool, bright and a bit breezy, it rained when I was almost home, I was at the top of Sewall Highway when it started but it was just another wandering shower and didn't last long. It was a hard, slow ride, the first one after Xmas always is, but I wasn't in good form before Xmas so if it continues I'll have to get some time on the turbo. I enjoyed the ride, it was just nice to get out the house for a few hours, ride took me about two and a half hours.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> My nephew has just brought round my Christmas present £75 Amazon gift voucher


Could've rounded it up to a ton.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jan 2022)

Just back from a walk with Mrs Tenkaykev, just over 8Km. I was wearing a new pair of trainers that I got for Christmas, Hoka Bondi 7. They're extremely well cushioned and very comfortable, they're also a uniform black in colour so they don't stand out like a lot of trainers do. I noticed that the Daffodils are coming out, about 4" - 5" at the moment.
Time for a bite to eat 👍


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Paul SB asked ...Oooooooo do tell. Pictures please. What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super. Looks a very nice bike with good reviews. Enjoy. I hope she earns a place in your heart.........well that's what good bikes do to me! 

Just got home from coffee with my friend and delighted to see her so well. Bite of lunch then it's out on the training loop. I've made a resolution.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD went out and cleared the gutter. And typical the rain has stopped


Why couldn't you have cleared the gutter?


----------



## monkers (3 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Super. Looks a very nice bike with good reviews. Enjoy. I hope she earns a place in your heart.........well that's what good bikes do to me!
> 
> Just got home from coffee with my friend and delighted to see her so well. Bite of lunch then it's out on the training loop. I've made a resolution.



Thanks Paul. The finish is superb if a bit old school looking.

I've swapped the saddle to my fave (SQ Labs), changed the stem to shorten the reach by 10mm and changed the bars to reduce the width by 40mm. Saved a little weight with each of those swaps too.

The wheels are Fulcrum and light enough, but the 28 mm tyres weighed 410g each! So they've given way to a waiting pair of 25mm Conti 5000s.

And I've added a 4iiii power meter for good measure. I've got it more to the way I like it. I think for outright pace the Trek Emonda I have just pips it uphills, but it is very close. The real difference is the ride quality - I've never ridden a bike that just doesn't transmit road shock and buzz like the Orro; it just seems to dial the worst of it without any suspension system at all - very plush in comparison. So I'm sure it'll be my companion on longer rides with one coming up soon. I'm planning to ride it to visit my favourite cousin in Frome.

I actually bought two bikes on the same day from different places! I'm keeping both of those, and the Emonda when I get it back from repair.

Not sure I should give this bike female pronouns; I call it Zorro the Orro.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why couldn't you have cleared the gutter?




Don't be stupid....


----------



## Chief Broom (3 Jan 2022)

Afternoon folks  My local 'Mac the Knife' or Mrs Mac the Knife as its a female just appeared outside my window having its dinner


----------



## 12boy (3 Jan 2022)

I really should keep my weight at 69.5 kg and 13 % body fat and 42% muscle but I have crept up to 70.g kg, 14% and 41% and will have trouble losing that for the next couple of months. The high winter winds and below freezing temps at this time of year make biking less fun if not outright dangerous so I find myself doing more and more resistance type training. Of course, as my activity drops my gluttony increases....the wind is by far the more challenging as 60 mph gusts can knock me on my keister or move me over into traffic. I will probably drive to pay my storage fee this week and if so, I think I can find room in my garage for my Nordic Track ski exerciser which I stored there. Truly boring but it does provide a different workout than lifting weights or walking.
Tomorrow I will have second vein procedure on my leg, but I can still walk for exercise for the 2 week healing period. 
The beef stew with carrot, onion and spuds, avec cheesy cornbread I made yesterday was palatable to Mrs 12, who ate a good amount of it. The chemo she has gives her the heartburn from hell and it is good to see her enjoy her grub.
Be well and safe. And thanks for letting me bitch and moan. Hasta luego.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Where is everyone? Duvet day is it?


It was for _me _- I didn't get up until 13:40!  I was awake earlier but the roads were wet and rain threatened so I gave up on the idea of going out on my bike for a 2 hour ride. I stayed in bed solving crosswords and playing computer games.

It turned out that a 2 hour ride would not have been a good idea anyway. I was feeling ill in mid-to-late-December and have only ridden 6 km in the 17 days. I haven't done much walking either. Basically I have been stuck indoors feeling below par most of the time. I decided to do my '2 hills, 6 km shopping loop' on my singlespeed bike today just to get out of house for a while. It soon became clear that I had no oomph whatsoever. Worse than that though, the cool air felt like it was burning the inside of my lungs. It was as if I had inhaled chilli powder! Whatever bug I'd had in December seems to have done something to my lungs to leave them very sensitive to even slight cold. 

I'll try to get out on these 6 km local loops a few more times until feel up to doing longer rides. I want to be doing more interesting rides again before the end of January, weather permitting.



PaulSB said:


> In diet terms this is my experience. 7/8 years ago I was 88kgs which I slowly whittled down to 76/77 but couldn't reduce further. With some help from a friend with a deep interest in these things I learned the importance of using the correct fuels. As she put it "you think you're eating well and compared to many you are." She taught me how to eat what I needed to have the energy for my lifestyle and no more.
> 
> My fighting weight is 71kg though I can squeeze it to 70.5. Today I'm 73.6 which I need to shift and is because I've only ridden 13 times in two months, winter weight gain and Christmas. The fight back has started!!


I am currently about 86 kg. My target weight is around 79 kg. From a cycling point of view I would like to be nearer your weight. I could definitely achieve that, having only been 68 kg at the age of 30, but I was horribly scrawny then. I looked a bit like Bradley Wiggins in this photo of him in TdF-winning shape. Great for winning hard mountainous stage races, but not a good look and not healthy either...







I got down to 76 kg in 2014 when recovering from my blood clots. It was great for hilly rides but everybody kept asking me if I was getting ill again. My skin is too old and stretched now for me to be happy that light - I end up with terrible folds of loose skin and stretch marks on my body, and I develop terribly ageing jowls. 79 kg is a good compromise target for me. I won't win any hill climbs at that weight but I would be pretty fit overall. 



12boy said:


> Tomorrow I will have second vein procedure on my leg, but I can still walk for exercise for the 2 week healing period.


Good luck with that!

I have managed to avoid surgery so far. The veins in my left leg were permanently damaged by the DVT I had in 2012 so I wouldn't be surprised if they have to be operated on at some point. My leg has actually been feeling slightly numb the past couple of days. I'm hoping that it is only because I have been sitting/lying around too much recently. I must at least get up and walk around the house more often!


----------



## Paulus (3 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Thanks Paul. The finish is superb if a bit old school looking.
> 
> I've swapped the saddle to my fave (SQ Labs), changed the stem to shorten the reach by 10mm and changed the bars to reduce the width by 40mm. Saved a little weight with each of those swaps too.
> 
> ...


So you haven't taken a hacksaw to any of the frame yet ?


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It was for _me _- I didn't get up until 13:40!  I was awake earlier but the roads were wet and rain threatened so I gave up on the idea of going out on my bike for a 2 hour ride. I stayed in bed solving crosswords and playing computer games.
> 
> It turned out that a 2 hour ride would not have been a good idea anyway. I was feeling ill in mid-to-late-December and have only ridden 6 km in the 17 days. I haven't done much walking either. Basically I have been stuck indoors feeling below par most of the time. I decided to do my '2 hills, 6 km shopping loop' on my singlespeed bike today just to get out of house for a while. It soon became clear that I had no oomph whatsoever. Worse than that though, the cool air felt like it was burning the inside of my lungs. It was as if I had inhaled chilli powder! Whatever bug I'd had in December seems to have done something to my lungs to leave them very sensitive to even slight cold.
> 
> ...


You mean you never got yer Monday Metro!


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jan 2022)

It's gone ever so foggy here


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's gone ever so foggy here


30 foot visibility or less?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You mean you never got yer Monday Metro!


It's a Bank Holiday so there aren't any today! I did actually go up to the station anyway because I like sprinting up Rise Lane on my singlespeed bike. 100-or-so metres at 10-or-so percent is hard enough on singlespeed to be worth doing, but easy enough to be doable without strain.

On the way to the station I rode past the guitar shop that I got my bass from. The shopkeeper was just leaving the shop so I called out a greeting to him. It was pretty clear from his reaction that he didn't recognise me wearing my cycling clobber!


----------



## monkers (3 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> So you haven't taken a hacksaw to any of the frame yet ?




Not too much wrong with your memory. 

No, I managed to find the bike I wanted in the right frame size (54) this time. The Emonda frame is in for a repair, and that left me without a bike ~ a most horrible feeling! So I bought a bike in the morning which is now a spare bike for either of us to use, it has mudguard eyelets, and otherwise it sits on the turbo. I bought the Orro the same evening thinking that I might keep it or might not when the Emonda is fixed up.

I've now decided that I'm hanging on to all three, and all are getting further little upgrades. It helps to keep me busy.


----------



## 12boy (3 Jan 2022)

ColinJ.... I feel your pain with the skin thing.... my skin never shrunk, especially on my bulging gut sack and love handles. Got 36 inch waist skin and a 30 inch waist. The waist would be good except I am so damn short. Sure sounds like you may have a little Covid with the chili in the lungs thing. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> ColinJ.... I feel your pain with the skin thing.... my skin never shrunk, especially on my bulging gut sack and love handles. Got 36 inch waist skin and a 30 inch waist. The waist would be good except I am so damn short.


I had got up something huge like a 45+ inch waist. It is still too big at around 37 inches but that is already 8 inches of looseness. I'll probably get down to 34 inches and not go any further. It was 32 inches when I was slim but I would end up with well over a foot of loose skin if I got that slim again! 

At least I have the advantage of being fairly tall - 1.86 m/6' 1" so it is spread out better than if I were short! 


12boy said:


> Sure sounds like you may have a little Covid with the chili in the lungs thing. Hope you feel better soon.


I took a couple of Covid tests at the time but they were clear. Maybe I should take another one to be on the safe side...


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's gone ever so foggy here


It's all gone now, very strange


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's all gone now, very strange


Maybe it wasn't really a fog...
Maybe there was something you weren't supposed to see...


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Maybe it wasn't really a fog...
> Maybe there was something you weren't supposed to see...


Welshies bloomers?


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Maybe it wasn't really a fog...
> Maybe there was something you weren't supposed to see...


Yeah..... maybe my glasses were steamed up


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2022)

My old HTC One M8 was a top phone in its time. It was around £500 new, and £80-odd to me on eBay when 2 years old. It is still a very nice phone but the camera could be better and it is a bit slow to load certain complex webpages, e.g on The Guardian and Amazon sites, so I'm looking to buy a replacement. I had intended to give the phone to a friend when I upgrade, but my network (Giffgaff) just offered me an _AMAZING _trade-in offer for it. 

They are prepared to pay me ... (You'll need to sit down for this)... Are you ready? 






£0.55... Wow, where do I sign!


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My old HTC One M8 was a top phone in its time. It was around £500 new, and £80-odd to me on eBay when 2 years old. It is still a very nice phone but the camera could be better and it is a bit slow to load certain complex webpages, e.g on The Guardian and Amazon sites, so I'm looking to buy a replacement. I had intended to give the phone to a friend when I upgrade, but my network (Giffgaff) just offered me an _AMAZING _trade-in offer for it.
> 
> They are prepared to pay me ... (You'll need to sit down for this)... Are you ready?
> 
> ...


You may mock, but thats eleven shillings in real money…


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My old HTC One M8 was a top phone in its time. It was around £500 new, and £80-odd to me on eBay when 2 years old. It is still a very nice phone but the camera could be better and it is a bit slow to load certain complex webpages, e.g on The Guardian and Amazon sites, so I'm looking to buy a replacement. I had intended to give the phone to a friend when I upgrade, but my network (Giffgaff) just offered me an _AMAZING _trade-in offer for it.
> 
> They are prepared to pay me ... (You'll need to sit down for this)... Are you ready?
> 
> ...


On the dotted line is normal.

Check you don't have to pay the postage first.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Check you don't have to pay the postage first.


I assumed that they would pay. It would add a _humungous _insult to a _massive _injury if I had to buy a stamp costing more than £0.55 to send it to them!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2022)

Nothing much on telly so watched a film on Prime with Olivia Coleman and Vanessa Redgrave called The 13th Tale. Wasn’t bad. University Challenge now but it’s the student one so lucky if I can answer any!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I assumed that they would pay. It would add a _humungous _insult to a _massive _injury if I had to buy a stamp costing more than £0.55 to send it to them!


I've a few old*, unused, 2nd class stamps. I'd be willing to lend you one.

*Cost less than 20p when I bought them in '94.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've a few old*, unused, 2nd class stamps. I'd be willing to lend you one.
> 
> *Cost less than 20p when I bought them in '94.


I don't send birthday cards or Christmas cards so I don't need stamps for them. I recently sent a Lidl voucher to a friend by post and a letter to the pensions service. They were the only letters I have sent in a couple of years. It's odd to think how that has changed in 30 years. I used to write letters from university to my parents and my friends in the Midlands. These days it would be done instantly by text, mobile call, or over the internet.

I was still writing letters about 20 years ago but that fizzled out and I switched to email.

PS Lending stamps is an interesting concept. Do you want me to ask the recipients to post the used stamps back so I can return them to _you_?


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I don't send birthday cards or Christmas cards so I don't need stamps for them. I recently sent a Lidl voucher to a friend by post and a letter to the pensions service. They were the only letters I have sent in a couple of years. It's odd to think how that has changed in 30 years. I used to write letters from university to my parents and my friends in the Midlands. These days it would be done instantly by text, mobile call, or over the internet.
> 
> I was still writing letters about 20 years ago but that fizzled out and I switched to email.
> *
> PS Lending stamps is an interesting concept. Do you want me to ask the recipients to post the used stamps back so I can return them to you? *


Will you be needing another stamp to post the first one back?

So long as they're unmarked, I can use them again.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2022)

@Dirk, a warning
*Met Office says snow could hit South West tomorrow*

The forecast predicts that conditions might take a turn over the next few days

https://www.cornwalllive.com/news/cornwall-news/met-office-says-snow-could-6435800


----------



## 12boy (3 Jan 2022)

ColinJ....if we wuz rich we could pay a plastic surgeon, (or even a flesh and blood one) to remove this excess skin. Then we could go on the bushcraft forums on YouTube and learn to tan the skin. I know I could gross pretty much everyone there at the beach wearing my 12boy speedo.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> *ColinJ....if we wuz rich* we could pay a plastic surgeon, (or even a flesh and blood one) to remove this excess skin. Then we could go on the bushcraft forums on YouTube and learn to tan the skin. I know I could gross pretty much everyone there at the beach wearing my 12boy speedo.


He will be, or could be, if he sells his old phone!!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> He will be, or could be, if he sells his old phone!!


I'll give it to SWNNLBO rather than sell it for a pittance!


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2022)

I have risen! 1st!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2022)

Morning. It’s all sparkly here as it’s 

I was going to try another run but suspect any wet areas from yesterday’s rain may be icy so just a walk I think. Not sure I’m feeling very energetic anyway.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jan 2022)

Morning all, I'm awake but not out of the pit yet.
This mornings highlight is a Sainsbury's delivery, due between 08.58, and 09.58


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2022)

Good morning people, looking out the window its dark and wet, my Good Lady wants to go shopping today so I'm wheelchair pilot this morning, provided it dries up, we did have a friend visiting this morning but her husband's not well so she's cancelled,


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2022)

Good morning. Dark and cold. Shortly I have to head off to east Lancashire to collect granddaughter. There is a weather warning in place for east Lancashire, mainly ice but there have been warnings of snow for approximately six miles from our house.

Well last night's sleep was shite. Felt like I have a terrible hangover I woke up. Weird. Feeling a bit more human now but only just. Highlights for the day? I need to pop to the LBS - that's in the direction of the snow forecast! New phone day but I have my doubts. I ordered the case from Samsung who have sent the usual raft of emails including the one from DPD to say "Neil will deliver your parcel today" and no doubt will send more info at 11.00!!! Curry's meanwhile are also shipping the phone via DPD who haven't even mentioned it is at their depot!! What poor Neil is doing about that I don't know.

Paul's Top TV Pick for today. Stay Close on Netflix starring James Nesbitt, Sarah Parish  and Jo Joyner is very good, after three episodes I still don't have an inkling about the connections between all the characters. One interest for me is the film locations are spread across Lancashire and Manchester. Some of the Manchester ones are very vaguely known to me but the Lancashire locations are very recognisable, one is literally two miles from home and another four. This leads to slightly surreal viewing; at one point a character dies in some woods, the approach to the woods features The Dream sculpture near St Helens, from the sculpture a path leads in to woods and a ruined building which are two miles from our house. The main character makes several journeys over Runcorn Bridge enroute to Blackpool - bizzarely driving in the wrong direction over the bridge to reach Blackpool! Possibly she'll get there one day?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Dark and cold. Shortly I have to head off to east Lancashire to collect granddaughter. There is a weather warning in place for east Lancashire, mainly ice but there have been warnings of snow for approximately six miles from our house.
> 
> Well last night's sleep was shite. Felt like I have a terrible hangover I woke up. Weird. Feeling a bit more human now but only just. Highlights for the day? I need to pop to the LBS - that's in the direction of the snow forecast! New phone day but I have my doubts. I ordered the case from Samsung who have sent the usual raft of emails including the one from DPD to say "Neil will deliver your parcel today" and no doubt will send more info at 11.00!!! Curry's meanwhile are also shipping the phone via DPD who haven't even mentioned it is at their depot!! What poor Neil is doing about that I don't know.
> 
> Paul's Top TV Pick for today. Stay Close on Netflix starring James Nesbitt, Sarah Parish  and Jo Joyner is very good, after three episodes I still don't have an inkling about the connections between all the characters. One interest for me is the film locations are spread across Lancashire and Manchester. Some of the Manchester ones are very vaguely known to me but the Lancashire locations are very recognisable, one is literally two miles from home and another four. This leads to slightly surreal viewing; at one point a character dies in some woods, the approach to the woods features The Dream sculpture near St Helens, from the sculpture a path leads in to woods and a ruined building which are two miles from our house. The main character makes several journeys over Runcorn Bridge enroute to Blackpool - bizzarely driving in the wrong direction over the bridge to reach Blackpool! Possibly she'll get there one day?


I also had a "shite" night. Been sweating/freezing/shivering In no particular order. Need a shower but not sure I can manage it.
Going back to bed now and hope things improve .


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2022)

When I arose at 6am it was 5°C outside. Two hours later and it is now 1.8°C and sleeting. This is good - i don't mind the cold, frost, oce, snow, whatever, but cant stand interminable mild and damp weather over winter.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2022)

I am back. Frosty but not slippy so walked to the start of the trail then started jogging and managed an extremely slow 4 miles. 

Bath is running so a nice hot steep now before my porridge.


----------



## Salad Dodger (4 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world!

It is 7 degrees on Planet Thanet this morning, and very dull and overcast (again!)

This morning, Mrs Salad and I will be leading our usual "social walking" group for a wander around the coast and a coffee stop somewhere. I also need to split some more logs ready for the burner.

Keep safe and keep warm, everyone.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, dawning bright and frosty here.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Dark and cold. Shortly I have to head off to east Lancashire to collect granddaughter. There is a weather warning in place for east Lancashire, mainly ice but there have been warnings of snow for approximately six miles from our house.
> 
> Well last night's sleep was shite. Felt like I have a terrible hangover I woke up. Weird. Feeling a bit more human now but only just. Highlights for the day? I need to pop to the LBS - that's in the direction of the snow forecast! New phone day but I have my doubts. I ordered the case from Samsung who have sent the usual raft of emails including the one from DPD to say "Neil will deliver your parcel today" and no doubt will send more info at 11.00!!! Curry's meanwhile are also shipping the phone via DPD who haven't even mentioned it is at their depot!! What poor Neil is doing about that I don't know.
> 
> Paul's Top TV Pick for today. Stay Close on Netflix starring James Nesbitt, Sarah Parish  and Jo Joyner is very good, after three episodes I still don't have an inkling about the connections between all the characters. One interest for me is the film locations are spread across Lancashire and Manchester. Some of the Manchester ones are very vaguely known to me but the Lancashire locations are very recognisable, one is literally two miles from home and another four. This leads to slightly surreal viewing; at one point a character dies in some woods, the approach to the woods features The Dream sculpture near St Helens, from the sculpture a path leads in to woods and a ruined building which are two miles from our house. The main character makes several journeys over Runcorn Bridge enroute to Blackpool - bizzarely driving in the wrong direction over the bridge to reach Blackpool! Possibly she'll get there one day?


I don’t have netflix


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Wet and windy out there today. 
Not much planned. Boring sort of day really.



classic33 said:


> @Dirk, a warning
> *Met Office says snow could hit South West tomorrow*
> 
> The forecast predicts that conditions might take a turn over the next few days
> ...


No chance here.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I don’t have netflix



I don't have netflix either. In other news I have sheets out on the line and I've reloaded the clothes horse with towels.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Dark and cold. Shortly I have to head off to east Lancashire to collect granddaughter. There is a weather warning in place for east Lancashire, mainly ice but there have been warnings of snow for approximately six miles from our house.
> 
> Well last night's sleep was shite. Felt like I have a terrible hangover I woke up. Weird. Feeling a bit more human now but only just. Highlights for the day? I need to pop to the LBS - that's in the direction of the snow forecast! New phone day but I have my doubts. I ordered the case from Samsung who have sent the usual raft of emails including the one from DPD to say "Neil will deliver your parcel today" and no doubt will send more info at 11.00!!! Curry's meanwhile are also shipping the phone via DPD who haven't even mentioned it is at their depot!! What poor Neil is doing about that I don't know.
> 
> Paul's Top TV Pick for today. Stay Close on Netflix starring James Nesbitt, Sarah Parish  and Jo Joyner is very good, after three episodes I still don't have an inkling about the connections between all the characters. One interest for me is the film locations are spread across Lancashire and Manchester. Some of the Manchester ones are very vaguely known to me but the Lancashire locations are very recognisable, one is literally two miles from home and another four. This leads to slightly surreal viewing; at one point a character dies in some woods, the approach to the woods features The Dream sculpture near St Helens, from the sculpture a path leads in to woods and a ruined building which are two miles from our house. The main character makes several journeys over Runcorn Bridge enroute to Blackpool - bizzarely driving in the wrong direction over the bridge to reach Blackpool! Possibly she'll get there one day?




I started to zone out watching that.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2022)

Morning. 2 deg here with the possibility of snow but no sign yet.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Jan 2022)

This morning is dentist appointment , the 6 month check up . It’s a new Dentist my old Dentist has retired and sold the practice . . He had been my dentist for nearly 40 years, during that time he first became a partner of the original owner , then took over the practice. We were on first name terms , he was a friend of our neighbours. It helped to make it as relaxing as a visit to the dentist can be.
Some years ago Mrs JK and I were shopping in our local Waitrose, coming along the aisle towards was our Dentist, “ what are you two doing in here Waitrose is for posh people “ .


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Jan 2022)

Its the end of the world as we know it tra la  morning folks the sky is looking apocalyptic out there and a polar bear just strolled by  Yesterday a great broad swathe of black snow cloud appeared  brrrrr wheres my long johns 
pic is from last winter and that rolling blackness that looks so ominous


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back. Frosty but not slippy so walked to the start of the trail then started jogging and managed an extremely slow 4 miles.
> 
> Bath is running so a nice hot steep now before my porridge.


Come on Mo! get with the plan. If you've been running then you are an Athlete, and as an Athlete the bath should be filled with cold water up to your waist ( sitting ) with a liberal amount of ice cubes floating therein. I promise you that after the initial shock you'll feel really invigorated when you climb out 😁


----------



## gavroche (4 Jan 2022)

Bonjour. We are expecting the electrician this afternoon because when we turn the cooker oven on, it striggers the main fuse in the fuse box to off on all downstairs sockets. The cooker's own fuse stays on though so best have an expert look at it. 
Mrs G has an appointment at 3 pm with the cardiologist too so I hope the electrician will come before that.
Have a good day every one.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2022)

Good news. Neil has got a friend. Danny has found my phone and will be helping Neil out by bringing it between 11.33 and 12.33. Neil is still bringing the case.

Small person safely collected, breakfasted and changed.........I'm off to the LBS. Mrs P is in charge for a while.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2022)

It's snowing  Just a few flickers but the sky is still quite bright so won't be much. Don't particularly want it anyway.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2022)

Morning


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2022)

You reckon this is genuine?


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You reckon this is genuine?
> View attachment 624940


Totally. 





Looks like an honest chap. Can't think why he would be using Irene Ankunda's email though.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Totally.
> View attachment 624945


I checked that before posting.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jan 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. We are expecting the electrician this afternoon because when we turn the cooker oven on, it striggers the main fuse in the fuse box to off on all downstairs sockets. The cooker's own fuse stays on though so best have an expert look at it.
> Mrs G has an appointment at 3 pm with the cardiologist too so I hope the electrician will come before that.
> Have a good day every one.


Sounds Like an earth fault on one of the elements.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2022)

We're in Live Laugh Love food having a spot of lunch


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Jan 2022)

Tad chilly out, the horses have a nice strawy shelter but dont seem too bothered


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2022)

Waiting for MrsD to come out of the hairdressers.....


----------



## Paulus (4 Jan 2022)

Good afternoon all. 
Sainsbury's failed to deliver a couple of items, and substituted a couple of others that weren't suitable. 
The Christmas decorations have been taken down, boxed up and are back in the loft for another year. Normally they are down on new year's day, so we are a bit late this year.
The rain has stopped but it is still very cloudy.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2022)

Fish, scampi and mushy peas today


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2022)

Good lord. We has snow


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2022)

Toasted cheese and onion sarnie for us - home grown onions of course.


----------



## monkers (4 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Waiting for MrsD to come out of the hairdressers.....
> 
> View attachment 624983



Poor thing, left in the man creche all on your own like that!


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Poor thing, left in the man creche all on your own like that!


It was tough ......... but I managed.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2022)

Not to worry. It lasted all of 30 seconds


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Not to worry. It lasted all of 30 seconds


Not enough to make a snow ball then


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Not enough to make a snow ball then




Nope not even a tiny one


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Fish, scampi and mushy peas today


Fish WITH scampi ??


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Fish WITH scampi ??




Yep


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep


No chips ????


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> No chips ????




No. We decided it would be to much


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2022)

Another 5 miles walked. God that icy wind would take the skin off your face!  Another few flickers of snow but disappeared as quickly as it arrived.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Fish WITH scampi ??


I have calamari rings with scampi


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2022)

Think I am on Shepherds pie.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another 5 miles walked. God that icy wind would take the skin off your face!  Another few flickers of snow but disappeared as quickly as it arrived.


Still on the ground from last night here. Not much, but there's more on the way!


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Think I am on Shepherds pie.


So long as you're not in it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jan 2022)

There’s a care home around the corner from us, Mrs Tenkaykev spotted a CAMRA article mentioning the opening of an bar onsite. Noticed the beer on draught is “ Corbel “ from Eight Arch Brewery. It’s one of my favourite tipples and the cause of my first “ off “ on my Brommie 🍺😮😁


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2022)

Our new TV stand has arrived, they said a little bit of assembly might be needed, .





I think thats my evening sorted, when I've finished it should look like this.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I have calamari rings with scampi


I like Calamari


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2022)

DR Alice is on BBC2 tonight. That will make certain person happy @Drago


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I like Calamari


OMG I have found something you like


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jan 2022)

Deep fried testicles tentacles in batter 😮


----------



## gavroche (4 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sounds Like an earth fault on one of the elements.


The electrician has just been and his verdict is that the element on the main oven is faulty. He thinks he has one in stock so will come back tomorrow night to change it. 
At least we can still use the rings and small oven so not too bad after all.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Our new TV stand has arrived, they said a little bit of assembly might be needed, .
> 
> 
> View attachment 624997
> ...


Used to make similar TV stands.
Just make sure your dowels go in all the right holes. Then screw it all up.

Prediction: You'll have two extra dowels. Leaving you wondering where have you missed.
At least one screw, of the correct size, will be missing.
The plastic head inserts, you'll have twice as many as needed*. But only half will fit the supplied screws.

*They're the cheapest part, so you get an extra bag free of charge.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> OMG I have found something you like




I like quite a lot of things . Cheeky wotsit


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I like quite a lot of things . Cheeky wotsit


Okay that's another, Cheesy Wotsits.
That's two things you like.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I like quite a lot of things . Cheeky wotsit


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2022)

The sun was shining this afternoon so I fancied a bike ride but it was _MUCH_ colder than yesterday and I didn't fancy another lung-lining frost-blasting... I went for a stroll instead.

I got some of my favourite chillis and a pack of pitta breads from a little Asian shop in Tod centre. Then I wandered round to the station to pick up the first Metro of the NY. It felt like a long time since the last one... I checked the answers to the crosswords and they were dated December 22nd!

I might have to turn the heating up later. It is currently holding this room at 18.5 C but I could see that falling a couple of degrees before I go to bed in the middle of the night. It was ridiculously late last night (this morning!) lights out at 05:15, but my...



Spoiler: WARNING - PaulSB - KEEP OUT!!!



attempt to loosen grossly offensive, sticky, *EARWAX* with olive oil poured into ear canal 



.... treatment kept me awake for at least another15-20 minutes and I woke up a couple of times after that. I am therefore feeling...

@PaulSB - I was wondering how tall you are? The weights you mentioned yesterday make me think that you are either very slim/skinny or significantly under 6' tall. At 71 kg I would have weedy muscles, no belly fat at all, and my rib cage would look like a xylophone!


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> There’s *a care home around the corner from us,* Mrs Tenkaykev spotted* a CAMRA article mentioning the opening of an bar onsite. Noticed the beer on draught is “ Corbel “ from Eight Arch Brewery. It’s one of my favourite tipples *and the cause of my first “ off “ on my Brommie 🍺😮😁



So, has Mrs @Tenkaykev put your name down for a room?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Deep fried testicles tentacles in batter 😮


Testicles sound better IMO


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> So, has Mrs @Tenkaykev put your name down for a room?


Not yet, 😉 It's quite a modern development and a few summers ago ( pre covid ) we were out for a stroll and walked past the care home gardens where an entertainer was belting out " Sweet Caroline " to a group of residents who were sat in the sunshine sipping booze.
There hold an occasional "open day" where you can wander around checking out the facilities and chatting to the staff and residents. Refreshments provided, including cheese and wines ( I've seen one of the local wine merchants vans making a delivery on several occasions )
My plan is to feign interest and see how much free booze I can get down my neck before they realise what I'm up to...🍷🍷🍷😁


----------



## 12boy (4 Jan 2022)

I like the squiddlies, yes I do. 
For 10 lbs I'll give 10 plew.
I had my vein procedure which consisted of a couple of soapy injections in mine leg and requires wearing a thigh high compression hose for two weeks. No ill effects yet but stupid rhymes keep bubbling up in my brain.
It was supposed to be 37 mph wind today with 54 mph gusts but it has died down which figures because I should not ride for 2 weeks.
My snow bike brake pads were about shot but I found out that canti pads costs as much as replacing them with V brakes so I will get some V brakes instead. They come with new pads included. Good time to do a little bike wrenching.
Be well and safe and don't get dampy
While you eat your fishy scampi.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> I like the squiddlies, yes I do.
> For 10 lbs I'll give 10 plew.
> I had my vein procedure which consisted of a couple of soapy injections in mine leg and requires wearing a thigh high compression hose for two weeks. No ill effects yet but stupid rhymes keep bubbling up in my brain.
> It was supposed to be 37 mph wind today with 54 mph gusts but it has died down which figures because I should not ride for 2 weeks.
> ...


Keep that leg rested, like the doc said!


----------



## 12boy (4 Jan 2022)

Oddly enough it is still important to walk as much as possible. No exercise that might be a strain, though.
Tonight it is Chugwater Chili, not what I would prescribe for acid reflux but what Mrs 12 requests I try to deliver. Ground beef browned with onion and garlic and the eponymous Chili as well as dark kidney beans. Chugwater is a hamlet of a few hundred people between Cheyenne and Casper. They had a gas station/convenience store but some bozo stripped himself naked one -7C day, covered himself with brown shoe polish and drove into the gas station, which was totalled. After about 8 years one of the Chuggers managed to reopen it, thereby allowing people in Chugwater to get gas without driving 48 miles. Give a guy a bunch of meth and he takes out the gas station. Cannot abide a person who can't hold his meth.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> Oddly enough it is still important to walk as much as possible. No exercise that might be a strain, though.
> Tonight it is Chugwater Chili, not what I would prescribe for acid reflux but what Mrs 12 requests I try to deliver. Ground beef browned with onion and garlic and the eponymous Chili as well as dark kidney beans. Chugwater is a hamlet of a few hundred people between Cheyenne and Casper. They had a gas station/convenience store but some bozo stripped himself naked one -7C day, covered himself with brown shoe polish and drove into the gas station, which was totalled. After about 8 years one of the Chuggers managed to reopen it, thereby allowing people in Chugwater to get gas without driving 48 miles. Give a guy a bunch of meth and he takes out the gas station. Cannot abide a person who can't hold his meth.


You still have to use it, unless you're able to detach it and have a spare handy. But you don't want to over do it.


----------



## monkers (5 Jan 2022)

Good morning all. Looks like a cycling day today, hurrah, a chance to try out the new bike, so see ya!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Good morning all. Looks like a cycling day today, hurrah, a chance to try out the new bike, so see ya!


Have fun. Don’t think even a new bike would rekindle my cycling mojo  Hoping the better weather in a few months does.

Still cold here but dry and not as frosty as yesterday so might do the hill walk soon. Might get a nice sunrise if I time it right.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2022)

I have risen!

Currently -2°C here in Poshshire.


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks, Carer here early, half six, its dark, cold and frosty out, this morning I'm at yoga, firt one after the Xmas break.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks,
2degrees at the moment, and 2 x £25 prizes from Ernie. Looks like I’ll have to wait another month for the big one. Nothing planned for today, I need to restart my turbo trainer regime. 
Stay safe folks 👍☕️


----------



## Chief Broom (5 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  wind has dropped...i was going to say eased but that sounds like a problem with an excess of sprouts and flatulence  Highly unlikely i'll be turning a wheel today as its freezing again...booh. Got a new tv remote through the post for my elderly samsung, the old one was cracked and barely worked....which made viewing interesting, couldnt change channels and the volume would stick  i couldve saved a couple of years of awkward/annoying button pushing for £3.50


----------



## Salad Dodger (5 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world!

It's a chilly 1.7 degrees in Planet Thanet today with a breeze blowing, which will make it feel worse.

Well, we have just about dried out from yesterday's walking group meeting, where we got royally rained on and literally soaked to the skin.....

Today, I shall mainly be staying indoors and trying to keep warm. Tonight we have a uke band meet up down at the pub, to "audition" some suggested new songs. I anticipate much confusion.....

Keep safe, everyone, and have a good day.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2022)

Morning. A chilly 2 deg here with the possibility of rain or snow. A tad cool as they say.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2022)

And I won sod all on the premium bonds this month...again


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, dawning bright and cold here.
Spent yesterday exploring the grounds of what used to be the Riccarton estate of the Gibson-Craig family, now the campus of Heriot-Watt. The big house itself was demolished after the war but lots of walls, gateposts, ornamental plantings etc still survive mingled in amongst the modern and the high-tech, including the woodland family graveyard, now bordered by the main uni buildings on one side and halls of residence on the other. The shaded woodland path past it must provide an interesting after dark experience for the students


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Bit breezy and 5° C out there this morning on the Gold Coast.
Kite surfers will be out in force today at Saunton Sands, I bet.
New phone (Moto G30) is arriving today, so that will give me something to fiddle with this afternoon.
Off to LIDL & Home Bargains in Barnstaple first thing.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2022)

Hilly 5.5 mile walk done but the legs were so heavy that I tripped and nearly fell. I barely lift my feet these days. Can hardly believe I managed to jog up there just a couple of years ago. 

Porridge finished and cuppa time now. The sun is just making an appearance but it's not to warm up much.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And I won sod all on the premium bonds this month...again


£75 for me


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jan 2022)

Just the 1x£25 for me this month. Since I bought them 11 months ago they are doing better than 0.5% so that’s not bad for cash.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> £75 for me




Shut up


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2022)




----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2022)

Nothing for us on the bonds this month.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


>


You'll be staying up this time.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2022)

It's dry and bright here if a tad cold. I have done some washing and have another load in the machine


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll be staying up this time.


Yeah I have to go shopping


----------



## Paulus (5 Jan 2022)

Morning all, listening to pop master on the radio at the mo.
Dog walking done on this nice bright frosty morning. 
MrsP won £50 from Uncle Ernie. 
We are off to Ware shortly to meet up with a couple of friends and then a nice walk along the River Lea to Stanstead Abbots for a pub lunch and back again.
The dog will enjoy another long walk.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2022)

First yoga session of the year done, I'm a little bit wobbly legged and Hungary now so thats another good workout.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2022)

Good morning from a glorious sunny Lancashire. Cycling buddies cancelled today's ride last night due to ice warning. Reasonable. Then at 8.50 reinstated it for 10.00. I was already in full on get things done mode so declined. I'll be going to do hill repeats in a couple of hours.

New phone is great but taking an age to set everything up. It puts in a space after every word when typing which is taking some getting used to but I 'll get there soon is


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2022)

Enjoying a bowl of soup.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2022)

@ColinJ  I'm 5'6". When I go to 70.5kg, which is sadly rare, I tend to start getting saggy old man skin especially on my upper arm. Good excuse to stick at 71.5


----------



## Poacher (5 Jan 2022)

Poacher said:


> Mrs Poacher has been away at my SiL's since Tuesday. Yesterday, having prepared Melanzane alla parmigiana and baked a Pannetone in readiness for her return later today, I was at a loose end, having to stay home for an expected delivery. Way back in late January, I collected a decrepit J F Wilson for @midlife and started dismantling it for salvageable parts. After applying copious quantities of penetrating oil and brute force, I got the 5-speed block off one side of the Normandy flip-flop rear hub, but the fixed side was seized completely. Putting the lock ring in a vice and applying as much force at the rim as I dared (they _*do*_ unscrew clockwise, don't they?), something gave.
> Unfortunately it hadn't loosened but sheared off, leaving me with a useless, but quite free-turning broken hub.
> View attachment 610650
> 
> ...


Finally got round to making a "perpetual headwind" vane, using the same scrap wood plus some equally scrap 3mm ply.
The cyclist is about 30cm high. Quite roughly finished, but I can still use a hand fretsaw! One coat of white primer, two coats of satin black.
The counterweight at the windward end of the spar is scrap lead from when I replaced the bath wastepipe with plastic, x years ago.





Toyed with the idea of 3 or 4 spoked wheels, but sod that for a game of cowboys! He can suffer more from air resistance with two discs.
The fixed base is an ellipse cut from a scrap piece of floorboard, with spare safety brackets from Ikea Billy units, adjustable to allow for a support mast between 25mm and 45mm wide.




Not totally suitable for outdoor use, being (probably) bright zinc plated rather than stainless, but should last OK for a while.
The immovable 17t fixed sprocket is used to hold the hub firmly with angled stainless screws through Ikea bzp washers.
Crude but effective; may benefit from a smear of grease against the weather. The top hub bearing is protected by a cut-down top of an old aerosol of Noir anti-perspirant deodorant. I may present the vane to my neighbour when he completes his long-planned bike shed, if @midlife doesn't want it; I'm still storing the frame I collected for him nearly a year ago, which is where the Normandy hub came from.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2022)

Shopping done


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, listening to pop master on the radio at the mo.
> Dog walking done on this nice bright frosty morning.
> MrsP won £50 from Uncle Ernie.
> We are off to Ware shortly to meet up with a couple of friends and then a nice walk along the River Lea to Stanstead Abbots for a pub lunch and back again.
> ...


I take it the Pub lunches are on Mrs P 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2022)

Had a chap call on the landline to inform me that I’m entitled to a new driveway. I went along with him up to the stage when he was going to put me through to his supervisor to arrange a visit before hanging up. That’s a new one on me, I’ve had the “ free” Boiler scheme, solar panels and double glazing. Just need a free roof next and I’ll be sorted.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jan 2022)

Back from my first visit to the gym since before Christmas. Thankfully, quite quiet. Enjoyed the walk there and back, beautiful sunny and frosty morning, Water of Leith path exceptionally quiet.


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2022)

New TV cabinet assembled last night, now in position and the New TV now set up with its feet fitted the right way round, all I need to do is get rid of the old TV stand, the old TV, about 11 year old, went to charity, Myton Hospices, the stand might go to the same place.


----------



## gavroche (5 Jan 2022)

I signed up to the Postcode lottery two days ago. I will let you know when I win the life changing figure. 
I keep checking the weather forecast so I can plan my next ride but it doesn't look promising for the next few days,


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jan 2022)

gavroche said:


> I signed up to the Postcode lottery two days ago. I will let you know when I win the life changing figure.



Join the queue!


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ I'm 5'6". When I go to 70.5kg, which is sadly rare, I tend to start getting saggy old man skin especially on my upper arm. Good excuse to stick at 71.5


I'm 5'16" and avoid saggy old man skin by remaining pumped.


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2022)

gavroche said:


> I signed up to the Postcode lottery two days ago. I will let you know when I win the life changing figure.
> I keep checking the weather forecast so I can plan my next ride but it doesn't look promising for the next few days,



We've won on the postcode lottery three times, maximum £10


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> We've won on the postcode lottery three times, maximum £10



Same here. It hasn't changed my life


----------



## Sterlo (5 Jan 2022)

Funny, I've just cancelled my Postcode Lottery direct debit, 2 wins in 7 years = £20/£840


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2022)

I was in the postcode lottery for one year, won twice £20


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ I'm 5'6". When I go to 70.5kg, which is sadly rare, I tend to start getting saggy old man skin especially on my upper arm. Good excuse to stick at 71.5


Ah, so that kind of fits in with my numbers - 6' 1" tall, probably ok at 79 kg, saggy old man skin at 76 kg!



Drago said:


> I'm 5'16" and avoid saggy old man skin by remaining pumped.


I am not into huge muscles, but I confess to having gone too far down the weedy route! I was surprised at how much loose skin I got on my arms last time I hit target weight so I reckon losing the blubber and beefing up the arms a bit is a good idea. Cycling takes care of my leg muscles. Maybe some pecs to replace the moobs...?  The problem bit is the waist because having a band of muscles in that area is not going to fill in a big flap of loose skin.

Signed, A. Donis


----------



## 12boy (5 Jan 2022)

-16 C with a 20 mph wind and some snow. At the moment visibility is maybe a tenth of a mile. There will be some shovelling later but there isn't more than a couple of inches now so why bother. Aged arthritic terriers no likee.
Unless Tyler, my LBS dude, calls to say my V brakes are in I will likely go nowhere. I made a little table for my Nordic Track so as to watch a movie while l use it since I am limited pretty much to It and walking for a while. I do have 4 paper books and an ebook plus lots of grub so life is good for now.
I used to be 5' 8 ", but it seems I have lost a 1/2 " over the last 57 years. The combination of excess weight and limited exercise options means short rations for a while. really should weigh 150 lbs, not 156. l feel its better to control this before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> New TV cabinet assembled last night, now in position and the New TV now set up with its feet fitted the right way round, all I need to do is get rid of the old TV stand, the old TV, about 11 year old, went to charity, Myton Hospices, the stand might go to the same place.
> 
> View attachment 625099


@dave r at last you have revealed your true identity, you are the super hero Flat Pack Man .


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> I'm 5'16" and avoid saggy old man skin by remaining pumped.
> 
> View attachment 625105


Ist that a crack or knot on the bottom of that rail, below the base of your thumbnail, on the wall?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2022)

I have just realised that my biceps are the size of @Drago's wrists!


----------



## rustybolts (5 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> I'm 5'16" and avoid saggy old man skin by remaining pumped.
> 
> View attachment 625105


Similar to a very BULBOUS plucked turkey leg , only redeeming virtue is the Sgt.Peppers tattoo


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> @dave r at last you have revealed your true identity, you are the super hero Flat Pack Man .


Lol


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2022)

Been messing around on my new phone.
It's amazing how many apps are not compatible with later versions of Android.
Still.......getting there, slowly!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jan 2022)

Been weighing myself the last few mornings, seems to be holding steady at 9st 13.5, the same as before Christmas - so all that Christmas cake, chocolate, and red wine doesn’t seem to have had an effect


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been weighing myself the last few mornings, seems to be holding steady at 9st 13.5, the same as before Christmas - so all that Christmas cake, chocolate, and red wine doesn’t seem to have had an effect


That’s light for a guy. Take it you’re not very tall?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s light for a guy. Take it you’re not very tall?


5 ft 6


----------



## postman (5 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> New TV cabinet assembled last night, now in position and the New TV now set up with its feet fitted the right way round, all I need to do is get rid of the old TV stand, the old TV, about 11 year old, went to charity, Myton Hospices, the stand might go to the same place.
> 
> View attachment 625099


My lad asked for a tv cabinet for Xmas,so Ikea sent it via Santa.Then his Xmas and birthday money 2nd January,he has ordered for collection Friday a 50" LG telly from Argos.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> It's amazing how many apps are not compatible with later versions of Android.


And vice versa...

I like my old Samsung Galaxy Tab for playing games on. I also used to do some web browsing and YouTube video watching on it. Most of my old puzzle games still work but the YouTube app and browsers _don't_. If I try running the old version of the YT app, it tells me that a new version is available but Google Play will not let me download it because it is not compatible with my old software/hardware.... 

My new Galaxy Tab is much better than the old tablet in every respect, except that for simple games I would rather use a smaller device, but one significantly bigger than my phone. The 8.9" screen on the old tab was ideal.


----------



## monkers (5 Jan 2022)

I managed to get in two good rides on the new Orro today. I did 34.3 miles this morning, came home for some lunch, and then 23.1this afternoon.

The Orro Gold STC is an awesome endurance bike, most easily the best of the bikes I've ridden for longer rides. First time I've bought a bike and everything is absolutely flawless. Well done Orro, I'm now a fan, and the company are relatively close to me at Ditchling, where the famous Ditchling hillclimb takes place.

I still haven't taken any pictures of it, so you'll have to wait a while.

My feet were frozen on my return though, so I've just ordered a pair of these.










So now I'm off for a steep, and then I'll try to catch up on the fun here today.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been weighing myself the last few mornings, seems to be holding steady at 9st 13.5, the same as before Christmas -* so all that Christmas cake, chocolate, and red wine doesn’t seem to have had an effect *



There is another possibility..... your scales are broken


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Jan 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Similar to a very BULBOUS plucked turkey leg , only redeeming virtue is the Sgt.Peppers tattoo





Mo1959 said:


> That’s light for a guy. Take it you’re not very tall?


I always thought this was the thread where all the really nice people hung out.


----------



## monkers (5 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> I'm 5'16" and avoid saggy old man skin by remaining pumped.
> 
> View attachment 625105



Not as powerful as photoshop though eh Jim?


----------



## Juan Kog (5 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> I managed to get in two good rides on the new Orro today. I did 34.3 miles this morning, came home for some lunch, and then 23.1this afternoon.


monkers I am in awe of you. This time of year once I’m home from a ride , I stay home . I don’t go out again for seconds .


----------



## monkers (5 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> monkers I am in awe of you. This time of year once I’m home from a ride , I stay home . I don’t go out again for seconds .



It was a rare moment, so don't be too impressed! I'll likely pay for it tomorrow.


----------



## monkers (5 Jan 2022)

Just drawing a bath as we speak.

There were comments directed at me this morning within these wall that went to the heart.

'You've got three bikes now, and on not one of them can you fetch home a litre of milk!'

I had no answer to that, so today I found time to buy another bike-one on which I can fetch home a litre of milk.

I'm waiting for it to be delivered and to see the look on her face as bike number 4 arrives.🤣


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Just drawing a bath as we speak.
> 
> There were comments directed at me this morning within these wall that went to the heart.
> 
> ...


What use is drawing a bath?
Run one instead.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2022)

I was walking past Todmorden open air market today when I caught my right shoe on a raised paving slab, and almost tripped and landed flat on my face. The crappy old trainers I was wearing were falling apart and the sole on that side was hanging off. 

For the past few years I have had to be incredibly tight with cash so I would have nursed the shoes back to my house and then spent days on ebay and Amazon trying to find some cheap but acceptable footwear. I am only weeks away from my pension now so I can afford to relax a little financially. I looked to my right and spotted a little old man shivering at his market stall which sold... footwear! Blow it - life's too short... I walked over and pointed at the first pair of trainers. He didn't have them in my size. The ones next to them looked ok and he _DID _have those in my size. I tried one on. Yeah, a comfortable fit. How much? £40. [I thought it was a bit steep and I could probably get them for £20 elsewhere, but I wanted to just buy the things and have done with it.] Okay, back to the cash machine that I had just passed...

From stumbling, to walking off with new trainers, about 5 minutes. Ah, so that's the way that people with money live! 



Mo1959 said:


> That’s light for a guy. Take it you’re not very tall?





Juan Kog said:


> I always thought this was the thread where all the really nice people hung out.


I got absolutely ripped to shreds on a different forum for doing the opposite of that! A woman was talking about buying a bike that was my size or bigger. I am 6' 1" tall so I simply pointed out that it was unlikely to be the right size for her unless she was very tall. Within minutes, a PM arrived for me from another female forum member... I was pretty much told that I was incredibly insensitive and socially inept. Had I ever considered how truly appalling it is to be a tall woman? Could I not understand how the other woman had probably spent her entire adult life being laughed at and pointed out in crowds. It was essential that I remove any references to height from my post _*IMMEDIATELY*_!!!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> What use is drawing a bath?
> Run one instead.


I was going to say that a watercolour picture might be better...


----------



## monkers (5 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> What use is drawing a bath?
> Run one instead.




I've finished drawing a bath now.








You can just see Drago's hands there holding up above his head if you look carefully.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> I've finished drawing a bath now.
> 
> View attachment 625145


Are you holding the bath up with your feet?


----------



## monkers (5 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> Are you holding the bath up with your feet?



No, them be Drago's hands. I'd have drawn his muscles but the paper wasn't big enough.


----------



## monkers (5 Jan 2022)

So today, I bought this ...






Ain't she a beaut!


----------



## Paulus (5 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> So today, I bought this ...
> 
> View attachment 625149
> 
> ...


A classic styled mixed frame. Nice


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> So today, I bought this ...
> 
> View attachment 625149
> 
> ...


Stem shifters!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Stem shifters!


Suicide levers !


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Suicide levers !


Nah, suicide levers were on the brakes.


----------



## monkers (5 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Suicide levers !


Ahem ... safety levers if you don't mind.

Actually, they came with a Nigel Dean Clubman that I bought in 1990. I became very fond indeed of that bike, and I thought the safety levers were useful on a longer ride. I used to commute 66 miles per day on that for a few years, and not so much trouble as a puncture.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Even I wouldn't attempt one of those!
> 
> 
> I'd say that a 12" pizza is good for a big, hungry person who wants to overeat (e.g. me!), or 2 or 3 people who fancy pizza but who do NOT want to overeat. You could always eat half, and have the other half another time.
> ...


Saw this today.




The shop selling them is near the Town Hall.


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> 5 ft 6



I'm the same height as you and I weigh 12 stone.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jan 2022)

Morning very dark and bloody  here


----------



## Drago (6 Jan 2022)

I have risen!

-4.9°C here on Poshshire, very icy indeed.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2022)

The frost is lifting quickly here and we are due snow between 8 and 9 which is to turn to rain so better get a walk in before it arrives.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jan 2022)

Good morning all from a cold and frosty Barnet. -3 outside at the moment. 
After the usual dog walking, once it gets light mind you, I will be out on the bike for a while with a stop at the local grocers on the way home for some fruit and vegetables. Stuffed red peppers for tonights tea.
Before all that though is the question of what to have for breakfast? Eggs on toast, or egg and bacon sandwiches? decisions decisions.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, cold and frosty here. Out to lunch later then down the club for the afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm the same height as you and I weigh 12 stone.


Everyone knows that solid muscle and a six pack weighs more than fat.



You can pay me later


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2022)

Hi all 
Was up at 0600 with an Aldi dash planned for 0800.......but I am just not up to it.
Back to bed me thinks.
I know its cold but too dark to see if its frosty.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2022)

Good day. Forecast is diabolical but it looks quite benign outside. Lots of pages to catch up I see, I'll try later. Today's plan was to drop Mrs P's car at the garage, go to the seaside for the day, walk the prom, have lunch, collect car but this has changed. Emergency phone call last night "Can we have small person today?" - other grandma has tested positive. I will now collect small person, drive 45 minutes to collect Mrs P, we will then assess the weather. Lytham St Annes here we come! Mrs P will stop for a blue rinse. 

Stay safe


----------



## Salad Dodger (6 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world!

Minus 1 under clear skies in Planet Thanet today. That won't please little Miss Salad, who will have to do much scraping of her car windows before setting out to work.

Us codgers will perhaps go to Canterbury today, as Mrs Salad wants some new walking shoes. But she has weird feet ( not webbed feet, autocorrect!) so day 2 of the search will probably be a long one.....

Keep warm and keep safe, everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm the same height as you and I weigh 12 stone.


Sounds about right - 76kg. I like to be at 71kg (11 stone) but could easily make it to 76kg without trying!  In reality I judge my weight by how my clothes fit, how I look and the car seat belt. If the seat belt is a bit uncomfortable it's time to think about things!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2022)

Just been outside. Not even a frost but a forecast 90% chance of snow at 11.00.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Sounds about right - 76kg. I like to be at 71kg (11 stone) but could easily make it to 76kg without trying!  In reality I judge my weight by how my clothes fit, how I look and the car seat belt. If the seat belt is a bit uncomfortable it's time to think about things!



11 stone is my fighting weight, but as long as I don't go above 12 stone I'm happy, at the moment I'm not very active so the weight has gone on.


----------



## monkers (6 Jan 2022)

Good moaning all. Pretty cold out there and frosty looking. The Met say we are in for some heavy rain and 40mph gusty winds. I'm hoping for a gap between the two conditions mid morning, so lots of gazing out the window and muttering is guaranteed this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, dawning cold and cloudy, wind and rain forecast.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2022)

Morning. 1 deg here. No rain or wind either. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2022)

And NOW we have rain.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2022)

Good morning fellow retirees,
It's just above freezing here on the Dorset coast. A friend is popping round for a run about 10:00, I've dug out my merino base layer and my trusty berghaus extrem running jacket. Yesterday was spent making a light by drilling a small hole in an empty Roku gin bottle. The bottle is quite pretty as it's moulded with images of the various plants and berries used in the making of the gin. I've fed a couple of strings of multicolour led lights through the hole, the type that use a very fine silver coloured wire. It looks quite effective. The lights are fed with a USB type plug in controller with a button that alters the light pattern but the lights originally came with a remote control and I've checked that works too.
I'm quite pleased with it, and it's got the nod of approval from Mrs Tenkaykev. I've suggested buying more gin, purely so I have the raw materials to make another, but I just got a raised eyebrow.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Manky old day forecast today.
A few jobs to do around the bungalow but don't think we'll be venturing out far today.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2022)

How exciting. I can hear the bin men wooohooo


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2022)

I enjoyed my porridge and am now enjoying a big mug of Pukka 3 mint tea.


----------



## monkers (6 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I enjoyed my porridge and am now enjoying a big mug of Pukka 3 mint tea.



It always seem ironic to me when you say you enjoy porridge!

I always think of Slade Prison in the opening credits when you say that - but then the inside of my head is a strange place indeed sometimes.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I enjoyed my porridge and am now enjoying a big mug of Pukka 3 mint tea.




I hate tea. Can't stand it although I am told I make a very good cup of tea.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I enjoyed my porridge and am now enjoying a big mug of Pukka 3 mint tea.


Crikey Mo, not only do you eat *four *Weetabix, you also drink *3 *mint tea!😮


----------



## Chief Broom (6 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  its bone chilling here....dont reckon Julie Andrews would last long singing 'The Hills are Alive' out there before hypothermia set in... she'd probably sing 'The Hills are *******freezing and ****this for a game of ******soldiers! 
My toaster is now toast so ordered up a new one on good old ebay.....life is just too hard without a toaster


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And NOW we have rain.


You live in Wales , just tell us when it’s not raining.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> You live in Wales , just tell us when it’s not raining.


The original version of Travis' " Why does it always rain on me " had the lyrics:
🎶Why does it always rain on me
Is it because I live in Wales 🎶
It didn't scan so they went for:
🎶Why does it always rain on me
Is it because I lied when I was seventeen🎶 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Crikey Mo, not only do you eat *four *Weetabix, you also drink *3 *mint tea!😮


I've never been that keen on most herbal teas but I really do quite like this one. Bought another box yesterday. I fill the mug and let it infuse while I'm eating my porridge and it's nice and strong by the time I drink it and cooled enough. 

@Chief Broom Definitely couldn't live without a toaster. I do like my toast!


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Jan 2022)

Morning All . Heavy frost here in Sauf Artfudshear , we now have blue sky and sunshine.
On the weight issue , I can proudly say I am the height and weight of a professional cyclist. A winner of Paris-Roubaix no less .………………………….OK it’s Magnus Backstedt ..


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Jan 2022)

Busy end of the week - car in for MOT and service today and I have to go to the dentist tomorrow
How I used to work as well is just beyond me


anyway - car is at the garage 
As usual I put the folding ebike in the boot and used it to get home - downhill most of the way

YEA GODS it is cold out there!!!


----------



## monkers (6 Jan 2022)

Just overheard my neighbours outside with one of them repeatedly saying that well-known expression concerning coldness resulting in the separation of the precious possessions of the copper- alloy ape; then it hit me why are those parts called 'nuts' when 'nuts' are otherwise female components? Scratches own head in confusion.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2022)

I have to book my car in for its service and MOT as well. And i have to start looking at new car insurance as well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2022)

Just back from a 5k run/gasp with a friend. It wasn't too cold, wooly hat came off after a couple of K and the gloves shortly after. Mrs Tenkaykev has a Physio appointment in Wimborne this afternoon, we were originally going to cycle but the forecast of high winds and rain means we'll be getting the bus.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Just overheard my neighbours outside with one of them repeatedly saying that well-known expression concerning coldness resulting in the separation of the precious possessions of the copper- alloy ape; then it hit me why are those parts called 'nuts' when 'nuts' are otherwise female components? Scratches own head in confusion.


Well I thought I would find out about this. Testicles contain sperms, the seed. Nuts contain seeds.......

At the same time I learned in a Roman court of law men had to hold their testicles in their right hand while swearing an oath.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just been outside. Not even a frost but a forecast 90% chance of snow at 11.00.


We abandoned ideas of a walk and headed home from the garage. 10.57 the snow started. A friend has just posted its horizontal over the tops which means if I walk ¾ mile uphill from the house it will be serious stuff.

Have coffee, warm stove and small child. Not sure about this?


----------



## monkers (6 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well I thought I would find out about this. Testicles contain sperms, the seed. Nuts contain seeds.......
> 
> At the same time I learned in a Roman court of law men had to hold their testicles in their right hand while swearing an oath.


Thank you. I must write in and ask Susie Dent about this.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2022)

Well..... I went back to bed and had a good kip. Feeling better now.
It is extremely piddly out there so much of todays plans have been put back till tomorrow.
And.......
Our stupid grass is still growing!!! I read, somewhere, that it should be cut twice over winter. Fat chance of that happening.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well..... I went back to bed and had a good kip. Feeling better now.
> It is extremely piddly out there so much of todays plans have been put back till tomorrow.
> And.......
> Our stupid grass is still growing!!! I read, somewhere, that it should be cut twice over winter. Fat chance of that happening.


My grass is still growing, bandit looks reall tatty at the moment. Far too wet to cut it though.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> How exciting. I can hear the bin men wooohooo


Welshie. "Oi you've missed me, am I too late"
Bin man "no, jump up on the cart"


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Thank you. I must write in and ask Susie Dent about this.


Whilst you’re at it, ask her about clipping in to clipless pedals


----------



## pawl (6 Jan 2022)

Just started to snow here


----------



## monkers (6 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Whilst you’re at it, ask her about clipping in to clipless pedals


Yeh, that's a bit nuts that one!


----------



## Paulus (6 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Just started to snow here


It's clouded over here in south Hertfordshire, I don't think it's going to snow, but rain is forecast for later on.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2022)

The sky here looks like we could have snow at anytime


----------



## monkers (6 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> My grass is still growing, bandit looks reall tatty at the moment. Far too wet to cut it though.


Who is the one you call 'bandit'?


----------



## Paulus (6 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Who is the one you call 'bandit'?


Blasted predictive text, and me for not proof reading first before tapping the button.
It should be "and it"


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> At the same time I learned in a Roman court of law men had to hold their testicles in their right hand while swearing an oath.


Hopefully still attached though?!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Just overheard my neighbours outside with one of them repeatedly saying that well-known expression concerning coldness resulting in the separation of the precious possessions of the copper- alloy ape; then it hit me why are those parts called 'nuts' when 'nuts' are otherwise female components? Scratches own head in confusion.


Nuts would have been steel, the side plates brass. Different expansion rates of the two metals caused the separation of the two. Similar principle with iron balls.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Yeh, that's a bit nuts that one!


A load of b*llox if youi ask me


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2022)

Smoked haddock, fries and peas today.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Smoked haddock, fries and peas today.


Mmm. That sounds good. 

I have lifted weights for 20 minutes as it’s too dismal for a walk.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2022)

That was mildly disappointing, out for lunch at Cassilax in Roland avenue then down the Unicorn Club for booze and bingo, pushing my Good Lady down Parkgate road and the snow started, fortunately we were in the club before it started to come down heavy, got in the club and there weren't enough people for bingo so it was just a sociable drink and a chat, when we came out the snow had turned to rain, we got the bus to the top of Lythalls lane and walked home from there, fortunately my Good Lady was well wrapped up and her coat plus the blanket on her lap and round her legs kept the rain out.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Mmm. That sounds good.
> 
> I have lifted weights for 20 minutes as it’s too dismal for a walk.


Can of beans in each hand?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can of beans in each hand?


I have two chunky 7.5 kg kettlebells for when I want to wave weights about. It shocks me to think that from my heaviest weight I have lost the equivalent of four of those! I intend to lose another kettlebell worth, and when I was a student I was another kettlebell lighter still... 

I must ask my ex if she has any photos of super-scrawny (and baby-faced!) me from back then. I haven't seen any such pics for years but somebody must still have some.

@PaulSB - has your new phone arrived yet? I was watching some very positive reviews of that model last night. It looks like a good buy.


----------



## 12boy (6 Jan 2022)

-22C at 9 am....will get to 4.4C this afternoon with a little Chinook action. The snow we got yesterday is dry and light as thistledown and squeaks when walked upon.
I will go for a walk at some point and maybe a little Nordic Track. Perhaps my V brakes will arrive at the LBS today. I think the 
last few days snow may have delayed them though.
Mrs 12's oxygen bottles and her veggie box should be delivered today. Hopefully not while I am walking.
Testes in Spanish are called "huevos" colloquially as huevos actually means eggs. It seems there are probably more words for breasts, genitals and rear end than any other body parts.
Be safe and warm.....


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Smoked haddock, fries and peas today.


MrsD likes smoked haddock. Since a little kid I have never liked it.
Yellow fish 
Smoked yellow fish


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD likes smoked haddock. Since a little kid I have never liked it.
> Yellow fish
> Smoked yellow fish


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2022)

Interesting tracking information for a package I'm waiting for, it looks like its taken the Chinese grand tour before leaving for the UK


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD likes smoked haddock. Since a little kid I have never liked it.
> Yellow fish
> Smoked yellow fish


What's wrong with it?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Interesting tracking information for a package I'm waiting for, it looks like its taken the Chinese grand tour before leaving for the UK


E-mail address is visible.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with it?


ITS YELLOW
AND ITS SMOKED


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> E-mail address is visible.



Not any more, thanks, I missed that.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD likes smoked haddock. Since a little kid I have never liked it.
> Yellow fish
> Smoked yellow fish


You should try Cullen Skink, food heaven 😍😍


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> You should try Cullen Skink, food heaven 😍😍


Sounds lovely


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> ITS YELLOW
> AND ITS SMOKED


Don't the fingers of smokers go yellow after a while?

Bet you'd not complain about smoked ham though.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds lovely


What you want to try is one of those Cumberland Sausages mentioned by Fossyant. Over a foot long and gone in 14 seconds.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> ITS YELLOW
> AND ITS SMOKED


You can get the undyed, natural smoked fish. Not yellow at all.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2022)

Baked taters, sausages and baked beans for me tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Don't the fingers of smokers go yellow after a while?
> 
> Bet you'd not complain about smoked ham though.


Now this might surprise you BUT smoked yellow fish is different to smoked ham


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Mmm. That sounds good.
> 
> I have lifted weights for 20 minutes as it’s too dismal for a walk.


Not Players Weights I hope Mo 😉


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Now this might surprise you BUT smoked yellow fish is different to smoked ham


Smoked ham isn't yellow?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Baked taters, sausages and baked beans for me tonight.


How'd you bake yer sausage.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Smoked ham isn't yellow?


That would be the nicotine…


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Not Players Weights I hope Mo 😉


No 6.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Smoked ham isn't yellow?


If it is then its gone off


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> No 6.


Cheapskate


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> If it is then its gone off


Unless you've gone overboard with the mustard.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> How'd you bake yer sausage.


Don't be so personal.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2022)

We has haily snow here


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2022)

Nothing on the box tonight so I am listening to Enya while browsing and playing games.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nothing on the box tonight so I am listening to Enya while browsing and playing games.


I do like Enya, haunting but only for a relatively brief period before it becomes a bit “ samey “ for me. 
I was listening to Buffy St Marie yesterday and thought how prescient she was. “ The Big Ones Get Away “ sums up how it once was and still is.


----------



## Chief Broom (6 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nothing on the box tonight so I am listening to Enya while browsing and playing games.


I couldnt find anything either  trouble is ive got nothing else to do so will trawl the channels and settle on the least boring/brain damaging and vegetate in front of that until my eyes glaze over.... I like writing but only when inspired, used to like chess...but cant be r'sed  i know! i'll go for a naked streak around the block...


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> For the past few years I have had to be incredibly tight with cash so I would have nursed the shoes back to my house and then spent days on ebay and Amazon trying to find some cheap but acceptable footwear. I am only weeks away from my pension now so I can afford to relax a little financially. I looked to my right and spotted a little old man shivering at his market stall which sold... footwear! Blow it - life's too short... I walked over and pointed at the first pair of trainers. He didn't have them in my size. The ones next to them looked ok and he _DID _have those in my size. I tried one on. Yeah, a comfortable fit. *How much? £40. [I thought it was a bit steep and I could probably get them for £20 elsewhere, but I wanted to just buy the things and have done with it.]* Okay, back to the cash machine that I had just passed...
> 
> From stumbling, to walking off with new trainers, about 5 minutes. Ah, so that's the way that people with money live!


I couldn't stop myself... I had a look on eBay just now and found them for £17.95 with free p&p!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I couldn't stop myself... I had a look on eBay just now and found them for £17.95 with free p&p!


You could have ended up with no sole though, and still be awaiting delivery.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You could have ended up with no sole though, and still be awaiting delivery.


They did quote about 10 days to deliver!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2022)

Morning. Cold and wet. I can’t make out if the roads and pavements look icy or not. Look a bit suspect looking out the window. It’ll be a slow and careful walk if it is.


----------



## Drago (7 Jan 2022)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2022)

Oh well, that confirms it. A post on our local page from a woman saying there’s black ice on roads and pavements. I’m not risking it.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2022)

Good morning all. 
A bit cool and damp outside at the moment.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2022)

Good morning people, carers been, boiler man arriving next, boiler service, went to put the gas fire on and its dead.  I did the supermarket shop last night so only the market shop to do this morning.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jan 2022)

I’m not happy, 7.05 Bing- Bong the DPD man . 


Mo1959 said:


> Oh well, that confirms it. A post on our local page from a woman saying there’s black ice on roads and pavements. I’m not risking it.


Good decision Mo , how’s your wrist has it fully recovered from last winter‘s tumble ? .


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> I’m not happy, 7.05 Bing- Bong the DPD man .
> 
> Good decision Mo , how’s your wrist has it fully recovered from last winter‘s tumble ? .


I just get the occasional twinge, but have no desire to fall again this winter.

I should jump on the exercise bike but detest it. Should really get rid of it. It’s just taking up space if I’m not going to use it.


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I just get the occasional twinge, but have no desire to fall again this winter.
> 
> I should jump on the exercise bike but detest it. Should really get rid of it. It’s just taking up space if I’m not going to use it.


But if you get rid of the exercise bike you will have to find some where else to hang your clothes overnight.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2022)

Geez, it's cold, windy and damp outside. Today doesn't offer a lot, trip to Aldi and the annual meeting with my IFA.

I'm taking part in a challenge called "Marathon in a Month." One has to walk 26 miles in 30 days BUT no matter how far one walks on a given day only one mile counts towards the total. So a 7 mile walk today would count as 1 mile and equally 1 mile tomorrow counts as 1 mile. Four days off out of the 30 are allowed. The objective is to provide the motivation to go outside every day. It works, as soon as its light I'll wrap up and tramp round a little local circuit. Might see a kingfisher or two.

Speaking of kingfishers, see how I did that? The Belted Kingfisher I mentioned a month ago is all over the nation media, Northwest Tonight and The Guardian have both reported this week, it's on my Google news feed this morning even with a name check for the village.

Have to admit to being a touch blasé about this initially. People in the village were "have you see the kingfisher? We saw it by the bridge." I now know this is only the fourth recorded sighting in the UK. Most recently he's been kicking about near Roach Bridge on private land, the landowner has been charging a £10 access fee!!

UK kingfishers are very territorial, we have several in the area, in winter they are a very common sight. Our American visitor is covering a very, very wide area compared to the locals.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks,
Had a wander around Wimborne yesterday while Mrs Tenkaykev was having physio on her hip. Picked up a five pack of socks in the sale, they feel high quality and most importantly have a bicycle logo!
Popped in to the Shop that sells kitchen equipment to pick up a new tin opener, one of the OXO suregrip ones. Mrs Tenkaykev said the one we have was knackered when she came to use it earlier in the week. Most of the tinned stuff we purchase has ring pulls, but apparently the tinned chopped tomatoes needed a tin opener, or so she thought until when rinsing the can prior to recycling she spotted that the label had been put on upside down and the ring pull was on the “ bottom “ of the can 😁
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍


----------



## Salad Dodger (7 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world!

3 degrees and a fairly clear sky down on Planet Thanet today.

We didn't get to Canterbury yesterday. We cleaned little Miss Salad's newly installed kitchen instead, enabling her to move back in yesterday.

We will have another go at visiting the bright lights of the big city today. Look out, shoe shops, Mrs Salad is coming to get you!

Have a good day, everyone and stay safe.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jan 2022)

Wonderful day ahead
Weather looks miserable and I have a dentist appointment in a couple of hours 

let joy be unconstrained


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2022)

@ColinJ Thank you, the phone is good and I'm very pleased with the purchase. Its very fast, hadn't realised how slow my Motorola had become, battery life is good, 100% at 8.30 yesterday and still 44% now. Battery life had become a real concern as too often I was getting home from a long ride with only 10% and the phone switching off within an hour. Camera has loads of features I've never heard of! The phone has a lot of features I'll probably learn once and then forget exist!

Interesting to see how a number of the apps I use have changed. I would update the Motorola regularly but I now know it simply wasn't able to run the newer versions of some apps.

One mistake I'll never repeat is playing with app notifications. The default is very adequate and on my Motorola I screwed it up completely. Mrs P gets irritated by the phone constantly pinging - as cycle club sec I receive a lot of WhatsApp, Messenger and email. On the old phone I set up all sorts of daft changes. This time I'm simply connecting to my watch which vibrates and putting the phone on "Do Not Disturb."


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jan 2022)

🤔 Tenkaykev has raised an important point about ring pulls or lack of . Why don’t tins of rice pudding have ring pulls . If they did ,it would be another food I could buy from village stores when I’m on longer rides . I have a can opener on a multi tool , but using it would only end in tears .


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2022)

Rumbly tum so having my porridge now. 

Saw the two young girls from along the road walking their pooch and they were sliding along the pavement!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, 1° and a dusting of snow here.
Still finding good stuff on the telly. Yesterday evening was spent watching Prof Alice Digging for Britain along with a pleasant new find, Iain Robertson Rambles. I’d not heard of Iain Robertson before but Mr Google has revealed that he is a BAFTA winning actor who currently stars in River City. Anyway, he makes a very agreeable one man and his camera walking programme. Last night we watched two episodes on i-player as he walked the West Highland Way and a newly broadcast episode from the Southern Upland Way (BBC Scotland).


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> 🤔 Tenkaykev has raised an important point about ring pulls or lack of . Why don’t tins of rice pudding have ring pulls . If they did ,it would be another food I could buy from village stores when I’m on longer rides . I have a can opener on a multi tool , but using it would only end in tears .


WOW! That's a posh multi-tool. Does it have a thing for getting stones out of horses' hooves?**

** this may be an old family joke. Not sure.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Rumbly tum so having my porridge now.
> 
> Saw the two young girls from along the road walking their pooch and they were sliding along the pavement!


IIRC Mo, didn't you get some sort of gripper thingumajig that you fit to your shoes when it's icy underfoot?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> IIRC Mo, didn't you get some sort of gripper thingumajig that you fit to your shoes when it's icy underfoot?


I actually have a pair plus a pair of Inov8 shoes with studs but still nervous. Think it’s just an age thing now and lack of confidence after falling.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2022)

Horses' hooves has bizarrely reminded me of an old family thing which happened 60+ years ago. My uncle went to boarding school, his parents wrote every week and he dutifully replied. Like all boarders he kept his personal belongings in a large wooden box. At some point he lost his precious penknife. This was a subject of some discussion for weeks. Eventually he wrote of finding it with the immortal line:

"I've found my penknife, it was buried in my chest."


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> 🤔 Tenkaykev has raised an important point about ring pulls or lack of . Why don’t tins of rice pudding have ring pulls . If they did ,it would be another food I could buy from village stores when I’m on longer rides . I have a can opener on a multi tool , but using it would only end in tears .


I'd not noticed that Rice Pud in cans doesn't have a ring pull. It's obviously some sort of conspiracy between the rice pudding and can opener cartels to drive the sales of can openers!
I've just checked and there exists such thing as a battery powered compact can opener. Something to keep in the saddlebag for the longer rides 😉


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, carers been, boiler man arriving next, boiler service, went to put the gas fire on and its dead.  I did the supermarket shop last night so only the market shop to do this morning.


Morning Dave.
Re the "dead" gas fire. Maybe a stupid question but could it be the battery to the ignition.
I only found that when ours died...... I changed it and bingo!!! all was good.


----------



## Chief Broom (7 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  doesnt look to bad out, still cold though. I did find [accidentally] find something to watch on tv yesterday, a film story about the origin of Melvilles book Moby Dick, it was quite good 
I hope my new toaster arrives soon i can stick Tesco's past use by date bread in it


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2022)

Coooeee peeps. It's dry it's calm. It's 3 deg and feeling like -2 apparently.

The sky is an odd colour. Looks like we might have snow sometime today.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning Dave.
> Re the "dead" gas fire. Maybe a stupid question but could it be the battery to the ignition.
> I only found that when ours died...... I changed it and bingo!!! all was good.



That was the first thing I checked, I'd got a spare battery, boiler man's here now so it won't be long now.  I'll have to get the fire sorted next.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2022)

Horrible day here.....dark, cold, rain, hail.
I woke and got up at 0550, thought 'sod that' and went back to bed. 
A few errands to run but not much else.


----------



## pawl (7 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! That's a posh multi-tool. Does it have a thing for getting stones out of horses' hooves?**
> 
> ** this may be an old family joke. Not sure.





What you should say is does it have a tool for getting Boy Scouts out of horses hooves


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Still messing around on my new phone.......nearly there!
Had a problem with Norton Vault (password manager) yesterday.
I'd forgotten the password to get into the vault and, after chatting to Norton, it appears that the only way to change the password is to access the vault from another device using a biometric password (fingerprint etc). As my new phone hasn't been set up for this yet, and my old phone was factory defaulted yesterday morning, they said I'd have to delete the vault and download a new one (very helpful.....not). So basically, I've lost all my passwords! 
Guess what I'll be doing today and tommorrow?

On a brighter note - we're having lunch at the Ebby, which has recently reopened after a refurb and being closed for the best part of 18 months. So......Yay.....it's Fish Friday!


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jan 2022)

If I look North I see ominous roiling clouds, If I look South I can see ominous roiling clouds underlit by bright sunshine.
Fortunately the Post Office is south so I'll head there to post a few letters. This weather I've gone back to having porridge, I make it with Vanilla flavoured soy or oat milk, slice in half a banana and a few chopped up dates prior to cooking in the microwave. It's wonderfully delicious, and the discussion about rice puddings up thread has got me wondering if I should have a go at making one using vanilla milk. I've not made rice pudding before but looking at the various recipes on the BBC Good Food web site has given me a few ideas. Given the two hour cooking time it makes sense to wait until there's several things to oven cook.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> If I look North I see ominous roiling clouds, If I look South I can see ominous roiling clouds underlit by bright sunshine.
> Fortunately the Post Office is south so I'll head there to post a few letters. This weather I've gone back to having porridge, I make it with Vanilla flavoured soy or oat milk, slice in half a banana and a few chopped up dates prior to cooking in the microwave. It's wonderfully delicious, and the discussion about rice puddings up thread has got me wondering if I should have a go at making one using vanilla milk. I've not made rice pudding before but looking at the various recipes on the BBC Good Food web site has given me a few ideas. Given the two hour cooking time it makes sense to wait until there's several things to oven cook.


I’m really enjoying my porridge with soya milk. Gives it a nice flavour. I bought an almond one to try but wasn’t very keen on it.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2022)

Before I clutter up the whole of CC and possibly crash the servers with a complex new thread 

Can anyone tell me how I might discover which set of smileys I added to the keyboard on my old phone? They worked well.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> 🤔 Tenkaykev has raised an important point about ring pulls or lack of . Why don’t tins of rice pudding have ring pulls . If they did ,it would be another food I could buy from village stores when I’m on longer rides . I have a can opener on a multi tool , but using it would only end in tears .


I have an old can opener that my Dad used to keep in the car - I think it dates from the war or just after

Only problem is that when the metal it leaves behind after the lid comes off it is like a rather extreme throwing weapon from an over-the-top marshal arts action film

It is very light though

It was great fun when I was a kid in the 60s in the days when Men where Men and anyone opening a can of fizzy pop after a long car journey had to have nerves of steel and a change of clothes handy!



(note - for the young people - cans didn't have ring pulls then - you used a sharp object to pierce the top - and if the hole was too small or you did't enlarge it quick enough half the contents of the can did an impression of Old Faithful Geyser)


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2022)

Boiler man has gone, the house is returning to its normal tropical levels, and the sound you can here is my wallet crying in the corner.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jan 2022)

Morning


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I have an old can opener that my Dad used to keep in the car - I think it dates from the war or just after
> 
> Only problem is that when the metal it leaves behind after the lid comes off it is like a rather extreme throwing weapon from an over-the-top marshal arts action film
> 
> ...


This was the type of can opener I used to use to open cans of fizzy pop when I was a kid.
Two holes, one either side of the can.
https://images.app.goo.gl/g7fJSK8tncckRn7X6


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2022)

These icy pavements seem to be taking forever to clear. Really needing out for a walk now. Hopefully be ok after lunch.

I can feel my arms and shoulders a bit today after my little weight session yesterday.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jan 2022)

The washing done, other than that nothing else to report
Oh..........Scampi, squid rings, chips and peas for dinner


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> The washing done, other than that nothing else to report
> Oh..........Scampi, squid rings, chips and peas for dinner




Sounds yummy


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2022)

No idea what we are having to eat yet


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Still messing around on my new phone.......nearly there!
> Had a problem with Norton Vault (password manager) yesterday.
> ...



Did you not use the App (forgotten it’s name) to transfer data etc from old phone to new phone? Worked a treat when I set up BiL’s new Samsung, from his previous Motorola.

Edit: I think the App name may have been "SmartSwitch"


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Did you not use the App (forgotten it’s name) to transfer data etc from old phone to new phone? Worked a treat when I set up BiL’s new Samsung, from his previous Motorola.
> 
> Edit: I think the App name may have been "SmartSwitch"


Don't need an app to do it on a Motorola - just use NFC. SmartsSwitch is Samsung.
Yes I transferred all the data, apps, docs and photos across. Unfortunately I had to sign into most of the things I needed to and it didn't transfer passwords on most of them.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Don't need an app to do it on a Motorola - just use NFC. SmartsSwitch is Samsung.
> Yes I transferred all the data, apps, docs and photos across. Unfortunately I had to sign into most of the things I needed to and it didn't transfer passwords on most of them.



As I said, I may have got the name of the App wrong. But, whatever it was, it transferred everything from BiL's Motorola Moto G? to a New Samsung Galaxy. It was supposed to work with NFC as the connection, but, I could not get it to work, so, I connected the two phones together via a USB Cable. Once transferred, everything just worked.

I have previously used SmartSwitch when Son no 2, Wife and her Sister upgraded phones, but, they were Samsung to Samsung transfers.

According to Google, SmartSwitch works on brands other than Samsung:

_"Transfer Data from Motorola to Samsung with Smart Switch

It *supports all Android devices and all versions of the Android OS*. Transfer with Samsung Smart Switch is very easy; you can transfer data using a USB cable, allowing for easy transfer even for app data."_


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> The washing done, other than that nothing else to report
> Oh..........Scampi, squid rings, chips and peas for dinner


Have you morphed into Welshie


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No idea what we are having to eat yet


We are having mashed potato which will be fried till crispy brown on the outside.
Add a fried egg plus some baked beans.
Is there a name for this ?? It can't be bubble and squeak.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2022)

Messages etc done.
On my way back I indicated to turn left and LOUD clicking started. A bit worrying. After my turn the indicator switched off but the loud clicking continued.
Then I realised it was the start of a record on the radio... duh


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We are having mashed potato which will be fried till crispy brown on the outside.
> Add a fried egg plus some baked beans.
> Is there a name for this ?? It can't be bubble and squeak.




Not by now and squeak. You need cooked cabbage of Brussels sprouts for that


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We are having mashed potato which will be fried till crispy brown on the outside.
> Add a fried egg plus some baked beans.
> Is there a name for this ?? It can't be bubble and squeak.




Cowboy chow perhaps


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2022)

We had fish and chips washed down with Sea Fury.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We are having mashed potato which will be fried till crispy brown on the outside.
> Add a fried egg plus some baked beans.
> Is there a name for this ?? It can't be bubble and squeak.


 Fried potatoes cakes

I do my potatoes cakes differently, mashed potatoes when cold put in one egg and mix up to a sloppy mess, add plain flour to form a dough, using a round cutter cut them up and place on a floured tray and put in the oven.
When cooked, cut across and spread butter, salt and pepper - enjoy


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We are having mashed potato which will be fried till crispy brown on the outside.
> Add a fried egg plus some baked beans.
> Is there a name for this ?? It can't be bubble and squeak.


If you added some corned beef to the mix, it would be corned beef hash.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jan 2022)

Man came to read my water meter.....he had builder's bum trousers on


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2022)

Bacon, Lincoln sausage and beans today . More cowboy chow


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! That's a posh multi-tool. Does it have a thing for getting stones out of horses' hooves?**
> 
> ** this may be an old family joke. Not sure.










This type of multI-tool not a cycle specific one ( @Drago probably has a large collection ) . Sadly no tool to aid distressed horses .
(edit) That is my Kitchen table is was a nice light polished Oak , until one of my Mrs JK’s sisters decided to clean it with washing up liquid and copious amounts of water .


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m really enjoying my porridge with soya milk. Gives it a nice flavour. I bought an almond one to try but wasn’t very keen on it.


Have you tried Oat milk , nice with porridge or cereal.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Man came to read my water meter.....he had builder's bum trousers on


At least he had trousers on


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Man came to read my water meter.....he had builder's bum trousers on


Complains the man who doesn't even bother with the trousers...

Ha ha - just beaten to it by @Dave7!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2022)

Interesting... The postie just delivered 3 items:

TalkTalk junk mail - straight to the recycling bag with that!
Local shopping guide. Keep; recycle the previous one.
National Travel Survey. Eh, is this more junk mail? [Opens up to see...] Ah, no - this looks genuine. Details below...

The Department for Transport apparently do an *annual travel survey* of about 6,000 households in the UK and I have been selected at random to take part this year. A book of 6 first class stamps was included to thank me for even reading the booklet. After the survey is completed by me, I will be sent '_a shopping voucher_'. I will have to look back at last year and list how many times I cycled, how far, what for etc. Ditto for walking, or using buses, trains, planes, cars or any other means of getting about.

I will definitely do my bit. As the DfT point out, the more they understand the transport needs/habits of the population, the better the planning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jan 2022)

Just checked the temperature on the James Webb Space Telescope which is currently over a million km from earth on its way the the L2 Lagrange point. The warm side of the sunshield varies between 11C and 55C which is warmer that here in the UK. The cold side is a tad chilly though at -199C Brrrrr now that's cold!


----------



## Salad Dodger (7 Jan 2022)

Hello, world.

We are back from the bustling metropolis of East Kent.

Mrs Salad has got some new walking boots. She also bought a new quilted coat, which fits more comfortably than the previous one.

I hit upon some beach sandal/ shoes, which were priced at £15 but somehow only ended up being £12 at the till.

Lunch was enjoyed at the 'spoons.

Now back indoors, with the fire alight. I don't plan to go out any more today.....


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Complains the man who doesn't even bother with the trousers...
> 
> Ha ha - just beaten to it by @Dave7!


Yep.....you can't beat me. I was just sitting here in the nude so decided to respond.
The woman next to me on the bus just sat there continually tutting. I thought "sod her, I am only texting".


----------



## 12boy (7 Jan 2022)

Definitely a Chinook here...5c and the snow is melting rapidly. I think I had better drive Mrs 12 to her Catscan today as the wind is pretty stout...40 mph with 56 mph gusts. She may want to grab some grub after, or maybe not...Omicron cases are pretty high at the moment. If we don't go out to eat I may make a quiche. 
After 72 hours of wearing compression hose non stop I can take a shower today. l will enjoy it.
I eat my oatmeal with extra protein yogurt...25 grams plus whatever is in the oatmeal. 
Be safe and well and enjoy your carby meals for which l envy you.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Have you tried Oat milk , nice with porridge or cereal.


I’ll give it a try and get one next time I’m round.

Eventually got a walk thank goodness. Still a few dodgy bits and the gritter is out and about. 

I’m watching Antiques Road Trip and Pointless then nothing until Death in Paradise at 9.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 625360
> 
> 
> This type of multI-tool not a cycle specific one ( @Drago probably has a large collection ) . Sadly no tool to aid distressed horses .
> (edit) That is my Kitchen table is was a nice light polished Oak , until one of my Mrs JK’s sisters decided to clean it with washing up liquid and copious amounts of water .


Is that called a 'leatherman'?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We are having mashed potato which will be fried till crispy brown on the outside.
> Add a fried egg plus some baked beans.
> Is there a name for this ??* It can't be bubble and squeak.*


You're read right, it can't be called Bubble and Squeak. That's already been taken.


----------



## rustybolts (7 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Man came to read my water meter.....he had builder's bum trousers on


Hope you weren't nursing a semi when he left


----------



## Juan Kog (7 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> Is that called a 'leatherman'?


The one on the right is a Leatherman multi tool, not sure which model . I bought it many years ago in Costco, so not as expensive as other retailers. The Gerber multi tool I bought when I thought I had lost/ mislaid the Leatherman . It turned up later, so I now have 2 .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yep.....you can't beat me. I was just sitting here in the nude so decided to respond.
> The woman next to me on the bus just sat there continually tutting. I thought "sod her, I am only texting".


Sorry

You're sitting in the nude
and the woman next to you on the bus was tutting

errrrrrr

is it me??????


anyway - we had sausage beans and mash for Tea

lots of people on here seem to have had beans 

the weather tonight should be interesting


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Sorry
> 
> *You're sitting in the nude
> and the woman next to you on the bus was tutting*
> ...


Probably not even wearing a mask.

Possibly!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Probably not even wearing a mask.
> 
> Possibly!


Am I the only one wondering where the mask should be

especially after the comments about beans


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Am I the only one wondering where the mask should be
> 
> especially after the comments about beans


Quite possibly.
The elastic on them wouldn't really be big enough for anywhere else.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Quite possibly.
> The elastic on them wouldn't really be big enough for anywhere else.


just wondering where the elastic loops would go


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> just wondering where the elastic loops would go


One round each, where else?


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> One round each, where else?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Jan 2022)

Would it stay on


and


more importantly




can some one please take these image out of my brain

PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


>


Should you lose either or both of yours the elastic was too tight.
Just a warning, so you know.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Would it stay on
> 
> 
> and
> ...


Try it and see, let us know.

You want one of us to get inside your head!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2022)

No, it's not me.......


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> No, it's not me.......


You can try. Just take a ball of string with you as you go in his right ear.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2022)




----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 625423


You'll not be moving over this side o'Pennines now will you?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Sorry
> 
> You're sitting in the nude
> and the woman next to you on the bus was tutting
> ...


It's a joke.......


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's a joke.......


You hope!
It might explain his reluctance to do _"The Aldi Dash"_ in recent days.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> It might explain his reluctance to do _"The Aldi Dash"_ in recent days.


I wouldn't have dashed to our Aldi tonight... 

I walked my pal to the bus station earlier after we had finished our DIY curry and the last of the Christmas mince pies. The icy backstreets and pavements were potentially bloody lethal! My new trainers certainly didn't do much gripping in those conditions but I don't think any footwear _would _without extra ice grips strapped onto the soles. Definitely no jogging for me!

Aldi was shut at that time so its car park was clear. There was a small gritting wagon touring it making it safe for tomorrow (er, later today).


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2022)

Morning all, I've just put the breadmaker on.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2022)

Morning. It’s very wet just now so I’ll not venture out till it eases off later.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2022)

Morning all.
Sat with a coffee while hoping to come round .
Assuming I do come round it will be an Aldi dash........ ...with my mask in an appropriate place .


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jan 2022)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Finally managed to finish the last of the mince pies and home made Christmas cake. Trousers are a bit snug so I want to address that. Nothing planned for today, don’t fancy parkrun as the course will be a mudbath in places so I’ll probably go for a walk. Stay safe folks ☕️👍


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2022)

Well.......I didn't come round so I (and my mask) are going back to bed.


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2022)

I have risen!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2022)

Good Day. The forecast is shite but it seems quite benign outside.

Yesterday I felt life had returned to normal after my Covid positive. The week had been the usual blend of nothing much all the way to full throttle. All good.........

Then we got the phone call. No 2 son has tested positive. He has Downs, supported living and shares a house with three other supported young men. He seems to be perfectly well but his living situation means he must isolate - the choice is 10 days in his bedroom or come home to us. No choice here. So now we have another 7-10 days of protecting Mrs P but this time from someone who doesn't understand why he can't cuddle his Mum. Geez.

This bit isn't a rant and I mention it because I know you all to be good people. It's something which is valuable to understand.There are hundreds of thousands of individuals whose living situation is similar to my lad's. Legally their situation is exactly the same as elderly people in a care home. We've endured two years of the same restrictions. I don't think you've heard me complain. You haven't seen it on the news.

The care worker, support worker situation is precisely the same, possibly worse, than that for people who need home care etc. I say possibly because there can be mental issues involved as well.

It comes down to money. Care workers earn minimum wage. If agency staff have to be brought in to cover shifts the cost can be as high as £23/hour plus agency fees.

No one ever talks about this. It doesn't make headlines on the six o'clock news in the manner care homes do.

I have to finish by saying my lad leads a happy and fulfilled life.

Thanks.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well.......I didn't come round so I (and my mask) are going back to bed.


Dave is sleeping with a mask on...........hmmmmmm


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, dark, wet, and windy here.


----------



## Salad Dodger (8 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world!

5 degrees, overcast and we have had a few drops of rain on Planet Thanet this morning. More to come, apparently.

We will need a few comestibles, so we may take a walk to the shops, allowing Mrs Salad to road test her new walking shoes. I also need to split some more logs, which I hope to achieve before the football starts on telly at lunchtime.

Stay well and stay warm, everyone!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Dave is sleeping with a mask on...........hmmmmmm


Yes.....but on where ??


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Dave is sleeping with a mask on...........hmmmmmm




It's his fetish don't you know. Keep it to yourself thoguh.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2022)

Good moaning. We the cold has gone to be replaced by yep, warmer and wetter weather. Hissed down all night. And read rather windy. Still raoning and it's misty on the hills as well. 8 deg and feels like 5 apparently. 

The main road to Mach was closed yesterday due to a landslide. All cleared now.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Jan 2022)

Greetings, wet here and forecast to get wetter . Today’s plan is to clean and check over my steamroller ( that’s a surly not a chuff-chuff one) . On Sunday morning I discovered it had a rear wheel puncture, but it needs cleaning before I do any work on it . I have been using my On-One Pompino instead .
🤔 I wonder why Planet X called the bike a Pompino ? 
@Dave7 I will leave you to Google Pompino .


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Greetings, wet here and forecast to get wetter . Today’s plan is to clean and check over my steamroller ( that’s a surly not a chuff-chuff one) . On Sunday morning I discovered it had a rear wheel puncture, but it needs cleaning before I do any work on it . I have been using my On-One Pompino instead .
> 🤔 I wonder why Planet X called the bike a Pompino ?
> @Dave7 I will leave you to Google Pompino .


Don't need to.
I have a pompino which MrsD says is adequate


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day. The forecast is shite but it seems quite benign outside.
> 
> Yesterday I felt life had returned to normal after my Covid positive. The week had been the usual blend of nothing much all the way to full throttle. All good.........
> 
> ...



I know I sometimes grumble about the carers but they do a good job in often difficult circumstances, my Good ladies carer was here at quarter to eight this morning apologising for being late, apparently they had someone not show up this morning so she had to cover a call in Tamworth before coming to us. A similar thing has happened several time lately with carers having to cover with people going sick or not turning up.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Greetings, wet here and forecast to get wetter . Today’s plan is to clean and check over my steamroller ( that’s a surly not a chuff-chuff one) . On Sunday morning I discovered it had a rear wheel puncture, but it needs cleaning before I do any work on it . I have been using my On-One Pompino instead .
> 🤔 I wonder why Planet X called the bike a Pompino ?
> @Dave7 I will leave you to Google Pompino .



I googled!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2022)

This morning my ensemble will consist of waterproof bloomers (to keep the rain out) I might add, flippers and a snorkel as that has its own integrated mask so it covers all eventualities and is clearly legal in the whole of the UK and a sowester belonging to Mr WD.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I know I sometimes grumble about the carers but they do a good job in often difficult circumstances, my Good ladies carer was here at quarter to eight this morning apologising for being late, apparently they had someone not show up this morning so she had to cover a call in Tamworth before coming to us. A similar thing has happened several time lately with carers having to cover with people going sick or not turning up.


I agree Dave the care workers, especially those employed full time, are superb, brilliant people. Many of the agency staff are good but sadly not all.

I think we both understand and directly experience the care crisis and it really does boil down to cash. Sad.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

It's  out there!
Think I'll stop in and watch a film or two.
Some movement on my dad's house sale - now showing as 'sold stc' on Rightmove. Hopefully it will all go through OK.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I agree Dave the care workers, especially those employed full time, are superb, brilliant people. Many of the agency staff are good but sadly not all.
> 
> I think we both understand and directly experience the care crisis and it really does boil down to cash. Sad.



I think with most things it come down to the cash, which is very sad.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, a damp drizzerly day outside, with heavier rain later. It seem to be a stay indoors kind of day, except that the dog will have to go out, and I have to cycle up to the local shops for a few essentials. 
I have a couple of jigsaw to do, and there are some FA cup games on the tellybox this afternoon, so there are plenty of things to keep me occupied. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  Light rain forecast here which could mean light rain or hacking down...Not much to report so heres another poem from Mervyn Peake 

The Trouble With Geraniums

The trouble with geraniums
is that they’re much too red!
The trouble with my toast is that
it’s far too full of bread.

The trouble with a diamond
is that it’s much too bright.
The same applies to fish and stars
and the electric light.

The troubles with the stars I see
lies in the way they fly.
The trouble with myself is all
self-centred in the eye.

The trouble with my looking-glass
is that it shows me, me;
there’s trouble in all sorts of things
where it should never be.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all, I've just put the breadmaker on.


Have you shrunk, or have you a large industrial breadmaker?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2022)

We seem to have horizontal rain now


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We seem to have horizontal rain now



its been persisting down all morning here.  I've spent the morning getting the ironing done


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2022)

We have had so much rain in the last few weeks that the grass is starting to die due to being waterlogged.


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Jan 2022)

Morning all .
It’s a grey damp day here in Coventry today . Mrs exlaser and I just starting to feel normal after having covid over Christmas which is good😀.

Our current inconvenience is the fact we are having a new bathroom fitted so the whole house smells of new plaster and us 😂 as we haven’t had a bath or a shower in the house since Tuesday 😂😂. 
It’s been a few decades since I last had to wash my hair in the sink , makes me think we might have made the wrong decision a few years ago not having a second bathroom fitted . 
Oh well ,fingers crossed we have working bath by Tuesday and it all should be finished by the next Tuesday . 😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Dave is sleeping with a mask on...........hmmmmmm


Now we need a Forum Poll. “ Which mask does Dave wear?”
Lone Ranger/ Batman / Robin/ Gimp 😄


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Now we need a Forum Poll. “ Which mask does Dave wear?”
> Lone Ranger/ Batman / Robin/ Gimp 😄


You missed bank robber of the list.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2022)

From my facebook page this morning, lol!


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You missed bank robber of the list.


And Iron too!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jan 2022)

Our bathroom are being 'done' starting Monday - hopefully

about time - I always intended to get them done as soon as possible after I bought the house

that was about 7 years ago - Monday is the day!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> This morning my ensemble will consist of waterproof bloomers (to keep the rain out) I might add, flippers and a snorkel as that has its own integrated mask so it covers all eventualities and is clearly legal in the whole of the UK and a sowester belonging to Mr WD.


Well Welshie, I’ve been listening to “ The Weather Girls “ and you’re in luck!!
According to them: 🎼
“Cause tonight for the first time
Just about half-past ten
For the first time in history
It's gonna start raining men” 🎼
Now all of us strikingly handsome retirees need to do is to figure out how to upload ourselves to The Cloud and you may be in luck 😁


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, a damp drizzerly day outside, with heavier rain later. It seem to be a stay indoors kind of day, except that the dog will have to go out, and I have to cycle up to the local shops for a few essentials.
> I have a couple of jigsaw to do, and there are some FA cup games on the tellybox this afternoon, so there are plenty of things to keep me occupied.
> Enjoy your day everyone.


Well, after the soggy dog walk, the weather has got worse. Heavy rain and wind.
I wimped out from cycling to to shops, and we have decided on a takeaway Ruby tonight, and whatever is in the freezer, there is some salmon and sea bass fillets in there somewhere. 
Harry, the big tabby has decided to slow me up doing the jigsaw.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jan 2022)

Been out for a couple of hours on my Thorn, very wet roads, some still with ice, but stayed dry otherwise. Wintry views with snow persisting on the hills.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been out for a couple of hours on my Thorn, very wet roads, some still with ice, but stayed dry otherwise. Wintry views with snow persisting on the hills.


Hope you didn't puncture yourself!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been out for a couple of hours on my Thorn, very wet roads, some still with ice, but stayed dry otherwise. Wintry views with snow persisting on the hills.


I've got a Thorn Club Tour


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2022)

A veggie day for us today. Roast veggies with gravy


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2022)

Bobbed out to walk to a local cafe to meet friends for coffee. 1.5 miles walked, heavens opened, drenched, cafe closed. We decided to go elsewhere after one friend drove me home to get dry clothes!

Very idly watching Milwall v Palace. Who gave Palace permission to wear blue and white halves?

Fish pie for tea tonight.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> 🤔 I wonder why Planet X called the bike a Pompino ?





dave r said:


> I googled!


Ha ha - not Boris... the _OTHER_ BJ!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a Thorn Club Tour


Mine’s a Nomad, triple chainset, v-brakes, straight bars. I’ve currently got studded Schwalbe Winters on it, my go to bike if there’s any chance of ice.


----------



## gavroche (8 Jan 2022)

When in bed last night, I planned my route in my head for a ride today, only about 20 kms, which is enough in winter, Got up this morning and it was p****g down so waited till later hoping it will dry out. It has now but it will be dark in less than an hour so ride postponed till tomorrow now, hoping it won't rain.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2022)

The ENGLISH* national travel survey* interviewer just called round to get my details. He dropped off a 56 page booklet which has multiple choice answers to questions which he will ask me by phone tomorrow. Obviously that is so he doesn't have to go into people's houses in these pandemic times.

The questions themselves are not included in the booklet, just reference numbers, but it is obvious what some of them are. There are ones related to driving, others to public transport, and some for walking and cycling. Some scary ones about possible injuries suffered! 

I wonder how much my shopping voucher will be for...?  My guess is £5. £10 would be great. £20+ pounds would make me feel a bit guilty, but I'd still use it! 

PS I just noticed that the survey is for England only!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The owner of _dog-the-size-of-a-pony_ has let it crap bang in the middle of the pavement again and not picked it up. Once again, they didn't even bother dragging it 1 metre to the gutter... Why bother, eh, when there is a perfectly decent pedestrian path to cover with excrement? It's a bloody good job that I don't actually witness this happening or I could very easily get involved in a horrible _neighbours-from-hell_ battle. (Scooping up the damn sh*t with a shovel and throwing it over their fence into their yard, then getting into a fight about that...)
> 
> I strongly suspect that I do know who is responsible. There are a couple of very large husky-like dogs owned by a family down the road. I sometimes see the dogs being taken on a tour of the local streets. I haven't see any other dogs round here big enough to produce those mounds. Still, suspicion is not proof, and it is probably better that I _*don't*_ find out who is responsible!


Exactly the same this evening, but I almost caught the culprits this time. It wasn't there when I went shopping but it _was _there when I got back 20 minutes later.

This kind of thing stresses me out. I like a quiet life, causing no hassle and not suffering any. If I see this happening but do nothing, I will be angry for days. If I confront the dog owner and they laugh in my face... I couldn't see that ending well!


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Exactly the same this evening, but I almost caught the culprits this time. It wasn't there when I went shopping but it _was _there when I got back 20 minutes later.
> 
> This kind of thing stresses me out. I like a quiet life, causing no hassle and not suffering any. If I see this happening but do nothing, I will be angry for days. If I confront the dog owner and they laugh in my face... I couldn't see that ending well!


Your right Colin don’t confront the dog owner . Follow him/ her home and dump it outside there house , or better still post through there letterbox . Make sure they don’t have CCTV .


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Your right Colin don’t confront the dog owner . Follow him/ her home and dump it outside there house , or better still post through there letterbox . Make sure they don’t have CCTV .


His height might give him away.
Although if he turns his coat outside-in or removes it, placing it in a large bag, may make it seem as though he's made "deliveries" to a few houses.


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Have you tried Oat milk , nice with porridge or cereal.





Mo1959 said:


> I’ll give it a try and get one next time I’m round.


@Mo1959 If you try Oat milk I forgot to say it will need a vigorous shake before using as it does settle , some makes more than others . Mrs JK has oat milk in tea and coffee , I’ve just made her a cup of tea . Hence this post.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> @Mo1959 If you try Oat milk I forgot to say it will need a vigorous shake before using as it does settle , some makes more than others . Mrs JK has oat milk in tea and coffee , I’ve just made her a cup of tea . Hence this post.


Presume it doesn’t curdle?


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Presume it doesn’t curdle?


You presume correctly, it doesn’t curdle .


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> You presume correctly, it doesn’t curdle .


What's it good for then?


----------



## Chief Broom (9 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  got woken up by my feet sticking out the end of the duvet and freezing  so's im up having a cup of Alta rica. I dont leave my gas fire on overnight so rely on a good duvet


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2022)

Morning. Damn. It’s a sheet of ice out there again this morning. 

I am also having a mug of Alta Rica. The Co-op have the big jar for a fiver just now so got a couple.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jan 2022)

Good morning,
Continuing on the coffee ☕️ theme, we’ve got a filter machine. It’s an Illy one with an insulated jug, so once the coffee has filtered into the jug it keeps it hot for quite a while without using energy to heat a baseplate as with the glass jugs.
Machu Pichu is our coffee of choice and we buy a few bags when it goes on offer.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2022)

Trying to decide if I want to put the studded shoes on and risk a walk. Not sure it’s that enjoyable when you’re so nervous and tense. I keep looking at indoor rowing machines and think it’s something I fancy as it’s more all over body exercise. They take up a lot of room though. Maybe for next winter.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Trying to decide if I want to put the studded shoes on and risk a walk. Not sure it’s that enjoyable when you’re so nervous and tense. I keep looking at indoor rowing machines and think it’s something I fancy as it’s more all over body exercise. They take up a lot of room though. Maybe for next winter.


If you’ve got space you could build yourself a fitness rom Mo. Peloton bike, Peleton treadmill, Concept rower, a few weights, yoga mat and step machine and you’d be all set up. A sound system and 50” tv would round it off nicely😁


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> If you’ve got space you could build yourself a fitness rom Mo. Peloton bike, Peleton treadmill, Concept rower, a few weights, yoga mat and step machine and you’d be all set up. A sound system and 50” tv would round it off nicely😁


Don’t tempt me! Lol. The old exercise bike just doesn’t do it for me as it can’t connect to anything. I need the motivation of being able to hook up to some software and a decent screen I think. I love the Hydrow Rower which has a big 22” screen and virtual courses, training with instructors, etc but it has a £38 per month subscription for that which seems way too high. It’s a lovely bit of kit though.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2022)

Good morning. Looks like a semi-reasonable day might be dawning. A couple of friends are threatening to ride about 11.00. I'll drag my sorry arse out with them. My lack of motivation these days is very clear. Finding it very difficult to bother with anything .

GRRRRRR.........

Still haven't found my smileys!!!


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2022)

I have risen!


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2022)

Good morning family are here later. I've an interesting job to do at some point, we have a leaky stopcock in the kitchen, its causing a damp problem, but its behind a fitted unit so I'm going to have to work out how to get the unit out or the bill to replace it is going to be horrendous


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Damn. It’s a sheet of ice out there again this morning.
> 
> I am also having a mug of Alta Rica. The Co-op have the big jar for a fiver just now so got a couple.








Mo this is what you use too make Coffee, after all millions of Italians can’t be wrong.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Best mates are coming over from Minehead this morning and we are all going out for Sunday lunch at the Ebby.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2022)

Good morning all from a frosty Barnet. 
I'm going to get a nice big pot of vegetable soup on the go a little later this morning. I have found some tired stuff in the fridge that will make a great soup.
Our daughter is coming over this morning, she wants to go for a walk with the dog as it is going to be a nice day. 
I'm struggling a bit with the jigsaw, but it will not beat me.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2022)

Morning. Another one with coffee. I don't like tea. I have a Dulce Gusto coffee machine. I don't use it very often though.

We had rain sleety stuff overnight but its 4 deg and feels like 1 deg at the moment.

There is a pesky squirrel on the bird feeder. It must be new as none of the other squirrels bother trying to get the food out of It. This one is a bit stupid 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Salad Dodger (9 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world!

It's 2 degrees and very bright this morning on Planet Thanet.

Mrs Salad wishes us to go on a curtain hunt this morning. Aren't I lucky?

Keep safe, everyone!


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t tempt me! Lol. The old exercise bike just doesn’t do it for me as it can’t connect to anything. I need the motivation of being able to hook up to some software and a decent screen I think. I love the Hydrow Rower which has a big 22” screen and virtual courses, training with instructors, etc but it has a £38 per month subscription for that which seems way too high. It’s a lovely bit of kit though.


Many years ago a friend gave me a turbo trainer. It was the type that has a lever that you mounted on the handlebars of your bike to mechanically increase resistance. It was rubbish and I only used it a couple of times before passing it on to someone else.
Managed to get a “ wheel on “ smart trainer last year and got on with it really well, we took out all the trial subscriptions to the various cycling apps before finally settling on Fulgaz. Upgraded to a JetBlack Volt earlier in the year, the type where the turbo replaces the rear wheel. It’s great to be able to follow routes in all parts of the world and even try various stages of Le Tour in glorious weather whilst outside it’s hissing down 😎


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2022)

Back safely. I wore my Inov8 Arctic Claw shoes. Once I learned to trust them and relax and walk normally rather than like a constipated duck I was fine. 

Once I got to the trail beside the river and it was better underfoot I did a few short sprints to get the ticker working.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, cold and grey here but dry for the moment. Deciding where to go for a walk.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Trying to decide if I want to put the studded shoes on and risk a walk. Not sure it’s that enjoyable when you’re so nervous and tense. I keep looking at indoor rowing machines and think it’s something I fancy as it’s more all over body exercise. They take up a lot of room though. Maybe for next winter.


Get yourself one of these...


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jan 2022)




----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


>


You decided to get up then.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2022)

Morning all.
Another wet day here (outside).
MrsD is walking slightly better.......only around downstairs but any improvement is welcome.
I, sadly, have to go to the Spar so need to get motivated.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Back safely. I wore my Inov8 Arctic Claw shoes. Once I learned to trust them and relax and walk normally rather than like a constipated duck I was fine.
> 
> Once I got to the trail beside the river and it was better underfoot I did a few short sprints to get the ticker working.
> 
> View attachment 625597


Are you not well Mo ?? A walk thats not shaped like a willy


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jan 2022)

Back from a one hour jog/walk in glorious sunshine. A bit of a puffing billy run, calf started to tighten up so I walked the last bit. Lots of cyclists on the trailway, whole families out cycling together and I'm starting to notice a few square frame folders. I've had coffee and a shower, might just close my eyes for a while...


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 625591
> 
> Mo this is what you use too make Coffee, after all millions of Italians can’t be wrong.





welsh dragon said:


> I have a Dulce Gusto coffee machine. I don't use it very often though.


I use one of *THESE*. 837 French people can't be wrong! (I paid less than half that price in 2015 though.)

I looked back through my Amazon purchases to find that. There are lots of items that I don't remember buying. Things which could be quite handy - guitar chord books etc. Several books that I never got round to reading. More worrying - several books that I _DID _read but can't remember much about...!

I'm waiting for the travel survey man to call me. I hate waiting for other people, even though in this case it simply means answering the phone and having a ~15 minute chat. I suppose he would ring me back if I were not available when he tried calling me, but I told him that I _WOULD _be available from noon onwards.

I don't want to doze off and then be woken by his call because I would probably sound like I was drunk for a few minutes until my head cleared. I really must get my sleep pattern sorted out this year. It can't be good for my health to be randomly half or fully awake one night and half asleep the following day.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2022)

Did some weights before lunch. Not much but it’s better than nothing. I’m a bit shocked how hard work it is and how much the heart rate goes up. Shows what I already know that my muscle strength has really deteriorated.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Jan 2022)

I am getting lots of extra weight based exercise - hauling around the extra fat I put on over Christmas!!!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jan 2022)

I’m too lardy at the moment. Having a sweet tooth doesn’t help, plus I’m not able to do the running mileage. Lightest I got was about 59kg, I’m 5’10” and remember that being that weight / height didn’t look very healthy but it did make those big hills a lot easier to run up 😁


----------



## pawl (9 Jan 2022)

Intended to go for a ride this morning .Looking at the road it had a rather frosty look .Decided I would go for a walk instead,something I had been neglecting for to long due to a dodgy knee.Which oddly doesn’t really doesn’t bother me to much when cycling. Massaged my knee Voltarol gel a put on a knee support Dug out my old walking pole and of i toddled One and a quarter miles .Enjoyed the walk . Walking pole certainly helped ease the strain on my left leg.Decided I must do this more often.Especially when the weather makes it a bit dodgy for cycling


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Decided I would go for a walk instead,something I had been neglecting for to long due to a dodgy knee.Which oddly doesn’t really doesn’t bother me to much when cycling.


The bike frame is taking your body weight rather than your knees! The force that you apply when pedalling is normally much lower than your body weight which is what each knee would have to support in turn when walking. That puts a lot less demand on the painful joint.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Back from a one hour jog/walk in glorious sunshine. A bit of a puffing billy run, calf started to tighten up so I walked the last bit. Lots of cyclists on the trailway, whole families out cycling together and I'm starting to notice a few square frame folders. I've had coffee and a shower,* might just close my eyes for a while...*


Today's Top Tip
Ensure you're not moving around whilst your eyes are shut. Helps avoid injury.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Today's Top Tip
> Ensure you're not moving around whilst your eyes are shut. Helps avoid injury.


Have you been reading the Viz again?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you been reading the Viz again?


No!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2022)

We had fish and fries


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had fish and fries


I’m having salmon coated with chilli flakes and steamed veg for tea tonight.

The fridge is bare again so need to shop tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had fish and fries


No chips?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> No chips?




I am posh and had fries Instead


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Jan 2022)

Decided on a little walk from the house, over Allermuir, down to Glencorse, back over Harbour Hill. Very cold wind, quite a bit of ice underfoot.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Today's Top Tip
> Ensure you're not moving around whilst your eyes are shut. Helps avoid injury.


Might sound daft but I did once try catching forty winks while running. I was on the inside lane of a running track and absolutely knackered. I figured that once I got around the bend and on to the straight I should be able to close my eyes and engage auto pilot for about a minute until the next bend. It did sort of work and distracted me enough trying to judge when to open my eyes.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2022)

State of play in our kitchen, Dave 1 worktop 0, it came out eventually, one hidden screw in from the next cabinet. Dave 0 cupboard 1, theres a hidden screw somewhere holding it against the next cabinet and I can't find it😟.


----------



## 12boy (9 Jan 2022)

I am trying for 30 minutes on the Nordic track, 4 sets of toe raises and squats, and walk a bit. Since I can't lift over 20 lbs orr really do anything too forcefully. That is it except for core and stretches. It is amazing how fast upper body strength can go away.
Enclosed is my bodged up coffee maker....began as a $14 Stanley camping pot, added twining, cut down and bent a Bodum plunger I found walking one day, and bolted the handle on since the original rivets failed after a few years. Unfortunately, the bolts don't let the handle fold. The handle allows me to perch it on a cup to allow the thing to drain completely.
I googled Inov8 Artic Claws and they look bitchin to me. Not cheap, though.
I have trouble getting phone pics onto my tablet which I use for this thread or I would have posted the flock of 40 -50 turkeys who delayed traffic for 4-5 minutes as they slowly sauntered, one by one, across a busy street. 
Be well and safe.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Might sound daft but I did once try catching forty winks while running. I was on the inside lane of a running track and absolutely knackered. I figured that once I got around the bend and on to the straight I should be able to close my eyes and engage auto pilot for about a minute until the next bend. It did sort of work and distracted me enough trying to judge when to open my eyes.


If I shut my eyes I am inclined to fall over!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'm waiting for the travel survey man to call me.


He did, and I spent about 20 minutes with him on the survey. A lot of the questions were the kind of things that I expected - how often do I walk; how many miles do I drive; how many bus journeys a month? That kind of thing...

I wasn't expecting "_Are you a poverty-stricken, lonely, old, white Englishman?_" 

To be fair, the questions were not quite worded like that and were not lumped together! They were obviously trying to see if travel issues, mobility problems and so on were impacting quality of life. They also wanted to check that they were getting a good cross-section of the population.

I got the chance to give my opinions on travel issues at the end. I said that cycling should be encouraged, and that could be done by...

Better enforcement of driving laws by the police to reduce speeding, drink/drug driving, close/dangerous overtaking, intimidation of other road users etc.
Better road maintenance - fix those damn potholes!
More quality cycle paths on busy roads.
Ensuring that traffic lights respond to bicycles
and so on...
I have to keep a detailed travel diary for the next 7 days. Once I email that to the survey interviewer I will be sent a shopping voucher to the value of £5. I think that is fair enough. It will turn out to be the equivalent of around £12/hr for my time.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2022)

Dave 1 cupboard 0.  What clown thought it a good idea to hide screws under the hinge plates.  Once I'd worked that out it was out in a couple of minutes. Now I know I can pull the cupboard out I can call the plumber out and get the stopcock done, later tonight I'll put it all back together loosely, without the hidden screws.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jan 2022)

Just started reading a new book. It’s by Ian Rankin and William McIlvanney. Mr McIlvaney passed away with the book half finished and his wife asked Ian Rankin if he would complete the story. When he returned the now finished manuscript she said that he’d done such a good job it was very difficult to “ see the joins “ as it were. It really in an excellent read. I’m a big fan of Ian Rankin and was chuffed to see that it’s a signed copy from Portobello Book Shop 👍😁


----------



## Paulus (9 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m having salmon coated with chilli flakes and steamed veg for tea tonight.
> 
> The fridge is bare again so need to shop tomorrow.


Very nice. We had something similar, Sea Bass, pan fried with sweet chilli sauce and some grated fresh ginger, with steam broccoli spears and carrots.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2022)

I have been checking out some used phones on eBay...

"_Google Pixel 5 GTT9Q - 128GB - Just Black (Unlocked) (Single SIM) cracked screen. Still works fine had a glass protector on top and didn't even notice_"






"_Should have gone to SpecSavers..._"!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have been checking out some used phones on eBay...
> 
> "_Google Pixel 5 GTT9Q - 128GB - Just Black (Unlocked) (Single SIM) cracked screen. Still works fine had a glass protector on top and didn't even notice_"
> 
> ...


Should have looked where they were going.

How much are they expecting for it?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Should have looked where they were going.
> 
> How much are they expecting for it?


A lot more than most people would pay for a phone with a cracked screen! Er... [checks]... Bids at £164+, Buy It Now £250. 

15 hours to go and no bids. 3 people watching it though. I think I will too, just to remember to check what happened to it.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> A lot more than most people would pay for a phone with a cracked screen! Er... [checks]... Bids at £164+, Buy It Now £250.
> 
> 15 hours to go and no bids. 3 people watching it though. I think I will too, just to remember to check what happened to it.


Just short of £1,500 for a twenty year old phone.
Ericsson R250 Pro


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just short of £1,500 for a twenty year old phone.
> Ericsson R250 Pro


From 'Greater China'... in Estonia!


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2022)

I have risen! 1st!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2022)

Morning. Still very cold and wet on top of last night’s frost so not sure if it’s safe under foot or not. I can feel a bit of an ache from yesterday’s sprints and/or weights. I always think when you are sore next day you must have worked hard enough


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks, down the club tonight, first Monday night out this year, it looks dark and damp out, I'll check the weather and see if I can get a bimble in this morning.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jan 2022)

Good morning all fellow virus dodgers. 
It's frosty outside at the moment. But due to be cloudy for the rest of the day with light rain or drizzle later.
MrsP downloaded an app yesterday called 'Too good to go'
It is an app that local bakers, stores use to put together bags of food at the end of each day instead of throwing the items away. Last night she got 2 packs of sandwiches, 2 packs of green veg, a quiche, a ready salad, a bread and butter pudding, 3 large of onions and a chocolate mousse, all for £4 from the M&S local at the top of the road. Might be worth a look as it helps to stop waste, and will save a lot of money. It's pot luck what you get in the bag from any of the participating shops.

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow virus dodgers.
> It's frosty outside at the moment. But due to be cloudy for the rest of the day with light rain or drizzle later.
> MrsP downloaded an app yesterday called 'Too good to go'
> It is an app that local bakers, stores use to put together bags of food at the end of each day instead of throwing the items away. Last night she got 2 packs of sandwiches, 2 packs of green veg, a quiche, a ready salad, a bread and butter pudding, 3 large of onions and a chocolate mousse, all for £4 from the M&S local at the top of the road. Might be worth a look as it helps to stop waste, and will save a lot of money. It's pot luck what you get in the bag from any of the participating shops.
> ...



I'm suprised this stuff isn't going to the local food bank or similar.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2022)

Talking of apps. a lady I was walking with the other day told me about one called Yuka. You scan the barcodes of food or cosmetics you have bought and it gives health ratings and let’s you know about nasty additives. My ready meal chilli con carne from the Co-op actually came out as excellent so all ready meals aren’t bad


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, a few degrees warmer than yesterday. Forecast to be cloudy and windy.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Exciting day today.
Off to Barnstaple to buy some new slippers.
Don't get much better than that!


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Exciting day today.
> Off to Barnstaple to buy some new slippers.
> Don't get much better than that!


Then we can all view them on the “Show us your slippers “ thread  .


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Exciting day today.
> Off to Barnstaple to buy some new slippers.
> Don't get much better than that!


I recall Barnstable as being flat when I did the SWCP, and I think it was in that area that I went into a small Post Office for a fizzy drink / chock bar, started to chat with the proprietor only to discover that for many years he had been the landlord of the Pub opposite my place of work back in Poole!


----------



## Chief Broom (10 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  its soggy.....



Mo1959 said:


> Talking of apps. a lady I was walking with the other day told me about one called Yuka. You scan the barcodes of food or cosmetics you have bought and it gives health ratings and let’s you know about nasty additives. My ready meal chilli con carne from the Co-op actually came out as excellent so all ready meals aren’t bad


Glad youve found some healthy food Mo  What i do is use hazel divining rods....i go over all the fresh fruit and veg aisles holding it lightly between thumb n finger to see if theres anything nasty  surprisingly its never twitched!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2022)

Coooeee. It's dry. It's calm. 6 deg and feels like 4 deg.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2022)

Good day folks. It's wet. No 2 son is still home and isolating, he seems to be perfectly well except for a cough early evening. This was my experience although my cough started around lunchtime. One of us needs to be home at all times which means I won't get out for a proper ride till Thursday. 

Today I'll busy myself with cycle club admin, some household chores and searching out an accounts package for our local U3A. I'm due to be elected Treasurer next month and need to hit the ground running. I'm going to photograph the contents of my saddle bag.........................I bet you can hardly wait!!


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Then we can all view them on the “Show us your slippers “ thread  .


Now then.....do I go for a cheapo pair from Shoe Zone or a very nice pair from Clarkes at 50 quid?
Decisions decisions.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2022)

OMG! 

That isn't strong enough... 

*OMG!!!!!* 

Someone I know just rang me. Clearly, without looking round first... 

Friend: [Negative description of supervisor] 

Supervisor: "Ah, there you are!" 

I then hear my very flustered pal pretending that she hadn't said what she said and the supervisor pretending that she hadn't heard it! 

I listened in horror for another 10 seconds until the call was cut off!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2022)

5 mile walk done. Still cold and miserable here. Roll on the milder weather. Think it will be late Tuesday into Wednesday before it appears.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jan 2022)

Supermarket run done, nice and quiet but still lots of gaps in the shelves.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Now then.....do I go for a cheapo pair from Shoe Zone or a very nice pair from Clarkes at 50 quid?
> Decisions decisions.


I got a pair from M&S.......30 quid. They were very comfy so I got another pair so I can alternate .
I would only get Shoe zone if that is all you could afford.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Talking of apps. a lady I was walking with the other day told me about one called Yuka. You scan the barcodes of food or cosmetics you have bought and it gives health ratings and let’s you know about nasty additives. My ready meal chilli con carne from the Co-op actually came out as excellent so all ready meals aren’t bad


That app works well


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2022)

I have to pick up Mr WD's tablets from the quacks. Get a few odds and sods from the Co Op as well.

Then start a lamb casserole.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to pick up Mr WD's tablets from the quacks. Get a few odds and sods from the Co Op as well.
> 
> Then start a lamb casserole.


Think I'll wander round for a few things too. The fridge is almost bare apart from a paella thing for tonight's tea.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to pick up Mr WD's tablets from the quacks. Get a few odds and sods from the Co Op as well.
> 
> *Then start a lamb casserole.*


1. First catch a lamb.
2. Don't get caught catching the lamb.


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> 1. First catch a lamb.
> 2. Don't get caught catching the lamb.



You might as well be hung for a sheep than a lamb.


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2022)

I've been for a bimble, my Brinklow loop, I've ridden 25 miles this morning, not a nice cycling morning, cold dark and damp with wet mucky roads, I was riding down our road at the end of the ride and it started to spit with rain, I just got in as a heavy shower rolled in. A better ride than last week, I'm still slow but I was noticeably more lively and got the average up to 13mph. Another winter fixed ride done and a pleasant couple of hours out on the bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2022)

I have returned. I swear to god there must be a lamb stock cube shortage as neither the Co Op or Spar has any.

And it is still raining every fine misty stuff


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. I swear to god there must be a lamb stock cube shortage as neither the Co Op or Spar has any.
> 
> And it is still raining every fine misty stuff


I've noticed that as well. Haven't seen any for months.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2022)

I've just been for a liver blood test and a diabetic review that was OK
and on Wednesday I've got a shingle vaccine


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I got a pair from M&S.......30 quid. They were very comfy so I got another pair so I can alternate .
> I would only get Shoe zone if that is all you could afford.


Well.....I've traipsed around Barny, looked in Shoe Zone - which is a huge new store now and quite impressive - Clarks, Banbury's, M&S and Deichmans.
Ended up buying a pair of slippers from M&S for £17.50 as a stop gap.
However, I did like the Barbour Tueart slippers in Banbury's - but they didn't have the colour/size combo I wanted.
Got back home and ordered some from the Barbour website. They've got a sale on, so I saved a tenner - reduced to £54.95. 





I now have 2 pairs of slippers.......Oh! The decadence!


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2022)

I'm not really a slipper person...._.had enough at school_  but I do have two pairs one pair in my grab bag for the hospital


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2022)

I have managed to scrounge enough from a neighbour to make my casserole.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have managed to scrounge enough from a neighbour to make my casserole.


I've only got chicken and beef


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> You might as well be hung for a sheep than a lamb.


True, mutton moan too much.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. I swear to god there must be a lamb stock cube shortage as neither the Co Op or Spar has any.
> 
> And it is still raining every fine misty stuff


They have them here!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> They have them here!
> View attachment 625821





What a bargain


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jan 2022)

Almost spring like this afternoon, so much milder than of late 
Just been to the local library for the first time since before the pandemic, picked up a Val McDermaid and a couple of boxes of LFT’s. I’d noticed on the council website that they were giving them out at libraries, very handy 👍


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Almost spring like this afternoon, so much milder than of late
> Just been to the local library for the first time since before the pandemic, picked up a Val McDermaid and a couple of boxes of LFT’s. I’d noticed on the council website that they were giving them out at libraries, very handy 👍


They were handing them out in libraries down here, until last September. Now there's non to be had.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Almost spring like this afternoon, so much milder than of late
> Just been to the local library for the first time since before the pandemic, picked up a Val McDermaid and a couple of boxes of LFT’s. I’d noticed on the council website that they were giving them out at libraries, very handy 👍


No milder here yet. Not sure I want to go back out. It’s still cold and drizzly.

A siesta is getting tempting.


----------



## pawl (10 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just been for a liver blood test and a diabetic review that was OK
> and on Wednesday I've got a shingle vaccine





Are they doing three for the price of one


----------



## pawl (10 Jan 2022)

Getting bored now At the LRI waiting for mrs p to finish her scan


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Getting bored now At the LRI waiting for mrs p to finish her scan


It's not her fault!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just been for a liver blood test and a diabetic review that was OK
> and on Wednesday I've got a shingle vaccine


Is a shingle vaccine to give you shingles or protect you from it 
TBH I didn't realise there was such a thing


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Is a shingle vaccine to give you shingles or protect you from it
> TBH I didn't realise there was such a thing


 
Apparently when you reach 70 it's an option, as in you don't have to have it.
As a friend of mine had shingles and was in a lot of pain with it, I thought it was a good idea. 

It's funny when ever someone mention shingles I always think of Hurst Castle , it's a shingle beach and to get to the end it's ¾ miles crossing soft shingle and bloody hard work.
A long time ago I carried a 30lb conger and my fishing gear all the way back


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jan 2022)

I went for a walk, 10k in all but found the hills a bit heavy going. Popped into a CO-OP and they had our favourite ground coffee on offer so I picked up four packs ( we use about two 227g packs each week ) Porridge when I got home, then cleaned the bathroom before putting my feet up on the sofa. It was quite mild out, 11 degrees, almost springlike.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Apparently when you reach 70 it's an option, as in you don't have to have it.
> As a friend of mine had shingles and was in a lot of pain with it, I thought it was a good idea.
> 
> It's funny when ever someone mention shingles I always think of Hurst Castile, it's a shingle beach and to get to the end it's ¾ miles crossing soft shingle and bloody hard work.
> A long time ago I carried a 30lb conger and my fishing gear all the way back


I caught a 20 Lb conger once and that was heavy enough.......it took some killing as well.
We were on holiday so there was nowhere to store it.
We ate what we could and gave much of it away.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> on Wednesday I've got a shingle vaccine





Dave7 said:


> Is a shingle vaccine to give you shingles or protect you from it
> TBH I didn't realise there was such a thing


I didn't realise that there was a shingles vaccine either.

My ex's mum had shingles as an old woman and it was nasty!

When I had my Covid booster jab they specifically asked if I'd had a shingles jab very recently. Apparently, unlike the flu jab, the shingles and Covid jabs may not interact well in the body.


----------



## 12boy (10 Jan 2022)

My shingles vaccine required 2 doses, several months apart. The second one made me feel ill for a couple of days, unlike my flu and Covid shots which did nothing. This particular shot is called Shingrex. 
Another clear day with wind and temps around 0C. Pretty nice for January. Although I am not doing much different, my speed walking has gone from 23 minutes per mile to less than 20. I have another week to go of exercise restriction and I am chafing at the bit.
Tonight we will have the quiche made the other day with a nice salad. Yesterday was my BIL's 79th birthday which required an hour call, had another long chat with a friend from college days I haven't seen for 7 years, and a long talk with my youngest son. Too much talking for one day...it is exhausting. The old friend chat was sad as few of our old pards are still around. This group are only in their 70s.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> My shingles vaccine required 2 doses, several months apart. The second one made me feel ill for a couple of days, unlike my flu and Covid shots which did nothing. This particular shot is called Shingrex.
> Another clear day with wind and temps around 0C. Pretty nice for January. Although I am not doing much different, my speed walking has gone from 23 minutes per mile to less than 20. I have another week to go of exercise restriction and I am chafing at the bit.
> Tonight we will have the quiche made the other day with a nice salad. Yesterday was my BIL's 79th birthday which required an hour call, had another long chat with a friend from college days I haven't seen for 7 years, and a long talk with my youngest son. Too much talking for one day...it is exhausting. The old friend chat was sad as few of our old pards are still around. This group are only in their 70s.
> Be safe and well.


Now I recognise that I am a funny beggar when it comes to which food goes with what.
Quiche with salad.....no.
On its own, with chips or baked potato. But not salad.
I also can't face runny egg and baked beans together.
I know its me


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2022)

Oh dear - I think that I have made a big mistake! As in about 2 kg worth...

I usually buy Lidl's el cheapo non-bio washing powder. I was almost out of it after putting on today's wash so I intended to buy some more, but it was out of stock when I looked in Lidl at lunchtime. I called it at Aldi after that and bought a product that I thought would be near enough identical. It definitely is _NOT_...

I haven't done a wash yet with the new powder, and am seriously considering not using it at all. I am sitting in my living room and my nose is twitching. It slowly dawned on me that there is an unfamiliar and irritating smell in the house - it is from the new washing powder on the far side of the kitchen. I haven't even opened the box yet but I can smell it from 10 metres away with a closed door between it and me!

The Lidl powder does have a smell but I can tolerate it. This Aldi stuff is ridiculously over-perfumed though. Why do companies think that we need to have every product stinky to the max, on steroids? 

It's like food products with added sugar and/or salt. A little bit of either, maybe, but they just throw masses at us. Whatever happened to 'subtle' or even 'natural'?  [Actually, I recently discovered that both stores do simple peanut butter with nothing in the jar except mashed peanuts, so they _can _do it when they want to!]

If it is dry later I might pop back to Aldi with the powder and ask if can exchange it for something unperfumed or get a refund. Annoyingly, I declined my receipt so I don't have proof of purchase. They may have some way of using my card details to check recent purchases, but is it worth the hassle?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Now I recognise that I am a funny beggar when it comes to which food goes with what.
> Quiche with salad.....no.
> On its own, with chips or baked potato. But not salad.
> I also can't face runny egg and baked beans together.
> I know its me




And some of you think MY eating habits are odd


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And some of you think MY eating habits are odd


There's now't so queer as folk
I don't think scrambled eggs goes with baked beans


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> . Popped into a CO-OP and they had our favourite ground coffee on offer so I picked up four packs ( we use about two 227g packs each week )


OK spill the Beans . What is the favourite coffee in TenKay Towers ?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oh dear - I think that I have made a big mistake! As in about 2 kg worth...


Actually, 2.6 kg worth!

I have decided not to be a cheapskate - it was only £2.99... I can't stand the pong of this stuff so I won't use it, but obviously _somebody _out there must like it or Aldi wouldn't sell it. (Relying on people accidentally buying things that they don't like wouldn't be good business sense! )

I'll put it in the charity box after the checkouts and buy the usual from Lidl once they have it back in stock. I have enough Lidl powder left for one, maybe two more washes.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, 2.6 kg worth!
> 
> I have decided not to be a cheapskate - it was only £2.99... I can't stand the pong of this stuff so I won't use it, but obviously _somebody _out there must like it or Aldi wouldn't sell it. (Relying on people accidentally buying things that they don't like wouldn't be good business sense! )
> 
> I'll put it in the charity box after the checkouts and buy the usual from Lidl once they have it back in stock. I have enough Lidl powder left for one, maybe two more washes.


If the smell is that strong, how good is it at actually getting things clean.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

Okay, there's a few watch the telly on here. What programs are these
A.B.
H.V.
G.J.
S.I.

I know the first three, but not the fourth. Any suggestions?
All seen, locally, on filming location marker's this year.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> If the smell is that strong, how good is it at actually getting things clean.


We use Aldi washing powder and have never noticed any strong smell.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Okay, there's a few watch the telly on here. What programs are these
> A.B.
> H.V.
> G.J.
> ...


4th is easy.......its that porn channel on sky 638.
Quite good really.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We use Aldi washing powder and have never noticed any strong smell.


It's not me saying there's a strong smell to it!!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2022)

Beans on brown toast, poached egg on top, brown sauce, black pepper. A cyclist's dream. What's not to like?


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Beans on brown toast, poached egg on top, brown sauce, black pepper. A cyclist's dream. What's not to like?



 Get Rid of the brown sauce and the pepper and it might be edible.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Beans on brown toast, poached egg on top, brown sauce, black pepper. A cyclist's dream. What's not to like?


Hate to be the one to tell you but all toast is brown .

I just cannot enjoy runny egg with beans.
And as for sauce on it


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Get Rid of the brown sauce and the pepper and it might be edible.




I agree with you there


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Beans on brown toast, poached egg on top, brown sauce, black pepper. A cyclist's dream. What's not to like?




Brown bread doesn't toast very well. It's too crispy and breaks into pieces when you cut into it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> OK spill the Beans . What is the favourite coffee in TenKay Towers ?


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Brown bread doesn't toast very well. It's too crispy and breaks into pieces when you cut into it.


Home made doesn't


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hate to be the one to tell you but all toast is brown .


There's a cafe we visit run by a miserable bugger.

Paul "Brown toast please"
Cafe Owner "It will be when it comes off the grill!!"

We don't go often........


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hate to be the one to tell you* but all toast is brown *.
> 
> I just cannot enjoy runny egg with beans.
> And as for sauce on it


What about burnt toast then!!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> There's a cafe we visit run by a miserable bugger.
> 
> Paul "Brown toast please"
> Cafe Owner "It will be when it comes off the grill!!"
> ...


Show him the "Toast Scale" and call by number!


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2022)

We slummed it with a Lobster, Crab & Crayfish Linguine ready meal from our local shop tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> We slummed it with a Lobster, Crab & Crayfish Linguine ready meal from our local shop tonight.


What colour toast?


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Show him the "Toast Scale" and call by number!
> View attachment 625901


6 for me though I'd accept 5 everything else isn't toast.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2022)

6 or 7 toast for me.

Caught up on last night’s Vera. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> What colour toast?


5


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Jan 2022)

6 or 7 for the toast . The beans can stay but please replace the egg on the top with two thick slices of back bacon .


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We use Aldi washing powder and have never noticed any strong smell.


Senses vary a lot from person to person. The smell of that powder is still bothering me from the next room and when I went in the kitchen just now to make a mug of tea, I seriously thought about slinging the box of powder in the wheelie bin outside!

Those wall socket plugin air fragrance thingies make me feel sick. I don't think '_ooh, lovely flowers_' when I walk into a house with one of those wafting away; I feel as if I have been transported back 50 years to my A-level chemistry lab after somebody had just dropped a bottle of some pungent chemical on the tiled floor! 

My sense of taste is the opposite though. I can eat raw chillies no problem, and have my curries much hotter than most of my family and friends. I just don't have the same number of receptors in my mouth for heat/spiciness.



classic33 said:


> Show him the "Toast Scale" and call by number!
> View attachment 625901


I don't normally buy bread because I have a weakness for it. Mind you, I wouldn't have a problem with that stuff because it doesn't actually look like bread to me, more like pieces of cardboard! 

If I had to choose one of those in terms of toastiness though, probably 7.

If buying bread, I would buy something darker and heavier, probably with seeds in it. Something that needs chewing and which actually has some roughage, flavour, and serious nutritional value.

You can divvy up my share of the sliced white '_bread_' - I won't be needing it...


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Senses vary a lot from person to person. The smell of that powder is still bothering me from the next room and when I went in the kitchen just now to make a mug of tea, I seriously thought about slinging the box of powder in the wheelie bin outside!
> 
> Those wall socket plugin air fragrance thingies make me feel sick. I don't think '_ooh, lovely flowers_' when I walk into a house with one of those wafting away; I feel as if I have been transported back 50 years to my A-level chemistry lab after somebody had just dropped a bottle of some pungent chemical on the tiled floor!
> 
> ...


Put it in a bin liner and seal the bag. Should keep some of the smell away, your only trouble will be when you undo it.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> If the smell is that strong, how good is it at actually getting things clean.


I don't intend to find out! 

Getting things clean enough is not really an issue for me. I don't work in a garage getting clothes covered in oil, or wear pristine white cotton shirts to an office.

I just want to freshen up what I am washing, maybe get a curry stain off a t-shirt, that kind of thing. A quick cool wash with any type of powder is usually enough.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I don't intend to find out!
> 
> Getting things clean enough is not really an issue for me. I don't work in a garage getting clothes covered in oil, or wear pristine white cotton shirts to an office.
> 
> I just want to freshen up what I am washing, maybe get a curry stain off a t-shirt, that kind of thing. A quick cool wash with any type of powder is usually enough.


You don't break into a sweat when cycling!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Put it in a bin liner and seal the bag. Should keep some of the smell away, your only trouble will be when you undo it.


That was a good suggestion. I've just done that. 

At this time of year I don't have any windows open so the only ventilation in the house is the amount of air I allow through the air brick in the cellar. It used to be a ridiculous icy blast coming up from there. I have reduced it to a subtle waft now by blocking most of it off. There is a small gap round the corner of the Velux window in the attic so I think the air comes up from the cellar and eventually makes it out that way.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You don't break into a sweat when cycling!


That's what I mean by '_freshen up_' - getting sweat and minor grubbiness out! Sweat isn't filthy and doesn't take that much washing out unless you allow it to build up and fester.

If I can hold up the washed/dried items and not see any marks on them, and sniff them and they smell clean, that's good enough. The trouble with that washing powder is that the smell of it is totally overpowering, even at a distance.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That's what I mean by '_freshen up_' - getting sweat and minor grubbiness out! Sweat isn't filthy and doesn't take that much washing out unless you allow it to build up and fester.
> 
> If I can hold up the washed/dried items and not see any marks on them, and sniff them and they smell clean, that's good enough. The trouble with that washing powder is that the smell of it is totally overpowering, even at a distance.


With the sweat, there'll be dead skin as well.

If they have to make it smell that strong, covering any other possible smell, is it up to the simple job of cleaning clothes?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> If they have to make it smell that strong, covering any other possible smell, is it up to the simple job of cleaning clothes?


I can see what you are getting at, but I reckon that they are targeting customers who like the smell, rather than covering up inadequate cleaning. The blurb on the box claims all sorts of amazing cleaning abilities due to x/y/z - I don't even bother reading that kind of thing. I remember the '_blue whiteness_' b*ll*cks of 60s/70s powder ads!

I really don't see light general clothes washing as being a demanding task for a powder. The cheapo Lidl equivalent costs about the same, doesn't pong as much, and works well enough.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

I have never understood having clothes that smell fresh and clean. I'd prefer to have clothes that were fresh and clean, anyday.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> I have never understood having clothes that smell fresh and clean. I'd prefer to have clothes that were fresh and clean, anyday.


Actually, that is what I mean - '_smell clean_' = '_not smell of much at all_', rather than '_this artificial fragrance is what our chemists and marketing team think clean smells like_'!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, that is what I mean - '_smell clean_' = '_not smell of much at all_', rather than '_this artificial fragrance is what our chemists and marketing team think clean smells like_'!


If they've to make it "smell clean", is it able to really clean/up to the job


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> If they've to make it "smell clean", is it able to really clean/up to the job


I think we are going round in circles here! 

Speaking of washing machines, and going round in circles... 

Back in the days when I was not an ageing singleton, I had popped around to see my girlfriend. She offered to make me a mug of tea and disappeared into the kitchen. 

I waited 5 or 10 minutes and she had not returned, so I walked into the kitchen to see what the hold-up was. She was sat on a chair, drinking from a mug of tea, and watching the washing tumbling over inside the washing machine. She didn't know that I was there behind her. 

I watched her watching the washing for a couple of minutes and then said "_Oh, that one's a repeat!_" She looked round and asked what I meant. I said that the pair of red pants had got tangled up with the blue vest about 100 tumbles ago - hadn't she got anything new to watch?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> A lot more than most people would pay for a phone with a cracked screen! Er... [checks]... Bids at £164+, Buy It Now £250.
> 
> 15 hours to go and no bids. 3 people watching it though. I think I will too, just to remember to check what happened to it.


As expected - _PASS_! 

Damn - I don't know how it happened, but a phone of the same type in very good condition just went for only £162 - only one bid!

I'm not aiming to buy a replacement phone until I have my pension, but I might have been tempted at that kind of price.

PS I just checked - the cheeky bidder made a 'Best Offer' of the starting price and it was instantly accepted! I have always assumed that nobody would accept the starting price, but I might try that myself in future!

Oh, and mister optimist has relisted the phone with the cracked screen for more than that again...


----------



## 12boy (11 Jan 2022)

This washing business reminds of George Carlins quote...people wash too much. I only wash when I am dirty and then l only clean three areas...crotch, pits and teeth and it saves time if I use the same brush for all 3!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2022)

Morning. Yet another cold and slightly frosty start but should be the last one for a while. Looks a fair bit milder after this. The rest of the day looks nice though.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2022)

Like No-vax Dorkovic for a court hearing, I have risen!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> What about burnt toast then!!


Well ..... 2 parts to that.
1. Its not really toast. Its burnt toast
2. It is just very very very dark brown.

MrsDs sister used to deliberately burn her toast


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> What colour toast?


9 every time, after all, we are carbon based life forms.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2022)

Good morning people, we had a good night down the club last night, and as a bonus I won a tenner at bingo, I need to collect my tablets and catch up on house work today and thats all I need to do.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

Morning all.
it seems as though its warmer today as I put the c/h on and have just switched it off.
Aldi dash at 0800.
2 lots of paperwork to wade through as
A. I am fighting for attendance allowance for MrsD.
B. I am trying to get that pension L/S that I didn't know I was owed **
**they spent months convinig me it was owed and now they want further proof that its really me......after I sent them everything they asked for.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2022)

Seems like Lance O' @classic33 will no longer be able to buy any more...

https://www.ndtv.com/offbeat/stepha...elling-farts-after-heart-attack-scare-2691855


----------



## gavroche (11 Jan 2022)

Blimey. is that the right time? Good morning world. What am I doing up so early? Oh yes, I remember now, I am meeting my son at the Renault dealer where he is leaving his car for a service and then I am giving him a lift to the Honda dealer to road test a new car he is thinking of buying.
I am not used to getting up before daylight in winter, it reminds me of the days when I was working, many many moons ago. 
See you all later.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2022)

Morning. I spent 20 minutes trying to work out how the bread maker works. It's working now but god knows what we will end up with.. I would choose number 5 on the toast scale.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2022)

@classic33 last night I noticed a thread about Litelok which has been resurrected from 2017. I don't use this type of lock but I gained the impression you were involved in its development. Am I right? I'm simply interested nothing else.

Looks like a good idea to me.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Another day of not much happening.


----------



## Salad Dodger (11 Jan 2022)

(Warning: You may wish to wear a mask before continuing to read this post)

Good morning, world!

It's a dull 7 degrees on Planet Thanet today, with the promise of showery rain later.

Normally, we would be leading our walking group this morning, but we were "pinged" by Track and Trace yesterday, as close contacts of someone with COVID. So we are ducking out this week, although, so far, we both feel fine and are both fully jabbed. The only problem is getting hold of enough test kits to do 7 days of tests..... No joy on the online request lottery so far.

Keep safe, everyone and have a less boring day than I am likely to have.... 🙂


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2022)

I seem to have lost the ability to reply on my phone and my emoji have disappeared as well.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jan 2022)

Good morning all fellow members. 
A cloudy, grey start to the day here. 
Usual dog walking to be done, then some domestics, and a bimble on the bike later for some essentials from the local grocers and butchers. I fancy a bit of steak for dinner, with a jacket potato and salad. 
On the toast scale, 7 or 8 for me.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2022)

You lost your mojo?!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> You lost your mojo?!




I did. I have sort of got it working noe


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2022)

Wordle in 2 this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jan 2022)

Good Morning Folks,
It looks misty and dank out there but just having put the ( Blue ) bin out it feels dry and mild🤔
Walking group this morning followed by meeting up with friends for a meal in Town. No trip to Wool this month, the pub changed hands and seems to have gone from home made food to hot dogs and burgers.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  managed a short spin yesterday and looking forward to milder weather windows to go for rides. A new dino discovered  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-59915689 Im gonna find myself a Brorasaurus one day


----------



## Sterlo (11 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Show him the "Toast Scale" and call by number!
> View attachment 625901


3 or 4 for me, I like it lightly done with about half a pound butter per slice


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Seems like Lance O' @classic33 will no longer be able to buy any more...
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/offbeat/stepha...elling-farts-after-heart-attack-scare-2691855


Buy any more!
I should be bottling mine up. At a $1,000 per jar, I'd make a fortune.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jan 2022)

Beaten by wordle this morning.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @classic33 last night I noticed a thread about Litelok which has been resurrected from 2017. I don't use this type of lock but I gained the impression you were involved in its development. Am I right? I'm simply interested nothing else.


Nah, not me. It's one of those threads where someone bought one swearing it was the bee's knee's, and then it was beaten by a spoon.

Makes less sense with replies removed.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Nah, not me. It's one of those threads where someone bought one swearing it was the bee's knee's, and then it was beaten by a spoon.
> 
> Makes less sense with replies removed.


Thanks. I struggled to make sense of the thread but there was one post where you seemed to defend it from a developer/manufacturer point of view.

As I said, just interested.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2022)

Back from a frosty but pleasant 5 mile walk. Our stupid council have finally had a run along our pavement with the mini gritter on the last day of frost. Where were they they the past week. Pillocks!


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2022)

Good Day it's going to be a good one. A Zoom meeting and #2 son at home will limit my cycling ambitions today.

I'm due to become Treasurer of a U3A group in February. The Zoom meeting is a two hour session of Q&A on the subject. Should be good.

If you get bored today pop over to the "What's in Your Bag" thread for a peak inside my saddle bag!!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2022)

Ooops. Slittered porridge down my sweatshirt


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, bright and sunny here. Sourdough toast for me


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks. I struggled to make sense of the thread but there was one post where you seemed to defend it from a developer/manufacturer point of view.
> 
> As I said, just interested.


If you're referring to the long post, with the manufacturer's "testing video", that was the manufacturer talking not me.

Would you want to be associated with a lock picked with a spoon?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2022)

@Salad Dodger do keep trying online for LFTs. I ordered two packs on Saturday and both arrived yesterday. With one isolating and two carers we are getting through them at quite a rate.

Provided one complies with the law or guidelines I think actions are a personal choice. Are you sure you need to test every day or even isolate? We have my son isolating with us. I'm OK as I only came out of isolation ten days ago, Mrs P is testing every day but can come and go as she pleases if she's negative.

I'd agree if there's a chance of infection keeping away from folk is a good move.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> 3 or 4 for me, I like it lightly done with about half a pound butter per slice


I seem to recall a recipe for mashed potatoes that used half a pound of butter to a large saucepan of boiled spuds. It was in a French restaurant, not tried it at home yet.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> If you're referring to the long post, with the manufacturer's "testing video", that was the manufacturer talking not me.
> 
> Would you want to be associated with a lock picked with a spoon?


I didn't know it was picked this way though I did see reference to a spoon. I thought someone was taking the mick.

I'm not at all up to speed with mobile bike security. I have gold standard D locks and cables bolted to the garage wall. On a ride I use a very flimsy cafe lock and sit with my bike in sight.

I wasn't trying to imply anything. Just looked good to me. Expensive mind.


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooops. Slittered porridge down my sweatshirt


Colin J has some washing powder he doesn’t want .


----------



## Paulus (11 Jan 2022)

Breakfast is served.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I didn't know it was picked this way though I did see reference to a spoon. I thought someone was taking the mick.
> 
> I'm not at all up to speed with mobile bike security. I have gold standard D locks and cables bolted to the garage wall. On a ride I use a very flimsy cafe lock and sit with my bike in sight.
> 
> I wasn't trying to imply anything. Just looked good to me. Expensive mind.


With at least a third of the replies gone(Quotes are User), its hard to make sense of now.

I tried buying one at Evans in Leeds, after the video appeared, but they still wanted full price. I still keep an eye open for a damaged one, for testing.

I've a Kranks Landmine and motorcycle chain/lock combination on the quad.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2022)

Sun is out


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2022)

The rains stopped and I've got the washing out, I also took a load off the clothes horse this morning and put a fresh load on.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I did. I have sort of got it working* noe*


We've done that part not so long back!


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I didn't know it was picked this way though I did see reference to a spoon. I thought someone was taking the mick.
> 
> I'm not at all up to speed with mobile bike security. I have gold standard D locks and cables bolted to the garage wall. On a ride I use a very flimsy cafe lock and sit with my bike in sight.
> 
> I wasn't trying to imply anything. Just looked good to me. Expensive mind.



I liked the look of the lock when I first saw it, it looks like its just a more complicated version of a cable lock, five cables in a sleeve.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 625914
> 
> Breakfast is served.


Now you've got me thinking about boobs...


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  managed a short spin yesterday and looking forward to milder weather windows to go for rides. A new dino discovered  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-59915689 Im gonna find myself a Brorasaurus one day


That's the sort of phonecall I want to be making to the local council!
_*"I rang up the county council and I said I think I've found a dinosaur," *explained Joe Davis, who works at Rutland Water Nature Reserve._


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Now you've got me thinking about boobs...



Now you've got me thinking about t**s, when I first looked at the picture I didn't make the connection but now you've commented I see it.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 625914
> 
> Breakfast is served.


Why do people never listen**
You should never have runny fried eggs with beans.
**perhaps its because I talk so much cr*p


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sun is out


Its shining here too  think i'll wait a couple of hours though before going for a ride...that black ice is sneaky....its waiting for me [and lovely unscratched 201] on some shaded bend


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2022)

I think I may Have input the wrong settings on the bread maker. Put enough ingredients for a medium sized loaf but set it for large loaf. doh


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I liked the look of the lock when I first saw it, it looks like its just a more complicated version of a cable lock, five cables in a sleeve.


With kevlar strands woven into the fabric.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think I may Have input the wrong settings on the bread maker. Put enough ingredients for a medium sized loaf but set it for large loaf. doh


Ooops. What will happen? Will it cook it too long do you think?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooops. What will happen? Will it cook it too long do you think?




No idea to be honest. Watch this space 😂


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think I may Have input the wrong settings on the bread maker. Put enough ingredients for a medium sized loaf but set it for large loaf. doh


 
I had a disaster loaf the other day, large loaf came out like a small one, didn't rise at all and it was a bit like me “dense” 
I thought poor yeast, made another and it was OK


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

Can foxes (as in doggy shaped things) tell the time ?
Recently.....0230 in the morning one has been at the back screaming. Wakes us up, waits for us to doze off then starts again.
It goes on for maybe 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I had a disaster loaf the other day, large loaf came out like a small one, didn't rise at all and it was a bit like me “dense”
> I thought poor yeast, made another and it was OK


Same yeast or fresh ??


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I had a disaster loaf the other day, large loaf came out like a small one, didn't rise at all and it was a bit like me “dense”
> I thought poor yeast, made another and it was OK




Well I will find out soon enough I daresay.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Same yeast or fresh ??


Same yeast


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2022)

The sun is trying to show itself through the clouds.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2022)

Sun's out here. Just got back from a doggie walk on Croyde beach.
Lot warmer than of late.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2022)

Ain't no sunshine when shes gone ...........


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Ain't no sunshine when shes gone ...........



It's not warm when she's away


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2022)

Walk cancelled fine drizzle now


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Walk cancelled fine drizzle now


It'll only get you wet, take a bar of soap and a towel.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2022)

My bread has finished. It looks ok to be honest. I'm leaving it to cool a bit before I remove it.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2022)

It's misty on the hills


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Same yeast


How strange .


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's misty on the hills


Don't go there then.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2022)

Well it's turned out pretty dam well I'd say


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well it's turned out pretty dam well I'd say


The proof of the pudding is in the eating. Try it and if we don't hear from you, we'll know.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well it's turned out pretty dam well I'd say


Looks good to me.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

BTW......my toaster must be smarter than all yours.
Half the bread is an 8 while the other half is a 3.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My bread has finished. It looks ok to be honest. I'm leaving it to cool a bit before I remove it.


 
Not criticizing at all, but I take mine out straight away as I find leaving it in the tin tends to dry said loaf out.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Not criticizing at all, but I take mine out straight away as I find leaving it in the tin tends to dry said loaf out.




I only left it in for about 10 mins to cool down a bit.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Not criticizing at all, but I take mine out straight away as I find leaving it in the tin tends to dry said loaf out.


I normally leave mine in for 20 minutes in the belief it will give it a 'crustier' crust.
Maybe I am totally wrong.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jan 2022)

Wandering back down the hill after our walk I spotted a youngster heading up the road on a “ Beryl” hire scooter. He was in the bike lane holding one hand on the bars and glancing up from time to time while he was busy texting. It’s not the best of road surfaces, and quite a busy road so I was a tad concerned.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> U3A


I was trying to work out what that stood for. I gave up in the end and Googled it - *U3A*. 


Juan Kog said:


> Colin J has some washing powder he doesn’t want .


Well, as at least I can't smell it upstairs! 

I had a very late night so I didn't wake up until 11:00. I am getting perilously close now to sleeping the hours that I did when I worked a night shift for a year! 

I have been doing crosswords and playing puzzle games before getting up. Time now to go down to the kitchen and see how bad the washing powder smells through the bin bag that I wrapped it up in.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2022)

I’ve had the rest of the paella for lunch. Mug of coffee now then no doubt another walk before long. We have a balmy 5 degrees at last.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

I am getting the shipping on the kerbing...

That was supposed to be "_I am testing the swiping on the keyboard_" - I think that I will stick to tapping with a stylus!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am getting the shipping on the kerbing...
> 
> That was supposed to be "_I am testing the swiping on the keyboard_" - I think that I will stick to tapping with a stylus!


Sometimes autocorrect is a pain in the arse. Every time I tried to write gritter this morning it kept wanting to change it to critter.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I normally leave mine in for 20 minutes in the belief it will give it a 'crustier' crust.
> Maybe I am totally wrong.


Yeah if you want it to be crustier that would do it, I like mine soft


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2022)

Done my telephone operator bit for the day  Just had a man looking for one of the local care homes. He used his mobile first and I told him he had the wrong number. I looked the care home’s number up and it’s just one digit away from me so when he must have tried again with his house phone so I gave him the correct number.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sometimes autocorrect is a pain in the arse. Every time I tried to write gritter this morning it kept wanting to change it to critter.




So. It's not just me then


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> So. It's not just me then


No, but I usually check before I hit send!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Done my telephone operator bit for the day  Just had a man looking for one of the local care homes. He used his mobile first and I told him he had the wrong number. I looked the care home’s number up and it’s just one digit away from me so when he must have tried again with his house phone so I gave him the correct number.


That reminds me of this... 



ColinJ said:


> I had an incensed old guy phone my number a few years back ...
> 
> Me: Hello?
> Mad OAP: I'd like to speak to the man in charge!
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2022)

Bacon and egg and crusty bread


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Bacon and egg and crusty bread


Nearly rhymes!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nearly rhymes!




Yep. I thought that when I typed it


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I seem to have lost the ability to reply on my phone and my emoji have disappeared as well.


I had the same problem on my iPad this morning, again . Had to clear my cookies and history again. 
This is getting to be a right PITA now . 🙁


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sometimes autocorrect is a pain in the arse. Every time I tried to write gritter this morning it kept wanting to change it to critter.


Could be worse.
Could be sh
Ahhh forget that


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Bacon and egg and crusty bread


Sounds nice.
We had boiled egg, chopped up with butter, pepper and salt......with toast.
My appetite is better today and I think I will have sweet n sour chicken with rice later.
MrsD is having fish in parsley sauce with potato.


----------



## Dirk (11 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Done my telephone operator bit for the day  Just had a man looking for one of the local care homes. He used his mobile first and I told him he had the wrong number. I looked the care home’s number up and it’s just one digit away from me so when he must have tried again with his house phone so I gave him the correct number.


Couldn't you have run next door, to tell them he was calling?


----------



## gavroche (11 Jan 2022)

Hello again. I thought I would let you know what happened after road testing the Honda with my son earlier this morning. He didn't like it so I think he is going to go for the Hyandai Tucson he tested a few days ago. Delivery in March if he goes for it so not too long to wait. He might even get it before I get mine and I ordered it mid November.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2022)

Another walk done. Great to be able to do the circular walk again rather than avoid the slippy side. So much nicer being able to stride out without worrying about slipping.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2022)

Look at this muppet..

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-59951710

The good news is that if he can get hold of a wedding dress he'll get all the dates he wants in prison.


----------



## Salad Dodger (11 Jan 2022)

Good afternoon, world.

Well, that's been a bit of a day. Having been "pinged" as a contact of a COVID sufferer, I took a test today. Positive. Mrs Salad also tested but she's negative today. My only symptom is a snuffly nose at present.

So, I have been for a drive in PCR test and await results. Meanwhile, I am stuck watching much daytime TV.

But at least I have managed to order some more lateral flow kits.

Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## 12boy (11 Jan 2022)

I recall a bumper sticker once that seemed tailor made for cranky oldies, not that they would be participating
on this thread...every day forces me to add to the long list of people to whom I could cheerfully say " kiss my ass".
And I have often heard flacid, droopy bosoms referred to as fried eggs. The trouble with getting old it is hard to retain much dignity if you took pride in your appearance. I don't know..perhaps it Depends.
Not very jolly this morning...we get the CatScan results from last Friday and I am very worried. 
Be well and safe.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2022)

Salad Dodger said:


> Good afternoon, world.
> 
> Well, that's been a bit of a day. Having been "pinged" as a contact of a COVID sufferer, I took a test today. Positive. Mrs Salad also tested but she's negative today. My only symptom is a snuffly nose at present.
> 
> ...


Hope you're ok Dodger.

Mrs D has had a bit of a "cold" the last few days. Shes been testing daily, 5 days in a row, and all have been negatory so shes carrying on. I guess we forget that people can still catch normal colds and flu and stuff.

I'll never get pinged, and the basis that i don't gave a mobile phone.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> I recall a bumper sticker once that seemed tailor made for cranky oldies, not that they would be participating
> on this thread...every day forces me to add to the long list of people to whom I could cheerfully say " kiss my ass".
> And I have often heard flacid, droopy bosoms referred to as fried eggs. The trouble with getting old it is hard to retain much dignity if you took pride in your appearance. I don't know..perhaps it Depends.
> Not very jolly this morning...we get the CatScan results from last Friday and I am very worried.
> Be well and safe.


Here's to the results not being as bad as you feel they may be.


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Look at this muppet..
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-59951710
> 
> The good news is that if he can get hold of a wedding dress he'll get all the dates he wants in prison.


Question for @Drago . Will the driving ban start on his release from jail or will it be concurrent with the prison sentence .


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

Salad Dodger said:


> Good afternoon, world.
> 
> Well, that's been a bit of a day. Having been "pinged" as a contact of a COVID sufferer, I took a test today. Positive. Mrs Salad also tested but she's negative today. My only symptom is a snuffly nose at present.
> 
> ...


Did I not hear on the news that if your LFT is positive but you have no symptoms then you don't need to isolate ?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> I recall a bumper sticker once that seemed tailor made for cranky oldies, not that they would be participating
> on this thread...every day forces me to add to the long list of people to whom I could cheerfully say " kiss my ass".
> And I have often heard flacid, droopy bosoms referred to as fried eggs. The trouble with getting old it is hard to retain much dignity if you took pride in your appearance. I don't know..perhaps it Depends.
> Not very jolly this morning...we get the CatScan results from last Friday and I am very worried.
> Be well and safe.


I know of what you call bosoms being fried eggs........droopy bosoms are envelope flaps.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds nice.
> We had boiled egg, chopped up with butter, pepper and salt......with toast.


I've never tried this. Guess what brekkie will be tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Did I not hear on the news that if your LFT is positive but you have no symptoms then you don't need to isolate ?


You may have heard if one gets a positive LFT there's no need to go for a PCR. I think the LFTs are very accurate now.

I think I'm right in saying symptoms or not with a positive result one should isolate.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2022)

Good luck to you and your good lady @12boy I'm sure we are all rooting for you both.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've never tried this. Guess what brekkie will be tomorrow.


Really? Its very tasty.
My advice.........
Medium boiled ie not over done.
Ryvita is best but today I had toast.
Heavy on the pepper (assuming you like pepper).
Warm a cup then chop the eggs to bits (while warm).
Enjoy


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Question for @Drago . Will the driving ban start on his release from jail or will it be concurrent with the prison sentence .


Its for the court to specifiy, but upon release from chokey is the norm.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I know of what you call bosoms being fried eggs........droopy bosoms are envelope flaps.



I thought they came in three sizes, droopers, super droopers and spaniels ears.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2022)

From my facebook page this afternoon, Lol.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I thought they came in three sizes, droopers, super droopers and spaniels ears.


Sooper Drooper is one of my favourite ABBA tracks.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Did I not hear on the news that if your LFT is positive but you have no symptoms then you don't need to isolate ?


As from today, if the LFT is negative, if I read it correctly.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Did I not hear on the news that if your LFT is positive but you have no symptoms then you don't need to isolate ?


I’m not sure if it is still the case ( not trusting the incumbent bunch of crooks ) but only a positive PCR test is counted in the official numbers. By not requiring a PCR test to confirm a positive LFT test then it would seem that the “ official “ numbers of infections are dropping when that is not the case.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

I donated the 2.6 kg of over-perfumed washing powder to the community collection at Aldi. There must be some needy person out there without an over-sensitive nose!



Drago said:


> Its for the court to specifiy, but upon release from chokey is the norm.


Is it actually legal to give a lifetime ban from driving in the UK? If so, what do you have to do to get one?

I have mentioned before that someone my family knew killed a cyclist in one crash and subsequently a grandfather and young grandson in another. Both times he only got short bans. He was driving like an arse again after a couple of years, and complaining about having been banned at all, because it "_wasn't [his] fault_"! Naturally, killing people when speeding around narrow country lanes is actually _their_ fault for getting in the way... 

Good luck to you and 'Mrs 12', @12boy!




dave r said:


> From my facebook page this afternoon, Lol.
> 
> View attachment 625970



You joke, but really...


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> You joke, but really...




One of many ways of qualifying for a Dawin Award.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sooper Drooper is one of my favourite ABBA tracks.



Do you realise I've now got Abba's Super Trooper playing in my head?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> One of many ways of qualifying for a Dawin Award.


Indeed!


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Is it actually legal to give a lifetime ban from driving in the UK? If so, what do you have to do to get one?


I'd have to check as Im getting increasingly out of date, but I believe certain medical conditions are the only thing that can lead to a loss of licence for life.

Its ridiculous really. If I made so much as an idle threat to someone about my shotgun, even as a joke, Id probably lose my ticket and would never, ever see it again. I would also lose the weapon u kess I could nominate another licence holder with a spare slot in their ticket to take possession of ot.

Kill a dozen nuns, orphans and puppies in a car and you getmto keep the car. Not only that, but sooner or later you'd be able to apply for a licence and retake a test, and have legal access to a deadly kinetic weapon all,over again...if yoy even lost your licence at all...

I know im in my high horse and off topic, but driving bans are actually quite hard to come by and require either sustained effort or a grossly dangerous act of madness to earn one. That being the case not only should driving driving bans be for life, but they should also be banned from owning or having possession of a car ever again.

A vote for Drago is a vote for cracking down on crims!


----------



## Salad Dodger (11 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Did I not hear on the news that if your LFT is positive but you have no symptoms then you don't need to isolate ?


You did. But, this morning, the NHS track and trace website hadn't been altered, and threatened penalties for non compliance with instructions. So I went and got a test anyway. A huge test centre with only about 3 customers when I was there.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I donated the 2.6 kg of over-perfumed washing powder to the community collection at Aldi. There must be some needy person out there without an over-sensitive nose!
> 
> 
> Is it actually legal to give a lifetime ban from driving in the UK? If so, what do you have to do to get one?
> ...



Gave it away! It can't have been that bad.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Gave it away! It can't have been that bad.


I couldn't stand the smell of it leaking out of a sealed box in another room, so I certainly wasn't going to wear clothes smelling of it! 

Anybody wondering what I am going on about... Assuming that you do sometimes go into Aldi, go and sniff the top of a box of *THIS*.

PS It gets very mixed reviews! Maybe how good it is depends on what type of water there is in your area. 

Anyway, the Lidl powder works for me - I'll buy a big box next time it is in stock.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I couldn't stand the smell of it leaking out of a sealed box in another room, so I certainly wasn't going to wear clothes smelling of it!


Hope you kept the bag for the bin men.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hope you kept the bag for the bin men.


We have '_wheelie bin men_', or should that be '_operatives_' or '_people_'? It so happens that they _are _all men, or at least - they _look like_ men, but I am never up early to ask them what gender they are self-identifying as on the round that day! 

I've folded the bag up for reuse. I think I can still smell a trace of the dreaded powder in it, but not enough to worry me.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> We have '_wheelie bin men_', or should that be '_operatives_' or '_people_'? It so happens that they _are _all men, or at least - they _look like_ men, but I am never up early to ask them what gender they are self-identifying as on the round that day!
> 
> I've folded the bag up for reuse. I think I can still smell a trace of the dreaded powder in it, but not enough to worry me.


Officially the job title is _"Waste Operative"_, on both the bin wagons and the "recycling wagons". As for not being up in time, are you in bed gone 2pm?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m not sure if it is still the case ( not trusting the incumbent bunch of crooks ) but only a positive PCR test is counted in the official numbers. By not requiring a PCR test to confirm a positive LFT test then it would seem that the “ official “ numbers of infections are dropping when that is not the case.


This is a possibility but one is supposed to report a positive LFT.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> As for not being up in time, are you in bed gone 2pm?


They have usually '_bin and gone_' several hours before then!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> They have usually '_bin and gone_' several hours before then!


You're one of the lucky ones. The can be here anytime up to 4pm.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're one of the lucky ones. The can be here anytime up to 4pm.


Alternatively... If I forget to put the waste out the night before, it is too late once I eventually get up next day.


----------



## 12boy (11 Jan 2022)

Thank you for your kind wishes...
The outcome of the Cat Scan was no change, but the breathing/fatigue issue is worse so there will be an echocardiogram to assess heart issues and a steroid nebulizer to open up alveoli. Also a delay of at least 10 days to resume chemo which otherwise was today. Oxygen in this case is like heroin....it requires ever larger doses to work. When you get to a certain point you are hospitalized preparatory to being hospiced. Not the best news but not the worst.
Spaniel ears... now that is a little harsh. 
Be well and safe and suck the juice out of every day.....


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2022)

I have risen! 1st!

Frosty and icy out. The weather dudes were saying fog, but no sign of it.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jan 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2022)

Morning. Bit of a long lie. Thank goodness the frost has gone and we have a balmy 8 degrees. 

Off for a wander after coffee and a browse. Might jog a bit if the legs feel ok.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2022)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry, yoga later and perhaps out for lunch.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, an even balmier 9° here.


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Jan 2022)

Frosty here as well With a very red sky in the east . I’m off now to find some Shepherds to warn .


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jan 2022)

good morning folks,
A good meet up with friends yesterday, Halloumi and chips with mushy peas for me, a “Buddha bowl” for Mrs Tenkaykev, washed down with a couple of pints of brewed on the premises, Telemark IPA ( the harbour scenes in the film “ The Heroes of Telemark “ were shot in Poole Harbour )
A lazy day planned for today,
Stay safe folks ☕️👍


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2022)

Morning. By George it's a cold start. -1 but there is a hard frost. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> Thank you for your kind wishes...
> The outcome of the Cat Scan was no change, but the breathing/fatigue issue is worse so there will be an echocardiogram to assess heart issues and a steroid nebulizer to open up alveoli. Also a delay of at least 10 days to resume chemo which otherwise was today. Oxygen in this case is like heroin....it requires ever larger doses to work. When you get to a certain point you are hospitalized preparatory to being hospiced. Not the best news but not the worst.
> Spaniel ears... now that is a little harsh.
> Be well and safe and suck the juice out of every day.....


I learned years ago that the secret is........just refuse to get old and that is what I did.
Pity my bl**dy body didn't do the same.
Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Salad Dodger (12 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

A bright 5 degrees down here on Planet Thanet. It would be ideal for a bike ride or a little walk, if it were not for being day 2 of my COVID incarceration.

So, I will mainly be doing a jigsaw puzzle.......

Keep safe and warm, everyone.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Off to my solicitors this morning to sign the final drafts of our wills.
Will feel more comfortable once that's done.
Lunching in the White Lion on the way back.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> good morning folks,
> A good meet up with friends yesterday, Halloumi and chips with mushy peas for me, a “Buddha bowl” for Mrs Tenkaykev, washed down with a couple of pints of brewed on the premises, Telemark IPA ( the harbour scenes in the film “ The Heroes of Telemark “ were shot in Poole Harbour )
> A lazy day planned for today,
> Stay safe folks ☕️👍


Think I have said it before.....I did my initial scuba diving course at Poole.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to my solicitors this morning to sign the final drafts of our wills.
> Will feel more comfortable once that's done.
> Lunching in the White Lion on the way back.


Do you have my details correctly ?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2022)

Good Day. Heavy frost at 3.00am. How do I know??  Back to bed at 5.30 and slept till 7.50  It's now damp and mild.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2022)

Morning all.
I thought it was cold but didn't realise how cold. Heavy frost around.
Mr Fixit is here shortly as we have several problems that need sorting.
Then I must get to the post office/bank asap.
I will report back later.
Have a good day.


----------



## Chief Broom (12 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  very mild and no danger of ice  some nice pinks and blue in the sky this morning, im not a fan of the colour pink unless nature does it  
Pleased to learn 'The Hill' poem came out on top in a small comp on my poetry site  Its good to get feedback and an occasional confirmation that im not insane is gratefully received


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do you have my details correctly ?


You get to inherit my old slippers.
Size 11 OK?


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2022)

Didn't get Wordle today.
Stupid American spelling shouldn't be allowed!


----------



## pawl (12 Jan 2022)

Only 1c this morning Will check to see if the brass monkeys have all their parts attached


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Didn't get Wordle today.
> Stupid American spelling shouldn't be allowed!


It threw me a bit too but I put it in in the hope it was correct and got it sooner than I thought after a slow start.

Walk done and threw in a few little jogs, sprints and high knee lifts to get the heart rate up without stressing the legs with too much pounding.

I went and let my mouse click on the buy button on a Concept 2 rower the other day  but will be about ten days before I get it I think. The more I read about them, the more they sound like the perfect cross training. There's loads of good instructional and motivational videos on YouTube plus you register for a Concept 2 log book to upload your rows and can do challenges, etc so should be enough to keep me interested.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It threw me a bit too but I put it in in the hope it was correct and got it sooner than I thought after a slow start.
> 
> Walk done and threw in a few little jogs, sprints and high knee lifts to get the heart rate up without stressing the legs with too much pounding.
> 
> I went and let my mouse click on the buy button on a Concept 2 rower the other day  but will be about ten days before I get it I think. The more I read about them, the more they sound like the perfect cross training. There's loads of good instructional and motivational videos on YouTube plus you register for a Concept 2 log book to upload your rows and can do challenges, etc so should be enough to keep me interested.


You should have got that RowCycle, in my opinion.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2022)

Scrummy breakfast this morning  @Dave7

So today? Weather looks promising. When Mrs P returns I will go for a tramp over the hill. Some hoovering to do followed by cycle club admin and researching an accounts "package," sounds much grander than it is, for the U3A role I'm taking on.

Cycle club admin is to complete publishing rides/routes for the year. Usually it's a rush round on a Thursday morning to get ideas from people for the weekend. Anyone with experience of organising rides will know the feckin' nightmare this is.

Experimenting this year by publishing a full calendar of rides in January. That's 208 rides and routes.  Hopefully it will be a success?


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It threw me a bit too but I put it in in the hope it was correct and got it sooner than I thought after a slow start.
> 
> Walk done and threw in a few little jogs, sprints and high knee lifts to get the heart rate up without stressing the legs with too much pounding.
> 
> I went and let my mouse click on the buy button on a Concept 2 rower the other day  but will be about ten days before I get it I think. The more I read about them, the more they sound like the perfect cross training. There's loads of good instructional and motivational videos on YouTube plus you register for a Concept 2 log book to upload your rows and can do challenges, etc so should be enough to keep me interested.


At the gym I did the Concept 2 rower and have the T-shirt for one million M
Here me in my younger days with my instructor


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> At the gym I did the Concept 2 rower and have the T-shirt for one million M
> Here me in my younger days with my instructor


Seems to work a lot of different muscles which is what I feel I am needing the older I am getting. Looking forward to it. I used one on the odd time I have ever joined a gym.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2022)

here.
Off to Croyde beach.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Seems to work a lot of different muscles which is what I feel I am needing the older I am getting. Looking forward to it. I used one on the odd time I have ever joined a gym.


 
I did a half marathon challenge and for my age group 50, I was 8th in the UK and 54th world 
I have the certificates somewhere


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2022)

Still perishing here. 1 deg and the frost shows no sign of disappearing


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2022)

The sun is finally out and the frost is disappearing


----------



## Paulus (12 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Didn't get Wordle today.
> Stupid American spelling shouldn't be allowed!


Nor me. The American spelling did for me.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Didn't get Wordle today.
> Stupid American spelling shouldn't be allowed!


What's that ???


----------



## Paulus (12 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> What's that ???


A daily online word game. It can get addictive..
Google wordle.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jan 2022)

I've been jabbed again - shingle's


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Back to bed at 5.30 and slept till 7.50  It's now damp and mild.


Never mind - I am sure that the sheets will have dried by tonight! 


Mo1959 said:


> I went and let my mouse click on the buy button on a Concept 2 rower the other day  but will be about ten days before I get it I think. The more I read about them, the more they sound like the perfect cross training. There's loads of good instructional and motivational videos on YouTube plus you register for a Concept 2 log book to upload your rows and can do challenges, etc so should be enough to keep me interested.


I used to really like the Concept 2 at the local gym. I hated going to the gym itself though - people everywhere! 

I have been feeling below par off and on since before Christmas. Headaches, sore throat, wheeziness etc. I will take another LFT later just to be sure that Omicron hasn't made an appearance.

Meanwhile, I am off the bike. I know from experience that pushing myself hard would result in me getting properly ill. I will just stroll to the station for a Metro and call in at Aldi instead. That will at least stretch my legs and get me some fresh air.

I finished reading _The Late Show_ last night. I enjoyed it. It is the introduction to Michael Connelly's post-Bosch character, tough female LA detective Renee Ballard. I think I will go on to book 2 in which she gets together with Bosch. I can get it on digital loan from the library.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jan 2022)

Done the cleaning, went for very short run (starting over, again !), listened to the news, of which I dare not comment ! Now for a quiet afternoon finishing of the Val McDermaid that I got from the library the other day


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Done the cleaning, went for very short run (starting over, again !), listened to the news, of which I dare not comment ! Now for a quiet afternoon finishing of the Val McDermaid that I got from the library the other day


I am binge-watching _Wire in the Blood_, one episode a night. I never saw that when it was first televised. 

What does the panel think about reading books which have been turned into films or TV series? I enjoyed Bosch on TV, but I know the plots now so maybe not read the books? 

I am thinking of reading the Shetland novels rather than watching it on TV.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2022)

We are having egg on toast today using the rest of the loaf from yesterday


----------



## Dirk (12 Jan 2022)

Bacon cob for us today.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2022)

It was beans on toast for me. Something I never tire of.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It was beans on toast for me. Something I never tire of.




Everyone seems to be having somethng on toast today


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am binge-watching _Wire in the Blood_, one episode a night. I never saw that when it was first televised.
> 
> What does the panel think about reading books which have been turned into films or TV series? I enjoyed Bosch on TV, but I know the plots now so maybe not read the books?
> 
> I am thinking of reading the Shetland novels rather than watching it on TV.


I read the Bosch books before watching some of the episodes. Well worth a read and more depth of Bosch’s backstory and other ancillary threads.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Everyone seems to be having somethng on toast today


 
Mashed sardines and egg on toast


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jan 2022)

Just back from a walk around the area. Glorious still day with bright sunshine and quite mild. I had to take my jacket off ☀️☀️
Paused to watch a couple of lads refreshing the white lines at a road junction, quite fascinating. They each had what looked like an oversized metal milk jug and were pouring the contents into a shallow metal box with a long metal handle while simultaneously sliding the box along the ground. I also saw another random item lying on the pavement, an individual chess piece, a black rook 🤔


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2022)

Another good workout at yoga this morning, my fitness is improving, I enjoyed it, the first class back after Xmas wasn't much fun. Afterwards we went out for lunch, when I got back from Yoga I helped my Good Lady with the commode then helped her into her wheelchair and we hopped on a bus down to Jubilee Crescent for lunch at Jubilee Junction, a cafe we haven't used for about 12 months, a ham batch for my Good lady and egg on toast for me, the cafe has changed hands since we last used it and the new owners seem very nice, the food was good as well.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from a walk around the area. Glorious still day with bright sunshine and quite mild. I had to take my jacket off ☀️☀️
> Paused to watch a couple of lads refreshing the white lines at a road junction, quite fascinating. They each had what looked like an oversized metal milk jug and were pouring the contents into a shallow metal box with a long metal handle while simultaneously sliding the box along the ground. I also saw another random item lying on the pavement, an individual chess piece, a black rook 🤔


The paint is poured hot, cooling and hardening almost straight away.

They get too much paint into the container, they continue the line then come back with the black paint to form the gap. The paint wagon would have had two seperate boilers, Mild & Bitter/Mild & Stout to reflect this.


----------



## Chief Broom (12 Jan 2022)

Afternoon folks  went for a spin but wasnt enjoying it much as the wind was a 20mph sou'westerly. A couple of deer ran out in front of me...one of them was big ****er with a full compliment of pointy antlers  i stopped and we looked at each other from about 30ft distance and i was glad when it about turned and trotted off.....


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> The paint is poured hot, cooling and hardening almost straight away.
> 
> They get too much paint into the container, they continue the line then come back with the black paint to form the gap. The paint wagon would have had two seperate boilers, Mild & Bitter/Mild & Stout to reflect this.


Yes, exactly that. The lad poured and slid the box to the end of the existing faded line then slid the box backwards until empty before lifting. One of those jobs that looks deceptively easy, but I’d make a hash of it.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2022)

Two of the four plant waterers I ordered off E bay arrived today, all the way from China, two more to come, should make keeping my plants watered a bit easier.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, exactly that. The lad poured and slid the box to the end of the existing faded line then slid the box backwards until empty before lifting. One of those jobs that looks deceptively easy, but I’d make a hash of it.


You should see them do the solid unbroken lines between the lanes.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am binge-watching _Wire in the Blood_, one episode a night. I never saw that when it was first televised.
> 
> What does the panel think about reading books which have been turned into films or TV series? I enjoyed Bosch on TV, but I know the plots now so maybe not read the books?
> 
> I am thinking of reading the Shetland novels rather than watching it on TV.


The Shetland books are very good, and the telly series is equally good. They are quite different in a number of respects.


----------



## 12boy (12 Jan 2022)

i would have to say my favorite 3 American mystery authors are Michael Connelly, Robert Crais and Tony Hillerman. If you don't know Hillerman, his novels are set on the Navajo Nation, a place I have lived for a while. l have loved the high desert for 60+ years and I think he does a good job with it. Wyoming is a lot like New Mexico but NM is called the land of Enchantment for a good reason. The Longmire series was shot in NM although the series was set in Wyoming. One of my favorite films is The Milagro Beanfield War, which can probably found somewhere.


Dirk said:


> Didn't get Wordle today.
> Stupid American spelling shouldn't be allowed!


Well, since although once Welsh, Josh Wardle the creator of Wordle lives in Brooklyn NY, it is not surprising he can spell correctly.
Be safe and well.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2022)

I think I will compromise... My memory is awful so if I watch a TV series/movie and then leave a gap of a year or so, I could probably then read the books and not remember too many of the details. And vice versa with reading the books first.

I watched all the series of _The Sopranos_, _The Shield_, _House M.D._ etc a couple of times each, after leaving a few years between binges. I only had a few moments here and there where I remembered what would happen next.

I'm looking forward to eventually watching _Breaking Bad_ and _Better Call Saul_ again after a bit more time for plot-forgetting.

It is one of the few advantages of getting older - being able to enjoy the same things over and over without getting bored of them!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I think I will compromise... My memory is awful so if I watch a TV series/movie and then leave a gap of a year or so, I could probably then read the books and not remember too many of the details. And vice versa with reading the books first.
> 
> I watched all the series of _The Sopranos_, _The Shield_, _House M.D._ etc a couple of times each, after leaving a few years between binges. I only had a few moments here and there where I remembered what would happen next.
> 
> ...


Careful. You’re starting to sound like my dad. I think he watched endless repeats of Columbo, Midsomer Murders, etc., plus endless westerns!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Careful. You’re starting to sound like my dad. I think he watched endless repeats of Columbo, Midsomer Murders, etc., plus endless westerns!


Hmm, Columbo - I haven't watched that for years... That is nearly always available to dip into. Good thinking on that one. I _STILL _haven't ever watched an episode of _Midsomer Murders_, _Murder She Wrote_, etc.

I used to like _Inspector Morse_ and _Lewis._ I might watch them again too_._


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2022)

Someone once asked me what _YouTube_ is... What, _seriously_? 

It is the '_Go To place_' for vitally important documentary videos, such as _*Horse kicks tree, farts on dogs then runs away*_!


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jan 2022)

Had a meeting with my FA last week. She gave me this 96 page book to complete.........


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Had a meeting with my FA last week. She gave me this 96 page book to complete.........
> 
> View attachment 626172


Hope she's not expecting an answer from you*, given the title.

*From this world at least.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jan 2022)

Book is available from Amazon (presume it is the same one):


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Im-Dead-Now-What-Book/dp/B08WJY7W2L/ref=asc_df_B08WJY7W2L/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=570430330025&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12676890756111587667&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006834&hvtargid=pla-1571815926925&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Book is available from Amazon (presume it is the same one):
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Im-Dead-Now-What-Book/dp/B08WJY7W2L/ref=asc_df_B08WJY7W2L/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=570430330025&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12676890756111587667&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006834&hvtargid=pla-1571815926925&psc=1&th=1&psc=1



And PaulSB got it for nowt!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2022)

You have to love eBay. A used phone was:

"_... looked aftered..._" (sic)

Excellent - tell me more, I'm interested...

"_... apart from one incident which resulted in the cracked LCD_"

Oh, never mind... PASS!


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> You have to love eBay. A used phone was:
> 
> "_... looked aftered..._" (sic)
> 
> ...


There's folk buying them for spares now.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's folk buying them for spares now.


I know. The ones that go for £50-70 might be worth a punt. Buy a new screen from China and fit it yourself? Or buy 2 broken phones with different damage and build one good one.

The trouble is that some people are asking £150, £200, £250+ for smashed phones with no guarantee - bonkers!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2022)

I may go for a new phone (e.g. like the Samsung A52s 5G that @PaulSB bought recently) at (say) £300-350, or a quality used one if I can get one that I like for well under (say) £250.

I'd quite like to try repairing a damaged phone but not one to be relied on as my main phone. Once I could afford to potentially waste £100-odd I might see what I can find on eBay and give it a go.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2022)

Morning. Been lying awake for ages so just got up. 

Looks like another decent day for us up here. I think I’ll go up the hilly walk this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jan 2022)

Morning very cold and foggy here


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2022)

I have risen!


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  interesting sky's here lately, yesterday evenings pic. Will go for a spin in a while


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Book is available from Amazon (presume it is the same one):
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Im-Dead-Now-What-Book/dp/B08WJY7W2L/ref=asc_df_B08WJY7W2L/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=570430330025&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12676890756111587667&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006834&hvtargid=pla-1571815926925&psc=1&th=1&psc=1



Different publisher but yes appears to be the same. After a good laugh Mrs P was very pleased to see it as this brings together all sorts of bits and pieces which will need attention. Aside from practical things like bank details there's the opportunity to list people who should be informed etc. Very importantly I will be listing a couple of friends who I would want to be told personally. Two people I'd like my family to inform.

So while we've had a great laugh, Mrs P has sent a photo to loads of people, it is a good opportunity to think about things which are important, some far more important than where's the Will!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jan 2022)

Good morning. Sky is clear, no frost, forecast for 6⁰C and  I want my mojo back. heading to Southport with three buddies


----------



## Paulus (13 Jan 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A nice clear sky outside, the stars were very visible last night. 
A nice day for a long dog walk.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2022)

Good morning people, its cold dark and frosty, I'm changing phone provider and have had the E Mail from Lebara that my new SIM card is on its way. I've got to take my Eastway down the LBS this morning, headset needs some attention, and I've got some housework to do, apart from that I've not a lot to do


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, dawning bright and breezy here, 8°.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Specsavers later for my eye test.
Got to have the stingy orange stuff squirted into my eyeballs, so will be a bit blurry for a while. MrsD will have to drive back from Barnstaple.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2022)

Morning. 3 deg, very damp and misty here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Salad Dodger (13 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world!

It's a bright, clear but rather chilly 2 degrees here on Planet Thanet. Day 3 of my COVID incarceration and I am already going slowly insane. Thank goodness for being a member of the county library service, and thus being able to borrow ebooks and magazines on line...

Keep well and stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2022)

Back from my willy walk. 

Porridge time now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks,
Minus 1 at the moment with clear skies. A friend is popping round at 10:00 as we’re planning on going for a run. Heard from a friend this morning, the letter that I sent to him in Spain on New Years Eve using the Post Office tracked and signed for hasn’t yet arrived, but the birthday card I sent last week using standard delivery has 🤔
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2022)

Had this in my porridge this morning. It's rather nice.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from my willy walk.
> 
> Porridge time now.
> View attachment 626206


Well its nearly a willy walk Mo


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well its nearly a willy walk Mo



Its close enough, it reminds me of a Dolphin.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well its nearly a willy walk Mo


And that’s nearly Burns 


> we'll tak a right gude willie waught


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2022)

A quick hello then I must go .
Been for a haircut.
Breakfast was everyones favourite........toast with marmite.
Have to dash to the post office then will report back to explain why.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jan 2022)

Just back from my 5k, bright and sunny but cold. A few iffy places in the shade where we had to run on the road but we all made it back in one piece 😁
Off to big Tesco soon, might wander over to the spirits section to see if there’s any pretty bottles that I can convert to lights one I’ve quaffed the contents 👍


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Had this in my porridge this morning. It's rather nice.
> 
> View attachment 626207








Mrs JK’s favourite brand ,only disadvantage it has to be stored in the fridge even before it’s opened.
So we keep a backup of other brands in the cupboard.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 626225
> 
> 
> Mrs JK’s favourite brand ,only disadvantage it has to be stored in the fridge even before it’s opened.
> So we keep a backup of other brands in the cupboard.


I like soya too. Maybe pure coincidence but since I stopped cow’s milk and started on the soya or oat, I seem to be having less hot flushes…..not something that will affect you!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2022)

I was up '_early_' today in case Amazon tried to deliver my new mouse, where early was 09:00. Well, if you had still been awake when @Mo1959 posted first thing today, then you would call it early too! Less than 3.5 hours sleep... 

They couldn't guarantee a delivery time but the van left Rochdale an hour ago so it shouldn't be too long before it gets here, unless there are 50+ people between Rochdale and here ALSO waiting for parcels.

I forget that I can have my Amazon parcels delivered to the Amazon lockers at the railway station. I go there every weekday, so that would make a lot of sense.

I am beginning to suspect that my silly sleeping routine is part of the cause of my poor memory - I am half asleep nearly all of the time...

_*YIKES!*_ 

Right - my computer will go off at midnight today and I will start watching TV then instead of waiting until 02:00-02:30!


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2022)

Anyone else lost their Reply button?
I've had to change to a different browser to continue using this site.
Bloody annoying!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Anyone else lost their Reply button?
> I've had to change to a different browser to continue using this site.
> Bloody annoying!


People have been complaining about it ever since the recent forum software update!

I think Shaun is still trying to track down and eliminate problems like that one.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2022)

I'll try using the App instead of Chrome.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Anyone else lost their Reply button?
> I've had to change to a different browser to continue using this site.
> Bloody annoying!



I have lost the Reply button when using the site on my iPhone, but, it is OK on MacBook. I initially lost the reply button on the NACA site, but, it appears to have returned of its own accord.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was up '_early_' today in case Amazon tried to deliver my new mouse, where early was 09:00. Well, if you had still been awake when @Mo1959 posted first thing today, then you would call it early too! Less than 3.5 hours sleep...
> 
> They couldn't guarantee a delivery time but the van left Rochdale an hour ago so it shouldn't be too long before it gets here, unless there are 50+ people between Rochdale and here ALSO waiting for parcels.


The Eagle Mouse has landed! 

Big new mouse on left, little injured mouse (no scroller wheel) on right...







I had got used to the size of the smaller mouse. The new one fits my hand better, but I will have to unlearn my 'small mouse claw grip'!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2022)

PS I know Amazon is annoying in several ways, but you can't fault their (Prime) delivery service... Mouse ordered late yesterday evening and delivered 14 hours later.


----------



## pawl (13 Jan 2022)

Sorry to hear that Julian Van Tam is leaving his position.He always answered complex questions about Covid in easy to understand ways .For me when he appeared on the P M meetings he was the one I took more notice of .


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Sorry to hear that Julian Van Tam is leaving his position.He always answered complex questions about Covid in easy to understand ways .For me when he appeared on the P M meetings he was the one I took more notice of .


Except you didn’t notice what his first name was!


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2022)

Kids eh?!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I like soya too. Maybe pure coincidence but since I stopped cow’s milk and started on the soya or oat, I seem to be having less hot flushes…..not something that will affect you!


They are not hot flushes Mo... they are tropical moments


----------



## pawl (13 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Except you didn’t notice what his first name was!


Abject apologies Jonathan Van-Tam Am I forgiven


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2022)

Reporting back on duty......please forgive me .
I mentioned some months ago that a company that looks after the pensions for a multi national** wrote to tell me me I had pension pot which I was totally unaware of.
Since then there has been lots of complicated form filling and all sorts of evidence required.
That all seems to be fine but this week they asked for positive proof of id eg passport, driving licence and utility bill etc.
I had a certified copy done at the post office (9 quid) and posted it registered (9 quid).......so hopefully that is it.
The pot is worth 15 grand less tax. Then a monthly pension as well.
**its a Tarmac Group pension but I have no idea which company it can be.......we shall see.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I like soya too. Maybe pure coincidence but since I stopped cow’s milk and started on the soya or oat, I seem to be having less hot flushes…..not something that will affect you!



I've had them, most spectacular, bright red face and dripping with sweat, my Good Lady would just extract the water, a night one was a pain with having to change the bedding afterwards, thankfully I haven't had one for a while now.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2022)

Pork. Peas. Roast potatoes. Stuffing and gravy today


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Pork. Peas. Roast potatoes. Stuffing and gravy today


Sounds nice 

I'm just back a little couple of miles wander. Couldn't be bothered going far. I may well pop back out after tea as there's hee haw on the telly.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Anyone else lost their Reply button?
> I've had to change to a different browser to continue using this site.
> Bloody annoying!




I did the other day as well as my emoji. I just presses all the buttons until it started to work again


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2022)

A wee translation in case the term hee haw confused any of you southerners!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jan 2022)

Back from an enjoyable little explore of a circular walk I’ve seen signposted around Gorebridge (Midlothian). Been meaning to have a look at it for a while now. As expected quite built up in places but nice views and nice stretches by the Gore Water in others. Imagine if they’d named that Water of Gore .


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Jan 2022)

Afternoon folks  havent been up to much as its still windy and i lose enthusiasm for riding. Did go for a short spin though and did some shopping leaving the beloved 201 chained up [quite capable of murder if someone tries to nick it!]
Re-soya milk, i much prefer that on cornflakes etc the sweetened variety that is. Bought a £1.50 size bar of Galaxy smooth milk....doubt if that will survive the day,im half way through already


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jan 2022)

And in case anyone is wondering, enjoying _a right gude willie waught_ means enjoying some fine ales with one’s pals


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jan 2022)

I'm watching a live launch of one of Spacex Falcon 9 rockets. It's the 11th time this particular booster has launched. It wasn't long ago that all rockets were built as expendable items, although they cost many tens or hundreds of millions each, that's like buying a Rolls Royce and throwing it away once you've reached your destination. It always looks amazing watching the booster land back on earth, decelerating from over a thousand six thousand km per hour! in a couple of minutes and landing within a few metres of the target area!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm watching a live launch of one of Spacex Falcon 9 rockets. It's the 11th time this particular booster has launched. It wasn't long ago that all rockets were built as expendable items, although they cost many tens or hundreds of millions each, that's like buying a Rolls Royce and throwing it away once you've reached your destination. It always looks amazing watching the booster land back on earth, decelerating from over a thousand km per hour in a couple of minutes and landing within a few metres of the target area!








Name the background music?


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> PS I know Amazon is annoying in several ways, but you can't fault their (Prime) delivery service... Mouse ordered late yesterday evening and delivered 14 hours later.



I ordered a Fitbit for Mrs @BoldonLad, on Sunday morning (about 09:30am), it was delivered, same day, at 18:15!


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Afternoon folks  havent been up to much as its still windy and i lose enthusiasm for riding. Did go for a short spin though and did some shopping leaving the beloved 201 chained up [quite capable of murder if someone tries to nick it!]
> Re-soya milk, i much prefer that on cornflakes etc the sweetened variety that is. Bought a £1.50 size bar of Galaxy smooth milk....doubt if that will survive the day,im* half way through already*



Only halfway?.... you are slacking


----------



## 12boy (13 Jan 2022)

Tried to use my wife's Chromebook the other day...since it works best with a mouse I had much trouble. I am now a tablet person. I will be off for another little hike this warm and windy morning. We will get some snow tonight but today it will hit 11C.
Be safe and well and I will check in with youse ebullient rascals later on.... 
.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 626259
> 
> Name the background music?


Something from Ten Shot Starfish? ( I'm a Scott Manley subscriber )


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I like soya too. Maybe pure coincidence but since I stopped cow’s milk and started on the soya or oat, I seem to be having less hot flushes…..not something that will affect you!


Mrs JK sticks to Oat , She found in the past that Soya caused stomach upsets.

Thank you for your concerns about my health .


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

The 18th of this month, at 4:51pm!!

https://in.universalpersonality.com...towards-earth-after-30-years-know-the-danger/


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> The 18th of this month, at 4:51pm!!
> 
> https://in.universalpersonality.com...towards-earth-after-30-years-know-the-danger/


That reads like computer generated drivel or an extremely poor machine translation from a foreign language.


----------



## Paulus (13 Jan 2022)

Also it has an header for the resurrection of Jesus contained within the item.
I would say it is some strange conspiracy site trying to frighten people into giving them money.
As @Tenkaykev says, drivel of the worst kind.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That reads like computer generated drivel or an extremely poor machine translation from a foreign language.


Badly translated.
Search for asteroid 1994 PC1.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> Also it has an header for the resurrection of Jesus contained within the item.
> I would say it is some strange conspiracy site trying to frighten people into giving them money.
> As @Tenkaykev says, drivel of the worst kind.


Even the Daily Mail have run the story!


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Even the Daily Mail have run the story!


Must be true then!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Must be true then!


They at least got NASA correct!
Not the _"The Nationwide Aeronautics and House Administration (NASA) Small-body Database"_


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Only halfway?.... you are slacking


Its been demolished!  Im sure i read somewhere chocolate is healthy and good for you


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jan 2022)

Closest approach just under two million Km


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Closest approach just under two million Km


At a speed of 47,344 miles per hour, on it's 451 toes, I hope they're right.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> At a speed of 47,344 miles per hour, on it's 451 toes, I hope they're right.


The earth is travelling around the sun at about 68,000 mph while the sun is is moving through the Milky Way at nearly 500,000 mph, orbital mechanics can give you a headache 😁


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> The earth is travelling around the sun at about 68,000 mph while the sun is is moving through the Milky Way at nearly 500,000 mph, orbital mechanics can give you a headache 😁


Just hope it passes where we were and not where we're headed then.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just hope it passes where we were and not where we're headed then.


I'm not losing any sleep over it.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> I'm not losing any sleep over it.


There's time yet, don't worry.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2022)

I just made an offer on a phone. It doesn't work as a phone (!) but I have a couple of ideas of how to fix it. If I get it and _CAN _fix it, it will be a bargain. If I get it and struggle to fix it I will be annoyed, but it won't be the end of the world, and I will still be able to use it to play games and go online on.

So much for my computer going off at midnight! I'm off now though, will be putting the TV on shortly, and getting to bed an hour earlier than usual.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jan 2022)

Morning it's very  and dark too


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2022)

I have risen!

Frost so heavy it looks like snow, and foggy too. Mrs D is going to take my car to work - with AWD, all westher tyres, and a bit of extra seating height its just more sure footed and confident in these conditions, so the hairdryer car stays hime with me.

Thats fine, because im not going anywhere. Got a friend coming to visit me this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2022)

Morning. Another mild but overcast day for us. As handy as the head torch is I think I’ll wait for daylight to appear before I get out this morning. It’ll be nice to see my surroundings.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Yay....tis Fish Friday!
The Aggi has started a 2 for 1 offer on fish n chips @ £9.95 so we'll give that a try today.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees, and asteroid dodgers.
A heavy frost here, the cats didn't look to happy when they went out. 
Dog walking, domestics and then a meeting of the escape committee at the Mitre this afternoon is the order of the day. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> I'll try using the App instead of Chrome.


Cyclechat has an app?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2022)

A faint glimmer of light in the sky so time to get out. It’ll be clear enough by the time I reach the trail to see where I’m going.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2022)

Good Day to you all. Mild out and a clear sky. The birds are singing and it's still pitch black.

Today? Well I have some catching up on here to do, probably ring the DWP, make Chana masala for tea and a few other odds and ends.

Cycling wise I'm unhappy. My beloved Wahoo has thrown a hissy fit and reverted to set up mode. Scanning the bar code doesn't work this time. Google will be my friend? I hope.

Worse than this was yesterday's ride. 65 miles with good friends, lots of fun but it left me very, very tired. My first proper ride for a month; the legs are fine but my body was so very tired later. As one pal put it in the cafe "you've had a shite time recently." He's right, I have and the cycling aspect is a real bummer. There's work to do and I'm not sure where my mojo is. Part of me feels like knocking it on the head.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2022)

I'm off for a Wordle!


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks, its a dark, cold and frosty one, Friday already, shopping day again, they keep coming round.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Cyclechat has an app?



So I keep hearing, but I haven't found it yet, I can't see it in the play store I've looked.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay....tis Fish Friday!
> The Aggi has started a 2 for 1 offer on fish n chips @ £9.95 so we'll give that a try today.


Boo, ita Friday. The peace, teanquility and routine of the week comes to an end as the workies all emerge to ruin the weekend.

Its nice having Mrs D and Mini D home, but I'm so used to being alone now that I get inwardly a bit tetchy about my routine being messed with


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  mild and no wind so will try and do my 30 mile circuit today, will be wearing my crash hat so will be asteroid immune  Ive often wondered what it would be like to be taken out by something so fast there would be no time for remonstrance or a review of this weird n crazy existence....alive to not alive in a blink  hmmm ah well , back to very very important things.. my toaster has arrived


----------



## Salad Dodger (14 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

It's a bright and clear 1 degree on Planet Thanet today. It must have been cold in the night, as Mrs Salad reports that, during one of her excursions to the toilet in the night, the heating had come on, even though it was set very low.

Day 4 of COVID incarceration for me. But, in the context that it is my next door neighbours funeral today (80 something with a lot of medical issues: not a COVID case) then I have very little to complain about.

Mrs Salad resolutely refuses to catch COVID at the moment, so she will be doing the shopping later. I may split some logs once the funeral has departed.

Keep warm and keep safe, everyone.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm off for a Wordle!


Wordle 209 X/6

⬛⬛🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛🟨🟩

Failed again.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Ive often wondered what it would be like to be taken out by something so fast there would be no time for remonstrance or a review of this weird n crazy existence....alive to not alive in a blink  hmmm ah well ,



Best way to go, like going to sleep and not waking up.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2022)

Morning. It's -2 here and a tad brrrr

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Cyclechat has an app?


I was trying to reply to stuff yesterday but the Reply button was missing. I found that changing my browser to Chrome fixed the problem. I went to add the site to my homepage on my phone, via Chrome, and saw an option to download the app.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, a bright 7° here.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> I was trying to reply to stuff yesterday but the Reply button was missing. I found that changing my browser to Chrome fixed the problem. I went to add the site to my homepage on my phone, via Chrome, and saw an option to download the app.



Strange! I've been looking for an App and haven't found one yet, perhaps @Shaun can enlighten us.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jan 2022)

A belated Good morning folks,
I'd written this post earlier but the " Post" button has disappeared from my phone, so I'm on the laptop.
Anyway, I'm heading for the Turbo soon as it's too cold and icy to venture out yet, a random ride of 23Km, the " Wrenbury Loop" in Cheshire. The day started with me setting the coffee machine for a brew but forgetting to add water to the reservoir. In other news, one of the local pubs has now got some new local brews on the pumps, and is charging £3 per pint for cask ales🍻
Have a peaceful day 👍☕️


----------



## Sterlo (14 Jan 2022)

For anybody vaguely interested, visit to hospital for 6 month check up re the bionic arm! The doc was happy with the metalwork, nothing has moved, I haven't got a screw loose (at least not in my arm) so they've signed me off. He did say that it was one of the worst he'd seen, which in a way makes me feel a little better, as it explains why it still hurts. It's still uncomfortable but it's as good as it's going to get now. Once the weather improves, I'm going to give the bike another try for the first time since my failed attempt in September when it was just too painful.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

From my facebook page this morning.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Jan 2022)

. The BBC say it’s -1 I’m not going out to check . It looks like another day my bike will stay in the velo cave . .


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2022)

I have a load of washing in the machine. I may well have to use the tumble dryer to get it dry.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> For anybody vaguely interested, visit to hospital for 6 month check up re the bionic arm! The doc was happy with the metalwork, nothing has moved, I haven't got a screw loose (at least not in my arm) so they've signed me off. He did say that it was one of the worst he'd seen, which in a way makes me feel a little better, as it explains why it still hurts. It's still uncomfortable but it's as good as it's going to get now. Once the weather improves, I'm going to give the bike another try for the first time since my failed attempt in September when it was just too painful.


It'll maybe get better yet. My collar bone took several months before really feeling back to anything like normal. Even up to a couple of years I thought it was a bit niggly in cold, damp weather. Can't say I even notice it now unless something presses on that area.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2022)

Nice walk done and did half a dozen little bursts up a short hill to get the heart rate up.

It's nice enough to cycle but my mojo has completely gone for cycling at the moment.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Strange! I've been looking for an App and haven't found one yet, perhaps @Shaun can enlighten us.


It does exist. Here's a screenshot of my app settings.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> It does exist. Here's a screenshot of my app settings.
> 
> View attachment 626378


I can't see it anywhere, either on Apple App Store or Google play?


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I can't see it anywhere, either on Apple App Store or Google play?


It's not in the stores.
Open Chrome and search for CycleChat.
Open CycleChat and look for the 3 vertical dots on the top right of the screen. Tap on those and scan down. The option to download the app was about 3/4 of the way down.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> It's not in the stores.
> Open Chrome and search for CycleChat.
> Open CycleChat and look for the 3 vertical dots on the top right of the screen. Tap on those and scan down. The option to download the app was about 3/4 of the way down.


I don't use Chrome. Not sure I see any advantage of an app over the site anyway but thanks.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't use Chrome. Not sure I see any advantage of an app over the site anyway but thanks.


I don't normally use Chrome either, but I had to in order to get the Reply button back.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day to you all. Mild out and a clear sky. The birds are singing and it's still pitch black.
> 
> Today? Well I have some catching up on here to do, probably ring the DWP, make Chana masala for tea and a few other odds and ends.
> 
> ...


That reminds me of funny (true) story.
After my 1st cancer op I lost 3 1/2 pints of blood so was quite pale. The first time I was able to visit the loo on my own it was difficult to walk there and and back...... it left me exhausted.
As I walked into the ward the guy in the end bed (also a scouser called Dave) said "bloody hell Dave, you look like a bag of boiled shite"
I didn't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2022)

Found it.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Found it.


Excellent. Where was it?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  mild and no wind so will try and do my 30 mile circuit today, will be wearing my crash hat so will be asteroid immune  Ive often wondered what it would be like to be taken out by something so fast there would be no time for remonstrance or a review of this weird n crazy existence....alive to not alive in a blink  hmmm ah well , back to very very important things.. my toaster has arrived


Hope its better than ours.
Which make/model is it.
Let us know if its any good please.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2022)

Go into chrome. Type in cyclechat. Click on the 3 dots on the top on the right hand side . Scroll down to ap and click on it


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> It's not in the stores.
> Open Chrome and search for CycleChat.
> Open CycleChat and look for the 3 vertical dots on the top right of the screen. Tap on those and scan down. The option to download the app was about 3/4 of the way down.


 I dont use chrome either, I use Brave on all devices, which is based on chrome. I'll have to have a look when I'm on the tablet or the phone, I'm on the Desk Top now.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I dont use chrome either, I use Brave on all devices, which is based on chrome. I'll have to have a look when I'm on the tablet or the phone, I'm on the Desk Top now.




I use duckduck go


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2022)

Not sure of I will use it as it keep beeping about notifications


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I use duckduck go



I use Brave with the Duck Duck Go search engine, if theres an app for CC it should be in the Play Store where they normally are, strange.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> It does exist. Here's a screenshot of my app settings.
> 
> View attachment 626378



Is that on an Apple Phone, or, an Android Phone? I have searched Apple App Store, no CycleChat App there.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2022)

Well its turned into a bit of a nothing day. We were going to try going** to Dunelm but MrsD is not too good.
**the physio has got her standing straight and walking around the house.....even up the stairs (very slowly) so its time to try the shops with her strollater.
Mr Fixit it here again this pm.....trying to fix the problem with the downstairs WC drain. The expert who spent hours on it reckons the concrete floor has to come up so this is a last ditch effort before I have to give in.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Is that on an Apple Phone, or, an Android Phone? I have searched Apple App Store, no CycleChat App there.



Not in the Android Play Store either, I'm not sure what they are clicking on, I'll have to have a look later.


----------



## monkers (14 Jan 2022)

I just discovered Wordle through this thread and thought I'd play. I got there in three. I'll add Wordle to my daily ritual. My thanks to whomever introduced it here.


----------



## monkers (14 Jan 2022)

Good morning all. I've been a bit rough for a few days. I've not tested but I'm continuing my long programme of self-isolation anyway.

I do hope others are keeping fit and well.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jan 2022)

I've got to go shopping by trike and it's  very indeed


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2022)

Just did a few weights while listening to Fleetwood Mac  I don't do much. Maybe twenty minutes. Mostly for the top half as the bottom half isn't too bad with all the walking and occasional jog.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> . Mostly for the top half as the bottom half isn't too bad


Mo I know this is the thread with all the nice people and I’m sorry I have to say this.
You are a Brazen Hussy .


----------



## Sterlo (14 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> For anybody vaguely interested, visit to hospital for 6 month check up re the bionic arm! The doc was happy with the metalwork, nothing has moved, I haven't got a screw loose (at least not in my arm) so they've signed me off. He did say that it was one of the worst he'd seen, which in a way makes me feel a little better, as it explains why it still hurts. It's still uncomfortable but it's as good as it's going to get now. Once the weather improves, I'm going to give the bike another try for the first time since my failed attempt in September when it was just too painful.


Thanks for all of the likes, I'm welling up here, you're all too nice, well most of you anyway, the rest you know who you are.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2022)

My washing has Been done and is outside. Houseworky stuff done. 

The sun is shining and it's a massive 2 deg here.

Baked potatoe with corned beef today. I will put the potatoes In the wood burner. It will save on the leccy


----------



## Sterlo (14 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My washing has Been done and is outside. Houseworky stuff done.
> 
> The sun is shining and it's a massive 2 deg here.
> 
> Baked potatoe with corned beef today. I will put the potatoes In the wood burner. It will save on the leccy


I rather use wood, spuds don't burn easily.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My washing has Been done and is outside. Houseworky stuff done.
> 
> The sun is shining and it's a massive 2 deg here.
> 
> Baked potatoe with corned beef today. I will put the potatoes In the wood burner. It will save on the leccy


I was lazy and bought a prepared salad yesterday so just going to open a tin of salmon and have that with it.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I dont use chrome either, I use Brave on all devices, which is based on chrome. I'll have to have a look when I'm on the tablet or the phone, I'm on the Desk Top now.


@dave r 
When on any page, at the top left corner there are 3 horizontal lines, click on those, the menu, and this should appear. Look at the bottom of the list for the app.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've got to go shopping by trike and it's  very indeed


I'm back that was a cold ride and I didn't hang around only 3c here


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Thanks for all of the likes, I'm welling up here, you're all too nice, well most of you anyway, the rest you know who you are.


TBH Sterlo.....my last 2 years have been (to quote Chorley Paul) "shite" and i can't recall what happened with your arm.......please remind me.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jan 2022)

Test


Paulus said:


> @dave r
> When on any page, at the top left corner there are 3 horizontal lines, click on those, the menu, and this should appear. Look at the bottom of the list for the app.
> View attachment 626398


The " Install the app" doesn't show up on Safari or Brave on my Phone
EDIT: Nor the Chrome browser


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hope its better than ours.
> Which make/model is it.
> Let us know if its any good please.


Hi Dave7 i wouldnt recommend this one [Igenix] it works ok but the slots wont accept anything but a smallish slice. If i had a car would drive to the nearest store and select one of the shelf- probably the best option.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jan 2022)

Been out for a little spin into West Lothian, dull 7° but not much wind. Roads are filthy but mostly dry so not too bad. Will be heading into St Giles shortly.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2022)

@classic33 one for you.
Last nights weird dream.
I was training for a marathon (nearest I ever came was half marathons 40 years ago).
Anyway, part way through I went into a shop for something to eat.
They had a stack of cold buttered toast. I asked for 2 slices which he got me and said "that will be £8.00.
I said "what"???
He said "2 slices of toast, £4.00 each, that will be £8.00".
I said "I won't bother then" and walked out.
End of dream.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Go into chrome. Type in cyclechat. Click on the 3 dots on the top on the right hand side . Scroll down to ap and click on it


Wot I said.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I use duckduck go


And me.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> @dave r
> When on any page, at the top left corner there are 3 horizontal lines, click on those, the menu, and this should appear. Look at the bottom of the list for the app.
> View attachment 626398



Yes I know its there, I saw it when someone else pointed it out, what I want too know is it genuine? On android you get your Apps from the Play Store not from other random sources so I'm suspicious of this, and I don't think my settings will allow me to download it anyway.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes I know its there, I saw it when someone else pointed it out, what I want too know is it genuine? On android you get your Apps from the Play Store not from other random sources so I'm suspicious of this, and I don't think my settings will allow me to download it anyway.


My AV hasn't flagged it up.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> My AV hasn't flagged it up.



Thats good then


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @classic33 one for you.
> Last nights weird dream.
> I was training for a marathon (nearest I ever came was half marathons 40 years ago).
> Anyway, part way through I went into a shop for something to eat.
> ...


Dreams of toasts represent the simplicity, the modesty, the lack of importance of a conflict or to notice that you not believe in something fundamental. The toasts symbolize relationships, situations or matters that stimulate or they please the life. Dreaming of toasts hot with butter is expressed the arrival of very personal moments near to the family. 

The fact that you dreamed of cold toast, and the price, means that you find yourself questioning the way you live at present, compared to the way you might be living it in the future. Would it really be worth the changes that you may be required to make. The cold toast is a cold offer, the price is one you have decided isn't for you. Have you any changes coming up, or looming large in your future. And will you make the right, for you, decision.

You're certain that choices made recently were correct, but there's a nagging doubt that you chose the right option.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jan 2022)

My “ Post Reply” button has reappeared as if by magic👍


----------



## Dirk (14 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Dreams of toasts represent the simplicity, the modesty, the lack of importance of a conflict or to notice that you not believe in something fundamental. The toasts symbolize relationships, situations or matters that stimulate or they please the life. Dreaming of toasts hot with butter is expressed the arrival of very personal moments near to the family.
> 
> The fact that you dreamed of cold toast, and the price, means that you find yourself questioning the way you live at present, compared to the way you might be living it in the future. Would it really be worth the changes that you may be required to make. The cold toast is a cold offer, the price is one you have decided isn't for you. Have you any changes coming up, or looming large in your future. And will you make the right, for you, decision.
> 
> You're certain that choices made recently were correct, but there's a nagging doubt that you chose the right option.


Alternatively, he's off his rocker.


----------



## Sterlo (14 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> TBH Sterlo.....my last 2 years have been (to quote Chorley Paul) "shite" and i can't recall what happened with your arm.......please remind me.


See my profile pic, fell off, totally shattered elbow, I've got as much metal in my arm as I think I have on my carbon bike. I know your circumstances and mine pails into insignificance compared to yours.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes I know its there, I saw it when someone else pointed it out, what I want too know is it genuine? On android you get your Apps from the Play Store not from other random sources so I'm suspicious of this, and I don't think my settings will allow me to download it anyway.


It's leaving a shortcut on your desktop, nothing more.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> @dave r
> When on any page, at the top left corner there are 3 horizontal lines, click on those, the menu, and this should appear. Look at the bottom of the list for the app.
> View attachment 626398


Not here!


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's leaving a shortcut on your desktop, nothing more.



If thats all it is its not worth installing on the Desktop, it might be on the Phone and Tablet, but on all three devices I have CC as my browsers home page, so similar thing, the way people were talking it sounded like there was an actual CC App, .


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Cycling wise I'm unhappy. My beloved Wahoo has thrown a hissy fit and reverted to set up mode. Scanning the bar code doesn't work this time. Google will be my friend? I hope.
> 
> Worse than this was yesterday's ride. 65 miles with good friends, lots of fun but it left me very, very tired. My first proper ride for a month; the legs are fine but my body was so very tired later. As one pal put it in the cafe "you've had a shite time recently." He's right, I have and the cycling aspect is a real bummer. *There's work to do and I'm not sure where my mojo is. Part of me feels like knocking it on the head.*


The winter blues? I think/hope that you will start to get your mojo back over the next few weeks as spring approaches.

_My _mojo is so far away that I can't even remember it going! 

I dream of a 65 mile winter ride! I did a mere 6 km ride on 3rd Jan which left my poorly lungs seared by the cold air so I stayed off the bike until today. I did an even shorter (4 km) ride today and...

... my lungs _still_ didn't like the chilly air! On top of which most of my fitness has gone and I have put on a couple of kgs over Christmas/NY.

Still, this is typical for me. I become even more of a recluse than usual from the start of December to the start of March. I start to get back into cycling around then.

I'll just try to do what I can and build back my fitness back up over the next month or two. Hopefully, by then a relaxed pensioner, I will be fit and cheerful enough to get a good spring, summer and autumn in.


----------



## Sterlo (14 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The winter blues? I think/hope that you will start to get your mojo back over the next few weeks as spring approaches.
> 
> _My _mojo is so far away that I can't even remember it going!
> 
> ...


If you ever find a mojo on a BOGOF offer, get me one as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> _My _mojo is so far away that I can't even remember it going!


I finally found mine but wished I hadn't!  19.5 miles only just scraping 12mph and felt such a hard slog I'm not sure I will be in a rush to get back out. Suppose I have to start somewhere. 

Running a bath and going to have a nice steep and will probably just stick the pjs on as I ain't going back out. Tomorrow will be a couple of relaxed walks and nothing too strenuous.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I finally found mine but wished I hadn't!  19.5 miles only just scraping 12mph and felt such a hard slog I'm not sure I will be in a rush to get back out. Suppose I have to start somewhere.
> 
> Running a bath and going to have a nice steep and will probably just stick the pjs on as I ain't going back out. Tomorrow will be a couple of relaxed walks and nothing too strenuous.



Well done! you've made a start you just need to keep it up.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I finally found mine but wished I hadn't!  19.5 miles only just scraping 12mph and felt such a hard slog I'm not sure I will be in a rush to get back out. Suppose I have to start somewhere.
> 
> Running a bath and going to have a nice steep and will probably just stick the pjs on as I ain't going back out. Tomorrow will be a couple of relaxed walks and nothing too strenuous.


19.5 WoW well done, I did 5.3 miles to the shop and back


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2022)

Been off my bike for ages now due to iffy shoulder. Been better of late but I am struggling to even begin the uphill battle to generate enough enthusiasm to get back on the lovely beast. 

I do like the fitness benefits of cycling but imo it is one boring way of actually getting fit.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Been off my bike for ages now due to iffy shoulder. Been better of late but I am struggling to even begin the uphill battle to generate enough enthusiasm to get back on the lovely beast.
> 
> I do like the fitness benefits of cycling but imo it is one boring way of actually getting fit.



Whats boring about cycling? unless you're on the turbo. Crossing the city to get out onto the lanes and I need my wits about me, got to watch those drivers looking out for the idiots, out in the lanes in the summer with bird song in my ears and warm sun on my back, can't beat it, even in winter wrapped up against the cold, keeping an eye on the road surface for nasty surprises its still lovely. I'm getting out about once a week for 20-30 miles and going crazy as thats all I've got time to do, I'm missing the twice a week 50-60 milers I used to do.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Whats boring about cycling? unless you're on the turbo. Crossing the city to get out onto the lanes and I need my wits about me, got to watch those drivers looking out for the idiots, out in the lanes in the summer with bird song in my ears and warm sun on my back, can't beat it, even in winter wrapped up against the cold, keeping an eye on the road surface for nasty surprises its still lovely. I'm getting out about once a week for 20-30 miles and going crazy as thats all I've got time to do, I'm missing the twice a week 50-60 milers I used to do.


I just find that ultimately it is boringly repetitive. It's just another fitness thing for me. The beauty of us all being different!


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

From my Facebook page this afternoon, Lol!


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jan 2022)

After my session on the Turbo I ambled out for a walk. As I passed one of the many Barbers shops along the Parade I glanced in the window and saw the two ladies having a natter and no customers in the shop. I popped in on impulse and had an impromptu haircut. It's an odd little barber shop, about a quarter of the width of a typical shop. The barbers are self employed and just hire a chair for the day. I've got to know a few of them, some have young children or other commitments and can fit the barbering in to suit. I always tip well and am still quids in compared to what Mrs Tenkaykev pays for her hair care


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> After my session on the Turbo I ambled out for a walk. As I passed one of the many Barbers shops along the Parade I glanced in the window and saw the two ladies having a natter and no customers in the shop. I popped in on impulse and had an impromptu haircut. It's an odd little barber shop, about a quarter of the width of a typical shop. The barbers are self employed and just hire a chair for the day. I've got to know a few of them, some have young children or other commitments and can fit the barbering in to suit. I always tip well and am still quids in compared to what Mrs Tenkaykev pays for her hair care



Another £138 spent just this morning for Mrs SD's hair.


----------



## 12boy (14 Jan 2022)

Will be taking the aged dog to the vet. The only thing to change is I will be down a bunch of $. Her problems come, I believe, from simply getting older. She will be 18 in August, which even for a little dog, is old. At some point I may have to put her to sleep if she doesn't go on her own. I will miss the little imp.
Today I will take a break from walking, I think, and sub some exercises and maybe a little Nordic track, some core and stretches.
Perhaps tonight I will roast some Brussels Sprouts, potatos and a couple of trout in Panko crumbs. The Sprouts need to be eaten soon.
Be well and safe.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2022)

Ooh, blimey - the eBay phone vendor has accepted my offer... I have just bought a phone which doesn't (currently) work as a phone! 

Fingers crossed that one or other of the two potential solutions I found online will sort it out otherwise I have just ordered a very small tablet!


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ooh, blimey - the eBay phone vendor has accepted my offer... I have just bought a phone which doesn't (currently) work as a phone!
> 
> Fingers crossed that one or other of the two potential solutions I found online will sort it out otherwise I have just ordered a very small tablet!


A chance you take when bidding on the item.
Did you ask what condition it was in?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jan 2022)

Apologies. I do feel I've had a bit of a shite time the last few weeks but I am very aware others face much real challenges every day. I shouldn't have complained. It's like pain. My brain haemorrhage showed me what pain is and I haven't complained about something being painful since and won't - unless there's a next time.  To whinge about a few shite weeks and feeling tired after a ride was wrong of me.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jan 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Another £138 spent just this morning for Mrs SD's hair.


That sounds a lot to me, couldn't you offer to have a go yourself? I'm sure Mrs SD would be very understanding of any mishaps, and you could remind her how much money she's saving😉


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> A chance you take when bidding on the item.
> Did you ask what condition it was in?


The listing described it. That's how I know! Apart from the mic fault, pretty good condition with just a few minor scratches.

This type of microphone fault is mentioned by hundreds of people online and there seemed to be 3 approaches:

Microphone hole in case blocked - carefully clean it out with a pin.
A software problem which can be fixed by disabling 'Hey Google' feature, which I never use anyway.
Give up and send the phone back
Obviously, option #3 isn't open to me so fingers crossed that one of the other two options work.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The listing described it. That's how I know! Apart from the mic fault, pretty good condition with just a few minor scratches.
> 
> This type of microphone fault is mentioned by hundreds of people online and there seemed to be 3 approaches:
> 
> ...


I once mistook the microphone hole in one of my phones ( I think it was a Sony ) for the hole that releases the SIM tray. I was pressing the little pin tool into the hole as hard as I could and wondering why the tray wasn't releasing. I stopped and took a closer look and realised that the SIM tray was on the opposite side of the top edge. Fortunately it was the extra microphone that monitors ambient noise so the phone still worked as a phone. Just a thought, if the Mic is physically damaged wouldn't bluetooth or cable earphones with integrated Mic still work?


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Apologies. I do feel I've had a bit of a shite time the last few weeks but I am very aware others face much real challenges every day. I shouldn't have complained. It's like pain. My brain haemorrhage showed me what pain is and I haven't complained about something being painful since and won't - unless there's a next time.  To whinge about a few shite weeks and feeling tired after a ride was wrong of me.



Don't apologies for complaining, it probably did you some good, having a shite time usually wears people down and we all sometimes need to vent our feelings.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Apologies. I do feel I've had a bit of a shite time the last few weeks but I am very aware others face much real challenges every day. I shouldn't have complained. It's like pain. My brain haemorrhage showed me what pain is and I haven't complained about something being painful since and won't - unless there's a next time.  To whinge about a few shite weeks and feeling tired after a ride was wrong of me.


Don't worry about it - anybody can feel down for a few weeks, especially at this time of year. You'll soon be back to your old self!



Tenkaykev said:


> I once mistook the microphone hole in one of my phones ( I think it was a Sony ) for the hole that releases the SIM tray. I was pressing the little pin tool into the hole as hard as I could and wondering why the tray wasn't releasing. I stopped and took a closer look and realised that the SIM tray was on the opposite side of the top edge. Fortunately it was the extra microphone that monitors ambient noise so the phone still worked as a phone.


Oh dear! 


Tenkaykev said:


> Just a thought, if the Mic is physically damaged wouldn't bluetooth or cable earphones with integrated Mic still work?


Yes, definitely. I'm not sure that I would want to _ONLY _be able to use it that way though. It would be fine for long calls, but a bit annoying for multiple short ones when I would probably be constantly inserting/removing the earpiece. Mind you, I don't get that many voice calls these days anyway.

The vendor said that (s)he can record sound with videos but those must use the second mic on the top of the phone. That may mean that I could use the phone on speaker. I don't like using speaker mode in public though.

We shall see!

That type of phone (Google Pixel 5) was £599 new when it was released in Oct 2020, so £190 now is a real bargain if I sort out the fault.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Another £138 spent just this morning for Mrs SD's hair.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jan 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Another £138 spent just this morning for Mrs SD's hair.


A hat would have been cheaper


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


>


He's not been dreaming of cold toast!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2022)

I didn’t notice The Bay was on telly the other night. Anyone watch it? I’ll maybe catch up on it tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> He's not been dreaming of cold toast!


Cold toast would be cheaper


----------



## avsd (14 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Apologies. I do feel I've had a bit of a shite time the last few weeks but I am very aware others face much real challenges every day. I shouldn't have complained. It's like pain. My brain haemorrhage showed me what pain is and I haven't complained about something being painful since and won't - unless there's a next time.  To whinge about a few shite weeks and feeling tired after a ride was wrong of me.


I don't think anyone took it as a whinge. It was how you are feeling on a day. Is that not what the forum is about? Take care.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Cold toast would be cheaper


Might be cheaper, but what would it look like on top of your head?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Might be cheaper, but what would it look like on top of your head?


Aren't those people called '_breadheads_'?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Aren't those people called '_breadheads_'?


Possibly.

And we're back to @Dave7's dream
_"Breadhead definition: a person who is overly concerned with money."_

https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/breadhead


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Jan 2022)

Night night everyone 😘


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Night night everyone 😘


They were already asleep... 

Damn - I forgot that I am supposed to be switching the computer off at midnight now! I was busy checking out alternative ways of fixing iffy phone mics.

Ok, I'm off too...


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2022)

Morning. Back to a bit colder this morning but dry so perfect walking weather after my coffee and browse.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks, cold and dark, Mrs Tenkaykev made the coffee this morning as I was still zonked. Wordle in 3 this morning, more luck than judgement. 
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2022)

A bright and frosty good morning to you all. Well it will be bright later. Today's major task will be to connect my laptop to the TV so we can watch Cardiff v Rovers. Yes, I know it should be simple but hasn't proved to be the case in the past. For reasons I don't understand when EFL clubs live stream a game it can only be watched on a device with no option to Chromecast or similar.................................and can I get my TV set as a second laptop screen? NO!

That aside it's odds and sods for the day. Today's earworm is...................and I can remember all the words

I Feel Fine


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Usual stuff to do today.
We've decided to leave it until March before we venture out in the caravan again. We usually go away every month of the year, so it feels a bit odd being at home at the moment.
Still, it gives us time to sort some things out - car's bodywork repair and servicing, caravan valeting, garage clearout etc. We are also waiting on my dad's house sale, which is apparently going through OK. Once the money's in the bank we can start to make some serious plans about our options. Feel lime we're in limbo at the moment.


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, dark cold and frosty as its been for a while now, when I defrosted the car yesterday before going shopping there was ice both outside and inside the car. I came downstairs about 7 this morning and my Good lady was already awake, my first job was helping her with the commode, after emptying it I then got us breakfast, now we're waiting for the carer.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2022)

Wordle in one this morning! 

Wordle 210 1/6

🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Wordle in one this morning!
> 
> Wordle 210 1/6
> 
> 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


Time to buy a lottery ticket 👍


----------



## Dirk (15 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Time to buy a lottery ticket 👍


Reckon so


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2022)

I have risen!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2022)

Morning. 1 deg here and no frost 

I am back to not being able to post my reply and my emoji have gone again. I am using the ap.

Bit of a pain in the derriere. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  im hoping for better weather today, yesterdays plans for a ride were scuppered by drizzle the fine misty type which if you wear specs is really annoying  Im becoming an amateur weatherman always looking for that weather window or 'Goldilocks' day...not too windy,, not too icy,, not too soggy....


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Jan 2022)

No Frost this morning . But thick Fog instead . Another no cycling day , will venture out for walk later .


----------



## Salad Dodger (15 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

4 degrees on Planet Thanet today, which marks day 5 of my COVID incarceration. Dull and dreary. And so is the weather.

Have a good day everyone and keep safe.


----------



## monkers (15 Jan 2022)

Good morning all. A grey looking day here and the forecast is that it will remain so. !0% chance of rain all day according to the Met. We have company arriving soon for the weekend, so unlikely to be cycling.

I struck lucky with the Wordle a moment ago, getting the first two letters in the first guess, so again, like yesterday I managed to solve it in 3.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, it's quite misty down here today. 
More dog walking, domestics and a bimble out on the bike for some essentials from the local grocers and butcher.
Then it will be back to the jigsaw, which is a bit infuriating, and the football on the radio. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, an overcast 5° here.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2022)

Gday gday gday everyone.
WoW....a cold one today with a heavy frost.
I got up at 0630 to listen to SoTS, had a pee, decided the bed was more attractive and went back.
Yesterday, for some reason, we both fancied a Chinese meal. The one we used to use (and enjoy) has closed down so we tried another which had good reviews. We ordered.......
Mixed Starter ie prawn toast, spring rolls, samosas, ribs etc......very generous.
Sweet n sour chicken with fried rice..
We ate most of the starter and today we will have the main meal.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jan 2022)

Out of the shower, grab a pair of socks out of the drawer, split them into individual socks, toss one onto the bed, sit down on the bed to put the other one on, and then fumble round the top of the duvet searching for the other sock. Of course, I'm sitting on it. This happens on an almost daily basis. You'd have thought that I'd have cottoned on by now, but not me. Am I the only one that repeatedly does the same silly thing? 🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2022)

Back from a hilly, chilly, willy walk  Porridge just finished so time for a big mug of mint tea now.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Out of the shower, grab a pair of socks out of the drawer, split them into individual socks, toss one onto the bed, sit down on the bed to put the other one on, and then fumble round the top of the duvet searching for the other sock. Of course, I'm sitting on it. This happens on an almost daily basis. You'd have thought that I'd have cottoned on by now, but not me. Am I the only one that repeatedly does the same silly thing? 🤔


Yes but I'm not admitting to mine and it doesn't involve socks!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2022)

Just had NHS Test and Trace on the phone checking up on #2 son. Quite an interesting 25 minute conversation. Very pleasant, patient and helpful young man.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2022)

I had a senior moment a few days ago. Got up. It was dark put my jumper on and it was back to front


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jan 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2022)

Just had breckie of toast WITH MARMITE.Yummy yum yums
That will keep me going till we have our Chinese.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I had a senior moment a few days ago. Got up. It was dark put my jumper on and it was back to front


You looked as though you were coming when you were going?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Just had breckie of toast* WITH MARMITE.Yummy yum yums
> That will keep me going till we have our Chinese.


*Cold?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You looked as though you were coming when you were going?


That's a yes


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> *Cold?


I WAS going to ask your opinion on this.
OK
It was warm
It had Marmite on
I wasn't dreaming
But
Can it be connected


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You looked as though you were coming when you were going?


Many years ago a woman was telling me that while her neighbours husband was on nights she had a fancy man in.
Anyway, he died on the job (bow do you explain that to hubby) and my innediate comment was "bet he didn't know if he was coming or going".


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I WAS going to ask your opinion on this.
> OK
> It was warm
> It had Marmite on
> ...


How much per slice?


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> How much per slice?


Very cheap. It was a VERY thin, small sliced loaf......so coppers really.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Very cheap. It was a VERY thin, small sliced loaf......so coppers really.


You're careful with the olde wallet then.
You made your choice, but you didn't question it at any stage, Marmite it was.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're careful with the olde wallet then.
> You made your choice, but you didn't question it at any stage, Marmite it was.


Ahhh but I did.
I buttered both slices, got part way through one and thought AHAA.....Marmite on t'other slice.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh but I did.
> I buttered both slices, got part way through one and thought AHAA.....Marmite on t'other slice.


You trying to get the best of both worlds, whilst splashing out at the same time.
Marmite on top of butter! Although I have a feeling you no longer use "real butter".


----------



## GM (15 Jan 2022)

Morning all... Just logging back on after the Christmas break we had in Norfolk. A very good break it was too with lots of beach walks, the dog loved it! There were more people on the beach on Christmas day than there was when we were there in September, amazing!

In other news I've inherited Mrs GM's old ipad air, she treated herself to the latest new one. Also I've signed up for some clinical trials for Osteoarthritis in the knee starting next week. I'm hoping to find some cure for my old dodgy knees.

This Wordle seems have taken off, am I missing something but it seems the same as 'Lingo' that I've been watching on the telly in the afternoon for the last 3 months. BTW I did todays Wordle in 4 lines.

Enjoy the rest of your day folks!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You trying to get the best of both worlds, whilst splashing out at the same time.
> Marmite on top of butter! Although I have a feeling you no longer use "real butter".


Must be REAL butter as.........
A. Its from Aldi and
B. It says butter on the wrapper


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Must be REAL butter as.........
> A. Its from Aldi and
> B. It says butter on the wrapper


“ You can’t put a better bit of butter on your knife “


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Must be REAL butter as.........
> A. Its from Aldi and
> B. It says butter on the wrapper


Summat like this olive oil "butter" from Aldi?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2022)

Technology breakthroughs today.........laptop connected to TV, Wahoo issue resolved.

Well then. Cafe stop. If you can't get out for a ride it's a good idea to at least have a pretend cafe stop. I have footie, brew, bacon and egg barm. 

Cardiff 0 Rovers 1


----------



## gavroche (15 Jan 2022)

I watched a film on Prime last night called " The father" with Anthony Hopkins. It is all about the effect of dementia over time. It is really frightening how a person loses all its identity , self esteem and self being fairly quickly. 
Very well acted by Hopkins and food for thoughts too.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2022)

And my reply button and emoji are back. Ta da


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2022)

gavroche said:


> I watched a film on Prime last night called " The father" with Anthony Hopkins. It is all about the effect of dementia over time. It is really frightening how a person loses all its identity , self esteem and self being fairly quickly.
> Very well acted by Hopkins and food for thoughts too.


Yep......had it with my mother (we looked after her) and MrsDs mother when she actually lived with us. Both most unpleasant experiences.
I hope I don't inflict that on my family.


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2022)

Thats annoying, I've swapped my phone network provider from Virgin Mobile to Lebara, all went well till I came to transfer my old number over, Lebara wouldn't accept Virgins PAC number, and I've now locked myself out of it, everything else went over fine, it looks like I'm going to have to phone them up.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jan 2022)

Back from a little loop around Dundas and Abercorn, mostly dull but brightening up a little now. Birds seem to be singing more than before Christmas, won’t be long before the snowdrops start appearing.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Wahoo issue resolved


That's good.

I haven't got a Wahoo device yet, but I may splash out on one later in the year. Which model have you got, what was the problem, and how did you fix it?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats annoying, I've swapped my phone network provider from Virgin Mobile to Lebara, all went well till I came to transfer my old number over, Lebara wouldn't accept Virgins PAC number, and I've now locked myself out of it, everything else went over fine, it looks like I'm going to have to phone them up.


I switched from Virgin too, just yesterday in fact. Went to Giffgaff, touch wood seems to have transferred over without issue.


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I switched from Virgin too, just yesterday in fact. Went to Giffgaff, touch wood seems to have transferred over without issue.



Its just the number transfer thats not gone through everything else is fine.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats annoying, I've swapped my phone network provider from Virgin Mobile to Lebara, all went well till I came to transfer my old number over, Lebara wouldn't accept Virgins PAC number, and I've now locked myself out of it, everything else went over fine, it looks like I'm going to have to phone them up.


I went from plusnet to Lebara. I requested my PAC via the app and it was texted to my phone within a couple of minutes. There’s a very helpful guide to transferring your number on the Lebara web site.
I’m really pleased with the coverage, there’s a couple of dead spots locally but Lebara ( Vodafone) gives me great coverage.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I switched from Virgin too, just yesterday in fact. Went to Giffgaff, touch wood seems to have transferred over without issue.


I've been on giffgaff for years and have got on well with them, though their data deals ('goodybags') are a bit expensive compared to rival companies. GG piggyback on O2 which has a good signal here in the Calder Valley. 

The phone I have just bought on eBay (I am still waiting for it to arrive) was used on ID Mobile, which piggybacks on Three. IDM do better value packages than GG so if it turns out that the phone is locked to Three, I would be tempted to transfer to IDM. The big question is though - what is the Three signal like here? 

I may switch networks to try it out. As long as I only topped up on IDM a month at a time, I could always switch back to GG or another O2-hosted network if the Three signal turned out to be unreliable here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jan 2022)

I found the official Ofcom coverage checker to be excellent. I used the map option and zoomed out so I could see the known local deadspots, then selected the different providers in the drop down box.

https://checker.ofcom.org.uk/en-gb/mobile-coverage


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2022)

Chicken curry with rice today


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That's good.
> 
> I haven't got a Wahoo device yet, but I may splash out on one later in the year. Which model have you got, what was the problem, and how did you fix it?


I have the Elemnt which is no longer in production and was replaced by the Roam. Apart from this issue the device has been faultless to date.

Wahoo set up and initial pairing is by scanning by using the app to scan a QR code on the Wahoo itself. To date this has always worked.

Thursday morning I switched on, connected my HRM and switched off again. When ready to set off I switched on again to see the setup QR. This has never happened before. Switched off and used Strava on my phone.

Later I made several unsuccessful attempts to scan. Tested the QR by scanning with the camera and a scanning app - both worked confirming the QR code is good. Unpaired phone and device with no success at pairing through the app. Uninstalled and reinstalled the app. Nothing. Then I spotted a button marked "Manual" pressed it and instant connection.

So yes this has been a small issue. I suspect the app failed rather than the device. It wouldn't stop me recommending Wahoo as streets ahead of Garmin.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Chicken curry with rice today


Fish and chips for us tonight, from the chippy.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> Fish and chips for us tonight, from the chippy.


 
Fish and mushy peas from the freezer and cupboard today


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2022)

Now, have a confession. It may be on par with sitting on a sock or jumper on the wrong way round or............


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2022)

........it could be worse........


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> Fish and chips for us tonight, from the chippy.



I brought some fresh Salmon from Coventry fish market yesterday so salmon spuds and peas tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2022)

Regular readers will be aware I've had a Wahoo issue for the last two days. It didn't last two days, just didn't put any real effort in to it till this morning.

You will also note I pressed the "Manual" button to fix things. The English language is complex, it's no wonder people can struggle to learn it. We have many words with the same spelling.........

Manual can mean "Instruction Book"

OR

it can mean the opposite of automatic


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I found the official Ofcom coverage checker to be excellent. I used the map option and zoomed out so I could see the known local deadspots, then selected the different providers in the drop down box.
> 
> https://checker.ofcom.org.uk/en-gb/mobile-coverage


That suggests that Three and EE are poor here. I must ask my sister what network she is on, because she seems to struggle to get a signal in this house.

TBH - even though GG offer less data for the money than other networks, I never use the small (1 GB) monthly allowance that I have anyway. It would only be an issue if I went away somewhere without broadband and wanted to use mobile data instead. Mind you, the places that I have been to without broadband didn't have a mobile signal either!



PaulSB said:


> I have the Elemnt which is no longer in production and was replaced by the Roam.


My cousin had a Wahoo last time I saw him. I think it was a 'Bolt'. I was impressed by it. I like the look of the Roam.

I just checked to see if the Bolt was still being made. It looks like there is a Mk II model because the one I saw had a colour screen like the Roam. Ah - *YES*! I would have to check the differences to decide which one to get.


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I went from plusnet to Lebara. I requested my PAC via the app and it was texted to my phone within a couple of minutes. There’s a very helpful guide to transferring your number on the Lebara web site.
> I’m really pleased with the coverage, there’s a couple of dead spots locally but Lebara ( Vodafone) gives me great coverage.



Yes, it should have been easy but for some strange reason it didn't like the PAC code, its all sorted now though, I phoned them up and the fella sorted it out whilst I was on the phone, I'm back on my old number Tuesday. As long as theres no drama's when I swap my broadband later this month I'll be happy, I'm going from Talk Talk to Plusnet


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jan 2022)

Just REALLY enjoyed sweet n sour chicken with rice (local restaurant/takeaway).
We had just one portion ......how any one person is supposed to eat that is beyond me...... we really struggled to finish it.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That suggests that Three and EE are poor here. I must ask my sister what network she is on, because she seems to struggle to get a signal in this house.
> 
> TBH - even though GG offer less data for the money than other networks, I never use the small (1 GB) monthly allowance that I have anyway. It would only be an issue if I went away somewhere without broadband and wanted to use mobile data instead. Mind you, the places that I have been to without broadband didn't have a mobile signal either!
> 
> ...




I'm on EE and find it excellent and I live in the sticks


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, it should have been easy but for some strange reason it didn't like the PAC code, its all sorted now though, I phoned them up and the fella sorted it out whilst I was on the phone, I'm back on my old number Tuesday. As long as theres no drama's when I swap my broadband later this month I'll be happy, I'm going from Talk Talk to Plusnet




Talk Talk is total crap


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm on EE and find it excellent and I live in the sticks


It depends on exactly where your local phone masts are and exactly what the local hills are like.

I collapsed on our Cragg Vale climb and tried to dial 999 but couldn't get a signal on _ANY _network! A few hundred metres up or down the road and the signal is fine.


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Talk Talk is total crap



My contract with them finishes later this month, I'm paying £25 a month for fibre, once the contract was up they wanted me to pay £33 a month, once they knew I was leaving for Plusnet they offered me a new contract at £20 a month.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That suggests that Three and EE are poor here. I must ask my sister what network she is on, because she seems to struggle to get a signal in this house.
> 
> TBH - even though GG offer less data for the money than other networks, I never use the small (1 GB) monthly allowance that I have anyway. It would only be an issue if I went away somewhere without broadband and wanted to use mobile data instead. Mind you, the places that I have been to without broadband didn't have a mobile signal either!
> 
> ...


I don't know how it is today but initially the Bolt and Elemnt had very similar functions. The deciding factor for me was screen size. A GPS unit on the bars is on the edge of the distance at which I need reading glasses. I can easily read the Elemnt but the Bolt is a struggle.

This aside I feel a larger screen and the detail it offers is worth the extra money.


----------



## Salad Dodger (15 Jan 2022)

Chorizo and pasta for us tonight.

But, due to an oversight in our logistical planning, we don't have any dessert......


----------



## pawl (15 Jan 2022)

Had a ride this morning Didn’t get out till 11AM Had enough after10 miles Very cold and foggy

More runny noses about than straw hats


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Jan 2022)

Evening folks  weather wasnt too bad today and managed a circular ride [30 miles] over the hills and back along the A9 Seemed hillier and farther than i remembered but its probably cuz ive been too slothful recently...  Still loving the 201 though, cant fault it


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I don't know how it is today but initially the Bolt and Elemnt had very similar functions. The deciding factor for me was screen size. A GPS unit on the bars is on the edge of the distance at which I need reading glasses. I can easily read the Elemnt but the Bolt is a struggle.
> 
> This aside I feel a larger screen and the detail it offers is worth the extra money.


That is increasingly the situation for me too, but I bought a pair of cycling glasses with reading inserts along the lower edge of the lenses so I might get away with the smaller screen. 

At the moment I am still using an Edge 500 and an Edge 200 which both have screens with a 4.8 cm diagonal size. The new Bolt screen diagonal is 5.6 cm, and the Roam is 6.9 cm. Maybe I should just accept the inevitable and go for the Roam!


----------



## gavroche (15 Jan 2022)

Good news. My son finally managed to get an appointment at the French Embassy for his French passport. That will help him greatly when working in the EU, he won't need a work permit. 
We may go to France next month for a couple of weeks, just me and him. He will meet his 4 uncles he hasn't seen for ages in Orleans, then down to the Pyrenees to see a niece and finally up to La Rochelle for another niece. Should an interesting two weeks.


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2022)

From Instagram tonight, lol!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2022)

_YIKES!!!_ 

I just dozed off with my laptop on my lap. I started dreaming and my sister's border terrier wandered over to me in the dream. I went to stroke him and he tried to bite my hand so I tried to slap his nose but actually hit the laptop instead!

Fortunately, no damage done; that could have been a _very _costly dream...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I've been on giffgaff for years and have got on well with them, though their data deals ('goodybags') are a bit expensive compared to rival companies. GG piggyback on O2 which has a good signal here in the Calder Valley.
> 
> The phone I have just bought on eBay (I am still waiting for it to arrive) was used on ID Mobile, which piggybacks on Three. IDM do better value packages than GG so if it turns out that the phone is locked to Three, I would be tempted to transfer to IDM. *The big question is though - what is the Three signal like here?*
> 
> I may switch networks to try it out. As long as I only topped up on IDM a month at a time, I could always switch back to GG or another O2-hosted network if the Three signal turned out to be unreliable here.


Beneath "lousy".
Reliable signal ends somewhere the far side, for you, of Hebden Bridge.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm on EE and find it excellent and I live in the sticks


You have the military using the network though, and they have a major exchange not too far from you.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Beneath "lousy".
> Reliable signal ends somewhere the far side, for you, of Hebden Bridge.


Ok, if the phone is locked to Three then, I will have to get it unlocked. In which case, I would stick with my £6/month GG deal.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2022)

They can't be very good at their chosen profession, I've no intention of calling them.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2022)

Rename the thread? 

Good grief! Are we ready chaps? Man (and woman of course) the battlements. Barricade the doors. 

@Dirk do not let them cross your palm with silver.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2022)

Morning. Only just got the wordle on the last go. 

If they rename the thread I might forget where to come  Surely easier just to start a new thread for serious retirement issues if that’s what’s required.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Only just got the wordle on the last go.
> 
> If they rename the thread I *might forget where to come * Surely easier just to start a new thread for serious retirement issues if that’s what’s required.


WOW! Yes, I hadn't considered this. Going to the kitchen is risky, upstairs fraught with danger, but at least I know what they're called..........change the names and I might never get there.

I'm going out for a ride in a couple of hours. If things change please leave me a note.


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Only just got the wordle on the last go.
> 
> If they rename the thread I might forget where to come  Surely easier just to start a new thread for serious retirement issues if that’s what’s required.



Good idea, but we must be careful we don't have too many retirement threads, whats wrong with asking on here or starting a specific thread about a specific question?


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks, seeing family later, video call with our eldest tonight. I have a confession to make, I forgot to turn the heating off last night, woke up this morning in a warm bedroom. that won't do our power bill any good.


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2022)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2022)

Jogged for 5k but it is such bloody hard work now. My legs just burn and die with any exertion now and the breathing and heart rate goes way up with the sheer effort of keeping going. Anyway, off for a soak before breakfast.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Doggie walk over at Broadsands first thing, then Sunday lunch at the White Lion - that's about it for today. 



PaulSB said:


> Rename the thread?
> 
> Good grief! Are we ready chaps? Man (and woman of course) the battlements. Barricade the doors.
> 
> @Dirk do not let them cross your palm with silver.


What's all that about, then?


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Doggie walk over at Broadsands first thing, then Sunday lunch at the White Lion - that's about it for today.
> 
> ...


Suggestion to Rename the Retirement Thread


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Suggestion to Rename the Retirement Thread


Considering that our 'Retirement Thread' pre dates the other one by at least 7 months; if any thread title should be changed, it should be the other one.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2022)

Morning. Dam the heathens for wanting us for change our name.

A bit misty over the hills here but dry apart from that. 4 deg as well.

A good night on the TV tonight I see.

Stay safe peeps and man the fortress gates


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks, I popped in earlier but ended up posting in the wrong forum, must be an age thing 😁
Drizzle at the moment but the promise of a balmy 10 degrees later. What’s this thread renaming that I’ve seen mentioned? Can’t find an original source.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍


----------



## Salad Dodger (16 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

Day 6 of COVID confinement, and I shall be sticking a swab up my nose as soon as I have finished typing this and had my cup of tea. Yesterday's test was clear, so if I get a couple more clear ones I can escape Salad Towers on Monday......

5 degrees and a bit cloudy on Planet Thanet today. A nice day for a walk, if I were not in captivity!

Keep safe, everyone and have a good day.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2022)

How does this happen? I am immensely pissed off. Ready early, very unusual, and in garage. Pick up Kinesis, tell tale white drip from rear tyre, inspect, tyre is completely deflated. Tubeless! OK I'll take the Cervelo. Off the wall, attempt to release valve core on rear tyre, solid, it's glued up. Tubeless. Look at third bike. Hmmm? Haven't ridden this in 8 months.

Feck. Feck. Feck. Ride abandoned and a morning of maintenance beckons............................clearly I need four bikes.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, must have been raining overnight but clearing now.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2022)

Morning all.
I am with Welshie......damn then all to hell. Don't know who "them" are but damn them anyway.
Very little planned for today.
I might climb into the shower.
Footy on TV later.
I think we are on jacket spud with bolognese for lunch.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> How does this happen? I am immensely pissed off. Ready early, very unusual, and in garage. Pick up Kinesis, tell tale white drip from rear tyre, inspect, tyre is completely deflated. Tubeless! OK I'll take the Cervelo. Off the wall, attempt to release valve core on rear tyre, solid, it's glued up. Tubeless. Look at third bike. Hmmm? Haven't ridden this in 8 months.
> 
> Feck. Feck. Feck. Ride abandoned and a morning of maintenance beckons............................clearly I need four bikes.


Glad I have ignored any temptation to go tubeless. Sounds like more hassle than it's worth, especially for road bikes.

I am now suitably steeped and have sat down with my porridge. Just need to let it cool a bit or I will burn my gob.


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Jan 2022)

Fog again this morning, not to thick so I’m going out soon . It’s an NNM ride that’s Nobby no mates . As much as I like my club mates I’ve decided it’s not worth the risk of sitting in a steamy cafe with them at the 11’s stop .


PaulSB said:


> WOW! Yes, I hadn't considered this. Going to the kitchen is risky, upstairs fraught with danger, but at least I know what they're called..........change the names and I might never get there.


Kitchen! Ours is called the food storage and production facility.


----------



## Paulus (16 Jan 2022)

Good morning all. 
It's misty outside again this morning, but not cold.
What's all this nonsense about renaming the forum? Some interloper trying to muscle in on the knowledge, wisdom and sound advice given on these pages
Off to the daughter's place later for a walk, and a cup of tea
Got wordle in 5 today
Wordle 211 5/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟨⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad I have ignored any temptation to go tubeless. Sounds like more hassle than it's worth, especially for road bikes.
> 
> I am now suitably steeped and have sat down with my porridge. Just need to let it cool a bit or I will burn my gob.


Are you all warm and wriinkled Mo?
Must say, I have never been tempted to go tubeless. There must be some advantage as keen cyclists like Paul have them but the old tube and puncture kit suited me


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2022)

Does anyone else do Wordle but an hour or so later can't even remember what the word was. I have forgotten this morning's one already!


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  Surely the onus is on the new thread starter to express what its about rather than others to kowtow  
Think i'll give the old legs a rest today as dont want to overdo it....and its also windy.. 
I was musing on bike apparel...yesterday i set of wearing a textile motorcycle jacket which was ok at first then 10m up the road i started 'boiling in the bag'  so took the inner liner out and sailed down a hill and ****er me, i was freezing!  So my quest for perfect 'Goldilocks' weather now extends to perfect 'Goldilocks' clothing


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Suggestion to Rename the Retirement Thread



Discussion of "more serious topics" indeed! The cheek of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Surely the onus is on the new thread starter to express what its about rather than others to kowtow
> Think i'll give the old legs a rest today as dont want to overdo it....and its also windy..
> I was musing on bike apparel...yesterday i set of wearing a textile motorcycle jacket which was ok at first then 10m up the road i started 'boiling in the bag'  so took the inner liner out and sailed down a hill and ****er me, i was freezing!  So my quest for perfect 'Goldilocks' weather now extends to perfect 'Goldilocks' clothing


It's really difficult getting something waterproof, windproof and still breathable until you go way up the high end ranges of Gore, Castelli, etc. Still, if looked after you would get many years use so may well be worth it.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It's really difficult getting something waterproof, windproof and still breathable until you go way up the high end ranges of Gore, Castelli, etc. Still, if looked after you would get many years use so may well be worth it.


Thanks Mo  i shall have a serious spending spree when i have the cash  might even get some shoes and some of those new fangled clipless pedals!


----------



## monkers (16 Jan 2022)

Good morning all. We have company this weekend, so I'll have to try and catch up on reading other folk's news starting tomorrow.

Looks like a brighter if crisp morning here today; looks ideal for a ride, but that's not an option.

Wordle day 3 for me. So far got the word in 3 each day. Good fun for a couple of moments to the start of each day while the kettle boils.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Does anyone else do Wordle but an hour or so later can't even remember what the word was. I have forgotten this morning's one already!


Yes, me too 😁 got it in four this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Thanks Mo  i shall have a serious spending spree when i have the cash  might even get some shoes and some of those new fangled clipless pedals!


I have been amazed at how good the ‘Gabba’ type kit from the likes of Castelli and Bio-racer is. I see quite a few folk wearing the much cheaper versions from Decathlon. Might be worth a look.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jan 2022)

Apparently, in Scotland at least, LFT’s are now called LFD’s. The authorities have produced this oh-so-simple handy advert


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Jan 2022)

Thanks Flick of the Elbow good to hear recommendations from actual users of kit  im a big fan of proper kit and when i was a motorcyclist i never skimped. im skint at the moment though so it'll have to wait.....though i may set up a newbie clothing charity appeal


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Thanks Flick of the Elbow good to hear recommendations from actual users of kit  im a big fan of proper kit and when i was a motorcyclist i never skimped. im skint at the moment though so it'll have to wait.....though i may set up a newbie clothing charity appeal


A few Gore Windstopper jackets used on eBay. Having bought one from someone several years ago in the for sale section in here, I rate them highly. Maybe one could be your size/price range?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_....m570.l2632&_nkw=gore+windstopper&_sacat=7294


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> A few Gore Windstopper jackets used on eBay. Having bought one from someone several years ago in the for sale section in here, I rate them highly. Maybe one could be your size/price range?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_....m570.l2632&_nkw=gore+windstopper&_sacat=7294


Thanks Mo I'll have to make do for the time being  i do appreciate your recommendations though, i know its good advice when its from your own personal experience. The M'C jacket im using is made from 'sympatex' which isnt as breathable as goretex probably why i was uncomfortable.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It's really difficult getting something waterproof, windproof and still breathable until you go way up the high end ranges of Gore, Castelli, etc. Still, if looked after you would get many years use so may well be worth it.


I picked up a really nice breathable Rohan "Rider" cycling jacket. It is waterproof"barricade" material and it matches my orange Brommie and is really well made, I don't know why Rohan stopped making them.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Surely the onus is on the new thread starter to express what its about rather than others to kowtow
> Think i'll give the old legs a rest today as dont want to overdo it....and its also windy..
> I was musing on bike apparel...yesterday i set of wearing a textile motorcycle jacket which was ok at first then 10m up the road i started 'boiling in the bag'  so took the inner liner out and sailed down a hill and ****er me, i was freezing!  So my quest for perfect 'Goldilocks' weather now extends to perfect 'Goldilocks' clothing





Flick of the Elbow said:


> I have been amazed at how good the ‘Gabba’ type kit from the likes of Castelli and Bio-racer is. I see quite a few folk wearing the much cheaper versions from Decathlon. Might be worth a look.


Some good advice in here already and I'll add my twopennyworth. I agree entirely it is worth spending good money on kit as it will last for years. My club used to get club kit from Bio-racer, the oldest I have is seven years old and the only issues are colour fades, one or two small holes from crashes. Some of it doesn't fit because I've lost weight. The club moved to TacTic 3-4 years ago and to date this is equally good. I also wear Lusso, very good and Assos, the best without doubt, and I've no hesitation in recommending these. I wear Assos shorts for which you can pay a king's ransom but my oldest pairs are going strong after five years. Personally I think Assos is, by a country mile, the best kit in the world but it is outrageously expensive and I can't justify it. I have friends who use Castelli, Stolen Goat and Rapha and all are good though I personally have issues with Rapha.

You need to consider is layering. Today I went out in base layer, thin winter jacket and winter gilet. I would have been hot on the climbs, unzip, at the top zip up ready to descend. Easy.

Also consider physical protection. If one falls off quality kit will protect your skin. A really bad crash and the kit will shred but that's better than shredding skin. In my experience, quite a lot  , quality kit easily survives a crash with very little or no damage to the kit.


----------



## pawl (16 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad I have ignored any temptation to go tubeless. Sounds like more hassle than it's worth, especially for road bikes.
> 
> I am now suitably steeped and have sat down with my porridge. Just need to let it cool a bit or I will burn my gob.




Sounds like a load of hassle to me as well.I don’t think l will ever go down the tubeless route .I have Michelin endurance tyres of various sorts on my bikes Can’t remember the last time I had one of those incidents that shall not be named


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Some good advice in here already and I'll add my twopennyworth. I agree entirely it is worth spending good money on kit as it will last for years. My club used to get club kit from Bio-racer, the oldest I have is seven years old and the only issues are colour fades, one or two small holes from crashes. Some of it doesn't fit because I've lost weight. The club moved to TacTic 3-4 years ago and to date this is equally good. I also wear Lusso, very good and Assos, the best without doubt, and I've no hesitation in recommending these. I wear Assos shorts for which you can pay a king's ransom but my oldest pairs are going strong after five years. Personally I think Assos is, by a country mile, the best kit in the world but it is outrageously expensive and I can't justify it. I have friends who use Castelli, Stolen Goat and Rapha and all are good though I personally have issues with Rapha.
> 
> You need to consider is layering. Today I went out in base layer, thin winter jacket and winter gilet. I would have been hot on the climbs, unzip, at the top zip up ready to descend. Easy.
> 
> Also consider physical protection. If one falls off quality kit will protect your skin. A really bad crash and the kit will shred but that's better than shredding skin. In my experience, quite a lot  , quality kit easily survives a crash with very little or no damage to the kit.


Thanks PaulSB some good info there  Im all for not shreading skin! when i was a motorcyclist i wore the best and could've been shot out of a cannon without ill affect!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2022)

Toast and coffee before I get the bike stand out. @Mo1959 @Dave7 the only real issue with tubeless is when it goes wrong it can be terminal for the day. I haven't investigated yet but the Kinesis rear tyre was completely deflated, I've had this with tubed and would still have missed the ride. I need 20 minutes to ride to the meet point and 10-15 to change a tubed tyre. On the Cervelo it's simply the valves have gummed up. No surprise there as the bike was put away for the winter and I would half expect this. You're right people experience a lot of issues but most of these are in set up.

I wouldn't go back to tubed. In three years I've had two holes which didn't seal and needed five minutes to insert a plug which stayed in place till the tyres were replaced. I've had one incident when everything was terminal, over some glass and 1cm slash in the side wall. OK a tube and tyre boot might have fixed it but I'm doubtful - 3 mile walk carrying the bike!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Thanks PaulSB so good info there  Im all for not shreading skin! when i was a motorcyclist i wore the best and could've been shot out of a cannon without ill affect!


You'll fully understand the shredding issue then. It is so important.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jan 2022)

Just back from a really enjoyable 5k with Mrs Tenkaykev. Coming back inside the house felt so toasty warm. That sounds like a money saving strategy, every time we're feeling chilly just head out the door for a 5k jaunt😁


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Rename the thread?
> 
> Good grief! Are we ready chaps? Man (and woman of course) the battlements. Barricade the doors.
> 
> @Dirk do not let them cross your palm with silver.


He's a wee bit over the 365 day limit for doing that.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Considering that our 'Retirement Thread' pre dates the other one by at least 7 months; if any thread title should be changed, it should be the other one.


A wee bit more than seven months.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/retirement-calculations-can-i-ever-retire.255325/


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> You'll fully understand the shredding issue then. It is so important.


When I was 18 I came off my motor bike on a new gravel road.
I slid along on my ar*e and ended up in hospital, lying on my stomach while a nurse pick gravel out of my bum


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2022)

Nothing. I can find nothing wrong with my tyre or wheel. A complete mystery. I half suspected at 8.30 this would be the case and a of air would solve it. On the other hand I know someone who set off on a group ride middle of last December. On tubeless and got a flat, after other people had spent 30 minutes wrestling with the problem she confessed the valve was leaking when she set off. Another 30 minutes later a tube had been inserted and off the group went. 14 people had to hang about in December for an hour.

That's why I won't set out with a group if I have a potential problem. Very bad form.

So my Kinesis is clean, shiny, degreased, lubed, inflated and ready for the morning. The Cervelo was already shiny so I've prepared her for tomorrow as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Nothing. I can find nothing wrong with my tyre or wheel. A complete mystery. I half suspected at 8.30 this would be the case and a of air would solve it. On the other hand I know someone who set off on a group ride middle of last December. On tubeless and got a flat, after other people had spent 30 minutes wrestling with the problem she confessed the valve was leaking when she set off. Another 30 minutes later a tube had been inserted and off the group went. 14 people had to hang about in December for an hour.
> 
> That's why I won't set out with a group if I have a potential problem. Very bad form.
> 
> So my Kinesis is clean, shiny, degreased, lubed, inflated and ready for the morning. The Cervelo was already shiny so I've prepared her for tomorrow as well.




I am not a fan of tubeless tyres. I will stick with the normal ones


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jan 2022)

An exceptionally nice morning, lots of almost warm sun and not much wind. Did a little walk from the house.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> A wee bit more than seven months.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/retirement-calculations-can-i-ever-retire.255325/


I was talking about this other usurper thread.
Thread 'Retirement, how much?' https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/retirement-how-much.226897/

Maybe they should combine those two threads, and leave us alone, as they are basically the same?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jan 2022)

Morning....afternoon, evening......soon be bed time again


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning....afternoon, evening......soon be bed time again


Not at the rate you're going. You'll be doing the night shift, till around 2am, when things go quiet.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jan 2022)

Djokovic will be joining the thread shortly.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Djokovic will be joining the thread shortly.


Don't want him in here if he's unvaccinated.


----------



## rustybolts (16 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning....afternoon, evening......soon be bed time again


keep the flag flying on that cool trike of yours  would love to have it for shopping


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Sadly I can't drink green tea, I'd like to move away from ordinary black tea, but Green tea just makes me P a lot.







Fortunately this village is not on your regular cycle routes .
Sorry @dave r not much on TV .


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 626904
> 
> Fortunately this village is not on your regular cycle routes .
> Sorry @dave r not much on TV .



Green Planet was very good tonight, even though I missed a chunk of it, we also spent an hour talking to our eldest via a messenger video link, I've also spent some time with the Taelons, its an old science fiction series I found online, Earth Final Conflict, its not brilliant but fine for passing a winters evening, I've got the washing up to do then it will be time to help my Good Lady get ready for bed.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Green Planet was very good tonight, even though I missed a chunk of it, we also spent an hour talking t our eldest via a messenger video link, I've also spent some time with the Taelons, its an old science fiction series I found online, Earth Final Conflict, its not brilliant but fine for passing a winters evening, I've got the washing up to do then it will be time to help my Good Lady get ready for bed.




It was excellent


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It was excellent


Which one?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Which one?



The Green Planet


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The Green Planet


That's that sorted then.


----------



## GM (16 Jan 2022)

What a great week it's been for the snooker, absolutely stunning!







Alan at Ally Pally.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The phone I have just bought on eBay (I am still waiting for it to arrive) was used on ID Mobile, which piggybacks on Three. IDM do better value packages than GG so if it turns out that the phone is locked to Three, I would be tempted to transfer to IDM.


I just checked with IDM - they only locked iPhones, and that was 2018 and earlier. One less thing to worry about...


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2022)

Good morning. Looks cold out and there is a frost but I haven't ventured out to check how heavy it is.

Today has started badly. I lost the Reply Button so cleared the cache. My Wordle history has disappeared 😢 This is serious. I was 100%. What sort of website is this Shaun bloke running? Huh? I mean, come on, my Wordle history is important!! 

Today? Well I'm going to do an hour's cycle club admin next. Out on the bike at 8.30. Important get fit decisions taken over the weekend:

Change route to meet point
Include two local climbs
Extend by 5 miles
Repeat the climbs on the way home
All winter rides on the small ring to encourage a better rhythm, cadence and spin
No sprinting till the Cervelo comes out to play in April
Speaking of the Cervelo this week she's going for a major overhaul. Strip everything off, deep clean frame and all components, consider replacing/upgrading components as needed.

Thoughts please guys 'n' gals. I've always ridden 105. I'm considering upgrading to Ultegra. I don't care about the weight saving, would I see a worthwhile improvement? The LBS have said "we might think about oval rings." Again any experience out there?


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2022)

Not mine, it's in the jokes thread but in case you miss it.


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2022)

I have risen!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2022)

Morning. As with others, I got Wordle quicker this morning too. 

Been a breezy night here. I had the window open and the blinds were moving around.

Re group sets, I still think 105 is probably the sweet spot and can’t say I notice much difference with Ultegra. In fact one of my bikes with Sora has always felt really sweet changing gears.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jan 2022)




----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 626904
> 
> Fortunately this village is not on your regular cycle routes .
> Sorry @dave r not much on TV .


Me too! I switched to drinking green tea for a while and found it to be a very powerful diuretic.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jan 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
An icy start to the day here 
A nice day for a dog walk later.
Hopefully I'll get out on the bike later, well wrapped up though. 
The washing machine is doing it's stuff, so it's all systems go in chez Paulus.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## monkers (17 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks. A good weekend was had with Pete, an old work colleague, for company. I did miss out on some riding though the weather looks agreeable enough today to get out; I'm going to make the most of it, I might even hug a few trees and take some pictures today on my way round the loop that I often do.

I had a go at the Wordle first thing this morning while waiting for the kettle - fourth day of Wordling and again got the word in three. 

Hoping that everyone has an agreeable day.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Me too! I switched to drinking green tea for a while and found it to be a very powerful diuretic.


I have a mate who drinks green tea. He's a nightmare on rides!


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks, no bimble for me this morning, I've got the plumber coming this afternoon and I've got a cupboard to remove this morning.


----------



## monkers (17 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Looks cold out and there is a frost but I haven't ventured out to check how heavy it is.
> 
> Today has started badly. I lost the Reply Button so cleared the cache. My Wordle history has disappeared 😢 This is serious. I was 100%. What sort of website is this Shaun bloke running? Huh? I mean, come on, my Wordle history is important!!
> 
> ...


Very commendable to being doing this good work for the local club. I've just joined a club, Fareham Wheelers; it's been nearly 50 years since I was a member of a cycling club. I'm looking forward to joining them out on the road soon.

I have always loved a puzzle, so Wordle is right up my street. For interest I've been taking a 'snip' of the puzzle each day. I've only got a four day history, but like you, I like to keep a record so I've been taking a 'snip' of it each day. I've also started taking a 'snip' of the Met weather forecast each day, and plan to take a pic or two while out; all just for my own amusement.

Ultegra has been upgraded now of course to 12 speed, while old stock of 11 speed is still around. Are you thinking of changing the whole of the groupset? Will you go for the new12 speed system? Di2? The 12 speed system won't fit your freehub, so that'll add more expense. The trend is to go for shorter cranks, will you be considering that too?

I have 11 speed Ultegra mechanical on my Orro. It's very slick. I have upgraded my Specialized Allez from Claris to 105, which was an interesting exercise; a worthwhile upgrade. The difference between mechanical 105, and mechanical Ultegra I have found to be marginal, though Ultegra is a little lighter.


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  I can hear the breakers on the shore so windy again. Might take the old retro out today as i can chain it up and go for a walk along a favourite stretch of the coast. Havent seen an otter for a while so will be on the look out....i do like coming across their prints


----------



## Salad Dodger (17 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

It's a bright and clear 2 degrees on Planet Thanet this morning. Also clear is my COVID test, so under the new rules I am allowed out to play today. I will celebrate with a little walk by the beach, and maybe even a cup of coffee at a cafe somewhere.

Keep safe, everyone, and have a good day.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2022)

Morning. By George it's a cold one. -2 with a heavy frost in fact there might be a bit of snow mixed in with it as well. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, dawning bright and breezy here.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Bideford this morning to do an ALDI shop.
The new ALDI in Barnstaple should be opening soon, so that will save about 20 miles each time we shop there.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jan 2022)

Prompted by Dirk’s post, I’m curious now how far people have to go for their shopping ? 
(Here in the city we have the full range Waitrose/Sainsburys/Tesco/Morrisons/ALDI/LIDL/ASDA all within a two mile radius.)


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Looks cold out and there is a frost but I haven't ventured out to check how heavy it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1/ Take care if it’s frosty remember we don’t bounce like we used too.
2/ Do you really need @dave r and me to point out what to ride in the winter for
“ rhythm cadence and spin “ 
3/ Oval rings , I had a mountain bike in the early 90’s with Shimano Biopace . It was used almost exclusively off road so I can’t comment on cadence and spin . It’s along time ago , but at the time I didn’t think these are terrific I must put them on my road bike . Shimano did not carry on with the idea .
[edit] This does sound a bit negative sorry, give them a try . It may well work for you .


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Prompted by Dirk’s post, I’m curious now how far people have to go for their shopping ?
> (Here in the city we have the full range Waitrose/Sainsburys/Tesco/Morrisons/ALDI/LIDL/ASDA all within a two mile radius.)


This could be the start of a thread competition . I live near a town with 3 Aldi .


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Prompted by Dirk’s post, I’m curious now how far people have to go for their shopping ?
> (Here in the city we have the full range Waitrose/Sainsburys/Tesco/Morrisons/ALDI/LIDL/ASDA all within a two mile radius.)


Crieff isn't very large so we just have an Aldi and a decent sized Co-op. 5 minute walk to the Co-op and 10 to Aldi.

I actually meant to come home from my walk via the Co-op for a couple of things, but first morning I have forgotten to stick a mask in my pocket so had to give it a miss. Nothing urgent anyway.


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> This could be the start of a thread competition . I live near a town with 3 Aldi .



I use a Tesco's in the next town, Bedworth, for my main shop, there's a small Morrisons a short walk away and I tend to use that for odd bits and pieces, theres a large tescos a short distance away which I don't use, to big and busy, and a small Tescos and a small Asda not far away, jubilee Crescent.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2022)

What a beautiful sight.....07.50 on my way to Aldi......over towards the west...THE most spectacular moon I have ever had the privilege to see. It was full, it was bright and it was huge.
Anyone else see it ?


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What a beautiful sight.....07.50 on my way to Aldi......over towards the west...THE most spectacular moon I have ever had the privilege to see. It was full, it was bright and it was huge.
> Anyone else see it ?


Yep. Caught it in full glory on my walk as it dipped below the horizon. It was lovely.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Prompted by Dirk’s post, I’m curious now how far people have to go for their shopping ?
> (Here in the city we have the full range Waitrose/Sainsburys/Tesco/Morrisons/ALDI/LIDL/ASDA all within a two mile radius.)




I have a round trip of 45 miles if I go to Newtown or 50 miles if I go to Aberystwyth that's why I do a months shop in one go and only use the crappy Co Op if I absolutely have to.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2022)

Still -1 here but the sun is shining on all the sparkly frost.

Dishes washed and put away. Washing in the machine. Bedding to be changed yet.

And I have some new sparkly nail polish that looks a bit like frost


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What a beautiful sight.....07.50 on my way to Aldi......over towards the west...THE most spectacular moon I have ever had the privilege to see. It was full, it was bright and it was huge.
> Anyone else see it ?


And I bet you never got a picture of it.


----------



## pawl (17 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I use a Tesco's in the next town, Bedworth, for my main shop, there's a small Morrisons a short walk away and I tend to use that for odd bits and pieces, theres a large tescos a short distance away which I don't use, to big and busy, and a small Tescos and a small Asda not far away, jubilee Crescent.






We gave up on doing are weekly shop just prior to the covid out break We tended to go to Coalville or Hinckley to Aldi and Morrisons.which are a are aprox 16 mile round trip Now we do our shopping on line using Tesco and sometimes Acado.The only thing I miss we usually had a full English at Morrisons


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2022)

Just booked my car in for its Service and MOT. Thursday 27th Jan.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just booked my car in for its Service and MOT. Thursday 27th Jan.


Mine is in for MOT tomorrow..... technically not due till 21st.
Went to tax it last week (due 31st) and they would not do it as it was too close to the MOT ......Load of b*llix imo but thats the law.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just booked my car in for its Service and MOT. Thursday 27th Jan.





Dave7 said:


> Mine is in for MOT tomorrow..... technically not due till 21st.
> Went to tax it last week (due 31st) and they would not do it as it was too close to the MOT ......Load of b*llix imo but thats the law.


And if that asteroid does come a lot closer than they expect tomorrow, you'll have saved some money?


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jan 2022)

I went back to bed, I'm up now and dressed breakfast/brunch will follow shortly


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2022)

Re' distance to shops.
I can walk to the Spar or Co-op in 15 minutes.
Drive to Aldi in less than 10 minutes. We have 3 Aldis in town but 2 are difficult because of traffic.
We have Tesco and Asda which are 10-15 minutes at 0800.....any later, forget it.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> And if that asteroid does come a lot closer than they expect tomorrow, you'll have saved some money?




Well I'm just going to have to risk it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Crieff isn't very large so we just have an Aldi and a decent sized Co-op. 5 minute walk to the Co-op and 10 to Aldi.
> 
> I actually meant to come home from my walk via the Co-op for a couple of things, but first morning I have forgotten to stick a mask in my pocket so had to give it a miss. Nothing urgent anyway.


A buff can be handy as a makeshift mask, doubly handy in this cold weather.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2022)

Walked round for a few bits of shopping and forgot to get the one thing I am nearly out of......toothpaste


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jan 2022)

Just back from a walk, cold to start with but bright and sunny. I watched the first episode of Isaac Asimov's " Foundation " on Apple TV yesterday. I read the series of books as a young man and thoroughly enjoyed them. An excellent first episode and there seems to be a fair bit of content. Mrs Tenkaykev got three months subscription free with her new iPad Mini, probably won't continue it but there's always the option to subscribe for a month and binge watch a particular series.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jan 2022)

Back from Bideford.
Dropped into the garage and booked the car in for a full brake service next month.
It's going in to the bodyshop a few days earlier to have the dent in the rear door fixed and then it's booked in for a full valet.
I've decided to keep the CRV after looking around to swap it. Better the devil you know and all that.
I reckon if I have to spend a couple of grand on it, it'll still be a better bet than forking out 10k - 15k on an unknown quantity.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2022)

A whopping 4 deg now.

BBQ pork and baked potatoe today


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jan 2022)

I've just cleaned the tops of my kitchen cupboard


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just cleaned the tops of my kitchen cupboard


Find anything hidden away "safe"?


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2022)

That was Disappointing, the plumber's been and couldn't replace the stopcock, its to well buried in the wall and apparently they won't touch jobs like that. So for now I'm stuck with the damp kitchen corner, I've got someone else to talk to but its going to be an expensive job. I'm even more disappointed that I've missed a lovely cycling morning, its bright and sunny outside with a gentle breeze, a bit chilly but good for cycling. But I have got the washing done and the beds changed, I've also got my computer table tidied up and cleaned.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jan 2022)

MrsF has had news that her Shand frame is now built and is being painted this week. She went for a metallic pink. Delivery expected in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Prompted by Dirk’s post, I’m curious now how far people have to go for their shopping ?
> (Here in the city we have the full range Waitrose/Sainsburys/Tesco/Morrisons/ALDI/LIDL/ASDA all within a two mile radius.)


Aldi is a 5 minute walk each way. Lidl would be a 15 minute walk each way but I usually go there by bike and deliberately go a longer way to get more exercise - 15-20 minutes there, 8-10 minutes back.

I got up earlier than usual today in case the postman came with my new phone. It wasn't officially due until Wednesday but it was posted first class on Saturday down the road in Manchester so I expected it sooner, and sure enough, it was delivered around noon today.

I was a bit apprehensive opening the parcel in case the phone was a scratched/cracked mess, but it is absolutely immaculate. I had to hold it up to the light and stare very hard to see any marks on it at all! The previous owner either never used it, or had a brilliant case and screen protector on it from new.

The reason I got it cheap is because the microphone doesn't work. Everything else works brilliantly. I put the SIM in from my old phone and confirmed that the phone was not locked to the Three network. I sent a test text. Google saw that my account was being used on a new device and checked that it was me using it. That one has now been added to my list of devices. Google uploaded all of my apps to the device.

It took a while going through multitudes of settings to get the phone how I wanted it.

I phoned my landline and sure enough, the mobile's mic fault prevented me hearing anything via the phone.

I used the recorder app on the phone to monitor the mic signal... no response. Then I put the phone down on a hard surface and spotted some spikes on the waveform display. Interesting... I tapped the phone near the mic and saw more spikes. Then I shouted into the mic. I played the recording back and the mic _IS _actually working, only the signal is really weak. I'm hoping that the problem is some dirt in there blocking most of the sound. Either that or some software glitch which has turned the gain down to unusable levels.

If I get this phone working it will have been a fabulous deal at £190. I have been 'watching' similar phones on ebay the past few weeks and many of them have been going for £300+!

Right back to work - I have a dodgy phone mic to sort out...


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Prompted by Dirk’s post, I’m curious now how far people have to go for their shopping ?
> (Here in the city we have the full range Waitrose/Sainsburys/Tesco/Morrisons/ALDI/LIDL/ASDA all within a two mile radius.)


 
I have two small Co-ops within walking disance ( I hardly ever use them), Sainsburys and Asda are 3 miles away. 
Romsey Town 5 miles away has Aldi and a Waitrose (never use these).


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2022)

I am impressed by the new phone's transcription abilities. I fired up the recorder app and was screaming into the microphone... "_*HELLO. HELLO. HELLO. NOT A SAUSAGE. OH GREAT!*_" I played back the recording at full volume and could hear white noise with some very faint shouting in the background. I couldn't make out what I had been shouting, but the phone got it dead right! 

It doesn't work on speaker either, so if I can't fix this it will be earbuds/headset use only, which would be a pain...


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Jan 2022)

Afternoon folks  just had my cool severely ruffled by some complete **** I was going along the A9 and this car came alongside and beeped then came past and attempted to turn left in front of me...WTF! I nearly rammed into the side of it...The guy stopped and i said WTF are you doing! the guy then said "i did warn you" Apparently i dont have any rights on the road and his beep was for me to brake so he could dive in front and turn left!  I called him a stupid ***t and for a minute looked like he was getting out...but then drove off....jeez i hope this SOB isnt a local as he's a danger to every cyclist around.  Rant over...and relax.....


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am impressed by the new phone's transcription abilities. I fired up the recorder app and was screaming into the microphone... "_*HELLO. HELLO. HELLO. NOT A SAUSAGE. OH GREAT!*_" I played back the recording at full volume and could hear white noise with some very faint shouting in the background. I couldn't make out what I had been shouting, but the phone got it dead right!
> 
> It doesn't work on speaker either, so if I can't fix this it will be earbuds/headset use only, which would be a pain...



Strange! Sounds like its working but its turned right down or muted, perhaps something hidden in the settings somewhere or to do with permissions.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jan 2022)

BTW.....breakfast was the food of gods..........MARMITE ON TOAST


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Afternoon folks  just had my cool severely ruffled by some complete **** I was going along the A9 and this car came alongside and beeped then came past and attempted to turn left in front of me...WTF! I nearly rammed into the side of it...The guy stopped and i said WTF are you doing! the guy then said "i did warn you" Apparently i dont have any rights on the road and his beep was for me to brake so he could dive in front and turn left!  I called him a stupid ***t and for a minute looked like he was getting out...but then drove off....jeez i hope this SOB isnt a local as he's a danger to every cyclist around.  Rant over...and relax.....




I have heard that on quite a few roads In England the majority of traffic are cyclists not cars. Let's hope these new rules make a slight differance.


----------



## 12boy (17 Jan 2022)

Today is a special day as it is the last day of the 2 weeks I've had to wear the compression hose. I guess tomorrow will be the extra special day.
Also today will be a trip to the cardiologist for Mrs 12. The cancer doc thinks her breathing may be heart related as this chemo is known to damage the heart. I am expecting a call from the Oxygen guys about a steroidal nebulizer that might open up her alveoli. 
I have been attempting to fit V brakes to my 'Dale, but bizarrely the rear uses a different size bolt than the front, and a non metric at that. The ones I bought yesterday at the hardware store are too long but I will go to a speciality store and get some allen headed ones the right length. I will say the single front V brake, which went on easily, brakes better than both the old cantis combined. Tomorrow is the first day I can ride a bike and there is no snow predicted until Wed, so I will .use another bike to get the bolts and maybe get in a little snow riding in the 'Dale with its studded snows.
My turkey green chile I made last night turned out hit but tasty. The turkey was fresh, so it wasn't green turkey chile.
Be safe and well.....


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jan 2022)

Nodded off while reading my library book. The text is very small and it's 500 pages long but a very compelling read. It's " The Clan of the Cave Bear " not my usual read but it was recommended and I'm enjoying reading it. I keep misreading the cover text as " The Clan of the Care Bears "


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Strange! Sounds like its working but its turned right down or muted, perhaps something hidden in the settings somewhere or to do with permissions.


It IS very strange.

A friend rang me while I was messing about with the phone. We established that she could just about hear me if I spoke 2-3 times louder than normal. It would be no good if either of us were out in public with background noise, or me not wanting to shout. Still, I reckon there is hope that I can sort this out.

The phone itself is superb. CC is working much better on it because the extra screen space is nearly enough for the pop-up keyboard, leaving much more space for what I am typing.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The phone itself _*tiny Android tablet*_ is superb. CC is working much better on it because the extra screen space is nearly enough for the pop-up keyboard, leaving much more space for what I am typing.




(I have put the SIM back in my old phone while trying to fix the mic problem. I can use the sound recorder app to check the mic signal level. If/when I sort the mic out, I'll put the SIM back in the new phone.)


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Nodded off while reading my library book. The text is very small and it's 500 pages long but a very compelling read. It's " The Clan of the Cave Bear " not my usual read but it was recommended and I'm enjoying reading it. I keep misreading the cover text as " The Clan of the Care Bears "




I have read one of those novels. Can't remember exactly which one though. I thought it was a bit long winded


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2022)

While I am wittering on about Android phones...

*Has anybody here upgraded their phone from Android 11 to Android 12? If so, what did you think of the changes? *

My new one is offering to do a massive update, but I have heard that some phone users were not happy with A12. I may just wait and see. Getting the mic working is the main task first.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> While I am wittering on about Android phones...
> 
> *Has anybody here upgraded their phone from Android 11 to Android 12? If so, what did you think of the changes? *
> 
> My new one is offering to do a massive update, but I have heard that some phone users were not happy with A12. I may just wait and see. Getting the mic working is the main task first.


I had to check and see I'm running A11. I checked to see if there was an update available for me and there isn't.

My view on updates is this. I have never encountered a major issue with a software update on any device for any programme. I know there are people who like to make lots of noise about how crap the product is or how awful the software is. For an example look at the support thread discussing the missing reply button.

Overall I take no notice of these people as I feel they enjoy shouting about change for the sake of it.

While I'm not fussed the CC upgrades are the ones which usually do cause me hassle. It's free, who cares.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2022)

*** Warning - obsessive nerd content ***!!!

I think that I may be making progress... 

The phone has 3 mics:

The mic at the bottom of the phone is used for making phone calls.
A mic at the top of the phone is used for noise cancellation. (The mics at the top and bottom both pick up roughly equal amounts of background noise, but the one at the bottom picks up a lot more of the speaker's voice. Subtract one signal from the other and you are left mainly with the voice signal.)
A pinprick hole next to the camera lenses on the back of the phone has a third mic behind it for use when shooting videos.
I played a YouTube music video on the original phone and recorded that using the camera on the new phone. That worked fine. A very clear recording of the sound (and picture).

I then tried recording sound only using the sound recorder app. That uses the bottom mic. If I put the mic on the new phone up against the speaker of the old phone I could make a reasonable recording of the music, only it was much quieter than you would expect.

Detective hat on... 

Facing the screen of the new phone - there is a slot for the mic on the left side of the bottom edge of the phone, and an identical slot near the right side which has one of the phones 2 speakers behind it. I shone a torch on the 2 slots and used a magnifying glass to get a good look. Both slots have a very fine wire mesh covering them inside. I assume that is intended to protect the mic and speaker, maybe even improve the waterproofing? Anyway, the mesh covering the speaker is damaged. The one in front of the mic isn't.

My guess at what has happened? I think the phone was working fine until some crud got onto the mesh in front of the mic. Maybe the speaker mesh too. I think the crud muffled the mic, and maybe the speaker. I reckon the original owner (OO) did what I did and Googled for an answer. Various people suggested scraping crud out with a pin. I think that OO started with the speaker grille, intending to scrape both but (s)he was a bit ham-fisted and tore the fine mesh. They then decided not to mess any further with the phone and to sell it before any more damage was done. Probably taking the opportunity to upgrade to a new phone...

The speaker isn't damaged and you can't see the damaged mesh unless you shine a bright light into the slot and have very good eyesight, or use a magnifying glass like me. I think the mic mesh is still clogged. I very carefully scraped it and have managed to achieve about a 25% improvement in mic output. Further cleaning might well yield further improvements. If I don't manage to restore the mic function enough that way, I will try the nuclear option - deliberately cutting a small hole in the mesh to let more sound through to the mic. (Or destroy it completely! )


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> My view on updates is this. I have never encountered a major issue with a software update on any device for any programme. I know there are people who like to make lots of noise about how crap the product is or how awful the software is. For an example look at the support thread discussing the missing reply button.
> 
> Overall I take no notice of these people as I feel they enjoy shouting about change for the sake of it.


That is sometimes true, and sometimes isn't!

For example, Google Pixel phones get monthly updates. The December update for the new Pixel 6 model did so much damage to some people's phones that Google had to cancel the update and advise people to go back to the November one. Many people had no problems whatsoever though. The people experiencing the problems had some very serious ones - for example, finding that their phones randomly dropped calls, or wouldn't make them in the first place. Some people couldn't dial emergency services. Google took an extra 3 weeks to fix those problems and get a replacement update ready, which seems to fixed the most serious defects.

I will do the A12 update at some point. A11 is a lot different to what I am used to so I will spend some time getting to grips with that before updating. I'll let the people with brand new phones find the problems for me! 

One advantage of Pixel phones is that updates don't have to be consolidated with the phone manufacturer's own software so changes can be made very quickly. It is one of the reasons why I chose a Pixel, but mine is the model before the 6.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> *** Warning - obsessive nerd content ***!!!
> 
> I think that I may be making progress...
> 
> ...


Blow across the hole, not into it, pulling anything from within. Other option, go larger and use a vacuum cleaner.

You could even try using a bike pump to blow across the opening.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Blow across the hole, not into it, pulling anything from within. *Other option, go larger and use a vacuum cleaner.*
> 
> You could even try using a bike pump to blow across the opening.


...........while taking care to grip the phone firmly in your hand


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2022)

We were down the club tonight, my Sister In Law won at the bingo and we won on the raffle, part or the prize is a tub of Cappuccino Flavour chocolate expresso beans, now these are new to me so are they a sweet? Or do I flavour my coffee with them?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> ...........while taking care to grip the phone firmly in your hand


I was thinking more of using the pump whilst the handset was on something solid. Thereby leaving both hands in control of the pump.

Less like to drop the handset.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2022)

So today. Well I have come home to discover we have new towels and new frying pans..........................because they were on offer........................tomorrow I'm heading to the LBS to see what's "on offer" 

More importantly #2 son is delighted to be home at his own house. The on-duty carer called about six hours after son had returned. He apologised and said he was really sorry but our son had tested positive on an LFT (these have to be done daily). The line manager has advised he must isolate in his bedroom and would we like to take him home for ten days. WTF!! Of course he's positive, he's just come out of isolation, people test positive for days, even weeks after having Covid. Mrs P reports she held her opinions to herself and informed the line manager of the guidelines and law. It's unbelievable really. We've indicated he doesn't need to be tested for 90 days.

There you go. Had a really nice flat ride today, 57 miles, 2000 feet, 14.1avg. Bit disappointed with the average but pleased I held my own on the "through and off" we did at 20-22 for 5-6 miles. My new route to and from the meet point adds 5.2 miles and 500 feet, the golden ratio so it fits in well.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> We were down the club tonight, my Sister In Law won at the bingo and we won on the raffle, part or the prize is a tub of Cappuccino Flavour chocolate expresso beans, now these are new to me so are they a sweet? Or do I flavour my coffee with them?
> 
> View attachment 627089


My Niece has just returned from Costa Rica , she brought back a small pack of dark chocolate coated coffee beans for me ,they were definitely sweets . i think yours are similar.


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> My Niece has just returned from Costa Rica , she brought back a small pack of dark chocolate coated coffee beans for me ,they were definitely sweets . i think yours are similar.



Thank you, thats my thinking as well.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2022)

@Mo1959 @monkers @Juan Kog thanks for the comments re my upgrade thoughts.

@Mo1959 I'm inclined to agree 105 hits the sweet spot for many cyclists probably including me. @monkers I do though like the idea of Ultegra (perhaps Di2) and 12 speed - if I do the upgrade it will be to the very latest I can get. I hadn't considered the free hub - thanks. Shorter cranks wasn't on the list so I chatted with a fellow pensioner on today's ride who knows me well and is heavily in to the latest trends, tech, his numbers etc. He's very positive about short cranks and has changed all his to 165s. This is definitely on the list for consideration. @Juan Kog I'm looking for both positive and negative input so this is good. Chatted with another buddy today who has an oval ring on his TT bike - he's not convinced.

My one issue with Di2 mirrors the way some cyclists feel about tubeless. I'm a big fan of tubeless and wouldn't go back, others wouldn't touch it because of the problems people report. I've heard a few difficult tales from people whose Di2 failed miles from home. The killer one for me though is a friend who needed a replacement battery under warranty. Scott agreed the claim etc. and supplied a new battery eight days later. She was off the road for nine days due to a faulty battery. If I have a gearing issue I ride to the LBS or chuck the bike in the car, hang around for 20 minutes and it's fixed!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> So today. Well I have come home to discover we have new towels and new frying pans..........................because they were on offer........................tomorrow I'm heading to the LBS to see what's "on offer"
> 
> More importantly #2 son is delighted to be home at his own house. The on-duty carer called about six hours after son had returned. He apologised and said he was really sorry but our son had tested positive on an LFT (these have to be done daily). The line manager has advised he must isolate in his bedroom and would we like to take him home for ten days. WTF!! Of course he's positive, he's just come out of isolation, people test positive for days, even weeks after having Covid. Mrs P reports she held her opinions to herself and informed the line manager of the guidelines and law.* It's unbelievable really. We've indicated he doesn't need to be tested for 90 days.
> *
> There you go. Had a really nice flat ride today, 57 miles, 2000 feet, 14.1avg. Bit disappointed with the average but pleased I held my own on the "through and off" we did at 20-22 for 5-6 miles. My new route to and from the meet point adds 5.2 miles and 500 feet, the golden ratio so it fits in well.


Where has this 90 days come from?

Trying to keep up with what we can/can't do is nearly impossible.


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> There you go. Had a really nice flat ride today, 57 miles, 2000 feet, 14.1avg. Bit disappointed with the average but pleased I held my own on the "through and off" we did at 20-22 for 5-6 miles. My new route to and from the meet point adds 5.2 miles and 500 feet, the golden ratio so it fits in well.



PaulSB you're doing better than me, I'm barely averaging 13mph at the moment, I'd be delighted to see 14.1 again, well done.


----------



## Juan Kog (17 Jan 2022)

@PaulSB I obviously don’t keep up with the latest treads ,recumbent riders apart I hadn’t realised there was a move towards shorter cranks . I can’t see me re-equipping the fleet . My summer bike has 180 mm cranks .


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where has this 90 days come from?
> 
> Trying to keep up with what we can/can't do is nearly impossible.


It applies to the general population but as my son is technically in a care home the same rules apply to his house, you need to scroll down a bit:

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...uspected-or-confirmed-outbreak-in-a-care-home

"If someone has tested positive with a PCR test, they should not be tested using either PCR or rapid lateral flow tests for 90 days, unless they develop new symptoms during this time – in which case they should be retested immediately using PCR.

This 90-day period is from the initial onset of symptoms or, if asymptomatic when tested, their positive test result."


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> PaulSB you're doing better than me, I'm barely averaging 13mph at the moment, I'd be delighted to see 14.1 again, well done.


Thank you. I'm sure you'll get there. Don't forget I'm riding with friends and we all know it makes a world of difference.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> @PaulSB I obviously don’t keep up with the latest treads ,recumbent riders apart I hadn’t realised there was a move towards shorter cranks . I can’t see me re-equipping the fleet . My summer bike has 180 mm cranks .


Neither did I until today. Apparently it improves aerodynamics, opens up the hip movement and makes spinning, in particular, and pedalling more efficient. A bit tricky to explain as I haven't finished my research but everything my pal told me made sense and he is very knowledgeable about such things........whereas I just ride a bike!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Neither did I until today. Apparently it improves aerodynamics, opens up the hip movement and makes spinning, in particular, and pedalling more efficient. A bit tricky to explain as I haven't finished my research but everything my pal told me made sense and he is very knowledgeable about such things........whereas I just ride a bike!


Weren't shorter cranks the next best thing once oval rings had come and gone the in the early 90's?


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Weren't shorter cranks the next best thing once oval rings had come and gone the in the early 90's?


Please don't get me confused................................


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Please don't get me confused................................


I got a 48 tooth oval ring for a letter* printed in one of the cycling magazines of the day. 

*I dared to question their "steep hill" description on a ride in East Clare. The road has since had the two bends removed and straightened, making it a little more of a climb now than then.


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> @PaulSB I obviously don’t keep up with the latest treads ,recumbent riders apart I hadn’t realised there was a move towards shorter cranks . I can’t see me re-equipping the fleet . My summer bike has 180 mm cranks .



I've been using 165 cranks on my fixed for a long time, it doesn't make much difference on the flat or the climbs but it makes descending easier, I'd like to try them on my geared bike. I'm short, 5' 6", with short legs, 29", I suspect that standard 170 cranks are on the long side of right.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You could even try using a bike pump to blow across the opening.


I actually did do that this afternoon... Multiple quick blasts from my track pump!


PaulSB said:


> ...........while taking care to grip the phone firmly in your hand


I have been VERY careful not to drop the phone since it currently doesn't have a protective case on it.

The phone is very slender and nice to look at. I would love to keep it 'nude' but I would probably scratch it badly within a week and kill it within a month or so. I have ordered a cheap wallet case which should be with me tomorrow - *THIS ONE*. I decided to go with red for a change, but also to make my phone easier to spot from a distance. I usually use a vertical flip case but I liked the idea of being able to use the case as a stand so I thought that I'd try this horizontal-opening one and see if I like it.

Anyway, the big news (drum roll)... tapping and blowing the phone didn't work so I decided to give gentle scraping of the mesh a go. I used the pin on the SIM removal tool to do that and... I killed the mic altogether - I couldn't even pick up a sound when shouting into the mic! 

But wait... that was _good_ news. That mesh is obviously incredibly sensitive to disturbance. If it is that easy to make it bad, I should be able to make it good. I persevered, and eventually fired up the recorder app again.







He shoots... _*HE SCORES!!!! *_I have only gone and got the damn mic working. 

I couldn't believe it. One very gentle scrape was enough to kill the mic and a second was enough to totally revive it. I suspect that this problem may return in the future, but if so I have my trusty SIM removal/mic mesh scraping tool ready for some more tech bodging action!


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I actually did do that this afternoon... Multiple quick blasts from my track pump!
> 
> I have been VERY careful not to drop the phone since it currently doesn't have a protective case on it.
> 
> ...


Let's hope it stays working.

Any news on the other two microphones sound abilities.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any news on the other two microphones sound abilities.


As I mentioned above - the one next to the camera lenses is behind a tiny hole and that works. (That hole would be very easy to block though.)

The 3rd one is used for noise cancellation so I suppose I will have to ask people that I speak to on the phone whether they can hear me clearly. My sister's iPhone has incredible noise cancellation; sometimes she calls me from a busy street and I can hear her clearly but barely hear the nearby traffic.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (18 Jan 2022)

Good Morning
Insomnia strikes again!
Woke up just before three and that was it.Got to 4.45 and thought what's the point in just lying there so i got up and made a cuppa 🍵
Blood test this morning then on to my sons to look after the grandkids.
An early night with a Nytol later.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2022)

I have risen!

Cold, frosty and slightly foggy here in Poshshire. Currently -4°C according my my weather station.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2022)

Wordle done. Mug of tea while I browse then I’ll get out for a wander. A decent morning but to dull over in the afternoon with the chance of a shower


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I actually did do that this afternoon... Multiple quick blasts from my track pump!
> 
> I have been VERY careful not to drop the phone since it currently doesn't have a protective case on it.
> 
> ...



Well done! Are you sure there's nothing loose in the area, or a dodgy solder joint?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (18 Jan 2022)

Well done with the Wordle Mo
Took me five goes yesterday to get "Shire"


Mo1959 said:


> Wordle done. Mug of tea while I browse then I’ll get out for a wander. A decent morning but to dull over in the afternoon with the chance of a shower


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Well done with the Wordle Mo
> Took me five goes yesterday to get "Shire"


Got to be a fair bit of luck involved with the first guess I suppose. I just try and go for a couple of vowels and the more used consonants and hope for the best.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, carer was early this morning, ten past six,  its pitch black and bitter cold out with a thick coating of frost, I'm down the hospital with my Good Lady this afternoon, she's using patient transport but I'm not allowed, I'll have to make my own way to the hospital, if the ice clears I'll try to get a bimble in this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2022)

WOW!!!! Although I report my Covid position to the Zoe study every day I haven't looked at case numbers for a while. These are THREE times higher than usual. I think we hit 3000 a couple of times but highs are usually around 2500. Not surprising in some respects as we know of many people on their second, i.e tested positive, infection. Immediate next door and next door but one neighbours for example. Interestingly all are asymptomatic and tested for work or visiting vulnerable people.


----------



## monkers (18 Jan 2022)

Good moaning world. Chilly in the house this morning. We use the smallest amount of heat possible in the house, and had inadvertently left a velux window 'on the crack' last night, so little heat.

I did the Wordle while the toaster kept Frank Cooper and I waiting. Today's word broke my streak of needing 3 goes; today's word needing 4.

Weather forecast for here today says it's 2 deg feeling like -1, though warming to a max of 9 deg feels like 7 by about 2pm. I feel a bike day coming on after a slow start to the morning.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  still feeling rattled after yesterdays near collision...i guess ive been lucky so far and havent had to endure what cyclists in the city have to 
Anyhow this'll calm me down a Walt Whitman favourite 

I Think I Could Turn and Live With Animals

I think I could turn and live with animals, they’re so placid and self-contained,
I stand and look at them long and long.
They do not sweat and whine about their condition,
They do not lie awake in the dark and weep for their sins,
They do not make me sick discussing their duty to God,
Not one is dissatisfied, not one is demented with the mania of owning things,
Not one kneels to another, nor to his kind that lived thousands of years ago,
Not one is respectable or unhappy over the whole earth.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2022)

Good morning people. Clear and cold with a frost down. Granddaughter minding day today. Covid isolation for me and then #2 son means I haven't seen her properly for a month. Going to be a good day.

I think I'm losing my mind. Went to bed at 10.30 with the most brilliant moonlight lighting up the garden and visible through the curtains, woke at 3.00am to visit the bathroom, looking out of the window it was the same and I'm sure there was snow laying, enough to lightly cover everything. Went outside at 6.15 to check the amount of frost and snow. Yes, there's a frost but not a sign of snow. Has it melted? The path, back road etc. are dry. Was it just the brilliant moonlight reflecting frost off the roofs? I don't know. A mystery. A first world mystery but all the same a mystery.


----------



## Salad Dodger (18 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

A bright and frosty 0 degrees on Planet Thanet today, and whilst making my morning cup of tea I was serenaded by a robin, perched on the garden fence and singing his little lungs out.

Just done a clear COVID test, so I will be going walking with our social walking group this morning, and leading the ukulele club meeting ( if anyone else turns up!) this evening at the pub.

Keep warm and stay safe, everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2022)

@Chief Broom I was thinking about you on my ride yesterday   and cycle clothing. The same rules apply re weather and crash protection but keep in mind what I recommend is based around riding 60-80 miles a day two or three days a week and sometimes 100+ in summer. I know your bike, a very lovely one I should add, and therefore cycling style, is different to mine so while I stand by the brand recommendations it could be the actual clothing type you find comfortable is quite different to my needs.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks,
Black bin, veg box, and organised walk day today. It’s icy underfoot at the moment with a promised high of 9 degrees. Daughter in Edinburgh messaged to say she’s caught Covid, with flu symptoms and periods of intense fatigue 🙁
Probably picked it up from a visit to the local taproom, they have perspex screens between tables as well as table only service, plus staff doing LFT testing daily, just shows how infectious the Omicron variety is. 
Stay safe folks ☕️👍


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Chief Broom I was thinking about you on my ride yesterday   and cycle clothing. The same rules apply re weather and crash protection but keep in mind what I recommend is based around riding 60-80 miles a day two or three days a week and sometimes 100+ in summer. I know your bike, a very lovely one I should add, and therefore cycling style, is different to mine so while I stand by the brand recommendations it could be the actual clothing type you find comfortable is quite different to my needs.


Thanks Paul  Im no spring chicken so my riding is definitely a laid back style  i dont hurtle down hills but gently descend! i say hello to the cows n sheep as i meander the lanes.. .If i ever fall off it'll probably be at 5-10 mph  I wont be buying lycra anytime soon but happy to hear advice from experienced cyclists like yourself


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, a cloudy 3° here.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> They do not make me sick discussing their duty to God,


Er...


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Started looking at houses on Rightmove.
We're not looking seriously yet, just trying to get a feel for the market. Found several nice places on Exmoor but they are all sold.
Hoping that suitable property will keep coming onto the market when we are ready to move in a few months time.
We liked the look of this place just across the road from the Exmoor Inn. Something similar would fit the bill.
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/112386458#/?channel=RES_BUY


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2022)

Morning. By god it's another freezing one. -2 here and very frosty. Time to pull my winter bloomers up to my chest for maximum benefit . Or i can always put my vest on I suppose.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Started looking at houses on Rightmove.
> We're not looking seriously yet, just trying to get a feel for the market. Found several nice places on Exmoor but they are all sold.
> ...




Nice looking house


----------



## monkers (18 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Neither did I until today. Apparently it improves aerodynamics, opens up the hip movement and makes spinning, in particular, and pedalling more efficient. A bit tricky to explain as I haven't finished my research but everything my pal told me made sense and he is very knowledgeable about such things........whereas I just ride a bike!


It's worth looking into. My Emonda came with 172.5 mm cranks. I changed these to 170mm cranks at the same time as changing from a 50/34 to a 52/36 (stock availability and price). I don't notice the reduction in crank length and the turbo doesn't show a change in maximum power, but did show that I was more comfortable with an increase in cadence.

The Orro has 172.5 mm cranks with 52/36, while the Specialized now has 165mm cranks with 50/ 34. I can feel the difference. Longer cranks are a more useful for sprinting, the shorter cranks seem to produce less fatigue on a longer ride.


View: https://youtu.be/yuu4Ra0OeiM


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2022)

I am impressed with the gps tracking on my Apple Watch. Out of interest I zoomed in and I can see where I crossed the road to the other side on the way home. Must be accurate to a few feet.


----------



## gavroche (18 Jan 2022)

Salut tout le monde.
I am going to see my son today to discuss our forthcoming trip to France.
He went to the French Embassy in London yesterday and his French passport should be here in about 4 week's time. 
I checked mine yesterday and noticed it runs out in February next year so I will have to take a trip to London later in the year to renew it too. Not looking forward to that as I hate going to London. 
Looking out of the window, everything is white with frost but luckily, the sun is out so it should go back to normal soon.


----------



## Sterlo (18 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Started looking at houses on Rightmove.
> We're not looking seriously yet, just trying to get a feel for the market. Found several nice places on Exmoor but they are all sold.
> ...


Looks nice. Are you going to let one of the other buildings out for holidays (special rates for your CC buddies of course)?


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2022)

I've driven out to Astley's Book Farm this morning, which is a great place for book lovers, and not far from home, they do an excellent sausage sandwich.




And have an interesting range of signs on display.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2022)

Wandered round to the supermarket again. Remembered my toothpaste this time.  Bought a protein bar as a treat to have with my cuppa. First extra I’ve had for a while.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have been VERY careful not to drop the phone since it currently doesn't have a protective case on it.


Ha - it just slipped out of my hand! Fortunately, I am lazing in bed so it had a soft landing. The case should arrive this afternoon. When I signed up for Amazon Prime I thought it was a bit of a gimmick but the more I use it the more I like it.


dave r said:


> Well done! Are you sure there's nothing loose in the area, or a dodgy solder joint?


No, I worry that something like that lurks! The problem is that modern devices like this are not designed for home maintenance. I used to repair my own amps, TVs, VCRs and so on. Access to the inside of this phone is by using a heat gun to melt the glue holding the screen on. No thanks - it would be easy to break the screen doing that!


gavroche said:


> I checked mine yesterday and noticed it runs out in February next year so I will have to take a trip to London later in the year to renew it too. Not looking forward to that as I hate going to London.


Gav - my friend had to do that to get his 6 month visa for the USA. He found out that he could do it in Belfast so he had a short holiday in N.I. instead! Is there a French embassy/consulate there that you could go to?

I really like this new phone. I still have lots of setting up to do and features to explore, but so far it is great.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jan 2022)

Good morning all. 
A cold and frosty start to the day here. 
Dog walking done.
Now cooking up a pan of bubble and squeak for a late breakfast. 
I would go out for a bimble before the fortnightly sainsburys order arrives, but one of the padlocks on the shed is frozen, so I can't get in there just yet. I would pour some warm water over it, but then it would just freeze up again tonight. The sun will be on it soon and do the job for me.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2022)

The sun is shining here now but it's still cold. Where the sun isn't shining it's still frozen.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2022)

My Good lady has had her hospital appointment this afternoon cancelled, they text her mid morning, I've had to spend twenty minutes on the phone to hospital transport to cancel her transport.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2022)

Morning all. A quick hello as I have to get the car in for MOT by 0900.
Yesterday was a real chill tv day.
One film I watched was the Paul Newman one...."Hombre".......seen it several times but still good.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Looks nice. Are you going to let one of the other buildings out for holidays (special rates for your CC buddies of course)?


As I mentioned in the post, it's already sold.


----------



## Sterlo (18 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> As I mentioned in the post, it's already sold.


Well make sure you find one that isn't then!!!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2022)

Car MOT done. I had to wait for it. There was no heating and I was cold through to the bone.....it actually made me feel ill.
That photo btw was this morning, looking east from our house. The moon was full and bright but to high/distant for a decent photo.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2022)

Pork chop egg and chips today


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> My Good lady has had her hospital appointment this afternoon cancelled, they text her mid morning,* I've had to spend twenty minutes on the phone to hospital transport to cancel her transport.*



Wouldn't you think this would be done automatically? A fortune was spent on NHS IT.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jan 2022)

Did the cleaning then out for a little ride. I’ve been using a Garmin Forerunner for a few years for its GPS tracking, I only recently discovered I could pair it with a ANT+ heart rate strap. I used it for the first time today, so now I’ve got a whole load more info to consume...


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Wouldn't you think this would be done automatically? A fortune was spent on NHS IT.



The hospital transport is run by a voluntary group.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2022)

MrsDs physio has just been.
Said it before but we have waited 9 months for a hospital physio and they tell us it will be a further 6 months.
So.........we now pay £120 a week for a PRIVATE physio who actually works at the hospital but is private 1 day a week.
But he is good !!!!
Unbelievable but she has just done 5 minutes on the exercise bike.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> MrsDs physio has just been.
> Said it before but we have waited 9 months for a hospital physio and they tell us it will be a further 6 months.
> So.........we now pay £120 a week for a PRIVATE physio who actually works at the hospital but is private 1 day a week.
> But he is good !!!!
> Unbelievable but she has just done 5 minutes on the exercise bike.



Well done to Mrs D, I recon it'd be easier to get an audience with the Queen than a Physio appointment.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Started looking at houses on Rightmove.
> We're not looking seriously yet, just trying to get a feel for the market. Found several nice places on Exmoor but they are all sold.
> ...


Bad stretch of road, and there's PROW's to the side* and the rear of the property.

*Diverted for when the new buildings were put in place. Original buildings were further back from the road


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2022)

My new phone has arrived, two days ahead of schedule, a Nokia 3.4, I've already got a Nokia 3.1, its a bit bigger than i wanted but all the phones with the screen size I wanted seemed to be out of stock, its now sat on the computer table charging. I'm still waiting for my last two plant watering bulbs, ordered the day after boxing day, due at the end of the month, ordered from China.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bad stretch of road, and there's PROW's to the side* and the rear of the property.
> 
> *Diverted for when the new buildings were put in place. Original buildings were further back from the road


Do you know this stretch of road then? I use it quite frequently.
Rights of way are something you just have to accept he you don't live in an urban area.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Do you know this stretch of road then? I use it quite frequently.
> Rights of way are something you just have to accept he you don't live in an urban area.


Followed your link, then zoomed out on the map.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Followed your link, then zoomed out on the map.


So....you don't know this road. Why do you think it's a bad stretch of road?


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jan 2022)

Hi


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> So....you don't know this road. Why do you think it's a bad stretch of road?


Go back up the road and look at the lines taken. They cut the junction, coming out onto the wrong side. Signs of heavy braking as well. Straightened on "your side", possibly for the quarry next door.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jan 2022)

Good evening all, it's damp and dismal outside. 
I have a nice vegetable lasagne in the oven, and a glass of malbec on the go.
Life is sweet.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Go back up the road and look at the lines taken. They cut the junction, coming out onto the wrong side. Signs of heavy braking as well. Straightened on "your side", possibly for the quarry next door.


You read far too much into stuff.
There may have been the odd accident over the years but the road is not known locally as being particularly dangerous.
BTW - the pin on the map is some distance up the road from the property, so you're probably looking at the place.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good evening all, it's damp and dismal outside.
> I have a nice vegetable lasagne in the oven, and a glass of malbec on the go.
> Life is sweet.
> View attachment 627203


Argentina Malbec ??
I like vegetable lasagne if it has minced beef in it


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Argentina Malbec ??
> I like vegetable lasagne if it has minced beef in it




It's not lasagne unless it has meat in it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am impressed with the gps tracking on my Apple Watch. Out of interest I zoomed in and I can see where I crossed the road to the other side on the way home. Must be accurate to a few feet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 627142


DC Rainmaker remarked several weeks ago that Apple seem to have tweaked the algorithm they’ve been using. Previously the gps tracks would resemble the Nike “ swoosh “ when going around sharp corners because of track smoothing, and that has recently changed.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The 3rd one is used for noise cancellation so I suppose I will have to ask people that I speak to on the phone whether they can hear me clearly. My sister's iPhone has incredible noise cancellation; sometimes she calls me from a busy street and I can hear her clearly but barely hear the nearby traffic.


I tested the phone today on a call to my sister. She had no difficulty hearing what I was saying, though I was indoors at the time so I wasn't testing the noise reduction system. 

I will phone a pal later, with music playing across the room in the background. I'll ask her to tell me how loud the music sounds relative to my voice.

I have the phone in its new case. I tested the phone on speaker, held directly against my head, and held against my head with the case closed. In all 3 tests, my voice could be heard clearly and I could clearly hear what my sister was saying.

The one slight negative on this phone is the quality of the speakers compared to the great speakers in my old phone. The speaker on the bottom of the new phone is conventional; its sound coming out of the slot that I had described in an earlier post. That is about 75% of the quality that I am used to. The earpiece speaker at the top of the phone is only about 40% of the quality though. It is an interesting design, which does not sound through a hole in the case; it actually vibrates through the screen! I'm not sure why they couldn't have replicated the bottom speaker on the top?  There is no bass from it so it sounds a bit tinny. Perfectly usable audio from the phone though. If I want quality I will listen on headphones or my TV soundbar via bluetooth.

So... I have an excellent phone for about 30% of the price that they were new 18 months ago, or 55-60% of what good ones tend to go for now. I'm _very _pleased! 

PS The case is okay, but I think I will probably end up buying a vertical flip type later. If I were travelling I would probably use the horizontal flipper so I could use it as a stand to watch videos on the phone in landscape mode. It is much easier to hold the phone with a vertical case though - the screen cover just hangs down below the phone when it is used in portrait mode. That is the type that I have on my old phone and I like that design.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2022)

Haggis with tatties & neeps for us tonight. 
@Mo1959 would be proud.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> You read far too much into stuff.
> There may have been the odd accident over the years but the road is not known locally as being particularly dangerous.
> BTW - the pin on the map is some distance up the road from the property, so you're probably looking at the place.


Just above a tea room?
That's why I'd to zoom out. It's closer to the church and graveyard.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just above a tea room?
> That's why I'd to zoom out. It's closer to the church and graveyard.


Does it really matter that much to you?


----------



## Paulus (18 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Argentina Malbec ??
> I like vegetable lasagne if it has minced beef in it


Argentinian of course


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Does it really matter that much to you?


No.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> No.


It matters even less to me.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> It matters even less to me.


Given where the map opened, I did wonder why you were looking at buying a tea room though.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Given where the map opened, I did wonder why you were looking at buying a tea room though.


This is more my style.
https://www.wsfp.co.uk/article.cfm?...e pub for sale&sectionIs=news&searchyear=2021
Nice pub, been in there a few times.
Just been reduced to 400k.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Did the cleaning then out for a little ride. I’ve been using a Garmin Forerunner for a few years for its GPS tracking, I only recently discovered I could pair it with a ANT+ heart rate strap. I used it for the first time today, so now I’ve got a whole load more info to consume...
> View attachment 627176
> 
> View attachment 627177


There's a wealth of information and stuff that I haven't discovered yet. I have the Forerunner 245 and really rate it especially as a runners watch. I've on the DC Rainmaker site reading the latest reviews of the Fenix 7 and the new Epix. The Epix looks amazing, but given that I mailny do the " survival shuffle " nowadays, it would be really OTT for my use. Having said that, it does look nice with a fantastic OLED screen...


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jan 2022)

I had an email from Brompton with a link to purchase one of the new all Titanium versions for a mere £3,950. I know I could buy it and sell it immediately for a hefty premium but it wouldn't feel right. ( Brompton had a ballot and the people who had their names drawn out received a special link to buy the bike )


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> This is more my style.
> https://www.wsfp.co.uk/article.cfm?...e pub for sale&sectionIs=news&searchyear=2021
> Nice pub, been in there a few times.
> Just been reduced to 400k.


You behind the bar?


----------



## Dirk (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You behind the bar?


Nah ...too much like hard work.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Nah ...too much like hard work.


Not far to go back home though.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> There's a wealth of information and stuff that I haven't discovered yet. I have the Forerunner 245 and really rate it especially as a runners watch. I've on the DC Rainmaker site reading the latest reviews of the Fenix 7 and the new Epix. The Epix looks amazing, but given that I mailny do the " survival shuffle " nowadays, it would be really OTT for my use. Having said that, it does look nice with a fantastic OLED screen...


I just have the Forerunner 35, very basic and now superceded but I’ve been more than happy with it, all I wanted it for was the GPS and it does that just fine.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am impressed with the gps tracking on my Apple Watch. Out of interest I zoomed in and I can see where I crossed the road to the other side on the way home. Must be accurate to a few feet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 627142


Assuming start and finish are at either end of the elevation profile, why is the start point lower?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2022)

Happy Valley is coming back….yes. Hope it’s good. I like Sarah Lancashire.


https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...6UvrQF2i5wSG7auVe0TrLShR6sFJnUKngoYXaSWrEC0Cg


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Happy Valley is coming back….yes. Hope it’s good. I like Sarah Lancashire.
> 
> 
> https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...6UvrQF2i5wSG7auVe0TrLShR6sFJnUKngoYXaSWrEC0Cg


Currently filming down, and around, Dean Clough and the far side of town.

Along with Ackley Bridge, Gentleman Jack and a Marvel movie. Captain America & Spiderman series.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2022)

Phones are doing my head in tonight, Lebara took ages to swap the phone number across, new phone doesn't appear to have the option to set the SD card as internal storage, a quick look online suggests that phone manufacturers are starting to remove that option, apart from that the new phones very good.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Phones are doing my head in tonight, Lebara took ages to swap the phone number across, new phone doesn't appear to have the option to set the SD card as internal storage, a quick look online suggests that phone manufacturers are starting to remove that option, apart from that the new phones very good.


Do you still have the option to use a card for storage?


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Do you still have the option to use a card for storage?


Only as portable storage not as internal storage.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Only as portable storage not as internal storage.


I can see SD cards disappearing from mobile phones soon. Only the storage built in by the manufacturer being available.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Phones are doing my head in tonight, Lebara took ages to swap the phone number across, new phone doesn't appear to have the option to set the SD card as internal storage, a quick look online suggests that phone manufacturers are starting to remove that option, apart from that the new phones very good.


You need Android Marshmallow or a more recent version. Then you need to format the card for internal use. Does this video help? (It wasn't for a Nokia 3.4, but the method should be similar.)


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> PS The case is okay, but I think I will probably end up buying a vertical flip type later. If I were travelling I would probably use the horizontal flipper so I could use it as a stand to watch videos on the phone in landscape mode. It is much easier to hold the phone with a vertical case though - the screen cover just hangs down below the phone when it is used in portrait mode. That is the type that I have on my old phone and I like that design.


My wrist was getting sore from the unnatural way that the horizontal flip case was making me hold the phone during calls. (It would be ok for calls on speaker, but is awkward when holding the phone against my ear.) So... I gave way to temptation and ordered a quality vertical flip case from Germany. (There was a cheap-looking one on Amazon for 1/4 the price but I have a good case on my old phone and I wanted one of the same standard. That case has lasted me over 5 years and is only starting to show signs of wear now. I have had cheap cases fall to bits in weeks, so they were a false economy.) 

Tomorrow, er, later today... I want to upload my prototype game to the new phone and see if my attempt to make the game adapt automatically to different phone screens has worked. If it _has, _the game will resize itself to fill the available space, but will avoid the notification/selfie camera area at the top of the screen and the curved corners at the bottom. (If it _hasn't_, I will headbutt the nearest wall repeatedly until I have knocked some sense into it my addled brain.)

Ah... I have found another minus on the new phone. My old HTC had a prominent notification led which flashed green to notify me of missed calls, texts, or other notifiable events. The new phone doesn't. It just puts very subtle icons on the lock screen which I will not see unless I open the case to check. I don't carry my phone about from room to room like some people so it was handy to see at a glance that I had missed something once I returned to the phone. I'll see if there is an app to get the phone to beep occasionally if there are new notifications...


----------



## 12boy (19 Jan 2022)

Went for the first bike ride since 12/31 and managed to get about 17.5 miles in at a puny 9.6 mph average. Taking almost 3 weeks off did not help, as did the stricture against anything starchier than walking. Still, I enjoyed myself a lot. Bike riding is my primary coping medicine and it was really nice to get a fix. Maybe the weather will cooperate with a little more riding. The high tomorrow is -3.9 C. Today was a balmy 7.2C.


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2022)

I have risen! 1st!

Ironing day today, early night tonight as im in the studio with the band tomorrow recording some tracks. 

Indeed, take note - I wont be about much, if at all, tomorrow because of this.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> Went for the first bike ride since 12/31 and managed to get about 17.5 miles in at a puny 9.6 mph average. Taking almost 3 weeks off did not help, as did the stricture against anything starchier than walking. Still, I enjoyed myself a lot. Bike riding is my primary coping medicine and it was really nice to get a fix. Maybe the weather will cooperate with a little more riding. The high tomorrow is -3.9 C. Today was a balmy 7.2C.


You do well coping with such extremes in temperature! 

Morning. It’s been a blowy night with stuff rattling about so not much sleep had.


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> You need Android Marshmallow or a more recent version. Then you need to format the card for internal use. Does this video help? (It wasn't for a Nokia 3.4, but the method should be similar.)



Thanks Colin unfortunately I don't have that option.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2022)

Good morning. Warm, damp, drizzly. With my recent lack of motivation enough to send me scurrying back indoors but while motivation isn't high the mojo has returned and the forecast is sun at 9.00am - I find that hard to believe but I'll meet up with my buddies regardless. Nothing else to report really. Cycle committee meeting on Zoom tonight.

O, yes. Forgot. Someone mentioned supermarkets a couple of days ago. I was thinking about this. It's ridiculous. Within five miles we have Tesco x2, ALDI x3, Lidl x1, ASDA x3, Morrisons x1, Sainsbury x 1, Waitrose x 1, Booths x 1, M&S x1. A total of 14 and this ignores multiple mini Tesco, ASDA, Coop, Spar etc. 13 supermarkets? I don't buy any extra food.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2022)

Morning all .
A decent sleep but woke early. Tossed and turned for 90 minutes the decided to get up.
A 1st for us today. MrsD has a hairdressing appointment and we are christening her blue badge. Its not been possible before as there is no parking anywhere near (apart from a small bay and that is like winning the lottery).
I then have some paperwork to sort, file or shred.
When I retired I foolishly thought that was it for paper Work duh.
New pension
Blue badge
Attendance allowance
The aunties finance
No bl**dy end to it


----------



## monkers (19 Jan 2022)

I'm a member of the 'woke brigade' having been beaten to being up by a number of you this morning. I'm expecting a delivery this morning, so I'll be sitting in an unheated flat between the hours of 7 am to 7pm without much I can be doing. I find using a phone in place of a laptop a chore, so it's a blanket, flask and book for me until the stuff arrives - I just hope it arrives early so I can go home again.

I Wordled in 3 today, so my streak from starting is now 5 threes and 1 four. The four was for 'PROXY' the other day, which was bit of a toughy to get.

I hope all have a decent day. Feeling it for @Dave7 who I understand is not having it easy right now ~ have a hug friend.


----------



## Chief Broom (19 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  Re-supermarkets, my nearest is 22 miles away and the nearest corner shop co-op is a mile down the road. I walk to the co-op along the beach sometimes but if my bag is too heavy on the way back my arms get stretched a few inches. Anyhow my tesco delivery is today and spent about £130 so will be well stocked with cornetto's for ...5mins 
Rode to Golspie on the A9 yesterday and had a lorry come past a 1ft of my wheel..damn it! be glad when i have a car again as i can put the bike onboard and head into the hills and start a ride away from the A9


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jan 2022)

Back from a little run.......well jog........nope a slow shuffle!  I should really just give up. Slower and slower yet it's taking more and more effort. The heart rate was almost into the anaerobic zone just keeping going.

Off for a bath then I'll get my porridge.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2022)

Morning. It's 8 deg here allegedly. I can see most and we have rain as well now.

Stay safe peeps.


I do like the slow shuffle Mo


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Re-supermarkets, my nearest is 22 miles away and the nearest corner shop co-op is a mile down the road. I walk to the co-op along the beach sometimes but if my bag is too heavy on the way back my arms get stretched a few inches. Anyhow my tesco delivery is today and spent about £130 so will be well stocked with cornetto's for ...5mins
> Rode to Golspie on the A9 yesterday and had a lorry come past a 1ft of my wheel..damn it! be glad when i have a car again as i can put the bike onboard and head into the hills and start a ride away from the A9


Is that the Tesco in Dingwall ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, dawning bright here.


----------



## Chief Broom (19 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Is that the Tesco in Dingwall ?


Its in Tain, i live in Brora which is 46 miles north of Dingwall


----------



## Salad Dodger (19 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

4 degrees and dull on Planet Thanet today. We have no specific plans for today, except to go ukulele playing tonight.

I think I will change my breakfast today: toast and marmite followed by an apple, instead of my usual bowl of porridge.

Keep well and stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jan 2022)

Morning all, 
wordle done in 3 this morning. 
We were awake at 4, the dog was very agitated and and growling and barking, she went out in the garden very angry charging around. Something was out there annoying her.
Managed to get back to sleep for a while though.
Today won't be an energetic day.


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks


----------



## Chief Broom (19 Jan 2022)

Ooh just looked looked out the window and a falcon went over think it was a Peregrine


----------



## Poacher (19 Jan 2022)

69 today!


----------



## Poacher (19 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Ooh just looked looked out the window and a falcon went over think it was a Peregrine


Photo or it didn't happen! 

Damn hard to get one in flight - I have a shot of one from a few hundred metres above it, from the CN tower in Toronto!


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Jan 2022)

Poacher said:


> 69 today!


Congratulations, I presume you mean it’s your birthday. But whatever you mean , have a great time .


----------



## Paulus (19 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Congratulations, I presume you mean it’s your birthday. But whatever you mean , have a great time .


Beat me to the reply.


----------



## Chief Broom (19 Jan 2022)

Poacher said:


> Photo or it didn't happen!
> 
> Damn hard to get one in flight - I have a shot of one from a few hundred metres above it, from the CN tower in Toronto!


Happy Birthday Poacher  im always missing opportunities  Heres one at Loch Fleet, it had been chasing Redshanks but missed and perched on a rock


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2022)

Poacher said:


> 69 today!



Happy Birthday


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2022)

Poacher said:


> 69 today!


A mere child.
Happy birthday to you.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Congratulations, I presume you mean it’s your birthday. But whatever you mean , have a great time .


Its his first ever 69


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jan 2022)

Happy Birthday Poacher 🎂

I will need to wash the microwave plate as my porridge boiled over slightly 

I have been watching the four parter Rules of the Game with Maxine Peake so the final part is on tonight. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Off for a walk down to Tesco for a bit of shopping, then into the village to the hardware store and newsagents. Might drop into the Aggi for a bap and a pint on the way back.


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Its his first ever 69



My favourite number.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Jan 2022)

No frost this morning ,sun’s breaking through. Cycling today . On weekdays I don’t depart before 9.15 as hopefully the school run mums are back home by then .


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> No frost this morning ,sun’s breaking through. Cycling today . On weekdays I don’t depart before 9.15 as hopefully the school run mums are back home by then .



Do you have the same problem we have? We've got three schools by us, school run time roads practically grind to a halt


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Do you have the same problem we have? We've got three schools by us, school run time roads practically grind to a halt


We have a similar road here. Two primary schools and a secondary school on it and now our new Aldi, a B & M store and new houses getting built. It's chaos at times and best avoided during school run times.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2022)

Poacher said:


> 69 today!




Happy Birthday. You can join all the other old farts on this thread


----------



## monkers (19 Jan 2022)

@PaulSB 

Just to let you know, I made an error. I had read somewhere that the new Shimano 12 speed cassettes were not compatible with the 11 speed freehubs. I've checked this now with the new Shimano compatibility data, and it seems that they are retrospectively compatible.

https://productinfo.shimano.com/#/com?acid=C-454&cid=C-453


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2022)

Happy birthday @Poacher


----------



## Paulus (19 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Happy Birthday Poacher 🎂
> 
> I will need to wash the microwave plate as my porridge boiled over slightly
> 
> I have been watching the four parter Rules of the Game with Maxine Peake so the final part is on tonight. Quite enjoyed it.


I've quite enjoyed Rules of the game, 
There is another programme on Netflix called Close by, that's quite good also.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jan 2022)

Happy 🎂 @Poacher !


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2022)

Right, breakfast of toast with Marmite and a glass of milk partaken of.
Off for a shave and a shower then into town.
See you later.
Be good (especially you, Welshie )


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2022)

Ooh! A parcel has just arrived in the post for me !


----------



## Sterlo (19 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! A parcel has just arrived in the post for me !


Come on then, we're on tenterhooks, what is it???


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2022)

I'm still waiting for Barbour slippers to be delivered.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning all,
> wordle done in 3 this morning.
> *We were awake at 4, the dog was very agitated and and growling and barking, she went out in the garden very angry charging around. Something was out there annoying her.*
> Managed to get back to sleep for a while though.
> Today won't be an energetic day.


A not very sure alarm?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

Poacher said:


> 69 today!


It's only a number!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Thanks Colin unfortunately I don't have that option.


That's a pity. It is strange that the later model _does_ allow it.


Chief Broom said:


> I walk to the co-op along the beach sometimes but if my bag is too heavy on the way back my arms get stretched a few inches.


Do what I do - use a rucksack instead?


Poacher said:


> 69 today!


I get up too late to beat the others to the jokes, so Happy Birthday instead!


Mo1959 said:


> I will need to wash the microwave plate as my porridge boiled over slightly


I never quite perfected the technique and splatted my microwave too many times so I went back to using a pan!

I think it is time to get my cycling mojo back! The sun is shining and I have a Metro/Aldi loop to do. I have been feeling borderline ill for a couple of weeks so I won't do anything too challenging today.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jan 2022)

Happy birthday @Poacher


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jan 2022)

I've been shopping


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping


And I have


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping


What'd you get us?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> And I have
> View attachment 627276


Just seeing what the inside of your new residence looks like?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2022)

Well..... what a let down.
We arrived at the hairdressers and smugly parked on double yellows..... making sure the blue badge was properly displayed**
Just about to cross the road when I noticed a very faded yellow mark on the kerb. Checked further and there were a few of them, all VERY faded......meaning we can't park there. Took ages to find anywhere that the blue badge allows us to park.
It was a struggle for MrsD but heyho we made it.
**upside down or side on its a 30 quid fine.


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2022)

Thats a shock, I managed the Wordle in 3.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jan 2022)

Pleasantly sunny here. Been to the gym. Nice view of a dipper on the way back. Big day for us this evening, we are having a meal out for the first time since before the pandemic. Not sure it’s a good idea but we can’t shut ourselves away for ever.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jan 2022)

The machine has made a loaf, but I supervised


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2022)

All steak pie for lunch. Not home made I might add


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> All steak pie for lunch. Not home made I might add


Fray Bentos?  Dad used to eat them. They look pretty awful even for my low culinary standards!


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Fray Bentos?  Dad used to eat them. They look pretty awful even for my low culinary standards!


Yes I have to agree, I did try one once...........


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jan 2022)

Good afternoon folks,
Much excitement here at Tenkay Towers, the Council lighting team have turned up with three lorries and vans, one of which is a " Cherry Picker " they've dug up the pavement and are replacing the Street Lighting Posts, one of which is only a few metres from my front drive. They switched to LED a year or so ago, by capping the existing concrete lighting poles with a metal sheath with the LED lighting unit on the top. They're now putting in a more slender metal pole, and at the same time moving the light from kerbside to the back of the pavement. ( the cynic in me suspects that they're doing this not to help with mobility scooters / prams / Buggies, but to make it more convenient for motorists to park their cars on the pavement )
Off to fetch our Granddaughter from School and bring her back home on the bus. Will the excitement never end?

Take care folks 🚌


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats a shock, I managed the Wordle in 3.


Wordle in 2 for me. MrsD did it in 1. 
And..........my Reply button has disappeared from the app, Chrome and DuckDuckGo.
Having to use my previous default browser to reply to anything.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Yes I have to agree, I did try one once...........


And me..... once was one too many.


----------



## Sterlo (19 Jan 2022)

Don't you lot start having a go a Fray Bentos pies  (see other thread), at least it's food you can eat, well drink as there's not so much meat in them nowadays, unlike inedible Marmite.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Fray Bentos?  Dad used to eat them. They look pretty awful even for my low culinary standards!




God no. Puka pie


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> God no. Puka pie


What in Gods name is that


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> God no. Puka pie



. I had one for dinner Monday, very nice it was too, better than Tesco own brand.


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> What in Gods name is that


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Don't you lot start having a go a Fray Bentos pies  (see other thread), at least it's food you can eat, well drink as there's not so much meat in them nowadays, unlike inedible Marmite.


All I can say is some of us have class and taste while others come from east Yorkshire


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> . I had one for dinner Monday, very nice it was too, better than Tesco own brand.


Yep.....some people need edumacating


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Yes I have to agree, I did try one once...........


And.........?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> All I can say is some of us have class and taste while others come from east Yorkshire


I'm from west West Yorkshire, better known as the west West Riding.
As for @Dirk, who started a thread on them, well....

East Yorkshire doesn't exist by the way.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good afternoon folks,
> Much excitement here at Tenkay Towers, the Council lighting team have turned up with three lorries and vans, one of which is a " Cherry Picker " they've dug up the pavement and are replacing the Street Lighting Posts, one of which is only a few metres from my front drive. They switched to LED a year or so ago, by capping the existing concrete lighting poles with a metal sheath with the LED lighting unit on the top. They're now putting in a more slender metal pole, and at the same time moving the light from kerbside to the back of the pavement. ( the cynic in me suspects that they're doing this not to help with mobility scooters / prams / Buggies, but to make it more convenient for motorists to park their cars on the pavement )
> Off to fetch our Granddaughter from School and bring her back home on the bus. Will the excitement never end?
> 
> Take care folks 🚌


The cynic in me agrees with the cynic in you.

Metal poles can also become live when struck by a vehicle. And most will be hinged near the base. Cost, approximately £5,000 per light(not oncluding time and labour), with the old units just being dumped.


----------



## gavroche (19 Jan 2022)

Coucou. 
My son and I were due to fly to France next Tuesday but we cancelled it for now due to Covid cases running at 500 000 per day at the moment in France. 
Everything was set: Easyjet booked, car rental in Paris booked, accommodation with my brothers agreed, Covid test prior to departure booked.
We had to cancel it all and maybe rebook in 2 or 3 week's time when we review the situation over there. 
We were a bit concerned about having to isolate in France if one of us caught it. Let's hope it has reached its peak and will reduce from now on. 
What with Covid and Brexit, travelling to the EU is quite a headache at the moment.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Fray Bentos?  Dad used to eat them. They look pretty awful even for my low culinary standards!


They are shockingly bad.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> And.........?


And............
The pastry was crap more like cardboard, the meat was OK if I could have found another piece to go with it, and had lots of gravy to make up the weight


----------



## 12boy (19 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You do well coping with such extremes in temperature!
> 
> Morning. It’s been a blowy night with stuff rattling about so not much sleep had


.The cold here, like the summer heat is a dry cold. Damp cold, like soggy heat seems hotter or colder. l once had an older lady transfer from Florida to Riverton Wyoming, one of my tiny outlying offices. Not only is Riverton colder than Casper, but it is much less windy and they get thermal inversions that result in an extra cold layer of air hugging the ground for days. In Cheyenne Wyoming, on the route for her drive from Fla to Wyo, is an outdoor clothing, sportings good place that has very good sale prices and since I was concerned she would find the winters unbearable and quit, l suggested she visitthis place for good deals on cold weather clothing. This included poly/merino long johns which although light and thin make a big difference. She did that. Later on, at a party where I met her visiting cousin, she introduced me as her favorite manager and the only one who told her what kind of underwear to buy. She was a trip.
Got my brake bolts yesterday but my other duties prevented me from seeing if they will work to set up the rear Vbrake. I may still go for a ride later with only the front brake. It is just above freezing in my garage and I am too wimpy to enjoy handling steel parts in the cold so I may wait a day or so to fix the brake. Haven't been allowed medically to lift weights for the two hiatus from my vein procedure and my bubs are drooping more than usual so I will probably content myself with a little of that kind of exercise. 
Be well and safe and enjoy your balmy weather.


----------



## Sterlo (19 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'm from west West Yorkshire, better known as the west West Riding.
> As for @Dirk, who started a thread on them, well....
> 
> East Yorkshire doesn't exist by the way.


We know East Yorkshire doesn't exist but I refused to recognize Humberside and it takes an age to type East Riding of Yorkshire every time. Anyway, hope to be moving to North Yorkshire in the not too distant future.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> And............
> The pastry was crap more like cardboard, the meat was OK if I could have found another piece to go with it, and had lots of gravy to make up the weight


You didn't like it then?
I'm guessing it was their steak pie you had.

They have vegetarian options available now though.


----------



## Poacher (19 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Happy Birthday Poacher  im always missing opportunities  Heres one at Loch Fleet, it had been chasing Redshanks but missed and perched on a rock
> View attachment 627255


Love the look between the Peregrine and Curlew!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> We know East Yorkshire doesn't exist but I refused to recognize Humberside and it takes an age to type East Riding of Yorkshire every time. Anyway, hope to be moving to North Yorkshire in the not too distant future.


Just use the East Riding, in much the same way as I use the West Riding. Folk will know what you mean.


----------



## Poacher (19 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> God no. Puka pie


We were on a campsite once next to a couple from Stoke. They raved about the merits of rice pies! Strange, we thought.

Only later did we find out they were referring to Wright's pies - a local delicacy I guess.


----------



## Poacher (19 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'm from west West Yorkshire, better known as the west West Riding.
> As for @Dirk, who started a thread on them, well....
> 
> *East Yorkshire doesn't exist by the way.*


Who's going to tell Eryc?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

Poacher said:


> Who's going to tell Eryc?


He knows, they got to call it the East Riding again. The West Riding were split in two, West and South Yorkshire, with Lancashire grabbing bits as well.


----------



## Poacher (19 Jan 2022)

Thanks everyone for your birthday wishes - even those who chose to misinterpret my post. 

Mrs Poacher usually goes out with a friend on Wednesdays, but chose to stay with me today, which slightly skewed my plan to surprise her with some home-made cannoli (in shop bought shells - I'm not that ambitious yet). I had to admit what I was up to.
Anyway, they were well received. I'd expected to make 2 or 3 of each of 3 flavours, but ended up with 5 of each, plus lickouts for the chef.
Best was orange oil, triple sec and candied peel, second was almond extract with flaked toasted almonds and a distant third was chopped glace cherries with a weird rose flavoured liqueur. We still have 9 shells left, so next time I'll adjust quantities and use the surplus ricotta to make spinach and ricotta cannelloni (took me 3 goes to spell that right!). Vanilla and demerara sugars were powdered quickly in the spice mill - who buys icing or caster sugar?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2022)

I see there's a lot to catch up, I will do later. Meanwhile an excellent ride today, 9 miles of tarmac, 52 miles gravel. I am absolutely goosed. A truly excellent cafe stop though where I ate the best sausage roll I've ever tasted.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> They are shockingly bad.


Oi you lot! Stop dissing Fray Bentos 

Food of the Gods.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Do you have the same problem we have? We've got three schools by us, school run time roads practically grind to a halt


We are close to the village primary school but that doesn’t cause us any problems. The main problem is secondary school pupils are placed in schools miles from there homes and not on direct bus routes, this results in school run mums coming at you from all directions.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Oi you lot! Stop dissing Fray Bentos
> 
> Food of the Gods.


 
Not all Gods are equal


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2022)

I am very squeamish. It took a lot of persuasion by a doctor at the hospital to get me to look at the CT scans of my clotted lungs... I just heard about something much yuckier that I would have _DEFINITELY_ declined!

A friend of my sister fell off a ladder and shattered her arm, which required major surgery to repair. She is slowly recovering and had made a trip to the hospital for physio. After the appointment, she was walking out of the hospital when she encountered the surgeon who had carried out the operation. He asked how the arm felt now, and told her some of the details of the surgery. Then he got a gleeful look on his face and asked if she is squeamish? She replied that she is not. Next minute, he whips out his smartphone and proudly shows her his gallery of operating theatre photos of her mangled arm as bits of metal were being bolted into it! 

If you were in that situation, would _you _want to see the photos?


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am very squeamish. It took a lot of persuasion by a doctor at the hospital to get me to look at the CT scans of my clotted lungs... I just heard about something much yuckier that I would have _DEFINITELY_ declined!
> 
> A friend of my sister fell off a ladder and shattered her arm, which required major surgery to repair. She is slowly recovering and had made a trip to the hospital for physio. After the appointment, she was walking out of the hospital when she encountered the surgeon who had carried out the operation. He asked how the arm felt now, and told her some of the details of the surgery. Then he got a gleeful look on his face and asked if she is squeamish? She replied that she is not. Next minute, he whips out his smartphone and proudly shows her his gallery of operating theatre photos of her mangled arm as bits of metal were being bolted into it!
> 
> If you were in that situation, would _you _want to see the photos?


Yeah why not, I have seen two of the operation they did on my spine on youtube laminectomy and spinal stenosis


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah why not, I have seen two of the operation they did on my spine on youtube laminectomy and spinal stenosis


----------



## 12boy (19 Jan 2022)

Poacher...forgot your feliz cumpleanos. Your canneloni look tasty as hell and I am sure are very slimming.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am very squeamish. It took a lot of persuasion by a doctor at the hospital to get me to look at the CT scans of my clotted lungs... I just heard about something much yuckier that I would have _DEFINITELY_ declined!
> 
> A friend of my sister fell off a ladder and shattered her arm, which required major surgery to repair. She is slowly recovering and had made a trip to the hospital for physio. After the appointment, she was walking out of the hospital when she encountered the surgeon who had carried out the operation. He asked how the arm felt now, and told her some of the details of the surgery. Then he got a gleeful look on his face and asked if she is squeamish? She replied that she is not. Next minute, he whips out his smartphone and proudly shows her his gallery of operating theatre photos of her mangled arm as bits of metal were being bolted into it!
> 
> If you were in that situation, would _you _want to see the photos?


I had pictures of the last operation, down there, shown to me on the ward prior to leaving.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> I had pictures of the last operation, down there, shown to me on the ward prior to leaving.


----------



## Sterlo (19 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am very squeamish. It took a lot of persuasion by a doctor at the hospital to get me to look at the CT scans of my clotted lungs... I just heard about something much yuckier that I would have _DEFINITELY_ declined!
> 
> A friend of my sister fell off a ladder and shattered her arm, which required major surgery to repair. She is slowly recovering and had made a trip to the hospital for physio. After the appointment, she was walking out of the hospital when she encountered the surgeon who had carried out the operation. He asked how the arm felt now, and told her some of the details of the surgery. Then he got a gleeful look on his face and asked if she is squeamish? She replied that she is not. Next minute, he whips out his smartphone and proudly shows her his gallery of operating theatre photos of her mangled arm as bits of metal were being bolted into it!
> 
> If you were in that situation, would _you _want to see the photos?


I think I would now, not sure at the time. All of the docs I've seen since have told me is was one of the best/worst (depending on your point of view) they had ever seen. I did tell them, when I do something I make sure I do it properly.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Fray Bentos?  Dad used to eat them. They look pretty awful even for my low culinary standards!


For years I thought Fray Bentos was just a company name , I was surprised when found out it’s a port city in Uruguay .


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> For years I thought Fray Bentos was just a company name , I was surprised when found out it’s a port city in Uruguay .


Also a male tank in WWI.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am very squeamish. It took a lot of persuasion by a doctor at the hospital to get me to look at the CT scans of my clotted lungs... I just heard about something much yuckier that I would have _DEFINITELY_ declined!
> 
> A friend of my sister fell off a ladder and shattered her arm, which required major surgery to repair. She is slowly recovering and had made a trip to the hospital for physio. After the appointment, she was walking out of the hospital when she encountered the surgeon who had carried out the operation. He asked how the arm felt now, and told her some of the details of the surgery. Then he got a gleeful look on his face and asked if she is squeamish? She replied that she is not. Next minute, he whips out his smartphone and proudly shows her his gallery of operating theatre photos of her mangled arm as bits of metal were being bolted into it!
> 
> If you were in that situation, would _you _want to see the photos?


I've sat and watched a doctor put 13 stitches in a gaping wound on my wrist.
I find the mechanics of surgery quite fascinating.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> I've sat and watched a doctor put 13 stitches in a gaping wound on my wrist.
> I find the mechanics of surgery quite fascinating.


Whereas... 

I once read a graphic description of what glandular fever can do to the body - the spleen becoming very swollen and then rupturing. It made me feel so sick that I fainted!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> I've sat and watched a doctor put 13 stitches in a gaping wound on my wrist.
> I find the mechanics of surgery quite fascinating.


I've watched stitches being put in a few times, when being done in areas that were visible.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

You're all tucked up in bed, snoozing the night away, just to be up first.

I dunno. There's over an hour of the day to go yet!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're all tucked up in bed, snoozing the night away, just to be up first.


No I'm not!

I'm done with the computer and about to to watch some TV...


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2022)

I have risen!

Off to Manchester with the band to the recording studio, so won't be about today.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jan 2022)

Morning. A colder start for us today. Perfect walking weather though.

Mug of tea and wordle done so all is right with the world!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2022)

I've lain fully conscious on an operating table watching the wires, stent and camera being pushed from my wrist to my heart for some Dynorod work!

When I had an operation to repair the muscle which controls the opening and closing of the eyelid I was flat out, unaware of anything. After the initial work I was woken and asked to open and close the eye. Put back to sleep, the surgeon did more work, woken again etc. This happened four times. The skill of the anaesthetist to control this was astonishing.

Several months after my brain haemorrhage I was shown the scans. That wasn't good. A few weeks later I was shown the scans of the successfully repaired artery. That made me weep.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2022)

Good morning. Moving on from medical matters, I still have six lives to go, it's damn cold and heavy frost. Slept well last night after yesterday's ride left me so tired I couldn't think straight. 

Today I have household chores, ironing and cleaning before heading out to play Canasta for a couple of hours.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jan 2022)

Good morning all from a cold and frosty Barnet. 
A nice day in the offing. A ling dog walk across the fields, via the Vet. on the way home with a nice warm, fresh pee sample to be dropped off for examination. 
Fortunately, the Mitre is on the route home, so a couple of ales may be partaken, plus there is a jar of dog treats on the bar so Millie can have a snacket on the way.
Wordle done in 4 this morning. 
Wordle 215 4/6

🟨⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Moving on from medical matters, I still have six lives to go, it's damn cold and heavy frost. Slept well last night after yesterday's ride left me so tired I couldn't think straight.
> 
> Today I have household chores, ironing and cleaning before heading out to play Canasta for a couple of hours.


@PaulSB where are your priorities ,surely after 52 miles of gravel riding bike cleaning comes first.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2022)

Morning all 
Oh I am in a generous mood so have another .
I woke at 0400 and just knew I wouldn't get back to sleep........next thing I knew it was 0630 .
Off to Aldi soon. Our son and his partner/girlfriend are coming later and we need some bits eg bread** as he loves his bacon butties.
**Aldi do a lovely seeded loaf.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2022)

Cooeeeee. I have been up for a while but forgot about you lot

1 deg here and dark. I can see the moon as well.

Stay safe peeps

Ooh. And it's bin day. Tis exciting that is


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2022)

Good morning people, sat in darkness in the front of the lounge whilst my Good sleeps in the back, we're waiting for the carer to arrive. Out to lunch later, then we're down the club in the afternoon, in between I've some housework to do.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all from a cold and frosty Barnet.
> A nice day in the offing. A ling dog walk across the fields, via the Vet. on the way home with a nice warm, fresh pee sample to be dropped off for examination.
> Fortunately, the Mitre is on the route home, so a couple of ales may be partaken, plus there is a jar of dog treats on the bar so Millie can have a snacket on the way.
> Wordle done in 4 this morning.
> ...



I'm struggling with today's, I think I chose a bad word to start with and I'm now running out of options.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> @PaulSB where are your priorities ,surely after 52 miles of gravel riding bike cleaning comes first.


It did! Hosed down the bike, washed with hot soapy water and made sure the drive chain etc. are dry. Now THAT'S worthwhile cleaning.........the housework is merely trying to be civilised


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Come on then, we're on tenterhooks, what is it???


Sorry no tenderhooks! 

It was a 1/32 Scalextric McLaren Mp4-21 in bright silver with Vodafone logos . Most of the sticky out bits were still attached , one little winglet missing near the air box . Should have some spare parts arriving soon . Bought on the bay . 
It has quite a lot of detail compared with the old models . Half a driver holding a detailed steering wheel with buttons on instead of a simple jelly mould driver . I think it may be the version which Lewis Hamilton tested before becoming an F1 driver .


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It did! Hosed down the bike, washed with hot soapy water and made sure the drive chain etc. are dry. Now THAT'S worthwhile cleaning.........the housework is merely trying to be civilised


 Mine is still covered in crud from yesterday.  You make feel inadequate .
🤔 Think I’ll put the Man from Chorley on my ignore list


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2022)

Mr WD is awake. He almost never sees this hour of the morning


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

This Reply button 'thing' is ridiculous.
It works on my tablet, but not on my phone, using the same browser.
It works on my phone, but not on my tablet, using different same browsers.
Don't know from one reply to the next which technology to use!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, a cloudy 2° here.
Very much enjoyed yesterday evening’s meal out, went to our local (and favourite) restaurant, they still seem to be going strong and after two years they still remembered our name. One more small step along our rehabilitation. The next step might be a midweek break away, perhaps even a pub visit. But this side of the border only for now.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> This Reply button 'thing' is ridiculous.
> It works on my tablet, but not on my phone, using the same browser.
> ...


Yep, I've been struggling this morning. Logging out and back in seems to help.


----------



## Salad Dodger (20 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

3 degrees on Planet Thanet today, but the earlier cloud has cleared and it is now sunny.

Mrs Salad says we can walk into town this morning to get breakfast. I also need to get some cash to pay for concert tickets tonight: a small venue folk concert.

Keep safe, everyone and have a good day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks,
Cold but sunny. A friend is coming over at 10:00 and we’re off for a run. Mrs Tenkaykev has Physio in Wimborne this afternoon, still undecided as to whether to cycle or take the bus. Great fun collecting granddaughter from school yesterday, they had a school uniform sale in the playground, kids grow out of clothes so fast it would be a shame not to pass them on. The parents donate the clothes and the school charges 50p per item, really good idea, especially for those on a tight budget.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2022)

The temp has now dropped form 1 deg to 0 deg..


----------



## Chief Broom (20 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  a rabbit just hopped by so there are a few survivors, maybe developed immunity. A bit chilly but hopefully go for a spin later.  My face book page has lots of cycling related ads now...the latest was proclaiming the virtues of some 'hard tail' .....then i thought isnt a 'hard tail' just a bike! Perhaps some folks like the connection with supposedly rufty tufty 'hard tail' chopper motorcycles  i wonder what else the ad men can come up with...


----------



## Paulus (20 Jan 2022)

The sun is out, but still hovering around 0'C.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  a rabbit just hopped by so there are a few survivors, maybe developed immunity. A bit chilly but hopefully go for a spin later.  My face book page has lots of cycling related ads now...the latest was proclaiming the virtues of some 'hard tail' .....then i thought isnt a 'hard tail' just a bike! Perhaps some folks like the connection with supposedly rufty tufty 'hard tail' chopper motorcycles  i wonder what else the ad men can come up with...


Hard tail is just a bike with front suspension only. I had one for years and really enjoyed it on eg Penine Way. Doesn't add too much weight but is helpful on the hands and wrists.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2022)

@Dirk .....did I miss something yesterday?
How did you cut yourself so badly ?
I am very squeamish.....can't even watch an injection. I sometimes try hard to watch hospital ops and just sometimes manage a couple of minutes.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2022)

@PaulSB and other brave soldiers.
Even when fit I wouldn't have gone out in yesterdays temperatures and with that biting wind.
Did it as a much younger man but not now.
Hats off to you all.
BTW.....I do have some decent winter gear but it is still tooooo cold for me.


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am very squeamish. It took a lot of persuasion by a doctor at the hospital to get me to look at the CT scans of my clotted lungs... I just heard about something much yuckier that I would have _DEFINITELY_ declined!
> 
> A friend of my sister fell off a ladder and shattered her arm, which required major surgery to repair. She is slowly recovering and had made a trip to the hospital for physio. After the appointment, she was walking out of the hospital when she encountered the surgeon who had carried out the operation. He asked how the arm felt now, and told her some of the details of the surgery. Then he got a gleeful look on his face and asked if she is squeamish? She replied that she is not. Next minute, he whips out his smartphone and proudly shows her his gallery of operating theatre photos of her mangled arm as bits of metal were being bolted into it!
> 
> If you were in that situation, would _you _want to see the photos?



I haven’t see anything as bad as the friend of your sisters But I have seen real time pictures of my colon lol. Tbh I found it very interesting at the time but I was off my face on the meds the doctors had given me at the time 😂😂


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jan 2022)




----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Jan 2022)

Morning all . Another cold start to the day here in beautiful Coventry lol . We are at the end of week two of the bathroom renovation and not having a shower is starting to be a right PITA. We promised it would take two to three weeks and it will be three weeks next Tuesday and there is no way it will be finished by then . I think it will be the end of that week . The problem is the company we are using normally have extra labour they can put on jobs if they fall behind, but they have covid problems so they cannot do it at the moment . To give the company some credit, the project manager himself is coming on Monday to help the fitter speed things along. The real problem is mrs exlaser lol , she has never liked the mess that goes with doing any job, so the longer it goes on the more she gets up tight. If it’s not done by the end of next week she might just spontaneously combust 😂😂😂😂😀


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk .....did I miss something yesterday?
> How did you cut yourself so badly ?
> I am very squeamish.....can't even watch an injection. I sometimes try hard to watch hospital ops and just sometimes manage a couple of minutes.


Not a cut - I was bitten by a dog. Tore a hole about the size of an old penny out of my wrist and severed a tendon. I was 12 at the time.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Another cold start to the day here in beautiful Coventry lol . We are at the end of week two of the bathroom renovation and not having a shower is starting to be a right PITA. We promised it would take two to three weeks and it will be three weeks next Tuesday and there is no way it will be finished by then . I think it will be the end of that week . The problem is the company we are using normally have extra labour they can put on jobs if they fall behind, but they have covid problems so they cannot do it at the moment . To give the company some credit, the project manager himself is coming on Monday to help the fitter speed things along. The real problem is mrs exlaser lol , she has never liked the mess that goes with doing any job, so the longer it goes on the more she gets up tight. If it’s not done by the end of next week she might just spontaneously combust 😂😂😂😂😀



My good lady's the same, loves the end result but detests the mess and upheaval that happens while the jobs getting done.


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Another cold start to the day here in beautiful Coventry lol . We are at the end of week two of the bathroom renovation and not having a shower is starting to be a right PITA. We promised it would take two to three weeks and it will be three weeks next Tuesday and there is no way it will be finished by then . I think it will be the end of that week . The problem is the company we are using normally have extra labour they can put on jobs if they fall behind, but they have covid problems so they cannot do it at the moment . To give the company some credit, the project manager himself is coming on Monday to help the fitter speed things along. The real problem is mrs exlaser lol , she has never liked the mess that goes with doing any job, so the longer it goes on the more she gets up tight. If it’s not done by the end of next week she might just spontaneously combust 😂😂😂😂😀


With the shower out of action you’ll only have jugs of water to extinguish her .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2022)

As we all like looking at pictures here are ones of my model.


----------



## gavroche (20 Jan 2022)

Salut les amis (es).
Weather is nice so far, just had my lunch ( sandwich) so after a bit of digestion, off for a quicky ( bicycle ride I mean). 
A tout a l'heure!


----------



## Dirk (20 Jan 2022)

Sat on my sofa earlier and..........Boing!!
A spring broke and let fly.
It's one I repaired about 3 years ago, so it's lasted quite well.
Did another repair which will hopefully see this sofa out.
We're intending to buy a load of new furniture when we eventually move house.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jan 2022)

I made a fruit cake, had enough mixture to make a baby one too.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jan 2022)

The sun is shining and it's a massive 4 deg. 

We are having a roast chicken dinner today


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2022)

I was up relatively 'early' today to go and have a blood test.

I cycled to the health centre and went to park my bike. There was a very expensive-looking e-bike locked to the stand. Well, I say 'locked'... more like _barely_ locked! The owner clearly did not understand how his/her lock is supposed to work. It was a chunky d-lock and a long cable with a loop on either end. The d-lock should be for locking the bike and back wheel to the stand and the cable should be used to offer some (minor) security to the front wheel. Instead, the cable was used between frame and stand and the d-lock merely used as a massive padlock for the cable and not securing the frame at all. Neither wheel was linked through! Several thousand pounds worth of bike were being 'protected' by something which could be cut through in 5 seconds with a cheap tool. 

I was expecting my blood test result to be poor because I haven't been getting the regular exercise I need to keep my meds/clotting balance right. It seems as though getting back to my regular non-Christmas/NY eating pattern has helped though - I am 3/4 of the way back to the target figure. That means that I won't have my dosage messed about with - a right pain when the clinic does it, because it can takes months to settle down again when they do that.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2022)

That was mildly disappointing, lovely lunch in Cassilax but when we got down the club there was 14 of us there but no organiser's or helpers, so no bingo, a drink and some socializing then home, the bonus was a visit to the local One Stop for some chocolate, and my Good lady treated us.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jan 2022)

Just back another walk as it is so nice. That’s 10 miles for the day. Cuppa and a browse now then I’ll probably watch Antiques Road Trip and Pointless.


----------



## 12boy (20 Jan 2022)

ColinJ, l also am in blood thinners and l use something called Xarelto which I simply take without any testing or balancing. Per my doc it is as effective without the fuss. Have you thought of that? My insurance charges me 90 for 90 days worth on a
special mail order plan but the local pharmacy 90 for 30 days, so it ain't cheap. I have no idea how NHS works, though.
It is -7C at the moment with -16C with wind chill. It will get up to 3C and the wind will be 20-30 mph, so a lovely, sunny day. My buddy and I were to go for a walk and coffee but I don't know it would be a good idea to leave Mrs 12 alone for very long as we are having a lot of trouble with her meds. Many of the stupid pinheads who live here continue to refuse masks or show any sense with social distancing. Sometimes l am truly amazed by human behavior.
Be well and safe.....


----------



## 12boy (20 Jan 2022)

By the way, I googled "physio", as it isn't a term we use here. We do have physical therapy places which aid in recovery from injuries but they do not visit the home. I used them when I broke my pelvis and again after dislocating some fingers. How does that work there and what do they do for you? Just curious.


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> With the shower out of action you’ll only have jugs of water to extinguish her .


Who says I would bother. 😂 Experience has taught me what ever I do in this situation will be wrong.
So it’s easier to do nothing than something 😂😂😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> By the way, I googled "physio", as it isn't a term we use here. We do have physical therapy places which aid in recovery from injuries but they do not visit the home. I used them when I broke my pelvis and again after dislocating some fingers. How does that work there and what do they do for you? Just curious.


Physiotherapy is a three year degree course. Here’s a link to the NHS page where the role and qualifications are explained : https://www.healthcareers.nhs.uk/ex...try-requirements-and-training-physiotherapist
Here’s a link to free online Pilates lessons run by a fully qualified NHS Physiotherapist. She’s an excellent teacher with lessons for every age group.
: https://pilateslive.co.uk/


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> By the way, I googled "physio", as it isn't a term we use here. We do have physical therapy places which aid in recovery from injuries but they do not visit the home. I used them when I broke my pelvis and again after dislocating some fingers. How does that work there and what do they do for you? Just curious.


Well......on the NHS, if (and that is a big if) you can get appointments you would have to go to the hospital. Then there are private physios who will come to your house.....for a price. This one works for the NHS 4 days a week and is private the other day.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> ColinJ, l also am in blood thinners and l use something called Xarelto which I simply take without any testing or balancing. Per my doc it is as effective without the fuss. Have you thought of that? My insurance charges me 90 for 90 days worth on a
> special mail order plan but the local pharmacy 90 for 30 days, so it ain't cheap. I have no idea how NHS works, though.


That is one of the NOAC (*N*ovel *O*ral *A*nti-*C*oagulant) drugs.

They were fairly new when I started on warfarin back in 2012. I did have the choice to go onto a NOAC but at the time I decided to wait because doctors had about 60 years of experience with warfarin. I wanted a bit more time to see if NOACs turned out to be effective and safe. I haven't checked the research recently but I think that confidence in them has grown over the years. It could be time for me to reconsider...?

Hmm, it's a financially tricky decision to make here on the NHS system ('_damn commie healthcare_'! ) - my warfarin prescription is free, whereas a NOAC prescription would cost... actually, _that _would be free too! 

If I were on a NOAC, I wouldn't need the INR blood tests and I wouldn't have to think so hard about diet and exercise, at least from a clotting standpoint. I would be able to start taking much bigger doses of vitamins K2/D3 - I currently take modest doses because my INR might be trashed if I took more. There is a lot of evidence to suggest that more K2/D3 would be a _Very Good Thing_.

Did you need a kidney (or was it liver?) function test before going on Xarelto? And does that have to be checked again at a later date?


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Who says I would bother. 😂 Experience has taught me *what ever I do in this situation will be wrong.*
> So it’s easier to do nothing than something 😂😂😀



Join the club


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB and other brave soldiers.
> Even when fit I wouldn't have gone out in yesterdays temperatures and with that biting wind.
> Did it as a much younger man but not now.
> Hats off to you all.
> BTW.....I do have some decent winter gear but it is still tooooo cold for me.


Yesterday was OK, temperature was7-8C with a feels like of 4C. As we were gravel riding we were in woods, valleys, parks etc and protected from the wind until we got on the Bridgewater canal at Worsley. Then we were heading due west, straight in to a headwind, there always seems to be a headwind on the Bridgewater. Not a really cold one but one of those winds that dampens the conversation to "You alright?" 

I dress very carefully because if I get cold and tired I become utterly miserable. In winter I always carry spare clothing - base layer and rainjacket and if I put those on it's usually enough to warm me.

On the canal I had a very strange experience. Folk know I'm epileptic and for some sufferers flashing or strobe light can be a trigger but never for me. We were heading west, a bright clear day at around 2.00pm so the sun is beginning to drop. The sun was just in my left eyeline and catching the tops of the trees to create a strobe effect. At first it was irritating, then a flashing red light, I began to lose my depth perception and had to slow/stop when I saw people coming towards me. I wear clear glasses in winter and swapped these with one of my buddies for his sunglasses, then I pulled my cap peak down across the eye. This kept things under control and nothing happened but it felt very weird and I really struggled to see properly for around 8-10 miles. Not going to repeat that one in winter!


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry no tenderhooks!
> 
> It was a 1/32 Scalextric McLaren Mp4-21 in bright silver with Vodafone logos . Most of the sticky out bits were still attached , one little winglet missing near the air box . Should have some spare parts arriving soon . Bought on the bay .
> It has quite a lot of detail compared with the old models . Half a driver holding a detailed steering wheel with buttons on instead of a simple jelly mould driver . I think it may be the version which Lewis Hamilton tested before becoming an F1 driver .


C2985 or C2986?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> On the canal I had a very strange experience. Folk know I'm epileptic and for some sufferers flashing or strobe light can be a trigger but never for me. We were heading west, a bright clear day at around 2.00pm so the sun is beginning to drop. The sun was just in my left eyeline and catching the tops of the trees to create a strobe effect. At first it was irritating, then a flashing red light, I began to lose my depth perception and had to slow/stop when I saw people coming towards me. I wear clear glasses in winter and swapped these with one of my buddies for his sunglasses, then I pulled my cap peak down across the eye. This kept things under control and nothing happened but it felt very weird and I really struggled to see properly for around 8-10 miles. Not going to repeat that one in winter!


I don't (think that I) suffer from epilepsy but I really don't like that kind of strobing effect. I've had a couple of fast descents through trees in the winter where I was forced to slow right down because it was affecting me so much it was getting dangerous.


----------



## 12boy (20 Jan 2022)

Thanks Tenkay....perhaps I could become one....l am only 72, hateful and mean but l do kinda like to inflict pain. Pretty good fit, eh? Actually sounds like your guys work on prevention, i.e. Pilates, as well as recovery from an injury or illness.
ColinJ...my doc suggested this after a physical because my AFIB might need more than an aspirin to thwart a stroke. She did have a pretty complete bloodwork which did not show liver or kidney issues although my blood sugar, cholesterol and A1C ain't great. I have cut and gouged myself a few times and maybe it was a little slow to clot but not too bad. I do think your monitoring and testing would be a proper pain in the tuchus.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> I do think your monitoring and testing would be a proper pain in the tuchus.


It's not so bad for me now because...

I live less than 10 minutes away from the health centre where they do the blood tests.
I normally only need testing about every 6-8 weeks because my numbers remain stable unless my diet and/or exercise regime change. (Though my Covid vaccinations did spike the values for a week each time.)
They now do a finger prick test. A test used to involve taking a tube of blood from a vein and then several days for a result from the lab. Nowadays the test just needs one drop of blood on a slide and gives a result in 30 seconds.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Jan 2022)

Hello you lot

not been on here for a few days - I actually venture into "The Other Place" - not so bad - not come across anything too bad so far

but anyway

worse still - got sent to pick up for stuff from Dunelm that my wife had ordered
all went well until I got back to the car
reached to open the tailgate - didn't even touch it
and something went OOOWWWWWWWW!!!!!! in my back

dunno what - muscle not boney but I'm kinda stalled
bikes are not an option 

hopefully it'll be OK in the morning


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hello you lot
> 
> not been on here for a few days - I actually venture into "The Other Place" - not so bad - not come across anything too bad so far
> 
> ...


Heal well.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> all went well until I got back to the car
> reached to open the tailgate - didn't even touch it
> and something went OOOWWWWWWWW!!!!!! in my back


Ouch!

I had something similar happen to me last year. I hadn't tightened the clamp on my bike stand properly so the bike fell out. Diving to catch a 10 kg bike isn't like slip fielding a cricket ball! My back hurt for a few weeks after that.

GWS!


----------



## Rusty Nails (20 Jan 2022)

Going down to Cardiff Bay tomorrow morning to have breakfast with some friends followed by a long walk.
Retirement suits me.


----------



## 12boy (21 Jan 2022)

Ebiker....take time to heal and I hope it is soon.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jan 2022)

Morning


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2022)

Good morning. No apparent frost this morning and when I got the milk in the temperature felt better than yesterday.

It's a walking day with friends. Departure is 11.00 which is later than usual. We're only doing a five miler which starts and finishes Here We usually take a picnic and do 7-9 miles but it's too cold for sitting around with sandwiches so short walk and treating ourselves to a good pub lunch.

I'm part of the Zoe Covid study and have just signed up for three more studies covering heart disease, dementia and one on cancer which involves monitoring the gut "microbiome" basically the bacteria etc. which reside in the gut.

The gut one involves baking and eating a blue muffin coloured with blue food dye. Then one has to "monitor the transit through the gut." I think this is a polite way of saying check if your poo is blue. 

Sadly Chorley cases are still soaring. Little wonder I know so many people who are positive.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2022)

Morning. We have frost 

Gosh I struggled on Wordle this morning but made it. Haven’t failed so far but no doubt it will happen one morning


----------



## monkers (21 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. We have frost
> 
> Gosh I struggled on Wordle this morning but made it. Haven’t failed so far but no doubt it will happen one morning


I got it in two! I'll tell you how it happened later ~ funny story. Yesterday it took me four though. 

Anyway, good morning world. I hope all are keeping well. Last couple of days and evenings have been very busy, just with life and stuff, so precious little reading or sitting time. Today looks bright and cold here; cold enough for ice, so take excellent care out there.

We could compare Wordle stats on here without spoiling the daily game.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jan 2022)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Barnet. 
Wordle done, in 5 
Wordle 216 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
All the usual things to do today, and then a meeting of the escape committee this afternoon 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> I got it in two! I'll tell you how it happened later ~ funny story. Yesterday it took me four though.
> 
> Anyway, good morning world. I hope all are keeping well. Last couple of days and evenings have been very busy, just with life and stuff, so precious little reading or sitting time. Today looks bright and cold here; cold enough for ice, so take excellent care out there.
> 
> ...


We could. I'm 100% but I'd have to check the thread to see how many I've played. Plus you'll have to believe me as I've cleared my cache which deletes Wordle history.

Got it in three today. I've had a few close shaves with failure recently.

Wordle 216 3/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩0


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks,
It’s-3 at the moment, I think I’ll jump on the turbo this morning and ( virtually) cycle somewhere warm. Off to the theatre tonight to see “ Macbeth” ( should I have said “ The Scottish Play?”)
It’s being performed in a small studio at the local Arts centre, by a small troupe of ladies called “ The HandleBards”, as they cycle to their gigs. 
I’ll be masking up and being extra cautious. 
Stay safe and warm folks ☕️👍☀️


----------



## monkers (21 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> It’s-3 at the moment, I think I’ll jump on the turbo this morning and ( virtually) cycle somewhere warm. Off to the theatre tonight to see “ Macbeth” ( should I have said “ The Scottish Play?”)
> It’s being performed in a small studio at the local Arts centre, by a small troupe of ladies called “ The HandleBards”, as they cycle to their gigs.
> I’ll be masking up and being extra cautious.
> Stay safe and warm folks ☕️👍☀️


''The Handlebards''  Love it.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2022)

good morning everybody, new internet provider day today, old one has already switched of so no wifi at the moment, once my Good Lady stirs I'll connect up the new router.


----------



## Chief Broom (21 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  i expect its icy again boo  Interesting to read about the strobing effect that happens when out cycling....certainly get it here when im peddling down the lanes which are lined with birch/rowan/willow and the sun is low, i dont suffer from epilepsy but wonder if it might trigger something weird Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds style 
Starting to get sore eyes from riding so thats my next thing to fix...a visor or goggles maybe


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We could. I'm 100% but I'd have to check the thread to see how many I've played. Plus you'll have to believe me as I've cleared my cache which deletes Wordle history.
> 
> Got it in three today. I've had a few close shaves with failure recently.
> 
> ...



I have my browser set to clear all history when it shuts down. I've failed to complete wordle once so far.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> C2985 or C2986?


That is a good question . I was unaware of which one or ones they were . The one in the picture is Heikki Kovalinen. I have 2 cars the second car is number 22 which I assumed was Lewis Hamilton's first F1 car when he was Fernando Alons's team mate . I have bought some spare parts the front and rear wings are either damaged or missing . The front wing is number 1 so could easily be converted into Lewis's car .


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2022)

Morning. By george it's chilly. -2 here 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Yay! .........well, you know the score. 
Nippy out there at the moment, but a nice day forecast.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay! .........well, you know the score.
> Nippy out there at the moment, but a nice day forecast.




Fish Friday for Dirk


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2022)

On the news it says Meatloaf has died. He was 74 and the news says the cause of death won't be disclosed.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2022)

Morning all.
Our son and partner arrived yesterday and brought some nice belated christmas presents.
He insisted on taking us to the pub for lunch. Myself and MrsD had the pensioners lunch. Both had breaded mushrooms. I had ham, egg and chips while she had steak pudding, chips and peas.....very nice.
Breakfast today is croissants along with strawberries and cherries.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> On the news it says Meatloaf has died. He was 74 and the news says the cause of death won't be disclosed.


Yes, just listening to that news. Very sad.


----------



## Salad Dodger (21 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

2 degrees and overcast on Planet Thanet today. The forecast is for sunshine, but things will have to change quite a bit for that to happen.

I will need to walk round to the post office at the very least - a couple of eBay sales need posting.

Will Mrs Salad allow us to have a "fishy Friday" from the chip shop? I will have to wait and see.

Keep safe and keep well, everyone.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2022)

Well thats a bonus, disconnected the old Talk Talk router and put it away, unpacked then connected the Plusnet hub and it connected straight away and I have internet, I was expecting to have to wait till later in the day, it seems lively as well, just the wifi to set up later.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, a bright and breezy 5° here.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Well thats a bonus, disconnected the old Talk Talk router and put it away, unpacked then connected the Plusnet hub and it connected straight away and I have internet, I was expecting to have to wait till later in the day, it seems lively as well, just the wifi to set up later.



Well done! Grant yourself an honorary NVQ in Internet Fettling


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Jan 2022)

Morning all
Well - I'm awake and I managed to get out of bed - which was unexpected

been up for about an hour - but haven't ventured outside yet

I was concerned last night as the bloke opposite had put the wrong bin out

I didn;t feel up to limping over and knocking him up (stop sniggering at the back - we know who you are!!!)

anyway - this morning he has switched then round- so I can stop feeling guilty!

(OK - I say he - could be his wife - but then I have not seen any woman in sight putting bins out - no man free houses
Is it always a man's job???
asking for a friend!!!)


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2022)

We have now reached the dizzying heights of -1 here


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Morning all
> Well - I'm awake and I managed to get out of bed - which was unexpected
> 
> been up for about an hour - but haven't ventured outside yet
> ...


Yes. It is. It's my job to tell Mr WD which bins to put out.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. It is. It's my job to tell Mr WD which bins to put out.


MrsD always puts our bins out.


----------



## pawl (21 Jan 2022)

What’s all this Wordle malarkey First thing I do while I’m eating my Weetabix is four picks one word.Gets the old brain into gear ⚙️⚙️


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD always puts our bins out.


I'm not sure Mrs P knows where our bins live.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD always puts our bins out.


Well that is acceptable as you are very busy planning all next weeks pub meals, a very important job.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well that is acceptable as you are very busy planning all next weeks pub meals, a very important job.


You have no idea of the responsibility I bear.


----------



## pawl (21 Jan 2022)

Had a good day yesterday Went to Stoke to mrs P sister and her husband Went to Stone . Had walk along the canal Called in to a pub restaurant for a coffee It was a converted Joules brewery Went for lunch in Stone at Witherspoons Quite impressed Last time I went to Spoons I was not impressed Had half of Ruddles with my scampi and chips First alcoholic drink for three years Stopped drinking alcohol due to meds advising it might cause drowsiness


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Had a good day yesterday Went to Stoke to mrs P sister and her husband Went to Stone . Had walk along the canal Called in to a pub restaurant for a coffee It was a converted Joules brewery Went for lunch in Stone at Witherspoons Quite impressed Last time I went to Spoons I was not impressed Had half of Ruddles with my scampi and chips First alcoholic drink for three years Stopped drinking alcohol due to meds advising it might cause drowsiness


Did you hear me? *I SAID ARE YOU AWAKE!!!*


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jan 2022)

Mrs P has just got up and is watching the tennis. She was watching the tennis on her tablet and tells me the screen is fantastic for watching TV. I may have made a mistake with her Christmas present! The tennis season is here......

I did the ironing and put it away.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Mrs P has just got up and is watching the tennis. She was watching the tennis on her tablet and tells me the screen is fantastic for watching TV. I may have made a mistake with her Christmas present! The tennis season is here......
> 
> I did the ironing and put it away.


But that means the TV is free to watch cycling !!


----------



## GM (21 Jan 2022)

Morning all...Had to cancel my clinical trails appointment for this morning, a dodgy stomach to blame (must be nerves) 

Had an email yesterday telling me to expect a delivery of a big box with a big 'S' on it in the next 7 days 

A trip to the skip this afternoon is the highlight of the day

Wordle in 3, it could also be an answer to the Sweardle version 

Wordle 216 3/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jan 2022)

It's starting to warm up here, now up to 2 degrees! On a completely unrelated topic - Warts. I've had a wart on the back of my upper arm for several years, sometimes I absent mindedly pick at it. I've another on my rib cage, again it's been a constant companion over the years and has thwarted my ambitions to be a male model 😉
Anyway, they've gone. Over the last couple of weeks they have been shrinking and now are gone altogether leaving the skin smooth and blemish free. I'm aware that warts can and do spontaneously disappear. A quick bit of digging brought up a medical paper on PubMed:
_*"Regression of common viral warts after ChAdOx1-S COVID-19 vaccine"*_​I know that correlation is not causation and there may well be no link, but it's interesting to see them looking at this.
EDIT: I cut and pasted the text and can't unbold it in the editor.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning


Brass Monkey type morning?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That is a good question . I was unaware of which one or ones they were . The one in the picture is Heikki Kovalinen. I have 2 cars the second car is number 22 which I assumed was Lewis Hamilton's first F1 car when he was Fernando Alons's team mate . I have bought some spare parts the front and rear wings are either damaged or missing . The front wing is number 1 so could easily be converted into Lewis's car .


Number should be on the chassis underside.


----------



## pawl (21 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Did you hear me? *I SAID ARE YOU AWAKE!!!*






I am. The half of Ruddels finest has worn off by now


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jan 2022)

Another gorgeously sunny morning here. Been for a very little run, very slow and a few twinges from feet, hips, knees etc but otherwise very enjoyable.
Off to St Giles this afternoon, hopefully the sun will still be out. The windows look their best at this time of year due to the angle of the sun.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2022)

Wow. A massive 2 deg now.

We will be having the rest of the chicken today


----------



## monkers (21 Jan 2022)

When I Wordle I don't use a strict method, so my first word in is pretty random. This morning my other half showed me a youtube clip of a driver attacking a cyclist. I had just opened Wordle. ''Prize Prick'' we declared, so I made my first word 'prize' which gave me three greens to start the word. We looked at that and laughed. So I made my second word 'prick' and there it was! My first two try solution. I kid you not.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not sure Mrs P knows where our bins live.



Ditto, Mrs @BoldonLad doesn't know where they live, or, what day they go out


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Brass Monkey type morning?


Yes still - 4c at 10am, gone up to 2c now


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Number should be on the chassis underside.


I've looked on both and there aren't any .


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Jan 2022)

Afternoon all from coventry . Just a couple of updates .

1) Mrs exlaser spontaneous combustion event has moved a step forward . The bathroom fitter is off sick today , just the electrician here to day .🙁 The company and I have had words and they have promised to throw extra labour at the job next week . I am really looking forward explaining the situation to Mrs exlaser this evening 😂😀.

2) No need to worry about which bin to put out for us at the moment as our bin men are on strike 😀 . We haven’t had a bin collection since the week before Christmas.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2022)

Fish Fingers & Chips at the White Lion today - £3.95 - not worth cooking yourself at that price.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Fish Fingers & Chips at the White Lion today - £3.95 - not worth cooking yourself at that price.
> 
> View attachment 627568


I like fish fingers. Might get some next time I’m shopping. I’ve just had a roll with John West red salmon and beetroot and a cuppa.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all from coventry . Just a couple of updates .
> 
> 1) Mrs exlaser spontaneous combustion event has moved a step forward . The bathroom fitter is off sick today , just the electrician here to day .🙁 The company and I have had words and they have promised to throw extra labour at the job next week . I am really looking forward explaining the situation to Mrs exlaser this evening 😂😀.
> 
> 2) No need to worry about which bin to put out for us at the moment as our bin men are on strike 😀 . We haven’t had a bin collection since the week before Christmas.



Sounds like it really is the "winter of discontent" in your house


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2022)

I applied for my pension online. It's gone through and I can expect a first payment 4 weeks after my birthday. Hoorah


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all from coventry . Just a couple of updates .
> 
> 1) Mrs exlaser spontaneous combustion event has moved a step forward . The bathroom fitter is off sick today , just the electrician here to day .🙁 The company and I have had words and they have promised to throw extra labour at the job next week . I am really looking forward explaining the situation to Mrs exlaser this evening 😂😀.
> 
> 2) No need to worry about which bin to put out for us at the moment as our bin men are on strike 😀 . We haven’t had a bin collection since the week before Christmas.



Our green bin was emptied yesterday, but we won't have the blue bin emptied until the dispute is resolved.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've looked on both and there aren't any .


Car from 2008, C1240.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jan 2022)

Just back from a slow and steady 5k jog/walk with Mrs Tenkaykev. Coming past the allotments I think I heard a Cuckoo in the distance😎


Mo1959 said:


> I like fish fingers. Might get some next time I’m shopping. I’ve just had a roll with John West red salmon and beetroot and a cuppa.


I've just had a bowl of cous-cous with peas and chopped balsamic beetroot. It worked remarkably well - Cuisine in fact 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from a slow and steady 5k jog/walk with Mrs Tenkaykev. Coming past the allotments I think I heard a Cuckoo in the distance😎
> 
> I've just had a bowl of cous-cous with peas and chopped balsamic beetroot. It worked remarkably well - Cuisine in fact 😁


Too early for Cuckoos surely? Usually March at the earliest.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Too early for Cuckoos surely? Usually March at the earliest.


I might have been hallucinating as it was towards the end of my run, only heard it once and it may well have been something else. I'll pop back round the back of the allotments tomorrow and have a listen. I definitely heard a sparrow as they're building a nest in the guttering immediately above our bedroom window 😁


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I like fish fingers. Might get some next time I’m shopping. *I’ve just had a roll with John West* red salmon and beetroot and a cuppa.


Did John have lunch as well???


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I applied for my pension online. It's gone through and I can expect a first payment 4 weeks after my birthday. Hoorah


Did they tell you that it would be exactly 4 weeks? They told me that the day of the week is determined by (something or other) and awarded me enough to get me to one of those days falling between 2 and 3 weeks after my birthday***, and payments would be every 4 weeks after that.

I wrote to them asking them to switch it to weekly, but never got a reply so I'll wait and see what happens. Worst case scenario is that the original payment schedule applies.




*** I have actually _already _reached pension age (), but am not counting myself as a pensioner until I have been paid for the first time.


----------



## monkers (21 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I might have been hallucinating as it was towards the end of my run, only heard it once and *it may well have been something else*. I'll pop back round the back of the allotments tomorrow and have a listen. I definitely heard a sparrow as they're building a nest in the guttering immediately above our bedroom window 😁


Like a clock you mean?


----------



## Chief Broom (21 Jan 2022)

Afternoon folks  its meant to be 15mph winds but more like 40! Lots of Greylag geese in the field which seemed to excite the horse who suddenly got frisky and charged around scaring them off 
Cuckoo in Jan? that would be highly unlikely....but saying that i once saw a Swallow in December fly over Rosemarkie in the Highlands...where it was going or from who knows...but i know what i saw!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Did they tell you that it would be exactly 4 weeks? They told me that the day of the week is determined by (something or other) and awarded me enough to get me to one of those days falling between 2 and 3 weeks after my birthday***, and payments would be every 4 weeks after that.
> 
> I wrote to them asking them to switch it to weekly, but never got a reply so I'll wait and see what happens. Worst case scenario is that the original payment schedule applies.
> 
> ...




Yes. That's what they have said. My first payment is so much, then the next payment is the full monthly amount


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2022)

Came over with fatigue earlier so crashed out in bed ... THREE BL**DY HOURS !!!
Feeling better now
Late lunch will be home made soup with crusty cob n butter.


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Sounds like it really is the "winter of discontent" in your house



It normally is 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Our green bin was emptied yesterday, but we won't have the blue bin emptied until the dispute is resolved.


Our green bin collection was supposed to be yesterday too . It didn’t get collected.
From what I read in the local news. There should be a green bin collection normally for people next week then it’s a all out strike , so no collections at all .
I’ve all ready done two trips to the rubbish drop off point at war memorial park. 😀


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Our green bin collection was supposed to be yesterday too . It didn’t get collected.
> From what I read in the local news. There should be a green bin collection normally for people next week then it’s a all out strike , so no collections at all .
> I’ve all ready done two trips to the rubbish drop off point at war memorial park. 😀


Why can all the councils not have a 'universal' colour/collection scheme.
Our green is garden waste and on hold until April(ish)


----------



## Sterlo (21 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Why can all the councils not have a 'universal' colour/collection scheme.
> Our green is garden waste and on hold until April(ish)


Totally agree, for us green is our normal waste, blue for recycling and brown for garden. At the moment, the brown is still free collection for 12 months of the year but it wouldn't surprise me if they started charging for it. What did annoy me is that when I asked if I could have another brown bin a couple of years ago, I was told no, one is the limit. I can fill the bin with one grass cutting if we do front and back together. They wouldn't even back down when I said I was prepared to pay for another bin. I even offered to swap it for one of the blue ones as we had 2 when we moved in.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Totally agree, for us green is our normal waste, blue for recycling and brown for garden. At the moment, the brown is still free collection for 12 months of the year but it wouldn't surprise me if they started charging for it. What did annoy me is that when I asked if I could have another brown bin a couple of years ago, I was told no, one is the limit. I can fill the bin with one grass cutting if we do front and back together. They wouldn't even back down when I said I was prepared to pay for another bin. I even offered to swap it for one of the blue ones as we had 2 when we moved in.


Yours is same colouring as here then. They have started charging £35 I think for the brown bin now unless it is purely food waste rather than gardening. Why, I don’t know. 

Some councils have another container for glass but not here. Need to take them to a bottle bank yourself or sneak them in general waste


----------



## Sterlo (21 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yours is same colouring as here then. They have started charging £35 I think for the brown bin now unless it is purely food waste rather than gardening. Why, I don’t know.
> 
> Some councils have another container for glass but not here. Need to take them to a bottle bank yourself or sneak them in general waste


We're okay with glass in the recycling, we don't need to sort it (at the moment anyway)


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2022)

Green is normal bin. Red is for plastics and metal. Light blue is for glass. Dark blue is for paper and cardboard.


----------



## 12boy (21 Jan 2022)

Today I had a dental appt, that was already a month past my 6 month date. There was a little snow last night and Mrs 12 was freaking out I would get in a wreck so it was rescheduled for late Feb. I have AWD in both my Element and my CRV, and while a 15 minute trip may have taken 1/2 hour or more I could have gotten there just fine. She would go to a nursing home if left on her own and is very afraid something will happen to me. Discretion is the better part.....
There will be a little snow shovelling today and other necessary but boring as hell tasks to be done. If she doesn't mind l may wander over to the grocery store about a mile and a half away. It is -1C and not windy so that could be fun.
Be well and safe.


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Totally agree, for us green is our normal waste, blue for recycling and brown for garden. At the moment, the brown is still free collection for 12 months of the year but it wouldn't surprise me if they started charging for it. What did annoy me is that when I asked if I could have another brown bin a couple of years ago, I was told no, one is the limit. I can fill the bin with one grass cutting if we do front and back together. They wouldn't even back down when I said I was prepared to pay for another bin. I even offered to swap it for one of the blue ones as we had 2 when we moved in.


That’s the same system we have. Green bin is collected one week and blue and brown the next . No extra charge for the brown bin either. 
Tbh I am more interested in how big your garden is if you can fill your brown bin in one cut . 😀
I think even in the summer when I am cutting my lawns every couple of weeks it would take me two of even three months to fill my brown bin with just grass cutting .


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2022)

I've now setup the wifi, all devices are now back on line, Plusnet has so far been an improvement on Talk Talk. It looks like my new phone is set up so you can't set up a memory card as part of the internal memory, you can only have it as portable storage, I've got 32 gb to play with and only have 12 gb spare now, so far I've set the camera to save on to the SD card and I'll have to set other stuff to do the same, I'll have to keep an eye on how full the phone gets.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> That’s the same system we have. Green bin is collected one week and blue and brown the next . No extra charge for the brown bin either.
> Tbh I am more interested in how big your garden is if you can fill your brown bin in one cut . 😀
> I think even in the summer when I am cutting my lawns every couple of weeks it would take me two of even three months to fill my brown bin with just grass cutting .


We have blue recycling and black general household waste, They're collected on the same day of the week on alternate weeks. There's also a larger green garden waste bin which is collected fortnightly, it's an extra charge and takes some filling so neighbours often share a subscription.
The bin has to display a sticker showing the current year otherwise it doesn't get emptied. My sticker arrived earlier in the week and as i was scraping the old stickers off I saw the original which was back in 2011. If I'd had to guess I'd have said we'd had the service for 5-6 years!

OFF TOPIC: my " reply to post " button has disappeared from my phone. I've switched it off and back on again, all to no avail.🤔


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> It normally is 😂😂😂😂



I've seen on my Facebook Page that they are saying no collections at all in February and March.

https://www.coventry.gov.uk/info/250/bin_collection_calendar


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> That’s the same system we have. Green bin is collected one week and blue and brown the next . No extra charge for the brown bin either.
> Tbh I am more interested in how big your garden is if you can fill your brown bin in one cut . 😀
> I think even in the summer when I am cutting my lawns every couple of weeks it would take me two of even three months to fill my brown bin with just grass cutting .


We fill ours every time from spring onwards. We have a large back and large side garden. Front is smaller but has bushes.
Seemed a good idea when we bought it in 1982


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2022)

We have over 5 acres, so we can chuck our clippings etc wherever we want


----------



## pawl (21 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Totally agree, for us green is our normal waste, blue for recycling and brown for garden. At the moment, the brown is still free collection for 12 months of the year but it wouldn't surprise me if they started charging for it. What did annoy me is that when I asked if I could have another brown bin a couple of years ago, I was told no, one is the limit. I can fill the bin with one grass cutting if we do front and back together. They wouldn't even back down when I said I was prepared to pay for another bin. I even offered to swap it for one of the blue ones as we had 2 when we moved in.






I never put grass cuttings in the brown bin it goes in the composting bins along with veg waste and soft shrub trimmings


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jan 2022)

Moray has the best bins, a rather splendid bright purple for plastics


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jan 2022)

I haven't got a bin, just two old bags, one I put rubbish in, the second lives down stairs


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We fill ours every time from spring onwards. We have a large back and large side garden. Front is smaller but has bushes.
> Seemed a good idea when we bought it in 1982


If I had that much lawn , I think a ride on mower would be a must 😂😀


----------



## Sterlo (21 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> That’s the same system we have. Green bin is collected one week and blue and brown the next . No extra charge for the brown bin either.
> Tbh I am more interested in how big your garden is if you can fill your brown bin in one cut . 😀
> I think even in the summer when I am cutting my lawns every couple of weeks it would take me two of even three months to fill my brown bin with just grass cutting .


I've never measured it but we cut it usually once a fortnight in summer and the bin is virtually full every time. If we have any tree/hedge trimmings, we struggle to get them in and often have to visit the recycling centre ourselves. I've got about 8 trees to take down this year between us and next door so it'll be several trips for us.


----------



## Sterlo (21 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have over 5 acres, so we can chuck our clippings etc wherever we want


My god, we're in the presence of landed gentry


----------



## Juan Kog (21 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> My god, we're in the presence of landed gentry


Landed certainly, Gentry that’s debatable .


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2022)

Nearly time for Death in Paradise then I think I’ll have an early night for a change.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> My god, we're in the presence of landed gentry


Yeah right. NOT.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Landed certainly, Gentry that’s debatable .




Watch it you


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2022)

My emojis have gone wonky. They are at the top of the page and covering the writing instead of being at the bottom


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My emojis have gone wonky. They are at the top of the page and covering the writing instead of being at the bottom


They've walked out on me! 
Gone, but I do have the Post Reply at all times.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jan 2022)

Morning not too cold today at 4c, I'm going back to bed now


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jan 2022)

Good morning. Weather looks benign. I don't want to be awake so I'll finish my brew and try for another couple of hours kip before joining the Saturday Club Ride.

Wordled in four today. Could have been three but the last was a choice between two letters and I guessed wrongly.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2022)

Morning. A dull and breezy day but milder.

I kept going for the wrong option in Wordle today so took 5.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> If I had that much lawn , I think a ride on mower would be a must 😂😀


Thought about it many times over the years but never got round to it.
Now I pay someone to do the grunt work and when I am fit I mow the grass.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My emojis have gone wonky. They are at the top of the page and covering the writing instead of being at the bottom


When my emojis go wonky I find a change of undies sorts the problem out


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> When my emojis go wonky I find a change of undies sorts the problem out


Are you the new Drago?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2022)

Morning all.
I have to eat my words as I have no emojis.
Today is officially a chill day.....just dark washing to sort out.
Yesterday I got (nearly) mortally injured. I put a cardboard box in the car. Couldn't find it but something sliced across my fingers. Not terribly deep but it didn't half sting.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2022)

Time for a walk methinks


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you the new Drago?


No way.
I change mine at least every 3 weeks. Maybe less if they stick when I throw them at the wall


----------



## Paulus (22 Jan 2022)

Morning all, 
Wordle done in 5
Wordle 217 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟩
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
Currently listening to Tony Blackbum on the radio..
MrsP has an pre assessment at Chase Farm Hospital at lunchtime, so a drive over to Enfield later on is the order of the day.
A bit of essentials shopping from the local shops first thing, and then listen to the football on the radio this afternoon. 
Another busy day in paradise beckons. 
Stay safe everyone  
Ps. My emojis are now at the top blocking everything.


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks, its dark and cold but dry this morning, started with a better word this morning and did the wordle in 5.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2022)

Morning all  

Bit nippy last night.  
Still waiting for my Barbour slippers to arrive. I've 'phoned them twice and been assured they are on their way - we'll see.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2022)

Morning. We jave gone from -2 yesterday to +2 deg today. Positively balmy here.  . My emojis are still at the top of the page as well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2022)

Emoji should be at the bottom m rammed inconvenient of them to be up there


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks,
A splendid evening at the Arts Centre last night. The “ HandleBards” put on a superb performance of Macbeth, just three ladies but wonderfully talented and inventive.
There was a ladies Pashley bicycle on stage, connected to a turbo and powering the stage backdrop changes via a bicycle chain / gearing mechanism. The swords were bicycle pumps wrapped in foil, Macbeths crown was fashioned from inner tubes and reflectors, and many more little bike related touches. Pleased to say it was a full house. Really good to actually be able to go out to a performance 👍👑


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2022)

Got my Reply automatically back ...... but lost my emojis.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2022)

@PaulSB I see that Harvey Elliot is a guest at your game on Monday evening. He will be on the pitch before kick off.


----------



## Salad Dodger (22 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

It's a bright but chilly 1 degree on Planet Thanet today.

Today I will mainly be doing shopping: judging by the length of the list, we must be running low on practically everything. 

Stay safe, everyone and have a good day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, a bright and breezy 7° here.


----------



## Chief Broom (22 Jan 2022)

Morning folks [smiley] i really hoping the wind isnt too bad today. I cant be doing with rides that are ninety per cent grimace....
Re-Cuckoo's! April is when i start to hear them and being half cuckoo myself i like to imitate their call! Often ive gotten a response and the bird will come and investigate. The cuckoo in pic below did!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2022)

Enjoyed that  First time round Laggan Hill this year. It was muddy but I expected it so wore nobbly trail shoes so got a decent grip.

Some amount of storm damage been cleared up there. Peeps were saying there were around 40 trees down and I thought they were maybe exaggerating but seemed a pretty good estimate judging by the amount of chopped up timber lying at the side.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jan 2022)

Update on my post of a few days ago when I mentioned having heard a Cuckoo while out on my run. I didn’t hear a Cuckoo, I think I might be losing the plot as what I heard was a Woodpecker 😮🙁
Don’t know how I managed to conflate the two, it’s probably an age thing 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Update on my post of a few days ago when I mentioned having heard a Cuckoo while out on my run. I didn’t hear a Cuckoo, I think I might be losing the plot as what I heard was a Woodpecker 😮🙁
> Don’t know how I managed to conflate the two, it’s probably an age thing 😁


Oh dear...........I fail to see much comparison between them either  Even a pigeon might sound more like a Cuckoo! Lol


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB I see that Harvey Elliot is a guest at your game on Monday evening. He will be on the pitch before kick off.


Billy Elliot's younger brother?


----------



## GM (22 Jan 2022)

Morning all...I don't know why but the last couple of weeks I've not been waking up until at least 9am. Not complaining but when the better weather comes I'd like to get up earlier to make the most of it.

If my dodgy knee allows it there's an evening Brompton ride today which I'd like to do, and do a bit of night photography as well.

Wordle 217 3/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

I know my Lingo


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Billy Elliot's younger brother?


That's him.


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2022)

I've been for a bimble this morning, Stoneleigh, 26 miles, a ride that didn't go according to plan, I was going to do part of my Weston Under Wetherley route in reverse then stick an extra loop on the end to take me though Stoneleigh and home., I got out to Weston Under Wetherley and the road through to Cubington was closed, HS2 work, so I had to retrace my route back to the Leamington rd, turn left and ride a short distance on the Leamington road then turn right to get back on route. It was an early start, out by eight o clock, cold, murky at first but dry with no frost or ice and quiet roads. A good couple of hours out riding, I'm still very slow bur I'll have to put up with that for now, I enjoyed the ride. 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/81855449


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2022)

Late breakfast/brunch has just been consumed. Bacon and egg on toast. 
No red sauce
No brown sauce
Just natural as god created it.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2022)

Today we are having pizza and fries


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Today we are having pizza and fries


Think I’ll have spaghetti hoops on toast. Change from beans


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Today we are having pizza and fries


More info required.
What topping is on your pizza ?
I tend to buy basic then add more cheese, tomato, onion etc


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Today we are having pizza and fries


pizza with no mushrooms and flies...........


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Today we are having pizza and fries chips


😁😉


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Jan 2022)

Went mad and made soup yesterday 
we had some left over lentils - so the soup is lentil, carrot, leeks , parsnip (shhhh - not tell my wife!) and some ginger 

tastes wonderful so we are having it for lunch with some Tiger bread

yum!


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2022)

Two from my Facebook page today


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> 😁😉


I was trying to be posh. Do you mind


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> More info required.
> What topping is on your pizza ?
> I tend to buy basic then add more cheese, tomato, onion etc




A meat feast one


----------



## monkers (22 Jan 2022)

Woke up this morning with a badly dislocated shoulder, an ache in the other arm from another booster jab yesterday, an abcess in my mouth, and a really bad headache.

To top all that, I thought I was playing Wordle and now Paypal has charged me for 103 tickets to see Mamma Mia!

It turned out that STALLS was not the Wordle word of the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2022)

Rats. I've just seen a nice pair of jeans. However my New years resoluton was to not buy anymore jeans so I will walk away from them . I am being a good girl 🤣


----------



## monkers (22 Jan 2022)

Ok I made up the bit about paypal, and the bad shoulder and bad arm are the same side, otherwise the usual sorry carcass is today feeling a bit sorrier for itself. I feel the need for a deep wallow and a return to bed.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> A meat feast one


Ohh yummy


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Think I’ll have spaghetti hoops on toast. Change from beans


Are you sure you and welsh dragon are not uni students? 
When my daughter was at uni I think that’s all she ate . Spaghetti or beans on toast one day then pizza the next and just kept alternating . Oh and carrot cake, well you have to have veg in your diet don’t you . 😂😂


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jan 2022)

Been out for a slow 30 miles with nice views around the Dalmeny estate. Got back in time to see the second half of Auchinleck Talbot v Hearts. I don’t normally watch football but I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2022)

My new slippers have finally arrived.
They said they would be here on Monday. 
Knock on the door 30 minutes ago and it was the DPD man. Good job I was in.






They're very warm!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Are you sure you and welsh dragon are not uni students?
> When my daughter was at uni I think that’s all she ate . Spaghetti or beans on toast one day then pizza the next and just kept alternating . Oh and carrot cake, well *you have to have veg in your diet don’t you* . 😂😂


I stopped eating meat as soon as I had to cook it for myself as a student and face what it actually is!  

I used to make a huge vat of veggie curry on Sunday afternoon and have a bowl of that every every evening. There was just enough to last a week, so I only cooked once a week, apart from boiling some rice each time.

By the time I left uni I was down to 10 st 10 lbs, which is a bit scrawny for a medium build man 6' 1" tall (68 kg, 1.86 m).



Ooh, exciting - I just managed to get a copy of my fledgling puzzle game working on my new phone! 

The changes I made to the game to only use a screen's 'safe area' worked. (Avoid displaying in areas containing selfie cameras, notifications, curved corners etc.) The game loads up nice and quickly on this modern phone. My slow old phone's screen went blank for about 5 or 6 seconds while the game was loading, which was disconcerting and irritating. I'll still try to make it load faster on the old phone though so people with similar older devices would have no problems with it.

I am looking at this realistically - this game is never going to be another viral hit like '_Wordle_'. I can't see huge numbers of people wanting to play it, but I will try to get it onto the Google Play Store in the next few months anyway and see if I can get a significant number of people to play regularly. If I could earn a few hundred pounds a year from it then that would be enough to pay for 3 or 4 trips a year to Devon.

There is a text-based game further down my game development pipeline. I knocked up a prototype years ago to prove the concept and it was quite interesting. I don't want to give away any details though in case anybody rips off the idea and does it before I get round to it. Let's just say it is like one of those wordfinder puzzles on steroids!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2022)

We had the pizza but Didn't bother with the fries/chips


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Rats. I've just seen a nice pair of jeans. However my New years resoluton was to not buy anymore jeans so I will walk away from them . I am being a good girl 🤣


Go on. If it makes you feel any better I ordered another pair of trainers! 

I had another walk earlier so that’s about 11 miles for the day. No wonder I keep buying shoes. Lol.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2022)

Steak and chips with carrots and broccoli for us tonight. Yum yum!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Steak and chips with carrots and broccoli for us tonight. Yum yum!


Not sure about the veggies, mushrooms and onion rings for me!


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Rats. I've just seen a nice pair of jeans. However my New years resoluton was to not buy anymore jeans so I will walk away from them . I am being a good girl 🤣



Mrs @BoldonLad usually justifies such totally unnecessary purchases with the words “well, I am worth it”.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Steak and chips with carrots and broccoli for us tonight. Yum yum!



That’s what we had last night. Tonight is Chicken tikka massalla


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2022)

I just did my usual trick of starting to do one thing, but ending up doing another... 

My sister rang while I was testing my puzzle game safe zone handler. The call finished about 30 minutes ago. I just found myself checking out word lists for the word game that I mentioned earlier, though I had ordered myself not to work on that one until I have finished the first game!

But, while I am at it: Dear Education First... you may be an international organisation, but how about making sure that the lists of English words on your UK website use (British) English spellings not the American ones?

When I do that word game, I will include an option for UK or US spellings.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Mrs @BoldonLad usually justifies such totally unnecessary purchases with the words “well, I am worth it”.



Unfortunately i don't have much room left in my wardrobe to fit any more in😁


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Go on. If it makes you feel any better I ordered another pair of trainers!
> 
> I had another walk earlier so that’s about 11 miles for the day. No wonder I keep buying shoes. Lol.




You must have 50 squillion pairs now 🤣🤣


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Unfortunately i don't have much room left in my wardrobe to fit any more in😁



Option 1: take over some (or all) of Mr @welsh dragon ’s wardrobe. 

Option 2: new, bigger wardrobe


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Option 1: take over some (or all) of Mr @welsh dragon ’s wardrobe.
> 
> Option 2: new, bigger wardrobe




Errrr I might already have done that. However I did consign his clothes to the spare bedroom 😂


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jan 2022)

Just enjoying a nice glass of Porter, " Daft Days " from Bellfield Brewery in Edinburgh. A delightfully rich taste. We usually visit the Tap room when we visit Edinburgh, next trip is scheduled for March 😎


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2022)

Off to Minehead tomorrow morning for an overnighter at our best mates place.
Sunday lunch is on offer as well.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Off to Minehead tomorrow morning for an overnighter at our best mates place.
> Sunday lunch is on offer as well.


At your place?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2022)

Nobody about this morning? Bunch of sleepy heads.

I have just got back a 5 mile plod which was a bit of a struggle. Even although I was barely over 11 minute miles, the heart rate was way up with the effort of just keeping the legs working these days. Sometimes wonder how much longer I will manage to keep going.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB I see that Harvey Elliot is a guest at your game on Monday evening. He will be on the pitch before kick off.


I didn't know Dave. Thanks. You seem to know more about goings on at Ewood than me. Are you a closet Rover? 

Massive game Monday against 'Boro. They are seventh and seven points behind us. With a win we go second. Monday night is going to show what our lads are made of. Biggest game of the season so far. Last time we got beat the following game we were immense. 


monkers said:


> Woke up this morning with a badly dislocated shoulder, an ache in the other arm from another booster jab yesterday, an abcess in my mouth, and a really bad headache.
> 
> To top all that, I thought I was playing Wordle and now Paypal has charged me for 103 tickets to see Mamma Mia!
> 
> ...


Love it. Brilliant!! 

I got Wordle at line three today but decided two other possibilities were more likely so ended up with line five. Still 100% though 

Wordle 218 5/6

⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩⬛
🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I didn't know Dave. Thanks. You seem to know more about goings on at Ewood than me. Are you a closet Rover?
> 
> Massive game Monday against 'Boro. They are seventh and seven points behind us. With a win we go second. Monday night is going to show what our lads are made of. Biggest game of the season so far. Last time we got beat the following game we were immense.
> 
> ...


I admit that I do keep an eye on Rovers.
I last visited your ground many years ago when the stand was newish and you were owned by Jack whathisname.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2022)

``Good day people. Looks like a decent day is dawning, dry and mild. Granddaughter is coming this afternoon and it's film club this evening. Film club takes place monthly November to March. On our row four households are great friends, 38-39 years or so. Been through a lot together. Each households chooses and hosts a film and we all get together. Thanks to Covid this the first since February 2020.

Me? WOWSER! Today looks busy. Apparently I didn't do enough cooking last week and I'm expected to feed me and Mrs P every night this week.  I keep a task list on my phone. Just had a scan through that and there's loads of minor things I should do. So it's going to be:

Menu planning 
Aldi dash
Check America flights for October
Work through Task List***
*** some of this is incredibly mundane, check when WBA tickets go on sale, order meds, read utility meters. Thing is without a list I forget - completely. Life would be quieter.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks. Strange dreams last night, I think influenced by having watched a few episodes of “ Foundation “ on Apple TV.
Nothing planned for today, might go for a run if I can get “Mo-tivated” 😁
Time for coffee ☕️
Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Unfortunately i don't have much room left in my wardrobe to fit any more in😁


You really must meet MrsD.
We have 4 bedrooms and every wardrobe is rammed.
Her latest "must have" is a pair of ankle boots. Aside from the fact she hasn't properly walked outside for nearly 12 months her "shoe wardrobe" is equally rammed


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I admit that I do keep an eye on Rovers.
> I last visited your ground many years ago when the stand was newish and you were owned by Jack whathisname.


Good man. It was Walker. Uncle Jack as he is fondly remembered to this day. He brought Kenny to Ewood. Which reminds me.

On the M62 from the Leeds direction there's a point where the road is high above a valley to the right and a reservoir on the left with a big water tower. I was heading towards Manchester around midday, Five Live on the radio, probably at 75-80mph when the sports news came on "Kenny Dalglish has joined Blackburn Rovers as manager." Quite how I stayed out of that reservoir will never be known.

Great days!


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Off to Minehead tomorrow morning for an overnighter at our best mates place.
> Sunday lunch is on offer as well.


You always make me smile (in a nice way) with that phrase......"best mates". It reminds me of the old Noddy and Big Ears joke.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2022)

Oh yes I need to shop:

 New bib longs - current ones are disgraceful 
New saddlebag
Tyre glider tyre lever - prepared to risk it
New light battery**
** current rechargeable one is 10.5 years old and just beginning to have shortened running time. Last two rides it only lasted +/- 4.5 hours.
On the side it says I need a "18650 Lithium ion, 3.7V, 2400 mAh, 2 Amp, PROTECTED" It means nothing to me......... Vienna.......

Enough procrastinating. I will return at elevenses with an exciting update.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2022)

Morning all 



classic33 said:


> At your place?


Can't see anything in my post that would suggest that.


Dave7 said:


> You always make me smile (in a nice way) with that phrase......"best mates". It reminds me of the old Noddy and Big Ears joke.


Don't think I know that joke.


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2022)

Good morning people, smilie bar back where it should be, good. Carer was here at seven, apparently she first knocked at six but we didn't hear her, family gathering this morning, and I must do the ironing later, we're running out of clean clothes.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> Can't see anything in my post that would suggest that.
> ...


Twas a teenage joke.
Noddy walks down the road, meets the postman and says "I am off to meet my very best friend Bigears"
Then he meets the police man and tells him "I am off to meet my very best friend Bigears.
(Add as many characters as you want)
Eventually he arrives at Bigears house and knocks on the door.
Bigears opens the door and says "what do you want you little wooden headed b*stard.

I did say it was a teenage joke


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> You really must meet MrsD.
> We have 4 bedrooms and every wardrobe is rammed.
> Her latest "must have" is a pair of ankle boots. Aside from the fact she hasn't properly walked outside for nearly 12 months her "shoe wardrobe" is equally rammed




Good job Mrs D 😂😂


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2022)

Morning. 3 deg here at the moment 


Stay safe peeps.


Ooh oooh. My emoji have returned from their wondering


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh oooh. My emoji have returned from their wondering


I wonder where they were? 

I feel better after a soak in the bath and a bowl of porridge. Looking forward to a decent night on the telly for a change. For as long as I can remember Sunday evenings have been the best night of the week.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I wonder where they were?


They were in the bath with you


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I must do the ironing later, we're running out of clean clothes.


Pedant Alert . Surely you mean your running out of clothes that have been laundered but not ironed . 

Oh and Good Morning All


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Twas a teenage joke.
> Noddy walks down the road, meets the postman and says "I am off to meet my very best friend Bigears"
> Then he meets the police man and tells him "I am off to meet my very best friend Bigears.
> (Add as many characters as you want)
> ...


I must be a bit slow this morning. I don't get it?


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2022)

Anyone else seen this? 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-60091753


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Anyone else seen this?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-60091753


Yes, very strange!


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, very strange!



It is.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2022)

Good morning all. 
A cloudy and grey day here.
I failed at wordle this morning. 
Pancakes with sliced banana and maple syrup for breakfast later.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I must be a bit slow this morning. I don't get it?


It was funny 60 years ago


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Anyone else seen this?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-60091753


Am I just sick, or did anyone else laugh?


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jan 2022)

Mrs Tenkaykev was chatting with ex work colleagues yesterday. One of them was explaining that they had a Caravan that they use for holidays. Mrs Tenkaykev said she could never manage the towing, and her friend  explained that the Caravan is kept in storage ( down Seaton way I think) The storage company tows it to whatever site her friend wants, then her and her husband just drive to that site. When they leave, the caravan is taken back into storage. 
Something I wasn’t aware of and quite a good idea .


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Anyone else seen this?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-60091753


BoJo has been doing that for years


----------



## Salad Dodger (23 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev was chatting with ex work colleagues yesterday. One of them was explaining that they had a Caravan that they use for holidays. Mrs Tenkaykev said she could never manage the towing, and her friend explained that the Caravan is kept in storage ( down Seaton way I think) The storage company tows it to whatever site her friend wants, then her and her husband just drive to that site. When they leave, the caravan is taken back into storage.
> Something I wasn’t aware of and quite a good idea .


I believe that the Caravan Club offer this facility on some of their sites. Others offer a "full season pitch" i.e. they store a van in Winter, drag it onto a pitch in Spring and leave it there till the end of the season.
CAVEAT: it is about 4 years since we sold our campervan and lapsed club membership. Things may have changed in that time......


----------



## Salad Dodger (23 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

It's a tropical nearly 6 degrees on Planet Thanet today, but dull and overcast.

Croissants for breakfast. Yum!

No specific plans for today, but I will probably bimble into town as I need some multi vitamin tablets and glucosamines.

Keep well and stay safe, everyone.


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev was chatting with ex work colleagues yesterday. One of them was explaining that they had a Caravan that they use for holidays. Mrs Tenkaykev said she could never manage the towing, and her friend explained that the Caravan is kept in storage ( down Seaton way I think) The storage company tows it to whatever site her friend wants, then her and her husband just drive to that site. When they leave, the caravan is taken back into storage.
> Something I wasn’t aware of and quite a good idea .



Surly the storage costs money and they miss out on making money by hiring it out.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2022)

Salad Dodger said:


> and glucosamines.


Do you think they make any difference? I'm not convinced.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, a dull 7° today.
Watched the first two episodes of the Irish/Belgian Hidden Assets thriller last night, taped from BBC4. Looks good. We recognised some of the aerial shots of Antwerp from coverage of bike races


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jan 2022)

Just remembered that we're out for lunch today. The local pub has just reopened their kitchen. Mrs Tenkaykev are booked in for Sunday lunch at 1:00. We popped in for coffee after our organised walk on Tuesday and I noticed there were about three local cask ales available 🍺👍


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just remembered that we're out for lunch today. The local pub has just reopened their kitchen. Mrs Tenkaykev are booked in for Sunday lunch at 1:00. We popped in for coffee after our organised walk on Tuesday and I noticed there were about three local cask ales available 🍺👍


There's a lovely little cafe run by the local butcher and his family next to Aldi. This looks like good value for next Friday evening.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> There's a lovely little cafe run by the local butcher and his family next to Aldi. This looks like good value for next Friday evening.


That does look like a great deal, far better than one of the chain type pub lunches. When we ate at a pub on the quay just after Christmas, one of our group just wanted beans on toast. When it arrived it consisted of a couple of huge doorsteps and what must have been the best part of a whole tin of baked beans, all for the princely sum of £3.50 👍


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> There's a lovely little cafe run by the local butcher and his family next to Aldi. This looks like good value for next Friday evening.



Looks good to me.


----------



## pawl (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Am I just sick, or did anyone else laugh?





I did exactly the same.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

Just enjoyed a food of the gods breakfast...... seeded toast with butter and MARMITE.
Went a bit heavy with the MARMITE but it was very enjoyable.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, very strange!




That's just the sort of thing the Irish would do.. I have no doubt someone will say somethng regarding my reply. .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Jan 2022)

Morning all

I have no idea how you lot post stuff before 9!!

I can;t get my brain working before that - $deity knows what I used to do at work
or, for that matter, how I drove there!

anyway - back has been 'off' for a few days - pulled a muscle or something - so no cycling 
even more annoying is that the last ride has disappeared from Strava
it was there when I got home but seemed to have trouble downloading to the main system when I finished it
My wife gets a text message when I go out so she can see where I go - and hopefully if I stop for too long she will ring for an ambulance!!!
anyway - she reckons that when she looked I seemed to be wandering at random all over Warrington - when in reality I just skirted the West part of it and headed home
Think it must have gone totally screwy sometime around then
may be due to lack of storage - which I can't upgrade!

as a result Strava makes it look like I haven;t been out for over a week!


on the good side a nice lady has asked to follow me on it!
seems like a nice person
not sure why a young (looking from her profile picture) from the USA wants to follow some old fat bald bloke from Widnes - but clearly my charms haven't diminished over the years
I do wonder why her profile seems to mention a web site with the words 'pussy finder' in it
wonder if she thinks I like cats as well??


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jan 2022)

Morning


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning


Morning ????,
You have the nerve to say "morning" when the day is nearly gone .
I have been up 4 1/2 hours.
Mind you, I am about to go back for a kip shortly.


----------



## GM (23 Jan 2022)

Morning all... Late again, still I've done the Wordle, Sudoku, Codeword and a card game 

Wordle 218 4/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Am I just sick, or did anyone else laugh?


errrr.........well........no you mention it...................


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you think they make any difference? I'm not convinced.


Yes, I do. I've been taking 500mg daily for perhaps ten years at the suggestion of my GP. At the time I had early onset arthritis (obviously still have) in my left hip and this certainly seemed to ease things. Since then I've been able to get rid of the discomfort completely through exercises and stretches, good advice and shoe supports from a friend who is a podiatrist.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2022)

It's elevenses. I've had a successful morning and bought a load of cycle kit!  Menu is planned for the week and I'm off to Aldi as soon as I finish my coffee. Plenty of other incredibly mundane tasks completed. A good result so far.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Anyone else seen this?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-60091753


Similar story from a few years ago. A polling station shut early, with staff given a police escort away. A woman wheeled into the booth, and helped to leave her mark on the paper. Staff took issue with the "help" being given, found that she'd not have been able to do so unaided due to being dead.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> That's just the sort of thing the Irish would do.. I have no doubt someone will say somethng regarding my reply. .


You'll have made a note of the County mentioned?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Similar story from a few years ago. A polling station shut early, with staff given a police escort away. A woman wheeled into the booth, and helped to leave her mark on the paper. Staff took issue with the "help" being given, found that she'd not have been able to do so unaided due to being dead.


Being dead is a feeble excuse innit


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

I was up at 0530 and as threatened have been back to bed. Seriously crashed out for 90 minutes then BUMP was awake.
Going to watch golf then footy on tv


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2022)

I like the way that you are showing your Wordle progress without the pictures giving away the answers. I will pinch that idea for my game(s). 

Wordle 218 4/6

⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Actually, that gives me a great idea... I will get the game to make an animation showing progress from start to finish, but with the pieces made invisible. That way, a player can prove that they solved the game without giving a puzzle spoiler. 

This is why I never finish my games - I keep adding new features and fiddling about with colours, shapes etc.!


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll have made a note of the County mentioned?


I'm listening to the Young Dubliners album at the moment, " Follow me up to Carlow " 🎻


----------



## gavroche (23 Jan 2022)

Salut. Lazy day today, no motivation to do much. Took Molly for a walk, played with her for a bit, took two links off my wife's watch as she was complaining it was too loose,and did my two puzzles on the laptop ,
I did think about going for a ride but that is as far as I got so maybe tomorrow ?
Whilst walking Molly earlier,a motorbike was coming towards me from a long way off, and because it had three main lights on, one on top and two on the side, it looked like a lit up christmas tree on the road. Can't fail to see it.
Right, back to doing nothing now, how exciting is that?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll have made a note of the County mentioned?



I did. And the town.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm listening to the Young Dubliners album at the moment, " Follow me up to Carlow " 🎻


Excellent......always a great sound


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2022)

Afternoon all, today's dinner has been prepped and is ready to start cooking.
Half shoulder of lamb, the spuds have been par boiled for roasting, as have the parsnips. The spring greens, swede, and carrots are all prepped. Dinner will be about 3.30.

I have just signed up with Discovery + so I can get Eurosport for the new cycling season. It was on offer at half price, £29.99 for the year. There does seem to be a lot of other channels on there as well. It'll be better to watch the cycling on the telly as you can cast it onto the big screen.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

gavroche said:


> Salut. Lazy day today, no motivation to do much. Took Molly for a walk, played with her for a bit.


Ludo ?
Tiddlywinks?
Snap ?


----------



## gavroche (23 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Ludo ?
> Tiddlywinks?
> Snap ?


Just throwing balls.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

gavroche said:


> Just throwing balls.


I am tempted to do a Classic and ask if the dog can throw them far.......but I won't do that


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> Afternoon all, today's dinner has been prepped and is ready to start cooking.
> Half shoulder of lamb, the spuds have been par boiled for roasting, as have the parsnips. The spring greens, swede, and carrots are all prepped. Dinner will be about 3.30.
> 
> I have just signed up with Discovery + so I can get Eurosport for the new cycling season. It was on offer at half price, £29.99 for the year. There does seem to be a lot of other channels on there as well. It'll be better to watch the cycling on the telly as you can cast it onto the big screen.


I signed up for it last year and found the coverage so awful I rarely bothered watching.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I signed up for it last year and found the coverage so awful I rarely bothered watching.


If it's that bad, I can always cancel at the end of the year.
Was it the commentators? I know that Sean Kelly can be a bit hard on the hearing after a while, and I have heard the Carlton Kirby can be a bit shouty at times.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jan 2022)

Been out for a little walk, mostly overcast but odd moments of Spring-like sunshine. Several hearings of a woodpecker drumming.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been out for a little walk, mostly overcast but odd moments of Spring-like sunshine. Several hearings of a woodpecker drumming.


Greater spotted, or lesser spotted?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> Greater spotted, or lesser spotted?


I'd say Lesser Spotted as he only heard it/them.


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2022)

Family gathering this morning, almost a full house, two missing.


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Oh yes I need to shop:
> 
> 
> New light battery**
> ...


@PaulSB keep us posted on your search. I’m on the look out for a reliable ( non exploding when charging) replacement battery pack . I’m very wary of the Ebay Chinese battery packs .


----------



## shep (23 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Family gathering this morning, almost a full house, two missing.
> 
> View attachment 627847


Which one is Jim?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

shep said:


> Which one is Jim?


The one on the right.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been out for a little walk, mostly overcast but odd moments of Spring-like sunshine. Several hearings of a woodpecker drumming.


Are you sure it wasn't a Cuckoo...😉


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jan 2022)

Just back from lunch which was very good. We had the nut roast which came with Yorkshire pud, cauliflower cheese, sprouts, roasted parsnips and roast potatoes. All washed down with a pint of " Speak Out " from local brewery, Barefaced Brewing. Really struggled to finish it but just about managed. We were sitting having a bit of a post meal natter when the waitress asked if we would like to see the dessert menu. We were both stuffed but decided to just take a look.
And that's how I ended up with a portion of Sticky Toffee Pudding that was about the size of a half housebrick! After a mile walk back from the pub I'm just about ready for a nap.


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2022)

shep said:


> Which one is Jim?



???


----------



## shep (23 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> ???


The Royal Family.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Anyone else seen this?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-60091753



Very strange, unless the State Pension in Ireland is much greater than here in UK.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from lunch which was very good. We had the nut roast which came with Yorkshire pud, cauliflower cheese, sprouts, roasted parsnips and roast potatoes. All washed down with a pint of " Speak Out " from local brewery, Barefaced Brewing. Really struggled to finish it but just about managed. We were sitting having a bit of a post meal natter when the waitress asked if we would like to see the dessert menu. We were both stuffed but decided to just take a look.
> And that's how I ended up with a portion of Sticky Toffee Pudding that was about the size of a half housebrick! After a mile walk back from the pub I'm just about ready for a nap.
> 
> View attachment 627867


Oh that looks delicious. Funny how you can always squeeze pudding in even when you think you’re stuffed.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> *Am I just sick,* or *did anyone else laugh*?



No, and Yes


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> No, and Yes


Sometimes I’m never sure as I’m afraid the sense of humour in the prison service would be frowned upon in other circles.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> *Do you think they make any difference? I'm not convinced.*



We take them, not totally convinced, but, on the other hand, they don't seem to be doing any harm (except to my bank balance).


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2022)

shep said:


> The Royal Family.



I'd forgotten them.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh that looks delicious. Funny how *you can always squeeze pudding in even when you think you’re stuffed. *



It is not possible to be too stuffed to eat a pudding  IMHO.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2022)

I’ve stuck The Green Planet on. It’s usually interesting.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> @PaulSB keep us posted on your search. I’m on the look out for a reliable ( non exploding when charging) replacement battery pack . I’m very wary of the Ebay Chinese battery packs .


Will do. I've emailed the UK distributor for Lezyne and hope they can help.


----------



## shep (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sometimes I’m never sure as I’m afraid the sense of humour in the prison service would be frowned upon in other circles.


My lad's an officer in YOI and I'm sure you know what they're like, you need that sense of humour and I genuinely think the World is a poorer place without it.

It can be easy to offend people I believe. 😉


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve stuck The Green Planet on. It’s usually interesting.


Am I missing something......its not on till 1900


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Am I missing something......its not on till 1900


Are all episodes on the iplayer?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> Are all episodes on the iplayer?


No idea tbh


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jan 2022)

We don’t get LS around here. We get a very few green but I’ve just looked them up and they rarely drum. So a GS in all probability 👍


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> And that's how I ended up with a portion of Sticky Toffee Pudding that was about the size of a half housebrick! After a mile walk back from the pub I'm just about ready for a nap.


Hmm - I wouldn't mind tackling that! 




Oh dear, I've just had an embarrassing flashback... 



ColinJ said:


> I once had a meal in Keswick with my girlfriend and stepdaughter. We'd been out walking on the fells all day so I was really hungry, but the food took ages to arrive. As a result, the 2 pints of strong lager I drank went straight to my head and I was chuckling merrily as we ate the main course.
> 
> We liked the look of the Sticky Toffee Pudding, so when the waiter came over and asked about desserts I announced in a slow, thunderous, slurring, crowd-silencing voice - "*My... girlfriend... would... love... a... big... stiffee*.............. er, tocky pudding!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Am I missing something......its not on till 1900


It was a repeat. That’s the new one on now. 
I enjoyed Around the World in 80 days.


----------



## Salad Dodger (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you think they make any difference? I'm not convinced.


Mrs Salad had trouble with a knee years ago, and doctor suggested that they would be beneficial, so she started taking them. Her knees still give her a bit of pain from time to time but by no means all the time. 
I cannot offer any real evidence of efficacy. However, she thought it worth a try, and, as I was having problems with a shoulder, I started taking them too.
At about £4 for 90 tablets they don't break the bank and I feel they keep some of the aches and pains away.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It was a repeat. That’s the new one on now.
> I enjoyed Around the World in 80 days.


I'll catch up with Fogg on the iplayer, i was watching Spurs capitulate to Chelski yet again


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Jan 2022)

Just done today's Wordle - SCARY - just snuk in on the last line!!

anyway - cottage pie for tea tonight
we have an arrangement - I make the pie - my wife does the gravy to go on it

Also had visitors - brother-in-law plus partner and son came round 

strange to have visitors - only son and his family have been here since the start of Covid - yesterday SIL came round - today BIL

not sure I can cope with all the excitement!!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jan 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just done today's Wordle - SCARY - just snuk in on the last line!!


I put in “ SCARY” hoping to solve it in one, but it said it was the wrong word😁 
Did manage to get it in three today, more by luck than judgement.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2022)

Apparently, Boris _WAS_ interviewed by the police about the 'work parties' at Downing Street...


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Apparently, Boris _WAS_ interviewed by the police about the 'work parties' at Downing Street...



We had a "leaving do" held at the Town Hall, for someone who decided the measures used, locally, for the last two years, before they moved to pastures new.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We don’t get LS around here. We get a very few green but I’ve just looked them up and they rarely drum. So a GS in all probability 👍


Took me a few minutes but I got there.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2022)

Someone is either up incredibly early, or staying up much later than usual... 

I've finished watching the 3rd series of _Narcos Mexico_, so I might as well turn in now and (re)read a few more chapters of *On Writing*.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jan 2022)

Morning all it's very dark outside and 5c, I think I'll go back to bed and get up at a more sensible time


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2022)

Morning. Poor first guess on Wordle so a slow start but got there again. 

Just heading out for the usual walk soon then I’ll need to shop later as the fridge is bare again.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It was a repeat. That’s the new one on now.
> I enjoyed Around the World in 80 days.


1st time I have watched it....quite enjoyed it.
Does he end up in a different environment each week ?


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2022)

Morning all, 
Failed miserably at this today's wordle. 
Another grey, cloudy day weather wise. 
A bimble out on the bike later to meet my son for a burrito lunch at midday.
The usual dog walking to be done and some domestics so enough to be going on with. 
The first of the bin lorries have been down, the recycling one is always first. 
Another busy day in paradise beckons.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2022)

Good morning one and all.
Very early night and a reasonable sleep was had.
I await a phone call at 0900. I have probably said but we are trying to claim attendance allowance. I am using a guy who is an expert.....he gathers all needed info and puts the claim in.
Assuming its successful he charges the equivalent of the 1st 2 weeks we get. 
Money well spent imo.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2022)

Morning all. Cold but clear. Just popped in for a quick hello  as I have a joiner arriving in 45 minutes. Need to be ready for him.

Bike ride after this. Then it's Rovers tonight. Biggest game of the season so far. Win and we go second. This is the first real pressure match these youngsters have faced - 6 are 21 or younger. My stomach has a knot in it now, tonight will be agony for 90 minutes. Sorry to witter on, you have to be a football fan really, a proper one. This game is huge for my club.

Behave till I'm back.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2022)

Good morning people, a squeaky wordle this morning, at four before I got a green letter but managed it in 6, I need to take my good lady down the doctors later then we're down the club tonight, and there might be a bimble later.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning one and all.
> Very early night and a reasonable sleep was had.
> I await a phone call at 0900. I have probably said but we are trying to claim attendance allowance. I am using a guy who is an expert.....he gathers all needed info and puts the claim in.
> Assuming its successful he charges the equivalent of the 1st 2 weeks we get.
> Money well spent imo.



My Good lady is on DLA and can't get attendance allowance or carers allowance, and they've they've turned down our appeal for an increase in DLA


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> My Good lady is on DLA and can't get attendance allowance or carers allowance, and they've they've turned down our appeal for an increase in DLA


Not sure how DLA works.
We got this guys details from a neighbour/friend who used him susuccessfully.
It you think its worth it I can give you his contact details.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2022)

Cooeeeee. One so says 0 deg and my other one says -1 feeling like -3.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (24 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Awoke to the serenade of seagulls in Minehead this morning.
Our mates put on a super Sunday lunch - roast Exmoor lamb with all the trimmings and apple & blackberry crumble for afters. 
Had a good old evening putting the world to rights and watched a film.
Staying on a bit this morning and we're taking them for lunch later at the Ship Inn in Porlock.
Back home this afternoon.


----------



## Salad Dodger (24 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

4 degrees, dull and overcast on Planet Thanet today.

Good news: we've both tested clear for COVID this morning. That means I can go to the pub tonight with the singing group. Mrs Salad will stay home: she has a hospital appointment next Monday which has been postponed once already, so she plans to "isolate" this week. Therefore I will mainly be doing the shopping today, by myself.

Keep safe everyone and have a good day.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Not sure how DLA works.
> We got this guys details from a neighbour/friend who used him susuccessfully.
> It you think its worth it I can give you his contact details.



Thank you but I'll pass.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, a bright 6° here.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> 1st time I have watched it....quite enjoyed it.
> Does he end up in a different environment each week ?



Have you never read the book Dave?


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  hoping to get a ride in today weather permitting 
Re- GS Woodpeckers, handsome birds, when i lived in zummerzet i put in a 8ft pole for them just a few inches from my window. Got some of that stick on mirror film- like what some car owners put on their windows, can see out but the birds cant see in. I could watch the woodpeckers just inches away as they couldnt see me  When i was having my coffee in the morning i could see the post start to vibrate as the woodpecker would walk up starting at the bottom. One day a woodpecker showed up with his offspring to show them where the food was at


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> 1st time I have watched it....quite enjoyed it.
> Does he end up in a different environment each week ?


He would have a problem getting around the world in 80 days if he didn't! 



Back from my hilly, willy walk. Porridge time now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks,
A tad less chilly so I'm heading out for a walk in a while. I'll probably head up and walk to Corfe Mullen, there's an ( almost ) equilateral triangle of a mile each side, two of which are quite hilly. It's part of a run that I used to do every evening when I got home from work. The hills seem to have got a lot, lot steeper since those days 
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> He would have a problem getting around the world in 80 days if he didn't!
> 
> 
> 
> Back from my hilly, willy walk. Porridge time now.




Maybe its a virtual round the world in 80 days


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jan 2022)

Up again at a sensible time


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2022)

Better go round and get some shopping. I'll need to hang around tomorrow as my rowing machine is due to be delivered.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Thank you but I'll pass.


Thats fine, so long as you are happy.
I have just had the guy on the phone. He reckons our claim is straight forward and will take 8 weeks to process.
Assuming we are successful we will be awarded £90 per week.
His fee is a straight £120 if successful. Money well spent imo.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you never read the book Dave?


No..... I only know of the 'original' film and assume its roughly based on that.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> He would have a problem getting around the world in 80 days if he didn't!
> 
> 
> 
> Back from my hilly, willy walk. Porridge time now.


You must have known some guys with strange shaped willies Mo. Interesting but strange


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Took me a few minutes but I got there.


A few minutes! 
He'd posted that over six hours earlier.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Someone is either up incredibly early, or staying up much later than usual...
> 
> I've finished watching the 3rd series of _Narcos Mexico_, so I might as well turn in now and (re)read a few more chapters of *On Writing*.


He's nervous about the game tonight.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thats fine, so long as you are happy.
> I have just had the guy on the phone. He reckons our claim is straight forward and will take 8 weeks to process.
> Assuming we are successful we will be awarded £90 per week.
> *His fee is a straight £120 if successful. Money well spent imo.*



I take your point, in terms or "return", it is money well spent, however, I think it deplorable that claiming such a benefit requires "expert" help. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> You must have known some guys with strange shaped willies Mo. Interesting but strange


You're just jealous!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I take your point, in terms or "return", it is money well spent, however, I think it deplorable that claiming such a benefit requires "expert" help. Just my opinion of course.


No......you are correct.
It has taken us months of fighting just to get a blue badge.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You're just jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 628004


I just might be Mo.


----------



## GM (24 Jan 2022)

Morning all... Wordle nearly had me stumped had to rack my brain then it came to me...

Wordle 219 3/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Didn't do so well on Pop Master though a poor 9 and 12


----------



## monkers (24 Jan 2022)

Good morning all.

I've had a rough couple of days, but rather better today. I've put my shoulder back into joint, the jabbed arm is less tender, the abscess has reduced in size by half, and the headache is now half of what it was.

I've Wordled. I didn't do so well today, my first two tries revealed only blacks - so another 4 for me, but I'm still laughing about the time I got a 2er.

I might even try a ride out today. Weather is pretty non-descript, just a rather grey sky, 10% chance of rain all day, weather not warm but not freezing, and winds are light but then not in helpful in direction. I've add a cheap bullet camera to my bike, and I've some new kit to wear so it'll be good to get out and to try out the new stuff.

Otherwise it's back to the catalogues and buying in stuff for the new year projects. I'm investing the money that Mum left me in a new central heating system, new bathroom and new kitchen, so I guess the bike(s) I keep lusting after on the porn sites are going to have to wait a bit longer.

Have a good day / week now, and here's a hug for anyone who'd like one.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Good morning all.
> Have a good day / week now, and here's a hug for anyone who'd like one.


I will have another if there is one going spare


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> On the M62 from the Leeds direction there's a point where the road is high above a valley to the right and a reservoir on the left with a big water tower. I was heading towards Manchester around midday, Five Live on the radio, probably at 75-80mph when the sports news came on "Kenny Dalglish has joined Blackburn Rovers as manager." Quite how I stayed out of that reservoir will never be known.


I was just planning a ride round there for the spring! That is Scammonden Water.







I discovered that there is a tiny lane going up from the valley below and under the motorway. I have never taken that route before but it looks nice on Street View. My metric century route is challenging though - approximately 2,500 m of ascent, including very steep ramps such as the one at Deanhead, at the end of the reservoir.

I might post that as a forum ride. There are several easy bailouts in the last third of the route after the cafe stop for anybody starting to struggle.

It would be a good introduction to the variety of cycling available round here, though definitely NOT for hill-dodgers!


welsh dragon said:


> Have you never read the book Dave?





Mo1959 said:


> He would have a problem getting around the world in 80 days if he didn't!


I read all 3 books in the trilogy... '_Around The House For 80 Days_' was tedious. '_Around_ _The Same Town For 80 Days_' was only marginally better! '_Around The World In 80 Days_' was great though...


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I think it deplorable that claiming such a benefit requires "expert" help. Just my opinion of course.



It is, but have you tried filling in any of these forms? An expert is a good idea with how complex they can be.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> No......you are correct.
> It has taken us months of fighting just to get a blue badge.


Apologies if I’m asking the obvious but is this the sort of thing that Citizen’s Advice could help with ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jan 2022)

Beautiful spring day here, very pleasant 9°. Just back from Sainsbury’s, for the first time since late summer they had everything that I was looking for, happy days !
Will celebrate with a bike ride in a bit.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2022)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Brinklow loop, 25 miles, a cold grey morning with a light breeze and no frost or ice, it was supposed to have been sunny but no sign of that. Another good morning out on the bike, it was very pleasant, I've had a decent January, I've got four rides in and I've covered a little over 100 mile, pleased with that, strange how things change, a few years ago I would have been deeply disappointed with only a hundred miles ridden in a month now its good going.


----------



## pawl (24 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> It is, but have you tried filling in any of these forms? An expert is a good idea with how complex they can be.





Before I retired I was social worker for the medical team for older people at the LRI.The forms then we’re quite complex One problem I had was with patients who thought to claim the benefit was they viewed it as charity and the questions about personal care or mobility Quite often they would say well I might improve in various activities of daily living I would advise it was about their abilities know not what may happen in the future or well my relatives help Explained that if you have a need for assistance in the areas of daily living they should qualify Nor was there a financial assessment I found to help with compleating the assessment was to keep a note of areas needing assistance for two or three days.

It’s now nineteen years since I retired The forms back then we’re rather daunting.
I can’t really comment what the current situation is We had a social worker who was an advisor on benefit matters and when appropriate make appeals on behalf of the service user.Most of which I’m pleased to say we’re usually successful

Edit If your having problems with a claim it may be worthwhile contacting your local S W office to see if they have a benefits advisor who if you think of appealing the decision could act for you 

Unsure if such a person still exists.


----------



## pawl (24 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been for a bimble this morning, my Brinklow loop, 25 miles, a cold grey morning with a light breeze and no frost or ice, it was supposed to have been sunny but no sign of that. Another good morning out on the bike, it was very pleasant, I've had a decent January, I've got four rides in and I've covered a little over 100 mile, pleased with that, strange how things change, a few years ago I would have been deeply disappointed with only a hundred miles ridden in a month now its good going.
> 
> 
> View attachment 628012






Kudos Dave r


----------



## monkers (24 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I will have another if there is one going spare


Sure thing Dave.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> Sure thing Dave.


Ooohh I feel all warm and cuddly now


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> It is, but have you tried filling in any of these forms? An expert is a good idea with how complex they can be.


Very true Dave.
Go back 15 years when I was running a company etc blah blah blah I would have relished fighting it my self.
One of the affects of long covid is "brain fog"........I look at forms and nothing happens.
As I said, €120 for an expert to sort it is, imo, a no brainer.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Apologies if I’m asking the obvious but is this the sort of thing that Citizen’s Advice could help with ?



Yes, probably. One of my, slightly younger, drinking Pals still does a day a week for them (free), he gets mostly benefit or debt queries. I used to do the same, but, too old to keep up now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jan 2022)

Good afternoon folks, a 10k amble this morning and I popped into the Co-Op along the way where I spotted an interesting sandwich. It’s Onion Bhaji with Mango Chutney on wholemeal bread. Mrs Tenkaykev say’s that it’s very good ( she’s my food taster, though she usually focuses on any chocolate I might have ) 
Dozed off on the sofa listening to a Podcast about the Space industry and now enjoying a coffee ☕️


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2022)

So you think you can ride a bike!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56Ap_CICd6Y


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You're just jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 628004


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Jan 2022)

Afternoon all . I am sure you will be please to know mrs exlaser spontaneous combustion event has postponed.
The new workman promised by the bathroom company arrived this morning as did our original bathroom fitter and is pushing the job along quickly . 😀 Tbh I think more work has been done today than was done all of last week .


----------



## monkers (24 Jan 2022)

I like this, and I know some of you will too especially with its mention of Welshie's bloomers.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2022)

monkers said:


> I like this, and I know some of you will too especially with its mention of Welshie's bloomers.
> 
> View attachment 628032


I see there's no mention of going out in the dark with a working light, just a male escort.

Have you seen the rake on those forks!


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Jan 2022)

I have been out for a ride today. Yesterday I had total enthusiasm failure and returned home after 15 miles . Today enthusiasm returned 42 miles , could have gone further but I wanted to do our Aldi shop before the school run mums arrived, well that was a failure . I ordered from Planet X yesterday at 13.30 paid for standard delivery , parcel arrived 12.30 today. vvvvvvvvvvv


Included 2 pairs of overshoes . I admit I’m not the greatest cyclist, but I certainly know how to destroy overshoes .


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Included 2 pairs of overshoes . I admit I’m not the greatest cyclist, but I certainly know how to destroy overshoes .


Stop walking to the shops in them... They are for wearing when riding the bike!


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Stop walking to the shops in them... They are for wearing when riding the bike!


 Cheers Colin . Thats why they never lasted very long .


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2022)

We've had an enjoyable and profitable evening down the club, good friends, plenty of laughter and as a bonus I won the first line on the bingo, I'm knackered now though, 25 miles on the bike this morning and I've taken my Good Lady out in her wheelchair twice today.


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Jan 2022)

Evening folks  had a pleasant spin today 24 miles and it didnt rain. Did some veg shopping and used my Abus Combiflex cafe stop lock, i like it  its easy to use and as i could see my bike through the co-ops window it would give me enough time to leg it outside and whap any would be thief over the head with a tin of beans or whatever came to hand


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> We've had an enjoyable and profitable evening down the club, good friends, plenty of laughter and as a bonus I won the first line on the bingo, I'm knackered now though, 25 miles on the bike this morning and I've taken my Good Lady out in her wheelchair twice today.


Did you ever get the other one sorted out?


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you ever get the other one sorted out?



I'm keeping out of that one, but I think its being sorted, there are people who want me to get involved but I'm not interested.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm keeping out of that one, but I think its being sorted, there are people who want me to get involved but I'm not interested.


Fair enough, I'll ask no more.


----------



## 12boy (25 Jan 2022)

When I worked at Social Security, people whose disability claims were denied frequently hired attorneys to represent them in the appeals process. They only paid the attorneys if the appeal was successful. Many claimants refused to admit to any mental issues, such as depression, and were unable to keep appts for medical/psych evals, so in a sense were too disabled to get disability. The Indian Health Services, (IHS) who were charged with providing health benefits on the Wind River Res, had a finite budget unequal to the care needed there, and had employees that worked closely with my offices to cut through red tape Catch 22s that stymied the claimants, made sure they kept appts etc etc. Our benefit programs provided health benefits that could be used to augment the meager budgets IHS was given so this was a win win in my opinion.
My point here is, at least over here, govt regs are not your friend and someone savvy can be very effective. Although some of my staff were pretty bad, my real headaches came from the executives whose ambition, political butkissery and total disdain for the public made providing good service difficult. 
Rant over.
Be well and safe...


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2022)

My late dad had both hip joints pretty much destroyed by arthritis. We spent ages trying to persuade him to try and get some financial assistance and _eventually _he agreed to go to an interview to support a claim for Mobility Allowance. He could barely walk so he set off an hour early. He took 20+ very painful minutes to get into his car to drive there, and 30+ very painful minutes to limp a few yards from the car park into the office building when he got there. He staggered into the interview room and slumped into the chair, dripping in sweat. 

The interviewer asked how he had travelled there. "_I got in my car, drove here, then walked from the car park into the building._"

Naturally, his claim was rejected!

We asked why he had done his best to make it sound like he didn't actually _need_ any help? "_I don't want their pity, and I wasn't going to beg for the damn allowance!_"


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks, I did the wordle in three this morning, I'm still in bed, I've unlocked and will get up when the carer arrives, it looks much like yesterday out, cold and dry.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2022)

Morning. I had a real mental block with Wordle for some reason but got there in the end.

I can get out for a walk now  Not sure what time my rowing machine will arrive. I suspect it won’t be till late afternoon. Doesn’t sound like much assembly is involved. Just 8 bolts for the front legs and slot the two parts together.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2022)

Good Day. Weather appears benign but probably cold. I have to leave to collect granddaughter shortly, something I don't feel like doing. First time for that. She's due to sleepover tonight, we've tried this twice before and each time had to abandon plans when someone tested positive..........watch this space. 

Rovers won last night. We are very happy. An elderly guy about 15 feet away from us collapsed, he was OK but carried out on a stretcher which delayed the game by 12 minutes.

Your boy got a huge round of applause @Dave7


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I had a real mental block with Wordle for some reason but got there in the end.
> 
> I can get out for a walk now  Not sure what time my rowing machine will arrive. I suspect it won’t be till late afternoon. Doesn’t sound like much assembly is involved. Just 8 bolts for the front legs and slot the two parts together.


Let us know how you get on with it. I’ve used one in a gym and found it quite a workout.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jan 2022)

Good morning all.
Lots of things to prattle on about but don't want to make it too lengthy.
@PaulSB I just watched a clip of Harvey's reception.....I found it very moving.
Daughter is coming at 10.00 to help with cleaning.
Re claims.
Having paid into the system for 50+years we are well entitled to help, especially as we are paying £120 a week for physio that she should get via the NHS.
The max we can get is £90 per week but that will help.
Will speak later


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jan 2022)

Good morning all you honest men and bonnie lasses, tonight’s the night for Tam O’Shanter’s mare


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2022)

Morning 0 deg again here with mist over the hills.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2022)

My memories on facebook this morning were a bit sad, it brought up a picture from five years ago showing my trusty old Hyundai Getz going to the scrap yard, the tin worm had got it, front subframe, offside sill and a few other things,


----------



## Sterlo (25 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> We've had an enjoyable and profitable evening down the club, good friends, plenty of laughter and as a bonus I won the first line on the bingo, I'm knackered now though, 25 miles on the bike this morning and I've taken my Good Lady out in her wheelchair twice today.


Why don't you get one of these, you can get your ride in and your good lady can get a day out.


----------



## Sterlo (25 Jan 2022)

Come on, you're obviously not eating enough...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-60119599


----------



## Salad Dodger (25 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

Nearly 5 degrees but very dull on Planet Thanet today.

This morning we shall be leading our (albeit a bit depleted by COVID) walking group, and this afternoon I shall go out in search of some logs. I am expecting the weather to turn colder, so I want to have some logs to hand.

It's ukulele club night tonight, so that all adds up to a busy day!

Keep safe, everyone, and have a good day.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Not much happening today.


----------



## Sterlo (25 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Not much happening today.


Quick, sell my brewery shares


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Let us know how you get on with it. I’ve used one in a gym and found it quite a workout.


That's what I'm hoping. They reckon if your technique is correct it is around 60% legs and the rest between core and arms. I will just take it very gently to start until I am sure I am getting it right. Don't want to strain my dodgy back, although they reckon if done correctly, it might actually strengthen your back so here's hoping.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Why don't you get one of these, you can get your ride in and your good lady can get a day out.
> 
> View attachment 628090


They've actually got something similar around here. Over in Comrie the next village I believe. Volunteers take the elderly/disabled out for little jaunts.




Here you go.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2022)




----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Come on, you're obviously not eating enough...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-60119599


Or using enough soap for delicate skin!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> They've actually got something similar around here. Over in Comrie the next village I believe. Volunteers take the elderly/disabled out for little jaunts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put my name forward to similar round here a few years ago. For some reason the idea never got going.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


>


You'll not be going back now, would you?


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2022)

Right....off for a walk down to the village for a newspaper.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jan 2022)

Morning all, 
Cloudy and grey outside today, a bit bit chilly. 
Of out on the brompton shortly to run a few errands, whichmay end with a couple of pints in the Mitre on the way home.
A kind of nothing really happening day today.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2022)

Its been a profitable morning, I sold an old Samsung J1 phone I wasn't using for forty quid, now sat in a local cafe with a sausage batch and a coffee.


----------



## GM (25 Jan 2022)

Morning all... I'm getting worse didn't get up until 10.15, Colin will be getting up before me at this rate 

Done my Lingo..

Wordle 220 3/6

🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2022)

GM said:


> Morning all... I'm getting worse didn't get up until 10.15, Colin will be getting up before me at this rate


Ha ha - not quite! 

Awake at 10:55 today and about to get up, but that was only 5.5 hours of sleep.

I have been saying for years that I must sort my sleep routine out but I have read some worrying articles recently...



> Studies have suggested that sleep patterns earlier in life may contribute to later dementia risk. Both insufficient sleep and sleeping longer than average have been linked to a greater likelihood of developing dementia. However, it has been hard to determine whether these sleep changes contribute to the disease or simply reflect early symptoms.



Either way, that doesn't sound good!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2022)

New toy delivered. Just 1,000 metres to try it and I was jiggered. Lol.


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Jan 2022)

Afternoon folks and good luck to Mo with her new rower  I chickened out on a ride today....did about 10 miles and the clouds over the hills started to look ominous, then the wind got up and was whistling over my helmet like i was stood on the prow of a boat **** that i thought and turned round....


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Afternoon folks and good luck to Mo with her new rower  I chickened out on a ride today....did about 10 miles and the clouds over the hills started to look ominous, then the wind got up and was whistling over my helmet like i was stood on the prow of a boat **** that i thought and turned round....


You should have stood up on the pedals and gave it your best Titanic impression!


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You should have stood up on the pedals and gave it your best Titanic impression!


The last time the weather caught me out it bucketed down and was completely drenched  i had to ride into a rain lashing head wind all the way home...
Hope you like the new toy  are you humming...'Mo Mo row your boat gently down the stream'


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> The last time the weather caught me out it bucketed down and was completely drenched  i had to ride into a rain lashing head wind all the way home...
> Hope you like the new toy  are you humming...'Mo Mo row your boat gently down the stream'


Maybe I should. It might keep the stroke rate a bit lower.  Tempted to have another go soon rather than walk. Might connect my heart rate strap and work to heart rate when I’m new to it.


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe I should. It might keep the stroke rate a bit lower.  Tempted to have another go soon rather than walk. Might connect my heart rate strap and work to heart rate when I’m new to it.


Take care with your back though Mo  maybe take it easy today and see if any twinges start.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe I should. It might keep the stroke rate a bit lower.  Tempted to have another go soon rather than walk. Might connect my heart rate strap and work to heart rate when I’m new to it.


 
Just let your body do the talking, but I did rowing with a damaged spine and after two operations too, only push yourself when your body is ready.
I use to enjoy the rowing at the gym more than the weights and bike


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jan 2022)

Good afternoon folks,
Added a bit on to this mornings walk and ended up with a distance of 10K. I had a voucher from M+S which needed using, £10 off a £30 spend so well worth using. We popped in to the local food hall and managed to clock up £30 of food, mainly store cupboard stuff with a decent shelf life. As we were waiting at the checkout the elderly couple ahead of us were just finishing what must have been a big shop as the assistant said " That's £105 please. When the woman put her card in the machine the assistant told them that they'd " won " the shopping for free. The way it works is that if you scan your Sparks card at the checkout then once a week, in every store, someone randomly gets their shopping for free.👍


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2022)

BBQ pork with rice today


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2022)

Damn - my cycling gilet's zip has died! The tab broke off a year or so back but I bodged a replacement. Eventually the zip became unreliable and kept coming open, or not even closing in the first place. Now what is left of the slider bit has fallen apart. 

I don't think it is worth paying to have a new zip put in so it looks like some of my coming first pension payment will be spent on a replacement. Still, it is great knowing that these small expenses need no longer be a problem. I have been so skint the past few years that even having to spend £30 extra on something was a worry.

I wear a gilet on most spring and autumn bike rides, and some summer and winter ones. They are very versatile garments!

Gilet research starts now... (Any recommendations? I want lightweight, breathable, and packable. I don't want warm!)


----------



## 12boy (25 Jan 2022)

ColinJ....don't worry about the dementia/sleep issue....just fuggedaboutit.
Got a letter from the State of Wyoming, said since I did not take out my state pension in the year I turned 72 there would be a 20% deduction sent to the Internal Revenue Service. But I should call if I've questions. This pension was based on working a few years at $8/HR, 20 hrs a week. I figured it would be about $10 and shined it on. Turns out it was a bit over 2k so at least 1600. 
Cold and snowy today with light graupel. Gotta take Mrs 12 to oncology today and she will hate the trip. Probably justified due to my crap driving skills.
Mo, endeavor to persevere ( Josie Wales). I read somewhere that as we get used to a new exercise and can coast on a rthym, so to speak, our stamina goes up a surprising amount.
Be well and safe and to sanitize Bette Midler...if they can't take a joke, f them.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Anyone else seen this?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-60091753








https://www.examinerlive.co.uk/news/uk-world-news/man-who-dragged-dead-uncle-22863168


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 628131
> 
> https://www.examinerlive.co.uk/news/uk-world-news/man-who-dragged-dead-uncle-22863168


Well, if Boris can't tell that 40 people laughing and joking while knocking back wine, cheese and biscuits is a party, how's a young fella to know that his very quiet uncle isn't just having a good nap!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Damn - my cycling gilet's zip has died! The tab broke off a year or so back but I bodged a replacement. Eventually the zip became unreliable and kept coming open, or not even closing in the first place. Now what is left of the slider bit has fallen apart.
> 
> I don't think it is worth paying to have a new zip put in so it looks like some of my coming first pension payment will be spent on a replacement. Still, it is great knowing that these small expenses need no longer be a problem. I have been so skint the past few years that even having to spend £30 extra on something was a worry.
> 
> ...


I like my gilets too, I have two nice ones from Rapha.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I like my gilets too, I have two nice ones from Rapha.


Rapha Gilet? " The Best a Man Can Get "


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> ColinJ....don't worry about the dementia/sleep issue....just *fuggedaboutit*.


That's the problem... I AM fuggedingaboutitandmanyotherthingstoo! 

(It's actually not _too_ bad, but I _have _been finding it harder to keep track of plots/characters in foreign TV dramas/movies. Reading the subtitles makes it harder, and all the unfamiliar names don't help. I can cope with people mentioning '_El Chapo_' but would struggle with '_Joaquín Guzmán Loera_'... While I am trying to remember who one character is, the plot moves on and I am always playing catch-up!)


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I like my gilets too, I have two nice ones from Rapha.


I just looked up the prices... £90-140!!!!! 

My pre-pension cycling clothing budget of £0 has gone up to (say) £30. Rapha are 300-500% too expensive for me!


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2022)

I haven't got a Gilet


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got a Gilet


I’ve got a Wilkinson Sword Double edged.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You should have stood up on the pedals and gave it your best Titanic impression!


Jack or Rose?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I just looked up the prices... £90-140!!!!!
> 
> My pre-pension cycling clothing budget of £0 has gone up to (say) £30. Rapha are 300-500% too expensive for me!


Wow I had no idea of their current prices, I certainly didn’t pay that ! It was a few years ago, I may have got at least one of them in a sale.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got a Gilet


Nor me!


----------



## gavroche (25 Jan 2022)

We were supposed to be in Orleans tonight, enjoying good food and wine at one of my brother's but, hopefully , it will happen in two week's time but we are only going for a week now, so we won't go down to the Pyrenees but stay around Orleans. Plenty to do there, including visiting all 4 of my brothers. 
I will have to go on the bike more often when we get back as I am bound to put on a few pounds.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got a Gilet



I've got one in the wardrobe somewhere, a heavy duty one I brought years ago when I was working outside a lot, the first time I wore it the fellas I worked with nicknamed it Daves flack jacket.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I wear a gilet on most spring and autumn bike rides, and some summer and winter ones. They are very versatile garments!
> 
> Gilet research starts now... (Any recommendations? I want lightweight, breathable, and packable. I don't want warm!)


Check eBay for the likes of gilets for golf. Often a lot cheaper and have useful pockets. Various weights.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Check eBay for the likes of gilets for golf. Often a lot cheaper and have useful pockets. Various weights.


I was just looking over there. The problem with gilets designed for golf/walking/etc. is that those activities are not that energetic so the garment is probably designed for warmth. I generate plenty of my own warmth cycling up the local hills. The gilet is needed to stop windchill robbing me of that warmth, especially on long descents. A warm gilet might be _TOO_ warm.

I think that I might end up getting 2 gilets - one very light one to replace the one with the dead zip and a warmer (but not OVER-warm) one for cold days that are not quite cold enough for my Endura jacket.

I actually already have an Altura (?) gilet which is on the warmer side, but unfortunately its L sizing is more like M - I probably need a genuine XL.

I'll have another look later.


----------



## GM (25 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe I should. It might keep the stroke rate a bit lower.  Tempted to have another go soon rather than walk. Might connect my heart rate strap and work to heart rate when I’m new to it.




Mo, what I do when I'm on my rowing machine is put a Youtube video of the Oxford and Cambridge boat race on, and try to keep pace with their strokes. It's a good workout for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Sterlo (25 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was just looking over there. The problem with gilets designed for golf/walking/etc. is that those activities are not that energetic so the garment is probably designed for warmth. I generate plenty of my own warmth cycling up the local hills. The gilet is needed to stop windchill robbing me of that warmth, especially on long descents. A warm gilet might be _TOO_ warm.
> 
> I think that I might end up getting 2 gilets - one very light one to replace the one with the dead zip and a warmer (but not OVER-warm) one for cold days that are not quite cold enough for my Endura jacket.
> 
> ...


Don't know exactly what you're looking for but I bought myself one of these (must admit I paid more than the sales price )
https://btrsports.co.uk/collections...cts/btr-high-visibility-reflective-gilet-vest


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2022)

Just for @Mo1959 

Cock Up Your Beaver
by Robert Burns

I.
When first my brave Johnnie lad
Came to this town,
He had a blue bonnet
That wanted the crown;
But now he has gotten
A hat and a feather, -
Hey, brave Johnnie lad,
Cock up your beaver!

II.
Cock up your beaver,
And cock it fu' sprush,
We'll over the border
and gie them a brush;
There's somebody there
We'll teach better behaviour -
Hey, brave Johnnie lad,
Cock up your beaver!

😂


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Just for @Mo1959
> 
> Cock Up Your Beaver
> by Robert Burns
> ...


It’s about a hat. And cross-border tensions. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> It’s about a hat. And cross-border tensions. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


And there's me thinking................😂


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> And there's me thinking................😂


What?

Thinking can be dangerous by the way. Don't go overdoing it!!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2022)

What was the situation with regards cross border travel last September?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> If I get this phone working it will have been a fabulous deal at £190.


Drat - I forgot to claim my 1% ebay cashback... It would have been an even better deal at £188.10! 

I am still really enjoying my new phone. 

I have found a way of uploading my prototype game to the phone and it is working well. The game starts up straight away without the 5 second delay that there was on my old phone. That was clearly due to how slow the old phone is.

The only negative so far is the lack of an obvious missed notification reminder. There is a way-too-subtle icon on the lockscreen, but I have my screen covered anyway when the phone is not in use. I would like a way of getting the phone to make a user-defined sound at a user-defined interval until all notifications are cleared e.g. beep every 10 minutes.

I tried a reminder app, but haven't managed to get it to work reliably. I will keep looking for an alternative. (_*Any suggestions for a suitable Android app? *_)


----------



## 12boy (26 Jan 2022)

Your gilet is my vest. Had to google it. l have a couple nice wool Filson vests that were just right to wear in an office where it was a little to cold for only a shirt. (And trousers). I have dropped about 20 lbs since those days, so they are too big, and l rarely wear collared shirts any more which would prevent the wool serge from chafing my neck. Praps my DIL take them in a little.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> Your gilet is my vest. Had to google it. l have a couple nice wool Filson vests that were just right to wear in an office where it was a little to cold for only a shirt. (And trousers). I have dropped about 20 lbs since those days, so they are too big, and l rarely wear collared shirts any more which would prevent the wool serge from chafing my neck. Praps my DIL take them in a little.


We have vests too, worn on the inside of shirts.

A gilet is a sleeveless jacket worn on the _outside_. In fact, I have seen jackets with detachable sleeves which allow them to be turned into gilets. I don't fancy the extra zips which would probably let water in in the rain, and just more zips to fail.

90% of the time a gilet is enough for an outer garment, with the help of arm warmers for chillier days. 

I have a heavy duty jacket for days which are just above freezing, and I don't cycle at freezing or below.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2022)

Morning. Yet another slow start to Wordle but made it again. 

Think it might be a slow start in general as I’m feeling a bit lethargic. Looking forward to getting out for some fresh air. I had intended a jog but it might just be a walk. I’ll see how I feel once I get moving.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2022)

Morning all.
Another good sleep was had. Does'nt help much come 1400 when that fatigue hits and (as yesterday) I crash out in bed for 2 1/2 hours .
I think its just a trip to the Spar and the library this morning.
A shave and shower planned 1st though.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jan 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (26 Jan 2022)

Good morning. I haven't looked outside yet.

Granddaughter is on her first sleepover and is still asleep. At 7.00pm yesterday I bathed and dried her followed with a gentle massage, dressed, drink and cuddle. Absolutely sparko by 7.45pm. Result!!!!

Sent a photo to her Mum who replied "How did you do that?" My reply was two words:

Magic granddad. 

Mrs P is out all morning so I hope my current confidence is not misplaced or I really am magic!!!


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, I was a bit slow on the wordle this morning but got it in 5, yoga this morning, maybe out to lunch after, and I must do some housework later.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2022)

Morning . 3 deg here at the moment. Dry and calm as well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2022)

Lovely morning and the daylight is appearing now at 7.30. I walked a bit then started to jog and got a 5k done. Didn't feel too bad this morning. The bath is run so I am off for a dip. I'll be back!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning . 3 deg here at the moment. *Dry and calm as well.*
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Sounds like my granddaughter..........


----------



## Salad Dodger (26 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

3 degrees and dull,dull, dull on Planet Thanet today.

Mrs Salad's brother is visiting today, so I guess we will have lunch out somewhere. He wants to visit some furniture shops, so we might perhaps go to Canterbury.

This evening, it's the other ukulele club for me. 

Stay safe and keep well, everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2022)

That was a quick bath as I put too much cold in and couldn't stay in for long!  

Porridge is nearly cool enough to eat now. Can't wait. I do love my breakfast


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2022)

WORDLE
Am I the only one that has never tried this ??
TBH my brain is not good with puzzles eg those word search boxes where you have a box of 9 letters and have to work out which word uses all 9 of them.
I can look for ages and fail. MrsD often gets within a couple of seconds.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> WORDLE
> Am I the only one that has never tried this ??
> TBH my brain is not good with puzzles eg those word search boxes where you have a box of 9 letters and have to work out which word uses all 9 of them.
> I can look for ages and fail. MrsD often gets within a couple of seconds.


I am inclined to think the "Use it or lose it" saying applies to the brain too so puzzle games are quite good for you the older you get. Got to keep the little grey cells ticking over.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> WORDLE
> Am I the only one that has never tried this ??
> TBH my brain is not good with puzzles eg those word search boxes where you have a box of 9 letters and have to work out which word uses all 9 of them.
> I can look for ages and fail. MrsD often gets within a couple of seconds.




I havnt done it either 

Apparently there is a new one called Lewdle. Guess what that's about


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning to return some doggie treats to Wilko. Bought two bags the other week and the contents of both were mouldy.
Will be looking in Banbury's for a smart new flat titfer for me noggin. Bet @12boy will have to look that up.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I havnt done it either
> 
> Apparently there is a new one called Lewdle. Guess what that's about


Don't know but sounds more interesting. 
That could get some cells working


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Don't know but sounds more interesting.
> That could get some cells working


Well they do say that's where men keep them!


----------



## Paulus (26 Jan 2022)

Morning all, 
Wordle failed again. so near, so far.
Wordle 221 X/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟨🟩🟩⬛🟩

Another grey, cloudy day.
Off to Forty Hall for a walk around the grounds, and then lunch in the Pied Bull pub nearby
No bike riding today.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> WORDLE
> Am I the only one that has never tried this ??
> TBH my brain is not good with puzzles eg those word search boxes where you have a box of 9 letters and have to work out which word uses all 9 of them.
> I can look for ages and fail. MrsD often gets within a couple of seconds.


Not tried it as yet, I've got enough to think about to keep my brain active


----------



## Chief Broom (26 Jan 2022)

Morning folks  ive been investigating these new fangled [to me anyway] clipless pedals/shoes....ive always liked to use clips/straps but think its time to go with the times. Thing is though in a worse case scenario i could end up walking 20 miles over the hills in the event of a mechanical so thats going to limit my choice  i'll start a new thread to see what the options are 
Off for a walk today as the wind is brewing up to 40mph


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Well they do say that's where men keep them!


Does that mean I have a big brain


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> We have vests too, worn on the inside of shirts.
> 
> A gilet is a sleeveless jacket worn on the _outside_. In fact, I have seen jackets with detachable sleeves which allow them to be turned into gilets. I don't fancy the extra zips which would probably let water in in the rain, and just more zips to fail.
> 
> ...


You mean a body warmer?

And you're right about the zips letting in water. Although some do have a baffle, similar to the front of them, covering the zips.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  ive been investigating these new fangled [to me anyway] clipless pedals/shoes....ive always liked to use clips/straps but think its time to go with the times. Thing is though in a worse case scenario i could end up walking 20 miles over the hills in the event of a mechanical so thats going to limit my choice  i'll start a new thread to see what the options are
> Off for a walk today as the wind is brewing up to 40mph


I noticed the trees are starting to sway a bit now.

Just go for mountain bike shoes and Spd pedals and you can at least walk a couple of miles if you have to. Not sure I would want to walk 20 miles in them though!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I havnt done it either
> 
> Apparently there is a new one called Lewdle. Guess what that's about


Wait whilst "Loodle" gets here.


----------



## Chief Broom (26 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I noticed the trees are starting to sway a bit now.
> 
> Just go for mountain bike shoes and Spd pedals and you can at least walk a couple of miles if you have to. Not sure I would want to walk 20 miles in them though!


Thanks Mo  i did notice that some shoes advertised 'can' be walked in...hmmm well so can a pair of high heels  i want a pair thats not going to cripple me!


----------



## GM (26 Jan 2022)

Morning all... It's going to be a music morning with half an hour guitar practice, half an hour ukulele practice and a hour tickling the ivories. I really must book some piano lesson soon before I learn too many bad habits. Any other ivory ticklers here?

Wordle in a very lucky 3

Wordle 221 3/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Thanks Mo  i did notice that some shoes advertised 'can' be walked in...hmmm well so can a pair of high heels  i want a pair thats not going to cripple me!


SPD type have the cleats recessed into the soles of the shoes so make walking much easier, but the soles are usually quite stiff so you wouldn't want to walk miles in them.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I noticed the trees are starting to sway a bit now.


Put some water with it Mo


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Jan 2022)

Morning you lot,

Was going to be a busy day baby sitting
well 1 baby all afternoon then pick up 9 year old from school - then wait for 5 year old to come home from special school on a bus
then feed and entertain them until their Dad comes home

It was all in doubt as 5 year old and his Dad tested positive - they get tested all the time as their Dad works in a hospital and Mum works in a hotel

Anyway - all tested negative yesterday morning

Baby tested positive yesterday afternoon - so baby sitting is off!

Also needed to get prescriptions and do shopping - which is now done

Might get a bike ride done during PM Questions which are compulsory viewing for SWMBO - I will make do with a synopsis when I get home!
That is assuming I can;t hear them shouting in the chamber from here!


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> SPD type have the cleats recessed into the soles of the shoes so make walking much easier, but the soles are usually quite stiff so you wouldn't want to walk miles in them.



I use the SPD pedals and shoes, I've got the light release version, cleats recessed in the sole so you can walk in them without resembling a ruptured duck?


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2022)

Another good workout by Peter at yoga this morning, and the biggest turnout I've seen there so far.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I use the SPD pedals and shoes, I've got the light release version, cleats recessed in the sole so you can walk in them without resembling a ruptured duck?



These are the ones I'm using

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Shimano-PD-T421-Click-R-pedal_223047.htm


These don't look bad.

https://winstanleysbikes.co.uk/shimano-pd-ed500-light-action-spd-pedals


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2022)

Getting hungry but I can hear the bin lorry further along the street so I’ll wait and bring the bins in first then have my lunch. Just be something on toast as usual.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2022)

Shopping done in Barnstaple.
Put the car through the jet wash on the way back.
Just enjoying a nice ham sandwich and chips at the Aggi.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2022)

I have a loaf of bread baking in the bread maker. We are having roast beef sandwiches today


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am inclined to think the "Use it or lose it" saying applies to the brain too so puzzle games are quite good for you the older you get. Got to keep the little grey cells ticking over.


That is definitely true. I am doing my best in that department by playing lots of puzzle games, solving crosswords, and even developing my own puzzles. My dream is to come up with at least one which is as addictive as Wordle appears to be. 



Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  ive been investigating these new fangled [to me anyway] clipless pedals/shoes....ive always liked to use clips/straps but think its time to go with the times. Thing is though in a worse case scenario i could end up walking 20 miles over the hills in the event of a mechanical so thats going to limit my choice


The worst case scenarios require an air ambulance or hearse! 

You are in charge of riding the bike and its maintenance. Just make sure you don't crash, look after your bike, and can cope with all but the most catastrophic bike failure and avoid that long walk. 

What would you do if you were 50 miles from base? 


classic33 said:


> You mean a body warmer?


Yes, but a very slimmed down version. Windproof, breathable and shower-resistant NOT padded/quilted for warmth. 


Mo1959 said:


> Just go for mountain bike shoes and Spd pedals and you can at least walk a couple of miles if you have to. Not sure I would want to walk 20 miles in them though!


Agreed! 

Set the release tensions to minimum to make sure that you can unclip in a hurry if you need to. NB Make sure that you do both sides on both pedals (assuming that they are the double-sided type). I missed doing one of the four on a pair of new pedals once and couldn't unclip on a steep climb which defeated me. Fortunately, I fell to the left and grabbed a wall to break my fall!


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a loaf of bread baking in the bread maker. We are having roast beef sandwiches today


A friend lent us one of her her Panasonic bread makers many years ago and we were really impressed so we bought our own. When I looked at our model I was reassured to see that while the outside of our new machine was cosmetically different with a bigger display and touch controls, the actual bit that does the work was identical. We had an email from John Lewis a couple of days ago promoting their sales. Out of curiosity I looked at the latest top of the range Panasonic, It's sleek and space age looking, with automatic yeast and seed dispensers, but when you see the internals they still haven't changed. That's very reassuring, they've a design that works really well and they're sticking with it, not change for change sake.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A friend lent us one of her her Panasonic bread makers many years ago and we were really impressed so we bought our own. When I looked at our model I was reassured to see that while the outside of our new machine was cosmetically different with a bigger display and touch controls, the actual bit that does the work was identical. We had an email from John Lewis a couple of days ago promoting their sales. Out of curiosity I looked at the latest top of the range Panasonic, It's sleek and space age looking, with automatic yeast and seed dispensers, but when you see the internals they still haven't changed. That's very reassuring, they've a design that works really well and they're sticking with it, not change for change sake.




This is mine


----------



## Chief Broom (26 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That is definitely true. I am doing my best in that department by playing lots of puzzle games, solving crosswords, and even developing my own puzzles. My dream is to come up with at least one which is as addictive as Wordle appears to be.
> 
> 
> The worst case scenarios require an air ambulance or hearse!
> ...


Thanks for the advise Colin  i will keep my bike well maintained and will certainly try to avoid a hearse  though what im wearing at that point wont matter  A lot of the time on my rides theres no phone signal so im more likely to have a long walk- hence the emphasis on walkable shoes.

Good news the council are coming out to have a look at my cabin and its state of disrepair, will get me higher up the lists for accommodation especially if its a fire risk from damp electrics.  I was going to try removing some of the moss on the roof...but think its so rotten the moss might actually be helping to keep water out


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jan 2022)

Good afternoon all, turning pleasantly sunny here, albeit windy. Did a Lang Whang loop this morning, got a monster tailwind return.
The Lang Whang is aka the A70 to Lanark.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2022)

Ooh. My bread looks lovely


----------



## Dirk (26 Jan 2022)

Gorgeous day here.
I've just changed the air filter and cabin pollen filters on the CRV.
20 minute job and cost me just over 15 quid. Cheaper than taking it to the garage.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2022)

Went out just for a couple of miles walk as there's rain forecast. Nearly home when I saw Craig from a few doors along and got a bit of a shock. He asked if I had heard what happened to him and I thought it was going to be something good but turned out he had had a heart attack!  He's a couple of years younger than me and looks after himself pretty well. Rushed down to Ninewells and got an angiogram and a stent put in one of his arteries as it was nearly closed. It's not surprisingly given him a real fright.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Went out just for a couple of miles walk as there's rain forecast. Nearly home when I saw Craig from a few doors along and got a bit of a shock. He asked if I had heard what happened to him and I thought it was going to be something good but turned out he had had a heart attack!  He's a couple of years younger than me and looks after himself pretty well. Rushed down to Ninewells and got an angiogram and a stent put in one of his arteries as it was nearly closed. It's not surprisingly given him a real fright.




Just goes to show, these things can happen to anyone at any time. Still scary as hell.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2022)

I think I might have a little siesta for an hour.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> I've just changed the air filter and cabin pollen filters on the CRV.


I read a suggestion somewhere recently (on CycleChat? ) to use a dehumidifier to dry washing next to a radiator, rather than just chucking everything into a tumble dryer. It seems to work so I will do that in future unless I am in a hurry.

What I hadn't realised though is that dehumidifiers (apparently) have air filters which should be cleaned regularly. Obviously, I have _NEVER _cleaned the filter on mine because I didn't realise that there is one! I'll take a look later on when I go upstairs to where the dehumidifier is. 

(Before anybody makes a sarcastic comment suggesting that I _RTFM _- the dryer was donated to me and I never got the user manual for it!)


----------



## 12boy (26 Jan 2022)

A titfer is a sombero, amigo. Se pone sobre la cabeza.
You do not wear a vest under your shirt, you Philistine! That is a t shirt or maybe a wife beater or even a muscle shirt. You don't wear your drawers outside yourbritches, do you? A vest alone ain't gonna cut it here..we gots jackets, coats, dusters and even sweat shirts and hoodies. Right now, next to the front door there are.....
3 down jackets
1 rain coat
2 windproof fleeces
A couple of heavy plaid jackets 
2 insulated vests
A cycling jacket
Why all this crap? Well, it is -17C with wind chill this bright and sunny morning. Supposed to get seriously cold later on in the next few weeks. I don't wear them all at once though.
BTW, Welshie, your two loaves look a lot like a picture of me and my dad's bald noggins as we sat next to each othe once.
Be well and safe, compadres.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I read a suggestion somewhere recently (on CycleChat? ) to use a dehumidifier to dry washing next to a radiator, rather than just chucking everything into a tumble dryer. It seems to work so I will do that in future unless I am in a hurry.
> 
> What I hadn't realised though is that dehumidifiers (apparently) have air filters which should be cleaned regularly. Obviously, I have _NEVER _cleaned the filter on mine because I didn't realise that there is one! I'll take a look later on when I go upstairs to where the dehumidifier is.
> 
> (Before anybody makes a sarcastic comment suggesting that I _RTFM _- the dryer was donated to me and I never got the user manual for it!)


 I have seen a few stories on cleaning tips pages thay say use a Dr humidifier to dry your clothes overnight rather than a tumble dryer. Most people say it works really well.

However, my De humidifier is knacked.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh. My bread looks lovely


Definitely a nice bread type shape.
My bread is always tasty but an uneven shape.
What sort of bread is it btw ?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jan 2022)

Lots of 'bitty' jobs done.
Went to the post office to pay the aunties care bill for the month. Got in the queue and realised I hadn't got the credit card ....... back home and start again.
Now.... answer me this........when I went the 1st time there was a queue of 9 people and just one person serving. When I got back there was absolutely no queue and two people serving....HOW does that work.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Definitely a nice bread type shape.
> My bread is always tasty but an uneven shape.
> What sort of bread is it btw ?




Basic white loaf. I use Allinson's very strong bread flour.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have seen a few stories on cleaning tips pages thay say use a Dr humidifier to dry your clothes overnight rather than a tumble dryer. Most people say it works really well.
> 
> However, my De humidifier is knacked.



I just put our washing on a clothes horse in front of the back bedroom radiator and it dry's well enough.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2022)

From my Facebook page today,


Cop on horse says to little girl on bike, "Did Santa get you that?"
"Yes," replies the little girl.
"Well tell him to put a reflector light on it next year!" and fines her £5.
The little girl looks up at the cop and says, "Nice horse you've got there, did Santa bring you that?"
The cop chuckles and replies, "He sure did!"
"Well," says the little girl, "Next year tell Santa that the dick goes under the horse, not on top of it!"


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> What I hadn't realised though is that dehumidifiers (apparently) have air filters which should be cleaned regularly. Obviously, I have _NEVER _cleaned the filter on mine because I didn't realise that there is one! I'll take a look later on when I go upstairs to where the dehumidifier is.


I found the filter. To my surprise, there wasn't much fluff on it. I cleaned it anyway. Obviously, it isn't like a tumble dryer which has multiple garments rubbing bits of fluff off each other.



Dave7 said:


> Now.... answer me this........when I went the 1st time there was a queue of 9 people and just one person serving. When I got back there was absolutely no queue and two people serving....HOW does that work.


Elementary, Dave...

One person was not enough for a busy shop so a queue of nine people built up. They put an extra person on the counter and together they managed to clear the queue just before you got back there!

I was in a shop in Hebden Bridge once and, as usual, it had a big cold shelf crammed with bottles of full fat milk and there was no semi-slimmed left. I spoke to the owner of the shop and asked why he didn't stock less full fat and more semi-skimmed. Apparently, he thought there was little demand for semi-skimmed...


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2022)

YouTube knows my taste in videos...! 

So, you reckon that you are a skilled driver, do you? Your 3-point turns are always executed perfectly? How are your 33-point*** turns then...? 







*** 33 = 'lots' - I wasn't anal enough to actually count them!


----------



## pawl (26 Jan 2022)

Perhaps not the place to post this.I wondered if any of you ladies and gentlemen have any experience of the Dacia Stepway Comfort car Had a look at one yesterday and was quite impressed.My wife’s bil has one and does seem quite a good car Certainly looks like a car that will suit mrs p and my self.


----------



## pawl (26 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I noticed the trees are starting to sway a bit now.
> 
> Just go for mountain bike shoes and Spd pedals and you can at least walk a couple of miles if you have to. Not sure I would want to walk 20 miles in them though!






I noticed that back in the days when I used to drink alcohol Not huge quantities you understand It wasn’t only trees that were swaying was the lampposts telegraph poles


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> I noticed that back in the days when I used to drink alcohol Not huge quantities you understand It wasn’t only trees that were swaying was the lampposts telegraph poles



Laying in bed while the room spins round.


----------



## pawl (26 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Laying in bed while the room spins round.






oh yes.Forgot a bought that experience


----------



## Chief Broom (26 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> These are the ones I'm using
> 
> https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Shimano-PD-T421-Click-R-pedal_223047.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks dave r very helpful, i will be buying something along those lines  little by little im beginning to understand this weird and wonderful world of cycling!


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Perhaps not the place to post this.I wondered if any of you ladies and gentlemen have any experience of the Dacia Stepway Comfort car Had a look at one yesterday and was quite impressed.My wife’s bil has one and does seem quite a good car Certainly looks like a car that will suit mrs p and my self.



I don't have personal experience of the Stepway Comfort, but, my son-law-has one and is perfectly happy with it. SiL always had a Company car, on his retirement, he needed to acquire a car as economically as possible. He was going to buy a 5-6 year old car, until I pointed out he could get a new, or almost new Dacia for the same money. I had observed the various Dacia models were very much in evidence in France. To the best of my knowledge, the major "complaint" regarding the various Dacia models is that their NCAP scores are not particularly high.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> YouTube knows my taste in videos...!
> 
> So, you reckon that you are a skilled driver, do you? Your 3-point turns are always executed perfectly? How are your 33-point*** turns then...?
> 
> ...



I saw that. Underwear change time I think


----------



## gavroche (26 Jan 2022)

I have just seen on the ITV national news, about this 100 year old gentleman who still cycles 100 miles a week . 🍾
There is still hope for all of us on here then.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jan 2022)

Good evening all. A good day has been had, with the walk, the lunch, the sun even came out for a short while.
The dog has just chucked up on the hall carpet so I have spent half an hour cleaning that up.
Time for a cup of tea


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I don't have personal experience of the Stepway Comfort, but, my son-law-has one and is perfectly happy with it. SiL always had a Company car, on his retirement, he needed to acquire a car as economically as possible. He was going to buy a 5-6 year old car, until I pointed out he could get a new, or almost new Dacia for the same money. I had observed the various Dacia models were very much in evidence in France. To the best of my knowledge, the major "complaint" regarding the various Dacia models is that their NCAP scores are not particularly high.



It's the braking system that drags the score down, the NCAP score is based on the worst scoring of the systems they test, the Dacia's brakes don't come with the latest tech and gets it marked down.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Laying in bed while the room spins round.


What would he be doing with lampposts in his bedroom?


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2022)

I don't have a breadmaking.
I don't have a dehumidifier.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2022)

Good morning. Still dark so I don't know about the weather. We are gravel riding to a favourite cafe today, near Radcliffe. It's called Branch 14. Why? The building was originally the home of the 14th branch of the Cooperative Society. Great little cafe run by grandparents, mum and four daughters.

@Chief Broom another recommendation for SPDs. On your concern about walking I would say don't worry. A well maintained bike should not let you down unless you suffer an unpredictable catastrophic failure. My #1 tip would be clean the bike very regularly as this means one is closely inspecting it at the same time. Keep the drive chain, cassette and rings scrupulously clean and lubed as this makes for efficient riding and good maintenance.

In 50+ years I've walked once and been rescued once. The walk was 3 miles when a tubeless tyre suffered a big puncture. I was very inexperienced with tubeless at the time and didn't have the right kit to fix it. Today I would be able to fix it.

The rescue was when my free hub failed, one of those things which it is very hard to predict. There had been an erratic click for a while and possibly I should have pushed my LBS harder to find it.

I'm very tired of early waking. It's getting worse by the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2022)

Morning. Been a 🌪️ night. I like the bedroom window open for some air so kept hearing things rattling in the wind.

Got really lucky with Wordle this morning and got it on the second guess


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

Morning. Been a breezy old night here as well. 9 deg apparently here.

My car is off for the day today for its annual Service and MOT. The man will pick it up at about 8am and bring it back tonight. Hopefully she will pass.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2022)

Hello world.
What a good sleep. Was in bed before 2200 and out like a light. Woke at 0630 and was amazed to see what time it was.
Will do a quick Aldi dash at 0800, get some nanas and apples (might even slip a bottle of whisky in).
Pitch black outside so I have no idea what its like out there.
Our blue bin (recycle) day and I put that out yesterday.
See you all later, have a nice morning.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jan 2022)

Morning all. It's still dark outside, with a lot of cloud. Today's forecast is for cloud, more cloud and even more cloud. 
Wordle done in 3, first time I have done it this week.
More of the usual things to do today, so not that exciting. Hopefully I'll get out on the bike for a while later on. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Still dark so I don't know about the weather. We are gravel riding to a favourite cafe today, near Radcliffe. It's called Branch 14. Why? The building was originally the home of the 14th branch of the Cooperative Society. Great little cafe run by grandparents, mum and four daughters.
> 
> @Chief Broom another recommendation for SPDs. On your concern about walking I would say don't worry. A well maintained bike should not let you down unless you suffer an unpredictable catastrophic failure. My #1 tip would be clean the bike very regularly as this means one is closely inspecting it at the same time. Keep the drive chain, cassette and rings scrupulously clean and lubed as this makes for efficient riding and good maintenance.
> 
> ...



In 50+ years of riding I've not yet needed rescuing due to a mechanical failure, I once needed rescuing due to falling ill whilst out on my bike, in the days before mobile phones, by the time the family had got themselves organised I'd made my way home by bus, and once due to a major reaction to a wasp sting, the only time I needed an emergency ambulance whilst out on the bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

Now it's getting a bit lighter I can see that it's quite misty as well over the hills.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks, struggled with the wordle this morning, I quickly got the last three letters but couldn't get the first two even though it was obvious, must do the house work today, I keep saying I'm going to do it then haven't so I must make the effort, its getting dusty.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks,
Off to Dorchester today for a meal followed by a few beers at Copper Street Tap and possibly a few other venues 🍺🍺
12 degrees here today, practically tropical, noticed the daffs are getting taller and the sparrows are nesting in our guttering.
☕️🚲


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

The nice man has just collected my car.


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The nice man has just collected my car.


When my car was still under warranty it was main dealer serviced and I would have it collected . On one occasion the driver arrived to collect the car , he carried out a brief inspection and departed. A few minutes later bing-bong, a distressed collection driver at the door . I’m so sorry sir I’ve damaged your car .He had scraped the side along the wall between my driveway and the Neighbours . In his defence I should say it’s a tight turn out of my drive and the boundary wall is very low . He was surprised I wasn’t annoyed or angry, but I thought its the dealership thy can sought it .


----------



## Salad Dodger (27 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

6 degrees but overcast on Planet Thanet today.

I will be visiting a friend this morning, to sort out some songs for a singaround on Saturday night. The event is Scottish themed, so we will have to see what we can come up with.

I shall take Mrs Salad to do some food shopping this afternoon, but apart from that I expect a quiet day.

Stay safe and keep well, everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2022)

5 mile walk done with a bit of a hill to start. The cold wind eased so it was quite pleasant. Started off with the head torch but was able to turn it off at 7.30 as daylight was appearing. The days are stretching 

Porridge time now. 

I think I will need to go round for yet more shopping and that will take me over the weekend.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

LIDL run first thing to do today. 
Will take doggie, leave her in the car while go shopping and then walk her around Bicclescombe park on the way back.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> When my car was still under warranty it was main dealer serviced and I would have it collected . On one occasion the driver arrived to collect the car , he carried out a brief inspection and departed. A few minutes later bing-bong, a distressed collection driver at the door . I’m so sorry sir I’ve damaged your car .He had scraped the side along the wall between my driveway and the Neighbours . In his defence I should say it’s a tight turn out of my drive and the boundary wall is very low . He was surprised I wasn’t annoyed or angry, but I thought its the dealership thy can sought it .




I bought it new from the dealer. They do the service.and MOT.rveyr year and always pick it up as a courtesy.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

I posted this in the wrong place 

Today is my wedding anniversary . 49 years. Sheesh


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I posted this in the wrong place
> 
> Today is my wedding anniversary . 49 years. Sheesh


 
Congratulations – but you get less for murder


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2022)

Aldi dash completed. Very few people about.
I bought some battered cod fillets. Hopefully they will make a nice butty with mushy peas.
Also got what looks like nice slices of beef topside.....another butty option.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I posted this in the wrong place
> 
> Today is my wedding anniversary . 49 years. Sheesh


Congrats to you.
Commiserations to Mr WD


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I posted this in the wrong place
> 
> Today is my wedding anniversary . 49 years. Sheesh



Congratulations


----------



## Chief Broom (27 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Still dark so I don't know about the weather. We are gravel riding to a favourite cafe today, near Radcliffe. It's called Branch 14. Why? The building was originally the home of the 14th branch of the Cooperative Society. Great little cafe run by grandparents, mum and four daughters.
> 
> @Chief Broom another recommendation for SPDs. On your concern about walking I would say don't worry. A well maintained bike should not let you down unless you suffer an unpredictable catastrophic failure. My #1 tip would be clean the bike very regularly as this means one is closely inspecting it at the same time. Keep the drive chain, cassette and rings scrupulously clean and lubed as this makes for efficient riding and good maintenance.
> 
> ...


Morning folks  Thanks Paul/dave r/Mo and everyone for helpful advice  If anything im getting a bit OCD on the bike maintenance front  i glad to hear serious malfunctions are rare, i expect being taken out by a car is more likely....ive had a few of those on motorcycles 
My elderly laptop was acting up this morning  in the event i disappear for a while its cuz its gone up in smoke  its about 9 yrs old now and has been carted all round the Highlands and has survived a lot of battering.
Windy n wet here this morning so looks like a walk


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Aldi dash completed. Very few people about.
> I bought some battered cod fillets. Hopefully they will make a nice butty with mushy peas.
> Also got what looks like nice slices of beef topside.....another butty option.


Just back from the shop. I forgot I was going to buy some fish fingers next time I was in. Oh well, never mind. Maybe next time. Just a selection of reasonably healthy ready meals, porridge, broccoli, apples, almond milk and soya milk.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jan 2022)

A pan of bubble and squeak on the go for an early lunch.(no breakfast this morning). A couple of fried eggs and some cold meat will accompany this culinary delight.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I posted this in the wrong place
> 
> Today is my wedding anniversary . 49 years. Sheesh


Enjoy the day

View: https://m.facebook.com/richiekavanaghmusician/videos/our-anniversary-is-today-by-richie-kavanagh/611178396340638/


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Thanks Paul/dave r/Mo and everyone for helpful advice  If anything im getting a bit OCD on the bike maintenance front  i glad to hear serious malfunctions are rare, i expect being taken out by a car is more likely....ive had a few of those on motorcycles
> My elderly laptop was acting up this morning  in the event i disappear for a while its cuz its gone up in smoke  its about 9 yrs old now and has been carted all round the Highlands and has survived a lot of battering.
> Windy n wet here this morning so looks like a walk


Not wanting to start a debate but in all the years of cycling (only 10 years serious) I never did more than wipe and oil the chain and other bits. Can't recall problems other than the odd p*****e.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

My car has failed it's MOT. A shock absorber and the spring that sits on top needs replacing. It will cost me around £300 to do it ( gulp)


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My car has failed it's MOT. A shock absorber and the spring that sits on top needs replacing. It will cost me around £300 to do it ( gulp)


That can be Mr WDs anniversary present


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> That can be Mr WDs anniversary present




Good idea.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Jan 2022)

Hello all
up about 8 plus a bit - which used to be normal for me untila few months ago
but back is aching again - thought it was getting better

Anyway - managed to get a ride in yesterday - luckily I changed my mind about the route - quite glad as it turned out there was a headwind all the way out there to the airport - then when I got there there was a C130 doing curcuits so I saw it approach and then climb out twice

plus a helicopter doing a hover taxi thing at very slow speed in the side wind - which looked extremely difficult, or it was a novice pilot!

Anyway - nice easy ride home to make up for the slog out there!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

It's a nice day here well at the moment it is. It's about 9 deg and sunny


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2022)

Jumped on the rowing machine for a nice steady 5k. Felt ok. I forgot to wear my heart rate strap but according to my Garmin which records all the time it never went higher than 122 so that's fine for the effort. Plenty room for improvement once my body is more used to it. At least I'm not last in the 5K rankings!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Chief Broom another recommendation for SPDs. On your concern about walking I would say don't worry. A well maintained bike should not let you down unless you suffer an unpredictable catastrophic failure.





Dave7 said:


> Not wanting to start a debate but in all the years of cycling (only 10 years serious) I never did more than wipe and oil the chain and other bits. Can't recall problems other than the odd p*****e.


I went on holiday in Scotland with a friend of mine. We took our mountain bikes with us. She had bought her bike new a couple of days before we went up there. 

I had been looking at the possibility of cycling along the sides of loch Etive. Online sources suggested that it was possible though we might have to walk some bits. Off we went... 

We got most of the way down the North side of the loch when my pal suddenly let out a yelp in front of me and came to a stop. Her new bike's chain had just snapped! She is tiny so wasn't exactly hammering the chain and wasn't even changing gear when it broke. 

She was really upset that her new bike had let her down like that. Obviously either a manufacturing fault in the chain, or the mechanic who fitted it had made a mistake. Either way, she thought she was looking at a long, hard push back to the van at Bonawe. 

Nonsense! Clearly a job for Bicycle Repair Man... I whipped out my trusty multitool and had her back on the, er, off-road in minutes. We thought better of continuing though. It had been harder than expected and we were only about 1/3 round. We turned and went back the way we had come. 

Maintenance and careful riding do help, but s**t can still happen!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Jumped on the rowing machine for a nice steady 5k. Felt ok. I forgot to wear my heart rate strap but according to my Garmin which records all the time it never went higher than 122 so that's fine for the effort. Plenty room for improvement once my body is more used to it. At least I'm not last in the 5K rankings!


What heart rate do you aim for? 

I haven't checked mine for years but 30 years ago I was averaging about 160 bpm on hilly rides round here and hit 199 on a 25% ramp! 

I am sure that I could not get within 20 bpm of those numbers now and it would probably kill me to try!


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I went on holiday in Scotland with a friend of mine. We took our mountain bikes with us. She had bought her bike new a couple of days before we went up there.
> 
> I had been looking at the possibility of cycling along the sides of loch Etive. Online sources suggested that it was possible though we might have to walk some bits. Off we went...
> 
> ...


Yes s**t can and does happen.
I always took the obvious things eg spare links, tubes and p*****e repair kit. Maybe I was fortunate


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> What heart rate do you aim for?
> 
> I haven't checked mine for years but 30 years ago I was averaging about 160 bpm on hilly rides round here and hit 199 on a 25% ramp!
> 
> I am sure that I could not get within 20 bpm of those numbers now and it would probably kill me to try!


Not sure what would be sensible for rowing. I am finding running hard now so it’s usually in the mid to high 150’s which is more than it used to be. Just takes so much effort to get the legs to work now.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

We have some bread leftover from yesterday so today we are having Tom soup with bread


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have some bread leftover from yesterday so today we are having Tom soup with bread


I like breaking the bread up and putting it in the soup


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I don't have personal experience of the Stepway Comfort, but, my son-law-has one and is perfectly happy with it. SiL always had a Company car, on his retirement, he needed to acquire a car as economically as possible. He was going to buy a 5-6 year old car, until I pointed out he could get a new, or almost new Dacia for the same money. I had observed the various Dacia models were very much in evidence in France. To the best of my knowledge, the major "complaint" regarding the various Dacia models is that their NCAP scores are not particularly high.



They are great value for money . Dacia are owned by Renault/Nissan , so basically you are getting a old model Renault re shelled with new body. So the transmission/suspension/engine are a little old school but it does mean it’s reliable and spares are cheap .


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I like breaking the bread up and putting it in the soup


Nooooo goes too soggy.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I like breaking the bread up and putting it in the soup


................


----------



## gavroche (27 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> They are great value for money . Dacia are owned by Renault/Nissan , so basically you are getting a old model Renault re shelled with new body. So the transmission/suspension/engine are a little old school but it does mean it’s reliable and spares are cheap .


I ordered the Stepway Prestige last November. It comes with all the gadgets another car costing thousands more would have. Hoping to take delivery of it in April. All reports on it are good if you are not concerned about the NCAP rating. ( I am not ).
If @Drago was still with us, he would advise you to buy a Volvo at £20000 more .


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Jan 2022)

gavroche said:


> I ordered the Stepway Prestige last November. It comes with all the gadgets another car costing thousands more would have. Hoping to take delivery of it in April. All reports on it are good if you are not concerned about the NCAP rating. ( I am not ).
> If @Drago was still with us, he would advise you to buy a Volvo at £20000 more .


Well he is right . If you have a spare £20 grand 😀

Have I missed something ( not for the first time 😂) . Has Drago left us ?


----------



## gavroche (27 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Well he is right . If you have a spare £20 grand 😀
> 
> Have I missed something ( not for the first time 😂) . Has Drago left us ?


Yes, apparently , but he has done it before. He might come back in few weeks when he realises how much he misses us.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Well he is right . If you have a spare £20 grand 😀
> 
> Have I missed something ( not for the first time 😂) . Has Drago left us ?



He hasn't been around for a while, and I did hear a rumour that he's gone for good, but wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Well he is right . If you have a spare £20 grand 😀
> 
> Have I missed something ( not for the first time 😂) . Has Drago left us ?


It would appear so. He supposedly requested to site support that his account be deleted. I didn’t see it or know why so who knows. He still seems to be showing up as a member.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I like breaking the bread up and putting it in the soup




I do that as well.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jan 2022)

@Drago "he comes and goes like the wind and rain"


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Jan 2022)

That’s a shame if he has gone for good.
The problem is very easy to wind oneself up when on forums and fb. I’ve lost count of the times I’ve flounced off the yachts and Yachting forum over the years. Mostly because of the same little troll but I always end up going back because it’s one of the few online places I can discuss a sport I love .
Most people don’t play as nice as the people on this thread 😀


----------



## gavroche (27 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> That’s a shame if he has gone for good.
> The problem is very easy to wind oneself up when on forums and fb. I’ve lost count of the times I’ve flounced off the yachts and Yachting forum over the years. Mostly because of the same little troll but I always end up going back because it’s one of the few online places I can discuss a sport I love .
> Most people don’t play as nice as the people on this thread 😀


I hope he comes back too. I didn't always agree with his views but he was interesting to read.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> That’s a shame if he has gone for good.
> The problem is very easy to wind oneself up when on forums and fb. I’ve lost count of the times I’ve flounced off the yachts and Yachting forum over the years. Mostly because of the same little troll but I always end up going back because it’s one of the few online places I can discuss a sport I love .
> Most people don’t play as nice as the people on this thread 😀


 
I agree, but there a ignore button, when used the site become more of a pleasure to use


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> They are great value for money . Dacia are owned by Renault/Nissan , so basically you are getting a old model Renault re shelled with new body. So the transmission/suspension/engine are a little old school but it does mean it’s reliable and spares are cheap .



Yes, that has been exactly my Son-in-Law's experience, he bought a 1 year old model, and has now had it for about 2 years. As I said, he is very pleased with it. I have moved up to "top father-in-law" status, because, I suggested it  So, win, win.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I like breaking the bread up and putting it in the soup





welsh dragon said:


> I do that as well.



There are some really uncouth people on here......

I like doing that too.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I posted this in the wrong place
> 
> Today is my wedding anniversary . 49 years. Sheesh


Child bride?
Congrats.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Child bride?
> Congrats.




I was


----------



## pawl (27 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> They are great value for money . Dacia are owned by Renault/Nissan , so basically you are getting a old model Renault re shelled with new body. So the transmission/suspension/engine are a little old school but it does mean it’s reliable and spares are cheap .


We ordered the comfort model Delivery expected end of April beginning of May Apparently delivery is starting to improve 
The salesman did mention the NCAP rating .He showed us the video of the current the testing procedure which has no included impact with pedestrians No lane warning Apparently four or five years ago Dacia had a four star rating It appears that more areas have been added

Must admit I don’t usually look at the ratings.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jan 2022)

Good afternoon all, and congratulations @welsh dragon 🥂

Been a nice day here, spent exploring the woods and byways of Livingston.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2022)

Another walk done. It was too nice not to. It felt positively spring like apart from the cold wind at times.


----------



## 12boy (27 Jan 2022)

Snow and -6C. Very still and kinda nice outside. I got the cabin fever and will try to be outside for a spell. Congrats Welshie, and your devoted, long suffering husband. We will have only 44 in July. Macpherson struts on FWD cars are spendy, but not so easy to DIY.
Be safe and well.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> We ordered the comfort model Delivery expected end of April beginning of May Apparently delivery is starting to improve
> The salesman did mention the NCAP rating .He showed us the video of the current the testing procedure which has no included impact with pedestrians No lane warning Apparently four or five years ago Dacia had a four star rating It appears that more areas have been added
> 
> Must admit I don’t usually look at the ratings.


When did you order yours?


----------



## pawl (27 Jan 2022)

gavroche said:


> When did you order yours?


 Monday this week


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

My car had now passed the MOT so she should be back home tonight


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jan 2022)

It occurs to me that on our Livingston walk today we passed the cricket ground, the football ground, and the rugby ground, does that count as a Macnab ? (Or have I been reading too much John Buchan ).
Also a brief flash of a kingfisher.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I posted this in the wrong place
> 
> Today is my wedding anniversary . 49 years. Sheesh


Congratulations WD 🍾🥂 Here's to many more


Mo1959 said:


> Jumped on the rowing machine for a nice steady 5k. Felt ok. I forgot to wear my heart rate strap but according to my Garmin which records all the time it never went higher than 122 so that's fine for the effort. Plenty room for improvement once my body is more used to it. At least I'm not last in the 5K rankings!


5k on a rowing machine? WOW! That is seriously impressive. Chapeau.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I went on holiday in Scotland with a friend of mine. We took our mountain bikes with us. She had bought her bike new a couple of days before we went up there.
> 
> I had been looking at the possibility of cycling along the sides of loch Etive. Online sources suggested that it was possible though we might have to walk some bits. Off we went...
> 
> ...


Yep, I agree sh*t still happens but a chain breaking is something one should be prepared for. No criticism of your friend intended but she should be carrying a mult-tool and at least one, two in my view, chain links. I'd say a walking mechanical is something which can't be repaired roadside bottom bracket, free hub etc.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jan 2022)

Not happy. My wife scratched the car. 
I will need to have it seen to ( the car , not my wife) as It is part exchanged towards the new one.
I haven't seen how bad it is yet but will look in daylight.
My wife is not very good at driving in the dark and that's when it happened.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Jumped on the rowing machine for a nice steady 5k. Felt ok. I forgot to wear my heart rate strap but according to my Garmin which records all the time it never went higher than 122 so that's fine for the effort. Plenty room for improvement once my body is more used to it. At least I'm not last in the 5K rankings!


WoW at this rate you'll soon have the T-shirt


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jan 2022)

gavroche said:


> Not happy. My wife scratched the car.
> I will need to have it seen to ( the car , not my wife) as It is part exchanged towards the new one.
> I haven't seen how bad it is yet but will look in daylight.
> My wife is not very good at driving in the dark and that's when it happened.


It's a piece of metal with an engine. it will rust away in time, it doesn't matter a jot if the scratches might adversely affect how much you need to pay for the next shinier piece of metal with an engine that will rust away. 
Hope your wife is ok and not too shaken up.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's a piece of metal with an engine. it will rust away in time, it doesn't matter a jot if the scratches might adversely affect how much you need to pay for the next shinier piece of metal with an engine that will rust away.
> Hope your wife is ok and not too shaken up.


It is an expensive bit of metal and looking after it helps keep its value, same as your house which is mainly a pile of bricks.
My wife was never in any danger as it is only a scratch. I am the sort of person who likes my things to look new, even if a few years old, whether it is my car, my bikes or anything else. 
Having some pride in your possessions is something I value.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

My car is back home . £467. That's it for another 12 months.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jan 2022)

gavroche said:


> Not happy. My wife scratched the car.
> I will need to have it seen to ( the car , not my wife) as It is part exchanged towards the new one.
> *I haven't seen how bad it is yet but will look in daylight.*
> My wife is not very good at driving in the dark and that's when it happened.



No matter how bad it is... stay calm, say the right thing(s)... ie "so long as you are unhurt dearest wife... etc etc"


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2022)

YouTube again...

Don't try this once _Anger Emulation Mode *®*_ has been turned on!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2022)

That is the future of Amazon zero hours contractors!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2022)

Any recommendations for home contents insurance, and to include cover for my bikes out and about? Also desirable - cover for legal fees and damages in case of involvement in a serious accident***.

I used to get all of that on my home _and_ contents insurance when I was a property owner.


*** I do not expect to be causing such an accident, but I remember reading about one cyclist being sued after a simple touch of wheels left the other rider with life-changing injuries.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2022)

I didn't realise that our Welsh dragon had visited the midlands recently.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I didn't realise that our Welsh dragon had visited the midlands recently.
> 
> View attachment 628504




Not very big are they


----------



## Dirk (27 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Not very big are they


I didn't know you wore thongs. 🤔


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> I didn't know you wore thongs. 🤔


Well... _thongs ain't what they used to be_!


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well... _thongs ain't what they used to be_!


Its more thongs for the memory.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Its more thongs for the memory.


My memory is not _that_ good!


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My memory is not _that_ good!


It's not that bad either.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The only negative so far is the lack of an obvious missed notification reminder. There is a way-too-subtle icon on the lockscreen, but I have my screen covered anyway when the phone is not in use. I would like a way of getting the phone to make a user-defined sound at a user-defined interval until all notifications are cleared e.g. beep every 10 minutes.
> 
> I tried a reminder app, but haven't managed to get it to work reliably. I will keep looking for an alternative. (_*Any suggestions for a suitable Android app? *_)


_*THIS ONE*_ looks promising. I have been running it this evening and it has worked well so far. If it turns out to be reliable I will pay a few £ to say thanks and get a couple of extra features.


----------



## 12boy (28 Jan 2022)

I used to love my thongs. Course, nowadays we call em flipflops. And I still wear them in the summer time.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> I used to love my thongs. Course, nowadays we call em flipflops. And I still wear them in the summer time.


An odd way of wearing them to say the least


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> I used to love my thongs. Course, nowadays we call em flipflops. And I still wear them in the summer time.


I never quite know whether _you_ know what _we _mean by certain words, but are joking with us... 

We are talking about what used to be called g-strings! (As in undergarments, not things fitted to musical instruments... )


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2022)

I just checked on Amazon.com - you _do _use it the same way. It must be very confusing using the same word for underwear and footwear!


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Any recommendations for home contents insurance, and to include cover for my bikes out and about? Also desirable - cover for legal fees and damages in case of involvement in a serious accident***.
> 
> I used to get all of that on my home _and_ contents insurance when I was a property owner.
> 
> ...


All my experience is for Buildings and Contents cover. I've been happy with Hastings Direct for several years which gives me worldwide new for old. Bikes over a certain value have to be individually named personal items rather than simply under bike cover which isn't sufficient. I think we paid £230ish last renewal.

Most companies offer legal expenses as an add on which I don't take. As I'm a BC member I would use their cover, BC are experts, I hope, in the field whereas Hastings will be very general and wide-ranging.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jan 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2022)

Morning. Rubbish sleep. Window was open as usual and my noisy neighbours not content with annoying me during the day now have 3 dogs one of which must have the runs as their door opened, outside light came on and wandering about on the gravel talking at least three times.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I do that as well.





welsh dragon said:


> Not very big are they


When we had our static van a 'neighbour' used to hang her undies on a line......her undies were massive while she was quite skinny.
Their van was on the main field so said undies were on view to the world .


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2022)

Good morning people, shopping day has come round again, failed on the wordle this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> I didn't know you wore thongs. 🤔


About 7 years ago I was 'winding up' a girl behind the bar at the golf club.
I told her I was wearing my wife's pink thong.
I didn't realised she actually believed it and it quickly spread that Dave was a cross dresser


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2022)

Good morning world.
Another good sleep.
Just have to visit the auntie this morning as I sort her finances out. 
Paperwork to file......not much else today.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jan 2022)

Morning all, 
Wordle done in 4.
Wordle 223 4/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩⬛
⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Some domestics to do today, looks like another non biking day today.


----------



## Sterlo (28 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Any recommendations for home contents insurance, and to include cover for my bikes out and about? Also desirable - cover for legal fees and damages in case of involvement in a serious accident***.
> 
> I used to get all of that on my home _and_ contents insurance when I was a property owner.
> 
> ...


I went with Admiral (home and contents) as Direct Line were charging and extra £50 for bikes over £1k, with Admiral I'm covered up to £2k, not sure about away from home. Re specific bike insurance, I've been with Wiggle for 2 years now, I've only got the third party cover but it comes with legal cover and all for £24 a year. They do 3 levels last time I looked so one of them may suit if you can't find cover included with your contents.


----------



## Salad Dodger (28 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

3 degrees and overcast on Planet Thanet today.

I slept very badly (again) and have no firm plans for today, but if it's not too cold I might get out on the garden today: veg patch needs digging over and apple tree needs a thorough pruning.

Keep safe and warm, everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2022)

Morning. Not a good night here. I bad a bit of a painful Hip for some reason. 

4 deg, dry and calm here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

YTFFA! 
Doggie walk this morning then orf to the White Lion for our nosebag.


----------



## Sterlo (28 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Not a good night here. I bad a bit of a painful Hip for some reason.
> 
> 4 deg, dry and calm here.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


It's all of that heavy driving wearing out your suspension


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2022)

Sterlo said:


> It's all of that heavy driving wearing out your suspension




Now that's a good one


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, a dull 6° here.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2022)

Back from a just under 6 mile wander. A bit weary to start after my poor sleep but soon got going. Up the hilly walk today so was quite warm going up as usual but got an icy blast of wind once I reached the top.

Back on the Weetabix this morning for a change.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Any recommendations for home contents insurance, and to include cover for my bikes out and about? Also desirable - cover for legal fees and damages in case of involvement in a serious accident***.
> 
> I used to get all of that on my home _and_ contents insurance when I was a property owner.
> 
> ...


We have insured with the Co-oP for the last few years. Our insurance expires at the end of this month. The Co-oP has sold / transferred its Insurance business and it now operates out of Gibraltar. The Policy details were incorrect listing both Mrs Tenkaykev as " Data Entry Clerks " instead of " Retired " Anyway, that's them in the bin. I went with Nationwide, we've had current accounts with them since the dawn of time, and I was pleasantly surprised at the ease and straight-forwardness of the process. Listed both of our " Posh" Brommies at £2k each, apart from that just the standard contents insurance. Overall very pleased as I was dreading trawling through the " usual suspects "


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2022)

I don't have contents insurance or bike insurance


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't have contents insurance or bike insurance


Yeah, but what about your trainers ............


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2022)

I have paid the bill for my car.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah, but what about your trainers ............


That's why I can buy so many with the money I've saved over the years not paying for insurance!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jan 2022)

Roast lamb today.

It's raining that fine misty rain and the wind is getting stronger as well


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Roast lamb today.
> 
> It's raining that fine misty rain and the wind is getting stronger as well


I just had some toast with cold chicken slices and a cuppa. Suppose I should have another wander soon.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I just had some toast with cold chicken slices and a cuppa. Suppose I should have another wander soon.


 
I've just done that, I wandered to the kitchen for another coffee


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2022)

We are having a bitty lunch as neither of us fancies a proper meal.
We have some nice slices of topside beef, some cheese and some sweet drop red peppers ....we will survive


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jan 2022)

I've been for a walk with a friend to the bird feeders on some local Heathlands. We replenish them every few days and this time of year keep water bottles to top up the little water stations we put in. Half coconuts seem to be the most popular followed by peanuts. My friend always buys high quality feeds, sunflower hearts, Niger seeds etc, nothing is too good for our feathered friends!
We put a few nesting boxes up a few years back and they are fully occupied. We try to put them in out of the way places that aren't too easily accessible, but my tree climbing skills are not up to scratch. I suggested to my friend when we were pondering one location that she should climb along the tree branch as she is very slightly built, and if she did fall then there was a lovely bed of Pine needles waiting to cushion her fall


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've been for a walk with a friend to the bird feeders on some local Heathlands. We replenish them every few days and this time of year keep water bottles to top up the little water stations we put in. Half coconuts seem to be the most popular followed by peanuts. My friend always buys high quality feeds, sunflower hearts, Niger seeds etc, nothing is too good for our feathered friends!
> We put a few nesting boxes up a few years back and they are fully occupied. We try to put them in out of the way places that aren't too easily accessible, but my tree climbing skills are not up to scratch. I suggested to my friend when we were pondering one location that she should climb along the tree branch as she is very slightly built, and if she did fall then there was a lovely bed of Pine needles waiting to cushion her fall


My dad was a great bird watcher in his younger days. He looked after a woodland walk in his village and made and put up dozens of bird boxes. They were all numbered and would check them and log what was using them. Sadly last time I did the walk I see they are in a poor state now as nobody else has bothered about them.

He made this wooden bridge over the burn. There were boxes fixed underneath that the Dippers used every year.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2022)

I'm in the pub. 👍


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> I'm in the pub. 👍
> 
> View attachment 628552


I see you have gone back to flat beer.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've been for a walk with a friend to the bird feeders on some local Heathlands. We replenish them every few days and this time of year keep water bottles to top up the little water stations we put in. Half coconuts seem to be the most popular followed by peanuts. My friend always buys high quality feeds, sunflower hearts, Niger seeds etc, nothing is too good for our feathered friends!
> We put a few nesting boxes up a few years back and they are fully occupied. We try to put them in out of the way places that aren't too easily accessible, but my tree climbing skills are not up to scratch. I suggested to my friend when we were pondering one location that she should climb along the tree branch as she is very slightly built, and if she did fall then there was a lovely bed of Pine needles waiting to cushion her fall



You are such a gentleman, so thoughtful!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't have contents insurance or bike insurance


Currently, I don't either. For the past few years I have been so skint that _ANY _extra regular outgoings were something to be avoided. Yes, the expense of replacing bikes, computers etc. would have been much greater, but given a choice between eating and insuring, I chose eating!


----------



## pawl (28 Jan 2022)

Great news Mrsp Oncologist has just rung with the result of her last scan.Scan shows she is clear of cancer
After eight months following her op we can breath a sigh of relief Oncology will continue to do a follow up every three months.

Might see if she can get her coal delivery round back


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jan 2022)

I don't usually post links to YouTube videos, but this one made me laugh out loud. It originated from a discussion group about E scooters being silent, and the proposal that electric vehicles should make an artificial noise to make people aware of their presence.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5IKthNYhVY


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Great news Mrsp Oncologist has just rung with the result of her last scan.Scan shows she is clear of cancer
> After eight months following her op we can breath a sigh of relief Oncology will continue to do a follow up every three months.
> 
> Might see if she can get her coal delivery round back



Good news at last.


----------



## rustybolts (28 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> When we had our static van a 'neighbour' used to hang her undies on a line......her undies were massive while she was quite skinny.
> Their van was on the main field so said undies were on view to the world .


Ahem , did she perchance have a fat husband or partner ?


----------



## pawl (28 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Good news at last.


Thanks dave r You and your good lady stay safe


----------



## rustybolts (28 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I don't usually post links to YouTube videos, but this one made me laugh out loud. It originated from a discussion group about E scooters being silent, and the proposal that electric vehicles should make an artificial noise to make people aware of their presence.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5IKthNYhVY



Thought it was Michael Dunlop coming on Bob McIntyres bike !

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAFZ9g5hH00


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Thanks dave r You and your good lady stay safe



Thank you, you two stay safe as well.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Ahem , did she perchance have a fat husband or partner ?


Is there something you might not want to tell us by chance?


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Ahem , did she perchance have a fat husband or partner ?


No.....just extra baggy drawers.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Great news Mrsp Oncologist has just rung with the result of her last scan.Scan shows she is clear of cancer
> After eight months following her op we can breath a sigh of relief Oncology will continue to do a follow up every three months.
> 
> Might see if she can get her coal delivery round back


Good news Pawl......have a nice evening.


----------



## pawl (28 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good news Pawl......have a nice evening.




Thanks Dave 7 You and yours stay safe


----------



## pawl (28 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Great news Mrsp Oncologist has just rung with the result of her last scan.Scan shows she is clear of cancer
> After eight months following her op we can breath a sigh of relief Oncology will continue to do a follow up every three months.
> 
> Might see if she can get her coal delivery round back




On behalf of MrsP and myself thanks to all who responded to are good news


----------



## 12boy (28 Jan 2022)

Yay for Mrs Pawl!


----------



## pawl (28 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> Yay for Mrs Pawl!


Many thanks


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> On behalf of MrsP and myself thanks to all who responded to are good news


Always nice to hear good news. All the best to continued good health. xx


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Jan 2022)

Night night everyone .


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Night night everyone .


Pah - the night was yet young then. Mind you, it isn't now... Unless you are @12boy , in which case it still _IS_! 

I'm outta here too. 

I've got 3 clues left to finish on cryptic crossword #73 of 80. I want to get the book finished and get stuck into book #2.

I also want to read another few chapters of _On Writing_. Stephen King has just finished explaining how his alcoholism and drug addiction affected him and his family, and now he is going to give his thoughts on the craft of writing. (I actually read this book about 10 years ago but have forgotten a lot of it.)


----------



## rustybolts (29 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Great news Mrsp Oncologist has just rung with the result of her last scan.Scan shows she is clear of cancer
> After eight months following her op we can breath a sigh of relief Oncology will continue to do a follow up every three months.
> 
> Might see if she can get her coal delivery round back


great news ! enjoy yourselves and relax


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Great news Mrsp Oncologist has just rung with the result of her last scan.Scan shows she is clear of cancer
> After eight months following her op we can breath a sigh of relief Oncology will continue to do a follow up every three months.
> 
> Might see if she can get her coal delivery round back


Fantastic news.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2022)

Good morning. Sounds like storm Malik means business as it's blowing up a hooley outside. So what will happen today?

Housework - I've been a bit slovenly recently
Haircut
Household admin
Clean and prep bike for Sunday 
Aldi dash
I'd like to work on the allotment but think it's too windy for that.

@Mo1959 I think "hooley" is a Scottish word. Would you spell it ending "ey" or "ie"?


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2022)

Good morning people, an early carer visit this morning, twenty past six. and they were double crewed, I think the younger one was under instruction.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 I think "hooley" is a Scottish word. Would you spell it ending "ey" or "ie"?



I've always spelt it hoolie


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Sounds like storm Malik means business as it's blowing up a hooley outside. So what will happen today?
> 
> Housework - I've been a bit slovenly recently
> Haircut
> ...


Morning. I always say hoolie but can’t say I’ve actually checked.……and yes, it has arrived. Not sure if it will be safe for a quick wander or not. 

Nothing on the first guess on Wordle this morning but got there again.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2022)

Morning all
We don't have a hoolieey of any sort here. 'Sounds' quite peaceful out there.
The paperwork that I should have done is still sat there giving me dirty looks .
Must do it this morning.
@PaulSB .....how much do you pay for a haircut ? Mine is £6.00.
Only takes 10 minutes but she does a decent job of it...... including eyebrows and around me lug holes.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2022)

Damn. That’s the rain on now too. Not sure rain along with gale force winds would be a very pleasant walk.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2022)

Morning. Was a tad blowy here last night but at least it didn't rain.

Looks like you are in for a bit of nasty weather Mo. Let's hope it doesn't last long.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2022)

Wordle done in three this morning


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Wordle done in three this morning


It’s quite addictive and just a quick bit of fun first thing to wake up the brain.

Sod it. I think I will put on the gear and try a walk. If I don’t post again by 9am send out Mountain Rescue!


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Damn. That’s the rain on now too. Not sure rain along with gale force winds would be a very pleasant walk.


Should give it a miss Mo lots of flying debris and possibly trees coming down 
Morning folks  i shall be glad if my roof survives today, the potential for being homeless and nowhere to go is stressful. Got a emergency housing number but whether thats any good i hope i dont have to find out


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

No plans for today apart from finding a decent film to watch this afternoon.
Sunday lunch booked at the Crown in West Down.


----------



## Salad Dodger (29 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

It's nearly 9 degrees on Planet Thanet today under a clear sky, but it looks breezy. Nothing like cycle chatters 'oop north are suffering from Storm Malik.....

I will mainly be doing a bit of gardening today, under the direction of Mrs Salad.

Tonight, I am playing at a singaround session, at a local venue. All Scottish songs, or songs by Scottish writers, as it was Burns Night on Tuesday.

Keep safe and keep well, everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all
> We don't have a hoolieey of any sort here. 'Sounds' quite peaceful out there.
> The paperwork that I should have done is still sat there giving me dirty looks .
> Must do it this morning.
> ...


How much do I pay? This has the potential to be a touch embarrassing.😳 I should first say I'm slightly more hirsute than Kojak.......just. 😄

In town I can get an OAP rate of £4-5 for a "What number sir?" and wham, bam, thank you ma'am its all over in five minutes.

Don't really enjoy that so I go to a Turkish barber. Now these guys know how to cut hair, I think it must be a "thing" for Turkish men. Proper grooming. I get charged £8-13 depending on what gets done. For £8 it's haircut properly finished off with cut-throat razor and ear hair singed off with the flaming stick.

Today I'm having "the works" haircut, beard trimmed and shaped, nose wax, ear wax. Takes about 25 minutes and costs £13. The wax thing stops hair growing for about three months.

Anyone want a pic of Paul with a cotton bud waxed in to each nostril? 🤣


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2022)

Morning all, it's a tad breezy down here, nothing like what you have up north though.
Wordle done in 4 .
Dog walking and a few domestics to be done before we go up to our friends place for a lunchtime gathering. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2022)

Morning all no hoolie here as yet, don't do wordle thing and not been to the barber in years.
I have some ironing to do, but thats it


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> How much do I pay? This has the potential to be a touch embarrassing.😳 I should first say I'm slightly more hirsute than Kojak.......just. 😄
> 
> In town I can get an OAP rate of £4-5 for a "What number sir?" and wham, bam, thank you ma'am its all over in five minutes.
> 
> ...


Sounds good and fair.
We have a number of 'turkish' barbers within 2 miles but they are more expensive then that.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I've always spelt it hoolie


Yep, me too but I was filled with doubt this morning. Lord knows why.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all no hoolie here as yet, don't do wordle thing and not been to the barber in years.
> I have some ironing to do, but thats it


And may I ask which parts of your body will you be ironing


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds good and fair.
> We have a number of 'turkish' barbers within 2 miles but they are more expensive then that.


Our guys are genuine Turks and a lot of Turkish men visit, some for a haircut and others drop in to chat. Seems to be a community male thing.

Anyway I must get on. Off to town for haircut and Aldi.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2022)

Wordle in 6 today.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2022)

Well Mo, your wind (to use a phrase) has found it's way down here .
Started slowly some 30 minutes ago and is steadily building


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, and a very windy one it is too. We’re at the southern edge of the amber zone, gusts currently of 50 mph, expected to peak nearer 60 in the next couple of hours. So a hoolie it is then. (Have enjoyed watching Michael Portillo travelling the local coast this week, particularly enjoyed his interview with the Scots language expert in Aberdeen. Perhaps somebody could develop a Scots version of wordle ?)


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks,
Looks like we've had rain overnight. Caught up on a bit of TV last night and watched a couple of Worzel Gummidge episodes in iPlayer. The " Saucy Nancy " episode was great, Bill Bailey, Vanessa Redgrave, and it was great to see, as well as hear the Unthanks who provide a lot of the background music. Not forgetting a cameo voice role by 📣 *Brian Blessed* 📣


----------



## pawl (29 Jan 2022)

rustybolts said:


> great news ! enjoy yourselves and relax



Thank You I


----------



## pawl (29 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Fantastic news.




Thank you 😊


----------



## pawl (29 Jan 2022)

rustybolts said:


> great news ! enjoy yourselves and relax





Thank you 😊


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2022)

Survived. Bit later as a gentleman that lost his wife to dementia last year spied me when he was opening his curtains and called me in for a chat. Nice to give him a bit of company for half an hour or so. He said he hadn't spoken to many people this week.

Porridge now.


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2022)

Morning all... I'm all excited now, just had a delivery of a big box. Should keep me busy for a couple of hours!...





But first I must trim my beard, yesterday someone said that I looked like uncle Albert out of Only fools and horses 

Wordle done in 5


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

GM said:


> Morning all... I'm all excited now, just had a delivery of a big box. Should keep me busy for a couple of hours!...
> 
> View attachment 628687
> 
> ...


T'is a fake! They've spelt switch wrong.

And the box is the wrong way up.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2022)

I hope you lot have brushed up on the new highway code rules that have changed from today. If not, you naughty people


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Jan 2022)

Phew!  the wind appears to dropping little by little...my frayed nerves are shredded  To take my mind off imminent disaster ive cooked a prawn curry so at least will have a nice meal this evening.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2022)

GM said:


> Morning all... I'm all excited now, just had a delivery of a big box. Should keep me busy for a couple of hours!...
> 
> View attachment 628687
> 
> ...



When I had my beard I used get called that if it got a bit long and unkempt, I also used to get called Captain Birdseye occasionally.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> When I had my beard I used get called that if it got a bit long and unkempt, I also used to get called Captain Birdseye occasionally.




I don't have a beard (thank god)


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have a beard (thank god)


I think I was born with a beard 🧔


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I think I was born with a beard 🧔


No old photographs that allow you to check?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2022)

Weird. Both yesterday and today my mobile has rung with unknown numbers. I suspect a scam as I answered it yesterday and it was a recorded voice thing. Didn’t get to it in time today and it stopped but was a different number. Hope it’s not Ernie with the big one and I have ignored him!


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jan 2022)

Walked up the road to do a little shopping. I noticed the Daff's are starting to bloom


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Walked up the road to do a little shopping. I noticed the Daff's are starting to bloom
> 
> View attachment 628707


Wow early there. We are only just getting the snowdrops. The daffs are still just green shoots.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Weird. Both yesterday and today my mobile has rung with unknown numbers. I suspect a scam as I answered it yesterday and it was a recorded voice thing. Didn’t get to it in time today and it stopped but was a different number. Hope it’s not Ernie with the big one and I have ignored him!



I get the one ring and it stops number, usually the number starts with 0843 and theres several different 0843 numbers they use so blocking them doesn't stop them just slows them down, they're a scam call and if I rang them back I'd be connected to a premium rate line.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I get the one ring and it stops number, usually the number starts with 0843 and theres several different 0843 numbers they use so blocking them doesn't stop them just slows them down, they're a scam call and if I rang them back I'd be connected to a premium rate line.


These appear to be from a mobile which is strange.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jan 2022)

Still windy here but not as bad as it was.
Have been to the library, been for a little run, renewed car insurance, £30 less than last year, and have done the Big Garden Birdwatch for another year, two blue tits and a robin, about par for most years.
Our snowdrops have just started to flower in the last few days, daffs are many weeks away !


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jan 2022)

Incidentally, for those that might be interested, I see that this weekend’s world cyclo-cross championships are being shown on the BBC red button from 16.50 this afternoon. Women’s races today, men’s tomorrow.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> These appear to be from a mobile which is strange.


Probably spoofed - I got some a while ago that were all one or 2 digits different from my own number - makes it look more genuine


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> These appear to be from a mobile which is strange.


They can clone any number now in order to tempt you.


----------



## pawl (29 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope you lot have brushed up on the new highway code rules that have changed from today. If not, you naughty people




Yep Just looking up no win no fee solicitors n


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2022)

The sun is shining here and the wind has dropped to nothing. 

Pate on toast today


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2022)

Crikey! 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-60181568


----------



## slow scot (29 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-60181568


Yikes! That is very unpleasant. I can confirm winds here are as bad as Storm Arwen. Fifty thousand homes in the neighbourhood without power. Aberdeen’s game at Pittodrie called off.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-60181568




Good Lord 😢


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> These appear to be from a mobile which is strange.


I got one from a mobile at 0715 this morning. It cut off as soon as the answering m/c cut in. Not the first one either at about that time on a Saturday.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Jan 2022)

Looks like its windy in them there hills

be careful out there people!


----------



## 12boy (29 Jan 2022)

I got both spellings of hoolie/hooley from lexicon...but it says hoolie by itself is riotous fracas but blowing a hoolie is a stout wind, even gale force. In the US a gale foce wind is 39-54 mph. so is 39-54 a hoolie? In Wyoming people say that when the wind blows 70 mph the weather guys say it is a hurricane but in Muddy Gap it is called Tuesday.
Be well and safe and put something heavy on your person so as not to be blown away.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2022)

12boy said:


> I got both spellings of hoolie/hooley from lexicon...but it says hoolie by itself is riotous fracas but blowing a hoolie is a stout wind, even gale force. In the US a gale foce wind is 39-54 mph. so is 39-54 a hoolie? In Wyoming people say that when the wind blows 70 mph the weather guys say it is a hurricane but in Muddy Gap it is called Tuesday.
> Be well and safe and put something heavy on your person so as not to be blown away.




70 isn't a hurricane here just high winds or a hoolie


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-60181568



Struth!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2022)

It's a pity about the wind because otherwise it was a lovely afternoon for a bike ride.

I just walked to the shops instead.

I spotted an old cyclist on the main road through town. By '_old_' I mean '_significantly older than me_' - probably in his early to mid-70s. I see him from time to time - he rides slowly enough to be quite attention-catching! I was a bit worried for him because gusts of wind were making him wobble further out into the road. I don't know if a driver who overtook him very carefully was also worried for him, or was just trying to obey the changes to the Highway Code that came in today...



> There is updated guidance on safe passing distances and speeds for people driving or riding a motorcycle when overtaking vulnerable road users, including:
> 
> leaving at least 1.5 metres (5 feet) when overtaking people cycling at speeds of up to 30mph, and giving them more space when overtaking at higher speeds
> passing people riding horses or driving horse-drawn vehicles at speeds under 10 mph and allowing at least 2 metres (6.5 feet) of space
> ...


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2022)

Just started booking sites for our April tour.
Starting off with a few days in the Malverns then heading up to the Peak district for a week, on to Rutland Water for a few days and then across to North Norfolk for a week. We will then go down to the Broads for a week before coming back across country, stopping off near Bedford for a few days to see my cousin and then back home, probably stopping off in Somerset on the way.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It's a pity about the wind because otherwise it was a lovely afternoon for a bike ride.
> 
> I just walked to the shops instead.
> 
> I spotted an old cyclist on the main road through town. By '_old_' I mean '_significantly older than me_' - probably in his early to mid-70s. I see him from time to time - he rides slowly enough to be quite attention-catching! I was a bit worried for him because gusts of wind were making him wobble further out into the road. I don't know if a driver who overtook him very carefully was also worried for him, or was just trying to obey the changes to the Highway Code that came in today...



“Early to mid 70s, old!”; I am going off you @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> “Early to mid 70s, old!”; I am going off you @ColinJ


Old-_ish_! 

When I was a teenager I thought 60 was old. In my 30s I thought 65 was old. At 66 I think 70s is old-ish and 80+ is old!


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Old-_ish_!
> 
> When I was a teenager I thought 60 was old. In my 30s I thought 65 was old. At 66 I think 70s is old-ish and 80+ is old!



Stop digging Colin.


----------



## 12boy (29 Jan 2022)

Yeah, ColinJ you vile ageist, poo on you! (And that is extra smelly old msm poo!) Of course this reminds me of what I tell my boys " As you are now, I once was....as I am now you will also be". And they walk away muttering something about senile dotage and yellow pee stains in the drawers.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2022)

leaving at least 1.5 metres (5 feet) when overtaking people cycling at speeds of up to 30mph, and giving them more space when overtaking at higher speeds
passing people riding horses or driving horse-drawn vehicles at speeds under 10 mph and allowing at least 2 metres (6.5 feet) of space
allowing at least 2 metres (6.5 feet) of space and keeping to a low speed when passing people walking in the road (for example, where there’s no pavement)
Did anyone at actually proof read this? It's utter nonsense. I truly cannot believe a government department has published this.......oh hang on perhaps I should.

Now I know what they mean but it is not what's been written. The above says when *overtaking people cycling at speeds of up to 30mph*

So how many cyclists do we know that cycle at 30mph?????


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Old-_ish_!
> 
> When I was a teenager I thought 60 was old. In my 30s I thought 65 was old. At 66 I think 70s is old-ish and 80+ is old!



Hope I die before I get old....

It's in the mind. There is no "old"


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> These appear to be from a mobile which is strange.


Would it be an EE number by any chance?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It's a pity about the wind because otherwise it was a lovely afternoon for a bike ride.
> 
> I just walked to the shops instead.
> 
> I spotted an old cyclist on the main road through town. By '_old_' I mean '_significantly older than me_' - probably in his early to mid-70s. I see him from time to time - he rides slowly enough to be quite attention-catching! I was a bit worried for him because gusts of wind were making him wobble further out into the road. I don't know if a driver who overtook him very carefully was also worried for him, or was just trying to obey the changes to the Highway Code that came in today...


It might have been the council chief executive practicing for the daily commute, now he can't drive.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Would it be an EE number by any chance?


Don’t know? How would you know? I googled it but nothing came up.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> leaving at least 1.5 metres (5 feet) when overtaking people cycling at speeds of up to 30mph, and giving them more space when overtaking at higher speeds
> passing people riding horses or driving horse-drawn vehicles at speeds under 10 mph and allowing at least 2 metres (6.5 feet) of space
> allowing at least 2 metres (6.5 feet) of space and keeping to a low speed when passing people walking in the road (for example, where there’s no pavement)
> Did anyone at actually proof read this? It's utter nonsense. I truly cannot believe a government department has published this.......oh hang on perhaps I should.
> ...


It means - when overtaking people cycling when you are doing up to 30 mph

I agree - it is not well phrased - a comma would help


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t know? How would you know? I googled it but nothing came up.


Put it through who called me, or similar. Usually lists the provider.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2022)

The wind has finally dropped but so has the temperature. Might go down to zero tonight.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hope I die before I get old....
> 
> It's in the mind. There is no "old"



In our minds we continue to be the same whilst our bodies wear out.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hope I die before I get old....


Some of them _did_, some of them _didn't_!





PaulSB said:


> It's in the mind. There is no "old"


There is something odd about an old(-ish?) singer singing those lyrics though!

More seriously... Yes, with luck, good genes, the right attitude, and having a healthy lifestyle - 'old' can be delayed a very long time, but stick around and you will get there eventually!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Some of them _did_, some of them _didn't_!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every cell in your body is replaced every seven to eleven years.
Thus you can never be old.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> leaving at least 1.5 metres (5 feet) when overtaking people cycling at speeds of up to 30mph, and giving them more space when overtaking at higher speeds
> passing people riding horses or driving horse-drawn vehicles at speeds under 10 mph and allowing at least 2 metres (6.5 feet) of space
> allowing at least 2 metres (6.5 feet) of space and keeping to a low speed when passing people walking in the road (for example, where there’s no pavement)
> Did anyone at actually proof read this? It's utter nonsense. I truly cannot believe a government department has published this.......oh hang on perhaps I should.
> ...


I think it means when the car is travelling at 30mph not the cyclist.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Every cell in your body is replaced every seven to eleven years.
> Thus you can never be old.


Tell that to my brain - I have forgotten how long it is since I had a good memory...! 

When I was a student, I had 20+ ft of bookshelves filled with electronics magazines. If you'd asked me about a certain article, I could have told you which magazine it was in, and probably pretty much which pages too. Nowadays, I struggle to remember having even done the electronics degree, let alone what I learned! 

One thing which I do remember though, and it makes me really annoyed now... I recycled my entire collection of magazines when I graduated. I didn't have anywhere to store them once I left my flat, and I didn't really read them anymore. 

There was one particular magazine that would be very desirable to a collector now - a mint edition of the October 1945 issue of Wireless World. Why so valuable...? It contained _*THIS ARTICLE*_ by Arthur C. Clarke detailing the concept of geostationary satellites, almost 20 years before the first one (Early Bird) was launched!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Tell that to my brain - I have forgotten how long it is since I had a good memory...!
> 
> When I was a student, I had 20+ ft of bookshelves filled with electronics magazines. If you'd asked me about a certain article, I could have told you which magazine it was in, and probably pretty much which pages too. Nowadays, I struggle to remember having even done the electronics degree, let alone what I learned!
> 
> ...


Just checked, they want £31.01 postage for a copy!


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2022)

I think this is the version you want..


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

GM said:


> I think this is the version you want..



Where'd The Zimmers go!


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where'd The Zimmers go!




Hopefully still going strong!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it means when the car is travelling at 30mph not the cyclist.


I know. I'm just astonished the Highway Code publisher can't actually write English!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Some of them _did_, some of them _didn't_!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, really never. I refuse to get old. My body will but I won't.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Tell that to my brain - I have forgotten how long it is since I had a good memory...!
> *
> When I was a student, I had 20+ ft of bookshelves filled with electronics magazines. If you'd asked me about a certain article, I could have told you which magazine it was in, and probably pretty much which pages too. Nowadays, I struggle to remember having even done the electronics degree, let alone what I learned!*
> 
> ...


You realise that may be down to the simple fact that the cells that made you you, all those years ago, will have been replaced a few times now. What you really need are the cells you had then.
No memory problems then.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Nope, really never. I refuse to get old. My body will but I won't.



Just remember that if you haven't grown up by 60 you don't have to, but growing old is compulsory, though we all grow old at different rates.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You realise that may be down to the simple fact that the cells that made you you, all those years ago, will have been replaced a few times now. What you really need are the cells you had then.
> No memory problems then.


I've forgotten where I put the braincells.. 

Oh flipping heck... This is not a joke - I wanted to do a backup of the puzzle game software that I have been writing. I was going to put the backup on a memory stick, but I couldn't remember where I'd put it after the previous backup! 

(Panic over, after a 5 minute search I found it. I think it is probably time to start doing my backups online!)


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I've forgotten where I put the braincells..
> 
> Oh flipping heck... This is not a joke - I wanted to do a backup of the puzzle game software that I have been writing. I was going to put the backup on a memory stick, but I couldn't remember where I'd put it after the previous backup!
> 
> (Panic over, after a 5 minute search I found it. I think it is probably time to start doing my backups online!)


You've marked the memory stick as "BackUp", I'll assume. With it being left in the same place each time.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've marked the memory stick as "BackUp", I'll assume. With it being left in the same place each time.


It is marked as_ DataTraveler_ (sic)... presumably because it has data on it, and it can travel. 

It doesn't really matter what is written on it if I lose it... 

I have only got 2 of those particular memory sticks (16 GB ones). The other ones I have are much smaller. Not that I need GBs for those backups. Less than 0.1 GB would do.

Hmm, now I am wondering what happened to the other 16 GB memory stick! There used to be a box of cables on my mantelpiece. I bet it is in there. Once I remember where I moved the box to, I will be in with a shout of finding the memory stick - ha ha!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2022)

I found the box, and I found the memory stick in it. I also found a 64 GB stick which I had forgotten about... That has a version of Linux on it. I might have a play with that if it can boot from the memory stick. I don't want to install it on this laptop.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2022)

More time wasting for you... No, not YouTube videos this time!

I just rediscovered ClassicReload... They let you play old PC games in an emulator in a web browser. There are lots of my old favourites on there such as Prince of Persia, Lemmings, Tetris and so on... The site used to be a bit iffy on my old laptop, but the games I tried just now work really well on my newer, quicker machine.

If you decided to check the site out, remember to set the cookie handling to what you want. (I restrict what they can do to the minimum necessary.)


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> [It is marked as_ DataTraveler_ (sic)... presumably because it has data on it, and it can travel. [/B]
> 
> It doesn't really matter what is written on it if I lose it...
> 
> ...


I've two of those, you've not got one of mine by mistake have you?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2022)

Morning. I meant to be up earlier to enjoy the peace and quiet of a Sunday morning but nodded off again around 5. Not really complaining as it’s a lovely feeling knowing you have had some sleep when you usually struggle.

I can hear the birds so daylight must be approaching so off out after my cuppa.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jan 2022)

Good morning. The wind has dropped almost completely but it's chilly. There are reports of local burglaries last night in our community Facebook page. I'm now worrying, needlessly I'm sure, about the garage and my bikes.....take the car, leave the bikes! Please. I'll take a walk up there shortly to check.

Heading out on the club ride at 9.00. The group have chosen a brutal route. It's not often I have doubts but this morning I do!


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Bit of light frost on the roof of the car this morning. 
Taking doggie for a walk at Broadsands this morning, then we're off to the Windsor Arms for Sunday lunch.
Nearly finalised our April trip - just 2 more sites to book.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2022)

g'day g'day g'day to all.
Another decent sleep. Woke at 0530 and thought that was it but I drifted off and woke at 0650.
Just basic jobs to do today so quite chill day.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit of light frost on the roof of the car this morning.
> Taking doggie for a walk at Broadsands this morning, then we're off to the Windsor Arms for Sunday lunch.
> Nearly finalised our April trip - just 2 more sites to book.


Where abouts are you heading this time.??


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jan 2022)

Popped up to the garage and of course the bikes are still there. I need to give the Kinesis a quick wash before I head out - I hosed her down after last week's gravel adventure but she's still pretty filthy.

A light frost and we now have a beautiful still day dawning. It's definitely getting lighter in the mornings.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, up about seven, helped my Good Lady with the commode, got our breakfast and I've wrestled the clean fitted cover onto the settee, now waiting for the carer.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2022)

Morning. Another crap night. Numbness in both hips for some reason, lay on my back and now I have backache as well . Oh the joys of getting older I suppose.

-1here, but it's dry and calm.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A nice bright frosty start to the day here in Barnet. 
Wordle done in 5, and I am now onmy second mug of tea .
Our daughter is coming round later, we haven't seen her for a couple of weeks. 
So that means I can get a bimble on the bike for a while to get to the local shops, for a few bits of salad stuff that we are a bit low on. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Where abouts are you heading this time.??


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/post-6651129


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2022)

I am back. It was chilly but nice out. I walked just over two and a half miles out to the next village then started to run from there along a lovely little quiet road to do a loop back home. 3.4 miles run at 10.43 minute mile pace which is better than it was so happy enough.

I think the afternoon is to be wet and windy so probably won't be back out. If the legs feel up to it after lunch I might jump on the rowing machine for a gentle row.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, a calm and bright 5° here. Another storm due this evening.
Most enjoyable few hours of world cyclo-cross yesterday, good performances from Welsh and Scots amidst all the Belgians and Dutch. Today hopefully Tom Pidcock will be on the top step for England.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2022)

Bloody cat has just curled up on my lap as I was thinking about making another cuppa. Sorry Molly. Think you'll need to move. 🐱


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jan 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (30 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/post-6651129


Looks good......enjoy


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2022)

Just a small lunch. 🐷🐷


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jan 2022)

Today we are having sausages, onions, bacon and mashed potatoe.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Today we are having sausages, onions, bacon and mashed potatoe.



We've had banana sandwiches and cake, we have roast beef for later.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Just a small lunch. 🐷🐷
> 
> View attachment 628861



That lot would keep us going for a week.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jan 2022)

I've got fish pie, green beans and spinach, for dessert large mince pie with custard


----------



## Salad Dodger (30 Jan 2022)

Hallo world.

Sorry I forgot to post this morning when I got up. Bright and clear on Planet Thanet today and it is now 7 degrees, but was only 2 this morning. Very bright and clear with only the merest hint of breeze.

We are just back from a lovely walk along the seafront, with a cuppa at a beach side cafe.

I expect to have a quiet afternoon at home.

Stay safe and keep well, everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2022)

As the rain arrived as per the forecast, I have had a reasonably easy 5k on the rowing machine. In saying that, I am sweating so off for a soak and then I will just stick the pjs on as I won't be back out.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> That lot would keep us going for a week.


Think it'll do us as well.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> As the rain arrived as per the forecast, I have had a reasonably easy 5k on the rowing machine. In saying that, I am sweating so off for a soak and then I will just stick the pjs on as I won't be back out.


does Molly sit on your lap on the rowing machine also !


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2022)

rustybolts said:


> does Molly sit on your lap on the rowing machine also !


Lol. I caught her having a look at it yesterday and she looked like she was going to go on the seat but decided against it. 🐱


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2022)

I found a very interesting and informative (and slightly scary!) talk given by a Texan heart surgeon on YouTube. She explains how the heart works, and how it sometimes goes wrong, and especially the dangers of Afib (AF, Atrial Fibrillation) as suffered by me, @12boy, and many others. I was surprised though to hear that more people in the USA suffer from it than all types of cancer put together! 

It is well worth watching the whole video, but if you are in a hurry and want a quick fix, here is her prescription...



I have just been out to pick up my '_meds_' from the '_pharmacy_' (Lidl)...


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I found a very interesting and informative (and slightly scary!) talk given by a Texan heart surgeon on YouTube. She explains how the heart works, and how it sometimes goes wrong, and especially the dangers of Afib (AF, Atrial Fibrillation) as suffered by me, @12boy, and many others. I was surprised though to hear that more people in the USA suffer from it than all types of cancer put together!
> 
> It is well worth watching the whole video, but if you are in a hurry and want a quick fix, here is her prescription...
> 
> ...



You can check this on an Apple Watch. It would appear to be reasonably accurate and has alerted some users that something was wrong.


Just did one on mine.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jan 2022)

Short challenging ride today with the club. Everyone hit the golden ratio, mine was 36 miles and 3680 feet. Cafe was shut when we arrived.........most had fantasised about coffee and flapjack on the climb that lead to it. 😭


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You can check this on an Apple Watch. It would appear to be reasonably accurate and has alerted some users that something was wrong.
> 
> 
> Just did one on mine.


That looks handy.

Every time groups of doctors look at an ECG of mine they point at it, mutter among themselves, shrug their shoulders, and then just ignore whatever it was that they spotted! I think that they see signs of mild afib but it would be treated with anticoagulants and I am already on them so they probably think it isn't currently a major issue. If I have an ECG done again I will ask them what they are talking about.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jan 2022)

Just finished last of AB's for a nasty UTI.

Never had one before.

10 days back there I was laughing and joking with Mrs SD and 5 minutes later wham... vomiting, unbelievable shivering, foul smelling urine and blood.

Nightmare. First AB's didn't agree with me, second lot better.

Hot and cold night sweats - bedding drenched.

Last Weds was my nadir - didn't even have the strength to shower; Mrs SD to the rescue.

Long haul back I think on the fitness front - the day before it started I'd breezed through a very modest mountain hike (11 miles and 2000' ascent) - what a difference a day makes!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2022)

YIKES... GWS!


----------



## Chislenko (30 Jan 2022)

Not strictly retirement related but as I am retired I suppose I can share my disbelief with other retirees.

This popped up on an ad on my phone today and I don't normally open them but the headline of "Only £104.95" totally amazed me.

It looks like something we used to knock up in woodwork lessons at school. Surely no-one in their right mind would pay that much for it!

https://www.sklum.com/uk/buy-child-...MI7Jz6yI7a9QIVc8HmCh3GfwDHEAEYASABEgK8K_D_BwE

There is £34.99 postage as well!!!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jan 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just finished last of AB's for a nasty UTI.
> 
> Never had one before.
> 
> ...


That's a dreadful thing to have gone through. GWS 👍


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Not strictly retirement related but as I am retired I suppose I can share my disbelief with other retirees.
> 
> This popped up on an ad on my phone today and I don't normally open them but the headline of "Only £104.95" totally amazed me.
> 
> ...


BUT... you do have the fun of screwing it all together!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2022)

Just watched the final part of Around the World in 80 days. I’ve enjoyed it.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watched the final part of Around the World in 80 days. I’ve enjoyed it.


Me too. A very good series.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2022)

I read the original book maybe 55 years ago, is the ending the same? I can't remember.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> I read the original book maybe 55 years ago, is the ending the same? I can't remember.


I never read the book sadly. Maybe I should.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jan 2022)

In the midst of watching the cyclo-cross, great races so far, mens elite just about to start.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Short challenging ride today with the club. Everyone hit the golden ratio, mine was 36 miles and 3680 feet. Cafe was shut when we arrived.........most had fantasised about coffee and flapjack on the climb that lead to it. 😭


Sounds good! Where did you go?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2022)

Square eyes now. Countryfile, Green Planet, Call the Midwife, Trigger Point and Good Karma Hospital. 

Gale force winds out there again just now. 🌪️


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Square eyes now. Countryfile, Green Planet, Call the Midwife, Trigger Point and Good Karma Hospital.
> 
> Gale force winds out there again just now. 🌪️


We've sleet here.
Might be white in a few hours.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2022)

Morning


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Sounds good! Where did you go?


You'll probably know most of this Chorley >Heapey >Anglezarke >Parsons Bullough >Sheephouse >Belmont Bleach Works >Edgworth >Roman Road to Blackburn >Heys Lane >Tockholes >Chorley.

The consensus was next time in Edgworth we take Broadhead Road - a beautiful climb and road - then descend Pickup Bank to Hoddlesdon to join Roman Road closer to Blackburn and we use Bog Heights to reach Tockholes instead of Heys Lane.

We left this out because Pickup Bank is dangerous at the best of times, lethal in winter.

As the ride is within a couple of miles of my house I didn't go to the start/finish.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/38221848


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2022)

Good morning. I think it's wet and wild outside. I will check later. Today I've a Zoom workshop for U3A Treasurers - usually interesting. #1 son's partner gave me a great recipe book for tray bake meals I'll get one if those ready this morning to free up the afternoon for a ride.

After yesterday's ride I realise I need to alter my current training regime. Out with the Pedalling Pensioners the rides are too easy, great fun but no challenges. I drop off at junctions as I'm a poor at acceleration and my Kinesis amplifies this but summer and the Cervelo will solve this. I've lost the long climbing ability, short and punchy is fine but long and hard and I get dropped. I've plotted several local rides which are at least the golden ratio, one is 20 miles and +/-3200 feet!

Climbing is my thing, I thought I'm off form and unfit. The penny dropped yesterday.........haven't been doing enough. No wonder!

Do we know where @Drago has gone?


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2022)

A quick good morning to all.
Paul, imo you do very well. Again imo but enjoying your rides should be the important thing (unless you are competing).
As a teenager, with boundless energy, I enjoyed cycling into north wales, over the Horseshoe pass and back home. Alas a distant memory now


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2022)

@Mo1959 .....do you have any Altra shoes ?
Their ad popped up on Google. Don't think I know of them.


----------



## Salad Dodger (31 Jan 2022)

Good morning, world.

5 degrees and blowing a hoolie down on Planet Thanet today. Sky looks clear so it should be sunny later.

I won't be able to do much today, as Mrs Salad has a hospital appointment (with a camera going where the sun don't shine😯) and I need to be available to collect her once all is done.

Have a good day and stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 .....do you have any Altra shoes ?
> Their ad popped up on Google. Don't think I know of them.


I do still have a pair. They suited me in respect of having a lovely wide toe box but they are zero drop shoes which I’m not so keen on. I prefer my shoes to have an 8 to 10 drop. 

Struggled on Wordle this morning but just made it.

it is dry but only a couple of degrees above freezing. I will have an easy day or two since I’ve done a fair bit the last few days


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I do still have a pair. They suited me in respect of having a lovely wide toe box but they are zero drop shoes which I’m not so keen on. I prefer my shoes to have an 8 to 10 drop.
> 
> Struggled on Wordle this morning but just made it.
> 
> it is dry but only a couple of degrees above freezing. I will have an easy day or two since I’ve done a fair bit the last few days


Bit technical for me Mo......what are these 'drops' you speak of ?
When I was running I travelled to a 'running' shop near Manchester or Bolton and bought what fitted nicely.
My mate was a marathon runner and had his made to measure.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Bit technical for me Mo......what are these 'drops' you speak of ?
> When I was running I travelled to a 'running' shop near Manchester or Bolton and bought what fitted nicely.
> My mate was a marathon runner and had his made to measure.


Basically the difference between heel and sole height. I.e. If the front sole was 10mm and the heel was 20mm that would be a 10mm drop.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2022)

I can see a glimmer of daylight now so will head out for my wander before breakfast.


----------



## Paulus (31 Jan 2022)

Good morning all. 
The first of the bin lorries have been down our road.
Wordle done in 5
The washing machine is doing it's stuff with the bedding.
The list goes on and it's only 07.22
Another busy start to the week.


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks, been blowing a hoolie here all night, its too dark to see whats it like out but it seems damp.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Jan 2022)

Good morning folks,
I’m planning on wandering up to Wimborne later. Waitrose have an offer on the coffee we prefer ( machu pichu ) though no doubt there’ll be a gap in the shelves. Last week saw me walking 10k on 6 out of 7 days. It seems to have helped with energy levels as the less I do, the less I feel able to do ( it also qualifies me to keep using my forum name ) 😉
Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A quick good morning to all.
> Paul, imo you do very well. Again imo but enjoying your rides should be the important thing (unless you are competing).
> As a teenager, with boundless energy, I enjoyed cycling into north wales, over the Horseshoe pass and back home. Alas a distant memory now


Thank you Dave. Kind of you. I absolutely agree enjoyment is the prime objective. There are truly only two situations when I don't enjoy a ride; someone plans a route with too much urban riding and the other is if the weather turns and we get soaked and cold. Everything else is brilliant.

All the people I ride with regularly have become close friends. We all admit to being competitive but only competing against ourselves - trying to be better. I know in a couple of years I'm going to tire but I'm not ready for it yet. That's the reason I'm chasing my hill climbing.

The best rides we do are the all dayers on gravel at +/- 11-12mph - usually flat!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2022)

Coooeee. It was blowing a hoolie for most of the night here. Very damp and 4 deg now.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2022)

Morning all 

Bit windy out there this morning.
Nothing like the 80 mph winds we had a few weeks ago, though.
Will be having a stroll down to the village in a bit to pick up a paper and some shopping.


----------



## Paulus (31 Jan 2022)

I've just had a toasted bacon and tomato sandwich for breakfast, and although I don't normally watch the telly box in the morning, I am catching up with the cyclo cross world championship mens race on the iplayer.


----------



## Exlaser2 (31 Jan 2022)

Morning all. Still in bed , with a cup of tea, at the moment haven’t even looked out the window yet. Tbh not sure I want to as we still have the skip the bedroom fitters used outside the house . After the winds last night I am expecting the stuff that was in it to be all over the street . 
Wish me luck later doing my womble impression 😀


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (31 Jan 2022)

Good morning all, calm and sunny here after the weekend storms, not going to last though, the forecast for the week looks very blowy.
Square eyes from yesterday’s GCN viewing, the last 60k of the GP La Marseillaise followed by highlights of the day’s stage from the Mallorca Challenge followed by three cross races . No time left for normal tv !
​


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning


That's cheating!
I bet you fell asleep again.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's cheating!
> I bet you fell asleep again.


Yeah, but I'm up now and had me breakfast, washed up and now baking a loaf


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jan 2022)

It looks like the heavens are going to open up.and hiss down


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2022)

My village are planing jubilee street party, with some of the pissheads round here I hope it's the other side of the village


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2022)

We have a power cut. I suspect it’s work getting done rather than the weather though. The lights flickered off and on when I was round at the supermarket just now but their power stayed on. Just certain areas.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> We have a power cut. I suspect it’s work getting done rather than the weather though. The lights flickered off and on when I was round at the supermarket just now but their power stayed on. Just certain areas.


Fork handles


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2022)

Its been a wash day Monday, first machine load done and on the clothes horse in the back bedroom, second load on, beds stripped and sheets changed. I've not been for a bimble this morning, I got up a little weary and unmotivated so I'll ride later in the week. The weather ain't too bad, its dry, cold, bright and chilly, its still blowing a bit though its calmed down a lot. I haven't had a bad January on the bike, I've ridden 105 miles, which isn't bad under the circumstances, its almost as far as I've driven, 112 miles.


----------



## Paulus (31 Jan 2022)

The dog has been walked, the washing is on the line, it is a nice sunny, breezy day, just right for drying.
I am going to move a few plants from the front garden into pots in readiness for when the driveway is done in a few weeks time.
I am also going to attempt to cut the grass as it is almost dry.
Just having a mug of coffee before starting. 
Busy busy busy.


----------



## Chislenko (31 Jan 2022)

Another job rears its ugly head, felt has ripped off the summer house roof in the wind.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It looks like the heavens are going to open up.and hiss down


Brilliant sunshine here


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2022)

I went out for another couple of miles walk and the power was back on when I got home so wasn’t as bad as I feared. 

The legs and feet are a bit weary so not sure if I’ll be back out or not.


----------



## gavroche (31 Jan 2022)

Salut tout le monde. 
Took Molly to Angel bay where it is blowing a gale. She is so good now for her recall. All I need to do is whistle or just call her and she comes back. 
I had call from the car dealer earlier to say that my new car is coming at the end of April. That will be 5.5 months since I ordered it. It will soon come round I guess and with a bit of luck, it might even be earlier. 
A bientot.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It looks like the heavens are going to open up.and hiss down


Blue skies here all morning.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2022)

It's the most glorious afternoon but a touch chilly and windy. I am sorely tempted to stay on my laptop in front of the nicely warm and glowing stove but no! I will not. I've plotted a local route which RWGPS shows as 29 miles and 2634 feet. Off I go. With luck Strava will record it as 3000+ 

Catch you later


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jan 2022)

Cold, grey and very windy here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Jan 2022)

Wandered up to Wimborne to get a few things, 10.5k total distance. Just had a bowl of Mrs Tenkaykev’s carrot and coriander soup accompanied by a couple of buttershags*
Time for a nap 💤

* I was listening to the excellent “ Something rhymes with Purple “ podcast in which Giles Brandreth and Susy Dent explore the vagaries of the English language.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> buttershags*



I've slapped various things on Mrs SD over the years, cream, oils, molten choccie etc but never butter! 

Not sure I fancy it tbh.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2022)

Another disastrous loaf, it just didn't rise and the yeast is a new bach and still in date.
I'm making another one now, if that does not rise maybe it's the machine, but it's only two years old.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Another disastrous loaf, it just didn't rise and* the yeast is a new bach and still in date.*
> I'm making another one now, if that does not rise maybe it's the machine, but it's only two years old.


Maybe you didn't hit all the right notes!


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Maybe you didn't hit all the right notes!


batch ...............D'oh


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Another disastrous loaf, it just didn't rise and the yeast is a new bach and still in date.
> I'm making another one now, if that does not rise maybe it's the machine, but it's only two years old.


 
Success  still have one hour and 15 minutes to go and it just short of touching the lid, same ingredient as before, I don't know what I did wrong with the first one


----------



## Paulus (31 Jan 2022)

After a busy day in the garden, I now have a big saucepan of vegetable soup on the go.
The life of us pensioners is so busy.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> You'll probably know most of this Chorley >Heapey >Anglezarke >Parsons Bullough >Sheephouse >Belmont Bleach Works >Edgworth >Roman Road to Blackburn >Heys Lane >Tockholes >Chorley.
> 
> The consensus was next time in Edgworth we take Broadhead Road - a beautiful climb and road - then descend Pickup Bank to Hoddlesdon to join Roman Road closer to Blackburn and we use Bog Heights to reach Tockholes instead of Heys Lane.
> 
> ...


I have only been over there 2 or 3 times but will definitely go again.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2022)

The tale of two loafs


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2022)




----------



## numbnuts (31 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 629092


 Well done


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 629092


Bigger bribe this year?

Have fun doing it, whatever happens.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 629092


A proper challenge - I might come and watch this year if we aren't doing anything special.

A friend (64 years old) did it in 7.12 although I might have to check that.

Another friend (in his 30's) did a half marathon + 5 mile swim in Windermere + the Whitton Route with an extra 20 miles on top.

He came in at 134th in an Ironman competition.

How fit some people are!

Good luck to you!


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bigger bribe this year?
> 
> Have fun doing it, whatever happens.


You can be sure of this. Promise!


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> You can be sure of this. Promise!


Post ride report will do.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Feb 2022)

Morning. Horrible night. Mild so I like the bedroom window open but next door’s Perspex car port rattled all night plus one of their gates was banging then they were out with the dogs couple of times too. I can just about cope with noise during the day but not at night as well. 

On a brighter note, Wordle was easier this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Feb 2022)

Morning folks. Very wet and windy this morning. As usual Tuesday means it's granddaughter day so I must shake a leg and get on with things. Looking forward to seeing what she's up to this week.

A few other bits and pieces need doing so I'll fit them in as the day progresses.

Stay safe


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2022)

Good morning people, wordle in four this morning, friend round this morning, I'll probably nip out for a little while and leave the ladies to have a gossip in peace, I'll make sure theres adequate supplies of tea and cake before I go though.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
Black bin, veg box, organised walk this morning. Another 10k walk yesterday. Wordle in three ( Josh Wardle, the guy who invented the game as something to amuse his girlfriend has just sold the game to the New York Times for “ a low seven figure sum “) 😎


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2022)

Morning. Dark. Damp and misty here. That rainy misty type stuff. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Usual stuff today.
Roll on Spring!


----------



## Paulus (1 Feb 2022)

Morning all, 
Wordle done in 3.
Not a bad start to the day weather wise, but due to cloud over later. 
Meeting a mate of mine and his dog for a walk later this morning. 
Then , a bimble on the bike to the local shops for some essentials. 
I cut the grass yesterday, so, although a bit late I am going to remove the blades and sharpen them up. 
Another fine day in paradise


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, bright but blowy here.
Enjoyed Michael Portillo’s latest foray last night, Speyside and Moray, places we know well. Interesting to see inside the Norboard factory, a landmark for miles around. @Chief Broom he’s headed your way in the later episodes this week


----------



## Salad Dodger (1 Feb 2022)

Good morning, world.

6 degrees and damp in the air on Planet Thanet this morning. It's also breezy, from the look of the trees visible from the back garden.

Just done a clear COVID test, as we are leading our walking group this morning, and this evening we will be at the ukulele club.

Stay safe and keep well, everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Feb 2022)

Back from a 6 mile hilly walk. It was bracing to say the least 🌪️


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  havent posted much lately as have been too stressed out with these damn storms  anyhow should survive today and the housing guy is visiting thursday so hopefully new accomodation isnt far off.


----------



## pawl (1 Feb 2022)

Morning All
Two momentous days
Today are 29th wedding anniversary Actually we’ve been together for 33 years.
Tomorrow Feb2nd in 1941 at two minutes past midnight i entered this world I will now do the maths I will be 81
My mum
Often used to tell me that sirens were going off and planes were flying over head Don’t think it was in celebration of my birth 

Stay safe folks

Just an after thought I do not have the slightest intention of riding 81 miles tomorrow


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2022)

Well.......there I was at 0800, nicely shaved, showered and off to Aldi.
Oops.....flat tyre....as in totally flat.
Phoned around and managed to get a mobile fitter to cone out. I know I am being ripped off but its a national chain and could come out within 2 hours (or so they say).


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Morning All
> Two momentous days
> Today are 29th wedding anniversary Actually we’ve been together for 33 years.
> Tomorrow Feb2nd in 1941 at two minutes past midnight i entered this world I will now do the maths I will be 81
> ...



Happy anniversary, and Happy Birthday for tomorrow. .


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Morning All
> Two momentous days
> Today are 29th wedding anniversary Actually we’ve been together for 33 years.
> Tomorrow Feb2nd in 1941 at two minutes past midnight i entered this world I will now do the maths I will be 81
> ...




Happy Birthday and Happy anniversary to you both.


----------



## Paulus (1 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well.......there I was at 0800, nicely shaved, showered and off to Aldi.
> Oops.....flat tyre....as in totally flat.
> Phoned around and managed to get a mobile fitter to cone out. I know I am being ripped off but its a national chain and could come out within 2 hours (or so they say).


Have you got one of these modern vehicles with no spare?


----------



## pawl (1 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Happy anniversary, and Happy Birthday for tomorrow. .


 Many thanks


----------



## pawl (1 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Happy Birthday and Happy anniversary to you both.


Many thanks


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Have you got one of these modern vehicles with no spare?


Yep......not even a can of squirty stuff.
Anyway.......that wouldn't have helped as there was a bolt through the wall.
220 smackers .
But its done now.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Morning All
> Two momentous days
> Today are 29th wedding anniversary Actually we’ve been together for 33 years.
> Tomorrow Feb2nd in 1941 at two minutes past midnight i entered this world I will now do the maths I will be 81
> ...


 
Getting you money's worth with the marriage licence then 
Well done have a lovely day


----------



## numbnuts (1 Feb 2022)

I've been shopping


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2022)

@pawl i was on the way out to buy you a lovely present but as you will understand the new tyre set me back £220 so........at least I will be thinking about you 
Have a good one.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Getting you money's worth with the marriage licence then
> Well done have a lovely day


7 shillings and 6d ours cost.
Up to now I think I have 2 bobs worth
Hope MrsD doesn't read this.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Morning All
> Two momentous days
> Today are 29th wedding anniversary Actually we’ve been together for 33 years.
> Tomorrow Feb2nd in 1941 at two minutes past midnight i entered this world I will now do the maths I will be 81
> ...


Happy double celebration !! enjoy yourself to the max , every day above ground is a good day


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> 7 shillings and 6d ours cost.
> Up to now I think I have 2 bobs worth
> Hope MrsD doesn't read this.



I think our a cost £2.50 or so. I was robbed. I want my money back


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2022)

Been to the Drs. Dropped off MR WD prescripton. Went to the crappy Co Op for some odds and sods.

Today dinner will consist of something to do with mince meat. Not sure what it will turn into yet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Feb 2022)

Just back from our walk. 16 turned up today, a good turnout. Had a coffee in the local pub afterwards and saw the poster for the Six Nations so we'll probably venture out to see how busy the pub gets and play it by ear. In the meantime, as we walked back down the hill the sun was shining and I had to take my coat off as I felt so warm. It's 13 degrees here at the moment 😎


----------



## numbnuts (1 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think our a cost £2.50 or so. I was robbed. I want my money back


You want your money back, the bloody ink was still wet on ours


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think our a cost £2.50 or so. I was robbed. I want my money back


BUT.....we don't believe it was you that actually paid


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Feb 2022)

Managed to do 20 plus miles the last 2 days

but phone was not working (charge plug getting worn out) so couldn't log it with Strava
which is a shame as I'm not exactly sure where I went either time 

still - logged it manually but it's not the same

BTW - yesterday it was basically a large loop via a farm shop and had a head wind for at least 90% or the loop

how can that happen??????

today the head wind looks sufficient to blow me backwards even with an ebike so I'm not even bothering

so that's today sorted - naff all


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Morning All
> Two momentous days
> Today are 29th wedding anniversary Actually we’ve been together for 33 years.
> Tomorrow Feb2nd in 1941 at two minutes past midnight i entered this world I will now do the maths I will be 81
> ...


Many congratulations for today 🥂 and tomorrow 🎂


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2022)

Life imitating art.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> BUT.....we don't believe it was you that actually paid




Maybe not but I was still robbed


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2022)

Baked potatoe and we are making Chile out of the mince and having that with the baked poatoe


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Baked potatoe and we are making Chile out of the mince and having that with the baked poatoe



For God's sake get rid of that extraneous 'e' in potato. 

And Chile is a country. 

Obviously a boring day here!!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think our a cost £2.50 or so. I was robbed. I want my money back


Ours was a lot more expensive, and a lot more exciting. It involved a trip to a Private Hospital for expedited blood tests and a wait for the results. A dash across town to the Courthouse with the results of the tests. An appearance before a Judge to obtain the initial permissions followed by more paperwork and fees before a final appearance in Court to swear under Oath to a Judge. The Judge paused his current hearing to accommodate us, oddly enough as we were waiting at the back of the Court for the Usher to speak with the Judge we realised that the attorneys at the Bar were in discussions about a Divorce settlement 😮
As I said, quite exciting and a bit stressful having to make a deadline with so many variables that might have gone wrong.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2022)

The Magic of Rogues


pawl said:


> Morning All
> Two momentous days
> Today are 29th wedding anniversary Actually we’ve been together for 33 years.
> Tomorrow Feb2nd in 1941 at two minutes past midnight i entered this world I will now do the maths I will be 81
> ...







Enjoy the days.


----------



## 12boy (1 Feb 2022)

Pawl, happy birfday manana and congrats on your anniversary.. we catered our own marriage and by 7 pm we were so tired we were asleep in the condo we had bought together. My wife was truly beautiful but I was not.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> For God's sake get rid of that extraneous 'e' in potato.
> 
> And Chile is a country.
> 
> Obviously a boring day here!!!




Bad boy. You know the rules. No correcting peoples spelling. Go sit on the naughty chair.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Bad boy. You know the rules. No correcting peoples spelling. Go sit on the naughty chair.


This do instead?


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2022)

I've been the plant doctor this afternoon, Fungus gnats, we've had a problem here with them, I treated the plants with Mosquito Dunks just before Xmas and though it was a partial success and reduced the number it didn't eradicate them, so this afternoon my big Spider Plant, the one I suspect is harbouring the eggs and larvae, got taken out of its pot, had its roots washed in warm water to remove the compost, the old compost was dumped and the pot was washed in hot soapy water, it was then repotted in fresh composed, and then all house plants were treated with Mosquito Dunks, I've now got my fingers crossed that will sort it, also my Money Plant got repotted into a bigger pot, it was getting pot bound.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been the plant doctor this afternoon, Fungus Knats, we've had a problem here with them, I treated the plants with Mosquito Dunks just before Xmas and though it was a partial success and reduced the number it didn't eradicate them, so this afternoon my big Spider Plant, the one I suspect is harbouring the eggs and larvae, got taken out of its pot, had its roots washed in warm water to remove the compost, the old compost was dumped and the pot was washed in hot soapy water, it was then repotted in fresh composed, and then all house plants were treated with Mosquito Dunks, I've now got my fingers crossed that will sort it, also my Money Plant got repotted into a bigger pot, it was getting pot bound.



Fungus gnats sounds like a painful condition


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Fungus gnats sounds like a painful condition



They're a nuisance, they only live for about a week and I got fed up with sweeping bodies up off window sills and other flat surfaces.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> For God's sake get rid of that extraneous 'e' in potato.
> 
> And Chile is a country.
> 
> Obviously a boring day here!!!


 "Yessss Teacher " they murmur murmur submissively , looking sheepish and embarrassed ( they all return to their desks meekly and sit down quietly again , peace has been restored in the classroom )


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Fungus gnats sounds like a painful condition


They are if they get on the dangly bits


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2022)

We have just (tried to enjoy) a chinese takeaway.
Starters was mixed ribs**
Main course was sweet n sour chicken with rice.
Blimey the ribs came in 2 containers
**We couldn't even finish them (2 left). We didn't try the main course.
Guess what we are having tomorrow


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Baked potatoe and we are making Chile out of the mince and having that with the baked poatoe





SpokeyDokey said:


> For God's sake get rid of that extraneous 'e' in potato.
> 
> And Chile is a country.





welsh dragon said:


> Bad boy. You know the rules. No correcting peoples spelling. Go sit on the naughty chair.


Okay... 



dave r said:


> I've been the plant doctor this afternoon, Fungus Knats, we've had a problem here with them





welsh dragon said:


> Fungus gnats sounds like a painful condition


Bad boy girl. _You _know the rules too. Still no correcting peoples spelling. Go and join Spokey on the naughty chair.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Okay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same one?


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We have just (tried to enjoy) a chinese takeaway.
> Starters was mixed ribs**
> Main course was sweet n sour chicken with rice.
> Blimey the ribs came in 2 containers
> ...


Spare spare ribs, by any chance?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Spare spare ribs, by any chance?


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


>


You reckon you'll be able to finish them at the second sitting?


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Okay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It gets annoying sometimes, I spelt Mosquito right but made a mistake on gnats, and didn't even notice when our Welsh Dragon spelt it right.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Okay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't correct him by saying he had spelt it incorrectly. I simply used the correct spelling. That is allowed. Using Dave's spelling would have been taking the p**s.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't correct him by saying he had spelt it incorrectly. I simply used the correct spelling. That is allowed. Using Dave's spelling would have been taking the p**s.


Hope I haven't started WW3. 😁😁😁


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hope I haven't started WW3. 😁😁😁


It was all your fault🥷


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2022)

Lost, one local school.
Possible arson, won't say until I know for certain. 18 fire appliance's in attendance, along with police and ambulances. Nearby homes evacuated.
Three main roads closed.
One ambulance departed under police escort.
One arrest, at least, made after being told to move back and not wanting to.

Update
One arrested from inside the building, and what the papers are showing.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't correct him by saying he had spelt it incorrectly. I simply used the correct spelling. That is allowed. Using Dave's spelling would have been taking the p**s.


I was testing to see if you would point that out... 

Pass!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Feb 2022)

Morning. Thank goodness that wind has eased off. I had an attack of the munchies yesterday and ate non stop so must get back on track today. I just need to look at food these days to put on weight but take weeks of cutting down to lose even half a pound 

Wordle done in three this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2022)

Good morning all.....have a big  foc.
Woke at 0500 feeling decidedly yucky. Thought, if I a going to upchuck I had better get up.
Settling down now so will be ok.
Need bed again but have to take the auntie for her 'slit eye' test (any diabetics have this??)


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.....have a big  foc.
> Woke at 0500 feeling decidedly yucky. Thought, if I a going to upchuck I had better get up.
> Settling down now so will be ok.
> Need bed again but have to take the auntie for her 'slit eye' test (any diabetics have this??)


I used to take dad for that too and he was diabetic. I always thought it was a strange name for a test. Must google it.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to take dad for that too and he was diabetic. I always thought it was a strange name for a test. Must google it.


Just been told..... it called a "slit lamp test".


----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2022)

Morning all.
Wordle done in 6 today, just made it.
MrsP and a friend are off to the Van Gogh exhibition in East London today. Her husband is also coming to our place as it is his birthday, so we will go to the pub and await the ladies return. 
Ps. £50 from Uncle Ernie this month.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Feb 2022)

Good Day to one and all. Nondescript weather. Good word "nondescript."

@pawl belated congratulations on your birthday and anniversary. Great landmarks. Apologies I've only just caught up on yesterday's news.

Too exciting, just too exciting. Should I Wordle first or check the PBs? I could hardly contain my excitement. Wordled in three  PBs zilch 😢

I have dentist at 11.30 to add to the thrills for today. It just keeps getting better!  So I'm going to crack on with light dusting, downstairs bathroom and other domestics.

Inflation. Got our first measurable increase this morning. Milk delivery has increased by 5p/pint an 8.3% rise. I have no problem with this. Anyone prepared to deliver farm fresh milk to the door before 5.30am three days a week deserves to be paid properly. The farm is three miles away. I mention it only because this is a tiny business who will have been very reluctant to increase the charges so cannot have had any choice but to do so. An additional £23.40 per annum.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2022)

Morning. Dark, damp and a bit misty again.

Didn't sleep much do to sciatica. I thought the worst of it was over. 😢

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (2 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning all.
> Wordle done in 6 today, just made it.
> MrsP and a friend are off to the Van Gogh exhibition in East London today. Her husband is also coming to our place as it is his birthday, so we will go to the pub and await the ladies return.
> Ps. £50 from Uncle Ernie this month.


If you can you should go as well. It's an outstanding exhibition. My wife was given tickets for her birthday by #1 son. I'm no great art lover. Four of us went. #1 son had to come back in to haul me out. It's a stunning, almost overwhelming visual experience.

Do join the fun if you can.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2022)

Another month of nothing for me on the premium bonds.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> If you can you should go as well. It's an outstanding exhibition. My wife was given tickets for her birthday by #1 son. I'm no great art lover. Four of us went. #1 son had to come back in to haul me out. It's a stunning, almost overwhelming visual experience.
> 
> Do join the fun if you can.




I heard it's really good.


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Nothing on the PBs for us this month. 
Might have lunch at the Aggi to celebrate....


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
Zilch on the Bonds this month. Sunny and ( correctly spelled) chilly at the moment. The daffs in the hedgerows are in bloom, and yesterday saw seagulls in the back garden although we’re a couple of miles from the sea ( as the crow flies) 🤔
Stay safe folks ☕️👍


----------



## Salad Dodger (2 Feb 2022)

Good morning, world.

9 degrees and a bit cloudy on Planet Thanet today. It looks a bit breezy too, so my trip to the tip this morning for Miss Salad will be quite "bracing". It's on a hilltop in open farmland, and the wind blows keenly up there.

Later, we shall need to do some shopping, judging by the length of the list in the kitchen.

Ukulele club tonight. Work will continue on some new songs to add to our repertoire. Next actual gig is early April, with a possibility of two more in April as well...

Stay safe and keep well, everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Feb 2022)

Back from a 5 mile walk. Cool and no wind today so much better.


----------



## pawl (2 Feb 2022)

Birthday card hand made by my niece


----------



## PaulSB (2 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> a couple of miles from the sea ( as the crow flies)


And if one is a seagull? 🤔


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2022)

@pawl

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow


Enjoy the day...


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2022)

Well I am feeling better but MrsD is now upchucking .
We had to cancel the aunties appointment as neither of us is well enough to take her.


----------



## pawl (2 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> @pawl
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow
> 
> ...



Thanks classic I will do my best


----------



## numbnuts (2 Feb 2022)

Morning


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  the wind has dropped...and relax..phew! Im going grey but i expected my hair to turn white after the stress of sitting through howling storms waiting for my roof to be ripped off 
Made me recall the time i camped in a beautiful location on the west coast [ Melon Udrigal] it was great for a few days then a howling westerly nearly blew me away  the tent poles were buckling so much they almost touched my face...
pic is before the storm


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2022)

My 75th is Feb 16th so we are planning a family do for 12 (maybe 14). It will actually be on Sunday 20th.
Venue is the Millhouse. 
Menu looks good.
I am going later to book it.
https://www.joseph-holt.com/pubs/millhouse


----------



## pawl (2 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> @pawl
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow
> 
> ...



Just played the video It was quite moving Thanks classic


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Just played the video It was quite moving Thanks classic


Had me blubbering tbh.


----------



## pawl (2 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Had me blubbering tbh.



And me and mrs p


----------



## numbnuts (2 Feb 2022)

I'm making coq o vin and just put a cherry cake in the oven


----------



## rustybolts (2 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hope I haven't started WW3. 😁😁😁


I tink dat yew shud be kommendid fer tellings peeples how two spell proppurly but you will probbabley bee sent too de bold boys korner fer refleckshun


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2022)

Mr Wordle/Wardle has just cashed in for a "*7 figure sum*", so that means $1+ million!! 

I must get _my_ game finished...


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm making coq o vin and just put a cherry cake in the oven


Can't be mithered with that foreign stuff 
I prefer the taste of brazed chicken with wine, lardons, mushrooms and onions etc


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> My 75th is Feb 16th so we are planning a family do for 12 (maybe 14). It will actually be on Sunday 20th.
> Venue is the Millhouse.
> Menu looks good.
> I am going later to book it.
> https://www.joseph-holt.com/pubs/millhouse



Only 12? Haven’t you allowed for our invitations?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Feb 2022)

We have a small piece of lamb. We will have that with lots of veg


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Feb 2022)

Back from my 10k shuffle/walk. A lovely sunny day. All this talk of birthdays/ anniversaries has reminded me that yesterday was the 41st anniversary of packing up smoking and going for my first run 🏃‍♂️It was through running that I met Mrs Tenkaykev, what a lucky man I am👍


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Only 12? Haven’t you allowed for our invitations?


You lot don't need invites......its a free for all for you


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Feb 2022)

rustybolts said:


> I tink dat yew shud be kommendid fer tellings peeples how two spell proppurly but you will probbabley bee sent too de bold boys korner fer refleckshun



Very loosely reminds me of the book Feersum Endjinn by Ian M. Banks which has some distinct writing style in it.
.

Writing style[edit]​A quarter of the book is told by Bascule the Teller and is written phonetically in the first person using phonetic transcription and shorthand (also evinced in the novel's title). No dialect words are used, but there are (inconsistent) hints of a Scottish and a Cockney accent.[1]

Scroll down to Chapter 4 of this extract to see what I mean:

https://www.google.co.uk/books/edition/Feersum_Endjinn/4yN5qQbESqoC?hl=en&gbpv=1&printsec=frontcover


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 629313



You should celebrate at 22.22 tonight.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Very loosely reminds me of the book Feersum Endjinn by Ian M. Banks which has some distinct writing style in it.
> .
> 
> Writing style[edit]​A quarter of the book is told by Bascule the Teller and is written phonetically in the first person using phonetic transcription and shorthand (also evinced in the novel's title). No dialect words are used, but there are (inconsistent) hints of a Scottish and a Cockney accent.[1]
> ...





SpokeyDokey said:


> Very loosely reminds me of the book Feersum Endjinn by Ian M. Banks which has some distinct writing style in it.
> .
> 
> Writing style[edit]​A quarter of the book is told by Bascule the Teller and is written phonetically in the first person using phonetic transcription and shorthand (also evinced in the novel's title). No dialect words are used, but there are (inconsistent) hints of a Scottish and a Cockney accent.[1]
> ...


I like the way that SpaceX has used the names of some of the Culture ships for their Falcon 9 drone recovery. 🚀


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm making coq o vin and just put a cherry cake in the oven


Resist I must, must resist...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I like the way that SpaceX has used the names of some of the Culture ships for their Falcon 9 drone recovery. 🚀



I loved reading the novels of The Culture ecosystem - very smart SF unlike a lot of the infantile dross that is served up within the genre.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I loved reading the novels of The Culture ecosystem - very smart SF unlike a lot of the infantile dross that is served up within the genre.


They were wonderful, I've lost track a bit over the years so could probably start reading them again. I'm sure that SpaceX's naming of the recovery drone ships ( A shortfall of Gravitas and Of course I still Love You are two of them IIRC ) must have introduced the Culture novels to a wider audience.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You should celebrate at 22.22 tonight.


Even better, in nearly three weeks time at 8.02 pm it will be 20.02 on 22.02.2022, fully palindromic date.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Resist I must, must resist...


You can resist all you like and you still won't get any


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2022)

Very nice ham bap with skinny fries for lunch at the Aggi.
Washed down with 'Atlantic' pale ale.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Feb 2022)

Won't get my wrists slapped for this one


----------



## 12boy (2 Feb 2022)

The wind chill this evening will be -30 C with an actual temp of -22C. We will leave the faucets dripping. I have never had frozen pipes and hope I never do. Then we have a slow warming trend.
Hey ColinJ, thanks again for the AFIB YouTube. I have scheduled an appt with my cardio doc based on that. It would be damned inconvenient if I stroked out before the cancer kills my wife as she would be institutionalized fer sure if I couldn't take care of her.
The visit with my eldest son over the last few days took a big load off my mind. I have given my youngest who has all kinds of health problems a lot of money and I have been struggling with what would be a fair split of our assets. I was pleased to know the older son is far less concerned with how much he gets vs keeping the family relationships strong. Inheritances can cause a lot of ugliness between inheritors and drive a wedge between good relationships. His wife's people just had a particularly vicious fallout over her grandma's estate and I want whatever we can leave to make their lives better, not worse.
Now I've gotten all that depressing crap off my chest I would like to report we rented the new Dune movie from Amazon Prime while he was here and enjoyed it a lot. We enjoyed the first one and this new one is very good as well. l have also been watching The Rookie with Nathan Fillion and enjoy the quirky stories and the ensemble cast. Nice to have a little diversion.
Be well and safe.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Very nice ham bap with skinny fries for lunch at the Aggi.
> Washed down with 'Atlantic' pale ale.
> 
> View attachment 629329


One of those meals you "just add water" to?


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2022)

@pawl, you have your dates the right way round? Only...




Today's Birthdays


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2022)

12boy said:


> Hey ColinJ, thanks again for the AFIB YouTube. I have scheduled an appt with my cardio doc based on that.


I found it pretty sobering! It taught me quite a few things that I didn't know before but some of those cause worry...

YouTube has been doing its thing since then and recommending lots of other videos on the subject. I have watched a couple of them but maybe I shouldn't watch any more for now!

I am already doing more than half the things that I should be doing, and am avoiding most of the things that I shouldn't. It would be good to lose another 7.5 kg/16 lbs. Getting a lot more sleep would be a very good idea too, especially QUALITY sleep - 5 hours of fitful sleep and an hour or two of naps is not the same thing as 7 good hours.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Feb 2022)

Good Morning. The weather seems quite benign, we shall see. There's ironing to do at some point and that's about it.

I'll pop out to climb some hills for 2-3 hours and then see what the day brings. First I'm going to have a snooze.........🥱


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2022)

Morning. Overcast and breezy with the chance of some drizzle.

I really must take my time with Wordle. Rushed it again and forgot to use a correct letter on my third guess so took 4 goes.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Feb 2022)

*Good Morning
Made a stupid mistake over the weekend when i realised i had run out of tablets*
*for my Polymyalgia.Took me four days to get them after the pharmacy said they had none in stock.
Only four days but it's set me back especially with my cycling.
*I don't know why this is coming out in bold font?
Update the font thingy is fixed.*


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, warmer this morning, grey and damp, crap night last night, hips complaining when I was laying on them and my good hip was complaining more than my dud hip, lunch later then down the club for the afternoon, we'll see if they've got themselves organised at last, or not.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> *Good Morning
> Made a stupid mistake over the weekend when i realised i had run out of tablets*
> *for my Polymyalgia.Took me four days to get them after the pharmacy said they had none in stock.
> Only four days but it's set me back especially with my cycling.
> *I don't know why this is coming out in bold font?*


One of my neighbours has that and seems to have bad spells every so often. I know he is elderly now but it's sad to see him struggling as he has always really looked after himself with an excellent diet and exercise in his younger days. We never know what's round the corner for us


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2022)

Managed a 5k jog/plod/shuffle  It felt hard work as usual but I was slightly quicker round the loop than last time so I suppose that's good. 

A nice soak in the bath now before brekkie.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2022)

Morning. 6 deg here and feels like 3 apparently. Damp with mist over the hills. Bin day today so that's my bit of excitement for the day. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2022)

This came up on my memories on Face book, the Guy Salmon charity ride in 2013, and me queuing for my pre ride coffee, the bearded fella in a red jacket, good times and a excellent ride.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, a windy 8° here.


----------



## Dirk (3 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Bit manky out there this morning.
MrsD has decided that she wants a new tablet. Think she's going for a Galaxy Tab A 10. Same as mine - which has been excellent over the 5 years I've been using it.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit manky out there this morning.
> MrsD has decided that she wants a new tablet. Think she's going for a Galaxy Tab A 10. Same as mine - which has been excellent over the 5 years I've been using it.




I have one. I do LIKE Samsung tablets. I have the 10 inch one as well. Good choice


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2022)

iPad for me. Partly as it makes sense with having other Apple stuff and partly because I like it. Just what you get used to really. Pretty much the same apps, games, etc are available for both operating systems anyway.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2022)

Morning .
Grey and a bit damp here .
I don't know what's going on since the upgrade .  The search function is as useful as before . Is there "Me ? " Missing from it ?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2022)

Well, a belated good morning to all.
I was lying in bed but awake(ish) at 0550 so got up. Did some light housework then found I was really tired......went back, crashed out and just woken up.
I will report back for duty later


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (3 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> One of my neighbours has that and seems to have bad spells every so often. I know he is elderly now but it's sad to see him struggling as he has always really looked after himself with an excellent diet and exercise in his younger days. We never know what's round the corner for us


I was doing really well on the steroids(Prednisolone) they give you for controlling it.The doctor will ask you every now and then to take a blood test to see if the inflammation has gone down and on that reading they could reduce the dose as being on steroids long term is not good for you.
I have read that in some cases Polymyalgia can suddenly disappear after a few years.


----------



## Paulus (3 Feb 2022)

Morning all, 
Dog walking done, domestics done, Sainsbury's fortnightly delivery been,
Wordle in 3 this morning. 
I will go out for a bimble later this afternoon. 
Other than that today is a bit of a quiet day.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Feb 2022)

We are baby/kid sitting this afternoon - i.e. look after baby - pick big one up from school - wait form medium sized one to come on the bus from his special school
Then feed them and entertain them until their Dad gets in from work

which kinda takes all afternoon

annoying thing is that I forgot to put the bin out last night and by the time I heard the bin lorry this morning they had already done our bit of road
No a major problem as we never fill the main bin more than about 1/3 full - but still annoying
Now waiting for my wife to find a load of bulky stuff that need to be thrown out - gotta happen some time in the next 2 weeks!!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2022)

Houseworky stuff done. Tinkering with a project as well. I always seem to end up covered in glue 

A tad breezy here according to Mr WD


----------



## Chief Broom (3 Feb 2022)

Hi folks  the council housing inspectors came this morning with clip boards! People with clip boards usually make me feel uneasy  but in this case it was fine!....dangerous electrics..check,...water ingress...check,... dodgy plumbing...check. The more points i get the better! and as everyone knows..points mean prizes! or at least some new digs


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have one. I do LIKE Samsung tablets. I have the 10 inch one as well. Good choice


I have one too and I like mine. I prefer the actual physical size of my older 8.9" tablet though if I am holding a tablet in front of me. Not an issue if it is sitting on something or balanced on my lap. 

I think fatigue must have caught up with me. Lights out an hour earlier last night 04:00 instead of 05:00 but when my alarm went off at 11:00 I was so tired that I accidentally switched it off rather than snoozing it and promptly fell asleep for another hour. 

I have been playing puzzle games for an hour and for once am getting up feeling rested and without a headache. 

I am going to skip breakfast because I have an invite for a veggie stir-fry in Hebden Bridge this evening and don't want to spoil my appetite. I will just have a banana to keep me going. 

I must try to get a Metro today. No luck the past couple of days. I think there might have been a delivery issue because there weren't even any in the bins. (If I can find a clean used one I rip the puzzle page out and wash my hands when I get home with it.) 

Note to self: Remember to put lights on bike for the return trip from Hebden Bridge in the dark!


----------



## gavroche (3 Feb 2022)

Salut. After taking Molly and two of her brothers to Angel Bay this morning, I repaired a tyre tube that punctured on me on my ride yesterday. 
I didn't realise I have two brand new tubes and 6 repaired ones in my shed. I take the new ones with me when I go out but when I run out of them, no need to buy others then as I will have 8 repaired ones then. I have tested them and they are all ok.
The sun is shining today and the temperature is spring like so far. 
My son phoned me this morning to say that he should be collecting his new French passport next Wednesday, good. I think he will be using it for the first time when he goes to Germany next month as a EU citizen. 
Nothing special planned for the rest of the day now.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Feb 2022)

Back from a walk, one that we do often, out through Colinton Dell, over to the canal, come off at Heriot-Watt, return along Donkey Lane and the Water of Leith. Called in at the Marriott Hotel on the H-W campus for soup and paninis, very tasty. Quite a few snowdrops out now, early signs of daffs starting to appear.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Feb 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I was doing really well on the steroids(Prednisolone) they give you for controlling it.The doctor will ask you every now and then to take a blood test to see* if the inflammation has gone down and on that reading they could reduce the dose as being on steroids long term is not good for you.*
> I have read that in some cases *Polymyalgia can suddenly disappear after a few years.*



Mrs @BoldonLad has had two "bouts" of Polymyalgia. In both cases she was treated with steroids, on a gradually reducing dose. As an ex-nurse, she was familiar with the potential problems of long-term steroids use, and, "hurried" the reduction of the medication dose, during the first bout. The symptoms did go away, only to return within 24 months. With the benefit of hindsight, Mrs @BoldonLad followed the doctors advice, second time around, and reduced the dosage of steroids much more gradually. This time, she had been clear of symptoms for about 4-5 years, so, fingers crossed it has gone for good!


----------



## Paulus (3 Feb 2022)

Good afternoon all. 
My next door neighbour, who has no mechanical knowledge whatsoever, I have mentioned him before, has just asked me to repair his bike.
At first glance looks like the rear axle has snapped, many off the ball bearings have been lost and the QR has also snapped. 
I may have a rear axle in my box of bits, and I do have a bag of ball bearings of various sizes, I do wish he would buy a half decent bike instead of the junk things he gets from wherever. 
Still it will give me something to do over the weekend.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2022)

That was impressive, I ordered tablets from Oxford Vitality, vitamins D3 and K2, at 7:51 this morning and they'd dispatched them by 8:45am.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2022)

We've had a profitable afternoon down the club, both my Good Lady and my Sister In Law won at bingo, all the organisers were there and we had a good crowd, plenty of laughs and gossip. Started of pushing my Good Lady down the chemist for a blood test, back home so she could have a P stop, then down the Cassilex cafe for a spot of lunch and then pushed her down to the Unicorn Club to spend the afternoon having some fun, home by bus, just needed to push her up the hill up Nunts Lane from the bus terminus to meadow road, pushing the wheelchair up there is a good workout guaranteed to get my heart rate up, knackered now, I might have a nap after tea.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Feb 2022)

Another 10k walk today. Headed for Wimborne and as I crossed the pedestrian / cyclists bridge I saw a group of riders heading towards me. About seven to eight of them were riding Brommies, and there were about four others riding Dahon / Tern style folders. There must be a local folding bike cycling group that I wasn't aware of. Snowdrops were out along the hedgerows. We arrived at our bus stop a couple of minutes after our bus had departed, a tough choice of either waiting in the cold or popping in to the Tap House 🤔 🍻


----------



## numbnuts (3 Feb 2022)

I'm talking rubbish, I've put the old bag outside for tomorrows pickup


----------



## gavroche (3 Feb 2022)

@ColinJ If you are not aware of it, there is a nice 30 minutes program on BBC4 called " Canal diaries" and tonight he is boating through your town for a couple of minutes. Thought you might like to see it. Looks like a nice place.
Still on now but on his way to Manchester. Get it on catch up after 7.30 pm.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> That was impressive, I ordered tablets from Oxford Vitality, vitamins D3 and K2, at 7:51 this morning and they'd dispatched them by 8:45am.


Those are the ones that I take.



gavroche said:


> @ColinJ If you are not aware of it, there is a nice 30 minutes program on BBC4 called " Canal diaries" and tonight he is boating through your town for a couple of minutes. Thought you might like to see it. Looks like a nice place.
> Still on now but on his way to Manchester. Get it on catch up after 7.30 pm.


Thanks - I'll watch that later before my main night-time viewing.

The veggie stir-fry in Hebden Bridge was very nice but I still felt a bit hungry when I got home so I topped up with seeded oatcakes, peanut butter and banana.

Ah - '_Stentorian_'... It was the answer to an anagram clue in today's Metro cryptic crossword, which I have just completed. 

When I was a teenager, I salvaged an old radiogram which was called '_The Stentorian_'. The electronic parts were duff but it had a whacking big speaker which I used to connect my tape recorder to for louder more bassy output. 

I worked out that the answer to the crossword clue must be 'stentorian' but didn't know what the word meant so I just looked it up... _Stentor _was the herald of the Greek forces in _The Iliad_, noted for his loud voice. Hence, stentorian - (of a voice) Loud, powerful, booming, suitable for giving speeches to large crowds.

I must have a stentorian voice - this evening my pal asked me to speak more quietly because she thought I might disturb her neighbours!


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Feb 2022)

Night night everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2022)

Morning. It’s  up here this morning. Not much above freezing.


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2022)

Good morning people, its dark and looks decidedly damp out, shopping day has come round again, the weeks are flying past, wordle done in four.


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees.
It's just trying to get light down here, but it looks very cloudy with rain forecast for later on. There is also quite a strong breeze blowing.
All the usual stuff to do today, and then a meeting of the escape committee at the Mitre this afternoon.
The planned dinner for today is Sea Bass fillets with stir fry veg. Very quick and easy.
Enjoy your day everyone 
Ps. Wordle done in 5.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Feb 2022)

Good morning. The weather looks quite calm at the moment but we have a 40% chance of heavy rain late morning. Today is a walking day and with the forecast we've decided to limit this to a circular local route from home with a stop at a newly opened cafe which has good reports.

The ironing didn't get done yesterday so I'll make a start shortly. I watched Munich: The Edge of War on Netflix last night. Very good and recommended.

Happy with yesterday's cycling efforts- 38.4 miles, 4383 feet gained 10.4mph avg. This is on par with the Fred Whitton and given my training route has very little opportunity to build average speed means I could be looking to 11.5/12.0 avg for The Fred. Very happy with this. Hoping to do this ride at least weekly. At the end of March I'll dig out the summer bike and attempt to do two loops.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2022)

Morning. 2 deg and feels like -1 according to my weather map. Dull, damp and a bit of mist over the hills. 

I have a loaf of bread baking my the bread maker. Yum 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Yay! Guess what day it is?
Meeting up with best mates from Minehead for a walk around Heddon Valley and lunch at the Hunter's Inn.
http://www.thehuntersinnexmoor.co.uk/
It's usually pretty good there.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2022)

Good day to one and all.
Good sleep last night.....woke at 06.30.
Looks 'orrible out there and we just had a heavy rain shower.
I have no plans apart from washing MrsDs hair and probably a shave and shower for me (hope I don't get them mixed up ).


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  feeling decidedly wintery this morning and theres snow on the menu. Feeling good about getting a new place to live- light at the end of the tunnel 
I discovered yesterday that Curlews flying over will respond to a mimicked call....i can add this to my lists of bird bothering varieties  Oystercatchers, Ringed plovers and Wigeon will also whistle back if whistled to......OK gotta go my nurse has arrived with my medication


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay! Guess what day it is?
> Meeting up with best mates from Minehead for a walk around Heddon Valley and lunch at the Hunter's Inn.
> ...


No idea Dirk.
What day is it


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 2 deg and feels like -1 according to my weather map. Dull, damp and a bit of mist over the hills.
> 
> I have a loaf of bread baking my the bread maker. Yum
> 
> Stay safe peeps


I will be putting a crusty Ciabatta loaf on soon.


----------



## Salad Dodger (4 Feb 2022)

Good morning, world.

Currently 8 degrees, breezy with light cloud on Planet Thanet. The temperature is forecast to drop to 5 by this afternoon, with a band of rain passing through around lunchtime.

We will go via Miss Salad's house this morning to drop off a duvet - she is borrowing one as she has friends visiting for the weekend. We will also drop off her birthday presents in time for Sunday.

Apart from a bit of provisions shopping, I shall mostly stay in today. I need to work on some songs to play next weekend, when we will be away with some guitar chums.

Stay safe and keep well, everyone.


----------



## Sterlo (4 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> That was impressive, I ordered tablets from Oxford Vitality, vitamins D3 and K2, at 7:51 this morning and they'd dispatched them by 8:45am.


I like Oxford Vitality, but I also get a lot from ZipVit, they're also on Top Cashback. I find them to be cheaper on a lot of their tablets plus they often have other offers such as 10% off everything (and cashback, did I mention that!).


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, a bright and breezy 2° here.
Enjoyed watching Michael Portillo exploring Brora yesterday, and the interview with the local putting the case that the Duchess of Sutherland wasn’t all bad, that she thought she was doing her tenants a favour by clearing them from their homes. Must take a trip on that rail route sometime.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2022)

A chilly 4.5 mile walk done. Bit of a shock to the system these changing temperatures. Was double figures yesterday and just over freezing this morning. Hoping we avoid the sleet showers that are forecast for some parts.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> A chilly 4.5 mile walk done. Bit of a shock to the system these changing temperatures. Was double figures yesterday and just over freezing this morning. Hoping we avoid the sleet showers that are forecast for some parts.


The snow is forecast for the southeast, the "country" will be brought to a standstill by it.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2022)

I have a load of washing in the machine as well. I have been a busy little bee.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a load of washing in the machine as well. I have been a busy little bee.


Small washer?


----------



## Sterlo (4 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> The snow is forecast for the southeast, the "country" will be brought to a standstill by it.


Totally agree, top news story, "South of England hit by heavy snow, thousands isolated"


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2022)

@Mo1959 .... is there any more news on that school fire ?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Feb 2022)

Morning you lot
I'm up and awake - just finished breakfast
still recovering from kid sitting yesterday - no idea how parents manage it

(yes - I did it at one point - no idea how - and I only had the one)

anyway cold out and the Met Office say it will get colder and rainier
so looks like bike riding is out


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2022)

And it's raining. I just had to run out to the washing line in my wellies.and Pj's to get my washing in. Oh what a glamorous life I lead


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 .... is there any more news on that school fire ?


Which one? Nothing up here as far as I am aware. Quick google and all I can see is one in Yorkshire.


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And it's raining. I just had to run out to the washing line in my wellies.and Pj's to get my washing in. Oh what a glamorous life I lead



Mind Bleach please


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> A chilly 4.5 mile walk done. Bit of a shock to the system these changing temperatures. Was double figures yesterday and just over freezing this morning. Hoping we avoid the sleet showers that are forecast for some parts.



It was wet and warm first thing this morning, now the suns out and the temperature has gone through the floor.


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Which one? Nothing up here as far as I am aware. Quick google and all I can see is one in Yorkshire.


I think it @classic33 who posted about the fire.


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2022)

Has @Drago gone AWOL again?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Has @Drago gone AWOL again?


Have you been sleeping? He disappeared at least ten days ago.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 .... is there any more news on that school fire ?


The one in Halifax?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> The one in Halifax?


Must be I think. Nothing up here anyway.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be I think. Nothing up here anyway.


First or second day out.
https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...primary-school-fire-in-west-yorkshire-3552924
Resisted arrest, injured a paramedic, floored by the police despite his burns. Police escort, front and rear for the ambulance, to the local A&E.





Live from the scene, as work to make it safe goes on.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Which one? Nothing up here as far as I am aware. Quick google and all I can see is one in Yorkshire.


Am I going loopy ?
Was it not you that reported on a school fire saying there had been one arrest.
EDIT
Having read the comments it would appear that I am officially loopy


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And it's raining. I just had to run out to the washing line in my wellies.and Pj's to get my washing in. Oh what a glamorous life I lead


Could be worse....bloomers and nowt else......that would get the air rescue going


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Am I going loopy ?
> Was it not you that reported on a school fire saying there had been one arrest.


Nope..........so you are going loopy.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Am I going loopy ?
> Was it not you that reported on a school fire saying there had been one arrest.
> EDIT
> Having read the comments it would appear that I am officially loopy


Just a failing memory, and you've slept since Tuesday.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Has @Drago gone AWOL again?





Mo1959 said:


> Have you been sleeping? He disappeared at least ten days ago.


He hasn't popped his clogs... There is video evidence on Batch22's Facebook page that 'the band plays on'... 

I noticed that there was already a band of that name in California and they have been playing since 2005.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Mind Bleach please




Cheek. I look very fetching in pj's and green wellies I'll have you know


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Has @Drago gone AWOL again?




He keeps founcing. I swear to god I have whiplash from it all


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> He keeps founcing. I swear to god I have whiplash from it all


He's maybe off to join the British Olympics squad to train up for his 5 minute mile


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

He is too busy filming for a new movie to spend time talking nonsense with us! 

The film is a thriller called _Bassist Instinct_. It is about a would-be rock star who picks up groupies after gigs and takes them back to a Travelodge room where they have frenetic sex for the duration of the killer's favourite song... 



While the exhausted groupie sleeps off their seconds of passion, the killer reaches under the bed and whips out a huge Fender Precision Bass with which he beats the fan about the head, rapidly despatching them to that great gig in the sky.


----------



## GM (4 Feb 2022)

G'day all... First, belated congratulations @pawl hope you both have many more celebrations 

Been a funny old week here. Mrs GM's brother died on Monday, he had been dying for the last 8 years when he had the last rites then, so it was no real surprise, still sad though. We didn't know the funeral was going to be on Thursday until late on Tuesday, so it was frantically arranging a flight and hotel to Northern Ireland to go on Wednesday where I had to drop her off at Luton airport at 6am, and I picked her up yesterday evening. They certainly don't muck about over there 3 days and you're buried.

Not much on for the rest of the day, maybe a walk over the park when it dries up a bit. 

Enjoy the rest of your day folks!


----------



## pawl (4 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheek. I look very fetching in pj's and green wellies I'll have you know






I’m waiting for someone to ask for photos


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> I’m waiting for someone to ask for photos


----------



## pawl (4 Feb 2022)

GM said:


> G'day all... First, belated congratulations @pawl hope you both have many more celebrations
> 
> Been a funny old week here. Mrs GM's brother died on Monday, he had been dying for the last 8 years when he had the last rites then, so it was no real surprise, still sad though. We didn't know the funeral was going to be on Thursday until late on Tuesday, so it was frantically arranging a flight and hotel to Northern Ireland to go on Wednesday where I had to drop her off at Luton airport at 6am, and I picked her up yesterday evening. They certainly don't muck about over there 3 days and you're buried.
> 
> ...



Condolences to Mrs gm We Will do are best to survive the grim reaper for a few more years


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2022)

Bacon and egg sandwich today


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Feb 2022)

Afternoon folks  im pleased to say the council have offered me a bungalow in Brora  well thats better than a poke in the eye! I did fancy the des res down the road at Golspie, Dunrobin Castle.....electricity bill might be a tad high though!


----------



## Sterlo (4 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Afternoon folks  im pleased to say the council have offered me a bungalow in Brora  well thats better than a poke in the eye! I did fancy the des res down the road at Golspie, Dunrobin Castle.....electricity bill might be a tad high though!
> View attachment 629556


Nice, but you'd need a bloody big ladder to clean those top windows.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Afternoon folks  im pleased to say the council have offered me a bungalow in Brora  well thats better than a poke in the eye! I did fancy the des res down the road at Golspie, Dunrobin Castle.....electricity bill might be a tad high though!
> View attachment 629556


Great news. What a relief for you I’m sure.


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Great news. What a relief for you I’m sure.



Thanks Mo it sure is, the stress of wondering if my roof was going to blow away was wicked. I havent seen it yet but should be ok and its only a couple of hundred yards from the sea.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> I’m waiting for someone to ask for photos




Not a chance


----------



## numbnuts (4 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Not a chance


Coward


----------



## numbnuts (4 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Thanks Mo it sure is, the stress of wondering if my roof was going to blow away was wicked. I havent seen it yet but should be ok and its only a couple of hundred yards from the sea.


Nice one


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Thanks Mo it sure is, the stress of wondering if my roof was going to blow away was wicked. I havent seen it yet but should be ok and its only a couple of hundred yards from the sea.


Great news! 



Er, how far above sea level?


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2022)

Very nice walk along Heddon Valley followed by a good bunch at the Hunter's Inn, with good company. Even better, I didn't have to pay - our mates had just won £500 on the PBs so they stood the bill.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Coward




Dam right I am


----------



## numbnuts (4 Feb 2022)

Looks like the day is nearly over, I didn't sleep very well and was awake between 01:00 and 06:00 with loads of tea and biscuits in between and didn't get up until 10:00.
Put the washing on and had breakfast, sometime later the washing machine stopped, but it did not spin, so put it on a spin cycle, but again not spin, rearranged the clothes, but again no spin.
Now there was not too much in the wash, but I thought I would split it in to three lots and wrung them by hand, the first lot was underwear that was OK and got up to full spin 1600 RPM.
The second lot had to do that twice, the last lot towels ect got up to full spin after 5 minutes of peeing around.
This machine Hoover which I've had for 4 years now has never been the best at spinning and this is not the first time I've had problems, I have bedding tomorrow if that plays up I think I will have to look for a replacement.


Had fish fingers and chips today  with out mushy peas  all down the bad management, lessons will be learnt next time I go shopping.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Feb 2022)

Just been down the high street
cold and windy with occasional wetness

yuk


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheek. I look very fetching in pj's and green wellies I'll have you know


I'm sure you do

I'm just worried about what image he has in his brain


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Feb 2022)

Another walk to Wimborne this morning. Popped in to the bakers for a granary sourdough loaf and a couple of very large cinnamon swirls 😁 The bakery is very popular, they have wood fired ovens and their breads are excellent so there’s almost always a queue. Treated myself to an OXO brand potato masher, We’ve got a few of their branded utensils and they’re well designed. Walked back instead of jumping the bus, just over 15k in total and my feet were getting sore over the last couple of k’s


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Thanks Mo it sure is, the stress of wondering if my roof was going to blow away was wicked. I havent seen it yet but should be ok and its only a couple of hundred yards from the sea.


Near the sea. Can't put a price on that imo......nice result.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Coward


I can send you some of Welshie in her bloomers..
Small charge of course.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I can send you some of Welshie in her bloomers..
> Small charge of course.


I've heard of website like that!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Looks like the day is nearly over, I didn't sleep very well and was awake between 01:00 and 06:00 with loads of tea and biscuits in between and didn't get up until 10:00.
> Put the washing on and had breakfast, sometime later the washing machine stopped, but it did not spin, so put it on a spin cycle, but again not spin, rearranged the clothes, but again no spin.
> Now there was not too much in the wash, but I thought I would split it in to three lots and wrung them by hand, the first lot was underwear that was OK and got up to full spin 1600 RPM.
> The second lot had to do that twice, the last lot towels ect got up to full spin after 5 minutes of peeing around.
> ...


Read through that several times and sad to say I think you have a serious problem.
You definitely need mushy peas.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2022)

Just watching the new series of Jack Teacher on Amazon. It's quite good and the new Teacher is better than Tom Cruise


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just watching the new series of Jack Teacher on Amazon. It's quite good and the new Teacher is better than Tom Cruise


So is he a more educated version of Jack Reacher? 

Another little wander round the town done. Jeez, that wind is a tad chilly!


----------



## rustybolts (4 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Has @Drago gone AWOL again?


Drago​
A very large guy with a larger than life personality .. hope he is ok



Paulus said:


> Has @Drago gone AWOL again?


----------



## numbnuts (4 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I can send you some of Welshie in her bloomers..
> Small charge of course.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> So is he a more educated version of Jack Reacher?
> 
> Another little wander round the town done. Jeez, that wind is a tad chilly!




More educated and more true to the books


----------



## gavroche (4 Feb 2022)

by Just been talking to one of my brothers in France about cost of living and he said to me that all new built houses cannot be equipped with a gas boiler by law. They will be all eco friendly and insulated so no source of heating will be needed apparently. 
The only energy provided will be electric. 
No idea how all this is going to work though. Good luck to them


----------



## numbnuts (4 Feb 2022)

gavroche said:


> by Just been talking to one of my brothers in France about cost of living and he said to me that all new built houses cannot be equipped with a gas boiler by law. They will be all eco friendly and insulated so no source of heating will be needed apparently.
> The only energy provided will be electric.
> No idea how all this is going to work though. Good luck to them


Banking on global warming


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Banking on global warming


Scandinavians (and others) already manage with properly insulated houses!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2022)

gavroche said:


> by Just been talking to one of my brothers in France about cost of living and he said to me that all new built houses cannot be equipped with a gas boiler by law. They will be all eco friendly and insulated so no source of heating will be needed apparently.
> The only energy provided will be electric.
> No idea how all this is going to work though. Good luck to them


The UK is so backward where building is concerned. Planners are so behind other countries and are positively anal when it comes to using the most up to date materials


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Feb 2022)

‘


welsh dragon said:


> The UK is so backward where building is concerned. Planners are so behind other countries and are positively anal when it comes to using the most up to date materials


It's dispiriting. When you look at the billions in profits made by the big builders, and their lobbying over the years to reduce minimum sizes so they can squeeze more properties onto a plot of land. It doesn't cost a great deal more to build houses to a high standard and that would pay dividends in reduced energy needs for households. Instead we get more " Barratt Boxes " 
I could say more but I might get sent to NACA 😉


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUwUp-D_VV0


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> ‘
> 
> It's dispiriting. When you look at the billions in profits made by the big builders, and their lobbying over the years to reduce minimum sizes so they can squeeze more properties onto a plot of land. It doesn't cost a great deal more to build houses to a high standard and that would pay dividends in reduced energy needs for households. Instead we get more " Barratt Boxes "
> I could say more but I might get sent to NACA 😉
> ...



The standard of houses is appalling. Builders should be ashamed of themselves.

They should take a leaf out of the likes of Norway and other Scandinavian countries on how to build well made fantastically insulated homes. But of course that won't happen


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Great news!
> 
> 
> 
> Er, how far above sea level?


Far enough im no spring chicken [or a duck ] so i'll be long gone before rising sea levels are a problem....i hope


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Far enough im no spring chicken [or a duck ] so i'll be long gone before rising sea levels are a problem....i hope


Excellent!

I was thinking about this...



ColinJ said:


> My mum was born in a croft on the west coast of Scotland. It is at 7 m above sea level and 300 m inland. She told me that there was a storm with a surge tide when she was a child and she remembered looking out of the window of her bedroom and seeing the sea a few metres*** from the building!
> 
> *** She said yards, but it is time to move on to sensible units!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Afternoon folks  im pleased to say the council have offered me a bungalow in Brora  well thats better than a poke in the eye! I did fancy the des res down the road at Golspie, Dunrobin Castle.....electricity bill might be a tad high though!
> View attachment 629556


Pleased to hear your good news


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Pleased to hear your good news


Thanks Flick of the Elbow  you'll be welcome to call in if youre ever in this neck of the woods  and everyone on this forum come to that


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Thanks Flick of the Elbow  you'll be welcome to call in if youre ever in this neck of the woods  *and everyone on this forum come to that *


Blimey. Must be a big place!


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2022)

They're not green wellies!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Feb 2022)

When


ColinJ said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I was thinking about this...


I was just about a teenager my parents decided the roof needed replacing after several leaks 

My Dad found - probably via a friend who worked for the council - that grants were available for some houses
but only if they were built before 1911

so he checked - dunno how - it was pre WWW - for the young - yes the World did exists before the WWW and Facegram

anyway - turns out the house WAS built before 1911 - in fact before the MockBeggar wharf that protected the whole area from the Irish sea at high tides etc

Turned out that before the concrete barrier was built a few MILES down the road the tides on a big high tide would reach the roundabout - which was less that 100 yards away

It did occure to me when I was sialing on those waters that I could sail home if the barrier broke- but it might have been a bit shallow


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just watching the new series of Jack Teacher on Amazon. It's quite good and the new Teacher is better than Tom Cruise


I just watched the first couple of episodes. Quite fun, and maxi-_T_Reacher is definitely more convincing than mini-_T_Reacher!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2022)

I have been awake for too long already!! As forecast it's still and quiet outside until 9.00 when the apocalypse is due! 

Wordled in four today, should have been three. Somehow I failed to notice at line two I had three greens and two yellows.

I think today's plan will be light the stove, ironing, admin odds and ends, general mooching about and at 5.30pm Swansea v Rovers is on Sky. You know it's getting serious when Rovers are the featured match on Sky  In the unlikely event of the forecast being wrong I am very much in the mood for a ride.

Mrs P will be out. I will be making tea, well ferreting around in the freezer for something made earlier. It will be portions of the Red Hot Beef and Beans I made a few weeks ago - so I will have made tea twice.......


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2022)

Morning. It’s horrible out there. Only 4 degrees and rain and wind. Really not sure I want to venture out.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2022)

Morning. Dry but very windy here. It started last night and shows no sign of abating. My weather ap says its 6 deg and feels like 1 with this wind. 

I see Scotland is in for some hairy weather this weekend.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It’s horrible out there. Only 4 degrees and rain and wind. Really not sure I want to venture out.


Take a hip flask with you Mo, you could take a nip if it gets too chilly. I’ve heard that RTeachers is quite pleasant 😉🥃


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, a wet and very windy 5° here.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2022)

Morning all.
Not much to report.. dead soz like.
Been up since 0600 listening to SoTS. Might go back for a snooze soon.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2022)

Hello again and a good day to you all. Well, well, well I fell asleep for a whole three more hours. Excellent. Met Office is showing 90-95% chance of rain and 25+ mph winds at 09.00 to 23.00 but no sign of it yet.🤔🚴‍♀️🚴

Or should just I light the stove????


----------



## Chief Broom (5 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  its a thermal Long Johns day! Gonna break out heavy duty winter gear today as im going to have a look at this bungalow whether its a blizzard or not. Got one of those artic hats with furry flaps to stop your earholes freezing


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Off to the great metropolis of Barnstaple this morning for some retail.


----------



## Dirk (5 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  its a thermal Long Johns day! Gonna break out heavy duty winter gear today as im going to have a look at this bungalow whether its a blizzard or not. Got one of those artic hats with furry flaps to stop your earholes freezing


Trapper's hat.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2022)

I braved the weather with my waterproofs on. Actually timed it quite well as it wasn't too bad but the rain has just come on much heavier now so glad I've at least been out for some fresh air.

Might watch some Winter Olympics on telly at some point plus there's the rugger today too. Looking forward to Scotland vs England later.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2022)

Morning it's  here 0c


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Feb 2022)

I dunno how you lot get up so early and have enough brainpower to type something that makes sense!!


Anyway - we are up due to a family 'do' this afternoon
brain is complaining


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Trapper's hat.


It'll be his, not his...


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I dunno how you lot get up so early and have enough brainpower to type something that makes sense!!


If we make sense to you then maybe you are drunk


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I dunno how you lot get up so early and have enough brainpower to type something that makes sense!!
> 
> 
> Anyway - we are up due to a family 'do' this afternoon
> brain is complaining



I didn't get much choice this morning, my phone went at six, it was my Good lady calling from downstairs to say she needed the commode, now we're waiting for the carer to arrive.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2022)

After yesterday washing problems, today the stupid machine is OK now 
The suns come out and we have 6c now, may go for a ride later


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> After yesterday washing problems, today the stupid machine is OK now
> The suns come out and we have 6c now, may go for a ride later


Quick spin?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Quick spin?


Good idea - is there a way of linking an indoor bike up to a spin dryer
with the energy prices going up this could be a winner


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2022)

Morning all 
Dog walking has been done, it's a lovely sunny day here at the moment.
Various jobs to do today, including a trip to the bike shop for some spare parts for my next door neighbour's bike. Rear axle, new QR, and some ball bearings.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Good idea - is there a way of linking an indoor bike up to a spin dryer
> with the energy prices going up this could be a winner


Something along these lines perhaps?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t146CkzLtJU


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I dunno how you lot get up so early and have enough brainpower* to type something that makes sense!!*
> 
> 
> Anyway - we are up due to a family 'do' this afternoon
> brain is complaining



I think you are stretching it now


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2022)

Managed 10k on the rowing machine. Very slow but I just wanted to work on keeping good technique, lower stroke rate and keeping the heart rate down. Bang on an hour which was what I planned so happy enough.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Feb 2022)

Been watching winter Olympics. Exciting stuff.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2022)

Went for a ride 17.6 miles bloody freezing, it's up to 9c, but with the wind felt like -9c


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Feb 2022)

Completely horrible here, did an hour on the rollers in the garage.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Completely horrible here, did an hour on the rollers in the garage.


I think I should have done that instead of my ride


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2022)

I managed to get out for a meander this morning, 22 miles, the carer arrived at half nine so I got my cycle gear on but when I went out to get my bike one of my bike locks had jammed and it needed copious quantities of GT85 and a big hammer to free it, I did try the heated key trick incase it was frozen up but it wasn't. I was originally going to ride my Meriden loop but when I got the other side of Allesley I started making it up as I went along, I took the first right instead of the second and rode up to Corley Moor, then worked my way over to Fillongley and rode part of my Birchley Heath route before turning for home past the Ansley Book Farm. Not the nicest bike ride I've done, it was blustery and cold, but it stayed dry and it was nice to stretch the legs.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2022)

Everyone checked their Euromillions tickets?  It wisnae me 


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-60268376


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Everyone checked their Euromillions tickets?  It wisnae me
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-60268376


Nor me.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Everyone checked their Euromillions tickets?  It wisnae me
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-60268376


I don't do the Euro, good luck to who ever won it, spend it wisely


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Feb 2022)

Good afternoon folks, headed out for a walk earlier, cold to start with but the sun came out and warmed things up. I had a letter from the hospital in the post concerning my Covid vaccination eligibility, long story short, I wandered down the road to a drop in centre on spec. The guy on the door told me it was under 17s only, but he’d pop in and ask. They let me in and I waited with all the youngsters before a charming nurse called me through, checked my letter and jabbed me. So that’s three primary doses and today’s booster making four in all. The bonus was asking for, and being given a sticker for being brave by the nice lady at the exit 😁💉
20G


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2022)

Apparently it's 7 deg and feels like 1. High winds and torrential rain all afternoon. Doesn't look like it's going to stop in the near future. 

We had a burger for lunch.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently it's 7 deg and feels like 1. High winds and torrential rain all afternoon. Doesn't look like it's going to stop in the near future.
> 
> We had a burger for lunch.


I looked at that quicky and I thought it said
We had bugger all for lunch


----------



## Paulus (5 Feb 2022)

Good evening everyone. 
The sun has just gone down on a cool and cloudy day.
MrsP is away with her mates at some Spa hotel, so it's just me.
Liver, smoked bacon, greens, carrots and mash for my dinner tonight. 
I have the Blues show on the BBC sounds, a few ales waiting for me, and Spurs v Brighton on the tellybox later.
Life is sweet.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good evening everyone.
> The sun has just gone down on a cool and cloudy day.
> MrsP is away with her mates at some Spa hotel, so it's just me.
> Liver, smoked bacon, greens, carrots and mash for my dinner tonight.
> ...




I do like lambs liver. It's really nice with bacon and onions


----------



## Chief Broom (5 Feb 2022)

A complete and utter washout today  freezing driving sleet and rain....the weather pattern has changed here on the east from the last few years, global warming? Anyhow not being a masochist i havent ventured out. I will cook a cauliflower/broccalli cheese in a while.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good evening everyone.
> The sun has just gone down on a cool and cloudy day.
> MrsP is away with her mates at some Spa hotel, so it's just me.
> Liver, smoked bacon, greens, carrots and mash for my dinner tonight.
> ...



Life may be sweet, but, it will not be, unless you be sure to say how much you missed Mrs P while she was away


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2022)

Yes! Calcutta cup won again


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes! Calcutta cup won again


Just think of the money in that trophy!
270 Rupee's. 
May be worth more than the euro lottery win.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I do like lambs liver. It's really nice with bacon and onions


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2022)

I see there’s an old Midsomer Murders about to start on ITV3. Think I’ll stick it on. Nothing else I fancy.


----------



## pawl (5 Feb 2022)

I recently went on a barging holiday.Unfortunately I don’t own a boat so I just kept pushing people into the canal


----------



## pawl (5 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes! Calcutta cup won again






It was a good game Quite a nail biter 
Watched Ireland v Wales.What’s happened to Welsh rugby Completely out played by Ireland


----------



## pawl (5 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I do like lambs liver. It's really nice with bacon and onions




No other way to have it


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2022)

Aaargh - I'm doing it again... 

One problem with my waking hours slowly working their way round the clock is that I don't get into any kind of routine. For instance, today's '_breakfast_' was not until 14:00. What happens then is that I don't start getting hungry again until about now or even later. If I am distracted by the computer, I sometimes get to about 23:00 before remembering that I should eat and then it seems too late to make a proper meal so I make do with a snack.

It isn't a huge problem now when I am slightly overweight and not cycling much, but once I start doing long rides again and am at my target weight it _WOULD _be.

I had better go and rustle up something to eat while watching the TV news...


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Aaargh - I'm doing it again...
> 
> One problem with my waking hours slowly working their way round the clock is that I don't get into any kind of routine. For instance, today's '_breakfast_' was not until 14:00. What happens then is that I don't start getting hungry again until about now or even later. If I am distracted by the computer, I sometimes get to about 23:00 before remembering that I should eat and then it seems too late to make a proper meal so I make do with a snack.
> 
> ...


I've had my "dinner" gone midnight, more than once. Nowt wrong with it.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2022)

From facebook this evening


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2022)

From facebook this evening


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes! Calcutta cup won again


No we didn;t - I just checked


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Feb 2022)

Went to a family 'do' this afternoon - my wife's family that is - her aunt is 90 today - look like a reasonably good 70

there were also some friends of her daughter there

I got talking to the husband of one of the friends
it turned out that he gets the Daily Mail delivered every day - and thinks it is a great paper 


wellllll

that was 90% of my possible topic of conversation rather scuppered
we managed - talked about retirements and pensions - I mentioned cycling once but I think I got away with it

rather glad when my wife finished her family reminiscences with her aunt (yea GODS those 2 can talk!!) and said we should be heading home

as usual saying goodbye with that lot took about 45 minutes and lots of hugs and stuff

but we eventually got home


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Went to a family 'do' this afternoon - my wife's family that is - her aunt is 90 today - look like a reasonably good 70
> 
> there were also some friends of her daughter there
> 
> ...


Been there, done that #hugs


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes! Calcutta cup won again


Don't you start. Mrs P hails from the Borders. My football team lost while Mrs P was celebrating with gin!!!

Mrs P "Who's that?"
Me: "Ryan Giles"
Mrs P: "He looks like a Ryan"

Mrs P: "It's not going very well"
Me: "No"
Mrs P: "Where's the one who scores all the goals?"
Me: "He's on the bench"
Mrs P: "Why?"

I didn't enjoy the early evening!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Aaargh - I'm doing it again...
> 
> One problem with my waking hours slowly working their way round the clock is that I don't get into any kind of routine. For instance, today's '_breakfast_' was not until 14:00. What happens then is that I don't start getting hungry again until about now or even later. If I am distracted by the computer, I sometimes get to about 23:00 before remembering that I should eat and then it seems too late to make a proper meal so I make do with a snack.
> 
> ...


Look at it this way. A few more months and you'll have gone full circle and can start going to bed at a proper time........10.00pm is plenty late enough at our age.....


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Don't you start. Mrs P hails from the Borders. *My football team lost while Mrs P was celebrating with gin!!!*
> 
> Mrs P "Who's that?"
> Me: "Ryan Giles"
> ...


Celebrating your team losing?
That's just not cricket.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Celebrating your team losing?
> That's just not cricket.


No! Celebrating Scotland's win.......


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> No! Celebrating Scotland's win.......


Drown your sorrows, have a drink. There's always next time.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Feb 2022)

I don’t have a team 

(That is to say, not in any of the tribal sports at any rate)


----------



## PaulSB (5 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I don’t have a team
> 
> (That is to say, not in any of the tribal sports at any rate)


Do you need a BIG hug? It will feel better.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Do you need a BIG hug? It will feel better.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1KawAI0ylE4


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Feb 2022)

Apparently someone in the UK has won £109.9m on the EuroMillions Lottery

you never know - it could be me
can;t check because I didn't buy a ticket
but not buying a ticket gives me - to all practical purposes - the same chance of winning as buying one
so it could be me
- maybe


anyway - it is my wife's turn to win it
I done it last time - but just the £1 million
OK in a syndicate of 30 - but still

I did buy her a ruby and diamond ring with the winnings- so it is definatly her turn


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Look at it this way. A few more months and you'll have gone full circle and can start going to bed at a proper time........10.00pm is plenty late enough at our age.....


Ha ha - I stopped going to bed at 10 pm when I was about 14! The only times I have since is when I have been desperately ill...



classic33 said:


> I've had my "dinner" gone midnight, more than once. Nowt wrong with it.


I did too when I worked a night shift for a year, but then I used to sleep until 18:00 every day so things were well weird.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> *Apparently someone in the UK has won £109.9m on the EuroMillions Lottery*
> 
> you never know - it could be me
> can;t check because I didn't buy a ticket
> ...


Keep up will you. 
Nine hours earlier at 13:28


Mo1959 said:


> Everyone checked their Euromillions tickets?  It wisnae me
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-60268376


----------



## numbnuts (6 Feb 2022)

Morning all it's down and I can't sleep been awake since 01:00, just done the ironing, I'll have a cup of tea and try and get some more sleep.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks, we wandered up to the local late yesterday afternoon to watch the Rugby. Place was full of bloody cyclists! ( the local off road group “ Dorset Rough Riders “ or “ Roughers “ as they’re known ) we snagged a couple of comfy armchairs away from the crowd and had a great afternoon 🍺🏉. Popped into the chippie on the way back down the hill and had pineapple fritter and chips. Not had a pineapple fritter since my youth, it was very good 👍
Stay safe foks ☕️🚲🏃‍♂️


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2022)

Morning. Not looking great out. Cold with the chance of rain/sleet so lay on for a while. I better at least do my 4 mile riverside loop soon I think after my cuppa.


----------



## Chief Broom (6 Feb 2022)

Morning folks hoping the weather is a bit better today  Had my landlady call me....the council may have told her to get her act together regarding maintenance. She started in on me about having 'a duty of care'......i gave her both barrels 
I had better go for a walk today as Mo is inspiring me to not be such a lazy whimpy ***** and get out there!


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2022)

Good morning from a very damp Coventry, family here later, I've got a bike to clean sometime today, I checked it over last night and pulled a couple of thorns out of the front tyre, might watch the rugby later.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2022)

Hello!  Dark, wet, windy, cold. Weather isn't very good today!

I must say I'm feeling very chipper this morning old bean. Despite the foul weather I'm full of enthusiasm for the day. Lots of small tasks will be tackled and completed.

#1 is to order a new Restrap saddlebag. Now I don't need this, I can't really justify it, probably won't use it often but damn it I want one! I've been agonising over this for two weeks. Ridiculous. Life is too short.

I will walk to the farm shop the long way round, like @Chief Broom this is largely inspired by @Mo1959 

Time to crack on.......


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2022)

This came up om my memories on Facebook from three years ago, it got him a twenty month ban and a community order if i remember right..


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Bit blustery overnight. Think it was blowing 40 - 50 mph.
Might be on 'find the bin' first thing. 
Sunday lunch booked at The Aggi.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2022)

Morning. Well that was an interesting night. Torrential rain and blowing s hoolie. Garden furniture seem to have taken a walk across the field

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2022)

Ice just noticed that an end piece of the guttering at the front of the house has come.loosr as well. It's just swaying in the wind a bit


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2022)

Good morning all. 
It's been a windy night with heavy squally showers. It's set to continue for a while yet.
Wordle done in 5, and I'm only on my first mug of tea 
Some domestics to do before MrsP gets home this afternoon. The dog will be walked/blown around the fields before we retire to the Mitre for a couple of ales at lunchtime. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Salad Dodger (6 Feb 2022)

Good morning, world.

Nearly 10 degrees but windy and a bit showery on Planet Thanet today.

First order of the day is to do a COVID test, as we are going out singing tonight at the pub. So if I sound a bit odd for the rest of this post, it's because there is a swab stuffed up my nose.

Breakfast will be a big bacon roll. Mrs Salad baked some rolls on Friday but was rather generous in apportioning the dough, so the rolls are more like mini loaves!

She is going to cut my hair today. 30 seconds with a number 1 buzzcutter will do it.

That's all I have to report. Keep safe and keep well, everyone.


----------



## Salad Dodger (6 Feb 2022)

And here's a question for anyone who routinely does lateral flow COVID self tests. If you are right handed, do you swab your right nostril first? If you are left handed, do you swab your left nostril first?

Today I went rogue and swabbed left side first. It has still come up clear, thankfully......


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2022)

I am back. That was a tad chilly and sleety. Bottom half got cold and wet so changed when I got in. 

Feck knows what my noisy neighbours are going to be up to this weekend. I see an Arnold Clark hire van in the drive and they are rattling about already. Just seems to have been constant noise since they moved in two years ago.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, 2° with sleet/snow forecast all day, lovely !

Listened yesterday to the midweek Scotland Outdoors podcast, an interview with a wonderful Glasgow couple who have made their lives around their love of cycling and their work to share with others, particularly the disadvantaged. A wonderful listen.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p0bljwfv


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2022)

Anyone else been here?
I went in the late 90s during a 3 day Stag do.
Don't remember that much.......


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 629844
> 
> 
> Anyone else been here?
> ...


Looks an interesting place, whereabouts is it?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2022)

Hello all.
Another 'orrible day with lots of rain.
Breakfast was banana butty.
Lunch is set to be sausage, chips and baked beans.
A TV day with footy plus winter olympics.
I feel tired just thinking about it


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Looks an interesting place, whereabouts is it?


Temple Bar.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 629844
> 
> 
> Anyone else been here?
> ...


Yes, several times. A few of us used to pop over to run the Dublin Marathon which was always held on a Monday. We'd wander round the Pubs in Temple Bar in a quest to rehydrate 😁 My favourite pub was Oliver St John Gogarty, some great music and company.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2022)

Moved through to the living room and stuck the Winter Olympics on. I’m quite enjoying it. I enjoy most sports on tv, but especially the big events like Olympics, Commonwealth Games and World Champs. 

I’ve made a cuppa and have the fleecy blanket over my knees as it’s chilly.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Moved through to the living room and stuck the Winter Olympics on. I’m quite enjoying it. I enjoy most sports on tv, but especially the big events like Olympics, Commonwealth Games and World Champs.
> 
> I’ve made a cuppa and have the fleecy blanket over my knees as it’s chilly.


Small fleecy blanket by any chance?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Small fleecy blanket by any chance?


No, it’s quite big……I haven’t stolen Mollys. 🐱


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No, it’s quite big……I haven’t stolen Mollys. 🐱


Good to hear.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2022)

I have put a lamb casserole on to cook in the crock pot. Easy to do. One pot. Sorted


----------



## GM (6 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 629844
> 
> 
> Anyone else been here?
> ...




Morning all... Yes I've been there a couple of times and had the compulsory 2 pints of Guinness, great atmosphere and a great place to go for a long weekend. 

As Paulus said it's was pouring down here when I got up at 9.30, bike ride cancelled and now the sun is out, typical. I'll have an hour spinning instead.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Looks an interesting place, whereabouts is it?


Temple Bar on the banks of the River Liffey in Dublin.
I've never been in a pub that was so packed.
Couldn't get to the bar - had to shout your order out, pass the money along through the crowd and a tray of drinks would be passed back to you.
You could have passed out and not fallen over.
And it was the same on all 3 floors.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Feb 2022)

Morning (just) all
probably awake now - not sure
looks like it is blowing a gale and intermittent wetness so cycling is a no-no

might dig out the walking boots and go for a walk - yesterday I needed to wear 'proper' trousers for the first time in ages and the normal ones were too tight
probably need either more exercise or eat less
hence the possible walk!


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Morning (just) all
> probably awake now - not sure
> looks like it is blowing a gale and intermittent wetness so cycling is a no-no
> 
> ...



Bigger trousers?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, several times. A few of us used to pop over to run the Dublin Marathon which was always held on a Monday. We'd wander round the Pubs in Temple Bar in a quest to rehydrate 😁 My favourite pub was Oliver St John Gogarty, some great music and company.


We have wonderful memories of the "gogarty".......had wonderful lunch and a fantastic night there.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2022)

There’s a Japanese female skier called Tomitaka and I keep thinking the commentator is calling her Tommy Tucker


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2022)

I watched another couple of episodes of _Reacher_ last night. I am still enjoying it. I think that they have the right balance of menace and humour in the character. 

While obviously much better physically suited to the role than Tom Cruise, Alan Ritchson still '_comes up short_'. I was thinking last night that he has the muscular bulk, but doesn't look that tall. I just checked and he is only 1" taller than me - 6' 2" rather than the 6' 5" that he is supposed to be. Still, there can't be many decent actors that _are_ the fictional character's size! 

One thing that made me laugh - the mix-up in the prison over who was to be killed... 2 new prisoners are brought in. One is a giant, the other is a scrawny little guy. When arranging the hit, would you really say "_kill the one wearing glasses_"? I reckon it would be more like "_don't mess with the man mountain - kill the little guy_"!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I watched another couple of episodes of _Reacher_ last night. I am still enjoying it. I think that they have the right balance of menace and humour in the character.
> 
> While obviously much better physically suited to the role than Tom Cruise, Alan Ritchson still '_comes up short_'. I was thinking last night that he has the muscular bulk, but doesn't look that tall. I just checked and he is only 1" taller than me - 6' 2" rather than the 6' 5" that he is supposed to be. Still, there can't be many decent actors that _are_ the fictional character's size!
> 
> One thing that made me laugh - the mix-up in the prison over who was to be killed... 2 new prisoners are brought in. One is a giant, the other is a scrawny little guy. When arranging the hit, would you really say "_kill the one wearing glasses_"? I reckon it would be more like "_don't mess with the man mountain - kill the little guy_"!




Mr WD commented " looking at the new Reacher is like me looking in the mirror". I nearly fell off my perch laughing


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2022)

I see there is an excellent thread on Trans cyclists. One to be avoided like the plague.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I see there is an excellent thread on Trans cyclists. One to be avoided like the plague.


Wonder how long it will last. It was done to death before anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD commented " looking at the new Reacher is like me looking in the mirror". I nearly fell off my perch laughing


I confess to feeling somewhat inadequate last night when I caught sight of my battered old body in the bathroom mirror! 

I will never be huge like that actor, but it would probably be good for me to put on a few kg of muscle. Time to start using my kettlebells and chin/dip station again. I gave up when I injured both shoulders. I will have to be careful because both are still delicate.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I confess to feeling somewhat inadequate last night when I caught sight of my battered old body in the bathroom mirror!
> 
> I will never be huge like that actor, but it would probably be good for me to put on a few kg of muscle. Time to start using my kettlebells and chin/dip station again. I gave up when I injured both shoulders. I will have to be careful because both are still delicate.


I’m pleasantly surprised by the muscle aches in my back/shoulders/abs with yesterdays rowing session. I’m pleased if it’s going to tone the core and upper body a bit which I’m needing.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Feb 2022)

Still going strong...










Dave7 said:


> We have wonderful memories of the "gogarty".......had wonderful lunch and a fantastic night there.


I ran there once, from Galway, but that's another story 😁


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m pleasantly surprised by the muscle aches in my back/shoulders/abs with yesterdays rowing session. I’m pleased if it’s going to tone the core and upper body a bit which I’m needing.


I may be tempted to buy a Concept2 once I have saved a few thousand pounds. I liked using one when I used to go to the local gym.

PS I know they don't cost thousands but I want the feeling of having savings again.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I see there is an excellent thread on Trans cyclists. One to be avoided like the plague.


 
It all depends which side of the fence you sit on, 
if your a guy be careful when you slid off, 
if female don't straddle


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2022)

Still cold and breezy but there’s a bit of sun so I’ll head back out for another wander I think.


----------



## Chief Broom (6 Feb 2022)

Afternoon folks  had an interesting walk...one minute it was a glorious crisp sunny walk with a good covering of snow....then the sky blackened from the west and it was howling sleet with the wind moaning on the wires, even wearing a trapper hat my skull was freezing up  I popped in to look at this bungalow, its fine and what you would expect for a council granny/grandad single occupancy. Last person [who probably expired] must have been a keen gardener as there are clematis going up the drain pipes and a variety of small fruit trees planted- it'll do


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Feb 2022)

Just back from a blustery walk, another 10k+. Thats a seven day streak and 82k over the last seven days. No side effects from yesterday’s Covid jab apart from a bit of a sore arm. Another Pfizer so I’ve had two of each, Pfizer and AZ 💉💉💉💉👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Afternoon folks  had an interesting walk...one minute it was a glorious crisp sunny walk with a good covering of snow....then the sky blackened from the west and it was howling sleet with the wind moaning on the wires, even wearing a trapper hat my skull was freezing up  I popped in to look at this bungalow, its fine and what you would expect for a council granny/grandad single occupancy. Last person [who probably expired] must have been a keen gardener as there are clematis going up the drain pipes and a variety of small fruit trees planted- it'll do


That’s good news 👍


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Afternoon folks  had an interesting walk...one minute it was a glorious crisp sunny walk with a good covering of snow....then the sky blackened from the west and it was howling sleet with the wind moaning on the wires, even wearing a trapper hat my skull was freezing up  I popped in to look at this bungalow, its fine and what you would expect for a council granny/grandad single occupancy. Last person [who probably expired] must have been a keen gardener as there are clematis going up the drain pipes and a variety of small fruit trees planted- it'll do



Happy new home


----------



## Paulus (6 Feb 2022)

Good afternoon all, just back from a long walk with the dog. We have had a right mixture of weather. Sunshine, clouds, rain at times, even when the sun was out, and quite windy all the time.
Several pints of ale in the Mitre and a walk home.
Another good day in paradise.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2022)

Did I say the sun was out? Within minutes of going out there was horizontal snow and I resembled the Yeti. Was quite heavy for a while before going off again. The sun has briefly popped back out but not for long I suspect. No wonder inexperienced hill walkers get into difficulty not being prepared for such sudden and drastic changes in conditions.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I see there is an excellent thread on Trans cyclists. One to be avoided like the plague.


Has it gone? I can’t see it now. 

Ah, it was locked. There’s a surprise. It wasn’t actually going too badly. Bit of a shame things like that can’t still get discussed.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Has it gone? I can’t see it now.


Locked, but still there.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2022)

Wow. This snow boarding is amazing!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD commented " looking at the new Reacher is like me looking in the mirror". *I nearly fell off my perch laughing*


Is there something we've missed here...........for years.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2022)

Bobbed into the Trans thread. Interesting to see the posters who turn up after months away. 

I tried to read the Daily Mail link and found it just about impossible with all the ads.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Is there something we've missed here...........for years.


You put a blanket over her cage at night and she goes quiet/to sleep.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. This snow boarding is amazing!


You thinking of giving it a go?


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> There’s a Japanese female skier called Tomitaka and I keep thinking the commentator is calling her Tommy Tucker


There's an Alpine skier called Fanny Chmelar........


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2022)

Can I presume that you're all tucked up in bed(your own) asleep?
That is aside from Welsh Dragon, who has simply had a blanket thrown over her to get her to sleep on her perch.


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can I presume that you're all tucked up in bed(your own) asleep?
> That is aside from Welsh Dragon, who has simply had a blanket thrown over her to get her to sleep on her perch.



My good lady is asleep in her bed in the back of the lounge, I'm sat in the front of the lounge, the light and tele is on and I'm sat here on CC on my tablet, once I've drunk my tea I'll be switching everything off and going upstairs to my bed.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Feb 2022)

Thin it might be bed time

night night


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2022)

I forgot to mention that I have received my first pension payment. Hooray - I am now a 'proper' pensioner!

It was only a partial payment. The next one will be the full 4 weeks worth, unless the DWP finally get round to processing my request to be paid weekly.

Anyway, it means that I can now afford to renew my railcard*** and use it for another family visit in Devon before the end of February. 

I suppose that it is now time for another couple of episodes of _Reacher_... 


*** I decided to do it straight away, which I have now done. 1/3 off the cost of my rail travel for the next 3 years. I will cover the cost of the card in the first 5 months of this year and after that I will be saving £500+ if I have as many holidays by train as I plan to.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
Up with the lark this morning. We’re taking our granddaughter to school this morning as mummy is a bit poorly. It’s a two bus journey to collect her, but then just a 15 minute walk to school. Might take some running gear and have a trot along the Prom for a change. 
Stay safe folks ☕️👍


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2022)

Morning. A chilly start so managed a long lie. Hoping it’s safe underfoot as it looks a bit sparkly in bits.

Took 5 goes for Wordle this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Feb 2022)

Morning it's here too -1


----------



## PaulSB (7 Feb 2022)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Lancashire. The plan for today was an early three hour hill session - 40 miles and 4500 feet - and an 8.00 start as heavy rain due at 11.00. Sadly frost is curtailing things. All the planned climbs head up the moors, after yesterday's rain there will be a lot of run off which will have frozen. My buddy just messaged and we're going to review things at 9.30.

I'll clear out the stove, build the fire and see what the day brings. I think riding is now very doubtful.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Feb 2022)

I should get on but here's a little tale the "What Shops" thread brought to mind. I've been mentally wandering round the village I was raised in since I read the thread. How things have changed.

I was off school and unwell. My mother went to work so I must have been at secondary school. I was a big scalextric fan and spent the morning building a new layout. I was one section of track short. What did I do?

Raided my piggy bank, got the bike out, rode to the nearest toy shop 5-6 miles away, purchased track section and cycled home again. I now know the elevation gain was around 600 feet.

I don't think my mother ever found out.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2022)

Good morning everyone, did the wordle in 5 this morning, it does't look too bad out, looks like it rained then froze during the night, our road looks icy, possibly plenty about, I'm looking at Thursday for a bimble, washing day today, first machine load is on.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I forgot to mention that I have received my first pension payment. Hooray - I am now a 'proper' pensioner!
> 
> It was only a partial payment. The next one will be the full 4 weeks worth, unless the DWP finally get round to processing my request to be paid weekly.
> 
> ...




Congratulations. I get my first partial payment next month.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2022)

Morning. Dry, calm and no mist hurrah. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2022)

A cold night that. Up for a p/wee/wee wee/piddle ????) about 0300 and it was a clear sky with bright stars.
A beautiful red sunrise this morning.
@Mo1959 .....yep, the snow boarding was impressive, as were many of the sports.
No idea why/how curling gets there. Bores me to tears.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Congratulations. I get my first partial payment next month.


You don't look old enough


----------



## Paulus (7 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, 
A nice bright start to the day here. 
It's our daughters birthday today, so we are taking her out to lunch at a restaurant she wants to go to in St.Albans. 
A nice long dog walk first thing though. 
Wordle done in 4.
Enjoy the day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> You don't look old enough




Flatterer


----------



## Salad Dodger (7 Feb 2022)

Good morning, world.

2.6 degrees under a bright blue sky here on Planet Thanet this morning.

Mrs Salad has become transfixed by curling from the Winter Olympics, and I receive an end by end analysis of tactics and scores, whether I want it or not. She is currently watching GB Vs USA, whilst sitting up in bed and clutching a cup of tea.

We need to do some provisions shopping today, and I must work on some songs for next weekend, when we go away with some friends for a guitar playing weekend.

Tonight there is a singaround at a local pub, which I will go to.

Keep safe and keep well, everyone.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Only just woke up. Slept like a log and MrsD did as well, which is unusual for her. 
Might do a bit of gardening today if the weather holds out.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Flatterer


Silver tongued fox isn't he....................


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, a touch of frost here but not much.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Silver tongued fox isn't he....................




That's one word for it i suppose


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A cold night that. Up for a p/wee/wee wee/piddle ????) about 0300 and it was a clear sky with bright stars.
> A beautiful red sunrise this morning.
> @Mo1959 .....yep, the snow boarding was impressive, as were many of the sports.
> No idea why/how curling gets there. Bores me to tears.




I am not a fan of curiing either


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2022)

That was a chilly 5 miles. Supposed to get milder but turn to rain by lunchtime. Tomorrow looks much milder thankfully. I did a little extra loop around the graveyard when I finished my normal walk and met a neighbour with her two collies and noticed one of these balls with a rope just after that so lifted it and took it along to see if it belonged to them which it did. I think Meg and Bonnie were so excited to see me for a pat one of them must have dropped it.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2022)

Sorry it's a bit long. Cut and copied from Faceache. Made me laugh. 



RETARDED GRANDPARENTS - (this was actually reported by a teacher)
After Christmas, a teacher asked her young pupils how they spent their holiday away from school.
One child wrote the following:
We always used to spend the holidays with Grandma and Grandpa.
They used to live in a big brick house but Grandpa got retarded and they moved to Batemans Bay where everyone lives in nice little houses, and so they don't have to mow the grass anymore!
They ride around on their bicycles and scooters and wear name tags because they don't know who they are anymore.
They go to a building called a wreck centre, but they must have got it fixed because it is all okay now. They do exercises there, but they don't do them very well.
There is a swimming pool too, but they all jump up and down in it with hats on.
At their gate, there is a doll house with a little old man sitting in it. He watches all day so nobody can escape. Sometimes they sneak out, and go cruising in their golf carts!
Nobody there cooks, they just eat out.
And, they eat the same thing every night --- early birds.
Some of the people can't get out past the man in the doll house. The ones who do get out, bring food back to the wrecked centre for pot luck.
My Grandma says that Grandpa worked all his life to earn his retardment and says I should work hard so I can be retarded someday too.
When I earn my retardment, I want to be the man in the doll house. Then I will let people out, so they can visit their grandchildren.
PRICELESS!
Remember to send this to all your "retarded grandparent" friends and give them a laugh too!!


----------



## Chief Broom (7 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  So the process of moving begins....what a faff! I got a call in early today to the council to make sure they know ive accepted their offer. Soon i'll be hiring a van or white van man to shift my worldly poss....crap  They say moving is stressful but ive done it umpteen times and certainly doesnt compare to waiting for my roof to blow away!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  So the process of moving begins....what a faff! I got a call in early today to the council to make sure they know ive accepted their offer. Soon i'll be hiring a van or white van man to shift my worldly poss....crap  They say moving is stressful but ive done it umpteen times and certainly doesnt compare to waiting for my roof to blow away!


Maybe more stressful for those with big houses and loads of stuff that are buying and selling. Not sure I ever fancy it again to be honest so I'll just have to put up with my noisy neighbours!

If there's nothing too awkward or heavy you may well manage it yourself with a hire van?


----------



## Chief Broom (7 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe more stressful for those with big houses and loads of stuff that are buying and selling. Not sure I ever fancy it again to be honest so I'll just have to put up with my noisy neighbours!
> 
> If there's nothing too awkward or heavy you may well manage it yourself with a hire van?


Thats true Mo, my move is more like moving base camp  I will use a van, could almost getaway with a wheel barrow over the golf course as new place is only about 3/4 of a mile away.
**i noticed just down the road from me a static caravan has its roof coming away like a pealed back sardine tin!


----------



## GM (7 Feb 2022)

Morning all... I know a lot of you don't like watching The Apprentice, but I've been watching a couple of episodes of The Apprentice Australia on iplayer. Quite enjoying watching it bringing back memories of a couple of years ago when I did the Bridge Climb there.

We've been having a clearout the last couple of days so it's a trip to the charidy shop later.

A tricky Wordle today I just about made it.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Feb 2022)

Back home from taking our Granddaughter to school and it feels as though I've had a full day already! First bus at 7:00am then a second bus towards Bournemouth, collect Granddaughter and take her to school on the bus ( only three stops but she likes to ride the bus ) Wait with the rest of the parents / grandparents / guardians at the school gates to be let into the playground and see her into class.
We then popped into "Mad Cucumber" for a breakfast of Pancakes with maple syrup and a mug of coffee before catching another two buses home. It will be "rinse and repeat" tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2022)

It’s dreich oot there noo   Do I want to brave another walk or park my bum and stay cosy watching some Olympics.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Back home from taking our Granddaughter to school and it feels as though I've had a full day already! First bus at 7:00am then a second bus towards Bournemouth, collect Granddaughter and take her to school on the bus ( only three stops but she likes to ride the bus ) Wait with the rest of the parents / grandparents / guardians at the school gates to be let into the playground and see her into class.
> We then popped into "Mad Cucumber" for a breakfast of Pancakes with maple syrup and a mug of coffee before catching another two buses home. It will be "rinse and repeat" tomorrow morning.


Parents & guardians used to be allowed no closer than the wall/fence surrounding the school. Now they let you see them into their class!!


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s dreich oot there noo   Do I want to brave another walk or park my bum and stay cosy watching some Olympics.


Make some skis and practice on your early morning donders.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  So the process of moving begins....what a faff! I got a call in early today to the council to make sure they know ive accepted their offer. Soon i'll be hiring a van or white van man to shift my worldly poss....crap  They say moving is stressful but ive done it umpteen times and certainly doesnt compare to waiting for my roof to blow away!




Good luck


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2022)

Leftover lamb casserole for us. Not sure if there is enough for both of us. If not Mr WD will have egg and chips


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Leftover lamb casserole for us. Not sure if there is enough for both of us. If not Mr WD will have egg and chips


Why don't you insist on having the egg and chips. Make him wonder what's wrong with the leftover casserole.


----------



## pawl (7 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not a fan of curiing either



I’m not supple enough


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  So the process of moving begins....what a faff! I got a call in early today to the council to make sure they know ive accepted their offer. Soon i'll be hiring a van or white van man to shift my worldly poss....crap  They say moving is stressful but ive done it umpteen times and certainly doesnt compare to waiting for my roof to blow away!


Our move into our first house took about an hour using a man with a van, the second time we moved I did it myself with the help of two friends and a Luton van, took us all day, the third move, into here, involved a full size removal lorry plus crew and took most of the day.


----------



## pawl (7 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Only just woke up. Slept like a log and MrsD did as well, which is unusual for her.
> Might do a bit of gardening today if the weather holds out.






Watch out Reynard log splitter or whatever she uses doesn’t seem to have seen much use lately


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Parents & guardians used to be allowed no closer than the wall/fence surrounding the school. Now they let you see them into their class!!


At our granddaughter's school there's a coded locked entrance gate with intercom which leads to the main playground where the parents gather before being allowed in. A teacher is there permanently while this gate is open. Then there's a second locked gate from the main playground to the introductory / year 1 playground which is unlocked just before class admission. There's then a toddler height wooden fence with a gate a few metres from the classroom entrance door, no parents are allowed beyond this. When I collected my granddaughter a few weeks ago the teacher had been advised that grandad and grandma would be collecting her. I waited beyond the wooden fence and the teachers came to the classroom door, identified the parent /custodian and then fetched the relevant child. They know most of the parents by sight. We had to identify ourselves the first time we met her teacher ( although she was jumping up and down in excitement and squealing "Grandad! Grandad! ) 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Feb 2022)

NEWSFLASH!
We’ve just taken delivery of a new Tefal Actifry. Had a handful of Auntie Bessies oven chips in the freezer so chucked them in for a test run. I must say we’re impressed, they came out extremely well, much better than doing them in the oven. Now to find some other recipes to try 🍟


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> NEWSFLASH!
> We’ve just taken delivery of a new Tefal Actifry. Had a handful of Auntie Bessies oven chips in the freezer so chucked them in for a test run. I must say we’re impressed, they came out extremely well, much better than doing them in the oven. Now to find some other recipes to try 🍟


We have had one for years. Very good for frozen chips but not much else tbh.
Don't try fish fingers.......it smashes them to bits.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We have had one for years. Very good for frozen chips but not much else tbh.
> Don't try fish fingers.......it smashes them to bits.




Same with scampi


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2022)

We are rich I tell you.....RICH !!!!!
I mentioned some time ago that I was notified I was due a pension from a large company that I don't recall working for..........it will be a subsidiary of a subsidiary.
Anyway, its come through now. £15K up front plus £1,800 per year.
Still no idea What the company is but do not want to ask any questions.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We are rich I tell you.....RICH !!!!!
> I mentioned some time ago that I was notified I was due a pension from a large company that I don't recall working for..........it will be a subsidiary of a subsidiary.
> Anyway, its come through now. £15K up front plus £1,800 per year.
> Still no idea What the company is but do not want to ask any questions.


This company you can't remember working for, can't you remember the work you did for them? How many other companies don't you remember working for?

Hopefully they have the correct person and won't be sending the "collection team" round to persuade you to part with the money.

Best o'luck though.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> This company you can't remember working for, can't you remember the work you did for them? How many other companies don't you remember working for?
> 
> Hopefully they have the correct person and won't be sending the "collection team" round to persuade you to part with the money.
> 
> Best o'luck though.


TBH I have "worked around" a bit.....and had my own company.
I worked solid for 50+ years so it could be one of a number.
It could be a company I worked for many years ago.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We are rich I tell you.....RICH !!!!!
> I mentioned some time ago that I was notified I was due a pension from a large company that I don't recall working for..........it will be a subsidiary of a subsidiary.
> Anyway, its come through now. £15K up front plus £1,800 per year.
> Still no idea What the company is but do not want to ask any questions.


Nice one @Dave enjoy


----------



## 12boy (7 Feb 2022)

Good for ColinJ , Dave7 and Miss Wales on your newfound affluence. And congrats, Chief, on your new digs. Shabash!
Sunny, warm and windy here. My youngest , his wife and his rescue dog are in town for a couple of days and hopefully we will survive the upset to our routines. If I am very lucky if the weather holds I nay get a bike ride or two in this week. We shall see.
Be well and safe.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Same with scampi


I haven’t got a fish finger, nor a scampi…


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I haven’t got a fish finger, nor a scampi…


Though I do have a veggie sausage 😮😉


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Nice one @Dave enjoy


Thank you Mr NNs
MrsD has already spent most of of it


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Though I do have a veggie sausage 😮😉


I have heard that a lot of women complain about your veggie sausage


----------



## gavroche (7 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I forgot to mention that I have received my first pension payment. Hooray - I am now a 'proper' pensioner!
> 
> It was only a partial payment. The next one will be the full 4 weeks worth, unless the DWP finally get round to processing my request to be paid weekly.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the full retirees club. 
I just read on internet that people born after 1960 will have to wait till they are 68 now to qualify for full retirement.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have heard that a lot of women complain about your veggie sausage


David!!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Feb 2022)

gavroche said:


> Welcome to the full retirees club.
> I just read on internet that people born after 1960 will have to wait till they are 68 now to qualify for full retirement.


The least of our worries for those needing a pension in Scotland


----------



## PaulSB (7 Feb 2022)

So the forecast was rain at 11.00. At 10.00 we had sunshine and clear skies. At 11.00 down came the rain and washed poor spider out.

At this point we'd climbed to an elevation of +/- 1000 feet. Top of the climb is 1550 above sea level, the higher we went the mist and low cloud got denser and wetter. Fortunately this is a closed road leading to a TV transmitter station - no traffic.

After a very tricky descent, the hill was now shouded in cloud and mist, we called it a day and headed home. 28 miles, 2800 feet, 11.4 avg. Very happy.

I'm now watching "Lingo" a TV form of Wordle. Mrs P told me about it....... I'd be rubbish, can't think fast enough.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We are rich I tell you.....RICH !!!!!
> I mentioned some time ago that I was notified I was due a pension from a large company that I don't recall working for..........it will be a subsidiary of a subsidiary.
> Anyway, its come through now. £15K up front plus £1,800 per year.
> Still no idea What the company is but do not want to ask any questions.



Well done Dave. kudos to you👍


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2022)

Another 3.7 mile wander done. Feet up with a cuppa now. Half watching the telly while browsing.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2022)

Crikey. The downhill skiing just seems to get faster and faster over the years. Pretty scary!


----------



## Paulus (7 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey. The downhill skiing just seems to get faster and faster over the years. Pretty scary!


Did I hear the commentator say one was doing 120MPH?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Did I hear the commentator say one was doing 120MPH?


Yes. I think so.  Wondering if he meant kmph. Sounds more realistic.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Did I hear the commentator say one was doing 120MPH?


I know they can reach 95mph which I find scary.
When they have an 'off' it takes ages for them to stop sliding.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> TBH* I have "worked around" a bit*.....and had my own company.
> I worked solid for 50+ years so it could be one of a number.
> It could be a company I worked for many years ago.


I'd heard that, but didn't want to believe the rumours


----------



## PaulSB (7 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey. The downhill skiing just seems to get faster and faster over the years. Pretty scary!


I watched the ski jumping. As far as I could make out most of the competitors violated their equipment that and if your BMI is too low you need shorter skis......................I think. I was to be honest baffled.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> At this point we'd climbed to an elevation of +/- 1000 feet. Top of the climb is 1550 above sea level, the higher we went the mist and low cloud got denser and wetter. Fortunately this is a closed road leading to a TV transmitter station - no traffic.


The only place I can think of like that near you is Winter Hill? 

I had never noticed on the OS map that there is a road up there, but obviously those big transmitters need to be built and maintained so there have to be access roads.

I was trying to work out what road you were talking about. I found one which looks promising on Street View only to find this halfway up where the SV coverage finishes... 







Which makes it seem like you were a bit naughty going up there... 

But then I found this video, made 11 years after the SV car did the climb...



There were lots of people up there including motorists and cyclists. And look at the sign then...





It looks like the sign had been covered with white plastic, which had then got partly ripped off by the wind? Have access rights changed up there?

The last 200 ft of ascent didn't look possible. At 1,350 ft I could have sworn that Simon Warren was almost at the summit, but sure enough, the road kept grinding up. I suppose that is what huge objects like that mast do - they are still quite a long way off but look closer because of their size.

The OS map has the top at 456 m, which is '_only_' 1,496 ft but Simon's GPS also gave a figure of around 1,550 ft. I would rather trust OS than the GPS though. GPS altitude is usually out by up to 2-3% in my experience.

I too would be _VERY _careful descending that road! Adult pedestrians wandering about with children and dogs, probably sheep, some cars, other cyclists, potentially horse riders, potholes, gravel, cattle grids...

All in all though... I might cycle over some time to ride up it! 

PS I found warnings online of the dangers of being at the top of Winter Hill in winter! Icicles potentially falling down on you from support cables hundreds of feet above your head!


----------



## oldwheels (7 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The least of our worries for those needing a pension in Scotland


Cannot see what the problem is unless you favour the we hate the SNP bunch. Let's not get political.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The only place I can think of like that near you is Winter Hill?
> 
> I had never noticed on the OS map that there is a road up there, but obviously those big transmitters need to be built and maintained so there have to be access roads.
> 
> ...



There used to be signs about vehicular and cycle access. I've no idea if there still are but there are bridleways and trails which cross the road and these are open to cycles. The road has been resurfaced and is gated in 3 or 4 places but it's only the bottom gate which gets locked. No cars. The climb used to be a popular segment but that's impossible now. Descending used to be a bit iffy but these days the only real hazard is the almost permanent cross wind.

You're correct the trig point is 456m. We always use GPS as we rarely use maps! 1550 it is 😀

Simon Warren stopped well before the summit and I can understand why - he didn't get to the fence!! I was interested he took in Foxholes as the reason we use this climb, bottom of Foxholes to Winter Hill summit, is it's the closest we get locally to a Lakeland climb. This is 2.7 miles with plenty of 9-12% plus a few short bits of 20+% while Hardknott is 2.0 miles. For sustained effort it's excellent training.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The least of our worries for those needing a pension in Scotland



Is the age for State Pension different in Scotland?, I thought it was UK (and NI) wide?


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> There used to be signs about vehicular and cycle access. I've no idea if there still are but there are bridleways and trails which cross the road and these are open to cycles. The road has been resurfaced and is gated in 3 or 4 places but it's only the bottom gate which gets locked. No cars. The climb used to be a popular segment but that's impossible now. Descending used to be a bit iffy but these days the only real hazard is the almost permanent cross wind.
> 
> You're correct the trig point is 456m. We always use GPS as we rarely use maps! 1550 it is 😀
> 
> Simon Warren stopped well before the summit and I can understand why - he didn't get to the fence!! I was interested he took in Foxholes as the reason we use this climb, bottom of Foxholes to Winter Hill summit, is it's the closest we get locally to a Lakeland climb. This is 2.7 miles with plenty of 9-12% plus a few short bits of 20+% while Hardknott is 2.0 miles. For sustained effort it's excellent training.


You'll have to get back out there and get the missing four feet!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll have to get back out there and get the missing four feet!


Hopefully Thursday......


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hopefully Thursday......


Might have moved by then.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Is the age for State Pension different in Scotland?, I thought it was UK (and NI) wide?


I refer to the ongoing stooshie around who will pay for Scotland’s pensions if the Yes side win.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2022)

We've had a good evening down the club, plenty of chit chat, laughs and jokes, it also was a profitable one, I won the flyer and we came out 40 quid up, so it works out as a free night.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Feb 2022)

Saw our dentist on telly tonight, being interviewed about curling on Reporting Scotland. Apparently he is president of Curl Edinburgh. This was the first time Mrs F has ‘seen’ him for over 2 years as his practice have still to resume the provision of checkups. I have seen him more recently for an extraction


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2022)

Oh, _that _caught me out... I had got it into my head that _Reacher _series #1 was in 10 parts but it turned out to be only 8 so the end tonight came as a shock.

I enjoyed it and will watch series #2 if/when it becomes available free with Amazon Prime.



Spoiler: Reacher may be tough...



But even the toughest, hugest guy doesn't just brush off being smacked repeatedly in the face and arms with a crowbar! 

Some of you will know what being _really _hurt feels like... You don't just shrug it off! I got stabbed in the face when I was a child and the pain instantly disabled me. I couldn't do anything to defend myself after that. Fortunately, it was at school and a teacher jumped in and pulled the little psycho assailant away from me.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2022)

Morning. Next door let their dogs out at 5.20 and allowed them to bark so I just got up.

Milder but breezy out.

Got Wordle in 4 this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Feb 2022)

Good day. It's still pitch black so I don't know.

What a disastrous start to the day! Failed on Wordle. I was 30/30. Changed my starter word because of an article in the Guardian claiming the new one was a goodie......pah!

Anyway. Today is Tuesday. Yes folks that's right it is. Heading out to collect granddaughter in an hour or so and then the day will be filled with doing granddad type stuff.

Tuesdays are good days.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks, wordle in 5 this morning, I'm not sure what we're doing today, our friend who usually visits Tuesday has the decorators in and may not be here, I think my Good Lady wants to go shopping if she doesn't came round.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2022)

Back from a little 3 mile jog. Jeez it was such hard work today. Combination of the usual heavy legs plus lack of sleep didn't help.
My Garmin wasn't impressed with my sleep last night


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from a little 3 mile jog. Jeez it was such hard work today. Combination of the usual heavy legs plus lack of sleep didn't help.
> My Garmin wasn't impressed with my sleep last night
> 
> View attachment 630172



Thats not good but I think I'd return similar figures most nights, I had a rare decent night last night, in bed about eleven and slept to half five.


----------



## Paulus (8 Feb 2022)

Morning all, 
Wordle in 5  Many seemed to be getting it in 2 or 3 today
A bright start weather wise, but due to cloud over soon.
I am hoping to get out on the bike for a while this afternoon, I haven't touched them for a while. 
I have a bit of gardening to do, some plants and bulbs need digging up and potting before the digger arrives to do the driveway and hard standing. 
I know it's really the wrong time, but if I take enough soil around them they might survive. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Going down to the village with MrsD while she gets her hair done.
Might have a mooch around to see who's about.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, _that _caught me out... I had got it into my head that _Reacher _series #1 was in 10 parts but it turned out to be only 8 so the end tonight came as a shock.
> 
> I enjoyed it and will watch series #2 if/when it becomes available free with Amazon Prime.
> 
> ...


They are talking about a second series


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2022)

Morning all. Blowing a hoolie all night here and srill going strong. Still no rain, well not yet anyway

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2022)

Slept well but have absolutely no 'go' today.
Supposed to be going to the aunties shortly but do not feel like it.
We will see.


----------



## pawl (8 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning all,
> Wordle in 5  Many seemed to be getting it in 2 or 3 today
> A bright start weather wise, but due to cloud over soon.
> I am hoping to get out on the bike for a while this afternoon, I haven't touched them for a while.
> ...





Try to dig them up with plenty of soil and root attached.I usually take as big a chunk of soil as possible 
Good luck


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  bright n breezy or gusty n freezin depending on whether a half full or half empty person 
Walked past my new place yesterday and an electrician was doing safety checks so i had a walk around. It could do with a coat of paint but thats ok i quite like painting, especially if the weathers grim, give me something to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  bright n breezy or gusty n freezin depending on whether a half full or half empty person
> Walked past my new place yesterday and an electrician was doing safety checks so i had a walk around. It could do with a coat of paint but thats ok i quite like painting, especially if the weathers grim, give me something to do.


Are you getting excited?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, bright and breezy here.


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you getting excited?


More relieved Mo!  to live without stress is so welcome, i thought my thinning hair was going to turn white living through the storms! If anything goes wrong here the council will fix it...with the cabin the landlord [who lives in sunny Portugal] couldnt give a toss  Im feeling pleased and grateful to the housing people who sorted it!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2022)

@Chief Broom Your Cyclechat name always makes me laugh. Way back when I joined the prison service in 1986 the names of all the officer grades was different to it is now. It went Governor, Deputy Governor, Assistant Governor and then Chief 1 and Chief 2, then Principal Officer and Senior Officer and pleb! There was a lady called Anne Broome who was a Chief so she was Chief Broom.


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Feb 2022)

I use the name from one of my favourite films- 'One flew over the cuckoo's nest' Chief Broom escaped the loony bin! 

View: https://youtu.be/I3c2cXiEUHo


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I refer to the ongoing stooshie around who will pay for Scotland’s pensions if the Yes side win.



Ahh, sorry, I wasn't aware of that "discussion", not being in Scotland (yet). 

I did watch a TV program in which it was suggested that the Russians were secretly moving the border with Georgia, and, slowly "stealing" more Georgian territory. It was even suggested that the Scots may do the same with Hadrians Wall (which is not the border anyway, I know), and gradually annexe Carlisle and Newcastle-upon-Tyne.


----------



## gavroche (8 Feb 2022)

Good morning all. The weather looks decent today so maybe a bit of cycling this afternoon. Why is it that no matter what time I go to bed, I can't get to sleep till about 2 am? On the other hand, my getting up time is 9 am now so not so bad after all.
Just another 6 weeks of winter to do and then we are back in clement and sunny days with newly born lambs in the fields, nature in full bloom and time to get the lawn mower out again. Roll on spring.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> @Chief Broom Your Cyclechat name always makes me laugh. Way back when I joined the prison service in 1986 the names of all the officer grades was different to it is now. It went Governor, Deputy Governor, Assistant Governor and then Chief 1 and Chief 2, then Principal Officer and Senior Officer and pleb! There was a lady called Anne Broome who was a Chief so she was Chief Broom.


May I ask where you were in that chain ?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> May I ask where you were in that chain ?


Pleb! Never fancied going for promotion. I didn't join the job to spend most of the time behind a desk.


----------



## rustybolts (8 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from a little 3 mile jog. Jeez it was such hard work today. Combination of the usual heavy legs plus lack of sleep didn't help.
> My Garmin wasn't impressed with my sleep last night
> 
> View attachment 630172


 Good Morning Mo , what model of Garmin do you have ? it gives very detailed information. Very impressive


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Good Morning Mo , what model of Garmin do you have ? it gives very detailed information. Very impressive


Fenix 6. Yes, it gives lots of good stats if you enjoy that sort of thing. If you pair it with the Garmin heart rate strap when running you even get a breakdown of stride length, weight on each foot, etc. It's handy keeping an eye on your resting heart rate too. I find it often gives you an idea if you are doing too much, or coming down with something.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Pleb! Never fancied going for promotion. I didn't join the job to spend most of the time behind a desk.


You just preferred beating people up with your truncheon


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Pleb! Never fancied going for promotion. I didn't join the job to spend most of the time behind a desk.


So you had an inside job then


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2022)

Well that was fun. When Mr WD got up he decided he had made an executive decisson and we were going shopping. As I had to pick up his meds as well which is in the opposite direction to Newtown I had to get them first, then go back on myself and go to Newtown, so approx 75 miles done as well as shopping for a month and putting it a away. That's it for me. I am pooped


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well that was fun. When Mr WD got up he decided he had made an executive decisson and we were going shopping. As I had to pick up his meds as well which is in the opposite direction to Newtown I had to get them first, then go back on myself and go to Newtown, so approx 75 miles done as well as shopping for a month and putting it a away. That's it for me. I am pooped


 
75 miles your carbon foot print must be massive
since having no car I haven't been outside my village


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2022)

I have been flicking over to the olympics.
Can there be a more boring sport than curling


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have been flicking over to the olympics.
> Can there be a more boring sport than curling


Cards!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have been flicking over to the olympics.
> Can there be a more boring sport than curling


 
Rapid fire 10m pistol can be boring if your just watching


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have been flicking over to the olympics.
> Can there be a more boring sport than curling


Yes ! Football, rugby union and cricket to name but three.


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Feb 2022)

Darts and synchronised drowning


----------



## gavroche (8 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have been flicking over to the olympics.
> Can there be a more boring sport than curling


Cricket?


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have been flicking over to the olympics.
> Can there be a more boring sport than curling



Darts, Snooker, Billiards, cricket....


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes ! Football, rugby union and cricket to name but three.


I was trying to be serious


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes ! Football, rugby union and cricket to name but three.


Football......exciting.
One day cricket....exciting.
Rugby union.......you have a point there.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Darts, Snooker, Billiards, cricket....


Darts, snooker.....far better than curling.
You may have me on the other 2


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes ! Football, rugby union and cricket to name but three.



I like Rugby and Cricket, I'm not a football fan.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Darts, Snooker, Billiards, cricket....



I'm not a fan of, Darts, Snooker or Billiards, I do like my cricket though.


----------



## gavroche (8 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Football......exciting.
> One day cricket....exciting.
> Rugby union.......you have a point there.


Football Lots of cissies.
One day cricket...... Watching paint dry is more exciting
Rugby union.. Now, that's a man's game.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Football......exciting.
> One day cricket....exciting.
> Rugby union.......you have a point there.




I love rugby. Brilliant game


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2022)

Has anyone been watching the drama series Chloe? There was something else on when it was on live so I missed it, but not sure if I fancy it or not.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I love rugby. Brilliant game


You play rugby!
What position?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> You play rugby!
> What position?


Hooker….with red bloomers


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hooker….with red bloomers




Oi you


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I love rugby. Brilliant game


I was forced to do it at school  we were not allowed to play football, now I hate all sports, I don't even watch cycling


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hooker….with red bloomers


You are such a witch


----------



## gavroche (8 Feb 2022)

I just heard on the news that oil companies are making record profits and yet, energy prices are rocketing.  Who is taking who for a ride?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2022)

gavroche said:


> I just heard on he news that oil companies are making record profits and yet, energy prices are rocketing.  Who is taking who for a ride?


Poor Joe Public fair game as usual


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I was forced to do it at school


So was I.


ColinJ said:


> I was having fun playing rugby as a teenager until some cowardly toerag in the other team reached under and punched me in the face in a scrum. The red mist descended upon me when they laughed at my bleeding nose and I subsequently flattened half their team as they attempted to stop me on the way to scoring my one and only try. It seemed that the only way I could play well was to play very hard and I didn't enjoy that gladiatorial feeling so I gave it up!


----------



## gavroche (8 Feb 2022)

I think I will stop watching the news. I am sick and tired of the rich and powerful always getting away with everything, above all laws and forever wanting more at our expense. 
The human race is not pretty.


----------



## pawl (8 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Darts and synchronised drowning




Water polo Do they use sea horses


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Poor Joe Public fair game as usual




I thought that read Joe Pubic


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I was forced to do it at school  we were not allowed to play football, now I hate all sports, I don't even watch cycling


Games teachers wouldn't trust me trying to play hockey. I was "side lined" after the first game, not allowed a second chance.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Cards!


I like cards. Especially Canasta. On Friday we have friends coming for tea and then an evening of Canasta.


gavroche said:


> I just heard on the news that oil companies are making record profits and yet, energy prices are rocketing.  Who is taking who for a ride?


Yes, I've struggled to understand this.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2022)

Curling is basically competitive housework.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Curling is basically competitive housework.


You do much ice sweeping in the house then?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2022)

Hello! I slept well but not long enough. Just finished a brew and Wordle so I will now try to doze. Wordle solved in five when I thought I had made a brilliant spot at line four!! 

Today I'm standing for election as Treasurer for our local U3A at the AGM. It's unopposed. Do we have any retired accountants or bookkeepers in here? I'm casting around for an Excel spreadsheet template which will run accrual accounting.

Rovers at home to Forest tonight. This is a MUST win game. After Saturday's loss the pressure is on for a win.

** Nice words "bookkeeper," "bookkeeping" etc. The only words in the English language to have three consecutive double letters.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello! I slept well but not long enough. Just finished a brew and Wordle so I will now try to doze. Wordle solved in five when I thought I had made a brilliant spot at line four!!
> 
> Today I'm standing for election as Treasurer for our local U3A at the AGM. It's unopposed. Do we have any retired accountants or bookkeepers in here? I'm casting around for an Excel spreadsheet template which will run accrual accounting.
> 
> ...


Morning. Maybe @Saluki. 

Wordle done in four again. That seems to be my average.

It’s not nice here. Cold, breezy and rain/sleet showers but should manage a walk. Blue bin day for us.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I love rugby. Brilliant game


What position do you play ??
(Clean answer required please)


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What position do you play ??
> (Clean answer required please)


Silly mid on………..oh sorry, wrong sport


----------



## Dave7 (9 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What position do you play ??
> (Clean answer required please)


EDIT
SORRY.. had a kip and missed Classics comment.


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks, failed at wordle this morning, they used the American spelling,  yoga this morning, housework this afternoon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, cold and bright here.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, failed at wordle this morning, they used the American spelling,  yoga this morning, housework this afternoon.


Yep, that was a sneaky one.


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, that was a sneaky one.



It was, got me.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2022)

Morning. 7 deg here and damp.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

MrsD wants to go to Barnstaple this morning for some reason, I forget what. Probably involves handbags or something.


----------



## Saluki (9 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Maybe @Saluki.
> 
> Wordle done in four again. That seems to be my average.
> 
> It’s not nice here. Cold, breezy and rain/sleet showers but should manage a walk. Blue bin day for us.


Not me, for accruals. I would have replied earlier but had broken out in a cold sweat. However, my friend Sri is a total whizz kid. I will have an ask for you.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
A pleasant day out yesterday, visiting a few pubs with friends. 
Out for a Curry this evening, we’ve been having occasional takeaways so it’ll be a change to visit an Indian restaurant.
Sunny morning beckons a walk.
Stay safe folks ☕️👍☀️


----------



## Chief Broom (9 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  a biting wind brrr hang around too long outside you get freeze dried!
Im grateful about how helpful and pleasant the housing team are up here ive been asked what furniture i need and any other help! A couple of years ago i had to sign on which i dreaded doing....but it was a painless exercise and rather like a social event Every couple of weeks i would call in where they would make a fuss of Murphy [my dog] and ask me how i was doing etc certainly differs from down south where you would get grilled for not taking a job and generally making the experience as nasty as possible..


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, failed at wordle this morning, they used the American spelling,  yoga this morning, housework this afternoon.


Good morning all, wordle got me for the same reason. 
A Chiropractor appointment this morning, just for the 3 monthly service. 
Then out with MrsP and the dog for a long walk and a pub lunch somewhere. 
That will more or less be the day sorted. 
Happy days.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2022)

Chilly 5 mile wander done. Back to porridge this morning to heat me up as it's too chilly for Weetabix.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2022)

Saluki said:


> Not me, for accruals. I would have replied earlier but had broken out in a cold sweat. However, my friend Sri is a total whizz kid. I will have an ask for you.


Thank you. This is a small charity with a turnover below £10,000 so we don't need anything complex.......................sorry about the sweats!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Thank you. This is a small charity with a turnover below £10,000 so we don't need anything complex.......................sorry about the sweats!


Just talking about accounts and also the way my brain just forgets the word in Wordle so quickly after it's done, I actually did higher accounts at school and I honestly can't remember the slightest thing about it now. Weird how your brain just discards what it doesn't need isn't it.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> EDIT
> SORRY.. had a kip and missed Classics comment.


And Mo's reply.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just talking about accounts and also the way my brain just forgets the word in Wordle so quickly after it's done, I actually did higher accounts at school and I honestly can't remember the slightest thing about it now. Weird how your brain just discards what it doesn't need isn't it.


It'll be in there, somewhere. You'll find it when you don't need it.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2022)

That's warmed me up. Quick 5k on the rowing machine...........well not very quick but you know what I mean


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Has anyone been watching the drama series Chloe? There was something else on when it was on live so I missed it, but not sure if I fancy it or not.


My pal in Hebden Bridge just rang to tell me to get up, look out of the window, see the sunshine, and go out on my bike... Yes, she knows my habits. I WAS sleeping off another 5 am TV, puzzles and reading session! 

Anyway, the reason I mention it is that she said she watched _Chloe_ and really enjoyed it. She started giving away too much of the plot so I stopped her. Sounds like it might be about a female cyber-stalker? 


Mo1959 said:


> Weird how your brain just discards what it doesn't need isn't it.


Indeed. I spent 3 years getting an Electronic Engineering degree into my head but started forgetting it the day I graduated. I could barely wire a plug now... 



classic33 said:


> It'll be in there, somewhere. You'll find it when you don't need it.


I've suddenly remembered how to calculate the impedance and frequency response of a coaxial transmission line using_ Laplace Transforms_! (I wish!)


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Feb 2022)

Started yesterday’s outing with a pint in the Lord Nelson. Through the window you can just make out the seated figure of Baden-Powell gazing out towards Brownsea Island.
A wander up the high street for a pint and a bite to eat in the Brewhouse. They lay on a Brew day to commemorate the annual womens day, eight ladies are guided through all the stages of the brewing process from start to finish. They get to name the beer they brew, and it’s sold over the bar once the brew is ready. Its free, including the food and drink that’s provided over the course of the day. Mrs Tenkaykev took part in one a few years back, and of course, every time we visited the pub we had to have a pint of “ her” beer 😁🍺


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just talking about accounts and also the way my brain just forgets the word in Wordle so quickly after it's done, I actually did higher accounts at school and I honestly can't remember the slightest thing about it now. Weird how your brain just discards what it doesn't need isn't it.


I frequently forget the Wordle word within an hour or so.

I ran company management accounts for 22 years, know very well how to operate, read and interpretate as necessary. Using SAGE one could achieve just about anything required and be audit ready very easily.

I've been recommended to use accrual accounting, have read a bit and understand the basics, the whys and wherefores. Setting it up in Excel is another matter!!


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2022)

I've been on my turbo  I had forgotten how hard it is and no e-motor to back me up.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been on my turbo  I had forgotten how hard it is and no e-motor to back me up.


I always find indoor exercise really hard work.  I meant to pop some chewing gum in my mouth before I started my row as my mouth gets really dry. I think once you start breathing hard plus you seem to get a draught from the fan blades too?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I always find indoor exercise really hard work.  I meant to pop some chewing gum in my mouth before I started my row as my mouth gets really dry. I think once you start breathing hard plus you seem to get a draught from the fan blades too?


 
On a rowing machine it's hard to stop for a drink as you loose your pace/rhythm and takes a while to get it back.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I always find indoor exercise really hard work.  I meant to pop some chewing gum in my mouth before I started my row as my mouth gets really dry. I think once you start breathing hard plus you seem to get a draught from the fan blades too?


A Camelbak waistcoat with a tube over your shoulder so you just turn your head grab the mouthpiece demand valve. Or adapt a hamsters wheel style water bottle 😉


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Feb 2022)

Afternoon all . Have spent the morning painting in the new bathing . I hate doing edging it’s so time consuming. Anyway it’s done now and the first main coat . One more coat tomorrow and it’s all finished. 
Now sat watching the Winter Olympics with a cup of coffee. 
Re watching sports , I just love watching all sport but I am less keen on judged sports, things like gymnastics, freestyle bmx/skiing/snowboarding etc .


----------



## 12boy (9 Feb 2022)

Went for my first bike ride since 1/27 and it was only 3 miles. In fact I just broke 20 for Jan. The 14 yesterday was nice but as expected, harder by far than it was in Dec when the weather allowed 120. While the Nordic Track, lifting weights and walking did happen, those things are not as pleasant as a good ride. Still, Jan and Feb are the coldest and windiest months in Wyoming so more opportunities should occur.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been on my turbo  I had forgotten how hard it is and no e-motor to back me up.


It is only as hard as you make it!

I have a singlespeed bike on my turbo so gear ratios don't come into it, just the resistance setting.

Sometimes I turn the resistance down to the second lowest setting and just spin away. It is probably equivalent to riding a flat road at only about 20 kph (12.5 mph). 

I can set the resistance to give about the same difficulty as climbing a 15% hill, but I generally wouldn't. 

Usually I warm up on a low setting for about 10 minutes then click the resistance up a couple of positions. Maybe then another 2 or 3 positions for a hard 30 second interval, then back down to recover.

TBH, I have only used the turbo 2 or 3 times this winter. My mind/body have not felt like it!

I nipped out on my 6 km double-hilled singlespeed Metro run today. I could really feel how much fitness I have lost since Christmas! Time to get stuck in again so I am ready for the spring when it finally gets here.


----------



## Saluki (9 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello! I slept well but not long enough. Just finished a brew and Wordle so I will now try to doze. Wordle solved in five when I thought I had made a brilliant spot at line four!!
> 
> Today I'm standing for election as Treasurer for our local U3A at the AGM. It's unopposed. Do we have any retired accountants or bookkeepers in here? I'm casting around for an Excel spreadsheet template which will run accrual accounting.
> 
> ...





PaulSB said:


> Thank you. This is a small charity with a turnover below £10,000 so we don't need anything complex.......................sorry about the sweats!


Sri says there isn’t a basic template as everyone does it their own way. We have a couple of proper accountants on CC. It may be worth sending out a plea for help in the main site as I don’t believe that they are remotely retired.


----------



## pawl (9 Feb 2022)

Am I one of the few on here who doesn’t participate in Wordle.I’ do Four Pics One Word while chomping on my Weetabix


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Am I one of the few on here who doesn’t participate in Wordle.I’ do Four Pics One Word while chomping on my Weetabix


No you’re not alone, I don’t do it either. I don’t do puzzles of any description, they just don’t appeal.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello! I slept well but not long enough. Just finished a brew and Wordle so I will now try to doze. Wordle solved in five when I thought I had made a brilliant spot at line four!!
> 
> Today I'm standing for election as Treasurer for our local U3A at the AGM. It's unopposed. Do we have any retired accountants or bookkeepers in here? I'm casting around for an Excel spreadsheet template which will run accrual accounting.
> 
> ...


What exactly will you be using the sheet for, and would you be willing to use one that's a bit old?

Have a few from the shop I worked in. They'll just require clearing/cleaning out.


----------



## rustybolts (10 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Am I one of the few on here who doesn’t participate in Wordle.I’ do Four Pics One Word while chomping on my Weetabix


didnt know it existed till I saw everybody here talking about it, tried it but ? not a fan either , dont like jigsaws either !!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2022)

Yikes... I just remembered that I have to be up at 08:30 tomorrow to go for a blood test. I had better head up the wooden hill soon or it won't be worth bothering!


----------



## Chief Broom (10 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  im actually up before Mo who's probably jogged 5 miles, rowed 10 and washed and ironed her super woman cape!  seriously though ive been a bit lazy of late and have been in hibernation mode will have to stir the old stumps!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  im actually up before Mo who's probably jogged 5 miles, rowed 10 and washed and ironed her super woman cape!  seriously though ive been a bit lazy of late and have been in hibernation mode will have to stir the old stumps!


Worrying.
0645 and still no Mo


----------



## PaulSB (10 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  im actually up before Mo who's probably jogged 5 miles, rowed 10 and washed and ironed her super woman cape!  seriously though ive been a bit lazy of late and have been in hibernation mode will have to stir the old stumps!


I'm sure Mo has said she doesn't do ironing.........#tinhat #ducksforcover


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2022)

A question for you experts (maybe more than one).
1. Why did my wife wake me up at 0200 and ask me can we go to the pub for lunch today.
2. When I asked her to shut up and go back to sleep..... why did she continue.
3. Why did I really have to shout to get her to stop.

Fortunately I managed to drift off again.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Feb 2022)

Good Morning. 7.00am and the birds are singing their little hearts out. 💕 Yesterday I noticed snowdrops in flower, daffs and buds swelling on some plants and opening on others. Spring on her way? No frost.

My football team lost at home last night. I know it happens, we couldn't keep on winning. Dropped to third. 😕 Next we have four games in thirteen days. By the end of February I think we will clearly know what's likely to happen this season 🤞 I'm not happy about this. It's going to colour my mood for a bit.

So, today? Out at 9.00am to meet my buddy for Fred Whitton training. Did I mention we both got in? I've got a dilemma on this. I have never ridden an event with a friend. Always avoided doing so. This time we will ride together, I won't suggest otherwise. Currently I'm +/- 3 minutes faster on a long climb. On the Fred this translates to +/-20 minutes.

We will see. Plenty of time to work it out.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2022)

No, I wasn’t up and out early as it’s not very nice out there. Cold and wind picking up and there’s been a sleety covering which sounds crunchy when cars go along so might miss the early morning exercise today.

Wordle had me stumped today for some reason but just made it again.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2022)

Good morning people, got the wordle in five, a bimble is on the cards for later.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2022)

Morning. A tad cool here. It's bin day as well. Woohooo.

Ironing is the devil's work

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2022)

I have just finished the first series of Afterlife on Netflix with Ricky Gervais. I'm not usually a fan of his, but it's quite good.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, very wintry here, 1°, sleety snow and very windy. Lovely.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, very wintry here, 1°, sleety snow and very windy. Lovely.


Yep. Too unpleasant even for me. I’ve made my porridge and just plonked back down for another browse. More strong wind forecast too.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Feb 2022)

Have been enjoying Michael Portillo’s Northumberland wanderings this week, will be wanting to visit again once it’s safe to do so.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2022)

3 deg here. A tad breezy but not to bad.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Usual stuff today...doggie walk on beach, walk down to village etc.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2022)

Hmm... Less than 4 hours sleep definitely does NOT suit me! I will be dozing off after every crossword clue today...


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2022)

Wordle in 2 today!


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2022)

Good morning all. 
Wordle was a bit of a struggle , but got there at the last go.
I have a bit of gardening to do , and the a walk with the dog via the Vets to pick up some meds. for her, pay the bill and put the insurance claims form in.
Poached eggs on toast for breakfast, that should keep me going until teatime.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## pawl (10 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. A tad cool here. It's bin day as well. Woohooo.
> 
> Ironing is the devil's work
> 
> Stay safe peeps.





You don’t happen to know one ?Must have their own iron and board


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2022)

We have dark sky, rain and hail.......and its blinking cold.
Aldi shop done.
Might watch some winter olympics, so long as its not curling


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just finished the first series of Afterlife on Netflix with Ricky Gervais. I'm not usually a fan of his, but it's quite good.


The first two series were very good, the 3rd series didn't quite have the pathos of the previous series, and I thought there was too much swearing in it.
But, judge for yourself.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Feb 2022)

A belated good morning folks,
Another early start to take granddaughter to school, back via Poole for a bit of shopping ( I treated Mrs Tenkaykev to a bottle of Conker Gin which was on offer in Sainsbury ) A few years ago I gathered some Teazle seeds from the banks of the Stour and planted them in the back garden now have a regular visit from Goldfinches at this time of year. It's very mild, I've seen a couple of large bumble Bees over the last couple of days 🐝🐝
Time for coffee and a sandwich ☕️🥪


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Feb 2022)

Wordle in 2 today - no skill in that! 

First attempt 3 letters in correct cell and 1 correct letter in wrong cell.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2022)

I’ve had a little row. 20 minutes warm up then 2k a bit quicker. Not quite in the top half of the 2k world leaderboard for my age but getting there.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2022)

I have just put some worktop oil onto my countertops . How exciting is that


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just put some worktop oil onto my countertops . How exciting is that


Molly says, will it be slippy? 🐱


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> The first two series were very good, the 3rd series didn't quite have the pathos of the previous series, and I thought there was too much swearing in it.
> But, judge for yourself.


My son and grandsons said the same thing. They usually use all the best materiel in the first and second series, then run out of ideas but Still do another series.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly says, will it be slippy? 🐱



It will Indeed. Leave it for 10 minutes then rub the excess off


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It will Indeed. Leave it for 10 minutes then rub the excess off


She would probably jump up and crash into the window. Lol.

She’s funny on the laminate floor in the hall and is like the cartoons where she is running but her feet are skidding.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you experts (maybe more than one).
> 1. Why did my wife wake me up at 0200 and ask me can we go to the pub for lunch today.
> 2. When I asked her to shut up and go back to sleep..... why did she continue.
> 3. Why did I really have to shout to get her to stop.
> ...


You were dreaming, and you're not going to have a pub lunch today.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just put some worktop oil onto my countertops . How exciting is that


Do we have to answer that ???
I think putting my blue bin out was more exciting


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do we have to answer that ???
> I think putting my blue bin out was more exciting



No way.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> You were dreaming, and you're not going to have a pub lunch today.


Definitely not dreaming....MrsD confirms that.
No pub lunch though.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Definitely not dreaming....MrsD confirms that.
> No pub lunch though.


Never mind, it’s nearly fish Friday


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Never mind, it’s nearly fish Friday


Are you getting me mixed up with a certain disreputable person who resides in Devon ?


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2022)

I've been for a bimble this morning, 28 miles, my Eathorpe loop, it was a decent cycling morning, bright, sunny, a tad breezy and chilly. the path by the allotments is still closed so I had to use the Leamington road and cross the A45 to get into Bagington , there's still roadworks by the airport, but it was nice to get out into quiet lanes, worked my way through Ethorpe to Princethorpe where I turned onto the Fosseway, crossed the A45 again and on through Woolston, Binley Woods and into Coventry, the work on the flyover to take the A46 over the Binley Road is coming on, I remember when it was all countryside round there, turned right onto Hipswell Highway and up Sewall Highway home, it was a good ride, I'm still slow, 28 miles in 2 1/4 hours, but it was nice to get out and I enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been for a bimble this morning, 28 miles, my Eathorpe loop, it was a decent cycling morning, bright, sunny, a tad breezy and chilly. the path by the allotments is still closed so I had to use the Leamington road and cross the A45 to get into Bagington , there's still roadworks by the airport, but it was nice to get out into quiet lanes, worked my way through Ethorpe to Princethorpe where I turned onto the Fosseway, crossed the A45 again and on through Woolston, Binley Woods and into Coventry, the work on the flyover to take the A46 over the Binley Road is coming on, I remember when it was all countryside round there, turned right onto Hipswell Highway and up Sewall Highway home, it was a good ride, I'm still slow, 28 miles in 2 1/4 hours, but it was nice to get out and I enjoyed the ride.


Well done Dave. Apart from the fact I would get blown over on the bike today, afraid I still have very little enthusiasm for it. Hope some better weather eventually helps.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2022)

I've "liked" all the above...........now what else can I do


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2022)

Well, _THAT _was very weird... 

I was due to have my blood test this morning. As I have mentioned before, these days it is done with a single drop of blood taken from a pin prick on a fingertip. Years ago it used to require a tube of blood from a vein. I think it was 2018 when I last had to give a venous sample, when the machines became unreliable due to a nationwide problem with faulty test slides.

It was cold this morning and I decided to walk rather than cycle. I got dressed and headed for the door. I was wearing a tight long-sleeved top under my fleece jacket. I was about to open the door, when a little voice in my head said... "_Venous sample today!_" That would have required me to strip my top off to uncover my arm. I turned round, went upstairs, and put a short-sleeved cycling jersey on instead. I put arm warmers on to keep the chill off.

I went off to the station to get a Metro (about 50 left in the pile at 09:15) then headed off to the health centre. I got called in and the nurse started to apologise... Even before she got the first sentence out, I could see the problem - no hand-held test machine on the desktop. Yes - my premonition was correct - needle in arm time! 

Fleece and one arm warmer off, sample quickly taken. Thankfully this nurse was one who was good with a needle. It was almost as painless as the recent Covid and flu jabs had been. Jabs into muscles seem a lot less uncomfortable than needles in veins. I have had one or two really clumsy nurses who have poked around trying to find a vein and that can hurt _A LOT_!

The problem was the nurse who had used the machine yesterday had finished off the supply of finger-prick needles and not replaced them. Today's nurse hadn't noticed when she picked up the device to bring to the health centre.

No big deal, but... _HOW DID I GUESS THAT IT WOULD HAPPEN TODAY!!! _


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've "liked" all the above...........now what else can I do


Have a slice of toast ??
Or don't you have any bread


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2022)

@Dave7... The photography link in your signature takes me to a website builder advert rather than your site!



*Question to you all:* How many of you can see signature links like Dave's on CycleChat? I can't see them on my phone but can on my laptop. I was thinking of knocking up a puzzle game site once I have one or two games ready, but I wonder how many CycleChatters would even see a signature link pointing to it.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> @Dave7...* The photography link in your signature takes me to a website builder advert rather than your site!
> 
> 
> 
> Question to you all:* How many of you can see signature links like Dave's on CycleChat? I can't see them on my phone but can on my laptop. I was thinking of knocking up a puzzle game site once I have one or two games ready, but I wonder how many CycleChatters would even see a signature link pointing to it.



Same here.

Like you, I don't see Signature on Phone, but, on Laptop (MacBook) I do.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> @Dave7... The photography link in your signature takes me to a website builder advert rather than your site!
> 
> 
> 
> *Question to you all:* How many of you can see signature links like Dave's on CycleChat? I can't see them on my phone but can on my laptop. I was thinking of knocking up a puzzle game site once I have one or two games ready, but I wonder how many CycleChatters would even see a signature link pointing to it.


Not visible on smaller screens to save space.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well, _THAT _was very weird...
> 
> I was due to have my blood test this morning. As I have mentioned before, these days it is done with a single drop of blood taken from a pin prick on a fingertip. Years ago it used to require a tube of blood from a vein. I think it was 2018 when I last had to give a venous sample, when the machines became unreliable due to a nationwide problem with faulty test slides.
> 
> ...



Weird!


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> @Dave7... The photography link in your signature takes me to a website builder advert rather than your site!
> 
> 
> 
> *Question to you all:* How many of you can see signature links like Dave's on CycleChat? I can't see them on my phone but can on my laptop. I was thinking of knocking up a puzzle game site once I have one or two games ready, but I wonder how many CycleChatters would even see a signature link pointing to it.



I can see it on my Desktop, 22 inch screen, my Tablet, 10" but not on my phone.


----------



## pawl (10 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been for a bimble this morning, 28 miles, my Eathorpe loop, it was a decent cycling morning, bright, sunny, a tad breezy and chilly. the path by the allotments is still closed so I had to use the Leamington road and cross the A45 to get into Bagington , there's still roadworks by the airport, but it was nice to get out into quiet lanes, worked my way through Ethorpe to Princethorpe where I turned onto the Fosseway, crossed the A45 again and on through Woolston, Binley Woods and into Coventry, the work on the flyover to take the A46 over the Binley Road is coming on, I remember when it was all countryside round there, turned right onto Hipswell Highway and up Sewall Highway home, it was a good ride, I'm still slow, 28 miles in 2 1/4 hours, but it was nice to get out and I enjoyed the ride.



As long as you enjoyed it Cycling for me at the moment has taken a back seat,due to gardening .Fitting new outside lights and the big one for me.Taking out an integrated fridge freezer and replacing it in the space with a free standing one.Hardest part was changing the doors from opening right to left. 

Appliances are supposed to be covered by Domestic and General First tech said it was the thermostat that was not registering causing the it to freeze up in the fridge compartment No it wasn’t Next techy said it was transponder that registers the temp had failed He ordered the part should be back to fit it in four days He would need to drill a ten mill hole in the fridge wall to access the part Didn’t turn up on the due day Part lost in post Week later another tech arrived fitted part .Left.Hour later fridge compartment freezing up again 
Irate call to Domestic and General telling them we’re to shove there policy and take a leaf out of th garage I use to make sure the repairs etc they have completed work

Rant over Ordered a new fridge freezer from AO appliances They took the packaging off on the lorry.Knock on the door advising that the appliance had a small dent at the bottom of the casing.They rang AO they would deliver again next day and company would waive the charge which we had paid for next day delivery.In future I know where I will buy any white goods from 

Oops forgot Mrs p wants a new coat rack putting up in the porch and the two tubed Box shrubs either side of the front door want putting into new pots 
Looks like it will be Saturday before I get out for a bimble
I quiet enjoy a good rant Only when needed of course


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I can see it on my Desktop, 22 inch screen, my Tablet, 10" but not on my phone.


What link


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Have a slice of toast ??
> Or don't you have any bread


Talking about premonitions, I’ve just had a slice of toast on return from my windy walk. Managed not to get blown into the river. 🌪️


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> @Dave7... The photography link in your signature takes me to a website builder advert rather than your site!
> 
> 
> 
> *Question to you all:* How many of you can see signature links like Dave's on CycleChat? I can't see them on my phone but can on my laptop. I was thinking of knocking up a puzzle game site once I have one or two games ready, but I wonder how many CycleChatters would even see a signature link pointing to it.


Just checked. I can see it on the ipad but not the iPhone.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> What link
> View attachment 630412


Something else you don’t have!


----------



## Sterlo (10 Feb 2022)

Get your bulk Marmite orders in quickly!!!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-60324332


----------



## pawl (10 Feb 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Get your bulk Marmite orders in quickly!!!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-60324332





This will no doubt cause bulk buying as happened when every one did the same with toilet rolls.That was no where as serious as this You couldn’t spread toilet rolls on toast .
No doubt knowing you lot someone will come up with an amusing example


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not visible on smaller screens to save space.


I realise that I asked the wrong question!

I know that signatures are hidden on phones (in portrait mode - hardly anybody uses them in landscape for web browsing, but if you try it, the signatures magically reappear!). 

What I should have asked is - '_How many of you use CycleChat exclusively on phones?_'

I view about 85% of the time on my laptop and 5% on my tablet (signatures visible), and 10% on my phone (signatures hidden).


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> As long as you enjoyed it Cycling for me at the moment has taken a back seat,due to gardening .Fitting new outside lights and the big one for me.Taking out an integrated fridge freezer and replacing it in the space with a free standing one.Hardest part was changing the doors from opening right to left.
> 
> Appliances are supposed to be covered by Domestic and General First tech said it was the thermostat that was not registering causing the it to freeze up in the fridge compartment No it wasn’t Next techy said it was transponder that registers the temp had failed He ordered the part should be back to fit it in four days He would need to drill a ten mill hole in the fridge wall to access the part Didn’t turn up on the due day Part lost in post Week later another tech arrived fitted part .Left.Hour later fridge compartment freezing up again
> Irate call to Domestic and General telling them we’re to shove there policy and take a leaf out of th garage I use to make sure the repairs etc they have completed work
> ...




AO is quite good. I've ordered from them before


----------



## numbnuts (10 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> AO is quite good. I've ordered from them before


My fridge freezer came from them too


----------



## Sterlo (10 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> This will no doubt cause bulk buying as happened when every one did the same with toilet rolls.That was no where as serious as this You couldn’t spread toilet rolls on toast .
> No doubt knowing you lot someone will come up with an amusing example


By the same token, not many people smear Marmite on their backsides, although knowing Marmite lovers...


----------



## pawl (10 Feb 2022)

Sterlo said:


> By the same token, not many people smear Marmite on their backsides, although knowing Marmite lovers...




He He Now there’s an amusing thoughts


----------



## pawl (10 Feb 2022)

Just watching The Pennines Backbone of Britain.Looks like being a good series


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I realise that I asked the wrong question!
> 
> I know that signatures are hidden on phones (in portrait mode - hardly anybody uses them in landscape for web browsing, but if you try it, the signatures magically reappear!).
> 
> ...


60/40 currently in favour of mobile over tablet for viewing this site.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> 60/40 currently in favour of mobile over tablet for viewing this site.


Generally, rather than just on CycleChat...







Looks like tablets are almost dead now, and an even split between 'desktops' and mobiles, with mobile use roughly stable over the past year.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> My fridge freezer came from them too


I don’t have a fridge freezer.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Generally, rather than just on CycleChat...
> 
> View attachment 630419
> 
> ...


Temporary, will be going back onto the PC more, as soon as possible. Which given I've just bought a tablet is odd.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t have a fridge freezer.


Cold enough up there at present?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2022)

Too much eye strain browsing on a phone for me, even with the iPhone pro max which is quite a big screen.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I realise that I asked the wrong question!
> 
> I know that signatures are hidden on phones (in portrait mode - hardly anybody uses them in landscape for web browsing, but if you try it, the signatures magically reappear!).
> 
> ...



Mostly on Desktop and Tablet, only occasionally on the phone.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just finished the first series of Afterlife on Netflix with Ricky Gervais. I'm not usually a fan of his, but it's quite good.



Exactly my thoughts.



ColinJ said:


> I realise that I asked the wrong question!
> 
> I know that signatures are hidden on phones (in portrait mode - hardly anybody uses them in landscape for web browsing, but if you try it, the signatures magically reappear!).
> 
> ...


99% phone. Last time I used my tablet was January - mid February 2020 when I took it to Vietnam.

My wife uses her tablet a lot but then it's far better than mine. I have a 8-10 year old Nexus something which still works very well. The Nexus was top of the range at the time.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Too much eye strain browsing on a phone for me, even with the iPhone pro max which is quite a big screen.





dave r said:


> Mostly on Desktop and Tablet, only occasionally on the phone.


Yes, phones are great for portability but even big ones are not a match for tablets and desktops.

Tablets are interesting... They can be seen as '_a great compromise_' AND/OR '_neither one thing nor the other_'!

At home, I like having all 3 available. Sat down - I use my laptop; in bed - my tablet; on the move - my phone.



PaulSB said:


> My wife uses her tablet a lot but then it's far better than mine. I have a 8-10 year old Nexus something which still works very well. The Nexus was top of the range at the time.


My 10 year old Samsung Galaxy Tab crawls on websites now, and won't load some at all. I almost exclusively use that for old games like Spider Solitaire or Sudoku where its lack of oomph doesn't matter, but its perfect size is a bonus. The new tablet is really good where more performance is required (e.g. it is great for Zoom chats; even better than my laptop for that) but it is a tad heavy to hold for long.

My old tablet won't run the games that I am writing. They work really well on the new one.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just checked. I can see it on the ipad but not the iPhone.


I no longer have the web site. A number of reasons but I gave up the web name.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Get your bulk Marmite orders in quickly!!!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-60324332


I had marmite on toast this morning


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Just watching The Pennines Backbone of Britain.Looks like being a good series


Which prog ??


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I no longer have the web site. A number of reasons but I gave up the web name.


Time to delete your signature then!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Time to delete your signature then!


If I could remember how to do it I would.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> If I could remember how to do it I would.


Click on your forum name at the top right of the page. Look in the menu and you will see 'signature'. Click that, delete the contents, and Save.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I had marmite on toast this morning


Sometimes I'm decadent. A couple of slices of toast with a generous slather of Cornish butter with sea salt crystals. Next comes a liberal amount of Marmite. Then it's the crunchy peanut butter. All this is topped off with sliced banana, with the slices being mushed down to make a uniform layer. 
A perfectly balanced mix of carbs, protein, and fruit in one sumptuous treat 😎


----------



## Dave7 (10 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sometimes I'm decadent. A couple of slices of toast with a generous slather of Cornish butter with sea salt crystals. Next comes a liberal amount of Marmite. Then it's the crunchy peanut butter. All this is topped off with sliced banana, with the slices being mushed down to make a uniform layer.
> A perfectly balanced mix of carbs, protein, and fruit in one sumptuous treat 😎


I feel quiet sick after reading that


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I feel quiet sick after reading that


You don’t HAVE to use Cornish butter Dave…


----------



## Chief Broom (10 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sometimes I'm decadent. A couple of slices of toast with a generous slather of Cornish butter with sea salt crystals. Next comes a liberal amount of Marmite. Then it's the crunchy peanut butter. All this is topped off with sliced banana, with the slices being mushed down to make a uniform layer.
> A perfectly balanced mix of carbs, protein, and fruit in one sumptuous treat 😎


I dont doubt that its perfectly balanced but i wouldnt be able to consume it... Can imagine it would go down very well with....an elephant at the zoo


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sometimes I'm decadent. A couple of slices of toast with a generous slather of Cornish butter with sea salt crystals. Next comes a liberal amount of Marmite. Then it's the crunchy peanut butter. All this is topped off with sliced banana, with the slices being mushed down to make a uniform layer.
> A perfectly balanced mix of carbs, protein, and fruit in one sumptuous treat 😎


----------



## Chief Broom (10 Feb 2022)

Moving stuff...what a proverbial pain  i wish i had my old Berlingo that would've done the job and i could be self sufficient...I will get there in the end i suppose even if i have to leave half of it behind.
Found out yesterday theres a washing machine/fridge/ cooker already there, so swings n roundabouts if i leave stuff behind


----------



## PaulSB (10 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I feel quiet sick after reading that


You feel sick? I saw the word "sea" and felt queasy, then it was peanut butter, next Marmite.......


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> I dont doubt that its perfectly balanced but i wouldnt be able to consume it... Can imagine it would go down very well with....an elephant at the zoo



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3GH3ZtD0JdE


----------



## 12boy (10 Feb 2022)

I find that toilet paper is a lot tastier with marmite than plain and do insist on unused paper.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2022)

12boy said:


> I find that toilet paper is a lot tastier with marmite than plain and do insist on unused paper.


Which brand of toilet paper though. And have you tried Zan Izal?


----------



## PaulSB (10 Feb 2022)

Interesting ride today. My buddy turned up on his summer bike resplendent with his new "I just want try it out" 32/32. Bastard! Equally paced all the way on the 8-10% and steeper climbs which meant his set up gained him three minutes on the longest climb. BUT on the second longest climb on a good road surface of 5/6% he left me for dead. I was dropped within 100 yards of starting and about 200 yards off at the top which was a mile.

I haven't fathomed this out. My winter bike held her own on the steep climbs and the longest, 2.9 miles, but on the easy one I was eating dust. Weird.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Which brand of toilet paper though. And have you tried Zan Izal?




The old slippy stuff


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The old slippy stuff


Medicated tracing paper.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Interesting ride today. My buddy turned up on his summer bike resplendent with his new "I just want try it out" 32/32. Bastard! Equally paced all the way on the 8-10% and steeper climbs which meant his set up gained him three minutes on the longest climb. BUT on the second longest climb on a good road surface of 5/6% he left me for dead. I was dropped within 100 yards of starting and about 200 yards off at the top which was a mile.
> 
> I haven't fathomed this out. My winter bike held her own on the steep climbs and the longest, 2.9 miles, but on the easy one I was eating dust. Weird.


He was quicker, and more fleet of foot than thee. Simple.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Medicated tracing paper.


Good for making a kazoo too


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Good for making a kazoo too


That's the only thing it was good for


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Good for making a kazoo too





welsh dragon said:


> That's the only thing it was good for


I'll bow to the superior musical knowledge of the pair of you.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2022)

Anyone know where Mitlemroyd is?

Watching a Storm Desmond and the effects locally.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Interesting ride today. My buddy turned up on his summer bike resplendent with his new "I just want try it out" 32/32. Bastard! Equally paced all the way on the 8-10% and steeper climbs which meant his set up gained him three minutes on the longest climb. BUT on the second longest climb on a good road surface of 5/6% he left me for dead. I was dropped within 100 yards of starting and about 200 yards off at the top which was a mile.
> 
> I haven't fathomed this out. My winter bike held her own on the steep climbs and the longest, 2.9 miles, but on the easy one I was eating dust. Weird.


He is more powerful than you but you have a better power-to-weight ratio? That would even you out on the steeper climb, but the power would start to count more on the shallower slope. He would probably kill you altogether on a flat road if you tried to follow him at full speed beyond drafting distance!



classic33 said:


> Anyone know where Mitlemroyd is?
> 
> Watching a Storm Desmond and the effects locally.


I remember being on a crowded train from Leeds towards Manchester when one non-local passenger in a very loud voice asked the guard if we were coming in to Mit-home-row-yid (Mytholmroyd***). Cue howls of laughter from everyone else in the carriage, and a flustered passenger wondering what they were laughing at! 

***

Not even this...



More like (but not quite) this...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Feb 2022)

Went to B&Q today to look for some shelves for a kitchen unit
couldn't find them so I asked - yes I know I'm a bloke but sometimes you have to 
anyway - found a gaggle of staff chatting and a nice lady responded - age about 30 plus - which is relevant
Apparently they do sell them - but only in 1m length so I would have to make it fit
OK - I gotta saw
and only in packs of 2
and it is £10
Wow - not too bad - don't need 2 but still cheaper than getting some MDF and making it fit

Now

"it is quite heavy - do you have a trolley???"

me - err - no I'm fine - it'll be OK
Nice lady bends down and gets a pack out - stand it up
and asks again if I will be OK
I pick it up and tuck it under ONE ARM
note - I have two - but only need one
me - OK thanks
lady - are you OK
me - yup
lady - OK - if you need any help just ask any member of staff




for the love of $deity how old does she think I am?????

bleedin young people (see above)

also note - just to prove it to no-one who cared - I carried the thing to the car using ONLY one arm
my wife roll her eyes when I told her
she does that

sorry
end rant
can I blame Brexit????


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Went to B&Q today to look for some shelves for a kitchen unit
> couldn't find them so I asked - yes I know I'm a bloke but sometimes you have to
> anyway - found a gaggle of staff chatting and a nice lady responded - age about 30 plus - which is relevant
> Apparently they do sell them - but only in 1m length so I would have to make it fit
> ...


No, you can't!!
Just remember to make adadjustments for the arm you carried them in, now it'll be longer than the other.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> No, you can't!!
> Just remember to make *adadjustments* for the arm you carried them in, now it'll be longer than the other.


I'll use that as an excuse for any spellingproblems for several days

what is your excuse?????

sorry - had to be done


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> He is more powerful than you but you have a better power-to-weight ratio? That would even you out on the steeper climb, but the power would start to count more on the shallower slope. He would probably kill you altogether on a flat road if you tried to follow him at full speed beyond drafting distance!



I don't have the knowledge to comment but practical experience says on Monday I was three minutes ahead, today level pegging on the longest climb. The only obvious variable being the bikes though I appreciate there are numerous others which are less tangible.

On the flat again practical experience says no except if its winter bike v summer bike and then the difference is only acceleration if a gap is established I can't close it.

I just find it interesting. Tyres and wheels are also a big difference as my winter Kinesis is on 35mm Marathon G-ones and my Cervelo is on 28mm Conti 5000s. I believe the Kinesis is a slower a bike but it would be fun to put the same wheel set on her and see what happens.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> He was quicker, and more fleet of foot than thee. Simple.


I don't think so. We're actually pretty evenly matched. We ride together a lot and the only real difference is I can sustain my pace furtther on long climbs. I think the bikes were the difference today.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2022)

Morning. We have minus 3 

Squeaky bum time on Wordle after a good start I only just made it. 

I will need to walk quickly this morning to keep warm.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks, shopping Friday has rolled round again, Carer was here at quarter past six,  Granddaughter's birthday today, half six I got sent a short video of the Granddaughter saying thank you for the cards and presents, got stuck on the wordle this morning but eventually got it in six


----------



## Paulus (11 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, 
wordle done in 3
Wordle 237 3/6

⬛🟩⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟩🟨⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

A lovely frosty start to the day here. 
After the dog walking has been done, I will be out on the bike for a bimble, calling in at the local shops on the way home with a few essentials. 
Our friends are going back to Australia in a few days, so this evening will be beer and curry time.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I don't think so. We're actually pretty evenly matched. We ride together a lot and the only real difference is I can sustain my pace furtther on long climbs. I think the bikes were the difference today.


Are you sure he’s not doping? That would explain him being quicker than you…


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, made me chuckle.

NOT AFRAID
A few minutes before the church services started, the townspeople were sitting in their pews and talking. Suddenly, Satan appeared at the front of the church. Everyone started screaming and running for the front entrance, trampling each other in a frantic effort to get away from evil incarnate. Soon everyone had exited the church except for one elderly gentleman who sat calmly in his pew without moving, seeming oblivious to the fact that God's ultimate enemy was in his presence. So Satan walked up to the old man and said, "Don't you know who I am?"
The man replied, "Yep, sure do."
"Aren't you afraid of me?" Satan asked.
"Nope, sure ain't." said the man.
"Don't you realize I can kill you with a word?" asked Satan.
"Don't doubt it for a minute," returned the old man, in an even tone.
"Did you know that I could cause you profound, horrifying, physical AGONY for all eternity?" persisted Satan.
"Yep," was the calm reply.
"And you're still not afraid?" asked Satan.
"Nope."
More than a little perturbed, Satan asked, "Well, why aren't you afraid of me?"
The man calmly replied, "Been married to your sister for over 48 years."


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  i have a headache brewing up...how to get stuff from here to there? could do with a Star Trek transporter...jobs a good'n  A couple of weeks ago i stocked up on gas [propane and butane'] so have 4 full bottles to move or not....doh... On the good news front the new place is bigger than i thought and has a huge attic. A council worker was there the other day and pointed out a peculiarity.....theres a wall plug socket which isnt.....it looks like one but it can be pulled out and theres a mini safe behind it,,,weird!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, bright and frosty here.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The old slippy stuff


We used to wash it and use it a 2nd time, it was less slippery then.


----------



## pawl (11 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Which prog ??




Monday More 4


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2022)

Morning. 1 deg and feeling like - so they say .

I am late didn't sleep well. That's my excuse anyway. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2022)

A chilly morning here.
Plans have changed so not sure what the day will bring.
BTW........I have put my application in for the Metropolitan Police Chief job. I expect a quick response so may be busy for a while.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Fish Friday rolls around again! 
Off for a stroll down to Tesco with the sturdy shopping trolley first, then will drop in at the White Lion for appropriate comestibles.


----------



## pawl (11 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this morning, made me chuckle.
> 
> NOT AFRAID
> A few minutes before the church services started, the townspeople were sitting in their pews and talking. Suddenly, Satan appeared at the front of the church. Everyone started screaming and running for the front entrance, trampling each other in a frantic effort to get away from evil incarnate. Soon everyone had exited the church except for one elderly gentleman who sat calmly in his pew without moving, seeming oblivious to the fact that God's ultimate enemy was in his presence. So Satan walked up to the old man and said, "Don't you know who I am?"
> ...


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2022)

Eeeeebygum, that were cold!


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Eeeeebygum, that were cold!
> 
> 
> View attachment 630480
> ...


What's that white stuff?
Wordle in 1 this morning!


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Feb 2022)

Stupid Tesco's  so i typed in new address yet my order next week is still going to my old address....Any problems just contact us they say.....Impossible as its all automated and just go in circles, i cant speak to an actual person to tell them to deliver to my new address a mile up the road.....stupid faceless computer world...mutter...gibber...rant


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A chilly morning here.
> Plans have changed so not sure what the day will bring.
> BTW........I have put my application in for the Metropolitan Police Chief job. I expect a quick response so may be busy for a while.




I have no doubt you will get a quick response ...


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I'll use that as an excuse for any spellingproblems for several days
> 
> what is your excuse?????
> 
> sorry - had to be done


Two thumbs getting in the way of each other on a small keyboard (space between characters is 3/16").


----------



## Dave7 (11 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no doubt you will get a quick response ...


How nice of you.....you have such confidence in me


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A chilly morning here.
> Plans have changed so not sure what the day will bring.
> BTW........I have put my application in for the Metropolitan Police Chief job. I expect a quick response so may be busy for a while.


I was thinking of applying

but the uniform isn't my colour


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2022)

My grandson has been diagnosed with covid19 for a second time. Of course his twin is taking the Mick out of him.

They are both at Aber Uni and I understand Aber is rife with Covid19 at the moment..students and all that.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Feb 2022)

I've been on my turbo, very  in the garage, but I soon warmed up


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2022)

The 'Otter Amber' is slipping down very well.


----------



## Paulus (11 Feb 2022)

I am off to the escape committee meeting soon. One of the ales on is Kent Prohibition, a fine ale 4.8 abv


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Feb 2022)

My day got better phew!  a guy down the road with a van is going to shift my stuff...sorted 
Went for a walk along Brora beach and saw a Peregrine fly over, there was a bird farther along on the sand probably an oystercatcher, the Peregrine dropped like a stone and into a stoop but missed.. awesome to see though 
Next joy on the beach was the old lady and her 3 collies the collies ran over to sat hello and i threw their ball for them...simple pleasures


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2022)

Grandson is fine. He is just bored.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2022)

Sausage bacon and egg today


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Feb 2022)

Managed to get out for ride late morning - 20 something miles - not too bad

annoyingly there were 2 lad just in front of me on the canal path on the way back. They were going at that annoying speed where I could pass them but if I did I would have to maintain a slightly faster speed than I wanted in order to keep increasing the gap - and if they speeded up a bit I would look like a plonker
OK - more like a plonker than usual

so I stayed behind them and just went slower than usual.

At least they were blokes - if they were female I would worry that they thought I was following them

My wife thinks I over think things - no idea why!


----------



## rustybolts (11 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> My day got better phew!  a guy down the road with a van is going to shift my stuff...sorted
> Went for a walk along Brora beach and saw a Peregrine fly over, there was a bird farther along on the sand probably an oystercatcher, the Peregrine dropped like a stone and into a stoop but missed.. awesome to see though
> Next joy on the beach was the old lady and her 3 collies the collies ran over to sat hello and i threw their ball for them...simple pleasures


You had a lovely day , I would love to see a Peregrine in a stoop , puts Lewis Hamilton to shame !


----------



## rustybolts (11 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Grandson is fine. He is just bored.


Dance the can can for him !!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> At least they were blokes - if they were female I would worry that they thought I was following them
> 
> My wife thinks I over think things - no idea why!


I worry about the same thing. The truth is that a lot of women _WOULD_ be worried by unknown men approaching. 

I have even had problems with women who actually know me! Example: I was at a club in Coventry once and I spotted a young woman who had been on the same degree course as me. We had always got on so I wandered over to say hello. I tapped her on the shoulder and she whirled round and screamed in my face... "_*DON'T! JUST F*CK OFF!!!!!*_" 

So I _DID_, feeling quite upset about it...

I had friends in common with her and mentioned the incident the next time that I saw them. They in turn mentioned it to screaming woman. She was mortified - she hadn't recognised me and thought I was some random guy out '_on the pull_'! Apparently, at that time she had just had a big relationship bust-up and was feeling angry towards men in general...


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2022)

Wordle's bad enough, I think this one would do my head in,

welcome to Nerdle, a numeric version of wordle,

https://nerdlegame.com/






How to play (the rules)?
Guess the NERDLE in 6 tries. After each guess, the color of the tiles will change to show how close your guess was to the solution.
There are 8 "letters"
A "letter" is one of "0123456789+-*/="
And a word must be a calculation that is mathematically correct.
So it must have one "="
Also, the number on the right of the "=" is just a number (not another calculation)
Standard order of operations applies, so calculate * and / before + and -
Order matters in nerdle. If the answer we're looking for is 10+20=30, then 20+10=30 isn't close enough.
9*20=180
The number 9 is green and is therefore in the solution and in the correct spot.
9*20=180
The number 2 is purple and is therefore in the solution but in the wrong spot.
9*20=180
The number 1 is black and is therefore not in the solution in any spot (at least, not in this example – see rules for doubles)
If your guess includes, say, two 1s but the answer has only one, you will get one color tile and one black.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2022)

I feel totally humiliated! My pal (ex) is here for our weekly meal. She is sitting opposite me reading a book and having fits of giggles, occasionally roaring with laughter. I was curious and leaned over to read the name of the book. It is _The Timewaster Diaries_. I just looked it up on Amazon...



> _The year starts badly for Robin, who is fired for writing too many letters on company time, and for his wife Rita, who sprains her ankle (yet again). But Robin has a cunning plan - his marrying of the crossword and Sudoku into his devilish 'crossoku' - which might just make their fortune..._



For years she put up with my attempts to develop my own '_crossoku_' and seems to think that this book could have been my autobiography!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Wordle's bad enough, I think this one would do my head in,
> 
> welcome to Nerdle, a numeric version of wordle,
> 
> ...


People are posting their results on the Wordle thread
It is harder than Wordle


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> People are posting their results on the Wordle thread
> It is harder than Wordle


I don’t think I fancy trying it. I have always liked words and was reasonably good at English in school, but not so good with numbers. Only just scraped a maths o-level.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2022)

My maths is awful. Truly awful. I started learning maths at a late age plus I was used to different money, so never got the hang of it

To go from decimal to pounds, shillings and pence was pretty much a no no.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My maths is awful. Truly awful. I started learning maths at a late age plus I was used to different money, so never got the hang of it
> 
> To go from decimal to pounds, shillings and pence was pretty much a no no.


I still sometimes find myself converting prices just for fun


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 630565


Decent advise.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t think I fancy trying it. I have always liked words and was reasonably good at English in school, but not so good with numbers. Only just scraped a maths o-level.





welsh dragon said:


> My maths is awful. Truly awful. I started learning maths at a late age plus I was used to different money, so never got the hang of it
> 
> To go from decimal to pounds, shillings and pence was pretty much a no no.



I can still remember mathematical stuff like the solution to a quadratic equation...

if ax^2 + bx + c = 0 then x = (-b +/- sqrt (b^2 - 4ac))/2a...

... but I can't remember what I did last week!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I can still remember mathematical stuff like the solution to a quadratic equation...
> 
> if ax^2 + bx + c = 0 then x = (-b +/- sqrt (b^2 - 4ac))/2a...
> 
> ... but I can't remember what I did last week!




I have to ask Mr WD what X cm is in inches and mm as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Feb 2022)

Oh, I managed it. 


nerdlegame 23 3/6

⬛🟪⬛⬛⬛🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

https://nerdlegame.com #nerdle


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Feb 2022)

My simple pleasures today -
A walk to the gym, spotting two siskins and a sparrowhawk along the way.
From the gym I caught a bus into town and found a nice cafe for lunch, scrambled egg on toast and a piece of lemon sponge.
Wandered around the Central Library for a bit then made my way around the corner for my 2 o'clock shift at St Giles.
The sunlight through the windows at St Giles was spectacular this afternoon and we had live music, rehearsals for a Vivaldi recital, sounded wonderful. 
After tea watched a brilliant stage of the Tour of Provence.
A very satisfactory day.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, I managed it.
> 
> 
> nerdlegame 23 3/6
> ...



Well done.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t think I fancy trying it. I have always liked words and was reasonably good at English in school, but not so good with numbers. Only just scraped a maths o-level.


Try Sweardle instead. Probably more up your street. 
https://sweardle.com/


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2022)

Morning. That pesky wind is back with a vengeance. Getting sick of it now. Just a short walk this morning. I am in need of an easy day.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Dog got me up early.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2022)

Good morning people, wordle in three this morning, my Good Lady wants to go shopping this morning, theres rugby on this afternoon and I've ironing to do, looks like its going to be a day that goes quick.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, wordle in three this morning, my Good Lady wants to go shopping this morning, theres rugby on this afternoon and I've ironing to do, looks like its going to be a day that goes quick.


Oh, forgot the rugby was on. That’ll give me something to watch this afternoon as there’s rain forecast anyway.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2022)

Morning. 6 deg and feels like 1. Dry and calm here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, grey and damp and very windy again.


----------



## Paulus (12 Feb 2022)

Morning all. 
Wordle in 6,
Wordle 238 6/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨⬛
🟨🟨⬛⬛⬛
🟨⬛🟨⬛🟨
⬛🟨🟩⬛🟨
🟨⬛🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
It's a bit cloudy outside and is going to stay like it all day.
Looks like a domestics type of day and the watch the rugby on the telly later.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2022)

Wordle in 4 today.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Dog got me up early.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2022)

Slept heavy last night.
I like to listen to Tony Blackburn at 0600 on Saturday but woke at 0730 today. TBH I'm still waking up.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2022)

That was a windy walk. At least it’s milder. There must have been a fair bit of rain as the river was high. 

I intend having a lazy day and will probably watch some Winter Olympics and rugby while drinking lots of cuppas.


----------



## gavroche (12 Feb 2022)

Bonjour. Glad I had a ride yesterday as it is blowing a gale today. Big monthly shop this morning and then rugby this afternoon.
Allez les bleus !


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Glad I had a ride yesterday as it is blowing a gale today. Big monthly shop this morning and then rugby this afternoon.
> Allez les bleus !


Sadly, I anticipate Scotland receiving a thrashing from Wales. I remember last year they started well against England and weren’t as good against Wales and I think the Welsh team are possibly even better than they were last year.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2022)

Weird!
I've had the tune 'I'll Do Anything' from Oliver! as an ear worm this morning. Not mentioned it to MrsD or heard it on the radio this morning.
5 minutes ago, MrsD suddenly burst out singing it. 
How does that happen?


----------



## gavroche (12 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Weird!
> I've had the tune 'I'll Do Anything' from Oliver! as an ear worm this morning. Not mentioned it to MrsD or heard it on the radio this morning.
> 5 minutes ago, MrsD suddenly burst out singing it.
> How does that happen?


Telepathy?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Feb 2022)

Just been out to put some stuff in the bin

cold and very windy

looks like a day for staying inside!!!


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Weird!
> I've had the tune 'I'll Do Anything' from Oliver! as an ear worm this morning. Not mentioned it to MrsD or heard it on the radio this morning.
> 5 minutes ago, MrsD suddenly burst out singing it.
> How does that happen?



You're on the same wavelength.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2022)

I still need another hour of sleep but SWNNLBO popped in to say goodbye and J have not got back to sleep. When she leaves _REALLY_ early (say 7 am) she just goes quietly and I snooze on until my alarm wakes me. 

Amazon are delivering _Dark Sacred Night_ later today. It is the first novel in which Connelly's Bosch and Ballard characters team up. 

I am slowly getting back into reading again. I have nearly finished Stephen King's book _On Writing._ In it he describes the pleasure he gets from seeing a good reaction from his wife to an early draft of his next new novel. I can imagine that feeling... 

I never felt that I have a serious novel in me, but reading a few paragraphs of the comic novel that my pal was laughing at yesterday made me wonder if I should have a go at a funny one. She often laughs at my funnier comments, and my non-serious tales on CycleChat often get a good response too. 

I have '_The bikes that rarely get ridden_'. (I keep them close to '_The guitars that rarely get played_'.) When I have finished writing '_The puzzle game that rarely gets downloaded_', perhaps I should get to work on '_The book that rarely gets read_'? I have oodles of free time now I am an official pensioner and a loathsome _lonesome_ singleton!


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Weird!
> I've had the tune 'I'll Do Anything' from Oliver! as an ear worm this morning. Not mentioned it to MrsD or heard it on the radio this morning.
> 5 minutes ago, MrsD suddenly burst out singing it.
> How does that happen?


It's probably the 5G microchips in the Covid vaccine accidentally tuning in to SOTS with Tony Blackburn.😉


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2022)

gavroche said:


> Telepathy?


Telepathic radio, it'll never catch on.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's probably the 5G microchips in the Covid vaccine accidentally tuning in to SOTS with Tony Blackburn.😉


That's the most plausible explanation.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2022)

Just planted my chilli seeds for this season.
Having a go with Naga and Scotch Bonnets this year along with my usual ones.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2022)

We have had nine bikes and two motor bikes stolen in two weeks within a 400 yard radius from my place, it's only a matter of time and I can't get insurance as the garage is over a 100 yards away and not on my property


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> That's the most plausible explanation.


Okay, why'd the radio play it!


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> We have had nine bikes and two motor bikes stolen in two weeks within a 400 yard radius from my place, it's only a matter of time and I can't get insurance as the garage is over a 100 yards away and not on my property


Kranks Landmine!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2022)

Wow. the weather is getting a bit wild and and woolly out there. Rain and quite blustery as well.

Sausage and mash today.

I am pottering. Experimenting with stuff


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. the weather is getting a bit wild and and woolly out there. Rain and quite blustery as well.
> 
> Sausage and mash today.
> 
> I am pottering. Experimenting with stuff


250 miles as the crow flies we have 10c sunshine and no wind


----------



## gavroche (12 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> We have had nine bikes and two motor bikes stolen in two weeks within a 400 yard radius from my place, it's only a matter of time and I can't get insurance as the garage is over a 100 yards away and not on my property


Can't you keep your bike in your flat?


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2022)

gavroche said:


> Can't you keep your bike in your flat?


 
Road bike, MTB, trike, kayak, and a ton on fishing gear, no it ain't going to fit.
The garage, has a garage security anchor lock on the outside and alarm inside that sends a text massage to my phone, but according to a report there are four guys doing this so I would have to confront them on my own. All the bikes/tikes and kayak are locked to the walls, it won't stop them, but will slow them down.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Road bike, MTB, trike, kayak, and a ton on fishing gear, no it ain't going to fit.
> The garage, has a garage security anchor lock on the outside and alarm inside that* sends a text massage to my phone, *but according to a report there are four guys doing this so I would have to confront them on my own. All the bikes/tikes and kayak are locked to the walls, it won't stop them, but will slow them down.


Is that to relax the phone before it displays the message for you to read?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2022)

Must get off this screen before I get a headache. Think I’ll pop out for a short leg stretch before the rugby.


----------



## rustybolts (12 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Weird!
> I've had the tune 'I'll Do Anything' from Oliver! as an ear worm this morning. Not mentioned it to MrsD or heard it on the radio this morning.
> 5 minutes ago, MrsD suddenly burst out singing it.
> How does that happen?


When 2 people are in love anything is possible  "I'll do anything for you dear anything ! ANYTHING ! ANYTHING ! for you  " Is she dropping a heavy hint for Valentines ?


----------



## rustybolts (12 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Must get off this screen before I get a headache. Think I’ll pop out for a short leg stretch before the rugby.


Good thinking Mo


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2022)

I just needed 3 tries to finish watching a stage of the Tour of Valencia. I dozed off, woke up after it had finished, wound it back, tried again, dozed off, wound it... 

Now watching the next stage. 11 km to go and keeping myself awake by doing this!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Just planted my chilli seeds for this season.
> Having a go with Naga and Scotch Bonnets this year along with my usual ones.


Are they the very hot ones ?? How do you eat them ??


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2022)

2.7 miles around the town but the heavens opened when I was right up the top of the town so a mile or so home in heavy, driving rain. Bottom half and socks changed for dry and just plonked down to watch the rugby.

I don’t know when I last walked down the High Street on a Saturday afternoon, but the traffic is horrendous. Much worse than it used to be. We haven’t got a hope in hell of sorting climate change while so many people are unwilling to give up their cars.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Are they the very hot ones ?? How do you eat them ??


With a glass of water beside you!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Road bike, MTB, trike, kayak, and a ton on fishing gear, no it ain't going to fit.
> The garage, has a garage security anchor lock on the outside and alarm inside that sends a text massage to my phone, but according to a report there are four guys doing this so I would have to confront them on my own. All the bikes/tikes and kayak are locked to the walls, it won't stop them, but will slow them down.


As I had......then the b*stards came through the tiled roof.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2022)

Question for the rugby aficionados I’ve recently become interested in rugby union At a scrum didn’t the ball have to go into the scrum centrally Now the ball seems to be delivered to the hookers feet.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Question for the rugby aficionados I’ve recently become interested in rugby union At a scrum didn’t the ball have to go into the scrum centrally Now the ball seems to be delivered to the hookers feet.


This seems to be up to date.


----------



## gavroche (12 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Road bike, MTB, trike, kayak, and a ton on fishing gear, no it ain't going to fit.
> The garage, has a garage security anchor lock on the outside and alarm inside that sends a text massage to my phone, but according to a report there are four guys doing this so I would have to confront them on my own. All the bikes/tikes and kayak are locked to the walls, it won't stop them, but will slow them down.


Didn't realise you had so much. How about fitting a camera as well? At least you will them on record for the police.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> This seems to be up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 630683







Thanks Mo


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2022)

rustybolts said:


> When 2 people are in love anything is possible  "I'll do anything for you dear anything ! ANYTHING ! ANYTHING ! for you  " Is she dropping a heavy hint for Valentines ?


Is it working?


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2022)

gavroche said:


> Didn't realise you had so much. How about fitting a camera as well? At least you will them on record for the police.


 
I have no mains power in the garage and in low light the photos would be useless, if it was not infrared, there is only so much you can do and I have just been told someone saw a large van in the road at 01:30 the time the bikes went missing so they as not kids, but adults.
The good thing is I have houses back and front overlooking my garage could be a deterrent, but today not many people want to get involved if they heard or saw anything.


----------



## gavroche (12 Feb 2022)

You can fit battery operated cameras that work infrared as well. They transmit recordings to your phone so even if they take them off, you still have recordings. I have two fitted and they cost about 50 pounds each. The batteries last 6 weeks or so before recharging and no monthly fees either. You could fit one outside and one inside.
Got them from Amazon. They are called Adorcam.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2022)

gavroche said:


> You can fit battery operated cameras that work infrared as well. They transmit recordings to your phone so even if they take them off, you still have recordings. I have two fitted and they cost about 50 pounds each. The batteries last 6 weeks or so before recharging and no monthly fees either. You could fit one outside and one inside.


24 hours later, @numbnuts phones the police to report the theft of:

A road bike
A MTB
A trike
A kayak
A ton of fishing gear
A garage security anchor lock
And... 2 battery operated security cameras


----------



## gavroche (12 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> 24 hours later, @numbnuts phones the police to report the theft of:
> 
> A road bike
> A MTB
> ...


But he will still have all the action on his phone to give to the police.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2022)

That was a cracking game of rugby especially for a neutral to watch😊😊


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2022)

gavroche said:


> But he will still have all the action on his phone to give to the police.


Unless while they are in the neighbourhood they break into his property and steal his phone too! 

PS In which case he would add the phone to the list and have to use someone else's phone to ring the police!


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Unless while they are in the neighbourhood they break into his property and steal his phone too!
> 
> PS In which case he would add the phone to the list and have to use someone else's phone to ring the police!


Set this off, and someone would call them.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> That was a cracking game of rugby especially for a neutral to watch😊😊


As I am part Welsh - and lived there for several years
and my wife's heritage is mostly Irish

that was a tense afternoon!!!

Wales deserved to win - because they always do unless they are playing England (I may be baised)

The Irish should have won - bleedin' French were too good - just - as usual

I blame the EU ( is that allowed on here - even about the Frensh???)


----------



## Sterlo (12 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Question for the rugby aficionados I’ve recently become interested in rugby union At a scrum didn’t the ball have to go into the scrum centrally Now the ball seems to be delivered to the hookers feet.


Try watching my fave sport, rugby league, if you're lucky the ball goes in at the second rows feet, sometimes even the loose forwards!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Feb 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Try watching my fave sport, rugby league, if you're lucky the ball goes in at the second rows feet, sometimes even the loose forwards!


Scrums in League are more a case of tying up the forwards for a few second than anything else

Still - shame they can;t get a full team to turn up

(don;t tell my wife I said that - she grew up in a deprived area - league supporters you know!!!
apparently St Helens play it - who knew
I think I can get tax relief for missionary work)


in reality we live 400 yards from from a league ground - don;t tell anyone!!!


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2022)

Morning all, 
First one up this morning 
It's dark, breezy and the dark clouds show what is to come later.
I will be in the man cave sorting out the collection of bikes as I noticed yesterday that the tyres are soft on several of them . So a bit of shunting will be done, and that will also give me the chance to sweep the floor and tidy up at the same time. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  so many things to do with this moving lark  feels like im abandoning a sinking ship...the boiler has decided to pack up now so next shower is few days hence in my new place  
Think i'll move some stuff in my panniers and leave it in the shed, a drop in the ocean but at least ive moved something and got some exercise at the same time.


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2022)

Wordle in 4 this morning. 
Wordle 239 4/6

⬛🟨⬛🟨⬛
⬛🟨🟨⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟨🟨⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks, Wordle in three, waiting for the carer, my Good Lady is still asleep, family will be around later, watching the rugby this afternoon, I binge watched it yesterday, started with Leeds v Warrington in the rugby League and then the two six Nations matches.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
It’s forecast to be very wet and windy today. We purchased a dehumidifier yesterday, it’s a model from Screwfix, we were planning to use it to dry the laundry but it’s a lot noisier than I expected, it’s either a faulty unit or my expectations were misguided, either way it needs to go back 🙁
Might pop out for a plod before the heavens open ☕️👍


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, a day of wetness is forecast.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

We had some serious rain overnight and it's still coming down, albeit not quite as bad as earlier.
Sunday lunch booked at the Aggi. 



rustybolts said:


> When 2 people are in love anything is possible  "I'll do anything for you dear anything ! ANYTHING ! ANYTHING ! for you  " Is she dropping a heavy hint for Valentines ?


Don't 'do' Valentines Day.


Dave7 said:


> Are they the very hot ones ?? How do you eat them ??


Generally in currys and chilli.
I'm growing a range of chillies this year, from mild to 'kinell !


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2022)

Morning. It was raining all night and today looks like we will have the same.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2022)

Wordle in 3 this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, Wordle in three, waiting for the carer, my Good Lady is still asleep, family will be around later, watching the rugby this afternoon, I binge watched it yesterday, started with Leeds v Warrington in the rugby League and then the two six Nations matches.


Carers not there yet ??


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Carers not there yet ??



Not yet.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Feb 2022)

Morning. I'll let Paulus believe he was here first even although I looked in much earlier 

That horrible wind has dropped but it is very overcast with rain due soon. I finally got myself out for a bimble. The roads were wet and filthy and it was hard work and slow but it's a start.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I'll let Paulus believe he was here first even although I looked in much earlier
> 
> That horrible wind has dropped but it is very overcast with rain due soon. I finally got myself out for a bimble. The roads were wet and filthy and it was hard work and slow but it's a start.



Well done.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## pawl (13 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, Wordle in three, waiting for the carer, my Good Lady is still asleep, family will be around later, watching the rugby this afternoon, I binge watched it yesterday, started with Leeds v Warrington in the rugby League and then the two six Nations matches.






I’ve gone right off foot ball.Good to see big blokes not arguing with the ref after evert decision.

Will be watching England this afternoon Is it called t Flower Of Scotland they sing pre match.Really belting that one


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> I’ve gone right off foot ball.Good to see big blokes not arguing with the ref after evert decision.
> 
> Will be watching England this afternoon Is it called t Flower Of Scotland they sing pre match.Really belting that one


Why would the English team be singing Flower of Scotland?


----------



## gavroche (13 Feb 2022)

Salut tout le monde.
Very wet here so far so another lazy day I guess. Even Molly is quite happy to just have a little nap on the settee. 
Can't go out on the bike: too wet, can't wash the car: too wet, can't cut the grass: too wet, can't take Molly to Angel Bay: too wet so I will have to think of something else that doesn't involve the weather.


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I'll let Paulus believe he was here first even although I looked in much earlier
> 
> That horrible wind has dropped but it is very overcast with rain due soon. I finally got myself out for a bimble. The roads were wet and filthy and it was hard work and slow but it's a start.


Thanks for that


----------



## pawl (13 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Why would the English team be singing Flower of Scotland?




I did mean Scotland 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 pity they didn’t win Was a good game though😊k😊


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> I’ve gone right off foot ball.Good to see big blokes not arguing with the ref after evert decision.
> 
> Will be watching England this afternoon Is it called t* Flower Of Scotland they sing pre match.Really belting that one*


Being married to a lady from the Borders I have had many, many chances to join in great renditions of this one. Fantastic! My first Hogmanay in Scotland was an experience I have never forgotten........my liver seems to remember it as well. 

When we moved to our village Hogmanay was a rather subdued affair. Mrs P couldn't quite believe no one first footed, no one sang - we soon put that right, much to the surprise of our neighbours!!!!  Mrs P became so famed for her table top renditions of Flower of Scotland we use to print out song sheets to hand round to the Sassenachs to make sure they joined in instead of just mumbling "oh Flower of Scotland when will.......mumble, mumble, mumble" and leaving her to it!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Feb 2022)

Good Morning! Apologies, I've been browsing but either feeling a bit subdued or extremely busy. Hope you're all well? Rained all night, howling wind and rain all day so far. I have almost completed my accounts spreadsheet which I was casting around for a few days ago, found a very good one on the web. All I have to do now is work out Balance Sheets. It's weird when one is so familiar with working with accounting programmes, interpreting them etc. but so difficult now to set up because the software used to do everything!

#3 son, partner and granddaughter here for tea this afternoon. They have announced they will be getting married October 2023. I think they will have been together for 16 years at this point. It's a small do, only 70!  Mrs P and I think it would be better to put the cash in to a house deposit.

We did that. 13 at our wedding including ourselves. We had a belting time. It was the same Saturday evening as Dallas revealed who shot JR.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Feb 2022)

Yet another dismal, wet and claggy day here - its been pretty relentless for weeks and weeks now. 

We see no reason to get out of bed at the moment.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Feb 2022)

My washing up bowl has just cracked, they don't make them like they use to, this one was only 20 years old


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Feb 2022)

Rain properly set in now.
Can’t abide Flower of Scotland, celebrates all the wrong things, defines a nation in terms of its huge grievance against its neighbour.
Don’t agree that England sides should be singing the UK National Anthem either.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> It’s forecast to be very wet and windy today. We purchased a dehumidifier yesterday, it’s a model from Screwfix, we were planning to use it to dry the laundry but it’s a lot noisier than I expected, it’s either a faulty unit or my expectations were misguided, either way it needs to go back 🙁
> Might pop out for a plod before the heavens open ☕️👍


Which one was/is it?
Looking at getting one from the local store.


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Rain properly set in now.
> Can’t abide Flower of Scotland, celebrates all the wrong things, defines a nation in terms of its huge grievance against its neighbour.
> Don’t agree that England sides should be singing the UK National Anthem either.


I have said for many years that England should have it's own anthem, not the dirge that is the National anthem, which should only be played at nation/GB events. Something like Jerusalem would fit the bill.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Feb 2022)

Ended up walking 6K and almost made it home before the rain - almost ☔️ We popped in to M+S just as they opened. I was surprised to see it so busy, then I twigged it was last minute Valentine's day shopping. Mrs Tenkaykev picked up a small multi grain " Artisan " sourdough from the yellow sticker shelf, she thought she was buying a fruit loaf🤔 It is very tasty, even though it has no fruit in it. I toasted a couple of slices, slathered them inn butter, and opened one of our Christmas gifts, a box of small speciality jams. I decided on the Raspberry Turkish Delight, very good indeed 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Which one was/is it?
> Looking at getting one from the local store.


It's this one :
https://www.screwfix.com/p/blyss-wdh-316db-16ltr-dehumidifier/368gy
I purchased one for my daughter who's flat gets a fair bit of condensation, then when our daughter from Leeds visited over Christmas I got one for her too, and finally got one for myself. It has a laundry function button which I'm trying out at the moment.
On offer at £119 ( was £129), Interestingly the identical model is sold in B+Q for £157 ( Screwfix and B+Q having the same parent company )


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2022)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yrMYdOo0TgY

Or,

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7hx4gdlfamo


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Feb 2022)

Streaming down out there. 

Still in bed - we have a decent view of the woods and hills from our bed so not a shabby place to be. 

Just had tea and crumpets and settling down for a Kindle & Cuddle session. ❤️


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2022)

Just went for the child's portion today.... £7.95 with free ice cream for afters.


----------



## pawl (13 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> My washing up bowl has just cracked, they don't make them like they use to, this one was only 20 years old




This modern stuff is so dammed flimsy


----------



## pawl (13 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> I have said for many years that England should have it's own anthem, not the dirge that is the National anthem, which should only be played at nation/GB events. Something like Jerusalem would fit the bill.





Isn’t that the Womens Institute’s anthem Don’t think even rugby players could face up to bunch of angry women protesting at them for nicking their anthem


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Feb 2022)

Done Wordle in 3 - lucky first word - not my normal one

only one option left by line 3


----------



## numbnuts (13 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Just went for the child's portion today.... £7.95 with free ice cream for afters.
> View attachment 630804


That's good value and looks very nice


----------



## pawl (13 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> That's good value and looks very nice




I quite fancy some time’s two starter’s rather than a main Not both at the same time


----------



## Chislenko (13 Feb 2022)

Weather horrendous here today so no ride and not able to continue with my wall building in the garden.

So I did the once every six months job, which I detest, cleaning and re-feeding the Stressless.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2022)

Still hissing down here as well.

Meat feast pizza for lunch.

And we are expecting a delivery of firewood this afternoon as well so that will keep Mr WD busy.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Still hissing down here as well.
> 
> Meat feast pizza for lunch.
> 
> And we are expecting a delivery of firewood this afternoon as well so that will keep Mr WD busy.


It's not unladylike to muck in and help you know. Two sets of arms will have the work done quicker.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Carers not there yet ??



I had to phone the office at quarter past nine to see where she was, I also had to message our lad and tell him not to come round till I told him she had been, she finally turned up at twenty five to ten. We found out today that our daughter in law is in hospital, the babies not due till March but she's been out of sorts for a couple of weeks, we suspect that he will be here early.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's not unladylike to muck in and help you know. Two sets of arms will have the work done quicker.




Don't be ridiculous


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's not unladylike to muck in and help you know. Two sets of arms will have the work done quicker.



I am sure @welsh dragon will have a very effective supervisory role


----------



## Paulus (13 Feb 2022)

Like many places around the country, it's pouring down here and strong gusty winds.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I am sure @welsh dragon will have a very effective supervisory role




Correct. I always supervise....extremely well


----------



## numbnuts (13 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Correct. I always supervise....extremely well


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't be ridiculous


Just think how much better that pizza would have tasted though.
Not afraid of getting yer hands dirty are you?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just think how much better that pizza would have tasted though.
> Not afraid of getting yer hands dirty are you?




God know. But I don't want to put Mr WD out of a job


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> God know. But I don't want to put Mr WD out of a job


I'm sure he could find something else to do while you get on with it?????


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I'm sure he could find something else to do while you get on with it?????


That's along the lines I were thinking on.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I'm sure he could find something else to do while you get on with it?????




Very funny.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Very funny.


Lugging logs can be fun.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Lugging logs can be fun.




NO. It can't


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> NO. It can't


Give it a go and report back!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Give it a go and report back!




Yeah. No.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2022)

Notice ColinJ has been quiet of late. Could there be a reason behind this?
https://www.itv.com/news/calendar/2...n-compensation-cheque-from-northern-powergrid


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Notice ColinJ has been quiet of late. Could there be a reason behind this?
> https://www.itv.com/news/calendar/2...n-compensation-cheque-from-northern-powergrid


Ha ha!

Strange - I could have sworn that I had posted in this thread a couple of times today. Mind you, I could also have sworn it was Saturday, so that doesn't come as a surprise. 

I have made 16 posts in other threads so far today.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Feb 2022)

An enjoyable night of tv had. Off to bed soon.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Feb 2022)

Night night everyone. 

Thought I would post this now as Mo will be posting her morning post very soon 😂😂😀


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2022)

Blimey - how will I sleep tonight...? 

I've just watched a movie on Netflix and it was a 1 hr 17 min adrenaline rush. If you like crime thrillers, packed with action - try _*Wheelman*_!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Feb 2022)

Morning. Looks dry out so ok for a wander soon.

No letters on first guess in Wordle and only 1 in the second but got there.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Looks dry out so ok for a wander soon.
> 
> No letters on first guess in Wordle and only 1 in the second but got there.


Yep, and it looks like a great move! I think I know your first yellow, then the first green so it was an excellent jump to the answer.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Feb 2022)

Good day. It's just started to rain and the forecast is not exactly positive! 80-90% chance of rain till 3.00pm. Today's choice is to head out for a solo ride which means hard climbing or a walk with the local U3A group. I'll probably go walking as I can keep dry walking whereas on the bike it's a guaranteed three hours of being wet. I gave my walking boots their bi-monthly deep clean yesterday, hopefully the Nikwax has done its job on the Goretex tongues which had started to let a little water in - when fully submerged in a puddle I found last time out!!!!! I get a lot of pleasure from cleaning my boots, just like my bikes. Mrs P says I'm very sad.......................and then requests I clean hers! 

Speaking of walking boots. I need to invest in a pair of quality summer boots. My winter boots, Meindl, are great but too hot in summer plus we're going hiking in California next autumn so I need something much lighter. I have very broad feet and need good ankle support. I already wear Meindl so obviously happy to pay for quality. Any suggestions?

BIG night ahead! The mighty Rovers are at West Brom. #1 son and I are going to The Hawthorns. This is a huge game for Rovers, we badly need to bounce back after two defeats, WBA have the Brucie Bounce factor with their new manager. I am nervous. Long time since we've been away, April 2018 to Doncaster, shows you how we are starting to feel. It peed with rain that day as well and we won..........I'm looking for every positive!!


----------



## Paulus (14 Feb 2022)

Good morning all. 
Failed miserably at wordle. Nothing in the first row, 2 in the second, but in the wrong place. Then down hill from there.
The bin lorries have been down nice and early. 
No rain is forecast for today, but it will be cloudy.
A pootle out on the bike to keep the legs ticking over, and a few more bulbs to dig up from the front garden before the builders start on the driveway later this week.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2022)

Good morning everyone, wordle in a squeaky 6 this morning, carer here at quarter to seven, my Good lady has had her breakfast and gone back to sleep on the settee, first wash is on, not a lot to do today but we'll be down the club later if its dry.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2022)

Filthy day here.....very dark with heavy rain been up since 0630 and may go back for an hour or so.
I have MoTD recorded so will watch that in a while.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Feb 2022)

Morning. Abother rainy night. Forcast for the week is a tad on the yucky side. Raining here again.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Car's booked in tomorrow to have the rear door panel straightened out. A van did a hit and run on it just over 2 years ago and I've finally decided to get it fixed. It's a cosmetic job but will cost me around £600. So .... I'll be car less for a couple of days.
Off to LIDL this morning to do a big shop.


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  i have been filling in a lot of forms lately....tenancy forms and the like..does my head in  i have an aversion to forms and tech stuff as well. reckon im simple savage at heart or maybe the last of the neanderthals 
Anyhoo i hope to get the keys today


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, overcast and damp here.


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2022)

Wordle in 3 this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
Sunny this morning so I’m heading out for a walk.
Tickets booked for our journey to Edinburgh next month, were going via London and Southwell to visit family on the way up, overnight sleeper on the way back. 
Would have been my dad’s birthday today so I’ll be phoning big and little sisters later for a nostalgic natter. 
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Feb 2022)

Back from a pleasant 5 miles wander by the river, a circuit of the park then home via the Co-op for a few things. Quite pleasant here but the breeze is already picking up. We are due lots of wind and rain this week 

Porridge time now.


----------



## gavroche (14 Feb 2022)

Good morning all. 
Very wet here again, rained most of the night and still is. 
I have to be in Wrexham by 11 am this morning ( 45 miles away) so will be leaving around 9.30 so I don't have to rush.
I will be stopping at my son's on the way back before heading home too. 
Cycling is unlikely to happen this week as the forecast is wind and rain all week. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey - how will I sleep tonight...?
> 
> I've just watched a movie on Netflix and it was a 1 hr 17 min adrenaline rush. If you like crime thrillers, packed with action - try _*Wheelman*_!


You won't, you'll sleep tomorrow morning. 
Unless you nod off on the sofa that is.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, the old ones are the best.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Feb 2022)

Back from a 10k walk in the sunshine. Popped in to the Co-Op en route and bagged four packets of our favourite ground coffee as it was on offer. Taking the path less travelled I detoured round a side road and discovered a new footpath onto the heathlands. The local heaths had become overwhelmed with Rhododendrons, but there’s an ongoing initiative to return to it’s original state over several years now and it’s a lot more open and navigable with bridle paths being upgraded and new signage erected. 
Time for a spot of lunch☕️


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Back from a 10k walk in the sunshine. Popped in to the Co-Op en route and bagged four packets of our favourite ground coffee as it was on offer. Taking the path less travelled I detoured round a side road and discovered a new footpath onto the heathlands. The local heaths had become overwhelmed with Rhododendrons, but there’s an ongoing initiative to return to it’s original state over several years now and it’s a lot more open and navigable with bridle paths being upgraded and new signage erected.
> Time for a spot of lunch☕️
> View attachment 630943


There was a similar project on Countryfile last night. They drilled holes in the shrubs then poured some sort of poison in to kill them.

Jumped on the rowing machine for 5k before lunch. Not sure what I fancy today. No doubt something on toast.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2022)

I've been shopping I forgot the corn flour D'oh


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. It's just started to rain and the forecast is not exactly positive! 80-90% chance of rain till 3.00pm. Today's choice is to head out for a solo ride which means hard climbing or a walk with the local U3A group. I'll probably go walking as I can keep dry walking whereas on the bike it's a guaranteed three hours of being wet. I gave my walking boots their bi-monthly deep clean yesterday, hopefully the Nikwax has done its job on the Goretex tongues which had started to let a little water in - when fully submerged in a puddle I found last time out!!!!! I get a lot of pleasure from cleaning my boots, just like my bikes. Mrs P says I'm very sad.......................and then requests I clean hers!
> 
> Speaking of walking boots. I need to invest in a pair of quality summer boots. My winter boots, Meindl, are great but too hot in summer plus we're going hiking in California next autumn so I need something much lighter. I have very broad feet and need good ankle support. I already wear Meindl so obviously happy to pay for quality. Any suggestions?
> 
> BIG night ahead! The mighty Rovers are at West Brom. #1 son and I are going to The Hawthorns. This is a huge game for Rovers, we badly need to bounce back after two defeats, WBA have the Brucie Bounce factor with their new manager. I am nervous. Long time since we've been away, April 2018 to Doncaster, shows you how we are starting to feel. It peed with rain that day as well and we won..........I'm looking for every positi


Currently using:

Oboz Bridger Mid WP - simply brilliant. Roomy, light, grippy and superb insoles. Had these a few seasons now - not so well known in UK but I think they are knockout - they cover everything from long low level hikes to grade 3S scrambling and a bit of lighter winter usage. I think one of the guys behind Teva was party to developing the brand.

Salomon X Ultra 4 GTX shoes although they do a Mid version. Very light, very tough, grippy and the speedlace system is brilliant. The shoes are very stable and I guess the Mids will be more so.

I have fairly wide feet and they both fit great.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Feb 2022)

Horrible start to the day re Wordle. 

Weather not great again. 

Might tackle my Spotify curating backlog. 

Or maybe crack on with reading Dune - got both trilogies to plough through.


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Feb 2022)

A key 


This song has been rattlin in my brainbox 


View: https://youtu.be/QeglgSWKSIY


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> A key
> View attachment 630959
> 
> This song has been rattlin in my brainbox
> ...



I've three like that. One flat, the other two with the bend in the blade on either side.

That's not for an external door is it?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> You won't, you'll sleep tomorrow morning.
> Unless you nod off on the sofa that is.


Pedant!

The night that was already half finished before I turned in.

I did get a few hours sleep after finishing my first book of Times Quick Cryptic Crossword puzzles. I have books #2 & #3 to tackle now.

I also have a book of the harder cryptics but I am not at the required level yet for them. It took me a week to do about 10% of the first puzzle so I postponed my assault on that book until my technique is up to the job. TBH, that day may never come now. I am nowhere near as bright as I was when I was young so I take much longer to learn new skills and forget them much more quickly if I don't keep practising.

I can't complain - I was nearly found dead on my bathroom floor 9.5 years ago. Being slow-witted trumps being no-witted! 

I want these endless dreary wet winter days to stop. I must get the fork replacement done on my CX bike. It is the only bike I own with full mudguards fitted but it is potentially unsafe to ride.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Pedant!
> 
> The night that was already half finished before I turned in.
> 
> ...


Mo would have been up and out around an hour later. Followed by the rest, who just get up and don't go out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> There was a similar project on Countryfile last night. They drilled holes in the shrubs then poured some sort of poison in to kill them.
> 
> Jumped on the rowing machine for 5k before lunch. Not sure what I fancy today. No doubt something on toast.


They’ve had volunteering events pre covid. Turn up at a pre announced date and time and get issued with appropriate tools. Small teams led by Heath wardens chop away at the unwanted growth and drag it to a central point for burning. Jacket spuds wrapped in foil cooked on the embers and shared among the volunteers 👍
Speaking of toast, daughter brought us a selection of jam’s from “ Outside In “ in Edinburgh, I’ve just had toast with Pear and Chocolate jam, wonderful 👍👍


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2022)

I just watched a silly video about a family in China who took 2 years to realise their little black dog was becoming a big black bear! 

The premise was that the bear cub looked like a puppy when they bought him... 

NO - he looked like a cute tiny bear! 

Before they eventually became scared of him, he grew to several ft long, weighing over 250 pounds, and had developed big claws and teeth! 

The only thing that would make sense to me would be that the entire family had _terrible_ eyesight!


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've three like that. One flat, the other two with the bend in the blade on either side.
> 
> That's not for an external door is it?


Hi classic33 it is  it does look like a rather simple key for a front door, i havent got much to nick though


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I just watched a silly video about a family in China who took 2 years to realise their little black dog was becoming a big black bear!
> 
> The premise was that the bear cub looked like a puppy when they bought him...
> 
> ...



I've seen a few stories on my Facebook page over the years like that and I don't understand how people can get caught like that.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2022)

We hopped on the bus and went out for lunch today, I took my Good Lady down to Jubilee Junction in Jubilee Crescent, with it being valentines day I would normally take her out for a romantic meal but no chance of that this year, though we'll be out tonight for our usual Monday pensioners club bingo session. I've stripped and changed the beds today, and got the washing done, I'm on the third machine load.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> A key
> View attachment 630959
> 
> This song has been rattlin in my brainbox
> ...


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


>



Thanks dave r  i havent heard that song in ages!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Currently using:
> 
> Oboz Bridger Mid WP - simply brilliant. Roomy, light, grippy and superb insoles. Had these a few seasons now - not so well known in UK but I think they are knockout - they cover everything from long low level hikes to grade 3S scrambling and a bit of lighter winter usage. I think one of the guys behind Teva was party to developing the brand.
> 
> ...


Thanks Spokey. Interesting thoughts there. I'll add them to the list. Nothing like a personal recommendation.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Feb 2022)

Back from a second walk, am I morphing into @Mo1959 🤔 
5K to give me a little under 16k for the day. Earlier this afternoon we saw a Funeral cortege turn into the Cul de Sac opposite. There was an elderly gent who was always tending his garden and would wave and have a bit of a natter, we'd not seen him for a couple of weeks so he must have passed. Saw the Cortege come back down the road with a young lady funeral director with top hat and cane slowly walking ahead of the Hearse, very poignant.
Time to make a start on tea, stuffed courgettes for Mrs Tenkaykev and Macaroni cheese for me 😁


----------



## PaulSB (14 Feb 2022)

A very wet 6 mile walk this morning but as predicted the right kit kept me 95% dry. My rain jacket needs reproofing though. I thought one boot was leaking till I got home........I had a hole in my sock and when my toe touched cold leather it felt wet!!

Here I am at Knutsford services waiting to meet my lad to travel down to WBA. EXCITED would be the word. Geez I'm 67 for pity's sake. 😀 Either going to be a great evening  or a depressing one 

I haven't driven round here since I retired. They've built an extra lane on the M6 and put in a smart motorway...........well that's made a big difference. Not! 

Be good. I'm going to be hoarse tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A very wet 6 mile walk this morning but as predicted the right kit kept me 95% dry. My rain jacket needs reproofing though. I thought one boot was leaking till I got home........I had a hole in my sock and when my toe touched cold leather it felt wet!!
> 
> Here I am at Knutsford services waiting to meet my lad to travel down to WBA. EXCITED would be the word. Geez I'm 67 for pity's sake. 😀 Either going to be a great evening  or a depressing one
> 
> ...


What race will you be running in?


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2022)

Another good night down the club tonight, and as a bonus I won a tenner at the bingo.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2022)

Whose plan was it to close the M6 when I want to go home.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2022)

Ooh, fast CC browsing back again!

I just unignored the ~12,000 threads that I had previously ignored. That gives the forum software much less to do. I will reignore long-running threads that I am not interested in as they pop up again.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2022)

Good morning. Blowing a gale and pouring with rain. Didn't get to sleep till 1.00am am far from rested. 10.00pm is my bedtime!

Enjoyed the football last night though found myself feeling grumpy with my fellow fans. We've paid for seats guys. So be it. I had to divert off the M6 at Knutsford round the A50, M56, M60 and M61. Roads I used to drive regularly. Much of the A50 section to the M56 seems to have been rebuilt without streetlighting and there was miles of roadworks. I found it very difficult and stressful driving.

I used to drive 30,000 miles a year. These days I'm nervous about night driving and find unlit areas very difficult. Lack of practice? Getting old? I think my dipped lights could be better. Feel I'm not far off stopping night driving unless it's unavoidable.

Granddaughter day and I feel like it's a question of survival today.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, my phone went at half six, it was our youngest, we're grand parents again, grandson made his entrance earlier today, mother and baby doing OK.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2022)

An oldie from my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Feb 2022)

Morning. I was in no rush to get up as it has been pouring with rain since 2am and still going. Not sure I really want to go for my usual walk. I’ll see how I feel after my cuppa.


Back to 4 for Wordle this morning. Seems to me usual score unless I get lucky.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, my phone went at half six, it was our youngest, we're grand parents again, grandson made his entrance earlier today, mother and baby doing OK.




Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2022)

Morning. What a horrible night. High winds and torrential rain all night and it hasn't stopped yet. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Got to drop the car off at the bodyshop around 9am. Will walk back and have breakfast at the George. It's raining at the moment and it's forecast to get worse, so I'll probably get soaked.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
Daughter’s birthday today, we’ll be heading over to pick granddaughter up from school and go for a meal at one of the child friendly restaurant’s locally. It’s a tad blowy this morning, organised walk to do in an hour or so.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, my phone went at half six, it was our youngest, we're grand parents again, grandson made his entrance earlier today, mother and baby doing OK.


Congratulations


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2022)

@dave r Congratulations to you, Mrs D, your son and DIL. 🍾🥂


----------



## Paulus (15 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, 
It's just started to rain heavily. A wet dog walk it will be. Although I have been awake since 7am, I thought I could get away with a late walk with the mutt.
Egg and bacon sandwiches for breakfast, .
I have bought some Seville oranges, so this afternoon will be marmalade making time.
Pop master on the radio shortly. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## GM (15 Feb 2022)

Congratulations @dave r best wishes all round! 

@PaulSB I'm with you on not driving in the dark, it's those ultra bright headlights. I'm sure they'll damage your eyesight in years to come.

Pouring down here at the moment and Mrs GM has just gone out for a walk with her friend, I suspect it'll be straight to the coffee shop.


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Feb 2022)

Morning all . Was up and dressed for 8 am as it’s my day for volunteering for Warwickshire wildlife trust. Only to get a WhatsApp message to say it’s cancelled. Tbh I was rather glad as it’s poring down with rain .

Re driving at night . I don’t mind driving at night yet , but I have noticed at my age ( 59 ) I just don’t see quite as well as a did a decade ago . And both dad and my father in law ( who were/are driving in their 70s/80s ) limited their night driving to build up areas for this very reason.


----------



## gavroche (15 Feb 2022)

Bonjour. No rain this afternoon so I was going to go for a ride but I feel lethargic today and fear that I would struggle more than usual on any inclines so I chickened out. I know I should apply the mind over matter rule to get me out but can't really be bothered so that's that. 
I will probably regret it later on as the weather doesn't look good for the rest of the week.
I had a nice walk with Molly earlier on and will have another one at about 5 pm so at least, exercise will be done for today.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Feb 2022)

Congratulations @dave r


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2022)

It has stopped raining and the wind has died down as well.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It has stopped raining and the wind has died down as well.


Still pouring here  and as the same as you, the wind has dropped off
I made a fruit cake as I was bored


----------



## 12boy (15 Feb 2022)

Congrats, dave r.


----------



## Chislenko (15 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It has stopped raining and the wind has died down as well.



Yes after 10 a.m. we have had quite a dry day, have laid the bottom course of my dwarf wall around the hydrangea in the middle of the lawn. Grass was very wet underfoot but needed to get on with it.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Still pouring here  and as the same as you, the wind has dropped off
> I made a fruit cake as I was bored


Any left?


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Feb 2022)

Waiting at the School gates this afternoon and two ladies arrived, one on a brommie. They leaned the bikes against a post and wandered off up the road to the older juniors entrance. They never bothered to lock either bike although I noticed a D lock hanging over the handlebars. When they reappeared I asked how old the bike was and evidently it's over 20 years old and seems to be suffering from benign neglect as well as being a sort of loan bike among the local Sustrans group.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Feb 2022)

Biking Borders is a documentary on Netflix by two guys riding from Berlin to Beijing to raise funds to build a school in Guatemala.

This is far from brilliant but interesting to have on while you do something else. They did it on bikes but it's not really about cycling. Gives a small insight into what it's like to cycle tour round the world.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2022)

Read_ "Against The Wind"_, Japan to Ireland for a pint of Guinness, by bike.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2022)

Good Day people. Blowing up a hoolie. I had vague thoughts of cycling even though I knew the forecast is 25 mph winds gusting to 40.

I've now binned that idea, very, very windy here. Today will be ironing, housework, spreadsheets and a few phone calls. Might bob down to the LBS for a natter if time permits.

I found my missing keyboard smilies last night. My world is complete. 😄

Wordle seems to be using more interesting words this week. Not sure how common today's answer is for folk?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Wordle seems to be using more interesting words this week. Not sure how common today's answer is for folk?


I think it is DIY related. Took me 4 yet again after I rushed through it as usual and forgot to use a letter that was already correct 

Yet another night of solid rain. Might be a window of a few hours dry so better get a walk before it returns. God knows what the paths will be like now. Puddles and mud no doubt.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day people. Blowing up a hoolie. I had vague thoughts of cycling even though I knew the forecast is 25 mph winds gusting to 40.
> 
> I've now binned that idea, very, very windy here. Today will be ironing, housework, spreadsheets and a few phone calls. Might bob down to the LBS for a natter if time permits.
> 
> ...


https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/02/heres-how-the-new-york-times-changed-wordle/


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/02/heres-how-the-new-york-times-changed-wordle/


So they’re classing fibre as a foreign word! Guess we’re foreigners then!


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> So they’re classing fibre as a foreign word! Guess we’re foreigners then!


I’ve been listening to the “ Something Rhymes with Purple” podcasts on my daily walks. A lot of “ americanisms” are the original English , for example “ Fall “ for autumn ( from “ fall of the leaf “) was in common usage until being replaced by Autumn from the French. It was a fashion thing, with the upper classes thinking “ Autumn “ sounded more sophisticated 🤔


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2022)

Morning all. 
Failed at wordle again.
The builder starts this morning, so a bit of a mess out in the front garden for a week or two.
No rain as yet, but quite a strong breeze.
Our daughter is coming to see us this evening after work, plus all the usual things to do,, so another busy day in paradise beckons. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2022)

Good morning people, wordle in five this morning, its to do with boat building I think, I was doing it at four this morning which didn't help, our hospital bed is playing up at the moment, yoga later and some housework to do.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2022)

Morning. Windier than a windy thing here. Blowing a real hoolie.

More to come as well I think.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

No car until Friday so it's Shanks' Pony for me.
Off down to the village for some shopping this morning.
Still no sign of @Drago ?
I do worry when folk just suddenly stop posting. At our age, you never know what has happened, do you?


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2022)

Wordle in 3 this morning.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  have moved into my new place which im very pleased and relieved about  What im not pleased with is i cant get the heating to work... its a splendidly complicated system which wont turn on the radiators. .even a neighbour with the same system couldnt get it to work.
Hope to get some furniture soon but for the moment im typing this sat on my old dogs cushion whilst my fingers go numb from the cold  could be worse i suppose my roof isnt going to blow away


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I *think it is DIY related*. Took me 4 yet again after I rushed through it as usual and forgot to use a letter that was already correct
> 
> Yet another night of solid rain. Might be a window of a few hours dry so better get a walk before it returns. God knows what the paths will be like now. Puddles and mud no doubt.


Yes, it is


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2022)

Back from a 6 mile hilly walk. Taking the chance of a dry spell before the rain returns again later. Breezy down here but it was strong up the top of the hill. I'm not sure if it will get too bad here, but the next one seems to have the chance of snow with it. Not looking forward to that.

Porridge time.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022/02/heres-how-the-new-york-times-changed-wordle/


Thanks, this is interesting. I had read it was possible to discover the word lists but didn't/don't understand how other than they're in the code.

Astonished to read Americans consider "wench," "lynch," and "slave" to be offensive words. I know we're not controversial in here but that's PC gone crazy. I smiled at the removal of "fibre" as a foreign spelling. That's a big hint for us.

Now we're going to the States in October. Suggestions on how I should refer to Mrs P would be welcome.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks, this is interesting. I had read it was possible to discover the word lists but didn't/don't understand how other than they're in the code.
> 
> Astonished to read Americans consider "wench," "lynch," and "slave" to be offensive words. I know we're not controversial in here but that's PC gone crazy. I smiled at the removal of "fibre" as a foreign spelling. That's a big hint for us.
> 
> Now we're going to the States in October. Suggestions on how I should refer to Mrs P would be welcome.


I'm thoroughly sick of this PC gone mad world to be honest and that's all I will say on the matter too.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, wordle in five this morning, its to do with *boat building* I think, I was doing it at four this morning which didn't help, our hospital bed is playing up at the moment, yoga later and some housework to do.


It's widespread but I think one would need to know what it is. I didn't until I was told many years ago.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve been listening to the “ Something Rhymes with Purple” podcasts on my daily walks. A lot of “ americanisms” are the original English , for example “ Fall “ for autumn ( from “ fall of the leaf “) was in common usage until being replaced by Autumn from the French. It was a fashion thing, with the upper classes thinking “ Autumn “ sounded more sophisticated 🤔


.........and of course we were correct!!!! 🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2022)

The wind has dropped a bit but its gone really dark. I think we are in for a very rainy wet day again.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks, this is interesting. I had read it was possible to discover the word lists but didn't/don't understand how other than they're in the code.
> 
> Astonished to read Americans consider "wench," "lynch," and "slave" to be offensive words. I know we're not controversial in here but that's PC gone crazy. I smiled at the removal of "fibre" as a foreign spelling. That's a big hint for us.
> 
> Now we're going to the States in October. *Suggestions on how I should refer to Mrs P would be welcome.*



I find "the Boss" is usually accurate, although, not always well received


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> No car until Friday so it's Shanks' Pony for me.
> Off down to the village for some shopping this morning.
> ...


On yer bike!

I believe that today this would be suitable for you.

View: https://m.facebook.com/richiekavanaghmusician/videos/our-anniversary-is-today-by-richie-kavanagh/611178396340638/


Enjoy the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2022)

And it's raining now. Snorkel and flippers time 

Fish and mushy peas for us today


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Feb 2022)

Well, Wordle was spoilt for me today by posts in this thread. 

I am familiar with the word but would not have got it in the 3 I did or maybe even 6 without the hints dropped in here. 

I have counted it as null and void in my competition with Mrs SD and she has voided her 6 as well to keep things even. 

Grrrrr!


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2022)

Bonjour. I have just noticed that one seagull used one window pane as a toilet.  Must go and clean it as it doesn't look attractive.
I will be going to my stepson's after to let his two dogs out. Of course, Molly is coming with me, after all, they are her brothers. He lives about 1.5 mile away so a nice little walk for both of us.
Windy today but no rain.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2022)

ITS OFFICIAL............I turn 75 today.
Nothing planned until Sunday when there will be 14 family/friends at the pub for lunch. Should be enjoyable (apart from me paying )
Most/maybe all will be coming back to ours after the meal


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> ITS OFFICIAL............I turn 75 today.
> Nothing planned until Sunday when there will be 14 family/friends at the pub for lunch. Should be enjoyable (apart from me paying )


Congratulations Dave, only another 25 to go for your Telegram 👍😎🎂
Have a great dal


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2022)

Congratulations Dave.Enjoy the day


----------



## GM (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> ITS OFFICIAL............I turn 75 today.
> Nothing planned until Sunday when there will be 14 family/friends at the pub for lunch. Should be enjoyable (apart from me paying )
> Most/maybe all will be coming back to ours after the meal




Happy birthday Dave, have a good 'un


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2022)

35 mins on the turb.Accompanied by Status Quo greatest hits.
Thought it was about time I got back into something cycling 🚴‍♀️ related I have only been out cycling twice this year Had planned to go out on the bike today but with the strength of the wind I would have probably spent more time picking myself out of the ditches i


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> ITS OFFICIAL............I turn 75 today.
> Nothing planned until Sunday when there will be 14 family/friends at the pub for lunch. Should be enjoyable (apart from me paying )
> Most/maybe all will be coming back to ours after the meal



Brilliant! Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## GM (16 Feb 2022)

Morning all... Wordle in 3.....

My spoiler doesn't work


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Feb 2022)

GM said:


> Morning all... Wordle in 3.....
> 
> My spoiler doesn't work


I haven't got a spoiler...


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Feb 2022)

Back from my walk, 12K this morning. Very mild out so I just wore a light padded top. As I wandered alongside a road I usually avoid due to it being busy and therefore noisy i noticed the fencing had been " customised " to accommodate the branches of a tree.😎


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well, Wordle was spoilt for me today by posts in this thread.
> 
> I am familiar with the word but would not have got it in the 3 I did or maybe even 6 without the hints dropped in here.
> 
> ...



If it was my post I apologise, to be honest I didn't think it was that specific.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> ITS OFFICIAL............I turn 75 today.
> Nothing planned until Sunday when there will be 14 family/friends at the pub for lunch. Should be enjoyable (apart from me paying )
> Most/maybe all will be coming back to ours after the meal



Happy Birthday have a good day.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It's widespread but I think one would need to know what it is. I didn't until I was told many years ago.



Boat building and DIY are right.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> If it was my post I apologist, to be honest I didn't think it was that specific.


It's only a game! 

Happy Birthday to Dave. Share the cake! 🎂

I have done a jigsaw puzzle on the computer. Just waiting on the bin lorry to appear but no sign of it yet. I usually manage to bring the bins in before lunch. I don't think the rain is far away now.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well, Wordle was spoilt for me today by posts in this thread.
> 
> I am familiar with the word but would not have got it in the 3 I did or maybe even 6 without the hints dropped in here.
> 
> ...


Well don't lie in bed so long and get up and do it first thing before even looking in here and problem solved.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2022)

Another good workout at yoga this morning, I've stretched a lot of muscles that don't normally get stretched, I'm now Hungary and could do with a nap, I didn't sleep well last night and was downstairs helping my Good Lady at half three, I phoned the hospital bed people first thing, the beds got a red light on it and is beeping, and whilst I wasn't surprised to find the number they put on the bed was a premium rate number I was surprised to find that my provider, Lebara, wouldn't let me connect to it, I had to find their website and use another number I found on their contact page.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It's only a game!



I know but I still feel bad that I might have spoilt it for someone.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> ITS OFFICIAL............I turn 75 today.
> Nothing planned until Sunday when there will be 14 family/friends at the pub for lunch. Should be enjoyable (apart from me paying )
> Most/maybe all will be coming back to ours after the meal







One question, why are you paying for the meal. Shouldn't you be eating free of charge?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I know but I still feel bad that I might have spoilt it for someone.


I always do it first before even logging in here as I find even looking at the pattern of other guesses could give a bit away. 

....and the rain has arrived.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> ITS OFFICIAL............I turn 75 today.
> Nothing planned until Sunday when there will be 14 family/friends at the pub for lunch. Should be enjoyable (apart from me paying )
> Most/maybe all will be coming back to ours after the meal




Well done Dave. Congratulations to you Sir.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I always do it first before even logging in here as I find even looking at the pattern of other guesses could give a bit away.
> 
> ....and the rain has arrived.



I was doing the Wordle at 4am this morning, I usually do it early but not that early.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I was doing the Wordle at 4am this morning, I usually do it early but not that early.


I might have actually been sleeping then. I remember seeing 1, 2 and 3 on the clock but must have nodded off after that. Stupid Garmin said I slept well. It didn't feel like it!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2022)

Talking of birds making a mess on your windows. I remember one day we were in welshpool in the main car park at Spar and we saw a Car that was completely covered in bird poop. All on the roof, down the sides, on the door handles, it looked like 100 birds had been sitting on to of it all night just pooping everywhere. I don't know how they managed to see out of the front windscreen it was so bad.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2022)

There's the bin lorry now. I better bring them in before the wind takes them away then I'll have some lunch.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done Dave. *Congratulations to you Sir.*


He's been knighted, on his birthday!
What for, and do we have to call him/refer to him as Sir Dave7?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> He's been knighted, on his birthday!
> What for, and do we have to call him/refer to him as Sir Dave7?




How about oi you


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2022)

I've been on the turbo , getting off I noticed my trike had a flat tyre , so had to repair that and all sweaty too, Oh well done now


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2022)

It seems we are in for some wild weather here

https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/storm-eunice-wales-for


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I was doing the Wordle at 4am this morning, I usually do it early but not that early.


I did it at 3am with tea and fruit cake


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems we are in for some wild weather here
> 
> https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/storm-eunice-wales-for


Sorry...​We can't find the page you requested ​


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems we are in for some wild weather here
> 
> https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/storm-eunice-wales-for


Ireland has a Yellow Rain warning for the next few days.

Numbnuts, try
https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/storm-eunice-wales-forecast-met-23114468

Maybe she cut the end because she didn't like how it went.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2022)

Hot smell in the kitchen and the plastic on the bottom of my kettle was melted! A Chinese one from Amazon. I will stick to the better known brands in future. I see it is no longer listed so wonder if there were others with the same result. Less than a year old. Fortunately I had a spare in the cupboard which is a Breville. Hopefully more reliable.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2022)

It must have been moved. The short version is cack weather for Wales from now till Friday night


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  have moved into my new place which im very pleased and relieved about  What im not pleased with is i cant get the heating to work... its a splendidly complicated system which wont turn on the radiators. .even a neighbour with the same system couldnt get it to work.
> Hope to get some furniture soon but for the moment im typing this sat on my old dogs cushion whilst my fingers go numb from the cold  could be worse i suppose my roof isnt going to blow away


Glad to hear you’re in your new place, hope the heating issue gets resolved soon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> ITS OFFICIAL............I turn 75 today.
> Nothing planned until Sunday when there will be 14 family/friends at the pub for lunch. Should be enjoyable (apart from me paying )
> Most/maybe all will be coming back to ours after the meal


Congratulations @Dave7 , enjoy your day 🎂


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> ITS OFFICIAL............I turn 75 today.
> Nothing planned until Sunday when there will be 14 family/friends at the pub for lunch. Should be enjoyable (apart from me paying )
> Most/maybe all will be coming back to ours after the meal


Happy birthday Dave. 🍾🍾 Age is just a number.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Feb 2022)

Today started very windy, then turned very wet as the wind eased, we now seem to be in a short window of light wind and light rain, before everything ramps up several notches later in the afternoon. Here on the east side we will escape the worst of it.
The snow forecast for Friday morning is looking interesting though.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Glad to hear you’re in your new place, hope the heating issue gets resolved soon.


Thanks Flick of the Elbow  im sure the council will sort it out. I bought a small fan heater which is doing the job and keeping hyperthermia at bay!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 631249
> 
> One question, why are you paying for the meal. Shouldn't you be eating free of charge?


I have no problem answering that.
I/we have some money in the bank. I am 75. No pockets a a shroud. Nice family and good friends. Its a pleasure to do it.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2022)

gavroche said:


> Happy birthday Dave. 🍾🍾 Age is just a number.


Try telling that to my *willy, ** leggs*


----------



## Scoosh (16 Feb 2022)

*MOD NOTE:*
It has been drawn to our attention that some Members are posting details/clues about the day's Wordle puzzle. 
While this is great for those who have already done it, it doesn't help (it actually spoils the day) for those who do the puzzle later in the day.

So, for the benefit of all the Retirees (and maybe some of the younger ones too ...) please restrict your posts about Wordle to "I did it in 2 today" (or however many it took you ... ) and avoid giving any clues for those who have yet to face their biggest challenge of the day !

Thank you.
A non-Wordler


----------



## Sterlo (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have no problem answering that.
> I/we have some money in the bank. I am 75. No pockets a a shroud. Nice family and good friends. Its a pleasure to do it.


Happy Birthday @Dave7 and many more of them. Why don't you take @Dirk with you, I'm sure he must get a frequent eater discount


----------



## Sterlo (16 Feb 2022)

Scoosh said:


> *MOD NOTE:*
> It has been drawn to our attention that some Members are posting details/clues about the day's Wordle puzzle.
> While this is great for those who have already done it, it doesn't help (it actually spoils the day) for those who do the puzzle later in the day.
> 
> ...


@dave r, now look what you've started, always knew he was a trouble causer.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Happy Birthday @Dave7 and many more of them. Why don't you take @Dirk with you, I'm sure he must get a frequent eater discount


Don't think I could afford to feed him


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2022)

Happy Birthday @Dave7


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2022)

Scoosh said:


> it doesn't help (it actually spoils the day)


Glad my day is a bit more important than playing Wordle!


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Ireland has a Yellow Rain warning for the next few days.
> 
> Numbnuts, try
> https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/storm-eunice-wales-forecast-met-23114468
> ...






Do you mean it will be pissing it down Am I allowed to say that


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2022)

Sterlo said:


> @dave r, now look what you've started, always knew he was a trouble causer.




He's always been a truble maker. We should put him in the stocks for a few hours, but he might like it.


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2022)

Scoosh said:


> *MOD NOTE:*
> It has been drawn to our attention that some Members are posting details/clues about the day's Wordle puzzle.
> While this is great for those who have already done it, it doesn't help (it actually spoils the day) for those who do the puzzle later in the day.
> 
> ...


That's us told then. Pensioners behaving badly


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2022)

It seems there are calls for cyclists to take a test like car drivers.

Does that mean pedestrians will have to take a test, car drivers and passengers will have to wear crash helmets and high his outerwear. This smells of sour grapes to me. Lots of cyclists are also drivers so would they have to take another test? Utter tosh


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> That's us told then. Pensioners behaving badly




Speak for yourself sunshine👼


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Feb 2022)

About ten minutes ago Mrs F came back from the shops with a new i-pad that I had ordered. Here is me using it just minutes later, can’t believe how easy it was to set it up, practically did everything for me


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I did it at 3am with tea and fruit cake


.......and when did you Wordle........


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems there are calls for *cyclists to take a test like car drivers*.
> 
> Does that mean pedestrians will have to take a test, car drivers and passengers will have to wear crash helmets and high his outerwear. This smells of sour grapes to me. Lots of cyclists are also drivers so would they have to take another test? Utter tosh



I passed my Cycling Proficiency Test... does that count


----------



## 12boy (16 Feb 2022)

Feliz cumpleanos Dave 7.
Went for my echocardiogram yesterday and had a nice chat with the Doc who said since l have had AFIB since at least 2008 it will not respond to any of the methods used to restore normal rhythm, but it seems to be at the same level of intensity. However, there is a small ventricle on the left side of the heart that likes to stay full of blood which later clots and thereby generating a stroke. There is a procedure which uses a plug to close off this ventricle and we will see if my insurance will cover the process. If so, since this bad, nasty ventricle is the cause of 95% of strokes for AFIB folks, I will be able to discontinue using my anticoagulant. That would be good, since anticoagulants cause brain bleeds and simply bleeding to deathin the case of an accident. Ironic that medicines which prevent one thing from killing us can themselves kill us too.
It is snowing now and will until early morning tomorrow. No biggie....we don'thave to go anywhere.
Be safe and well.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2022)

@Dave7 Congratulations 🍾🍾🥂🍻 

I was tempted to post a YouTube of that terrible Cliff Richard song but good manners and taste won over.

Have a great day out with friends and family.h


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I passed my Cycling Proficiency Test... does that count


Perfect I'd say


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I passed my Cycling Proficiency Test... does that count


Frankly? No.


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2022)

Blowing 50+ mph out there at the moment.
Tomorrow's looking OK but then it's back with a vengeance on Friday with 83 mph winds forecast here.  


Scoosh said:


> *MOD NOTE:*
> It has been drawn to our attention that some Members are posting details/clues about the day's Wordle puzzle.
> While this is great for those who have already done it, it doesn't help (it actually spoils the day) for those who do the puzzle later in the day.
> 
> ...


Bloody 'ell.
Nearly 6.5k pages and this is the first mod intervention I can recall. Must be a record.
Who caused it then? Come on ....own up or we'll get yer winter fuel allowance cancelled.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Blowing 50+ mph out there at the moment.
> Tomorrow's looking OK but then it's back with a vengeance on Friday with 83 mph winds forecast here.
> 
> Bloody 'ell.
> ...





welsh dragon said:


> He's always been a truble maker. We should put him in the stocks for a few hours, but he might like it.



Wasn't me! Honest gov.


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I passed my Cycling Proficiency Test... does that count


Same here, a few years back though.😊


----------



## numbnuts (16 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I passed my Cycling Proficiency Test... does that count


 
I have a badge somewhere,  …...I think I gave my mate some marbles for it


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> ITS OFFICIAL............I turn 75 today.
> Nothing planned until Sunday when there will be 14 family/friends at the pub for lunch. Should be enjoyable (apart from me paying )
> Most/maybe all will be coming back to ours after the meal


Congratulations. Happy birthday .


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Feb 2022)

Scoosh said:


> *MOD NOTE:*
> It has been drawn to our attention that some Members are posting details/clues about the day's Wordle puzzle.
> While this is great for those who have already done it, it doesn't help (it actually spoils the day) for those who do the puzzle later in the day.
> 
> ...


Do we have to be careful with mentioning football results and spoilers for tv programs too . 😂😂😂

Sorry but I feel this is a complete overreaction to a very minor problem that didn’t need a intervention. 🙁🙁🙁🙁


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2022)

Sky Atlantic Binge watched this last night The Fear Index Not a bad watch


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 Congratulations 🍾🍾🥂🍻
> 
> I was tempted to post a YouTube of that terrible Cliff Richard song but good manners and taste won over.
> 
> Have a great day out with friends and family.h


Is there something you're not saying?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 Congratulations 🍾🍾🥂🍻
> 
> I was tempted to post a YouTube of that terrible Cliff Richard song but good manners and taste won over.
> 
> Have a great day out with friends and family.h


I am so glad you didn't


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I passed my Cycling Proficiency Test... does that count


I passed my 25 mtr swimming test


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have no problem answering that.
> I/we have some money in the bank. I am 75. No pockets a a shroud. Nice family and good friends. Its a pleasure to do it.


It's your party and you're paying.

Enjoy it whoever's paying.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RFPLk5mJ1D4


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Blowing 50+ mph out there at the moment.
> Tomorrow's looking OK but then it's back with a vengeance on Friday with 83 mph winds forecast here.
> 
> Bloody 'ell.
> ...


Now......I have no proof of this but evidence indicates it was that welsh woman. please don't tell her I snitched on her.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2022)

WoWza......that wind is strong.
Just been to put the black bin out and it nearly knocked me over, twice. I was actually hanging on to the gate post.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2022)

The bed mechanic has been round this afternoon, the box of electronics on the foot board of my Good Ladies hospital bed replaced plus the air mattress, no more beeping and flashing lights.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Now......I have no proof of this but evidence indicates it was that welsh woman. please don't tell her I snitched on her.


Wotsitworf


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wotsitworf


Loadsadosh


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Loadsadosh


That much!


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2022)

Blimey, the wind has really got up. It's quite wild outside this evening.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is there something you're not saying?


Now you've made me sing that through in my head.........


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2022)

I've switched on the tracker on my wheelie bin......


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've switched on the tracker on my wheelie bin......


You expecting it to go somewhere?
Suppose the lid goes in a different direction to the rest of the bin, should it go on a trip.


----------



## GM (16 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Blowing 50+ mph out there at the moment.
> Tomorrow's looking OK but then it's back with a vengeance on Friday with 83 mph winds forecast here.
> 
> Bloody 'ell.
> ...





...Glad my spoiler wasn't working then!.... don't suppose it matters now but I was only going to put this in the spoiler...


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've switched on the tracker on my wheelie bin......


I have left ours down the drive. If I leave it at the end it will go walkabouts. Problem is I will have to move it early tomorrow otherwise they will just ignore it.
Do you remember the days when bin men would walk down your entry, pick the metal bin up, empty it and bring it back.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have left ours down the drive. If I leave it at the end it will go walkabouts. Problem is I will have to move it early tomorrow otherwise they will just ignore it.
> Do you remember the days when bin men would walk down your entry, pick the metal bin up, empty it and bring it back.


Certainly do.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have left ours down the drive. If I leave it at the end it will go walkabouts. Problem is I will have to move it early tomorrow otherwise they will just ignore it.
> Do you remember the days when bin men would walk down your entry, pick the metal bin up, empty it and bring it back.


Aye, those were the days.
Health and Safety got wheelie bins introduced. Now they can't even lift the bins just in case of injury.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

GM said:


> ...Glad my spoiler wasn't working then!.... don't suppose it matters now but I was only going to put this in the spoiler...
> 
> View attachment 631321


Caulk is cheap...


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2022)

@Dave7 I see young Harvey is getting a start tonight. I wish I'd been able to see the lad play live at Ewood.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Do we have to be careful with mentioning football results and spoilers for tv programs too . 😂😂😂
> 
> Sorry but I feel this is a complete overreaction to a very minor problem that didn’t need a intervention. 🙁🙁🙁🙁


WHAT???? ABSOLUTELY *100% YES!!! *

I really don't understand why people don't get it. I (and many/most other people) do _*NOT*_ want to know:

the final score before watching the game
the winner before watching the race
the name of the killer before watching the murder mystery or...
the answer to a puzzle being worked on

My sister was once looking forward to taking an elderly woman to see a film which had received rave reviews. She and the old woman had carefully avoided finding out any details of the plot but a friend called round and blurted out the BIG plot twist before they could stop her. They didn't bother going to the film.

If you want to talk about (say) a cricket match, is it so difficult to post...? 

I really enjoyed the test match today...


Spoiler: details inside



I thought that England's batting would hold up by x was bowled out after n overs, y was caught for a duck soon afterwards, and a streaker ran across the pitch


... and am looking forward to tomorrow's play.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2022)

Let me put it this way... I could get on the bus naked and tell everybody who was offended that they were stupid and if they didn't like it, they should close their eyes OR... I could take into account that most people would prefer me to wear clothes on the bus so I will wear clothes on the bus!

We had the spoiler thing rumbling on in the Tea? thread years ago. I politely asked people to stop telling me the results of that day's Tour de France stage but they refused, saying that I should 'keep up' with the race if it bothered me. I was actually always busy when the race was on live and wanted to watch the highlights later. I gave up going in there.

PS I am not the Wordle spoiler complainant - I don't play it!


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Let me put it this way... I could get on the bus naked and tell everybody who was offended that they were stupid and if they didn't like it, they should close their eyes OR... I could take into account that most people would prefer me to wear clothes on the bus so I will wear clothes on the bus!
> 
> We had the spoiler thing rumbling on in the Tea? thread years ago. I politely asked people to stop telling me the results of that day's Tour de France stage but they refused, saying that I should 'keep up' with the race if it bothered me. I was actually always busy when the race was on live and wanted to watched the highlights later. I gave up going in there.
> 
> PS I am not the Wordle spoiler complainant - I don't play it!


Different lot on there then, and most have left since. I think I'm the only one still posting on there, from then.

This you when the bus driver wouldn't let you on?
https://www.examinerlive.co.uk/news/west-yorkshire-news/naked-man-spotted-busy-road-16089831


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 I see young Harvey is getting a start tonight. I wish I'd been able to see the lad play live at Ewood.


Listening on radio.....seems to be having a decent game


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Different lot on there then, and most have left since. I think I'm the only one still posting on there, from then.
> 
> This you when the bus driver wouldn't let you on?
> https://www.examinerlive.co.uk/news/west-yorkshire-news/naked-man-spotted-busy-road-16089831


I think that was Mr Numbnuts.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I think that was Mr Numbnuts.


What would bring him up here, and leave his trike behind him?


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2022)

Talk about mountains and mole hills. Three people, including me, mentioned DIY and boat building - nothing specific just two very, very broad subjects. A comment was made and an apology offered.

That's how it works in here, we all know how to behave and when to step back unlike many other posters in other threads.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> What would bring him up here, and leave his trike behind him?


You may be surprised what Mr NNs gets up to


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> You may be surprised what Mr NNs gets up to


Possibly, but to leave his trike behind and walk...


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2022)

Square eyes. Just watched 4 episodes of Jack Reacher.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Square eyes. Just watched 4 episodes of Jack Reacher.


Were they worth it?


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

Just to make you aware of what's headed this way.
https://www.examinerlive.co.uk/news/local-news/explosive-cyclogenesis-smash-yorkshire-snow-23123242


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> WHAT???? ABSOLUTELY *100% YES!!! *
> 
> I really don't understand why people don't get it. I (and many/most other people) do _*NOT*_ want to know:
> 
> ...


I totally understand this point of view. I’ve seen it loads of forums and fb pages of sports and tv/films I am interested in .
But the problem is most people don’t have this view because these trivial things don’t have the same level importance to them .
So if these spoilers really spoil a persons whole day ! ( as was posted earlier today ) perhaps it would be better if they stayed away from social media until what ever sport , word game , film tv has been watched or solved .Rather than expect people to work round them .😀

Back to my original point, it was a trivial thing that didn’t need a Mods intervention. 😀


Ps the woman in the ‘ Crying Game ‘ is really a man . 😂😂😂


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2022)

Tonight we've seen a picture of our new Grandson, 😍 though he was a healthy 7.5 lb he was a little premature so he's in the baby intensive care, but he's doing well.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2022)

Quordle.......oh how I wish I hadn't tried this one. I feel addiction creeping up on me. I may have to return to Scrabble!


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Tonight we've seen a picture of our new Grandson, 😍 though he was a healthy 7.5 lb he was a little premature so he's in the baby intensive care, but he's doing well.


Belated congratulations 🥳 Hope he’s home soon . 😀


----------



## Chislenko (16 Feb 2022)

So today I may have found a solution to a problem that doesn't exist.

Rediculous winds meant no jogging and no cycling so the only option was purgatory.....the exercise bike in the garage!!

So I pulls out all my by now way too big old cycling shorts, from when I was a good deal heavier, and wore one pair on top of the other to double the padding.

The double padding worked quite well as on an exercise bike you tend to stay in one position more than on a proper bike ride.

In no way was the exercise bike more enjoyable but perhaps more endurable!!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> So if these spoilers really spoil a persons whole day ! ( as was posted earlier today ) perhaps it would be better if they stayed away from social media until what ever sport , word game , film tv has been watched or solved .Rather than expect people to work round them .😀


When that was suggested to me, I pointed out that most years I watch cycling more days than not, and from spring to autumn pretty much every day, so that advice amounted to "_Stay away from every cycling forum if you like watching cycle races and not being told the results_"!

And also if you like watching TV shows etc.... I _NEVER _watch broadcast TV or sport live, so absolutely everything I watch is delayed relative to most people.

I have actually watched all of _Reacher _but I wouldn't say anything about the plot. I have already commented on the non-Tom Cruise aspect of the big actor, but I don't think _THAT _is a spoiler!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2022)

Good Morning world. Guess what? 💨💨💨 I won't be 

I have Quordled, quite easy after a couple of practice sessions, and Wordled in five but should have been three.

There is ironing to iron and spreadsheets to spreadsheet. I'll pop up to the club for a couple of hours of Canasta this afternoon.

Time to attempt a snooze I think.


----------



## rustybolts (17 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> ITS OFFICIAL............I turn 75 today.
> Nothing planned until Sunday when there will be 14 family/friends at the pub for lunch. Should be enjoyable (apart from me paying )
> Most/maybe all will be coming back to ours after the meal


Enjoy Sunday Dave !!! you have earned it mate


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2022)

Well that was a wild night and still not much improvement yet but supposed to dry up and the wind drop a bit later. 

I will watch some more Jack Reacher tonight as I don’t think there’s anything else on tv.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2022)

Morning. A blustery night but not as bad as the previous night. We had a power cut for 5 minutes that was about the worst. 

Tosay is supposed to be the calm before the storm on Friday from storm Eunice. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (17 Feb 2022)

Good morning all.
The wind has died down now, so it's nice and calm with no clouds and the sun is just coming up.
Wordle in 4 , could of been 3 but I went for the wrong word.
Wordle 243 4/6

⬛⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
The garden is a building site, and a large grab lorry has turned up to take all the spoil away.
We've run out of milk so I'll have to run to the shop soon for fresh supplies
Sainsbury's were going to deliver today, but I've cancelled it until next week as there would be problems for the delivery driver to get to the front door, which has no steps at the mo. to actually deliver the stuff.






Another day in paradise. Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks, we're out for lunch later, then we're down the club, its getting lighter later now, its cold and dry but blowing a hoolie, I've wordled in 5, better say no more or we'll have a mods visit again, those thumbscrews really stung.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

My car should be ready to be picked up today. Will be interesting to see how good a job he's done.
Battening down the hatches ready for Eunice to arrive on Friday.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, bright and blustery here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Well that was a wild night and still not much improvement yet but supposed to dry up and the wind drop a bit later.
> 
> I will watch some more Jack Reacher tonight as I don’t think there’s anything else on tv.


I binge watched the Reacher episodes over a few days. Thought it very good. I’d read quite a few Jack Reacher books so I knew the storyline but that didn’t spoil it for me ( oops I’ve mentioned spoilers😮) 
In the novels Reacher is a big bloke, I felt the actor was truer to the character as written and played the role really well. I’ve not seen the Tom Cruise version.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
Picked up the granddaughter from school yesterday as mum was working near to us. We’d just missed our second bus so spent the fifteen minutes wait going up in the shopping centre lift, walking along the mezzanine and going down in the glass fronted lift before riding up and down on the escalators. Mrs Tenkaykev had to drag me away or we’d have missed the next bus too 😁
It’s bright and sunny this morning so I’ll try to get a run in before the high winds return.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> The wind has died down now, so it's nice and calm with no clouds and the sun is just coming up.
> Wordle in 4 , could of been 3 but I went for the wrong word.
> Wordle 243 4/6
> ...


What are you having done Paulus? Or have you told us and I've missed it?


----------



## Sterlo (17 Feb 2022)

Morning all, survived last night winds unscathed, tomorrow sounds a lot worse though. Sorry, I should delete this as it hasn't happened yet and someone might not know about the storm.


----------



## Paulus (17 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> What are you having done Paulus? Or have you told us and I've missed it?


MrsP wanted a hardstanding to park the car on, as is is quite possible that parking restrictions will come into force along our road soon, which is a side road and doesn't lead to anywhere, but we have two train stations 15 minutes walk each direction and Tfl are threatening to build housing on the existing carparks. 
Also the sideway between us and next door was the original 1930's concrete and was cracked and uneven, so we are going halves on that at the same time.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, we're out for lunch later, then we're down the club, its getting lighter later now, its cold and dry but blowing a hoolie, I've wordled in 5, better say no more or we'll have a mods visit again, those thumbscrews really stung.


Lol .After scanning though some of the other threads on this forum you would thought they would have been far too busy to visit this haven of niceness, where people in general go out of their way NOT to upset other people.
Personally I think someone has dobbed us in to the teacher 😂😂😂😂😂😂😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Lol .After scanning though some of the other threads on this forum you would thought they would have been far too busy to visit this haven of niceness, where people in general go out of their way NOT to upset other people.
> Personally I think someone has robbed us in to the teacher 😂😂😂😂😂😂😀😀


I know who it was but saying nothing. 

@PaulSB If you are able to do these concealed spoiler thingies, can you let me know what the bottom right answer to Quordle was as I was damned if I could get it even with 4 letters so failed.

Wind has dropped to what it was and the rain went off so I got a puddly riverside trail walk done. We may have snow to wake up to tomorrow.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I know who it was but saying nothing.
> 
> @PaulSB If you are able to do these concealed spoiler thingies, can you let me know what the bottom right answer to Quordle was as I was damned if I could get it even with 4 letters so failed.
> 
> Wind has dropped to what it was and the rain went off so I got a puddly riverside trail walk done. We may have snow to wake up to tomorrow.


Didn't work


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I know who it was but saying nothing.
> 
> @PaulSB If you are able to do these concealed spoiler thingies, can you let me know what the bottom right answer to Quordle was as I was damned if I could get it even with 4 letters so failed.
> 
> Wind has dropped to what it was and the rain went off so I got a puddly riverside trail walk done. We may have snow to wake up to tomorrow.





Spoiler: For Mo's Eyes Only!!!!



Imply


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Spoiler: For Mo's Eyes Only!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Imply


Ahhh. Bloody idiot...........me I mean!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2022)

Interesting the spoiler doesn't work on my phone but does on the laptop. You see @Mo1959 for you I even fired up my laptop! 

Now I've done something very unusual for me. No, it's not arrestable. Made a pot of tea at 8.30.  Yesterday I went shopping and had to pop in to Booths for a few bits one can't get elsewhere - well one can in M&S but I refuse to shop there. Sadly I can't afford to do all our shop in Booths much as I would love to. It's usually worthwhile looking round for the yellow labels but Booths leave them scattered all around the store. Anyway before you all fall asleep. I spotted eggs reduced from £4.65 for ten to £1.25. These are organic, free range, hand reared, music played to, petted twice a day from Lancashire's finest chickens. You can see why we can't afford to shop in Booths on a regular basis. I doubt even Waitrose in Chelsea sell eggs for 46.5p each!!!!

I thought those will be good boiled with toast then this morning I had another thought, tea, toast, marmalde, scrambled eggs..... They were delicious, deep orange, almost red yolks. Those chickens did a damn fine job.

OK, you can all get on with your day now. I'm off to iron.


----------



## Sterlo (17 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Interesting the spoiler doesn't work on my phone but does on the laptop. You see @Mo1959 for you I even fired up my laptop!
> 
> Now I've done something very unusual for me. No, it's not arrestable. Made a pot of tea at 8.30.  Yesterday I went shopping and had to pop in to Booths for a few bits one can't get elsewhere - well one can in M&S but I refuse to shop there. Sadly I can't afford to do all our shop in Booths much as I would love to. It's usually worthwhile looking round for the yellow labels but Booths leave them scattered all around the store. Anyway before you all fall asleep. I spotted eggs reduced from £4.65 for ten to £1.25. These are organic, free range, hand reared, music played to, petted twice a day from Lancashire's finest chickens. You can see why we can't afford to shop in Booths on a regular basis. I doubt even Waitrose in Chelsea sell eggs for 46.5p each!!!!
> 
> ...


My god, they must be pampered chickens. We have several farms around us where they do roadside honesty boxes for fresh free range eggs, which I do sometimes buy and even they're only £1 for half a dozen 🥚🐓(I know it's a rooster but there isn't a chicken on there).


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  Heatings on and alls right with the world apart from every named storm seem to be arriving shortly...ho hum  All the council houses around me are electric only and no gas allowed...i do wonder in the event of a power cut when its minus 5 what will happen and where the frozen pensioners stiff as board will be stacked up 
The housing team here are brilliant and are even helping me with getting my deposit [£700] back from my last landlord!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Heatings on and alls right with the world apart from every named storm seem to be arriving shortly...ho hum  All the council houses around me are electric only and no gas allowed...i do wonder in the event of a power cut when its minus 5 what will happen and where the frozen pensioners stiff as board will be stacked up
> The housing team here are brilliant and are even helping me with getting my deposit [£700] back from my last landlord!


This is why I have stuck with storage heaters. I honestly don't mind them and if the power goes off for a few hours they stay warm for quite some time.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Didn't work


Try [ SPOILER ] Answer [ / SPOILER ] without the spaces.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Interesting the spoiler doesn't work on my phone but does on the laptop. You see @Mo1959 for you I even fired up my laptop!
> 
> Now I've done something very unusual for me. No, it's not arrestable. Made a pot of tea at 8.30.  Yesterday I went shopping and had to pop in to Booths for a few bits one can't get elsewhere - well one can in M&S but I refuse to shop there. Sadly I can't afford to do all our shop in Booths much as I would love to. It's usually worthwhile looking round for the yellow labels but Booths leave them scattered all around the store. Anyway before you all fall asleep. I spotted eggs reduced from £4.65 for ten to £1.25. These are organic, free range, hand reared, music played to, petted twice a day from Lancashire's finest chickens. You can see why we can't afford to shop in Booths on a regular basis. I doubt even Waitrose in Chelsea sell eggs for 46.5p each!!!!
> 
> ...


I remember reading that the feed for battery hens comes with additives to colour the yolks to make them look more attractive. There's a sort of " Brolac style" colour chart where you can choose the exact shade of orange for the yolk. I'm not saying Booths would follow this abhorrent deceptive practice, but if they did, their colour chart would be from Farrow and Ball 😉


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> This is why I have stuck with storage heaters. I honestly don't mind them and if the power goes off for a few hours they stay warm for quite some time.


I was thinking of a more serious scenario of a week or two  think i'll stash an old superser and gas bottles in the shed 
It was so cold the other night without heating i wore all my clothes plus thermals plus a fleece under the sheets to keep warm and even then i thought my nose might get frostbitten!


----------



## Chislenko (17 Feb 2022)

I suppose the question that really needs answering is if they do totally ban gas what happens to British Gas (or whatever they are called these days)

Also on the subject of going green I noticed a wind turbine came crashing down somewhere in South Wales a couple of days ago, you wouldn't want one of them landing on you!!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2022)

Well the brightness was short lived. Rain hitting the windows again.

I might do a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2022)

We def have the calm before the storm here.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2022)

We had all weathers earlier on. The hailstone was actually frightening..... I was expecting the conservatory roof to come down.
Might (only might) nip to the Spar later for some bits.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2022)

I recorded the Lpool Vs Milan game last night though I listened on the radio.
I have now sat down to watch it.
As I know the score etc I will enjoy just watching the players.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We had all weathers earlier on. The hailstone was actually frightening..... I was expecting the conservatory roof to come down.
> Might (only might) nip to the Spar later for some bits.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=si3dBlNdifE


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Feb 2022)

Just back from my run. I thought I’d mix it up a bit and do a few “ efforts”. I went to a quiet back area and ran half of the block hard, jog recover the other half. I worked really hard, six efforts before heading home, 10k total distance. I pressed “ save activity “ on my watch which then displayed “ Unproductive “ 😮 I told my watch to f*ck off 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from my run. I thought I’d mix it up a bit and do a few “ efforts”. I went to a quiet back area and ran half of the block hard, jog recover the other half. I worked really hard, six efforts before heading home, 10k total distance. I pressed “ save activity “ on my watch which then displayed “ Unproductive “ 😮 I told my watch to f*ck off 😁


Surprised mine isn't asking if I'm still alive! I do enjoy my gadgets though. Currently wearing an Apple Watch on my right wrist and a new Garmin Epix on my left.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Surprised mine isn't asking if I'm still alive! I do enjoy my gadgets though. Currently wearing an Apple Watch on my right wrist and a new Garmin Epix on my left.


Ooh! I watched the DCR review of the Epix and was tempted but it is OTT for my usage. Gorgeous display. Hopefully they will bring out a 245 equivalent with a similar OLED display 🤞


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2022)

I've been for a spin on a road to nowhere


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been for a spin on a road to nowhere


What's Nowhere like?


----------



## numbnuts (17 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> What's Nowhere like?


Here's a map


----------



## Dave7 (17 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> What's Nowhere like?


Its like somewhere......only different.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Here's a map


Left you feeling a bit blue?


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2022)

I remember reading about this at the time. Glad the judge saw fit to hand out a half decent sentence, no matter the drivers age.



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-60416468


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Surprised mine isn't asking if I'm still alive! I do enjoy my gadgets though. Currently wearing an Apple Watch on my right wrist and a new Garmin Epix on my left.


Careful Mo you might be assimilated by the collective


----------



## gavroche (17 Feb 2022)

Hello.
I decided to have a quicky this morning so:
I rode her hard
Grunted a few times
was pleased with my stamina
eased off a bit at the end.

When I got home, I looked at my Garmin and it showed 16 miles done so pleased with that. 


You lot have a dirty mind haven't you?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Surprised mine isn't asking if I'm still alive! I do enjoy my gadgets though. Currently wearing an Apple Watch on my right wrist and a new Garmin Epix on my left.



Have you still got your Fenix as well?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2022)

Beef casserole today. Smells lush


----------



## pawl (17 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I know who it was but saying nothing.
> 
> @PaulSB If you are able to do these concealed spoiler thingies, can you let me know what the bottom right answer to Quordle was as I was damned if I could get it even with 4 letters so failed.
> 
> Wind has dropped to what it was and the rain went off so I got a puddly riverside trail walk done. We may have snow to wake up to tomorrow.





If you go for your usual walk tomorrow you might be well advised to see if you can source pair of those heave boots that deep sea divers wear.Should help you keep you feet on the ground in the forecast winds.

While your at it see if you can get the accompanying hard hat.You never know how painful to be hit by a flying is travelling at 80 MPH


----------



## pawl (17 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Interesting the spoiler doesn't work on my phone but does on the laptop. You see @Mo1959 for you I even fired up my laptop!
> 
> Now I've done something very unusual for me. No, it's not arrestable. Made a pot of tea at 8.30.  Yesterday I went shopping and had to pop in to Booths for a few bits one can't get elsewhere - well one can in M&S but I refuse to shop there. Sadly I can't afford to do all our shop in Booths much as I would love to. It's usually worthwhile looking round for the yellow labels but Booths leave them scattered all around the store. Anyway before you all fall asleep. I spotted eggs reduced from £4.65 for ten to £1.25. These are organic, free range, hand reared, music played to, petted twice a day from Lancashire's finest chickens. You can see why we can't afford to shop in Booths on a regular basis. I doubt even Waitrose in Chelsea sell eggs for 46.5p each!!!!
> 
> ...






I have only been in Booths in Keswick. Not for shopping for their scrumptious breakfast.


----------



## rustybolts (17 Feb 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Lol .After scanning though some of the other threads on this forum you would thought they would have been far too busy to visit this haven of niceness, where people in general go out of their way NOT to upset other people.
> Personally I think someone has dobbed us in to the teacher 😂😂😂😂😂😂😀😀


This is the only thread I ever visit ( when I have time from looking after Her Indoors etc ) on this forum , always enjoy everybodys contributions and the wit, good humour and general "haven of niceness " as you so aptly describe it  , do miss teasing Drago a bit though ( , maybe he will reappear soon ! ). Better to be interested in real live people than looking at coronation street fictional folk etc


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Interesting the spoiler doesn't work on my phone but does on the laptop. You see @Mo1959 for you I even fired up my laptop!


@classic33 has already shown the 'long way' of doing it. I am on my phone. Let me see if the menu version works... 



Spoiler: I think so... 



YES!!


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2022)

Walked down to other side of village to pick up the car.
He's done a good job on it - you'd never know it had been hit by a Transit van.
Came home 600 quid lighter.
Money well spent.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2022)

Spoiler tags from a phone... Click on the vertical row of 3 dots just to the right of the 'post image' icon. Then click on the icon of an eye with a diagonal bar across it.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> @classic33 has already shown the 'long way' of doing it. I am on my phone. Let me see if the menu version works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try  for blurred version


----------



## Chislenko (17 Feb 2022)

Three mile run completed, very slow on the way out into the wind and rain but a PB on a segment on the way back 🙂


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Try  for blurred version


The only trouble with those (inline spoiler blocks) is that my normal reaction is to think '_WTF is that!_', click on them, and discover that they are spoilers revealing something I didn't want to know in advance!


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The only trouble with those (inline spoiler blocks) is that my normal reaction is to think '_WTF is that!_', click on them, and discover that they are spoilers revealing something I didn't want to know in advance!


Resist you must...


No pleasing some folk.


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Feb 2022)

Afternoon folks  Think i'll do some painting so have been musing about colours...I used to go for really bright shades but have opted to start one room with a rather conservative 'Apricot White'....i guess thats outrageous compared to Magnolia 
Im very glad im not in my cabin with all the storms brewing up


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Feb 2022)

Evening all . Just dropped in to ask , as I am watching the end of todays stage of the tour of the algarve. 

Would anyone like to know who wins ? 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😀


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2022)

My mind is well and truly boggled... 

I was reading about tonal languages and watched a video about Mandarin Chinese. It was very interesting - four different ways of saying '_ma_', all having completely different meanings. One of those meanings _is_ in fact '_mother_', and another is '_horse_'. The implications of this are both potentially funny and scary. Imagine accidentally using the wrong tone and saying that you would like to ride a stable owner's mother!  

A 4 tone language sounds confusing enough to me but apparently Vietnamese has 6 tones (and one person was making a case for that actually being 8)... I watched an introductory Vietnamese video (which was explained in English!) but still didn't have a clue what was going on! 

I think if I were young again and had the acute hearing I had back then I would love to have a go at learning Mandarin, but now I can't even _hear _the differences between the tones, let alone understand them! 

Another thing occurred to me... Singing songs in tonal languages - how does _that_ work! The individual parts of words have to rise and fall in pitch to have the right meaning, so what happens when the words have to follow a tune?

Maybe I have too much time on my hands... 



Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all . Just dropped in to ask , as I am watching the end of todays stage of the tour of the algarve.
> 
> Would anyone like to know who wins ? 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😀



Ha ha - NO! I have actually been slacking and forgotten to watch any cycling recently, so that has reminded me to stick Eurosport on this evening.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2022)

It seems that the worst of the weather in Wales wil be in the south. We will miss the worst of it


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all . Just dropped in to ask , as I am watching the end of todays stage of the tour of the algarve.
> 
> Would anyone like to know who wins ? 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😀


Someone is going to get a slap


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Feb 2022)

An email from the council popped it to my inbox earlier to warn of tomorrows high winds. It asked that people not put their wheelie bins out as they are not doing collections and are focussing on any tree falls. Understandably they've closed both Piers and are warning people to avoid the quay, The lifting bridges will be assessed for safety though I can't imagine any yachties heading out. We've cancelled our planned visit to the Tap Room at the Brewery, there's always next week.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> An email from the council popped it to my inbox earlier to warn of tomorrows high winds. It asked that people not put their wheelie bins out as they are not doing collections and are focussing on any tree falls. Understandably they've closed both Piers and are warning people to avoid the quay, The lifting bridges will be assessed for safety though I can't imagine any yachties heading out.* We've cancelled our planned visit to the Tap Room at the Brewery, there's always next week.*


Just so long as it doesn't get blown away this week.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2022)

How do you do that blurring thing?


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> How do you do that blurring thing?


[ ISPOILER ] Like This? [ / ISPOILER ]
But without the spaces


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2022)

Like this?


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Like this?


 No, like this. 
Why did it fail?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2022)

Or...


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Or...
> 
> View attachment 631498







Where?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2022)

Reaches for phone...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2022)

And tries to remember how to do a screenshot!

PS Android 11, Pixel 5: Press Power & Volume Down together


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> And tries to remember how to do a screenshot!


Power and volume buttons at the same time?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2022)

Hmm, that isn't working!

Anyway... click the 3 dots next to the image icon, and then the mask icon on the far right.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2022)

Ah, press together, NOT one after the other!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Feb 2022)

Got Wordle sorted - only one letter off at line 3

then JUST got it on the VERY LAST line


my wife has just 'commented' that she did it in 3




is divorce expensive????
asking for a friend


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Got Wordle sorted - only one letter off at line 3
> 
> then JUST got it on the VERY LAST line
> 
> ...


Laying a patio is cheaper, as is putting a pond in.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Laying a patio is cheaper, as is putting a pond in.


I heard that planting endangered plants means they can;t dig that place up



not idea why that comes to mind


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I heard that planting endangered plants means they can;t dig that place up
> 
> 
> 
> not idea why that comes to mind


Dig the pond as a diversion.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Dig the pond as a diversion.


Sounds like a lot of manual labour

I am retired you know!!


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Sounds like a lot of manual labour
> 
> I am retired you know!!


Give you summat to do when you tidy your garden next week.

Hire a skid steer to do the digging.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2022)

Morning. Only just got Wordle on the last go this morning.

That’s the snow just started.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, I'm still in bed, it sounds like its wet and blowing a hoolie outside, should make my shopping trip entertaining, I'll probably use the car park, I usually park in Spon End and walk in through the subway when I go in the market, wordled in six this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Only just got Wordle on the last go this morning.
> 
> That’s the snow just started.


That shouldn't bother you as you will have already done a 6 mile walk


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2022)

I’ve chickened out of my walk. Just opened the door and popped my head out to see how it feels and it’s really not pleasant. 

Another cuppa and a bit more browsing.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2022)

Raining here but no serious winds as yet.
Been up since 0530 and was planning an Aldi dash but I just haven't got the energy.
Stay safe Dirk and others in the firing line.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2022)

Morning. It was calm here.jasr night. It's supposed.to get a bit hairy from now till lunchtime. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (18 Feb 2022)

Good morning all. 
Wordle in 6, just couldn't see it
Wordle 244 6/6

⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The wind is starting to get up, so an early dog walk, and then I have a few little jobs to do indoors which will keep me occupied for an hour or so. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2022)

Good Day. Woke at 6.00 after a really good sleep so I'm feeling very chipper. It was still with bright moonlight when I woke, now blowing a hoolie and very dark. Hatches battened down.

I have Quordled only getting the final word with a guess on the last line. I realise I need to change strategy. Next comment is not a clue. Also realised when looking at the keyboard I've been completely ignoring "Q," not even looking at it. for weeks! Weird.

Wordle? My 41st attempt today with one failure so far. This morning I am utterly and completely stumped! On line two I have got letters 1, 2, 5 and I simply cannot think of a word for line three which in anyway fits yet there HAS to be one. I'm going to leave it for a few hours.

Brekkie next.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
Not too blowy at the moment but it’s starting to build. Mrs Tenkaykev has cancelled this mornings trip to the gym and is planning a session on the turbo. The double decker bus to Swanage that crosses the chain ferry has been replaced with a single decker. Several years ago one of the chains snapped in bad weather and Sandbanks ferry almost became the IOW ferry! 
Stay safe folks ☕️👍


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. It was calm here.jasr night. It's supposed.to get a bit hairy from now till lunchtime.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Think around 11am to be at it’s worst there. Stay safe.

Iain over the road hasn’t gone to work yet. Maybe an outside job so not working in this. He is a joiner so just depends what he’s doing.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day. Woke at 6.00 after a really good sleep so I'm feeling very chipper. It was still with bright moonlight when I woke, now blowing a hoolie and very dark. Hatches battened down.
> 
> I have Quordled only getting the final word with a guess on the last line. I realise I need to change strategy. Next comment is not a clue. Also realised when looking at the keyboard I've been completely ignoring "Q," not even looking at it. for weeks! Weird.
> 
> ...


I seriously struggled today too and only just got it. I’m sure it’s a combination of luck, some strategy and also how your brain sees things.

I failed on Quordle again. Think it was the bottom left one that had me stumped.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I seriously struggled today too and only just got it. I’m sure it’s a combination of luck, some strategy and also how your brain sees things.
> 
> I failed on Quordle again. Think it was the bottom left one that had me stumped.


I was in deep trouble with Quordle. Bottom left I had three in the wrong places and nothing else, that was line 7 and then I remembered a word which was in a practice game I did yesterday and got it on line 8. That left me with a simple 50/50 guess for top right line 9. Win/lose. I got lucky.

Wordle for the first time I am totally stuck...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, just wet slushy stuff here.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, just wet slushy stuff here.


Not too much here yet. Iain just cleared the car windscreen a few minutes ago and it is covered already though. I think it might go off late morning.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Wordle in 4 this morning - am I alright to mention that?
Wind has started getting up in the last hour. Currently around 60 mph and forecast up to 88 mph by 11 am. It's rattling the windows and blowing the wheelie bins around at the moment.
Will go down the village later for Fish Friday at the Aggi.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2022)

Getting chilly sitting here but I’ve got my porridge. Just letting it cool slightly. Quaker Apple & Blueberry this morning. It’s rather nice.


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  just a couple more forms to fill in and im done  i wondered that i might end up on the streets because im allergic to form filling 
Weather doesnt look too bad out but not inspiring for going for a walk, guess i'll start on the apricot white


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2022)

Neighbour's just lost 4 ridge tiles off his roof.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Feb 2022)

Grey day and virtually no wind.

Must be worrying in other parts of the UK. 🙁


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2022)

Our power has just come back on. It went off about 30 minutes ago and Western Power said it should be back on by 12.30.
Think my clock's wrong.


----------



## pawl (18 Feb 2022)

It’s a tad breezy this morning My wind speed indicator; (plastic watering can) hasn’t moved.Must be in a shelter’s spot.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Feb 2022)

Looking out of the bedroom window and spotted the neighbour over the road has just lost a fence panel. I saw it detach itself and blow into the road. It's not a big panel and I did ( briefly ) consider venturing out to rescue it and put it in his garden, but common sense prevailed.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2022)

It was quote nice here earlier. The su was shining yada yada yada. Now the sky has darkened, it's raining, and we have had a few gusts.

The internet went off for a couple of minutes as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2022)

Snow has gone off but it’s all slushy. Glass of water and banana to keep me going.  Hoping I might find the motivation to walk later.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> It’s a tad breezy this morning My wind speed indicator; (plastic watering can) hasn’t moved.Must be in a shelter’s spot.



So far all fence panels here are intact, I have one casualty so far, the felting on the shed roof, I'm going to have to have it added to the list of jobs I've got.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Wordle in 4 this morning - *am I alright to mention that?*
> Wind has started getting up in the last hour. Currently around 60 mph and forecast up to 88 mph by 11 am. It's rattling the windows and blowing the wheelie bins around at the moment.
> Will go down the village later for Fish Friday at the Aggi.


No because I'm still completely stuffed, stuck, baffled, bamboozled and telling me you finished in four is no help whatsoever!!!! 😄😄😄


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> No because I'm still completely stuffed, stuck, baffled, bamboozled and telling me you finished in four is no help whatsoever!!!! 😄😄😄


…..and we’re not even allowed to give you a clue


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2022)

Neighbour's fence just blew down - it wasn't in very good condition anyway.
I've lost the new cover that I bought for my garden bench and the bench has blown over.
Think we're at the height of the storm right now. It's howling out there. 
Fingers crossed that we have no more damage.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> …..and we’re not even allowed to give you a clue


Very tempting though!!!


I was very confused - obvious when I thought of it but I just missed the correct letters


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2022)

Basically in Lancashire it's raining. That's it!

Now on the energy front. Three nights in a row Mrs P has commented "Did you know the heating is still on?" The CH is a sensitive subject in our house largely because Mrs P touches a radiator and bases her remarks on this result. My requests she looks at the thermostat or even in the (friggin')** kitchen cupboard to see if the little red light is indicating on or off usually results in what we might call a "stressful marital exchange!" So my response is usually "I'll just go and check."

Anyway "Did you know the heating is till on?" suggests Mrs P thinks it should be off. This is good news. To help reduce our consumption I've turned the thermostat down by 1C and changed the programme to start 15 minutes later and switch off 15 minutes earlier - this should save 75 minutes/day. We shall see what happens..........................................

...........................and if any of you breathe a word of this I will be round to have a chat! 


**(this is what I think as opposed to actually say)


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Feb 2022)

As far as wind goes - I think the big stuff is due soon - you can see it moving this was on Windy

some clever people on the local paper are saying it is all a hoax and we are stupid for believing it!!

it's a puzzle whetehr to believe the comments section of the local paper or all the qualified meteorologists in the Met Office


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2022)

I've got a French word which fits but I'm damned if I can think of an English one. If this turns out to be an Americanism I'm going to be very, very, very cross. 

No hints please, I have to do this!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> As far as wind goes - I think the big stuff is due soon - you can see it moving this was on Windy
> 
> some clever people on the local paper are saying it is all a hoax and we are stupid for believing it!!
> 
> it's a puzzle whetehr to believe the comments section of the local paper or all the qualified meteorologists in the Met Office


Although, I do think the Met Office maybe overdo the warnings these days after getting into hot water many years ago for not putting out an alert for something didn’t they?


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Basically in Lancashire it's raining. That's it!
> 
> Now on the energy front. Three nights in a row Mrs P has commented "Did you know the heating is still on?" The CH is a sensitive subject in our house largely because Mrs P touches a radiator and bases her remarks on this result. My requests she looks at the thermostat or even in the (friggin')** kitchen cupboard to see if the little red light is indicating on or off usually results in what we might call a "stressful marital exchange!" So my response is usually "I'll just go and check."
> 
> ...



We had some problems earlier this year, I'd turn the heating off at the end of the day and half way through the night it'd switch itself back on, I replaced the batteries in the electrical unit on the wall in the lounge and its not happened since.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Feb 2022)

Think the rain has arrived - and the wind judging by the hammering against the front windows!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Basically in Lancashire it's raining. That's it!
> 
> Now on the energy front. Three nights in a row Mrs P has commented "Did you know the heating is still on?" The CH is a sensitive subject in our house largely because Mrs P touches a radiator and bases her remarks on this result. My requests she looks at the thermostat or even in the (friggin')** kitchen cupboard to see if the little red light is indicating on or off usually results in what we might call a "stressful marital exchange!" So my response is usually "I'll just go and check."
> 
> ...




Off with your head. That's a hanging offense


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2022)

Yes!!!!!! I've wasted most of the morning on this So obvious when you see it.

Wordle 244 3/6

🟩⬛⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2022)

Close to snow now.....


----------



## Chislenko (18 Feb 2022)

Don't think I'll be able to carry on with my dwarf wall for a while!!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2022)

Turned quite nasty about 11.30 as rain got heavier and wind got stronger. Seems to be easing off now but still gusting......I guess 25-30 mph.
Maybe spoke too soon. As I type the wind is picking up .


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2022)

Shite...............Mrs P has just asked why the heating hasn't come on!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Feb 2022)

Getting very windy here - but the rain seems to have eased off


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Feb 2022)

I've just been watching the live feed from a YouTube channel that monitors landings at Heathrow. It's a tad hairy, 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPQh1FrbOc0


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Off with your head. That's a hanging offense


Make your mind up!
Do you want to beheah him or string him up?


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Shite...............Mrs P has just asked why the heating hasn't come on!


Short power outage has knocked the timer, no longer called a clock, out. You're waiting to see if it goes again, rather than reset it only for it to go again.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Feb 2022)

I keep getting distracted by the passion fruit foliage getting blown away from the fence and tapping on the Patio door windows. It's a bit " Day of the Triffids ". Perhaps I should just open the door and accept my fate...


----------



## mikeIow (18 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Although, I do think the Met Office maybe overdo the warnings these days after getting into hot water many years ago for not putting out an alert for something didn’t they?


Well.....record 122mph winds on the IOW might seem fair reason to have some warnings!!
DD was due to drive from Manchester to Northumberland later this evening...we have persuaded her that might be a bad idea, put it off until tomorrow morning!
I was driving from Northampton to Brighton for a wedding at the weekend on the Great Storm of 1987......the 3 hour journey took many hours more, with roads closed all over the place by fallen trees. The night Sevenoaks became Oneoak.....nightmare!


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2022)

Wind seems to be dropping off a bit now. Only around 60 mph at the moment.
Been down the village and picked up fish and chips from Squires, as the Aggi isn't open until 4 pm due to the weather.


----------



## GM (18 Feb 2022)

I see the 02 Dome has taken a battering, mind you it is 22 years old now.....


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Feb 2022)

GM said:


> I see the 02 Dome has taken a battering, mind you it is 22 years old now.....
> 
> View attachment 631621


I did wonder if any of the fabric had been replaced over the years or if it was the usual " never any money for maintenance " shortsightedness.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2022)

Wind getting stronger.
Conservatory roof is making seriously ominous noises........we have made plans for what to do if it suddenly disappears.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Wind getting stronger.
> Conservatory roof is making seriously ominous noises........we have made plans for what to do if it suddenly disappears.


If I see it I'll let you know!


----------



## GM (18 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I did wonder if any of the fabric had been replaced over the years or if it was the usual " never any money for maintenance " shortsightedness.




I wondered that too when we walked across it about 6 years ago. It seemed a heavy gauge material, but I suppose it has a lifespan....


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Make your mind up!
> Do you want to beheah him or string him up?




Could be both. Get. The hanging wrong and it could be beheading. A twofor


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2022)

Short wander round the town done just for some fresh air. Pavements in the side streets are still slushy and the temperature is falling with frost forecast tonight. It’ll maybe be icy in the morning.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2022)

Our good friends next door but one just went outside to rescue their wheelie bin. At that exact moment their next door neighbour's trailer was blown backwards in to our friends' car. The trailer wheels were chocked with large stones. Both very bad luck and good luck. The bloke who owns the trailer was at home so they were able to show him straight away as he wouldn't have believed our friends if they had told him sometime later......he's that sort of person.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2022)

I see GB are guaranteed at least a silver medal having made the curling final. At last. I thought we were going to leave with nothing.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Feb 2022)

I've just watched Born Free


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> If I see it I'll let you know!


You will recognise it. Its a polycarbonate type stuff with brown pvc bits.
Oh, and its got 3 pairs of MrsDs knickers hanging off it.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2022)

I tried my first Quordle this afternoon, and failed miserably, only got one word,  I shall have to try again.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I tried my first Quordle this afternoon, and failed miserably, only got one word,  I shall have to try again.


I've found it needs a different strategy to Wordle.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just watched Born Free


Elsa?


----------



## numbnuts (18 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Elsa?


----------



## Chislenko (18 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Elsa?



One of the two chaps that raised "The Harrod's Lion Cub passed recently.

The scene where a few years later the lion runs up and hugs him is incredible, bet he was thinking "This could end one of two ways!!"


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Feb 2022)

Just catching up with the BBC news from down south, best wishes to those affected.


----------



## Paulus (18 Feb 2022)

GM said:


> I see the 02 Dome has taken a battering, mind you it is 22 years old now.....
> 
> View attachment 631621


Wasn't it supposed to be a temporary structure anyway? I'm sure it was to be dismantled after a couple of years.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2022)

We have lost 2 fence panels and a post in the front garden. Not checked the side garden, that can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Feb 2022)

We had a bit of hail earlier


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had a bit of hail earlier


Keeps on trying to snow here. Cools down a bit tonight and it should be white in the morning.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2022)

Lots of power outages in North Devon.
Fortunately, we're not (currently) affected.

https://flipboard.com/article/storm...age-in-north-devon/f-4ed485a58f/devonlive.com


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

Good Morning world. How are we today? I have Wordled in four - happy - and successfully Quordled. Good. Today will be some household admin this morning followed by footie this afternoon. The tension continues to mount on match days - see the Football Thread if you're at all interested!! 

How about this for today's weather? It's still blowing a gale now and the forecast says:

09.00 rain
11.00 heavy rain
12.00 snow
14.00 mist
16.00 fog
21.00 heavy rain till 16.00 Sunday

Oh and for good measure chuck in yellow warnings for ice, wind, rain. Come on weather gods give us a break!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Feb 2022)

Morning. We have cold and dry. Hovering close to freezing just now so a low level walk as I suspect the hill walk will be icy.

Wordle was easier today but too many options still meant it took 5. I might try Quordle later.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. We have cold and dry. Hovering close to freezing just now so a low level walk as I suspect the hill walk will be icy.
> 
> Wordle was easier today but too many options still meant it took 5. I might try Quordle later.


We had the same pattern, at that point it becomes pure luck. I got lucky with my choice today.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2022)

Good morning all.
Cold and dark here. Max of 6° forecast.
I will inspect our broken/missing fence later though I suspect it will need a pro' to sort it.
A TV day beckons .


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2022)

Morning. Cold and wet here. Weather ap says 4 deg and feels like -1 and I can well believe that.

Thankfully we missed the worst of the winds yesterday. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (19 Feb 2022)

Good morning all.
Fortunately it a lot calmer outside today, but rain forecast for later.
Only one fence panel down, I will inspect it later to see if it's damaged. 

Wordle in 4 .

Might get a pootle in on the velo later.

Happy days.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2022)

Good morning people, wordle in 6, its dry cold and bright but still a bit windy, rain forecast to arrive about ten, my bimble has been called of, why is it you feel worse when you've slept all night, last night was the first time I've slept through in months and I feel out of sorts this morning.


----------



## Chief Broom (19 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  Onward with the painting, gives me something to do with the weather like it is. Just had a letter from the council awarding me a 100 squids towards decorating costs, thats better than a poke in the eye 
Commiserations to those who've suffered storm damage, its been relatively quiet here but expect something will be along.....


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2022)

From my memories on facebook this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
It’s calm and clear at the moment, will head out for a walk before the weather turns again about 11:00.
Mrs Tenkaykev realised she booked the train tickets for the middle leg of our trip up to Edinburgh for the wrong day🤔 fortunately spotted it in time and was able to change tickets without any extra cost. 
Stay safe folks ☕️🤞👍


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

@Chief Broom apologies I forgot to say how pleased I was to read you're housing situation has improved so much. 👍


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> It’s calm and clear at the moment, will head out for a walk before the weather turns again about 11:00.
> Mrs Tenkaykev realised she booked the train tickets for the middle leg of our trip up to Edinburgh for the wrong day🤔 fortunately spotted it in time and was able to change tickets without any extra cost.
> Stay safe folks ☕️🤞👍


Friend of mine did a similar thing with a ferry crossing to France. He, wife, three children arrived at Dover to be greeted with "Sorry, you're late your sailing was yesterday." 

Apparently the atmosphere thawed on day eight of their holiday.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> From my memories on facebook this morning.
> 
> View attachment 631690


WOT? No GT85?


----------



## Chief Broom (19 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Chief Broom apologies I forgot to say how pleased I was to read you're housing situation has improved so much. 👍


Thanks Paul  not a moment too soon with the weather like it is. My humble council house feels like an upmarket hotel compared to my rickety old cabin!


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Off down to the caravan storage yard this morning to check that my van is OK.
Not much planned after that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Onward with the painting, gives me something to do with the weather like it is. Just had a letter from the council awarding me a 100 squids towards decorating costs, thats better than a poke in the eye
> Commiserations to those who've suffered storm damage, its been relatively quiet here but expect something will be along.....


That’s good news. I’ve been putting off painting the lounge and kitchen but will crack on with it soon. I think it was on one of the sub forums here that paint was being discussed, and Leyland paints were being recommended, apparently it’s what a lot of professional painters use. Having previously purchased paint that was like water I’ll be looking for a high quality.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Feb 2022)

Back from my wander. What a difference 24 hours makes. Cold but absolutely gorgeous. Dry and no wind.

Out of curiosity I zoomed in on the route when I got back and gps is so accurate these days you can see where I walked a few feet up the banking to watch the birds on the little ponds.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2022)

still raining. A couple of garden seats have ended up in odd places after the storm .


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> still raining. A couple of garden seats have ended up in odd places after the storm .


Our bench blew over, still looking for the cover.

Wordle in 3 this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Friend of mine did a similar thing with a ferry crossing to France. He, wife, three children arrived at Dover to be greeted with "Sorry, you're late your sailing was yesterday."
> 
> Apparently the atmosphere thawed on day eight of their holiday.


That’s funny, but not funny. I did it myself on one train journey. Ticket inspector glanced at the ticket and said thank you, then did a double take and said the tickets were for the following day😮 strange thing was we’d reserved seats which we were occupying and no one had said that they were their seats. Had to pay full fare, so an expensive lesson.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> *That’s funny*, but not funny. I did it myself on one train journey. Ticket inspector glanced at the ticket and said thank you, then did a double take and said the tickets were for the following day😮 strange thing was we’d reserved seats which we were occupying and no one had said that they were their seats. Had to pay full fare, so an expensive lesson.


Yes, we laughed at many social gatherings with them and other close friends. It has to be close friends.

Re Leyland paints. I would echo recommendations.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2022)

Found my fence panel........it had blown out of the garden and across the drive. I think the post is shot but will check when this naff weather has gone.
Raining now AND it is still very cold.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

This post does NOT relate to today's Wordle or Quordle.

@12boy in the UK the word "spunk" means courageous or brave and is slang for semen. Does it have the same slang meaning in the US? I'm asking because I've read "wench," "slave," and "lynch" are considered offensive.

Also do you guys use "ralph" in anyway other than as a name?

Both have been answers in recent Quordles.


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Feb 2022)

Morning all . My day is going to be similar to Dirk’s. The difference is I will be going to the sailing club to check my boat .
Oh I won’t be having a pub lunch either 😂😀

Ps it’s been a few years since I have been ‘ Ralph’ and have to say ‘ hello in the big white telephone’ 😂😂😂😂


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2022)

Though I managed the Wordle in 6 I've failed on the Quordle, I got 3 out of the 4, I got down to needing the last word with 1 go left and guessed the wrong word, it was the first word that got me, it was one that I hadn't heard for years and had forgotten, I needed help online and it took too many goes to get it.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Though I managed the Wordle in 6 I've failed on the Quordle, I got 3 out of the 4, I got down to needing the last word with 1 go left and guessed the wrong word, it was the first word that got me, it was one that I hadn't heard for years and had forgotten, I needed help online and it took too many goes.


I actually got the first word ok but failed on two others but I tried to rattle through it too quickly. Good fun though.


----------



## GM (19 Feb 2022)

Morning all...We just had a power cut, only lasted for about 10 minutes but I've got reset all the clocks now. 

Wordle in 3....I also like doing Worldle...

#Worldle #29 3/6 (100%)
🟩🟩🟨⬜⬜↙️
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟨↙️
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🎉
https://worldle.teuteuf.fr

@Chief Broom I think you were really lucky to get out of your cabin, your new home sounds much better. Hope the decorating goes well


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from my wander. What a difference 24 hours makes. Cold but absolutely gorgeous. Dry and no wind.
> 
> Out of curiosity I zoomed in on the route when I got back and gps is so accurate these days you can see where I walked a few feet up the banking to watch the birds on the little ponds.
> View attachment 631693


Duck for dinner tomorrow?
Wouldn't it have been easier/safer to stay on the path.


----------



## Chief Broom (19 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That’s good news. I’ve been putting off painting the lounge and kitchen but will crack on with it soon. I think it was on one of the sub forums here that paint was being discussed, and Leyland paints were being recommended, apparently it’s what a lot of professional painters use. Having previously purchased paint that was like water I’ll be looking for a high quality.





GM said:


> Morning all...We just had a power cut, only lasted for about 10 minutes but I've got reset all the clocks now.
> 
> Wordle in 3....I also like doing Worldle...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the well wishes folks  im certainly a happy bunny in my new place and the neighbours are friendly and quiet too!  Re- paint Up here its not a case of selecting the best quality its more like has the corner hardware shop actually got any  Ive finished up my tin of Dulux Apricot White and now have to wait until the shop orders some in so i can complete the wall.....they'll probably not or get Plum Surprise or summ'et....Ah well at least its fruity themed


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2022)

GM said:


> Morning all...We just had a power cut, only lasted for about 10 minutes but I've got reset all the clocks now.
> 
> Wordle in 3....I also like doing Worldle...
> 
> ...



If you like Wordle have a go at Quordle.

https://www.quordle.com/?mode=daily#/practice


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Though I managed the Wordle in 6 I've failed on the Quordle, I got 3 out of the 4, I got down to needing the last word with 1 go left and guessed the wrong word, it was the first word that got me, it was one that I hadn't heard for years and had forgotten, I needed help online and it took too many goes to get it.


When I got into doing cryptic crosswords I needed to check the odd word to see if it exists. I did some research and found the Chambers dictionary and thesaurus apps were highly recommended so I bought them for my phone. They are really good for crosswords and would be for Wordle too. I haven't yet tried to look up a word that the apps don't know.

For those who have never tried cryptics - it is often possible to deduce an answer without knowing the word. For example, one I just did... _Sailor, unaccompanied, finds shellfish (7)_ I already had one letter from another answer --A---- I deduced that the word was ABALONE but I had never heard of it so I checked the dictionary app. Correct!

I only use the dictionary to find words if I am completely stuck on a crossword. Normally, I use it to check spellings or words I don't know.

It is snowing here today. It was unpleasant yesterday so I stayed in. I don't think the winds were strong enough to do much damage though. I will go out to the shops later and check around.

I spoke to my sister in Devon yesterday. She lost some roof tiles in the previous storm (Dudley) and they had been fixed. She didn't think there was more damage yesterday. When I go out later if the snow hasn't settled I will look up at _my_ roof to see if it looks OK. (Just took a quick look out of the window and roof watch is postponed until Todmorden rootops are actually visible again rather than being carpets of snow!)

I am supposed to be travelling on Monday. I will have to make sure the trains are running properly. If not, I might delay by a day or two.

I am staying in bed a while longer until the heating has done its job. It is still a bit nippy in the house.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Feb 2022)

Mrs SD does Lewdle:

https://www.lewdlegame.com/


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2022)

The rain has stopped (for now).

We may well have chicken curry with rice today.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

Just over the top of the telephone pole, you can see the road.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

Snow arrived at 10.30ish and getting heavier. I can see the game being called off.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Snow arrived at 10.30ish and getting heavier. I can see the game being called off.


Look on the bright side, your team can't loose.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Look on the bright side, your team can't loose.


Given the conditions I'm half hoping it is called off. Trouble is if we don't play and win, QPR will go above us if they win. Winning is the only solution!

Sorry I probably bore you all half to death. Such is my life. Some of you probably wake up thinking "Oh God, it's Saturday. Paul will be over-excited. Again!"


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Feb 2022)

Hello all
miserably rainy out today - but not much wind

Only thing that has happened in the garden is that the blue recycling bin had moved over 1 foot away from the wall!!!!
Don't think I need to report that to the insurance.

quite lucky in that - I think we are a bit sheltered from the wind by the houses and the trees at the bottom of the garden
of course, if one of the trees had blown down that would cease to be an advantage!


----------



## mikeIow (19 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Mrs SD does Lewdle:
> 
> https://www.lewdlegame.com/


I was disappointed with how few words I knew for that one 🤣
Quite enjoying Quordle now…3 out of 4 so far, I’ve given up on Wordle now!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Feb 2022)

Afternoon all, cold but bright here, not much wind, lots of ice about first thing. Went for a little spin on my Thorn, very pleasant, very glad of the studded tyres though. First few daffodils starting to appear. (Do they count as daffodils if they are just the little ones ?)


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Feb 2022)

Wandered up to the shops before the rain set in, the weather is filthy, gusty driving rain. The cycle lanes at the sides of the main roads are littered with tree debris, twigs and small pieces of dead wood. I make a point of removing the occasional piece of debris that I see when walking down from the shops, but this lot needs a visit from the gutter cleaning machine.


----------



## gavroche (19 Feb 2022)

Hello every one. 
Weather is rather mixed at the moment with intermittent showers so I set off to go to Lidl 300 metres away, on foot, in dry weather. Got out of the shop and it was raining so I got very wet on the way back. 
Mrs G is now in North Devon at our daughter's , until next Sunday when I will pick her up near Stoke at our other daughter. She is getting a lift back from Bideford to Stoke with the daughter she is staying with at the moment. 
So a week on my own with just Molly for company.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Thanks for the well wishes folks  im certainly a happy bunny in my new place and the neighbours are friendly and quiet too!  Re- paint Up here its not a case of selecting the best quality its more like has the corner hardware shop actually got any  Ive finished up my tin of Dulux Apricot White and now have to wait until the shop orders some in so i can complete the wall.....they'll probably not or get Plum Surprise or summ'et....Ah well at least its fruity themed


Good to see things are looking up.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The rain has stopped (for now).
> 
> We may well have chicken curry with rice today.


Any particular curry ?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Any particular curry ?




A do it yourself mild chicken curry using Wing Yip curry paste.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> A do it yourself mild chicken curry using Win You curry paste.


Nice.
I do enjoy a curry.
Never heard of that curry paste.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Nice.
> I do enjoy a curry.
> Never heard of that curry paste.




You can get it from Amazon. It's a Brum based company


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2022)

Bugger! Postponed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You can get it from Amazon. It's a Brum based company


I see they also do a Goldfish curry sauce 🤔


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Bugger! Postponed.


Gives them time to field a half decent team.


----------



## 12boy (19 Feb 2022)

Ralph is a name, not often used these days. Spunky is feisty, undaunted and so forth. Having read a British book or two I would recognize the other meanings in context. I won't provide the common words we use as they may not pass censorship. I am still unclear as to what will or will not in this forum.
Starting Saturday we are going to get some funky weather with wind and snow. By Tuesday the daytime high will be -19c and the low that night -29 C. Naked bike day, anyone? The next week will have an endoscopy and I hope the weather might be a bit nicer. These kind of cold spells are why we don't have a lot of termites in these parts.
Be well and safe.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Feb 2022)

Another walk done which took much longer than expected as I made the mistake of stopping to speak to a guy with a rifle to ask what he was shooting, type of rifle, etc. Nearly an hour later the fecker hadn't stopped talking!  By a stroke of luck, my old neighbour phoned so I was able to get away.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another walk done which took much longer than expected as I made the mistake of stopping to speak to a guy with a rifle to ask what he was shooting, type of rifle, etc. Nearly an hour later the fecker hadn't stopped talking!  By a stroke of luck, my old neighbour phoned so I was able to get away.



Some years ago on the Fairfield Horseshoe a guy tagged on for ages and ages and ages - I changed route in the end just to get rid.


----------



## gavroche (19 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another walk done which took much longer than expected as I made the mistake of stopping to speak to a guy with a rifle to ask what he was shooting, type of rifle, etc. Nearly an hour later the fecker hadn't stopped talking!  By a stroke of luck, my old neighbour phoned so I was able to get away.


Are you sure it wasn't @Drago ?


----------



## postman (19 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I still sometimes find myself converting prices just for fun


I just mutter how much is that pint,how much.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Some years ago on the Fairfield Horseshoe a guy tagged on for ages and ages and ages - I changed route in the end just to get rid.


Haha... I met a girl once that wouldn't stop talking.
Been married 54 years now and nothing has changed


----------



## numbnuts (19 Feb 2022)

I've not posted today .....I did press all the "like" buttons though 
Maybe something will happen tomorrow and I'll post it then.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've not posted today .....I did press all the "like" buttons though
> Maybe something will happen tomorrow and I'll post it then.


You could have said if the wheelie bin/fence/tree(s) were blown away overnight.

Let me guess, you slept and missed it all.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Feb 2022)

My wife's son brought the kids round this afternoon for a visit

We got talking about Wordle

He said he had heard of it but only did it a couple of times - at which point the baby, who is just starting to walk, came to me and wanted to say hello
a few minutes later I heard - "Done it"
Bar Steward had completed in in only a few minutes


and his mother is no better - she beats me most days!! (stop sniggering at the back!!!)


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> My wife's son brought the kids round this afternoon for a visit
> 
> We got talking about Wordle
> 
> ...


I don’t take long over it either. Two or three minutes max unless I’m really stuck. I would probably do it better if I did slow down a bit instead of rushing through it.

Just watched an old Midsomer Murders as there’s nothing else on. Another one right after it, but it wasn’t one of the better ones so just switched off instead.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am supposed to be travelling on Monday. I will have to make sure the trains are running properly. If not, I might delay by a day or two.


I _WILL _wait... I saw a news report showing some chaos on the railways - trains in the wrong places, tracks being checked, powerlines to be repaired etc. I'll travel on Tuesday instead to give the rail companies another day to sort things out.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2022)

Well, my caravan seems intact. Did a thorough inspection and all OK.
Car's going in tomorrow to have a brake service, so it will be ready for towing again this season.
Caravan booked in for a valet next week and the car shortly afterwards.
Roll on Spring/Summer.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2022)

Contains swearing.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 631807
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer roight there.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t take long over it either. Two or three minutes max unless I’m really stuck. I would probably do it better if I did slow down a bit instead of rushing through it.
> 
> Just watched an old Midsomer Murders as there’s nothing else on. Another one right after it, but it wasn’t one of the better ones so just switched off instead.



It usually takes me between 15 and 30 minutes.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 631807
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I didn't realise that you could blur images too!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Feb 2022)

Is anyone else feeling insecure

OK OK OK - I know I'm not good with words and spelling

as some may have noticed from my posts - they certainly have on anther forum!!! - 

but I tend to take quite a while over Wordle and cannot see it until - IT IS THERE


Nerdle is better - but I am better of I have paper and pen as well - so I can see it the way I need it


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Feb 2022)

Joy. We are back to rain and wind 

Rushed through Wordle again and stupidly forgot to use a letter that I already knew was correct so 4 for me but only took barely a minute. 

I suppose I’ll have to brave this weather if I want a bit of exercise and fresh air.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2022)

Good morning. Wet and windy here. I've been awake too long. I have no plans for the day yet other than attempting a snooze when my brew is finished.

I've Quordled and Wordled in five today. Three choices after line three.

@ebikeerwidnes Wordle usually takes me 5-6 minutes though I did get stuck for hours a few days ago. I think it's a question of strategy and seeing patterns. I see letter patterns very quickly, I don't know why, and it's a big advantage. For example in the Saturday Guardian there is a word wheel containing nine letters. I can usually see the word instantly but if I get stuck it's very hard. I still haven't solved yesterday's and earlier this week it took me hours to see "dodge" despite having d**ge!!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Joy. We are back to rain and wind
> 
> Rushed through Wordle again and stupidly forgot to use a letter that I already knew was correct so 4 for me but only took barely a minute.
> 
> I suppose I’ll have to brave this weather if I want a bit of exercise and fresh air.


Tell you what Mo I think I'm fast but the times you sometimes mention are astonishing. 👏


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Tell you what Mo I think I'm fast but the times you sometimes mention are astonishing. 👏


I’ll try Quordle later when I’m on the big screen as the 4 grids don’t show up on the ipad without scrolling which makes it harder. Rushing through it is my usual reason for failing. Lol.


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2022)

Good morning all from a grey windy Barnet. 

Wordle in 4, generally takes me about 5 minutes, this morning was 2

The fortnightly Sainsbury's delivery will be here later which is about today's highlight. 

Have fun everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ll try Quordle later when I’m on the big screen as the 4 grids don’t show up on the ipad without scrolling which makes it harder. Rushing through it is my usual reason for failing. Lol.


Yes, I have that difficulty on my phone with Quordle. Just done a practice Quordle - one American spelling and two words without vowels.  The no vowel words make it very easy.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2022)

Daylight. Heaving with rain. Blowing a gale. Time to light the stove, eat breakfast and hunker down for the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2022)

Morning. Another horrible night of high wind and rain. Blew a couple of plants over. Still blowing a hoolie here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
Back at work last night. Repairing a very large DC motor. My colleague and I were struggling to get the end shield on to the shaft and kept trapping the carbon brushes. 
The above, of course, is the content of a very vivid dream, and usually a subconscious message that I need to give him a call and catch up. We worked together for over thirty years, became great friends and supported each other through life’s ups and downs. 
It’s grey and blowy at the moment, will dress up warm and head out soon as I’m getting restless. 
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2022)

Good morning people, cold, wet under foot and a bit blowy here, wordled in four this morning, took about 25 minutes, I changed my start word today, got nothing on my first word and one letter in the wrong place on the second word, I didn't think I'd do it and was surprised when I got it in four, family round later, I've now seen some pictures of our grandson, he isn't home and it'll be a few weeks yet.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t take long over it either. Two or three minutes max unless I’m really stuck. I would probably do it better if I did slow down a bit instead of rushing through it.
> 
> Just watched an old Midsomer Murders as there’s nothing else on.  Another one right after it, but it wasn’t one of the better ones so just switched off instead.



How do you manage wordle in a couple of minutes? I need a couple of minutes just to get started.


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Still blowing a good bit out there. Not forcast to calm down until Tuesday.
Off to the Aggi for Sunday lunch later.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2022)

I don't have a wordle


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2022)

From my Facebook memories this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Feb 2022)

We have rain and wind but I got out for a little jog. I had to have a couple of little walk breaks today as I was struggling. I haven't been running enough lately. Must try and manage two to three times per week and see if it gets a bit easier again. As hard as it is, I always feel good after a run.

A decent night of telly to look forward to later.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Feb 2022)

Ooooo. The women curlers got gold! Well done ladies!


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2022)

Wordle in 2 minutes and 2 attempts today.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2022)

Another one from facebook this morning, Lol


----------



## pawl (20 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Another one from facebook this morning, Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 631859






Was that Dominic Culmmings in Barnard Castle before his visit to Specsavers


----------



## pawl (20 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, cold, wet under foot and a bit blowy here, wordled in four this morning, took about 25 minutes, I changed my start word today, got nothing on my first word and one letter in the wrong place on the second word, I didn't think I'd do it and was surprised when I got it in four, family round later, I've now seen some pictures of our grandson, he isn't home yet and it'll be a few weeks yet.




Hope the little lad is progressing well.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Hope the little lad is progressing well.



He is thank you.


----------



## pawl (20 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 631807
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cleaned my specs twice before I realised I had to touch the screen to bring it into focus


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2022)

My son's washing machine is broken and my grandson needs some washing done so he is coming here from aber to get me to do it, so I have gone from grans taxis to grans washing machine


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Feb 2022)

I had a quick walk round for a few bits and pieces from the supermarket while it was bright. Well timed as it's battering down again. 

Another cuppa while I browse and play games.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2022)

A pal woke me up 'early' by texting me before 09:00. My phone is only a few cms from my head while I sleep so I can hear the alarm, but it means that notification sounds also wake me. 3.5 hours sleep isn't enough even for me! Don't know whether to just stay awake now and doze later, or try to get another hour or two in. 

Managed to finish another Times Quick Cryptic at 04:45. 2 clues foxed me for hours but answers suddenly came to me... 

_Tr__ack about boy and female, romantically attached (6, 3)_ Answer: SPOKEN FOR 

_Pick up king, then knight (5)_ Answer: LEARN 

Can't sleep now. Will doze later. Trying to psych myself up to going out into horrid weather for supplies!


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> A pal woke me up 'early' by texting me before 09:00. My phone is only a few cms from my head while I sleep so I can hear the alarm, but it means that notification sounds also wake me. 3.5 hours sleep isn't enough even for me! Don't know whether to just stay awake now and doze later, or try to get another hour or two in.
> 
> Managed to finish another Times Quick Cryptic at 04:45. 2 clues foxed me for hours but answers suddenly came to me...
> 
> ...


I have my phone set to " Do Not Disturb " between 9:30pm and 7:30am. There's an option to select contacts who can override the settings which I do for close family, plus the option to allow phone calls from close contacts who 'phone three times in quick succession.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2022)

We have musical chairs going on In the garden again. They are moving around again.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Feb 2022)

Hello all.
I popped in earlier but was not up to posting.
Trying to wake myself up as we have to be at the pub for 1500 (my belated 75th birthday bash).......14 of us expected.
Have tbh.......they are all coming back here but I am not really up to it.


----------



## GM (20 Feb 2022)

Morning all...Still getting the hang of Quordle, trying a few practice goes first. @Mo1959 I use my ipad for it, turning it round portrait way.

#Worldle #30 3/6 (100%)
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜↖️
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜↗️
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🎉
https://worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I have my phone set to " Do Not Disturb " between 9:30pm and 7:30am. There's an option to select contacts who can override the settings which I do for close family, plus the option to allow phone calls from close contacts who 'phone three times in quick succession.


Same - except I do DND from 6pm to 9am apart from very close contacts. 

Never heard of the 3 rings thing.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2022)

Still hissing down. We are having hot dogs today


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Feb 2022)

Just getting out of bed. 

Hissing down and foul out there. 

Had a long Kindle & Cuddle session this morning. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2022)

I did end up dozing off so I have had another hour of sleep. I will do my shopping, have a mug of tea and some porridge, then doze again. 

I want to do some more work on my game. Mr Wardle making a biggish fortune from Wordle is inspiring me to finish my magnum opus to then release it to a desperately avoidant audience! 

Having a mind feeling like it is clogged with cold soup does _NOT_ aid creativity! 



Tenkaykev said:


> I have my phone set to " Do Not Disturb " between 9:30pm and 7:30am. There's an option to select contacts who can override the settings which I do for close family, plus the option to allow phone calls from close contacts who 'phone three times in quick succession.


I knew about DND but was worried that I might miss something important. The exceptions sound useful. Will sort that out before my next proper sleep. 

Well, 1 pm... It is time to get up - I need to catch the shop before it shuts!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Feb 2022)

Wet and windy and cold here - or I assume it is cold - it looks cold
but I haven;t been out 

Done Wordle in 3 - used a different start word for a change and it proved to be lucky (that's not clue - just in case!)


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Wet and windy and cold here - or I assume it is cold - it looks cold
> but I haven;t been out
> 
> Done Wordle in 3 - used a different start word for a change and it proved to be lucky (that's not clue - just in case!)


I’ve long since forgotten what the word was! 

Still wet and windy here. I would quite like a walk but it will need to be full waterproofs if I do. Probably guarantees the sun will come out.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2022)

I can't see my grandson Coming today as the weather is so bad.

He will just have to spend money at the Uni launderette


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2022)

Well the stupid boy is on his way here


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Feb 2022)

We are at the 'rain hammering against the window' phase here


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2022)

Good afternoon all. 
It has been raining for 5 hours or thereabouts. So another indoors day. I have the cycling on the telly, and a couple of bottles of ale to keep me company


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Feb 2022)

I know where the one garden chair is but the other one has disappeared al together


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I know where the one garden chair is but the other one has disappeared al together


Get out there and don't give up until you find and return it safe and sound.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> We are at the 'rain hammering against the window' phase here


That started around half nine last night here. You might have too much wax in yer earlugs to have noticed before!


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2022)

Anbody been making bread/fruit cakes today?


----------



## rustybolts (20 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anbody been making bread/fruit cakes today?


Numbnuts does a lot of that stuff , especially bread


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2022)

Its blowing a hoolie here, and its not bothering to rain its just water from the ground up.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2022)

I managed to catch a lull in the rain - light drizzle only when I dashed to Aldi an hour ago.

I was making a pot of coffee after I got back when suddenly the flood siren at Todmorden fire station sounded. I just checked the environment agency website... _NOT_ a drill - some flooding is '_expected_'. Normally, they say '_possible_' in this situation so it sounds like the poor people in the flood zone _will _be hit _again_!

The river level is supposed to peak about 3/4 m above where it was when the siren sounded, which would be 1/2 m below its highest recorded level.

I hope the new flood defences in Mytholmroyd hold!

Both Lidl and Aldi were built in areas which tend to flood but they are raised up about 1.5 metres above where the flood waters normally reach so they should be okay. The owners of the older buildings at street level will not be so lucky.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I managed to catch a lull in the rain - light drizzle only when I dashed to Aldi an hour ago.
> 
> I was making a pot of coffee after I got back when suddenly the flood siren at Todmorden fire station sounded. I just checked the environment agency website... _NOT_ a drill - some flooding is '_expected_'. Normally, they say '_possible_' in this situation so it sounds like the poor people in the flood zone _will _be hit _again_!
> 
> ...


Here's hoping the recent "defenses" work this time.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anbody been making bread/fruit cakes today?





rustybolts said:


> Numbnuts does a lot of that stuff , especially bread


No not today, but I'll be making bread tomorrow 
Nothing else to report


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The river level is supposed to peak about 3/4 m above where it was when the siren sounded, which would be 1/2 m below its highest recorded level.


It looks like the rain abated just in time. I don't know if there has been any flooding down the road from here, but the river level actually only rose another 0.1 m and is now falling quite quickly.

My friend in Hebden Bridge was out walking earlier and said that it was looking iffy there. Another few cms and the water would be getting out onto the road through the town. They are 7 km downstream so they get the peak level a while after us. There are other water sources contributing beyond Todmorden so sometimes Hebden Bridge and Mytholmroyd can flood even if we don't get flooding here.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2022)

Weather today has been worse than Friday and Saturday put together! Incessant wind and rain since around 7.00am and no sign of a let up till Wednesday. Tomorrow is supposedly dry but 25mph winds gusting to 60!!!!!  Tuesday is flat out very wet. Wednesday looks like a cycling day and could get even better as my boys are in action at Bramall Lane against sixth placed Sheffield United. I may well go. Sitting at home kills me. You've no idea how awful a promotion battle can be...........................and I only watch!

Mrs P made G&T at 5.15. I'm going to practice Wordling...................or is that a different thread


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> No not today, but I'll be making bread tomorrow
> Nothing else to report


No ironing either?

Yourself and DaveR seem quiet on that front of late.


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2022)

Neighbour's fence just blew down. Fence panel hit the rear of my car!
Only picked it up from the bodyshop on Thursday and the nicely resprayed panel now has a big scuff on it. FFS!! 
Neighbour's offered to pay for it.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Neighbour's fence just blew down. Fence panel hit the rear of my car!
> Only picked it up from the bodyshop on Thursday and the nicely resprayed panel now has a big scuff on it. FFS!!
> Neighbour's offered to pay for it.


Could have been worse. You're not hurt.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Feb 2022)

Did Wordle quite early (for me) today and got lucky due to having woken up with a load of 5 letter words wandering through my mind
used 2 of them and it helped a lot 

got it in 3

my wife tried this evening and was getting nowhere
when she got to the last line she asked for a hint - I gave her one (STOP THAT!!!!) about types of letter
she was till confused so I gave her a better clue

she got it on the last line 

nearlest she has got to a fail - she normally beats me (LOOK I SAID STOP IT!!!)


honestly - some of the people on here !!!
minds like a sewer - which is another 5 letter word - no use as a start word as it has 2 es


----------



## PaulSB (20 Feb 2022)

You know the weather is shite when two cycling buddies knock on your door because they're out for a walk.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> You know the weather is shite when two cycling buddies knock on your door because they're out for a walk.


And you said you'll be not going with them.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> No ironing either?
> 
> Yourself and DaveR seem quiet on that front of late.



I spent 2 hours ironing yesterday.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Feb 2022)

I enjoyed Call the Midwife and Trigger Point. I’ll catch up on Good Karma Hospital tomorrow evening.

Currently very cold here and the roads look a bit sparkly but think the temperature is to gradually lift so hope it’s safe under foot by morning.

Bit of a headache so off for an early night .


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I enjoyed Call the Midwife and Trigger Point. I’ll catch up on Good Karma Hospital tomorrow evening.
> 
> Currently very cold here and the roads look a bit sparkly but think the temperature is to gradually lift so hope it’s safe under foot by morning.
> 
> Bit of a headache so off for an early night .


Early night, earlier morning?


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It looks like the rain abated just in time. I don't know if there has been any flooding down the road from here, but the river level actually only rose another 0.1 m and is now falling quite quickly.
> 
> My friend in Hebden Bridge was out walking earlier and said that it was looking iffy there. Another few cms and the water would be getting out onto the road through the town. They are 7 km downstream so they get the peak level a while after us. There are other water sources contributing beyond Todmorden so sometimes Hebden Bridge and Mytholmroyd can flood even if we don't get flooding here.


Flooding expected down the Calder Valley tomorrow.
https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...w-as-flood-sirens-sound-in-calderdale-3577352
Flooding reported on a local hill!
https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...tinue-for-several-parts-of-calderdale-3577446


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I spent 2 hours ironing yesterday.


If I wash everything I have work for the last 2 weeks - it will take me 30 minutes to iron all of it

If my wife has washed a few things of hers

probably takes me 10 minutes per top

Yea Gods women's clothes are complicated - sometimes it takes 5 minutes to find the label to find out what temperature to set the iron to
On one I was doing the other day I had been at it for 15 minutes and was STILL finding sections that were not ironed - or that I had even seen before!!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2022)

Widespread snow forecast for Wales.
https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/met-office-says-widespread-snow-23159145


----------



## gavroche (21 Feb 2022)

In bed with Molly next to me and it is blowing a gale outside, seems to be stronger than last Friday when Eunice was at it. 
It has been like that most of the day, combined with heavy rain.
Hope it dies off by morning. Goodnight all.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2022)

Morning. Yet more strong wind. I’m getting sick of it and lots more to come this week. 

On a happier note my starter word for Wordle worked out well so got it on the second go.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2022)

Good morning. Ye gods it's windy. The wind has been blowing at this force here since around 6.00am yesterday. I don't think I've experienced this before and no let up forecast till Wednesday. Heavy rain due at 06.00.

I read in the paper Remi Lindholm, the Finnish cross-country skier, suffered a frozen penis during the Olympic 50km event.

Think I'll go for a Wordle.........


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2022)

It's 06.12 and the rain has arrived. My Quordling failed. In one block I had seven remaining possibilities and six moves available. I know the word but it's a very stupid word. Unhappy with this.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It's 06.12 and the rain has arrived. My Quordling failed. In one block I had seven remaining possibilities and six moves available. I know the word but it's a very stupid word. Unhappy with this.


I managed it today.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I managed it today.



Well done. I'm not happy with the top left answer!!

Wordled in 1 minute 42 today.........I really should have taken my time as I've bugger all else to do!


----------



## Paulus (21 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, it been a wild windy night. I woke up around 2am to the sound of wind and bottles flying around. 
Wordle in 4 today, took about 6 minutes.
MrsP has a hospital appointment for a x-ray on her foot, so I have to meet her on her home from work to take over the car as there is next to no parking. Then pick her up again when she is done.
No cycling today for obvious reasons, so a domestics morning will be had, once the dog and myself have been blown around the fields. 
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Car's in for a brake service today. Will drop it in to the bodyshop first thing to get the scuffing of the recently repaired panel assessed.
Still blowing a hoolie out there - getting fed up with it now.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2022)

Good morning people, blowing a hoolie here but its dry, bimble postponed again, my bikes will be thinking I've fallen out with them. Wordle in four this morning, took 10 - 15 minutes, I used a different start word, I haven't done the Quordle yet, I only got 2 yesterday.


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Feb 2022)

Morning all. It’s blowing dogs off chains again.
Looking at the forecast we will have to batern down the hatches until Wednesday,then have a morning off . Then it starts again all the way to the weekend . I really hope not as that would mean 4 weeks without sailing on Sundays , think that’s will be the longest time I’ve gone without sailing in years . I’m like a addict without a fix 😀.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2022)

Morning. A horrible night here. High winds and rain. The garden chairs have done a runner for the 3rd time. 

Police advising people not to go out as most roads are flooded or have trees that have fallen across the roads.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2022)

Back from my walk. I had to change my route as it was already getting slippy at the foot of the hill climb so changed my mind and went a different way. It wasn't slippy but the track was running like a river so got my feet soaked through instead as I only had trainers on. 

Too early for brekkie yet so a cuppa to keep me going.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2022)

Failed miserably on the quordle, didn't even get the first word.


----------



## Chief Broom (21 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  its like the Bahama's here  My lists of things for my new place is growing...have a little bit of garden now so the usual tools required. Theres a few fruit trees but theyve been planted much too close to each other so adjustment required, plants need elbow room!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  its like the Bahama's here  My lists of things for my new place is growing...have a little bit of garden now so the usual tools required. Theres a few fruit trees but theyve been planted much too close to each other so adjustment required, plants need elbow room!


Hope they're something decent. Nice eating apples or Victoria plums? My dad loved experimenting with his apple trees and had some that had two or three different varieties on one tree as he grafted different ones on.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Feb 2022)

There is a weather warning for North Wales of possible tornados.


----------



## Chief Broom (21 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope they're something decent. Nice eating apples or Victoria plums? My dad loved experimenting with his apple trees and had some that had two or three different varieties on one tree as he grafted different ones on.


Morning Mo, theres 2 apple trees, 1 pear and 2 supposedly dwarf hazels. The hazels will have to go as there isnt the space for them. Quite a few pots of herbs- sage, parsley, thyme etc and a bay tree bush which will come in handy. A small garden but has potential 
* Think i'll grow a few climbing roses like Dublin Bay which i had in my last garden


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2022)

A quick good morning.
It has been lashing down all yesterday, overnight and is still at it**. Never seen the garden flooded like it is, makes you realise how vulnerable we are. 
**and the wind of course.
Fortunately no reason to wander out today.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Failed miserably on the quordle, didn't even get the first word.


The first word was a real pain. I had seven choices and six goes. Failed. It is a word but I wasn't pleased to see it's use.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2022)

@Dave7 how did the family celebrations go? Everyone have fun?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The first word was a real pain. I had seven choices and six goes. Failed. It is a word but I wasn't pleased to see it's use.


I've already forgotten what it was


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I've already forgotten what it was


Ssssshhhh.......can't tell you


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2022)

The sun is coming in so I have angled the blinds so it's on Molly's bed so she is curled up happily. 🐱


----------



## PaulSB (21 Feb 2022)

M6 closed junction 27/28
M60 closed junction 10/11
M65/61 intersection crash and chaos
A6 London Road, Preston tree fallen

Probably best to stay indoors......


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> M6 closed junction 27/28
> M60 closed junction 10/11
> M65/61 intersection crash and chaos
> A6 London Road, Preston tree fallen
> ...


We'll be through the named storm alphabet before long!


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Feb 2022)

We are currently quite far from home, Suffolk, near Ipswich, in our motorhome. There has been a howling gale blowing all night. The annoying thing is, looking on our security camera, at home, it is calm and sunny!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 how did the family celebrations go? Everyone have fun?


Fantastic, thanks Paul.
Food was excellent (everyone got stuck in). Staff were good.
Everyone came back here and stayed till 2100ish.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2022)

A couple of photos.
Hard to believe I was so angelic
Struggling to put them on.....will try again


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from my walk. I had to change my route as it was already getting slippy at the foot of the hill climb so changed my mind and went a different way. It wasn't slippy but the track was running like a river so got my feet soaked through instead as I only had trainers on.
> 
> Too early for brekkie yet so a cuppa to keep me going.



Have you got any flexible spikes?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A couple of photos.
> Hard to believe I was so angelic
> Struggling to put them on.....will try again


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A couple of photos.
> Hard to believe I was so angelic
> Struggling to put them on.....will try again


That was never you!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Feb 2022)

Been blowing a gale all night and, judging by the sound, intermittently raining so the rain rattled against the bedroom window

still at it now 

last night there was a flood warning for the stream about 100 yards away from the bottom of the garden - but as it is down in a big ditch and there is a slope up to here from there I wasn't worried.
Anyway - warning has gone now


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

We had a 30° incline flooded yesterday. They'd to close it off.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, done the supermarket run, went back to Morrisons for the first time since the start of the pandemic. This allows me to not use the car, I can walk there and catch the bus back.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. A horrible night here. High winds and rain. The garden chairs have done a runner for the 3rd time.
> 
> Police advising people not to go out as most roads are flooded or have trees that have fallen across the roads.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



There's a pair of garden chairs running round on the next road to me, I had to drive round them just now.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> There's a pair of garden chairs running round on the next road to me, I had to drive round them just now.



You could have stopped and popped them in your boot, to post back to @welsh dragon


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> You could have stopped and popped them in your boot, to post back to @welsh dragon



If I could catch them.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Feb 2022)

Just been outside to put some recycling out - there has been a problem


Garden waste bin has blown over!!!
I've left it there - it won;t fall any further than the ground!

Done Wordle in 4 - I'm not getting into the "I did it in 15 seconds" race - I know 'some people' will always be better than me - letters always confuse me 
I am hopeless at anagrams as well !


----------



## GM (21 Feb 2022)

Morning all... 50 minutes spin session done, showered and ready for the day. Out for a walk with Alan 🐶 next. I think all this wind is mother nature just getting rid of all the dead wood.

Wordle in 4

#Worldle #31 2/6 (100%)
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜↖️
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🎉
https://worldle.teuteuf.fr


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ssssshhhh.......can't tell you


Well, it has been kept so secret that very few people on the forum know about the technique, but actually, you _can_... 

My 5 hours worth of sleep time was reduced to something much less last night. Scary noises which made me worry about the roof. The worst one though was a ghostly shrieking whistle that came from something on the outside of my bedroom wall. It sounded like there was a banshee in the room itself. 

I will nip out to try to pick up a Metro but really just to get a short walk in. I think there is only about a 1% chance that the papers will have made it to the valley today. 

Roads and rail round here have been affected by flooding and fallen trees and other blockages. 

I am still hoping to travel tomorrow but that might have to be put back to Wednesday now. I am taking the travel advice seriously. 

I want to get cycling again but not while the weather is like this. I might end up using the turbo trainer instead. I wouldn't mind that so much except that it is making a horrid clunking noise. I think that the wheel on that bike is out of true and/or not actually properly circular.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Feb 2022)

Have been very impressed by the Pressreader subscription provided free by the local library service, allows me to read many, many newspapers and magazines for free. I can’t imagine that such a free service will survive for long in this time of cuts but I will be making good use of it while it lasts. It includes all the major Scottish and UK newspapers, and lots of cycling mags. Today I’ve been reading Cycling Weekly for the first time in 20 years and also some of the glossy monthly cycling mags. I would have no intention of ever buying them but getting them free they provide an interesting read.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

How could you do* this?
Drain cover has dissapeared into the road.







* Blue equals must do.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Have been very impressed by the Pressreader subscription provided free by the local library service, allows me to read many, many newspapers and magazines for free. I can’t imagine that such a free service will survive for long in this time of cuts but I will be making good use of it while it lasts. It includes all the major Scottish and UK newspapers, and lots of cycling mags. Today I’ve been reading Cycling Weekly for the first time in 20 years and also some of the glossy monthly cycling mags. I would have no intention of ever buying them but getting them free they provide an interesting read.


Any magazines of a more “ adult “ nature Flick? Asking for a friend…


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Feb 2022)

A belated good day, it’s blowing a hoolie again but sunny. Feeling wiped out after granddaughter’s sleepover last night, she wanted to sleep in our bed between grandma and grandad. I finall conceded the final few inches of mattress about 2am and headed to the spare room. A brief trip to the park earlier with her new scooter followed by lunch and a few Tom and Jerry cartoons before mum popped over to collect her. 
Time for an afternoon nap 😴


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A belated good day, it’s blowing a hoolie again but sunny. Feeling wiped out after granddaughter’s sleepover last night, she wanted to sleep in our bed between grandma and grandad. I finall conceded the final few inches of mattress about 2am and headed to the spare room. A brief trip to the park earlier with her new scooter followed by lunch and a few Tom and Jerry cartoons before mum popped over to collect her.
> Time for an afternoon nap 😴


What were you doing with her scooter in the park?


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> What were you doing with her scooter in the park?


Too tired to parse my post😴🛴🤔👍


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> What were you doing with her scooter in the park?



Riding it, I hope 

Scooters can be great fun, one of the Grandson's had one of those with two wheels at front, and, you steer by leaning left or right. I loved it!, I even let him use it, occasionally


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Riding it, I hope
> 
> Scooters can be great fun, one of the Grandson's had one of those with two wheels at front, and, you steer by leaning left or ring. I loved it!, I even let him use it, occasionally


That’s similar to the one I purchased on Friday. Very well made, the wheels light up and it’s a lovely shade of pink with unicorn logos, and tassels in the handlebar ends. She found the “ lean to steer “ intuitive and was soon wizzing about. I have to admit that I did check out how it rode, purely to reassure myself that it was safe for her to ride of course😎


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> That was never you!!


Wasn't I cute 
TBH I think I still am but no one agrees.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That’s similar to the one I purchased on Friday. Very well made, the wheels light up and it’s a lovely shade of pink with unicorn logos, and tassels in the handlebar ends. She found the “ lean to steer “ intuitive and was soon wizzing about. I have to admit that* I did check out how it rode, purely to reassure myself that it was safe for her to ride of course*😎



Well, of course, the well-being of the grandchildren is paramount, you have to check these things out!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2022)

Another walk done. It was actually nice enough to sit on a sheltered bench in the sun for ten minutes.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another walk done. It was actually nice enough to sit on a sheltered bench in the sun for ten minutes.


Living the Life Mo! And only a week to go to the 1st March 😎☀️


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Wasn't I cute
> TBH I think I still am but no one agrees.


A "butter wouldn't melt in your mouth" picture, that you'd be daft to believe.


----------



## Chislenko (21 Feb 2022)

Three mile run completed, another 11 seconds taken off a segment PB. (Mostly thanks to Aretha!!)


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Any magazines of a more “ adult “ nature Flick? Asking for a friend…


How times have changed... That question might have made sense 40 years ago*** but, not now when millions of such mags worth are _allegedly _available instantly online! 

*** A friend of mine had a friend in the police force in the late 1970s. They were constantly raiding dealers of explicit pornography, which was illegal at the time. Apparently it was common for a 15 kg box of such mags to have mysteriously slimmed down to 10 kg by the time it was booked in as evidence... My pal used to get some diverted to him. That was when I found out that Denmark exported more than just bacon and butter!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> How times have changed... That question might have made sense 40 years ago*** but, not now when millions of such mags worth are _allegedly _available instantly online!
> 
> *** A friend of mine had a friend in the police force in the late 1970s. They were constantly raiding dealers of explicit pornography, which was illegal at the time. Apparently it was common for a 15 kg box of such mags to have mysteriously slimmed down to 10 kg by the time it was booked in as evidence... My pal used to get some diverted to him. That was when I found out that Denmark exported more than just bacon and butter!


Even 40 years ago I can’t imagine adult magazines being made available through council libraries


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Even 40 years ago I can’t imagine adult magazines being made available through council libraries


True! 

I meant it is quite quaint to think of someone struggling to find such material these days...


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Even 40 years ago I can’t imagine adult magazines being made available through council libraries


Local council block Amateur Woodworker* because it mentions knives and other sharp objects.

*Adult content


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

Okay, one for all you serious "series" watchers. Spotted in Bradford today, ideas about the programme and/or series.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Wasn't I cute
> TBH I think I still am but no one agrees.


Who got to bite your nose off then?


----------



## pawl (21 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Even 40 years ago I can’t imagine adult magazines being made available through council libraries





Just the Beano and the Dandy then?


----------



## Paulus (21 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Just the Beano and the Dandy then?


I used to get both of those, and for something a bit stronger, I also took the Victor and Valiant.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> I used to get both of those, and for something a bit stronger, I also took the Victor and Valiant.


The Eagle and Look & Learn for me.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Just the Beano and the Dandy then?





Paulus said:


> I used to get both of those, and for something a bit stronger, I also took the Victor and Valiant.





Dirk said:


> The Eagle and Look & Learn for me.


I used to spend all of my pocket money on comics - I read all 6!


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle and Look & Learn for me.


And did you?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2022)

I've just had a premonition - @classic33 will like my previous post '_in a moment_'...***

Told you so! 





*** As predicted by the forum Alerts system!


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I've just had a premonition - @classic33 will like my previous post '_in a moment_'...***
> 
> Told you so!
> 
> ...


Not much of a prediction, given it had happened.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not much of a prediction, given it had happened.


The alert said that you would like it 'in a moment' rather than you already had a minute or 2 before. (Yes, I could see that it was already there!)


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The alert said that you would like it 'in a moment' rather than you already had a minute or 2 before. (Yes, I could see that it was already there!)


What's your prediction for the 2:20 at Navan?


----------



## rustybolts (21 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Ye gods it's windy. The wind has been blowing at this force here since around 6.00am yesterday. I don't think I've experienced this before and no let up forecast till Wednesday. Heavy rain due at 06.00.
> 
> I read in the paper Remi Lindholm, the Finnish cross-country skier, suffered a frozen penis during the Olympic 50km event.
> 
> Think I'll go for a Wordle.........


Just read Lindholm suffered a frozen willie last year in a race also. Once (frost)bitten twice shy FFS ! talk about suffering for your art . Market for a thermal cup


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Just read Lindholm suffered a frozen willie last year in a race also. Once (frost)bitten twice shy FFS ! talk about suffering for your art . Market for a thermal cup


_*Natasha has the answer!*_


----------



## Dave7 (21 Feb 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Just read Lindholm suffered a frozen willie last year in a race also. Once (frost)bitten twice shy FFS ! talk about suffering for your art . Market for a thermal cup


Happened to me once. 4 inches fell off leaving me with only 8 inches


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Happened to me once. 4 inches fell off leaving me with only 8 inches


I hear you used to use it a lot before that, but now you don't use it as a rule...


----------



## Chislenko (22 Feb 2022)

Will be of no interest to anybody on here but a cracking night out tonight at The Bridgewater in Chester. A Chinese at £2.80 a pint and good to see quite a few young folk in a local.

Unfortunately despite my best efforts today on the running I couldn't walk past the takeaway on the way home so all the calories burned were put back on.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2022)

Morning. Rain and wind just for a change!  Got to laugh or you would cry.

Wordle in my usual average of 4 again.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks, the winds dropped and its dry, I think a bimble might be in order.


----------



## Paulus (22 Feb 2022)

Morning all, 
A cloudy day in the offing, with a bit of a breeze.
Whilst the builders are about, I'm not getting out much, so after an early dog walk, it will be some more domestics. 
Wordle in 4 today
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2022)

Good morning world. No one has turned the weather on yet. A bit bland so far.

Wordled and Quordled with success earlier. A good second word popped out of my brain. Need to remember that one.

It's granddaughter day so I need to get on with prepping for her and then collect her. Also need to nip to Ewood for a ticket for tomorrow's border crossing.

Be good!


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning world. No one has turned the weather on yet. A bit bland so far.
> 
> Wordled and Quordled with success earlier. A good second word popped out of my brain. Need to remember that one.
> 
> ...


I'm just recovering from our granddaughter sleepover, it's immense fun but I felt wiped out yesterday and went straight to bed after supping a large whisky and watching University Challenge 😴


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2022)

Morning. Another windy night but at least the rain stayed away.

Well and truly miffed at this weather now.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Salad Dodger (22 Feb 2022)

Good morning, world.

Sorry not to have posted anything for a week or so, but I have had a bout of "electro apathy", where I just could not be bothered to post on a lot of blogs and forums that I usually contribute to.

Anyway, it's 8 degrees and the sun is shining on Planet Thanet today, but clouds are scudding across the sky, so I guess it will be breezy.

It's a hospital appointment for Mrs Salad today, to investigate her double vision (the poor woman has to see not just one, but two of me!) and tonight we are meeting friends to discuss the possible formation of a ukulele band. Maybe we should meet on a railway platform, a la Mick Jagger and Keith Richard...... It seemed to work out alright for them.

Anyway, have a good day, everyone, and keep safe.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning for a bit of shopping and to fill the car up.
Yesterday was quite good.
I took the CRV to the garage with instructions to check all the brakes and put new pads and discs on if needed, check suspension linkages, and to give it a thorough checking over regarding roadworthyness and general condition, as I'm thinking of keeping the car rather than changing it for an unknown quantity. I also said to fix anything they found (I know, I know - but I trust the garage) and call me before they did any expensive work.
Had a phone call later to say that the car was ready to be picked up and it would cost me.................£77.50.
I was expecting at least £300.
Got to the garage and had a chat with Ben, the owner. He said that everything had been checked and it didn't need pads or discs. All they found was a slight amount of play in a wishbone bush, nothing to worry about yet, and just a bit of normal surface corrosion underneath - nothing structural. He had also repaired a slow puncture on the rear n/s.
So, it looks like there's a good bit of life left in the old girl - 17 this year.
It's good to have an honest garage you can trust. Many would have slapped on new parts regardless.
It's booked in for oil, filter, gearbox oil and rear diff flush next Friday. Gotta look after the old girl. 



classic33 said:


> And did you?


Yes.


----------



## Paulus (22 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Barnstaple this morning for a bit of shopping and to fill the car up.
> Yesterday was quite good.
> ...


In terms of the costs of keeping older vehicles on the road, as long as the servicing and repair costs are fairly low, its worth keeping it. New cars, if you can get one, and used vehicle prices have gone through the roof.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, wet and windy again.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> In terms of the costs of keeping older vehicles on the road, as long as the servicing and repair costs are fairly low, its worth keeping it. New cars, if you can get one, and used vehicle prices have gone through the roof.


I had a beautiful Rover 75 petrol auto. Was a dream to drive though bigger than I needed. I was facing a £600 bill so decided to sell it and bought an Astra petrol auto. No problem with the Astra but in hindsight I really should have kept the Rover.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2022)

Well I spoke too soon. We now have the wind and rain back.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> In terms of the costs of keeping older vehicles on the road, as long as the servicing and repair costs are fairly low, its worth keeping it. New cars, if you can get one, and used vehicle prices have gone through the roof.


The thing is that I could easily afford a new tow car, but can I justify it?
The CRV does everything I need. It's economical to run, reliable, comfortable and I like the styling of it. I could spend many thousands of pounds and get something that doesn't tick all the boxes or I can keep this one which is a known quantity.
I'll probably keep this one until it becomes unviable to run a diesel. Then I'll go electric.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Feb 2022)

Funny how things can turn to sh*t so quickly.
MrsD collapsed last night. Totally lost use of her legs. I couldn't pick her up as she was a deadweight so had to phone the family for help.
They were very good and 3 were round here in 15 minutes and we got her to the wc then to bed.
She is slightly better this morning so hopefully will recover.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Funny how things can turn to sh*t so quickly.
> MrsD collapsed last night. Totally lost use of her legs. I couldn't pick her up as she was a deadweight so had to phone the family for help.
> They were very good and 3 were round here in 15 minutes and we got her to the wc then to bed.
> She is slightly better this morning so hopefully will recover.


Gosh. That sounds worrying. The pair of you aren't half going through it  Hope she feels better as the day goes on.


----------



## Chief Broom (22 Feb 2022)

Guess what...its windy  im really liking my new place and especially the absence of spiders....living in my cabin was like spider city as there were thousands living in the attic and the hairy ****ers all wanted to move in. I didnt think of myself having arachnaphobia but when your having your morning coffee and a ***ing big ****ard arrives on the coffee table to say hello...it did tend to get to me


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Funny how things can turn to sh*t so quickly.
> MrsD collapsed last night. Totally lost use of her legs. I couldn't pick her up as she was a deadweight so had to phone the family for help.
> They were very good and 3 were round here in 15 minutes and we got her to the wc then to bed.
> She is slightly better this morning so hopefully will recover.




Sorry to about Mrs D. I do hope she gets better soon.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning world. No one has turned the weather on yet. A bit bland so far.
> 
> Wordled and Quordled with success earlier. A good second word popped out of my brain. Need to remember that one.
> 
> ...


You planning on travelling east, again?
Check the roads are open, and take non of our soil back with you!!


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm just recovering from our granddaughter sleepover, it's immense fun but I felt wiped out yesterday and went straight to bed after supping a large whisky and watching University Challenge 😴


That's the University Challenge that did that.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> The thing is that I could easily afford a new tow car, but can I justify it?
> The CRV does everything I need. It's economical to run, reliable, comfortable and I like the styling of it. I could spend many thousands of pounds and get something that doesn't tick all the boxes or I can keep this one which is a known quantity.
> I'll probably keep this one until it becomes unviable to run a diesel. Then I'll go electric.



Over the past couple of years two of my pals have traded their cars for new models. In both cases, they are very dissatisfied. Too many gadgets, warning lights, beeps on new models. One a CRV, the other a mini.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Barnstaple this morning for a bit of shopping and to fill the car up.
> Yesterday was quite good.
> ...


Wouldn't it have been easier to get all that done whilst they had the car there?

That's alright then. I'll not ask what it was you looked at and learned.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Over the past couple of years two of my pals have traded their cars for new models. In both cases, they are very dissatisfied. Too many gadgets, warning lights, beeps on new models. One a CRV, the other a mini.


I think there's far too many gadgets in cars now. It worries me that nearly all new cars seem to come with massive multi media screens that mirror the drivers phone. Too much temptation to keep glancing at things rather than concentrating on our increasingly busy roads.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Funny how things can turn to sh*t so quickly.
> MrsD collapsed last night. Totally lost use of her legs. I couldn't pick her up as she was a deadweight so had to phone the family for help.
> They were very good and 3 were round here in 15 minutes and we got her to the wc then to bed.
> She is slightly better this morning so hopefully will recover.


Take care, of yourself as well.

Here's to everything being okay.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2022)

I presume flight radar doesn't always show all flights as I just had a look at the air ambulance web cam and saw it just taking off but nothing showing up on flight radar. Wonder where they are off to.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I presume flight radar doesn't always show all flights as I just had a look at the air ambulance web cam and saw it just taking off but nothing showing up on flight radar. Wonder where they are off to.


Try ADS-B, it should show on there.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2022)

Some trivial information.


----------



## pawl (22 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Funny how things can turn to sh*t so quickly.
> MrsD collapsed last night. Totally lost use of her legs. I couldn't pick her up as she was a deadweight so had to phone the family for help.
> They were very good and 3 were round here in 15 minutes and we got her to the wc then to bed.
> She is slightly better this morning so hopefully will recover.






Sorry to hear that. Hope Mrs D is feeling better


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't it have been easier to get all that done whilst they had the car there?


Yes it would but I was expecting a much bigger bill yesterday and preferred to spread it over a couple of months.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Try ADS-B, it should show on there.


Nope. Maybe they don't always switch whatever it is on that shows tracking?


----------



## The Jogger (22 Feb 2022)

Morning 

The padel tennis court were I have a game in just over an hour, pic taken from treadmill in the village municipal gym.


----------



## mikeIow (22 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Have been very impressed by the Pressreader subscription provided free by the local library service, allows me to read many, many newspapers and magazines for free. I can’t imagine that such a free service will survive for long in this time of cuts but I will be making good use of it while it lasts. It includes all the major Scottish and UK newspapers, and lots of cycling mags. Today I’ve been reading Cycling Weekly for the first time in 20 years and also some of the glossy monthly cycling mags. I would have no intention of ever buying them but getting them free they provide an interesting read.


That is brilliant! Thanks for sharing it 👍


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2022)

Best wishes to MrsD @Dave7


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Some trivial information.
> 
> 
> View attachment 632181


Just another of those "odd days".


----------



## mikeIow (22 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think there's far too many gadgets in cars now. It worries me that nearly all new cars seem to come with massive multi media screens that mirror the drivers phone. Too much temptation to keep glancing at things rather than concentrating on our increasingly busy roads.


It doesn’t mirror the entire contents of the phone….but is a great way to use Waze for navigating, or music if your choice is on your phone….much better than getting a dashboard munt and clipping the phone up.
It limits the features of the apps as well, so doesn’t have too much going on.
We use it with our Kona, & I know my daughter uses hers with her Fiesta 👍


----------



## pawl (22 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, the winds dropped and its dry, I think a bimble might be in order.




It’s blowing a gale here today If you go for your bimble hope you have a tail wind return


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2022)

mikeIow said:


> It doesn’t mirror the entire contents of the phone….but is a great way to use Waze for navigating, or music if your choice is on your phone….much better than getting a dashboard munt and clipping the phone up.
> It limits the features of the apps as well, so doesn’t have too much going on.
> We use it with our Kona, & I know my daughter uses hers with her Fiesta 👍




I have waze on my phone as well although I havnt gone anywhere to need to use it.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2022)

Hello Teddy 🧸 Hello Monkey 🐵 Do we love Monkey?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello Teddy 🧸 Hello Monkey 🐵 Do we love Monkey?


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 632191



Whoops! Sorry, wrong forum. Which way is #mumsnet ??


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2022)

Right. Yes.  Nana has taken the small one swimming. Phew. I have coffee and then a dash to the barber (meeting future in laws)** on Saturday and then down to Ewood for tickets and visa.

@Tenkaykev yes it is very tiring. We've only done one sleepover, it was excellent fun but by the second evening I was done.

Good organisation helps. I prep everything which allows Mrs P to sail serenely through the day........🤔


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2022)

** not my inlaws. #1 son. What do we call the other side? I don't know.

Have I mentioned the inlaws are QPR fans? Have I mentioned QPR are fourth, Rovers third? One point between the teams. Guess who Rovers play at home Saturday? QPR!!!!!

My son's timing is impeccable. I have to spend Saturday night being magnanimous or desperately trying not to gloat. I favour the second option.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Funny how things can turn to sh*t so quickly.
> MrsD collapsed last night. Totally lost use of her legs. I couldn't pick her up as she was a deadweight so had to phone the family for help.
> They were very good and 3 were round here in 15 minutes and we got her to the wc then to bed.
> She is slightly better this morning so hopefully will recover.



My best wishes for a speedy recovery for MrsD.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> ** not my inlaws. #1 son. What do we call the other side? I don't know.
> 
> Have I mentioned the inlaws are QPR fans? Have I mentioned QPR are fourth, Rovers third? One point between the teams. Guess who Rovers play at home Saturday? QPR!!!!!
> 
> My son's timing is impeccable. I have to spend Saturday night being magnanimous or desperately trying not to gloat. I favour the second option.



I member my son and his partner going on holiday to Australia and getting Mr WD and I to look after the twins. 3 weeks was hard work . I was glad when the little darlings buggered off back home.


----------



## Chief Broom (22 Feb 2022)

Jeez theres a icy wind blowing out there.....the kind that takes your breath away  Just bought some melamine dinner plates  i like melamine, its user friendly and tough. There was a charity/recycling centre in Ottery St Mary and could pick up all sorts of melamine picnic, dinnerware cheap as chips. Take it camping, move a dozen times, bounce it off the walls and it'll still survive


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Chief Broom (22 Feb 2022)

7 im sure..almost certainly... likely....could be...might be....maybe....oh ******


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2022)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Meriden loop, 25 miles, it was calm when I went out but by the time I was crossing Coventry at the end it was getting blowy, I had to cap my speed on the descent past the Craftsman as the bike was moving round underneath me in the wind, I also had some showers to ride through, some of the small lanes were very mucky and Harvest Hill lane was flooded at one point, not to any great depth though, there was also hedge cutting going on on Kinwalsey Lane, fortunately they had only just started so there wasn't much on the road, I just had to keep an eye out for a hundred yards or so. Having not ridden at all last week it was nice to get out and whilst it wasn't the best ride I've done I enjoyed that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 632193



6

I think.


----------



## Paulus (22 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 632193


No.7 surely.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2022)

From my Facebook memories this morning, the old ones are the best.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. Maybe they don't always switch whatever it is on that shows tracking?


Yes it depends on the transponder fitted to the aircraft. We get a fair few military vehicles flying around Poole and they never show up.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 632193


4


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2022)

Hermes just delivered 2 pairs of socks from Wiggle and I got Haribo!  Scoffed already.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2022)

Chicken With southern fried coating on it


----------



## PaulSB (22 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 632193


Three. Three can only empty to six but the pipe to six is blanked off.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Three. Three can only empty to six but the pipe to six is blanked off.


Yep. Think you’re correct. I didn’t think it through enough. I noticed the blocked ones right enough.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Three. Three can only empty to six but the pipe to six is blanked off.



The pipe to 6 is not blanked off.

6 will fill before 3.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The pipe to 6 is not blanked off.
> 
> 6 will fill before 3.


It’s blocked at the end.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s blocked at the end.



Oh crikey you are right - didn't see that. I'm a Numbskull!

Apologies @PaulSB


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hermes just delivered 2 pairs of socks from Wiggle and I got Haribo!  Scoffed already.



Yesterday I got a catalogue through the door from BAM the bamboo clothing people, complete with a free pair of stripy socks.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Yesterday I got a catalogue through the door from BAM the bamboo clothing people, complete with a free pair of stripy socks.


I’m currently wearing one of their zipped base layers. So soft and comfortable.


----------



## Sterlo (22 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh crikey you are right - didn't see that. I'm a Numbskull!
> 
> Apologies @PaulSB


If you pour it quick enough, surely 1, otherwise 3, if not definitely 4


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m currently wearing one of their zipped base layers. So soft and comfortable.



I've got a couple of their base layers, plus some of their pants, they make lovely undershorts


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Three. Three can only empty to six but the pipe to six is blanked off.


So is one from 2.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2022)

Failed at quordle again today, but did better than yesterday, I got two out of four, again I took too long to get the first one.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2022)

Good news this afternoon, our new Grandson is out of special care and onto a normal ward, he could be home shortly.


----------



## 12boy (22 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom...for a few years we lived in a little town in S. Colorado, yclept La Junta, a fairly deserty area. In the fall there were migrations of tarantula spiders, looking for other spiders for breeding purposes. Never bothered me much as I knew they aren't very venomous and you have to torment them a bit before they bite anyway. Far more dangerous are black widow spiders which can often be found in outhouses and camp toilets, ready to bite the dangly parts.
Dave 7 best wishes for your wife and I hope she gets well soon. 
It is -22C at the moment and will be -26 tonight. So far the pipes aint froze. I need to take Mrs 12 to the oncology guys to have a blood draw and some injections. Hopefully the new CRV battery will start the car and if not I have a portable starter battery as a backup. Should get to a mellow -18 this afternoon. When it is cold like this the snow we got over the last day or so is dry and squeaky when you walk on it. My aged pooch's incontinence issues are not helped with this weather, however. 
Be safe and well....


----------



## 12boy (22 Feb 2022)

Cute kid, Dave R.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Feb 2022)

Sterlo said:


> If you pour it quick enough, surely 1, otherwise 3, if not definitely 4



My thinking with respect to pouring rate and 1


----------



## gavroche (22 Feb 2022)

Salut. 
Did quite a bit of walking today:
- walked round the lake in Rhyl with Molly
- walked into town to the BS with Molly.
- walked to Lidl on my own as they won't let Molly in.
So , feet up and TV all evening now.
Planning to take Molly to Angel Bay for a good run around ( Molly, not me) tomorrow, weather allowing and maybe a bike ride? 
My son is flying to Germany at the end of the week to earn a bit more money. He is taking his French passport with him .
Right, enough about me so till next time.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2022)

That pouring puzzle is giving me ideas for a future phone game once I have finished the one that I am working on, and the other 2 or 3 that I put on the back burner yonks ago.



Chief Broom said:


> Jeez theres a icy wind blowing out there.....the kind that takes your breath away  Just bought some melamine dinner plates  i like melamine, its user friendly and tough. There was a charity/recycling centre in Ottery St Mary and could pick up all sorts of melamine picnic, dinnerware cheap as chips. Take it camping, move a dozen times, bounce it off the walls and it'll still survive


I got a bit confused there for a minute... You are on the East coast of Scotland now, aren't you? Presumably, you used to live in East Devon?

I will be going to _*Bicton Park*_ near Otterton with my family at the end of the week. I had been looking forward to having a go on the pedal tractors but I just noticed that the age limit is 12, which I _ever-so-slightly_ exceed!


----------



## Chief Broom (22 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That pouring puzzle is giving me ideas for a future phone game once I have finished the one that I am working on, and the other 2 or 3 that I put on the back burner yonks ago.
> 
> 
> I got a bit confused there for a minute... You are on the East coast of Scotland now, aren't you? Presumably, you used to live in East Devon?
> ...


Hi Collin sorry to confuse  i bought some melamine plates on ebay and it made me recall the time i lived near Ottery St Mary and would frequent a recycling centre there. Im staying in the Highlands now.


----------



## pawl (22 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Good news this afternoon, our new Grandson is out of special care and onto a normal ward, he could be home shortly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 632226






Good news


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 632193


None.......the bottle's still got it's cap on.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Number 4 of course........well, I am a professional.


Why not number 6?


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why not number 6?


If you look closely, the pipe from glass 3 is blanked off where it goes in to glass 6


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> If you look closely, the pipe from glass 3 is blanked off where it goes in to glass 6


I also thought that if the bottle and glasses were to scale then the answer was " none " as there wouldn't be a sufficient volume of fluid to completely fill a glass after partially filling the others?


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why not number 6?


The pipe is blanked off.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2022)

What a surprise….rain and wind 🌪️

Rushed through Wordle in not much over a minute again and made a silly mistake so took my usual 4 goes again. 

Was hoping to manage a little jog but it won’t be much fun in this weather.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2022)

Good morning. Awake too early but hey ho that's my life.  Dry with 17-18mph winds forecast, gusting to 30. We've all had enough and it's feck the weather where's the bike. The plan is a ride to the coast, we have a SSWesterly which can mean a headwind in both directions. This will need discussion. Looking out of the window I can't detect any movement in the trees - its dark. If there's movement this means a headwind on the top road.

Tonight I'm off to Sheffield to watch the I hope, mighty, Rovers. Paperwork in order for the border crossing. Anyone know Sheffield? I've been to Hillsborough but never Bramall Lane. What's the best approach? M62/M1 or A57 Snake Pass? Gut says A57, head says use the motorway.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2022)

I have been meaning to ask. As you know #2 enjoys supported living in the community. His life is entirely funded by benefits.

Currently he receives DLA with mid rate mobility. For a long time I've been aware he should consider moving to PIP but I've been very wary he could receive lower payments. Increases in his weekly outgoings mean I have to find him more income. His cost of living has gone up by +/-£61 week - I won't rant over why.

Do any of you have experience of moving from DLA to PIP? Was the transition smooth and did payments at least stay the same?


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2022)

Morning, a nice bright frosty start to the day. 

Wordle in 5 
Wordle 249 5/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟨🟩⬛🟨🟩
🟩🟩⬛⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

The car is in for it's MOT and service this morning, fingers crossed.

Has anyone else tried these hot cross buns? M&S cheese and Marmite. They are absolutely delicious. Found them last year and you had to get in the shop early or they had sold out by mid morning. They are back in stock again, so I have to walk back past an M&S and I will purchase some more. Two packets have already been eaten.





Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, wordle in 4, quickly got 4 out of 5 letters then took several goes to get the word, same as I've done on the Quordle several times. Yoga this morning then I think my Good Lady wants to go shopping, I think we should be able to have lunch whilst we're out.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2022)

I am back. I have braved the weather for a 5k jog. Rain, wind, mud and puddles but it's done. The bath is run so I am off for a nice soak now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks, sunny 🌞 and still, I’ll walk in to Poole later and have my bloods done as I’m seeing my specialist next week, first face to face since Covid. Might pop in to the pub to rehydrate afterwards, depending on how many vials they draw 😁
Wordle in 2 yesterday after a lucky first guess. 
Stay safe folks 💨🌧


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Off to LIDL in Ilfracombe this morning.
Caravan's booked in for a valet next week and the car the following week (different places....before @classic33 asks)
I cut our lawns on Monday and they seem to have grown again.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning, a nice bright frosty start to the day.
> 
> Wordle in 5
> Wordle 249 5/6
> ...


Oh good Lord. 

I thought we'd put Marmite to bed! With cheese, hot cross bun, raisins? What a waste. I'll be back in a week when this settled down.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Oh good Lord.
> 
> I thought we'd put Marmite to bed! With cheese, hot cross bun, raisins? What a waste. I'll be back in a week when this settled down.


I'm with you. Hot cross buns should be left unadulterated!


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm with you. Hot cross buns should be left unadulterated!



Definitely, best served hot with lashings of butter.


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm with you. Hot cross buns should be left unadulterated!


To be fair, although they do have a cross on them, they are really just a bun with some additions.


----------



## Chief Broom (23 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  it looks like Mordor out there...a couple of them screeching flying lizard things went over a while ago 
Getting a sofa delivered on Saturday!  hooray, ive been sitting on my old dogs cushion for a week 
Made some cheese on toast yesterday  didnt have a usable grill in the cabin, im becoming truly decadent


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  it looks like Mordor out there...a couple of them screeching flying lizard things went over a while ago
> Getting a sofa delivered on Saturday!  hooray, ive been sitting on my old dogs cushion for a week
> Made some cheese on toast yesterday  didnt have a usable grill in the cabin, im becoming truly decadent


I love cheese on toast but I try to not buy cheese very often as I use far too much and it's pretty calorie laden. Last thing I need at the moment. My old decrepit legs need to carry less weight, not more.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  it looks like Mordor out there...a couple of them screeching flying lizard things went over a while ago
> Getting a sofa delivered on Saturday!  hooray, ive been sitting on my old dogs cushion for a week
> Made some cheese on toast yesterday  didnt have a usable grill in the cabin, im becoming truly decadent


Next thing you know you’ll be adding a dash of Worcester sauce to your cheese on toast and wearing a smoking jacket 😁


----------



## Chief Broom (23 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Next thing you know you’ll be adding a dash of Worcester sauce to your cheese on toast and wearing a smoking jacket 😁



I did chop up two fresh chilli's and sprinkled on top!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2022)

Morning. We have bright sunshine and blue skies here for a change. Cold but I don't care as long as we don't have any bloody rain 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2022)

Managed Quordle too. 


Daily Quordle #30
3️⃣6️⃣
4️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
🟨🟨⬜🟨🟩 🟨⬜⬜⬜🟨
⬜⬜🟩🟨🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨⬜⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨⬜⬜🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟨⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟨⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Managed Quordle too.
> 
> 
> Daily Quordle #30
> ...



I've never finished a Quordle, well done.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I've never finished a Quordle


I've had a few DNF's too!


----------



## Mart44 (23 Feb 2022)

Good morning - Calm and sunny in the south at present. It's all e-biking for me today. First is a ride to the allotment and back. The polytunnel is in need of repair after the winds. More wind to come so I hear, so better see to that. A ride along to pick up the prescriptions this afternoon.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> I did chop up two fresh chilli's and sprinkled on top!



Decadent before you know it


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to LIDL in Ilfracombe this morning.
> Caravan's booked in for a valet next week and the car the following week (different places....before @classic33 asks)
> I cut our lawns on Monday and they seem to have grown again.


You'd save money doing them yourself, and it'd give you'd something to do.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'd save money doing them yourself, and it'd give you'd something to do.



Saving money implies that the money saved will be spent on something else. 

Maybe the money spent on two valets represents better vfm than spending it on that something else?


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Saving money implies that the money saved will be spent on something else.
> 
> Maybe the money spent on two valets represents better vfm than spending it on that something else?


Like an extra pint or two you mean. Having worked up a drout.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2022)

Next door neighbours recycling bin contents are now disappearing along the street in the wind! 🌪️


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Next door neighbours recycling bin contents are now disappearing along the street in the wind! 🌪️


And their bin?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> And their bin?


On its side but it might be the next to disappear.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> On its side but it might be the next to disappear.


Run out and bring it in for them.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Run out and bring it in for them.


Nope. It's the ones that do nothing but annoy me with their noise. Petty I know, but if it was any of the others I probably would. Plus the big fatty is still in as far as I know as it was the other one that went out in the car half an hour ago so she can get off her arse and sort it herself. Lol


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. It's the ones that do nothing but annoy me with their noise. Petty I know, but if it was any of the others I probably would. Plus the big fatty is still in as far as I know as it was the other one that went out in the car half an hour ago so she can get off her arse and sort it herself. Lol


If there's someone in, it should be them doing the fetching. Especially if exercise may be required.
First thought was no-one at home. 

Can you set it so the wind will take it?


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'd save money doing them yourself, and it'd give you'd something to do.


Can't be arsed.


----------



## Chislenko (23 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. It's the ones that do nothing but annoy me with their noise. Petty I know, but if it was any of the others I probably would. Plus the big fatty is still in as far as I know as it was the other one that went out in the car half an hour ago so she can get off her arse and sort it herself. Lol



Mo, it sounds as if you live next door to our neighbours, your description of their size and their aversion to getting off their collective backsides and doing something fits them to a tee.

The only bit you missed was their ability to obtain every benefit going and spending it at the bookies / pub!


----------



## Chislenko (23 Feb 2022)

In other news 26 windy miles on the bike this morning, first external cycle since Feb 7th but I would rather face the wind than any more torture on the exercise bike!


----------



## GM (23 Feb 2022)

Morning all...Here's another one of those silly puzzles....





Hope all is well in the Dave7 household today


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2022)

I am on a train to Devon. Very glad that I didn't try earlier in the week. This train is full so post-storm trains would have been horrendously overcrowded. 

I finally got to test my new phone in bright sunlight. Unlike my old phone, this one is fine in bright conditions. 

Here is a picture I took for you CycleChat wallflowers - a wallflower! 






The camera is much better on this phone too.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Decadent before you know it


This is how I picture @Chief Broom in my minds eye…


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2022)

Bin lorry been. It’s tipping it down so I put on full waterproofs and brought them in before they disappear. I always do Betty next door and Alan and Jane over the road too. Needless to say I don’t do the other side  Picked up some of the bottles and cans that were lying around as the bin men just looked at them and ignored them. No doubt they aren’t allowed to handle it due to H & S!


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2022)

I have just retrieved my 'phone. After taking the car to the garage, a coffee and croissant with MrsP at the coffee shop, and a walk back across the fields with the dog, I realised after a while that I was not in possession of the mobile device.
A short while after, my good friend turned up, after trying unsuccessfully to call me saying '' I know you have lost your 'phone , and I know where it is''
So he drove me to the house where a gentleman had picked it up, and the crisis was over.
Faith in human kind restored all round.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Bin lorry been. It’s tipping it down so I put on full waterproofs and brought them in before they disappear. I always do Betty next door and Alan and Jane over the road too. Needless to say I don’t do the other side  Picked up some of the bottles and cans that were lying around as the bin men just looked at them and ignored them. No doubt they aren’t allowed to handle it due to H & S!


From where our bins are stored to the back of the bin lorry is 8'.

Can they put the bin back where it came from? 

No, it's just dumped in the middle of the drive 4' from it's start point. 

And then, if I bump into the 'staff' in the run up to Xmas they drop veiled tip hints.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> I have just retrieved my 'phone. After taking the car to the garage, a coffee and croissant with MrsP at the coffee shop, and a walk back across the fields with the dog, I realised after a while that I was not in possession of the mobile device.
> A short while after, my good friend turned up, after trying unsuccessfully to call me saying '' I know you have lost your 'phone , and I know where it is''
> So he drove me to the house where a gentleman had picked it up, and the crisis was over.
> Faith in human kind restored all round.



Do you use Google Find My Device?


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> From where our bins are stored to the back of the bin lorry is 8'.
> 
> Can they put the bin back where it came from?
> 
> ...


Veiled hints, or threats


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Do you use Google Find My Device?


Maybe I should.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Maybe I should.



Dead easy to set up and use - provided you have a Google a/c it's a no brainer. 

It gives you an exact whereabouts of the phone, it can make it ring, lock it or even erase all content. 

Takes minutes to set up.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. It's the ones that do nothing but annoy me with their noise. Petty I know, but if it was any of the others I probably would. Plus* the big fatty* is still in as far as I know as it was the other one that went out in the car half an hour ago* so she can get off her arse and sort it herself. * Lol



Mo! how un PC! 

But, I agree!


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Feb 2022)

Walked in to Poole and through the park to the hospital. Only two vials taken so my left arm is only slightly lighter than my right😉
Went past the public slipway and past the cycle speedway track.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2022)

Our drive is about 30 feet long and share with our neighbour. He won't walk his bin to the end of the drive to make it easier for the bin men. The bin lorry squishes the ground down and creates pot holes that have to be filled. If he put his bin at the end of the drive, the bin men wouldn't have to come on the drive at all. He is an arse


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Our drive is about 30 feet long and share with our neighbour. He won't walk his bin to the end of the drive to make it easier for the bin men. The bin lorry squishes the ground down and creates pot holes that have to be filled. If he put his bin at the end of the drive, the bin men wouldn't have to come on the drive at all. *He is an arse*



Sounds like a fair assessment


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. It's the ones that do nothing but annoy me with their noise. Petty I know, but if it was any of the others I probably would. Plus the big fatty is still in as far as I know as it was the other one that went out in the car half an hour ago so she can get off her arse and sort it herself. Lol


Can't blame you there Mo


----------



## Chief Broom (23 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> This is how I picture @Chief Broom in my minds eye…
> View attachment 632351


I dont OMG much....but OMG!  Ive been living in the highlands about 8 years and need another 50 before buying a kilt! Being up here on my tod i havent got any pics of myself and shant be buying a selfie stick anytime soon! 
Anyhoo i do have one pic [oh no they say] heres me the scruffy git fishing of Cromarty Pier with the handsome Murphy


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Do you use Google Find My Device?


I didn't... 


SpokeyDokey said:


> Takes minutes to set up.


But... It _DID_, and now I _DO_! 

The train got even busier to Birmingham but is now back to only about 60% full. 

Just having a break from reading _Dark Sacred Night_ (Ballard & Bosch) and will then read 100-odd pages before Exeter.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am on a train to Devon. Very glad that I didn't try earlier in the week. This train is full so post-storm trains would have been horrendously overcrowded.
> 
> I finally got to test my new phone in bright sunlight. Unlike my old phone, this one is fine in bright conditions.
> 
> ...


Took two hour's on Monday to get back from Bradford. Cancelled, late running...

Any more numbers before the 7 0?


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't...
> 
> But... It _DID_, and now I _DO_!
> 
> ...


Did you get a Metro though!


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> From where our bins are stored to the back of the bin lorry is 8'.
> 
> Can they put the bin back where it came from?
> 
> ...


They do that here and i point out its three miles away, whilst pointing in the general direction.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2022)

Bit of sad news for us today 
A couple we met in Menorca 5 years ago. MUCH younger than us but they just latched on to us which was fine as they were good company.
Now, he enjoyed a drink as do I. I don't recall him drinking to excess but apparently back home (in Moreton) he spent all his free time in the pub.
Anyway.......he is dead!!!!!
Aged just 45.
His ex tells us that he drank himself to death.
Lovely guy, very sad.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Bit of sad news for us today
> A couple we met in Menorca 5 years ago. MUCH younger than us but they just latched on to us which was fine as they were good company.
> Now, he enjoyed a drink as do I. I don't recall him drinking to excess but apparently back home (in Moreton) he spent all his free time in the pub.
> Anyway.......he is dead!!!!!
> ...


Sorry to be reading that.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Next thing you know you’ll be adding a dash of Worcester sauce to your cheese on toast and wearing a smoking jacket 😁


Add some, butter, beer, mustard, flour put everything in a small saucepan stir till you have a thick paste then spread on buttered granary toast before lightly grilling.

Now we're talking.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Add some, butter, beer, mustard, flour put everything in a small saucepan stir till you have a thick paste then spread on buttered granary toast before lightly grilling.
> 
> Now we're talking.


But would you eat it?


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

For those who like doing the washing, and have a soft spot for Marmite.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Bin lorry been. It’s tipping it down so I put on full waterproofs and brought them in before they disappear. I always do Betty next door and Alan and Jane over the road too. Needless to say I don’t do the other side  Picked up some of the bottles and cans that were lying around as the bin men just looked at them and ignored them. No doubt they aren’t allowed to handle it due to H & S!



What’s a bin lorry ? I haven’t see one since before Christmas.😂😀


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2022)

We had plain fish and peas for lunch. I wasn't very hungry today.


----------



## 12boy (23 Feb 2022)

I have taken the aged pooch out three times this morning for a squat. It is actually -23C but with the wind chill it is -35 C so she doesn't linger. She has had breakfast and her meds and is now in her basket in front of a heater vent. I will need to go to the grocery store at some point to get meds for Mrs 12 and no doubt there will be other things we cannot survive without. Yesterday we went for a blood draw and and a bunch of shots at the oncology place and I was very happy the CRV started right up in -28 C temps.
Be well and safe....


----------



## Chislenko (23 Feb 2022)

I got a bit confused there, I thought for a minute the Find My Device was for the wheelie bin 🙂


----------



## Chislenko (23 Feb 2022)

Today I have become a fully paid up member of the "oldies club". 

My bus pass arrived!!!

Next week I get my first repayment from the government for all the decades I have "saved" with them.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Today I have become a fully paid up member of the "oldies club".
> 
> My bus pass arrived!!!
> 
> Next week I get my first repayment from the government for all the decades I have "saved" with them.


Make the most of the two months use of the pass.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had plain fish and peas for lunch. I wasn't very hungry today.


I had home made tomato soup plus fresh bread n cheese.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I had home made tomato soup plus fresh bread n cheese.




Sometimes the simplest of foods are the best and the ones you enjoy the most.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had plain fish and peas for lunch. I wasn't very hungry today.


Mushy peas I hope.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Mushy peas I hope.




Of course. Nothing else will do


----------



## Paulus (23 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I had home made tomato soup plus fresh bread n cheese.


Similar here. A big pot of vegetable soup with crusty bread.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Feb 2022)

Just come back from DIL's Dad's 60th birthday party

His wife was 60 a few months ago - and they are planning to go and get their bus passes sorted out very soon

WHich was a surprise - last time I looked we (we are both 62 this year - born 13 days apart!!!) could only get a bus pass when we reach 67 - i.e. when the old age pension starts!

Turns out they are right - we can get a Liverpool City Region bus pass from age 60!

Seems like it came in after I checked - and for some reason I never noticed the changes - mind you we are part of the Liverpool City Region but are the only part that is not also part of Merseyside - and we are also part of Cheshire and the Police cars say Cheshire but we pay Council Tax to Halton
So - half the time I am not really sure where I live - so that may be why I didn;t notice


----------



## Chislenko (23 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just come back from DIL's Dad's 60th birthday party
> 
> His wife was 60 a few months ago - and they are planning to go and get their bus passes sorted out very soon
> 
> ...



Yes Ebiker, my Chester and Chester West pass came with little map showing the areas covered and it includes Halton and Warrington.

These are as you say issued at retirement age but I believe certain cities can put their own in place at earlier ages, Liverpool being an example.

Edit. It appears the Liverpool one covers trains and the ferry as well.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes Ebiker, my Chester and Chester West pass came with little map showing the areas covered and it includes Halton and Warrington.
> 
> These are as you say issued at retirement age but I believe certain cities can put their own in place at earlier ages, Liverpool being an example.
> 
> Edit. It appears the Liverpool one covers trains and the ferry as well.


Yup - and trains and ferries take bikes!!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes Ebiker, my Chester and Chester West pass came with little map showing the areas covered and it includes Halton and Warrington.
> 
> These are as you say issued at retirement age but I believe certain cities can put their own in place at earlier ages, Liverpool being an example.
> 
> Edit. It appears the Liverpool one covers trains and the ferry as well.


And just thought (OK - a rarity I know)
maybe I/we can get one for the Liverpool area and one for Cheshire
whatever those 2 terms mean
still - an area of research for tomorrow - and I shall spread the result amongst the oldies in the area


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> And just thought (OK - a rarity I know)
> maybe I/we can get one for the Liverpool area and one for Cheshire
> whatever those 2 terms mean
> still - an area of research for tomorrow - and I shall spread the result amongst the oldies in the area


As far as I'm aware, you can't apply for two bus passes, in different areas. One should cover both regions.


----------



## Chislenko (23 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Yup - and trains and ferries take bikes!!!



Despite a bit of investigation I can not find the area of where people have to live who can apply for it, i.e. when does Liverpool end going out towards Speke, Runcorn, Bootle, Crosby, Formby? etc. I would imagine the tunnel will be the limit the other way.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2022)

And we are back to torrential rain. Sounds like a bit of hail as well.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And we are back to torrential rain. Sounds like a bit of hail as well.


Was the hail bouncing back up around the six inch mark?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2022)

I was just chatting to my nephew when we heard a scuttling sound along the top of his wardrobe. The next moment, a fiend from hell threw itself upon us! 

I ran for cover and took this picture from a safe distance...







OMG - the wildlife in Devon is scary compared to that in Yorkshire and Lancashire!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> But would you eat it?


Absolutely. Welsh Rarebit is a delicious but very occasional treat.

I could do with one right now after a rather painful visit to Yorkshire. Fail to win on Saturday and I think we're done for. 

Very wet snow laying on the M62 near Hartshead. Just as well Snakepass was closed as it was probably worse up there. We have snow forecast for the morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2022)

Ooo. First proper snow. I’m not risking a walk as it was icy last night when I went to bed so it will be ice under the snow which was what caught me out last year.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2022)

Good morning people, I'm still in bed, I looked outside just now and its very dark and wet, I've got some house work to do and thats it for today, I wordled in four today.


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2022)

Good morning all. 
It's rain heavily which is forecast to turn to sleet later. The cats run off down the garden not looking happy,  but it's their choice to go.

Wordle done in 4 this morning. 

Another soggy dog walk in the offing, but although she doesn't like going out in the garden when it's raining, as soon as I pick up her lead she's rearing to go.

Another day in paradise.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2022)

Morning that looks lovely Mo. We had a dry and calm night here. Let's hope the snow stays away.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Was the hail bouncing back up around the six inch mark?




Nope


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2022)

Something else off the bucket list that I probably won't repeat. I've just done a half marathon on the rowing machine  Took it very easy as I was just wanting to finish. Better go and get a steep in the bath I think.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, Lol!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, proper snow here too.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2022)

Good morning. Cold, dank, miserable. That's just me!  No, it's horrid outside, currently heavy hail.

Dentist at 9.30 so I need to get a wiggle on, not much planned after this but will get the bike out if weather permits it.

A friend is 70 today. We're popping round for a glass this evening


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Absolutely. Welsh Rarebit is a delicious but very occasional treat.


"Welsh Rarebit" was mentioned in a recent episode of " Something Rhymes with Purple " that was discussing the origins of food related words and phrases. It was originally "Welsh Rabbit", an insinuation that the Welsh were so poor that they could not even afford Rabbit, the cheapest meat available.
The change from "Rabbit" to "Rarebit" was an affectation, to make it sound a bit "Grander", as was the use of " Luncheon" instead of lunch.


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Looks like Storm Gladys is about to hit, 40 - 50mph winds and hail forecast today. Tomorrow's looking a lot better; which is just as well because we're meeting our best mates for lunch at Lynmouth.
Fish and Chips on the Esplanade. That's something to look forward to.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope


T'was here. What you had wasn't worth bothering about.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2022)

Porridge finished and time for a cuppa. Just done Quordle and didn't find it too bad today.

Just looking at our local Faceache page and I find it amusing the state people get into now worrying about snow on the roads. I can remember many white knuckle commutes to and from work in much worse conditions.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes Ebiker, my Chester and Chester West pass came with little map showing the areas covered and it includes Halton and Warrington.
> 
> These are as you say issued at retirement age but I believe certain cities can put their own in place at earlier ages, Liverpool being an example.
> 
> Edit. It appears the Liverpool one covers trains and the ferry as well.


Yep.....my Bro lives in Birkenhead and his covers bus, ferry and trains.
Ours in Warrington covers bus only. We could sacrifice that for a discount off trains.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2022)

There's just been an almighty clap!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's just been an almighty clap!!


I haven't got the clap...


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I haven't got the clap...


Aren't you glad?


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2022)

@numbnuts has been quiet this week.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
My friend just phoned to cancel our planned 10:30 run, citing " adverse weather conditions " We used to run in all weathers, probably because opportunities were limited by _work_ ( shudder )
It's worked out well as we just had a call from our daughter asking to look after our Granddaughter while mum visits the hairdresser. 
Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Aren't you glad?


glad all over...


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2022)

I have a purring pussy! 🐱


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2022)

Just a bit of hail here. Hardly anything


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2022)

Wordle in 4 this morning.

I didn't think the Yanks used that word


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Wordle in 4 this morning.
> 
> I didn't think the Yanks used that word


I thought I had forgotten it as usual, but it just came to me. No, I was a bit surprised too.

That's the snow back on.


----------



## Dirk (24 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Wordle in 4 this morning.
> 
> I didn't think the Yanks used that word


Hope I don't get banned for that ^^^


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2022)

Still snowing.


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Still snowing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 632493


Nice, at least it looks like winter.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I have a purring pussy! 🐱



I must resist the urge to post a crude joke.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought I had forgotten it as usual, but it just came to me. No, I was a bit surprised too.
> 
> That's the snow back on.



I had thought that word had fallen out of use with the way things are these days.


----------



## The Jogger (24 Feb 2022)

I think I'm behind the times, I need to check out this wordle thing. 
Day 4 of the gym mon - Thurs sitting thinking about getting a rescue dog from the local dog rescue centre were I occasionally volunteer. I tried a bit of work lately, two one week sessions of live in care work, travel from Spain to UK but Mrs J not happy about it, so I'm back to full retirement and will now get a dog as I won't be travelling.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yep.....my Bro lives in Birkenhead and his covers bus, ferry and trains.
> Ours in Warrington covers bus only. We could sacrifice that for a discount off trains.



Right, that dispells my theory that it would stop at the tunnel. So it then begs the question does it go past Birkenhead down the Wirral a bit further?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Feb 2022)

The Bear roars - what a sad day for the Ukraine and Europe. 

Literally has brought me to tears. 

@Moderators Not a political post but delete if you want to.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Took two hour's on Monday to get back from Bradford. Cancelled, late running...
> 
> *Any more numbers before the 7 0?*


Er... 



classic33 said:


> Did you get a Metro though!


I did, and finished both of the crosswords by Leeds.



Dave7 said:


> Yep.....my Bro lives in Birkenhead and his covers bus, ferry and trains.
> Ours in Warrington covers bus only. We could sacrifice that for a discount off trains.


Dave - if you would sometimes be travelling separately, buy _*Senior Railcards*_ - £30/year or £70/3 years. They give 1/3 discount on off-peak rail travel. 

I saved £47 on my return fare to Devon so I will be quids in on my next trip in the spring and laughing for 2 years and 9 months after that. 

If you always travel together, save even more money and buy a _*Two Together*_ card for £30/year.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The Bear roars - what a sad day for the Ukraine and Europe.
> 
> Literally has brought me to tears.
> 
> @Moderators Not a political post but delete if you want to.


This could cause World War 3 if the worlds politicians aren't very careful. I truly despair of the world these days.


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Er...
> 
> 
> I did, and finished both of the crosswords by Leeds.
> ...


I've bought a senior railcard, and before that network card for many years. You only need to use it a couple of times and you are quids in.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> @numbnuts has been quiet this week.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I have a purring pussy! 🐱


I am sure their are lots of people happy to stroke it


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought I had forgotten it as usual, but it just came to me. No, I was a bit surprised too.
> 
> That's the snow back on.


Me too. It was my only remaining possibility unless the word was something completely obscure. Really surprised by it.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> This could cause World War 3 if the worlds politicians aren't very careful. I truly despair of the world these days.


Has Mr Putin lost it ?


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Has Mr Putin lost it ?



He has a hidden agenda and might spark WW3 implementing it.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> This could cause World War 3 if the worlds politicians aren't very careful. I truly despair of the world these days.


We're on a very dangerous road, never thought I would see it in my lifetime. Abandoning our neighbours looking a bit foolhardy as well in this situation. Enough from me.

We are going to the States in October. I applied for and got my entry documents yesterday. I'm doing Mrs P's today..........she's half Ukrainian. 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2022)

Very mixed weather here.
2 hours ago we had nice blue skies. Since then we had had heavy hailstone and rain......it is not nice.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> *Er... *
> 
> 
> I did, and finished both of the crosswords by Leeds.
> ...


Bottom left hand corner.

Good to hear. The train trouble was on the Lancashire side.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We're on a very dangerous road, never thought I would see it in my lifetime. Abandoning our neighbours looking a bit foolhardy as well in this situation. Enough from me.
> 
> We are going to the States in October. I applied for and got my entry documents yesterday. I'm doing Mrs P's today..........*she's half Ukrainian*. 🤔


Just take the half that's not - sorted


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2022)

three out of four on Quordle this morning, I seem to be able to crack two out of four and three out of four but haven't been able to complete it yet.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Feb 2022)

After 31 years being with the AA I have just cancelled my breakdown cover  
still I'll be £88 better off


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Has Mr Putin lost it ?


He never had 'it' in the first place! A very dangerous man who should never even have been allowed to run a village saw mill in Siberia!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> He never had 'it' in the first place! A very dangerous man who should never even have been allowed to run a village saw mill in Siberia!


Somebody needs to assassinate him! 

Couldn’t sit indoors any longer so got a walk done. It’s thawing quickly now. Just hope it doesn’t freeze overnight. 

Salmon sandwich for lunch and left some morsels for 🐱


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2022)

I am skiving. I was intending to get a bike ride in before the rest of the family arrive (mid-afternoon). I walked up the garden to get my cycling jacket from the shed (don't know why it had been put there!) and discovered that the sunshine was deceptive - there is a bitterly cold wind blowing. Was having second thoughts about the ride and then it started raining. I dashed back inside and the rain turned to hail... Naaah! 

The forecast is better tomorrow. Rumour has it that all of the female family members (plus my brother-in-law) want to spend their day being pampered at a spa. Blow that - I will cycle instead!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> After 31 years being with the AA I have just cancelled my breakdown cover
> still I'll be £88 better off


Have you gone with another service ?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Have you gone with another service ?


He doesn’t have a car


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Feb 2022)

Been out for a wander. Gorgeous spring sunshine between snow showers. Snow mostly being blown off the hills.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been out for a wander. Gorgeous spring sunshine between snow showers. Snow mostly being blown off the hills.
> View attachment 632512


Good example of sastrugi formation there.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2022)

Lunch eaten. A puzzle done which included the word "stein" which I now know is an earthenware beer mug.

I've been hoping the weather would let me ride. It won't! Off for a walk now.

I'll have forgotten what a stein is by the time I return.😄


----------



## numbnuts (24 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Have you gone with another service ?


No car @Dave7 and not too sure if I want one what with the rise in fuel cost ect, but it will mean I have to give up on a lot of things, I didn't mind what with the lockdowns ect, but now the spring/summer is coming all I'll have in my bike/trike to play with and would like to go fishing and kayaking again and I can't do that without a car.


Mo1959 said:


> He doesn’t have a car


Thanks @Mo1959


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Lunch eaten. A puzzle done which included the word "stein" which I now know is an earthenware beer mug.
> 
> I've been hoping the weather would let me ride. It won't! Off for a walk now.
> 
> I'll have forgotten what a stein is by the time I return.😄


Think it maybe has German origins? I could be making that up.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Feb 2022)

Our world sorted


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Still snowing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 632493


Ever thought of taking up a new sport/exercise ? 
If you did, Cross country skiing looks possible. 😀


----------



## pawl (24 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I must resist the urge to post a crude joke.





You’ve got me thinking.Dare not relate my thoughts.though


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Feb 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Ever thought of taking up a new sport/exercise ?
> If you did, Cross country skiing looks possible. 😀


It’s quite popular around here, saw a few out this morning in fact.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Feb 2022)

Wife was having a massage today so I decided to go out on my bike no matter what

Managed 15 miles (about) with a strong gusty headwind all the way out - sometimes side on which was interesting
and instances of the snow that is almost hail!

Trip home was quite fast!!!

BTW - end point was the local airport - a couple of little aeroplanes were flying - much to my amazement.
It was interesting seeing them take off - one the got airborn they must have hit some stronger wind about 100 foot up - they pretty much roase vertically at that point!!!


----------



## rustybolts (24 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> @numbnuts has been quiet this week.


Probably battened down the hatches in the vicious weather, sensible man


----------



## postman (24 Feb 2022)

when i first retired,i cleaned the house from top to bottom once a week.Now coming up sixteen years its once a month but over two days,well today after yesterdays carpets session.It was the shower room,bathroom and then while mrs p was out shopping the kitchen floor.But it seems its too much for my hydrocele swelling,the communicating bit made me feel sick and ached for well over an hour afterwards,i even had a sleep.So i hope they sort me out soon.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Think it maybe has German origins? I could be making that up.


German and holds one litre rather than one pint I think.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Feb 2022)

I've never contemplated the thought the six o'clock news could reduce me to tears. Now I know how my family must have felt 83 years ago.


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Feb 2022)

Evening folks  managed a walk today between snow showers still parky though.
Got my deposit back from my landlady phew i need the cash [£700] so pleased about that. The council housing team were monitoring my communications with her and would've intervened if she didnt cough up.
Have been buying gardening tools as will be trying my best in the available space this year....will have to show the neighbours how its done


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Feb 2022)

Forgot to mention before - but when I went for a ride I, as usual, took a can of diet coke with me

Got to the airport and stopped to watch the plans and have a drink (chocolate biscuits may have been involved as well!!)
Only to find the can was empty - it is teh cheap Tesco own brand type and the aluminium is the thinnest think known to mankind
must have got knocked and the whole rear bag was liberally covered with coke

pain in the neck


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2022)

It’s gone all sparkly out there now and looks very icy. I’ll need to try and lie in bed a bit longer in the morning.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s gone all sparkly out there now and looks very icy. I’ll need to try and lie in bed a bit longer in the morning.


Wet here at present.

You'll not stay in bed. You'll be up and out with the larks.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2022)

I am probably going to avoid the news while I am in Devon - I want to spend a few nice days with my family away from the cares of the world. The situation in Ukraine is too depressing to think about for now. I can't see any way that this war will end quickly, other than something merciful happening like Putin suddenly dying of natural causes. Bumping him off and making him a martyr for Russian nationalists would probably just stir things up more.

On a more cheerful note... One of my sister's neighbours had a 2-and-a-bit year old 49" Panasonic UHD TV which recently developed a fault, just out of warranty. She went straight out and bought a new TV. She said that she was going to recycle the old set so we took it off her hands this afternoon...

_*Sounds like a job for amateur TV repairman! *_

I am going to try to fix the set before I go home. I switched it on and saw that there was power to the screen (the backlights were on) but nothing was displayed. I whipped the back cover off and looked at the flat cable from the motherboard to the screen. I wiggled the cable at the motherboard end and several times managed to see a very quick message flash up on the screen but then quickly disappear. It said "_No signal_". (Nothing was plugged into the set, so that was the correct message!) That tells me that the screen and backlight are ok. Either the cable is faulty, or maybe the flat output socket on the motherboard? These things are too fiddly to mess about with so I had a look on ebay and found a replacement motherboard and cable for £45. It's worth a punt! A decent TV for £45 would be a bargain.

I hope that the spares get here before I head north again. It wouldn't be a difficult job to replace the motherboard, plug in all the cables, and bolt it all back together but nobody else here feels confident enough to do it.

There is another electronic repair task for me. My sister's Huawei Android tablet has developed an intermittent fault. It works fine for a while but then random things seem to happen. I think that the screen's touch-screen overlay starts to malfunction. It is as if somebody is drumming and dragging their fingers on the screen. If I can't sort it out here, I may take the tablet back with me and try again next week.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning, a nice bright frosty start to the day.
> 
> Wordle in 5
> Wordle 249 5/6
> ...


Something to spread on those buns, also from M&S.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Feb 2022)

Morning. It’s skitie oot there richt enough!  I will either need grippers if I go out just now, or wait till later till it melts.

My usual 4 in Wordle but found it more difficult today.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Feb 2022)

Crap sleep last night. Didn’t really need my Garmin to confirm it as I saw nearly every hour.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2022)

Good morning everybody, shopping Friday has rolled round again, dentist this afternoon, I wordled in three today.


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, 
Sunny and frosty outside this morning. 
The builder didn't turn up yesterday, but did drive past in the afternoon, briefly. I shall be chasing him up if he is not back by 9, he is normally here by 7.30.

Wordle in 6 , I just made it.

A nice long dog walk across the soggy fields later, with possibly a pint or two in the Mitre on the way home. 

A bit of sad news for me this morning, my best mates Dad died yesterday, 89 and had dementia. I have known him since I was 6, so another funeral to attend. That makes 3 already this year.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Yay.....Fish Friday returns! 
Off to Lynmouth to meet up with our best mates. Fish and Chips on the Esplanade and a pint in the Rising Sun is on the cards.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
Bright and sunny ☀️ I’ve splashed out on a few items of clothing. A new Merino jumper to replace the one that I inadvertently took to the charity shop, and a new lightweight down jacket to replace the one Mrs Tenkaykev put through the washing machine 😮
I’m going to look a real “ dapper dan “ 😁😎
Stay safe folks ☕️🛴


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Feb 2022)

A quick return to the forum as Mrs Tenkaykev has just mentioned that it’s Pancake Day onTuesday 👍
I’ve got a recipe for Jaffa Cake pancakes that I’m going to try, might use self raising flour to make them fluffier 🤔


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2022)

Wordle in 4 today.


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Feb 2022)

Morning wordle wombles  ive been having a spending spree! poor old post person will be staggering under the load 
Forks n spades, kitchen plate drainers, radiator clothes hangers...mmmm what else do i need? More malamine plates!


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2022)

Update,
Hoorah, the builder is here.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2022)

Morning. No wind. No rain. No snow. Hoorah. 

But it's cold 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A quick return to the forum as Mrs Tenkaykev has just mentioned that it’s Pancake Day onTuesday 👍
> I’ve got a recipe for Jaffa Cake pancakes that I’m going to try, might use self raising flour to make them fluffier 🤔


Does that mean you cover them with chocolate ?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Feb 2022)

Stuck the Inov8 ice claws on and got my walk done. The sun is out though so hoping the ice melts soon as I could do with going round to the supermarket.

Enjoying my porridge.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Feb 2022)

I was thinking about getting a hair cut soon anyway and noticed the hairdresser put a message on Faceache saying she had a cancellation for 9 tomorrow so grabbed it. Faceache does have its uses occasionally.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


>


You're certain that that's you?


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Does that mean you cover them with chocolate ?


Yes! a big dollop of Marmalade in the centre, melt chocolate of choice in bowl over hot water and stir, pour over pancake and allow to set ( or eat warm if you prefer )


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Feb 2022)

It's a bit chilly here in Poole but I can feel the warmth from the sun through the window. I was checking on the WEBB telescope earlier, it's in the depths of space, in orbit about the L2 Lagrange point which is about a million miles further from the sun than the earth is. The current temperature is 57C on the part facing the sun. Just a few centimetres away on the shaded part where the telescope is mounted it's minus 232C 😮 😎


----------



## Dave7 (25 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes! a big dollop of Marmalade in the centre, melt chocolate of choice in bowl over hot water and stir, pour over pancake and allow to set ( or eat warm if you prefer )


 and another 
But then I don't eat sweet stuff. I am sure it will give many people much pleasure.
I wonder if you could do fish n chip pancakes for Dirk


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2022)

Hey, hey, hey it's a beautiful day. Been rather busy this morning.



Must go while things look good. Catch up later.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're certain that that's you?


 
I'll be gone soon as my Virgin broadband is having maintenance in the area today


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'll be gone soon as my Virgin broadband is having maintenance in the area today


Anything like they are round these parts you may never be back!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2022)

I have been a busy bee. Chicken casserole in the slow cooker, washing done and outside on the line ( it's a beautiful sunny day here) houseworky stuff done, shower had and I am now relaxing with a cup of coffee


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2022)

Dave7 said:


> and another
> But then I don't eat sweet stuff. I am sure it will give many people much pleasure.
> I wonder if you could do fish n chip pancakes for Dirk



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MSRDqxpkj6U


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anything like they are round these parts you may never be back!


 
It went off for 15 minutes, how long it will stay like this is anybody's guess


----------



## Chislenko (25 Feb 2022)

7 mile run / jog completed this morning, longest run so far 2022. Last couple of miles was a real struggle but held on.

I have recently been diagnosed with a pharyngeal pouch and one of the side effects is lack of breath, this really reared its head on the run. On a more positive note another side effect is weight loss.

Now it is shower, lunch carry on with my wall building.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> 7 mile run / jog completed this morning, longest run so far 2022. Last couple of miles was a real struggle but held on.
> 
> I have recently been diagnosed with a pharyngeal pouch and one of the side effects is lack of breath, this really reared its head on the run. On a more positive note another side effect is weight loss.
> 
> Now it is shower, lunch carry on with my wall building.


I find running quite hard work now too but still enjoy the buzz it gives me so I will persevere as long as I can too. Shouldn't say this on a cycling forum, but if my body allowed, I much prefer running to cycling.


----------



## Sterlo (25 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I find running quite hard work now too but still enjoy the buzz it gives me so I will persevere as long as I can too. Shouldn't say this on a cycling forum, but if my body allowed, I much prefer running to cycling.


How dare you, the door's that way 👉


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I find running quite hard work now too but still enjoy the buzz it gives me so I will persevere as long as I can too. Shouldn't say this on a cycling forum, but if my body allowed, I much prefer running to cycling.



It's OK to say that on here imo. 😁

I much prefer hiking and scrambling in the mountains to cycling.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Feb 2022)

SWMBO may need IT help this afternoon so I went for a ride this morning

still a bit windy round here but far better than yesterday
went round the canals using a route that goes up 'the Big Hill' as it avoids the wettest and muddiest part of teh canal - nice to see some boats out and about
1 cruiser moored in Runcorn and 2 narrowboats moored outside the theatre - then another narrowboat under way heading for Runcorn
Wonder what is happening in Runcorn????

Still - nice ride and not too wet


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Feb 2022)

Oh - managed Wordle - second to last line after getting absolutely naff all clues on the first line!

Wordle 251 5/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨🟩⬜
🟨⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2022)

I have had my lunch. I can't move now. There is enough casserole for us tomorrow.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Feb 2022)

Just back from a trip to Screwfix on the Brommie. Cycled up to the door, dismounted, wheeled the Brommie to the counter, flicked the rear under, quoted order number and then loaded 4 litres of roof treatment, a new caulking gun and a couple of tubes of caulk into the basket bag, flicked the bike open, wheeled it to the door and cycled off, all in less than three minutes 👍 
Before leaving home I’d made sure that my socks and trousers matched the colour of the Brommie 😎😁


----------



## 12boy (25 Feb 2022)

Tenkay it was amazing to me how much a basket bag will carry. 
Will be up to 10.6C by Tuesday although it is -18C at the moment. Perhaps some biking will happen next week.
Postman, sorry to hear about your health problems. Hope you can get some relief soon.
Be well and safe y'all.


----------



## Sterlo (25 Feb 2022)

Can I just say that I hate you all. You've got me into Wordle today, thought I'd see what all the fuss was about, got it in 5 but it drove me nuts. You will be receiving a letter from my solicitor in due course!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Feb 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Can I just say that I hate you all. You've got me into Wordle today, thought I'd see what all the fuss was about, got it in 5 but it drove me nuts. You will be receiving a letter from my solicitor in due course!


Can I just say one word…….Quordle!


----------



## Sterlo (25 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Can I just say one word…….Quordle!


NOT A CHANCE IN HELL!!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2022)

I refuse to do any of them, as I would have to walk the walk of shame if I couldn't get any of them.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Feb 2022)

Sterlo said:


> NOT A CHANCE IN HELL!!!!!


Fair enough

try Nerdle then - far better


----------



## pawl (25 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all,
> Sunny and frosty outside this morning.
> The builder didn't turn up yesterday, but did drive past in the afternoon, briefly. I shall be chasing him up if he is not back by 9, he is normally here by 7.30.
> 
> ...




Sad news  but at least you are returning from the funerals.The older I get the more funerals I seem to attend


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I refuse to do any of them, as I would have to walk the walk of shame if I couldn't get any of them.


 
When I tried the first five I failed on all of them  then I re-read the instructions I was away, now I'd make the worse wizard as I can't spell for nuts, but my average is now 3 to 4, I even did one in two


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Can I just say that I hate you all. You've got me into Wordle today, thought I'd see what all the fuss was about, got it in 5 but it drove me nuts. You will be receiving a letter from my solicitor in due course!



Now you've tried Wordle try Quordle. 

https://www.quordle.com/#/practice


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Feb 2022)

12boy said:


> Tenkay it was amazing to me how much a basket bag will carry.
> Will be up to 10.6C by Tuesday although it is -18C at the moment. Perhaps some biking will happen next week.
> Postman, sorry to hear about your health problems. Hope you can get some relief soon.
> Be well and safe y'all.


The recommended load is 10kg ( although there's certainly about a 50% margin of safety allowed for in the design ) that equates to 10 litres of booze allowing for the containers and the slightly higher density of alcohol compared to water. 👍


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2022)

When did Kiev become Kyiv?


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> When did Kiev become Kyiv?


Do the chickens mind?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> When did Kiev become Kyiv?




It's how Ukraine spell it and say it so I've been told


----------



## postman (25 Feb 2022)

just having a pint of Fullers Porter very nice and beside it is a Jameson whiskey.Why not its Friday.


----------



## GM (25 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> The recommended load is 10kg ( although there's certainly about a 50% margin of safety allowed for in the design ) that equates to 10 litres of booze allowing for the containers and the slightly higher density of alcohol compared to water. 👍




I had at least 15kg's of tools, hammer drills, cordless drills, etc in my T bag on my home commute from Knightsbridge once. It was a bit wobbly steering but made it, glad I don't have to do that anymore!


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> When did Kiev become Kyiv?


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...nd-spell-kyiv-kiev-ukraine-and-why-it-matters


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...nd-spell-kyiv-kiev-ukraine-and-why-it-matters


Sounds like virtue signalling to me.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2022)

Morning. Dry and much milder today 

Getting my hair cut at 9 so I’ll get out for my early walk soon and get breakfast first.

Not a single letter on my starter word on Wordle today but got there quickly and got a 3 so happy with that. I’ll try Quordle later.


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks, early start today, carer was here at twenty to seven, ironing to do this morning and rugby this afternoon, wordle done in four.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2022)

Morning. Brrrr it's cold here  no wind or rain though so hoorah.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2022)

Our Wedding anniversary today, 39 years of trouble and strife, no she's lovely really,  its been a lovely part of my lifes journey.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Our Wedding anniversary today, 39 years of trouble and strife, no she's lovely really,  its been a lovely part of my journey.



Happy anniversary. Many more to come I hope.


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2022)

Morning all, congratulations to dave r.
It's nice and sunny , but quite frosty outside.

Wordle in 4 again this morning. 

Once the dog has been walked, it seems to be a domestics type of day, then Spurs are on the telly, and then the first of the spring classic bike races. So a few hours in front of the telly box.

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2022)

I am back. Enjoyed my walk. Mild and breezy out.

Happy Anniversary to Dave and Mrs Dave 🎂


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Our Wedding anniversary today, 39 years of trouble and strife, no she's lovely really,  its been a lovely part of my lifes journey.




Happy anniversary Dave to you and Mrs Dave


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2022)

That's the pesky wind picking up again. It's been a windy winter! 🌪️


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Feb 2022)

Up at 7:45 today

First time with an alarm from the new mobile

think it needs adjusting for volume and alarm tune

Reason for actually getting up - we have apparently volunteered to look after the 2 grandsons - their old sister is going with her Mum and Dad to a posh meal somewhere well up north - booked in a very posh castle/hotel by her other grand mother - hence nothing for kids to do and no kids menu!!!

so we have a baby and an SEN 5 year old for 2 days
which should be fun - I predict a walk through the woods and having to clean up the car after

we have made a note of the hotel and might try it ourselves if the reports are good - it is near Hadrian's wall so we could go and check it is still keeping the Scots out!!!


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Had a lovely time in Lynmouth yesterday. Fish & Chips were excellent and the Exmoor Gold in the Ancient Mariner was top notch. 
Spent an hour or so in the pub putting the world to rights with my best mate, whilst our other halves went shopping for handbags - so everyone was happy. 

Happy anniversary @dave r


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> the Exmoor Gold in the Ancient Mariner was top notch.


Did you stop at one, or three? 😉


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Did you stop at one, or three? 😉


Yes.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2022)

Found a picture of my old school.







My last classroom was behind the first two windows to the right of the tower.
I really enjoyed my time there.
51 years since I left and still best mates with one of my school mates.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Up at 7:45 today
> 
> First time with an alarm from the new mobile
> 
> ...




Good luck


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Found a picture of my old school.
> 
> View attachment 632756
> 
> ...




That looks rather posh


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Our Wedding anniversary today, 39 years of trouble and strife, no she's lovely really,  its been a lovely part of my lifes journey.


Life is a voyage...

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_surYSjPZQA


----------



## postman (26 Feb 2022)

Happy Anniversary dave r and Mrs dave r.39 years wonderful.I myself have been happily married 20 years which is not bad out of 31.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Feb 2022)

Good Morning
It's been fifteen days since my last bike ride.That's mostly down to grandparenting duties.
Getting out today and then try to keep it up regulary again.
Wife's got the tv on watching the Ukraine situation so it will be nice to get out,gather my thoughts and get some fresh air.
BTW congrats to Dave and his wife on their wedding anniversary.Forty six years for us this year


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> That looks rather posh


It was originally a Victorian spa and health resort, then a seminary before becoming a boy's school at the turn of the 20th century.
They've now allowed girls in.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Our Wedding anniversary today, 39 years of trouble and strife, no she's lovely really,  its been a lovely part of my lifes journey.


Have a lovely day


----------



## Chislenko (26 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> It was originally a Victorian spa and health resort, then a seminary before becoming a boy's school at the turn of the 20th century.
> They've now allowed girls in.



What is the world coming to 🙂


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2022)

Back from the hairdressers. Nice and short now.

I suppose I should attempt Quordle, although I see people saying they are stuck today so I will probably fail. Still, keeps the leetle grey cells ticking over.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> What is the world coming to 🙂


No standards these days!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Feb 2022)

Good morning everyone. All good here........except two people have walked in to my house wearing QPR shirts!


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. All good here........except two people have walked in to my house wearing QPR shirts!


Have you woken up in the right house?


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2022)

From my facebook page this morning, Lol


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. All good here........except two people have walked in to my house wearing* QPR shirts*!


Goes off to google.....Oh football


----------



## Chislenko (26 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. All good here........except two people have walked in to my house wearing QPR shirts!



They could be supporting two Scottish teams...Queens Park and Rangers 😀


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Our Wedding anniversary today, 39 years of trouble and strife, no she's lovely really,  its been a lovely part of my lifes journey.





Congratulations to you both Hope you both enjoy the day


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2022)

Good God. Just got an email from Bulb energy kindly telling me that my electrics is going up in price AGAIN from 1st april


----------



## GM (26 Feb 2022)

Morning all... Congratulations Dave, hope you have many more!


----------



## GM (26 Feb 2022)

I got that email from Bulb as well. I'm just hoping it's their April fools joke, somehow I don't think so


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Found a picture of my old school.
> 
> View attachment 632756
> 
> ...








My school was very good it was approved Security was excellent it had bars on the window 

Just joking honestly


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Good God. Just got an email from Bulb energy kindly telling me that my electrics is going up in price AGAIN from 1st april


Same here, £45 per month increase
Plus, I'm in credit at the moment.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2022)

@Mo1959


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Found a picture of my old school.
> 
> View attachment 632756
> 
> ...


WHen was Gormenghast made into a school?


----------



## rustybolts (26 Feb 2022)

Happy 39th Dave !!


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> WHen was Gormenghast made into a school?


It did feel a bit like that when I was there.


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Good God. Just got an email from Bulb energy kindly telling me that my electrics is going up in price AGAIN from 1st april



I got a similar E-Mail from OVO, I'm currently paying £91 a month, looks like after April I'll be paying between £130 and £140 a month.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning everyone. All good here........except two people have walked in to my house wearing QPR shirts!


One of my close friends is a QPR supporter. We used to train together and he ended up being best man at our wedding. Sadly he developed MS and after several years was dependent on a wheel chair. At the time he had an adapted car through Motability and was pretty self sufficient. He got a couple of tickets to the QPR v Birmingham game and asked me to accompany him to the game. The tickets included a parking permit next to the ground and a couple of pitch side spaces in the wheelchair area. We parked up and I got out and ambled around looking for the correct entrance. I saw a doorway that led to an office like area with people working inside so thought I’d ask there. This chap came up to me and ssked if he could help, when I explained he took me to an official and said “ look after these people “ we were taken to a separate entrance and escorted to our seats and the guy made sure we were ok and settled in. It was only later that my mate told me that the bloke who’d sorted us out was the QPR Chairman 😁


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Found a picture of my old school.
> 
> View attachment 632756
> 
> ...


Is that Moseley Grammar ? My Dad and Uncle were both old Moseleians.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> My school was very good it was approved Security was excellent it had bars on the window
> 
> Just joking honestly


On the inside or the outside?

And for that special someone in your life, there's


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> My school was very good it was approved Security was excellent it had bars on the window
> 
> Just joking honestly


 
My school didn't have bars on the windows, I know that as on the last day at school I went out of the window after my dinner and never to return


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2022)

MrsP has just realised that her driving licence runs out in three weeks time. 
I thought that now you get a reminder, whereas some time back you didn't. 
Is that correct? 
Mine has another year to go yet, so will be interested to see what happens.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Is that Moseley Grammar ? My Dad and Uncle were both old Moseleians.


Yes. Formerly Spring Hill college.
My older brother also went there.


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2022)

I have been watching the reports on the fighting in the Ukraine.The sound of the air raid sirens sent shivers down my spine.I must have been three and brought back memories of the air raid sirens during WW2 It frightened me as didn’t understand that frightening sound
My heart goes out to those brave people trying to repel the advancing Russian troops.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> I have been watching the reports on the fighting in the Ukraine.The sound of the air raid sirens sent shivers down my spine.I must have been three and brought back memories of the air raid sirens during WW1 It frightened me as didn’t understand that frightening sound
> My heart goes out to those brave people trying to repel the advancing Russian troops.


WW1?
Crikey .......... how old are you?!


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> WW1?
> Crikey .......... how old are you?!


Chelsea pensioner


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I got a similar E-Mail from OVO, I'm currently paying £91 a month, looks like after April I'll be paying between £130 and £140 a month.




We pay £100 per month but we are £150 in credit. We might just get away without paying more. I think I wi have to start going round the house making sure everything is switched off.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2022)

Slaughtered! 🏉 Oh well.


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> WW1?
> Crikey .......... how old are you?!




Not as old as that Ww2 Think I had better edit that


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> WW1?
> Crikey .......... how old are you?!





Edited I’m a mere lad of 82


----------



## numbnuts (26 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We pay £100 per month but we are £150 in credit. We might just get away without paying more. I think I wi have to start going round the house making sure everything is switched off.


I was £149 in credit and they still put it up from £70 to £102.81 now where did I put the fork handles


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> MrsP has just realised that her driving licence runs out in three weeks time.
> I thought that now you get a reminder, whereas some time back you didn't.
> Is that correct?
> Mine has another year to go yet, so will be interested to see what happens.


They reckon a two month turnaround period at present. 
Do you mind being an unpaid chauffeur?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2022)

What an excellent game between England and Wales.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> What an excellent game between England and Wales.


Close - I was trying to get my dinner ready plus sort out 2 grandkids at the time
At the end I thought WOW - close but we are OK
Got my dinner out of the oven and looked back and they were starting again - very confusing - but it all worked out OK!


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I was £149 in credit and they still put it up from £70 to £102.81 now where did I put the fork handles


It's quite possible that energy prices will be going up again in October when the price cap is reviewed every 6 months.


----------



## Sterlo (26 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Now you've tried Wordle try Quordle.
> 
> https://www.quordle.com/#/practice


Go away and leave me alone, my brain hurts!!!


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Go away and leave me alone, my brain hurts!!!


Try something simple.
Seven will give Eight, 
whilst Six will give Nine.
However
To get Seven requires Three, 
whilst to get Six requires Five


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I was £149 in credit and they still put it up from £70 to £102.81 now where did I put the fork handles


Hey, they still have to make a profit! although they have nothing whatsoever to do with the extraction, transmission or maintenance of the Gas network they provide the essential function of sending you a bill.


----------



## Sterlo (26 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Try something simple.
> Seven will give Eight,
> whilst Six will give Nine.
> However
> ...


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

Sterlo said:


>


Wrong!


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hey, they still have to make a profit! although they have nothing whatsoever to do with the extraction, transmission or maintenance of the Gas network they provide the essential function of sending you a bill.


On a serious note, as these companies are just billing companies, could they be wound up and the consumers just pay the companies who deliver the energy, or get it out of the ground.
It would cut out a whole tier of payment.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> On a serious note, as these companies are just billing companies, could they be wound up and the consumers just pay the companies who deliver the energy, or get it out of the ground.
> It would cut out a whole tier of payment.


That's common sense coming to the fore. We can't have that!


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> MrsP has just realised that her driving licence runs out in three weeks time.
> I thought that now you get a reminder, whereas some time back you didn't.
> Is that correct?
> Mine has another year to go yet, so will be interested to see what happens.



I got a reminder when mine ran out.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Try something simple.
> Seven will give Eight,
> whilst Six will give Nine.
> However
> ...





Spoiler: My guess...



Old-fashioned 7-segment display characters?


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Spoiler: My guess..
> 
> 
> 
> Old-fashioned 7-segment display characters?


No spoiler!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> No spoiler!


Oops - sorted out now!


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oops - sorted out now!


I've a feeling he'll check and say he knew all along.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

Metropolitan Police up in Leeds today.
First time I've seen so many of another force round these parts. First time I've seen the met police up here.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2022)

Good morning people, family here later, Rugby later, I haven't wordled or quordled yet, I got round to yesterday's quordle last night and managed three out of four, I wouldn't have got the last wordeven if I hadn't run out of guesses.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2022)

Morning. 2 deg and feels like 1 and I can believe that as well. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (27 Feb 2022)

Morning all, bright and sunny here in Barnet. 
Wordle in 6 , just made it.
Our daughter is coming over at some point today, but I don't know what time though. 
It seems that there is already some reports of panic buying at petrol stations. Some with Jerry cans stocking up  People never learn.

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Doggie walk on the beach first thing, then off to the Ebby for Sunday lunch.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2022)

Wordled in five this morning, and had a total disaster on the quodle, I didn't even get one word.


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2022)

Wordle in 3 this morning.


----------



## Chief Broom (27 Feb 2022)

Morning folks  a bit overcast but there was a pleasant pinkish hue to the sky earlier. Have now got a sofa!  after parking my r's on my old dogs cushion for a week its nice to have a more elevated and comfortable perch 
Had a look in the attic yesterday..always interesting, never know whats up there...a couple of golf umbrellas, some glasses, a dismantled pine bed [wood could come in handy for making a cloche or something] a big roll of carpet and a treasure chest full of gold doubloons.....


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2022)

Morning. What a lovely start. Cool, but bright and not much wind so far. I was out early for a 5k. Hard work as usual. Even downhill feels hard these days. Lol.

A decent evening of telly for me with Countryfile, The Good Karma Hospital and Trigger Point. I will give Peaky Blinders a miss as I have never taken to it for some reason.

Wordle was done in 3 earlier and I might try Quordle once I get my cuppa.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2022)

Didn't take too long. 


Daily Quordle #34
3️⃣4️⃣
8️⃣6️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟨🟨🟨🟩🟩 ⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟨🟩⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## PaulSB (27 Feb 2022)

Good morning everyone from a gloriously sunny Lancashire. It's still and +/-6C which is pretty damn good compared to recent days. I'm just catching up - Congratulations to @dave r and Mrs D 

My boys done good yesterday. I'll say no more. Promise! We then had a good night out in Manchester with #1 son, partner and both sets of parents. Excellent. This morning I'm just catching up a bit of admin while I wait for the temperature to rise a little and then I'll get the bike out. I'm going to head over to the edges of the Ribble Valley taking in some good local climbs - Mellor Brook, Jeffrey Hill (using Gallows Lane, Huntingdon Hall Road @ColinJ - you may not know those two) before returning via Longridge and Ribchester to face the formidable Saccary Lane followed by Gregson Lane, Hillhouse Lane and Toplock.

Film Club at out house tonight and we have chosen The Power of The Dog, a film everyone is talking about these days. I watched it before Christmas and thought it very, very good and one worth showing our friends, since then the world has caught up - slightly disappointed it's not going to be the off beat thing I thought it would be but hey ho........

So take care and catch you all later


----------



## rustybolts (27 Feb 2022)

Tried the bloody Wordle thing and got it in 3 but did not enjoy it. Its masochism . Word puzzles don't appeal. Is there an equivalent daily general knowledge quiz ?


----------



## rustybolts (27 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Chelsea pensioner


I tip my hat to you sir


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Feb 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  a bit overcast but there was a pleasant pinkish hue to the sky earlier. Have now got a sofa!  after parking my r's on my old dogs cushion for a week its nice to have a more elevated and comfortable perch
> Had a look in the attic yesterday..always interesting, never know whats up there...a couple of golf umbrellas, some glasses, a dismantled pine bed [wood could come in handy for making a cloche or something] a big roll of carpet and a treasure chest full of gold doubloons.....


I'd make sure that there isn't a body inside that rolled up carpet. Perhaps I've been reading too many crime novels...


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Film Club at out house tonight and we have chosen The Power of The Dog......


That's 2 hours of my life I won't get back.
Got to be one of the most over hyped pile of poo ever, since Last Tango in Paris.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> This morning I'm just catching up a bit of admin while I wait for the temperature to rise a little and then I'll get the bike out. I'm going to head over to the edges of the Ribble Valley taking in some good local climbs - Mellor Brook, Jeffrey Hill (using Gallows Lane, Huntingdon Hall Road @ColinJ - you may not know those two) before returning via Longridge and Ribchester to face the formidable Saccary Lane followed by Gregson Lane, Hillhouse Lane and Toplock.


Sounds good. I will check them on the map later once back from Exeter. I was up 'early' today because we are about to go to meet the rest of the family for breakfast before they head back to Coventry. 

Another lovely chilly but sunny day here. I will do a loop round the local lanes this afternoon. 

TV parts due to be delivered tomorrow afternoon, which would (hopefully!) allow me to fix the broken smart TV before I head back home.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
A bit fragile this morning as popped in to the Butchers Dog in Wimborne to watch the rugby. We got there early to grab a decent seat and ended up watching both games and supping several pints of Heartbreak Stout. Weather is sunny so we're planning to walk round the bay into Poole and pick up the train tickets for our upcoming trip to Edinburgh.
Stay safe folks.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A bit fragile this morning as popped in to the Butchers Dog in Wimborne to watch the rugby. We got there early to grab a decent seat and ended up watching both games and supping several pints of Heartbreak Stout. Weather is sunny so we're planning to walk round the bay into Poole and pick up the train tickets for our upcoming trip to Edinburgh.
> Stay safe folks.
> 
> View attachment 632969


Not what you'd call busy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not what you'd call busy.


First to arrive 😉 It got really busy as most came for the England Wales game.

EDIT: There were a couple of lads at the next table and I overheard them saying that they were surprised that their mate hadn't turned up as arranged, he was usually so reliable. I mentioned to them that there was another Butchers Dog a few miles away, and that perhaps their friend was sitting there thinking the same thing. 🤔


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'd make sure that there isn't a body inside that rolled up carpet. Perhaps I've been reading too many crime novels...


Or maybe a beautiful Egyptian Queen????


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2022)

From my Facebook memories this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2022)

It's turned out to be a lovely day here as well. Blue skies and sunshine


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's turned out to be a lovely day here as well. Blue skies and sunshine


Same here so just back a walk. Bloody mobbed. I don’t enjoy weekends much. Far too busy for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2022)

I think we are having bacon, egg and fries today.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2022)

I've just fixed my printer, I'm good at fixing things I'm also good at buggering them up too 
It would not print black, but that cartridge was OK, I had some ink cleaning stuff and using a hyperthermic needle and syringe squirted some down the little hole where the cartridge goes and all was good again


----------



## Paulus (27 Feb 2022)

Good afternoon all. 
I have a non traditional Sunday dinner on the go. Spaghetti bolognese, all home cooked


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2022)

I am back from my breakfast in Exeter. _*A very impressive pub building and grounds!*_

I will head out on the bike once the breakfast/brunch has settled in. I feel a bit too stuffed for cycling uphill at the moment...

It looks like I might have to catch the bus to Exeter when I go home later in the week. I haven't got a bus pass yet so I will have to pay. I wasn't going to bother getting one, but it would be very handy for future trips into Exeter when on my Devon visits so I think I _WILL_ get one after all.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's turned out to be a lovely day here as well. Blue skies and sunshine



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ClnWNj-Dz6E


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Jeffrey Hill (using Gallows Lane, Huntingdon Hall Road @ColinJ - you may not know those two)


I didn't know the names, but I checked and I _have _gone that way a few times. I preferred that way up to Jeffrey Hill to the road from the north side.



PaulSB said:


> before returning via Longridge and Ribchester to face the formidable Saccary Lane


I have done that one a couple of times as well. I remember the short stretch on the A59 after the climb up from Ribchester. We hit the A-road in the evening rush hour and it was NOT nice! We went over Top of Ramsgreave and then down into Blackburn to catch a train home.

My niece has indicated that she might be prepared to come and do a few lanes with me on our bikes. Her mum was given a bike by a neighbour and I fixed it up on my previous visit. It is a chunky cheap heavy MTB, but it should ok for short road rides. My niece is not a cyclist though so I must avoid getting her stranded in the middle of nowhere, too knackered to ride back. I'll get back to my map and shorten the route that I had intended to do!


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am back from my breakfast in Exeter. _*A very impressive pub building and grounds!*_
> 
> I will head out on the bike once the breakfast/brunch has settled in. I feel a bit too stuffed for cycling uphill at the moment...
> 
> It looks like I might have to catch the bus to Exeter when I go home later in the week. I haven't got a bus pass yet so I will have to pay. I wasn't going to bother getting one, but it would be very handy for future trips into Exeter when on my Devon visits so I think I _WILL_ get one after all.


Well, unless there's somewhere near you doing the issuing of them, the council no longer issue them and the bus station office that did at the start of this year, has gone.

You'll have a wait on.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Well, unless there's somewhere near you doing the issuing of them, the council no longer issue them and the bus station office that did at the start of this year, has gone.
> 
> You'll have a wait on.


I bloody well _WILL_ then since they refuse to let me do it online because I don't have a driving licence or current passport!


----------



## Chislenko (27 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I bloody well _WILL_ then since they refuse to let me do it online because I don't have a driving licence or current passport!



Must vary by council, recently did mine on line, attached a photo took on phone and a copy of birth certificate and recent utility bill. All went well and pass arrived after about three weeks. Not used it yet mind!


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Must vary by council, recently did mine on line, attached a photo took on phone and a copy of birth certificate and recent utility bill. All went well and pass arrived after about three weeks. Not used it yet mind!


Local one closed its offices nearly two years ago, 13th March 2020. Everything has been online until recently. You can now get a Blue Badge by booking a visit on one of two computers at the central library, for another day at the same building.

They are currently accepting no physical paperwork, for anything.


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am back from my breakfast in Exeter. _*A very impressive pub building and grounds!*_
> 
> I will head out on the bike once the breakfast/brunch has settled in. I feel a bit too stuffed for cycling uphill at the moment...
> 
> It looks like I might have to catch the bus to Exeter when I go home later in the week. I haven't got a bus pass yet so I will have to pay. I wasn't going to bother getting one, but it would be very handy for future trips into Exeter when on my Devon visits so I think I _WILL_ get one after all.


Imperial Hotel, Exeter?

Very nice Sunday lunch at the Ebby, but I do wonder at the portion sizes.
We had the small 'kids size ' lunch.....







And there was this much veg left over! 






Mind you, good value at £8.50


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Imperial Hotel, Exeter?
> 
> Very nice Sunday lunch at the Ebby, but I do wonder at the portion sizes.
> We had the small 'kids size ' lunch.....
> ...


I was thinking that there can't be two "Imperials" in Exeter... Apparently, it was the _Imperial Hotel_ until 1994 and then became _The Imperial_.

That doesn't look like a typical Wetherspoons meal, does it? I always get things like veggie wraps, or veggie burgers so I don't know.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2022)

Right... I have shortened my route from 27 km to 13 km, with a bailout to cut that further to 10 km and one less hill if needed after the first hill!

If I am not locked up for niece-icide by bicycle, I will report back later...


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2022)

Just watched the film Signs on Amazon prime with Mel Gibson. I've seen it before but its not a bad film. 

Still a gorgeous day here. I've had the windows open all afternoon


----------



## Paulus (27 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Imperial Hotel, Exeter?
> 
> Very nice Sunday lunch at the Ebby, but I do wonder at the portion sizes.
> We had the small 'kids size ' lunch.....
> ...


Did you get a doggy bag for all that veg?
That'll do you for at least one more dinner during the week when warmed up.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Feb 2022)

Lovely day here - been for a mooch around town.

Town was quite busy but as usual most of the shops were shut - the owners then whinge about hard times. 🤐

Pigged ourselves on McD's.

Big match at 4.30pm.

Bacon buns for tea tonight.

Watching The Great season 2 - on Prime but you need to take advantage of the Starzplay 1 week free trial to watch it. Not a problem.

Peaky Blinders tonight - can't wait although Mrs SD does not like it.

Killing Eve back tomorrow night.

New Vikings series on 'Flix.

Spoilt for choice! 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Lovely day here - been for a mooch around town.
> 
> Town was quite busy but as usual most of the shops were shut - the owners then whinge about hard times. 🤐
> 
> ...




I gave up on Killing Eve on episode 1 of the second series. It just looked like more of the same.


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Our Wedding anniversary today, 39 years of trouble and strife, no she's lovely really,  its been a lovely part of my lifes journey.


Happy anniversary to you and mrs Dave .


----------



## numbnuts (27 Feb 2022)

I watched Victoria and Abdul very good film, I didn't like the way the British treated him at the end
For dinner I had sausages with onion gravy with mashed potatoes and petit pois with strawberry cheese cake for dessert


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I watched Victoria and Abdul very good film, I didn't like the way the British treated him at the end
> For dinner I had sausages with onion gravy with mashed potatoes and petit pois with strawberry cheese cake for dessert


Oooh, a dessert as well. Starter?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Feb 2022)

A few days ago there was a family 'do' for my wife's son's father-in-law as he was 60

He said that he was heading off to get his bus pass in the next few days - which I though was strange as I thought it was only possible when you could claim your OAP
I checked at the time and it appeared that he was right - anyone in the Liverpool City Region can have a bus pass aged 60 and above!

WHOOPEE!!
(presuming bikes are allowed on trains that is!!!)

anyway - yesterday I checked and it is very confusing
I live in Widnes - which is part of the Liverpool City Region - but we pay Council tax to Halton not Merseyside. We are alos part of Cheshire for some things like post, Police, ambulance and stuff
It looks like Liverpool CIty Regions people over 60m can have a bus pass - but on looking at the details - it seems like it is only Merseyside.
Cheshire also has a scheme which starts when you can claim OAP - Halton has no scheme and there is an English scheme which also starts at OAP age

It does seem rather confusing - if I ever had a bang on the head and they ask me where I live I could be in trouble!!!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2022)

In the end, this afternoon I did the shortest lanes loop with my niece. She is working a night shift tonight and did not want to be exhausted. She was also finding the saddle extremely uncomfortable!

Better not to put her off by overdoing things... I did manage to get her to go up and down one more flat lane nearer to home at the end. 12 km/7.5 miles with some general ups and downs and one decent hill - not bad for a first effort.

I'll get her to come out on her bike again next time I visit. I'll treat her to a couple of slick tyres. She said she doesn't want to ride offroad so no point in dragging big heavy knobbly tyres around.



ebikeerwidnes said:


> A few days ago there was a family 'do' for my wife's son's father-in-law as he was 60
> 
> He said that he was heading off to get his bus pass in the next few days - which I though was strange as I thought it was only possible when you could claim your OAP
> I checked at the time and it appeared that he was right - anyone in the Liverpool City Region can have a bus pass aged 60 and above!
> ...


We did that a while back. Merseyside residents can also use the trains and ferry so theirs is a travel pass rather than a bus pass - nice!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2022)

Morning. Back to the wet stuff this morning to start with. It’s due to go off later. Still reasonably mild though.

Back to my usual 4 on Wordle today. There were too many possibilities and I picked the wrong one twice before getting it.


----------



## Paulus (28 Feb 2022)

Morning all. 
Here we go again, it's a bit cloudy out there this morning, and the sky is a pale pink, does this mean rain later on? 

Wordle in 4

After the usual dog walking has been done I'm hoping to get out on the bike for a while to stretch the legs. It's over a week since I've been on it.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2022)

Good morning all, it looks a tad damp out, wordle in 4, not a lot on today, it looks like my bimble is off.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2022)

Morning. Dryish here now after rain last night. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Feb 2022)

Good morning folks,
Cloudy with a drop of rain due at 9:00. I’ll be off for a walk soon, up the trailway to Wimborne and pick up a few things in “ Spill the Beans “ and Waitrose.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> We did that a while back. Merseyside residents can also use the trains and ferry so theirs is a travel pass rather than a bus pass - nice


If you live in the yellow area you can get a free Travel Pass at age 60 that allows free use of bus, train and ferry in that area after 9.30AM.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2022)

Morning all 

Off to the new ALDI store in Barnstaple this morning. It only opened on Friday and is across the road from the new LIDL. Should make shopping trips a bit easier as we will no longer have to go to Bideford to shop at ALDI.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to the new ALDI store in Barnstaple this morning. It only opened on Friday and is across the road from the new LIDL. Should make shopping trips a bit easier as we will no longer have to go to Bideford to shop at ALDI.




I have never been in an Aldi. I went Into the Liddl a couple of times. A new Aldi opened in Newtown next door to Morrissons. I might pay a visit next time I go shopping. Anything to save a bit of money and all that


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I gave up on Killing Eve on episode 1 of the second series. It just looked like more of the same.


Yep, me too even though it skips my weekly date with Jodie Comer


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have never been in an Aldi. I went Into the Liddl a couple of times. A new Aldi opened in Newtown next door to Morrissons. I might pay a visit next time I go shopping. Anything to save a bit of money and all that


I find Aldi stocks pretty much everything we need on a weekly basis. There are things one can't get or are better elsewhere in our view. Washing powder, coffee, Bouillon, fabric conditioner and similar, it's usually items where we prefer a different brand. Prices are very good and I usually shop for the week at £30-40.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2022)

Good morning. Windy and it has been wet with more rain forecast. Yesterday I decided today would be a "doing" day so I'll crash on with general household chores. The winter bike is filthy so I'm hoping there'll be a couple of dry hours this afternoon to clean it.

During much of last autumn I seriously lost my mojo for many things. I could easily have stopped riding. I don't really understand this. Much of my motivation has returned and today I'm going to restart my morning stretches and weights. Must be six months since I last did them.

This may hurt!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2022)

That was a lethargic, damp and dismal walk. Nearly 6 miles with over 700ft elevation though so I suppose it will have done me some good 

Enjoyed my porridge as usual and now time for a cuppa or two.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I find Aldi stocks pretty much everything we need on a weekly basis. There are things one can't get or are better elsewhere in our view. Washing powder, coffee, Bouillon, fabric conditioner and similar, it's usually items where we prefer a different brand. Prices are very good and I usually shop for the week at £30-40.




I went to the Co Op last week. Spent £35 and came away with 1 bag of stuff that wouldn't make 2 meals for us. Never again


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I went to the Co Op last week. Spent £35 and came away with 1 bag of stuff that wouldn't make 2 meals for us. Never again


Prices have really shot up recently and very little bargains to be had. I had a quick look at the Morrisons website to see if it would be worth going into Perth, but they didn't look much better and a lot of their ready meals.........which you know I live on , didn't get good reviews and were no cheaper. I'll stick with the devil I know.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2022)

Quordle done. Time for another cuppa now. 


Daily Quordle #35
3️⃣8️⃣
9️⃣7️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜🟩🟩⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

🟨⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟩🟨🟩🟩🟨 ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟨🟩⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2022)

I see another new change to the highway code will see drivers get A £2,500 fine and 3 penalty points if they don't indicate correctly even if there is no on else there. Seems to be another way of getting more money out of people.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I see another new change to the highway code will see drivers get A £2,500 fine and 3 penalty points if they don't indicate correctly even if there is no on else there. Seems to be another way of getting more money out of people.


Good luck to actually finding a police person actually patrolling that would even see it. Damned if I ever see one these days. They just seem to go for easy targets, meanwhile you can't even get them to come out for break ins and vandalism these days.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I see another new change to the highway code will see drivers get A £2,500 fine and 3 penalty points if they don't indicate correctly even if there is no on else there. Seems to be another way of getting more money out of people.


When I took my Advanced driving test I was told that I could be marked down for indicating when no-one was there to see - because it shows a lack of observation.
Of course - it is worth noting that is no-one can see then how do they know???

Like the old "if a man expresses an opinion in a forest with no-one around - is he still wrong" or something like that


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Feb 2022)

On another point - up late - even for me - today.
Probably recovering from having 2 of the 3 grandkids for 2 days 
i.e. the SEN one and the baby who is just starting to walk

rather exhausting - dunno how I coped as a parent - but then I didn;t know how I coped at the time and I only had 1 kid!!! (plus her Mum 0 which may have been the problem!)

Anyway - annoying thing was that I managed Wordle yesterday in 2 - but first try on line 2 was an American spelling which the dictionary said was valid but wasn;t in the word list -
My wife tried it later on yesterday and ALSO DID IT IN TWO!!!!!
she has decided that my attempt at a word not in the list means it counts as 3
funny how she gets competative at selective time!!


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> When I took my Advanced driving test I was told that I could be marked down for indicating when no-one was there to see - because it shows a lack of observation.
> Of course - it is worth noting that is no-one can see then how do they know???
> 
> *Like the old "if a man expresses an opinion in a forest with no-one around - is he still wrong"* or something like that


Yes, a forest is considered female.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2022)

I am easily amused........this made me chuckle!


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Quordle done. Time for another cuppa now.
> 
> 
> Daily Quordle #35
> ...



Three out of four again on the quordle, the wordle done in four.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have never been in an Aldi. I went Into the Liddl a couple of times. A new Aldi opened in Newtown next door to Morrissons. I might pay a visit next time I go shopping. Anything to save a bit of money and all that



We save an absolute fortune by doing about 70% of our weekly shop in Aldi. 

Shop there for a while and you will soon realise what a *iss take eg Morrisons prices are.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We save an absolute fortune by doing about 70% of our weekly shop in Aldi.
> 
> Shop there for a while and you will soon realise what a *iss take eg Morrisons prices are.


Just back from getting a few things just now. Even cat food has shot up drastically. Box of Whiskas was £2.75 just months ago. Now £4. That's some difference. Good job she's worth it! 🐱


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back from getting a few things just now. Even cat food has shot up drastically. Box of Whiskas was £2.75 just months ago. Now £4. That's some difference. Good job she's worth it! 🐱



That's what I say about Mrs SD's expensive 'haircuts'. 😁


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am easily amused........this made me chuckle!
> 
> View attachment 633210


OK. Time to fess up..........what did you Google to bring this up?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> When I took my Advanced driving test I was told that I could be marked down for indicating when no-one was there to see - because it shows a lack of observation.
> Of course - it is worth noting that is no-one can see then how do they know???
> 
> Like the old "if a man expresses an opinion in a forest with no-one around - is he still wrong" or something like that




Don't be stupid. No man would dare to express an oppinion even in an empty forest


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Feb 2022)

Still in bed.

Not sure it is worth getting up at all as the weather is absolute cack.

Supposed to be cleaning the shower room and bath room today but cuddles and bacon buns in bed is far more appealing.

May get up eventually to finish off our binge-watch of The Great on Prime/Starzplay.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am easily amused........this made me chuckle!
> 
> View attachment 633210



Our pub quiz team used to be called 'Doughnuts like Fannie's'.....


----------



## numbnuts (28 Feb 2022)

I've been shopping


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2022)

Great excitement here this morning when the box of TV spare parts was delivered first thing!

Soon to be replaced by even greater disappointment when it turned out to be just a box of pet stuff, clearly ordered by my niece. She is sleeping after her night shift so we could not ask her what it was.

But then my sister noticed that the parcel was addressed to her NOT her daughter...

Great excitement again! She opened the parcel and it contained... TV spares!

Just waiting for my nephew to get back from a dog walk. I don't _need_ his help but he helped me take the TV to bits so he would probably like to be part of the repair team. If the TV ends up working it is going to be for my niece to take to her new home.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Great excitement here this morning when the box of TV spare parts was delivered first thing!
> 
> Soon to be replaced by even greater disappointment when it turned out to be just a box of pet stuff, clearly ordered by my niece. She is sleeping after her night shift so we could not ask her what it was.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to hearing how you get on with it.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Looking forward to hearing how you get on with it.


Hmm... Not looking good so far! 

It briefly flashed up a different error message ('Waiting to reconnect') instead of the old message ('No signal')... 

It is beginning to sound like a job for Pro TV Repair Man Person. Or Tech Recycling Person! 

Maybe flog on ebay for spares to try and recoup the £45...


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't be stupid. No man would dare to express an oppinion even in an empty forest


Well, in my opinion that is just plain wrong!

Odd month this next one according to google.





What year are we in?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Feb 2022)

Just been outside to put some recycling out

YUK

cold and raining

not really a nice bike ride day!


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm... Not looking good so far!
> 
> It briefly flashed up a different error message ('Waiting to reconnect') instead of the old message ('No signal')...
> 
> ...


Did it connect in the end?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2022)

We are having burgers today.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Feb 2022)

Just checked the Met Office - strange because I normally check when I get up - but it says this





Huh - greater than or equal to 95% chance of rain
I normally reckon anything over 10% means I'll probably get wet


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Feb 2022)

Just back from Wimborne, we popped in to the Café that's attached to Wimborne Museum and had Quiche and a cup of coffee. Bought a couple of slices of carrot cake and a few other bits in " Spill the Beans ", I noticed that they sold unsulphured dried apricots so bought 250g, absolutely amazing flavour, so sweet and succulent, night and day compared to the usual packs that you buy in the supermarket. The ones with sulphur dioxide as a preservative give me terrible heartburn so it's great when I find the unsulphured ones 😎


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2022)

Lpoks like rain Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday. Friday, satursay and Sunday look ok


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2022)

I've changed the bedding, got two washes done and wrestled the stretch cover that I washed and dried yesterday back on the small settee, I also got in the car and nipped up to Astly's Book farm for a bacon sandwich and a coffee, currently watching the weather, if it keeps raining our evening down the club won't go ahead.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2022)

It's rained 🌧 all day. Housework done and the place is now spotless mucky than it was. Beds changed, white and coloured washes done, washed chair stretch cover (so as not to be outdone!  ) as a friend spilt red wine on it last night..........did I mention one of our chair covers is creamy white 

Mrs P has been out all day. It's her turn to cook but I'm thinking for at the least quadruple points I could............or make a brew and play online Scrabble. 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2022)

Just thinking as one does. I've done four loads today and tumble dried them. Tomorrow is forecast as a great drying day. How on earth though do I childmind and wash that lot? I used to be able to do it.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did it connect in the end?


My sister isn't a ditherer like me... It is already on ebay! 

I don't think it will go by auction with the high starting price. I reckon it will go for (say) £25 after being relisted with no minimum bids.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Feb 2022)

Wandered around Waitrose and spotted this: 






Not seen it for years!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Wandered around Waitrose and spotted this:
> View attachment 633238
> 
> 
> Not seen it for years!


One of the things my wife expects to always be on the shelf!!!

It is always available in Tesco - or has been whenever I have tried


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Wandered around Waitrose and spotted this:
> View attachment 633238
> 
> 
> Not seen it for years!


I used to beg my mother to make sandwiches with Sandwich Spread!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2022)

Everyone seems to have been very industrious today, unlike me. Afraid I went for a little siesta 

Going to watch Antiques Road Trip and Pointless now. Probably both repeats.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Wandered around Waitrose and spotted this:
> View attachment 633238
> 
> 
> Not seen it for years!


Sainsburys sometimes stock it in the summer time,
with cheese and lettuces sandwiches


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Wandered around Waitrose and spotted this:
> View attachment 633238
> 
> 
> Not seen it for years!


Still get it here I think. Sure I’ve seen it on the shelves. Do you remember Toast Toppers? Wonder if you still get that. Lol


Looks like it was done away with. I quite liked them. https://www.mishmashfood.co.uk/article/toast-toppers-leftovers-mushroom-and-cheese-sauce-on-toast


----------



## numbnuts (28 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Still get it here I think. Sure I’ve seen it on the shelves. Do you remember Toast Toppers? Wonder if you still get that. Lol


Not showing in Saisburys


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Wandered around Waitrose and spotted this:
> View attachment 633238
> 
> 
> Not seen it for years!




A blast from the past.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having burgers today.


Language!!


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2022)

Rain stopped play,  no club for us tonight, my Good Lady is not interested in being pushed down to the bus stop in her wheelchair in the rain and I've no interest in pushing her there in the rain, it's the first time its happened in the twelve months she's been confined to the chair.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Rain stopped play,  no club for us tonight, my Good Lady is not interested in being pushed down to the bus stop in her wheelchair in the rain and I've no interest in pushing her there in the rain, it's the first time its happened in the twelve months she's been confined to the chair.


Sorry to see that.


----------



## Paulus (28 Feb 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I used to beg my mother to make sandwiches with Sandwich Spread!


So did I.


----------



## Paulus (28 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> So did I.


Although the last time I bought a jar of sandwich spread, I found it to be far more vinegary than I remembered. 
I still ate it all up in sandwiches though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Feb 2022)

Paulus said:


> Although the last time I bought a jar of sandwich spread, I found it to be far more vinegary than I remembered.
> I still ate it all up in sandwiches though.



I used to love it way back but when I tried it a few years back it was indeed more vinegary than I remembered - as well as been much thinner. 

Probably all in my head though.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

*Thought for Today:*
Retirement is when a man who figured out he'd go fishing seven days times a week, finds himself washing the dishes three times a day.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2022)

Morning. Just a couple of degrees above freezing here but looks like a decent day.

Happy 1st of March.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Mar 2022)

Dydd Gwyl Dewi Sant hapus I bawb.

Happy St. David's Day to all.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2022)

Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2022)

Good Morning. On Sunday, the 27th, Mrs P told me the first thing I should say the next day is "rabbit rabbit rabbit." After I'd decided she is still sane I asked why. She replied because it's March 1st tomorrow. At this point I wondered about the still sane decision.

"It's the 28th tomorrow."
"No it's not."
"It is, today's the 27th"
"Are you sure?"
Anyway...................................

Forecast is excellent. Granddaughter is due today so I'll head off to collect her at 8.00 meanwhile I'm hoping to get the ironing finished so when Mrs P takes small person swimming I can clean my bike.

I'm fed up with only sleeping 4-5 hours a night. 

Catch you all later. Be good and you all know the rule.........if you can't be good don't get caught!


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit


Don’t let them hear you saying that down Portland way, you’ll be ostracised 🐇😮


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm fed up with only sleeping 4-5 hours a night.


Isn't that normal...? 

Actually, I am fed up with it too. I have been managing 5-7 hours in Devon and feeling much better for it. 

I am going to try to get 6+ every night back oop north. 

Speaking of which, I must get up to say goodbye to my niece before she goes to bed after her night shift, and my sister before she goes to work. I can't get my head round retirement and working, but some people seem to like it!!! 

I suppose me messing about writing computer games would probably be seen as work by some, but since I don't get paid it doesn't to me!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2022)

Morning. We have frost here. It's a tad chilly

St David's day as well

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Happy St Davids day to the Welsh contingent.
Not much going on today down here.


----------



## Paulus (1 Mar 2022)

Good morning all from a grey and damp Barnet. 
A grumpy man from domestic and general has just been round to see the hob, which has a big crack across one corner where I dropped the salt grinder on it last week.
After going through all the motions telling the company what model and giving the serial number, he didn't have the details. So after seeing for himself he now has to get the office to get a new one and rearrange a new date for the replacement to be fitted.
A Sainsbury's delivery to look forward to later and some more domestics. No bike riding today. 
Life is sweet, living the dream


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, pinch punch, after last nights rain its a bright and breezy day, we have a friend round later and I might take the opportunity for a bimble whilst the ladies gossip, I need to nip down the old Lyric for some shopping later, its an old cinema thats now a pound shop, as our trip to the club got rained off my Good lady hasn't been out since Saturday so I'll see if she wants to come with me, I wordled in 5 this morning.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2022)

For those doing Wordle.
Try Wordle 2.
6 letter words instead of 4.

https://www.wordle2.in/

I did it in 2 this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Mar 2022)

Good Morning folks,
Veg Box, black bin, organised walk are all on the cards for this morning. I'll head out early to check that the paths through the woods aren't too muddy. Mrs Tenkaykev is planning on a trip up to the Gateshead area sometime in May, it's to do some research in the Historical Archives there. I'll be accompanying her but will probably be checking out the local hostelries while she's in the Library 🍺
Probably stay for a few days and perhaps head down to Leeds and up to Edinburgh to see family while we are up that way.🤔


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> St David's day as well





Dirk said:


> Happy St Davids day to the Welsh contingent.


Well, I am celebrating St David's Day by travelling to St David's in Exeter!



Dirk said:


> Not much going on today down here.


Me leaving Devon "*not much going on*"...! 



Dirk said:


> For those doing Wordle.
> Try Wordle 2.
> 6 letter words instead of 4.


Isn't that just what used to be called *Word Mastermind*_? _


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Mar 2022)

Good morning and happy St Davids Day


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2022)

Lovely day here even though it's cold at the moment. Washing in the machine early. Hopefully it will dry outside today more or less.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2022)

I just checked... Word Mastermind had only had 3 or 4 letter words. Strange - I thought it was harder than that. Mind you, it is about half a century since I last played it!


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  looking forward to doing some gardening this year, i will concentrate mainly on containers as the longer term project of removing a ton of gravel from the 'no maintenance' rear garden is going to take a while...
So far ive ordered up these seeds- Gardeners delight tomatoes, courgettes, field poppy, corn flower, annual chrysanthemums, sweet peas, nasturtium, foxgloves, basil, coriander and a heated propagator.  I'll be well pleased to have my own tomato's as im heartily ****ed off with what the supermarkets are selling. 
pic below is sweet peas grown in a big tub in my last garden in zummerzet


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2022)

Back from nearly 7 miles walk. Jeez, I won't be doing that loop again any time soon. Tractor tyres, cows hooves and nobbly mountain bike tyres have almost ruined it. Thank goodness I had put decent boots on but it was hard going.

It looks like being a lovely, if cool day. Probably be nice enough later for a bimble but I can't see me finding the enthusiasm. We'll see.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2022)

Eek! 
Just did a few calculations and......I'm a millionaire! £££££  (on paper, at least)
I bet a good few on here don't realise their total worth.
Now....if I could only liquidise everything..mhwhaha


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 633374




I don't other. Why would I when I can have them whenever I want not just a supposedly special day.

Probably soup and bread today


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't other. Why would I when I can have them whenever I want not just a supposedly special day.
> 
> Probably soup and bread today


I was in St Davids on St Davids day a good few years ago.
Nothing happened. 😠


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Mar 2022)

Done Wordle - quite early for me

I now have to wait until my wife does it and hope I can beat her for once ( - stop sniggering you lot!)
Only time I have so far she got to the last line and resorted to asking me for a clue so she wouldn't fail


----------



## The Jogger (1 Mar 2022)

Morning, in gym then the weekly shop at Mercadona. Then it'll be eat the treats and off set the gym 😁


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Eek!
> Just did a few calculations and......I'm a millionaire! £££££  (on paper, at least)
> I bet a good few on here don't realise their total worth.
> Now....if I could only liquidise everything..mhwhaha


I can tell you MY total (financial) worth. Allowing VERY generous ebay resale values for my stuff, about £2,500! In practice, probably more like £1,500.

As an intelligent caring human being though I am worth a lot more than that!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> I was in St Davids on St Davids day a good few years ago.
> Nothing happened. 😠


It never does


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Mar 2022)

I just did some calculations with a couple of surviving brain cells...im not a millionaire...i will have to cancel the valet on the good old Dawes


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> For those doing Wordle.
> Try Wordle 2.
> 6 letter words instead of 4.
> 
> ...


Ah ha! Another opportunity to waste a few minutes.  Four for me
Wordle2 83 4/6 #wordle2

⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
🟨🟨🟩⬛🟨🟨
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

https://www.wordle2.in


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2022)

Sun is shining ✅️
Small person has gone swimming ✅️
Time to clean bike ✅️


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2022)

I was born with nothing and shall leave with nothing.......


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ah ha! Another opportunity to waste a few minutes.  Four for me
> Wordle2 83 4/6 #wordle2
> 
> ⬛⬛⬛⬛🟨🟨
> ...


Damn you! 


Wordle2 83 5/6 #wordle2

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜🟩
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

https://www.wordle2.in


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Eek!
> Just did a few calculations and......I'm a millionaire! £££££  (on paper, at least)
> I bet a good few on here don't realise their total worth.
> Now....if I could only liquidise everything..mhwhaha


Industrial sized liquidator?


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 633374


How many have you had so far?


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> How many have you had so far?


None as yet


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I can tell you MY total (financial) worth. Allowing VERY generous ebay resale values for my stuff, about £2,500! In practice, probably more like £1,500.
> 
> As an intelligent caring human being though I am worth a lot more than that!


Do you not have a private pension or own a house?


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Do you not have a private pension or own a house?


A surprising amount of the population have neither. Count your blessings and foresight if you do. At the end of the day, none of us are even guaranteed to see tomorrow so monetary worth doesn't really seem all that important in the grand scheme of things and the way the world is going


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2022)

What a glorious day it is here.

I have my own house and enough to pay my bills so I am a happy bunny.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> What a glorious day it is here.
> 
> I have my own house and enough to pay my bills so *I am a happy bunny.*


Given it's the first of March, it'll be handy.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2022)

Its been a lovely morning, cold, bright and breezy, ideal for a bimble, I've done my Brinklow loop and ridden 25 miles. I waited till after nine when the roads would be quieter and headed out of Coventry through Wood end to Shilton, turned left and right to Withybrook, crossed the fosseway and into Monks Kirby, turned right through Stretton Under Fosse and onto Brinklow, turned right to ride past Coombe Abbey and into Coventry, then turned right up Clifford Bridge Road to cross Coventry and home. A very enjoyable couple of hours out on my bike made even better knowing my Good Lady had company.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Its been a lovely morning, cold, bright and breezy, ideal for a bimble, I've done my Brinklow loop and ridden 25 miles. I waited till after nine when the roads would be quieter and headed out of Coventry through Wood end to Shilton, turned left and right to Withybrook, crossed the fosseway and into Monks Kirby, turned right through Stretton Under Fosse and onto Brinklow, turned right to ride past Coombe Abbey and into Coventry, then turned right up Clifford Bridge Road to cross Coventry and home. A very enjoyable couple of hours out on my bike made even better knowing my Good Lady had company.


Well done and glad you got out. You are putting me to shame. No reason I can't be out other than laziness and lack of mojo. I have always been an early morning exerciser and very rarely get myself motivated later in the day other than for a walk.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Do you not have a private pension or own a house?


I had to sell my house to clear my debts and have enough left over to let me limp through to my state pension.

I do have a tiny private pension worth £12/week but have just found out that that £8 of that will be taken off my housing benefit! I suppose that technically that adds yo the pot, though I extracted as much as I could when I got access to it. 

Fortunately, my sister is more like you - sensible with money! She invested in property over the years and I rent one of her houses. She charges me less than the market rent (though still making a profit). I in return make sure that I am a very undemanding tenant!

Knowing my luck, I will make a couple of million selling my fifth puzzle game to a British newspaper company, but die of old age 5 minutes after the payment goes through!


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2022)

After 22 years of working my private pension is £9.67 per week.....it is nearly and insult


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Mar 2022)

Just been reading about Premium bonds and how 2 people will have won £1 million in the March draw
SO I logged on to the web site to check - only to remember the prizes are not announced until tomorrow!!!

Hence - I am confidently expecting my total monetary value to increase significantly tomorrow!!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2022)

Not having soup. Now having fish finger sandwiches


----------



## Chislenko (1 Mar 2022)

Just back from 20 mostly pleasant miles on the bike (just wish some fellow cyclists would learn a bit of etiquette on shared paths)

To add to the previous post Mrs. C and I are also "paper millionaires" but we are doing our level best to spend it before we go round the twist and get carted off!

Tomorrow we head off for a hotel break, only 20 miles from home but it will be three days of eating and drinking!


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Mar 2022)

Went for a short pleasant spin, really bright out but a bit breezy  im getting to really dislike riding on the A9  apart from the traffic the road surface is **** in places and on one long drag just when you want everything in your favour the uneven surface slows progress and rattles your fillings! When it isnt windy i would prefer riding the long way round to Golspie over the hills even as its 24 miles as apposed to 6 miles on the A9! I was going to the bank in Golspie but posted them a cheque and letter instead 
Just looked at the south facing side of the house and theres plenty of room for a climbing rose and maybe a clematis or two


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Not having soup. Now having fish finger sandwiches


Every time someone mentions fish fingers, I intend to buy some on my next shop then promptly forget again.  I really enjoy them too so must get some next time.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2022)

We have  and I'm having soup .........pancakes later


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2022)

I have just watched a short video of a van being stolen less than a 100 yards away from my place.
Two guys rode up on a small motorbike one gets off and 13 seconds later drives it away, lucky for the owner the van was recovered some 4 miles away as it was fitted with a tracker.
Maybe we should all have trackers fitted.......except me as I haven't got a car


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Eek!
> Just did a few calculations and......I'm a millionaire! £££££  (on paper, at least)
> I bet a good few on here don't realise their total worth.
> Now....if I could only liquidise everything..mhwhaha



Could you give us your address for the begging letters, please....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Eek!
> Just did a few calculations and......I'm a millionaire! £££££  (on paper, at least)
> I bet a good few on here don't realise their total worth.
> Now....if I could only liquidise everything..mhwhaha


 Some simple tips to make your second:

https://www.moneydashboard.com/blog/how-to-become-a-millionaire-in-the-uk


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2022)

A recipe for today.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> After 22 years of working my private pension is £9.67 per week.....it is nearly and insult


That really IS an insult! Mine came from only 2 years contributions in the late 1980s.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

One for Mo and Tenkaykev,


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Some simple tips to make your second:
> 
> https://www.moneydashboard.com/blog/how-to-become-a-millionaire-in-the-uk


One's enough for me.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Mar 2022)

Whether or not you are a millionaire depends a lot on where you live

I live in a 4 bedroom detached house with a decent sized garden and a small wood at the bottom of the garden and not overlooked by anyone

but the house is worth only about 1/4 million
Same house and location in a posh county down south could be worth 5 times as much


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Whether or not you are a millionaire depends a lot on where you live
> 
> I live in a 4 bedroom detached house with a decent sized garden and a small wood at the bottom of the garden and not overlooked by anyone
> 
> ...




Same here.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Mar 2022)

Had to drop my wife off at teh hairdresser just after lunch.
Thought I had better get mine done as well - so I popped into the barber
took several minutes - my wife's took several hours

Cufusing thing is that I got the £6 OAP rate - not sure about that
a) saved money
b) deserve to save money as their just isn;t that much hair to cut!!!
c) BUT - OAP rate!!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Damn you!
> 
> 
> Wordle2 83 5/6 #wordle2
> ...


Blame @Dirk not me


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just been reading about Premium bonds and how 2 people will have won £1 million in the March draw
> SO I logged on to the web site to check - only to remember the prizes are not announced until tomorrow!!!
> 
> Hence - I am confidently expecting my total monetary value to increase significantly tomorrow!!


Hate to disappoint you but.................

...............if you win the BIG one you get a knock on the door on the day of the draw. So that would be today!

We live 60 minutes maximum drive time from Ernie HQ. If they're not here by 11.00 o the 1st I know I haven't won it!! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (1 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> What a glorious day it is here.
> 
> I have my own house and enough to pay my bills so I am a happy bunny.


Exactly. That's all we need.

If we liquidated everything we'd be worth a bob or two. Homeless but loads of dosh. Pointless. When we die the kids will sell the house and get a shed load of cash. Meanwhile my wealth for 40 years has been to live in a kind and caring community surrounded by good friends. I don't need anything else...........except bikes!

If one of the kids took on our house I'd be very happy.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Had to drop my wife off at teh hairdresser just after lunch.
> Thought I had better get mine done as well - so I popped into the barber
> took several minutes - my wife's took several hours
> 
> ...



I've been getting OAP Rate for years, but now cut it myself.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been getting OAP Rate for years, but now cut it myself.


And you still give yourself OAP rates!


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

When asking someone "What's new?" or "What's happening?", how often do you hear "Nothing really, same old stuff".

Well, today, is* Old Stuff Day*, in recognition of this all too common response.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Mar 2022)

I've been awake for ages, I even did the word thing, but it took 6 goes well we all can't be smart arse's


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been awake for ages, I even did the word thing, but it took 6 goes well we all can't be smart arse's


Took me 5 today as there was too many things it could have been and picked wrong. 

It’s baltic here and all sparkly out.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2022)

Good morning. I slept for seven hours. Yeah! Supposed to be wet today but no sign yet. The birds are noisy! I can hear them even through double glazing.

Not much on today. I have a committee meeting, first as Treasurer, followed by a talk "On the Sculpture Trail." If the rain holds off I'll grab a couple of hours cycling before going with Mrs P to select a new bathroom floor covering - basically lino! 😄

50 smackers for us today. Cheers Ernie.

Time for coffee and Wordle.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2022)

Good morning people, its wet underfoot though not raining yet, its supposed to rain all day, I might have to drive to yoga, its only a 5 minute walk down the road, did the wordle in 5, should have been 4 but I chose the wrong word.


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2022)

Good morning all. 
The weather is grey, wet and miserable. 
I woke up about 2.30 this morning, got back to sleep about 4am.
On the bright side though, wordle done in 2
Wordle 256 2/6

⬛🟨🟩⬛🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Also, Uncle Ernie has paid up, 3x £25and £50 for MrsP 
It's not going to be a bike riding kind of day, but MrsP wants to go to the shops at London Colney. So will probably have lunch out at a pub somewhere nearby.
That's my day in a nutshell, enjoy yours everyone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks,
Off to the Hospital soon to see my lovely consultant face to face after a couple of years of Phone consultations. I've got my usual couple of small boxes of quality chocolates for her and the senior nurse, they do a wonderful job and it's good to let them know that they are truly appreciated. Royal Bournemouth Hospital is just a short distance away from Big Tesco so I might have a wander around there and see if there are any bargains in the booze aisle🍻
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## bagpuss (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> When asking someone "What's new?" or "What's happening?", how often do you hear "Nothing really, same old stuff".
> 
> Well, today, is* Old Stuff Day*, in recognition of this all too common response.


Yep, when I wake up , it is always next to the same old stuff . 





Ps I would not swap her for anything......even a new touring bike .


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2022)

I am back. Walked a bit to warm up then jogged for 3 miles and walked a bit to cool down on the way home. Still felt as hard work as usual but as long as I can still manage to run faster than a brisk walk I will keep plodding on 

Far too early for breakfast though. Better hold off for a bit or I'll be starving again long before lunchtime.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2022)

From my Facebook memories this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2022)

2 x £25 in this months Bond draw, it's building up for the big one any month now 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2022)

Morning. Very dull, and Gray here today. A rainy day is forcast for us.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2022)

No luck again for me on the Premium bonds


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> 2 x £25 in this months Bond draw, it's building up for the big one any month now 🤔


OK but just to be clear your spot in the queue is #2..........I know who's in front!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No luck again for me on the Premium bonds


I don't have the app and haven't logged in to check yet. Obviously not the big one anyway.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2022)

Just checked....£50 for me this month. Better than it would be getting in the bank so happy with that, although a few more zeros on the end would be even better.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> The weather is grey, wet and miserable.
> I woke up about 2.30 this morning, got back to sleep about 4am.
> On the bright side though, wordle done in 2
> ...


I have Quordled and Wordled successfully. Paulus shows what always interests me. With my standard opener the chances of me hitting all green on #2 are almost zero but yours gives you a great chance.

It's weird. I think I'm too cautious in my approach and am destined to always be a #3 or #4 

I must crack on. Forgot there is stuff to do before I head out at 9.10.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just checked....£50 for me this month. Better than it would be getting in the bank so happy with that, although a few more zeros on the end would be even better.


If you win the big one, you know who your best friend is


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> If you win the big one, you know who your best friend is


Now look here I've already had to explain to @Tenkaykev about #1 #2 in the queue.........do I have to do it all over again. 😄


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Now look here I've already had to explain to @Tenkaykev about #1 #2 in the queue.........do I have to do it all over again. 😄




I think you will find that I will be before any of you lot....


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, a calm and cloudy 2° here. £50 from Ernie this month.


----------



## Chislenko (2 Mar 2022)

Well, with the exception of Welsh Dragon appears to have been a fruitful ERNIE day.

£50 for me, £100 for Mrs. C.


----------



## bagpuss (2 Mar 2022)

Another Erine win here....5 am milk delivery on our door step....


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Nothing on the PBs for both of us today.
Meeting the caravan valeter down at the storage yard at 10am.
Hoping he does a good job and I'll end up with a spakly van.

Edited: Valeter just rang and cancelled because of the weather.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2022)

This is not fair. Everyone has won accept me .


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  my spending spree continues on the gardening sundries....easy to rack up and best not look  A couple of 55cm pots ouch! seed trays, flower pots, sieve etc and now ive got to get some [a lot] of compost delivered... Going to make a DIY cloche at least thats free.....except i need to buy a hammer/nails/saw...


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> This is not fair. Everyone has won accept me .


We haven't won either.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> We haven't won either.


Thought you were a millionaire anyway!


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> This is not fair. Everyone has won accept me .



I haven't won either, but I've only got the one my parents brought me as a nipper.


----------



## gavroche (2 Mar 2022)

Bonjour. Another drive to the midlands today as we are going to see John Bishop in Nottingham tonight with our daughter and boyfriend. Staying at our daughter's tonight and back home tomorrow morning. They live only one hour's drive from Nottingham. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2022)

Good day all. Not been on much as I have a problem with my mobile.....it is devouring my data usage. I am trying to find the reason.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> This is not fair. Everyone has won accept me .


And me


----------



## Chislenko (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> This is not fair. Everyone has won accept me .



There is always next month to look forward to.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Mar 2022)

Look - can you lot stop nipping in early and grabbing all the PB prizes


some of us get up at normal times!!!!

BTW - done Wordle 
Wordle 256 5/6

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟨🟩🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
not too bad


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Thought you were a millionaire anyway!


Every little bit helps.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Mar 2022)

Sorry @welsh dragon, £50 for me as well


----------



## numbnuts (2 Mar 2022)

I'm bread making  but the machine is doing all the work.


----------



## simongt (2 Mar 2022)

28 days to go and counting, ( it's really p*****g off my colleagues of a similar age thought - !  ) so looking forward to finishing full time work - ! 
Although I'm planning some part time work for another years or so, it's the having time available to resume my many interests that I'm really going to appreciate. And the GLW are already planning more festivals this year - !


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2022)

And in top of not getting anything on the PB's my mobile phone bill is increasing as well.


----------



## Chislenko (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And in top of not getting anything on the PB's my mobile phone bill is increasing as well.



Yes, I just had the notification from O2 that mine is going up inline with RPI. Seems everything is tracking RPI except State Pension!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2022)

My back was niggling so rather than sit, I have been another walk which helped. Ended up getting carried away and did nearly 6 miles up the hill trail. 

Met a guy on a fancy Specialized e-bike zooming up the hill. Out of curiosity I have checked the Strava segment and lo and behold, he has not disclosed it as being an e-bike. These people are starting to spoil Strava for those of us who like to compare how we are doing with others in the same age bracket.


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My back was niggling so rather than sit, I have been another walk which helped. Ended up getting carried away and did nearly 6 miles up the hill trail.
> 
> Met a guy on a fancy Specialized e-bike zooming up the hill. Out of curiosity I have checked the Strava segment and lo and behold, he has not disclosed it as being an e-bike. These people are starting to spoil Strava for those of us who like to compare how we are doing with others in the same age bracket.


I've stopped using Strava for the same reasons. 
Maybe I've lost the competitive mojo.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2022)

I only use Strava to be able to see my pitiful mileage. I keep it all private and never publish times speeder anything else. And i have it on the Ebike part as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I only use Strava to be able to see my pitiful mileage. I keep it all private and never publish times speeder anything else. And i have it on the Ebike part as well.


The day may not be far off when I need one, but I would get no pleasure in not recording it properly just to look good on Strava. It’s really spoiled it, especially for paying users.


----------



## Chislenko (2 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My back was niggling so rather than sit, I have been another walk which helped. Ended up getting carried away and did nearly 6 miles up the hill trail.
> 
> Met a guy on a fancy Specialized e-bike zooming up the hill. Out of curiosity I have checked the Strava segment and lo and behold, he has not disclosed it as being an e-bike. These people are starting to spoil Strava for those of us who like to compare how we are doing with others in the same age bracket.



That's the good thing about running Mo, very hard to bend the rules unless someone has invented running shoes with a motor in!

Must admit having seen a lot of "fantasy" times of late on Strava cycling I don't really look at the segments anymore.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been awake for ages, I even did the word thing, but it took 6 goes well we all can't be smart arse's


Bet you went back to sleep.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good day all. Not been on much as I have a problem with my mobile.....it is devouring my data usage. I am trying to find the reason.


Disable data transfer over network until you actually need it.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm bread making  but the machine is doing all the work.


What are you doing whilst the machine makes the bread then, given you're not making bread whilst you're bread making?


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> That's the good thing about running Mo, very hard to bend the rules unless someone has invented running shoes with a motor in!
> 
> Must admit having seen a lot of "fantasy" times of late on Strava cycling I don't really look at the segments anymore.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c6o0Vozeu1o


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SxsW-XZ9cQw


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2022)

Unaccountably grumpy today. 🙁


----------



## numbnuts (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bet you went back to sleep.





classic33 said:


> What are you doing whilst the machine makes the bread then, given you're not making bread whilst you're bread making?


Yes I went back to bed
I've put the vax around and washed the floor in kitchen and bathroom, posted a letter read the new on the internet been on cyclechat, fishing, forum, twitter, facebook and youtube.....I think I need a sleep now Oh and I made five pancakes for lunch


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And in top of not getting anything on the PB's my mobile phone bill is increasing as well.


I had a letter yesterday to say the broadband is going up.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Unaccountably grumpy today. 🙁


I’m grumpy most days!


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Yes I went back to bed
> I've put the vax around and washed the floor in kitchen and bathroom, posted a letter read the new on the internet been on cyclechat, fishing, forum, twitter, facebook and youtube.....I think I need a sleep now Oh and I made five pancakes for lunch


Have a quick taste of those pancakes before you have your nap.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm bread making  but the machine is doing all the work.


Mrs Tenkaykev made a loaf yesterday using the Panasonic bread machine. Something went amiss as the slices just fall apart. I suspect lack of oil / fat.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I had a letter yesterday to say the broadband is going up.


I had one of them too 


Mo1959 said:


> I’m grumpy most days!


I'm not.....well you have to laugh or I'd cry


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev made a loaf yesterday using the Panasonic bread machine. Something went amiss as the slices just fall apart. I suspect lack of oil / fat.


A bread making machine that makes sliced bread!!


----------



## numbnuts (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have a quick taste of those pancakes before you have your nap.


They have all ready been eaten, honey and lemon


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I had one of them too
> 
> I'm not.....well you have to laugh or I'd cry


Not Sleepy either?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Yes, I just had the notification from O2 that mine is going up inline with RPI. Seems everything is tracking RPI except State Pension!


I felt it reasonable everyone should contribute in some way to the cost of the pandemic and it would have been unreasonable if OAPs had received an 8% increase based on a probably artificial average earnings increase.

One has to now question government forecasting. We got 3.1% based on the RPI and now inflation is running at what? 7%? The increase doesn't even cover fuel. A lot of pensioners on low incomes will be hit very hard.

They got it badly wrong.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2022)

Back from the Hospital. Quite a convoluted journey and I got very cold on the buses. There's major building work going on at the hospital and the main entrance was closed. That led to me wandering round to the side of the building in the rain. I usually have to go to the Haematology unit which is a separate building, modern and bright. The letter said to report to main reception. When I arrived I told the receptionist I was here to see my specialist and she said " It's phone consultations only " I showed her my letter and she went off to make enquiries. I was eventually led to my consultants office, there had been a mess up with my letter. We sat and had a good long natter, we were both pleased to see each other as it is over 8 years since diagnosis and I'm a few years past my statistical survival date 🍾🍾
Treated myself to an Eccles cake in the hospital canteen before heading home.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Back from the Hospital. Quite a convoluted journey and I got very cold on the buses. There's major building work going on at the hospital and the main entrance was closed. That led to me wandering round to the side of the building in the rain. I usually have to go to the Haematology unit which is a separate building, modern and bright. The letter said to report to main reception. When I arrived I told the receptionist I was here to see my specialist and she said " It's phone consultations only " I showed her my letter and she went off to make enquiries. I was eventually led to my consultants office, there had been a mess up with my letter. We sat and had a good long natter, we were both pleased to see each other as it is over 8 years since diagnosis and I'm a few years past my statistical survival date 🍾🍾
> Treated myself to an Eccles cake in the hospital canteen before heading home.


…..and I hope you survive for many more years. Glad it went well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> A bread making machine that makes sliced bread!!


I noticed that " Middle of Lidl " were doing a reciprocal cut off saw in their DIY range a few weeks ago 😉


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I noticed that " Middle of Lidl " were doing a reciprocal cut off saw in their DIY range a few weeks ago 😉


Must be a miniature if it sits inside the bread maker.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And in top of not getting anything on the PB's my mobile phone bill is increasing as well.



I swapped to a Lebara SIM only deal recently and cut my mobile bill to a fiver a month.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2022)

Email from SSE saying my energy bill will go up £537 this year. Oh well. It was expected, but certainly not welcome.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I had a letter yesterday to say the broadband is going up.


I daresay I will get one as well. I'm with EE at the moment but I'm out of contract, so I might see what I can find


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I felt it reasonable everyone should contribute in some way to the cost of the pandemic and it would have been unreasonable if OAPs had received an 8% increase based on a probably artificial average earnings increase.
> 
> One has to now question government forecasting. We got 3.1% based on the RPI and now inflation is running at what? 7%? The increase doesn't even cover fuel. A lot of pensioners on low incomes will be hit very hard.
> 
> They got it badly wrong.




This is a precursor to scrapping the triple lock altogether I think . It's just a question of when and I fear it won't be long


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2022)

And all these new and bigger fines where cars is concerned just another way to legally steal from people


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2022)

Lunch in the Aggi whilst waiting for the car to be valeted.












Two hours later and they haven't finished yet......so pudding in the George.






Should be ready to pick up in 30 minutes.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I swapped to a Lebara SIM only deal recently and cut my mobile bill to a fiver a month.


Good plan. I've been with Tesco mobile for 4/5 years. A bundle is data, phone and texts which lasts for 4 weeks. The cheapest is £5 which covers my needs most of the time. I only get 250mb but rarely use that. For £7.50 it's 2GB and £10 is 10GB. All can be renewed at any point.

If we're going abroad I usually whack a tenner on it to cover eventualities.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> This is a precursor to scrapping the triple lock altogether I think . It's just a question of when and I fear it won't be long


You could well be right but, and as usual avoiding politics, it would take a very brave Tory chancellor to scrap it. In 2019 60% of over 65s voted Conservative. If many of those people suffer badly over the next 12 months the triple lock will return.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Disable data transfer over network until you actually need it.


If I understood that I could try it


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I swapped to a Lebara SIM only deal recently and cut my mobile bill to a fiver a month.


I was with Plusnet mobile for quite a few years and very happy with the service. There are a couple of "not spots " locally where I couldn't get a signal, one of them being the Recreation club that's the meeting place of our running club. 
It was only after receiving an Email from Money Saving Expert that I dug a little deeper and used the OFCOM site to pull up a map of our area and use the drop down box on the maps page to see and compare the coverage maps from the various providers. Vodafone ( Lebara ) were by far the best coverage locally so I switched to a deal that gave me unlimited texts and calls, plus 6 GB of data for £5.99 per month on a rolling 30 day contract. I've since " upgraded to 10GB for £6.99. I rarely if ever get near that but now I never have to be concerned about running out of data.

https://www.ofcom.org.uk/phones-telecoms-and-internet/advice-for-consumers/advice/ofcom-checker


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good plan.* I've been with Tesco mobile for 4/5 years.* A bundle is data, phone and texts which lasts for 4 weeks. The cheapest is £5 which covers my needs most of the time. I only get 250mb but rarely use that. For £7.50 it's 2GB and £10 is 10GB. All can be renewed at any point.
> 
> If we're going abroad I usually whack a tenner on it to cover eventualities.



Another Tesco Mobile fan here. I have SIM Only Contract, same for my wife, and, two of my offspring, all on one account, so, we each get "family perk", and, I can limit any "overspend" by the offspring. Each contract is currently costing £9.00/month, although mine is shortly to drop to £7/month on renewal. All have unlimited minutes and texts. The Data allowances vary between 2GB and 12GB, depending on when each individual contract was renewed. Been with them for over ten years, and, I think, I am right in saying, monthly cost has either stayed same, or, reduced, at each renewal.


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2022)

Car's cleaner than it's been, inside and out, for 3 years.
That's 35 quid well spent.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2022)

I've completed a quordle for the first time this afternoon, first four out of four.


----------



## rustybolts (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> This is not fair. Everyone has won accept me .



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh4ugYiXF-Q


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> If you win the big one, you know who your best friend is


I have an agreement with my sister-landlady. Starting with my first full pension payment later this week, I am going to buy £80 worth of PBs every 4 weeks. Any wins will be split between us.

I have told miscellaneous family members that there are two ways to access my future puzzle game millions...

Offer me support and encouragement now while I am developing the games.
Laugh at my puny efforts, tell me that I will be lucky to even make ones of pounds let alone millions of pounds, but be prepared to grovel mightily later! 
All but one currently fit category 2... 



welsh dragon said:


> This is not fair. Everyone has won accept me .


No wins here, but I only have 13 left after cashing in thousands to get me to my pension.



Dave7 said:


> Good day all. Not been on much as I have a problem with my mobile.....it is devouring my data usage. I am trying to find the reason.





Dave7 said:


> If I understood that I could try it



Dave - make sure that mobile data is switched off unless you are out and about and actually need it. (I see that Classic has suggested something similar while I was typing.)

The main thing is to make sure that any updates are only done over wifi. They can easily eat up GBs of data.

Ha - I just did a 2 GB update (over wifi) and checked the settings after restarting my phone. The setting has been changed to allow updates over mobile data. I changed it back!

I am assuming that you have an Android phone? Go into the Google Play app. Click on your avatar picture in the top right to call up a menu. Click _Settings_/_General Network preferences_. Set _App download preference_ and _Auto-update apps_ to _Over Wifi only_.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2022)

I have finally got all the queued security updates installed on my phone and have been trying out Android 12... 

I am slightly irritated that A12 puts a gesture bar on the bottom of the screen which cannot be hidden on its app launcher. 

Some apps don't seem to handle the top of screen notification bar very sensibly. That bar on my phone includes the selfie camera so there is no point in just hiding the notification icons if the app can't use the rest of the space. My Memory Map app ends up leaving an ugly blank black bar. For my nascent puzzle game I have at least 'painted' the unusable areas with the background texture used by the app.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Email from SSE saying my energy bill will go up £537 this year. Oh well. It was expected, but certainly not welcome.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed. My deal runs until June 2023 but I'll be surprised if they don't try and worm out of it somehow


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> If I understood that I could try it


It's a means of limiting(stopping) access to the internet, unless you need it.
There should be the option in the top bar of your handset, where the clock/time is displayed. Slide that down and have a look at what's visible.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have an agreement with my sister-landlady. Starting with my first full pension payment later this week, I am going to buy £80 worth of PBs every 4 weeks. Any wins will be split between us.
> 
> I have told miscellaneous family members that there are two ways to access my future puzzle game millions...
> 
> ...


How long were you typing before posting, there's a four hour time difference.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> How long were you typing before posting, there's a four hour time difference.


I started typing, saved the draft, went out to score some Warfarin, picked up a Metro, got food in, made some porridge, ate the porridge, made a mug of tea, drank the tea while solving the Metro Quick and Cryptic crosswords, did a few other things, and _then finally_... came back on the forum!

Okay...?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Car's cleaner than it's been, inside and out, for 3 years.
> That's 35 quid well spent.
> 
> View attachment 633539


I have my own cleaner. His name is Mr WD


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I started typing, saved the draft, went out to score some Warfarin, picked up a Metro, got food in, made some porridge, ate the porridge, made a mug of tea, drank the tea while solving the Metro Quick and Cryptic crosswords, did a few other things, and _then finally_... came back on the forum!
> 
> Okay...?


Ay, I suppose so.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2022)

When I posted "_Saved the draft_", that should really say "_Got distracted and went out halfway through typing the post (which had been auto-saved by then), came back on the forum hours later, and noticed that I was mid-post..._"


----------



## Dave7 (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have my own cleaner. His name is Mr WD


My cleaner is called ME !!!


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> When I posted "_Saved the draft_", that should really say "_Got distracted and went out halfway through typing the post (which had been auto-saved by then), came back on the forum hours later, and noticed that I was mid-post..._"


That, sounds a lot more plausible.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2022)

Once I start getting my pension next month, I might start buying the odd bond each month


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Once I start getting my pension next month, I might start buying the odd bond each month


Is there a minimum purchase of £100, or am I imagining I read that?

£25. Just checked.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Is there a minimum purchase of £100, or am I imagining I read that?
> 
> £25. Just checked.




It did go up I think when it went from £1.00 to £25.00 but I think it will stay at this amount for quite a while.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Once I start getting my pension next month, I might start buying the odd bond each month


Timothy or Shaun?


----------



## Paulus (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Timothy or Shaun?


Basildon?


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> Basildon?


Uni?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Mar 2022)

Samantha.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Is there a minimum purchase of £100, or am I imagining I read that?
> 
> £25. Just checked.


Yes - I was going to buy £20 worth a week but when I discovered that I changed it to £80 worth per pension day (every 4 weeks).

I'd rather have any spare cash sitting around in PBs than in my Halifax account.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good day all. Not been on much as I have a problem with my mobile.....it is devouring my data usage. I am trying to find the reason.


Do you listen to radio or watch TV/media on your phone? If yes then check that the relevant apps aren't constantly streaming in the background. Mrs P had this problem and it turned out to be Spotify consuming data by the second without her knowledge.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2022)

Voda SIM only at £8.36 pm for unlimited texts, minutes and data. Bargain.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Voda SIM only at £8.36 pm for unlimited texts, minutes and data. Bargain.


What's the package name?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2022)

What's this? Dr Alice with orange hair. What is the world coming to?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> What's the package name?


No idea, Mrs SD deals with it. 

Just asked and she thinks it was about £11 pm which she haggled down ages back and threatens to leave if they try to put it up too much every 2 years. 

She says she doesn't think they do the package any more. 

Guess we are lucky!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> What's this? Dr Alice with orange hair. What is the world coming to?


I thought she'd always had orange/red hair but a quick search reveals that she has changed the colour a lot over the years!


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No idea, Mrs SD deals with it.
> 
> Just asked and she thinks it was about £11 pm which she haggled down ages back and threatens to leave if they try to put it up too much every 2 years.
> *
> ...


That's no good!


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2022)

*Quote For Today:*
_"Always be a first rate version of yourself, instead of a second rate version of somebody else."_


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> *Quote For Today:*
> _"Always be a first rate version of yourself, instead of a second rate version of somebody else."_


I suppose that being a third rate version of a second rate impressionist is definitely not on then! 

I was too tired to read last night so I think I'll turn in early this time and see if I can manage a chapter or two after the crosswords and computer games...


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2022)

Morning. Back to rain for much of the day  We seem to be having day about of dry and wet. Could do with several dry days in a row to help the paths dry up a bit.


Wordle seemed easy this morning. Got it in 3 in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Paulus (3 Mar 2022)

Morning all, 
The weather is a bit better today, only some light clouds and no rain.
Wordle in 5 today, l failed to get any letters in line 1, so not a good start.
Wordle 257 5/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟨⬛
⬛🟩🟩⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

My mate down the road has broken his right arm (humerous), so I am going to his place to help him out later. That'll be my good deed for the day. 
The usual dog walking across the soggy fields and a trip to the local grocers for some essentials are the order of the day. 
I may get a couple of pints in at the Mitre lunchtime 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2022)

Good morning people, my Good Ladies carer was early today, half six, gas man cometh later, should be here in the morning, then down the club for the afternoon, not good planning on my part, I haven't wordled yet.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2022)

Wordle in 5 this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2022)

Good Day. It looks to be bland and breezy outside. I will get my very clean bike out later and hunt down some hills. I'm considering riding the mast but will check the wind as its a very exposed road.

Booked our flights with BA to the States last night for October. I wanted to get confirmation before prices go through the roof as aviation fuel is bound to increase. I've got 72 hours to confirm.

Going off posts about mobiles I can probably get more data for the same cost. I'll check that later.

Did the energy sums last night after BG sent through the new tariff. Based on usual consumption it will be £2205. Last August before People's Energy went bust it was £900. I'll look around but it won't make any difference though I imagine getting a fixed would be a good plan?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2022)

Morning. Back to mist and rain for us today. I can't see the hills the mist is so bad.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day. It looks to be bland and breezy outside. I will get my very clean bike out later and hunt down some hills. I'm considering riding the mast but will check the wind as its a very exposed road.
> 
> Booked our flights with BA to the States last night for October. I wanted to get confirmation before prices go through the roof as aviation fuel is bound to increase. I've got 72 hours to confirm.
> 
> ...




Only if the prices stay high. If they come down then you are stuck. It's a rock and a hard place decisson.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> What's this? Dr Alice with orange hair. What is the world coming to?


She’s probably got an Orange Brommie similar to mine and wants that coordinated look 😎


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Only if the prices stay high. If they come down then you are stuck. It's a rock and a hard place decisson.



When my fixed rate contract ended last year I didn't go onto a new fixed rate contract I let it drop onto a variable rate tariff, so far its been saving me money, I'm on £91 a month, best fixed rate I could get at the time was £130 a month, but what happens after April is anybodies guess, I'll just sit back and watch how things develop.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Only if the prices stay high. If they come down then you are stuck. It's a rock and a hard place decisson.


Agreed. I've fixed for years in the past on the basis I want to know the cost per month for budgeting. It's a whole new world. If Vladimir turns off the gas I think I could be looking at £3000+ by the autumn.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

MrsDs new Samsung Galaxy tablet arrives today. I was getting fed up with her moaning about her old Huawei playing up, so told her to get a Samsung. The following day, my old Galaxy TabA started playing up! Just ordered myself a new one. This old one, bought 7 years ago has given good service but I should have bought the next model up with greater storage. New one is 128gb. 
Got to clear the garage out today to make space for the gas man. They're currently digging up the road and laying new gas mains. They need access to our gas meter, which is at the top end of my garage, in order to connect the new pipe. Should be fun.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2022)

I think sitting back and waiting to see what happens is the best policy for now. Changing suppliers won't do any good as they are all putting up prices.

And of course, making sure we turn all non necessary things off and other measures will help hopefully.

I shall be like scrouge and go round after Mr WD turning everything off.


----------



## Sterlo (3 Mar 2022)

Wordle in 4, best to date.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2022)

Back from a 6.3 mile hilly walk in the pouring rain. Even with full waterproofs on they were starting to give up the fight. I always feel good getting out though. Will enjoy my porridge now.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Back to mist and rain for us today. I can't see the hills the mist is so bad.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Sounds more like fog than mist.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Mar 2022)

Mrs Tenkaykev is in the midst of planning our May trip to Leeds / Tyneside and is looking at accommodation in the Gateshead / Newcastle area. Looking at the usual Premier Inn / Travelodge / Hilton options she noticed that Easyjet have diversified into budget hotels. Looking through the available options she noticed an option to "upgrade your room to one with a window" 🤔


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> MrsDs new Samsung Galaxy tablet arrives today. I was getting fed up with her moaning about her old Huawei playing up, so told her to get a Samsung. The following day, my old Galaxy TabA started playing up! Just ordered myself a new one. This old one, bought 7 years ago has given good service but I should have bought the next model up with greater storage. New one is 128gb.
> Got to clear the garage out today to make space for the gas man. They're currently digging up the road and laying new gas mains. They need access to our gas meter, which is at the top end of my garage, in order to connect the new pipe. Should be fun.



Bought one a few months ago to replace an iPad that could no longer be updated which, in turn, stopped a couple of 'critical' Apps from updating eg Spotify. 

Last Apple product we will ever own - bloated prices and Apple get tired of updating them (happened to 2 iPhones as well some time back). 

Galaxy Tab was a very good price and is very easy to set up and use.


----------



## Chief Broom (3 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  its a grey old day out there this morning. Have been perusing climbing roses, i need a shortish one for training around windows and a taller one for the end of the house both have sunny aspects. Think i'll go for an old favourite 'Dublin Bay' for the short one and possibly 'Mermaid' for the taller one, i like the contrast between the two. I hope the council wont mind me drilling holes and putting in screws to hold wires on


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Sounds more like fog than mist.




Could be either.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Could be either.


Can you see less than 1000 metres?
Yes, it's fog
No, it's a mist.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Sounds more like fog than mist.




Could be either. 


classic33 said:


> Can you see less than 1000 metres?
> Yes, it's fog
> No, it's a mist.




It's mist


----------



## GM (3 Mar 2022)

Morning all... Mo, can you translate this for me please....






...I'm also dreading the energy price rises, at the very very last resort I might have to get a part time job 

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can you see less than 1000 metres?
> Yes, it's fog
> No, it's a mist.


I think fog is low lying cloud and mist is water vapour rising from the ground. 

Might be wrong though.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2022)

Failed miserably on the quordle today, third word was one I'd not heard before.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Failed miserably on the quordle today, third word was one I'd not heard before.


Yes, it's not at all common. I had all the letters and guessed the answer on the basis that adding a sixth letter at the front gave something quite similar.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2022)

We are having smoked kippers today.


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2022)

Salut tout le monde. 
Back home after a great night out yesterday. John Bishop did not disappoint but uses a lot of f*** words in his show. but all in good humour though. He was only on for 1hour and a quarter because there was a warm up comedian first. He was good too. 
Anyway, back to reality now and waiting to collect Molly who has been staying overnight at another daughter. She is still at work for another hour or so. Can't wait to get my baby back.
The weather is c**p today so nothing much planned for the rest of the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2022)

I was bored so I have just bought a car 

I barely need a car now at all so have downsized even further to a totty little Toyota Aygo. The Yaris was 6 years old and starting to need a major service, new tyres, etc so I thought I would bite the bullet and just change now. I've been thinking about it for a while anyway. I managed to pick up a 7 month old Aygo with 5,000 on the clock so basically good as new with the savings of not buying new. Got a pleasant surprise with the trade in price for the Yaris too so that's it arranged with a pick up for Tuesday morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Mar 2022)

Good day all. Cold and grey and drizzly here. Went out for a little spin, turned out more enjoyable than expected.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Mar 2022)

I've on my turbo listening to some good music and dreaming about owning a car


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having smoked kippers today.


Are there any other sort?
I'm definitely not having caviar and vodka today 🇺🇦


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I was bored so I have just bought a car
> 
> I barely need a car now at all so have downsized even further to a totty little Toyota Aygo. The Yaris was 6 years old and starting to need a major service, new tyres, etc so I thought I would bite the bullet and just change now. I've been thinking about it for a while anyway. I managed to pick up a 7 month old Aygo with 5,000 on the clock so basically good as new with the savings of not buying new. Got a pleasant surprise with the trade in price for the Yaris too so that's it arranged with a pick up for Tuesday morning.


What colour is it?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> What colour is it?


Boring silver I’m afraid. Silver Splash officially


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Boring silver I’m afraid. Silver Splash officially



Much better than dark colours - won't show scratches so much.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Are there any other sort?
> I'm definitely not having caviar and vodka today 🇺🇦


It’s International Irish Whiskey Day today!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Much better than dark colours - won't show scratches so much.


What are you inferring about my driving!  Just joking. The Yaris is a darker colour called Decuma Gray and shows the dirt a bit more than a lighter silver does.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> What are you inferring about my driving!  Just joking. The Yaris is a darker colour called Decuma Gray and shows the dirt a bit more than a lighter silver does.



I have a number of friends who moan about scratches showing up badly on eg their black cars and then when they buy another car they get it in black! Mad!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I have a number of friends who moan about scratches showing up badly on eg their black cars and then when they buy another car they get it in black! Mad!


I wouldn’t have black again. Only had one and it only ever looked good right after being washed. Within hours you could see the dust settling and a few spots of rain and it looked bad again very quickly.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I wouldn’t have black again. Only had one and it only ever looked good right after being washed. Within hours you could see the dust settling and a few spots of rain and it looked bad again very quickly.


A friend of one of my work colleagues popped in to our works to visit him as he was passing through the area. His car was a sort of bright lime green  He said he bought it for an excellent price, and being colour blind he wasn't at all bothered by the colour.


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Boring silver I’m afraid. Silver Splash officially


Does that mean you are going to have to buy another handbag so it matches the colour of your car?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2022)

My car is black. I don't like silver cars. The only one I had was hit by a stupid numpty on an old motorbike who was wearing pair of those old fashioned goggles with 6 faceted sides on them and he didn't see me when he decided to just turn around and go the other way. He turned right ibto my path.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> Does that mean you are going to have to buy another handbag so it matches the colour of your car?


I'm not sure Mo has a handbag.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> Does that mean you are going to have to buy another handbag so it matches the colour of your car?


What’s a handbag? Not sure I possess one. Pockets do me fine.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My car is black. I don't like silver cars. The only one I had was hit by a stupid numpty on an old motorbike who was wearing pair of those old fashioned goggles with 6 faceted sides on them and he didn't see me when he decided to just turn around and go the other way. He turned right ibto my path.


But you have a husband to clean your car!


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> But you have *a husband to clean your car! *



We do have our uses...


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> But you have a husband to clean your car!




Very true


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> If Vladimir turns off the gas I think I could be looking at £3000+ by the autumn.


I hope not, because that would be 50% of my spending money gone!

Having said that, I think the west should now cut Russia off completely, so we should turn it off ourselves. It was never a great idea relying on them for fuel anyway.

I nipped out this morning for a blood test and discovered for the first time in nearly 2 years the front doors of Todmorden health centre are unlocked for people to walk in. (It is still necessary to have an appointment but at least we can walk in and up to reception now rather than ringing a bell and waiting to be admitted.) My results were good... thanks for asking! 

I went shopping afterwards and was amazed (and slightly horrified) by what the young man in front of me in the queue bought. He spent £21 on food and drink but the only healthy thing in the whole lot was a box of 6 eggs. He bought 48 bags of crisps, cans of energy drinks, highly sugared BBQ sauce etc. No fruit or veg whatsoever. It isn't surprising that bowel cancer is so common...


----------



## 12boy (3 Mar 2022)

When my #1 son came up on Tues to take me to the transesophogeal echocardiogram (TEE) yesterday he said the wind was so bad there was 23 overturned semi trucks in the 170 miles between Cheyenne and Casper. He was driving my Element which I have loaned him for a while. He and his wife have only one vehicle and this allows him to come up and still leave her a car. The Element is a fairly tall, boxy vehicle and he could only go 55 mph in places due to the wind. I am glad he came because the TEE wound up taking 4 hours although all but 30 minutes was prepping and waiting. They gave me a bunch of fentanyl which left me fairly goofy for a couple of hours, though. Next is a catheter through the femoral vein which will carry a plug into a little "appendage" off my left chamber. If it works I will be off all blood thinners except aspirin in about 6 months.
Apparently we all have this little "appendage" but with AFIB folks like me it can result in blood clots that account for 98% of the strokes AFIB guys have.
I may be able to go for a little ride today as the wind is only going to be 20 mph or so.
Be well and safe.


----------



## avsd (3 Mar 2022)

Retired last month. Just easing myself into the new routines and enjoying life. Today was clear out garage of old cycling gear. I have some old Garmin equipment which is free to a good home - Garmin Edge 705 , Edge 305 both with bar mounts and a Edge 500 without a bar mount. No cables with any of these devices but all are in working order. Let me know if anyone is interested before I post on a new thread.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My car is black. I don't like silver cars. The only one I had was hit by a stupid numpty on an old motorbike who was wearing pair of those old fashioned goggles with 6 faceted sides on them and he didn't see me when he decided to just turn around and go the other way. He turned right ibto my path.


It wasn’t Accy was it?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> Next is a catheter through the femoral vein which will carry a plug into a little "appendage" off my left chamber. If it works I will be off all blood thinners except aspirin in about 6 months.
> Apparently we all have this little "appendage" but with AFIB folks like me it can result in blood clots that account for 98% of the strokes AFIB guys have.


I found out about that thing recently - how odd it is! I suppose it is a bit like an appendix. Perhaps it did have a function in our forebears millions of years ago?

Good luck with the procedure and your recovery!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2022)

avsd said:


> I have some old Garmin equipment which is free to a good home - Garmin Edge 705


I'd like to take you up on that kind offer. I have a couple of old Garmins which I had thought of replacing with a Wahoo. I could donate them back to forum members if the 705 suited me. (If not, I would then re-offer the 705 free on the forum.)


----------



## avsd (3 Mar 2022)

Colin - glad to pass the device on. I sent you a private message.


----------



## rustybolts (3 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I was bored so I have just bought a car
> 
> I barely need a car now at all so have downsized even further to a totty little Toyota Aygo. The Yaris was 6 years old and starting to need a major service, new tyres, etc so I thought I would bite the bullet and just change now. I've been thinking about it for a while anyway. I managed to pick up a 7 month old Aygo with 5,000 on the clock so basically good as new with the savings of not buying new. Got a pleasant surprise with the trade in price for the Yaris too so that's it arranged with a pick up for Tuesday morning.


Good Luck with your new motor Mo !! what are you going to call her ? Any suggestions anyone for a suitable name for Mo's new car " Aye Go" ??


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It’s International Irish Whiskey Day today!


I'll do my best to support it.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2022)

avsd said:


> Retired last month. Just easing myself into the new routines and enjoying life. Today was clear out garage of old cycling gear. I have some old Garmin equipment which is free to a good home - Garmin Edge 705 , Edge 305 both with bar mounts and a Edge 500 without a bar mount. No cables with any of these devices but all are in working order. Let me know if anyone is interested before I post on a new thread.


That's kind. Thank you. I don't need anything but wanted to comment.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> I'll do my best to support it.


I am.......NOW! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2022)

@Mo1959 got a new car. I got a new bell. I'm rather pleased with it.

The Aygo is a great car. I once tried to buy a secondhand one for son #3 but the guy steadfastly refused to shift on price. A good friend recently replaced her very old Yaris with an Aygo. A gorgeous blue and a very smart looking car, she's very pleased. Good choice Mo.

Now if I was bored what would I buy? Car? Bike? 🤔


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2022)

Well thats mildly irritating! When our gas fire went t**s up I changed the battery in it, the fire still didn't work so I called the gas man in, the first thing he did was change the battery, at which point the fire sprang into life, it turned out my battery was a dud, so he was here half an hour, changed the battery, gave the fire a clean and a check over then left having made a substantial hole in my wallet. But he was early enough to mean that though we missed our Thursday lunch at Cassilax we were able to get down the club for the afternoon, have a laugh, a gossip and play bingo, I won twice which paid for the afternoon, I usually do well on a Thursday.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 got a new car. I got a new bell. I'm rather pleased with it.
> 
> The Aygo is a great car. I once tried to buy a secondhand one for son #3 but the guy steadfastly refused to shift on price. A good friend recently replaced her very old Yaris with an Aygo. A gorgeous blue and a very smart looking car, she's very pleased. Good choice Mo.
> 
> Now if I was bored what would I buy? Car? Bike? 🤔



Even if I was bored I wouldn't be able to buy a car, my swift is eleven years old now.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I hope not, because that would be 50% of my spending money gone!
> 
> Having said that, I think the west should now cut Russia off completely, so we should turn it off ourselves. It was never a great idea relying on them for fuel anyway.


I took a look at a 12 month fix. My variable is forecast by BG at £2200 from April.

BG wouldn't quote and those that did were £3400 to £3800pa. Only one way energy prices are going. UP. 

I know we don't do politics but the world should cut Putin off from everything including his balls. Where's the man on the grassy knoll when you need him?


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 got a new car. I got a new bell. I'm rather pleased with it.
> 
> The Aygo is a great car. I once tried to buy a secondhand one for son #3 but the guy steadfastly refused to shift on price. A good friend recently replaced her very old Yaris with an Aygo. A gorgeous blue and a very smart looking car, she's very pleased. Good choice Mo.
> 
> Now if I was bored what would I buy? Car? Bike? 🤔


Pedal car!


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2022)

News for you all. My full time retirement is coming to an end. In view of everything going up so much, I have decided to return to part time work, doing Invigilating for school exams as from next Monday. 
I will not do supply work again as it is too stressful but invigilating is rather stress free. 
A few hours a week when required will top up my pension and hopefully cover the extra cost of living even if not on a regular basis.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> . Where's the man on the grassy knoll when you need him?



Latest theory has him in the motorcade not on the grassy knoll, and his job was to protect the president. With Putin we need to be careful, we could create a martyr or kick of WW3 or both.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Latest theory has him in the motorcade not on the grassy knoll, and his job was to protect the president. With Putin we need to be careful, we could create a martyr or kick of WW3 or both.


Absolutely agree Dave. Just a tongue in cheek thing. I recall my parents being very worried when I was a child of 7. I was an adult before i learned about the Bay of Pigs.

Never imagined I would live in this world.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Absolutely agree Dave. Just a tongue in cheek thing. I recall my parents being very worried when I was a child of 7. I was an adult before i learned about the Bay of Pigs.
> 
> Never imagined I would live in this world.


The article I read told of a major cover up operation by the FBI over the death of Kennedy, When the Cuban crisis kicked off I was about 11 and not very aware of what was going on, these days they play down how dangerous that was. Today it concerns me that we might not have statesmen, or women, that can handle the current crisis. And if the big red button is pressed the survivors are likely to find themselves effectively back in the stone age.


----------



## gavroche (3 Mar 2022)

I know we have a few well off retirees on here but have any of you considered returning to work part time in order to top up your pension to help with increasing living costs ?


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I know we have a few well off retirees on here but have any of you considered returning to work part time in order to top up your pension to help with increasing living costs ?


Noooooo!!!! 
Get away with ya.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Even if I was bored I wouldn't be able to buy a car, my swift is eleven years old now.


My CRV is 17 years old. Good few years left in it.

Why do all babies look like Putin?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I know we have a few well off retirees on here but have any of you considered returning to work part time in order to top up your pension to help with increasing living costs ?


I am still hoping to earn something from my puzzle games but I was a bit surprised when I looked at the numbers. Because of the 'taper' in Housing and Council Tax benefits, a big chunk of anything I earned would be eaten up by those benefits being cut down. Fair enough, but it is a bit of a disincentive. Only when the total of pensions plus earnings got to the tax threshold would I start to receive 4/5 of it!


----------



## Chislenko (3 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I know we have a few well off retirees on here but have any of you considered returning to work part time in order to top up your pension to help with increasing living costs ?



Wash your mouth out 😀 

The day I never had to get up, put a suit on, drive for two hours on Britain's over crowded motorways, work all day and look forward to the return journey was the best day of my life.

So fed up with work was I, I finished at 62 and lived off savings, and to be honest I didn't really miss my wages, you just adapt.

Another four years of salary versus the last four years of freedom I have had...no contest.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I know we have a few well off retirees on here but have any of you considered returning to work part time in order to top up your pension to help with increasing living costs ?



No, even if I wanted to, and I don't want to, I couldn't, I'm my Good Ladies carer now and wouldn't have time, even if I had time I'm no longer capable of doing the manual work I used to do.


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Mar 2022)

Gavroche. Unfortunately the answer is possibly. It’s either do a little w@@@ or start taking money out of my drawn pension . Something I didn’t want to do until I got to 65 . 
I’m not going to rush though 😀


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I know we have a few well off retirees on here but have any of you considered returning to work part time in order to top up your pension to help with increasing living costs ?



Well we are fortunately in the well off category but... 

... If money was tight and getting tighter then I would definitely do something to earn some cash. 

Anyone in a tricky position, providing they can physically work and doesn't have carer commitments, would be foolish not to give it serious thought imo.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2022)

I am ok because Mr WD has his pension and I will start getting mine next month and I have a small private pension. However if some thing happened to MR WD then who knows. I might have to consider it although jobs are far and few between here .


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2022)

From my facebook page tonight.


----------



## Paulus (3 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I know we have a few well off retirees on here but have any of you considered returning to work part time in order to top up your pension to help with increasing living costs ?


No chance.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I know we have a few well off retirees on here but have any of you considered returning to work part time in order to top up your pension to help with increasing living costs ?


I'm not sure how one defines well off. Our incomes are below the tax threshold. That's only deliberate because I don't take my personal pension. No clever plans.

When I retired I had plans to get a small job to top up income. Two reasons for this; our pensions are not enough to live from and I struggled with the idea of not having a regular income. After a few weeks I became resentful of the idea of giving up my new found time and freedom. As the months went by I grew comfortable with the idea of topping up daily living costs from cash savings. No point in leaving it in the bank.

If I had to I'd go back to work but only if absolutely essential.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2022)

Only reason I am managing ok is due to dad’s inheritance money which I dip into to top up my work pension which was drastically reduced due to leaving a couple of years early. I have no intention of being like him and not enjoying spending. 

3 years in May till I get my state pension God willing.


----------



## shep (3 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Why do all babies look like Putin?


I thought they all looked like Phil Collins?


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2022)

Another one from my Facebook page tonight, lol!


----------



## GM (3 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I know we don't do politics but the world should cut Putin off from everything including his balls.




....and then call him Ivor Bollocoff 

Last to join the premium bond winners list, I got an email about an hour ago telling me I've won £25


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Gavroche. Unfortunately the answer is possibly. It’s either do a little w@@@ or start taking money out of my drawn pension . Something I didn’t want to do until I got to 65 .
> I’m not going to rush though 😀


Obviously I don't know your position and I'm not an IFA. I retired at 62 with no potential income other than a personal pension. I was very reluctant to buy an annuity or any other product which tied me in for life.

I had four years till state pension age. My choice was to drawdown cash from my pension and then stop when the SP arrived. I now top up with a drawdown which brings me to the tax threshold. I haven't paid tax for five years and don't expect to again unless I survive Mrs P.

It's tax efficient and might be worth considering. Once at SP age means the bulk of any income you take will be taxed.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2022)

Well I'm awake but shortly will try to nap. Dark outside but looks benign. Mrs P has mentioned posh lino floor covering again so we may go shopping this morning. We need floor covering as we had an upstairs bathroom flood a few weeks ago. The person who cleaned out the shower drain trap didn't replace it properly. That same person turned on the shower and left it running. I'm saying nothing more. 🤫🤔

I'll try to grab a couple of hours cycling first.

This afternoon it's my annual opthalmology appointment to check on potential glaucoma. The eye pressures have responded to treatment with eyedrops so far.

Quiz at the club tonight.

🥱🥱🥱


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2022)

Morning. Looks a bit damp out.

Slow start in Wordle this morning with my first two lines so happy to get it in four. 

Feeling a bit weary so just a gentle stroll round the riverside trail loop soon I think.


----------



## Paulus (4 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, 
It's a cloudy start to the day here. 
Wordle in 5 .
A few things to do today with my mate, so after an early dog walk, I am going to be out and about most of the day. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2022)

Morning. Cold and damp here. 2 deg. We are in for a few colder nights I think.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks, its shopping Friday again, it looks cold and damp out, wordle was strange this morning, I got it in 5, but how did a simple one like that take so many tries.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks,
The rain has stopped at last 👍 
The pension discussion is interesting, I’ve been retired about eight years and get the State pension. Mrs Tenkaykev also gets her State pension plus a small NHS pension. Her two combined pensions means that she has to pay tax. I transfer part of my tax allowance to her, you’re allowed to transfer £1250 of allowance iirc. This means that she avoids paying tax on an extra £1250 of her income. I then work out the difference between my state pension and my remaining tax allowance and draw that down from the cash balance in my private pension fund. It sounds convoluted but only takes a couple of hours once a year.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2022)

It's a massive 3 deg here and we have sun and blue skies.


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  i have lots to do but im not doing it....waiting for a spade/fork to come by post, waiting for paint, waiting for good weather, waiting to get compost...ho hum at least my Happy Henry arrived so can do the hoovering 
Im looking forward to spring and i'll be like Mole in The Wind in the Willows when he's decorating...throws down his brushes and says "oh blow" and probably "***ocks to this" and heads out into the sun!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2022)

Walk done. Wet underfoot but the sky has cleared and it's looking like being a decent day. I always enjoy my first walk as it's so quiet being early. Sometimes don't meet anyone. Just the one other regular this morning.


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Yay! Tis Fish Friday again! 
Nipping over to Minehead for fish & chips on the Esplanade and a pint in the Hairy Dog. Will be stopping overnight at our best mates place.
All this talk of pensions made me think. MrsD gets her SP next month so I will lose the tax allowance she transferred to me.
With my two private pensions and MrsDs private pension, combined with two state pensions, our joint income will then exceed what it was when we were both working. I never though that would happen.
I stopped drawing down on our lump sums when I got the SP and have been able to save a small amount since then.


----------



## Sterlo (4 Mar 2022)

Repeat of yesterday, Wordle in 4 again, I must be getting better at it.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  i have lots to do but im not doing it....waiting for a spade/fork to come by post, waiting for paint, waiting for good weather, waiting to get compost...ho hum at least my Happy Henry arrived so can do the hoovering
> Im looking forward to spring and i'll be like Mole in The Wind in the Willows when he's decorating...throws down his brushes and says "oh blow" and probably "***ocks to this" and heads out into the sun!
> View attachment 633732


I'm really enjoying your obvious pleasure at being able to get on with some of life's simple tasks. It must feel great after so many months of worry and concern.

We will need pictures at some point.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Repeat of yesterday, Wordle in 4 again, I must be getting better at it.


It usually takes me four attempts according to my guess distribution 0,1,5,9,2,1


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> The rain has stopped at last 👍
> The pension discussion is interesting, I’ve been retired about eight years and get the State pension. Mrs Tenkaykev also gets her State pension plus a small NHS pension. Her two combined pensions means that she has to pay tax. I transfer part of my tax allowance to her, you’re allowed to transfer £1250 of allowance iirc. This means that she avoids paying tax on an extra £1250 of her income. I then work out the difference between my state pension and my remaining tax allowance and draw that down from the cash balance in my private pension fund. It sounds convoluted but only takes a couple of hours once a year.


I considered this for when Mrs P gets her SP in September. However my SP includes extra from SSP so I only have +/- £1200 to pass on. Its more tax efficient for me to take this as drawdown.


Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay! Tis Fish Friday again!
> Nipping over to Minehead for fish & chips on the Esplanade and a pint in the Hairy Dog. Will be stopping overnight at our best mates place.
> ...


When Mrs P gets her SP in September our net income will be +/-60% of when we both worked. Probably a bigger drop in real terms but doesn't matter.

At this point we won't need to touch our capital again unless we choose to. I'll continue to drawdown to the tax threshold but that's it. I think this is when I'll consider us "comfortable" when I was a kid in Hampshire/Surrey my parents used to say folk were "well off." Very wealthy is what they meant.

We were great family friends with the local garage owner, car sales and servicing. They had a big house, two cars, holiday home, "the boat" (yacht) and went to Spain. Spain!!!!! In the mid 60s! Now that was rich! Almost oligarch level.


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm really enjoying your obvious pleasure at being able to get on with some of life's simple tasks. It must feel great after so many months of worry and concern.
> 
> We will need pictures at some point.


Thanks Paul  it certainly is, the stress of living in that cabin in howling storms waiting for the roof to go was hair whitening.... Now my concerns are like...what roses to buy or will 'Peach Melba' clash with 'Apricot White'


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Thanks Paul  it certainly is, the stress of living in that cabin in howling storms waiting for the roof to go was hair whitening.... Now my concerns are like...what roses to buy or will '*Peach Melba' clash with 'Apricot White' *


Well perhaps go easy on the pictures.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I considered this for when Mrs P gets her SP in September. However my SP includes extra from SSP so I only have +/- £1200 to pass on. Its more tax efficient for me to take this as drawdown.


I see what you mean. I _could_ draw down about £2K to take me to the threshold of my annual tax allowance. When I draw down the balance after transferring my tax allowance to Mrs Tenkaykev it arrives with 20% tax deducted. I have to go online and fill in a form for the tax to be rebated and this usually takes a few months to arrive. My transferring my allowance saves Mrs Tenkaykev about £240 in tax that would have been deducted from her pension. I look at it as being £240 better off as I still have the cash I could have drawn down in my pension pot. ( having said that, no pockets in a shroud etc, and I'm not averse to spending money )


----------



## Chislenko (4 Mar 2022)

Breakfast had at hotel, setting off back home soon after two days of rain and indulgence!!

Yesterday went on the treadmill at the hotel gym. Not used one for some time and it was one of these new fangled ones where you are running a trail that comes up on the screen.

I found that every time it came to a bend on the screen I automatically ran as if I was going round a bend which of course is impossible on a treadmill. Very disconcerting but eventually I found out how to get rid of said screen and just had an info screen with time distance etc.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2022)

Just got the census in the post. Late up here due to Covid. Didn't take long to do so that's it out of the way.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2022)

On the subject of pensions, I get the state pension plus a small private pension and pension credit, gives me an income of £900 a month, my good lady gets 40% of a state pension plus DLA on the lowest level, money's tight but we get by OK.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> On the subject of pensions, I get the state pension plus a small private pension and pension credit, gives me an income of £900 a month, my good lady gets 40% of a state pension plus DLA on the lowest level, money's tight but we get by OK.


My pension is only around £600  Once I get the state pension too that should bring it up to just over £1,000 per month. Perfectly adequate I think........hopefully!


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I considered this for when Mrs P gets her SP in September. However my SP includes extra from SSP so I only have +/- £1200 to pass on. Its more tax efficient for me to take this as drawdown.
> 
> When Mrs P gets her SP in September our net income will be +/-60% of when we both worked. Probably a bigger drop in real terms but doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


An elderly friend of mine, in the village, was a director of PAL Europe. Previous to that he was high up in the aerospace industry, having been responsible for delivering the Tornado GR1.
He mentioned once that he was earning 20K a year in 1964*. 

*Over 400K in today's money!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My pension is only around £600  Once I get the state pension too that should bring it up to just over £1,000 per month. Perfectly adequate I think........hopefully!




You and I will be on a similar amount.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Mar 2022)

Just a point that I find interesting... 

... there is a curious reluctance to talk about salaries, probably because it would become a dog *issing contest, but we are happy to talk about pension amounts. 

***

400k is a big salary, AFAIK I've only known (as opposed to working in an organisation with very high earners senior to myself) 4 people who have earned more than that:

UK head of a major division of a charge card operator c£525k around 2005.

Vice-president large Canadian retailer $750k around 2010.

Infrastructure developer (quantum computing) for a major social media platform; upwards of $500k current. 

Banker; $11m dollars tax free in early 2000's and that was before an absolutely massive promotion. 

***

However, when you are retired; health is your wealth. 👍🙂


----------



## Chislenko (4 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> On the subject of pensions, I get the state pension plus a small private pension and pension credit, gives me an income of £900 a month, my good lady gets 40% of a state pension plus DLA on the lowest level, money's tight but we get by OK.



This interests / perplexes me. Your income is similar/ more than I have been living off these last four years. How does one become eligible for pension credit?

Do they look at things like if you own your own house / savings etc or is it just anything under a certain income becomes entitled to it.

To be fair at some point during the last four years I would have been entitled to apply for Job Seekers Allowance but couldn't bring myself to going to the "benefits office" or whatever it is called and being grilled by some random person.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2022)

Finally gave myself a kick and got the hybrid out for 17 miles. Wet and mucky roads, otherwise pleasant enough and I could hear the larks singing and noticed a couple of clumps of gorse starting to flower


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just a point that I find interesting...
> 
> ... there is a curious reluctance to talk about salaries, probably because it would become a dog *issing contest, but we are happy to talk about pension amounts.
> 
> ...


It's your wealth when working as well, only many fail to appreciate it.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Mar 2022)

Apparently it is my birthday today

for some reason I seem to have become 62 - dunno how that happened!

Anyway - to celebrate the weather is non-reainy so I will go out for a ride this afternoon (why are you lot sniggering at the back again - honestly!!!)


I also managed Wordle in 3


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> This interests / perplexes me. Your income is similar/ more than I have been living off these last four years. How does one become eligible for pension credit?
> 
> Do they look at things like if you own your own house / savings etc or is it just anything under a certain income becomes entitled to it.
> 
> To be fair at some point during the last four years I would have been entitled to apply for Job Seekers Allowance but couldn't bring myself to going to the "benefits office" or whatever it is called and being grilled by some random person.


When i looked ( out of curiosity ) I noticed that savings are taken into account. There was a quite straightforward guide on the government website that explained the criteria.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's your wealth when working as well, only many fail to appreciate it.


Too true……and the reason why I lost around £300 a month pension by leaving early. It was making me ill. No regrets just getting out.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Apparently it is my birthday today
> 
> for some reason I seem to have become 62 - dunno how that happened!
> 
> ...


Hoppy Burpday!


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> This interests / perplexes me. Your income is similar/ more than I have been living off these last four years. How does one become eligible for pension credit?
> 
> Do they look at things like if you own your own house / savings etc or is it just anything under a certain income becomes entitled to it.
> 
> To be fair at some point during the last four years I would have been entitled to apply for Job Seekers Allowance but couldn't bring myself to going to the "benefits office" or whatever it is called and being grilled by some random person.



Look up Pension Credit online theres a lot of information out there about it, you can apply for it online as well.


https://www.independentage.org/get-advice/money/benefits/pension-credit


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Apparently it is my birthday today
> 
> for some reason I seem to have become 62 - dunno how that happened!
> 
> ...




Happy birthday to you.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Too true……and the reason why I lost around £300 a month pension by leaving early. It was making me ill. No regrets just getting out.




I have lost about £200 by stopping early, plus I stayed at home when I had the kids. That didn't help. But with my private pension as well it's ok


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Apparently it is my birthday today
> 
> for some reason I seem to have become 62 - dunno how that happened!
> 
> ...


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Finally gave myself a kick and got the hybrid out for 17 miles. Wet and mucky roads, otherwise pleasant enough and I could hear the larks singing and noticed a couple of clumps of gorse starting to flower



Well done!


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Apparently it is my birthday today


Happy Birthday


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2022)

Don't you just love it when you stay in all day waiting for maintenance to turn up and no bugger calls


----------



## Chislenko (4 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> When i looked ( out of curiosity ) I noticed that savings are taken into account. There was a quite straightforward guide on the government website that explained the criteria.



I just looked out of curiosity and couldn't get past page one of the assessment form, so I wouldn't qualify.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Finally gave myself a kick and got the hybrid out for 17 miles. Wet and mucky roads, otherwise pleasant enough and I could hear the larks singing and noticed a couple of clumps of gorse starting to flower



Well Done.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Apparently it is my birthday today
> 
> for some reason I seem to have become 62 - dunno how that happened!
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2022)

I see in the news that Shane Warne has died at the age of 52 from a suspected heart attack


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Obviously I don't know your position and I'm not an IFA. I retired at 62 with no potential income other than a personal pension. I was very reluctant to buy an annuity or any other product which tied me in for life.
> 
> I had four years till state pension age. My choice was to drawdown cash from my pension and then stop when the SP arrived. I now top up with a drawdown which brings me to the tax threshold. I haven't paid tax for five years and don't expect to again unless I survive Mrs P.
> 
> It's tax efficient and might be worth considering. Once at SP age means the bulk of any income you take will be taxed.



Cheers for the advice . The problem is the two pensions i have taken already push me slightly over the tax threshold already . 😀


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Mar 2022)

How the world changes.

Earlier this week I received an email from the manufacturer that I needed to update my Hi-Fi amplifier.

One new cable from Amazon, file downloaded from the web, laptop linked to amplifier via cable and hey presto a bit of jiggery-pokery with File Explorer and job done.

Can't hear any difference though.

We'll need to update our kettles, irons and hoovers soon.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I see in the news that Shane Warne has died at the age of 52 from a suspected heart attack



Thats two gone, Shane Warne and Rod Marsh, both suspected heart attacks, one 52 and one 74.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How the world changes.
> 
> Earlier this week I received an email from the manufacturer that I needed to update my Hi-Fi amplifier.
> 
> ...




Can you repeat that in English please


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats two gone, Shane Warne and Rod Marsh, both suspected heart attacks, one 52 and one 74.


One had better innings then the other


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I see what you mean. I _could_ draw down about £2K to take me to the threshold of my annual tax allowance. When I draw down the balance after transferring my tax allowance to Mrs Tenkaykev it arrives with 20% tax deducted. I have to go online and fill in a form for the tax to be rebated and this usually takes a few months to arrive. My transferring my allowance saves Mrs Tenkaykev about £240 in tax that would have been deducted from her pension. I look at it as being £240 better off as I still have the cash I could have drawn down in my pension pot. ( having said that, no pockets in a shroud etc, and I'm not averse to spending money )


Yep, I get that. Interesting thought which I'll look at.

That tax deduction is a real PIA winds me up no end. I usually take the drawdown in March as HMRC check at the end of the tax year and it arrives relatively quickly.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just a point that I find interesting...
> 
> ... there is a curious reluctance to talk about salaries, probably because it would become a dog *issing contest, but we are happy to talk about pension amounts.
> 
> ...


Interesting thought which had not occurred to me but you're right. I've never known anyone who earned those sums other than my cousin. We have similar backgrounds, ages, etc. and I think satisfaction with our lives. He has worked for every penny.

They own a penthouse in London. When they wanted more space they offered to buy next door and knocked the two together!!! Now that is money!


----------



## rustybolts (4 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It’s International Irish Whiskey Day today!


Its International Irish Whiskey Day every day over here !


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How the world changes.
> 
> Earlier this week I received an email from the manufacturer that I needed to update my Hi-Fi amplifier.
> 
> ...


They should be okay for a while yet. Just don't whisper so much, they miss bits.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Too true……and the reason why I lost around £300 a month pension by leaving early. It was making me ill. No regrets just getting out.


I effectively took VERY early retirement without a pension. Work stress broke me and I was willing to give up everything not to have to go back. It cost me my house, my savings, my inheritances, and everything else that I could legally lay my hands on, but it was worth it.

I still haven't got my head round the fact that I am now being paid to be old and do nothing! 

I am not _actually _going to do nothing - I'd go (more?) mad with boredom! I will carry on developing puzzle games whether or not they make me any money. I will keep on learning guitar, bass and (hopefully at some point) piano. There is a lot of fitness to try to gain and great bike rides to do. Also lots of books to read, films to watch, crosswords to solve and so on.

[Phone is ringing...] 

Wow - I am surprised... That was my sister. Remember her faulty TV?



ColinJ said:


> My sister isn't a ditherer like me... It is already on ebay!
> 
> I don't think it will go by auction with the high starting price. I reckon it will go for (say) £25 after being relisted with no minimum bids.


It _didn't_ sell on ebay but she put it on her local facebook page. Somebody has now offered her £50 for it! She got the broken TV for nothing and we bought £45 worth of parts to try and fix it so she will make £5 on the deal. The man buying it told her that he has fixed an identical TV with the identical problem recently and wants another one to give to his daughter. Apparently, the fault is almost certainly _NOT _on the motherboard which we replaced, but on the small board at the other end of the cable. That one only costs around £20. 

Sis makes £5, the purchaser should get a really nice 49" Panasonic UHD TV (plus a spare motherboard and cable) for a total of £70, and I get to stop feeling guilty for getting sis to waste that £45!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I effectively took VERY early retirement without a pension. Work stress broke me and I was willing to give up everything not to have to go back. It cost me my house, my savings, my inheritances, and everything else that I could legally lay my hands on, but it was worth it.
> 
> I still haven't got my head round the fact that I am now being paid to be old and do nothing!
> 
> ...



Good result all round then. 🙂🙂🙂


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Wow - I am surprised... That was my sister. Remember her faulty TV?
> 
> 
> It _didn't_ sell on ebay but she put it on her local facebook page. Somebody has now offered her £50 for it! She got the broken TV for nothing and we bought £45 worth of parts to try and fix it so she will make £5 on the deal. The man buying it told her that he has fixed an identical TV with the identical problem recently and wants another one to give to his daughter. Apparently, the fault is almost certainly _NOT _on the motherboard which we replaced, but on the small board at the other end of the cable. That one only costs around £20.
> ...



Definitely a bonus.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2022)

Excellent news here tonight, our grandson is out of hospital now, he went home for the first time earlier today.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2022)

A good afternoon. Opthalmology appointment as I have high pressure in the eyes which can lead to glaucoma. Been under treatment for several years. Last appointment pressure was right 28, left 27 which was bad news. I was given an additional prescription and pressures today are down to 13 and 12. Great result.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Mar 2022)

Good evening all, and a belated Happy Birthday to @ebikeerwidnes 🎂

A satisfactory day today, in the gym this morning and an enjoyable afternoon at St Giles. Fun fact, I learnt about the Medieval Scottish letter ‘yogh’, which was pronounced like a ‘y’ but, there being no equivalent letter on a printing press, was printed as a ‘z’. This explains all sorts of strange Scottish pronunciations such as Dalzeil and Menzies.
https://www.scottishhandwriting.com/cmlfyo.asp


----------



## PaulSB (4 Mar 2022)

Happy Birthday @ebikeerwidnes sorry i missed this earlier. 🥂🍾


----------



## 12boy (4 Mar 2022)

All your different pension systems are surely baffling to me.
l get a civil service annuity and a small Social Security check. I also received a lump sum of 2k from an $8/hr, 20 hrs/wk job where I worked about 3 years at the library. When I retired from the civil service job I compared my net check from working with my net from the annuity and found them fairly close. Mrs 12 gets a measly 190/mo from my Social Security and has no other income, except that she considers mine as hers also. We get by ok and really don't buy much anymore, mainly food.
Be safe and well.....wonder when that Nigerian dude is gonna send me all that money I gave him my bank acct info for?


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> All your different pension systems are surely baffling to me.
> l get a civil service annuity and a small Social Security check. I also received a lump sum of 2k from an $8/hr, 20 hrs/wk job where I worked about 3 years at the library. When I retired from the civil service job I compared my net check from working with my net from the annuity and found them fairly close. Mrs 12 gets a measly 190/mo from my Social Security and has no other income, except that she considers mine as hers also. We get by ok and really don't buy much anymore, mainly food.
> Be safe and well.....*wonder when that Nigerian dude is gonna send me all that money I gave him my bank acct info for?*


You'll have to join the queue, I sent him and his brother mine ages ago.


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Finally gave myself a kick and got the hybrid out for 17 miles. Wet and mucky roads, otherwise pleasant enough and I could hear the larks singing and noticed a couple of clumps of gorse starting to flower


I managed a ride today as well  head wind outward and tail wind home the way i like it  
Havent heard any larks yet the season is behind here, give it a week and they'll be singing on the golf course


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2022)

A few chilly nights to come


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> A few chilly nights to come


I just saw my pal to the bus station and called in at Aldi for milk, having forgotten to buy any at lunchtime. The staff were out gritting the steps and ramps to the front of the store. It does feel chilly, but not freezing (yet?). (The forecast is for temperatures to drop to 2 degrees C at 05:00 so I suppose it is a wise precaution.)


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I just saw my pal to the bus station and called in at Aldi for milk, having forgotten to buy any at lunchtime. The staff were out gritting the steps and ramps to the front of the store. It does feel chilly, but not freezing (yet?). (The forecast is for temperatures to drop to 2 degrees C at 05:00 so I suppose it is a wise precaution.)


You can nip out and check before you go to bed.
Mo can report back later.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You can nip out and check before you go to bed.
> Mo can report back later.


If I remember, I'll check the ice detector... (jar of water on the window sill)!


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> If I remember, I'll check the ice detector... (jar of water on the window sill)!


Is the jar inside or outside?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is the jar inside or outside?


I just checked the nomenclature... Apparently, it is a _*common mistake*_ to call the inside ledge of a window the '_sill_'. It is actually the '_stool_'. The sill is the outside ledge. So - my jar is _outside _the window!


----------



## Chislenko (4 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I just checked the nomenclature... Apparently, it is a _*common mistake*_ to call the inside ledge of a window the '_sill_'. It is actually the '_stool_'. The sill is the outside ledge. So - my jar is _outside _the window!


You need to be careful of stools on your windows.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Mar 2022)

Morning.  Minus 1 so not quite as cold as forecast. Perfect for a brisk walk after my coffee.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, shopping to do this morning, my Good ladies handbag zip self destructed on Thursday so we need to go handbag shopping, should be fun, and we should be able to go for lunch whilst we're out as well, first MotoGP race of the season this weekend, its always a good sign when the motor sports start up,


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2022)

Morning. -1 here and it's all white and sparkly. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2022)

Wordle in 2


----------



## Paulus (5 Mar 2022)

Good morning all. 
It appears to be a tad cool outside at the moment. Time for another cup of tea in bed with Tony Blackbum on the the radio.

Wordle in 4

I need some fresh fruit and vegetables from the local grocers, and then I am going to the supermarket to buy tinned goods to send to Poland for the Ukrainian refugees. 
My friends wife is Ukrainian and her son and family are trapped at the moment , but she and another woman are working with others to send lorry loads of supplies to Poland. 

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2022)

Morning all from a sunny Minehead 

Our wedding anniversary today. 42 years although we lived together for 3 years before we got married, so its basically 45 years near as dammit. 
New tablet gets delivered today. Just as well as this one took 5 attempts to fire up and then it's frozen twice and had to be force restarted in the middle of this post.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all from a sunny Minehead
> 
> Our wedding anniversary today. 42 years although we lived together for 3 years before we got married, so its basically 45 years near as dammit.


Many congratulations, enjoy your day 🥂


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, cold and sunny here.
Still no Pressreader service, been offline since Wednesday. This morning they’ve put out a statement that it has been a cyber attack. Mmm, who would be wanting to take offline a Western news service at this time I wonder ? 🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Mar 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, cold and sunny here.
> Still no Pressreader service, been offline since Wednesday. This morning they’ve put out a statement that it has been a cyber attack. Mmm, who would be wanting to take offline a Western news service at this time I wonder ? 🤔


Can't think! 

6 mile hilly walk done. Cold but dry and bright with a lovely sunrise. We look to be in for several nice days.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all from a sunny Minehead
> 
> Our wedding anniversary today. 42 years although we lived together for 3 years before we got married, so its basically 45 years near as dammit.
> New tablet gets delivered today. Just as well as this one took 5 attempts to fire up and then it's frozen twice and had to be force restarted in the middle of this post.


Congratulations


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all from a sunny Minehead
> 
> Our wedding anniversary today. 42 years although we lived together for 3 years before we got married, so its basically 45 years near as dammit.
> New tablet gets delivered today. Just as well as this one took 5 attempts to fire up and then it's frozen twice and had to be force restarted in the middle of this post.



Happy anniversary.   We've been married 39 years and together in total for 43 years.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2022)

I was looking at my memories on Facebook this morning and its been 7 years since the man with the van knocked my door and brought my new Genesis flyer, I've put 11500 miles under its wheels in the 7 years since.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all from a sunny Minehead
> 
> Our wedding anniversary today. 42 years although we lived together for 3 years before we got married, so its basically 45 years near as dammit.
> New tablet gets delivered today. Just as well as this one took 5 attempts to fire up and then it's frozen twice and had to be force restarted in the middle of this post.


Have a nice day


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all from a sunny Minehead
> 
> Our wedding anniversary today. 42 years although we lived together for 3 years before we got married, so its basically 45 years near as dammit.
> New tablet gets delivered today. Just as well as this one took 5 attempts to fire up and then it's frozen twice and had to be force restarted in the middle of this post.


Congratulations - have a great day!


----------



## GM (5 Mar 2022)

Morning all... Congratulations Dirk and Mrs D 🥂....Thanks for reminding me that ours is next week, just got to remember which day it is! 

@PaulSB Just been reading about The Seatpost Man from Chorley, looks like he's got an unique business there, do you know him?

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2022)

@Dirk and Mrs Dirk Congratulations 🍾🥂 and long may you continue.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2022)

Good morning from a gloriously sunny Lancashire..........trouble is I don't feel so glorious. Quiz night at the club last night 🍻 I really should have learnt by now!

Aaaah @GM the mysterious seat post man. No, I don't know him but can confirm he is real and not a mythical creature! A shiny black van with "the seat post man" sign written on it has been spotted locally from time to time. I should follow one day and get a picture.

It leads to nice little conversations. One can be riding along chatting, spot the van and say sagely and with gravity to one's buddy:

"Look, there's the seat post man."
This usually illicits something like:
"The what? Seat post man?"

Providing an opportunity to dispense profound knowledge and wisdom of the myths and legends surrounding Seat Post Man.

Today Rovers are on the box at 12.30. #2 needs collecting, home for lunch etc. Later I will iron. Mrs P is on an Indian cookery course today. I'm reliably informed goodies will be brought home.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all from a sunny Minehead
> 
> Our wedding anniversary today. 42 years although we lived together for 3 years before we got married, so its basically 45 years near as dammit.
> New tablet gets delivered today. Just as well as this one took 5 attempts to fire up and then it's frozen twice and had to be force restarted in the middle of this post.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA


Enjoy the day.


----------



## rustybolts (5 Mar 2022)

Congrats Dirk , nice sunny day also


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Congratulations


You mean

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_xJcE9tnY6E


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> It appears to be a tad cool outside at the moment. Time for another cup of tea in bed with Tony Blackbum on the the radio.
> 
> Wordle in 4
> ...


Well done. Mrs P is part Ukrainian, her father came from a village near the Polish border. She has commented she's pleased her father is not alive to see this and hopes his, older, sisters aren't.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Mar 2022)

Wordle in 5 today - too many options after line 3!

Still - lookslike a nice day so a ride may be possible - better get it in just after lunch in case the grandkids come round!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Mar 2022)

Just got out of the pit - looks nice but very windy.

@Dirk All the best to you both. 🙂

Our Stocks & Shares ISA's crashed and burned this week esp' yesterday due to the nuclear scare.

Cest la vie.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Wordle in 2


WOW! Now I know the answer definitely WOW!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just got out of the pit - looks nice but very windy.
> 
> @Dirk All the best to you both. 🙂
> 
> ...


I haven't checked our investments and won't for several months. We have household expenses coming up, shower room and other bits plus a holiday to the States in the autumn. I'd planned to cash in some of our investments but I suspect it will prove to be poor timing. 

Current thinking is we will carry on as planned and pay by credit card which we would do normally. Instead of cashing in to pay off the card I'll grab a 0% balance transfer to delay the capital repayment for +/- 2 years. Balance transfer at 0% is currently attracting fees of 3% or £30 per £1000. I expect the growth in two years will more than cover that and if it doesn't, we'll all be in the deep do do so it won't matter.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Mar 2022)

A six mile walk to the Brewery tap room yesterday evening. I tried to be good and just stuck with " BoBoLink stout at 5.6%, unfortunately the lure of " Hiding behind Shadows " at 8.9% proved too tempting and I'm feeling a tad fragile today. I was buying a few cans to take home and the brewer mentioned that there was a special batch of "Shadows" on the go, this one will be about 10.6% 😮

Congratulations to @Dirk and Mrs Dirk 👍


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! Now I know the answer definitely WOW!



I got lucky I recon.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2022)

Amazon Prime is pretty impressive... I mislaid a pair of reading glasses so I decided to buy some more. I ordered two pairs of cheapo plastic 'glasses' at 00:30 today. They arrived at noon! 

2 pairs delivered in 11.5 hours for £3.98 and they are better than the ones I lost. I'll chuck out a couple of battered old pairs that I had kept for emergency use - held together by rubber bands and Blutak!


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2022)

We got back from town about one, and my Good Lady now has a new bright and shiny handbag, we had lunch and went into the new shop in the Lower Precinct, I'm not sure but I think they're Polish or similar and they've got a lovely selection of biscuits and cakes, doughnuts with plum jam and icing.  lovely with a .


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2022)

Sarah Brightman sang "_I lost my heart to a starship trooper_".



I was just looking at one of @classic33's mega-hard local climbs. If I attempted that one now it would send me straight into afib... I would be crying out to the paramedics "_I lost my heart [rhythm] to the hardship of Trooper_"!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2022)

I asked Mr WD if a square foot was 12 inches by 12 inches making surprise surprise a square. He said yes, but no. It all depends. How on earth can you call something a square if it isn't for God's sake . How are you supposed to know what your going to get if a square foot isn't


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I asked Mr WD if a square foot was 12 inches by 12 inches making surprise surprise a square. He said yes, but no. It all depends. How on earth can you call something a square if it isn't for God's sake . How are you supposed to know what your going to get if a square foot isn't


It could be.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Sarah Brightman sang "_I lost my heart to a starship trooper_".
> 
> 
> 
> I was just looking at one of @classic33's mega-hard local climbs. If I attempted that one now it would send me straight into afib... I would be crying out to the paramedics "_I lost my heart [rhythm] to the hardship of Trooper_"!



The car behind, with the driver honking the horn, wanting past is missing.
Used to be a chapel at either end.


----------



## gavroche (5 Mar 2022)

The sun is out, the sky is blue, the wind is weak. Perfect weather for going for a ride but I have a sore throat and can't be bothered so may be tomorrow? 
I took Molly on the beach instead and she is now resting by my side after having a bath, to get rid of all the sand in her coat.
Garmin Connect says I have walked 9.5 kms so far today so that's enough exercise done I think.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> The car behind, with the driver honking the horn, wanting past is missing.


I'm half deaf so I couldn't hear any honking. I did hear the rider mention a car though. I assumed that it had gone off to the left behind him?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Mar 2022)

Another walk done. Just over 13 miles for the day. I avoided the usual popular walks and wandered out a little back road. Still a fair few cars on it as they seem to have sussed it is a cut through to the distillery and dam walk without going through the town.

Lovely blue sky but not that warm. I haven't seen any lambs yet.


----------



## 12boy (5 Mar 2022)

Congrats Dirk.


> It is snowing here and will be off and on through late Sunday afternoon. This is the good, wet, heavy snow we need but the sacrum does not. About six inches, which as any man can tell youis about the length of your pinkie finger.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I asked Mr WD if a square foot was 12 inches by 12 inches making surprise surprise a square. He said yes, but no. It all depends. How on earth can you call something a square if it isn't for God's sake . How are you supposed to know what your going to get if a square foot isn't


Well possibly...........it could though be

1 x 1


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I asked Mr WD if a square foot was 12 inches by 12 inches making surprise surprise a square. He said yes, but no. It all depends. How on earth can you call something a square if it isn't for God's sake . How are you supposed to know what your going to get if a square foot isn't


A square foot is 144 square inches so it could be a square with 12 inch sides. It could also be any rectangle with side lengths whose product is 144 e.g. 24 inches x 6 inches, or 36 inches x 4 inches.

A foot square is what you are thinking of - a square whose sides are 12 inches long and which has an area of 1 square foot.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> A square foot is 144 square inches so it could be a square with 12 inch sides. It could also be any rectangle with side lengths whose product is 144 e.g. 24 inches x 6 inches, or 36 inches x 4 inches.
> 
> A foot square is what you are thinking of - a square whose sides are 12 inches long and which has an area of 1 square foot.


You'll have her confused now.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll have her confused now.


She was _already _confused - I was trying to confuse the confusion back into understanding!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> A square foot is 144 square inches so it could be a square with 12 inch sides. It could also be any rectangle with side lengths whose product is 144 e.g. 24 inches x 6 inches, or 36 inches x 4 inches.
> 
> A foot square is what you are thinking of - a square whose sides are 12 inches long and which has an area of 1 square foot.




I know that now. It could be 6 inches wide and 2 feet long. But it isn't a square


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I know that now. It could be 6 inches wide and 2 feet long. But it isn't a square


In this case it's a unit of area not a shape!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another walk done. Just over 13 miles for the day. I avoided the usual popular walks and wandered out a little back road. Still a fair few cars on it as they seem to have sussed it is a cut through to the distillery and dam walk without going through the town.
> 
> Lovely blue sky but not that warm. I haven't seen any lambs yet.
> 
> ...




No lambs here yet either


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I know that now. It could be 6 inches wide and 2 feet long. But it isn't a square


It's not a foot either!
Imagine if you had two square feet...


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No lambs here yet either








Got half a bottle of this at the back of the cupboard...


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 633940
> 
> Got half a bottle of this at the back of the cupboard...


I've two full bottles


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 633940
> 
> Got half a bottle of this at the back of the cupboard...


_Lamb's_ to the slaughter!


----------



## simongt (5 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It’s International Irish Whiskey Day today!


At a recent team meeting, I gave the lads each a wee sample of Potcheen.
Nearly blew their heads off - !


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Mar 2022)

Loads of tiny Lambs in the fields around Coventry . 

Tbh I am very keen on both kinds of Lamb 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> At a recent team meeting, I gave the lads each a wee sample of Potcheen.
> Nearly blew their heads off - !


I was given a bottle of aviation Gin at Christmas. Very strong and very nice.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2022)

Adult content, this version of a favourite song had me chuckling.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUy83PKjkOI


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> At a recent team meeting, I gave the lads each a wee sample of Potcheen.
> Nearly blew their heads off - !


Last lot of that I tried was a bit on the soft side.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> Congrats Dirk.
> 
> It is snowing here and will be off and on through late Sunday afternoon. This is the good, wet, heavy snow we need but the sacrum does not. About six inches, which as any man can tell youis about the length of your pinkie finger.


How accurate is that measurement of yours, and will be checking the depth in daylight hours?

It's not fair either, you're getting all the snow. We have non!


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No lambs here yet either


Stop thinking about Sunday dinner!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 633989



The buggers photo everything these days.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> The buggers photo everything these days.


Some phones can use front and rear cameras at the same time so their owners can photograph themselves in the mirror - taking selfies!


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> The buggers photo everything these days.


Even putting their PIN into the card machine at the checkout.


----------



## 12boy (6 Mar 2022)

I measure the snow by eyeball. With highs in thehigh teens C in the days before it snowed, the residual heat in the ground is melting it pretty well. It is supposed to start snowing again after 10 pm and when it freezes all the slush the roads will be interesting.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No lambs here yet either



Loads here in the fields around Morrisons in Kendal - they started popping out about 2 weeks ago. ❤️


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2022)

Morning. Another frosty start here But I think it's going to be another nice day here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, family here later, I'm not who will be here at the moment, this evening we're down the pub, we're going for a meal, it'll be the first time we've done that for over twelve months, we used to do that about once a month.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Mar 2022)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A hint of sunshine ☀️ Not decided whether to walk or run this morning, I’ll see what Mrs Tenkaykev thoughts are on the subject. I’ve been snacking on unsulphured dried apricots since spotting them on sale in “ Spill the Beans” in Wimborne, almost all the dried apricots available are preserved with sulphur dioxide which gives me heartburn, the unsulphured ones are almost like a completely different fruit, being sweet and succulent. 
Speaking of Wimborne, we watched Susan Calman on catch up last night, she was visiting various local ( to us ) places in her Campervan, and visited the Model Village in Wimborne which is a favourite with our granddaughter.
Have a lovely day folks 👍☀️☕️


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2022)

Good morning and it certainly is here in Lancashire. A very light frost, wall to wall sunshine and no breeze. I am  later. Undecided about where though.

First task is to attempt a snooze and if unsuccessful have breakfast. Grass needs cutting this afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (6 Mar 2022)

Morning all, a cloudy start to the day here.

Wordle in 4

A few things to do today.
I have to do the paper work for the council to install the drop kerb. Legal agreement papers and all that. The original copy had to go in the post, and scanned copies of them and a photo of the driveway in an email with proof of final payment.

Our daughter is dropping in later for dinner.

And then early evening, ITV4 is doing a nightly highlights programme on the Paris-Nice race which starts today. 

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Got my new tablet yesterday and spent most of the evening getting used to it. Seems a lot faster than my old one but there's a couple of little things different that I need to get sorted.
Off to the beach for a doggie dodder first thing, then lunch at the White Lion.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> A hint of sunshine ☀️ Not decided whether to walk or run this morning, I’ll see what Mrs Tenkaykev thoughts are on the subject. I’ve been snacking on unsulphured dried apricots since spotting them on sale in “ Spill the Beans” in Wimborne, almost all the dried apricots available are preserved with sulphur dioxide which gives me heartburn, the unsulphured ones are almost like a completely different fruit, being sweet and succulent.
> Speaking of Wimborne, we watched Susan Calman on catch up last night, she was visiting various local ( to us ) places in her Campervan, and visited the Model Village in Wimborne which is a favourite with our granddaughter.
> Have a lovely day folks 👍☀️☕️




Mr WD has dried apricots. They don't taste very nice and the outside is really tough bleh


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, a cloudy start to the day here.
> 
> Wordle in 4
> 
> ...


We had a drop kerb put in about twenty years ago. Had to apply to the council, get the paperwork sorted and then choose from a shortlist of three approved contractors. Spoke to a charming lady at the council about which contractor to use ( they were all a very similar price 🤔😉) she said they were all equally as good, I thanked her and then said “ off the record, who would you use?” 
and chose the one she mentioned.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2022)

Morning. I had an almost 4 mile run/jog/plod  Definitely closer to a plod! It was hard work today. No doubt the after effects of lots of walking yesterday followed by a poor nights sleep. 

I watched The Father last night. Sad, but really well written and acted and gave a really good insight of what dementia must feel like from the sufferers point of view. A modern remake of The Ipcress File starts tonight so I'll give that a go.

A frosty start again here but the sun is streaming in now.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I know that now. It could be 6 inches wide and 2 feet long. But it isn't a square


and even better it could be 144" x 1"


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


>


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


>


 
👍


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> and even better it could be 144" x 1"


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2022)

3 deg and feels like -1 however the sun is shining so it looks like we will have another lovely day when it warms up. I can already feel warmth coming through the windows


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2022)

Wordle in five today and three out of four on the Quordle, spot the silly mistake.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has dried apricots. They don't taste very nice and the outside is really tough bleh


As I said, if you can find the unsulphured ones they are completely different. They are luscious and succulent, no resemblance to the orange colour of the ones you get in the supermarkets.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Mar 2022)

Back from a couple of mile plod with Mrs Tenkaykev. Wind was cold but the sun made a welcome appearance. Just having a pint of diluted squash before grabbing a shower and a bite to eat ( though I couldn't resist scoffing the five dried apricots I posted a photo of )


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2022)

So nice here I got another gentle stroll in before it gets too busy. I was starting to see quite a few visitors to the area as I was heading home. I met a local lady with her pooch who was telling me about a promising walk not too far away which I must try some day.

https://www.corbenicpoetrypath.com/the-path.html


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> As I said, if you can find the unsulphured ones they are completely different. They are luscious and succulent, no resemblance to the orange colour of the ones you get in the supermarkets.
> 
> View attachment 634029




Where do you get yours from


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> As I said, if you can find the unsulphured ones they are completely different. They are luscious and succulent, no resemblance to the orange colour of the ones you get in the supermarkets.
> 
> View attachment 634029


I see you can get them on Amazon. I suffer from heartburn so are they better?


----------



## Chislenko (6 Mar 2022)

40 mile ride done. Most enjoyable, weather nice and as a single rider it was nice to join up with a group of "similar age" riders for about 5 miles before we went out seperate ways.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Mar 2022)

I did a lot of "liking", but I forgot to post a good morning 
Oh well good afternoon now we have 14c, but the wind is freezing


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Mar 2022)

Up early this morning - OK early for me - so managed to get a ride in before lunch

up early because I woke up at 6 and had a thought that I hadn't seen my new phone since the restaurent on Friday
so started wondering if it was lost
Hence never really got back to sleep

Also managed Wordle - line 3 which is unusual for me!


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2022)

We've met our new Grandson for the first time this morning


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2022)

My mojo has definitely gone missing... The sun is shining but I haven't even bothered to get up! 

I don't want to ride my best bike while the roads still have salt/grit on them. 

My singlespeed bike is making clicking noises again which is putting me off going too far on it in case something suddenly breaks. I had this last year and it took me weeks to quieten the bike down. 

Blow it - I will go out for an hour or two without eating or drinking anything first. I always feel better after making the effort to cycle and having a nice shower when I get back. I will have a large bowl of porridge and a pot of coffee after that. 

Catch up with you all later!


----------



## gavroche (6 Mar 2022)

I went out and covered 20 miles on the bike this morning but my sore throat is still there. Isn't odd how the sunshine brings people out? My local beach was full of people when I cycled past it. 
When I got home, I changed the windscreen wipers on the car as they needed doing so we will be able to see through it in the rain now. 
I will need to get up early tomorrow as I have two mornings of exam invigilating in the school my grandson goes in. I might even see him. 
Nothing else planned for the rest of the day so


----------



## 12boy (6 Mar 2022)

A circle with a diameter of 13.54 inches is a square foot in area. But it is still round.
Couple more inches of snow last night and there should be more today. This wintry crap will last through next weekend at least. Que sera sera.
I may drive over to the grocery store today. Out of idle curiosity do your grocery stores provide plastic bags or do you use fabric ones? Ours do provide plastic but fabric bags are ok too if you have them. I prefer the fabric ones, especially since the plastic ones are very flimsy. Once, while working for Social Security, the Agency decided we need to provide better service to Native Americans and Alaska Natives. For some reason these people did not trust the Federal government. So of course we had to have Conferences (the Agency solution for most issues) and since I had a reservation in the service area I managed I had to go. One of the speakers was an Inuit elder who held up a purse made of some twisted white strands of some unknown material. She asked the attendees if they could guess from what animal the strands were made. The answers included tendons, sinews, gut, hides and so forth from polar bears, seals, walruses and caribou. She got a lot of fun from letting us know her friends gave her used grocery bags which she cut in strips and wove into a purse. Pretty durable, too.
Be well and safe.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I see you can get them on Amazon. I suffer from heartburn so are they better?


Yes, much better. I suffer from Heartburn but the unsulphured ones don't affect me. I've only previously bought them from Waitrose when they were available, I now get them from a


welsh dragon said:


> Where do you get yours from


A bit out of your way Welshie. It's a shop called " Spill the Beans" in Wimborne. They've been there for quite a while. It's family run and was selling Muesli when it was "exotic" 😉 " Eric's Luxury Muesli " is my absolute favourite, Eric and his wife were the founders and his son now works in the shop so I can ask for "500g of your dad's best muesli" 😁
Out of curiosity I did a search and they have a web site! 
https://spillthebeanswimborne.co.uk/


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, much better. I suffer from Heartburn but the unsulphured ones don't affect me. I've only previously bought them from Waitrose when they were available, I now get them from a
> 
> A bit out of your way Welshie. It's a shop called " Spill the Beans" in Wimborne. They've been there for quite a while. It's family run and was selling Muesli when it was "exotic" 😉 " Eric's Luxury Muesli " is my absolute favourite, Eric and his wife were the founders and his son now works in the shop so I can ask for "500g of your dad's best muesli" 😁
> Out of curiosity I did a search and they have a web site!
> https://spillthebeanswimborne.co.uk/




Thanks for that


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> A circle with a diameter of 13.54 inches is a square foot in area. But it is still round.
> Couple more inches of snow last night and there should be more today. This wintry crap will last through next weekend at least. Que sera sera.
> I may drive over to the grocery store today. Out of idle curiosity do your grocery stores provide plastic bags or do you use fabric ones? Ours do provide plastic but fabric bags are ok too if you have them. I prefer the fabric ones, especially since the plastic ones are very flimsy. Once, while working for Social Security, the Agency decided we need to provide better service to Native Americans and Alaska Natives. For some reason these people did not trust the Federal government. So of course we had to have Conferences (the Agency solution for most issues) and since I had a reservation in the service area I managed I had to go. One of the speakers was an Inuit elder who held up a purse made of some twisted white strands of some unknown material. She asked the attendees if they could guess from what animal the strands were made. The answers included tendons, sinews, gut, hides and so forth from polar bears, seals, walruses and caribou. She got a lot of fun from letting us know her friends gave her used grocery bags which she cut in strips and wove into a purse. Pretty durable, too.
> Be well and safe.




You have to ask for a plastic bag now and it will cost you 10 pence. They are really flimsy and won't hold much. Mich better to have your own sturdy bags that last a few years.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You have to ask for a plastic bag now and it will cost you 10 pence. They are really flimsy and won't hold much. Mich better to have your own sturdy bags that last a few years.


Think you'll find that 10p for a plastic bag is around five years out of date. 20 - 50p is the asking price now.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Think you'll find that 10p for a plastic bag is around five years out of date. 20 - 50p is the asking price now.


Still 10p here. Thought that was what it still was most places?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Blow it - I will go out for an hour or two without eating or drinking anything first. I always feel better after making the effort to cycle and having a nice shower when I get back. I will have a large bowl of porridge and a pot of coffee after that.


I did, I did, and I did! 

Lovely blue skies, but the wind was cold. I was a bit premature taking my overshoes off before this winter is properly over so my toes were feeling uncomfortable by the time I got back.

It was only a little ride - 27 km (16.8 miles) with 270 m (885 ft) of ascent but it was done on my singlespeed bike which makes the climbing a lot tougher, so much harder than it sounds. Still, I feel great now.

I went to checkout Calderbrook Rd on the way over to Littleborough. I have mentioned it before, how it is closed to vehicles because of a landslip. Well, it is getting worse... I really would _NOT_ fancy living in one of the cottages just below the road!

This picture shows what is sliding down the hillside...






Taking the road with it...






Which is worrying! 






And puts me off trying to ride up or down that bit. It used to be possible but it is getting beyond my comfort zone now on skinny slick tyres. On a mountain bike I would probably have a go...






I opted to come back on the A6033 instead!


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I did, I did, and I did!
> 
> Lovely blue skies, but the wind was cold. I was a bit premature taking my overshoes off before this winter is properly over so my toes were feeling uncomfortable by the time I got back.
> 
> ...


That locked gate still in place?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2022)

Great time on the bike today. 51 miles, 4600 feet, 12 4avg. Happy with that.

Cut the grass, replaced damaged glass in greenhouse and started a spring clean up on the allotment.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2022)

Fish and chips down the pub this evening, a Bakewell Slice and custard for pudding, all washed down with a pint of cider, our first pub meal for over twelve months, I was a little apprehensive before we set out but in the end we enjoyed ourselves, the pubs been refurbished since we last went and was nice apart from being a bit noisy, three huge screens and a football match on.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> That locked gate still in place?


Yes, and it probably will be forever more now! There is a gap at the end which cyclists and pedestrians can use to go round it and avoid having to limbo dance under the barrier.







That road was repaired years ago but only lasted a year or two before getting trashed by landslips again.

Phone is ringing...


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, and it probably will be forever more now! There is a gap at the end which cyclists and pedestrians can use to go round it and avoid having to limbo dance under the barrier.
> 
> View attachment 634154
> 
> ...


_"You know that circuit board we bought..."_


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2022)

_*YOU WILL LIKE THIS ONE! *_



ColinJ said:


> Phone is ringing...



That was my sister calling for a chat...

One thing that she was _desperate _to tell me was a story which is so unlikely and incredible that I wouldn't have believed it if I had read it on social media. (Obviously, CycleChat is a form of social media, so you will have to judge for yourselves whether _YOU _believe it! )

Sis had been to stay with a friend for the weekend. The husband of her friend is a cyclist and he has a neighbour friend who is _also_ a cyclist. The husband and his mate had planned to do a charity bike ride but it got cancelled. The mate decided to ride the route anyway...

Wife of cycling mate was tracking her husband via some app on his phone. He seemed to be making steady progress. Until then he was _NOT_... For quite a long while the tracker showed no movement. She tried ringing him. No reply...

It was a great route. Pity about the event being cancelled. Still, cycling neighbour was enjoying his ride. Ooh, that hill was a bit steep, and he was feeling a bit below par. _Phnaaaaargh...!_

A motorist was driving up behind a cyclist on a steep hill. The driver is _also_ a cyclist and so was being extra careful as he overtook the rider. He glanced over and saw the ashen face of the cyclist, and the bike starting to wobble. This did not look at all good. The driver got past, stopped and as he got out the cyclist fell sideways, unconscious. He was still clipped onto his pedals. Concerned driver unclips the cyclist's feet and is reaching for his phone when...

The second driver who had been behind driver #1 saw what was unfolding. Driver #2 is a nurse/paramedic (I'm not sure which... anyway, the important thing is that they knew what to do...) (S)He pulled over, jumped out of the car, and immediately spotted a defibrillator on the wall of an adjacent building. Gets to work...

The regional air ambulance base was just round the corner. Within minutes, the ailing cyclist is on board and heading to hospital...

Worried wife monitoring the tracker now sees that it is moving again... At over 100 mph! Her phone rings. Someone tells her the awful news...

The cyclist wakes up. Where is he? His wife is there. Lots of people in white coats. Lots of cables attached to electrodes on his head and body and connected to banks of electronic devices. Hospital!

He had been in a coma for 3 days. There had been no meaningful signs of recovery and the doctors thought that he wasn't going to make it so discussions were taking place about possible organ donation. Suddenly there was a blip on a waveform on one of the monitors- _LIFE_! The medical staff redoubled their efforts. He was saved and is now almost fully recovered. 



The odds of the paramedic being there at the precise moment, with a defibrillator to hand, and an air ambulance a couple of minutes away must be tiny, and even then his chances must have been slim. I looked it up - _*cardiac arrest prognosis*_. He is one _very _lucky cyclist!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> "You know that circuit board we bought..."


I asked her about that TV. A very chatty man from Exeter turned up and gave her the fifty pounds after telling her exactly how he was going to fix the TV. I suggested that she should have told him that she had changed her mind about selling it and paid me to go down again to sort it out! 

ONLY KIDDING! 

She works in a village shop. A few weeks ago she was talking to a customer who apparently drives around the SW picking up faulty TVs which he then repairs and sells at a decent profit. I'm sure she said that he has fixed 600 in the past few months!


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> _*YOU WILL LIKE THIS ONE! *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I'd been lucky.
Comes up short when measured against that.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2022)

*Thought for Today*
When I was a young kid I wanted to be older..... This wasn't what I had in mind.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> I thought I'd been lucky.
> Comes up short when measured against that.


Yours is still pretty good!


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yours is still pretty good!


Just over 10 years(early hours of the last Sunday in January 2012) since the drug induced heart attack. Came to on the corridor of the A&E at the General in Halifax, with a doctor astride giving chest compressions. I just happened to be in the right place.

Slight problem with the local anaesthetic used. Lidocaine, last used with a similar result in September 2006. Same department, same hospital.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just over 10 years(early hours of the last Sunday in January 2012) since the drug induced heart attack. Came to on the corridor of the A&E at the General in Halifax, with a doctor astride giving chest compressions. I just happened to be in the right place.
> 
> Slight problem with the local anaesthetic used. Lidocaine, last used with a similar result in September 2006. Same department, same hospital.




My ex brother-in-law had something similar happen - an allergic reaction to the contrast dye used for a CT scan!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2022)

Morning. Minus 3 at the moment and cars and roofs are all white and sparkly.  Another nice day to come though. Tomorrow still looks good too then it is going to break down slightly with a bit more wind and showers.

Wordle in 4 again. I will leave Quordle for later. Off for a walk soon.


----------



## Paulus (7 Mar 2022)

Morning all, 

Wordle in 5.

Looks like a nice morning for a long dog walk.
Then later I will be out on the bike for a while, stopping at the card shop for a birthday card for MrsP, which is tomorrow. 
Some domestics later on as well. Another busy day in paradise


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2022)

Morning. 2 deg and feels like -1. No frost though. Shopping day today so a journey to Newtown. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks, it looks like a nice morning, I'm currently trying to find my Mojo.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, it looks like a nice morning, I'm currently trying to find my Mojo.


Mine is often stood by the bike in the garage quietly saying to itself "he'll enjoy it when he's out"..............it's just finding the little push in one's mind and ignoring all the reasons not to do something..........bloody hard.

I blame Covid. I never used to lack motivation.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2022)

Good bright and beautiful sunny morning. Damn frosty and cold though. Supposed to be riding at 9.00..........I'm waiting for the chat to start "shall we delay till 10.00?"

Not sure how I'll ride today. I'm tired after yesterday but not as tired as after riding the same route last Sunday plus I was marginally faster yesterday. I don't really understand this, I used to do a lot more without feeling tired.

Still onwards and upwards. Good drying day so I must go and hang out last night's washing.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Mar 2022)

Good morning all.
Cold and frosty here.
Grandchildren can come in really useful sometimes. N'S 2 & 3 came yesterday and spent 5 lovely hours with us.
•Sorted my mobile data usage out.
•Installed "free" spotify (he has a family package). 
After they left we sat for hours listening to 60s music......bluetooth to radio. So went to bed late and slept like a log.


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

The gas man cometh this morning to turn our gas off for the day while the renew the gas mains. Heating on full first thing to warm the place up and electric back ups in place.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2022)

Morning. Very cold start again but lovely for my hill walk.........and I met one of my favourite pooches. 

Meet Mac.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2022)

I must go and kick Mr WD out of bed otherwise we won't be doing the shopping


----------



## Sterlo (7 Mar 2022)

Wordle in 4 after getting nothing in first line


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Mar 2022)

Just about up and awake now

Must mention

We have now watched 2 episodes of the new Peaky Brinders

and my wife has not uttered the phrase "Sex On Legs" even once!!!!

I think maybe I should call a doctor


----------



## The Jogger (7 Mar 2022)

The rain in Spain is here today. In gym, I'm 64 today so hope to keep this going for a few years yet 😂


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2022)

The Jogger said:


> The rain in Spain is here today. In gym, I'm 64 today so hope to keep this going for a few years yet 😂


Happy Birthday. Yes, know what you mean. I'll be 63 in May and struggling a bit these days but got to keep plodding away. I definitely believe in the "use it or lose it" saying.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2022)

My big mug just cracked when I poured boiling water in and my coffee seeped all over the unit.  Got them off e-bay. No doubt cheap and nasty tat.


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Mar 2022)

Morning , am just sat doing nothing waiting for mrs exlaser to come back from the supermarket ( we both do the shopping but never at the same time, it’s safer that way lol ) Then we are going for a long walk to our favourite coffee shop for breakfast.
I am not looking forward to walking , as I sailed yesterday after not sailing for weeks as its been too windy . It’s was quite windy yesterday so loads of hiking out to balance the boat. 
The tops of my thighs are now burning lol. I will be ok walking as there aren’t any stairs lol, if there are mrs exlaser is going to have to get me a hoist or a stair lift 😂😂😀


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> Cold and frosty here.
> Grandchildren can come in really useful sometimes. N'S 2 & 3 came yesterday and spent 5 lovely hours with us.
> •Sorted my mobile data usage out.
> ...


Yer back!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2022)

Not long back from the Co-op for a few things. 2 bags full and cost over £40. Mind you, I bought tinned red salmon which is expensive and treated myself to a couple of ready made paninis that will do lunch for a couple of days. Much cheaper just making a sandwich but they are nice for a change. At least I got a coupon for £4 off the next shop of £20 or over so that's a decent discount.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Very cold start again but lovely for my hill walk.........and I met one of my favourite pooches.
> 
> Meet Mac.
> 
> ...


Can't be that cold out, he's sat down and doesn't look bothered.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can't be that cold out, he's sat down and doesn't look bothered.


Plenty coat on him. He's a lovely boy and very intelligent. Strangely I had been walking along just thinking about him literally seconds before she appeared down one of the paths with him. I must have sensed him.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Plenty coat on him. He's a lovely boy and very intelligent. Strangely I had been walking along just thinking about him literally seconds before she appeared down one of the paths with him. I must have sensed him.


You went out with no coat?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My ex brother-in-law had something similar happen - an allergic reaction to the contrast dye used for a CT scan!


Oh, that sounds like he died... No, they got his heart started again but my sister is no longer married to him! 



PaulSB said:


> I don't really understand this, I used to do a lot more without feeling tired.


It is called '_getting older_'! 



Dave7 said:


> Sorted my mobile data usage out.


What did the problem turn out to be? 



ebikeerwidnes said:


> We have now watched 2 episodes of the new Peaky Brinders
> 
> and my wife has not uttered the phrase "Sex On Legs" even once!!!!


That's because she wasn't looking at you; she was too busy with Peaky Blinders! 

Speaking of PB... There's a documentary on the BBC tonight about the real Brummie gangs that inspired it.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2022)

The Jogger said:


> The rain in Spain is here today. In gym, I'm 64 today so hope to keep this going for a few years yet 😂



Happy Birthday.   I'm 70 and still rolling along.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Happy Birthday. Yes, know what you mean. I'll be 63 in May and struggling a bit these days but got to keep plodding away. I definitely believe in the "use it or lose it" saying.


Hey, I’m 73 in May, all the best people were born in May…


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2022)

I managed to get out for a bimble, my Birchley Heath Loop ridden the other way round, I put 25 miles under the wheels. Out of Coventry up the Tamworth Rd then right to ride past Hoar Park then left to do the loop through Birchley Heath, when I got to Ansley I carried on past the book farm into the outskirts of Bedworth and turned right onto an old commuting route into Coventry then did a small loop to bring the mileage up to 25. Not a nice cycling morning, the forecast sunshine never arrived and it rained for the first half an hour, not in the forecast, and it turned into a grey cold morning with a strong bitter cold wind, I enjoyed that though it wasn't very pleasant and was very slow, a 12.6 MPH average is disappointing but understandable under the circumstances.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, the old one are the best.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hey, I’m 73 in May, all the best people were born in May…


Are you a stubborn Taurus too then?


----------



## rustybolts (7 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> _*YOU WILL LIKE THIS ONE! *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Astonishing .


Mo1959 said:


> My big mug just cracked when I poured boiling water in and my coffee seeped all over the unit.  Got them off e-bay. No doubt cheap and nasty tat.


Lucky escape Mo , better boiling water seeped over unit rather than you . I picked up a big mug of tea ( lukewarm ) at Christmas and the handle broke off !


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Lucky escape Mo , better boiling water seeped over unit rather than you . I picked up a big mug of tea ( lukewarm ) at Christmas and the handle broke off !


Yes, I was thinking that at the time. Back to my older, trusty mug that I have used for years. Not as big so I’ll just need to make more cuppas!


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2022)

Our gas is still off. They've done the replacement piping - just waiting for the guy to turn up and connect it to the meter. Should be here shortly.
Fortunately, it's a gloriously sunny day and the sun is on the front of the bungalow, which keeps the living room warm.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you a stubborn Taurus too then?


My Ex was a Taurus.......she had quite a few others names as well.........


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you a stubborn Taurus too then?


No, a two faced Gemini 😉. Speaking of faces, I’m a “ Mondays child “ as in “ Mondays child is fair of face “. My given name is Kevin an anglicisation of “ Caoimhín “ meaning “ handsome “ 
Coincidence? I think not 🤔😁


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2022)

The Jogger said:


> The rain in Spain is here today. In gym, I'm 64 today so hope to keep this going for a few years yet 😂


Happy birthday 🎂🎂


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> No, a two faced Gemini 😉. Speaking of faces, I’m a “ Mondays child “ as in “ Mondays child is fair of face “. My given name is Kevin an anglicisation of “ Caoimhín “ meaning “ handsome “
> Coincidence? I think not 🤔😁


I am Tuesday’s child, full of grace! Not! Bull in a China shop I can be so clumsy.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Mar 2022)

I'm a Tuesday’s child too


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2022)

I am a Wednesday child. My name means clear bright or light coloured in France . In England my name was clara.

The urban dictionary says I am a wonderful person without a bad bone in my body. A funny, loyal beautiful girl. She is literally the nicest person you will ever know and you should never let her go.

And I am sat here with a sandwich and a cup of coffee stuffing my face having faced the trials and tribulations of shopping in the metropolis and dodging roadworks, temporary traffic lights. Road that have been dug up and the exposed drains did not do my car any good and a very large lorry in a ditch with police directing traffic.


----------



## Chislenko (7 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I am a Wednesday child. My name means clear bright or light coloured in France . In England my name was clara.



My surname is the anglicised version of the Welsh word for grey, so that tells you all about me and my hair!!


----------



## Sterlo (7 Mar 2022)

I can't remember what day it was, I was a bit young at the time?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2022)

I am _finally _a 'proper' pensioner after receiving my first full 4-week payment. I celebrated by paying off my rent arrears, and buying £127 worth of premium bonds (to get the total to a nice multiple of £10). I also set up the standing order to buy another £80 worth of PBs every 4 weeks.

It is the first time in years that I don't owe any money, have hundreds of pounds in the bank, and a steady income adequate for my needs... _*YAY!*_ 

And also... pretty much as many cheap holidays in Devon as I want, with a nice bike waiting for me down there. Even with rail fares going up I will be able to get a return rail ticket for about £100 and I spend less on food and fuel while down there so each trip really only costs me about £80.

Now I must get fit enough to really enjoy my hilly cycling routes again...


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am _finally _a 'proper' pensioner after receiving my first full 4-week payment. I celebrated by paying off my rent arrears, and buying £127 worth of premium bonds (to get the total to a nice multiple of £10). I also set up the standing order to buy another £80 worth of PBs every 4 weeks.
> 
> It is the first time in years that I don't owe any money, have hundreds of pounds in the bank, and a steady income adequate for my needs... _*YAY!*_
> 
> ...


Will you be attempting the sub 20 minute Cragg Vale?


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2022)

I'm a Thursday child, one who has far to go.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Mar 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I can't remember what day it was, I was a bit young at the time?




Google is your friend


----------



## rustybolts (7 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> My Ex was a Taurus.......she had quite a few others names as well.........


Numbnuts , you are a character


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2022)

I'm a Saturday - Sunday child.

And because it was near Easter, there was three foot of snow on the ground.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Will you be attempting the sub 20 minute Cragg Vale?


I remembered that long-standing goal of mine at the end of last year.

I would still _LOVE _to manage it but I am not sure if it is a realistic target now. 

I'll try to get my weight down to one more suitable for going uphill quickly, and do a few thousand kms of riding to get fit again and see how things look then. If I find that I can manage the climb in (say) 23-24 minutes without busting a gut, then with a more serious approach I might eventually manage it...? 

The thing is... 23-24 minutes is the fastest I _ever _managed it, and that was pre-blood clots when I was about 50!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Mar 2022)

Just checked - apparently I was born on a Friday

funny - I thought it was a Thursday but I suspect I was too young to remember


Anyway - more site relevant
been out on my bike twice today
short run on my ebike to get some shopping

then, as I had forgotten to charge my battery last night, took my wife's folding ebike out for a proper ride this afternoon
well - I tried to
Got about 3 miles out and the rear of the bike started feeling rather bumpy
stopped and it was soft - I wondered if maybe I just hadn;t noticed as it hadn't been out for a few months - so just pumped it up
a few miles later it was soft again - so I pumped it up and turned back for home - just in case

Then developed into one of those where you have to stop at ever decreasing distances until I just made it about 400 yards home on the last bit!

Looking at it I will sort it tomorrow as the chain and derailleur need a good scrub while I am at it


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just checked - apparently I was born on a Friday
> 
> funny - I thought it was a Thursday but I suspect I was too young to remember
> 
> ...


How about one of these the next time you want to go for a run on your bike!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8-fz6OCLTOQ


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> How about one of these the next time you want to go for a run on your bike!
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8-fz6OCLTOQ



Thanks - I'll add that to the list of 'Things I Don't Need'


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Thanks - I'll add that to the list of 'Things I Don't Need'


You'll shatter your 10k record on it though.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll shatter your 10k record on it though.


Only if I can find somewhere to 'ride' it (is ride the right word?????) where no-one can see me


and what category would I use on Strava??


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Only if I can find somewhere to 'ride' it (is ride the right word?????) where no-one can see me
> 
> 
> and what category would I use on Strava??


Well, it's a treadmill generating electric to power the electric drivetrain, so you'd be running on a treadmill.

You could have your own category on strava as well. See who'd beat you.


----------



## Sterlo (7 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Google is your friend


Okay, I was born on a Wednesday, in a leap year, I'm a dragon (a Chinese one, not a Welsh one) and I'm 399 years old (if I was a dog).


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2022)

For the past 2,135,532,389 seconds I have been full of grace.


----------



## Chief Broom (7 Mar 2022)

Evening folks  rode over to Golspie today to visit the hardware/diy/gardening shop and ordered up about £180's worth of compost and gardening sundries. They deliver which is essential as ive no wheels. Got all the implements now, so no excuse for not getting on with the garden 
Bought a new chain on ebay but the link remover [joke] tool is complete **** so back to the drawing board on that one.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2022)

Wall to wall sunshine in Chorley today  

For 63 miles of the 67 we cycled we didn't see a single ray. Feck it was cold. Now look at this for stats. Virtually no wind to the cafe, 16.8avg over 40 miles, HR average 113, HR maximum 129. Came out of the cafe to a collective question "Geez. Where's that wind come from?" Home was in to a very cold headwind.

Overall ride stats 67 miles, 14.2avg, HR avg 118, maximum 145. That's what a headwind does on truly flat ride.


----------



## Chief Broom (7 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Wall to wall sunshine in Chorley today
> 
> For 63 miles of the 67 we cycled we didn't see a single ray. Feck it was cold. Now look at this for stats. Virtually no wind to the cafe, 16.8avg over 40 miles, HR average 113, HR maximum 129. Came out of the cafe to a collective question "Geez. Where's that wind come from?" Home was in to a very cold headwind.
> 
> Overall ride stats 67 miles, 14.2avg, HR avg 118, maximum 145. That's what a headwind does on truly flat ride.


As a newbie those figures are like in another league or planet  i feel well chuffed when i complete my 30 miler!  
I am improving though..slowly but surely


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Evening folks  rode over to Golspie today to visit the hardware/diy/gardening shop and ordered up about £180's worth of compost and gardening sundries. They deliver which is essential as ive no wheels. Got all the implements now, so no excuse for not getting on with the garden
> Bought a new chain on ebay but the link remover [joke] tool is complete **** so back to the drawing board on that one.


I made that mistake at one point. Think it was made of cheese. I have Park Tools now. A chunky one for keeping in the shed plus a couple of the smaller ones for saddle bags.


----------



## Chief Broom (7 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I made that mistake at one point. Think it was made of cheese. I have Park Tools now. A chunky one for keeping in the shed plus a couple of the smaller ones for saddle bags.


Thanks Mo i should have asked your advice  i vaguely remember buying one years ago, cant remember what for...but it was **** then and its **** now. Guess im going to splash the cash on a decent tool 
Only good news is i must be racking up some decent mileage!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Thanks Mo i should have asked your advice  i vaguely remember buying one years ago, cant remember what for...but it was **** then and its **** now. Guess im going to splash the cash on a decent tool
> Only good news is i must be racking up some decent mileage!


This is the smaller one.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Park-Tool-Mini-Chain-Brute/dp/B000OYHCHG


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2022)

Bigger one if you want to spend a bit more.



View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Park-Tool-Chain-CT-3-3/dp/B07QM71R1G


----------



## Chief Broom (7 Mar 2022)

Thanks Mo i shall bite the bullet or rivet and buy the bigger version i spent at least an hour today grovelling around on the carpet trying to get an ineffective piece of **** to work....dohh


----------



## PaulSB (7 Mar 2022)

@Chief Broom I have a Lezyne mult-tool with a decent chain splitter but not as good as a Park Tool specifically intended for the job.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2022)

Nice to see you all tucked up in bed, ready for the early morning rise.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Nice to see you all tucked up in bed, ready for the early morning rise.


I foolishly watched the first stage of Paris-Nice before watching Strada Bianche. The commentary team did a spoiler at the end for the men's SB race so I found out who won. Just watching _how_ now... At least I don't know the women's result. I'll watch their race later.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I foolishly watched the first stage of Paris-Nice before watching Strada Bianche. The commentary team did a spoiler at the end for the men's SB race so I found out who won. Just watching _how_ now... At least I don't know the women's result. I'll watch their race later.


It's good when they give you the end of the race at the start of the program. Just what's needed as you get ready to watch it.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2022)

Its been a busy day, I'm knackered, 25 miles on the bike this morning, changed the beds and did the washing this afternoon, then down the club tonight for a beer, bingo, I won £5, and some socializing, it was our friends Birthday yesterday and we gave her flowers and sang happy birthday to her tonight, the ladies 95 years old, what a superb innings.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2022)

Men's Strade Bianche - amazing result; women's race - even better!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2022)

Morning. Still cold but not frosty and slightly more cloud. Think it will be the last totally dry day before we are back in a breezy/showery mix for a while.

Pick up the new car this morning so I’ll get it home on dry roads so it might stay shiny for a while.


----------



## 12boy (8 Mar 2022)

I have used the same Park mini brute chain tool for 15 years without any issues. Being born on Monday explains my manly beauty.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2022)

Good morning people, bright breezy and cold this morning, we're having a bit of an adventure today, my Good lady has a hospital appointment but its not at the local hospital its at Rugby so she'll go on hospital transport and I'll make my own way down.


----------



## Chislenko (8 Mar 2022)

I have a cheap and cheerful Halfords splitter and it does the job no problem.

Mrs. C's little old Citroen off for it's MOT today.

I think it is nearing the end of it's life so fear a fail!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2022)

Good Day. No frost, clear skies and sun. We're forecast for a flag cracking 9⁰ - always best to get summer over and done with.

Small person day followed by Rovers tonight. One way and another I have a busy schedule till 10.30ish.........that's pm!! 

I will survive........


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2022)

Morning. 1 deg and feels like -4. Quite Brrrr

Hopefully the sun will show itself and warm us up a bit. It's a tad breezy as wall so with the low temp it might not warm up as much as yesterday. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2022)

@ColinJ .... sorry, I didn't answer your question re' mobile phone/data usage problem.
MrsD and I have identical phones on the same package but she has no issues with data usage.
Grandson is guessing that I had some sort of app running and when I went out it gobbled up my data.
He disabled it so I can only use google etc when on wifi. No probs as I don't go out at the moment.
So......no reason but a solution.


----------



## Paulus (8 Mar 2022)

Good morning from a sunny and frosty Barnet. 
The new hob should be delivered this morning, it takes about 5 minutes to fit.
But I've got to wait in for the the grumpy man from domestic and general to turn up. We got an email with a time of 9 to 12am time slot.
A spot of chain cleaning is needed on my tourer/everyday bike. I noticed yesterday that it was a bit grubby, so as I am waiting about for a while, that will get done.
Enjoy your day everyone 

Ps. Wordle in 5 .


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2022)

I am sat in front of a lovely warm fire. Warming my toes.


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  Thanks everyone for the advice on the chain tool  my 'splitting' headache will soon disappear 
A chest of drawers is arriving today but need a couple more for storing clutter/clothes and the like.
I saw my old berlingo out on the road and the owner who scowled at me  i did sell it as 'spares or repairs' and gave an honest description....what more can you do? 
Work to do in the garden today! will have to watch out for my dodgy back!


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

MrsD's had a problem with her new tablet so it's going back to Curry's for a refund. She's not a very happy bunny at the moment. 
Gasman finished the job yesterday with minimal disruption. Just waiting on the pavement reinstatement team now.
Might get the lawns cut today and also plant my pink fur apple taters.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2022)

Good morning all.
It was cold 1st thing. Sun is coming thro now.
Gardens got their 1st haircut yesterday and look better for it.
Daughter was coming today but is not well.
Yesterday we did something that we have never done before.......no Welshie, not that. We had a tv day. No popcorn, just a slob out day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> A chest of drawers is arriving today but need a couple more for storing clutter/clothes and the like.


A missed opportunity @Chief Broom, As a valued forum member I'm sure that @welsh dragon would have been more than happy to send you a spare pair of her voluminous drawers!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A missed opportunity @Chief Broom, As a valued forum member I'm sure that @welsh dragon would have been more than happy to send you a spare pair of her voluminous drawers!


........and they would have doubled up as a tent on his next camping trip!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Mar 2022)

I'd like to 'like' virtually every post in this thread but the thread moves along so fast every day. 😊


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2022)

@Mo1959 I may have missed it but what car have you gone for ?


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I foolishly watched the first stage of Paris-Nice before watching Strada Bianche. The commentary team did a spoiler at the end for the men's SB race so I found out who won. Just watching _how_ now... At least I don't know the women's result. I'll watch their race later.


So so sorry .😀
I did say , a couple of weeks ago , I would post the results of any races I watched live as soon as the race finished . I just forgot , I will try and do better when the Giro starts 😂😂😂😂😀

PS only kidding 😀


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 I may have missed it but what car have you gone for ?


Just a little Toyota Aygo Dave. Downsizing as I only need a little run about for all the miles I do now.


----------



## Sterlo (8 Mar 2022)

Wordle in 5, 1 annoying letter issue which I had 3 attempts at before I guessed the right one. 😠


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Mar 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Wordle in 5, 1 annoying letter issue which I had 3 attempts at before I guessed the right one. 😠


Similar here, looking at my stats, I get it in 4 tries most frequently, followed by three tries ( and one in 2 tries )
On a similar-ish topic, I know that there is a word list of "acceptable" words, and that you have to allow for American spellings of some words. Listening to the " Purple " podcast they mentioned that the O.E.D. contains one word that is "Martian" in origin 😎


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A missed opportunity @Chief Broom, As a valued forum member I'm sure that @welsh dragon would have been more than happy to send you a spare pair of her voluminous drawers!






Mo1959 said:


> ........and they would have doubled up as a tent on his next camping trip!




I heard that you lot were Talking about my bloomers. I do hope is wasn't in a disparaging way. 

My bloomers have many uses i will have you know. 

You lot are just jealous of them.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Similar here, looking at my stats, I get it in 4 tries most frequently, followed by three tries ( and one in 2 tries )
> On a similar-ish topic, I know that there is a word list of "acceptable" words, and that you have to allow for American spellings of some words. Listening to the " Purple " podcast they mentioned that the O.E.D. contains one word that is "Martian" in origin 😎


Green?


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Mar 2022)

Thought I would post what’s just come up on my fb page .

I make no comment 😂😂😂😂😀😀😀


----------



## numbnuts (8 Mar 2022)

It's  out I had to go and get some milk, the machine is making a loaf and I'm doing sod all


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2022)

I have been attempting to make some sort of order in the pantry. I clean it out and Mr WD does his best to fill it with S**t. It got to the point that he keeps buying stud that we already have, or we have stuff that he can't even remember that we have.

Now many lots of cling film and tin foil and olive oil can we possibly use for God's sake.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2022)

First lot of Pink Fir Apple taters planted. 
Lots of military jets dicking about overhead this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> First lot of Pink Fir Apple taters planted.
> Lots of military jets dicking about overhead this morning.


We live near army barracks and training grounds, we’ve noticed a big increase in activity levels in the last few weeks


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2022)

That's my car home and safely tucked up in the garage.  Just an 18 mile drive home from Perth but first impressions are good. It will do me fine.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2022)

Just as well I got the washing done today as Wednesday, Thursday and Friday it's supposed to be really wet out.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just as well I got the washing done today as Wednesday, Thursday and Friday it's supposed to be really wet out.


Yes. Nice few days we've had but sadly due to break down a bit again. I'm sure we would soon get bored without our changeable weather keeping us on our toes! 💨


----------



## Paulus (8 Mar 2022)

Domestics have been done. 
Bedding changed, washing out on the line, it's a lovely sunny day with a bit of a breeze. 
Front garden dug over, what's left of it anyway. 
Bike chain cleaned, it is now sparkling in the sunlight , busy busy busy.
It is MrsP's birthday today. I am in her good books, card and present duly handed over. . She is off to her art class soon, I will take the dog for another walk, via the Mitre for a couple of ales for my refreshment.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Mar 2022)

So - slow puncture on the folder yesterday so today I had to fix it

On removing the wheel I noticed that the chain and gears and everything is covered in grot so that needs doing as well

WHen I got the innter tube out - for the first time ever on this bike - it had more folds in it than most origami pieces
The bike hadn;t been out for a few months and it looks like the pressure was a bit low and the tube was put in badly and the 2 combined to crease it and create a small hole
All sorted indoors

then I had to clean the chain and gears and dismantle the derailleur and clean thar
which meant wet hands in cold weather

leaving it to dry outt fo a while - time for lunch then I can re-assemble it and chuck some lube at it


good thing is that the folder doesn;t have the chain wrapped round the frame so it can be taken totally off without pratting about with chain splitters or quick links!!


----------



## Paulus (8 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> So - slow puncture on the folder yesterday so today I had to fix it
> 
> On removing the wheel I noticed that the chain and gears and everything is covered in grot so that needs doing as well
> 
> ...


It's not a Brompton then
What make is your folder?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> Domestics have been done.
> Bedding changed, washing out on the line, it's a lovely sunny day with a bit of a breeze.
> Front garden dug over, what's left of it anyway.
> Bike chain cleaned, it is now sparkling in the sunlight , busy busy busy.
> It is MrsP's birthday today. I am in her good books, card and present duly handed over. . She is off to her art class soon, I will take the dog for another walk, via the Mitre for a couple of ales for my refreshment.




Happy birthday to Mrs P. 🎂


----------



## Dave7 (8 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I heard that you lot were Talking about my bloomers. I do hope is wasn't in a disparaging way.
> 
> My bloomers have many uses i will have you know.
> 
> You lot are just jealous of them.


Remember that pair you left here ?
We still use them as a spare bed for visitors. No one has ever complained


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Remember that pair you left here ?
> We still use them as a spare bed for visitors. No one has ever complained




See. See. I told you they come in handy


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Mar 2022)

It's not a Brompton then


Paulus said:


> What make is your folder


Carrera - didn;t really go to get one - just out of interest for my wife - she needs an ebike in case her asthma kicks in and she can;t get back to the car/house under her own steam

the folder was the only one that had a seat that would go low enough without going into the children's range 
which I did suggest but it was not a popular suggestion

anyway - as I said - we were not going to buy it but they had a £200 off offer!
so £650 rather than £850 for a folding ebike with a decent sized battery!!!

found out some time later it was a disguised end-of-range as they changed the motor system soon after
but it works pretty well for a cheap hub drive system


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Mar 2022)

Update - having cleaned the gears and chain and fixed the puncture an everything

came to put it all back together and the bolt that hold the bottom cog of the derailleur has disappeared 
should have been in the tray with the other bits - but no sign - must have dropped at some point and I didn't notice

probably have to take it to the LBS which will be embarrassing!


----------



## Chislenko (8 Mar 2022)

Mrs. C's 14 year old Citroen has just sailed through it's MOT, advisory only on cracking tyres (lack of use probably)

So we will keep it another year as it is only £30 a year VED and it has only done 1900 miles since last year's MOT.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been attempting to make some sort of order in the pantry. I clean it out and Mr WD does his best to fill it with S**t. It got to the point that he keeps buying *stud* that we already have, or we have stuff that he can't even remember that we have.
> 
> Now many lots of cling film and tin foil and olive oil can we possibly use for God's sake.


Hang on now Mr WD bought you a stud and you're complaining? 

I rummaged around in the kitchen cupboard yesterday and found dried Cranberries- 2017, sulphur free apricots - 2018 with a slight whiff of fermentation  along with a previously opened jar of red peppers which might audion for a remake of The Quatermass Experiment.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Remember that pair you left here ?
> We still use them as a spare bed for visitors. No one has ever complained


Is that hammock or bed?


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes. Nice few days we've had but sadly due to break down a bit again. * I'm sure we would soon get bored without our changeable weather k*eeping us on our toes! 💨



This is very true. I lived, and worked, in Mexico (Veracruz), for a while, it did become boring, waking up each morning to Sunshine


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Mar 2022)

Just having a cuppa before taking above mentioned bike to the LBS so I thought I would have a go at Wordle

should have got it on line 3 - but came up with 2 possibilities before I got the right one
annoying
Wordle 262 5/6

🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩⬜🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩⬜🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2022)

That was a bit of a wasted morning for me, I needn't have gone, my Good Lady wanted me there but when we got there they didn't want me in with her, normally I go in as her wheelchair pilot, it was interesting though, thats the first time I've dropped into Rugby off the M6, I just followed the transport ambulance in, on the way back I just followed my favourite route into Dunchurch and up the A45 into Coventry. I've spent most of the afternoon in the garden in the sunshine, my two big Buddleia got pruned, down to two feet tall from eight or nine foot.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2022)

Another rather weary 4 mile wander done. It's dulling over quickly now and my barometer has gone back. I fear the wet stuff isn't far away.

I will browse for half an hour then go through and stick the telly on for Antiques Road Trip.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hang on now Mr WD bought you a stud and you're complaining?
> 
> I rummaged around in the kitchen cupboard yesterday and found dried Cranberries- 2017, sulphur free apricots - 2018 with a slight whiff of fermentation  along with a previously opened jar of red peppers which might audion for a remake of The Quatermass Experiment.




Bloody predictive text


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Mar 2022)

Actually did some work today  Theres too many trees so have to 'delete' some, i dug up 2 hazel trees/bushes with good sized root balls attached and potted'em up- will give them away. Theres an apple planted much to close to others so will hoik that out tomorrow and chop its head off!  yep im going to make an espalier out of it  Lots of other shuffling required- gooseberries, bay tree, cherry tree and what i think is a peach tree! might junk that one as it'll be too much hassle protecting early flowers from frost....Tesco still do peaches dont they....


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Actually did some work today  Theres too many trees so have to 'delete' some, i dug up 2 hazel trees/bushes with good sized root balls attached and potted'em up- will give them away. Theres an apple planted much to close to others so will hoik that out tomorrow and chop its head off!  yep im going to make an espalier out of it  Lots of other shuffling required- gooseberries, bay tree, cherry tree and what i think is a peach tree! might junk that one as it'll be too much hassle protecting early flowers from frost....Tesco still do peaches dont they....


Sounds like you’ve inherited a decent garden!


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds like you’ve inherited a decent garden!


Hello Mo, gottanewmotor 
Its a small garden but has potential  will enjoy the challenge! have bought lots of extra large pots so can grow things whilst getting rid of the gravel, my own Gardeners delight tomatoes this year!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> yep im going to make an *espalier *out of it


Well, that saves me trying to find a new word for today!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Hello Mo, gottanewmotor
> Its a small garden but has potential  will enjoy the challenge! have bought lots of extra large pots so can grow things whilst getting rid of the gravel, my own Gardeners delight tomatoes this year!


That rings a bell. One of the varieties dad grew I think. Can’t beat tomatoes fresh off the vine.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well, that saves me trying to find a new word for today!


Shame it’s got too many letters for a Wordle guess!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Shame it’s got too many letters for a Wordle guess!


I've been trying not to distract myself with Wordle/Quordle...

I had been feeling quite relaxed about money having now started my pension, but it looks as though fuel and other inflation will probably eat up half of what would have been my spending money for the coming year. I am back to thinking that my own puzzle games will need to earn me enough to feel secure against price rises!

I keep faffing around tarting things up on the games. Things which make no difference at all to how they are played, just making them look and sound nicer.

The elephant in the puzzle room is that I usually end up playing somebody else's game rather than my own, which tells me that it ain't good enough yet!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I've been trying not to distract myself with Wordle/Quordle...
> 
> I had been feeling quite relaxed about money having now started my pension, but it looks as though fuel and other inflation will probably eat up half of what would have been my spending money for the coming year. I am back to thinking that my own puzzle games will need to earn me enough to feel secure against price rises!
> 
> ...


Have you let anyone else try it to see what they think yet?


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Mar 2022)

Ooooh i forgot! I was reading a book about otters today and this made me smile 

"Otters will somersault, blow bubbles, balance stones on their heads, chase their tail round in circles, grip one hind foot by the mouth and bowl themselves over like self-made balls, and still be ready to show there is more where that came from. Young or old, wild or tame, otters are creatures with congenitally happy dispositions."





Also found out today otters can have cubs at any time of year, didnt know that.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Ooooh i forgot! I was reading a book about otters today and this made me smile
> 
> "Otters will somersault, blow bubbles, balance stones on their heads, chase their tail round in circles, grip one hind foot by the mouth and bowl themselves over like self-made balls, and still be ready to show there is more where that came from. Young or old, wild or tame, otters are creatures with congenitally happy dispositions."
> View attachment 634427
> ...




They are quite big animals as well. We have them here. I saw one one night beside our small pond. I went out and was only about 6 feet away from it. It wasn't scared at all.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you let anyone else try it to see what they think yet?


Er, yes... The reactions included complete bewilderment, laughter, a slow worried shake of the head, a loud "_*WTF!!!*_" from my niece as her eyes glazed over, and some gentle encouragement from one person who has a bit more faith in what I am doing. 

A mate said it was "_an interesting idea_", but... had I tried variation #1? (Yes - no good). Variation #2? (Yes - no good). Variation #3? (Yes - no good). Variation #4? (Yes - no good). I have been thinking about this on and off for over 10 years, and _a lot_ for 3 or 4 years, so I have tried most obvious variations.

If I get to the point where I prefer to play _my _game instead of the _Usual Puzzle Suspects_ (Sudoku, Spider Solitaire, Backgammon, Palisade, Towers etc.) then I will know that I have something and then I will unleash it upon the eager puzzle gamer queue; all 3 players! 

Oops, I have forgotten to make my evening meal... Catch you later! 

PS 

If/when I am close to finishing the damn thing, I will put a test version on the Google Play Store. That would be hidden from the public but I could open it up to a few volunteer test players.

If the Android version sank like a brick, fair enough. If it started doing well I would probably treat myself to a set of Apple kit so I could port it over to iPhones and iPads.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2022)

Apparently in Wales we are now down to single figures for those people who are in critical care units due to Covid19. So good news.


----------



## Chislenko (8 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently in Wales we are now down to single figures for those people who are in critical care units due to Covid19. So good news.



I was only saying the other day Covid appears to have been "brushed under the carpet" after two years of non stop talk about it.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I was only saying the other day Covid appears to have been "brushed under the carpet" after two years of non stop talk about it.


Yep. The media have found something much more exciting now and Covid has been almost forgotten about even although numbers are actually on the rise again.


----------



## gavroche (8 Mar 2022)

In the meantime, my wife has been diagnosed with gale bladder problems that will require an operation to remove it.
It was classified as urgent last September and she is still waiting. According to the hospital website that will do the op, she could be waiting 2 years before they see her. 
I have no faith in the NHS for routine operations.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks, yoga and housework today, if the sun comes out I'll do some jobs in the garden.


----------



## Paulus (9 Mar 2022)

Good morning all. 
A bit of a cloudy start to the day here.
Wordle in 3
First mug of tea drunk, and I am already thinking of no.2
Round to my mates soon to help him down the stairs, he's the one with the broken arm, and get him up to our local hospital. He has a appointment at the fracture clinic. 
Dog walking, cycling and more domestics are the order of the day. 
Enjoy yours everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2022)

Morning 6 dey and feels like 3 allegedly. We are expecting lots of rain later on. I have mug of coffee 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Ooooh i forgot! I was reading a book about otters today and this made me smile
> 
> "Otters will somersault, blow bubbles, balance stones on their heads, chase their tail round in circles, grip one hind foot by the mouth and bowl themselves over like self-made balls, and still be ready to show there is more where that came from. Young or old, wild or tame, otters are creatures with congenitally happy dispositions."
> View attachment 634427
> ...


I had a holiday on the Western Isles 5-6 years ago. We kept a careful eye open for otters for the entire 10 days. Nothing.

Idly hanging over the railing at the Skye ferry port I looked down and there was an otter feeding and playing.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2022)

It's a beautiful day here and we have plans for The Panopticon Ride. These are four art installations spread round Lancashre, they are very beautiful and interesting to visit. Three are on top of enormous climbs. In itself not a problem but wind forecast is 20mph gusting to 35 and these are exposed Pennine Moor roads. Up will be hard, down could be dangerous. When we meet up a rethink is called for.

Despite Paul's usual ramblings these are worth looking at.

https://www.visitlancashire.com/things-to-do/panopticons-p96590


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2022)

The local otter keeps paying a visit to our pond.


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Taking the car in for a service this morning. It was originally booked in last Friday, but we were off to Minehead that day.
Dad's house sale is progressing. Getting close to exchange of contracts. Hopefully, it will all be done and dusted before we go away in April.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Er, yes... The reactions included complete bewilderment, laughter, a slow worried shake of the head, a loud "_*WTF!!!*_" from my niece as her eyes glazed over, and some gentle encouragement from one person who has a bit more faith in what I am doing.
> 
> A mate said it was "_an interesting idea_", but... had I tried variation #1? (Yes - no good). Variation #2? (Yes - no good). Variation #3? (Yes - no good). Variation #4? (Yes - no good). I have been thinking about this on and off for over 10 years, and _a lot_ for 3 or 4 years, so I have tried most obvious variations.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me commenting, and I don't mean this unkindly, you've always struck me as a bit of a perfectionist. You've been working on this project for a very long time. Years?

Perhaps it would be worthwhile unleashing your game/puzzle on a wider audience. Look at Wordle, wonderfully simple, played by millions and quite probably full of technical holes and flaws. Ordinary folk like me don't notice or care and just enjoy it.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2022)

First jobs for today done, both tablet dispensers have been refilled and my tablets have been ordered.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The local otter keeps paying a visit to our pond.


Do you see this as good or bad? Presumably depends on if you have fish there? I think I'd enjoy having an otter. I get a lot of pleasure from "my" hedgehogs who live in and around my allotment. "My" bees as well when they choose to nest with us. Fickle buggers is bees.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Do you see this as good or bad? Presumably depends on if you have fish there? I think I'd enjoy having an otter. I get a lot of pleasure from "my" hedgehogs who live in and around my allotment. "My" bees as well when they choose to nest with us. Fickle buggers is bees.




It is what it is. They killed and ate all of our big koi that we brought with us from Brum years ago.

It can't get all the fish. It takes out the bigger ones.

It's the price you pay for having a pond.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2022)

Morning. Walk done. It was meant to be a jog this morning but the legs felt heavy and weary so wasn't even worth attempting it. Enjoyed my walk though. Very quiet apart from a couple of runners and dog walkers. Blue bin day for us......which is the recycling one.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It is what it is. They killed and ate all of our big koi that we brought with us from Brum years ago.
> 
> It can't get all the fish. It takes out the bigger ones.
> 
> It's the price you pay for having a pond.


Yep, I get that.


----------



## Sterlo (9 Mar 2022)

Morning peeps. In reflective mood today, it's a anniversary of my accident (see profile pic). Still haven't been able to ride since but I'm hoping to give it another go in the coming weeks. In better news, Wordle in 5 after first 2 rows of nothing.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> If you don't mind me commenting, and I don't mean this unkindly, you've always struck me as a bit of a perfectionist. You've been working on this project for a very long time. Years?
> 
> Perhaps it would be worthwhile unleashing your game/puzzle on a wider audience. Look at Wordle, wonderfully simple, played by millions and quite probably full of technical holes and flaws.* Ordinary folk like me don't notice or care* and just enjoy it.



A valid point.

In the dark days when I worked, I worked on a project where it was necessary to implement a temporary accounting system, until the the new, "all singing all dancing" system was ready. An inexpensive, but, popular and much used Accounting Software Package was selected by the then Account. This worked beautifully, until the transaction volume built up (the package was meant for small companies, we were attempting to use it in a large ship-repair facility), at which point the speed dropped off rapidly. Some analysis reports were taking hours and hours to produce. Further investigation showed that the sorting algorithms were not very sophisticated, but, this was not a problem, when volumes were small (as intended), but, rapidly became a problem, as volumes increased.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2022)

morning, nothing to report so far


----------



## Chief Broom (9 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  i seem to be having a week of learning by mistakes...damn it  I saw a small pine chest of drawers and got the seller to deliver £25. So guy comes out and its fffing chipboard  i didnt quibble as it was my fault and it wasnt described as made of pine [or even wood].... will check next time. Todays lesson for me is---if it quacks like a duck, looks like a duck, it might not be a ******* duck!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  i seem to be having a week of learning by mistakes...damn it  I saw a small pine chest of drawers and got the seller to deliver £25. So guy comes out and its fffing chipboard  i didnt quibble as it was my fault and it wasnt described as made of pine [or even wood].... will check next time. Todays lesson for me is---if it quacks like a duck, looks like a duck, it might not be a ******* duck!


Expensive firewood? Or try and resell if it's worth the hassle.


Saw this on Facebook and found it amusing.


----------



## Chief Broom (9 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Expensive firewood? Or try and resell if it's worth the hassle.
> Chipboard imitation real chest of drawers for sale comes with free cycle chain splitter


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2022)

I have once again been throwing things out that Mr WD put aside then forgot about. He does that a lot.


One or 2 things here, and there and he never notices (or remembers) them gone and if he does I can always say I have no idea where he put them.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2022)

This came up on my Facebook page. The difference between men and women's toilets


----------



## rustybolts (9 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have once again been throwing things out that Mr WD put aside then forgot about. He does that a lot.
> 
> 
> One or 2 things here, and there and he never notices (or remembers) them gone and if he does I can always say I have no idea where he put them.


Don't be surprised if you wake up one morning and find all your bloomers gone ! Mr WD might donate them to Chipperfields Circus as raw material to manufacture a tent while you were sleeping


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Don't be surprised if you wake up one morning and find all your bloomers gone ! Mr WD might donate them to Chipperfields Circus as raw material to manufacture a tent while you were sleeping




He wouldn't dare. It's more than his life is worth to do that.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> This came up on my Facebook page. The difference between men and women's toilets


Would Brian use the one on the right?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Would Brian use the one on the right?





Mo1959 said:


> Would Brian use the one on the right?




That would scare him to death 

Yacking to people on his travels, now that's a different story. He will be gone for hours


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> If you don't mind me commenting, and I don't mean this unkindly, you've always struck me as a bit of a perfectionist. You've been working on this project for a very long time. Years?
> 
> Perhaps it would be worthwhile unleashing your game/puzzle on a wider audience. Look at Wordle, wonderfully simple, played by millions and quite probably full of technical holes and flaws. Ordinary folk like me don't notice or care and just enjoy it.


I think it was the highly negative reactions of my niece and a couple of other people that got to me. 

I should have concentrated on making the game good for the 1% who might be interested rather than worrying about the 99% who never will be! 

The other problem is that I know that a really good programmer could have written this in a weekend of hard work. I could probably have done it myself in about a week once I had finished learning how the development system works. It is embarrassing how long I have been fiddling about with this thing! 

Not sleeping well doesn't help either... 

Excuses, excuses... You are right!


----------



## Paulus (9 Mar 2022)

In order,
Dog walked,
Friend to the hospital appointment, and back.
Grass cut in the back garden, just to tidy it up.
Now watching yesterday's highlights of the Paris-Nice.
Yet another busy day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Mar 2022)

Good afternoon folks,
Just finished a Zoom meeting for our Patient Support group. It is the Bournemouth regional group yet we had people joining in from all over, including one chap from the Edinburgh area. A few tales of woe, but many positives👍
Off to collect our granddaughter from school. We're taking the bus part way and then getting off early and walking through the gardens to Branksome Chine then along the Prom to Westbourne. It's a bit blowy so we'll dress up warm.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2022)

Turkey casserole today. We bought a large turkey leg when we went shopping the other day. Thts cooking in the slow cooker.


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> morning, nothing to report so far


No change there, then.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> No change there, then.


 
Nothing happens round here, I do sometimes why I bother to get out of bed


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Nothing happens round here, I do sometimes why I bother to get out of bed


Suppose we get someone to knock on your door then leg it?


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It is what it is. They killed and ate all of our big koi that we brought with us from Brum years ago.
> 
> It can't get all the fish. It takes out the bigger ones.
> 
> It's the price you pay for having a pond.



It not only Otters and Herons that like Koi carp.

We used to have a tiny tabby cat.
He regularly used to bring home large Koi carp out of one of our neighbours ponds. 
What made it worse is I used to work at Peugeot with this neighbour and he was always moaning about the Herons taking his best fish 😀😂


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> It not only Otters and Herons that like Koi carp.
> 
> We used to have a tiny tabby cat.
> He regularly used to bring home large Koi carp out of one of our neighbours ponds.
> What made it worse is I used to work at Peugeot with this neighbour and he was always moaning about the Herons taking his best fish 😀😂




I do hate Herons. Nasty things


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I do hate Herons. Nasty things


A beautiful, handsome bird but they look evil.
A few years ago one got tangled in the netting over our pond. I had to free it, very scary.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2022)

Weather impact 7.6%. Headwind 17.5 - 34.8mph. I think that qualifies for a touch more than 7.6%!

46 miles, 3800 feet, 12.3avg. Even Mrs P said "I did think about you."

7.6%  more like 76%


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Mar 2022)

Spring seems to be well and truly underway here. In recent days we have heard skylarks, seen a butterfly and a bumblebee, and today I noticed some black-headed gulls. The daffodils in the garden haven’t quite managed to come into flower yet but they look as if they are just days away.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Mar 2022)

A nice walk down to the chine. Arrived at granddaughter’s school in good time. We’re having Halloumi and chips from the highly regarded “Chez Fred “ 👍


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Turkey casserole today. We bought a large turkey leg when we went shopping the other day. Thts cooking in the slow cooker.



, We've got chicken legs, roast spuds and veg.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2022)

3 out of 4 on the quordle again today, seems about normal for me, I've only got 4 out of 4 once so far.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> , We've got chicken legs, roast spuds and veg.


I've got nice legs ....so I've been told


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Our fellow thread-dwellers may not quite appreciate the significance of that bridge being blocked. Here is a map showing the diversion...!
> 
> View attachment 592182
> 
> ...


My son lives near the wide bit of the arrow head so you can understand my fury and frustration at having to make that detour. When I got round to the road junction at the northern end of the bridge it was still closed. Would have been worse if it was open.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2022)

Such a busy life I lead .
Green AND blue bins out.
Been to the Spar for some bits n bobs.
Don't feel like watching tv (or the very depressing news).
Will read a bit of a book my son gave me and then an early night calls.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Such a busy life I lead .
> Green AND blue bins out.
> Been to the Spar for some bits n bobs.
> Don't feel like watching tv (or the very depressing news).
> Will read a bit of a book my son gave me and* then an early night calls.*


What'll you do then?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> What'll you do then?


Make love for 4 hours then have a 3 course meal


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Make love for 4 hours then have a 3 course meal


Can you multi-task?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can you multi-task?


Of course not.... I am only a man. The meal will be afterwards


----------



## gavroche (9 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Make love for 4 hours then have a 3 course meal


I defy any retiree on here to make love for 4 hours.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I defy any retiree on here to make love for 4 hours.


@Dave7 accepts your challenge.

You however do the washing up, after he's finished cooking.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I defy any retiree on here to make love for 4 hours.




He didn't say it had to be all once. It could be 4 hours over many days.


----------



## gavroche (9 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> He didn't say it had to be all once. It could be 4 hours over many days.


or weeks.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> or weeks.




I didn't want to say that.. but yes


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> He didn't say it had to be all once. It could be 4 hours over many days.


One of the meal courses between each?


----------



## gavroche (9 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't want to say that.. but yes


and it is recommended he wears a heart monitor as well, just in case. 😊


----------



## Paulus (9 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> and it is recommended he wears a heart monitor as well, just in case. 😊


What about having a defibrillator handy?


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I defy any retiree on here to make love for 4 hours.



If the 4 hours include the time to remember what to do, it is probably quite feasible


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> One of the meal courses between each?




Or many


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I defy any retiree on here to make love for 4 hours.



I'll need a new partner, one who will be able to keep up,  and why have the meal afterwards, whats wrong with eating the meal off your partner during the performance.


----------



## Chislenko (9 Mar 2022)

A first for me today, I had to visit a care home so had to have a Covid test.

Throughout the last two years I have successfully managed to evade them as not been in a situation where needed.

It was negative so allowed entry.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> A first for me today, I had to visit a care home so had to have a Covid test.
> 
> Throughout the last two years I have successfully managed to evade them as not been in a situation where needed.
> 
> It was negative so allowed entry.


Was it the up both nostrils type or tonsils and nose type?


----------



## Chislenko (9 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Was it the up both nostrils type or tonsils and nose type?



Just the two nostrils classic. My tonsils are still virgin territory 😊


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Just the two nostrils classic. My tonsils are still virgin territory 😊


Not had that "gagging" feeling yet then!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2022)

*PUBIC HEALTH WARNING *(sic)

I was feeling a bit tired when I put my recording of the Paris-Nice time trial on. I find TTs a bit boring to watch and only just managed to stay awake until the end. I must have dozed off as the credits started to roll...

And then I woke up... _*OMFG!!!*_ 

I found an excited 'little fella' staring back at me from my TV screen; it was attached to a somewhat smug bigger fella! My recording had reached the end and stopped, so my Freesat box had switched back to Channel 4, which was showing an episode of _Nude Repulsion***_ _Naked Attraction. _Not the most appealing sight that I have ever woken up to! 

@12boy - Google it! 


*** Why do the show's producers seem to select the least attractive people they can find for that programme?


----------



## rustybolts (10 Mar 2022)

HASTY2️⃣
8️⃣SHEER
SOLVE9️⃣
4️⃣HOLLY


----------



## rustybolts (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> HASTY2️⃣
> 8️⃣SHEER
> SOLVE9️⃣
> 4️⃣HOLLY


I'd certainly say so! 

Oh, if I hang around much longer it will be nearly sunrise - time for bed...


----------



## numbnuts (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I defy any retiree on here to make love for 4 hours.


Oh ok....I admit it.
3 hours


----------



## 12boy (10 Mar 2022)

Colin J, I don't believe we have that here. BTW, wasn't it Sting who said he would need 12 hours to completely make love to his wife? The 12 hours involved finding a babysitter, taking his wife to dinner, massaging her feet and spending about 10 minutes in coitus after doing all the other things.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2022)

Good morning all (including Colin who has only just gone to bed).
Colin, I have no idea how you do it but each to his own etc.
Been up since 0400 as I was lying awake feeling ropey.
Plan is for an Aldi dash. Possibly a haircut but that will more likely be tomorrow.


----------



## Paulus (10 Mar 2022)

Good morning all. 
Wordle in 4 again this morning. 
It's going to be a bit of a cloudy day today, but dry. So I will be able do a few things around the garden. My compost bins are full but there is plenty of well rotted stuff in there, so I will dig some of that out. I cut the grass yesterday. 
Looks a nice day for a long dog walk. Maybe with a stop at the Mitre on the way back.
By the way, it's my birthday today, 64. I know I'm a pup compared to some here, but I'm getting there. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2022)

Good morning everyone and a Happy Birthday to @Paulus OK I'll go first:

"When I get older losing my hair"

It's grey here and a bit breezy. I should go for a ride but motivation is a little lacking. I WILL though as I've training to do. The alternative is a supermarket run followed by arsing about doing very little. That will make me irritable. Weather tomorrow is shite so I should get out.

Several times I've been struck by a thought. Would I want people to start a thread about me? 🤔 Probably not.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Mar 2022)

“🎶 Many years from now 🎶
Happy birthday Paulus🎂


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks, dentist this morning, out to lunch later, Happy Birthday Paulus.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> Wordle in 4 again this morning.
> It's going to be a bit of a cloudy day today, but dry. So I will be able do a few things around the garden. My compost bins are full but there is plenty of well rotted stuff in there, so I will dig some of that out. I cut the grass yesterday.
> Looks a nice day for a long dog walk. Maybe with a stop at the Mitre on the way back.
> ...




Happy birthday Paulus. 🎂


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2022)

Morning old farts and others. 

Dull and overcast here. And in exciting news it's bin day here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2022)

Wordle in 3 this morning, I'm sat in the front of our lounge, my Good Lady is asleep in the back, carers not here yet.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning old farts and others.
> 
> Dull and overcast here. And in exciting news it's bin day here.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Who are these "others" you speak of?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Who are these "others" you speak of?




The 2 women in this old cellar who are not old farts.


----------



## Chief Broom (10 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  reckon ive been given a life lesson the last couple of weeks about the ebb and flow of 'stuff' and money. I move in and hey! theres a washing machine/fridge and a cooker.....ahead of the game.....then ive got to pay out for something.....behind the game....then i get a council grant for decorating yay! then make bad decisions...boo lose money...then get given some free stuff yay...and so it goes on. I hope there comes a point of stabilisation where i can just say **** it im going for a ride  Happy birthday to Paulus


----------



## Sterlo (10 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> HASTY2️⃣
> 8️⃣SHEER
> SOLVE9️⃣
> 4️⃣HOLLY


I thought we weren't putting spoilers on, I've got nothing to do for the next few minutes now. . One advantage was I did Quordle in 4 this morning.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Happy birthday @Paulus 
ALDI dash this morning and dropping in to vets to pick up doggies medication.
The CRV was serviced yesterday so that's good for another year.
The weather's looking better next week so I'll finally be able to get the caravan valeted, after it being put off a couple of times previously.
Then we'll be good to go in April.



numbnuts said:


> I've got nice legs ....so I've been told


I can trump that.
My physio, Mrs Alexander, said that I had 'beautiful' legs. 
(Secretly, I think she was after my body )


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks,
A friend is popping round mid morning and we're going for a run, perhaps Mrs Tenkaykev will join us. Talking with a friend on Tuesday he mentioned that the Belvedere pub in Weymouth that we'd had an outing to had recently reopened following a fire which badly damaged the roof. We were discussing a visit next month and he mentioned that the pub holds a monthly " Pots and Pints " evening which sounds like a great idea:

_"POTS N PINTS is a playful pottery-in-the-pub night for adults, every month in Weymouth. All abilities welcome! First drink is always on us.
About this event
POTS N PINTS is a pottery-in-the-pub night held every month at the Belvedere, Weymouth. Get down and dirty with a big ol’ wet lump of red clay and let your imagination run wild. You’ll be given some rough hand-building instructions and basic tools, and the rest is up to you. No experience or artistic ability necessary, just bring some over-ambition and good humour.
At the end of the night, you’ll leave alone. But don’t fret, it’s only a break. In 4 weeks, at the next event, you’ll be reunited with your beauty once again, but a much harder, long-lasting and stronger version of what they once were. Your pots will fire a gorgeous rich orange colour, but if you fancy painting them, there will be paints and brushes ready for anyone wanting to add a splash of colour to their creations. Booking is required to paint. It’s £5 and must be booked via email: anna.potsnpints@gmail.com or direct message to our Instagram or Facebook.
Each lump of terracotta is plenty to make an elaborate 15cm pot. Everything will be left unglazed, so will not be food safe/water tight. Think classic plant pot material. Not potty about pots? Think candle holders, incense burners, wall hangings, ashtrays, plaques, fruit bowls, jewellery dishes, jars, vases, figurines and decorations!

Limited spaces available."_

It's a lovely " proper " pub with a small stage and a music theme ( the steps up to the garden are painted white with alternative " sharp " keys in the manner of a piano keyboard. It can be a bit challenging heading up to the garden, especially after a few pints 🍺


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2022)

Morning. Looked in earlier but didn't post other than my Wordle score in that section. 

Bit damp and overcast here but dry at the moment so an almost 6 mile hilly walk done. Few others on the trail too, mostly dog walkers. 

Final part of Our House tonight which I have been enjoying, then a new series of Grantchester starts tomorrow night.......another I enjoy.

Happy Birthday to @Paulus 🎂


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Oh ok....I admit it.
> 3 hours


And only had the main course and sweet, not the three course meal.


----------



## rustybolts (10 Mar 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I thought we weren't putting spoilers on, I've got nothing to do for the next few minutes now. . One advantage was I did Quordle in 4 this morning.


OOOps sorry ! I thought there was a new one every morning and this was the old one , lesson learned. That was the first time I tried it


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> Wordle in 4 again this morning.
> It's going to be a bit of a cloudy day today, but dry. So I will be able do a few things around the garden. My compost bins are full but there is plenty of well rotted stuff in there, so I will dig some of that out. I cut the grass yesterday.
> Looks a nice day for a long dog walk. Maybe with a stop at the Mitre on the way back.
> ...








Not too many on your way home.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2022)

Is there a world banana shortage ?
Just been to Aldi and shelves were bare.....not one nana to be seen .

Just had a phone call to say the district nurse is on her way. She will be taking bloods in an effort to find out what has gone so drastically wrong.
In 2 years I have gone from a fit, active cyclist to someone who can hardly walk some days......been maybe 8 weeks since I got out for a walk.
I am certain its Long Covid and the hospital specialist agreed although they can't prove it.
Hey Ho.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Is there a world banana shortage ?
> Just been to Aldi and shelves were bare.....not one nana to be seen .
> 
> Just had a phone call to say the district nurse is on her way. She will be taking bloods in an effort to find out what has gone so drastically wrong.
> ...


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Is there a world banana shortage ?



I'm off to ALDI in a mo.
Will report on the Nana situation on return.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Mar 2022)

Happy Birthday to @Paulus


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2022)

Just had our bloods taken. The nurse struggled with MrsDs as she is so dehydrated. 
No problem with mine but stung quite a bit........but I didn't cry.


----------



## Sterlo (10 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Just had our bloods taken. The nurse struggled with MrsDs as she is so dehydrated.
> No problem with mine but stung quite a bit........but I didn't cry.


Did you get a sticker saying you'd been a brave boy though?


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Did you get a sticker saying you'd been a brave boy though?



I might need one of those in a couple of weeks, the dentist has been looking at the tooth where the filling fell out a couple of weeks ago, the filling was about ten years old and the tooth had been rotting under the filling, so I've got to go back in a couple of weeks and have the temporary filling removed and the rot drilled out then a new filling, he wants to save the tooth as its a front one, I'd rather he just pulled it out..


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Did you get a sticker saying you'd been a brave boy though?


You know what......I didn't. TBH I was in soooo much pain I forgot to ask for one


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> You know what......I didn't. TBH I was in soooo much pain I forgot to ask for one


Here you go!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> You know what......I didn't. TBH I was in soooo much pain I forgot to ask for one


What a brave boy you were


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2022)

We are having steak pies for lunch today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Just been to Aldi and shelves were bare.....not one nana to be seen .


Is this one any good?


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having steak pies for lunch today.




We're in the cafe, cassilax, I've just had egg on toast.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2022)

@Dave7 Couldn't see any nanas in ALDI but LIDL seemed to be well reasonably stocked with them.






I've got a feeling that ALDI might be having some supply line problems. There seemed to be a fair number of empty shelves. Probably Putin's fault, or Covid, or Brexit, or.........


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2022)

These pies are from Aldi. We got them a couple of days ago. Not the greatest but edible.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> Colin J, I don't believe we have that here.


I saw one of those 'reaction' videos where an American viewer watched a recording of the show, barely (pun intended!) believing what they are seeing! 

TBH I can barely believe it either... I think it is awful on multiple levels but some people love it. My niece for example. She couldn't understand why I dived for the remote when it came on the TV on one family visit. 



Dave7 said:


> Good morning all (including Colin who has only just gone to bed).
> Colin, I have no idea how you do it but each to his own etc.
> Been up since 0400 as I was lying awake feeling ropey.
> Plan is for an Aldi dash. Possibly a haircut but that will more likely be tomorrow.


I slowly slipped round the clock until I could go no further without missing the day altogether. It was an alternative to doing what many of you seem to do which is to go to bed early but then not sleep properly. 

Mind you, I felt wiped out when I woke up at 11:00, and after 2 hours of puzzles I am only just getting out of bed. 



Sterlo said:


> I thought we weren't putting spoilers on, I've got nothing to do for the next few minutes now. . One advantage was I did Quordle in 4 this morning.


Oh dear, THAT is what it was! I don't do Quordle so it baffled me. 

I think that I will do 2 short singlespeed rides today. One soon to pick up a Metro and one later to buy some shopping. I could do both in one ride but need the exercise. I also prefer to shop at night when it is quiet.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> @Dave7 Couldn't see any nanas in ALDI but LIDL seemed to be well reasonably stocked with them.
> View attachment 634654
> 
> 
> I've got a feeling that ALDI might be having some supply line problems. There seemed to be a fair number of empty shelves. Probably Putin's fault, or Covid, or Brexit, or.........


Personally I blame Classic


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> These pies are from Aldi. We got them a couple of days ago. Not the greatest but edible.


Aldi are ok at certain things but dreadful at others.


----------



## gavroche (10 Mar 2022)

Bonjour. Just back from Angel Bay with Molly and her siblings and undecided on what to do next as the weather doesn't seem to know what to do either. I was planning on going for a ride but I might get wet. On the other hand, it might stay dry as the sky is blue at the moment but not sure for how long. The good thing is: if I don't go today, I can go tomorrow. 
Happy birthday @Paulus . 🍾🍾


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Aldi are ok at certain things but dreadful at others.




You can say that again......and please don't


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Aldi are ok at certain things but dreadful at others.


Yep. To be honest after being excited at getting one here, I’ve not been back after the first few shops. It’s not for me. I’m back to using our Co-op. It’s a good sized one and I’m just so used to it and know all the things I like so just stick with it. It’s not worth saving a few quid if you don’t enjoy stuff.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I slowly slipped round the clock until I could go no further without missing the day altogether. It was an alternative to doing what many of you seem to do which is to go to bed early but then not sleep properly.


I struggle most nights. Last night was really bad again. I started to feel a bit sleepy around 11 this morning so gave in and went for a lie down and managed to fall asleep for nearly an hour. I would rather not do that but I will take some sleep when I can get it.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You can say that again......and please don't


I got some thin slice topside of beef and its lovely, tender and lean.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I struggle most nights. Last night was really bad again. I started to feel a bit sleepy around 11 this morning so gave in and went for a lie down and managed to fall asleep for nearly an hour. I would rather not do that but I will take some sleep when I can get it.


I have just had 30 minutes deep sleep. A bad gut got me up at 0400 and I didn't get back.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2022)

Better get out for another walk I think.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Personally I blame Classic


Oh ay!


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. To be honest after being excited at getting one here, I’ve not been back after the first few shops. It’s not for me. I’m back to using our Co-op. It’s a good sized one and I’m just so used to it and know all the things I like so just stick with it. It’s not worth saving a few quid if you don’t enjoy stuff.


I must say that we were looking forwards to the new ALDI opening in Barnstaple.
Having now been there a couple of times we prefer the new LIDL store. Better layout and better stocked.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> I must say that we were looking forwards to the new ALDI opening in Barnstaple.
> Having now been there a couple of times we prefer the new LIDL store. Better layout and better stocked.


I think I would choose Lidl** but its awkward to get to from here whereas Aldi is 5 minutes away.
**they have a very nice bakery.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2022)

*Red *letter day. We've been for a 66 miler to Dunham Massey. Big headwind all the way there but no matter. Today is the first time this year and possibly several months I have felt good on my bike. Yes, I was working to keep pace with my buddy (he's got 1200+ more miles in the bag this year than me) but it felt good. It was not a slog.

This is a *BIG* moment for me after months of disillusionment and wondering if I should pack up.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Mar 2022)

Oh and yes. Beans on toast on really nice sourdough which was sitting on a bed of watercress and.........

Overheard in cafe "Of course they've moved in to the chateau now" Two sweaty old cyclists almost howled with laughter.

Did I mention Dunham Massey is in Cheshire?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> *Red *letter day. We've been for a 66 miler to Dunham Massey. Big headwind all the way there but no matter. Today is the first time this year and possibly several months I have felt good on my bike. Yes, I was working to keep pace with my buddy (he's got 1200+ more miles in the bag this year than me) but it felt good. It was not a slog.
> 
> This is a *BIG* moment for me after months of disillusionment and wondering if I should pack up.


Dunham Massey......the scene of my last p******e.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2022)

Another weary wander done. Just over 10 miles for the day. Cuppa, browse and Antiques Road Trip now.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another weary wander done. Just over 10 miles for the day. Cuppa, browse and Antiques Road Trip now.


 
I walked out to the gate and back to put the old bag out for tomorrow, but that's all, I nearly went and had a go on the turbo, but that never materialized and I was going to have a look what a Seat Leon est looked like as there one up the road as the car sales, but I don't like the bloke that runs it, he it very rude and pig ignorant for my liking.
I must try harder to go out tomorrow for a ride or a turbo as I'm getting lazy in my advancing years.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> *I walked out to the gate and back to put the old bag out for tomorrow, *but that's all, I nearly went and had a go on the turbo, but that never materialized and I was going to have a look what a Seat Leon est looked like as there one up the road as the car sales, but I don't like the bloke that runs it, he it very rude and pig ignorant for my liking.
> I must try harder to go out tomorrow for a ride or a turbo as I'm getting lazy in my advancing years.


You might not get on with your neighbour, but was there any need to walk her to the gate?


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Mar 2022)

After a slow 5k run with Mrs Tenkaykev and a friend I had a bite to eat and we headed down the road to “ Big Tesco”. Got four interesting cans of beer from Northern Monk and North Brewery as well as some groceries. Mrs Tenkaykev took one look at me and suggested getting the bus back. We walked up the steps from the underpass and stood at the bus stop, as we stood waiting an elderly gentleman sitting waiting for the bus looked up at me and offered me his seat. I politely declined and we got into a conversation, turned out that he will be celebrating his 80th birthday this year. I did wonder how knackered I must look to be offered a seat by an ( almost ) 80 year old 🤔😮


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> *Red *letter day. We've been for a 66 miler to Dunham Massey. Big headwind all the way there but no matter. Today is the first time this year and possibly several months I have felt good on my bike. Yes, I was working to keep pace with my buddy (he's got 1200+ more miles in the bag this year than me) but it felt good. It was not a slog.
> 
> This is a *BIG* moment for me after months of disillusionment and wondering if I should pack up.


I'm glad that you had a good day out, Paul.

I understand how you have been feeling because I feel the same. You want to feel really good on your bike, like your fit mates on a good day. TBH though, I would like to feel like you even on one of your _bad _days! 

I was looking back at some of my ride reports on the forum and found one from late 2013, which was when I was recovering from my second pulmonary embolism. I said that I was starting to feel better on the bike, that my right lung felt perfect, but my left one didn't. I wondered if it would ever recover. It is pretty clear now, 9 years on, that it _WON'T_! I basically have the equivalent of 1.5 lungs. That is enough to do some decent rides as long as I don't try to go too fast.

That 50% dead lung makes itself felt when I push hard though. If I am lucky, I just get short of breath and have to slow down. Sometimes though my body really reacts badly to it.

It is a bit sobering having to face the fact that I will _never _be really fit again. '_Pretty fit_' is doable and that is what I have to aim for.


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2022)

My Good Ladies hospital bed started beeping earlier on today, I phoned the bed mechanic when we got back from lunch and he was here in half an hour, turned out one of the cells that makes up the air mattress was leaking, half an hour later it was all fixed, they put an emergency number on a label on the bed but its a premium rate number and my provider, Lebara won't connect to it, I end up finding a number from there website. Between the bed and a neighbor coming round my planned hour in the garden this afternoon didn't happen.


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2022)

Got all 4 words in Quordle tonight only the second time I've done that.


----------



## The Jogger (10 Mar 2022)

I've just discovered Wordle and now Quordle


----------



## Chief Broom (10 Mar 2022)

Evening folks  Joy! i got the rivet out and on went a new chain  OK you old gits have been putting chains on when you were knee high to a grasshopper! but for me its been a esoteric mystery complicated by getting a cheap chain splitter of ebay  anyhoo Mo said get a Park tool and glory be...30 secs and out pops the rivet! I can now replace a chain on my bike for the rest of my creaky life


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Evening folks  Joy! i got the rivet out and on went a new chain  OK you old gits have been putting chains on when you were knee high to a grasshopper! but for me its been a esoteric mystery complicated by getting a cheap chain splitter of ebay  anyhoo Mo said get a Park tool and glory be...30 secs and out pops the rivet! I can now replace a chain on my bike for the rest of my creaky life


Don't force the rivet out all the way.
Leave a piece inside the link, then "bend" the chain to remove the piece still holding the chain together. Makes putting the chain back together a lot easier.


----------



## Chief Broom (10 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Don't force the rivet out all the way.
> Leave a piece inside the link, then "bend" the chain to remove the piece still holding the chain together. Makes putting the chain back together a lot easier.


Thanks classic33 very good advice which i did do with the old chain as i'll keep it for a spare, just in case  The new chain is a KMC chain with a powerlink


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2022)

The Jogger said:


> I've just discovered Wordle and now Quordle



Tried Sudoku as well?


----------



## Chislenko (10 Mar 2022)

Pretty horrendous day yesterday. We have finally had to move my mother (101 and blind amongst other ailments, dementia etc) into a nursing home. I went to visit her yesterday and got an hour of dog's abuse about abandoning her etc. Some of it was downright vile! I left the home shell shocked!

Today have done absolutely nowt, no energy, no enthusiasm, no nothing .

Have managed the energy to walk to the local where I will sit and down a few.


----------



## gavroche (10 Mar 2022)

Well, I did go for a ride after all but under estimated the weather and came home after 10 miles as I was under dressed and feeling cold. 
Any ride is better than no ride anyway and there will be another day for a longer ride, possibly Sunday. 
On Monday, I am planning to take my Specialized Roubaix to my LBS to have the head set looked at as I have tried to adjust it but it makes no difference so it may require a closer look and I am no expert.


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Mar 2022)

Don’t take it to heart , it’s just the dementia talking not your mum.

There often becomes a time when we have to be the responsible adult/parent to our own parents for their own good. 
As long as you know you have done your best for you mum, that’s all that matters.
I totally understand it doesn’t make the harsh words any easier to take , I’ve been there too.🙁


----------



## Chislenko (10 Mar 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Don’t take it to heart , it’s just the dementia talking not your mum.
> 
> There often becomes a time when we have to be the responsible adult/parent to our own parents for their own good.
> As long as you know you have done your best for you mum, that’s all that matters.
> I totally understand it doesn’t make the harsh words any easier to take , I’ve been there too.🙁



Thanks Exlaser,


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Pretty horrendous day yesterday. We have finally had to move my mother (101 and blind amongst other ailments, dementia etc) into a nursing home. I went to visit her yesterday and got an hour of dog's abuse about abandoning her etc. Some of it was downright vile! I left the home shell shocked!
> 
> Today have done absolutely nowt, no energy, no enthusiasm, no nothing .
> 
> Have managed the energy to walk to the local where I will sit and down a few.


We went through that with both my Mum and MrsDs (although neither lived to the age of your dear Mum.
MrsDs Mum surprised me most as I only knew her as a religious person......the language she used was amazing


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2022)

Somebody, other than myself and ColinJ needs to get to sleep.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2022)

Morning. 

I feel so lethargic and weary but better at least have a walk as I need some air.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks,
Just popped out to the recycling bin and it’s very blowy. We’ve got gulls on the roof so it must be a bit rough in Poole harbour. 
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2022)

Good day. Outside my window we have a clear and blustery day dawning. I have no plans but plenty to do, so nothing which has to happen but lots I want to get done. I will have to fit in an Aldi run.

First task is to refit all the kit to my Cervelo; Wahoo mount, lights, bag etc. She's had a major overhaul in preparation for the summer; upgraded to Ultegra (manual) cassette plus front and rear mech*, oval chain rings, new rotors, pads, cables, bars (narrower), stem, replaced hydraulic fluid and sealant.

I'll get the Mr Sheen out as well. 

* I've run Ultegra shifters from day one. Prettier than 105!


----------



## Chislenko (11 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Just popped out to the recycling bin and it’s very blowy. We’ve got gulls on the roof so it must be a bit rough in Poole harbour.
> Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍



Talking of gulls, if you Google Monkey Seagull Chester Zoo there is a very disturbing video on the internet.

Yes it is the natural world but this is some nasty monkey.


----------



## 12boy (11 Mar 2022)

Happy birthday, young Paulus.
-31C last night and the same tonight. It will get up to -8 though although the wind chill can frostbite bare flesh quite ell. Not a day for casual nudity.
WD, I fear you have perhaps forgotten the lovely Monkers who graces us with presence from time to time.
I am grappling with putting my aged pooch down. She is showing more signs of of demetia and is currently eating almost nothing. She will be 18 in August and is a beloved part of our family. I didn't want another dog after we lost our Weimaraner in '84 but we made the mistake of "just looking" at pups in a pet store in the mall. There were 2 tiny Rat Terrier pups huddled in a cage and someone bought the male at which point the female began to cry. The dastardly clerk aked if my wife would hold her for a minute and that was all she wrote. She was so small she fit in my coat pocket. She and our Weim are the best
dogs I have ever known.
Be well and safe...


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, shopping Friday has rolled round again, the weeks are flying past, it looks bright and breezy out, Wordle in 5 today, I used a different start word this morning and confused myself.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2022)

Morning. Dull and overcast and a tad chilly. We can expect rain by 8 am apparently. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Fish Friday makes another appearance. 
Doggie dragging on the beach first, then a stroll down to the village.
Weather's not looking too good


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2022)

Morning all, it started off bright and sunny, but the clouds are starting to build, rain is forecast for later. 
Dog walking, domestics and the out for a lunchtime pint or two with my mate who shares exactly the same birthday. We met when we started primary school in April 1963 and have been friends ever since. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2022)

Wordle 265 6/6

⬛🟨⬛⬛🟨
⬛⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟨⬛🟨🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Got there , just.🤣


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  Yesterday [tra la] my old chain got flung away....but i wont be going out to play....cuz 40mph winds are here today  Need to get my TV aerial fixed/replaced so have been watching vids instead. In my local charity shop theyre 10p each so not a great loss if somethings naff  Watched 'Avatar' yesterday, really liked it


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, shopping Friday has rolled round again, the weeks are flying past, it looks bright and breezy out, Wordle in 5 today, I used a different start word this morning and confused myself.


Every day I resist the urge to change.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I used a different start word this morning and confused myself


I just think of a random word as a starter word, though I can see that using a word with more of the most commonly used letters would be a better strategy.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2022)

The rain has just started.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I just think of a random word as a starter word, though I can see that using a word with more of the most commonly used letters would be a better strategy.



My usual start word is adieu, but this morning I thought it was a good idea to use onion.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2022)

I got up


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I got up


Well.....it's a start.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Somebody, other than myself and ColinJ needs to get to sleep.


I was woken by a text message coming in before 09:00!

I had put limits on notifications but was missing messages so re-enabled them. 

One of the perils of being an insomniac with friends who get up at sensible times! 

The good news is that it was to arrange a little bike ride for tomorrow. It will be my first ride with company since mid-November, except for 1 hour with my niece in Devon a couple of weeks ago. 

We will be doing the Cragg Vale loop. Only about 35 km total but it does include a 9 km climb so it will be challenging enough for me if I ride singlespeed. (I may chicken out and retrieve my best bike from hibernation!) 

I will try to stay awake now so I can get to sleep tonight early enough to get 6+ hours before getting up tomorrow. No doubt I'll doze off mid-afternoon as usual but 30 minutes would be ok. 

Oh well... Time for a few puzzles before going out for a Metro and some shopping.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> Happy birthday, young Paulus.
> -31C last night and the same tonight. It will get up to -8 though although the wind chill can frostbite bare flesh quite ell. Not a day for casual nudity.
> WD, I fear you have perhaps forgotten the lovely Monkers who graces us with presence from time to time.
> I am grappling with putting my aged pooch down. She is showing more signs of of demetia and is currently eating almost nothing. She will be 18 in August and is a beloved part of our family. I didn't want another dog after we lost our Weimaraner in '84 but we made the mistake of "just looking" at pups in a pet store in the mall. There were 2 tiny Rat Terrier pups huddled in a cage and someone bought the male at which point the female began to cry. The dastardly clerk aked if my wife would hold her for a minute and that was all she wrote. She was so small she fit in my coat pocket. She and our Weim are the best
> ...


Often wonder what's happened with those that stop posting. Often well after their gone. @monkers was on a while back, but didn't post.

With regards the dog, it sounds like "Old Shep".


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I got up


Good for you.

Means you get to enjoy going back later today as well.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2022)

In the supermarket by quarter past eight today and it was nice and quiet just how I like it, quiet on the roads at eight in the morning as well, and by the time I'd finished my shopping it was close to nine and the school run had died down nicely. put my usual 10 litres of fuel in the car and it cost me sixteen quid, two years ago it would have cost me eleven.


----------



## gavroche (11 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was woken by a text message coming in before 09:00!
> 
> I had put limits on notifications but was missing messages so re-enabled them.
> 
> ...


You seem to be very keen on single speed riding, is that because you can't be bothered with changing gears which would be often I should think, as your area is not exactly flat.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is this one any good?
> 
> View attachment 634651


This is the best performance she ever did !!! 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RCBR28fwqk


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> In the supermarket by quarter past eight today and it was nice and quiet just how I like it, quiet on the roads at eight in the morning as well, and by the time I'd finished my shopping it was close to nine and the school run had died down nicely. put my usual 10 litres of fuel in the car and it cost me sixteen quid, two years ago it would have cost me eleven.


That was funny in the jokes section.
Trigger (fools n horses) saying the fuel price increases don't bother him as he always just puts 20 quids worth in.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2022)

I've just bought three new tyres for the trike £70


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> You seem to be very keen on single speed riding, is that because you can't be bothered with changing gears which would be often I should think, as your area is not exactly flat.


I only built the singlespeed bike as an interesting way to use a frame/fork that had been donated to me. I had enough other old bits lying around to complete the job for under £100.

I expected to only use it to nip to the shops on or for short rides up and down the local valley roads but I found that I could make it up the Cragg Vale climb which only averages about 3.3% gradient. (It does have a ramp at around 8-9% in the middle but that is short enough to grind up.) 

I also use the bike for long flattish rides in Cheshire and out York way. It makes those rides harder so more of a challenge. 

I didn't expect to enjoy the bike as much as I do but I have ridden thousands of km on it now. It IS quite nice not having to mess around with gears all the time. Can get confusing though. I sometimes reach for missing gear shifters on the bike, or forget to change gear on the multi-geared bike! 

My hilly rides DO require gears. I would never get up a steep hill in a 52/19 gear!


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> That was funny in the jokes section.
> Trigger (fools n horses) saying the fuel price increases don't bother him as he always just puts 20 quids worth in.



Because I don't use the car much I just put 10 litres in once every two or three weeks and just watch the price rise and fall as the price of fuel goes up and down.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just bought three new tyres for the trike £70


Per tyre - yikes; total - not TOO bad, though I normally pay £45-50 for 3 tyres.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

If it were not for traffic and poor road surfaces, I would be tempted to try riding fixed but I think that I would be too nervous. I also don't like the crazy cadences needed on descents.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Per tyre - yikes; total - not TOO bad, though I normally pay £45-50 for 3 tyres.


For three Schwalbe Big Apple


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2022)

Today's rant. Went to town to pick up Mr WD tablets from the quacks only to find that any prescriptions put onto the box form last Friday to Sunday were lost as the computers went down. As they throw all the prescriptions away once input, they have no idea who put a prescripton in, so I have to go back next week to get it. That means a round trip of 36 miles just for a months supply of tablets. 

They must think everyone lives within walking distance of the surgery.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Mar 2022)

Welsh dragon, Why dont you try ordering using the NHS app ? And isn’t there a nearer chemist you could then get it sent too ? Even if you can only order online, it would save you one journey.
That’s what my family do , it cannot be too difficult as my in-laws set it for themselves and they are in their 80s.
I would use it myself but for two reasons.
1) I am a grumpy old git who likes to fight against EVERYTHING having to be done on the web.
2) I live less than 50metres from our surgery in Coventry and I get my prescription sent to the chemist in Warwick where my wife works at , so I don’t even have to pick it up .😂😀


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Welsh dragon, Why dont you try ordering using the NHS app ? And isn’t there a nearer chemist you could then get it sent too ? Even if you can only order online, it would save you one journey.
> That’s what my family do , it cannot be too difficult as my in-laws set it for themselves and they are in their 80s.
> I would use it myself but for two reasons.
> 1) I am a grumpy old git who likes to fight against EVERYTHING having to be done on the web.
> 2) I live less than 50metres from our surgery in Coventry and I get my prescription sent to the chemist in Warwick where my wife works at , so I don’t even have to pick it up .😂😀




I can order it online, but I still have to go to town to pick it up. There are no shops or chemists between my home and mach so I still have to make the journey.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I can order it online, but I still have to go to town to pick it up. There are no shops or chemists between my home and mach so I still have to make the journey.


Just a thought Welshie, there are a couple of local pharmacies here that offer free home delivery. There's a small van that tootles around the area and drops stuff off.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just a thought Welshie, there are a couple of local pharmacies here that offer free home delivery. There's a small van that tootles around the area and drops stuff off.


We have one of them, he's very "green" as he uses a bike and trailer


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2022)

We had fish and chips today


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just a thought Welshie, there are a couple of local pharmacies here that offer free home delivery. There's a small van that tootles around the area and drops stuff off.


I was going to suggest that.



numbnuts said:


> We have one of them, he's very "green" as he uses a bike and trailer


Our local pharmacy delivery service hurtles about in a van, so NOT very green. Mind you, one van doing a round must be better than multiple people making separate journeys like Welshie?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

@avsd kindly posted me his old Garmin Edge 705, which arrived yesterday. 

I will use it for 6-12 months while I save up for a Wahoo device and at that point I will offer the 705 back to the denizens of this thread, or the wider forum if nobody here wants it.


----------



## 12boy (11 Mar 2022)

Up to a mellow -13 and will almost hit 0C. In a day it will be well over and the snow will melt by Monday, mostly. There was a bit more yesterday but it sublimates even when very cold.
A few chores to do and some Nordic Track for my sins. Should be an ok day. 
A coupla pics from my front door.....you can see the tracks I shoveled so Gracie, my Rattie can get outside a bit easier. the second shows the back end of my $250 trailer which l would like to make into a tiny house some day. IIn a day or so I will unload all the newspapers, pop cans and cardboard at the recycling station in a nearby park and then will have room for more bumf. Some folks put those things in the trash but I think that is wrong.
Be safe and well.


----------



## GM (11 Mar 2022)

Good afternoon all...Today is our 44th wedding anniversary, and I celebrated it by doing the hoovering, and a bit of gardening, trimmed our Thuja Plicata hedge on the neighbour's side before some of their border plants start sprouting. Feet up now as it's started to rain.

Belated Happy birthday @Paulus


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> *Up to a mellow -13 and will almost hit 0C. *In a day it will be well over and the snow will melt by Monday, mostly. There was a bit more yesterday but it sublimates even when very cold.
> A few chores to do and some Nordic Track for my sins. Should be an ok day.
> A coupla pics from my front door.....you can see the tracks I shoveled so Gracie, my Rattie can get outside a bit easier. the second shows the back end of my $250 trailer which l would like to make into a tiny house some day. IIn a day or so I will unload all the newspapers, pop cans and cardboard at the recycling station in a nearby park and then will have room for more bumf. Some folks put those things in the trash but I think that is wrong.
> Be safe and well.


Drops close to freezing here and most wouldn't think about going outside.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2022)

There's going to be a shortage of flour, I've just stocked up


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Drops close to freezing here and most wouldn't think about going outside.


Except for the odd nutjob who still rides their bike in shorts and short-sleeved jersey no matter how cold it is!


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> There's going to be a shortage of flour, I've just stocked up


Isn’t that a self fulfilling prophecy? Loads of the stuff on the shelves in Tesco yesterday, from their own brand to every combination of Doves Farm, very strong Canadian, Duchy Organic, etc etc etc. I suppose if everyone panics and stocks up with more than they need “ just in case “ then there will be an effect.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Except for the odd nutjob who still rides their bike in shorts and short-sleeved jersey no matter how cold it is!


I don't wear shorts!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> I don't wear shorts!


But you _DID _have bright red arms on 28th November! 



(10 cm/4 inches of snow.)


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2022)

GM said:


> Good afternoon all...Today is our 44th wedding anniversary, and I celebrated it by doing the hoovering, and a bit of gardening, trimmed our Thuja Plicata hedge on the neighbour's side before some of their border plants start sprouting. Feet up now as it's started to rain.
> 
> Belated Happy birthday @Paulus



Happy Anniversary


----------



## gavroche (11 Mar 2022)

Just had a phone call from the Renault/Dacia dealer to inform me that my new car is being conceived and built in the next few weeks and should be born in April with delivery in May. Can't wait.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> But you _DID _have bright red arms on 28th November!
> 
> 
> 
> (10 cm/4 inches of snow.)


One purple turning blue/grey, the other white.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> One purple turning blue/grey, the other white.


Wear long sleeves!


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Isn’t that a self fulfilling prophecy? Loads of the stuff on the shelves in Tesco yesterday, from their own brand to every combination of Doves Farm, very strong Canadian, Duchy Organic, etc etc etc. I suppose if everyone panics and stocks up with more than they need “ just in case “ then there will be an effect.


I get mine direct from the mills and they are running short.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> I don't wear shorts!


No but Welshie does


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> No but Welshie does


Won't ask how you know. 
But, if you're expecting me to believe she'll go out on her bike, at or near 0°C possibly while there's snow falling, you'll have a hard time convincing me.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Wear long sleeves!


Perfectly normal colours to be going, for me at least.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Mar 2022)

Just watched a prog on the history of "Last of the Summer Wine".
Very funny and also very moving as it got to the end of the life of the early characters.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Perfectly normal colours to be going, for me at least.


Perfectly normal for cold parts that have had various things go wrong with them over the years...? 

It's their way of saying... "_Cover us up - *PLEASE!!!!*_"


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> I don't wear shorts!


Why not?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Mar 2022)

Managed Wordle in 4 and Nerdle the same

quite pleased with that

tried quordle yesterday for the first time - can;t remember how I did but I did finish it


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> Why not?


With my legs!

Be harder without them I know.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Mar 2022)

I am bored, very bored. Early night I think.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I am bored, very bored. Early night I think.


5 Nations Rugby live - half time at the moment

Oh - Wales v France - so clearly we support Wales


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I am bored, very bored. Early night I think.


I’ve just been pottering on the ipad putting off time until Grantchester at 9. Might have an early night.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

I'm riding at 10:30 tomorrow so I will be trying to get to sleep early tonight - hopefully by 02:30ish.

My pal wants to call in at Blazing Saddles in Hebden Bridge so I will take the opportunity to enquire about a couple of repair jobs that I might get them to do for me.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2022)

Three "Early Nighters". Wonder who'll be up first?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Three "Early Nighters". Wonder who'll be up first?


It won't be me, that's for sure. I have set my alarm for 08:15 so I can have a leisurely breakfast, but that will be 2+ hours later than the early birds.


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Mar 2022)

Evening folks  i got given a chest of drawers today made of real wood! my raggedy clothes have been inhabiting Tesco carrier bags so its an advancement  Have been working on the garden a little at a time so i dont put my back out. Persistence is the thing though, ive had to remove some trees as they were planted far to close together but have pruned them and potted them up to give away. Got a load of compost/tools/pots/trays being delivered tomorrow- spring is coming!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Mar 2022)

I think I am getting old

Took my wife's folding ebike into the LBS on Tuesday to have a service
It is a Carrera - so I have never really thought that it had been set up properly - I did what I know about to check and fix
but as that is rather limited to brake adjustment and tyres/tubes and seat height - I thougth it might be a good idea to have an expert look

As arranged I took my Raleigh Motus there yesterday and swapped - so he could service the Raleigh including updating the software and stuff

Overall he replaced the folder's pedals because the bearing were worn out and the folding mech was dodgy - he was amazed I hadn;t noticed and when he showed me the pedals I was as well
On mine (the Motus) the rear brakes were totoal worn out - basically metal on metal

an extra £20 for the new folding pedals
threw the brake pads in (plus time) for free

probably not a bad deal 

maybe

Motus's brakes seem rather ineffective - which may be due to new pads and it isn;t set how I like it
Basically I like the rear brakes to be gradual but fully on abotu half way down 


I will see if they 'bed in'

or if I can find a useful set of instruction to change the adjustment - I only speak cable!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Mar 2022)

I am seriously getting old

posted the above intending to post that I had forgotten to mention to the LBS that the rear disc brakes were sound a bit different and the pads need lookign at 
and the folder had a problem with the brake cables that tell the motor to cut out


and 
and 
and
something else


and I forgot to tell him

then started to post it and forgot it and went off elsewhere

send help!!!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2022)

Stay calm, sir - help is on its way!

Oops, I forgot to go to bed...


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2022)

Morning. It has been raining heavily since around 3am. Not sure if it’s easing a bit now. No doubt I will brave it for a walk soon.

Wordle fell into place quickly this morning and got it in 3.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just been pottering on the ipad putting off time until Grantchester at 9. Might have an early night.


I meant to record Granchester but forgot....... was it any good ?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2022)

Morning. I recorded Grantchester last night. 

4 dev and damp here as we had rain last night. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (12 Mar 2022)

Morning all.
A good sleep last night. Sadly fully awake by 0530 though so got up.
Have to go to the aunties this morning.
LFC on tv at 1200 so will watch that.
Then........no idea


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Bit meh out there.
High winds forecast again this weekend.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2022)

When I had my rant about Mr WD prescripton I got the mileage wrong. 18 mile round trip to drop it off. Another 18 mile round trip only to find out the computers broke, and I will have another 18 round trip to get it, that makes a grand total of 54 miles just to get his tablets. And with the Cost of petrol thats crazy


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2022)

Good morning people I've got ironing to do and rugby to watch, the wordle was a simple one, but I needed 5 goes to work it out,  its another bright and breezy morning, the carer was here at half six and was a new one, we had to show her where stuff was and tell her what we wanted doing, I had a crap night last night, my hip was keeping me awake complaining.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, a damp start here. The first of the garden daffodils is almost out.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> When I had my rant about Mr WD prescripton I got the mileage wrong. 18 mile round trip to drop it off. Another 18 mile round trip only to find out the computers broke, and I will have another 18 round trip to get it, that makes a grand total of 54 miles just to get his tablets. And with the Cost of petrol thats crazy


Try using the Lloyds Direct app. It's excellent.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2022)

From my Facebook Page this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I meant to record Granchester but forgot....... was it any good ?


I enjoyed it, but I usually do.

Back from just over 5 miles weary walk in the rain. One of these days even walking feels like hard work. Saw a few ladies out running which just made me feel worse. Mind you, they must have been half my age. 

Quick browse then I'll get my breakfast.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It won't be me, that's for sure. I have set my alarm for 08:15 so I can have a leisurely breakfast, but that will be 2+ hours later than the early birds.


Well, I got half of it right... Up on time but only 4 hours sleep. I feel like I have already done the bike ride! 

If I didn't have a friend to meet I would go back to sleep for a couple of hours. 

This is the bit where I open the curtains and discover that the weather is crap...


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> This is the bit where I open the curtains and discover that the weather is crap...


Hmm, it has been raining but isn't now and there is some blue sky. The BBC and Met Office don't quite agree. This could go either way. 

Fingers crossed we get lucky - I don't have mudguards on the singlespeed bike. I do have an upper guard on the back but that does nothing for the bike or my legs. 

See you later!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, it has been raining but isn't now and there is some blue sky. The BBC and Met Office don't quite agree. This could go either way.
> 
> Fingers crossed we get lucky - I don't have mudguards on the singlespeed bike. I do have an upper guard on the back but that does nothing for the bike or my legs.
> 
> See you later!


Have fun!


----------



## Paulus (12 Mar 2022)

Morning all, wordle in 3
The first load of washing is on the line, it's nice and breezy out there, but the sun has disappeared behind the clouds. 
Dog walking shortly and then this afternoon is a tv sports armchair day.
A couple of football matches, and in between there is the cycling. 
I've just noticed its starting to rain.
Almost instantly it has stopped and the sun has come out. It's going to be one of those days weather wise.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2022)

Good morning and it really is. The sun is streaming through the windows, must wash those soon, birds singing and no breeze. I went to bed at 9.40pm, woke at 4.00am, had a brew and then slept till 7.40am. I feel very rested.

At 10.00 I'm taking part in an online focus group on road safety and in particular "side road crossings." I'll do anything for a £40 voucher. 🤣 More seriously I take part in a few major regular surveys as I find them interesting and feel they're of real value. I always volunteer for focus groups as I find them interesting.

Rovers this afternoon. Despite our terrible form in 2022 the season hasn't collapsed yet. Close but not yet.

Out to friends' house tonight. Yesterday's WhatsApp conversation went:

"Do you like Thai?"
"Yes, sounds great" (I occasionally make Thai recipes)
"Here's the link, let me know what you want and we'll collect"

Thai takeaway isn't quite what I expect when invited for dinner!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2022)

That's Quordle done too. Not too bad this morning and didn't take long. Cuppa required now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks,
The rain has stopped so we’ll be heading out for a short run soon. In a few weeks time our local parkrun will be celebrating run number 500, I’d like to do it as I took part in the first parkrun at Poole. Granddaughter is having a sleepover tonight so we’ll be watching Tom and Jerry cartoons and almost certainly something else that involves Unicorns 😁
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍☀️


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> The rain has stopped so we’ll be heading out for a short run soon. In a few weeks time our local parkrun will be celebrating run number 500, I’d like to do it as I took part in the first parkrun at Poole. Granddaughter is having a sleepover tonight so we’ll be watching Tom and Jerry cartoons and almost certainly something else that involves Unicorns 😁
> Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍☀️


Can't beat a bit of Tom and Jerry. Come to think of it, do they actually still make them or is it a case of finding old ones?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2022)

Postie just delivered the new registration document for the new car. That was quick. DVLA must have got their act together again.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't beat a bit of Tom and Jerry. Come to think of it, do they actually still make them or is it a case of finding old ones?



They come up on Facebook sometimes, I'm sure they'll be on Youtube somewhere.

here we go

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tom+and+jerry+full+episodes


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> When I had my rant about Mr WD prescripton I got the mileage wrong. 18 mile round trip to drop it off. Another 18 mile round trip only to find out the computers broke, and I will have another 18 round trip to get it, that makes a grand total of 54 miles just to get his tablets. And with the Cost of petrol thats crazy


Dunno about the wilds of Wales where you live but when I lived in proper Wales (the North) then we had this new fangled thing called a telephone
I still use one here although this area is probably less modern (we still have to pay for prescriptions) especially as the doctor and pharmacy don;t seem to be able to work out when I need tablets!!

Has often save me the 5 minute ride to get tablets that are not there yet

Hope this helps


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Dunno about the wilds of Wales where you live but when I lived in proper Wales (the North) then we had this new fangled thing called a telephone
> I still use one here although this area is probably less modern (we still have to pay for prescriptions) especially as the doctor and pharmacy don;t seem to be able to work out when I need tablets!!
> 
> Has often save me the 5 minute ride to get tablets that are not there yet
> ...


Your funny . Good luck getting through on a phone these days.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't beat a bit of Tom and Jerry. Come to think of it, do they actually still make them or is it a case of finding old ones?


It’s the old ones. They made so many of them that we never run out of ones to watch, plus they keep being funny no matter how often you watch them. We have a Disney subscription and watched the original “ Sleeping Beauty “ and “ Snow White “ ( about 1939 ) our granddaughter was enchanted.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> When I had my rant about Mr WD prescripton I got the mileage wrong. 18 mile round trip to drop it off. Another 18 mile round trip only to find out the computers broke, and I will have another 18 round trip to get it, that makes a grand total of 54 miles just to get his tablets. And with the Cost of petrol thats crazy


That's where your bike comes in.
Means you can't get any "extras" either as you'd have no means of carrying them.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2022)

Sun's out 
Just sowed my beans and carrots in raised beds.
Cutting back on the bean plants this year coz I've been inundated with the darn things the past two years!
Got some more taters to put in this week.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2022)

Thats the ironing done, I've got itchy feet today, I keep looking outside and just want to go out.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2022)

A very interesting focus group which concentrated on crossing points on side roads where they are close to or join with a main road. Seeing these illustrated made me realise the very wide variety we have something I hadn't previously appreciated. Some absolutely chaotic, others very well designed.

One interesting point was one guy worked in road safety and clearly had deep knowledge of the Highway Code and road markings. Many of his comments were about how some of the illustrated junctions did not comply with correct road markings and/or the Highway Code. It was interesting the one with the least compliance, from his view, was the one which everyone felt gave drivers, cyclists and pedestrians the clearest and safest understanding as to who has priority and how one should behave. He seemed to feel observing the Highway Code would keep us safe!!!!!  Good luck with that one when riding a bike.

Same guy vehemently disagreed with me when I suggested from a cyclist's perspective a "rounded" or "sweeping" kerb at a junction is safer as it allows us to enter and exit faster. His view was a right-angled kerb should be used to slow us which is contrary to my view that I won't to enter or exit at a steady speed rather than pushing off from a dead stop. All obviously subject to other road users in the vicinity.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Sun's out
> Just sowed my beans and carrots in raised beds.
> Cutting back on the bean plants this year coz I've been inundated with the darn things the past two years!
> Got some more taters to put in this week.


Thanks Dirk. A good reminder I need to get busy with seed sowing. I had rather forgotten.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks Dirk. A good reminder I need to get busy with seed sowing. I had rather forgotten.



Yes, I was reminded on Gardeners World that its time to dig out my pack of Sweet Pea seeds and get them started.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A very interesting focus group which concentrated on crossing points on side roads where they are close to or join with a main road. Seeing these illustrated made me realise the very wide variety we have something I hadn't previously appreciated. Some absolutely chaotic, others very well designed.
> 
> One interesting point was one guy worked in road safety and clearly had deep knowledge of the Highway Code and road markings. Many of his comments were about how some of the illustrated junctions did not comply with correct road markings and/or the Highway Code. It was interesting the one with the least compliance, from his view, was the one which everyone felt gave drivers, cyclists and pedestrians the clearest and safest understanding as to who has priority and how one should behave. He seemed to feel observing the Highway Code would keep us safe!!!!!  Good luck with that one when riding a bike.
> 
> Same guy vehemently disagreed with me when I suggested from a cyclist's perspective a "rounded" or "sweeping" kerb at a junction is safer as it allows us to enter and exit faster. His view was a right-angled kerb should be used to slow us which is contrary to my view that I won't to enter or exit at a steady speed rather than pushing off from a dead stop. All obviously subject to other road users in the vicinity.


Was this related to the recent changes made to priority at such crossings?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2022)

Feeling better today, been grumpy of late and more than a little scared, as my UTI/Sepsis from a few weeks back has been diagnosed as a ureter blockage caused by a kidney stone - operation to remove is booked for next Friday.

Saw the CT scan yesterday and the left kidney is literally 3 times the size of the right one due to fluid 'backing up'. 

A horrible sight!

Superb service from the NHS btw. ❤️


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's where your bike comes in.
> Means you can't get any "extras" either as you'd have no means of carrying them.




Very true.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Was this related to the recent changes made to priority at such crossings?


Awareness of recent changes was raised by the researcher but was confined to were we aware of the changes and how did we learn of them.

The main thrust was how as users, pedestrian, driver or cyclist we interpreted the junction; good or bad design, positive and negative features, safe or dangerous and what improvements we would like to see. Interpretation of priority was a key feature.

Just to add to my point about sweeping kerbs and speed. I'm not talking about speed but momentum. I feel as a cyclist if I can maintain momentum I am safer than if I have to come to a dead stop and then push hard to start moving again.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Very true.


You'll be on yer bike the next time then?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll be on yer bike the next time then?


If the weather is nice then yes.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Feeling better today, been grumpy of late and more than a little scared, as my UTI/Sepsis from a few weeks back has been diagnosed as a ureter blockage caused by a kidney stone - operation to remove is booked for next Friday.
> 
> Saw the CT scan yesterday and the left kidney is literally 3 times the size of the right one due to fluid 'backing up'.
> 
> ...


They don't use ultrasound to break the stone(s) down any more?

Hope you'll be in and out on the day.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> They don't use ultrasound to break the stone(s) down any more?
> 
> Hope you'll be in and out on the day.


 
They do. 

Large bugger - 11mm!


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> They do.
> 
> Large bugger - 11mm!


Best o'luck on the day.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> If the weather is nice then yes.


What's the weather got to do with it?
Neither wind, nor snow, nor rain shall stop you...


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, it has been raining but isn't now and there is some blue sky. The BBC and Met Office don't quite agree. This could go either way.
> 
> Fingers crossed we get lucky - I don't have mudguards on the singlespeed bike. I do have an upper guard on the back but that does nothing for the bike or my legs.


We got the blue sky, some sunshine, no rain! 

Alas, we also got a stiff, blustery headwind all the way up the Cragg Vale climb. My pal was really knackered because she'd struggled against an even fiercer wind to get over to Hebden Bridge from Keighley.

It was hard work on the singlespeed but since we were wind-assisted on the way back from Littleborough I decided to take us the scenic way via Calderbrook, of recent landslip fame.

I was surprised to feel increasingly better as the ride progressed. Perhaps my short rides to the shops have kept my legs ticking over better since Christmas than I'd thought!

When we got back here my pal asked if her brake blocks looked ok. I checked and they look good for at least another 2 or 3 rides. Then I checked the brake function... WTF!!!!  The rear lever pulled to the bars before applying significant braking. The front wasn't much better! I adjusted the brakes so maximum braking occurred with about 50% pull.

While I was at it, I took a look at the front wheel. The rim was showing significant wear (quite concave braking surfaces). The rim rocked from side to side under light finger pressure so I tightened up the hub. There was then a bit of rumble from the bearings. The bike was safe enough to ride home on but I made my friend promise to take it to her friendly local mechanic ASAP and get his opinion. He might be able to improve the hub with new ball bearings, grease, and adjustment OR... maybe it is time for a new wheel? That one has definitely seen better days. 

We enjoyed our coffee and walnut cake. 

I was content with my lumpy 35 km on singlespeed so I didn't volunteer for escort duties when my pal left. Once down the A646 was enough for today. There seemed to be a lot of traffic for some reason, even where I wouldn't expect it.

Oh yes... brown van man decided to give me a fright. Either that or he genuinely thinks that 0.5 m is actually 2 m!  He overtook at speed close enough for me to touch the side of the vehicle with my elbow.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> He overtook at speed close enough for me to touch the side of the vehicle with my elbow.


Fortunately, I had my elbows tucked in and was riding parallel to the van's direction of movement!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2022)

Crikey. Seems I am first to post this morning. Lots of rain and very windy as well last night. Now its calm and damp.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2022)

Morning chaps and chapessess. Quiet in here last night/this morning. Have you all been on a Saturday night? Tell me, please, you haven't had a party without inviting me?

So last night out to friends to eat, drink and laugh. We did. We also played Cranium, a rather silly board game. One type of question involves drawing a clue for team mates to guess the answer. My item was a pudding.

Spotted dick

We won that round. I had to mime Knickerbocker Glory in the Charades round. We won that one too.

So today. I want to cycle. Full of enthusiasm but it's blowing a full on hoolie. I shall snooze and decide later. Coffee and cake with a friend this afternoon. She is very down. Her retirement plans which had really boosted her in recent months have collapsed around her - at least that's how she sees it. Her fund values have fallen dramatically and five have been suspended because of a Russian connection. I'll have to play this by ear other than the usual markets overreact, invest for the longterm.

Haven't looked at my pension pot and I won't for many months as I see no point in worrying unduly. Our savings funds have actually grown. The fund has 0.1% exposure to Russia/Ukraine and is one we picked for it's safe, conservative investment policy.


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  i have lots to do for a change! the council gave me a grant for decorating so have a £100 of paint waiting to be applied. Next DIY is to make a cold frame as spring will soon be here, im no carpenter but can bodge with the best! [Bodging is the bastard child of the mother of invention]. As long as it does the job thats all that matters


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, wet and windy here, the family will be round later, I'm not sure what we're doing this afternoon, I've work to do in the garden, last years dead growth to trim off the perennial sunflowers and ferns to tidy, and I've got some forms to fill in.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2022)

This place sounds lovely.

https://tiffytaffy.com/village-without-roads/?lkj6=x62TRw


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Mar 2022)

Damp out / warm and snuggly in bed. 

Bed wins. 😁


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Lunch booked at the Aggi today. Not much else happening.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, another damp and breezy start. Our first two daffodils are now fully in flower, although both are already looking a bit weather beaten. Most of our daffs are still weeks away.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, another damp and breezy start. Our first two daffodils are now fully in flower, although both are already looking a bit weather beaten. Most of our daffs are still weeks away.


We have lots of daffodils out here. They look fabulous on the grass verges. Nice bit of yellow


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Mar 2022)

Morning all .As Dave r has mentioned already it’s a wet and windy start to the day here in Coventry. I am just packing my sailing bag , more in hope than expectation as I’ve just checked the met office weather forecast. A base wind of 17mph gusting up to 33mph by the race starts at 11am . That the wind range when only the very best dinghy sailors and wind surfers venture out on the water, sadly I am neither. 😀
Oh well , mrs exlaser and I will still go to the club and have a chat and a coffee and put the world to rights with our friends and if we are very lucky someone might go on the water and we can watch a little sailing and a lot of open water swimming 😂😀.


----------



## Paulus (13 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, 
The rain has stopped and the sun has come out to play. 
MrsP is off to Tenerife with our son today, just for a week. Its a birthday present from him. He wanted a holiday, and MrsP is desperate for some sun.
I am dropping them off at the station shortly. 
So it's me, the dog and 3 cats for the week.
Hopefully today I can get a bike ride in between showers.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2022)

We have 25mph winds gusting to 40. Much as I want a ride commonsense must prevail. Thanks to @Dirk and yesterday's timely reminder I'm going to start seed sowing.


----------



## gavroche (13 Mar 2022)

Bonjour.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2022)

It's sunny here but for how long is another story


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2022)

Morning. It's a bit gloomy and dismal here. Breezy with the chance of showers for much of the day. I've had a lethargic and weary walk and just finished my porridge. Time for a cuppa or two now while I browse and maybe do Quordle.

I will have a lazy day I think and watch some of Crufts. It's the gun dog final this afternoon then the overall champion this evening. I'm hoping it's one of the larger breeds that wins. No offence to anyone that has one, but I just can't think of these silly little toy breeds as a proper dog!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It's a bit gloomy and dismal here. Breezy with the chance of showers for much of the day. I've had a lethargic and weary walk and just finished my porridge. Time for a cuppa or two now while I browse and maybe do Quordle.
> 
> I will have a lazy day I think and watch some of Crufts. It's the gun dog final this afternoon then the overall champion this evening. I'm hoping it's one of the larger breeds that wins. No offence to anyone that has one, but I just can't think of these silly little toy breeds as a proper dog!




I am not a fan of little dogs. Yappy snappy things.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2022)

Hi, not much happening today


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> This place sounds lovely.
> 
> https://tiffytaffy.com/village-without-roads/?lkj6=x62TRw


No bikes!


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Hi, not much happening today


You can make it happen.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour.


Owdo


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I am not a fan of little dogs. Yappy snappy things.


I don't know what you mean......


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2022)

Bed made. Vacuuming done. Dishes cleaned and put away. Dusting done. Now I have sod all to do for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2022)

Been for a doggie walk.......it rained on us


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Bed made. Vacuuming done. Dishes cleaned and put away. Dusting done. Now I have sod all to do for the rest of the day.


Wash the windows, make the dinner, then the tea. Sort out the kitchen cupboards, defrost the fridge. Make a shopping list, once you make a start on the cupboards. Find next Sundays lamb roast in a nearby field.
Or...

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7Cc62oBsUeE


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> No bikes!



Yes bikes are allowed in the village, there's a video in the article that shows bikes sharing the paths with pedestrians, just no cars, you leave them outside the village.


----------



## Paulus (13 Mar 2022)

A longish dog walk done, mostly in the rain. So myself and a damp dog are in the Mitre for a pint or three before I go home to watch the football and cycling on the telly box.
This evening will be a BBCSounds one, catching up on some R4 stuff. Until Peaky Blinders comes on that is.


----------



## GM (13 Mar 2022)

G'day all... Spinning done while listening to Tony Blackburn's Golden hour nice bunch of 60's and 70's songs. Was going to have a little walk with 🐶 but it started to rain, maybe later then.




SpokeyDokey said:


> Feeling better today, been grumpy of late and more than a little scared, as my UTI/Sepsis from a few weeks back has been diagnosed as a ureter blockage caused by a kidney stone - operation to remove is booked for next Friday.
> 
> Saw the CT scan yesterday and the left kidney is literally 3 times the size of the right one due to fluid 'backing up'.
> 
> ...




I hope that goes well for you next Friday, I feel your pain I've had 3 bouts of Kidney stones, I could write a book about them. First one passed naturally while in hospital, second one removed by Lithotripsy, last one 5 years ago removed by laser and 2 operations.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Mar 2022)

GM said:


> G'day all... Spinning done while listening to Tony Blackburn's Golden hour nice bunch of 60's and 70's songs. Was going to have a little walk with 🐶 but it started to rain, maybe later then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you have a temporary stent fitted?

Consultant said It would be painful for a while plus I might need urgent loo visits. For which I am now the proud owner of a portable pee bottle. ☹️


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2022)

BBQ chicken with fries for us today. 

I won't be watching the Ipcress files tonight. Michael Caine he isn't. 

I recorded Grantchester the other night so I might watch that.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> BBQ chicken with fries for us today.
> 
> I won't be watching the Ipcress files tonight. Michael Caine he isn't.
> 
> I recorded Grantchester the other night so I might watch that.


I never liked Michael Caine much so I don’t mind him. 

Think I’ll have another wander while we have a brighter spell.


----------



## GM (13 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Did you have a temporary stent fitted?
> 
> Consultant said It would be painful for a while plus I might need urgent loo visits. For which I am now the proud owner of a portable pee bottle. ☹️



Yes, stent done under general anaesthetic by a female surgeon . Your consultant is right it is a bit uncomfortable but not too painful, and loo visits every 30 minutes which for me was the worst thing especially when I had an hours drive to work . Stent kept in for 6 weeks and then another op with laser treatment.

Edit...Just noticed your other thread


----------



## rustybolts (13 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I never liked Michael Caine much so I don’t mind him.


" Not a lot of people know that ". Michael Caine saw the Tia Maria tv advert girl on telly and said " I,m gonna marry her " Not a lot of people know that


----------



## rustybolts (13 Mar 2022)

No, it was a coffee ad Caine saw I think , who was the guy who was infatuated with the Tia Maria tv girl ?


----------



## gavroche (13 Mar 2022)

After walking Molly at Angel Bay ( actually, I let her loose and she runs silly ) I managed to cut the grass at the front. I expected the Flymo to pack up cos the grass was quite high but it coped very well and did the job. All clean and tidy now and every thing put away.
Nice day today but a bit windy. 
I might ask my wife if she wants any jobs doing but, on the other hand, I am sure she will so I will keep quiet and wait for my orders to come.


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2022)

Usual child's portion Sunday lunch at the Aggi. 








And, no @classic33........that's not a child's pint of Timothy Taylor's Knowle Spring.


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Mar 2022)

Afternoon folks  i had a rewarding rummage in the attic today...i wondered what all the timber was so dragged it out and stashed it in down stairs in a spare room. Its a bunk bed for kids! i expect the last resident had his grand children over. I guess it would make sense to sell it and buy a cold frame with the proceeds ..but i havent got time for that so its going to be sawed up. There was other wood from a bed and cupboards so plenty for DIY'ing, just need a saw/hammer and inspiration.


----------



## rustybolts (13 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> They do.
> 
> Large bugger - 11mm!


Thank goodness for modern medicine .. best of wishes for a speedy recovery after procedure


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Mar 2022)

Good afternoon folks,
After our granddaughter’s sleepover last night we took her on the bus into Poole and we met up with mummy to go for lunch. We wandered along the quay, it was quite blowy and we were surprised to see several brave souls on the deck of a pleasure boat as it pulled away from the quayside for a round the harbour tour😮
I’ll tidy up in the morning, far too knackered at the moment 💤


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Mar 2022)

Not done much today - did Wordle this morning - did it in 4 which was not bad as I got 1 yellow in the first 2 lines!

not done nerdle yet

Had to go out this afternoon to get carrots for dinner - was trying to get to the farm shop but was 5 minutes late!
so Tesco it was
It does seem to be "drive like a plonker day" - 2 motorbikes travelling at excessive speed on the dual carridgeway - I was doing 60 and they passed me as if I was standing still
followed by a Merc at about the same speed

then nearly got my front wing knocked off by an overtaking grey car on the way back!

weird day on the roads!

Also got some solar powered lioghts for the side passageway - been looking for some with separate solar panels for a while and found some yesterday - arrived today which is good!
So - naturally I decided to set the up just as it started raining!

seems to have stopped now so I'll go and get it done
cue the rain again probably!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Mar 2022)

GM said:


> Yes, stent done under general anaesthetic by a female surgeon . Your consultant is right it is a bit uncomfortable but not too painful, and loo visits every 30 minutes which for me was the worst thing especially when I had an hours drive to work . Stent kept in for 6 weeks and then another op with laser treatment.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> It does seem to be "drive like a plonker day" - 2 motorbikes travelling at excessive speed on the dual carridgeway - I was doing 60 and they passed me as if I was standing still
> followed by a Merc at about the same speed
> 
> then nearly got my front wing knocked off by an overtaking grey car on the way back!
> ...


I am finding people in general to be more and more aggressive and impatient these days, even on foot. Don’t know if Covid has made things worse? The amount of times I’ve had to step off the pavement and walk on the road because others don’t seem to want to move over or into single file is unreal just now. You don’t even get a thanks or a smile from them either. It’s quite sad really.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Afternoon folks  i had a rewarding rummage in the attic today...i wondered what all the timber was so dragged it out and stashed it in down stairs in a spare room. Its a bunk bed for kids! i expect the last resident had his grand children over. I guess it would make sense to sell it and buy a cold frame with the proceeds ..but i havent got time for that so its going to be sawed up. There was other wood from a bed and cupboards so plenty for DIY'ing, just need a saw/hammer and inspiration.


You could put in on Freecycle - I have always got a quick reply fro decent stuff

or, with the current news, contact a local refugee agency/charity and ask if they want it??


----------



## 12boy (13 Mar 2022)

Hey Chief....here are a coupla pics of cold frames I made some years ago out of 8x4 3/8 inch plywood reinforced along the edges with 1x2s. Also used 6 mil plastic sheeting with another 8 ' 1x2 for the cover with Bulldog clips holding the plastic on at the high end. That way I could flip the cover back with the 1x2 holding it down in the front. I had a cheap clamp light for each frame with an incandescent 100 watt bulb. I mostly used these to keep potted plants alive through the fall when we have many warmer days mixed with -7C nights. Mrs 12 loves to have 30-40 pots of flowers and herbs and she can keep them going another month or two. Being able to flip the cover off makes watering a lot easier. BTW theyare bolted together so the for can be disassembled for transport or storage.
Be well and safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am finding people in general to be more and more aggressive and impatient these days, even on foot. Don’t know if Covid has made things worse? The amount of times I’ve had to step off the pavement and walk on the road because others don’t seem to want to move over or into single file is unreal just now. You don’t even get a thanks or a smile from them either. It’s quite sad really.




Some days driving is fine and I enjoy it, but some days it's almost like it's a full moon day. Everyone goes made and drives like they have a death wish. It's on those days that I almost feel like kissing the ground when I get home safe.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Some days driving is fine and I enjoy it, but some days it's almost like it's a full moon day. Everyone goes made and drives like they have a death wish. It's on those days that I almost feel like kissing the ground when I get home safe.


I haven't driven for 296 days now  can you forget how to drive ?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't driven for 296 days now  can you forget how to drive ?


Think of the money your saving, especially where the cost of petrol is concerned.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't driven for 296 days now  can you forget how to drive ?


I might be wrong, but I think you only retain your full no claim bonus for two years?


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Think of the money your saving, especially where the cost of petrol is concerned.


Yeah, but was thinking about all the four walls I've seen in that time 
Roll on the summer, I must get a car by then


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I might be wrong, but I think you only retain your full no claim bonus for two years?



Its the checkable history that can be the problem, when I came back to driving after a break of several years my insurance was high because of that and I had to build my no claims from scratch.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I might be wrong, but I think you only retain your full no claim bonus for two years?


From google 
2 years
Your no-claims bonus (usually) lasts for 2 years
If you go longer than that without having insurance, you won't get any discount on your new policy. And that (usually) means you'll have to build up your no-claims bonus *from scratch*. OUCH


----------



## gavroche (13 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I might be wrong, but I think you only retain your full no claim bonus for two years?


Yes but it isn't one year yet. 365 days in a year so plenty of time left.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> From google
> 2 years
> Your no-claims bonus (usually) lasts for 2 years
> If you go longer than that without having insurance, you won't get any discount on your new policy. And that (usually) means you'll have to build up your no-claims bonus *from scratch*. OUCH



Thats what I said.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I might be wrong, but I think you only retain your full no claim bonus for two years?




Correct 2 years, but quite often as an incentive insurance companies will give you 2 or 3 years NCD as a goodwill gesture


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't driven for 296 days now  can you forget how to drive ?


No. I had a year of not driving following an epileptic seizure. I'd guess it took me 30-60 minutes to get back in to it. Scary really.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2022)

Well then. There's bad television and then there's the BAFTAS. Good grief. Did you know there is now an award for:

"Best film not in the English language"

I'm sure it used to be called something else? 🤔


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> No. I had a year of not driving following an epileptic seizure. I'd guess it took me 30-60 minutes to get back in to it. Scary really.


How much of that time was "trusting yourself time" though?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> How much of that time was "trusting yourself time" though?


It was July 2012. I really can't recall.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well then. There's bad television and then there's the BAFTAS. Good grief. Did you know there is now an award for:
> 
> "Best film not in the English language"
> 
> I'm sure it used to be called something else? 🤔




Everything is down to the PC brigade these days.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Everything is down to the PC brigade there days.


Don't go blaming computers, AI isn't that good yet.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2022)

I’m watching Crufts. Judge is just about to select the overall champion. Hoping it’s the Flat Coat Retriever


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2022)

Yes!


----------



## GM (13 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes!


There were some lovely dogs there, I would have chosen the Irish Terrier a real beauty.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2022)

GM said:


> There were some lovely dogs there, I would have chosen the Irish Terrier a real beauty.


I’m not usually that keen on terriers but I agree. I still like my gun dogs though.

Just watched The Ipcress File. That’s my telly watching for the night.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m not usually that keen on terriers but I agree. I still like my gun dogs though.
> 
> Just watched The Ipcress File. That’s my telly watching for the night.


Your not watching the Jeremy Kyle documentary?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Your not watching the Jeremy Kyle documentary?


No thanks. Can’t stand the man.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No thanks. Can’t stand the man.


More about the show, than him, and how people were treated on it.

He's threatening legal action.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I had a year of not driving following an epileptic seizure. I'd guess it took me 30-60 minutes to get back in to it. Scary really.


I had 20 years of not cycling following my bicycle being stolen from my school bike shed. Eventually, I went to Manchester by train to buy a bike, brought it back to Hebden Bridge station, and then rode it home 1 km. The first few hundred metres felt a bit strange but by the time I got to my house I was a cyclist again! 

23 years later I had my first pulmonary embolism and it took me 8 months to get back on a bike. That first ride was only a few hundred metres but despite its brevity I was tired and breathless afterwards. Quite chuffed about it though, as you can probably tell from this photo...


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I had 20 years of not cycling following my bicycle being stolen from my school bike shed. Eventually, I went to Manchester by train to buy a bike, brought it back to Hebden Bridge station, and then rode it home 1 km. The first few hundred metres felt a bit strange but by the time I got to my house I was a cyclist again!
> 
> 23 years later I had my first pulmonary embolism and it took me 8 months to get back on a bike. That first ride was only a few hundred metres but despite its brevity I was tired and breathless afterwards. Quite chuffed about it though, as you can probably tell from this photo...
> 
> View attachment 635295


Is that a £1 coin on the cobbles, to your left?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that a £1 coin on the cobbles, to your left?


What were you doing looking down there! 

I ignored a 5p coin on the road on my last ride. I normally pick up coins***, but I was halfway up a ramp on my singlespeed bike and I would have struggled to get going again! 


*** "_Many a mickle makes a muckle_"


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> What were you doing looking down there!
> 
> I ignored a 5p coin on the road on my last ride. I normally pick up coins***, but I was halfway up a ramp on my singlespeed bike and I would have struggled to get going again!
> 
> ...


It were grass on cobbles that has me looking.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It were grass on cobbles that has me looking.


Looks more like a bit of chewing gum?


Morning. A dry morning for us. Showers due to arrive in the afternoon so I better get out soon.


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks, its bright and sunny and I may have time for a bimble, no club tonight, most of them are in Blackpool.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2022)

I am back. Managed a 5k jog which didn't feel too bad this morning. The bath has run so I am off for a nice steep.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2022)

Morning. Dry and bright here. 2 deg and feels like 1 deg. Might be another nice day here. 

And believe it or not, we are very nearly half way through March for goodness sake 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Got to get out in the garden today and knock the lawns into shape. They need edging and cutting. Only a couple of weeks until we go away.


----------



## Paulus (14 Mar 2022)

Good morning all. 
A bright but chilly start to the day here. 
Failed again at wordle 
All the usual stuff to do today, plus I will get out on the bike later for a while to keep the legs ticking over. 
I have a cooked chicken that needs to be used up, so chicken curry for dinner today 
There's a couple of things on the telly I need to catch up on, the BAFTA's isn't one of them. Peaky Blinders is. Granchester was quite good. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, bright and breezy here.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2022)

Hey, hey, hey it's a beautiful day.........

Good morning.  6⁰C. Summer bike today 

I have just remembered this little story. I wish I'd had a video camera, front and rear. Close pass of the year. Last Monday buddy and I were on the A59 Liverpool Road, busy, for ½ mile. Approaching traffic lights and wanting to turn right, we shoulder checked and moved in to the right filter lane. We were aware of a motorcycle. We were riding two abreast, lights changed and we continued through without needing to slow, as we straightened up following our turn.............

...........the motorcyclist drove between us.  

I mean WTF!!!


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Everything is down to the PC brigade these days.


Sorry to disappoint you but it’s nothing about being PC , it’s just about being accurate about what the award is for . Plenty of foreign films are in English 😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Mar 2022)

Morning all . It’s a lovely sunny start to the day in tropical Coventry 😀 and I should be thinking about going for a walk or a cycle.
But I did end up sailing yesterday after all, so today I am walking like spotty dog out of the woodentops 😂😂😀


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  bright and not windy, will be out for a spin later [for some reason the letter 'p' is sticking/not working on my laptop unless i press extra hard...i just wrote out for a sin ]


12boy said:


> Hey Chief....here are a coupla pics of cold frames I made some years ago out of 8x4 3/8 inch plywood reinforced along the edges with 1x2s. Also used 6 mil plastic sheeting with another 8 ' 1x2 for the cover with Bulldog clips holding the plastic on at the high end. That way I could flip the cover back with the 1x2 holding it down in the front. I had a cheap clamp light for each frame with an incandescent 100 watt bulb. I mostly used these to keep potted plants alive through the fall when we have many warmer days mixed with -7C nights. Mrs 12 loves to have 30-40 pots of flowers and herbs and she can keep them going another month or two. Being able to flip the cover off makes watering a lot easier. BTW theyare bolted together so the for can be disassembled for transport or storage.
> Be well and safe.


Excellent! bodgers of the world unite!  im waiting for my saw to arrive and i shall begin, i will endeavour not to cut my thumb off or knock myself out with a backward hammer stroke and end up in A+ E [much as i love nurses].
Heres my timber selection, like the expert elephant carver who was asked how he carved elephants who said "i remove the parts that dont look like an elephant".....i shall remove the parts that dont look like a cold frame [hopefully]


----------



## GM (14 Mar 2022)

Morning all... I got rudely woken at 7o/c by a ping text telling me to top up my household bill account, I would never have remembered otherwise.
A trip to the skip/recycling centre lunchtime, more rubbish to get rid of seems to be the highlight of the day.

Wordle in 3

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Dry and bright here. 2 deg and feels like 1 deg. Might be another nice day here.
> 
> And believe it or not, we are very nearly half way through March for goodness sake
> 
> Stay safe peeps.


Just think, March '94 gave us three foot of snow. 
And that was the second half of the month.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but it’s nothing about being PC , it’s just about being accurate about what the award is for . Plenty of foreign films are in English 😀




I did say everything, not one thing specifically


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2022)

Anyhoo. Dishes done. Vacuuming done. Bedding done. I have been a busy bee again. I must be careful not to overdo it.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2022)

I am still not looking at jeans. I have seen a nice blouse or 3 though


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2022)

Nice on the dunes this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I am still not looking at jeans. I have seen a nice blouse or 3 though


I ordered compression tights and t shirts earlier. Ooops.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Anyhoo. Dishes done. Vacuuming done. Bedding done. I have been a busy bee again. I must be careful not to overdo it.


You need a lie down after all that, possibly a nap as well followed by "elevenses".


----------



## gavroche (14 Mar 2022)

Salut tout le monde.
I decided to take my Specialized Roubaix to the LBS this morning to have the head set seen to so off I went, bike on one side and Molly on the other for a 2 kms walk to the shop. I got there at 9.45 but it was closed so I thought they might open at 10.00 so I sat down by the beach for 10 minutes and then went back , only to read on the sign on the wall that they are closed on Mondays. 
Guess where I will be going again in the morning? Nice walk for Molly though and this time, she will have a nice run on the beach on the way back.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You need a lie down after all that, possibly a nap as well followed by "elevenses".




I know. I even managed to put clean bedding on the bed. That's no mean feat


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2022)

It's a gorgeous day here. Blue skies and sunshine. Lots of warmth coming through the windows 

See. It doesnt always rain in Wales


----------



## The Jogger (14 Mar 2022)

So the sun doesn't always shine in Spain, we obviously lent it to Wales ☀️😂 We have rain forecast most of the week. 

Just back from the gym, received a call from an online enquiry I made while I was feeling brave over the weekend. It's to discuss an insurance funeral plan, as things are done veery different over here. I don't believe I did this, so next Tuesday appointment at the casa. Brave for a hypochondriac, I tell ya 😂😂


----------



## numbnuts (14 Mar 2022)

I've been shopping, got in just before the  started
No self raising flour in Sainsburys......well not now, I took the last two


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I know. I even managed to put clean bedding on the bed. That's no mean feat


You've made yer bed, you can lie on it now.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And believe it or not, we are very nearly half way through March for goodness sake


I was thinking that last night. I was still feeling in winter mode until the weekend when I had my first inklings of spring.

My lumpy little singlespeed ride on Saturday woke me up from hibernation and I only had the heating on part-time yesterday. (This relatively poorly insulated house doesn't hold the heat well so the heating tends to be used late September to March.)



The Jogger said:


> So the sun doesn't always shine in Spain, we obviously lent it to Wales ☀️😂 We have rain forecast most of the week.


I was on my annual mid-March cycling holiday on the Costa Blanca one year and overheard 2 other cyclists chatting while we were at the evening buffet at the hotel...

Cyclist #1: _Hi John! What are you doing here with us - I thought you preferred Mallorca? _

(Irate) Cyclist #2: _Mallorca? *MALLORCA*... Don't mention effing Mallorca to me!!! We went as usual last year and were out in the mountains when we got caught up in a freak blizzard. We were all in summer kit. Several riders ended up in hospital with bloody hyperthermia hypOthermia. It snowed for the whole week. Last time I go to Mallorca in March!!! _


----------



## rustybolts (14 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that a £1 coin on the cobbles, to your left?


he is gone back to look !


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> he is gone back to look !




He is such a tightwad


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2022)

Its a glorious spring day, bright, sunny with a bit of a breeze and its not to cold, I've been for a bimble, 25 miles riding my Brinklow loop, I was still on the winter bike, my fixed, and still in winter kit but it won't be long and the summer bike can come out of hibernation. A thoroughly enjoyable couple of hours out on my bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2022)

First spits of rain have arrived. Hopefully manage another walk though. I did think about a bimble before lunch but the legs aren’t really up to running and cycling on the same day any more.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> he is gone back to look !


He'll not be up yet, you're in with a chance of beating him to the spot.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Its a glorious spring day, bright, sunny with a breeze and its not to cold, I've been for a bimble, 25 miles riding my Brinklow loop, I was still on the winter bike, my fixed, and still in winter kit but it won't be long and the summer bike can come out of hibernation. A thoroughly enjoyable couple of hours out on my bike.
> 
> 
> View attachment 635341



To be honest Dave whilst I was out this morning on my winter contraption I was thinking why am I not on the "summer / good" bike. Roads were dry, mud free etc so would have been ok.

I tend to do it by months though, summer April until end of September, winter October to end of March, regardless of the actual weather!!


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Anyhoo. Dishes done. Vacuuming done. Bedding done. I have been a busy bee again. I must be careful not to overdo it.



I've stripped our beds and done two lots of washing, as well as getting out on my bike, I've also been a busy bee. Doctors this afternoon, I've got to see the nurse and have my blood pressure checked, last time they couldn't get a true reading and I had to do my own and take down the surgery.


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> To be honest Dave whilst I was out this morning on my winter contraption I was thinking why am I not on the "summer / good" bike. Roads were dry, mud free etc so would have been ok.
> 
> I tend to do it by months though, summer April until end of September, winter October to end of March, regardless of the actual weather!!



I usually switch to the winter bike at the end of October when the clocks change and switch to my summer bike end of March when the clocks change


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Mar 2022)

Up early for me this morning so I decided to go for a ride at about 9:30

got my bike out and it felt funny wheeling it out of the shed
Yup - flat back tyre

gave the tyre a good looking at and found a small hole/slit with a sharp stone in it
CLEARLY that was the problem - no other signs of anything
so I took the inner tube out and blew it up then left it while I had a cuppa
all was fine - stayed inflated - so I assumed that the goo inside has self sealed it and now that the stone was out it wouldn;t automatically get re-opened again
so I put it all back together and blew it up to full pressure
I had other things to do so I decided to go to some DIY shops and get 'stuff' mainly trunking for the wires from some new solar powered outside lights.
got back and the damn tyre was flat again
in fact even flatter!

so I did it properly - bucket of water and all that - and found a teeny tiny thorn hole - took a while to get the damn thing out of the tyre

looking at the tread it is probabluy more susceptible now due to thinner rubber as the tyre has got worn down a bit


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2022)

Meat feast pizza and fries today


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I usually switch to the winter bike at the end of October when the clocks change and switch to my summer bike end of March when the clocks change


That is similar to what I do. I am still riding my singlespeed bike but my pal on the ride on Saturday asked why I wasn't on my best bike. I didn't really have a good answer! 

If I had been on the Cannondale I would have chosen a longer/harder route. 

I enjoyed that ride so I think I will do another similar one in a day or two. I have thought up a route variation which I could cope with on singlespeed... 

Instead of continuing up the Cragg Vale climb and coming back via Littleborough, I could turn left just as I get to the moor, and take lanes over the hilltops then drop down into Sowerby Bridge. I could return to Hebden Bridge from there on the resurfaced Rochdale canal towpath/Calder Valley Cycleway, and have coffee and cake with my Hebden Bridge pal. Afterwards I could come home on the road or the towpath. 

The sun is shining. I think I will go out and do my slightly extended Metro loop now.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2022)

Has anybody missed me ??
No, thought not......story of my life.
Phone packed in last week. Tried all the google ideas with no success.
Took it to a repair shop today to find out it was a software problem. He was able to download a fix and bingo..... I am back on line .


----------



## 12boy (14 Mar 2022)

Looks like you have the parts, Chief.
Feel I need to utter a few words of praise for small dogs, especially terriers and most especially Rat Terriers. Rat Terriers were once known as Fiests. These scrappy little guys were once kept on most farms in the US to control rats and have, I understand, Manchester Terriers, Fox terrier, Beagles and Whippets in their lineage. They are currently favored for hunting, scent dogs by law enforcement, agility trials and pets. Frequently confused with the doughty Jack Russell terrier, they are usually longer in the leg and deep chested and of a more mellow disposition. Mine is fading fast, but when younger she was almost catlike in her penchant for sitting on the back of chaurs and couches. I once had a Weimaraner, about 85 lean pounds, and certainly appreciate bigger pooches as well. Being an old man now, taking care of a small dog, especially providing the exercise she needs, and when travelling by car, is much easier than wrangling an 85 pound dog. Having said all this, I must agree with Mark Twain who said outside of a dog a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it is too hard to read. Regardless of breed, I surely love dogs.
Be well and safe.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> *Has anybody missed me ??*
> No, thought not......story of my life.
> Phone packed in last week. Tried all the google ideas with no success.
> Took it to a repair shop today to find out it was a software problem. He was able to download a fix and bingo..... I am back on line .



Have you been away?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Mar 2022)

Enjoyed a sunny and very springsome little ride this morning. 
Been googling for some bits and pieces of kit this afternoon, have discovered that Decathlon is now selling some very tasty brands that I haven’t noticed it selling before, eg. Velo Vixen and Velo Shutt Rapide, also that John Lewis sells cycling kit from Le Col and Rapha. Have now ordered some Le Col shorts from them, for £65 less than they are selling on the Le Col website.


----------



## Paulus (14 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Has anybody missed me ??
> No, thought not......story of my life.
> Phone packed in last week. Tried all the google ideas with no success.
> Took it to a repair shop today to find out it was a software problem. He was able to download a fix and bingo..... I am back on line .


Welcome back.


----------



## Sterlo (14 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Has anybody missed me ??
> No, thought not......story of my life.
> Phone packed in last week. Tried all the google ideas with no success.
> Took it to a repair shop today to find out it was a software problem. He was able to download a fix and bingo..... I am back on line .


Who are you again?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Mar 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Who are you again?


Beat me to it! 

Gentle stroll done and feet up now with a coffee.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Who are you again?


Errhhh......not sure to be honest


----------



## Sterlo (14 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Errhhh......not sure to be honest


You are @Dave7 and I claim my £10 (used to be £5 but that's inflation).


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2022)

I've been to the doctors and had my blood pressure checked, 130/76, they're happy with that, picked up my prescription from the chemist on the way back, I've also been out in the garden, the lawns have been edged, they're too wet to cut yet so they had a tidy up.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2022)

We both had our bloods taken last week.
MrsD has been notified they are giving her Folic Acid (iron) tablets.
I have been told the Doctor needs to speak to me........a bit worrying tbh.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Mar 2022)

There is a 4 part series starting tonight........called Holding.
I don't watch a lot of tv but this looks quite good.
ITV at 2100.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have been told the Doctor needs to speak to me........a bit worrying tbh.


Yikes - good luck!

Re my Mallorca cyclist tale: hypOthermia, not hypErthermia!

I picked up a Metro this afternoon (as usual for a weekday), but I just discovered that the Metro website has been updated to include the crosswords and that means that I no longer need to go out and get the paper. I could just use the website now but it is nicer doing crosswords on paper than on a screen, and it gets me out of the house when I sometimes wouldn't otherwise bother. I think I'll stick to my weekday ritual, but have the website for backup if the papers have all gone by the time I get to the station.

Other exciting news... I tested my phone camera on the Aldi sign on the way home!






Great, eh? 

No, the exciting news is that I had worked out how to use the wide angle lens. The above picture taken was using the normal lens.

And the one below was taken using the wide angle lens...






That could come in very handy. I have only had the phone a few weeks and had already had times where I couldn't get far enough away from the subject of a photo to get it all in.

As you can see, we had lovely blue skies here this afternoon. Still slightly chilly though. In the end I had decided not to bother getting my bike out for a short ride. I just went for a short stroll instead. Nearly spring now!


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2022)

From my facebook page.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We both had our bloods taken last week.
> MrsD has been notified they are giving her Folic Acid (iron) tablets.
> I have been told the Doctor needs to speak to me........a bit worrying tbh.




Hope everything is ok Dave.


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2022)

Been a real Spring like feel in the air today.
I've edged and but all the lawns, thinned out my strawberry plants, planted 2nd lot of spuds and spread a bit of grass seed on a few lawn bald patches.
Had lunch and watched Austin Powers Goldmember 
Afternoon nap partaken of and now about to have sausage n' mash for dinner.
It's been a good day.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2022)

What a gorgeous day here. I admit to falling asleep for an hour


----------



## Paulus (14 Mar 2022)

No afternoon napping for me. 
Second dog walk, out on the bike, a spot of fettling on my Audax bike, and then took the tops off of the radiators to give them a decent clean inside. The amount of dust and grottyness they collect is quite amazing. Then, cooked myself a chicken curry with the leftover chicken. 
Now, settling down to listen to the football on the radio this evening. 
Another busy day in paradise 😁


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Has anybody missed me ??
> No, thought not......story of my life.
> Phone packed in last week. Tried all the google ideas with no success.
> Took it to a repair shop today to find out it was a software problem. He was able to download a fix and bingo..... I am back on line .


I thought you were being quiet following the blood's being taken. I didn't tag you to avoid putting any pressure on you to feel you had to answer.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Beat me to it!
> 
> Gentle stroll done and feet up now with a coffee.


Why do your feet need a coffee?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2022)

I decided to say nothing till I was sure but our village was on the telly tonight. Canal Boat Diaries with Robbie Cumming. It's an interesting programme but if you only fancy seeing my patch start at 13:40, Johnson's Hillocks Locks through to the western edge of Blackburn is my bit. The model village he stops at is where I live.

Canal Boat Diaries, Series 3: 1. Wigan to Burnley: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0015f6v via @bbciplayer

I know the section from Wigan to Blackburn very well as I ride it often.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Mar 2022)

Good evening each, ( Beryl Reid, IIRC ) 
A warm and sunny day, ventured a bit further afield and ended up running 10K. I stopped for a brief natter with Pete, one of the guys I know through running. He was telling me he runs 5k three times a week, very respectable for an 88 year old 😎
Mrs Tenkaykev spoke with our daughter this evening, it seems like we're doing Vogrie parkrun on Saturday, it seems like we have a full calendar of eating out, watching the Rugby and catching up with friends and acquaintances. I'll probably need a holiday to get over the holiday when we get back!


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2022)

Our row is just right of centre.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Our row is just right of centre.
> View attachment 635408


Why are they attacking the gas main?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Our row is just right of centre.
> View attachment 635408




Are all the gardens open to each other? No fences?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why are they attacking the gas main?


Water main with a slight leak. It was filmed last summer at about 2.00pm judging by the angle of the sun.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Are all the gardens open to each other? No fences?


On our terrace yes but not the cottages in the village square.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2022)

I just cropped my ALDI sign photos to see what they look like not zoomed out...

Normal lens:




Wide angle lens:




I am pretty impressed by those pictures considering they were quickly snapped with a handheld phone camera. I didn't change any settings or even focus on the sign, just switched between the 2 lenses.

A reminder of how bad my old phone camera was (I have cropped this photo to the same size. Lighting conditions were almost as bright.):






I will cycle back out there on a sunny day later in the year and take a similar picture with my new phone. I'll post the 2 pictures for comparison.

I can't see me using my dedicated Canon compact camera much now, and as for my old Olympus and Kodak cameras...


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2022)

Morning. Wordle done and coffee finished. It’s a chilly start. Not much above freezing but dry so good for a walk soon. I’ll see how the legs feel once I get moving and decide whether to stick to the flat or go up the hill.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2022)

Good Day. A beautiful morning is dawning here in Lancashire. It's a granddaughter day so I'll begin preparing for her shortly.

I tweaked something in my back recently, probably just slept in an awkward position and it's getting steadily worse. Very uncomfortable.

Yesterday's ride didn't happen as I found an issue with the valves on my Cervelo and the Kinesis was already at the LBS for servicing. Long and the short of it is the apprentice installed the valve bodies incorrectly after putting in new tape and sealant. Unhappy with that but I did get a lot of allotment work done.

I must crack on..........


----------



## Paulus (15 Mar 2022)

Morning all, wordle done in 3
I've been awake since 04.45 for some reason. 
Many things to do, just working out what order to do them.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks, nothing planned for today, our friend has tweaked her back and won't be round, we may nip into town later just to get my Good lady out, she has'nt been out the house since Thursday, I might do some house work and gardening later.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2022)

Morning. -1 here and very frosty but dry and might be yet another nice day the sun shows it's face. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## The Jogger (15 Mar 2022)

Morning, rain again here in not so sunny Spain. I'll drive the 5 min walk to the gym today and then chip in with the housework 🙄


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2022)

Morning all. A beautiful but cold day. Quite frosty 1st thing.
Our son (the chef) and his partner arrived yesterday armed with a joint of sirloin, potatoes and veg. He made us a very enjoyable meal.
Shortly I will..........
Go for the aunties pension
Go to collect our prescriptions
Take money to aunty
Get bird food for the feeders
And THEN......I have the dreaded phone call from the Doctor (bricking it tbh)


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2022)

The Jogger said:


> Morning, rain again here in not so sunny Spain. I'll drive the 5 min walk to the gym today and then chip in with the housework 🙄


Hi Jogger. Where abouts in Spain are you ..... if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

At last! The weather is good enough for the valet to do our caravan. Meeting him at the storage yard at 10am.
I'll go over all the van systems while he's there just to make sure everything is OK for our big round trip next month.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, grey and blustery here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Mar 2022)

Morning folks,
Sunny here in Dorset, black bin is out and we'll be heading up for our organised walk a bit later. I might pop up the road a bit earlier and get a trim if there's no queue in the barbers. Then it's back to pack as we set of early tomorrow. Having said that, Mrs Tenkaykev has a packing list, I know what I need to take and can pack small and light in a matter of minutes.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️☀️


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. A beautiful but cold day. Quite frosty 1st thing.
> Our son (the chef) and his partner arrived yesterday armed with a joint of sirloin, potatoes and veg. He made us a very enjoyable meal.
> Shortly I will..........
> Go for the aunties pension
> ...




Fingers crossed Dave. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2022)

Morning again.  Not long back from a hilly 6.2 mile walk. Quite chilly but pleasant here and is supposed to remain dry all day. 

Nearly porridge time.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2022)

I somehow managed to set fire to my vacuum cleaner. A stray member must have been sucked up into the dust bag. Luckily I got the vacuum outside toot sweet and managed to open it up and pull the dust bag and filter out. I don't think the cleaner itself is damaged.

And then, we need to get a drainage specialist in to repair the drainage pipe to the septic tank, so that's money we will have to spend. 

What next I wonder.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I somehow managed to set fire to my vacuum cleaner. A stray member must have been sucked up into the dust bag.


Not anyone from on here hopefully!  Sorry, I just love your typos. Hope it has survived though.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not anyone from on here hopefully!  Sorry, I just love your typos. Hope it has survived though.


Ppffssss


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not anyone from on here hopefully!  Sorry, I just love your typos. Hope it has survived though.




Witch. I think it will be OK.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2022)

I have no idea if my vacuum cleaner is still working. I only have 1 dust bag left and no filters, so just ordered more. I will be well miffed if it doesn't work after buying them


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not anyone from on here hopefully!  Sorry, I just love your typos. Hope it has survived though.


A person wasn't the first thing which came in to my mind!


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2022)

Sparkly caravan all ready to go.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A person wasn't the first thing which came in to my mind!


I was definitely thinking of male members but not male forum members! 

But got distracted thinking about _*this eye-watering story*_!!!


----------



## gavroche (15 Mar 2022)

Good morning all ( just) .
I took my bike to my LBS earlier and , as I expected, I need a brand new headset. Apparently, there was a recall on my bike of this model as the headset was prone to failure. Never had a call from Specialized about it though. Anyway, I will be getting it back on Saturday.
Lovely day today so might take my Trek for a ride this afternoon. 
Have a lovely day every one.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was definitely thinking of male members but not male forum members!
> 
> But got distracted thinking about _*this eye-watering story*_!!!


Anyone on here?


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2022)

I have to stay in as my tyres are coming, so I made some mince pies, 
I make them quite quick now and eat then even faster


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anyone on here?


Ouch! 



ColinJ said:


> I watched a manager in my department absent-mindedly poking a finger through the grille over a large cooling fan at the back of a rack of electrical equipment once. (He _didn't_ get away with it - he yelped in pain as the fan took his fingernail off!)



Why do men poke parts into things that they should NOT be poked into!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do men poke parts into things that they should NOT be poked into!




No comment. Nope. Not a chance in hell.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2022)

Bacon, egg and sausage today I think


----------



## Sterlo (15 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Bacon, egg and sausage today I think


 Great, what time do you want me there?


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I have to stay in as my tyres are coming, so I made some mince pies,
> I make them quite quick now and eat then even faster


 
Email “your parcel will not be delivered today due to technical reasons”


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Bacon, egg and sausage today I think


WHAT no chips


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> WHAT no chips


SHould be fried potatoes - or potato cakes
and beans

preferably also mushrooms

and maybe tinned tomatoes

leave off the egg for me


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> SHould be fried potatoes - or potato cakes
> and beans
> 
> preferably also mushrooms
> ...


I only eat eggs occasionally. I don’t know if it’s my imagination, but I’m sure they sometimes make me feel a bit queasy.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I only eat eggs occasionally. I don’t know if it’s my imagination, but I’m sure they sometimes make me feel a bit queasy.


The are nice when used to make a cake - or doesn't that count????


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2022)

The sun is shining. It is 13:45. Maybe I should get up, have something to eat. Do something... 

I think the winter, Covid, Ukraine and so on have taken their toll. Really nice cycling conditions but I am struggling to motivate myself to go out for even 20 minutes.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The sun is shining. It is 13:45. Maybe I should get up, have something to eat. Do something...
> 
> I think the winter, Covid, Ukraine and so on have taken their toll. Really nice cycling conditions but I am struggling to motivate myself to go out for even 20 minutes.


Yep. It’s felt like living in some sort of mad limbo for the last 2 years. Sadly, I can’t see much improvement for a while.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I somehow managed to set fire to my vacuum cleaner. * A stray member must have been sucked up into the dust bag*. Luckily I got the vacuum outside toot sweet and managed to open it up and pull the dust bag and filter out. I don't think the cleaner itself is damaged.
> 
> And then, we need to get a drainage specialist in to repair the drainage pipe to the septic tank, so that's money we will have to spend.
> 
> What next I wonder.



Congratulations! that has got to be the best typo ever!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2022)

Not much enthusiasm but I know even a quick trip to the shops and to pick up a paper will help so I will force myself to do it. 

When I get back I am going to start working on a list of things to do... 

I have multiple bike jobs to tackle/arrange for bike shops to tackle. 

I want to finish game #1 so I can start writing games #2 and #3. They are actually more likely to be successful since both are interesting and novel variations on popular types (jigsaws and wordfit). 

I want to learn bass, guitar and piano. Also to get to grips with the incredibly powerful but complicated music software that I own. 

Lots to do. Just some serious mojo locating work to do first! 

I am off out... See ya later!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Congratulations! that has got to be the best typo ever!




I am rather famous for them, especially on Facebook as Mo will gladly tell you . Predictive text sucks


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I am rather famous for them, especially on Facebook as Mo will gladly tell you . Predictive text sucks


Probably better than your vacuum cleaner currently does!


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably better than your vacuum cleaner currently does!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably better than your vacuum cleaner currently does!




Dam right there girl


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 635462




Shut it you


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> SHould be fried potatoes - or potato cakes
> and beans
> 
> preferably also mushrooms
> ...


So we're talking breakfast here but only fresh tomatoes for me.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably better than your vacuum cleaner currently does!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea if my vacuum cleaner is still working. I only have 1 dust bag left and no filters, so just ordered more. I will be well miffed if it doesn't work after buying them


Have you tried the button? The one which says on/off........


----------



## PaulSB (15 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam right there girl


Could I mention it's damn ..........just saying.........predictive text and all that...........


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was definitely thinking of male members but not male forum members!
> 
> But got distracted thinking about _*this eye-watering story*_!!!





classic33 said:


> Anyone on here?



All competing for dawin awards


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2022)

We had a very pleasant couple of hours in town, some shopping and a nice lunch in the museum cafe, jacket spuds. On the way back we stopped at the little shop in New Union Street for a gossip with our friend who helps run it.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I only eat eggs occasionally. I don’t know if it’s my imagination, but I’m sure they sometimes make me feel a bit queasy.


I bought 6 eggs from Aldi. My son had 2 of them today and both were double yolkers.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I bought 6 eggs from Aldi. My son had 2 of them today and both were double yolkers.


No longer sold by the half dozen!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2022)

Well the Doctor phoned. Don't know how a blood sample shows this but she wants to check for bowel cancer so is arranging further tests......some anomalies with the liver apparently.
We shall see.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Mar 2022)

Ride done
Wordle done - in 3 after some thinking (just in case - I can;t remember the word so that isn't a clue!!!!)
(I was accused of giving a clue on another thread a few weeks ago under similar circumstances - had no idea!!!)
Last of the solar powered floodlights put in the side passageway - seem to work really well - may get some more to replace thepowerful halogen ones we currently have

Now having a cuppa before deciding whether to go shopping or mow the grass

busy day!


----------



## Dave7 (15 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> No longer sold by the half dozen!


6 of one, half a dozen of the other


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Mar 2022)

I’ve been feeling very unsettled these days, the war, covid, the economy, the difficulty in getting any sort of healthcare appointments, all news seems to be bad news. 
I have to say I’m mightily relieved to hear this afternoon that our mask wearing laws are staying in place for at least another couple of weeks, with the current infection rates it would have been madness to scrap them.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well the Doctor phoned. Don't know how a blood sample shows this but she wants to check for bowel cancer so is arranging further tests......some anomalies with the liver apparently.
> We shall see.



oops! I have had that happen to me. A couple of worrying weeks, whilst repeat/further tests done, all turned out to be a false alarm. Hopefully, same is true for you. Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2022)

I am going to sulk if you lot don't stop picking on me


----------



## Sterlo (15 Mar 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I’ve been feeling very unsettled these days, the war, covid, the economy, the difficulty in getting any sort of healthcare appointments, all news seems to be bad news.
> I have to say I’m mightily relieved to hear this afternoon that our mask wearing laws are staying in place for at least another couple of weeks, with the current infection rates it would have been madness to scrap them.


I'm still wearing a mask and will be for the foreseeable future. My parents are both old and I'm not risking catching it and passing on to them. I don't care what anyone else thinks or the strange looks some people give me (I've been used to that for years anyway).


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well the Doctor phoned. Don't know how a blood sample shows this but she wants to check for bowel cancer so is arranging further tests......some anomalies with the liver apparently.
> We shall see.


Best of luck with the tests.
Don't think the Worst either.


----------



## rustybolts (15 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> Good morning all ( just) .
> I took my bike to my LBS earlier and , as I expected, I need a brand new headset. Apparently, there was a recall on my bike of this model as the headset was prone to failure. Never had a call from Specialized about it though. Anyway, I will be getting it back on Saturday.
> Lovely day today so might take my Trek for a ride this afternoon.
> Have a lovely day every one.


Was this the Specialized Roubaix model of about 4 years ago ? I discovered the recall by accident on the web , 
got it done for free ( think it was T2 ) stamped on the new headset collar pinch bolt. Bike had 3 choices of headset shock absorbing with 3 different colour coded springs. The bike shop in UK I bought it from never informed me either . I hated the bike ( was the heavy Tiagra version ) and got rid of it quickly at a loss. First and last Specailized . The Rockshoc system was pretty useless I thought


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2022)

*Todays Test*





Answers under spoilers.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> *Todays Test*
> View attachment 635472
> 
> Answers under spoilers.





Spoiler: Spolier



79


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2022)

Spoiler: Say what you see


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No comment. Nope. Not a chance in hell.


Oh come on please. After all you are the one that hoovered up a member . 😀😀😀😂.

My friend is a A&E consultant and he has had a couple of cases of men hoovering up their own member by ‘accident’ but never a women hoovering up a member . 😂😂😂😀


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Spoiler: Spolier
> 
> 
> 
> 79


Got it.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Got it.


Your welcome, I don't want it!


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2022)

Today, I am exactly the same age as my Mum was when she died. 
It's something that's been on my mind for a while now. I'll be glad when/if I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Mar 2022)

My front tyres did come, didn't even knock on the door, I went out to my store cupboard which is just outside the front door and there they were, if I hadn't gone out they would have been there all night 
Just got to wait for the rear one to come now


----------



## gavroche (15 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Was this the Specialized Roubaix model of about 4 years ago ? I discovered the recall by accident on the web ,
> got it done for free ( think it was T2 ) stamped on the new headset collar pinch bolt. Bike had 3 choices of headset shock absorbing with 3 different colour coded springs. The bike shop in UK I bought it from never informed me either . I hated the bike ( was the heavy Tiagra version ) and got rid of it quickly at a loss. First and last Specailized . The Rockshoc system was pretty useless I thought


It is the 2017 model. The shop I got it from have been taken over now and pleased about that too. Their after sales service was rubbish. Apart from that, I like the bike and planning to use it for the C2C in July.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2022)

I _did_ enjoy my little ride to get the Metro. I added the col de Morrisons' car park to get an extra km in! 

After turning and heading back I noticed that the nearby Harry Ingham Cycles premises had been put up for sale and is now sold, STC. Covid closed the shop 2 years ago and it never reopened. That was sad to see. I hope that Harry managed to avoid Covid and is still around to enjoy a few more years yet. (He had kept his shop open part-time hours long after he reached retirement age.)

I decided not to bother shopping this afternoon - I am going to stroll down to Aldi later to pick up some supplies.


----------



## The Jogger (15 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hi Jogger. Where abouts in Spain are you ..... if you don't mind me asking.


Hi Dave
I'm in a village above Estepona in the mountains, do you know that part?


----------



## GM (15 Mar 2022)

The Jogger said:


> Hi Dave
> I'm in a village above Estepona in the mountains, do you know that part?



Hi Jogger that's a lovely part of spain, we had a great holiday in Montejaque several years ago. Loved the mountains looking out for the Griffon Vultures on our walks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Mar 2022)

Tonight’s dinner was a concoction of what needed using up from the fridge before we head off to Edinburgh via Nottinghamshire in the morning. I’ve also been acclimatising myself to our visit as I’ve just had a dark chocolate Tunnocks bar washed down with a generous glass of single malt. Cheers! 🥃


----------



## Chislenko (15 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Tonight’s dinner was a concoction of what needed using up from the fridge before we head off to Edinburgh via Nottinghamshire in the morning. I’ve also been acclimatising myself to our visit as I’ve just had a dark chocolate Tunnocks bar washed down with a generous glass of single malt. Cheers! 🥃



Bring back loads of tablet!

Love the stuff but probably not great for your teeth!


----------



## rustybolts (15 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Spoiler: Say what you see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from 79 to 69 behold ! there was a light


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> from 79 to 69 behold ! there was a light


You looking at the right post?


----------



## Paulus (16 Mar 2022)

Good morning all. 
Failed at wordle again. Too many choices.
It's a cloudy start to the day, rain is forecast for later. I got the grass cut yesterday afternoon as it was nice and sunny. 
One of my cats has pulled an all nighter. She was out in the garden late last night hunting worms and moths and refused to come in.
All the usual stuff to do, plus a bimble on the bike to the local grocers for some essentials. 
It is time to start sowing the tomato and pepper seeds in the propagator to start this years crop off. I've also got various Dahlia, sweet pea and geranium varieties to start off as well. The growing season is almost upon us.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, it was light when I got up to unlock for the carer, nothing planned for today, got the wordle in three, by the second attempt I'd got all the letters and just had to figure out the order.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2022)

The Jogger said:


> Hi Dave
> I'm in a village above Estepona in the mountains, do you know that part?


No, its not an area I am familiar with. I googled and it looks nice.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2022)

Good Day. Weather doesn't look too exciting, very bland. I've had a terrible sleep so may have to snooze later. MOT today so I need to drop the car off and stroll home.

I do despair sometimes. One of the most offensive posts I've seen on CC has been made about Drago in the What's Happened to What's His Name" thread. I'm utterly disgusted by what I've seen there.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2022)

Morning. Dull and overcast here. 6 deg apparently. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, a damp start here.
Perhaps some hopeful news starting to emerge from Ukraine and also Iran.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2022)

Morning. I am late. I’ve been trying to go to bed earlier but it isn’t working. Just toss and turn until the early hours. I nearly got up at 5 but decided to turn over one last time and nodded off.

Even although I got a lot of the letters in Wordle, buggered if I could get them in the correct order until the final guess. 

It’s been drizzling here. Just finished my coffee so better have a wander. Just the 4 mile river trail I think and put the green bin out when I get back.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, a damp start here.
> Perhaps some hopeful news starting to emerge from Ukraine and also Iran.


Oh, I do hope so. The world really needs some good news for a change.


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple first thing to pick up MrsD's replacement Samsung tablet.
Will nip into LIDL for a top up shop and might drop into the Aggi for lunch.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good Day. Weather doesn't look too exciting, very bland. I've had a terrible sleep so may have to snooze later. MOT today so I need to drop the car off and stroll home.
> 
> I do despair sometimes. One of the most offensive posts I've seen on CC has been made about Drago in the What's Happened to What's His Name" thread. I'm utterly disgusted by what I've seen there.


I am finding it bizarre how so many people have spent so much time discussing it to be honest. Some weird people in here…..not in here of course, apart from weird in a nice way


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I am late. I’ve been trying to go to bed earlier but it isn’t working. Just toss and turn until the early hours. I nearly got up at 5 but decided to turn over one last time and nodded off.
> 
> Even although I got a lot of the letters in Wordle, buggered if I could get them in the correct order until the final guess.
> 
> It’s been drizzling here. Just finished my coffee so better have a wander. Just the 4 mile river trail I think and put the green bin out when I get back.


I've got four in line two but damned if I can see which way to go next. So many options. I'm trying to think of a sacrificial word to eliminate as many as possible..........and I never do that!!! 🤣


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am finding it bizarre how so many people have spent so much time discussing it to be honest. Some weird people in here…..not in here of course, apart from weird in a nice way


Correct. We are the nicest bunch of the weirdest people you could wish to meet.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've got four in line two but damned if I can see which way to go next. So many options. I'm trying to think of a sacrificial word to eliminate as many as possible..........and I never do that!!! 🤣



I had all the letters by the second attempt and just took a guess for the third attempt and got it right. It helped that I tried a different start word this morning.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Correct. We are the nicest bunch of the weirdest people you could wish to meet.



They say theres nowt as strange as folk, I read the post and just thought it was a poor attempt at humour.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  i do some painting then gardening and ebaying for sundries and repeat. Im wondering what the weathers going to do.....is it a warm spring arriving or a foot of snow  Have been getting seeds from 'premier seeds direct' on ebay-they are good value compared to the big name suppliers like Suttons, dread to the think of the costs for all those pretty packets...a pretty packet i suppose


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Mar 2022)

The Jogger said:


> Hi Dave
> I'm in a village above* Estepona *in the mountains, do you know that part?



Worked (sorry for using that word) in Gibraltar quite a lot, and, spent many a pleasant and enjoyable weekend in Estepona, and inland from there.

Have been back since retirement, a few times, in our Motorhome


----------



## PaulSB (16 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> They say theres nowt as strange as folk, I read the post and just thought it was a poor attempt at humour.


Yes, I agree Dave it's a very poor attempt at humour and in normal times I'd think nothing more. Perhaps I'm overreacting but earlier I'd watched the video below and it's just ripped me up completely. All I can see is my little granddaughter and I have the most appalling thoughts of what little ones are experiencing. It really has broken me.

BBC News - Five times Ukrainian refugees were met with kindness
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-60730772


----------



## Paulus (16 Mar 2022)

Well, just got back from walking the dog, and the rain has started, heavily 
Daisy, the dirty stop out cat has not come back yet. She is a bit of a wild one.
Now listening to last Sunday's Desert Island Discs. Robert Plant is the subject. Very interesting as a another thread in the cafe alluded to.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I agree Dave it's a very poor attempt at humour and in normal times I'd think nothing more. Perhaps I'm overreacting but earlier I'd watched the video below and it's just ripped me up completely. All I can see is my little granddaughter and I have the most appalling thoughts of what little ones are experiencing. It really has broken me.
> 
> BBC News - Five times Ukrainian refugees were met with kindness
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-60730772



Yes, agreed that without whats going on in Ukraine we'd just read it and carry on, but with whats going on its in poor taste, I rarely watch news bulletins so though I know whats going on I don't know the details.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2022)

It's going to be another nice day for us. Blue skies and sunshine


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, agreed that without whats going on in Ukraine we'd just read it and carry on, but with whats going on its in poor taste, I rarely watch news bulletins so though I know whats going on I don't know the details.


Starting to think that's the best way. Not a lot we can do about it anyway and watching it just makes you feel bad.

Slowly brightening up a bit here but I think it might be lunchtime before we get a glimpse of the sun.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Starting to think that's the best way. Not a lot we can do about it anyway and watching it just makes you feel bad.
> 
> *Slowly brightening up a bit here but I think it might be lunchtime before we get a glimpse of the sun.*


No chance! More likely

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Yop62wQH498


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am finding it bizarre how so many people have spent so much time discussing it to be honest. Some weird people in here…..not in here of course, apart from weird in a nice way


Hey you......I am not weird. Just because I am into big pink bloomers


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hey you......I am not weird. Just because I am into big pink bloomers


And they're not yours.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2022)

Now be honest.......can you still recognise me ??
No ?
I have just had my hair cut .


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.

Old Muldoon lived alone in the Irish countryside with only his faithful pet dog Benji for company.
Sadly one day his beloved dog died, and Muldoon went to the parish priest to tell him and said,
"Faither, my beloved dog and best Benji just passed away."
"Could ya' be saying' a Mass for the poor creature Faither?"
Sadly - shaking his head - Father Patrick put his hand on Muldoon's shoulder and replied,
"I'm afraid not my friend."
"Sadly the Vatican rules do not allow us, we cannot have church services for an animal."
"But there are some Baptists down the lane, and there's no tellin' what they believe."
"Maybe they'll be able to do something for the poor creature."
Muldoon stood up - thanked the priest, shook hands and said,
"That's a shame Faither to be sure..."
"But thanks fur the suggestion about them Baptists"
"I'll go an check wi them right away Faither."
"Do ya think £5,000 wid be enough tae gi tae them fur the service or should I offer some mair?"
Father Patrick exclaimed,
"Bejaysus, Sweet Mary Mother of Jesus Muldoon!"
"Why the hell didn't ya tell me the dog was a Catholic?"


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Now be honest.......can you still recognise me ??
> No ?
> I have just had my hair cut .


It's a tad shorter over the right ear than the left. Don't worry, no-one will notice.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2022)

Someone has stolen the sun.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Someone has stolen the sun.


T'weren't me!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Someone has stolen the sun.


 
Well it's not me it's dull and horrible and just started to rain


----------



## Sterlo (16 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> No chance! More likely
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Yop62wQH498



I HATE THAT B***DY SONG!!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Someone has stolen the sun.


Not me. Still gloomy here. Here’s the bin lorry. I’ll bring the bins in, wash the paws then have my gourmet lunch of spaghetti hoops on toast!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Mar 2022)

Been for a walk in the rain. Nice views of a pair of jays and a close up of a goldcrest that obligingly dotted about a birch as we were passing. Will be watching races from Italy and Belgium for the rest of the day.


----------



## Paulus (16 Mar 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Been for a walk in the rain. Nice views of a pair of jays and a close up of a goldcrest that obligingly dotted about a birch as we were passing. Will be watching races from Italy and Belgium for the rest of the day.


Similar here. The rain is falling steadily so the cycling on the tellybox it will be.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not me. Still gloomy here. Here’s the bin lorry. I’ll bring the bins in, wash the paws then have my gourmet lunch of spaghetti hoops on toast!



Its a tad damp here as well, we were going out for lunch but changed our minds when we saw the wet stuff falling, instead we had banana sandwiches and chocolate cake.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2022)

Apparently we can expect rain at 2 pm.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently we can expect rain at 2 pm.


it doesn't, and I'll be blaming you!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Its a tad damp here as well, we were going out for lunch but changed our minds when we saw the wet stuff falling, instead we had banana sandwiches and chocolate cake.


A meal fit for a king (and queen ).


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2022)

And they were right. Raining it is.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And they were right. Raining it is.


Yep, raining here now as well.


----------



## postman (16 Mar 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> We do have our uses...


My Sister in law who has decided to be single,says men have their uses but marrying them is notone of them.Many years ago she said ,you do know that when you have sorted all the house problems and decorated right through,she is getting rid of you.My reply was you know when i started decorating and gave each room four coats of paint,well now i use one coat cover.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2022)

Still here not done much today made a loaf and descaled the coffee maker, makes me wonder was it worth getting up for, soon be bedtime again.
PS got two small parcels in the post, 9v charger and a dics lock for a project I have coming up


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Still here not done much today made a loaf and descaled the coffee maker, makes me wonder was it worth getting up for, soon be bedtime again.
> PS got two small parcels in the post, 9v charger and *a dics lock for a project I have coming up*


What sort of project?

You need one of these, then you can fall asleep where ever you want.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2022)

Nice here now. Another 6 hilly miles walked so over 10 for the day. Cuppa and browse now till tea time.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice here now. Another 6 hilly miles walked so over 10 for the day. Cuppa and browse now till tea time.



Still piddling down here, I've been dusting and polishing this afternoon, I've been disturbing the dust on the tops of wardrobes and in other dark and dusty corners.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2022)

I am very very worried.
Today i received my poo sample kit AND some lateral flow kits.
What if I get them mixed up .


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> What sort of project?
> 
> You need one of these, then you can fall asleep where ever you want.
> View attachment 635570


 
Well on my trike I have a rack battery, it has a lock, but as the said battery costs £400 I don't feel that the said lock is adequate. The battery slides on a frame so if I made an extension to the slide I can put the disc lock at the end so it can not be slid out, yes I know one could use a angle grinder, but it will stop most people.....hopefully.
Where I shop at Sainsburys the area round (Lordshill) is not the best and that is were the trike is most vulnerable.
I'm also looking at buying a smaller amp hour battery that's cheaper (still £180) for when I go shopping just in case it gets stolen.


----------



## Paulus (16 Mar 2022)

Its been hissing down since 9.30 this morning. No sign of it stopping anytime soon.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Someone has stolen the sun.


Here it is!







Ooops - too late! At the very moment I took the picture the weather changed... 

That was looking down over the Aldi car park as I walked back from picking up today's Metro from the railway station. I wanted to see how the camera would cope with poor light. Answer - pretty well. My old phone camera would have produced a dark murky mess of pixels.

I have set this phone up to upload all pictures to _Google Photos_. By the time I get home any pictures are waiting online for me to access from my laptop; very handy!


----------



## The Jogger (16 Mar 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Worked (sorry for using that word) in Gibraltar quite a lot, and, spent many a pleasant and enjoyable weekend in Estepona, and inland from there.
> 
> Have been back since retirement, a few times, in our Motorhome


You must know the village of Casares then BondonLad,


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> By the time I get home any pictures are waiting online for me to access from my laptop...


That is not strictly true... I have a small mobile data allowance (only 1 GB/month) so my phone's mobile data access is normally turned off. I only turn it on if I need to go online when travelling and immediately turn it off after checking the weather/timetable/whatever.

The pictures _actually_ get uploaded as soon as I get back within range of my wifi network. At any rate, by the time I have made a mug of tea and switched the laptop on, the pictures _are _online.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2022)

I'm doing a 'classic' now and spotting small details in photos! I wonder if I should tell the owner of the nearer house that one of their slates has slipped and is currently resting on their attic Velux window?


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Mar 2022)

The Jogger said:


> You must know the village of Casares then BondonLad,



Wouldn’t say “know”, but, the name is familiar.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2022)

I wondered why my glasses felt odd on my face. One side is broken and hanging off .


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2022)

They have closed the @Drago thead and about time too


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I wondered why my glasses felt odd on my face. One side is broken and hanging off .


It's only half, the other half is still on place.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's only half, the other half is still on place.




But it feels odd. New pair ordered so I won't be lopsided


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> But it feels odd. New pair ordered so I won't be lopsided


You've lost half a slate/got half a slate missing?


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'm doing a 'classic' now and spotting small details in photos! I wonder if I should tell the owner of the nearer house that one of their slates has slipped and is currently resting on their attic Velux window?


It's only half, the other half is still on place.

Correct post quoted this time!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's only half, the other half is still on place.


Yes...


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yes...
> 
> View attachment 635628


That's what I said, only half.

Not the traditional size for those parts either.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's what I said, only half.


Yes... That's what I am _STILL _agreeing with!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2022)

But I don't have time to sit around agreeing with you all evening - I have to cook something!


----------



## Paulus (16 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> But I don't have time to sit around agreeing with you all evening - I have to cook something!


What are you cooking?


----------



## 12boy (16 Mar 2022)

My son is on his way up from Colorado to take of me and Mrs12 while I recover from my heart procedure. I just returned from my last bike ride for a while. It will be good to see him again, for sure.
Be well and safe


----------



## GM (16 Mar 2022)

Today has been a lazy one, indoor stuff mostly much too wet to go out. Tomorrow is going to be much better so going to give the car a good clean, the back seat is a disgrace with all the muddy paw prints. I also got to do a little repair job on the tailgate cover strip.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> What are you cooking?


Food/something to eat, what else!!


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> My son is on his way up from Colorado to take of me and Mrs12 while I recover from my heart procedure. I just returned from my last bike ride for a while. It will be good to see him again, for sure.
> Be well and safe


Stay safe yourself. No overdoing things.


----------



## Paulus (16 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Food/something to eat, what else!!


No shoot Sherlock.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> No shoot Sherlock.


Definitely none of that.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> What are you cooking?


I realised on the way into the kitchen that I wasn't really that hungry!

Because I am sleeping later and later, I am eating later and later. Today's 'breakfast' ended up being after 3 pm! I could have waited until 10-11 pm for this meal but then that would just be making the situation worse because I would sleep even later and then have my next 'breakfast' at 4 pm and so on...

So, I decided to just have a bowl of porridge instead of the planned baked potato, beans, veg etc. Admittedly, it was a very _large _bowl... With a banana added. And 12 blueberries. And a strawberry. Oh, and 6 red grapes!  

I feel totally stuffed now.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I realised on the way into the kitchen that I wasn't really that hungry!
> 
> Because I am sleeping later and later, I am eating later and later. Today's 'breakfast' ended up being after 3 pm! I could have waited until 10-11 pm for this meal but then that would just be making the situation worse because I would sleep even later and then have my next 'breakfast' at 4 pm and so on...
> 
> ...


Porridge, you've just had your breakfast!


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2022)

From my Facebook page tonight.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Porridge, you've just had your breakfast!


That was a large bowl of _muesli_... With a banana added. And 12 blueberries. And a strawberry. Oh, and 6 red grapes!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2022)

I might give the 02:00 mixed nuts and raisins a miss this time...


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2022)

I have just ordered one of _*THESE GILETS*_ on Amazon to wear on some long early spring rides.

What I want to know is this... How come when the stock level in my size was shown as '_Only 1 left_', as soon as I made my order it changed to '_In stock_'!

There are people complaining about the sizing so I took the precaution of ordering XXL instead of my usual XL.

I have an Altura gilet which is too small for me which I am going to offer to a couple of my smaller mates. If they don't want it, I will give you lot a chance to squabble over it! 

Someone on CycleChat gave it to me a few years back but one ride was enough to convince me that it isn't big enough for me. I have a photo somewhere... Oh yes - Slack Bottom!


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have just ordered one of _*THESE GILETS*_ on Amazon to wear on some long early spring rides.
> 
> What I want to know is this... How come when the stock level in my size was shown as '_Only 1 left_', as soon as I made my order it changed to '_In stock_'!
> 
> ...


It could have been Slack Top, be grateful.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It could have been Slack Top, be grateful.


These days it is my 'Slack Middle' that is the problem...! 

(Years of obesity followed by sudden very dramatic illness-induced weight loss has left a lot of loose skin.)


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> These days it is my 'Slack Middle' that is the problem...!
> 
> (Years of obesity followed by sudden very dramatic illness-induced weight loss has left a lot of loose skin.)


There's Slack, Slack Top, Slack Bottom but no Slack Middle. Which is odd in a way


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's Slack, Slack Top, Slack Bottom but no Slack Middle. Which is odd in a way


Given that Bottom and Top are only 400 metres apart it seems daft to have different names anyway!


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Given that Bottom and Top are only 400 metres apart it seems daft to have different names anyway!


The area is Slack, and you can be at either Top or Bottom of the area. But not the middle, which is odder.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2022)

*Quote For Today*
_"Sometimes the road less travelled is less travelled for a reason."_
Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2022)

morning all very  here


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2022)

Morning. A frosty one here. Roofs and windscreens are white.

@ColinJ I think you will like your gilet. The Sundried stuff is well made but does run small.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2022)

Morning. A cold start here but it looks promising later on.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2022)

Good morning, thats as far as I got earlier, phone rang, my Good Lady ringing from downstairs needing help with the commode, now where did I get to? Lunch then club this afternoon, there was no club Monday, most are in Blackpool and no Yoga Wednesday, instructor isolating before an eye op so it will be nice to get out and see friends and family.


----------



## Paulus (17 Mar 2022)

Morning all, the weather couldn't be different. Bright sunshine and not a cloud in the sky.
It's far too wet to do anything in the garden today after yesterdays rain.
A nice walk with the dog and maybe call in at the cafe for a bacon sandwich and a mug of tea.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2022)

A second good morning. Not that long back from a frosty little 5k jog. Hard work as ever but the running always seems to give me a buzz that sadly cycling never quite manages. In saying that, the mornings are now light enough for early bimbles if it would warm up a bit.


----------



## The Jogger (17 Mar 2022)

Morning all, no rain today omg. Off to the gym in a bit. Wordle done in 4 today, that's good for me.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2022)

Good morning all.
Cold but sunny here. 
Our son and partner are still with us. Last night he ordered a chinese takeaway (delivered). We were asleep so weren't consulted........he used one that used to be good but.......new owner, new suppliers.....it was really very poor AND for some reason he ordered way, way more than was possible to eat. What a waste.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> Cold but sunny here.
> Our son and partner are still with us. Last night he ordered a chinese takeaway (delivered). We were asleep so weren't consulted........he used one that used to be good but.......new owner, new suppliers.....it was really very poor AND for some reason he ordered way, way more than was possible to eat. What a waste.


Not something I'm too keen on reheating either, especially rice. I'm not that keen on Chinese food but I enjoy Indian but not the really hot stuff. A nice Bhuna or Rogan Josh. Mmmmm.


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

More tater planting today. Oh, and re-potting my Chilli seedlings.
Might have a stroll down the village for a newspaper first thing, then take the doggie for a drag on the beach.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not something I'm too keen on reheating either, especially rice. I'm not that keen on Chinese food but I enjoy Indian but not the really hot stuff. A nice Bhuna or Rogan Josh. Mmmmm.


Me too re' not too hot.
Jalfreizi is the hottest I can take. Karahi is my favourite......full off flavour.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, and wishing a happy St Patricks Day


----------



## Paulus (17 Mar 2022)

Wordle in 6 this morning.


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  Got a new heated propagator so will get sowing and hopefully will have my cold frame built by the time things are coming up. I do like growing plants from seed its kinda magical in flowers from a hat sort of way  My new chain hasnt fallen off so thats good  bought a spare power link just in case.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Got a new heated propagator so will get sowing and hopefully will have my cold frame built by the time things are coming up. I do like growing plants from seed its kinda magical in flowers from a hat sort of way  My new chain hasnt fallen off so thats good  bought a spare power link just in case.


My dad spent a fortune every year on seeds. It was obviously worth it as he won the local flower show several years in a row in his younger days. It was sad to see the garden declining in his latter years. Sadly, I don't have his green fingers or love for gardening.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Mar 2022)

Good morning. It's a beautiful morning. An enormous bumble bee just took off from the far corner of our front room and battered in to the window. Talk about noisy. I've caught him and he's outside now.

Housework followed by seed sowing on the allotment today.


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My dad spent a fortune every year on seeds. It was obviously worth it as he won the local flower show several years in a row in his younger days. It was sad to see the garden declining in his latter years. Sadly, I don't have his green fingers or love for gardening.


I like to hear of someones enthusiasm for a certain hobby/pursuit  I think i was probably put of gardening as a kid when asked to do some weeding...not appealing to a youngster. Later i got to like it and its a chance to be creative. Give it a go Mo you might get into it


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> I like to hear of someones enthusiasm for a certain hobby/pursuit  I think i was probably put of gardening as a kid when asked to do some weeding...not appealing to a youngster. Later i got to like it and its a chance to be creative. Give it a go Mo you might get into it


No thanks. My back can't cope with it. I used to cycle over to visit dad and find him struggling away so I would spend an hour bending down picking up weeds and sticking young cabbages, cauliflowers, leeks, etc in the ground for him but it hurt!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Mar 2022)

Wife's birthday today - her mother had a thing for saint's days - my sister-in-law was born on Valentine's day!

Anyway - card done - presents found (I often loose them) and wrapped

grandkid sitting this afternoon followed by meal out in local pub

Oh - and cake sorted for grandkids to 'help' with - not sure of the baby is allowed any but as his parents will be at work I'm sure he won't tell on us!!! (although th e9 year old sister may be a different story!!!)


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2022)

From my Facebook page a modern take on an old tale.


----------



## The Jogger (17 Mar 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, and wishing a happy St Patricks Day


I should be ashamed of myself, I forgot 🍀🍀Happy St Patrick's


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2022)

A sunny but gusty day here. Another load of washing just out of the machine. Should get it dry with this breeze.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Mar 2022)

Started off very sunny but has now got very windy and with increasingly dark clouds. 
Have been to the gym. 
GP de Denain to watch this afternoon.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Wife's birthday today


Happy birthday for your wife


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No thanks. My back can't cope with it. I used to cycle over to visit dad and find him struggling away so I would spend an hour bending down picking up weeds and sticking young cabbages, cauliflowers, leeks, etc in the ground for him but it hurt!


 
Brings back memory's of my childhood, my father loved gardening and growing crops, I hated it, he would come in and grab me by the arm and tell me to do weeding, I told him I didn't like gardening his reply was, and I can still hear it today “no but you'll bloody well eat it”......we didn't get on


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2022)

We're down the club, thats my Brother In Law in the hat.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Wife's birthday today - her mother had a thing for saint's days - my sister-in-law was born on Valentine's day!
> 
> Anyway - card done - presents found (I often loose them) and wrapped
> 
> ...




Happy birthday from me. 🎂


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2022)

The sun has gone. Replaced by Gray skies, breezy and rain.

Piri piri chicken for us today


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2022)

Done the washing and changed the bed, my rear tyre came today, but can't be arsed to do it now, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Done the washing and changed the bed, my rear tyre came today, but can't be arsed to do it now, maybe tomorrow.


Do it today and you could be out tomorrow!


----------



## numbnuts (17 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Do it today and you could be out tomorrow!


I could be dead tomorrow and then the new owner can do it


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I could be dead tomorrow and then the new owner can do it




Always the optimist Numbnuts. That's the ticket.


----------



## The Jogger (17 Mar 2022)

GM said:


> Hi Jogger that's a lovely part of spain, we had a great holiday in Montejaque several years ago. Loved the mountains looking out for the Griffon Vultures on our walks.


We are off to Montejaque in a few weeks, might be our next house purchase, Mrs J likes the sound of the pueblo.
I often sit on the roof terrace and the Griffon Vultures are flying overhead with the odd Bonelli Eagle.
It's a bit off putting when your out for a walk and the vultures are watching or circling.


----------



## GM (17 Mar 2022)

The Jogger said:


> We are off to Montejaque in a few weeks, might be our next house purchase, Mrs J likes the sound of the pueblo.
> I often sit on the roof terrace and the Griffon Vultures are flying overhead with the odd Bonelli Eagle.
> It's a bit off putting when your out for a walk and the vultures are watching or circling.



Good luck with the house purchasing Jogger. This is the place we stayed in 2007, shortly after we were back home we found out that the place was up for sale, forget the price but very tempting....


----------



## gavroche (17 Mar 2022)

Good evening.
How I would love to see a documentary made on a man in France who is going to walk the country with just a donkey and his dog. He reckons it will take him one year to walk round France. He lives in the South of France on a small holding with his wife. 
Shame he is not planning to record his adventure as I think it would be very interesting and that's the sort of thing I enjoy watching.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2022)

GM said:


> Good luck with the house purchasing Jogger. This is the place we stayed in 2007, shortly after we were back home we found out that the place was up for sale, forget the price but very tempting....
> 
> View attachment 635783


Very nice, but at the back of my mind I would always be worried about boulders tumbling down off that cliff, _Sexy Beast_ stylee!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2022)

Suppose it’s bed time, although I’m feeling wide awake. Going to be another cold night and frosty start tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Suppose it’s bed time, although I’m feeling wide awake. Going to be another cold night and frosty start tomorrow.


Sithi


----------



## 12boy (18 Mar 2022)

Got home from my heart procedure at 7 pm, having gotten up at 4 am to get to the hospital at 6. Wasn't pleasant but I am glad it is done. No biking for 45 days.
Happy birthday Mrs E.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> Got home from my heart procedure at 7 pm, having gotten up at 4 am to get to the hospital at 6. Wasn't pleasant but I am glad it is done. No biking for 45 days.
> Happy birthday Mrs E.


Surgery today and they let you out/home on the same day! 
Take it easy and watch what you're doing.

Glad to see it seems to have gone okay(They let you out). Those days will soon pass.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2022)

Morning. Another  start. Think I’ll do the hill walk this morning. Usually warms me up.

Bit of a crap sleep after eating too much then next door neighbour’s dog started barking after midnight. She’s deaf as a post and seemed oblivious of her darling pooch. I even started to get concerned something had happened to her, lady not pooch, so stuck the dressing gown on and wandered round. Her light was on and I could see her through the blinds sitting reading in the living room blissfully unaware of the noise the dog was making so just went back to bed. She must have eventually brought her back inside and it went quiet.


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A chilly start to the day here, the central heating has just come on.
Grrr, the milk has gone off, black tea this morning. First job will be a very early dog walk via the shop to buy milk.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2022)

Good morning from a misty murky Coventry, its shopping Friday again.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2022)

Morning. A bit damp here. 4 deg.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Fish Friday rolls around again! 
Doggie plod on the beach first thing, then a stroll down the village for a couple of pints and pick up f & c.
Best mates are coming for Sunday lunch at Hang Loose in the village and they're stopping overnight. Should be a good weekend.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, gorgeously sunny here


----------



## The Jogger (18 Mar 2022)

GM said:


> Good luck with the house purchasing Jogger. This is the place we stayed in 2007, shortly after we were back home we found out that the place was up for sale, forget the price but very tempting....
> 
> View attachment 635783


It's just a thought at the moment GM but thanks.


----------



## The Jogger (18 Mar 2022)

. Morning all, no gym today, off to my non drinkers meeting in Sotogrande. Was a late night last, our friends made us a goulash, she's Hungarian, it was very nice too.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2022)

Back from a chilly willy walk 

Even striding along as briskly as the legs will manage these days, I never got very warm. The sun is out though so hopefully it will warm up a bit soon. We seem to be in for a decent spell of weather.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2022)

Morning all. Very sunny here and warming up nicely.
Just had a cuppa and 2 ginger bickies.
Have to go out later as the dwp have cocked up the aunties pension.
Long story but paperwork they said they did have they now say they haven't got. I have the date, time and name of the person I spoke to but......no use, I have to get it signed by auntie and resend it. So annoying.


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  chilly here but hopefully warm up for a spin later. Im in a state of 'i bodge therefore i am' at the moment  its very satisfying making a cloche cuz even the bad ones are good if they do the job.  not having a shed im sawing and measuring bashing n cussing in my kitchen and living room accompanied by happy henry to pick up the saw dust as i go  Just the top to do now which shall be a marvel of elegant simplicity...probably


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  chilly here but hopefully warm up for a spin later. Im in a state of 'i bodge therefore i am' at the moment  its very satisfying making a cloche cuz even the bad ones are good if they do the job.  not having a shed im sawing and measuring bashing n cussing in my kitchen and living room accompanied by happy henry to pick up the saw dust as i go  Just the top to do now which shall be a marvel of elegant simplicity...probably
> View attachment 635839


I presume you will get it out through the door?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2022)

Good day all. A beautiful day in beautiful Lancashire. It's a walking day but I'm staying home and Mrs P will go with our friends.

I injured my back last Friday/Saturday, I think I slept in a bad position, and it's been really uncomfortable ever since. It was better yesterday until I sat down at lunchtime and Mrs P had to help me up! Therefore I'm not going walking as I don't see a six mile hike with a rucksack as a good plan. We have a short walking holiday in tge Lakes from Sunday and I need to be OK for that.

So I'll strip the beds, hoover etc. and do the Aldi dash.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2022)

New dust bags and filter for my vacuum cleaner arrived yesterday. And it's alive once again although the smell of burning was a bit much

I'm sure the smell will go after a while. Well I hope so anyway


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2022)

Update---
Dog walked, milk purchased and two loads of washing done. It's not 9.30 yet. Phew.
I might go and get a haircut in a while.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2022)

I reproofed my Barbour jacket with spray on Nikwax yesterday and it's stinking the place out! 
MrsD don't like!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2022)

The Stones are playing Anfield in early June and I thought it might be good to go. Just a passing interest and not desperate. I got on to the website easily. The cheapest available ticket is £375! Come on guys whatever happened to rock 'n' roll? I can't believe you need the cash.

Saturday July 5th 1969 the day before my 15th birthday. I was in Hyde Park with at least 300,000 others. Saw nothing. Heard everything. Who needs to shell out £375?

In days gone by I slept on The Headrow, Leeds for tickets to see Dylan. One each, probably a fiver. Eventually we were given numbered tickets and sent away and told to come back later and get in the right place in the queue. It worked. That was '78.

Did the same in '95 to see Rovers win the PL at Anfield. Slept under the stand at Ewood to have a spot in the queue.

Heady days of youth.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The Stones are playing Anfield in early June and I thought it might be good to go. Just a passing interest and not desperate. I got on to the website easily. The cheapest available ticket is £375! Come on guys whatever happened to rock 'n' roll? I can't believe you need the cash.
> 
> Saturday July 5th 1969 the day before my 15th birthday. I was in Hyde Park with at least 300,000 others. Saw nothing. Heard everything. Who needs to shell out £375?
> 
> ...




I can't believe they are still going. Do they have to be wheeled onto the stage in wheelchairs. Sometimes enough is enough and they are well past their sell by date.

As you can tell, I never was a fan of them.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't believe they are still going. Do they have to be wheeled onto the stage in wheelchairs. Sometimes enough is enough and they are well past their sell by date.
> 
> As you can tell, I never was a fan of them.



I've always been a fan but you're right, they are well past their sell by date and should have retired years ago.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2022)

I have hoovered. I might need to lie down! Housework goes along with gardening in my book........best avoided until unavoidable.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The Stones are playing Anfield in early June


Mrs Tenkaykev’s late mum is at rest just around the corner from Brian in Cheltenham Cemetery. We do pop over to say hello when we visit.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I have hoovered. I might need to lie down! Housework goes along with gardening in my book........best avoided until unavoidable.




Careful girl. You don't want to overdo it now.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2022)

What number can you see?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I have hoovered. I might need to lie down! Housework goes along with gardening in my book........best avoided until unavoidable.


Is it Spring? 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 635845
> What number can you see?





Spoiler: The numbers



45283


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2022)

I like this idea of pressing the New Posts button. Really should have tried it years ago.

Housework going well. First machine load online, white wash on, tea prepared, tidying complete, beds changed, hoovering and dusting next.

I make a damn good househusband wife 😅 Mrs P was once heard to remark "I already have a cleaner!!!!"

Now. Are we all familiar with the concept of a "boy look?" I feel sure @welsh dragon will be. So Mrs P has "mislaid" her glasses, padded jacket and bank card. I decided I'd do some looking while tidying etc.

I found Mrs P's purse on the backroom table. Hmmmmm I thought. Peaked inside. YEAH!!!!!!

This is the high ground for at least 12 months.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Spoiler: The numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 45283





Spoiler: Keep trying! 



There are even more digits than that! 

Grab the graphic with your finger/mouse and wiggle it up and down rapidly. (Obviously not obscuring the number!)


----------



## Chislenko (18 Mar 2022)

26 mile done on the bike, sun shining through, not as windy as of late, all in all a nice ride.

Doing a circular route though you keep meeting the same cyclists doing the same route the opposite way round.

There was a lot of Deja Vu this morning!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2022)

Braised beef for us today


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Mar 2022)

Fabulous Spring day here, been out for a little ride, first time in three-quarters this year. Very pleasant indeed.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2022)

My new gilet is on its way over from the Amazon depot in Rochdale. It should be here by about 14:30. I will wait in for it then test it on a little bike ride. I'll probably get to the station too late for a Metro but no big deal. 

I am also getting a guitar strap so I can be a crap player standing up rather than a crap player sitting down! 

It is nice being able to catch up on buying stuff that I couldn't afford pre-pension. I already bought a bike chain and a pair of Ron Hill Tracksters earlier in the week.


----------



## Sterlo (18 Mar 2022)

Spoiler



3452839


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Fabulous Spring day here, been out for a little ride, first time in three-quarters this year. Very pleasant indeed.


Now I feel guilty as it’s nice enough to get out but no mojo and a tender back. Actually slightly tired just now but I’d better not give in and try and snooze or it will just end up another sleepless night.

The barking dog story continues. I went a short stroll before lunch and met the guy from 2 doors along who said someone phoned the police last night about the barking, whether they were annoyed or just like me and concerned something had happened to the lady I don’t know. She had fallen asleep on the couch and the door closed behind the pooch. We now have a rather embarrassed neighbour.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Keep trying!
> ...





Spoiler: I now feel like I've taken something halucinogenic



3452839


----------



## Sterlo (18 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Spoiler: I now feel like I've taken something halucinogenic
> 
> 
> 
> 3452839


I know what you mean


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev’s late mum is at rest just around the corner from Brian in Cheltenham Cemetery. We do pop over to say hello when we visit.


Next time you go ask him if he was murdered or was it accidental.
He was my favourite at the time.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Braised beef for us today


Cherry pie and custard for me. Later I will have spare ribs.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Next time you go ask him if he was *murdered* or was it accidental.
> He was my favourite at the time.


Was this a theory? Never heard it before.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2022)

What a result! Chores completed. I have a brew. Aldi dash next. And I have bonus points, lots of bonus points.........enough to get Rovers promoted............overtake City.........and win the PL**.............by Easter!! 😅

Yes! I have found the glasses.......on a chair seat. One of the dining chairs we sit on in the backroom to eat!. So that's bank card in purse on dining table and glasses two feet away on a dining chair. 😅😅😅 Boy, oh boy.

** sorry @Dave7


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Was this a theory? Never heard it before.


It was a big theory among us fans when he died as he had fallen out with some (maybe all) members


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Cherry pie and custard for me. Later I will have spare ribs.


Oooh, i do love a Cherry pie


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2022)

A 'how do I get wordle' on my phone question.
I was told to just type 'wordle' and it comes up. All I got were lots of sites offering the answer.
I tried one the looked right and there was the bl**dy answer.....I was not a happy bunny.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2022)

It's a gorgeous day here. 

Tomorrow is supposed to be a degree warmer as well


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A 'how do I get wordle' on my phone question.
> I was told to just type 'wordle' and it comes up. All I got were lots of sites offering the answer.
> I tried one the looked right and there was the bl**dy answer.....I was not a happy bunny.



https://www.wordle2.in/


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A 'how do I get wordle' on my phone question.
> I was told to just type 'wordle' and it comes up. All I got were lots of sites offering the answer.
> I tried one the looked right and there was the bl**dy answer.....I was not a happy bunny.




It's in Google playstore.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> https://www.wordle2.in/


Is that an app I have to download.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 635845
> What number can you see?


3452839


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's in Google playstore.


Really.
I shall have a look.
TBH that is something I never look at as I don't use the phone for games.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2022)

I got an update to say that my Amazon deliveries would not arrive until after 17:00. I didn't want to miss all the sunshine waiting for them*** so I nipped out on my Metro run earlier than planned and am now catching up with my emails, forum posts, future bike ride plans and so on.

I think my best bike needs to come out of hibernation a couple of weeks early. I'd like to get a few 50 km rides in, then a solo 100 km ride, and after that get a forum ride organised for before Easter.



*** They will probably fit through the letterbox anyway


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Is that an app I have to download.



No its a link to the website, I'm on my Desktop this afternoon, on android theres a list of wordle apps, I just find it on my browser.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's in Google playstore.


A couple more questions if I may.
Playstore seems to offer 2 or 3 'wordles'. Some have a score of 4.2, another is 4.6. So........
I assume I go for the one with the best score ?
Is it free.....I see no mention of cost ?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> No its a link to the website, I'm on my Desktop this afternoon, on android theres a list of wordle apps, I just find it on my browser.


Ahh so you haven't downloaded it, you just pick one each day ?


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh so you haven't downloaded it, you just pick one each day ?



Thats it, I just put wordle in the search box and bring up the search results, the site I've already been on is a different colour to the rest and I just click on it.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2022)

@Dave7 below is the link to Wordle on the NY Times website. Follow the link on your phone. When it opens in top right corner there will be three vertical dots, tap these, in the menu choose "Add to Homescreen" and this will put an icon on your phone. This by the way is what people mean when they talk about the CC app. To use it simply tap the icon.

Very useful

https://www.nytimes.com/games/wordle/index.html


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2022)

its been a lovely afternoon, warm bright and sunny, ideal for gardening or cycling, and I've spent most of it on it on the phone.  I left TalkTalk in the middle of January but my account is still active and they want to install Future Fibre, no chance of getting through on the phone, I got to talk to them via facebook but still need to phone them to kill the account they wont do it from their end . Then twenty minutes updating my pension credit details, far easier to get through to but potentially more costly, the lady I was talking to was very pleasant. Strangely I couldn't use the old number I had for the pension people, I just got a recorded message from Lebara my provider saying it was a premium rate number and asking me to top up first, I'm on a rolling monthly contract that tops up automatically at the end of the month , anyway time for tea, pie and chips for me and steak slice and chips for my Good Lady.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Now I feel guilty as it’s nice enough to get out but no mojo and a tender back. Actually slightly tired just now but I’d better not give in and try and snooze or it will just end up another sleepless night.



You may have tried this. Like you I don't sleep much. I'll head to bed at 10.00 and by 3.00am I'm awake but do manage to snooze after a brew.

This week I haven't been well. Back injury and food poisoning for 24 hours. During the day if I felt weary I've been to bed and slept for a couple of hours. I'd expect this to mean I wouldn't sleep at night but the opposite is the case. I've noticed it on other occasions as well. I'm beginning to think I should sleep every day for 1-2 hours to help me get a full night as well.

Just a thought.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A couple more questions if I may.
> Playstore seems to offer 2 or 3 'wordles'. Some have a score of 4.2, another is 4.6. So........
> I assume I go for the one with the best score ?
> Is it free.....I see no mention of cost ?




Yep. And it will tell you before you download it is you have to pay. And you don't


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Mar 2022)

A productive day  down to the ironmongers for hinges/screws and corner bracing thingamies then saw,screw,swear,cuppah tea....then walk along the beach back into town....ironmongers again for some sand paper/hammer/tacks then walk home....cheese sandwich...screw/cut/brace....and relax...just the polythene to tack on now.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Ahh so you haven't downloaded it, you just pick one each day ?




This is what it looks like in the ap, and it's free to download


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> This is what it looks like in the ap, and it's free to download



I looked in the playstore when this thing started, there were dozens of different wordles, thats when I decided to stick with the website.


----------



## 12boy (18 Mar 2022)

Chief, if you tack a 1x2 along the long edge of the plastic and cut it a footor so longer, you can just hang the board edge over the frame, tacking or clamping the other. That way you can pick up the plastic for watering. 
WD....you might check the vac belt, if you haven't already. If frayed, stretched or dirty they can get hot enough to make the burning smell. Cheap fix.
Be well and safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> Chief, if you tack a 1x2 along the long edge of the plastic and cut it a footor so longer, you can just hang the board edge over the frame, tacking or clamping the other. That way you can pick up the plastic for watering.
> WD....you might check the vac belt, if you haven't already. If frayed, stretched or dirty they can get hot enough to make the burning smell. Cheap fix.
> Be well and safe.




Thanks for that, but I nearly set my cleaner on fire when I sucked up a stray ember. I set the dust bag and filter alight. Luckily I got the cleaner outside and opened it up and got the bag and filter out before the cleaner itself was damaged.

It won't take long for the smell to go I'm sure.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I got an update to say that my Amazon deliveries would not arrive until after 17:00. I didn't want to miss all the sunshine waiting for them*** so I nipped out on my Metro run earlier than planned and am now catching up with my emails, forum posts, future bike ride plans and so on.
> ...
> *** They will probably fit through the letterbox anyway


The delivery was eventually made at 17:45.

The gilet came in a bag which would have easily gone through the letterbox. I am very pleased with the garment. I'm glad I went up a size because my paunch would have been a bit _too_ snug in my usual size! 

I hope to get another 7 or 8 kg off by the summer which will make the gilet a looser fit, but that's fine.

The strap though... If a gilet fits through a letterbox, surely a strap would? Not if the Amazon packer reaches for the nearest cardboard packet rather than the best-fitting one! 10 points for prompt delivery; minus 2 points for sabotage of letterbox delivery; minus another couple of points for waste of cardboard.







I've just noticed some free picks in there. I usually just use my fingers, but it wouldn't hurt to play about with picks from time to time.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Spoiler: Keep trying!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just put your finger on it and wiggle it about!


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Spoiler: I now feel like I've taken something halucinogenic
> 
> 
> 
> 3452839


You got that by touching it with your finger and wiggling it.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Cherry pie and custard for me. Later I will have spare ribs.


You falling apart?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Mar 2022)

Right - it's nearly 8 in the evening and I just realised that I haven;t been on CC 
certainly not this thread 


and haven't even done Wordle


or - for that matter been out on my bike for more than a short shopping trip - with the necessary 3 different locks

any way - busy day - lots of annoyingly different stuff to sort out including returning some 'nice' wine that turned out to be nasty
and then - to the same shop bu a couple of hours later (?????)- some pyjamas that didn;t fit but took about 30 minutes to return for a swap!!!!

anyway - just finished Wordle - did it in 4

nerdle next


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Right - it's nearly 8 in the evening and I just realised that I haven;t been on CC
> certainly not this thread
> 
> 
> ...


What sort of off-license sells pyjamas?


----------



## GM (18 Mar 2022)

Another late poster here. Been a warm busy day here only just sat down for my evening meal


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2022)

Good evening all. 
Tomorrow being Saturday I have the three weekly Sainsbury's order being delivered, and it's the Milan Sanremo race on from early on in the morning. 
That is Saturday sorted.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just put your finger on it and wiggle it about!


That's what I said to do! 



classic33 said:


> What sort of off-license sells pyjamas?


The sort that people who don't change out of their PJs when shopping go to?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> What sort of off-license sells pyjamas?


Tesco in this case
Although ASDA do as well - and Morrisons and Aldi

I'm pretty sure Sainsbury's do as well

Oh - and M&S


dunno about Waitrose - haven;t been there since I moved away from Bangor - although we never saw Kate there - too posh for "round 'ere"

anyway - Tesco - red wine for £3.99 - what could possibly be wrong with that!!!


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Tesco in this case
> Although ASDA do as well - and Morrisons and Aldi
> 
> I'm pretty sure Sainsbury's do as well
> ...


Not being a wine drinker I'll take your word for what could go wrong.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (18 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> anyway - Tesco - red wine for £3.99 - what could possibly be wrong with that!!!


Everything.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2022)

Another beautiful Lancashire day is dawning. I have Wordled, Quordled and Wordled2 successfully. Addictive.

The house is clean and tidy. There is nothing I must to do so I'm contemplating my day. I need to collect the Kinesis after her pre-season service, perhaps a polish for her. My car could do with a wash which I enjoy doing.

In October we visit California, there will be a lot of "hiking," I guess this is like walking? It will be warm so I need new lighter boots. My Meindl boots are too warm in a UK summer. I'll pop over to Whalley Warm & Dry, a brilliant equipment shop, to discuss this. It's the walkers equivalent of a top notch LBS.

Tomorrow we go to the Lakes for four days walking. It's a birthday house share, different people come and go throughout the week, 12 altogether I think. My turn to cook on Tuesday night. It will be "Venezuelan Slow-Cooked Beef with Red Peppers" and "Brazilian Black Bean Rice with Avocado and Radish Salsa." Sounds complex but actually wonderfully simply as both are roasting tin recipes. Chuck everything in a roasting tin (separate, yes, per recipe classic) and whack in the oven. Easy peasy. Bought the ingredients yesterday but I need to double check this.

I'm now going to iron.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks, Its bright and sunny, I have ironing to do, sporting clash later, England v France in the 6 nations and F1 qualifying, the first of the season, I might watch the F1 on All Four later or first thing tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2022)

Morning. Bright and sunny here. 6 Deg apparently although I'm not sure about that 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (19 Mar 2022)

Morning all. 
Wordle in 6,
A lovely sunny start to the day here. 
Daisy, the dirty stop out cat has pulled another all nighter, and has not arrived back yet.
A domestics and sports on the telly day today.
Milan San Remo, Rugby, FA cup football later.
Firstly though, dog walking, in the sunshine, then Sainsbury's are delivering between 1 and 2 pm.
There must be time there somewhere for a quick whizz round on the bike 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Grass cutting and gardening today.
Got to pop down to Tesco to pick a few things up.
Looks like doggie's staying in bed today. Distinct lack of enthusiasm. At one time I'd only have to mention the words 'beach' or 'ball' and she'd be bouncing off the walls like a maniac. Now I can rattle the car keys and shout the magic words and I'll get a raised eyebrow if I'm lucky. I suppose old age gets us all in the end. 



classic33 said:


> Just put your finger on it and wiggle it about!


You're beginning to sound like MrsD


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, Lol!


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2022)

We're missing someone, fella from Leicestershire not far from me who's name I can't remember for some reason.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2022)

Morning.  here but out the door just after 6 for a 7.2 mile walk. It was gorgeous and peaceful but the mist came down towards the end. It will burn off again soon I think then be a lovely day. No doubt busy later.


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> We're missing someone, fella from Leicestershire not far from me who's name I can't remember for some reason.


Who dat den?


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Who dat den?



I've just remembered its Pawl, I haven't seen him for a while.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I've just remembered its Pawl, I haven't seen him for a while.


Doesn't seem to have posted since end of February. Hope he is ok.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2022)

Well that was an expensive and messy cock up.
Did the Aldi dash at 0800.
Unpacked and put a bottle of Cognac on the work top. Misjudged and knocked it off. Glass and Cognac ever where.
I am trying to suck soak the Cognac up. Then I will brush the glass up.
then I will mop the floor
and then I will cry.... I mean really cry.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well that was an expensive and messy cock up.
> Did the Aldi dash at 0800.
> Unpacked and put a bottle of Cognac on the work top. Misjudged and knocked it off. Glass and Cognac ever where.
> I am trying to suck soak the Cognac up. Then I will brush the glass up.
> ...


Then go buy another bottle?


----------



## GM (19 Mar 2022)

Morning all... Wordle done in 5 this morning.

Today is the start of my new diet, I had a blood test last week got the results text to me yesterday apparently I'm borderline diabetic. Must cut down on portion sizes which will be difficult as this evening we're visiting friends of ours who we haven't seen since the pandemic and they love their food.

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well that was an expensive and messy cock up.
> Did the Aldi dash at 0800.
> Unpacked and put a bottle of Cognac on the work top. Misjudged and knocked it off. Glass and Cognac ever where.
> I am trying to suck soak the Cognac up. Then I will brush the glass up.
> ...


Use a clean cloth and wring it out. That Aldi cognac is great value.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2022)

Embarrassing moment avoided. My friend whose birthday we are celebrating next week loves a glass of whisky. I have bought a bottle of Laphroaig to take with us. For some reason I decided to open the box............

............the security tag is still attached. Thought I heard a noise at the Tesco exit. Now where are my pliers.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Embarrassing moment avoided. My friend whose birthday we are celebrating next week loves a glass of whisky. I have bought a bottle of Laphroaig to take with us. For some reason I decided to open the box............
> 
> ............the security tag is still attached. Thought I heard a noise at the Tesco exit. Now where are my pliers.


Upon a closer inspection, you will notice that it's a helical wind on the wire. Twist the wire to release rather than try cutting it. A lot easier.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Embarrassing moment avoided. My friend whose birthday we are celebrating next week loves a glass of whisky. I have bought a bottle of Laphroaig to take with us. For some reason I decided to open the box............
> 
> ............the security tag is still attached. Thought I heard a noise at the Tesco exit. Now where are my pliers.


I just gave away a bottle of laphroaig SELECT. Someone gave it to me but it is really awful stuff.....like TCP.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Use a clean cloth and wring it out. That Aldi cognac is great value.



Straight into a glass.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Mar 2022)

Good afternoon from a glorious sunny Portobello. Ran Vogrie parkrun earlier with Mrs Tenkaykev and daughter Fi. Quite a challenging course and saw a group of people on Segways and passed a lady riding a horse 😎
Just relaxing before heading off to watch the rugby at Bellfield brewery tap room, macaroni cheese pie booked for half time🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Upon a closer inspection, you will notice that it's a helical wind on the wire. Twist the wire to release rather than try cutting it. A lot easier.



You seem to be very familiar with removing security tags  do we need to have your user name changed to ClassicShoplifter? 😊


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well that was an expensive and messy cock up.
> Did the Aldi dash at 0800.
> Unpacked and put a bottle of Cognac on the work top. Misjudged and knocked it off. Glass and Cognac ever where.


Sorry to hear that, but at least it was only Cognac... I did exactly the same thing once only with a newish Samsung smartphone. It might possibly have survived the drop onto the tiled floor (probably not!) but I tried to catch it, missed, and swatted it across the floor. Terminally smashed! 

The case I have on my lovely Pixel phone protects against direct impacts and keys in pockets, but the front cover is easily unclipped, so I wouldn't expect protection against an impact on a corner of the device. I am being very careful with it. 

I am really enjoying having a good phone with a great camera. I keep discovering new things that it can do. 

Live subtitling of videos for instance. It can subtitle videos that didn't come with them. 

Yesterday's Metro had a report of a car crash with a QR code included. I pointed the phone's camera at that and was shown a video of the crash. 

It is so quick that it can update 20 normal-sized apps in about a minute. That would have taken 10 minutes on my old phone. 

The GPS is so good that I can get an accurate positional fix without even getting out of bed. My Garmins struggle indoors and take 5 times as long to lock onto the satellites outdoors. 

I have a Zoom call booked in 4 hours time but nothing planned until then. The sun is shining but it is breezy out. A good time to road test the new gilet...?


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry to hear that, but at least it was only Cognac... I did exactly the same thing once only with a newish Samsung smartphone. It might possibly have survived the drop onto the tiled floor (probably not!) but I tried to catch it, missed, and swatted it across the floor. Terminally smashed!
> 
> The case I have on my lovely Pixel phone protects against direct impacts and keys in pockets, but the front cover is easily unclipped, so I wouldn't expect protection against an impact on a corner of the device. I am being very careful with it.
> 
> ...


Well you know you're in bed at your house, without the GPS. Are you expecting to wake up and find you and your bed have been transported elsewhere while you slept?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> *
> The GPS is so good that I can get an accurate positional fix without even getting out of bed*.


I know where my bed is......don't need GPS to tell me. 😅


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Upon a closer inspection, you will notice that it's a helical wind on the wire. Twist the wire to release rather than try cutting it. A lot easier.


I will check this first. Plan is to decant the contents before attempting any removal action.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Well you know you're in bed at your house, without the GPS. Are you expecting to wake up and find you and your bed have been transported elsewhere while you slept?





PaulSB said:


> I know where my bed is......don't need GPS to tell me. 😅


Ha ha. No, I was using my mapping app to plan future bike rides. That automatically turns on the GPS. I was surprised to see that it displayed exactly where I was.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I will check this first. Plan is to decant the contents before attempting any removal action.


Twisting it back will open it enough to remove it. and you'll not damage the bottle.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2022)

> *State Pension to hit £10,600 in biggest rise ever next year*​


That's if you get through the next batch of covid and another winter


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2022)

I have a lodger and it ain't paying rent, I'll report back when it's gone


----------



## pawl (19 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Doesn't seem to have posted since end of February. Hope he is ok.


 Still very much in the land of the living. since the end of February cycling has taken a backseat ( no comments a bought tandems) Been busy sorting the garden out Had new fencing both sides and had to to remove some Ivy that had be come rather rampant on one side of the garden Shrubs on the other side needed to be cut back to allow the fencers access.

Cleared a flower bed of plants to make a small vegetable plot..As there are just the two of us enough room to keep us supplied in the veg and salads we use .

Hope to get a few rides in starting next week 

Hope every one is OK


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2022)

Another little wander done trying to find somewhere quiet but it's hopeless on a nice weekend. Probably better out on the bike if I could just find some mojo. I see there's athletics on tv at 4.30. I always enjoy that so will watch a bit.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2022)

Ironing done this morning, I've spent an hour in the garden, its very windy, I've cut back my Salvias trying to stop them taking over, now watching Wales v Italy with a


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2022)

I got my bike out yesterday and checked the brakes and the tyres. I did intend to get out today but the wind here isn't funny so I didnt


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I got my bike out yesterday and checked the brakes and the tyres. I did intend to get out today but the wind here isn't funny so I didnt


Get out, you'll have it behind you/at your back on the way home.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2022)

Sun is shining, a new gilet to try out, and...


... I couldn't even be bothered to open the front door! My cycling mojo is definitely AWOL. 

I am going to nip out (on foot) now to Aldi but only because I am out of milk and a couple of other things.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Sun is shining, a new gilet to try out, and...
> 
> 
> ... I couldn't even be bothered to open the front door! My cycling mojo is definitely AWOL.
> ...


It’s a shame all of us with lost mojos didn’t live near each other and we could drag each other out!  I even blew up the tyres on my old mountain bike thinking I might have a gentle trundle on it but it weighs a ton so it will be hard work if I do.


----------



## Chislenko (19 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> That's if you get through the next batch of covid and another winter



Presumably there is an election due next year?


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s a shame all of us with lost mojos didn’t live near each other and we could drag each other out!  *I even blew up the tyres on my old mountain bike* thinking I might have a gentle trundle on it but it weighs a ton so it will be hard work if I do.


A bit extreme, just to get out of cycling.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2022)

I was bored so I bought myself a pair of shoes from Next.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I was bored so I bought myself a pair of shoes from Next.


WOT? 

No jeans?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s a shame all of us with lost mojos didn’t live near each other and we could drag each other out!  I even blew up the tyres on my old mountain bike thinking I might have a gentle trundle on it but it weighs a ton so it will be hard work if I do.


Why not jump on that beautiful titanium bike?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> WOT?
> 
> No jeans?



No seriously. I'm really pleased that I walked away from the jeans so in fact I saved money really.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2022)

Now I have made tea 6, that's SIX, nights in a row. I was hoping to avoid a seventh. Mrs P is currently out. She'll lucky to get pizza at this rate!!

My football team lost today. The last few weeks we have dropped from 2nd to 6th. The teams below us have games in hand. The Play Offs are looking doubtful. My lad has given up hope. 😪

On the bright side if we aren't in the Play Off Final I can do Ride London. 🙂


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No seriously. I'm really pleased that I walked away from the jeans so in fact I saved money really.


Ah sounds like my house. I've saved £25 today, this blouse was reduced from £50! 🤣🤣


----------



## Paulus (19 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No seriously. I'm really pleased that I walked away from the jeans so in fact I saved money really.


There is some logic there, somewhere.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ah sounds like my house. I've saved £25 today, this blouse was reduced from £50! 🤣🤣




Exactly. I saved money by only buying shoes and no jeans


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> There is some logic there, somewhere.


But you have to be a woman to understand it


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ah sounds like my house. I've saved £25 today, this blouse was reduced from £50! 🤣🤣


What made you buy a blouse, half price or not?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2022)

Whisky - security tag - hacksaw - success


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Whisky - security tag - hacksaw - success


What was wrong with twisting it back through?


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2022)

Can't help about the shape I'm in
Can't sing, I ain't pretty and my legs are thin
Don't ask me what I think of you
Might not give the answer that you want me to
Fleetwood Mac - Oh Well 1969 ​


----------



## Paulus (19 Mar 2022)

At 20.00 on BBC1. Is it a program, or a statement of fact?


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

You ain't heard nothing yet till you hear the banner roar


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 636072
> 
> At 20.00 on BBC1. Is it a program, or a statement of fact?


Oh definitely the second!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> What was wrong with twisting it back through?


I did try twisting, turning, pulling but it wouldn't shift. 30 seconds with a hacksaw and job done.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 636072
> 
> At 20.00 on BBC1. Is it a program, or a statement of fact?


The second, any day.
You'll be watching it I presume?


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I did try twisting, turning, pulling but it wouldn't shift. 30 seconds with a hacksaw and job done.


Were you twisting it in the right direction.
Pulling it'd tighten it...


----------



## Paulus (19 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> The second, any day.
> You'll be watching it I presume?


You presume wrongly Sir.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> That's if you get through the next batch of covid and another winter


£10600? Where is this from? Currently it's £9339.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> What made you buy a blouse, half price or not?




It's his secret identity. Shhhh. Keep it quiet


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> But you have to be a woman to understand it



Nope simple maths. Jeans AND shoes equal X. Just shoes equals less money. Simples


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Whisky - security tag - hacksaw - success


Are you returning the security tag to the store?


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> £10600? Where is this from? Currently it's £9339.


Not till next year 
https://www.express.co.uk/finance/p...ellor-Rishi-Sunak-Bank-of-England-triple-lock


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope simple maths. Jeans AND shoes equal X. Just shoes equals less money. Simples


Yes......but NO shoes = NIL SPEND.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Not till next year
> https://www.express.co.uk/finance/p...ellor-Rishi-Sunak-Bank-of-England-triple-lock




Don't hold your breath


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yes......but NO shoes = NIL SPEND.




Don't be silly.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't be silly.


I will give up gracefully as I can only lose here


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's his secret identity. Shhhh. Keep it quiet


I'll not tell a sole.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I will give up gracefully as I can only lose here


Did she need new shoes though, that is the question.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Mar 2022)

Family 'do' today.
Nephew was up for his first Holy Communion
Not being Catholic I just did the stading up, sitting down and kneeling bits 

I did find that the mask wearing thing has the advantage that you don;t have to pretend to sing etc - although I think my wife noticed

However, a question
Does anyone else find the idea of 8 year old girls wearing what is, in effect, a wedding dress - rather weird??


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> You presume wrongly Sir.


You knew it was on!


----------



## Paulus (19 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You knew it was on!


Only by looking at the TV schedule though.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Family 'do' today.
> Nephew was up for his first Holy Communion
> Not being Catholic I just did the stading up, sitting down and kneeling bits
> 
> ...


TBH I find the whole thing weird.


----------



## Paulus (19 Mar 2022)

I have no truck with religion of any sort.
As a young teenager I asked a man of the cloth some questions regarding some of the stories in the good book
The answers I got did not convince me to go along with main steam religion. 
The Catholic faith decrees that we are born as sinners, that cannot be right.
I have been an atheist for many years.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Family 'do' today.
> Nephew was up for his first Holy Communion
> Not being Catholic I just did the stading up, sitting down and kneeling bits
> 
> ...


I've never thought much about it. I was raised a Catholic and the last time I saw this was 60 years ago. It seemed pretty normal then.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (19 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> TBH I find the whole thing weird.


If you think that is weird then don't go to the shrine at Fatima in Portugal. 
Mind boggling. Too much to describe: you have to see it for yourself.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Family 'do' today.
> Nephew was up for his first Holy Communion
> Not being Catholic I just did the stading up, sitting down and kneeling bits
> 
> ...


 
I remember my first Holy Communion I was all dressed up in a black suit and even had an Eton collar


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> If you think that is weird then don't go to the shrine at Fatima in Portugal.
> Mind boggling. Too much to describe: you have to see it for yourself.


 
I always wanted to go to Lourdes, but it is now very expensive to the agree of being a money making racket so I've been told
I'm sure Our Lady would not have wanted that.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I always wanted to go to Lourdes, but it is now very expensive to the agree of being a money making racket so I've been told
> I'm sure Our Lady would not have wanted that.


Knock, Co Mayo, is much the same.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did she need new shoes though, that is the question.



Shoes are always needed


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Shoes are always needed


You've only one pair of feet though!


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I have a lodger and it ain't paying rent, I'll report back when it's gone


 
Squeak has left the building 03:25 😄
This has been going on for some time now and is the third one that I have killed, the housing association have done nothing as they think I'm making it up.
I think they are in the loft and in the inner walls and coming in by the gaps around pipes cables ect.
I have sent them the photo and told them if nothing is done ASAP I'll phone environmental health


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2022)

Good morning. Birds are singing, forecast is good and we are away to the Lakes this morning for four days. All good. My hip and back still ache. I had hoped to sleep longer. Bad!

It goes like this. 22.15 sleep. 01.15 awake, why can't I sleep? 04.15 awake, why can't I sleep? Its really weird the first period of sleep I'm out for the count. The second period of sleep I think I'm awake and only know I must have slept when I see what time it is.

In other words when I'm asleep my brain thinks I'm awake. 🤣 Truly, this is how it feels.

Time for a doze..........I think!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2022)

Morning. Just back a 4 mile run and the bath is running so off for a soak now. 

Quite fresh out with an easterly breeze but another dry day.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2022)

Morning I'm up again,  here too only 1.5c


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Best mates coming round at 11.30 and then we're off down the village for Sunday lunch at 12.30


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2022)

Morning. 2 deg and feels like -2 so my weather ap says. Still it's sunny so will warm up later.

Stays safe peeps


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Squeak has left the building 03:25 😄
> This has been going on for some time now and is the third one that I have killed, the housing association have done nothing as they think I'm making it up.
> I think they are in the loft and in the inner walls and coming in by the gaps around pipes cables ect.
> I have sent them the photo and told them if nothing is done ASAP I'll phone environmental health
> View attachment 636145


Have you tried 2 spring traps side by side , that can give better “ results “ . As too bait , good quality dark chocolate, don’t try and fob them off with cadburys dairy milk.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Mar 2022)

Up early to fill my bladder!!

Have a urology appointment at 9.15 which states "make sure your bladder is full"

I know full well I will be desperate to empty it even before the appointment!!

The NHS must be pulling out all the stops to catch up with stuff if they are sub letting work to private companies on a Sunday.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2022)

Still not time to put the winter bloomers away in their custom made hanger quite yet.


----------



## The Jogger (20 Mar 2022)

Another grey, cool day for sunny Spain rain forecast all week, so today is the best of the weather. 
Gym closes the weekend, so off for a hilly ish walk and feed a couple of carrots to an old nag (horse) I've befriended.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks, another bright, sunny and cold start to the day, I've just watched the F1 qualifying highlights, family here later and more work to do in the garden, I've two shrubs too close together so I'll see how well rooted they are and see if I can move one of them. I've also got some Sweet Pea seeds to plant, they've been soaking over night.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Birds are singing, forecast is good and we are away to the Lakes this morning for four days. All good. My hip and back still ache. I had hoped to sleep longer. Bad!
> 
> It goes like this. 22.15 sleep. 01.15 awake, why can't I sleep? 04.15 awake, why can't I sleep? Its really weird the first period of sleep I'm out for the count. The second period of sleep I think I'm awake and only know I must have slept when I see what time it is.
> 
> ...



Thats almost the same as my sleep pattern most nights, I rarely sleep right through and usually end up having a nap after lunch, and sometimes after tea as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2022)

I need a new printer. I'm sick of printers that work for as long as the first set of inks last then stop working. The printers cost about the same as the ink

I'm looking for an A4 printer probably with ink tank as well, so will keep looking until I find one I like. This could take some time


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I need a new printer. I'm sick of printers that work for as long as the first set of inks last then stop working. The printers cost about the same as the ink
> 
> I'm looking for an A4 printer probably with ink tank as well, so will keep looking until I find one I like. This could take some time



Perhaps a laser printer if the prices have come down a bit, they were too expensive two or three years ago.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I remember my first Holy Communion I was all dressed up in a black suit and even had an Eton collar


Yes, but you were 60 at the time


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, another gloriously sunny morning here.
Yesterday I ventured out on my first club run since before the pandemic. I’ve chosen not to go back to my old club for now, so I gave a club that meets in town another go. It went ok, I will be sending in a membership application. I will miss my old club but even before the pandemic it wasn’t quite working out for me there. I’ve struggled to find a club that works for me ever since I moved to Edinburgh 28 years ago. The one I’m about to join will be my sixth in that time.

I followed up the clubrun with 6 hours of Milan - San Remo on telly


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I need a new printer. I'm sick of printers that work for as long as the first set of inks last then stop working. The printers cost about the same as the ink
> 
> I'm looking for an A4 printer probably with ink tank as well, so will keep looking until I find one I like. This could take some time


We have an HP3720. It prints, scans and copies. It's very compact and sits unobtrusively on a shelf so easy to access, wireless connection which always picks up. Separate black and colour cartridges. Very reliable and I'm happy to recommend for the occasional household use we need it for. Ours was £30.

I've no idea how long ink lasts, pages per cartridge etc. as our use isn't enough to worry about it. Usually a tenner per cartridge, I always use originals.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Up early to fill my bladder!!
> 
> Have a urology appointment at 9.15 which states "make sure your bladder is full"
> 
> ...


In the urology department 

I've been given several routine appointments at unusual hours over the last two years. I feel every effort is being made, positives don't make headlines though.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2022)

Morning all.
Have to get MrsD to hospital for 1045 as she is having a full CT scan. They are concentrating on the thorax and the liver......in case of cancer.
Daughter is coming with us in case my legs decide not to work and I can't push the wheelchair.
As the saying goes "we never signed up for this vetting old malarky"


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We have an HP3720. It prints, scans and copies. It's very compact and sits unobtrusively on a shelf so easy to access, wireless connection which always picks up. Separate black and colour cartridges. Very reliable and I'm happy to recommend for the occasional household use we need it for. Ours was £30.
> 
> I've no idea how long ink lasts, pages per cartridge etc. as our use isn't enough to worry about it. Usually a tenner per cartridge, I always use originals.



Thats similar to our 4527, we've never finished an ink cartridge, they tend to dry up or block up before we've used them up, we don't print very often.


----------



## Paulus (20 Mar 2022)

Morning all. 
A lovely bright sunny morning so I have put a pair of shorts on, my legs will be a bit pasty, it's only 3 months since the shorts were last worn, but they need a bit of sunlight, and probably need a top up of vitamin D.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats similar to our 4527, we've never finished an ink cartridge, they tend to dry up or block up before we've used them up, we don't print very often.


This is what makes me think a laser printer might be better unless you want photographic quality. If it's just documents I think it would make sense.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I need a new printer. I'm sick of printers that work for as long as the first set of inks last then stop working. The printers cost about the same as the ink
> 
> I'm looking for an A4 printer probably with ink tank as well, so will keep looking until I find one I like. This could take some time


We need a printer - but only a few times a year so inkjets tend to have dried out or need a serious clean by the time we need it - normally need it urgently!
As I worked in schools, for many years I used to see this pretty much every September with printers that had been put in a cupboard over the summer holidays!
I decided that about 95% of the stuff we need to print is fine in black and white - colour is nice but not needed normally - so I found a cheap B&W laser printer and it just works
Had it for about 4 years now and still on the original toner!
colour lasers would be fine as well but are physically bigger and, obviously, cost more but it might be worth investigating


----------



## PaulSB (20 Mar 2022)

Well I managed another two hours sleep. Excellent and feel very good. Back and hip have stopped aching as well. It's a glorious day and the forecast is good. We'll set off to the Lakes when we are ready so I must start packing. Definitely shorts weather.

I might drop the word bicycle in to the chat while we're packing. Just very casually to gauge response. 🤔

@Dave7 good luck to you and Mrs D this morning. How you guys, and others less fortunate than me health wise, are getting on always runs through my mind when reading the thread.


----------



## pawl (20 Mar 2022)

Morning all .Just one more shrub to prune and that’s all of the garden to the side and back of the house completed .Just the garden at the front of the house to sort out
Then Ito the garage to sort my bikes out which have had no tlc for a month .Hope to get my first ride in since late February we 😊u😊


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> This is what makes me think a laser printer might be better unless you want photographic quality. If it's just documents I think it would make sense.



I looked into Laser printers a few years ago when we brought our current printer but they were far too expensive then, we don't use a printer enough to justify the outlay.


----------



## Chief Broom (20 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  i was putting my washing on the line and something dropped on the floor....whats that i wondered? oh dear i left a packet of seeds [chrysanthemum carinatum] in my pocket and its been twirling around in the washing machine. The seeds were in a plastic packet but the water got in so they were all soggy  the machine was on a eco wash cycle so i havent cooked them  will sow'em today and hope they come up..fresher than daisies!


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Have you tried 2 spring traps side by side , that can give better “ results “ . As too bait , good quality dark chocolate, don’t try and fob them off with cadburys dairy milk.


They are given the best quality bread made by me, if that's not good enough they can go some place else


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2022)

I need a decent printer for printing patterns. And Mr WD needs one to do his carvings and pictures. So probably an inkjet colour printer.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> In the urology department
> 
> I've been given several routine appointments at unusual hours over the last two years. I feel every effort is being made, positives don't make headlines though.



Back now, men of a certain age will be aware of the prostate checking examination! Sending me for a PSA blood test tomorrow.

Had a biopsy about six years ago and all was clear, I suppose they are just covering their "ar-e" if you will pardon the pun!


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2022)

I now have a tray of Sweet Peas on the kitchen windowsill waiting for mother nature to do her magic.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2022)

Just back from a wander before it gets any busier. The ignorant nobbers are already appearing that string themselves across paths and pavements leaving you no room to get by. Not going back out again unless it's a short leg stretch in the evening.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2022)

I'm having coq au vin or chicken with cheap red plonk for dinner...I'll save the mouse for Monday.........
I have given my kitchen a good clean and even took off the plinth boards on the units ....I found a few droppings, this could have been going on for some time without me knowing .
I think I have an idea where they are coming in so will see what happens when the housing association get back to me.
​


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't hold your breath



Exactly, I think there may just be change in the rules coming


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did she *need* new shoes though, that is the question.



Need? What has that got to do with it, as Mrs @BoldonLad often tells me, it is "want" which is the operative work, not "need"


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm having coq au vin or chicken with cheap red plonk for dinner...I'll save the mouse for Monday.........
> I have given my kitchen a good clean and even took off the plinth boards on the units ....I found a few droppings, this could have been going on for some time without me knowing .
> I think I have an idea where they are coming in so will see what happens when the housing association get back to me.
> ​


Get a cat 🐱


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Family 'do' today.
> Nephew was up for his first Holy Communion
> Not being Catholic I just did the stading up, sitting down and kneeling bits
> 
> ...



I am a total non-believer, married to a practicing Catholic, and, all of the in-laws are practicing Catholics. Like you, I have perfected the standing, sitting kneeling bits, for family occasions (christening, marriages, funerals). I find it all, totally weird, but, each to their own.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm having coq au vin or chicken with cheap red plonk for dinner...*I'll save the mouse for Monday.........*
> I have given my kitchen a good clean and even took off the plinth boards on the units ....I found a few droppings, this could have been going on for some time without me knowing .
> I think I have an idea where they are coming in so will see what happens when the housing association get back to me.
> ​


What'll you be drinking when you have the mouse?


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> If you think that is weird then don't go to the shrine at Fatima in Portugal.
> *Mind boggling. Too much to describe: you have to see it for yourself.*



I would second that! Never seen anything like it.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Up early to fill my bladder!!
> 
> *Have a urology appointment at 9.15 which states "make sure your bladder is full"*
> 
> ...



That is the best excuse for having a couple of pints, before 10:00am, I have heard in a while! 

On a more serious note, hope it all goes well.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Get a cat 🐱


What do they taste like


----------



## Paulus (20 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> What do they taste like


A bit like chicken. So I'm told


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2022)

Knowing my luck I'd get a cat that would play with it's dinner


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> A bit like chicken. So I'm told




Everything tastes a bit like chicken including rabbit


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Get a cat 🐱


Replace a free small unhygienic home invader with a much more expensive larger unhygienic home invader... That doesn't sound like a very logical choice to me!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> What do they taste like


They taste like frogs legs actually.

And frogs legs taste like chicken


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2022)

Back from hospital.
The scan was surpringly quick as they were looking for specific problems.
This was at Halton hospital and parking is excellent...... especially as MrsDs blue badge meant it was free. TBH I have never understood that as a blue badge holder may have way more money than Joe Blogs who has to pay full price.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2022)

A question for those who own (or understand) tablets.
The family just bought MrsD an Amazon Fire 10.
I am impressed. Nice and light. A very clear screen.
Is there anything better for the money out there??


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Mar 2022)

Back from a gloriously sunny wander, spring well and truly sprung. Still no lambs though.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Back from hospital.
> The scan was surpringly quick as they were looking for specific problems.
> This was at Halton hospital and parking is excellent...... especially as MrsDs blue badge meant it was free. TBH I have never understood that as a blue badge holder may have way more money than Joe Blogs who has to pay full price.


At my hospital "blue badge" still have to pay the full price.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2022)

In Two mules for sister Sara rattlesnake tastes like chicken


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2022)

We had a full house again this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> At my hospital "blue badge" still have to pay the full price.


They do at our main hospital......not sure why this is different. 
You park in an appropriate bay.
Ensure your badge etc is showing properly.
Give your reg No at the desk.
Thats it.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A question for those who own (or understand) tablets.
> The family just bought MrsD an Amazon Fire 10.
> I am impressed. Nice and light. A very clear screen.
> Is there anything better for the money out there??




IMHO Samsung make great tablets. I've had Samsung for about 10 years and won't have anything else.

I'm not a fan of Kindle. They are geared for Amazon and little else. The aps on Amazon are just about useless, don't work and are very inferior to Google.

The only way to get Google on a kindle is to side load and you have to be sneaky to do it. Cheap as chips yes, but there is a reason for that. I threw my kindle away as it stopped working after 14 months I went back to good old Samsung.


----------



## 12boy (20 Mar 2022)

Mice round here like peanut butter.
I used a desk top with a mouse for 30 years but when I use the wife's Chromebook now it is so awkward. Now I am used to a tablet.
Almost done with my 3 days of no bending, squatting or lifting over 3 pounds. My son will go home today and has been a huge help since the dog, who weighs about 9 pounds has to be carried up and down stairs 3 times during the night and 10 more during the day, plus all the other things that require lifting or bending. He came up on Wednesday.
I was seriously considering putting my aged pooch to sleep a week or so ago as she would not eat and seemed more puny every day, , but she has sprung back amazingly and is now eating like a glutton. I am sure her problems will return but I will enjoy her company until then.
Dave 7, I sure hope your wife's tests are good.
Mo, I had to google "nobber". I must assume you mean fool or uncouth lout when you use the word. Be safe and well, amigos.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> I used a desk top with a mouse for 30 years but when I use the wife's Chromebook now it is so awkward.


I am not a fan of trackpads so I started using a wired mouse on my laptop. Yes, it was a pain having the wire getting in the way. I accidentally pulled the laptop off my lap one time and almost smashed it.

I am now using a Logitech M190 wireless mouse and that is great. My sofa has wide armrests. I put an old diary on the RH armrest and use that as a mouse mat. I don't have to switch the mouse on and off - it just wakes up when I move it and goes back to sleep when I stop. A single AA rechargeable battery is all it needs and a charge lasts me over a month.



12boy said:


> Now I am used to a tablet.


Tablets are good. I use mine every day. I'm not a fan of typing much on them though. I use a stylus on mine rather than my finger. I think this new tablet must have a coating on the screen to reduce the problem of greasy fingerprints because it doesn't suffer from that problem as much as my old tablet did, but I got used to the stylus.



12boy said:


> I was seriously considering putting my aged pooch to sleep a week or so ago as she would not eat and seemed more puny every day, , but she has sprung back amazingly and is now eating like a glutton. I am sure her problems will return but I will enjoy her company until then.


I hope your pooch makes it through at least another few months in good shape, and ideally into next year and beyond.

I went to visit my older sister just before Christmas and her dog seemed happy enough then but got taken ill very early in the New Year. The vet did some scans and found massive tumours all over the dog's body. It didn't seem kind or sensible to inflict multiple surgeries on an old dog which almost certainly wouldn't recover anyway so she was put down there and then. Shockingly sudden, but it did mean that she only suffered for a couple of days in total.


----------



## The Jogger (20 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Everything tastes a bit like chicken including rabbit


Except chicken.....


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2022)

The Jogger said:


> Except chicken.....


Yeah that can be fowl


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Mar 2022)

So - having caught up with this thread _ have learned that
Mouse tastes like chicken
rabbit tastes like chicken
I think I saw that 2 mules for sister Sarah tastes like chicken - which is just plain confusing - and I seem to rememebr that Sister Sarah wasn;t a Sister but was a 'woman of ill repute' which means that either a mule or a 'woman of ill repute' tastes .......
errrr - I'll just leave that there


basically everything tastes like rabbit - or something

Also - to answer another question
I find the best tablet to be either






a) Paracetomol
or
b) Ibuprofen
for the most common things 

hope this helps


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> So - having caught up with this thread _ have learned that
> Mouse tastes like chicken
> rabbit tastes like chicken
> I think I saw that 2 mules for sister Sarah tastes like chicken - which is just plain confusing - and I seem to rememebr that Sister Sarah wasn;t a Sister but was a 'woman of ill repute' which means that either a mule or a 'woman of ill repute' tastes .......
> ...


Can't use either of those tablets to get on here.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (20 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> basically everything tastes like rabbit -


It'll tastes different with a bottle of £3.99 red wine.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> It'll tastes different with a bottle of £3.99 red wine.



£3.99! What expensive tastes you have


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> It'll tastes different with a bottle of £3.99 red wine.


Yup - it tastes like £3.99 red wine!


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2022)

One for @ColinJ, can the OS maps be downloaded on to more than one device, or are you stuck with the device you first download it on to?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2022)

I have just had a tipple of Aviation Gin. Very nice it was.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> One for @ColinJ, xa can the OS maps be downloaded on to more than one device, or are you stuck with the device you first download it on to?


I'm getting a bit confused... 

I have just been talking about them in a different thread. Had I posted something here too?

Anyway... The licence allows me to put them on multiple devices but only use one at a time.



> Memory-Map OS maps are licensed for a single user, non-commercial use on up to* 5 devices* (any combination of Windows PC, Mac, iPhone, iPad or Android).


See _*Memory Map support*_.

I use _*cycle.travel*_ a lot to work on new bike routes. I used to just use its own mapping (based on OSM)...






... but have recently signed up as a supporter which gives access to OS maps as well for only £2/month. This is probably the cheapest way of getting use of OS maps for the whole country, as well as a warm glow for supporting cycle.travel.






That is Landranger scale (1:50,000). If you zoom in it switches to Explorer (1:25,000). Zooming out gives a map at 1:250,000.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just had a tipple of Aviation Gin. Very nice it was.


Stay away from naked flames, and other possible ignition sources.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'm getting a bit confused...
> 
> I have just been talking about them in a different thread. Had I posted something here too?
> 
> ...


I know you've posted elsewhere, but rather than give any"misleading clues", I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2022)

I just checked... Going _*direct to OS*_ for the map subscription is only £23.99 a year. That is _REALLY _cheap. I paid over £300 for my digital maps a few years ago and they gradually go out of date as new roads are built and towns and villages expand.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I just checked... Going _*direct to OS*_ for the map subscription is only £23.99 a year. That is _REALLY _cheap. I paid over £300 for my digital maps a few years ago and they gradually go out of date as new roads are built and towns and villages expand.


Not many new roads been/being built round these parts.

Houses aplenty though.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not many new roads been/being built round these parts.
> 
> Houses aplenty though.


I don't see too many main roads being built (though I have encountered some) but lots of new estates dotted about with back roads.

Here's one at Clitheroe (satellite picture 2022, OS map 2016):






Looks like they had to keep the footpath...

I think that development will rapidly spread out across the fields to the SW past Barrow until Clitheroe and Whalley eventually join up!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2022)

I just fettled one of my 2 cheap pairs of reading glasses. I have a large head so the glasses were uncomfortably tight above my ears. I immersed each, er... [looks up the name...]... deja vu! No, that's not the name... I did this a while back - '_skull temples_'. 



ColinJ said:


> I found my sunglasses straight away. It seems that I had inadvertently trodden on them because both lenses had popped out of the frame, and one of the, er... (after a quick Google, I found the name I was searching for is) _skull temples _was bent. I managed to put the lenses back in and straightened the temple so it fitted over my ear again and then whizzed back down to Guy.




I heated the plastic temples in boiling water, bent them outwards slightly, and held them like that while I cooled them. They are much more comfortable now but I think I will bend them a little more tomorrow. Once I have perfected the first pair, I will do the same to the second pair.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, a bright, sunny and very cold start to the day, I've been out to the bins and it was very fresh , no bimble for me today, plumber coming at dinnertime and I've got a kitchen cupboard to empty and move.


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Good day had yesterday.
Mates came around at 11.30 and then we walked down to the village and had a superb Sunday lunch at a new venue -Hang Loose. Will go there again! 
Chilled out in the afternoon and put the world to rights in the evening.
Perfect!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2022)

Blinkin ecky thump......is everyone having a lie in ??
Garden is covered in frost so it must be colder than it feels.
Shed load of paper work to do.
Already done the dishes etc.
Apart from that...not a lot.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2022)

Wordle in two this morning. , quordle later.


----------



## Chief Broom (21 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  Bright n sunny here in Brora, ive got lots to do...im making a large planter out of wood and finding that its not quite as simple as i thought [to this bear with little brain]  I started cutting slats for the sides at 22" each but then realized that because some slats overlapped in the corners it wouldnt be perfectly square...so half are 22" and the other 23 n half". After this i will make a compost bin and thats my bodging done


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

Morning. 2 deg here and a tad chilly. It's an auspicious day as today I officially join the old farts club. I am now an old age pensioner. Bloody hell. How did that happen. I turn my back for 5 minutes and bang 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 2 deg here and a tad chilly. It's an auspicious day as today I officially join the old farts club. I am now an old age pensioner. Bloody hell. How did that happen. I turn my back for 5 minutes and bang
> 
> Stay safe peeps



Welcome to the club.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Welcome to the club.




You are to kind. Thanks I think


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Mar 2022)

Morning all.

This post may put you off eating your brekkie... 😊

Lovely day out there and feeling a bit better after my op on Friday - still peeing blood and my todger is still a bit sore but onwards and upwards (full details in Personal Matters/Kidney Stent if you are interested and have nothing better to do than read the posts 🙂).

Can't do much exercise for a while but going for a short walk today just to get out.

Wordled in 3 which I am pleased with as I am a 4 kind of guy according to the distribution stat's.

Oh, forgot to say, I have to drink 3L of water a day. This is really not easy I can tell you. Any suggestions as to how to make it possible/bearable are welcome.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2022)

@SpokeyDokey ouch! I hope that gets better quickly. I drink 2-3 litres of water a day. The secret is to break it down in to glassfuls. When I started this I found a two litre jug filled it up and tried to drink it through the day. I found that over facing.

I now have a glass which I know holds 300ml. I keep it handy all the time and have a drink everytime I pass it. It usually sits by the kitchen sink as I'm in and out of the kitchen a lot. I always have a glass waiting for the kettle to boil, at breakfast and at lunch. It soon adds up.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, bright and frosty here.

On the subject of maps, I recently cottoned on to the free Outside Maps app, it covers the whole UK and provides the facility to zoom in on a multitude of maps, including ones that specialise in showing cycle routes and footpaths. eg. here’s a bit of Livingston, OS street map version and Open Cycle Map.








You can zoom in on anywhere then switch over multiple maps over the same location and zoom amount for different views of the same place.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 2 deg here and a tad chilly. It's an auspicious day as today I officially join the old farts club. I am now an old age pensioner. Bloody hell. How did that happen. I turn my back for 5 minutes and bang
> 
> Stay safe peeps


I must say, you don't look that old.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Morning all.
> 
> This post may put you off eating your brekkie... 😊
> 
> ...


Onwards and upwards then.
3 Ltr imo is impossible for lots of people.
D your best though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 2 deg here and a tad chilly. It's an auspicious day as today I officially join the old farts club. I am now an old age pensioner. Bloody hell. How did that happen. I turn my back for 5 minutes and bang
> 
> Stay safe peeps



In all seriousness - it really does whizz by doesn't it.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> In all seriousness - it really does whizz by doesn't it.




It sure does.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I must say, you don't look that old.




It's the ageless bloomers you know. They are a timeless classic ensemble.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2022)

Good morning. We are in Hawkshead. Heavy frost but a gloriously sunny day beckons. We will be hiking later. Staying in an excellent house but the bed is uncomfortable. Our friend whose birthday we are celebrating is here for the week.......he has brought his tomato seedlings with him. 

Happy Birthday @welsh dragon 🍾🥂

There is someone staying who is also a cyclist. I met this person six years ago on a similar jaunt. When she discovered I cycle she disappeared and checked out my Strava.  Sometime later she was overheard saying she didn't think I was much of a rider. I said nowt but as we were staying in Eskdale popped out before breakfast the next day and rode Hardknott........in pouring rain.

Hopefully I can drop the Fred Whitton in to the chat at some point. 🤞


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 2 deg here and a tad chilly. It's an auspicious day as today I officially join the old farts club. I am now an old age pensioner. Bloody hell. How did that happen. I turn my back for 5 minutes and bang
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Happy Birthday


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2022)

Good morning all. 

Wordle done in 3 .

The sun is shining and looks like being a nice day. 
All the usual stuff to do today, plus a bimble out on the bike for some essentials from the local grocers. 

It's bin day, but they have normally been down by now, but not yet.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2022)

Ps. Happy birthday Welshie.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes folks


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wishes folks



Yes, all the very best to you. 🎂


----------



## Sterlo (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just had a tipple of Aviation Gin. Very nice it was.


Were you up all night


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Were you up all night


Nope


----------



## pawl (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You are to kind. Thanks I think





If I’m still alive and kicking i Will welcome you to the over eighty’s club 

For now HAPPY BIRTHDAY 🥳


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

pawl said:


> If I’m still alive and kicking i Will welcome you to the over eighty’s club
> 
> For now HAPPY BIRTHDAY 🥳


Thanks Pawl


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2022)

Morning. I went to bed far too early, dozed briefly then tossed and turned till 3am got up and had a cuppa and did Wordle and pottered on the iPad then went back just before 5 and dozed for a bit again.

Early walk done and a bit of shopping on the way home and I've just had a bowl of Apple & Blueberry porridge. Cuppa time now. I have to force myself to drink water too. I prefer it slightly warm so usually fill a glass two thirds with cold then top up from the kettle.

I know I said it on the other place, but Happy Birthday again Claire. Enjoy your pension and think of all the pairs of jeans you will be able to buy now.........oh, and maybe you could finally treat yourself to a new pair of bloomers too!


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I must say, you don't look that old.



What a crawler!

(I am miffed because you beat me to it) 

Happy birthday @welsh dragon


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I don't see too many main roads being built (though I have encountered some) but lots of new estates dotted about with back roads.
> 
> Here's one at Clitheroe (satellite picture 2022, OS map 2016):
> View attachment 636276
> ...


Suspect you'll be proved right in time.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 2 deg here and a tad chilly. It's an auspicious day as today I officially join the old farts club. I am now an old age pensioner. *Bloody hell. How did that happen. I turn my back for 5 minutes and bang*
> 
> Stay safe peeps








They have this habit of sneeking up on you.

Enjoy the day.
Put your feet up, relax, eat and drink what you want. Do what you want.
In fact, just treat it like any normal day.


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2022)

Happy birthday @welsh dragon


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It sure does.


Did you know, that on this day in 1963, Alcatraz was closed.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you know, that on this day in 1963, Alcatraz was closed.


 
And Clint Eastwood wasn't found


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you know, that on this day in 1963, Alcatraz was closed.


If they had kept it going our Mo could have been head warden.
That would have stopped the b*****s trying to escape.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Mar 2022)

Good morning from a sunny Portobello. Went for a short walk along the Prom yesterday evening and it was still very busy at 5:30. There were a few hardy souls swimming in the sea 😎
We were due to go to a bbq yesterday but cancelled as Mrs Tenkaykev was feeling a bit under the weather. She’s just tested positive for Covid, so we’ll be up here for a while longer. Overnight sleeper cancelled, we’ll rebook when we know a bit more. Symptoms are of a heavy cold. 
Stay safe folks 👍


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> If they had kept it going our Mo could have been head warden.
> That would have stopped the b*****s trying to escape.


The _"Irish Alcatraz"_ closed in 2004.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Mar 2022)

BBC news - if you have any non-polymer £20 and £50 notes stashed away; they go out of circulation 30 Sep this year.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> BBC news - if you have any non-polymer £20 and £50 notes stashed away; they go out of circulation 30 Sep this year.


They can still be paid into a bank account after that date.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> They can still be paid into a bank account after that date.



Will be tricky for any cash tradesmen to deposit much!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> BBC news - if you have any non-polymer £20 and £50 notes stashed away; they go out of circulation 30 Sep this year.




Fat chance of me having new notes let alone old ones.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Fat chance of me having new notes let alone old ones.


Can't remember when I last used notes, but I usually keep some for emergency use. Came in handy when my cold water tank ballcock needed replaced and just gave him cash. 

I wandered back round to the supermarket for a few more things that I didn't get this morning. Still cool in the shade but starting to feel warm in the sun now. My back is still nagging so not sure I want to risk cycling.


----------



## rustybolts (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 2 deg here and a tad chilly. It's an auspicious day as today I officially join the old farts club. I am now an old age pensioner. Bloody hell. How did that happen. I turn my back for 5 minutes and bang
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Congrats , hope the bloomers can withstand the pressure from the "old farts" ( thats why its called the old farts club)


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

My new shoes are here. I think I could trade in my old addiction for buying jeans for a new one of buying shoes


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Congrats , hope the bloomers can withstand the pressure from the "old farts" ( thats why its called the old farts club)



I have every confidence that Welshies bloomers could withstand a fart of any magnitude. In Sir Francis Chichesters account of his epic round the word journey he mentions being concerned that the sails might fail while navigating the “ roaring forties “, but his mind was set to rest when he managed to source a pair of Welshies bloomers as material for the mainsails 🤔


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Fat chance of me having new notes let alone old ones.


Remember these?


----------



## pawl (21 Mar 2022)

First bimbel since the end of Feb Sunny when I started out Clouded over with a chilly breeze Warming up with a hot chocolate


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

Overcast and a bit bleh here today with a few spits and spots of rain.


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2022)

I picked MrsP up from Gatwick airport late last night, midnight in fact, today she has a very slight headcold and has just tested positive for Covid.


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Remember these?
> View attachment 636311







I've still got one of these, a proper pound note.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2022)

I've done a lot today, I pulled the stereo cabinet out which weights a ton and hoovered behind it, then moved the bed and did the same there, where does all this dust come from ?
Went to the shop for milk and made a fruit cake, I have a coffee now as I need a rest


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 636312
> 
> I've still got one of these, a proper pound note.


I still have a genuine nine bod note.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2022)

Breaking News - we are going to have a heatwave


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> I still have a genuine nine bod note.


Is that from that strange Yorkshire currency from way back when?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> I still have a genuine nine bod note.


You don't see many bod notes about.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Overcast and a bit bleh here today with a few spits and spots of rain.


It's 21.4c in the sun


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2022)

I finally got myself out for a short bimble. My back is annoying me so barely 17 miles but it's a start. 

Off for some lunch now.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's 21.4c in the sun




More like 9 here


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Remember these?
> View attachment 636311


There are people on here that remember white five pound notes 😂😂😂😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. 2 deg here and a tad chilly. It's an auspicious day as today I officially join the old farts club. I am now an old age pensioner. Bloody hell. How did that happen. I turn my back for 5 minutes and bang
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Happy birthday


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Happy birthday


Thank you


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> Is that from that strange Yorkshire currency from way back when?


T'is one of those odd notes from way back. Often used when paying in Lancashire. After convincing them it were worth more than a ten bob note.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You don't see many bod notes about.


Not now, which is why I'll not be parting with mine.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I have to force myself to drink water too. I prefer it slightly warm so usually fill a glass two thirds with cold then top up from the kettle


Interesting how different we all are. IMO hot drinks should be hot, and everything else should be chilled, ideally to near freezing point! 

I bought a stainless steel drinking bottle from Aldi. I keep it in the fridge with tap water in it. I used to use one of my cycling bottles but the water always had a plastic taste. 

I think I will buy some better cycling bottles now I have some cash to spare. Insulated and taste-free is what I will look for. 



Mo1959 said:


> Happy Birthday again Claire. Enjoy your pension


Seconded/thirded/whatever-the-count-is-ed! 



Mo1959 said:


> Can't remember when I last used notes


I very rarely use them now but my local takeaway only accepts cash. I rarely buy takeaways these days. I used to buy one a week when I first moved here but I am being more careful with my diet now so more like 4 or 5 times a year. 



classic33 said:


> Remember these?
> View attachment 636311


I was thinking about 10 bob notes the other day. I remember being taken to the fair in the Abbey fields in Kenilworth when I would have been about 6 years old. At that time rides would have cost about 3d or 6d. My dad gave me a 10s note and told me to go off and enjoy myself while he strolled round with my mum. Most parents these days probably wouldn't dream of doing that, especially with kids not having phones!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> There are people on here that remember white five pound notes 😂😂😂😀


There are people here that remember farthings and threepenny bits.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> There are people here that remember farthings and threepenny bits.


I thought the three penny bit was a lovely little coin. My pocket money was a half crown.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> There are people here that remember farthings and threepenny bits.



We've still got some in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought the three penny bit was a lovely little coin. My pocket money was a half crown.


Your family must have been rich.
My pocket money was 9 pence. 6d to get into the picture house and 3d for a bag of sweets.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Mar 2022)

I use a half crown from the year of my birth as the top cap on my steerer tube. Just the right diameter.
Drill a hole and a stainless flange bolt and the job looks nice.


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> There are people here that remember farthings and threepenny bits.


Let’s be honest there are people on here that learn to ride on penny - farthings 😂😂😀


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

I used to get a threpenny bit after church in Sunday's to spend in the sweet shop. It was always a case of quantity not quality when it came to it.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

Now the sun has decided to show itself. It will start going dark again soon. It's a bit late now.


----------



## 12boy (21 Mar 2022)

I must also join the throng wishing Welshie joy today. 
4-5 inches of wet snow last night and it will be mostly melted by tonight. 16.7 C by Thursday.
B well and safe.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Your family must have been rich.
> My pocket money was 9 pence. 6d to get into the picture house and 3d for a bag of sweets.


You got pocket money  I didn't even have pockets 
the only money I had was from my paper round 12/6p


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

12boy said:


> I must also join the throng wishing Welshie joy today.
> 4-5 inches of wet snow last night and it will be mostly melted by tonight. 16.7 C by Thursday.
> B well and safe.




Thank you.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2022)

I got sixpence a week pocket money and had to save half of it so I could buy presents and cards for birthdays and Xmas, when I got my paper round I was paid fifteen shillings a week and had to give my Mum five shillings a week board.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2022)

Another gentle stroll done since it was so nice. That’s me done for the day. Hopefully all the fresh air will help me sleep tonight.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> You got pocket money  I didn't even have pockets
> the only money I had was from my paper round 12/6p


Where'd you keep the money as you walked home?


----------



## Paulus (21 Mar 2022)

I've got a thruppeny bit also.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where'd you keep the money as you walked home?


I had a bike so in my saddle bag


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've got a thruppeny bit also.
> View attachment 636348
> 
> View attachment 636349


Not seen one of them in a long time


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2022)

Was there a silver threepenny at one time too? I know there was the sixpence but I’m sure there was a silver threepence too?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've got a thruppeny bit also.
> View attachment 636348
> 
> View attachment 636349


That brings back memories


----------



## pawl (21 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> We've still got some in a drawer somewhere.





Rule Britannia two tanners make a bob three make on and six and four two bob


----------



## pawl (21 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> There are people here that remember farthings and threepenny bits.




And I’m one of themIf memory serves me correctly four farthings equaled one penny I think the old six pence was the one that was put in the Christmas Pudding


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Not seen one of them in a long time


That's exactly what I said!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Mar 2022)

Well you asked for it.....
Two different type of farthings, a thrupny bit. A silver threepence, a half penny and a full penny. 




Two different ten bob notes, or halves as we used to call them




And finally four different pound notes


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Mar 2022)

I also have a book of petrol coupons last used in WW2 but reissued in the 1973 fuel crisis.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2022)

A beautiful and gentle seven mile walk today averaging just over 2.0mph. Strolling through wonderful ancient woodland, over barren hilltop, alongside Lake Windermere and through a green valley home.

I saw interesting things and learned new things. A natural graft between an oak and beech tree. They were growing so close together they had fused at the base about three feet above ground. I've seen this before but not between two different species. Large numbers of storm blown and felled mature trees - the wind strength is unimaginable. 

We met a farmer's wife setting mole traps who explained why and how to do this. Apparently soil gets in to the silage at harvest and poisons the sheep when fed to them. She only sets traps in the silage fields.

Saw true native daffodils for the first time. Beautiful. I can see Wordsworth's view now.

And 50+ primary school kids in an inter-school cross-country race. The kids at Hawkshead primary have to run a mile a day three days a week before classes - all 48 of them.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Mar 2022)

And here is a 1914 sixpence which is almost pure silver


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A beautiful and gentle seven mile walk today averaging just over 2.0mph. Strolling through wonderful ancient woodland, over barren hilltop, alongside Lake Windermere and through a green valley home.
> 
> I saw interesting things and learned new things. A natural graft between an oak and beech tree. They were growing so close together they had fused at the base about three feet above ground. I've seen this before but not between two different species. Large numbers of storm blown and felled mature trees - *the wind strength is unimaginable.*
> 
> ...


You're gonna have to cut back on the beans.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Was there a silver threepenny at one time too? I know there was the sixpence but I’m sure there was a silver threepence too?


Yes, I have both a silver threepence and sixpence. When the kids were small I used to put them in the Christmas pudding.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2022)

pawl said:


> And I’m one of themIf memory serves me correctly four farthings equaled one penny I think the old six pence was the one that was put in the Christmas Pudding



Farthing chews and black jacks.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Your family must have been rich.
> My pocket money was 9 pence. 6d to get into the picture house and 3d for a bag of sweets.



I got a shilling (5p in today's money), 6d Cinema, 3d sweets, 3d bus-fare there and back


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I got a shilling (5p in today's money), 6d Cinema, 3d sweets, 3d bus-fare there and back


I wasn't allowed to go to the cinema


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I wasn't allowed to go to the cinema



What I actually find incredible is, not the amount of pocket money I got, but, the fact that these trips, by bus, to the town centre (about 4 miles away), to visit the cinema, took place unaccompanied, when I was aged 5-6 years old! My 13 year old grandson has just this year started to get the bus to school (unaccompanied).

I sometimes wonder, were my parents trying to lose me?


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Mar 2022)

pawl said:


> Rule Britannia two tanners make a bob three make on and six and four two bob


My Irish mum taught me a skipping rhyme from her childhood: 
“ Amen means “ so be it “
Half a Crown and a Thruppeny bit,
Two men, four feet, walking down O’Connel Street,
Shouting out “ Pigs Feet,
Two and six a pound”


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (21 Mar 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> What I actually find incredible is, not the amount of pocket money I got, but, the fact that these trips, by bus, to the town centre (about 4 miles away), to visit the cinema, took place unaccompanied, when I was aged 5-6 years old! My 13 year old grandson has just this year started to get the bus to school (unaccompanied).
> 
> I sometimes wonder, were my parents trying to lose me?


When I left junior school aged 11 I was sent to a (very good) Grammar School. 
This was over an hour away and needed three buses to get there. 
I was leaving home at 7.30 AM on my own, every day. 
None of this mummy driving me all over the place. 
If made me very self reliant. Good thing or bad? Discuss for homework.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Mar 2022)

I went to a (very bad) comprehensive but at least it was only an easy walk away


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I have both a silver threepence and sixpence. When the kids were small I used to put them in the Christmas pudding.


That got banned by new Health & Safety regulations which came in after decimalisation!


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> What I actually find incredible is, not the amount of pocket money I got, but, the fact that these trips, by bus, to the town centre (about 4 miles away), to visit the cinema, took place unaccompanied, when I was aged 5-6 years old! My 13 year old grandson has just this year started to get the bus to school (unaccompanied).
> 
> I sometimes wonder, were my parents trying to lose me?


I had to walk to school 4 miles on my own when I was 7 year old, at 11 in my new school I had to catch a bus as it was 10 miles away.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Farthing chews and black jacks.


Misread that first time..........


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I had to walk to school 4 miles on my own when I was 7 year old, at 11 in my new school I had to catch a bus as it was 10 miles away.



When I started secondary school I got a new bike, paid for by my Dad, and started cycling to and from school, five miles each way.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> When I started secondary school I got a new bike, paid for by my Dad, and started cycling to and from school, five miles each way.


I did too - a 5-speed Raleigh. It was only 1.5 miles each way, but I had the _horrendously _hard Barkers' Butts Lane climb to tackle on the way home. It had slopes of about 2.5% at either end but a vicious 230 metre ramp at 4.5% in the middle... 

Yes - actually a piddling little climb which I was able to sprint up aged 50 on a singlespeed bike with a big rucksack on my back. Still, aged 11-13 in Coventry it felt like a real monster!

The bike eventually got stolen from the school bike sheds, and that was me done with cycling for 20 years.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Mar 2022)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Today’s plans are on hold as Mrs Tenkaykev continues to struggle with Covid. We had a take away curry last night which is our usual first line of defence, it was from a place called “ Cutting Chaii “ in Leith and very good indeed. 
Hopefully get Mrs Tenkaykev out for a walk along Porty Prom later, stay safe folks 👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿☕️


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2022)

Morning. Slightly better sleep last night. Another cool start but should be pleasant for a walk. Think I’ll go up the hill this morning. There’s a little path I haven’t been up that actually takes you slightly higher and gives a 360 degree view so think I’ll do that now that the ground has dried up a bit. I’m not sure there will be a great view though as there’s a bit of low cloud.


----------



## The Jogger (22 Mar 2022)

Morning all, yesterday we went for lunch with our neighbour, he is a GP and his wife a counsellor, this hypochondriac refrained from discussing symptoms 😁 as they're on holiday. 
Gym today, then an appointment at home with an insurance rep, selling a funeral plan, i hope there is no connection with all of the above 😂


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2022)

Morning all. 
A brightish start to the day here.
All the usual things to do today, dog walking, domestics, bike riding, cooking, and gardening. Not necessarily in that order.
What a busy life we retirees live.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2022)

Morning. Cool but bright here so today promises to be a good day.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Chief Broom (22 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  Lots of herring gulls perched on the roof tops round here, i wonder if some ones feeding them...wont be popular with folk with dumped on cars or washing on the line. I like seeing them though as i like the reminder im by the sea and their indomitable attitude is awesome...probably survive the human race.
Just as i thought my bodging had come to an end.... i need to make a stand for seedlings by the south facing window. Every things coming up like mustard and cress and they need the sun!


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

MrsD has a hair appointment at 10am, so we'll be having a stroll down to the village first thing.
Lawns to be cut when I get back.



Paulus said:


> I've got a thruppeny bit also.


MrsD's got two...


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2022)

Good morning people, we have a friend round this morning, haven't seen her for a couple of weeks as she was having problems with her back, dentist this afternoon, I lost a filing a few weeks ago and had a temporary one put in so they're putting a permanent one in today, the tooth was rotting under the old filing so I have to have some of the tooth drilled out, I'm not looking forward to that, the saga of our leaky stopcock continues, its half buried in the wall so it'll be a b******d to change, my Brother In Law's friend who was round yesterday said he'd rebuild it and went off for parts and hasn't come back yet


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD's got two...


I’ve been sorely tempted to post something similar but managed to refrain 😉😁


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I did too - a 5-speed Raleigh. It was only 1.5 miles each way, but I had the _horrendously _hard Barkers' Butts Lane climb to tackle on the way home. It had slopes of about 2.5% at either end but a vicious 230 metre ramp at 4.5% in the middle...
> 
> Yes - actually a piddling little climb which I was able to sprint up aged 50 on a singlespeed bike with a big rucksack on my back. Still, aged 11-13 in Coventry it felt like a real monster!
> 
> The bike eventually got stolen from the school bike sheds, and that was me done with cycling for 20 years.



 I've never been able to sprint up Barkers Butts, to steep, I couldn't even when I was young and fit, you must have been going well that day. Coventry was built on rolling countryside and ain't flat but we haven't got the lumps you've got round by you, I recon if I lived where you do I'd be climbing better, It was always noticeable when I was cub cycling that if someone spent a holiday climbing in the Alps or the Pyrenees they would be flying up the climbs for the first six months after they got back.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, another cold and sunny start.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2022)

Morning all.
A bright sunny morning here.
Yesterdays beautiful afternoon never arrived.......it turned cool and cloudy.
Looks more promising today.
Our meal (again) was salmon encroute with sautè potatoes......very nice.
As for today......I have no idea


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Mar 2022)

Morning all . Lovely start to the day here in tropical Coventry.
Just I little question for you all . Does anyone have a wife/partner/friend that has a completely irrational dislike like of everything to do with Mothers Day ?

Asking for a friend 😂😀


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2022)

Back from a 6.3 mile hilly walk with my back still nagging away which put a damper on a cracking walk.

I went to visit the pets belonging to the Crieff Hydro.


----------



## pawl (22 Mar 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Lovely start to the day here in tropical Coventry.
> Just I little question for you all . Does anyone have a wife/partner/friend that has a completely irrational dislike like of everything to do with Mothers Day ?
> 
> Asking for a friend 😂😀




I thought Mothers Day was more about the Mother Church than a reason for super markets to add 50% to bunches of flowers, chocolates etc


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Lovely start to the day here in tropical Coventry.
> Just I little question for you all . Does anyone have a wife/partner/friend that has a completely irrational dislike like of everything to do with Mothers Day ?
> 
> Asking for a friend 😂😀


MrsD has a dislike for anything involving greetings cards. 
Saved me a fortune over the years.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2022)

I am awake much earlier than usual today. 

My pal came over yesterday for our weekly meal and TV session and stopped over. Normally, I don't hear her moving about the house in the morning before she leaves. If she is up very early she normally goes without waking me. If around this time she would bring me a mug of tea and say goodbye.

I had assumed that I do not hear her because my hearing is so poor these days but today I woke up at 07:30 for some reason and could hear every noise she made... Footsteps up and down the stairs, doors opening and closing, taps running, the combi-boiler switching on and off, toilet flushing and so on...

I am not quite as deaf as I had feared! I must just be relaxed about her presence in the house and normally kind of filter out the sounds. Interesting!

I have already done 1.5 cryptic crosswords. I will play a few puzzle games on my tablet and then get up a couple of hours earlier than usual. It might be a step towards normalising my sleep pattern? I will need a snooze later but it would be good to do a few things first.

I did some work on my singlespeed bike yesterday to attempt to fix an annoying ticking sound from the transmission. I hope that my flash of inspiration turns out to have been correct or else I will end up buying lots of bits and trying again.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2022)

Good Day from bright and sunny Hawkshead. Today we will be heading off for a longish lowland walk, someone else's route I will just follow.

I'm going tonight for seven. It's an electric oven. I hate using an electric oven........and worse it's an induction hob.........I might just order in a takeaway 🤣

School? My primary school was a 30 minute bus ride from home. We were met at the other end and marched in a crocodile to the school. Secondary school was a 90 minute commute by two buses or two buses and train! At 11 years old!

There's a primary school in our village. The kids who live in the village are not allowed to walk to school unaccompanied. A parent has to escort them. We're talking 2-300 metres at most.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> There's a primary school in our village. The kids who live in the village are not allowed to walk to school unaccompanied. A parent has to escort them. We're talking 2-300 metres at most.


sounds good sense to me. Apparently some paedos lie in wait for "that" moment.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> There's a primary school in our village. The kids who live in the village are not allowed to walk to school unaccompanied. A parent has to escort them. We're talking 2-300 metres at most.


I walked to school until I was 11. From 5-7 my older sister accompanied me. When I was 7, our family moved to Coventry. We were about 1 km from the school that my younger sister and I attended and I was the one in charge of the school 'run' (walk)!

From the age of 9, I would be cycling with my friends from Coundon (north Coventry) to Corley, Fillongley and other villages between Coventry and the southern fringes of Birmingham.

No parents involved! 

It is sad how little independence young children tend to have these days, isn't it!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> sounds good sense to me. Apparently some paedos lie in wait for "that" moment.


I agree Dave and understand the reasoning. Just find it sad those kids can't have the little bit of independence walking solo to and from school would give them.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I agree Dave and understand the reasoning. Just find it sad those kids can't have the little bit of independence walking solo to and from school would give them.


I'm quite sure there's no more "paedos" around now than there were when we were young. Social media and media in general has just ramped up the reporting massively.


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm quite sure there's no more "paedos" around now than there were when we were young. Social media and media in general has just ramped up the reporting massively.


Indeed, my primary school walk was only about 2miles, and I and my younger brother were unaccompanied from about the age of 8. Although a lot of the time we did cycle it.
At weekends or summer evenings I would be in the local park with friends, and we did meet some strange men, but we did as we were warned, not to speak to strange men, get into strangers cars etc. etc.
So I don't think that the prevalence of pedro's is any worse than then. It just gets a lot more coverage .


----------



## Sterlo (22 Mar 2022)

I can recall, my primary school was only shortish walk down the next street, but both my parents worked, so when I left school, I walked to the local post office on the main road where my Mum worked, collected the door key and went home, alone in the house until she came home later on. Can you imagine a 7 or 8 year old being allowed to do that nowadays, social services would be on the case straight away.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (22 Mar 2022)

When we were 9/10/11 years old a local vicar used to take groups of young lads all over the place. We went Youth Hostelling in the Wicklow Mountains three years in a row.
Every morning one of us was summoned into vicar's bed and we had to play with his willy.
We all thought it was a bit of a hoot. Never said anything to parents, just had a laugh about it. They were good holidays, we came to no harm and we learned an awful lot about ourselves and life.
Now we realise that is child abuse and he was a paedo.
Vicar is long dead. Do I hold anything against him or his memory? Nothing at all. Neither does anyone else, but then we were brought up in a different world.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I can recall, my primary school was only shortish walk down the next street, but both my parents worked, so when I left school, I walked to the local post office on the main road where my Mum worked, collected the door key and went home, alone in the house until she came home later on. Can you imagine a 7 or 8 year old being allowed to do that nowadays, social services would be on the case straight away.


Similar for me. From an early age I had a key to let myself in.
I can still taste the pickled onion butties I used to make for myself.
When I moved to the sec mod school we used to get there by walking along the railway line and run when the bobby shouted us.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Mar 2022)

Done the cleaning. Nipped down to the Post Office to buy a Mothers Day card to discover they are shut all week. Got home and remembered that my sister always sends us cards via Moonpig. Looked them up, selected a card, customised it with a photo and a message, and for the princely sum of £4.54 it’s now on its way  IMO a very reasonable price considering it would cost about £3.50 to buy a stock card from a supermarket and to add a stamp to it.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2022)

I nipped out and tested the bike. It seemed a lot better but not totally silent, and this has happened before - the ticking usually returns over a couple of rides. I have a new chain to put on, so I'll see if that makes any difference.

I called in at Lidl and for the first time since the store was built several years ago, I saw a driver pull up at one of the recharging points and plug his car in. I can't think of any other public recharging points in Todmorden. I am surprised that the Aldi store was built without including any. I would have thought that it would be a condition for giving building consent these days***!

Plenty of Metros left today because I got to the station hours earlier than usual.

On the way back I spotted _Ratty_ again on the path I take between the bus station and the river Calder. Same place as I saw _this_ rat...



ColinJ said:


> I was walking with a friend along a footpath above the river at the back of Todmorden bus station. Just then a large rat ran across from a gap in the wall to a bush opposite.
> 
> ColinJ: "Ah, a fine example of _Rattus Norvegicus_!"
> 
> ...



As I got closer this time, Ratty turned round in the hole in the wall and poked his head out to see what was coming and making that whirring noise. His whiskers twitched and he disappeared pretty quickly when he saw me staring back at him!


*** I just checked - new building regulations to be enforced from this summer will enforce that condition.


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2022)

Bimble done in the lovely sunny weather. But, the front derailuer return spring has snapped meaning I was stuck in the big ring with several big hills to climb to get home.
It's old, 20 plus years, and looking on line this model, Shimano fd-4403 is long since superseded, and not even the bay of E has one.
A trip to the LBS is needed to see what the compatible parts are, and if he can get them.


----------



## pawl (22 Mar 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I can recall, my primary school was only shortish walk down the next street, but both my parents worked, so when I left school, I walked to the local post office on the main road where my Mum worked, collected the door key and went home, alone in the house until she came home later on. Can you imagine a 7 or 8 year old being allowed to do that nowadays, social services would be on the case straight away.




Mine was pretty much the same Mum walked me to school Collected me mid day Walked me back and collected me mid afternoon Moved to juniors which was in the building.

Secondary school was only ten minutes walk until a new school was built on the outskirts of Loughborough From where I lived it was just a tad under on mile which should have excluded me from cycling there .Being a bit of a rebel I took no notice of the one mile rule For the last two years I cycled to school Any one who knows old Loughborough will know Thorpe Acre and tThorpe Hill which had to cycled up twice a day.

Happy days


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> So I don't think that the prevalence of pedro's is any worse than then. It just gets a lot more coverage .


I've only ever known one Pedro ....... and he was a bit dodgy.


----------



## rustybolts (22 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> When I started secondary school I got a new bike, paid for by my Dad, and started cycling to and from school, five miles each way.


When I started secondary school I got my dream bike . I worked all summer and easter as a helper on a lorry and saved it all. I was dreaming about this bike for months . It was a Raleigh Blue Streak racer with 5 Benelux gears ( crap ) . I sat in the boot of my Dads Austin A60 Cambridge holding onto this bike as he drove home about 14 miles away. I could not sleep and spent most of the night gazing at the bike parked in the hall. If I won an Aston Martin or a Ferrari now it would not give me as much pleasure . At school I gave mates a ride on it. There was a big queue and I was bribed "a cigarette for a spin" on the bike from about half the school !


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2022)

My older brothers walked me to school, then when we came to the UK, primary school was too far and my mum wouldn't allow me to walk on my own and my younger brother was going to school as well so mum walked us both.

I got the bus on my own when I went to comprehensive school. 

Some weirdo in a car stopped me one day as I was on my way and offered me a lift which I kindly declined. If my older brothers had found him, it would not have ended well for him.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2022)

At the age of 11 I was given my first road bike, it was second third forth hand and had drop handle bars a hard saddle and no gears.
I had to wait until I was 39 to buy my first brand new MTB.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> I've only ever known one Pedro ....... and he was a bit dodgy.


I have one living on the same floor as me, did 8 years inside, when i first met him he said his name was George
three days later it was Rodger 
Sometime later he asked me to help him fill out a form for a renewal driving licence.....old licence George
I said nothing, I have nothing to do with him now.
In the next block we had a nice chap called Jim, we were sat out in the garden talking about our past, i said "what's your story Jim", nothing to say mate, a few months later he fell out of the window......it was all over the local papers yes another pedro, still he did the right thing in the end.
I complained to the housing association, but was told that they are forced by the council to take so many per year, letter to MP.....no reply


----------



## Dave7 (22 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My older brothers walked me to school, then when we came to the UK, primary school was too far and my mum wouldn't allow me to walk on my own and my younger brother was going to school as well so mum walked us both.
> 
> I got the bus on my own when I went to comprehensive school.
> 
> Some weirdo in a car stopped me one day as I was on my way and offered me a lift which I kindly declined. If my older brothers had found him, it would not have ended well for him.


Reading that sparked a thought in my brain....... a question for you really.
Quite personal so I hope you don't mind me asking...........
At what age did you start wearing bloomers ?????
I assume that, at school you wore the mandatory bottle green or navy blue knickers........so when did the bloomers come in ??


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2022)

Sitting on a bench half way round my walk. I was able to take the jacket off climbing up as it’s so nice. Just heard a green Woodpecker calling. I’ll sit for a while it’s so nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Reading that sparked a thought in my brain....... a question for you really.
> Quite personal so I hope you don't mind me asking...........
> At what age did you start wearing bloomers ?????
> I assume that, at school you wore the mandatory bottle green or navy blue knickers........so when did the bloomers come in ??




My goodness. The old navy blue drawers. 

After i left school. They were all the rage you know


----------



## 12boy (22 Mar 2022)

When 8 and 9 my 15 year old sister and I would take a train from Bombay (Mumbai now) to Madras and then busses to our boarding school in the Southern Ghats, sans parents. About 900 miles. We moved to the USA when I was 10 and until I began driving I walked to school. Never had any problems, either.
The weather is excellent for bike riding but I am not allowed due to my heart procedure. I had kind of planned to blow off a garden for the first time in 30 years due to the time I spend caregiving for Mrs 12, but the medical restrictions with the procedure makes it moot since rototilling and spading are also verboten until the end of April. TBH, the garden produces far too much for us to eat and that is another reason. Last years garden in May and July
Be well and safe.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> Bimble done in the lovely sunny weather. But, the front derailuer return spring has snapped meaning I was stuck in the big ring with several big hills to climb to get home.
> It's old, 20 plus years, and looking on line this model, Shimano fd-4403 is long since superseded, and not even the bay of E has one.
> A trip to the LBS is needed to see what the compatible parts are, and if he can get them.
> View attachment 636430


This the same?
https://www.cycleking.co.uk/drive-c...iagra-fd-4403-9-speed-front-derailleur__14859


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Mar 2022)

Mrs Tenkaykev managed a short walk along the prom at lunchtime. A lovely warm day. Time for a bowl of soup and a cheese scone.
Mrs Tenkaykev’s birthday tomorrow, not the celebration we’d planned, but needs must.


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> This the same?
> https://www.cycleking.co.uk/drive-c...iagra-fd-4403-9-speed-front-derailleur__14859


That's the one, but it says item inactive. So it's no longer available.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> That's the one, but it says item inactive. So it's no longer available.


Sorry if I got your hopes up.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2022)

Back from my walk and plonked down with a coffee. I am feeling slightly jiggered.


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Sorry if I got your hopes up.


I had already seen that one on a search earlier. So no Hope's dashed.


----------



## rustybolts (22 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> Bimble done in the lovely sunny weather. But, the front derailuer return spring has snapped meaning I was stuck in the big ring with several big hills to climb to get home.
> It's old, 20 plus years, and looking on line this model, Shimano fd-4403 is long since superseded, and not even the bay of E has one.
> A trip to the LBS is needed to see what the compatible parts are, and if he can get them.
> View attachment 636430


https://www.ebay.de/itm/185344681086?hash=item2b2767647e:g:YksAAOSw2uJiM27a


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> https://www.ebay.de/itm/185344681086?hash=item2b2767647e:g:YksAAOSw2uJiM27a


I'd be cautious of the username and review number!


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> https://www.ebay.de/itm/185344681086?hash=item2b2767647e:g:YksAAOSw2uJiM27a


Mine is a band on version.
Thanks for trying though


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> Mine is a band on version.
> Thanks for trying though


The spring that's broken should be the same, only not broken.
Could you not simply swap springs?


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> The spring that's broken should be the same, only not broken.
> Could you not simply swap springs?


Having looked more closely at it, its actually a little cast lug that one end of the spring sits behind, has snapped off so there is nothing to hold the spring in place.
This also happened about 5 years back with the same model derailuer but on my Audax bike.
It seems to be a bit of a design fault.


----------



## Paulus (22 Mar 2022)

It looks like any band on triple derailuer of 28.6 diameter will work with my downtube shifters. I'll see what my LBS has to offer in the morning.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2022)

That was a unpleasant but successful afternoon, the troublesome tooth is out, I took the decision to have it pulled, I felt a bit rough leaving the dentist but better now, helped by raiding my Good Ladies stash of paracetamol, the stopcock in the kitchen, one of two in the house is fixed, whoever put it in had buried one end into the wall where the wall and floor meet, if he'd had to replace it he would have had to hack holes into the wall and floor, he managed, eventually, to open it up and replace the internals, so the damp corner is now dry and once its had some time to fully dry I will be able to redecorate it.


----------



## Chief Broom (22 Mar 2022)

Evening folks  Did a bit of work gardening/bodging and went for a spin. Great day for riding with the sun out still a bit chilly though and wouldnt head out without a coat  Lots of toads crossing the lanes...some moving and quite a few flattened ! There was a male pheasant strutting his stuff at the side of the road and the bright sun really lit up his iridescent plumage, beautiful [but they're still thick ]. Managed to get up 'my' hill in second gear today....ok there was bit of a tail wind but only slight...


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

I'm not sure if that is "_Am I the first to wake up?_" or "_Is anyone else still awake?_"... 

Anyway... I'm outta here now. I have a cryptic crossword to solve and various puzzle games to play. Got to keep the old braincells ticking over, don't I! (Sleep would probably do those cells more good, but that can wait a while.)

See you tomorrow. Today. Much later today!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2022)

Morning. Wordle done very quickly in 4. 

It is just 2 degrees and misty at the moment. Hopefully nice once it burns off. Hoping to jog a bit depending on how the legs feel. I take much longer to get going now and can’t just go out the door and start running right away like I used to. I find it takes a mile of brisk walking to loosen things up and get the heart rate and breathing up a bit first.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2022)

A quick good morning. I will report back later.
We watched a film last night.....called Collateral with Tom Cruise as a hit man that must take out 5 targets in one night. Very fast moving.
Cool morning but should soon warm up.
Oh......I have my scan booked for Friday at 0910. Hospital is approx 10 miles away and its peak traffic.
And.........I am planning to buy and cook some ribs today. Never done them before so it should be interesting.
See you later 
Ohh, forgot. Chorley Paul.......nice to see the weather is good for you. It proves that the sun DOESN'T always shine on the righteous


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2022)

good morning all, I'm pulling out of the yoga class this morning, still sore after yesterday's extraction, I'll talk to the dentist later and I'll message the yoga teacher later as well, wordle in four today.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2022)

Morning. Bright but a bit frosty here at the moment. Should warm up later thought. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (23 Mar 2022)

Good morning all. 
Wordle in 5.
Looks like another fine day in the offing.
More of the usual things to do today, so another busy day ahead. 
Dave, my next door neighbour brought two bikes round yesterday for repairs.
1, was just the rear brake cable had come unattached from the cable guides.
2, the front tyre need pumping up. The rear gear cable was seized, but with some penetrating oil I got that working. He was given bike no 2 which has obviously been outside for a long while.
I've said before that he has no mechanical skills whatsoever 
Let's see what today brings.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, another sunny day in prospect


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Another sunny day. 
Will listen to the Budget later to see if there's anything for us pensioners.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another sunny day.
> Will listen to the Budget later to see if there's anything for us pensioners.





Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another sunny day.
> Will listen to the Budget later to see if there's anything for us pensioners.


Yeah. Right


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2022)

Morning again. 5k plod done. Still very slow compared to even a couple of years ago, but my pace for the same route has got slightly better over the last few goes so got to be happy with that.

It was only 2 degrees and misty when I set out but the sun is trying to burn through now and we should be in for another lovely day. It's been a great little spell of weather.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2022)

I'm up again, talk about sleepless in Seattle North Baddesley


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Mar 2022)

Good Morning folks, 
There’s a haar on the Firth of Forth this morning ( inspired by Flick and Mo, I’m getting the hang of the dialect 😉) Mrs tenkaykev starts her final year of her sixties today, all our plans for trips out to meet friends and have meals out have had to be postponed until she’s over Covid. She’s delighted with her presents, I got her an OMM Kamleika jacket in a delightful blue, so I’m in credit on the Brownie points 😁
Have a peaceful day folks 😎☀️🎂


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good Morning folks,
> There’s a haar on the Firth of Forth this morning ( inspired by Flick and Mo, I’m getting the hang of the dialect 😉) Mrs tenkaykev starts her final year of her sixties today, all our plans for trips out to meet friends and have meals out have had to be postponed until she’s over Covid. She’s delighted with her presents, I got her an OMM Kamleika jacket in a delightful blue, so I’m in credit on the Brownie points 😁
> Have a peaceful day folks 😎☀️🎂


I've got the blue one too. It's a lovely shade. 

@numbnuts My Garmin wasn't too impressed with my sleep either! I seem to get night about. A reasonable night followed by a horrendous one.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got the blue one too. It's a lovely shade.


We’re trying to work out how the hood folds, there’s a small elasticated section inside the hood but its quite shallow. Any ideas Mo? ( kamleika 4, mines over ten years old and a different design that rolls away )


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> We’re trying to work out how the hood folds, there’s a small elasticated section inside the hood but its quite shallow. Any ideas Mo? ( kamleika 4, mines over ten years old and a different design that rolls away )


Never looked to be honest. I just leave it flapping about.............along with everything else that flaps about when I run these days!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2022)

Still in bed, Mrs SD snoring softly beside me and all is well in the world.

Biggest news so far today is that my pee looks to be finally clear of post-operative bleeding. 

Oh, and I just wordled in a miserable 5. I do look forward to my bed-wordling as I am afraid that this, kindling and cuddling are the totality of my fun-in-the-sack activities for the next month or so. 😲

The day ahead includes a short all-I-can-manage walk, a serious kindling session on one of the sofas and a long Netflix-moment watching the latest, and brilliant, instalment of F1 season reviews.

Have a happy and productive day all. 👍


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got the blue one too. It's a lovely shade.
> 
> @numbnuts My Garmin wasn't too impressed with my sleep either! I seem to get night about. A reasonable night followed by a horrendous one.
> View attachment 636561


 
I don't know why I'm not sleeping, I'm tired when I go to bed and then just lay there, fall asleep only to wake up an hour later, and it goes on like that though out the night.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I don't know why I'm not sleeping, I'm tired when I go to bed and then just lay there, fall asleep only to wake up an hour later, and it goes on like that though out the night.



There's always an upside...

... at least you are still waking up. 🙂


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> ... at least you are still waking up. 🙂



That's always a bonus at our age.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> That's always a bonus at our age.



Too right it is!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> That's always a bonus at our age.





SpokeyDokey said:


> Too right it is!




Such optimism and joyous thoughts


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> There's always an upside...
> 
> ... at least you are still waking up. 🙂


 
To be honest and joking apart, sometimes I wonder, living or just existing


----------



## Paulus (23 Mar 2022)

The dog has been walked, 2nd load of washing in the machine, listening to pop master on the radio.
The sun is shining, some gardening to do later, and a bimble on the bike later on. 
Life is sweet.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> To be honest and joking apart, sometimes I wonder, living or just existing


Getting by, one day at a time.


----------



## rustybolts (23 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> To be honest and joking apart, sometimes I wonder, living or just existing


Thats normal enough and I identify with your sleep pattern and thoughts. I go through patches of sleeplessness but I dont worry too much about it. I can go to bed full of enthusiasm about projects I am about to undertake but wake up deflated and feeling overwhelmed , lacking confidence , wondering am I taking on too much ? I try to ignore my age and climb ladders to paint outside of house etc . Her indoors gets edgy when she sees me but I think keep doing it while I can .Every day above ground is a good day , especially beautiful sunny ones like this . I looked up signs of depression online but reckon its covid plus ageing etc . We will all be dead long enough ! so make the bloody most of each day we have . Each day is a gift


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Never looked to be honest. I just leave it flapping about.............along with everything else that flaps about when I run these days!


Just spoke with the lovely people at OMM. The hood doesn’t fold away, the elasticated “ pocket “ inside the hood can go over your forehead and keep the hood in place in adverse conditions. It also ensures that the hood turns with your head so you have full visibility.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2022)

Gorgeous day here. 

I am glad to be alive and have every intention of living as long as I can to claim as much as I can in pension payments. I never feel like I don't want to be alive.

There is only 1 life that we get and I am going to make the most of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2022)

Glorious here now. My back is still giving me grief but thought another walk would be better than sitting so not long back. 

Scrambled egg on toast for lunch and a big mug of tea. I have popped some paracetamol and might lie on top of the bed for an hour this afternoon. 

I suspect I might be better trying to cycle more and pound the legs less. Must start getting the bimbles in.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

I was about to go to bed when I remembered that I was going to order a small tool to stop slotted cylindrical chainring nuts from spinning when I try to tighten their bolts. 

I was close to ordering one on Amazon when I remembered that I had made a tool for that years ago - I had filed the blade of an old screwdriver to have two prongs to wedge in the slots. 

So instead of ordering or going to bed, at 03:xx I was searching through my tool drawer looking for that modded screwdriver. I eventually found it and used it to make sure that the chainring bolts on my singlespeed bike are really tight. (A couple were _NOT!_) 

I will be going out for a ride on the bike soon to see if the annoying ticking noise has completely gone. 

It isn't just the noise itself is irritating, which it _IS - _it is a constant source of worry that something on the bike might break at any moment! 

In case you think it is worrying about nothing... Past ignored noises ended with:

Broken crank
Broken handlebar stem clamp
Broken seatpost clamp
Broken chain
Snapped brake cable
Broken derailleur 
Tyre worn away by rubbing on hard mud under mudguard
Broken bottom bracket 
Broken saddle rail
There may be others that I have forgotten! 
I am a bit slow to catch on, but eventually even I realised that a noisy bike is trying to tell the rider something!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was about to go to bed when I remembered that I was going to order a small tool to stop slotted cylindrical chainring nuts from spinning when I try to tighten their bolts.
> 
> I was close to ordering one on Amazon when I remembered that I had made a tool for that years ago - I had filed the blade of an old screwdriver to have two prongs to wedge in the slots.
> 
> ...


You seem to have had more than your fair share of broken things! I think I’ve only had a chain and a mudguard so far.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You seem to have had more than your fair share of broken things! I think I’ve only had a chain and a mudguard so far.


Several of those breakages were when I still believed that the correct torque for bolts was b*st*rd tight! 

I have tightened my chainring bolts to a mere 'tight'!

Causes in brackets... 

Broken crank (probably not tight enough, allowing movement on square taper) 
Broken handlebar stem clamp (too tight) 
Broken seatpost clamp (too tight)
Broken chain (random breakage) 
Snapped brake cable (random breakage)
Broken derailleur (badly adjusted) 
Tyre worn away by rubbing on hard mud under mudguard (would never have guessed that could even happen!) 
Broken bottom bracket (kept riding it when it was already worn and wobbly) 
Broken saddle rail (random breakage)


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Mar 2022)

A very pleasant morning, hazy sunshine, coolish, not much wind. Enjoyed a fine little circuit of the country lanes this side of Linlithgow, saw lots of lambs 
@Tenkaykev I hope Mrs T is enjoying her birthday as best as she can in the circumstances, at least she’s picked a nice day for it


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2022)

We are having fish and mushy peas today.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Gorgeous day here.
> 
> I am glad to be alive and have every intention of living as long as I can to claim as much as I can in pension payments. I never feel like I don't want to be alive.
> 
> There is only 1 life that we get and I am going to make the most of it.


You might come back as a lamb!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Mar 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A very pleasant morning, hazy sunshine, coolish, not much wind. Enjoyed a fine little circuit of the country lanes this side of Linlithgow, saw lots of lambs
> @Tenkaykev I hope Mrs T is enjoying her birthday as best as she can in the circumstances, at least she’s picked a nice day for it


Thank you, just been for a socially distanced walk around the back streets of Porty. There’s a very good Tapas place on the High Street called Malvarosa, we’ve eaten there several times. They do an excellent vegetarian paella, you can have it as a takeaway, it comes in a traditional cast iron pan that they charge a deposit on to ensure you return it😎


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You might come back as a lamb!!




You never know.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You never know.


Someone's Sunday dinner.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2022)

Back down the dentist this morning, dressing on the site of the extraction, antibiotics prescribed and told to drink through a straw , I felt a right prat in the cafe drinking my coffee through a straw.  I helped my good lady into her wheelchair for lunch in a favourite cafe then pushed her down to Morrisons to buy some bits and pieces for our eldest who's visiting for mothers day, very pleasant walking in the spring sunshine, though hard work pushing my Good Lady round.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2022)

A new take on EV's/e-bikes?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzhREYOK0oo


----------



## 12boy (23 Mar 2022)

Happy birthday, Mrs Tenkay. Hope you feel better soon.
Lots of boring crap to do today but it is a beautiful day outside. Some days it is a privilege to live here.
BTW, my grandad used to say how easily bored you are is an indication of your intelligence. I always wondered if that meant stupid people are bored easily or take wonder in everything? 
Be safe and well.


----------



## Chislenko (23 Mar 2022)

57 miles done today, first ride in shorts as opposed to tights this year. Wind was not as calm as Google Weather told me / lied to me / make it up as they go!

Masses of security at the Oil Refineries in Ellesmere Port, had the private road, which you can normally cycle down, closed with guards everywhere. Had to turn back and use another route.

Don't know if they were expecting "green" protestors or Russians!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> 57 miles done today, first ride in shorts as opposed to tights this year. Wind was not as calm as Google Weather told me / lied to me / make it up as they go!
> 
> Masses of security at the Oil Refineries in Ellesmere Port, had the private road, which you can normally cycle down, closed with guards everywhere. Had to turn back and use another route.
> 
> Don't know if they were expecting "green" protestors or Russians!!



Maybe they recognised you from on here and with a Russian Spy sounding user name you weren't in with a chance of getting through. 😁😁😁


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2022)

A lovely sunny afternoon here.
I got the chairs out in the garden and MrsD managed to get down there. We had 2 very pleasant hours in the sun.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Mar 2022)

Just had our latest pension increase. Between us we receive approx £400 per week.
Now, we paid in all our (50 years) working life so feel entitled but it does help.......particularly as our leci and gas has just doubled.


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Just had our latest pension increase. Between us we receive approx £400 per week.
> Now, we paid in all our (50 years) working life so feel entitled but it does help.......particularly as our leci and gas has just doubled.


MrsD gets her state pension next month.
Just as well as she's just found a new handbag shop.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD gets her state pension next month.
> Just as well as she's just found a new handbag shop.




Same here. I get my very first pro rata payment next month. 

I have discovered nice shoes. Wooohoo


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here. I get my very first pro rata payment next month.
> 
> I have discovered nice shoes. Wooohoo



I get confused on the pro-rata first payment.

Not checked for yonks but don't you just get payment from the first whole week after your birthday or some such?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2022)

Mousey problems -
Thank you for your email regarding the probable ingress of pests within the fabric of property.
I have arranged a surveyor’s visit with Simon Lockyer and this has been scheduled for 29/03/2022, between the hours of 08:00 and 17:00.

Maybe I'll sleep better tonight knowing they are going to do something


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> To be honest and joking apart, sometimes I wonder, living or just existing



Despite having my first really upbeat day today since my op' last week I keep thinking about this post and it makes me sad tbh.

I don't know your back story and I do hope that you are ok.

Life can be tough for sure at times but generally the troughs are transient.

All the best. 👍


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> A new take on EV's/e-bikes?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzhREYOK0oo



It looks a lot of fun, but does the world really want/need thousands of those things flying around at speeds of up to 100 km/hr at altitudes up to 1,500 m? 

The potential for disaster is high!

In other news...

My bike is still noisy despite a new chain and tightened-up chainring bolts! 

The 52 tooth ring and 19 tooth cog have seen better days so I might try replacing them with a 42 ring and 15 sprocket which I have in my junk box. That would give a gear ratio 2% higher than what I currently have so very slightly harder on climbs and slightly less 'spinny' on faster roads. That would be the cheapest option and might stop the noise. I suspect not though...

The Campagnolo parts I am using are way more expensive than Shimano, so if I have to buy parts I might switch to Shimano. I have an old Shimano crankset and a 39 tooth ring. I may even have a suitable Shimano bottom bracket somewhere.

Money...! I received a letter giving me updated figures for housing benefit and council tax benefit. I checked those figures and spotted something odd - the 'applicable amount' used in the 2 calculations was different. I phoned up to query the discrepancy and they promised to get back to me. If it turns out that they should have used the new higher figure for housing benefit too then I will be £478 p.a. better off, which would go a long way towards paying off the coming increases in fuel bills!

I'm going to phone Plusnet later and see if I can get them to do me a better deal.

The Metro had _*an article*_ about someone with so many bikes in their back garden that it is obvious from the Satellite view on Google Maps! There is a suspicion that bike theft might be involved...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I get confused on the pro-rata first payment.
> 
> Not checked for yonks but don't you just get payment from the first whole week after your birthday or some such?


I am currently being paid 4-weekly***. They paid me 2.5 weeks to get me to the first of the full 4-weekly days and I am now getting regular 4-weekly payments. They clearly have some schedule for when they make these payments. They do NOT just start ASAP after pension age.




*** That is the default frequency. I heard that it can be switched to weekly and wrote asking for my payments to be made weekly. So far they have not responded.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Despite having my first really upbeat day today since my op' last week I keep thinking about this post and it makes me sad tbh.
> 
> I don't know your back story and I do hope that you are ok.
> 
> ...


 
When I was born I was queuing up for the straws......they had run out by the time I got there......... not even a short one
and it went down hill after that, it just seems that when things start to go well, it is followed by a disaster and I have to start all over again and finding mice in my flat just pushed me to the limit, there is nothing worse getting up in the middle of the night to find a dead mouse in your kitchen and then wondering the rest of the night will one come into the bedroom.
It may be small to some people, but to me it's a big deal and I hate it, but the good news I have someone coming around next week.
Many thanks for your concern


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> When I was born I was queuing up for the straws......they had run out by the time I got there......... not even a short one
> and it went down hill after that, it just seems that when things start to go well, it is followed by a disaster and I have to start all over again and finding mice in my flat just pushed me to the limit, there is nothing worse getting up in the middle of the night to find a dead mouse in your kitchen and then wondering the rest of the night will one come into the bedroom.
> It may be small to some people, but to me it's a big deal and I hate it, but the good news I have someone coming around next week.
> Many thanks for your concern



Ta for the reply - hope the mice issue gets sorted ASAP. 👍


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Despite having my first really upbeat day today since my op' last week I keep thinking about this post and it makes me sad tbh.
> 
> I don't know your back story and I do hope that you are ok.
> 
> ...


It's a nice post, but unfortunately there are many of us for whom the troughs are the normality and the peaks are (_very_) transient.

I got quite choked up last summer after a lovely sunny walk with my stepdaughter, her dog, and her mum. What upset me was realising that I felt happy. Yes, I felt happy _that _afternoon, but I was unable to think back to another time when I had felt that good. That really isn't normal for a 65 year old...


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It's a nice post, but unfortunately there are many of us for whom the troughs are the normality and the peaks are (_very_) transient.
> 
> I got quite choked up last summer after a lovely sunny walk with my stepdaughter, her dog, and her mum. What upset me was realising that I felt happy. Yes, I felt happy _that _afternoon, but I was unable to think back to another time when I had felt that good. That really isn't normal for a 65 year old...


More common than you realise I think. I’ve always felt sort of on the outside of things and only really been of importance to anyone when they have nobody else or need something. Fortunately, most of the time I seem to be able to remain reasonably content with my own company.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It's a nice post, but unfortunately there are many of us for whom the troughs are the normality and the peaks are (_very_) transient.
> 
> I got quite choked up last summer after a lovely sunny walk with my stepdaughter, her dog, and her mum. What upset me was realising that I felt happy. Yes, I felt happy _that _afternoon, but I was unable to think back to another time when I had felt that good. That really isn't normal for a 65 year old...


 
I know how you feel, to be honest I've been feel low for a long time and with the covid lockdowns just made it worse, I can't remember when I was last happy, I kid you not and to me every day is the same day in day out and losing the car has not helped either as I can't do the things like kayaking and fishing, never went to the beach last year or walks in the New Forest,the only thing that keeps me going that I say to myself “your time will come” and everything else will be back to normal again


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I know how you feel, to be honest I've been feel low for a long time and with the covid lockdowns just made it worse, I can't remember when I was last happy, I kid you not and to me every day is the same day in day out and losing the car has not helped either as I can't do the things like kayaking and fishing, never went to the beach last year or walks in the New Forest,the only thing that keeps me going that I say to myself “your time will come” and everything else will be back to normal again


Was the insurance pay out not enough to even get a little run about just to get you out and about again? You could always get something newer later if things improve?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> More common than you realise I think. I’ve always felt sort of on the outside of things and only really been of importance to anyone when they have nobody else or need something.


That sounds familiar!



Mo1959 said:


> Fortunately, most of the time I seem to be able to remain reasonably content with my own company.


I'm the same but every now and then I think the same as @numbnuts - there must be more to life than this!



numbnuts said:


> I know how you feel, to be honest I've been feel low for a long time and with the covid lockdowns just made it worse, I can't remember when I was last happy, I kid you not and to me every day is the same day in day out and losing the car has not helped either as I can't do the things like kayaking and fishing, never went to the beach last year or walks in the New Forest,the only thing that keeps me going that I say to myself “your time will come” and everything else will be back to normal again


Yes... One of the things that keeps me going is meeting up for forum rides but Covid really knocked that on the head for a long time. I need to get my fitness level back up and plan some more rides for this year! I already have a couple of new routes planned and aim to repeat a lot of the past favourites.

The winter really doesn't help. I usually start to come out of the winter slump around the start of April and aim to get 6 or 7 decent months in before it all happens again.

I must try to make enough money to be able to clear off to somewhere sunny for future winters.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I get confused on the pro-rata first payment.
> 
> Not checked for yonks but don't you just get payment from the first whole week after your birthday or some such?




No. It is tied in with your birthday, and your national insurance number. The national insurance number determines the date you get your pension I believe, so between my birthday and the date I would get my pension 4 weeks later gives me pro rata payment for the first time. After that, I will be paid on the right date and the right amount


----------



## numbnuts (23 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Was the insurance pay out not enough to even get a little run about just to get you out and about again? You could always get something newer later if things improve?


 
Hi Mo I've got £10,000 put by for a car, but I can't find anything that is low mileage, auto and an estate that I can fit my trike inside, The Ford Mondeo Est was great, but all the ones I have seen have 90,000 miles + or are too expensive. Since the accident second hand car prices have risen by over £1000, people are not changing their cars so there is a shortage, well there is in the south, but I'll keep looking something will turn up.


----------



## pawl (23 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Thats normal enough and I identify with your sleep pattern and thoughts. I go through patches of sleeplessness but I dont worry too much about it. I can go to bed full of enthusiasm about projects I am about to undertake but wake up deflated and feeling overwhelmed , lacking confidence , wondering am I taking on too much ? I try to ignore my age and climb ladders to paint outside of house etc . Her indoors gets edgy when she sees me but I think keep doing it while I can .Every day above ground is a good day , especially beautiful sunny ones like this . I looked up signs of depression online but reckon its covid plus ageing etc . We will all be dead long enough ! so make the bloody most of each day we have . Each day is a gift





Mrs p gets a fit of the vapours if I stand on a chair to get some item out of one of the cupboards I can’t reach the back of


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2022)

Popped out for a 30 minute wander round the streets. Still quite balmy out. I might watch a Maigret repeat on ITV3 at 8.


----------



## pawl (23 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having fish and mushy peas today.




Did you forget the chips?


----------



## rustybolts (23 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Hi Mo I've got £10,000 put by for a car, but I can't find anything that is low mileage, auto and an estate that I can fit my trike inside, The Ford Mondeo Est was great, but all the ones I have seen have 90,000 miles + or are too expensive. Since the accident second hand car prices have risen by over £1000, people are not changing their cars so there is a shortage, well there is in the south, but I'll keep looking something will turn up.


Keep an eye on 
https://www.trustford.co.uk/
sometimes there are estate Mondeos available


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2022)

pawl said:


> Did you forget the chips?


I was good and didn't have any chips


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> 57 miles done today, first ride in shorts as opposed to tights this year. Wind was not as calm as Google Weather told me / lied to me / make it up as they go!
> 
> Masses of security at the Oil Refineries in Ellesmere Port, had the private road, which you can normally cycle down, closed with guards everywhere. Had to turn back and use another route.
> 
> *Don't know if they were expecting "green" protestors or Russians!!*



Is it not simply the value of the Oil inside, now that the price has increased so much?


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD gets her state pension next month.
> *Just as well as she's just found a new handbag shop.*





welsh dragon said:


> Same here. I get my very first pro rata payment next month.
> 
> *I have discovered nice shoes. Wooohoo*



Well done, it is a valuable job you are doing, boosting the economy


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'm going to phone Plusnet later and see if I can get them to do me a better deal.


They have given me a new 24 month contract at the old price, though I have agreed to annual inflation + 3.9% increases.

They also did a broadband check for me after I told them that Netflix and Prime Video have been locking up for 10 or 15 seconds most nights. They can see a few errors cropping up here and there so they are sending an engineer out for a free service visit. They also noticed that my router is a bit old so they are replacing it with a new one, also free.

Yay!


----------



## Chislenko (23 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Maybe they recognised you from on here and with a Russian Spy sounding user name you weren't in with a chance of getting through. 😁😁😁



To be fair, although not a spy, my user name is a Russian footballer from the 60's

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igor_Chislenko


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I called in at Lidl and for the first time since the store was built several years ago, I saw a driver pull up at one of the recharging points and plug his car in. I can't think of any other public recharging points in Todmorden. I am surprised that the Aldi store was built without including any. I would have thought that it would be a condition for giving building consent these days***!


The Lidl charging point is like a fuel pump at a garage. A chunky thing with cables coming out like petrol/diesel pipes.







I had a closer look round the Aldi car park and discovered that there IS a charging point. The reason that I hadn't spotted is that it is very small. There are sockets but no cables so you would have to use your own.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The Lidl charging point is like a fuel pump at a garage. A chunky thing with cables coming out like petrol/diesel pipes.
> 
> View attachment 636657
> 
> ...


Wonder if you could charge an e-assist bike at one of those points?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No. It is tied in with your birthday, and your national insurance number. The national insurance number determines the date you get your pension I believe, so between my birthday and the date I would get my pension 4 weeks later gives me pro rata payment for the first time. After that, I will be paid on the right date and the right amount



Interesting that you will not necessarily receive a pension payment for the first few days after your State Pension age under certain circumstances:

https://www.gov.uk/state-pension/what-youll-get


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wonder if you could charge an e-assist bike at one of those points?


Good question!



SpokeyDokey said:


> Interesting that you will not necessarily receive a pension payment for the first few days after your State Pension age under certain circumstances:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/state-pension/what-youll-get


It would be annoying if you were 6 days out - about £159 lost!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Good question!
> 
> 
> It would be annoying if you were 6 days out - about £159 lost!



Or even more depending on how much pension you are being (or will receive) paid.

My 66th birthday is on a Weds this coming November and my payday is Thursday so it looks like I will dip out on 3 days worth of SP. 

Not a big deal but mildly irritating.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Or even more depending on how much pension you are being (or will receive) paid.


That is 6/7 of the new £185 state pension. Another day difference and you would get the full week - I can't see any sense in that!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That is 6/7 of the new £185 state pension. Another day difference and you would get the full week - I can't see any sense in that!



I agree with you plus understand the maths; my point was that the daft rule may cost someone even more depending on how much SP they receive each year eg mine will be just shy of £11k.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2022)

Sleep, sleep, where for art thou sleep, woke at two needing a pain killer and now at twenty past three I'm still wide awake bright eyed and bushy tailed. If my Good lady wasn't asleep downstairs I'd get up and make a brew, I'm feeling a lot better than I was but could do with some shut eye. I think I'll look at the wordle.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2022)

Well that didn't take long, wordle in two.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2022)

Three out of four on the quordle


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2022)

Where is everyone ??
Busy morning here.
Dishwasher to empty
Tumble drier to empty.
Then........
I am putting ribs on to slow cook. If the fit I will use the slow cooker, otherwise a low heat in the oven.
I will report back later


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2022)

Morning. 2 deg but bright here so yep another nice day will be had.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2022)

Good morning people, I got back to sleep about fivish and got another hours shuteye, its bright, sunny and not too cold, I shouldn't. its much to soon, but I'm feeling a lot better and I can feel a bimble coming on, only a little one, but the thought of turning the pedals with the sun on my back is feeling good..


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Got to take the CRV in to the Honda dealer in Barnstaple this morning. There's a recall on the main electric window switch.
Told it will take about an hour to do, so we'll have a stroll into town whilst we wait.
Might drop in somewhere for lunch on the way back.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2022)

Morning. I lay on for a while. Wasn’t sleeping but just nice to lie there and rest for a while. Wasn’t expecting it, but we currently have a shower of rain anyway so I’ll just leave going out just now.

Wordle done in 4 but I couldn’t really be bothered with it this morning. Just a case of getting it done. I think the novelty is wearing off already.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks, 
Lovely sunny day again. I wandered along Porty prom yesterday afternoon and the beach was packed. Saw a group of bikini clad women sunbathing ( in Scotland, in March!)
Realised that the University lecturers are on strike this week so the beach and Prom were crowded with students. 
At least the weather is kind for our time in Purdah 🌞
Have a peaceful day folks 👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Chislenko (24 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Realised that the University lecturers are on strike this week so the beach and Prom were crowded with students.
> At least the weather is kind for



My niece is one of the said lecturers at Edinburgh University so she may have been on the beach 😀


----------



## Paulus (24 Mar 2022)

Good morning all from a sunny Barnet. 
All the usual things to do today, plus a bimble out on the bike later for some essentials from the local shops. 
I shall cut the grass later once it's dried put the new/second hand derailuer onto my touring bike. 
Yet another busy day in paradise.


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  Im busy in the garden today, i made a big planter for a climbing rose as the soil close to the house is rubble/foundations. Still i did manage to excavate and put in some compost-the rose has about 22" depth in the box and 18" of soil below-should be sufficient.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2022)

Good morning. I am home in bright, beautiful, sunny Lancashire. We had four very good days away with excellent weather, company and some good walks. I can't speak quite so highly of the house that had been rented. It slept 12 and there was plenty of space downstairs to all get together or if you wanted to be quiet to get away from folk for a bit. Furniture wasn't very comfortable though. The bedrooms? The most uncomfortable bed I have ever slept in, I know I don't sleep well but this was ridiculous, stiff as a board all night. En Suite? Ha! Translated this meant part of the room boxed off to make an "en suite" the width and length of a shower cubicle plus toilet. The shower just managed a drizzle. I found an electric shower in the boot room which was better. I had nothing to do with the booking and not wanting to upset a good friend I won't do a review or anything but if I had organised this I'd have plenty to say to the agents.

Anyway I've ridden through Hawkshead a few times, I now know it's a great place for an out of season stay for walking and cycling. We will return...........to a different house. My Tuesday night meal went down well with three people requesting the recipe.

Today? Still a bit nackered from lack of sleep this week. First I have to take Mrs P's car for an MOT, unpack etc. when I get back and then I'll get the Cervelo out for a quick spin as I need to bed in the discs before tomorrow's ride.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Im busy in the garden today, i made a big planter for a climbing rose as the soil close to the house is rubble/foundations. Still i did manage to excavate and put in some compost-the rose has about 22" depth in the box and 18" of soil below-should be sufficient.
> View attachment 636675


That's a very fine looking planter....................................see you managed to sneak a good looking bike in to the snap as well!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Im busy in the garden today, i made a big planter for a climbing rose as the soil close to the house is rubble/foundations. Still i did manage to excavate and put in some compost-the rose has about 22" depth in the box and 18" of soil below-should be sufficient.
> View attachment 636675


You need to build a shed now for the bike!


----------



## Sterlo (24 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> To be fair, although not a spy, my user name is a Russian footballer from the 60's
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igor_Chislenko


Well a spy would say that, they wouldn't admit to being a spy. I smell something fishy.


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You need to build a shed now for the bike!


 i wish i had the timber Mo! ive used up most of the wood from what i found in the attic. I still have a compost bin to finish which i realised yesterday will have to be dismantled to get it out the house.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> i wish i had the timber Mo! ive used up most of the wood from what i found in the attic. I still have a compost bin to finish which i realised yesterday will have to be dismantled to get it out the house.


You haven't posted piccies of your new place yet.
How does it compare to your old 'shed'?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Mar 2022)

Still in bed.

Weekly shopping to do and then we are off for a small picnic.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## postman (24 Mar 2022)

What a wonderful resting week this has been.Today is our last full day here in Spittal.The weather has been fantastic,our trips out have been wonderful,yesterday was Holy Island gentle walking a visit to the castle and the Priory.Good grub today up to St Abbs and a nature reserve and tomorrow a slow meander home via Rothbury.Bye all.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2022)

Sat outside. Need a fleece on but its very pleasant.
Slow cooked ribs are smelling very nice. I have given them till 1400 so they fall off the bone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Mar 2022)

I’m no longer able to attach images to my posts. I follow the usual procedure and click on the “ attach files “ button. This takes me to the “ Photo Library/take photo / files “ button, I can select a photo but then nothing happens, no upload progress that I previously saw.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m no longer able to attach images to my posts. I follow the usual procedure and click on the “ attach files “ button. This takes me to the “ Photo Library/take photo / files “ button, I can select a photo but then nothing happens, no upload progress that I previously saw.



Isn't that a photo attachment?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2022)

I think I am starting to feel the need of an e-bike  Not long back a 20 mile bimble but it's just such hard work now. 

Surprised the thread you started @Chislenko hasn't been shut down. It's gone downhill a bit like so many used to do in here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Isn't that a photo





Chislenko said:


> Isn't that a photo attachment?


Yes! Strange that the normal “ photo / thumbnail “ dialogue and progress bar weren’t showing, nor any indication that the photo had been chosen for upload. I’d rebooted my phone to no avail, but I’ve just cleared caches and all website data in Safari and that has sorted it out 👍


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Where is everyone ??
> Busy morning here.
> Dishwasher to empty
> Tumble drier to empty.
> ...


Before or after eating them?


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I am starting to feel the need of an e-bike  Not long back a 20 mile bimble but it's just such hard work now.
> 
> Surprised the thread you started @Chislenko hasn't been shut down. It's gone downhill a bit like so many used to do in here.


 
Different scenario, but my trike is heavy and I found that I was very slow on hills, which is not unusual
with trikes I found the backs of my legs would ache after long rides so I bought a motor, that was the best thing I ever did, it is there if I want it just to push me along.
On the flat and going faster than 15.5 mph the motor is not being used so you are still getting the exercise, OK maybe not as much, but it's still a work out.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2022)

@Dirk, there's a C-130J to the north of you, 28,000 feet up.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2022)

Well I got off my bum and went for a bimble. First of the year. It's scorchio here.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I am starting to feel the need of an e-bike  Not long back a 20 mile bimble but it's just such hard work now.
> 
> Surprised the thread you started @Chislenko hasn't been shut down. It's gone downhill a bit like so many used to do in here.



One of the mods thought that the thread would be good for new ideas etc. I would agree with you that the last few pages are starting to show signs of old where particular topics are starting to appear.

Let's hope it can get back on track of it's intended purpose. 

Personally I have got to the stage in life where I can't be bothered arguing with anyone anymore and stick to the "anything for a quiet life" belief.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well I got off my bum and went for a bimble. First of the year. It's scorchio here.


I need to stop more and take pics. Good excuse for a rest which I need these days! Looks much nicer down there today. Well done.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I need to stop more and take pics. Good excuse for a rest which I need these days! Looks much nicer down there today. Well done.


Thanks Mo. The weather is fabulous today. There was a group of mum's with pushchair and toddlers walking along one of the lanes. Nice to see them getting fresh air.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> One of the mods thought that the thread would be good for new ideas etc. I would agree with you that the last few pages are starting to show signs of old where particular topics are starting to appear.
> 
> Let's hope it can get back on track of it's intended purpose.
> 
> Personally I have got to the stage in life where I can't be bothered arguing with anyone anymore and stick to the "anything for a quiet life" belief.




Oh dear. An Ebike thread . Not good


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> @Dirk, there's a C-130J to the north of you, 28,000 feet up.


There's always something dicking around here.

CRV recall done - nice shiny new window switch fitted.
Stopped off at the Aggi for a pint and a chip buttie.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I am starting to feel the need of an e-bike  Not long back a 20 mile bimble but it's just such hard work now.
> 
> Surprised the thread you started @Chislenko hasn't been shut down. It's gone downhill a bit like so many used to do in here.


I hadn't looked since Monday. The last few pages tell the story. Am I surprised? No, sadly not. 🤐


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2022)

Speaking of ebikes I was astonished by the number we saw in the Lakes, mainly big heavy bikes with the long heavy looking battery. We see plenty here in Lancashire as well. I'm beginning to think they're use is changing completely as I see more and more people who aren't pedalling whatsoever and seem to use their ebikes as a slower moped. I'd say it's becoming rare to see people using the assist when needed as most seem to use it for the whole ride. I think this is an interesting development.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Speaking of ebikes I was astonished by the number we saw in the Lakes, mainly big heavy bikes with the long heavy looking battery. We see plenty here in Lancashire as well. I'm beginning to think they're use is changing completely as I see more and more people who aren't pedalling whatsoever and seem to use their ebikes as a slower moped. I'd say it's becoming rare to see people using the assist when needed as most seem to use it for the whole ride. I think this is an interesting development.




With mine it doesn't work if you don't peddle.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Speaking of ebikes I was astonished by the number we saw in the Lakes, mainly big heavy bikes with the long heavy looking battery. We see plenty here in Lancashire as well. I'm beginning to think they're use is changing completely as I see more and more people who aren't pedalling whatsoever and seem to use their ebikes as a slower moped. I'd say it's becoming rare to see people using the assist when needed as most seem to use it for the whole ride. I think this is an interesting development.


Quite a few on those are illegal but they are not likely to get stopped

Anyway - on the subject of ebikes - just come back from a ride - longest ever ride according to Strava






Think the starting data MIGHT be a bit out

just a little tiny bit!!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> With mine it doesn't work if you don't peddle.


That's because it is legal - there are loads of things on YouTube showing how to overcome this

Also - I know that some bike shops will happily fit a throttle - they just mention that is is not legal to use it on the road and then cheerfully watch you ride off on it - on the road


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Sleep, sleep, where for art thou sleep, woke at two needing a pain killer and now at twenty past three I'm still wide awake bright eyed and bushy tailed. If my Good lady wasn't asleep downstairs I'd get up and make a brew, I'm feeling a lot better than I was but could do with some shut eye. I think I'll look at the wordle.


I saw signs of you being around the forum just before I turned the lights out here. I thought that the pain from your dental treatment might be to blame. I hope you get a snooze in today and a decent sleep tonight!

I feel odd because I have been up for hours but it is still only just after noon. I got to sleep just after 04:00 but Plusnet woke me up with an email at 08:45, telling me that my new router is on the way. It wasn't worth me going back to sleep because I had a blood test booked for just after 10 o/c.

I had several places to visit and couldn't be bothered to keep locking and unlocking my bike so I walked to the health centre for my test. (Result fine, thanks!) The nurse doing the test said that it was a lovely day and asked if I would be going out for a bike ride later. (She told me that she remembered that I normally turn up with a bike helmet on...)

I _AM_ going to be riding later - to Hebden Bridge for a meal with my pal over there. I'm thinking of calling in at Blazing Saddles bike shop first to see if they might do the fork replacement on my CAADX. I was going to get it done at @PaulSB's LBS in Preston a couple of years ago but Covid put me off. It's about time that I got it sorted out. I could still go to Preston, but Blazing Saddles would be far more convenient.

I have to decide what to do about my noisy singlespeed bike. It is hard deciding what to try first. Many of the potential cures involve spending money or a lot of faffing about and getting covered in oil and/or grease... I think one thing to try would be using the rear wheel from another bike and see if the noise persists. If it _DOES _then I would have eliminated the original rear wheel as the source of the noise. If the noise stopped then I'd know the wheel was the source.



PaulSB said:


> Speaking of ebikes I was astonished by the number we saw in the Lakes, mainly big heavy bikes with the long heavy looking battery. We see plenty here in Lancashire as well. I'm beginning to think they're use is changing completely as I see more and more people who aren't pedalling whatsoever and seem to use their ebikes as a slower moped. I'd say it's becoming rare to see people using the assist when needed as most seem to use it for the whole ride. I think this is an interesting development.


I saw an example of that In Scotland 6 or 7 years ago. I hadn't noticed that a cyclist's MTB had a motor until he pulled away without pedalling from the village store we were in front of. This was on a perfectly flat stretch of road so there was no obvious reason not to pedal. I thought at the time that unless he had some obscure health problem he was being pretty bloody lazy. He had walked up to the bike with no apparent difficulty so I doubt that he was _unable _to pedal. Still, it was none of my business and I didn't spend much time dwelling on it.

I'm having a bit of a flashback. I'm going to see if I posted about it at the time...


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> With mine it doesn't work if you don't peddle.


Wot? You have to sell stuff as you ride along?!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2022)

I don't really know the ins and outs of ebikes it just seems people on them aren't putting in much effort. I can spot an ebike from a ling way off by observing the pedalling style. I'm probably completely wrong but it's the impression I get. The folk I see riding these don't look the sort to do anything illegal.

I think they're great, I'm sure I'll need one at some point.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2022)

I did quietly smile at the two riders I saw *pushing* ebikes up a hill!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2022)

I found the post that I was thinking about. I was getting confused because I spoke to 2 men at the village store. One was a driver who asked me about my Cannondale road bike. He was definitely tempted to buy a decent road bike when he got back to England. The other man was the ebike rider.

You might enjoy reading the post _*HERE*_. It has some lovely photos of sunny Highland scenery, plus one of me looking very scrawny a couple of years after my blood clots. I am currently about 10 kg (1 st 8 lbs) heavier than I was there. I would like to get back to about halfway between my weight now and my weight then.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I can spot an ebike from a _*ling *_way off by observing the pedalling style.


You think there is something fishy about the way they are riding...?


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> That's because it is legal - there are loads of things on YouTube showing how to overcome this
> 
> Also - I know that some bike shops will happily fit a throttle - they just mention that is is not legal to use it on the road and then cheerfully watch you ride off on it - on the road


Not forgetting "grand dad rules" pre 2016, throttle with or without pedaling


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I need to stop more and take pics. Good excuse for a rest which I need these days! Looks much nicer down there today. Well done.


If you want to get out for the exercise, will you be having your rest sitting or standing?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> That's because it is legal - there are loads of things on YouTube showing how to overcome this
> 
> Also - I know that some bike shops will happily fit a throttle - they just mention that is is not legal to use it on the road and then cheerfully watch you ride off on it - on the road




Throttles used go be legal. I have one on mine as it's 6 years plus old. I only use it when I push my bike up the drive. It goes at walking pace.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Mar 2022)

Went for a walk along the prom and up towards Prestonpans. Warm and sunny with little to no wind, a ladies swimming group were just coming ashore and there were a few paddle boarders doing their thing. Plenty of runners and cyclists too, I noted that “ short shorts “ for runners seem to be making a comeback from the 80’s 😁


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Throttles used go be legal. I have one on mine as it's 6 years plus old. I only use it when I push my bike up the drive. It goes at walking pace.


Yes - I used to have an ebike with one
They are legal with 'grandfather rights' as the rules changed in 2016 to come into line with the EU rules

So pre 2016 ebike can have a throttle - but has to obey the rest of the pre2016 regulations as well - one of which was motor power 200W or less rather than the current 250W or less
My old one actually had only 180W


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2022)

I shouldn't have but I did, its too soon yet my gum infection is still going strong, the antibiotics haven't quite killed it yet, but I popped a couple of painkillers and headed out for a bimble in the spring sunshine, my Meriden Loop, 25 slow fixed wheel miles, that loop is a bit lumpy in places and it makes for a slow hard ride but I was taking it easy this morning and it was great, I was wearing summer tights a short sleeved summer top with a base layer and my winter jacket, so I was a bit chilly at first but too hot by the end, a beautiful spring morning, bright, sunny and only a hint of a breeze, warm sun on my back, spring flowers on the verges and in the hedgerows it was a glorious cycling morning and great fun, my best ride so far this year though by the time I was riding down Torrington avenue coming back I was starting to run out of legs and by the time I was close to home they were done, but I enjoyed that.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I saw signs of you being around the forum just before I turned the lights out here. I thought that the pain from your dental treatment might be to blame. I hope you get a snooze in today and a decent sleep tonight!


The problem is that I've picked up an infection, the original plan was a filling but when he told me there wasn't a lot of the tooth left and he was planning to drill down into the roots I decided to have it removed, now whether there was an infection present when he took it out or I picked it up later I'm not sure but now I'm waiting for the antibiotics do do their thing and kill it off, I've had a bike ride this morning and a nap dinner time so I don't feel too bad now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Mar 2022)

The roofers over the road are having a spot of lunch 😎


----------



## 12boy (24 Mar 2022)

Another glorious day here. Took Mrs 12 out to a diner for dinner last night where we had pork tenderloin sangwidges and a tossed salad and she scored a chocolate malt for later. This morning I will visit the cardio for a checkup and hopefully get a green light for some more strenous activity.
I am not sure how y'all use happy vs content but for me I am rarely actively happy but usually content. There are many things ( the Ukraine, US politics, my wife's illness, for example) that chap my butt but I still enjoy my life and the people in it. When I don't I can always check out.
Hey NN...I have a 94 Toyota pickup with 167 k miles that looks like crap but runs well. I will sell it to you for 2k and our only problem will be getting it there. It is one of the most durable vehicles Toyota ever made. 
Be well and safe.


----------



## rustybolts (24 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> The problem is that I've picked up an infection, the original plan was a filling but when he told me there wasn't a lot of the tooth left and he was planning to drill down into the roots I decided to have it removed, now whether there was an infection present when he took it out or I picked it up later I'm not sure but now I'm waiting for the antibiotics do do their thing and kill it off, I've had a bike ride this morning and a nap dinner time so I don't feel too bad now.


did he tell you to gargle with a strong solution of warm salty water ? I did it last year with an infection ( not as bad as yours by the sound of it ) I dissolved as much salt as possible in a small glass of warm water and rinsed the gum thoroughly every half hour or so. It helped


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Yes - I used to have an ebike with one
> They are legal with 'grandfather rights' as the rules changed in 2016 to come into line with the EU rules
> 
> So pre 2016 ebike can have a throttle - but has to obey the rest of the pre2016 regulations as well - *one of which was motor power 200W or less *rather than the current 250W or less
> My old one actually had only 180W


NO THEY DON'T 2016 with a 250 watt motor was all right, how many more time have I got to tell you


----------



## rustybolts (24 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh dear. An Ebike thread . Not good


I am resisting the ebike as long as possible but some of them look delicious. My 5th metatarsal fracture is 5 months ago and its healing slowly but well. Longing for the day I can ride again. Her indoors would love a fresh clean patio ( never been cleaned , its grotty ) so I bought a Hyundai 4000 psi power washer. Its a beast , I took it from the box yesterday and regret I didn,t get a smaller less powerful model. Think I will wear roller skates when I fire it up for the first time in case the recoil knocks me backwards , noise is 112db which I think is pretty bad too. The neighbours will love me


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> did he tell you to gargle with a strong solution of warm salty water ? I did it last year with an infection ( not as bad as yours by the sound of it ) I dissolved as much salt as possible in a small glass of warm water and rinsed the gum thoroughly every half hour or so. It helped



yes


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2022)

I just heard back from the council. The confusion in calculating my housing benefit was due to a recent change in the way the calculation is done. They double-checked and I _DO _lose the £9/week. Never mind - at least I know that it wasn't a mistake.

(Besides, once the tens of thousands a year of post-retirement income kicks in I won't be claiming any benefits anyway - ha ha! )

In case anybody is interested in such matters... I just found an interesting interactive map showing all of the historical defensive structures in the UK - _*HERE*_. 

Right, time to get ready for my bike ride/meal.


----------



## postman (24 Mar 2022)

St Abbs has been the icing on the cake,a walk along the cliff tops,wirh ideas about coming back to do a walk around a loch.We finished off in a cafe where i had a haggis and black pudding sarnie,it was wonderful,tonight we dine in Berwick fish and chips.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2022)

@dave r - I just happened to spot something on that map before turning the laptop off. Take a look at Harvest Hill Lane, near where you cycled this morning. There is a WWII bombing decoy in a field near Couchman's Farm.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> I am resisting the ebike as long as possible but some of them look delicious. My 5th metatarsal fracture is 5 months ago and its healing slowly but well. Longing for the day I can ride again. Her indoors would love a fresh clean patio ( never been cleaned , its grotty ) so I bought a Hyundai 4000 psi power washer. Its a beast , I took it from the box yesterday and regret I didn,t get a smaller less powerful model. Think I will wear roller skates when I fire it up for the first time in case the recoil knocks me backwards , noise is 112db which I think is pretty bad too. The neighbours will love me


At work we had a hot saw ( for cutting hot steel) that kicked out 130+ db at full chat and this was before ear muffs 
....................what did you say.....I said......OK two sugars then


----------



## postman (24 Mar 2022)

St Abbs is a small fishing village,it is very photogenic.So while on the walk along the cliff tops i took out the phone and did about seven mins of videoing,the shots are stunning the blue sky the sea the gulls the hills the cliffs,but it was all spoiled by my ugly old worn out face,you see in the sunlight i could not see the phone screen clearly and i have filmed myself or should i say my soddin face.What a numpty.


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> You haven't posted piccies of your new place yet.
> How does it compare to your old 'shed'?


Hi Dirk its nothing special as a semi-detached bungalow!  but it has plenty of plus points, the area has a friendly vibe and my neighbours are mainly elderly so its peaceful. A short walk of a few hundred yards and im by the sea or a short ride to Loch Brora. I did like my cabin before it started falling to pieces! My garden needs a lot of work as its all gravel with a few silly looking beds....it needs a major make over and some proper raised beds made. I will concentrate on growing in containers this year and do a re-vamp when i can afford it.  as for a comparison to my cabin its very comfortable and feels very 'civilised' after roughing it a bit and the stress of wondering when my roof was going to blow away is thankfully just a memory.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Mar 2022)

Just got home from a picnic that we converted to a carnic as it wasn't quite warm enough to get out of the car and throw a rug on the ground.

We often do carnics - pack up some scoff and our Kindles and off we toddle to somewhere with a nice view through the windscreen. We then sit and read and often put the world to rights etc. 

Sometimes we push the boat out and have fish and chips in the car instead of packing sandwiches etc.

It’s really a rather lovely thing to do.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi Dirk its nothing special as a semi-detached bungalow!  but it has plenty of plus points, the area has a friendly vibe and my neighbours are mainly elderly so its peaceful. A short walk of a few hundred yards and im by the sea or a short ride to Loch Brora. I did like my cabin before it started falling to pieces! My garden needs a lot of work as its all gravel with a few silly looking beds....it needs a major make over and some proper raised beds made. I will concentrate on growing in containers this year and do a re-vamp when i can afford it.  as for a comparison to my cabin its very comfortable and feels very 'civilised' after roughing it a bit and the stress of wondering when my roof was going to blow away is thankfully just a memory.
> View attachment 636745
> 
> View attachment 636746
> ...



Looks like a nice cosy home to me - hope you have many happy years living there.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I am starting to feel the need of an e-bike  Not long back a 20 mile bimble but it's just such hard work now.
> 
> Surprised the thread you started @Chislenko hasn't been shut down. It's gone downhill a bit like so many used to do in here.



Yes it's gone pear shaped and I am reading it with a touch of deja vu. ☹️


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi Dirk its nothing special as a semi-detached bungalow!  but it has plenty of plus points, the area has a friendly vibe and my neighbours are mainly elderly so its peaceful. A short walk of a few hundred yards and im by the sea or a short ride to Loch Brora. I did like my cabin before it started falling to pieces! My garden needs a lot of work as its all gravel with a few silly looking beds....it needs a major make over and some proper raised beds made. I will concentrate on growing in containers this year and do a re-vamp when i can afford it.  as for a comparison to my cabin its very comfortable and feels very 'civilised' after roughing it a bit and the stress of wondering when my roof was going to blow away is thankfully just a memory.
> View attachment 636745
> 
> View attachment 636746
> ...


Looks good CB and good that your settled again. The start of raised beds looks to be there already so you just need the timber when finance permits?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes it's gone pear shaped and I am reading it with a touch of deja vu. ☹️


Which is no surprise when one looks back a couple of days or the last couple of hours for that matter.


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Looks good CB and good that your settled again. The start of raised beds looks to be there already so you just need the timber when finance permits?


It has potential  i shall remove all the rocks/gravel and get some sleepers for raised beds to maximize growing area. Have lots of climbers on the walls and fences and work out what to plant on the north side which gets very little sun...It will take me a while but i will make it a pleasant place to be


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2022)

@Chief Broom will you grow veg? This is what I always associate with raised beds.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2022)

It seems that we have had the best of the weather here. Tomorrow and Saturday are supposed to be just as nice at 18 deg and lots of sun.

Then next week it will be cooler again.


----------



## Paulus (24 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems that we have had the best of the weather here. Tomorrow and Saturday are supposed to be just as nice at 18 deg and lots of sun.
> 
> Then next week it will be cooler again.


The forecast for the next couple of days looks ok here, if a tad cooler than the last few days.


----------



## pawl (24 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi Dirk its nothing special as a semi-detached bungalow!  but it has plenty of plus points, the area has a friendly vibe and my neighbours are mainly elderly so its peaceful. A short walk of a few hundred yards and im by the sea or a short ride to Loch Brora. I did like my cabin before it started falling to pieces! My garden needs a lot of work as its all gravel with a few silly looking beds....it needs a major make over and some proper raised beds made. I will concentrate on growing in containers this year and do a re-vamp when i can afford it.  as for a comparison to my cabin its very comfortable and feels very 'civilised' after roughing it a bit and the stress of wondering when my roof was going to blow away is thankfully just a memory.
> View attachment 636745
> 
> View attachment 636746
> ...






Looking good Take your time with the garden.Like cycling gardening is supposed to leisure activity.

I’ve just completed a a garden makeover I usually work between 9am to 1pm.but of course with a 15 min break for a cuppa


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Chief Broom will you grow veg? This is what I always associate with raised beds.


I like mixing things up! as its a small garden i will utilizing every square inch and vertical surface. French beans and sweet peas [seperately] in wigwams and large pots, tomatoes where ever theres room, salad leaves amongst flowers, chillies in hanging baskets. strawberries in a vertical planter. Self seeders like corn flowers and poppies can grow in odd places like cracks in concrete and add some colour. I wont be growing veg like spuds/carrots/cabbages etc but rather the more choice things like tomatoes, courgettes [in pots], and when i have a greenhouse peppers and tender stuff. I like a riotous colourful garden 
pics are my last garden on a static caravan site


----------



## Dave7 (24 Mar 2022)

postman said:


> St Abbs is a small fishing village,it is very photogenic.So while on the walk along the cliff tops i took out the phone and did about seven mins of videoing,the shots are stunning the blue sky the sea the gulls the hills the cliffs,but it was all spoiled by my ugly old worn out face,you see in the sunlight i could not see the phone screen clearly and i have filmed myself or should i say my soddin face.What a numpty.


Had some nice scuba diving there.
Sadly I chose a poor week weather wise.


----------



## rustybolts (24 Mar 2022)

Hi Dirk its nothing special as a semi-detached bungalow!  but it has plenty of plus points, the area has a friendly vibe and my neighbours are mainly elderly so its peaceful. A short walk of a few hundred yards and im by the sea or a short ride to Loch Brora. I did like my cabin before it started falling to pieces! My garden needs a lot of work as its all gravel with a few silly looking beds....it needs a major make over and some proper raised beds made. I will concentrate on growing in containers this year and do a re-vamp when i can afford it.  as for a comparison to my cabin its very comfortable and feels very 'civilised' after roughing it a bit and the stress of wondering when my roof was going to blow away is thankfully just a memory. 

Looks like you can be grand and snug there , hope you will be happy for decades


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It seems that we have had the best of the weather here. Tomorrow and Saturday are supposed to be just as nice at 18 deg and lots of sun.
> 
> Then next week it will be cooler again.


I've heard there's snow forecast for parts of wales this time next week.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Hi Dirk its nothing special as a semi-detached bungalow!  but it has plenty of plus points, the area has a friendly vibe and my neighbours are mainly elderly so its peaceful. A short walk of a few hundred yards and im by the sea or a short ride to Loch Brora. I did like my cabin before it started falling to pieces! My garden needs a lot of work as its all gravel with a few silly looking beds....it needs a major make over and some proper raised beds made. I will concentrate on growing in containers this year and do a re-vamp when i can afford it.  as for a comparison to my cabin its very comfortable and feels very 'civilised' after roughing it a bit and the stress of wondering when my roof was going to blow away is thankfully just a memory.
> 
> Looks like you can be grand and snug there , hope you will be happy for decades


I'm almost certain I've just read exactly the same posted by someone else.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> NO THEY DON'T 2016 with a 250 watt motor was all right, how many more time have I got to tell you


Sorry - not seen that comment before - any links??

What I have seen says I was right but I have been wrong before (see wife for details!)


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Sorry - not seen that comment before - any links??
> 
> What I have seen says I was right but I have been wrong before *(see wife for details!)*


Your wife has a throttle and a 200w motor?


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi Dirk its nothing special as a semi-detached bungalow!  but it has plenty of plus points, the area has a friendly vibe and my neighbours are mainly elderly so its peaceful. A short walk of a few hundred yards and im by the sea or a short ride to Loch Brora. I did like my cabin before it started falling to pieces! My garden needs a lot of work as its all gravel with a few silly looking beds....it needs a major make over and some proper raised beds made. I will concentrate on growing in containers this year and do a re-vamp when i can afford it.  as for a comparison to my cabin its very comfortable and feels very 'civilised' after roughing it a bit and the stress of wondering when my roof was going to blow away is thankfully just a memory.
> View attachment 636745
> 
> View attachment 636746
> ...



That looks nice.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Mar 2022)

A wonderful veggie paella from Malvarosa in Porty. Wonderful takeaway, they cooked it fresh, covered the dish with several layers of foil so it was still piping hot after I’d carried it home 🇪🇸🍷👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 636879
> 
> 
> A wonderful veggie paella from Malvarosa in Porty. Wonderful takeaway, they cooked it fresh, covered the dish with several layers of foil so it was still piping hot after I’d carried it home 🇪🇸🍷👍


Just to add, I’ve promised to take their paella pan back tomorrow 👍


----------



## rustybolts (24 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'm almost certain I've just read exactly the same posted by someone else.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCs6Tpd5sFQ


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2022)

Morning. A cold start. I am up and dressed and finished my coffee but suddenly feel tired again.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2022)

Cooooooeeee. Another cold start for us. 2 deg but its going to be nice again today.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks, shopping Friday is here again, another week flew past, I slept till half five today, no raiding my Good Ladies pain killer stash in the early hours, in fact I haven't had one yet. shopping this morning and odd jobs this afternoon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, another sunny start here


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2022)

Not much planned. I have to take my granddaughter to town later and that's it.


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  think i will put some new tyres on, still some life left in them but i feel im more likely to get a puncture for the sake of eeking out [funny word that 'eeking'] a few more miles. Or should i make a shrine at home dedicated to the patron saint of tyre protection 
Sunny again so maybe ..go for a ride, do some gardening, walk by the sea, spoiled for choice


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Mar 2022)

Morning all.

Why do you all get up so early? 🙂


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Why do you all get up so early? 🙂


Cuz electricity is cheaper of peak  put the radiators on to take the edge off then switch'em off before it costs more to heat than setting fire to £20 notes


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Another nice sunny day in the offing. 
Yay! Tis Fish Friday 
We're off to meet our best mates from Minehead this lunchtime, for Fish & chips on the sea front at Lynmouth.
Daresay the Grockle invasion will have started by now.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Mar 2022)

Right - I'm almost awake - been up for about half an hour

Yesterday was busy - 
Power washed all the back patio and most of the drive - took a few hours
far too much manual labour - I chose a career in IT so I could sit down all day!

so today I have to put some treatment on it to get rid of the staining - especially at the front where itdoesn;t get much sun
then finish power washing the far end of the drive - which will require some magic with hose connectors and some old hose otherwise it won't reach

No idea why I'm suddenly feeling like doing stuff - maybe I'm ill??


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2022)

Hello.  The sun is shining. Today? Well full of excitement.  Grass needs cutting, ironing, glass recycling bin needs washing out and I should pop to Aldi for fresh veg.

Whooo hoooo! What a day.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2022)

Morning for the second time. A cool but gorgeous morning here and sun and blue sky already.

Hilly walk done. Wish I was as tall as my shadow and I might be able to run fast!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2022)

We are going to leave cutting the grass for as long as we can as the ride on mower is run on petrol


----------



## pawl (25 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning for the second time. A cool but gorgeous morning here and sun and blue sky already.
> 
> Hilly walk done. Wish I was as tall as my shadow and I might be able to run fast!
> 
> ...






I wonder where the rest of the bike is Can’t do with jobs left half finished


----------



## Paulus (25 Mar 2022)

Good morning all. 
Another lovely day here. 
I've had a bit of a soar throat for a couple of days now and a bit of a cough. Today's LFT has showed a faint positive, so MrsP has passed it on. She is still testing positive at the moment.
A few days of gardening lay ahead.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2022)

pawl said:


> I wonder where the rest of the bike is Can’t do with jobs left half finished


I've never been tempted to try the downhill trail. I'm sure it would be far too technical and scary for my mountain biking skills!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2022)

Clutching at straws trying things but I have just ordered another joint supplement to try. Met a lady the other day said she took them and thought they helped. Same firm that makes Yumove for dogs, also make one for humans. I don't hold out much hope but you never know.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Why do you all get up so early? 🙂



I have to go downstairs about quarter past six to unlock so my Good Ladies carer can get in, carer's here between half six and seven most mornings, I'll normally either get up when the carer arrives or about seven depending who arrives first. this morning my phone went just after six, it was my Good Lady phoning from downstairs because she needed to use the commode, I helped her with the commode then went back to bed till the carer arrived at twenty to seven.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Why do you all get up so early? 🙂


 
As they are getting older and are running out of time they like to catch every moment and then dying in bed will be an option


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2022)

Out to the Bedworth Tesco's about eight, quarter to nine driving back I was expecting queuing traffic back from the Winding House lane lights, but I wasn't expecting it to be back half a mile to the Bull And Anchor pub, got closer and just before the lights a little black Citroen with its hazard on, and I though what a wonderful place and time for breakdown. I know these things are random but it always seems to happen at the worst time and place.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> As they are getting older and are running out of time they like to catch every moment and then dying in bed will be an option




Good grief


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 Mar 2022)

Morning all , Another sunny start to the day.
I might go and sort my boat out today , one of the blocks failed on Sunday. It was something I intended on Tuesday but I’ve been laid low with a virus since late monday . My daughter has had it too and we both said it was worse than the covid we had at Christmas. She went back to work on Thursday and got sent home by lunchtime.
I am feeling a bit better to day , but on the other hand I am still in bed 😂😀 So time will tell. 
Have a good day everyone . 😀


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> As they are getting older and are running out of time they like to catch every moment and then dying in bed will be an option


And then one day you find
Ten years have got behind you
No-one told you when to run
You missed the starting gun.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2022)

Gosh, it's roasty toasty out there now. Popped round for some shopping, brought it home then wandered out again to go down to the cemetery with some flowers for mum's grave for Mothers Day. I really didn't need a jacket on!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another nice sunny day in the offing.
> Yay! Tis Fish Friday
> ...


Do I sense 'pot and kettle' ?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2022)

I have to wait in in case my new router arrives. A Plusnet engineer is coming on Tuesday and it needs to be available by then. (The person at the call centre checked to see if the engineer had any, but no. This must be coming from a depot elsewhere.) 

I hope it arrives soon so I can go for a ride in the sunshine. My singlespeed bike is still clicking and ticking so I think I will bring my best bike out of hibernation now. It will give me the chance to ride some hills that are too steep for the 52/19 gear of the ss. I haven't done some of the local hills since before Covid so it will be good to get back up to them. 

I have realised that the coming inflation is going to eat deep into the £3-4k p.a. that I had expected to have left over from my pensions plus benefits. It looks like I _WILL_ have to earn a small income after all. £100 a week would probably be enough to give me some financial freedom. 

I had an idea for my puzzle game. I tried it out last night and it seemed quite promising so I would like to do some more work on that later. And on that annoying ss bike...


----------



## Dave7 (25 Mar 2022)

Well, what an eventful morning.
Scan was booked for 09.10. Its a 13 mile trip in peak traffic so I set off early.

After the scan I was walking past the lift I sensed a problem (as you do). It was a woman who husband had taken ill. I went over to help and she left me with him and ran for help.
Several ptoblems there.......
1. The guy was at least 16 stone. I am 5'6", not well and 75 years old.
2. He was collapsing on me, eyes rolling etc.
3. I was trying to stop him falling while keeping the lift doors open.
Fortunately a guy who was passing came to help. Someone brought a chair and we managed to sit him down.
Then a nurse came and I was able to leave.
I found it quite emotional


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  think i will put some new tyres on, still some life left in them but i feel im more likely to get a puncture for the sake of eeking out [funny word that 'eeking'] a few more miles. Or should i make a shrine at home dedicated to the* patron saint of tyre protection*
> Sunny again so maybe ..go for a ride, do some gardening, walk by the sea, spoiled for choice


Saint Catherine of Alexandria.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> And then one day you find
> Ten years have got behind you
> No-one told you when to run
> You missed the starting gun.



Years since I played that track - I must revisit!


----------



## rustybolts (25 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Right - I'm almost awake - been up for about half an hour
> 
> Yesterday was busy -
> Power washed all the back patio and most of the drive - took a few hours
> ...


Having to power wash myself tomorrow and never did it before, can you recommend and good product to get rid of the staining ? Do you put the product on a while before the power wash ?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Years since I played that track - I must revisit!


And you run and you run to catch up with the sun,
But it's sinking.
Racing around to come up behind you again.
Sun is the same in a relative way but you're older,
Shorter of brreath and one day closer to death.

Good words.


----------



## rustybolts (25 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Clutching at straws trying things but I have just ordered another joint supplement to try. Met a lady the other day said she took them and thought they helped. Same firm that makes Yumove for dogs, also make one for humans. I don't hold out much hope but you never know.


Do you take fish oil Mo?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Do you take fish oil Mo?


Yes, plus turmeric. Not sure if it helps or not.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2022)

The router just arrived. I will avoid the temptation to look at it for now and prepare to catch some rays. 

Solar rays that is, as opposed to angling for large flat fish!


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, it's roasty toasty out there now. Popped round for some shopping, brought it home then wandered out again to go down to the cemetery with some flowers for mum's grave for Mothers Day. I really didn't need a jacket on!


 
I can't do flowers on Mothers day as she was cremated and her ashes where scattered on her local beach in the water, but I'll light a candle for her instead.


----------



## GM (25 Mar 2022)

G'day y'all...What a lovely week it has been. Lots have been done in the garden as it's green bin day tomorrow.

We've finally got our flight booked for Italy in June, hopefully its 3rd time lucky we were supposed to go in 2020 cancelled, 2021 cancelled.

Struggling with the wordle earlier down to 3 lines, I'll have another look at it later, but I did Heardle in 4 

#Heardle #28

🔈🟥🟥🟥🟩⬜️⬜️

https://heardle.app


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Mar 2022)

Inflation this week:

Mon: Green Flag gone up by £13 pa.

Weds: Coal gone up by £2 per bag so £70 pa.

Fri: Council Tax up by £38 pa.

Fri: Mrs SD's hair-do day; £138 as per usual but going up in April so have temporarily dodged a bullet there! 

Less money for the kids to fritter away then. 

As the Holly Boring Money blog put it; "Rishi is doing battle with an increasingly greedy money pig and no amount of lipstick can make it look better."


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> And you run and you run to catch up with the sun,
> But it's sinking.
> Racing around to come up behind you again.
> Sun is the same in a relative way but you're older,
> ...



Got the album when it first came out in early '73 when I had just turned 15, coincided with losing my V Card as they call it today.

I remember the album much more than the latter which was not so great. 

One of the best album's ever imo. 

My Mum used to call this track "The Cave Music" as it was the background to some program on the BBC (I think - not much channel choice back then) at the time about caving.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EzURpTF5c8


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got the album when it first came out in early '73 when I had just turned 15, coincided with losing my V Card as they call it today.
> 
> I remember the album much more than the latter which was not so great.
> 
> ...



Same here. 
I saw somewere that every household at one time had two copies of it - one vinyl and one CD.


----------



## 12boy (25 Mar 2022)

Visit at the cardio doc went well. I can do more and next Thursday I am able to be pretty 100% except for the bike. Cool and cloudy this am but will be warmer later. It will get really warm next week and a lot of pasty flesh will be on view. Then it will get cold again. April snowfall, wet and heavy, is needed badly.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Paulus (25 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Same here.
> I saw somewere that every household at one time had two copies of it - one vinyl and one CD.


The only Pink Floyd album I couldn't really get to grips with was Umaguma.
I saw them once at Earl's Court. Going to see the tribute band, Australian Pink Floyd in October which apparently are extremely good and the real band endorse them.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> The only Pink Floyd album I couldn't really get to grips with was Umaguma.
> I saw them once at Earl's Court. Going to see the tribute band, Australian Pink Floyd in October which apparently are extremely good and the real band endorse them.


Umagumma has the weirdest named track ever recorded. 
"Several small species of animals living in a cave and grooving with a Pict"
What we're they on a that time?


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Inflation this week:
> 
> Mon: Green Flag gone up by £13 pa.
> 
> ...


 
With all the increases I did a tally of everything, taking off the increases in pension, benefit ect and I'm only going to be £5.92 worse off a month


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2022)

How do you know you Looney Toons?

https://social.digitaltrends.com/q/looney-tunes-quiz?as=6daq23849855450470612&utm_source=fb&utm_campaign=6daq23849855450470612&utm_medium=z020582&fbclid=IwAR0sdD4cOGf7-4Wu0Kf-bWwTXF20_5P0kHS1TCP2HibxrfzUe7DpzdnMJpA&bdk=0]


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2022)

Cracking lunch in Lynmouth. 
Saw 3 Red Kites circling over Woody Bay station on the way back. 🐔🐔🐔


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2022)

That was very pleasant, I've just spent an hour pottering about in the garden, weedings been done the thee plants I've moved got watered, my good Ladies pots have been checked over, weeded and watered, and I've had a bit of a tidy up, a very nice way to pass a spare hour.


----------



## Chief Broom (25 Mar 2022)

Afternoon folks  had a couple of pleasant surprises today  firstly on my ride home past Loch Brora i said to myself I bet thats an osprey, and sure enough it dived with a tremendous sploosh! secondly i received a big box of 4 persian rugs from a person i used to work for as a gardener in Somerset. My place could do with a bit of colour and the rugs certainly help 
I planted my rose yesterday and finished making the compost bin


----------



## The Jogger (25 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> The only Pink Floyd album I couldn't really get to grips with was Umaguma.
> I saw them once at Earl's Court. Going to see the tribute band, Australian Pink Floyd in October which apparently are extremely good and the real band endorse them.


Was that The Wall concert? I got to go to that one at Earls Court.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Mar 2022)

Someone has died in the next block police, ambulance and undertakers are all there, I don't know who it is, but I'm sure to know them


----------



## Paulus (25 Mar 2022)

The Jogger said:


> Was that The Wall concert? I got to go to that one at Earls Court.


No, it was in 1973, just after dark side of the moon came out.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Fri: Mrs SD's hair-do day;* £138 as per usual *but going up in April so have temporarily dodged a bullet there!




Sorry, that's not strong enough... !!!!!!!!!!



Paulus said:


> The only Pink Floyd album I couldn't really get to grips with was Umaguma.


I liked it! My older sister has 4.5 years on me so I got to hear records before I otherwise would have done. For example, she bought all the Beatles singles from when I was 6 or 7. She had all the early Pink Floyd albums. And so on...



Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Umagumma has the weirdest named track ever recorded.
> "Several small species of animals living in a cave and grooving with a Pict"


Ha ha - I was just thinking of that one!

I don't think that I have heard Ummagumma for about 40 years. I'd like to hear it again. Hang on...

Here it is on YouTube. I'll put it on in the background while I do other things...



Bike news - I decided to have another go at the singlespeed bike...

I suddenly realised how conspiracy theories work! People get ideas in their heads and search for evidence that supports those beliefs, and ignore evidence that contradicts them. Hence Russian family members living in the Ukraine phoning home and telling their parents what is actually going on, but the parents refusing to believe them!

I had decided that the noise was coming from the bike transmission. It certainly sounded like it was! The thing is, I was finding it very hard to track down. I actually know that sometimes noises can sound like they originate from somewhere other than where they really come from but I ignored that knowledge. I swapped rear wheels and the noise continued. That meant it HAD to be coming from the frame, the bottom bracket, the chainring, the pedals, or the cranks. Didn't it? 

Well, the frame doesn't have any cracks in it. Every bottom bracket fault I have ever seen/heard is very obvious - clunks, sharp clicks, wobbles etc. I had taken the cranks off and spun the bottom bracket axle by hand it felt _smoooooooth_! The chainring is a bit worn but the chain is not slipping and there are no burrs on the teeth to flick the chain. I have already swapped the cranks and pedals on this bike fairly recently... The problem _MUST _lie elsewhere!

I put all of my suspicions to one side and went back to first principles. I found the damn problem in 10 seconds! 

If I stood up on climbs and pedalled really hard the bike was almost silent. If I sat down and twiddled on the flat, tick, click, creak - it was the pesky seatpost clamp/saddle rails!!

I came back from my test ride and got to work. The clamp bolts were very dry and hard to turn so I took them out and lubed the threads. I replaced them and did them up nice and tight after also lubing the saddle rails. Back out for another test ride... _SILENCE!! _

Thank goodness for that! Now I just have to switch the wheels back.

I have just installed my new router. I don't expect to notice much difference because the old one worked pretty well but I was getting a security warning on that and don't on the new one.

Now I am realising how many wifi devices I have. I have changed the wifi settings on 4 so far, but there are several more upstairs that I haven't done yet. And my regular guests will have to update their devices too...


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Mar 2022)

Ummagumma was a double album, with each member given one side to fill as they pleased. Interesting outcome. Even the group said they would never perform it live!!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Ummagumma was a double album, with each member given one side to fill as they pleased. Interesting outcome. Even the group said they would never perform it live!!


Immediately after I read that I looked up and saw the track listing on my TV screen. The 2 sides of disc 1 were old stuff and the 2 sides of disc 2 appeared to be shared between the 4 band members!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Mar 2022)

It has to be said that the group was going nowhere fast. Ummagumma, Atom Heart Mother, and Zabriskie Point were getting towards dire. 
Meddle changed things, or more accurately the Echoes track that filled side 2. That lead to Dark Side, and the rest is history.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Mar 2022)

We have had superb weather today, 17C, calm, and sunny. We went cycling (our coastal circuit, 20 miles). One amusing incident (well, it amused me), we encountered a chap walking two, what looked like, aggressive fighting type dogs. As Mrs @BoldonLad went to pass one of them, it crouched down and started whimpering, no way could the owner get it to walk past us. He had to pick it up and carry it. Now, I know I am scared of Mrs @BoldonLad, but, I expected more of the local fighting dogs!


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2022)

Home now we finished off with a visit to Gragside Rothbury home of Lord Armstrong.What a place i really enjoyed it,sadly not all the gardens we open a storm Arwen i think took out thousands of trees so some parts are unsafe,well an excuse to go back,what a week now i am ready to face the Doctor on Monday at nine oclock.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2022)

postman said:


> Home now we finished off with a visit to Gragside Rothbury home of Lord Armstrong.What a place i really enjoyed it,sadly not all the gardens we open a storm Arwen i think took out thousands of trees so some parts are unsafe,well an excuse to go back,what a week now i am ready to face the Doctor on Monday at nine oclock.


Hope all goes well.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Having to power wash myself tomorrow and never did it before, can you recommend and good product to get rid of the staining ? Do you put the product on a while before the power wash ?


I power wash first which gets rid of most of the greeen stuff

But it has no effect on black spots - this need patio cleaner
The stuff I used last year needed diluting 50:50 and spreading gently with a sprayer or watering can then leaving for 1-2 hours
then washing off with lots of water

I just follow the instruction - it's a bit like marriage apparently


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got the album when it first came out in early '73 when I had just turned 15, coincided with losing my V Card as they call it today.
> 
> I remember the album much more than the latter which was not so great.
> 
> ...



Got this from my Mum's catalog in the old days - she offered to buy me 'a record' from it as a reward for something

WHen it arrived I played it - the needle was rising and falling by over an inch due to distortion on the plastic but I played it over and over - never heard anything like it

WIsh You Were Here was also a problem - would only play witha 2p piece blutaked to the head to weigh it down
sounded even better


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> That was very pleasant, I've just spent an hour pottering about in the garden, weedings been done the thee plants I've moved got watered, my good Ladies pots have been checked over, weeded and watered, and I've had a bit of a tidy up, a very nice way to pass* a spare hour.*


You had a spare hour!
How'd you manage that?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Mar 2022)

Ah, the joys of vinyl.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You had a spare hour!
> How'd you manage that?




I haven't got a clue, its been a busy day and I've been running round like my arse was on fire, but mid afternoon after I'd cleaned the oven and made a brew there it was, a spare hour, so I went out in the garden and enjoyed it.


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Ummagumma was a double album, with each member given one side to fill as they pleased. Interesting outcome. Even the group said they would never perform it live!!


But they did.
I saw them perform most of Ummagumma live at Birmingham town hall - around 1970 I think (can't remember much about it, as I was stoned at the time )


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I haven't got a clue, its been a busy day and I've been running round like my arse was on fire, but mid afternoon after I'd cleaned the oven and made a brew there it was, a spare hour, so I went out in the garden and enjoyed it.


Tomorrow you'll be wishing you saved that hour for then.


----------



## rustybolts (25 Mar 2022)

postman said:


> Home now we finished off with a visit to Gragside Rothbury home of Lord Armstrong.What a place i really enjoyed it,sadly not all the gardens we open a storm Arwen i think took out thousands of trees so some parts are unsafe,well an excuse to go back,what a week now i am ready to face the Doctor on Monday at nine oclock.


Best of luck on Monday


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Now I am realising how many wifi devices I have. I have changed the wifi settings on 4 so far, but there are several more upstairs that I haven't done yet.


I did the 2 tablets upstairs then settled down to watch today's Catalunya stage. No joy... Ah, yes - my Chromecast dongle needed to be set up again for the new wifi connection. Now done.

So far that is 6 devices. My old phone needs doing once I have charged it. 

My Canon camera has a wifi connection but the camera in my new phone is so good that I can't see me using the dedicated camera very often so I might leave that alone. Ditto for 2 old laptops which might not be used again.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2022)

Morning. Lay on for a bit as I’m feeling lazy today. 

Another cold but lovely start so off out now for a gentle wander. I’ll just do the riverside loop this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2022)

We managed a local pub for lunch.
Pensioners special is 2 courses for £4.99.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Ah, the joys of vinyl.


As a young teenager living in Merseyside I was, strangely a Stones fan and had every single, EP and LP. One day I went out, leaving them on the bed. I didn't think about the sun coming round.
All warped and ruined. I was, to put it mildly, rather upset.
I still have their 1st 2 albums though.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2022)

Morning all.
Up early today (0530). Had a coffee and now listening to Tony B....SoTS.
Breckie (for me) will be fresh strawberries with yogurt.
No idea what is on after that.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2022)

Morning. Only 2 deg here with a bit of frost 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, another gloriously sunny start here


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

@Dave7 looks like MrsD 7 has got her appetite back - was that a steak & kidney pudding she was tucking into...... or are you dating some young floosie behind her back? 

We had an excellent day in Lynmouth yesterday. Fish & chips on the seafront and Exmoor Ale in the Ancient Mariner. Won't be seeing our best mates now for about 6 weeks as we're off on a month long caravan tour next Friday.

Shopping and gardening today.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2022)

Good morning people, family day today, Our eldest is coming down from Warrington today for the Mothers Day weekend, he goes back Monday, I'll be providing a taxi service from the station, which could be interesting as they've built a new station next to the old one and outside they are still working and inside the layout is new, we could also see the youngest as well this morning, though I haven't told my Good Lady that.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> @Dave7 looks like MrsD 7 has got her appetite back - was that a steak & kidney pudding she was tucking into...... or are you dating some young floosie behind her back?
> 
> ...


Dirk......it was indeed a steak and kidney pudding. She 'overfaced' herself so couldn't finish it. No probs, she had a go.
NB
The floosie is later today


----------



## PaulSB (26 Mar 2022)

Good morning all. It's a beautiful day in Lancashire. I've just popped in to say I won't be popping in again for a while. I'm OK, no one has upset me, I'm not flouncing but I do need a break from all things related to cycling.

I hope you all keep well and take care. Cheers.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. It's a beautiful day in Lancashire. I've just popped in to say I won't be popping in again for a while. I'm OK, no one has upset me, I'm not flouncing but I do need a break from all things related to cycling.
> 
> I hope you all keep well and take care. Cheers.


Oh.....go on.....a flounce will do you the world of good.


----------



## Paulus (26 Mar 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Another sunny morning, the last for some time as the weather is due to change from tomorrow. 
More messing about in the garden today, and some bike cleaning. 
MrsP is still testing positive, and I still have a bit of a sore throat, also I had a positive test yesterday. 
Time to do the domestics. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Paulus (26 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. It's a beautiful day in Lancashire. I've just popped in to say I won't be popping in again for a while. I'm OK, no one has upset me, I'm not flouncing but I do need a break from all things related to cycling.
> 
> I hope you all keep well and take care. Cheers.


Enjoy whatever you are going to be doing.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. It's a beautiful day in Lancashire. I've just popped in to say I won't be popping in again for a while. I'm OK, no one has upset me, I'm not flouncing but I do need a break from all things related to cycling.
> 
> I hope you all keep well and take care. Cheers.



Have fun, and don't forget to pop in once in a while to say hello.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2022)

Morning again. I couldn't get in for a few minutes but seems ok now.

Another cold one here but the sun is out so should warm up soon. Just a gentle 4 miles today out one of my most used loops out a quiet road that just has a few houses on it, one of which planted these lovely daffies, then back along the river side.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. It's a beautiful day in Lancashire. I've just popped in to say I won't be popping in again for a while. I'm OK, no one has upset me, I'm not flouncing but I do need a break from all things related to cycling.
> 
> I hope you all keep well and take care. Cheers.


Just don't do a @Drago


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2022)

Talking about taking a break, I find it's not so much places like Cyclechat I need a break from as you can pick and choose what you want to read or participate in, but media in general can get a bit overwhelming and depressing at times and sometimes think it's best avoided for a while. I can't help feel the likes of the BBC seem to almost revel in tragedies and sad stories these days. When did we last get some good news stories?


----------



## gavroche (26 Mar 2022)

Bonjour. Today I am going to cut the grass, how exiting is that?
On a plus note, I managed to go for a 24 miles ride yesterday with a few hills thrown in for good measure and felt very good about it.
On Wednesday, i had a call from my son from Amsterdam to say all car rentals in Liverpool airport were short of vehicles so I met him at the airport to give him a lift home.
Sunny and spring like again today .


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Talking about taking a break, I find it's not so much places like Cyclechat I need a break from as you can pick and choose what you want to read or participate in, but media in general can get a bit overwhelming and depressing at times and sometimes think it's best avoided for a while. I can't help feel the likes of the BBC seem to almost revel in tragedies and sad stories these days. When did we last get some good news stories?


Know what you mean.
There was something on the radio the other day about people being stressed out due to media overload - too many doom and gloom articles. Apparently, some children are needing therapy. 
Makes you wonder how we got through the Suez crisis, Cuban missile crisis, IRA bombings, Vietnam war, Cold War, 70s fuel crisis etc being constantly on the news when we were growing up.
I never felt stressed by any of the above, despite having a close shave with the Mulberry Bush bombing in Birmingham - I could very easily have been in there that night, but decided at the last moment to go to Henry's Blues Bar instead at the other end of New St.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We managed a local pub for lunch.
> Pensioners special is 2 courses for £4.99.
> View attachment 636950
> 
> ...


Note the almost clenched right hand, that is almost screaming _"Just let me eat!"_.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Know what you mean.
> There was something on the radio the other day about people being stressed out due to media overload - too many doom and gloom articles. Apparently, some children are needing therapy.
> Makes you wonder how we got through the Suez crisis, Cuban missile crisis, IRA bombings, Vietnam war, Cold War, 70s fuel crisis etc being constantly on the news when we were growing up.
> I never felt stressed by any of the above, despite having a close shave with the Holly Bush bombing in Birmingham - I could very easily have been in there that night, but decided at the last moment to go to Henry's Blues Bar instead at the other end of New St.


Yep. Every man and his dug seems to have mental health problems these days. I find it bizarre to be honest. It's almost as though the media encourage it.


----------



## GM (26 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. It's a beautiful day in Lancashire. I've just popped in to say I won't be popping in again for a while. I'm OK, no one has upset me, I'm not flouncing but I do need a break from all things related to cycling.
> 
> I hope you all keep well and take care. Cheers.



I know what you mean Paul, it's good to have a little break now and again. CC is a bit like Hotel California...you can go but you can never leave


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Every man and his dug seems to have mental health problems these days. I find it bizarre to be honest. It's almost as though the media encourage it.


Mental issues are the new black.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. It's a beautiful day in Lancashire. I've just popped in to say I won't be popping in again for a while. I'm OK, no one has upset me, I'm not flouncing but I do need a break from all things related to cycling.
> 
> I hope you all keep well and take care. Cheers.


All things cycling!
I blame those boots you were wearing recently, after all

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Today I am going to cur the grass, how exiting is that?
> On a plus note, I managed to go for a 24 miles ride yesterday with a few hills thrown in for good measure and felt very good about it.
> On Wednesday, i had a call from my son from Amsterdam to say all car rentals in Liverpool airport were short of vehicles so I met him at the airport to give him a lift home.
> Sunny and spring like again today .


Good Daddy


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Every man and his dug seems to have mental health problems these days.


NumnNuts doesn't have a 'dug'


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> NumnNuts doesn't have a 'dug'


We don't have a NumnNuts.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2022)

Maybe better not put the winter woolies away just yet!


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Mental issues are the new black.


I have to say I am very surprised you made this comment. As it’s totally offensive on so many different levels . 😕😕😢😢😢


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> NumnNuts doesn't have a 'dug'


I decided not to say anything. (Makes a change I know)


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2022)

I don't mind the news in small doses. It's all the lies that newspapers throw around that gets on my errr nerves.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I have to say I am very surprised you made this comment. As it’s totally offensive on so many different levels . 😕😕😢😢😢


I think what Dirk maybe meant, and I feel the same to be honest, is the way racist this and black that are thrown at us day after day. It does get a bit irritating!


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> NumnNuts doesn't have a 'dug'


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> We don't have a NumnNuts.


Sorry
Numb nuts


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Lay on for a bit as I’m feeling lazy today.
> 
> Another cold but lovely start so off out now for a gentle wander. I’ll just do the riverside loop this morning.



Coming from the South it's lay in not lay on.

Is lay on Scottish or does it start somewhere in Northern England I wonder?


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry
> Numb nuts


It's numbnuts


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's numbnuts


ITS Numbnuts
Or
THEY are numbnuts,


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Talking about taking a break, I find it's not so much places like Cyclechat I need a break from as you can pick and choose what you want to read or participate in, but media in general can get a bit overwhelming and depressing at times and sometimes think it's best avoided for a while. I can't help feel the likes of the BBC seem to almost revel in tragedies and sad stories these days. When did we last get some good news stories?



I could double like this post.

The Media dramatisation of everything does me no good.

It's a long time since I watched any News on TV - and despite its World renown even the Beeb has become dumbed down, sensationalist and partisan.

Just a quick flick online does me these days.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think what Dirk maybe meant, and I feel the same to be honest, is the way racist this and black that are thrown at us day after day. It does get a bit irritating!


Exactly....almost.
I meant that it seems the fashionable thing to have, these days, is 'mental issues'.
Nobody just has a bit of bother and then just gets on with life.


----------



## gavroche (26 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't mind the news in small doses. It's all the lies that newspapers throw around that gets on my errr nerves.


I hardly watch the news nowadays and never read newspapers anymore as the news are always depressing and I don't trust newspapers.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2022)

I have tidied the house and done some washing which is now outside drying in the sun


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I hardly watch the news nowadays and never read newspapers anymore as the news are always depressing and I don't trust newspapers.



It’s an interesting point - is there such a thing as a trustworthy News source?

Probably not imo.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2022)

Today's quandary..

Should it be News or news?

I tend to capitalise the N but maybe I'm in the minority or totally out on a limb dumb.

***

In other News (haha) we cba to get out of bed and are saving ourselves for our first party night (albeit abbreviated and no booze for me) since I got poorly way back in January.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2022)

I've been here for 14 years on cyclechat


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been here for 14 years on cyclechat



It sure flies by... 🙂


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. It's a beautiful day in Lancashire. I've just popped in to say I won't be popping in again for a while. I'm OK, no one has upset me, I'm not flouncing but I do need a break from all things related to cycling.
> 
> I hope you all keep well and take care. Cheers.



That's a shame - you talk a lot of sense in your thoughtful posts.

See you soon. 👍


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Exactly....almost.
> I meant that it seems the fashionable thing to have, these days, is 'mental issues'.
> Nobody just has a bit of bother and then just gets on with life.



I know from experience that mental health issues, I hate that phrase, are nasty for the sufferer and those round them, but looking at social media it seems that a lot don't understand it and some seem to think its something fashionable.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Exactly....almost.
> I meant that it seems the fashionable thing to have, these days, is 'mental issues'.
> Nobody just has a bit of bother and then just gets on with life.


Like when something trivial happens at a school.....the counselors come in.
Did we ever see.... even hear of.. ...a counselor.
I stress, I am talking of trivial things not serious issues.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have tidied the house and done some washing which is now outside drying in the sun


aaahhhh I can lie down now thinking of your washing on the line. Pure bliss


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. It's a beautiful day in Lancashire. I've just popped in to say I won't be popping in again for a while. I'm OK, no one has upset me, I'm not flouncing but I do need a break from all things related to cycling.
> 
> I hope you all keep well and take care. Cheers.



Take care, see you soon. 

One small point, what has this thread got to do with cycling?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Take care, see you soon.
> 
> One small point, what has this thread got to do with cycling?



All the posters own a bike I should imagine. 🙂


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Take care, see you soon.
> 
> One small point, what has this thread got to do with cycling?




Eh? Cycling? . Ye God's. I might just have go lie down for a while


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Mar 2022)

Think I’ve miss read the room .
Perhaps this thread isn’t what I thought it was.
Oh well😢


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Mar 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Think I’ve miss read the room .
> Perhaps this thread isn’t what I thought it was.
> Oh well😢



That's gone over my head.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Take care, see you soon.
> 
> One small point, what has this thread got to do with cycling?



I posted a ride report and picture Thursday, picture The Last Of Summer Wine with bikes


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Today's quandary..
> 
> Should it be News or news?
> 
> ...


Get up!
You've your bike shop to attend to.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> All the posters own a bike I should imagine. 🙂


I have a quadricycle!


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's gone over my head.


#metoo


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Talking about taking a break, I find it's not so much places like Cyclechat I need a break from as you can pick and choose what you want to read or participate in, but media in general can get a bit overwhelming and depressing at times and sometimes think it's best avoided for a while. I can't help feel the likes of the BBC seem to almost revel in tragedies and sad stories these days. When did we last get some good news stories?


I used to watch the Ch4 news every evening but there was that long, slow build-up to the invasion of Ukraine. People were talking about Putin applying pressure, bargaining ploys and so on. Rubbish! It was absolutely bloody obvious what he was going to do so it was like watching a slow-mo of a multiple pile-up on a motorway. Once the war kicked off I stopped watching the news. I just read a summary of events on the BBC website now.



Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Every man and his dug seems to have mental health problems these days. I find it bizarre to be honest. It's almost as though the media encourage it.





Dirk said:


> Exactly....almost.
> I meant that it seems the fashionable thing to have, these days, is 'mental issues'.
> Nobody just has a bit of bother and then just gets on with life.





Exlaser2 said:


> Think I’ve miss read the room .
> Perhaps this thread isn’t what I thought it was.
> Oh well😢





SpokeyDokey said:


> That's gone over my head.


Ex is saying that the trivialisation of mental health issues is very disappointing in what is otherwise a friendly and supportive thread!

Telling somebody standing on the ledge of a tall building to 'cheer up' or 'get a grip' isn't helpful. I can think of 5 or 6 people I know with very real mental health issues in their 20s and 30s who may well not make it through the next 10 years.

Anyway, back to more cheerful topics... I was going to do a sunny ride on my singlespeed bike to confirm that it _IS _really quiet now after sorting out the saddle clamp, but my Hebden Bridge pal asked me to meet up for a coffee in Heptonstall, which means going out on my best bike. (No chance of me getting up that long, steep climb without low gears!)

My first reaction was to say that I can't afford to spend £2.50-3.00 on a fancy cup of coffee, but then I remembered that I have my pension now and _CAN_ afford the occasional luxury. I have a £10 note in my wallet which will be used to treat us to coffee and cake.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's gone over my head.


 
The only thing that's over my head is a halo


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's gone over my head.


Ok I will explain. Someone posts something that most people I know in the real world, would think is insulting to 2 sections of the population by trivialising their real problems and I am the only one on here that’s thinks it is insulting. In fact the only other people to post about it, agreed with the OP.
I had thought this thread was an oasis of niceness within the bile that is social media .
As I said, I have miss read the room . 😢

I will not comment on this point again .


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I used to watch the Ch4 news every evening but there was that long, slow build-up to the invasion of Ukraine. People were talking about Putin applying pressure, bargaining ploys and so on. Rubbish! It was absolutely bloody obvious what he was going to do so it was like watching a slow-mo of a multiple pile-up on a motorway. Once the war kicked off I stopped watching the news. I just read a summary of events on the BBC website now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone was trivializing mental health problems, just saying that there can be an overload of other people's mental problems and that can impact on on people who don't suffer from those problems or who are coping with their own mild problems. People can only handle so much of others problems. 

This is the best thread on this site. If it wasn't here, I wouldn't be either.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Ok I will explain. Someone posts something that most people I know in the real world, would think is insulting to 2 sections of the population by trivialising their real problems and I am the only one on here that’s thinks it is insulting. In fact the only other people to post about it, agreed with the OP.
> I had thought this thread was an oasis of niceness within the bile that is social media .
> As I said, I have miss read the room . 😢
> 
> I will not comment on this point again .


So, when I said 'it's the new black' you automatically jumped to the conclusion that I was using it in a racial way and not using the term as I meant it to be taken ie. in the fashion sense?
Have you never heard of the phrase 'green is the new black this season' or something similar? The fact that it has become very noticeable in society, and that it was dealt with differently back in the day, is interpreted as 'trivialising' it.
People are so ready to take offence these days.
I give up FFS !


----------



## Rocky (26 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> So, when I said 'it's the new black' you automatically jumped to the conclusion that I was using it in a racial way and not using the term as I meant it to be taken ie. in the fashion sense?
> Have you never heard of the phrase 'green is the new black this season' or something similar? And the fact that it has become very noticeable is interpreted as 'trivialising' it.
> People are so ready to take offence these days.
> I give up FFS !


You misunderstand his post. He wasn't saying anything about black, he was disappointed at the trivialisation of mental health issues - as explained by Colin's subsequent post.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2022)

Rocky said:


> You misunderstand his post. He wasn't saying anything about black, he was disappointed at the trivialisation of mental health issues - as explained by Colin's subsequent post.


He said I was insulting 2 sections of the population.
So who was the other section of society he claims I was insulting....fashionistas?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Mar 2022)

Enjoyed a very sunny 40 miles this morning with the club that I’ve newly joined, the pace was just right for me and it was nice to be riding in a group again after two and a half years of solo riding. They meet in town so it means 5 miles of city centre traffic to join them but it wasn’t too bad. Nice to be in a club again.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> All the posters own a bike I should imagine. 🙂



Possibly


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed a very sunny 40 miles this morning with the club that I’ve newly joined, the pace was just right for me and it was nice to be riding in a group again after two and a half years of solo riding. They meet in town so it means 5 miles of city centre traffic to join them but it wasn’t too bad. Nice to be in a club again.




Well done. It's a hot one today


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Mar 2022)

Re the mental health stooshie that has kicked off while I’ve been out, I’ve had mental health issues and 15 months of counselling and I am indeed offended by the insensitive tone of some of this morning’s posts.


----------



## Rocky (26 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> He said I was insulting 2 sections of the population.
> So who was the other section of society he claims I was insulting....fashionistas?


I don't want to prolong this - but another poster was referring to school children needing counsellors for every little problem - that to me was the second group. Of course I may be wrong.

I'm aware that this thread isn't by normal territory. So I'll leave it there.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Mar 2022)

Rocky said:


> You misunderstand his post. He wasn't saying anything about black, he was disappointed at the trivialisation of mental health issues - as explained by Colin's subsequent post.



The poster said “in many different levels”, ie plural, why not spell the out? What were the “other levels”, you have mentioned one possible reason….


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2022)

So much for not prolonging things.......

but but but. Who will appear next I wonder.


----------



## Chief Broom (26 Mar 2022)

Afternoon folks  Went for a stroll into town and had a quick browse in the charity shop- bought a wallet as the one i have is knackered. Anyhow i thought that every time i go into town and back home along the beach i'll pick up a bag of sea weed for the compost bin. So along to the river mouth and was pleased to see dolphins fishing  they ambush the salmon entering the river. They were'nt leaping about but concentrating on their fishing, a back and fin would surface then under again, i stopped and watched them for a while then gathered some sea weed and came home.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2022)

This thread has gone  anyway who invited @Rocky


----------



## 12boy (26 Mar 2022)

It has been over 50 years since I studied Sociology in college but I recall the concept of "anomie" as expressed by Emile Durkheim. His idea that the societal rates of mental illness, suicide, violent crimes were an index of how well that society met the needs of its members. In many ways, at least in this country, it seems to me that the psychological basic needs of people are not being satisfied. 
However, it is a gorgeous day here and I intend to enjoy it.
Be well and safe.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2022)

I've just cut my lawns and am now settled down with a pint of Proper Job.
Normality returns.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> I've just cut my lawns and am now settled down with a pint of Proper Job.
> Normality returns.



I feel your pain. Just spent two hours sympathizing with daughter no4 over (now) ex boyfriend. On my second bottle of pils lager to chill


----------



## gavroche (26 Mar 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Enjoyed a very sunny 40 miles this morning with the club that I’ve newly joined, the pace was just right for me and it was nice to be riding in a group again after two and a half years of solo riding. They meet in town so it means 5 miles of city centre traffic to join them but it wasn’t too bad. Nice to be in a club again.


On the same note, I was told there is a group of retirees who meet every Wednesday at 10 am and go for a 35 miles ride. Where they meet is about 7 miles from me so I might give it a go one day. I believe one of them uses a ebike thought.


----------



## postman (26 Mar 2022)

i am knackered,cut four lawns i had to,they were so long.One of mine and three of next doors,i used his lawnmower mine died late last year.Boy oh voy i am shattered,thwy were all ao long,and still a bit wet,anyway they wont be that long again this year,plus i might not be doing gardening for a while aftwr the operations,just sat enjoying a latte.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Mar 2022)

I haven't got a lawn to cut .....but it's good as I haven't got a mower 
Just thinking I have not cut any grass since 1988


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2022)

postman said:


> i am knackered,cut four lawns i had to,they were so long.One of mine and three of next doors,i used his lawnmower mine died late last year.Boy oh voy i am shattered,thwy were all ao long,and still a bit wet,anyway they wont be that long again this year,*plus i might not be doing gardening for a while aftwr the operations,just sat enjoying a latte.*


They give you a latte(coffee) after your operation. What hospital are you going in to.


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got a lawn to cut .....but it's good as I haven't got a mower
> Just thinking I have not cut any grass since 1988


Lucky you . I hate the bind of mowing the lawns every couple of weeks in the summer. Luckily I am not having to do my front lawn that often for the last year as we have a new neighbour who has a nice shiny new petrol mower and he loves to use it. So much so that when he mows his front lawn he mows the other 7 front lawns in our street 😂😀😀


----------



## postman (26 Mar 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Lucky you . I hate the bind of mowing the lawns every couple of weeks in the summer. Luckily I am not having to do my front lawn that often for the last year as we have a new neighbour who has a nice shiny new petrol mower and he loves to use it. So much so that when he mows his front lawn he mows the other 7 front lawns in our street 😂😀😀


Petrol lawnmower,wow must be well off


----------



## Dave7 (26 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> I've just cut my lawns and am now settled down with a pint of Proper Job.
> Normality returns.


I want to ask you a question and need an honest answer.
Which was most difficult.... cutting the law or forcing that pint down ??


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My first reaction was to say that I can't afford to spend £2.50-3.00 on a fancy cup of coffee, but then I remembered that I have my pension now and _CAN_ afford the occasional luxury. I have a £10 note in my wallet which will be used to treat us to coffee and cake.


I don't think that I have been up to that cafe since before Covid came along. It has new owners now and seems slightly cheaper than before and with a wider range of food and cakes.

We had 2 very large nice coffees and shared a treat for a total of £7.20 so not cheap, but not ridiculously expensive by modern standards either. We will probably meet up there several more times this year. We might plan a long walk returning through Heptonstall and have that to look forward to. It is a very quick walk back down the hill to Hebden Bridge from there.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Mar 2022)

I was up early - for me - probably about 20 of you lot on here by then - but was therefore awake early and decided to go for a ride at about 9:30

As usual I logged it using Strava

As mentioned yesterday - I did well over a thousand miles then - and exceeded the max speed of an SR71 - these ebikes are pretty impressive!!!

anyway tried again today

All was well - normal ride - 23 miles or so - logged normally with no trans ocean sections like yesterday!

but when I got back I noticed that my Max Speed was logged as 61 mph

which shows just how fit I am as it was pretty much all on canal paths - and hence pan flat!!!

Bloomin roglic and van whatsit and his Jumbo people think they are good - ain;t nothing to me on my ebike!!!
And I have the logs to prove it!!!


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I was up early - for me - probably about 20 of you lot on here by then - but was therefore awake early and decided to go for a ride at about 9:30
> 
> As usual I logged it using Strava
> 
> ...


Download/save the data from that ride, before someone flags it as suspicious, and it gets removed.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I want to ask you a question and need an honest answer.
> Which was most difficult.... cutting the law or forcing that pint down ??


I'm shocked that you would even ask that question.......I'll have to consult my therapist now.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2022)

If anybody is using the Chrome browser (latest version: 99.0.4844.84 ) on Windows 10, could you check this link for me please -> *https://www.loquax.co.uk/competitions/closingsoon.htm*

I can often (but not always) access that first page but when I click the links for any of the other days I am getting a _*Cloudfare Error 520*_ page.

It works on my Android phone. I am trying to find out if there is an obscure problem on my laptop or at the Loquax end.

TIA.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks,
Did Porty parkrun yesterday morning in a very respectable time had the distance been 10k instead of 5 😁
Today’s forecast is “ sunny with a gentle breeze 17 degrees” theres a couple of Brommies here for us to use so might pop out to explore later.
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️☀️😎😎


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, our eldest is here and goes back tomorrow, we had the main family gathering yesterday, we should see the grown up step children today, we're down the pub this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2022)

Morning. An overcast dull and misty start here. 3 deg. Supposed to reach 17 allegedly. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2022)

this is just junk as my phone is on the blink and I am trying to sort it.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Another sunny day on Devon's Gold Coast 
Off to the Black Horse for lunch today.



Dave7 said:


> this is just junk as my phone is on the blink and I am trying to sort it.


Hard to tell the difference.......


----------



## Dave7 (27 Mar 2022)

Problem with my phone/cycle chat. Everything seems fine until I click on a thread and THEN it goes into some weird 'wide' mode. So, instead of the text loadin lengthways it loads widthways and it won't fit in my screen.
There must be something I have clicked but I can't work it out.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2022)

Morning. Cold and very misty here but I stuck lights on the hybrid and have been out for an early bimble. Just 17 miles but quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> If anybody is using the Chrome browser (latest version: 99.0.4844.84 ) on Windows 10, could you check this link for me please -> *https://www.loquax.co.uk/competitions/closingsoon.htm*
> 
> I can often (but not always) access that first page but when I click the links for any of the other days I am getting a _*Cloudfare Error 520*_ page.
> 
> ...


Works here on Chrome


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2022)

Morning all, 
Where's the sun gone? It's misty and cool out there.
More of the usual stuff to do around the house and garden today. 
We are both still testing positive for Rhona, although the symptoms are still very mild.
I'm waiting for some shims to arrive for the front derailuer as the band on them is 34.9mm, and my seat tube is 28.6mm.
All will be well once they arrive. 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Cold and very misty here but I stuck lights on the hybrid and have been out for an early bimble. Just 17 miles but quite enjoyed it.



Well done.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Mar 2022)

At 02:06 this morning the clocked changed.....I watched it


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> At 02:06 this morning the clocked changed.....I watched it


Glad most of them change automatically now, although I had to change the microwave and cooker. Still to do the clock in the living room.


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2022)

I've just noticed that the Ghent Wevelgam race is on this afternoon, mens and womens. That'll sort a few hours out later.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Mar 2022)

Just got up and about to have brekkie.

Might get my Lovely Bike up on the stand today to dust it off and lubricate it etc - just so it is ready to roll when the Doc' says it is okay to ride again.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Works here on Chrome
> View attachment 637244


Thanks. 

Was that in Windows and can you continue to follow other links on that page? (It works on my phone and tablet, but just a single page in Windows.) 

If I hadn't had a fair number of wins over the years I would give up, but I reckon I am due another win soon!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Mar 2022)

Yes. Windows 10. Everything seems to work fine for me, and I'm anything but a geek!!!


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> At 02:06 this morning the clocked changed.....I watched it


What'd it change into, why not some privacy to change unseen?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Yes. Windows 10. Everything seems to work fine for me, and I'm anything but a geek!!!


Ok, then perhaps I have some obscure cache problem or something like that. I will try deleting cookies etc.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad most of them change automatically now, although I had to change the microwave and cooker. Still to do the clock in the living room.


Any that require manual adjustment are left on GMT.
Still have the handset that gets the time change wrong. Went forward an hour, so it's currently 13:42.


----------



## Paulus (27 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any that require manual adjustment are left on GMT.
> Still have the handset that gets the time change wrong. Went forward an hour, so it's currently 13:42.


Double summer time.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> Double summer time.


They did that for a while didn't they?


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> Double summer time.


If left unaltered, it only takes one hour off come October.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> They did that for a while didn't they?


You remember 1946!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You remember 1946!


Lol......not personally but my mum and dad must have talked about it I think.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol......not personally but my mum and dad must have talked about it I think.


Not older than you've been letting on then?


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> They did that for a while didn't they?



Yes, early 1970's


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, early 1970's


Thought that was keeping summertime over the winter months.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Thought that was keeping summertime over the winter months.



I don't know, I just remember they stopped changing the clocks.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I don't know, I just remember they stopped changing the clocks.


I decided on doing that a few years ago.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I don't know, I just remember they stopped changing the clocks.


Was it not something to do with supposedly making it better for kids walking to school or something? Vaguely rings a bell.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Was it not something to do with supposedly making it better for kids walking to school or something? Vaguely rings a bell.


Reduce accidents in the evenings. 
Kids went to night school up there? Going during the day was enough.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2022)

Waiting for Sunday lunch at the Black 'Oss.







Hope this meets with approval.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Waiting for Sunday lunch at the Black 'Oss.
> 
> View attachment 637294
> 
> ...


Supup


----------



## pawl (27 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol......not personally but my mum and dad must have talked about it I think.





I remember it .Actually I don’t I was only five.


----------



## pawl (27 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Was it not something to do with supposedly making it better for kids walking to school or something? Vaguely rings a bell.






Kids walking to school Now there’s a novelty


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ok, then perhaps I have some obscure cache problem or something like that. I will try deleting cookies etc.


I had a big clear out and the site is working for me again now. Something related to the site must have got corrupted.

It was a very odd fault though. Not seen that one before...


----------



## GM (27 Mar 2022)

G'day y'all.. Just back from my ride with The Fridays Ghost ride around London. 38 miles on the Bromie, freezing cold first thing and it didn't start warming until I was at the end of my road on the way back 

My boy and daughter have cooked a nice curry for Mother's day, which I can't wait to get stuck into 

Enjoy the rest of your day folks!


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2022)

We're down the pub.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> We're down the pub.
> 
> View attachment 637342


What’s that you’ve got? Gammon and egg?


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> We're down the pub.
> 
> View attachment 637342


Your food is going cold!


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> What’s that you’ve got? Gammon and egg?



Yes, followed by Bakewell Tart and custard and washed down with cider.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Mar 2022)

What sort of person has an egg on decent gammon?????


it need proper pineapple or gravy

bloomin' heathens


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> What sort of person has an egg on decent gammon?????
> 
> 
> it need proper pineapple or gravy
> ...


The type too bothered about actually eating it to bother about the aesthetics.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> What sort of person has an egg on decent gammon?????
> 
> 
> it need proper pineapple or gravy
> ...



No thanks. , it needs an egg, it was very nice, gravy is nice but it arrived sizzling on a bed of onions so no need for any gravy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Mar 2022)

Went for a wander up to Newhailes and around the grounds. Lovely smell of wild garlic in the air. Just enjoying a generous measure of a very peaty whisky “ Port Charlotte 2010 ” I’ve just noticed it says 59.2% on the label, no wonder it’s making my gums tingle 😮


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> We're down the pub.
> 
> View attachment 637342


Down the pub?
Shocking!!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2022)

Morning. Definitely first today. Bloody insomnia. I’ve just failed Wordle too!  Far too many options today and picked the wrong one every time.


----------



## Paulus (28 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Definitely first today. Bloody insomnia. I’ve just failed Wordle too!  Far too many options today and picked the wrong one every time.


Morning all, awake early today

Got wordle in 4, so close to getting it in 2.
As @Mo1959 says, too many choices.

Wordle 282 4/6

⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬛🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Still got slight effects of covid, will do another test later, but expect it to positive. 
So another day of domestics and pootling around the garden. We've got a few things catch up with on the telly box.

Another day in paradise


----------



## 12boy (28 Mar 2022)

There are guys round here who are sporting both belts and suspenders (braces to you I think). These gents usually wear their britches undeneath giant bellies but some, like me, have such scrawny buttocks pants want to fall down unless you cinch in the belt painfully above the hip bones. Is this a thing over yonder? 
Tonight we had pink trout filets on the grill, sticky rice and steamed broccoli. It wasn't too bad. Since it was 75C it was pretty nice out today.
Be safe and well


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Mar 2022)

Very poor night's sleep here - no idea why tbh.

Will try and get another few hours in although the birds are making a racket. 😅


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2022)

I eventually went back to bed and dozed for an hour. It’s cold but better get out for a wander and shake off the brain fog.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Definitely first today. Bloody insomnia. I’ve just failed Wordle too!  Far too many options today and picked the wrong one every time.


Morning Mo, I got yesterday’s Wordle in three. I was waiting to hear that @welsh dragon got it in two as the solution contained no vowels🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Morning Mo, I got yesterday’s Wordle in three. I was waiting to hear that @welsh dragon got it in two as the solution contained no vowels🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿




Welsh is such a hard language


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2022)

Morning. A cold dull Gray overcast start here. Doesn't look very promising for is today. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Doggie walking and picking up a newspaper first thing.
Got to start putting a few things together for when we go away on Friday.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2022)

Good morning from a misty murky Coventry, late on parade today, I've been watching the F1 on All Four this morning, our lad goes back today, no Club tonight, after taking him to the station I won't have time to wheel my Good Lady to the club.


----------



## Chief Broom (28 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  seems like winter wont leave the stage and keeps coming back for an encore...heavy snow forecast for later this week  wish i had a heated greenhouse for my tomatoes!
Not looking forward to the tourist season, the forest's will be burning due to the vile uncaring types who are ruining the highlands for the responsible ones and making life a misery for the locals.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2022)

That was a  walk. The fresh air certainly cleared the head after a crap night's sleep as confirmed by Garmin!


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Welsh is such a hard language


Does that mean you didn't get it in two?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Does that mean you didn't get it in two?




I wouldn't have got it in 22


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2022)

The mist is clearing and it's a bit brighter. Bedding is in the washing machine. Should get it dry outside today


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Mar 2022)

Thick mist and piddling down here.

Dossing is the order of the day although I have a heap of things that need ebaying but I find the process to list them depressingly boring. 🥱


----------



## numbnuts (28 Mar 2022)

Morning, I was going to get up at 7, but I didn't  short day today


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning, I was going to get up at 7, but I didn't  short day today


Owdo
Short day was yesterday, a whole hour shorter


----------



## rustybolts (28 Mar 2022)

got that infernal wordle in 6 , typing with one finger as i have a dog asleep on my lap. spent the day yesterday power washing a patio , the amount of water it produced was shocking , 15 litres per minute , had to wait a bit for water pools to subside before continuing. luckily it was a very hot sunny day . while watching the f1 highlights on channel 4 last night at 10.30 i fell asleep and missed almost the entire race. have a good day folks and take care


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2022)

The mist has burnt off now. Bedding outside drying in the breeze. Lovely and sunny here now


----------



## Dave7 (28 Mar 2022)

Using MrsDs phone as mine has developed a weird problem. I will post it on the main section and see if I can get help.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Mar 2022)

Back from a walk along the prom. Still scorchio 🌞🌞
Mrs Tenkaykev much improved but still fatigued. Weather turns on Wednesday, the day we go back, looks like we’ll be heading back to kinder weather in Dorset.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Mar 2022)

Came home from getting the milk and found a hole in my sock, that has now been fixed, well that's enough excitement for one day


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Came home from getting the milk and found a hole in my sock, that has now been fixed, well that's enough excitement for one day


Do people still fix holes in their socks? Afraid socks are like inner tubes for me. Once holed, in the bin.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Do people still fix holes in their socks? Afraid socks are like inner tubes for me. Once holed, in the bin.


Depends on the size of the hole and what material is used.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I eventually went back to bed and dozed for an hour. It’s cold but better get out for a wander and shake off the brain fog.


Sorry you are having such problems with your sleep! 

I am still hoping to transition back to more normal hours of sleep but don't want to suffer the insomnia I often had the last few times that I tried. 

I _might_ be ok now that I am a pensioner and don't have to worry about work and/or money. OTOH I would probably just lie awake worrying about Ukraine and/or my health instead! 

I have brain fog myself now and also feel slightly nauseous when I move. I have been awake for an hour and a half but not got up yet. I have a bike ride planned but this is putting me off. I would probably be fine 10 minutes after setting off though. 

I want to check out an extension to my Cragg Vale loop. That loop is about as hard as I can cope with on my singlespeed bike. There are 2 variations that I sometimes use which add a bit more distance and tough climbing. I just thought of another which would be good because it includes a 3 km sub-loop with about 50 m of doable climbing. I could use that to add extra distance and difficulty without spending more time on the boring and busy valley roads. 

Oops - my pal rang. She is coming over for a meal later so I had better get up and out! She works part time on a zero hour contract so I have to be flexible in when we have our meals/TV sessions. 

Catch up with you all later...


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Do people still fix holes in their socks? Afraid socks are like inner tubes for me. Once holed, in the bin.


I don't darn either, but my old bits of clothing get put in a bag and kept as cleaning rags for my bikes. 

Now that you mention it, my space invaders socks have holes in!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2022)

We have some beef left over from yesterday so beef sandwich with mustard for us.

Bedding all dried and put away.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> got that infernal wordle in 6 , typing with one finger as i have a dog asleep on my lap. spent the day yesterday power washing a patio , the amount of water it produced was shocking , 15 litres per minute , had to wait a bit for water pools to subside before continuing. luckily it was a very hot sunny day . while watching the f1 highlights on channel 4 last night at 10.30 i fell asleep and missed almost the entire race. have a good day folks and take care



15L pm is high - what make/model is that?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Do people still fix holes in their socks? Afraid socks are like inner tubes for me. Once holed, in the bin.




I don't fix holes in socks anymore. I just throw them away.

I was always sewing something for my kids and later the grandchildren. Holes in the knees of trousers. Trousers to be let down as they grew. New zips. Holes in t shirts.


----------



## GM (28 Mar 2022)

Good afternoon all... A pleasant walk over the park with Alan🐶, nice to see the blossom on the trees appearing.

Wordle in 4, as Paulus said lots of options.

Wordle 282 4/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

...What makes you think I'm a Gogglebox fan....





Yesterdays dessert


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2022)

Weary now but I must resist the temptation to have a lie down so I stand a chance of sleeping tonight. I’ll have a gentle stroll along the river soon I think.


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry you are having such problems with your sleep!
> 
> I am still hoping to transition back to more normal hours of sleep but don't want to suffer the insomnia I often had the last few times that I tried.
> 
> ...






Your mention of Crag Vale got me delving into the depths of my memory.

I think I read about Crag Vale in Mike Hardings book on Yorkshire Crag Vale had a chequered history Apparently the villagers were counterfeiting coins to supplement their incomes

It’s funny how seeing a word sets the little grey cells into motion


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Mar 2022)

The King of Crag Vale Coiners was hung, and is buried in the graveyard at Heptonstall next to the ruined Abbey.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Mar 2022)

And here is his gravestone...


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

They're looking for someone!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2022)

An extremely weary wander done. At least I saw a flutterby


----------



## numbnuts (28 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> An extremely weary wander done. At least I saw a flutterby
> 
> 
> View attachment 637478


 
Nice description, never heard that before


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Nice description, never heard that before



Thats what I call them.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Mar 2022)

Good afternoon all, we’ve spent the last two days staying in Grantown-on-Spey. Fabulously sunny yesterday, today was cooler and cloudier. Here are some photies from today’s walk around Loch an Eilein. Saw plenty of wildlife including frogs, toads, frogspawn, nice views of siskins and a stonechat, and a brief view of an osprey. The last photo is of larch flowers.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

pawl said:


> Your mention of Crag Vale got me delving into the depths of my memory.
> 
> I think I read about Crag Vale in Mike Hardings book on Yorkshire Crag Vale had a chequered history Apparently the villagers were counterfeiting coins to supplement their incomes
> 
> It’s funny how seeing a word sets the little grey cells into motion


_"Coin Clippers"_, with a history that includes the Old Cock in Halifax.
Which just happens to be birthplace of what became Halifax Town council, and the Halifax.

His house, and land around it is said to be haunted, by him and many of his "friends who talked". Said to have been held at Illingworth Gaol, on the outskirts of Halifax, on his last trip to York. Those taking him there didn't trust the gaoler's in Halifax gaol, on Gaol Lane.

The Gallows Pole is currently being shot in this area. Try and get a copy of _Clip a Bright Guinea_, or The Gallows Pole.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> An extremely weary wander done. At least I saw a flutterby
> 
> 
> View attachment 637478


Oh, _THAT'S_ where it got to...

I last saw it resting on my friend Bill's forearm!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Mar 2022)

It's largely due to the coin clippers that all coins now have a milled edge. Can't clip them.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> It's largely due to the coin clippers that all coins now have a milled edge. Can't clip them.


Clearly defined, raised outer edge.


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> _"Coin Clippers"_, with a history that includes the Old Cock in Halifax.
> Which just happens to be birthplace of what became Halifax Town council, and the Halifax.
> 
> His house, and land around it is said to be haunted, by him and many of his "friends who talked". Said to have been held at Illingworth Gaol, on the outskirts of Halifax, on his last trip to York. Those taking him there didn't trust the gaoler's in Halifax gaol, on Gaol Lane.
> ...




Thanks for that Classic.I’ll try and find the Gallows pole

I must have read more about Crag Vale The info about milled edges came to mind


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2022)

Thanks every body for your info on Crag Vale I love Yorkshire and usually visit at least once a year
It’s such a diverse county from the dales to North Yorkshire .It’s industrial heritage It’s two years since are last holiday due to Covid 
Looks like Crag Vale will be on the itinerary hopefully this year.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Mar 2022)

View: https://youtu.be/fln9vDCTNPQ


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> View: https://youtu.be/fln9vDCTNPQ




I love the way that track builds - it's very simple but one of my fave early Zep tracks.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

pawl said:


> Thanks every body for your info on Crag Vale I love Yorkshire and usually visit at least once a year
> It’s such a diverse county from the dales to North Yorkshire .It’s industrial heritage It’s two years since are last holiday due to Covid
> Looks like Crag Vale will be on the itinerary hopefully this year.


Bring yer bike!
There's the Cragg Vale Climb to have a go at, not forgetting "The Buttress" if its dry.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> ... not forgetting "The Buttress" if its dry


I never got round to trying to ride up it despite living less than 5 minutes away for 30 years...



... and probably _won't_ now, being stuck with a clot-damaged ageing body!


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I never got round to trying to ride up it despite living less than 5 minutes away for 30 years...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and probably _won't_ now, being stuck with a clot-damaged ageing body!



You'll put him off trying with that picture.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll put him off trying with that picture.


Even more so if he actually watches the video!


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Even more so if he actually watches the video!


Especially if he watches the video.


----------



## rustybolts (29 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 15L pm is high - what make/model is that?


hyundai hyw 4000p its a beast and guzzles petrol like you wouldn't believe


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2022)

If you are still awake and don't want to be, maybe give this a go...? 



(I haven't watched/listened to all 11+ hours of it so don't blame me if it suddenly starts playing _Ace of Spades_ at full volume! )

I assume that it doesn't play any ads...


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Do people still fix holes in their socks? Afraid socks are like inner tubes for me. Once holed, in the bin.


Our No 2 grandson visited last week. Now, he is 23 and has a good job BUT he took his shoes off and I swear the socks were 50% holes.
It's his birthday this week......guess what we have bought him


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2022)

Morning all.
Another quick hello as I am off to Tesco.
The guy who sorted my £15K L/S pension plus £1800 a year......would not accept payment but I found out what his favourite malt whisky is.....so I am off to get one.
Needless to say MrsD has given me a full shopping list


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2022)

Morning all.


----------



## Paulus (29 Mar 2022)

Good morning all. 
The sunshine has gone, replaced by thick clouds and rain.the cats didn't look impressed as they went out.
Wordle in 5,
Another day of domestics, and an hour or two on the turbo in the man cave later.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2022)

Morning. Another cold start for us. The road is closed today as they are doing something 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  a bit murky out, got a couple of chest of drawers arriving from 'New Start' this morning. New Start helps skint ****ers like myself with free furniture  its bit of a lottery could be really nice wooden ones or naff chip board...we shall see  
Went for a spin yesterday and espied a white rump...no it wasnt Bob Buttcrack the Builder  it was a Wheatear


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Where's the sun gone?


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks,
Last day in Edinburgh before we head back to Poole in the morning. Went for a couple of beers on the prom late yesterday afternoon, shared a Pizza chips and a bowl of olives. We’ve noticed quite a few cargo bikes carrying children, and one really ingenious cargo bike with a disabled guy sat in front of the cyclist and a wheelchair stowed behind😎
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Where's the sun gone?


Ain't no sunshine when she's gone


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2022)

Morning. Overcast and a tad chilly here but I got myself out for an early 22 miles. Used to be if you went an early spin before breakfast you got reasonably quiet roads but these days seem to be long gone. First traffic starts appearing shortly after 6 and by 8 it's really getting busy and that's on minor B roads. Quite enjoyed it though, although my tootsies were a bit cold.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2022)

I am 'awake' early because my insomniac pal brought in a mug of tea for me before dashing back to Hebden Bridge. I need more sleep but the Plusnet engineer is due late morning sometime to check my connection so I had better get up soon and have a snooze on the sofa downstairs instead.

Ironically, the new router that Plusnet sent me seems to be giving me flawless Netflix/Prime streaming so maybe the freezing I was having before was a problem with the old router? It won't hurt to have the connection double-checked though.

Cycling to catch up on later. I used to have the problem of not having enough pro cycling to watch. Nowadays there is so much on Eurosport that I can't keep up. This is becoming an even bigger problem as more and more women's races are also being shown. At some point the logical outcome will be a women's race for every men's race.

Eurosport's highlights tend to be badly edited so I watch the full stage coverage and take charge of skipping through it myself.

I am going to see if it is worth subscribing to Discovery Channel. That would give me the same cycling coverage plus lots of new TV shows for only about £30 extra a year. That plus Netflix and Prime Video would be more than enough TV for me on top of the Freesat channels. Cycling can be on in the background. I only want to watch 1-2 hours a night of shows/films that require full concentration.


----------



## gavroche (29 Mar 2022)

Good morning all. The sun is out again today but I fear that will be it for this week according to Mr weatherman so a ride is planned for later this morning. Hoping to do at least 30 miles. I think I shall use the Trek Domane today. 
My son is going back to Germany this morning for another 3 weeks but then he should be back for a month. Of course, he will be using his French passport, it makes going through customs so much easier and hassle free. 😊
Have a good one every body.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2022)

Winters returned, I've just been down the corner shop and its very  and misty, my bimble this morning has been called off.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2022)

The sun is shining here. However it's not going to last as tonight the temps will drop and the cold is going to return


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2022)

I have a surveyor and another chap coming round today to see if there is a mice problem in the flats, most probably get fobbed off with them saying it was a one off knowing them


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Mar 2022)

Just got up - lazy sod!

Finding it hard to get out of bed at the moment - think it is due to having been ill and not being able to exercise for the last 10 weeks.

I do like a good lay in but I also like exercising too.

Pleasant surprise in the post. During the late November storms we had power cuts on and off for a few days - we went and stayed at our friends down in Blackpool.

Six weeks later we received a compensation cheque for £140 and thought nothing more of it.

Until today when another £280 turned up in the post as they had miscalculated.😁

Wordled in a miserable 6 today.

Off for another Carnic later on today as it is sunny out there.

Got to drag Mrs SD out of bed now as she is lazy too and can be hard to get out of bed - I sometimes tease her about this with my "easy in hard out" remarks when she won't get out of the pit; and then duck! 

HAGD all. 🙂


----------



## rustybolts (29 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> If you are still awake and don't want to be, maybe give this a go...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Numbnuts has been watching this moonlight sky from 12.06 to 12.36 and he is still waving so it hasn't worked for him and it hasn't worked for me either I am still waiting for the Ace of Spazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......... gentle snore .....zzzzzzzzz


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Our No 2 grandson visited last week. Now, he is 23 and has a good job BUT he took his shoes off and I swear the socks were 50% holes.
> It's his birthday this week......guess what we have bought him


Needle and thread?


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2022)

It's


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's


Again!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Well Numbnuts has been watching this moonlight sky from 12.06 to 12.36 and he is still waving so it hasn't worked for him and it hasn't worked for me either I am still waiting for the Ace of Spazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......... gentle snore .....zzzzzzzzz


I didn't realise that YouTube has hundreds of insomnia videos. Once I found that one it insisted on listing loads more. There were some interesting ones like '_heavy rain on tin roof_' or '_heavy rain thunderstorm_'! 

The engineer sent by Plusnet just came and did a quick check. He listened to the line and said it sounded clear and checked download speed (16.3 Mb/s, which isn't bad for non-fibre BB). He couldn't see any worrying error data in the new router. He (like me) reckons that the old router was starting to show its age (7+ years). Fingers crossed that the new one continues to run error-free. Oh, and I noticed that the upload speed is now 0.9 Mb/s rather than 0.7 Mb/s. Still slow compared to fibre, but a significant improvement on what it was.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2022)

We have wall to wall  here


----------



## Sterlo (29 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have wall to wall  here


The sun always shines on the righteous.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2022)

I had planned to do a ride this afternoon after the Plusnet engineer had been but I feel like I am rapidly coming down with (hopefully!) a cold. I am feeling rough and tired so I think I will stay indoors in the warm and rest while catching up on my pro cycling backlog.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Needle and thread?


It would need a very big needle and a lot of thread


----------



## numbnuts (29 Mar 2022)

My mousey problem, they are taking it very seriously, they are going to get an outside team in to sort it out ASAP


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> It would need a very big needle and a lot of thread


Big enough?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2022)

Just had a Goldfinch on the feeder.
We used to get lots of them.....then they just disappeared. 1st one for maybe 2 years.


----------



## pawl (29 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Just had a Goldfinch on the feeder.
> We used to get lots of them.....then they just disappeared. 1st one for maybe 2 years.





Same here I’ve seen one on two occasions This one was ignoring the Niger seed .This one was scoffing the Sunflower seed


----------



## pawl (29 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bring yer bike!
> There's the Cragg Vale Climb to have a go at, not forgetting "The Buttress" if its dry.





Thanks for the invite Classic.The little lumps we have round are enough for this old coger.


----------



## pawl (29 Mar 2022)

pawl said:


> Same here I’ve seen one on two occasions This one was ignoring the Niger seed .This one was scoffing the Sunflower seed




Just had a thought.I wonder what the Gold Finch numbers were like in the recent Great British Bird Watch


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2022)

Sterlo said:


> The sun always shines on the righteous.




That's what I always say


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Just had a Goldfinch on the feeder.
> We used to get lots of them.....then they just disappeared. 1st one for maybe 2 years.




I saw a yellow hammer a few days ago on our bird feeder. Sadly the other day it fly into the kitchen window. It didn't end well for the poor thing.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2022)

Just had a Goldfinch on the feeder.
We used to get lots of them.....then they


welsh dragon said:


> That's what I always say


Or (as my Mum used to say) the devil looks after his own


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> That's what I always say


Not

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXatLOWjr-k


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Just had a Goldfinch on the feeder.
> We used to get lots of them.....then they just disappeared. 1st one for maybe 2 years.


They're common as muck around here, huge flocks of them flitting around the hedges on the fields across the road from me.
Goldfinch pie is a local delicacy.........


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Mar 2022)

Afternoon folks  very wintery here with a north wind....and ive optimistically potted up my tomato plants! will keep the heating on for longer than i normally would and hope for the best. Chest of drawers arrived and are ok, old/upcycled and real wood, they'll do for the moment.


----------



## gavroche (29 Mar 2022)

I am back and covered 40 miles today. I stopped for a cappucino and scone about half way and it cost me 6 pounds 25 .
That's my riding done for this month now with only 2 days to go. 
I only have to take Molly for a walk soon and that's it, feet up after that.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> They're common as muck around here, huge flocks of them flitting around the hedges on the fields across the road from me.
> Goldfinch pie is a local delicacy.........


With chips and a pint of Proper Job ??


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2022)

I have an exciting game for you to play. Sorry, not my Android phone puzzle game... (yet! )

This one is called _*Guess That Speed Limit!*_

I came back from my cafe stop in Heptonstall the other day over the hills. I did a very steep, narrow, twisty, turny descent down through a local hamlet to get to the A646 back to Todmorden. Something incredible struck me. It had clearly struck the parents of the hamlet too...

I'll show you the road going up the hill, and I want you to imagine a driver coming down the hill...

Start here...






Carry on...





Further...





Bend coming up...





Further round, still going up...





Still steep. And narrow. Ooh look - road signs!





Past the signs and still steep. And narrow. And twisty. We are going to turn round after this to look at the speed limit signs... 






No cheating - what do you reckon would be a sensible, safe speed to drive down that descent past the houses...?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have an exciting game for you to play. Sorry, not my Android phone puzzle game... (yet! )
> 
> This one is called _*Guess That Speed Limit!*_
> 
> ...


20, but it’s probably 40?


----------



## Paulus (29 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have an exciting game for you to play. Sorry, not my Android phone puzzle game... (yet! )
> 
> This one is called _*Guess That Speed Limit!*_
> 
> ...


I'll guess at the national limit, shouldbe 20 or 30 though.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> 20, but it’s probably 40?





Paulus said:


> I'll guess at the national limit, shouldbe 20 or 30 though.



It's a struggle to get round the bends at _10 _mph even on a bike, and then you can get caught out by anything coming the other way... 

The Street View pictures are quite old so they don't exactly reflect the current situation, but more of that when I do the big reveal!


----------



## rustybolts (29 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It's a struggle to get round the bends at _10 _mph even on a bike, and then you can get caught out by anything coming the other way...
> 
> The Street View pictures are quite old so they don't exactly reflect the current situation, but more of that when I do the big reveal!


any more than 20 would be crazy , and as you describe it even 20 could be precarious at some sections . I guess 20


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Mar 2022)

I expect its something absurd like 60mph In my opinion all speed limits should be scrapped every where and whatdayaknow the only relevant guide left would be whats appropriate to conditions/surroundings etc not some arbitrary number


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have an exciting game for you to play. Sorry, not my Android phone puzzle game... (yet! )
> 
> This one is called _*Guess That Speed Limit!*_
> 
> ...


50mph like a number of roads down there.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It's a struggle to get round the bends at _10 _mph even on a bike, and then you can get caught out by anything coming the other way...
> 
> The Street View pictures are quite old so they don't exactly reflect the current situation, but more of that *when I do the big reveal!*


And after that you'll post the picture of the speed limit?


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have an exciting game for you to play. Sorry, not my Android phone puzzle game... (yet! )
> 
> This one is called _*Guess That Speed Limit!*_
> 
> ...


I would say 40mph.
The road with the national sign is obviously a 60mph limit and they don't drop more than 20mph going from one limit to another.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2022)

Ok... I don't think the pictures really show how inappropriate speed is down that road. The limit is 30 mph, just before a narrow blind bend.






When I was braking hard coming down to those signs my reaction was "_30 mph THERE - you have to be joking!_" A lot of the main roads in the town centres round here have a 20 mph limit.

Despite the 2021 copyright sign on that picture, it was actually taken in 2011. Since then, the local families seem to have taken things into their own hands and have erected their own 5 mph signs and cartoon pictures of children playing. I am sure that there is some law that says they must not do that, and obviously their signs don't have to be obeyed, but anybody who drives down there at 30 mph should not be on the roads!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2022)

Follow the road down _*HERE *_and see what you think!

PS I took the LH bend at only about 3 mph and almost got hit by a supermarket delivery van coming the other way...


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2022)

Quordle was a bit squeaky tonight, it took too many guesses to get the first word, I ended up with three guesses left to get the last three words, I was pleasantly surprised to get to the last word with one guess left, and ended up getting all four words.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Mar 2022)

I know that road! 
10mph in a car is pushing it


----------



## GM (29 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Our No 2 grandson visited last week. Now, he is 23 and has a good job BUT he took his shoes off and I swear the socks were 50% holes.
> It's his birthday this week......guess what we have bought him



A big packet of corn plasters!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2022)

Well, I am either coming down with a nasty cold, _or_... 

I have some LF kits so I'll take a test when I get up in the morning and see if the dreaded Covid has got me.

One way or another it is a bit annoying because I was just starting to do more cycling, but at least the warm sunny days have gone away for a while so I will not be staring out of the window and wishing that I was out on my bike.

It does just feel like a familiar cold at the moment. Usual cold symptoms, and my senses of taste and smell are unaffected.

I'll watch one or two episodes of _The Mentalist_ then go to bed a bit earlier than usual and turn my alarm off so I can get as much sleep as I can.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I am either coming down with a nasty cold, *or*...
> 
> I have some LF kits so I'll take a test when I get up in the morning and see if the dreaded Covid has got me.
> 
> ...


...hay fever.

There seems to be more when we get an early summer.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> ...hay fever.
> 
> There seems to be more when we get an early summer.


I have wondered about that in the past, but I still reckon it's a cold.

Anyway, I'm off to bed an hour and a half earlier than usual - byeee!


----------



## 12boy (30 Mar 2022)

Kept thinking how much that road would be when covered in ice


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks,
Off to the station soon, walkin it to town yesterday and visited a couple of pubs Including our favourite Cloisters bar. 
Cold and sleeting in Porty at the moment, we had the best of the weather for our stay☀️🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (30 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I am either coming down with a nasty cold, _or_...
> 
> I have some LF kits so I'll take a test when I get up in the morning and see if the dreaded Covid has got me.
> 
> ...


We both started with something on Sunday. Two crap days but we are on the mend today. 
No tests. Have never taken one and won't do now. 
We think it's just a heavy cold, and before this paranoia began wouldn't have commented on it. 
We have become a nation of hypochondriacs. 
Out on the bike for 50 miles today. Hopefully.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2022)

Good morning people, its a cold grey start to the day, yoga this morning .


----------



## The Jogger (30 Mar 2022)

Morning all, for the first time in ages I can see through the clouds and that's the weather too 😂
We do Wordle in bed with coffee in the morning (well we are retired now 😊) and today we actually started off with the same word, what's the chances of that, I got it in three, madam six and she's the educated one... 
Off to the gym shortly after I walk the boss to her yoga, then official stuff at the Town Hall, all in spanglish.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple first thing to fill the car up and get some shopping.
Will drop in to the storage yard on the way back and pick up the caravan.
I've a couple of last minute things to sort out on the van and it's easier to do it at home. We're off on Friday morning, so I'll hitch up on Thursday night and we'll be good for a quick getaway.


----------



## Paulus (30 Mar 2022)

Morning all, a grey and cloudy start to the day here.
Wordle in 5 today after a zero on line 1.
@ColinJ I thought I had a bit of a cold, after a couple of days I tested positive. A bit of a sore throat and the odd sneeze. I'm still showing positive this morning, 7 days on, but I feel fine.
There is the cycling show on Eurosport and a race on this afternoon,
So another domestics and bike cleaning morning. The chainset on one of the bikes is pretty filthy and needs a good clean.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2022)

Morning. A complete opposite weather day here. Cold, damp, grey, misty, and overcast.

Lots of folks will get colds now. And they will he more susceptible to them as we have all worn masks for 2 years so the numbers getting colds dropped. That in turn means people's immunity will be shot. If it's not one thing, it's another 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, 2° and light snow is falling


----------



## Chief Broom (30 Mar 2022)

Morning folks  Bright out with light snow forecast. My tomato plants are doing ok despite the cold, i got carried away potting them up and have about 30 gardeners delight and alicante...will give some away.
Thought i might paint doors and skirting board in 'Apple Green' as its a mellow/cheery/restful colour...could i find any? could i hell! every shade from snot green to rotten avocado is available but apple green is apparently out of fashion 
Ooh! its just started snowing!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2022)

Morning. It was a bit  out and the back is still nagging away. Not sure if jogging helps but it doesn't seem to make it any worse so managed a slow 5k.

Think it's nearly porridge time now.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  Bright out with light snow forecast. My tomato plants are doing ok despite the cold, i got carried away potting them up and have about 30 gardeners delight and alicante...will give some away.
> Thought i might paint doors and skirting board in 'Apple Green' as its a mellow/cheery/restful colour...could i find any? could i hell! every shade from snot green to rotten avocado is available but apple green is apparently out of fashion
> Ooh! its just started snowing!


We did ours in apple white.......not what you wanted but maybe worth a thought as ir is very pleasant.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Mar 2022)

Windy, wet and grey out there but warm and snuggly in bed - team decision; we are not getting up until at least 10am.

Not wordled yet but optimistically I am hoping for a very elusive hole in one. 😅

Some miserable weather day tasks to do when we do get out of the pit:

Got some work to do on our investments tracking - I've decided that the current spreadsheet is not fit for purpose and needs redesigning from scratch.

I have a backlog of Spotify tracks that need curating.

Can't face the ebay backlog though.

Finish off S5 Last Kingdom.

HAGD all. 👍


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2022)

More my type of weather today.....dark, cold and raining .
Paperwork day today.
I 'think' breckie will be bacon and egg sarnie. Just trying to decide


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2022)

I am expecting a delivery of a piece of leather today (shut it) no smutty jokes.

I can make things with it (keep it shut).


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I am expecting a delivery of a piece of leather today (shut it) no smutty jokes.
> 
> I can make things with it (keep it shut).


??????


----------



## gavroche (30 Mar 2022)

Salut.
Grey and dull today so Mrs G enrolled me to help her give the kitchen cupboard's door a new lease of life with a fresh coat of paint. 
Wordle done in 3 today. 
I watched Martin Lewis on Youtube last night and his advice was to take your meter readings tomorrow to avoid being charged at the new extortionate rate starting on April 1st.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> More my type of weather today.....dark, cold and raining .
> Paperwork day today.
> I 'think' breckie will be bacon and egg sarnie. Just trying to decide



We have just decided to have sausage buns in bed - how romantic.

***

What time do you all go to bed? I ask as every day we seem to be the last to get out from under the duvet on this thread! 😁

Our average bed time is somewhere between between midnight and 1pm.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> ??????
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 637710



They look they would be great for incontinence sufferers. 😁


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have wondered about that in the past, but I still reckon it's a cold.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to bed an hour and a half earlier than usual - byeee!


Well, that was an uncomfortable night! I had several goes at sleeping through but failed miserably. I was shivering a lot so I decided to blitz myself with heat. Blankets over my duvet, extra tee shirt on in bed, and CH on continuously! After an hour or two I dozed off. I eventually woke up sweating and thought it must be 11 am. It was only 5:15!

Heating turned down, blanket removed etc. I managed another couple of hours sleep. 

This bug is moving fast... My nose has dried up but I now have a chesty cough, a headache, and aching muscles. 

When I can be bothered to get up I will do the LF test. 

Oh, I was going to have breakfast in bed but I just remembered not to eat/drink before the test...

[I will be very surprised if this is Covid rather than a cold!]


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2022)

We are going to 're do the bathroom. Mr WD will do it himself as getting good trademens is next to impossible. My bathroom is the size of a wardrobe so it won't take long to do. New toilet and sink. New flooring, wall tiling etc and jobs a good one. Hopefully. Famous last words


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> ??????
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 637710




Dam, they look good.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We have just decided to have sausage buns in bed - how romantic.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


Anywhere between 10 and 11.30 usually depending on how bored I am with the telly. I don't sleep well but like to at least rest the body.


Last night was one of my better ones.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> Salut.
> Grey and dull today so Mrs G enrolled me to help her give the kitchen cupboard's door a new lease of life with a fresh coat of paint.
> Wordle done in 3 today.
> I watched Martin Lewis on Youtube last night and his advice was to take your meter readings tomorrow to avoid being charged at the new extortionate rate starting on April 1st.




Same here. I don't want my energy supplier charging me at the new rate if I don't have to.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We have just decided to have sausage buns in bed - how romantic.


Never heard it called that before .
I tend to get up early. Once awake I can't just lie there. Go to bed about 2200.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2022)

Off for a wander to the Co-op. Mainly for milk, but no doubt get some other stuff too. I'll have another cuppa when I get back.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Never heard it called that before .
> I tend to get up early. Once awake I can't just lie there. Go to bed about 2200.



Crikey - that could almost be a thread in itself. What do you call 'it'?

It would probably end up too rude for CC.

Perhaps we should be subversive and see if we could get away with it in this thread? 😜


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey - that could almost be a thread in itself. What do you call 'it'?
> 
> It would probably end up too rude for CC.
> 
> Perhaps we should be subversive and see if we could get away with it in this thread? 😜


Private Eye used to refer to “ discussing Ugandan affairs” when government officials had been playing “ hide the sausage “ 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey - that could almost be a thread in itself. What do you call 'it'?
> 
> It would probably end up too rude for CC.
> 
> Perhaps we should be subversive and see if we could get away with it in this thread? 😜




I have no doubt that some numpty is lurking in the background just waiting to pounce like the other day. They usually are just in case there is something they can complain about


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I am expecting a delivery of a piece of leather today (shut it) no smutty jokes.
> 
> I can make things with it (keep it shut).


That last bit a clue as to what you make?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey - that could almost be a thread in itself. What do you call 'it'?
> 
> It would probably end up too rude for CC.
> 
> Perhaps we should be subversive and see if we could get away with it in this thread? 😜


Nooky ?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> That last bit a clue as to what you make?


Fancy belts to hold bloomers up.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Nooky ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Mar 2022)

Just arriving at Newcastle and there’s sleet falling. 
I’ve already eaten the sandwich I was going to have for lunch. The Zumo train we’re on has “ Customer Service Ambassadors “ instead of train guards 🤔


----------



## numbnuts (30 Mar 2022)

I've been shopping 
Had another visitor last night, took the bait, but never got caught, so now we have a “smart” mouse


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2022)

Breckie was late but just enjoyed bacon and egg on toasted bread** sarnie. 
**Hovis seeded....very nice.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping
> Had another visitor last night, took the bait, but never got caught, so now we have a “smart” mouse


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> That last bit a clue as to what you make?




God no.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Nooky ?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey - that could almost be a thread in itself. What do you call 'it'


A flashback?


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> A flashback?


Rumpy Pumpy.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (30 Mar 2022)

50 miles done at 16.4mph. Not bad in the wind rain and cold. 
Decided my virus wasn't going to stop me, but I'm now an expert at snotting on the move.
No tests, no face nappies.
Not every malady is Omicron!


----------



## Sterlo (30 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey - that could almost be a thread in itself. What do you call 'it'?
> 
> It would probably end up too rude for CC.
> 
> Perhaps we should be subversive and see if we could get away with it in this thread? 😜


I call "it" a distant memory


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2022)

We now has hail here and very very dark skies.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> [I will be very surprised if this is Covid rather than a cold!]





Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Not every malady is Omicron!


But some _are_...! 







Let's hope the vaccines do their thing!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Mar 2022)

We had hail, then thunder and lightning


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (30 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> But some _are_...!
> 
> View attachment 637743
> 
> ...


What is that piece of kit?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> What is that piece of kit?


It is one of those lateral flow tests that you have been avoiding! 

'S' is where you put 4 drops of sample. (A swab rubbed round inside your nostrils is soaked in a liquid to produce that.)

'C' is a control indicator. If that doesn't go red, the test is invalid. It shows that the sample has successfully made its way up past the test line, 'T'.

If both 'C' and 'T' show red lines, that is a valid positive test result.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (30 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It is one of those lateral flow tests that you have been avoiding!
> 
> 'S' is where you put 4 drops of sample. (A swab rubbed round inside your nostrils is soaked in a liquid to produce that.)
> 
> ...


Really? Thank you. I've never seen one, let alone used one.
And I'm still alive!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Really? Thank you. I've never seen one, let alone used one.
> And I'm still alive!


I'm still alive too. If/when that changes maybe someone else will pop on to let you lot know!


----------



## Paulus (30 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just arriving at Newcastle and there’s sleet falling.
> I’ve already eaten the sandwich I was going to have for lunch. The Zumo train we’re on has “ Customer Service Ambassadors “ instead of train guards 🤔


The train drivers on the Lumo services are called customer drivers.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I call "it" a distant memory



And me, but great fun whilst it lasted.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2022)

My bike bits have arrived this afternoon, I've now got to remember how to change a Hollowtec bottom bracket, I've already been on YouTube refreshing my memory, the old one has been going since 2017. Our Yoga teacher gave us a good workout this morning, I'm now on domestic duties, I've already put the vacuum round, cleaning the bog next.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Decided my virus wasn't going to stop me, but I'm now an expert at snotting on the move.



That has put me off my lunchtime 4 Finger Kit Kat.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (30 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That has put me off my lunchtime 4 Finger Kit Kat.


Would you like a video?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> A flashback?





Dave7 said:


> Rumpy Pumpy.





Sterlo said:


> I call "it" a distant memory



We're a bit rough and ready in our house and use the word that is Germanic in origin. 

Interesting little read here:



Spoiler: Contains naughty words - so don't look if you are a child



http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2020/02/where-did-the-f-word-come-from/


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Would you like a video?



No thanks.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Mar 2022)

Spreadsheet finished - took a good couple of hours.

Some nice sexy functions used plus it has a delightful array of carefully co-ordinated cell colours to bring it to life.

Feeling satisfied!

A bit sad eh?


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> The train drivers on the Lumo services are called customer drivers.


Yes, they announced that too👍


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> My bike bits have arrived this afternoon, I've now got to remember how to change a Hollowtec bottom bracket, I've already been on YouTube refreshing my memory, the old one has been going since 2017. Our Yoga teacher gave us a good workout this morning, I'm now on domestic duties, I've already put the vacuum round, cleaning the bog next.



Sorry @dave r , I have to ask, are these comments related?: 



dave r said:


> *And me, but great fun whilst it lasted.*





dave r said:


> My bike bits have arrived this afternoon, I've now got to remember how to change a Hollowtec bottom bracket, *I've already been on YouTube refreshing my memory,* the old one has been going since 2017. *Our Yoga teacher gave us a good workout this morning,* I'm now on domestic duties, I've already put the vacuum round, cleaning the bog next.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Really? Thank you. I've never seen one, let alone used one.
> And I'm still alive!


Me too.…..and I’m one of those weirdos that decided against the vaccine. No Covid or flu vaccine and not even a sniffle for over 2 years. Famous last words!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (30 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too.…..and I’m one of those weirdos that decided against the vaccine. No Covid or flu vaccine and not even a sniffle for over 2 years. Famous last words!


We had the vaccine. It was free, so why not?
But we certainly have not gone overboard with face nappies, hand wringing and keeping 2 m(iles) from anyone else. 
And until Sunday we have had no ailments at all. Now it's payback time and I'm confined to the spare 🛌 
Another 50 miler planned for tomorrow!!!


----------



## rustybolts (30 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Would you like a video?


snot funny


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (30 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> snot funny


First time I read that as
Snot runny. 
But it is🤧🤧🤧


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We're a bit rough and ready in our house and use the word that is Germanic in origin.
> 
> Interesting little read here:
> 
> ...



Very good.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Sorry @dave r , I have to ask, are these comments related?:



Unfortunately not


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2022)

From my Facebook page this afternoon. 

A soldier running furiously came to a fork in the road and sees a nun standing there.

Out of breath he asked, 

"Please Sister, may I hide under your
skirts for a few minutes?" 

"I promise you Sister - I'll explain WHY later."

Somewhat hesitant but also curious the nun agreed to the soldier's strange request. 

Just a moment later two Military Police came running along the street and they stopped and asked the nun,

"Excuse me Sister, but have you seen a soldier running by here?"

The nun replied, 

"Why yes indeed, He went that way just a few moments ago"

After the MP's disappeared from sight along the road the soldier crawled out from under her skirts and said, 

"I can't thank you enough Sister, but you see I don't want to go to war anymore..."

The nun replied, 

"I think I can fully understand your fear."

The soldier added, 

"I hope you don't think me rude or impertinent sister but while was hiding under there I couldn't help but notice that you have a great pair of legs!"

The nun smiled at the soldier and replied, 

"If you had looked a little higher, you would have seen a great pair of balls....I don't want to go to war either."


----------



## pawl (30 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this afternoon.
> 
> A soldier running furiously came to a fork in the road and sees a nun standing there.
> 
> ...






Mrs p enjoyed that I’ll put a like here on her behalf


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Mar 2022)

Drago said:


> I have risen!
> 
> Off to Manchester with the band to the recording studio, so won't be about today.


all the best - understand why you left


----------



## numbnuts (30 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> all the best - understand why you left


https://www.facebook.com/batch22.band


----------



## Chief Broom (30 Mar 2022)

Evening folks  its been a funny old day...its kinda like spring but go for a walk and you get freeze dried  i went along the beach and picked up some sea weed for the compost bin and was glad to get back [and probably getting a rep as the nutter who carries bags of sea weed around]  
Tomatoes are perking up  i hope they appreciate that ive been putting the heating on for them...i shall knit them some little tea cosy hats to wear until winter decides to ****er off 
Cooked myself a curry which involved 8 cloves of garlic so that should be good for the system


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

And they're all tucked up, nice and cosy, trying to get to sleep.
ColinJ will be along to make sure all lights are out, and everyone is where they're supposed to be


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2022)

It is only 22:45!

I will try to get to bed by 02:00-ish again. There isn't much point in going up earlier than that if I end up tossing and turning half the night.

I have enough supplies in the house for a few days so I will just keep myself to myself and stay in. I'll do another test in 5-7 days time. I think that I have 3 or 4 left.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

It is still early, but they'll be getting up just after you've dropped off.


----------



## rustybolts (31 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It is still early, but they'll be getting up just after you've dropped off.


Starting the night shift now


----------



## numbnuts (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Evening folks  its been a funny old day...its kinda like spring but go for a walk and you get freeze dried  i went along the beach and picked up some sea weed for the compost bin and was glad to get back [and probably getting a rep as the nutter who carries bags of sea weed around]
> Tomatoes are perking up  i hope they appreciate that ive been putting the heating on for them...i shall knit them some little tea cosy hats to wear until winter decides to ****er off
> Cooked myself a curry which involved 8 cloves of garlic so that should be good for the system


8 cloves for 1 person
That should be tasty.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2022)

No one up yet....good sense then.
0° here and frost everywhere.
Will pop back later.
BTW.... what was that reference to Drago?? Have I missed something ?


----------



## Paulus (31 Mar 2022)

Morning all, 
After a sunny start to the day, the clouds are building up. It's possible that we might get some sleety showers today. The temperature has dropped quite considerably over night. -1c first thing.
I failed at wordle today
We have both tested negative for Rhona today, the infectious period is only up to 5 days after the first positive test apparently. MrsP has gone back to work, and after today there are no rules about isolating anyway.
Another busy day in paradise beckons..


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2022)

Good morning all, out to lunch later then down the club for the afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (31 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> 8 cloves for 1 person
> That should be tasty.


Keeps the vampires away🦇🦇


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> BTW.... what was that reference to Drago?? Have I missed something ?



I was wondering that as well, thought he'd popped in and I'd missed the post, but I think an old post had been resurrected.


----------



## Paulus (31 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I was wondering that as well, thought he'd popped in and I'd missed the post, but I think an old post had been resurrected.


Indeed, an old post from January.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2022)

Morning. -1 here. A tad chilly. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2022)

Winters returned, I've just nipped out to put the washing out.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Mar 2022)

At least 20C here snuggled under the duvet. 😁

Nothing much planned for the day, if the wind drops we might go for a walk.

The central heating is obviously on and we might even light the fire early pm and hunker down in front of that - we usually light it around 6pm this time of year.

Don't forget to read those meters today. 👍

HAGD all. 🙂


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2022)

Morning all 

Shopping and doggie walking first thing.
Then I've got to wash the van and pack a month's worth of clothes.
On Friday we will be off up the M5 to the Malverns for 3 nights before moving up to the Peak Dustrict for 8 nights. We then move on to Rutland Water for 2 nights on the way for 7 nights in North Norfolk. After that we go down to the Norfolk Broads for 6 nights then wend our way back home, stopping off near Bedford and Bath for 3 nights each.
Back home in the first week of May.
This will be our longest trip so far, around 1100 miles all in, including day trips. Quite looking forward to it.


----------



## The Jogger (31 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I was wondering that as well, thought he'd popped in and I'd missed the post, but I think an old post had been resurrected.


Where's he gone, I missed that period of CC


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2022)

It's the 31st March. I hope everyone without a smart meter takes one last meter reading for their supplier to make sure they don't charge you unduly at the new rates starting tomorrow. Every penny in our pocket instead of theirs is a win in my book.

Someone beat me to it Mr Spokey


----------



## The Jogger (31 Mar 2022)

Morning all, wordle done but that's it, I need to get motivated to get to the gym, then yesterday's town hall stuff got moved to today, so coffee in the plaza later to recover.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2022)

Bollox! It is snowing in Coventry , and I've got a line full of washing out.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Bollox! It is snowing in Coventry , and I've got a line full of washing out.



I did wonder why you was putting it out when it is so cold today.


----------



## pawl (31 Mar 2022)

Snow stopped Sunny 😎 now Don’t you just love are weather.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Mar 2022)

Morning another visitor last night took the bait, but never got caught, something must be wrong with the trap, I'll check it out.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2022)

There are lots of bunnies in the field, all chasing each other around.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> There are lots of bunnies in the field, all chasing each other around.


Happy?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Happy?




I am. It shows that finally Mixamatosis is no longer prevalent around here. Up to now, when the rabbit population increased there was always a sudden crash due to that horrible affliction. It was awful seeing rabbits going round in circles blind and disoriented. 

We had to put them out of their misery. It was awful.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I am. It shows that finally Mixamatosis is no longer prevalent around here. Up to now, when the rabbit population increased there was always a sudden crash due to that horrible affliction. It was awful seeing rabbits going round in circles blind and disoriented.
> 
> We had to put them out of their misery. It was awful.


I was thinking more about the "bunnies".


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2022)

Still no Mo ??...hope all is well.
Been to Aldi. My car goes in the garage which has a remote up and over door. So, it was only when I got out of the car at Aldi I realised just how bitter cold it is.....a shock to the system


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2022)

Good morning folks,
Back home after our Covid extended stay in Edinburgh. Mrs Tenkaykev continues to improve, there's just the faintest of lines on the LFT. Slept really well last night, surprising how a long journey can be so tiring, even though we were sitting down for the majority of the time.
There's a northerly wind blowing so it felt chilly when I put the green bin out. We're planning on going for a walk / jog just to get some fresh air. 
I think there must have been some behind the scenes tweaks to the way my Garmin watch works. I've been really impressed with the " body battery " function which uses heart rate variability and a few other metrics to suggest activity levels for the day. I usually look at it retrospectively and it has been pretty accurate in forecasting periods where I've subsequently felt more tired than usual. A couple of days ago a message popped up on my watch suggesting that I take it easy that day as I had had poor sleep and quite high stress during the night.
Time for some more coffee ☕️
Have a peaceful day folks👍


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> *Still no Mo ??*...hope all is well.
> Been to Aldi. My car goes in the garage which has a remote up and over door. So, it was only when I got out of the car at Aldi I realised just how bitter cold it is.....a shock to the system


Might be trying her sledge out.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Still no Mo ??...hope all is well.
> Been to Aldi. My car goes in the garage which has a remote up and over door. So, it was only when I got out of the car at Aldi I realised just how bitter cold it is.....a shock to the system


Sorry, thought I had posted first thing but I hadn't 

I was up and out the door before 7 for a 6.8 mile walk. Cold but lovely so enjoyed it apart from the sore back which isn't for shifting. Just got my new supplement delivered just now so I've already popped the first 2. You never know, they might help.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Back home after our Covid extended stay in Edinburgh. Mrs Tenkaykev continues to improve, there's just the faintest of lines on the LFT. Slept really well last night, surprising how a long journey can be so tiring, even though we were sitting down for the majority of the time.
> There's a northerly wind blowing so it felt chilly when I put the green bin out. We're planning on going for a walk / jog just to get some fresh air.
> I think there must have been some behind the scenes tweaks to the way my Garmin watch works. I've been really impressed with the " body battery " function which uses heart rate variability and a few other metrics to suggest activity levels for the day. I usually look at it retrospectively and it has been pretty accurate in forecasting periods where I've subsequently felt more tired than usual. A couple of days ago a message popped up on my watch suggesting that I take it easy that day as I had had poor sleep and quite high stress during the night.
> ...


I enjoy all the stats. I didn't quite get a total recharge last night, but not too bad.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> I was thinking more about the "bunnies".




Well the bunnies will be happy of course because they are alive


----------



## numbnuts (31 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well the bunnies will be happy of course because they are alive


Can I swop your bunnies for a mouse, I'll throw in the traps as well


----------



## rustybolts (31 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning another visitor last night took the bait, but never got caught, something must be wrong with the trap, I'll check it out.


Ask Mo for a loan of Molly, she would solve your problem


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Can I swop your bunnies for a mouse, I'll throw in the traps as well




No thanks we have our own nice (outside 99.9 percent of the time) and traps. I will keep the bunnies thank you


----------



## numbnuts (31 Mar 2022)

It's freezing out 5c, but with the wind it feels colder


----------



## rustybolts (31 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's freezing out 5c, but with the wind it feels colder


same over here , beautiful blue sky but extremely cold outdoors , even the daffodils are shivering. thought i was finished with the wood burning stove fire till autumn but maybe not. the little dog is sitting inside the front room in a little ray of sunlight. my metatarsal fracture feels ok now and i can walk well on it , trying to work up the nerve to try a cycle , its been 8 months since i was on a bike and its really depressing me to look at the bike just leaning there gathering dust


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2022)

Caravan washed - it's blimmin' cold out there. 
Everything checked and double checked (almost certainly forgotten something).
Clothes all packed.
Going to hitch the car up after lunch and check all of the lights. I'll leave it hitched up overnight, so we can make a quick getaway tomorrow morning. 
Having a spot of lunch now. Phew! It's hard work this caravanning lark - I'll be glad of a holiday!


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Mar 2022)

A three kilometres walk / gentle jog with Mrs Tenkaykev. She’s feeling a bit “ wobbly “ so taking it easy for the rest of the day. I felt a twinge in my lower calf so need to take it easy too. 
Enjoying a bowl of soup with a cheese and chutney sandwich “ Gheetas premium mango chutney “ is excellent 👍


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Mar 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> “ Gheetas premium mango chutney “ is excellent 👍



No H in it but it is the absolute dogs nards - knocks Sharwoods and Pateks straight out of the ballpark.

Always got a jar in the fridge. Yum!


----------



## pawl (31 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> There are lots of bunnies in the field, all chasing each other around.





Randy Welsh bunnies


----------



## Paulus (31 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's freezing out 5c, but with the wind it feels colder


It's nice and sunny here at the moment. Quite windy and cold, but the earlier snow flurries and sleet have gone.
A lot of the trees out in the street did have blossom on them after last weeks warm weather, but this has all dropped on the ground now.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's freezing out 5c, but with the wind it feels colder


Any of this down there?


----------



## numbnuts (31 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any of this down there?
> View attachment 637890


No the sun came out and now it's 14c


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2022)

We had a flurry or 2 of snow. Now the sun is shining again.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2022)

Still only 7 degrees here with a cold north-easterly. Not sure about another walk. It won’t be far if I do.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (31 Mar 2022)

Snapped my chain today.
Pulling away from a junction, changing up and the power link just disappeared.
That's a first for me.
No prior warning or misbehaviour.
Obviously too much power.
Three guys stopped to help, but not one of them had a spare power link. Good job I always carry one.


----------



## gavroche (31 Mar 2022)

Just had an email from Postcode lottery to tell me I just won £10 to be paid into my account in the next 28 days.
Not life changing but better than nothing.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Mar 2022)

It's snowing


----------



## numbnuts (31 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's snowing


No it ain't, it stopped


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> No it ain't, it stopped


Snowing here, again!


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2022)

What is this 'snow' everyone is on about?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2022)

I read in the Metro today that an irritated theatregoer complained to the manager of a theatre in York and demanded their money back because the cast had Yorkshire accents! 

The play was _As You Like It_, which clearly the person in question did _NOT_!


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> What is this 'snow' everyone is on about?


Well in its natural form, of flakes, it falls from the sky. No longer deep and crisp and even, but from the sky nonetheless.

I believe there's a powder form available, for personal use.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2022)

Spent 27 minutes trying to sign into my bulb Account to submit a reading. Finally signed In, input the reading onlyto be told there is an error and I can't submit it. Try again in 24 hours. Total b******s


----------



## Paulus (31 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Spent 27 minutes trying to sign into my bulb Account to submit a reading. Finally signed In, input the reading onlyto be told there is an error and I can't submit it. Try again in 24 hours. Total b******s


I managed to get through first time to Bulb this afternoon .


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Spent 27 minutes trying to sign into my bulb Account to submit a reading. Finally signed In, input the reading onlyto be told there is an error and I can't submit it. Try again in 24 hours. Total b******s


Reports of most of the power companies websites crashing under the strain of everyone trying to submit readings.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Mar 2022)

Paulus said:


> I managed to get through first time to Bulb this afternoon .


I can't get through to Shell Energy.....it just says "try again".


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2022)

It's snowing here now. Quite heavily as well


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2022)

Good Evening from a bright but occasional snow showers Lancashire. I hope you are all well? I haven't read every post but did look at the ones which quoted me, got a like etc. Thank you. Today I had nothing which needed doing and decided to go for a ride. This is what I was after, why I buggered off for a while, I needed to get the desire and motivation to cycle back................................................I managed half a mile. 

Is that it I hear you ask? Yep. About three weeks ago I shelled out £730 to strip down my Cervelo, replace everything which was nackered, inner and outer cables, bearings etc, new oval chain rings and Ultegra upgrade. Second time out. Reached the top of the road and she's creaking, clicking, clanking and the chain was slipping on the cassette. On top of this the first time I got her out the tyres were almost deflated, after two visits to my LBS it was discovered the valves hadn't been fitted correctly. Fixed that but I haven't tried to ride her till today.

Loaded up both barrels, took the bike down, explained I expected it back 100% ready, smooth as silk, silent and if it wasn't I wouldn't be going back again.

The VERY important thing is I have my mojo back. I am ready to rock 'n' roll.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2022)

..........and would you like the British Gas rant? What a shower of shite that company is. I've been discussing aspects of our account and why I only get a bill every six months. It's complicated but sorted.....................................then today BG cancelled my direct debit  Clearly I'm getting all my energy for free.

Apparently Martin Lewis has broken the internet....................................


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good Evening from a bright but occasional snow showers Lancashire. I hope you are all well? I haven't read every post but did look at the ones which quoted me, got a like etc. Thank you. Today I had nothing which needed doing and decided to go for a ride. This is what I was after, why I buggered off for a while, I needed to get the desire and motivation to cycle back................................................I managed half a mile.
> 
> Is that it I hear you ask? Yep. About three weeks ago I shelled out £730 to strip down my Cervelo, replace everything which was nackered, inner and outer cables, bearings etc, new oval chain rings and Ultegra upgrade. Second time out. Reached the top of the road and she's creaking, clicking, clanking and the chain was slipping on the cassette. On top of this the first time I got her out the tyres were almost deflated, after two visits to my LBS it was discovered the valves hadn't been fitted correctly. Fixed that but I haven't tried to ride her till today.
> 
> ...



I thought you had gone for a while thinking that would be a few months not a few days. 😅


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2022)

Rubbish telly as usual. Looks like it will be a Vera repeat at 8 for me. I might catch up on Horizon which clashes at 9 as it’s Michael Mosely discussing insomnia. Might be interesting for some on here.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Mar 2022)

Does anyone remember FHM's Out of the Mouth of Babes feature each month? Wives and gf's saying dumb things.

I know, I know but they were different times! 👍

Anyway today Mrs SD, who is properly smart, says "that cloud looks like Mt Everest with all the smoke coming off the top".

Clearly confusing Everest with Krakatoa. 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I thought you had gone for a while thinking that would be a few months not a few days. 😅


He just loves us too much to stay away!


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Spent 27 minutes trying to sign into my bulb Account to submit a reading. Finally signed In, input the reading onlyto be told there is an error and I can't submit it. Try again in 24 hours. Total b******s


E-mail their customers services with the readings, pointing out that it's the only way you have of getting the readings to them due to their site not working.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Mar 2022)

Welcome back @PaulSB. Two rants in two posts... you have clearly been missing us


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Does anyone remember FHM's Out of the Mouth of Babes feature each month? Wives and gf's saying dumb things.
> 
> I know, I know but they were different times! 👍
> 
> ...


August 1883*, you're older than you've been letting on.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> August 1883*, you're older than you've been letting on.



1883?


----------



## pawl (31 Mar 2022)

Sad to her of death of Simon Cole aged 55 ten days after his retirement as Chief Of Leicestershire Constabulary

He was highly respected by his force members and the diverse community Leicestershire 
RIP


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 1883?


Krakatoa going pop, big style.

The Time Tunnel was handy.


----------



## pawl (31 Mar 2022)

Re the comments on here problems with getting through to there suppliers Doesn’t having a smart meter mean your readings are Up to date


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> August 1883*, you're older than you've been letting on.


That was when my paternal grandmother was born. She lived to be 93, dying in 1977.
I sometimes wonder at the vast changes she saw in her lifetime.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I thought you had gone for a while thinking that would be a few months not a few days. 😅


I could well have been Spokey. I have been struggling mentally for weeks much of it connected with disappointment in myself for being really crap on the bike. I knew I had to get away, how long was simply a question of how long would it be before I WANTED to ride a bike, it could have been weeks. Daft to beat myself up but I do.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I could well have been Spokey. I have been struggling mentally for weeks much of it connected with disappointment in myself for being really crap on the bike. I knew I had to get away, how long was simply a question of how long would it be before I WANTED to ride a bike, it could have been weeks. Daft to beat myself up but I do.


You can borrow my back and legs and really feel crap if you like, then you’ll appreciate what you’ve got!


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2022)

pawl said:


> Re the comments on here problems with getting through to there suppliers Doesn’t having a smart meter mean your readings are Up to date


We had smart meters installed last August. They have never worked.  It's a problem whereby the local geography seems to hinder the communications network, several local villages have the same issue. The scandal is the energy companies continue to pay for these to be installed when it's known they won't work.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

Dirk said:


> That was when my paternal grandmother was born. She lived to be 93, dying in 1977.
> I sometimes wonder at the vast changes she saw in her lifetime.


Mine saw the formation of a new country, twice. Civil wars and father fighting son.


----------



## pawl (31 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We had smart meters installed last August. They have never worked.  It's a problem whereby the local geography seems to hinder the communications network, several local villages have the same issue. The scandal is the energy companies continue to pay for these to be installed when it's known they won't work.




In this neck of the woods there doesn’t appear to be any problems


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I could well have been Spokey. I have been struggling mentally for weeks much of it connected with disappointment in myself for being really crap on the bike. I knew I had to get away, how long was simply a question of how long would it be before I WANTED to ride a bike, it could have been weeks. Daft to beat myself up but I do.


It's good that you are back and raring to go, but your original post was a bit worrying...

The fact is that '_crap_' cyclist that you think you are, you could probably outride most of us in this thread, and probably 4/5 of the people on the forum! That tells me that your real crapness factor is low but your thinking about cycling may not be quite right.

Coincidentally, Katie Kookaburra posted this video yesterday which addresses the subject...


----------



## PaulSB (31 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It's good that you are back and raring to go, but your original post was a bit worrying...
> 
> The fact is that '_crap_' cyclist that you think you are, you could probably outride most of us in this thread, and probably 4/5 of the people on the forum! That tells me that your real crapness factor is low but your thinking about cycling may not be quite right.
> 
> Coincidentally, Katie Kookaburra posted this video yesterday which addresses the subject...



Ah, the lovely Katie. I mean that, she comes over as a genuinely nice young woman who I hope to meet one day. We follow her a lot and I did watch this earlier in the week agreeing with much of what she says.

I understand what you're suggesting about my thinking. I have thought quite seriously about changing my style altogether and just pootling around the Ribble Valley but I'm not ready for that yet.

I ride regularly with 3-4 other pensioners every week and we do all genuinely appreciate cycling for what it is. We're happiest when we gravel ride, all day, picnic, cafe etc. but three of us have an undeniable competitive streak, not with each other but against ourselves. It's very difficult to explain, I can't really.

I'm at my happiest solo bike touring but sadly those days are gone.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Mar 2022)

Hoorah. I managed to get my meter readings done.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It's good that you are back and raring to go, but your original post was a bit worrying...
> 
> The fact is that '_crap_' cyclist that you think you are, you could probably outride most of us in this thread, and probably 4/5 of the people on the forum! That tells me that your real crapness factor is low but your thinking about cycling may not be quite right.
> 
> Coincidentally, Katie Kookaburra posted this video yesterday which addresses the subject...



I enjoyed that and it kind of sums up the way I am starting to feel these days. Acceptance of my limitations and trying to take it as easy as the body needs and enjoy it.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Hoorah. I managed to get my meter readings done.



And me, straight through to OVO and done in a minute or two.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Hoorah. I managed to get my meter readings done.


You can go to sleep with that feeling of a job well done tonight!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I enjoyed that and it kind of sums up the way I am starting to feel these days. Acceptance of my limitations and trying to take it as easy as the body needs and enjoy it.


She makes loads of videos. I have watched quite a few but only discovered her a month or two back so there are many that I haven't watched yet.

I had assumed that she was one of those naturally slim, sporty, always active people (like yourself? ) but watched one of her videos which amazed me. I'll see if I can find it...

Here it is:


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I enjoyed that and it kind of sums up the way I am starting to feel these days. Acceptance of my limitations and trying to take it as easy as the body needs and enjoy it.



If you're pushing yourself hard every ride eventually you're likely to end up feeling fed up with it, it happened to me, I was doing club rides every other Sunday, spending my Sunday mornings sat in the pack flat out following a wheel, fun at first, but after a few years I started to think "why am I doing this, surly theres more than this" I dropped down to a slower more relaxed group and after a while I stopped doing the group rides altogether and started riding solo, I was doing the spring reliability rides and I stopped those as well but did the occasional Audax and some charity rides, now I just pootle round when I get time and just try and maintain some fitness. Interesting comment from a friend of mine who was a very good time trialist, after he stopped he said to me at a cafe stop "I've got nothing to prove anymore theres no point in continuing".


----------



## rustybolts (31 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> She makes loads of videos. I have watched quite a few but only discovered her a month or two back so there are many that I haven't watched yet.
> 
> I had assumed that she was one of those naturally slim, sporty, always active people (like yourself? ) but watched one of her videos which amazed me. I'll see if I can find it...
> 
> Here it is:



Have been watching her videos for years , very genuine and nice person , she had a rough crash a while ago , badly blacked eye etc but it could have been much worse.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Have been watching her videos for years , very genuine and nice person , she had a rough crash a while ago , badly blacked eye etc but it could have been much worse.


Yes - IIRC, the rider in front of her came off after hitting a pothole and she crashed into him.


----------



## Paulus (1 Apr 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It looks like being a sunny but cool day.
All the usual stuff to do, so another busy day in paradise


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2022)

Good morning people, shopping Friday rolls round again, its very cold and frosty, the car will need de icing before I go out.


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  bit brighter here this morning. Ive been selecting a few climbing plants online and trying to order some without breaking the bank! Trouble is many companys lure you in with a rose for £12 then after typing in address and arriving at check out the price goes up to £35 or more  Think i'll try and cadge a lift to a local nursery


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Hitching up in a couple of hours and heading up the M5 to Worcestershire for the start of our grand tour.
Fish & Chips at Upton upon Severn and a pint in the Three Kings is the order of the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2022)

Morning. I’ve had a long lie  The bed was just so cosy and it’s not cosy outside!  Sun is out now though and coffee is finished so I am off for a wander.


----------



## mikeIow (1 Apr 2022)

Coming to the end of a fortnight of skiing….yesterday was low visibility, but we went out for a couple of hours, & I managed the (S) jumps….we only started skiing in our 40s, so have too much fear (no black runs for us!), but it is always lovely being on the mountains. 
First 10 days were blue skies 😎


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2022)

Morning. -2 here with a smattering of snow. It's cold.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2022)

'Twas another dark, cold start to the day and the garden is covered in frost.
Still battling with bl**dy paperwork.. especially from DWP...... They must only employ idiots.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2022)

Definitely given up on Wordle - another answer with so many options that 'worked' it was just a game of chance and thus boring. 

Removed it from my phone to avoid future temptation. 

Looks cold and windy out there - gonna Kindle in bed untill at least 10am and see how the rest of the day goes from then onwards. 

HAGD all. 🙂


----------



## numbnuts (1 Apr 2022)

Morning


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2022)

Back from a cold but lovely walk. Just the riverside trail this morning and picked up some milk and cat food in the supermarket on the way home. Nearly finished my porridge. Back on to the golden syrup one as I find I need a bit of sweetness to really enjoy my porridge.

I will watch the other video Colin linked to earlier now.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> *If you're pushing yourself hard every ride eventually you're likely to end up feeling fed up with it, it happened to me,* I was doing club rides every other Sunday, spending my Sunday mornings sat in the pack flat out following a wheel, fun at first, but after a few years I started to think "why am I doing this, surly theres more than this" I dropped down to a slower more relaxed group and after a while I stopped doing the group rides altogether and started riding solo, I was doing the spring reliability rides and I stopped those as well but did the occasional Audax and some charity rides, now I just pootle round when I get time and just try and maintain some fitness. Interesting comment from a friend of mine who was a very good time trialist, after he stopped he said to me at a cafe stop "I've got nothing to prove anymore theres no point in continuing".


This is exactly what has happened to me this year. I decided to ride my Kinesis winter/gravel bike on road January to March 31st and to stay in the small ring. Fine in principle but in reality it left me frequently dropped, dispirited and fed up. Think I've got over that and if I ever get my Cervelo back I'll find out!


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Definitely given up on Wordle - another answer with so many options that 'worked' it was just a game of chance and thus boring.
> 
> Removed it from my phone to avoid future temptation.
> 
> ...



I haven't looked at it yet, yesterdays Quordle I got down to one word left, one go left and two possible words, I guessed it right and got a rare four out of four.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2022)

Enjoyed that. I really need her as my personal mentor!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2022)

Good morning from a bright and frosty Lancashire morning. I'll head up to the allotment shortly to clean the asparagus bed and probably sow some more brassicas. I had already sown these but I've kept them in the house 48 hours too long and they're now rather thin and spindly.

Mentioning Katie Kookaburra again, she's based in my general area. I've followed her for a long time and think she's very level-headed offering a lot of good advice while passing on her experiences to people. To my mind she talks about the cycling many of us enjoy. Every now and again she rides a relatively local road we don't know and we file these away for future use - usually it's a climb followed by a great ride across the tops, which is the joy of climbing.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2022)

I was out to do the supermarket run by eight, back by nine, I'll be out later to go to Coventry market.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2022)

I Got the wordle in four.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It's good that you are back and raring to go, but your original post was a bit worrying...
> 
> The fact is that '_crap_' cyclist that you think you are, you could probably outride most of us in this thread, and probably 4/5 of the people on the forum! That tells me that your real crapness factor is low but your thinking about cycling may not be quite right.
> 
> Coincidentally, Katie Kookaburra posted this video yesterday which addresses the subject...






PaulSB said:


> Ah, the lovely Katie. I mean that, she comes over as a genuinely nice young woman who I hope to meet one day. We follow her a lot and I did watch this earlier in the week agreeing with much of what she says.
> 
> I understand what you're suggesting about my thinking. I have thought quite seriously about changing my style altogether and just pootling around the Ribble Valley but I'm not ready for that yet.
> 
> ...





Mo1959 said:


> I enjoyed that and it kind of sums up the way I am starting to feel these days. Acceptance of my limitations and trying to take it as easy as the body needs and enjoy it.



Good video and I can relate to much of what she said.

Mid-60's now, and whilst ambition had not entirely faded, I starting asking that 'why am I pushing myself' question when I was around 60.

Why push harder in the gym? I'm never going to look like the trim 6-packed person I was in my 20's.

Why carry on with hard technical scrambling routes in the mountains? I had done all I ever wanted to do and with motor skills declining the risk factor was increasing.

Why worry if I only average 12-13 mph on my bike? My 18-20 mph days were long gone.

And does it really matter if I don't ever do a 20+ miles & in excess of 10000' of ascent/descent on a mountain hike?

My answers were that none of it matters at all.

My best 'everything' was behind me re the above and I decided to chill.

I no longer keep meticulous records of my physical fitness activities and just enjoy them for what they are and appreciate that I am able to do them at my age.

***

On top of that, whilst I accept that keeping fit is important, I would not want to be obsessive about physical activities in retirement.

Retirement to me is all about relaxing, chilling and having fun with my girl.

I had enough of pushing myself during my corporate career - all that striving for promotion, more money, better cars etc. It got us to where we wanted to be now but it was utterly exhausting at the time.

So, we just want to kick back and enjoy the time we have left and that, for me, includes shedding the shackles of 'pushing on' and challenging myself.

I accept that we are all different and each to their own etc. 👍🙂


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2022)

Great post @SpokeyDokey


----------



## gavroche (1 Apr 2022)

Salut tout le monde. 
The sun is out today but still a bit nippy. We took Molly and two of her brothers to Angel Bay , put some fuel in the car and now ready to go to our daughter's near Stoke on Trent as they have a get away week end in Bristol from tomorrow till Sunday night. I will be staying at her house with her boyfriend till they come back. 
When I bought some petrol earlier, I noticed that nobody was wearing a mask, only me, why? Covid has not gone away and is still very present.
I can only assume that people don't seem to have any common sense . Shame.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Apr 2022)

We have just had 2 Nuthatches on the peanuts.
Not sure what is happening but we recently had our 1st Goldfinch in years and now the 1st Nuthatches for years.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2022)

Lol!

During a party at the end of some international naval war games a Russian, an American, and a British admiral were having a drink on an American aircraft carrier. 

They were talking about the bravery of their sailors.

The Russian said, 

“I will demonstrate the bravery of our sailors.”

He calls a sailor over and says, 

“Jump off the ship. Swim under it and climb back up.”

The sailor promptly salutes and jumps off the flight deck, swims under the ship, climbs up the davits and stands in front of the admiral and salutes.

The Russian says, 

“That, gentlemen, is courage."

The American says, 

“That's nothing.”

He calls over a PO and says, 

“I want you to jump off the bows. Swim under the ship to the stern and then return."

The PO salutes, jumps off the bow, swims to the stern, and climbs back up to stand in front of the admiral and salutes.

The American says, 

“That, gentlemen, is courage."

The British admiral says, 

“That's nothing. Sailor, come here."

The matelot comes to attention and salutes.

The admiral says, 

“Sailor, I want you to climb the highest mast on the carrier, jump off, swim under the boat from bow to stern and then from beam to beam then climb up the mast and do it again."

The matelot looks at the admiral and says, 

“You can p!ss right off, sir!”

The admiral turns to the other two and says, 

“And that, gentlemen, is REAL courage."


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We have just had 2 Nuthatches on the peanuts.
> Not sure what is happening but we recently had our 1st Goldfinch in years and now the 1st Nuthatches for years.




We get lots of nuthatches here. First little birds they are

We get goldfinches as well


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2022)

12boy said:


> Kept thinking how much that road would be when covered in ice


I think that one would have to be gritted otherwise it would be very iffy. 

There are some more remote north-facing roads on the hills above which get covered in black ice. One is particularly bad. 







It climbs steeply up the hillside to the top left of the picture. In the winter the sun never rises high enough to clear the surrounding hills. 

I risked a winter ride round there once and found that climb unrideable due to ice. I had to walk my bike up on the grass verge. 

When I got to the top I was about to remount and head for home when I spotted a car speeding towards me... I dropped the bike, stood in the middle of the road and waved frantically. The car screeched to a halt and I saw a young couple in the front seats. The man jumped out and very aggressively asked me WTF I was playing at. I replied that I thought that he probably did NOT want his car to slide off a river of black ice at 40 mph and tumble 200 ft down the hillside into the valley below! He gulped, apologised, and got back into his car...



Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I’ve had a long lie  The bed was just so cosy and it’s not cosy outside!  Sun is out now though and coffee is finished so I am off for a wander.


No, THIS is a long lie in! I am letting my body do its own thing while I get over the virus, and that resulted in 8 hours sleep! 

I watched that insomnia programme last night and it reminded me how unhealthy my normal sleep pattern is. I will have another try to sort it out. 



Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed that. I really need her as my personal mentor!


There are lots to watch when you can't find anything you like on TV! 



PaulSB said:


> Mentioning Katie Kookaburra again, she's based in my general area. I've followed her for a long time and think she's very level-headed offering a lot of good advice while passing on her experiences to people. To my mind she talks about the cycling many of us enjoy. *Every now and again she rides a relatively local road we don't know and we file these away for future use - usually it's a climb followed by a great ride across the tops, which is the joy of climbing.*


She loves the Ashworth valley climb on the western fringes of Rochdale. My local cycling pal Littgull also vouches for it. We had planned to ride up there a couple of years ago but Covid scuppered it. 

Time to get up!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2022)

We have a local population of 30-40 Jackdaws, about 10-15 stay all year round the others come back every spring. Very handsome birds but noisy.

Each spring after the first grass cut the dead moss is exposed on the lawn. A couple of days later the Jackdaws descend on the lawn and start pulling out the dead moss. I can only imagine it's to line their nests. There were five at the same time yesterday.

We've had gold finches and bull finches in the garden for the first time in years.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I think that one would have to be gritted otherwise it would be very iffy.
> 
> There are some more remote north-facing roads on the hills above which get covered in black ice. One is particularly bad.
> 
> ...



Top lie in! Every credit to you. 

Hope the virus is gone soon.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We have a local population of 30-40 Jackdaws, about 10-15 stay all year round the others come back every spring. Very handsome birds but noisy.
> 
> Each spring after the first grass cut the dead moss is exposed on the lawn. A couple of days later the Jackdaws descend on the lawn and start pulling out the dead moss. I can only imagine it's to line their nests. There were five at the same time yesterday.
> 
> We've had gold finches and bull finches in the garden for the first time in years.



We have around 20 or so Jackdaws about 25m from the house and they have roosted there for some years now - great to watch the fledglings in May (ish).

Clever birds but nasty buggers to lambs and other wildlife.

They are pretty fearless too - we watched transfixed a few years back watching around half a dozen mobbing a buzzard; a real aerial duel at quite a high altitude


----------



## pawl (1 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> If you're pushing yourself hard every ride eventually you're likely to end up feeling fed up with it, it happened to me, I was doing club rides every other Sunday, spending my Sunday mornings sat in the pack flat out following a wheel, fun at first, but after a few years I started to think "why am I doing this, surly theres more than this" I dropped down to a slower more relaxed group and after a while I stopped doing the group rides altogether and started riding solo, I was doing the spring reliability rides and I stopped those as well but did the occasional Audax and some charity rides, now I just pootle round when I get time and just try and maintain some fitness. Interesting comment from a friend of mine who was a very good time trialist, after he stopped he said to me at a cafe stop "I've got nothing to prove anymore theres no point in continuing".







That sounds really sensible Two years ago I looked at one of the local clubs They had two rides a fast group and a social group The rides went to the same cafe every week and had returned at around 1 P M


I do try to get out three or four times a week .I don’t achieve that I don’t beat myself up about it
I will admit to having a go occasionally to having a go at some Strava segments .Since I’m well over 75 it’s recorded in the over seventy group it’s just a bit of fun for me I don’t bother unless that segment is a tailwind section Naughty me

When I was 40 I joined the VTA .Gave up time trials when things began to get pricey Funny helmets ,dedicated TT bikes.I no longer bother with cycling magazines They have become to race Sportiieve 
based All this Vo 2 max Output in watts all goes above my ageing head 

Like you I ride to keep a reasonable level of fitness and enjoyment consistent with my ageing legs


----------



## GM (1 Apr 2022)

G'day y'all...Another busy morning, lunch finished and now it's walkies time. Bright sunshine at the moment but a sleet shower is looking ominous.

Just made it with Wordle too many options.

It's Son's birthday today so a little celebration later, Belgium beer might be on the menu 

Enjoy the rest of your day folks!


----------



## pawl (1 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good video and I can relate to much of what she said.
> 
> Mid-60's now, and whilst ambition had not entirely faded, I starting asking that 'why am I pushing myself' question when I was around 60.
> 
> ...




You me and Dave r seem to have the same approach to continuing to enjoy cycling in later life


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2022)

Another one from my Facebook page this afternoon, an oldy but one I like.


----------



## 12boy (1 Apr 2022)

Finally got some precip, first rain then a skiff of snow. Praps a bit more this morning.
My neighbor suggested I try "Niko Niko running" while waiting for a green light on biking from my doc. I used to run many years ago but whenever I start it up my aches and pains make me quit before I get conditioned to the point I enjoy it. This low speed, low impact style of running on the balls of the feet may just work. I will give it a try later when l get some mail up to the mailbox. I have recently read that moderate cardio exercises are better than resistance training to burn off blub. That may be true but maintaining muscle mass and strength, particularly upper body and core, are also important.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2022)

Another 4.5 mile gentle wander done. View of the town from half way round.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Another one from my Facebook page this afternoon, an oldy but one I like.
> 
> 
> View attachment 638082


That is uncomfortably true!

I went for a gentle (socially-distanced!) stroll a couple of hours ago to get my Metro and saw a young woman walk out of an alleyway while texting on her phone. She was oblivious to 2 women who were walking side by side chatting and crossing her path at 90 degrees. They both had to stop dead so she didn't walk into them and she then crossed about a foot in front of them without even noticing that they were there. I made eye contact with them and the 3 of us slowly rolled our eyes and shook our heads in unison...


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2022)

A productive afternoon on the allotment which is now ready for the season. I'll sow those extra brassicas tomorrow.

I've surveyed my wood store. 🥺 I reckon what we have split will last the month. The logs I have stacked for splitting will not be enough for next winter. I now need to find a 🌳 or perhaps two 🌳 🌳

The million £ premium bond person has not visited........again


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2022)

The Eagle has landed.
Arrived on site around 13.30 hrs.
WiFi very scetchy and phone signal up and down.
Pleasant views of the Malverns from the van.
We're the only ones on site - suits us down to the ground. 
Can't upload pictures at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2022)

I have been told to grow up.........

Mrs P popped round to a neighbour's to borrow some Blu Tac. What she returned with is white.......all I did was state the bleedin' obvious.......

Anyway it's Friday, G&T time, quiz night in an hour and I have put on my favourite shirt, as one does. I'm now going to peruse the RLE route.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I have been told to grow up.........
> 
> Mrs P popped round to a neighbour's to borrow some Blu Tac. What she returned with is white.......all I did was state the bleedin' obvious.......


That's what my then girlfriend said when her daughter told her how embarrassed she had been when I complained to the checkout woman at Hebden Bridge Co-op that she had charged me for the _free _range eggs...


----------



## Paulus (1 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A productive afternoon on the allotment which is now ready for the season. I'll sow those extra brassicas tomorrow.
> 
> I've surveyed my wood store. 🥺 I reckon what we have split will last the month. The logs I have stacked for splitting will not be enough for next winter. I now need to find a 🌳 or perhaps two 🌳 🌳
> 
> The million £ premium bond person has not visited........again


Nor here, yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I have been told to grow up.........
> 
> Mrs P popped round to a neighbour's to borrow some Blu Tac. What she returned with is white.......all I did was state the bleedin' obvious.......
> 
> Anyway it's Friday, G&T time, quiz night in an hour and I have put on my favourite shirt, as one does. I'm now going to peruse the RLE route.




I was given a nice Gin from 2 of my grandsons. It's quite nice.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Apr 2022)

I've just pressed all the 👍like buttons  
must find something to do for tomorrow


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Apr 2022)

Tortoises are emerging from hibernation😎


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just pressed all the 👍like buttons
> must find something to do for tomorrow


I'll post again later for you....


----------



## Paulus (1 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 638126
> 
> Tortoises are emerging from hibernation😎


I hope they're well protected for the next couple of nights.


----------



## Chief Broom (1 Apr 2022)

Evening folks  another in limbo day...its not winter, not spring, feels like ive been frozen framed  managed to paint the kitchen, it was bright yellow and OTT so mellowed it down with Crown 'sunrise', still yellow but not like sucking on a lemon  Went along the beach for a walk and to pick up some sea weed and it was all gone  a zillion tons of the stuff just taken by the tide ah well still enough to fill my bag.


----------



## GM (1 Apr 2022)

Talking of gin....That was my new year's resolution to get a different brand every month.
So..
January..




February..



March..



Thinking of trying Aviation Gin next.🍸


----------



## 12boy (1 Apr 2022)

Well I tried my Niko Niko and got a knot (spasm? Frog?) In my calf. So that attempt failed. Maybe it will get better by manana and I will endeavor to persevere. Many a slip twixt cup and lip, eh?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2022)

GM said:


> Talking of gin....That was my new year's resolution to get a different brand every month.
> So..
> January..
> View attachment 638138
> ...




I had Aviation Gin at Christmas. It's a nice clean taste. I can recommend it.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2022)

In case you missed it over in the April Fools thread... _*WHAT A FOOL*_!


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2022)

GM said:


> Talking of gin....That was my new year's resolution to get a different brand every month.
> So..
> January..
> View attachment 638138
> ...


Cuckoo gin is what you need. Brewed just up the road from us.

It is genuinely good.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2022)

@numbnuts this one is for you


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I had Aviation Gin at Christmas. It's a nice clean taste. I can recommend it.


Thought you didn't drink?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2022)

I seem to have started shopping like a more normal person now that I have my pension! 

I ordered some new control knobs for my gas hob (after breaking one by dropping a tin of beans on it!). I chose the first set that looked suitable - £8.85. I have just been back on Amazon and saw an identical set pop up for £7.45. They may even be available for less than that if I carried on looking.

That would have peed me off no end when money was terribly tight, but now I feel that life is too short to spend searching for the absolute cheapest bargain. Affordable and fair is cheap enough.

I also ordered a new smoke detector. The old one wasn't working properly and before that had sometimes gone off due to cooking smells. The new one is supposed to work off smoke rather than fumes so as long as I don't actually burn something there should not be any false alarms. We'll see.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I seem to have started shopping like a more normal person now that I have my pension!
> 
> I ordered some new control knobs for my gas hob (after breaking one by dropping a tin of beans on it!). I chose the first set that looked suitable - £8.85. I have just been back on Amazon and saw an identical set pop up for £7.45. They may even be available for less than that if I carried on looking.
> 
> ...


Did you ever take a vacuum cleaner to the smoke detector that kept going off?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you ever take a vacuum cleaner to the smoke detector that kept going off?


I did not, but that sounds like a good idea. I'll do that with the new one!

The false alarms always bugged me anyway so I don't mind buying the new one.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I did not, but that sounds like a good idea. I'll do that with the new one!
> 
> The false alarms always bugged me anyway so I don't mind buying the new one.


New one should require it about twice a year, no more.

Even upside down they attract a fair amount of dust. Which can cause them to go off.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> New one should require it about twice a year, no more.
> 
> Even upside down they attract a fair amount of dust. Which can cause them to go off.


I have written a reminder in my diary to do it on Oct 1st!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2022)

Morning. Bit overcast and chilly and feeling a bit unmotivated. I had thought about an early mountain bike bimble but the mojo isn’t around so I suppose it will be another walk.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks,
Freezing cold this morning, will wait for it to warm up a bit before venturing out. Mrs Tenkaykev cooked some proper hand cut chips in the new Air Fryer yesterday, they were excellent. 
Coffee is brewing, Wordle in two ( lucky first word which ruled out a load of possibilities) 
Have a peaceful day folks.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2022)

Good morning world. Fairly harmless looking weather outside. We came third in last night's quiz, this sounds good but..........the last round was a wipe out round and we wiped out dropping us from winners to third.

25 big sprinkles this month. 

I have the sniffles but got a negative LFT earlier. #3 son is moving house this weekend. Granddaughter arriving here at 12.00 for a sleepover so a test was necessary............I'm heading off to try and doze for a couple of hours.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you ever take a vacuum cleaner to the smoke detector that kept going off?


Round here the Fire Brigade supply smoke alarms for free. 
I thought it was a national scheme. 
Worth looking into.


----------



## Paulus (2 Apr 2022)

Good morning all from a sunny but cold Barnet. 
Wordle in 4 today, but don't know what the word means, I'll have to look it up.
Nothing out of the usual to be done today.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Cuckoo gin is what you need. Brewed just up the road from us.
> 
> It is genuinely good.


I (genuinely) don't understand gin.
With whisky you get bog standard stuff that I mix with lemonade/coke etc or a decent malt that requires just a drop of water.
Re' gin....on the few times I have tried it, it was with tonic as a pre-dinner drink.
So...... am I missing out ?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Freezing cold this morning, will wait for it to warm up a bit before venturing out. Mrs Tenkaykev cooked some proper hand cut chips in the new Air Fryer yesterday, they were excellent.
> Coffee is brewing, Wordle in two ( lucky first word which ruled out a load of possibilities)
> Have a peaceful day folks.


Which air frier did you choose ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I (genuinely) don't understand gin.
> With whisky you get bog standard stuff that I mix with lemonade/coke etc or a decent malt that requires just a drop of water.
> Re' gin....on the few times I have tried it, it was with tonic as a pre-dinner drink.
> So...... am I missing out ?


Mrs Tenkaykev enjoys a gin and tonic. I bought a bottle of Roku which I thought was very good, she prefers Hendricks. I have upset her in the past by pointing out that gin is just flavoured vodka. I can see the logic of charging for a single malt whisky that has been aged for a period of years, but gin is just industrial spirit with added “ botanicals “ that have been steeped for a short period of time.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2022)

Morning all. Was up at 0545 and it was dark and cold. A chill day today though I am still chasing paperwork.
Some decent sport on tv.....good match at 1230.
Breckie is fruit and yogurt. Main meal will be fish, chips, mushy peas with bread n butter.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Which air frier did you choose ?


Tefal Airfry “ genius “ It has a paddle that turns the food to ensure even cooking. It also has a large viewing window in the lid. We put the plates on this while it’s cooking and it gets them very warm ( the downside being you can’t watch the magic of the paddle slowly rotating, and placing bets on which sausage will be the next to tumble 😁)
We got ours from JL in the sale.


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2022)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry, a bimble might be in order later, and I must do some ironing as well, we're running out of clothes.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Thought you didn't drink?




I do occasionally. I'm not a big drinker and a bottle will last me about 3 months if not more


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2022)

Morning. -2 at the moment but should warm up later.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Tefal Airfry “ genius “ It has a paddle that turns the food to ensure even cooking. It also has a large viewing window in the lid. We put the plates on this while it’s cooking and it gets them very warm ( the downside being you can’t watch the magic of the paddle slowly rotating, and placing bets on which sausage will be the next to tumble 😁)
> We got ours from JL in the sale.


That is what we have. It is good for chips but IMO not much else eg I put fish fingers in and it totally destroyed them.
Sausages came out well done but, boy, what a mess.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> That is what we have. It is good for chips but IMO not much else eg I put fish fingers in and it totally destroyed them.
> Sausages came out well done but, boy, what a mess.




Logically as the paddle goes round anything like fish isn't going to do well.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Apr 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Round here the Fire Brigade supply smoke alarms for free.
> I thought it was a national scheme.
> Worth looking into.


Now that I'm fully awake a quick Google shows that free fire alarms are a nationwide scheme. 
Ours were replaced after 10-12 years when batteries went flat. 
The good point is that they come mob handed and you get a nice big red fire engine parked outside your door. 
That gets the curtains twitching😊😊😊


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> That is what we have. It is good for chips but IMO not much else eg I put fish fingers in and it totally destroyed them.
> Sausages came out well done but, boy, what a mess.


With us both being veggie we only buy veggie sausages. Never had a problem with them breaking up. We roast vegetables in there and they work well, especially with a few spices sprinkled in. Took the paddle out and did a couple of individual pies as an experiment, they were excellent. 
We’re experimenting with different things as the guide book that comes with it is a bit naff. Mrs Tenkaykev baked a cake in it, it had a big hole in the middle of course, but was like a giant doughnut with a flattish top. This has given me the idea to bake two, and put buttercream filling between the two, with something decorative in the centre.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Brrrrr it's nippy out there. We appear to have had a light frost.
Nice and warm in the van though and my Internet appears to be working again. 
Off out around Malvern this morning and a lunch somewhere nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2022)

Once again one of my comments has posted itself on the wrong thread (thanks Dave) it ended up on a thread I stopped following so god knows how that happened 

Anyhoo. Another sod all month on the PB's. A pattern is def forming and not a good one.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Logically as the paddle goes round anything like fish isn't going to do well.


Exactly.......so that leaves chips
(Or veggie suasage)


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Once again one of my comments has posted itself on the wrong thread (thanks Dave) it ended up on a thread I stopped following so god knows how that happened
> 
> Anyhoo. Another sod all month on the PB's. A pattern is def forming and not a good one.


£25 for me this month. Mrs Tenkaykev has had two consecutive months without a win. She won't check to see if she has won using the App, she says she prefers the excitement of waiting for an Email


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Exactly.......so that leaves chips


The paddle is removable. I noticed that the cooking pan sits above the base of the unit and allows the heated air to circulate above and below. Perhaps experiment to see how well it cooks fish fingers without the paddle?


----------



## Paulus (2 Apr 2022)

Nothing for me from Uncle Ernie this month.
£25 for MrsP though.


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2022)

Here's the photo of the site that I couldn't upload yesterday.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I (genuinely) don't understand gin.
> With whisky you get bog standard stuff that I mix with lemonade/coke etc or a decent malt that requires just a drop of water.
> Re' gin....on the few times I have tried it, it was with tonic as a pre-dinner drink.
> So...... am I missing out ?


Yes, I think you are missing out as there are some very good gins to be had and I'm sure some pretty naff ones as well. It's like so many "craft" drinks, too many makers jump on the bandwagon.

With whisky and gin you're comparing chalk and cheese. Try viewing them separately. You'll know as well as I the variety of good whiskies is huge not so with gin. Personally I'd never drink whisky with anything other than water, bit of splash if it's everyday stuff and a tiny drop or nothing in a malt.

I can't drink gin by whacking it together with ice and tonic. Proportions are very important or the flavour gets masked. For me to make a good G&T it's firstly important to chose quality gin and tonic plus lime or lemon juice and ice. This is our bog standard Friday night G&T. Glass full of ice, 60ml Tanquery No.10, 150ml Schweppes or Fever Tree tonic, squeeze of half a fresh lime.

Once one starts drinking flavoured gins getting the balance right is more important to avoid losing the flavour. If you wanted to try one I recommend Ophir Spices of the Orient but change the proportions to 70ml and 140ml. You can get this in supermarkets for £16-25 a bottle.

Our local Cuckoo gin is fantastic but you're looking at £38-40. I once got a bottle of French gin for my birthday made by an Armagnac producer, all it needed was one ice cube and sipped neat. Nectar. £50 though!

@Tenkaykev is right about many. I make cracking gooseberry gin at home from my own fruit, sugar and £14 litre of Tesco gin.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I think you are missing out as there are some very good gins to be had and I'm sure some pretty naff ones as well. It's like so many "craft" drinks, too many makers jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> With whisky and gin you're comparing chalk and cheese. Try viewing them separately. You'll know as well as I the variety of good whiskies is huge not so with gin. Personally I'd never drink whisky with anything other than water, bit of splash if it's everyday stuff and a tiny drop or nothing in a malt.
> 
> ...


What I can't quite get my head around is the price of alcohol free gin. Firstly why? you can knock up a juniper based drink with your preferred botanicals for very little. The other thing I noticed was the various gin liqueurs which are only 20 proof.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2022)

Following a quick scan of the yesterday evening and early-bird posts here are my thoughts at the start of the day:

It looks cold out there and we are getting up at 9.30am - I am going to see if I can drive the car for the first time in two weeks since my op'. Hoping the stent doesn't feel uncomfortable when I use the clutch. Apparently, I must do an emergency stop before Mrs SD is happy I am good to go.

Wordle - second day of not doing it, I feel like I have my life back. 😁

Gin - lovely stuff but I haven't had a drop of alcohol since Jan 19 when I first got poorly and had Sepsis. And since then I haven't wanted to overload my poorly kidney. Tonight I am cooking a fancy meal for the two of us, I'm cheating on desert with Mrs SD's favourite ice cream (HD Praline & Cream at a ludicrous £4.80 a tub) and the girl has got some Merlot & Sauv B for her and some Schloer grape juice for me. Unfair world!

Industrial strength booze (previously mentioned). Reminds me of a little story - years back I had a job with one of the world's major booze manufacturers. Our small team were treated to a weekend away by a rival company who were investigating joint business opportunities - they manufacture some well known Bourbons.

We stayed in a very lovely hotel up in Pitlochry - and we had a whole suite just for the two of us.

The hosts rolled out a fantastic tasting session for us before a gorgeous meal and traditional Scottish entertainment. The tasting included some raw spirit (Moonshine) which everyone except Mrs SD thought was foul. She was gifted the remains of the bottle which was, amongst loads of other drink, consumed during the course of a long evening. Mrs SD was predictably very tipsy and somewhat 'lively'.

At some point the party transferred to the snooker room and Mrs SD spent some time playing and teasing the guys as she was wearing a short black dress and being a bit flirty. 👀 It was all a bit of fun, fortunately I am not the jealous type, but in the morning everyone had a hangover except her although she couldn't remember a thing bless her. ❤️❤️

At breakfast the main host said he would report back when he returned to the US that there may be a market for Moonshine in the UK. 😀 He gave her a whole bottle of Moonshine to take home as a present as she had been such 'good value' the night before!

Ironing (mentioned upthread) - thinking about this, we have virtually nothing that ever needs ironing. Rarer than hen's teeth is the day that the iron comes out for a piece of more formal wear.

Diaries (mentioned upthread) - has anyone else ditched traditional diaries and calendars altogether? We both use Google Calendar cross sync'd which works really well.

That's enough from me - gone on a bit there and I have used up my saved Wordle time. 😁

HAGD all!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2022)

I don't do wordle or and other urdle. I can't be a***d


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2022)

I've been meaning to share this for weeks as I know we have cooks in here. I like to ring the changes to our evening meal but find it difficult to get ideas which don't need a lot of prepping. Then #1 son's partner gave me a book at Christmas:

"The Roasting Tin Around The World" by Rukmini Iyer.

It's 75 dishes to prepare and cook in a single dish. Generally everyday ingredients and 10-15 minutes prep before whacking it in the oven. We've had one average meal and the rest have been very good. On the days when I just can't be arsed I grab it and bingo! Highly recommended. When we shared a house recently with four other couples I cooked two dishes from it - each of the wives wanted the recipes.

There's a vegan/vegetarian edition as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2022)

Lumpy 6.5 mile wander done. Cold but pleasant for walking.

Re fire alarms, not only do we not get them free but our lovely government expect us to now have 3 interlinked alarms fitted at our own expense. I haven't bothered so far. If I am awake I will notice a fire and I sleep so lightly my existing fire alarm will definitely wake me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've been meaning to share this for weeks as I know we have cooks in here. I like to ring the changes to our evening meal but find it difficult to get ideas which don't need a lot of prepping. Then #1 son's partner gave me a book at Christmas:
> 
> "The Roasting Tin Around The World" by Rukmini Iyer.
> 
> ...



Thanks - will take a look at that. 👍


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Lumpy 6.5 mile wander done. Cold but pleasant for walking.
> 
> Re fire alarms, not only do we not get them free but our lovely government expect us to now have 3 interlinked alarms fitted at our own expense. I haven't bothered so far. If I am awake I will notice a fire and I sleep so lightly my existing fire alarm will definitely wake me.
> 
> View attachment 638182



You do a lot of walking Mo! 

How long do your boots/shoes last?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You do a lot of walking Mo!
> 
> How long do your boots/shoes last?


Never really noticed. I have a few!  If it's at all decent underfoot I like running shoes. It has to be wet and mucky before I put boots on.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've been meaning to share this for weeks as I know we have cooks in here. I like to ring the changes to our evening meal but find it difficult to get ideas which don't need a lot of prepping. Then #1 son's partner gave me a book at Christmas:
> 
> "The Roasting Tin Around The World" by Rukmini Iyer.
> 
> ...



Found it on Amazon and have just downloaded the Kindle version @ £6.99.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> What I can't quite get my head around is the price of alcohol free gin. Firstly why? you can knock up a juniper based drink with your preferred botanicals for very little. The other thing I noticed was the various gin liqueurs which are only 20 proof.


I've never noticed as I don't drink alcohol free but I get your point. When I'm on alcohol free I chose a drink that wouldn't normally have alcohol. One trick I like is just to have tonic but in a really nice balloon glass, lots of ice, lemon, lime, mint basically a faux G&T.

I think gin liqueurs are a bit of a con. 500g fresh gooseberries, 200g sugar, 1 litre cheapo gin. Chuck in to a Kilner jar, leave for three months, strain, store in fridge or freezer. Magic. Or substitute vodka.

I've tried many other fruits, most work but gooseberry is the one 👌


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Never really noticed. I have a few!  If it's at all decent underfoot I like running shoes. It has to be wet and mucky before I put boots on.



My boots and walking shoes last around 2 years tops.

The price of the things though!

Have you tried Salomon's X Ultra 4 GTX?

We both have these - very grippy, light and supportive. Easily the best walking shoes we have ever had - and we've gone through a fair number over the years.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> My boots and walking shoes last around 2 years tops.
> 
> The price of the things though!
> 
> ...


I had Salomon trail running shoes a while back but found them slippy on wet rocks and tree roots.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Found it on Amazon and have just downloaded the Kindle version @ £6.99.


Enjoy! When we were in the Lakes I did the Venezuelan Slow-cooked Beef with Red Peppers and served with Brazilian Black Beans and Rice with Avocado and Radish Salsa.

Sounds really complex but it's a doddle

Much kudos was given 🤣🤣


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've never noticed as I don't drink alcohol free but I get your point. When I'm on alcohol free I chose a drink that wouldn't normally have alcohol. One trick I like is just to have tonic but in a really nice balloon glass, lots of ice, lemon, lime, mint basically a faux G&T.
> 
> I think gin liqueurs are a bit of a con. 500g fresh gooseberries, 200g sugar, 1 litre cheapo gin. Chuck in to a Kilner jar, leave for three months, strain, store in fridge or freezer. Magic. Or substitute vodka.
> 
> I've tried many other fruits, most work but gooseberry is the one 👌


I made some pretty decent Limoncello? using unwaxed lemon peel, sugar and vodka👍


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2022)

@SpokeyDokey I've been on electronic calendar/diary for perhaps 25 years. Originally Outlook but since retirement Google Calendar. As I'm involved with three organisations all using Google integration with my personal calendar is easy.

I also uses tasks extensively for anything I have to do or remember.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I had Salomon trail running shoes a while back but found them slippy on wet rocks and tree roots.



The ones we have have a very soft compound sole and grip well even on wet slate - G2 scrambling up at Honister on a supposedly dry day when we had a downpour which made it all a bit hairy in places. 

Worth a try but I can understand your reluctance.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @SpokeyDokey I've been on electronic calendar/diary for perhaps 25 years. Originally Outlook but since retirement Google Calendar. As I'm involved with three organisations all using Google integration with my personal calendar is easy.
> 
> I also uses tasks extensively for anything I have to do or remember.



Yes Tasks is excellent and it is an integral part of our life here - dead easy to use and obviously fully integrated with GC.

The wonders of our modern world. 🙂


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2022)

I don't have enough going on in my life to need a diary.  On the very rare occasion I have an appointment for something a bit in advance I sometimes stick it in notes on the iPad, but I usually remember stuff anyway.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Apr 2022)

Morning all
and another ones gone, and another ones gone and another bites the dust..... yeah yeah
🐭🐭🐭🐭


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all
> and another ones gone, and another ones gone and another bites the dust..... yeah yeah
> 🐭🐭🐭🐭


Poor wee thing  I just can't bring myself to ever kill anything intentionally.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Apr 2022)

Just replised I haven;t posted anything on here all week!

anyway - Wordle has been dodgy - only just got a couple on the last line with several possible options
bike ride yesterday was the normal route but it was a LOT of effort - dunno why
one of those days where there was a headwind in every direction but my legs complained about everything

average speed was normal so I couldn;t have been too bad!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> The paddle is removable. I noticed that the cooking pan sits above the base of the unit and allows the heated air to circulate above and below. Perhaps experiment to see how well it cooks fish fingers without the paddle?


Yes.....but I want eg fish fingers and chips I can't see it working.
If I just want eg a fish finger butty then is the grill not a better option ?
The new Ninja type seem a good alternative.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I made some pretty decent Limoncello? using unwaxed lemon peel, sugar and vodka👍


I've never tried that. We have a friend in Nice who makes a version with oranges from her own garden. The alcohol strength is something incredible like 70/80% and she gets it from the chemist!!! It is wonderful, almost to die for.......

......her husband nearly did once. He turned up with three bottles as gifts, dropped the shopping bag 

I must get on


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all
> and another ones gone, and another ones gone and another bites the dust..... yeah yeah
> 🐭🐭🐭🐭


What a total waste of life.......why don't you post it to TenKKev and he can try it in his air frier


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Poor wee thing  I just can't bring myself to ever kill anything intentionally.


He doesn't kill them intentionally.... they accidentally walk into the trap


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Poor wee thing  I just can't bring myself to ever kill anything intentionally.



Except for Flies - we give them a chance to get out but if they don't take the hint...

Wasps and Spiders, are never killed although I am the designated removal person esp' for Spiders - Mrs SD freaks out when she sees them.

We have mice living in the stone walls of the garden and feed them with any leftover cheese.

Very occasionally we have had a family take up residence in the loft and we have used humane traps.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Except for Flies - we give them a chance to get out but if they don't take the hint...


Molly is inclined to catch them and eat them I'm afraid 🐱


----------



## GM (2 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I had Aviation Gin at Christmas. It's a nice clean taste. I can recommend it.




I'll trust your exquisite taste, it'll be straight to Waitrose this morning to buy a bottle 




PaulSB said:


> Cuckoo gin is what you need. Brewed just up the road from us.
> 
> It is genuinely good.



I'll trust your exquisite taste as well. Looks like a contender for May


----------



## Dave7 (2 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly is inclined to catch them and eat them I'm afraid 🐱


I know an old lady that swallowed a fly.
I don't know why she swallowed a fly
Perhaps she'll die.


----------



## GM (2 Apr 2022)

Morning all... Now for a spin session while listening to S O T S on bbc sounds. Shower and shopping after.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly is inclined to catch them and eat them I'm afraid 🐱


Don't worry Mo - you don't need to be afraid - cats very seldom attack and eat humans

The mice, flies etc on the other hand............


----------



## numbnuts (2 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Poor wee thing  I just can't bring myself to ever kill anything intentionally.


 
Yeah I'm with you and you should only kill things to eat, but I don't like sharing my flat with vermin. 
I took it off the trap before breakfast, and while eating my breakfast later I felt sick, these dam things are making me feel sick and now I have to disinfect the whole kitchen area just in case they have walked on it before dying.


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2022)

I've been for an early bimble this morning, my Brinklow loop, 24 mile ridden, my first ride on gears this year, I found them hard work after the fixed, I've got used to spinning up the little gear on the fixed now I've got to get used to pushing the higher gears on the Eastway, I also found out the Eastway needs a new cassette and chain, it jumped several times when I leant into my stroke, the chain looked a little worn on the chain checker and should have been OK, but its the fourth chain I've had on that cassette so I'm not surprised they're knackered. Out early for me at eight this morning, frost on the roofs and grass but the roads were clear and dry, there was only one part of one lane that had a line of hoar frost up the centre of the road,I was back in full winter kit, including scarf and overshoes and still got cold feet and arms, but although cold it was a lovely morning for a bike ride, bright and sunny with only a gentle breeze, I enjoyed that.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2022)

GM said:


> I'll trust your exquisite taste as well. Looks like a contender for May


We like the Sunshine gin for summer and the Spiced gin for winter. Hope I don't let you down.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been for an early bimble this morning, my Brinklow loop, 24 mile ridden, my first ride on gears this year, I found them hard work after the fixed, I've got used to spinning up the little gear on the fixed now I've got to get used to pushing the higher gears on the Eastway, I also found out the Eastway needs a new cassette and chain, it jumped several times when I leant into my stroke, the chain looked a little worn on the chain checker and should have been OK, but its the fourth chain I've had on that cassette so I'm not surprised they're knackered. Out early for me at eight this morning, frost on the roofs and grass but the roads were clear and dry, there was only one part of one lane that had a line of hoar frost up the centre of the road,I was back in full winter kit, including scarf and overshoes and still got cold feet and arms, but although cold it was a lovely morning for a bike ride, bright and sunny with only a gentle breeze, I enjoyed that.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 638186


Sounds nice, but chilly! 

Is that one of those 'ghost bikes' by the sign, marking where a cyclist has been killed?


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Sounds nice, but chilly!
> 
> Is that one of those 'ghost bikes' by the sign, marking where a cyclist has been killed?



Not as far as I know, theres been a bike there for years, put there by someone in the village, its basket is usually full of flowers but its spring display is about finished now and in need of replanting.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Apr 2022)

RIght - done Wordle - done naff al else

Wordle was a bit flukey (not a clue!!!)
got nowhere with lines 1 and 2 except on letter green and one yellow
then just tried to eliminate some letters on line 3 and got it!
I get a better sense of achievement if I actually work it out properly rather than get lucky

Now have to wait to see if my wife tries it today - I can;t mention it as it would look wrong if I ask then reveal I got it in 3

Marriage is complicated


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2022)

I just scraped the wordle, did it in 6, it wasn't a word I'm familiar with.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I just scraped the wordle, did it in 6, it wasn't a word I'm familiar with.


I don't normally do it but I thought I'd have a go today and use that as an extra clue!

I got it in 4 but would probably have needed another 1 or 2 guesses otherwise.

It's a word that I have heard of but don't use.


----------



## pawl (2 Apr 2022)

Just had short sharp sleet shower Managed to get the washing in before it got wet


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2022)

Just heard a very loud aircraft approaching so popped out into the garden to take a look. It was a military craft, quite squat, what was interesting though was that the propellers were mounted on nacelles at the ends of the wings and appeared to be pointing upwards despite the craft going forwards. We're used to Chinooks but not seen this craft before. Are we about to invade Wales / IOW ?😉


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I just scraped the wordle, did it in 6, it wasn't a word I'm familiar with.


Same for me. I was left with two options and three moves but I have never heard either of the options used.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just heard a very loud aircraft approaching so popped out into the garden to take a look. It was a military craft, quite squat, what was interesting though was that the propellers were mounted on nacelles at the ends of the wings and appeared to be pointing upwards despite the craft going forwards. We're used to Chinooks but not seen this craft before. Are we about to invade Wales / IOW ?😉


A bit of googling would suggest that the craft was an Osprey Tilt Rotor. First time I'd seen one, looked very compact and stealthy, if a bit loud!


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just heard a very loud aircraft approaching so popped out into the garden to take a look. It was a military craft, quite squat, what was interesting though was that the propellers were mounted on nacelles at the ends of the wings and appeared to be pointing upwards despite the craft going forwards. We're used to Chinooks but not seen this craft before. Are we about to invade Wales / IOW ?😉


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

COVID REPORT!

I had a surprise visit by my pal from Hebden Bridge. She felt like she needed some exercise so she walked over for a socially distanced coffee in my back yard. She has now gone off to do her shopping then catch the train or bus home.

I said that I would take another test on Tuesday afternoon. If I am clear then she will come over on Wednesday for our weekly 'tea and TV' night. If I am still positive we will wait another week.

I very much feel similar to being half recovered from a normal cold now. The first night with this bug was pretty horrid, but after that it hasn't been as bad as many colds that I have had in the past.

I can't exert myself yet though or the illness gives me a slap. Yesterday, I forgot that I am ill and ran upstairs for my phone - I felt sick by the time I got to the first floor landing!


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


>



That's the one 👍


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That's the one 👍



I've never seen them before, they look like clever pieces of kit, I would imagine very vulnerable to enemy fire when taking off.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Apr 2022)

NON COVID REPORT
My bug is going its own merry way. 
No tests or any of that rubbish. 
Are the kits like scratchcards? A certain percentage will turn positive come what may?
Anyway, went on the bike today. 
74 hilly miles at 17.3mph. On my own. Winter bike. Winter weather. Winter gear. 
Guess I must be snot propelled. Sleeves and gloves are covered in it, but they will get some more tomorrow. 
Don't know what my bug is, but I ain't half going quicker since I caught it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I've never seen them before, they look like clever pieces of kit, I would imagine very vulnerable to enemy fire when taking off.


Indeed, it was as loud as a Chinook on approach, and quite low, but with a different sound. That's what made me go outside to take a look. There's a marine base in Poole so I'm assuming it was coming from there and perhaps heading out over the Harbour for some more swimming lessons for the passengers


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Are the kits like scratchcards? A certain percentage will turn positive come what may?


Apparently, _*false positives are rare*_... (false negatives, less so)


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2022)

I had a little siesta to give the back a rest. Stuck the womens rugby on. Haven’t really watched it before. It’s not bad and Scotland currently in the lead.

I might have an evening walk for a change since it’s lighter for longer now and the telly is rubbish this evening.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a little siesta to give the back a rest. Stuck the womens rugby on. Haven’t really watched it before. It’s not bad and Scotland currently in the lead.
> 
> I might have an evening walk for a change since it’s lighter for longer now and the telly is rubbish this evening.




Women's rugby is getting better and better all the time.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2022)




----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2022)

Dropped into the Three Kings at Hanley Castle for a drink at lunchtime.
Proper old school pub. No food except bar snacks, roaring log fire, lots of locals, been in the same family for generations and all the beer is 3 quid a pint. 5 real ales and 2 proper ciders on tap. No lager.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Dropped into the Three Kings at Hanley Castle for a drink at lunchtime.
> Proper old school pub. No food except bar snacks, roaring log fire, lots of locals, been in the same family for generations and all the beer is 3 quid a pint. 5 real ales and 2 proper ciders on tap. No lager.
> View attachment 638296


Remember it well from my college days in Pershore just short of 50 years ago


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2022)

Evening walk done for a change. I really must do that more often now that it is light longer. I think everyone must have been indoors watching the usual drivel that’s on telly on a Saturday. It was so calm and peaceful. Only a couple of dog walkers and a lady running.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just heard a very loud aircraft approaching so popped out into the garden to take a look. It was a military craft, quite squat, what was interesting though was that the propellers were mounted on nacelles at the ends of the wings and appeared to be pointing upwards despite the craft going forwards. We're used to Chinooks but not seen this craft before. Are we about to invade Wales / IOW ?😉


Yup - fed up of the damn Celtics so we're taking over


Oh - sorry - we did that a few hundred years ago


anyway - sounds like an Osprey - US Marines vertical take off type thingy
very expensive

but anyway - lock up your daughters - especially if they suddenly want to go for a walk when you live near an airbase
(not that my Mum ever did anything like that during the war - no no not at all - never - and nor did her friend
clearly)


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Apr 2022)

A


ebikeerwidnes said:


> Yup - fed up of the damn Celtics so we're taking over
> 
> 
> Oh - sorry - we did that a few hundred years ago
> ...


As an addendum - and hoping she is not watching from the afterlife

One day they they were late back from their walk 
I should mention that they were young and not full grown women - but still secondary school age - however my grandfather was the local Bobby and NOT to be messed with
Anyway they were late so had to take a shortcut back home

OK - teenagers - not a problem
OK it involved a high fence but whatever
my Mum got over just fine
but Betty was just climbing over and she jumped down
but her knickers got caught on the fence and she was stuck hanging above the ground but her knickers
Clearly my Mum was available to go and help out


at least she was once she had stopped literally wetting herself laughing
for - apparently - quite some time


they made proper knckers in those days


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2022)

Bloody hogging half the bed! 🐱


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hogging half the bed! 🐱
> 
> 
> View attachment 638336


Don't complain, you've still got the other half.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hogging half the bed! 🐱
> 
> 
> View attachment 638336


So what are you telling us here? Big cat? or Small bed?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> So what are you telling us here? Big cat? or Small bed?


Small bed.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Small bed.


Well that's simpler to remedy than a big cat! 🤣

I must go as the granddaughter has been asleep for three hours, with luck she'll do another three or four. 🤞

🥱🥱


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2022)

Morning. Brrrr, it’s only minus 1 so my notion of an early bimble is again in doubt.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks -3 here at the moment. I’ll wait a while before deciding what to do with regard to exercise. Meanwhile coffee is brewing ☕️
Have a peaceful day folks 🌞👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Apr 2022)

Inspired, or jammy 🤔😁

Wordle 288 3/6

⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
⬛🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2022)

Good day, more harmless looking weather. Granddaughter slept from 7.45pm to 5.45am which I know is very good but unusually I wasn't ready to wake at that time. So cuddle and a drink and she's sparko again, I meanwhile am thinking about a midday nap. 🤣

No plans just a question of what the small one needs. 

Did the various urdles successfully but struggled with each.......clearly my brain is addled this morning.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2022)

Good morning people, another bright, cold and frosty one,our family gathering is going to be a bit thin this morning, the youngest and the grand kids won't be here, I've got to pot on my sweet peas, I've been leaving them in the seed tray whilst this cold snap goes over but they're about five inches tall and I can't leave them much longer.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2022)

Morning. -4 here. I was thinking of putting away the winter bloomers, but have hastily changed my mind. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (3 Apr 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees.
Nice and frosty outside.
Sainsbury's and delivering later on, first time for 3 weeks. It is quite a big order this time.
Some spring cleaning today, we have noticed the skylight in the kitchen is rather filthy, so it needs a scrub.
Cycling on the telly this afternoon, Ronde de Vlanderen.
Plenty to keep me occupied today.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2022)

From my facebook page this morning.

After an airline pilot finishes talking to the passengers after the plane has taken off he forgets to turn off the intercom.
Speaking to the copilot he says,
"Do you know what I fancy doing?"
The co-pilot responds
"No - what do you fancy doing then?"
The pilot says,
"Well first of all I think I'll go take a dump"
"Then when I get back I think that I will make a move on that new blonde stewardess."
In the main cabin the stewardess hears this - as do the rest of the passengers - and runs up the aisle to tell him that the intercom is still on.
Unfortunately in her haste to get to him before he says anything else that's embarrassing she trips and falls in the aisle.
A little old lady passenger who's seated nearby looks down at her and says,
"There's no need to rush dear"


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2022)

Of course what I was forgetting is if one's urdles are going badly it's the perfect day to AntiWordle which is all about getting it WRONG!!

Yeah! Survived 12 guesses.

Antiwordle #56
12 guesses

⬛⬛⬛🟥🟥
⬛⬛⬛🟥🟥
⬛⬛🟥🟥🟥
⬛🟥🟥🟥🟥
⬛🟥🟥🟥🟥
⬛🟥🟥🟥🟥
⬛🟥🟥🟥🟥
⬛🟥🟥🟥🟥
⬛🟥🟥🟥🟥
⬛🟥🟥🟥🟥
⬛🟥🟥🟥🟥
🟥🟥🟥🟥🟥


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Blimmin' cold last night - woke up to a hard frost - white all over.
Water pump wasn't pulling any water through and it turns out that my external water pipe, from the butt into the van, had frozen solid.
Got it cleared and all OK now. First time I've had that happen!
Off to meet up with MrsD's brother and our brother in law for Sunday lunch today in Powick. 

My data seems a bit flaky here. I've got a phone signal and 4g but it only seems to work properly in the mornings.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> My data seems a bit flaky here. I've got a phone signal and 4g but it only seems to work properly in the mornings.



Possibly needs a nap at lunchtime???


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Possibly needs a nap at lunchtime???


Can't figure it out. My phone shows a decent signal and 4g, but I can't use the Internet. It's OK up to about 10am, then it goes off. It was intermittent last night. My Vodafone status checker says that 4g is good indoors and out at this location. I'll keep an eye on it and report it to Vodafone if it happens again.
We're moving on tomorrow anyway, so I'll see if there are issues at the new site.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2022)

Blown out on the wordle this morning, got down to one guess, two possible words and chose the wrong one.


----------



## shep (3 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Can't figure it out. My phone shows a decent signal and 4g, but I can't use the Internet. It's OK up to about 10am, then it goes off. It was intermittent last night. My Vodafone status checker says that 4g is good indoors and out at this location. I'll keep an eye on it and report it to Vodafone if it happens again.
> We're moving on tomorrow anyway, so I'll see if there are issues at the new site.


It's capacity, there's plenty of coverage (signal) but only a limited amount of traffic a network can carry so when everyone gets up and starts using their phones it reduces capacity.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2022)

Not sure an early bimble was such a good idea now. I had a little argument with a bus! Silly junction on a corner coming out of Comrie. I was in the centre of my lane turning left but concentrating on looking right while a bus was turning in and encroaching due to its length and I smacked into the side of it. I'm not really sure who was to blame. Probably 50/50 as I should have been more aware she needed more room to turn in, or she shouldn't have started the turn until I was clear. Who knows. I'm going to be sore tomorrow but no real harm done apart from some skin off my knee. A nice lady took me in for a cuppa and I was fine to continue home.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2022)

Ouch. Glad to read you're OK Mo. People are kind when they see someone needs a bit of help. Back out for a short bimble tomorrow to keep the confidence. 

Buses on a Sunday? Wow!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure an early bimble was such a good idea now. I had a little argument with a bus! Silly junction on a corner coming out of Comrie. I was in the centre of my lane turning left but concentrating on looking right while a bus was turning in and encroaching due to its length and I smacked into the side of it. I'm not really sure who was to blame. Probably 50/50 as I should have been more aware she needed more room to turn in, or she shouldn't have started the turn until I was clear. Who knows. I'm going to be sore tomorrow but no real harm done apart from some skin off my knee. A nice lady took me in for a cuppa and I was fine to continue home.



Sorry to hear that Mo. 

Hope you fully recover soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ouch. Glad to read you're OK Mo. People are kind when they see someone needs a bit of help. Back out for a short bimble tomorrow to keep the confidence.
> 
> Buses on a Sunday? Wow!


Slavered in Savlon and a dressing on and a dose of Paracetamol and Ibuprofen. I ended up feeling sorry for the driver. She went and reported it then came into the house I was in and she was in tears and I was more worried for her than myself.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ouch. Glad to read you're OK Mo. People are kind when they see someone needs a bit of help. Back out for a short bimble tomorrow to keep the confidence.
> 
> Buses on a Sunday? Wow!



Buses on any day would warrant a wow here. 🙂


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure an early bimble was such a good idea now. I had a little argument with a bus! Silly junction on a corner coming out of Comrie. I was in the centre of my lane turning left but concentrating on looking right while a bus was turning in and encroaching due to its length and I smacked into the side of it. I'm not really sure who was to blame. Probably 50/50 as I should have been more aware she needed more room to turn in, or she shouldn't have started the turn until I was clear. Who knows. I'm going to be sore tomorrow but no real harm done apart from some skin off my knee. A nice lady took me in for a cuppa and I was fine to continue home.


 
Surely if you were stationary the bus hit you ??


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ouch. Glad to read you're OK Mo. People are kind when they see someone needs a bit of help. Back out for a short bimble tomorrow to keep the confidence.
> 
> Buses on a Sunday? Wow!


We have a Sunday service........they go pass the church


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Surely if you were stationary the bus hit you ??


I was still moving forward while looking to the right to make sure nothing was coming from that direction and she was coming in from my left but the angle of the road meant she was well over due to the length. As I say, probably 50/50


----------



## GM (3 Apr 2022)

Glad you're OK Mo , feet up for the rest of the day and take it easy. I suppose someone has to ask..... 'how's the bike?'


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2022)

GM said:


> Glad you're OK Mo , feet up for the rest of the day and take it easy. I suppose someone has to ask..... 'how's the bike?'


Luckily it was the MTB so apart from the chain coming off and the handlebars needing a little twist, seems to be fine. Not sure a road bike would have come off as well.


----------



## slow scot (3 Apr 2022)

These jam packed Perthshire roads!!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2022)

slow scot said:


> These jam packed Perthshire roads!!


Yep. Can't find a bus when you need one then one comes when you don't want it!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2022)

Paging @Dave7 "This is a check in request for Mr and Mrs Dave"

Everything OK?


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


>


Were you coming or going though?


----------



## rustybolts (3 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure an early bimble was such a good idea now. I had a little argument with a bus! Silly junction on a corner coming out of Comrie. I was in the centre of my lane turning left but concentrating on looking right while a bus was turning in and encroaching due to its length and I smacked into the side of it. I'm not really sure who was to blame. Probably 50/50 as I should have been more aware she needed more room to turn in, or she shouldn't have started the turn until I was clear. Who knows. I'm going to be sore tomorrow but no real harm done apart from some skin off my knee. A nice lady took me in for a cuppa and I was fine to continue home.


Glad you got off lightly enough , a bus can do serious damage , rest and recover.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Were you coming or going though?


I was waiting for the mice to come, but they didn't show up.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I was waiting for the mice to come, but they didn't show up.


They knew you were still awake.
They'll wait whilst you're settled in bed before making any move.


----------



## pawl (3 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure an early bimble was such a good idea now. I had a little argument with a bus! Silly junction on a corner coming out of Comrie. I was in the centre of my lane turning left but concentrating on looking right while a bus was turning in and encroaching due to its length and I smacked into the side of it. I'm not really sure who was to blame. Probably 50/50 as I should have been more aware she needed more room to turn in, or she shouldn't have started the turn until I was clear. Who knows. I'm going to be sore tomorrow but no real harm done apart from some skin off my knee. A nice lady took me in for a cuppa and I was fine to continue home.




Glad your OK Mo .Take care


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Paging @Dave7 "This is a check in request for Mr and Mrs Dave"
> 
> Everything OK?


Hi to you Chorley Paul 
Couple of sh*t days but I have been bobbing in and out to make sure you are all behaving.
Appreciate your concern.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure an early bimble was such a good idea now. I had a little argument with a bus! Silly junction on a corner coming out of Comrie. I was in the centre of my lane turning left but concentrating on looking right while a bus was turning in and encroaching due to its length and I smacked into the side of it. I'm not really sure who was to blame. Probably 50/50 as I should have been more aware she needed more room to turn in, or she shouldn't have started the turn until I was clear. Who knows. I'm going to be sore tomorrow but no real harm done apart from some skin off my knee. A nice lady took me in for a cuppa and I was fine to continue home.


Daft things happen Mo, just glad to hear it’s just scrapes and grazes. Take it easy for a few days and perhaps get in touch with the bus driver to let her know that all is well.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Slavered in Savlon and a dressing on and a dose of Paracetamol and Ibuprofen. I ended up feeling sorry for the driver. She went and reported it then came into the house I was in and she was in tears and I was more worried for her than myself.


Sorry to read that Mo.
On a positive note its a good job it wasn't Welshie or the bus would have been a write off.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Did the various urdles successfully but struggled with each.......clearly my brain is addled this morning.


My ageing brain seems to be addled in some ways but not others. I am increasingly finding it hard to keep up with fast-moving TV dramas, especially subtitled foreign ones. Too many names, places and twists happening too quickly... 

Was Schmidt the cop whose stepdaughter once worked in an office in Copenhagen just metres from where the diamond was found; a priceless gemstone which came from an ancient Italian tiara stolen pre-war by the mafia and now smuggled into Denmark to exchange for drugs being sold by a tall Colombian transwoman named Juarez on behalf of a former pre-transition cellmate who was being blackmailed by a Swedish thug named Larrson who likes to feed his enemies to his twin Vietnamese pot-bellied pigs, Pinky and Perky? Or was Schmidt the man who sold the newspaper to the man in the office who had really bad teeth? 

While I am trying to work that lot out, there have been 2 more car chases, a revelation about an illegal wiretap, a confrontation with the department chief about next week's roster, some unprofessional flirtatious banter between the hunky detective Milstrom and his gorgeous new sidekick Svetlana (who had come to Denmark as a child when her family fled from Russia during a purge of dissidents) , and a body fell out of a plane and went through the roof of a van in the police station car park! 

I can still manage mid-difficulty cryptic crosswords though!


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My ageing brain seems to be addled in some ways but not others. I am increasingly finding it hard to keep up with fast-moving TV dramas, especially subtitled foreign ones. Too many names, places and twists happening too quickly...
> 
> Was Schmidt the cop whose stepdaughter once worked in an office in Copenhagen just metres from where the diamond was found; a priceless gemstone which came from an ancient Italian tiara stolen pre-war by the mafia and now smuggled into Denmark to exchange for drugs being sold by a tall Colombian transwoman named Juarez on behalf of a former pre-transition cellmate who was being blackmailed by a Swedish thug named Larrson who likes to feed his enemies to his twin Vietnamese pot-bellied pigs, Pinky and Perky? Or was Schmidt the man who sold the newspaper to the man in the office who had really bad teeth?
> 
> ...


It's similar when I pick up a book and find there's a list of characters and their relationships, 🤔 I know I'll be flicking back and forth to refresm my memory as to who's who. 
Having said that, I've just finished a Trilogy on my Ereader, three volumes in one book and over 1700 pages. Very well written and kept me occupied for a few weeks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Apr 2022)

While Mrs Tenkaykev took herself off for a run, I got “ Badger “ her first Brommie out, pumped up the tyres, fitted the child seat and took her out for a spin. Weather was glorious, I had to stop to take my gloves off as my hands were too warm. Only an easy 10k round the local roads just to get used to the child seat which attaches between the front hinge of the Brommie and the seatpost. With it in situ, it makes getting off the bike more awkward as you have to swing your leg a lot higher, and I’ve not had much practice getting my leg over recently…


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My ageing brain seems to be addled in some ways but not others. I am increasingly finding it hard to keep up with fast-moving TV dramas, especially subtitled foreign ones. Too many names, places and twists happening too quickly...
> 
> Was Schmidt the cop whose stepdaughter once worked in an office in Copenhagen just metres from where the diamond was found; a priceless gemstone which came from an ancient Italian tiara stolen pre-war by the mafia and now smuggled into Denmark to exchange for drugs being sold by a tall Colombian transwoman named Juarez on behalf of a former pre-transition cellmate who was being blackmailed by a Swedish thug named Larrson who likes to feed his enemies to his twin Vietnamese pot-bellied pigs, Pinky and Perky? Or was Schmidt the man who sold the newspaper to the man in the office who had really bad teeth?
> 
> ...


You found a copy of the script for the third series of Happy Valley?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> You found a copy of the script for the third series of Happy Valley?


Ha ha. I had forgotten that was in the pipeline. It seems a long time since the original 2 series!


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha. I had forgotten that was in the pipeline. It seems a long time since the original 2 series!


They've been using the swimming baths on Huddersfield Road as the police station. And apparently the court on Harrison Road.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2022)

@12boy - I don't know if you watch TV and have Prime Video? If you do, you can watch Happy Valley there. It is a gritty police series filmed in and around the Calder Valley where @classic33 and I live and lurk. There are some great views of the local towns and scenery.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> @12boy - I don't know if you watch TV and have Prime Video? If you do, you can watch Happy Valley there. It is a gritty police series filmed in and around the Calder Valley where @classic33 and I live and lurk. There are some great views of the local towns and scenery.


The factory owned by the father of the daughter rescued, was the Frank Ford factory* in Boothtown. 

*Think fish and chip shops. Frank Ford's made the industrial fryers, being one of the most well known names in the business. @Dirk should know the name.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2022)

From my facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> From my facebook page this afternoon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 638438


Depending on your age you could have 5 1/4" or if you were really blessed 8"


----------



## Dave7 (3 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Depending on your age you could have 5 1/4" or if you were really blessed 8"


MrsD says I have a 3 1/2" floppy.....she can be so hurtful.


----------



## pawl (3 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> From my facebook page this afternoon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 638438





Another like from mrs p


----------



## PaulSB (3 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> You found a copy of the script for the third series of Happy Valley?


From his last post I thought he'd written it.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD says I have a 3 1/2" floppy.....she can be so hurtful.



You're not alone.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Apr 2022)

Several annoying things today

Firstly I failed at Wordle for the first time - 2 options left on the last line and I flipped when I should have flopped

Secondly I needed to take some mains powered outside lights down and replace them with some new solar powered ones

No problem - confirmed last night that they were fed off the downstairs lights contact breaker
and I knew - because the electrician who did the new kitchen a few years ago old me quite specifically - that the under cupboard lights and the outside lights were fed off 2 junction boxes on the top of the kitchen cupboards.
So this afternoon I turned the breaker off and disconnected one of the junction boxes
The under cupboard lights still worked so the wires I disconnected must be for the outside lights - which I couldn;t test as they only come on when it is dark
ANyway - I disconnected the lights and took them down - then cut the cable sticking out of the wall

then flipped the contact breaker back on - at which point it tripped again and took half the box with it

Turned out that the outside circuit was still live  in spite of being disconnected inside
The electrician - who was the prtner of one of my wife's best friends - had basically lied to me to make it sound good
Also the kitchen power sockets were not working

I eventually figured out that 
a) all the kitchen sockets go through one of the junction boxes - the one I have isolated - so I have to put it all back together
b) the other junction box is now isolated - but nothing is not working - so it appears to power nothing!

The under cupboard lights are working just fine - $deity knows where they are powered from!

This is why I hate having 'friends' that have a useful profession - they offer 'mates rates' but you feel obliged to give them the job 
Then when something goes wrong you feel guilty getting them to fix it
and the concept of 'mates rates' automatically means they are working for less money than normal - which is not really fair.

Anyway we have fallen out with this bloke - he was all sorts of dodgy in may ways. Pity about also loosing contact with my wife's friend but he ripped off one too many friends after a while - the final one was ripped off for a few thousand pounds for work I could have done myself in a couple of days!!!

bar steward

Anyway - sorry - end rant


----------



## Chief Broom (3 Apr 2022)

Evening folks  glad Mo got away relatively unscathed from her prang with a bus....not words many would associate together- hitting a bus and unscathed!
Its been another funny old day in the onward evolution of acquiring furniture and getting the place comfortable... Bought a £50 sofa a while ago to have something to sit on and today a friend got given a posh sofa so i had the cast off [which is perfectly good]. So have put the 50 quid one on a local site to take away for free. Im getting there slowly but surely and its becoming more homely every day.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> So have put the 50 quid one on a local site to take away for free.


I bet you get some cheeky person asking you to deliver it to them ALSO free!


----------



## Chief Broom (3 Apr 2022)

Actually coming to think of it, i hit a bus once  i was on a motorcycle in the pouring rain and slippery roads, i started to come down through the gears engine breaking as a bus was pulling out. Unfortunately i hit a false neutral so the bike was sailing on and had to grab the brakes...this washed the front tyre out and i slid sideways and wacked my head on the back of the bus.....driver didnt even realise i had hit him


----------



## 12boy (4 Apr 2022)

Hopefully you will be ok tomorrow, Mo. Sometimes aches and pains don't really manifest until the next day.


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2022)

Good morning from a murky and damp Coventry, no cycling today, washing is on, dental check up this afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (4 Apr 2022)

Good morning from a wet and windy Barnet. 

The cats have gone out, but didn't look too happy. 

Wordle in 4.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2022)

Morning. I had an early night and a restless sleep. Sore and stiff this morning but I’ll try and keep moving. Much milder and some rain due soon so I’ll just head out shortly for a gentle wander. 

We have a new series of The Split starting tonight with Nicola Walker so I’ll enjoy that.


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  wet n windy in Brora. Think my sea weed compost bin will be full soon as i keep bringing some back from the beach. According to Bob Flowerdew pee'ing on compost helps the activation process....so yesterday i added some of that 
Tomatoes have been shivering by the window sill...reckon i'll sow them later next year. Finding it difficult to buy plants i like as delivery charges are far too high. I would like an oregon thornless black berry as it has attractive leaves which colour up in the autumn as well as fruit but delivered its around £40


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Not so cold last night - it rained a couple of times.
Hitching up in a couple of hours and then towing up the M5/M6 to the Peak District. We're stopping at Hulme End for a week and meeting up with old friends and relatives on a couple of days.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks,
Our rain gauge ( the puddle on the corner of the road opposite) shows lots of rail last night, with more forecast for later today. I’ll nip out at some stage and get a little run in. 
Off to do Wordle now, have a good day 👍☕️


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2022)

Morning. Back to grey, damp miserable weather for us as well.

Can't wait for the Split tonight. So excited 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2022)

Good morning. 'Tis wet, windy and cold, I have sniffles, a sore throat and didn't sleep well. This apart it's all hunky dory! 🤣

So today? Nothing planned but I must sow brassicas and there is some minor DIY to attend to. I really must do this to avoid having to a sunny day.

Successfully urdled of various types. I'm really getting in to AntiWordle at the moment. I've got a method and have managed 11, 12, 10 the last three days. Learned five new words this morning which I'll never use. I find it interesting how one begins to see the likely word and slowly be funnelled towards it as the choices reduce.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Back to grey, damp miserable weather for us as well.
> 
> Can't wait for the Split tonight. So excited
> 
> Stay safe peeps


I haven't heard of Split? Which channel and what is the basic storyline?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I haven't heard of Split? Which channel and what is the basic storyline?




BBC1. It's the 3rd and last series I think. I highly recommend you watch the first 2.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2022)

Morning all. A REALLY heavy sleep last night.
Warmer (less cold) today but grey sky and much rain.
I think I fancy cheese on toast for breckie.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2022)

It seems to be damp and miserable across the country so I thought I'd give you all a touch of spring. Two Hellebores from the garden. The white one we've had for years and the pics were taken 30 seconds apart from different angles. The crimson/ruby was a 40th Wedding Anniversary gift two years ago. I decided to continue growing it in a pot so we can have it by the back door to enjoy every time we go in or out. 57 flowers this year.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I had an early night and a restless sleep. Sore and stiff this morning but I’ll try and keep moving. Much milder and some rain due soon so I’ll just head out shortly for a gentle wander.
> 
> We have a new series of The Split starting tonight with Nicola Walker so I’ll enjoy that.



Looking forward to this second series - hoping it is as good as the first.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Looking forward to this second series - hoping it is as good as the first.


Think it might actually be the third. Final one I believe. I always enjoy anything Nicola Walker is in.

She was killed off in the detective series Unforgotten and I read something a few days ago about who her replacement was rumoured to be, but damned if I can remember now. Another excellent series.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Think it might actually be the third. Final one I believe. I always enjoy anything Nicola Walker is in.
> 
> She was killed off in the detective series Unforgotten and I read something a few days ago about who her replacement was rumoured to be, but damned if I can remember now. Another excellent series.




It's the 3rd and last series I think


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2022)

See WD's Mrs Hinch thread but I was pondering tonight's meal and wondered this.

When did macaroni cheese become pasta bake? Sometimes it came in a tin to eat with toast. Very continental. 😄


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2022)

The gardeners have just been.
Considering the 'orrible weather they have done a good job.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I had an early night and a restless sleep. Sore and stiff this morning but I’ll try and keep moving. Much milder and some rain due soon so I’ll just head out shortly for a gentle wander.
> 
> We have a new series of The Split starting tonight with Nicola Walker so I’ll enjoy that.


Owdo

Is that the one where aged just 12, she was the one who had to suddenly grow up, pick up the pieces, try to get her devastated mother out of bed and her younger sisters to school and nursery?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2022)

I seem to have lost my emojis etc. The whole bar has gone very pale/faint. 
Any ideas ?


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> See WD's Mrs Hinch thread but I was pondering tonight's meal and wondered this.
> 
> When did macaroni cheese become pasta bake? Sometimes it came in a tin to eat with toast. Very continental. 😄


The earliest known recorded recipe was scribbled down in 1769.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I seem to have lost my emojis etc. The whole bar has gone very pale/faint.
> Any ideas ?


You can have mine


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Back to grey, damp miserable weather for us as well.
> 
> Can't wait for the Split tonight. So excited
> 
> Stay safe peeps


9pm! No earlier.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> 9pm! No earlier.


Its earlier for me as I have not reset the kitchen clock


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I seem to have lost my emojis etc. The whole bar has gone very pale/faint.
> Any ideas ?


In the top right of the text reply box bar you will see [ ]. They are probably coloured blue. Tap this and all will be revealed..........

..........consultancy invoice in the post.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Its earlier for me as I have not reset the kitchen clock


Means you get a second chance to watch it later. You can then say what "you think will happen" and be proved correct. 

No spoilers if you're early.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I seem to have lost my emojis etc. The whole bar has gone very pale/faint.
> Any ideas ?


Preview mode?
Someone will be along shortly to tell you where to "press".


----------



## Paulus (4 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> When did macaroni cheese become pasta bake? Sometimes it came in a tin to eat with toast. Very continental. 😄


In recent times the name has changed to Mac and Cheese.
Another Americanism.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> In the top right of the text reply box bar you will see [ ]. They are probably coloured blue. Tap this and all will be revealed..........
> 
> ..........consultancy invoice in the post.


I will try
😊 ooohhh it worked. I await your invoice


----------



## Dave7 (4 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> In recent times the name has changed to Mac and Cheese.
> Another Americanism.


My Mum always did a nice version but always added sausage and mushrooms.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It seems to be damp and miserable across the country so I thought I'd give you all a touch of spring. Two Hellebores from the garden. The white one we've had for years and the pics were taken 30 seconds apart from different angles. The crimson/ruby was a 40th Wedding Anniversary gift two years ago. I decided to continue growing it in a pot so we can have it by the back door to enjoy every time we go in or out. 57 flowers this year.
> 
> View attachment 638523
> 
> ...


Is that left-hand window fully closed?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2022)

Housework done. Bedding in the machine. Still wet here. Now sitting down with a cup of coffee. 

Chicken curry with rice today. 

The lane is shut today by BT so shopping day will be tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Housework done. Bedding in the machine. Still wet here. Now sitting down with a cup of coffee.
> 
> Chicken curry with rice today.
> 
> The lane is shut today by BT so shopping day will be tomorrow.


You certain they'll have it reopened tomorrow?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2022)

I have started watching a dark Danish drama on Netflix called _The Chestnut Man_. I keep getting the feeling that I have seen it before but it has been available for no more than a year and I can't find any evidence that I _HAVE_ watched it. 

A bit worrying if it turns out that I _DID_ watch it in 2021, but I am enjoying it so that is what counts. 

I have the last 2 hours of the men's Tour of Flanders to watch and then the women's race. I usually skim through the coverage to catch up on the first few hours but once a year or so I watch a race from start to finish to get a full appreciation of how long and hard it is. 

Then I will start watching the Tour of the Basque Country. I love the scenery there but it always seems to be raining! 

Speaking of which... No sunshine here today. It is milder and damp. I will go out for a gentle stroll to pick up a Metro and get some fresh air. Don't worry - I will keep my distance and not spread Covid further! 

Ah yes - C*v*d! I am 2/3 over it now. Still a bit bunged up and weak though. My pal wants to come over tomorrow from Hebden Bridge so I said I would take another test tomorrow afternoon. That will only be 7 days or so since the original positive result so there might be another positive. Hopefully not though.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> You certain they'll have it reopened tomorrow?



Yep. Well I hope so.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. Well I hope so.


And if it isn't, you go hungry?


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that left-hand window fully closed?


No, it's my neighbour who likes to keep it cracked open.

What I think is weird is how the cottages appear out of true in that shot.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Think it might actually be the third. Final one I believe. I always enjoy anything Nicola Walker is in.
> 
> She was killed off in the detective series Unforgotten and I read something a few days ago about who her replacement was rumoured to be, but damned if I can remember now. Another excellent series.



You are correct madam. 😊

Mrs SD has just confirmed with a rolling of her eyes! 😁


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Apr 2022)

Hello all

ACtually straight failed at Wordle yesterday - 2 option left on the last line
or have I said that before
must be getting old!!!


anyway - 2nd line today I had 3 letter green
finally got it on the very last line!!

Also found out that we are grandkid sitting on Thursday this week. Which involves picking the oldest up from school as usual.
WHich may be rather more complex than usual because it is a 10 minutes drive from their house - basically around Aintree Racecourse which MAY be rather busy around then!!!
(something to do with horses and young women getting dressed up - although how they get a dress on a horse beats me)

Anyway - intermittent miserable rainy weather with some wind today - bike can stay in the shed!!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2022)

A grandson is here. He has has lunch and is going home to do some washing


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2022)

Beds changed this morning, and two loads of washing done, the clothes horse is full, one load of washing to do, dental check up dinnertime showed all healing nicely, I'm back in a fortnight to have a small filling, the tooth next to the one they took out has a small hole in it, down the club tonight, cider bingo and socializing.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Housework done. Bedding in the machine. Still wet here. Now sitting down with a cup of coffee.
> 
> Chicken curry with rice today.
> 
> The lane is shut today by BT so shopping day will be tomorrow.


Will you be taking part in the Dyfi Dash?
Road is being closed, by the council, on the 17th, the event is on the 10th.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Will you be taking part in the Dyfi Dash?
> Road is being closed, by the council, on the 17th, the event is on the 10th.




Nope. 

And the lane is open. I don't even know if they shut the dam thing.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2022)

The Eagle has landed in the Peak District. 
Uneventful tow up the M5 and M6 - I wasn't really looking forward to that, to be honest.
The weather up here has reminded me why we moved to Devon! 
Currently in the Manifold Inn at Hulme End.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2022)

I don't have a sniffle, I'm now officially classifying this as a cold. Tested Saturday, Sunday and today. All negative.

I mentioned to Mrs P we won £25 this month. She has come up with a new classification for Premium Bond wins; £25 = bottle of gin, £50 = two, etc. I'm starting to worry about her.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I don't have a sniffle, I'm now officially classifying this as a cold. Tested Saturday, Sunday and today. All negative.
> 
> I mentioned to Mrs P we won £25 this month. She has come up with a new classification for Premium Bond wins; £25 = bottle of gin, £50 = two, etc. I'm starting to worry about her.


Swimming pool filled with gin for the big one? 😄

Another very gentle walk done and the pj’s are on so that’s me in for the day.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Swimming pool filled with gin for the big one? 😄
> 
> Another very gentle walk done and the pj’s are on so that’s me in for the day.


Well one part gin and three parts tonic with ice flown in from Arctic for purity.


----------



## Paulus (4 Apr 2022)

After another LFT today, I am officially covid negative. It's taken 10 days to go, and other than symptoms of a mild head cold I felt fine.
More domestics done today, several loads of washing done, kitchen floor washed, I dropped the mop bucket so now ineed a new one.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2022)

Tut tut there are some very lazy people here.
9° (and raining) here. This time yesterday it was 0°.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

Good morning people,  nowt to do and all day to do it


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people,  nowt to do and all day to do it


I suggest you don't rush it then


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2022)

Morning. I was awake, I just couldn't be asked to get out of bed as it was nice and warm. 

Grey dull handle damp here and a bit breezy as well. Shopping day for us 


Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

Lol!


----------



## Chief Broom (5 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  snowing here and freezing cold and im on dog walking duties today brrrr
I had too many trees planted in my garden so dug some of them up [carefully] and put them in pots, and now i cant give them away! A person from the housing team who visits took a hazel tree but i still have a plum i cant shift  theres gotta be someone out there who thinks planting a tree is a good thing....whats wrong with people...jeez


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2022)

Just enjoyed a nice cuppa char and 2 ginger bickies.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2022)

Morning. A dreich and dismal day here. Got a little walk done before the rain gets any heavier. Looks like it's on for the day and tomorrow isn't much better. I foresee a lazy day ahead with many cuppas!


----------



## Chislenko (5 Apr 2022)

Sitting here on my balcony in Portugal I could laugh at all you people back home in the UK freezing your bits off........but it is lashing it down here, blowing a gale and bl--dy freezing!!!

The pool man has arrived but so far hasn't got out of his van, I think he may just leave it for another day.

First estate agent visits this afternoon to take his pictures start the ball rolling on getting it on the market.


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Wet and windy oop here in the Peaks.
Off to find a Calor refill bottle today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> The earliest known recorded recipe was scribbled down in 1769.





PaulSB said:


> See WD's Mrs Hinch thread but I was pondering tonight's meal and wondered this.
> 
> When did macaroni cheese become pasta bake? Sometimes it came in a tin to eat with toast. Very continental. 😄


It's a little known fact that Macaroni is a mis-spelling of the dish that was invented by Guglielmo Marconi as a quick and easy way to get nourishment while he was busy inventing the wireless. Another little known fact is that the Movie "Apocalypse Now " was based on the book about the Trojan Wars by Homer called " Acropolis Now "
Thank you, I'll get my coat shall I ?...


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2022)

I have forced Mr WD out of bed. He is stuffing his face with breakfast cereal at the moment.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have forced Mr WD out of bed. He is stuffing his face with breakfast cereal at the moment.


He could have done that from the comfort of his bed. Why'd you move him!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> He could have done that from the comfort of his bed. Why'd you move him!




Sod that.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Sod that.


Think of it another way, if you'd not forced him out of the bed, he'd not be eating.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. I was awake, *I just couldn't be asked to get out of bed as it was nice and warm.*
> 
> Grey dull handle damp here and a bit breezy as well. Shopping day for us
> 
> ...


If you had been asked, would you have given a polite response?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Apr 2022)

For some reason I am not getting Retirement Thread Alerts. ☹️

No settings changed. 

Will try logging out and then back in to see if that resets anything.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> For some reason I am not getting Retirement Thread Alerts. ☹️
> 
> No settings changed.
> 
> Will try logging out and then back in to see if that resets anything.


Don't think I have ever set it to get alerts. I don't want something bleeping at me when people post! 

It is so dismal and miserable here I'm afraid I popped round and bought chocolate.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't think I have ever set it to get alerts. I don't want something bleeping at me when people post!
> 
> It is so dismal and miserable here I'm afraid I popped round and bought chocolate.


Any left?


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2022)

Seems to be a shortage of 6kg propane cylinders again. 
Will have to have butane and hope the weather stays above freezing. 
Off out and about around Moneyash later.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any left?


A Twirl?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't think I have ever set it to get alerts. I don't want something bleeping at me when people post!
> 
> It is so dismal and miserable here I'm afraid I popped round and bought chocolate.



It's the site post alerts for watched threads - they don't beep. 

Logged out and in and it works now - odd!


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2022)

It's quite a nice day out there, so I am off for a ride shortly, just to keep the legs ticking over.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Apr 2022)

In my fair number of years on CC, and over 4 years of Modding all sorts of problematic posts, I have never been as irritated by a post as the opening post in this thread:

Am I being over-sensitive today? 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/b...and-asking-lbs-to-install-them-for-me.284473/


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> In my fair number of years on CC, and over 4 years of Modding all sorts of problematic posts, I have never been as irritated by a post as the opening post in this thread:
> 
> Am I being over-sensitive today?
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/b...and-asking-lbs-to-install-them-for-me.284473/


I can see it both ways! 

I would be less than thrilled if I were the owner of an LBS and everybody started doing that. 

OTOH, I spent several years so poor that sometimes £5 was the difference between buying something and it being unaffordable without skipping a few meals!


----------



## Erasmus (5 Apr 2022)

I must admit the post did wind me up, but can see the other side of the coin (if in fact that's the case here) that colin has expressed above.

Shops often do try to reach a compromise, but are under no obligation to "cooperate to achieve our separate, incompatible goals and come out with a result we can both live with". They've got their own goal to make a living, and are entitled to say the basis on which they will work... take it or leave it.

What's the matter with me, I never usually get drawn into this kind of discussion, must be late for my dinner........


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2022)

I am back . £200 plus petrol has disappeared from my debit card. Things are getting more and more expensive by the week.

The only petrol Morrisons had was E5. 

I am now stuffing my face with a chicken and bacon sandwich and I have a cup of coffee what I am slurping


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back . £200 plus petrol has disappeared from my debit card. Things are getting more and more expensive by the week.
> 
> The only petrol Morrisons had was E5.
> 
> I am now stuffing my face with a chicken and bacon sandwich and I have a cup of coffee what I am slurping



Mrs SD has a friend who filled up her car last week @£140 - mad world!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Mrs SD has a friend who filled up her car last week @£140 - mad world!




Good God. I fill it once month when we go shopping. This month it cost me £36.00. You can tell I don't go far.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Good God. I fill it once month when we go shopping. This month it cost me £36.00. You can tell I don't go far.



I put 10 litres in once or twice a month, a couple of years ago it was costing £11 a time, now it costs £16.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

Our friend who normally comes round on a Tuesday wasn't coming round today but phoned to let us know things hadn't gone to plan and would be round later, when she arrived I supplied tea and cake and headed out to a nearby garden centre, I went out for canes for my sweet peas and compost, I came back with those plus a couple of Angel Wings (Senecio), silver leaves that feel like velvet, slightly tender but wonderfully tactile plants, it looks like I'm spending most of the afternoon rearranging our pots and planting out.


----------



## pawl (5 Apr 2022)

Went to Morrisons Hinckley yesterday .Not for petrol. Petrol station was closed. No fuel petrol or diesel.


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2022)

A nice little 10 miles done, including a couple of hills. Took a photograph of a local water tower for another forum as I was passing it.
Then I stopped at Morrisons on the way back for some bottled ales.
One of my pedals has gone very stiff, so it probably needs a service and a bit of adjustment and grease.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## numbnuts (5 Apr 2022)

I haven't got a car to put fuel in  and I had to wait 25 mintues in the cold for a bus, but that was free.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

I took another Covid test and am still positive, which is no surprise since they can can carry on positive for weeks even if one is no longer infected/infectious. 

My pal would have come over if the result had been negative, but she will leave it for at least another day now. Tomorrow will be 9 days since my first symptoms so she would probably be ok.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I can see it both ways!
> 
> I would be less than thrilled if I were the owner of an LBS and everybody started doing that.
> 
> OTOH, I spent several years so poor that sometimes £5 was the difference between buying something and it being unaffordable without skipping a few meals!


Yep. If it’s a genuine case where someone really can’t afford extra expense I suppose I can see the reason. Most of us have been there at some point but on the other hand some people extract the Michael. We lost an excellent bike shop in Bridge of Allan that my neighbour used to use and his reason for closing was mainly due to people going in to look at bikes and gear, trying things for size, then they never bought from him but went home and bought online to save a few quid. 

Still raining here but I could do with some fresh air so I think I’ll get out for a wander.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Apr 2022)

Been raining all day here and still going on - thinking about doing a bit of garage tidying.

I might leap into action soon or I might not!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Been raining all day here and still going on - thinking about doing a bit of garage tidying.
> 
> I might leap into action soon or I might not!


I really must as I’ve been incredibly bad this morning stuffing my face with chocolate then having a siesta. Think I’ve put on half a stone…..certainly feels like it!


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I took another Covid test and am still positive, which is no surprise since they can can carry on positive for weeks even if one is no longer infected/infectious.
> 
> My pal would have come over if the result had been negative, but she will leave it for at least another day now. Tomorrow will be 9 days since my first symptoms so she would probably be ok.


When Mrs Tenkaykev came down with Covid a couple of weeks ago, her first test when starting to feel rough was negative. When she tested the following morning the line was very pronounced. By day seven it was barely visible.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have forced Mr WD out of bed. He is stuffing his face with breakfast cereal at the moment.



What? You don't take Mr WD his breakfast in bed! What kind of wife are you?


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

Turned out the Senecio was one plant with two branches on it, so I took a spade to it and I now have two plants, the pots are a bit small and they will need potting on to bigger pots later in the year but they're looking good for now.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> When Mrs Tenkaykev came down with Covid a couple of weeks ago, her first test when starting to feel rough was negative. When she tested the following morning the line was very pronounced. By day seven it was barely visible.


Still a strong red line for me.

My friend doesn't have to work again until the middle of next week so she is going to come over tomorrow for our weekly tea & TV night. She will keep as far away from me as possible (in the same room!) and take my spare test kits home with her. She can test herself before she is due to go to work just to make sure she is ok, I won't be seeing anyone for another week after tomorrow anyway so I will definitely be clear by then.


----------



## GM (5 Apr 2022)

G'day y'all...Sun has just peeped out, so off to mow the lawns shortly, and then I might go for a little ride.

On yesterday's House of Games there was a question 'How many garden centres are there in the UK' after trying to guess I thought I bet PaulSB
knows the answer.


----------



## pawl (5 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Turned out the Senecio was one plant with two branches on it, so I took a spade to it and I now have two plants, the pots are a bit small and they will need potting on to bigger pots later in the year but they're looking good for now.
> 
> 
> 
> They look good Dave.Are they hardy outdoor?


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. If it’s a genuine case where someone really can’t afford extra expense I suppose I can see the reason. Most of us have been there at some point but on the other hand some people extract the Michael. We lost an excellent bike shop in Bridge of Allan that my neighbour used to use and his reason for closing was mainly due to people going in to look at bikes and gear, trying things for size, then they never bought from him but went home and bought online to save a few quid.
> 
> Still raining here but I could do with some fresh air so I think I’ll get out for a wander.


I'm the opposite. I'll check what I'm looking at online, then if suitable for what I want I'll go to the shop. Seldom have I bought anything for the cycles online.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Still a strong red line for me.
> 
> My friend doesn't have to work again until the middle of next week so she is going to come over tomorrow for our weekly tea & TV night. She will keep as far away from me as possible (in the same room!) and take my spare test kits home with her. She can test herself before she is due to go to work just to make sure she is ok, I won't be seeing anyone for another week after tomorrow anyway so I will definitely be clear by then.


Can kit you out like this if needed!


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

I don't think they're fully hardy, @pawl , but an outdoor plant hardy down to - 5 according to the article I read, apparently they don't like being waterlogged.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2022)

We have just enjoyed a stir fry with garlic and ginger sauce.
MrsD is rapidly going off meat but I fried some chicken slices with mine.....very tasty


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We have just enjoyed a stir fry with garlic and ginger sauce.
> MrsD is rapidly going off meat but I fried some chicken slices with mine.....very tasty


Sounds nice. I like garlic and ginger.


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2022)

It's stopped raining and we've even seen enough sun to charge my van battery up fully.
Managed to source a 6kg propane from Staffordshire Farmers Supplies in Ipstones.
Luncheon partaken of at the Bulls Head in Moneyash - it's been 48 years since we were last in there. 
Steak, onion and mushroom cob with chips.
I couldn't manage all of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> What? You don't take Mr WD his breakfast in bed! What kind of wife are you?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Went to Morrisons Hinckley yesterday .Not for petrol. Petrol station was closed. No fuel petrol or diesel.




The only petrol Morrisons I Newtown had was E5.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2022)

I've been a bad girl just like Mo. I have stuffed my face with a custard donut from Morrison's. I havnt had any donuts for months and just fancied buying some. Must be the weather. That's my excuse anyway


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I've been a bad girl just like Mo. I have stuffed my face with a custard donut from Morrison's. I havnt had any donuts for months and just fancied buying some. Must be the weather. That's my excuse anyway


I’ve just had a bowl of savoury rice for tea and will try and have nothing other than a cuppa later. Must be better tomorrow. I always feel horrible after eating too much crap. Not sure why I do it!


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds nice. I like garlic and ginger.


Definitely not a Scottish vampire then Mo 🧛‍♀️🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿😁


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2022)

I have been told that there is naff all on the tv tonight so I will have to have a rummage around on Netflix and Amazon prime to see if I can find anything to watch.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds nice. I like garlic and ginger.


You should have told me.....I would have saved some for you


----------



## pawl (5 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I don't think they're fully hardy, @pawl , but an outdoor plant hardy down to - 5 according to the article I read, apparently they don't like being waterlogged.


Thanks for that Might give them a try.


----------



## Chislenko (5 Apr 2022)

Pool man got out of his van, cleaned the pool, looks nice.

I was going to show typical tabloid "before and after" photos but CC had gone into "not uploading photos" mode again.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> It's stopped raining and we've even seen enough sun to charge my van battery up fully.
> Managed to source a 6kg propane from Staffordshire Farmers Supplies in Ipstones.
> Luncheon partaken of at the Bulls Head in Moneyash - it's been 48 years since we were last in there.
> Steak, onion and mushroom cob with chips.
> ...


They didn't remember you from your last visit then?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2022)

GM said:


> G'day y'all...Sun has just peeped out, so off to mow the lawns shortly, and then I might go for a little ride.
> 
> On yesterday's House of Games there was a question 'How many garden centres are there in the UK' after trying to guess I thought I bet PaulSB
> knows the answer.


I would put the number of independent centres at 2250 - 2500 for a retail market valued at £5.5 - £6bn. It's a lot bigger business than people appreciate. This would include chains such as Dobbies and Blue Diamond. I don't include multiple retailers such as B&Q in the centre numbers.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> In my fair number of years on CC, and over 4 years of Modding all sorts of problematic posts, I have never been as irritated by a post as the opening post in this thread:
> 
> Am I being over-sensitive today?
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/b...and-asking-lbs-to-install-them-for-me.284473/


I have seen some that I've found more irritating but this is certainly high up the list. My view is a man or woman should be paid what their labour is worth and sufficiently to live a decent life. A businesses should profit sufficiently to allow them to reinvest to grow the business and invest in its future.

I've watched a punter walk in to my LBS with a half built Merlin road bike and ask them to build it up as he was struggling! Personally I wouldn't have the balls to do that.

Equally I won't be ripped off. We had a bathroom installer quote some work recently. They are very good and I would have been happy to use them as we have in the past. After I went through the quote in detail I found the charge to supply and fit two radiators was £760. This was to remove existing radiators and replace with new ones of the same size. He didn't get the work and his reputation is in tatters with me.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2022)

Anyway, good evening. I've been popping in and out and have now settled down for the evening. Wet and windy all day. Granddaughter here today, this makes three days out of the last four and includes the Saturday sleepover. At the moment she's Granddad's girl, with me the whole time, all three days, wants me to do everything. I find it quite wonderful she trusts me..........

.........and I'm absolutely completely totally nackered. I have a brandy and The Magnificent Seven.


----------



## GM (5 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I would put the number of independent centres at 2250 - 2500 for a retail market valued at £5.5 - £6bn. It's a lot bigger business than people appreciate. This would include chains such as Dobbies and Blue Diamond. I don't include multiple retailers such as B&Q in the centre numbers.








I would have thought it was more than 1,800


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Anyway, good evening. I've been popping in and out and have now settled down for the evening. Wet and windy all day. Granddaughter here today, this makes three days out of the last four and includes the Saturday sleepover. At the moment she's Granddad's girl, with me the whole time, all three days, wants me to do everything. I find it quite wonderful she trusts me..........
> 
> .........and I'm absolutely completely totally nackered. I have a brandy and The Magnificent Seven.


M7.....original or remake ?


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2022)

Absolutely load of old cob***** on the main tv channels tonight . Watched the last episode of Bridgeton, and now MrsP is watching another episode of the Affair on now tv.
I'm plugged into the sounds app for BBC radio. 
Loos like an early night in bed. I am reading a book about Operation Pedistal, the convoy to relieve Malta in 1942. The author is Max Hastings. A throughly good read.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Apr 2022)

GM said:


> View attachment 638742
> 
> 
> I would have thought it was more than 1,800


That is only in Chorley


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> That is only in Chorley


Yeah, we have one each!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2022)

GM said:


> View attachment 638742
> 
> 
> I would have thought it was more than 1,800


Is that the quiz show answer? I'm not being facetious. The number is difficult to get at and varies according depending on where one gets data and whether or not retail nurseries are included. My number would include all independent outlets retailing plants, I'd accept some are not what most people consider to be a garden centre.

There are +/- 1500 garden centres which accept HTA (Horticultural Trades Association) gift tokens so I'd put the 1800 as a touch low. The centre has to be an HTA member to trade these.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> M7.....original or remake ?


Remake. It's mildly entertaining and doesn't need much concentration. Basically seven men kill a lot of other men!


----------



## GM (5 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Is that the quiz show answer? I'm not being facetious. The number is difficult to get at and varies according depending on where one gets data and whether or not retail nurseries are included. My number would include all independent outlets retailing plants, I'd accept some are not what most people consider to be a garden centre.
> 
> There are +/- 1500 garden centres which accept HTA (Horticultural Trades Association) gift tokens so I'd put the 1800 as a touch low. The centre has to be an HTA member to trade these.




Definitely too low, but I'm not going to argue with Richard Osman he's bigger than me!


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I would put the number of independent centres at 2250 - 2500 for a retail market valued at £5.5 - £6bn. It's a lot bigger business than people appreciate. This would include chains such as Dobbies and Blue Diamond. I don't include multiple retailers such as B&Q in the centre numbers.


Just short of 2,000?
Again, not counting the likes of B&Q.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Is that the quiz show answer? I'm not being facetious. The number is difficult to get at and varies according depending on where one gets data and whether or not retail nurseries are included. My number would include all independent outlets retailing plants, I'd accept some are not what most people consider to be a garden centre.
> 
> There are +/- 1500 garden centres which accept HTA (Horticultural Trades Association) gift tokens so I'd put the 1800 as a touch low. The centre has to be an HTA member to trade these.



The one i was in this morning is called Littlehurst and is on the outskirts of Kersley not far from me, a tiny place, it would fit into the garden centre part of the local B & Q with room to spare, they do some good stuff in there and have a nice cafe, its called Forkandles and I like their bacon sandwiches.


----------



## gavroche (5 Apr 2022)

Taking a day off from invigilating tomorrow to take Mrs G to the hospital. She has a pre-op assessment for her galeblader. Considering she saw her consultant last September regarding it and gone on the list since then, she might have a date for her operation soon. I certainly hope so.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

From my Facebook page tonight, lol.

A smart-arsed teenager at the back of the room raised his hand and asked.
"What would happen if I came in tomorrow suffering from complete and utter sexual exhaustion?"
The entire class was reduced to laughter and sniggering.
When silence was restored, the teacher smiled at the student, shook her head and sweetly said, "Well, I would expect you to write the exam with your other hand."


----------



## PaulSB (5 Apr 2022)

Some films shouldn't be remade........


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Some films shouldn't be remade........


Many/most shouldn't be!

If the original film was an interesting idea but not done very well, fair enough. 

If the plan is just to use the latest crop of stars to milk an old idea, don't do it, especially if the original was brilliant.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Many/most shouldn't be!
> 
> If the original film was an interesting idea but not done very well, fair enough.
> 
> If the plan is just to use the latest crop of stars to milk an old idea, don't do it, especially if the original was brilliant.


You mean like remaking _"The Quiet Man "_ or _"Zulu"_?

The first was started in Killaloe/Ballina, with some filming being done by the Italian company doing the remake.
The second doesn't seem to have got past the talking about it stage.


----------



## 12boy (6 Apr 2022)

Actually The Magnificent Seven was a remake of Kurosawa's The Seven Samurai and A Fistful of Dollars a remake of Yojimbo. Both of the two Japanese films had the great Japanese actor Toshiro Mifune.
My pal across the street had a laser reaming of his prostate yesterday and will be be prostrate with a catheter tube for a few days. Supposedly he will be fully recovered in 2 weeks and will no longer need to whiz every half hour for 10 minutes with a 1/2 cup result. When he gets better we will be bike riding again.
Be safe and well.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2022)

Good morning. The forecast is horrid but its dark and impossible to judge at the moment. Today? Well it will be housework, ironing and loads of admin for home, cycle club and U3A. Oh the joy. 

There is Covid at #2 son's house. A carer brought it in. The carer is very ill. One client tested positive and has gone home, he is ill and clinically vulnerable. #2 son is negative so far. 🤞🤞 If he tests positive he will have to isolate as others in his housecare vulnerable. He will come home ill or not as isolation means staying in his room for five days and possibly ten. I'm not sure what that means for us?

Local experience, our social circle, is significantly divided. People are either very ill or simply test positive.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. The forecast is horrid but its dark and impossible to judge at the moment. Today? Well it will be housework, ironing and loads of admin for home, cycle club and U3A. Oh the joy.
> 
> There is Covid at #2 son's house. A carer brought it in. The carer is very ill. One client tested positive and has gone home, he is ill and clinically vulnerable. #2 son is negative so far. 🤞🤞 If he tests positive he will have to isolate as others in his housecare vulnerable. He will come home ill or not as isolation means staying in his room for five days and possibly ten. I'm not sure what that means for us?
> 
> Local experience, our social circle, is significantly divided. People are either very ill or simply test positive.


It's wet out here.


----------



## rustybolts (6 Apr 2022)

Heavy coat and wooly hat n hood on for early walk in the rain  before the heavy traffic


----------



## Chief Broom (6 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  im getting up early as the heating is cheaper! i shall adjust my sleep times to suit. 
I bought a bright n cheerful sofa cover now that im getting into the decor  could do with some pictures/wall hangings or something...i did find an old calendar with my old dogs smiling face so he's up there on the wall looking down at me and from doggy heaven i hope!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  im getting up early as the heating is cheaper! i shall adjust my sleep times to suit.
> I bought a bright n cheerful sofa cover now that im getting into the decor  could do with some pictures/wall hangings or something...i did find an old calendar with my old dogs smiling face so he's up there on the wall looking down at me and from doggy heaven i hope!
> View attachment 638785


Handsome fella..............the dog that is.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's wet out here.


Aye, wet here 'n all


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks, yoga this morning then out to lunch, not much else planned.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Aye, wet here 'n all


Clearing 'ere.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2022)

Morning. Rubbish sleep and a slight headache and it’s raining!  Things can only get better as some pop group once sang. Can’t remember who as I have never been particularly into pop music.


----------



## Paulus (6 Apr 2022)

Morning all.
It's quite windy this morning with rain forecast for later. Actually the rain has just started.
@Mo1959 was D.ream who sang things can only get better. Professor Bryan Cox of telly space programs was the keyboard player.
My son is having a shed delivered today, and I have been roped in, pressganged, to help him erect it.
I hope the rain stops by then.
Wordle in 5 this morning.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. The forecast is horrid but its dark and impossible to judge at the moment. Today? Well it will be housework, ironing and loads of admin for home, cycle club and U3A. Oh the joy.
> 
> There is Covid at #2 son's house. A carer brought it in. The carer is very ill. One client tested positive and has gone home, he is ill and clinically vulnerable. #2 son is negative so far. 🤞🤞 If he tests positive he will have to isolate as others in his housecare vulnerable. He will come home ill or not as isolation means staying in his room for five days and possibly ten. I'm not sure what that means for us?
> 
> Local experience, our social circle, is significantly divided. People are either very ill or simply test positive.


Mrs Tenkaykev is still feeling tired and has Symptoms of a heavy cold . Its over a fortnight since she caught Covid. I’ve been advised that I’ll be getting a fifth dose, not sure yet about the timescale, I had my 4th on 6th February so early May if they keep to the 12 week schedule.


----------



## Chislenko (6 Apr 2022)

Sun is up here, wind has dropped, off for a ride on the Allez Sport soon. Not ridden it in two years as I leave it over here and obviously not been here due to Covid travel restrictions.

With reference to the thread on another part of the board, 52 cafes in 52 weeks, I could probably do 52 in a day here as there are cafes a plenty!


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Rubbish sleep and a slight headache and it’s raining!  Things can only get better as some pop group once sang. Can’t remember who as I have never been particularly into pop music.


Morning Mo, hope you’re feeling better soon, D’Ream sang that song you mentioned 👍


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Remake. It's mildly entertaining and doesn't need much concentration. Basically seven men kill a lot of other men!


What I recall about that film was......there were approx 40 baddies and the goodies killed about 500 of them.
We, sort of, enjoyed it but I much prefer the original.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2022)

Morning. It's like a winter's day here. Cold. Raining. Windy (not me) dark. Grey. 

I must dig out the heavy duty thermal bloomers I think. They are industrial strength so I should be ok.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2022)

Good morning good peeps.
I had a few drinkypoos while watching the footy last night.
Was on bed, zonked out by 2200.......woke at 0650 this morning..... good result
No rain here as yet.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. It's like a winter's day here. Cold. Raining. Windy (not me) dark. Grey.
> 
> I must dig out the heavy duty thermal bloomers I think. They are industrial strength so I should be ok.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



There was a post on my Facebook page yesterday that reminded me of you, it was from the Black Country museum and showed a traditional two up two down with bloomers hung on the washing line.


----------



## Chislenko (6 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> There was a post on my Facebook page yesterday that reminded me of you, it was from the Black Country museum and showed a traditional two up two down with bloomers hung on the washing line.



Must admit The Black Country Museum is on our to do list. Have done Beamish and St. Fagans in Cardiff, I quite like this type of day out.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What I recall about that film was......there were approx 40 baddies and the goodies killed about 500 of them.
> We, sort of, enjoyed it but I much prefer the original.


Yep, when the baddies returned there were 200.........about 6 in the final scene. 

The original was a classic.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Sun's out and my solar panel is soaking it up. 
Off to Dilhorne this morning to meet up with an old best mate from my teens, we were Post Office Telephone engineer apprentices together in the early 70s. Haven't seen him for about 25 years. 
Got so much to catch up on.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning good peeps.
> I had a few drinkypoos while watching the footy last night.
> Was on bed, zonked out by 2200.......woke at 0650 this morning..... *good result*
> No rain here as yet.


The footie or the sleep?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The footie or the sleep?


I thought that when I re-read it. I did mean the sleep but it would apply to both


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2022)

Well I've been pondering.........regular readers will know I'm prone to this. So what is it with tradespeople?

Just before Christmas a roofer was working in the village and my neighbour was very satisfied with his work. I asked for a price to reroof my garage. I explained I understood it's a small job, that is I expect it to be expensive. The promised quote never arrived.

Last Tuesday a highly recommended plumber came to price replacing two radiators and a towel rail. He said we would have the price by last Thursday and he could do it next week. Guess what?

I mentioned the bathroom people wanting to charge £760 for replacing two radiators. I went to the trouble of returning to the showroom, explaining my concerns that there could be a misunderstanding as £760 seemed a great deal. I was promised a response. Well then???

I find it truly bizarre. Although I trained as a grower I spent 40 years managing sales, customer service etc. Yes, we did let people down on occasion but we never ignored them.

I understand small jobs are expensive. I'll pay but please don't pee me off. 

Can't get my head round it.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Must admit The Black Country Museum is on our to do list. Have done Beamish and St. Fagans in Cardiff, I quite like this type of day out.



We've done the Black Country museum several times, its worth walking through the bottom gate and visiting the canal tunnel, trip takes about half an hour, though there are longer ones available, we've been to Beamish but haven't seen all of it, it was only a couple of years ago and my Good Lady was already having mobility problems and there was too much for her to get round, haven't seen Fagans in Cardiff.


----------



## Sterlo (6 Apr 2022)

@PaulSB, couldn't agree more re the tradesmen rant. I'm fed up of contacting one (if you can even get them to respond in the first place) then them saying they will come round and have a look. They then either don't turn up or if they do they promise a quote and you never hear from them again. We've had it with roofers, electricians, builders. Fortunately, one of our friends is a plumber so we have no issues with that side, we never push him unless it's urgent, but he always turns up when he says he will. I was the same, from a customer service background, we always at least responded to a customer, never ignored their requests.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> There was a post on my Facebook page yesterday that reminded me of you, it was from the Black Country museum and showed a traditional two up two down with bloomers hung on the washing line.




I have done the Black Country museum. It was yeats ago, but it was quite good. Well worth a visit


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've been pondering.........regular readers will know I'm prone to this. So what is it with tradespeople?
> 
> Just before Christmas a roofer was working in the village and my neighbour was very satisfied with his work. I asked for a price to reroof my garage. I explained I understood it's a small job, that is I expect it to be expensive. The promised quote never arrived.
> 
> ...




You just can't get good tradesmen any more. That's why we do and have always done everything ourselves. And our son does everything himself as well no matter what it is. We will do the bathroom ourselves. Carpets laid. Plumbing done. Windows fixed. My son bought the parts to repair his dishwasher a few months ago and did the job himself. All decorating is done by himself . We have never had so called professionals In as they are mostly crap. Charge a fortune. And bodge everything.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Apr 2022)

Well, my notifications have stopped appearing again. ☹️

Cache cleared so let's see if that works.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2022)

Sterlo said:


> @PaulSB, couldn't agree more re the tradesmen rant. I'm fed up of contacting one (if you can even get them to respond in the first place) then them saying they will come round and have a look. They then either don't turn up or if they do they promise a quote and you never hear from them again. We've had it with roofers, electricians, builders. Fortunately, one of our friends is a plumber so we have no issues with that side, we never push him unless it's urgent, but he always turns up when he says he will. I was the same, from a customer service background, we always at least responded to a customer, never ignored their requests.



We've had this, its annoying, a lot of tradespeople don't seem interested in the smaller jobs. With our recent stopcock repair we only got it done because a friend of my Brother In Law is a plumber, our regular plumber, who's normally very good but expensive, looked at it and refused to do it, the stopcock is half buried in the wall.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well I've been pondering.........regular readers will know I'm prone to this. So what is it with tradespeople?
> 
> Just before Christmas a roofer was working in the village and my neighbour was very satisfied with his work. I asked for a price to reroof my garage. I explained I understood it's a small job, that is I expect it to be expensive. The promised quote never arrived.
> 
> ...





Sterlo said:


> @PaulSB, couldn't agree more re the tradesmen rant. I'm fed up of contacting one (if you can even get them to respond in the first place) then them saying they will come round and have a look. They then either don't turn up or if they do they promise a quote and you never hear from them again. We've had it with roofers, electricians, builders. Fortunately, one of our friends is a plumber so we have no issues with that side, we never push him unless it's urgent, but he always turns up when he says he will. I was the same, from a customer service background, we always at least responded to a customer, never ignored their requests.



A serious case of demand exceeding supply and the work is there without having to try too hard on the customer care front.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2022)

Meant to post this 2 weeks ago....off our son to MrsD.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You just can't get good tradesmen any more. That's why we do and have always done everything ourselves. And our son does everything himself as well no matter what it is. We will do the bathroom ourselves. Carpets laid. Plumbing done. Windows fixed. My son bought the parts to repair his dishwasher a few months ago and did the job himself. All decorating is done by himself . We have never had so called professionals In as they are mostly crap. Charge a fortune. And bodge everything.


I can see the benefits but the problem is I'm really bad at it!!! I understand exactly how to remove and replace the new radiators. It ain't rocket science but would be an absolute copper-bottomed disaster if I tried. 

It's the same reason I use an LBS I'm just mechanically inept.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Apr 2022)

Tradesman story. 

My accountant's mother had a leaky hand basin. 

Accountant has a friend who is a plumber. 

Accountant asks plumber to do job and send bill to him. 

Plumber did the job satisfactorily. He had arrived onsite at 8.30am and was finished in under 2 hours. 

Accountant was billed for £200!

Bill queried and the plumbers response was that he was unable to fit any work in for the rest of the day (!) and he only did the job as a favour when he could've booked a whole day's work in instead. 

Accountant sent the plumber £60 and no more was heard of the matter.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> A serious case of demand exceeding supply and the work is there without having to try too hard on the customer care front.


Yes, quite agree. We have over the years found some absolute diamonds but keeping hold of them is impossible. I really get it, small work is not cost effective so please charge me accordingly. I will pay for good work done on time...........though £760 for two radiators is taking the piss frankly.

Years back we had a good joiner. Great guy, super work quality. Then one day he quoted me £200 to hang some doors.....that was £200 per door!!!!  It would have been far better if he'd been honest and said "I'll do it but I have to charge £££ because."


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Tradesman story.
> 
> My accountant's mother had a leaky hand basin.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who's an accountant, his customer base is all small local businesses. When he was building a new house he thought it a great idea to give the work to his customers. This didn't work out well. When things went wrong or weren't completed on time he was stuck as he didn't want to upset his own customers by hassling them


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I can see the benefits but the problem is I'm really bad at it!!! I understand exactly how to remove and replace the new radiators. It ain't rocket science but would be an absolute copper-bottomed disaster if I tried.
> 
> It's the same reason I use an LBS I'm just mechanically inept.



Similar radiator issue in some ways. 

We needed 1 old radiator replacing. 

Contacted local well know larger firm for supply and fit. 

They quoted £230.

Plumber came and fitted the radiator and did an excellent job. 

Took him just over an hour and a half. 

Bill arrived a fortnight later at £450.

Queried this and the response was that the job took longer than expected. 

I paid them £230 immediately by bank trans and invited them to explain how any extra time could possibly run to £220 when the original quote probably included about £150 for labour and business costs on a job that lasted around 1.5 hours. 

I invited them to undertake Court proceedings should they wish to do so if they felt that they had been underpaid. 

Never heard anything from them after that.


----------



## gavroche (6 Apr 2022)

Salut les amis ( es) . Yesterday, on the way back from school I bought a new phone at Currys. I will collect it tomorrow. It is a Samsung A13 with 128 mb so plenty of memory. My present one is full and I am fed up with not being able to download apps or do updates so in the drawer it will go tomorrow with other old ones.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2022)

Walk done before the next shower. Blue bin day for us. How exciting. 

My bathroom is badly needing renewed. There is a local plumber who gets a good name and recommendations on Facebook but I have given up asking him. I must have asked him four times over the space of over 2 years and no joy. He even turned up the next day to replace my ballcock in the loft no problem and looked at the bathroom and sounded like he was definitely going to do it, but never heard from him again. I must get the finger out and find someone else.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2022)

And those horror stories are why we do everything ourselves. My SIL fitted a new kitchen and the only job he didn't do himself was to move a couple of sockets. luckily there is a great electrician in the area. She only does it part time as she is a farmer.


----------



## Chislenko (6 Apr 2022)

Yes, I do most stuff myself. Just plasterboarded the garage ceiling and fitted new downlights in there and have moved the two existing strip lights to one end. It is like Blackpool illuminations in there now!! Have wired them independently so you can have either the downlights, the striplights or all on at once.

Wiring is not hard but of course we are governed by rules and regulations nowadays which from memory doesn't cover the garage (hopefully!!)


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2022)

Apparently it is 7 deg here And feels like 2 deg. I can believe that.


----------



## Sterlo (6 Apr 2022)

I paid over £800 to a sparkey a couple of years ago when we did the kitchen (all the units were fitted by yours truly) to move a couple of sockets and wire in the new electric hob and hooker hood (was a gas hob previously). Our friend had removed the old gas hob and didn't even charge us for his time. I only did it because I was under the impression that electrical work in a kitchen had to be done/signed off by a professional, but when I asked him he said it wasn't the case, so I could have done it myself. In addition, he put a nail through a water pipe when he was installing the wiring for one of the sockets. He got a plumber to sort it and said he'd pay for it, but I still think he just added it onto the bill at the end. I made him wait before I paid it though.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2022)

I have said before....my nickname is Mr Bean.
Over the years I have undertaken lots of small jobs and done all my own paInting/decorating etc. I even tiled our large kitchen.
But plumbing, gas, electrics etc...forget it.
Get an expert in who can do it properly while I am scratching my head.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And those horror stories are why we do everything ourselves. My SIL fitted a new kitchen and the only job he didn't do himself was to move a couple of sockets. luckily there is a great electrician in the area. She only does it part time as she is a farmer.


Now there lays the answer in my view. Farmers, and many other professions, are immensely practical people very capable of turning their hand to anything. It makes absolute sense.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2022)

There's a guy two doors down from us who renovated his cottage. Exactly the same as our house. He did everything except the roof and internal plastering. The result is superb.

He's a retired engineer from BAE.


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Apr 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I paid over £800 to a sparkey a couple of years ago when we did the kitchen (all the units were fitted by yours truly) to move a couple of sockets and wire in the new electric hob and hooker hood (was a gas hob previously). Our friend had removed the old gas hob and didn't even charge us for his time. I only did it because I was under the impression that electrical work in a kitchen had to be done/signed off by a professional, but when I asked him he said it wasn't the case, so I could have done it myself. In addition, he put a nail through a water pipe when he was installing the wiring for one of the sockets. He got a plumber to sort it and said he'd pay for it, but I still think he just added it onto the bill at the end. I made him wait before I paid it though.


I THINK you can still move existing socket’s and or add one spur to a existing socket , anything more and you need to have it signed off by an electrician . Unless they have changed the rules again 😀
Certainly when my brother in law ( a carpenter) did our kitchen a decade ago , he rewired it but it then had to be signed off . Re the nail in the water pipe , I think my brother in law can beat that , while doing our kitchen he managed to drill into our gas pipe ! We came home to the whole house smelling of gas and all the windows and doors open 😂. Luckily he had a mate that was a gas engineer so it was all sorted while we went and had a coffee. And no he didn’t have the nerve to try and charge me for it 😀 probably because mrs exlaser would have strung him up by his ‘ plum’s’ if he had tried. She was not a happy bunny that day . 😀


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2022)

Similar stories with tradespeople here... 

My friend rang me at 10:00 this morning and immediately started going on about me having still been asleep. She knows exactly what the score is so I don't understand why she does it.

She goes to bed early but then wakes up in the middle of the night and can't get back to sleep. I don't want that so I go to bed late and then struggle to wake up. I understand both approaches...

Anyway, she has decided to be sensible and not come over today. I will take another test on Friday to see if I get the all-clear then for a weekend visit.

I forgot to mention the totally bizarre thing that happened the night before last... I woke up after 2 hours sleep to a strange glow from the corner of my bedroom. I have blackout curtains so it wasn't sunlight and there is no glowing electrical equipment. I stared at the glow and swirling lines of giant multicoloured text started scrolling through the air!!! I was awake enough to realise that it could not possibly be real and to ask myself if I were still asleep. I sat upright in bed and dug my fingernails into my left forearm. The pain told me that I definitely was awake. The weirdness told me that I was asleep. I concluded that I was physically awake but much of my brain was still actually sleeping! Once I stopped being worried about it I was able to change the colour of the text, the font, and the speed and direction of scrolling. It was entertaining in what I imagine a good psychedelic drug experience to be like kind of way... 

Eventually, fatigue won and the light faded back into darkness. I slept for another few hours after that.

Looks like another day slumming around the house alone. I don't even need to get a Metro because I accidentally did today's puzzles online a few hours ago. (I didn't get yesterday's paper so I was going to do the puzzles on the website but forgot that they change over at midnight.)

At least there is plenty of bike racing to watch on Eurosport.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2022)

We completely 're wired our house in Birmingham having bought the whole kit for our size of house . We used a manual that showed us step by step what to do.

We lost the cat for an hour or so one day as we finished one room and put the floorboards back little realising he had wanted to get close to us to see what we are doing and got down under the floorboards. We had to take them back up to retrieve him


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2022)

I popped a Sumatriptan and lay down for an hour and now have a pain free head again 

Just had beans on toast for lunch washed down with a big mug of Yorkshire Tea. No doubt manage another little walk before long. We have wind and showers here.


----------



## Sterlo (6 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I popped a Sumatriptan and lay down for an hour and now have a pain free head again
> 
> Just had beans on toast for lunch washed down with a big mug of Yorkshire Tea. No doubt manage another little walk before long. We have wind and showers here.


How are feeling after your bus incident, hope you're okay now?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2022)

Sterlo said:


> How are feeling after your bus incident, hope you're okay now?


Still a bit stiff and sore, especially the right knee which actually got the full impact but it’s gradually easing. I’ve got a dressing on it as it was bleeding. It seems to have stuck well so I might gently soak it off this evening and see how it’s looking now.


----------



## GM (6 Apr 2022)

Confession time... I was self employed in the building game for over 50 years as a chippy, I totally agree with you all about not turning up and overcharging. I've had it myself when I wanted to get an electrician in to do something that I couldn't tackle.
Basically you get the self employed person working as a subcontractor like myself that only does large contracts that can take anything from 2 weeks to a couple of years, one of the last jobs I did I was on for 6 years. Or you get self employed person that only does domestic jobs, in and out in a day.

Anyway I just had another blood test, I had one 2 weeks ago but my GP wasn't happy with some of the results....Plus I did Wordle in 4.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I popped a Sumatriptan and lay down for an hour and now have a pain free head again
> 
> Just had beans on toast for lunch washed down with a big mug of Yorkshire Tea. No doubt manage another little walk before long. We have wind and showers here.



Do you know that you can get Sumatriptan in nasal inhaler and injection form. 

Mrs SD is a cluster headache sufferer which are really nasty - touch wood, she hasn't had an attack for some time. 

Tabs were very slow to take effect, inhalers 5-10 minutes and injections (Epipen style) were nearly instant although they really knocked her for six. 

Nasal inhalers are pretty easy to get hold of but they are reluctant to issue injections as they cost about £60 a go and I think they only give them to cluster headache sufferers.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Do you know that you can get Sumatriptan in nasal inhaler and injection form.
> 
> Mrs SD is a cluster headache sufferer which are really nasty - touch wood, she hasn't had an attack for some time.
> 
> ...


I am finding the tablets are taking longer to work now than they used to. It’s just 50mg I get so maybe needing to ask for 100mg, or take 2 but they only give me a dozen at a time. They are quite an expensive tablet


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am finding the tablets are taking longer to work now than they used to. It’s just 50mg I get so maybe needing to ask for 100mg, or take 2 but they only give me a dozen at a time. They are quite an expensive tablet



Perhaps ask for inhalers - work way faster as they get into the bloodstream quicker than via the stomach. 

Mrs SD moved from tabs to inhalers and then to injections; the latter were a struggle to get despite her condition.


----------



## GM (6 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had beans on toast for lunch washed down with a big mug of Yorkshire Tea.



Mo did you have the Masterchef version...


----------



## Paulus (6 Apr 2022)

GM said:


> Mo did you have the Masterchef version...
> 
> View attachment 638832


Poncy style food, eh John.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2022)

GM said:


> Mo did you have the Masterchef version...
> 
> View attachment 638832




Priceless


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2022)

Just the kitchen and downstairs bathroom to do now so time for a brew and a sarnie. Mrs P has just come home to report friend and next-door but one neighbour tested positive this morning. We were altogether Friday night. I'll test tomorrow as I'm not going out today.

What a nice young man has called this morning. Two Visa payments have been declined as suspected fraudulent activity but if I could confirm some details he could help.

We chatted for a bit and then I asked for some clarification. "What do the little red and orange circles on the card mean?" I asked. Still don't know as we got cut off.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2022)

We had bacon, egg, beans, cheese and potatoe croquettes and sausages.

Now i have  and I can't move.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had bacon, egg, beans, cheese and potatoe croquettes and sausages.
> 
> Now i have  and I can't move.



We were out to lunch in Jubilee Crescent today, I had egg on toast and was surprised to find they gave me 4 eggs, egg on toast normally comes with 2 eggs.


----------



## 12boy (6 Apr 2022)

A good mechanic, either bike or car, a reasonable plumber and electrician are treasures for sure. I once had a plumber who was putting in a shower tell me "l charge 25/hr, but if you watch it is 50 and if you help it is 100." He did good work, too.
I have found Pex and Sharkbites very good for plumbing as the connections do not leak , the Pex can go around obstacles and no soldering is required.
Be well and safe.


----------



## Paulus (6 Apr 2022)

It's just got quite dark outside, and a heavy shower of rain has fallen. The wind has got up also. 
Ps, I'm watching the Tourof the Basque country on the telly box.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2022)

I just had a very confusing little conversation with _Dai-the-dye_! 

There was a knock at my door which sounded very much like my Hebden Bridge pal's characteristic rat-a-tat-tat pattern. I thought perhaps she had changed her mind about calling round after her walk.

I opened the door and discovered instead a young man with a ridiculously bushy beard (how do they grow them that thick?!), wearing grubby fluorescent overalls, and holding a handful of tools. He immediately launched into a very quick speech in a strong Welsh accent. All I could make out was "_Hi, I'm Dai_"! It took several attempts to get him to speak slowly and clearly enough to find out that Yorkshire Water were checking the sewers and he in fact wanted me to wash some orangey-red _dye_ down my kitchen sink so they could check its passage along the pipes!  



Paulus said:


> Ps, I'm watching the Tour of the Basque country on the telly box.


I will be watching that tonight. I am watching _Scheldeprijs_ now.


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> We were out to lunch in Jubilee Crescent today, I had egg on toast and was surprised to find they gave me 4 eggs, egg on toast normally comes with 2 .


I’ve lived in Coventry for over 35 years and still don’t know this area very well . Think I’ve only ever been to Jubilee Crescent twice , each time to buy a shed . 😂😀


----------



## Paulus (6 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I just had a very confusing little conversation with _Dai-the-dye_!
> 
> There was a knock at my door which sounded very much like my Hebden Bridge pal's characteristic rat-a-tat-tat pattern. I thought perhaps she had changed her mind about calling round after her walk.
> 
> ...


Did he have any identity on him, sounds to me like he could be checking out properties.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Apr 2022)

Just booked train tickets for our trip to London / Edinburgh/ Newcastle/ Leeds next month. Checked my railcard and it expires the day after we get back. That had me checking my bus pass, I’ve had it since I was 60 so it’s getting on for thirteen years now. It’s been renewed twice, once when I lost my wallet and once when it expired. Oddly enough, they use the original photo that they have on file so it’s a bit like “ The Portrait of Dorian Gray “ but with my wallet instead of an attic 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Apr 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I’ve lived in Coventry for over 35 years and still don’t know this area very well . Think I’ve only ever been to Jubilee Crescent twice , each time to buy a shed . 😂😀


Are you Arthur Jackson ?


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Apr 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I’ve lived in Coventry for over 35 years and still don’t know this area very well . Think I’ve only ever been to Jubilee Crescent *twice , each time to buy a shed *. 😂😀



We shall have to begin referring to you as "TwoSheds"


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> Did he have any identity on him, sounds to me like he could be checking out properties.


He had a Yorkshire Water van and a group of pals (also wearing grubby overalls) all shoving cameras down sewers!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2022)

But speaking of security checks... I think my pal might just have fallen victim to some kind of phishing scam with her email account! She has just been on the phone telling me that Microsoft has sent her lots of messages reporting problems. I strongly suspect that they did NOT come from Microsoft and that she should NOT have done what they told her to do... Trying to sort things out now, but she isn't listening so I'll leave her to do her thing for now!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> But speaking of security checks... I think my pal might just have fallen victim to some kind of phishing scam with her email account! She has just been on the phone telling me that Microsoft has sent her lots of messages reporting problems. I strongly suspect that they did NOT come from Microsoft and that she should NOT have done what they told her to do... Trying to sort things out now, but she isn't listening so I'll leave her to do her thing for now!


YIKES 

they can be very persuasive
Hope she hasn;t let them do too much damage - see if you can get her to change her bank account passwords and email passwords ASAP!

As an ex-expert in IT (i.e. used to be a real expert but they keep changing stuff without my permissions!) I am not that vulnerable - but I have been through the script with them and they are sometimes very good!!!

not surprising some people fall for it


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> But speaking of security checks... I think my pal might just have fallen victim to some kind of phishing scam with her email account! She has just been on the phone telling me that Microsoft has sent her lots of messages reporting problems. I strongly suspect that they did NOT come from Microsoft and that she should NOT have done what they told her to do... Trying to sort things out now, but she isn't listening so I'll leave her to do her thing for now!



Even if the messages were from Microsoft (and, like you, I doubt it), it probably wouldn't be wise to do what they said


----------



## Chislenko (6 Apr 2022)

26 mile done on the old Allez, great coffee stop at 1 euro. Sun shining not a lot more you can ask for.

Bringing the Allez back to Britain after this trip and was going to sell it but will sell the winter bike , Ridley, I built up last year Instead.

I will keep the Allez, find some way to cobble mudguards on it (no eyelets) and use in winter once back home. First ride on it in two years, it was like the proverbial "comfortable pair of old slippers" just an absolute great bike!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Apr 2022)

OK - right

I want a word with whoever is in charge of the weather

it clearly said that it was going to rain this afternoon but this morning would be dry - cloudy but dry

So I decided to go out for a ride this morning in spite of feeling a bit rubbish
got bike out then went back in to get a drink and the ebike battery and a few other things - by the time I went out again the saddle was wet and the stone flags had sprinkes of drops on them
Decided to go anyway

got damp on the way out but OK and it stopped after a while (like 10 minutes)
Got to The Dream which is a decent turning point and had intended to take the quick route back home - all downhill and pretty direct
as it had stopped raining I decided to go the long way

Naturally, as soon as I wa passed the turning point and a fair way down the road it started raining again. Expecting it to stop I carried on - so it got harder and harder so I got home soaked

Now it is afternoon when it was supposed to rain and it is dry

HEADS MUST ROLL!!!!


----------



## Paulus (6 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> *I will keep the Allez, find some way to cobble mudguards on it (no eyelets) and use in winter once back home*.


P.clips are your friend.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> We shall have to begin referring to you as "TwoSheds"


I have a friend called John. He does have two sheds. His Facebook name is JohnnyTwoSheds.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Apr 2022)

So @ColinJ has had an orange dye and cameras in and out of his pipes. ?????? 🤔🤣🤣


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I’ve lived in Coventry for over 35 years and still don’t know this area very well . Think I’ve only ever been to Jubilee Crescent twice , each time to buy a shed . 😂😀



its only just down the road from me, its got two chemists, a Tesco, a doctors and a dentist, a mobility aids shop, several charity shops and an assortment of other shops plus a good motor parts shop.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> YIKES
> 
> they can be very persuasive
> Hope she hasn;t let them do too much damage - see if you can get her to change her bank account passwords and email passwords ASAP!


She has finally managed to change her password and get back in. I'll speak to her again later to go through a few things!

Guess what... she had only put _MY _email address in as her alternative contact details _BUT NOT TOLD ME_! I had been getting iffy-looking messages claiming to be from Microsoft over the past few days - 'suspicious activity on your account x*********z@hotmail.com' and just routinely deleted them on the grounds that I do not have an email address like that! 

She has now set up a gmail account as her alternative account, and I suggested that she puts her mobile number in there too.



Exlaser2 said:


> I’ve lived in Coventry for over 35 years and still don’t know this area very well . Think I’ve only ever been to Jubilee Crescent twice , each time to buy a shed . 😂😀





dave r said:


> its only just down the road from me, its got two chemists, a Tesco, a doctors and a dentist, a mobility aids shop, several charity shops and an assortment of other shops plus a good motor parts shop.


I used to live up the 'hill' beyond the Wallace, so I knew Jubilee Crescent very well. I used to go to the library there.



PaulSB said:


> So @ColinJ has had an orange dye and cameras in and out of his pipes. ?????? 🤔🤣🤣


I think a day like that is coming sooner than I'd like! I can put up with having to get up once during the night but if it gets to once an hour then even I will feel obliged to see the doc...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> She has finally managed to change her password and get back in. I'll speak to her again later to go through a few things!
> 
> Guess what... she had only put _MY _email address in as her alternative contact details _BUT NOT TOLD ME_! I had been getting iffy-looking messages claiming to be from Microsoft over the past few days - 'suspicious activity on your account x*********z@hotmail.com' and just routinely deleted them on the grounds that I do not have an email address like that!
> 
> ...


You have probably thought of this - but I would advise her to ring her bank and advise them of what has happened - they might have a thing where they can up the level of vigilance in case of dodgy transactions
T the very least she needs to check her account every few days for a week or two.

Hope she is OK - herself as well as her accounts


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have done the Black Country museum. It was yeats ago, but it was quite good. Well worth a visit


Ulysses?


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> We shall have to begin referring to you as "TwoSheds"


Lol , I’ve been called a lot worse. 😂😂
Once upon a time we only one shed which housed my two bikes plus mrs exlaser bike( that never moved ) and I still had room for my daughters bike and a lawn mower.
Then bike inflation happened !!!! So we had to have shed inflation too 😀
Now we have his and her sheds. 
My shed contains my four bikes ( plus lawnmower and a assortment of tools).
Mrs exlaser shed contains her three bikes and our daughters one bike ( she did have two bikes for a short while, until she rode into the back of a parked car 😕😀 )


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I paid over £800 to a sparkey a couple of years ago when we did the kitchen (all the units were fitted by yours truly) to move a couple of sockets and wire in the new electric hob* and hooker hood *(was a gas hob previously). Our friend had removed the old gas hob and didn't even charge us for his time. I only did it because I was under the impression that electrical work in a kitchen had to be done/signed off by a professional, but when I asked him he said it wasn't the case, so I could have done it myself. In addition, he put a nail through a water pipe when he was installing the wiring for one of the sockets. He got a plumber to sort it and said he'd pay for it, but I still think he just added it onto the bill at the end. I made him wait before I paid it though.


What sort of kitchen were you running?


----------



## Sterlo (6 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> What sort of kitchen were you running?


I thought there were a lot of women in there.


----------



## Chief Broom (6 Apr 2022)

Evening folks  someone actually came and took the tree! Silly of me to imagine that so many would be clamouring for a free tree [to save the planet n all] it would cause a riot 
Made some cheese pasties  havent made anything involving pastry for ages...i was all fingers and thumbs trying to stick and crimp them together.....got there in the end though and theyre very nice


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2022)

@Mo1959 . You shop at the Coop I think.
We tried the following (chilli beef with rice) today.....very tasty. We had one between us with jacket potato and it was more than enough.
Instruction is to micro for 90 seconds.....not enough imo.
https://shop.coop.co.uk/product/26673544-a7b1-499b-a5ac-ffb12e738335


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> She has finally managed to change her password and get back in. I'll speak to her again later to go through a few things!
> 
> Guess what... she had only put _MY _email address in as her alternative contact details _BUT NOT TOLD ME_! *I had been getting iffy-looking messages claiming to be from Microsoft over the past few days - 'suspicious activity on your account x*********z@hotmail.com' and just routinely deleted them on the grounds that I do not have an email address like that! *
> 
> ...


I've been getting similar. Always someone trying to log in to my account, using the latest handset.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 . You shop at the Coop I think.
> We tried the following (chilli beef with rice) today.....very tasty. We had one between us with jacket potato and it was more than enough.
> Instruction is to micro for 90 seconds.....not enough imo.
> https://shop.coop.co.uk/product/26673544-a7b1-499b-a5ac-ffb12e738335


That doesn’t sound correct. Sure it tells you to do longer than that! Is it not three and a half minutes? Could be wrong.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That doesn’t sound correct. Sure it tells you to do longer than that! Is it not three and a half minutes? Could be wrong.


I have been known to be wrong but I will check.
But it was very nice.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have been known to be wrong but I will check.
> But it was very nice.


I’m sure they have changed the recipe a bit and I don’t like it as much as I used to. I had their braised beef and mash tonight with some Brussels sprouts. It was nice.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2022)

I’ve resorted to watching an old Lewis on ITV3 as there’s nothing else on I fancied.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2022)

Up Links road, across the roundabout up Wallace road, across the Radford road into Coundon?




ColinJ said:


> I used to live up the 'hill' beyond the Wallace, so I knew Jubilee Crescent very well. I used to go to the library there.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2022)

In The interchange, Bradford, today on the main concourse. When I was passed by a woman in tight trousers, too tight in fact. I attempted to let her know, but was told in very clear language, by her, that I should keep my thoughts to myself.

I did as instructed, and never told her that the back of them had split. Red stands out against white fairly well, which is why I think some signs are red and white for this reason. 
I left her to wander on none the wiser, given abusive language was all she appeared to know.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Up Links road, across the roundabout up Wallace road, across the Radford road into Coundon?


Yes. What is now 'Coundon Wedge' was one of my favourite places to play as a child. (That was about 20 years before they built Coundon Wedge Drive.)


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yes. What is now 'Coundon Wedge' was one of my favourite places to play as a child. (That was about 20 years before they built Coundon Wedge Drive.)



Yes. Before they built the road it was a favourite Sunday walk from Allesley across the wedge and home through Coundon, I also took the kids up there on their bikes, happy days.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2022)

The wind is howling round our chimney tops and rain driving against the windows so loud it woke me up.

Time for


----------



## rustybolts (7 Apr 2022)

Wind is blowing a gale over here too all night , decided against very early outing so its a quick brew n toast and back into the fleapit for another snooze  Stay Safe Folks


----------



## rustybolts (7 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Even if the messages were from Microsoft (and, like you, I doubt it), it probably wouldn't be wise to do what they said


the less Microsoft and anyone else knows about you the better , its hard to stop the buggers constantly snooping


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2022)

Morning.  And 🌪️ here. A cold northerly with a feel like temperature of minus 2. It’ll be a chilly walk today.


Wordle done in 3


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2022)

A filthy day ahead (weather wise). Wind is driving the rain and its been mixed with hail.
Strangely the local forecast shows the temperature dropping by 2° at 0800....thats bot nice is it?
Slept badly last night, probably too much sleep the previous night.
I need an Aldi dash but really, really, really don't feel like it.


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2022)

Good morning from a very breezy Coventry, my planned bimble has been put back to Saturday, I'm mostly doing housework today, my new cassette and chain are due to arrive so theres some bike fettling to do, I've got a kitchen cabinet that needs new legs but that might have to wait till another day, it'll take me an hour just to empty it, and this morning my Good Ladies carer paid us her last visit before going on holiday for a fortnight, she's off to Poland to visit family.


----------



## Paulus (7 Apr 2022)

Morning all, guess what. Windy here also. Bright, but windy. 40mph gusts are forecast for this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2022)

Another bleh day for us. Cold, damp and very windy. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2022)

It’s brightening up this morning, friend is coming round and we’ll do a short run. Calf has been tight so I’ll take it easy. We’re out to lunch with friends on Saturday in St Tropez ( not the place in France, it’s on Poole Quay and is owned by a wonderful French couple ) 
Stay safe folks 👍☕️


----------



## Chislenko (7 Apr 2022)

Sun is up, chaps working on the next apartment block are acting as my alarm clock, seven a.m. start to seven p.m. 12 hour day!

Second estate agent coming today to take pictures, do valuation etc. Solicitor meeting tomorrow. Have to get an Energy Efficiency Certificate as our place was built before they became law in 2014. Apparently that is going to be circa 200 Euros just for a bloke to walk around for five minutes and then produce a certificate.

But at least we have the ball rolling.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Raining again!
Had a good day yesterday meeting up with my old best mate from the 70s. So much to catch up with!
Probably just having a ride around today - Dovedale, Bakewell etc.


----------



## Chief Broom (7 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  its a cold northerly again  Im on spaniel walking duties so whatever the weather i'll be walking the beach and collecting sea weed for the bin, its going to make good compost especially as im adding some turf i found dumped by the golf course workers. This cold snap has checked the growth of my toms...which isnt good for young plants so will sow some more as back up in case they dont grow well.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2022)

Good day. Bright but decidedly breezy!! Yellow 30mph breezy. 

➖️ LFT earlier. ✅️ Need to do this as we had close contact twice over the weekend with friends who are now positive and ill. I'm playing cards this afternoon and #2 son situation. We've only four tests remaining so I'll pop to the chemist later. I can walk there which is a good plan.

I've considered an Aldi dash but the freezer says we're OK for everything. Fresh veg can wait. Found some smoked haddock in the freezer so kedgeree for tea.

I have curdled. 

Stove is lit.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2022)

It's blowing a hoolie here now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Apr 2022)

Still in bed having a Kindle lay in. 

Windy overnight and supposed to be very windy all day but... it is currently sunny and dead calm out there. 🙂


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2022)

Eeeeee that were a bit gusty oop top o the hill! 🌪️ Strangely, I didn't meet anyone else. Didn't have a phone or camera with me to take pics of a slight covering of snow over on the other hills. It felt more like winter than the middle of spring.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2022)

I've discovered the cartoon thread. Very good but I must resist for a while. So I'm looking after a neighbour's cat, guinea pigs and hens. Just breakfasted on two fresh delicious boiled eggs. Spotted a dead rat in a trap on his allotment while I was feeding the hens. After some consideration i thought:

"Nope, sorry mate. I'll do your pets and chickens but you can deal with your own friggin' rats after your hols."


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2022)

Kitchen, lounge and bathroom floors mopped, bin emptied and cleaned, it were a bit . I'm going to get washed and dressed then I'll get the papers, have a  then get the vacuuming done.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've discovered the cartoon thread. Very good but I must resist for a while. So I'm looking after a neighbour's cat, guinea pigs and hens. Just breakfasted on two fresh delicious boiled eggs. Spotted a dead rat in a trap on his allotment while I was feeding the hens. After some consideration i thought:
> 
> "Nope, sorry mate. I'll do your pets and chickens but you can deal with your own friggin' rats after your hols."


Maybe just my daft mind making a connection with your first sentence, but I thought that was going to be a joke! 

My noisy neighbours have workmen in yet again and I suspect are getting a wood burning stove installed. There's no chimneys/flues in these bungalows so it will be quite a task I presume. They are obviously settling in for the duration then so either I get used to their constant noise or downsize and find myself somewhere more peaceful.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2022)

Aldi dash done. All prices are creeping up even there... ..may not be much but eg baking potatoes up by 6p each. Bananas up......only by 1p but that is approx' 8%.
Mo....I not envy you your walk. I know you dress sensibly but it was a very cold, biting wind plus the rain 'orrible.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Aldi dash done. All prices are creeping up even there... ..may not be much but eg baking potatoes up by 6p each. Bananas up......only by 1p but that is approx' 8%.
> Mo....I not envy you your walk. I know you dress sensibly but it was a very cold, biting wind plus the rain 'orrible.




We have noticed that everything is creeping up in price especially meat. God knows where we will be come Autumn when we might get even bigger price hikes of fuel and electric and gas


----------



## GM (7 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> It’s brightening up this morning, friend is coming round and we’ll do a short run. Calf has been tight so I’ll take it easy. *We’re out to lunch with friends on Saturday in St Tropez* ( not the place in France, it’s on Poole Quay and is owned by a wonderful French couple )
> Stay safe folks 👍☕️




Is that a restaurant where you eat topless!


----------



## Paulus (7 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've discovered the cartoon thread. Very good but I must resist for a while. So I'm looking after a neighbour's cat, guinea pigs and hens. Just breakfasted on two fresh delicious boiled eggs. Spotted a dead rat in a trap on his allotment while I was feeding the hens. After some consideration i thought:
> 
> "Nope, sorry mate. I'll do your pets and chickens but you can deal with your own friggin' rats after your hols."


The Crows and Magpies might deal with the rat for him.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have noticed that everything is creeping up in price especially meat. God knows where we will be come Autumn when we might get even bigger price hikes of fuel and electric and gas


Thought you had a ready supply of free lamb in the next field


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thought you had a ready supply of free lamb in the next field




I wish


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2022)

Back from a wander to the Co-op. On my last shop I got a voucher for £6 off a £40 shop so worth trying to make use of it so I bought 24 toilet rolls and some Ariel washing tabs......that soon bumps the price up! That will keep me going for ages now though. Got some nice cooked chicken breast to have with savoury rice for tea.


----------



## Poacher (7 Apr 2022)

Too windy for a ride. "Perpetual headwind" is getting a thorough test, and performing well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2022)

Just back from my run which ended up as a walk. I felt my calf start to protest so I walked home. Previous experience tells me that had I continued I'd have done some damage that would have taken several weeks to recover from.
Just heard that the Tour of Britain penultimate day will be down our way. Preliminary plan is to head out to Wimborne and park ourselves in the Butchers dog or the Taphouse. It should be quite scenic as the route takes in Durdle Door and Corfe Castle, it can be a tad lumpy around there and there are lots of viewing places.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from my run which ended up as a walk. I felt my calf start to protest so I walked home. Previous experience tells me that had I continued I'd have done some damage that would have taken several weeks to recover from.
> Just heard that the Tour of Britain penultimate day will be down our way. Preliminary plan is to head out to Wimborne and park ourselves in the Butchers dog or the Taphouse. It should be quite scenic as the route takes in Durdle Door and Corfe Castle, it can be a tad lumpy around there and there are lots of viewing places.


The like is for you getting to see the cycling, not your painful calf  Hope it eases soon. Would it be worth trying shoes with a higher heel in case for some reason you are overstretching the calves?............and Classic, I don't mean him to run in high heels!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2022)

****** BREAKING NEWS ******
Loo roll shortage hits small Scottish town​
We are receiving reports of local residents in Crief making excessive purchases of toilet rolls and other household essentials The cause of this outbreak is as yet not fully understood. The manager at the local Co-op declined to comment when your reporter questioned the policy of offering £6 off a basket worth £40. A request for information has been sent to Co-op Headquarters in Manchester but no reply had been received at the time of reporting.

Further updates will appear from our Lancashire correspondent who is currently stuck on the M61 enroute to Manchester


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The like is for you getting to see the cycling, not your painful calf  Hope it eases soon. Would it be worth trying shoes with a higher heel in case for some reason you are overstretching the calves?............and Classic, I don't mean him to run in high heels!


Thank you Mo 👍 I run in Hokas which can look a bit like clown shoes due to the very plush cushioning😁 I’ve rubbed some max strength voltarol gel into the calf and will follow an “ ice, elevate, massage “ regime for a few days, then start the gradual heel raises/drops. 
Need to get it sorted as our running club has organised a “ Bluebell Bake off “ for the end of the Month. We’ll all meet up by the cricket pitch at Pamphill and go for a walk / run through the extensive bluebell woods. We each have to bring a picnic chair and a home made cake which will be judged by one of our friends who was a chef / pro cake maker. 🍰🍰🧁🥮


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Bright but decidedly breezy!! Yellow 30mph breezy.
> 
> ➖️ LFT earlier. ✅️ Need to do this as we had close contact twice over the weekend with friends who are now positive and ill. I'm playing cards this afternoon and #2 son situation. We've only four tests remaining so I'll pop to the chemist later. I can walk there which is a good plan.
> 
> ...


I looked up “ Curdle “ it’s like Wordle, but for Indian words 😎


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Aldi dash done. All prices are creeping up even there... ..may not be much but eg baking potatoes up by 6p each. Bananas up......only by 1p but that is approx' 8%.
> Mo....I not envy you your walk. I know you dress sensibly but it was a very cold, biting wind plus the rain 'orrible.



Yes, we've noticed the same. Still a lot cheaper than Morries/Sainsbury's for us.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2022)

A question for you expert wordlers.
We are trying to get into it so today MrsD opened it on her tablet while opened it on my phone.
We both used New York Times.
We had completely different words etc.
Won't say** what they were in case I spoil it for anyone BUT how can that be ?
**quite happy to pm anyone with the 2 words.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you expert wordlers.
> We are trying to get into it so today MrsD opened it on her tablet while opened it on my phone.
> We both used New York Times.
> We had completely different words etc.
> ...


Yes, this is a known thing but I haven't experienced it. I just logged in to the NYT game on my laptop, put in the exact same guesses and got the same answer in three lines as on my phone.


----------



## Paulus (7 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you expert wordlers.
> We are trying to get into it so today MrsD opened it on her tablet while opened it on my phone.
> We both used New York Times.
> We had completely different words etc.
> ...


Normally it's the same word no matter where in the world you are.
My friend out in Australia gets the same word, albeit 9 hours earlier.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I suspect are getting a wood burning stove installed. There's no chimneys/flues in these bungalows so it will be quite a task I presume.


My sister has an old wood burner in her Devon cottage. She is having it replaced with a better new one but has been told that the current arrangement is unsafe (venting smoke through a 400 year old chimney with no flue lining). I don't know whether she is getting honest advice on the subject but she is being told that she needs a flue lining putting in along with the new wood burner.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2022)

****** News Update ******
New Supplies Sent to Crieff
Tesco said to be exploiting the crisis​
Our reporter in Manchester has received confirmation from Co-op the affected store(s) will be resupplied by 17.00 today. A spokesman commented 3 x 24 packs have been despatched to return stocks to their normal level with one extra pack also desptached to increase stock levels by 33%. Unconfirmed reports suggest other local stores are felt to be exploiting the crisis by offering one free roll to any customer spending more than £100 in store.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A question for you expert wordlers.
> We are trying to get into it so today MrsD opened it on her tablet while opened it on my phone.
> We both used New York Times.
> We had completely different words etc.
> ...




I had that as well. I opened it for the first time ever. My word was totally different to my grandsons word.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My sister has an old wood burner in her Devon cottage. She is having it replaced with a better new one but has been told that the current arrangement is unsafe (venting smoke through a 400 year old chimney with no flue lining). I don't know whether she is getting honest advice on the subject but she is being told that she needs a flue lining putting in along with the new wood burner.



I have heard something similar, although, no personal experience. The daughter of one of my drinking Pals was told similar, apparently, CO fumes from wood-burner can leak through the pointing of brickwork, even into adjacent house (if there is one), is what she was told.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I have heard something similar, although, no personal experience. The daughter of one of my drinking Pals was told similar, apparently, CO fumes from wood-burner can leak through the pointing of brickwork, even into adjacent house (if there is one), is what she was told.


It makes sense to me. Obviously, nobody will have been up the inside of a 400 year old chimney doing the pointing! 

I suffered a bad dose of CO poisoning once and wouldn't wish it on anyone***.






*** I might consider a special exception for Putin, who includes poisoning other people as one of his lighter entertainments!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2022)

There are a lot of new regulations for wood burning stoves now. From flues, to the protection from a potential fire between walls and the burner, to airwash systems, to the amount of air flow acceptable aroubd the burner, the size of flues etc .


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My sister has an old wood burner in her Devon cottage. She is having it replaced with a better new one but has been told that the current arrangement is unsafe (venting smoke through a 400 year old chimney with no flue lining). I don't know whether she is getting honest advice on the subject but she is being told that she needs a flue lining putting in along with the new wood burner.


Almost certainly correct. We had an open hearth coal effect gas fire fitted over a decade ago and they came and did a pre inspection of the chimney. I'd been advised that if the flue wasn't in good condition then a flue liner would be required. The chap also checked the room ventilation. It's best to be safe than sorry.
There's a bungalow over the road that recently had a wood burner fitted, They fitted a stainless steel flue, it comes out of the roof tiles and rises about six feet to the ridge line. It also has a couple of S/S supports. As the tiles are the usual brown colour it does stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2022)

Mrs Tenkaykev has just received a belated ( due to our extended stay in Edinburgh caused by Covid ) birthday parcel from our son in London. A wonderful hand made card from our young granddaughter and some chocolates and Biscuits from Fortnums. One of the tins is labelled " Lucifers Biscuits " that contain ginger and Jalapeno chillies 🔥😎 Mrs Tenkaykev doesn't like ginger so I've bagsied them 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Almost certainly correct. We had an open hearth coal effect gas fire fitted over a decade ago and they came and did a pre inspection of the chimney. I'd been advised that if athe flue wasn't in good condition then a flue liner would be required. The chap also checked the room ventilation. It's best to be safe than sorry.
> There's a bungalow over the road that recently had a wood burner fitted, They fitted a stainless steel flue, it comes out of the roof tiles and rises about six feet to the ridge line. It also has a couple of S/S supports. As the tiles are the usual brown colour it does stick out like a sore thumb.


As does next doors. It looks like they are about to set sail!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> As does next doors. It looks like they are about to set sail!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 638954


What an eyesore that is


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What an eyesore that is


Not just me then! It's certainly not attractive. Here's hoping the height will ensure the smoke clears my house if the wind is coming from that side. Don't fancy smoky washing or smelling it coming in the windows when they are open. Doesn't look like it should.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2022)

Oh dear - my Hebden Bridge pal seems to be having a succession of senior moments...! 

She rang me from her landline to say that she had lost her mobile. Considering that she had rung me from her mobile only 20 minutes earlier, that took some doing. I rang the mobile and she tracked it down. 

A few minutes later she rang again in a flap to tell me that she had lost her bank card after yesterday's walk to Todmorden. She had only just got the card after losing her previous one. Perhaps she had left the replacement card at the railway station? Or was it at HB Co-op? She rang the Co-op. Yes, they had the card. She just rang again. They had the old CANCELLED card! 

Aargh... she just rang again. She used the card at Aldi in Todmorden yesterday so that seems to be the most likely place to have left it. I am going there now so I'll check.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> She rang me from her landline to say that she had lost her mobile. Considering that she had rung me from her mobile only 20 minutes earlier, that took some doing. I rang the mobile and she tracked it down.


It just struck me... Why could she have rung the mobile herself from her landline!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oh dear - my Hebden Bridge pal seems to be having a succession of senior moments...!
> 
> She rang me from her landline to say that she had lost her mobile. Considering that she had rung me from her mobile only 20 minutes earlier, that took some doing. I rang the mobile and she tracked it down.
> 
> ...




Should she be allowed out on her own?


----------



## postman (7 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD says I have a 3 1/2" floppy.....she can be so hurtful.


I'm sorry but I am laughing that is so funny,women can be hard sometimes.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not just me then! It's certainly not attractive. Here's hoping the height will ensure the smoke clears my house if the wind is coming from that side. Don't fancy smoky washing or smelling it coming in the windows when they are open. Doesn't look like it should.


Surely they need planning permission for that ugly thing?


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> As does next doors. It looks like they are about to set sail!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 638954


At least that is black, the one over the road is bright stainless steel! It looks like a smaller version of the industrial ventilation you see on restaurants / take aways.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Kitchen, lounge and bathroom floors mopped, bin emptied and cleaned, it were a bit . I'm going to get washed and dressed then I'll get the papers, have a  then get the vacuuming done.


You trying to save having to put the washer on?


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My sister has an old wood burner in her Devon cottage. She is having it replaced with a better new one but has been told that the current arrangement is unsafe (venting smoke through a 400 year old chimney with no flue lining). I don't know whether she is getting honest advice on the subject but she is being told that she needs a flue lining putting in along with the new wood burner.


The smoke could be venting into the rooms above, the loft, or building up in the walls. All the flue lining will do is make certain the smoke has only one exit, on the outside.
The other option is to knock through the walls and rebuild the chimney lining.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I had that as well. I opened it for the first time ever. My word was totally different to my grandsons word.


That was to stop you copying!


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It just struck me... Why could she have rung the mobile herself from her landline!


Does she know her number?


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2022)

Numbnuts missing.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> I'm sorry but I am laughing that is so funny,women can be hard sometimes.


Unlike older men, who often_ can't_ be... 



classic33 said:


> Does she know her number?


My pal admitted that was the problem! She seems to be having a lot of brain fog recently. I wonder whether she had a false negative on her Covid test...

Anyway, the good news is that her missing bank card is in the safe at Todmorden Aldi! They (rightly) would not give it to me so she is bringing ID over tomorrow to pick it up in person.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2022)

On the way to Aldi I saw a youngish man riding an illegal e-MTB down the road. (He was doing about 20 mph without pedalling so the vehicle was effectively an electric motorcycle.) He had his young son/kid brother standing on the back of the saddle with hands on the rider's shoulders. Neither were wearing helmets. 

The child was in a pretty vulnerable position whizzing along like that, but what can you do?

ColinJ: _I say, sir - your vehicle is illegal and I worry for the safety of the child on the back!_

Rider: _Thank you for alerting me to the problem - we will immediately dismount and push the vehicle up the hill. I will not make that mistake again!


_


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2022)

Quick TV recommendation from me "House of Maxwell" about the life of Robert Maxwell and his family. Very interesting first episode on BBC2 last Monday. You'll find it on iPlayer.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My sister has an old wood burner in her Devon cottage. She is having it replaced with a better new one but has been told that the current arrangement is unsafe (venting smoke through a 400 year old chimney with no flue lining). I don't know whether she is getting honest advice on the subject but she is being told that she needs a flue lining putting in along with the new wood burner.


If she has a reliable quality installer the company should refuse to make the new installation unless a liner is used.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> If she has a reliable quality installer the company should refuse to make the new installation unless a liner is used.


I think that was the gist of it, yes!


----------



## Chislenko (7 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oh dear - my Hebden Bridge pal seems to be having a succession of senior moments...!
> 
> She rang me from her landline to say that she had lost her mobile. Considering that she had rung me from her mobile only 20 minutes earlier, that took some doing. I rang the mobile and she tracked it down.
> 
> ...



Had she spent the night in that pub by the theatre / opera house / whatever it is opposite the public toilets? A fine selection of ales in there as I recall!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2022)

My daughter, SIL and granddaughter are in Aberystwyth tonight to watch jasper carrot.


----------



## Chislenko (7 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My daughter, SIL and granddaughter are in Aberystwyth tonight to watch jasper carrot.



Unbeknown to me until yesterday but one of the former members of Earth Wind and Fire now lives in Aber!


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My daughter, SIL and granddaughter are in Aberystwyth tonight to watch *jasper carrot.*



Didn't realise he was still going, he is even older than me! I used to really enjoy his TV show.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Had she spent the night in that pub by the theatre / opera house / whatever it is opposite the public toilets? A fine selection of ales in there as I recall!


The park?
There was always a vast selection of drinks in there, after dark.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Didn't realise he was still going, he is even older than me! I used to really enjoy his TV show.




Yep. Still going strong apparently. He does stuff on YouTube as well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. Still going strong apparently. He does stuff on YouTube as well.


Good old Jasper, a staunch Birmingham City supporter. When he was in "The Detectives " TV series with Robert Powell he managed to insert a few digs against the Villa into the scripts. 😎


----------



## Chislenko (7 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> The park?
> There was always a vast selection of drinks in there, after dark.




No from memory was it the Nightjar?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Had she spent the night in that pub by the theatre / opera house / whatever it is opposite the public toilets? A fine selection of ales in there as I recall!


Ha ha - no... Alcohol can't be blamed.

I haven't had any alcohol for 10 years but I am still forgetting things that I should remember. 



welsh dragon said:


> My daughter, SIL and granddaughter are in Aberystwyth tonight to watch jasper carrot.





BoldonLad said:


> Didn't realise he was still going, he is even older than me! I used to really enjoy his TV show.


I was just thinking the same thing.

I didn't have a clue who he was in the mid-1970s but he was on in a small room at Warwick university one evening when I was over there with a bunch of mates so we thought we'd check him out.

We sat with a bunch of students on the floor of the room while Jasper performed some of his songs and told his comic stories. One student had obviously had a few too many and did some drunken heckling. Jasper stopped mid-song, shook his head slowly from side to side, rolled his eyes, and in a slow, exaggerated Brummie accent said "_Oh, der's alwez wun in evry audience!_" - much cheering and laughter! 

We cracked up to "_The Nutter on the Bus_", though he would probably get '_cancelled_' if he tried performing that these days?!


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2022)

This one?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oYYo49R_ZS0


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My daughter, SIL and granddaughter are in Aberystwyth tonight to watch jasper carrot.


WOW! That takes me back to my student days in Pershore, Worcestershire, '73 - '76. We used to see him quite regularly in local folk clubs, pubs etc. when he was a rather bad "folk" singer telling some very, very funny stories. I still have his first two albums in the loft.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2022)

Good morning. It is going to be a glorious day. I am not going to waste this. It is 29 days since I last rode a bike. I am going out later this morning. Strava has a new "memories" feature I've never seen before and it has just popped up a ride I did on April 8th 2020. That seems a very appropriate route to follow.

So I'm not going to slob around. I have stuff to do before going out. Catch you all later.


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2022)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks from a grey Dorset. A trip to Screwfix is on the cards, I’ll take my trusty Brommie as I can wheel it into the store and just plonk everything in the basket bag. A trip to choose new curtains is also planned, I’m certainly “ living the life “ 😁
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2022)

Morning all, 
Wordle in 3
It's quite cloudy outside, and due to be most of the day.
Dog walking, domestics, and then a meeting of the escape committee at the Railway Bell in New Barnet. 
Have fun everyone


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It just struck me... Why could she have rung the mobile herself from her landline!


I am frightened to ask but.....what sort of age is she ?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My daughter, SIL and granddaughter are in Aberystwyth tonight to watch jasper carrot.


He still going then? I used to enjoy watching him on tv.
Edit
I sent this before catching up with other posts......feel free to ignore it


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2022)

Morning. Brrrrr. -1 here. But it looks quite bright so should warm up a bit later.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2022)

Morning all.
Very bright but frosty this morning.
A CC/my phone question.... ....
For some reason my phone has started giving me loud alerts whenever a post gets a "like" or reply.
Have I pressed something I shouldn't ?
How do I stop it.....it is bl**dy annoying


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2022)

Morning. A long lie for me. Wasn’t really sleeping but it was cosy. Wordle done in 3.


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

It appears to have stopped raining at last.
We've never been on a site that was so waterlogged before!
The sun's out and it's blimmin' cold, but at least it's dry.
The forecast says it'll stay like this for a good few days now, which is just as well as there is no way I would be able to shift the van off this site until it dries out. We are moving on to Rutland Water on Monday, so it's got a chance of being dry by then - otherwise it will be a phone call to the farmer for the use of his tractor. 




welsh dragon said:


> My daughter, SIL and granddaughter are in Aberystwyth tonight to watch jasper carrot.


I went to the same school as Bob Davies (Jasper Carrott) 


ColinJ said:


> We cracked up to "_The Nutter on the Bus_", though he would probably get '_cancelled_' if he tried performing that these days?!


That bus was the same one I used to get to go to school. Carrotts observations were quite accurate. 
In my teens, I used to go to the Boggery Folk Club in Solihull - part owned by Jasper and he used to do a regular turn.
Later on, when I was a telephone engineer, I had a job to move a phone in a flat in Acocks Green. Knocked on the door and Jasper Carrott opened it wearing his dressing gown. I hadn't registered the name on the AN - Mr Robert Davies.


----------



## pawl (8 Apr 2022)

Due to have my fourth Covid booster jab 24th of Aprili


----------



## GM (8 Apr 2022)

Morning all... My only Jasper Carrot story is when we were on holiday in Menorca he owned a villa near where we were staying, never saw him though.

Wordle in 4, too many options.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2022)

Wordle in 4.....
Welshie.......I googled that 'problem' with the tablet having a different word to the phone. Apparently it happens a lot when someone eg decides the word is too difficult/easy so just changes it. Sounds crazy to me.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> It appears to have stopped raining at last.
> We've never been on a site that was so waterlogged before!
> ...


That's it, The Boggery. I was struggling to remember. We also used to go to a place in Evesham, Worcester and another out towards Stratford I think.................it's far too long ago now. Geez 1973 where did that go???? 

Well I've done all my stuff, just having breakfast  here I come. I will report back. If I have a mechanical I'll throw it in the canal.


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2022)

Superb effort in Tesco's this morning, £45 of shopping for £8, the local council are running a voucher scheme and we were entitled to a £36 off our shopping through it. Also in Tesco this morning i saw a couple of the check out ladies helping an old fella who was struggling, they helped him though the checkout and back to his mobility scooter.


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> That's it, The Boggery. I was struggling to remember. We also used to go to a place in Evesham, Worcester and another out towards Stratford I think.................it's far too long ago now. Geez 1973 where did that go????
> 
> Well I've done all my stuff, just having breakfast  here I come. I will report back. If I have a mechanical I'll throw it in the canal.


The folk club out Stratford way was at Wootton Wawen - The Navigation Inn if I remember correctly. 
Do you remember a performer called Mike Absolom?


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Very bright but frosty this morning.
> A CC/my phone question.... ....
> For some reason my phone has started giving me loud alerts whenever a post gets a "like" or reply.
> ...


Go to your account page, go to Alerts. I think you can deal with it there.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> Go to your account page, go to Alerts. I think you can deal with it there.


Next question.....
How do I get to my accounts page


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Next question.....
> How do I get to my accounts page


Silly old sod


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Next question.....
> How do I get to my accounts page


Click onto your avatar picture at the top of the page. Next to the envelope and alerts bell.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> Click onto your avatar picture at the top of the page. Next to the envelope and alerts bell.


Right..... been there but cannot see anything related to alerts (apart from emails).


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Right..... been there but cannot see anything related to alerts (apart from emails).




Click onto your avatar. On the right hand side it will say alerts.


----------



## Chief Broom (8 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  Rant alert! In this age of communication....communication has never been more difficult and tortuous! maybe not if youre telling your Aunty flo on face book about your new curtains but try contacting a real live person about installing a new electricity meter and shooting oneself is the less painful option. Only the human species can create a hell where there shouldnt be and now phoning any company from the electric to Tesco's is painful or impossible. We're putting you through they say,,,,have 20 minutes of muzak before selecting option A - Z ,,,,,,none of which contains your queery/problem or complaint which is convenient for the company as complaints now dont exist...


----------



## postman (8 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> On the way to Aldi I saw a youngish man riding an illegal e-MTB down the road. (He was doing about 20 mph without pedalling so the vehicle was effectively an electric motorcycle.) He had his young son/kid brother standing on the back of the saddle with hands on the rider's shoulders. Neither were wearing helmets.
> 
> The child was in a pretty vulnerable position whizzing along like that, but what can you do?
> 
> ...


Total quality brilliant.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My daughter, SIL and granddaughter are in Aberystwyth tonight to watch jasper carrot.



I honestly thought he was dead.


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> This one?
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oYYo49R_ZS0



I definitely owned this on LP . Owned Funky moped as a single too 😀
He is only 77 so would fit in totally on here 😂😀😀


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I definitely owned this on LP . Owned Funky moped as a single too 😀
> He is only 77 so would fit in totally on here 😂😀😀



Was it funky moped that had the Magic Roundabout on the B side?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I am frightened to ask but.....what sort of age is she ?


The dreaded 60... 

(I didn't dread my 60th any more than any other random number but hers seemed to matter to her. What worries me is that it is nearly 44 years since we met - how did that happen so quickly? )


----------



## rustybolts (8 Apr 2022)

Very cold and hailstones , Wordle in 2 !!! ( very lucky with my first guess ) decided to get a watch to monitor my sleep patterns ( which are just terrible ) and general health/exercise , very confusing market out there . Fitbit don't seem too well regarded or reliable and Fenix6 have come down in price so might get one. Any suggestions ? The more I read about different models the more confusing it becomes


----------



## rustybolts (8 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I honestly thought he was dead.


well he has died a few times on stage !


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> Click onto your avatar picture at the top of the page. Next to the envelope and alerts bell.


Right..... been there but cannot see anything related to alerts (apart from emails


welsh dragon said:


> Click onto your avatar. On the right hand side it will say alerts.


Ta. Tried that without success 
Think I may have sorted it though......I will let you know.


welsh dragon said:


> Click onto your avatar. On the right hand side it will say alerts.


I have been getting the same annoying message message from CC for a while. Its asking my permission to "enable push" (whatever that is).
It appears I must have said yes at one time. I have been on and disabled push and it seems to be ok now.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2022)

That 'push' thing... There must be someone somewhere in the world who wants that kind of feature, but who? Don't we have enough things clamouring for our attention already?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Very cold and hailstones , Wordle in 2 !!! ( very lucky with my first guess ) decided to get a watch to monitor my sleep patterns ( which are just terrible ) and general health/exercise , very confusing market out there . Fitbit don't seem too well regarded or reliable and Fenix6 have come down in price so might get one. Any suggestions ? The more I read about different models the more confusing it becomes


Couple of them for sale on here might save you a little bit, although the price new has also dropped as the 7 is out now. They are good, but nothing apart from wearing electrodes on your head like in the sleep clinics are totally reliable. I think they try and calculate it through a combination of your heart rate and movement so a good guesstimate at best.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That 'push' thing... There must be someone somewhere in the world who wants that kind of feature, but who? Don't we have enough things clamouring for our attention already?


And there no explanation or clue to why I should want it.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> And there no explanation or clue to why I should want it.


You want it about as much as spending a lot of time with people who shout "_Listen to me *NOW*!!!_"


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Apr 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Very cold and hailstones , Wordle in 2 !!! ( very lucky with my first guess ) decided to get a watch to monitor my sleep patterns ( which are just terrible ) and general health/exercise , very confusing market out there . Fitbit don't seem too well regarded or reliable and Fenix6 have come down in price so might get one. Any suggestions ? The more I read about different models the more confusing it becomes



Depends on what you really want to use it for. The below (which I have) at the shown price is a bargain. Just superceded by the Instinct 2 which is a lot more money for not many more not particularly important features imo.

This thing is tough, has great battery life, brilliant GPS, very legible screen in sunlight and monitors heart rate, steps, body battery, calorie intake usage, sleep etc etc. It's very much activity focused with health strapped on.

Fenix, nice watch, too expensive for me to wear in the mountains etc re potential damage. Has more health functions; will you really use them? Probably has card payment facility too if that is important to you.

Fitbit; avoid. Utter cack (I had a 4 something or other) and it had a pathetic screen not usable in sunlight and mine had terrible connectivity problems with my phone.

Garmin Instinct (original version):


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Garmin-Instinct-Features-Monitoring-Graphite/dp/B07HYX9P88/ref=asc_df_B07HYX9P88/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=310857189293&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2072541890874633300&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006834&hvtargid=pla-552746794715&th=1


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Depends on what you really want to use it for. The below (which I have) at the shown price is a bargain. Just superceded by the Instinct 2 which is a lot more money for not many more not particularly important features imo.
> 
> This thing is tough, has great battery life, brilliant GPS, very legible screen in sunlight and monitors heart rate, steps, body battery, calorie intake usage, sleep etc etc. It's very much activity focused with health strapped on.
> 
> ...



I’ve always liked my gadgets and enjoy looking at the data. 


This was last night’s sleep. A reasonably early night after taking a Nytol to try and help. It does show some deep sleep at the start of the night followed by my more usual light/rem/awake mix as it wore off. I lay longer than usual as these things always leave me feeling slightly groggy and the bed was so cosy!


----------



## Sterlo (8 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Was it funky moped that had the Magic Roundabout on the B side?


That's the one, THE classic by him!


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2022)

Excellent Beef sandwich, mushroom soup and chips for lunch at the Manifold Inn. Washed down with three pints of Wainwrights ale.
Stroll back to the van for an afternoon nap is on the cards now. 





Puddin'


----------



## Dave7 (8 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Excellent Beef sandwich, mushroom soup and chips for lunch at the Manifold Inn. Washed down with three pints of Wainwrights ale.
> Stroll back to the van for an afternoon nap is on the cards now.
> 
> View attachment 639032
> ...


I had topside beef with coleslaw on a crusty cob........sadly no Wainrights though


----------



## PaulSB (8 Apr 2022)

Did I mention I had new cables fitted to my Kinesis three weeks ago? Perhaps not. First ride on her today since then.

Been out for my ride and very pleased. Averaged 16.7 over the first 29 miles. Very happy for a solo ride. Mile 30 front mech cable snapped. Not quite so very happy. Got home with 15.6 in the big ring.

I've had my shower. Had a brew. I am calm and rational. I'm heading down to my LBS for a "discussion" because frankly their standard of workmanship has gone straight down the toilet in recent months. I suspect when I get my Cervelo back I'll be looking for a new mechanic.


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Was it funky moped that had the Magic Roundabout on the B side?


That’s the one, a stalwart of the sixth form common room long after it was a hit 😀


----------



## Chislenko (8 Apr 2022)

Very busy morning, solicitor, bank, condo company so had to relax with one of the best burger and chips I can ever recall.

https://guardarios.negocio.site/


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> That’s the one, a stalwart of the sixth form common room long after it was a hit 😀



yes, it was the Magic Roundabout that people were buying the disc for.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2022)

We now have rainy snow


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> That’s the one, a stalwart of the sixth form common room long after it was a hit 😀


And its still available on Youtube.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2022)

Just watched a film on Netflix starring mark walhberg about the Boston bombers. Quite good it was. I like walhberg.


----------



## rustybolts (8 Apr 2022)

Many thanks Spokey and Mo for all the technical information re watch choice , very much appreciated


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Right..... been there but cannot see anything related to alerts (apart from emails
> 
> Ta. Tried that without success
> Think I may have sorted it though......I will let you know.
> ...


The Push Notifications are specific to each device. Haven't you just changed your phone?
If so, dismiss on the new handset and that will stop that little annoyance. Until you change your handset again.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2022)

Aaargh, the toilet cistern upstairs has just started dripping!

It is a very slow drip which I am now catching in a 500 mL yoghurt pot on the bathroom floor, so I can afford to wait until the morning to investigate it.

It's annoying that it wasn't doing it a week or so ago when the plumber/gas engineer was here for the annual gas safety check.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> The folk club out Stratford way was at Wootton Wawen - The Navigation Inn if I remember correctly.
> Do you remember a performer called Mike Absolom?


He rings a vague bell but I had to Google and I still don't recall much at all.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Did I mention I had new cables fitted to my Kinesis three weeks ago? Perhaps not. First ride on her today since then.
> 
> Been out for my ride and very pleased. Averaged 16.7 over the first 29 miles. Very happy for a solo ride. Mile 30 front mech cable snapped. Not quite so very happy. Got home with 15.6 in the big ring.
> 
> I've had my shower. Had a brew. I am calm and rational. I'm heading down to my LBS for a "discussion" because frankly their standard of workmanship has gone straight down the toilet in recent months. I suspect when I get my Cervelo back I'll be looking for a new mechanic.


Lesson #1 it's always a good idea to be calm and rational even when one is quietly seething inside. The front mech cable hadn't snapped but the small lever to change down was fouling on my bell. I would never have thought of this and when I installed the bell I was lucky and placed it far enough back. When the LBS took the hoods off to replace the bar tape obviously the bell was removed and then put back on. They didn't think of the potential issue either and we think it probably needed tightening to prevent me from pushing it forward while riding. See photo.

The mechanic and the owner spent a long time explaining the issue with my Cervelo BB, the likely cause and the solution they have deployed. After they've test ridden it tomorrow I'll pick her up. Provided it rides well I'll be satisfied but there's no getting away from two facts; the problem arose as a result of their work on the BB and the bike was returned to be in an unfit state to ride. Not good enough. I'm going to ponder this one.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> The folk club out Stratford way was at Wootton Wawen - The Navigation Inn if I remember correctly.
> Do you remember a performer called Mike Absolom?


This him?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R0tPoHkz1fM


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> The Push Notifications are specific to each device. Haven't you just changed your phone?
> If so, dismiss on the new handset and that will stop that little annoyance. Until you change your handset again.


No new phone but it did crash and I had to have software downloaded .....


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2022)

G'day cobbers.
Cold overnight and garden is covered with frost.
Aside from sport on tv I don't have much to do. Although I have to renew library books.
Am I really the only one up??? I was up at 0540, ready for SoTS.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2022)

Good morning from a cold frosty and bright Coventry.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2022)

Morning. -2 here and very frosty. Brrrrr 


Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Sharp frost last night, but at least it's not raining.
Even it's blimmin' cold oop North - mid April and it's like a Devon mid January! 
Daffodils are still in bud in places around here; they'd already gone over by us when we set out. 



classic33 said:


> This him?
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R0tPoHkz1fM



That's him.


----------



## Paulus (9 Apr 2022)

Good morning all, it's nice and sunny, but quite cool at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2022)

Morning. We have cool but reasonably bright. Lay for a bit longer again and still got the pj’s on to feed 🐱 and have my coffee, then I’ll decide what to do.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

Hello, yep cold and frosty here but set up for a beautiful day. Nothing on my agenda other than a couple of household admin things and hopefully collecting my Cervelo.

Footie this afternoon in the cauldron of a derby against Blackpool. My boys have screwed up the season with a run of terrible results since the New Year. Despite only taking 16 points from the last 17 games we are still only two points off the play offs. If we had maintained our Christmas form we would be second and pushing for top spot.

I'll wander off for a chunter elsewhere for a bit. 

Wordle in two for the first time 

Y'all have a nice day now


----------



## Chislenko (9 Apr 2022)

The sun is bursting through nicely here, going to be 22 today, off for a good ride today.

I would share a picture of the sun so you can remember what it is but still having difficulty getting a picture to upload!

Edit: Picture upload sorted!


----------



## Chief Broom (9 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  frosty here but its going to get warmer over the next week according to weather outlook 
I dont miss my cabin but do miss the simplicity of how i heated it...a gas fire which i turned on or off. Now ive got economy 10 which is a nightmare of complexity further complicated by a faulty meter  Going to get a smart meter fitted but smart for who? the electric companies seem to have licence to print money.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  frosty here but its going to get warmer over the next week according to weather outlook
> I dont miss my cabin but do miss the simplicity of how i heated it...a gas fire which i turned on or off. Now ive got economy 10 which is a nightmare of complexity further complicated by a faulty meter  Going to get a smart meter fitted but smart for who? the electric companies seem to have licence to print money.


I’ve stuck with my storage heaters and immerser. The way things are going with fossil fuels, I have no desire to put gas in. I don’t want a smart meter though. Quite happy just to do my own readings. We used to get an estimate at 3 months and a meter reader at 6 but obviously stopped with Covid. Don’t know whether they will resume reading or not.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks,
Bright sunny morning, if still a tad chilly. We’re off to lunch today, so we’ll be missing our once a week big breakfast to leave room for it. 
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️🍽🇫🇷


----------



## Chislenko (9 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve stuck with my storage heaters and immerser. The way things are going with fossil fuels, I have no desire to put gas in. I don’t want a smart meter though. Quite happy just to do my own readings. We used to get an estimate at 3 months and a meter reader at 6 but obviously stopped with Covid. Don’t know whether they will resume reading or not.



We too have resisted smart meters. We have the man round to read meters I would say about once every six months but do our own every month and submit via the website.

Keeping the readings up to date minimises any nasty surprises (hopefully!!!)


----------



## Chief Broom (9 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve stuck with my storage heaters and immerser. The way things are going with fossil fuels, I have no desire to put gas in. I don’t want a smart meter though. Quite happy just to do my own readings. We used to get an estimate at 3 months and a meter reader at 6 but obviously stopped with Covid. Don’t know whether they will resume reading or not.


By gas Mo i mean a simple supersur type heater using bottle gas. Where i live now everything is electric and the council dont allow gas! i reckon many council tenants will be flouting this though. None of my neighbours use the boiler for water as its far to expensive so boil a kettle for washing up and the like. I expect there are many skint and shivering pensioners who darent put the heating on. I dont trust the electric companies at all!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> We too have resisted smart meters. We have the man round to read meters I would say about once every six months but do our own every month and submit via the website.
> 
> Keeping the readings up to date minimises any nasty surprises (hopefully!!!)


Meter readers? WOW! I haven't seen one of those in at least a decade and I submit a reading every month. We have smart meters and I don't think there's any concern over them. Ours are much easier to read than the old ones. They don't send the info to BG as they should but I'm not really needing a rant today. 😂

It's a network communication problem which affects our wider area. BG told me they are aware of it, engineers are working on it and would arrange to visit the house if necessary. All would be sorted in three weeks.......that was in early January. 🤣🤣🤣

I've been trying to find the little display thingy. It wasn't working so I put it away..........somewhere 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> By gas Mo i mean a simple supersur type heater using bottle gas. Where i live now everything is electric and the council dont allow gas! i reckon many council tenants will be flouting this though. None of my neighbours use the boiler for water as its far to expensive so boil a kettle for washing up and the like. I *expect there are many skint and shivering pensioners who darent put the heating on. I *dont trust the electric companies at all!


I can hardly bear to think about this. My BG account was in error and showed us in credit when in fact we are £278 in debit. OK I can pay but it really brought home to me the impact on millions of these price increases. If one is poor this sort of bill is devastating.

Our annual bill will in theory increase by £900 this year though I'll limit this by steps we've already taken.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I can hardly bear to think about this. My BG account was in error and showed us in credit when in fact we are £278 in debit. OK I can pay but it really brought home to me the impact on millions of these price increases. If one is poor this sort of bill is devastating.
> 
> Our annual bill will in theory increase by £900 this year though I'll limit this by steps we've already taken.


I bet the politicians aren’t worrying about paying theirs though. Time to put them all on a much smaller salary which they can get boosted by bonuses for actually making life better for their constituents! Maybe see them start to give a feck then.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

I've enjoyed this sad and joyful story from today's Guardian

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...r-geoffroy-delorme?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Other


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I bet the politicians aren’t worrying about paying theirs though. Time to put them all on a much smaller salary which they can get boosted by bonuses for actually making life better for their constituents! *Maybe see them start to give a feck then.*


"Because the revolution's here and you know that it's right.........."

Always loved this song......you old lefty Paul


View: https://youtu.be/qJae3Q2l-BY


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've enjoyed this sad and joyful story from today's Guardian
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...r-geoffroy-delorme?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Other


Did you ever see the episode of Midsomer Murders with the old boy Tom that lived in the woods. He had a similar bond with the animals.


----------



## gavroche (9 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I bet the politicians aren’t worrying about paying theirs though. Time to put them all on a much smaller salary which they can get boosted by bonuses for actually making life better for their constituents! Maybe see them start to give a feck then.


Mo. just out of curiosity, when did you last go for a bike ride as you seem to do a lot of walking instead lately?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

And this wonderful number popped up next with the astonishingly beautiful Julie Driscoll.....at 14 it was easy to fall in love 🥰 


View: https://youtu.be/6eJHKjV1ecs


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you ever see the episode of Midsomer Murders with the old boy Tom that lived in the woods. He had a similar bond with the animals.


No, I haven't seen that one..........is there anyone still alive in Midsomer? It always seemed a very precarious place to live!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2022)

gavroche said:


> Mo. just out of curiosity, when did you last go for a bike ride as you seem to do a lot of walking instead lately?


Last Sunday morning when I managed to collide with a bus so now have a painful right knee! I’m going to have a lazy weekend in the hope of attempting a bimble on Monday.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Last Sunday morning when I managed to collide with a bus so now have a painful right knee! I’m going to have a lazy weekend in the hope of attempting a bimble on Monday.


Mentioning collisions with vehicles a mate of mine rode into the back of a car yesterday......... on to the boot and put his head through the rear windscreen. I kid you not.

He's OK apart from a cut ear and hefty bill..........we've changed his name to Vincent............think about it


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

Right I must do stuff........catch y'all later.....


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Mentioning collisions with vehicles a mate of mine rode into the back of a car yesterday......... on to the boot and put his head through the rear windscreen. I kid you not.
> 
> He's OK apart from a cut ear and hefty bill..........we've changed his name to Vincent............think about it


Laughing at the joke, not his accident! Silly beggar. Just shows how quickly a few seconds inattention can go horribly wrong.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I bet the politicians aren’t worrying about paying theirs though. Time to put them all on a much smaller salary which they can get boosted by bonuses for actually making life better for their constituents! Maybe see them start to give a feck then.


I don't think you are being fair to them Mo. I think they all care deeply for each and every one of us


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I bet the politicians aren’t worrying about paying theirs though. Time to put them all on a much smaller salary which they can get boosted by bonuses for actually making life better for their constituents! Maybe see them start to give a feck then.




Apparently they have claimed thousands in expenses to heat second homes. I bet the soft and smelly stuff wi hit the fan for that doo doo


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2022)

The frost has finally gone and a nice day is in store for us.

I have a lamb casserole in the slow cooker. Dishes washed and put away. Bed made. I have to clean the windows as well today as I can hardly see outside

I know classic would say open the window then


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Apr 2022)

The Julie Driscoll music video brought back memories. It also reminded me of Julie Felix, a wonderful voice. This live version of " Hey, That's No Way To Say Goodbye" performed with Leonard Cohen is one of my favourites.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzgUs3c9QHY


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> And this wonderful number popped up next with the astonishingly beautiful Julie Driscoll.....at 14 it was easy to fall in love 🥰
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/6eJHKjV1ecs



I had a crush on Julie Driscoll


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2022)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Birchley Heath loop, 24 miles ridden, I was out by 8, it was cold and frosty but the sky was blue and the sun was shining brightly, its a lovely day for a bike ride, my Eastway is benefiting from the fettling I've done, new bottom bracket, cassette and chain, the bikes running lovely but the gear change is a bit hit and miss so probably is in need of a new cable. An enjoyable couple of hours on the bike to start the day, going to watch the F1 qualifying, have some lunch then my Good Lady wants to do some shopping this afternoon so I'll help her into her wheelchair and push her down the shops.


----------



## GM (9 Apr 2022)

Morning all... Mrs GM has had me running around like a******fly, she wanted to do an early Waitrose dash before there meat counter sold out, good news she came out a load, 20% off today so tonight we're having fillet steak . Next stop is dropping a load of stuff to the charidy shop.




PaulSB said:


> "Because the revolution's here and you know that it's right.........."
> 
> Always loved this song......you old lefty Paul
> 
> ...




That's one of my all time favorite records!




Tenkaykev said:


> The Julie Driscoll music video brought back memories. It also reminded me of Julie Felix, a wonderful voice. This live version of " Hey, That's No Way To Say Goodbye" performed with Leonard Cohen is one of my favourites.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzgUs3c9QHY





Love that song....One of my biggest regrets is not going to see LC at the O2 several years ago.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> I had a crush on Julie Driscoll


Mine was Sonja Kristina... 

(I looked like a 15 year old version of the bass player at that time.) 

I was just thinking how time slips by and that I am a pensioner now, when I found an OAP version of Backstreet Luv filmed in 2015. Some things are better left in the past... 



PaulSB said:


> Meter readers? WOW! I haven't seen one of those in at least a decade and I submit a reading every month. We have smart meters and I don't think there's any concern over them. Ours are much easier to read than the old ones. They don't send the info to BG as they should but I'm not really needing a rant today. 😂
> 
> It's a network communication problem which affects our wider area. BG told me they are aware of it, engineers are working on it and would arrange to visit the house if necessary. *All would be sorted in three weeks.......that was in early January.* 🤣🤣🤣


And the rest... I have been waiting over a year to get mine sorted out!


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Apr 2022)

GM said:


> Morning all... Mrs GM has had me running around like a******fly, she wanted to do an early Waitrose dash before there meat counter sold out, good news she came out a load, 20% off today so tonight we're having fillet steak . Next stop is dropping a load of stuff to the charidy shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was at the B.I.C. in Bournemouth and Mrs Tenkaykev blanched at paying £90 per ticket. We both wish we had. 
As an aside, we saw Arthur Smith at the Edinburgh Fringe several years ago. He was recounting his life story and illustrating it by singing verses from various Leonard Cohen songs. He'd put on a hat similar to the one Cohen wore, and his style and demeanour was remarkably Cohen - esque.


----------



## pawl (9 Apr 2022)

Just back from a ride.First ride for two weeks Blooming cold and windy.Started hailing just as i got home


----------



## rustybolts (9 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Mentioning collisions with vehicles a mate of mine rode into the back of a car yesterday......... on to the boot and put his head through the rear windscreen. I kid you not.
> 
> He's OK apart from a cut ear and hefty bill..........we've changed his name to Vincent............think about it


He probably had a few "starry starry night" moments after the collision too. My goodness what a thing to happen


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

rustybolts said:


> He probably had a few "starry starry night" moments after the collision too. My goodness what a thing to happen


He rides VERY fast.......


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> I had a crush on Julie Driscoll


I know how it hurts. Unrequited love through a TV screen............I'm surprised I matured into a sensible adult. 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Mine was Sonja Kristina...
> 
> (I looked like a 15 year old version of the bass player at that time.)
> 
> ...



Great song but I'm afraid Sonja never really did it for me............

Grace Slick though  ........what a bunch of ageing hippies we are 


View: https://youtu.be/RaHnbNRUuP0


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Mine was Sonja Kristina...



I saw Curved Air at Birmingham Town Hall around 1971.
Only went because of Sonja.......
Good band though.


----------



## gavroche (9 Apr 2022)

I believe Marianne Faithfull is in a home now. I wonder if Mick Jagger is helping with the cost?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The frost has finally gone and a nice day is in store for us.
> 
> I have a lamb casserole in the slow cooker. Dishes washed and put away. Bed made. I have to clean the windows as well today as I can hardly see outside
> 
> I know classic would say open the window then


I do enjoy slow cooked lamb.....very tasty.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2022)

This made me chuckle.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I know how it hurts. Unrequited love through a TV screen............I'm surprised I matured into a sensible adult. 🤔


When I was 15 (1960) I was in love with both Lulu and Helen Shapiro.
I couldn't decide and ended up with neither


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> When I was 15 (1960) I was in love with both Lulu and Helen Shapiro.
> I couldn't decide and ended up with neither


I was in love with Kathy Kirby as a youngster.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2022)

I was going to have a proper rest and stay off the legs today but I’m getting a bit antsy now. Plus, even although it’s been mostly walking and the occasional jog and cycle, I have recorded something on Strava every day since the start of the year. Hmm.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2022)

gavroche said:


> I believe Marianne Faithfull is in a home now. I wonder if Mick Jagger is helping with the cost?


I went to see her in Manchester when I was 19.....I had a good snog with her


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I do enjoy slow cooked lamb.....very tasty.




It was . And there is enough left for tomorrow as well. Tastes even better the next day.


----------



## GM (9 Apr 2022)

gavroche said:


> I believe Marianne Faithfull is in a home now. I wonder if Mick Jagger is helping with the cost?




She was the one I had a crush on


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

Though I wear a beard I do have a need for the occasional trim with a razor. The razor blades I ordered arrived this morning. Ridiculous!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

All this love sick teen stuff set me thinking. I often feel these days the really good pop or rock stars of our generation have matured and grown to become truly great musicians and performers.

I saw Joan Baez at The Bridgewater Hall, Manchester in 2018, she was so accomplished overwhelming in fact. A very emotional evening. Petula Clark at The Lowry in 2013. She was 80. I had never appreciated how good she is. The friends who laughed when I told them I was going missed an incredible evening.

Same with Ray Davies at The Bridgewater. I can't remember the year but a great performance and a very interesting man to listen as perhaps a third of the performance was him talking.

I'm not I could say the same of the Stones which is an interesting thought.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2022)

I was just reading about Phililpa York aka Robert Miller who raced in the grand tours regularly doped on cortisone another substances in the 80's and said she didn't consider it to be cheating as lots were doing it and she didn't see anything wrong with it because if others are better than you she had the right to try to be as good as them. She stole medals from others simply because she wasn't good enough and felt it was her right to do it. No wonder people of both sexes are leaving the world of sports. I feel sorry for them. Rant over.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2022)

I liked Hermans hermits and the Monkeys. And the Dave Clark 5.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> When I was 15 (1960) I was in love with both Lulu and Helen Shapiro.
> I couldn't decide and ended up with neither



Serves you right for two-timing


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> I was in love with Kathy Kirby as a youngster.


Curvy Kathy.....I can understand that.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I liked Hermans hermits and the Monkeys. And the Dave Clark 5.



So, you were a groupie?


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2022)

From my Facebook page this afternoon


STOLEN after i'd stopped laughing  

An air traffic control tower suddenly lost communication with a small twin engine aircraft. A moment later the tower land line rang and was answered by one of the employees.
The passenger riding with the pilot who lost communications was on a cellular phone and yelled "Mayday, mayday!! The pilot had an instant and fatal heart attack. I grabbed his cell phone out of his pocket and he had told me before we took off he had the tower on his speed dial memory. I am flying upside down at 18,000 feet and traveling at 180 mph. Mayday, mayday!!"
The employee in the tower had put him on speaker phone immediately. "Calm down, we acknowledge you and we’ll guide you down after a few questions. The first thing is not to panic, remain calm!!"
He began his series of questions:
Tower: "How do you know you are traveling at 18,000 feet?"
Aircraft: "I can see that it reads 18,000 feet on the Altimeter dial in front of me."
Tower: "Okay, that’s good, remain calm. How do you know you’re traveling at 180 mph?"
Aircraft: "I can see that it reads 180 mph on the Airspeed dial in front of me."
Tower: Okay, this is great so far, but it’s heavily overcast, so how do you know you're flying upside down?"
Aircraft: “The pee in my pants is running out of my shirt collar." 😅😆😅😆😅


----------



## 12boy (9 Apr 2022)

I have never crushed on a lady musician although Elke Sommer in the Pink Panther rang my bell. I once saw Brian Auger in a jazz club in Denver and enjoyed that. Also enjoyed Pentangle although only through Vinyl. And one of my long time favorites was Sandy Bull, never very popular but an excellent musician in my opinion. Almost 16C at 7 this am but there is some rain and snow very soon. The heavy wet snow in April is essential in terms of greening up the mesas and preventing forest fires in August.
Yesterday I managed a puny 2 miles in Niko Niko running. Hopefully as I get used to it I can add miles without hurting myself. Be well and safe.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2022)

Jeez, I should have kept my sensible head on and rested. My knee is gowping now 

PJ’s on and not moving again.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Apr 2022)

Just back from lunch. Very good indeed, gin and tonic aperitif, couple of bottles of red, couple of bottles of sparkling Bouvet. Chose a rum baba as pudding, not realising that it came as a small individual sponge with icing and a glass of rum containing a fresh raspberry 👍😎🇫🇷


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez, I should have kept my sensible head on and rested.


Indeed! 


Mo1959 said:


> My knee is gowping now


Get well soon, sore bits!


Mo1959 said:


> PJ’s on and not moving again.


What is it with women and PJs? My pal arrived late yesterday afternoon and had changed into the PJs she keeps here by the time that we ate at 7 pm!  

I decided to treat myself to some bike bits. I originally built my singlespeed bike from old scrap parts that I had lying round. I was very hard up at the time and it saved me lots of money. The thing is, I really don't like some of those parts...

The handlebar in particular annoyed me. Its drops are too deep and the wrong shape for me so I barely use them. The bar is also too flexible. I pull hard on the brake hoods when climbing steep ramps and I can feel the bar flexing as I do so. This is in contrast to the stiff compact oversized bar that I fitted to my best bike. I really like that setup so I have just ordered a similar new handlebar and stem for the singlespeed bike. I shopped around on ebay and managed to find a new stem and a good quality used bar for a total of £25.98, including p&p. 

I discovered that I can get deliveries made to a shop in the centre of Todmorden. I pass that on the way to get my Metro so I will use that option in future to avoid having to wait in for ebay deliveries.

It just struck me that I have very tatty old bar tape on the bike. Time to treat myself to some new tape! I may keep the old tape under the new tape to get a luxurious double-thickness of tape. Like this...


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from lunch. Very good indeed, gin and tonic aperitif, couple of bottles of red, couple of bottles of sparkling Bouvet. Chose a rum baba as pudding, not realising that it came as a small individual sponge with icing and a glass of rum containing a fresh raspberry 👍😎🇫🇷


Surprised you could see straight enough to type after that lot.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from lunch. Very good indeed, gin and tonic aperitif, couple of bottles of red, couple of bottles of sparkling Bouvet. Chose a rum baba as pudding, not realising that it came as a small individual sponge with icing and a glass of rum containing a fresh raspberry 👍😎🇫🇷


So now the 6 of you are well sloshed...?


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Get well soon, sore bits!
> 
> ...




I've got to change the rear shifter cable on Eastway, the shifting is very hit and miss now, fortunately I've still got the rear changer part of the cable set I brought when I replaced the left brifter a couple of years ago, Like you I've got very tatty bar tape, every time the tape got tatty I just wound a layer of electrical tape round the bar, so it'll be a good time to put some nice tape on it.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Get well soon, sore bits!
> 
> ...





They are comfy and you can slouch and slob in them.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I was just reading about Phililpa York aka Robert Miller who raced in the grand tours regularly doped on cortisone another substances in the 80's and said she didn't consider it to be cheating as lots were doing it and she didn't see anything wrong with it because if others are better than you she had the right to try to be as good as them. She stole medals from others simply because she wasn't good enough and felt it was her right to do it. No wonder people of both sexes are leaving the world of sports. I feel sorry for them. Rant over.


Think you must be a little late to this party , you do know Lance Armstrong took drugs too 😂😂. 
The sad thing is at that time most riders doped and the best riders in teams were expected to dope most .
If you ever want to know the inside story of riding at that time was really like I cannot recommend Tyler Hamiltons book ‘ the secret race ‘ enough. It’s a great read and really give a honest in site into what it was like inside the teams at that time . You doped or you were unemployed. 😕 As a side issue it explains how ruthless Lance was to his friends , never mind his rivals .


----------



## numbnuts (9 Apr 2022)

I see I haven't been missed
I've not been very well
I'll post my obituary later...........


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I see I haven't been missed
> I've not been very well
> I'll post my obituary later...........




We did mention you went AWOL


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez, I should have kept my sensible head on and rested. My knee is gowping now
> 
> PJ’s on and not moving again.


You took them off to go walkies!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I see I haven't been missed
> I've not been very well
> I'll post my obituary later...........


We did. People asked. What have you been up to?


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I see I haven't been missed
> I've not been very well
> I'll post my obituary later...........


Reports of your death were greatly exaggerated.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I see I haven't been missed
> I've not been very well
> I'll post my obituary later...........


Not true...


classic33 said:


> Numbnuts missing.


I don't tag people if they're not on, as I've no idea why they're missing.
Hope you're better sooner rather than later. Positive test?


----------



## Chief Broom (9 Apr 2022)

Evening folks  Its been a chilly old day but had a couple of strolls along the beach with the spaniel im looking after, returned to owner yay! much as i like dog sitting its good when they ****er off too 
Sent of for a honeysuckle the native variety, came through the post well packaged and good root system so in it went. Ive taken a risk buying a rose online  thing is, is that if it doesnt grow and they've sent any old crap it takes a while before i realise and too late to threaten with negative feedback. I planted a Dublin Bay which is a velvet red so wanted a white one for contrast with maybe a clematis or something in between, Swan Lake is the one i like and keeping my fingers crossed it turns out ok. £15 compared to 45-50 from the big nurseries


----------



## 12boy (9 Apr 2022)

I always enjoy your posts NN...brevity is the soul of wit.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2022)

Just watched the Prince Andrew interview on YouTube.

Oh, the Grand Old Duke of York 
He had twelve million quid
He gave it to someone he'd never met
For something he never did


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Time to treat myself to some new tape!


I was going to buy Cinelli cork bar tape for £12 but found some Deda cork tape for £7.99 which got very good reviews*** so I ordered that instead.

I think the singlespeed bike will look and feel a lot better once I have made these changes. I might even clean it after I have completed them! 



*** The Deda tape also got 3% poor reviews on Amazon, but it is rare for products not to! I'll be careful when I fit it because some reviewers said that it tears easily. If it disappoints then I will stick to Cinelli in future.


----------



## Old jon (10 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was going to buy Cinelli cork bar tape



And I did not know that was a thing . . .
I bought an early sixties Cinelli last December. It had red cable outers, which sort of led me to the idea of more red. Red wall tyres, red and black wheel rims. The cassette I bought has red spacers between the sprockets and there may just be a red Brooks B17 N fitted too . . .
Right now I am waiting for the frame to come back with a respray, When the frame returns, a thread will be started, of course. Better be quick, or more red options might appear.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2022)

Old jon said:


> And I did not know that was a thing . . .
> I bought an early sixties Cinelli last December. It had red cable outers, which sort of led me to the idea of more red. Red wall tyres, red and black wheel rims. The cassette I bought has red spacers between the sprockets and there may just be a red Brooks B17 N fitted too . . .
> Right now I am waiting for the frame to come back with a respray, When the frame returns, a thread will be started, of course. Better be quick, or more red options might appear.


Somebody recommended it to me years ago. I like it. It just seems that £12 is quite a lot to pay for bar tape!

Oh, I just found it at Merlin Cycles for £10 but you need to spend £20 for free delivery. _*Available in red!*_


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks, the family are here later, and I've got a gardening job to do this afternoon, some of my sweet peas are big enough now to be moved into their big pot, I got canes last week so I'll be constructing a wigwam for them to climb up.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2022)

and a good morning from sunny Warrington. A cold and frosty start here. I was up at 0430, thought about staying up.....then went back to bed .
MrsD is up early. I have made her breakfast Complan. It ain't cheap but it has 300 calories and she enjoys it so I am happy to do it.
See you later


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2022)

Morning. Brrrrr. -2 here. It's bloomin cold.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2022)

Morning. I binge watched some old Midsomer Murders and a Lewis last night so didn't turn the light off till 1am. Still didn't sleep well as it was several hours before my knee calmed down. It will break my heart to lose my current exercise streak but it will have to be done to let it recover.

That's a week now and the bruising is only just starting to appear now. Don't let me change my mind and say I'm going out for a walk!


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks,
Sunny and cold here on the south coast. Will pop out for a jog to test out my tight calf once the temperature rises.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Sunny and cold here on the south coast. Will pop out for a jog to test out my tight calf once the temperature rises.
> Have a peaceful day folks 👍


You can do a mile for me.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2022)

Good day from a gloriously sunny Lancashire. I have my Cervelo back. After a lot of energy expended investigating the BB the noise was still there. Rear wheel removed and replaced and all is silent. LBS has leant me a wheel while they investigate mine. The big question is should I wear shorts and after a lot of mucking about will the BB be OK??? I'll head out for a ride in a couple of hours. Meeting a friend for coffee this afternoon. Heard from an old friend yesterday who had gone very quiet during Covid, nice long email and suggested we should meet up. That will be something to look forward to in the summer.

So I had best crack on emailing my friend rather than nattering away in here. Have a good one.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I binge watched some old Midsomer Murders and a Lewis last night so didn't turn the light off till 1am. Still didn't sleep well as it was several hours before my knee calmed down. It will break my heart to lose my current exercise streak but it will have to be done to let it recover.
> 
> That's a week now and the bruising is only just starting to appear now. Don't let me change my mind and say I'm going out for a walk!
> 
> ...


Ouch! That looks nastier than I had imagined. To keep the exercise going could you do a token 2-3 mile very gentle bimble? It might help stop the from stiffening up and would be low impact.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ouch! That looks nastier than I had imagined. To keep the exercise going could you do a token 2-3 mile very gentle bimble? It might help stop the from stiffening up and would be low impact.


I am seriously tempted but I think I will try and stick to my plan of a total rest today. There is supposed to be an easterly wind tomorrow which would give me a little blow home on my usual little loops so hoping to try that.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2022)

There is a bike race and a running type race on today locally. The roads will have all sorts going up and down from 9 am to around 1 pm


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

White over frost this morning but sunny 
First job this morning was to defrost the external water pipe to the van.
Got the hot water and heating on now. 
Sunday lunch booked at the Manifold Inn where we will be meeting up with MrsD's cousin and his wife, who live in Buxton. Haven't seen them for about 5 years, so she'll have a bit of catching up to do.
Moving on tomorrow to Rutland Water. Hoping this field will have dried out enough for us to tow out - AWD and road tyres have their limitations.


----------



## GM (10 Apr 2022)

Morning all...We've got a plan to cut down on our electricity bill. Started by not using the electric kettle, boiling water on the hob instead, and not using the tumble drier, and hanging washing on the clothes line. I had quite a shock when I analysed our recent bill, every little helps.

Wordle in 3 

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2022)

GM said:


> Morning all...We've got a plan to cut down on our electricity bill. Started by not using the electric kettle, boiling water on the hob instead, and not using the tumble drier, and hanging washing on the clothes line. I had quite a shock when I analysed our recent bill, every little helps.
> 
> Wordle in 3
> 
> Enjoy your day folks!


I've just this minute checked the long range forecast and our frosty nights seem to have finally stopped so I should really put off the hall storage heater now. I can stick extra clothes on if it's cool first thing, then if there's any sun it soon warms up anyway.


----------



## Old jon (10 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Somebody recommended it to me years ago. I like it. It just seems that £12 is quite a lot to pay for bar tape!
> 
> Oh, I just found it at Merlin Cycles for £10 but you need to spend £20 for free delivery. _*Available in red!*_


I cannot remember what was paid for bar tape in my younger days, but do recall that cloth bar tape was much pricier than the electrician's tape I used to use. These days, the choice is vast and often incredibly costly. I will likely buy the red tape from Merlin,as a nod to (almost) originality, and buy other stuff to reach the free delivery threshold. It seems I always need more bits anyway!


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> There is a bike race and a running type race on today locally. The roads will have all sorts going up and down from 9 am to around 1 pm


It's the "Machy Dash". I asked if you'd be taking part, last month, remember?
Swimming at the pool as well.


----------



## rustybolts (10 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I see I haven't been missed
> I've not been very well
> I'll post my obituary later...........


Well I missed ya and was watching out for your return 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmsZhBqICEk


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's the "Machy Dash". I asked if you'd be taking part, last month, remember?
> Swimming at the pool as well.




It's was too freaking cold


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2022)

Our Son and Grandson are here.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2022)

It looks like It will be getting warmer here. A couple of wet days but on the whole it's getting better.


----------



## pawl (10 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I binge watched some old Midsomer Murders and a Lewis last night so didn't turn the light off till 1am. Still didn't sleep well as it was several hours before my knee calmed down. It will break my heart to lose my current exercise streak but it will have to be done to let it recover.
> 
> That's a week now and the bruising is only just starting to appear now. Don't let me change my mind and say I'm going out for a walk!
> 
> ...





That looks nasty If you have some might be worth covering it with a dressing.

Take care


----------



## pawl (10 Apr 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Well I missed ya and was watching out for your return
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmsZhBqICEk







Enjoyed that.Bit difficult boping round the kitchen while trying to eat y Yoghurt


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2022)

3 cheers for Dave7 .
I have felt stronger the last few days and with better balance.
So.......at 1200 I took the plunge and tried a short walk.
I managed approx 1 1/2 miles which included a pub stop for a half of bitter.
Balance still not brilliant but I was very happy.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Apr 2022)

Afternoon - sorry it's a long post
Over three weeks ago one of my premolar teeth broke and to my surprise I found a lump of filling stuck to a fine piece of wire and the length of it suggested it went in to the jaw (remember this as it is part of the main story).
Phoned dentist for an appointment, three weeks time What Oh well, as it was not hurting it was OK.
On the appointment day she asked my “do you want it removed or just a filling”, I chose the filling which she did without any problem, so far so good, then she wanted to do a scale and polish with hurt like merry hell and by the time she had finished I was in a lot of pain.
When I got home it was too early to have a cup of tea as she said “wait at least one hour before eating of drinking, which I did.
Later made a cup of tea took one mouthful and Jesus Wept......and so did I God I was in so much pain I took two paracetamols, sometime later I tried another cup of tea still not good it hurt too much, in the end I had a lay down in the lounge hoping it would settle down, it didn't and dinner was put off.
Six lots of paracetamols plus with caffeine were taken during the night, still not good, so phoned the dentist, no appointments available, but if there is a cancellation we will call you, two days later still in a lot of pain and still no appointment, and have no eaten a proper meal and lost 3Kg in weight.
I also noticed a small lump on the side of my chin adjacent to the said tooth and I felt very unwell so took my temperature 99.9f.
For the next few days it was paracetamols plus with caffeine around the clock, yes I know I'm only suppose to take eight tablets in 24 hours, but I was in a lot of pain and the thought of dying was a better option.
Some six days later the pain in the tooth has subsided a little, but not completely gone and eating a bit better now, but remember the piece of wire that came out when the tooth broke, here's my thinking, the said wire was glued into the jaw bone to give the tooth some support, the dentist just filled the tooth leaving and unknown to her a hole at the base and most lightly filled with crud from eating and her drilling, so it has just been plugged, I now think I have an infection in the jaw bone hence the small lump on my chin, now the dilemma is, will my immune system take care of that of do I have to go back and have said tooth removed, barring in mind there are no appointments.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Afternoon - sorry it's a long post
> Over three weeks ago one of my premolar teeth broke and to my surprise I found a lump of filling stuck to a fine piece of wire and the length of it suggested it went in to the jaw (remember this as it is part of the main story).
> Phoned dentist for an appointment, three weeks time What Oh well, as it was not hurting it was OK.
> On the appointment day she asked my “do you want it removed or just a filling”, I chose the filling which she did without any problem, so far so good, then she wanted to do a scale and polish with hurt like merry hell and by the time she had finished I was in a lot of pain.
> ...




Personally I would have it taken out. Then antibiotics.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Afternoon - sorry it's a long post
> Over three weeks ago one of my premolar teeth broke and to my surprise I found a lump of filling stuck to a fine piece of wire and the length of it suggested it went in to the jaw (remember this as it is part of the main story).
> Phoned dentist for an appointment, three weeks time What Oh well, as it was not hurting it was OK.
> On the appointment day she asked my “do you want it removed or just a filling”, I chose the filling which she did without any problem, so far so good, then she wanted to do a scale and polish with hurt like merry hell and by the time she had finished I was in a lot of pain.
> ...


I am reading that in disbelief. 
Surely if, after treatment you are in so much pain then the dentist would have to get you back in.


----------



## 12boy (10 Apr 2022)

Good for you Dave 7.
Mo....ouch!
Breezy here with snow and rain showers thru Wed. Aged pooch doesn' t love it. She has a big wicker basket with 6 inch sides that is hard to clamber in and out of so I am making a flat bed for her which she may prefer. When it warms up I will apply shellac or polyurethane so the odd incontinence won't soak into the wood. Not a thing of beauty fer sure. 
Couple of pics of my Surly and Holdsworth with twined moustache bars and a Sturmey 3 speed. I like to pop in a single speed wheel on the Surly for a change of pace sometimes and right now the Holdsworth is a 1x8 with a derailleur. TBH honest I still prefer my Brompton but the others are nice too. 23 days until I can resume riding these bikes in the Merry Month of May as I should get off of the load of blood thinners then.


----------



## 12boy (10 Apr 2022)

Wow NN, what a horror story. Hope you are better soon.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Personally I would have it taken out. Then antibiotics.


 
WD I'm with you on this


Dave7 said:


> I am reading that in disbelief.
> Surely if, after treatment you are in so much pain then the dentist would have to get you back in.


 
I don't think the receptionist passes on any information to the the said dentist, but I do know we are in terrible times with the covid, but “My Dentist” (trade name) does not care a sh1t, I suppose you get what you pay for and I'm NHS


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> WD I'm with you on this
> 
> 
> I don't think the receptionist passes on any information to the the said dentist, but I do know we are in terrible times with the covid, but “My Dentist” (trade name) does not care a sh1t, I suppose you get what you pay for and I'm NHS



Our NHS dentist is linked to the local hospital dentistry department for emergency treatment.

Maybe check on the position re your dentist.

Good luck with it - toothache is such a debilitating pain.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's was too freaking cold


You'd have warmed up once you got going.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2022)

@numbnuts I wouldn’t be taking any chances if there was any chance of infection setting in to the bone. Even in the current climate, surely prolonged pain is classed as an emergency?


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Afternoon - sorry it's a long post
> Over three weeks ago one of my premolar teeth broke and to my surprise I found a lump of filling stuck to a fine piece of wire and the length of it suggested it went in to the jaw (remember this as it is part of the main story).
> Phoned dentist for an appointment, three weeks time What Oh well, as it was not hurting it was OK.
> On the appointment day she asked my “do you want it removed or just a filling”, I chose the filling which she did without any problem, so far so good, then she wanted to do a scale and polish with hurt like merry hell and by the time she had finished I was in a lot of pain.
> ...


Phone 111, explain and try and get an emergency appointment. Even if all they are able to do is get you started on antibiotics for any infection.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was going to buy Cinelli cork bar tape for £12 but found some Deda cork tape for £7.99 which got very good reviews*** so I ordered that instead.


And by the wonders of Amazon (_'minimal tax payers_') Prime, the new bar tape was delivered 18 hours later - _on a Sunday! _

The tape looks and feels good. I will have to wait a week for the bars and stem to arrive though before I use it. I got free delivery on those but they are ebay purchases rather than from Amazon so I have to wait.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2022)

@numbnuts - that sounds awful! I would definitely try to get emergency treatment.

As for an OD on paracetamol... It isn't just a case of dropping dead if you overdo it - you can severely damage your organs but live!


----------



## numbnuts (10 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> @numbnuts - that sounds awful! I would definitely try to get emergency treatment.
> 
> As for an OD on paracetamol... It isn't just a case of dropping dead if you overdo it - you can severely damage your organs but live!


 
Hi Colin I did read that somewhere, last night I had a stabbing pain in my stomach when I moved in bed, but glad to say it's not there any more. I'll try to get some treatment tomorrow without losing my temper


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> @numbnuts - that sounds awful! I would definitely try to get emergency treatment.
> 
> As for an OD on paracetamol... It isn't just a case of dropping dead if you overdo it - you can severely damage your organs but live!


One of the most dangerous, and irreversible overdoses.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Get well soon, sore bits!
> 
> ...




Daughter No 4, until recently, used to think nothing of going to a "girly night", in a Taxi, wearing her PJs! I think she has grown out of it now (46 yo).


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2022)

Sporting quote of the day from Adam Blythe:

"Pidcock seems very fresh indeed, he's got that excitement between his legs at the minute"


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Sporting quote of the day from Adam Blythe:
> 
> "Pidcock seems very fresh indeed, he's got that excitement between his legs at the minute"


Fresh and excitement between his legs, you sure you were watching the right channel!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Fresh and excitement between his legs, you sure you were watching the right channel!


Not me watching, a good friend just sent me the link.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2022)

@numbnuts that is a real horror story. I do hope you're feeling better and it gets sorted soon. You are entitled to emergency treatment by your dentist, get on the phone tomorrow and demand it. Insist on speaking to the dentist if necessary. No medical professional would knowingly leave you in this much pain.

Personally I would have the extraction as it sounds like there isn't much there. Taking the tooth out won't fix the infection but it should help relieve pressure and reduce the pain.

Good luck. Keep us up to date.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Not me watching, a good friend just sent me the link.


Always someone else!!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2022)

I had a good ride today. Decided I'm not going to rush this so I'm revisiting many routes I devised during lockdown. Basically 30-35 milers intended to be ridden in 2 - 2½ hours. Rode 32 at an average of 16.2mph and I'm happy with that. I rode the same route two years ago at 15.4. I think hills could be tricky, I had a short, sharp 12% section today - it was excruciating!

A couple of friends have been in touch asking why I didn't join them this morning? They know I've had a tough time mentally with my riding so I've told them you just have to wait till I'm ready. At present all I want is solo rides.

My plan is to ride 30/35 miles 5 days out of 7 - 3 days ride, two days off, two days ride, two days off, three days ride etc. I'm going to get back to where I want to be but on my terms.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Daughter No 4, until recently, used to think nothing of going to a "girly night", in a Taxi, wearing her PJs! I think she has grown out of it now (46 yo).


I have been known to pick up a grandchild or 2 in town while wearing my pj's.


----------



## rustybolts (10 Apr 2022)

I am seriously tempted but I think I will try and stick to my plan of a total rest today. There is supposed to be an easterly wind tomorrow which would give me a little blow home on my usual little loops so hoping to try that.


Mo1959 said:


> Jeez, I should have kept my sensible head on and rested. My knee is gowping now
> 
> PJ’s on and not moving again.


Take a couple of days off and spoil yourself , you deserve it !


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I had a good ride today. Decided I'm not going to rush this so I'm revisiting many routes I devised during lockdown. Basically 30-35 milers intended to be ridden in 2 - 2½ hours. Rode 32 at an average of 16.2mph and I'm happy with that. I rode the same route two years ago at 15.4.


I'm glad you had a good ride.

I would have liked to have gone out too but I can tell that the after effects of my Covid infection are still lurking. I am fine lazing around indoors with the heating on, or strolling to the shops, but any significant exertion and I feel a bit wobbly. I'll have to stay off the bike for another week and see how I am then.

I'm looking forward to sorting out the handlebar and bar tape on my singlespeed bike. I really like the bike except for how it feels under my hands. I should be getting over Covid by then and ready to start doing some decent singlespeed rides. Once I have done a couple of 50 km rides I will see if anybody fancies a 100 km ride in the Vale of York.



PaulSB said:


> I think hills could be tricky, I had a short, sharp 12% section today - it was excruciating!


That's why I am thinking mainly of flat singlespeed rides at the moment. A couple of weeks of easy rides before stretching my limits.

I have however been plotting a route for a very strenuous forum ride in the summer. It is a tour of the hills surrounding the local valleys. Definitely one for low gears and for when I am much fitter. This is the elevation profile...






2,000+ m of climbing, some very steep, in exactly 100 km.



PaulSB said:


> A couple of friends have been in touch asking why I didn't join them this morning? They know I've had a tough time mentally with my riding so I've told them you just have to wait till I'm ready. At present all I want is solo rides.


Mojo-hunting seems to be widespread at the moment... Well into April but I still mentally feel like we are in mid-winter.



classic33 said:


> Fresh and excitement between his legs, you sure you were watching the right channel!


He instantly realised what he had said and had a chuckle about it!


----------



## rustybolts (10 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Afternoon - sorry it's a long post
> Over three weeks ago one of my premolar teeth broke and to my surprise I found a lump of filling stuck to a fine piece of wire and the length of it suggested it went in to the jaw (remember this as it is part of the main story).
> Phoned dentist for an appointment, three weeks time What Oh well, as it was not hurting it was OK.
> On the appointment day she asked my “do you want it removed or just a filling”, I chose the filling which she did without any problem, so far so good, then she wanted to do a scale and polish with hurt like merry hell and by the time she had finished I was in a lot of pain.
> ...


Make all the fuss you have to . Get that attended to ASAP !


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, I left that bus pass text in! I started off a post about that but got distracted and decided to do some research later... I meant to delete that bit.
> 
> One thing I found was mention of using a driving licence or valid passport for ID. I assume/hope that there are other ways because I don't have either of them and there must be many other people like me!


I had forgotten to do this. It just struck me that they only want the passport details for proof of age so I submitted the details from my expired passport and they were accepted. My pass should be in the post.

I discovered that there is a very good bus service from my sister's village to Exeter so I will probably use that bus a lot on future trips down there. I know someone who lives in the city so it would be nice to go and see him by bus if I didn't fancy cycling there. I could also go exploring other parts of Devon by bus.

I feel a bit depressed at the photo I took for the pass! My phone takes very clear selfie pictures and it captured every line, wrinkle, grey hair etc. I am still not sleeping properly, and getting over Covid so I look bloody _OLD_ and knackered in the picture. From 30 to 60 I looked young for my age but not any longer...


----------



## Paulus (11 Apr 2022)

Good morning all. 

Sainsburys are delivering early today, between 7 and 8. They could clash with the bin lorries that are usually down around the same time.
For some reason we ran out of quite a bit of stuff so the will be only a week and a bit between deliveries. 

Dog walking as normal after that, domestics and the out on the bike for a ride round. All bikes now have shiny glistening chains

I have to catch up on yesterday's bike racing from the Netherlands at some point. 

And the grass needs cutting again. That will be the last job this afternoon. 

Another busy day in paradise


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2022)

Good morning. Cold here but no frost. Should be a decent day again, well I hope so anyway

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2022)

A quick hello before my Aldi dash.
Then we are both off to Homebase followed by M&S** (if we feel up to it).
**I need some tracky bottoms and being a short*rse need 29"leg. M&S are the only place that do them (where you can actually see them).


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2022)

Morning. Lay for a bit longer again. A bit overcast and breezy but milder. 

Wordle done in my usual 4.

I’ve had my bus pass nearly 3 years now and have yet to use it. Really must try and make some use of it as it’s one of the only benefits I get. Even just to jump on the bus into Perth and browse the shops and have a coffee would pass a few hours on days I am at a loose end.


----------



## Chief Broom (11 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  Dear Sun please shine on my tomatoes today, yours faithfully Ivor Coldframe  
Had a good ride on my usual route yesterday  it did start raining but carried on despite my sensible side saying turn back...but it was ok and stopped. Lots of cows with calves wandering around which isnt so good as they can be protective but werent on the road to worry me.
Going to excavate a planting pocket close to the house wall for my climbing rose today. Have made another bottomless planter so the rose will have a couple of feet root depth beneath, should work 
In best Blue Peter style heres one i made earlier


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

It's dry and bright again. The site is no longer a swamp and I reckon we should be able to tow off it in a couple of hours time.
We're off to Rutland Water this morning - an easy 70 mile/ 2hr tow.
The next site is situated on the end of the peninsula that sticks out into the Water.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2022)

Suppose I should have breakfast. I could do with a change from porridge now the weather is getting milder. Must buy some cereal again on my next shop.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello before my Aldi dash.
> Then we are both off to Homebase followed by M&S** (if we feel up to it).
> **I need some tracky bottoms and being a short*rse need 29"leg. M&S are the only place that do them (where you can actually see them).


I'm 29" inside leg and have the same problem. Did you know Next often have a good fit for the more compact male? I used to use M&S a lot till I discovered this 6-7 years ago but Next is now my first choice.


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2022)

Failed miserably on wordle this morning, I usually get them but not today.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2022)

Good morning. Still and overcast here. @numbnuts how is the tooth/jaw today? @Mo1959 how is your leg?

Sleep seems to be improving. Somewhere I read or heard people who have poor sleep should train the body/mind to the idea bed is only for sleeping. If one wakes in the middle of the night, get up, leave the bedroom and do something else till one feels sleepy then go back to bed. I've tried this for ten days and I'm beginning to notice a difference. Last couple of nights I've slept six hours straight, got up and then grabbed another hour or so.

Apparently my old habit of making a brew, heading to the spare room and reading is bad news as the body/brain learns it's going to have a nice warm and comfy time. Sort of makes sense.

Today? I have to visit #2 son's house to resolve energy supply issues. A very long ongoing saga which I may summarise later. Probably an Aldi dash for fresh fruit and veg. Planning on 2/2½ hours on the bike this afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Failed miserably on wordle this morning, I usually get them but not today.


Both Quordle and Wordle contained the same letter which I was surprised to see used.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Apr 2022)

Feeling down today as I have had a bit of bleeding over the weekend from my kidney stent. I was warned that this could be intermittent but it has still made me miserable. 

Where did my 25 year old body go?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2022)

Don't know if any of you do Instagram? I use it a little and follow a very few people, mainly selected from those who have randomly appeared in my FB feed.

This young lady always makes me laugh and I thought some of you might enjoy her humour which is based around the everyday differences between the US and UK. She's American living over here.


View: https://www.instagram.com/reel/CXekUaRjS0e/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Feeling down today as I have had a bit of bleeding over the weekend from my kidney stent. I was warned that this could be intermittent but it has still made me miserable.
> 
> Where did my 25 year old body go?


OK Spokey chin up. I've been there with other medical stuff and it's really easy to feel quite dark. Please try to keep one thing in mind, as cyclists we are in something like the top 5% of the population in terms of base fitness. This is a huge benefit in recovering from many medical issues. Believe me. I've got the T-shirt.

You'll recover fine, just follow the medical advice and you'll get there in your own body's time.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Apr 2022)

Morning................... I give up
Sorry all our receptionist are busy right now.......you are 18 in the queue


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning................... I give up
> Sorry all our receptionist are busy right now.......you are 18 in the queue


Is it close enough to go down and demand to be seen?


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning................... I give up
> Sorry all our receptionist are busy right now.......you are 18 in the queue



Go down there, jump up and down on the receptionists desk if you have to, get them to sort you out.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> I have to catch up on yesterday's bike racing from the Netherlands at some point.


It was superb. Let me tell you what happened... On second thoughts, just watch it! 


SpokeyDokey said:


> Feeling down today as I have had a bit of bleeding over the weekend from my kidney stent. I was warned that this could be intermittent but it has still made me miserable.
> 
> *Where did my 25 year old body go?*


GWS! 

Your younger body is hanging out somewhere with _our_ younger bodies! 



numbnuts said:


> Morning................... I give up
> Sorry all our receptionist are busy right now.......you are 18 in the queue


Apparently, my Android phone can hold its place in a queue for me and let me know when I finally make it to the head of it. I haven't actually tried using the function yet though. Perhaps _your_ phone can do that?


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning................... I give up
> Sorry all our receptionist are busy right now.......you are 18 in the queue


Try phoning 111 and getting an emergency appointment through them.
I'm thinking more about any infection that will delay getting the tooth seen to. They'd not work on teeth if you'd an infection in the mouth. Get that out of the way.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Lay for a bit longer again. A bit overcast and breezy but milder.
> 
> Wordle done in my usual 4.
> 
> I’ve had my bus pass nearly 3 years now and have yet to use it. Really must try and make some use of it as it’s one of the only benefits I get. Even just to jump on the bus into Perth and browse the shops and have a coffee would pass a few hours on days *I am at a loose end.*


What you doing in Kent?


----------



## GM (11 Apr 2022)

Morning all... Good luck with getting the tooth sorted Numbnuts. I've also got a dentist appointment this afternoon with the Hygienist at the very app time 'tooth hurty' 

Wordle in 4.



SpokeyDokey said:


> Feeling down today as I have had a bit of bleeding over the weekend from my kidney stent. I was warned that this could be intermittent but it has still made me miserable.
> 
> Where did my 25 year old body go?



I know what you mean, just take it easy and drink plenty of water. How much longer will you have the stent in for? it's a big relief when they take it out, I'll tell you a tip when the time comes!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Apr 2022)

GM said:


> Morning all... Good luck with getting the tooth sorted Numbnuts. I've also got a dentist appointment this afternoon with the Hygienist at the very app time 'tooth hurty'
> 
> Wordle in 4.
> 
> ...



Thanks in advance! 

It went in just over 3 weeks ago and was listed for this week for removal - clinic is Thurs/Fri but I never thought that was going to happen due to Easter.

I will ring after the Easter break to see where we are at. 

Drinking loads of water (2-3l per day) but the consequence of which is that I am forever peeing. ☹️

As an aside I can get 2l down but 3l is a big ask even with a touch of squash in!


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2022)

Well......my Home Base, M&S trip is out. My body ran out of steamI felt good yesterday but may have done enough.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Apr 2022)

This country has had it

Thank you for calling My Dentist there is high demand at this time, can you phone back later.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> This country has had it
> 
> Thank you for calling My Dentist there is high demand at this time, can you phone back later.


Say no you can't.

Seriously, phone 111 and explain what is going on.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> This country has had it
> 
> Thank you for calling My Dentist there is high demand at this time, can you phone back later.


Can you afford a private extraction? 

Widens your choice.


----------



## GM (11 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thanks in advance!
> 
> It went in just over 3 weeks ago and was listed for this week for removal - clinic is Thurs/Fri but I never thought that was going to happen due to Easter.
> 
> ...



I was told that it doesn't have to be just water, it can be any fluid even beer . One of the chaps in the ward that I was in recommended putting a teaspoon of Apple cider vinegar in a glass of water for stopping future stones to reform.


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2022)

I didn't do a lot better on the Quordle than I did on the Wordle, only two out of four for me today.


----------



## Paulus (11 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I didn't do a lot better on the Quordle than I did on the Wordle, only two out of four for me today.


Quardle fries my brain. Wordle is quite sufficient for me thanks. 🤪


----------



## Dave7 (11 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> Quardle fries my brain. Wordle is quite sufficient for me thanks. 🤪


I failed at wordle. MrsD got it in 4. So near but the last letter failed to click into place


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> Quardle fries my brain. Wordle is quite sufficient for me thanks. 🤪



I prefer quordle to wordle, it's more of a challenge .


----------



## 12boy (11 Apr 2022)

Endeavor to persevere, NN.
I used to feel a little stress from the job but now it is health issues that occupy my thoughts, mostly people I care about and not me. My buddy across the street has quit peeing blood from his prostate reaming and is now stout enough to walk a mile or so to the coffee shop and back which we will do this afternoon. He alleges he can go a whole hour without a pee now.
Today is upperbody day so I will hit that in a bit.
Prime has a new season of Murder In for our delectation.
There are a bunch of orts in the fridge, none of which is meal sized by itself. Perhaps we will have Goulash/spagetti sauce/ Stroganoff/ Roast Beef with a little noodle and rice upon which to eat it. Mrs 12 always plates up twice as much as she can make herself eat and saves the rest so we have an ort abundance. Of course there is also pineapple cocnut cake, walnut raisin bread and Haagen Daz vanilla as well.
Be safe and well.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2022)

The Eagle has landed in Rutland. 






Overlooking Rutland Water.

Nipped over to the Horse and Jockey for lunch.
Child's size portion of sausage and mash, £5.95.......




Stuffed now!


----------



## Paulus (11 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed in Rutland.
> 
> View attachment 639492
> 
> ...


Five sausages! Wonderful.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2022)

At midday today I answered a cryptic crossword clue:

_That fellow's put into care after developing wild fancy. (7)_



Spoiler: The answer



CHIMERA



Now that is a word that I have never used and very rarely heard used by anybody else in my 66 years. I had only a vague idea what it meant so I looked it up to confirm my answer.

At 5 pm I started watching a computer programming video. In the final sentence of the 45 minute video, the presenter used that word. How _SPOOKY!_


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> At midday today I answered a cryptic crossword clue:
> 
> _That fellow's put into care after developing wild fancy. (7)_
> 
> ...


A word I'm very familiar with as it's used in horticulture quite frequently. I would though spell it chimaera.......so I would probably never have solved the clue.

It's usually used to describe a natural graft when two plants fuse together.


----------



## shep (11 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed in Rutland.
> 
> View attachment 639492
> 
> ...


Are you now a drockle, or whatever it is, or someone simply on holiday?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A word I'm very familiar with as it's used in horticulture quite frequently. I would though spell it chimaera.......so I would probably never have solved the clue.
> 
> It's usually used to describe a natural graft when two plants fuse together.


Apparently, in the botanical sense the word can be spelt either way.

The computer guy was talking about combining 2 different styles of programming so that makes sense.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2022)

shep said:


> Are you now a drockle, or whatever it is, or someone simply on holiday?


I'm a Pikey Pensioner.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Apparently, in the botanical sense the word can be spelt either way.
> 
> The computer guy was talking about combining 2 different styles of programming so that makes sense.


Not in my education!


----------



## pawl (11 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Suppose I should have breakfast. I could do with a change from porridge now the weather is getting milder. Must buy some cereal again on my next shop.





Changing my breakfast cereal from Weetabix to Shredded Wheat

Two Shredded Wheat and around of Marmite on toast


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Apr 2022)

Went for a normal ride this morning - earlier than normal but normal loop to Moore

2 things happened that were unusual

firstly - on getting back towards Spike Island in Widnes I noticed a bloke walking along the canal bank towards me - and behind him to 2 wheeled vehicles
Looked a bit like bike except that they had headlights like a car which meant I couldn;t see the vehicle properly
Anyway - I stopped to let them all past

Turns out the bikes were scrambler type bikes but being ridden very sensibly
As they got close I noticed the front bike had a set of blue LEDs on the front flashing on and off in a line - and when they got closer I noticed that they were Police Officers patroling the canal banks


Nice to see!!!

Anyway - a bit later I was cycling around Spike Island and there was a lady in front of me with a small dog (Yorkie??) in a coat happily sniffing around on the grass on the other side of the path
the dog and the lady were some distance apart
I rang my bell and the lady stayed on her side of the path so I rode forward
the dog carried on sniffing around happily, if anything it was moving even further away from the path

suddenly I noticed that there was a very faint red line coming up at an angle from the dog
almost invisible
I slowed and as I got close the red line became slightly clearer and I stopped in case it was a lead

The lady - seeing I was about 5 yards away and stopped by now - suddenly told the dog off and started realing the poor thing in like a fish on a line
all the while telling the dog off for

dunno what - she had never called it

she never attempted to cross towards the dog to give me room

as I passed her she blamed the dog



some people shouldn;t be allowed out in public

and also - thinnest and longest damn extending lead I have EVER seen
and thickest operator


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> At midday today I answered a cryptic crossword clue:
> 
> _That fellow's put into care after developing wild fancy. (7)_
> 
> ...





PaulSB said:


> A word I'm very familiar with as it's used in horticulture quite frequently. I would though spell it chimaera.......so I would probably never have solved the clue.
> 
> It's usually used to describe a natural graft when two plants fuse together.


I think chimera is a fusion of different animal parts as in many mythical beasts.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think chimera is a fusion of different animal parts as in many mythical beasts.


Yes - I was thinking about _*centaurs*_ after solving that clue and looking up what the word means.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - I was thinking about _*centaurs*_ after solving that clue and looking up what the word means.


Chimera is currently on Forces TV!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Chimera is currently on Forces TV!


That must be one of the channels that I deleted from my Freesat box - It should be on ch 165 but there is a gap there.

There are many channels that I have never watched (e.g. HGTV) which I should also clear out. 

I don't even watch some of the common channels. For example, I can't remember the last time I watched ITV - I accidentally deleted it when I first got the box and it took me over a year to notice!


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> I'm a Pikey Pensioner.



You might be a pensioner but you are definitely not a pikey for two big reasons.😀

1) Your caravan only has two wheels not four . 
2) You are not pulling your caravan with a transit van or a ranger pick up . 😂


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think chimera is a fusion of different animal parts as in many mythical beasts.


It is. In horticulture it is usually thought of in one of three different forms:

when two different species grow so close to each other they fuse together
a variegated plant is chimaera. Plant cells originate in the meristem (growing point) but some are unable to produce chlorophyll (the green pigment in plants and algae) these are a mutation. These cells are a different genotype from those which do produce chlorophyll and remain white giving the leaf colour
when plants are grafted a bud can arise at the point of union between the rootstock and scion. This bud contains a mixture of genetics from both the rootstock and the scion
I didn't initially mention the second two because it's not how these are generally referred to. Commonly a variegation is said to be due to "the absence of chlorophyll." This is correct and easy to understand. In a variegated plant, living side by side, are cells which are genetically capable of producing chlorophyll and those which are genetically unable to do so. These cells are genetically different but make up the same plant and the plant is therefore a chimaera.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## Paulus (12 Apr 2022)

Good morning all.
Wordle in 4.
Today will be a waiting in day for some wrought iron garden furniture. No time slot, just 7 to 7 today.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed in Rutland.
> 
> View attachment 639492
> 
> ...


Wouldn't like to see the adult size.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2022)

Morning. It's dark. It's cold. It's wet. That's all.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Weather's looking better than forecast. 
Off to Oakham this morning for a bit of shopping, then on to somewhere for lunch.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2022)

Morning. What a crap sleep. I think I eventually got an hour. 

Bit damp and gloomy out there this morning with more rain forecast.

I caught up on Gentleman Jack last night having missed it on Sunday as I was watching The Ipcress File, then watched The Split. Enjoyed both of them.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2022)

MrsD is going to have her hair done.
I have explained on here that her blue badge is useless there as EVERY pavement has yellow markings which make the blue badge unusable.
So its a taxi both ways. I am being dragged along so will have a wander around.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Apr 2022)

Ok - I'm up and awake - ish 
not awake enough to try Wordle yet
We have the kids to look after this afternoon - and they are on school holidays so we will have to entertain them all afternoon rather than just having the 1 year old then picking the other 2 up from school then lob tea at them and look after them for an hour until their Dad comes home

Weather looks rubbish so playgrounds and walks may be out - might have to get creative!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD is going to have her hair done.
> I have explained on here that her blue badge is useless there as EVERY pavement has yellow markings which make the blue badge unusable.
> So its a taxi both ways. I am being dragged along so will have a wander around.


Can you not drop her at the door and park somewhere nearby then pick her up again?


----------



## numbnuts (12 Apr 2022)

I think my tooth is getting better the small lump on my jaw has nearly gone and the tooth feel normal again.
I'm still not happy in the way I was treated, but with all things in life "money talks"...............


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That must be one of the channels that I deleted from my Freesat box - It should be on ch 165 but there is a gap there.
> 
> There are many channels that I have never watched (e.g. HGTV) which I should also clear out.
> 
> I don't even watch some of the common channels. For example, I can't remember the last time I watched ITV - I accidentally deleted it when I first got the box and it took me over a year to notice!



We don't watch ITV here at all. 

Awful channel - full of lame repeats of 'gentle humour' sitcoms and weak dramas. 

We have good friends who avidly watch reruns of comedy shows from the dim and distant past that were just about worthy of a slight upward curl of the lips back in the day. They rave about them; no idea what they get out of watching the dross. 

But... we are all different as they say. 

PS: I'm no where near as grumpy today as this post sounds. 😁


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. What a crap sleep. I think I eventually got an hour.
> 
> Bit damp and gloomy out there this morning with more rain forecast.
> 
> I caught up on Gentleman Jack last night having missed it on Sunday as I was watching The Ipcress File, then watched The Split. Enjoyed both of them.


Watched The Split over 2 nights on iPlayer. 

Quite enjoyable - no spoilers as you may be mid-series but the only downer for me were the incredibly convenient and incestuous multiple story lines. 

Mrs SD disagreed to be fair and said that's what you expect in a family orientated drama.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2022)

Hello! I'm here but a little late though the observant will realise I've been about. Damp and drizzly.

Granddaughter day and she is absolutely full of beans. Granddad anticipates being a total wreck by 7.00pm. 

Not much else to report. Small person has gone swimming with Nana. I will now tear round, stripping beds, washing on, prepare lunch etc. I think we need an au pair and a housekeeper.

No chance to Wordle yet.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Can you not drop her at the door and park somewhere nearby then pick her up again?



Its what I've done in the past when taking family members for hospital appointments, dropped them off, made sure they've got my phone number, then driven to the Tesco down the road for a coffee in their cafe, once they've had their appointment they've just phoned me and I've picked them and driven them home.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We don't watch ITV here at all.
> 
> Awful channel - full of lame repeats of 'gentle humour' sitcoms and weak dramas.
> 
> ...


I often watch old Midsomer Murders, Lewis, Endeavour, etc on ITV3 when there's nothing else on I fancy. 

I'm enjoying The Split. Always love Nicola Walker in anything she's in. I'm trying to just wait on the next episode coming on live rather than binge watch. Gives me something to look forward to.

I wandered round to the Co-op for a few things. It is so miserable and dismal out there I'm afraid I bought some Cheese and Onion crisps to have with my cuppa.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I often watch old Midsomer Murders, Lewis, Endeavour, etc on ITV3 when there's nothing else on I fancy.
> 
> I'm enjoying The Split. Always love Nicola Walker in anything she's in. I'm trying to just wait on the next episode coming on live rather than binge watch. Gives me something to look forward to.
> 
> I wandered round to the Co-op for a few things. It is so miserable and dismal out there I'm afraid I bought some Cheese and Onion crisps to have with my cuppa.



Nicola Walker is excellent - really gets into the role and such an expressive face.

She was brilliant facing off the 'other woman' in the series.

***

Mrs SD is a cheese & onion crisp fanatic - though I won't kiss her after she eats them. 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Watched The Split over 2 nights on iPlayer.
> 
> Quite enjoyable - no spoilers as you may be mid-series but the only downer for me were the incredibly convenient and incestuous multiple story lines.
> 
> Mrs SD disagreed to be fair and said that's what you expect in a family orientated drama.


Incestuous? Where?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I often watch old Midsomer Murders, Lewis, Endeavour, etc on ITV3 when there's nothing else on I fancy.
> 
> I'm enjoying The Split. Always love Nicola Walker in anything she's in. I'm trying to just wait on the next episode coming on live rather than binge watch. Gives me something to look forward to.
> 
> I wandered round to the Co-op for a few things. It is so miserable and dismal out there I'm afraid I bought some Cheese and Onion crisps to have with my cuppa.




I am resisting binge watching the lot


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Chief Broom (12 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I often watch old Midsomer Murders, Lewis, Endeavour, etc on ITV3 when there's nothing else on I fancy.
> 
> I'm enjoying The Split. Always love Nicola Walker in anything she's in. I'm trying to just wait on the next episode coming on live rather than binge watch. Gives me something to look forward to.
> 
> I wandered round to the Co-op for a few things. It is so miserable and dismal out there I'm afraid I bought some Cheese and Onion crisps to have with my cuppa.


Outrageous! you are decadent Mo  i have no TV reception which i will get round to investigating/fixing in the not too distant. Have been collecting my favourite dvd's so when i get a hundred or so i can rewatch them again, trouble is i cant find many films/docu's i actually want to watch. My collection at the moment includes- Bladerunner, Passengers, LOTR's, Plebs, Avatar, Promethius, Planet Dinosaur, Doc Martin, Riddick, Train Spotting and the like. DVD's at my local charity shop are only 10p each so i bring them back like a library  Tesco delivery today which includes crisps AND chocolate...i am wicked


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Incestuous? Where?



Closely related & intermingling story lines - some people are so smutty. 😁😁😁


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Outrageous! you are decadent Mo  i have no TV reception which i will get round to investigating/fixing in the not too distant. Have been collecting my favourite dvd's so when i get a hundred or so i can rewatch them again, trouble is i cant find many films/docu's i actually want to watch. My collection at the moment includes- Bladerunner, Passengers, LOTR's, Plebs, Avatar, Promethius, Planet Dinosaur, Doc Martin, Riddick, Train Spotting and the like. DVD's at my local charity shop are only 10p each so i bring them back like a library  Tesco delivery today which includes crisps AND chocolate...i am wicked


What has happened to Avatar 2?


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2022)

Went into the butchers on Oakham High St.





Well.....I just had to buy a large pork pie. 

Had a stroll near Rutland Cycles.




Currently in the Wheatsheaf having a sarnie and chips.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

Weather is so bad out there we have decided to spend the whole day in bed for Kindling & Cuddling - adult fun is off the menu today due to stent problems. ☹️

Still, cuddling is nice. ❤️❤️❤️

I'm going to cook a light breakfast to scoff in bed in a short while.

Will get up later to watch Chelsea struggle in the Champions League tonight - we have some chilli/cheese bake leftovers to munch with that and will probably watch a film afterwards.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I often watch old Midsomer Murders, Lewis, Endeavour, etc on ITV3 when there's nothing else on I fancy.


Thinking about it... I enjoyed _Inspector Morse_ and _Lewis_ years ago. Perhaps I should have given _Endeavour_ a go? I was a fan of _The Sweeney_ way back.

I could be wrong but I feel that most modern ITV dramas are lightweight and don't live up to the standard of those.

Compare to gritty foreign dramas like _The Bridge_...



or _Spiral_...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

Example of appallingly unfunny comedy from way back:

Watching - starring Jimmy Tarbuck's daughter whose name eludes me. 

Our friends watched them all back in the eighties/nineties and loved them. 

They rewatched them all recently and sent us a couple of links to watch as they were 'fantastic' . 

We watched slack-jawed. Just wasn't remotely funny - not even a titter.


----------



## shep (12 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Thinking about it... I enjoyed _The Sweeney_ way back.


Try 'Life on Mars' and 'Ashes to Ashes'.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Example of appallingly unfunny comedy from way back:
> 
> Watching - starring Jimmy Tarbuck's daughter whose name eludes me.
> 
> ...


Lisa Tarbuck


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2022)

shep said:


> Try 'Life on Mars' and 'Ashes to Ashes'.


Thanks - I will add them to the list. They passed me by at the time (and since)!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Lisa Tarbuck


Tar🙂


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Closely related & intermingling story lines - some people are so smutty. 😁😁😁




You started it


----------



## Paulus (12 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Thinking about it... I enjoyed _Inspector Morse_ and _Lewis_ years ago. Perhaps I should have given _Endeavour_ a go? I was a fan of _The Sweeney_ way back.
> 
> I could be wrong but I feel that most modern ITV dramas are lightweight and don't live up to the standard of those.
> 
> ...



I, having watched and enjoyed all the Morse and then the Lewis series, really got into Endeavour. A very good portrayal of the early Morse and how he became the character he did. Shaun Evans is very good in the role. Roger Allam is always worth watching too, as Fred Friday.


----------



## Paulus (12 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Thinking about it... I enjoyed _Inspector Morse_ and _Lewis_ years ago. Perhaps I should have given _Endeavour_ a go? I was a fan of _The Sweeney_ way back.
> 
> I could be wrong but I feel that most modern ITV dramas are lightweight and don't live up to the standard of those.
> 
> ...



Two excellent foreign dramas. Well worth watching. 
Spiral in particular.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2022)

Ok, Endeavour too.

I found that I can get a 1-week free trial of Britbox which would allow me to watch season 1. If I liked it then I would probably pay for a few months to binge-watch the remaining series (and anything else that I fancied watching).


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2022)

I did that


Mo1959 said:


> Can you not drop her at the door and park somewhere nearby then pick her up again?


0


Mo1959 said:


> Bit dodgy as the section of road is bus and taxi only so cars are not allowed. I risked it 6 months ago and got a 30 quid fine.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Granddaughter day
> 
> Not much else to report. Small person has gone swimming with Nana.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I did that
> 
> 0





Dave7 said:


> Bit dodgy as the section of road is bus and taxi only so cars are not allowed. I risked it 6 months ago and got a 30 quid fine.


Is/was that the only way in?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is/was that the only way in?


Yes. It is part of the A57 and used to go right through town. Then, part way through they put a left turn** in and forbid cars from going ahead.
**when do turn left it is double yellows the whole way (with no unloading).
It has become a nightmare.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yes. It is part of the A57 and used to go right through town. Then, part way through they put a left turn** in and forbid cars from going ahead.
> **when do turn left it is double yellows the whole way (with no unloading).
> It has become a nightmare.


Typical. Well thought out as is normal these days.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2022)

Our neighbours have upped sticks and moved on, leaving just 3 vans on site. 
Weather is far better than forecast - in fact it's getting quite warm.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2022)

What is your forecast like.
Its supposed to hit 20° this weekend.**
Next week is around 15°.
I see Cornwall is supposed to DIP below 10°......and 2° at night
**sounds feeble but we are planning a picnic in the park behind us..... MrsD thinks she can walk that far with her strollater.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What is your forecast like.
> Its supposed to hit 20° this weekend.**
> Next week is around 15°.
> I see Cornwall is supposed to DIP below 10°......and 2° at night
> **sounds feeble but we are planning a picnic in the park behind us..... MrsD thinks she can walk that far with her strollater.


It's currently 21.3° outside.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> It's currently 21.3° outside.


Not fair


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not fair
> 
> 
> View attachment 639629


I think the devil is looking after him


----------



## Chief Broom (12 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What has happened to Avatar 2?


Can watch it at the cinema Dec 16th this year and there are other Avatar films on the way


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Can watch it at the cinema Dec 16th this year and there are other Avatar films on the way



Thank you very much - missed that!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2022)

Wow, no posts since 17.55. Morning. Another gloomy and damp start up here but supposed to improve by lunchtime. Better sleep last night thank goodness. The excitement of the day is the green bin going out.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks, today its grey, damp and warm, yoga this morning, shopping this afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2022)

Morning all. 
A bit of a cloudy start to the day here. Not sure if it's going to rain, its not forecast to.
Wordle done in 4 .
Off to the local garden centre later, I need a couple of big bags of potting compost, my dahlias, tomatoes and peppers need potting up.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Chief Broom (13 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  beginning to understand this economy 10 electric nightmare  but now trying to sort my ridiculous bill of £260 from feb 14 which was an estimate. When i phoned them they were more interested in getting me on a direct debit than sorting out my complaint ****ards! I havent used the boiler for hot water and have been very frugal with the heating so am not amused to say the least. 
Making progress with the garden and have lots of hardy annual flowers up and growing


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow, no posts since 17.55. Morning. Another gloomy and damp start up here but supposed to improve by lunchtime. Better sleep last night thank goodness. The excitement of the day is the green bin going out.


Ha.........you think a green bin is exciting. We have a BLACK bin day. Now that is really exciting.


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Ha.........you think a green bin is exciting. We have a BLACK bin day. Now that is really exciting.


I feel left out. No black bin for us
Grey, blue and a green one.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Ha.........you think a green bin is exciting. We have a BLACK bin day. Now that is really exciting.


Do you get discounts? Special offers only available today?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> I feel left out. No black bin for us
> Grey, blue and a green one.


Only three? You poor dear. We have grey, blue, brown and green.........it's nothing if not colourful on a Lancashire bin day.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> I feel left out. No black bin for us
> Grey, blue and a green one.


Tell you what, when I put it out I will post a photo so you feel loved .
Black, for us, is general waste.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2022)

Coooeee. Grey and very misty here
I think it's warmer than yesterday. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2022)

Interesting day ahead.
1.11.45......the local pub. Once (sometimes twice) a month they have a lunchtime cabaret which includes a 2 course lunch......£5.75. The cabaret is on for 2 hours (2x1 hour slots).
2. We are going ahead with new fitted bedroom furniture. We have more or less chosen the colour and layout. The guy is coming out again later today to finalise things.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks,
Two days of granddaughter sleepovers has kept me occupied and occupied, she never stops! Managed to get some rest by watching a load of Tom and Jerry cartoons with her. 
Met up with friends yesterday for a trip to Weymouth, it was really busy but we avoided the hustle and bustle by heading to the Dog, a micropub in a converted shop. There’s a pub dog called “ Ruddles “ She brings you a ball and then retreats towards the end of the pub and plays goalie when you try to kick the ball past her. Rinse and repeat until you get bored/ tired 😁 they also do a “ Beer Tapas “ a selection of three beers for £5


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Another bright day here on the Rutland Water peninsula. 
Off to exchange an empty Calor cylinder first thing, then going to Sainbury's in Stamford. I need a pair of jeans as my old ones ripped yesterday, and MrsD needs some lightweight trainers because she forgot to pack any when we went away.
Taking doggie for a walk around a nature reserve before a lunch stop.
Motorhome next to us moved on yesterday, so we're down to three on site now.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2022)

Good morning everyone. Grey and wet.......well I've just had a shower what do you expect?.........no, you idiot they want to know about the weather.........oh, right.............grey and wet is still the answer.

So today? Well. #3 son's birthday so we are taking him out for lunch. First we have a U3A committee meeting - Mrs P and I are both on committee. If the weather bucks up late afternoon I'll grab a couple of hours riding.

After long discussions with BG I finally had to agree the energy bill is correct. The direct debit hit our account this morning. Ouch! 

@Mo1959 how are the bruises? @numbnuts your tooth and jaw?

That's about it guys, life seems quiet at present.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2022)

As many know our house backs onto a country park.
Just looked out of the window and there are at least 6 big caravans parked there.......on the grass, directly behind our fence.
Call me biased but the words pikey and b*stards spring to mind.
So.....at least 3 things.
1. Lock both garden gates.
2. Don't put the bin out till tomorrow morning.
3. Sadly our planned picnic plans for Friday is kiboshed.


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Tell you what, when I put it out I will post a photo so you feel loved .
> Black, for us, is general waste.







A fine row of bins.
What have I become


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Two days of granddaughter sleepovers has kept me occupied and occupied, she never stops! Managed to get some rest by watching a load of Tom and Jerry cartoons with her.
> Met up with friends yesterday for a trip to Weymouth, it was really busy but we avoided the hustle and bustle by heading to the Dog, a micropub in a converted shop. There’s a pub dog called “ Ruddles “ She brings you a ball and then retreats towards the end of the pub and plays goalie when you try to kick the ball past her. Rinse and repeat until you get bored/ tired 😁 they also do a “ Beer Tapas “ a selection of three beers for £5


Two nights. WOW! Kudos. I'm usually wiped out after a one night sleepover.

Is it on Strava?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 639697
> 
> A fine row of bins.
> What have I become




Sad.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2022)

It's raining now. Mr WD will say we need the rain as the stream is practically at a standstill.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 639697
> 
> A fine row of bins.
> What have I become


That green one is a bit skewiff. Get out there man and tidy it before standards drop.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Sad.


Damn! Coffee down the front of my dressing gown.


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Sad.


Ouch.
Harsh, but fair.


----------



## Sterlo (13 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another bright day here on the Rutland Water peninsula.
> Off to exchange an empty Calor cylinder first thing, then going to Sainbury's in Stamford. *I need a pair of jeans as my old ones ripped yesterday*, and MrsD needs some lightweight trainers because she forgot to pack any when we went away.
> ...


Cue @welsh dragon, the current jean queen.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Cue @welsh dragon, the current jean queen.




I am being a good girl. I don't have anymore room for jeans

Now. Trainers may be on my list


----------



## pawl (13 Apr 2022)

Recent events have given me an idea .I know we don’t but if for any reason you get caught riding on the pavement here’s an excuse straight from a certain gentleman’s play book. Sorry officer I profusely apologise.I thought I was riding on a cycle path


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 639697
> 
> A fine row of bins.
> What have I become


That's impressive! Our council doesn't yet provide hair recycling bins...


----------



## pawl (13 Apr 2022)

It’s brown and blue bin today.It will be interesting.Our road has barriers out side the houses as well as barriers on the road protecting massive holes Cadent replacing gas mains One neighbour hasn’t been able to get his car 🚗 on his drive for two weeks


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 how are the bruises?


Gradually disappearing. Walking is more comfortable now up to about 3 miles then it starts to ache a bit. I thought the back felt a bit easier this morning though. Just need both bits to feel better and I can get going again.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @numbnuts[/USER] your tooth and jaw?


I'm OK now thank you 👍


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

I thought I would test getting some parcels delivered to a newsagents in the town centre to deal with the problem of being out or still asleep at time of delivery. 

One of the 2 parcels that I have been expecting was apparently delivered this morning. I got an email earlier while sleeping off another late night. 

I will stroll down there to pick it up when I go out for my Metro. 

I ought to get back on my bike soon. Hopefully, Covid has completely cleared from my body now but I suspect that my first ride will be hard one way or another! 

I know people who have averaged 100+ miles a week this year so far. I have only done a couple of hundred since November!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I know people who have averaged 100+ miles a week this year so far. I have only done a couple of hundred since November!


Probably around the same. It would have bothered me until quite recently, but I don’t really care now. 

Cheese & pesto panini and a mug of tea for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2022)

BBQ beef ribs and fries for us today. The mist is finally clearing now but it's still really damp


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Apr 2022)

Popped up the road to post a birthday card to my older sister and noticed that the Post Box outside the Post Office has been “ wool bombed “ with an easter theme 🐣😎


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2022)

In the Blue Ball at Braunston for lunch.


----------



## GM (13 Apr 2022)

G'day y'all...Talking about green bins, we put ours out Friday evening ready for an early collection Saturday morning but the naughty men at Barnet Council never collected it until Tuesday morning. Our roads Whatsapp group wasn't happy! 
@Paulus I see your bins were covered in the Sahara sand dust like ours were, spic & span now though.

Those lovely people in the NHS have put me on a group session Diabetes Prevention Programme starting next month at a place not far from where Paulus lives, that will be a nice hilly commute for me.

Enjoy the rest of your day folks!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2022)

Made a loaf, and a big bowl of spaghetti it was very nice which is good as there is enough for tomrrow


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Popped up the road to post a birthday card to my older sister and noticed that the Post Box outside the Post Office has been “ wool bombed “ with an easter theme 🐣😎


We have them as well


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2022)

GM said:


> G'day y'all...Talking about green bins, we put ours out Friday evening ready for an early collection Saturday morning but the naughty men at Barnet Council never collected it until Tuesday morning. Our roads Whatsapp group wasn't happy!
> @Paulus I see your bins were covered in the Sahara sand dust like ours were, spic & span now though.
> 
> Those lovely people in the NHS have put me on a group session Diabetes Prevention Programme starting next month at a place not far from where Paulus lives, that will be a nice hilly commute for me.
> ...


All uphill coming this way John, but downhill and flat all the way home for you though.👍👍


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2022)

A posh tea and cake in Marks & Sparks, and very nice they are to.


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> A posh tea and cake in Marks & Sparks, and very nice they are to.
> 
> View attachment 639780



Looks great . I used to go to our local one on the Warwickshire retail park . But I gave up because I just don’t have enough years left to waste queuing . They are SO SO slow .😀


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

My attempt at collecting my parcel was a comical failure... 

I got to the newsagents at what was clearly Todmorden's annual gathering of OAPs buying tabloid newspapers, Easter eggs, digestive biscuits, and cough sweets! The queue went almost back out of the entrance to the shop...

I waited patiently and _eventually _got to the front of the queue. I thought I'd just flash some ID and the parcel would be handed over. But no. They treated my parcel collection as if I were trying to withdraw £5,000,000 from the frozen bank account of a Russian oligarch. Sharp intake of breath... Yes, they did have the parcel. Yes they could see from my ID that I was indeed the intended recipient. But the collection code, man - where is the collection code?!!!

Blowed if I know! I was asked if I had a smartphone which I could use to find the code. Yes and yes. Well, yes, and perhaps... I was told to leave the queue while sorting it out. After some time, I found the parcel tracking code. I then rejoined the back of the queue. I waited patiently and _eventually _got to the front of the queue for the second time.... 

No, no, no that's a _tracking _code - I needed the _collection _code! (OFFS!!!! )

I left the queue again to try and log in to ebay, but I had forgotten my password! I called to the staff that I would come back another time... 

Of course, about 30 milliseconds after getting home I found the collection code. I'll call in again tomorrow to pick up the parcel. My other one isn't due until next week so there is no hurry since I can't fit one part without the other.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I gave up because I just don’t have enough years left to waste queuing . They are SO SO slow .😀


See my previous post!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2022)

That was a good afternoon.
90 minutes of cabaret (in 2x45 minutes).
A 2 course meal.
Free game of bingo.
All for......£5.75.


----------



## 12boy (13 Apr 2022)

Bought a Samsung cordless vac the other day and it is very easy to use so I can't excuse the hairy floors no more, no more. Dogs, even little ones, generate a lot of hair. 
Currently -12C, but with wind chill -23. Will get up to 12 today.
Today we will visit the oncologist and I aint looking forward to the news. The pulmonary doc will not recommend any more aggressive procedures to remove the 3 liters of pleural cavity fluid that is crushing her left lung unless it looks like Mrs 12 will be alive for at least 6 months. There is also a possibility of some more chemo. 1 out 8 women will get breast cancer in this country.
Be well and safe.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Looks great . I used to go to our local one on the Warwickshire retail park . But I gave up because I just don’t have enough years left to waste queuing . They are SO SO slow .😀



I'm not a fan of the Warwickshire retail park, on the bus it takes an hour each way and I can push my Good Lady round it in her wheelchair in half an hour, it takes half an hour to get there in the car but my Good Lady can't get into the car.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My attempt at collecting my parcel was a comical failure...
> 
> I got to the newsagents at what was clearly Todmorden's annual gathering of OAPs buying tabloid newspapers, Easter eggs, digestive biscuits, and cough sweets! The queue went almost back out of the entrance to the shop...
> 
> ...


That sounds a serious pain in the arse, we had a totally different experience here today, my good lady wanted to go down the local shopping park this afternoon, The arena, going to get the bus we'd got to the end of our road and the post van was parked up with the postie sorting out his round, we'd got about a hundred yards down the next road and someone called me, it was the postie, he'd recognised me and was bringing my parcel over to me.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> BBQ beef ribs and fries for us today. The mist is finally clearing now but it's still really damp


Have you cooked the ribs yourself ?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> That sounds a serious pain in the arse, we had a totally different experience here today, my good lady wanted to go down the local shopping park this afternoon, The arena, going to get the bus we'd got to the end of our road and the post van was parked up with the postie sorting out his round, we'd got about a hundred yards down the next road and someone called me, it was the postie, he'd recognised me and was bringing my parcel over to me.


The main reason I am trying this is because my second delivery is by Hermes/Evri and they have a bad reputation for dumping parcels on doorsteps. My doorstep is actually the pavement itself, so I do NOT want that!

Today's parcel was delivered by Royal Mail so I could have had it delivered here or to Todmorden post office, which is only a few yards from the newsagents.

I should be okay now I know about the collection codes. I will also try and pick a time that is not so busy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Apr 2022)

Wednesday night down the Park is back😎 I won't be running as I'll be minding Granddaughter while mummy goes for a run. The rest of the group will be doing " speed work " running laps of the cycle track which is exactly 1/3rd of a mile. We first started doing this session in the early 1980's  
It's usually quite busy with lots of " outdoor gym " groups, football practice, couch to 5K beginner groups and the occasional Circus Skills group 😎. Then there's the occasional cricket match ( the cycle track encircles the cricket field )


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The main reason I am trying this is because my second delivery is by Hermes/Evri and they have a bad reputation for dumping parcels on doorsteps. My doorstep is actually the pavement itself, so I do NOT want that!


And as if by magic...



ianrauk said:


> So Hermes, sorry Evri delivered a parcel to me today from Wiggle.
> The driver decided to leave it in front of our outside communal doorway so anyone could have just picked it up and walk away with it. Luckily I saw the email, called one of my neighbours and they took it in.
> We have a trade button from 9.30am to 2.30pm. Parcel delivered at 1pm.
> Lazy feckwit arsewipe driver. Hermes/Evri, nothings changed.
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Have you cooked the ribs yourself ?




No. We have done in the past but these are from Iceland


----------



## numbnuts (13 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No. We have done in the past but these are from Iceland


Won't they be frozen ...................OK I'll get me coat


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Interesting day ahead.
> *1.11.45......the local pub. *Once (sometimes twice) a month they have a lunchtime cabaret which includes a 2 course lunch......£5.75. The cabaret is on for 2 hours (2x1 hour slots).
> 2. We are going ahead with new fitted bedroom furniture. We have more or less chosen the colour and layout. The guy is coming out again later today to finalise things.


Down to 1/4 minute time slots, that's pushing it a bit. What happens if they're 15 seconds early?


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 639697
> 
> A fine row of bins.
> What have I become


Have a gander at
https://www.duck66.com/WBHQ/

The Wheelie Bin Appreciation Society seems to have gone underground.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No. We have done in the past but these are from Iceland


Were they good ie tasty without too much fat etc ?


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have a gander at
> https://www.duck66.com/WBHQ/
> 
> The Wheelie Bin Appreciation Society seems to have gone underground.


That really is sad.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Were they good ie tasty without too much fat etc ?




They were really nice. And plenty for 2 people as well.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2022)

I was just reading a bit more about parcel collection points... 

I hadn't considered the potential environmental benefits. If a van takes 10 parcels to 1 place instead of 10 separate places then it could be quite a big saving in fuel, provided that the 10 customers don't then drive to pick up their parcels from the collection point.

There are Amazon lockers at the local station, which I walk or cycle to 5 days a week anyway to pick up my copy of the Metro. In future I will get my Amazon parcels dropped off there unless they are too bulky for me to carry far, which very few of them would be.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> That really is sad.


There's a "training film" on how to use a wheelie bin. If you're interested.


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's a "training film" on how to use a wheelie bin. If you're interested.


I'll pass thanks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Apr 2022)

Just back from the Park, a glorious evening, there were some very young ducklings following mum along the edge of the lake.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> I'll pass thanks.


Where's yer sense of adventure?


----------



## Paulus (13 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where's yer sense of adventure?


I'm getting on a bit. The excitement might be a bit too much for me.


----------



## pawl (13 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where's yer sense of adventure?





It’s in the recycling bin


----------



## 12boy (14 Apr 2022)

The cancer doc thought his staff had set up the chemo pills 3 weeks ago, but we had not heard a peep from them. He was not pleased about this error on the staff's part and we left with a 30 day supply. Until we know how well that will work there won't be any lung procedures and he will not speculate on how much time Mrs 12 has left. So, bidness as usual for now.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2022)

Morning. Back to a night of tossing and turning so just got up. Poor Molly was fed up me wriggling about!


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2022)

Morning


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2022)

morning. Woke about 5.00am. Coffee next. I'll be back...........


----------



## rustybolts (14 Apr 2022)

Lots of us early this morning  Hope its a good day for all . Take care


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2022)

Good day. The sky is a lovely pale blue and it's still. Looks like a beautiful day ahead. At 11.45am I have a boot fitting at Whalley Warm and Dry a very good and very expensive shop. Superb service and if they have the right pair of summer boots for me I will buy without question. I'm then determined to ride when I get back.

Today I start weight loss and calorie counting. Weighed myself and at 74.6kg not as bad as feared. First target is 72kg but I know 71 is possible. Saying this out loud helps do it.

So nothing urgent this morning but I'm not going to arse about. Plenty of little jobs to do, tidy round, bit of ironing etc.

Enjoy today and behave...........or is that mutually exclusive?


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks,
It’s very misty out there, hopefully it will burn off soon. Not a lot planned for today, possibly a trip to “ Running Free” to sort out some new trainers for Mrs Tenkaykev.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️🐣


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Apr 2022)

Morning folks feeling a tad irritated....i looked after someones dog for 5 days and not so much as a thank you. Have a feeling that they shouldnt have got a dog if they cant look after it, wont be doing that again 
Was pleased to discover yesterday one of my neighbours is a keen gardener  not knowing what was behind the fence she showed me around, having seen thousands of gardens over the years i know what i like and i liked this  A charming intimate oasis obviously loved and full of plants


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks, no carer yet, phone went at half six, my Good Lady asking me to come downstairs and help her with the comode, we've both gone back to bed now, housework this morning, bingo this afternoon, the Monday club has a trip on today so we'll be a bit thin on the ground, a lot of us go to both clubs, carers here now.


----------



## Paulus (14 Apr 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A big day for MrsP as she is going to hand her notice in today and after 45 years as a veterinary nurse, having worked at the Royal Veterinary college and many private practices, she is going to retire.😊
I am meeting our son at lunchtime for a burrito at Ozzies Burrito Shack, and then onto the Black Horse for a meeting of the escape committee. Its now under new ownership of a local woman who has bought the pub and accompanied micro brewery.(The Barnet Brewery ).
Still waiting in beforehand though for the garden furniture which got rescheduled from tuesday to be delivered this morning.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Another sunny day. 
Hitching up and moving on to North Norfolk in a couple of hours time.
It's MrsD's birthday today and she's finally qualified for her state pension.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Apr 2022)

Another sunny but windy day here in Portugal. Am fast growing impatient with the lack of urgency of our estate agent and solicitor out here. I have been waiting for an updated certificate that we have to have since last Wednesday.

*"It is a two minute job"*

So why a week later am I still waiting for it!!!

Off to the office again today and no prisoners will be taken.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2022)

17 mile bimble done. I was feeling a bit nauseous and spaced out due to the lack of sleep but was good to get out. The knee was a bit stiff for just the first few minutes then felt fine.......actually better cycling than walking. Off for a nice steep in the bath before breakfast.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2022)

Morning all.
1st a question for you bingo players.
(Bear in mind Its a game I don't play).
During yesterdays cabaret we were given a sheet with 3 'games' on it.
Winners were a) on straight line and then b) a full house.
All 3 were used together ie as one game.
My problem........the numbers were read out far to quickly. So eg. If she shouted No 8 we had to scan 3 games and before I could do that she was shouting the next number, sometimes with maybe a one second gap.
Does it get better with practice or was she just too fast. ??


----------



## The Jogger (14 Apr 2022)

Morning, at last normal Spanish weather has returned, the winter is over, just. We have our old neighbour from Chichester staying with us for 18 days, we did say stay as long as you like 😁. Anyway, yesterday a trip out to Montejaque, a lovely village, today gym then a walk down at the coast, 11 days left...... 😂


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> 1st a question for you bingo players.
> (Bear in mind Its a game I don't play).
> During yesterdays cabaret we were given a sheet with 3 'games' on it.
> ...



With practice you'll get quicker, some callers are just too quick, theres one on a Monday night that I can only just keep up with, and you can always ask them to slow down.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> 17 mile bimble done. I was feeling a bit nauseous and spaced out due to the lack of sleep but was good to get out. The knee was a bit stiff for just the first few minutes then felt fine.......actually better cycling than walking. Off for a nice steep in the bath before breakfast.



What time do you get up Mo !!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> With practice you'll get quicker, some callers are just too quick, theres one on a Monday night that I can only just keep up with, and you can always ask them to slow down.


Is it normal to play 3 'games' at once ?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> What time do you get up Mo !!


I tossed and turned all night and ended up just getting up at 5, had a cuppa then decided just to get out. I'm thinking it might be an idea to have a gentle stroll before bed and see if the fresh air and some gentle exercise might help me wind down. I feel horrible being so unrested all the time but my brain just won't seem to switch off and feel sleepy


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2022)

Morning. I am late. I stayed in bed as it was nice and warm 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2022)

Ah. The famous 5 minute job that takes 5 hours.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, no carer yet, phone went at half six, my Good Lady asking me to come downstairs and help her with the comode, we've both gone back to bed now, housework this morning, bingo this afternoon, the *Monday club has a trip on today* so we'll be a bit thin on the ground, a lot of us go to both clubs, carers here now.


It is Thursday isn't it? Don't tell me I've lost four days and it's next week already?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2022)

I did wordle in 6.....does that count .
For line 5 I had a choice of 2 words that would fit..... I chose the wrong one


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I did wordle in 6.....does that count .
> For line 5 I had a choice of 2 words that would fit..... I chose the wrong one


I was a five today, I think our Mo was a six.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I tossed and turned all night and ended up just getting up at 5, had a cuppa then decided just to get out. I'm thinking it might be an idea to have a gentle stroll before bed and see if the fresh air and some gentle exercise might help me wind down. I feel horrible being so unrested all the time but my brain just won't seem to switch off and feel sleepy


Like you I wake and my brain goes in to overdrive making sleep impossible. The past three weeks I've followed some guidance which suggests getting up, do something for a while, about an hour for me, and then return to bed.

The theory is to train the brain and body to think of bed as a place for sleep and nothing else. When I go back to bed I'm getting +/- 1½ hours more. Recently I've started to get 6/7 hours straight straight sleep which compared to my usual 4 is a big step. Don't think I've cracked it but heading in the right direction.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I was a five today, I think our Mo was a six.


I can't even remember......the word, or how many I took!


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It is Thursday isn't it? Don't tell me I've lost four days and it's next week already?



Calm down its Thursday. Both pensioners clubs are based in the Unicorn club, the Monday night one every Monday and the Thursday afternoon one every other week, if the Monday club organise a trip out its often on a Thursday when the Thursday club is on and it means that the Thursday club is short of members as some people go to both clubs.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Is it normal to play 3 'games' at once ?



Yes, most of us play a sheet of 6


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, most of us play a sheet of 6


Blinkin 'eck.......I couldn't play 3.
I was sure I had missed 2 numbers but (as far as I know) there is no way to check.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It is Thursday isn't it? Don't tell me I've lost four days and it's next week already?


You slept right through the Easter Weekend. 
No chocolate for you.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2022)

Civil Service pension statement in. It's only going up 3.1% so won't even cover the current rate of inflation. They have worked it out on the rate in September


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> You slept right through the Easter Weekend.
> No chocolate for you.


My wife pointed out this weekend was a bad time to start calorie counting.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Civil Service pension statement in. It's only going up 3.1% so won't even cover the current rate of inflation. They have worked it out on the rate in September


While I understand why the triple lock was broken, hopefully for a year only, it now looks like a serious mistake. I was in favour of the idea pensioners shouldn't benefit from the sudden and possibly artificial rise in wages as we all have to pay for Covid. The trouble is now state pensioners, Civil Service and NHS pensioners are being penalised and badly so.

Big miscalculation by Sunak.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2022)

I got my private pension statement the other day and like Mo, it hasn't gone up by much


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> My wife pointed out this weekend was a bad time to start calorie counting.


What weekend, you missed it! Now it's making up for lost time.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> While I understand why the triple lock was broken, hopefully for a year only, it now looks like a serious mistake. I was in favour of the idea pensioners shouldn't benefit from the sudden and possibly artificial rise in wages as we all have to pay for Covid. The trouble is now state pensioners, Civil Service and NHS pensioners are being penalised and badly so.
> 
> Big miscalculation by Sunak.



I don’t believe it was miscalculation, I think it was perfectly calculated. They knew inflation was coming because brexit and the bounce back from covid . ( The war has just added to the pressure )

Just my view 😀😀


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Blinkin 'eck.......I couldn't play 3.
> I was sure I had missed 2 numbers but (as far as I know) there is no way to check.



You could always ask the caller for a recheck.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Today I start weight loss and calorie counting. Weighed myself and at 74.6kg not as bad as feared. First target is 72kg but I know 71 is possible. Saying this out loud helps do it.


I hate messing about with calories. I also hate eating unsatisfyingly small meals. I much prefer intermittent fasting. A couple of days a week eating very lightly and no restrictions on the other 5 days. 

I found losing 0.5 kg a week easy and 0.75-1.0 kg doable. 

I drifted back into it over Christmas. I found that I was eating so late (due to weird sleeping hours) that I sometimes didn't fancy a second meal so I would make do that day with just a bowl of muesli or porridge. 

Today may be one of those days. The last food I ate yesterday was at 23:00 so I don't feel hungry yet. 

If I haven't eaten by 15:00, I will make do with a pot of coffee to keep me going until about 20:00 and then just have porridge. 

Despite a terrible fall off in exercising since November I have actually lost about 1.5 kg without even trying. 



PaulSB said:


> Like you I wake and my brain goes in to overdrive making sleep impossible. The past three weeks I've followed some guidance which suggests getting up, do something for a while, about an hour for me, and then return to bed.


I have that before even getting to sleep, which is why I don't try. Last night, or in fact 04:30 today, I was lying in bed in the dark thinking about my damn puzzle game. I must have finally got to sleep gone 05:00 and I woke up again at 10:00. 

I suppose I should actually get up and start round 2 of _ColinJ and the parcel_! 


Mo1959 said:


> Civil Service pension statement in. It's only going up 3.1% so won't even cover the current rate of inflation. They have worked it out on the rate in September


I got a message telling me to login to my account to find out how much my £50/month has gone up by but for some reason the pension fund site wouldn't accept my details. I will assume it will be a £1.50 rise then - whoopee!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Apr 2022)

Blooming heck... 

... 18 months ago Mrs SD went to buy a VW T-Cross and ended up with a VW Up Gti as she wanted one 'last hurrah' - she likes a car with some oomph! 

So today car is in for a late first year service although it has only done 3700 miles. 

Courtesy car is a lovely new T-Cross...

... and 'let's change the car now' is the refrain from the female half of the partnership. 🤐❤️

Trade in price is exactly what we paid for it says the sales guy. 

Will discuss more later today when we take the courtesy car back.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2022)

The Eagle has landed at Warham in North Norfolk.
Glorious sunny day.
Got set up and then dashed down to the pub, but we missed the lunch menu by 10 minutes. 
Still, we've got stuff on board for a meal. 









A pint and a bag of scratchings will have to do for the moment.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2022)

@Dirk, something to help those meals last that bit longer.


----------



## 12boy (14 Apr 2022)

Congrats to Mrs P and Mrs D.


----------



## Dirk (14 Apr 2022)

MrsD's feeling flush at the moment.
I'm in no frame of mind to disavow her.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2022)

Trying to keep going and not be tempted to have a siesta in the hope of sleeping tonight. Was hoping for a final short walk before bed but my battery is nearly flat!


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I got my private pension statement the other day and like Mo, it hasn't gone up by much


Mine is fixed so no going up  but it won't go down so there's the bonus  but at £38.7 per month it's not worth having


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> @Dirk, something to help those meals last that bit longer.
> View attachment 639961



That needs a couple of rounds of toast.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2022)

I did a little job on my trike today that I have been putting off for ages, a screw on the battery lock was loose, but to tighten it the lock had to be removed and it's such a fiddle job with some very small screws, but I managed it today.

Next job is brake pads, may do that tomorrow.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> That needs a couple of rounds of toast.


and some black pudding and a few beans and.....


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Trying to keep going and not be tempted to have a siesta in the hope of sleeping tonight. Was hoping for a final short walk before bed but my battery is nearly flat!
> 
> View attachment 639970


And your watch battery?
Or...
What shape should it be?


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2022)

Anyone?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2022)

I decided to test my Covid-ravaged body*** on the bike this afternoon...

I didn't want to do anything too strenuous yet so I just nipped up the A646 towards Burnley as far as Cliviger, turned round there and headed back to town, then on to the gruelling 1 metre ascent of the Col-de-Morrison's-car-park. (It's a handy place to turn round.) I noticed that they have both Amazon and ebay parcel lockers there so I may choose to get my parcels delivered there instead of at the station so I get a little bit more exercise each time.

It's funny, isn't it...? The average person goes out of their way to minimise effort and maximise convenience. We more energetic types aim to minimise convenience and maximise effort! 

My little ride was an enjoyable 21 km (13 miles) in length, with 219 m (720 ft) of ascent.

Verdict? ColinJ: 2, Covid: 1! I am unfit and still a bit wheezy from the bug, but I do feel as though I am on the mend and will soon be able to push myself more. Maybe another week of easy bike rides, then I will try something more challenging. I am off to Devon again at the end of May and I want to be fit enough for 100 lumpy km rides by then.



*** Ok, my _coldlike-illness-irritated_ body!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2022)

Good Friday tomorrow, so the roads will be jam packed.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Good Friday tomorrow, so the roads will be jam packed.


They were packed up here late morning-early afternoon. Very little moving on the roads at present.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2022)

It _IS _a semi-fasting day. I have finally started to feel a bit peckish so I'll adjourn to the kitchen shortly to make my porridge.

I might have some nuts and raisins around midnight while I watch TV. That would still be around a 1,000-1,500 calorie reduction for the day though.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It _IS _a semi-fasting day. I have finally started to feel a bit peckish so I'll adjourn to the kitchen shortly to make my porridge.
> 
> I might have some nuts and raisins around midnight while I watch TV. That would still be around a 1,000-1,500 calorie reduction for the day though.


How does that type of diet work with the blood thinners?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> How does that type of diet work with the blood thinners?


It _IS _important when on warfarin (like me) to be pretty consistent in what you eat in terms of foods with vitamin K in. I eat _a lot_ of them so 5 or 6 days a week I am getting topped up, and my stores are adjusted down a bit by the warfarin. 

There doesn't seem to be a problem for me with 5/6/7 days a week of those foods. There probably _WOULD_ be a problem with alternating one week on them and one week off them!

People on the new generation of anticoagulants don't need to think about it because they work a different way, not involving vitamin K.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Apr 2022)

Well, quite an enjoyable day. Walked about 6K to the running shoe shop where Mrs Tenkaykev tried on several pairs of shoes before deciding on a pair of Brooks " ghost ". It was just before noon so we wandered over the road to the pub, the Bermuda Triangle where we went " full hipster " and had halloumi and smashed avocado with a sweet chilli dressing on toasted sourdough bread. this was washed down with a pint or three of various ales 🍺
While waiting at the till while Mrs Tenkaykev paid for her shoes my eyes were drawn to a display of a cannabis oil supplement. This is the stuff that is processed to remove the THC which is the psychoactive ingredient, when you take into consideration that Hemp is basically a weed and widely grown for the fibre this has to be one of the biggest cons since Gwyneth Paltrow and her ' Goop ' brand. (The chap in the shop said nobody had ever purchased any or even expressed any interest)


----------



## PaulSB (14 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Good Friday tomorrow, so the roads will be jam packed.


Strangely the roads were very quiet here this afternoon. The M6/61 round Preston will be a car park tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It _IS _important when on warfarin (like me) to be pretty consistent in what you eat in terms of foods with vitamin K in. I eat _a lot_ of them so 5 or 6 days a week I am getting topped up, and my stores are adjusted down a bit by the warfarin.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a problem for me with 5/6/7 days a week of those foods. There probably _WOULD_ be a problem with alternating one week on them and one week off them!
> 
> People on the new generation of anticoagulants don't need to think about it because they work a different way, not involving vitamin K.


That's the main thing.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2022)

I decided to splash out on a new pair of brake levers for my singlespeed bike. I will soon be replacing the bar and tape and the old brake levers annoy me so I might as well do those too while I am at it. They are actually very good Campagnolo levers but I got them by taking the worn gear shifting parts out of some old Campag Ergopower controls and that left some big rough-edged gaps which my fingers always seem to rub against - very irritating on long rides!


----------



## rustybolts (14 Apr 2022)

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜🟩⬜🟨
🟨🟨🟨🟨⬜ ⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟨⬜🟨⬜🟨
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟩🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟨🟩⬜🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 🟩⬜⬜⬜🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> But the collection code, man - where is the collection code?!!!
> 
> Blowed if I know! I was asked if I had a smartphone which I could use to find the code. Yes and yes. Well, yes, and perhaps... I was told to leave the queue while sorting it out. After some time, I found the parcel tracking code. I then rejoined the back of the queue. I waited patiently and _eventually _got to the front of the queue for the second time....
> 
> No, no, no that's a _tracking _code - I needed the _collection _code! (OFFS!!!! )


Ha - I just found an email in my _Deleted _folder which had a collection barcode and alphanumeric code in it!

I must try to work out why that is happening. Maybe one of my mail filters is kicking in when it shouldn't do?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2022)

It's... _TV time_! 


PS that is used as 'goodbye' _NOT _'hello'


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2022)

Morning. Slept a bit better thank goodness. It’s currently wet surfaces and a bit gloomy out there. 

Failed Wordle this morning. Yet another one where there was three or four letters that would fit but kept opting for the wrong one and ran out of tries.


----------



## rustybolts (15 Apr 2022)

Thought I would be up earliest , but no....the early bird is Mo! Have a nice day folks . I Got Wordle in 3 , a lot of luck depends on your choice of first word. I got three greens with my first guess and only had to get the second and fourth letter. Always hated crosswords but beginning to like Wordle , except when I fail which leaves me a bit deflated


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Thought I would be up earliest , but no....the early bird is Mo! Have a nice day folks . I Got Wordle in 3 , a lot of luck depends on your choice of first word. I got three greens with my first guess and only had to get the second and fourth letter. Always hated crosswords but beginning to like Wordle , except when I fail which leaves me a bit deflated


It did when I first started, but not that bothered now. Just a couple of minutes amusement each morning.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Apr 2022)

Good morning. Not a breath of wind though forecast is for 11/12 from the south. Skies are clear and sunshine promised, 17⁰ at 3.00pm.

Spot of ironing to do next, then brekkie and a bike ride. I was invited on a chill and chat ride but declined saying I'd meet at the cafe and ride home with them. A friend asked why, then said "Oh, just looked at your Strava!"

I'm on a mission. In 2020 I was in peak form thanks to all those 30/35 mile lockdown rides. Currently I'm checking the route for the day two years ago and riding it again. I'm surprised at how creative I became with routing during lockdown. Managed to average 17.6 over 36 miles yesterday. Great conditions.

Allotment this afternoon and supper with friends tonight.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2022)

Coooeee. A cool start here for us. Good Friday. Wi we have an influx of tourists I wonder 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks,
Looks great outside 🌞🌞, just the weather for whacking some jollop on the shed rood, it’s looking in need of some tlc! 
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍🐣


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks, its a beautiful sunny morning, out shopping shortly, chores to do this afternoon.


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  got my Swan Lake climbing rose through the post and it looks ok and healthy so planted it up. I have lots of vertical surfaces to 'clothe' so think i might make roses a dominant theme but wont be doing that in a hurry unless i can grow a money tree  Not looking forward to the tourists arrival  many of the responsible ones are staying away because of the current crop of littering/befouling morons...


----------



## Paulus (15 Apr 2022)

Good morning all, 
Wordle in 5, but as @Mo1959 says, too many options this morning.
Wordle 300 5/6

🟨⬛⬛🟨🟩
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩⬛🟩⬛🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Nice and sunny outside. 
We have ordered our son's new Garmin watch for his birthday , so a bimble out on the bike to Argos in Finchley Central later on to collect it.
Then, a trip to a garden centre at some point, I want to buy 20 or so geraniums for the front garden.
Another busy day in paradise.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all,
> Wordle in 5, but as @Mo1959 says, too many options this morning.
> Wordle 300 5/6
> 
> ...


Lucky son  I do enjoy my Garmin gadgets......and my Apple gadgets, and........... Well you get the picture, I like gadgets!


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Happy Human Sacrifice Day. 
Off for a bit of shopping this morning, a look around a Bronze Age hill Fort and lunch in the Red Lion at Stiffkey (pronounced 'Stew-key ).
Weather forecast is looking OK for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Weather forecast is looking OK for the next couple of weeks.


Same here. Mostly dry for a decent spell, if not exactly warm.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2022)

Aldi dash done.... got everything we needed apart from milk. For some reason they rarely put 1 pint semi skimmed on the shelf.
Hardly any cars on the roads....the road that is always rammed, not a single car.
I HAVE to go out shortly to sort the aunties money out.......why oh why did I ever agree to it


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2022)

Aargh - multiple emails woke me up after 4.5 hours sleep. I was in the middle of some weird dream and now I feel like I am in the twilight zone!

Another collection code was in my Deleted folder. I will stroll down to pick up both parcels, and some shopping. My brake levers will be coming later so I want to be in for that, having totally forgotten to rediect Prime to one of the local lockers, as promised yesterday! 

And now yet another email... 

No point in trying to get back to sleep now. I will do my errands, and have a snooze at lunchtime. 

The plan after that is to rebuild the front of my bike. If the brake levers arrive early enough I will be able to get a test ride in in sunlight. 

YYawwwwwwwwn...


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2022)

Oh, and my phone is now putting double capital letters at the start of each new paragraph! I missed the extra 'Y' in that yawn...


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2022)

Good morning. We have that most rare of occurrences, sunshine, on an Easter Weekend, usually, it snows or, at least, rains!

I do hope @Dirk 's weather forecast is correct, we are away in motorhome on Tuesday for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Good morning. We have that most rare of occurrences, sunshine, on an Easter Weekend, usually, it snows or, at least, rains!
> 
> I do hope @Dirk 's weather forecast is correct, we are away in motorhome on Tuesday for 2-3 weeks.


I remember as kids going to roll our Easter eggs having everything from mini heatwaves to cold, wet, windy and even snow. 

Maybe I shouldn't have shopped as a slab of iced gingerbread jumped into my basket. Just had a slice with my cuppa.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I remember as kids going to roll our Easter eggs having everything from mini heatwaves to cold, wet, windy and even snow.
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't have shopped as a slab of iced gingerbread jumped into my basket. Just had a slice with my cuppa.



I remember a trip to Warwick Castle when our lads were small, we were intending to go in the morning but had to wait until the afternoon before going out because it was snowing.


----------



## Paulus (15 Apr 2022)

Well here we are at the garden centre. We got here at 9.15, and it's already very busy. MrsP is on a mission to get some grey terracotta pots to match the brickwork on the driveway. 
Many plants bought for hanging baskets and bedding. Just have to be careful of any late frost.


----------



## GM (15 Apr 2022)

Morning all... Happy Good Friday!... A late start breakfast done, Sudoku done, Codeword done. Wordle done in 3.
Wordle 300 3/6

🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2022)

GM said:


> Morning all... Happy Good Friday!... A late start breakfast done, Sudoku done, Codeword done. Wordle done in 3.
> Wordle 300 3/6
> 
> 🟩⬜🟨🟨⬜
> ...



I did wordle in 4 today and Dordle in 6, I haven't done Quordle yet.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  got my Swan Lake climbing rose through the post and it looks ok and healthy so planted it up. I have lots of vertical surfaces to 'clothe' so think i might make roses a dominant theme but wont be doing that in a hurry unless i can grow a money tree  Not looking forward to the tourists arrival  many of the responsible ones are staying away because of the current crop of littering/befouling morons...


Money Tree for sale,  nows yer chance.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Money Tree for sale,  nows yer chance.



Thats not a money tree, Jade Plant, I've got one and it looks nothing like that.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2022)

You will be pleased to hear, clouds have rolled in, looks like it may rain, and temperature has dropped. Normal Easter weather has returned


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Apr 2022)

Ride this morning using the folding ebike rather than my normal one - I do that sometimes to keep the battery working OK.

Managed about 23 miles - loads of runners on the way back - could be summarise as 'ping - thanks you - ping - thank you" repeat

but nice ride 

first ride this year with no coat - just old fleece (mostly unzipped) with a hi-vis jacket

nice day for it

now Wordle


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2022)

It's quite quiet here considering it's bank holiday.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2022)

I have now collected my parcels. The Collect+ system works well once you understand what you are supposed to do. The required collection barcodes were in notification emails which had ended up in the wrong folder. I took screenshots of them in case I couldn't get a phone signal in the shop. Only one person in the queue this time so I got the parcels within about 90 seconds of going into the shop!

The handlebar is a used one but the only signs of that are patches of sticky residue from the old bar tape. I won't even bother cleaning that off because the new tape will cover it. I like the weight and shape of the handlebar - it is almost identical to the one I have on my best bike, which I really like. I got it for £14.99 - under half the new price.

The stem is new and that was a bargain too - £7.99 sorry, £10.99.

The brake levers should arrive in the next few hours.

I will get to work on the bike shortly. I think I will give it a good clean before I start. I never really bothered much about cleaning it before because it had lots of tatty old bits on it, but It would be nice to put the new bits on a clean machine.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2022)

I've done my brakes and given it a bit of a wipe down too


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2022)

Seeing that nobody is going to buy me an Easter Egg  I've made a chocolate cake and it's all for me


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've given it a bit of a wipe down too


Personally I try to shower most days so mine rarely needs a wipe down.
Still, each to his own I always say


----------



## Dave7 (15 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Seeing that nobody is going to buy me an Easter Egg  I've made a chocolate cake and it's all for me


Not if that Welsh woman gets there before you scoff it all


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2022)

Sat here with a bun thats hot and cross and a , I was heading for the Supermarket by eight this morning, nice quiet roads, Supermarket was surprisingly busy, more Tesco people doing internet orders than shoppers though, when I got back I went down Coventry market for fruit and veg, we had lunch in Live Laugh and Love Food on Beake Avenue. This afternoon I've cleaned the oven and I'm about to do a job in the garden.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Not if that Welsh woman gets there before you scoff it all




I might have to make my own cake and stuff my face with it.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2022)

Thats now two pots with Sweet Peas in, I've just got to wait awhile and they can go out the front.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2022)

Had a stroll around Warham Iron Age hill fort.
Very well preserved with the banks still well defined. 











Went shopping in Wells next the Sea and then had lunch in the Stiffkey Red Lion.
Nearly forgot it was Friday until I noticed Fish and Chips on the menu!


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Apr 2022)

I popped round to Screwfix to pick up some jollop for the roof. It’s only a mile or so each way so I decided to walk. Spotted our local delivery driver out on her rounds, she was making deliveries dressed as an Easter bunny 🐰😎 I waved a greeting as I passed and she wound her window down and we had a brief chat. Before she went on her way she gave me a couple of small easter eggs for myself and Mrs Tenkaykev 😁👍


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2022)

I watched the documentary on Louise Woodward 25 years ago now, I came to the conclusion that there are two people that only know the truth, her and God.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I popped round to Screwfix to pick up some jollop for the roof. It’s only a mile or so each way so I decided to walk. Spotted our local delivery driver out on her rounds, she was making deliveries dressed as an Easter bunny 🐰😎 I waved a greeting as I passed and she wound her window down and we had a brief chat. Before she went on her way she gave me a couple of small easter eggs for myself and Mrs Tenkaykev 😁👍


And if you were stopped later and questioned as to how the eggs came to be in your possession, you'd happily have stuck to the story that the Easter Bunny was driving round, saw you and stopped, then presented the eggs to you!

They'd be having you blow into their little machine. At the least!


----------



## pawl (15 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's quite quiet here considering it's bank holiday.




oK Let me see if i can stir up a few MARMITE ON TOAST food of the gods Or even more delectable Toast spread with PEANUT BUTTER AND MARMITE


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> oK Let me see if i can stir up a few MARMITE ON TOAST food of the gods Or even more delectable Toast spread with PEANUT BUTTER AND MARMITE


What about MarMilade?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Apr 2022)

Now I'm getting notifications for other watched threads but not this one - strange. 

Looks like we are getting a new car - Mrs SD loves it; VW T-Cross Black Edition. Too much kit on it to mention.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I watched the documentary on Louise Woodward 25 years ago now, I came to the conclusion that there are two people that only know the truth, her and God.


So there's only one person who knows then?


----------



## pawl (15 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> What about MarMilade?


 

Err


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> oK Let me see if i can stir up a few MARMITE ON TOAST food of the gods Or even more delectable Toast spread with PEANUT BUTTER AND MARMITE


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> oK Let me see if i can stir up a few MARMITE ON TOAST food of the gods Or even more delectable Toast spread with PEANUT BUTTER AND MARMITE



Egg on toast.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2022)

My nice new brake levers were delivered on time by the most amazingly chirpy van driver. He seemed reluctant to get on his way until he had made sure that I was having a nice Bank Holiday and was looking forward to opening my parcel! 

(I thought they didn't get paid much and were supposed to be stressed out all the time? )

Anyway... I cleaned the bike and took the old handlebar and stem off. It was then that I realised that I should have ordered new brake cables too. The old inner cables are frayed and don't have enough length left for me to cut the ends off and still have enough to use. The outers are 20 years old and there was too much friction in them. I'm about to order some but will the mighty Amazon Prime do next day delivery on a Bank Holiday weekend? [Adjourns to Amazon..] _*Yes*_ - the cables will soon be on their way and will arrive tomorrow PM!

I only signed up for Amazon Prime for a month or two to watch the last couple of series of _The Shield_, which had been dropped without notice by Netflix. I decided that it is actually a very good deal so I stuck with it. Once you get used to free next day delivery, anything else is just annoying! And I keep finding things to watch on Prime Video without having to spend extra renting premium movies or shows.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I only signed up for Amazon Prime for a month or two to watch the last couple of series of _The Shield_, which had been dropped without notice by Netflix. I decided that it is actually a very good deal so I stuck with it. Once you get used to free next day delivery, anything else is just annoying! And I keep finding things to watch on Prime Video without having to spend extra renting premium movies or shows.


Every time I buy something from Amazon they tell me I have 30 free of Amazon Prime
All together now " But he ain't got a telly"


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Every time I buy something from Amazon they tell me I have 30 free of Amazon Prime
> All together now " But he ain't got a telly"


I ignored those offers for years until I wanted to binge-watch _The Shield_ free. I took my 30 day offer to do that, but as I said above - their marketing worked and I have stuck with it.


----------



## Paulus (15 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Had a stroll around Warham Iron Age hill fort.
> Very well preserved with the banks still well defined.
> 
> View attachment 640151
> ...


We stayed at the Red Lion in stiffkey, pronounced Stukey, 3 years back. The food is terrific.


----------



## pawl (15 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Had a stroll around Warham Iron Age hill fort.
> Very well preserved with the banks still well defined.
> 
> View attachment 640151
> ...







How very dare you visit one of my ancestral properties without my knowledge Guess what my surname is


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Err


That'll be going a bit too far, then.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> How very dare you visit one of my ancestral properties without my knowledge Guess what my surname is


Boudicca!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> How very dare you visit one of my ancestral properties without my knowledge Guess what my surname is



Fort


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2022)

Grantchester was really good tonight. Enjoyed it.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Grantchester was really good tonight. Enjoyed it.


Is there many still alive there?


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2022)

Good day to all.
Saturday morning....I enjoy our Tony with SoTS.
Todays menu is sorted.
Breakfast will be home made banana milk shake (full banana, ice cream and milk)
Main meal will be jacket spuds with Tuna, onion and mayo......probably some cheese as well.


----------



## Paulus (16 Apr 2022)

Morning all. Another sunny day ahead. 
Another busy day looms forth.
Dog walking, cycling, shopping, watching the womens Paris-Roubaix, and finding the time for some domestics and gardening. 
It's all systems go here.


----------



## Paulus (16 Apr 2022)

Ps. Wordle in 5.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Apr 2022)

BTW, don't tell Dirk but I am thinking of putting him on "ignore".
While he was basking in 21° sunshine the weather here was naff.....cloudy and decidedly cool.
Hopefully today is better but no sign of it yet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks,
It’s Poole’s 500th parkrun today 😎 I’ll pop down to watch and expect it to be very busy as the weather is glorious. Then it’s back to finish jollopping the roof which took twice as much jollop as it said on the tin🤔
Have a peaceful day folks 🐰🐣☀️☕️😎👍


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2022)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry, I feel a bimble coming on.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2022)

Morning. Dull and overcast here but we are supposed to have another nice day so fingers crossed. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## pawl (16 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> That'll be going a bit too far, then.




Well I suppose we all have different tastes


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2022)

Morning. Lovely long lie. I have these at the back of the cupboard and take one occasionally as they are the only thing that helps but they make you still feel a bit groggy first thing. I might take one for a few nights in a row and see if I can get a good sleep pattern established. 

Wordle was a real struggle then a word to try popped into my head so got it in 4. Thought it was going to be a fail.


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Another glorious warm and sunny day here in Norfolk @Dave7 
Off to Wells next the Sea this morning.


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Apr 2022)

Wells is lovely. Some of our friends have a cottage there and we have had few holidays in it over the years. Two other pluses , It has a big garage to put bikes in 😀 and they own a beach hut. 
I have to say I had never realised how expensive beach huts can be . I could have bought a new car with what they paid 😂😀😀


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Lovely long lie. I have these at the back of the cupboard and take one occasionally as they are the only thing that helps but they make you still feel a bit groggy first thing. I might take one for a few nights in a row and see if I can get a good sleep pattern established.
> 
> Wordle was a real struggle then a word to try popped into my head so got it in 4. Thought it was going to be a fail.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't a long lie, lovely or otherwise, be more comfortable somewhere else rather than the back of a cupboard?
True, it'd make it harder for folk to find you, thus leaving you alone. However, they'll find you in the end.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2022)

Good morning from a beautiful Lancashire day. Much as I wanted to cycle I decided I should work on the allotment. Done about 90 minutes and popped down for coffee and chat with Mrs P. Doing things today will free up much more time in the weeks ahead.

I'm helping run the bar at the village club late this afternoon. Always a good chance to catch up with folk.

My football team lost- again - yesterday. I think we can say the dream is now over for this season. At least we get a couple of derbies with that lot down the M65, otherwise known as Burnley.


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Well I suppose we all have different tastes


Which is yours?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My nice new brake levers were delivered on time by the most amazingly chirpy van driver. He seemed reluctant to get on his way until he had made sure that I was having a nice Bank Holiday and was looking forward to opening my parcel!
> 
> (I thought they didn't get paid much and were supposed to be stressed out all the time? )
> 
> ...



Prime is excellent. 

We easily save the cost alone on 'free' postage let alone all the viewing content. 

Whilst we have Netflix too we find that we watch more on Prime.


----------



## GM (16 Apr 2022)

Morning all... Feeling quite envious of 'The Fridays' that did the ride to Whitstable last night, a perfect night for it. Have any of you done night rides? I know me and Paulus did couple what seems donkeys years ago 

@Dirk Wells has got a fabulous beach with a nice long walk along the breakwater to get there if you're up for it.

Wordle in 3
Wordle 301 3/6

⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟨
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

Don't forget the suncream folks!


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2022)

I've been for a bimble, 28 miles ridden down to Offchurch and back, I combined the beginning of one long ride with the end of another long ride using a small lane I rarely use to give me a very pleasant short loop. Out early, 8 am, on a very nice sunny morning, it was a bit fresh at first but warmed up nicely as the ride went on, I was under dressed at the start and a bit cold but by the end I was overdressed and tending to overheat so I recon I got my clothing about right. My Eastway is going a storm and humming along nicely smooth as silk and quiet as a mouse, I can feel the difference the overhaul I gave it makes, I can lean into my stroke without the chain jumping and the gear change is much improved, the change went off a little bit late in the ride as the new cables settled and I had to tweak the adjuster a half a turn so I'll do a little bit of fine tuning before my next ride. So a thoroughly enjoyable outing on my bike on a lovely spring morning.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/87275552


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2022)

Picked up a bit of shopping in Wells first thing then took doggie for a walk over Barrow Common near Brancaster.
Drove down to the Crab Hut in Brancaster and had local crab rolls for lunch with ice cream for pud.
Went to find Lord Nelson's birthplace and then on to the Lord Nelson pub for a drink.
Seen loads of hares and Muntjack deer in the fields around here.
Currently sitting in the bar used by Nelson when on shore leave.


----------



## pawl (16 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Which is yours?



D toast 
Marmite or Marmite and Peanut Butter

Coffee F. 

Do you deliver Don’t mind if the toast is cold.I prefer it that way.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2022)

I had my breakfast out in my sunny back yard and then did some bike fettling out there while I wait for my brake cables to arrive.

I tried the 'dinglespeed' conversion on my bike but it leaves too much slack in the chain so I will abandon that idea until the day that I buy a frame with horizontal dropouts, when I will revisit it.

I am back indoors for a while now.

ETA my Prime delivery is 16:15 - 18:15. It is usually nearer the earlier time. I hope so this time too, so I can finish rebuilding my bike and go out for a test ride while we still have some sunshine.

It finally feels like spring here. I want to really get back into my cycling now - I haven't done a long ride since November 13th!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2022)

Hmm... YouTube just suggested various videos to me. One caught my attention - '_Why can't you Asian squat?'_ How odd! 

I watched it and kept thinking '_That surely is not difficult for most people?_'. My body is very inflexible but I was convinced that I would have no problem doing it, so I gave it a go. Yes - easy peasy!



Can _you _do it?

It seems that it might be worth doing it a few times a day. I spend way too much time semi-recumbent.


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> D toast
> Marmite or Marmite and Peanut Butter
> 
> Coffee F.
> ...


Tea'd be cold as well.


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Which is yours?
> View attachment 640285


D, C, D . Works for me 😀


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I had my breakfast out in my sunny back yard and then did some bike fettling out there while I wait for my brake cables to arrive.
> 
> I tried the 'dinglespeed' conversion on my bike but it leaves too much slack in the chain so I will abandon that idea until the day that I buy a frame with horizontal dropouts, when I will revisit it.
> 
> ...



I haven't done a long ride since spring last year, I was seriously tempted today when I got to my turn in Offchurch, and turned for home to go straight on and keep going, a coffee in the cricket pavilion cafe in Lighthorne would have been lovely on a day like today.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2022)

My cables arrived shortly after I made a pot of coffee. I'll have a couple of mugs of that before getting back to work.

I'm still thinking about the dinglespeed. I just noticed that I didn't get a perfect chainline for the second ring and sprocket so that would account for some of the noise when I tested it with the bike upside down. There IS still a bit too much slack in the chain, but I am tempted to shift the sprocket over by one spacer and give it a test ride.

First things first though... coffee, brakes, bar tape!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm... YouTube just suggested various videos to me. One caught my attention - '_Why can't you Asian squat?'_ How odd!
> 
> I watched it and kept thinking '_That surely is not difficult for most people?_'. My body is very inflexible but I was convinced that I would have no problem doing it, so I gave it a go. Yes - easy peasy!
> 
> ...




Nope, can’t flatten my feet. If I did, I would fall backwards


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope, can’t flatten my feet. If I did, I would fall backwards



Is that due to injury (or wear & tear), or would you always have struggled with it?

I have mentioned before that I am very inflexible in some ways. For example if I try to touch my toes, I can only get as far down as mid-shin. In other ways I can do things that other people would struggle with. An example of that would be touching the sole of one of my feet with the tip of my nose!


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2022)

Asian squat = 💩


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Asian squat = 💩



It is supposed to be very good for that. Just don't do it standing on the seat...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2022)

I have spent enough time looking for my diary tonight... If anybody knows where it is***, let me know when I check back in later! 





*** I'd be slightly worried if you _DID_ know!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2022)

Anyone want to explain why I'm doing Asian squats at 03.58 on Easter Sunday?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone want to explain why I'm doing Asian squats at 03.58 on Easter Sunday?



Because you got bored of looking for my diary? 

I just found it under my Android tablet upstairs. I must have picked it up with the tablet last night when I went to bed. 

I had better get my crossword puzzle finished and get some sleep.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2022)

Good morning. Still dark and no weather yet. Thought I'd check in early before I head back to bed for hopefully another 2-3 hours sleep.

Happy Easter one and all 🐇 🍩🍫 this will test my calorie counting nerve. I'm using MyNetDiary. My target is 1555 calories/day. Two cups of tea means I have 1495 left for the day. It's working well though I'm finding I need to eat on the bike which is unusual. By meal times I'm hungry which must be positive?

All the family home today and we will have a rump joint, roasties, Yorkshire, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots and gravy. There's been a request for homemade Yorkshires so Aunt Bessie's will stay in the freezer. Chocolate cake for dessert as it was #3 son's birthday last week. The beef is the joint we froze when we celebrated Covid cancelled Christmas. The owner of the farm shop we use said sales for Easter are down because many of his customers are doing the same.

Pleased with yesterday's allotment work and only have potting various veg seedlings and a bit of sowing left to do. There are a lot of seasoned logs to split. WOW! the club bar was busy, I was serving or restocking shelves/coolers for two hours non-stop yesterday.

Today I have learned what a dinglespeed is and pondered why Chris Froome needs a Quadlock?

Have a fun day.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2022)

Good day everyone .
I was in bed quite early and really really wanted to sleep in this morning. However I was awake before 0600 and I can't just lie there.
Like Chorley Paul we are having a roast. Ours will be lamb leg steak, roast spuds, brocoli, cauli, carrots and gravy. No Yorkshire pud though.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2022)

Wordle in 5.
I got 3 on the 1st line (2 green, 1 orange) but the missing ones would not click


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2022)

Morning. Another nice day for us I think. 

I couldn't squat like that either. Not through Injury, just I have never been able to do it.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2022)

Good morning people, we're sat waiting for the carer, family here later, this afternoon I'll be getting nmy Dahlia tubers out the shed. Checking they're OK and potting them up, and I must sort out the ironing.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks,
Lots of aches and soreness from kneeling on a roof while I treated it with a 10 year roof protector 🤞
I’m not sure how they estimate the coverage but I got half of what they stated.
Anyway, granddaughter’s sleepover tonight, hot cross buns and Easter eggs so I’m expecting a frantic time🐣🐣
Off for a walk/ run/ shuffle to shake out the aches and pains, 
Have a glorious day 😎☀️☕️🐰


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Sun's out again 
MrsD wants to go to a particular shop in Wells this morning if it's open.
Will take doggie for a stroll then we've booked Sunday lunch at the Three Horseshoes in Warham.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good day everyone .
> I was in bed quite early and really really wanted to sleep in this morning. However I was awake before 0600 and I can't just lie there.
> Like Chorley Paul we are having a roast. Ours will be lamb leg steak, roast spuds, brocoli, cauli, carrots and gravy. No Yorkshire pud though.



We would usually have lamb at Easter but with a very expensive Christmas joint sitting in the freezer it has to be beef.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2022)

Morning. Another overcast but mild one here. I got myself out for a gentle 19 miles on the hybrid while the roads are quiet. Off for a bath.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2022)

Well I did get another couple of hours kip which is good. Thought I'd pop in while having my coffee.

To the surprise of the whole club membership bar the six involved yesterday was a big red letter day for my club. We had four women racing in the club colours. Huge achievement and very proud of them. 👏


----------



## Paulus (17 Apr 2022)

Good morning all. 
It looks like being another nice day. 
After yesterday's busy day, my legs are a bit stiff this morning. 
Today will be quite different. A bit of gardening, followed by a short bike ride, and then an armchair ride while I watch Paris Roubaix on the telly box.
No roast dinner for us today, but a large brunch, sausages, bacon, black pudding, eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes and bubble and squeak and toast. With a pot of tea to wash it down.
That should keep us going for the rest of the day.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2022)

Managed the Wordle in four this morning but failed on the Dordle, one out of two, will do the Quordle later, going to get dressed now before anybody shows up.


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  my tomato plants are complaining about there accomodation....no heated greenhouse and theyre shivering in their pots  ive sowed some more just in case they start to look ill. Hardy annual flowers are doing well so will have a splash of colour with chrysanthemums/cornflowers/marigolds and like. Made another large n long planter for a south wall and sowing morning glory but wont be starting them until its much warmer and then they will romp up the wall  When i lived in zummerzet i either made a wigwam or tied a string to a tree and they grew up that


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2022)

A gorgeous sunny day here and really quite warm. 

I have tidied the pantry. I have to keep on top of it otherwise Mr WD tends to just throw things in when we get back from shopping .


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Apr 2022)

Just back from my jog. Managed to keep moving without taking a walking break. 6.5k, took a different, quieter route along the " Red Brick Road " which crosses Canford Heath nature reserve. It was originally " Lady Wimborne's Drive ", a road she had built to take her in her carriage from Wimborne to Poole without having to set eyes on the Pleb's 😮


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> A gorgeous sunny day here and really quite warm.
> 
> I have tidied the pantry. I have to keep on top of it otherwise Mr WD tends to just throw things in when we get back from shopping .



Do people really still have a pantry ??


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do people really still have a pantry ??



Where do you keep your pants?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2022)

Yesterday was the first day since the end of September that I didn't need any heating on at all in the house. In fact it was so warm that I also had to remove the blanket from the top of my (mid-weight) duvet, and not wear bedsocks or a tee-shirt in bed.

I woke up too early again. I have been playing computer games and doing a crossword but it is time to get up. I want to finish the upgrade of my s(d?)inglespeed bike and get a test ride in. I have less time than I thought because my pal has announced that she is gracing me with her presence this evening - I reckon she thinks that I have bought her an Easter egg (I have). I will be cooking a veggie curry later.

She is not into pro cycling so I will watch the last 2 hours of Paris Roubaix after she has gone to bed. I enjoyed the 2nd edition of the women's PR yesterday.

I noticed that Prime video now has the final Daniel Craig Bond film free to members. They were charging a lot to view it last year when it was released. It is very long (about 2 hours 40 minutes) so I might split it over 2 evenings.

Action stations!


----------



## numbnuts (17 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do people really still have a pantry ??


While I was growing up we had a walk in pantry, today they would call in a down stairs bedroom


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2022)

Talk of Spring might be premature... Temperatures dropping back down again for at least a week after today!


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Apr 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  my tomato plants are complaining about there accomodation....no heated greenhouse and theyre shivering in their pots  ive sowed some more just in case they start to look ill. Hardy annual flowers are doing well so will have a splash of colour with chrysanthemums/cornflowers/marigolds and like. Made another large n long planter for a south wall and sowing morning glory but wont be starting them until its much warmer and then they will romp up the wall  When i lived in zummerzet i either made a wigwam or tied a string to a tree and they grew up that
> View attachment 640463



Just think yourself lucky that Ester hasn’t set up a “Tomato Line”, or, maybe she has?


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Talk of Spring might be premature... Temperatures dropping back down again for at least a week after today!



Only by a couple of degrees.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do people really still have a pantry ??


Are you saying Welsh Dragon isn't a real person?


----------



## Poacher (17 Apr 2022)

Courgette plants are rampant, but I daren't plant them out just yet. Also in pic are well-rooted cuttings of penstemons and an epiphyllum, a tree lupin, a regal pelargonium in flower, a strelitzia (bird of paradise), two or three varieties of society garlic, lemon grass and agapanth.





Pink Brandywine and Gardener's Delight tomatoes, bell pepper, aubergine and melon seedlings. Long peppers seem very slow to germinate, and may need more heat. Little Gem lettuce seedlings in background, growing on in protection before planting out when hopefully they'll be large enough to resist whatever pest it is that usually cuts them off at ground level when grown from seed in the raised bed.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do people really still have a pantry ??





I do. I have a tiny kitchen so I have a very very large pantry


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2022)

Riverside walk done before it gets any busier. I think I’ll just hide indoors now and might even have a siesta. I can always have a little wander in the evening. The car park at our park was full to overflowing on my way home with people starting to go onto the grass or in the entrances to the school playing fields. They shouldn’t require access today anyway.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2022)

Best laid plans etc. MrsD has decided she doesn't fancy a Sunday roast so.........she will have whats left of the tuna and mayo. I may have a curry.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Best laid plans etc. MrsD has decided she doesn't fancy a Sunday roast so.........she will have whats left of the tuna and mayo. I may have a curry.


I‘ve just had a sandwich with tuna mayo and sweetcorn and tomato. Big glass of beetroot juice with it and then a mug of tea.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2022)

Sunday lunch eaten. Roast lamb with all the veg.
I had a syrup sponge and custard for pudding. 
Absolutely stuffed! Back to the van for a siesta now.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Apr 2022)

OK - sudden panic

Firstly no Easter egg for my wife
I decided not to this year as she has been complaining about having too much chocolate recently
then changed my mind yesterday and tried to get one only to find there were none in Tesco or ASDA
Tried the Co-Op this morning - still none

B****r

ANyway - she doesn;t get me one so I think I'll get away with it

got the kid's ones so that's what is important

THEN
phone call from son - they are coming round for a visit with grandkids

so - clearly - Easter egg hunt needs to be sorted out - I was expecting them tomorrow
Then house needs hovering before the kids mess it up again (????????)

Then his partner's bithday present needs wrapping and washing needs putting away

Just sat down - they should be here in a few minutes - son has rung

apparently the 5 year old is VERY excited because the Easter Bunny ALWAYS leaves eggs at Pop's house!!!

good job I sorted it out!!! - sorry I mean the Easter Bunny sorted it out - of course


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Best laid plans etc. MrsD has decided she doesn't fancy a Sunday roast so.........she will have whats left of the tuna and mayo. I may have a curry.



Not had a Sunday roast for years - are they still popular I wonder?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Talk of Spring might be premature... Temperatures dropping back down again for at least a week after today!





Dirk said:


> Only by a couple of degrees.


Maybe where _you_ are/are going to be...






I finished my bike upgrade. I am not _100% _satisfied with the bar taping but I am trying not to let the fussy side of my mind take control. I can get _incredibly _bothered by such things - imagine how bad that could possibly be and multiply it by 10! If I let that voice in my head take control there is a good chance that the bike would never be ridden again...

I will ride it for a week or two and see if I can put up with the bar tape as it is. It is actually WAY better now than it was for all the years that I have been riding it. The difference is that I originally just threw it together from old bits and made no attempt to make it neat and tidy. This time it is supposed to be right and is only 80-90% right! If I find that I _can't_ put up with it I will eventually have to take the tape off and redo it.

I want to do a test ride but my lack of sleep is catching up with me. I have a headache and feel giddy. I'll have a snooze first...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2022)

I just had a quick look online and found a technique for finishing bar taping neatly. (A diagonal cut along the end of the tape.) I'll do that after my snooze and test ride.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I‘ve just had a sandwich with tuna mayo and sweetcorn and tomato. Big glass of beetroot juice with it and then a mug of tea.



Sounded good till I got to the beetroot juice


----------



## Dave7 (17 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not had a Sunday roast for years - are they still popular I wonder?



@Dirk has one every day


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk has one every day


Apart from on a Friday


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not had a Sunday roast for years - are they still popular I wonder?



I have a piece of pork roasting in the oven along with a couple of spuds baking, I'm going to do some mixed veg to go with it.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I have a piece of pork roasting in the oven along with a couple of spuds baking, I'm going to do some mixed veg to go with it.


Fancy oven, it roasts and bakes at the same time.

How does it know not to bake the pork?


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2022)

From my Facebook page tonight, Lol!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Maybe where _you_ are/are going to be...
> 
> View attachment 640500
> 
> ...



If it's any help this is how I feel about my bikes. I want everything bob on.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2022)

Well it's been a good day. Lunch was a success as everything was ready at the same time!! I can't believe how much my kids eat.  No one offered to help with the washing up. 

Granddaughter was like a Duracell bunny today. She was non-stop for 5½ hours and then totally crashed inside 30 seconds.

I have decided not to count calories today. It would be depressing.


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Apr 2022)

Evening folks  many moons ago i bought a hair clipper/trimmer thingamy with the intention of a DIY haircut  i dont mind cycling to the hair dressers but you have to make an appointment and on the day it could be lashing with rain or a howling gale. Anyhoo the trimmer has sat in its box in pending mode....and the days and weeks and months have gone by and history became legend and legend became myth..ooh hold on thats Lord of the rings  Well i was starting to look like one of the Rolling Stones from their hairier days so this evening i went for it hee hee  Actually its ok i do look like ive just left the armed forces or prison but its acceptable and wont have to bother for another year or so


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Evening folks  many moons ago i bought a hair clipper/trimmer thingamy with the intention of a DIY haircut  i dont mind cycling to the hair dressers but you have to make an appointment and on the day it could be lashing with rain or a howling gale. Anyhoo the trimmer has sat in its box in pending mode....and the days and weeks and months have gone by and history became legend and legend became myth..ooh hold on thats Lord of the rings  Well i was starting to look like one of the Rolling Stones from their hairier days so this evening i went for it hee hee  Actually its ok i do look like ive just left the armed forces or prison but its acceptable and wont have to bother for another year or so




Number one all over? I do mine myself, its like sheep shearing, I need to do it every couple of months.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Apr 2022)

@Chief Broom I was thinking about your tomatoes and other plants. Not sure if you know but I worked in horticulture all my life. The last 22 years I was based in Cheshire. We always recommended that seasonally the South Coast was three weeks earlier and Scotland three weeks later than our area.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Number one all over? I do mine myself, its like sheep shearing, I need to do it every couple of months.


It's clippers/shears nearly everywhere these days. Not many places using scissors when cutting hair these days.


----------



## Chief Broom (17 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Chief Broom I was thinking about your tomatoes and other plants. Not sure if you know but I worked in horticulture all my life. The last 22 years I was based in Cheshire. We always recommended that seasonally the South Coast was three weeks earlier and Scotland three weeks later than our area.


Thanks Paul that sounds about right  my enthusiasm overrode my common sense and without a heated greenhouse it looks like im having to grow some more. My hardy annual flowers are doing fine but the toms are looking the worse for wear. If necessary i'll buy some plants as im not going to be without my Gardeners Delight 
In answer to dave r's question i set the trimmer midway and hoped for the best!


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2022)

We've the rain predicted by ColinJ. Not that heavy, but heavy enough to fall to the ground.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2022)

I didn't predict it - I just reported that the Met Office did! 

Anyway, crossword time, then sleep...


----------



## pawl (18 Apr 2022)

Think l may be first on here today Not because I want to be ,it’s because I can’t sleep due to a bought of Sciatica


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Thanks Paul that sounds about right  my enthusiasm overrode my common sense and without a heated greenhouse it looks like im having to grow some more. My hardy annual flowers are doing fine but the toms are looking the worse for wear. If necessary i'll buy some plants as im not going to be without my Gardeners Delight
> In answer to dave r's question i set the trimmer midway and hoped for the best!



I'm the same. I've wanted to start my tomatoes for a month now but have resisted. I'll probably buy some plants this week but even so it's early.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks, I’m teetering on the edge of the mattress, our granddaughter is sleeping between Mrs Tenkaykev and myself, her feet are in my back and one more shove should see me deposited on the floor😮


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> We've the rain predicted by ColinJ. Not that heavy, but heavy enough to fall to the ground.



We had heavy around 10.30pm yesterday.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We had heavy around 10.30pm yesterday.



We have heavy rain here NOW! Very unexpected.

Good morning. After a very hectic time yesterday today promises to be a more sedate retirement sort of day. Out for a ride at 9.30 and then footie this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2022)

Morning everyone .
Paul.....I am thinking of just one tomato plant, in a pot, in the conservatory 
Any problems with that??
We want sweet cherry type toms.....can you recommend one thats easy to grow?


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2022)

Good morning all, washday Monday, machines on already, its a lovely bight sunny morning, down
the club tonight.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> .I am thinking of just one tomato plant, in a pot, in the conservatory



I’m thinking Colonel Mustard, with a trowel, in the Library…


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2022)

No rain forecast here but the clouds say otherwise.
Today we are having the lamb steaks that were planned for yesterday.
Not much else planned.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2022)

Wordle in 3 today (best so far). Nearly had it in 2 but letters were juxtaposed.


----------



## Paulus (18 Apr 2022)

Morning all. 

Wordle in 4 today.

Its sunny outside with just a little high cloud.

The kids and their respective boy/girlfriends are coming for lunch today. 
So a domestics morning, floor washing and all that kind of thing. 

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2022)

Morning. Cool and overcast here. The temps are not going to be great either.

Wash day for bedding today.

And I might make a casserole seeing as the weather is going to be yucky.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Cool and overcast here. The temps are not going to be great either.
> 
> Wash day for bedding today.
> 
> ...



Don't you get a day off for bank holidays ??


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2022)

Wordle in four this morning, Dordle in seven, just made it, will Quordle later.


----------



## Chief Broom (18 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  This makes me larf  crofter cuts his hair with sheep shears 

View: https://fb.watch/csN8xG31ZV/


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2022)

Morning. Late to post and still have nothing exciting to say anyway


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Just woke up!
Running late, but who cares? 
Still going to have a lie in.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Don't you get a day off for bank holidays ??





Every day is a day off. If rather be doing this than what I was doing when I worked not to mention the 50 mile a day travelling. This is positively a holiday


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2022)

Three out of four on the Quordle this morning, I got stuck on the third word, I got most of it quite quickly but there were too many words available to finish it and I ran out of goes.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2022)

Went round for a few bits of shopping. No mask required today so I didn't. I found them claustrophobic and only wore one to obey the law. A few still wearing one but whether it was preference or just forgot that it changed today I don't know. Given that our numbers were always higher still wearing them, I'm not convinced they made any difference anyway. I will still maintain distance, wash hands, etc anyway.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Three out of four on the Quordle this morning, I got stuck on the third word, I got most of it quite quickly but there were too many words available to finish it and I ran out of goes.



I haven't done it for a while. Might try it while drinking my tea.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Three out of four on the Quordle this morning, I got stuck on the third word, I got most of it quite quickly but there were too many words available to finish it and I ran out of goes.



Fail for me too! 


Daily Quordle 84
3️⃣6️⃣
🟥5️⃣
quordle.com
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
🟩⬜⬜🟩🟩 ⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨 ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜🟨⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
⬜🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩⬜🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2022)

Sat outside right now. Its a definite cool breeze.
Good job I have tis Cognac to keep me warm


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2022)

Bedding is dry. Dishes cleaned and put away. Lamb casserole is in the slow cooker bubbling away nicely


----------



## Dave7 (18 Apr 2022)

MrsD is not speaking to me.
Well, she is but there are a lot of 'Fs' in there.
She always beats me at wordle BUT today I got it in 3 and she has just conceded after 6.
How to you spell SMUG


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2022)

Went to Holt Country Park. It was rammed!
Had a run in with a guy who accused me of pinching his parking space (despite the fact that the space next to the one I went in was free).
He wanted to make something of it, so I told him, very calmly, to think twice as he might be biting off more than he could chew. His missus saw sense and dragged him away.
What is it with folk there days?
Never mind - we're in the pub having lunch now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Apr 2022)

Blooming stent is driving me mad - still bleeding every time I pee.

Now have date for removal on 29 April - looking forward to it coming out but not the taking of it out


----------



## Paulus (18 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Went to Holt Country Park. It was rammed!
> Had a run in with a guy who accused me of pinching his parking space (despite the fact that the space next to the one I went in was free).
> He wanted to make something of it, so I told him, very calmly, to think twice as he might be biting off more than he could chew. His missus saw sense and dragged him away.
> What is it with folk there days?
> Never mind - we're in the pub having lunch now.



Fight fight fight.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2022)

Hello. My boys lost.......again. We are watching Dune. Well Mrs P is watching Dune, I gave up after 30 minutes of not having a clue what was happening. Awful film.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2022)

What's this I hear about trikes? Have I missed something?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> What's this I hear about trikes? Have I missed something?





Your far to late .


----------



## Paulus (18 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> What's this I hear about trikes? Have I missed something?



Accusations, flounces, all going on.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Your far to late .





Paulus said:


> Accusations, flounces, all going on.


Clearly I should have stayed at home today.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> What's this I hear about trikes? Have I missed something?



You are even more out of touch than me!

You have missed the original thread, AND, the flounce thread, at least I caught the flounce thread, before it was locked.

You haven't missed much.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello. My boys lost.......again. We are watching Dune. Well Mrs P is watching Dune, I gave up after 30 minutes of not having a clue what was happening. Awful film.


Original or recent remake?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Original or recent remake?



Remake. I did watch the original recently, very dated but a classic of its time.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Remake. I did watch the original recently, very dated but a classic of its time.


Remakes never seem to be as good. Even if you watch the remake first.


----------



## Paulus (18 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello. My boys lost.......again. We are watching Dune. Well Mrs P is watching Dune, I gave up after 30 minutes of not having a clue what was happening. Awful film.



My team lost again, they have 18 goals scored against them in 4 games.
7-3against Dagenham and Redbridge 
6-0 against Wrexham 
2-0 against Solihull Moors
3-1 against Southend today
Barnet are limping towards the end of the season.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> You are even more out of touch than me!
> 
> You have missed the original thread, AND, the flounce thread, at least I caught the flounce thread, before it was locked.
> 
> You haven't missed much.




I missed it as well.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> My team lost again, they have 18 goals scored against them in 4 games.
> 7-3against Dagenham and Redbridge
> 6-0 against Wrexham
> 2-0 against Solihull Moors
> ...



Ouch! Rovers have blown it in a big way this year. We could/should be second but instead we're eighth after a shocking three months. Chatting to my eldest today and we agreed on two things, pleased we've only got one home game left and Sean Dyche would be a great signing for us.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2022)

Pssssttt.........Do you wanna know a secret? Do you promise not to tell?

Solve Wordle. Clear browsing history. Go back to Wordle and enter the answer as your opening word!!!


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2022)

We've had an enjoyable and profitable evening down the club, both me and my Good Lady won, we came home sixty quid up, and my Sister In law won as well.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Apr 2022)

Genius
Wordle 303 1/6

🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Paulus (18 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Genius
> Wordle 303 1/6
> 
> 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩



It works then


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Pssssttt.........Do you wanna know a secret? Do you promise not to tell?
> 
> Solve Wordle. Clear browsing history. Go back to Wordle and enter the answer as your opening word!!!


Open it in an incognito page/tab and it'll save you clearing your history each time.


----------



## rustybolts (19 Apr 2022)

Its 3.07 am and I have failed at Wordle.... I will go and stand in the bold boys corner


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2022)

It is 03:27 and I can confirm some _*Bad Times at the El Royale*_ and that there is still gold in the outback for the _Aussie Gold Hunters_ to find!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Its 3.07 am and I have failed at Wordle.... I will go and stand in the bold boys corner



Bold boys corner? Is this a new expression or typo?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Open it in an incognito page/tab and it'll save you clearing your history each time.



I'm not devious enough to have thought of that.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Its 3.07 am and I have failed at Wordle.... I will go and stand in the bold boys corner


You’re in good company. I failed too. Just kept trying the wrong word until I ran out of guesses. 

Lovely and bright here this morning but any vague thoughts of an early bimble have gone as there is a touch of frost and, to be honest, I can’t be bothered anyway. I’ll have a gentle stroll and might try and force myself out later if it warms up.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Pssssttt.........Do you wanna know a secret? Do you promise not to tell?
> 
> Solve Wordle. Clear browsing history. Go back to Wordle and enter the answer as your opening word!!!



Sounds like the kind of thing a Rovers fan would do.
You would never get a Lpool fan cheating


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Your far to late .



Can you really be too late for a good flounce?.
Personally I think the mods closed it a tad too soon.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2022)

Morning all. @PaulSB i know you don't follow a lot of teams but "we" welcome ManU to Anfield tonight.....should be good.
Aldi dash at 0750.
Catch you all later.


----------



## rustybolts (19 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Bold boys corner? Is this a new expression or typo?



When I was in primary school, in senior infants class, 66 years ago , the teacher, Sister Anthony , would sternly say " go and stand in the bold boys corner !" to any little guy who got on her nerves. ( The bold boys corner was frequently used ) She was a bit of an ancient battle axe and had no patience with little tykes !


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks,
A triple dose of excitement this morning, blue bin, veg box, and walking group😮 Glorious sunshine and a gentle breeze ☀️
I’ve seen mention of a “ flounce” in some previous posts, have I missed some excitement?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Can you really be too late for a good flounce?.
> Personally I think the mods closed it a tad too soon.





Indeed. A couple of people didbt get to really rant and rave. We might have missed a treat there


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2022)

Morning. Bright. Sunny but cold here. I think we are expecting rain sometime today.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2022)

Change of mind so I am back for a quick visit.
•Wordle done in 4
•1st lot of bedding in the washer.
Off to Aldi then put 2nd load in while drying the 1st.
Then, all the dark stuff. Busy busy busy.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2022)

Good morning people, dentist this afternoon, should be the final filling to sort out the problem I had a few weeks ago.


----------



## Paulus (19 Apr 2022)

Good morning all fine fellow retirees. 
It's nice and bright outside but there might be the chance of some rain this afternoon. 
The plumber is coming this morning to do a couple of little jobs, a leaky hot water tank pressure valve, and a new ball valve for the downstairs toilet. 
Then this afternoon British gas are coming to do a boiler service, the first for three years. There shouldn't be a problem with it.
All of the normal stuff to do in between. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2022)

Wordle in four and Dordle in five this morning, Quordle later.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Paulus (19 Apr 2022)

Wordle in 4 again this morning.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Another sunny day. 
Off to visit a couple of ancient monuments this morning, then back to Wells for another glorious crab sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2022)

Nearly 5 mile walk done. The knee was just starting to get a bit achy the last mile, but getting there. Perfect morning for walking. Cool but bright and sunny. The leaves are only just appearing on the trees up here now. I love that first few weeks of really vibrant green before they darken.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another sunny day.
> Off to visit a couple of ancient monuments this morning, then back to Wells for another glorious crab sandwich for lunch.



I don't really like the taste/texture of crab though when we visited Cromer we had crab fishcakes which were very nice. Encouraged by that we bought
some prepared crab......I tried but couldn't eat it.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2022)

Aldi dash complete and 'stuff' put away.
2nd load of washing in.
I am of to the post office to pay the aunties care bill.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Pssssttt.........Do you wanna know a secret? Do you promise not to tell?
> 
> Solve Wordle. Clear browsing history. Go back to Wordle and enter the answer as your opening word!!!





Dave7 said:


> Sounds like the kind of thing a Rovers fan would do.
> You would never get a Lpool fan cheating


The pair of you, get thee to the B.B.C, where they're doing the brazing.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2022)

Vacuuming done. Bathroom done. It's nice here now.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I don't really like the taste/texture of crab though when we visited Cromer we had crab fishcakes which were very nice. Encouraged by that we bought
> some prepared crab......I tried but couldn't eat it.



I love all seafood.


----------



## Paulus (19 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> I love all seafood.



So do I, except Whelks which I find a bit like trying to chew a pencil rubber.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. @PaulSB i know you don't follow a lot of teams but "we" welcome ManU to Anfield tonight.....should be good.
> Aldi dash at 0750.
> Catch you all later.



Oh I know Dave and I'm rooting for your guys. I've always had a soft spot and great admiration for Liverpool and of course we have great connections between Rovers and Liverpool. One of my earliest football memories is standing on the Kop, when it was the real Kop, watching Liverpool play Chelsea and then the following week City. I was perhaps 14 and a very sheltered southerner. Can you imagine what that was like for me? I'll relate the story one day.

So yes, good luck from me.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2022)

Good morning he said breathlessly, arrived at last. A beautiful sunny day in Lancashire. It's Tuesday so it's small person day who has now gone swimming with Nana. Quick brew and I shall attempt to start the week's housework.

@Dave7 you asked about tomatoes a few days ago. I would suggest Tumbler or Tumbling Tom Red or Tumbling Tom Yellow. If you can get it, which may not be easy, my preference would be for the yellow as they tend to be very sweet. If you're growing in the conservatory try to keep it as cool as possible to avoid getting an excess of leafy growth. If you have an outside door keeping the plant there or move it there on the days when you can have the door open.

So what else? Well the dream for Rovers of going up is about 99% over. Disappointed but I've been a fan long enough to understand it. Talk around me on Monday was Sean Dyche would be a great shout as Tony Mowbray's contract is finished in June. Moving on to important stuff it's grey, blue, brown bins. Had another great sleep last night, 7 hours straight!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, dentist this afternoon, should be the final filling to sort out the problem I had a few weeks ago.


Good luck with that. 

I haven't been to my dentist for a couple of years due to Covid but it is time to see if they are back open for non-emergency appointments. I have a sensitive upper back tooth which I would rather get seen to _*before*_ it becomes a dental emergency! 

On this subject... My nephew was shown a new party trick by his mates. His mum told him not to do it. His sister told him not to do it. He did it anyway... Yes, you CAN take the top off a bottle of beer with your teeth. And dentists charge hundreds of pounds to repair the damaged teeth afterwards!


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2022)

I've just pressed all the like buttons, must find something else to do before bed time


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just pressed all the like buttons, must find something else to do before bed time



You could unpress them and then press them again.  I don't even know if unpress is a word.

I got myself out for a bimble. Just 14 miles and finally got back just above 13mph again. Sad when I am happy with that compared to what I used to manage, but on an aluminium hybrid with full mudguards and Marathon Supreme tyres I suppose it's not too bad. Enjoyment is what matters now.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just pressed all the like buttons, must find something else to do before bed time


Go round every post you've just "liked" removing them then go back and like the later.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> I love all seafood.



Jellied eels ??


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Jellied eels ??


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2022)

Just been to the allotment to get my brown and grey bins out. Wandering by the asparagus bed I noticed five shoots about 2" tall have emerged since Friday. I would say this is three weeks early meaning the soil must be warm. Not sure if it suggests an early season or not.

I think though it's a good enough sign to suggest starting outdoor sowing and buy tomato plants. Excellent.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just been to the allotment to get my brown and grey bins out. Wandering by the asparagus bed I noticed five shoots about 2" tall have emerged since Friday. I would say this is three weeks early meaning the soil must be warm. Not sure if it suggests an early season or not.
> 
> I think though it's a good enough sign to suggest starting outdoor sowing and buy tomato plants. Excellent.



I think the early sun and warmth has confused some plants, I've noticed some plants in my garden have put on a lot of early growth.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Apr 2022)

Lovely walk this morning followed by a swift pint ( I usually have coffee but it was a tad warm ) 
I noticed that the new wheelie bins are now of a uniform colour with just the lid colour denoting the purpose which on consideration does make a lot of sense. Just tucking in to a cheese salad sandwich, Macaroni Cheese is planned for this evening, following Nadia's recipe ( only this time I'll realise that there's quite a difference between the evaporated milk specified in the recipe, and the tin of condensed milk that I picked up in the Supermarket )


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just pressed all the like buttons, must find something else to do before bed time



There's always Accy Cyclists latest meanderings to comment on, I think the current one is motor home related 😉


----------



## Poacher (19 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Jellied eels ??



These are freshwater eels, so not seafood. Disgusting jellied, delicious smoked.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2022)

Poacher said:


> These are freshwater eels, so not seafood. Disgusting jellied, delicious smoked.



Well you learn something new every day


----------



## Paulus (19 Apr 2022)

Poacher said:


> These are freshwater eels, so not seafood. Disgusting jellied, delicious smoked.



I can't abide jellied/stewed eels, but smoked eels are delicious. Eels are a very meaty fish.


----------



## pawl (19 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You could unpress them and then press them again.  I don't even know if unpress is a word.
> 
> I got myself out for a bimble. Just 14 miles and finally got back just above 13mph again. Sad when I am happy with that compared to what I used to manage, but on an aluminium hybrid with full mudguards and Marathon Supreme tyres I suppose it's not too bad. Enjoyment is what matters now.



Enjoyment is what matters most.You never spoke a truer word


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2022)

Well I never considered this a problem. First World problem mind you.

Yesterday I burnt two finger tips getting the roasties out of the oven. Quick dip under cold running water and sorted.

Today the fingerprint recognition doesn't work on my laptop or phone. 

Will they grow back the same?


----------



## Paulus (19 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well I never considered this a problem. First World problem mind you.
> 
> Yesterday I burnt two finger tips getting the roasties out of the oven. Quick dip under cold running water and sorted.
> 
> ...



They will. Quite a few times when rubbing down or sanding stuff the finger prints get a bit damaged. Also the odd burn and cut. After a few days the skin repairs and all back to normal.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well I never considered this a problem. First World problem mind you.
> 
> Yesterday I burnt two finger tips getting the roasties out of the oven. Quick dip under cold running water and sorted.
> 
> ...


Slightly different, if the burn was deep enough.


----------



## Paulus (19 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Slightly different, if the burn was deep enough.



If that was the case you would then have to use a different finger for recognition , once you could get into your account.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Jellied eels


Never tried them. I'd class them as 'River food' anyway.
Smoked eels, on the other hand, are delish.
My grandfather used to fish for eels on the Severn and my granny had a smoker in their back garden.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2022)

Just did the Quordle, four words in nine goes, currently sat here waiting for my mouth to start working again, one small filling done, that should sort it out for now.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well I never considered this a problem. First World problem mind you.
> 
> Yesterday I burnt two finger tips getting the roasties out of the oven. Quick dip under cold running water and sorted.
> 
> ...


Ha ha!

I was getting annoyed by using the wrong fingers to try to unlock my phone so I have now registered the index and middle fingers of both hands. Now I don't have to think about which one to use.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2022)

My iPhone and iPad use facial recognition. Wonder if you went for plastic surgery and a nose job if it wouldn’t recognise you?  You can still use your passcode too so should be ok.

A walk plus cycle left my knee a bit achy so I had a little siesta rather than venturing back out. I might watch an old Midsomer Murders this evening which finishes at 10 and pop out for ten minutes after that.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My iPhone and iPad use facial recognition. Wonder if you went for plastic surgery and a nose job if it wouldn’t recognise you?  You can still use your passcode too so should be ok.
> 
> A walk plus cycle left my knee a bit achy so I had a little siesta rather than venturing back out. I might watch an old Midsomer Murders this evening which finishes at 10 and pop out for ten minutes after that.



Yes, my phone and laptop do facial recognition plus and also an unlock pattern. Facial recognition is a bit hit and miss though.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> They will. Quite a few times when rubbing down or sanding stuff the finger prints get a bit damaged. Also the odd burn and cut. After a few days the skin repairs and all back to normal.



I think I knew that would be the case as if it wasn't the police database wouldn't work. It's quite amazing though how the human body reproduces itself after that bit of damage.

Small person is outside blowing bubbles with Mrs P. I have a well earned brew.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I think I knew that would be the case as if it wasn't the police database wouldn't work. It's quite amazing though how the human body reproduces itself after that bit of damage.
> 
> Small person is outside blowing bubbles with Mrs P. I have a well earned brew.


I've two sets of fingerprints on record. One done the old fashioned way, ink and paper, the second digitally scanned. Both sets are different to each other.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've two sets of fingerprints on record. One done the old fashioned way, ink and paper, the second digitally scanned. Both sets are different to each other.



That's interesting. Do you know why they come out differently and how do you know this? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> That's interesting. Do you know why they come out differently and how do you know this? If you don't mind me asking.


First set, ink & paper, were given as part of what is now the Viper system. The second after an open day at the police station, where the fingerprints were scanned. Set nothing off, wanted or anything like that, and told it's good as they're can't be looking for, or have arrested me for anything. If they had they'd be on the system. Said mine should be, and why, they checked and found the old set. Scanned them through producing a second, seperate, set of scanned prints.


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2022)

Binham Priory.
Built in 1091 by William the Conqueror's nephew. Needs a bit of updating......





















Creake Abbey built 12th century.














We take our history too lightly in this country.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Binham Priory.
> Built in 1091 by William the Conqueror's nephew. Needs a bit of updating......
> View attachment 640843
> 
> ...


 
Most new comers want to obliterate our history as it does not fit their agenda


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Binham Priory.
> Built in 1091 by William the Conqueror's nephew. Needs a bit of updating......
> View attachment 640843
> 
> ...


_"In need of modernization"_ or _"An excellent chance for budding DIYer"_.


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Blooming stent is driving me mad - still bleeding every time I pee.
> 
> Now have date for removal on 29 April - looking forward to it coming out but not the taking of it out


Big manly hugs from me.My catheter tube just popped out today.The freezing deadening gell worked wonders.Hope you have the same result.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2022)

My phone doesn't need fingerprints or facial recognition it's a smart phone as it knows who I am, 
it just states swipe here


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Remakes never seem to be as good. Even if you watch the remake first.


I found a remake of V a brilliant sci do series,the original looked dated.Sadly it got taken off,but I think it's brilliant,I had to buy the boxed set,but well worth it.


----------



## rustybolts (19 Apr 2022)

Quordle completed with one line to spare , back to the snooker . I have a few quid on Un Nooh at 125/1


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> Big manly hugs from me.My catheter tube just popped out today.The freezing deadening gell worked wonders.Hope you have the same result.



Thank you Postie.

The frequent peeing is a PITA and I've been told to up fluid intake to 3L per day.

Do they squirt the gel 'up'?

Sorry this is a bit gruesome but hey-ho it's a retirement issue for me.


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thank you Postie.
> 
> The frequent peeing is a PITA and I've been told to up fluid intake to 3L per day.
> 
> ...


To be honest I have no idea how they deal with the gell.The nurse held the box over my chest so I could see she had taken it out of its box.I did not feel any touching of my man bits,I do remember thinking a few minutes have passed,I was then told take a deep breath.there was a sort of sloppy pop type of motion and it was all over.To be honest and not too crude I have had more painful poos.As I was asked to lay on the trolley I asked should I take off my shoes.One nurse said by the time you get your shoes off we will have the tube out,and they were right.If I can cope I am sure you will also.Best wishes.Honestly it's all done in the blink of an eye,the nurses were superb.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thank you Postie.
> 
> The frequent peeing is a PITA and I've been told to up fluid intake to 3L per day.
> 
> ...


 
Gel before catheter, but never gel to remover and I've had a few and also done self catheterisation, but I was shown by a nurse.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2022)

That was a good Midsomer Murders. Even had bikes in it. 

Off for a 15 minute wander round the streets for some fresh air now.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That was a good Midsomer Murders. Even had bikes in it.
> 
> Off for a 15 minute wander round the streets for some fresh air now.


Are there any bikes left in working order/condition.Or have they all had their tyres stabbed/cables cut/tubes bent?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Apr 2022)

Good night @Dave7 👏👏👏


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good night @Dave7 👏👏👏


How do you know what he's doing!


----------



## Paulus (20 Apr 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Wordle in 6 
It's a bit misty out there at the moment. 
I have an appointment at the chiropractor later this morning for a 3 monthly MOT. A bit of manipulation and cracking.

Some last minute packing , as MrsP and myself are off to Amsterdam tomorrow morning on the Eurostar from St.Pancras for a long weekend.
MrsP has for many years wanted to see the Tulip fields in full bloom, so this year, 41 years after we last went to the Netherlands we are going back.

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2022)

Morning. Another chilly but bright start.

Bit of a struggle with Wordle but made it in 5. 

Off for a walk soon and I’ll stick the blue bin out when I get back.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Another chilly but bright start.
> 
> Bit of a struggle with Wordle but made it in 5.
> 
> Off for a walk soon and I’ll stick the blue bin out when I get back.



MrsD did it in 3 (I really hate her).....I have not done it yet.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Apr 2022)

Good morning all.
Went to bed late last night due to watching LFC hammer ManU..... stupidly still woke up at 0530, so annoying.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2022)

Good sunny morning from Lancashire. Another beautiful day has dawned and I'm rather looking forward to it. Good sleep following my newish routine, 5½ hours, wake up, brew, another 1½ hours. Good.

One of my best cycling buddies has a broken wrist. Broke it in January and diagnosed end of March - that's his responsibility not the NHS. He is as one might imagine mightily pissed off. Minimum six weeks off the bike. Couple of us are putting in a 30/35 mile loop this morning to meet him for coffee.

Meeting about hiring a social club at 2.00pm and then eye test at 3.25. I need to find my distance glasses to take with me! 

Right must fly. Glasses to find, brekkie to eat, minor tidying and a route to plan. Finding a way to take 30 miles to reach somewhere that's about 6 miles from home isn't as easy as it sounds.

Wordle in five and started a thread on cycle insurance. Whoah! Will I survive?


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks, yoga this morning, maybe out to lunch later, I've been very busy the last couple of weeks now it seems I've not a lot to do.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks, rain overnight but looks promising for this evening at the Park. On yesterday’s walk we crossed the small cricket ground hidden inside Delph Woods, good to see a couple of youth teams playing.
Off for a jog along the red brick road soon, but coffee awaits. Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2022)

Bright. Sunny. Cold day here. Should be a nice day when it warms up.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## pawl (20 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Another chilly but bright start.
> 
> Bit of a struggle with Wordle but made it in 5.
> 
> Off for a walk soon and I’ll stick the blue bin out when I get back.






To late they have already bin


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2022)

I am baking a loaf of bread, well I've thrown everything into the bread maker Anyway


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Last full day in North Norfolk. Moving on tomorrow to the Broads for a week.
Off to Baconsthorpe Castle today..........mmmmmmm ......bacon.


----------



## Chief Broom (20 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  still feeling chilly up here and unspring like-though did see a couple of house martins flying over the shore line. Ive been getting a bit OCD with filling my compost bin with seaweed  i walk twice a day along the beach gathering it and also stick in some cut turf i found dumped by the golf course maintenance crew.
Going to put in some vine eyes and straining wire for climbers and hope the council wont mind me drilling holes in the walls


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Last full day in North Norfolk. Moving on tomorrow to the Broads for a week.
> Off to Baconsthorpe Castle today..........mmmmmmm ......bacon.


Watch for rocks thrown from the ramparts.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Apr 2022)

I'm going shopping


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm going shopping


Get me a couple of Mars bars, will you?
I'll give you the money when you get back.


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2022)

Its Started
Witnessed totally disgusting behaviour at the beach today. A man and woman arguing in front of a load of kids then she smacked him one on the head and it all kicked off between them. The police turned up and the policeman ended up using his baton on the bloke but the man actually managed to get the baton off the copper and started hitting the copper and the woman with it.
Then a crocodile turned up and stole all the sausages as the man shouted 'That's the way to do it'


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Gel before catheter, but never gel to remover and I've had a few and also done self catheterisation, but I was shown by a nurse.



Worrying! I guess the upside is that the stent is thinner than a catheter plus the stent removal requires an insertion first (the 'camera' and grabber) so hopefully I will be well-gelled. 🙂


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Its Started
> Witnessed totally disgusting behaviour at the beach today. A man and woman arguing in front of a load of kids then she smacked him one on the head and it all kicked off between them. The police turned up and the policeman ended up using his baton on the bloke but the man actually managed to get the baton off the copper and started hitting the copper and the woman with it.
> Then a crocodile turned up and stole all the sausages as the man shouted 'That's the way to do it'


And you just stood/sat there watching?


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AKWTLfvhaNo


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Apr 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  still feeling chilly up here and unspring like-though did see a couple of house martins



The band called the House Martins had a UK No1 hit with an A capella version of the Isley Brothers “ Caravan of Love “ The only other a capella song to reach No1 was “ Only You “ by the Flying Pickets.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> The band called the House Martins had a UK No1 hit with an A capella version of the Isley Brothers “ Caravan of Love “ The only other a capella song to reach No1 was “ Only You “ by the Flying Pickets.


What about "Don't worry, Be Happy" by Bobby McFerrin?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2022)

Lovely day here for us. Lots of sun and warmth.

Mr WD isn't a happy bunny as the lawn mower isn't working. We just spent some time pushing the thing out of the log store and into the sun. Mr WD us now trying to fix ( hit it) with a hammer


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2022)

I popped round for some shopping. The thing that jumped into the basket was a bag of salted cashews!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Lovely day here for us. Lots of sun and warmth.
> 
> Mr WD isn't a happy bunny as the lawn mower isn't working. We just spent some time pushing the thing out of the log store and into the sun. Mr WD us now trying to fix ( hit it) with a hammer



Only last weekend we couldn't get our heavy petrol mower going after the winter layoff. Even got a new spark plug for it and still no go.

Bit the bullet and went and bought a battery cordless thing from Home base - brilliant thing. So light comparatively and a nice cut too. More than enough charge to do our lawns too.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Lovely day here for us. Lots of sun and warmth.
> 
> Mr WD isn't a happy bunny as the lawn mower isn't working. We just spent some time pushing the thing out of the log store and into the sun. Mr WD us now trying to fix ( hit it) with a hammer


Offer him some help at least!
Maybe even supervise...


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> What about "Don't worry, Be Happy" by Bobby McFerrin?



I don’t think that made it to No 1 in the UK charts?


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I don’t think that made it to No 1 in the UK charts?


You're correct, made it as far as No. 2 only.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Only last weekend we couldn't get our heavy petrol mower going after the winter layoff. Even got a new spark plug for it and still no go.
> 
> Bit the bullet and went and bought a battery cordless thing from Home base - brilliant thing. So light comparatively and a nice cut too. More than enough charge to do our lawns too.





We have an electric mower for small areas. The main one is a ride on mower.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Offer him some help at least!
> Maybe even supervise...



I helped him push the dam thing out of the log store where we keep it over winter. That was enough especially when I did an elegant fall backwards into the mower.  I now have an ouchy arm and hurt pride


----------



## numbnuts (20 Apr 2022)

I haven't got a mower 
Shopping done and £77 lighter in the bank


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2022)

I helped him. I went out and turned something when he told me to... it still doesn't work.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2022)

I enjoyed the first episode of the final series of _Better Call Saul_ on Netflix last night. The only problem was the 2+ years delay due to Covid and the star having a heart attack on set during filming - I had _literally_ lost the plot! It took me most of the episode to remember what had happened in series 5, and even then details were sketchy. 

It is becoming increasingly obvious how long after _Breaking Bad_ this prequel was made though. Bob Odenkirk, playing the younger Jimmy/Saul, is actually 60 years old now!


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got a mower
> Shopping done and £77 lighter in the bank


Did you get my Mars bars?


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2022)

I've got 3 mowers. 1 electric and 2 petrol.


----------



## Sterlo (20 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I helped him. I went out and turned something when he told me to... it still doesn't work.



So it's your fault then.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you get my Mars bars?


No what Mars bars


----------



## gavroche (20 Apr 2022)

Salut tout le monde. My renewal for house/contents insurance has come this morning as it is due next month. It has gone up by 87 pounds for the year. Time to shop around again then.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Apr 2022)

I had post this morning ......💩 sticks


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Apr 2022)

Front tyre of my red Brommie was flat so I pumped it up and got ready to head out. I waited for a few minutes and yes, a puncture. Fortunately a front wheel one. Quickly found the puncture and patched the inner tube, turned the tyre inside out and eventually found the beggar! 
The tyres are Schwalbe One Tan Walls, not the most sturdy of tyres but easy to remove and refit.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2022)

Another walk done since it’s so nice. That’s nearly 11 miles for the day between my two walks and shopping. 

Met up with a neighbour from the next street who is a chief paramedic on the Scottish Charity Air Ambulance. They have been putting aerial photographs up on their Facebook page of places they fly over so asked him to try and get a couple of the village I’m from originally if they are going over that way.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2022)

Gorgeous here. Had to take my granddaughter and a grandson to town. 

About to have a Van sandwich now


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Gorgeous here. Had to take my granddaughter and a grandson to town.
> 
> About to have a Van sandwich now


Watch the gnashers then!


----------



## Dirk (20 Apr 2022)

Had a trip out to Baconsthorpe Castle. Interesting history - built in the 1400s - part was still occupied up to 1920.



















Lunch at the Stiffkey Red Lion. 
Moving on tomorrow down to Thurne on the Norfolk Broads.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Gorgeous here. Had to take my granddaughter and a grandson to town.
> 
> About to have a Van sandwich now



Is that in Transit


----------



## numbnuts (20 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Had a trip out to Baconsthorpe Castle. Interesting history - built in the 1400s - part was still occupied up to 1920.
> View attachment 640988
> 
> View attachment 640989
> ...


 
Checking out the rundown places of Great Britain I see


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Is that in Transit





Bugger


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Watch the gnashers then!



Shoot


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> No what Mars bars


No Mars Bars!
These shortages are getting serious.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> I've got 3 mowers. 1 electric and 2 petrol.


I haven't got a garden, so I don't need a mower... 

I did a short walk to the station for my Metro and to shop at Aldi. 

I should have done a bike ride but I have too many odd jobs to do today. 

I have to be up early tomorrow (by my standards - 08:30!) for a blood test and the forecast is for warm sunshine all day so I am aiming to test my 'dinglespeed' bike conversion on the kind of challenging hilly loop that was too hard for me when it was just a singlespeed. If I do the full 50 km loop that I have in mind it would also be my longest ride since mid-November!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Apr 2022)

Had a very good ride today with one of my buddies and we met up with the other two musketeers at a local cafe. The first time the four of us have got together for 2-3 months. This is a group which regularly cycles 150/200 miles a week together in the summer so there was a lot of catching up to do. Banter was at warp speed +1

After my eye test I did the Aldi dash. This was a sobering, saddening and angering experience. The woman in front of me told the check out girl she only had £30, waving the notes in front of her, and would she please stop ringing through at £29 to make sure the bill didn't go above £30. The checkout girl stopped with two loaves of bread and a bunch of bananas still to scan. The lady started to pay her £29 and something pence. I asked the checkout girl to scan the bread and bananas on my bill first and give them to the lady. She did this. The woman was very grateful and took the things under protest. I left Aldi feeling sad and angry that in this country we have folk who can't afford food.

I told Mrs P about this. She said she's seen it quite often. I complete new experience for me and not a happy one.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Front tyre of my red Brommie was flat so I pumped it up and got ready to head out. I waited for a few minutes and yes, a puncture. Fortunately a front wheel one. Quickly found the puncture and patched the inner tube, turned the tyre inside out and eventually found the beggar!
> The tyres are Schwalbe One Tan Walls, not the most sturdy of tyres but easy to remove and refit.
> View attachment 640985


You been biting yer nails?


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> You been biting yer nails?



I've never been a nail biter. I've always kept my nails very short. I used to use scissors daily in my job ( Wilkinson Sword / Fiskars 8" ) 
I'd trim my nails every few days to avoid snagging them and I've never got out of the habit. 👍


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Gorgeous here. Had to take my granddaughter and a grandson to town.
> 
> About to have a Van sandwich now



Sounds like my Grandad

If he was hungry he would say he could eat a horse between two bread vans


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I left Aldi feeling sad and angry that in this country we have folk who can't afford food.


There is a collection crate in our Aldi in which purchased items can be left. Apparently, they are distributed to needy local people. If I remember I will buy some extra items that will keep such as pasta, beans, teabags etc. and leave them there.

PS I have written a reminder on the chalkboard on which I jot down lists of items to buy.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2022)

I watched an old documentary on Sky Arts about _Emerson**, Lake and Palmer_ the other night. They were introduced at the Isle of Wight festival as giving their "_...first debut performance ever_". Hmm! 



** Keith Emerson was born in Todmorden during WWII.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I watched an old documentary on Sky Arts about _Emerson**, Lake and Palmer_ the other night. They were introduced at the Isle of Wight festival as giving their "_...first debut performance ever_". Hmm!
> 
> 
> 
> ** Keith Emerson was born in Todmorden during WWII.


Which part of Todmorden though?
Part of it was in Lancashire at that time. Wikipedia lists Todmorden as only ever being in West Yorkshire in most articles mentioning it.
The exception being the wiki article on Tod itself.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2022)

I have no idea!

What I hadn't realised is the Emersons had come up here as evacuees during WWII and went back to West Sussex after the war.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have no idea!
> 
> What I hadn't realised is the Emersons had come up here as evacuees during WWII and went back to West Sussex after the war.


Question that would sort it out, is _"Could he play for Yorkshire"_?* The answer to that would remove any doubt.

*Read _"Could he have played for Yorkshire"_?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Question that would sort it out, is _"Could he play for Yorkshire"_? The answer to that would remove any doubt.



Not any longer, one way or the other - he killed himself in the USA a few years back!


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Not any longer, one way or the other - he killed himself in the USA a few years back!


Not aware of that, sorry.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not aware of that, sorry.


_*A very sad end*_. It happened about the time I moved over here and shortly after I found out that he was born in the town. The Wetherspoons in Todmorden has photographs hanging in the pub of him and other famous people born here. There were quite a few for a relatively small town.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Had a very good ride today with one of my buddies and we met up with the other two musketeers at a local cafe. The first time the four of us have got together for 2-3 months. This is a group which regularly cycles 150/200 miles a week together in the summer so there was a lot of catching up to do. Banter was at warp speed +1
> 
> After my eye test I did the Aldi dash. This was a sobering, saddening and angering experience. The woman in front of me told the check out girl she only had £30, waving the notes in front of her, and would she please stop ringing through at £29 to make sure the bill didn't go above £30. The checkout girl stopped with two loaves of bread and a bunch of bananas still to scan. The lady started to pay her £29 and something pence. I asked the checkout girl to scan the bread and bananas on my bill first and give them to the lady. She did this. The woman was very grateful and took the things under protest. I left Aldi feeling sad and angry that in this country we have folk who can't afford food.
> 
> I told Mrs P about this. She said she's seen it quite often. I complete new experience for me and not a happy one.



At the risk of being cynical....I wonder how often she gets away with that .
I have done similar to you on impulse then, later on asked myself that question


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> There is a collection crate in our Aldi in which purchased items can be left. Apparently, they are distributed to needy local people. If I remember I will buy some extra items that will keep such as pasta, beans, teabags etc. and leave them there.
> 
> PS I have written a reminder on the chalkboard on which I jot down lists of items to buy.



They have a similar box at our Spar. On Tuesday I put 4 x soups in. No idea how it's distributed though.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2022)

I have got into a cycle of waking up at stupid O'clock then needing to go to bed stupidly early......I must break that habit.
Green and blue bins today.... I am besides myself with excitement.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have got into a cycle of waking up at stupid O'clock then needing to go to bed stupidly early......I must break that habit.
> Green and blue bins today.... I am besides myself with excitement.



Early to bed and early to rise makes Dave healthy, wealthy and wise. You should stick with it. 

Another cool start here and an easterly breeze which is to get stronger later. Having a cup of tea then heading out for a walk. I’m off the coffee again in an effort to improve my sleep and only have 2 cups of tea per day and drink my Barleycup other than that.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> At the risk of being cynical....I wonder how often she gets away with that .
> I have done similar to you on impulse then, later on asked myself that question



Yes, I've had the same thought and I don't think it's cynical to do so. I know we shouldn't judge by appearances but this woman was well dressed, pleasant, we'd chatted and shared a joke briefly in the queue. Perhaps I was set up but for a couple of quid I think I'd take the chance again. I imagine most of us would.

Possibly enough of this for our thread. Just made me feel rather cross with the situation.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I've had the same thought and I don't think it's cynical to do so. I know we shouldn't judge by appearances but this woman was well dressed, pleasant, we'd chatted and shared a joke briefly in the queue. Perhaps I was set up but for a couple of quid I think I'd take the chance again. I imagine most of us would.
> 
> Possibly enough of this for our thread. Just made me feel rather cross with the situation.



Nah.....keep it going. Throw a couple of racist, sexcist football in.......get us banned......


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2022)

Back again. It's a gloriously sunny morning, you know when the sun streams through the window and you think "shite I really must do the dusting." 

I'm busy early afternoon with my card group. I've ditched the idea of a bike ride this morning and decided to crack on with lots of domestics. Hoping this will free up tomorrow when I'll pack a picnic grab a bike and head out to the Ribble Valley or perhaps a gravel ride on the canal.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Nah.....keep it going. Throw a couple of racist, sexcist football in.......get us banned......



That number 9 we've got up front played like a big girl's blouse..........

............pssst how many gears does an Italian tank have?


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I've had the same thought and I don't think it's cynical to do so. I know we shouldn't judge by appearances but this woman was well dressed, pleasant, we'd chatted and shared a joke briefly in the queue. Perhaps I was set up but for a couple of quid I think I'd take the chance again. I imagine most of us would.
> 
> Possibly enough of this for our thread. Just made me feel rather cross with the situation.



I’d have thought it genuine, thinking about the hassle of buying about £30 worth of food, passing it through the checkout with the potential embarrassment of not being able to pay for a couple of the items, on the offchance that some random stranger who happens to be behind you in the queue will offer to pay the couple of quid you were short?


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2022)

Good morning all, nothing to do and all day to do it, but my Good Lady wants to go shopping, which could turn epic though, she wants to go to a shop she used to visit regularly when she was mobile, problem is with her not being able to get into the car its a bus trip, two buses and about 50 minutes each way.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2022)

Morning. Who has been banned. Who has flounced. Who is the trouble maker today 

Bright and Sunny but cold here. Should be another nice day when it warms up a bit.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## pawl (21 Apr 2022)

Off to Boots Fosse Park for my oldies booster jab Appointment 10 15 That’s when the moaning will start my arm aches 😠😠😠


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks,
Got some new rim tape and a spare inner tube on the way from the excellent Brilliant Bikes. Might arrive today as they posted it yesterday ( I only ordered just after 2:00pm ) A friend is popping round this afternoon, he's thinking of getting some " Hoka " running shoes. We both take the same size, and as I have three pairs of their various incarnations he's going to try them on for fit/comfort.
Meanwhile a trip to town might be in order, I've realised that I need a new Polo shirt in the correct shade of red to match my bike 🤔
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Looks like it will be another gorgeous sunny day here in Norfolk.
Hitching up in a couple of hours and moving on to Thurne in the Broads.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2022)

This is getting ridiculous... It is nearly 09:00 but I feel like I have been dragged out of bed by men in black hoods and beaten about the head with baseball bats. Less than 4 hours sleep. I was in the middle of a weird dream and now I'm in the twilight zone trying to clear my head to go out...


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Who has been banned. Who has flounced. Who is the trouble maker today
> 
> Bright and Sunny but cold here. Should be another nice day when it warms up a bit.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



Don't look at me, butter wouldn't melt in my mouth


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2022)

Back from just over 6 hilly miles. Perfect morning for it. Still cool enough to be able to stride out and not get too warm but nice and bright.

I see we are getting royalty. At the top of one of Crieff Hydro's fields there's a bit been fenced off and a section of trees planted. Last time I passed there was a big standing stone at the entrance. This morning there is a plaque on it saying it is the Jubilee Plantation opened on 23rd April, 2022 by HRH Duke of Kent so he must be doing the honours.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Got some new rim tape and a spare inner tube on the way from the excellent Brilliant Bikes. Might arrive today as they posted it yesterday ( I only ordered just after 2:00pm ) A friend is popping round this afternoon, he's thinking of getting some " Hoka " running shoes. We both take the same size, and as I have three pairs of their various incarnations he's going to try them on for fit/comfort.
> Meanwhile a trip to town might be in order, I've realised that I need a new Polo shirt in the correct shade of red to match my bike 🤔
> Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕



UPDATE:
Doorbell rang just before 10:00 and the Postie haded me a packet from Brilliant Bikes! outstanding service, postage was free too. Inside was a copy of the invoice with a little hand written " Thank You " note :-)
Rim tape fitted, puncture repaired, tyre fitted in the correct orientation, with the "1" of the " Schwalbe One 1 " in line with the valve stem on both wheels 😁


----------



## numbnuts (21 Apr 2022)

The machine is doing the washing, I'm supervising


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Got some new rim tape and a spare inner tube on the way from the excellent Brilliant Bikes. Might arrive today as they posted it yesterday ( I only ordered just after 2:00pm ) A friend is popping round this afternoon, he's thinking of getting some " Hoka " running shoes. We both take the same size, and as I have three pairs of their various incarnations he's going to try them on for fit/comfort.
> Meanwhile a trip to town might be in order, I've realised that I need a *new Polo shirt in the correct shade of red to match my bike *🤔
> Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕



And I thought I was a touch obsessed with clothing and bikes! 

I always buy black, grey or titanium bikes as it's much easier to put together appropriate kit with a neutral background. I did once have a black and green Dolan........guess what our club colours are???


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2022)

Elevenses!!

Two washes done, beds changed, tea made, general tidying done, got the bins in. Time for a coffee before hoovering and dusting.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Don't look at me, butter wouldn't melt in my mouth





Yeah. Right


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> And I thought I was a touch obsessed with clothing and bikes!
> 
> I always buy black, grey or titanium bikes as it's much easier to put together appropriate kit with a neutral background. I did once have a black and green Dolan........guess what our club colours are???



Not an obsession as such, I mean it’s not as though I’d go to the lengths of finding the exact shade of red ( RAL 3020 ) or black ( RAL 9005 ) or anything…


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Not an obsession as such, I mean it’s not as though I’d go to the lengths of finding the exact shade of red ( RAL 3020 ) or black ( RAL 9005 ) or anything…



Disappointed to be honest. I expected more.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Disappointed to be honest. I expected more.


😁


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2022)

Well, my INR was a bit high today. I think that my recent dose of Covid wouldn't have helped with that. I added a note about it on the test form. I expect that they will make a small temporary change to my warfarin dose and call me back in for another test in 2-3 weeks time.

I picked up my Metro on the way back. I found this message rather amusing... (There has been a lot of chat recently complaining about people making noisy phone calls on public transport!)








I've dried my washing and brought it in. Now I am having a mug of tea before trying to drag myself out on the bike. I could really do with a snooze before my ride.


----------



## pawl (21 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Off to Boots Fosse Park for my oldies booster jab Appointment 10 15 That’s when the moaning will start my arm aches 😠😠😠




Had my fourth jab Was a good boy.Didn’t cry 😢 No adverse affects yet


----------



## gavroche (21 Apr 2022)

Bonjour and good news. Just had a call from the car dealer to say that my new car is waiting at French customs at the moment so it shouldn't be long now, maybe the end of next week or at least 2 weeks max. Can't wait.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Had my fourth jab Was a good boy.Didn’t cry 😢 No adverse affects yet



Not even a little tear that you wiped away while no one was watching


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Had my fourth jab Was a good boy.Didn’t cry 😢 No adverse affects yet



Did you get you're badge and lollypop for being brave?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Had my fourth jab Was a good boy.Didn’t cry 😢 No adverse affects yet


Did you get a sticker??

I did for my 2nd one - the nurse had a trainee in observing and generally helping out
she commented they would run out of stickers before they got any kids in as he was handing them out to everyone!!

Anyway - must cut the grass as the green bin gets collected tomorrow - road is full of them from people who haven't checked after the bank holiday!

Did Wordle in 5 - had problems the last few days


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2022)

The Eagle has landed next to Thurne Marina.
We've got a windmill. 






Currently in The Lion enjoying a very nice IPA - PG Hops.






Think they're sailing a bit close to the wind with that logo.


----------



## pawl (21 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Not even a little tear that you wiped away while no one was watching



No.At least not until I met Mrs p who had been in M &S just for a look round while I had my jab I saw the bill for allegedly a look round M& S


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Apr 2022)

Well - lawns are cut and bins out for tomorrow

Wedding Anniversary today - wife remembered for the first time ever (that's 4 years) 
so we are going out for dinner tonight - getting a taxi so I can have a drink or several!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Apr 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour and good news. Just had a call from the car dealer to say that my new car is waiting at French customs at the moment so it shouldn't be long now, maybe the end of next week or at least 2 weeks max. Can't wait.



Remind me what you are getting please - ta


----------



## pawl (21 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Did you get you're badge and lollypop for being brave?





No not even a sample pack of Boots on label cough sweetie’s 😠😠


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Remind me what you are getting please - ta


Just got the alert that you'd quoted my post.


----------



## 12boy (21 Apr 2022)

My 6 favorite bikes are orange, silver, metallic anthracite, metallic black and a red/black Brompton. And my Surly is an ugly color called Beef Gravy by Surly but Bloody Stool by many Surly riders. I have never liked blue for some reason and I prefer bikes without decals. I used to wear black in the winter and light colors when it is hot but now I try for bright colors in a probably futile attempt to avoid being hit by a car. No visible lycra for me. I do like to have bar tape or grips to be black or brown to go with the saddle, though.
Be safe and well.


----------



## pawl (21 Apr 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Did you get a sticker??
> 
> I did for my 2nd one - the nurse had a trainee in observing and generally helping out
> she commented they would run out of stickers before they got any kids in as he was handing them out to everyone!!
> ...



No sticker ,just a miserable little bit of card .Expected at least a framed certificate for my momentous occasion


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Apr 2022)

Busy day.

Got up early (9am) and did some housework.

Primed some interior paintwork ready for painting. It was damaged and took ages to fill and sand smooth - made easier by using the excellent One Strike filler.

Erected a new trellis and planted another Clematis that had appeared.

Potted an indoor Cycas that had appeared.

Re potted a huge Umbrella plant into a big pot.

Went and got two months worth of tabs from pharmacy. Came in a large bag and I thought I have become a burden on the NHS. TBF I have paid a small fortune in tax and NI over the years so I don't feel too bad about it.

Got home and there was not one, not two but three NHS letters waiting to be read.

1) 3 May - Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm screening due at local leisure centre. National screening program for all males >65.

2) 17 May - Renogram at Lancaster Royal Infirmary to check kidney function. They inject something radioactive into blood stream and then watch the kidneys work with a gamma camera.

3) 18 May - CT scan at Westmorland General Hospital to check urinary tract post-recent operation to remove kidney stone.

Perhaps I am a burden on the NHS after all. 🙂

Cooking a curry tonight.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just got the alert that you'd quoted my post.
> View attachment 641105



I did that by accident, thought I had deleted it. I was asking Gavroche what new car he was getting. 

Soz. 🙂


----------



## PaulSB (21 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Busy day.
> 
> Got up early (9am) and did some housework.
> 
> ...



You did all this in a day? Good grief you're meant to be retired.


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2022)

Well that was interesting, a trip over to part of Coventry I haven't visited by bus before, if I'm that side of the city its normally in the car or on the bike, we travelled though parts of the city I've not been to for a couple of years, and I was amazed by how much some of it has changed, on the way back we were falling over Mums with buggies, we couldn't get on the first bus, even though wheelchairs have priority there were just too many to fit a wheelchair on as well, the next bus was an old one that only had a small space for the chair and there was a buggy on but the woman didn't speak English and didn't understand that there's a place for a wheelchair and that's where it goes, called in the market for lunch then came to get the bus home and we couldn't, too many buggies, and had to get the next bus.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I did that by accident, thought I had deleted it. I was asking Gavroche what new car he was getting.
> 
> Soz. 🙂


It's his post that was quoted, I just happened to get the alert.

Were you not saying you were having alert issues?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2022)

Ride on mower still isn't working. Mr WD is currently thinking that it might be the starter motor or maybe not. He Has ordered a new tester so he can have a poke and prod around. 

I am ignoring him as I can see the thing being proper knacked. Then he will start hinting about getting a new one. I will pretend I am deaf.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's his post that was quoted, I just happened to get the alert.
> 
> Were you not saying you were having alert issues?



Yes I was and still am. I get no notifications at all for The Retirement Thread - must contact the Mods! 

Strange you got the notification.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ride on mower still isn't working. Mr WD is currently thinking that it might be the starter motor or maybe not. He Has ordered a new tester so he can have a poke and prod around.
> 
> I am ignoring him as I can see the thing being proper knacked. Then he will start hinting about getting a new one. I will pretend I am deaf.



Found this for you 


sorry him

https://www.greenmachinery.co.uk/best-ride-on-mower/


----------



## 12boy (21 Apr 2022)

WD... can you get some goats? Grass in one end and fertilizer out the other. When winter comes it is goat kebabs. Circle of life. Or sheep, but goats are so much cuter.


----------



## rustybolts (21 Apr 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour and good news. Just had a call from the car dealer to say that my new car is waiting at French customs at the moment so it shouldn't be long now, maybe the end of next week or at least 2 weeks max. Can't wait.



What car is it ? Peugeot , Renault , Citroen ? what model ?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Found this for you
> 
> 
> sorry him
> ...





Stop it you m if I showed him that his eyes would light up.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ride on mower still isn't working. Mr WD is currently thinking that it might be the starter motor or maybe not. He Has ordered a new tester so he can have a poke and prod around.
> 
> *I am ignoring him as I can see the thing being proper knacked. Then he will start hinting about getting a new one. I will pretend I am deaf.*



Just sell some of your jeans collection and buy the lad a sit-on mower


----------



## gavroche (21 Apr 2022)

rustybolts said:


> What car is it ? Peugeot , Renault , Citroen ? what model ?



Dacia Sandero Stepway , Prestige model, petrol , in Red. I ordered it in November last year, Dacia is owned by Renault and built on the Clio chassis. It has all the modern gadgets of other cars costing thousands more.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes I was and still am. I get no notifications at all for The Retirement Thread - must contact the Mods!
> 
> Strange you got the notification.


That's what made me post it.
Did @gavroche get an alert I wonder.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Just sell some of your jeans collection and buy the lad a sit-on mower





Get lost. I'm not selling them


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2022)

Someone must have found my late dad's bus pass - it just got put through my door... 

Ok, I admit it - it is _mine_. I'm 66 years old, but I don't look a day over 70! 

It must have been delivered to one of my neighbours by accident; AFAIK, Royal Mail doesn't deliver at 19:30.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Someone must have found my late dad's bus pass - it just got put through my door...
> 
> Ok, I admit it - it is _mine_. I'm 66 years old, but I don't look a day over 70!
> 
> It must have been delivered to one of my neighbours by accident; AFAIK, Royal Mail doesn't deliver at 19:30.


They're still delivering round here. Think 8pm is the cut-off time now.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> They're still delivering round here. Think 8pm is the cut-off time now.



Oh, I didn't know that!

It was a very unassertive delivery though... I heard a noise from the door and the letter was coming in very slowly and gently through the letterbox. I reckon a child of a neighbour was probably sent round with it.


----------



## gavroche (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's what made me post it.
> Did @gavroche get an alert I wonder.



Yep.


----------



## Sterlo (21 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Get lost. I'm not selling them



Why not sell Mr WD, forget about the mower and buy yourself some more jeans.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

gavroche said:


> Yep.


Odd, one post generates two seperate alerts.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2022)

Telly is dreadful tonight so went round the riverside walk as it's such a lovely evening. One or two others doing the same. One young mum and dad walking and their son on a nice Frog bike. Dawn and dusk are my favourite parts of the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Why not sell Mr WD, forget about the mower and buy yourself some more jeans.





Now there's an idea


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Telly is dreadful tonight so went round the riverside walk as it's such a lovely evening. One or two others doing the same. One young mum and dad walking and their son on a nice Frog bike. Dawn and dusk are my favourite parts of the day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 641163
> ...


Prefer the darker hours missen.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Not an obsession as such, I mean it’s not as though I’d go to the lengths of finding the exact shade of red ( RAL 3020 ) or black ( RAL 9005 ) or anything…


Which one though?


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> No not even a sample pack of Boots on label cough sweetie’s 😠😠


Here you go!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2022)

Well my evening walk didn’t do much to help me sleep! Up with the larks again. 

I’m trying to talk myself into a little bimble before breakfast.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2022)

Found some mojo and got 23 miles done. Cold but bright. Glad I got the bit heading into the early sun out of the way first before it got busy and had it behind me heading home. Think I'll have a soak in the bath before breakfast.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday 
Off to Caister and Great Yarmouth this morning.
A bit of shopping to pick up, and a stroll around a Roman Fort is the order of the day.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2022)

Good morning all. I have just eaten my Weetabix and banana stood in the back yard in my dressing gown. Why you may ask? Well go on then, ask. Oh OK. Well it's a cycling day and we have a lovely warm sunny route planned but the trouble is it's dull, overcast and blowy.......................so I've been trying to decide if I should wear bib short or bib longs. 

That's it really. Catch up later and behave.........and obviously if you can't be good don't get caught.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2022)

Morning. I am late. However I have been up for ages. I was browsing elsewhere and forgot about you lot

Dull overcast cold and breezy here today. 

Pork chops for us. God knows what we are having with them though 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## pawl (22 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 641177





Thank you 😊


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2022)

Aldi dash completed. It was a surprisingly cool breeze out there..... so @PaulSB .....longs maybe ?
Another surprise was the amount of traffic.
A roast pork dinner for us later. I am trying a couple of new things....
1. Asparagus in with the veg.
2. Roast baby potatoes (only ever boiled them before).
A full review will follow


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Aldi dash completed. It was a surprisingly cool breeze out there..... so @PaulSB .....longs maybe ?
> Another surprise was the amount of traffic.
> A roast pork dinner for us later. I am trying a couple of new things....
> 1. Asparagus in with the veg.
> ...




I was in Tesco's just after eight, I was surprised at how cold the wind was,  if I was out on my bike it would definitely be in longs, I'd want a base layer and a winter jacket as well.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2022)

All this talk of it being a cold start to t'day, we'd a gritter round last night.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Which one though?
> View attachment 641176
> 
> 
> View attachment 641175


Don't know what happened there, an empty post🤔
It's black, but not a matt finish. looks more like the black in the second photo 😉
( as an aside, I was reading an article about " Vanta " black, apparently the blackest of the blacks, so black that your brain can't process it and just sees a void )


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2022)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Another sunny day, though that wind is bitter. A friend popped round yesterday and we went for a walk over the Heath, we stopped by Broadstone Cemetery to look at the Alfred Russel Wallace memorial. Calf was sore so I took it easy but it was great to catch up. Pleased to say that my new rim tape and puncture repair was successful, the tyre is still fully inflated. 
I tried some " Wet and Forget " on a patch of discoloured brickwork in a difficult to reach area, the blurb says that it takes several weeks for the effect to be noticed. First time I've used the stuff, fingers crossed that it does what it says.🤞

Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Another sunny day, though that wind is bitter. A friend popped round yesterday and we went for a walk over the Heath, we stopped by Broadstone Cemetery to look at the Alfred Russel Wallace memorial. Calf was sore so I took it easy but it was great to catch up. Pleased to say that my new rim tape and puncture repair was successful, the tyre is still fully inflated.
> *I tried some " Wet and Forget " on a patch of discoloured brickwork *in a difficult to reach area, the blurb says that it takes several weeks for the effect to be noticed. First time I've used the stuff, fingers crossed that it does what it says.🤞
> 
> Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍



Hope the Wet and Forget works, for you. I have had great success with it on our Block Paved Drive, and, on Motorhome Roof.


----------



## pawl (22 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. I am late. However I have been up for ages. I was browsing elsewhere and forgot about you lot
> 
> Dull overcast cold and breezy here today.
> 
> ...




I think God was vegetarian?


----------



## numbnuts (22 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> I think God was vegetarian?



No don't think so :-
And the LORD God made clothing from animal skins for Adam and his wife


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> I think God was vegetarian?





Good. That means more meat for those of us who like it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Good. That means more meat for those of us who like it.



I completely ignore this anti-meat rollocks.

Yet another on-trend fad. ☹️


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Hope the Wet and Forget works, for you. I have had great success with it on our Block Paved Drive, and, on Motorhome Roof.



That’s reassuring! I diluted it a littl less than recommended, about 1 in 3. It was in an awkward spot that involved me climbing a ladder , and as I climbed back down precariously I could feel the excess Wet and Forget dripping on to the crown of my head 🤔. I did go and wash my hair, I’ll report back if my hair starts sprouting luxuriously/ I go completely bald 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I completely ignore this anti-meat rollocks.
> 
> Yet another on-trend fad. ☹️





I am doing good I am eating the animals that steal vegans food. They should thank me.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I completely ignore this anti-meat rollocks.
> 
> Yet another on-trend fad. ☹️



I don't eat a lot of red meat. Probably prefer chicken and fish. Way back in my younger days I went through a spell of trying vegetarianism, but never stuck with it. Not much good when you don't cook and rely on the ready prepared stuff. Even now, there's not a massive selection. Everything in moderation suits me just fine.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't eat a lot of red meat. Probably prefer chicken and fish. Way back in my younger days I went through a spell of trying vegetarianism, but never stuck with it. Not much good when you don't cook and rely on the ready prepared stuff. Even now, there's not a massive selection. Everything in moderation suits me just fine.





I tend to eat chicken and pork and mince as it is cheaper than beef or lamb. And I like fish as well.


----------



## rustybolts (22 Apr 2022)

gavroche said:


> Dacia Sandero Stepway , Prestige model, petrol , in Red. I ordered it in November last year, Dacia is owned by Renault and built on the Clio chassis. It has all the modern gadgets of other cars costing thousands more.



Very nice indeed , would love one myself , they have given it a makeover recently and it looks as good as it goes. See a lot of Dacias in Ireland and they have a great reputation


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2022)

I actually had a reasonably good sleep for once. I think I slept through for about 7 hours. 

I have been lazing about in bed doing crosswords and playing puzzle games on my tablet but there was just a huge gust of wind and a loud noise from my back yard. Either my wheelie bin has been blown over or something has come down from the roof! I had better go and check...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Apr 2022)

gavroche said:


> Dacia Sandero Stepway , Prestige model, petrol , in Red. I ordered it in November last year, Dacia is owned by Renault and built on the Clio chassis. It has all the modern gadgets of other cars costing thousands more.



Smart looking car and good value too. 🙂


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2022)

WORDLE.
I did todays in 3.
Yesterday I just gave up.
When MrsD told me the word it meant nothing to me so I could never have got it.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> WORDLE.
> I did todays in 3.
> Yesterday I just gave up.
> When MrsD told me the word it meant nothing to me so I could never have got it.



I can’t even remember what todays was never mind yesterday.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> I think God was vegetarian?



The Biblical God finds the smell of burning flesh very agreeable.
Bit like a vegetarian walking past a pig roast.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I can’t even remember what todays was never mind yesterday.



And me.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Apr 2022)

I was up about 8 ish which is about normal

Managed to get a ride in at about 10:30 or so - went on a longer route than normal. I can't use that one in the winter as the tow path on that part of teh canal gets far too muddy - and bike tyres just make it worse.

and the bike 
a) ends up muddy
and
b) tends to wobble all over (road tyres!) and I have had a few close calls - plus one actual falling off
wobbles are a bit more worrying when there is a canal one foot to your right!!! (or left - depending)
anyway - annoying bit 
normal amount of walkers - and I got a lot of really nice friendl y thank-yous from some people

Then I came up to 2 old ladies (i.e. older than I think I am - which my birth certificate disagrees with - as does the mirror!!)
They were walking along chatting and taking up the whole tow path
OK - not a problem - quite entitled to do so
Did normal routing
ring bell at a distance
slow down
slow down some more

no reaction
so - plan B - slow down even more - almost stop - and when close say "Excuse me please" in a pleasent voice
nothing for a few seconds
then the one of the left turned and saw me
then turned towards her friend and moved over 
while saying - loudly " Oh dear - good grief - didn;t see you"

So I passed saying 'Thank you" - with no sarcasm

OK - all not a problems

but then one of them comments - loudly - BELL! - in a very critical tone


normally I let this go but this time I commented "I've got a bell thank you"

to which I heard a comment "sometimes older people don;t hear"

Yes - I agree - especially if they are talking to each other quietly (I couldn;t hear then even when only a few feet behind) and are paying no attention to their surroundings
which is OK 
which is why I slow down to an almost - or actual - stop and say 'excuse me please' as a backup

they was no need for the sarcastic 'bell' comment


really annoying thing is that I have never had this from anyone other than 'posh looking' (whatever that means) older women
never from men 
and never form women dressed in a 'non posh' way
especially never from anyone wearing wellies or walking a dog

I presume they will be regaling they friends with the tale of the rude cyclist on teh tow-path (they shouldn't be allowed you know) who came up at break-neck speed and nearly ran them down and then had the affrontery to talk back to his betters

sorry 

end rant


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2022)

A big thank you to OVO energy this afternoon for almost giving me a heart attack, our energy bill is due, got the E-Mail saying it is ready and giving a figure that was just over £200 quid, almost a £100 more than I was expecting, a quick check on their website showed a more normal bill just over £100 and about what I'd been expecting, after contacting them, aren't chatbots useless, at least the OVO one puts you through to an adviser if it can't answer the question, it turns out they'd combined the last two bills and that was the figure on the E-Mail, and its all sorted out now.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> ... there was just a huge gust of wind and a loud noise from my back yard. Either my wheelie bin has been blown over or something has come down from the roof! I had better go and check...


I had a look - there was no sign of anything wrong.

I then wandered down into the town centre to get my Metro and some shopping. The sun is shining and it is a lovely day, except for that wind. It is strong and gusting even stronger.

Friday is normally the waste/recycling collection day here but it has been put back until tomorrow because of the Easter break. Many people have not considered this and put their recycling boxes and bags out anyway. The wind has now scattered the contents all over the local streets. People are out in some streets picking it up, but other places still look a right mess. The noise I heard could have been some of the waste blowing about.

The forecast is for the strong winds to continue through the night and up to when the collection takes place tomorrow. My bags and box are only half-full so I think I will not put anything out this time and will just put more out next week.

I would quite like to go for a ride in the sunshine but the wind is putting me off. I'll take a look at my map and see if I can come up with a shortish route with a tailwind for the climbs.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2022)

Did a bit of shopping in Gt Yarmouth then went for a look around Burgh Castle Roman fort - well.....I say a look round but it turned out that the car park was a good distance from the fort - too far for my old doggie to walk, so we decided to go on to Caister Roman fort instead.
It's pretty modern, by our standards, having been constructed around 290AD. We're more into Bronze Age/Iron Age stuff.

















Picked up fish and chips from Caister and ate them on the beach. 




Retired back to the van and then walked over to the Lion Inn for a couple of pints. 

Had some good news, at last, on the sale of my Dad's house in Birmingham. The buyer wants to complete on the 6th May. 
Be glad when that's all done and dusted.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Apr 2022)

Just enjoyed our lamb leg steaks**
Had it with roast baby potatoes and mixed veg........very enjoyable.
**the steaks, against my better judgement were from Aldi. Have to say we were both impressed with them,tender and tasty.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> the steaks, against my better judgement were from Aldi. Have to say we were both impressed with them,tender and tasty.



So you are saying that your better judgement isn't good enough then?


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Apr 2022)

Just back from a walk with Mrs Tenkaykev. We headed towards the Heath and had got a little way along the track where the path diverges. I paused and said " Pub? " and that is how we spent the afternoon at Sandbanks Brewery 🍺
Quite a pleasant afternoon nattering and sampling the ales. The brewery beers are all themed on music, there's " Wayward Son" " Back in Black " " Golden Years " " Free Bird " " Seven Seas of Rye ". I ended up with the " Back in Black " Rum and Coffee Stout, absolutely glorious. Fortunately the " sensible gene " kicked in before the devil came and took me 👍


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Just enjoyed our lamb leg steaks**
> Had it with roast baby potatoes and mixed veg........very enjoyable.
> **the steaks, against my better judgement were from Aldi. Have to say we were both impressed with them,tender and tasty.



Probably better than my popty ping spaghetti with meatballs, but I enjoyed it. I am easily pleased thankfully.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2022)

Good Lord….popty isn’t a word for anything else is it? You seem to have to analyse every word you write in here now in case it offends someone!


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Good Lord….popty isn’t a word for anything else is it? You seem to have to analyse every word you write in here now in case it offends someone!



Could I just put a "deeply offended slot' on hold, until I look up that word and make a decision?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Could I just put a "deeply offended slot' on hold, until I look up that word and make a decision?



If I quoted some of the black humour we used at work I would be shot at dawn!


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> If I quoted some of the black humour we used at work I would be shot at dawn!



Oh go on. I like a bit of dark humour.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> If I quoted some of the black humour we used at work I would be shot at dawn!



And me, some of the factory humour would also be considered racist these days.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Oh go on. I like a bit of dark humour.



Some of it is way over the top though. And some is worse than that. And the really bad stuff... 

I am thinking of one (unfortunately) unforgettable joke which a colleague told at work. It pushed the boundaries so far that they snapped and then he trampled on their remains.

No, I won't repeat it, even privately. Just think of the war crimes that some Russian soldiers are currently carrying out in the Ukraine, to the most vulnerable people, and make them into a joke...


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> If I quoted some of the black humour we used at work I would be shot at dawn!



Yes, my youngest brother was a fireman (now retired), although he never discusses details, he obviously attended some very unpleasant scenes, but, the associated humour from him, and his colleagues can be quite amusing, in a dark sort of way.

So, go on let it all out @Mo1959, we won't tell anyone, honest


----------



## PaulSB (22 Apr 2022)

WOW!! 79 miles, 3000 feet, blistering headwind and 14.4mph avg. Through and off at 22+ for long stretches. Absolutely loved it. Three of the Pedalling Pensioners back on it for the first time in a while.

Bib longs rule!


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2022)

From my Facebook page tonight, lol


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks, 
Daughters chap is running the “ Highland Fling “ race this morning so Mrs Tenkaykev and I are tracking his progress via the race website. Its 53 miles from Milngavie to Tyndrum. It will be the furthest distance that he’s run so we’re hoping he has a good experience.
Meanwhile it’s a grey morning in Dorset, I can hear the coffee machine gurgling. Wordle in three 👍
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2022)

No doubt, a


Mo1959 said:


> Probably better than my popty ping spaghetti with meatballs, but I enjoyed it. I am easily pleased thankfully.


No doubt a lot easier to prepare than mine AND I now have to clear up and sort dishes etc out


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2022)

a dull grey and windy morning, according to the carer its cold as well, bimble postponed, I'll look at next weeks weather and pick a day.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Daughters chap is running the “ Highland Fling “ race this morning so Mrs Tenkaykev and I are tracking his progress via the race website. Its 53 miles from Milngavie to Tyndrum. It will be the furthest distance that he’s run so we’re hoping he has a good experience.
> Meanwhile it’s a grey morning in Dorset, I can hear the coffee machine gurgling. Wordle in three 👍
> Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍



Just Googled that. Very impressive. Congratulations to him. 👏


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just Googled that. Very impressive. Congratulations to him. 👏



Well, he’s started the race so hopefully he’ll finish it. The route follows the West Highland Way so it’s a bit challenging in places 🧗‍♂️
Mrs Tenkaykev and I walked it a few years ago, the path along the side of Loch Lomond was in very poor condition in places, more of a rock scramble than a hike!


----------



## Chief Broom (23 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  its chilly this morning and a northerly for the next week 
Ive noticed some fencing going up by loch Brora which is going to block access for visitors and locals alike. I can understand farmers being defensive as there have been a lot of 'dirty' campers and selfish moho owners who not being satisfied with parking up in designated places drive over farm land to get right next to the water. Where i once walked my dog and scattered his ashes is now behind a 6ft fence.....


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2022)

Good day. Bright, sunny and breezy in Lancashire. For the first time in several weeks I've slept badly. Fingers crossed 🤞 it's a one off.

Main event today is the Brindle Cuckoo walk. So named because Brindle, a local village, organises these local annual walks in late April when there's the chance of hearing cuckoos. There are 3, 6, 9 and 12 mile routes. It's very much a family community thing. All walks are guided. Sometimes they come through our village. We're doing the six miler.

Two local sponsors, the Cavendish Arms who provide hotpot and Brindle Distillery who make the Cuckoo gins I wax lyrical about.

I shall be using my new lightweight boots for the first time.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2022)

Morning. Dull and overcast here as well. Looks like we could be in for some rain as well at some point.

I have 3 Grantchester episodes recorded, so I might indulge and watch them 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## rogerzilla (23 Apr 2022)

I did my state pension forecast, assuming that I'd have missed years and wouldn't get much.

Wrong.

I'll fully qualify by age 55 (ok, I don't actually get it until 67) because it turns out the part-time shop work I did, including during university holidays, counts. I've only missed one year from age 16, I suppose because I didn't quite make the minimum.


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Little bit cloudy and breezy here on Norfolk Broads, but looks like it's brightening up.



Mo1959 said:


> If I quoted some of the black humour we used at work I would be shot at dawn!



Same here. My line manager actually WhatsApp'd this Ricky Gervais joke to our office. 
Serious warning: Not for the easily offended. 

View: https://youtu.be/2QOIRuc6sZU


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, Lol.

A man once told his son that if he wanted to live a long life the secret was to sprinkle a little gunpowder on his cornflakes every morning:
The son did this religiously every morning, and lived to be 93.
When he died, he left 6 children, 11 grandchildren, 27 great-grandchildren and a 15-foot hole in the wall of the crematorium!.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> I did my state pension forecast, assuming that I'd have missed years and wouldn't get much.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> I'll fully qualify by age 55 (ok, I don't actually get it until 67) because it turns out the part-time shop work I did, including during university holidays, counts. I've only missed one year from age 16, I suppose because I didn't quite make the minimum.



You might want to double check this. My wife retired aged 60 and will get her State Pension at age 66. Currently her forecast shows she is missing six qualifying years for the full SP. This is because she has made no contributions for the years following her retirement. Her payment record shows she is fully paid up by number of years.

As I understand it the rule is that you must have been making contributions up to the date you reach SP age. In my opinion if you stopped working at age 55 by the time you reach 67 you will be 12 years short of contributions. Currently it's around £800 to buy each additional year.

As I say check it but this is our direct experience this year.


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2022)

MrsD had her first State Pension payment yesterday.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Apr 2022)

Yes i think you are right @PaulSB 
When my wife conversed with the pension people asking why her state pension forecast fell short of the full pension she was told because she had worked for the NHS who had opted out.
She has being making up the years by paying av's but her final state pension forecast for next year when she will start receiving her pension still falls a bit short.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

What a cracking morning here. Cool but  and perfect for my early walk. Ended up doing 8 miles and really enjoyed it. That chilly wind is picking up again today though. I still haven't heard a Cuckoo yet but did see bluebells and my first Swallows.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Yes i think you are right @PaulSB
> When my wife conversed with the pension people asking why her state pension forecast fell short of the full pension she was told because she had worked for the NHS who had opted out.
> She has being making up the years by paying av's but her final state pension forecast for next year when she will start receiving her pension still falls a bit short.



I'm not entirely sure about the opting out bit. My wife also worked for the NHS and was automatically opted out from SERPS etc as the NHS pension is better. It shouldn't impact the standard SP.

At a guess what your wife is seeing could be a quirk of the system linked to the tax and contribution year. Mrs P will be making AVs in the near future which will give her the full SP.


----------



## pawl (23 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> a dull grey and windy morning, according to the carer its cold as well, bimble postponed, I'll look at next weeks weather and pick a day.





Last time I looked Monday looks promising.That’s the BBC website so it could possible be snowing


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Apr 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> I did my state pension forecast, assuming that I'd have missed years and wouldn't get much.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> I'll fully qualify by age 55 (ok, I don't actually get it until 67) because it turns out the part-time shop work I did, including during university holidays, counts. I've only missed one year from age 16, I suppose because I didn't quite make the minimum.



Be careful of that
I fully qualified when I checked some years ago - so when I retired I just assumed I would be OK

Turns out that I am not - down quite a bit even though I worked - and paid - for over 40 years
I had to sedn them a few thousand to make up some of the difference but it will increase again until I reach 66

but I can, apparently, leave it until the last year or so and then pay anotehr lump sum - or pay a bit a month until then. However, no matter what I do I will end up short by a bit
Some of the message they give are seem very misleading to me!


----------



## pawl (23 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this morning, Lol.
> 
> A man once told his son that if he wanted to live a long life the secret was to sprinkle a little gunpowder on his cornflakes every morning:
> The son did this religiously every morning, and lived to be 93.
> When he died, he left 6 children, 11 grandchildren, 27 great-grandchildren and a 15-foot hole in the wall of the crematorium!.







I like that.Nearly choked on my Weetabix


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD had her first State Pension payment yesterday.





Well done. I started to get mine this month as well. I am short due to being a stay at home mum to start with, then working part time for 6 years and as I wasn't earning a certain amount per week my national insurance contributions didn't count. Luckily I have small private pension so I get more than the full weekly stats pension. Thank God.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Last time I looked Monday looks promising.That’s the BBC website so it could possible be snowing



Both Monday and Tuesday look good, I'm favouring Tuesday a the moment, kids are back at school next week but Monday might be a teacher training day so there might be a chance of an early ride, we're surrounded by schools so have to look at the schools as well.



https://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/CV6_4GX


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Apr 2022)

Anyway - my wife's son and his partner (they may get married at some point - $deity knows when!!) are both working so we have the kids all morning
at least
something about one of them going to a party with his friend this afternoon - so we will probably have the other 2 

Watched another leg of teh Basque Tour - now for Wordle if the kids give me some peace!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2022)

You also have to be careful about topping up as sometimes even if you do pay extra, your annual pension won't increase so there are ever diminishing circles so to speak.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done. I started to get mine this month as well. I am short due to being a stay at home mum to start with, then working part time for 6 years and as I wasn't earning a certain amount per week my national insurance contributions didn't count. Luckily I have small private pension so I get more than the full weekly stats pension. Thank God.



My Good lady is the same, she's had time of raising kids, two families, and done casual , cash in hand and part time work, she only gets something around about 40% of a state pension.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You also have to be careful about topping up as sometimes even if you do pay extra, your annual pension won't increase so there are ever diminishing circles so to speak.



I'll no doubt be short too due to going early, but like you between the two I should still be comfortable enough and don't want to lay out thousands to increase a pension that you have no guarantee you will live to see.


----------



## pawl (23 Apr 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Be careful of that
> I fully qualified when I checked some years ago - so when I retired I just assumed I would be OK
> 
> Turns out that I am not - down quite a bit even though I worked - and paid - for over 40 years
> ...



lm not sure how it is calculated.I worked from age 15 until I was 63.From 1981 I worked for theNHS until 1985 . From then I worked for Leicestershire County Council until early retirement aged 63 .

I received full state pension at 65 I’m unsure but I think you had to have 35 years of full employment and contributions.


----------



## pawl (23 Apr 2022)

Piece of advice Just sneezed with a mouth full of Weetabix .Couldn’t get my hand up in time .
I pad screen is now clear of splattered Weetabix ERR


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not entirely sure about the opting out bit. My wife also worked for the NHS and was automatically opted out from SERPS etc as the NHS pension is better. It shouldn't impact the standard SP.
> 
> At a guess what your wife is seeing could be a quirk of the system linked to the tax and contribution year. Mrs P will be making AVs in the near future which will give her the full SP.


I've just spoke to my wife..She said because the NHS had opted out of SERPS it meant that why she was employed by the NHS(She is now retired) she paid less NI contributions so you can't have it both ways.
I was wrong about not getting the full state pension as she says she will get it.
I'm sure paul we have spoken about this before in "Money Matters"


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

I can hear bagpipes. Probably the Duke of Kent doing the opening of the Jubilee Wood Plantation. I won't bother rushing up to see him.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> You might want to double check this. My wife retired aged 60 and will get her State Pension at age 66. Currently her forecast shows she is missing six qualifying years for the full SP. This is because she has made no contributions for the years following her retirement. Her payment record shows she is fully paid up by number of years.
> 
> As I understand it the rule is that you must have been making contributions up to the date you reach SP age. In my opinion if you stopped working at age 55 by the time you reach 67 you will be 12 years short of contributions. Currently it's around £800 to buy each additional year.
> 
> As I say check it but this is our direct experience this year.



Not correct AFAIK.

35 years of contributions equals full SP.

You only have to continue paying NI after 35 years of contributions and until you reach SP age If you are working between those dates*.

*And subject to current earnings limits etc.

Reading through the replies it seems that personal situations are being presented as the default position which equals confusion. 

Opting out etc will impact on the final position but that is not applicable to everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

Just noticed that as well as the advert at the top I am now getting an advert sliding up from the bottom of the page. Bloody annoying. Anyone else got it. I'm on the iMac so not sure if it's the same on the iPad.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> You might want to double check this. My wife retired aged 60 and will get her State Pension at age 66. Currently her forecast shows she is missing six qualifying years for the full SP. This is because she has made no contributions for the years following her retirement. Her payment record shows she is fully paid up by number of years.
> 
> As I understand it the rule is that you must have been making contributions up to the date you reach SP age. In my opinion if you stopped working at age 55 by the time you reach 67 you will be 12 years short of contributions. Currently it's around £800 to buy each additional year.
> 
> As I say check it but this is our direct experience this year.



I am really old, my "official" retirement age was 65, but, I retired early at 60 (2007). So, I did not pay any NHI contributions in the years age 60-65, when I was not working, but, I did already have the required number of years contributions, so, received full SP at age 65. I would mention, at the time I was 60, the Pension age was 60 for women and 65 for men. As a result there were various "quirks" ie, I was entitled to free prescriptions at age 60, and, a concessionary bus pass (presumably to prevent any claim of sexual discrimination?). This may have had an impact on the rules, at that time.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just noticed that as well as the advert at the top I am now getting an advert sliding up from the bottom of the page. Bloody annoying. Anyone else got it. I'm on the iMac so not sure if it's the same on the iPad.



Yes, I am getting that (on an Apple MacBook), mine is an ad for Harrods, The Beauty Halls. Since I am a 74 year old male, living 300 miles from a Harrods, I think their "appropriate ad algorithm" needs a tweak.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I am really old, my "official" retirement age was 65, but, I retired early at 60 (2007). So, I did not pay any NHI contributions in the years age 60-65, when I was not working, but, I did already have the required number of years contributions, so, received full SP at age 65.



This is exactly how it works without any eg contracting out complications. 

For anyone interested Google 'Age UK Factsheet 19' for a really clear explanation of the full scheme.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, I am getting that (on an Apple MacBook), mine is an ad for Harrods, The Beauty Halls. Since I am a 74 year old male, living 300 miles from a Harrods, I think their "appropriate ad algorithm" needs a tweak.



Sod it. Downloaded an adblocker. Ads bug me anyway so should help elsewhere too.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Dull and overcast here as well. Looks like we could be in for some rain as well at some point.
> 
> I have 3 Grantchester episodes recorded, so I might indulge and watch them
> 
> *Stay safe peeps*


Wouldn't you have a greater interest in doing that today?


----------



## GM (23 Apr 2022)

Morning all... Happy St Georges Day.

For the last few mornings after my spin session I've been having a Wim Hof shower, after watching Freeze the fear on TV. Don't think I'll keep it up though, although it's supposed to be good for you. 

Usual things to do, out for a walk shortly. I might have a wander over Ally Pally this afternoon there's the Bike Show on this weekend, looking at all the new bikes that I'll never be able to afford 

Enjoy your day folks!


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I can hear bagpipes. Probably the Duke of Kent doing the opening of the Jubilee Wood Plantation. I won't bother rushing up to see him.


If he's playing the bagpipes it could be worth seeing.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Apr 2022)

Re pensions etc.

Does anyone else on here have a Government Gateway Account? 

This gives you access to a huge array of Government services.

Mrs SD & I have had one for years - we were both involved in a limited company.

Excellent service for: filing tax returns, updating your tax code information, checking NI contributions (shows contribution by year all the way back to age 16), checking State Pension forecast, S2P/SERPS contributions and hence entitlement to payment above the full State Pension and deductions made re contracting out etc.

A very useful portal.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll no doubt be short too due to going early, but like you between the two I should still be comfortable enough and don't want to lay out thousands to increase a pension that you have no guarantee you will live to see.




Exactly.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just noticed that as well as the advert at the top I am now getting an advert sliding up from the bottom of the page. Bloody annoying. Anyone else got it. I'm on the iMac so not sure if it's the same on the iPad.





Nope. Just you it seems


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Re pensions etc.
> 
> Does anyone else on here have a Government Gateway Account?
> 
> ...





I have one and I've had it for years as well. Very useful. Told me exactly what i would be getting. The exact years i hadn't contributed enough etc.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. Just you it seems


Sometimes have one top and bottom of the "page", other times it's just at the top, or bottom of the "page".


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Sometimes have one top and bottom of the "page", other times it's just at the top, or bottom of the "page".



All gone now! 

Walked round for a few bits of shopping. I actually forgot it was Saturday and thought it would be busy but was actually quiet. Half the time there's nothing I'm out of, but just like the short walk and keep things topped up.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Sometimes have one top and bottom of the "page", other times it's just at the top, or bottom of the "page".



Not good if you have an ad up your bottom


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Apr 2022)

Try this link for State Pension Q&A's from an expert:

https://www.royallondon.com/media/g...he-new-state-pension-your-questions-answered/


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2022)

The ongoing saga of the lawnmower. Mr WD having checked everything thinks it's the battery. They don't last forever and this one is at least 6 years old so a new battery it is. Phew. Cheaper than a new mower at least


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The ongoing saga of the lawnmower. Mr WD having checked everything thinks it's the battery. They don't last forever and this one is at least 6 years old so a new battery it is. Phew. Cheaper than a new mower at least



Should be a cheap fix then. 4 for £3.00 at Aldi.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The ongoing saga of the lawnmower. Mr WD having checked everything thinks it's the battery. They don't last forever and this one is at least 6 years old so a new battery it is. Phew. Cheaper than a new mower at least



Cheaper than my trike battery at £400


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2022)

We've been up a windmill this morning!
Well.....it's really a wind pump, but it looks the same. 
Horsey wind pump.
Went right to the top!

























Currently awaiting lunch at the Greyhound in Hickling.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Cheaper than my trike battery at £400


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Should be a cheap fix then. 4 for £3.00 at Aldi.





Yeah right. It's like a car battery . Can I get one of those at Aldi


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2022)

£44.00.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> We've been up a windmill this morning!
> Well.....it's really a wind pump, but it looks the same.
> Horsey wind pump.
> Went right to the top!
> ...



I think I might have been there around 45 years ago when we did a Hoseasons boating holiday with mum and dad.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> £44.00.



That’s actually not too bad I don’t think?


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Not good if you have an ad up your bottom


No, I'll give you that. But some of the ads they'd make your eyes water.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> We've been up a windmill this morning!
> Well.....it's really a wind pump, but it looks the same.
> Horsey wind pump.
> Went right to the top!
> ...


I see no horse!


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2022)

Just had a phone call from daughter, the weather is glorious for spectating, not so much for those in the race. Next checkpoint will be Beinglas, I let her know that the bloke immediately ahead of her man is in his 70’s 😁 😮


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> I see no horse!



Rocinante 🐴


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The ongoing saga of the lawnmower. Mr WD having checked everything thinks it's the battery. They don't last forever and this one is at least 6 years old so a new battery it is. Phew. Cheaper than a new mower at least


You need one of these




From...
https://www.scythecymru.co.uk/


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Rocinante 🐴


Leave "old Don" out of this.
The Dutch and their windmills...


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2022)

I walked to parkrun this morning, just to spectate as my calf is still hors de combat. As I was walking I passed a chap, mid forties or thereabouts, dressed conventionally apart from a Top Hat 🎩. We exchanged “ good mornings “ as we passed. I must admit the hat looked rather dapper, it wasn’t a tall top hat and didn’t have any embellishments such as a ribbon. I was pondering whether he was an absent minded funeral director who’d put his work hat on by mistake 🤔
Further introspection had me thinking that it would make a very dashing looking cycle helmet…


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2022)

I'm watching a replay of _La Flèche Wallonne_. After that I will go out for a shortish windy dinglespeed ride (52/19 for the easier start and finish, and 42/29 for the hilly mid-section).

This room felt very cosy when I walked in. It took me about 2 seconds to realise that I had forgotten to turn the convector heater off when I went to bed... That's a couple of pounds worth of electricity wasted!

I have _vitally important work_ to do while the cycling is on in the background - I don't like the shape of the icons on my Galaxy Tab so I want to find out how to change it. (It looks like Samsung have removed the option which would normally be there, so it might need an app to be installed to do it.) Who thought that squared-off circles was a good look!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I walked to parkrun this morning, just to spectate as my calf is still hors de combat. As I was walking I passed a chap, mid forties or thereabouts, dressed conventionally apart from a Top Hat 🎩. We exchanged “ good mornings “ as we passed. I must admit the hat looked rather dapper, it wasn’t a tall top hat and didn’t have any embellishments such as a ribbon. I was pondering whether he was an absent minded funeral director who’d put his work hat on by mistake 🤔
> Further introspection had me thinking that it would make a very dashing looking cycle helmet…



Hope for us yet. Fast walking rather than running but still impressive at 95! 



View: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-derbyshire-61155985


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2022)

Ere we go!






See you all later.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Ere we go!



Good luck with that!

Something spooky... At the exact moment that I read that, the peloton reached the foot of the very steep _Mur de Huy_ and the commentator called out... "_Here we go_"!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> You need one of these
> View attachment 641405
> 
> From...
> https://www.scythecymru.co.uk/





I will tell Mr WD


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I will tell Mr WD


You could buy him one, as surprise. 
Maybe even a matching His and Hers pair.


----------



## 12boy (23 Apr 2022)

A bit of heavy wet snow this am through 6pm tonight. Very needed precip. Will hover around 0C so it may change to rain for a while. We usually get one of these in April. The Aged Pooch does not approve, however. She did get me up twice in the night to take a whiz, though. 18C by Tuesday. On May 3rd I should be allowed to bike again as I hope to quit my powerful blood thinner. Boy, do I miss riding.
Be safe and well.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Re pensions etc.
> 
> Does anyone else on here have a Government Gateway Account?
> 
> ...



Yep, had one for many years and opened Mrs P's 2-3 years back.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just noticed that as well as the advert at the top I am now getting an advert sliding up from the bottom of the page. Bloody annoying. Anyone else got it. I'm on the iMac so not sure if it's the same on the iPad.



Not here but I make a small payment to CC annually to be ad free.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

12boy said:


> A bit of heavy wet snow this am through 6pm tonight. Very needed precip. Will hover around 0C so it may change to rain for a while. We usually get one of these in April. The Aged Pooch does not approve, however. She did get me up twice in the night to take a whiz, though. 18C by Tuesday. On May 3rd I should be allowed to bike again as I hope to quit my powerful blood thinner. Boy, do I miss riding.
> Be safe and well.


I must protest at the picture content of your post, and many before.
You get all that snow and we got very little this laat year. What are you doing with our snow?


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Good luck with that!
> 
> Something spooky... At the exact moment that I read that, the peloton reached the foot of the very steep _Mur de Huy_ and the commentator called out... "_Here we go_"!!!



I'm back, all done, took just over two hours and I got to listen to the F1 sprint race whilst I was doing it.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Apr 2022)

I've got no adverts ..........


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Apr 2022)

Noticed the posts ref Government Gateway. I have recently used mine to complete my annual tax return, no problem. However, one of my Pensioner drinking pals claims they are changing the mechanism to check your Id. He apparently had hours of “fun” negotiating the new set up.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've got no adverts ..........


Do you want any?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Noticed the posts ref Government Gateway. I have recently used mine to complete my annual tax return, no problem. However, one of my Pensioner drinking pals claims they are changing the mechanism to check your Id. He apparently had hours of “fun” negotiating the new set up.



I gave up. Having no passport or credit card seemed to make it impossible without phoning them so I didn’t bother.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2022)

A friend of ours is heavily into hedgerow weaving which involves going out to wild harvest all her weaving materials. Here's her latest creation which was on display at the start of today's walk.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Noticed the posts ref Government Gateway. I have recently used mine to complete my annual tax return, no problem. However, one of my Pensioner drinking pals claims they are changing the mechanism to check your Id. He apparently had hours of “fun” negotiating the new set up.



Yes, there either have been or are changes on the way. Last time I tried to log in via the Post Office it was very difficult. Prior to that we had to log in via Experian which was far simpler.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A friend of ours is heavily into hedgerow weaving which involves going out to wild harvest all her weaving materials. Here's her latest creation which was on display at the start of today's walk.
> View attachment 641500



Took me a while to work it out  St George and dragon?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Noticed the posts ref Government Gateway. I have recently used mine to complete my annual tax return, no problem. However, one of my Pensioner drinking pals claims they are changing the mechanism to check your Id. He apparently had hours of “fun” negotiating the new set up.



Apparently now called HMRC Online - can still use old Government Gateway logins though. 

For anyone who does not use this then this is the sort of info' it can provide ie Pension Forecast (net of Contracted Out deduction) and the Contracted Out deduction itself. My forecast is higher than the New State Pension minimum as I paid into S2P/SERPS. NB; note that the only requirement to pay NI contributions is based on the conditional "if you are working you may still need to pay.. etc". This is where confusion normally arises:


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, there either have been or are changes on the way. Last time I tried to log in via the Post Office it was very difficult. Prior to that we had to log in via Experian which was far simpler.





I logged on a couple of months ago. Didn't have any problems


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I logged on a couple of months ago. Didn't have any problems



Ditto.

Just did it a few minutes ago for a couple of screenshot for this thread.


----------



## 12boy (23 Apr 2022)

Classic...come on over and help yourself. There will be plenty for a few days and then it will all melt away.
Wow, your pension schemes seem very complicated. Mine was easy peasy which was good cause I aint too smart. I was a govt agency manager so ipso facto a little dim. Nevertheless, I had to figure it to know when I could retire and the online calculators made it easy to compare my net while working vs the annuity net. 
I like the hedgerow thing but it never occurred to me it was St George and the Dragon because it looked like the beast was on a leash. I was thinking a guy walking his pet crocodile.
Be safe and well.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Apparently now called HMRC Online - can still use old Government Gateway logins though.
> 
> For anyone who does not use this then this is the sort of info' it can provide ie Pension Forecast (net of Contracted Out deduction) and the Contracted Out deduction itself. My forecast is higher than the New State Pension minimum as I paid into S2P/SERPS. NB; note that the only requirement to pay NI contributions is based on the conditional "if you are working you may still need to pay.. etc". This is where confusion normally arises:
> 
> ...


On WiFi, low signal(O2 or piggyback network). Message(s) unread, something happening on the 31st when you'll sign into gooogle to find out what.
Iris scan to get onto the phone, which has NFC, possible tethering and/or hotspot and Bluetooth, but only if the moon is in the correct phase.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

12boy said:


> Classic...come on over and help yourself. There will be plenty for a few days and then it will all melt away.
> Wow, your pension schemes seem very complicated. Mine was easy peasy which was good cause I aint too smart. I was a govt agency manager so ipso facto a little dim. Nevertheless, I had to figure it to know when I could retire and the online calculators made it easy to compare my net while working vs the annuity net.
> I like the hedgerow thing but it never occurred to me it was St George and the Dragon because it looked like the beast was on a leash. I was thinking a guy walking his pet crocodile.
> Be safe and well.


It'd have melted by the time I got it back here. I have thought about it though.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2022)

Daughters bloke has just crossed the finish line at Tyndrum in a time of 13h:40m. It was a tad warm out there today ☀️☀️


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Daughters bloke has just crossed the finish line at Tyndrum in a time of 13h:40m. It was a tad warm out there today ☀️☀️


Anyone there with a pint for him as he cleared the finish line?


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

Possibly very important news for some, but there may be Fish & Chip shortages later this year. 
The cause, people are buying cooking oil in sufficient quantities to use in their cars as it's cheaper than diesel. 

Supermarkets are limiting sales to a bottle per transaction.


----------



## Sterlo (23 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> You could buy him one, as surprise.
> Maybe even a matching His and Hers pair.



How to finish someone off who is later in years, give them a scythe, just like the Grim Reaper


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

Sterlo said:


> How to finish someone off who is later in years, give them a scythe, just like the Grim Reaper


She might wish to "supervise" whilst its in use, not just leave him to it.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2022)

I enjoyed watching both the men's and women's editions of _La Fl_èche _Wallonne. _In case you don't know it, the races finish with 2 laps of a circuit with the _Mur de Huy_ tackled 3 times. That is a horribly steep climb, very much like some of the nasty ones round here, only I don't race up them - I just grovel up slowly!

I had been out on my 'dinglespeed' bike this afternoon and felt a bit sleepy after showering and eating. Still, lots of cycling to watch. I put the women's race on. It was really exciting, and I was enjoying the coverage whennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.... *AAARGH, I DOZED OFF AND SPILT MY COFFEE ON MY LEG!!!!! *

Fortunately, the coffee was in one of those thermos mugs with a lid on (so the spillage was more of a steady drip) _AND _the coffee had cooled off a bit so I didn't scald myself. 

Hmm, still peckish. I think I'll nip out to Aldi for a treat!


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I enjoyed watching both the men's and women's editions of _La Fl_èche _Wallonne. _In case you don't know it, the races finish with 2 laps of a circuit with the _Mur de Huy_ tackled 3 times. That is a horribly steep climb, very much like some of the nasty ones round here, only I don't race up them - I just grovel up slowly!
> 
> I had been out on my 'dinglespeed' bike this afternoon and felt a bit sleepy after showering and eating. Still, lots of cycling to watch. I put the women's race on. It was really exciting, and I was enjoying the coverage whennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.... *AAARGH, I DOZED OFF AND SPILT MY COFFEE ON MY LEG!!!!! *
> 
> ...


Aldi open gone 9:30pm down there!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Aldi open gone 9:30pm down there!



10 pm for Aldi and Lidl here, Mon-Sat.

I didn't take my reading glasses with me. I bought what I thought were fruit scones. It turns out the the brown speckles are actually caramel, which was a surprise, but they taste very nice!

I think you must be right about the mail deliveries - I got one at 7 pm today. Strange - I haven't seen any announcement about it.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> 10 pm for Aldi and Lidl here, Mon-Sat.
> 
> I didn't take my reading glasses with me. I bought what I thought were fruit scones. It turns out the the brown speckles are actually caramel, which was a surprise, but they taste very nice!
> 
> I think you must be right about the mail deliveries - I got one at 7 pm today. Strange - I haven't seen any announcement about it.


They started in an attempt to keep up with the increase in things being posted, and reduced numbers doing the delivering. Some were finishing gone 10pm, having started at 6am. Then they went to a parcels only service on a Sunday.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't take my reading glasses with me. I bought what I thought were fruit scones. It turns out the the brown speckles are actually caramel, which was a surprise, but they taste very nice!



Damn - this is why I normally avoid treats unless I have company to share them with. I ate 2 of the 4 scones, now I am going to go and warm and butter the other 2!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Some were finishing gone 10pm, having started at 6am.



That doesn't sound particularly healthy... I hope at the very least they get a decent overtime rate!


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That doesn't sound particularly healthy... I hope at the very least they get a decent overtime rate!


Not a particularly healthy time for anyone. Many just took to getting as many delivered in a day as possible.

Hopefully their work didn't go unnoticed by those higher up.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Damn - this is why I normally avoid treats unless I have company to share them with. I ate 2 of the 4 scones, now I am going to go and warm and butter the other 2!



They are no more - they are _ex _salted caramel scones! 😊


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> They are no more - they are _ex _salted caramel scones! 😊


Were they worthy of another visit to buy some more?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Were they worthy of another visit to buy some more?



I think that they are worthy of being warmed up slowly in a conventional oven. I just nuked them in the microwave which made them a bit soggy.

I might buy some next time my pal is coming over, if she fancies sharing a pack. I have no willpower with this kind of thing - if they are here, they get eaten very quickly! Nearly 1,000 calories just in the scones, and probably hundreds more in the butter...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2022)

I have a music channel on in the background on the TV. My phone is listening in and identifying the songs. I don't like the idea of phones sending audio data to Google, but I read that the identification is done on the phone itself. I was sceptical... When you think about it, how much data would it have to store to be able to identify potentially tens of thousands of songs? (It has named all the songs so far this evening, including many that I have never heard before.) I just turned off phone data and wifi and... yes, it _can _still identify the songs!

It must be doing some serious number crunching to derive some kind of compact digital fingerprint for each song and store that for comparison.

At first, I suspected that it might be transcribing lyrics and identifying them. Nope - it identified several songs before the singer uttered a word!

I'm going to see if I can find any information about this function. I find it fascinating. (More interesting than the music, actually!)


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I think that they are worthy of being warmed up slowly in a conventional oven. I just nuked them in the microwave which made them a bit soggy.
> 
> I might buy some next time my pal is coming over, if she fancies sharing a pack. I have no willpower with this kind of thing - if they are here, they get eaten very quickly! Nearly 1,000 calories just in the scones, and probably hundreds more in the butter...



You sound like me. The amount of times I’ve bought multi packs of things and determined to make them last and eaten the lot within hours!  Then you feel horrible afterwards and swear you won’t do it again…..but you do. 

I enjoyed Midsomer Murders. One of the older ones that I had either not seen or was so long ago I had forgotten.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have a music channel on in the background on the TV. My phone is listening in and identifying the songs. I don't like the idea of phones sending audio data to Google, but I read that the identification is done on the phone itself. I was sceptical... When you think about it, how much data would it have to store to be able to identify potentially tens of thousands of songs? (It has named all the songs so far this evening, including many that I have never heard before.) I just turned off phone data and wifi and... yes, it _can _still identify the songs!
> 
> It must be doing some serious number crunching to derive some kind of compact digital fingerprint for each song and store that for comparison.
> 
> ...



Maybe there’s some sort of digital signal placed on the tracks for this purpose?


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

Solomon, Hercules, Atlas, Zeus, Achilles, Mercury ?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'm going to see if I can find any information about this function. I find it fascinating. (More interesting than the music, actually!)





Mo1959 said:


> Maybe there’s some sort of digital signal placed on the tracks for this purpose?



I found a 5 year old article _*HERE*_. The phone downloads a database of 'fingerprints' for a large number of songs based on how popular they have been recently on Google Play in your country. It is updated regularly over wifi when the phone is charging. Clever stuff, but it sounds like it won't work with old obscure music. I'll play something on YouTube that is NOT popular to see what it makes of that...

Ha - I am 5 minutes into a 1970s song that never featured in any charts. It doesn't have a clue. It isn't even acknowledging that any music is playing! I am going to turn wifi back on and see if it miraculously starts working, which would make me think that it did indeed 'phone home' to Google!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2022)

It definitely did _NOT_ know the obscure oldie. 

Let's try a _HIT_ oldie...



Yes - it got that one in seconds!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2022)

Now I will probably spend an hour or so playing 60s, 70s and 80s hits suggested by YouTube, and seeing if my phone knows them! 

I'll try 10...

Video Killed The Radio Star - The Buggles? ✓
Common People - Pulp? ✓
Our House - Madness? ✓
Psycho Killer - Talking Heads (OGWT live version)? ✓
Where Do You Go To My Lovely? - Peter Sarstedt? ✓ (60s one-hit wonder - impressive!)
Downtown - Petula Clark? X (But it _was _a 1967 TV show version. I'll find the single...)
Downtown - Petula Clark (original single)? (After a long think, the phone identified the song, but thought it was a modern version by Anya Taylor-Joy!) ✓/X
California Dreamin' - The Mamas & The Papas? ✓
Leader of the Pack - The Shangri-Las? ✓
Feel Like i'm Fixing to Die Rag (live at Woodstock) - Country Joe McDonald? X (Well, it was a live protest song rather than a hit!)
Generally, impressed! I'll spend another hour or so playing some more oldies now before switching the TV on.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Now I will probably spend an hour or so playing 70s and 80s hits suggested by YouTube, and seeing if my phone knows them!



Have fun. I am off to attempt some sleep, although I can’t say I am actually feeling sleepy, but I very rarely do these days. At least I’m resting I suppose.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2022)

Morning. Another bright but cool start. Meant to be up earlier but took ages before I dozed off for a bit.

Wordle done in 4. 

I had thought about an early bimble but the mojo seems to have deserted me again so I think I’ll just walk.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Solomon, Hercules, Atlas, Zeus, Achilles, Mercury ?



Shazam


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe there’s some sort of digital signal placed on the tracks for this purpose?



Yes theres tag information on the songs, a lot of my music tracks don't have the information and the computer only identifies track 1, track 2 etc.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2022)

Good morning. Beautiful, bright and sunny. Excellent except for the friggin' wind - 20mph ENE which means going west is fun and everything else is a 'mare. Think I'll try a 20 mile hilly loop and head home. I just feel I really should have a ride of some sort this morning.

@Mo1959 what's the latest on the bruises and grazes?

Loads of allotment and other domestics which need doing so I had best crack on.


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks.


ColinJ said:


> It definitely did _NOT_ know the obscure oldie.
> 
> Let's try a _HIT_ oldie...
> 
> ...





I'm using the Strawberry music player on Linux, if I right click on a music track if gives the option to edit the tag information.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes theres tag information on the songs, a lot of my music tracks don't have the information and the computer only identifies track 1, track 2 etc.



Same here some tracks are identified but others not . It seems to depend on the playback device but not necessarily the age of the device. My car which is seven years old will only play DRM tracks yet doesn't display the track names for 2021 purchased CDs.

I think the system you're referring to is DRM or Digital Rights Management. I have a huge library of music I downloaded from the original Napster, much of it 60s, 70s and early 80s. These usually don't have DRM embedded in the track.

Some devices, much older ones, will play most of this music but modern devices will only play tracks which contain the DRM info. Very irritating but very clever.

Right I'm going for a


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2022)

Morning. Clear, bright and sunny here. Looks like a nice day for us. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Same here some tracks are identified but others not . It seems to depend on the playback device but not necessarily the age of the device. My car which is seven years old will only play DRM tracks yet doesn't display the track names for 2021 purchased CDs.
> 
> I think the system you're referring to is DRM or Digital Rights Management. I have a huge library of music I downloaded from the original Napster, much of it 60s, 70s and early 80s. These usually don't have DRM embedded in the track.
> 
> ...




Interesting article here.

https://soundcharts.com/blog/music-metadata


----------



## Paulus (24 Apr 2022)

Good morning from a sunny Amsterdam. 
We've had a busy weekend at the bulb fields at Kuckenhof,, then yesterday to watch the flower parade up at Haarlem.
Amsterdam is a manic place, quite busy, but millions of cyclists who take no prisoners if anyone is walking on the cycle paths which are at the edge of the roads. At road crossings it is perilous as you need to get across the cycle way to press the button for the equivalent pelican crossing 
Plenty of sightseeing done, eating and drinking, of course. Today is a bit more relaxed, a walk around the Vondel park, and an evening canal cruise. With more eating and drinking during the day. 
Have fun everyone


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Off to have a look around St Benet's Abbey this morning and then Sunday lunch at the Lion in Thurne.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 what's the latest on the bruises and grazes?



Getting there. I tested the knee out this morning and jogged a fair section of my 6 miles. Strangely it feels better jogging than walking. 

Another cool start here but gorgeous. Off to get freshened up now and have breakfast.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Shazam


Using the first letters only, yes.
However, No.


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2022)

The families here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Apr 2022)

Good afternoon folks, just waved goodbye to granddaughter after her sleepover. Forgot to say I saw a Swallow yesterday while watching Mrs Tenkaykev at Upton House parkrun. 😎 Glorious sunny day, need to recover from the non stop activity of childminding, including an hour or so of dancing in the garden to Bob Marley and Toots and the Maytals 😁


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good afternoon folks, just waved goodbye to granddaughter after her sleepover. Forgot to say* I saw a Swallow yesterday* while watching Mrs Tenkaykev at Upton House parkrun. 😎 Glorious sunny day, need to recover from the non stop activity of childminding, including an hour or so of dancing in the garden to Bob Marley and Toots and the Maytals 😁


One swallow does not a Summer make...


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> One swallow does not a Summer make...



…Nor Iron bars a cage…
Oh, hang on I’m mixing up my metaphors 🤔


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> …Nor Iron bars a cage…
> Oh, hang on I’m mixing up my metaphors 🤔


Only slightly & a few century's apart.


_"...nor one onion a spring garden..."_


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2022)

Chicken today. Not sure what we are having with it though


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Chicken today. Not sure what we are having with it though



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Gyx5g5L91tg
?


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2022)

Good Lord it was windy out there today. Just as I was leaving at about 8.00 a buddy messaged asking for a meet at 9.30. Yep. OK. I'll do that..........but next time don't leave me on the front for 20+ miles. 🌬🌬🌬🚴‍♂️


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes theres tag information on the songs, a lot of my music tracks don't have the information and the computer only identifies track 1, track 2 etc.





dave r said:


> I'm using the Strawberry music player on Linux, if I right click on a music track if gives the option to edit the tag information.





PaulSB said:


> Same here some tracks are identified but others not . It seems to depend on the playback device but not necessarily the age of the device. My car which is seven years old will only play DRM tracks yet doesn't display the track names for 2021 purchased CDs.


What I was talking about last night had nothing to with tags, metadata, whatever... The music was playing on the TV and the phone was listening to it from 3 metres away - it was doing it purely from the sound.



PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Beautiful, bright and sunny. Excellent except for the friggin' wind - 20mph ENE which means going west is fun and everything else is a 'mare. Think I'll try a 20 mile hilly loop and head home. I just feel I really should have a ride of some sort this morning.


Yes, this cold ENE wind is a right pain. I cut my ride short yesterday evening when I realised that the tailwind I had hoped for up the last climb was going to a swirling crosswind trying to blow me off the narrow lane.

I will go out later this afternoon but again I will keep it down to about 90 minutes because of the wind. There is a ride I want to do on my dinglespeed but that would mean climbing the Long Causeway from Burnley towards Hebden Bridge into a cross/headwind. I'll leave that route for a wind-free day.

[Liège–Bastogne–Liège coverage, but no spoilers from me...!] 

I have just watched a fantastic edition of the women's Liège–Bastogne–Liège race. While watching it I was thinking how much the standard of women's pro road cycling has improved over the past 20 years, then the commentators started talking about that subject. With extra money coming into the women's sport, more coverage of their races, and a whole generation of retired experienced female racers now managing and coaching upcoming talent, things can only get better.

The other thing I was thinking was how the shorter races ridden by the women (and shorter races sometimes ridden by men) are often more exciting than the long 6 or 7 hour grinds often suffered by the pro men's peloton and fans. I think the UCI should keep a few super-long classics and have maybe 2 or 3 long stages in a 3 week tour, but otherwise cut the races down by 50-100 km. That would also help alleviate the problem of having too much cycling to watch with the increasing coverage of women's racing.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Apr 2022)

Saw this little group, this morning, whilst waiting to join Norwich Road A1062, near Ludham, Norfolk, with Mrs @BoldonLad. Don't know if any of you are in the group? We could have caught them up (in our dreams).






and, another(?) group, while waiting to join same road, at a different junction.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> One swallow does not a Summer make...



I saw three yesterday....


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> View attachment 641602
> 
> 
> Saw this little group, this morning, whilst waiting to join Norwich Road A1062, near Ludham, Norfolk, with Mrs @BoldonLad. Don't know if any of you are in the group? We could have caught them up (in our dreams).
> ...



I saw the same group this morning near Ludham as well.
Ain't that a coincidence? 
You didn't see two smug pensioners in a silver CRV go by as well, did you?


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> I saw the same group this morning near Ludham as well.
> Ain't that a coincidence?
> You didn't see two smug pensioners in a silver CRV go by as well, did you?



So, it was you making the close pass ? 

Speaking of smug Pensioners, we were enroute so that Mrs @BoldonLad could do her weekly Church attendance. When I met her, after the service, she said “it was all old people”. I would just point out, we are 75!


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> I saw the same group this morning near Ludham as well.
> Ain't that a coincidence?
> You didn't see two smug pensioners in a silver CRV go by as well, did you?



Did you see the two pensioners trying their hardest not to embarrass the group, and keeping it slow, so as not to overtake them


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2022)

Is that rider in the middle at the back wearing a face mask? 

I couldn't ride at any decent speed with a mask on - I would feel like I was being smothered!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2022)

Another walk done. Sunny but breezy. A classic car thing based up at the Hydro Hotel. They seemed to be driving around the roads at times and I got a right whiff of rotten eggs as one group passed so someone’s clutch must have been slipping.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Did you see the two pensioners trying their hardest not to embarrass the group, and keeping it slow, so as not to overtake them



The one's panting and red faced on electric bikes?


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Is that rider in the middle at the back wearing a face mask?
> 
> I couldn't ride at any decent speed with a mask on - I would feel like I was being smothered!



Yes, I think you are right, although, it does look "high-viz", so, it may be a buff of something like that. Although sunny, there was brisk and cold wind blowing.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> The one's panting and red faced on electric bikes?



You got two out of three! 

I did promise Mrs @BoldonLad that we would switch to Electric bikes, when we were 75, (which, much to my surprise, has arrived), but, she is resisting. I have been browsing the available options. Don't want any of the heavy (25kg plus) stuff, so, currently tending toward Specialized Vado SL, or, the Ribble Ale Hybrid, Both of which are in the 15-17kg range.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another walk done. Sunny but breezy. A classic car thing based up at the Hydro Hotel. They seemed to be driving around the roads at times and I got a right whiff of rotten eggs as one group passed so someone’s clutch must have been slipping.



Are you up near Pitlochry - we stayed in the Athol Palace Hotel some years back in one of their turret suites - really nice hotel.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Are you up near Pitlochry - we stayed in the Athol Palace Hotel some years back in one of their turret suites - really nice hotel.



No Crieff….not that far away.


----------



## pawl (24 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> So, it was you making the close pass ?
> 
> Speaking of smug Pensioners, we were enroute so that Mrs @BoldonLad could do her weekly Church attendance. When I met her, after the service, she said “it was all old people”. I would just point out, we are 75!





I often say that and I’m 81 When I was waiting for my fourth covid jab there were five others waiting When I left to meet Mrs p I said it was all old people.She said your not a spring chicken,more a tough old Turkey


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2022)

When I was watching the women's L-B-L race earlier I was thinking that they all looked so young - young enough to be my daughters. Then I thought '_Get real, Col - many of them are young enough to be your granddaughter_'!

How does age creep up on one so quickly...?


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> When I was watching the women's L-B-L race earlier I was thinking that they all looked so young - young enough to be my daughters. Then I thought '_Get real, Col - many of them are young enough to be your granddaughter_'!
> 
> *How does age creep up on one so quickly...?*


It's been pedaling quicker than you.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2022)

I've been looking at Amazon customer Q&A for certain products. There are some useful questions and useful answers, but some of them... 

One rude person obviously had too much time on her/his hands... (S)He went through lots of questions simply answering '_Google_'!

Other people clearly felt that particular questions were aimed directly at them, and that it was only polite to answer... Q: "_Can the Superthrust 6's power booster be used to calibrate the ergo-widget before engaging the device's wireless telekinesis mode?_" A: "_Ooh, I don't know. It all sounds terribly complicated. I'm sure that somebody out there must know the answer!_"


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I've been looking at Amazon customer Q&A for certain products. There are some useful questions and useful answers, but some of them...
> 
> One rude person obviously had too much time on her/his hands... (S)He went through lots of questions simply answering '_Google_'!
> 
> Other people clearly felt that particular questions were aimed directly at them, and that it was only polite to answer... Q: *"Can the Superthrust 6's power booster be used to calibrate the ergo-widget before engaging the device's wireless telekinesis mode?"* A: "_Ooh, I don't know. It all sounds terribly complicated. I'm sure that somebody out there must know the answer!_"


No, it could end up bending time, in all directions.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Apr 2022)

Evening all, not done much today, failed woldle so not a great start, made 24 mince pies as I was running short, other than that not even been outside the door, come to think about it I don't think I have been outside the door since Wednesday when I went shopping.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Evening all, not done much today, failed woldle so not a great start, made 24 mince pies as I was running short, other than that not even been outside the door, come to think about it I don't think I have been outside the door since Wednesday when I went shopping.


You were running short of mince pies, I don't believe that.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> What I was talking about last night had nothing to with tags, metadata, whatever... The music was playing on the TV and the phone was listening to it from 3 metres away - it was doing it purely from the sound.



I know. You're post was simply Google's ability to identify virtually anything from a variety of different media types. It's been going for a long time.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> View attachment 641602
> 
> 
> Saw this little group, this morning, whilst waiting to join Norwich Road A1062, near Ludham, Norfolk, with Mrs @BoldonLad. Don't know if any of you are in the group? We could have caught them up (in our dreams).
> ...



Yeah, that was us on the way home..........


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Apr 2022)

Evening folks  its like november up here with a biting northerly...and the northerly theme is for at least another week 
At least my 'Swan Lake' and 'Dublin Bay' roses are doing ok with swelling buds and some leaf growth....dont ask about tomatoes... I found what looked like a 20ft fishing pole on top of my fence.....whats that for i wondered? apparently the old guy before me used it with a bird of prey kite to scare off the sea gulls, he also didnt like cats and put plastic spikes on top so they wouldnt climb over...anyhow he passed away and could be in heaven or is being buzzed by sea gulls and tormented by dumping/ scratching cats in the other place.....


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> No, it could end up bending time, in all directions.




Or it could cause a split in the space time continuem ending the universe as we know it.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Or it could cause a split in the space time continuem ending the universe as we know it.


There is that possibility as well.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2022)

I really like my Google Pixel 5 phone and I would like it to last me at least 4 or 5 years (unless some must-have new phone feature appears in that time, which I doubt will happen).

I have had a couple of phones in the past eventually start to fail at the USB socket from repeated insertion and removal of the charging cable.

Unlike my older phones, this one supports wireless charging so I thought I'd give it a go to save wear and tear on that USB socket. I have ordered a _*cheapo wireless charger*_ from Amazon and will see if that does the trick. If not, I will splash out and get a more upmarket model. If this one works well it will be a bargain - £12.99 including the high power mains 'brick'. The device will also simultaneously charge ear buds and a smart watch, not that I have those - _yet!_

I ordered it at 01:15 and it should be delivered today. We'll see. (I had intended to try out delivery to one of those Amazon lockers but I couldn't see an option to do that. I'll investigate how to do it before my next order.)

I still find ordering things from Amazon online and getting things delivered the same day incredible. Compare that with this kind of experience...



ColinJ said:


> If a teenager without well-off parents wanted a decent stereo amp (s)he might ... spend a month or two learning basic electronics, how to use a soldering iron etc. Buy copies of Practical Wireless, Practical Electronics (whatever) and select an amplifier project. Read the ads and find companies doing the printed circuit boards for the project in question and order them. Write letters to various other companies (or phone them) to ask for copies of their component catalogues. Wait for the catalogues to arrive. Fill the order forms in for the various companies, write cheques to them and send off the orders. Wait a week or two for the parts to arrive. There would always be some parts out of stock. Find alternative mail order suppliers for them, or catch the bus to the city centre and go to the local electronics supply store. (They were more expensive, so that's why you didn't get all the parts from them in the first place.) Spend a few nights soldering the components onto the PCBs. Make a case for the amp and put the various bits into that. Test the amp. Spend a week trying to work out why it wasn't working properly. Fix it. Several months after you started out, you finally had a working stereo amp!


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks , just got the Wordle but failed on the dordle, 1 out of 2, I've been out to my Good Lady twice in the night, I shall be having a nap later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks, another sunny day here, I’m planning to head out for a walk soon. Our daughter messaged to say that there’d been a big fire on the Heath on Saturday, I think it made the news. 
Anyway, onwards and upwards 
Stay safe folks ☕️☀️


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2022)

Morning. Much more cloud today. Not sure if the sun will make it through today. Seems less breezy though so nice enough. 

I enjoyed Grace last night. Little bits of the book were coming back to me as I watched it. Another one next Sunday.  I have The Split tonight. I’ve resisted the temptation to binge watch and just wait for it coming on each week. Oh, and I will have to catch up on Gentleman Jack too as I missed it last night.

I can’t decide what to do exercise wise today. I was on the feet a lot yesterday so I should really try and get out for a spin today.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2022)

Morning. Another cold start here but hopefully will warm up later. 

Some of the questions asked on Amazon are really DOH. And they are allowed out on their own and I presume they are even allowed to drive a car .

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2022)

Its a glorious spring morning in Coventry, I've just put the washing out, machine was on at half three this morning, its bright, sunny, not to cold and that wind has eased, an ideal morning for a bimble but I've had to postpone mine, my Good Lady appears to have picked up a stomach bug, she wouldn't let the carer wash and dress her this morning and is asleep on the settee, I couldn't leave her alone whilst I get some miles in whilst she's like this.


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

A bit cloudy this morning but forecast sunny later.
Off to look around the Lathams superstore in Potter Heigham this morning. Don't want or need anything but I'm sure I'll see something to buy.
Could do with finding a car wash as the CRV looks like it's just crossed the Sahara.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> A bit cloudy this morning but forecast sunny later.
> Off to look around the Lathams superstore in Potter Heigham this morning. Don't want or need anything but I'm sure I'll see something to buy.
> Could do with finding a car wash as the CRV looks like it's just crossed the Sahara.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB0aROCl530


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> You were running short of mince pies, I don't believe that.



When he is down to his last 40 he considers that he is running short


----------



## Sterlo (25 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> A bit cloudy this morning but forecast sunny later.
> Off to look around the Lathams superstore in Potter Heigham this morning. Don't want or need anything but I'm sure I'll see something to buy.
> Could do with finding a car wash as the CRV looks like it's just crossed the Sahara.



That takes me back, got our first set of "proper" stainless pans from Lathams after years of using cheap ones. Strange the things you come back with from a holiday! Only changed them a couple of years ago after nearly 30 years of use.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> A bit cloudy this morning but forecast sunny later.
> Off to look around the Lathams superstore in Potter Heigham this morning. Don't want or need anything but I'm sure I'll see something to buy.
> Could do with finding a car wash as the CRV looks like it's just crossed the Sahara.



We are going in opposite direction, towards Wroxham, especially to avoid silver Hondas


----------



## Dave7 (25 Apr 2022)

Reporting for duty....can I be excused for yesterday please, I just didn't do much at all.
Garden was frosted over at 0630 this morning.
My Bro and SiL visited yesterday and brought curry, rice, nan bread and onion bhajis. I didn't fancy it but ended up really enjoying it.
All 4 of us are LFC fans so enjoyed watching them beat Everton.


----------



## pawl (25 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Much more cloud today. Not sure if the sun will make it through today. Seems less breezy though so nice enough.
> 
> I enjoyed Grace last night. Little bits of the book were coming back to me as I watched it. Another one next Sunday.  I have The Split tonight. I’ve resisted the temptation to binge watch and just wait for it coming on each week. Oh, and I will have to catch up on Gentleman Jack too as I missed it last night.
> 
> I can’t decide what to do exercise wise today. I was on the feet a lot yesterday so I should really try and get out for a spin today.






Grace was good.Always enjoyed the books.Sort of stories that I couldn’t put the book down


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Apr 2022)

@Dirk what did you think of St Benets Abbey?, bit underwhelming I thought, strange story however, it being spared by Henry VIII only to be destroyed anyway. 

Our route today, I got by asking the cycle.travel website for a circular route. It takes us via a place called Woodbastwick. According to my Sustrans map, there is no road or cycle track, but, cycle.travel says there is. We will see, I will have the wrath of Mrs @BoldonLad to deal with, if I have it wrong!


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> @Dirk what did you think of St Benets Abbey?, bit underwhelming I thought, strange story however, it being spared by Henry VIII only to be destroyed anyway.
> 
> Our route today, I got by asking the cycle.travel website for a circular route. It takes us via a place called Woodbastwick. According to my Sustrans map, there is no road or cycle track, but, cycle.travel says there is. We will see, I will have the wrath of Mrs @BoldonLad to deal with, if I have it wrong!



It certainly has an interesting history.
Worth the visit though.


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2022)

Me dog's relaxing.







Zzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Paulus (25 Apr 2022)

Good morning from a rainy Amsterdam. 
Back home today on the 13.47 from Amsterdam Centraal.
It gets back to St.Pancras at 17.00. Not bad going. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Grace was good.Always enjoyed the books.Sort of stories that I couldn’t put the book down





I've never watched it before last night. It was excellent.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I've never watched it before last night. It was excellent.



I loved the books. I think I read most of the Grace series.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2022)

The sun is shining and I have a load of washing in the machine.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I loved the books. I think I read most of the Grace series.





I must have a look see on Amazon for them. Who is the writer


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I must have a look see on Amazon for them. Who is the writer



Peter James


----------



## Paulus (25 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I loved the books. I think I read most of the Grace series.



I'm up to date with the books. Peter James is an excellent writer .


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> I'm up to date with the books. Peter James is an excellent writer .



Certainly is. I loved them. Definitely my kind of author.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2022)

Neighbour along the road very kindly gave me a voucher for £100 for giving him my previous Garmin Fenix. Very kind of him and far too much but I have put it towards this so only costing me a fiver.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Much more cloud today. Not sure if the sun will make it through today. Seems less breezy though so nice enough.
> 
> I enjoyed Grace last night. Little bits of the book were coming back to me as I watched it. Another one next Sunday.  I have The Split tonight. I’ve resisted the temptation to binge watch and just wait for it coming on each week. *Oh, and I will have to catch up on Gentleman Jack too as I missed it last night.*
> 
> I can’t decide what to do exercise wise today. I was on the feet a lot yesterday so I should really try and get out for a spin today.


There's too much wrong with that. Granted, it's based on "decoded diaries"* which the author of modern day book has managed to "decode". But a sieve has fewer holes than it.

Her father was a miner, as was his father before him. She being born not too far from where the Brontes were.

Local council were all for buying what remained of one of her buildings and returning it to its former use. Run of course by the council. Led me to asking if they were being serious about it. The council owning and running a casino and brothel within sight, at the time, of the Town Hall. 

*The Brontes used a similar code, but theirs remains unbroken.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Neighbour along the road very kindly gave me a voucher for £100 for giving him my previous Garmin Fenix. Very kind of him and far too much but I have put it towards this so only costing me a fiver.
> 
> 
> View attachment 641773


Give and ye shall receive...
£105!! That should last a lifetime at that price.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Give and ye shall receive...
> £105!! That should last a lifetime at that price.



I wouldn't have paid full price for it at that price, but it looks quite versatile. Good for running on a cooler morning on its own, or for layering under something when it's cold.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I wouldn't have paid full price for it at that price, but it looks quite versatile. Good for running on a cooler morning on its own, or for layering under something when it's cold.


I wouldn't have paid £105 either.

No more fleeces required by you then.


----------



## pawl (25 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Certainly is. I loved them. Definitely my kind of author.





It’s some time since I last read the Grace books Will have a look on Amazon Hope I can remember which ones I have read .


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2022)

What's with that damn wind? 11 degrees here, but feels like 9 with windchill and the forecast is saying not much change until May!

I was going to nip out on my bike before my parcel is due to arrive but I think I will walk instead. 

If the parcel comes early enough maybe I will wrap up for an evening ride.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I must have a look see on Amazon for them. Who is the writer



I read the whole series, from memory, I think it. was 12 or 14 books. I read them in order, and, bought them secondhand from World of Books (excellent, free postage, and quick delivery).


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Certainly is. I loved them. Definitely my kind of author.



MrsD's read all of them.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Peter James





Thanks


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Apr 2022)

Wandered up the trailway this morning, noticed that the new Electric Vehicle charging point in the pub car park is capable of delivering 50Kw. I imagine that the massive hike in electricity prices, coupled with the overheads that the charging network companies needs to charge ( sorry about the pun ) to cover capital investment and running costs will lead to some mergers / insolvencies. 
Anyway, I ended up striding out and “ doing a Mo “, 17.25 KM 👍😎


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2022)

Good afternoon, thought I had better pop in. I got distracted this morning and have been doing "stuff" ever since. I plan to have a brew and a hot cross bun shortly. One of today's tasks was to wash the Duplo. 25 years ago we put our children's Duplo set away in the garage as "that will come in" when we have grandchildren. We we know have a granddaughter. A mouse built a nest in the box which it has been kept. Most of today has been taken up, washing and sterilising a large amount of Duplo! God knows what we'll find in the Lego box when we get that out!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2022)

A funny letter in today's Metro. One wag had spotted something that I had missed in Friday's cryptic crossword...

_Rough appearance, we hear, of one of the main law-breakers [7]_



Spoiler: The correct answer, and why



CORSAIR

For those of you unfamiliar with cryptic crossword solving, here is an explanation:

Not 'main' as in 'major', 'main' as in 'sea'.

Therefore, a law-breaker at sea; a pirate; a CORSAIR

'We hear' - if you say the answer out loud, it sounds like something else...

CORSAIR... COARSE 'AIR... rough appearance!


The correspondent's answer was...


JOHNSON! 

(It didn't fit in with the other words in the puzzle, but it would have been an amusing first attempt.)


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2022)

Sat in A & E with my Good Lady, got here about half eleven, ambulance driver driving it like he stole it on blues and twos, thats the fastest time between our house and the hospital, a lot of activity when we first arrived but for the last couple of hours we've been left alone in the cubicle, waiting for test results I think, they didn't say.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Sat in A & E with my Good Lady, got here about half eleven, ambulance driver driving it like he stole it on blues and twos, thats the fastest time between our house and the hospital, a lot of activity when we first arrived but for the last couple of hours we've been left alone in the cubicle, waiting for test results I think, they didn't say.



Oh gosh, that's not so good Dave. Hope alls ok and tests show nothing to overly worry about.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Sat in A & E with my Good Lady, got here about half eleven, ambulance driver driving it like he stole it on blues and twos, thats the fastest time between our house and the hospital, a lot of activity when we first arrived but for the last couple of hours we've been left alone in the cubicle, waiting for test results I think, they didn't say.





I hope Mrs Dave is ok.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2022)

The saga of the lawnmower is over. It was the battery. Although the charger said it was fully charged, it wasn't. New battery and it started straight away. Hoorah


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh gosh, that's not so good Dave. Hope alls ok and tests show nothing to overly worry about.





welsh dragon said:


> I hope Mrs Dave is ok.



Thank you, good work by the ambulance crew and the doctors and nurses and the outcome should be good.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Sat in A & E with my Good Lady, got here about half eleven, ambulance driver driving it like he stole it on blues and twos, thats the fastest time between our house and the hospital, a lot of activity when we first arrived but for the last couple of hours we've been left alone in the cubicle, waiting for test results I think, they didn't say.



GWS, Mrs R!



ColinJ said:


> If the parcel comes early enough maybe I will wrap up for an evening ride.


The parcel has come. The charger looks pretty decent. Time for a test...

Well, the phone's leather case doesn't seem to cause any problems with the wireless charging. The phone only needs 14% to top up and it is estimating 28 mins, so round about 3.5 hours for a full charge. I'm happy with that - I rarely need to top up more than 50%. I didn't need to fiddle about to find the right position for the phone - it was detected immediately and charging commenced.

Future proofing having charging areas for a smartwatch and earbuds too - great. As long as this thing turns out to be reliable it is a fantastic deal.


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> GWS, Mrs R!



Thank you


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> As long as this thing turns out to be reliable it is a fantastic deal.



I was just reading the reviews... Someone was complaining that they bought the charger for £25 but 2 days later the price dropped to what I paid - £12.99. Ouch! 

Charging completed a few minutes quicker than forecast. 

I think I will let the phone charge get down to 50% before charging it next time and see how long that takes. I also want to check that the phone and charger don't overheat. (They are supposed to communicate to prevent that happening.)


----------



## numbnuts (25 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Thank you, good work by the ambulance crew and the doctors and nurses and the outcome should be good.



Great News Dave


----------



## pawl (25 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I read the whole series, from memory, I think it. was 12 or 14 books. I read them in order, and, bought them secondhand from World of Books (excellent, free postage, and quick delivery).



Might give them a try


----------



## pawl (25 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Sat in A & E with my Good Lady, got here about half eleven, ambulance driver driving it like he stole it on blues and twos, thats the fastest time between our house and the hospital, a lot of activity when we first arrived but for the last couple of hours we've been left alone in the cubicle, waiting for test results I think, they didn't say.



Hope your good lady is OK Just caught up on the latest posts. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The saga of the lawnmower is over. It was the battery. Although the charger said it was fully charged, it wasn't. New battery and it started straight away. Hoorah


Did you help remove the old battery and put the new one in?


----------



## pawl (25 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I read the whole series, from memory, I think it. was 12 or 14 books. I read them in order, and, bought them secondhand from World of Books (excellent, free postage, and quick delivery).





Just had a look on World Of Books Not sure which ones I’ve read previously.Think I’ll pop into Waterstones and browse through the current ones see which ring any bells


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Sat in A & E with my Good Lady, got here about half eleven, ambulance driver driving it like he stole it on blues and twos, thats the fastest time between our house and the hospital, a lot of activity when we first arrived but for the last couple of hours we've been left alone in the cubicle, waiting for test results I think, they didn't say.


Hope that by now you know what it was that put her there, and both of you are now home.

The sudden, and frantic attention, when you arrive followed by the waiting afterwards, often with no information to be given, only helps to make any A&E visit worse. You're left wondering, and sometimes fearing the worst.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Just had a look on World Of Books Not sure which ones I’ve read previously.Think I’ll pop into Waterstones and browse through the current ones see which ring any bells



There is a list, in order, with brief description here, I have read unto book 15, so, it looks as if there are a couple of new ones for me.


----------



## pawl (25 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> There is a list, in order, with brief description here, I have read unto book 15, so, it looks as if there are a couple of new ones for me.



Thanks


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2022)

@dave r I've only just caught up. I hope everything is OK. The NHS is bloody wonderful when we need them. Mrs D will be or has been in good hands. Good luck.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Apr 2022)

Well I'm 67 years old. Tonight is the first time I've heard any music by The Grateful Dead. Can you believe that? Watching a documentary on Netflix about Bob Weir. WOW! They were good! 👌


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you help remove the old battery and put the new one in?





Don't be silly.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't be silly.


Well, he can claim all credit for getting it going again, with no help from you.

Any more thought given to the His & Hers scythes?


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Well, he can claim all credit for getting it going again, with no help from you.
> 
> Any more thought given to the His & Hers scythes?



In our house, it doesn't work like that... my wife can always take credit for anything which works, I can always be blamed for anything that doesn't. Perfectly simple to understand and consistent, as rules should be


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Well, he can claim all credit for getting it going again, with no help from you.
> 
> Any more thought given to the His & Hers scythes?





He is welcome to take the credit


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2022)

I was looking at wireless earbuds, thinking that I might buy some after my next pension payment comes along. I watched/read a few reviews and decided on some earbuds that I liked the look of. Then I noticed that one reviewer had a 25% off code if I bought it through his link, Fair enough, _Buy It Now!_ 

I went to order it and Amazon offered me a £7 off coupon if I used the local delivery locker. Super - I had planned to do that anyway. The locker has now been set to be my primary delivery destination. 

I went to apply the 25% off code - rejected. 

I tried to apply the £7 off code - rejected! 

Hmmph... Oh well, I wanted the earbuds anyway - my phone doesn't have a headphone socket so I want these for when I am travelling. BUY!

And then I ended up back on the product page and noticed a £10 off promotion! 

YIKES... I rushed back to my orders and managed to cancel the order before they took any money off me. I then redid the order and got my £10 off. 

You wait - I will probably either end up paying twice for one set of earbuds, or get two sets of earbuds but only pay once, and then have to send the second set back!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Sat in A & E with my Good Lady, got here about half eleven, ambulance driver driving it like he stole it on blues and twos, thats the fastest time between our house and the hospital, a lot of activity when we first arrived but for the last couple of hours we've been left alone in the cubicle, waiting for test results I think, they didn't say.



Dave.... I have hardly looked at CC for 2 days so missed this. I do hope all is well.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2022)

Well Good Morning. The forecast is boring but the skies are clearing so perhaps we will get sun instead of the grey which is forecast. Had an excellent "doing" day yesterday and got loads of minor domestics sorted along with the Duplo. 

I've had a really shite night's sleep or lack of it!  So I'll head off for a doze, I hope, shortly. #3 son is dropping granddaughter here today instead of me collecting. I'll set an alarm in the hope I might actually sleep?

Mrs P has suggested we go to IKEA today as #2 son needs a new bedside cabinet which we are buying him. So IKEA, granddaughter, M6, bad sleep - anyone think of worst prospects for the day ahead? 

Last night my boys played PNE at Deepdale. This is nine miles from my house, I usually go but after three months of awful results I couldn't muster the enthusiasm, even #2 son said no. Access around Deepdale - this is Preston - is awful and it can take an hour to get home. Stayed home and we won 4-1. 

@dave r how are things going?

Doze time


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well Good Morning. The forecast is boring but the skies are clearing so perhaps we will get sun instead of the grey which is forecast. Had an excellent "doing" day yesterday and got loads of minor domestics sorted along with the Duplo.
> 
> I've had a really shite night's sleep or lack of it!  So I'll head off for a doze, I hope, shortly. #3 son is dropping granddaughter here today instead of me collecting. I'll set an alarm in the hope I might actually sleep?
> 
> ...



Ikea is bad enough when you are wide awake...... I don't envy you.
Having said that we will need a book case soon. I am hoping the book shelf fairy comes up with another option


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2022)

Morning all .
Last night we watched a tv compilation of live clips of C&W live acts from 70s, early 80s. We are not really C&W fans but these were eg Jonny Cash, John Denver, Willy Nelson etc......it was very enjoyable.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2022)

Morning. Only 2 deg here at the moment so a tad cold. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2022)

Good morning people, strange start to the day having the place to myself, I left the hospital just after eight last night, phoned our lad and had him to drop me off home, he's not far from the hospital, otherwise it would have taken an hour on the bus. They think my Good Lady has an ulcer thats bleeding, they're planning to investigate it today, I'll phone later and check she's OK.


----------



## Paulus (26 Apr 2022)

Morning all, 
A lovely sunny start to the day but a tad cool.
A domestics day, the washing machine will be called into action from the long weekends trip.
Sainsbury's are delivering this morning as the fridge is looking very bare.
Then there is all the usual stuff to do. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## pawl (26 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, strange start to the day having the place to myself, I left the hospital just after eight last night, phoned our lad and had him to drop me off home, he's not far from the hospital, otherwise it would have taken an hour on the bus. They think my Good Lady has an ulcer thats bleeding, they're planning to investigate it today, I'll phone later and check she's OK.





Hope your good lady is OK. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, strange start to the day having the place to myself, I left the hospital just after eight last night, phoned our lad and had him to drop me off home, he's not far from the hospital, otherwise it would have taken an hour on the bus. They think my Good Lady has an ulcer thats bleeding, they're planning to investigate it today, I'll phone later and check she's OK.



Best wishes Dave


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Hope your good lady is OK. My thoughts are with you.



Thank you


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Best wishes Dave



Thank you


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2022)

Latest crime figures for my postcode are as follows. February. 1 crime commited. Anti social behaviour.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2022)

Morning. Not long back a 29 mile spin. Think that might be the longest this year and felt hard work. Gosh, the roads are so busy in the mornings now. Seems much worse than a few years ago.


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Last full day in Norfolk before we move on to Bedfordshire tomorrow.
Going to look at St Olaves priory this morning. This involves a return ferry trip for the car. Should be fun.
@dave r hope your missus is OK.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Latest crime figures for my postcode are as follows. February. 1 crime commited. Anti social behaviour.



We currently have a small group of youngsters causing mayhem and nothing seems to be able to get done about it as they are under age. Vandalism, breaking windows, damaging cars, etc.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Latest crime figures for my postcode are as follows. February. 1 crime commited. Anti social behaviour.



But you got away with it ???


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> But you got away with it ???



I think I remember reading about it in the Welsh Gazette..........a retired couple arguing about a lawn mower or something?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2022)

Was at Aldi for 0800. Only 3 cars there before me, quite weird. 
I don't panic buy but picked up a bottle of cooking oil .


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Was at Aldi for 0800. Only 3 cars there before me, quite weird.
> I don't panic buy but picked up a bottle of cooking oil .



I'm running low on milk so will need to wander round soon. Getting cold sitting here anyway as there's no sun coming in today so far so a brisk walk round to the supermarket will warm me up.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2022)

I have been the victim of identity theft..........even worse I'm now a plastic scouser.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Latest crime figures for my postcode are as follows. February. 1 crime commited. Anti social behaviour.









Still no one nicked a bike


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Was at Aldi for 0800. Only 3 cars there before me, quite weird.
> I don't panic buy but picked up a bottle of cooking oil .



What about the pasta...........


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Last full day in Norfolk before we move on to Bedfordshire tomorrow.
> Going to look at St Olaves priory this morning. This involves a return ferry trip for the car. Should be fun.
> @dave r hope your missus is OK.




Spoken to the hospital this morning and she's OK, they're doing an investigation today.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> What about the pasta...........



Lettuce. Tried buying a lettuce recently? Cannot be found anywhere.


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Lettuce. Tried buying a lettuce recently? Cannot be found anywhere.



Something else to add to the list, fortunately its not something I'm keen on or eat regularly.


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2022)

Looks like lettuce fritters with a sunflower oil jus will be off the menu.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Something else to add to the list, fortunately its not something I'm keen on or eat regularly.



Not keen either. I can cope with a leaf on a sandwich but that's about it. Be as well eating grass.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I have been the victim of identity theft..........even worse I'm now a plastic scouser.



There are worse things than being a 'plasi scouse'


----------



## Dave7 (26 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> What about the pasta...........



Oops!....never thought of that


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Apr 2022)

Still getting no notifications of replies on this thread.

Have to go to Forums > Watched Threads

Grrrrrr!


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Still getting no notifications of replies on this thread.
> 
> Have to go to Forums > Watched Threads
> 
> Grrrrrr!



I don't get any notifications either


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> But you got away with it ???



What can I say. I'm innocent I tell ya.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I remember reading about it in the Welsh Gazette..........a retired couple arguing about a lawn mower or something?


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, strange start to the day having the place to myself, I left the hospital just after eight last night, phoned our lad and had him to drop me off home, he's not far from the hospital, otherwise it would have taken an hour on the bus. They think my Good Lady has an ulcer thats bleeding, they're planning to investigate it today, I'll phone later and check she's OK.


Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Latest crime figures for my postcode are as follows. February. 1 crime commited. Anti social behaviour.


----------



## pawl (26 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Latest crime figures for my postcode are as follows. February. 1 crime commited. Anti social behaviour.



Better keep your head down.Only one crime committed Old Bill may want to get there arrest rates up.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Spoken to the hospital this morning and she's OK, they're doing an investigation today.


Fingers crossed! 


PaulSB said:


> Lettuce. Tried buying a lettuce recently? Cannot be found anywhere.





dave r said:


> Something else to add to the list, fortunately its not something I'm keen on or eat regularly.





Mo1959 said:


> Not keen either. I can cope with a leaf on a sandwich but that's about it. Be as well eating grass.


Try the mixed bags of spinach, rocket & watercress from Aldi or Lidl. They have a lot of flavour and are packed with goodness. I eat about 3 bags a week.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I don't get any notifications either



That's 'cos you haven't got a telly.......


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was looking at wireless earbuds, thinking that I might buy some after my next pension payment comes along. I watched/read a few reviews and decided on some earbuds that I liked the look of. Then I noticed that one reviewer had a 25% off code if I bought it through his link, Fair enough, _Buy It Now!_
> 
> I went to order it and Amazon offered me a £7 off coupon if I used the local delivery locker. Super - I had planned to do that anyway. The locker has now been set to be my primary delivery destination.
> 
> ...



I had the £7 offer rejected, I went back and selected the local locker as my delivery point before heading to the checkout and it knocked the seven quid off👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> Going to look at St Olaves priory this morning.



With a name like that he should be the Patron Saint of Bakers.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2022)

Well I'm in IKEA. I've paid for stuff but Mrs P and small person have disappeared! I have to say lunch was very good. Shrimp salad, salmon salad, 2 x Pepsi Max, 2 x Latte, 1 x child's menu. £9.70 and it was worth eating.

We came for one thing. We are leaving with eleven and spent 59% more than the one thing we needed cost!!! Brilliant business model. Suck 'em in. Hold upside down by ankles. Shake till pockets are empty. 🤣🤣


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I had the £7 offer rejected, I went back and selected the local locker as my delivery point before heading to the checkout and it knocked the seven quid off👍


I will try again next time, but they might then turn me down on the grounds that I am now already using the locker so I don't need bribing to start doing that!


----------



## rustybolts (26 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Thank you, good work by the ambulance crew and the doctors and nurses and the outcome should be good.



Glad to hear that Dave


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well I'm in IKEA. I've paid for stuff but Mrs P and small person have disappeared! I have to say lunch was very good. Shrimp salad, salmon salad, 2 x Pepsi Max, 2 x Latte, 1 x child's menu. £9.70 and it was worth eating.
> 
> We came for one thing. We are leaving with eleven and spent 59% more than the one thing we needed cost!!! Brilliant business model. Suck 'em in. Hold upside down by ankles. Shake till pockets are empty. 🤣🤣



I went over to a favourite garden centre dinner time, Hilltop, on the outskirts of the city, their plants are good, robust, and they've got a good cafe, I only went over for a spot of lunch but I came back with a little rock rose, something I planted last summer had never thrived and didn't come back after the winter, I saw the rock rose and thought that will go in the gap just nicely.


----------



## 12boy (26 Apr 2022)

Best for Mrs D, dave r. H pylori and steroids are common causes, at least over here. Fairly easy to resolve.
Went to the Chiro yesterday as shovelling wet snow the other day was ill advised. The treatment takes 3 minutes but the nattering about health, bicycles and other BS took an hour. He is an avid cyclist and runner and I enjoy our chin wags.
I will have to see what the liberry has in Peter James. An author a bit off the beaten path named Dan Jenkins wrote a couple of books I've enjoyed...the Journeyer, about Marco Polo and Aztec about pre Spanish Aztecs. Both are a little raunchy but I am ok with that. They are hefty books that will take a while to wade through.
Be safe and well


----------



## shep (26 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I don't get any notifications either



You don't seem to have a lot of anything?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 641884





Wow 5 crimes in the whole of Powys which is the largest county in wales


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2022)

12boy said:


> Best for Mrs D, dave r. H pylori and steroids are common causes, at least over here. Fairly easy to resolve.


A friend of mine broke a finger and then took too much Ibuprofen for a couple of weeks. That caused an ulcer which perforated just after he got home from the airport, having flown back from an Alpine skiing trip. He would have been in _serious _difficulty if it had happened while still in the air!


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow 5 crimes in the whole of Powys which is the largest county in wales


No, just within a mile of that postcode.


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2022)

From my facebook page this afternoon.

A bloke returns home looking extremely annoyed, his wife says "Is everything alright darling?" "No," says her husband, "I've just met the postman and he reckons he has slept with every woman in this street, apart from one!" "Oh I bet it's that snooty cow at number 46." Replies his wife!


This one contains bad language.

Talking Parrot

A woman goes into a pet shop looking for a parrot. The assistant shows her a beautiful African Grey parrot. What about this one, Madam? A beautiful bird, I'm sure you will agree and it's a steal at only £20”. “Why is it that cheap?” The Women asks. “well,” replies the assistant, “it used to live in a brothel, and as a result its language is a bit fruity”. “Oh I don't mind that,” said the Women, making her mind up, “I'm broad minded and it will be a laugh having a profane parrot”. So saying, she buys the parrot and takes him home. Once safely in his new home, the parrot looks around and squawks at the Woman, “fark me, a new brothel and a new madam”. “I'm not a Madam and this is not a brothel”. Says the Women indignantly. A little while later the Women's two teenage daughters arrive home. “A new brothel, a new Madam, and now new prostitutes”. Says the parrot when he sees the daughters. “Mum tell your parrot to shut up, we are not prostitutes”, Complained the girls, but they see the funny side have a laugh at their new pet. A short later, the Women's Husband comes home. “Well fark me, a new brothel, a new madam, new whores, but the same old clients. How are ya doing, Dave?!!”


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> From my facebook page this afternoon.
> 
> A bloke returns home looking extremely annoyed, his wife says "Is everything alright darling?" "No," says her husband, "I've just met the postman and he reckons he has slept with every woman in this street, apart from one!" "Oh I bet it's that snooty cow at number 46." Replies his wife!
> 
> ...



I think I'd have changed the husband's name to John before posting the parrot joke!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2022)

Ooh, the Amazon locker is calling me. I'll get my barcode ready...


----------



## numbnuts (26 Apr 2022)

shep said:


> You don't seem to have a lot of anything?






 I was born unlucky
I could tell you about my life
And keep you amused I'm sure
About all the times I've cried
And how I don't want to be sad anymore
And how I wish I was in love.............


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 641941
> I was born unlucky
> I could tell you about my life
> And keep you amused I'm sure
> ...


.
You have us lot!

And your mince pie supply chain


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 641941
> I was born unlucky
> I could tell you about my life
> And keep you amused I'm sure
> ...



Shall I tell you about my life
They say I'm a man of the world
I've flown across every tide
And I've seen lots of pretty girls
I guess I've got everything I need
I wouldn't ask for more


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (26 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 641941
> I was born unlucky
> I could tell you about my life
> And keep you amused I'm sure
> ...



A brilliant but sad song.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> .
> You have us lot!
> 
> And your mince pie supply chain



Is that a good thing??? 

I watched an old Dalziel and Pascoe on the Drama channel. Quite enjoyed it. A young Nicola Walker had a role in it.


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2022)

Lol!


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that a good thing???
> 
> I watched an old Dalziel and Pascoe on the Drama channel. Quite enjoyed it. A young Nicola Walker had a role in it.


The mince pie supply?
Can't hurt can they?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2022)

Well, I went and got my parcel from the Amazon locker at the station. The access barcode somehow disappeared from my phone so I ended up typing a number in instead. Not a big hassle...

I'll do this in future, not only because it slightly reduces the number of deliveries needing to be made by Amazon white van person, but also because it gets me out of the house, and means that I don't have to wait in for parcels to arrive.

*REVIEW TIME!*

I like my new *wireless earbuds*. They fit my ears pretty well with the default silicone tips and 'hooks', never feeling like they might fall out. I might try one size smaller fittings for increased comfort though.

The sound performance is definitely skewed towards the popular end of the spectrum - heavy bass and bright treble, but the bass was not _horribly _boomy and the treble only a _little _sibilant. I could have the sound louder than I wanted it without obvious distortion. I'll have a look for an EQ app to use to flatten the frequency response to my taste. Acceptability depended really on the source material. I listened to some big men talking and their voices were a bit bassy, and some high-pitched sounds were slightly too bright. Some music sounded really good.

The bluetooth range was very impressive. I left the phone on the sofa downstairs and wandered out into the kitchen, then upstairs to the first floor bedroom and bathroom and the sound didn't glitch at all.

I probably won't use the earbuds for phonecalls so I haven't tested them for that.

The thing that I think I won't be able to do is listen to my TV through them. I'm fairly sure that Samsung nobbled the bluetooth output to only work with their own headphones. Damn annoying if true, but I have a pair of wired headphones permanently connected to the TV anyway so I can carry on using them.

The earbuds come in a tiny wireless charger case and I immediately tested that on my new wireless charger. No problem with that whatsoever.

Oh yes, wireless charging... I let my phone run down to 50% charge and am now timing the wireless recharging. I just took a look - it seems to be doing about 1%/minute which is very impressive!

I can charge the phone, earbuds and a smartwatch simultaneously, but if I did that the charging power to each might be reduced. It doesn't really bother me if it _IS_.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I went and got my parcel from the Amazon locker at the station. The access barcode somehow disappeared from my phone so I ended up typing a number in instead. Not a big hassle...
> 
> I'll do this in future, not only because it slightly reduces the number of deliveries needing to be made by Amazon white van person, but also because it gets me out of the house, and means that I don't have to wait in for parcels to arrive.
> 
> ...


Can you wash your hair whilst you have them in your ears, with no adverse effects?

Did you get two sets for the price of one, or were you charged twice for one pair?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can you wash your hair whilst you have them in your ears, with no adverse effects?


They are rated at IPX5, which translates to "_Can resist a sustained, low-pressure water jet spray_", as opposed to IPX6, "_Can resist high-pressure, heavy sprays of water_". I would say that a shower would be more like the latter? I certainly wouldn't risk it. Who showers with earbuds in anyway? (In the morning, 4 or 5 fellow retirees will probably post that _THEY _do! )

Will they survive sweating? Probably!



classic33 said:


> Did you get two sets for the price of one, or were you charged twice for one pair?


I only got one set. I should probably check my bank account. Hang on - I'll be back...


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2022)

Ha ha, no - Amazon did _NOT_ double-charge me. Ooh, and I have got a rise of £1.04 a month on my tiny private pension!

It feels very odd spending money but still seeing the amount in my account gradually going up. I spent years trying to avoid spending money and watching my savings dwindling away towards my pension.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2022)

Good morning good folks.
A lovely sun rise out there (que Classic).
I know I have said before that our local pub does a cabaret lunch/afternoon twice a month. Starts at 1200. 2 course lunch, 2 x 45 minutes cabaret, bingo....all for the princely sum of £5.75. We have missed most of them due to health issues but went last time and are determined to go today. Fortunately most customers are old farts so there is plenty of space fore strollers/wheelchairs etc.


----------



## Paulus (27 Apr 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
I haven't looked outside yet, but it should be a nice day today. 

Wordle in 3 

More of the same today. Dog walking with a stop at the cafè, gardening and bike riding. 
What's not to like.
Last night's TV was rubbish on all sides, so caught up with the final episode of Bodies, and episode 3 of the thief and the canoe. 
Probably more catching up tonight also.

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2022)

Good day fellow idlers. Greetings from beautiful bright, sunny and still Lancashire. Slept well last night but a bit sluggish after last night's chain gang. I haven't been for at least two years and was happy to hold the pace quite easily, even got told off for surging - dropping in is difficult. The group split when a driver overtook us approaching green lights, he badly underestimated our speed, 25+, and it became a stand off as he tried to turn left at the lights!!!  We had to slow. That left five off the back. I buried myself over a ¾ mile to haul in the leading group, got to perhaps 80 metres, no help, faded and the four I towed sailed by without a glance. I was toast.  and dropped 🤐🤬

Ended up with a respectable 19.6 over 24 miles, the group did 20.4 over 25 miles. I took a shortcut as I was a bit peeved at doing all the work and being left when I was toasted.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I went and got my parcel from the Amazon locker at the station. The access barcode somehow disappeared from my phone so I ended up typing a number in instead. Not a big hassle...
> 
> I'll do this in future, not only because it slightly reduces the number of deliveries needing to be made by Amazon white van person, but also because it gets me out of the house, and means that I don't have to wait in for parcels to arrive.
> 
> ...



Unless I missed it, you didn’t mention the make/model of the earbuds?

I bought Anker earbuds, I also have one of their Bluetooth speakers. Not as good as my Sonos Roam, but a fraction of the price, and perfectly acceptable IMHO.


----------



## Chief Broom (27 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  its still parky up here, noticed some tomato plants for sale at the local corner shop...they were half dead!
Got given one of those mini plastic green house things so i cut it in half and going to park it on my compost heap and hope the generated heat will help any seedlings. Congrats to Mo on her 29 miler  i shall have a spin today after ive done my morning seaweed gathering  Saw a swallow yesterday


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2022)

Coooeee. A tad chilly here, But its bright so that's a plus. 

Stays safe peeps


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks, my Good lady was a lot more like her normal self last night. Cold and cloudy this morning, yoga later.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> I haven't looked outside yet, but it should be a nice day today.
> 
> Wordle in 3



I got wordle in 4. MrsD also got it but strangely her word was different to mine by one letter ie the last letter was different


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2022)

Successfully did the Wordle in 4, just got the Dordle, got the second word on my last go, quordle later.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2022)

@Mo1959 don't know if you are into curry but if so have you tried the Coop ones ?


----------



## Paulus (27 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 don't know if you are into curry but if so have you tried the *Coop* ones ?



Is that the chicken curry?


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 don't know if you are into curry but if so have you tried the Coop ones ?



I think I've tried the Chicken curry but maybe a bit bland. They do Sweet and Sour too which isn't bad. Oh, and I think I tried the Jalfrezi which was spicier. 

Morning, nearly 7 miles walk done. Still a tad nippy though. Not sure if it will warm up a bit later if the sun manages to break through.


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Bit overcast this morning but at least it's not raining.
Hitching up in a couple of hours and driving the 100 miles to Ravensden, Bedford.
Will be meeting up with a cousin of mine tomorrow for a meal.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2022)

Paulus said:


> Is that the chicken curry?



Took me a moment but I got there


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2022)

Another Parrot joke from my Facebook page this morning, the oldies are the best. 


The lady who bought the parrot was getting increasingly annoyed by its bad behaviour and foul language, so completely exasperated, she grabbed the parrot, took it into the kitchen and put it in the freezer.
After the squawking and bad language had stopped, she went back into the kitchen, opened the freezer and grabbed the parrot. "Well I hope that you have learned your lesson now, no more foul language!" The parrot was obviously very cold, but managed to say "What d d did the ch ch chicken do wrong?"


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I've tried the Chicken curry but maybe a bit bland. They do Sweet and Sour too which isn't bad. Oh, and I think I tried the Jalfrezi which was spicier.
> 
> Morning, nearly 7 miles walk done. Still a tad nippy though. Not sure if it will warm up a bit later if the sun manages to break through.





I'm not keen on sweet and sour stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm not keen on sweet and sour stuff.



Nor was I but I have got into it recently. Supermarket ones are imo a bit naf, basically chicken with a sauce poured on.


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2022)

@Dave7 enjoy your pole dancing 'n chips at lunchtime.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Apr 2022)

Legs are really stiff this morning

only possible reason is having 1 year old grandson here all morning yesterday - must have been bending down and getting up and down a lot all morning!

bloomin' kids!!!

just getting ready for a ride - trying to decide on a route - maybe normal one but backwards

(for the pedants - the route backwards - not riding backwards - freewheel won't allow that)


----------



## rustybolts (27 Apr 2022)

wordle in 3 quordle in 9 and just done 8 miles walk looking forward to" better call Saul" new episode on Netflix this evening , supposed to paint doors but dont feel like it . tomorrow is another day


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning good folks.
> A lovely sun rise out there *(que Classic)*.
> I know I have said before that our local pub does a cabaret lunch/afternoon twice a month. Starts at 1200. 2 course lunch, 2 x 45 minutes cabaret, bingo....all for the princely sum of £5.75. We have missed most of them due to health issues but went last time and are determined to go today. Fortunately most customers are old farts so there is plenty of space for strollers/wheelchairs etc.


That's inciting violence, that is! Non of yer pub tactics here.
I'm innocent, this time. 

And you've spelt cue wrong.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Unless I missed it, you didn’t mention the make/model of the earbuds?


I didn't explicitly mention the make/model but I did post a link to the Amazon page. I bought the EarFun® Free Pro 2, Ace version. I had seen them referred to as the 'Air' version but reckon that Apple pressured them to change it. 

The frequency response definitely needs flattening with an EQ app but once that is done I think the sound quality will be very good. That will be one of my tasks for today.

I will report back later on that.



rustybolts said:


> looking forward to" better call Saul" new episode on Netflix this evening


I watched episode 2 last night so I am one behind. I loved series 1-5 and am really enjoying this final series too.

Incoming... Ah, a meal invite in Hebden Bridge. I can call in on my bike ride today but will have to keep the intensity down so I don't arrive as a sweaty lump! The chilly wind will help with that: 11 degrees (feels like 10) on the way out, 9 degrees (feels like 6) for the return leg!


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, my Good lady was a lot more like her normal self last night. Cold and cloudy this morning, yoga later.


Good to hear.
And how are you doing?


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Good to hear.
> And how are you doing?




I'm OK thank you, coping.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Legs are really stiff this morning
> 
> only possible reason is having 1 year old grandson here all morning yesterday - must have been bending down and getting up and down a lot all morning!
> 
> ...


It will. 
You just have to swap the drivetrain to the left-hand side. That or use a fixed wheel.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm OK thank you, coping.


The yoga go okay?


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> The yoga go okay?



Yes, more stretching than poses and plenty of core work, though I did fail on the shoulder stand, my back wouldn't have it this time and I sat it out, its been another good workout, but Peters classes are usually a good workout.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, more stretching than poses and plenty of core work, though I did fail on the shoulder stand, my back wouldn't have it this time and I sat it out, its been another good workout, but Peters classes are usually a good workout.


You ever take it home with you, trying to get the moves right. 
When you're not working your way to the bottom of the laundry basket.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Unless I missed it, you didn’t mention the make/model of the earbuds?
> 
> I bought Anker earbuds, I also have one of their Bluetooth speakers. Not as good as my Sonos Roam, but a fraction of the price, and perfectly acceptable IMHO.



I have a pair of Anker “ Soundcore “ earbuds. They’re very good, there’s an dedicated hearing test facility in the Soundcore app that iterates through a range of frequencies and produces a sonogram of your hearing.


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> You ever take it home with you, trying to get the moves right.
> When you're not working your way to the bottom of the laundry basket.



I used to, but haven't for a while.


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2022)

The Eagle has landed.











Off to the local for lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2022)

Enjoyed our cabaret and meal.
We paid one pound for raffle tickets and won 20 quid


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Enjoyed our cabaret and meal.
> We paid one pound for raffle tickets and won 20 quid


They appear to be the wrong size and colour for £5 notes. You sure they're genuine?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> They appear to be the wrong size and colour for £5 notes. You sure they're genuine?



They say they are genuine.......but only of value if spent in Russia.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed.
> 
> View attachment 642051
> 
> ...



Easy landing in an empty field!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> They say they are genuine.......but only of value if spent in Russia.



Careful or you'll get sanctioned.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I have a pair of Anker “ Soundcore “ earbuds. They’re very good, there’s an dedicated hearing test facility in the Soundcore app that iterates through a range of frequencies and produces a sonogram of your hearing.



Yes, I am very pleased with my Anker earbuds. They are the only earbuds I have owned, so, nothing to compare them with.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> They say they are genuine.......but only of value if spent in Russia.


Roubles


----------



## numbnuts (27 Apr 2022)

I think I need a new monitor this thing appeared in my toolbar today and it seems to be getting bigger, according to the internet it is a pixel bleed and can't be fixed and will get worse more expense.......


----------



## 12boy (27 Apr 2022)

Nobody knows the roubles I've seen.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2022)

Okay Question Time
How can you get fish n'chips suitable for vegans?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I have a pair of Anker “ Soundcore “ earbuds. They’re very good, there’s an dedicated hearing test facility in the Soundcore app that iterates through a range of frequencies and produces a sonogram of your hearing.


There seem to be multiple models in that product line, ranging from half what I paid to several times what I paid, so one of us got a bargain but I'm not sure which one! Which model have you got?

I have been playing about with the *'Equalizer Buddy*' app to smooth out the sound of my earbuds. Early results are very good, though it is quite a complex app so it will take me some time to get the best results. It does confirm what I suspected though - that I can't really hear anything above 10 kHz now.

I cycled over to Hebden Bridge where it turned out that there was a price to pay for the meal that I was being offered... My pal and I had started to make 2 raised beds for her allotment just as Covid-19 hit us and we went into lockdown, so they never got finished. She completed the first one herself between lockdowns last year, and we did the second one this afternoon. She has been given a battery-powered drill-driver. I was very impressed with it. I didn't have any problems with it once I had got used to modulating the torque to avoid the bit slipping in the screwhead once it was all the way in.

The after-woodwork meal was very nice. 

It was very chilly riding home at sunset. I can officially say that I am fed up with these cold north-easterly winds now. Let them stop ASAP!


----------



## mikeIow (28 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Okay Question Time
> How can you get fish n'chips suitable for vegans?



Vish’n’chips is what you want!
Banana blossom: amazing texture and when I had it (as a non-vegetarian) at Tansy’s Pantry on the IOW a while back, it was delicious!
I see a sample recipe here….no doubt many others about…


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Vish’n’chips is what you want!
> Banana blossom: amazing texture and when I had it (as a non-vegetarian) at Tansy’s Pantry on the IOW a while back, it was delicious!
> I see a sample recipe here….no doubt many others about…



That is very interesting! I actually do eat fish, but banana blossom sounds worth checking out. I had never heard of it.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Vish’n’chips is what you want!
> Banana blossom: amazing texture and when I had it (as a non-vegetarian) at Tansy’s Pantry on the IOW a while back, it was delicious!
> I see a sample recipe here….no doubt many others about…


Sign in a chip shop said _"Suitable for vegans"_.
As far as I'm aware they weren't using a fish substitute.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> There seem to be multiple models in that product line, ranging from half what I paid to several times what I paid, so one of us got a bargain but I'm not sure which one! Which model have you got?



Anker Soundcore Liberty Air 2. They come on sale from Time to time, I paid £48. My wife tried them and now has a pair in pale green to match her phone 🤔


----------



## PaulSB (28 Apr 2022)

Good morning all. Dull and grey outside and looks distinctly chilly. I have a feeling the sun will appear later. What news? Not much really. This morning I have a meeting in my Treasurer's role to finish the handover from the previous guy, visit bank to update account details, deposit money etc. Then it will be housework and I feel there should be an Aldi run but we don't seem to need much other than coffee.

Hopefully time for some allotment work. I still haven't made outdoor sowings and feel I should. Loads of asparagus coming through which is very early.


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2022)

Good morning all, dull, grey and cold here, housework this morning, club this afternoon and hospital tonight, they're doing the investigation this afternoon, if it don't get cancelled, so might know more later, and I might go out to lunch later.


----------



## shep (28 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed.
> 
> View attachment 642051
> 
> ...



Looks a bit lonely, this was our weekend camp.


----------



## Paulus (28 Apr 2022)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
Failed at wordle today.
To start the day off I have a dental appointment at 9.00, just a check up, but the first one for two years, so not sure what he might find in there.
Then breakfast, followed by the usual dog walk. This afternoon is a meeting of the escape committee at the Black Horse. Followed by a Ruby Murry. One of the members is 67 today.
So another busy day in paradise beckons 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2022)

Cold day today - heating on.

Got up early to finish some stuff for meeting with accountant tomorrow.

Going to finish cutting lawns.

Walk with Mrs SD this afternoon.

Only gloom on the horizon is stent removal tomorrow pm - I want it out but it's the getting it out that is bothering me.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2022)

Dull start here weatherwise. 
Black bin is out.....whoopdedoop.
MrsD is looking better today and has loaded the washing machine.
I have to strip the bed and do that washing. Have to be honest, I bl**dy hate changing bedding/duvet etc.
Breakfast will banana and trifle.....main meal will probably be curry, onion bhaji and nan bread.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2022)

Good Morning Folks,
Green bin day, cloudy and grey. Wordle in 6. I realised that I haven't used my Nikon SLR for a couple of years. I also have a 24-70 mm 2.8 lens, one of the " Holy Trinity " of Nikon lenses. I'll look into selling the lens, haven't used Ebay for a while as I'm not sure if it is worth it with the fees, charges and the risk of being "scammed" but I'll investigate. 
Meanwhile, a trip into Poole to look at some curtains 😢 and curtain poles and other ancillaries. On further thought, if I delay it a while we will be in Poole about lunchtime and there's a few pubs we could visit🍺
Not all bad then!
Have a peaceful day folks☕👍


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2022)

Morning crappy hampers. Cold here quite  in fact.

Most exciting news is.....It's bin day today. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Shopping for diesel, gas and various other stuff this morning.
Meeting up with my cousin at lunchtime.



classic33 said:


> Okay Question Time
> How can you get fish n'chips suitable for vegans?


Whatever it is; it ain't fish.


shep said:


> Looks a bit lonely, this was our weekend camp.


Looks a bit busy. We like solitude.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2022)

Morning. I too failed at Wordle as I rushed it and just got impatient. The appeal is wearing off a bit now anyway.

Very chilly start here but nice and bright so 5.4 mile hilly walk done. I was going to pop into the chemist to pick up a prescription on the way home but was a bit too early and it was too chilly to hang around, plus I wasn't sure if a mask is still required in a chemist being healthcare? I'll pop back up shortly and go into the Co-op for a few bits and pieces too.

This was the plaque on the stone in the little plantation for the Queen's jubilee.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. Dull and grey outside and looks distinctly chilly. I have a feeling the sun will appear later. What news? Not much really. This morning I have a meeting in my Treasurer's role to finish the handover from the previous guy, visit bank to update account details, deposit money etc. Then it will be housework and I feel there should be an Aldi run but we don't seem to need much other than coffee.
> 
> Hopefully time for some allotment work. I still haven't made outdoor sowings and feel I should. Loads of asparagus coming through which is very early.


I blame the Chairman, for slacking.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Cold day today - heating on.
> 
> Got up early to finish some stuff for meeting with accountant tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I think you're winding yerssen up on the removal side. Not the best way to look at, just think of what it'll be like when out.


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I too failed at Wordle as I rushed it and just got impatient. The appeal is wearing off a bit now anyway.
> 
> Very chilly start here but nice and bright so 5.4 mile hilly walk done. I was going to pop into the chemist to pick up a prescription on the way home but was a bit too early and it was too chilly to hang around, plus I wasn't sure if a mask is still required in a chemist being healthcare? I'll pop back up shortly and go into the Co-op for a few bits and pieces too.
> 
> ...



Wordle got me as well, lovely pictures mo.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I too failed at Wordle as I rushed it and just got impatient. The appeal is wearing off a bit now anyway.
> 
> Very chilly start here but nice and bright so 5.4 mile hilly walk done. I was going to pop into the chemist to pick up a prescription on the way home but was a bit too early and it was too chilly to hang around, plus I wasn't sure if a mask is still required in a chemist being healthcare? I'll pop back up shortly and go into the Co-op for a few bits and pieces too.
> 
> ...





For me the appeal of those type of things wears off within days. They always seem to be a fun, then the enthusiasm dissipates rapidly.


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Wordle got me as well, lovely pictures mo.




The Dordle was an easy one, done quickly, Quordle later.


----------



## Chief Broom (28 Apr 2022)

Hi folks  a bright and fresh day but not too cold. Went for my usual amble which is a circular walk along the river Brora to the mouth, pick up some seaweed along the beach and back home via the golf course. Some terns flew over which looked great against the blue sky


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2022)

Been shopping, some lousy sod tried to remover my Garmin touring GPS mount as it was very loose, why can't people leave things alone


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Been shopping, some lousy sod tried to remover my Garmin touring GPS mount as it was very loose, why can't people leave things alone



Because, as you said, they are lousy sods.
Lowest of the low some of them.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2022)

We went to Newtown as we needed a few odds and sods. Blimey the cost of meat made my eyes water. 

Morrison's sandwich for me


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2022)

Forgot to mention I have pasta, one large bag of rigatoni and three packets of linguine


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi folks  a bright and fresh day but not too cold. Went for my usual amble which is a circular walk along the river Brora to the mouth, pick up some seaweed along the beach and back home via the golf course. Some terns flew over which looked great against the blue sky
> 
> View attachment 642154
> 
> ...



WoW lovely area


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Apr 2022)

Went to the farm shop this morning as we are short of veg and salad and other stuff only I eat!

Anyway - one of the people who run it was chatting at a distance with some old bloke about the new cycle path

basically they are spending all this money on ths stupid cycle path that NOBODY ever uses and now the road is so damn narrow that is is pretty much useless and anyway these cyclists aught to pay road tax - £100 a year seems about right - and they need insurance and 

etc etc

I presume they both read the Daily Mail


apart from the the old trope of the 'road tax and insurance" and all that
The road in question has not just had a cycle path added - it has been totally redesigned with 2 junction being totally redone and converted to major traffic light controlled junctions
And the road is pretty wide with the cycle path one of those shared ones on the side - so it doesn;t narrow the road at all
and it seems to have been done due to a new housing project nearby which can be expected to increase traffic in teh area


so - basically - they were talking total whatsit

I hate it when people talk carp like that but you are not in a position to correct them


Oh - and on top of that - I have only ridden on it 3 or 4 times - but every time I have come across other cyclists!!!

Think I need to go and have a cuppa and do Wordle


----------



## pawl (28 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning all. Dull and grey outside and looks distinctly chilly. I have a feeling the sun will appear later. What news? Not much really. This morning I have a meeting in my Treasurer's role to finish the handover from the previous guy, visit bank to update account details, deposit money etc. Then it will be housework and I feel there should be an Aldi run but we don't seem to need much other than coffee.
> 
> Hopefully time for some allotment work. I still haven't made outdoor sowings and feel I should. Loads of asparagus coming through which is very early.



I made some sowings carrots and parsnips.Only just showing Soil hasn’t really warmed up much.Will wait a couple of weeks.The plants in the cold frame are growing well,Cabbage’s Lettuce Runner Beans are all growing well.Will wait another week before planting out


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Anker Soundcore Liberty Air 2. They come on sale from Time to time, I paid £48. My wife tried them and now has a pair in pale green to match her phone 🤔


Near enough what mine cost, so not a lot in it. It would be good if mine had come with an eq app but currently the manufacturer's app only works with a different model. They are working on it to get it to work with all of them. Meanwhile, I can use _Equalizer Buddy_!


SpokeyDokey said:


> Cold day today - heating on.


Same here. 14 degrees in this room again when I got up.

I nipped out and felt that it was warmer outside so I chucked my gloves back inside and walked to the shops but my hands were really cold by the time I got home. This chilly at the end of April... It looks like it is going to be one of _those_ years!



SpokeyDokey said:


> Only gloom on the horizon is stent removal tomorrow pm - I want it out but it's the getting it out that is bothering me.


Yikes - good luck with that!



welsh dragon said:


> For me the appeal of those type of things wears off within days. They always seem to be a fun, then the enthusiasm dissipates rapidly.


I'm the opposite. I have been playing the same puzzle games every day for over 10 years now.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Forgot to mention I have pasta, one large bag of rigatoni and three packets of linguine



I haven't got any rigatoni


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got any rigatoni


Maybe if you asked him nicely...


----------



## numbnuts (28 Apr 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I haven't got any rigatoni



Have you tried the linguine, it's very nice takes a bit longer to cook


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2022)

Off out for a spin in my cousins runaround.....
Jaguar iPace EV400.
Impressive!

















Might get to go in his lad's Aston Martin Vantage tomorrow.


----------



## pawl (28 Apr 2022)

If any older persons like me are finding TV generally with a few exceptions pretty average.here’s one that has kept me binge watching.Departure on Sky Witness 

Just finished watching series one Will follow up with series two.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2022)

I have been enjoying _The Mentalist_ on Prime. I have just started season 4 of 7.

It is pretty formulaic in most episodes but I like the characters. Mostly lightweight fun!

I found out that the hunky Californian agent Rigsby is played by a Welsh actor. I haven't noticed a hint of Welsh accent yet.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> If any older persons like me are finding TV generally with a few exceptions pretty average.here’s one that has kept me binge watching.Departure on Sky Witness
> 
> Just finished watching series one Will follow up with series two.



Average?, I don’t think it (TV) is that good, cr*p would be my assessment


----------



## pawl (28 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Average?, I don’t think it (TV) is that good, cr*p would be my assessment



Though if I said that they may take my license away


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I have a pair of Anker “ Soundcore “ earbuds. They’re very good, there’s an dedicated hearing test facility in the Soundcore app that iterates through a range of frequencies and produces a sonogram of your hearing.



I have the Soundcore Life P2 cannot recall now if they are the standard or the mini, I paid around £35 direct from Soundcore website.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I have the Soundcore Life P2 cannot recall now if they are the standard or the mini, I paid around £35 direct from Soundcore website.



I also have a pair of Life P2 Mini, they’re great, quite discrete and ideal for listening to podcasts. I paid about £35 for mine too.


----------



## GM (28 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Only gloom on the horizon is stent removal tomorrow pm - I want it out but it's the getting it out that is bothering me.




Getting it out is a piece of cake....but I do recommend that you take a piece of 2" x 1" block of wood held firmly in your mouth!....

.....Only teasing hope it goes well


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2022)

Self-rotating socks!  Do any of you suffer from this bizarre problem? 

I always put my socks on properly - bottom of socks on soles of feet, heels of feet in heels of socks. An hour later, the socks have _somehow _turned themselves round so the heels are on top! I have no idea how or why this is happening... 

I don't remember this being a big issue for me in the past. Is it another one of those strange things that only happen to older people?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> If any older persons like me are finding TV generally with a few exceptions pretty average.here’s one that has kept me binge watching.Departure on Sky Witness
> 
> Just finished watching series one Will follow up with series two.



I'd agree. Mrs P will watch anything as she seems to need to have the telly on for the entire evening. It's a bit of a taboo subject in our house but some of it is shite. I often fall asleep or read.

Me? I do find things on Netflix I enjoy, often foreign made and/or foreign language. If Mrs P is out for the evening I always leave the telly off. I really enjoy the quiet.

Same with early mornings. No noise and a cup of coffee. Heaven.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2022)

Good morning all.
Weather appears to be ok......no rain forecast.
Our gipsy travelling friends all left last night.
They were encamped 100 mtrs from our fence but I have to say caused no problems noise wise.
I will walk round later to see what they have left us .
Today (if MrsD) rises in time I am taking her to some shops.....it takes her some time to get her legs working.
See you later


----------



## Paulus (29 Apr 2022)

Morning all.
Weather looks ok outside at the moment. A nice morning for a long walk with the dog I think.
Wordle in 4


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2022)

Back for a quick 'brag'. Wordle in 3.
Thought I had it in 2 but chose the wrong 2 letters
Sorry Paulus.....honest.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2022)

A beautiful but chilly start to the day in my little bit of heaven - known by most as Lancashire. Good day to you all.

Facebook has been chaos since last night. In FB groups posts are coming up with oldest first no matter what one does. Lots of images from 2013 when the cycle club group started, some amusing, some a touch embarrassing. Lots of folk asking WTF is going on under the assumption group admins can fix everything! 

Gravel ride today which is going to be simply fantastic. Sun is shining, no traffic, very few people, no breeze. My buddy has put together the route most of which I haven't ridden before and we will stop at a new, for me, cafe. I live about 500 metres from the Leeds Liverpool canal, he lives half a mile from it. I can ride to his place traffic free and ride home again afterwards. Excellent as at the end of a gravel ride I truly resent having to use tarmac to get home. Time to make a drink, sandwich and check the bike over.

Be good


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks, I had to change my lunch cafe yesterday, I was planning on using the cafe in Morrisons on the Hollyhead road, they have a touch screen for ordering, when I got there I couldn't use the touch screen, it wouldn't respond to my touch, it was working, other people were using it, but I had zombie fingers and it wouldn't work for me,  I swapped to the nearby Jubilee junction in Jubilee Crescent. The club was profitable, I won twelve quid. Shopping this morning, chores this afternoon, Hospital tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2022)

Morning. We had a ground frost last night. The blossom on the cherry tree took a hit. Late frosts seem to be happening a lot in recent years.

Another bank holiday so lots of tourists will be about 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Off to see the R101 memorial & Cardington hangars this morning.
Revisiting a few old haunts from my childhood holidays on the way. (Grandparents lived in Bedford)
Meeting up with my cousin and his family tonight for a meal.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2022)

Morning. I am late. I was up back of 5 with a headache that hadn't shifted overnight so had a cuppa and painkiller and went back and actually dozed off for a while. Not sure what to be up to now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2022)

Good morning folks, 
Off to the Metropolis soon ( Poole ) 😁 an exhilarating morning of shopping for curtain poles and curtains that was put off from earlier in the week is now unavoidable.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍☀️


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Apr 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Off to the Metropolis soon ( Poole ) 😁 an exhilarating morning of shopping for curtain poles and curtains that was put off from earlier in the week is now unavoidable.
> Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍☀️



I am so envious! A day of shopping, and for curtains and curtain poles, you lucky chap 

Chin up, it will soon be over


----------



## pawl (29 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, I had to change my lunch cafe yesterday, I was planning on using the cafe in Morrisons on the Hollyhead road, they have a touch screen for ordering, when I got there I couldn't use the touch screen, it wouldn't respond to my touch, it was working, other people were using it, but I had zombie fingers and it wouldn't work for me,  I swapped to the nearby Jubilee junction in Jubilee Crescent. The club was profitable, I won twelve quid. Shopping this morning, chores this afternoon, Hospital tonight.





Hope your good lady is progressing well.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Hope your good lady is progressing well.



She wasn't too good last night, she'd had an investigation under a sedative in the afternoon and I don't think it had fully worn off, I'll see how she is when I go tonight.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> She wasn't too good last night, she'd had an investigation under a sedative in the afternoon and I don't think it had fully worn off, I'll see how she is when I go tonight.



Best wishes for the Mrs D and you take care now


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Apr 2022)

Morning folks  my 'hot bed' mini greenhouse on the compost bin is working a treat! its nice and warm in there and will be able to grow anything tender, have some chillie peppers in at the moment and looking healthy.  
My sweetpeas got clobbered by a wood pigeon ***** have tied some cotton around to protect them and some netting in the post. Sparrows are a pta as they dust bathe and peck at everything..little ***** and then theres cats dumping and digging where ive planted some annuals


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2022)

Just back a nice wander in the sun. Reasonably peaceful before the throngs appear over the weekend.

Soon be lunchtime. I am ready for it as I didn't bother with breakfast with being later this morning. I have struggled for the last couple of years to get my weight where I am happy with it. I'm thinking about giving the 16/8 fasting method a go as I think it would suit me. I'll have my tea sharp at 5 then nothing but water or herbal tea until breakfast at 9am at the earliest. If I do some modest aerobic exercise every morning on an empty stomach, it might shift some of this flab.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Best wishes for the Mrs D and you take care now



Thank you.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2022)

@dave r Are you getting in for visits without problem? Thankfully, the rules seem more relaxed now. Hope they are getting to the bottom of the problem and get Mrs Dave on the mend soon. xx


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2022)

We are having braised beef today with potatoes and green beans. 

Mr WD has planted some tomatoes seeds this morning into the propogrator.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2022)

I‘ve had a chicken Katsu curry from the Co-op. Never had one before and wasn’t sure what to expect. Maybe a bit too mild and aromatic for me I think but it was ok.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2022)

I passed my NHS poo test - one less thing to worry about


----------



## pawl (29 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> She wasn't too good last night, she'd had an investigation under a sedative in the afternoon and I don't think it had fully worn off, I'll see how she is when I go tonight.



I do hope she is feeling better.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> @dave r Are you getting in for visits without problem? Thankfully, the rules seem more relaxed now. Hope they are getting to the bottom of the problem and get Mrs Dave on the mend soon. xx



Yes thank you, I'm getting in for visits in the evening, I'm pretty sure they know what it is, they just haven't told us anything yet, I think I know what it is though, an ulcer thats bleeding, I just wan't some information from the doctors.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> I do hope she is feeling better.



And me, I'll find out tonight.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> And me, I'll find out tonight.



Fingers crossed for your good lady and you.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Fingers crossed for your good lady and you.



Thank you


----------



## 12boy (29 Apr 2022)

Hope Mrs D gets her ulcer healed and is home soon.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Reasonably peaceful before the throngs appear over the weekend.


Personally I think you would suit a thong.

Oops, sorry, I misread that


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2022)

My dinner is just about ready. I'm starving


----------



## rustybolts (29 Apr 2022)

I‘ve had a chicken Katsu curry from the Co-op. Never had one before and wasn’t sure what to expect. Maybe a bit too mild and aromatic for me I think but it was ok.









I passed my NHS poo test - one less thing to worry about 

 Talk about a contrast in adjoining comments !


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2022)

12boy said:


> Hope Mrs D gets her ulcer healed and is home soon.



Thank you


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Apr 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  my 'hot bed' mini greenhouse on the compost bin is working a treat! its nice and warm in there and will be able to grow anything tender, have some chillie peppers in at the moment and looking healthy.
> My sweetpeas got clobbered by a wood pigeon ***** have tied some cotton around to protect them and some netting in the post. Sparrows are a pta as they dust bathe and peck at everything..little ***** and* then theres cats dumping and digging where ive planted some annuals*



If I am not mistaken, you did make reference to previous occupier having spiked strips on fence, now, you know why


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Apr 2022)

Stent removed about an hour or so ago.

Worst bit was the numbing gel from a big fat syringe - that blooming well stung.

Big injection of AB's in buttock to prevent infection - lovely.

Declined offer to watch on TV screen. 

Have to drink 2L liquid before bed tonight and then at least 3L per day for 3 days.

Just had first wee since stent out and it was like peeing razor blades.

Not sure I will be up for any amorous stuff for a day or three. 😬


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Stent removed about an hour or so ago.
> 
> Worst bit was the numbing gel from a big fat syringe - that blooming well stung.
> 
> ...




I remember that pain, many years ago I had a camera put up into my bladder, I described the first pee afterwards as like pissing broken bottles, my best wishes that it all settles down quickly.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2022)

A glorious bike ride today. 55 miles of which at least 50 on gravel. Average 11.5. Several new trails and paths for me plus a new cafe, The Snug in Atherton, quite possibly the best Victoria sponge I've ever eaten and definitely the best eaten in a cafe......and i have deep, deep experience of cake. 🥮 A great place and I wish it was closer to home as evenings look to be really good. Frederick's Ice Cream parlour is on the canal on my way home........well it would be rude wouldn't it. 🍦dark chocolate.

Curry night at the club tonight. Good job I burnt 2600+ calories on the bike today.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2022)

From today......


----------



## pawl (29 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I passed my NHS poo test - one less thing to worry about



Does that mean you no longer need L plates


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2022)

Now I am not a violent man. It's a beautiful spring evening. I'm sitting on my allotment with G&T, the birds are singing, there is a gentle breeze, no one about though I can hear the click of leather on willow from the club. Idyllic and I'm very fortunate.

Our neighbour of three doors down does not understand village life or consideration for others. He has started cutting his feckin' grass. At six o'clock on a Friday evening!!!!!!

Myself and a friend, a fellow neighbour, did once challenge this behaviour.........on the summer day he was using a stone cutter and the breeze was towards are cottages. His reply?

"At least I take a pride in my property"

Gobsmacked doesn't even begin to cover it..........but is now a standing joke!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Now I am not a violent man. It's a beautiful spring evening. I'm sitting on my allotment with G&T, the birds are singing, there is a gentle breeze, no one about though I can hear the click of leather on willow from the club. Idyllic and I'm very fortunate.
> 
> Our neighbour of three doors down does not understand village life or consideration for others. He has started cutting his feckin' grass. At six o'clock on a Friday evening!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Happens here too. Home all day and then suddenly they erupt in the evening.

Chainsaws too. Grrrr.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2022)

What a fall from grace for Boris Becker. Presume it will be an open prison as he is hardly a threat to society.


----------



## Paulus (29 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> What a fall from grace for Boris Becker. Presume it will be an open prison as he is hardly a threat to society.



What a mess he has created for himself. 2nd time as well. 20 years back in Germany, similar offences. 
He will probably get an easyish time in a low grade prison. 
Half his sentence will be out on licence.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Now I am not a violent man. It's a beautiful spring evening. I'm sitting on my allotment with G&T, the birds are singing, there is a gentle breeze, no one about though I can hear the click of leather on willow from the club. Idyllic and I'm very fortunate.
> 
> Our neighbour of three doors down does not understand village life or consideration for others. He has started cutting his feckin' grass. At six o'clock on a Friday evening!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Don’t really see the problem. If it was six in the morning it would be another matter .😀😀


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Apr 2022)

Knock, knock.

Room for one more in here?


----------



## pawl (29 Apr 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Now I am not a violent man. It's a beautiful spring evening. I'm sitting on my allotment with G&T, the birds are singing, there is a gentle breeze, no one about though I can hear the click of leather on willow from the club. Idyllic and I'm very fortunate.
> 
> Our neighbour of three doors down does not understand village life or consideration for others. He has started cutting his feckin' grass. At six o'clock on a Friday evening!!!!!!
> 
> ...





I. Know it can be annoying But if he is working full time evenings are perhaps the only chance to mow his lawn etc


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Knock, knock.
> 
> Room for one more in here?





Sure. You can join all the other nutters


----------



## Chief Broom (29 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> If I am not mistaken, you did make reference to previous occupier having spiked strips on fence, now, you know why


Well spotted!  It is annoying but putting spikes on fences is bit OTT and not something i would do...i chase/shoo any i see and there arent that many in the neighbourhood. Some days though every critter and bird seems to be aving a go and winding me up...I even got dumped on by a seagull tuther day


----------



## Paulus (29 Apr 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Knock, knock.
> 
> Room for one more in here?



I take it that you have got to that time of your life. 
Welcome aboard.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Sure. You can join all the other nutters



I was hoping that at 5pm tonight I’d left all the nutters behind!


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2022)

Walked to Poole, curtains and curtain pole successfully acquired. On our way we saw a fishing boat going round in circles with one guy chucking the anchor behind presumably to churn up the sea bed for whatever they were aining to catch.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Apr 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I was hoping that at 5pm tonight I’d left all the nutters behind!





They are nutters in the nicest way.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Knock, knock.
> 
> Room for one more in here?


----------



## PaulSB (29 Apr 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I was hoping that at 5pm tonight I’d left all the nutters behind!



No, you got that wrong.........


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2022)

Has anybody seen my camel? Or the bus...?


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Has anybody seen my camel? Or the bus...?


When/where do you last remember having your camel?
The bus should have been along just after the 1/2 hour.


----------



## Gwylan (30 Apr 2022)

Managed to retire at 50, 1997. Had good luck in the settlement I got.
Became the house husband and bought a boat.

Sort of really tretired in 2016

Fine, the money means we get by living modestly


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2022)

Good morning all .
So this is the CC nutters club!!!
Quite surprised at that as I thought I was one of the few nutters on here.
Not a lot to do today, which suits me as I fancy a TV day.......LFC are live at 1230 and I have a number of films to watch**
**anyone seen "The Old Man and a Gun" with Robert Redford??


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2022)

Morning. Another sleepless night and finally dozed off near morning. Better enjoy the morning as we have quite heavy rain expected by afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2022)

Coooeee. Abother cold night here with minus degree. I shall keep my winter bloomers on for a while longer.

Bright and sunny here now so should be another nice day for us.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2022)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry, I feel a bimble coming on.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2022)

Morning all 

Excellent evening out with my cousin and his family. A lot of catching up was done.
Will be hitching up in a couple of hours and moving on to a site near Bath.


----------



## pawl (30 Apr 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> They are nutters in the nicest way.



I resemble that remark


----------



## Paulus (30 Apr 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Managed to retire at 50, 1997. Had good luck in the settlement I got.
> Became the house husband and bought a boat.
> 
> Sort of really tretired in 2016
> ...



Welcome @Gwylan ,
two new recruits in a couple of days.


----------



## Paulus (30 Apr 2022)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
I've been awake since 6.00. Listened to Tony Blackbum on the radio, two mugs of tea has been partaken of, and now going off to the woods for a nice long walk with MrsP and the dog.
The sun is shining, although a bit cool outside. It was a bit frosty first thing. 
All the usual stuff to do, and I hope toget out on the bike later.

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dave7 (30 Apr 2022)

I decided on a quick Aldi dash......not many people about and I was back home before 0830.
Breckie will be banana with yogurt. Lunch (for me) will be crusty cob with cheese and hard boiled egg.... washed down with a bottle of Proper Job ale.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Apr 2022)

Passed 3 lots of razor blades overnight but first pee this morning was painless - lovely.

Had to wear underpants to bed last night as Consultant said there might be some dribbling - he was right but it was very minor.

Felt strange wearing something in bed - we both sleep nude and don't possess jim-jams or a nightie between us; not that I have ever tried the latter.

Apart from all that pee-stuff we are potting some plants that Mrs SD lashed out on yesterday and then we are off for a walk (local as The Lakes are swarming with caravans, motor homes and cars full of noisy tourists) followed by some sunny dossing and later still a watered down party night - still no booze for me (over 3 months now) and my Schloer Red Grape Juice doesn't really morph me into a party animal.

May your day be blissful everyone. 👍


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2022)

Still no cycling mojo so a 5.2 mile walk done. Cold to start but the sun eventually broke through. Rain due this afternoon though.

I have put too much milk in my porridge this morning. It's more like gruel!


----------



## Poacher (30 Apr 2022)

An offer I could easily resist in the co-op; £3 each, two for £6!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2022)

Poacher said:


> An offer I could easily resist in the co-op; £3 each, two for £6!
> 
> View attachment 642411



Lol. Bet some people will still buy 2 though. 

I like the 3 mint one.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Apr 2022)

Poacher said:


> An offer I could easily resist in the co-op; £3 each, two for £6!
> 
> View attachment 642411



But, would have gone for it at 2 for £7? I bet some would


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2022)

I'm out for a little bimble, currently having breakfast in Palmers garden centre in Ullesthorpe.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Apr 2022)

I cycled down to parkrun, sunny but chilly, Mrs Tenkaykev knocked a minute off last weeks time so she’s pleased with that. Just finished brunch, a hodge podge of veggie sausages, baked beans, spinach, fried tomato, toast and a couple of Halloumi burgers that needed using up. 
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍😎☀️


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2022)

Poacher said:


> An offer I could easily resist in the co-op; £3 each, two for £6!
> 
> View attachment 642411





What a bargain


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2022)

Another couple of miles walk before lunch and before the rain arrives. It is clouding over now so maybe not far away. 

Next door have disappeared so I am enjoying some peace and quiet without constant banging and dog barking......bliss!




.............and it's nearly here   The ground and river are actually needing it.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another couple of miles walk before lunch and before the rain arrives. It is clouding over now so maybe not far away.
> 
> Next door have disappeared so I am enjoying some peace and quiet* without constant banging and dog barking*......bliss!
> 
> ...


Those two aren't connected in any way?


----------



## numbnuts (30 Apr 2022)

Hi


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2022)

I've been for a bimble in the spring sunshine, I haven't been far but I've done the longest ride I've done for sometime, I've ridden 35 miles out to Ullesthorpe and back, I've also had my first mid ride cafe stop for a while, Palmers Garden Centre, the ride wasn't really long enough to warrant a stop but I hadn't done one for a while and I don't know when I'll get another one so I stopped. Bike was running lovely, nice and smooth and quiet, the work I did a few weeks ago had improved things nicely. It was a beautiful morning for a bike ride, bright sunshine and little wind, I was out about half eight and it was decidedly chilly but when I came out of the cafe it had warmed up nicely and I was overdressed, but it was a cracking ride and I enjoyed that.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/88615184


----------



## pawl (30 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm out for a little bimble, currently having breakfast in Palmers garden centre in Ullesthorpe.
> 
> View attachment 642412






Not sure if it’s still there it sometime since I have visited Palmers.They use to have the old CTC winged wheel sign on the wall near the entrance.Thinking about it it may have been before Palmer’s took it over.


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Not sure if it’s still there it sometime since I have visited Palmers.They use to have the old CTC winged wheel sign on the wall near the entrance.Thinking about it it may have been before Palmer’s took it over.



I vaguely remember the sign, I don't think its there now though, when palmers took over they doubled the size of the cafe.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2022)

The Eagle has landed in Box near Bath. 






Nipped across the road to the country store for lunch. Ham & Cheese sarnie on malted. Washed down with 3 cans of 'Above the Clouds' 6.2% IPA. Very nice. 




Back to the van to sleep it off now.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2022)

I shink I'll jush posht my update now... 

Have I done it yet?  

Besht to make ssshure...

_*HIC! 



*_


----------



## Paulus (30 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed in Box near Bath.
> View attachment 642468
> 
> 
> ...



There is a famous railway tunnel at Box, built by Isambard Kingdom Brunel. On a certain day at sunrise, the sun shines directly through the tunnel.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I think I need a new monitor this thing appeared in my toolbar today and it seems to be getting bigger, according to the internet it is a pixel bleed and can't be fixed and will get worse more expense.......
> View attachment 642104



 It's changing colour


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's changing colour
> View attachment 642528



It's a Chameleon pixel bleed maybe?


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed in Box near Bath.
> View attachment 642468
> 
> 
> ...



For future reference, may I ask for the name of the site?


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Hi


You stayed awake?


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> For future reference, may I ask for the name of the site?




https://www.caravanclub.co.uk/certificated-locations/england/wiltshire/corsham/chapel-barn-farm/

Off grid - £5.00 a night.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Apr 2022)

Dirk said:


> https://www.caravanclub.co.uk/certificated-locations/england/wiltshire/corsham/chapel-barn-farm/
> 
> Off grid - £5.00 a night.



thank you


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's changing colour
> View attachment 642528


If you _DO _need a replacement, are you fussy about the spec? I have a 20-something inch,1280 x 800 LCD monitor which I could donate to the numbnuts IT department.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2022)

Good morning Mr NN. What got you up so early?
I woke at 0400 with a bad stomach so had little choice


----------



## Dave7 (1 May 2022)

Raining here and its set for the day. So, its another 'chill' day. The plan is.......
•Wordle (which I am starting to seriously dislike.
•bit of reading. I have the latest Stephen Leather book.
•a film and some sport on tv.
Main meal is 'supposed' to be a roast but I will wait to see what MrsDs appetite is like.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2022)

Morning. Not much sleep had again.  It is very overcast and gloomy with damp roads but very mild. I should really cycle and enjoy the quieter roads but not sure if I can rake up some mojo.


----------



## dave r (1 May 2022)

God morning folks, strange morning, cold, grey and windy, with moisture in the air, its not raining but when I went out to the bin I could feel the dampness in the air. Family should be round later, and I must do the ironing, I should have done it yesterday but I took yesterday off, no chores done, I rode my bike, watched rugby on the telly and found some si fi to watch online.


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been for a bimble in the spring sunshine, I haven't been far but I've done the longest ride I've done for sometime, I've ridden 35 miles out to Ullesthorpe and back, I've also had my first mid ride cafe stop for a while, Palmers Garden Centre, the ride wasn't really long enough to warrant a stop but I hadn't done one for a while and I don't know when I'll get another one so I stopped. Bike was running lovely, nice and smooth and quiet, the work I did a few weeks ago had improved things nicely. It was a beautiful morning for a bike ride, bright sunshine and little wind, I was out about half eight and it was decidedly chilly but when I came out of the cafe it had warmed up nicely and I was overdressed, but it was a cracking ride and I enjoyed that.
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/88615184



Excellent. Pleased for you Dave.


----------



## Paulus (1 May 2022)

Good morning all. 
A cloudy start to the day here. 
Wordle in 6, 
Our son is working nights this weekend, and announced he is coming round before work. That means he wants dinner. So a trip to the supermarket later when they open to get some provisions for a roast beef dinner.
All the usual stuff in between, dog walking, gardening, some domestics and Spurs are on the telly box this afternoon, I think.
I might get out on the bike for a quick evening bimble late on.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Paulus (1 May 2022)

@PaulSB commiserations about Rovers missing out on the play off places.


----------



## Chief Broom (1 May 2022)

Morning folks  its a soggy start to the day here in Brora but might improve so i can go for a spin 
Finding it very peaceful living here which must be highly unusual for a council housing estate! i was intending in the future to find a place out in the wilds but dont know if its worth the hassle and risk of buying a place. Anyhow thats academic as im skint at the moment


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> @PaulSB commiserations about Rovers missing out on the play off places.



Thank you. Yep, disappointing but just that. I don't get angry as some do. See the football thread. Rovers till I die!!


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2022)

So good morning. It's bank holiday weekend so 'tis grey, dull, damp and breezy. What else would you expect? Yesterday was busy delivering club kit to cycle club members in the morning and footie in the afternoon. Today? #2 son has his annual review at Wrightington at 9.30 - he had a replacement 3-4 years ago and this is care one is never discharged from. Must set off in 40 minutes or so. I'll deliver more kit to members who live that side of Chorley on the way home. #3 son is coming over with granddaughter. I'm not quite sure why as she is coming to stay Monday and Tuesday as we have paid for #3 to have a couple of days away with his partner and part of the offer was two days child care. #exhausted granddad tomorrow night!!! 

@dave r I haven't really caught up but hope things are going well?


----------



## dave r (1 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> So good morning. It's bank holiday weekend so 'tis grey, dull, damp and breezy. What else would you expect? Yesterday was busy delivering club kit to cycle club members in the morning and footie in the afternoon. Today? #2 son has his annual review at Wrightington at 9.30 - he had a replacement 3-4 years ago and this is care one is never discharged from. Must set off in 40 minutes or so. I'll deliver more kit to members who live that side of Chorley on the way home. #3 son is coming over with granddaughter. I'm not quite sure why as she is coming to stay Monday and Tuesday as we have paid for #3 to have a couple of days away with his partner and part of the offer was two days child care. #exhausted granddad tomorrow night!!!
> 
> @dave r I haven't really caught up but hope things are going well?



Thank you, my Good lady is still in hospital but much improved, she did give us a serious scare, should be home soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2022)

I found some mojo and bimbled. Just 23 very relaxed miles taking it as gently as possible and ended up really enjoying it. Sadly, Sunday mornings are now the only time you can get quiet roads these days. It just seems to be getting busier and busier any other day. I've even found myself starting to feel nervous hearing things coming up behind me. Maybe night time riding would be better!


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2022)

Morning all 

Woke up to gentle rain on the caravan roof.
MrsD wants to look around the Wadswick country store this morning before we go for Sunday lunch at the White Hart in Atworth.


----------



## pawl (1 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Thank you, my Good lady is still in hospital but much improved, she did give us a serious scare, should be home soon.




That’s really good news
Following Mrs p scare twelve months ago I know how it feels 
Keep your chin up.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2022)

Morning. I have been browsing elsewhere and forgot about you lot 

It's been raining here since 8 pm last night and looks like its set in for the day as well. Hopefully it will keep the tourists away.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 May 2022)

Wet and chilly all the way today.

Feeling much better today since stent removed.

We have decided to stay in bed for another couple of hours and then get up and light a fire and throw some logs on.

Chelsea Match to watch at 2pm and then some Netflix/Prime dossing.

Monthly household finances reconciliation yesterday recorded slight drop in reserves due to wobbly stock markets which irritated our Finance Director Mrs SD who then lamented that 'back in the day' when we were gainfully employed, we used to award ourselves a bottle of fizz when we saved a further x£'s which used to occur every 8-10 weeks or so; and what 'scheme' have we got to replace this little bonus? Answer; none at the moment. 

Will have to get our thinking caps on! 

Suggestions welcome. 

Enjoy your soggy day folks. 🙂


----------



## BoldonLad (1 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. I have been browsing elsewhere and* forgot about you lot*
> 
> It's been raining here since 8 pm last night and looks like its set in for the day as well. Hopefully it will keep the tourists away.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



Forgot about us?, how could you, I am devastated


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> If you _DO _need a replacement, are you fussy about the spec? I have a 20-something inch,1280 x 800 LCD monitor which I could donate to the numbnuts IT department.



Hi @colin, many thanks for that, I'll see how it goes


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wet and chilly all the way today.
> 
> Feeling much better today since stent removed.
> 
> ...



In our house a little "reward" is a quality gin and/or a bar of chocolate. Simple pleasures.........which reminds me, we're almost out of gin.......crisis shop approaching.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I found some mojo and bimbled. Just 23 very relaxed miles taking it as gently as possible and ended up really enjoying it. Sadly, Sunday mornings are now the only time you can get quiet roads these days. It just seems to be getting busier and busier any other day. I've even found myself starting to feel nervous hearing things coming up behind me. *Maybe night time riding would be better!*


Then your imagination could start working overtime. You'll half see or hear summat and wonder what it is.


Note the 666 pages are done.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2022)

Today's culinary delight will be bangers and mash 

Still rainy as well.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Today's culinary delight will be bangers and mash
> 
> Still rainy as well.



I've got spaghetti and now we have like the rest of you


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've got spaghetti and now we have like the rest of you


No rain here, and the sun is trying to poke through. But, just like the most popular piece on my old school reports, "Could try harder."


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I've even found myself starting to feel nervous hearing things coming up behind me.


I don't blame you - there are some aggressive idiot drivers about.

I was cycling through Todmorden the other day, approaching a pedestrian island. I was doing near enough the 20 mph speed limit. I was well out in the road to avoid the 'door zone' beside parked vehicles, and to deter moron drivers from overtaking there and cutting me up when they had to swerve left to avoid the island. 

So what happened...? 

A moron driver overtook me there anyway and severely cut me up when they had to swerve left to avoid the island! They missed my front wheel by less than 1 metre. Still breaking the speed limit and endangering my life meant that they got to brake for the stationary traffic ahead about half a second sooner.


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2022)

Small Sunday lunch at the White Hart in Atworth. 
The Salopian IPA was nice as well.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Small Sunday lunch at the White Hart in Atworth.
> The Salopian IPA was nice as well.
> 
> View attachment 642585



That looks better then my spaghetti


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2022)

Change of plans. Hotdogs and fries


----------



## pawl (1 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Small Sunday lunch at the White Hart in Atworth.
> The Salopian IPA was nice as well.
> 
> View attachment 642585





Flipping heck What does there standard sized meals look like.?


----------



## dave r (1 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I don't blame you - there are some aggressive idiot drivers about.
> 
> I was cycling through Todmorden the other day, approaching a pedestrian island. I was doing near enough the 20 mph speed limit. I was well out in the road to avoid the 'door zone' beside parked vehicles, and to deter moron drivers from overtaking there and cutting me up when they had to swerve left to avoid the island.
> 
> ...




Many years ago, when I was still working, a driver nearly caused a three car crash because he had misjudged my speed, he pulled alongside me then realised he was about to hit the little traffic island with the keep left sign on it, he then swerved right to go the wrong side of the island and nearly hit a pair of oncoming cars.


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Change of plans. Hotdogs and fries



I had "take it or leave it"


----------



## PaulSB (1 May 2022)

First harvest of the season chicken and fresh asparagus risotto tonight.........maybe with a chilled glass of white


----------



## ColinJ (1 May 2022)

My mate is back from wintering in Texas. 37° C when he left there, 5° C when he arrived back in the UK last night, and still only 14° C this afternoon! 

She-pal is coming over shortly for curry night. We make enough for 6 portions - to feed both of us this evening, both next weekend, and 2 extra mid-week portions for me. Then she has something lined up for Netflix. Hopefully better than her last 2 choices, the first of which neither us were enjoying so we abandoned that, and her second choice didn't impress me either so she listened to it on headphones while I checked to see if anything had changed on the internet since I had last been on. (One or two things _HAD_! )


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Small Sunday lunch at the White Hart in Atworth.
> The Salopian IPA was nice as well.
> 
> View attachment 642585


Thought you were only allowed seven tiles, not eight, in Scrabble.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2022)

Well, I am awake and up.... I did hope to sleep in but 0500 arrived and I was Iying there awake. I know the some people can just get cosy and lie there, maybe have a cup of tea, I can't do that.
Yesterdays planned roast dinner was postponed as MrsD couldn't face it......so we had jacket spuds with tuna, onion and mayo. Hopefully the roast will happen today.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2022)

Morning. A bit overcast with some rain due mid to late morning so better get out soon and get a decent walk while it’s dry.

Wordle in 4. I enjoyed Grace last night and there’s another next Sunday.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2022)

Wordle in 3 .
Still not sure I like it but its turned competitive between us** now.
** us being myself and MrsD.


----------



## Paulus (2 May 2022)

Good morning all. 
Wordle done in 5 today. 
All the usual things to do today, bank holidays don't really mean much to retirees, as most days are like holidays. 
Hoping to get out on the bike again today, MrsP is off with a couple friends to the garden exhibition at Knebworth house, so that gives me time. 
Enjoy whatever you're up to today.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. A bit overcast with some rain due mid to late morning so better get out soon and get a decent walk while it’s dry.
> 
> Wordle in 4. I enjoyed Grace last night and there’s another next Sunday.



I think I watched that, not sure but possibly did..................in between periods of being asleep and having cushions thrown at me with "Why don't you go to bed?"


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> Wordle done in 5 today.
> All the usual things to do today, bank holidays don't really mean much to retirees, as most days are like holidays.
> Hoping to get out on the bike again today, MrsP is off with a couple friends to the garden exhibition at Knebworth house, so that gives me time.
> Enjoy whatever you're up to today.



I don't envy MrsP.......I gave up going out on bank holidays many years ago.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2022)

Good morning, dull and grey here so not too exciting for the bank holiday. Are we all looking forward to a day off, chance to catch up with life, perhaps have a little outing or potter in the garden or maybe tackle some of those long put off jobs around the house?......................oh, hang on, every day's a holiday for us!! 

I've spent the last 45 minutes tidying and generally preparing for the arrival of the small one. I will collect her at 8.30, Mrs P will collect her parents at the same time and deliver them to Burnley station for their train to York. I will bring the small one home as we start two days of child minding and of course the sleepover. 

My tomatoes are spot on for being planted up in the greenhouse today and after yesterday's rain the ground is perfect for sowing. Hopefully I can squeeze that in during the day otherwise I will be occupied with the Wonky Donky, Thomas the Tank Engine, Teletubbies, Duplo, various books and rolling around on the floor..................................

I was going to post a YouTube of I Will Survive by Gloria Gaynor but it's probably not appropriate..........................................


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2022)

Morning. Dull overcast and misty here. It's supposed to be 4 deg warmer today.


I was to hot in bed last night so I got up early 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (2 May 2022)

Good morning people, dull and overcast, washday Monday is well under way, one machine load done and on the line, second load in the machine, strange morning, I was awake at half four, got out for a P, then went back to bed and slept till quarter past seven, that doesn't normally happen. Some DIY today if I can be bothered, new legs to fit to a kitchen cabinet, I brought the new ones weeks ago but haven't got round to the job yet.


----------



## Chief Broom (2 May 2022)

Morning folks  cool and murky but hopefully will brighten up. Got another lot of tomatoes up and growing and the survivors of the first sowing in my mini greenhouse/hot bed together with some chillies. 
Got given a huge TV which is just too much...it dominates the room like some Orwellian big brother screen  i appreciate the thought but will have to tactfully decline and give it back.
Pics- Herring gulls on the roof


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2022)

We have just enjoyed a milk shake with banana and Cornish clotted ice cream. Health be damned......if it helps MrsD put weight on plus gives me some energy we will accept that.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2022)

Morning again. Just back a hilly 6.6 mile wander. Bit overcast here with some rain due soon. Hopefully keep the visitors away! 

I might wander round for some shopping soon. Only one ready meal left......that won't do!


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2022)

Morning all 

Last full day in the van today, final leg back home tomorrow.
Found out that a guy who used to passenger occasionally for me 25+ years ago, lives near to the site we're on. Found his phone number - wonders of the internet - and arranged to meet up this morning. Should be fun.
Will drop in on the way for shopping.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2022)

Kitchen cabinet emptied and out, its upside down in the middle of the kitchen. When I had it out so the plumber could sort the leaky stopcock I found out the kitchen fitters hadn't bolted the feet on, I did it myself whilst it was out then found that the cabinet didn't line up with the rest of them, when I tried adjusting the feet on a couple of them the adjusters were jammed so I'm replacing them. I've just been down the corner shop for our papers, which normally takes a couple of minutes, and bumped into a neighbour and it ended up taking half an hour to fetch them.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> *Last full day in the van today, final leg back home tomorrow.*
> Found out that a guy who used to passenger occasionally for me 25+ years ago, lives near to the site we're on. Found his phone number - wonders of the internet - and arranged to meet up this morning. Should be fun.
> Will drop in on the way for shopping.



Us too. I am prevaricating over heading directly home, or, making a detour to Clitheroe area. The objective being to have a look at Ribble's range of Electric bikes. I did promise Mrs @BoldonLad we would get electric bikes when we were 75. Well, that milestone arrived for Mrs @BoldonLad last January, and, arrives for me in October. We don't want anything heavy, with suspension and all that (many of them are 25kg plus), but, something which will just give us a little "boost". I suppose we could always resort to drugs


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2022)

Found a piccie of me and Kenny at the Shell Hairpin, Oulton Park in 1995.
Be good to catch up on old times.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Us too. I am prevaricating over heading directly home, or, making a detour to Clitheroe area. The objective being to have a look at Ribble's range of Electric bikes. I did promise Mrs @BoldonLad we would get electric bikes when we were 75. Well, that milestone arrived for Mrs @BoldonLad last January, and, arrives for me in October. We don't want anything heavy, with suspension and all that (many of them are 25kg plus), but, something which will just give us a little "boost". I suppose* we could always resort to drugs *



Bikes would be cheaper and more fun......


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2022)

Small person is occupied and I have coffee. A question then as I've a bit of a dilemma on car insurance. Usually I shop around every year and last time went with Saga......I know.

The renewals have arrived (previous cost in brackets) for Fiat 500 on 19 plate £178.28 (£170.40) and Hyundai i30 on 15 plate £190.34 (£179.80). Last year the cost was the best I could find with a reliable insurer and the increases are very reasonable.

So do I spend time shopping around? Will I really find anything better. I dread having to do it.


----------



## PaulSB (2 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, dull and overcast, washday Monday is well under way, one machine load done and on the line, second load in the machine, strange morning, I was awake at half four, got out for a P, then went back to bed and slept till quarter past seven, that doesn't normally happen. Some DIY today if I can be bothered, new legs to fit to a kitchen cabinet, I brought the new ones weeks ago but haven't got round to the job yet.



Now this is seriously impressive. I know Dave is good but this is superhero stuff. Out of bed at 7.15 and a full load washed and on the line 41 minutes later!!!


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2022)

It seems that there are 2 types of older person...

Those who struggle to stay awake, stagger off to bed, then wake up at silly o'clock, get up and do loads of things in the middle of the night. 
Those who struggle to get to sleep, stay awake to silly o'clock doing loads of things in the middle of the night, eventually sleep, then struggle to wake up! 
My pal is type #1. I am type #2. I woke up at 09:45 after 5 hours sleep and thought I would make myself and pal a mug of tea each. No sign of her. Apparently she woke up here at sunrise, read for a while, got up, did the washing up, left, did her shopping, went back to Hebden Bridge, and was enjoying a pot of coffee when I rang her. It is now 11:15 but I still feel half asleep. I may as well get up now and have a snooze after breakfast. 

My pal just back from Texas is having Internet problems so I might cycle to his place to lend a hand if he hasn't worked out what the problem is.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Now this is seriously impressive. I know Dave is good but this is superhero stuff. Out of bed at 7.15 and a full load washed and on the line 41 minutes later!!!




 I put the machine on when I went to bed so it was ready when I got up, gave it an extra spin while I was having breakfast then put the washing on the line after breakfast. I've now replaced the legs on the kitchen cabinet, just got to stand it up, put it back and line it up with the other cabinets.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2022)

Bedding washed and outside drying.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Small person is occupied and I have coffee. A question then as I've a bit of a dilemma on car insurance. Usually I shop around every year and last time went with Saga......I know.
> 
> The renewals have arrived (previous cost in brackets) for Fiat 500 on 19 plate £178.28 (£170.40) and Hyundai i30 on 15 plate £190.34 (£179.80). Last year the cost was the best I could find with a reliable insurer and the increases are very reasonable.
> 
> So do I spend time shopping around? Will I really find anything better. I dread having to do it.



For those prices I suggest you stick with them...... not Worth the messing around.


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My pal just back from Texas is having Internet problems so I might cycle to his place to lend a hand if he hasn't worked out what the problem is.


He just called in on his way back from the shops. His Plusnet router is the same type as mine and is showing the steady big blue light, so that should mean that his internet connection is okay. I reckon his computer needs looking at. I will ride up there this afternoon to see if I can sort the problem out.


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2022)

My old mate Kenny posing next to his FIM sustificate. World Champion in 1978. 
Stopped by for a chat and a cuppa, great to see him again. He's 77 now and still has the odd outing on the sidecar platform.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2022)

Mildly disappointed this afternoon, I'd forgotten the Earlswood Festival was on today, I was reminded by a post on my Facebook page earlier, at that point it was too late to go, in other news the kitchen cabinet is sorted and back in place.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Small person is occupied and I have coffee. A question then as I've a bit of a dilemma on car insurance. Usually I shop around every year and last time went with Saga......I know.
> 
> The renewals have arrived (previous cost in brackets) for Fiat 500 on 19 plate £178.28 (£170.40) and Hyundai i30 on 15 plate £190.34 (£179.80). Last year the cost was the best I could find with a reliable insurer and the increases are very reasonable.
> 
> So do I spend time shopping around? Will I really find anything better. I dread having to do it.



Mrs SD has just had her renewal in for end of May; VW Up Gti 20 plate, no points last 5 years, no claims last 5 years, 11 years NCB protected, £0 voluntary excess. Last year £178 this year £228!

Meerkats can do £171. Same benefits.


----------



## Dave7 (2 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> My old mate Kenny posing next to his FIM sustificate. World Champion in 1978.
> Stopped by for a chat and a cuppa, great to see him again. He's 77 now and still has the odd outing on the sidecar platform.
> View attachment 642796



Fantastic memories for you both.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> My old mate Kenny posing next to his FIM sustificate. World Champion in 1978.
> Stopped by for a chat and a cuppa, great to see him again. He's 77 now and still has the odd outing on the sidecar platform.
> View attachment 642796



Oh wow, that means he must have ridden with the great Rolf Biland that year .😀


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Oh wow, that means he must have ridden with the great Rolf Biland that year .😀



He certainly did. 1978 was the year they won the world title on the 'Beo'.

Rolf, now 71, is coming over for the Festival of 1000 Bikes at Mallory Park in July and he and Kenny will be doing some demo parade laps on Rolf's own built 'Swissauto' 500cc V4 200bhp outfit. That should stretch Kenny's arms a bit.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> He certainly did. 1978 was the year they won the world title on the 'Beo'.
> 
> Rolf, now 71, is coming over for the Festival of 1000 Bikes at Mallory Park in July and he and Kenny will be doing some demo parade laps on Rolf's own built 'Swissauto' 500cc V4 200bhp outfit. That should stretch Kenny's arms a


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 May 2022)

Rolf really is one of the great drivers and engineers in sidecar racing. I loved that era of racing in the late 70s/early 80s with him and George O’Dell and Jock Taylor ( both long dead in tragic but very different ways 😢) .
But there was Rolf still racing and winning against that other modern great , Steve Webster well over a decade later .😀


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 May 2022)

Been missing for a few days but though I would pop in as I had a very pleasant ride today

There has been a canal boat rally in Runcorn over the weekend so there have been lots of boats around
Today they were all leaving and going home so there were lots of them chugging along the canals

very nice to ride along the tow paths with the canals full of boats!


----------



## Sterlo (2 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning, dull and grey here so not too exciting for the bank holiday. Are we all looking forward to a day off, chance to catch up with life, perhaps have a little outing or potter in the garden or maybe tackle some of those long put off jobs around the house?......................oh, hang on, every day's a holiday for us!!
> 
> I've spent the last 45 minutes tidying and generally preparing for the arrival of the small one. I will collect her at 8.30, Mrs P will collect her parents at the same time and deliver them to Burnley station for their train to York. I will bring the small one home as we start two days of child minding and of course the sleepover.
> 
> ...


Great that you'll be enjoying all of your normal programmes, but what's the small one going to watch?


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2022)

G'day Cobbers.
Grey skies here with rain due for at least the morning.
Haircut booked for 0930. I really do not know what comes next. I will report back


----------



## dave r (3 May 2022)

Good morning all, cool and grey so far but should warm up later, I need to do some work in the garden later, the aphids are after my lupins as they are every year, but they're only on two of them, the other two they usually leave alone.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2022)

Morning. Dull overcast and misty here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2022)

Morning all. 
Dull and gloomy weather here today.
More of the usual things to do today. 
Dig walking, bike riding, bike fettling, generally messing about. 
Wordle in 5 today.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## dave r (3 May 2022)

Wordle in two today, haven't done that before, Dordle in five.


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2022)

Good morning everyone. Warm and damp........outside that is, not the granddaughter's nappy. Her parents will probably never speak to us again. Last night by 6.50pm she was in her cot completely sparked out. She woke and 3.30am needing a drink and a cuddle which lasted about 30 minutes.......................she's still asleep now. That's nearly 13.5 hours........they just won't believe it!!!!!! 

Small person will be going swimming with Nana and I hope to get on the allotment to plant out beans, sow peas, lettuce, spring onion and spinach. Conditions are perfect.


----------



## pawl (3 May 2022)

Morning.It’s cloudy It’s raining Well done BBC weather Forecast cloud and light winds


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2022)

Has anyone found the program 'Life after life ' it's very well done. It's about a girl, born in 1910 who as the title suggests has serious incidents throughout her life, but never dies, and life goes on. Not quite a psychological thriller, but very interesting. BBC iplayer.


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2022)

Morning all 

Last day on the road for us today. Hitching up in a couple of hours time and towing back home.
Not looking forwards to seeing what state my garden is in. 
Hopefully, the grass won't be too long and my veggies will have survived.
This is the longest trip we've done with the van - 32 straight nights and about 1650 miles. Been to a lot of old haunts and met folk we haven't seen for years. It's been very enjoyable.
We'll have a month off now to re-gather our resources and plan our next trip - probably a couple of weeks in Cornwall in June.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Has anyone found the program 'Life after life ' it's very well done. It's about a girl, born in 1910 who as the title suggests has serious incidents throughout her life, but never dies, and life goes on. Not quite a psychological thriller, but very interesting. BBC iplayer.



I think I might catch up on that. Sounds quite good. I also missed the new detective series that started on Sunday night, DI Rae I think? Need to catch up on that too.

Overcast and quite chilly here just now but a 5 mile wander done.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Has anyone found the program 'Life after life ' it's very well done. It's about a girl, born in 1910 who as the title suggests has serious incidents throughout her life, but never dies, and life goes on. Not quite a psychological thriller, but very interesting. BBC iplayer.





Might be my sort of thing. Might have a shufty


----------



## dave r (3 May 2022)

Its raining here, it wasn't in the forecast, I've got washing out.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 May 2022)

Mercifully out of touch with the world of celebrity. Of these I know of four (Glenn Close, Sarah Jessica-Parker, Kim Kardashian and Hilary Clinton) and have heard of one but didn't know what he does (Jared Leto):

BBC News - Met Gala 2022: Celebrities show off lavish outfits in New York
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-61302738


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 May 2022)

Bugger! 

AAA Scan due at 11.25am - just had a call cancelling it due to staff sickness. 

Not the entire end of the world but irritating nonetheless. 

Yet another cold, wet and generally miserable day here in The Lakes. 

Where did 'summer' go?


----------



## pawl (3 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I might catch up on that. Sounds quite good. I also missed the new detective series that started on Sunday night, DI Rae I think? Need to catch up on that too.
> 
> Overcast and quite chilly here just now but a 5 mile wander done.



Watched D I Ray last night.Looks good.


----------



## numbnuts (3 May 2022)

Hi, nothing to report


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Hi, nothing to report



No news is good news. 🙂


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2022)

I just binge watched the last 2 episodes of The Split. It was so good.


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I just binge watched the last 2 episodes of The Split. It was so good.



We've got the last one to go, quite a good build up.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2022)

At Aldi today, I looked in the crate for community food donations. Someone had donated packets of Cadbury's Creme Eggs! It's very nice of them to (presumably?) think of leaving treats for children, but those donations are to be given to families who are struggling to feed themselves - wouldn't donating actual _FOOD _make more sense!


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> At Aldi today, I looked in the crate for community food donations. Someone had donated packets of Cadbury's Creme Eggs! It's very nice of them to (presumably?) think of leaving treats for children, but those donations are to be given to families who are struggling to feed themselves - wouldn't donating actual _FOOD _make more sense!



For some people cream eggs are proper food.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> For some people cream eggs are proper food.



I did wonder about that for a few seconds, but surely even the most addicted chocaholics must know the difference!


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2022)

Back home now.
Caravan dropped off into storage.
Total trip mileage: 1675 miles.
Overall mpg including towing and sight seeing: 34.1mpg.
Having a late lunch now.
First thing to do is to cut my lawns - the front one is about a foot high!


----------



## dave r (3 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Its raining here, it wasn't in the forecast, I've got washing out.



well, despite the rain this morning I got my washing dried.  I went up to the garden centre this morning and came back with Curry plants and a couple of boxes of bedding plants, I've spent an enjoyable afternoon in the garden, I'd got Curry plants in the back garden already but they're years old and passed their best so they got hoicked out, the ground got dug over and the Curry plants got replaced, in the front garden I'd ripped out the old lavender hedge in the Autumn and started a new one, at the time I'd put in Pansy's in for some colour whilst the lavender established and grew, they'd gone over now so I replaced them with Petunias.


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2022)

Did 3 cuts of the front lawn, at various heights.
Gonna leave it to dry out a bit more before doing a final cut in a day or so.
Now enjoying a well deserved cold beer.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> At Aldi today, I looked in the crate for community food donations.


I have just realised that it sounds like I was looking for food for _myself _in there! 

The crate that has been provided for shoppers to leave food donations in...

I keep forgetting to buy extra food to put in there. Hang on... 

Okay, I have now written a note on the blackboard in my kitchen on which I write reminders for my shopping lists. Next time I will put some products like pasta and tinned tomatoes in the crate.

I normally buy 2 tins of tomatoes at a time. I'll buy 3 or 4 in future and leave the extras. They are cheap and easy to use in soups, curries etc.


----------



## dave r (3 May 2022)

Our youngest lad has reported via Facebook the some thieving toerag has stolen the glass out of the nearside mirror of his ancient Honda Civic.


----------



## Dave7 (3 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Our youngest lad has reported via Facebook the some thieving toerag has stolen the glass out of the nearside mirror of his ancient Honda Civic.



Why on earth would anyone do that?


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Why on earth would anyone do that?



Either to be annoying, or (more likely!) because they own an ancient Honda Civic with a broken mirror...?


----------



## gavroche (3 May 2022)

My brother and his wife picked up their ebikes today and rode them back home. They were very impressed with the power delivery when riding up hills . ( although the hills around Orleans are just slight inclines really) . 
My other brother who had stens fitted a few months ago weighed 19 stones then and is now 15 stones . He has just started going to his local bakery in the morning, about 1 mile away, on his bike. The first time he went, he had to stop half way as he was out of breath. Cycling will help to improve his fitness and strengthen his heart. 
I can't wait to go and see them soon.


----------



## PaulSB (3 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Has anyone found the program 'Life after life ' it's very well done. It's about a girl, born in 1910 who as the title suggests has serious incidents throughout her life, but never dies, and life goes on. Not quite a psychological thriller, but very interesting. BBC iplayer.



I've just finished episode one and contemplating should I go straight on to two or save it for another evening.

Very good.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've just finished episode one and contemplating should I go straight on to two or save it for another evening.
> 
> Very good.



I’ll get around to watching it too. Caught up on last night’s DI Ray then watched tonight’s. Enjoying it, but I’ll just wait and watch it live over the next two nights.


----------



## GM (3 May 2022)

...Been glued to the snooker the last couple of weeks, some of the best snooker I've ever seen!...wish I had the nerve to post my Steve Davis joke, if I did I'd be banned for life! 

A bit of post catching up to do now, what have I missed?


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2022)

GM said:


> ...Been glued to the snooker the last couple of weeks, some of the best snooker I've ever seen!...wish I had the nerve to post my Steve Davis joke, if I did I'd be banned for life!
> 
> *A bit of post catching up to do now, what have I missed?*


A bit of this, some of the other, and other things that are best left unrepeated.


----------



## mikeIow (3 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Did 3 cuts of the front lawn, at various heights.
> Gonna leave it to dry out a bit more before doing a final cut in a day or so.
> Now enjoying a well deserved cold beer.



You want to get a robotic mower: fabulous devices!!


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2022)

mikeIow said:


> You want to get a robotic mower: fabulous devices!!


It could run amok, cutting rude shapes in the grass when he's not there. Or even cut lose and run away with the hedge trimmer!


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> It could run amok, cutting rude shapes in the grass when he's not there. Or even cut lose and run away with the hedge trimmer!



What if he fell asleep lying on the grass, when sunbathing in the garden...?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 May 2022)

Morning. Another damp and overcast start, but milder than yesterday. Seems a while since we had much sun. 

Wordle was irritating this morning as it was one of these days where there were too many options so took 5. 

Blue bin day here(recycling).


----------



## dave r (4 May 2022)

Good morning folks, mild and looks a bit wet out, it was raining when I drove back from the hospital last night, good for the garden, yoga this morning and I must catch up on the housework.


----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ll get around to watching it too. Caught up on last night’s DI Ray then watched tonight’s. Enjoying it, but I’ll just wait and watch it live over the next two nights.



I have DI Ray in mind as well. We watched Grace on Monday night. This may have been a recording, it may not or it could be ITV Hub but I can confirm I watched it all. Enjoyed it. Can't for the life of me remember the storyline!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2022)

Morning. It's been raining all night here and at the moment it's damp overcast and misty. Supposed to be raining all day as well, that fine drizzly stuff. . Good job I got my washing done the other day..oooh there's the raib again. 

Seeing Dave talking about petunias made me laugh. Does anyone remember the commercial with petunia and her husband talking about the coast guard and people drowning

Anyhoo. Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2022)

Yet another month of sod all on the premium bonds.


----------



## The Jogger (4 May 2022)

Morning, I got lucky with wordle this morning, guessed right on the second line, that won't happen again. Mrs J 3 I thought she'd won. I'm not competitive 😂
Busy one today, gym at 10:00, Spanish lesson at 11::30, car in for oil service in Estepona and fault find, (sluggish on hills) 13:00, online meeting 17:00. Isn't retirement boring 🙄😁


----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2022)

Hello people. Rained all night. It's wet and 10⁰C. This is very good news if you are a runner or French bean plant which Paul planted out yesterday. It is very bad news if you are Paul who planned to go cycling today.

Slept badly last night. Woke up and started wrestling with an accounting problem for the U3A. Back to sleep at 5.00 and woke up thinking of the solution. This is w**k mode. Apologies. I have at least resolved the issue which was bothering me.

Today then? 🤔 The U3A monthly talk is from the Lancashire Constabulary Fraud Safeguarding department. I will attend. As it's wet I'll try to summon up enthusiasm for domestics. I have no enthusiasm for this at the moment.

The real downside to the rain is I didn't get time to sow seed yesterday. Granddaughter. I did begin preparing a seed bed and the ground was perfect for creating a fine tilth for small seed like lettuce and spring onions. I didn't get that far and suspect it will be too wet today. Bugger.

Two bottles of gin from Ernie. 

More  required


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, mild and looks a bit wet out, it was raining when I drove back from the hospital last night, good for the garden, yoga this morning and I must catch up on the housework.



Morning Dave. whats the latest on your good lady ? Hope things are improving.


----------



## Paulus (4 May 2022)

Good morning from a cloudy Barnet. No rain as yet, but may this afternoon. 
£25 from Uncle Ernie 
Wordle in 3
So a reasonably good start to the day. 
I've got a Zoom chat with my mate in Australia at lunchtime, he has some news for us, it's over a month before he comes back for a few months for the summer. 
All the usual things to do today, 
Whatever you're doing today, enjoy it.


----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2022)

I don't really do Instagram but this young woman absolutely cracks me up. Worth following.


View: https://www.instagram.com/reel/CclhebsgfW-/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2022)

Steady rain here and will be all day .
Interesting day yesterday.
• our son and partner became full owners of a pub/hotel near Nottingham. They have run it for years but now own it .
•same (only ) son had a £5.00 bet on...only needed Forest to beat Bournemouth to win £1250........they let him down.
•I watched LfC win thro to the final of the Champions League.

Todays plans are 'up in the air'. We were due for eye tests this morning but MrsD is not up to it.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning Dave. whats the latest on your good lady ? Hope things are improving.



Thanks for asking, she's about the same, she's being treated with antibiotics and just needs time to heal.


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2022)

Morning all 

Back to normality? today. Shopping, gardening, washing etc.
Got to fill the car up again - last time it was close on 90 quid!



mikeIow said:


> You want to get a robotic mower: fabulous devices!!


Would one tackle dense, foot high damp grass?


welsh dragon said:


> Seeing Dave talking about petunias made me laugh. Does anyone remember the commercial with petunia and her husband talking about the coast guard and people drowning.


Joe & Petunia series of public safety films.

View: https://youtu.be/I6x236Q82_A


----------



## Paulus (4 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Back to normality? today. Shopping, gardening, washing etc.
> Got to fill the car up again - last time it was close on 90 quid!
> ...




I remember the Joe and Petunia public safety films. Mid to late 60's. There was another on on the country code.

View: https://youtu.be/JFlJFlLkgK0


----------



## gavroche (4 May 2022)

Bonjour. Wordle in 2 this morning. Wet outside and nothing planned for today apart from going to the builders merchant to buy 2 sheets of 8x4 plywood, 9 mm thick for my shed roof next week end.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, mild and looks a bit wet out, it was raining when I drove back from the hospital last night, good for the garden, yoga this morning and I must catch up on the housework.



Yes, you will have get caught up, before your good lady comes home, to inspect.


----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2022)

. The world we live in. We've all seen eggs for sale outside people's houses, farm gates with an honesty box etc. Genuine Facebook post in one of the local village groups...............


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. Wordle in 2 this morning. Wet outside and nothing planned for today apart from going to the builders merchant to buy 2 sheets of 8x4 plywood, 9 mm thick for my shed roof next week end.



8 x 4 x 9mn......that will be heavy.
Why don't you get Welshie to come and lift it for you


----------



## BoldonLad (4 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> . The world we live in. We've all seen eggs for sale outside people's houses, farm gates with an honesty box etc. Genuine Facebook post in one of the local village groups...............
> 
> View attachment 643074



Yes, strange isn't it?, but, even I (old foggy that I am) hardly ever pay cash for anything now. Only a short step to not having cash on me. My children and their spouses never have cash on them.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 May 2022)

7 miles walked and called into the hairdressers on the way home and managed to get booked in for a cut on Saturday.

Damp and drizzly here but it's trying to brighten up now. Could do with a bit of sun. We haven't had much the last few days.


----------



## gavroche (4 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> 8 x 4 x 9mn......that will be heavy.
> Why don't you get Welshie to come and lift it for you



They deliver for free so no need for Welshie to flex her muscles.


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2022)

gavroche said:


> They deliver for free so no need for Welshie to flex her muscles.



Thats good but then you have to get them onto the roof.
Now I happen to know that Welshies days as a cat burglar gave her lots of experience of working on roofs. Still might be worth asking her


----------



## gavroche (4 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thats good but then you have to get them onto the roof.
> Now I happen to know that Welshies days as a cat burglar gave her lots of experience of working on roofs. Still might be worth asking her



I won't even have to do that as my grandson and his dad are roofers so they are doing it for me. Professional job then with rubber felt glued on .


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2022)

Hi


----------



## Paulus (4 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Hi



Welcome. Only just got up?


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Welcome. Only just got up?



I've been up since 03:00


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. It's been raining all night here and at the moment it's damp overcast and misty. Supposed to be raining all day as well, that fine drizzly stuff. . Good job I got my washing done the other day..oooh there's the raib again.
> 
> Seeing Dave talking about petunias made me laugh. Does anyone remember the commercial with petunia and her husband talking about the coast guard and people drowning
> 
> Anyhoo. Stay safe peeps



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BDTr_H70rNE


What about worn tyres?


----------



## Dave7 (4 May 2022)

gavroche said:


> I won't even have to do that as my grandson and his dad are roofers so they are doing it for me. Professional job then with rubber felt glued on .



aaahhh, well I admit, that may (MAY) be even better than using Welshies vast experience.
Thinking about it, she is probably better at opening roofs up than repairing them


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> . The world we live in. We've all seen eggs for sale outside people's houses, farm gates with an honesty box etc. Genuine Facebook post in one of the local village groups...............
> 
> View attachment 643074


I hardly use cash at all these days, but I have started carrying a couple of pounds worth of change so I can chuck something in the busker's hat outside Lidl or Aldi. 

It isn't such a daft idea to offer a PayPal option. Almost inspired, in fact! You trust people to pay cash for the eggs, so why _not_ trust them to PayPal you the payment?


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2022)

Cut all the lawns.....again - that's 4 cuts on the front and 3 each on the sides and back since yesterday afternoon. Raked all the cuttings up. Another couple of cuts on each one and a lot of edging, and I should be back somewhere near where the lawns were before we went away.
My spuds, onions and garlic are going strong, but my carrots and beans are all a no show. 
Had lunch and am now enjoying a nice cool pint of Exmoor Stag. Siesta beckoning.


----------



## byegad (4 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BDTr_H70rNE
> 
> 
> What about worn tyres?




In our household, when visiting the seaside any small vessel is called a dingee, and the man is always waving at us if in the water.

Cooee!


----------



## 12boy (4 May 2022)

Had my transesophageal echocardiogram yesterday and took my last Xarelto blood thinner Monday night. The Doc said every thing looks perfect with the umbrella seal well seated. I could go for a bike ride later today although I will wait till tomorrow when my son and his wife will go home to Denver. They had come up to accompany me to the hospital since I couldn't drive for 24 hours and take care of my wife while I was hors de combat. It will be raining all day today anyway.
This afternoon we will see the cancer doc who will say if the new chemo is working and if it is will double the dose. So far the only side effect seems to be overwhelming fatigue. At some point she may just say screw this...just give me palliative care. She is tougher than me..I would have been at that point years ago. It has been almost 6 years since the diagnosis.
We have been watching the Sister Boniface series which is pretty goofy and is a sister program to Father Brown with Mark Wiliams, Mr Weasely. 
Be safe and well.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2022)

I wasn't brilliant this morning, stiff joints and muscle aches, but Yoga was good, Peter gave us a good workout and I was moving freely afterwards. Its been raining this afternoon like someones been boat building but I've got most of the housework done. I've also got the computer updated, I was on Xubuntu 20.04 Long term support release, it told me last week that the next LTS release was available but it wouldn't let me upgrade, so I found a guide online and upgraded via the command line, but it wouldn't let me go straight to the latest release, instead I had to upgrade to 21.10 then upgrade to 22.04, but what amused me was the names they give the upgrades, someone there has got a sense of humour, I went from Focal Fossa to Jammy Jellyfish via Impish Indri. 
​​


----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I hardly use cash at all these days, but I have started carrying a couple of pounds worth of change so I can chuck something in the busker's hat outside Lidl or Aldi.
> 
> It isn't such a daft idea to offer a PayPal option. Almost inspired, in fact! You trust people to pay cash for the eggs, so why _not_ trust them to PayPal you the payment?



Not quite the point I was making. The poster is suggesting the egg seller publicises bank and PayPal details in a situation where any passers-by can simply pick them up.

Several people replied giving the egg supplier's name.

I know further authentication is needed but financial details, email address, name and physical address (outside farm or private house etc) is a decent start for ripping someone off.


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2022)

Just realised that we've passed the 100K mark on the number of posts in this thread.
@classic33 did post #100K on Saturday. Well done all! 

I've bought a motion sensor animal deterrant for my garden from LIDL.
Hooked up to a hose pipe, it senses anything nearby and gives 'em a good soaking. Hopefully I can get rid of the bloody cat that thinks my raised beds are his personal dirt tray. 
He's in for a shock tonight!


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Not quite the point I was making. The poster is suggesting the egg seller publicises bank and PayPal details in a situation where any passers-by can simply pick them up.


I did think that giving bank details would be iffy.

I had forgotten that the PayPal details would include your email address, giving which could also be iffy.

In other words - you were right!


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2022)

I put a couple of tins of tomatoes in the community food donations crate at Aldi today. The creme egg packet was still there but I noticed that it had been opened. Either the donor had taken one out before donating, or some cheeky person has reached in, nicked a creme egg, and then put the remainder back in the crate!

The phantom choc donor (or a copycat choc supplier) has now added a _Terry's Chocolate Orange_ to the crate.


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2022)

They'll pinch anything in my area – from facebook North Baddesley 


> Hi just putting this out there to warn others fence panels and trellis was delivered this afternoon. Whilst fitting panels someone has walked off with the trellis. Silver van was parked out the front it was only minutes. Unbelievable cannot trust anyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2022)

The sun came out and it's been a gorgeous day. Blue skies sunshine and warmth 

We had southern fried chicken today. 

And I spent some money on a new sewing machine, well not a new one, another vintage machine that does zig zag stitches.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2022)

Driving to the hospital tonight and had to make an unscheduled stop, Ducks crossing, Mr and Mrs duck strolling across the road.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 May 2022)

Just watched the 3rd part of DI Ray. I’m really enjoying it. Just tomorrow night to go.


----------



## PaulSB (4 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watched the 3rd part of DI Ray. I’m really enjoying it. Just tomorrow night to go.



Just watched the first three, looking forward to tomorrow night.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> What if he fell asleep lying on the grass, when sunbathing in the garden...?


Doesn't bear thinking about.
Attending the local A&E having been cut up by a robotic mower. How would he explain it?


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Just realised that we've passed the 100K mark on the number of posts in this thread.
> *@classic33 did post #100K on Saturday. Well done all! *
> 
> I've bought a motion sensor animal deterrant for my garden from LIDL.
> ...


What'd I win?

Have something similar for Halloween, it gives full blast from the hosepipe. Jet or spray, depending on how I set the nozzle.


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2022)

A couple of days ago I gave a gilet to a friend of mine. It is in as-new condition, but is about 1.5 sizes too small for me. No point in it going to waste...

He came round today having found a gilet of _his _that he hadn't been wearing because it was about 1.5 sizes too big for him! It fits me pretty well now, and will be a perfect fit once I have lost another 7 or 8 kgs of surplus weight.

I bought a lightweight gilet a few weeks ago. This one is much thicker so it will be better in cooler conditions.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun came out and it's been a gorgeous day. Blue skies sunshine and warmth
> 
> We had southern fried chicken today.
> 
> And I spent some money on a new sewing machine, well not a new one, another vintage machine that does zig zag stitches.


Couldn't you have just bought the correct foot and spread the stitching. Or just do wonky sewing and get a similar effect?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you have just bought the correct foot and spread the stitching. Or just do wonky sewing and get a similar effect?





I would have but its a vintage as well and the foot cost an eye watering £314 as they are so rare. That's 3 times more than the the New machine


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I would have but its a vintage as well and the foot cost an eye watering £314 as they are so rare. That's 3 times more than the the New machine


Is it a Singer sewing machine?
I've three of the feet required for zigzag stitching, spare.


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2022)

Enjoy the day!


----------



## pawl (5 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watched the 3rd part of DI Ray. I’m really enjoying it. Just tomorrow night to go.





The final scenes were a surprise.

Happy 😃 birthday.


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2022)

I'm going for a walk, I may be some time.


----------



## PaulSB (5 May 2022)

Good morning, dull, grey, warmish and no breeze. I think the sun will shine later. I'll get the bike out in a couple of hours for the first ride since I got my repaired wheel back. This afternoon it's the fortnightly card group, it will be Canasta (I'm good with this game) or Bridge (I need a crib sheet to get the bidding right! ) Bar the dusting and bed change I mustered enthusiasm for the domestics yesterday so I'll do those today. Might fit in an Aldi run.

If the sun does shine it may dry the soil sufficiently to create a tilth for sowing lettuce and spring onions. A friend has kindly given me his spare seed potatoes. I now have to work out how I can rearrange my crop plan to fit them in without disrupting the autumn and winter brassicas. Yes, I know this is a bit sad to some folk, so says someone I know well  ,but it's the professional grower in me, I always have to have a follow on crop and utilise space to the maximum.

Gas consumption has plummeted by two-thirds in the last four weeks. Excellent news. Failed at Wordle. Bad news.


----------



## PaulSB (5 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'm going for a walk, I may be some time.



I do hope you're not telling us something with this post?


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2022)

Good morning one and all.
Bins sorted.....green and blue (recycling) today.
Dishes/glasses sorted and washed.
0800 Aldi dash planned.
MrsD wants to go out for the "pensioners" lunch today.......more for a change of scenery than anything else......we shall see how she feels nearer the time .


----------



## Paulus (5 May 2022)

Good morning all. 

A fencing contractor is doing some work for us today. A new gate, 7 panels, trellis with concrete posts.

Last night we went to the Peacock theatre in london to see Aliaz and janette, those who watch Strictly will know who they are. A very good show based on musical movies over the years. Even better that the tickets were £9 each on a last minute ticket agency site.

The weather looks good for today.

Sainsburys are delivering the fortnightly shopping, so there's something to look forward to 

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## dave r (5 May 2022)

good morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is it a Singer sewing machine?
> I've three of the feet required for zigzag stitching, spare.





It is. Dam 3? You can get a lot of money for them. If you have a Swiss one or a greist on Etsy they cost loads of money if you can find them that is.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2022)

Morning. Supposed to be another nice day here for us.


It's bin day as well. Oh the excitement of it all.

And it's MO's Birthday as well so happy birthday old girl 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2022)

pawl said:


> The final scenes were a surprise.



Certainly was. I was almost tempted to watch the final episode on iplayer but I’ll keep it for tonight. 

Bit of a long lie this morning. Another overcast but mild day here. Not sure I fancy doing much.


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2022)

Happy Birthday @Mo1959


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2022)

Morning all 

Well, my automatic cat deterrent works.
My little old doggie went out for a wee at 2am and came back in soaked. 
Happy birthday @Mo1959


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2022)

Happy birthday Mo.....any plans for it?

Back from Aldi.
There are just a few things we needed that have a short 'use by' date eg trifles.....MrsD enjoys them and they are fattening (which she needs) and Aldi is not far away so I am happy to nip there regularly.


----------



## Paulus (5 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well, my automatic cat deterrent works.
> My little old doggie went out for a wee at 2am and came back in soaked.
> Happy birthday @Mo1959



Collateral damage.


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2022)

Me and MrsD both failed at wordle.
Seen the answer and......never heard of it.


----------



## dave r (5 May 2022)

I'm out for a bimble, sat in Harvey's Coffee Cabin with a sausage sandwich.


----------



## dave r (5 May 2022)

Happy birthday @Mo1959


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2022)

I did Wordle for a change and got it in 5. I guessed what one of the 2 definitions in my dictionary was. The other was an American meaning which I hadn't thought of, but do get. 

I should drag myself out of bed because I have a lunchtime meet-up with Littgull. I haven't seen him since we did a 100 km ride together in mid-November. I haven't ridden that far since! 

See you later...


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2022)

First Elephant Garlic of the year.






Tasty stuff!


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> First Elephant Garlic of the year.
> 
> View attachment 643234
> 
> ...



Do you use that as you would normal garlic ?


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do you use that as you would normal garlic ?



Yes, but we use the stems as you would a Leek and the flower buds are nice as well.


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2022)

Spuds and onions doing well. Should have a good crop this year.


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 643252
> 
> Spuds and onions doing well. Should have a good crop this year.




Nice, I don't grow nothing except old


----------



## Dave7 (5 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Nice, I don't grow nothing except old



Don't you grow bunions or nasal hair ?. Maybe larger ears ?


----------



## dave r (5 May 2022)

I've been out for a bimble this morning, Twycross and back, 40 miles ridden with a stop at Harvey's Coffee Cabin, one of my favourite cafe's, I haven't been out that way for about eighteen months so it was nice to pay them a visit, I also rode through the Bluebell woods on Purley Chase for the first time in ages, 37mph on the descent on the way out and 5mph climbing up it on the way back, plenty of time to admire the Bluebell woods as I climbed. Early start, I was out at eight, left Coventry up Penny Park Lane, Bennets Road South, through Keresley and then up Breech Oak Lane, I was in the lanes by the time the school run got started so though the lanes were busy I avoided the chaos round by me, theres three schools and a nursery by where I live. It was a bit cool when I left but warmed up nicely as the ride went on, I was wearing summer tights, a short sleeved top and a long sleeved top plus a base layer, I was a bit cool at first but I was getting warm by the end. Thats another good morning out on my bike, very enjoyable.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/89142863


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 May 2022)

Went round the new neighbours yesterday pm for a 'get to know each other' hookup.

Really nice night, got back indoors at 2am, got to sleep at 5am and got up at 1pm today.

They seem on the same wavelength and were good fun to be with and had no stuffy reserve about them - we'll see how things develop over time.


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2022)

Just realised that it's 17 years, to the day, since we moved from Worcestershire to North Devon. Time flies!


----------



## 12boy (5 May 2022)

Feliz cumpleanos, Mo. Y mucho mas.
A gorgeous day here after a few cloudy rainy ones.
Be safe and well, jovenes.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 May 2022)

Happy birthday @Mo1959


----------



## dave r (5 May 2022)

Wordle in 4 tonight, the word was unexpected, Dordle in 7, just made it, Quordle later.


----------



## numbnuts (5 May 2022)

It's been very quiet here today I wonder why


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I should drag myself out of bed because I have a lunchtime meet-up with Littgull. I haven't seen him since we did a 100 km ride together in mid-November. I haven't ridden that far since!


We had a good 2.5 hour chat in the sunshine. The original venue was to be a roadside cafe but Littgull had changed his mind by the time that I arrived. I thought the same as him, that it would be a shame to sit next to a busy road. Also, a group of cyclists had just arrived before us and would probably have taken up all the outdoor seating.

Instead, we cycled round the path to the cafe on the far side of Hollingworth Lake, and sat at a table next to the lake (which is actually a reservoir). A much nicer place to talk.



SpokeyDokey said:


> Went round the new neighbours yesterday pm for a 'get to know each other' hookup.


You (and my sister) are clearly at the opposite end of the sociability spectrum to me ... I moved here 7 years ago and my sister helped me move in. That day she leaned over the fence and introduced herself to my immediate neighbours, and introduced me too. I reluctantly said hello... I haven't said a word to them since!  (To be fair, I hardly ever see them.)

Sis has been living in Devon for less than 2 years and she seems to know 50+ people there already.


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Sis has been living in Devon for less than 2 years and she seems to know 50+ people there already.


That's Devon for ya.
This is the only place I've lived where I'm on first name terms with at least a dozen neighbours and numerous local shopkeepers.


----------



## PaulSB (5 May 2022)

Birthday Greetings @Mo1959 🥂

A good ride today, 30 miles in 1:58:46 including 2450 feet of ascent. It's a very beautiful evening so I'm going up to the allotment to do a spot of planting and sow lettuce etc.

I fancy watching DI Ray at 9.00 but Mrs P is playing 🎾 so the question is do I risk it.

Came home to a speeding ticket. In my defence I genuinely didn't know it is a 30 limit but that's no excuse. Paperwork says I may qualify for a Diversionary Course. Apparently there are now four variations of the Speed Awareness Course so I'll wait to see which if any I get offered. Otherwise it's £100 and 3 points. 😢


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 May 2022)

Happy Birthday @Mo1959!!!

So - today - ride done - needed to check bike out after cleaning it up a couple of days ago - gear change was totally gunked up and chain had some links that would hardly move at all
all sorted with some degreaser and a chain cleaner
except that one of the bolts for the chain ring wouldn't go back - thread totally k*******d - so ordered new ones from Amazon - arrived the next day
Was hoping it would stop some creaking under power but still no change - works better and easier to pedal though

And voting done - plus buying shoes with my wife
just re-read that - are you allowed to sell your wife??

anyway - just remembered that I need to adjust the indexing on the bike - better go do that before I forget again!


----------



## gavroche (5 May 2022)

Bon anniversaire @Mo1959 . Enjoy your day.
I cycled 72 kms today and felt I could have done more. The training for the C2C in July is going well.
Recovery day tomorrow .


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2022)

Nearly time for the final part of DI Ray. 

I might watch this too. https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/44865/67004432/sudden-death-1995


----------



## Paulus (5 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nearly time for the final part of DI Ray.
> 
> I might watch this too. https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/44865/67004432/sudden-death-1995



I'm only up to episode 2 of DI Ray, it's very good though.


----------



## PaulSB (5 May 2022)

DI Ray. No spoilers please, I have decided to wait for Mrs P.......discretion being the better part of valour!

I've just eaten a packet of cheese flavoured seaweed crisps. Remarkably good.


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> DI Ray. No spoilers please



In fact no spoilers for _any _show/film/series, at _any _time, please! 



Spoiler: Pretty please!



I didn't watch _The Sopranos_ until about _5 years_ after everybody else had been raving about it and _Breaking Bad_ was after about _3 years_! I _still_ haven't watched _Gone With The Wind_ or _The Sound Of Music_!


----------



## GM (5 May 2022)

Happy birthday Mo, hope you've had a great day 🎂🥂


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I do hope you're not telling us something with this post?


Possibly.
Been for the walk, back in long enough to boil the kettle, make a cuppa and now get the weight of the legs.

'til the morning at least.


----------



## mikeIow (5 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Would one tackle dense, foot high damp grass?


Satellite delay here…..I don’t know any petrol mower that would tackle that: you need a strimmer or brush saw!

Main point of a robomow is to keep the grass in shape with no grass collection needed….you would need to lower it first, but from then: happy days!

& HB Mo 🥳🎉🥂👍. lovely day for a celebration! Well….it was brutally hot here in the Midlands 😎👍


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Nice, I don't grow nothing except old


Not even a pot plant? 
Daisy or sunflower?


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's been very quiet here today I wonder why


Everyone making the best of "summer", now it's appeared again, before it disappears as quick as it arrived.


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Birthday Greetings @Mo1959 🥂
> 
> A good ride today, 30 miles in 1:58:46 including 2450 feet of ascent. It's a very beautiful evening so I'm going up to the allotment to do a spot of planting and sow lettuce etc.
> 
> ...


How'd they trace you?
Your bike has no plates, and you can't be fined for speeding on a bike.

Tip, not a get out.
If you go through the area regularly, check the size of the signs. Under 290mm, or over 350mm, and the limit can't legally be enforced. Local council found out to their cost, having bought the cheaper smaller signs and then having to replace them with legally sized signs.


----------



## 12boy (6 May 2022)

Went for my first ride since 3/15. A tad over 20 miles and less than 9 mph on a onespeed Brompton. Very enjoyable. My sitbones have list their usual insensitivity, however.


----------



## PaulSB (6 May 2022)

12boy said:


> Went for my first ride since 3/15. A tad over 20 miles and less than 9 mph on a onespeed Brompton. Very enjoyable. My sitbones have list their usual insensitivity, however.



Ouch!


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2022)

Gonna be another of "those days"!


----------



## dave r (6 May 2022)

Good morning folks


----------



## Chief Broom (6 May 2022)

Morning folks and a happy birthday to Mo  im hoping for warmer weather...its going to happen any day now  ive learnt a lesson this year on starting sowing too early but on the positive side my compost 'hot bed' is working a treat  have got tomatoes,chillies and even basil growing in the mini greenhouse. When i eventually get a full size greenhouse i shall make a large 'hot bed' under the staging for keeping plants happy in the spring 
Its a Tesco delivery day and ive over ordered on everything.....figured that food prices are just going to rise so might as well stock up.


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2022)

Morning all .
Sorry @ColinJ but here is a SPOILER for you. I watched High Noon yesterday and the goody won.
Apart from that it was overcast and cool 
Today I have to go auntie visiting, wonderful


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2022)

Coooeee. Another Friday and of course it's dull, overcast and going to rain. Top temp will be 14 deg according to my weather ap. On the bright side it's supposed to start getting warmer and sunnier again. So Woohoòo.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2022)

We have  and quite breezy too. Not very pleasant. Need to get out though so off to don the waterproofs.


----------



## Paulus (6 May 2022)

Good morning all. 
It's nice and sunny here

My son has done his back in playing squash last night, he does have a bit of a weakness there. So I am on a mercy mission this morning to see what he needs. A good excuse for another bike ride for moi.

All the usual things to do today, I might be able to fit a couple of pints in at the Mitre Mitre lunchtime, plus the Giro starts this morning 
Another busy day in paradise.


----------



## PaulSB (6 May 2022)

Good morning, grey and calm here and I think the sun may arrive shortly it is though forecast for 60% rain at 2.00pm Heading out on the bike to meet a buddy, I'm taking him to a new cafe which I found a few weeks ago. Our bunch is down to two at present, one is always heavily occupied with TTs at this time of year and the other has an injury which we fear will keep him off the bike till late June. It's certainly screwed his cycling plans for the year. The injury is such that what he can do is very limited in what he can do in general life. It's an easy 55 miler which has a couple of bail out options if the weather turns against earlier than forecast or we can up the pace to get home quick, both should work.

If it's not peeing down I'll plant my potatoes this afternoon. Must go I've spent far too much time discussing Wordle strategy today.


----------



## PaulSB (6 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> It's nice and sunny here
> 
> My son has done his back in playing squash last night, he does have a bit of a weakness there. So I am on a mercy mission this morning to see what he needs. A good excuse for another bike ride for moi.
> ...



Well that's both a  and  so I'll quote you instead!


----------



## mikeIow (6 May 2022)

Y'all need to head to the glorious Midlands - warm 🌞 already, looking like a nice day for a spin with some pals later 👍


----------



## Sterlo (6 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all .
> Sorry @ColinJ but here is a SPOILER for you. I watched High Noon yesterday and the goody won.
> Apart from that it was overcast and cool
> Today I have to go auntie visiting, wonderful



Great thanks @Dave7, I was going to watch that tonight but you've spoilt it. I might watch the 1966 World Cup Final instead so don't tell me who wins.


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Great thanks @Dave7, I was going to watch that tonight but you've spoilt it. I might watch the 1966 World Cup Final instead so don't tell me who wins.


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2022)

Ooohhh wordle in 3 .
Was on the verge of giving up when the missing letter clicked into place.


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Birthday Greetings @Mo1959 🥂
> 
> A good ride today, 30 miles in 1:58:46 including 2450 feet of ascent. It's a very beautiful evening so I'm going up to the allotment to do a spot of planting and sow lettuce etc.
> 
> ...



I got caught out in what I really thought was a 50 mph zone. Went on a speed awareness course and actually found it really interesting and helpful.
I had to pay for the course which was the same as the fine but avoided the 3 points.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Y'all need to head to the glorious Midlands - warm 🌞 already, looking like a nice day for a spin with some pals later 👍





Hell no. It took me decades to get away from the god awful place. I have no wish to go back thank you very much


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Hell no. It took me decades to get away from the god awful place. I have no wish to go back thank you very much



South Midlands (if there is such a term) has some nice areas but as for the 'actual' midlands I am with you.


----------



## gavroche (6 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> South Midlands (if there is such a term) has some nice areas but as for the 'actual' midlands I am with you.



Wales is best: nice people, beautiful scenery and good weather all year round. 😄


----------



## numbnuts (6 May 2022)

🎵Wherever I lay my hat that's my home 🎵


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2022)

Morning all 

Tis Fish Friday 
Going to pick some stuff up from the local garden centre first, then lunching in the Aggi.


mikeIow said:


> Satellite delay here…..I don’t know any petrol mower that would tackle that: you need a strimmer or brush saw!


My Webbs petrol mower tackled it OK, but I had to do four cuts at lowering heights. It wouldn't have done it in one go.


welsh dragon said:


> Hell no. It took me decades to get away from the god awful place. I have no wish to go back thank you very much


Another escapee here. On our round England trip we just did, we spent some time near a couple of large towns. Enough to make me never want to live anywhere busy again.
My next move is likely to be onto Exmoor.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2022)

Its a bit busy out there, was out by eight to do the supermarket shop and queuing traffic everywhere, its normally nice and quiet at that time.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> 🎵Wherever I lay my hat that's my home 🎵



I don't have a hat. 

Walk done and it mostly stayed dry apart from a few spells of drizzle. Very mild though. I hate damp, humid weather. Makes me feel lethargic.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I got caught out in what I really thought was a 50 mph zone. Went on a speed awareness course and actually found it really interesting and helpful.
> I had to pay for the course which was the same as the fine but avoided the 3 points.



I went on one 7 or 8 years ago thinking it would be a waste of time.

However, I learnt a few things and, more importantly, it made me stop and think about how I drove.

On the other hand I was shocked at what some attendees didn't know.


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> On the other hand I was shocked at what some attendees didn't know.



Like what?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Like what?



Simple observational stuff re parked cars where mothers and children were grouped nearby, change of road conditions eg dry to puddly, dark tunnels man-made and tree-lined, road signs for eg sharp bends - stuff like that.


----------



## Dave7 (6 May 2022)

Just enjoyed crispy jacket potatoes with melty cheese and baked beans.....yummy


----------



## numbnuts (6 May 2022)

Done a lot today painted some parts on my trike that looked flakey, did some sewing and made 36 mince pies.
Got up this morning at 06:00 to put the old black bag out and the bloody binmen failed to pick them up, no doubt the foxes will rip them apart tonight.


----------



## numbnuts (6 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Just enjoyed crispy jacket potatoes with melty cheese and baked beans.....yummy


 
I had fish with taste the different tartar sauce.....but I didn't  it was just like any other tartar sauce


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2022)

We had lamb casserole .

It's still dull and rather damp here. I just watched the first episide of D.I. Ray. It's quite good


----------



## numbnuts (6 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had lamb casserole .
> 
> It's still dull and rather damp here. I just watched the first episide of D.I. Ray. It's quite good



We have 25c..... without the lamb casserole


----------



## PaulSB (6 May 2022)

I was like a fine vintage champagne 🍾 on the bike today....................lightly chilled. Geez it's got cold up here


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> We have 25c..... without the lamb casserole





Grrrrr. lucky thing


----------



## dave r (6 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Grrrrr. lucky thing



It was quite warm this morning but went cool and cloudy this afternoon, I got a settee stretch cover and my Good Ladies wheelchair cover dried this morning.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2022)

Good news this afternoon, my Good Lady has been declared medically fit and is due to be discharged Monday, they're waiting for the care package to be put in place. Now the question is, why do I feel like I do when a holiday is coming to an end, weird.


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Good news this afternoon, my Good Lady has been declared medically fit and is due to be discharged Monday, they're waiting for the care package to be put in place.


Excellent news!



dave r said:


> Now the question is, why do I feel like I do when a holiday is coming to an end, weird.


Because you effectively have pretty much a full-time care job. It sounds like you might be getting some extra help (?), which would be good.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2022)

gavroche said:


> Wales is best: *nice people,* beautiful scenery and good weather all year round. 😄


You willing to take ownership of one J. Prescott, born Prestatyn, 31 May 1938?


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> 🎵Wherever I lay my hat that's my home 🎵


Either one small home, or, one big hat.


----------



## PaulSB (6 May 2022)

We had an excellent though chilly ride this morning. As we crested the final climb, ½ mile from my house, the temperature dropped and a heavy fine drizzle started. My mate had another 10 miles to ride home.

My buddy loves his numbers close to obsession. Me? I just like a good average and some climbing PBs. There's a 1.6 mile climb on the way home which he hates but announced about 300 metres from the start he was "having a go at it." Bang. Hammer down and left me. When he was 60-70 metres ahead I decided to chase. I caught and passed him three times and being heavier than me got 20 metres on me on a slight descent which I hauled back to 5 on the last incline which stops at the lights. So you get the picture, two friends are pushing each other hard for a laugh.

"F***" he says as we stopped at the red light. "I've run out of road"

Me: "This is the end of the segment"

"Oh I don't care about that. I needed a bit more road to get a breakthrough."

Me: "Breakthrough?"

"Yes. I needed a bit more road to get a Critical Power Breakthrough and my Garmin says I've missed it"

Me: "WHAT????????"

I then get five miles of having Critical Power explained to me and the importance of a "Breakthrough." It's an algorithm of some sort which measures something or other in Watts.

To which I eventually responded when I could get a word in "So I've just done an eyeballs out climb so you can increase your maximum power output readings?" 

"Yes, that's right" 🤣🤣🤣 Next time. Next time. I'll increase his bloody output for him. 🤣

We now have wind, heavy rain and cold - I can see Mrs P lighting a fire tonight. It's more like autumn than spring.

Just sat down with a brew and had the rather wonderful thought that there is nothing I have to do between now and 9.00 Monday when I have a ride arranged. There will have to be an Aldi dash but that's all. A good feeling.

Had two replacement radiators and a heated towel rail installed today. Look very good and the bathroom no longer looks like it needs decorating........the old radiator and towel rail were so shabby it changed the whole room.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Good news this afternoon, my Good Lady has been declared medically fit and is due to be discharged Monday, they're waiting for the care package to be put in place. Now the question is, why do I feel like I do when a holiday is coming to an end, weird.



👍👍👍


----------



## gavroche (6 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You willing to take ownership of one J. Prescott, born Prestatyn, 31 May 1938?



And Dawn French was born in Holyhead, Anglesey.


----------



## numbnuts (6 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Good news this afternoon, my Good Lady has been declared medically fit and is due to be discharged Monday, they're waiting for the care package to be put in place. Now the question is, why do I feel like I do when a holiday is coming to an end, weird.



Respite is good, you take care now


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2022)

gavroche said:


> And Dawn French was born in Holyhead, Anglesey.


Fair enough, where do we send the parcel, which will be sent by return of post?


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2022)

Planted my Broad bean and French stick bean plants today.
None of my runner bean seeds took root, so I need to source a couple of plants locally.
That'll be the lot for this year - garlic, onions, spuds, carrots and beans. Should keep us going for a while.


----------



## pawl (6 May 2022)

Had a good day yesterday with Alan and Jill.Mrs p sisterWalked along the canal from Barlaston toStone. Stopped at the old Joules Brewery for a coffee then Into Stone for lunch at Witherspoon's Had a very nice Korma curry and pint of Ruddles bitterOn the way back to Stoke we called in at Trentham Gardens
Bought mrs p birthday present a very nice colourful glass snail She did choose it. Quick coffee and Victoria Sponge all round .
Lovely weather 
We’re all old age pensioners Oops sorry Senior Citizens me being the most senior.

These fortnightly trips are bit like Last Of The Summer Wine

Did notice on the way up to Stoke via M1 and A50 the number of lorries seems to be increasing Quite a few with foreign number plates


----------



## pawl (6 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Planted my Broad bean and French stick bean plants today.
> None of my runner bean seeds took root, so I need to source a couple of plants locally.
> That'll be the lot for this year - garlic, onions, spuds, carrots and beans. Should keep us going for a while.



Runners beans.I always plant a few i pots in the cold frame as insurance against those planted straight in to the ground


----------



## pawl (6 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Good news this afternoon, my Good Lady has been declared medically fit and is due to be discharged Monday, they're waiting for the care package to be put in place. Now the question is, why do I feel like I do when a holiday is coming to an end, weird.



Not at all weird The level of care you give your good lady with the best will in the world must tell on you Having worked in elderly care for thirty five years i know the strain it can put on carers Not only physical stress but mentally. I hope that who ever did the assessment included you I worked for social services and the main carer was always included on the assessment of need ,quite often backed up by a home visit when considered necessary 


Good to hear your good lady is fit for discharge.Hope things go well for you and good lady .

Best wishes to you both.🥰🥰😍


----------



## pawl (6 May 2022)

Just consuming a packet of Cheese and Onion Crisps in the vain hope the crunching drowns out the sound of Coronation Street.If that doesn’t work a I’ll try Cream Crackers if that fails Ginger Biscuit are the next option.After that the only option will be divorce 

Should have had a pre nuptial banning the watching of Emmerdale and Coronation Street


----------



## BoldonLad (6 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Just consuming a packet of Cheese and Onion Crisps in the vain hope the crunching drowns out the sound of Coronation Street.If that doesn’t work a I’ll try Cream Crackers if that fails Ginger Biscuit are the next option.After that the only option will be divorce
> 
> * Should have had a pre nuptial banning the watching of Emmerdale and Coronation Street*



What an excellent idea!

I wasn't that well prepared, I use a set of Soundcore Earbuds


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I wasn't that well prepared, I use a set of Soundcore Earbuds



I do it the other way round when my pal is here and wants to watch something that I am not interested in. I have a decent pair of headphones permanently attached to the TV, so I turn the soundbar off and hand her the 'phones!


----------



## BoldonLad (6 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I do it the other way round when my pal is here and wants to watch something that I am not interested in. I have a decent pair of headphones permanently attached to the TV, so I turn the soundbar off and hand her the 'phones!



Wouldn't work with Mrs @BoldonLad, headphones would ruffle her hair


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Wouldn't work with Mrs @BoldonLad, headphones would ruffle her hair



Give her the earbuds then!


----------



## Paulus (6 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Just consuming a packet of Cheese and Onion Crisps in the vain hope the crunching drowns out the sound of Coronation Street.If that doesn’t work a I’ll try Cream Crackers if that fails Ginger Biscuit are the next option.After that the only option will be divorce
> 
> Should have had a pre nuptial banning the watching of Emmerdale and Coronation Street





BoldonLad said:


> What an excellent idea!
> 
> I wasn't that well prepared, I use a set of Soundcore Earbuds



MrsP insists on watching Coro.
I have some Samsung ear buds which I wear and listen to the radio whilst the dross is on.


----------



## Paulus (6 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Runners beans.I always plant a few i pots in the cold frame as insurance against those planted straight in to the ground



I've had my Runners and French beans in deep seed trays for over a week, but as yet no showings.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've had my Runners and French beans in deep seed trays for over a week, but as yet no showings.


Your runner beans have done a runner, your French beans are on strike for better conditions (warmer weather).


----------



## pawl (6 May 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> What an excellent idea!
> 
> I wasn't that well prepared, I use a set of Soundcore Earbuds





Paulus said:


> I've had my Runners and French beans in deep seed trays for over a week, but as yet no showings.



Mine appeared after aprox two weeks in seed trays ,those in the ground a little over three weeks I don’t have a greenhouse The frame affords some protection but even so temperatures have been low so germination has been slower.


Some years ago my runner beans were caught by a late frost No runner bean plants at the garden centre’s.I had some seeds left over Potted them up .Put them in the airing cupboard Germinate within a week.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2022)

Mr WD has tomatoe plants and beans sprouting at least i think they are beans


----------



## dave r (6 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Not at all weird The level of care you give your good lady with the best will in the world must tell on you Having worked in elderly care for thirty five years i know the strain it can put on carers Not only physical stress but mentally. I hope that who ever did the assessment included you I worked for social services and the main carer was always included on the assessment of need ,quite often backed up by a home visit when considered necessary
> 
> 
> Good to hear your good lady is fit for discharge.Hope things go well for you and good lady .
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## 12boy (7 May 2022)

Dave r...I get it, brother. No matter how much you love your wife its hard work taking care of someone. Remember.... you can't take care of someone else unless you take care of yourself.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Good news this afternoon, my Good Lady has been declared medically fit and is due to be discharged Monday, they're waiting for the care package to be put in place. Now the question is, why do I feel like I do when a holiday is coming to an end, weird.



Excellent news Dave. Good to read you should be getting additional support which it seems you thoroughly deserve for all your great efforts. 👏

As has been said don't forget to take care of the carer.


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2022)

Morning all 

Dog got me up early.
Off to Minehead this morning so MrsD can see her optician, who moved from Barnstaple to Minehead last year.
Whilst there, we shall meet up with our best mates for lunch.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2022)

Good morning from a bright and breezy Coventry, thank you to all who have commented on my post.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Planted my Broad bean and French stick bean plants today.
> None of my runner bean seeds took root, so I need to source a couple of plants locally.
> That'll be the lot for this year - garlic, onions, spuds, carrots and beans. Should keep us going for a while.



I germinated mine indoors but still only got 50% success rate - only need 8 plants of each and I did sow 16. Leek germination is also poor. My neighbour reports similar problems with germination on a range of stuff. I think it may well be an overall seed quality issue and would love to find out more.

I sowed peas and spring onions outside on Thursday and will sow Pak Choi and lettuce today. I've still got so much seed I'm going for a belt and braces indoor sowing of peas, lettuce, spring onions and Pak Choi. There's always someone looking for spare plants if I have too many.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2022)

Good morning. Pale, grey and still........that's looking out of the window not in the mirror.  The sun should appear for a decent morning but forecast dull for later.

Today? Well I don't have anything which must be done. I haven't mentioned this in the house or I'll end up with a list of things which must be done.

So my plan is some seed sowing and potatoes to plant out. Need to do an Aldi dash. I'll probably clean a bike and the car.

Now then there is the strimmer problem. It has run out of wire. I have replacement wire and have already installed it three times. It isn't difficult, remove cassette-like thingy, wind on wire and replace on to strimmer. Difficult? No of course not there are only two directions one can wind the wire on. Does it ever work for me? No!! Never! No matter how careful I am something goes wrong. One of the deepest of life's mysteries to me.

..........and as for Wordle?  I've got four letters in two lines. Can I think of the fifth? Nope. Had to stop looking at it and I'll just turn it over in my mind while I'm doing stuff.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2022)

@dave r good to see things gradually improving. Like others I fully understand your (sort of) benefitting from a break. Not the way it happened but we all must make the best of bad situations (easier said than done of course).
Look after yourself.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2022)

Oh yes. PS.

We have friends due tonight to play Canasta. I'll be cooking but last we heard, Thursday, one was still testing positive after eight days. Not ill but positive.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2022)

Coooeee. It's misty here but once it burns off it should be a nice day.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2022)

Morning all.
Awake since 0500 and up at 0530......I really wanted a lie in.

Controversial subject BUT.....our daughter (back from holiday) bought us scones, clotted cream and strawberry jam......we are having them for breckie.
We both put the cream on 1st as its easier to spread the jam on top.
Over to you


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Awake since 0500 and up at 0530......I really wanted a lie in.
> 
> Controversial subject BUT.....our daughter (back from holiday) bought us scones, clotted cream and strawberry jam......we are having them for breckie.
> ...





No. Nope. Hell no. Jam first then the cream on top.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Awake since 0500 and up at 0530......I really wanted a lie in.
> 
> Controversial subject BUT.....our daughter (back from holiday) bought us scones, clotted cream and strawberry jam......we are having them for breckie.
> ...



I was just popping out for a while but noticed Dave's quandary. Now I think there's a bigger issue here. Cream and jam layers pale in to insignificance.

BREAKFAST??? I mean. Really? No, I'm sorry  We're talking afternoon tea here not breakfast. There's a special dispensation for cyclists on a cafe stop but otherwise.....?????? Afternoon tea only.

I'm off now I'll pop back later to see if good taste, decorum and acceptable standards of food consumption have returned.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2022)

Morning. Just back a little 19 mile early bimble so off for a soak in the bath now. Getting my hair cut at 11am so that will be today's excitement. 

@PaulSB Can't help you with Wordle as I've forgotten the word already.


----------



## pawl (7 May 2022)

12boy said:


> Dave r...I get it, brother. No matter how much you love your wife its hard work taking care of someone. Remember.... you can't take care of someone else unless you take care of yourself.



Wise words.👍👍i👍


----------



## pawl (7 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've had my Runners and French beans in deep seed trays for over a week, but as yet no showings.



I find that some of the seed sowing compost quite course .I do my first sowing of Beetroot .Cabbage’s in trays They seem to struggle to germinate Next year I will try John Innes seed sowing compost.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No. Nope. Hell no. Jam first then the cream on top.



Thick layer of cream with jam spread to taste.
If you put the jam on first you can't spread the cream on.


----------



## Dirk (7 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We both put the cream on 1st as its easier to spread the jam on top.



You'd be welcome in Devon any time.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thick layer of cream with jam spread to taste.
> If you put the jam on first you can't spread the cream on.



Just put a generous dod on top and it'll spread when you're shoving it down your gob anyway!


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> ..........and as for Wordle?  I've got four letters in two lines. Can I think of the fifth? Nope. Had to stop looking at it and I'll just turn it over in my mind while I'm doing stuff.


Wordle.
By 3rd line I had 3 greens on blocks 2, 4 and 5.......took me 2 hours before it clicked


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just put a generous dod on top and it'll spread when you're shoving it down your gob anyway!





Lady like as ever I see


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2022)

The mist has cleared. The sun is shining and it's going to be gorgeous day


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2022)

54 years married and now we are getting divorced. 
MrsD has decided she likes the jam on first... oh woe is me


----------



## dave r (7 May 2022)

I'm out for a bimble, currently sat in Hatton Locks cafe with egg on toast and a coffee.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm out for a bimble, currently sat in Hatton Locks cafe with egg on toast and a coffee.
> 
> View attachment 643436



The eggs are a bit too well done for me. I like my yolk still reasonably runny.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The eggs are a bit too well done for me. I like my yolk still reasonably runny.



They're a bit too well done for me as well, but they filled a small gap.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Pale, grey and still........that's looking out of the window not in the mirror.  The sun should appear for a decent morning but forecast dull for later.
> 
> Today? Well I don't have anything which must be done. I haven't mentioned this in the house or I'll end up with a list of things which must be done.
> 
> ...


With regards yer strimmer problem. Check the spool for an arrow showing which way to wind it. Also ensure that you're not winding it backwards, against the "inbuilt" coiling, caused by winding in manufacturing.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2022)

dave r said:


> They're a bit too well done for me as well, but they filled a small gap.



Just remembered I bought eggs yesterday so might have a couple for lunch today. I’ve got a red pepper in the fridge so might make an omelette. I’m trying hard to lose my sweet tooth and eat healthier and cut out snacks.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> *Just put a generous dod on top* and it'll spread when you're shoving it down your gob anyway!


Is that "dod" atop the cream or jam?


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm out for a bimble, currently sat in Hatton Locks cafe with egg on toast and a coffee.
> 
> View attachment 643436



WOT? No scone with jam and cream?

Enjoy.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Wordle.
> By 3rd line I had 3 greens on blocks 2, 4 and 5.......took me 2 hours before it clicked



Me too. Just got it now. 

Right ALDI dash next though Mrs P has added to the list so we are talking marathon......


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2022)

pawl said:


> I find that some of the seed sowing compost quite course .I do my first sowing of Beetroot .Cabbage’s in trays They seem to struggle to germinate Next year I will try John Innes seed sowing compost.



I used John Innes a couple of years ago and wouldn't again. Keep in mind it contains soil and can set like concrete if allowed to dry out. I'm very aware it was once an industry standard but feel it's just a marketing name these days.

This year for the first time I used peat free for seed sowing. I don't think it works and I'm buying a very small bag of peat today. Everything else is 100% peat free.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2022)

The sun is out. The windows and doors are open to let some much needed fresh air in the house. Winter has finally gone. . I love this weather


----------



## numbnuts (7 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun is out. The windows and doors are open to let some much needed fresh air in the house. Winter has finally gone. . I love this weather



See your turn now we have 🎵nothing but gray skys🎵 and only 16c


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2022)

I just had a rather nice look male pheasant trying to come into the house.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2022)




----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> See your turn now we have 🎵nothing but gray skys🎵 and only 16c



'Only 16C'... We _dream_ of 16! 

It is currently 14C here but apparently it will peak at 16C for an hour later on. 

After the recent Covid malarkey, I now feel like I might be coming down with a cold! I don't feel that rough, but the signs are there. 

Actually, this is making me wonder about hay fever again. I have never been diagnosed with it but I do seem to catch a lot of Spring 'colds'... 

I want to go out on my bike but I am going to be heading back down to Devon in less than 2 weeks time and I don't want to descend back into the lurgy pit before then in case I haven't recovered properly by the time that I go. 

I'll give it a few hours and see how I feel later. I will either stroll to the shops or do a quick tour of the town on my bike. I can take advantage of the 16C heatwave due from 16:00 to 17:00!


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I just had a rather nice look male pheasant trying to come into the house.


Self delivery meal?


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I just had a rather nice look male pheasant trying to come into the house.





classic33 said:


> Self delivery meal?


It was damn auto-correct on the tablet... She was trying to type '_*peasant*_'!


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It was damn auto-correct on the tablet... She was trying to type '_*peasant*_'!


That'd be no good, she'd be done for eating a peasant.
There'd be more meat on a "leg of peasant" though.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Your runner beans have done a runner, your *French beans are on strike* for better conditions (warmer weather).



Don't think it can be a "French Strike", they haven't burned the seed trays, and/or barricaded the road (yet)


----------



## dave r (7 May 2022)

I've been for a bimble down memory lane this morning, Hatton Locks the destination, 40 miles the journey, when I was first retired we used to meet up every Thursday at Hatton Locks for a chinwag, mostly Coventry Road Club members, a big group of us, I haven't been there for about two years now so it made for a very pleasant morning on familiar roads. I was out early, about eight, a bright sunny morning, windy and a bit fresh, I had cold arms for the first hour. I took one of the shorter routes out, through Balsall Common, past Baddesley Clinton and through Lowsenford, I took the short route back through Beausale, Honiley and Balsall Common, hard work into the breeze but a very enjoyable ride and there were lots of cyclist in the lanes which is always nice to see. 115 miles ridden this week, a months worth of cycling in a week and my largest weeks mileage for about 2 years.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/89352330


----------



## numbnuts (7 May 2022)

The  did come out we now have 24c


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> The  did come out we now have 24c



Here too, but it is still only 15-16C. It feels a bit warmer in the sunshine when out of the wind, but no more than that with windchill, and less in the wind when clouds block the direct sunlight.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been for a bimble down memory lane this morning, Hatton Locks the destination, 40 miles the journey, when I was first retired we used to meet up every Thursday at Hatton Locks for a chinwag, mostly Coventry Road Club members, a big group of us, I haven't been there for about two years now so it made for a very pleasant morning on familiar roads. I was out early, about eight, a bright sunny morning, windy and a bit fresh, I had cold arms for the first hour. I took one of the shorter routes out, through Balsall Common, past Baddesley Clinton and through Lowsenford, I took the short route back through Beausale, Honiley and Balsall Common, hard work into the breeze but a very enjoyable ride and there were lots of cyclist in the lanes which is always nice to see. 115 miles driden this week, a months worth of cycling in a week and my largest weeks mileage for about 2 years.
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/89352330



Great to see you've taken the opportunity while it's been there even though the circumstances aren't those you'd wish for.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2022)

Our now Covid negative friends will be coming tonight. I will prepare a meal shortly. 👍

Just having my lunch and pondering one of life's great mysteries..............

Who does buy the fish that John West rejects?


----------



## 12boy (7 May 2022)

Here's a heretical thought...what if the jam and cream were mixed together in the the most tasty ratio and then applied to the scone?
Speaking of pheasantry, on my ride Thursday last I saw the first pelican of the year.
Alas, I have misplaced my lawn mower battery and I fear a new is needed. After a suitable period (i.e. when the grass is too long to mow) the old one will appear by magic, but it won't be bad to have 2. As it is I will have to have two mows at different settings to mow properly. Some groceries are also needed so I can batch those errands. I will try to squeeze in a short ride today even though it is windy.
Be safe and well and appreciate the authentic scones you can get there. Ours are triangular and very sweet, usually with berries mixed in, more like shortbread.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Who does buy the fish that John West rejects?



Bears with bruised testicles?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2022)

Got excited to see the new Bosch spin off is out now on Amazon but it has ads which will be annoying. Several of the reviewers saying they’re not happy paying for prime then getting hit with ads. Hope this isn’t something Amazon is going to end up doing with more of their films and series.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Got excited to see the new Bosch spin off is out now on Amazon but it has ads which will be annoying. Several of the reviewers saying they’re not happy paying for prime then getting hit with ads. Hope this isn’t something Amazon is going to end up doing with more of their films and series.



Exactly the same feeling here. They also plonk a distracting light grey _*freevee *_logo in the bottom righthand corner of the picture.







They should let subscribers watch ad-free and logo-free. Anybody who doesn't pay can have the ads and logos!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Got excited to see the new Bosch spin off is out now on Amazon but it has ads which will be annoying. Several of the reviewers saying they’re not happy paying for prime then getting hit with ads. Hope this isn’t something Amazon is going to end up doing with more of their films and series.





I thought of watching that as well, but if its that bad I won't bother


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Exactly the same feeling here. They also plonk a distracting light grey _*freevee *_logo in the bottom righthand corner of the picture.
> 
> View attachment 643533
> 
> ...





Freevee used to be the old IMDB. They have now changed the name. That chanel always had ads, that's how people could watch it without paying anything.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Freevee used to be the old IMDB. They have now changed the name. That chanel always had ads, that's how people could watch it without paying anything.



The problem is that they are making those of us who _DO _pay still watch the ads. Give us the choice!

Eurosport used to be like that, but now I can watch ad-free on demand.


----------



## numbnuts (7 May 2022)

I like butter, then strawberry jam then the cream.... Oh I like raisin in my scones too


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The problem is that they are making those of us who _DO _pay still watch the ads. Give us the choice!
> 
> Eurosport used to be like that, but now I can watch ad-free on demand.





I suppose they feel if you don't want ads, don't watch the chanel. There are others on Amazon to watch. In all honesty I don't watch Amazon TV much as most of the stuff they show is not the best t.v. IMHO. And although your paying for it, your mainly paying for Amazon prime delivery which is the best bit and really what I have prime for.


----------



## gavroche (7 May 2022)

I have a new roof on my shed. Much better than the corrugated plastic ones I had before. My grandson and his dad made a good job of it. My shed is finally weather proof now.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I suppose they feel if you don't want ads, don't watch the chanel. There are others on Amazon to watch.


The problem is that Bosch was one of the best shows on Prime and is one of the main reasons that I stayed with it***. It is annoying to have that show then switch over. I reckon that Amazon might eventually respond to the uproar by making shows available both ways.



*** I didn't used to buy much from Amazon when I was skint but now I have my pension I am buying lots of stuff, and you are right - next day free delivery is great!


----------



## numbnuts (8 May 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2022)

Good morning Mr NumbNuts and all others.
It was our GDaughters birthday yesterday and we are nipping there with a card and some dosh.
I really must do the spag bol that I failed to make yesterday (naughty boy).
See you all later


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2022)

Morning. A bit overcast but supposed to be another nice day.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (8 May 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## 12boy (8 May 2022)

Bought the $229 replacement battery and has been the case with me with other things, saw the original as soon as I brought the new into the house. I shall return the new. Also got in a liitle ride...only 13 miles but with headwinds and a little climbing I was content.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2022)

Back for a quick gloat as I got wordle in 4. Not a word I use but it is a "proper" word (unlike like some of them).


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 May 2022)

Morning all. Wish me luck, it’s a longer distance sailing race to day and light winds are forecast.
With luck I might be able to walk normally and with out pain by Wednesday.😂😀


----------



## Chief Broom (8 May 2022)

Morning folks  the garden is coming along and should be quite colourful with the hardy annuals- marigolds,corn flowers, nasturtium,chrysanthemum,poppies etc, i reckon hardy annuals should be more popular as theyre so easy to grow. Going to plant tomatoes/courgettes/lettuce/french beans in any available space and in containers. The last occupant liked his herbs which is handy for cooking, theres sage,tarragon, parsley,bay,thyme,mint and possibly oregano [not sure]. Need to buy a hose as have been doing numerous watering can fill ups which is only going to get more frequent as summer arrives proper.
Went for a pleasant spin yesterday and ventured up a gravel track which was ***** steep, i decided that i could appreciate the view better if i got off and walked.......


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all. Wish me luck, it’s a longer distance sailing race to day and light winds are forecast.
> With luck I might be able to walk normally and with out pain by Wednesday.😂😀



Good luck!! 👍


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I suppose they feel if you don't want ads, don't watch the chanel. There are others on Amazon to watch. In all honesty I don't watch Amazon TV much as most of the stuff they show is not the best t.v. IMHO. And although your paying for it, your mainly paying for Amazon prime delivery which is the best bit and really what I have prime for.



We have Prime because Mrs P gets good value from the "free"delivery. Yesterday's delivery weighed 12.5kg, Lord knows what the charge would have been.

Whenever we look for something to watch on Prime our choice has a charge of around £10-15. We won't pay this and feel Prime in terms of TV, films etc. is a con trick as there's never something Amazon don't try to charge. I wouldn't buy it for TV but good value for delivery.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2022)

Morning all 

Misty out there at the moment, but hopefully it will burn off later.
Taking doggie to the beach first thing, then leaving her tucked up in bed whilst we go for Sunday lunch at the Aggi.


----------



## PaulSB (8 May 2022)

Right then. Good morning. I've spent too long browsing already today. It's going to be beautiful so I'll enjoy most of the day. Bikes to clean, car to wash, potatoes to plant, all stuff I'm happy to do.

Myself and a buddy should be 2½ hours into the Fred by now. It would have been a fabulous day for the ride. I pulled out because mentally and physically I wasn't in the right place. Injury has forced him out. Felt a touch disappointed at 6.00, the start time, but I know it was the right choice.

So a good day ahead except we had a 12.5kg parcel delivered yesterday. Sounds exciting. A nice big parcel from Amazon. Yeah! All that glitters is not gold........guess what I'm doing next


View: https://youtu.be/gYlOzrUNjHs


----------



## mikeIow (8 May 2022)

When we had some ‘major landscaping’ done a few years ago, the fellas uses that kind of resin compound (not sure of the brand). It did look very easy, but easier (as the video shows) with 2 people. Has lasted will too 👍

I might have a small patio project later in June that will need some of that stuff. Do pop back with any hints’n’tips!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2022)

Morning. A pleasant morning so I got myself out for an early 29 miles. I do enjoy a Sunday morning. It's really the only peaceful day on the roads now.

We have another Grace to watch tonight


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We have Prime because Mrs P gets good value from the "free"delivery. Yesterday's delivery weighed 12.5kg, Lord knows what the charge would have been.
> 
> Whenever we look for something to watch on Prime our choice has a charge of around £10-15. We won't pay this and feel Prime in terms of TV, films etc. is a con trick as there's never something Amazon don't try to charge. I wouldn't buy it for TV but good value for delivery.





Exactly and to be honest that's what you are paying £79 a year for, not the tv bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2022)

The sun is shining and it's going to be a nice day.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun is shining and it's going to be a nice day.


If it were to stop shining, it'd be total darkness after eight minutes.
And then the mad scramble for the light switches would begin.


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Whenever we look for something to watch on Prime our choice has a charge of around £10-15. We won't pay this and feel Prime in terms of TV, films etc. is a con trick as there's never something Amazon don't try to charge. I wouldn't buy it for TV but good value for delivery.





welsh dragon said:


> Exactly and to be honest that's what you are paying £79 a year for, not the tv bit.


I watch things on Prime nearly every night, and have done for 14 months. I have only paid to watch 1 film in that time, as a treat when I had guests. That cost about £3.

The latest Bond movie was £10+ when it first came out but is free now. Just be patient! (Or in the case of Bond - don't bother! ) 

I was easily getting my money's worth out of it just from the TV viewing. Now that I am buying several products a month as well... Bargain!


----------



## gavroche (8 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We have Prime because Mrs P gets good value from the "free"delivery. Yesterday's delivery weighed 12.5kg, Lord knows what the charge would have been.
> 
> Whenever we look for something to watch on Prime our choice has a charge of around £10-15. We won't pay this and feel Prime in terms of TV, films etc. is a con trick as there's never something Amazon don't try to charge. I wouldn't buy it for TV but good value for delivery.



The only reason we have Prime is purely for the next day free delivery. I very rarely watch Prime TV and cancelled Netflix a long time ago too. 
To be fair, I am not much of a film watcher so don't need them. 
Apart from normal TV, I watch a lot on Youtube in the evening, mostly Vanlife , GCN and other cycling related Youtubers.


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2022)

Good afternoon all.
We had a grand day put yesterday in Hastings. We haven't been there for about 25 years. Apart from some new buildings towards the old town it hasn't changed that much.
We took advantage of the Great British Railway ticket sale. We went from Victoria, not the direct route, but it cost us £8.50 in total for two returns. It was a long day, we set off at 7.30am for the 8.25 train and was on the 8.00 train from Hastings coming home. Got home at 10.30. 
The dog had a really good time as well, running up and down the East hill, and chasing pebbles on the beach. 
Fish and chips for tea. What could be better. 
I am now settling down to watch stage 3 of the Giro. 
Happy days.


----------



## Paulus (8 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Mine appeared after aprox two weeks in seed trays ,those in the ground a little over three weeks I don’t have a greenhouse The frame affords some protection but even so temperatures have been low so germination has been slower.
> 
> 
> Some years ago my runner beans were caught by a late frost No runner bean plants at the garden centre’s.I had some seeds left over Potted them up .Put them in the airing cupboard Germinate within a week.



I had a look this morning and the French beans are poking through, but no runners yet.


----------



## numbnuts (8 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> I had a look this morning and the French beans are poking through, but no runners yet.




There was quite a few runners out this morning.............OK I'll just get me coat


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 May 2022)

Just about to head into town for lunch before going along to the GFT to see Once Upon A Time in The West. A superb film that I’ve seen several times but never where it should be seen; on the big screen. 

Can’t wait!


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2022)

gavroche said:


> The only reason we have Prime is purely for the next day free delivery.



In which case, it is NOT free, it costs £7.99/month! 

Delivery IS free for me, because I subscribed for the TV. 

I just discovered a page that lists unused Prime benefits. I wasn't aware of them - music, ebooks, photo storage etc. Take a look at yours - there might be something useful for you.


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Just about to head into town for lunch before going along to the GFT to see Once Upon A Time in The West. A superb film that I’ve seen several times but never where it should be seen; on the big screen.
> 
> Can’t wait!



One of my favourite westerns. 

I am going to nip out and measure the handlebar stem of my friend in Hebden Bridge. She wants a more upright cycling position. I have seen a long quill stem which might do the trick. It is her birthday soon so if the stem is long enough I will buy and fit it for her. That might involve fitting longer cables too.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2022)

Warm here but sometimes overcast. 

Probably having egg and chips today


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> In which case, it is NOT free, it costs £7.99/month!
> 
> Delivery IS free for me, because I subscribed for the TV.
> 
> I just discovered a page that lists unused Prime benefits. I wasn't aware of them - music, ebooks, photo storage etc. Take a look at yours - there might be something useful for you.



I sometimes listen to the music. You get a reasonable selection included with prime. For all I listen to, it is more than adequate.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Just about to head into town for lunch before going along to the GFT to see Once Upon A Time in The West. A superb film that I’ve seen several times but never where it should be seen; on the big screen.
> 
> Can’t wait!



A great film. Good acting and haunting music.
Are you saying it is/or isn't on tv ??


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A great film. Good acting and haunting music.
> Are you saying it is/or isn't on tv ??



Cinema in Glasgow.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I watch things on Prime nearly every night, and have done for 14 months. I have only paid to watch 1 film in that time, as a treat when I had guests. That cost about £3.
> 
> The latest Bond movie was £10+ when it first came out but is free now. Just be patient! (Or in the case of Bond - don't bother! )
> 
> I was easily getting my money's worth out of it just from the TV viewing. Now that I am buying several products a month as well... Bargain!



Tbh we watch quite a lot on Prime, easily as much as Netflix.


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Cinema in Glasgow.



aaahhh thank you


----------



## numbnuts (8 May 2022)

I had siesta after my dinner of homemade cottage pie


----------



## Dave7 (8 May 2022)

Spag Bol is on the go. I am looking forward to chomping on it


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Spag Bol is on the go. I am looking forward to chomping on it


Something akin to this?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1nWNXO3CZkU


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am going to nip out and measure the handlebar stem of my friend in Hebden Bridge. She wants a more upright cycling position. I have seen a long quill stem which might do the trick. It is her birthday soon so if the stem is long enough I will buy and fit it for her. That might involve fitting longer cables too.


I had forgotten that we had fitted one of those adjustable stems and adjusted it as 'up' and 'close' as possible. The new stem that I was looking at wouldn't make enough difference to be worth buying.

The ideal solution would be to get a replacement bike which fits properly. That isn't going to happen since my friend only cycles a couple of times a year and probably wouldn't do it that much more often with a better bike fit, unless she also got motor assistance. 

If going the new stem route, I'd need to find a really long one - a quill stem with 30+ cm (12+") above the minimum insertion point.


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good luck!! 👍



Thank you , it went ok, I finished disappointingly mid fleet . But at least all is happy in the household as Mrs Exlaser won by a country mile. 😀 She has a much better boat for the conditions and more importantly she is just a much better sailor than me.
I am just starting to feel the pain in my hips and knees, I am hopping the pain will go away at 8 o’clock when I open the bottle of wine 😂


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A great film. Good acting and haunting music.
> Are you saying it is/or isn't on tv ??



I mean that I’ve seen it on TV several times over the past 50-odd years but never where it ought to be seen to be fully appreciated, i.e. the cinema.

I’m back now and can report that the experience was incredible. There’s just no comparison to seeing that cinematic marvel completely filling your vision.

Even my wife said that was the best film she’s seen in ages.

I’m gutted that I missed The Good, The Bad & The Ugly last week. Maybe next time…


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I mean that I’ve seen it on TV several times over the past 50-odd years but never where it ought to be seen to be fully appreciated, i.e. the cinema.
> 
> I’m back now and can report that the experience was incredible. There’s just no comparison to seeing that cinematic marvel completely filling your vision.
> 
> ...



You've got me wondering now - I have watched and enjoyed them both many times on a 40" (or smaller) TV but never at the cinema.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> You've got me wondering now - I have watched and enjoyed them both many times on a 40" (or smaller) TV but never at the cinema.



If you ever get the chance, grab it. 

The impact of Leone’s sudden dramatic shots with Morricone’s accompanying music simply cannot be matched by a TV.


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2022)

Hmm... 

Combined winter fuel bill £229, minus £140 Warm Homes payment. Balance: Only £89 - whoopee! 

(2 days later) But that was only until the fuel price rises... Let's add £171 to that!


----------



## dave r (9 May 2022)

Good morning people, my Good Ladies home later, good day yesterday starting with the family coming round in the morning, I spent the afternoon at Whitemores Antiques at Shenton, I'd wanted to go to a miniature steam event but couldn't get a ticket, then spent the evening at the hospital, last visit till next time, I've spent over fifty quid on parking over the last fortnight.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, my Good Ladies home later, good day yesterday starting with the family coming round in the morning, I spent the afternoon at Whitemores Antiques at Shenton, I'd wanted to go to a miniature steam event but couldn't get a ticket, then spent the evening at the hospital, last visit till next time, I've spent over fifty quid on parking over the last fortnight.



Hope all goes well Dave and they get a decent care package in place that allows you to have some time for yourself too. xx

Dry just now here but rain due by 8am and to be on most of the day so I’ll get out for an early walk and get a few bits of shopping on the way back. My old neighbours are coming up to Aberfeldy for a short break so are popping in for a visit on their way. We had hoped for a walk but can’t see it happening if it’s heavy rain. I’m popping up to Aberfeldy to see them on Wednesday when we’ll have lunch out and probably walk for a bit there.


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, my Good Ladies home later, good day yesterday starting with the family coming round in the morning, I spent the afternoon at Whitemores Antiques at Shenton, I'd wanted to go to a miniature steam event but couldn't get a ticket, then spent the evening at the hospital, last visit till next time, I've spent over fifty quid on parking over the last fortnight.



Our main hospital DID have various parking 'perks" eg free for blue badge or regular cancer treatment.......all gone now sadly.


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2022)

Morning everyone.
We have shopping plans but as usual it depends on how MrsD is when she wakes up eg how much assistance she needs. We shall see.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I had siesta after my dinner of homemade cottage pie



One of my favourites. Mrs P does a veggie version using lentils instead of meat. It's scrummy.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Tbh we watch quite a lot on Prime, easily as much as Netflix.



I watch a lot of Netflix and enjoy what I find. It sounds as though I should pay a bit more attention to Prime. To be honest I've dismissed it as a rip off as regards entertainment because every time we look for a specific film there has been a charge. I don't mind paying for stuff but Prime is forever telling me 1000s of films are included for free!!!

I'll give it another go. Any recommendations.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I mean that I’ve seen it on TV several times over the past 50-odd years but never where it ought to be seen to be fully appreciated, i.e. the cinema.
> 
> I’m back now and can report that the experience was incredible. There’s just no comparison to seeing that cinematic marvel completely filling your vision.
> 
> ...



Is this a regular thing in Glasgow? Is it by chance at a national chain or an enterprising independent? I'd be interested in seeing some of these old movies on the big screen.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, my Good Ladies home later, good day yesterday starting with the family coming round in the morning, I spent the afternoon at Whitemores Antiques at Shenton, I'd wanted to go to a miniature steam event but couldn't get a ticket, then spent the evening at the hospital, last visit till next time, I've spent over fifty quid on parking over the last fortnight.



Good luck with this Dave, it must be a great relief to see her home and safe. Hopefully the additional care will give you some respite and time for a few more miles.


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2022)

Wordle took 5 lines this morning.
I think a lot depends on your 'lucky' choice of starter word


----------



## dave r (9 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good luck with this Dave, it must be a great relief to see her home and safe. Hopefully the additional care will give you some respite and time for a few more miles.



I've got mixed feelings on this, on the one hand its lovely to see her well again and home, on the other hand I enjoyed last week on my own, the previous week wasn't good, but once she was on the mend I could relax a bit, I've been told the care package is going to be the same as we had in place before she went in hospital.


----------



## dave r (9 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Wordle took 5 lines this morning.
> I think a lot depends on your 'lucky' choice of starter word



Yes, get lucky with the start word and it makes things easier. I did the wordle in three, just got the dordle and failed at the quordle, three out of four again, I do that regularly.


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I've got mixed feelings on this, on the one hand its lovely to see her well again and home, on the other hand I enjoyed last week on my own, the previous week wasn't good, but once she was on the mend I could relax a bit, I've been told the care package is going to be the same as we had in place before she went in hospital.



Like you I have to do everything at home ie washing, cooking etc as MrsD just cannot stand up to help.
Yesterday I did spagbol and took the onion, pepper and mushrooms on a tray so she managed that, slowly but at least she could do it.
However, with a zimmer frame she can get to the bathroom and bed etc so I/we have that advantage.
We tried a care package but we have to pay and at £1,200+ per month we decided to battle on and just pay a cleaner to blitz things 1/2 day a week.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2022)

Morning folks. Another nice day in store for us. I have a loaf of bread baking in the bread maker. I am so organised .

Probably gammon sandwiches later for us.

Good luck Dave. I hope it all works out with Mrs Dave.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (9 May 2022)

Good morning world. 
No rain down here, the sun is out and is already warm.
Wordle in 3
The washing machine will be in full use today. The bedding which was only changed a few days back needs washing again. 

Daisy, the black and white cat came in yesterday evening and we didn't notice at the time that a piece of one of her ears was missing. She has bled all over the duvet cover and pillow cases.

Other than that, dog walking, bike riding, gardening, and general messing
about are the order of the day.


----------



## dave r (9 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We tried a care package but we have to pay and at £1,200+ per month we decided to battle on and just pay a cleaner to blitz things 1/2 day a week.



Ouch! Thats more than my monthly income, we don't pay for the care package, not enough income, if we did we'd struggle.


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Ouch! Thats more than my monthly income, we don't pay for the care package, not enough income, if we did we'd struggle.



Yes, I have mixed feelings that can change by the day.
Like many I worked all my life (50+years) and paid my nhs so begrudge having to pay now that we need it. On the other hand many people worked equally hard but don't have a healthy bank balance.
Don't know the answer to that.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I've got mixed feelings on this, on the one hand its lovely to see her well again and home, on the other hand I enjoyed last week on my own, the previous week wasn't good, but once she was on the mend I could relax a bit, I've been told the care package is going to be the same as we had in place before she went in hospital.



I think this is understandable. I have never had to care for my wife in the way you do but I do enjoy the solitude and doing as I wish on the occasions she goes away for a few weeks. Out of your love and care for Mrs D you are giving 24 hours a day, there is very little "me time," so it is entirely natural you would enjoy the chance to relax and I for one am glad you did. I know very little about these things but have in the past tried to help friends who were under a lot of pressure for reasons and I've always urged them to find "me time." A few years back I was helping a friend who suffered from full blown depression, I promised her I would not talk to anyone about this, the pressure and worry I felt was crushing as I didn't know if the support I tried to offer was appropriate - I quickly learned the importance of "caring for the carer" and "me time." Someone who guessed what was happening said to me "You're good for her" - the relief was enormous.

Could you ask for more Social Services support, let them know any strain you feel, suggest you are finding it difficult to cope/can't do everything? Could an immediate neighbour take phone duties for 2-3 hours while you grab a ride? Apologies if I'm intrusive, just a few thoughts which came to me.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Is this a regular thing in Glasgow? Is it by chance at a national chain or an enterprising independent? I'd be interested in seeing some of these old movies on the big screen.



It‘s an independent cinema called the GFT (Glasgow Film Theatre), a limited company with charitable status. They do all sorts of high quality cinema, international films, restored classics etc. https://glasgowfilm.org/what-we-do


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Ouch! Thats more than my monthly income, we don't pay for the care package, not enough income, if we did we'd struggle.



Do you get a carer's allowance? If not, I'm sure you would be entitled to it.

That's the rain on now  Oh well, a lazy day methinks.


----------



## Dirk (9 May 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning for a spot of retail.
Will see if I can get the lawns cut later.


----------



## dave r (9 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yes, I have mixed feelings that can change by the day.
> Like many I worked all my life (50+years) and paid my nhs so begrudge having to pay now that we need it. On the other hand many people worked equally hard but don't have a healthy bank balance.
> Don't know the answer to that.



I don't think there is an answer to that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 May 2022)

Good morning folks,
Finally managed to catch up all the posts that I missed. In Edinburgh at the moment, a lovely lunch at Hendersons yesterday was followed by a pilgrimage to Cloisters for a few beers. Missed the bus so ended up in the Hanging Bat for a few more beers🍻. We were hoping to visit the Van Gogh exhibition today but we’ve just found out that it’s not on on Monday and we head to Newcastle tomorrow. Time for coffee ☕️


----------



## Dave7 (9 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I don't think there is an answer to that.



No....I can see both sides.
What I DO object to eg someone we know has claimed every benefit going for years but goes walking and dancing gggrrrhhh


----------



## numbnuts (9 May 2022)

I'm washing my two fleece onesies today, hopefully won't need them until the winter


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm washing my two fleece onesies today, hopefully won't need them until the winter


We've had summer! When?


----------



## numbnuts (9 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> We've had summer! When?




It's in progress


----------



## dave r (9 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's in progress



A work in progress thats behind schedule, well my plants think its behind schedule.


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2022)

Can somebody _please_ put me out of my misery! 

I have just solved the last clue in a cryptic crossword. I checked the answer and it is correct, but I can't quite see how it works. 

Clue: _See box presented to the Queen (7)_

Answer: _Chester_

I worked out that '_box_' was '_chest_' , '_presented to_' meant preceding, and '_Queen_' was '_ER_' . Put together for _Chester_, but... _WHY_?


----------



## numbnuts (9 May 2022)

I've done walking and just has toast with cheese and a ginger ale


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2022)

My bread didn't turn out as well as expected. Somehow the paddle in the machine came out and ended up in the middle of the loaf so it didn't do the job properly. It sank in the middle a bit. Still edible though, well most of it is


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My bread didn't turn out as well as expected. Somehow the paddle in the machine came out and ended up in the middle of the loaf so it didn't do the job properly. It sank in the middle a bit. Still edible though, well most of it is



Did you find the paddle before eating the bread?


----------



## dave r (9 May 2022)

From my Facebook page this afternoon, lol.


----------



## PaulSB (9 May 2022)

Decisions are so difficult........shall I start a poll?







I had beans on toast.😇


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Did you find the paddle before eating the bread?





I did


----------



## numbnuts (9 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My bread didn't turn out as well as expected. Somehow the paddle in the machine came out and ended up in the middle of the loaf so it didn't do the job properly. It sank in the middle a bit. Still edible though, well most of it is



So your paddle up the creek then


----------



## dave r (9 May 2022)

One from my Facebook memories.


Spoiler: Swearing, Sexual implicit


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> So your paddle up the creek then





Dam right


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2022)

Up at stupid O'clock again. Will do an 0800 Aldi dash then see what the day brings.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Up at stupid O'clock again. Will do an 0800 Aldi dash then see what the day brings.



Morning. Me too. Another pretty restless night. Going to have another go at cutting out caffeine and switching to decaf coffee and tea and give it longer this time to see if it eventually helps.

A day of showers for us and quite breezy but I’ll at least squeeze in a couple of walks hopefully.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2022)

Mo, we really must stop meeting like this 😊


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Mo, we really must stop meeting like this 😊



Yep, WD will catch you out sooner or later.


----------



## Paulus (10 May 2022)

Morning all. 
It's raining outside which was not forecast


----------



## dave r (10 May 2022)

Good morning people, back in the old routine, twenty past six alarm, unlock for the carer, carer here at half six, my Good ladies been washed, dressed, used the commode, had breakfast and is now asleep on the settee. Fingers crossed the weather stays dry this week, we're having work done on the outside of the house.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, WD will catch you out sooner or later.





Too late


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2022)

Morning. I have been awake for ages but I was nice and warm on bed 

Dull and overcast here but its supposed to brighten up later. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2022)

Good morning from a beautifully sunny Lancashire, looks like it will be glorious all day though the Met Office don't agree. 

It's Tuesday so it's small person day and I will pop over to collect her. Hopefully Mrs P will take her swimming which will give me a spare couple of hours to start blitzing the housework. That remains to be seen. Need to cut the grass as well if it dries out. OK be good, I need to go and find nappies, drinking cup and other small person paraphernalia.


----------



## Chief Broom (10 May 2022)

Morning folks  weather is uninspiring...cool..drizzly....bleugh! at least there arent many tourists yet though i did see a motorhome parked across 3 bays in the golf course car park. Walking along the beach i sometimes find wood piled up for someone to have a camp fire...i throw it into the sea so as not to have another disfiguring scar on the landscape. 
The garden is getting greener every day with lots of new growth appearing, am looking forward to warmer weather and planting out the tender stuff- tomatoes, courgettes, beans and the like


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2022)

Morning all 

Managed to get two of my lawns knocked back into shape yesterday - neatly edged and mowed to an acceptable height. Might have a go at the last one today, although it's forecast to rain.
MrsD's cycling down to her hairdresser this morning for a trim.
First time she's been on her bike for a few months.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2022)

Wow, a local guy who is a keen photographer managed to get some decent ones of a beaver. I've occasionally seen one but never had a decent camera with me at the time.


----------



## numbnuts (10 May 2022)

Morning all, 
My broadband is being switched off today for maintenance, don't know when or for how long


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2022)

A load of washing has been done. It's quite blowy here today


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2022)

Got back from Aldi at 0845. Getting in was easy but getting out was a right PITA. The entrance/exit is onto what used to be quite road but is now a main link to th A49/M6/M62.....can get really clogged up.


----------



## Dave7 (10 May 2022)

And its raining now . Not heavy but big blobs.
Have you seen the weekend forecast? Supposed to be 22° on Sunday


----------



## numbnuts (10 May 2022)

I'm watching the Queen speech

View: https://youtu.be/9Auq9mYxFEE


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm watching the Queen speech
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/9Auq9mYxFEE



Broadband not off for long then?


----------



## numbnuts (10 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Broadband not off for long then?



No not yet


----------



## pawl (10 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, back in the old routine, twenty past six alarm, unlock for the carer, carer here at half six, my Good ladies been washed, dressed, used the commode, had breakfast and is now asleep on the settee. Fingers crossed the weather stays dry this week, we're having work done on the outside of the house.





Welcome home Mrs Dave r👍👍👍


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Up at stupid O'clock again. Will do an 0800 Aldi dash then see what the day brings.


Still not yet up at stupid afternoon o'clock (12:55)! 

I have been awake since 11:00 but have been solving crosswords etc. 

It is that time of year when I am sometimes still awake at sunrise and that doesn't help with getting to sleep. Even though I have heavy curtains in my bedroom, some light gets through and above them. 

Speaking of crosswords... Another annoying clue. I hate getting the answer without fully understanding where it comes from. The answer was '_morris dancer_' which was the '_traditional English performer_' part, but what does that have to do with '_records main version with sitar in the end_'? 

It was supposed to be raining, but it is not so perhaps I will do an extended ride to get my Metro. 

Great excitement when I called in at Aldi yesterday... A teenager on a bike clearly thought that the pavement near the car park entrance/exit is a cycle path (it is _NOT_) and that he could shoot across that entrance in front of a car that was coming in. The car screeched to a halt and narrowly avoided the cyclist. Loud blaring of the horn and surprisingly strong language from the silver-haired old lady driver!  The cyclist just smirked, stuck the middle finger of his right hand up at her, and carried on. May a thousand punctures blight his tyres!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Speaking of crosswords... Another annoying clue. I hate getting the answer without fully understanding where it comes from. The answer was '_morris dancer_' which was the '_traditional English performer_' part, but what does that have to do with '_records main version with sitar in the end_'?



Is it just an anagram of records main with the other r from the end of sitar?


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it just an anagram of records main with the other r from the end of sitar?



Aaargh - how did I miss _that_? 


Thanks!


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Aaargh - how did I miss _that_?



Going to sleep at 05:30 probably doesn't help! 

Right, I am off to hunt Metros.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it just an anagram of records main with the other r from the end of sitar?



Damn! Beat me to it.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow, a local guy who is a keen photographer managed to get some decent ones of a beaver. I've occasionally seen one but never had a decent camera with me at the time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 644059





They want to release beavers along the river dovey only 4 or 5 miles away. The farmers are not happy bunnies


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2022)

My new old singer zig zag machine has arrived. So excited. Its really cleanand tidy and sounds lovely. 😍


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Damn! Beat me to it.



Any ideas about the one I asked about yesterday?



ColinJ said:


> Can somebody _please_ put me out of my misery!
> 
> I have just solved the last clue in a cryptic crossword. I checked the answer and it is correct, but I can't quite see how it works.
> 
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2022)

Apparently, there is an American singer named Chester See, but that won't be the connection!


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Can somebody _please_ put me out of my misery!
> 
> I have just solved the last clue in a cryptic crossword. I checked the answer and it is correct, but I can't quite see how it works.
> 
> ...


Chest to ER(Elizabeth Regina)?


----------



## numbnuts (10 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> They want to release beavers along the river dovey only 4 or 5 miles away. The farmers are not happy bunnies



Beaver curry is nice, bit like chicken, but a little otter


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Beaver curry is nice, bit like chicken, but a little otter





Oh god.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Chest to ER(Elizabeth Regina)?



Read what I posted! 

That's the bit that I had already done, but there needs to be a second way of getting to the same answer. 

Using the other example - the definition was '_traditional English performer_'; the alternative way of getting to it was by the anagram.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2022)

I did my usual little _Tour de Tod_ earlier, the lumpy little loop on my 2-speed bike (keeping it in the higher of the 2 gears). I heard an horrendous clanking sound and wondered what it was. A few streets further on I discovered the source. Workman are finally clearing the site of a demolished mill, presumably to eventually be filled by new housing. The noise was caused by a very alarming technique being used by a JCB operator. He was jerking his joystick control back and forth*** to shake stuff out of the JCB bucket. It looked like if he carries on doing it he will eventually shake it to bits! 




*** Oh, do grow up - _how old are you_!


----------



## pawl (10 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Going to sleep at 05:30 probably doesn't help!
> 
> Right, I am off to hunt Metros.



Isn’t it the close season


----------



## pawl (10 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh god.



You called How can I be of assistance


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Isn’t it the close season



Ha ha - not today. There are multiple closed seasons - round here we call them '_weekends_' and '_Bank Holidays_'!


----------



## pawl (10 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - not today. There are multiple closed seasons - round here we call them '_weekends_' and '_Bank Holidays_'!



what the hell are they .Oh I remember them prior to retiring in 2003


----------



## gavroche (10 May 2022)

Hot news.
I am picking up my new car on Friday at 2.30 pm, just in time for our weekend away in Yorkshire the day after. My wife's sister has just come over from Australia and we are meeting with her then. 🍾


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2022)

gavroche said:


> Hot news.
> I am picking up my new car on Friday at 2.30 pm, just in time for our weekend away in Yorkshire the day after. My wife's sister has just come over from Australia and we are meeting with her then. 🍾



Whereabouts in Yorkshire are you going?

(You have probably already told us but I have forgotten!)


----------



## gavroche (10 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Whereabouts in Yorkshire are you going?
> 
> (You have probably already told us but I have forgotten!)



Meeting in Settle and then to Wigglesworth for a get together with all the sisters.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2022)

gavroche said:


> Meeting in Settle and then to Wigglesworth for a get together with all the sisters.



Ah, yes - I remember you going there before.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Beaver curry is nice, bit like chicken, but a little otter



I seem to have joined the end of a conversation, the mind boggles.......................I'll have a look further up the thread.........


----------



## dave r (10 May 2022)

I'll apologize in advance for any wet weather over the next few days, we're having the outside of the house painted and some minor repairs done, we've probably given the local gossips something to talk about, the front of the house is covered in scaffolding. The morning turned out to be a bit busy, two friends round plus the Stepson, all checking up on how my Good Lady is.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2022)

Broadband is down across the village. Mass panic on FB.

"We haven't got any Internet."
"Is it just us"
"No we're down as well"

Oh the world we live in.


----------



## PaulSB (10 May 2022)

@ColinJ your Morris dancers clue was a doddle, took about 30 seconds but then word and letter patterns is something I just see. I have no explanation for it.

Chester I have thought about but other than "Chest" plus "er" I can't get it. My only thought, Google is my friend, is an ecclesiastical "see" and Chester is a cathedral city

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Episcopal_see


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ your Morris dancers clue was a doddle, took about 30 seconds but then word and letter patterns is something I just see. I have no explanation for it.


I am normally good at those too, but for some reason I just didn't spot that one! Maybe it is that I am not sleeping well, so my mind is not as alert as usual!



PaulSB said:


> Chester I have thought about but other than "Chest" plus "er" I can't get it. My only thought, Google is my friend, is an ecclesiastical "see" and Chester is a cathedral city


Ah, that could be it - thanks!


----------



## 12boy (11 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Beaver curry is nice, bit like chicken, but a little otter


Ah..must give that the seal of approval.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2022)

Morning. Been wet overnight but dry now. Breezy though. 

I’ll have a browse and finish my decaf coffee then head out for a walk then driving up to Aberfeldy to spend a few hours with my old neighbours. No doubt another walk and lunch out somewhere. It’ll give the car a run as I barely use it these days.


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2022)

Another day has dawned (I think).
We has steady rain which is on for the day.

Failed at Wordle yesterday as I didn't realise gecko was spelled like that.

It's our cabaret lunch today. TBH it gets way too busy for me (I like quieter surroundings) but MrsD enjoys it and it gets her out.


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2022)

Blimey!!....wordle in 2 today. Not done that before


----------



## Paulus (11 May 2022)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
Wordle in 3.
This morning I am going down to our son's place to help tidy his garden up. He did his back in last week so is still pretty much crocked. 
He has put his maisonette on the market and wants it all tidy for the photographs. 
But, looking out the window the dark clouds are coming and rain is forecast 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2022)

Good morning, it is unexpectedly wet and still. The forecast was dry and windy. We're supposed to be out on an 80 miler including a top 100 climb - Jubilee Tower - but I'm having doubts, no word from my cycling buddy for the day and we meet in 90 minutes. I'm not full of enthusiasm. As for other news? Well not much. I bought a new strimmer yesterday. Had a quick play with it in the evening and seems to be very good. The exciting thing for me is I started serious calorie counting a month ago. I had tipped the scales at 75.4kg which I was very unhappy about, 73.0kg this morning. Pleased with this and can see the hoped for return to 71kg is possible.



dave r said:


> I'll apologize in advance for any wet weather over the next few days..........



Apologise? Is that it? I mean could you not show a bit more consideration it's been heaving down here at 6.00!


----------



## dave r (11 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Broadband is down across the village. Mass panic on FB.
> 
> "We haven't got any Internet."
> "Is it just us"
> ...



When the internet goes down people panic, they have to talk face to face with each other.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @ColinJ your Morris dancers clue was a doddle, took about 30 seconds but then word and letter patterns is something I just see. I have no explanation for it.
> 
> Chester I have thought about but other than "Chest" plus "er" I can't get it. My only thought, Google is my friend, is an ecclesiastical "see" and Chester is a cathedral city
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Episcopal_see




Thats interesting, I don't see patterns in words or numbers, it sounds like something that makes life easier.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2022)

Good morning folks, dull damp and windy here, no work on the house today, yoga later then house work.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Apologise? Is that it? I mean could you not show a bit more consideration it's been heaving down here at 6.00!



Sorry!  This job was supposed to have been done late last summer but as soon as we agreed price and start date the weather broke and that was the end of that, now we've actually got started rain stopped play, at least its only for the day, I hope!


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats interesting, I don't see patterns in words or numbers, it sounds like something that makes life easier.



With words I think it's just fun but very useful for quizzes, Scrabble etc. I approach a problem like Scrabble or Wordle by looking for a pattern, I don't look for a word. As an example if I'm playing Scrabble and have "ign" I'll ignore those letters and look for a pattern in the remaining four letters to try and find a four letter word to extend with "ing"

With arithmetic it is extremely useful. My mental arithmetic is very good and I'll usually beat someone using a calculator on every day stuff. I can look at a spreadsheet and spot errors very quickly, not because I necessarily know the exact answer but I'll have a good idea of the expected answer. Good for shopping, bills etc.


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Sorry!  This job was supposed to have been done late last summer but as soon as we agreed price and start date the weather broke and that was the end of that, now we've actually got started rain stopped play, at least its only for the day,* I hope!*



So do I........I've got a 100 miler on Saturday, could you postpone the work till Sunday?


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2022)

dave r said:


> When the internet goes down people panic, they have to talk face to face with each other.



Does that include talking to my wife .
Lets hope it never goes down here.


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Does that include talking to my wife .
> Lets hope it never goes down here.



We just use text........................


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2022)

Morning all 

Raining out there today, glad I got all my gardening done yesterday.
Of to the great metropolis - otherwise know as Barnstaple - today.
MrsD wants to give the cards a workout. 



PaulSB said:


> With words I think it's just fun but very useful for quizzes, Scrabble etc. I approach a problem like Scrabble or Wordle by looking for a pattern, I don't look for a word. As an example if I'm playing Scrabble and have "ign" I'll ignore those letters and look for a pattern in the remaining four letters to try and find a four letter word to extend with "ing"
> 
> With arithmetic it is extremely useful. My mental arithmetic is very good and I'll usually beat someone using a calculator on every day stuff. I can look at a spreadsheet and spot errors very quickly, not because I necessarily know the exact answer but I'll have a good idea of the expected answer. Good for shopping, bills etc.


Surprised you weren't head hunted by my old employer.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 May 2022)

Morning. Been raining for the whole of the second half of the night. It's supposed to rain most of the day I think but on the bright side it's supposed to get warmer and drier after today. So hoorah.

Today is picking up Mr WD tablets. Playing with my new old sewing machine and slobbing. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Chief Broom (11 May 2022)

Morning folks  this weather is weird its blowing from every direction when sou'westerlies is the norm, its cold,wet n horrid  sorry im not a ray of sunshine this morning 
Sowed some cosmos,coriander and some more basil. Have lettuce growing well in pots and will plant them out when it warms up and under netting to keep the pigeons off 
Watched 'As good as it gets' with Jack Nicolson yesterday. a favourite of mine


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Morning folks  this weather is weird its blowing from every direction when sou'westerlies is the norm, its cold,wet n horrid  sorry im not a ray of sunshine this morning
> Sowed some cosmos,coriander and some more basil. Have lettuce growing well in pots and will plant them out when it warms up and under netting to keep the pigeons off
> Watched 'As good as it gets' with Jack Nicolson yesterday. a favourite of mine



You'll need to enlighten me as to what cosmos is as I can't be bothered googling. 

Purple flowers?


----------



## Chief Broom (11 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You'll need to enlighten me as to what cosmos is as I can't be bothered googling.


They are tall bushy annuals in pastel shades of pink/white/red, good fillers for borders. As my garden is pocket sized they 
might be a bit much but i do like a burgeoning/anarchic style!


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2022)

I've been shopping before the  comes


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2022)

We has


----------



## dave r (11 May 2022)

I had to drive to Yoga this morning, its only a ten minute walk away, another well attended class and another good work out. While I was out my Good lady phoned the sister in law and caught up on the gossip, my Brother In Law is ill, its been six years since he last needed to see the doctor, and several of our friends are unwell as well, which is a concern as they're all elderly, the eldest is in her nineties.


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2022)

Back from Barnstaple - bank account's a bit lighter. 
Just planted up 4 hanging baskets to provide a bit of cheer in the back garden.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Been wet overnight but dry now. Breezy though.
> 
> I’ll have a browse and finish my decaf coffee then head out for a walk then driving up to Aberfeldy to spend a few hours with my old neighbours. No doubt another walk and lunch out somewhere. It’ll give the car a run as I barely use it these days.


And the weather?


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Back from Barnstaple - bank account's a bit lighter.
> Just planted up 4 hanging baskets to provide a bit of cheer in the back garden.



Serious question.
How long will your hanging baskets last when you go on one of your road trips ??


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question.
> How long will your hanging baskets last when you go on one of your road trips ??



Ages - my neighbour waters them for me.


----------



## pawl (11 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I had to drive to Yoga this morning, its only a ten minute walk away, another well attended class and another good work out. While I was out my Good lady phoned the sister in law and caught up on the gossip, my Brother In Law is ill, its been six years since he last needed to see the doctor, and several of our friends are unwell as well, which is a concern as they're all elderly, the eldest is in her nineties.



The only friend I have left is my mate Derek.He’s a year and a day older than me the rest have passed 
Three years ago I was in Keswick .I called to see an ex social work colleague but she wasn’t in.As I was leaving she returned I said hello Vera She responded by saying are you some one from my past Vera it’s Dave we worked together at the LRI She was as unable to remember me she only had vague recollections of being the team leader of the older person team 

So sad to see the deterioration of someone one who was so bright and intelligent


----------



## dave r (11 May 2022)

pawl said:


> So sad to see the deterioration of someone one who was so bright and intelligent




Unfortunately age can be unkind and that can happen to people.


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2022)

pawl said:


> The only friend I have left



I haven't got ay friends


----------



## Dirk (11 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got ay friends



You've got us.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2022)

dave r said:


> That's interesting, I don't see patterns in words or numbers, it sounds like something that makes life easier.





PaulSB said:


> With words I think it's just fun but very useful for quizzes, Scrabble etc. I approach a problem like Scrabble or Wordle by looking for a pattern, I don't look for a word. As an example if I'm playing Scrabble and have "ign" I'll ignore those letters and look for a pattern in the remaining four letters to try and find a four letter word to extend with "ing"
> 
> With arithmetic it is extremely useful. My mental arithmetic is very good and I'll usually beat someone using a calculator on every day stuff. I can look at a spreadsheet and spot errors very quickly, not because I necessarily know the exact answer but I'll have a good idea of the expected answer. Good for shopping, bills etc.


I am with Paul on this! I can usually spot anagrams a mile off, which is why I was surprised to miss the morris dancers one.

Here are 3 from today's Metro cryptic crossword. (It is pretty simple as far as cryptics go.)

"_It's rude to create a diversion_" (6)


Spoiler: ANSWER



DETOUR



"Elgar's looks?" (6)


Spoiler: ANSWER



GLARES



"_Has the case changed?_" (6)


Spoiler: ANSWER



SHEATH



Here are a couple from a _Times Quick Cryptic_...

"Witness protects a suspect" (9)


Spoiler: ANSWER



SPECTATOR



"_Mighty tiger won anyhow_" (8)


Spoiler: ANSWER



TOWERING



As for numbers...

I couldn't tell you how many times I look at the time on the clock on my microwave oven and think "_Yikes, root 2 again!_" (2:14 pm, 14:14, square root of 2 = 1.414(21356237...) or "_It's Pi time!_" (3:14 am, 03.14, Pi = 3.14159(265359...)). Numbers sometimes just jump out at me.

I was once working with a colleague trying to debug a prototype digital circuit board. My mate had designed the hardware and I was writing the software. It was doing very odd things... We were trying to get our heads round what was going on so I wrote a very simple test program which would run in the processor's internal memory to test the external memory on the board. The results looked like complete gobbledygook. I stared at a memory dump for a few minutes and suddenly the answer was clear... Instead of finding the data _SOME_DATA_ at the memory address _SOME_ADDRESS_, we actually had the data _SOME_ADDRESS_ at the memory address _SOME_DATA_!!!  As soon as I told my mate what was happening he realised what the cause of it was. He had made a simple mistake in his logic design which took him about 5 minutes to fix.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am with Paul on this! I can usually spot anagrams a mile off, which is why I was surprised to miss the morris dancers one.
> 
> As for numbers...
> 
> ...



I haven't had to use Root, Square Root or Pi since I left school in the mid 1960's and I've forgotten them, if I had to start using them again someone would have to teach me them from scratch


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> And the weather?



Wasn’t too bad, although not very warm but the sun appeared briefly. Bridge over the Tay, Black Watch memorial and a bike sculpture. Nice lunch had. I had chilli con carne and rice.


----------



## Dave7 (11 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got ay friends



Not even the taxman ?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got ay friends



Only close ones are the couple I was with today. Never bothered keeping up with any old colleagues although a few were nice enough. I have acquaintances that I can chat to on a walk if I meet them but nobody close. Fell out with my brother a couple of years ago so no close family now either.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I haven't had to use Root, Square Root or Pi since I left school in the mid 1960's and I've forgotten them, if I had to start using them again someone would have to teach me them from scratch



I can't remember the more advanced engineering maths that I did at university but I do remember a lot of the simpler stuff such as the general solution to a quadratic equation...



Spoiler: If you REALLY want to know!



IF ax^2 + bx + c = 0

THEN x = (-b (+ or -) sqrt (b^2 - 4ac)) / 2a





Mo1959 said:


> Black Watch memorial


I assume that somebody has added a light below the statue? I don't like the way the cable is just draped up there. They should have hidden the cable somehow... drilled a hole down through the plinth?


----------



## PaulSB (11 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I haven't had to use Root, Square Root or Pi since I left school in the mid 1960's and I've forgotten them, if I had to start using them again someone would have to teach me them from scratch



Yep, same for me. I haven't used those since the day I sat maths GCSE 51 years ago.......makes you wonder really 🤔


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, same for me. I haven't used those since the day I sat maths GCSE 51 years ago.......makes you wonder really 🤔



You _DIDN'T_ sit _*GCSE*_ maths 51 years ago (GCSEs started in 1988) - it would have been _*GCE*_ ('O'-level) maths back then!


----------



## numbnuts (11 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I haven't had to use Root, Square Root or Pi since I left school in the mid 1960's and I've forgotten them, if I had to start using them again someone would have to teach me them from scratch



I use to use Pi all the time at work for bending rings....now I use pie for


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wasn’t too bad, although not very warm but the sun appeared briefly. Bridge over the Tay, Black Watch memorial and a bike sculpture. Nice lunch had. I had chilli con carne and rice.
> 
> View attachment 644246
> 
> ...


That's the first time I've seen a flat tyre on a steel wheel.
What's the reason the "bike" being there.


----------



## pawl (11 May 2022)

Own up.You know who you are You can’t hide all those Euro millions lottery win.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Own up.You know who you are You can’t hide all those Euro millions lottery win.


Best way to hide it would be to carry on as normal. Getting the actual money in a new double mattress*, and sleep on it.


*Think about it. When did you last hear of a mattress being held up/robbed!


----------



## dave r (11 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Own up.You know who you are You can’t hide all those Euro millions lottery win.



An obscene sum, like the amount that painting fetched.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's the first time I've seen a flat tyre on a steel wheel.
> What's the reason the "bike" being there.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2022)

dave r said:


> An obscene sum, like the amount that painting fetched.


I agree. 

Why not have 184 people win £1 million each?

The answer must be that people no longer consider £1 million enough to get excited about, or at least that lottery organisers think that is the case.

I would keep (say) £14 million to spend on comfortable homes for myself and my nearest and dearest, money put to one side for maintenance on those properties, and invest enough for any normal future care needs for all of us. The younger ones could then choose jobs that they liked without having to worry too much about how much they were paid. The older ones could retire in comfort without any financial worries.

I would enjoy working out exactly what good causes to invest the other £170 million in!


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2022)

Coooeeee.......hello.......anyone at home? Did you mean to leave the backdoor open?

Ah well. Looks like a beautiful and breezy day is dawning in wonderful Lancashire. Today is bits 'n' pieces as housework needs doing, ironing, email to catch up, allotment work and hopefully get my bikes and car clean.

I will get a shift on.......


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Best way to hide it would be to carry on as normal. Getting the actual money in a new double mattress*, and sleep on it.
> 
> 
> *Think about it. When did you last hear of a mattress being held up/robbed!



With my memory I would likely think "this cr*p mattress is lumpy" and give it away to someone I don't like.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2022)

dave r said:


> An obscene sum, like the amount that painting fetched.



Yes....that is hard to believe. Crazy imo.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Coooeeee.......hello.......anyone at home?


Use of that phrase might be a court marshall offense. I think Welshie has a patent on it


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2022)

Good morning all.
Off to Specsavers later this morning as we both have eye tests.
Personally I blame food packaging people for using smaller print on the instructions but we shall see


----------



## Paulus (12 May 2022)

Good morning from a sunny Barnet. 
Today's highlight is the Sainsbury's delivery between 9 and 10am.

Wordle in 5

Domestics, dog walking and a bimble out on the bike for a while, possibly via the Mitre on the way back for an ale or two.
I will then watch the last hour or so of the Giro.

I have a new chain to put on my touring bike. After throughly cleaning it a couple of weeks back, it is now jumping and skipping. I checked it with a chain checking tool and it is worn past it's limit. Must of been all the muck taking up the slack.

Tonight there is a rather important football match to watch on the telly. ⚽

That's my day in a nutshell. Of course, other things will arise as I go along.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I agree.
> 
> Why not have 184 people win £1 million each?
> 
> ...




That sounds like a plan.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2022)

, Good morning folks, lovely bright and sunny, down the club later, the handyman should be able to a bit more done on the house today.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2022)

Coooooeeee. How very dare anyone else use that word. 

Brighter start here but its going to be a couple of degrees cooler today.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2022)

Morning. I did look in much earlier but never posted. Gosh, it's still very chilly here. I went out with just a micro fleece top on thinking I might jog for a bit but the legs didn't feel up to it so just kept walking instead and ended up doing 9 miles and never warmed up.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2022)

Yikes, what time is this?!! 

I actually heard my pal moving around upstairs for once. I got out of bed to say goodbye to her. It is her birthday tomorrow but I won't be seeing her again until next week. 

Scrambled head again after only 3.5 hours sleep but I have a blood test booked for this morning so I might stay awake now and snooze afterwards. 



Dave7 said:


> Off to Specsavers later this morning as we both have eye tests.


If you have any problems with earwax, you might like to know that they now offer a degunking service at many branches. I thought about going to my local one because my ears feel clogged up and my hearing is getting worse. 

Oh, I just discovered why I couldn't hear the clicks from my tablet screen keyboard... '_Do not disturb_' was enabled until 09:30 to stop emails waking me up. Ok, not quite as deaf as I had feared!


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Coooeeee.......hello.......anyone at home? Did you mean to leave the backdoor open?
> 
> Ah well. Looks like a beautiful and breezy day is dawning in wonderful Lancashire. Today is bits 'n' pieces as housework needs doing, ironing, email to catch up, allotment work and hopefully get my bikes and car clean.
> 
> *I will get a shift on*.......


Clothes would be a better idea, especially if you do head up to the allotment.


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2022)

Morning all 

MrsD forgot to go to LIDL yesterday, so guess what I'm doing this morning?
Re-potted my Chili plants yesterday and planted 4 hanging baskets with a mix of flowering plants.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Clothes would be a better idea, especially if you do head up to the allotment.



It'd be very comfortable, but a bit chilly in places.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I did look in much earlier but never posted. Gosh, it's still very chilly here. I went out with just a micro fleece top on.


Now I would pay good money to see that


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

dave r said:


> It'd be very comfortable, but a bit chilly in places.


Could be dangerous, on the allotment as well.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes, what time is this?!!
> 
> I actually heard my pal moving around upstairs for once. I got out of bed to say goodbye to her. It is her birthday tomorrow but I won't be seeing her again until next week.
> 
> ...


At £75 per ear, it's not cheap.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> At £75 per ear, it's not cheap.



Blimey, I thought that I had read that it was about £60 for _both_ ears! 

I just found a place in Todmorden - £25 to check for wax problems (taken off cost of any treatment), £55 for one ear, £75 for both. 

I might go for that the month after I have paid for my next dental appointment.


----------



## numbnuts (12 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey, I thought that I had read that it was about £60 for _both_ ears!
> 
> I just found a place in Todmorden - £25 to check for wax problems (taken off cost of any treatment), £55 for one ear, £75 for both.
> 
> I might go for that the month after I have paid for my next dental appointment.



Never been, but found this
https://www.specsavers.co.uk/hearing/earwax/earwax-removal


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 May 2022)

Good morning folks,
Arrived in Leeds yesterday evening after a couple of days in Newcastle. Heading to the Library soon and then perhaps a pub or several 🍻
Interesting to see lots of electric scooters in Newcastle, all with helmets attached. I expect the weekend Hen and Stag parties make good use of them.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2022)

From my Facebook page page this morning, the oldies are the best.


----------



## PaulSB (12 May 2022)

All this talk of ear wax  I'm trying to have a quick brew.

Why not see the practice nurse at your GP Surgery? Ours will perform this rather unpleasant task.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Why not see the practice nurse at your GP Surgery? Ours will perform this rather unpleasant task.



I thought that the NHS had pretty much given up on it. Like dentistry? 

Oh, I just checked... they might still do it at Todmorden Health Centre. I am heading down there for my blood test soon. I will ask at reception while I am there.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Never been, but found this
> https://www.specsavers.co.uk/hearing/earwax/earwax-removal


Enquired at the local one and was told £75, if they provided the service there. Tod being the nearest.
Seems like the staff need to check their prices.


----------



## numbnuts (12 May 2022)

I clean my own ears I have all the tools, ear syringe and even an endoscopy
Did I mention that my mother was an ENT specialist............


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I clean my own ears I have all the tools, ear syringe and even an endoscopy
> Did I mention that my mother was an ENT specialist............


How much do you charge?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 May 2022)

Pork chop with veggies today


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> How much do you charge?



Whatever he charges I will do it for 10% less


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Whatever he charges I will do it for 10% less


Fair enough


----------



## numbnuts (12 May 2022)

Beaten up Cod, yes I know it's not Friday
I've just done my brakes.....again, not been right since I put the new pads in, yesterday they were more like “wishful thinking” and with a trailer load of food it was not funny, but they seem better now.


----------



## Dave7 (12 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Pork chop with veggies today



I have just had "grandma Louie's scouse".
Our son runs the restaurant and has fond memories of his grandmas stew.....so he has put it on the menu.
Very nice it was.


----------



## pawl (12 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I thought that the NHS had pretty much given up on it. Like dentistry?
> 
> Oh, I just checked... they might still do it at Todmorden Health Centre. I am heading down there for my blood test soon. I will ask at reception while I am there.



The practice nurse did mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## pawl (12 May 2022)

Had a short ride this morning.While I was tootling along I got to thinking why do sporting events like track cycling ,running any sport that uses a circuit go in an anti clockwise direction.What would happen if the organisers said today’s events are going to be run clock wise..

Just going to plant some anti anti sod it Snap dragons while the you put your minds to coming up with an answer
Now where did I put my trowel.


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Had a short ride this morning.While I was tootling along I got to thinking why do sporting events like track cycling ,running any sport that uses a circuit go in an anti clockwise direction.What would happen if the organisers said today’s events are going to be run clock wise..
> 
> Just going to plant some anti anti sod it Snap dragons while the you put your minds to coming up with an answer
> Now where did I put my trowel.



Speedway runs anti clockwise.
Sidecar speedway runs clockwise.
Same with Grass Track racing.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Had a short ride this morning.While I was tootling along I got to thinking why do sporting events like track cycling ,running any sport that uses a circuit go in an anti clockwise direction.What would happen if the organisers said today’s events are going to be run clock wise..
> 
> Just going to plant some anti anti sod it Snap dragons while the you put your minds to coming up with an answer
> Now where did I put my trowel.


Not just track events

Merry-go-rounds and other carnival rides
Revolving doors
The chariot race in _Ben-Hur_
The usual direction in which people spin Hula Hoops
Aircraft carrier landing patterns

_"The Superior vena-cava collects de-oxygenated blood to the heart aided by heart suction. This vein carries blood from left to right across the body. Centrifugal force due to anticlockwise running helps this suction. If we run clockwise, the centrifugal force impedes suction. Clockwise running tires people faster."_
and/or
_"Because of the effect of the Earth's rotation, in the Northern Hemisphere an athlete running anti-clockwise will have a slight advantage, resulting in a faster time. In the Southern Hemisphere, this effect is reversed but, as the sport grew up in the Northern Hemisphere, anti-clockwise races have remained, despite the international status of athletics. Evidence of this phenomenon is that none of the current world track records have been set south of the Equator."_


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2022)

The sun's out and we are sitting in the garden eating Hot Cross buns and supping an ice cold 6.6% Fruity IPA......Oh! The decadence!


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> The sun's out and we are sitting in the garden eating Hot Cross buns and supping an ice cold 6.6% Fruity IPA......Oh! The decadence!


It'll rain soon.


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> It'll rain soon.



None forecast here.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Why not see the practice nurse at your GP Surgery? Ours will perform this rather unpleasant task.





ColinJ said:


> Oh, I just checked... they might still do it at Todmorden Health Centre. I am heading down there for my blood test soon. I will ask at reception while I am there.


Thanks for the suggestion, Paul.

The health centre do indeed offer this service, but I have to be referred by a GP. I booked the first available appointment with a practice GP which was... June 22nd! 

After that (if the GP okays it), I suppose it will be a case of waiting for an appointment at one of the Monday ENT clinic sessions. It could easily be another few weeks/months wait for that. 

I can see why people just pay to have it done privately. If it were £25-30 I probably would too, but for £75 I will put up with another couple of months of semi-deafness.

I'll try olive oil drops again to see if I can speed up the natural ear self-cleaning process before June.


----------



## Paulus (12 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> It'll rain soon.



Oh happy days.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Oh happy days.


Aye


Dirk said:


> None forecast here.


But you were outside in the fresh air. It has to rain


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Paul.
> 
> The health centre do indeed offer this service, but I have to be referred by a GP. I booked the first available appointment with a practice GP which was... June 22nd!
> 
> ...


Follow the link given by @numbnuts, it says £55 for one or both ears, including hearing test.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Follow the link given by @numbnuts, it says £55 for one or both ears, including hearing test.



£55 may not be £75, but it isn't £25-30 either! 

With luck, the GP will see obvious signs of wax, and I get an early subsequent appointment at the ENT clinic.


----------



## numbnuts (12 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'll try olive oil drops again to see if I can speed up the natural ear self-cleaning process before June.


That is good and then get yourself one of these, just use it gently your not trying to put out a fire, you may have to do it two or three times
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174766552032?hash=item28b0e5f3e0:g:oZwAAOSwRWBgm9Sn


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> That is good and then get yourself one of these, just use it gently your not trying to put out a fire, you may have to do it two or three times
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174766552032?hash=item28b0e5f3e0:g:oZwAAOSwRWBgm9Sn



A friend of mine has been doing his for years, he uses a squeezy washing up liquid bottle filled with warm water to direct a jet into his ear with his head turned sideways above the sink.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

Can I assume that you're all, bar one, wrapped up under the duvets, watching the telly.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2022)

Which one is the one? 

I was feeling a bit tired earlier so I was thinking of switching the TV on early tonight, say around midnight, and trying to get to bed by 02:00 and turning the lights out by 03:00.

We'll see...


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2022)

Morning


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can I assume that you're all, bar one, wrapped up under the duvets, watching the telly.



I for one was in bed and asleep by 9.00pm. Absolutely nackered for some reason. Woke at 5.25am.


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I for one was in bed and asleep by 9.00pm. Absolutely nackered for some reason. Woke at 5.25am.



Same as me really. Woke at 0530 and was up for 0600.

Our weather really does annoy me. As of yesterday, Sunday was forecast to be 20° with wall to wall sunshine........now it is 16° and raining all day


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2022)

Morning. Managed a long lie. It was raining earlier anyway. Another slightly overcast and breezy day. This is a disappointment after April being so nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2022)

Coooeee. Naff here. Dull, overcast, breezy and only going to be about 14 deg today. . Where is the nice weather for God's sake.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (13 May 2022)

Good morning people, it shopping Friday, that came round quick. A didn't quite make it start to the day here, alarm went off at twenty past six, I was just walking back up stairs having unlocked for the carer and my phones ringing, my Good Lady telling me she needs the commode, by the time I got into my dressing gown and got downstairs it was too late . A good afternoon down the club yesterday, a good gossip and a laugh with friends and my Good Lady won twice and came home fifteen quid up, excellent.


----------



## Paulus (13 May 2022)

Morning all. 
A bit cloudy outside with a bit of a breeze.
Wordle just managed in 6, phew.
Dog walking and domestics, and a bimble to the local grocers for some fresh fruit are the plan for this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2022)

I see the eurovision song contest is going to be as good as always. Norway have a song called "give that wolf banana '


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2022)

Morning all 

Yay! It's Fish Friday ............but it's not 
We're off to Minehead tomorrow and stopping overnight, so we'll have Fish & Chips on the seafront on Saturday.
Our other best mates are coming down from Redditch, so it will be good to all meet up again. They put their house on the market yesterday and are hoping to move down to the South West later this year.


----------



## Chief Broom (13 May 2022)

Morning folks  winds up to 40mph today  will have to tie down my mini greenhouse to stop my tomatoes becoming free range....if it aint the cold trying to do'em in its the wind 
Have used up all the timber i found in the attic, have made 1 cold frame, 2 compost bins, and 3 planters


----------



## pawl (13 May 2022)

Morning all.Did anyone watch The Games last night. Why did they pick the Kevin for the women and the Devil. For the men Riding on the track especially in a bunch is somewhat dodgy for novices .Would have thought from a safety point a kilometre TT or an individual pursuit would have been a truer test.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2022)

Getting a bit brighter here but the breeze is even stronger


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2022)

Back from a 5 mile wander. It's really not very pleasant out there for May. 💨

Glass of water and a mug of black decaf now. I know how to live.


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2022)

Ironing done and bedding in the wash.
I can't find my summer dressing gown has anybody seen it


----------



## Roseland triker (13 May 2022)

Pub in vouge got a letter from vouge magazine saying that they can't use vouge on their pub because it's their name...

Vouge was here way before any stupid magazine retards.

Ridiculous


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2022)

I've just realised it's Friday 13th.


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I've just realised it's Friday 13th.



Ooer missus!


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2022)

Friday 13th or No, I've just cleaned the trike


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Our other best mates are coming down from Redditch, so it will be good to all meet up again


I think that you need to look up '_best_' in the dictionary... 

A bit like '_The first singer had a unique talent. The second one had an even more unique talent_'! 

I thought that I was done with heating until the autumn but it got chilly at midnight so the convector heater was back on for a couple of hours. 

I feel like I might be coming down with a cold. It is too soon to be catching Covid again so it should not be that. I hope that it doesn't amount to much because I am going to Devon in a week's time and I want to be able to do some hard cycling down there.


----------



## postman (13 May 2022)

Answers on a postcard please.Where is this heatwave I have been reading about.Looking at my neighbours trees they are nearly folding in two with this strong wind.I was going to go out for a latte but stuff that.


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2022)

I've just declared it is a chocolate cake Friday which is in the oven right now, and I have a nice loaf raising nicely too


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I have a nice loaf raising nicely too


Never heard it called that before but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I think that you need to look up '_best_' in the dictionary...



We have two couples that we have been friends with for 40+ years.
I class them all as best mates. It would be disingenuous of me to discriminate between them.


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> We have two couples that we have been friends with for 40+ years.
> I class them all as best mates. It would be disingenuous of me to discriminate between them.



I had a "best man" at my wedding, but never had any best mates.......if fact I haven't got any mates 
the ones I had are all dead  the ones I thought I had turned out to be dud.......


----------



## Dave7 (13 May 2022)

Its one if those 'fatigue' days. Back in bed at 10.00. Crashed out for 2 1/2 hours. Ready for bed again now... horrible feeling.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> We have two couples that we have been friends with for 40+ years.
> I class them all as best mates. It would be disingenuous of me to discriminate between them.


I get what you mean but it raises the interesting question of how many people/things can be 'best' at the same time...

You could have a million oranges and they are all 'best quality' but only one orange could be the 'best' orange.



numbnuts said:


> I had a "best man" at my wedding, but never had any best mates.......if fact I haven't got any mates
> the ones I had are all dead  the ones I thought I had turned out to be dud.......


Why don't you meet up with some CycleChat members for a bike ride?

I have met lots over the years; many multiple times. We are not what people mean when they say '_best mates_' but we enjoy doing forum rides together a few times a year, having a natter as we go along, or sit at a cafe.


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2022)

postman said:


> Answers on a postcard please.Where is this heatwave I have been reading about.Looking at my neighbours trees they are nearly folding in two with this strong wind.I was going to go out for a latte but stuff that.



In the south it's going to be 21c on Tuesday, hardly a heat .....but it will have to do


----------



## numbnuts (13 May 2022)

Cake


----------



## Paulus (13 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Cake
> View attachment 644479



Now you need a really good pot of tea to accompany it.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Cake
> View attachment 644479


I'm on the way!!


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Cake
> View attachment 644479



I'm sure that you could bribe a few CycleChat members down south to ride with you in exchange for some of your home-baked goodies!


----------



## dave r (13 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Cake
> View attachment 644479


----------



## dave r (13 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Now you need a really good pot of tea to accompany it.




That sounds like a plan.


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 May 2022)

22 degrees here in sunny Coventry today 😀😀


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> 22 degrees here in sunny Coventry today 😀😀



We've got sunshine here, but strong gusting winds too. I nipped out and toured the town on my bike at lunchtime but the wind put me off doing more.

It looks like the winds will die down a bit tomorrow so I'll try to get a 3+ hour ride in.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Self-rotating socks!  Do any of you suffer from this bizarre problem?
> 
> I always put my socks on properly - bottom of socks on soles of feet, heels of feet in heels of socks. An hour later, the socks have _somehow _turned themselves round so the heels are on top! I have no idea how or why this is happening...
> 
> I don't remember this being a big issue for me in the past. Is it another one of those strange things that only happen to older people?



It is still happening but I think that I have worked out why...

I have been wearing new very stretchy socks over the past few weeks. (I wore out several pairs of older socks which have now been put to one side to use when cleaning my bikes.)

I think the new socks stretch when I am walking about and move slightly on each foot. When the feet relax, the socks don't quite go back to their original positions. Effectively, there is a ratchet effect, which eventually builds up to 180 degree rotations of the socks. It is very irritating! I think I will consign these socks to the cleaning rags bag and start wearing non-stretchy ones.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It is still happening but I think that I have worked out why...
> 
> I have been wearing new very stretchy socks over the past few weeks. (I wore out several pairs of older socks which have now been put to one side to use when cleaning my bikes.)
> 
> I think the new socks stretch when I am walking about and move slightly on each foot. When the feet relax, the socks don't quite go back to their original positions. Effectively, there is a ratchet effect, which eventually builds up to 180 degree rotations of the socks. It is very irritating! I think I will consign these socks to the cleaning rags bag and start wearing non-stretchy ones.


Do the soles of your footwear wear evenly, if so  this might be the answer you are seeking.


----------



## postman (13 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Cake
> View attachment 644479


With cake like that you will soon have new friends,mate.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Do the soles of your footwear wear evenly, if so  this might be the answer you are seeking.



But it has only become an issue with these stretchy socks...!

I _do _actually have an unbalanced gait because my left leg is significantly shorter than my right.

When I had Look pedals on my bike I used to put a shim under the left cleat to equalise things somewhat. It isn't quite so simple with (mountain bike type) SPD though. If I shim the left SPD cleat then I would have it sticking proud of the sole rather than being inside a rubber surround.

I have got used to it, but people have commented on the fact that my right knee sometimes sticks out when I am riding.

You can see in this old photo that I am not sitting straight on my bike...






I was carrying a spare tyre on the back of my Camelbak bag that day. I don't normally bother but sometimes do on long rides in case I (or another rider) should trash a tyre. It has happened to people 2 or 3 times on my forum rides. (I can remember 2 of the occasions, but I think there was a 3rd time, the details of which have disappeared into the fog of time.)


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2022)

Good evening. Today has been a bit hectic, trying to get a bunch of stuff done before we went walking. This summer we plan to complete The Lancashire Witches Walk from Pendle to Lancaster. First 7.5 miles done today through some very beautiful, hilly and windy countryside. The bluebells are the British native species not the invading Spanish Conquistador.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2022)

This is a tercet stone which has a "tercet" poem on it. There are ten, one for each witch hanged, eight women and two men.




😊


----------



## dave r (13 May 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> 22 degrees here in sunny Coventry today 😀😀



It nearly got warm enough to take my jumper off, it was lovely if you were in a sheltered spot but the breeze had a bite to it, at one point it was warmer outside than it was inside.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2022)

It was nice here by 4pm but still windy. Supposed to be a lot nicer tomorrow


----------



## numbnuts (14 May 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


>



Hello


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2022)

Good morning. Glorious Lancashire should live up to her name 'tis bright, sunny, still already.

Much of yesterday's walk was into a 15mph headwind, I ache. In 55 minutes I have to set off to the meet point for what for me will be +/- 110 miles, possibly 114. No organisation involved from me, just along for the ride. We have a ferry crossing Knott End to Fleetwood and I'm told two cafe stops. I'm told we won't be late home but it's a steady pace. This does not compute. Steady is what? +/- 15mph avg? Also riding the coastal promenade cycle path from Fleetwood southwards which is shared use, by the time we hit Blackpool it will be chokka with dogs, children etc. 

At 15avg it's 6.5 hours ride time for the 💯 plus say 1 hour for cafes, 20 minutes ferry and we're at 8 hours. Mechanicals?? I've hinted we should skip one cafe but this fell on deaf ears. Gonna be a long day.


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2022)

Morning all. I am feeling generous so have 3 s.
0800 Aldi dash is planned.
I am also planning a walk later this morning (maybe early afternoon). 
Lots of sport on tv including the FA cup final.
See you all later.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2022)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry, I need to find the bottom of the ironing basket this morning, possibly lunch and the carnival later.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2022)

Coooooeeee. Dull and overcast for us but my weather ap says it's going to be nice later on so Fingers crossed.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (14 May 2022)

Good morning all. 

First mug of tea has been drunk whilst listening to Tony Blackbum on the radio.

Wordle done in 4

Various things to do today before I become an armchair sports fan. The FA cup, Giro D'Italia, but what to do this evening when the Eurovision thingy is on🤔

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2022)

Got the Wordle in 3 but failed on the Dordle, I've used the word but didn't know it was spelt like that, I'll try the Quordle later.


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Minehead in an hour or so for a weekend get together with our best mates - yes, all four of them.
Going to be forced to watch Eurovision tonight. 
On Sunday, we will be going to the Minehead Model Flying Club's event. There is a national attempt to get the most planes in the air at any one time and the MMFC are participating.


----------



## pawl (14 May 2022)

Flipping heck.Cup final and Euro vision on the telly box Think I’ll hide the remote


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Minehead in an hour or so for a weekend get together with our best mates - yes, all four of them.
> Going to be forced to watch Eurovision tonight.
> On Sunday, we will be going to the Minehead Model Flying Club's event. There is a national attempt to get the most planes in the air at any one time and the MMFC are participating.



IMO if you have 4 good mates and have had them for years you are really blessed.....good on you.


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2022)

Aldi dash done and all packed away. Quite a few shelves empty though so didn't get some things I wanted.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2022)

Morning. A dull start for us but it's gradually getting brighter and warmer.

A 6 mile hill walk done, some shopping bought and just sat down with a bowl of porridge with blueberries so the world is good.


----------



## Dirk (14 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> IMO if you have 4 good mates and have had them for years you are really blessed.....good on you.



The other couple in our original group of six will be meeting up with us all in June. They emigrated to Australia about the same time that we moved to Devon and they come over to the UK every couple of years, or so.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2022)

It's getting brighter and brighter here now. Going to be a lovely day.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2022)

I am waiting for the sun to ease off a bit so I can go out without sunblock on. I burn easily but I reckon that late afternoon/early evening should be ok. Some of my route is sheltered and I will change direction a lot so I will get grilled from all sides. 

Meanwhile, I have an adjustment to make to my puzzle game. I just discovered that the 'safe area' reported by the phone does not take into account the curved corners of the screen. I have safely kept away from the selfie camera cutout (and curved corners) at the top but the curved corners of the bottom of the screen are lopping off the very corners of my game grid. It does not stop it working but it looks bad.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2022)

We have . It's gorgeous here. Scorchio.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2022)

The jerking-off JCB guys have been busy... The old Adamroyd mill site I mentioned recently has been comprehensively cleared. 

I just found out that the new housing development seems to be going ahead. (As expected, otherwise the would-be developers probably wouldn't be spending all that money clearing the site. Unless of course they were legally obliged to?) There is a public meeting at nearby Todmorden Cricket Club on Tuesday for Tod residents to talk to the developers. I might go along and ask a few questions. I was wondering if they are putting electric vehicle charging points in for each vehicle space, and if not, WHY not! It would be nice if they put some secure bike storage in as well. 

The local streets are already semi-blocked by parked cars, so I hope that they put AT LEAST 2 parking spaces per house on this new development because there is nowhere nearby that could take many more parked vehicles.

I took a look at some of the planning documents online. They mentioned that the large stone walls surrounding the site should be retained and repaired. Well, large stretches of them have now disappeared! Maybe the stone blocks are being stored somewhere off site and the walls will be rebuilt once the rest of the development has been completed?

The town does need more housing, and the derelict site was an eyesore. This 'brownfield site' is the kind of place that new housing should be built, rather than on some pristine meadow, just because developers find that more profitable.


----------



## Paulus (14 May 2022)

Some gardening done today. 
The grass has been cut again, 
MrsP supervised whilst I put up some brackets for hanging baskets. 
The slugs have eaten my beans that were shooting in the trays
The sun is shining and it's quite warm outside .


----------



## numbnuts (14 May 2022)

Done walking in the  28c


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The jerking-off JCB guys have been busy... The old Adamroyd mill site I mentioned recently has been comprehensively cleared.
> 
> I just found out that the new housing development seems to be going ahead. (As expected, otherwise the would-be developers probably wouldn't be spending all that money clearing the site. Unless of course they were legally obliged to?) There is a public meeting at nearby Todmorden Cricket Club on Tuesday for Tod residents to talk to the developers. I might go along and ask a few questions. I was wondering if they are putting electric vehicle charging points in for each vehicle space, and if not, WHY not! It would be nice if they put some secure bike storage in as well.
> 
> ...


There's no current application for that site. the last in 2007, for 45 houses, was withdrawn the following year, contaminated land.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's no current application for that site. the last in 2007, for 45 houses, was withdrawn the following year, contaminated land.
> 
> View attachment 644667
> 
> ...



Hmm... it sounds like they are preparing the ground (forgive the pun!) for another planning application then!

I find local history very interesting. I was just researching the old mill site mentioned above and found _*THIS*_. No wonder so many of the buildings in this area are leaning over! (A bit like *Millennium Tower* in San Francisco.)

This picture of a building in front of the mill site illustrates the problem... 






That is not a fisheye effect from the camera - the building actually IS leaning back as much as it appears to be!

A couple I knew used to live in a flat above the cafe. I went for a meal there and was shocked by how tilted over everything was. They gave me a post-meal satsuma. I placed it on the table and it rolled off, then across the floor to the corner of the room!


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2022)

Hmm, _interesting_...

The developers organising the meeting at the cricket club are "_The Fir Wood Group Ltd_". Google knows nothing about them!

They give a web address of www.tfwg.co.uk, which was only registered on May 6th. It currently has a holding page on it!


----------



## Dave7 (14 May 2022)

Just back from a stroll and enjoyed 1/2 a lager at the local.
Tucked up now ready to watch the FA cup.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2022)

I found the bottom of the ironing basket this morning and once I'd done that we were of out, lunch at Jubilee Junction in Jubilee Crescent, dopey bus driver missed the stop and put us off the bus further down the road, good for us, we were right outside the cafe, after lunch it was back on a bus and into town to watch the parade put on for the city of culture, some shopping and some fun and games getting a bus home, road closures were causing disruption but we got home eventually, it was a good afternoon out in the sunshine.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, _interesting_...
> 
> The developers organising the meeting at the cricket club are "_The Fir Wood Group Ltd_". Google knows nothing about them!
> 
> They give a web address of www.tfwg.co.uk, which was only registered on May 6th. It currently has a holding page on it!


Company only registered last year.
https://find-and-update.company-information.service.gov.uk/company/14076827


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I found the bottom of the ironing basket this morning and once I'd done that we were of out, lunch at Jubilee Junction in Jubilee Crescent, dopey bus driver missed the stop and put us off the bus further down the road, good for us, we were right outside the cafe, after lunch it was back on a bus and into town to watch the parade put on for the city of culture, some shopping and some fun and games getting a bus home, road closures were causing disruption but we got home eventually, it was a good afternoon out in the sunshine.





I don't have an ironing basket.


----------



## numbnuts (14 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have an ironing basket.



I have two, would you like one.......thought not


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I have two, would you like one.......thought not
> 
> View attachment 644691





Hell no. I have an iron and an ironing board I don't use. Keep your basket


----------



## Sterlo (14 May 2022)

Well, I'm finally back in the land of the cyclist. 432 days since the accident and finally felt like trying to ride again. A tough 6.3 miles at an average of 13.8mph, not very far and not very quick but I did it on 2 wheels.The arm was a bit painful but I managed it, now to start slowly building up again. I need to work on my core strength as I lean on my hands too much, which is causing the pain in the elbow but it's a start.


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Well, I'm finally back in the land of the cyclist. 432 days since the accident and finally felt like trying to ride again. A tough 6.3 miles at an average of 13.8mph, not very far and not very quick but I did it on 2 wheels.The arm was a bit painful but I managed it, now to start slowly building up again. I need to work on my core strength as I lean on my hands too much, which is causing the pain in the elbow but it's a start.



Excellent news. The most important thing you posted there is "felt like trying to ride again." Grab it and do it and everything will return in time. 👏


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2022)

Great century ride today. Ended up with 108 and 16.1avg. Very pleased with this as it translates to around 19avg for Ride London.

I'm the cool little guy in blue! The other rider is my preferred windbreak!!!! 🤣🤣

The two women and I are riding RL together.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Great century ride today. Ended up with 108 and 16.1avg. Very pleased with this as it translates to around 19avg for Ride London.
> 
> I'm the cool little guy in blue! The other rider is my preferred windbreak!!!! 🤣🤣
> 
> ...


You caught a train!


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You caught a train!



Ferry.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ferry.


Where to?


----------



## dave r (14 May 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Well, I'm finally back in the land of the cyclist. 432 days since the accident and finally felt like trying to ride again. A tough 6.3 miles at an average of 13.8mph, not very far and not very quick but I did it on 2 wheels.The arm was a bit painful but I managed it, now to start slowly building up again. I need to work on my core strength as I lean on my hands too much, which is causing the pain in the elbow but it's a start.




Well done, speeds not too shabby either.


----------



## Sterlo (14 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Well done, speeds not too shabby either.



Thanks, as I've mentioned previously, it's like a billiard table around here, I did a 53 mile ride in August 2020, my home is 23mtrs above sea level, the high point of the ride was at 29 mtrs, I nearly needed oxygen at that elevation.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Thanks, as I've mentioned previously, it's like a billiard table around here, I did a 53 mile ride in August 2020, my home is 23mtrs above sea level, the high point of the ride was at 29 mtrs, I nearly needed oxygen at that elevation.




Sounds proper flat there.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ferry.





classic33 said:


> Where to?


Knott End?






We caught it on a couple of my forum rides years ago. 



ColinJ said:


> On our 'Flattish Seaside Century' forum ride earlier in the year, we took the little ferry from Fleetwood to Knott End. The tide was pretty much out so the ferry was sitting very low in the water. The crew had put a metal ramp up to the concrete jetty above where we were standing with our bikes and we had to pass them down one at a time to a burly sailor below. Once the bikes were safely on board, we had walk down the damp metal ramp at a 45 degree angle, while wearing cycling shoes. The inevitable happened and italiafirenze slipped and fell down into the ferry. Fortunately, said burly sailor caught him and prevented a faceplant on the deck!


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2022)

Good day all. It's a bit grey outside with a breeze which with the gardening chores I have suits me well. My tomatoes suffered in yesterday's heat so will enjoy a less stressful day.

Small person is here as we did a sleepover last night. About midnight she got agitated and upset and has slept between us all night. I'm not feeling on peak form at the moment........🤭 I have coffee Mrs P and small person are sleeping.


----------



## Poacher (15 May 2022)

Morning all.
Woken by the sound of the PA system at the Outlaws Half Triathlon, about 2.5 km away as the crow flies.
Can't be much fun for anyone closer, and the organisers will certainly have made no friends.

I have four bottles on my bikes, all picked up from the roadside after previous events, though I think they're a bit stricter on discards lately.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2022)

A quick good morning to one and all.
I 'suddenly' woke at 0530 so got up..... ready to go back now.
Breaking news.....Ukraine won the Eurovision


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A quick good morning to one and all.
> I 'suddenly' woke at 0530 so got up..... ready to go back now.
> Breaking news.....Ukraine won the Eurovision



Gosh. Well I'll be, I didn't see that one coming.......


----------



## dave r (15 May 2022)

Good morning folks, its been raining during the night and its a tad damp, the forecast for the next couple of days is for showers so it looks like our tidy up of the outside of the house will be delayed, I'll be glad when the scaffolding come down its making getting the wheelchair in and out of the house interesting.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A quick good morning to one and all.
> I 'suddenly' woke at 0530 so got up..... ready to go back now.
> Breaking news.....Ukraine won the Eurovision





What a surprise.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2022)

Morning. Dull overcast and a tad bleh here. Supposed to be 19 deg with showers.

We are having chicken casserole today. Stay safe peeps

PS. Cooooeeeeeee


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. Dull overcast and a tad bleh here. Supposed to be 19 deg with showers.
> 
> We are having chicken casserole today. Stay safe peeps
> 
> PS. Cooooeeeeeee


Home made ??
Not sure what we are having.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A quick good morning to one and all.
> I 'suddenly' woke at 0530 so got up..... ready to go back now.
> *Breaking news.....Ukraine won the Eurovision*



That will give Putin something to think about!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2022)

Casserole now in the slow cooker. Looks like the rain is about to start.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Home made ??
> Not sure what we are having.





Yep home made.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2022)

Morning all from a sunny Minehead.

We had fish & Chips on the seafront and a pint in the Kildare Lodge yesterday evening, before returning to our mates place to watch Eurovision.
First time I'd watched it for about 40 years.......do you have to be gay to enter it?
At least I've got something to rib our Australian mates about.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2022)

Morning. Just back a 32 mile hillyish bimble. Quite chilly but bright and I think I enjoyed it apart from the back and neck starting to nag towards the end. 

Bath is running so I am off for a soak.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2022)

I got the Wordle this morning but was defeated by the Dordle again, irritating, it was obvious but I couldn't get it.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep home made.



Well give us your recipe


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well give us your recipe





It's very complicated. Chicken. Bacon. Onions. Carrots and Coleman's casserole mix. Throw it all in the slow cooker for a few hours and bam. Do some potatoes as well.


----------



## pawl (15 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Just back a 32 mile hillyish bimble. Quite chilly but bright and I think I enjoyed it apart from the back and neck starting to nag towards the end.
> 
> Bath is running so I am off for a soak.




After 32 miles are you able to run after it?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's very complicated. Chicken. Bacon. Onions. Carrots and Coleman's casserole mix. Throw it all in the slow cooker for a few hours and bam. Do some potatoes as well.



I think even I could manage that! 

Nice and cosy now. Got out of the bath while it was still quite hot as I always stay warmer doing that than soaking too long and getting a bit cold again.

Looks like I've had the best part of the day as it has dulled over now.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2022)

Couple of my neighbours and an ex colleague somewhere in this bunch setting off on the Etape Caledonia. Weather looks ok for them.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2022)

Son and grandson are here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 May 2022)

Good morning from Leeds, the last day of our trip before heading home in the morning. We’re off to Kirkstall for a walk followed by lunch at the Bridge Inn. 
Physio is booked for Tuesday as I Injured my calf at the start of the Meadowmill parkrun last week, it’s still sore so it needs some professional attention. I was chatting to a guy before the start of parkrun, he’d cycled up from Gateshead the evening before and was cycling back immediately after the run😎


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A quick good morning to one and all.
> I 'suddenly' woke at 0530 so got up..... ready to go back now.
> Breaking news.....Ukraine won the Eurovision


You've ruined it now!
I was going to watch the voting to see who'd won.


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've ruined it now!
> I was going to watch the voting to see who'd won.



Soz......that was a mistake......Ireland actually won it, honestly


----------



## numbnuts (15 May 2022)

I've just made chicken teriyaki never made it before and it delicious and very easy to do,
for the rice I used an Uncle Bens Golden Vegetable 

View: https://youtu.be/AEUBQ7Ieub0


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just made chicken teriyaki never made it before and it delicious and very easy to do,
> for the rice I used an Uncle Bens Golden Vegetable
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/AEUBQ7Ieub0



You're pulling our legs on this one, you can't get Uncle Bens any more.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Soz......that was a mistake......Ireland actually won it, honestly


I have to wait another year now.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're pulling our legs on this one, you can't get Uncle Bens any more.




One he found in the back of the cupboard?


----------



## numbnuts (15 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're pulling our legs on this one, you can't get Uncle Bens any more.



OK Ben's original, but it's still Uncle Bens in my book


----------



## Dave7 (15 May 2022)

We had a Woodpecker on the feeder earlier and just had a Nuthatch


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2022)

Good turnout, in iffy weather, for the Minehead Model Flying Club's event. 
We stayed until about 1 o'clock then nipped back home to the Aggi for the Sunday carvery.
Child's portion - £7.95 





Hadn't booked but they fitted us in coz we're locals.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2022)

Everyone seems to have finished the Etape in good shape. Not sure about John’s tartan shorts though


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2022)

I like the tartan shorts!


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Everyone seems to have finished the Etape in good shape. Not sure about John’s tartan shorts though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were they riding for Air Ambulance?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Were they riding for Air Ambulance?



Yes. Not sure how much they raised but great cause. John is Chief Paramedic on the Perth one.



Just checked. £597 so far.


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes. Not sure how much they raised but great cause. John is Chief Paramedic on the Perth one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice jerseys, very dodgy shorts.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2022)

The casserole was yummy. I have been cleaning the pantry again. I found a casserole mix dating back to 2015. Mr WD just stuffs new packets into the box we have for them. He never puts new ones at the back so we use the oldest ones first ( I am a bit anal where things like that are concerned) he tried to ignore me


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2022)

Teeth brushed. Nothing else to eat tonight.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> OK Ben's original, but it's still Uncle Bens in my book


Same here.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The casserole was yummy. I have been cleaning the pantry again. I found a casserole mix dating back to 2015. Mr WD just stuffs new packets into the box we have for them. He never puts new ones at the back so we use the oldest ones first ( I am a bit anal where things like that are concerned) he tried to ignore me


What's wrong with it?
The packet isn't pierced is it?

Didn't you go through your cupboards only last year, throwing anything old out?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with it?
> The packet isn't pierced is it?
> 
> Didn't you go through your cupboards only last year, throwing anything old out?





I did but clearly I missed a bit
And though I don't mind things being slightly out of date, 7 years is a bit too long for me


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I did but clearly I missed a bit
> And though I don't mind things being slightly out of date, 7 years is a bit too long for me


It's still in single digits, should be fine. 
What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## numbnuts (15 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I did but clearly I missed a bit
> And though I don't mind things being slightly out of date, 7 years is a bit too long for me



I would not like to be in Mr WD shoes.......


----------



## PaulSB (15 May 2022)

One of life's mysteries.......well to us men at least.......

Why do women always bend a leg when having their picture taken?? Just noticed three of our women club members doing it in kit!


----------



## dave r (15 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> One of life's mysteries.......well to us men at least.......
> 
> Why do women always bend a leg when having their picture taken??



I've never noticed.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I would not like to be in Mr WD shoes.......


She can't do too much, the blame must be shared equally between them. She "missed a bit" by her own admission.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Everyone seems to have finished the Etape in good shape. Not sure about John’s tartan shorts though
> 
> View attachment 644824


And he's neither leg bent at the knee.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The casserole was yummy. I have been cleaning the pantry again. I found a casserole mix dating back to 2015. Mr WD just stuffs new packets into the box we have for them. He never puts new ones at the back so we use the oldest ones first ( I am a bit anal where things like that are concerned) he tried to ignore me



Having been impressed by your domestic diligence I've cleaned our food cupboard tonight, oldest item in there is an unopened bottle of Port that dates back to our wedding in 1983.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Having been impressed by your domestic diligence I've cleaned our food cupboard tonight, oldest item in there is an unopened bottle of Port that dates back to our wedding in 1983.


Still there, unopened?


----------



## dave r (15 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Still there, unopened?




Yes, on orders from she who must be obeyed.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, on orders from she who must be obeyed.


For one minute I thought you might have thrown it out, because its past its use by date.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> One of life's mysteries.......well to us men at least.......
> 
> Why do women always bend a leg when having their picture taken?? Just noticed three of our women club members doing it in kit!



Trying to fit their arms under other people's armpits, at least in Mo's picture!

I noticed a different female posture in some of my pictures...







_Tiny woman's attempts not to be dwarfed by taller men fails miserably! _


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Trying to fit their arms under other people's armpits, at least in Mo's picture!
> 
> I noticed a different female posture in some of my pictures...
> 
> ...


Your leg is bent at the knee!

Blame @PaulSB.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2022)

Oh - am I _really_ so easily forgotten... 

I just rang my sister to discuss my arrival in Devon next week and she was not expecting me! She had brought my visit forward by a week because she is having repairs done to her cottage the week that I had originally planned to go down, but she must have forgotten to write the new dates of the visit in her diary. Good job that I reminded her!



classic33 said:


> Your leg is bent at the knee!


Ah yes, that is something that I noticed about myself in photos. Remember me saying that my left leg is shorter than my right? I tend to plant my right foot flat and raise my left heel when standing, trying to stand upright rather than leaning to the left.


----------



## pawl (15 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Having been impressed by your domestic diligence I've cleaned our food cupboard tonight, oldest item in there is an unopened bottle of Port that dates back to our wedding in 1983.



One for Antiques Road. Show


----------



## dave r (15 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> For one minute I thought you might have thrown it out, because its past its use by date.




Do they have use by dates on Port? No we're waiting for it to qualify for the Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Oh - am I _really_ so easily forgotten...
> 
> I just rang my sister to discuss my arrival in Devon next week and she was not expecting me! She had brought my visit forward by a week because she is having repairs done to her cottage the week that I had originally planned to go down, but she must have forgotten to write the new dates of the visit in her diary. Good job that I reminded her!
> 
> Ah yes, that is something that I noticed about myself in photos. Remember me saying that my left leg is shorter than my right? I tend to plant my right foot flat and raise my left heel when standing, trying to stand upright rather than leaning to the left.


Just think, if you'd turned up as planned and there wasn't a bed for you!

We can't blame PaulSB for that then.


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2022)

Good morning all. 
Rain overnight, It's a bit cloudy and breezy at the moment.
I can hear the first of the bin lorries coming down the road, the blue recycling bin lorry is usually the first one. 
Todays round of dog walking and then domestics will start the day off. 
My tomato plants now need to be potted on and some will go out into the garden. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2022)

Morning. Lay on for a bit which was maybe a mistake as the first spits of rain have arrived and it’s to get heavier and be on most of the day. Breezy too. Oh well, I have plenty wet weather gear so will still get out soon.


----------



## dave r (16 May 2022)

Good morning from a warm, damp and dull Coventry, the painter man text me last night to say he wouldn't be here till Tuesday, thats the second day lost to the weather.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2022)

Coooooeeeee. Warm and damp here. We have had steady rain all night and looks set in for the day as well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooooeeeee. Warm and damp here. We have had steady rain all night and looks set in for the day as well.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



Looks like a day of reading I think. Another crap night of telly tonight too.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like a day of reading I think. Another crap night of telly tonight too.





I was just thinkng the same thing.


----------



## dave r (16 May 2022)

Wordle in 5, failed on the Dordle, a word I didn't know, Quordle later, my Good Ladies asleep on the settee, carer was here twenty five to seven, I need to sort out our tablet dispensers.


----------



## pawl (16 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I was just thinkng the same thing.



If your interested Bosh The Legacy is on Amazon Prime Video


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2022)

Morning all 

Off down to the caravan this morning to do some maintenance. I've got to remove the fire to get to the PCB. This entails removing the front of the fire, uncoupling the gas supply, disconnecting the flue, removing the gas and electric elements, which entails getting under the van to unbolt the fire unit to get to the PCB which, for an electronic device, is situated in just about the most ridiculous position you could think of for a sensitive bit of kit. A new PCB is around £140 for a tiny circuit board.
Fortunately, I've found a guy down in Cornwall who repairs them for a living. He replaces the burnt out components with higher quality ones and charges £35.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2022)

pawl said:


> If your interested Bosh The Legacy is on Amazon Prime Video





Yep. I saw that. Mighr have a look see


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2022)

Good morning. Dull, grey and 60-90% chance of rain all day. Happy with this as my allotment needs a good soak, especially the beans. I don't subscribe to the idea of watering vegetable plants as they become accustomed to it and don't send out roots looking for water. The beans really do need a drink.

Other stuff? Well there are things to do. All of it too mundane to bother mentioning!! Now you know it must be REALLY mundane stuff. 🤣

I have to buy a child's car seat for the small person on the days she's with us. Complicated? What? When our lot were little sitting them in a card board box with a bit of bubble wrap was it!!!

My car has "isofix." Hmmmmm.......I found this out when I started searching for a car seat. The question arose "Does your car have isofix?" Errrrrrr...........I'll go and have a look. 🤣🤣


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2022)

Oh I forgot.

Someone, apologies i can't remember who, asked about EasyJoint a product I've used......no, behave you lot.........to repoint the York stone flagging at the front of the house.

It's very good. Easy to apply, doesn't stain the stone and leaves no gaps. Happy to recommend. One tip though you must have a hosepipe available, it would be impossible without. It's expensive but for the small area I wanted to do it was good value compared with the hassle of the sand and cement alternative. I don't have a pointing tool and used the back of a spoon. Given me a far better result than I could achieve with sand and cement.


----------



## numbnuts (16 May 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2022)

Back from a rather wet and dismal walk. At least it's mild. Also meant it was extremely quiet and only met one guy I often see running.


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I was just thinkng the same thing.



I just had a look at the schedule for tonight.
Nothing took my fancy. Yet another new celebrity on celebrity "comedy" show on BBC2
I love the Beeb to bits, but they are trying my patience with all the celebrities and reality shows.
Mind you, the commercial stations are just as bad.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Oh I forgot.
> 
> Someone, apologies i can't remember who, asked about EasyJoint a product I've used......no, behave you lot.........to repoint the York stone flagging at the front of the house.
> 
> It's very good. Easy to apply, doesn't stain the stone and leaves no gaps. Happy to recommend. One tip though you must have a hosepipe available, it would be impossible without. It's expensive but for the small area I wanted to do it was good value compared with the hassle of the sand and cement alternative. I don't have a pointing tool and used the back of a spoon. Given me a far better result than I could achieve with sand and cement.



On that note - when out pation a d drive were done a few years ago they used that - it is advertised as 'brush in' 
Problem is that a lot of it has just crumbled and fragmented

I had a bloke round (stop sniggering at the back!!!) to see what it would take to fix it and he said a lot of people just brush it in and leave it but it really needs pushing down properly otherwise there can be air gaps - water gets in, freezes and destroys it


----------



## dave r (16 May 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, ye oldie postcard.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> I just had a look at the schedule for tonight.
> Nothing took my fancy. Yet another new celebrity on celebrity "comedy" show on BBC2
> I love the Beeb to bits, but they are trying my patience with all the celebrities and reality shows.
> Mind you, the commercial stations are just as bad.





They are all jumping on the bandwagon to make cheap nasty reality crap with so called schlebs that I have never heard of. A way of getting more bang for your buck as Americans say.


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this morning, ye oldie postcard.
> 
> View attachment 644937



Not always...


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2022)

My bedding is drying outside. Crikey, I have been so efficient lately that I scare myself.


----------



## dave r (16 May 2022)

Superb effort, ordered a pack of vitamin tablets from Oxford Vitality at ten to nine this morning and they were dispatched at twenty past ten.


----------



## numbnuts (16 May 2022)

We have I was going for a walk too 
I received my £150 from the council today, I'll save it for my next car 

​


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2022)

We have had the leftover chicken casserole from yesterday. My weather ap says we can expect rain at 2 pm.

All my bedding is dry and put away and clean bedding is on the bed.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2022)

I suspect if I want another walk it will need to be in the 

Always knew there was a reason why I need lots of shoes and jackets!


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2022)

Well, the caravan fire is out and I've despatched the PCB to the repair man. Should have it all back and working again next week.*










* Does that sound confident? The thing was a right b***h to remove - can't see it being easier to reinstall. 
Still...I've probably saved myself about a grand by doing it myself.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2022)

Well they Said it would rain by about 2 pm and it's just started


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Well, the caravan fire is out and I've despatched the PCB to the repair man. Should have it all back and working again next week.*
> View attachment 644973
> 
> 
> ...


You've marked everything for when you reassemble everything?


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well they Said it would rain by about 2 pm and it's just started


They were out, by 20 minutes!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> They were out, by 20 minutes!



That's better than totally wrong


----------



## numbnuts (16 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I suspect if I want another walk it will need to be in the
> 
> Always knew there was a reason why I need lots of shoes and jackets!



I hate walking in the rain, I'd sooner just take a


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I hate walking in the rain, I'd sooner just take a
> 
> View attachment 644984


You'd save on water though.


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've marked everything for when you reassemble everything?



No....I photographed everything as I went along.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> No....I photographed everything as I went along.


No "lining up" lines on the hoses then?


----------



## Dirk (16 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> No "lining up" lines on the hoses then?



No....they've got lining up holes.


----------



## PaulSB (16 May 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> On that note - when out pation a d drive were done a few years ago they used that - it is advertised as 'brush in'
> Problem is that a lot of it has just crumbled and fragmented
> 
> I had a bloke round (stop sniggering at the back!!!) to see what it would take to fix it and he said a lot of people just brush it in and leave it but it really needs pushing down properly otherwise there can be air gaps - water gets in, freezes and destroys it



Yep, I've read this. If it's brushed in dry the results are poor. Mix it to a slurry with lots of water, hence the hosepipe, and it works according to the reviews.


----------



## 12boy (16 May 2022)

Had a chance to get a little riding in. Very nice. 20 miles yesterday on the Surly Steamroller which has a Sturmey 3 speed and the same route today with my Brompton which has a BikeGang 3 sprocket setup. 34C with a little breeze and much to my surprise the Brompton was a little faster. It is funny how 10% faster can take a lot more than 10% more effort.
Be safe and well....


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2022)

Something has been put through my letterbox - It is a large bulging envelope with nothing written on the outside, containing lots of photocopied pages. I have a bad feeling about it...

According to the documents contained within, the twin towers coming down on 9/11 was caused by munitions placed by Israeli students. We fought on the wrong side in WWII. Hitler had the right idea. Boris Johnson is Jewish. The Holocaust never happened. Vaccines are an international conspiracy to control us and make us subject to the will of...

_*WTF!!!!!!!!!!!! *_

Page after page of mindless extreme right wing anti-Semitic conspiracy theories.. 

It is scary to think that these fruitcakes are wandering the local streets at night!


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Something has been put through my letterbox - It is a large bulging envelope with nothing written on the outside, containing lots of photocopied pages. I have a bad feeling about it...
> 
> According to the documents contained within, the twin towers coming down on 9/11 was caused by munitions placed by Israeli students. We fought on the wrong side in WWII. Hitler had the right idea. Boris Johnson is Jewish. The Holocaust never happened. Vaccines are an international conspiracy to control us and make us subject to the will of...
> 
> ...


They back in the area again!


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> They back in the area again!



My first (and hopefully LAST!) time receiving this stuff...


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My first (and hopefully LAST!) time receiving this stuff...


They were "hit and move on" the last I heard.
Couldn't have you mixed up with anyone else, next door neighbour maybe?


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> They were "hit and move on" the last I heard.
> Couldn't have you mixed up with anyone else, next door neighbour maybe?



It didn't look it was aimed at anyone in particular. There was also a leaflet urging people to contact the police about "injuries and deaths caused by the Covid-19 vaccines". Too much of my life wasted on that nonsense already - to the recycling bin with it all!


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It didn't look it was aimed at anyone in particular. There was also a leaflet urging people to contact the police about "injuries and deaths caused by the Covid-19 vaccines". Too much of my life wasted on that nonsense already - to the recycling bin with it all!


Don't blame you for getting rid of it.
Last time I heard of that being done, it was UFO cover-ups, the illuminati taking over, and what sounds similar about the vaccines/covid, only it was BSE and how we were being "fed" the contaminated meat.

You realise you're in the UK's Area 51?


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You realise you're in the UK's Area 51?



Ah, yes, _*Todmorden policeman abducted by aliens!*_


----------



## rustybolts (17 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Soz......that was a mistake......Ireland actually won it, honestly





classic33 said:


> You've ruined it now!
> I was going to watch the voting to see who'd won.






classic33 said:


> I have to wait another year now.



I've been waiting such a long time
Looking out for you
But you're not here
What's another year?
I've been waking such a long time
Reaching out for you
But you aren't near
What's another year?
What's another year
To someone who's lost everything that he owns?
What's another year
To someone who's getting used to being alone?
I've been praying such a long time
'Cause that's the only way to hide my fear
What's another year?
What's another year
To someone who's lost everything that he owns?
What's another year
To someone who's getting used to being alone?
I've been crying such a long time
With such a lot of pain in every tear
What's another year?
What's another year?
What's another year?


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 May 2022)

Good morning folks,
We’re back from our travels, good to sleep in our own bed again💤
Woke in the early hours to a banging noise, Mrs Tenkaykev had put the breadmaker on a timed program 😮
Physio this morning to try to sort out my calf, it’s in Wimborne so I’ll need to walk / bus / bike, depending how my fancy takes me.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️


----------



## dave r (17 May 2022)

Good morning folks, painter man here shortly, friend round for a gossip and a trip to a local garden centre later.


----------



## Paulus (17 May 2022)

Good morning all. 
A bit cloudy outside, but the sun is supposed to shine later.
Wordle in 4
Wordhurdle in 5.
I'll be out with the dog shortly and the all the usual stuff to do.
Hopefully I'll get out on the bike this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2022)

Coooooeeee. We have had steady rain all night. It's a tad cool here at the moment but its suppose to warm-up later.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (17 May 2022)

Wordle in three, failed on the Dordle again, a different spelling of a familiar word, Quordle later.


----------



## Sterlo (17 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Something has been put through my letterbox - It is a large bulging envelope with nothing written on the outside, containing lots of photocopied pages. I have a bad feeling about it...
> 
> According to the documents contained within, the twin towers coming down on 9/11 was caused by munitions placed by Israeli students. We fought on the wrong side in WWII. Hitler had the right idea. Boris Johnson is Jewish. The Holocaust never happened. Vaccines are an international conspiracy to control us and make us subject to the will of...
> 
> ...



Well it'll save on loo rolls if nothing else.


----------



## dave r (17 May 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Well it'll save on loo rolls if nothing else.



As long as it isn't rough.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2022)

Morning all 

Having a stroll down to the village to pick up a bit of shopping first thing.
Lawns to be mowed when I get back.
Planning our next getaway last night, once the van's fire is fixed. We fancy a couple of weeks in Cornwall mid June.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Well it'll save on loo rolls if nothing else.





dave r said:


> As long as it isn't rough.


It is on printer paper, so a bit too Izal™-like for me! 

They have also printed on 100% of both sides of all the sheets so I can't even use the paper to write shopping lists on. 

The reason that I am awake so 'early' is that my pal just popped her head into my room to say goodbye after our tea/TV night. I am now feeling as though I am in the twilight zone - half awake and half asleep. 

It is a lovely morning, apart from that ever-present wind. I feel tempted to put up with only 3.5 hours sleep for now and go out on my bike once the morning rush hour is over. I could skip breakfast and have a shower/lunch/snooze when I got back.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2022)

rustybolts said:


> I've been waiting such a long time
> Looking out for you
> But you're not here
> What's another year?
> ...


8,760 hours, or
525,600 minutes, or
31,536,000 seconds.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Having a stroll down to the village to pick up a bit of shopping first thing.
> Lawns to be mowed when I get back.
> Planning our next getaway last night, once the van's fire is fixed. We fancy a couple of weeks in Cornwall mid June.



Do you ever take, or think of taking the van abroad ??
Mid France is beautiful, quiet and you can drive for many miles with hardly a car to be seen.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It is on printer paper, so a bit too Izal™-like for me!
> 
> They have also printed on 100% of both sides of all the sheets so I can't even use the paper to write shopping lists on.
> 
> ...



aaahh IZAL.....a toss up between that and the Liverpool echo


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> aaahh IZAL.....a toss up between that and the Liverpool echo


And the ink will run if used.


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2022)

G'day Cobbers.
I was up at 0530. Didn't want to be but was just lying there awake.
Garden has been done and MrsDs bush has been trimmed so all is good.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> G'day Cobbers.
> I was up at 0530. Didn't want to be but was just lying there awake.
> Garden has been done and MrsDs bush has been trimmed so all is good.


You were out in the garden at 6am!


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do you ever take, or think of taking the van abroad ??
> Mid France is beautiful, quiet and you can drive for many miles with hardly a car to be seen.



No. Can't be bothered with the hassle and cost of ferries etc.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 May 2022)

Physio visit was well worth it. He founfmd the damege straight away, fortunately I’d done most things right post injury so a couple more treatments should sort it out 🤞
( it’s important never to stretch a calf injury, put a heel lift in the damaged side to shorten the calf muscle so it can heal )


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2022)

The sun is shining. Mr WD has gone for a walk. We will have chicken with southern fried coating later. And I have made a cake.


----------



## Roseland triker (17 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Having a stroll down to the village to pick up a bit of shopping first thing.
> Lawns to be mowed when I get back.
> Planning our next getaway last night, once the van's fire is fixed. We fancy a couple of weeks in Cornwall mid June.


Don't bother. We're banning all Devon folks due to excessive moon worshipping.


----------



## Sterlo (17 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun is shining. Mr WD has gone for a walk. We will have chicken with southern fried coating later. And I have made a cake.



Get the kettle on, we'll all be round shortly.


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun is shining. Mr WD has gone for a walk. We will have chicken with southern fried coating later. And I have made a cake.



What is it ?
I've got ghetti for dinner


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> What is it ?
> I've got ghetti for dinner





Golden syrup cake


----------



## dave r (17 May 2022)

I've been to two garden centres this morning, left the ladies to gossip in peace, I've now got a couple of pots to plant up.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Don't bother. We're banning all Devon folks due to excessive moon worshipping.



I thought we were banned because we invented the Pastie....


----------



## Roseland triker (17 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> I thought we were banned because we invented the Pastie....


It's PASTY....


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2022)

My ap says we can expect rain at 3 pm


----------



## 12boy (17 May 2022)

Here a pasty is a thing burlesque ladies attach to their bosoms to avoid the nipple showing.


----------



## Roseland triker (17 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My ap says we can expect rain at 3 pm


Been hammering down here since 11:30


----------



## Paulus (17 May 2022)

No rain down here today.


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2022)

Done walking 28c in the


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Golden syrup cake




Goes to cupboard........... syrup – check
google - finds recipe – check
thank you


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2022)

12boy said:


> Here a pasty is a thing burlesque ladies attach to their bosoms to avoid the nipple showing.



It is exactly the same in the SW here. This is a traditional Cornish folk dancer...


----------



## dave r (17 May 2022)

Oxford Vitality, the tablets, D3+K2, I ordered at ten to nine yesterday morning were delivered at dinner time today, impressed with that.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Oxford Vitality, the tablets, D3+K2, I ordered at ten to nine yesterday morning were delivered at dinner time today, impressed with that.



They are the ones that I buy. I have always had prompt service from Oxford Vitality too.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My ap says we can expect rain at 3 pm


Was it anywhere near being right?


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> It's PASTY....



See ...... you can't even spell it correctly.
The original Devon recipe in the 16th century was spelled the Olde English way.


----------



## numbnuts (17 May 2022)

It's gone very dark here 

We now have


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Was it anywhere near being right?



It was


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> See ...... you can't even spell it correctly.
> The original Devon recipe in the 16th century was spelled the Olde English way.


You werearound in "Olde Englande" when they were spelling it that way!!


----------



## Dave7 (17 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's gone very dark here
> 
> We now have



Piddling down here


----------



## 12boy (17 May 2022)

Put my 18 year old rat terrier to sleep this morning. Between her dementia, arthritis, blindness and deafness her quality of life wasn't the greatest. Best dog ever and I will miss her a lot.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2022)

12boy said:


> Put my 18 year old rat terrier to sleep this morning. Between her dementia, arthritis, blindness and deafness her quality of life wasn't the greatest. Best dog ever and I will miss her a lot.



Aw, so sorry. Big virtual hugs. Worst part of pet ownership sadly.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's gone very dark here
> 
> We now have


Been raining for the last twenty minutes here, now.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2022)

12boy said:


> Put my 18 year old rat terrier to sleep this morning. Between her dementia, arthritis, blindness and deafness her quality of life wasn't the greatest. Best dog ever and I will miss her a lot.


Never easy. But would it have been worse to let her "living"?


----------



## pawl (17 May 2022)

While I was out this morning there a a few cyclists about.Most would give a nod or a wave.However there appears to be few who if you give them wave they give a look that seems to be what the f****is he waving at.
Are these the new breed of cyclists most riding high end bikes.I suppose those of us on here of more mature years are just more friendly


----------



## BoldonLad (17 May 2022)

pawl said:


> While I was out this morning there a a few cyclists about.Most would give a nod or a wave.However there appears to be few who if you give them wave they give a look that seems to be what the f****is he waving at.
> Are these the new breed of cyclists most riding high end bikes.I suppose those of us on here of more mature years are just more friendly



When out walking, or, cycling, we (Mrs @BoldonLad, and, myself) make a point of saying "Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening" to each walker we pass, and, a nod/wave to each cyclist. At a rough guess, about 2/3rds respond positively. Life is too short to be such a misery IMHO


----------



## pawl (17 May 2022)

12boy said:


> Put my 18 year old rat terrier to sleep this morning. Between her dementia, arthritis, blindness and deafness her quality of life wasn't the greatest. Best dog ever and I will miss her a lot.



Worst time of myself and MrsP life when we had to have Sally our 15 year Cocker Spaniel to sleep following a series of fits.We’ve had several dogs over the years and we missed all of them Sally was a bit special lovely character and nature

We did think about getting another dog but being of advancing years the dog is likely to out live both of us 

Sorry to here of your loss


----------



## 12boy (17 May 2022)

I wouldn't call it living, Classic...just existing. And as I have said before, Mrs 12 is in the latter stages of metatastic cancer and increasingly needs more support. Taking care of them both as I should is too much, I am afraid. If I do get another pooch it will have to be an older rescue dog so they can be given the exercise and attention they deserve.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2022)

12boy said:


> *I wouldn't call it living, Classic...just existing.* And as I have said before, Mrs 12 is in the latter stages of metatastic cancer and increasingly needs more support. Taking care of them both as I should is too much, I am afraid. If I do get another pooch it will have to be an older rescue dog so they can be given the exercise and attention they deserve.


Which is why I feel you did the right thing. Never easy.


----------



## Paulus (17 May 2022)

12boy said:


> Put my 18 year old rat terrier to sleep this morning. Between her dementia, arthritis, blindness and deafness her quality of life wasn't the greatest. Best dog ever and I will miss her a lot.



I feel your pain. I've had dogs all my life, and I know how hard it is to make these decisions. We know it is the right decision, but that doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## dave r (17 May 2022)

tonight, at least it waited for the painter man to finish, I hope it had a chance to dry before it started.


----------



## Paulus (17 May 2022)

It's just starting to rain


----------



## Paulus (17 May 2022)

Goodnight everyone, time for the pit.😴


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2022)

12boy said:


> Put my 18 year old rat terrier to sleep this morning. Between her dementia, arthritis, blindness and deafness her quality of life wasn't the greatest. Best dog ever and I will miss her a lot.



It's very sad but you did the right thing.

My parents kept one of their dogs going way too long. They couldn't bear to take her to the vet and so her suffering was needlessly prolonged. In the end my sister took the dog there.

Ironically, my dad suffered himself for over a year before he died, and he complained that we hadn't had _him_ put down. I had to remind him that it isn't actually legal in this country, and that I would end up in prison for a long time if I took matters into my own hands.

My mum suffered a lot in her final year too. I do think it odd that we often treat animals better than people at the very end of life...


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2022)

Just watched an old Midsomer Murders. One of the better ones.

Gosh it’s turned wild out there with wind and heavy rain.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just watched an old Midsomer Murders. One of the better ones.
> 
> Gosh it’s turned wild out there with wind and heavy rain.


There's a tropical thunderstorm due to hit the UK in the second half of this week.
Enjoy the "good" weather whilst it lasts.


----------



## dave r (18 May 2022)

good morning people, looking out the window it looks a decent morning.


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2022)

More rain overnight but it’s cleared now. A mostly dry but blustery day for us.

Off for a wander soon and stick the recycling bin out. I’ll need to round to the supermarket for milk and a few other bits and pieces too.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2022)

Coooooeeeee. I am up. I was bored of just lying in bed so I got up.

A bright and sunny start for us. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2022)

A VERY quick hello as I have been up since 0600 but am really knackered so going back to bed..
Out for lunch at the Plough later.


----------



## Paulus (18 May 2022)

Good morning all fellow wheezers. 
Nice and sunny outside 

Out with the dog and MrsP for a long walk through the woods this morning. 
This evening I am meeting up with the Old codgers from work. Another recently retired train driver is joining up and we are meeting up for a meal and a couple of drinks.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You werearound in "Olde Englande" when they were spelling it that way!!


This is the pensioners thread you know......



pawl said:


> While I was out this morning there a a few cyclists about.Most would give a nod or a wave.However there appears to be few who if you give them wave they give a look that seems to be what the f****is he waving at.
> Are these the new breed of cyclists most riding high end bikes.I suppose those of us on here of more mature years are just more friendly


We always speak to fellow walkers and when cycling speak, nod, smile, wave as seems appropriate to fellow cyclists. If we are gravel/trail riding we always acknowledge walkers and sometimes will when road riding if it's appropriate to.

Every driver who treats us with respect gets a smile, wave or thumbs up.

Life's too short.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2022)

Good morning. It is the most glorious fresh and sunny day. Must have rained overnight but I slept soundly for 9 hours and heard nothing. Morning weigh-in at 72.3kg, calorie counting rules! Yeah! Pleased with this.

Not sure why I haven't bobbed in the last couple of days. I seem to have been busy but can't remember with what. We did have a VERY grouchy small person visit yesterday. 🥺

I have a committee meeting this morning, coffee with injured cycling buddies at lunch and must pop down to my LBS. Tomatoes need feeding and tieing-in, possibly some side shooting to do.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2022)

And finally..........thank the Lord they say.........we had wonderful light in the village yesterday evening. This pic captures does it some justice but not enough.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 May 2022)

Good morning folks,
A good nights sleep, Mrs Tenkaykev got up, emptied the dishwasher and made the coffee before I’d woken. There’s a parcel arriving today, when we were at our daughters in Leeds on Monday we didn’t fancy carrying too much luggage so we put all the excess into a cardboard box ( 10kg! ) daughter sent it yesterday, it’s on next day delivery and will arrive today. It’s been a revelation when visiting family, we always travel by train, so send the bulk of the stuff on an overnight delivery and do the reverse on our way home. That way there’s no heavy cases to lug between London stations.


----------



## pawl (18 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> And finally..........thank the Lord they say.........we had wonderful light in the village yesterday evening. This pic captures does it some justice but not enough.
> 
> View attachment 645181





The way the light is catching the trees makes them look autumnal Lovely photo


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2022)

Morning all 

Late waking up this morning. MrsD and doggie are still asleep.
I'll be as quiet as I can.......


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> This is the pensioners thread you know......
> 
> Life's too short.


I know that, but he claims not to able to claim his free bus pass yet.

I wonder!
Especially if you were around in "Older Englande".


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2022)

Syrup cake - Thank you Mrs WD


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2022)

Back out of bed 
Just had a fox in the garden......the sure can climb very well. A 6 foot fence and it was over it, no problem.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Syrup cake - Thank you Mrs WD
> View attachment 645192



Looks good Mr NN


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2022)

Wow - that's what I call service.
I sent the circuit board, off the fire in the caravan, to be repaired. Dropped in the post on Monday afternoon, received repaired unit back this morning!
Just brought the van back home as it's easier to work on here than at the storage yard.
Had lunch and now I'm going to dive into the van and reassemble the fire.
Wish me luck.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2022)

Just paid my water bill online. £45 for 6 months.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just paid my water bill online. £45 for 6 months.



I’m inclined not to notice mine as it’s lumped in with the council tax.


----------



## dave r (18 May 2022)

Our painter man's finished,.  job done and very nice it is too, he's coming back tomorrow to check his work and sort out the bill, and the scaffolding comes down Friday. Now the jobs done I'm expecting a change in the weather.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 May 2022)

I’ve been having a rummage in the shed and found some Ergon grips. I love Ergon grips, the palm rests make my rides so much more comfortable. Might as well put them on the “ For Sale “ thread, they’re humungous, Ergon GP5 Biokork ( thought they might help with the mismatch between me riding Mrs Tenkaykev’s bike on the turbo ) 😮


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just paid my water bill online. £45 for 6 months.





Mo1959 said:


> I’m inclined not to notice mine as it’s lumped in with the council tax.


Mine is paid in (I think?) 8 monthly instalments of £45!


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just paid my water bill online. £45 for 6 months.



 I have to pay £136.20 for 6 months


----------



## numbnuts (18 May 2022)

Done walking up the lanes


----------



## BoldonLad (18 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just paid my water bill online. £45 for 6 months.



Ten payments of £19 for us, that is water and sewerage charge, Northumbrian Water.


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2022)

Maybe I should get a water meter fitted? 

I can't see why I should be paying so much more than you lot!


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2022)

Job done!
Caravan fire is back in place and running on gas and electric.
Reckon it would have cost over £400 to get a dealer to sort it. 
I did the job for £45.


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just paid my water bill online. £45 for 6 months.



WOW!!!!! £214.93 for 6 months here...............................


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> WOW!!!!! £214.93 for 6 months here...............................



Even more than me - mine would be about £180 every 6 months.

I have friends paying much less with water meters fitted in their homes.

I'd like to _water down_ my bills (*groan*), so getting a water meter fitted should be added to my TODO list.


----------



## gavroche (18 May 2022)

Been invigilating this morning and intended to go for a ride this afternoon but : " not in the mood for it really" so postponed till tomorrow as I am free most of the day, apart for a short trip to the tip at 1 pm.
Took Molly to the beach instead.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2022)

I only have water. My sewerage is a septic tank. That's why mine is a lot cheaper than you lot. On the plus side, we have never had to have it emptied. It works on biological breakdown.


----------



## Paulus (18 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> WOW!!!!! £214.93 for 6 months here...............................



My water bill, inc. sewage is £460 per year.


----------



## Dave7 (18 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I only have water. My sewerage is a septic tank. That's why mine is a lot cheaper than you lot. On the plus side, we have never had to have it emptied. It works on biological breakdown.



Sounds extremely yeuky


----------



## PaulSB (18 May 2022)

Another pic from yesterday evening. I'm off to cut grass and strim


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds extremely yeuky





It isn't. It's all enclosed in a tank away from the house. No smell. No mess. Nothing


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds extremely yeuky



It is what they do at sewage treatment sites, they just do it on a larger scale!


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2022)

Who says armpits are nasty, smelly places?





Five minutes under each, at 1 PPB on Volotile Organic Compounds.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It isn't. It's all enclosed in a tank away from the house. No smell. No mess. Nothing


Wait while it does need emptying, then say what it's like. Once you start moving it around. Don't be downwind of it.


ColinJ said:


> It is what they do at sewage treatment sites, they just do it on a larger scale!


Yes, and no. 
The tank only allows it settle, a sewage treatment works will filter the water through a filtration material, first course is usually sand.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Yes, and no.
> The tank only allows it settle, a sewage treatment works will filter the water through a filtration material, first course is usually sand.



True.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 May 2022)

Good morning folks,
Woke early and couldn’t settle so I’m in the spare bedroom reading a book and catching up on the forum.
I suppose @Mo1959 is having yet another “ long lie” 😉 
Off to Wareham today for our monthly meet up, it’s a CAMRA pub so the beer should be varied. Bus instead of train is our mode of transport, there is a railway station but it’s a way from the pub, whereas the bus stops right outside. A very scenic journey too.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️☀️


----------



## dave r (19 May 2022)

Good morning all, awake at quarter past four, phone went at half four, my good lady needing the commode, she's now sat on the settee watching TV and I've gone back to bed, house work to do this morning and out to lunch later.


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2022)

Good day, a beautiful cool, clear spring morning. I have the windows open, the birds are in full voice. A busy day ahead with the ironing, housework, beds to do, a few bits on the allotment and then it's card games this afternoon. At some point I have to fit in collecting a set of race radios and cameras the club acquired for a can't say no price.

Phew!!! Izzy whizzy must get busy.........after another coffee.......

Strange banking things. Yesterday I discovered the annual DD for our garden waste licence has been cancelled. Today I've an email from TV Licencing saying that DD has been cancelled. Weird.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2022)

Morning. Bright early this morning and the birds are in full voice. We still have that pesky breeze though. Suppose it’ll be another walk to start the day.

Only just made Wordle this morning. I think I was looking for a trickier word than it was


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Bright early this morning and the birds are in full voice. We still have that pesky breeze though. Suppose it’ll be another walk to start the day.
> 
> Only just made Wordle this morning. I think I was looking for a trickier word than it was



Yep, it was my only option but I still thought it would be wrong!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2022)

Right, off to enjoy the early


----------



## Dave7 (19 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day, a beautiful cool, clear spring morning. I have the windows open, the birds are in full voice. A busy day ahead with the ironing, housework, beds to do, a few bits on the allotment and then it's card games this afternoon. At some point I have to fit in collecting a set of race radios and cameras the club acquired for a can't say no price.
> 
> Phew!!! Izzy whizzy must get busy.........after another coffee.......
> 
> Strange banking things. Yesterday I discovered the annual DD for our garden waste licence has been cancelled. Today I've an email from TV Licencing saying that DD has been cancelled. Weird.



A bit worrying that TWO have cancelled. A problem is trying to actually speak to a real person about it.


----------



## Paulus (19 May 2022)

Good morning all. 
The overnight rain has gone. There was some quite spectacular lighting flashes with rumbles of thunder.
An early drop of at Chase Farm Hospital for MrsP. She is having a procedure on one of her feet in the day surgical unit.
Now for the morning walk with the dog then some breakfast. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2022)

Coooooeeeeee. Coolish start here. Hopefully it will warm up later

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2022)

Morning all 

Got to wash the caravan first thing, then take it back to the storage yard.
Bit of gardening to do if the weather brightens up a bit.
MrsD gets her first full State Pension payout tomorrow and she's promised to treat me to lunch at SQs.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2022)

Painter mans done, came round this morning, checked his work, packed up his stuff and picked up his cheque, just waiting for the scaffolding man to remove the scaffolding from round the front, I'm a happy bunny, he's done a good job, the sound you can hear is my wallet crying in the corner.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Got to wash the caravan first thing, then take it back to the storage yard.
> Bit of gardening to do if the weather brightens up a bit.
> MrsD gets her first full State Pension payout tomorrow and she's promised to treat me to lunch at SQs.





I get my first full month as well although I don't get the full pension


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I get my first full month as well although I don't get the full pension



Are you going to treat me, as well?


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2022)

Watch out @Dirk, here I come! 

A quick shower and breakfast, then I am on my way to Devon - yay! 

The forecast is looking good down there for my visit. 

Now that I have my pension I am no longer going to be a freeloader on these visits so I got my sister to do a big Aldi shop for me. I have £35 worth of shopping to contribute to the household while I am down, and might buy a few more things next week if supplies run low. 

Catch up later!


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Watch out @Dirk, here I come!
> 
> A quick shower and breakfast, then I am on my way to Devon - yay!
> 
> ...


Have fun on the trains, or the stations at least.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Are you going to treat me, as well?





You can have whatever you like as long as it doesn't cost more than £1.00


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2022)

The sun is out here now. It's a lovely day in west Wales


----------



## Paulus (19 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You can have whatever you like as long as it doesn't cost more than £1.00



Decimal point in the wrong place Welshie.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have fun on the trains, or the stations at least.



At Leeds now and Devon train due in at 13:11.

Blimey, an ancient and deafening old diesel engine just went past. The sort I used to see 50+ years ago. Deltic?


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2022)

Ha - so much for great journey... The train is only 4 carriages and every seat is taken, even First Class. Passengers standing everywhere. I am sitting on the floor next to a stinky toilet, but that doesn't work! 

Oh dear, an elderly woman who is busting now needs to be taken through the crowd to the toilet at the other end of the train. 

I won't dare drink much!


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> At Leeds now and Devon train due in at 13:11.
> 
> Blimey, an ancient and deafening old diesel engine just went past. The sort I used to see 50+ years ago. Deltic?


Deltic is up in the NRM in York.
EWS Class 66, running between platforms 10 & 12, or 6 & 8?


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ha - so much for great journey... The train is only 4 carriages and every seat is taken, even First Class. Passengers standing everywhere. I am sitting on the floor next to a stinky toilet, but that doesn't work!
> 
> Oh dear, an elderly woman who is busting now needs to be taken through the crowd to the toilet at the other end of the train.
> 
> I won't dare drink much!


Shortage of crews to operate the trains.
You should get a seat once past Sheffield.


----------



## numbnuts (19 May 2022)

Done walking


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Decimal point in the wrong place Welshie.





Oops. My finger slipped. still too late now I'm afriad


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Shortage of crews to operate the trains.
> You should get a seat once past Sheffield.


Just left Derby. As many getting on as getting off so no change. Hopefully, lots more leave at Birmingham than get on. Over 3 more hours of this!


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Just left Derby. As many getting on as getting off so no change. Hopefully, lots more leave at Birmingham than get on. Over 3 more hours of this!


I'd two hours of it yesterday, coming back from Leeds.
You'll survive.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'd two hours of it yesterday, coming back from Leeds.
> You'll survive.



Quickly grabbed a seat in Birmingham but now hundreds standing. Bonkers...


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Quickly grabbed a seat in Birmingham but now hundreds standing. Bonkers...


And you're only getting there. There's the return leg...


----------



## dave r (19 May 2022)

I got the kitchen floor steam mopped this morning as well as the lounge speed mopped and the bedrooms vacuumed, this afternoon I've been defrosting our fridge/freezer, I was having trouble closing the door, and doing the polishing, in between we had a lovely lunch in Live Laugh And Love food on Beake Avenue, ham batch for my Good lady and egg on toast for me.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> And you're only getting there. There's the return leg...


Hopefully, there will not be the same problems with that journey. 

It is not quite so bad anyway because I split the return journey at Birmingham to have lunch with my stepdaughter. That is always nice and 2 shorter journeys are much less stressful than 1 long one. 

AAAARGH! And the seat reservation system is lying! Seats are shown as unreserved and then passengers with reservations arrive and demand them. I am back to standing again... 

A distressed old woman just being squeezed through to a working toilet. 

Apart from that, all is well.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Hopefully, there will not be the same problems with that journey.
> 
> It is not quite so bad anyway because I split the return journey at Birmingham to have lunch with my stepdaughter. That is always nice and 2 shorter journeys are much less stressful than 1 long one.
> 
> ...


Say that you've reserved seat, and you got on earlier/at some station back up the line.

The joys of travelling by train.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> The joys of travelling by train.


Indeed! 

Anyway, the train finally got me here. 

Now I have 15 minutes to wait until I lose my bus pass virginity!


----------



## Paulus (19 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Deltic is up in the NRM in York.
> EWS Class 66, running between platforms 10 & 12, or 6 & 8?



Plenty of class 37's still around. 
Looks like a smaller version of the Deltic. Made by the same company.


----------



## Paulus (19 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Say that you've reserved seat, and you got on earlier/at some station back up the line.
> 
> The joys of travelling by train.






ColinJ said:


> Hopefully, there will not be the same problems with that journey.
> 
> 
> 
> AAAARGH! And the seat reservation system is lying! Seats are shown as unreserved and then passengers with reservations arrive and demand them. I am back to standing again...



Did you check that were in the right carriage?
Cross country trains have 5 of them.


----------



## PaulSB (19 May 2022)

I'm sat on our garden bench. Glass of Laphroaig. The air is absolutely still. There isn't a sound other than birdsong.

Perfect.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Did you check that were in the right carriage?
> Cross country trains have 5 of them.





ColinJ said:


> Ha - so much for great journey... *The train is only 4 carriages* and every seat is taken, even First Class. Passengers standing everywhere. I am sitting on the floor next to a stinky toilet, but that doesn't work!
> 
> Oh dear, an elderly woman who is busting now needs to be taken through the crowd to the toilet at the other end of the train.
> 
> I won't dare drink much!


Might not have been Cross Country, four carriages against five.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm sat on our garden bench. Glass of Laphroaig. The air is absolutely still. There isn't a sound other than birdsong.
> 
> Perfect.
> View attachment 645372



Nice Hosta.


----------



## kayakerles (19 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve been having a rummage in the shed and found some Ergon grips. I love Ergon grips, the palm rests make my rides so much more comfortable. Might as well put them on the “ For Sale “ thread, they’re humungous, Ergon GP5 Biokork ( thought they might help with the mismatch between me riding Mrs Tenkaykev’s bike on the turbo ) 😮
> 
> View attachment 645206



Love Ergons too, Tenkaykev. Have them on both my hybrid and sorta-commuter MTB. Couldn’t live without ‘em. (But mine don’t have the horns.


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Did you check that were in the right carriage?
> Cross country trains have 5 of them.





classic33 said:


> Might not have been Cross Country, four carriages against five.


I didn't check that the woman actually DID have a reservation. I assumed that she was telling the truth and it was the displays that were wrong. I heard someone else complain that the displays were not showing the correct information. 

It WAS a Cross Country train but someone said that it should have been 8 carriages. 4 certainly wasn't enough. 

I have been trying to catch up on today's Giro stage but it has been a tiring day so I have already dozed off a couple of times. My body is telling me to be sensible for once... 02:00 bed time rather 04:00 - 05:00!


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2022)

Good morning. Another beautiful day has dawned though it's 40% rain by 9.00 and 80% by 11.00. Foolishly we have arranged a gravel ride. 

Pretty much everything done around the house, allotment needs weeding and I have to solve the problem of where to plant brassicas. These are ready to plant out weeks too soon, think I'll have to sow a fresh batch along with more lettuce, spinach etc. First world, middle-class problem. I'm feeling a touch radical and cross this morning, that's what comes of reading the Guardian too early in the day.

Rain for the allotment would be good.

Time for a doze.......


----------



## dave r (20 May 2022)

Good morning people, dull, grey and cool to start the day, weather seems to have settled into a pattern, cool mornings and warm afternoons, shopping in a bit, some chores to do later and perhaps a potter in the garden.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2022)

Coooooeeee. Dull and grey here. Top temp will be 14 deg. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 May 2022)

A Call for advice from our resident horticultural experts. We were given a houseplant several months ago and at first it thrived. It’s in a shady part of the room. Recently it’s started to look sorry for itself. I spray it with a water mister a couple of times a week and water it every month or so. Water is from garden water butt. Any idea on how to rescue it?


----------



## dave r (20 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A Call for advice from our resident horticultural experts. We were given a houseplant several months ago and at first it thrived. It’s in a shady part of the room. Recently it’s started to look sorry for itself. I spray it with a water mister a couple of times a week and water it every month or so. Water is from garden water butt. Any idea on how to rescue it?





Do you know what the plant is? Perhaps a look online to see what it needs.


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Needs more daylight


----------



## pawl (20 May 2022)

Morning Not saying good as it’s rainingOff to Coalville to get a new tyre fitted to the car .
Received our wonderful  governments £150 Suppose it will help with the cost of the tyre.oh will I be investigated for misuse of tax payers money.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2022)

Morning all 

Yay ... it's Fish Friday! 
MrsD's first SP payment is in the bank and she's treating me to lunch. I booked at table at SQs. Think I'll have the Moules in Somerset Cider sauce with Frites & crusty bread and a bottle of ice cold Chablis - decadent, or what?


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay ... it's Fish Friday!
> MrsD's first SP payment is in the bank and she's treating me to lunch. I booked at table at SQs. Think I'll have the Moules in Somerset Cider sauce with Frites & crusty bread and a bottle of ice cold Chablis - decadent, or what?


You should get a Devon pasty that's crimped on the wrong side.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2022)

Morning. I couldn't be bothered getting out of bed today but made it at last.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> You should get a Devon pasty that's crimped on the wrong side.



Not posh enough.


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Not posh enough.


Al the more reason for you to remain in Devon.


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2022)

Good morning all. 
A bit overcast this morning, with a possibility of rain later.
Wordle in 5 today
A depleted escape committee meeting this afternoon at the Railway Bell. One is playing a tennis match in Peterborough, 
One is at work,
One is in Australia. 
Just the three of us today. 🍺🍺🍺
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> A bit overcast this morning, with a possibility of rain later.
> Wordle in 5 today
> A depleted escape committee meeting this afternoon at the Railway Bell. One is playing a tennis match in Peterborough,
> ...


They still sending people there, thought that had been stopped years ago!


----------



## Sterlo (20 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> They still sending people there, thought that had been stopped years ago!



What Peterborough?


----------



## numbnuts (20 May 2022)

morning we have light  failed word thingy bob not a good start
I have ironing and clean the bathroom today and that's about it


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Al the more reason for you to remain in Devon.



That's probably why we're thinking of moving to Somerset.


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> That's probably why we're thinking of moving to Somerset.


Have you considered the outer Hebrides?


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Have you considered the outer Hebrides?



Yes, got a mate that's lived there for 40 years.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2022)

MrsD's feeling flush so we're off down to Cornwall next week.
Got a bargain this morning - saw a 6kg Calor propane bottle for sale locally on FB for 30 quid. In like Flynn and snapped it up. Woman selling it said she thought it's nearly empty. Got home and weighed it and it's actually very nearly full.


----------



## numbnuts (20 May 2022)

I'm bored  I think I'll watch a DVD this afternoon


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2022)

We made an executive decision and went to Newtown to do some shopping. It rained.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2022)

I went a walk before lunch as we have rain due soon. Met a chap doing this and had a blether with him.


https://www.tgochallenge.com/


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2022)

The sun is sort of shining now but we have some very dark clouds

No idea what we will have to eat yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2022)

And the rain is here.

Snake and pygmy pie for us today. Not home made.


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD's feeling flush so we're off down to Cornwall next week.
> Got a bargain this morning - saw a 6kg Calor propane bottle for sale locally on FB for 30 quid. In like Flynn and snapped it up. Woman selling it said she thought it's nearly empty. Got home and weighed it and it's actually very nearly full.


It's raining windy cold and all the places are full up so don't bother 🤣


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2022)

I got a fierce attack of the munchies so went round to the shop for some junk. Munching an iced Chelsea bun now.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> It's raining windy cold and all the places are full up so don't bother 🤣



Forecast isn't too bad, and it doesn't bother us anyway.
The site we've booked the caravan on has no other bookings for the week we are there - we will have it all to ourselves. 
I take it that you have a 'glass half empty' outlook on life?


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Forecast isn't too bad, and it doesn't bother us anyway.
> The site we've booked the caravan on has no other bookings for the week we are there - we will have it all to ourselves.
> I take it that you have a 'glass half empty' outlook on life?



........or he doesn't want you there!


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Forecast isn't too bad, and it doesn't bother us anyway.
> The site we've booked the caravan on has no other bookings for the week we are there - we will have it all to ourselves.
> I take it that you have a 'glass half empty' outlook on life?


Don't forget the A30 is closed in various sections so do enjoy your journey 🤣😆🤣


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 May 2022)

Physio appointment was rearranged to 1pm. Wandered down the hill into Wimborne to catch my bus afterwards and as I was approaching the stop I stumbled to my right and realised that I’d accidentally ended up in the Tap House. Not wishing to appear rude, I felt obliged to order a pint of beer and a packet of cheese and onion crisps. 🍺


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Physio appointment was rearranged to 1pm. Wandered down the hill into Wimborne to catch my bus afterwards and as I was approaching the stop I stumbled to my right and realised that I’d accidentally ended up in the Tap House. Not wishing to appear rude, I felt obliged to order a pint of beer and a packet of cheese and onion crisps. 🍺



Enjoy........and then you can stumble back out again after a few!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2022)

I think I should go for a little siesta before I eat any more!


----------



## numbnuts (20 May 2022)

I don't get a lot of luck  I would like to do longer rides this summer, so I bought a second battery for my trike at a cost of £250, it came today........wait for it........now my charger is not working, had it checked and it is burnt out.....another £80 for a replacement


----------



## dave r (20 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I got a fierce attack of the munchies so went round to the shop for some junk. Munching an iced Chelsea bun now.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 May 2022)

Wife commented a while ago that she has some medication waiting to be picked up at the pharmacy
then - some time later - commented that it is needed urgently

so got my bike out and went to get it
as I reached the road outside our house I could feel some extremely light rain - about 2 drops
thought - nah - it'll stop

p****g down by the time I started back

the things I do for her!!!!


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Don't forget the A30 is closed in various sections so do enjoy your journey 🤣😆🤣



Not going down the A30.


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2022)

A quiet day here today in Devon. 

We took the dog for a couple of short walks. 

I cleaned my bike - I had been negligent last time and left it filthy. 

I pulled a lot of grotty old lath and plaster off one bedroom wall. The whole lot is being replaced with plasterboard. My sister is saving money on the cottage renovation where she can by the family doing the easy/safe/unskilled jobs. 

I then did a short bike ride to investigate rumours that a bridleway which had been unrideable last summer due to mud had been resurfaced. Yes, the first few hundred metres _had_ been and it was a big improvement. After that though there was a mud climb that I couldn't ride up on my slick road tyes. I walked that bit and then managed to ride a bit further before encountering the quagmire. It is a woodland track ripped up by forestry vehicles. Hopefully, the rest of the bridleway will be upgraded because that would offer a third EW route for me on my stays here. I can go via Exeter or Crediton but there is currently no road bike-friendly route over the wooded hills in between.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Not going down the A30.


Check on one.network to check for any possible problems.


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Check on one.network to check for any possible problems.



Why? I'm not going down the A30.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Why? I'm not going down the A30.


Covers more than just the A30.
You can check your route before you travel, and on the move, for any problems.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm bored  I think I'll watch a DVD this afternoon


Have you got a TV now?


----------



## Dirk (20 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Covers more than just the A30.
> You can check your route before you travel, and on the move, for any problems.



Google maps and MrsD does that.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Google maps and MrsD does that.


Google maps doesn't give advance notice of planned work though.


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2022)

Sterlo said:


> What Peterborough?



🤣🤣😍


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I got a fierce attack of the munchies so went round to the shop for some junk. Munching an iced Chelsea bun now.



Right now I would kill for a bar of Aldi Wholenut!!


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A Call for advice from our resident horticultural experts. We were given a houseplant several months ago and at first it thrived. It’s in a shady part of the room. Recently it’s started to look sorry for itself. I spray it with a water mister a couple of times a week and water it every month or so. Water is from garden water butt. Any idea on how to rescue it?



Can we have a name or photograph? The reasons are numerous but often overwatering is the main issue.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Right now I would kill for a bar of Aldi Wholenut!!


I have Cadburys Whole Nut, Fruit & Nut, and Dairy Milk, but no Aldi equivalent.


----------



## numbnuts (20 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have you got a TV now?



No, DVD on computer


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> No, DVD on computer


What'd you watch?
Star Wars, Star Trek?


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Right now I would kill for a bar of Aldi Wholenut!!



I don't buy sweets for myself, but am always prepared to pinch other people's! 

Tonight, I had 2 Titan bars (Mars Bar rip-off), an ice lolly, and 1/4 bag of salted peanuts. 

I am going to watch today's Giro stage on catch-up now, then try to get 7+ hours sleep again. If I feel good in the morning I will set off to ride 100 km. Not so good, maybe just 50?


----------



## dave r (21 May 2022)

Good morning all, carer was early this morning , twenty past six, its bright but cool this morning, my bimble has been called off, my Good Lady asked me to stay in, so it looks like I'll be looking for the bottom of the ironing basket this morning instead, I've got a three foot high pile to work through.


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2022)

Good morning all. 
A bit cloudy outside at the moment. 
I'm listening to Tony Blackburn on the radio box.
Sainsburys are due to deliver between 8 and 9am, oh what excitement. What will not be available and substituted with what 😡
The green garden bin lorry has just been down our road waking everyone up. 
And so the day begins. I should be able to get out on the bike later for a while, then watch the Giro on the television. 
Wordle done in 4 and wordhurdle in 2
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2022)

Cooooooeeeee. Dull and overcast again for us. Should be a bit warmer than yesterday hoorah.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (21 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> A bit cloudy outside at the moment.
> I'm listening to Tony Blackburn on the radio box.
> Sainsburys are due to deliver between 8 and 9am, oh what excitement. What will not be available and substituted with what 😡
> ...




Wordle done in three but failed on the Dordle, Quordle later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Can we have a name or photograph? The reasons are numerous but often overwatering is the main issue.



The plant was given to us by a friend so I’m not sure of the species. I could repot it with fresh compost and see how it fares, it’s kept indoors in shade, it thrived for several months but is looking a bit sorry at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2022)

Morning. Up at silly o'clock, quick cuppa then just headed out for a long walk. I always sleep badly after gorging on junk food. Don't know why I keep doing it every so often  Doubt my 8 miles will have put a dent in it.



Couple of pics. 3 different colours of bluebells in one clump.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, carer was early this morning , twenty past six, its bright but cool this morning, my bimble has been called off, my Good Lady asked me to stay in, so it looks like I'll be looking for the bottom of the ironing basket this morning instead, I've got a three foot high pile to work through.



Get that ironing board lowered right down and she can sit in a chair and do some herself while you grab even a short bimble.


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning to pick up supplies for next week and to fill the car up. Dropping in to the caravan on the way back to do tyre pressures and wheel nut torques. Then all good to go on Monday morning.



classic33 said:


> Google maps doesn't give advance notice of planned work though.


Life's too short......


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

MIA, Dave7.
Hope their both okay.


----------



## pawl (21 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> I have Cadburys Whole Nut, Fruit & Nut, and Dairy Milk, but no Aldi equivalent.



Can’t stand milk chocolate Dark chocolate every time. You shouldn’t be surprised as I love Marmite.

If Mrs p gets a box of chocolates she always gives me the dark chocolate.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Can’t stand milk chocolate Dark chocolate every time. You shouldn’t be surprised as I love Marmite.
> 
> If Mrs p gets a box of chocolates she always gives me the dark chocolate.


That way nothing gets wasted?


----------



## dave r (21 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> MIA, Dave7.
> Hope their both okay.




I thought he'd been quiet lately, hope things are OK.


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> What'd you watch?
> Star Wars, Star Trek?



UFO CONSPIRACIES
BEHIND ENEMY LINES
X+Y
FLIGHT OF THE NAVAGATOR
TARKA THE OTTER
DUNKIRK
CANNABAL FEROX
SCHINDLERS LIST
ANDERSON TAPED
PRACTICAL MAGIC
JEREMIAH JOHNSON
THE BUCKET LIST
CAPTAIN PHILLIPS
V FOR VENDETTA
APOPCALYPSE NOW
FALL OUT
THE HUNT FOR RED OCTOBER
DOGS OF WAR
VERTICAL LIMETS
THE HITCHHIKERS GUIDE
JACK REACHER
THE LAST KING OF SCOTLAND
ROGUE NATION 
ENEMY AT THE GATES
WINDTALKERS
HEART OF WAR
RESCUE DAWN
NAKED PREY
THE TEN COMMANDMENTS
THE ROCK
THE ANGEL OF AUSCHWITZ
MARY MAGALENE
MEN OF HONOUR
COMPANY OF HEROS
THE BOY IN THE STRIPPED PYJAMAS
TOP GUN
FULL METAL JACKET
BILLY ELLIOT
FORREST GUMP
FIRST BORN
ROOTS
JEWEL IN THE CROWN
FAME
THE PASSION OF THE CHRIST
JOHN ADAMS
1492 CONQUEST OF PARADISE
GIRL DRAGON TATRTOO
THE QUICK AND THE DEAD
THE LAST SAMURAI
DELIVERANCE
EXCALIBUR
THE STORY OF MY SUCCESS 
CONTAGION
MELODY FAIR
BEVERLY HILLS
KRAMER Vs KRAMER
MRS DOUBTFIRE
LETHAL WEPON (4)
ICE ROAD TRUCKERS (3)
RISEN
THE GREEN MILE
QUIGLEY DOWN UNDER 
KUNG FU FIRST SEASON
KUNG FU SECOND SEASON
THE YOUNG MASSIAH
CAST AWAY
THE FLYING SCOTSMAN
APOLLO 13
THE KARATE KID (4)
FOUTH OF JULY
MRS BROWN
ARTHUR
HIDALGO
THE INTIMATION GAMES
THE FIRST AVENGER
CLINT EASTWOOD
THE BEGUILED
BREEZY
COOGAMS BLUFF
THE EIGER SANCTION
HIGH PLAINS DRIFTER
JOE KID
PLAY MISTER FOR ME
TWO MULES FOR SISTER SARA
CLINT EASTWWOOD
PALE RIDER
THE OUTLAW JOSEY WALES
UNFORGIVEN
HONKYTONK MAN
THE MULE
TROUBLE WITH THE CURVE
TRUE CRIME
IN THE LINE OF FIRE
SPACE COWBOYS
BLOOD WORKS
ESCAPE FROM ALCATRAZ
ABSOLUTE POWER
GRAN TORINO
FIREFOX
The Bridges of Madison County
DAVID AND GOLIATH
GOOD WILL HUNTING
CROSSROADS
SMALL DVD SLEEVE 
THE CASSANDRA CROSSING
RING OF BRIGHT WATER
WILD GEESE
THE RIVER RUNS THROUGH IT
THE GRADUATE
UNBROKEN
SULLY
ZULU
ZULU DAWN
THE SCARLET AND THE BLACK 
THE RAIN MAN
KHARTOUM
THE BEACH
THE ABYSS
THE SILENCE OF THE LAMBS
THE SIX SENSE
IN THE NAME OF THE FATHER
THE GOLDEN CHILD
THE FINAL COUNTDOWN
THE ROAD
MISSION TO MARS
INTERSTELLAR
MARATHON MAN
TO KILL A MOCKINGBIRD
PALLION
THE GREATEST STORY EVER TOLD
THE KILLING FIELDS
ARMAGEDDON
AIR FORCE ONE
WHAT LIES BENEATH
THE MAGNIFICRNT SEVEN (4)
THICK AS THIEVES
THE REEF
SERPICO
ONE FLEW OVER THE CUCKOOS NEST
ALEXANDER THE GREAT
WE WERE SOLDIERS
JAMAICA INN
ANGELS AND DEMONS
THE RAILWAY CHILDREN
WATERWORLD
ANGELS & DEMONS Da Vinci Code
HACKSAW RIDGE
ENTRAPMENT
THE DAVINCI CODE
JUST CAUSE
THE TIME MACHINE
AMAZING GRACE
THE HAUNTING
FLOOD
HIGH CRIMES
THE MISSION
CLOUD ATLAS
2010
AMERICAN MADE
THE INVASION
THE PACKAGE
ROB ROY
OBLIVION
DIE HARD 1, 2, 3.
THE MUMMY
LIVE DIE REPEAT
JUST CAUSE
THE EQUALIZER 88 episodes
PATCH ADAMS
DARKEST HOUR
THE HITMANS BODYGUARD
REDS 2
THE EAGLE
BLACK SAIL series 1
BLACK SAIL series 2
BANGKOK HILTON
VICTORIA & ABDUL
THE KID
DELIVER US FROM EVIL
SIGNS
KINGDOM OF HEAVEN
KING ARTHUR
THE DEEP
FIRE IN THE SKY


----------



## Paulus (21 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> UFO CONSPIRACIES
> BEHIND ENEMY LINES
> X+Y
> FLIGHT OF THE NAVAGATOR
> ...



They will keep you entertained for a while 👍


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> UFO CONSPIRACIES
> BEHIND ENEMY LINES
> X+Y
> FLIGHT OF THE NAVAGATOR
> ...


That's this week taken care off, next week?

Clint Eastwood, Tom Hanks fan I see.
And, be sure to watch the second Zulu movie first. It happened earlier the same day.


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> UFO CONSPIRACIES
> BEHIND ENEMY LINES
> X+Y
> FLIGHT OF THE NAVAGATOR
> ...



The Quick and the Dead.
Quigley Down Under.
Unforgiven.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> UFO CONSPIRACIES
> BEHIND ENEMY LINES
> X+Y
> FLIGHT OF THE NAVAGATOR
> ...



That’s reminded me there was a guy used to tour the units on a local industrial estate with a suitcase full of bootleg DVD’s. All the latest cinema releases too. He also had a selection of “ Adult “ dvd’s available 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2022)

I hope everything is ok with @Dave7


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That’s reminded me there was a guy used to tour the units on a local industrial estate with a suitcase full of bootleg DVD’s. All the latest cinema releases too. He also had a selection of “ Adult “ dvd’s available 🤔




Mine are all legit and no porn and bought off ebay some as low as 50p, but have quite a few very expensive ones “First Born” was on the TV years ago I paid £21, but have seen them at £35 + another one that is gaining in value is Roots.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope everything is ok with @Dave7



No paulSB today either.


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> UFO CONSPIRACIES
> BEHIND ENEMY LINES
> X+Y
> FLIGHT OF THE NAVAGATOR
> ...



In one afternoon? 😀


----------



## BoldonLad (21 May 2022)

Credit card overheating! 

I did promise Mrs @BoldonLad an eBike, when she was 75. After much searching, have just bought two Specialised Vado SL 4.0, one each. 

We didn’t want 25kg jobs, which severely limited our choice (and increased the price!). The Vado SL are 15kg, so, I can easily manage to lift them into the Motorhome storage area. 

Just need some nice weather now, to play with them.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

dave r said:


> No paulSB today either.


He was on in the early hours, candidate for the 0300 Club I'd think. Probably still asleep, if he went back.


----------



## numbnuts (21 May 2022)

Done walking again
Today it's been a whole year without a car


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Done walking again
> Today it's been a whole year without a car



Time flies when you're enjoying yourself.....


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> The plant was given to us by a friend so I’m not sure of the species. I could repot it with fresh compost and see how it fares, it’s kept indoors in shade, it thrived for several months but is looking a bit sorry at the moment.



It's Dracena marginata. I can't tell you the actual variety as there are several. "Marginata" because the leaves have a distinct margin which is usually red or crimson.

Your plant looks to be overwatered. I would let it dry out but not completely and remove the brown dead leaves. Once it's dried out a bit remove the pot and inspect the roots. If darl brown/black and mushy there's little hope. If the roots are pale brown or similar and have white tips they're health. Try breaking a small bit of root, if it's white inside the root is healthy.

I would only repot if it's pot bound.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> The plant was given to us by a friend so I’m not sure of the species. I could repot it with fresh compost and see how it fares, it’s kept indoors in shade, it thrived for several months but is looking a bit sorry at the moment.



Replying to myself, I’ve just repotted it in a bigger pot. I did notice that the roots were going round in a circle at the base of the original pot (“ pot bound “ )? 
Gave the fresh compost a good soaking and will leave it in the garden for a while 🤞


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It's Dracena marginata. I can tell you the actual variety as there are several. "Marginata" because the leaves have a distinct margin which is usually red or crimson.
> 
> Your plant looks to be overwatered. I would let it dry out but not completely and remove the brown dead leaves. Once it's dried out a bit remove the pot and inspect the roots. If darl brown/black and mushy there's little hope. If the roots are pale brown or similar and have white tips they're health. Try breaking a small bit of root, if it's white inside the root is healthy.
> 
> I would only repot if it's pot bound.



Thank you! Your post arrived moments after I’d posted my message. The roots were pale and the thicker ones were following the circumference of the original pot. As I said, I did water it after repotting so I can’t “ unwater “ it!


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2022)

dave r said:


> No paulSB today either.



Thank you.

Don't worry you can't get rid of me easily. After waking very early I woke late and had to rush to get to the ride meet point. Unfortunately I suffered a rapid deflation event and faced the walk home - it was less than a mile so no point in wrestling with a tubeless tyre by the roadside. Got home, investigated in kitchen sink and found the valve had come slightly loose in its sheath and was leaking at an alarming rate.

Being a bit peed off by now I've spent the day on the allotment.


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Thank you! Your post arrived moments after I’d posted my message. The roots were pale and the thicker ones were following the circumference of the original pot. As I said, I did water it after repotting so I can’t “ unwater “ it!



Sounds as though its only pot bound and suffering as a result. Good luck, Dracena will put up with a lot but doesn't like to be overwatered.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Don't worry you can't get rid of me easily. *After waking very early I woke late *and had to rush to get to the ride meet point. Unfortunately I suffered a rapid deflation event and faced the walk home - it was less than a mile so no point in wrestling with a tubeless tyre by the roadside. Got home, investigated in kitchen sink and found the valve had come slightly loose in its sheath and was leaking at an alarming rate.
> 
> Being a bit peed off by now I've spent the day on the allotment.


I were nearly right!


classic33 said:


> He was on in the early hours, candidate for the 0300 Club I'd think. Probably still asleep, if he went back.



Did you get the tyre sorted?


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Sounds as though its only pot bound and suffering as a result. Good luck, Dracena will put up with a lot but doesn't like to be overwatered.



I've wondered how people tell when infrequently watered plants need 'topping up". I misted the leaves a couple of times a week and perhaps watered it about once per month or so. I'd feel the soil around the plant and it felt dry so I thought it might need water. Is there a probe of some description that goes into the soil, or is it experience and intuition?


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've wondered how people tell when infrequently watered plants need 'topping up". I misted the leaves a couple of times a week and perhaps watered it about once per month or so. I'd feel the soil around the plant and it felt dry so I thought it might need water. Is there a probe of some description that goes into the soil, or is it experience and intuition?


Summat like this?
https://www.wilko.com/wilko-soil-moisture-ph-tester/p/0261281


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Summat like this?
> https://www.wilko.com/wilko-soil-moisture-ph-tester/p/0261281



Oh my days! All these years of slowly killing house plants when the solution was there for want of looking 😮


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I thought he'd been quiet lately, hope things are OK.



Sh*t few days as that fatigue hit me again PLUS my phone decided to "ignore" this
thread......but I am back now


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope everything is ok with @Dave7



Thank you.......I am back


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Sh*t few days as that fatigue hit me again PLUS my phone decided to "ignore" this
> thread......but I am back now


Noticed you'd posted on the football.
You'll not be going to that parade will you?


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Noticed you'd posted on the football.
> You'll not be going to that parade will you?



I could enter that thread but my phone would not let me get into this one.....sorted now.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I could enter that thread but my phone would not let me get into this one.....sorted now.


I dunno!
No "show ignored content" at the bottom of the page?


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> I dunno!
> No "show ignored content" at the bottom of the page?



Too technical for me is that. All I know is that my phone would not let me in.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Too technical for me is that. All I know is that my phone would not let me in.


Technical?
At the bottom of the page, if you have anything on ignore.





Click/press it and it should show, if you've hit ignore by accident


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> If I feel good in the morning I will set off to ride 100 km. Not so good, maybe just 50?


I slept quite well, and the weather was nice, so I did my 103 km (64 mile) 'flat' Devon route. Ok, it had 1,010+m (3,300+ ft) of ascent but that is pretty flat for a Devon (or Yorkshire!) metric century. My longest ride since mid-November! 



pawl said:


> Can’t stand milk chocolate Dark chocolate every time. You shouldn’t be surprised as I love Marmite.


You need to try... 


*BOVRIL CHOCOLATE*! 





(One of my sister's old advertising posters.) 

Even when I used to eat meat, I would NOT have fancied that!


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I slept quite well, and the weather was nice, so I did my 103 km (64 mile) 'flat' Devon route. Ok, it had 1,010+m (3,300+ ft) of ascent but that is pretty flat for a Devon (or Yorkshire!) metric century. My longest ride since mid-November!
> 
> You need to try...
> 
> ...


Where can we get hold of the chocolate in question?

How're you feeling after your longest ride, not counting the train, in over six months.


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2022)

Oh, I saw the sweetest thing out on my ride today... 

I was cycling up a quiet lane above Budleigh Salterton to take me to the fantastic cycle path to Exmouth. A family of four emerged and cycled down the gentle slope towards me. The couple led the way. An 8-year old boy followed. Bringing up the rear was a 5-year old girl. Her face was glistening slightly from the effort of riding, and her cheeks were red from exertion, exposure to the sunshine, and with excitement. She appeared to be in total ecstasy from the wonder of the family ride. I reckon she was thinking something like this:

"Mummy and daddy are going ahead to make sure that we are safe. My lovely big brother is just in front of me. And I... 



... _I am riding the bestest pink bike in the world *EVER*!!!!_"


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where can we get hold of the chocolate in question?


Watch where I head and go in the opposite direction! 


classic33 said:


> How're you feeling after your longest ride, not counting the train, in over six months.


I feel pretty good, actually. Those sharp little hills round Todmorden in a 52/19 gear seem to have kept me ticking over. 

The saddle was starting to make my bum feel a bit uncomfortable by the time I got to Exeter but I had expected it to happen 2 or 3 hours sooner in the ride. 

My neck and back are stiff and sore but they were even before I set off, so that is no surprise. I must start doing remedial exercises and stretches when I get home to Yorkshire. I have got books showing what to do. I just never get round to it! 

I am pretty unfit though. I took 6 hours to do the ride. I am sure that @PaulSB could have done it in 4.


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Watch where I head and go in the opposite direction!
> 
> I feel pretty good, actually. Those sharp little hills round Todmorden in a 52/19 gear seem to have kept me ticking over.
> 
> ...



The point is you enjoyed it.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2022)

Usually Saturday crap on the tv so I switched to ITV3 and watched an old Lewis and a Midsomer Murders. I see we have a new series of Silent Witness starting on Monday though so I usually enjoy that.


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The point is you enjoyed it.



Basically true, but I am like you in that I have an idea of what I want to do and I am well short of that level. 

TBH, I don't know how much is down to not trying hard enough (often enough!) and how much is due to the damage done to my body by clots 10 years ago. I have been a lot fitter in the years in between so it probably more that I need to get stuck in. 

Losing some weight would definitely help and I have no excuse for not doing that. 7 or 8 kgs less to lug uphill would be good.


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've wondered how people tell when infrequently watered plants need 'topping up". I misted the leaves a couple of times a week and perhaps watered it about once per month or so. I'd feel the soil around the plant and it felt dry so I thought it might need water. Is there a probe of some description that goes into the soil, or is it experience and intuition?



I would say it's experience and intuition and this is difficult to pass on. My background is in commercial growing and sales which is very different from looking after a houseplant. However.......

Compost is full of pores and these need to contain a balance of water and oxygen. The trick is to get the balance right between pores holding moisture and those holding air. Fill all the pores with water and the roots drown through lack of oxygen.

It's easy to add water and impossible to remove it. Therefore always under water as once a compost is soaked drying it out is very difficult.

I check our houseplants once a week and do this by picking the pot up and pushing a finger about a knuckle depth in to the compost. If the compost feels dry, that is you really cannot feel dampness, or the pot feels light it is time to water.

Always water from the bottom up. Stand the pots in water and allow the compost to absorb the water. Watering from the top until water runs out of the pot bottom fills every empty space in the compost with water meaning the pot is holding the maximum amount of water it can which is close to overwatered. Look at it this way, water till water is draining through the bottom of the pot and clearly all pores are full = no room for oxygen!!!!

If a plant is too big to stand in the sink or bowl water with a measured amount. Start with 500ml and build from there. You'll soon learn how much water an individual plant needs.

Water can always be added but not removed!

Watering is a very real skill which on a nursery comes from years of experience.


----------



## PaulSB (21 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Basically true, but I am like you in that I have an idea of what I want to do and I am well short of that level.
> 
> TBH, I don't know how much is down to not trying hard enough (often enough!) and how much is due to the damage done to my body by clots 10 years ago. I have been a lot fitter in the years in between so it probably more that I need to get stuck in.
> 
> Losing some weight would definitely help and I have no excuse for not doing that. 7 or 8 kgs less to lug uphill would be good.



Geeez you lot will get bored with me. In recent months I've begun to recognise I can no longer push my body as I once could. November to March I worked very hard. January to March I became more and more frustrated and depressed at my "performance" or perceived lack of it. Reached a point when I simply stopped riding as I was utterly depressed by what I was seeing as failure. I even considered selling my bikes. I decided to wait for a day when I wanted to ride and that took five weeks to arrive. Only ride when you want to, don't push it chasing a level it may no longer possible to achieve.

On the weight thing I would suggest calorie counting. I knew I was gaining weight and that was adversely influencing my mood and I believed was impacting my cycling.

I've been counting since April 16th. I eat 1550 calories per day unless I'm riding when I up it by 5-600. I've lost 2.3kg in 35 days and have to shift another 1.8 to hit my target.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've wondered how people tell when infrequently watered plants need 'topping up". I misted the leaves a couple of times a week and perhaps watered it about once per month or so. I'd feel the soil around the plant and it felt dry so I thought it might need water. Is there a probe of some description that goes into the soil, or is it experience and intuition?




Recently I've been using watering bulbs similar to these.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fangehong-Automatic-Watering-Waterers-Houseplant/dp/B091Y1GF4W/ref=sr_1_24?keywords=Watering+Bulb&qid=1653168539&sr=8-24


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> On the weight thing I would suggest calorie counting. I knew I was gaining weight and that was adversely influencing my mood and I believed was impacting my cycling.



I know that it suits many people but it is not for me. 

I prefer intermittent fasting. I have been doing it once a week (-ish) over the winter and that kept my weight stable when otherwise it would have gone up due to lack of cycling. Another fasting day a week and I would be losing weight. 

The main culprit for my weight staying too high though is midnight snacks. I have been munching oatcakes or nuts and raisins most nights. I don't _need_ to eat at that time, it is pure indulgence.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Recently I've been using watering bulbs similar to these.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fangehong-Automatic-Watering-Waterers-Houseplant/dp/B091Y1GF4W/ref=sr_1_24?keywords=Watering+Bulb&qid=1653168539&sr=8-24




Those are a great idea. A measured amount of water being delivered into the centre of the compost is spot on. It has the same effect as standing pots in water and letting it be drawn up through the compost.

@Tenkaykev when watering orchids these should be flooded and then allowed to drain. The compost used for orchids is extremely coarse and this the only way to get it to retain some moisture.

Last point is do water from the top occasionally to stop the top third of the pot drying out completely. Use a measured amount, start with 500ml and progress from there.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I know that it suits many people but it is not for me.
> 
> I prefer intermittent fasting. I have been doing it once a week (-ish) over the winter and that kept my weight stable when otherwise it would have gone up due to lack of cycling. Another fasting day a week and I would be losing weight.
> 
> The main culprit for my weight staying too high though is midnight snacks. I have been munching oatcakes or nuts and raisins most nights. I don't _need_ to eat at that time, it is pure indulgence.



I understand this but fasting stresses the body which is not necessarily a good thing. The body reacts to this stress by storing every calorie it can grab, it stores those calories as fat. What calorie counting does for me is help to address portion control and snacking. As I see the day's calories mounting up I'm more able to control what I eat. We often have scone, biscuits, crumpets etc. with a brew. Having to enter 267 calories for a single scone makes one think - I often had two!! It really helps to reduce snacking. 100g mixed nuts is 670 calories, one oatcake 40 calories! Having to admit this works for me.

Or boiled eggs and sourdough toast for breakfast - two slices of toast is 400 calories. My usual breakfast of Wheat biscuits, banana, milk and spoonful of yoghurt is 280 calories.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2022)

Aargh... What unearthly time is this! 

My guest bedroom here is a converted office at the back of the property and it has a cat flap in the door to the back yard. One of the damn moggies was headbutting the closed flap until I let him through. To avoid that I would have to leave the flap and other door open all night and then I would be pestered by the 2 cats, and the dog, plus woken up by anybody else in the house getting up before me.

I think the cat has now woken them upstairs because I can hear footsteps in my sisters room above me. She gets woken one way or the other. Either the cats nut her door or they climb onto the roof over the back yard and headbutt her window instead. I am definitely NOT a cat person! 

Anyway... I want another 4 hours sleep. TTFN!


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2022)

Good morning folks, on my second cup of coffee, yesterday was a day of feeling knackered, hope today has more oomph! I’m always positive in attitude but on occasion find the constant fatigue a bit overwhelming. Anyway, enough of my moaning, today looks to be sunny and warm, there’s a new bus service being introduced at the end of the month, a bus stop has appeared around the corner and the bus will whisk me to Wimborne in twenty minutes. Added bonus being the terminus is ten metres from the front door of the Tap House 🍺😁
In other exciting news there’s been an addition to the fleet ⚡️⚡️🚲
Have a peaceful day folks 😎☀️☕️


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2022)

Morning. An overcast, drizzly and breezy day for us sadly. Won’t stop me walking though.

I’m with Colin and find calorie counting depressing and can get obsessive. Intermittent fasting with the occasional longer fast makes sense to me too.

Thank goodness Sunday evenings are always better for telly watching. I’ll no doubt watch Countryfile and Grace then catch up on Gentleman Jack.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. An overcast, drizzly and breezy day for us sadly. Won’t stop me walking though.
> 
> I’m with Colin and find calorie counting depressing and can get obsessive. Intermittent fasting with the occasional longer fast makes sense to me too.
> 
> Thank goodness Sunday evenings are always better for telly watching. I’ll no doubt watch Countryfile and Grace then catch up on Gentleman Jack.



Mrs Tenkaykev uses the “ Nutracheck” app. She’s lost 2.5 stone which had crept on. She took up crochet during lockdown as something to do while watching tv, and keep her occupied so she didn’t hit the biscuit barrel. She made multicoloured bed throws, all the kids have one now and they are very appreciative*

* I imagine the conversation goes something along the lines of “ mum’s coming for a visit, where did we put that throw she knitted “ 😉


----------



## dave r (22 May 2022)

Good morning people, I've been awake since half three, carer here at quarter past six, my Good Ladies now gone back to sleep on the sofa, family here later.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


A family decided to try a nudist camping resort for a cheap vacation.
On their first day there their young son went off to explore the site.
Some time later he came back to the tent and said,
"Wow, Mom! You should see some of those girls."
" They've got these HUGE..."
"Yes, well,"
His mother snaps,
"The larger they are, the dumber the woman."
Next day the boy comes back to the tent again.
"Mom, You wouldn't believe some of the guys out there."
"They have these HUGE..."
"Yes, well, like I said, the bigger they are, the dumber the man."
Says his mother.
"Really?"
The boy said, frowning and looking puzzled,
"Well it looks like we might be in trouble then, Mom."
"Why, honey?"
Asks his mom,
"Because Dad's out there talking to a really stupid girl, and he's getting dumber by the minute."


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2022)

So much for getting more sleep...

I had just dozed off again and started dreaming. Some thug was spitting in my face on a bus. Then I woke up... It was the HOUSE spitting at me! 

My nephew was having a shower and the cubicle is directly above my head when I am in bed here. They redid the sealant round the shower last week and obviously didn't make a good job of it. Looks like another job to do later.

Nephew was up early to go miles for a paint-ball battle with a pal.

I just had a quick chat with my sister and now we are going to dry try to get another couple of hours sleep.

My legs feel a bit stiff from yesterday so I will make do with a couple of shortish dog walks today and maybe 1 hour on the bike this evening.

Lights out and try again. If anything else wakes me early I will give up, get up, and eat up. I can sit in the shade of a tree in the garden later and snooze while my sister potters about out there.


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2022)

Morning all 

Doggie walk on Broadsands first thing, then I've booked a table at SQ for lunch.
Everything is ready for our getaway tomorrow. Looking forward to a break after our 34 day tour of England last month.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Technical?
> At the bottom of the page, if you have anything on ignore.
> View attachment 645682
> 
> Click/press it and it should show, if you've hit ignore by accident



Well I never knew that


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev uses the “ Nutracheck” app. She’s lost 2.5 stone which had crept on. She took up crochet during lockdown as something to do while watching tv, and keep her occupied so she didn’t hit the biscuit barrel. She made multicoloured bed throws, all the kids have one now and they are very appreciative*
> 
> * I imagine the conversation goes something along the lines of “ mum’s coming for a visit, where did we put that throw she knitted “ 😉



Oh you wicked person. How can you think such things?


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2022)

Well I woke at 3.00, had a brew, back to sleep till 7.00. Not ideal but it's seven hours sleep.

Overcast and breezy here. I have two bikes to clean and allotment work to finish. Plan is to clean one now, then disappear to the allotment before Mrs P rises. Second bike will be cleaned at 11.00 when Mrs P is playing tennis. Good plan and achieves objectives with a minimum of household stress!

Now breakfast? Hmmm.....🤔 Shall I have 25 calorie coffee or a 35? Obsessive? Moi? 

Catch you all later


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2022)

Good morning all. 
A nice sunny start to the day here. 
All the usual things to do, plus some extra tidying up as MrsP has invited a couple of friends for lunch. This means I shall have to catch up the Giro highlights programme later on.


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Aargh... What unearthly time is this!
> 
> My guest bedroom here is a converted office at the back of the property and it has a cat flap in the door to the back yard. One of the damn moggies was headbutting the closed flap until I let him through. To avoid that I would have to leave the flap and other door open all night and then I would be pestered by the 2 cats, and the dog, plus woken up by anybody else in the house getting up before me.
> 
> ...



My brother in law had a cat and a cat flap in the back door, but the cat didn’t like coming in though it. So it used to bang on the front door , when it was let in it would then go straight back out using the cat flap. 😂😀


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> My brother in law had a cat and a cat flap in the back door, but the cat didn’t like coming in though it. So it used to bang on the front door , when it was let in it would then go straight back out using the cat flap. 😂😀



Our daughter (seriously) had a cat called Flap. Strangely they didn't have an actual cat flap


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2022)

A quick hello.
Woke and was up for 0630 feeling cold and shivering.
Think I just found out why as I have just been chucking up lumps (soz for that).
Think I am starting to feel better.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2022)

Just been out for a short bike ride in the sun. It's glorious out there. I took a set of Allen keys so I could tweak the Ergon grip angle. Not sure about the saddle, its a " Fizik Allante " or some such. I do like my C17 but want to give the Fizik a fair try before deciding.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2022)

I have had lots more sleep and am feeling much more alive now. The stiff neck is making itself obvious before I even get up. Yes, I know - neck exercises!


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well I never knew that


None of that now. 
I dunno, you try to help.....


----------



## Paulus (22 May 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> My brother in law had a cat and a cat flap in the back door, but the cat didn’t like coming in though it. So it used to bang on the front door , when it was let in it would then go straight back out using the cat flap. 😂😀



The 3 cats we have will all go out through the cat flap. But only one, Harry will come in through it.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello.
> Woke and was up for 0630 feeling cold and shivering.
> Think I just found out why as I have just been chucking up lumps (soz for that).
> Think I am starting to feel better.


Here's to getting better.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> My brother in law had a cat and a cat flap in the back door, but the cat didn’t like coming in though it. So it used to bang on the front door , when it was let in it would then go straight back out using the cat flap. 😂😀



When our much loved dog got old he liked to lie in the sun and would occasionally get up for a stroll round. He'd leave our garden, walk to the end of the terrace, bark at our neighbour's front door, they would let him in, he would then walk to the back door and expect to be let out again.

There were three different houses where he expected this shortcut to be available and it always was!!!

Our next door neighbour's cat used to live with us 24/7 apart from going home for meals. 🤣


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have had lots more sleep and am feeling much more alive now. The stiff neck is making itself obvious before I even get up. Yes, I know - neck exercises!



I had kneck problems, my physio gave me a mnemonic “ Yes, No, Maybe “ where you stand and slowly nod your head ten times, then slowly shake your head from side to side ten times and finally lean your head towards your shoulders ten times, finish with raising and lowering your shoulders in a shrug type gesture. Easy to remember and very effective.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I had kneck problems, my physio gave me a mnemonic “ Yes, No, Maybe “ where you stand and slowly nod your head ten times, then slowly shake your head from side to side ten times and finally lean your head towards your shoulders ten times, finish with raising and lowering your shoulders in a shrug type gesture. Easy to remember and very effective.



My neck gives me grief too and causes headaches. Just tried these exercises and it sounds like broken glass grinding in my neck  I should probably do them though.


----------



## numbnuts (22 May 2022)

I haven't got a cat or a cat flap, but I do have a stiff neck today, must have slept funny


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I had kneck problems, my physio gave me a mnemonic “ Yes, No, Maybe “ where you stand and slowly nod your head ten times, then slowly shake your head from side to side ten times and finally lean your head towards your shoulders ten times, finish with raising and lowering your shoulders in a shrug type gesture. Easy to remember and very effective.



They sound like the ones I was recommended to do. I like the 'Yes, No, Maybe' idea. I think that there was another one, but I will have to check that - carefully and slowly tilting the head from side to side...

The exercises in _*THIS PDF DOCUMENT*_ include those and a couple of others.

It isn't just the discomfort of the stiff neck - it is becoming a hazard when I am out on my bike. Checking over my shoulder for traffic is very difficult now. Either I don't see what is coming, or tend to swerve slightly when trying harder.


----------



## 12boy (22 May 2022)

Years ago I read a book by Men's Health which stressed a diet which focused on what you should eat, rather than what you should not. I found that after eating all the fruit, vegetables, fats, complex carbs and protein I needed I was full. I decided to avoid eating processed food and nonfood when possible. Nonfood to me includes most candy, soft drinks, and booze, among other things. Then I became pre-diabetic and have limited the amounts of carbs, especially sweets and refined flour. This keeps me around 70 kilos, a bit more in the winter and less in the summer. while I still indulge in desserts, I eat them in smaller amounts and less frequently. Really not so much of a diet as a way of life.
Be well and safe.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> They sound like the ones I was recommended to do. I like the 'Yes, No, Maybe' idea. I think that there was another one, but I will have to check that - carefully and slowly tilting the head from side to side...
> 
> The exercises in _*THIS PDF DOCUMENT*_ include those and a couple of others.
> 
> It isn't just the discomfort of the stiff neck - it is becoming a hazard when I am out on my bike. Checking over my shoulder for traffic is very difficult now. Either I don't see what is coming, or tend to swerve slightly when trying harder.



Yes, they’re the ones, I’d forgotten about imagining your head is on a rail and sliding it backwards.


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> They sound like the ones I was recommended to do. I like the 'Yes, No, Maybe' idea. I think that there was another one, but I will have to check that - carefully and slowly tilting the head from side to side...
> 
> The exercises in _*THIS PDF DOCUMENT*_ include those and a couple of others.
> 
> It isn't just the discomfort of the stiff neck - it is becoming a hazard when I am out on my bike. Checking over my shoulder for traffic is very difficult now. Either I don't see what is coming, or tend to swerve slightly when trying harder.



Those must be standard exercises as I was given them 5-6 years ago. I still do them today as if I don't looking back on the bike is uncomfortable. If I stop the exercises for a couple of weeks my neck sounds like crunching glass.


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> The 3 cats we have will all go out through the cat flap. But only one, Harry will come in through it.



My doggie will push the front door open but won't do the same with the back door - she just stands outside barking until one of us opens it.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2022)

I think my neck and back problems originate in my leg length difference (shorter left leg). If I stand in front of a full length mirror my pelvis tilts down right to left and my shoulders go the other way to compensate.

When I rode with Look pedals/cleats I use to put a shim under the left cleat, which helped. I now use the (MTB type) SPD system and shimming those cleats is a bit iffy because the cleat would stick out from its hole in the sole of the shoe.

A friend told me that if he is riding behind me when I get tired he sees my right knee start to stick out to the right during the pedal stroke.


----------



## Dave7 (22 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> None of that now.
> I dunno, you try to help.....



I was serious.......I didn't know that.


----------



## numbnuts (22 May 2022)

Done walking and I think I've done my knee in


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I think my neck and back problems originate in my leg length difference (shorter left leg). If I stand in front of a full length mirror my pelvis tilts down right to left and my shoulders go the other way to compensate.
> 
> When I rode with Look pedals/cleats I use to put a shim under the left cleat, which helped. I now use the (MTB type) SPD system and shimming those cleats is a bit iffy because the cleat would stick out from its hole in the sole of the shoe.
> 
> A friend told me that if he is riding behind me when I get tired he sees my right knee start to stick out to the right during the pedal stroke.



I have one leg 0.5cm longer than the other. I have a friend who is a podiatrist. She spotted the problem, told me she could fix and did in ten minutes.

See a podiatrist, it will change a lot for you.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I have one leg 0.5cm longer than the other. I have a friend who is a podiatrist. She spotted the problem, told me she could fix and did in ten minutes.
> 
> See a podiatrist, it will change a lot for you.



An insole for the shorter leg's shoe?


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> An insole for the shorter leg's shoe?


Shortened the longer leg. 
Five minutes with an electric sander.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Shortened the longer leg.
> Five minutes with an electric sander.



Did it hurt?


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Did it hurt?


Not my leg, so I don't know.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2022)

I just had a near miss...!!! 

I was sitting at the dining table using my laptop when I suddenly got whacked in the genitals by the family's border terrier standing below me. He was wielding a toy which he wanted to fight me over. I got hold of one leg of the toy and started pulling it. He snarled playfully and pulled hard in the opposite direction. This tug-of-war went on for a few seconds then he relaxed his bite to try and get a better grip on the toy with his teeth. I pulled the toy free and he leapt up and took an almighty bite at it, missing my manly bits by a few mm. A smidge nearer and that would really have made my eyes water - a real nutcracker, but not '_sweet_'! 

This was him in action...







If you are really observant and have a _VERY _good memory, you may remember the hound _AND _the same toy elephant. Here they were 9 years ago having a snuggle together when he was a pup...






_Aaaaah....! _


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I just had a near miss...!!!
> 
> I was sitting at the dining table using my laptop when I suddenly got whacked in the genitals by the family's border terrier standing below me. He was wielding a toy which he wanted to fight me over. I got hold of one leg of the toy and started pulling it. He snarled playfully and pulled hard in the opposite direction. This tug-of-war went on for a few seconds then he relaxed his bite to try and get a better grip on the toy with his teeth.* I pulled the toy free and he leapt up and took an almighty bite at it, missing my manly bits by a few mm. A smidge nearer and that would really have made my eyes water - a real nutcracker*, but not '_sweet_'!
> 
> ...


That'd have drawn a fair bit of interest in the A&E, if you needed to go!


----------



## BoldonLad (22 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. An overcast, drizzly and breezy day for us sadly. Won’t stop me walking though.
> 
> I’m with Colin and find calorie counting depressing and can get obsessive. Intermittent fasting with the occasional longer fast makes sense to me too.
> 
> Thank goodness Sunday evenings are always better for telly watching. I’ll no doubt watch Countryfile and Grace then catch up on Gentleman Jack.



Sounds like our typical Sunday evening viewing. Pleased to see Country File has got over the Ewes giving birth stage, I think, three weeks in a row, we were treated(?) to people with their arms up a ewe’s rear end, pulling out lambs.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2022)

I enjoyed Grace again. I see there’s been two or three more books in the series since I read them so might have to get them.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I enjoyed Grace again. I see there’s been two or three more books in the series since I read them so might have to get them.


Have you seen any of Gentleman Jack this time round?


----------



## PaulSB (22 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> An insole for the shorter leg's shoe?



Yes, but it wasn't quite so simple for me. The inserts and supports I wear 24/7 make a huge difference. All the aches and discomfort I had in knee, hip and neck disappeared in days. I had to change my bike position and instead of frequently veering right I now maintain a proper erect riding position.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have you seen any of Gentleman Jack this time round?



I’ve been watching it but it clashed with Grace so will need to catch up. Probably watch it tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve been watching it but it clashed with Grace so will need to catch up. Probably watch it tomorrow.


Any good what little you did see?


----------



## Paulus (23 May 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A mixed bag of weather today.
Its quite muggy, and some light clouds around, but forecast for rain later on this afternoon. 
MrsP has just gone to her friend in Muswell Hill. Her cat is diabetic, but her friend cannot do the blood tests, which need doing every two hours. So MrsP in her nurse role has stepped in. She may be a while.
In the meantime I shall catch up with the Giro, Have I got news for you, and a couple of things on the radio.
Dog walking, breakfast, and then sort out an odd puncture on my old Dawes Galaxy. Sometimes the tube stays inflated, other times it doesn't. Valve possibly stuffed. Time for a new tube.
Wordle done in 6.
Another busy day.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2022)

Coooooeee. We had rain last night and early this morning. It's a bit bleh here. Cold and yucky. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2022)

Good morning folks,
Finally got round to watching the final two episodes of the Canoe man, about the guy and his wife who faked his death for insurance money. Astonishing to watch, I was shaking my head in disbelief at times. 
Today we’re popping up the road to Karma, a small Turkish place that has some amazing veggie dishes on its menu. 
I’m also celebrating 73 years on Planet Earth, so there’s cake on the agenda 🎂☕️
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️👍


----------



## dave r (23 May 2022)

Good morning folks, wash day Monday has rolled around again, we should be down the club later, weather isn't looking too good later, and my Good ladies condition has changed and we may not be able to go, my cycling's been put on hold for now.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Finally got round to watching the final two episodes of the Canoe man, about the guy and his wife who faked his death for insurance money. Astonishing to watch, I was shaking my head in disbelief at times.
> Today we’re popping up the road to Karma, a small Turkish place that has some amazing veggie dishes on its menu.
> I’m also celebrating 73 years on Planet Earth, so there’s cake on the agenda 🎂☕️
> Have a peaceful day folks ☀️👍




Happy Birthday.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, lol.


----------



## Dirk (23 May 2022)

Morning all 

The Pikey Pensioners hit the road again at 10am.
Looking forwards to a chill out week in Cornwall despite a certain triker not wanting us there. I can never understand the animosity towards people who put hundreds of pounds into their local economy. Yes, I know I moan about the grockles occasionally, but I love 'em really. Some folk are just plain nasty about them.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have you seen any of Gentleman Jack this time round?



Yes, been recording it and watching tuesdays

I find it quite enjoyable. Be interesting to know how true to the “real” Anne Lister it is.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Finally got round to watching the final two episodes of the Canoe man, about the guy and his wife who faked his death for insurance money. Astonishing to watch, I was shaking my head in disbelief at times.
> Today we’re popping up the road to Karma, a small Turkish place that has some amazing veggie dishes on its menu.
> I’m also celebrating 73 years on Planet Earth, so there’s cake on the agenda 🎂☕️
> Have a peaceful day folks ☀️👍





Happy Birthday


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2022)

Morning. I have bimbled for just over 24 miles and had a nice bath so breakfast next.

Happy Birthday Kev. Enjoy your day. xx

New Silent Witness tonight. I see Amanda Burton is making an appearance. She was the original head pathologist in it.


----------



## PaulSB (23 May 2022)

Morning. Lovely day. In a rush as I have to ride at 9.00! Take care


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2022)

Glad I went out early as there's a bit of drizzle just started. I'll finish my cuppa then head round to the supermarket as I am nearly out of milk.


----------



## Dave7 (23 May 2022)

Mixed day for me.
MrsD had a fall last night as her legs totally 'went'. She was a dead weight and I couldn't lift her so had to phone our daughter and SiL to come and help.
She seems marginally better now and I managed to get her to the loo and we are now sat in the conservatory.
We never signed up for this getting old sh*te.


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Mixed day for me.
> MrsD had a fall last night as her legs totally 'went'. She was a dead weight and I couldn't lift her so had to phone our daughter and SiL to come and help.
> She seems marginally better now and I managed to get her to the loo and we are now sat in the conservatory.
> We never signed up for this getting old sh*te.



I know how you feel as I had similar problems. It is certainly soul destroying. On a practical note I hope you know how to get somebody up without causing further damage. Better to get someone trained in elderly care to show you the things not to do.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> A mixed bag of weather today.
> Its quite muggy, and some light clouds around, but forecast for rain later on this afternoon.
> MrsP has just gone to her friend in Muswell Hill. Her cat is diabetic, but her friend cannot do the blood tests, which need doing every two hours. So MrsP in her nurse role has stepped in. She may be a while.
> ...


Well, go on then!


----------



## pawl (23 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I enjoyed Grace again. I see there’s been two or three more books in the series since I read them so might have to get them.



The last one I read, he had gone abroad Switzerland I think to find his wife following someone had seen his wife .Last nights episode finished with t,hat information 

Looks as though there may be another follow on series


----------



## pawl (23 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Finally got round to watching the final two episodes of the Canoe man, about the guy and his wife who faked his death for insurance money. Astonishing to watch, I was shaking my head in disbelief at times.
> Today we’re popping up the road to Karma, a small Turkish place that has some amazing veggie dishes on its menu.
> I’m also celebrating 73 years on Planet Earth, so there’s cake on the agenda 🎂☕️
> Have a peaceful day folks ☀️👍



Happ birthday


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Finally got round to watching the final two episodes of the Canoe man, about the guy and his wife who faked his death for insurance money. Astonishing to watch, I was shaking my head in disbelief at times.
> Today we’re popping up the road to Karma, a small Turkish place that has some amazing veggie dishes on its menu.
> *I’m also celebrating 73 years on Planet Earth*, so there’s cake on the agenda 🎂☕️
> Have a peaceful day folks ☀️👍


Which planet were you on before you got here


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Mixed day for me.
> MrsD had a fall last night as her legs totally 'went'. She was a dead weight and I couldn't lift her so had to phone our daughter and SiL to come and help.
> She seems marginally better now and I managed to get her to the loo and we are now sat in the conservatory.
> We never signed up for this getting old sh*te.


Take it easy, the pair of you.

Sorry to read that.


----------



## pawl (23 May 2022)

Just had a letter from a company called Ampifonre hearing health campaign 

Are you experiencing any of these

Others complaining your TV volume is too loud.No since I had my ears syringed
Difficulty following conversations on the telephone.No nobody phones me ?
Struggling to socialise in restaurants,cafés and pubs.l I’m not a nosy sod .Idont listen to other peoples conversations 
Struggling to hear people wearing a face mask Only if they are accosting me at ATM demanding money. With menace’s 
Final answer bog off.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Just had a letter from a company called Ampifonre hearing health campaign
> 
> Are you experiencing any of these
> 
> ...


You got an address for them? 
I can pass it on to those next door to me, they all(kids included) appear to have hearing problems as they shout to/at each other.


----------



## pawl (23 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You got an address for them?
> I can pass it on to those next door to me, they all(kids included) appear to have hearing problems as they shout to/at each other.



Freephone 0800912788 Just noticed I have spelled the name incorrectly Amplifon
Glad to be of service


----------



## dave r (23 May 2022)

Wordle in four this morning, I also managed to get the Dordle despite having never heard of one of the words before.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Just had a letter from a company called Ampifonre hearing health campaign
> 
> Are you experiencing any of these
> 
> ...



Yes, massive margins in hearing aids, you can see how lucrative the market is with Specsavers jumping on the bandwagon. A friend of ours had the Boots " Hearing Specialist " really pushing the most expensive options, I suppose they are expected to meet sales targets / earn commission.
My earpods have an app which includes a hearing test which produces a sonogram, I think I remember reading that the Apple earbuds are particularly accurate.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Freephone 0800912788 Just noticed I have spelled the name incorrectly Amplifon
> Glad to be of service


I'll pass it on, or just send for it under their name. 

Quick check on the name, their site is down.


----------



## Roseland triker (23 May 2022)

Anyone got a boat?


----------



## Roseland triker (23 May 2022)

View: https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/uusma7/doesnt_even_use_his_blinker/


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2022)

Hi0e MRS D is ok Dave.

We have had rain on and off all morning.

Pork with somethng today. Hell if I know what though


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 May 2022)

Morning all . Hope everyone is well or at least on the mend today. I am walking a bit like’ spotty dog’ today , I am not used to sailing Wednesday evening and Sundays , I really must stay doing some proper exercises to help my sailing. On the other hand I have been promising myself I would start doing them for the last 20 years and still never started them . 😂😂

Roseland triker , that looks like a bl@@dy good idea for boat moving much better than a caravan mover which is what some sailors use. Think I need to get one for launching and retrieving my dinghy 😂😀


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2022)

I see we have our first case of monkey pox in Scotland. What next.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see we have our first case of monkey pox in Scotland. What next.





I read somewhere that Monkey Pox is filling the niche left by smallpox once it was eradicated. Nature is a wonderful thing or a shite thing. It always wins. Apparently the monkey pox is just about in every country now. Let's just hope it doesn't mutate into something a lot worse 😢


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I read somewhere that Monkey Pox is filling the niche left by smallpox once it was eradicated. Nature is a wonderful thing or a shite thing. It always wins. Apparently the monkey pox is just about in every country now. Let's just hope it doesn't mutate into something a lot worse 😢



Hope not. I couldn’t cope with more lock downs or vaccinations!


----------



## pawl (23 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see we have our first case of monkey pox in Scotland. What next.



Hidradeniitis Try saying that even if you haven’t imbibed to much of the Scottish nectar


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2022)

pawl said:


> *Hidradeniitis* Try saying that even if you haven’t imbibed to much of the Scottish nectar


Sounds like some sort of plant in the garden.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, the oldies are the best.

A woman awakes during the night to find that her husband is not in bed. She puts on her robe and goes downstairs to look for him. She finds him sitting at the kitchen table with a hot cup of coffee in front of him. He appears to be in deep thought, just staring at the wall. She watches as he wipes a tear from his eye and takes a sip of his coffee. 

'What's the matter, dear' she whispers as she steps into the room, 'Why are you down here at this time of night
The husband looks up from his coffee, 'It's the 20th Anniversary of the day we met'.
She can't believe he has remembered and starts to tear up. 

The husband continues, 'Do you remember 20 years ago when we started dating, I was 18 and you were only 16,' he says solemnly.
Once again, the wife is touched to tears. 'Yes, I do' she replies. 

The husband pauses The words were not coming easily. 'Do you remember when your father caught us in the back seat of my car'
'Yes, I remember' said the wife, lowering herself into the chair beside him. 

The husband continued. 'Do you remember when he shoved the shotgun in my face and said, "Either you marry my daughter or I will send you to prison for 20 years'
'I remember that, too' she replied softly. 

He wiped another tear from his cheek and said "I would have gotten out today."


----------



## Dirk (23 May 2022)

The Eagle has Landed.






Lunch......


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has Landed.
> View attachment 645917
> 
> 
> ...


They've spelt gaol wrong!


----------



## Dirk (23 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> They've spelt gaol wrong!



It's for the export market......


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2022)

Been a funny sort of day, haven't done much except walk to the village for some milk and eggs, I was going to go to Sainsburys but my neck is still bad I even had to take two lots of paracetamol to ease the pain and my knee is not too good either.
My flour came 20Kg, which nearly put my back out when I tried to lift it up …..God I'm getting old. 
Oh and we have  again and tomorrow is going to be the same


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2022)

I have messed around and looked at a couple of videos on YouTube about S spring snap fastners that I want to use. The tinnitus in my ear seemed to be quite noticeable today.


----------



## rustybolts (23 May 2022)

A petrol station owner in Ireland was trying to increase his sales, so he put up a sign that read, 'Free Sex with Fill-Up.'







Paddy pulled in, filled his tank and asked for his free sex.
The owner told him to pick a number from 1 to 10.
If he guessed correctly, he would get his free sex.
Paddy guessed 8, and the proprietor said, 'You were close.
The number was 7. Sorry. No sex this time.'
A week later, Paddy, along with his friend Mick, pulled in for another fill-up. Again he asked for his free sex.
The proprietor again gave him the same story, and asked him to guess the correct number.
Paddy guessed 2. The proprietor said, 'Sorry, it was 3.
You were close, but no free sex this time.'
As they were driving away, Mick said to Paddy,
'I think that game is rigged and he doesn't really
give away free sex at all.'
Paddy replied, 'No it's genuine enough Mick.
My wife won twice last week.'


----------



## rustybolts (23 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see we have our first case of monkey pox in Scotland. What next.


----------



## rustybolts (23 May 2022)

A couple of jokes to cheer up old folks


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2022)

Molly has just caught and eaten a daddy long legs. 😺


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly has just caught and eaten a daddy long legs. 😺




Nothing goes to waste in your house


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2022)

I think I’ll catch up on Gentleman Jack now, then I’ll watch Silent Witness at 9.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I’ll catch up on Gentleman Jack now, then I’ll watch Silent Witness at 9.


If they mention the brothel or casino she owned and ran, let me know.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Been a funny sort of day, haven't done much except walk to the village for some milk and eggs, I was going to go to Sainsburys but my neck is still bad I even had to take two lots of paracetamol to ease the pain and my knee is not too good either.
> *My flour came 20Kg*, which nearly put my back out when I tried to lift it up …..God I'm getting old.
> Oh and we have  again and tomorrow is going to be the same


How big a loaf you planning on making?


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2022)

Question Time
Should you MOT your own car?

You have all the required paperwork, through your job on larger vehicles. 
But do your own car on your drive, in your own time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 May 2022)

Good morning folks,
A splendid mezze yesterday evening with Mrs Tenkaykev, daughter and granddaughter. Got home and had a large slice of ginger cake. It needed something and as Mrs Tenkaykev had scoffed the last of the ice cream, I had a rummage and found a bottle of Amaretto at the back of the cupboard. A good soaking made the world of difference. 
Physio this morning, so a trip to Wimborne. 
Have a peaceful day folks 
☕️☀️👍


----------



## dave r (24 May 2022)

Good morning people


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2022)

Morning all 

Had a bit of rain overnight but woke up to sunshine.
Gorgeous view over Bodmin Moor from our caravan bed.




Off to Boscastle this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2022)

Cooooeeee. We had rain overnight. It's a bit bleh here at the moment. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2022)

Hello. Quiet this morning. We're due for heavy rain at 9.00 though looking out of the window it's hard to imagine.

What news from Lancashire kind sir?

Well none really. Bugger all seems to have occurred. 50 miler yesterday to check out the bike before Ride London. Mrs P is coming down as well and I've booked an extra hotel night. I reacted positively to the suggestion we go to the Chelsea Flower Show. We're talking serious bonus points for that one!!

Small person today so I'd best crack on.


----------



## Paulus (24 May 2022)

Good morning everyone. 
The rain is falling here also, Plus, we are due some thunderstorms this afternoon 🌩🌩


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2022)

I can hear . Oh joy.


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2022)

Big mistake yesterday... I carried 9 concrete paving slabs up a terraced garden. Bloody heavy things! My back and neck feel worse than usual now and I am about to tackle a lumpy metric century round the eastern fringes of Dartmoor! 

The sun is shining but the forecast for all-day sunshine now includes showers. Hopefully, I won't get soaked. 

Oh, and I saw that my front tyre was getter iffy... I put a spare on. New tyres next visit! 







(The parts of the tyre are pulling apart.) 

Must dash. See you later.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeee. We had rain overnight. It's a bit bleh here at the moment.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Dry, with a slight breeze here.


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2022)

Did an Aldi dash at 0800. Just walking has been a struggle for the last few days but carrying 2 shopping bags is 'ard I tells yer, 'ard.
Fortunately only the bins to sort out today


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2022)

Boscastle's looking pretty this morning.


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Boscastle's looking pretty this morning.
> 
> View attachment 646059



Is the museum of witchcraft still there?


----------



## Sterlo (24 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Boscastle's looking pretty this morning.
> 
> View attachment 646059



Boscastle always looks great, one of my favourite places in the country. One I took looking the other way a few years back.


----------



## Sterlo (24 May 2022)

Woohoo, great news, hopefully a better chance of winning.
https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/news/2022/05/ns-i-premium-bond-rate/


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Woohoo, great news, hopefully a better chance of winning.
> https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/news/2022/05/ns-i-premium-bond-rate/





Fingers crossed i will actually win something


----------



## Paulus (24 May 2022)

The thunderstorm has arrived. 
Lightning, rolling thunder, hailstones and heavy rain mixed in.⚡⚡
The cats have just running in not looking very happy.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2022)

We had fish, chips and peas today


----------



## Dave7 (24 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had fish, chips and peas today



I sincerely hope they were mushy peas


----------



## Paulus (24 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I sincerely hope they were mushy peas



 There are not many food stuffs that I don't like, but those slimey dyed things that might of been peas once are one of them


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> There are not many food stuffs that I don't like, but those slimey dyed things that might of been peas once are one of them



You think they were once peas.........


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> You think they were once peas.........


What do you think they once were?


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Is the museum of witchcraft still there?



Yes.


----------



## Paulus (24 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> What do you think they once were?



It's hard to tell.


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Fingers crossed i will actually win something



I've never won anything with the bonds


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2022)

Well........you've got to.....haven't you?


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've never won anything with the bonds


Try PG Tips


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2022)

Been another crap day for me, I woke up at mid-night and did the wordy thing, went back to bed and was still awake at 5am and tossed and turned until I got up and felt like sh1t.
Had a lie down before 12am and woke up for my lunch feeling even more worse....soup does not taste nice just having got up.
Had a shower and washed my hair at 3pm and watched part of a DVD feeling a bit better now.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Yes.


Did you go, and did you learn anything new, spellwise?


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Try PG Tips



I use Tetley may be that's why


----------



## dave r (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Is the museum of witchcraft still there?



I remember visiting the Witchcraft museum on a day trip one holiday and nearly missing the coach home because we spent too much time in there.


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 646079
> 
> 
> Well........you've got to.....haven't you?



Definitely


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you go, and did you learn anything new, spellwise?



He’s busy constructing a ducking stool.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> He’s busy constructing a ducking stool.


Plans are available online.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've never won anything with the bonds





That's because you don't have any


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Plans are available online.



Be interesting to see if Which when it’s constructed do a review Not sure who they will get test it.


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> That's because you don't have any



I do, I was give one in 1956 when they started and someone gave me £10 worth in 1970


----------



## Paulus (24 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I do, I was give one in 1956 when they started and someone gave me £10 worth in 1970



Have you given them your new addresses over the years?
There could be an unexpected fortune waiting for you.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I do, I was give one in 1956 when they started and someone gave me £10 worth in 1970


Ne'er a penny in all that time!!

I'd be asking for the money back, don't know about yourself.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2022)

I had a couple given to me when I was about 10 or so. No idea what happened to them. Back then they were paper bonds.


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Have you given them your new addresses over the years?
> There could be an unexpected fortune waiting for you.



Yes every time I have moved, this year I could not find the tickets so got in touch with them and they found them with all the details.
I think you have to have at least £10,000 + to have a chance of winning, my sister only had a few and never won a thing, but later had a spare £15,000 so spent the lot on bonds they now get a win nearly every month


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I had a couple given to me when I was about 10 or so. No idea what happened to them. Back then they were paper bonds.



I could not find the tickets so got in touch with them and they found them with all the details.
You only need your name and address at the time you had the tickets, that's what I did


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Yes every time I have moved, this year I could not find the tickets so got in touch with them and they found them with all the details.
> I think you have to have at least £10,000 + to have a chance of winning, my sister only had a few and never won a thing, but later had a spare £15,000 so spent the lot on bonds they now get a win nearly every month


Thought they used to say you had as great a chance of winning with £10's worth, as you had with £10,000's worth of them.


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 646079
> 
> 
> Well........you've got to.....haven't you?



Yes, you have to. Definitely. Have one for me as well


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I use Tetley may be that's why


If you want an ooh, you need Typhoo.


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Thought they used to say you had as great a chance of winning with £10's worth, as you had with £10,000's worth of them.



They do and it's true. Each bond has an equal chance of winning but if you've only £10 you only get 10 chances but with £10,000 ........


----------



## PaulSB (24 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Been another crap day for me, I woke up at mid-night and did the wordy thing, went back to bed and was still awake at 5am and tossed and turned until I got up and felt like sh1t.
> Had a lie down before 12am and woke up for my lunch feeling even more worse....soup does not taste nice just having got up.
> Had a shower and washed my hair at 3pm and watched part of a DVD feeling a bit better now.



When I feel shite that's what I do. Nice bath or shower, feel nice and clean, shave if you do etc. Works for me.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2022)

Good morning folks, yoga this morning, and my Good lady wants to go shopping this afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (25 May 2022)

Good day people. Damp and drizzly. It's our club hill climb competition this evening. My buddy organises this with a bit of background help from me. Unfortunately he's had to cry off for very valid reasons meaning I have to takeover. Usually I'm just there hanging around in case of emergencies. Tonight I've got to run the show. First task is to head out at 09.30 to put up the signage - weather forecast is 90% chance of rain at 09.00. 

Have a fun day!


----------



## Paulus (25 May 2022)

Good morning all fellow members. 
A bit grey and cloudy outside at the moment. 
There is a water main burst locally so there is only a dribble coming out of the tap. Got the kettle filled up after a while so I could make some tea.
MrsP wants to go to the pictures this afternoon to see the latest TopGun film. She has waited two years for this as it was postponed because of covid. I enjoyed the original, I fear this might be a film too far.
All the usual things to do in between. 
Our daughter is calling in later, so spaghetti bolognese for tea tonight. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2022)

Morning. A horrivle day here more like a winter's day. Wind and horizontal rain

Stya safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2022)

Morning all 

Off out on the 'hunt the Calor gas bottle' game today.
It's gone a bit wet and windy here today, but forecast to clear this afternoon.
Hopefully some good news for us struggling pensioners - the triple lock looks like being re-instated next year and the SP might go up 10%.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2022)

Yesterday, I did my second metric century ride of this Devon visit. Once I got above Crediton I could see rain in the distance towards Dartmoor. I thought conditions were going to turn miserable but I was very lucky. I felt a few spots but missed the downpours. The roads were damp everywhere I rode for the next 4 hours or so but I just got a mix of clouds and sunshine. The wind was fairly strong though, which made up for the lack of hills on the Exe Valley Trail back into Exeter and lanes towards Crediton. 

I was right about my neck and back - the day before's paving slab moving had done me no favours. I will try to recruit my nephew to shift the last 6. Tricky though - he works long night shifts and tends to sleep all day. 

Forecast to be rainy here this morning but ok this afternoon. We took 9 heavy bags of rubble to the tip on Monday. Another 9 bags to go today. Then take the dog somewhere nice for a walk. Maybe the Dartmoor Trail path that I cycled down into Bovey Tracey yesterday?


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 May 2022)

A belated good morning folks. We've had torrential rain and hail yesterday afternoon, today has started wet and windy. We were heading out on the bikes but have decided to postpone that until the weather improves. I'm also out of Scotch, I was reduced to drinking Rum last night! 🏴‍☠️ ( having said that, my phone ringtone id the theme tune from " Captain Pugwash " and i do live near the sea 🤔
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕


----------



## Mo1959 (25 May 2022)

Just had a guy at the door offering to trim my bush! 

If he topped a small tree plus trimmed three shrubs £270 or £170 just to trim the shrubs. I told him to jog on. Maybe I'm out of touch with costs, but that seemed too dear to me. I'll just try and tidy them myself a bit at a time.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Then take the dog somewhere nice for a walk. Maybe the Dartmoor Trail path that I cycled down into Bovey Tracey yesterday?



Nope... I had forgotten the problem with the dog, a fairly small border terrier. He has been attacked and traumatised by bigger dogs 4 times. The last time was a powerful staffie that got him by the throat! That time he was saved by the staffie's yob owner who kicked his own dog in the nuts... 

Anyway, the problem is now that my sister's dog gets very aggressive towards other dogs that approach him, as dogs tend to do. He has to be walked off the beaten track, where other dogs are scarce. 

It's a pity because he is a lovely dog. He is very friendly to dogs that he recognises, but doesn't trust 'strangers' any more.


----------



## numbnuts (25 May 2022)

Had a nice lunch, home made cottage pie and apple pie and custard for dessert
My new battery charger for the trike came today and that's working right now....so far so good without 🚒
Oh we have light drizzel


----------



## Dirk (25 May 2022)

Just got back from the Rising Sun at Altarnun.
Used to be one of our favourite pubs, but it's recently been sold and it's gone all pretentious. 
The lunch menu was £24 pp with stuff I've never heard of before.
Can't see that lasting long........ 
At least the beer was OK.


----------



## PaulSB (25 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had a guy at the door offering to trim my bush!
> 
> If he topped a small tree plus trimmed three shrubs £270 or £170 just to trim the shrubs. I told him to jog on. Maybe I'm out of touch with costs, but that seemed too dear to me. I'll just try and tidy them myself a bit at a time.



Sounds ridiculously expensive to me......reckon I could catch the train up, trim everything and go home for less.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Sounds ridiculously expensive to me......reckon I could catch the train up, trim everything and go home for less.


Now let's be clear on this, no misunderstandings, you're offering to catch the train up and do the work.

Will you require board and lodgings?


----------



## dave r (26 May 2022)

Good morning all, house work this morning, out to lunch and then down the club this afternoon, my Brother In law is calling the bingo, listen for the cries of fix if one of us wins.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2022)

Cooooooeeeee. Horrible weather here. Cold misty windy and raining. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Now let's be clear on this, no misunderstandings, you're offering to catch the train up and do the work.
> 
> Will you require board and lodgings?


He could change his screen name to Mellors…


----------



## dave r (26 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> He could change his screen name to Mellors…



Thats clever, I like that.


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2022)

Morning all 

Weather's improving and we've decided to stay on this site for another few days. Had initially planned to go home on Friday, but we're now going on Monday.
Off over the moor today sightseeing.


----------



## numbnuts (26 May 2022)

Hi going shopping today.....how exciting


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2022)

Heading back oop North after another nice week in Devon. Must start leaving more clothes, bike spares etc here. Carting too much stuff up and down the country!


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Weather's improving and we've decided to stay on this site for another few days. Had initially planned to go home on Friday, but we're now going on Monday.
> *Off over the moor* today sightseeing.


To Maggie/Maggies place?


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2022)

Looks like a 5-carriage train will be put on today. Let's hope it will be less crowded than the one I caught to get down here!


----------



## Dirk (26 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> To Maggie/Maggies place?



?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2022)

And the rain is back.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2022)

Filled up a bit at Bristol but much better than previous journey! 

I am going to post nice cryptic crossword clues for you from time to time. I will put the answers in spoilers. Here is one I just did... 

_Killer donkeys at home (8)_



Spoiler: Answer 



ASSASSIN


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2022)

One for @classic33
My strange dream last night.......really strange.
I was talking to a guy I have not actually seen in 30 years. He showed me a jar of blackcurrant jam.
The jam was 17 years old. It had been opened and partly used.
Then his daughter was born and he had decided to keep it as a memory/tribute to her.
The jam btw was moldy.
Then the dream ended.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Filled up a bit at Bristol but much better than previous journey!
> 
> I am going to post nice cryptic crossword clues for you from time to time. I will put the answers in spoilers. Here is one I just did...
> 
> ...



Got that one easily enough.


----------



## PaulSB (26 May 2022)

Good morning. Wild and wooly here. I am very busy, back later........

What's this "Mellors" business? 🤔


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> ?



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDTGS_kSMOg


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> One for @classic33
> My strange dream last night.......really strange.
> I was talking to a guy I have not actually seen in 30 years. He showed me a jar of blackcurrant jam.
> The jam was 17 years old. It had been opened and partly used.
> ...


You have unfinished business that you want closure on. however the result may not be to your liking. The half used mouldy jam.
Jam in a dream is usually about love, but love of what?
How old is his daughter now., given the age of the jam.


----------



## Dave7 (26 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You have unfinished business that you want closure on. however the result may not be to your liking. The half used mouldy jam.
> Jam in a dream is usually about love, but love of what?
> How old is his daughter now., given the age of the jam.



In my dream.....she is 17.
I have,in my dream, gone back in time.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2022)

Soon having my lunch break in Birmingham. It is much nicer splitting the journey in two. The only drawback is getting to Leeds in the evening rush hour so the local train home will be crammed.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Soon having my lunch break in Birmingham. It is much nicer splitting the journey in two. The only drawback is getting to Leeds in the evening rush hour so the local train home will be crammed.


If they're not cancelled first.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> In my dream.....she is 17.
> I have,in my dream, gone back in time.


The jam(love) and the daughter were both 17?
Maybe the mouldy jam signifies that a relationship(work?) was turning sour.

Given that you know the daughters age, how does this work out on the timeline.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Wild and wooly here. I am very busy, back later........
> 
> *What's this "Mellors" business*? 🤔



I was 13 at the time, I think you are younger than me, so, you would not have been one of the 3 million 

Edit: link fixed (I hope)


----------



## gavroche (26 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Looks like a 5-carriage train will be put on today. Let's hope it will be less crowded than the one I caught to get down here!



We are going down to Devon, probably Sunday , in Bideford , to see our daughter, for a few days. I will be taking my bike with me. Going by car and the cost of fuel for a return journey will be around 90 pounds.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 May 2022)

gavroche said:


> We are going down to Devon, probably Sunday , in Bideford , to see our daughter, for a few days. I will be taking my bike with me. Going by car and* the cost of fuel for a return journey will be around 90 pounds.*



To fill my Renault Captur (Diesel), from "empty", used to cost about £34, last time I filled up, it was £56.

It is now, not possible to fill my Motorhome tank from "empty" at most self service pumps (which typically have a limit of £99 per transaction), because the cost of filling it is now well over £99!


----------



## rustybolts (26 May 2022)

Pensioner goes to A&E with memory loss after day-time sex with wife​The curious case appears in the latest edition of the Irish Medical Journal.​1 hour ago 22,506 Views  21 Comments
 Share1  Tweet  Email





University Hospital Limerick medics say the case highlights sexual intercourse as a trigger of recurrent Transient Global Amnesia.
Image: PA
A PENSIONER TURNED up at a hospital A&E here with short term memory loss brought about by daytime sex with his wife.
That is according to a new paper by Irish medics which documents how the 66-year-old man suffered from sudden onset amnesia or Transient Global Amnesia (TGA) within 10 minutes of having sex.
It was the second time that the man suffered from sudden onset amnesia within 10 minutes of sexual intercourse.
In the paper in the newly released May edition of the Irish Medical Journal (IMJ), the medics at Dept of Neurology at University Hospital Limerick (UHL) state that the case highlights sexual intercourse as a trigger of recurrent Transient Global Amnesia.
Outlining the details, the medics recount how the man endured one hour of amnesia before presenting himself at the hospital A&E one afternoon.


The medics state that “on the afternoon presentation, he had engaged in sexual intercourse 10 minutes before the onset of memory disturbance”.
They recount “after seeing the date on his phone, he became distressed that he had forgotten his wedding anniversary the day before”.
“He had, in fact, celebrated his wedding anniversary with his wife and family on the previous day. His autobiographical memory remained intact, but he had no memory of that morning or the celebrations the night before”.
The medics state that “the man repetitively questioned his wife and daughter over the events of that morning and the previous day”.
The paper states that “no other neurological symptoms were reported and upon arrival to the emergency department his neurological examination was completely normal”.
The amnesia episode suffered by the man followed a similar hospital presentation event seven years previous by him and according to the medics that amnesia event also came within 10 minutes of sexual intercourse.
The medics describe that the earlier amnesia event came “with an identical postcoital onset”.


----------



## rustybolts (26 May 2022)

This could only happen in Ireland.... the mind boggles


----------



## Sterlo (26 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> In my dream.....she is 17.
> I have,in my dream, gone back in time.



So you're dreaming about 17 year old girls, really shame on you, at your age.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 May 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Pensioner goes to A&E with memory loss after day-time sex with wife​The curious case appears in the latest edition of the Irish Medical Journal.​1 hour ago 22,506 Views  21 Comments
> Share1  Tweet  Email
> View attachment 646324
> 
> ...



Only once a year on his wedding anniversary, and, not even every year! Poor soul.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> If they're not cancelled first.


Good from Birmingham. Filling up at Sheffield now. And raining... 



gavroche said:


> We are going down to Devon, probably Sunday , in Bideford , to see our daughter, for a few days. I will be taking my bike with me. Going by car and the cost of fuel for a return journey will be around 90 pounds.


£97 rail fares for me, and that is with 1/3 off with my railcard. 



BoldonLad said:


> Only once a year on his wedding anniversary, and, not even every year! Poor soul.


For some of us, not even once a decade!


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2022)

rustybolts said:


> This could only happen in Ireland.... the mind boggles


----------



## numbnuts (26 May 2022)

Did me shopping at Sainsburys, a lot of shelves empty, no beef at all even mince and no cheesecake plenty of flour and I found everything else.
The school up the road are doing cycling proficiency test and as I came up the road they all clapped and cheered, I gave them a wave and a toot. 
Seeing there was no cheesecake I made another syrup cake, thank you Mrs WD 😍, but if I put on weight I'll blame you.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I was 13 at the time, I think you are younger than me, so, you would not have been one of the 3 million



For a long time there has been an illustrated copy of that book in my bedside cabinet.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I was 13 at the time, I think you are younger than me, so, you would not have been one of the 3 million



Your link no worky on my tablet.


----------



## numbnuts (26 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Your link no worky on my tablet.



It won't worky on a computer either


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> If they're not cancelled first.



The train before this was one WAS cancelled but I wouldn't have been here in Leeds in time to catch it anyway. Looks like this one is just before the worst of the evening rush, and is also much longer than usual so there are plenty of seats. 

And we're off...!


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The train before this was one WAS cancelled but I wouldn't have been here in Leeds in time to catch it anyway. Looks like this one is just before the worst of the evening rush, and is also much longer than usual so there are plenty of seats.
> 
> And we're off...!


There's two main finishing times in Leeds, for office staff, 4pm & 6pm. You're travelling before the second of those times, and too early for shop staff finishing at 5pm.

First stop, New Pudsey?


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Did me shopping at Sainsburys, a lot of shelves empty, no beef at all even mince and no cheesecake plenty of flour and I found everything else.
> The school up the road are doing cycling proficiency test and as I came up the road they all clapped and cheered, I gave them a wave and a toot.
> *Seeing there was no cheesecake I made another syrup cake, thank you Mrs WD 😍, but if I put on weight I'll blame you.*.


No-one said you had to eat it.


----------



## numbnuts (26 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> No-one said you had to eat it.




The proof of the pudding or cake is in the eating


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's two main finishing times in Leeds, for office staff, 4pm & 6pm. You're travelling before the second of those times, and too early for shop staff finishing at 5pm.
> 
> First stop, New Pudsey?



Leaving Halifax now... IN SUNSHINE!

I will soon be home, after a quick shop at Aldi in Todmorden. I have 2 days of the Giro to catch up with this evening.

I watched The Lincoln Lawyer on Netflix in Devon. Enjoyed it.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Leaving Halifax now... IN SUNSHINE!
> 
> I will soon be home, after a quick shop at Aldi in Todmorden. I have 2 days of the Giro to catch up with this evening.
> 
> I watched The Lincoln Lawyer on Netflix in Devon. Enjoyed it.


Rain forecast in 10 minutes time, on the hour.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2022)

We had an excellent and profitable afternoon down the club, but it started badly, we had the frame on my Good Ladies wheelchair fail when we were leaving the house and we had to swap her to our spare chair out on the pavement outside the house. Dispite that we had a good lunch in Tina's cafe not far from the club and a good afternoon having a gossip with friends and family and as a bonus me and my Sister In Law won on the bingo. When we got home we found we'd both won a tenner on the Post Code Lottery.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Rain forecast in 10 minutes time, on the hour.


Nope - sun still shining. I bumped into a pal in Aldi. He wanted to borrow some tools so he came back for them, a chat, and a mug of tea. 

I am going to slobber about this evening watching lots of TV, and planning a 100 km ride to keep my momentum building after too long spent doing only short rides.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Your link no worky on my tablet.



Oops! Nor on mine


----------



## BoldonLad (26 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Your link no worky on my tablet.





numbnuts said:


> It won't worky on a computer either



Fixed now, I hope....


----------



## dave r (27 May 2022)

good morning people, its bright and sunny, I found the receipt for the broken wheelchair and will be taking it with me when I go shopping later, its only seven months old, I'll nip in the shop and have a word.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 May 2022)

Good morning folks,
It’s a lovely sunny morning, Mrs Tenkaykev is at the gym this morning. We’ve both got physio appointments this afternoon which will coincide with a post treatment trip to the brewery tap room 🍺
Have a peaceful day folks 😎☀️☕️


----------



## Paulus (27 May 2022)

Good morning peeps.
It's a bit grey outside, but is forecast to improve later on.
Wordle in 5, wordhurdle in 4
All the usual stuff to do, and our son is popping in on in way to work at lunchtime. He is in the process of selling his place and is trying to find some paperwork from when he bought it 6 years back.
I should be able to get out on the bike later for a few hours.
My day in a nutshell. 
Of course this may all change.


----------



## numbnuts (27 May 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2022)

Coooooeeeee.a brighter start for us today. Looks promising, well far more promising than yesterday that's for sure

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (27 May 2022)

Morning. Just back from a 6 mile hilly wander. Enjoyable apart from this bloody strong wind back again today. Certainly won't be cycling, not that I have much enthusiasm anyway.


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2022)

Morning all 

Yay...it's Fish Friday! 
Looks like it's going to be a nice sunny day.
Off to Bodmin this morning for some shopping, then dropping in to the Old Inn at St Breward for lunch.
Tentatively looking at property whilst we are down this way.


----------



## dave r (27 May 2022)

I've had a delivery from Wiggle this morning, Ron Hill Tracksters, complete with a pack of Haribo


----------



## pawl (27 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I've had a delivery from Wiggle this morning, Ron Hill Tracksters, complete with a pack of Haribo



Haven’t seen those for a while must have a look,


----------



## numbnuts (27 May 2022)

Done walking, fish pie and spinach later


----------



## numbnuts (27 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I've had a delivery from Wiggle this morning, Ron Hill Tracksters, complete with a pack of Haribo



I like Ron Hill tracksters I have four pairs two black and two blue


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I like Ron Hill tracksters I have four pairs two black and two blue


I have worn out my 2 old pairs. They are still okay for cycling in because I wear shorts under them. Semi-transparent with holes is not a good look for walking around in. I bought a new pair a few weeks ago.

I have been quietly busy so far today. I walked to the shops and...

Bought chillies and pitta breads from the local Asian 'corner' shop. (They moved from their old corner location, and are now a couple of shops from a corner!)
Bought a USB C-C lead from a stall at Tod market. The one I use for charging my tablet (and sometimes my phone) is unreliable - it looks like it has been trodden on.
Picked up my warfarin prescription from Boots. That reminded me that I hadn't received a letter for my next appointment.
Got a Metro from the station.
Did a shop at Aldi, including...
Dry weather bike lube for £3.99 and...
A pasta donation to the community food collection.
Gave my 50p change to a busker outside who was playing a mandolin.
Phoned the anticoagulation clinic to request an appointment letter. (They made an appointment over the phone but I need the letter to avoid having to give a venous blood sample next time. The finger-prick blood sample testing machine has to scan a barcode on the letter - no letter = needle stabbed in vein!)
Rang the dental practice to make an appointment. I haven't been since Covid broke out and a back tooth at the top feels like it will be needing a filling soon, maybe even VERY soon - it was aching on the 100 km ride I did in Devon on Tuesday.
Rang my pal in Hebden Bridge. She is coming for a tea-'n-TV night here.
Requested a refund for non-delivery of brake pads that I had ordered before going away.
Now I will do the Metro crosswords and try to guess what new excuses Boris has thought up for drunken overnight brawls at Downing Street during lockdown!


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2022)

Well......for the first time ever I've been beaten by a 'child's portion' fish and chips!





Had to leave some of the chips and peas. I was stuffed!
Jeez they must have some big kids round here!
Was in the Old Inn at St Breward and the lady sitting opposite us, on the right, was full of mischief.




Hillary is 101.


----------



## dave r (27 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Haven’t seen those for a while must have a look,



They haven't changed much, the large is still a little too long in the leg for me, the medium is a little too tight, the same as my original pair, I should carry off the Nora Batty look nicely,  but an improvement on holy Altura summer cruisers.


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 May 2022)

Afternoon all . Am spending a little time with my daughter today as she’s got a day off before starting her new job working in our local hospital. She has even bought me lunch and a coffee, so who am I to say no . 😀 Just enjoying my second coffee which might be a little dangerous for a man of my age 😂.
Still no return of my love of cycling , it’s the end of may and I still haven’t ridden any of my bikes this year 😕. On the plus side I am sailing more , Wednesdays and Sundays so it’s not all bad on the exercise front . Will be down the club all weekend , on duty of Saturday and sailing on Sunday so life is not all bad 😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Well......for the first time ever I've been beaten by a 'child's portion' fish and chips!
> View attachment 646454
> 
> Had to leave some of the chips and peas. I was stuffed!
> ...



Is she looking for a toy boy ? There could be a few takers on this thread .😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay...it's Fish Friday!
> Looks like it's going to be a nice sunny day.
> ...


Not just any Fish Friday, it's National Fish and Chip Friday!


----------



## Paulus (27 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Well......for the first time ever I've been beaten by a 'child's portion' fish and chips!
> View attachment 646454
> 
> Had to leave some of the chips and peas. I was stuffed!
> ...



Is that a really big portion for a child , or a very small plate.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2022)

We had Harry Ramsdens fish cake, potatoe grattin and peas.


----------



## Dirk (27 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> Is that a really big portion for a child , or a very small plate.



Big portion on a small-ish plate.


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2022)

Yikes!

We decided to treat ourselves to a 12" vegetarian pizza to have with this evening's salad. When I moved here 7 years ago they used to cost £5. Then the price gradually went up to £5.50, £6.00, and eventually to £6.50 a year or so back. They have suddenly gone up to £8.00! 

I looked through the price leaflet. Most prices have gone up by around 20% in one hit. I can really see inflation kicking in there...


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had Harry Ramsdens fish cake, potatoe grattin and peas.


Try Larry Ramsden's in North Wales. 
Harry Ramsden's is only a trading name* now, and has been for a few years.

*No longer a Yorkshire company either.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Try Larry Ramsden's in North Wales.
> Harry Ramsden's is only a trading name* now, and has been for a few years.
> 
> *No longer a Yorkshire company either.





I know. This was frozen stuff from Iceland ( the shop) not the country


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I know. This was frozen stuff from Iceland ( the shop) not the country


Once you've eaten the genuine Harry Ramsden's, nowt with the name on it bought elsewhere compares.

Larry comes a close second though.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2022)

Good morning people, its bright breeze and cool, carer here at quarter past six.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes!
> 
> We decided to treat ourselves to a 12" vegetarian pizza to have with this evening's salad. When I moved here 7 years ago they used to cost £5. Then the price gradually went up to £5.50, £6.00, and eventually to £6.50 a year or so back. They have suddenly gone up to £8.00!
> 
> I looked through the price leaflet. Most prices have gone up by around 20% in one hit. I can really see inflation kicking in there...



We regularly get a Domino's leaflet shoved through the letter box. I sometimes read it before binning it. I can't understand people paying those prices**
**having said that, my son and partner own a pub/restaurant yet will sometimes send out for a pizza


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes!
> 
> We decided to treat ourselves to a 12" vegetarian pizza to have with this evening's salad. When I moved here 7 years ago they used to cost £5. Then the price gradually went up to £5.50, £6.00, and eventually to £6.50 a year or so back. They have suddenly gone up to £8.00!
> 
> I looked through the price leaflet. Most prices have gone up by around 20% in one hit. I can really see inflation kicking in there...



Aldi do great pizza for £3.50/4.00


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2022)

Good morning Dave and others.
Bright and sunny here.
Not sure about today. Feeling "under the weather".......will see what happens.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Aldi do great pizza for £3.50/4.00



I know. That is where I buy ours.


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2022)

Good morning everyone from that, there London. We are down in the smoke for the weekend. Drove down yesterday mainly on smart motorways which worked very well. Speed controlled at 50/60 and not once did the traffic bunch or slow.

Today we will visit the British Museum and particularly want to see the Sutton Hoo collection. Meeting my cousin for an afternoon drink then it's carb loading time with fellow club mates and an early night.

Ride London tomorrow and my start time is 06.25 which means getting up at 5.00am. 

Mrs P is still sleeping. I want coffee. If I boil the kettle or rattle a spoon I'm a dead man!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2022)

Coooooeee. Much brighter here today. Allegedly will be 17 deg so lovely.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2022)

Morning. Lovely, peaceful 8 mile walk done. Up to the top of the town then along a lovely trail that cuts through the golf course and continues to the next village then home via a lovely quiet country road. 

Porridge time now.


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2022)

Morning all 

Another sunny day.
We are no longer alone on the site. A motorhome rocked up last night and parked at the far end of the field. Only here for 2 nights apparently.
Off out and about in an hours time.


----------



## numbnuts (28 May 2022)




----------



## dave r (28 May 2022)

I've been for an early bimble, out the house at half seven, my first bimble for a fortnight, my Good lady has improved enough that I can leave her alone long enough to get a short ride in, for the first fortnight after she came out of hospital I couldn't leave her alone for long, I've done my Meriden loop and ridden 25 miles, it was a bit cool for the time of year and a bit breezy, but I did most of the ride in bright sunshine. I'd forgotten how slow that ride is, its a touch lumpy in places and includes the long drag up Harvest Hill Lane. After the last couple of weeks it was lovely to get out and ride my bike in the countryside and fresh air, thats good for body and spirit, I've enjoyed the outing, the first for my new Ron Hill Tracksters, they're as comfortable now as I remember them from years ago and the first pair I had.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been for an early bimble, out the house at half seven, my first bimble for a fortnight, my Good lady has improved enough that I can leave her alone long enough to get a short ride in, for the first fortnight after she came out of hospital I couldn't leave her alone for long, I've done my Meriden loop and ridden 25 miles, it was a bit cool for the time of year and a bit breezy, but I did most of the ride in bright sunshine. I'd forgotten how slow that ride is, its a touch lumpy in places and includes the long drag up Harvest Hill Lane. After the last couple of weeks it was lovely to get out and ride my bike in the countryside and fresh air, thats good for body and spirit, I've enjoyed the outing, the first for my new Ron Hill Tracksters, they're as comfortable now as I remember them from years ago and the first pair I had.



Glad you got a spin in. It's important to keep yourself fit and healthy and get at least a short time for yourself too.

@Chief Broom Everything OK? You haven't posted anything for a while.


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We regularly get a Domino's leaflet shoved through the letter box. I sometimes read it before binning it. I can't understand people paying those prices**
> **having said that, my son and partner own a pub/restaurant yet will sometimes send out for a pizza





PaulSB said:


> Aldi do great pizza for £3.50/4.00


This was a spontaneous one-off treat. We were expecting to pay £6.50, which we were already hesitant to pay. At £8.00+ we probably won't do it more than once or twice a year. Or will go the Aldi route! 

I was more concerned about the price increases of the curries. I have had a closer look at the new prices. Nearly everything has gone up by 20+%, many items by 25-35%, and some by 50%. This was not gradually - it was overnight.

Still, it won't affect me much. I used to allow myself 1 takeaway a week. Recently it has been more like 1 per 8-10 weeks.

I am off to the Ribble Valley on my bike today. I won't be doing the big climbs so...

[Distracted by strange taste to tea... I use an insulated mug and made some green tea with added mint in it last night. I obviously didn't clean it well enough last night because my Yorkshire tea has a hint of mint in it!]

... I had been toying with using my 2-speed bike but I would either have to do too many 'stop and shift' gear changes or walk some ramps. I will bring my best bike (← 20 year old Cannondale CAAD 5) out of hibernation instead.


----------



## numbnuts (28 May 2022)

I've done the ironing and the machine has made a loaf, not too sure what the rest of the day will hold as it's not very warm here only 16c


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've done the ironing and the machine has made a loaf, not too sure what the rest of the day will hold as it's not very warm here only 16c


There's always the chance of getting a cucumber, pushing it partway through next doors letter box, then shouting "the Martians have landed".


----------



## dave r (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's always the chance of getting a cucumber, pushing it partway through next doors letter box, then shouting "the Martians have landed".



Pinched from Ken Dodd.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2022)

Thats an interesting contrast, its cool today, I've been out on my bike needing longs and a long sleeved top, it came up on my Facebook memories from 10 years ago, 2012, I did a 74 mile ride stopping at the Waseley Hills Country Park and started early, 8am, to avoid riding during the hottest part of the day, so it must have been a lot warmer compared to today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats an interesting contrast, its cool today, I've been out on my bike needing longs and a long sleeved top, it came up on my Facebook memories from 10 years ago, 2012, I did a 74 mile ride stopping at the Waseley Hills Country Park and started early, 8am, to avoid riding during the hottest part of the day, so it must have been a lot warmer compared to today.



Somewhat similar, next week it will be ten years to the day that I did my last long run. Up at 3:30 in the morning as the run started at 05:30. Pietermaritzburg to Durban, a tad hilly and a bit warm once the sun got up ☀️☀️


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2022)

In the Crows Nest, at Crows Nest for a light lunch of crab & scallop bites.


----------



## Chief Broom (28 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> .
> 
> @Chief Broom Everything OK? You haven't posted anything for a while.


Hi Mo thanks for asking  im ok though the news lately has been getting to me,,,,should imagine its been getting to everyone  
Gardens coming along , ive lots of plants in the cold frame ready to plant out just waiting for some summer sun and the cold winds to drop. 
Heres a question...would sea gulls eat grapes?  i was thinking of planting a hardy vine on a south wall and really wouldnt mind if blackbirds, thrushes and the like ate them but wouldnt want a load of noisy, dumping gulls having a go. Anyone know?


----------



## 12boy (28 May 2022)

In the last few weeks Mrs 12's health has declined greatlyas she stopped chemo. The last round was simply too brutal on her GI tract and last Thursday I made her go to the ER whereupon she was hospitalized until Thursday. My sons came up late Thursday afternoon at which time she transferred to Hospice at her request. We spent some good time with her and I learned at 5:40 yesterday morning she had just passed away in her sleep. She fought hard for about 5 1/2 years without complaining oor losing her sweet nature, and when she was ready, left us. As with most of us, she wanted to die quietly in her sleep and that is what happened. Although I obviously will have to learn to live without her, it is very comforting that she is no longer suffering. We would have been married 44 years in July.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

12boy said:


> In the last few weeks Mrs 12's health has declined greatlyas she stopped chemo. The last round was simply too brutal on her GI tract and last Thursday I made her go to the ER whereupon she was hospitalized until Thursday. My sons came up late Thursday afternoon at which time she transferred to Hospice at her request. We spent some good time with her and I learned at 5:40 yesterday morning she had just passed away in her sleep. She fought hard for about 5 1/2 years without complaining oor losing her sweet nature, and when she was ready, left us. As with most of us, she wanted to die quietly in her sleep and that is what happened. Although I obviously will have to learn to live without her, it is very comforting that she is no longer suffering. We would have been married 44 years in July.


Sorry to read that, and hope that you carry on remembering the good times you had together.


----------



## Dave7 (28 May 2022)

12boy said:


> In the last few weeks Mrs 12's health has declined greatlyas she stopped chemo. The last round was simply too brutal on her GI tract and last Thursday I made her go to the ER whereupon she was hospitalized until Thursday. My sons came up late Thursday afternoon at which time she transferred to Hospice at her request. We spent some good time with her and I learned at 5:40 yesterday morning she had just passed away in her sleep. She fought hard for about 5 1/2 years without complaining oor losing her sweet nature, and when she was ready, left us. As with most of us, she wanted to die quietly in her sleep and that is what happened. Although I obviously will have to learn to live without her, it is very comforting that she is no longer suffering. We would have been married 44 years in July.



Can't say too much as that has really upset me.
My thoughts and best wishes are with you my friend.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2022)

12boy said:


> In the last few weeks Mrs 12's health has declined greatlyas she stopped chemo. The last round was simply too brutal on her GI tract and last Thursday I made her go to the ER whereupon she was hospitalized until Thursday. My sons came up late Thursday afternoon at which time she transferred to Hospice at her request. We spent some good time with her and I learned at 5:40 yesterday morning she had just passed away in her sleep. She fought hard for about 5 1/2 years without complaining oor losing her sweet nature, and when she was ready, left us. As with most of us, she wanted to die quietly in her sleep and that is what happened. Although I obviously will have to learn to live without her, it is very comforting that she is no longer suffering. We would have been married 44 years in July.





I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 May 2022)

12boy said:


> In the last few weeks Mrs 12's health has declined greatlyas she stopped chemo. The last round was simply too brutal on her GI tract and last Thursday I made her go to the ER whereupon she was hospitalized until Thursday. My sons came up late Thursday afternoon at which time she transferred to Hospice at her request. We spent some good time with her and I learned at 5:40 yesterday morning she had just passed away in her sleep. She fought hard for about 5 1/2 years without complaining oor losing her sweet nature, and when she was ready, left us. As with most of us, she wanted to die quietly in her sleep and that is what happened. Although I obviously will have to learn to live without her, it is very comforting that she is no longer suffering. We would have been married 44 years in July.



Deepest sympathy for your loss. At least she got the exit she wanted.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2022)

12boy said:


> In the last few weeks Mrs 12's health has declined greatlyas she stopped chemo. The last round was simply too brutal on her GI tract and last Thursday I made her go to the ER whereupon she was hospitalized until Thursday. My sons came up late Thursday afternoon at which time she transferred to Hospice at her request. We spent some good time with her and I learned at 5:40 yesterday morning she had just passed away in her sleep. She fought hard for about 5 1/2 years without complaining oor losing her sweet nature, and when she was ready, left us. As with most of us, she wanted to die quietly in her sleep and that is what happened. Although I obviously will have to learn to live without her, it is very comforting that she is no longer suffering. We would have been married 44 years in July.



I'm sorry to hear of your loss, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## numbnuts (28 May 2022)

My condolences too, take care...


----------



## postman (28 May 2022)

So sorry like Numbnuts said take care.


----------



## avsd (28 May 2022)

What sad news. May she rest in peace. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2022)

@12boy So sorry to read of your sad loss. Deepest condolences to you and your family. xxx


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2022)

@12boy so sorry to hear of your loss. Have a hug from me and MrsD


----------



## pawl (28 May 2022)

12boy said:


> In the last few weeks Mrs 12's health has declined greatlyas she stopped chemo. The last round was simply too brutal on her GI tract and last Thursday I made her go to the ER whereupon she was hospitalized until Thursday. My sons came up late Thursday afternoon at which time she transferred to Hospice at her request. We spent some good time with her and I learned at 5:40 yesterday morning she had just passed away in her sleep. She fought hard for about 5 1/2 years without complaining oor losing her sweet nature, and when she was ready, left us. As with most of us, she wanted to die quietly in her sleep and that is what happened. Although I obviously will have to learn to live without her, it is very comforting that she is no longer suffering. We would have been married 44 years in July.



So sorry to here of your loss


----------



## Sterlo (28 May 2022)

12boy said:


> In the last few weeks Mrs 12's health has declined greatlyas she stopped chemo. The last round was simply too brutal on her GI tract and last Thursday I made her go to the ER whereupon she was hospitalized until Thursday. My sons came up late Thursday afternoon at which time she transferred to Hospice at her request. We spent some good time with her and I learned at 5:40 yesterday morning she had just passed away in her sleep. She fought hard for about 5 1/2 years without complaining oor losing her sweet nature, and when she was ready, left us. As with most of us, she wanted to die quietly in her sleep and that is what happened. Although I obviously will have to learn to live without her, it is very comforting that she is no longer suffering. We would have been married 44 years in July.



Sending our thoughts on your sad loss


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 May 2022)

There’s nothing to add that hasn’t already been said, so sorry to hear the news, hang in there mate, treasure the memories.


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2022)

12boy said:


> In the last few weeks Mrs 12's health has declined greatlyas she stopped chemo. The last round was simply too brutal on her GI tract and last Thursday I made her go to the ER whereupon she was hospitalized until Thursday. My sons came up late Thursday afternoon at which time she transferred to Hospice at her request. We spent some good time with her and I learned at 5:40 yesterday morning she had just passed away in her sleep. She fought hard for about 5 1/2 years without complaining oor losing her sweet nature, and when she was ready, left us. As with most of us, she wanted to die quietly in her sleep and that is what happened. Although I obviously will have to learn to live without her, it is very comforting that she is no longer suffering. We would have been married 44 years in July.


Oh, that _is _sad news...



BoldonLad said:


> Deepest sympathy for your loss. At least she got the exit she wanted.


And from me too. 

Yes, it was nice that she could just drift off in her sleep like that. 

I wouldn't have the strength and courage to fight an illness for that long. She must have been a very brave woman.


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2022)

On a more cheerful note...

Some of you may remember me complaining about how bad the camera was in my old phone? Here is a photo that I took on a sunny day like today. My bike is almost lost in the gloom that the camera artificially created, and the skies look all washed out.







Here is a picture taken with my new phone today...






(It looks quite a long way off because I was experimenting with the wide angle lens.)

This shot shows how photo of a hedge _SHOULD_ look on a sunny day...






And here are some cows and hills!






I didn't have my glasses on so I didn't bother changing any settings on the camera, or even choose where to focus. It could have produced better results, but I think that even these pictures are vastly better than the ride pics I used to end up with!

Early in the ride I was going down a cycle path through some trees to get onto the Padiham Greenway (a fine shared use path on the route of a closed freight rail line). I heard a strange sound coming towards me - it sounded like a couple of giant angry metal bees having a fight! I soon found out what the noise was when two young men on unregulated electric mountain bikes came flying uphill round the bend in front of me - doing ~35 kmph (20+ mph) wheelies! 

Fun/skill rating 8/10.
Legality/common sense/safety rating 0/10!!!


----------



## 12boy (28 May 2022)

I would like to say that I really apppreciate your kind words. Haven't posted much because I was so involved in the situation with Mrs 12. I was expecting sadness due to the illness in the first place and because I will miss my lover, friend and a partner who always carried her own weight. I expected relief cause her suffering is now over. I did not expect the huge wave of gratitude I felt....gratitude for my sons, her companionship and love and the happy life she gave me. That really helps with the sadness. Thanks again for your support.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

12boy said:


> I would like to say that I really apppreciate your kind words. Haven't posted much because I was so involved in the situation with Mrs 12. I was expecting sadness due to the illness in the first place and because I will miss my lover, friend and a partner who always carried her own weight. I expected relief cause her suffering is now over. I did not expect the huge wave of gratitude I felt....gratitude for my sons, her companionship and love and the happy life she gave me. That really helps with the sadness. Thanks again for your support.


Treasure the good times the pair of you had, don't let them slip away.

Take care of yourself in the coming days and weeks.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2022)

Morning. Nice enough here but my intention of an early spin hasn’t happened. Just can’t be bothered with it much these days so off for a walk instead.


----------



## dave r (29 May 2022)

Good morning folks, carer here early again, we'll be back to a more normal time tomorrow, its a bit chilly and grey today.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2022)

Cooooeeeee. Bright and sunny here. 8 deg and only supposed to reach 12 deg today. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 May 2022)

Good morning folks,
The alarm on my watch woke me this morning, I’m usually up and about before it goes off. Nothing planned for today, bike or walk to be decided after coffee ☕️ 

Have a peaceful day folks 😎☀️👍


----------



## Paulus (29 May 2022)

Good morning all. 
It's nice and sunny here
The forecast is good but a little cooler than yesterday. Which was spent at the Hertfordshire county show. It's always a good day out. I came back with lots of food from local producers which is now in the fridge and freezer. 
A nice long dog walk soon, followed by gardening, plenty to do on days like these.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## numbnuts (29 May 2022)

Morning I'm up too, I don't know what I'm going to do today, but being out of bed is a start


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2022)

Morning all.
Was getting warm an hour ago but sun has disappeared, cloud has taken over and its now quite cool.


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2022)

If its of interest RideLondon is on BBC2 at 1530..
Our @PaulSB is in it.
He will be the one in the lead and with a big battery strapped to his frame


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2022)

Morning all 

Looking quite nice out there today although rain showers are forecast later.
Off to the Elliot Arms for Sunday lunch at 1.30.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2022)

Morning again. Not long back an 8.2 mile brisk walk. It's bright but cool and breezy here so perfect walking weather.

Porridge just finished so time for a mug of Barleycup and pop all my vitamins, etc that don't actually seem to do much. Fish oil, turmeric, co q10, vitamin d, iron, garlic. Sure there's more.


----------



## pawl (29 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again. Not long back an 8.2 mile brisk walk. It's bright but cool and breezy here so perfect walking weather.
> 
> Porridge just finished so time for a mug of Barleycup and pop all my vitamins, etc that don't actually seem to do much. Fish oil, turmeric, co q10, vitamin d, iron, garlic. Sure there's more.



Reading your posts Mo make me think that lot 
must be doing you some good 👍 Just don’t go go down the Lance Armstrong rout

Just jealous really sitting here getting my arse in gear


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again. Not long back an 8.2 mile brisk walk. It's bright but cool and breezy here so perfect walking weather.
> 
> Porridge just finished so time for a mug of Barleycup and pop all my vitamins, etc that don't actually seem to do much. Fish oil, turmeric, co q10, vitamin d, iron, garlic. Sure there's more.



As @pawl says, the supplements might well be doing some good. You certainly do more than most people! 

My dad was crippled by arthritis in his hips when he was in his 50s. I started to develop discomfort in mine 30 years ago so I thought I would see if supplements helped. The degeneration stopped! It could be a placebo effect or they could be doing something... Whatever is going on, I am happy about it, so I will keep taking the tablets and cod liver oil capsules! 

I was actually tired yesterday evening after getting up at 08:00 and eventually doing my 100 km bike ride. I was starting to doze during the Giro highlights show, so I watched just 1 episode of Yukon Gold after that and then went to bed. Solving a few crossword clues was all that I had the energy for so it was lights out at 01:00 - very early for me! 

It looks like my main sleep problem is that I just haven't been doing enough to get tired! 

Anyway, I got a good 7.5 hours sleep in. I woke up hours before my alarm (it went off seconds ago) and will be getting up in a minute to go and do some shopping. I will not be doing anything else physical because I am tired, stiff, and sore from yesterday's ride. Maybe a few stretches, but otherwise it will be brain exercise today! 

I am planning another 100 km ride. It will be the middle of the week, if the weather is good for it.


----------



## numbnuts (29 May 2022)

There's a woody woodpecker attacking the fat balls


----------



## southcoast (29 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> There's a woody woodpecker attacking the fat balls


That’s what happens when you don’t wear any clothes? Lol


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2022)

Heard my first Cuckoo of the year yesterday up at Minions.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2022)

Dirk said:


> Heard my first Cuckoo of the year yesterday up at Minions.





We heard a cuckoo a couple of weeks ago here in deepest darkest Wales.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We heard a cuckoo a couple of weeks ago here in deepest darkest Wales.



Heard one on my walk this morning. We seem to get a few around here.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Heard one on my walk this morning. We seem to get a few around here.





We don't get many round here that's why it was so nice to hear one.


----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> If its of interest RideLondon is on BBC2 at 1530..
> Our @PaulSB is in it.
> He will be the one in the lead and with a big battery strapped to his frame



Cheeky bugger. Good ride. Saw several bad crashes and we were stopped while the air ambulance came in for someone.

102 miles. 19.8avg 5:09 minutes.


----------



## Paulus (29 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We heard a cuckoo a couple of weeks ago here in deepest darkest Wales.



We used to get cuckoos around here, but not heard one for several years. 😥


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Cheeky bugger. Good ride. Saw several bad crashes and we were stopped while the air ambulance came in for someone.
> 
> 102 miles. 19.8avg 5:09 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 646751



Excellent.....well done.


----------



## pawl (29 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We don't get many round here that's why it was so nice to hear one.


 

Haven’t the call of the the Cuckoo for several years Used to be quite common a few years back


----------



## numbnuts (29 May 2022)

There's a woman up the road who is cuckoo.........


----------



## Dave7 (29 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Haven’t the call of the the Cuckoo for several years Used to be quite common a few years back



We used to hear one, maybe 20 years ago but the new housing estates killed that off.


----------



## numbnuts (29 May 2022)

The came out.....7 hours too late


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2022)

Almost June, only 16C in here, and falling... I think I will have to switch my convector heater on later this evening! 

(And before anyone suggests it - I _already _have my thermals on!)


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Almost June, only 16C in here, and falling... I think I will have to switch my convector heater on later this evening!
> 
> (And before anyone suggests it - I _already _have my thermals on!)


Howabout yer coite?


----------



## Paulus (29 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Howabout yer coite?



What's that?


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> What's that?


Something that'll keep you warm. Normally worn outside.


----------



## postman (29 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> What's that?


Translated from early Yorkshire,how about your coat.


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2022)

I had a t-shirt on under a jacket. I now have a long-sleeved base layer under a t-shirt under a jacket, plus a buff on my head (bald spot feels the cold!).

I gave way and put the heater on low. It is now a comfy 19.5 C in here. If it gets any warmer I will turn the thermostat down a bit.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> There's a woman up the road who is cuckoo.........


Only the one?


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 May 2022)

Good Morning folks,
A bit grey here, lots of birds in the garden, I've been digging out chafer bug larvae and putting them next to the bird bath which they seen to appreciate. Nothing planned for today, must get more active! Coffee is percolating and I can hear Mrs Tenkaykev stirring.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## dave r (30 May 2022)

Good morning people, housework, shopping, the trip postponed from last week due to the weather, and then down the club tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2022)

Cooooeeeee. It's cold. Only about 7 deg at the moment with a high of 13 deg expected. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2022)

Good morning all.
Been up since 0530. I do hate the way my brain clock is working recently
Grey, cloudy and raining here......in for the day.
I recorded a 90 minute prog on the queen, for MrsD to watch this morning. I am not anti-royal, just not interested. I will stay in the conservatory and read a book.


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2022)

Morning all 

Hitching up in a couple of hours time and towing back home up the Atlantic Highway.
We've had a good chill out week here on Bodmin Moor.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2022)

And we have


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And we have



It's forecast here soon too. It's been a pretty cold and dismal May.


----------



## pawl (30 May 2022)

Where is everyone this morning?
Drago has been absent for some time.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Where is everyone this morning?
> Drago has been absent for some time.



Think he's gone for good this time......unless he's lurking as a guest.


----------



## numbnuts (30 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Think he's gone for good this time......unless he's lurking as a guest.



Yes gone for good, I sent him a message on facebook .....no reply and yes he is still alive as there were photos of his last gig


----------



## numbnuts (30 May 2022)

Morning all 14c and it looks like


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It's forecast here soon too. It's been a pretty cold and dismal May.





It has. Not a very nice summer so far that's for sure


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2022)

Still lousy weather, constant rain.
Even so the gardeners have been and everything looks good.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good Morning folks,
> A bit grey here, lots of birds in the garden, I've been digging out chafer bug larvae and putting them next to the bird bath which they seen to appreciate. Nothing planned for today, must get more active! *Coffee is percolating and I can hear Mrs Tenkaykev stirring.*
> Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


Tell/ask her to stop hitting the side of the cup so hard.


----------



## gavroche (30 May 2022)

Salut tout le monde.
We are in Bideford now and looking forward to riding the Tarka trail . Off to Barstaple shortly to buy a bike roof mount to put on my car as having the bike inside the car is not really practical when Molly is with us. It will a lot easier on the way back to Wales next weekend. 
Rain this morning but should be dry for the rest of the week.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2022)

gavroche said:


> Salut tout le monde.
> We are in Bideford now and looking forward to riding the Tarka trail . Off to Barstaple shortly to buy a bike roof mount to put on my car as having the bike inside the car is not really practical when Molly is with us. It will a lot easier on the way back to Wales next weekend.
> Rain this morning but should be dry for the rest of the week.


Nip round to Dirks and cut his lawn for when he gets home. Since you're in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2022)

Got myself out for a 23 mile bimble. The rain held off apart from a few little spits and spots. Another day when I met someone that seemed to be doing a loop in the opposite direction to me as I met her twice. I really need to get out more often as it's only once a week if even that so the fitness isn't great. I don't enjoy it as much as I used to and the roads are getting busier and busier which doesn't help.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2022)

Rain on and off. Sun on and off.

Today's culinary delight will involve sausages and who knows what else.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It has. Not a very nice summer so far that's for sure


Not a very nice _SPRING_ so far, that's for sure! 

But... I have a bad feeling about this year's weather. I reckon it is shaping up to be one of those years where summer barely seems to arrive before winter sets in early... I would be _VERY_ happy to be wrong about that though, with a glorious summer starting later this week and lasting well into October! 

Thursday is supposed to be nice here so I am planning the route of my next 100 km route. I want it to be slightly harder than the one I did on Saturday (1,350 m of ascent) but not as hard as some of my local routes (2,000-2,500 m of ascent). I may end up doing a few laps of a lumpy circuit. 

Today will be just my short lumpy singlespeed ride to shop at Lidl and pick up a Metro. 

I checked my bank balance online. The £150 fuel payment from the council has just gone in, which is handy because my winter fuel payment has just gone out! 

I have settled into the financial life of being a UK pensioner quite well. I am buying bits and bobs here and there but still able to save a little each month. As long as inflation does not get even worse than forecast I should have a nice cash buffer by next year. 

What I have not settled into though is the psychology of not having to think about working. I can't bring myself to just abandon the game that I have been developing but I don't really _need_ to finish it now. It is hard to find the motivation when I have money in the bank!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Not a very nice _SPRING_ so far, that's for sure!
> 
> But... I have a bad feeling about this year's weather. I reckon it is shaping up to be one of those years where summer barely seems to arrive before winter sets in early... I would be _VERY_ happy to be wrong about that though, with a glorious summer starting later this week and lasting well into October!
> 
> ...





Meh. Semantics.


----------



## numbnuts (30 May 2022)

View: https://youtu.be/Q11ium_-Lv8


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2022)

And of course instead of going to see their dad, they are having lunch here first


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2022)

A steady drizzle has arrived here so not sure if I'll go back out or not.


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2022)

Do any of us old farts still do wordle ??
I was late on the bandwagon and still struggling on.
The last few days have had words that are not common to us so IMO very difficult.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do any of us old farts still do wordle ??
> I was late on the bandwagon and still struggling on.
> The last few days have had words that are not common to us so IMO very difficult.



I usually do it, but I can see me not bothering eventually. Just a nice way to spend a couple of minutes with my cuppa when I first get up. Yes, the words do seem to have been a bit more unusual lately.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2022)

I have never done wordle. Can't be arsed. Now and again I do mahjong


----------



## numbnuts (30 May 2022)

Managed to get a walk in between the showers


----------



## Dirk (30 May 2022)

I know it's childish......but I want this T Shirt.


----------



## Exlaser2 (30 May 2022)

Afternoon all . We are just back from lunch out and things are a little less frosty Ex laser house hold today lol.
Mrs exlaser and I had WORDS while sailing yesterday and while it doesnt happen very often ,it’s never pretty . It’s just about the only thing we ever fall out over these days ( unlike when we were first married 😂)
TBH I am still mad about it , but there is just no point continuing the argument, there are always much important things to worry about personally and in the world outside the home . 😀

Live long and prosper, as mr Spock used to say , everyone 😀


----------



## gavroche (30 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Got myself out for a 23 mile bimble. The rain held off apart from a few little spits and spots. Another day when I met someone that seemed to be doing a loop in the opposite direction to me as I met her twice. I really need to get out more often as it's only once a week if even that so the fitness isn't great. I don't enjoy it as much as I used to and the roads are getting busier and busier which doesn't help.



About time you get back on your bike. All this walking is no good for your knees and heels.


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do any of us old farts still do wordle ??
> I was late on the bandwagon and still struggling on.
> The last few days have had words that are not common to us so IMO very difficult.



I do while I'm having my morning coffee though I haven't the last few days while in London.


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2022)

Hello!  I'm home. A trouble free 5¼ hour drive up from the big city. We were surprised how quiet London was. I felt comfortable driving in the city as a huge area is now a 20mph limit meaning one can drive slowly, looking for turns etc. without some pratt in your exhaust pipe blasting the horn. Prices? WOW! Varied from what I thought reasonable for London, Mrs P and I ate out including drinks fir £30/head, to the absolutely gobsmacking and astonishing. We had wandered in to a nice wine bar, nice not special, people ordered, as we left I said I'd get the tab.........three glasses of wine, one 300ml beer............£43.99. 

We've had a good three days away. The ride was great and already laying plans to return in 2023.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello!  I'm home. A trouble free 5¼ hour drive up from the big city. We were surprised how quiet London was. I felt comfortable driving in the city as a huge area is now a 20mph limit meaning one can drive slowly, looking for turns etc. without some pratt in your exhaust pipe blasting the horn. Prices? WOW! Varied from what I thought reasonable for London, Mrs P and I ate out including drinks fir £30/head, to the absolutely gobsmacking and astonishing. We had wandered in to a nice wine bar, nice not special, people ordered, as we left I said I'd get the tab.........three glasses of wine, one 300ml beer............£43.99.
> 
> We've had a good three days away. The ride was great and already laying plans to return in 2023.


What beer were you supping?


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> What beer were you supping?



On that occasion it was one of the ladies, not sure what it was other than the hops must have been gathered and pressed by hand and probably delivered on a dray!

I had a couple of pints of draught Becks at £6.25. It was surprisingly good.


----------



## pawl (30 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I usually do it, but I can see me not bothering eventually. Just a nice way to spend a couple of minutes with my cuppa when I first get up. Yes, the words do seem to have been a bit more unusual lately.



I usually do Four Pics One word while munching my Weetabix


----------



## guitarpete247 (30 May 2022)

I got my letter last Saturday with my invitation to get my state pension this September.
I've been onto the .gov site and seen I have 44 years of contributions and 4 years part contributions (when I was a student and had summer jobs. I assume this is enough for full pension. 
But what I want to know is has anyone on here deferred payment to get higher rate and is it worth doing? 
It looks like if I deferred for a year it would take me about 18 years to make up what I would miss for that year. Have I just answered my own question there.?


----------



## oldwheels (30 May 2022)

I looked at the deferred payment scheme and gambled that if I lived long enough it was not worth deferring. Strangely I have survived long enough so I got it right I think.😊


----------



## gavroche (30 May 2022)

I bought the bike mount rack from Halfords today and proceeded to install it on my roof bars . It is a good thing I gave it a trial run as the three U fittings that hold the mount securely on the bars are not wide enough for it.
I probably won't be able to use it for going home but I will be able to make new ones when I get home so all is not lost.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2022)

guitarpete247 said:


> I got my letter last Saturday with my invitation to get my state pension this September.
> I've been onto the .gov site and seen I have 44 years of contributions and 4 years part contributions (when I was a student and had summer jobs. I assume this is enough for full pension.
> But what I want to know is has anyone on here deferred payment to get higher rate and is it worth doing?
> It looks like if I deferred for a year it would take me about 18 years to make up what I would miss for that year. Have I just answered my own question there.?





You only need 35 years to get the full Amount so deferring wouldn't get you anything


----------



## postman (30 May 2022)

Retirement retirement,what a day I have had.Little front bedroom emulsioned and woodwork undercoated,bathroom ceiling emulsioned door,door frame and two window sills undercoated,the skirting is plastic,shower room ceiling emulsioned door and door frame undercoated one window sill.Tomorrow first coat of finishing colour final coat on Wednesday I always do a three coat job.Thursday is set to finish driveway it's been showering and more tomorrow.Sunny Thursday,got to mention two things I got a pair of white overalls off the bay of e,a tenner plus postage a bargain and they are superb.And finally tonight was an Ikea tea as we call it,meatballs,chips gravy and that sweet loganberry sauce,oh superb.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2022)

Apparently, it is _Spooky West Yorkshire Coincidence Day_! 

There is a local couple that I worked with about 20 years ago. I often used to cycle with them after work in the summer. A small group of male ex colleagues, including the husband in that couple and I, used to go to the pub together 3 or 4 times a year. That hasn't happened since 2019 due to Covid.

Hubby had his email account hacked about 10 years ago and my email address was harvested. As a result I get scam emails about once a year supposedly from him. "_Dear Mr. ColinJ, You really need a new car_"... that kind of thing. Very strange that he should refer to me as '_Mr ColinJ_' as opposed to '_Col_', and especially strange that he would think that a non-driver needs a car! 

I last saw the couple in between the first couple of lockdowns 2 years ago. I had gone out for a local evening ride and spotted them walking their dog along a hilltop lane. I stopped for a socially-distanced chat. Hubby looked at my bike, spotted my Planet X saddle, and commented that he had just taken one off his bike. He didn't get on with it.

I have never seen either of the couple in the shops in Todmorden in the 7 years that I have been living here.

Ok, having set the scene, this is how things unfolded...

A couple of days ago I got another one of those scam emails. Apparently, hubby knows a general in the Nigerian army who stole £50 million but can't afford to bribe enough people to get the cash safely over to stash in a UK bank away from prying eyes. Hubby suggested to General Nkomo that I am very qualified to assist him in his criminal activities. A mere £2,500 would be enough to bribe a clear financial path to Blighty, and then I would get a suitcase full of banknotes by way of thanks. Hmm, _tempting_!!!  

That email reminded me of hubby, and I started thinking that we should start up the quarterly pub nights again. 

Someone on the forum today was talking about changing his saddle. I offered him one of my old saddles, a type that _I_ don't get on with. Then I came downstairs and sat down to eat my porridge. I looked up and saw my saddle-less MTB in the corner of the room. Note to self - buy another Planet X saddle. (I want all my bikes to have the same type of saddle. That one suits me. The original saddle ended up on my Devon bike.) Hang on, 'hubby' has one that he doesn't use. I must get in touch with him about pub night, and ask him about that saddle...

I finished my meal and messed about on my laptop for a while. It was raining, but would clear up later. Which it did. I got my bike out, did my hilly detour on the way to the shops, and then went to Lidl. I picked up a few things in the first aisle, turned the corner at the end and there were the aforementioned couple! I wandered over to them for a chat...

Eventually, chat complete, I asked about the saddle. Yes, hubby still has it. He still doesn't use it. I asked him how much and he said £15 - done! I will cycle over one evening to pick it up. 

We said goodbye and went to continue shopping, but then hubby called me back - "_Oh, I was thinking that we should start up the pub nights again..._"!


----------



## pawl (30 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I looked at the deferred payment scheme and gambled that if I lived long enough it was not worth deferring. Strangely I have survived long enough so I got it right I think.😊



My dad retired at65 hid mate decided to retire at 70 to gain extra pension .Unfortunately he died three weeks after retirement.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2022)

We're sat here round the gas fire, my good lady is in her nightly and our coats are hung up round the fire, on the way back from the club we got off the bus and within a couple of yards it was , we dived back into the bus shelter and waited till the worse of it had passed before walking up the hill home, a good night out, and both me and my Brother In Law won at bingo, which was a bit of a bonus, I took my good lady shopping earlier, over to the Warwickshire Shopping Park, not my favourite place to visit, a two hour round trip on the bus to a place I can walk round in half an hour.


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2022)

pawl said:


> My dad retired at65 hid mate decided to retire at 70 to gain extra pension .Unfortunately he died three weeks after retirement.



Sadly seems to happen all too often.


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2022)

Good morning all. 
It's been a stormy night. Heavy rain with lightning and rumbles of thunder. More rain and thunderstorms are forecast for today.
Then got woken again by the smoke alarm downstairs beeping. The battery is low. The dog and the cats were being driven mad by it.
It looks like being a domestics day, with a bimble to the local shops for some essentials, plus a new battery. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## dave r (31 May 2022)

Good morning from a murky Coventry, they finally took down the scaffolding yesterday, we'd been waiting a week and a half for them to do it, I can look out the bedroom window and see something other than poles and planks again, we have a friend round later then I've got some work to do in the garden.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2022)

Coooooooeeeee. Misty but brighter here today. We had a lot of rain last night.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (31 May 2022)

From my facebook page this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 May 2022)

Good morning folks,
Blue bin, health walks group and granddaughter minding while daughter goes for a scan 🤞
Hope your day goes well ☕️👍


----------



## pawl (31 May 2022)

dave r said:


> From my facebook page this morning.
> 
> View attachment 647004





How very true.


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple for some shopping this morning and then I'll be gardening for the rest of the day.


----------



## gavroche (31 May 2022)

Bonjour. Off on the Tarka trail shortly and meeting my wife and daughter at Fremington Quay for lunch at about 1pm. Should be a good day.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2022)

And the heavens have opened. Typical. Washing dobe and outside, then whoosh  so I have to run out to get it back in.😢


----------



## numbnuts (31 May 2022)

We have  and 22.3c, I'm off for a walk


----------



## rustybolts (31 May 2022)




----------



## rustybolts (31 May 2022)

Thought provoking, tragic and very sad


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2022)

Been heavy rain here all morning and some rumbles of thunder.
Went to Aldi at 0800. 
No small semi skimmed milk.
No lemonade (only the cheap, nasty stuff)
No packs of still water.
What is going on.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2022)

Reasonably productive morning as I am enjoying peace and quiet with my neighbours being away. Bucket of soapy water and washed my shed down ready for another couple of coats of Sadolin Superdec paint but we are due rain so better not do it till tomorrow. Once the bin lorry had emptied the garden waste bin I set to work cutting quite a bit more of a couple of shrubs out the front and filled it again. Time for lunch now.


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> We have  and 22.3c, I'm off for a walk


11C outside here and only 15C in my living room... Thermals donned and convector heater on AGAIN!

It was raining heavily an hour ago here. Just drizzle now though...

June starts tomorrow. Can someone remind me which 3 hour slot summer is booked for this year? 

Well, at least the chilly wind is absent!


----------



## Dirk (31 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Been heavy rain here all morning and some rumbles of thunder.
> Went to Aldi at 0800.
> No small semi skimmed milk.
> No lemonade (only the cheap, nasty stuff)
> ...



They have their deliveries at 09.30.....


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> 11C outside here and only 15C in my living room... Thermals donned and convector heater on AGAIN!
> 
> It was raining heavily an hour ago here. Just drizzle now though...
> 
> ...


07:00 to 10:00, make the most of it.


----------



## dave r (31 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> 11C outside here and only 15C in my living room... Thermals donned and convector heater on AGAIN!
> 
> It was raining heavily an hour ago here. Just drizzle now though...
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2022)

Just got back from a 15 mile bimble.
Torrential rain, lightning and thunder. Got absolutely soaked. Now the sun has come out.
More of the same weather forecast though.
.


----------



## pawl (31 May 2022)

Torrential showers since 10 am


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2022)

As you get older here's


Spoiler: Something to consider


----------



## welsh dragon (31 May 2022)

Bright sunshine and warm now. I got all my washing dry in the end. I now have the windows open


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2022)

There was a brief break in the crappy weather and the sun peeked through the clouds. The roads were still wet though and I don't have mudguards on my roadworthy bikes so I decided to walk into town for my Metro, and then called in at Aldi for a few items. 

When I joined the checkout queue there was a tough looking biker ahead of me. Clearly a fan of _Motorhead_, he was wearing a sleeveless denim jacket on which there was a photo of the late Kilmister and the caption '_Lemmy Forever 1945 - 2015_'. OMG... had he never actually listened to the lyrics of _Ace of Spades_?!!!  



"_I *DON'T WANT* TO LIVE FOREVER..._"

I considered tapping him on the shoulder and pointing out his grave error... 

... but my will to live was too strong! 

On the way home I felt a few spots of rain, so I upped my pace and got in my door just as _another _downpour started!


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Bright sunshine and warm now. I got all my washing dry in the end. I now have the windows open



Sounds like our morning weather. I went another short walk and glad I didn't stay out longer as the heavens have just opened here. Good job I didn't do my painting either. Think the next few days are looking more promising.


----------



## gavroche (31 May 2022)

Enjoyed my ride on the Tarka trail. 67kms ( 42miles) done and back at my daughter's now for a relaxing evening.


----------



## Dave7 (31 May 2022)

Blue sky and sunshine now.
Daughter and grandson No 1 been here this afternoon...very pleasant.
Weird, we have 3 grandchildren and its amazing just how different they are.


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2022)

Sorry folks - I tried dehumidifying the UK for you but I'm afraid that I am going to give up now before I spend a fortune on electricity! 

On rainy days when I couldn't dry washing outdoors, I had started using a dehumidifier to dry my washing rather than a tumble dryer. I got several litres of water out of yesterday's wash. I watched the drip rate into the container go from one every couple of seconds to one every 10 seconds or so. I switched the machine off while I slept last night and then put it back on this morning to get the last few percent of water out of the clothes. To my surprise, the drip rate was back up again. I have been running it all day and the penny has just dropped... the washing is dry but the atmosphere in Todmorden is _NOT _and I have the window open behind the tumble dryer!


----------



## rustybolts (31 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Reasonably productive morning as I am enjoying peace and quiet with my neighbours being away. Bucket of soapy water and washed my shed down ready for another couple of coats of Sadolin Superdec paint but we are due rain so better not do it till tomorrow. Once the bin lorry had emptied the garden waste bin I set to work cutting quite a bit more of a couple of shrubs out the front and filled it again. Time for lunch now.



Did you pay yourself £175 for trimming the garden bushes !


----------



## pawl (31 May 2022)

Has mundane news disappeared The only way I can access it is by going into my reaction’s received.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Has mundane news disappeared The only way I can access it is by going into my reaction’s received.



Still under General Chat as usual. Are you Dave 7 in disguise?


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Has mundane news disappeared The only way I can access it is by going into my reaction’s received.



As we usually tell @Dave7, you have probably accidentally put the thread on '_Ignore_'... Go into it via those reactions and click on '_Unignore thread_'!


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2022)

Simon Howie the butcher is from the same village as me and was in the primary school giving a talk today. He put some pics up. Nice to see they have kept the old school dux boards. Yours truly in 1971


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Simon Howie the butcher is from the same village as me and was in the primary school giving a talk today. He put some pics up. Nice to see they have kept the old school dux boards. Yours truly in 1971
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 647080



Is that the annual school clever clogs list? 

We didn't have a fancy board like that (or a fancy name for the clever clogs!). We just had a 'top boy' and 'top girl' in each class.

PS I have just remembered being given an Airfix model kit of a Spitfire one year for being top boy. Funny how these things can be locked away in one's mind for nearly 60 years and then be dredged back out!


----------



## pawl (31 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Still under General Chat as usual. Are you Dave 7 in disguise?



First name is correct but not the7


----------



## pawl (31 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> As we usually tell @Dave7, you have probably accidentally put the thread on '_Ignore_'... Go into it via those reactions and click on '_Unignore thread_'!



Thanks Colin j I’ll have a look


----------



## pawl (31 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> As we usually tell @Dave7, you have probably accidentally put the thread on '_Ignore_'... Go into it via those reactions and click on '_Unignore thread_'!



Must have as you suggested and put the thread ignore Wouldn’t have put it deliberately as that and the retirement threads are the first ones I look at while having breakfast..

Thanks problem solved.


----------



## pawl (31 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Simon Howie the butcher is from the same village as me and was in the primary school giving a talk today. He put some pics up. Nice to see they have kept the old school dux boards. Yours truly in 1971
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 647080






Nice to see someone’s name.

MrsP asked why I called myself pawl Explained the relationship to cycling. Even showed her a diagram of a free wheel Mrs p reaction was wish I hadn’t asked There speaks a non cyclist


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Simon Howie the butcher is from the same village as me and was in the primary school giving a talk today. He put some pics up. Nice to see they have kept the old school dux boards. Yours truly in 1971
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 647080


Why did the names get larger in the second column, towards the end.


----------



## PaulSB (31 May 2022)

Good evening. I was up early and started the ironing and didn't notice the time. Just as I finished it was time to jump in the car to collect small person and of course she then fills the entire day! Today she has learned how to blow bubbles, the soapy ones we all used to have. She was very pleased. Bubbles has been her favourite word for some weeks. What else? Not much. My tomatoes have started to flower and the outside allotment is enjoying the rain. I repaired damaged patches in what we laughingly call the lawn a few weeks back, they've blended in very well.

I have to go comment in the Ride London thread and then do the U3A accounts. Sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good evening. I was up early and started the ironing and didn't notice the time. Just as I finished it was time to jump in the car to collect small person and of course she then fills the entire day! Today she has learned how to blow bubbles, the soapy ones we all used to have. She was very pleased. Bubbles has been her favourite word for some weeks. What else? Not much. My tomatoes have started to flower and the outside allotment is enjoying the rain. I repaired damaged patches in what we laughingly call the lawn a few weeks back, they've blended in very well.
> 
> I have to go comment in the Ride London thread and then do the U3A accounts. Sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite!


An early night!


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why did the names get larger in the second column, towards the end.



No idea. Maybe a different engraver?


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No idea. Maybe a different engraver?


You'd have thought they'd keep to the same size.
Unless they wanted to fill it, ready for the new millennium.


----------



## dave r (31 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Is that the annual school clever clogs list?
> 
> We didn't have a fancy board like that (or a fancy name for the clever clogs!). We just had a 'top boy' and 'top girl' in each class.
> 
> PS I have just remembered being given an Airfix model kit of a Spitfire one year for being top boy. Funny how these things can be locked away in one's mind for nearly 60 years and then be dredged back out!



Its surprising how much stuff that we think we've forgotton about is actually still in our heads tucked away in a dusty corner.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
Mrs Tenkaykev and the granddaughter made cherry cake yesterday, I made Marconi Cheese* which everyone said was delicious ( a spoonful of marmite in the cheese sauce gives it a bit more character ) 
It’s the first day of the beer festival at the Barking Cat 🍺 Goat and Tricycle beer festival starts tomorrow, what a splendid weekend ahead 😁
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☀️☕️


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2022)

G'day cobbers.
Beautiful blue sky and sunshine here (at the moment). 'Twas chilly at 0530 but warming up nicely now.
Legs feel a bit stronger today which pleases me.
On that note, MrsD wanted a crisp butty last night and managed to stand (with zimmer) and do it herself. A big improvement since her fall a few weeks ago.
Onwards and upwards hopefully


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2022)

This has given me a chuckle this morning, for years unknown locals have given the statue a Xmasmake over, this year its got a makeover forthe Jubilee.

https://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/local-news/dunchurch-statue-dressed-queen-ahead-24107632


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2022)

Cooooeeeeee. I am late. I was nice and warm on bed to I stayed there 

Damp and dank here at the moment. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Paulus (1 Jun 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees.
A grey, cloudy start to the day here.
All the usual things to do today, and then this afternoon MrsP has booked tickets at the flicks to see the new Top Gun film. It is 36 years since the original came out.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Mrs Tenkaykev and the granddaughter made cherry cake yesterday, I made Marconi Cheese* which everyone said was delicious ( *a spoonful of marmite in the cheese sauce gives it a bit more character* )
> It’s the first day of the beer festival at the Barking Cat 🍺 Goat and Tricycle beer festival starts tomorrow, what a splendid weekend ahead 😁
> Have a peaceful day folks 👍☀️☕️



I can see how it would though I hate Marmite so wouldn't use it. I add a teaspoon of mustard, pinch of cayenne pepper and a squeeze of half a lemon. Makes a big difference


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Jun 2022)

Morning all, it a nice start to the day here in Coventry hopefully it will continue as I am sailing this evening . Which means means a trip to the chip shop at lunch time as I wont have time to cook in the evening . Oh and for all you tictoc users there , I wont be using ‘ The Binley Mega chippy ‘ as it’s c@@p 😂😂😀. 
Re marmite , I hate the stuff, but mrs exlaser often puts some in the gravy she is making and it’s lovely 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2022)

The sun is shining now.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jun 2022)

Hello world, a beautiful morning has dawned, lets hope it stays that way. After a few days away, small person yesterday things are returning to normal I hope. There's a lot of catching up to do; beds need changing, house needs cleaning, grass to cut and I have a meeting to attend this afternoon. Going to be a busy day.

Mrs P gets her state pension in September which given the way the cost of living is going is an absolute Godsend. We feel very fortunate. I've just spent an hour double-checking the calculations on buying the extra years so she gets the full pension. I knew beforehand it made financial sense but still had to do it - my head hurts - a lot!!!

British Gas has offered us a fixed rate to June '23. So that's more sums to do. The cap is forecast to increase by 40% in October...............I'm unsure whether to fix or not????? This one is REALLY going to make my head hurt!!!!!!


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

More gardening today. MrsD's bush needs a good trimming.
Out internet has gone down, so I'll have to see what's the cause and get it sorted.
It's TT practice week in the Isle of Man, and yet again there are delays and cancellations of sessions - with the sidecars bearing the brunt ......... as usual. 
I'm always edgy at this time of the year and my mind is elsewhere (IoM) for a fortnight. Fortunately, MrsD understands the emotions of TT fortnight more than most.
Jeez! Wish I was 30 years younger, with the money I have now!


----------



## pawl (1 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Mrs Tenkaykev and the granddaughter made cherry cake yesterday, I made Marconi Cheese* which everyone said was delicious ( a spoonful of marmite in the cheese sauce gives it a bit more character )
> It’s the first day of the beer festival at the Barking Cat 🍺 Goat and Tricycle beer festival starts tomorrow, what a splendid weekend ahead 😁
> Have a peaceful day folks 👍☀️☕️



At last I’m not the only lover of Marmite on Retirement Thread
Nectar of the Gods


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> At last I’m not the only lover of Marmite on Retirement Thread
> Nectar of the Gods



I love Marmite as well.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeeeee. I am late. I was nice and warm on bed to I stayed there
> 
> Damp and dank here at the moment.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



Damp and dank in your bed......that is worrying.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> At last I’m not the only lover of Marmite on Retirement Thread
> Nectar of the Gods



I'm sure I've posted this before, Fancy Dress parkrun a few years ago. I had a couple of packets of Marmite crisps stapled to sticks, much like a jokers rattle 😁


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jun 2022)

I don't do Marmite, I've tried it a few times, but it's not really me
The  is trying to come out, but not trying hard enough, although we do have 20.7c at the moment.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jun 2022)

Just been out on the Brommies with our youngest ( in her 40's! ) daughter, it's the first time she's been on one and she really enjoyed it. We did a mix of road and trail so she could get used to the gears and idiosyncrasies. When the family visit in the summer we'll all have a Brommie excursion once she's got used to the Brommie's child seat.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeeeee. I am late. I was nice and warm on bed to I stayed there
> 
> Damp and dank here at the moment.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


What about the weather though?


----------



## gavroche (1 Jun 2022)

Bonjour Messieurs et Mesdames.
Nothing special planned for today. Recovery day from yesterday's ride so maybe a bit of a walkabout in Bideford and barbecue for tonight as the sun is out . Mrs G got paid today so she is treating me to lunch in town as well.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> A grey, cloudy start to the day here.
> All the usual things to do today, and then this afternoon MrsP has booked tickets at the flicks to see the new Top Gun film. It is 36 years since the original came out.
> Enjoy your day everyone


And he's only 29 years older in the latest one.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2022)

Another good workout at yoga this morning, the only thing was I wasn't in the mood for it so I didn't enjoy it as much as usual, strangely my mood was low when I woke up this morning, I haven't had that for a while and haven't a clue what sparked it off, housework and gardening for this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Damp and dank in your bed......that is worrying.






Dave7 said:


> Damp and dank in your bed......that is worrying.






Very funny


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jun 2022)

Cloudy 1 Sun 0 = ....Oh well there is always tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Cloudy 1 Sun 0 = ....Oh well there is always tomorrow


There's hail and snow being forecast for the weekend. Heavy in places.

You're not in Places are you?


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jun 2022)

We have just had  and now the  out


----------



## pawl (1 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Another good workout at yoga this morning, the only thing was I wasn't in the mood for it so I didn't enjoy it as much as usual, strangely my mood was low when I woke up this morning, I haven't had that for a while and haven't a clue what sparked it off, housework and gardening for this afternoon.



I know it’s hard Keep your chin up.I always enjoy 😊 your chat


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2022)

@welsh dragon, did you see, or hear, the four C-130's down your neck of the woods around mid-day?


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> I know it’s hard Keep your chin up.I always enjoy 😊 your chat



Thank you


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> @welsh dragon, did you see, or hear, the four C-130's down your neck of the woods around mid-day?





No but I heard some low flying planes yesterday. Didn't see what they were though. 

Not seen or heard anything today


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No but I heard some low flying planes yesterday. Didn't see what they were though.
> 
> Not seen or heard anything today


You'll have to nip outside and look up*. 
No chance of seeing them inside.







*Maybe o looking up required!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2022)

Another weary wander done. It’s got warm and a bit humid which always makes me lethargic. 

Got home to discover my noisy neighbours are back already. I had hoped they were going to be away for at least a week but it’s only been 3 days.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll have to nip outside and look up*.
> No chance of seeing them inside.
> View attachment 647133
> 
> ...





Is that over lake Vyrnwy?


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Is that over lake Vyrnwy?



I heard something heavy and slow going over when I was walking today too but I was under the trees at the time so couldn’t see what it was.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jun 2022)

Just back from the flicks. 
I can reccomend the latest Top Gun film.
I'm not normally a Tom Cruise fan, and after such a long time since the 1st film, and with all the hype that's been going on about it, I thoroughly enjoyed it.
You know what you are going to get, and it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Just back from the flicks.
> I can reccomend the latest Top Gun film.
> I'm not normally a Tom Cruise fan, and after such a long time since the 1st film, and with all the hype that's been going on about it, I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> You know what you are going to get, and it doesn't disappoint.



Hope he remembered his booster seat.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Is that over lake Vyrnwy?


I have no idea. 
Just that they were on the Mach loop, near the lower end.

You out looking at yer Sunday roast, and think you've been spotted?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I heard something heavy and slow going over when I was walking today too but I was under the trees at the time so couldn’t see what it was.


East to West - Airbus A400, C-17
North to South - Three C-130's.

C-17 around quarter past two, with the A400 following. The three C-130's were about half past two. All five low enough to be seen, if no cloud. Or trees!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> I have no idea.
> Just that they were on the Mach loop, near the lower end.
> 
> You out looking at yer Sunday roast, and think you've been spotted?





It probably was lake Vyrnwy. We are further up


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It probably was lake Vyrnwy. We are further up


If it is then they came from the north. 
You missed them!


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Another good workout at yoga this morning, the only thing was I wasn't in the mood for it so I didn't enjoy it as much as usual, strangely my mood was low when I woke up this morning, I haven't had that for a while and haven't a clue what sparked it off, housework and gardening for this afternoon.



Don’t forget to look after yourself and your own mental health within the bigger picture of being your wife’s main carer . I was lucky with my mum because it’s more semi detached so it’s easier to get help . You really do need to push the council social worker to get a couple of hours a month extra care so you can go for a ride or even just go for a walk or a coffee stress free . Unfortunately to get this you might have to lay it on thick and say you cannot continue to look after your wife with out it . 
If ever you want to chat to someone that’s detached from the situation , remember I am only a mile away and anything said to me will not go any further.


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope he remembered his booster seat.



And the lifts in his shoes 😂


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> 07:00 to 10:00, make the most of it.


Wonder if ColinJ did manage to enjoy the "summer"?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wonder if ColinJ did manage to enjoy the "summer"?



No - I was asleep! 

I'll try again later today after I get 6 more hours sleep in...


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Don’t forget to look after yourself and your own mental health within the bigger picture of being your wife’s main carer . I was lucky with my mum because it’s more semi detached so it’s easier to get help . You really do need to push the council social worker to get a couple of hours a month extra care so you can go for a ride or even just go for a walk or a coffee stress free . Unfortunately to get this you might have to lay it on thick and say you cannot continue to look after your wife with out it .
> If ever you want to chat to someone that’s detached from the situation , remember I am only a mile away and anything said to me will not go any further.



Thank you.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks, its bright and sunny and we've a party to go to, our pensioners club is holding a do down the club this afternoon, posh sandwiches, beer, music and bingo, should be fun, before that I need to finish the housework.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2022)

Coooeee. A brighter day for us I think. Blue skies and sunshine. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2022)

And another month of sod all on the premium bonds


----------



## Paulus (2 Jun 2022)

Good morning from a sunny Barnet 
Uncle Ernie has delivered today, 3 x £25.
Wordle in 5, and wordhurdle also in 5.
All the usual stuff to do today, and a ride out on the bike later on.
Enjoy your day everyone, whatever you are up to.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple for some shopping first thing.
Dropping in to the caravan storage to pick up a couple of things on the way back.
More gardening to do later.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2022)

A bright but cool start here so a brisk walk up the hill done. Gorgeous morning though and should warm up a bit soon.

Just £25 from Ernie this month but better than nothing.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2022)

Morning all. A nice sunny start to the day.
I MIGHT go for a stroll** later. Legs have been too weak for a while but felt better yesterday.....we shall see.
**if I manage it I may even force a beer down


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2022)

Nothing on the PBs for me. 
MrsD won £25.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning from a sunny Barnet
> Uncle Ernie has delivered today, 3 x £25.
> Wordle in 5, and wordhurdle also in 5.
> All the usual stuff to do today, and a ride out on the bike later on.
> Enjoy your day everyone, whatever you are up to.




All three for me this morning, Wordle, Dordle and quordle.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2022)

Been sat in the conservatory with the door open......a blackbird was singing its heart out......really beautiful.
When it went a bl**dy wood pigeon took over. They must have the most boring, repetitive sounds there are.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Been sat in the conservatory with the door open......a blackbird was singing its heart out......really beautiful.
> When it went a bl**dy wood pigeon took over. *They must have the most boring, repetitive sounds there are.*



You never heard my Ex during the divorce


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jun 2022)

Morning we have  washing done, and I've cleaned the inside on my computer  it's a wonder the fans didn't stop working and over heat.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jun 2022)

Dropped in to my local brewery on the way back from town and picked up a case of IPA for the week ahead.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2022)

Went to Newtown for odds and sods. Loads of traffic on the roads. I've never seen so much round here.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Went to Newtown for odds and sods. Loads of traffic on the roads. I've never seen so much round here.


No street party down there, to bring folk into town?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> No street party down there, to bring folk into town?





No. It's the main A470 here which is the main road north to south ( or the other way round) so no chance of any sheet parties. And the kids are so scattered round because it's farming country, so there went many kids


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No. It's the main A470 here which is the main road north to south ( or the other way round) so no chance of any sheet parties. And the kids are so scattered round because it's farming country, so there went many kids


One big party would stop any traffic.
Is that the swear filter kicking in, again.

Maybe the kids are driving to work now.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jun 2022)

Right, loaf made, lunch eaten and I'm off out


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Right, loaf made, lunch eaten and I'm off out


And the loaf will be there, for the eating, when you return.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2022)

We've been out to lunch, Cassilax in Roland Avenue, down the club later.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Jun 2022)

Morning all . Is anyone off to a jubilee street party ? I have read about them being country wide. But there certainly isn’t any going on in our street or even in my local area and tbh I don’t know anybody that going to one. 
There seem to be more going on in the local villages , mrs exlaser has been on a club ride this morning and said a lot of them were all decorated with events planed for today or tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Is anyone off to a jubilee street party ? I have read about them being country wide. But there certainly isn’t any going on in our street or even in my local area . 😀





None round here.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> None round here.



A little different to the silver jubilee in 77 .


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> A little different to the silver jubilee in 77 .



I’ve still got my medal tucked away in a box that I got when in the prison service. Think all police, prison service, fire service, etc got one if they were a serving member.



here you go. Jubilee medal and long service medal.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Is anyone off to a jubilee street party ? I have read about them being country wide. But there certainly isn’t any going on in our street or even in my local area and tbh I don’t know anybody that going to one.
> There seem to be more going on in the local villages , mrs exlaser has been on a club ride this morning and said a lot of them were all decorated with events planed for today or tomorrow.



Not seen a single flag or bunting in the area.
One neighbour did bounce the idea of a street party but no one was interested.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> You never heard my Ex during the divorce



Do I get the opinion that you didn't think a lot of your ex


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2022)

I didn't get my walk in. My brain said yes but my legs said no.
I watched the jubilee thingy in London. The horse guards and other guards were amazing as was the fly past.
I am not a royalist in any way but take my hat off to the precision and all who took part.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Not seen a single flag or bunting in the area.
> One neighbour did bounce the idea of a street party but no one was interested.



There's a street party going on in the next road, it's about 30-40 houses all told in an L shape. I've been seeing a fair bit of bunting and flags locally.
My earliest memory is of being in a big field with my elder brother and a man on a stage throwing coins to the children. It must have been the Coronation in 1953 which would be about right as I would have been 4 years old, and that's the age where long term memories start to be stored iirc.
Meanwhile, the sun is shining, I've done a bit of weeding and polished off the last of the cherry cake. I'm still feeling fragile following yesterdays visit to the Barking Cat beer festival. They had 20 guest beers, with the taps being numbered 1-20. I thought it best to start with No 1 and work my way sequentially through the beers until I'd had enough. I stuck to halves, a sensible choice given that the first beer was a coconut stout at 6.7%


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jun 2022)

I'm back from me walk. it's 27c in the 
We have a few flags flying, but that's all, I don't think this lot would put on any partys, it would be a piss up do if they did


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2022)

Of course being In Wales means that the peasants are not very royal. On fact not royal at all.


My son has been down. He said he saw those planes the other day over Dollegllau @classic33


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Of course being In Wales means that the peasants are not very royal. On fact not royal at all.
> 
> 
> My son has been down. He said he saw those planes the other day over Dollegllau @classic33


They flew south, roughly, from Anglesey on the loop.
Bet he didn't get any pictures!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve still got my medal tucked away in a box that I got when in the prison service. Think all police, prison service, fire service, etc got one if they were a serving member.
> 
> 
> here you go. Jubilee medal and long service medal.
> ...


Nothing from the Silver Jubilee?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> They flew south, roughly, from Anglesey on the loop.
> Bet he didn't get any pictures!





Nope. He was driving at the time. He lives about 12 miles north of me


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Nope. He was driving at the time. He lives about 12 miles north of me


No dashcam footage either.
Thought all kids carried at least one mobile phone with them, everywhere, these days.

I suppose if he's driving, you're no longer a part-time taxi driver.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> No dashcam footage either.
> Thought all kids carried at least one mobile phone with them, everywhere, these days.
> 
> I suppose if he's driving, you're no longer a part-time taxi driver.





He isn't a kid and your right, now 2 of them drive grannies taxis are not needed 😀


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do I get the opinion that you didn't think a lot of your ex



Looking back they were my darkest hours weeks and months


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Looking back they were my darkest hours weeks and months



Very sad that. 
We have had 54 good years. There have been times we could cheerfully have strangled each other but generally its been better than good.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Very sad that.
> We have had 54 good years. There have been times we could cheerfully have strangled each other but generally its been better than good.




I admire people who have been married for such a long time, that was my dream to be content with the person that I chose, but when the chips are down she wanted out and since that day I have never trusted a woman after that …..which in-return has been my failing < grabs handkerchief and sniffles >


----------



## postman (2 Jun 2022)

I turned down coffee and cake this morning to finish off the driveway.Mad or what.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> I turned down coffee and cake this morning to finish off the driveway.Mad or what.


Can't have been the sun.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Nothing from the Silver Jubilee?



Nope. Was still at school…just.

It’s stayed dry here but the sky is ominous and thundery looking so might have a downpour soon.


----------



## pawl (2 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> And the lifts in his shoes 😂



I’ve been offered a stair lift ,but never one to get into my shoes.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 647357


Walking on water shouldn't count!

Hope you were at least wearing trunks when that picture was taken.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Nothing from the Silver Jubilee?



I was living a bedsit, and riding a motor bike, and was aware of it but have no strong memories of it.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I was living a bedsit, and riding a motor bike, and was aware of it but have no strong memories of it.


Neither yourself nor @Mo1959 have anything from the Golden or Diamond Jubilee?


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Neither yourself nor @Mo1959 have anything from the Golden or Diamond Jubilee?



No.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> No.


Bar a tin of Quality Street, unopened, produced for the Golden Jubilee, I've nowt either.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bar a tin of Quality Street, unopened, produced for the Golden Jubilee, I've nowt either.




In 1977 I was even less interested than I am now.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> In 1977 I was even less interested than I am now.


Local beacon, on Beacon Hill, was due for lighting at 9:45 tonight, and I couldn't be bothered going onto the road to see it.j

How did the bingo go tonight, your brother calling the numbers again?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Local beacon, on Beacon Hill, was due for lighting at 9:45 tonight, and I couldn't be bothered going onto the road to see it.



I could only just about be bothered to look up where Beacon Hill is in Halifax! 

(From the railway station, look up over the top of the Nestlé factory opposite. It is above Trooper Lane, an extremely challenging climb which I had always intended to cycle to Halifax to tackle, but never got round to. I probably never will now because my heart doesn't like very tough climbs as much as it used to! )


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I could only just about be bothered to look up where Beacon Hill is in Halifax!
> 
> (From the railway station, look up over the top of the Nestlé factory opposite. It is above Trooper Lane, an extremely challenging climb which I had always intended to cycle to Halifax to tackle, but never got round to. I probably never will now because my heart doesn't like very tough climbs as much as it used to! )


Its a 15 minute run up and back down from the Piece Hall.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Its a 15 minute run up and back down from the Piece Hall.



Not the way that I 'run'... Or ride!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Not the way that I 'run'... Or ride!


There's a road* that goes up, from Berry Lane, at the opposite end of the Nestle site from Trooper Lane.

*Trooper Lane isn't steep compared to it.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's a road* that goes up, from Berry Lane, at the opposite end of the Nestle site from Trooper Lane.
> 
> *Trooper Lane isn't steep compared to it.



If you mean Southowram Bank... Yes, that looks tough, but I have just checked the data and Trooper Ln has it! SB is 932 metres at 13.6%; TL is 723 metres at 17.8%.







To make it more obvious I have overlaid the profiles...





Also... TL has a sting in the tail - COBBLES! SB also has a reminder of old Halifax...





... but there is a handy tarmac strip to cycle up in the middle of the road.

Trooper Ln though...




_*AAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_ 

Perhaps we should challenge @PaulSB to go over and attack some of the tougher Calderdale climbs!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> If you mean Southowram Bank... Yes, that looks tough, but I have just checked the data and Trooper Ln has it! SB is 932 metres at 13.6%; TL is 723 metres at 17.8%.
> 
> View attachment 647396
> 
> ...


Nearly, you've got the start point. 
On the map, the grey road off Berry Lane/Bailey Hall Road. Goes straight up to Southowram Bank, you cross it and continue up to Beacon Hill Road. Then, from there, it's a dirt track to the top.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Nearly, you've got the start point.
> On the map, the grey road off Berry Lane/Bailey Hall Road. Goes straight up to Southowram Bank, you cross it and continue up to Beacon Hill Road. Then, from there, it's a dirt track to the top.



That's cheating - a mountain bike type path, not a road!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2022)

Morning. Afraid giving up caffeine doesn’t seem to be helping my insomnia  I’ll give it a bit longer though as some people say it can take as long as several months before you feel the benefits.

Wordle done in 3 this morning in less than a minute so that didn’t occupy me for long.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bar a tin of Quality Street, unopened, produced for the Golden Jubilee, I've nowt either.



In the '70s I was a smoker and rolled my own. My only recollection of the jubilee is the commerative tin by Old Holborn. Always thought it rather cool. I still have mine somewhere in the loft.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2022)

Good morning. Wet and windy which is a real shame after a beautiful day yesterday. All this talk of the Jubilee which seems to be happening somewhere else. Nothing to note in our area. There is a village picnic at the sports club. Basically the club bar is open, take your own picnic, games for the kids, tennis tournament, croquet tournament and other stuff, tea and cake to buy. Deliberately low key so no one gets landed with organisation etc. Just a turn up and have fun thing. I'm on bar duty late afternoon. It will be good as in a tiny community village stuff always is.

Darwen Tower on the moors above us has been restored with the unveiling last night. Thousands walked up. We planned to but had a G&T with friends on the allotment instead.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2022)

Good morning all, supermarket run this morning, most of the market isn't open today so no market run.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
Zonked last night, Mrs Tenkaykev has made the coffee and I’ve got my days mixed up🤔 
Physio says I can try a gentle run so I’ll tootle around the little local park. Coincidentally today it’s ten years to the day since my final long run, the Comrades. Certainly one of the more memorable events I’ve taken part in. Anyway, onwards and upwards, let’s see how the day unfolds.
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️☕️👍


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> In the '70s I was a smoker and rolled my own. My only recollection of the jubilee is the commerative tin by Old Holborn. Always thought it rather cool. I still have mine somewhere in the loft.
> 
> View attachment 647421



When did you pack it in and (if I may ask) why ?
I feel fortunate that I have never smoked


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2022)

Cooooooeeeee. A Dull start here. I can hear spits and spots of rain. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2022)

Good morning all .
Wet and 'orrible here.
WAS hoping to try yesterdays planned walk but as my name is not Mo I will give it a miss.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2022)

I can hear big plops of rain


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all .
> Wet and 'orrible here.
> WAS hoping to try yesterdays planned walk but as my name is not Mo I will give it a miss.



I've done a bit for you. Nearly 8 miles done.

Nice enough morning but still cool with an easterly breeze. I think it will warm up a bit later. The weekend looks like being lovely.


----------



## gavroche (3 Jun 2022)

Salut tout le monde. Sunny again today. Our daughter lives in a cul de sac and the residents are having a street barbecue at 4 pm. It will give us the chance to meet them all. Hope the sun stays out.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Yay...tis Fish Friday! 
Table booked at SQ for a posh lunch. 
Apparently, there's something going on involving the Queen this weekend, from what I can gather from the media.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> When did you pack it in and (if I may ask) why ?
> I feel fortunate that I have never smoked



Many, many times over many years but eventually October 2010 following my heart attack. It was always a case of "cracked it, just one won't hurt."

It's a real addiction, only yesterday I was thinking about cigarettes.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2022)

Good morning all.
It's a bit cloudy outside at the moment. 
The highlight of the day might be the fortnightly Sainsbury's delivery this morning. 
Gardening to do, dog walking, and domestics are the order of the day.
What's all this jubilee lark
Everytime I put the radio on, or the telly box they are going on about some events taking place all this weekend. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2022)

Facebook has just reminded me it rained on the 60th Jubilee as well.........our village celebration that day!!!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Many, many times over many years but eventually October 2010 following my heart attack. It was always a case of "cracked it, just one won't hurt."
> 
> It's a real addiction, only yesterday I was thinking about cigarettes.





I gave up 10 yeats ago. I always liken smoking to being an alcoholic. The temptation never quite goes away And there is always a time or 2 when you really want a cigarette. Luckily that feeling disappears as quickly as I think of it.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I gave up 10 yeats ago. I always liken smoking to being an alcoholic. The temptation never quite goes away And there is always a time or 2 when you really want a cigarette. Luckily that feeling disappears as quickly as I think of it.



Yes, when I get the feeling my head quickly tells me where the one will lead to..........

Guy I know who's an alcoholic fell off the wagon this week after 18 months. Very sad.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2022)

I have up smoking 35 years ago. I just stopped and have never wanted to restart.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2022)

I said earlier that we have a good marriage.
Scrap that.........I am filing for divorce.
MrsD has just done wordle in TWO .....it took me 4.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> I have up smoking 35 years ago. I just stopped and have never wanted to restart.



I recall, as a lad (1950s) that a mates dad smoked 60 Capstan full strength per day.
Even as a young lad I recall thinking "that sounds a lot".


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2022)

I have never smoked, even as a teenager. I was always a sporty kid, and from an early age knew the health risks. My mum on the other hand was quite a heavy smoker, from the age of 15 apparently. 40 Players Weights a day. Although not a smoker, as a kid I was probably on 20 a day passive smoking.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> I have never smoked, even as a teenager. I was always a sporty kid, and from an early age knew the health risks. My mum on the other hand was quite a heavy smoker, from the age of 15 apparently. 40 Players Weights a day. Although not a smoker, as a kid I was probably on 20 a day passive smoking.



Blimey! That's brought back a childhood memory.
My uncle Sid used to smoke Player Weights.


----------



## pawl (3 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay...tis Fish Friday!
> Table booked at SQ for a posh lunch.
> Apparently, there's something going on involving the Queen this weekend, from what I can gather from the media.





Are you sure it’s Friday.Just come off Mundane News several on there including me think it’s Saturday


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Many, many times over many years but eventually October 2010 following my heart attack. It was always a case of "cracked it, just one won't hurt."
> 
> It's a real addiction, only yesterday I was thinking about cigarettes.




I smoked from the age 15 and gave up in 1977 when I was 26, still feel the need for a fag once in a while.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2022)

I set up Apple Pay on my watch yesterday. I am tempted to pop round to the supermarket for a couple of things just to try it and check it works ok.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Are you sure it’s Friday.Just come off Mundane News several on there including me think it’s Saturday



Google says it's Friday.
Who am I to argue?


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Google says it's Friday.
> Who am I to argue?



This week, next week or last week?


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> This week, next week or last week?



Who knows?


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2022)

Hurrah! just back from a 5k walk/run and no twinges from the calf. Must resist the temptation to do too much too soon. Perhaps time to change my forum name to Fivekaykev🤔


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It's a real addiction, only yesterday I was thinking about cigarettes





welsh dragon said:


> I gave up 10 yeats ago. I always liken smoking to being an alcoholic. The temptation never quite goes away And there is always a time or 2 when you really want a cigarette. Luckily that feeling disappears as quickly as I think of it.





PaulSB said:


> Yes, when I get the feeling my head quickly tells me where the one will lead to..........
> 
> Guy I know who's an alcoholic fell off the wagon this week after 18 months. Very sad.


I don't think about smoking but recently I have been fancying a pint or two of beer. It is 10 years since I last had one. I gave up when ill with my first*** DVT/pulmonary embolism. 



Dirk said:


> I have up smoking 35 years ago. I just stopped and have never wanted to restart.


I stopped dead and managed a year without a problem. Unfortunately, I boasted in the pub about it being easy and demonstrated that by starting smoking again on the anniversary of packing in...  It took me another few years to give up for good! 

*** I am sure that I'd had one a few years before. I had very similar symptoms but managed to recover without seeing a doctor. 

Speaking of DVTs...  I got some unusual discomfort in my damaged leg on my metric century ride last weekend. It eased over the next few days but returned again yesterday and has been like that for over 24 hours now. The leg is more swollen than usual and feels a bit numb. It isn't unusual for me to get it for an hour or so but this is lasting a lot longer. No panic yet but I will have to see what happens next with it.

I didn't do my planned ride yesterday, thinking that I would rest the leg. I will do a short ride today once the rain stops. If that goes okay I might attempt my metric century tomorrow. That consists of local loops so I can easily shorten the ride if the leg becomes a problem.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I set up Apple Pay on my watch yesterday. I am tempted to pop round to the supermarket for a couple of things just to try it and check it works ok.



Someone in Aldi a couple of days ago was struggling to pay with his watch, then with his phone. I thought to myself that the tech was playing up but then he could not even pay with his bank card. His bank was rejecting all attempts at payments. He had to leave his shopping behind and headed off to argue with the bank!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2022)

I have cleaned and tidied. Washing is In The machine. Bathroom cleaned. The floors vacuumed. Time for a coffee.

We will probably have bacon cobs for lunch today. We bought some nice fresh ones yesterday.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have cleaned and tidied. Washing is In The machine. Bathroom cleaned. The floors vacuumed. Time for a coffee.
> 
> We will probably have bacon cobs for lunch today. We bought some nice fresh ones yesterday.


We are having indian takeaway later as my Bro and SiL are calling in. We are just having mixed starters but they can both eat for England


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I set up Apple Pay on my watch yesterday. I am tempted to pop round to the supermarket for a couple of things just to try it and check it works ok.



I use Google Pay a lot. Love it.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I use Google Pay a lot. Love it.



It worked perfectly. I took the debit card just in case. Quick double press on the side button then hold the watch face over the card reader. Good to know if I'm out and about and need to grab something in a shop somewhere.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I use Google Pay a lot. Love it.



I will look into that now that I have a phone with NFC, a screen bright enough to read in all conditions, and a quick reliable fingerprint scanner. 

I used my debit card on a mobile card scanner at a market stall recently and had a nagging feeling that there might be security risks... 

I sometimes go out without my wallet, but very rarely without my phone - only if I forget to put it in my pocket or bag.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I will look into that now that I have a phone with NFC, a screen bright enough to read in all conditions, and a quick reliable fingerprint scanner.
> 
> I used my debit card on a mobile card scanner at a market stall recently and had a nagging feeling that there might be security risks...
> 
> I sometimes go out without my wallet, but very rarely without my phone - only if I forget to put it in my pocket or bag.



I am often out without my phone or money so this will be handy for me if I need to pop into a store when out and about.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am often out without my phone or money so this will be handy for me if I need to pop into a store when out and about.



I haven't worn a conventional watch for over 20 years but I am starting to be tempted by smartwatches! 

If I bought one it would be an Android model. I would want excellent health and fitness monitoring and good enough GPS capabilities to easily navigate a 12-15 hour bike ride. 

I think that they are probably still too expensive for me though.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It worked perfectly. I took the debit card just in case. Quick double press on the side button then hold the watch face over the card reader. Good to know if I'm out and about and need to grab something in a shop somewhere.



Yes, haven’t set mine up yet, but, one the things I must do, have to at least pretend to be uptodate. 😊


----------



## rustybolts (3 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It worked perfectly. I took the debit card just in case. Quick double press on the side button then hold the watch face over the card reader. Good to know if I'm out and about and need to grab something in a shop somewhere.



Is that a Fenix6 you used to pay ?


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jun 2022)

Done walking


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Is that a Fenix6 you used to pay ?



No Apple Watch. Sadly the Fenix is still very restricted to what banks it can be set up with. I think it might just be Santander at the moment in the uk


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't worn a conventional watch for over 20 years but I am starting to be tempted by smartwatches!
> 
> If I bought one it would be an Android model. I would want excellent health and fitness monitoring and good enough GPS capabilities to easily navigate a 12-15 hour bike ride.
> 
> I think that they are probably still too expensive for me though.



I have a Vivoactive HR. It's good for recording and will do that time easily but navigation is decidedly tricky. Stick to Garmin or Wahoo.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jun 2022)

There's a great scam on Facebook and it seems people are falling for it. Apparently BP are leaving Russia and so have a lot of surplus fuel to get rid of. Click here to register for your new fuel card - just £1.78 for 200 litres. Suckers!


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> There's a great scam on Facebook and it seems people are falling for it. Apparently BP are leaving Russia and so have a lot of surplus fuel to get rid of. Click here to register for your new fuel card - just £1.78 for 200 litres. Suckers!



I've seen that, its come up on my news feed a couple of times, I've just scrolled past.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I've seen that, its come up on my news feed a couple of times, I've just scrolled past.



I registered 2 weeks ago but received nothing yet. Strange as BP are a good company


----------



## mikeIow (3 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am often out without my phone or money so this will be handy for me if I need to pop into a store when out and about.



I *love* having several cards in my Apple wallet: use it all the time! 
Usually carry a couple of cards “in case” (with a tenner….although I can’t recall the last time I needs cash!

On smart watches….I wore a semi-smart one (no pay features), but when I stepped away from the day job I sort of resolved to not wear a watch again…..might change my mind sometime, but always have the phone or cycle computer to tell me the time!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2022)

Change of plan. Bacon, egg, sausage and baked beans.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2022)

This came up on my Facebook page.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Change of plan. Bacon, egg, sausage and baked beans.



An all day brunch then  Yummy.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I use Google Pay a lot. Love it.



Me too. Been using it since the start of this year.*
I've even managed to get MrsD to use it. She was very reluctant but is now a total fan.

*I still always carry a couple of hundred in my wallet.....just in case.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2022)

Another walk done. Gosh it’s really busy out there. That’s 32,000 steps for the day. That’ll do me!

It’s finally warmed up quite a bit.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2022)

mikeIow said:


> I *love* having several cards in my Apple wallet: use it all the time!
> Usually carry a couple of cards “in case” (with a tenner….although I can’t recall the last time I needs cash!
> 
> On smart watches….I wore a semi-smart one (no pay features), but when I stepped away from the day job I sort of resolved to not wear a watch again…..might change my mind sometime, but always have the phone or cycle computer to tell me the time!



I haven't worn a watch since I retired in 2015.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I haven't worn a watch since I retired in 2015.




Hardly every wore a watch all my life, had one at school until I lost it, not allowed to wear a watch at work, if I go out kayaking or fishing I wear one due to the tides ect, other than that I have a clip-on one to wear on a belt.
Nearly forgot I wear my Garmin for walking to record the data.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another walk done. Gosh it’s really busy out there. That’s 32,000 steps for the day. That’ll do me!
> 
> It’s finally warmed up quite a bit.



 32,000 WoW well done Mo I'm not going to tell you I only did 11,468


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2022)

It's really warm here as well.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's really warm here as well.



Sun has gone now and cloudy and down to 20c here


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2022)

Bumped in to a friend on my walk / jog this morning, she was just heading off herself so we kept each other company for a while. She’s a volunteer heath warden and also does monitoring work for the herpetological society. Her and another friend were walking near the coast and her friend got bitten by an Adder. Her arm started to swell and she was looking a bit out of it so my friend called 999. They had to send a Fire crew to carry her off the Heath, a distance of about a mile, then an Air Ambulance to take her to Dorchester Hospital. They had a couple of doses of antidote and she's had both, she's still in hospital being monitored.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I have a Vivoactive HR. It's good for recording and will do that time easily but navigation is decidedly tricky. Stick to Garmin or Wahoo.


I would not have even thought of it until I noticed that _Sea of Vapours_ navigated using one. 

I did my 'long' ride to Aldi. (At only 7 km it isn't _actually_ long, but it is several times longer than taking the direct route and includes hills which are challenging in my 52/19 gear!) 

My gammy left leg felt fine while I was cycling and walking round the store. It didn't start to swell up again until I got home and stopped moving. That is very typical of the problem that I have with it. The DVT damaged the delicate non-return valves in the vein so now blood can go back in the wrong direction between heartbeats, causing the swelling. 

I think my leg is telling me to stop being such a lazy person and get up and move around more! 

I have now set a 1 hour timer on my phone to remind me to move at least once in that time. I'll run that every day when not up and about.


----------



## gavroche (3 Jun 2022)

Back from the street barbecue and met some very nice neighbours of our daughter's. A couple of them used to have a house in France , another one is also a keen cyclist so a good natter we had and a very pleasant afternoon spent.
We feel reassured that our daughter won't feel on her own now when our grandson goes to Uni in Brighton in September.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2022)

My action timer is definitely needed! I have a daily alarm set for 18:00 anyway to remind me to take my warfarin, which I did this evening, then I glanced down at my laptop and... _apparently _seconds later my 19:00 timer alarm went off. An hour had vanished just like that and I hadn't moved from the sofa! I jumped up and wandered about doing odd jobs for a couple of minutes.

Back to sitting down with the laptop and _ANOTHER _hour has nearly gone, just like that... I'll take the 20:00 opportunity to have a pee break, then spend another hour correcting the internet (not quite all of it!) before getting up again at 21:00 to make this evening's salad. Mug of tea at 22:00...

I have to ask the question - _does life get any better than this?_  (I'm hoping that the answer is '_yes_', or at least a cautious '_maybe_'! )


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My action timer is definitely needed! I have a daily alarm set for 18:00 anyway to remind me to take my warfarin, which I did this evening, then I glanced down at my laptop and... _apparently _seconds later my 19:00 timer alarm went off. An hour had vanished just like that and I hadn't moved from the sofa! I jumped up and wandered about doing odd jobs for a couple of minutes.
> 
> Back to sitting down with the laptop and _ANOTHER _hour has nearly gone, just like that... I'll take the 20:00 opportunity to have a pee break, then spend another hour correcting the internet (not quite all of it!) before getting up again at 21:00 to make this evening's salad. Mug of tea at 22:00...
> 
> I have to ask the question - _does life get any better than this?_  (I'm hoping that the answer is '_yes_', or at least a cautious '_maybe_'! )


*Possibly*


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2022)

The heavens have opened now. Thunderstorms were forcast


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The heavens have opened now. Thunderstorms were forcast



We'll get the rain early in the morning.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jun 2022)

I've spent most of the day in the garden. 
Dahlias planted out, some in the borders, some in pots. 
The grass has been cut, and a couple of shrubs that have been in pots for years have been split up and are now planted in the garden.
Another busy day. 
Time for another mug of tea.


----------



## mistyoptic (3 Jun 2022)

Bit of gardening, resulting in the need for a trip to the tip. Put up the bunting for tomorrow’s street party. Cod with clementines for dinner and now listening to Spotify’s “Jubilee playlist” with a glass of 🍷


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The heavens have opened now. Thunderstorms were forcast


Not too bad, we'd snow forecast for the weekend. And the council reacted according to the forecasts, we'd the gritters out* in the rain last night.



*In June!!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2022)

@ColinJ, you need Bailey Hall Bank.





Where Berry Lane ends and Bailey Hall Road start/end, direction of travel dependent.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> @ColinJ, you need Bailey Hall Bank.
> View attachment 647523
> 
> Where Berry Lane ends and Bailey Hall Road start/end, direction of travel dependent.



There are scores of the damn things round here, aren't there!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> There are scores of the damn things round here, aren't there!


And nearly all go straight up/down. Non of this zig-zag nonsense you'll see now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks, woke really early and couldn’t settle so I’m reading a book. Looking after granddaughter while mum does parkrun, it’s Jubilee parkrun so people are bringing cake and dressing up a bit 🇬🇧🍰


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2022)

Good morning Kev and everyone else .
Last night I was so tired. My body felt tired.
I was in bed and asleep before 10 but had a poor, restless night......then I was awake and up by 0500.
I will likely be back in bed by 10.00.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2022)

Morning. Similar to yesterday with a cool, overcast start before the sun breaks through and warms up again later.

I’ll just head out for a wander after my cuppa.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2022)

Good morning from a dull, grey and windy Coventry, my bimble has been postponed, which is a shame as I've got a new pair of pedals to ride, I've spent years on SPD click R light release pedals and have now treated myself to a pair of PD-ME700 SPD Pedals in Black and was looking forward to my first ride on them. Carer was early, quarter past six, my Good Lady has now gone back to sleep on the settee.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jun 2022)

Morning all. 
It's drizzling outside and the forecast has changed a bit. The rain is not now coming my way, we'll see.
A trip to the Vets. this morning.a general checkup up and booster jabs for Millie the Collie.
This afternoon we are meeting a couple of friends for lunch at The Gate in Arkley, which is where Tony Blackburn lives who I am listening to at the moment on the radio.
Another busy day in paradise.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2022)

Cooooeeeee. Forcast is for 18 deg and cloudy. It's quite breezy and overcast here at the moment though. And a tad .

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Jun 2022)

Morning all . Have been up since 7, which is unheard of for me on a Saturday these days . But wife and daughter had a club ride starting near Draycote and didn’t want to ride there. So I get up early and get the bike carrier out and get it all ready only to be told by my wife, who is still bed that the ride has cancelled at the last minute due to the high winds 😂. Luckily I did not have my grumpy head on this morning and mrs exlaser has promised to buy me breakfast at our cafe to make up for it . So it’s not all bad. 😀


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2022)

Good day people. A beautiful Lancashire day has dawned. Yesterday's village Jubilee picnic was fantastic, around 200 people turned up. Great friends, their children, grandchildren, most of the village including folk we hardly ever see. The bar was open and humming, I worked a solid 2.5 hours serving! Very relaxed affair, bring your own picnic and join in. Lots of great homemade cakes. Brilliant. So pleased for the young woman who organised things.

Today? Well I'll be doing stuff like sweeping out the garage, planting brassicas but first have to collect my Kinesis from the LBS as they've added oval rings for me. A ride had been planned but I cancelled my invite as #1 son is coming home, he should have come yesterday but changed plans and hasn't said what time. A bit peeved by this as the ride is a glorious route including Cross 'o Greet, Quernmore (a favourite road), Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, a favourite stop at Puddleducks cafe (the dead centre of the British Isles - we have everything in Lancashire!!). Still that's being a parent for you...........


----------



## Dirk (4 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Forecast is good for the first race day in the Isle of Man. Superbikes away at 12.00 followed by the first Sidecar race at 15.00.
I've paid for the streaming service on TT Live and the coverage is pretty good. Shall be settling in to watch todays coverage later on. It's been 23 years since I last raced there and I don't think I'll ever get it out of my system. Three guys I used to race against are still at it - Conrad Harrison, Greg Lambert & Bruce Moore - albeit I am older than all of them.
Happy days!


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a dull, grey and windy Coventry, my bimble has been postponed, which is a shame as I've got a new pair of pedals to ride, I've spent years on SPD click R light release pedals and have now treated myself to a pair of PD-ME700 SPD Pedals in Black and was looking forward to my first ride on them. Carer was early, quarter past six, my Good Lady has now gone back to sleep on the settee.
> 
> View attachment 647550



Don’t mention clipless pedals to me 😕. I really like spd pedals but my knees don’t . So I changed decades ago to time pedals and then to speedplay frog which are great as they have unlimited float but now I am having more and more problems flicking my heels out to unclip. I think my next step is to go back to out fashioned pedals with cages like I had when I was a kid, I don’t like this getting old and decrepit thing 😕😂😀


----------



## pawl (4 Jun 2022)

Morning one and all.Not a good nights sleep due to aircraft noise .Seemed to be evere10mins. We don’t usually hear them much Must have something to do with wind direction.East mid airport is some distance away and have usually gained height before reaching us


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Don’t mention clipless pedals to me 😕. I really like spd pedals but my knees don’t . So I changed decades ago to time pedals and then to speedplay frog which are great as they have unlimited float but now I am having more and more problems flicking my heels out to unclip. I think my next step is to go back to out fashioned pedals with cages like I had when I was a kid, I don’t like this getting old and decrepit thing 😕😂😀



I've got a pair of Time pedals in the shed somewhere, I don't know where the cleats are though. I'm a late adopter of clipless pedals, for a while I was running clips and straps on my commuter, commuting in steel toe capped boots, and clipless on my best bike.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I've got a pair of Time pedals in the shed somewhere, I don't know where the cleats are though. I'm a late adopter of clipless pedals, for a while I was running clips and straps on my commuter, commuting in steel toe capped boots, and clipless on my best bike.



I liked Time pedals but the spring pressure is high which is why I changed to Speedplay frog which have no spring pressure at all . But my increasingly stiff ankles are making a not uncliping fall more and more likely. And I just don’t bounce as well as I did 😂.
I like using mountain bike pedals . Has anyone used eggbeaters as they are the only make of pedal I haven’t tried? 😀


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a dull, grey and windy Coventry, my bimble has been postponed, which is a shame as I've got a new pair of pedals to ride, I've spent years on SPD click R light release pedals and have now treated myself to a pair of PD-ME700 SPD Pedals in Black and was looking forward to my first ride on them. Carer was early, quarter past six, my Good Lady has now gone back to sleep on the settee.
> 
> View attachment 647550


I have a pair of those on my CX bike. I think I can feel the extra support that the bigger platform gives compared to the smaller SPD pedals I use on 4 other bikes, but not enough to make me replace those. Maybe if the smaller pedals ever wear out I will upgrade them, but I have only worn out one pair, and that took about 25 years! 

I have a pair of single-sided SPD pedals with intermediate - size platforms on my 2-speed bike. They are comfy when clipped in but I don't like having to mess about flipping the pedal to the cleat side. 


PaulSB said:


> the ride is a glorious route including Cross 'o Greet, Quernmore (a favourite road), Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland


That _IS_ a lovely route. I often organise a ride on a similar route but we do it in the opposite direction and usually stop at *Bridge House Farm Tearooms* in Wray. 


Exlaser2 said:


> I am having more and more problems flicking my heels out to unclip


Have you decreased the release tensions to minimum? I have mine so low that my feet almost falls out under their own weight, though never by accident. *Make sure that you do both sides of both pedals* - I missed doing one side of one new pedal and got my foot stuck!


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jun 2022)

Morning, dull and overcast here today and not very warm so a “stay at home day for me”.
Defrosting my small freezer right now, may do more house (flat) work later.....well you have to do something  or it's a long day


----------



## rustybolts (4 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Forecast is good for the first race day in the Isle of Man. Superbikes away at 12.00 followed by the first Sidecar race at 15.00.
> I've paid for the streaming service on TT Live and the coverage is pretty good. Shall be settling in to watch todays coverage later on. It's been 23 years since I last raced there and I don't think I'll ever get it out of my system. Three guys I used to race against are still at it - Conrad Harrison, Greg Lambert & Bruce Moore - albeit I am older than all of them.
> Happy days!



I got the TT+ subscription too , its much more impressive than I thought it would be. The Birchells look untouchable in the sidecars. Hope that Le Blanc girl goes well and also Marie Costello in the sidecars . Hope everybody has a safe ride and its a good day. The bumping on the sidecars down Sulby straight looks pretty intense


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jun 2022)

rustybolts said:


> I got the TT+ subscription too , its much more impressive than I thought it would be. The Birchells look untouchable in the sidecars. Hope that Le Blanc girl goes well and also Marie Costello in the sidecars . Hope everybody has a safe ride and its a good day. The bumping on the sidecars down Sulby straight looks pretty intense



Is it my memory or didn't the TTs used to be shown as a standard thing on terrestial tv ?
Seems crazy that all those track races are shown but one of the best races in Europe is not.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Jun 2022)

I think you might get highlights on ITV 4 . You certainly used to . 😀


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Morning one and all.Not a good nights sleep due to aircraft noise .Seemed to be evere10mins. We don’t usually hear them much Must have something to do with wind direction.East mid airport is some distance away and have usually gained height before reaching us


You certain they were civilian, not military aircraft?

They might have been practicing their bombing runs.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jun 2022)

I'm baking a Victoria sponge cake and it's all for me


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2022)

My noisy neighbours buggered off at 11.45 so I grabbed my step ladder and paint and got out and gave the shed a coat of paint. It was probably a bit too warm for painting as it was almost starting to dry just after each section. 

Think I’ll just chill out for the afternoon as a) it is too hot for me and b) it’ll be mobbed.


----------



## rustybolts (4 Jun 2022)

a little Saturday humor !


----------



## pawl (4 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You certain they were civilian, not military aircraft?
> 
> They might have been practicing their bombing runs.



Yes EastMidlands Airport started commercial transport night flights some years ago.It was


A-mate of mine used to live very close to the airport and moved soon after night flights started..
It was very windy last night this may have increased the noise level


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jun 2022)

@Dirk I think you grow Elephant garlic? I'm growing for the first time and I'm wondering about harvest. I have two plants which are putting up flowers and if this was true garlic I'd see it as an indication it would soon be time to harvest. At this stage true garlic also starts to yellow, another sure sign of being ready to pick.

My Elephant garlic is still growing strongly, no leaf yellowing but flower stems are appearing. It seems very early to harvest. Any thoughts?

My inclination is to cut the scapes and eat them leaving the plant to grow.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2022)

I went to bed a bit earlier than usual which was a total waste of time because my one iffy leg has now become two VERY iffy legs! 

I have just been reading about the symptoms and I think that this might be my first ever bout of Restless Legs Syndrome. Bloody hell! 

When people told me they suffered from RLS I just imagined that their legs twitched a bit while they were trying to sleep. This feels like I have tried to run a fast marathon without training... 

Not (yet!) as bad as full-blown cramps but about one third of the way there. I can see that sleeping is going to be even harder than usual. Damn!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I went to bed a bit earlier than usual which was a total waste of time because my one iffy leg has now become two VERY iffy legs!
> 
> I have just been reading about the symptoms and I think that this might be my first ever bout of Restless Legs Syndrome. Bloody hell!
> 
> ...



I can sympathise as I get bad leg cramps and weird muscle twitching that seemed to start after my bouts of disc herniation/sciatica. 

I wasn’t sleeping well so have just got up.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks ,
Massive thunderstorms last night. Never experienced such an intense and persistent period of lightning and we could feel a pressure wave on a couple of occasions. Heard a noise from inside the house and investigated, couldn’t find anything but this morning I saw one of the glass panels from the light shade on the landing has fallen out. Coffee first, then a visual roof inspection. I feel sorry for any one camping locally.
Have a peaceful day folks 
👍☕️⚡️⚡️


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2022)

Good morning people, its a tad damp today, early carer again this morning, quarter past six, should be back to the usual time tomorrow, but even that is too early, half six to seven o clock, my Good lady has had her breakfast and has gone back to sleep on the settee.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2022)

Coooooeeeee. Rather damp here as well. Lots of rain overnight. We have storm warnings for today as well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (5 Jun 2022)

Good morning. 
Lots of rain overnight, like a lot of places. 
Next doors cherry tree is a hive of activity. Every year, on the day the cherries are ripe birds of all kinds descend upon it and clear all the cherries. Today is that day.
Today will be a domestics type of day as the rain is set to continue all day.
Still got to take muttley out across the fields though. 
Have fun everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2022)

Morning for the second time. The bath is running and I am off for a steep having just got back from a 35 mile spin. Longest and fastest for ages. Lord knows how as I barely got 3 hours sleep.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2022)

Morning all.
I was really tired last night but MrsD wanted to stay up and watch the Buck House concert.
I then totally crashed but at, maybe 0400 I had a vivid dream and shot up awake. After that it was fitful so at 0630 I got up.
No rain here yet but plenty forecast.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Jun 2022)

Morning all , hope you all have good if damp day .
Looks like I might need my waterproofs for sailing today 😂😀


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2022)

Good grey and windy day. Forecast is for 12mph winds, more like 20-25 at present. No riding today.

@Dave7 hang in there pal. Take things easy and keep us updated. 

Now raining so I think today will be dashing up and down to the allotment to do jobs between showers.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Not a good day at the TT. Big crash just after the start and the sidecar race was red flagged. No information was available for several hours and I was getting worried that one of my old buddies had been involved. Finally got info around 10pm. I've never known such a blanket news clampdown before. A newcomer French crew were involved and sadly the passenger was killed. They had started immediately in front of one of my old mates who, fortunately, narrowly missed the carnage and pulled in at Quarterbridge.
I've been in a very similar position myself, at the 1995 TT. It has a profound effect on you, that you never get over.

On a more cheerful note:



Dave7 said:


> Is it my memory or didn't the TTs used to be shown as a standard thing on terrestial tv ?
> Seems crazy that all those track races are shown but one of the best races in Europe is not.


I don't think that the TT was ever shown by the BBC on TV.
They used to do live commentary of the races, on the radio, in the 1950s,


PaulSB said:


> My Elephant garlic is still growing strongly, no leaf yellowing but flower stems are appearing. It seems very early to harvest. Any thoughts?
> 
> My inclination is to cut the scapes and eat them leaving the plant to grow.


I harvest mine when the leaves turn yellow and sag.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good grey and windy day. Forecast is for 12mph winds, more like 20-25 at present. No riding today.
> 
> @Dave7 hang in there pal. Take things easy and keep us updated.
> 
> Now raining so I think today will be dashing up and down to the allotment to do jobs between showers.



Much appreciated.....thanks.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jun 2022)

Constant heavy rain here now.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> I harvest mine when the leaves turn yellow and sag.


Thanks, that's how I treat my garlic. Pleased to know it's the same with elephant garlic


----------



## gavroche (5 Jun 2022)

Morning all. Apparently, we are going to the cinema in Barnstaple in one hour to see Downtown Abbey. We will probably have a pub lunch after the film. 
.When we get back, it will be time to put the bike away in the car , ready for the long drive back tomorrow. 
We have had a very good stay in Devon and I covered 63 miles on the bike when the weather was nice. The forecast in North Wales doesn't look good for next week though.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> Morning all. Apparently, we are going to the cinema in Barnstaple in one hour to see Downtown Abbey. We will probably have a pub lunch after the film.
> .When we get back, it will be time to put the bike away in the car , ready for the long drive back tomorrow.
> We have had a very good stay in Devon and I covered 63 miles on the bike when the weather was nice. The forecast in North Wales doesn't look good for next week though.



Which pub are you thinking of going to?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2022)

A lovely day here. Sunny but an easterly breeze. I have just been a little wander to stretch the legs before it gets any hotter or busier. I might be tempted to have a little lie down this afternoon as my Garmin isn't happy with my body battery being so low!


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jun 2022)

My Garmin hasn't got a body battery thingy, I just look in the mirror to see my state of health


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> A lovely day here. Sunny but an easterly breeze. I have just been a little wander to stretch the legs before it gets any hotter or busier. I might be tempted to have a little lie down this afternoon as my Garmin isn't happy with my body battery being so low!
> 
> 
> View attachment 647719



Oh dear Mo, take it easy. I've found the Garmin " Body battery " to be pretty indicative of how my body is. I've never managed to get below 5, I think that must be the baseline.
Rest and a cuppa 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2022)

I have cleaned the patio doors which are all glass and about 12 feet wide. I daresay it's going to hiss down with rain very soon.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have cleaned the patio doors which are all glass and about 12 feet wide. I daresay it's going to hiss down with rain very soon.



You've done it now.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2022)

I am sorry to hear what happened at the TT. 

For the racing... I noticed that there is a highlight show on ITV4 in the evenings, and presumably available on ITV Hub later? 

As for me, my legs, sleep... That was an '_interesting_' night, and I don't mean in a good way! It took me hours to get to sleep, then I had weird dreams and woke up. I went through that loop several times before finally getting a few hours. 

I woke up at 12:45 feeling relatively good considering, but my legs feel like they have done some heavy duty exercise, which they haven't done. Well, unless you count bedding kicking as an exercise? My super king-sized duvet ended up beside the bed and one of my pillows on the floor at the far end! 

The weather here is iffy, but I said that I might cycle over to Hebden Bridge between showers with a leek for my friend who is cooking and forgot to buy one. It isn't actually far for her to go back to the shops but I need to get out.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2022)

12boy said:


> In the last few weeks Mrs 12's health has declined greatlyas she stopped chemo. The last round was simply too brutal on her GI tract and last Thursday I made her go to the ER whereupon she was hospitalized until Thursday. My sons came up late Thursday afternoon at which time she transferred to Hospice at her request. We spent some good time with her and I learned at 5:40 yesterday morning she had just passed away in her sleep. She fought hard for about 5 1/2 years without complaining oor losing her sweet nature, and when she was ready, left us. As with most of us, she wanted to die quietly in her sleep and that is what happened. Although I obviously will have to learn to live without her, it is very comforting that she is no longer suffering. We would have been married 44 years in July.



I am so sorry to read this, I had completely missed your post. I can't imagine how it feels. It will be 44 years my wife and I have been together come August.

From all you've said your love and support for your wife in the last five years has been enormous and helped her every single day.

Stay safe and well.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2022)

I scrolled back a bit to find @Chief Broom but stumbled on news I had missed.

Do we know how the chief is?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> You've done it now.





Rain for 40 days and 40 nights


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2022)

I've come back from doing a little bit of shopping to find that one of the local birds has splattered the kitchen window , from the mess its made it must have been a decent sized bird which probably had a dose of the s***s.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Jun 2022)

Err yes , I got wet sailing 😂😂😀😀


----------



## gavroche (5 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Which pub are you thinking of going to?



We went to Waterfront pub in Westward Ho for a carvery.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jun 2022)

Wandered up to Wimborne, the square and area around the Minster was closed to traffic. Loads of picnic benches around the area, lots of people drinking fizzy stuff. We ate our sandwiches while sitting on the grass outside the Minster. There's a man buried in the wall of the Minster ( the local Spoons is called " The Man in the Wall " .We ended up in the Butchers Dog, nice window seat so we could people watch 😎


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2022)

I got my bike out to cycle over to Hebden Bridge (and back) on leek and red onion delivery duties. As I was locking my door a little girl cycled up to me on her pink bike...

Sweet kid: "_That's a big bike, mister!_"
Me: "_That's because I am much bigger than you!_"
Kid: "_Oh, yeah._"

[Her young friends walked up...]

Kid #2: "_Nice bike!_"
Me: "_Thanks!_"

Kid #3: "_Where are yer goin'?_"
Me: "_T' Hebden Bridge._"
Kid #3: "_'ow long will that tek yer?_"
Me: "_About 20 minutes._"
Kid #3 : "_So, yer'll be 'ome in about 40 minutes then?_"
Me: "_No, about an hour and a half. My friend will make me a drink and I'll have a chat with her._"

[I start to ride away...]

Chorus of childrens' voices: "_Bye bye, mister!_"

As I was cycling along the A646. I thought how nice that encounter had been. But then dark thoughts flitted into my mind... Sweet kids - pah! I think that they were casing the joint! I imagine one of them whipping out a phone and calling her burglar dad... "_Dad - it's safe t' brek in - 'e's gone fer over an hour!_"



Exlaser2 said:


> Err yes , I got wet sailing 😂😂😀😀



And I got wet cycling on my 17 km round trip ride.

The main road in HB town centre is now a potholed disgrace! Well, by some local get-out clause the imperfections in the surface may not actually be legally classified as '_potholes_', but they were big enough and rough enough that you would not want to cycle over them unless you were on a bike with very large tyres which were not pumped to a high pressure!

Anyway, I delivered the veg and had a quick coffee and chat. I couldn't stop long because I needed to get back before those burglars left with all my stuff!

Home. No burglary. So what have I learned from this?

Local schools are pretty hot on teaching the twenty times table!
Local schools are pretty lukewarm on teaching "_Don't speak to strangers_"!
Some sweet kids _ARE _just sweet kids! 
Legs okay on the bike. Still giving problems off it. I will have to monitor the situation in case of sinister developments.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I scrolled back a bit to find @Chief Broom but stumbled on news I had missed.
> 
> Do we know how the chief is?


Is this the piece you mean?
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/post-6739078

The newest is all from last weekend.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Wandered up to Wimborne, the square and area around the Minster was closed to traffic. Loads of picnic benches around the area, lots of people drinking fizzy stuff. We ate our sandwiches while sitting on the grass outside the Minster. *There's a man buried in the wall of the Minster *( the local Spoons is called " The Man in the Wall " .We ended up in the Butchers Dog, nice window seat so we could people watch 😎


Dead or alive?


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is this the piece you mean?
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/post-6739078
> 
> The newest is all from last weekend.



Yes, that's where I was sent on a search for @Chief Broom


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2022)

Hmm, an interesting (to me, at least ) development concerning my numb left leg...

I have been trying to get comfortable since getting back from my ride this afternoon. Every time I sat down the leg went numb, even though it didn't when I was on the bike. On the bike of course I am pedalling, which keeps the blood in the leg circulating, rather than pooling in the calf. I am also in a different position to the one I adopt on my sofa. I have to lie in a semi-recumbent position on the sofa and put my legs up on a footstool to avoid discomfort from the damaged leg, but that has not been working for the last few days...

I discovered that if I turn sideways and take the weight on either hip I am comfortable. That is not very convenient when using a laptop though! I had a flash of inspiration, and wondered if the problem was being caused by pressure at the top of my left leg/buttock. I folded a cushion and sat on that, taking all my weight on the RHS of the seat. Aha - no problem now!

So, there is something wrong on the LHS. I'll avoid putting any weight on that side for a few days and see if the leg/buttock problem eases.

I still don't know why I had the restless legs problem last night though. I'm wondering if that is unrelated and caused by using a dustpan and brush on the lounge carpet yesterday? I am not very flexible and may have overstretched to reach down to the floor. (The reason that I didn't use my vacuum cleaner is that it still smells of my sister's dog _*4 YEARS AFTER HE WAS LAST HERE! *_I have changed the bag a few times since then and cleaned the filter, but somehow the smell lingers and it gets right up my nose!) 

Let's see if the problem occurs again tonight... (I hope not because I have enough problems sleeping anyway without my legs going walkabout!)


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, an interesting (to me, at least ) development concerning my numb left leg...
> 
> I have been trying to get comfortable since getting back from my ride this afternoon. Every time I sat down the leg went numb, even though it didn't when I was on the bike. On the bike of course I am pedalling, which keeps the blood in the leg circulating, rather than pooling in the calf. I am also in a different position to the one I adopt on my sofa. I have to lie in a semi-recumbent position on the sofa and put my legs up on a footstool to avoid discomfort from the damaged leg, but that has not been working for the last few days...
> 
> ...


Have you cleaned all the filters!
There's usually more than one.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have you cleaned all the filters!
> There's usually more than one.



Hmm, I think that I only found one... I'll have another look!


----------



## rustybolts (6 Jun 2022)

12boy said:


> In the last few weeks Mrs 12's health has declined greatlyas she stopped chemo. The last round was simply too brutal on her GI tract and last Thursday I made her go to the ER whereupon she was hospitalized until Thursday. My sons came up late Thursday afternoon at which time she transferred to Hospice at her request. We spent some good time with her and I learned at 5:40 yesterday morning she had just passed away in her sleep. She fought hard for about 5 1/2 years without complaining oor losing her sweet nature, and when she was ready, left us. As with most of us, she wanted to die quietly in her sleep and that is what happened. Although I obviously will have to learn to live without her, it is very comforting that she is no longer suffering. We would have been married 44 years in July.



Just read your post now and am extremely sorry at your very sad news . Hope you have many happy memories to sustain you through these difficult days ahead and that your sons and family will support you. My heart goes out to you


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, an interesting (to me, at least ) development concerning my numb left leg...
> 
> I have been trying to get comfortable since getting back from my ride this afternoon. Every time I sat down the leg went numb, even though it didn't when I was on the bike. On the bike of course I am pedalling, which keeps the blood in the leg circulating, rather than pooling in the calf. I am also in a different position to the one I adopt on my sofa. I have to lie in a semi-recumbent position on the sofa and put my legs up on a footstool to avoid discomfort from the damaged leg, but that has not been working for the last few days...
> 
> ...



Maybe it’s spinal? I have been left with some permanent leg/foot numbness ever since been diagnosed with lumbar disc herniations and my two bad bouts of sciatica and find sitting is the worst thing for it.


Morning. Up early as usual. I was awake earlier but thought I better at least rest if not sleep. Cuppa then walk. It’s actually quite cool at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2022)

Good Morning. Grey, damp and still........perhaps I should move?  Woke early but a brew sent me back to bed for another 90 minutes sleep. 

Google calendar has sent me the usual very useful email telling me I have nothing in my schedule for today. Surprise? Nope. Gravel ride today to Monton* which always makes me think I'm in the Alpes-Maritime but in fact on the Bridgewater canal just outside Worsley.  The slight overnight rain will have been enough to dampen down the dust but hopefully not sufficient to make it muddy, it'll probably set like concrete on the frame. The cafe in Monton offers possibly the finest sausage rolls in the known universe.........I'll try to get a photo.

*Menton/Monton similar pronunciation before I get picked up on the spelling! 

Weetabix, banana, coffee are calling. See y'all later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning. Grey, damp and still........perhaps I should move?  Woke early but a brew sent me back to bed for another 90 minutes sleep.
> 
> Google calendar has sent me the usual very useful email telling me I have nothing in my schedule for today. Surprise? Nope. Gravel ride today to Monton* which always makes me think I'm in the Alpes-Maritime but in fact on the Bridgewater canal just outside Worsley.  The slight overnight rain will have been enough to dampen down the dust but hopefully not sufficient to make it muddy, it'll probably set like concrete on the frame. The cafe in Monton offers possibly the finest sausage rolls in the known universe.........I'll try to get a photo.
> 
> ...



Living the life Paul… 😎👍☀️


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks, its a tad damp here today, I was thinking about a bimble this morning but its been postponed again, housework and a trip down the club for today.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2022)

Coooeee. Damp and dull here but at least it isn't raining, well not yet anyway. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2022)

Good morning all. 
It looks damp outside after overnight rain, even the dog had to be persuaded to go out for a wee.
The plumber should be coming this morning to sort out the cistern on the downstairs toilet. The cyphon seems to of given up, you have to pump the handle a few times to get it to flush.
Other than that, all the normal stuff to do today. Hopefully I can get out on the bike later.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Out early for shopping in Barnstaple, then back by 10.30 to watch todays proceedings in the Isle of Man. The Sidecar race starts at 13.10 and has been cut back to 2 laps. Hoping for a good, safe, day's racing. Good luck to all the riders. Wish I was there.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Living the life Paul… 😎👍☀️



I know........bike, coffee, sausage roll....................what else is there? Well G&T I suppose..............and a decent malt but hey lets not get greedy.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2022)

Morning again. I think our nice spell we have had up here might be coming to an end. The early brightness disappeared and a fair bit of low cloud and mist has come over now making it feel chilly. 7.2 mile brisk walk done which was most enjoyable. Listening to a cuckoo and then got followed by some daft, young stirks running along the field beside me which then set off the Highland pony in the next field too. 

Soon be time for my porridge and a big mug of Barleycup. Still off the caffeine.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Out early for shopping in Barnstaple, then back by 10.30 to watch todays proceedings in the Isle of Man. The Sidecar race starts at 13.10 and has been cut back to 2 laps. Hoping for a good, safe, day's racing. Good luck to all the riders. Wish I was there.



Did you ever race solo Dirk ?
Where you on the bike or the sidecar (equally important imo)


----------



## Paulus (6 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again. I think our nice spell we have had up here might be coming to an end. The early brightness disappeared and a fair bit of low cloud and mist has come over now making it feel chilly. 7.2 mile brisk walk done which was most enjoyable. Listening to a cuckoo and then got followed by some daft, young *stirks* running along the field beside me which then set off the Highland pony in the next field too.
> 
> Soon be time for my porridge and a big mug of Barleycup. Still off the caffeine.


What's a *Stirk *Mo?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> What's a *Stirk *Mo?





It's probably one of those Scottish words that mean absolutely diddly squit to anyone accept the Scottish.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> What's a *Stirk *Mo?



I know Miss Miss .....a yearling bullock or heifer


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2022)

Morning


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I know Miss Miss .....a yearling bullock or heifer



Go to the top of the class young man.


----------



## pawl (6 Jun 2022)

I have really enjoyed the last two days on TV of the Platinum Celebrations.Not sure about the line up for the concert Not here’d of most of them 
My highlight apart from Chris Hoy leading the procession of cyclists 🚴‍♀️ was the Queen with Paddington Bear🇬🇪i🇬🇧🇬🇧


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2022)

Had 2 foxes in the garden over the last few days.
I have no problem with them......so long as they don't crap on the grass.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Had 2 foxes in the garden over the last few days.
> I have no problem with them......so long as they don't crap on the grass.



They will, only bears sh1t in the woods


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2022)

A virgin is coming round today  I mean virgin media are coming to replace my cables for new fibre ones, I've had to move everything away from the inlet where the cable comes in from outside so the place is a bit upside down at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> They will, only bears sh1t in the woods



Haha..... we had one that regularly crapped on the lawn....what a stinky mess it was


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Did you ever race solo Dirk ?
> Where you on the bike or the sidecar (equally important imo)


I raced sidecars - driving & passengering for 10 seasons.
I started racing solos after I retired from sidecars ( most riders do it the other way around ).
I've won races in all disciplines.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> I raced sidecars - driving & passengering for 10 seasons.
> I started racing solos after I retired from sidecars ( most riders do it the other way around ).
> I've won races in all disciplines.



Well done.
What was your best/biggest win ?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe it’s spinal? I have been left with some permanent leg/foot numbness ever since been diagnosed with lumbar disc herniations and my two bad bouts of sciatica and find sitting is the worst thing for it.


It isn't as bad as your problems. I am pretty sure that it is a vascular problem.

Post-DVT, my left calf has averaged about 2 cm bigger circumference than the right. I measured it yesterday and it was 3 cm bigger.

Another awful night but this time it was due to... backache! No, not the agonising type that is caused by trapped nerves. Muscle spasms caused by doing everything differently trying to alleviate symptoms of a numb, swollen leg!

Lights out 02:45. Toss, turn, wriggle, put duvet back on bed, lights back on, crossword, lights out, toss, turn... sunrise, spider solitaire... You know how it goes!

I have no idea when I finally managed to conk out, but I didn't wake up until 13:30!

So here I am with a swollen (but now not numb) left leg, a sore back that feels as though I have been lifting lots of excessively heavy weights, a very stiff neck from whatever crazy posture I finally slept in, and worry about what my body will throw at me next.

I did start to fear that I might have another DVT but that is unlikely with me being on Warfarin. Not impossible, but an outside chance. Even if I had one, I am already on the treatment for it.

I suppose I should get up and go out for my Metro and shopping. It would probably be sensible to walk but I quite fancy one of my mini-rides. I need to check how I am on the bike to make sure that I will be ok for my Garforth forum ride on Saturday. I want to do a few very short rides, then 40-50 km mid-week.

The one saving grace is that kind people are putting hundreds of pounds in my bank account every 4 weeks so I no longer have to worry about money**! 





**Except for the fact that my TV is getting old and needs work doing on it or replacing. That could be a month worth of income gone in one big hit! 

I could buy a cheap TV, but if I do buy new then I want the replacement to be better than my old Samsung. (It wasn't an _awful_ set but it has several picture weaknesses that irk me.)

The alternative is to take the screen to pieces and fix it. The big risk there is cracking the 40" LED panel in the process. 

I do quite fancy a new TV. I thought about keeping the old set to watch YouTube videos on while using the turbo trainer. It probably has a few hundred hours of tolerable picture quality left in it. That could be many years of turbo use but would only be a few months of regular evening viewing. 

Another alternative use would be as a second screen for my attic music studio. Again, it could do for years of use up there unless I really got stuck into music. 

I think I will start checking out new TV models when I get back from the shops. Have any of you bought TVs in the £500-1,000 price range recently? 45-55", 4k/UHD, HDR etc.


----------



## Chief Broom (6 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I scrolled back a bit to find @Chief Broom but stumbled on news I had missed.
> 
> Do we know how the chief is?


Hi PaulSB and folks  Im fine thanks and appreciate the concern 
As mentioned in my last post im aghast/appalled/horrified at current events and i just kinda shut down.... it seems to suck the life out of any hope for the future. Much lesser worries that have been bothering me is tourists trashing the place and bird flue killing of hundreds of birds  at Loch Fleet one of my favourite places there were around 160 dead birds counted of many species. Along the beach at Brora there have been dead cormorants,eiders, guillamots, fulmers, and various others  Im not usually one for getting depressed but its all been a bit too much lately... and i havent even mentioned global warming...
Anyhow i shall go for rides and do more gardening to stay sane [ish]  I had a pleasant spin this morning and had some deer running alongside at one point, they leapt over a tall fence and ran off up a hill


----------



## 12boy (6 Jun 2022)

My sons and one of my DILs have been here since my wife passed away. Although I loved her dearly she was a hoarder and we have been going through mountains of stuff. I will leave my son and DIL here while I go to Albuquerque for a spell to see my sis and niece and her husband. I haven't been out of town for about a year due to Mrs 12's health so it will be an adventure.....38 C for the highs while there. I will take my Brompton for early am rides and hopefully will get some in.
Pretty much squared away with billing and accounts since things were in Sheri's name. I should have changed that months ago but since it was something she could control and liked doing it I left it alone. 
Be well and safe...


----------



## 12boy (6 Jun 2022)

Chief Broom...about the birds, here is a pod of pelicans seen on a little ride.
ColinJ...don't mean to sound alarmist but perhaps a doc visit is needed. Get well soon.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well done.
> What was your best/biggest win ?


Two Club championship wins and 5th in a National championship with the sidecar and got into the replicas at the TT twice.
Won at the Isle of Man Jurby South course as a passenger on a F2 outfit and won at Cadwell as a passenger on a vintage outfit.
Best result on a solo was winning the Champion of Champions VMCC race at Cadwell Park - my first meeting on a solo and probably my most satisfying win, apart from my TT sidecar results and finishing 9th at the Ulster GP.
I also managed to get a 500 Manx Norton around the Manx Grand Prix, on the TT course, at 90mph average.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2022)

12boy said:


> ColinJ...don't mean to sound alarmist but perhaps a doc visit is needed. Get well soon.


Thanks for your concern!

I am watching carefully for signs of anything sinister. Especially, the colour of the leg. If it starts to lose its redness that would be a big worry, indicating either a lack of blood flow or a lack of oxygen in the blood. Diabetes caused it to happen to my brother-in-law last year and the doctors had to lop off a big toe to save the foot and maybe even the leg!

When I had my pulmonary embolisms (emboli?) I was quite horrified by the colour I went. The normal redness in the blood just ebbed away.

The health service here (as in most places) is under a lot of pressure from Covid etc. so it is harder to get an appointment than it used to be. Emergencies would still be handled quickly but my situation isn't (yet?) like that. If it becomes chronic rather than serious then I would feel more inclined to see a doctor about it. I suspect that the advice currently would be to do what I am doing - waiting to see if the problem eases by itself or gets more serious.

I hope that you get through the next few months okay at this difficult time for you. I have been watching the latest series of _Yukon Gold_ and one of the older miners has been talking movingly about losing his wife to cancer last year. It reminded me of you and Sheri.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2022)

Lovely afternoon here so another wander done. That's around 13 miles for the day.

Next door are constructing something in their garage. I'm just hoping and praying it's not some sort of outdoor kennel for their yapping dogs or I am going to lose the plot with them


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2022)

Keep your fingers crossed that they are going to get something quiet, like... rabbits?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2022)

WOWSER! I bonked three miles from home. That hasn't happened in years. Felt dreadful so had a gel and limped home. Bonking apart it was an excellent ride with sausage roll stop.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> WOWSER! I booked three miles from home. That hasn't happened in years. Felt dreadful so had a gel and limped home. Bonking apart it was an excellent ride with sausage roll stop.
> 
> View attachment 647881



So, what you are saying is that those sausage rolls have a negative nutritional value - they actually suck the energy out of you rather than replenishing it!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2022)

I think that I might have found the answer to my problem of getting comfortable when sitting down...



Only one small catch... they cost about $7,000!!! 

I'm searching to see if I can find a much simpler/cheaper equivalent without the fancy motor adjustments. If I can't find exactly what I want for a sensible amount of money then I might have a go at making a chair myself.

I haven't been comfortable sitting down for the 10 years since my DVT, but have just put up with it. This latest problem has finally convinced me that ignoring the problem is only making things worse!


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am sorry to hear what happened at the TT.
> 
> For the racing... I noticed that there is a highlight show on ITV4 in the evenings, and presumably available on ITV Hub later?
> 
> ...



The symptoms you describe sound a bit like my own experience a few years ago. I described it as feeling I had cycled for 100 miles but only trained for 20. The consultant I saw said it was spinal stenosis although that is not what he had on his written report. I think he was just simplifying the thing for me. The only real treatment would be an operation on my lower spine but this would take a long time to recover from and given my relatively advanced age it would take a long time out of my existing lifespan. I opted anyway for no further action and with exercises it seems to be bearable.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2022)

Looks like Virginmedia is not coming today and no phone call or email to say one way or another, don't it just piss you off


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I think that I might have found the answer to my problem of getting comfortable when sitting down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’d love a zero gravity chair too.

this seems to be one of the few places you can get a decent one here but pretty expensive.
https://www.back2.co.uk/perfect-chair-electric-zero-gravity-recliner.html


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> So, what you are saying is that those sausage rolls have a negative nutritional value - they actually suck the energy out of you rather than replenishing it!



Should have had cake as well!

I didn't eat properly over the weekend on either Saturday or Sunday and think I've learned an important lesson today.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The symptoms you describe sound a bit like my own experience a few years ago. I described it as feeling I had cycled for 100 miles but only trained for 20. The consultant I saw said it was spinal stenosis although that is not what he had on his written report. I think he was just simplifying the thing for me. The only real treatment would be an operation on my lower spine but this would take a long time to recover from and given my relatively advanced age it would take a long time out of my existing lifespan. I opted anyway for no further action and with exercises it seems to be bearable.


Yikes!

I'm fairly sure it is caused by me sitting too heavily on damaged blood vessels. I have been trying different seats and getting worthwhile results. Even my fold-up garden chairs are more comfortable than my battered old sofa.



Mo1959 said:


> I’d love a zero gravity chair too.
> 
> this seems to be one of the few places you can get a decent one here but pretty expensive.
> https://www.back2.co.uk/perfect-chair-electric-zero-gravity-recliner.html


Still way too expensive for me. Even the laptop table is £312!! 

I have just been looking at sun loungers. Something like _*THIS*_ might do the trick for me at a sensible price, and either way, it would be good for sitting on out in my sunny back yard. On those rare sunny afternoons only, of course. (Currently breaking the record for latest end to the heating season... 15.5 degrees C in here this afternoon so convector heater back on to raise it to 19!)


----------



## pawl (6 Jun 2022)

You probably have ,You looked at the inflatable pressure reliving rings.I have a similar problem to you in that my right leg is thinner than my left this is I believe to a prolapsed disc. I don’t have any discomfort when sitting but my left buttock can sometimes aches when on the bike this occasionally affects my right leg making hill climbing difficult I know I probably shouldn’t but but before going out for a ride I take a Couprafen and rub Voltarol into my right buttock Helps with rides up to around three hours.


----------



## Sterlo (6 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> You probably have ,You looked at the inflatable pressure reliving rings.I have a similar problem to you in that my right leg is thinner than my left this is I believe to a prolapsed disc. I don’t have any discomfort when sitting but my left buttock can sometimes aches when on the bike this occasionally affects my right leg making hill climbing difficult I know I probably shouldn’t but but before going out for a ride I take a Couprafen and rub Voltarol into my right buttock Helps with rides up to around three hours.



Why not mix some chili powder with your chamois cream, that'll get you up the hills quickly?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Had 2 foxes in the garden over the last few days.
> I have no problem with them......so long as they don't crap on the grass.


Looks a bit uncertain, almost as though it's looking past you. Was there someone else, or food, behind you.


----------



## mikeIow (7 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> . Have any of you bought TVs in the £500-1,000 price range recently? 45-55", 4k/UHD, HDR etc.



We have a penchant for TVs in our place (don’t ask!).
If you know anyone with a Costco card, that is the place to buy: 5 year guarantee, lots on display AND very decent prices. John Lewis also offer 5 year guarantee, but Costco prices are very keen. Their low-cost ‘Hi-sense’ brand has worked well for us….& being smart can link to freeview/YouTube/prime/netflix etc, should you so desire!

On the topic of zero gravity chairs….we did own a back-swing for some years….kinda fun & funky, but it turns out they are not great for people with high blood pressure, so we got rid. I suspect the chairs are less of an issue….& at £7k, I’m unlikely to check if I’m right or wrong 🤣👍


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2022)

Spoiler: For those who still harbour doubts




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rjdhOEMqnvs


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jun 2022)

@ColinJ It's almost certain you'll buy a smart TV. We've had one for a number of years and it works well. Just be aware in our experience a smart TV is hopelessly slow for web browsing, email etc. Great for all things TV though.

We have an LG model.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2022)

Morning. Lay on for a bit even although I was awake. Another nice day for us with sunny intervals and a gentle easterly breeze.

Thought I was going to struggle with Wordle after a poor first line but got it in 3


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Lay on for a bit even although I was awake. Another nice day for us with sunny intervals and a gentle easterly breeze.
> 
> Thought I was going to struggle with Wordle after a poor first line but got it in 3



Morning Mo! 
Same for me with Wordle, nothing at all on the first line, got it in three. 😁 ( I suppose having none on the first line is better as it reduces the possible permutations)


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Two Club championship wins and 5th in a National championship with the sidecar and got into the replicas at the TT twice.
> Won at the Isle of Man Jurby South course as a passenger on a F2 outfit and won at Cadwell as a passenger on a vintage outfit.
> Best result on a solo was winning the Champion of Champions VMCC race at Cadwell Park - my first meeting on a solo and probably my most satisfying win, apart from my TT sidecar results and finishing 9th at the Ulster GP.
> I also managed to get a 500 Manx Norton around the Manx Grand Prix, on the TT course, at 90mph average.



Excellent.
I think I could have beaten you on my 197cc Frances Barnett though


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2022)

Cooooooeeeeee. Dullish but supposed to he nice later on.

We have a Hisense 56 inch TV in the living room and a Samsung Brava in the spare bedroom. The Hisense is good with a very thing edge and doesn't cost a fortune. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (7 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Minehead today for an overnight stay with our best mates.
The other couple from our original group, who emigrated to Australia, are over for a visit and will be meeting up today. Lunching in Dunster and catching up with all things Oz will be the order of the day.



Dave7 said:


> Excellent.
> I think I could have beaten you on my 197cc Frances Barnett though


Yeah........right.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
Black bin, walking group, grey skies. With the recent rain I’ll go for a route recce before the walk starts, there’s a wooded section that can get a bit mired.
Looking forward to the folk festival this coming weekend, missed it over the last couple of years.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️🥐👍


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I think I will start checking out new TV models when I get back from the shops. Have any of you bought TVs in the £500-1,000 price range recently? 45-55", 4k/UHD, HDR etc.




The one we brought the end of last year was a non smart 43" Cello from Amazon.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2022)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry, I have a line full of sheets out, my main task for today is to wade through a load of stuff I've got from the carers trust https://www.carerstrusthofe.org.uk/ its amazing, you spend ages looking for information and get nowhere and then suddenly you've got more information than you know what to do with.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, Lol!

A young woman was taking golf lessons and had just started playing her first round of golf when suddenly she gets stung by a bee.
The pain was so intense that she had to return to the clubhouse for some medical attention.
The golf pro saw her heading back and said,
“You are back early, what’s wrong?”
“I was stung by a bee!”
She tells him.
“Where?”
He asked her.
“Between the first and second hole.”
She replied.
He nodded and said,
“Your stance is far too wide.”


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Lay on for a bit even although I was awake. Another nice day for us with sunny intervals and a gentle easterly breeze.
> 
> Thought I was going to struggle with Wordle after a poor first line but got it in 3



Morning all, struggled with wordle and wordhurdle this morning, took 6 goes with both.
It's a bit cloudy outside but due to warm up a little bit as the day goes on.
Now, what to have for breakfast.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2022)

Cloudy here but supposed to get warm later.
Wordle in 3. 1 green 1st line......2 in the 2nd then it clicked.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Minehead today for an overnight stay with our best mates.
> The other couple from our original group, who emigrated to Australia, are over for a visit and will be meeting up today. Lunching in Dunster and catching up with all things Oz will be the order of the day.
> ...



I don't wish to frighten you but I once got over 65 mph out of my Franny Barnett.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2022)

Morning again. Lovely here so another enjoyable 7 miles walk done. 

Can't wait for the final episode of Silent Witness tonight. This has been the best series for a while and it's made it more interesting with the story line following on rather than a new case each episode.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dirk (7 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I don't wish to frighten you but I once got over 65 mph out of my Franny Barnett.


I once got over 165 mph on a Suzuki GSXR1000.......on my way home from work.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Excellent.
> I think I could have beaten you on my* 197cc Frances Barnett *though



I had one of those! 

When I was 16, much to my parents displeasure, and, no doubt worry.

It was maroon colour, and a 2-stroke. My longest ride on it was South Shields to Scarborough (about 90 miles), with a couple of mates It rained, we got soaked.

I don't think it ever registered more than 60mph on the speedometer.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again. Lovely here so another enjoyable 7 miles walk done.
> 
> Can't wait for the final episode of Silent Witness tonight. This has been the best series for a while and it's made it more interesting with the story line following on rather than a new case each episode.



That is yet another classic show that I have never watched. I must give it a go one day! 

My bike ride yesterday was fine. No problem with legs OR back. Legs still ok now so they have settled back to normal minor elderliness! My back, however, did the same thing as before when I went to bed so I have had another bad night. 

I have to have a tidy up because I have guests coming later, but in between I will try to have a snooze to catch up on sleep. 

The set that I have now is a 7 year old Samsung smart TV and I want something better quality than that. I am fussy about picture quality so I think that I will go for a mid-range OLED. I was looking at the LG C1, which is now available for £799 at Richer Sounds VIP club, with a 6 year warranty. I worry slightly about burn-in on OLED screens, but if I had to replace a TV every 6 years I could probably live with that. 

I am going to be sensible though... I am not going to spend every penny I have on the new set, which would be the case if I bought one now. I will save up for a few months first so I will have money in reserve. 

PS I have now spotted a Philips set at the same price which looks about the same standard but has another couple of features of interest... 

I will see if those sets are still available in the autumn. They are last year's models so they will sell out at some point having been superceded by new ones. 

Meanwhile, I will have to force myself not to worry about a dirty screen and purplish faces!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2022)

The sun is shining, the houseworky stuff is done.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That is yet another classic show that I have never watched. I must give it a go one day!
> 
> My bike ride yesterday was fine. No problem with legs OR back. Legs still ok now so they have settled back to normal minor elderliness! My back, however, did the same thing as before when I went to bed so I have had another bad night.
> 
> ...



I've got a 65" Samsung QLED in the living room and a 55" LG Oled in the bedroom. I like them both and can't tell much difference in picture quality. The QLED is supposedly better for a brighter room and, as my living room has a huge window and gets the afternoon and evening sun, I think it maybe is a bit better for that.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2022)

I bought some flowers and will take a drive over to the village I’m from originally and put them on dad’s grave as it would have been his birthday tomorrow. I’ll pop up and see if his old neighbours are in and give them a visit if they are. Be nice to see their Labrador pup who should be quite grown up now as it’s been a few months since I was last over.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2022)

I've been shopping, dull and overcast here with dampness in the air 
I wore a mask in the shop, nobody else did....do we have to now?


----------



## Lumpytires (7 Jun 2022)

Iam fully semi retired, work part-time when I want something to do. Ride my new bike to keep in shape, growing old ain't for sissies.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping, dull and overcast here with dampness in the air
> I wore a mask in the shop, nobody else did....do we have to now?



Nope. Only medical settings now I think. Hardly see anyone in our shops wearing them now.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> *I've got a 65" Samsung *QLED in the living room and a 55" LG Oled in the bedroom. I like them both and can't tell much difference in picture quality. The QLED is supposedly better for a brighter room and, as my living room has a huge window and gets the afternoon and evening sun, I think it maybe is a bit better for that.




Wouldn't specsavers and a pair of binoculars be cheaper


----------



## Sterlo (7 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. Only medical settings now I think. Hardly see anyone in our shops wearing them now.


I still wear one, get some funny looks but I don't care.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got a 65" Samsung QLED in the living room and a 55" LG Oled in the bedroom. I like them both and can't tell much difference in picture quality. The QLED is supposedly better for a brighter room and, as my living room has a huge window and gets the afternoon and evening sun, I think it maybe is a bit better for that.


I rarely watch TV in daylight so I don't really have to worry about getting a superbright screen.

My current set is a 40" one. The ones I am thinking of now are 48", which is about as big as I would want to go in my smallish room. That extra size would be quite nice though.

The Philips set comes with '_*Ambilight*_'. (It has coloured LEDs on the back which react to what is on the screen and projects similar colours onto the wall. It is an interesting idea. I would have to try it to see for sure if I liked it, but I think that I would.) I will check reviews for the Philips and the LG, plus any others that come to my attention while saving for the new set.

Plan C for the old set is to loan it to a new home buyer in the family. She could use it until the picture problems started to annoy her, and at that point I could have it back and try to fix it. If I broke it then, fair enough - at least I tried! Replacement backlight LED strips cost £40+ in the UK but I could probably get them from China for about £25, which would make it worth a punt.


----------



## rustybolts (7 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this morning, Lol!
> 
> A young woman was taking golf lessons and had just started playing her first round of golf when suddenly she gets stung by a bee.
> The pain was so intense that she had to return to the clubhouse for some medical attention.
> ...



Spilled hot tea on myself laughing so much ! ..... you made my day


----------



## rustybolts (7 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got a 65" Samsung QLED in the living room and a 55" LG Oled in the bedroom. I like them both and can't tell much difference in picture quality. The QLED is supposedly better for a brighter room and, as my living room has a huge window and gets the afternoon and evening sun, I think it maybe is a bit better for that.



Mo ,you arrange the chairs in a long row by the back wall and I'll bring the popcorn . Sounds cool , would love a QLED 65"


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2022)

Done walking half way round we had and I didn't have a coat


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2022)

Well sadly dad's neighbours had gone off on holiday today according to the neighbour on the other side. No matter, I had a nice wander up the woodland trail. So peaceful just listening to the burn (stream for you suvveners. Lol) and the birds singing.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2022)

Ps....nearly forgot My local garage is charging £1.90 for diesel


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Ps....nearly forgot My local garage is charging £1.90 for diesel



I noticed the one in the next village to here where I normally get it is £1.84. Cancel that. That was for unleaded. I think diesel was £1.88. Glad I downsized my car. According to the trip meter it is averaging 62mpg which I'm happy with.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Well sadly dad's neighbours had gone off on holiday today according to the neighbour on the other side. No matter, I had a nice wander up the woodland trail. So peaceful just listening to the burn (stream for you suvveners. Lol) and the birds singing.



The kids round here like to have a "burn".......,.they set fire to the woods 3 or 4 times a year


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2022)

I made a mistake this morning, whilst our friend was here this morning I popped out to run some errands and stopped of at a favourite cafe in a favourite garden centre for a coffee, I've now got a couple of trays of bedding plants to put in.  its warmed up nicely here this afternoon, after dinner I put my Good lady in her wheelchair and we went down the local pound shop, the old Lyric cinema on Wheelwright lane and popped in the post office on the way back, by the time we got back I was dripping, thats the first time I've sweated up like that this year. I've now had my £150 payment they sent me a letter with a code for the post office to scan.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Ps....nearly forgot My local garage is charging £1.90 for diesel



In services on M1 on Saturday, "ordinary" diesel was £1.99/litre, "super diesel" (whatever that might be) was over £2/litre.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Well sadly dad's neighbours had gone off on holiday today according to the neighbour on the other side. No matter, I had a nice wander up the woodland trail. So peaceful just listening to the burn (stream for you suvveners. Lol) and the birds singing.





I know what a burn is


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2022)

We had leftover beef sandwiches for lunch. It's gone very dark here and it's quite close as well. We could be in for a storm methinks


----------



## Dirk (7 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I wore a mask in the shop ..........



Why, are you infectious?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jun 2022)

I have been clearing out my wardrobe and cupboards. Managed to get rid of Lots of old things that I won't wear again. Found some stuff that I forgot I had as well


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been clearing out my wardrobe and cupboards. Managed to get rid of Lots of old things that I won't wear again. Found some stuff that I forgot I had as well



It’s great when you find something you had forgotten about that you actually like.


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I know what a burn is



Ye and they don’t half hurt


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I still wear one, get some funny looks but I don't care.



And me.


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2022)

First bimble for two weeksGood day to be out


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2022)

I'm getting like @Mo1959 I've just done a second walk


----------



## postman (7 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been clearing out my wardrobe and cupboards. Managed to get rid of Lots of old things that I won't wear again. Found some stuff that I forgot I had as well


We have been doing the same,I found an item of clothing put it on and shouted look it still fits after thirty two years of being married to you.Stop messing about she replied it's only a scarf.


----------



## gavroche (7 Jun 2022)

Had a lucky escape on my bike earlier and had to cut my ride short after only 10 miles. The back wheel locked up when the chain went past the 32 T gear and got stuck between the plastic flange and the gear. See photo. I was lucky not to fall off and just couldn't shift the chain back on at all so I called my stepson for rescue.
I guess the A and B screws will need re-adjusting when I manage to shift the chain.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2022)

Watching the ladies tour highlights before Silent Witness comes on.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been clearing out my wardrobe and cupboards. Managed to get rid of Lots of old things that I won't wear again. Found some stuff that I forgot I had as well



I wish the family would let me properly clear our shed out, theres boxes of stuff in there that went in there in 2008 when we moved in that hasn't moved since, a lot of it will have been ruined and could be ditched, but its not mine and they keep saying no.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I wish the family would let me properly clear our shed out, theres boxes of stuff in there that went in there in 2008 when we moved in that hasn't moved since, a lot of it will have been ruined and could be ditched, but its not mine and they keep saying no.


Could you stage a "break in"?


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching the ladies tour highlights before Silent Witness comes on.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 648065



Nice telly, but does it only show still pictures or do I need a TV licence to see them moving


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Nice telly, but does it only show still pictures or do I need a TV licence to see them moving



You wouldn't need a licence to stream that race after the live broadcast was finished since it is on ITV4 not a BBC channel.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been clearing out my wardrobe and cupboards. Managed to get rid of Lots of old things that I won't wear again. *Found some stuff that I forgot I had as well*



Jeans?


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching the ladies tour highlights before Silent Witness comes on.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 648065


Only time I've seen a picture that good is on display in Curry's or PC World. Buy the telly take it home and then get the usual rather uninspiring image.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2022)

Good morning. A lovely cool gentle rain is falling. Woke at 3.10 and have read and browsed while drinking tea.

Yesterday was busy, very busy small person in full Duracell bunny mode.........today will be busy as I've a lot to do before our holiday tomorrow. House needs a serious clean for one thing.

Heading up to Connel, near Oban, tomorrow for a few days to celebrate a dear friend's 80th. Where did that time go? If the weather is good we may stay for longer. We shall see. 🤔

I have been trying to update my details in the Britsh Gas app. BG would like to text a code to my mobile to confirm the changes. Excellent! The change I'm trying to make is to my mobile number which is five years out of date. It's a little game we play every few months.........did manage to change my password though...........it's now ihateBritishGas123.........childish but satisfying.


Time to try for more sleep now.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2022)

Morning. Well the  has arrived earlier than forecast. Just light drizzly stuff but enough to need a jacket even although it’s mild. Just a gentle walk as I hate getting too warm and I have never found a jacket that doesn’t overheat me no matter how much I pay for them.

Green bin day here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Only time I've seen a picture that good is on display in Curry's or PC World. Buy the telly take it home and then get the usual rather uninspiring image.



If you dig into the menus there’s usually a “ Display or Showroom “ mode that makes the picture more vivid and saturates the colours . It’s to show the TV at it’s best under artificial lighting in a showroom. You can enable it but the colours look a bit unnatural.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> If you dig into the menus there’s usually a “ Display or Showroom “ mode that makes the picture more vivid and saturates the colours . It’s to show the TV at it’s best under artificial lighting in a showroom. You can enable it but the colours look a bit unnatural.



Oooo........I will have a poke around a bit later.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Jeans?





Don't be ridiculous. How dare you say that. NO WAY


----------



## Paulus (8 Jun 2022)

Good morning all. 
The rain has gone and the sun is trying to come out. More rain is forecast later on though. 
I'm meeting a mate of mine this morning. He is bringing his dog along for a walk across the fields, which will mean a stop at the cafe on the way home for breakfast .
MrsP is starting a new online art class organised by our local council, so I will be out of her way whilst this is on.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2022)

Cooooooeeeee. We has a winter's day here. Cold, windy and raining 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2022)

Just back a 5 mile walk. It wasn't as mild as I was expecting. In fact, it felt distinctly autumnal. Quite cold, breezy and drizzly.

Re TV,s I usually dip into the various settings to get it how I like it. I like it reasonably natural and not garish like in the showrooms. There are sites online that you can get some tips for the best set ups.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2022)

According to the weather forecast we are having rain all day, yet we have bright sunshine at the moment


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2022)

Defeated by the Dordle today, didn't get one of them, got the wordle in four.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Had a very nice day with our Aussie mates yesterday. They've moved on up to the Midlands today. 
MrsD has got to pick up her new glasses from Specsavers in Minehead this morning. Will do that on our way back home.
Third race day at the TT today, so I'll be watching that later.


----------



## rustybolts (8 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> Had a lucky escape on my bike earlier and had to cut my ride short after only 10 miles. The back wheel locked up when the chain went past the 32 T gear and got stuck between the plastic flange and the gear. See photo. I was lucky not to fall off and just couldn't shift the chain back on at all so I called my stepson for rescue.
> I guess the A and B screws will need re-adjusting when I manage to shift the chain.



Specialized Roubaix Tiagra ?


----------



## gavroche (8 Jun 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Specialized Roubaix Tiagra ?



Close. Specialized Roubaix Elite 105.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jun 2022)

Morning all. I was up at 0530 and had an Aldi dash planned when just after 0700 my energy just drained away and I had go back to bed.
Supposed to be raining all day but so far its broken cloud with sun.
Wordle in 4 today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2022)

Good morning fellow reprobates,
Just got back from a walk / run with Mrs Tenkaykev, her hip is giving her gyp so we cut it short. She is going to get out on the bike and use the Turbo trainer as she thinks the cycling motion will help with the synovial fluid.
I'm going to head out on the new bike and do some vaguely scientific comparisons of chainring size, cadence, gear choice etc. There's a suitable hill just around the corner " Col de Twin Oaks " 😁
Have a peaceful day folks


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooooeeeee.* We has a winter's day here.* Cold, windy and raining
> 
> Stay safe peeps





Mo1959 said:


> Just back a 5 mile walk. It wasn't as mild as I was expecting. * In fact, it felt distinctly autumnal.* Quite cold, breezy and drizzly.
> 
> Re TV,s I usually dip into the various settings to get it how I like it. I like it reasonably natural and not garish like in the showrooms. There are sites online that you can get some tips for the best set ups.


It's neither of those, it's a good olde British Summer.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2022)

It didn't rain so I cleaned the windows …...rain will start in 5 minutes


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It didn't rain so I cleaned the windows …...rain will start in 5 minutes


See your five minutes and raise you another five minutes.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2022)

What happened to flaming June? More like a winter's day here.

I shall stick with winter @classic33


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> What happened to flaming June? More like a winter's day here.
> 
> I shall stick with winter @classic33



" June, she'll change her tune,
In restless walks she'll prowl the night "


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> What happened to flaming June? More like a winter's day here.
> 
> I shall stick with winter @classic33


You'll not complain when it snows then.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> " June, she'll change her tune,
> In restless walks she'll prowl the night "


Just fewer folk about at that time.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It didn't rain so I cleaned the windows …...rain will start in 5 minutes


Both wrong, its just starting here.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jun 2022)

The case of the disappearing Bee.

2 days ago one flew in into the dining room. I went to get a glass etc to catch and release it.
Went back in and no sign. Searched for it, no sign.
Been in regularly, no sign.
Went in this morning and there it was, on the curtain.
Trapped and released now..... a happy Bee


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Only time I've seen a picture that good is on display in Curry's or PC World. Buy the telly take it home and then get the usual rather uninspiring image.





Tenkaykev said:


> If you dig into the menus there’s usually a “ Display or Showroom “ mode that makes the picture more vivid and saturates the colours . It’s to show the TV at it’s best under artificial lighting in a showroom. You can enable it but the colours look a bit unnatural.





Mo1959 said:


> Re TV,s I usually dip into the various settings to get it how I like it. I like it reasonably natural and not garish like in the showrooms. There are sites online that you can get some tips for the best set ups.


Funnily enough, I was playing about with my 7 year old set's settings last night.

I had watched _The Lincoln Lawyer_ in Devon with my sister a few weeks ago. It looked very vibrant on her TV. I put it on mine last night. Very flat and washed out in comparison.

I had toned down the settings a bit too much when experimenting a few years ago. I tried some of the other modes again yesterday, and yes... OTT. I went back to subtle _Movie Mode_ and tweaked a few values up a little for a better, but still pretty natural-looking picture.



PaulSB said:


> Heading up to Connel, near Oban, tomorrow for a few days to celebrate a dear friend's 80th. Where did that time go? If the weather is good we may stay for longer. We shall see. 🤔


That's where my mum came from. Are you taking a bike? If so, I could suggest a few routes.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Funnily enough, I was playing about with my 7 year old set's settings last night.
> 
> I had watched _The Lincoln Lawyer_ in Devon with my sister a few weeks ago. It looked very vibrant on her TV. I put in mine last night. Very flat and washed out in comparison.
> 
> I had toned down the settings a bit too much when experimenting a few years ago. I tried some of the other modes again yesterday, and yes... OTT. I went back to subtle _Movie Mode_ and tweaked a few values up a little for a better, but still pretty natural-looking picture.



I think movie or cinema mode is usually the best with most of them, then as you say, small tweaks to suit yourself from there.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think movie or cinema mode is usually the best with most of them, then as you say, small tweaks to suit yourself from there.



My LG also has a menu with a range of Audio options, one being " Clear Speech " I SAID, ONE BEING CLEAR SPEECH !!!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2022)

I'm sitting here debating the pros and cons of butter vs margarine. What an exciting life I lead.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> My LG also has a menu with a range of Audio options, one being " Clear Speech " I SAID, ONE BEING CLEAR SPEECH !!!



My soundbar has options like that. Unfortunately, I can no longer access them. My remote control packed up a couple of days ago so I am having to walk over to the soundbar and control it from its touch buttons. They are onlh a subset of what is on the remote though. I will have to buy a new one for £8-odd.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm sitting here debating the pros and cons of butter vs margarine. What an exciting life I lead.



It is simple... Butter is tasty, nice and probably healthier than margarine. Foul margarine is easier to spread!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It is simple... Butter is tasty, nice and probably healthier than margarine. Foul margarine is easier to spread!



The so called "health experts" do seem to be now saying that butter is actually better and doesn't raise cholesterol the way they used to think, plus it's much nicer I think.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> According to the weather forecast we are having rain all day, yet we have bright sunshine at the moment



Our forecast said the rain should clear at 05:00 this morning, and, we should have sunshine by now. Instead, we have rain. Would you mind returning our sunshine, please...


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My soundbar has options like that. Unfortunately, I can no longer access them. My remote control packed up a couple of days ago *so I am having to walk over to the soundbar *and control it from its touch buttons. They are only a subset of what is on the remote though. I will have to buy a new one for £8-odd.


Think of the exercise benefit though!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The so called "health experts" do seem to be now saying that butter is actually better and doesn't raise cholesterol the way they used to think, plus it's much nicer I think.



Try to buy quality butter made from milk from grass-fed cows. (I just buy the cheapo stuff from Lidl or Aldi though!)


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Think of the exercise benefit though!



That was why I haven't already replaced the remote. It took me a few days to realise that many settings cannot be changed without one!


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> " June, she'll change her tune,
> In restless walks she'll prowl the night "



July, she will fly
And give no warning to her flight

August, die she must
The autumn winds blow chilly and cold
September, I'll remember
A love once new has now grown old


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2022)

I got back from yoga about twenty minutes ago, a bit wobbly legged and hungry, another good session.


----------



## rustybolts (8 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm sitting here debating the pros and cons of butter vs margarine. What an exciting life I lead.



You have to spread out your time somehow


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jun 2022)

Recently I've complained to Saga and British Gas. Today they've sent me £50 and £20 respectively. Result! I see a new hobby ahead of me.

The BG complaint was about the April bill being issued and cancelled meaning I didn't know there was one to pay. End result was the May bill came in at £330 and my budget was £160.

Now since January BG have cancelled and then reinstated without explanation seven other bills. One was issued three times and cancelled twice. It seems the going rate is £20 per bill..........later I will be complaining some more. £140???


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2022)

Just popped out for a tootle on the bike and turned back as I realised that I'd forgotten something ( not the bike, I'm not that far gone yet )
As I pulled in to our drive I could hear Police sirens, a few moments later a large grey car sped along our road and screeched to a halt immediately outside our house. ( I do have some stuff on order from Brompton but I don't think they have Police escorted delivery vehicles )
The Police car stopped a few metres behind the car, sirens still sounding. After a few moments the car accelerated away and around the corner, with the Police car in hot pursuit. ( It's a residential area so the Police are extra cautious so as not to put residents in any extra danger that a " hot pursuit " might engender.)
So, that's my excitement for the day...


----------



## Paulus (8 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm sitting here debating the pros and cons of butter vs margarine. What an exciting life I lead.



Butter for sandwiches, Marge for baking.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just popped out for a tootle on the bike and turned back as I realised that I'd forgotten something ( not the bike, I'm not that far gone yet )
> As I pulled in to our drive I could hear Police sirens, a few moments later a large grey car sped along our road and screeched to a halt immediately outside our house. ( I do have some stuff on order from Brompton but I don't think they have Police escorted delivery vehicles )
> The Police car stopped a few metres behind the car, sirens still sounding. After a few moments the car accelerated away and around the corner, with the Police car in hot pursuit. ( It's a residential area so the Police are extra cautious so as not to put residents in any extra danger that a " hot pursuit " might engender.)
> So, that's my excitement for the day...



We often get similar around here. 
Pursuit training.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jun 2022)

Steady rain here now.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2022)

I forgot to mention what happened yesterday when walking back from the bus station with my two visitors... 

I heard a raucous sound and turned to see a couple of young guys on unregistered trials bikes racing through traffic, weaving in and out, mounting the pavement, going on the wrong side of the road etc. They kept whizzing around the neighbourhood, taking horrendous risks. I saw them race each other down a back street which had parked vehicles on both sides narrowing it to one lane. It is a road that I have experienced small children suddenly cycling out onto on several occasions. It is possible to avoid them when doing 10 mph on a bicycle, but a motorcyclist doing 50 mph would almost certainly hit them...

They did another couple of circuits of the area and then emerged onto the backstreet that I was walking up. (Cars were parked up on the pavement.) The rider in front accelerated down the road straight at me in a game of chicken. I felt the hairs on the back of my neck stand on end and decided that he was not going to get away with it. I prepared myself... If he didn't stop I was going to jump in the air at the last moment and drop kick him off the bike. I got an adrenaline rush as he got closer and faster... 

At the last moment he slammed his back brake on, put the bike into a sideways slide towards me, then blipped the throttle and shot off down a side street!

Very impressive bike handling, but totally effing ludicrous on roads like that!!!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Butter for sandwiches, Marge for baking.



Clover for everything


----------



## gavroche (8 Jun 2022)

Well, I have split the chain and taken the wheel off the bike but I think brute force will be the only way to free the chain.
What would @ColinJ do in this situation? ( If you are not aware of the problem, see my post on. page 6778. )


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> Well, I have split the chain and taken the wheel off the bike but I think brute force will be the only way to free the chain.
> What would @ColinJ do in this situation? ( If you are not aware of the problem, see my post on. page 6778. )



If one's butler/personal mechanic is not available to adopt a more subtle approach, I suggest that you use some variation of brute force yourself! 

Perhaps lever the chain out with a long screwdriver, while trying not to stress the spokes any more than they will already have been stressed? 

Once the chain has been freed, I would...

Make sure that the endstops are adjusted properly to stop the chain falling off again at either side of the cassette. (But making sure that you can still engage the top and bottom gears.)
Check the wheel is still true. I would guess that it will be.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> Well, I have split the chain and taken the wheel off the bike but I think brute force will be the only way to free the chain.
> What would @ColinJ do in this situation? ( If you are not aware of the problem, see my post on. page 6778. )



Can you loosen the cassette?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Can you loosen the cassette?



Or that!


----------



## Paulus (8 Jun 2022)

You could try rotating the wheel one way or another whilst lifting the chain back onto the big sprocket.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2022)

Nothing much on telly tonight I fancy other than the cycling highlights on ITV4.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nothing much on telly tonight I fancy other than the cycling highlights on ITV4.



Springwatch will be the only thing I shall watch this evening.


----------



## gavroche (8 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Can you loosen the cassette?



Never thought of that so will give it a go . Thank you.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> Well, I have split the chain and taken the wheel off the bike but I think brute force will be the only way to free the chain.
> What would @ColinJ do in this situation? ( If you are not aware of the problem, see my post on. page 6778. )


Can you slip a washing line, or similar thin rope, under the chain, using that to pull the chain out?
You keep your fingers out of the line of fire, and can apply a bit more pressure along the whole length of the trapped section.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> Never thought of that so will give it a go . Thank you.



New bike? 😉🤔👍


----------



## rustybolts (8 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> Had a lucky escape on my bike earlier and had to cut my ride short after only 10 miles. The back wheel locked up when the chain went past the 32 T gear and got stuck between the plastic flange and the gear. See photo. I was lucky not to fall off and just couldn't shift the chain back on at all so I called my stepson for rescue.
> I guess the A and B screws will need re-adjusting when I manage to shift the chain.



Detatch chain from the crank chainwheel so it flops down then run a piece of plastic flex or twine under the chain just beside where its jammed . Pull up both sides of the twine in unison and chain will most likely pop up


----------



## gavroche (8 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> New bike? 😉🤔👍



No way. I have four and that's enough. As i am getting older the legs are not getting younger either so a new bike won't make me faster.
Thank you all for the suggestions to get that chain off.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> No way. I have four and that's enough. As i am getting older the legs are not getting younger either so a new bike won't make me faster.
> Thank you all for the suggestions to get that chain off.


You've not got the chain free yet!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2022)

Up at stupidO'clock again......0430.
I will do an Aldi dash at 0800 then slide back under that duvet.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2022)

A very brief good morning on what seems to be a beautiful day dawning. Despite 7.5 hours sleep I feel nackered, think this is due to waking at 3.00am yesterday and a very, very busy day of chores, housework, washing etc.

Speaking of which I have the ironing to do, dishwasher to empty and generally straighten up stuff.

Heading off to Connel Bridge with an ETA of 9.00. Very much looking forward to seeing a dear old friend this afternoon.

Take it easy guys


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2022)

And while I'm out...............

BEHAVE!


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Jun 2022)

Retirement goals, here is one round France. Seen in Sammur loaded up for a summer on the road.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> And while I'm out...............
> 
> BEHAVE!



I wouldn't know how to.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2022)

Good morning from a bright and breezy Coventry, out to lunch later then down the club for the afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jun 2022)

Morning all.
The sun is shining, just the day for doing the washing.
The grass needs cutting once the dew has dried off.
I will be able to get out on the bike later on for a bimble to the butchers. I fancy braised steak with onions, mash and veg for tea tonight.
What with dog walking, domestics, bike racing on the telly box, another busy day in paradise


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2022)

Coooeeeeee. Dull and overcast here but should brighten up later.

I had the weirdest dream last night. I was going to the Oscars ( don't ask) and i had bought a new frock. I went Into a shop to buy a pack of cigarettes ( again don't ask) but they wouldn't let me have any as I didn't have the right Visa. And there I was arguing with them about how stupid that was

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Jun 2022)

Morning all. It’s a lovely start to the day in the west side of Coventry . I am having a very strange feeling this morning, as I seem to have the urge to do some gardening today . I am sure if I stay in bed a bit longer the urge will go away 😂😀


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2022)

With the TT in progress it's appropriate that figures have been released In Wales for accidents involving motorbikes. In 2020 there were 70 deaths of bikers In Wales. They come from all over England mainly. They drive far too fast for the road layout and don't know the roads at all and the quirkiness or sharp bends or very narrow roads. Bikers are always a problem in tourist areas. You might be a great driver but you can't predict what others might do. Stay safe people.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
A glorious evening down the Park yesterday. They're installing new tracks and rolling stock for the Model Railway, there's even a little station. Looks like a good year for Conkers as they're prolific on the branches this year.
Going to walk up the trailway to Wimborne to get a few things. I'll drop by the Baker's with the wood fired ovens, you have to get there early to grab one of their luscious cinnamon rolls.
Strange dream last night, I was at the Oscars with this drop dead gorgeous Welsh chick, turned out she was a smoker though, she ran off to the shops to get some ciggies and that was the last I saw of her...


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2022)

Morning. Up very early as usual. Quick cuppa then headed out into a heavy drizzle for an 8 mile walk and threw in a couple of miles jogging on the way back to test the legs. Didn't feel too bad so must try and pick up the running again. 

I suppose it's porridge time now.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all. It’s a lovely start to the day in the west side of Coventry . I am having a very strange feeling this morning, as *I seem to have the urge to do some gardening* today . I am sure if I stay in bed a bit longer the urge will go away 😂😀



Be strong, resist, it will pass


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all. It’s a lovely start to the day in the west side of Coventry . I am having a very strange feeling this morning, as I seem to have the urge to do some gardening today . I am sure if I stay in bed a bit longer the urge will go away 😂😀



I spent most of yesterday afternoon and evening pottering round the garden, very enjoyable.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Heading off to Connel Bridge with an ETA of 9.00. Very much looking forward to seeing a dear old friend this afternoon.



280 miles in less than 2.5 hours... Are you travelling by personal helicopter! 

As for me... Out soon for a blood test, Metro and shopping. I nearly turned my alarm off and went back to sleep, then I remembered!


----------



## Dirk (9 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Off to fill the car up and get some shopping in Barnstaple this morning.

That's about it for the day.........


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2022)

Got the Wordle and Dordle this morning but got spanked by the Quordle, one out of four.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2022)

Was back from Aldi by 0820 having got everything on my list. Strangely I feel quite awake though I am sure that will bite me on the bum at some stage.
Bit of breckie then I will decide what to do.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Got the Wordle and Dordle this morning but got spanked by the Quordle, one out of four.



I do try Quordle, but fail on a regular basis. Only 3 times I have completed it.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> I do try Quordle, but fail on a regular basis. Only 3 times I have completed it.



most of the time I end up with 3 out of 4, though I do complete it sometimes.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2022)

Gave it a try just now and made it, just. I did use a crossword solver to help a bit though.


Daily Quordle 136
8️⃣9️⃣
6️⃣5️⃣
quordle.com
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩⬜⬜ ⬜⬜🟨🟨⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜🟨 ⬜⬜⬜🟨🟨
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩⬜🟩🟩⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜🟨🟨⬜⬜
⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩

⬜⬜⬜⬜🟩 🟨🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜🟩⬜ ⬜⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ ⬜🟨🟨🟩⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜ 🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩 ⬛⬛⬛⬛⬛


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I spent most of yesterday afternoon and evening pottering round the garden, very enjoyable.



I don’t have a problem with anyone that gets enjoyment from it , it’s just I don’t . I do enough to keep everything tidy. Grass is cut regularly, borders are weeded and bushs are pruned it’s just I don’t get any enjoyment out of it . On the other hand it’s still a lot better than one of my neighbours who only cuts the grass and weeds every three months 😕.

I still like watching Gardeners World though 😀😀.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jun 2022)

Morning


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning


Yer LATE!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2022)

Spits and spots of rain. Picked my SIL up from garage as his van broke down. Went into town to get Mr WD's tablets and took daughter and SIL into town at the same time, 2 birds and all that.

Leftover lamb casserole today


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Spits and spots of rain. Picked my SIL up from garage as his van broke down. Went into town to get Mr WD's tablets and took daughter and SIL into town at the same time, 2 birds and all that.
> 
> Leftover lamb casserole today



Tastewise lamb has to be my favourite meat. However, as I can't stand fat it has to be cooked slowly so the fat can melt away.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2022)

This morning's INR test (measure of blood clotting time) was good. 

I decided to be sensible and accept the offer of a health check and am booked in for that for tomorrow morning. I imagine it will be measuring height, weight, blood pressure; discussion of diet and exercise; blood test for diabetes etc.?

After the test, I shopped at Lidl, picked up a Metro, and then called in at Aldi to buy things that are cheaper than at Lidl e.g. cheap blueberries, which are about 2/3 the price.

I read an article in that Metro that men drinking 3/4 pint of milk a day are at 25% increased risk of prostate cancer compared to men who drink very little. I'm assuming that the equivalent in cheese and yoghurt also counts, and if so I am probably getting more like 1.5 pints a day! 

I've done my crosswords and now feel a bit tired. I am sleeping better after my leg and back problems a few days ago, but still only getting about 5-6 hours in the main sleep. I will have a nap later today to refresh me.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Tastewise lamb has to be my favourite meat. However, as I can't stand fat it has to be cooked slowly so the fat can melt away.





There wasn't much fat in it this time. I usually leave it in the fridge overnight then skim any fat off before 're hearing it.

I love lamb. It's my favourite meat


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2022)

Amazingly I am still awake.
I had just decided on a short stroll when it started to rain. Now I am not happy with that as my phone shows it as dry . I will give it 15 minutes then decide what to do.
If my name was Mo I would just go....but it isn't


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jun 2022)

Did a quick online name change to Mo and went for a stroll. Only 1/2 mile (which was hard work).........and put my safari hat on as it was still light rain. Enjoyed it though.


----------



## pawl (9 Jun 2022)

Just mowed three lawns About to start on the third and rain ☔️ has stopped play


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jun 2022)

Been for a walk, but had to cut it short as my knee starting hurting, I think it's the start of cartilage trouble


----------



## Paulus (9 Jun 2022)

I just had to dash out and get the washing in.
The forecast said a 7% chance of rain, and it is. No doubt the sun will come out soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2022)

We have had spits and spots. I must clean my car when the weather improves. She is looking decidedly grubby


----------



## pawl (9 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Just mowed three lawns About to start on the third and rain ☔️ has stopped play



Mowing now completed


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jun 2022)

We may have Red Arrows .....on the other hand we may not


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> I just had to dash out and get the washing in.
> The forecast said a 7% chance of rain, and it is. No doubt the sun will come out soon.



Ours is still out, we came out of the club and it was raining, not heavy but big spots, I had visions of having to change my Good Lady but having pushed her home up the hill from the bus stop I was pleasantly surprised to find neither of us needed wet clothes changing. We had a pleasant lunch in Tina's cafe near the club and an enjoyable afternoon down the club, as a bonus both me and my Sister In law won on the bingo.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2022)

Just back another wander. That’s 12.5 miles for the day. That’ll do me.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> We may have Red Arrows .....on the other hand we may not





> the rest of the day’s schedule was also cancelled due to poor weather conditions.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That's where my mum came from. Are you taking a bike? If so, I could suggest a few routes.


You haven't been married I presume.........🤔 🤣


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2022)

We have arrived in Connel and like our Airbnb which is at most ten minutes stagger walk from the place we're eating at tonight and Saturday's celebrations.

Excellent journey completed in 6 hours including a stop. No delays, hold ups etc. It's damn cold up here! 🥶 🌬


----------



## Dirk (9 Jun 2022)

Just booked a couple of sites to go away for next week.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> You haven't been married I presume.........🤔 🤣



Ha ha - no... I don't even risk girlfriends any more! 

When I did have a partner we were once going to spend a week in Hathersage. I managed to convince her to carry my rucksack down on the train while I cycled there. I promised that I would ride there and back, leave the bike alone in between, and go walking with her on the other days. It turned out that she felt a bit tired after several days of hilly walks and fancied a lie-in, so I got up early and went for a ride. I got back before she was even out of bed.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> We may have Red Arrows .....on the other hand we may not


They still doing parcel deliveries?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2022)

I just discovered that we discussed Paul's visits to Connel a couple of years ago... My memory really ain't what it used to be!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2022)

Introducing...




_The Scottish Parrot!_


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Jun 2022)

Night night everyone.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Night night everyone.



But... the night (night) is yet young!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2022)

Morning everyone. 
I/we were in bed before 2100 last night......mainly as MrsD needed it. I slept well but was awake and up by 0430.
Looks like a nice day in store for us.....I may get another stroll in.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2022)

Morning. Long lie for me. It looks like being a bright and dry morning with rain by afternoon so better get moving. Think I’ll head up the hill and do my hilly Willy walk this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2022)

Cooooooeeeee. It's supposed to be bright, sunny and 17 deg. I won't hold my breath waiting for that to happen though. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2022)

Good morning people, no lie in here, twenty past six alarm, down stairs to open up for the carer, back to bed and at half six my phone rang, it was my god lady in need of help with the commode, the carer arrived just after I helped her on it. its a lovely morning, shopping and chores today, and we're getting a quote for replacement blinds later.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2022)

Morning all. 
Nice and bright outside. 
Our daughter is calling round at lunchtime, but before that I need to cycle to the shops for a few bits. 
Busy busy busy.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2022)

.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Yay.....it's Fish Friday 

Last race day of TT week today.
I shall watch the stream on TT Live starting at 10am with the 2nd Supersport 600 race. I'll then nip down the village to pick up Fish & Chips, before settling in to watch the Sidecar race followed by the Senior.
Hoping everyone has a safe ride.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2022)

The rain has stopped and it's getting a bit brighter now. I can see sun poking through the clouds


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
Just back from a heavy legged and sweaty 5K around Pocket Park. Mrs Tenkaykev is taking her Brommie " Jennifer " to her walk leaders meeting at Upton House. She usually cycles down on her Roberts touring bike, it's a bit of a beast with racks, dynamo front wheel and Rohloff hub, with her Brommie she can fold it and take it in to the meeting room.
We've just seen a cyclist go by wearing a lightweight camouflage jacket and a hat with feathers, probably heading up to Wimborne as the Folk festival starts today and there's usually a display by the Wimborne Militia.
We'll be heading up later via the beer festival 🍻👍
Have a peaceful day folks☕


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> But... the night (night) is yet young!



It might have been for you but it was definitely not for me 😂😂😂😀.
I worked shift work for over 30 years and for 20 years I worked early and late shift week about . This means on lates I would be going to bed at 4 in morning and the next week on earlies I would be getting up at 4 in the morning . So I know a little about the stress working irregular hour puts on your body .
So these days it’s just a pleasure to go to bed about midnight and get up about 8am regularly.😀😀

Good morning all .


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2022)

Postman is having a gardening diy free day today.It's a lunchtime couple of pints in Headingley,not my normal routine and I am looking forward to it..


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2022)

This came up on my Facebook page this morning, from a 103 years ago.

This 103 years old comic about what would happen if "pocket telephones" would be invented.

W. K. Haselden’s ‘The Pocket Telephone: When Will it Ring?’ was first published in The Mirror on March 1919 (Courtesy, Historic Photographs)


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> It might have been for you but it was definitely not for me 😂😂😂😀.
> I worked shift work for over 30 years and for 20 years I worked early and late shift week about . This means on lates I would be going to bed at 4 in morning and the next week on earlies I would be getting up at 4 in the morning . So I know a little about the stress working irregular hour puts on your body .
> So these days it’s just a pleasure to go to bed about midnight and get up about 8am regularly.😀😀
> 
> Good morning all .



In my 20s I had a good job in a metal perforating factory. They asked us to sign a form agreeing to night shifts IF NEEDED. I stupidly agreed and a couple of weeks later was told they NEED me on permanent 12 hour nights**. Good money but I hated nights and had to leave.
** started at 1900 Hrs. Finished 0700. Got home, ate, went to bed, got up and went to work.........after all these years I still remember it.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jun 2022)

Went back to bed at 0700. Slept very heavy and am slowly coming round.
Sat outside now. Lovely cool breeze but its getting a tad too cool.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2022)

I was on permanent nights for ages, but we only worked 10 hour shifts and a four night week, happy days nights I loved it


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I was on permanent nights for ages, but we only worked 10 hour shifts and a four night week, happy days nights I loved it



I actually put in for permanent nights. We did 74 hours over 7 nights but then got 7 off, plus if you had a week's leave, you were effectively off for 3 weeks. Great for time off, but maybe not so good for the body. Glad I'm not doing it now with my noisy neighbours as I would never get a sleep during the day. The ones at the time were quite good and rarely heard them thankfully.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2022)

I worked shifts all my working life, 44 years. But not regular times. It all depended on what train/duty you were on.
Early turns booked on any time after midnight until midday. After 1200pm, untill 2200pm were late turns, from 2200 until 2359 were nights.
You normally did a week of earlies, normally the same duty all week. Then onto a week of lates.
Then back onto earlies . But one week you could be booking on at 0240, then on lates at 1650, the next week of earlies could be 0800, and so on. Nights came around every couple of months for parcels and freight work, that's before privatisation though. After it was for stock moves and test runs.
Some peoples bodyclock was all over the place, mine was alright as I can sleep anywhere anytime and had no problem adjusting.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2022)

More fresh strawberries out of my garden this morning. Only got 3 plants on the go, but they are very productive.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2022)

I like apples but always seem to get a bit of skin stuck between my teeth. It's annoying.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> More fresh strawberries out of my garden this morning. Only got 3 plants on the go, but they are very productive.



We have local Scottish ones in the supermarket now. They are delicious, but expensive like everything else now.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2022)

All the talk of strawberries........I ended up wandering round to the Co-op and got some, plus bananas, tomatoes, cucumber, bread, porridge, couple of ready meals (fish pie), Ryvita, diluting juice. Think that was it.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jun 2022)

My knee felt alright this morning so went for a short walk just 3 miles


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> All the talk of strawberries........I ended up wandering round to the Co-op and got some, plus bananas, tomatoes, cucumber, bread, porridge, couple of ready meals (fish pie), Ryvita, diluting juice. Think that was it.



I used to do a bit of Saturday morning maintenance at the Ryvita factory in Poole. Back then they had a subsidised canteen and you could buy assorted packs of the various varieties where the packaging was skewiff.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2022)

Oh my goodness. The Crieff vets have just put this pic up of someone’s new puppy


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2022)

Big puppy!


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I was on permanent nights for ages, but we only worked 10 hour shifts and a four night week, happy days nights I loved it



I’ve done nights too . I never had any trouble sleeping , though it was a little difficult at the weekend . The problem I had was I always felt sick round about 4 in the morning and that really used to drag me down .

I spent the last decade of my life working evenings, 5pm to 1am ish ( 11.30pm on a Friday ). 
Easy to do but a little anti social. 😂😀


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I’ve done nights too . I never had any trouble sleeping , though it was a little difficult at the weekend . The problem I had was I always felt sick round about 4 in the morning and that really used to drag me down .



Do they not reckon that’s when humans are at their lowest ebb. Quite a common time for very ill people to pass away. Think mum slipped away just before 5am if I remember correctly.


----------



## gavroche (10 Jun 2022)

I did invigilating this morning then cut the grass when I got home and now don't have the energy to go for a ride although it is warm but windy.
I will go for a long one tomorrow if the weather stays good. 
My wife just retrieved the chicken form the dishwasher . She has just been shopping and putting things away. I am getting concerned.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> It might have been for you but it was definitely not for me 😂😂😂😀.
> I worked shift work for over 30 years and for 20 years I worked early and late shift week about . This means on lates I would be going to bed at 4 in morning and the next week on earlies I would be getting up at 4 in the morning . So I know a little about the stress working irregular hour puts on your body .
> So these days it’s just a pleasure to go to bed about midnight and get up about 8am regularly.😀😀
> 
> Good morning all .


Switching shifts all the time is supposed to be really bad for your health! 



dave r said:


> This came up on my Facebook page this morning, from a 103 years ago.
> 
> This 103 years old comic about what would happen if "pocket telephones" would be invented.
> 
> ...


They got that right! 



numbnuts said:


> I was on permanent nights for ages, but we only worked 10 hour shifts and a four night week, happy days nights I loved it


I did a year of them before going to university. I started off doing 4 x 10 but eventually started doing 5 x 10. I needed to save enough to pay for my first year because I could only get a grant for years 2 and 3. It was a great way of saving a relatively large sum in a short period of time. I earned more with the night shift allowance, then I got overtime rate on the extra 10 hours, and it stopped me going to the pub every night and spending all the cash getting blotto with my mates. I cut down to a big session on Saturday nights and a more moderate one on Sundays.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> I did invigilating this morning then cut the grass when I got home and now don't have the energy to go for a ride although it is warm but windy.
> I will go for a long one tomorrow if the weather stays good.
> My wife just retrieved the chicken form the dishwasher . She has just been shopping and putting things away. I am getting concerned.



Hopefully just one of these mad moments we all have. I often have to stop myself throwing the cat's saucer of food in the bin and putting down the empty sachet to her instead.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2022)

Well timed walk as it is now very heavy


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2022)

On my way to the pub,Golden Beam in Headinley I found £10 on the pavement,so Wednesday it was £20 so that's £30 this week,you could not make it up.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> On my way to the pub,Golden Beam in Headinley I found £10 on the pavement,so Wednesday it was £20 so that's £30 this week,you could not make it up.



Nice.
Not like people up your way to throw their money away.
.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I decided to be sensible and accept the offer of a health check and am booked in for that for tomorrow morning. I imagine it will be measuring height, weight, blood pressure; discussion of diet and exercise; blood test for diabetes etc.?


Hmm... I just got a text from the health centre asking me to arrange a '_routine_' telephone chat with the practice nurse to discuss the results! 

I imagine that if everything were spot on, they would have just said so. "_Well done, ColinJ, we have rarely seen such perfect test results!_"

If I were about to drop dead at any minute, I would have expected a doctor to summon me.

I therefore conclude that something looks a bit iffy which needs addressing. Blood pressure, cholesterol, or blood sugar a bit high?


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2022)

Mrs P suggested over tea we go out tonight for a couple of pints.I cannot remember the last time I went out on an evening for a pint or two.Other than holidays or conferences.So it's The Mytrle tonight.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> This came up on my Facebook page this morning, from a 103 years ago.
> 
> This 103 years old comic about what would happen if "pocket telephones" would be invented.
> 
> ...


You a bit older than you've been letting on, or a time traveller?

Facebook 103 years ago!!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> I worked shifts all my working life, 44 years. But not regular times. It all depended on what train/duty you were on.
> Early turns booked on any time after midnight until midday. After 1200pm, untill 2200pm were late turns, from 2200 until 2359 were nights.
> You normally did a week of earlies, normally the same duty all week. Then onto a week of lates.
> Then back onto earlies . But one week you could be booking on at 0240, then on lates at 1650, the next week of earlies could be 0800, and so on. Nights came around every couple of months for parcels and freight work, that's before privatisation though. After it was for stock moves and test runs.
> Some peoples bodyclock was all over the place, mine was alright as I can sleep anywhere anytime and had no problem adjusting.


Done split shifts, mornings and evenings. Cycle there for a six start and could still be going at midday. Then back home, to return for a five o'clock start that could see me cycling home close on one.

Done a 99 hour week, cycling there and back. Don't think there's any hour of the day I haven't worked at sometime.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2022)

Sad day at the TT. 


STATEMENT ISSUED FROM THE ISLE OF MAN TT RACES

STATEMENT ISSUED AT 18:30 ON 10 JUNE 2022

With a deep sense of sorrow, the Isle of Man TT Races can confirm that Roger Stockton, 56, and Bradley Stockton, 21, from Crewe, Cheshire were both killed in an incident on the second and final lap of the second Sidecar Race of the 2022 Isle of Man TT Races. The incident occurred at Ago’s Leap, just under one mile into the lap.

Roger and Bradley were father and son, and driver and passenger respectively.

Roger was an experienced TT competitor, with today’s race marking his 20th TT race start. He competed at the TT regularly from 2000 to 2008, before then returning in 2010, 2017 and at this year’s event. In his career, he claimed a total of twelve top-20 finishes and four top-10 finishes, as well as 10 Bronze Replicas.

Bradley was a newcomer to the TT and finished his first TT race on Monday, securing an impressive 8th-place finish alongside his father.

2022 was their fifth season racing together, and Roger and Bradley were regular podium finishers and frontrunners in the British F2 Sidecar Cup Championship, finishing second in the championship in 2021.

The Isle of Man TT Races pass on their deepest sympathy to Roger and Bradley’s families, loved ones, and friends.

ENDS


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jun 2022)

Good evening from Argyll. We've had a good with a six mile hike up Beinn Ghlas to the Sheiling for Deirdre and Naoise. I've talked about this before but very briefly a great friend of mine conceived and designed the Sheiling as his wife asked him to make a mark so people would know "we were here once."

The story of Deirdre of the Sorrows comes from Ulster mythology although in the area local to Loch Etive there is much in the landscape to suggest Deirdre and her lover Naoise existed and lived near the Loch.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Sad day at the TT.
> 
> 
> STATEMENT ISSUED FROM THE ISLE OF MAN TT RACES
> ...



Could it be now that the bikes are going too fast for the roads. 
There have always been deaths and casualties at the TT, but the one constant is the road. It's the machines that get faster.


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Done split shifts, mornings and evenings. Cycle there for a six start and could still be going at midday. Then back home, to return for a five o'clock start that could see me cycling home close on one.
> 
> Done a 99 hour week, cycling there and back. Don't think there's any hour of the day I haven't worked at sometime.


When I was first married I was so desperate for money,I would do a night shift then follow it with an early shift.I would do a night shift then get some sleep then do an afternoon shift.Go me nothing except a divorce.looking back I was a bastard.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Could it be now that the bikes are going too fast for the roads.
> There have always been deaths and casualties at the TT, but the one constant is the road. It's the machines that get faster.



I've been saying, for some time, that they've lost sight of the ethos of the TT. All of the media seems obsessed with the Superbikes and lap records above everything. 
They dropped the smaller classes some years ago. The racing was just as good when they had 125s lapping at 110 mph and production bikes lapping at just over 100 mph.
But, hey........what do I know?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good evening from Argyll. We've had a good with a six mile hike up Beinn Ghlas to the Sheiling for Deirdre and Naoise. I've talked about this before but very briefly a great friend of mine conceived and designed the Sheiling as his wife asked him to make a mark so people would know "we were here once."
> 
> The story of Deirdre of the Sorrows comes from Ulster mythology although in the area local to Loch Etive there is much in the landscape to suggest Deirdre and her lover Naoise existed and lived near the Loch.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you take a picture of the plaque/plate that's on the edge of the fifth picture?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2022)

My preparations are complete for tomorrow's Garforth forum ride. I have to be up at 06:45 so I must try to get to sleep by 02:00 at the latest tonight!



Dirk said:


> I've been saying, for some time, that they've lost sight of the ethos of the TT. All of the media seems obsessed with the Superbikes and lap records above everything.
> They dropped the smaller classes some years ago. The racing was just as good when they had 125s lapping at 110 mph and production bikes lapping at just over 100 mph.
> But, hey........what do I know?



I just looked up the stats... almost 300 people killed over the years at the TT and other IoM events. Mainly riders of course, but also officials and spectators. I know that racing can never be totally safe, but that is a pretty devastating death toll! 

I am astonished that there are not more demands that safety be improved. Slowing the bikes down is the obvious answer, because straw bales are never going to save people hitting them at 150+ mph.

When javelin throwing became dangerous because javelins were being thrown too far and spearing people, the javelin rules were changed and the old records were frozen. They should do something similar for the TT.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why didn't you take a picture of the plaque/plate that's on the edge of the fifth picture?


I was wondering that too!

More information on the website _*HERE*_.


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> When I was first married I was so desperate for money,I would do a night shift then follow it with an early shift.I would do a night shift then get some sleep then do an afternoon shift.Go me nothing except a divorce.looking back I was a bastard .


My best mate used to do this at Peugeot when we did three shifts, early and lates during the week and a weekend night shift too. 
We used to do a Friday evening when work two hours overtime until the third shift started . Then I went home . He then worked the first full shift of the weekend night shift . Then our shift would come back in to do Saturday morning overtime ( which I rarely did) and he would do that too . He was mad lol but on the other hand he paid cash for a new kitchen and a new Range Rover in 2002 out of the money he made . But then again he had to have two operations on this neck and arms due to wear and tear and retire early due to health problems . Bottom line is money isn’t everything and I am in much better health that he was at the same age as I am now . 😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My preparations are complete for tomorrow's Garforth forum ride. I have to be up at 06:45 so I must try to get to sleep by 02:00 at the latest tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the tt but the fatality rate is terrible, so much worse than other uk road racing tracks . I have no idea why it’s so much worse than places like Ulster ( do you know Dirk ? ) I can only think it continues because of the independence of the Isle of Man to the uk and the importance of the races to the island’s economy.


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Do they not reckon that’s when humans are at their lowest ebb. Quite a common time for very ill people to pass away. Think mum slipped away just before 5am if I remember correctly.



My dad passed also away at about 4 in the morning 😕

Night night everyone. 😀


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2022)

I would much rather die during the night (asleep!) than during the day (awake!)...

My best friend died in his sleep aged only 59. I had seen him a couple of weeks before and he was happy enough. He had been at work on the Friday and there had been no sign of anything being wrong. He didn't turn up to work on the Monday and never phoned in sick. He was found in bed a few days later, apparently having been completely unaware that anything was wrong. A terrible shock for the rest of us, but a real easy, gentle death for him.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I would much rather die during the night (asleep!) than during the day (awake!)...
> 
> My best friend died in his sleep aged only 59. I had seen him a couple of weeks before and he was happy enough. He had been at work on the Friday and there had been no sign of anything being wrong. He didn't turn up to work on the Monday and never phoned in sick. He was found in bed a few days later, apparently having been completely unaware that anything was wrong. A terrible shock for the rest of us, but a real easy, gentle death for him.



I think I would like to die like Reg White ( a double Olympic sailing medalist In the late 60s/ early 70s ) . Died pulling his boat boat out on the slipway after winning a race at his club aged about 80 😀😀


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2022)

Morning all 
Up at 0530 and now listening to Tony B with SoTS.
AND......what a beautiful morning it is.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2022)

Morning. Really long lie for me this morning. I may regret it as I suspect the rain isn’t far away. More strong wind again too. Great summer we are having!


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Jun 2022)

Morning all . Lovely morning here too at the moment , think it could get a bit windy though.
Off to look at a second hand bike this morning ( not for me , I already have enough bikes I am not riding at the moment ) but for my 26 year old daughter. She has a hybrid but wants a racing bike so she can do longer club rides. There is a reason why she wants second hand ( other than the cost ) and that’s because she did have a very nice road given to her by mrs exlaser last year ,which she managed to write off by cycling into the back of a parked car !!!! . We laugh about it now , there wasn’t much laughing at the time 😂😀


----------



## Paulus (11 Jun 2022)

Good morning all. 
A bright, breezy start to the day here. 
Dog walking soon and later were off to our friends place in Hitchen for lunch and a few drinks.
I've just bought another oldish Raliegh Royal touring bike. I'll pick it up tomorrow. Not much wrong with it, but I'll clean it up, do what is necessary and add it to my growing stable of bikes. This really must be the last one as I have no more room in the shed.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## gavroche (11 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Really long lie for me this morning. I may regret it as I suspect the rain isn’t far away. More strong wind again too. Great summer we are having!



Not quite as summer hasn't started yet. Still in spring. Another 10 days before it officially starts.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why didn't you take a picture of the plaque/plate that's on the edge of the fifth picture?



I didn't think of it probably because I've known, lived with and discussed the story for many years and the plaque tells a part of the whole history. The gold statue was first used at the Stoke Garden Festival 1986 in a garden designed by my friend so we, me and the statue, go back a long way.

I've been climbing the hill on which it sits for perhaps 30 years. The windfarm situated there is on my friend's land and I've lived with that story for more than 35 years. You can just glimpse a turbine in this image.





In all the times I've been up the light has never been the same so that was my real interest in capturing the pics. It was wet yesterday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
Yesterday’s 5k run followed by a 5 mike bike ride exhausted me. I’m off to parkrun this morning to look after granddaughter while mum runs. I’ll take the ⚡️Brommie but switch the power on this time ( I’ve been cycling without the power on as it rides like a standard Brommie, the battery pack acts like having a loaded front bag with regard to making the steering a bit less “ twitchy)
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️☀️


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2022)

Coooeeeee. I'd rather not die at all but if I must, then asleep in a chair or my bed is the way to go.

Damp, dull and windy here yet again. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2022)

Good morning from a wet and very windy Argyll, apparently this is the tail of a tropical storm........I wouldn't want to be in the eye of this bugger.

Today is the celebration lunch for my friend's 80th birthday. There will be 24 friends and family. I'm delighted to be going as we have been friends for close to 40 years. He's someone I feel privileged to know and I often wonder what it is he sees interesting in me. He's lead an amazing life, is very knowledgeable, interesting and can spend an evening recounting great tales. I just like bikes and football.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## gavroche (11 Jun 2022)

Salut. Another beautiful, sunny day in Wales although a bit windy. Stocking up on porridge for breakfast as I am planning to do a 50 miles ride later, after walking Molly on Angel Bay at 10. 
See you all later and have a great one.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning from a wet and very windy Argyll, apparently this is the tail of a tropical storm........I wouldn't want to be in the eye of this bugger.


Why not? The eye of the storm is usually very calm!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2022)

This is what I found on a mountain bike ride after one storm in Argyll...


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Going to watch the Senior TT at 11 am but first I've got to nip down to the caravan to check it over and re-stock it ready for next week's foray.

Dying? Hmmm. I always fancied being shot by the jealous husband of a 30 year old brunette, when caught in flagrante delecto, when I'm 96.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Going to watch the Senior TT at 11 am but first I've got to nip down to the caravan to check it over and re-stock it ready for next week's foray.
> 
> Dying? Hmmm. I always fancied being shot by the jealous husband of a 30 year old brunette, when caught in flagrante delecto, when I'm 96.



Mmm I think the amount of viagra needed at that age would kill you well before getting shot . 😂😂

Enjoy the Senior TT . 😀


----------



## pawl (11 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning from a wet and very windy Argyll, apparently this is the tail of a tropical storm........I wouldn't want to be in the eye of this bugger.
> 
> Today is the celebration lunch for my friend's 80th birthday. There will be 24 friends and family. I'm delighted to be going as we have been friends for close to 40 years. He's someone I feel privileged to know and I often wonder what it is he sees interesting in me. He's lead an amazing life, is very knowledgeable, interesting and can spend an evening recounting great tales. I just like bikes and football.




I never did get to celebrate my 80th birthday due to the Covid restrictions


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2022)

First time in years I have had 8 hours sleep. Bit fitful at times but better than usual. Probably mean I won't sleep tonight. We shall see. Maybe quitting caffeine is going to help.


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks, I've been for an early bimble this morning, rode my Brinklow loop, 24 miles. A bit of excitement before I started, got the bike out the shed and it sounded like a bag of nails, it had been silent the last time I rode it, turned out water had got in the front hub, a quick strip clean and grease and I was out, got out half an hour late, eight rather than the planned half seven. A lovely morning for a bike ride, cool bright sunny and a bit breezy. My first ride on full fat SPD's after years on light release SPD Click R's, noticeably harder to get out of and a definite risk of a clipless moment even though I've got the tension backed right off, they felt nice though. Its been a fortnight since last rode and it was lovely getting out in the fresh air and stretch my legs


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I didn't think of it probably because I've known, lived with and discussed the story for many years and the plaque tells a part of the whole history. The gold statue was first used at the Stoke Garden Festival 1986 in a garden designed by my friend so we, me and the statue, go back a long way.
> 
> I've been climbing the hill on which it sits for perhaps 30 years. The windfarm situated there is on my friend's land and I've lived with that story for more than 35 years. You can just glimpse a turbine in this image.
> 
> ...


Job for today, possibly tomorrow, is a walk back up to get a picture that'll complete your story.

As for you and the statue going back a long way...

It wasn't wet, merely not dry.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> This is what I found on a mountain bike ride after one storm in Argyll...
> 
> View attachment 648522


Trees, in a wood?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Going to watch the Senior TT at 11 am but first I've got to nip down to the caravan to check it over and re-stock it ready for next week's foray.
> 
> Dying? Hmmm. I always fancied being shot by the jealous husband of a 30 year old brunette, when caught in flagrante delecto, when I'm 96.



Dirk, if you don't mind me saying, that is disgusting.
Now if she was a blonde that would be ok


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, I've been for an early bimble this morning, rode my Brinklow loop, 24 miles. A bit of excitement before I started, got the bike out the shed and it sounded like a bag of nails, it had been silent the last time I rode it, turned out water had got in the front hub, a quick strip clean and grease and I was out, got out half an hour late, eight rather than the planned half seven. A lovely morning for a bike ride, cool bright sunny and a bit breezy. My first ride on full fat SPD's after years on light release SPD Click R's, noticeably harder to get out of and a definite risk of a clipless moment even though I've got the tension backed right off, they felt nice though. Its been a fortnight since last rode and it was lovely getting out in the fresh air and stretch my legs



My 1st ride with SPDs resulted in a off.
I got home with blood running down my leg.
MrsD asked "where were you when that happened"?
I replied "I was on my arse in the middle of the road".


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> My 1st ride with SPDs resulted in a off.
> I got home with blood running down my leg.
> MrsD asked "where were you when that happened"?
> I replied "I was on my arse in the middle of the road".



many years ago I bruised my arse using SPD's, queuing traffic at a red light, queue started to move, I started to move and clipped in, three cars down from me the driver stalled it, cars in front of me came to a rapid stop, I stopped but couldn't get a foot out quick enough and went down in a heap.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Job for today, possibly tomorrow, is a walk back up to get a picture that'll complete your story.
> 
> As for you and the statue going back a long way...
> 
> It wasn't wet, merely not dry.



I already have that image. It was wet. Horizontal rain came down as we were within 500 metres of the summit. Drenched! I had forgotten my rain trousers. Wind and sun dried me on the descent till halfway down the rain came in.........again 😵‍💫


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2022)

Looked out the kitchen window just now and this fellow was sitting in our flower bed, juvenile or fledgling I suspect.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Looked out the kitchen window just now and this fellow was sitting in our flower bed, juvenile or fledgling I suspect.
> 
> View attachment 648533


Looks as though its legs have been lopped off in editing.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Looks as though its legs have been lopped off in editing.



Think he’s enjoying a nice bathe in the soft soil. Gets rid of little beasties lurking in his feathers.


Still really windy here with drizzly rain off and on.


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Looks as though its legs have been lopped off in editing.



Its sat on its arse, phone picture through the kitchen window no editing. Its been hiding in amongst the flowers in between running round the garden and calling.


----------



## pawl (11 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Looked out the kitchen window just now and this fellow was sitting in our flower bed, juvenile or fledgling I suspect.
> 
> View attachment 648533



I’ve got one as well Been with us for the last four days Mum and dad have been feeding him or her It


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Trees, in a wood?


Ha ha! It was more a case of how they were draped across the trail rather than standing upright. My cousin said it was one brief but intense storm that did the damage


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Jun 2022)

Bike bought , daughter happy , trek Lexa sl is in the building 😀 . Aliminium frame with tiagra , it’s looks like new . The seller said his daughter used it twice then gave up cycling and I can believe it . My wife has the same bike as her winter bike ( up graded to 105 from the crashed bike mentioned earlier ) . So if ever this bike does have a problem ,I have a full compatible tiagra group set plus wheels in the shed as spares. 
Cost my daughter £350, to buy this spec bike now would cost about £1300+.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> First time in years I have had 8 hours sleep. Bit fitful at times but better than usual. Probably mean I won't sleep tonight. We shall see. Maybe quitting caffeine is going to help.
> 
> 
> View attachment 648526




The last time I had 8 hours sleep I was sedated in hospital


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2022)

I don't quite know what happened, but on my walk today I felt very tired half way round at one point it was a real struggle to lift my feet. I got home and had a cold drink and then went to sleep for 90 minutes, I feel OK now, but it was quite weird.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> A bright, breezy start to the day here.
> Dog walking soon and later were off to our friends place in Hitchen for lunch and a few drinks.
> I've just bought another oldish Raliegh Royal touring bike. I'll pick it up tomorrow. Not much wrong with it, but I'll clean it up, do what is necessary and add it to my growing stable of bikes. This really must be the last one as I have no more room in the shed.
> Enjoy your day everyone



How many have you got ?


----------



## rustybolts (11 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Could it be now that the bikes are going too fast for the roads.
> There have always been deaths and casualties at the TT, but the one constant is the road. It's the machines that get faster.





Dirk said:


> Sad day at the TT.
> 
> 
> STATEMENT ISSUED FROM THE ISLE OF MAN TT RACES
> ...



Sidecars at Agos Leap needs looking at , could they introduce chicanes just for this class ? happened in F1 years ago but would take from spirit of free flowing TT nature of the TT. Hope Dom Herbertson will mend ok


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Sidecars at Agos Leap needs looking at , could they introduce chicanes just for this class ? happened in F1 years ago but would take from spirit of free flowing TT nature of the TT. Hope Dom Herbertson will mend ok



Chicanes cause problems for sidecars.
Mallory and Oulton Park were never the same after chicanes were introduced.
The only time I ever had a passenger exit my outfit was at the Bus Stop at Mallory.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Chicanes cause problems for sidecars.
> Mallory and Oulton Park were never the same after chicanes were introduced.
> The only time I ever had a passenger exit my outfit was at the Bus Stop at Mallory.



Was your driving that bad he preferred to catch the bus?


----------



## rustybolts (11 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Was your driving that bad he preferred to catch the bus?



Quick off the mark there Mo !


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2022)

Morning. Another blustery one with the chance of showers. Just finishing my cuppa then heading out for a decent walk. If the legs feel up to it I might break into a jog for sections.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
A lovely sunny morning, planning on heading to Wimborne to catch the last of the folk festival. Might go for a run first to work up a thirst 😉
Coffee is brewing ☕️ Have a peaceful day folks ☀️😎👍


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jun 2022)

Morning all 
The forecast says dry today though the clouds say otherwise.
Not sure what I will be doing (if anything).


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2022)

Cooooooeeeee. Bright and blustery here today.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2022)

Good morning from a bright and breezy Coventry, not a lot to do today, family should be round later, I'll be keeping an eye on the cricket and theres the F1 highlights this evening, and I'll have a potter round the garden.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Well, that's the TT done for another year. A bit of an emotional roller coaster, as usual. Congrats to all the winners and finishers. Sympathy to those who lost everything.
Looking forward to the Ulster GP next month; another event I participated in.

Sunday lunch booked at the Ebby.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2022)

Morning again. 9 miles done mostly walking with a couple of miles run. Breezy and got caught in a heavy shower but enjoyed it.

Bath is running so I'll enjoy a nice steep now before breakfast.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jun 2022)

rustybolts said:


> How many have you got ?



This will be number 8


----------



## Paulus (12 Jun 2022)

Morning all, the sun is shining.
A few things to do today, picking up the new acquisition from Royston, 
Then lunch at the Green Dragon. Tomorrow is our 41st wedding anniversary, but myself and the escape committee are off to Bordeaux on the 0800 Eurostar via Paris, so we are celebrating today.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jun 2022)

I'm up


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jun 2022)

Got some magnetic letters/numbers to help granddaughter with her reading / spelling. She did this on the door of the fridge yesterday, she’s showing great promise / we’re a bad influence 🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2022)

It’s our local marathon today. They’ve had a gusty day for it but mainly dry. It’s a hilly course. Not sure I would even have fancied it when I was younger/fitter.


----------



## rustybolts (12 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s our local marathon today. They’ve had a gusty day for it but mainly dry. It’s a hilly course. Not sure I would even have fancied it when I was younger/fitter.



They forge ahead
On Hovis bread,
All hills they quickly climb,
With never a frown
They don’t say brown,
But Hovis every time.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jun 2022)

Done walking, bit better today


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2022)

74 miles walked this week. I’m a bit weary. An easier week next week methinks.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> *74 miles walked this week.* I’m a bit weary. An easier week next week methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 648691


And we're only on Sunday!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> 74 miles walked this week. I’m a bit weary. An easier week next week methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 648691



74 miles in a week, I'm in the wrong class, I've only do 34 this MONTH , well done Mo
but I did 16222 steps today


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2022)

I am relying on the *MOVE!!!* timer alarm on my phone to get me moving at all today! 

I did leave the house this afternoon but only went as far as my wheelie bin.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jun 2022)

Good late afternoon/early evening.......take your choice. Lots of wind and occasional showers today. We've popped down to the Slate Isles, enjoyed driving around (I know, I know) and a short blustery walk.

Yesterday's lunch party was excellent, we left at 10.30pm.........food was simple and delicious. Somebody recommended the Lidl Aquine gin which is made in Scotland. We've found a Lidl just in case it isn't available in England.........well you've got to haven't you?


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jun 2022)

Just back from Wimborne, some excellent music, some dark Morris dancing, lot’s of entertainment for both adults and kids. I spoke with one of the security staff, he said it was the easiest gig he’d ever done, people were so polite 😎


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am relying on the *MOVE!!!* timer alarm on my phone to get me moving at all today!
> 
> I did leave the house this afternoon but only went as far as my wheelie bin.



Hmm, I just discovered what appears to be an oversight in Android 12... (I could be wrong though? )

Alarms can be given a timeout so they sound for that length of time, then stop. If you don't cancel them they issue a notification to remind you later that you have missed them. I have a medication alarm set with a 5 minute timeout. On the rare occasion that I forget to take my pills _and _don't hear the alarm, I would see the notification later.

Timers though don't seem to have a timeout. My MOVE!!! timer went off so I reset it and wandered off upstairs to hang from my chin/dip station for 30 seconds. (I read about the benefits and feel that it is doing me some good - watch the video below!) After that, I decided to do a crossword while I was upstairs, did so, and then started another. It meant that I was up there beyond the time when the MOVE!!! timer had gone off again. My hearing is not acute enough to hear the sound from upstairs but I noticed it as soon as I came back out onto the stairs. When I got to the phone, I saw that the alarm had been sounding for 45 minutes. The phone was very warm, and the battery charge had dropped significantly. That isn't good! So far, I haven't found a way of putting a timeout on timers.

Anyway, watch this video, especially if you have sore shoulders!


----------



## gavroche (12 Jun 2022)

I have spent the last 2 hours installing the bike rack on top of the car as an experiment. I had to make 3 new U fittings as the original ones didn't go around the roof bars and change the supplied screw knobs to ordinary nuts for stronger hold. Not sure if I would like to do 70 mph with the bike on but I have seen other cars doing it so it must be ok.
For now, I will still put the bike inside the car as I will feel safer, even if it means removing the saddle and both wheels to make room for Molly when we all go out together.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> I have spent the last 2 hours installing the bike rack on top of the car as an experiment. I had to make 3 new U fittings as the original ones didn't go around the roof bars and change the supplied screw knobs to ordinary nuts for stronger hold. Not sure if I would like to do 70 mph with the bike on but I have seen other cars doing it so it must be ok.


It will really mess up your fuel consumption!

Also, when you forget that the bike is up there...


----------



## gavroche (12 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It will really mess up your fuel consumption!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 648740



I am fully aware of that which is why I will probably hardly use it.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2022)

Wakey, wakey.......................all still snoozing I see. 'Tis dull and grey in Argyll with rain forecast for the morning. We've been invited to visit a friend's nursery while here and will do this today in combination with finding somewhere to walk. Part of the plan for this holiday is to move on somewhere else for a few days. The decision is weather dependent and at the moment if we don't head straight home Dumfries and Galloway is looking like a good bet. I'm more inclined to head home but we shall see........................


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2022)

Good morning all, I had my first half decent nights sleep for months last night, still awake too early though, as much as I like this time of year and its usual long warm days the early bright sunshine can be a bit of a pain. if the weather forecast is right its going to get a bit warm later in the week, its bright and sunny at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2022)

Hello all.seems to be nice out there.
If I can get myself to do it I will strip the bed and wash everything.
I must get to the library as MrsD needs some large print books.
And.......you may be pleased to know, I plan to have a shower


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hello all.seems to be nice out there.
> If I can get myself to do it I will strip the bed and wash everything.
> I must get to the library as MrsD needs some large print books.
> And.......you may be pleased to know, I plan to have a shower



I had a shower on Saturday I can highly recommend them.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> And.......you may be pleased to know, I plan to have a shower



Gosh, my cup runneth over........................


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hello all.seems to be nice out there.
> If I can get myself to do it I will strip the bed and wash everything.
> I must get to the library as MrsD needs some large print books.
> And.......you may be pleased to know, I plan to have a shower





About time as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2022)

Coooooeeee. It's bright. It's sunny. And we don't have any wind either. Wooohooo.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2022)

@Mo1959 MrsD is displeased with you.
She was up, on her zimmer, to the loo and now sat in the conservatory......all before you put in a show.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Gosh, my cup runneth over........................



WoW......that is nice and religious . Maybe you should be on that thread where the guy has become a priest


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2022)

Yorkshire Water kindly just told me that are pipe cleaning from today. Presumably, they had this planned weeks ago so why not tell me at noon on the Friday before rather than waking me up after only 4 hours sleep on the day itself? 

I had better store some clean drinking water before going back to sleep...


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959 MrsD is displeased with you.
> She was up, on her zimmer, to the loo and now sat in the conservatory......all before you put in a show.



I was here but didn't bother posting earlier. Bit of a crap sleep and a mild headache so I've just had a very gentle saunter round the riverside trail then home via the Co-op for a few bits of shopping. I think I will have a restful day.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I was here but didn't bother posting earlier. Bit of a crap sleep and a mild headache so I've just had a very gentle saunter round the riverside trail then home via the Co-op for a few bits of shopping. I think I will have a restful day.



MrsD is pleased to hear you are planning a restful day


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, the oldies are the best.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I was here but didn't bother posting earlier. Bit of a crap sleep and a mild headache so I've just had a very gentle saunter round the riverside trail then home via the Co-op for a few bits of shopping. I think I will have a restful day.



I keep getting offers of £15 off my first CoOp shop, with free delivery, tempted to try it for the bulkier / heavier stuff.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I keep getting offers of £15 off my first CoOp shop, with free delivery, tempted to try it for the bulkier / heavier stuff.



We have an Aldi too but I keep using the Co-op as I am so used to it plus it's slightly closer for walking. Like everywhere though, the prices have shot up drastically lately


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks, a splendid visit to the folk festival yesterday afternoon, lots of folk dancing, lots of music and a few beers in the sunshine. Met up with daughter and granddaughter to watch a children’s musical puppet show. 
Might head out on the Brommie and check out the new cycling infrastructure.
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️😎


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2022)

Its come up on my memories that we were in Sorrento in southern Italy seven years ago, we had a week there and it was a wonderful holiday and we had a great time.


----------



## pawl (13 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, I had my first half decent nights sleep for months last night, still awake too early though, as much as I like this time of year and its usual long warm days the early bright sunshine can be a bit of a pain. if the weather forecast is right its going to get a bit warm later in the week, its bright and sunny at the moment.



Bright and sunny when I got up it has now deteriorated to cloudy and dank


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Of to get shopping ready for our getaway tomorrow.
I've got to cut the lawns when I get back from town.
Looks like the forecast is good for the next couple of weeks.



Dave7 said:


> WoW......that is nice and religious . Maybe you should be on that thread where the guy has become a priest


Which thread is that? Dare I look in? Religion winds me up.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2022)

Bedding is washed and drying outside. Abother load is in the machine. I have been a busy bunny so far. It may not last though


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Of to get shopping ready for our getaway tomorrow.
> I've got to cut the lawns when I get back from town.
> ...





Don't do it. You'll be sorry


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Of to get shopping ready for our getaway tomorrow.
> I've got to cut the lawns when I get back from town.
> ...



The Ordination one. Each to their own. I sometimes feel the more we fall away from religion, and at least following the love thy neighbour as thyself commandment, the more uncaring we have become as a society


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The Ordination one. Each to their own. I sometimes feel the more we fall away from religion, and at least following the love thy neighbour as thyself commandment, the more uncaring we have become as a society





The trouble is, Christians are sometimes the least Christian like people there are. 👍


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The Ordination one. Each to their own. I sometimes feel the more we fall away from religion, and at least following the love thy neighbour as thyself commandment, the more uncaring we have become as a society



The 'Golden Rule' isn't the sole possession of the religious. They won't accept that, though.
I gave up my imaginary friend when I was 6.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Of to get shopping ready for our getaway tomorrow.
> I've got to cut the lawns when I get back from town.
> ...



Its an old one (in general chat) just resurrected as the guy has now been ordained.
Its harmless and people are being very polite to him. 
Having spent my life trying to escape religion I have not contributed


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Its an old one (in general chat) just resurrected as the guy has now been ordained.
> Its harmless and people are being very polite to him.
> Having spent my life trying to escape religion I have not contributed



Neither will I.
I'll leave him happy in his delusion. 
It's when they start proselytising that I have a problem.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2022)

I saw it, but ignored it and have not contributed in any way shape or form. Having been born into an Irish Catholic family, after seeing what went on, I to stopped believing when I was around 6 or 7.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2022)

I should get all my washing dry today, as long as it doesn't rain that is.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The trouble is, Christians are sometimes the least Christian like people there are. 👍



There's no hate like 'Christian' love.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I should get all my washing dry today, as long as it doesn't rain that is.



I've done two machine loads of washing, the first load is on the line, one more load to do, and I've changed the beds.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jun 2022)

It's gone all cloudy here so cleaned the kitchen and bathroom, I'll give the walking a miss today, 
and I still think there is a Dog


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Its come up on my memories that we were in Sorrento in southern Italy seven years ago, we had a week there and it was a wonderful holiday and we had a great time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 648793



I totally love Italy, we had some lovely holidays over the years near Lake Garda. Cannot be bothered now with the extra hassle since Br@@it .


----------



## pawl (13 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> I’ve got one as well Been with us for the last four days Mum and dad have been feeding him or her It
> 
> View attachment 648544



Found this little one torn to shreds this morning Probably a cat although don’t often see cats in the garden


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2022)

Shopping done.
Lawns cut.
Weeds sprayed.
Car filled up.
Having a Pastrami & Pickle sarnie and a pint of IPA for lunch.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I totally love Italy, we had some lovely holidays over the years near Lake Garda. Cannot be bothered now with the extra hassle since Br@@it .



We've been four times, Tuscany, Sorrento and Lido De Jesolo near Venice twice, we've visited Lake Garda on a day trip from Lido De Jesolo twice, always remember how clear the water in the harbour was, I looked down and could see the fish swimming around.


----------



## rustybolts (13 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I totally love Italy, we had some lovely holidays over the years near Lake Garda. Cannot be bothered now with the extra hassle since Br@@it .



Stayed at the Hotel Panorama on Lake Garda 19 years ago and loved it. My little son managed to fluke a sea snake in his fishing net that we thought was an eel at first ! Would love to go back some time , Foreign holidays are becoming very expensive now alas


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2022)

I just did my lumpy little shopping/Metro ride and had a very near miss with a car! Confession time: In terms of the Highway Code, it was 100% my fault. In terms of lack of skill/judgement, it was 90% my fault.

I had ridden up one of the local hills on my singlespeed bike, done a little loop up there and was heading back to go down the hill. I do a little side street slightly uphill to a t-junction with a road going straight up the hill from right to left. I turn left and then almost immediately right onto another road. It is very hard to do slowly in my one gear so I always take a run at it. If I hit the left turn on the road ahead at speed I can sprint up and turn right without much difficulty. The thing is, the traffic coming up the hill has priority. 19/20 of the time there is no traffic on the other road. Today there _WAS_... 

I didn't spot the other car in time to abort my left turn, which was bad enough, but I was far enough in front of the car for that to have been ok. My _BIG _mistake was to continue to do my right turn as if the car were not behind me. Sprinting uphill I could not take my right hand off the bar to signal so I started my turn without signalling, only to discover a rapidly braking car coming into my peripheral vision from my right!!! 

Startled driver screaming from car: "_*Bloody hell, mate... [*if you don't want me to squash you with my car*] give us a chance won't ya!*_"

Startled ColinJ shouting back: "_*Sorry, mate... my mistake!!*_"

Driver: "_*Oh, well, don't do it again!*_"



I was definitely to blame but I think the driver could reasonably have judged that it wasn't safe to overtake an unpredictable idiot cyclist who had just shot out in front of him! 

Having survived that, I did another hill and went off to Lidl where I bumped into two former colleagues doing their shopping (a different two to last week!). We agreed to get together soon for a night at the pub. For once we will do it in Todmorden though, instead of Hebden Bridge. It is only fair since half of the group live over here.

No Metros left today so I'll do the crosswords online.

I was pleased that my legs feel fine after my 103 km ride on Saturday. I'll try to get another metric century ride in during the week, possibly on Wednesday. The forecast is looking ok. I'll have to think about my route...


----------



## Paulus (13 Jun 2022)

Bonjour from Bordeaux. 
A few days away with the Escape committee. 
Only three whole days here but lots to pack in.
Salutè


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Gosh, my cup runneth over........................


You've been in the shower long enough.


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Jun 2022)

Night night everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2022)

Morning all.
Its that time of year. I got up at 0530 and put the fire on in the conservatory. 90 minutes later, fire is off and a window is open.
Will do an Aldi dash at 0800 and I must go to the auntie with some cash for her. Then the GPs to get my repeat prescription sorted.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2022)

Good morning people, need to wash the car today, we got a lot of ash fall round here from the big fire in Birmingham.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2022)

Cooooooeeeee. Blue skies and sunshine here and no wind. It's a tad cold at.the moment though. Should be a nice day.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jun 2022)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Off to Wareham today on the bus, drinking will be involved as it’s our “ Second Tuesday “ group outing 🍺 Mrs Tenkaykev will be joining us after her walk leader duties. A glorious sunny morning, blue bin out, veg box due, and another rummage through my collection of bits and bobs to sell on the bay.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☀️☕️


----------



## mikeIow (14 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, need to wash the car today, we got a lot of ash fall round here from the big fire in Birmingham.



I thought for a moment it was Dave7’s conservatory fire wot did it 🤪


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Bonjour from Bordeaux.
> A few days away with the Escape committee.
> Only three whole days here but lots to pack in.
> Salutè
> View attachment 648832



Who ever put that up must have mislaid his spirit level


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jun 2022)

Good day from a grey, damp and cold Connel. We have had a very good time and it's time to move on today. We will be flying south as that's where the sun seems to be! Heading down to Wigton in Cumbria for a couple of nights and then home on Thursday. Mrs P has never been to the Solway Firth so we will explore there. I've ridden through but never stayed. Handy for the north Lakes as well.

Petrol prices! How does this work? Before we left I filled up at Morrison's and thought £1.75 was a good deal. Filled up in Tesco Oban yesterday at £1.67!!!!! The roadside garages are £1.96 >£2.00. Thought about buying some jerry cans and taking a few gallons home with me.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2022)

mikeIow said:


> I thought for a moment it was Dave7’s conservatory fire wot did it 🤪



Dave7's fire wasn't big enough.

https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/ne.../pictures-show-scale-huge-birmingham-24209400


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Hitching up in a couple of hours time and heading off to East Somerset.



dave r said:


> Good morning people, need to wash the car today, we got a lot of ash fall round here from the big fire in Birmingham.


Fire? What went up?


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hitching up in a couple of hours time and heading off to East Somerset.
> 
> ...



Recycling plant, theres a link to an article about it in my last post.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2022)

I have found a good way to the wax from my ears....... stand in front (or near) MrsD when a wasp tries to land on her. There is super duper loud....then there is MrsD


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have found a good way to the wax from my ears....... stand in front (or near) MrsD when a wasp tries to land on her. There is super duper loud....then there is MrsD



Sounds like you'd be better keeping the wax in your ears in that case!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Dave7's fire wasn't big enough.
> 
> https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/ne.../pictures-show-scale-huge-birmingham-24209400





That's in Nechells. We used to have to go through there on the way home from work. Horrible place it is


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2022)

This was on my Facebook page. Hope you can see it properly


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> This was on my Facebook page. Hope you can see it properly



Yep, and totally agree. The news is a real switch off these days. Over dramatised doom and gloom. I'll just live in my own little bubble and forget how fecked up the world is I think!


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Jun 2022)

Morning all . I am off todo something I haven’t done since before covid . Buy clothes , wish me luck 😀


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> Off to Wareham today on the bus, drinking will be involved as it’s our “ Second Tuesday “ group outing 🍺 Mrs Tenkaykev will be joining us after her walk leader duties. A glorious sunny morning, blue bin out, veg box due, and another rummage through my collection of bits and bobs to sell on the bay.
> Have a peaceful day folks 👍☀️☕️



I didn’t know you were coming to visit me today ?


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Recycling plant, theres a link to an article about it in my last post.



That’s a. Coincidence same happened to our local tip a few days ago.Apparently it was due to batteries being in the general waste making contact with metal and causing an electrical circuit and causing a fire


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2022)

I have been busy. I've wondered up to the pond for a look see.

Then I cleaned the wood burner out. It's a dirty job but had to be done. It's all ready now for when the winter arrives again. Just need to get Mr WD to clean the chimney and we are all set.

Chicken for us today.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been busy. I've wondered up to the pond for a look see.
> 
> Then I cleaned the wood burner out. It's a dirty job but had to be done. It's all ready now for when the winter arrives again. Just need to get *Mr WD to clean the chimney *and we are all set.
> 
> Chicken for us today.



Do you send him up the Chimney, as per Charles Dickens?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Do you send him up the Chimney, as per Charles Dickens?





Of course. As the saying goes, you don't buy a dog and bark yourself so up he trots


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2022)

I had another short wander before lunch. As I was coming along our street I could hear Blackbirds making a huge commotion and saw a Crow with a young Blackbird. Think it might still have been alive but the bloody thing flew off with it or I was going to try and make it drop it in the hope it might have been ok.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I had another short wander before lunch. As I was coming along our street I could hear Blackbirds making a huge commotion and saw a Crow with a young Blackbird. Think it might still have been alive but the bloody thing flew off with it or I was going to try and make it drop it in the hope it might have been ok.



Nature seems so cruel sometimes.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I had another short wander before lunch. As I was coming along our street I could hear Blackbirds making a huge commotion and saw a Crow with a young Blackbird. Think it might still have been alive but the bloody thing flew off with it or I was going to try and make it drop it in the hope it might have been ok.





Crows are horrible. They peck at the eyes of new born lambs and cause awful injuries. Nasty things they are


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2022)

I saw a video the other day of a female bear and her cubs above a cliff. A big male bear approached. Apparently they kill existing cubs so they can get the females pregnant and replace with their own cubs. The female put up a fight and the two adult bears fell off the cliff. The video showed the male tumbling down and down. Apparently he was killed by the fall. The female was seen some days later back up on the hillside with her cubs!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I saw a video the other day of a female bear and her cubs above a cliff. A big male bear approached. Apparently they kill existing cubs so they can get the females pregnant and replace with their own cubs. The female put up a fight and the two adult bears fell off the cliff. The video showed the male tumbling down and down. Apparently he was killed by the fall. The female was seen some days later back up on the hillside with her cubs!





And the moral is, don't mess with a mama


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jun 2022)

Been shopping and had a walk 29c in the


----------



## Dirk (14 Jun 2022)

The Eagle has landed 











In da pub


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2022)

I have just been out and done my lumpy little shopping loop... 

Lesson learned from yesterday's near miss! 

Previously, I would assume it unlikely that a car would be coming up the hill, would give a cursory glance in that direction, and would sprint out of the side road to head up the hill. 

Today, I assumed that the road would be busy (it wasn't, but that's not the point!), approached the junction slowly so I had plenty of time to check for approaching cars, and then used brute force rather than momentum to climb up to the other junction. It is harder doing it this way, but safer, and I need the exercise anyway!


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jun 2022)

A splendid lunch and a few pints in the Beer Garden of the Kings Arms in Wareham.The buses are getting busier as the holidaymakers arrive. Decided to jump on the train back instead of waiting for the bus. Back home now, new transparent feeding box stuck to window and loaded with bird food.
Next month our group are heading to Weymouth for a saunter around the various watering holes.😎


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Jun 2022)

Well I survived shopping and even bought some stuff . Hopefully it will be another 2 years before I have to do it again . 😂😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Jun 2022)

Welsh dragon , I bought jeans too 😂😂😀


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Welsh dragon , I bought jeans too 😂😂😀





Good man. Can't have to many pairs of jeans is what I always say.


----------



## rustybolts (15 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Good man. Can't have to many pairs of jeans is what I always say.



aaaaah.......


----------



## rustybolts (15 Jun 2022)

as Cilla Black used to say "ya gotta larf"


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2022)

A quick good morning to all.
Been up since 0430......I just couldn't sleep.
I shall report back when fully awake


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2022)

Morning. I was awake much earlier but trying to make myself stay in bed. Sometimes I get another little doze. 

Looks like a decent day for us. Bright with a gentle breeze.

Recycling bin day.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2022)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry, yoga this morning then out to lunch, bedding in the washing machine, duvet cover, blanket and the strange blanket with sleeves we've got.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks, yesterday on our visit to the Kings Arms in Wareham I had occasion to visit the gents. As I was washing my hands I read the instructions for operating the condom machine on the wall . “ Select Product “ : “ Pull knob out fully “ : “ Push knob in fully “ 
That tickled my rather childish sense of humour. 
Down the park this evening, firstly though it’s time for Mrs Tenkaykev to try out the ⚡️Brompton ⚡️
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2022)

Cooooooooeeeee. A Dull and cool start here. Hopefully it will warm up later.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

And a very pleasant one it is too.
Looks like it will be another hot one.
The site we're on is basically a large lawned garden attached to a 17th century Manor house. This is the view as I lie in bed.






There's one other unit on site - a moho on the far side.
Off out exploring this morning. MrsD mentioned something about Tomahawk Lake.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2022)

Back from my hilly, willy walk.  Perfect weather for walking before it gets any warmer. The flies are starting to appear though. They are annoying when it gets warmer.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

For those who wish to try something unusual to read.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2022)

I have bimbled. 11 1/2 miles. Very nice here today. Not top much traffic


----------



## pawl (15 Jun 2022)

Just back from a 16 mile bimble Haviing a cup of drinking chocolate and a banana.It was a bit warm.Must be having a rush of blood to my ancient head second ride of the week Might make it three on Friday


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Just back from a 16 mile bimble Haviing a cup of drinking chocolate and a banana.It was a bit warm.Must be having a rush of blood to my ancient head second ride of the week Might make it three on Friday





They are saying that Friday will be the hottest day ever. Ever hotter than the record set in 1976.


----------



## pawl (15 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> They are saying that Friday will be the hottest day ever. Ever hotter than the record set in 1976.



If it as hot as forecast and I decide to ride don’t be surprised to hear mrs p has had me certified.There coming to take me away ha ha there coming to take me away


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> They are saying that Friday will be the hottest day ever. Ever hotter than the record set in 1976.



Hmmmm!


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmmmm!
> 
> 
> View attachment 649082



Met office is suggesting 29 degrees c for Coventry on Friday . 😕 To hot for me unless I am by the coast , luckily we are off on a short holiday to somewhere near Barnstable Friday evening and it’s forecasted to be wet and about 18 degrees c.😂
When I was in my 20s I used to drink cold beer in the sun.
In my 30s and 40s I used to drink cold beer in the shade.
Now I am in my very late 50s , I am only concerned with finding some shade 😂😂😀


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmmmm!
> 
> 
> View attachment 649082





Accept Scotland


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2022)

We had burgers today


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2022)

I have just watered all the roses etc and am now sat on the patio enjoying a small cold Stella


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have just watered all the roses etc and am now sat on the patio enjoying a small cold Stella


Thought they only did one size, small, any way?


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2022)

My back garden......in the park, 
I have always known this park was there, but it is never used, there is a tennis court, but in the 18 years I have lived here I have not seen many people use it.
We have a main park with swings ect with gets used a lot, but not this one.
So today I went for a sunbathe in the 4 hours I was there I saw eight people.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Met office is suggesting 29 degrees c for Coventry on Friday . 😕 To hot for me unless I am by the coast , luckily we are off on a short holiday to somewhere near Barnstable Friday evening and it’s forecasted to be wet and about 18 degrees c.😂


Whereabouts near Barnstaple?


welsh dragon said:


> We had burgers today


I've got burgers for the BBQ tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Thought they only did one size, small, any way?



284ml I think.. all I can face now.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Whereabouts near Barnstaple?
> 
> I've got burgers for the BBQ tonight.





No idea exactly where it will be. Probably not Wales thank God


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> I've got burgers for the BBQ tonight.



I've got NO burgers  and no BBQ


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've got NO burgers  and no BBQ



It doesn't matter... you can watch tv instead. Oh sh*t .....forget that


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've got NO burgers  and no BBQ


Snap.


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Whereabouts near Barnstaple?
> 
> I've got burgers for the BBQ tonight.



Nearer bideford . Think it’s Alwington . I must check before I have to drive there Friday night 😂😀.
As I said earlier we are meeting my in laws there so tbh I am trying to put it out of my mind.


----------



## Paulus (15 Jun 2022)

Good evening from Bordeaux.
Today we drove across to Arcochon on the coast, 30miles or so, and then went to the spectacular Dunes du Pilat.
Some sand dunes are these.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> They are saying that Friday will be the hottest day ever. Ever hotter than the record set in 1976.



I am scheduled to spend Friday afternoon in the garden of one of my drinking pals. There are five of us scheduled to be there, beer and sandwiches will be consumed. It is a hard life.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Jun 2022)

Just had my House (Contents and Buildings) Insurance renewal notice. 

It has doubled!

Don't know what that is about, we have not claimed in the past 30 years, and, as far as I can see, nothing has changed from last year, so, how can they justify doubling the premium?

Comparison site for me I think.


----------



## gavroche (15 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good evening from Bordeaux.
> Today we drove across to Arc*a*chon on the coast, 30miles or so, and then went to the spectacular Dunes du Pilat.
> Some sand dunes are these.
> View attachment 649114


----------



## mikeIow (15 Jun 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Just had my House (Contents and Buildings) Insurance renewal notice.
> 
> It has doubled!
> 
> ...


Ours had gone up 30%.
Went via Top£Back…found similar (good enough!) for 20% less than last year’s, plus some cash back later 😇👍
Almost always worth checking and changing car and house insurance these days….


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jun 2022)

I can't sleep! 

We moved down to Cumbria. We're staying at a very good B&B about 2 miles from Wigton. A good 8 mile walk yesterday part of which was beside the Eden River which is tidal at this point. It was low tide. Suddenly heard the sound of rushing water. It was a tidal bore, never seen this before and it was quite a sight. 

The channel, which is wide and deep, went from being complete low water to full in 20 minutes at most.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I can't sleep!
> 
> We moved down to Cumbria. We're staying at a very good B&B about 2 miles from Wigton. A good 8 mile walk yesterday part of which was beside the Eden River which is tidal at this point. It was low tide. Suddenly heard the sound of rushing water. It was a tidal bore, never seen this before and it was quite a sight.
> 
> The channel, which is wide and deep, went from being complete low water to full in 20 minutes at most.



Given where you have just returned from, you might enjoy watching this - Falls of Lora (under Connel Bridge) at Spring Tide...


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jun 2022)

Morning. Up early as usual. I really must force myself out for a bimble or I would be as well to get rid of the bikes. Just not enjoying it the way I used to


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jun 2022)

I'm awake too


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm awake too



Me too. Been up since 0530


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2022)

Coooeeeee. Been awake for ages. Can't sleep when I go to bed, but I can fall asleep in the chair by 10 pm

Going to be another gorgeous day for us.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2022)

Another gem from my Facebook page.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks, off out to town shopping later.


----------



## Paulus (16 Jun 2022)

Bonjour from Bordeaux. 
Today is going to be a hot one. Forecast for 38c
I see it's going to be a bit warm at home the next couple of days.
One more day of sightseeing, then back on the TGV and Eurostar tomorrow. 
Have fun everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jun 2022)

I am back. Just 22 miles, but I did quite enjoy it once I got going. Nice to get out before the traffic picks up and the breeze has been picking up as the day goes on too.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jun 2022)

Hello people. I got back to sleep till 7ish. I'm now patiently waiting for 7.50 so I can put the kettle on - this is the downside to waking first in a B&B. 

Today we will pack up, head to a little village called Caldbeck to start a walk and then drive back to Lancashire this evening. Its been a good break.


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2022)

Off to Stoke on Trent to visit Mrs P sister and her husband,On to Stone for a walk along the canal.Call in to the old converted Joules brewery for coffee then on into Stone for lunch at Witherspoos 
Will need to call in to the Oat Cake shop to replenish our stock of Staffordshire Oat Cakes


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Another nice day in the offing.
Off into Dorset this morning and probably lunching in Broadwindsor.
There's some very nice affordable character properties around this neck of the woods......hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jun 2022)

0915 and we are sat on the patio. Its lovely.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> 0915 and we are sat on the patio. Its lovely.


0945 and I'm still in bed.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2022)

I am up 'earlyish' (by my standards) because I am being sociable today. I will be cycling over to Littleborough to meet a local cycling pal for lunch at a cafe. It will be too much of a rush to do an interesting ride to get there so I'll take the direct route. If I feel energetic afterwards I will meander on the way back.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jun 2022)

I've got up now. 
Gonna have breakfast, do the poo run, fill my water butt up then off out.
Slight change of plan. Off to ALDI in Yeovil first, then to Yeovil country park for a stroll and then on to the Heylor Inn for lunch.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jun 2022)

I've done the washing


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another nice day in the offing.
> Off into Dorset this morning and probably lunching in Broadwindsor.
> There's some very nice affordable character properties around this neck of the woods......hmmmmmmm.



Oi! get orf moi land!...


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jun 2022)

Hello fellow retirees, just back from a 5k run / walk with Mrs Tenkaykev. It's a tad warm out there. No further sighting of the Bat that the camera picked up in the back garden a couple of mornings ago ( 03:45 ) I got quite excited about it and have since discovered that there's a Dorset Bat Society. 😎


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2022)

Oops... There has been a bit of a cock-up on the wireless charging front! 

I bought a cheap wireless charger a few months back and have been very happy with it. It recharges my phone at about 1%/minute which typically amounts to only 30-45 minutes for a top-up**. It can also simultaneously (or independently) charge wireless earbuds and/or a smartwatch.

I put my earbuds on charge while I watched a TV show last night before turning in. The phone charger turns off when the phone is fully charged. I just discovered that the earbud charger does NOT! I forgot to check the earbuds before I went to bed so they have been left charging overnight. They got around 8 hours instead of the 2 hours that they needed. The earbud storage case/battery was warm when I switched the charger off just now so it was definitely putting unnecessary power in. Apart from stressing the battery and shortening its life, I think there must be an increased risk of causing a fault which would be a fire risk! 

In future I will set an alarm on my phone to remind me to take the earbuds off the charge when it is finished.


** For those of you who can't be bothered with wireless charging... The reason that I have bought a wireless charger is that I have had phones develop faults at the USB socket and sometimes had problems with charging leads too. By going wireless, the only times I have to plug a USB cable in are when travelling without the chunky wireless charger, or to upload the latest version of the game that I am working on (and when I get a Google developer account I will be able to do _that_ wirelessly via the Play Store). I sync any photos I take to Google Photos so I don't need a cable for that. The phone should be a lot more reliable without me constantly connecting cables to it.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hello fellow retirees, just back from a 5k run / walk with Mrs Tenkaykev. It's a tad warm out there. No further sighting of the Bat that the camera picked up in the back garden a couple of mornings ago ( 03:45 ) I got quite excited about it and have since discovered that there's a Dorset Bat Society. 😎





When we lived in the cottage a bat flew down the chimney and up into the bedroom. There we were at aroubd 2.30pm trying to catch this thing


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> When we lived in the cottage a bat flew down the chimney and up into the bedroom. There we were at aroubd 2.30pm trying to catch this thing



I had two in my flat, the first a long time ago I caught in my fishing net.
The second one scared the hell out of me, I heard a noise in the lounge, this was at night I went in as saw a little head behind the table, at first I thought it was a mouse, then I saw part of it's wing, I took the nets down and opened the windows fully and went back to bed, in the morning it had gone.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I took the nets down and opened the windows fully and went back to bed, in the morning it had gone.



And so had your favourite fishing rods. Police are looking for a small, black, bat burglar.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Gonna have breakfast, do the poo run, fill my water butt up then off out.



I skim read that as '_run to do a poo, and fill my butt up with water_'... I thought what a posh caravan you have, with a mobile bidet in it!


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2022)

We're out to lunch


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I can't sleep!
> 
> We moved down to Cumbria. We're staying at a very good B&B about 2 miles from Wigton. A good 8 mile walk yesterday part of which was beside the Eden River which is tidal at this point. It was low tide. Suddenly heard the sound of rushing water. It was a tidal bore, never seen this before and it was quite a sight.
> 
> The channel, which is wide and deep, went from being complete low water to full in 20 minutes at most.


You were on later at 3:41 as well.
What were keeping you awake?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jun 2022)

Just back from the Post Office. As I walked down I saw a funeral cortège approaching led by a chap on foot, suit, top hat in hand and walking slowly. I took off my cap and stood with head bowed as they approached. The Cortège was almost opposite when it stopped outside a house, the chap turned toward the house and bowed before he got in the passenger seat of the hearse and the cortège proceeded up the road.
As he was climbing in to the passenger seat the chap looked across and nodded to me. I’m wondering if he was acknowledging the respect I’d shown, or was he indicating “ Looks like you’re next “ 🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from the Post Office. As I walked down I saw a funeral cortège approaching led by a chap on foot, suit, top hat in hand and walking slowly. I took off my cap and stood with head bowed as they approached. The Cortège was almost opposite when it stopped outside a house, the chap turned toward the house and bowed before he got in the passenger seat of the hearse and the cortège proceeded up the road.
> As he was climbing in to the passenger seat the chap looked across and nodded to me. I’m wondering if he was acknowledging the respect I’d shown, or was he indicating “ Looks like you’re next “ 🤔



The former hopefully! Sadly another tradition that seems in danger of being lost soon. 

A little walk done before lunch including a visit to a lovely horse and some pet sheep.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The former hopefully! Sadly another tradition that seems in danger of being lost soon.
> 
> A little walk done before lunch including a visit to a lovely horse and some pet sheep.


You checking on your Sunday roast?


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2022)

We were stood at the bus stop on Upper Well St waiting for our bus home after lunch when a group of people crossed the zebra crossing at the bottom of the road, on Space Hoppers.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You were on later at 3:41 as well.
> What were keeping you awake?



I have arthritis in my left hip. A couple of years back a podiatrist friend set me up with excellent supports to alleviate this but if I sleep awkwardly on my left side I get a lot of discomfort in my lower left side back. Stupidly I slept on my left side last night!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> We were stood at the bus stop on Upper Well St waiting for our bus home after lunch when a group of people crossed the zebra crossing at the bottom of the road, on Space Hoppers.



Whatever you're smoking I'll have some.......


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Whatever you're smoking I'll have some.......



No, I was clear headed, I was in wheelchair pilot mode, I have to be clear headed as its too easy to wreck a chair on Coventry's rough pavements, We're currently waiting for a replacement for a chair that had its frame break.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I will be cycling over to Littleborough to meet a local cycling pal for lunch at a cafe. It will be too much of a rush to do an interesting ride to get there so I'll take the direct route. If I feel energetic afterwards I will meander on the way back.


We took our coffees and flapjacks to a bench on the Rochdale canal towpath, away from the traffic noise near the cafe. We had a nice long chat while watching the geese and ducks play about on the water.

It was the first day this year when I started to feel a bit hot in the sunshine. Once the coffee was gone I took a swig of water from the bottle on my bike. The water was very warm - ugh! (I should have used my expensive new semi-insulated Camelbak bottle but I had used my old SiS bottle instead.)

By the time we parted the traffic was building up so I decided to head back without any extensive detours. I did get off the main road for a while though by climbing up to Calderbrook and descending back to the main road further on.


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> We were stood at the bus stop on Upper Well St waiting for our bus home after lunch when a group of people crossed the zebra crossing at the bottom of the road, on Space Hoppers.


 Small print in the new Highway Code Everything on wheels must give way to space hoppers.and they are advised to hop two abreast


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Small print in the new Highway Code Everything on wheels must give way to space hoppers.and they are advised to hop two abreast



I did think for a moment I'd been transported back into an episode of The Prisoner.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I did think for a moment I'd been transported back into an episode of The Prisoner.


Now there's a coincidence... When I got back into Todmorden this afternoon I saw a Lotus 7 kit car clone, followed by another one, followed by a third one! In my teens when I still wanted to learn to drive I lusted after a Lotus 7, like the one driven by '_Number 6_'!



Perhaps there was a local Prisoner fan club meeting that I hadn't heard about? Hmm... there are _*Caterham/Lotus 7 clubs*_!

Cryptic question for you all (answer tomorrow): _When does splashing out mean *NOT *splashing out?_


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jun 2022)

Morning all


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2022)

Morning. Unlike down south, we have . Supposed to clear by lunchtime.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2022)

Coooooeee. Yet another gorgeous day is in store for us. Blue skies and sunshine although according to my weather map the weekend is going to be cold and rainy. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
Warm and sunny already. I’m popping over to the daughters to tale the Hamax child seat and adaptor off her bike. Granddaughter is getting a bit big for it. Already found a new home for it, a friends son is looking for one ( and a new bike to mount it on )
It’s also our running club annual dinner this evening 🍺
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️☀️☕️👍


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2022)

I am where the little red dot is and the heavy stuff is heading this way.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks, shopping Friday comes around again, must do some housework later, I should have been dusting and polishing yesterday but went into town instead.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Now there's a coincidence... When I got back into Todmorden this afternoon I saw a Lotus 7 kit car clone, followed by another one, followed by a third one! In my teens when I still wanted to learn to drive I lusted after a Lotus 7, like the one driven by '_Number 6_'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Something I hadn't noticed before with that, he drives under the car park barrier.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Yay tis Fish Friday 

Looking good out there. 
Off to Ham Hill this morning and then we are going to surprise the ex landlord of our village local. He's taken over the Fleur de Lys in Stoke sub Hampden. 
I'm going to stick my head inside and shout 'You can run but you can't hide'


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2022)

Bonjour from Bordeaux.
Hot here already, and it's only 0905
Time for breakfast, and then packing up to get the train ,the station is only 5 minutes walk, at 10.30.
We've got two hours to get across Paris from Montparnesse station to the Gard de Nord for the Eurostar. Should be back at St Pancras by 1630.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2022)

Good day. Surprisingly the sun is shining. Didn't sleep very well and up early but at least I've got two loads washed and on the line. No it's time to slap on the suncream and get the bike out for what has been posted as an "easy" ride. We shall see, this pensioner feels as though he needs an easy ride, I'm a bit fed up that sleeping badly has returned the last few nights.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2022)

I went to bed slightly earlier than usual but then got woken up by Amazon emailing me at 03:30. I forgot to enable 'Do Not Disturb'! I just got another message from someone else. In between I woke another couple of times due to over*H*eating. It must be 20 C in my bedroom. 

So, I feel very tired even before getting up. I have to decide whether to get up now, snooze later OR snooze now, get up later... It is a difficult decision! 

It is going to be a bit warm for strenuous cycling during the day so I might just do my lumpy little ride to pick up a Metro. I could go out this evening to do more once it cools down a bit, though there's a risk of rain. 

Oh, we have roadworks in the town centre so the main roads are clogged during the day. Fortunately, the work is only scheduled to last 30 weeks. Yes, all the way into 2023... What are they doing that takes that long, a sensitive archaeological dig?!!!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Something I hadn't noticed before with that, he drives under the car park barrier.



That is strange - I spotted it for the first time too! 

I never thought how vulnerable drivers would be in those cars until yesterday. They looked fun to drive on sunny country roads but there's not much protection for anyone in the car if bad things were to happen!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2022)

Had to get out so full waterproofs on and just did the 4.2 mile loop round the riverside trail. I didn't melt in the rain. Wouldn't mind if bits of me would melt just now!


----------



## postman (17 Jun 2022)

Re re what is this retirement you talk about.Today yes today i finally finish painting,why has it taken so long,well getting the paint caused the delay.We chose a differnt colour and all went well,until i needed just a little more to finish off the whole of the front bedroom.It was not worth buying a full tin not to use it all,so we have waited till the paint came in and it will do both bedrooms.Nowt wrong wirh saving money when you are a Yorkshireman.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jun 2022)

I have changed the bed, did some ironing and the machine is doing the washing, later I'm off to the chemist.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2022)

On the TGV, speed just hit 296kph. 😄


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jun 2022)

I've just made a jam sponge cake


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I went to bed slightly earlier than usual but then got woken up by Amazon emailing me at 03:30. I forgot to enable 'Do Not Disturb'! I just got another message from someone else. In between I woke another couple of times due to over*H*eating. It must be 20 C in my bedroom.
> 
> So, I feel very tired even before getting up. I have to decide whether to get up now, snooze later OR snooze now, get up later... It is a difficult decision!
> 
> ...


None lasting into next year.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jun 2022)

Not to be too graphic but I got up early, felt ok, then promptly upchucked. Been back in bed since.
Think I am feeling better now


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2022)

It's about 25 deg here.

We had tuna sandwiches


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's about 25 deg here.
> 
> We had tuna sandwiches


Just shy of 30C, at present, and it's to get warmer yet.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jun 2022)

34c in the sun and 29c in the shade


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> On the TGV, speed just hit 296kph. 😄


The same on the Eurostar.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2022)

It's 25 deg in my house but there is quite a breeze. The sun has gone and It lòoks like we could expect rain.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> None lasting into next year.
> View attachment 649319



_*THIS*_ does not agree!


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2022)

From my Facebook page this afternoon, Lol!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> _*THIS*_ does not agree!


Council disagree with that, some of the work has been completed.
https://www.calderdalenextchapter.co.uk/projects/a58a672-and-a646a6033-improvements


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Council disagree with that, some of the work has been completed.
> https://www.calderdalenextchapter.co.uk/projects/a58a672-and-a646a6033-improvements



The sooner, the better... Currently daytime jams from the Halifax, Burnley _and_ Rochdale directions!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The sooner, the better... Currently daytime jams from the Halifax, Burnley _and_ Rochdale directions!


The old works, just completed, created some new ones.

But I agree, they're a nightmare.


----------



## rustybolts (17 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> 34c in the sun and 29c in the shade



its no wonder you're wearing no clothes with your head down cradled in your arms


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2022)

I'm not sure what happened but earlier on my get up and got up and left, just after tear the news was on and I was reading an article on my tablet and next thing the one show was on. Today I've got the front bedroom curtains down, washed, dried and back up again, I got the shopping done this morning, gave my self a shock, I put fuel in the car for the first time this month, 18 quid for 10 litres, last time it was 16 quid, two years ago it was costing me 11 quid for 10 litres. I've been doing odd jobs this afternoon, the cooker got cleaned, some of the pads on the feet of furniture got replaced, we've got laminate floor, some of the pads were just hanging on, the little table my Good Lady uses got its bolts tightened, and I've been doing the watering in the garden tonight.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2022)

Currently not doing a lot with a head full of Ella and Louis.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGFpLdIPJXY


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2022)

It's mid June. At 5.30pm I had to put on a warm fleece.........indoors! 6.00pm had to put the light on in the front room. Temperature must have dropped 10⁰ and it's raining.

Heatwave???


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It's mid June. At 5.30pm I had to put on a warm fleece.........indoors! 6.00pm had to put the light on in the front room. Temperature must have dropped 10⁰ and it's raining.
> 
> Heatwave???


What's the problem?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It's mid June. At 5.30pm I had to put on a warm fleece.........indoors! 6.00pm had to put the light on in the front room. Temperature must have dropped 10⁰ and it's raining.
> 
> Heatwave???



It's mid-June. It is 9:40pm and I am stripped down to shorts and tee-shirt... indoors! I have the door open to the kitchen and the windows open upstairs and it is still 22.5 C in here. Admittedly, the daylight _DID _start to go early this evening. It isn't raining, though I wouldn't be surprised if there were a shower or two overnight.

It has been as much of a (minor) heatwave as I would want!!!


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It's mid June. At 5.30pm I had to put on a warm fleece.........indoors! 6.00pm had to put the light on in the front room. Temperature must have dropped 10⁰ and it's raining.
> 
> Heatwave???



Its ten to ten, we have the back door and two front room windows open and we're both too hot, its supposed to cool down and rain tomorrow so it looks like I'll be back to longs.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2022)

If it gets warm tomorrow, I might just leave the body warmer at home.
I'll make do with just the T-shirt, shirt and sweatshirt.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2022)

I’ve just watched an old Midsomer Murders. One of the better ones, and it had been a while since I saw it so couldn’t remember whodunnit!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just watched an old Midsomer Murders. One of the better ones, and it had been a while since I saw it so couldn’t remember whodunnit!


Did theydoit the same way this time, and get caught again?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2022)

It's really misty here. That sort of rainy heavy mist.

Watched somethng about the Templars and fell asleep half way through 

Now watching Hellboy


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2022)

I'm watching the Tour de Suisse on Eurosport catch-up.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2022)

Woke at 5.00ish and had a brew.  Looks like a good day is dawning. I'm sure there are many chores which need doing after a week away. I'll have a wander round and assess things later...........right now I'm going back to sleep! 🤫


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
Club dinner last night, good to have a natter and a catch up with friends. As nobody fell over during training / racing this year, the “ Mr Tumble “ award went unclaimed. Off to parkrun soon, have a peaceful day folks ☀️☕️😎👍


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2022)

Coooeee we I got out of bed as I was so hot. Couldn't sleep last night.

Damp and a bit meh here today. Going to be about 7 or 8 deg cooler than yesterday.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (18 Jun 2022)

Good morning from a hot and sticky Barnet. 

The grass needs cutting today, one of the many things that need doing in the garden after a few days away.


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2022)

Morning.It’s raining.Now it’s stopped.No it hasn’t it’s started again.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Woke at 5.00ish and had a brew.  Looks like a good day is dawning. I'm sure there are many chores which need doing after a week away. I'll have a wander round and *assess things* later...........right now *I'm going back to sleep*! 🤫



Well I suppose that worked. 

Another sleep ✅️ 👍🙂
Chores list ✅️ 👎😪

Izzy whizzy must get busy!


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Moving on today to the Blackdown Hills. Only about an hour away, but in the direction of home.
It's just started spotting with rain. Hoping it holds off enough to allow us to pack up without a soaking.
I must say, this is one of the nicest off grid sites we've stayed on. Will definitely come back again.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2022)

I've been for an early bimble, my Birchley Heath loop, out through Ansley up Ridge Lane, through Birchley Heath and past Hoar Park, then home down the Tamworth Rd, 25 miles ridden, out about half seven and back before the rain started, though I rode through a couple of light showers. Got my lack of pace shown up this morning, climbing a little incline on the Tamworth road and I was passed by a small group of fast lads, I thought I'd stopped, they they were climbing at a pace similar to my pace on the flat, a few years ago I'd have tried to jump on the back, today I just said good morning and watched them go past. Anyway another good bike ride completed, it would have been nice if the hot weather had lasted another day but it was cool and breezy but a good morning for cycling.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2022)

That was a sneaky wordle, I didn't even know they were called that, I had to use a word list and managed it on the last attempt, I just got the dordle as well.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> That was a sneaky wordle, I didn't even know they were called that, I had to use a word list and managed it on the last attempt, I just got the dordle as well.



I got wordle in 6, buy a combination of getting 4 letters, and then trying combinations to get the word, that was actually a real word
.
I'll have to look it up. I have no idea what it is


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Cryptic question for you all (answer tomorrow): _When does splashing out mean *NOT *splashing out?_



I forgot to give you the answer (probably because none of you took the bait... ), so I will explain below

My sister's cottage had an old-fashioned immersion heater for hot water. There was a lagged water cylinder in an airing cupboard downstairs, fed with cold water from a huge water tank in the attic. 

Sis had had an electric shower installed when she moved in but still needed the immersion heater for hot water for baths and washing up. There are 3 people living in the house and they often ran out of hot water. It was annoying to be living with that old-school system in 2022...

So, she eventually decided to splash out on a combi-boiler and have the central heating improved while she was at it. The plumber arrived and got to work. Eventually, he climbed up into the attic to disconnect, drain, and remove the water tank. Suddenly, there was a shout, some clattering, and finally a whistle and laughter. She wondered what the heck was going on up there... 

The plumber came down the ladder, carrying a bucket. He had a huge grin on his face. The bucket was half-filled with rusty sludge... 

"_You are one VERY lucky woman! I was draining the last of the water from the tank when I noticed a drip from the bottom of it. I put the spare bucket under it and suddenly a big piece of metal came away and this gunk came out. The tank had rotted right through. If that had happened while you were out you would have come home to a flooded house!!!_"

So, by splashing out on a new boiler my sister had avoided potentially thousands of litres of water splashing out of the attic and trashing the cottage!


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2022)

The Eagle has landed in Devon.
Just down the road from where the 101St Airborne - Band of Brothers - embarked on their adventure. The hard standing on this site is a circular AA gun base!


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed in Devon.
> Just down the road from where the 101St Airborne - Band of Brothers - embarked on their adventure. The hard standing on this site is a circular AA gun base!
> View attachment 649425


There's a ghost on a nearby road that appears around 9:30pm. Apparently an officer from the base who struck something on the road, throwing him and his female passenger off. She was killed, but he survived, and can be seen stood in the road, waving traffic down for help. Help arrived too late for his female passenger.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's a ghost on a nearby road that appears around 9:30pm. Apparently an officer from the base who struck something on the road, throwing him and his female passenger off. She was killed, but he survived, and can be seen stood in the road, waving traffic down for help. Help arrived too late for his female passenger.



It's the local sot thumbing a lift home.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> It's the local sot thumbing a lift home.


Maybe, but if you stop he disappears.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> I got wordle in 6, buy a combination of getting 4 letters, and then trying combinations to get the word, that was actually a real word
> .
> I'll have to look it up. I have no idea what it is



I got nothing on my first two attempts, eventually I got three letters and with the aid of the word list got the word but had to look up the word as I'd not come across it before.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I got nothing on my first two attempts, eventually I got three letters and with the aid of the word list got the word but had to look up the word as I'd not come across it before.



I’ve forgotten what it was as usual!  Without any spoilers all I vaguely remember is I didn’t expect it to end with the letter it did but damned if I can remember what it was.


oh yes, just looked and it keeps your guess. Yes, was unusual.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jun 2022)

Saturday excitement I've just cleaned the cooker and put a new battery in the sparky thing


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Saturday excitement I've just cleaned the cooker and *put a new battery in the sparky thing*


"D" cell?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> That was a sneaky wordle, I didn't even know they were called that, I had to use a word list and managed it on the last attempt, I just got the dordle as well.



A word list ??? What is that?


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2022)

Good day all (too late for good morning )
Still upchucking I'm afraid. I tried a Kitkat earlier (purely for energy).....that stayed down for an hour


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2022)

Oh yes......I gave up on wordle .
MrsD got it in 6


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> I got wordle in 6, buy a combination of getting 4 letters, and then trying combinations to get the word, that was actually a real word
> .
> I'll have to look it up. I have no idea what it is



Snap, except a struck lucky at line five.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> "D" cell?



No AA it's in the cooker.......well on the outside at the bottom


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2022)

We had bacon egg and chips


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jun 2022)

As I was getting ready to head out to last nights club dinner, Mrs Tenkaykev, resplendent in her new frock, looked askance at my choice of clothes. I donned a pair of long trousers and a casual shirt, muttering about being too hot and wanting to wear my spiffing new shorts. When we arrived we went to the bar and of course the vast majority of the men were wearing casual shorts. I did perhaps mention it to Mrs Tenkaykev, “ I see Ian’s wearing shorts “, Bill looks really smart in those shorts, “ Martin looks really comfortable in his shorts “ . My “ piece de resistance” was to have a quiet word with one of the wives, after a suitable delay she wandered over for a chat, said hello , and said to me “ aren’t you too hot in long trousers? “ 
😉😁


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good day all (too late for good morning )
> Still upchucking I'm afraid. I tried a Kitkat earlier (purely for energy).....that stayed down for an hour


Here's to feeling better sooner rather than later.

And yer right, it is too late for a "Good Morning".


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> As I was getting ready to head out to last nights club dinner, Mrs Tenkaykev, resplendent in her new frock, looked askance at my choice of clothes. I donned a pair of long trousers and a casual shirt, muttering about being too hot and wanting to wear my spiffing new shorts. When we arrived we went to the bar and of course the vast majority of the men were wearing casual shorts. I did perhaps mention it to Mrs Tenkaykev, “ I see Ian’s wearing shorts “, Bill looks really smart in those shorts, “ Martin looks really comfortable in his shorts “ . My “ piece de resistance” was to have a quiet word with one of the wives, after a suitable delay she wandered over for a chat, said hello , and said to me “ aren’t you too hot in long trousers? “
> 😉😁


Think back a few! years, to that time when you wanted to wear long trousers like all the big lads did, not shorts.

Now you're saying you want to regress back to those days.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> No AA it's in the cooker.......well on the outside at the bottom


That's an odd size, and on the outside to boot.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2022)

The Met Office think that I might be in Devon because I had looked at forecasts for Exeter when I was last down there. I just got a thunderstorm alert for the SW tomorrow.

It is warm but overcast here. It might rain, it might not. If it stays dry I might nip out this evening and pick up a saddle that I am buying from a former colleague.

I am trying to stir up the enthusiasm to do a metric century ride tomorrow. I'll see how I sleep tonight, and what the weather is doing in the morning.

I bought a new 52 tooth chainring for my 2-speed bike on ebay last night. I have been riding the original ring for years and its teeth are now looking distinctly worn. Campagnolo rings tend to be expensive so I was pleased to get this NOS (*N*ew, *O*ld *S*tock) one for £21 + p&p. I knocked the vendor down from £25. It will probably last me at least 3 or 4 years.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jun 2022)

What a difference the sun makes. Two weeks ago I worked the club bar flat out for 2½ hours. Takings for the afternoon were over £1200 - that's a lot of booze as prices are low. Carlsberg £2.60. Local craft ale £3.60. G&T £3.25.

Been here 1½ hours and pulled two pints, two small glasses of wine and a Vimto!


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> What a difference the sun makes. Two weeks ago I worked the club bar flat out for 2½ hours. Takings for the afternoon were over £1200 - that's a lot of booze as prices are low. Carlsberg £2.60. Local craft ale £3.60. G&T £3.25.
> 
> Been here 1½ hours and pulled two pints, two small glasses of wine and a Vimto!


You've an hour to go yet. Don't give up.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2022)

I have just found a strange Space Invaders pouch upstairs. It matches a pair of Space Invaders socks that someone gave for Christmas. I have been wondering what it is for? I could store the socks in it but it that would be a very strange idea... 

Anyway, it just struck me that it will make an ideal phone carry pouch. I have a case on my phone, but the camera lens is not covered and is therefore vulnerable to getting scratched in my pocket by keys etc.









PaulSB said:


> What a difference the sun makes. Two weeks ago I worked the club bar flat out for 2½ hours. Takings for the afternoon were over £1200 - that's a lot of booze as prices are low. Carlsberg £2.60. Local craft ale £3.60. G&T £3.25.
> 
> Been here 1½ hours and pulled two pints, two small glasses of wine and a Vimto!


Don't forget, that was the Jubilee break!


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's an odd size, and on the outside to boot.




I had the cooker from new and some ten years later the spark thing didn't work, behind the said cooker was a alloy box, but I could not open it as no screws and I thought that it had broken, so I bought a spark gun.
A few years later while cleaning said oven I noticed a round ring like hole with a cross on it right at the bottom
Ah...... I've seen something like that before …...so with a 2p coin I turned it and a AA Duracell battery fell out, put a new one in and bingo we had sparks again


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A word list ??? What is that?



https://www.bestwordlist.com/d/a/1/5letterwordsbeginninga.htm


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I had the cooker from new and some ten years later the spark thing didn't work, behind the said cooker was a alloy box, but I could not open it as no screws and I thought that it had broken, so I bought a spark gun.
> A few years later while cleaning said oven I noticed a round ring like hole with a cross on it right at the bottom
> Ah...... I've seen something like that before …...so with a 2p coin I turned it and a AA Duracell battery fell out, put a new one in and bingo we had sparks again



We have a gas fire in the lounge, it has a sparky thing to light it, last year it wouldn't light so I replaced the battery, its behind a panel on the front, it still wouldn't light, I called the engineer out, he changed the battery and it then lit, turned out my battery was a dud, I ended up having a full service costing 70 quid.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Jun 2022)

Afternoon all .
Who on this forum is always telling us the joys of north Devon ? 😂😀 Well it’s throwing down here at the moment 😂. We did manage a walk in Bideford and do some shopping in Morrisons ( to get something for tea as we had intended to bbq ) .
On the plus side , one day down and neither my daughter or I have crossed words with the in laws 😂. Only six days to go .
Off to The Thatched Inn at Abbotsham tomorrow for a Father’s Day meal. My wife and daughter have said they will pay for us all, but as my wife will pay on Barclaycard and I sort out payment of them I am still really paying for myself 😂.
We might even go to The Big Sheep , last time I when there my daughter was 6, she is now 26 😀.
Where does the time go.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> We have a gas fire in the lounge, it has a sparky thing to light it, last year it wouldn't light so I replaced the battery, its behind a panel on the front, it still wouldn't light, I called the engineer out, he changed the battery and it then lit, turned out my battery was a dud, I ended up having a full service costing 70 quid.



We also have one in the lounge. There was nothing wrong with the old one but we had full makeover so decided on a new fire. It is not very good.....it doesn't throw enough heat out.
It could do with a service but I am in 2 minds to bite the bullet with a new one.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all .
> Who on this forum is always telling us the joys of north Devon ? 😂😀 Well it’s throwing down here at the moment 😂. We did manage a walk in Bideford and do some shopping in Morrisons ( to get something for tea as we had intended to bbq ) .
> On the plus side , one day down and neither my daughter or I have crossed words with the in laws 😂. Only six days to go .
> Off to The Thatched Inn at Abbotsham tomorrow for a Father’s Day meal. My wife and daughter have said they will pay for us all, but as my wife will pay on Barclaycard and I sort out payment of them I am still really paying for myself 😂.
> ...




We've been to the Big Sheep, a long time ago when our lads were small, I think we were staying in Ilfracombe that holiday, we also visited to the Gnome Sanctuary that trip.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I had the cooker from new and some ten years later the spark thing didn't work, behind the said cooker was a alloy box, but I could not open it as no screws and I thought that it had broken, so I bought a spark gun.
> A few years later while cleaning said oven I noticed a round ring like hole with a cross on it right at the bottom
> Ah...... I've seen something like that before …...so with a 2p coin I turned it and a AA Duracell battery fell out, put a new one in and bingo we had sparks again


Those spark guna can be shocking at times.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jun 2022)

Well, after waking up at 0715 to scorching weather, this afternoon got very cloudy, cool and has been raining on and off most of the afternoon. It's still raining at the moment.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jun 2022)

When I was a child we use to go to llfracombe in a caravan I remember them well, it most of the time


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jun 2022)

All this talk of spark guns, we have a bell push on the front door, it’s a rocker switch which generates a voltage using a piezo crystal. No need for batteries or wiring. The receiver plugs in a wall socket.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> All this talk of spark guns, we have a bell push on the front door, it’s a rocker switch which generates a voltage using a piezo crystal. No need for batteries or wiring. The receiver plugs in a wall socket.


Shocking!


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Shocking!


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
With granddaughter's sleepover last night, we turned in early after watching several episodes of " Bluey " and Australian cartoon series. The early hours saw me teetering on the edge of the bed again so it was off to the spare room for a sleep. Coffee is on, granddaughter is fast asleep and Mrs Tenkaykev is stirring. 
G
Have a peaceful day folks
☕️👍☀️


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2022)

Morning. Up with the larks as usual.

Walked 3 miles out a lovely little country road I like then turned and ran back. Hard work but enjoyable too. This wind is picking up again today so cycling wouldn't be much fun anyway.


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Jun 2022)

Morning all , the weather looks a lot better today. Well no mist and or rain anyway 😀. 
Have a good day everyone .


----------



## pawl (19 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had bacon egg and chips




Is that combination a full Welsh rather than a full English


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

What a difference a day makes!
Yesterday was dull, foggy and rain.
This morning it's bright sunshine. 
Off to Honiton this morning for shopping and fuel. 
Sunday lunch booked at the York Inn.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2022)

Coooeee. Been awake and up for ages but I was browsing and forgot about you lot.

Looks like todaywill be better than yesterday 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2022)

Good day folk.
It appears MrsD and I have some kind of sickness bug. We spent most of yesterday in the loo while carrying buckets around .
We were scared of going to bed as it came on so quickly.
Took a chance and went to bed at 0530 this morning.........we are knackered.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2022)

Hello. Bugger! Bugger! Bugger!

Yesterday I made a chores list. It was divided in to Saturday and Sunday chores. Sunday's chores are outdoor jobs...........it's wet here. 

That aside all is good. #2 son, #3 son plus partner and small person will visit this afternoon. I'm not expecting to make tea.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2022)

#1 son needs to surprise me...........or have a damn good excuse!!


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good day folk.
> It appears MrsD and I have some kind of sickness bug. We spent most of yesterday in the loo while carrying buckets around .
> We were scared of going to bed as it came on so quickly.
> Took a chance and went to bed at 0530 this morning.........we are knackered.



Take it steady Mr and Mrs D.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2022)

Morning all. A little overcast here, but the overnight storm has passed. 
The grownup children are coming to visit today, is today something or other?
I cooked a large chicken yesterday while the oven was on, there was a casserole with braised steak cooking at the same time, so just cold chicken and fresh salad for dinner today.
But egg and bacon sarnies for breakfast though
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2022)

Mrs Tenkaykev ordered a second hand book for a course she is doing. It arrived yesterday and came from a shop in Wales. The invoice is in Welsh and English with Welsh being the primary language.
As I was reading through the Welsh and then the English, I noticed that one of the services offered is Welsh / English translation. The " English /Welsh " translates to " Saesneg / Cymraeg " I suppose that " Saesneg " is the equivalent to" Sassenach "


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2022)

Breakfast.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2022)

It's gone here down to 16c


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 649513



That is funny, but I have met several people whose 'math' skills were that bad... 



ColinJ said:


> I once handed over a £5 note at a cafe to pay my £4.50 bill. The flustered teen at the till couldn't find the shop's calculator to work out much change to give me! (And they asked me nervously if I was _really sure_ that it was 50p when I told them...)


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That is funny, but I have met several people whose 'math' skills were that bad...


The education system went through a phase of not using rote learning times table and “mental arithmetic “ I was volunteering behind the bar at a charity function, the girl alongside me needed a calculator to work out what I could tot up in my head.
It wasn’t her fault, she was the victim of the school system at the time


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> The education system went through a phase of not using rote learning times table and “mental arithmetic “ I was volunteering behind the bar at a charity function, the girl alongside me needed a calculator to work out what I could tot up in my head.
> It wasn’t her fault, she was the victim of the school system at the time



We had the times tables drummed into us at school and had to stand up and rhyme them off. I’m still pretty good at adding up in my head.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good day folk.
> It appears MrsD and I have some kind of sickness bug. We spent most of yesterday in the loo while carrying buckets around .
> We were scared of going to bed as it came on so quickly.
> Took a chance and went to bed at 0530 this morning.........we are knackered.


Do they know what's causing this?

Hope you're both over this latest bit soon.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning all. A little overcast here, but the overnight storm has passed.
> The grownup children are coming to visit today, is today something or other?
> *I cooked a large chicken yesterday while the oven was on,* there was a casserole with braised steak cooking at the same time, so just cold chicken and fresh salad for dinner today.
> But egg and bacon sarnies for breakfast though
> Enjoy your day everyone


Always the best time.
Did you do it without the aid of a safety net?


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> We had the times tables drummed into us at school and had to stand up and rhyme them off. I’m still pretty good at adding up in my head.



Son worked as a croupier in one of the top London Casinos. His grasp of times tables up to sixteen iirc was phenomenal. He ended up as a supervisor. In the end the unsocial hours got too much and he quit.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Always the best time.
> Did you do it without the aid of a safety net?



No safety net, or traffic cones. ⛔


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> We had the times tables drummed into us at school and had to stand up and rhyme them off. I’m still pretty good at adding up in my head.



When all else fails - fingers


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> We had the times tables drummed into us at school and had to stand up and rhyme them off. I’m still pretty good at adding up in my head.



Me too. You could ask me any multiplication (up to 10 X) and the answer is immediate.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> We had the times tables drummed into us at school and had to stand up and rhyme them off. I’m still pretty good at adding up in my head.



Same here. I'm pretty good at mental arithmetic, times tables etc. having been schooled the old fashioned way.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2022)

Done walking it's gone up to 17c now
Made spaghetti for dinner.....I think there is enough for tomorrow


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2022)

I keep getting CC notification that I have @Paulus on ignore. I cannot see any reason or way to "unignore" it.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I keep getting CC notification that I have @Paulus on ignore. I cannot see any reason or way to "unignore" it.



It's alright, I won't take it personally. 😄


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> We had the times tables drummed into us at school and had to stand up and rhyme them off. I’m still pretty good at adding up in my head.



Same here. Mental arithmetic was the order of the day. I can still get the answer before others have picked up the calculator! It's a very handy skill not just for every day use but for checking work now done for us by computers, spreadsheets etc. 

I was once handed a set of accounts, glanced at them for less than a minute and commented I thought the accounts were wrong. The guy who prepared them questioned me and insisted they were correct. So we went through the detail and I was quickly proved right. He asked how I knew so quickly...........................it was very simple.....................the numbers showed two even numbers added together showing an uneven total....................that's the problem with relying on spreadsheets without having a reasonable idea of what the results should be.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2022)

I have been busy shifting things round and doing spring cleaning what shoukd have been done oooh probably 3 years ago 

Its really hot here but that's because of all the cleaning. 

No idea what we are having to eat today. It will be a surprise.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2022)

Kids portion Sunday lunch in the York - £7.50 







Adult portion Jail Ale.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Same here. Mental arithmetic was the order of the day. I can still get the answer before others have picked up the calculator! It's a very handy skill not just for every day use but for checking work now done for us by computers, spreadsheets etc.
> 
> I was once handed a set of accounts, glanced at them for less than a minute and commented I thought the accounts were wrong. The guy who prepared them questioned me and insisted they were correct. So we went through the detail and I was quickly proved right. He asked how I knew so quickly...........................it was very simple.....................the numbers showed two even numbers added together showing an uneven total....................that's the problem with relying on spreadsheets without having a reasonable idea of what the results should be.



A friend was an accountant all his working life. He noted that many of the youngsters entering the profession lacked a “feel” for the numbers, and if the calculator / computer gave a result they had no “ that can’t be right “ intuition.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A friend was an accountant all his working life. He noted that many of the youngsters entering the profession lacked a “feel” for the numbers, and if the calculator / computer gave a result they had no “ that can’t be right “ intuition.





One of my grandsons is studying Maths at Uni. He says there are only a few others studying it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> One of my grandsons is studying Maths at Uni. He says there are only a few others studying it.


Yes, it’s unfortunate. I think they should scrap tuition fees and reintroduce grants for those studying the STEM subjects.


----------



## pawl (19 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> We had the times tables drummed into us at school and had to stand up and rhyme them off. I’m still pretty good at adding up in my head.



Remember that.😊😊


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2022)

Just found a box of Co2 cartridges under something. Apparently Mr WD had been look ing for them when one of me grandsons came over with one of his guns so he and a friend could do some target shooting. MR WD wondered where they had got to.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A friend was an accountant all his working life. He noted that many of the youngsters entering the profession lacked a “feel” for the numbers, and if the calculator / computer gave a result they had no “ that can’t be right “ intuition.





welsh dragon said:


> One of my grandsons is studying Maths at Uni. He says there are only a few others studying it.


I dropped out of my first attempt to get a degree (too much time crying into my drinks in the union bar after the big bust-up with my first girlfriend!  ). I eventually sorted my head out and went back to university 9 years later. I was very shocked to find how unprepared the 18 year olds were...

We had to do compulsory English, despite English O-levels (or the equivalent) being an entry requirement. This was not aimed at foreign students (we had lots of Norwegian students on the course and they all spoke perfect English) - this was mainly for the British students. Experience had shown that the students were struggling to understand and write technical reports.

Many also did not have the required maths skills despite having passed maths at A-level. Often they had not studied calculus or complex numbers, which were absolutely essential to follow even the introductory lectures on electromagnetism. Those lectures were put on hold for over a month while the young uns were given a crash course in engineering maths. Unfortunately, I had to do the crash course as well despite already knowing that stuff inside out.

As for not having a 'feel' for the subject... I had to help a second year student who had made incredible mistakes with his second year project. I could not understand how he got to the second year of an honours degree in electronic engineering with such a complete lack of understanding of the subject.

The students had passed the exams that they were required to pass, so they couldn't be blamed. The education system had clearly let them down.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2022)

An executive decision has been made. Fish and mushy peas. Can't be bothered to do anything else. The energy is begining to disappear after clearing a whole room out.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> An executive decision has been made. Fish and mushy peas. Can't be bothered to do anything else. The energy is begining to disappear after clearing a whole room out.


Any odd, expensive, feet found?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any odd, expensive, feet found?



Nope. No feet odd or otherwise


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> An executive decision has been made. Fish and mushy peas. Can't be bothered to do anything else. The energy is begining to disappear after clearing a whole room out.



I do like fish and mushy peas.......with a slice of bread n butter.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I do like fish and mushy peas.......with a slice of bread n butter.



All out of bread I am afraid but it was very nice.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> All out of bread I am afraid but it was very nice.



You could have borrowed a few slices off Numb Nuts


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> You could have borrowed a few slices off Numb Nuts



Yes and I made a loaf today


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Yes and I made a loaf today


No cake today!


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> No cake today!



No I made one on Friday and I still have two slices left
While I was typing I've just heard thunder


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2022)

It's been a gorgeous afternoon here. Very warm and sunny.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> No I made one on Friday and I still have two slices left
> While I was typing I've just heard thunder


You'll have to make a smaller one next time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> An executive decision has been made. Fish and mushy peas. Can't be bothered to do anything else. The energy is begining to disappear after clearing a whole room out.



Our (almost) five year old granddaughter had a sleepover last night ( I ended up in the spare room, how can such a little person take up so much space? ) We had mushy peas as a side dish, she was happily dipping her chunk of raw carrot into the mushy peas as though it were a dipping sauce. She's also partial to raw Broccoli stems, and likes honey and marmite on toast for breakfast. I can't understand where she gets it from...


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A friend was an accountant all his working life. He noted that many of the youngsters entering the profession lacked a “feel” for the numbers, and if the calculator / computer gave a result they had *no “ that can’t be right “ intuition.*



Yes, I have noticed that, in the "youngsters" 

The advantage of being born before Calculators and Computers, you had to use your head, let's face it, there has to be some advantage in being old!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our (almost) five year old granddaughter had a sleepover last night ( I ended up in the spare room, how can such a little person take up so much space? ) We had mushy peas as a side dish, she was happily dipping her chunk of raw carrot into the mushy peas as though it were a dipping sauce. She's also partial to raw Broccoli stems, and likes honey and marmite on toast for breakfast. I can't understand where she gets it from...



It never ceased to amaze me just how much room a small human could take up In a bed. Gran and grandad relegated to hanging off the edge on either side of the bed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It never ceased to amaze me just how much room a small human could take up In a bed. Gran and grandad relegated to hanging off the edge on either side of the bed.



Oh. it got even better, young Willow discovered Grandma's make up and perfume, the house smells very fragrant...


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Oh. it got even better, young Willow discovered Grandma's make up and perfume, the house smells very fragrant...





Oh no. I remember my son finding his dad's Brut after shave stuff and dousing everything in it. I thought he was being a bit quiet on his own.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh no. I remember my son finding his dad's Brut after shave stuff and dousing everything in it. I thought he was being a bit quiet on his own.



I remember finding my Mum's...........er..........best not go there.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jun 2022)

Our son found some liquid shoe polish when he was three. He ended up in A&E on a high. Luckily no lasting results.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2022)

Coooooeeeeee. A lovely day here. Sunny already.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jun 2022)

Good morning fellow retirees,
A walk to Wimborne this morning, coffee and toothpaste are on offer in Waitrose according to my shopping app. I’ve entered a 10k race, it’s in two weeks time so I need to get my act together 🏃‍♂️
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2022)

Morning all

Nice and sunny so far this morning.
Off out exploring before lunch. MrsD wants to go to a Bronze Age hill fort.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks, a bright and sunny day, washday Monday, housework and down the club later.


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Jun 2022)

Morning all .
Nice and sunny here too.
Into day three of the holiday and all is still sweetness and light . 😀😂


----------



## Paulus (20 Jun 2022)

Morning all, nice and sunny here.
Off to the woods later with the dog.
Grass cutting and pottering around the garden this afternoon. 
Busy busy busy.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2022)

Morning. Not long back an early spin. Lots of sun but quite nippy for the first half hour. Just over 31 miles done, which is good for me these days.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning fellow retirees,
> A walk to Wimborne this morning, coffee and toothpaste are on offer in Waitrose according to my shopping app. I’ve entered a 10k race, it’s in two weeks time so I need to get my act together 🏃‍♂️
> Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍



Coffee is on my list can you get me a couple while you're there? Cheers. 👍


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh no. I remember my son finding his dad's Brut after shave stuff and dousing everything in it. I thought he was being a bit quiet on his own.



You should know quiet is very, very, very dangerous. Quiet is far from good.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> You should know quiet is very, very, very dangerous. Quiet is far from good.



When I was quiet, mum came through to discover me making pretty fringes on the bottom of the curtains with a pair of scissors!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2022)

Good morning. The sun is shining, birds are singing, a glorious Lancashire day is dawning. I have slept properly and don't feel crap for the first time in a week or so.

Forgone cycling as I need to iron, cut grass, strim and generally tidy the allotment. Seed to sow as well.

I'll head out to the barber's later as I look a little dishevelled. Possibly have the works today - cut, beard trim and wax.

My phone updated earlier - I think drugs were involved, it's running very fast.


View: https://youtu.be/U5TqIdff_DQ


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> When I was quiet, mum came through to discover me making pretty fringes on the bottom of the curtains with a pair of scissors!



You bad, bad girl........get up those stairs this minute. 😠😠


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2022)

Aggghhhhh..........I've just discovered Bruce is touring Europe in 2023. Every European date is sold out. We had decided we would go anywhere anytime for this one.

Nothing announced for the UK yet. I've signed up to alerts from all the usual ticket sources and will check the web daily.......probably twice.

I can't believe we've missed this but I was only signed up for UK events and not European. I bloody hate Ticketbastard.

Not happy.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> You should know quiet is very, very, very dangerous. Quiet is far from good.





I know.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all .
> Nice and sunny here too.
> Into day three of the holiday and all is still sweetness and light . 😀😂



Can you nip over to Braunton and give my lawns a trim? Mower is outside the shed by my Laurel bush. Ta.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 649680



When's the bus leaving I'd go, Rwanda nice this time of year


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 649680





I'll be happy as long as it's warm. Saves on heating costs you know


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2022)

Well I'm just waiting on the Next online chat service. Small person visited yesterday and about 5.00 got a bit scratchy and was clearly hungry. Mrs P was preparing tea in the kitchen.

Mrs P turned round to find small person stood in middle of kitchen munching on a Weetabix.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 649680



Very good, the government probably would if they could, I've pinched that for my facebook page.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2022)

Has anyone else noticed the preponderance of Scottish folk who get on to Pop Master?
Seems to be one on every day.
I don't suppose Ken Bruce shows favouritism, does he?


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Can you nip over to Braunton and give my lawns a trim? Mower is outside the shed by my Laurel bush. Ta.


I know a woman named Laurel, but not that well…


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2022)

First load of washing done and out on the line, second load done and in the basket waiting to go out, third load in the machine, beds changed and the carpets vacuumed,


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2022)

Done walking


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2022)

Dunroamin


----------



## pawl (20 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> First load of washing done and out on the line, second load done and in the basket waiting to go out, third load in the machine, beds changed and the carpets vacuumed,



Well done😊😊 😊


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2022)

In the Holman Clavel inn.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2022)

Braised beef for us today .

I phoned my mummy as well.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Braised beef for us today .
> 
> I phoned my mummy as well.



I haven't got a mummy 
I've got leftovers from yesterday


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2022)

I've just had to make a declaration that I don't have a TV, I wonder how many in the department think I must be lying


----------



## Paulus (20 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Braised beef for us today .
> 
> I phoned my mummy as well.



Ooh, I cooked some braised beef and onions last Saturday. Absolutely delicious. Mash, carrots and broccoli went well with it.
Tonight is fish cakes, chips and fresh salad.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Ooh, I cooked some braised beef and onions last Saturday. Absolutely delicious. Mash, carrots and broccoli went well with it.
> Tonight is fish cakes, chips and fresh salad.




We had a lamb joint yesterday, I cooked it in a rosemary and garlic stock then served it up with roast spuds, mixed veg and gravy, it was . We've had ham sandwiches today and have a quiche for later.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2022)

Leftovers was quite nice and I had bananas and custard to follow


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just had to make a declaration that I don't have a TV, I wonder how many in the department think I must be lying



*WE* believe you.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> *WE* believe you.



And that's all that matters


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2022)

Lunch is couscous with diced fresh vegetables and a bit of cheese. I've strimmed, cut grass and done a lot of general tidying but still more today. Strimmer battery is now on charge so I've showered and I'll pop into town to get myself strimmed and bob into Aldi.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just had to make a declaration that I don't have a TV, I wonder how many in the department think I must be lying



If you have a problem with them, we can vouch for you.

I am sure we could collectively say "@numbnuts?, never heard of him"


----------



## Paulus (20 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Lunch is couscous with diced fresh vegetables and a bit of cheese. I've strimmed, cut grass and done a lot of general tidying but still more today. Strimmer battery is now on charge so I've showered and I'll pop into town to get myself strimmed and bob into Aldi.



You've got enough hair to have it cut into a Bob?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just had to make a declaration that I don't have a TV, I wonder how many in the department think I must be lying


Everyone of them.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2022)

I just replaced the big ring on my 2-speed bike. I probably could have carried on with the old ring a while longer but it was getting... _long in the tooth_!  The new one doesn't look as nice because it is grey rather than silver, but no matter. It feels (and sounds) subtly better and should wear the chain more slowly. I will keep the old one as an emergency spare in case I damage the new one.

I called in at the health centre to get the results of my health check. Everything ok except for cholesterol reading of 6.1. Looks like I will have to cut down on my Greek yoghurt habit, and reduce my cheddar intake by about 50% too. I must phone my sister tonight and see how she got with lowering hers. She had the same level at the start of the year. 

I am off up the hill to sit in a friend's sunny garden for a chat. Catch you later!


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Lunch is* couscous* with diced fresh vegetables and a bit of cheese. I've strimmed, cut grass and done a lot of general tidying but still more today. Strimmer battery is now on charge so I've showered and I'll pop into town to get myself strimmed and bob into Aldi.



Have you tried couscous with mango to go with a salad ect it is very nice on a hot day for dinner


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> You've got enough hair to have it cut into a Bob?



I am somewhat, well very, follicly challenged but my very good barber always takes 35-40 minutes for a cut and trim. It's great.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Have you tried couscous with mango to go with a salad ect it is very nice on a hot day for dinner



I like the sound of that..........👍


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I like the sound of that..........👍



Sorry.....but it does not make any sound, maybe your hearing is better than mine


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Sorry.....but it does not make any sound, maybe your hearing is better than mine


Well your natural frequency is between 8Hz & 17Hz. The mango has a natural frequency of 11Hz and the couscous has a frequency of up to 21Hz.
The problem comes when you mix the two, mango & couscous, as their combined frequency is lowered. Pick them up, and you "cancel out" their natural frequency. This means you don't hear a thing.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2022)

Wot he said ^^


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Can you nip over to Braunton and give my lawns a trim? Mower is outside the shed by my Laurel bush. Ta.



Not a problem , if I had seen this earlier I would have done them today as I was driving though Braunton only half an hour ago 😂😂😂😀

I will need you house keys and bank details to do really good job though . 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Dirk (20 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Not a problem , if I had seen this earlier I would have done them today as I was driving though Braunton only half an hour ago 😂😂😂😀
> 
> I will need you house keys and bank details to do really good job though . 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂



In back home on Wednesday so I'll get them done then.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2022)

It's so hot here still.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Have you tried couscous with mango to go with a salad ect it is very nice on a hot day for dinner



That sounds good. I will try that!

My pal's garden has had a lot of work done on it. I am not into gardening but I can see the appeal. It is taking an awful lot of work by 3 or 4 people. If I could afford to live somewhere like that AND also afford to pay a gardener, then YES PLEASE, otherwise... no thanks. 

My pal is an electronics engineer specialising in audio. I asked if he had a spare stereo amp, on the off chance, and he DID. He sold me a recently serviced vintage amp for £30. 

My plan is to use the amp with one of my several pairs of old hifi speakers to replace my TV soundbar. The £99 soundbar was a big improvement on the TV's own speakers but this new setup should easily surpass it. 

I was going to use the Mission 77 bookshelf speakers that I used as a student in the mid-1980s, but I would have to put some shelves up for them... 

I think I will make space and bring my massive floor-standing speakers down from the attic instead! They will be really good for TV sound, but also a huge improvement when I am watching music videos.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My plan is to use the amp with one of my several pairs of old hifi speakers to replace my TV soundbar. The £99 soundbar was a big improvement on the TV's own speakers but this new setup should easily surpass it.
> 
> I was going to use the Mission 77 bookshelf speakers that I used as a student in the mid-1980s, but I would have to put some shelves up for them...
> 
> I think I will make space and bring my massive floor-standing speakers down from the attic instead! They will be really good for TV sound, but also a huge improvement when I am watching music videos.



I’ve got this soundbar. Sits nicely under the telly. I just have the sub woofer but I think you can buy the 2 rear speakers to add if you want but I never bothered. It seems to throw the sound out quite well. It’s around 3 years old now but does me fine.


https://www.expertreviews.co.uk/samsung/1407487/samsung-hw-n850-review-soundbar


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve got this soundbar. Sits nicely under the telly. I just have the sub woofer but I think you can buy the 2 rear speakers to add if you want but I never bothered. It seems to throw the sound out quite well. It’s around 3 years old now but does me fine.
> 
> 
> https://www.expertreviews.co.uk/samsung/1407487/samsung-hw-n850-review-soundbar



At that price, I would certainly hope so!  

My cheapo soundbar (also a Samsung) was good value for the money, and I have put up with it for 7 years, but I think my ageing ears deserve/need something better.

I will give the old soundbar away with the TV when I buy my new set.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2022)

Cooooeeeee. I was too hot and couldn't sleep so here I am. The first to post. Makes a real change 

Going to be a hot one so stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
Black bin, veg box, health walk group, post parcel, collect granddaughter from school and visit art display before heading home. Realised that the 10k race I entered is a week later than I thought, bags of time to prepare🤔
Have a peaceful day folks. ☀️😎☕️


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks, warm and sunny already, I'll be out to a favourite garden centre later then some pottering round the garden this afternoon.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Another nice day ahead. 
Going to have a look around the Upottery airfield nissen hut museum this morning.
Might crack out the bbq later.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jun 2022)

Morning all. 
It's going to be another hot day.
All the normal things to do today, plus, I'll be able to get out on the bike later on.
Enjoy.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## pawl (21 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, warm and sunny already, I'll be out to a favourite garden centre later then some pottering round the garden this afternoon.



Can you get me twenty bags of gravel while your there


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2022)

I'm going for a ride today to Eling Via Totton on the Mud


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Can you get me twenty bags of gravel while your there



I haven't got room in the car for 20 bags of gravel, sorry. I've been over to Hilltop and came back with 2 Senecio (Angel Wings), 3 Campanella's (Poscharskyana) and a bag of compost, I'm replanting a border out the front.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jun 2022)

In the Drewes Arms, Broadhembury.
It's full of bloody cyclists! 
Looks like an organised tour - there's a van outside with 'Peak Tours - Walking & Cycling Tours' plastered over it.
Any of the CC crew on it?


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2022)

I'm back 18 miles
Container Port only one ship in at low tide


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Can you get me twenty bags of gravel while your there



I appreciate you are joking... but... it may be cheaper and more convenient to get gravel delivered. I recently got 850kg large bag, of Cotswold Stone Chippings, delivered, for £115 (Gravelmaster). That was actually cheaper than buying smaller bags from local hypermarket, and, having to lug them myself in the car. I did have to wheel barrow 850kg of chippings to the required spot in the garden of course. Mrs @BoldonLad did supervise the wheelbarrowing


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2022)

Lots of work done this morning. Lots of cleaning Including bedding. Windows cleaned as well.

Went to the Co Op and got some cold meats for sandwiches.

It's scorchio here as well.


----------



## pawl (21 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I haven't got room in the car for 20 bags of gravel, sorry. I've been over to Hilltop and came back with 2 Senecio (Angel Wings, 3 Campanella's (Poscharskyana) and a bag of compost, I'm replanting a border out the front.



Looks as though your going to have a busy afternoon.Hope you had good mug of coffee and large portion of cake to keep you going this afternoon Diid a bit of weeding this morning


----------



## pawl (21 Jun 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I appreciate you are joking... but... it may be cheaper and more convenient to get gravel delivered. I recently got 850kg large bag, of Cotswold Stone Chippings, delivered, for £115 (Gravelmaster). That was actually cheaper than buying smaller bags from local hypermarket, and, having to lug them myself in the car. I did have to wheel barrow 850kg of chippings to the required spot in the garden of course. Mrs @BoldonLad did supervise the wheelbarrowing



I only have a small area to cover .Six bags should be enough.when I made a gravel path and a small area at the bottom of the garden Like you I had to barrow it from the front lawn.My problem was to get it to the area I was laying the gravel I had to get it up three steps to get to the upper garden.
Gave me a good work out but I was ten years younger then.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I appreciate you are joking... but... it may be cheaper and more convenient to get gravel delivered. I recently got 850kg large bag, of Cotswold Stone Chippings, delivered, for £115 (Gravelmaster). That was actually cheaper than buying smaller bags from local hypermarket, and, having to lug them myself in the car. I did have to wheel barrow 850kg of chippings to the required spot in the garden of course. Mrs @BoldonLad did supervise the wheelbarrowing



If I even managed to get 20 bags of gravel in my little Suzuki Swift the tyres would be hitting the wheel arches over the bumps.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Looks as though your going to have a busy afternoon.Hope you had good mug of coffee and large portion of cake to keep you going this afternoon Diid a bit of weeding this morning



It would be rude not to visit the tea room if the garden centre has one, I enjoyed my bacon batch and coffee and have had a Banana sandwich dinner time.


----------



## gavroche (21 Jun 2022)

Very hot here today. Off to the tip again shortly to dispose of 4 bags of cuttings and rotten wood borders .
I also fitted a new derailleur hanger on the Roubaix and did a 7 kms ride to try it out and all is well. The other one was slightly bent which meant 2 gears were skipping.
Stay cool every one but enjoy the heat wave.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2022)

Border all planted up and well watered in, and two Fuchsia potted on, I had a  afterwards then had an ice cream whilst watching the Moto GP highlights.


----------



## pawl (21 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Border all planted up and well watered in, and two Fuchsia potted on, I had a  afterwards then had an ice cream whilst watching the Moto GP highlights.
> 
> View attachment 649926



Looks like the visit to the garden centre was worthwhile
That looks really good 👍 👍


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Looks like the visit to the garden centre was worthwhile
> That looks really good 👍 👍



Thank you.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jun 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I appreciate you are joking... but... it may be cheaper and more convenient to get gravel delivered. I recently got 850kg large bag, of Cotswold Stone Chippings, delivered, for £115 (Gravelmaster). That was actually cheaper than buying smaller bags from local hypermarket, and, having to lug them myself in the car. I did have to wheel barrow 850kg of chippings to the required spot in the garden of course. Mrs @BoldonLad did supervise the wheelbarrowing



I did the same with Welsh state chippings several years ago. It’s a lot of shovelling and wheelbarrowing.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2022)

It's finally going a bit cooler now thank God.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's finally going a bit cooler now thank God.


Set to be 10°C warmer on Thursday.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Set to be 10°C warmer on Thursday.





Thanks for that


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks for that



I’m not enjoying it at all and it’s not as hot up here. I couldn’t cope living further south!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks for that


To be forewarned is to be forearmed. 
Means it'll be an ideal day to get the work done with an extra set of arms.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2022)

Morning. Rubbish sleep and I’m too warm already. Better get out for a wander while there’s still a bit of coolness in the air.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
Must go for a run soon before it warms up too much, I’ll pop down the trailway to pick up the Roman road down to the backshore, it’s shaded most of the way. 
In other news the friend who was bitten by an adder a few weeks ago is out of hospital. Her arm is still swollen and she’s unable to drive. 
Have a peaceful day folks, ☀️☀️☀️😎🍺🚲🏃‍♂️


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2022)

Cooooooeee. Another lovely day for us. Going to be hot I think. 

Shopping day today as well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Jun 2022)

Morning all 😀


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2022)

Morning all.
Looks like I may have stopped upchucking. I had some milk and 2 ginger biscuits yesterday and they stayed down.....its still threatening but a big improvement.
MrsD is 'hoping' to go to a funeral today, a woman in her 60s that we have known many years. I have told her she is mad. No way I will try the way I am so she is talking about getting a lift


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2022)

Good morning from a warm, bright and sunny Coventry.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

MrsD awoken by a giant cock this morning. 
Bloody thing was cock-a-doodle-doing outside our van at 5am.
We're packing up and towing home in a couple of hours time.
It's been an enjoyable short break.


----------



## pawl (22 Jun 2022)

Morning Brown bin already bee emptied,Bright and sunny 🌞


----------



## Paulus (22 Jun 2022)

Morning all. Another sunny day ahead. 
Dog walking tube done early after breakfast. 

I have started to strip the old Raleigh I bought last week. It's coming apart quite easily, although it is filthy dirty. Much dried grease and crud to remove. 

I will have a bimble later to the local shops, the milk has gone off and we could do with some fresh fruit as the fruit bowl now only has one apple and a sad looking plum in it.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Must go for a run soon before it warms up too much, I’ll pop down the trailway to pick up the Roman road down to the backshore, it’s shaded most of the way.
> In other news the friend who was bitten by an adder a few weeks ago is out of hospital. Her arm is still swollen and she’s unable to drive.
> Have a peaceful day folks, ☀️☀️☀️😎🍺🚲🏃‍♂️



I may have missed it but how did she come to be bitten on the arm ??


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> MrsD awoken by a giant cock this morning.


Not what she told me Dirk


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2022)

Morning again. Nice 7 mile walk done before it gets warm again. Must drink more in this heat so popped into the shop on the way home and got some diluting juice as I'm not good at just drinking plain water.

A distant Heron waiting patiently for breakfast on a very low river.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I may have missed it but how did she come to be bitten on the arm ??


She was bitten on the hand, the venom spread up her arm. Very unpleasant but at least she got a ride in a helicopter 🚁


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jun 2022)

Back from my run/ walk. I nearly came a cropper when my ( tired ) legs clipped a piece of rock and I stumbled forward for a couple of paces. Fortunately I was going so slow I didn’t have the momentum to fall 😁
Warm out there too, might take a picnic to the park later ☀️☀️👍


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Back from my run/ walk. I nearly came a cropper when my ( tired ) legs clipped a piece of rock and I stumbled forward for a couple of paces. Fortunately I was going so slow I didn’t have the momentum to fall 😁
> Warm out there too, might take a picnic to the park later ☀️☀️👍



My legs are always so heavy these days that I am prone to doing that too. Gone down a couple of times so I'll stick to road running or very smooth trails now. No protruding tree roots and stones. Even tripped walking a couple of times this morning.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> MrsD awoken by a giant cock this morning.
> Bloody thing was cock-a-doodle-doing outside our van at 5am.
> ...


You need a copy of the book I mentioned earlier.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning all. Another sunny day ahead.
> Dog walking tube done early after breakfast.
> 
> I have started to strip the old Raleigh I bought last week. It's coming apart quite easily, although it is filthy dirty. Much dried grease and crud to remove.
> ...


Maybe it's lonely!


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again. Nice 7 mile walk done before it gets warm again. Must drink more in this heat so popped into the shop on the way home and got some diluting juice as I'm not good at just drinking plain water.
> 
> A distant Heron waiting patiently for breakfast on a very low river.
> 
> ...


I spy dinner in that second picture. At least a months worth.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2022)

I've been shopping


----------



## Sterlo (22 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning all. Another sunny day ahead.
> Dog walking tube done early after breakfast.
> 
> I have started to strip the old Raleigh I bought last week. It's coming apart quite easily, although it is filthy dirty. Much dried grease and crud to remove.
> ...



Nothing worse than sad looking plums


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping



I've been to yoga, Hungary now.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2022)

I'm anticipating a sunny summer so have just splurged on a pair of Oakley sunglasses. Never had really decent ones before. I am prone to headaches on bright days so worth it to protect the eyes.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2022)

I've never been to yoga, but I've flown over Hungary


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've never been to yoga, but I've flown over Hungary



I've never been in a plane!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm anticipating a sunny summer so have just splurged on a pair of Oakley sunglasses. Never had really decent ones before. I am prone to headaches on bright days so worth it to protect the eyes.





I like the look of Oakley sunglasses. However I will have to make do with my crappy cheap ones


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2022)

Back from the metropolis of Newtown. My God it's hot.

£200 spent very fastly on food and petrol, still it is for a month so not too bad. 

Pizza for me today.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Back from the metropolis of Newtown. My God it's hot.
> 
> £200 spent very fastly on food and petrol, still it is for a month so not too bad.
> 
> Pizza for me today.



Just been out to bring the bin in and it is getting roasty toasty here too. Thankfully, more breeze today.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping


Window?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I like the look of Oakley sunglasses. However I will have to make do with my crappy cheap ones



I had 2 pair of Oakleys. One day a big wave washed me off my kayak......then I only had 1 pair .


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm anticipating a sunny summer so have just splurged on a pair of Oakley sunglasses. Never had really decent ones before. I am prone to headaches on bright days so worth it to protect the eyes.



If the weather turns to crap we’ll all be pointing the finger. Did you get some really snazzy Oakleys with gold mirror lenses 😎?


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Window?


 
No, our windows the housing association does them


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2022)

I am going to dash out on my bike before a vitally important doctor's appointment. Do you remember me talking about


Spoiler: For the sake of the mightily sensitive PaulSB, hidden within... 



Earwax weeks ago? Well today is the day. The day that a doctor wastes his time phoning me. I will tell him that I think that I have an earwax problem. He will tell me that I should try sorting it out myself with olive oil and/or bicarbonate of soda solution. I will say that all I want is for the practice nurse to take a look and sort it out.


I will be told to try DIY. If that doesn't work, make another appointment for several weeks time and we can see what's what then! 

It seems a terrible waste of time. 

Let's see if that is how it turns out...


----------



## Sterlo (22 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I've never been in a plane!



Me neither, never had a passport, no real intention of getting one!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Me neither, never had a passport, no real intention of getting one!



Only time it’s a pain is when you need security for something. I have no passport, still have paper driving licence and all bills are paper free.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> If the weather turns to crap we’ll all be pointing the finger. Did you get some really snazzy Oakleys with gold mirror lenses 😎?



Lol. No, these ones. They are more casual than sports but are lightweight with a rubber nose bridge so I’m sure they will be fine for running/cycling too if I want.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. No, these ones. They are more casual than sports but are lightweight with a rubber nose bridge so I’m sure they will be fine for running/cycling too if I want.
> 
> View attachment 650036



😎👍


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2022)

Question for those who may be on it.
How do I get photo's removed from facebook?
They were taken by me, I still have the negatives & cine film, they've been used without permission. The appeared late last night, made aware of it about two hours ago.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2022)

I'm back from my 30 minute blast and waiting for the call from the doctor. I'm half hoping that I can't hear what he is saying so I can point out how daft it is to make a telephone appointment for someone struggling to hear! 

(I actually don't have any problems on the phone as long as people speak clearly. Mumblers plus background noise ARE a problem, but modern phones seem pretty good at cancelling out background noise. I often don't realise when my sister calls me from somewhere busy because her iPhone is so good at isolating her voice from the other sounds.)

I think this is the doctor's first afternoon appointment so he should be pretty prompt.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2022)

It's so hot here that the fat balls Mr WD puts out for the birds are melting


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2022)

Oh, I forgot to mention the foolish cyclist who considered my cautious filtering in Tod's snarled up traffic to be too snail-like. I was doing about 10 km/hr, watching out for people walking out from between stationary vehicles, and also for large vehicles coming the other way. He swerved round me doing about 3 times my speed and went round a bend straggling the white line. He seemed surprised to encounter a bus coming the other way and taking up the bit of road that he was expecting to use...! 

He panic-braked and squeezed into what little space was left. I coasted up behind him and stopped. I didn't bother pointing out the error of his ways...

PS Oh, that was quick. The doctor phoned a couple of minutes early. There was a comedy moment where I could barely hear what he was saying. I think that he was shouting "Is that ColinJ?" Then I realised that I hadn't put the phone on speaker! 

He has an appointment cancellation for tomorrow morning, so I am nipping in for a quick examination.



welsh dragon said:


> It's so hot here that the fat balls Mr WD puts out for the birds are melting



I'm not going to make the obvious joke!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's so hot here that the fat balls Mr WD puts out for the birds are melting



Brian’s balls are melting!


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's so hot here that the fat balls Mr WD puts out for the birds are melting



It's been quite a day.
MrsD woken by a big cock.
Paulus having sad looking plums.
And now MrWD's fat balls are melting!

I dread to think what'll happen this evening.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> It's been quite a day.
> MrsD woken by a big cock.
> Paulus having sad looking plums.
> And now MrWD's fat balls are melting!
> ...



I might go another walk soon and have sweaty boobs!


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> It's been quite a day.
> MrsD woken by a big cock.
> Paulus having sad looking plums.
> And now MrWD's fat balls are melting!
> ...



Our Sunday training runs took us along Studland Beach, I’ve often spotted a Cockatoo. I noticed they tended to be noticeably smaller in the winter months.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2022)

Looks like I'm on the wrong forum again, don't forget I lead a sheltered life


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our Sunday training runs took us along Studland Beach, I’ve often spotted a Cockatoo. I noticed they tended to be noticeably smaller in the winter months.



I came back from an evening bike ride a week or so back and saw two young men walking along the pavement in my direction. One of them had a very large, brightly-coloured parrot sitting on one of his shoulders. At first I thought it was a dead parrot (, bereft of life, pushing up daisies etc.) but then it fluttered its wings a couple of times to keep its balance! I didn't notice if it was tethered to stop it flying away.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our Sunday training runs took us along Studland Beach, I’ve often spotted a Cockatoo. I noticed they tended to be noticeably smaller in the winter months.


I'll probably get banned if I posted my original reply.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Brian’s balls are melting!





That's def a first. And it wouldn't be a pretty sight either


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Only time it’s a pain is when you need security for something. I have no passport, still have paper driving licence and all bills are paper free.





You can have 1 of mine as I have 2


----------



## Sterlo (22 Jun 2022)

When did Frankie Howerd join the discussions, oooh titter ye not.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I came back from an evening bike ride a week or so back and saw two young men walking along the pavement in my direction. One of them had a very large, brightly-coloured parrot sitting on one of his shoulders. At first I thought it was a dead parrot (, bereft of life, pushing up daisies etc.) but then it fluttered its wings a couple of times to keep its balance! I didn't notice if it was tethered to stop it flying away.



By any chance did the guy have a wooden leg?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jun 2022)

Wordle.
Got it in 4 but it took me all day. I got the 1st and 5th letters but then really struggled.


----------



## gavroche (22 Jun 2022)

Good news. My wife had a phone call from the hospital earlier and her op for her gall blader is due to go ahead next Thursday. She needs to go for a Covid test on Monday and then isolate till Thursday.
It only took 9 months since her consultant said it was urgent.


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I came back from an evening bike ride a week or so back and saw two young men walking along the pavement in my direction. One of them had a very large, brightly-coloured parrot sitting on one of his shoulders. At first I thought it was a dead parrot (, bereft of life, pushing up daisies etc.) but then it fluttered its wings a couple of times to keep its balance! I didn't notice if it was tethered to stop it flying away.



Theres a couple of people in Coventry who own large parrots, the birds are allowed to fly free and roam all over the area where they live, the owner of one of them said in a facebook message that the bird always comes home at night.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2022)

Another 5 mile wander done. Took it nice and easy and was mostly under the trees so not too warm. No headache today. I've made a point of drinking more including electrolytes. Looks like it is helping.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another 5 mile wander done. Took it nice and easy and was mostly under the trees so not too warm. No headache today. I've made a point of drinking more including electrolytes. Looks like it is helping.



WoW you do 5 miles and I've just done 3 miles.....and nothing is helping


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2022)

I am not really a house-proud person, but even I have _some_ standards! The frontage of my house had finally got too untidy even for me so I went out to clear it up. I picked up all the litter in both directions, cut down miscellaneous weeds/wild flowers (you choose!) that were sprouting wherever they could, and swept up all the debris.

While I was doing it, 2 men walked up and asked if I had seen anybody carrying a circular saw bench... No, why? They are builders doing up a property round the corner. When I went out earlier, I saw them cutting up floorboards outside the front of that property. Apparently, they had just walked upstairs in the building with one batch of floorboards, and by the time they came back down the saw had vanished! £700 worth!!! 

A pal just called round. We sat in my sunny yard and chatted for an hour or so. He had a computer mouse off me the other day. Now his monitor has packed up so I am going to donate my old one to him. (I only use my laptop these days.) He asked how much he owed me. We came to a deal - he used to be a bike mechanic so he is going to strip down and rebuild my mountain bike for me. (I will supply the parts.) I haven't been mountain biking for about 4 or 5 years. We have some great bridleways round here, so it will be really good to have a working MTB again and get up on the hills away from traffic.


----------



## pawl (22 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My legs are always so heavy these days that I am prone to doing that too. Gone down a couple of times so I'll stick to road running or very smooth trails now. No protruding tree roots and stones. Even tripped walking a couple of times this morning.



I fell while out running in the local woods the landing was soft The problem was my left elbow was tucked into my side which I landed on breaking two ribs


----------



## pawl (22 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> By any chance did the guy have a wooden leg?



And eye patch Don’t forget the eye patch


----------



## Paulus (22 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> And eye patch Don’t forget the eye patch



Also a bandana, or a Tricorn hat.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Also a bandana, or a Tricorn hat.



And an Amber Heard lawsuit...?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> By any chance did the guy have a wooden leg?





pawl said:


> And eye patch Don’t forget the eye patch





Paulus said:


> Also a bandana, or a Tricorn hat.


Wouldn't surprise me in the least.
There's a local legend about a pirate who traveled inland, in a barrel.
The barrel carried by a mule/ass, and led by a black man, in a time when the sight of a black man was unusual. Asked what was in the barrel, he's reply was along the lines of his master, who had died abroad of some disease, and he was simply carrying out orders that he'd been given. The barrel was never inspected too closely, for fear of catching what had killed "his master".
The pair travelled along the packhorse roads high, above the valley bottoms.

Could have been his ghost!!


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Question for those who may be on it.
> How do I get photo's removed from facebook?
> They were taken by me, I still have the negatives & cine film, they've been used without permission. The appeared late last night, made aware of it about two hours ago.


I'm not entirely sure on this but I have a suspicion by posting said images on Facebook the T&Cs mean you have effectively given permission for their use. As I say don't quote me but it's buried somewhere in the depths of what I used to call my mind. If this is not the case there will be a process for contacting FB but I've no idea what this is. Options I can think of:

Possibly there is an option to report the use from the FB post in which they've been used
Follow the FB process and request removal
Contact the user, point out these are your intellectual property and copyright and you wish the posts to be taken down or for permission to be requested. If it's a business perhaps request a fee? Take a polite and friendly approach initially but be prepared to up the anti if this doesn't work.
I think the last option should be your first step. It's the one most likely to get a result and if you have to report to FB in the future you're in a stronger position through giving the user the opportunity to sort it out between you. If they've been used outside of FB this is definitely your best option.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2022)

Good morning, looks like another beautiful day is dawning in God's second home...................we all know Yorkshire is God's country but he did a damn good job practicing here.......it was a close run thing.

So been MIA this week. Apologies, been around but didn't have a lot to say. I see there's been a lot of smut recently. I'm hoping for a return to normal standards as the day progresses. What's been going on? The usual really so I won't go over it all. Busy day ahead and I need to get chores done now. Tidying, dusting etc. before Mrs P gets up and I can hoover, strip beds and so on.

An excellent 53 mile gravel ride yesterday to the Sankey Valley, a very lovely trail beside the disused St Helen's canal. Tan lines have improved significantly.

A little story. Well two. The observant amongst you will know many canal bridges have iron rings or similar hammered in to them on the towpath side. I think this was to tether horses. They're usually on both sides of the bridge. You'll also know the towpath turns slightly towards the canal at the entry side and away on the other. So.........4 minutes walk from one of our local bridges is the Golden Lion pub which is under new ownership who are keen to advertise this. I know it's a four minute walk because it says so on the large, heavy wooden A frame sign which the new management has suspended from one of the previously mentioned iron rings using zip ties. I have read and inspected the information very closely..............mainly because said sign is (well was) suspended in such a manner the bottom corner hangs at head height below the bridge..............approaching from the other direction this is not visible to a cyclist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The sign is no longer hanging from the bridge!!!!!

A little later I saw a rider ahead on an e-bike and reckoned I would catch him where the towpath widens. I did. About 20 metres away and I knew he hadn't heard the beautiful purring of my freewheel or the exquisite crunch of gravel under my wheels. I dinged my bell twice and called out "On your right." As I passed:

Him: "ooh I like that"
Me: (thinking this was a bike related compliment I slowed): "Thank you"
Him: "Is it on your phone?"
Me: (puzzled): "Sorry?"
Him: "I heard something just before you passed"
Me: (somewhat crestfallen): "Oh that was my bell and I called out passing"

Later today I will develop a phone app which when approaching other riders calls out "ping, ping" and "Passing on your right/left"

Must go as I need more coffee, a quick Wordle and then chores! Behave and cut out the smut


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

Considered. I am up. I have been awake since about 4 am. It was far too hot to sleep.

Its going to be another hot one I think. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2022)

I was also awake early but couldn’t be bothered moving. 

Cuppa and a browse then I suppose I will get out for a bit.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2022)

Re the pensions thread, when I get mine in just under 3 years it will take me back into the income tax bracket I think when I count in my work pension. Does it automatically get deducted or will I need to contact Inland Revenue?


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
I awoke just before midnight choking. Quite distressing, it felt as though there was something lodged in my throat and my bedside glass of water didn’t clear it. I got up and sucked a couple of strepsil tablets, had a lot more water and headed back to bed. Anyway, I’m still here and I did have a lovely dream about riding my bike once I did get to sleep 🚴
Stay safe folks ☀️☕️😎


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2022)

Good morning people, its warm again with possible thunder storms this afternoon, I've got washing on the line and and washing in the machine, floors to mop this morning then out to lunch and down the club this afternoon


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> An excellent 53 mile gravel ride yesterday to the Sankey Valley, a very lovely trail beside the disused St Helen's canal. Tan lines have improved significantly.



That Sankey valley Warrington? our lad lives in Warrington and rides through a Sankey Valley most mornings on his way home from work, sounds a lovely place.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

I have houseworky stuff to do, then some pottering. I shall hide inside as it's going to be hot today with some showers as well.

I have my new workroom, so shall be In there doing stuff. I have a bit more to get things as I want it.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> That Sankey valley Warrington? our lad lives in Warrington and rides through a Sankey Valley most mornings on his way home from work, sounds a lovely place.



Yes it is. The disused Sankey Brook or St Helens canal, depends who you ask, runs through it to the Mersey. We're planning a ride down to the Mersey, pick up the Trans Pennine Trail, use this towards Manchester before meandering home on the Bridgwater and Leeds Liverpool canals.

Worth Googling Sankey Valley Park for some excellent images.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> That Sankey valley Warrington? our lad lives in Warrington and rides through a Sankey Valley most mornings on his way home from work, sounds a lovely place.



There is a lovely gravel ride that takes you along the Ship canal into Runcorn. (Busy there so I walk 200 yards).
Across the old Runcorn/Widnes bridge (a dedicated walk/cycle way). Drop down to Sankey valley canal and back towards Warrington... 30+ miles.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> There is a lovely gravel ride that takes you along the Ship canal into Runcorn. (Busy there so I walk 200 yards).
> Across the old Runcorn/Widnes bridge (a dedicated walk/cycle way). Drop down to Sankey valley canal and back towards Warrington... 30+ miles.



I like it, I like it. I feel some more research will happen later today.....


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes it is. The disused Sankey Brook or St Helens canal, depends who you ask, runs through it to the Mersey. We're planning a ride down to the Mersey, pick up the Trans Pennine Trail, use this towards Manchester before meandering home on the Bridgwater and Leeds Liverpool canals.
> 
> Worth Googling Sankey Valley Park for some excellent images.



Our Lad often talks about the wild life he see's when he video calls us on a Sunday, it sounds a lovely spot.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Jun 2022)

Morning all from sunny north Devon . Our last full day here so we will be up and about a little earlier as there are thunderstorms forecast for this afternoon. 
It’s been a better holiday than I was fearing , so fingers crossed it doesn’t kick off on the last day😂😂😀


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I like it, I like it. I feel some more research will happen later today.....



From my house the 1st 2 miles is minor roads then, apart from where you walk across a road, you are off road.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Re the pensions thread, when I get mine in just under 3 years it will take me back into the income tax bracket I think when I count in my work pension. Does it automatically get deducted or will I need to contact Inland Revenue?



I recently started to receive a pension I was previously unaware of. That included a nice lump sum. They certainly took ALL tax before paying me.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2022)

I went out early to put the washing out and it was lovely, birds singing, warm and sunny, and as I walked past them I noticed that my sweet peas are in bud, they're late but they will be in flower soon, makes the work I put in worthwhile.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Gardening duties today.
Cropped my taters yesterday. Ooer missus!
Traffic is busy with surfers off to the beach and folks going home from the Gold Coast Ocean Fest. Best to stay at home methinks.



Mo1959 said:


> Re the pensions thread, when I get mine in just under 3 years it will take me back into the income tax bracket I think when I count in my work pension. Does it automatically get deducted or will I need to contact Inland Revenue?


I think it's deducted automatically. Neither myself or MrsD have had to contact them. I do think it's mean to make you pay tax on pensions though.


Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all from sunny north Devon .....


It's always like that 'ere.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2022)

Morning dull and overcast here and only 17c


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

Housework done. Mr WD is strimming before it gets too hot outside.

I think we are having pizza again today as Mr WD bought 2 from Morrison's yesterday. I wasn't that keen on them as they are really thick crusted ones and they don't seem to have been very generous with the tomatoe sauce on them so they are a tad dry to say the least. Won't bother again.

It's getting a bit  here.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

We could be in for a storm or 2


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2022)

Aargh... Another day where I am knackered before even getting out of bed. Lights out at 04:00 but was still awake as the sun rose. 

I am soon off to see the doctor about my ears. I had set 2 alarms to make sure I didn't oversleep but as usual completely unnecessary because I seemed to wake myself up every 20 minutes to make sure that I was not going to be late! 



dave r said:


> I went out early to put the washing out and it was lovely, birds singing...


It is a few years since I heard birds singing. If I were within a few metres of them I would be able to hear them, but in a tree across a road, no way. I need to see a doctor about my hearing. [Alarms finally go off] Which reminds me... 

I had better cycle there directly. I have never had a puncture on my little local loops but it would be just my luck for it to happen 15 minutes before my appointment when I was a 30 minute walk away from the health centre! I will shop afterwards. 

Catch you later...


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not entirely sure on this but I have a suspicion by posting said images on Facebook the T&Cs mean you have effectively given permission for their use. As I say don't quote me but it's buried somewhere in the depths of what I used to call my mind. If this is not the case there will be a process for contacting FB but I've no idea what this is. Options I can think of:
> 
> Possibly there is an option to report the use from the FB post in which they've been used
> Follow the FB process and request removal
> ...


Thanks for that.

I'm not on FB, and thought that the only copies that existed were actual prints. Which I had done from the negatives. In this day and age doesn't hold true. 

Surprise, turned to annoyance as they're being claimed as their own work. A local history DVD has also been ripped off, with more pictures added last night from it. The proceeds of sales of it going to charity.

If they'd asked, it wouldn't have taken much to find me.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jun 2022)

Morning all. 
A bit of a late start to day for me. I woke up at 0500, did the necessary and went back to sleep until 9am. Most unlike me. I'm normally up and running at 6.30.
It's raining.
The dog is now begging me to take her out as her routine is now a couple of hours our.

There will be some more cleaning of the components of the stripped down Raleigh. 

MrsP wants to go and see the latest Downton Abbey film. Has anyone seen it? I think it may be a film too far in the franchise. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning dull and overcast here and only 17c



What's it like outside though?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> What's it like outside though?



 I just got ready to go out for a walk and it's just started to rain bugger, I'll try again later


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

It's going dark here. Still really hot so we might be in for a storm.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We could be in for a storm or 2
> 
> View attachment 650144


Yer not frightened about a bit of thunder, are you.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I just got ready to go out for a walk and it's just started to rain bugger, I'll try again later


Walk out backwards, make it seem as though you're coming back not going out. See what it does.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2022)

Drat - nothing blocking my ears, so no quick fix! 

There is a minor inflammation inside my left ear, which is the worst side. I'm getting some kind of spray for that.

Appointment at the local ENT clinic next. I envisage hearing aids being needed soon...

I'm waiting in for a pal to pick up the PC monitor that I am giving him. I wonder though whether he might find the resolution is a bit low by modern standards (1280 x 800). It worked fine for me for over ten years, but I wouldn't want to go back to it now. Wow, I just checked, the monitor was built in 2005 - where does the time go! 

There might be some rain here later but it is a lovely sunny day at the moment. I'm hoping to get out for a couple of hours on the bike this evening when it has cooled down from around 25C to a more comfortable temperature of 20C.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Yer not frightened about a bit of thunder, are you.



Me? No. I do like a bit of thunderand lightning.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2022)

Still  looks like it is set in for the rest of the day


----------



## pawl (23 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning all.
> A bit of a late start to day for me. I woke up at 0500, did the necessary and went back to sleep until 9am. Most unlike me. I'm normally up and running at 6.30.
> It's raining.
> The dog is now begging me to take her out as her routine is now a couple of hours our.
> ...



Mrsp went to see it. She really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2022)

Went for a walk, only 4k nothing up to @Mo1959 standards. Had a Halloumi and chilli slice for lunch very spicy, it was on offer in Waitrose so I thought I’d give it a try. Just trying to summon up the energy to walk to the post office though I might have a little nap first…


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

Having a ham sandwich today and I might go to town and have a bag of cheese and onion crisps as well. Dam the expense


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Having a ham sandwich today and I might go to town and have a bag of cheese and onion crisps as well. Dam the expense



My favourite flavour too  Although, I’m quite partial to the Thai Sweet Chilli as well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Having a ham sandwich today and I might go to town and have a bag of cheese and onion crisps as well. Dam the expense


Cheese and Onion rule! When I was on a diet I’d treat myself on occasion to a bag of cheese and onion crisps, I’d pop a crisp in my mouth and savour it as I let it slowly dissolve. I’m not weird honest…


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My favourite flavour too  Although, I’m quite partial to the Thai Sweet Chilli as well.



The pub I went to last night is run by a Thai family. I noticed that they do an extensive range of _*Thai food*_ there. I might go with my pal for a treat one evening instead of cooking something for her here.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The pub I went to last night is run by a Thai family. I noticed that they do an extensive range of _*Thai food*_ there. I might go with my pal for a treat one evening instead of cooking something for her here.



Sounds nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

My weather ap tells me to expect rain by 3 pm.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My weather ap tells me to expect rain by 3 pm.



It’s clouded over here yet feels warm. Roll on autumn!


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2022)

Well it stopped raining and I got me walk in


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

It's raining and the sky has gone very dark.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

And now we don't have any water for some reason. At least its not just us. It's off all down the lane. So not something wrong with out pipes. Phew.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2022)

I've brought the green bin back in. A slow warm drizzle and the smell of petrichor 😎


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's raining and the sky has gone very dark.


Wasn't it due at 3pm?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't it due at 3pm?





It was. I should put a complaint in.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It was. I should put a complaint in.


Late rain and no water is worth a complaint, any day.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I'm waiting in for a pal to pick up the PC monitor that I am giving him. I wonder though whether he might find the resolution is a bit low by modern standards (1280 x 800).


That resolution sounded low so I double-checked - it is actually 1440 x 900. Still lowish, but better than I'd thought. I must have been thinking of my old tablet which _DOES _have a 1280 x 800 screen.

My monitor-needing pal hasn't turned up yet... I won't go out either way now for another couple of hours. I'll let the traffic chaos subside first.

I'm still researching what new TV to buy. I am starting to think that I won't get an OLED after all. The (slight?) risk of burn-in puts me off, and also slightly reduced maximum brightness. Has anybody got a Samsung *Neo* *Q*LED set - NOTE the *NEO *and* Q* - not a 'plain old' LED type? If so, what do you think of it? I have read a lot of good reviews of the technology, but a few critical ones too.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jun 2022)

I've just had a letter from Affinity Water, our water company. 
Last November they installed meters along our road. 
I've got the second comparison Bill to show what the difference is between the normal monthly DD and the metered. In 18 months we would be on the metered charge anyway.
I would just be over £150 a year better off on the metered. So I have swapped over from today. A small saving, but a saving nonetheless.


----------



## gavroche (23 Jun 2022)

Waiting for the temperature to cool down a bit before I go for a ride. Apparently, rain is due at about 6 pm so I don't know what to do now.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> Waiting for the temperature to cool down a bit before I go for a ride. Apparently, rain is due at about 6 pm so I don't know what to do now.


It looks like the local forecast of evening rain might be right... It has gone cool and gloomy here now. 



Paulus said:


> I've just had a letter from Affinity Water, our water company.
> Last November they installed meters along our road.
> I've got the second comparison Bill to show what the difference is between the normal monthly DD and the metered. In 18 months we would be on the metered charge anyway.
> I would just be over £150 a year better off on the metered. So I have swapped over from today. A small saving, but a saving nonetheless.


I'm thinking of having a meter fitted too. I am currently paying about £360 p.a., which seems quite a lot for a singleton!


----------



## mistyoptic (23 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That resolution sounded low so I double-checked - it is actually 1440 x 900. Still lowish, but better than I'd thought. I must have been thinking of my old tablet which _DOES _have a 1280 x 800 screen.
> 
> My monitor-needing pal hasn't turned up yet... I won't go out either way now for another couple of hours. I'll let the traffic chaos subside first.
> 
> I'm still researching what new TV to buy. I am starting to think that I won't get an OLED after all. The (slight?) risk of burn-in puts me off, and also slightly reduced maximum brightness. Has anybody got a Samsung *Neo* *Q*LED set - NOTE the *NEO *and* Q* - not a 'plain old' LED type? If so, what do you think of it? I have read a lot of good reviews of the technology, but a few critical ones too.


I thought QLED was just what Samsung called their OLED. Is it actually a different thing? Genuinely interested


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> Waiting for the temperature to cool down a bit before I go for a ride. Apparently, rain is due at about 6 pm so I don't know what to do now.





Stay in and have a Gin and tonic


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> I thought QLED was just what Samsung called their OLED. Is it actually a different thing? Genuinely interested





My new TV is QLED. No idea what it means or what the differance is.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2022)

Currently watching Pointless on my Samsung QLED. Not sure what the difference to Neo QLED is. Can’t see it being much. My LG is OLED and haven’t had any problems with burn in but I don’t watch many channels with big logos constantly. I don’t think it’s much of a problem.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> I thought QLED was just what Samsung called their OLED. Is it actually a different thing? Genuinely interested



Yes, they _ARE _different.

QLED is a more advanced LED, and Neo QLED is a more advanced QLED. All 3 have backlights which shine through an LCD coloured filter layer.

Neo QLEDs have much larger numbers of LED backlights and it is possible to fade down those in areas of the screen that should be darker, thus improving contrast, achieving better black levels, and reducing 'dirty screen effect' (DSE). My old Samsung LED TV has always had DSE because it only has a small number of backlights, producing lighter and darker areas on the screen. Depending on what was being displayed, sometimes it looks like the screen needed cleaning! I used to notice it a lot on '_Homes under the hammer_' when the camera panned round a room to show what freshly redecorated rooms looked like - the walls often looked like they hadn't been painted properly because there appeared to be lighter and darker patches. Black areas look more like dark grey.

OLEDs don't have backlights - the OLEDs generate their own light so that means no DSE. If a pixel needs to be bright green, it is bright green. If it needs to be mid-red, it is mid-red. If it needs to be black then that spot on the screen can be completely turned off to get a deep black. Generally speaking though, the OLEDs don't generate as much light as powerful backlights can so OLED screens can't compete with LED/QLED/Neo QLED for brightness. If you watch in a dark room, that probably isn't much of an issue. If you watch in a room with sunlight streaming in, then it well could be.

OLED burn-in was potentially a big problem with early sets. If you spent too long on one channel with static screen elements such as channel logos, they could be permanently burned into the screen. The sets are a lot better now so it is less likely to be a problem. I would always be worrying about it though, especially if I used the TV as a computer monitor because certain areas of the screen show the same things for hours at a time (scroll bars, window frames, etc.).

Neo QLED seems like a good compromise between the 2 technologies - most of the advantages of both without the worst disadvantages of either?

This is an interesting (very geeky!) comparison of OLED and Neo QLED...


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2022)

That's all Chinese to me, the last time I bought a telly you just went by the size and colour or black and white


----------



## gavroche (23 Jun 2022)

I took a chance and went for a quick 14 kms ride and got back 10 minutes before it started to rain. Pleased with that.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> That's all Chinese to me, the last time I bought a telly you just went by the size and colour or black and white



Some people are fussy, some aren't. My family don't even notice that they are not watching in HD, and when I point it out, they shrug their shoulders and do nothing about it. It drives me _MAD_! 

I am bothered by low resolution, poor viewing angles, motion judder, soap opera effect, colour banding, dirty screen effect, inadequate brightness, grey 'blacks', flickering, smearing, reflections in screens... I'm sure that I could think of many other things that bother me about modern TVs!

Old-style TVs had even worse issues though... originally black and white, eventually poor colour, not _quite _such poor resolution... poor focus, lack of contrast, analogue interference and ghosting, curved screens, geometric distortion... On top of which the sets were unreliable and very expensive!

As for TV sound quality...


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2022)

I turn my telly on.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, they _ARE _different.
> 
> QLED is a more advanced LED, and Neo QLED is a more advanced QLED. All 3 have backlights which shine through an LCD coloured filter layer.
> 
> ...


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Some people are fussy, some aren't. My family don't even notice that they are not watching in HD, and when I point it out, they shrug their shoulders and do nothing about it. It drives me _MAD_!
> 
> I am bothered by low resolution, poor viewing angles, motion judder, soap opera effect, colour banding, dirty screen effect, inadequate brightness, grey 'blacks', flickering, smearing, reflections in screens... I'm sure that I could think of many other things that bother me about modern TVs!
> 
> ...



I can't usually tell the difference between HD and non HD, but there again I don't watch much TV.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

Still no water. My daughter who lives quarter of a mile away phoned them and they said they would send someone out by 8 pm tomorrow. Lots of complaints and they are sending someone out now. Tomorrow night is no good. What about toilets. Grrrrr


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2022)

I've never seen a HD telly I don't know if that make me  or


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Still no water. My daughter who lives quarter of a mile away phoned them and they said they would send someone out by 8 pm tomorrow. Lots of complaints and they are sending someone out now. Tomorrow night is no good. What about toilets. Grrrrr



That's not on....bucket and chuck it


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2022)

Watching Sleepless in Seattle. Easy watching.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching Sleepless in Seattle. Easy watching.




I like that film. As you say easy to watch


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching Sleepless in Seattle. Easy watching.



That’s because you’ve got a QLED TV, 😉📺


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching Sleepless in Seattle. Easy watching.



I get that except it's sleepless in North Baddesley


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I can't usually tell the difference between HD and non HD, but there again I don't watch much TV.



I can occasionally but usually I haven't a clue, sometimes I think oh the picture is good tonight. Most of the time it makes little difference.


numbnuts said:


> I've never seen a HD telly I don't know if that make me  or


Pop into Curry's it's about the only place you'll ever see any of this techy stuff working and that's fixed by some special setting or other. Now we've all got decent TVs it's mainly a marketing gimmick.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> That's not on....bucket and chuck it



Shovel, bog roll and a near by field.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, they _ARE _different.
> 
> QLED is a more advanced LED, and Neo QLED is a more advanced QLED. All 3 have backlights which shine through an LCD coloured filter layer.
> 
> ...



You've nicked the training tablet for staff at Currys. Hand it back, or at least return it with no postage paid on it.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I like that film. As you say easy to watch


Plonk yerssen down in the chair, everything that may be needed within reach. Turn the telly on and watch it.

Not that hard!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Shovel, bog roll and a near by field.


There's a field just outside her garden. Handy or what?


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've nicked the training tablet for staff at Currys. Hand it back, or at least return it with no postage paid on it.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2022)

Good result for a little local cheese maker at the Highland Show today.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2022)

Some people sit watching awful TV pictures for hours every day and don't even notice the defects, but put a scratch on their bike/car/whatever and they get extremely upset about it. 

I couldn't care less about clothes, home decor, gardens and so on but those things are crucially important to many folk.

A significant resonance on loudspeakers or headphones can drive me to distraction, as can a lack of bass. It doesn't stop many people sitting around listening to music via the dodgy speakers on their phones though. (That winds me up even more because I feel they have no right to inflict their noise on me.)

I bought a nice steel bike frame and fork, plus new wheels, groupset etc. and got my mechanic pal to build the bike for me. When he delivered the bike he looked a bit sheepish. I immediately spotted why - the top tube had a small patch a different shade of blue on it. He saw that I had had seen it and muttered that he had slipped with a spanner and scratched it. He had put a blob of nail varnish on to try to cover it! I felt irritated for a couple of minutes, but then forgot about it and enjoyed riding the bike for over 10 years.

It isn't that some people are fussy, and some aren't - it is more that we differ in what we choose to be fussy about!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Some people sit watching awful TV pictures for hours every day and don't even notice the defects, but put a scratch on their bike/car/whatever and they get extremely upset about it.
> 
> I couldn't care less about clothes, home decor, gardens and so on but those things are crucially important to many folk.
> 
> ...



Thought you could hardly hear! 

Have to admit I do like my gadgets and have spent a lot on my computer, tablet, phone, tvs, headphones, etc.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Thought you could hardly hear!



I can't hear high frequencies very well and there are certain highish frequencies that I am completely deaf at. I mean _COMPLETELY _deaf at...



ColinJ said:


> I first became aware of it when I nearly deafened colleagues by accidentally blasting them with a high-pitched tone through a 100 Watt amp/speaker. (I was working with some digital sound gear which had 'crashed' and was sending out a continuous full power signal.) I couldn't hear it despite being a metre from the speaker. People were running over from 20 metres away because they couldn't stand it!




Obviously there are subtle audio defects that I just can't hear now which would have bugged me when I was young. The thing is if I _CAN _hear something and it sounds bad, then it irritates me.

Fussiness is actually quite an interesting topic. I used to really enjoy playing Lemmings on my PC. (For those of you who never played it***... where were you in the early 1990s! ) The little cartoon-like Lemming characters appealed to me. They were simple and not intended to be realistic so it didn't bother me that they didn't behave realistically. Games that _ARE _supposed to be realistic like PlayStation/XBox games leave me cold because I don't care how good they look, I just notice the defects. 




*** _*YOU CAN HERE*_!


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2022)

Morning all, a beautiful day has dawned.
Q......herbal tea, any good ??
I have moaned about my bad stomach and after brief research am trying peppermint tea. 
On day 3 now** and waiting for the miracle to happen.
**I am drinking 2 cups per morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
Reading the part of @ColinJ message about listening to music, we were on the bus back from collecting our granddaughter. It was a lovely sunny day, the bus windows were open and we were in traffic waiting for the lights to change. 
A car drew alongside the bus, it had a very loud sound system which was playing “ No Woman, No Cry “. I resisted for several seconds before joining in, this earned me a jab in the ribs from Mrs Tenkaykev and much hilarity from our fellow passengers. So what if people think you an old fool, enjoy the little moments and love your life.


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks, cooler and cloudy, we've had no rain yet, shopping this morning and chores this afternoon


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2022)

Good day. It looks like being another good one. We have a walking day today, it should have been a cycling day but that started to unravel so when I got asked to head out with the walking group it seemed like a good plan. I have earned household bonus points. We're going to continue our exploration of the Lancashire Witches Trail.

Not much else really. I need to phone British Gas, again, and try to understand what is going on with my account, again!. Every month I get a bill, then a bit later I get notification the bill has been cancelled and replaced. 

Take care and enjoy


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. It looks like being another good one. We have a walking day today, it should have been a cycling day but that started to unravel so when I got asked to head out with the walking group it seemed like a good plan. I have earned household bonus points. We're going to continue our exploration of the Lancashire Witches Trail.
> 
> Not much else really. I need to phone British Gas, again, and try to understand what is going on with my account, again!. Every month I get a bill, then a bit later I get notification the bill has been cancelled and replaced.
> 
> Take care and enjoy



Be careful you don't bump into Welshie. She sometimes rents herself out to other covens.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2022)

Cooooeeee. Well the water came on sometime last night/ morning and now it's off again.

Rather damp here at the moment.

Stays safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Be careful you don't bump into Welshie. She sometimes rents herself out to other covens.





I'm not cheap you know


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Reading the part of @ColinJ message about listening to music, we were on the bus back from collecting our granddaughter. It was a lovely sunny day, the bus windows were open and we were in traffic waiting for the lights to change.
> A car drew alongside the bus, it had a very loud sound system which was playing “ No Woman, No Cry “. I resisted for several seconds before joining in, this earned me a jab in the ribs from Mrs Tenkaykev and much hilarity from our fellow passengers. So what if people think you an old fool, enjoy the little moments and love your life.



If I did that I would empty the bus


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Yay! You know what day it is. 
Off to Lynmouth at lunchtime to meet up with our best mates and have Fish & Chips on the harbour.
MrsD's got a hair dressing appointment at 9.30 am - I cut my own yesterday.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2022)

Morning. 5 mile wander and got milk, cereal and cat food on the way home and some oven chips that were in the reduced section. Haven't had chips for ages and fancied some for a change.

Bit overcast here but humid. Sweating just walking.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2022)

I have water again. And the brown sludgy stuff looks better than it did.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have water again. And the brown sludgy stuff looks better than it did.


A couple of tall jugs.
Let it settle in the first before pouring into the second, allowing it to settle there before using.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have water again. And the brown sludgy stuff looks better than it did.



Always pays to look before you flush


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Haven't had chips for ages and fancied some for a change.


I was thinking that I hadn't noticed any queues at Tod Chippy recently. I had a look at its window the other day and saw a notice saying that it has shut down due to 'unforeseen circumstances'. That's a pity - it used to do very good fish and chips at a very good price. 

My pal just rang to postpone our weekly tea & tv night so I will be all on my loathsome again. 

I should nip out and do my usual tour de Tod. There is a risk of thunderstorms later but it is nice at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2022)

Snake and pygmy pie with chips for us today. 

And it's


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2022)

I've trimmed my bush again  Garden recycling bin full for uplift on Tuesday.

It's still very humid here so just a sandwich and cold drink soon for lunch. Not sure I want to go another walk or not. I'll see how I feel later.


----------



## pawl (24 Jun 2022)

Staffordshire Oat Cake for lunch Bacon egg topped with Tomato sauce followed by by a Muller Light yougurt and a dark chocolate mint flavoured Kit Kat Washed down with a double Espresso


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Jun 2022)

Afternoon all . Safely home after a lovely holiday in deepest darkest north Devon . It was great to revisit places we hadn’t been to in 20 years . 
My daughter and I managed to get though the week only having to bite our tongues a couple of times with my in laws/ her grandparents so all is good . 
Of fact the only one of us to go off on one was mrs exlaser 😂😀 Which to be honest is power for the course so her parents are used to it . 😂😀😃


----------



## gavroche (24 Jun 2022)

I went to South Stak near Holyhead today, in the hope of taking pictures of puffins but I only saw one and from the back, so I could only see his orange feet. Also , he was too far away for my 300 mm lens. it wasn't a wasted journey though as my daughter works in the Visitors Centre as a manageress so I spent a bit of time with her as well. 
The puffins will migrating mid July apparently so no more chance for me. My daughter told me there are only a dozen of them at most.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jun 2022)

A trip to meet Mrs Tenkaykev from the physio followed by a detour to Eight Arch Brewery. Quite a pleasant evening watching the rain on the Stour.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A trip to meet Mrs Tenkaykev from the physio followed by a detour to Eight Arch Brewery. *Quite a pleasant evening watching the rain on the Stour*.


Watch it here instead!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2022)

I Watched a good film on Netflix today. 2 guns with Denzil Washington and Mark walhberg. It was really good. Well worth watching


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2022)

I've been duvet wrestling again tonight, with the good weather we've had I've had all the duvet covers off the beds washed dried ironed and back on the beds.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking that I hadn't noticed any queues at Tod Chippy recently. I had a look at its window the other day and saw a notice saying that it has shut down due to 'unforeseen circumstances'. That's a pity - it used to do very good fish and chips at a very good price.
> 
> My pal just rang to postpone our weekly tea & tv night so I will be all on my *loathsome *again.
> 
> I should nip out and do my usual tour de Tod. There is a risk of thunderstorms later but it is nice at the moment.



Typo alert....................


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I Watched a good film on Netflix today. 2 guns with Denzil Washington and Mark walhberg. It was really good. Well worth watching



Thanks, I've added that to my watch list on Netflix.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jun 2022)

A good walk today as we followed part #2 of the Lancashire Witches Trail, 6.3 miles in total leaving +/- 38 to go. Interesting event today. My wife usually has OS maps running on her phone but for some reason this isn't currently working and our unofficial leader forgot his map but had some skimpy written directions. By chance and for no particular reason a few weeks ago I found a GPX of the entire walk and saved it on RWGPS. Opened the app and started to navigate and boy oh boy was it accurate. Amazing. Every time someone suggested we head in a particular direction within about 20 metres the app warned me we had headed off course and by how many feet and in which compass direction! Even my buddy who is the unofficial leader and very sceptical over technology was impressed!

It did hammer my phone battery. I usually get 30+ hours, using it today I was down to 16% after five hours just goes to prove how careful one has to be. I'm going to try my Wahoo next time and see what happens.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Typo alert....................


For once, that was actually deliberate! 



ColinJ said:


> My pal is an electronics engineer specialising in audio. I asked if he had a spare stereo amp, on the off chance, and he DID. He sold me a recently serviced vintage amp for £30.
> 
> My plan is to use the amp with one of my several pairs of old hifi speakers to replace my TV soundbar. The £99 soundbar was a big improvement on the TV's own speakers but this new setup should easily surpass it.
> 
> ...


I finished hooking up the floor-standing speakers at about 21:30. I gave them a quick blast to check that everything works. It DOES... very well indeed. This system is as much an improvement over the cheapo soundbar, as the cheapo soundbar was over the TV's internal speakers. It's a pity that I waited 7 years to do this! The big speakers have stood unused in the attic all that time...

It is too late to do any more testing now, but I will give them a good go during the day tomorrow.

I'll have to tidy up the wiring. The other thing I will have to do is to deal with the tilt of the speaker on the left of the TV. I have mentioned before how this old house is tilted over and the tall speaker makes it very obvious. This is another area where my fussiness kicks in - lines that should be vertical and/or parallel but _aren't_ annoy me! 

The Leaning Tower of Speaker!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> For once, that was actually deliberate!
> 
> 
> I finished hooking up the floor-standing speakers at about 21:30. I gave them a quick blast to check that everything works. It DOES... very well indeed. This system is as much an improvement over the cheapo soundbar, as the cheapo soundbar was over the TV's internal speakers. It's a pity that I waited 7 years to do this! The big speakers have stood unused in the attic all that time...
> ...


That wiring is a mess. 3 amp fuses in each plug?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> That wiring is a mess. 3 amp fuses in each plug?



I have tidied it up a lot now. There is a big shortage of power sockets in most rooms in this house so power blocks are used in several places. All for low power devices though (with suitable fuses).

The convector heater in this room only gets used on its 3/4 kW setting. A fan heater in the attic has its own 13 A socket and only gets used on 1 kW anyway.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2022)

Morning I'm up, but going back to bed


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning I'm up, but going back to bed



I would too if I could sleep.

Another muggy night of tossing and turning so no enthusiasm for doing much. I have come to the conclusion that I don’t actually enjoy summer.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2022)

Another lovely start to the day. 
Sat with a cup of peppermint tea while listening to Tony B with SoTS.
I have a list of jobs to do but not sure I have the energy.....we shall see.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2022)

Coooooeeee everyone. Another bleh day for us. Dull overcast and rainy. It's like an autumn day here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A good walk today as we followed part #2 of the Lancashire Witches Trail, 6.3 miles in total leaving +/- 38 to go. Interesting event today. My wife usually has OS maps running on her phone but for some reason this isn't currently working and our unofficial leader forgot his map but had some skimpy written directions. By chance and for no particular reason a few weeks ago I found a GPX of the entire walk and saved it on RWGPS. Opened the app and started to navigate and boy oh boy was it accurate. Amazing. Every time someone suggested we head in a particular direction within about 20 metres the app warned me we had headed off course and by how many feet and in which compass direction! Even my buddy who is the unofficial leader and very sceptical over technology was impressed!
> 
> It did hammer my phone battery. I usually get 30+ hours, using it today I was down to 16% after five hours just goes to prove how careful one has to be. I'm going to try my Wahoo next time and see what happens.



Mrs Tenkaykev and I both have Garmin watches. She did a new 5k route a while ago and on return was describing where she’d been. She saved the route as a gpx file, I downloaded it and sent it to my watch. When I started my run I selected “ follow route “ and started running. There were no maps, but a breadcrumb trail on the screen, with an arrow showing me which direction to go and when the route changed my watch would vibrate and I’d get an on screen alert such as “ turn right into Meadowsweet drive in 20 metres “ 
If you have earphones it speaks the instructions as you get close to a change of route. Very impressive for a watch.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2022)

Good morning from a bright but cool Coventry, I was thinking about a bimble but can't be a*** so I'll save it for another day, I'll go looking for the bottom of the ironing baskets instead. I need to nip out at some point and pick up my tablets.


----------



## pawl (25 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a bright but cool Coventry, I was thinking about a bimble but can't be a*** so I'll save it for another day, I'll go looking for the bottom of the ironing baskets instead. I need to nip out at some point and pick up my tablets.



I was going for a bimble bit to windy for me.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> I was going for a bimble bit to windy for me.



I was a bit busy last week and I'm a bit knackard with low motivation at the moment so I'm taking it easy and looking at slipping one in during next week.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooooeeee everyone. Another bleh day for us. Dull overcast and rainy. It's like an autumn day here.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



Ahhh the Snowdonia I remember well.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> If you have earphones it speaks the instructions as you get close to a change of route. Very impressive for a watch.



I didn't know about that.

Just over 5 miles walk done. Last night's rain has helped it feel slightly fresher along with a breeze today so should be more bearable.

Time for breakfast. Granola this morning for a change.


Just had a look but I think it means you need to take your phone with you. Sod that. I can't be bothered carrying it on a run.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I was a bit busy last week and I'm a bit knackard with low motivation at the moment so I'm taking it easy and looking at slipping one in during next week.



Ooh ahh missus


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2022)

Think I may go back to bed along with NumbNuts

Figuratively speaking of course


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Think I may go back to bed along with NumbNuts
> 
> Figuratively speaking of course



It's ok, we won't judge you!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh the Snowdonia I remember well.





I live about 10 miles from the start of Snowdonia national park. My son lives just inside its boundaries


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It's ok, we won't judge you!





Oh yes we will and we will talk about him


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2022)

I'm up again  .......@Dave7 must have fallen out of bed as I could not find him, good job too as I only have a single bed


----------



## pawl (25 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I was a bit busy last week and I'm a bit knackard with low motivation at the moment so I'm taking it easy and looking at slipping one in during next week.



Good thinking


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2022)

Good morning all. It's nice and sunny out with a few floaty clouds about.
I've been awake since 0630, but after listening to Tony Blackbum on the radio, two mugs of tea and a couple of chapters of the book I am currently reading, Peter Robinson, DCI Banks Abattoir Blues, I have had breakfast of a fresh fruit salad, plums, nectarines, clementine, blueberries and dried cranberries with a dollop of Greek yogurt on the top.
Yesterday, I spent all day at the Goodwood festival of speed with my son. My diet was very good, eeg and bacon and sausage roll for breakfast. Cheeseburger for lunch, and a cheese and onion pasty mid afternoon. 
I am now waiting for the Sainsbury's fortnightly delivery of groceries. Should be here by 1000.
Then it will be dog walking, followed by some more tinkering with the bike I am restoring to health.
I will be having a ruby murray for tea tonight. I have got curry withdrawal symptoms, it must be about six weeks since the last takeaway. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dirk (25 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Just a few jobs to do around Dirk towers this morning.
Had a good time meeting up with mates for fish & Chips in Lynmouth yesterday and the weather wasn't too bad. 
Lynmouth was quite busy with holiday makers.
Arranged to meet up again on Sunday for lunch at the Blue Ball Inn on Countisbury Hill.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jun 2022)

Good morning. A beautiful day here and I have slept better.  We're heading to Manchester for a belated Father's Day lunch with #1 son. He'll take us somewhere good and treat us. Now he has money, good money, he's very generous towards his family. Originally we were going in by train............

Meanwhile I have to dash up to the allotment. Last night I disturbed 3-4 blackbirds in my gooseberry bushes. The bastards have started robbing me early this year. Netting time.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I would too if I could sleep.
> 
> Another muggy night of tossing and turning so no enthusiasm for doing much. I have come to the conclusion that I don’t actually enjoy summer.


You don't like winter, too cold. Summer is too hot, windy and wet. And you're not certain about autumn or spring as the weather is too changeable.

You're up that creek, unless they come up with a fifth season.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You don't like winter, too cold. Summer is too hot, windy and wet. And you're not certain about autumn or spring as the weather is too changeable.
> 
> You're up that creek, unless they come up with a fifth season.



I like spring and autumn and crisp winter days.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I like spring and autumn and crisp winter days.


Crisp winter days tend to be cold, often with snow and ice.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn't know about that.
> 
> Just over 5 miles walk done. Last night's rain has helped it feel slightly fresher along with a breeze today so should be more bearable.
> 
> ...



No Mo, the watch routing and announcements works without a phone, I never run with a phone. I use Garmin connect on my MacBook to send routes to my watch, I’ve been on the Purbecks without a phone signal and it works flawlessly.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> No Mo, the watch routing and announcements works without a phone, I never run with a phone. I use Garmin connect on my MacBook to send routes to my watch, I’ve been on the Purbecks without a phone signal and it works flawlessly.



Great. Might give it a try sometime then, thanks.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2022)

I have almost finished the 100 puzzles in my second Times Quick Cryptic Crosswords book. They are about the right difficulty for my current level of ability. Some clues are easy, most are middling, a few are challenging. Book #3 is ready and waiting. Maybe one day I will make more effort to get to grips with the standard cryptics, but definitely not unless I am sleeping better. I have not got enough concentration for difficult puzzles at the moment. 

I will soon go for a short* bike ride. I might do a longer ride this evening if the weather turns out better than forecast.

I will be giving my new sound system a good test with YouTube music videos this afternoon. I also want to see what men with deep voices sound like on the TV. The small subwoofer with my old soundbar had a resonant peak which made such voices sound boomy. The new system has getting on for 2 octaves more low bass than that cheapo subwoofer, but I want to check how well-controlled it is. 


(*So I can get away without bothering with sunblock)


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I have almost finished the 100 puzzles in my second Times Quick Cryptic Crosswords book. They are about the right difficulty for my current level of ability. Some clues are easy, most are middling, a few are challenging. Book #3 is ready and waiting. Maybe one day I will make more effort to get to grips with the standard cryptics, but definitely not unless I am sleeping better. I have not got enough concentration for difficult puzzles at the moment.
> 
> I will soon go for a short* bike ride. I might do a longer ride this evening if the weather turns out better than forecast.
> 
> ...


Wetsuit might be a better choice.


----------



## 12boy (25 Jun 2022)

Havent posted for a while...been involved with cleaning out the mountains of crap my wife, who was a hoarder, left behind. Youngest son and his wife stayed for a while after Sheri died and we made some real progress but there is lots more to be done. I think I have a vision now of how to do this and it won't be as difficult as I had thought.
Between my fence and the alley I have a couple of wire mesh corrals into which I and the neighbors put all manner of garden type bumph such as leaves, pulled plants, little branches etc. It is far too dry here for this to self compost and I decided this spring to shine on the garden this yeardue to Sheri's health. However, this same son wants to compost the 6x4x3 piles of bumph and has decided it needs "green" compost as well as the dried stuff. At the same time he notIced a bunch of chard had self seeded and we moved the chard to one corner of the garden and planted cowpeas in the rest. The idea is to cut them down and layer them into compost piles which will be watered and covered with black plastic until they decompose into mulch. After throwing the cowpeas on freshly tilled soil, we covered them with burlap as our robins love to dig up and eat them. Here are a couple of pics showing the chard and cowpea sprouts. I really don't much care, as the balefill accepts truckloads of branches etc and composts some and chips the rest, with the provision that you can trade your stuff for a hefty dicount on soil or woodchips as I have done for years. Still, he has worked hard on the house and really wanted to do this, so we will see if it works. Lettuce and spinach don't do well here as the summer heat makes them bolt and go bitter so the chard will be welcome.
Be well and safe....


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I will be giving my new sound system a good test with YouTube music videos this afternoon. I also want to see what men with deep voices sound like on the TV. The small subwoofer with my old soundbar had a resonant peak which made such voices sound boomy. The new system has getting on for 2 octaves more low bass than that cheapo subwoofer, but I want to check how well-controlled it is.


My first test was to watch some TV reviews with deep-voiced men talking. I was bitterly disappointed! The bass was fine but the system sounded slightly distorted. (I was fairly sure that it wasn't my ears this time!) Further investigation cheered me up a lot though. It turns out that the sound quality is so much better than it was before that I am now noticing poor mic technique by some YouTubers - that distortion was actually due to how they recorded themselves! Professionally recorded speech and music sounds _REALLY _good!

I have been listening to some of my favourite old _*EDM*_ tracks and the clean extended bass makes them sound great. I'm going to try other types of music next and see how the system copes with them.


----------



## gavroche (25 Jun 2022)

It didn't work this time as I got caught in the rain but still managed to do 20 kms and give my legs a good work out by doing a bit good climbs.
Hopefully, the weather will be drier next week so I can do longer rides. 
Going out with my BiL and SiL and a couple of friends who have just come down from York, for a meal tonight.


----------



## Roadrat77 (25 Jun 2022)

I'm tempted but can't claim my state for another two years but I've got several private pensions as well. Trouble is the state of things in the world is affecting your pensions by the minute - I'm actually frightened to check mine at the moment. I've cut my hours at work to four days a week which is the next best thing. If my numbers come up tonight my next post will be from Barbados!.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2022)

Done walking, I've been relegated to 7th place on the leader board me with 34,859 steps and in first place 109,243 steps, he is either a postman or he straps his Garmin to the cat at night and kicks it out.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Done walking, I've been relegated to 7th place on the leader board me with 34,859 steps and in first place 109,243 steps, he is either a postman or he straps his Garmin to the cat at night and kicks it out.



I’m at 125,000. Just back another one so around 12 miles for the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m at 125,000. Just back another one so around 12 miles for the day.





Smart arse


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m at 125,000. Just back another one so around 12 miles for the day.



94,000 for me so far this week. Of course the number of steps need to be adjusted for height to give a true comparison. Mrs Tenkaykev is 5'2" and I'm 5'10' so the number of steps taken per mile / kilometre is always greater for her. I reckon my 94,000, is probably the equivalent of 125,001


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m at 125,000. Just back another one so around 12 miles for the day.




So it's you in disguise, I thought so


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Done walking, I've been relegated to 7th place on the leader board me with 34,859 steps and in first place 109,243 steps, he is either a postman or he straps his Garmin to the cat at night and kicks it out.



A wall clock with a short pendulum arm would do the trick...


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My first test was to watch some TV reviews with deep-voiced men talking. I was bitterly disappointed! The bass was fine but the system sounded slightly distorted. (I was fairly sure that it wasn't my ears this time!) Further investigation cheered me up a lot though. It turns out that the sound quality is so much better than it was before that I am now noticing poor mic technique by some YouTubers - that distortion was actually due to how they recorded themselves! Professionally recorded speech and music sounds _REALLY _good!
> 
> I have been listening to some of my favourite old _*EDM*_ tracks and the clean extended bass makes them sound great. I'm going to try other types of music next and see how the system copes with them.


Well as Pvt. Owen answered
_"Well, they've got a very good bass section, mind, but no top tenors that's for sure." _
when asked
_"Do you think the Welsh can't do better than that, Owen?"_


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nQrE8vOM0ss


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Well as Pvt. Owen answered
> _"Well, they've got a very good bass section, mind, but no top tenors that's for sure." _
> when asked
> _"Do you think the Welsh can't do better than that, Owen?"_
> ...




One of my favourite parts of one of my favourite films.
Thanks for that.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2022)

Got my Sweet Peas moved round the front tonight, they're coming into flower now so it was time.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2022)

Our wood man has been on the phone. He has Lots of firewood for us and will deliver some of it tomorrow afternoon. He is early this year but we'd rather get it in now than worry about getting any. I have no idea what he will charge us this year.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Our wood man has been on the phone. He has Lots of firewood for us and will deliver some of it tomorrow afternoon. He is early this year but we'd rather get it in now than worry about getting any. I have no idea what he will charge us this year.



Deforestation in Wales?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Deforestation in Wales?





Not quite


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jun 2022)

I've bought another bike. Mint condition, 16" wheels the same as our Brommies. One owner from new and all the paperwork from the original purchase. That's what browsing the local Gumtree can lead to...


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks ,
Awoke early and couldn’t get back to sleep. Today I was planning to have been arriving in Crammond following the “ Ride to the Sun “ from Carlisle. Hopefully next year. The bike that I mentioned purchasing was a Frog 48 for our granddaughter’s upcoming birthday. 😎 gotta start em young.
Planning to pop down to “ Folk on the Quay “ this afternoon, have some beer and listen to some music.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️🎶🍺


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks ,
> Awoke early and couldn’t get back to sleep. Today I was planning to have been arriving in Crammond following the “ Ride to the Sun “ from Carlisle. Hopefully next year. The bike that I mentioned purchasing was a Frog 48 for our granddaughter’s upcoming birthday. 😎 gotta start em young.
> Planning to pop down to “ Folk on the Quay “ this afternoon, have some beer and listen to some music.
> Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️🎶🍺



Sounds good.....enjoy.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2022)

Morning. I was in earlier but only posted on the Wordle section.

Finally got myself out for a bimble. 27 miles on the hybrid as the roads were damp and I wanted mudguards. I had intended going slightly further but the wind was picking up so chickened out.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I was in earlier but only posted on the Wordle section.
> 
> Finally got myself out for a bimble. 27 miles on the hybrid as the roads were damp and I wanted mudguards. I had intended going slightly further but the wind was picking up so chickened out.



Bloody 27 miles all ready I take my


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2022)

I hated that dam film. Mr WD loves it. I've seen it god knows how many times.. Not by my choice either.

Cooooeee. Cool and breezy here. Pottering will be done.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2022)

Been up since 0530. Won't say why but it involved the bog and uochucking.....feeling better now.
Not sure what the day will bring.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2022)

@Mo1959 i used to love early morning rides in warm weather. I miss that.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2022)

Good day. @12boy Great to hear from you again.

"What news on the Rialto?" I hear you ask. Well I'm not sure but here in Lancashire it's bright 'n' breezy and we look set for a good day full of excitements.

Finish netting gooseberries
Weeding 
Ironing 
Clean filthy gravel bike
Tidy up
Bits and bobs of web browsing 
Living the dream........


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I hated that dam film. Mr WD loves it. I've seen it god knows how many times.. Not by my choice either.
> 
> Cooooeee. Cool and breezy here. Pottering will be done.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



Do you mean Zulu ??
Check he is not drooling while watching those young semi naked girls dancing


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2022)

Roadrat77 said:


> I'm tempted but can't claim my state for another two years but I've got several private pensions as well. Trouble is the state of things in the world is affecting your pensions by the minute - I'm actually frightened to check mine at the moment. I've cut my hours at work to four days a week which is the next best thing. If my numbers come up tonight my next post will be from Barbados!.



By this you mean private pension pots or employment schemes? If it's private pots yes, like everyone, you've probably taken a hammering. Myself I haven't looked at my pension pot value since February. I'm fortunate in that we don't need to use it. There's nothing to be done so why worry. If you have employment schemes they may not be affected and it could be worth asking the question.

Two years can make a big difference.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do you mean Zulu ??
> Check he is not drooling while watching those young semi naked girls dancing


----------



## Paulus (26 Jun 2022)

Morning all. 
It's a bit breezy outside, but quite bright. 
All the usual things to do, dog walking, pottering around the garden, a bit more restoration work on the bike, and the quite possibly a bimble to the pub for a pint or two


----------



## pawl (26 Jun 2022)

.

Morning all. Was intending a bimble this morning Wind speed indicators plastic watering cans suggest other wise ,Found it from its normal position twenty feet down the garden 
Don’t think I will bother.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

No rain here at the moment.
We're off to Countisbury Hill later to meet up with our best mates for lunch at the Blue Ball Inn.
https://visitlyntonandlynmouth.com/visit/the-blue-ball-inn/


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2022)

I need to drag myself out of bed to fill a large bottle with water... FROM A TAP!!!  Yorkshire Water just texted to say that they will be cutting off the water supply for pipe cleaning today.

My hands are shaking. It got me worried because my mum had Parkinson's Disease. I just looked it up though and apparently it is a common response to lack of sleep. Ah, they have settled down now. Still, it is a good hint that my body doesn't like my stupid sleep pattern. If it were not for blackout blinds I would not be sleeping at all... 30 minutes after sunrise this morning!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> No rain here at the moment.
> We're off to Countisbury Hill later to meet up with our best mates for lunch at the Blue Ball Inn.
> https://visitlyntonandlynmouth.com/visit/the-blue-ball-inn/



I can't find the menu. Googled it......still no menu.
Enjoy.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Bloody 27 miles all ready I take my
> 
> View attachment 650541


Leave something on!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I need to drag myself out of bed to fill a large bottle with water... FROM A TAP!!!  Yorkshire Water just texted to say that they will be cutting off the water supply for pipe cleaning today.
> 
> My hands are shaking. It got me worried because my mum had Parkinson's Disease. I just looked it up though and apparently it is a common response to lack of sleep. Ah, they have settled down now. Still, it is a good hint that my body doesn't like my stupid sleep pattern. If it were not for blackout blinds I would not be sleeping at all... 30 minutes after sunrise this morning!


They probably thought no-one would need water that early on a Sunday. Two hours or so, and it should be back on.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> They probably thought no-one would need water that early on a Sunday. Two hours or so, and it should be back on.



That's what the text said. Unfortunately, whoever sent it forgot to update the placeholder for the time so the message said "... water off at hh:mm..."!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That's what the text said. Unfortunately, whoever sent it forgot to update the placeholder for the time so the message said "... water off at hh:mm..."!


Was the message about an hour ago?
There's a major water burst, and the engineer is on his way.
_"Updates to follow-Ismail." _

Might have needed a bigger bottle.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2022)

Thought I would get a walk in before the rain arrived, but it came on half way round. That's my exercise done for the day.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Thought I would get a walk in before the rain arrived, but it came on half way round. That's my exercise done for the day.


You'll get another chance later. Before the wind picks up!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2022)

We have . Typical when we are expecting a delivery of firewood.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll get another chance later. Before the wind picks up!



It's been windy since quite early. I'm not going back out. My legs have had enough.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have . Typical when we are expecting a delivery of firewood.


You'll just have to work that bit quicker then.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll just have to work that bit quicker then.



As in Mr WD will have to


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It's been windy since quite early. I'm not going back out. My legs have had enough.


Breezy here since first light.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> As in Mr WD will have to


As in you'll have to roll up your sleeves and get stuck in lugging logs.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2022)

Time for a sandwich and cuppa I think. 

I think this afternoon will either have to be watching the James Bond film on Amazon or a siesta since I didn't sleep well last night.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Time for a sandwich and cuppa I think.
> 
> I think this afternoon will either have to be watching the James Bond film on Amazon or a siesta since I didn't sleep well last night.


Get the sandwich and cuppa, then sit down and watch a bond movie you don't really like. It'll aid your transition to sleep before you know it.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> As in you'll have to roll up your sleeves and get stuck in lugging logs.



Don't be ridiculous....


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Time for a sandwich and cuppa I think.
> 
> I think this afternoon will either have to be watching the James Bond film on Amazon or a siesta since I didn't sleep well last night.





It's really good. I enjoyed it.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jun 2022)

I've had a new router fitted by a very nice chap from Virginmedia
Home made cottage pie for dinner


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2022)

We did get the thunderstorm forecast yesterday evening but I was safe at home by then.

I will nip out on my bike this afternoon. I would quite like to do a decent distance but it is windy again so I might just do my local 24 km (15 mile) loop. It isn't far but it makes up for it in lumpiness - about 480 m (1,575 ft) of ascent.

I could do with buying some shopping but Lidl and Aldi are always busy on Sundays. I can last until tomorrow when they will be quieter.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jun 2022)

Windy and raining here so a lazy day it will be. Apparently it is not to improve until Thursday. 
Saw a chap riding his bike with just a short sleeve jersey on top in the rain. Crazy or what?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2022)

The boys showed up so we had cheeseburger with bacon and fries. They have now buggered off back to Aber


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I can't find the menu. Googled it......still no menu.
> Enjoy.



Sunday lunch £8.50


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2022)

I have been a good girl. I've been helping Mr WD stack the wood. We have done quite a lot. Its time for a break now. And a cup of


----------



## gavroche (26 Jun 2022)

🍾


welsh dragon said:


> I have been a good girl. I've been* helping M*r WD stack the wood. We have done quite a lot. Its time for a break now. And a cup of



You mean directing?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> 🍾
> 
> 
> You mean directing?





Actually I have been doing the stacking. While Mr WD uses the wheelbarrow to wheel it over to me so there.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't be ridiculous....


You'll go cold later in the year then.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> We did get the thunderstorm forecast yesterday evening but I was safe at home by then.
> 
> I will nip out on my bike this afternoon. I would quite like to do a decent distance but it is windy again so I might just do my local 24 km (15 mile) loop. It isn't far but it makes up for it in lumpiness - about 480 m (1,575 ft) of ascent.
> 
> I could do with buying some shopping but Lidl and Aldi are always busy on Sundays. I can last until tomorrow when they will be quieter.


Stayed dry here.


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Jun 2022)

Evening all. Hope everyone has had a good day. No sailing for me today , it was the Leamington half marathon his morning so there was no way to get to the club. 
Mrs exlaser has been working all weekend as the pharmacy she works at is moving location. So as I was at loose end I volunteered to help for the morning. 
Don’t worry I haven’t risked my retired status by being paid for my efforts😂😂
On the other hand mrs exlaser will be paid double time, TWICE, for the hours I worked 😃😃


----------



## rustybolts (26 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Actually I have been doing the stacking. While Mr WD uses the wheelbarrow to wheel it over to me so there.



Thought you might have been well stacked , allright


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jun 2022)

No insects. None. Zilch. Nothing. No swallows. No swifts. Haven't seen a bat in what? Three years.

Just took a walk around the garden and allotment taking a quite careful look at things. None of the plants I grow to attract beneficial insects have anything on them. No bees on my thistles which are usually laden with the little devils.

I'm upset about this. What have we done? And my neighbour wonders why I get upset when he starts chucking weedkiller around.

Not happy. 😠


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I will nip out on my bike this afternoon. I would quite like to do a decent distance but it is windy again so I might just do my local 24 km (15 mile) loop. It isn't far but it makes up for it in lumpiness - about 480 m (1,575 ft) of ascent.


It _WAS _windy but I was enjoying the ride anyway, so I extended that loop with one more climb and 5 km extra in the valley making it 29 km (18miles), with 558 m (1,830 ft) of ascent.



classic33 said:


> Stayed dry here.


There was evidence of some flood water coming down off the hills. A couple of roads had big stretches of mud and gravel washed down onto them.

Speaking of gravel, but in this case man-made and deposited... The Halifax Rd out of Todmorden has been given a nasty dose of 'surface dressing' a.k.a. 'chip & seal'. The underlying road surface is still as rough and bumpy as before but now it has an added layer of little stones to make the road even more uncomfortable and hard work to ride on a bike. They haven't picked up the loose chippings yet either so there is a skid risk and also the risk of being blasted by shrapnel if anybody ignores the temporary 20 mph speed limit.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> No insects. None. Zilch. Nothing. No swallows. No swifts. Haven't seen a bat in what? Three years.
> 
> Just took a walk around the garden and allotment taking a quite careful look at things. None of the plants I grow to attract beneficial insects have anything on them. No bees on my thistles which are usually laden with the little devils.
> 
> ...



I saw my first Butterfly this afternoon, I'm waiting for our Buddleja to grow back, they've been slow growing back from pruning, and start flowering to see how many Butterflies we'll get, I've seen bee's this summer but not in any great number, I normally get swarms round my Lavender, but I have replaced my Lavender hedge and the new Lavender plants are only in their first year, we have Swifts about but not many, the numbers we get varies year to year and some years we don't see any.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> No insects. None. Zilch. Nothing. No swallows. No swifts. Haven't seen a bat in what? Three years.
> 
> Just took a walk around the garden and allotment taking a quite careful look at things. None of the plants I grow to attract beneficial insects have anything on them. No bees on my thistles which are usually laden with the little devils.
> 
> ...


I've at least one wasps nest in the attic to remove. You can come and collect if you want it.

Last one I removed was just double bagged and disposed of.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I need to drag myself out of bed to fill a large bottle with water... FROM A TAP!!!  Yorkshire Water just texted to say that they will be cutting off the water supply for pipe cleaning today.


You got your water back yet?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You got your water back yet?



I didn't notice it go off, so perhaps they did it before I got up. I'm not sure what time the warning text was sent because I have _Do Not Disturb_ set on my phone!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't notice it go off, so perhaps they did it before I got up. I'm not sure what time the warning text was sent because I have _Do Not Disturb_ set on my phone!


Yorkshire Water's engineer is still working on the problem. Low pressure and/or no water expected for a while.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Yorkshire Water's engineer is still working on the problem. Low pressure and/or no water expected for a while.



In that case I will refill my 2.2 litre plastic milk bottle while I can!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> In that case I will refill my 2.2 litre plastic milk bottle while I can!


Don't Panic, don't panic!!

You'll have every body doing the same, then there'll be no water.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Don't Panic, don't panic!!
> 
> You'll have every body doing the same, then there'll be no water.



2.2 litres _NOT _220 litres!


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2022)

Hellooo.....ooooo. Anyone in? No? Oh well. Overnight rain and now light drizzle, strong breeze and heavy rain forecast 7.00-11.00..........somehow the planned bike ride looks unlikely. On the positive side I did a lot of seed sowing yesterday afternoon in anticipation of a couple of days rain to keep the soil nice and moist.

Today then? There is ironing to do and I'll probably pull my walking boots on and head out between showers. I've also got admin work to do for the cycle club and the U3A as we've committee meetings on Wednesday evening.

Hope everyone is OK?


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks, the doctor wants to see me this morning, check up or medicine review I think, My Good Lady wants to go shopping when I get back, no bingo tonight, the clubs off to the Isle of Wight for a week today.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning. ALDI, LIDL, Home Bargains and a tank of fuel - don't expect much change out of £250.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2022)

Coooooeeee. It's been raining all night here so everything is rather moist to say the least 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Barnstaple this morning. ALDI, LIDL, Home Bargains and a tank of fuel - don't expect much change out of £250.



So that'll be £10 on food and £240 on fuel.........................


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2022)

G'day cobbers.
Slept in late today....0710 .
I have things to do but don't feel like doing them 
Steady rain here.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jun 2022)

morning we has too


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2022)

Can I change steady to heavy rain


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Can I change steady to heavy rain


No, no change.

Light rain started falling here at 9:17.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2022)

Morning. We had rain overnight but a dry start to the day. I went an extra long walk as there are showers due later.

Not sure what I have drawn today as it was a combination of the riverside trail followed by my hilly, willy walk!


----------



## Paulus (27 Jun 2022)

Good morning all.
The dog has been walked, poached eggs on toast has been consumed for breakfast and now on my third mug of tea. 
The early morning sun is still shining, although there are a few clouds gathering. Some rain is forecast for later on. 
I have some domestics to do today, and then a bit more restoration on the old bike.
The bin men have just come down the road, they have changed the routine as they used to turn up around 0630, now a few hours later. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2022)

It's brightened up here but still really breezy.

Phoned my mummy as the house explosion in Brum was only 1 road over from hers. The house shook and the utilities went off until 6 am this morning but all is well


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's brightened up here but still really breezy.
> 
> Phoned my mummy as the house explosion in Brum was only 1 road over from hers. The house shook and the utilities went off until 6 am this morning but all is well



Wow. Just had a look on the BBC news site. That is bad!


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's brightened up here but still really breezy.
> 
> Phoned my mummy as the house explosion in Brum was only 1 road over from hers. The house shook and the utilities went off until 6 am this morning but all is well


Hope she's okay.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. Just had a look on the BBC news site. That is bad!



Its been coming up on my Facebook Feed, one dead and one seriously injured, it looks like a major gas explosion.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hope she's okay.





She's fine thanks. She thought they were having a problem with the roof.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. Just had a look on the BBC news site. That is bad!





Yes. Apparently there is nothing left of the house at all.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. Apparently there is nothing left of the house at all.



The house was one of a block of four, nothing left of the house and the houses either side are badly damaged.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2022)

Apparently 1 died .


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2022)

We has sunshine 
Back from Barnstaple £272 lighter.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> We has sunshine
> Back from Barnstaple £272 lighter.



Did you fill some jerry cans as well?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jun 2022)

We have just had fish, chips and peas. A childs portion between us as that is all we can eat. Even then we didn't manage to finish it all. TBH the fish was a good size and it was a full portion of peas.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2022)

Our telly is broken, only two channels seem to be working............either that or Wimbledon has started........


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Our telly is broken, only two channels seem to be working............either that or Wimbledon has started........



Andy Murray lost the first set. Wonder how long it will be before he develops an injury  He’s maybe Scottish but for some reason I have never taken to him.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Our telly is broken, only two channels seem to be working............either that or Wimbledon has started........


Wait until this weekend, British Grand Prix weekend.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Andy Murray lost the first set. Wonder how long it will be before he develops an injury  He’s maybe Scottish but for some reason I have never taken to him.



He seems to be a difficult personality to like, I know what you mean but do enjoy watching him play. Going well in the third.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> He seems to be a difficult personality to like, I know what you mean but do enjoy watching him play. Going well in the third.



Didn’t catch what Duckworth was asking. Is he wanting the roof closed? The light is maybe starting to go, or he maybe feels the break would help him.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Didn’t catch what Duckworth was asking. Is he wanting the roof closed? The light is maybe starting to go, or he maybe feels the break would help him.



I think it's both. Probably the light is fading but he definitely needs a rest as Murray is in the groove right now.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I think it's both. Probably the light is fading but he definitely needs a rest as Murray is in the groove right now.



I hope they don’t cancel Sherwood at 9. I’m enjoying it.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I hope they don’t cancel Sherwood at 9. I’m enjoying it.



I've only seen the first one so far. No spoilers please Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've only seen the first one so far. No spoilers please Mo.



I’d better check BBC2 in a couple of minutes in case they swap it over.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've only seen the first one so far. No spoilers please Mo.


Well you see, Robin goes down to the woods, dresses up in Lincoln Green outfits and they all run around the forest together. Then he runs away with a maid.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Andy Murray lost the first set. Wonder how long it will be before he develops an injury  He’s maybe Scottish but for some reason I have never taken to him.



He's only Scottish when he wins.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> He seems to be a difficult personality to like, I know what you mean but do enjoy watching him play. Going well in the third.



He should have quit a long time ago, he's only a shadow of the player he was.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jun 2022)

As you all know, my wife is having her gall blader operation on Thursday so we have postponed the C2C we were going to do 
on July 10th as she will need at least 2 weeks recovery after the op. 
We have rebooked for the last week end in August now which is the bank holiday week end. The week end before that ( 21st) we are also hoping to do the Tour de Mon on Anglesey, weather permitting, so a busy end of August then for me and plenty more time for training. 
The only downside is that the days will be shorter but hopefully still enough daylight to complete each day.


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> He's only Scottish when he wins.



Err no . He is only Scottish when he loses. Unfortunately that’s the uk we live in at the moment. 😫


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> He should have quit a long time ago, he's only a shadow of the player he was.



On the other hand as a sportsperson you are a long time retired. Who are we to tell him when to stop.😀


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2022)

Good morning Mr NumbNuts (and all others).
Dry but cloudy here which suits me.
Daughter and granddaughter are calling later.......I believe they have a belated Fathers day present as we haven't seen them since before then.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2022)

Good Morning! It's Tuesday. Lovely till lunchtime then persisting down for the day.

It's small person day.  It's also IKEA day.  We need a new wash basin and vanity unit, at least this is what I have been told. A selection has been made and now we have to go and view it. I'm pretty sure a decision has been made as apparently the plumber is coming next week! IKEA want £40 to deliver if we order online. This apparently is too expensive. Hmmmm. If we go to IKEA sure as eggs are eggs Mrs P will find other things to buy which will cost more than £40, then there's fuel to get there, meat balls, hot dogs for lunch.............................£40 delivery seems very cheap to me.........but what do I know?

Other than this I have some ironing to do and bins to put out. Grey and blue today, that's garden waste and glass and metal......................I'm so excited.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2022)

Ccooooooooeeeeeee . Another overcast dull and rainy day is forcast. This global warming is a bigger I must say.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> On the other hand as a sportsperson you are a long time retired. Who are we to tell him when to stop.😀



Sports people tend to go on long after they should have walked away, some become embarrassing to watch, some do themselves serious harm, you're right its not up to us to say stop its those close to them.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks, the shopping trip that we didn't do yesterday is on this morning, at least I'll get some exercise pushing the lady around in her wheelchair and hauling her on and off buses, its started off bright and sunny and I've got a line full of washing out.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I hope they don’t cancel Sherwood at 9. I’m enjoying it.



I ended up watching Sherwood on the iplayer. A very good story, if embellished a tad.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2022)

Good morning all. 
Nice and bright out there this morning. 
All the usual things to do today, dog walking, grass cutting, bike fettling, and generally messing about.
I'm not really a tennis fan, but may dip in and out of it on the telly this afternoon and evening.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2022)

Morning. A long lie for me as we have  forecast for most of the day. It doesn’t look too bad so I will no doubt manage a walk after my cuppa.

If it turns wetter this afternoon I can watch some tennis.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2022)

@welsh dragon 2Guns got me through to ironing sessions. Good fun film. Thanks.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2022)

Morning 

This year seems to be going by fast and I don't seem to be doing anything. 
Watched 'Gangster No1' yesterday. Malcom McDowell, David Thewlis, Paul Bettany. I do like a sweary, violent, Cockney gangster film and this was pretty good, my son.


----------



## pawl (28 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I hope they don’t cancel Sherwood at 9. I’m enjoying it.



Missed the beginning of Sherwood .Didn’t realise it had been moved to BBC 2.until a message appeared on the bottom of the screen I had looked at BBC 2 it said today at Wimbledon o
Just seen the above post .It was on i player


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Sports people tend to go on long after they should have walked away, some become embarrassing to watch, some do themselves serious harm, you're right its not up to us to say stop its those close to them.



You’ve seen my mate Pete then, still running 5k three times a week at 84 😎


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2022)

@PaulSB and other gardener type peeps.
Due to health I didn't get the troughs planted out.
So now....a question or 2.
I just went to Aldi and bought their remaining begonias (70 small pots).
It will be 2 weeks before they are planted.
Apart from watering is there anything else I should/could do ?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ccooooooooeeeeeee . Another overcast dull and rainy day is forcast. This global warming is a bigger I must say.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Bigger than what?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2022)

I've always said I am a rain magnet and true to form, it was dry when I left and within 5 minutes the rain came on and remained on until I was nearly home again!  At least it's warm rain.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I've always said I am a rain magnet and true to form, it was dry when I left and within 5 minutes the rain came on and remained on until I was nearly home again!  At least it's warm rain.


Thought the "Rain Magnet" was another person from north of the border?


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bigger than what?





Bigger than anyhthing


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB and other gardener type peeps.
> Due to health I didn't get the troughs planted out.
> So now....a question or 2.
> I just went to Aldi and bought their remaining begonias (70 small pots).
> ...



Nothing really. As it's both windy and sunny try to keep them in a sheltered and shady spot outside. Wind can be very drying and cause plants to lose water rapidly. Water in the evening as plants are better at taking up water when cool and Begonia foliage can scorch if moisture sits on the foliage - it acts as a magnifying glass for the sun's rays.

If you have an old tray or similar sit the pots on the tray and water the bottom of the tray.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2022)

Small person is in full on Duracell bunny mode. She has gone swimming. Big old person is nackered already. Departure to IKEA expected at 12.30.

Does big person do housework or have a lay down in a dark room?


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2022)

MrsD's front and rear bushes trimmed. 

The gardening seems never ending at this time of the year.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD's front and rear bushes trimmed.
> 
> The gardening seems never ending at this time of the year.



Talking of which, our garden refuse lorry is approaching to empty our bins.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2022)

Priceless and so true


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB and other gardener type peeps.
> Due to health I didn't get the troughs planted out.
> So now....a question or 2.
> I just went to Aldi and bought their remaining begonias (70 small pots).
> ...



I'll add to what @PaulSB says with give them some plant feed. Supermarket plants don't get any care once they leave the growers apart from water, if they are lucky.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Small person is in full on Duracell bunny mode. She has gone swimming. Big old person is nackered already. Departure to IKEA expected at 12.30.
> 
> Does big person do housework or have a lay down in a dark room?


Lay down in darkened room, no hesitation.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2022)

Someone just tried to ring me from a withheld number. I didn't answer, on the grounds that nobody I know would withhold their number. Somebody trying to sell me something, or abuse me? 

Then I remembered that someone tried calling me once from a withheld number to tell me that I had won a competition. I ignored that call too, but they emailed me instead. The thing is, in the t&c of some competitions they say that the prize will be given to someone else if the winner can't be contacted... 

Now I can't stop wondering who it was. I suppose if it is important they will try again! If so, I will answer the call.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Someone just tried to ring me from a withheld number. I didn't answer, on the grounds that nobody I know would withhold their number. Somebody trying to sell me something, or abuse me?
> 
> Then I remembered that someone tried calling me once from a withheld number to tell me that I had won a competition. I ignored that call too, but they emailed me instead. The thing is, in the t&c of some competitions they say that the prize will be given to someone else if the winner can't be contacted...
> 
> Now I can't stop wondering who it was. I suppose if it is important they will try again! If so, I will answer the call.



But have you entered any competitions lately though? I have had emails saying I won this and that on competitions I have never heard of or entered. Be wary of scammers, they will try anything.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> But have you entered any competitions lately though? I have had emails saying I won this and that on competitions I have never heard of or entered. Be wary of scammers, they will try anything.



I enter multiple competitions every day! 

I used to do it years ago. I won quite a few small prizes but finally won a biggish one - a music synthesiser workstation worth £1,800.

I carried on but didn't win again in the next couple of years and got bored of it so I gave up comping. 

Years later I was chatting to someone on a forum ride. He told me that he had won several very big prizes (£10,000+) and that encouraged me to start again. I have won £5,000 in cash since then, plus several small prizes, including the helmet I now wear when cycling. 

If the mystery caller rings again, I will see if I have won something. Fingers crossed!


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2022)

Life is my competition.....and I ain't doing well at that 
Been to get some milk and made 36 mince pies


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2022)

Milk.......and the price of it.

We buy pint bottles from Aldi or the Spar (only 2p difference).
At Aldi, not long ago it was 50p. It then went up to 60p. Today it is 69p.
The Spar has shot up to 75p.
That really brings it home!!!


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2022)

I think milk is cheap from the co-op 6 pints £2.30, look how many cups of tea/coffee that can make


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> But have you entered any competitions lately though? I have had emails saying I won this and that on competitions I have never heard of or entered. Be wary of scammers, they will try anything.




I remember winning the Nigerian lottery multiple times many years ago, never entered it but won millions of pounds,  then I started using Linux for my operating system and the E-Mails stopped.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I think milk is cheap from the co-op 6 pints £2.30, look how many cups of tea/coffee that can make



I don't take milk in tea or coffee.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2022)

The mystery caller rang back. I HAVE won something... A free examination at Halifax ENT department! 

I am surprised that it has come through so quickly. I only had the GP appointment last week.

They will confirm my hearing loss, but hopefully they will find something that can be treated to reduce it. My ears still feel stuffed up so maybe I have inner ear problems?

No doubt hearing aids will be on the agenda.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I think milk is cheap from the co-op 6 pints £2.30, look how many cups of tea/coffee that can make





dave r said:


> I don't take milk in tea or coffee.


It'd last you forever in that case.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The mystery caller rang back. I HAVE won something... A free examination at Halifax ENT department!
> 
> I am surprised that it has come through so quickly. I only had the GP appointment last week.
> 
> ...


Thought that department had been moved to Huddersfield.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> The mystery caller rang back. I HAVE won something... A free examination at Halifax ENT department!
> 
> I am surprised that it has come through so quickly. I only had the GP appointment last week.
> 
> ...



Good luck with that, I went to specsavers (NHS) for my hearing aids they were very good


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> It'd last you forever in that case.



But he would have get it out by the spoonful.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> But he would have get it out by the spoonful.


Sounds about the right amount for a cuppa.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2022)

Raining here now.
The weather is very Scottish so we're having haggis, neeps and tatties for dinner tonight.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> Raining here now.
> The weather is very Scottish so we're having haggis, neeps and tatties for dinner tonight.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> But he would have get it out by the spoonful.





classic33 said:


> Sounds about the right amount for a cuppa.



???. I only have milk on my morning bowl of cereal.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2022)

I watched a bit of tennis then got out for a couple of miles wander before tea between showers.

Final part of Sherwood tonight.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched a bit of tennis then got out for a couple of miles wander before tea between showers.
> 
> Final part of Sherwood tonight.



About the only thing worth watching tonight.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> ???. I only have milk on my morning bowl of cereal.


Two, possibly three days in that case.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched a bit of tennis then got out for a couple of miles wander before tea between showers.
> 
> Final part of Sherwood tonight.


Aren't you glad "flamin June" is almost over!


----------



## gavroche (28 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> About the only thing worth watching tonight.



Yorkshire vet? The elephant hospital?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> Yorkshire vet? The elephant hospital?


Not too many elephants round these parts. The vet would have to expand his client base a bit.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Someone just tried to ring me from a withheld number. I didn't answer, on the grounds that nobody I know would withhold their number. Somebody trying to sell me something, or abuse me?
> 
> Then I remembered that someone tried calling me once from a withheld number to tell me that I had won a competition. I ignored that call too, but they emailed me instead. The thing is, in the t&c of some competitions they say that the prize will be given to someone else if the winner can't be contacted...
> 
> Now I can't stop wondering who it was. I suppose if it is important they will try again! If so, I will answer the call.




If you have medical appointments, it is possible the call is from them, they frequently withhold number on such calls, in my experience


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Aren't you glad "flamin June" is almost over!



I don’t mind a dry heat, but not this high humidity.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t mind a dry heat, but not this high humidity.


Dry is easy enough. When its chopping and changing between extremes, it makes it awkward trying to second guess what'll do.


----------



## rustybolts (28 Jun 2022)

On 18th June I went out with a group of pals who all turned 70 during the Covid years . A meal followed by visits to a few very crowded pubs. I picked up Covid ,, despite my vaccinations, and am only coming around to feeling a bit of energy returning now. Heard some Aer Lingus flights were cancelled due to staff having Covid. Its not gone away so be a bit cautious out there folks


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Thought that department had been moved to Huddersfield.


_*Apparently not!*_ 

I did make sure to ask anyway. It would be really annoying to end up at the wrong hospital!



BoldonLad said:


> If you have medical appointments, it is possible the call is from them, they frequently withhold number on such calls, in my experience


Yes, that is what it turned out to be. I think that it is really annoying. Why can't the NHS call from an official phone number, or at least get that number to show up on your phone so you can see who it is?!

The local anticoagulation clinic do the same thing. I have their number in my mobile's phone book so I would know it was them when they call me, but instead I just see '_Private Number_'.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> Yorkshire vet? The elephant hospital?



My wife is a Veterinary nurse. The programs are all a bit too similar.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2022)

rustybolts said:


> On 18th June I went out with a group of pals who all turned 70 during the Covid years . A meal followed by visits to a few very crowded pubs. I picked up Covid ,, despite my vaccinations, and am only coming around to feeling a bit of energy returning now. Heard some Aer Lingus flights were cancelled due to staff having Covid. Its not gone away so be a bit cautious out there folks


As of yesterday, 1.7million cases in the UK. That's the ones that have been reported.


----------



## pawl (28 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Life is my competition.....and I ain't doing well at that
> Been to get some milk and made 36 mince pies



I’d say.your doing pretty well

36 mince pies ain’t bad going I think your really Mr Kipling making extremely good pies


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2022)

It's raining here. Mr WD is getting angry as his kindle won't print anything but my phone and tablet both print

Can't wait for the last part of Sherwood tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2022)

I have taken it away from him and printed off the pictures he wanted


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> My wife is a Veterinary nurse. The programs are all a bit too similar.


How often do people bring their pet elephants to the surgery?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's raining here. Mr WD is getting angry as his kindle won't print anything but my phone and tablet both print
> 
> Can't wait for the last part of Sherwood tonight.


I have to use a printer.

I wouldn't laugh, he might make you shift the firewood. While he supervises.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Two, possibly three days in that case.



???


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> ???


I've seen how much some folk use on cereals, especially at breakfast.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> _*Apparently not!*_
> 
> I did make sure to ask anyway. It would be really annoying to end up at the wrong hospital!
> 
> ...



No idea really. I assume it may have to do with computerised systems sending out automated messages, and/or automated voice calls, but, that is a guess on my part.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Milk.......and the price of it.
> 
> We buy pint bottles from Aldi or the Spar (only 2p difference).
> At Aldi, not long ago it was 50p. It then went up to 60p. Today it is 69p.
> ...



Yes, until recently, a four pint (2.272 litres) carton, in Asda was £1.05, now, £1.35.

As for why? Covid/Brexit/Ukraine, seems to be the excuse/reason for all price increases, and decreases in service.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2022)

Still watching the tennis. Interesting to see Serena Williams back at the age of 40. I’ve never been keen on the Williams sisters so hoping Tan wins.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2022)

My doggie likes haggis.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> My doggie likes haggis.



Does it not usually have some onion which is toxic to dogs, although I presume a small mouthful is probably ok


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2022)

Dirk said:


> My doggie likes haggis.





Nasty little buggers haggis are. Vicious


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've seen how much some folk use on cereals, especially at breakfast.



I have 120ml of semi-skimmed on my Weetabix. 60kcal for milk and 134 for the cereal.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Still watching the tennis. Interesting to see Serena Williams back at the age of 40. I’ve never been keen on the Williams sisters so hoping Tan wins.



Me neither. I find their personalities unnecessarily aggressive which for me deflects from their obvious ability.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've seen how much some folk use on cereals, especially at breakfast.



??? Our problem with cereals is the carer, she always puts too much on. My question is, why did you start this, why are we having this discussion and where is it going? I'm totally confused.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> ??? Our problem with cereals is the carer, she always puts too much on. My question is, why did you start this, why are we having this discussion and where is it going? I'm totally confused.



I like Vanilla flavoured soya milk / Oat milk. It works well with Porridge and cereals. I did try some when I was mashing spuds, it was " different " 
On the subject of mashed spuds, I saw a cookery program where the Professional chef was saying he used 1/2 kg of butter to 1kg of potato 😮


----------



## Paulus (28 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Nasty little buggers haggis are. Vicious



Is that the flying version?


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2022)

We got our trip into town done this morning, my Good lady has got all her shopping done for a while, I must fettle one of the wheelchair brakes a bit more, it was rubbing so I backed it off a couple of turns, now its not holding when we're on the bus and the chair is moving round, today I was holding the chair in place with my foot. its been gray and blowing a hoolie all afternoon, it blew my pots of sweet peas over at one point, they'll have to go into the shed if it don't calm down.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2022)

Nearly time for Sherwood. Presume it will be on BBC2 again.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jun 2022)

BBC1 I think.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Nasty little buggers haggis are. Vicious



No match for a Jack Russell


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Is that the flying version?





The flying and swimming ones


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Jun 2022)

Night night everyone


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
Couldn’t woke and couldn’t get back to sleep so thought I’d check in before Mo 😉
Off for a run this morning, the 10k I entered is on the 10th July and I need to make sure I’m ready. A cycle to the Park this evening to look after granddaughter while mummy runs.
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️😎☕️


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2022)

Morning. Wasn’t sleeping either so a cuppa then out for a wander. Might be a shower so I either wear a light jacket and risk sweating or just get wet if it comes on. 

Failed at Wordle this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2022)

Good morning. Slept till 5.30 and woke to find Mrs P missing. She was downstairs and been awake half the night. She's in the spare room now so I have to be very, very, very quiet.

It's rained all night and forecast is the same from 11.00. Cycling cancelled. I have two committee meetings tonight but that apart zilch I need to do. Housework will have to be done very quietly.

Now I expect you lot to behave. No noise, read a book and be quiet. Got it? 🤫🤫


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2022)

Good day good folk.
I stayed up to watch the tennis (late for me).
Anyone else think that Williams, when not happy, looks like Mike Tyson.
As for her sister....... imagine waking up next to that......you could have a heart attack.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2022)

Belated Fathers day present.
I am now the 'proud' owner of an Amazon Fire 10 tablet.
All I have to do is work out how to use it ie what are its actual benefits


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2022)

Mrs Tenkaykev has just pointed out that the 10k I’ve entered is the morning after our friends 50th wedding anniversary bash. 🤔🍺🏃‍♂️


----------



## Paulus (29 Jun 2022)

Morning all. 
It's drizzling outside at the moment. 
The usual things to do today, and then a meeting of the escape committee this afternoon at the Black Horse. The food is reasonable so I might have tea there.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2022)

Coooooeeeee. We had rain last night and it's a tad damp here.

Hopefully he will see a bit of sun today at some point.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2022)

I spoke far too soon. The mist is rolling in and the heavens have opened up. 

A day for pottering for me I think.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Belated Fathers day present.
> I am now the 'proud' owner of an Amazon Fire 10 tablet.
> All I have to do is work out how to use it ie what are its actual benefits



See you in a week or so Dave...........


----------



## Sterlo (29 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Me neither. I find their personalities unnecessarily aggressive which for me deflects from their obvious ability.



Didn't read the original post, I thought you were still talking about haggis


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2022)

Morning again. A muggy, drizzly 8 miles walked.

I won't say what I think of the Williams sisters or I would probably get banned.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Slept till 5.30 and woke to find Mrs P missing. She was downstairs and been awake half the night. She's in the spare room now so I have to be very, very, very quiet.
> 
> It's rained all night and forecast is the same from 11.00. Cycling cancelled. I have two committee meetings tonight but that apart zilch I need to do. Housework will have to be done very quietly.
> 
> Now I expect you lot to behave. No noise, read a book and be quiet.* Got it? *🤫🤫


No, you can keep it. Unless @Dave7 feels like having it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good day good folk.
> I stayed up to watch the tennis (late for me).
> Anyone else think that Williams, when not happy, looks like Mike Tyson.
> As for her sister....... imagine waking up next to that......you could have a heart attack.


Martin Brundle meets Serena

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5-ynOg6cfJ8


And she needs bodyguards!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Hi


Ho...


----------



## Dirk (29 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Sun's out, so more gardening duties today.
Must trawl the net for some decent films to watch later.
Thinking of having a short break in the van next week; just 4 nights somewhere out of the way.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev has just pointed out that the 10k I’ve entered is the morning after our friends 50th wedding anniversary bash. 🤔🍺🏃‍♂️


No worries. Just try and stop your head bouncing about whilst running.

You'll soon sweat it out of the system.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2022)

The price of milk. I didn't really know and I'm not a politician. We have three pints delivered three times a week. It's from a farm 2-3 miles away, bottled on the farm and delivered by Elaine about 6.00am. In 39 years she's never missed a delivery.

I thought we paid 60p but the bill came this morning and it's 70p. Google tells me Aldi sell 4 pints at £1.35 = 33.75p. I'm paying more than double and could save £3.27/week.

That's a big saving but not one I want. Local farm employing folk, Elaine employs two lads, bill paid online and I can text her the night before delivery. At Christmas she sends out a round robin newsletter telling us about her year! It's usually about horse and trap showing and competitions. 😄

I reckon that's worth 70p.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Ho...



Hi, ho....
It's off......


----------



## pawl (29 Jun 2022)

Morning all.Looks as though we had rain during the night.
Car MOT today
Black bin day
Dacia Stepway due to leave factory today.I Will believe it when I see it Only been waiting six months
Can life get any more exciting.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The price of milk. I didn't really know and I'm not a politician. We have three pints delivered three times a week. It's from a farm 2-3 miles away, bottled on the farm and delivered by Elaine about 6.00am. In 39 years she's never missed a delivery.
> 
> I thought we paid 60p but the bill came this morning and it's 70p. Google tells me Aldi sell 4 pints at £1.35 = 33.75p. I'm paying more than double and could save £3.27/week.
> 
> ...



And she supplies it in 1 pint bottles.
Aldis 4 pint is one big container. If you get single pints from Aldi it is 69p.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> And she supplies it in 1 pint bottles.
> Aldis 4 pint is one big container. If you get single pints from Aldi it is 69p.



Talking of which, I am running low again so will need to wander round soon. Needing a few other things too.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> And she supplies it in 1 pint bottles.
> Aldis 4 pint is one big container. If you get single pints from Aldi it is 69p.


Didn't know that which shows Elaine is giving us a fantastic service which really should be worth more.

Aldi aren't going to drop off a pint for 69p at 6.00am!


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hi, ho....
> It's off......



What a miserable bunch. No one's joining in

.......to work we go........


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> What a miserable bunch. No one's joining in
> 
> .......to* work* we go........



Mentioning that word, even in jest, gets you on the naughty step!


----------



## gavroche (29 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Morning all.Looks as though we had rain during the night.
> Car MOT today
> Black bin day
> Dacia Stepway due to leave factory today.I Will believe it when I see it Only been waiting six months
> Can life get any more exciting.



If it is leaving Roumania today, it will be another 3 weeks before it gets to you.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The price of milk. I didn't really know and I'm not a politician. We have three pints delivered three times a week. It's from a farm 2-3 miles away, bottled on the farm and delivered by Elaine about 6.00am. In 39 years she's never missed a delivery.
> 
> I thought we paid 60p but the bill came this morning and it's 70p. Google tells me Aldi sell 4 pints at £1.35 = 33.75p. I'm paying more than double and could save £3.27/week.
> 
> ...



Supermarkets sell milk at below cost price from the dairies as a loss leader.
Your local dairy sells it to you at the price, plus costs that it costs to produce.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2022)

Wandered round to the supermarket. Still raining so I bought a bar of white chocolate to cheer myself up! No caffeine in it so I am allowed it.  £40 for just a couple of bags. It's getting silly now


----------



## Sterlo (29 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wandered round to the supermarket. Still raining so I bought a bar of white chocolate to cheer myself up! No caffeine in it so I am allowed it.  £40 for just a couple of bags. It's getting silly now



You bought £40 of chocolate


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2022)

Sterlo said:


> You bought £40 of chocolate



No, thankfully! Other stuff too. Just one bar of chocolate. Should really have kept it to eat while watching the tennis later if this weather doesn't improve, but I am scoffing it now.


----------



## Sterlo (29 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No, thankfully! Other stuff too. Just one bar of chocolate. Should really have kept it to eat while watching the tennis later if this weather doesn't improve, but I am scoffing it now.



You're welcome to it, I hate white chocolate. I seem to have lost more and more of my sweet tooth over the years but prefer plain dark chocolate the odd time I get any. If we go out for a meal, I would always rather have a starter and forget about a dessert, much prefer savoury. It's one thing that always annoys me with an afternoon tea, a couple of sandwiches then loads of cakes, I'd rather have sausage rolls, pork pies, etc.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2022)

Sterlo said:


> You're welcome to it, I hate white chocolate. I seem to have lost more and more of my sweet tooth over the years but prefer plain dark chocolate the odd time I get any. If we go out for a meal, I would always rather have a starter and forget about a dessert, much prefer savoury. It's one thing that always annoys me with an afternoon tea, a couple of sandwiches then loads of cakes, I'd rather have sausage rolls, pork pies, etc.



I'm on a quitting caffeine experiment just now so it's the only kind I can have. Not sure if I will continue as I can't say I'm feeling much in the way of benefits yet. The main things I would like are better sleep and less headaches. I think I am getting less headaches and milder ones so I suppose even that's worth it. Some peeps on Youtube claiming it made a huge difference to how they feel but took longer for some than others so I'll persevere.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2022)

Sterlo said:


> You bought £40 of chocolate



She's worse than my Good Lady.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2022)

I finally finished the Times Quick Cryptic Crosswords book 2. I am starting book 3 now. I still haven't dared go back to the book of standard cryptics because when I originally tried to solve the first puzzle, it took me days to solve just a few clues. It would be interesting to see if solving 180 quick cryptic puzzles has improved my skills enough for me to cope now!


----------



## pawl (29 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> If it is leaving Roumania today, it will be another 3 weeks before it gets to you.



If . What transport do they use? Harness a horse to the front bumper 😄😄😄


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm on a quitting caffeine experiment just now so it's the only kind I can have. Not sure if I will continue as I can't say I'm feeling much in the way of benefits yet. The main things I would like are better sleep and less headaches. I think I am getting less headaches and milder ones so I suppose even that's worth it. Some peeps on Youtube claiming it made a huge difference to how they feel but took longer for some than others so I'll persevere.



I might have mentioned before, I quit caffeine for six weeks prior to an endurance event I was competing in. I had a cup of coffee about sixteen hours in and it was like someone had stuck a needle full of stimulants into my arm. Unfortunately the effects didn’t last all that long and drinking more coffee didn’t repeat the effect.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No, thankfully! Other stuff too. Just one bar of chocolate. Should really have kept it to eat while watching the tennis later if this weather doesn't improve,* but I am scoffing it now. *



No will-power 

My wife is the only person I know who can open a bar of chocolate, eat two squares, then, wrap it up and put it away for later. I keep telling her... "just scoff the lot"


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wandered round to the supermarket. Still raining so I bought a bar of white chocolate to cheer myself up! No caffeine in it so I am allowed it.  £40 for just a couple of bags. It's getting silly now



On impulse I bought a bar of Cadburys fruit n nut a few days ago. How disappointing.
They used to be chunky and had whole nuts in. This is thin and had bits of nut it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> On impulse I bought a bar of Cadburys fruit n nut a few days ago. How disappointing.
> They used to be chunky and had whole nuts in. This is thin and had bits of nut it.



You want a Ritter bar, wonderful stuff, the Rum and Raisin one tastes a bit boozy because they actually soak the raisins in rum .


----------



## 12boy (29 Jun 2022)

You can legally buy chocolate bars in many states, Colorado being one, that contain a lot of THC. They are pretty popular with chemo patients, and often a little chunk the size of a dried pea is plenty. Scoffing the lot could have serious consequences! Unfortunately, they only come in dark chocolate or gummies. Sorry Mo....there is prolly a lot of caffeine in the chocolate ones.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> You want a Ritter bar, wonderful stuff, the Rum and Raisin one tastes a bit boozy because they actually soak the raisins in rum .



Tbh I've never hear of that.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jun 2022)

And they still don't believe you, next time I'm going to ignore them.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> On impulse I bought a bar of Cadburys fruit n nut a few days ago. How disappointing.
> They used to be chunky and had whole nuts in. This is thin and had bits of nut it.



Buy the Aldi version or just the nut one. Fantastic! Sometimes I buy two bars..........to make sure at least one survives the journey home.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jun 2022)

Today I have changed the beds and done a white wash which I hung on the line. About two hours back the heavens opened, huge instant downpour, dashed outside, grabbed everything and got soaked. I must have had my phone upside down in my pocket.

Checked the phone a bit later to see a warning water had been detected in the USB port. Shook the phone vigorously which must have shifted the water as the warning went off.

Five minutes later the phone rings. #1 son who is in Denmark.

"Dad? Are you alright?" He sounded worried.
"Me? Yeah I'm good. You OK?"
#1 then said he'd received an emergency SOS alert giving my GPS location and an SOS message.

Two minutes later Mrs P phones.......guess!

Turns out vigorously shaking my phone automatically sends out the distress message. I need to investigate.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Today I have changed the beds and done a white wash which I hung on the line. About two hours back the heavens opened, huge instant downpour, dashed outside, grabbed everything and got soaked. I must have had my phone upside down in my pocket.
> 
> Checked the phone a bit later to see a warning water had been detected in the USB port. Shook the phone vigorously which must have shifted the water as the warning went off.
> 
> ...



I discovered that my Apple Watch does a similar thing. Certain vigorous bodily movements (don't ask) cause it to send a message telling people I have fallen down, and, require assistance.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jun 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I discovered that my Apple Watch does a similar thing. Certain vigorous bodily movements (don't ask) cause it to send a message telling people I have fallen down, and, require assistance.



Don't wear it on your left hand ........


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I discovered that my Apple Watch does a similar thing. Certain vigorous bodily movements (don't ask) cause it to send a message telling people I have fallen down, and, require assistance.



I turned that off….not that I have anybody to notify anyway 

Couldn’t be bothered going back out so watching the tennis. See how Emma Raducanu does today. It’s just starting.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I turned that off….not that I have anybody to notify anyway
> 
> Couldn’t be bothered going back out so watching the tennis. See how Emma Raducanu does today. It’s just starting.



Not looking good for her.
Did you keep any chocolate for the match?


----------



## gavroche (29 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> If . What transport do they use? Harness a horse to the front bumper 😄😄😄



When it gets to the UK, it takes another 10 days or so for the paperwork to be done and then a transporter to your dealer who will also take a couple of days to register the car with DVLA and get it ready for you to collect. 
What colour have you chosen ?


----------



## pawl (29 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> When it gets to the UK, it takes another 10 days or so for the paperwork to be done and then a transporter to your dealer who will also take a couple of days to register the car with DVLA and get it ready for you to collect.
> What colour have you chosen ?



Dark grey She who shall be obeyed chose it .Thanks for the information re the delivery process 
Had to have my Renault Captur MOT today was hoping I would be the owner of the Stepway before the MOT was required .


----------



## pawl (29 Jun 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I discovered that my Apple Watch does a similar thing. Certain vigorous bodily movements (don't ask) cause it to send a message telling people I have fallen down, and, require assistance.



I had the same thing happen while wearing my Apple Watch while cycling 

I hit a pot hole quite hard which resulted in a bleeping from my left wrist Stopped after a after a few yards as it was still bleeping Message have you fallen do you need help.
The only time I have actually fallen not a sound


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Not looking good for her.
> Did you keep any chocolate for the match?



Oh well. Garcia definitely deserved it. 

Andy Murray next I think.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> I had the same thing happen while wearing my Apple Watch while cycling
> 
> I hit a pot hole quite hard which resulted in a bleeping from my left wrist Stopped after a after a few yards as it was still bleeping Message have you fallen do you need help.
> The only time I have actually fallen not a sound



Yes, despite @Dirk 's insinuations, I was gardening, honest


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2022)

I see the new 105 group set is 12 speed with di2 and disc brake only. Would have been nice to have a manual option and rim brakes but seems to be the way things are going.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2022)

12boy said:


> You can legally buy chocolate bars in many states, Colorado being one, that contain a lot of THC. They are pretty popular with chemo patients, and often a little chunk the size of a dried pea is plenty. Scoffing the lot could have serious consequences! Unfortunately, they only come in dark chocolate or gummies. Sorry Mo....there is prolly a lot of caffeine in the chocolate ones.


My ex's mum went to a party in a local hilltop village once. She had a very sweet tooth and was seen in the kitchen scoffing multiple slices of a delicious-looking cake. Unfortunately, she chose the '_wrong_' cake... 

She didn't really know why she ended up swaying hypnotically to music that she'd never heard before, laughing hysterically, and finding the pattern on the wallpaper strangely fascinating! Someone eventually explained to her that she had eaten about a quarter of a cake that was laden with cannabis, and was intended to be eaten in _small _pieces by people who were used to it!


----------



## pawl (29 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My ex's mum went to a party in a local hilltop village once. She had a very sweet tooth and was seen in the kitchen scoffing multiple slices of a delicious-looking cake. Unfortunately, she chose the '_wrong_' cake...
> 
> She didn't really know why she ended up swaying hypnotically to music that she'd never heard before, laughing hysterically, and finding the pattern on the wallpaper strangely fascinating! Someone eventually explained to her that she had eaten about a quarter of a cake that was laden with cannabis, and was intended to be eaten in _small _pieces by people who were used to it!



My MIL was a bit of a chocoholic She saw what she thought was in bowl Coffee Cream chocolates until she bit one and found out that they were chestnuts


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2022)

Speaking of my ex...

She called round to see me earlier. After a chat, and a mug of tea each, we ordered some stuff on Amazon Prime, then off she went. About an hour later I got a call from her asking if she had left her keys here. She _had_! Would I ride over with them, pretty please? Otherwise it would mean her catching another couple of trains/buses to come and get them...

It looked like rain but I agreed to do it. I actually managed to get ready and do the 7.5 kms to her house in 25 minutes. Considering that I had been relaxing with a crossword and a freshly made pot of coffee when she rang, I don't think she could complain at that!

I cycled back, put my bike away, and then it started raining. I just got away with it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Speaking of my ex...
> 
> She called round to see me earlier. After a chat, and a mug of tea each, we ordered some stuff on Amazon Prime, then off she went. About an hour later I got a call from her asking if she had left her keys here. She _had_! Would I ride over with them, pretty please? Otherwise it would mean her catching another couple of trains/buses to come and get them...
> 
> ...



Someone I know has been married several times, last week he and his first ex wife shared a bottle of Vodka to mark what would have been their 50th wedding anniversary had they stayed together 😎


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2022)

Well that was fortunate! I had an email this afternoon advising me that the 10k I'd entered has been cancelled. It was to be run on the morning after our friends 50th wedding anniversary bash so the gods must be smiling on me.😎


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Supermarkets sell milk at below cost price from the dairies as a loss leader.
> Your local dairy sells it to you at the price, plus costs that it costs to produce.


Tends to leave the farm around the 15p a gallon* mark, to the big buyers-sellers.

To watch a tanker pouring it down the road, because it got a bit warmer than it should due to a blocked road, is cruel.


*Eight pints in a gallon.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> If . What transport do they use? Harness a horse to the front bumper 😄😄😄


Pedal power, how else!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> And they still don't believe you, next time I'm going to ignore them.
> View attachment 650875


I said none of them believed you.

Truth be told I don't think they've watched any "reality TV". If they had, they'd no why.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2022)

numbnuts said:


> And they still don't believe you, next time I'm going to ignore them.
> View attachment 650875



A friend who lived 5 or 6 floors up in a tower block once told me that one his neighbours had been watching an unlicensed set when the TV licence people knocked on his door. He asked who it was and they told him. He shouted that he didn't have a set. They shouted back that they could hear it through the door. He opened the window of his flat, picked up the set, tossed it out, and closed the window again. Then he opened the door and let the licence inspectors in... "_See - I told you I ain't got a TV!_" 

I always doubted the veracity of this tale, but then I moved to Salford... I went out for a run one evening, took a wrong turn, and ended up on a rough-looking estate with several tower blocks. At the foot of each building were several shattered TVs that looked like they had fallen from a great height!


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> A friend who lived 5 or 6 floors up in a tower block once told me that one his neighbours had been watching an unlicensed set when the TV licence people knocked on his door. He asked who it was and they told him. He shouted that he didn't have a set. They shouted back that they could hear it through the door. He opened the window of his flat, picked up the set, tossed it out, and closed the window again. Then he opened the door and let the licence inspectors in... "_See - I told you I ain't got a TV!_"
> 
> *I always doubted the veracity of this tale, but then I moved to Salford... I went out for a run one evening, took a wrong turn, and ended up on a rough-looking estate with several tower blocks. At the foot of each building were several shattered TVs that looked like they had fallen from a great height!*


They probably couldn't agree on which side to watch, got fed up of arguing and one side through the telly out.

Probably kept the remote though.

Given that the end of this month see's the start of the end* for some HD channels, as well as some standard definition channels, is now the time to be purchasing a HD, Ultra HD TV?


*Lost so that 5G mobile signal coverage/signal could be improved.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Given that the end of this month see's the start of the end* for some HD channels, as well as some standard definition channels, is now the time to be purchasing a HD, Ultra HD TV?
> 
> 
> *Lost so that 5G mobile signal coverage/signal could be improved.


Not a problem on Freesat!

Some of these new UHD TVs are very good at upscaling so they could look better than older TVs on non-HD content.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2022)

Good morning folks,
A pleasant evening, went for a run with a friend I’d not seen for ages, she’d recently lost her dad so we had a good natter and set the world to rights. Had a nice cold glass of cider afterwards and watched Wimbledon.
I’ve splurged out on a new Garmin watch which is due to arrive today, my daughter will inherit my old one. 
Onwards and upwards, have a peaceful day ☕️👍☀️


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2022)

Morning. Another drizzly one for us. I think we actually had the best spell of weather way back in April. It’s been pretty awful since.

I’d better finish the month with some more walking and try and finish well up on the Strava June challenge


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Tends to leave the farm around the 15p a gallon* mark, to the big buyers-sellers.
> 
> To watch a tanker pouring it down the road, because it got a bit warmer than it should due to a blocked road, is cruel.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure you're right with this figure. The ONS put the current farm gate price at 37.4p/litre or 65.8p/pint which I have to say surprised me. I'd have guessed much lower.

I'm sure the major buyers pay less buy it won't be 15p/gallon, that's less than 2p/pint.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2022)

Morning all. 
A wet start to the day. Supposed to clear up soon then start again at 1500.
Blue and green bins are out.
Halfway through washing dishes then a bit of washing to dry, fold and put away.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2022)

@PaulSB . Was talking (well messaging) my Bro yesterday and he was telling me he eats Aldi Chocolate......far superior to Cadburys.
He says there are 2 ranges and to make sure I get the dearer one.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2022)

Cooooeeeee. Damp here, but looks like it will be a promising day. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2022)

Mo.
Thinking back to the Murray game and the size of that guy.
I have an idea.
They should bring in a height restriction.
Any NON Brits over 6'3" must have some of there legs chopped off. That would even things out.
Simple ideas are often the best


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB . Was talking (well messaging) my Bro yesterday and he was telling me he eats Aldi Chocolate......far superior to Cadburys.
> He says there are 2 ranges and to make sure I get the dearer one.



Yes, it is definitely far better than Cadbury's. For most flavours/variations I would agree with him but I think the cheap fruit 'n' nut and the whole nut one are belting. So many nuts in the whole nut I have to watch out for my teeth!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2022)

Good morning people. How are we all today? Good I hope. Me? Well you know how it is, have bike will ride. Meeting up with a buddy today who rides a trike since he lost his sense of balance. New experience for me as I've never ridden with someone on a trike. Our previous meet up has been a local boozer in the evening but he's moved away. I've got 18 miles to ride to our meet point so I'd best not hang around. We're heading out to the renowned cycle cafe Roots on t'other side of Preston. All flat round there.

Some cafes are treading a fine line. This one being a case in point. Time was when beans on toast meant two enormous doorsteps laden with beans. No one ever told newbies this but quietly smiled as they ordered, old hands with the experience always asked for one slice. 

New owners took over, cut the staff and reduced portion sizes, unhappy cyclists. Then Covid struck and when we could go back portion size and staff numbers had increased. On my last visit portion size was down and prices up. I firmly believe we should pay the rate and understand these places need to make a profit but equally alienating customers isn't the way forward.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, it is definitely far better than Cadbury's. For most flavours/variations I would agree with him but I think the cheap fruit 'n' nut and the whole nut one are belting. So many nuts in the whole nut I have to watch out for my teeth!



Cadbury is one of the companies on my boycott list after the takeover shenanigans. I like Aldi chocolate, but my favourite is Ritter. I visited the flagship shop in Berlin, so many varieties and you could even design your own and they’d make it up for you in store. 
“ My names Tenkaykev and I’m a Ritterholic…”


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2022)

Morning all 

Off for a stroll down to the village for some shopping. Might drop in to the White Lion for lunch as it's 'Senior Citizen' day - anything off the menu for £7 Incuding a pud.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2022)

Good morning all. 
A bright start to the day, a few clouds about but otherwise nice.
My right knee is giving me jip this morning, I haven't slipped or fallen so I don't know what's happened, but it quite painful.  some paracetamol and a couple of ibuprofen have been taken.
I quite fancy a cafe breakfast, so on the dog walk we will swing by the cafè in Whetstone for a late breakie.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2022)

Morning again. After a drizzly start it brightened up so another 7 miles or so done.

Happy with my position on the Strava leaderboard for peeps in my age group.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again. After a drizzly start it brightened up so another 7 miles or so done.
> 
> Happy with my position on the Strava leaderboard for peeps in my age group.
> 
> View attachment 650957



Ooh, very impressive Mo.
Out of curiosity I just fired up my Garmin Connect app to check the V02 numbers. It says top 15% for my age group, then I realised that if you manage to live long enough you will end up in the top 1% by default🤔 As for my " Fitness age " that doesn't reflect well on the average 20 year old as I'm certainly feeling my age as I bimble along on my runs!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ooh, very impressive Mo.
> Out of curiosity I just fired up my Garmin Connect app to check the V02 numbers. It says top 15% for my age group, then I realised that if you manage to live long enough you will end up in the top 1% by default🤔 As for my " Fitness age " that doesn't reflect well on the average 20 year old as I'm certainly feeling my age as I bimble along on my runs!
> 
> 
> View attachment 650959



About the same as mine, although I haven't been running much for a while. If I can pick it up again I find it goes up a couple of points.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2022)

Wow. I have finished all my houseworky stuff and it's only 10 am.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I have finished all my houseworky stuff and it's only 10 am.



Can't remember when I last did houseworky stuff!  It always seems to fall low on my list of priorities.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2022)

There is a new series starting tonight with Simon Peg called the undeclared war on chanel 4HD.

Might be worth a look see.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2022)

I have Netflix at the moment. The price has gone up to £15.99 a month. It's def not worth it.

I might cancel it and have Amazon music instead. That's half the price of Netflix and at least I won't be paying helping Harry and Meghan earn mega bucks


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't remember when I last did houseworky stuff!  It always seems to fall low on my list of priorities.



Do you have dirty dishes all over the sink and mounds of dirty clothes around the house ?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have Netflix at the moment. The price has gone up to £15.99 a month. It's def not worth it.
> 
> I might cancel it and have Amazon music instead. That's half the price of Netflix and at least I won't be paying helping Harry and Meghan earn mega bucks



Gosh, that's expensive. I think firms are all jumping on the bandwagon and sticking prices up for everything now  I paid for Amazon music for a few months but found I wasn't using it enough to justify it. You can still get a lot of stuff to listen to with your Prime membership so that does me now.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do you have dirty dishes all over the sink and mounds of dirty clothes around the house ?



No, I'm not that bad but I'll be lucky if I hoover and dust once a fortnight and floor washing, etc when it gets too manky to bear!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, that's expensive. I think firms are all jumping on the bandwagon and sticking prices up for everything now  I paid for Amazon music for a few months but found I wasn't using it enough to justify it. You can still get a lot of stuff to listen to with your Prime membership so that does me now.





If it was me I wouldn't bother with the music either but Mr WD wants it I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> If it was me I wouldn't bother with the music either but Mr WD wants it I think.



If you pay for it you get a lot of stuff in higher quality if you really enjoy your music.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2022)

Lovely poem.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow. I have finished all my houseworky stuff and it's only 10 am.


Wow from me too! 


Mo1959 said:


> Can't remember when I last did houseworky stuff!  It always seems to fall low on my list of priorities.


Same here, but I think that today I am going to be told to push it way up the list!

I am off to ENT today to see about my hearing. As usual, my head feels clogged up as if I am coming down with a cold, but it is rare for one to actually develop. I am coming to the conclusion that I might be having a reaction to dust mites. 

My ears feel like they are always slightly 'popped'. That feeling you can sometimes get if you cycle to the top of a mountain/huge hill and descend very quickly from it.

I know that I have underlying hearing loss which is slowly getting worse, but I want to get to the bottom of this pressure feeling because it is definitely not helping.

I need to buy another set of bedding so I can wash one lot while using the other and then start doing it more regularly. 

I also need to sort out the 'stinky dog fur' problem with my vacuum cleaner so I can use it without giving myself worse sneezing problems. It is ridiculous that every time I use it the house smells of a damp dog that hasn't been here for 3 years!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Wow from me too!
> 
> Same here, but I think that today I am going to be told to push it way up the list!
> 
> ...



Maybe blocked Eustachian tubes? I sometimes try and pop mine and it helps my tinnitus for a while but seems to get clogged up again. I sometimes get dizzy when I pop them as your ears affect your balance too.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Lovely poem.
> 
> 
> View attachment 650968





I saw that one as well. Excellent


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe blocked Eustachian tubes? I sometimes try and pop mine and it helps my tinnitus for a while but seems to get clogged up again. I sometimes get dizzy when I pop them as your ears affect your balance too.


I think that they _are_ clogged up. I find it hard to unpop the ears though. I tried that blowing into pinched nostrils technique but it didn't work and I didn't want to blow harder for fear of causing damage to the eardrums. 

Anyway, I am hoping that I will get to speak to an ENT doctor rather than just having a technician do a hearing test which confirms what I already know but doesn't look at the causes of the problem.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Lovely poem.
> 
> 
> View attachment 650968



My mum's maiden name was Milligan.......it's a sign.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My mum's maiden name was Milligan.......it's a sign.





You wish.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> If you pay for it you get a lot of stuff in higher quality if you really enjoy your music.




I am leaning more towards cancelling Netflix. To he honest I like more4 and it's free. They have some excellent series on there as well as films and to be honest a lot of stuff on Netflix is foreign that's been dubbed into English and it's cheap and nasty and loses a lot in translation


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My mum's maiden name was Milligan.......it's a sign.



My mum grew roses... It's a... 







Coincidence!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2022)

Just dawned on me our schools break up tomorrow. No doubt my walks will be mobbed with families later in the day now, but at least there won't be school runs if I want a bimble.


----------



## gavroche (30 Jun 2022)

Morning all. I took Mrs G to the hospital at 7.30 am for her gall blader operation. Just had a text from her saying she is still waiting for it, all prepared. I am on standby now, waiting for the call to come and pick her up unless she stays overnight of course but very unlikely these days.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2022)

gavroche said:


> Morning all. I took Mrs G to the hospital at 7.30 am for her gall blader operation. Just had a text from her saying she is still waiting for it, all prepared. I am on standby now, waiting for the call to come and pick her up unless she stays overnight of course but very unlikely these days.



Nope, they certainly don't keep you a minute longer than necessary these days. It amazes me how quickly people get out even after relatively major surgery now. Hope all goes well.


----------



## gavroche (30 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope, they certainly don't keep you a minute longer than necessary these days. It amazes me how quickly people get out even after relatively major surgery now. Hope all goes well.



When our daughter had her operation for breast cancer , she was out the very same day. She could hardly stand up when I picked her up. It is disgraceful really.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2022)

We've had some excitement here this morning, they've discovered a cannabis farm a few doors down from us, when we came out they were digging up the pavement to get at the power supply, we're having lunch in Jubilee Junction in Jubilee Crescent.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2022)

Watched Ricky Gervais 'Super Nature' last night. Not for the easily offended but bloody hilarious.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have Netflix at the moment. The price has gone up to £15.99 a month. It's def not worth it.
> 
> I might cancel it and have Amazon music instead. That's half the price of Netflix and at least I won't be paying helping Harry and Meghan earn mega bucks


I cancelled Netflix several months ago. I have Amazon Prime and Disney+. I think Disney+ is an absolute bargain, especially with a young Granddaughter. She's watched the really old cartoons, Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, 101 Dalmatians etc and really enjoyed them. ( and then of course, we watch " Frozen " for the umpteenth time...


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> We've had some excitement here this morning, they've discovered a cannabis farm a few doors down from us, when we came out they were digging up the pavement to get at the power supply, we're having lunch in Jubilee Junction in Jubilee Crescent.



That happened a few years ago to my sister in Brum. She lives in Northfield in a quiet residential road. The house opposite had been rented and the occupants were using it as a cannabis farm. They'd parked a transit van on the driveway as cover for when they tapped in to the electricity supply. I think the Police helicopters have thermal imaging cameras and can spot the heat from the houses.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again. After a drizzly start it brightened up so another 7 miles or so done.
> 
> Happy with my position on the Strava leaderboard for peeps in my age group.
> 
> View attachment 650957


Where are you by country?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where are you by country?



27th which is male and female so quite chuffed. Weather looks drier next week though so must make an attempt to get a few bimbles and probably walk less.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Wow from me too!
> 
> Same here, but I think that today I am going to be told to push it way up the list!
> 
> ...







My money is is on the filters, brush, if it has one, then the hose(s). In that order.

For the latter, using a degreaser works better than soapy water.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That happened a few years ago to my sister in Brum. She lives in Northfield in a quiet residential road. The house opposite had been rented and the occupants were using it as a cannabis farm. They'd parked a transit van on the driveway as cover for when they tapped in to the electricity supply. I think the Police helicopters have thermal imaging cameras and can spot the heat from the houses.


Most have it fitted as standard. Useful when searching a large area as anything live throws out some heat, rendering it visible.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Most have it fitted as standard. Useful when searching a large area as anything live throws out some heat, rendering it visible.



I' m sure the Police sometimes use drones to find these places..


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I' m sure the Police sometimes use drones to find these places..


They do up here. A lot cheaper than getting the helicopter out. Quicker as well.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I finally finished the Times Quick Cryptic Crosswords book 2. I am starting book 3 now. I still haven't dared go back to the book of standard cryptics because when I originally tried to solve the first puzzle, it took me days to solve just a few clues. It would be interesting to see if solving 180 quick cryptic puzzles has improved my skills enough for me to cope now!



tnniieesswarlcvee 3


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2022)

Poy & Pint at lunchtime


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2022)

Pothole. 25mph. Bad news. I have five of these 




and need a new helmet.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Pothole. 25mph. Bad news. I have five of these
> 
> View attachment 651032
> and need a new helmet.





Ouch. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Pothole. 25mph. Bad news. I have five of these
> 
> View attachment 651032
> and need a new helmet.



Could be worse - Someone else might have had to let us know because you were not able to... 

GWS!


----------



## Paulus (30 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Pothole. 25mph. Bad news. I have five of these
> 
> View attachment 651032
> and need a new helmet.



How is the bike?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Pothole. 25mph. Bad news. I have five of these
> 
> View attachment 651032
> and need a new helmet.


Hope you're not too sore.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> How is the bike?



No discernible scratches etc. Like all good riders i put myself between the tarmac and the bike. 

Find out on Monday after the LBS has gone over it. I'm expecting the front wheel to be a write off but then I've lusted after a set of Hunt or D T Swiss for a while.  I hit the pothole full on in a straight line so I'm thinking worse case scenario could be forks.

I've got new for old accidental damage for £4500 on this bike so I'm not losing any sleep over it.......yet.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've got new for old accidental damage for £4500 on this bike so I'm not losing any sleep over it.......yet.



Is that a separate cycling policy or tacked onto your house and contents insurance? 

I think I should get insurance ASAP. It would probably cost £5-10k to replace all of my possessions if this place were to be destroyed in a fire. I don't have thousands of pounds to spend on new stuff!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Is that a separate cycling policy or tacked onto your house and contents insurance?
> 
> I think I should get insurance ASAP. It would probably cost £5-10k to replace all of my possessions if this place were to be destroyed in a fire. I don't have thousands of pounds to spend on new stuff!



I haven’t bothered with contents insurance for years.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Is that a separate cycling policy or tacked onto your house and contents insurance?
> 
> I think I should get insurance ASAP. It would probably cost £5-10k to replace all of my possessions if this place were to be destroyed in a fire. I don't have thousands of pounds to spend on new stuff!



It's a Buildings and Contents policy with Hastings Direct. I've stuck with them for several years because the cost is reasonable and the cover good. Plus I really can't be bothered with the hassle of finding a quote £20 cheaper only to discover the bikes aren't adequately covered.

For me the deciding factor on B&C insurance is the bike cover. I'd stress the bikes are not "tacked on," a phrase people use which suggests to me the cover is an afterthought for the insurance company. My bikes are covered as named personal possessions and not under the general bike cover. I've got three named bikes with a total replacement value of £10000, new for old, worldwide, all risks excluding competition.

Total cost is £286 (last year was £276) so if the house burns down and bikes stolen on the same night we are all good. In my view this is the best route for cycle cover, a well respected company, reasonable cost and no rip off price from "specialist" insurers.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2022)

My bike is Insured with Velosure. It costs me £97.00 for the year. My bike isn't worth as much as some people's but it Includes liability insurance as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> There is a new series starting tonight with Simon Peg called the undeclared war on chanel 4HD.
> 
> Might be worth a look see.



Watching it now. Think it might be hard to follow!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching it now. Think it might be hard to follow!





It's quite good. I think it's well worth watching.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> For me the deciding factor on B&C insurance is the bike cover. I'd stress the bikes are not "tacked on," a phrase people use which suggests to me the cover is an afterthought for the insurance company.



It was intended to be for insurance companies that charge a bit extra to cover expensive items like decent bikes.

My bikes _were _covered on my house and contents insurance when I was a home owner.

I just need contents cover now that I am a tenant.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching it now. Think it might be hard to follow!



I watched it, very interesting, though some of the computer stuff in it might be a bit meaningless for some people. I did like the idea that malware might know its in a sandbox and refuse to cooperate with the person studying it.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2022)

As for my ENT appointment...







(One of my earholes must be a different size to the other because the little flexible plugs were chosen to fit.)

Free doctor's appointment. 1 week later, free hearing test. 30 minutes after test, free hearing aids tuned to my individual ear problems! Free lifetime support in case hearing aids develop faults or need retuning as my ears age further. Free batteries for life...

Damn '_commie healthcare_'...


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Pothole. 25mph. Bad news. I have five of these
> 
> View attachment 651032
> and need a new helmet.



Ouch.
Do you have any lavender (essential oil) ?
Very good for scrapes and bruises.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2022)

Coooooeeeee. I couldn't sleep. I was too hot and just got up in the end. 

Might be a decent day when it warms up a bit.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2022)

Morning Welshie. I woke at 0530 so, like you, decided to get up.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a dull and grey Coventry, I was awake early, which is usual, but unusually I went back to sleep for an hour.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
I’m moving up in the world! My anxiety dreams usually involve me getting on a bus only to find it’s become the wrong bus, or I can’t find the correct train at the railway station. Last night I was visiting the SpaceX assembly buildings in Texas and had to catch two airplanes to get home. Of course, the second plane changed destination mid flight… 
Back in the real world, it’s warm and sunny, a good start to July. Daughter phoned last night about a Christmas family get together in Leeds, Mrs Tenkaykev has been looking at hotels..,


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Ouch.
> Do you have any lavender (essential oil) ?
> Very good for scrapes and bruises.



I think we might have. I'll check. Thanks.


----------



## Paulus (1 Jul 2022)

Good morning all. 
I'm off to the dental hygienist soon. A good clean and polish up. I haven't been for quite some years. Now it's £60 for a de-scale and polish.
Then it's more of the usual, but this evening there is another retirement do for two more drivers. Very soon none of those who I used to work with and knew as youngsters will be retired. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2022)

Morning. I was up early and dressed ready for a walk but changed my mind and got into the cycling gear and bimbled instead. Just 21 miles. We may have rain by lunchtime if the forecast is correct. Next couple of weeks are looking better. Mostly dry, but breezy so must make more effort to get out cycling.


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching it now. Think it might be hard to follow!



I did notice that all six episodes have been recorded.Looks like a session of binge watching is on the cards if the weather forecast turns out correct.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> I did notice that all six episodes have been recorded.Looks like a session of binge watching is on the cards if the weather forecast turns out correct.



I might watch some on Saturday evening as it's usually a poor night with nothing I normally watch.


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2022)

Oh dear Covid is getting a bit to close for comfort Son in law has it Daughter and her partner have just recovered Mrs P friend has just tested positive 
Think it’s time to adopt a short term siege mentality 
Village is expecting 20000 people visiting the Heritage event over the weekend Should prove interesting as Cadent are still digging up roads around the village


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2022)

Good morning. Feeling a bit stiff this morning but hey ho that's life. I decided against any riding till I have a new helmet so need to sort that out ASAP. It's a good drying day so the chair covers are in the washing machine. Ironing to do and some allotment stuff, possibly clean the car.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Feeling a bit stiff this morning but hey ho that's life. I decided against any riding till I have a new helmet so need to sort that out ASAP. It's a good drying day so the chair covers are in the washing machine. Ironing to do and some allotment stuff, possibly clean the car.



My Specialized that I bought from someone on here is now 8 years old, and although I haven't dropped or damaged it, I got a bit paranoid about it possibly degrading due to weather, temperature, sweat, etc so got the nice green Bora one from here. I think it might have reduced slightly since I bought it.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My Specialized that I bought from someone on here is now 8 years old, and although I haven't dropped or damaged it, I got a bit paranoid about it possibly degrading due to weather, temperature, sweat, etc so got the nice green Bora one from here. I think it might have reduced slightly since I bought it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 651078



Thanks Mo. I generally replace mine every 3-4 years and always after a crash. I'll take a look at those but first I'm going to see if my current helmet, Kask Mojito X, is still available as it suits me very well.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2022)

I might sneakily watch the Undeclared War on y tablet so Mr WD doesn't see it.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I might sneakily watch the Undeclared War on y tablet so Mr WD doesn't see it.



No spoilers then!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I think we might have. I'll check. Thanks.



Make sure its proper essential oil.
And don't leave it too long..thats your Dad speaking


----------



## Sterlo (1 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Pothole. 25mph. Bad news. I have five of these
> 
> View attachment 651032
> and need a new helmet.



Ouch. I have personal experience of potholes unfortunately, hope you're not too bad and that the bike's okay.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Yay! Blah de blah. 
Off to fill the car up and pick up some shopping from Barnstaple this morning.
Picking up Fish and Chips from the Pilton Fryer on the way back.
Off to Dunster with the caravan tomorrow for 4 days.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2022)

Yuck. Molly has just caught and eaten a big blue bottle 

Off for a wander round to the supermarket yet again as my milk is getting low.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2022)

..........and it's arrived!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2022)

Still waiting here. My afternoon ride has been postponed a week because a thunderstorm was forecast. If I can get a 7 km dry Metro ride in I will.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jul 2022)

Waiting for “ Pete “ from Parcelforce to deliver Mrs Tenkaykev’s new Ron Hill cropped running bottoms. I’m watching a graphic of his little van making its way around the area. 
This live tracking malarkey is quite useful. Our local bus company has it for all its services, we can see exactly where our bus is in real time and head for the bus stop when its a couple of stops away 🚏


----------



## gavroche (1 Jul 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde. Mrs G is home and I am her dedicated nurse for the time being so going for a ride may prove difficult at the moment. It is a good thing we have posponed our C2C until the end of August as it will give me time to get fit again I hope. 
She is doing well but sore of course and her appetite is very low. Doctors say it will take a couple of weeks before she feels back to normal again.
TdF to start on ITV4 at 2.45.


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks Mo. I generally replace mine every 3-4 years and always after a crash. I'll take a look at those but first I'm going to see if my current helmet, Kask Mojito X, is still available as it suits me very well.



My other half loves her Kask Mojito . I think they were discontinued but were so popular Kask bought them back a couple of years ago . No idea if the design is the same .


----------



## 12boy (1 Jul 2022)

Gavroche, hope for a speedy recovery for Mrs G.
I read somewhere all bike helmets have to perform to the same standard and only really differ in style and ventilation. There are 2 types here....ones with a hard shell, ie Nutcase, and the ones like Mo has shown. But all the hard shell ones are alike to each other and the thin skinned ones to their type.
Be safe and well.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2022)

I have been pottering. Mr WD has cleaned the chimney so we are all ready for winter .

My son dropped by for a natter and a cup of coffee so that wasted a couple of hours as well


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> My other half loves her Kask Mojito . I think they were discontinued but were so popular Kask bought them back a couple of years ago . No idea if the design is the same .



The Mojito X, which I've just binned, is replaced by the Mijito 3 which I've just purchased. I looked very closely at Abus, which have good reviews, but opted for the Kask on the basis of better ventilation, good internal adjustment and the previous one was very comfortable.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2022)

Theres too much sport on, currently my Good Lady is watching Tennis, I'm listening to the cricket on BBC Sport and I keep flicking over to CrashNet to keep an eye on the F1 from Silverstone, and the Tour De France is on.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Theres too much sport on, currently my Good Lady is watching Tennis, I'm listening to the cricket on BBC Sport and I keep flicking over to CrashNet to keep an eye on the F1 from Silverstone, and the Tour De France is on.


With Eurosport/GCN/Discovery Channel etc. there is so much cycling coverage these days that it is almost impossible to keep up. It would easily be possible to find 5-6 hours a day, or even more. I don't want to watch that much of anything! Even skimming through the highlights takes too long so I now restrict myself to the 3 Grand Tours, single day classics, and a few interesting one-week stage races.



ColinJ said:


> Still waiting here. My afternoon ride has been postponed a week because a thunderstorm was forecast. If I can get a 7 km dry Metro ride in I will.


I nipped out and thought that perhaps the forecast had been wrong. It started peeing down just as I was getting home! No thunderstorm, but I was still pretty glad not to be up at 400 m in it.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> With Eurosport/GCN/Discovery Channel etc. there is so much cycling coverage these days that it is almost impossible to keep up. It would easily be possible to find 5-6 hours a day, or even more. I don't want to watch that much of anything! Even skimming through the highlights takes too long so I now restrict myself to the 3 Grand Tours, single day classics, and a few interesting one-week stage races.
> 
> 
> I nipped out and thought that perhaps the forecast had been wrong. It started peeing down just as I was getting home! No thunderstorm, but I was still pretty glad not to be up at 400 m in it.



The only one I watch usually is the Tour De France, then only the high lights program.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2022)

We have a climbing rose which has been doing really well.
The last week it has been looking sad so I have just been down the garden to see it.........Black Leaf, all over.
So I deadheaded them, got the spray and gave them a good dosing.
I was just finishing when a big black cloud came over, the heavens opened and it p*ssed down.
Instructions are.....once a season only. I may have to ignore that.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Jul 2022)

Wordle in 2 ! did anybody ever guess correctly and get it in 1 ( the first ) attempt I wonder


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Wordle in 2 ! did anybody ever guess correctly and get it in 1 ( the first ) attempt I wonder



There’s been a few. I suppose if you stick to the same starter word long enough you might eventually get lucky.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jul 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Wordle in 2 ! did anybody ever guess correctly and get it in 1 ( the first ) attempt I wonder



MrsD in 3.
Me in 4


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We have a climbing rose which has been doing really well.
> The last week it has been looking sad so I have just been down the garden to see it.........Black Leaf, all over.
> So I deadheaded them, got the spray and gave them a good dosing.
> I was just finishing when a big black cloud came over, the heavens opened and it p*ssed down.
> *Instructions are.....once a season only.* I may have to ignore that.


There's another two seasons left in the year!


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I think we might have. I'll check. Thanks.


I'm sure you'll have banana's somewhere. Use the inside of the skin on affected areas.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2022)

Morning. A damp and dismal start here. Having eaten far too much yesterday and loafed about in the afternoon, I must get out soon for a decent walk rain or no rain.

Happy with a 4 in Wordle this morning. Don’t some people like to complain for the sake of it in here some days re the spoiler. Still baffled


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jul 2022)

Wet here also Mo.
A nice chill day ahead with sport on tv.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2022)

Morning all, bright and sunny here.
Uncle Ernie has stumped up 4 x £25 prizes this month
Now listening to Tony Blackbum on the radio, and drinking the first mug of tea. 
Sainsbury's are delivering a few things between 10.00 and 11.00, so I will get the dog walked before then .
More armchair TDF today.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2022)

Coooooeee folks damp and miserable here as well.

Must have a look and see of uncle Ernie has given me anything. Probably NOT

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2022)

Hoorah. My losing streak is over I won 2 x £25 on the PB's.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Wordle in 2 ! did anybody ever guess correctly and get it in 1 ( the first ) attempt I wonder



I have got wordle in2 a couple of times,
but I did once get wordhurdle in 1. My opening word of STRIKE came up.

WordHurdle 240 1/6 #wordhurdle
💙💙💙💙💙💙


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2022)

Morning again. I should have held off going out as the rain is now off. Never mind, it's looking more promising for the next couple of weeks if I can believe the BBC weather forecast.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Jul 2022)

Morning all , raining here too.
BBC weather forecast is pants . As a sailor I’ve tried most of the weather sites and in my view the Met Office one is still the best . 😀


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

A few things to do this morning, then hitching up at lunchtime and towing up on to Exmoor. 
Nothing on the PBs for us.....again!


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks, I've been for an early bimble, out the house at half seven, rode my Brinklow loop and covered 24 miles, the rain started as I was riding past Coombe Abbey having already turned for home, I donned my rain jacket and carried on, as I turned into Nunts Lane a couple of roads from home the rain stopped, I got home looking like a drowned rat. I didn't quite step off the bike and into the shower, I had to get the papers and help my Good Lady with the commode first, but I would have if I could. Up until the rain arrived I was enjoying my self, it was my first ride in a fortnight and I was starting to miss my cycling.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, bright and sunny here.
> Uncle Ernie has stumped up 4 x £25 prizes this month
> Now listening to Tony Blackbum on the radio, and drinking the first mug of tea.
> Sainsbury's are delivering a few things between 10.00 and 11.00, so I will get the dog walked before then .
> ...



Hurruph.....two of those should be mine. Bugger all this month!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again. I should have held off going out as the rain is now off. Never mind, it's looking more promising for the next couple of weeks if I can believe the BBC weather forecast.



Same problem here. It's rained all night and was still raining 15 minutes before set off time for the meet. Decided to stay home. Just checked the messenger group and everyone decided the same but delayed for 45 minutes by which time the sun was shining but I didn't see the messages!!!  Beautiful morning here now and the forecast for next week is absolute PANTS!


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2022)

My memories on facebook this morning,Lol


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2022)

Hmmm.......well good morning though I'm not sure about the good. Dropped out of the club ride. See above. Now it's beautiful. Still I have jobs to do. Just finished building the new IKEA bathroom vanity unit ready for the plumber next week. No swearing involved. Discovered the joiner is coming next week to fit the last new double glazed window. Damned expensive windows for this house. Old cottage subject to an Article 4 direction which means the original windows can only be replaced with exact replicas. Every window is a different size so the frames have to be handmade in wood. £1000 for this one which is why we've done them slowly over the years. It's a swivel window as well otherwise it's impossible to clean from the outside.

Lots of other jobs on. Apply for Mrs P's pension and buy her extra years. Ironing - the one cheap task of the day. I'm on the club bar rota tonight and I guess I'll find loads more to do. For one thing British Gas owe me £20 as compensation for a complaint I made. Nothing has happened so now I can complain about the complaint. 

Oh and no extra sprinkles from Ernie.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> My memories on facebook this morning,Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 651180



I take it you always go for the premium rate £5 worth?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2022)

I have to go to town to post something. And I need to buy some gravy granules as well. After that I have sod all to do as it looks like its going to rain at any minute.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to go to town to post something. And I need to buy some gravy granules as well. After that I have sod all to do as it looks like its going to rain at any minute.


You wanting to get gravy rain?


----------



## pawl (2 Jul 2022)

Been raining here on and off all morning .Start a job in the garden it rains .Go in the garage to have a cuppa , it stops raining Go out again rain starts 

It’s piddling it down now


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Been raining here on and off all morning .Start a job in the garden it rains .Go in the garage to have a cuppa , it stops raining Go out again rain starts
> 
> It’s piddling it down now



I’ve stuck the cycling on but find the flat days pretty boring. I might chance another walk and hope there’s no more showers.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve stuck the cycling on but find the flat days pretty boring. I might chance another walk and hope there’s no more showers.



*Please don't give any spoilers for the Tour - I will be on catch-up in the wee hours every day! *

They finish over a humongous great exposed sea bridge today which hopefully will be subject to strong winds and therefore cause exciting chaos!!!


----------



## Dirk (2 Jul 2022)

The Eagle has Landed


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has Landed
> 
> View attachment 651213
> 
> ...



Hmm.......I like Piper's crisps second only to _Fiddler's_ Lancashire Crisps


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> *Please don't give any spoilers for the Tour - I will be on catch-up in the wee hours every day! *
> 
> They finish over a humongous great exposed sea bridge today which hopefully will be subject to strong winds and therefore cause exciting chaos!!!


So no saying who's in the yellow jersey?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> *Please don't give any spoilers for the Tour - I will be on catch-up in the wee hours every day! *
> 
> They finish over a humongous great exposed sea bridge today which hopefully will be subject to strong winds and therefore cause exciting chaos!!!



A bit harsh Colin, you can't really expect everyone to live nearly 24 hours out of sync with the TDF.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A bit harsh Colin, you can't really expect everyone to live nearly 24 hours out of sync with the TDF.


I absolutely _CAN_ expect that and I had to delete my original reply because you would have thought that _REALLY _harsh... 

I would like everybody on the forum to keep all sport, film, TV and book spoilers to clearly labelled spoiler threads or spoiler blocks _*at all times*_ and also put anything else that might upset someone in a spoiler block! Not to do so is selfish and unnecessary. 

Is it _really _so hard to do this...?


Spoiler: TdF prologue



It was wet in Copenhagen yesterday so a few riders fell off. Pog and Rog looked good!



For example, for some reason (that I cannot understand) you expressed disgust at a discussion about ear problems. I respected that and put my subsequent remarks in a spoiler block


Spoiler: LIKE THIS



Paul really doesn't like reading things like this - [SOMETHING YUCKY] - and I respect his right not to do so!



For you to think it ok to talk openly about things that someone has politely asked you to disguise suggests to me that I shoul be free to come on here and talk openly about bodily functions or anything else that I like in great detail at any time and blow everybody else.

This subject comes up all the time. It happened on the '_Tea_' thread years ago. I politely asked people to put TdF race discussions in spoiler threads or spoiler blocks. They laughed and just carried on doing it. Well, when someone effectively says to me "_I don't effing care how you feel_", I am not left with much choice... I left that thread and never returned. 

I would like to stay in _this _thread but if it is made unacceptable to me I will make one final post here and be on my way.

Yes, I do feel very strongly about this.


----------



## pawl (2 Jul 2022)

Tv news football reports If you don’t want to know the results look away now


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2022)

I have been sitting up at the pond with Mr WD while he did a spot of fishing. He caught some fudge, roach and Rudd. Only small ones but that was good enough. 

The weather has been gorgeous here today.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Tv news football reports If you don’t want to know the results look away now



I was just thinking about football! I couldn't care less about the game but I'm sure that 90% of football fans would not like me to hop out of my time machine and announce the final score 30 seconds after kick-off!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been sitting up at the pond with Mr WD while he did a spot of fishing. He caught some fudge



A finger of fudge is just enough!


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2022)

Sounds like I need to learn how to do spoilers.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Sounds like I need to learn how to do spoilers.



I don’t know how to do them either.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> A finger of fudge is just enough!





The one that was running though my head this afternoon was the cresta add from the 60's not sure why.



View: https://youtu.be/K2NQbycqkLM


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2022)

Like this?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Like this?



That's the inline type. The problem with that one is that it doesn't give any idea of what it is for so the temptation is to click on it to find out!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> A finger of fudge is just enough!





Bloody hell. Gudgen not fudge


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2022)

My sister was going to take an old lady to the cinema to watch a thriller that they had both been looking forward to. A friend spoke to them just before they set off and blurted out the twist in the finale so they knew exactly what the whole thing was about before they went. They didn't bother going!



Spoiler: Psycho!



It wasn't Psycho, but to illustrate... "_The creepy guy running the motel was murdering guests. He kills the woman in the shower! He kept the mummified dead body of his mum upstairs!_"


----------



## pawl (2 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My sister was going to take an old lady to the cinema to watch a thriller that they had both been looking forward to. A friend spoke to them just before they set off and blurted out the twist in the finale so they knew exactly what the whole thing was about before they went. They didn't bother going!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do the posters on here a bit of an injustice.I can’t think of a time when a result or the end of a who dun it has been given away Wordle is popular on here but no one gives the answers.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I absolutely _CAN_ expect that and I had to delete my original reply because you would have thought that _REALLY _harsh...
> 
> I would like everybody on the forum to keep all sport, film, TV and book spoilers to clearly labelled spoiler threads or spoiler blocks _*at all times*_ and also put anything else that might upset someone in a spoiler block! Not to do so is selfish and unnecessary.
> 
> ...



I've nothing to say in reply to this other than the earwax remark was a joke.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been sitting up at the pond with Mr WD while he did a spot of fishing. He caught some* fudge*, roach and Rudd. Only small ones but that was good enough.
> 
> The weather has been gorgeous here today.


Chocolate?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2022)

Maybe I should have made my post about fishing a spoiler. Then my cock up might not have been noticed (accept by that dam Mo) of course


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I absolutely _CAN_ expect that and I had to delete my original reply because you would have thought that _REALLY _harsh...
> 
> I would like everybody on the forum to keep all sport, film, TV and book spoilers to clearly labelled spoiler threads or spoiler blocks _*at all times*_ and also put anything else that might upset someone in a spoiler block! Not to do so is selfish and unnecessary.
> 
> ...



Sorry but I am with PaulSB on this one .
Its nothing to do with your feelings which none of us want to upset , it’s about choices YOU have made.
You have decided to live your life to a different clock to 99.99% of the population. You could watch all the stages live or not look at the forum until after you decide to watch the stage . I’ve worked shifts and done both these things in my life .
No , you want the rest of us to work round you , which in my view is a little selfish.

I do not want you to leave ( your imput to this thread is great) and I will not be posting anything deliberately to make to sulk off but if sometime in the future, if I want to talk about a film / book or sport , I will and I will not be using a spoiler block .


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Maybe I should have made my post about fishing a spoiler. Then my cock up might not have been noticed (accept by that dam Mo) of course


Except not accept!!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Except not accept!!



I resisted! ….and damn not dam


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I resisted! ….and damn not dam


I thought she was still talking about fishing.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Except not accept!!



Do you know my wife ? She is a queen grammar/language nazi. 😀


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Do you know my wife ? She is a queen grammar/language nazi. 😀



We have a shop up the town with stickers on the windows with what he sells and it annoys me every time I go past as he sells stationary


----------



## rustybolts (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Except not accept!!





Pedant


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I resisted! ….and damn not dam





I think I'm going to sulk


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Pedant


There was an insurance advert covering the same wording when I read the post. 
Odd or what?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jul 2022)

Having now watched yesterday's 'exciting' TdF stage, it is safe for me to briefly return...

Well, I am now fairly sure that I have brain damage! I have suspected it for years, but enough things have happened now to convince me.

I accidentally gassed myself with carbon monoxide about 15 years ago. It nearly killed me. I was unconscious in the fume-filled room for some time before I woke up, crawled out, then blacked out again.

My speech was slurred for several days afterwards, even when I hadn't touched any alcohol. I started suffering from motion sickness, which had never bothered me before. I started mixing my words up in particularly odd ways (e.g. The bat hat on the cat!). I got very forgetful...

How forgetful? Well, I finished watching Bosch on Amazon Prime a few months ago. I binge-watched all 7 series - 68 episodes. I really liked the cast, especially Titus Welliver ('Bosch'). Last night, I was watching an episode of _The Mentalist_ and thought one of the cast looked a bit familiar. He reminded me of an _English _actor whose name eluded me... I gave up trying to remember who he was and used Prime Video's X-ray feature to look him up - aargh - Titus Welliver!!!!  (Ok, he _was _sporting a bushy grey beard, but flipping heck - the voice and eyes should have been unmistakeable! )

I had somebody come on one of my forum rides. I chatted to him for 2 or 3 hours. A year later, he came on another ride - I recognised his bike, but not _him_! 

Have I ever mentioned that I can't stand spoilers...? 

PS And I have probably posted about the carbon monoxide thing numerous times in this thread already! I just checked - YES!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jul 2022)

Oh, and in case you think I never post anything important...

Here's a dog playing baseball/rounders! 



(Watch it in slo-mo for extra impact!)


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
Mrs Tenkaykev set the bread machine on a delayed program which has woken me up as the machine went into a particularly vigorous knead cycle. Today is the local Fun Day on the recreation ground, and as well as the usual stalls, children’s fancy dress and other activities it’s the inaugural “ Rock on the Rec “ with several local bands. It’s between 4pm and 7pm so it’s hardly Glastonbury, but it says “ Bar “ so I’ll be checking it out 😎🍺🎶
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️☕️😎🚴


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2022)

Morning. Trying to summon the enthusiasm for an early spin.

Almost failed Wordle. Just got it on the last go.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2022)

Cooooeeee crappy hampers. It's damp here but might be a decent day later on. I couldn't sleep. Too hot and my tinnitus seemed to be particularly LOUD

No idea what today has in store.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2022)

Good day to you all. Lots of rain over night but the skies seem to be clearing which is good news. No real plans for today but a few bits 'n' bobs which need attention and I'll begin shortly. My asparagus bed badly needs weeding and the grass cutting which hopefully will be dry by the afternoon.

Had a bit of fun with trying to pay Mrs P's additional NI contributions yesterday. Generally I find the .gov.uk sites very good though it can be tricky to find things on occasion but when one does it's usually clear and helpful. Making this payment though? WOW! It's got scam alert written all over it. I'm sure it isn't a scam but the warning signs are there which I'd heed on any other site and so have done with this. To make payment one has to first enter an 18 digit code, it turns out this is the first 18 digits of a 28 digit code provided on the invitation to apply for the SP. OK, but a bit dodgy to my mind. This then opens a window with a single box requesting one to enter the amount to pay. No "Welcome Mrs P. This is your NI number etc" Nothing just a request for a lot of money.

Monday morning looks like a long time on the phone.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2022)

Anyone else having trouble with the Wordle thread? The huge graphic posted earlier means my phone can't load today's page - 464. That has to qualify as one of the daftest posts ever on here.

Wordle 379 4/6

🟨⬜🟨⬜⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
⬜🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the Wordle thread? The huge graphic posted earlier means my phone can't load today's page - 464. That has to qualify as one of the daftest posts ever on here.
> 
> Wordle 379 4/6
> 
> ...



Its all working as it should here, done in 5


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Its all working as it should here, done in 5



My screen freezes, sits for about five minutes and then I get a message saying "Aw, something, went wrong!"


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> My screen freezes, sits for about five minutes and then I get a message saying "Aw, something, went wrong!"



I struggled to get it to load earlier on the iPad.

Not long back a pleasant 26 mile bimble. Enjoyed the quiet roads. Went an out and back up to St Fillans on the A85 which I avoid later in the day, but it is nice early on a Sunday morning. Another few hours and there will be kamikaze motor cyclists zooming along it. 

I will probably watch a bit of tennis and catch the end of the cycling. I find flat stages boring and only really enjoy the final jostling and sprint. Sacrilege to say it, but I don't think road cycling is nearly as much fun to watch as it is to do. Anyone else agree?
I will watch McDonald and Dodds this evening. It's been an enjoyable series so far.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2022)

Blinkin blumin flippin ecky thump......has everyone got a stick of dynamite up the jacksie?? You are (nearly) all up and about.
A few bits n bobs to do but mainly a chill day.

Paul......what was the prognosis on your bike?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I struggled to get it to load earlier on the iPad.
> 
> Not long back a pleasant 26 mile bimble. Enjoyed the quiet roads. Went an out and back up to St Fillans on the A85 which I avoid later in the day, but it is nice early on a Sunday morning. Another few hours and there will be kamikaze motor cyclists zooming along it.
> 
> ...



I generally only watch the hill bits as the views etc are staggering.
I watch the last few days as well.


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I struggled to get it to load earlier on the iPad.
> 
> Not long back a pleasant 26 mile bimble. Enjoyed the quiet roads. Went an out and back up to St Fillans on the A85 which I avoid later in the day, but it is nice early on a Sunday morning. Another few hours and there will be kamikaze motor cyclists zooming along it.
> 
> ...



I don't mind the flat stages but prefer the mountains and the end of the stages, I don't like watching time trials.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Sun's out on Exmoor.
Got to nip down to Minehead to buy a pair of jogging pants as I forgot to pack mine before we went away.

Who is it that wants spoilers. I'veforgotten.

Sunday lunch booked at the Rest & Be Thankful Inn.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Blinkin blumin flippin ecky thump......has everyone got a stick of dynamite up the jacksie?? You are (nearly) all up and about.
> A few bits n bobs to do but mainly a chill day.
> 
> Paul......what was the prognosis on your bike?



Thanks for asking Dave. Nothing yet as the mechanic said he would wait till the owner returned from holiday so they could carry out the inspection together. This will be Monday/Tuesday depending on how much time they have. Nothing unusual in this, it's the way my LBS work and I like it. Obviously I hope I need nothing more than a tyre, I'd settle for a pair of wheels. To be honest I'll be devastated if the frame is damaged. It's silly but I love this bike, it's the best I've ever had and we've been through/achieved a lot together...........I know daft old bugger but then I'm a cyclist. If they're unsure about the frame, which means the LBS would err on the side of caution by writing it off, I'll be sending it off for a professional examination, ultra sound etc.

I don't think any of this is going to happen as I hit the pothole square on, no twisting or similar, just banged in and rode out. It was they rapid tyre deflation which threw me off.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I struggled to get it to load earlier on the iPad.
> 
> Not long back a pleasant 26 mile bimble. Enjoyed the quiet roads. Went an out and back up to St Fillans on the A85 which I avoid later in the day, but it is nice early on a Sunday morning. Another few hours and there will be kamikaze motor cyclists zooming along it.
> 
> ...



I very rarely get to watch any of the TdF. It clashes with Wimbledon and the telly is permanently tuned to BBC from lunch till play stops. If Mrs P isn't watching at the time it will be on live pause!! I don't get to watch the TdF highlights as I've usually gone to bed before the tennis finishes!  Come the morning I can't be arsed with yesterday's highlights

When I used to watch the TdF I enjoyed it all because much of the time my pleasure came from watching the surroundings, countryside and so on.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jul 2022)

Morning all, 
Today I am in Rye, East Sussex. 
I'm down on the nature reserve by the coast.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2022)

Housework is done. I have had a shower as well. And I have a load of washing in the machine .

A man is coming round this evening to look at a tree that needs to be felled. Mr WD doesn't want to do it as it's quite close to the power lines so we are happy for someone else to do it.

That's more money I need to spend


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jul 2022)

What is it with all this talk about cycling, I only come here for a gossip and to catch up on the latest grumblings and mishaps 😉
I watched the opening day of the Tour live on ITV4, only because we have friends who are in Copenhagen watching, and we thought we might spot them with their Welsh flag. The coverage was OK, the adverts though were dire! Online Bingo, lots of Charity appeals, Funeral plans, cremation plans, more bloody Bingo!
Watching the evening highlights suits us better, and the ads are the usual cars, food, supermarkets, banks etc.
Just back from a run. I was bimbling along minding my own business when I met another runner who I knew. Not wishing to appear past it, I tried to match his pace for a while. I'm knackered now and need to go for a lie down 😁


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Housework is done. I have had a shower as well. And I have a load of washing in the machine .
> 
> A man is coming round this evening to look at a tree that needs to be felled. Mr WD doesn't want to do it as it's quite close to the power lines so we are happy for someone else to do it.
> 
> That's more money I need to spend



Can't take it with you WD.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2022)

Where's @numbnuts?
Have the TV licencing people taken him away for not having a TV?

They might be making him watch Big Brother, I'm a celebrity and other "top notch productions" to show him what he's been missing.


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I very rarely get to watch any of the TdF. It clashes with Wimbledon and the telly is permanently tuned to BBC from lunch till play stops. If Mrs P isn't watching at the time it will be on live pause!! I don't get to watch the TdF highlights as I've usually gone to bed before the tennis finishes!  Come the morning I can't be arsed with yesterday's highlights
> 
> When I used to watch the TdF I enjoyed it all because much of the time my pleasure came from watching the surroundings, countryside and so on.



I usually leave my Good lady to watch the tennis on the TV and watch the TDF highlights on the ITV Hub on my desktop.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2022)

Phew, it's warm now. A little wander done so I can now sit on my bum most of the afternoon and watch the tennis. 2 Brits playing today. Be nice if they made it through again.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Can't take it with you WD.





Very true.👍


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Can't take it with you WD.





What's that saying? There's no pockets in a shroud?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> What is it with all this talk about cycling, I only come here for a gossip and to catch up on the latest grumblings and mishaps 😉
> I watched the opening day of the Tour live on ITV4, only because we have friends who are in Copenhagen watching, and we thought we might spot them with their Welsh flag. The coverage was OK, *the adverts though were dire! Online Bingo, lots of Charity appeals, Funeral plans, cremation plans, more bloody Bingo!*
> Watching the evening highlights suits us better, and the ads are the usual cars, food, supermarkets, banks etc.
> Just back from a run. I was bimbling along minding my own business when I met another runner who I knew. Not wishing to appear past it, I tried to match his pace for a while. I'm knackered now and need to go for a lie down 😁



Clearly they have the cycling demographic taped!


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2022)

We have a house full of family.


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I very rarely get to watch any of the TdF. It clashes with Wimbledon and the telly is permanently tuned to BBC from lunch till play stops. If Mrs P isn't watching at the time it will be on live pause!! I don't get to watch the TdF highlights as I've usually gone to bed before the tennis finishes!  Come the morning I can't be arsed with yesterday's highlights
> 
> When I used to watch the TdF I enjoyed it all because much of the time my pleasure came from watching the surroundings, countryside and so on.



Your last paragraph sounds like me.

Doubt if I will watch much.There other things I can be doing rather than sitting watching four or five hours of racing for three weeks How ever I do enjoy the one day races I know many will not agree .My favourite grand tour is the Tour Of Spain


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Housework is done. I have had a shower as well. And I have a load of washing in the machine .
> 
> A man is coming round this evening to look at a tree that needs to be felled. Mr WD doesn't want to do it as it's quite close to the power lines so we are happy for someone else to do it.
> 
> That's more money I need to spend



Shocking.


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Can't take it with you WD.



Then I for one I’m not blooming going .


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2022)

Just dug up a root of potatoes for dinner surprised how dry the ground is three or four inches below the surface.


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where's @numbnuts?
> Have the TV licencing people taken him away for not having a TV?
> 
> They might be making him watch Big Brother, I'm a celebrity and other "top notch productions" to show him what he's been missing.




Haven’t you watched both programs He’s staring in both


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Haven’t you watched both programs He’s staring in both


Never watched either, in any incarnation. I switch off or over the minute they're mentioned.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2022)

BTW....Wordle.
MrsD got it in 4.
I got it in 5 
She is far better at word games than me.


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Never watched either, in any incarnation. I switch off or over the minute they're mentioned.



Nor me .


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2022)

Wimbledon is on. I offered Mrs P strawberries and cream with a Pimms on the side. She commented negatively on this and requested a G&T.

Managed to watch some real(?) telly last night. Mrs P switched over after the tennis to Alien: Covenant. Now it's 43 years since I saw the original......I still find it hard to cope with that creature exploding out of people's stomachs. I went to bed.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Wimbledon is on. I offered Mrs P strawberries and cream with a Pimms on the side. She commented negatively on this and requested a G&T.
> 
> Managed to watch some real(?) telly last night. Mrs P switched over after the tennis to Alien: Covenant. Now it's 43 years since I saw the original......I still find it hard to cope with that creature exploding out of people's stomachs. I went to bed.



Cameron Norrie is playing well. Sadly Heather Watson was totally outclassed today.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Cameron Norrie is playing well. Sadly Heather Watson was totally outclassed today.



Yep, I've had half an eye on the game while playing online Canasta and enjoying my G&T.

The new great British hope. 😉


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, I've had half an eye on the game while playing online Canasta and enjoying my G&T.
> 
> The new great British hope. 😉


One eye on the game you were playing, another on your G&T. And half an eye on the telly. Where's/what's the other half of the eye on?


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jul 2022)

The evening is getting sunny and warm, curry from our favourite takeaway is on its way. A couple of cold beers in the fridge and all is well with the world. 😎


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2022)

I may partake of a gin tonight. Well one has to suffer now and again


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I may partake of a gin tonight. Well one has to suffer now and again



I would suffer if I drank it. My body doesn’t like alcohol. Never really enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Cameron Norrie is playing well. Sadly Heather Watson was totally outclassed today.



Thought Watsons serves were very weak


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I may partake of a gin tonight. *Well one has to suffer now and again*


Will the suffering be on the morrow!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thought Watsons serves were very weak



Yes. About 20mph slower than her opponent who looked much stronger all round.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2022)

The man from the village has been. £200 to top the tree. He'll probably take it down to half it's height. Mr WD can deal with it after that. Dafyd is fully licensed as well. Mr WD will be his labourer


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Will the suffering be on the morrow!





No. One will only have a small one


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> One eye on the game you were playing, another on your G&T. And half an eye on the telly. Where's/what's the other half of the eye on?



Cyclops here......I always like to have half an eye spare


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The man from the village has been. £200 to top the tree. He'll probably take it down to half it's height. Mr WD can deal with it after that. Dafyd is fully licensed as well. Mr WD will be his labourer



WOW! That is a good price. Our local tree surgeon wanted £1000 to thin out the crown of a sycamore in our garden. I suppose your guy just has to drop it?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! That is a good price. Our local tree surgeon wanted £1000 to thin out the crown of a sycamore in our garden. I suppose your guy just has to drop it?



Yes. That's all that's needed. No near neighbours or buildings so all's well. I thought it was a good price as well.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No. One will only have a small one



Yes I have heard that before. I have even said it before, myself


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

You all tucked up nice and safe in your beds?


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
Yesterday’s family fun day followed by “ Rock on the Rec” turned out to be a huge success. Looks like we have the makings of our own Glastonbury 😉🎶🍺
Today will be a gentle day as I supped a couple of cans of “ Shadows “ while listening to the music, and ordered an Indian takeaway when we got back home.
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️☕️👍


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. I was goo g to get up at 6 then managed.to doze off again.


Nice and sunny here at the moment. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry. Its wash day Monday, and we're down the club tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2022)

Morning all.
Sat here with a cup of peppermint tea and a ginger biscuit.
Come 0900** I am off to M&S as I need some tracky bottoms.
**been up since 0530 but will let the rush hour traffic die down.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2022)

I spoke to soon. The sun has gone now. I have to go to town to get some money to pay the man when he does the tree next Saturday and I need to pick Mr WD tablets up so a twofor. Can't waste petrol these days.👍


----------



## Paulus (4 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a sunny East Sussex. 
Breakfast shortly at the Kings Head where we are staying, and then off to Camber Sands. The dog does like a good run on the beach.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jul 2022)

Off to Wimborne soon, I've eaten all my unsulphured apricots and need to restock from " Spill the Beans ", I usually succumb to their display of dark chocolate covered crystallised ginger ❤️
( my one weakness... )


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

The crash at Silverstone looked pretty bad yesterday.  Very good race though and congratulations to Carlos Sainz on his  first win.
There......I think that should be OK.

Off out doing 'house for sale' drive bys this morning in Watchet.
Just lookin'....
Lunch with best mates in Dunster.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Yesterday’s family fun day followed by “ Rock on the Rec” turned out to be a huge success. Looks like we have the makings of our own Glastonbury 😉🎶🍺
> Today will be a gentle day as I supped a couple of cans of “ Shadows “ while listening to the music, and ordered an Indian takeaway when we got back home.
> Have a peaceful day folks ☀️☕️👍



Keep on rockin' Kev.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I spoke to soon. The sun has gone now. I have to go to town to get some money to pay the man when he does the tree next Saturday and I need to pick Mr WD tablets up so a twofor. *Can't waste petrol these days*.👍



Speaking of which. I've altered my driving style recently because of the fuel increases. I do a lot of short motorway journeys, 10-12 miles, and now drop into the inside lane and set the cruise control at 55. What's astonishing is the speed at which everyone passes me!

I'm out today.......gotta buy a rug and flat cap


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2022)

Good day world. It's blowing a gale here, what is going on? Where is summer? I've no cycling buddies available today and with this wind I'm put off the idea of a solo run. I'll head up to the allotment, the shallots have dried well and need cleaning for storage, garlic needs bunching and stringing up and the onions may be ready to be harvested.

Remember I was suspicious about making a payment for Mrs P's additional NI? WOWSER! I nearly made a massive mistake! It clearly wasn't a scam or anything but it didn't feel right so I stopped. We rang the Helpline this morning, the guy we spoke to was brilliant. I had the wrong code number, I nearly pushed the button on +/-£4000 which could have ended up anywhere! 

The advisor was great, answered all the questions and provided all the info we needed. He also gave us information we didn't know about. This may be useful to others here? Mrs P can claim NI credits for the time we have cared for our granddaughter, it could save us a year's worth of contributions. The child has to be under 12 and the family member, grandparent in our case, under State Pension age.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Speaking of which. I've altered my driving style recently because of the fuel increases. I do a lot of short motorway journeys, 10-12 miles, and now drop into the inside lane and set the cruise control at 55. What's astonishing is the speed at which everyone passes me!
> 
> I'm out today.......gotta buy a rug and flat cap



If you buy a flat hat, you won't need the rug.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2022)

I think I need to lie down in a dark room for a while. I. DID. SOME. IRONING. .

Mr WD made a suitable and not very funny joke about me finding the iron and ironing board after all these years. I am sure the black eye he is now sporting will fade in a few days.

Chilli today and I have no doubt that at least one of my youngest grandchildren will tirn up just as we are about to eat. They always do.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think I need to lie down in a dark room for a while. I. DID. SOME. IRONING. .
> 
> Mr WD made a suitable and not very funny joke about me finding the iron and ironing board after all these years. I am sure the black eye he is now sporting will fade in a few days.
> 
> Chilli today and I have no doubt that at least one of my youngest grandchildren will tirn up just as we are about to eat. They always do.


Which is worse, his black eye or your Burt ear(from when the phone rang*).



*It just wanted someone to talk to.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> If you buy a flat hat, you won't need the rug.



Better still you can get those tartan hats that come with an integrated ginger rug 😎


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2022)

Back from M&S. What a shambles it is. I wanted tracky bottoms. The very few racks were rammed and in absolutely no order.
I eventually found just one pair in my size.

Its a long time since I've been shopping for KNICKERS!!! But needs must .
Also got some ready meals... 3 for £8.50


----------



## Paulus (4 Jul 2022)

Camber sands. Miles of sandy beach. On the other side of the River Rother though, it's all stones and shingle.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Back from M&S. What a shambles it is. I wanted tracky bottoms. The very few racks were rammed and in absolutely no order.
> I eventually found just one pair in my size.
> 
> Its a long time since I've been shopping for *KNICKERS*!!! But needs must .
> Also got some ready meals... 3 for £8.50



 errr Dave..........did you trying tell us something?

Real men wear pants! Or grundies. Knickers?!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2022)

Just spoke to HMRC and got the correct reference number. Magic. I recall the days when talking to a government department on the phone was an absolute nightmare. These days the staff are really very, very good in my experience.

Sure it can take a long time to get through but they're always helpful and friendly. Result.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> errr Dave..........did you trying tell us something?
> 
> Real men were pants! Or grundies. Knickers?!



No no no.....they were not for me, honestly they're not.

Though I do admit to trying a pair on.... just to check them out


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jul 2022)

A pleasant walk to Wimborne. The shop that sells a variety of mobility aids has branched out and has a couple of electric bikes on display outside. I stocked up on a few things and was going to walk back home, about a mile in and I decided the bus was a wiser option. Noticed the postbox adjacent to the bus stop has been wool bombed, they’re a wealthy bunch judging by the coins. And speaking of mobility devices, our double decker bus was patiently following an elderly gent in his electric buggy for quite a distance before the said gent pulled in to let the bus get past. 👩‍🦼


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> errr Dave..........did you trying tell us something?
> 
> Real men wear pants! Or grundies. Knickers?!





He doesn't like to talk about it. Well not much anyway


----------



## pawl (4 Jul 2022)

Short ride this morning.Sunny when I set out .Ten minutes into the ride I was wishing I had at least put arm warmers on Cloudy with a cold wind


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2022)

Third load in the washing machine, first load out on the line, one load to go, sheets and pillow cases changed on both beds. I've also backed up the files on my desktop, I usually do that once a month but haven't done it for a couple of months, I back up both to a external harddrive and online.I've got have a sort out in the boxroom this afternoon, we're having all our blinds replaced tomorrow and need to give them room to work.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> He doesn't like to talk about it. Well not much anyway



Now there's a thing.
I still have some string Y fronts that I bought in 1963.
They are a bit grey and have some funny coloured streaks in BUT they are comfy.
I did have the string vests to match but decided that real men don't wear vests so binned them.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Now there's a thing.
> I still have some string Y fronts that I bought in 1963.
> They are a bit grey and have some funny coloured streaks in BUT they are comfy.
> I did have the string vests to match but decided that real men don't wear vests so binned them.



You must cut quite a figure in that ensemble


----------



## Sterlo (4 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A pleasant walk to Wimborne. The shop that sells a variety of mobility aids has branched out and has a couple of electric bikes on display outside. I stocked up on a few things and was going to walk back home, about a mile in and I decided the bus was a wiser option. Noticed the postbox adjacent to the bus stop has been wool bombed, they’re a wealthy bunch judging by the coins. And speaking of mobility devices, our double decker bus was patiently following an elderly gent in his electric buggy for quite a distance before the said gent pulled in to let the bus get past. 👩‍🦼
> View attachment 651464


It's a flat cap being modelled for @PaulSB


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2022)

My granddaughter has finished her first year at Uni with a 2.1. She dropped out of uni when she was 18 due to some problems but at the age of 24 she has done good. She is really happy about her results and is looking forward to second year. She is the second oldest in her subject. The oldest person is a 70 year old man.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My granddaughter has finished her first year at Uni with a 2.1. She dropped out of uni when she was 18 due to some problems but at the age of 24 she has done good. She is really happy about her results and is looking forward to second year. She is the second oldest in her subject. The oldest person is a 70 year old man.



Congratulations to her and doubly so for knowing when it was best to stop and then when to start again


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My granddaughter has finished her first year at Uni with a 2.1. She dropped out of uni when she was 18 due to some problems but at the age of 24 she has done good. She is really happy about her results and is looking forward to second year. She is the second oldest in her subject. The oldest person is a 70 year old man.



Well done to her.

I don't remember us getting grades until the final year, but that could just be my awful memory!

I was the same at 18-19. I bummed around then spent 5 years working as a factory labourer (including failing to get to know @dave r, who worked there too for a few weeks!). 

I didn't go back to university until I was 27. I'm fairly sure that I was the oldest of 130+ students, though there was one other who looked at least mid-20s.

I have been to the dentist this morning, for the first time since the end of 2019. An appointment in early 2020 was put off because of Covid-19, and I hadn't bothered making another appointment until now. I recently felt a few twinges in an upper molar so I thought it was time to go back. Yes, some rot has set in. Apparently it is below the gum line so I have the choice of a complex filling or extraction. The dentist said that the filling might have a fairly short lifetime and need redoing in 2 or 3 years. She has left it up to me to choose whether to try to save the tooth or have it whipped out. I am tempted just to get rid of it... That would be £90 once, rather than potentially two or three lots of £130+ and eventually have it taken out anyway when I am very old. I have about 6 weeks to think about it, unless toothache develops in the meantime and I have to ask for an emergency appointment.

I have one thing to say about those inline blurred anti-spoilers - they are bloody daft because you have to click on them to find out if it is safe to click on them!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I finally finished the Times Quick Cryptic Crosswords book 2. I am starting book 3 now. I still haven't dared go back to the book of standard cryptics because when I originally tried to solve the first puzzle, it took me days to solve just a few clues. It would be interesting to see if solving 180 quick cryptic puzzles has improved my skills enough for me to cope now!



I had a go at the full cryptic puzzle #1 again today. I managed to find 6 more answers, so I _AM _getting better, but it is slow progress. I could see it being at least another year before I can solve an entire puzzle and there are 200 of them in the book! 

I am really getting stuck in to Quick puzzle book #3 now though so I just bought book #4. I have it ready for the autumn puzzle-solving season by which time book #3 should have been completed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I had a go at the full cryptic puzzle #1 again today. I managed to find 6 more answers, so I _AM _getting better, but it is slow progress. I could see it being at least another year before I can solve an entire puzzle and there are 200 of them in the book!
> 
> I am really getting stuck in to Quick puzzle book #3 now though so I just bought book #4. I have it ready for the autumn puzzle-solving season by which time book #3 should have been completed.



That's the thing with cryptic clues. When you see the answer then the way the clue was worded makes sense, and of course a lot are deliberate "red herrings " to misdirect you. ( A recent clue referred to " soldiers quarters " and I'm thinking Barracks. I got the answer when I realised that the soldiers being referred to were soldier ants )


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That's the thing with cryptic clues. When you see the answer then the way the clue was worded makes sense, and of course a lot are deliberate "red herrings " to misdirect you. ( A recent clue referred to* " soldiers quarters "* and I'm thinking Barracks. I got the answer when I realised that the soldiers being referred to were soldier ants )


Eggs, simple.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2022)

Intelligent, omitting line in travel document? The other way round (4, 5)

Click for answer ----> Vice versa

I knew those inline spoiler blurrers would come in handy for _something_!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2022)

PS And that is a perfect example of why spoilers should be hidden. If 3 or 4 of you would like to have a go at that clue, why should the first person ruin it for the others by blurting it out!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2022)

I think spoilers and who did what when and why and ruining it for 1 should be well and truly put to bed.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think spoilers and who did what when and why and ruining it for 1 should be well and truly put to bed.



Yep, I can think of a lot more things that bother me than a spoiler on an Internet forum. Maybe I’m just used to it as I used to watch stuff on telly with dad and he kept telling me what was going to happen if it was something I hadn’t seen.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

Who has rain/wind/sunshine/blue/grey skies?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Who has rain/wind/sunshine/blue/grey skies?





All of them. Not necessarily in that order


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> All of them. Not necessarily in that order


Changing that fast!


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2022)

Blue skies, grey skies, wind and low temperatures, turned into a lovely warm sunny evening. I got our washing dry but we had a blank night at the bingo, we didn't win a thing, not many in the club, apparently the trip to the Isle of Wight was very good but several people, including my Brother In Law and his wife, returned sick.


----------



## 12boy (4 Jul 2022)

Went on a little walk beginning at Brainard Lake in Colorado at 10500 ft and ending at Mitchell Lake at 10900. The lake pic is Brainard. The other is a Moose we encountered, which was scary as they are prone to vicious attacks. There is also a pic of some water lillies in a high alt pond.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Blue skies, grey skies, wind and low temperatures, turned into a lovely warm sunny evening. I got our washing dry but we had a blank night at the bingo, we didn't win a thing, not many in the club, apparently* the trip to the Isle of Wight *was very good but several people, including my Brother In Law and his wife, returned sick.


Worked for a tour company that did trips to the Isle of Wight. Two coaches a year were expected not to return to the departure point on that tour.* They'd be taken out of service for deep cleaning. 
We were given body fluid spillage kits, just in case.

*No other tour had the expectation of one a year, much less two.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> Went on a little walk beginning at Brainard Lake in Colorado at 10500 ft and ending at Mitchell Lake at 10900. The lake pic is Brainard. The other is a Moose we encountered, which was scary as they are prone to vicious attacks. There is also a pic of some water lillies in a high alt pond.


You didn't wait to see if it'd charge for entry?


----------



## 12boy (4 Jul 2022)

We quietly hid among some trees. They don't try to butt, since there arent always horns but they trample people with their front hooves. At this time of year cow moose with calves are arguably the most dangerous N American mammal.


----------



## rustybolts (5 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! That is a good price. Our local tree surgeon wanted £1000 to thin out the crown of a sycamore in our garden. I suppose your guy just has to drop it?



These guys think they are brain surgeons not tree surgeons with the prices they charge


----------



## rustybolts (5 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I would suffer if I drank it. My body doesn’t like alcohol. Never really enjoyed it anyway.



Hi Mo , how did you get on with your caffine reduction programme to enhance better sleep ? are you still implementing it ? I am going to have a try . I heard its better to reduce intake over a few weeks rather than to go cold turkey. My sleep pattern is atrocious


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> We quietly hid among some trees. They don't try to butt, since there arent always horns but they trample people with their front hooves. At this time of year cow moose with calves are arguably the most dangerous N American mammal.


Never get between the mother and her young.
You lived to tell the tale, and post the photo though.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Hi Mo , how did you get on with your caffine reduction programme to enhance better sleep ? are you still implementing it ? I am going to have a try . I heard its better to reduce intake over a few weeks rather than to go cold turkey. My sleep pattern is atrocious



Not very well yet as you can see! Got back up and made a mug of milky Barleycup before I try again.

Some people seem to notice a difference quite quickly but I’ve heard of others who it took several months before their sleep improved.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not very well yet as you can see! Got back up and made a mug of milky Barleycup before I try again.
> 
> Some people seem to notice a difference quite quickly but I’ve heard of others who it took several months before their sleep improved.



Morning Mo, do you think it might be due to lack of exercise 🤔😉


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. A damp and dull start for us but its supposed to get nicer. I will believe that when I see it. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2022)

Am I 1st (apart from those who can't sleep?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2022)

Obviously not as that Welsh woman sneaked in


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Obviously not as that Welsh woman sneaked in



…and here was me sitting patiently to allow you to post first!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks. Like Mo and Kev I have not slept well but did grab another 90 minutes or so around 5.30. Fed up with this.

A beautiful day has dawned and it's small person day so mustn't complain too much as these are good things.

Not much else really. I should hear from the LBS later about the bike. I'll give them till 3.00pm and if I've heard nothing I'll call. 🤞


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2022)

Well here I am, with another cup of peppermint tea and ginger biscuit.
Now, I have said before that we eat very little in the way of cake etc.
So yesterday our son sent MrsD a lovely birthday hamper which included a Victoria sponge, 4 cherry bakewells and 4 scones.
So we hatched a cunning plan. Our daughter was calling later.......we would pass them to her on the QT.
So she turned up............ with..............
A chocolate cake .
So, what to do with a stack of cakes we can't eat.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Obviously not as that Welsh woman sneaked in





You snooze you lose as they say


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Am I 1st (apart from those who can't sleep?



At first glance I read that as “ I am 11st and were complaining/ bragging about your weight 🤔


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2022)

Good morning people, we have the blinds man in today, we're having our old knackered blinds replaced.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, we have the blinds man in today, we're having our old knackered blinds replaced.





I def need new glasses. I thought that read " we have the blind man In today".


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, we have the blinds man in today, we're having our old knackered blinds replaced.



One of the best gags from Vicar of Dibley.
If anyone can't recall and wants me to tell it just ask.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> One of the best gags from Vicar of Dibley.
> If anyone can't recall and wants me to tell it just ask.



We've never watched the program.


----------



## gavroche (5 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> We've never watched the program.



" Vicar of Dibley" and "Only fools and Horses" are the best two comedy series ever made in my opinion.


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> " Vicar of Dibley" and "Only fools and Horses" are the best two comedy series ever made in my opinion.



Don’t like Only Fools and Horses Vicar of Dibley and Dinner Ladies are my two favourites


----------



## gavroche (5 Jul 2022)

Good morning all. When I got up, about 30 minutes ago, I opened the curtains and what do I see: a red car parked right across my driveway. 
Don't some drivers ever think ? What if I needed to use my car? So I made my breakfast and kept an eye on it and eventually, this chap with a purple top came out and drove off. He was a carer to an old lady from across the road but that is no excuse from showing consideration to other road users. When I let Molly out, she went straight to the gate, thinking: " What is that doing there? " We live in a close so there is plenty of space to park on either side of my drive so no excuse for obstructing it. 
Right, this is my excitement for today so let's see what else is in store for the remainder. No ride possible due to my nursing duties for the last 6 days . Mrs G is improving slowly but still some way to go. 
Wet and cloudy today. 
Have a good one everyone.


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2022)

Was going to mow the lawns today.Mrs p wants me to help her defrost the chest freezer in the garage.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2022)

I've been for a short run, twice around the park and then 6 " efforts " where I tried to run a bit faster. All done and dusted in 30 minutes. Time for a shower then our Tuesday walking group.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> We've never watched the program.



Depending on your sense of humour it was one the very best ever. Some wonderful character actors.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Nice day in the offing here on Exmoor.
Going to Dulverton this morning for a couple of drive bys, then lunch in the Bridge Inn.
We've ruled out Watchet as a place to live; the old centre and harbour are pleasant enough, but the rest of the town reminds us too much of Ilfracombe.
Back home tomorrow.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2022)

Wordle.....in 2 today.
Never done that before.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jul 2022)

Mo.....exactly what is barley tea?
How do you prepare it ?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Obviously not as that Welsh woman sneaked in


Would you care to expand on that last part?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Mo.....exactly what is barley tea?
> How do you prepare it ?



It's not tea, it's a sort of coffee substitute made with rye, barley and chicory.


barleycup-in-powder


Nice 5 miles walk done and went into the Co-op for some bread, milk and fruit on the way home.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well here I am, with another cup of peppermint tea and ginger biscuit.
> Now, I have said before that we eat very little in the way of cake etc.
> So yesterday our son sent MrsD a lovely birthday hamper which included a Victoria sponge, 4 cherry bakewells and 4 scones.
> So we hatched a cunning plan. Our daughter was calling later.......we would pass them to her on the QT.
> ...


What did you say your address was?
Assuming the trains are running, to time, can be there(Chester) around the 5:40 mark.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jul 2022)

Good morning all. 
The washing machine is doing it's stuff, there will be a second load after this one.
The dog is knackered after the exertion of the weekends walks and frankly, so are we.
So a short dog walk this morning, followed by grass cutting, a short bimble to the local grocers for some fresh fruit and vegetables, and then I can settle down to watch the Tour.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Depending on your sense of humour it was one the very best ever. Some wonderful character actors.


I've been told mine is an odd one.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> " Vicar of Dibley" and "Only fools and Horses" are the best two comedy series ever made in my opinion.



I've not watched either of them, that type of comedy doesn't apeal much.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've been told mine is an odd one.



Me too I think as I very rarely find programmes others rave about funny. The likes of Monty Python which people seemed to love never had me even cracking a smile!


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not tea, it's a sort of coffee substitute made with rye, barley and chicory.
> 
> 
> barleycup-in-powder
> ...



Have they missed out the ground Acorn’s. My memory my be wrong but during WW2 Acorns we’re used as substitute for coffee


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Was going to mow the lawns today.Mrs p wants me to help her defrost the chest freezer in the garage.



Update freezer defrosted.Didn’t take long The steam from to jugs of hot water soon melted the ice.Lawn will be mowed afte I have consumed to Crumpets with melted cheese.Pot of low fat black Cherry Yoghurt and a dark chocolate mint flavoured Kit Kat


----------



## Sterlo (5 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Update freezer defrosted.Didn’t take long The steam from to jugs of hot water soon melted the ice.Lawn will be mowed afte I have consumed to Crumpets with melted cheese.Pot of low fat black Cherry Yoghurt and a dark chocolate mint flavoured Kit Kat



WHOA THERE!!! What do you mean cheese on crumpets, plain with lashings of butter or with jam but CHEESE!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

Sterlo said:


> WHOA THERE!!! What do you mean cheese on crumpets, plain with lashings of butter or with jam but CHEESE!!!!!


It's the stress of defrosting the freezer. He's not thinking straight, he probably meant to say Marmite.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2022)

Another short walk done so I can watch Wimbledon now. Djokovic first on I think.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another short walk done so I can watch Wimbledon now. Djokovic first on I think.


Thought they were going to do what Australia did to him.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Thought they were going to do what Australia did to him.



Nope. Thank goodness. Hope he wins. Glad he stuck to what he believes in.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2022)

The house now looking resplendent with its new vertical blinds in place, the old ones were looking dilapidated but had been up for over ten years. Next job is to sort out the shed roof, I'm not doing it myself, I'll get someone in, I don't feel like clambering round on a ladder with a roll of roofing felt in my hand.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2022)

I see Boris’s cabinet are deserting him. Only so much deceit and lies people can put up with!


----------



## Paulus (5 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see Boris’s cabinet are deserting him. Only so much deceit and lies people can put up with!



I'm surprised it's taken them so long.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> The house now looking resplendent with its new vertical blinds in place, the old ones were looking dilapidated but had been up for over ten years. Next job is to sort out the shed roof, I'm not doing it myself, I'll get someone in, I don't feel like clambering round on a ladder with a roll of roofing felt in my hand.



I did my 8’ x 12’ shed about eight years ago. I chose a heavy duty felt. I thought I was more able than I actually was. It was really hard work sitting on the ridge and waggling my arse backwards while unrolling it. There’s no way I could tackle it now. I did find a big tin of jollop in the shed and used that to coat the roof of Mrs Tenkaykev’s shed last summer ( we have one each 😉) My shed’s in desperate need of treatment.


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2022)

Sterlo said:


> WHOA THERE!!! What do you mean cheese on crumpets, plain with lashings of butter or with jam but CHEESE!!!!!



Forgot to add the Marmite


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's the stress of defrosting the freezer. He's not thinking straight, he probably meant to say Marmite.



Quite correct see my last response


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I did my 8’ x 12’ shed about eight years ago. I chose a heavy duty felt. I thought I was more able than I actually was. It was really hard work sitting on the ridge and waggling my arse backwards while unrolling it. There’s no way I could tackle it now. I did find a big tin of jollop in the shed and used that to coat the roof of Mrs Tenkaykev’s shed last summer ( we have one each 😉) My shed’s in desperate need of treatment.



I have a friend whose Facebook name is Johnny Two Sheds.


----------



## Sterlo (5 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Forgot to add the Marmite


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


>


Tha's bac. Ow's tha doin!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

How did folk manage 46 years ago?


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2022)

Hello world. Breezy and wet. I mean, come on, it's July! In fact it's July 6th which means I've reached the once unimaginable age of 68! 

The New York Times games website is down. This is not acceptable. The NYT has a nice selection of puzzles I enjoy with morning coffee............counter, counter, counter......


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world. Breezy and wet. I mean, come on, it's July! In fact it's July 6th which means I've reached the once unimaginable age of 68!
> 
> The New York Times games website is down. This is not acceptable. The NYT has a nice selection of puzzles I enjoy with morning coffee............counter, counter, counter......




Happy birthday.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. A damp start here and cool again. A pattern is forming here think 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The New York Times games website is down. This is not acceptable. The NYT has a nice selection of puzzles I enjoy with morning coffee............*counter, counter, counter*......



counter, counter, counter?????

chunter, chunter, chunter..........oh good it is a word.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks, no breakfast for me this morning, fasting blood test half eight, I'm sat here and my belly thinks my throats been cut. Yoga and out to lunch later.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world. Breezy and wet. I mean, come on, it's July! In fact it's July 6th which means I've reached the once unimaginable age of 68!
> 
> The New York Times games website is down. This is not acceptable. The NYT has a nice selection of puzzles I enjoy with morning coffee............counter, counter, counter......



Happy Birthday.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2022)

Morning. Managed a long lie.

Happy Birthday Paul 


We have an overcast, breezy but slightly muggy day with the chance of afternoon showers.

Wordle done and a mug of Barleycup to drink before heading out for a wander and put the green bins out on the way back. I seem to put more and more out as I do next doors as she isn’t very mobile, over the road are away for a few days so I’ll put theirs out, then there’s a lady along the end of the street that I usually do as she doesn’t keep well plus an elderly gentleman round the next street


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I seem to put more and more out as I do next doors as she isn’t very mobile, over the road are away for a few days so I’ll put theirs out, then there’s a lady along the end of the street that I usually do as she doesn’t keep well plus an elderly gentleman round the next street



That's very community spirited of you Mo, I put out and collected next doors bins, but only because they are away on holiday ( and feeling guilty about having inadvertently taken their empty bin and not realising until they'd reported theirs missing and had to pay for a new one...)


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Managed a long lie.
> 
> Happy Birthday Paul
> 
> ...



The Dordle was interesting, it contained a word I hadn't come across before so only one out of two today, I did manage the Wordle though.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jul 2022)

Morning all. 
Failed at Wordle this morning. Although I got wordhurdle in 6.
It's gone quite cloudy out at the moment, no rain is forecast though. 
All the usual things to do today before putting the Tour on the tellybox later on.


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see Boris’s cabinet are deserting him. Only so much deceit and lies people can put up with!



Send him a message.IKEA do cabinets


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world. Breezy and wet. I mean, come on, it's July! In fact it's July 6th which means I've reached the once unimaginable age of 68!
> 
> The New York Times games website is down. This is not acceptable. The NYT has a nice selection of puzzles I enjoy with morning coffee............counter, counter, counter......



Happy birthday young man


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2022)

Cool but little breeze here.
I was supposed to be taking MrsD for a mammogram plus draw fluid from where her op was.
Fortunately she has cried off. It was a 0930 appointment and 15 miles away which meant fighting through rush hour traffic. I have told her to rebook for a more sensible time ie 1030.
Instead I will nip to Tesco for a few bits.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Send him a message.IKEA do cabinets



Yes but IKEA cabinets fall apart if........oh, forget that.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2022)

I know, I know but it made me laugh


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world. Breezy and wet. I mean, come on, it's July! In fact it's July 6th which means I've reached the once unimaginable age of 68!
> 
> The New York Times games website is down. This is not acceptable. The NYT has a nice selection of puzzles I enjoy with morning coffee............counter, counter, counter......



Happy birthday!


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Hitching up and towing back home in a couple of hours time. Not very far, but it's a bit of a tortuous route through the middle of Exmoor with a caravan in tow. 
I quite enjoy these short 4 night breaks. Long enough to be worthwhile taking the van, but short enough so that there's not mountains of work to do when we get back.

@PaulSB Happy birthday


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world. Breezy and wet. I mean, come on, it's July! In fact it's July 6th which means I've reached the once unimaginable age of 68!
> 
> The New York Times games website is down. This is not acceptable. The NYT has a nice selection of puzzles I enjoy with morning coffee............counter, counter, counter......


Far too late for this then.




Or will it be all round to @Dave7's as he has the cakes!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yes but IKEA cabinets fall apart if........oh, forget that.


But only when the screws come loose.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2022)

Back from a pleasant 5 miles. It's overcast and breezy but still quite warm.

The GPS accuracy amazes me these days. You can see where I've put the neighbour's bins out!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from a pleasant 5 miles. It's overcast and breezy but still quite warm.
> 
> The GPS accuracy amazes me these days. You can see where I've put the neighbour's bins out!
> 
> ...


Something to turn off should you go for a walk on the nightshift, visiting houses.


----------



## gavroche (6 Jul 2022)

Salut tout le monde.
Glad to report that Mrs G is making good progress: she told me off this morning for not cleaning the house to her standards. 
Hoping to go for a short ride late afternoon as the weather is brightening up.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from a pleasant 5 miles. It's overcast and breezy but still quite warm.
> 
> The GPS accuracy amazes me these days. You can see where I've put the neighbour's bins out!
> 
> ...



I’ve just got the new Garmin 255, I went for a walk and there are a couple of cut throughs between houses. For the first one I snaked my way along between the fences, for the second one I walked straight down the centre line. When I looked at the tracks they were spot on, and that’s without the highest accuracy setting. Pretty impressive stuff for a wris based device.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Salut tout le monde.
> Glad to report that Mrs G is making good progress: she told me off this morning for not cleaning the house to her standards.
> Hoping to go for a short ride late afternoon as the weather is brightening up.



Good news indeed, if Mrs G is moaning at you then she’s surely on the mend 🤞


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2022)

Another few miles walked before lunch. I’m feeling it quite muggy and humid which I don’t enjoy so I think the rest of the day might be spent with my feet up watching tennis 🎾


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2022)

Houseworky stuff done. I have been pottering in my workroom

We are not very hungry today so sausage rolls for us.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Houseworky stuff done. I have been pottering in my workroom
> 
> We are not very hungry today so sausage rolls for us.



I just had a sandwich. Could do with another cuppa now though.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2022)

Back home now. 
Caravan dropped off at the storage yard.
Been to Tesco to pick up lunch and tonight's dinner. 
Currently munching a chicken salad sarnie and got a can of IPA to wash it down.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2022)

Busy morning, the next time I come up with something that involves driving during the rush hour I need someone to stop me, I haven't done it for years but it's every bit as bad as I remembered, anyway I got back from the health centre, I spent more time driving and waiting in the queue to have it done than having the blood taken, with just enough time to have breakfast, get changed, help my Good Lady with the commode and rush out to Yoga, after Yoga we went out to lunch and did some shopping, knackered now.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jul 2022)

We are having tagliatelly...... took me ages to prepare.
Well, I pierced the film and about to put it in the micro.


----------



## 12boy (6 Jul 2022)

Happy birthday PaulSB. Good to know Mrs Gavroche is up to hassling you a bit, Gavroche.


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> If it is leaving Roumania today, it will be another 3 weeks before it gets to you.



Confirmation the car is on its way to the import centre Expected arrival date 18th of July


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Jul 2022)

Afternoon all . Spent the afternoon watching todays stage of the tour , what a stage .
I’m off sailing now .
Hope everyone has had/is having a great day . 😀


----------



## Paulus (6 Jul 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all . Spent the afternoon watching todays stage of the tour , what a stage .
> I’m off sailing now .
> Hope everyone has had/is having a great day . 😀



A great stage today. The Tour at it's best.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> A great stage today. The Tour at it's best.



I'll look forward to the highlights.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I'll look forward to the highlights.



I’ve never got into it this year for some reason. Enjoying the tennis though.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve never got into it this year for some reason. Enjoying the tennis though.


You get to take out all your frustration on that 21/2" Ball.


----------



## Paulus (6 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I'll look forward to the highlights.



Not sure an hour is long enough.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
A bit of a restless night so I’m in the spare room looking at the world outside. Mrs Tenkaykev purchased some Brooks “Ghost”’ running shoes a while ago but has decided they’re not for her. We’ve passed them on to our daughter who’s delighted with them. She’s gone back to Saucony shoes, there’s a pair on order from “ Runners Need “ thought they were Portsmouth based but we’ve been tracking the shoes journey from Eindhoven as they move between UPS facilities.
Nothing planned for today, must get the Brommie out for a spin.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## Paulus (7 Jul 2022)

Good morning all. 
A bit of a cloudy start to the day here, but it is quite muggy
We have a carpet cleaning firm coming in today to do the front room, hall, stairs and landing, plus the two sofas. 
So emptying out the front room and hallway. The carpets are pretty dirty. So, hoovering and the waiting for them . we are third on their list, so they won't be around until this afternoon. Our Daughter is calling in late on to check on us, to make sure we are not spending too much of her inheritance 
Other than that, all the usual things to do. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. Dull and overcast but we are assured it's going to he a nice day. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A bit of a restless night so I’m in the spare room looking at the world outside. Mrs Tenkaykev purchased some Brooks “Ghost”’ running shoes a while ago but has decided they’re not for her. We’ve passed them on to our daughter who’s delighted with them. She’s gone back to Saucony shoes, there’s a pair on order from “ Runners Need “ thought they were Portsmouth based but we’ve been tracking the shoes journey from Eindhoven as they move between UPS facilities.
> Nothing planned for today, must get the Brommie out for a spin.
> Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍



Think I’ve tried most brands  I quite like my Asics Gel Nimbus and Saucony Triumph at the moment.

Another long lie for me. It looks like being a cracking day. Sun and blue sky already. Wordle done and a cuppa and browse before heading out before it gets too warm.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2022)

Excitement of the day is..... it's bin day. HOW. EXCITING. IS. THAT


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a cloudy and damp Coventry, we've had rain over night. I've got up twice this morning, quarter to five my Good Lady phoned from downstairs to say she needed the commode, once I 'd sorted that out I went back to bed and got up again at twenty to seven when the carer came. Switched on the computer checked my E-Mails and I'd got the results of yesterdays blood test, I've never had the results that quick before, no further action required.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2022)

Looks like Boris has lost the plot all together now and just sacking anyone that disagrees with him! Will someone please shoot him


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2022)

Good morning and it's looking as though we have beautiful weather ahead of us. Just as well as we have a serious bike ride planned for Friday. Speaking of bikes the person who needs to inspect my Cervelo has Covid so nothing will happen till next week at the earliest.

How do you all feel about sharing this thread with a law breaker? 🤔 I have an online Speed Awareness course at 8.00am. I'm sorry and would like to provide you with the full details available to me when I made my decision.

Based on the information available to me at the time I was driving at an appropriate speed. Of course if I had been given the correct information, presented with the full facts of the matter, I might well have reached a different conclusion and acted differently. Unfortunately this detail was not given to me and a full investigation has been launched and will report in a few weeks. I am of course happy to pay the fine and to learn the appropriate lessons. I'm grateful at this difficult time for the support of family and friends who have stood by me. I'm especially grateful to my wife who has agreed to bring me coffee and biscuits at the halfway point.

Thank you. This is all I have to say on the matter. It's time to draw a line under it and move on to more important matters.....


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jul 2022)

Cloudy here and set to remain cloudy.
We didn't make it to Tesco yesterday so will try again this morning.
Then I will see what the day brings.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2022)

Its come up on my facebook memories this morning, its been 7 years since I brought my Eastway.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning and it's looking as though we have beautiful weather ahead of us. Just as well as we have a serious bike ride planned for Friday. Speaking of bikes the person who needs to inspect my Cervelo has Covid so nothing will happen till next week at the earliest.
> 
> How do you all feel about sharing this thread with a law breaker? 🤔 I have an online Speed Awareness course at 8.00am. I'm sorry and would like to provide you with the full details available to me when I made my decision.
> 
> ...



Our youngest has a second Speed Awareness course to do shortly,


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like Boris has lost the plot all together now and just sacking anyone that disagrees with him! Will someone please shoot him





I think it's only a matter of time now before he goes. You cab only tell so many lies before they all catch up with you.

Labour are no better with Starmer. And Rayner lying and getting up to shenanigans. They are all as bad as each other. God help us


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it's only a matter of time now before he goes. You cab only tell so many lies before they all catch up with you.
> 
> Labour are no better with Starker. And Rather lying and getting up to shenanigans. They are all as bad as each other. God help us



Viva the revolution.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Viva the revolution.



The trouble is, what we then get might not be any better. Rock. Hard place so to speak.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2022)

Anyhoo. It's warm here already even though the sun isn't shining


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Off out shopping this morning then I've got to go to the Docs to have my bloods done.
Weather forecast is looking very good for the next couple of weeks.
Might dig the caravan out and nip down to Cornwall for a few days....


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The trouble is, what we then get might not be any better. Rock. Hard place so to speak.



Yes, but at least we would have tried.


----------



## Sterlo (7 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it's only a matter of time now before he goes. You cab only tell so many lies before they all catch up with you.
> 
> Labour are no better with Starker. And Rather lying and getting up to shenanigans. They are all as bad as each other. God help us



What a horrible image, Starmer starkers


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off out shopping this morning then I've got to go to the Docs to have my bloods done.
> Weather forecast is looking very good for the next couple of weeks.
> Might dig the caravan out and nip down to Cornwall for a few days....



I'm looking forward to some warmer weather.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2022)

Sterlo said:


> What a horrible image, Starmer starkers



Shoot


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm looking forward to some warmer weather.


No complaining when it gets too warm then.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

Sterlo said:


> What a horrible image, Starmer starkers


Picture Boris in the same way.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2022)

Looks like Boris is going to resign today.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2022)

..........and he's going. Thank feck!

Nice walk done. Getting really warm already. Met my neighbour in the park with his dogs and chummed him home.

Weetabix and nice cold milk this morning as it's too warm for porridge.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2022)

Sorry, not very PC but it made me


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jul 2022)

Morning....Boris going....... and grovelling to Brussels this time next year wait and see


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2022)

I have all the doors and windows open now letting in as much warmth as I can.

Later I will probably be shutting them all to keep the heat out


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have all the doors and windows open now letting in as much warmth as I can.
> 
> Later I will probably be shutting them all to keep the heat out



We seem to have a bit of breeze picking up now thank goodness. I can cope with heat better if there's a breeze.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jul 2022)

It's  here only 16.7c


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2022)

It's about 22 deg in my living room.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> ..........and he's going. Thank feck!



He's going, at last, but not until the autumn. He's clinging on for a little while yet.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jul 2022)

The front room is now clear. All carpets have been vacumed , now just a waiting game for the company to arrive.
The carpets look even worse when the furniture is out. The dirty patches stand out like-------- dirty areas..


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's  here only 16.7c


At least it's still in double figures!

In "olde money" it's 62.06°F.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> The front room is now clear. All carpets have been vacumed , now just a waiting game for the company to arrive.
> The carpets look even worse when the furniture is out. The dirty patches stand out like-------- dirty areas..





I always hate the waiting around for people to do things.


----------



## rustybolts (7 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like Boris has lost the plot all together now and just sacking anyone that disagrees with him! Will someone please shoot him



Wonder what he will say in his statement today


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I always hate the waiting around for people to do things.


Give him a chance, he'll let you know when he's ready.


----------



## pawl (7 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning....Boris going....... and grovelling to Brussels this time next year wait and see



Just reported on BBC Boris is busy replacing people in various cabinet posts.How can he do this when he has resigned Apparently he can remain as PM but not Conservative leader Think I’ve got that right PM is an appointment by the Queen God my brain hurts.


----------



## pawl (7 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sorry, not very PC but it made me
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 651821



That’s given me bigger laugh than Boris resigning


----------



## pawl (7 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Give him a chance, he'll let you know when he's ready.



He’s debating if he should return the tree house to IKEA he allegedly wants to buy for his sprogs


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Wonder what he will say in his statement today



Erm, erm, waffle, waffle, erm, erm.............just the usual we have listened to for the last few years.

I am not long back a nice bimble. Warm and quite breezy and quite a few other cyclists out and about. That's me exercised for the day so PJ's are already on and I might watch some cycling today for a change.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Erm, erm, waffle, waffle, erm, erm.............just the usual we have listened to for the last few years.
> 
> I am not long back a nice bimble. Warm and quite breezy and quite a few other cyclists out and about. That's me exercised for the day so PJ's are already on and I might watch some cycling today for a change.


You understand what he was saying, even if you didn't know what it meant!!


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2022)

I've given up on politics.
Nothing ever changes, life still goes on - makes no difference to my life.
Whoever you vote for.....it's always the government that gets in.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I always hate the waiting around for people to do things.



The carpet people are here. A Father and son team, the Dad used to live across the road from us.
Two cups of tea and now they are hard at it.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> The carpet people are here. A Father and son team, the Dad used to live across the road from us.
> Two cups of tea and now they are hard at it.


The two cups of tea an attempt at payment for work about to be done?


----------



## Paulus (7 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> The two cups of tea an attempt at payment for work about to be done?



Always worth a punt.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> Always worth a punt.


Did your plan work?


----------



## pawl (7 Jul 2022)

Yippee the local primary school packs up which is just up the road packs up for the summer break Traffic and road clogged wit cars will be considerably reduced I don’t usually go out on the bike until traffic clears


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

Another week before Wakes Week(Actually two weeks) starts the summer holidays.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2022)

Morning. I’m too warm already! It’s been a muggy night for sleeping but managed a few hours. Looking forward to getting out for a walk before it gets any warmer.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jul 2022)

Good morning. Looks as if its will be a beautiful day. Thank you all for the birthday wishes. Life has been a bit frantic the last 48 hours and I've hardly caught up. All OK now.

Heading out to the meet point for today's century ride in 30 minutes. I've had a poor sleep so I'm not sure this is a good plan.

Catch you all later.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2022)

Good Morning folks


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. it's warm here already. There is mist over the hills but its more like a heat haze I think. 

Going to be about one I think.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2022)

Morning all.
A pleasant day in store weatherwise.
I am off to the post office/bank to sort the aunties money out.
Breakfast will then be fresh fruit.......conference pear, strawberries and cherries.
See you later.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Yay 'tis Fish Friday! 
Off to B&M in Barnstaple this morning coz MrsD wants to spend money.
Will drop in to the Pilton Fryer on the way back.
Did one of my 'favourite' jobs yesterday. Changed the lip seal on the caravans cassette toilet. Always fun delving into the workings of a cassette - never know what gems you might discover.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay 'tis Fish Friday!
> Off to B&M in Barnstaple this morning coz MrsD wants to spend money.
> ...





I've never been in a B&M. I don't even know if there are any In Wales.


----------



## gavroche (8 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I've never been in a B&M. I don't even know if there are any In Wales.



Llandudno, Rhyl, Bangor have one. B&M is the new Woolworth ( if you are old enough to remember it).


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Llandudno, Rhyl, Bangor have one. B&M is the new Woolworth ( if you are old enough to remember it).



Thank god I don't live anywhere near any of those. And god bless the old Woolworths. It was really crap


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2022)

Morning again. Back from a pleasant 7 mile wander. I met the occasional person wearing a jumper or even a jacket but I was sweating with a t shirt. Either they feel the cold or my thermostat is broken! 

Feeling cooler now after my Weetabix and cold milk.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2022)

Out at eight this morning, got the Tesco run done early whilst it was quiet, got in there and discovered that half their cold cabinets weren't working and I couldn't get everything. We've had cake with our tea this morning, I had to get the dustpan out after my Good Lady dropped her Cream Horn.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again. Back from a pleasant 7 mile wander. I met the occasional person wearing a jumper or even a jacket but I was sweating with a t shirt. Either they feel the cold or my thermostat is broken!
> 
> Feeling cooler now after my Weetabix and cold milk.



Porridge and cinnamon for me today.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Llandudno, Rhyl, Bangor have one. B&M is the new Woolworth ( if you are old enough to remember it).



I always thought of Wilko as being the new Woolworths - they took over a lot of the old stores when Woolies went bust.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Jul 2022)

Morning all . Wish me luck , am going out for my first ride in 10 months 😀


----------



## gavroche (8 Jul 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Wish me luck , am going out for my first ride in 10 months 😀



Take it easy then as your legs will have forgotten how tough it can be.


----------



## rustybolts (8 Jul 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Wish me luck , am going out for my first ride in 10 months 😀



Let us know how you got on


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2022)

B&M......ours is very good. Brand names at a fraction of normal cost. Can only assume they buy masses of 'end of line' stuff but it all has a long use by date.
Local butchers.
Been using the same one for many years but sadly it has become clear that a lot of stuff they sell they now buy in eg sausages....they used to make their own but not now. Bacon......today 90% was prepacked and obviously bought in.
Sad really.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jul 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Wish me luck , am going out for my first ride in 10 months 😀



Good luck, hope you enjoy the obligatory bacon sandwich


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jul 2022)

morning afternoon all it's hot today, I've done the ironing made a loaf and been out for a ride on my trike.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jul 2022)

B&M....whats that - goes off to google
A shop and we have one in Southampton, never been in there


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2022)

Not too bad heat wise in my house. 

Probably bangers and mash today...
Or maybe somethng else. It depends


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Jul 2022)

Ok ride done and am still alive .
Took it slow and only did 12 miles ( back in the day my commute to work was nearly that long 😂 ), but still I have to start somewhere. 
Great to be back on the bike and legs don’t feel to bad. I must start going out once or twice a week every week . Once I start doing that, then I will treat myself to that bacon batch 😀😀.

I even took my best bike out . I feel sorry for it really , it really deserves a better owner than me.😂


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Not too bad heat wise in my house.
> 
> Probably bangers and mash today...
> Or maybe somethng else. It depends



Bacon sarnie for me


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Ok ride done and am still alive .
> Took it slow and only did 12 miles ( back in the day my commute to work was nearly that long 😂 ), but still I have to start somewhere.
> Great to be back on the bike and legs don’t feel to bad. I must start going out once or twice a week every week . Once I start doing that, then I will treat myself to that bacon batch 😀😀.
> 
> ...



Well done.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Not too bad heat wise in my house.
> 
> Probably bangers and mash today...
> Or maybe somethng else. It depends



I've had a sausage sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> B&M....whats that - goes off to google
> A shop and we have one in Southampton, never been in there



We got a new one a few months ago. Still never been in but I have heard it’s good. Even has food stuff and cleaning products cheaper than the supermarket so I should really take a look.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Ok ride done and am still alive .
> Took it slow and only did 12 miles ( back in the day my commute to work was nearly that long 😂 ), but still I have to start somewhere.
> Great to be back on the bike and legs don’t feel to bad. I must start going out once or twice a week every week . Once I start doing that, then I will treat myself to that bacon batch 😀😀.
> 
> ...





Well done. Great start


----------



## Paulus (8 Jul 2022)

Good afternoon all.
I got a bit carried away today and cleaned the the outside of the windows. They hadn't been done for a while, and it showed. 
Then, as it quite a warm day, we bathed the dog, she was getting a bit smelly. She regularly goes in the local brook, which is clean, but she needed it.
Now watching the end of today's stage of the Tour, and drinking tea.
I have been awarded a trophy for 15 years in the Forum. 🏆


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I've had a sausage sandwich for lunch.



What is this "sausage sandwich" thing you speak of ???
Sarnie ?? Butty ??


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What is this "sausage sandwich" thing you speak of ???
> Sarnie ?? Butty ??


Make some allowances, he's from down south.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jul 2022)

Hello folks, I’ve just wandered around to the post office, it’s scorching out there☀️☀️☀️ Had an email from the council warning about the hot weather due this weekend. They’re putting on extra beach patrols and lifeguards. I’ll be heading inland and away from the crowds. 
I’ve noticed several of the regulars here have also been posting in the “ Mundane News “ forum, it’s quite refreshing mixing with the youngsters, now where did I put my “ Alma Cogan’s greatest hits “ album…


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Hello folks, I’ve just wandered around to the post office, it’s scorching out there☀️☀️☀️ Had an email from the council warning about the hot weather due this weekend. They’re putting on extra beach patrols and lifeguards. I’ll be heading inland and away from the crowds.
> I’ve noticed several of the regulars here have also been posting in the “ Mundane News “ forum, it’s quite refreshing mixing with the youngsters, now where did I put my “ Alma Cogan’s greatest hits “ album…



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sIJBDSBRCqM


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sIJBDSBRCqM




I’m actually too young to be an Alma Cogan aficionado- honest! 
The reason her name pops into my head is because of a friend I used to drink / go to clubs with. Anytime the DJ or Band asked if the audience had any requests, he’d shout out “ Got any Alma Cogan? “ 😀


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> *I’m actually too young to be an Alma Cogan aficionado- honest!*
> The reason her name pops into my head is because of a friend I used to drink / go to clubs with. Anytime the DJ or Band asked if the audience had any requests, he’d shout out “ Got any Alma Cogan? “ 😀


I believe you.
Honestly


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What is this "sausage sandwich" thing you speak of ???
> Sarnie ?? Butty ??


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What is this "sausage sandwich" thing you speak of ???
> Sarnie ?? Butty ??


 
I would not call them a sarnie or butty either, but I was brought up “proper like” and from the south.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I would not call them a sarnie or butty either, but I was brought up “proper like” and from the south.


OH AY!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jul 2022)

My monthly DD for my gas,electric and water has gone down so I'll be £9.93 a month better off


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> View attachment 651956



That looks so anaemic and uninteresting.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> That looks so anaemic and uninteresting.



Thats a stock photo taken of the internet, mine was better than that.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats a stock photo taken of the internet, mine was better than that.


Yours wasn't cut diagonally as well was it?


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Yours wasn't cut diagonally as well was it?



Yes


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes


Those poor sausages...


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jul 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Ok ride done and am still alive .
> Took it slow and only did 12 miles ( back in the day my commute to work was nearly that long 😂 ), but still I have to start somewhere.
> Great to be back on the bike and legs don’t feel to bad. I must start going out once or twice a week every week . Once I start doing that, then I will treat myself to that bacon batch 😀😀.
> 
> ...



Excellent news. Keep it going, a lovely bike like that should be ridden.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jul 2022)

It was the Silverdale Ride today, a big favourite of mine, 117 mile loop to the village on Morecambe Bay. I took my Kinesis resplendent in its' 35mm gravel tyres. The last 20 miles were hard and it didn't matter how much I ate I was constantly hungry - that hasn't happened in years.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> View attachment 651956



Wot, No sauce.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> Wot, No sauce.


Maybe they were...


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Excellent news. Keep it going, a lovely bike like that should be ridden.



My wife bought it for me for my 50th birthday. Still totally love it . I have another road bike a Rose RS which is lighter and has a better group set ( bought second hand from a man that only rode it once )but it just doesn’t give me the same joy. Nothing rides like a ti bike . 😀


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2022)

A quick good morning before I make my cuppa. Peppermint tea this morning plus a ginger bickie.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jul 2022)

It’s warm already ☀️☀️We’re off to parkrun this morning, Poole Park instead of the more rural Upton House. There’s a group of us going for a post run breakfast 🧇☕️🍳
Have a peaceful, shady day folks ☀️😎👍


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2022)

Morning. Didn’t sleep much last night as I was too warm. It looks fresher out at the moment so I’ll get out for a wander soon. The excitement for today is a hair cut at 12.30 then I’ll watch the ladies tennis final. I’ll be rooting for Jabeur.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2022)

Coooooeeee. Another nice day for us as well.

Mr WD will be doing his labourer job this mornng while the evergreen is chopped down to half it's size.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2022)

This is the tree that's going to be chopped down to half the size.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Didn’t sleep much last night as I was too warm. It looks fresher out at the moment so I’ll get out for a wander soon. The excitement for today is a hair cut at 12.30 then I’ll watch the ladies tennis final. I’ll be rooting for Jabeur.



Not on till late is it ?? (Thats tennis, not your haircut).


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> This is the tree that's going to be chopped down to half the size.
> 
> View attachment 652024



For £200 that's a bargain. Not easy to access to the top and doesn't look like there's much space to drop it in to.

You sure he isn't planning to remove the bottom half? 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> For £200 that's a bargain. Not easy to access to the top and doesn't look like there's much space to drop it in to.
> 
> You sure he isn't planning to remove the bottom half? 🤔





I hope he doesn't remove the bottom half. There is room but the land is on a downward slope as well so that makes it harder to do.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2022)

Good day. Heatwave?? So it's hot in the south-east. Overnight rain here, cool, breezy and cloudy and I'm happy with that for today.

Well the old fella's body feels OK after yesterday's exertions. I was told, twice, everyone thought I did very well as I was on my "heavy" bike. I haven't quite decided how to interpret that one!!!! It's true my Kinesis doesn't climb and 35mm tyres have a certain rolling resistance. The good thing is 117 miles on a ti bike is very comfortable.

Shortly I will spring in to action. Quick tidy round and then a trip to Next to collect and return new jeans - @welsh dragon don't get jealous.  Doing this irritates me. I can't help feel online shopping is contributing hugely to many different issues, global warming, climate change, employment, traffic etc. I want one, perhaps, two pairs of jeans. Went to Next but what I want isn't stocked, basic black/blue lightweight jeans, so I have to order 7 pairs on line for free store delivery as I refuse to pay £3.99 for each home delivery. So now I'll pick up 7 pairs of jeans at the collection point, go to changing rooms, try them on and then return six pairs at the till!!

It's absolutely bonkers. I feel so sorry for the shop staff who do nothing these days except process returns. Had the same thing with shoes three weeks ago. Ordered five pairs, ten minutes later returned four. I really do not like online clothes shopping but we have no alternative as retailers no longer stock their full range. 

I have a food dilemma today. Some neighbours are celebrating the tenth anniversary of moving into our village. They're delightful young people and this little party is what life here is all about........BUT it starts at 4.00. Do we have a big late lunch, leave something prepared for when we get back which could be late............or take a picnic! 😄


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I hope he doesn't remove the bottom half. There is room but the land is on a downward slope as well so that makes it harder to do.



Make sure his ladder is higher up the slope.......


----------



## gavroche (9 Jul 2022)

Salut les amis (es).. I have made an executive decision this morning. The lawn is due for another hair cut and I decided to let a part of it grow wild in order to help butterflies as they keep telling us on TV. I have not spoken to Mrs G about it and wonder how long it will take before she notices it. ( Not long I guess. )
Apart from that, another trip to the tip later on and hopefully a ride after the TdF.
Meeting my stepson on Angel Bay at 9.00 to let the dogs run wild for a bit before it gets too hot.
Yesterday, I mentioned to my stepdaughter that I only used my car once this week, she looked very surprised and she said: " What is the point of having a car if you don't use it? "


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Make sure his ladder is higher up the slope.......





Indeed. The man has all the certificates, training and insurance so Fingers crossed he knows what he is doing.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Not on till late is it ?? (Thats tennis, not your haircut).



2pm, so just nice time to get back and have some lunch and settle down to watch it.

Pleasant almost 6 mile hilly walk done. Quite cool at the moment thankfully. Porridge this morning since it's cooler.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Gardening duties today.
Not much else planned.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jul 2022)

Morning very cloudy and windy here today don't know what to do, but I'll find something or it's going to be a long day.
Southampton Naked Bike Ride was cancelled again this year


----------



## gavroche (9 Jul 2022)

Grass cut but she noticed right away the bit I left and said the butterflies can go somewhere else, ALL of the grass must be done. 
Women , hey? I am trying to do my bit to help nature but to no avail.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2022)

Good morning all, I've been for an early bimble this morning, I was out at half seven, rode 28 miles on my Eathorpe loop. First time out for a ride south of the city for several months, it was nice to be on familiar lanes I hadn't ridden for a while. I left the city through Earlsdon and into Baginton, they're working on the bridge a the bottom of Mill Hill but I was able to get through, rode back into Coventry through Binley Woods and down the Binley road, they've built a flyover to take the A46 over the Binley road and it makes an ugly mess of the area, I remember it when it was all countryside through there. Cool and cloudy with a breeze when I started but getting warmer and brighter as the ride progressed. Thats another enjoyable ride out done.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Grass cut but she noticed right away the bit I left and said the butterflies can go somewhere else, ALL of the grass must be done.
> Women , hey? I am trying to do my bit to help nature but to no avail.



I'm thinking of getting rid of our grass and replacing it with Creeping Thyme.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2022)

Bloody Next! First day of sale and the changing rooms are closed. Apparently this is standard practice in Next stores. So now I've taken everything home to try on and will have to drive back with the returns, another blow to the environment.

I truly disapprove of online clothes shopping but then I guess I'm a grumpy old git.........

I politely explained my concerns and I plan an email not that it will make a jot of difference.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm thinking of getting rid of our grass and replacing it with Creeping Thyme.



Have you considered leaving the grass long can benefit a wider range of creatures? I do applaud the thyme idea.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Have you considered leaving the grass long can benefit a wider range of creatures? I do applaud the thyme idea.



I've got a patch down the bottom of the back garden which is largely left alone, I've also got a strip alongside the shed which has mostly Valerian in which I don't do much with.


----------



## gavroche (9 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Have you considered leaving the grass long can benefit a wider range of creatures? I do applaud the thyme idea.



Would you like to explain your theory to Mrs G ?


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Have you considered leaving the grass long can benefit a wider range of creatures? I do applaud the thyme idea.




The highways agency think this and now the cycle path is over grown and me being on a low trike have brambles and nettles at face height so I can't use it.


----------



## midlife (9 Jul 2022)

Right you lot, I'm planning to join you!

40 years of continuous public service on 12th December this year so going to see what that brings me in early retirement......

Tried to ask the NHS computer (probably a sinclair ZX81 wit tape deck) on Friday for a prediction but not working so will try again Monday.

The tax bill the government will take from my pension pot might make me think twice! 

As I've moved around several jobs in my working career might take my employer 6 months to a year to sort out.... 

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Would you like to explain your theory to Mrs G ?



I can give you the bullets a bit later but I'll leave you to fire them..........


----------



## Dave7 (9 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> 2pm, so just nice time to get back and have some lunch and settle down to watch it.
> 
> Pleasant almost 6 mile hilly walk done. Quite cool at the moment thankfully. Porridge this morning since it's cooler.



Ahhh I must have misread that, thanks


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> The highways agency think this and now the cycle path is over grown and me being on a low trike have brambles and nettles at face height so I can't use it.



Yes, it has to be appropriate. Our council has adopted a no mow policy which I thoroughly support. At all road junctions the verges are cut sufficiently to give good sightlines.

Another borough perhaps 15 minutes drive away simply doesn't cut and there are junctions and one very fast roundabout where the sightlines have become a hazard.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2022)

midlife said:


> Right you lot, I'm planning to join you!
> 
> 40 years of continuous public service on 12th December this year so going to see what that brings me in early retirement......
> 
> ...





Do you need to consider a name change? 

As an aside HMRC can't touch your pot, 25% will always be tax free and the rest only becomes taxable when you chose to take an income. With a bit of thought a lot of tax can be avoided or planned for.


----------



## midlife (9 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Do you need to consider a name change?
> 
> As an aside HMRC can't touch your pot, 25% will always be tax free and the rest only becomes taxable when you chose to take an income. With a bit of thought a lot of tax can be avoided or planned for.



Having paid into the same pot for 40 years with the last 20 years paying from a decent salary I've likely exceeded the "life time allowance" of what you can pay into an NHS pension pot. That starts HMRC rubbing it's hands. 

Change of name might be in order


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jul 2022)

midlife said:


> Having paid into the same pot for 40 years with the last 20 years paying from a decent salary I've likely exceeded the "life time allowance" of what you can pay into an NHS pension pot. That starts HMRC rubbing it's hands.
> 
> Change of name might be in order



Ah, yes. I've never had enough cash to worry about that. 😘


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2022)

The tree has been sufficiently chopped to a height that Mr WD can cut himself if needs be. At least it won't take the power cables down now if something happens to it IE Gale force winds.

Bacon and egg sarnie has been consumed. 

And in other news, it's scorchio


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The tree has been sufficiently chopped to a height that Mr WD can cut himself if needs be. At least it won't take the power cables down now if something happens to it IE Gale force winds.
> 
> Bacon and egg sarnie has been consumed.
> 
> And in other news, it's scorchio


Only 23C here, in the shade, so not that warm.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2022)

Hair cut, scrambled eggs on toast for lunch and now sat down for the tennis.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Bloody Next! First day of sale and the changing rooms are closed. Apparently this is standard practice in Next stores. So now I've taken everything home to try on and will have to drive back with the returns, another blow to the environment.
> 
> I truly disapprove of online clothes shopping but then I guess I'm a grumpy old git.........
> 
> I politely explained my concerns and I plan an email not that it will make a jot of difference.



We have a Next outlet shop near us and the changing rooms were open in that this week. I wonder if the decision to open changing rooms is left to individual shop managers ?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2022)

From Facebook


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> We have a Next outlet shop near us and the changing rooms were open in that this week. I wonder if the decision to open changing rooms is left to individual shop managers ?



I buy all my next stuff online as we just don't have a shop anywhere near here. The closest one is about 60 miles away.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Jul 2022)

Afternoon all . In other news I’ve been out on my bike again lol. My daughter wanted to test out her new ( to her ) road bike before she goes out on a club ride so I tagged alone . It was only another 10 miles but it’s better than nothing .
It was a win win really, as she bought me two coffees and a piece of fruit cake . 😀. It was too warm for a bacon batch . 😂


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jul 2022)

Walking through the shopping centre on the way to meeting friends for breakfast earlier today I noticed that they have an area cordoned off. It has a big screen, deckchairs and benches, plus a couple of stalls selling nibbles, ice cream and soft drinks. The big screen is showing Wimbledon, it’s free of charge so people can watch in air conditioned comfort. 🎾😎


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I buy all my next stuff online as we just don't have a shop anywhere near here. The closest one is about 60 miles away.



Ours is about 600m away . One of the few upsides of living in a city . 😀


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I buy all my next stuff online as we just don't have a shop anywhere near here. The closest one is about 60 miles away.



Did you know, Amazon now do a subscription service? I thought it may be useful for your Jeans, you could get a pair delivered every day/week/month*, without having to do anything 

*delete as appropriate


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Walking through the shopping centre on the way to meeting friends for breakfast earlier today I noticed that they have an area cordoned off. It has a big screen, deckchairs and benches, plus a couple of stalls selling nibbles, ice cream and soft drinks. The big screen is showing Wimbledon, it’s free of charge so people can watch in air conditioned comfort. 🎾😎



I’ll just have to make do with my telly and stick the fan on if I get hot.


----------



## Poacher (9 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hair cut, scrambled eggs on toast for lunch and now sat down for the tennis.



Tennis? That's only for switching to during the adverts in the TdF live coverage!


----------



## midlife (9 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ah, yes. I've never had enough cash to worry about that. 😘



Come at the wrong time for me, could have done with it 20 years ago lol

Never been too bothered about money and the amount the NHS has put aside in my pension over the years came as a real shock! 

However much I get or pay tax on I'm still planning to be a genuine member of this thread


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Did you know, Amazon now do a subscription service? I thought it may be useful for your Jeans, you could get a pair delivered every day/week/month*, without having to do anything
> 
> *delete as appropriate





Shut it you


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2022)

Poacher said:


> Tennis? That's only for switching to during the adverts in the TdF live coverage!



Can’t get into it this year I’m afraid. I don’t find road cycling a particularly good spectator sport.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Can’t get into it this year I’m afraid. I don’t find road cycling a particularly good spectator sport.





I must admit, I havnt watched any of it this year


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jul 2022)

I like scrambled eggs on toast
Next shop 8 miles away, never been
and as for the tdf....farts riding bikes too fast
Oh and I pressed all the like buttons


----------



## pawl (9 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Shut it you



Quite right You don’t want the same style size every week Or do you?


----------



## pawl (9 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I must admit, I havnt watched any of it this year



I switched it on with 60k to go Bored all read

Hang on someone’s just fell off.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2022)

I'm traumatized, my Good Lady had me push her round Primark. 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2022)

Great match. It’s yo-yod back and forward and hard to say who will win.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2022)

Enjoyed that. I’ll catch the final 12k of the cycling.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2022)

midlife said:


> Right you lot, I'm planning to join you!
> 
> 40 years of continuous public service on 12th December this year so going to see what that brings me in early retirement......
> 
> ...



Take the maximum lump sum that you can.
It's tax free and you can always invest it somewhere........or just have a good time.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2022)

Been looking at houses.
We like this place - 17th century grade 2 listed.
One for the list. 
The living room reminded us of a place we lived in 40 years ago.


----------



## midlife (9 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Take the maximum lump sum that you can.
> It's tax free and you can always invest it somewhere........or just have a good time.



That's what the usual recommended course of action is and would pay off my mortgage with some left over.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2022)

midlife said:


> That's what the usual recommended course of action is and would pay off my mortgage with some left over.



No brainer then?


----------



## midlife (9 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> No brainer then?



Not 100% sure, if I take the minimum lump sum and max monthly pension I win after about 9 years. 

The monthly pension goes up by RPI so the more pension I have the more it goes up. I just have to live a long time lol.

I really should have thought about this before now, not good planning to get to 63 and then decide to look at your pension...


----------



## Dirk (9 Jul 2022)

midlife said:


> Not 100% sure, if I take the minimum lump sum and max monthly pension I win after about 9 years.
> 
> The monthly pension goes up by RPI so the more pension I have the more it goes up. I just have to live a long time lol.
> 
> I really should have thought about this before now, not good planning to get to 63 and then decide to look at your pension...



It's always a balancing act.
I really don't think there is much of an advantage in making long term plans at our age. So long as you can live comfortably now, what difference does an extra grand a year make in x years time?
I took maximum lump sum and drew approximately half of it down, at 8k a year, from when I retired at 60 until I got the state pension at 67.*


*Yes, I know you smart arses can work out how much I got when I retired.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

If you're going shopping, lay off the coffee beforehand.
Research in Australia has shown that the caffeine intake leads to more impulse buying, specifically scented candles.

Not just item's you'd not planned on buying, buy also more of the items on your list. Quantity wise.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2022)

Cooooeeeee. Am I first to post this morning. Another toooo hot night here and today is going to be hotter still. A day for hiding in the shade I think 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (10 Jul 2022)

Morning WD not sure where the malingerers have got to today! It's going to be hot.

I woke at 3.00 and no matter how I tried couldn't get back to sleep, think I'm going to feel rubbish later. I have some allotment work to do so I'll pop up there when I've finished my coffee and make a start before it gets too warm to be in the sun. Not much else going on really but I'll try to think of some nonsense to chat about a bit later. 

Right I'm off to pull my onions, string up the garlic and bag up the shallots..........what an exciting life!


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry, knackered this morning , two hours on the bike plus two hours pushing the wheelchair was probably too much yesterday, looking for an easy day today, though the ironing needs doing.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2022)

Morning. Rubbish sleep last night. Been a short bimble while it's still relatively cool but I can feel the heat starting to build now. I suspect the rest of the day will be trying to hide from the heat and keep as cool as possible. No doubt I will watch the men's tennis final this afternoon. Hope Djokovic wins.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry, knackered this morning , two hours on the bike plus two hours pushing the wheelchair was probably too much yesterday, looking for an easy day today, though the ironing needs doing.



What is this thing called ironing ?
Just fold it or hang it.
If its not a dress shirt etc who will see it.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jul 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
Another hot day in the making. 
An early dog walk and the some domestics. A friend of our is calling by today, she lives out the other side of Swindon, and is staying overnight as she has some business to do locally tomorrow. 
My next door neighbour's bike has a new puncture again, and he has asked me to mend it, again. He really is useless.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2022)

Re' house temperature. Our house is ex MOD officers and built to withstand sciesmic shock.
Something about the build makes it cool even in this heat. Not so good in winter but a godsend in sumner as we can eg watch the final in comfort


----------



## pawl (10 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all fellow retirees.
> Another hot day in the making.
> An early dog walk and the some domestics. A friend of our is calling by today, she lives out the other side of Swindon, and is staying overnight as she has some business to do locally tomorrow.
> My next door neighbour's bike has a new puncture again, and he has asked me to mend it, again. He really is useless.




Useless Perhaps he should be tubeless


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2022)

PaulSB.... how did your speed awareness course go?
Mine was years ago but I dis enjoy it.


----------



## Paulus (10 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Useless Perhaps he should be tubeless



Clueless more like


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What is this thing called ironing ?
> Just fold it or hang it.
> If its not a dress shirt etc who will see it.



I will see it, I dislike being scruffy even though I frequently am.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What is this thing called ironing ?
> Just fold it or hang it.
> If its not a dress shirt etc who will see it.





Exactly. Why make work for yourself. Life is too short to spend it ironing


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Jul 2022)

Morning everyone. Another lovely day , perfect for a gentle float/ race in a dinghy but mrs exlaser and I are giving it a miss today , just to be on the safe side . Daughter tested positive for covid again. We thought she would, she has a new job working in the local hospital in admin. The office she works in is a converted store room so has no windows, so when she said last Wednesday that one of her co workers had it , we knew it was probably just a matter of time. Hopefully it will miss us, will know in a couple days if past experience is anything to go by.😀 
Stay safe everyone .


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2022)

Housework all done. Now its time to wait for the heat. It's great being South facing in the winter as we get heat through the windows, but it's a bugger in the summer.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Gonna be a hot few days. 
Garden tidied up yesterday and looking good.
Sunday lunch booked at the Crown in West Down.
I seem to be spending most of my time trawling through RightMove and Zoopla these days. It is encouraging though; there seems to be plenty of choice in our price range.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Housework all done. Now its time to wait for the heat. It's great being South facing in the winter as we get heat through the windows, but it's a bugger in the summer.



Same here. My living room has a massive window so it gets unbearable by late afternoon. Probably better staying at the back of the house then. Can't even open the windows too wide in case Miss Molly gets out, although she's such a timid little thing, I'm not sure she would anyway but not taking the chance. Seeing my last cat squished on the road when getting out still gives me nightmares


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2022)

PaulSB.... how did your speed awareness course go?
Mine was years ago but I dis enjoy it.


dave r said:


> I will see it, I dislike being scruffy even though I after





dave r said:


> I will see it, I dislike being scruffy even though I frequently am.



Just a thought.
We use a tumble drier which has a "ready to wear" setting. Put things eg polo shirts straight on a hanger and they are crease free.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Exactly. Why make work for yourself. Life is too short to spend it ironing



I nearly live in leggings and technical tops these days which are nearly dry out of the washing machine. Hung up for a few hours and they are ready to wear with no creases. I pretty much put my iron away when I finished work.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I will see it, I dislike being scruffy even though I frequently am.




I'm with you @dave r, not ironing clothes is pure laziness, what next sweeping it under the carpet


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Just a thought.
> We use a tumble drier which has a "ready to wear" setting. Put things eg polo shirts straight on a hanger and they are crease free.



We don't own a tumble dryer.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> We don't own a tumble dryer.



Me neither, nor a dishwasher. Not that I need either being on my own anyway.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> We don't own a tumble dryer.





Mo1959 said:


> Me neither, nor a dishwasher. Not that I need either being on my own anyway.



None here either


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> We don't own a tumble dryer.



Yes, I realise that which was the reason for my comment.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Me neither, nor a dishwasher. Not that I need either being on my own anyway.



Why dont you buy a dish washer and do your clothes and dishes at the same time.
Just think, if you have eaten spag bol you could start a new craze in in exotic patterned knickers


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Me neither, nor a dishwasher. Not that I need either being on my own anyway.





numbnuts said:


> None here either


No tea towels!!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Why dont you buy a dish washer and do your clothes and dishes at the same time.
> Just think, if you have eaten spag bol you could start a new craze in in exotic patterned knickers


You could even cook your food in it first.

A three in one device...


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> No tea towels!!



I have tea towels


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I have tea towels


You're not one of those that leave them to dry, then moan about streaks on the plates then.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,

A splendid evening at our friends 50th Wedding Anniversary last night. It was held at the new Wimborne Town FC ( Up the 'Pies! ) Stadium which has a lovely Clubhouse. I was dancing! ( I'd had a few beers ) There was cake, lots of cake, and individual bags of chocolates on every table. I'll be taking it easy today, new regime starts tomorrow 😉


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> 
> A splendid evening at our friends 50th Wedding Anniversary last night. It was held at the new Wimborne Town FC ( Up the 'Pies! ) Stadium which has a lovely Clubhouse. I was dancing! ( I'd had a few beers ) There was cake, lots of cake, and individual bags of chocolates on every table. I'll be taking it easy today, new regime starts tomorrow 😉



It's our local 10K today starting at 11. I don't envy them in the heat.


----------



## mikeIow (10 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Same here. My living room has a massive window so it gets unbearable by late afternoon. Probably better staying at the back of the house then. Can't even open the windows too wide in case Miss Molly gets out, although she's such a timid little thing, I'm not sure she would anyway but not taking the chance. Seeing my last cat squished on the road when getting out still gives me nightmares



Thermal curtains are the answer to solar gain in windows 😎 
Or a/c powered by solar panels 🤪
Then maybe open the windows windows round the other side of the house for some airflow…..


----------



## pawl (10 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Me neither, nor a dishwasher. Not that I need either being on my own anyway.



Mrs p sister and her husband the very posh one said to me and MrsP .Who would by a house and not a dishwasher us They’re moving house.We will get our own back Who would buy a half million plus house without a garage 

This is the couple who look down on those of us who sometimes shop at Wilkes and B&M.


----------



## Dirk (10 Jul 2022)

MrsD would divorce me if I sold the dishwasher. 
We've had one for 40 years and she couldn't live without it.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD would divorce me if I sold the dishwasher.
> We've had one for 40 years and she couldn't live without it.



Maybe that's were I went wrong we didn't have a dish washer ........Oh hang on a second I use to do all the dishes 

Done walking and done me in, it's a bit warm out there.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jul 2022)

Went for a walk with Mrs Tenkaykev, following a route we often run, but in the opposite direction. It's amazing what you see that you'd previously missed!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2022)

Enjoyed the tennis. 

I've had to move through to the back of the house now as the living room is unbearably hot even with the fan on. I'll browse on the pc for a while then move again to the bedroom and lie on top of the bed to watch McDonald and Dodds at 8pm.


----------



## pawl (10 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Maybe that's were I went wrong we didn't have a dish washer ........Oh hang on a second I use to do all the dishes
> 
> Done walking and done me in, it's a bit warm out there.



I’m the dish dryer
We did have a dishwasher Only being two of us it was quicker to do the dishes by hand


Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed the tennis.
> 
> I've had to move through to the back of the house now as the living room is unbearably hot even with the fan on. I'll browse on the pc for a while then move again to the bedroom and lie on top of the bed to watch McDonald and Dodds at 8pm.



what on earth are they going do. I know there decorators


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Went for a walk with Mrs Tenkaykev, following a route we often run, but in the opposite direction. It's amazing what you see that you'd previously missed!


I hope you knocked, and waited, before you opened the door.


----------



## 12boy (10 Jul 2022)

When you say it is hot, how hot is it? It was 36C yesterday. Central air helps. Been leaving on bike rides around 7 :30 am and try to get back by 9 :30.....hills and heat together kick my butt.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> When you say it is hot, how hot is it? It was 36C yesterday. Central air helps. Been leaving on bike rides around 7 :30 am and try to get back by 9 :30.....hills and heat together kick my butt.


We're at just above the 30°C mark here. Which is around middlin. 
Not much of a breeze to cool things down though.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Jul 2022)

A FARMER DECIDED HE WANTED TO GO TO TOWN AND SEE A MOVIE.
THE TICKET AGENT ASKED, "SIR, WHAT'S THAT ON YOUR SHOULDER?"
THE OLD FARMER SAID,
"THAT'S MY PET ROOSTER CHUCK. WHEREVER I GO, CHUCK GOES."
"I'M SORRY SIR," SAID THE TICKET AGENT.
"WE CAN'T ALLOW ANIMALS IN THE THEATER."
THE OLD FARMER WENT AROUND THE CORNER AND STUFFED CHUCK DOWN HIS OVERALLS. THEN HE RETURNED TO THE BOOTH, BOUGHT A TICKET, AND ENTERED THE THEATER.
HE SAT DOWN NEXT TO TWO OLD WIDOWS NAMED MILDRED AND MARGE.
THE MOVIE STARTED AND THE ROOSTER BEGAN TO SQUIRM. . . THE OLD FARMER
UNBUTTONED HIS FLY SO CHUCK COULD STICK HIS HEAD OUT AND WATCH THE MOVIE.
"MARGE," WHISPERED MILDRED.
"WHAT?" SAID MARGE.
"I THINK THE GUY NEXT TO ME IS A PERVERT."
"WHAT MAKES YOU THINK SO?" ASKED MARGE?
"HE UNDID HIS PANTS AND HE HAS HIS THING OUT", WHISPERED MILDRED.
"WELL, DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT", SAID MARGE.. "AT OUR AGE WE'VE SEEN 'EM ALL"
"I THOUGHT SO TOO", SAID MILDRED,
"BUT THIS ONE'S EATIN' MY POPCORN!"


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2022)

Coooeeeee everyone. Today is probably going to be the hottest day 0f the week for us.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeeeee everyone. Today is probably going to be the hottest day 0f the week for us.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



I took the fan through to the bedroom last night which helped a lot. The house is still warm though. Can’t wait to get out for a gentle wander. Supposed to be a bit more cloud cover at times today so hopefully not quite as hot.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
A hot day today, I’ve already seen two commuters on E scooters heading off to work😮 I’ll head out for a jog before it gets too warm.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️😎👍


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2022)

Hello all.
Slept well but sadly was awake and up at 0530.
Just reading that parts of Portugal are expecting 45° today....now that is seriously hot.
Really no idea what I am doing today.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A hot day today, I’ve already seen two commuters on E scooters heading off to work😮 I’ll head out for a jog before it gets too warm.
> Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️😎👍



I had thought about getting up early and trying a jog but this heat just makes me too lethargic so a walk will have to do.

There’s a few dodgy e bikes around here just now. Couple of weeks ago I was out walking and a guy came out of a farm track and along the road in front of me without even pedalling although it did have pedals.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2022)

Good day  says it all.

The last week or so seems to have been non-stop. I shall draw breath and try to catch up with myself today though this week looks to be pretty busy already. Very vague mentions yesterday a second grandchild is being considered, so we're thinking "Geez that means two on Tuesdays in about two years time!" Shite, I'll be 70!  So back to today!!! Got a treasurer's meeting at 10.30 but nothing else planned, as the rest of the week is busy with small person Tuesday, cycling Wednesday and Thursday and walking Friday my thought is to crack on with the household chores today. I'd like to get the bed stripped and changed but someone is still using it!!! 

@Dave7 the speed awareness course was OK, more interesting and shorter than the one I did 10-15 years ago. That was a full day in a classroom. Last week's was 2.5 hours on Zoom. Aside from speed there was a focus on some driving skills. I did learn a few things; two which immediately come to mind:

"Tyres and tarmac" - at junctions, lights etc. leave enough space between you and the vehicle in front to see both and moving away as the traffic starts is much smoother. It works. The instructor stated if everyone did this twice as much traffic could flow through a set of lights at one time. Dunno about that. The other thing, which was completely new to me, is the most likely place for the speed limit to change is at a junction. Apparently the vast majority of changes to the limit occur at this point. It makes sense once you know it but I didn't.

I shall be back for a bite of lunch


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2022)

@Chief Broom how are your tomatoes? All well with you?


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I had thought about getting up early and trying a jog but this heat just makes me too lethargic so a walk will have to do.
> 
> There’s a few dodgy e bikes around here just now. Couple of weeks ago I was out walking and a guy came out of a farm track and along the road in front of me without even pedalling although it did have pedals.



There’s an official trial going on in the Bournemouth/ Christchurch / Poole areas. E scooters along side the Beryl Bikes. No bikes / scooters allowed on the Prom after 10am ( it’s a good commuter route being several miles long )
Running in the heat is a matter of lowering your pace and not thinking about how hot it is! ( I’ve done a few races in the heat)


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I had thought about getting up early and trying a jog but this heat just makes me too lethargic so a walk will have to do.
> 
> There’s a few dodgy e bikes around here just now. Couple of weeks ago I was out walking and a guy came out of a farm track and along the road in front of me without even pedalling although it did have pedals.





I bet it isn't legal then.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a warm and sunny Coventry, I opened the windows and back door about seven this morning, I'm feeling a bit more lively this morning, I did sod all yesterday, it always feels like I've wasted the day if I do that.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I bet it isn't legal then.



yes, its classed as a a moped.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2022)

A quickie. @Dirk I harvested my elephant garlic yesterday, very pleased with them. When I dug up the corms I found lots of bulbils in the ground and attached to the base of the corm. I know these will grow and produce more garlic in the future and I'll be doing this. Just wondered if you had any experience with them.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2022)

I like this, Lol!


----------



## Paulus (11 Jul 2022)

Morning all 
Too hot for me already. 
A day pottering around trying not to do too much.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2022)

I say chaps (and xhapesses).
I am sat outside enjoying a coffee now. Jolly spiffing it is too


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

The beaches are buzzin' and the Grockles are in town.
This weather is good for the tourist industry - they need it after all they've been through.
Bit of shopping to pick up this morning.



PaulSB said:


> A quickie. @Dirk I harvested my elephant garlic yesterday, very pleased with them. When I dug up the corms I found lots of bulbils in the ground and attached to the base of the corm. I know these will grow and produce more garlic in the future and I'll be doing this. Just wondered if you had any experience with them.


I've never had any luck with the little bulbils. Tried to grow them but they never sprout. Enjoy your Elephants.


----------



## gavroche (11 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Coventry, I opened the windows and back door about seven this morning, I'm feeling a bit more lively this morning, I did sod all yesterday, it always feels like I've wasted the day if I do that.


I too do sod all sometimes but I don't feel guilty about it when I remind myself that I worked for 45 years previous to that so I have earned the privilege to do sod all now and then.


----------



## postman (11 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Coventry, I opened the windows and back door about seven this morning, I'm feeling a bit more lively this morning, I did sod all yesterday, it always feels like I've wasted the day if I do that.


i opened a door and window in my pyjamas this morning,funny i had never noticed them before.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2022)

The roads were chock a block with tourists yesterday. The mayhem has started for us.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> i opened a door and window in my pyjamas this morning,funny i had never noticed them before.





You have a door and window in your pyjamas?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> I too do sod all sometimes but I don't feel guilty about it when I remind myself that I worked for 45 years previous to that so I have earned the privilege to do sod all now and then.



Me too. I'm quite a lazy person by nature anyway. Some people always seem to have to be on the go all the time. Just tires me out even hearing what they do! 

Pleasant 5 mile walk done while it's still reasonably cool out. Surprisingly quiet. Think I only met one dog walker all the way round. No tennis to watch today. I might catch a bit of the cycling if it's an interesting stage but, to be honest, I find it all a bit boring until the final mad dash.


----------



## gavroche (11 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too. I'm quite a lazy person by nature anyway. Some people always seem to have to be on the go all the time. Just tires me out even hearing what they do!
> 
> Pleasant 5 mile walk done while it's still reasonably cool out. Surprisingly quiet. Think I only met one dog walker all the way round. No tennis to watch today. I might catch a *bit of the cycling i*f it's an interesting stage but, to be honest, I find it all a bit boring until the final mad dash.


Not today you won't as it is a rest day but the next few days should good as they are in the Alps with plenty of climbing.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> I too do sod all sometimes but I don't feel guilty about it when I remind myself that I worked for 45 years previous to that so I have earned the privilege to do sod all now and then.



I worked 48 years. Does that entitle me to do double sod all  
Mo....Iused to be friends with a guy who always had ro be doing something.
Nice guy but that drove me nuts.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I worked 48 years. Does that entitle me to do double sod all
> Mo....Iused to be friends with a guy who always had ro be doing something.
> Nice guy but that drove me nuts.



I only worked 22 years


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jul 2022)

Morning
Sun arise, she bring in the morning
Sun arise, bring in the morning
Fluttering the skirts all around


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning
> Sun arise, she bring in the morning
> Sun arise, bring in the morning
> Fluttering the skirts all around



I don't have a skirt


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't have a skirt



Thats ok.....neither does NumbNuts (I hope )


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jul 2022)

Just back from my run, a tad warm, I managed a steady 5K a lot of it in the shade along the trailway. Lots of cyclists out this morning. There's a cycle tour route from Bath to Broadstone which used route 25 which is the trailway, I often wonder why Broadstone?


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thats ok.....neither does NumbNuts (I hope )



I have a skirt


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't have a skirt





I have 1 dress that I have never worn. I keep it just in case.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2022)

It's getting a tad warm here now


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have 1 dress that I have never worn. I keep it just in case.



Just in case of what


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Just in case of what





No idea, but just In case I need one. It's better to have one and not need it, than need one and not have it.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2022)

Wandered round to the supermarket. More cloud today but it's feeling humid. Not sure what to be up to this afternoon.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jul 2022)

Right I'm off for a walk


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from my run, a tad warm, I managed a steady 5K a lot of it in the shade along the trailway. Lots of cyclists out this morning. There's a cycle tour route from Bath to Broadstone which used route 25 which is the trailway,* I often wonder why Broadstone?*


Would you prefer _"New Poole"_?


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's getting a tad warm here now


30°C and 51% humidity here.
The say it's going to get warmer.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Just in case of what



Just in case there is a world shortage of jeans?


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2022)

Just back from a 3 mile stroll to Tesco and back with the shopping trolley.
Am about to relax in a shady part of the garden with a sarnie and a cold beer.
That's it for me today.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Just in case of what



In case your skirt gets ruined and you want to borrow it


----------



## Paulus (11 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from my run, a tad warm, I managed a steady 5K a lot of it in the shade along the trailway. Lots of cyclists out this morning. There's a cycle tour route from Bath to Broadstone which used route 25 which is the trailway, I often wonder why Broadstone?



The cycleway used to be part of the Somerset and Dorset railway which closed in the early 60's.
Broadstone was a junction with the South Western Railway and much of the trackbed was torn up and built on between Broadstone and Poole.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jul 2022)

I'm back from me walk, it was a bit warm and I'm 1st on the leaderboard 


Dave7 said:


> In case your skirt gets ruined and you want to borrow it


Mrs WD has a dress......I've never fancied a dress


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> The cycleway used to be part of the Somerset and Dorset railway which closed in the early 60's.
> Broadstone was a junction with the South Western Railway and much of the trackbed was torn up and built on between Broadstone and Poole.



Our weekly Tuesday walking group goes for post walk refreshments in " The Goods Yard " in Broadstone. It was originally the "Station Hotel " Which is still in the stonework over the door. The pub is themed on travel, there are old suitcases and such like, one of the posters on the wall still advertises a " Day out in London " travelling by steam train for the princely sum of 2 shillings and sixpence return...


----------



## rustybolts (11 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I only worked 22 years



Many people who "attended " work for 45 years actually only worked 22 years !! . but of course others worked their fingers to the bone


----------



## 12boy (11 Jul 2022)

About the skirt/dress issue....I still have a couple of suits, a tux and some tweed sportcoats for just in case. And dress shoes. A lot of ladies this summer are sporting loose cotton sundresses in which I think they look very nice and seem to be cooler. We are getting a few days with highs of 26 C and lows of 12. A nice break. A little ride for me then some more room clearing and some more paperwork.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't have a skirt



Spotted on a very early 15 mile run


----------



## gavroche (11 Jul 2022)

I am absolutely p****d off as I have just spent ages on my laptop:
1) trying to get a refund from the taxman on the government website and the bl**dy thing keeps telling me it is not available right now so please try again. 
2) I am also trying to arrange pet insurance for Molly, due in two week's time with another company and it is telling me the same thing too so I rung them up and they should be calling me back as soon as they can. 
What happened to the good old days when you could actually speak to another human ?
So here I am, waiting for the call back and hoping to go for a ride sometime today. 
I will try the taxman again tomorrow.


----------



## Poacher (11 Jul 2022)

'Strewth it's hot! What a day to be slavering (sic) over a hot stove making a batch of mango chutney. 

Hope it cools down a bit for Friday, when I'm supposed to be going on a walk in the Peak with two ex-colleagues.
Likely to be ~10Km with a pub stop around mid way.


----------



## Paulus (11 Jul 2022)

Poacher said:


> 'Strewth it's hot! What a day to be slavering (sic) over a hot stove making a batch of mango chutney.
> 
> Hope it cools down a bit for Friday, when I'm supposed to be going on a walk in the Peak with two ex-colleagues.
> Likely to be ~10Km with a pub stop around mid way.



Thursday, I'm going to the Ealing Beer festival. I'm having second thoughts because it is going to be so warm, the ale will be getting too warm, too quickly to enjoy.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> Thursday, I'm going to the Ealing Beer festival. I'm having second thoughts because it is going to be so warm, the ale will be getting too warm, too quickly to enjoy.



The thingie in the car is telling me 32 degrees, it feels warmer than that.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2022)

I'm having a domestic day, beds changed, three loads of washing done, first load out and dried second load out drying in the sun, and most of the polishing done. I've also hung the new curtains for the lounge that came this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> The thingie in the car is telling me 32 degrees, it feels warmer than that.



The thingie in my weather station is tell me it's 35.3c in the sun and 29.9c in the shade


----------



## Paulus (11 Jul 2022)

It's 








The thermostat in the hallway is reading 29⁰, and it's in the shade


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Just in case there is a world shortage of jeans?





Never


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> It's
> 
> View attachment 652383
> 
> ...





26 deg here


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Never



You never know with that Putin, he may decide to invade the Denim fields of whereever the Denim fields are


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> You never know with that Putin, he may decide to invade the Denim fields of whereever the Denim fields are





Noooool. Please no


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Noooool. Please no



It may be wise to stockpile Jeans, just in case... be prepared and all that


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have 1 dress that I have never worn. I keep it just in case.



What's this? In case you wear out all your jeans?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> What's this? In case you wear out all your jeans?



Apologies. I now see the jeans jokes have already been done to death.

I dread to think what it would be like if this bunch of ageing loonies met in a pub! 🤣


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Apologies. I now see the jeans jokes have already been done to death.
> 
> *I dread to think what it would be like if this bunch of ageing loonies met in a pub!* 🤣



If my Friday evening sessions with "the boys (average age 72)" is anything to go by... it is not for the faint hearted.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jul 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> You never know with that Putin, he may decide to invade the Denim fields of whereever the Denim fields are



Nimes in France. " De Nimes " referring to the cloth from that region evolved into " Denim."


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2022)

So, I have been extremely busy. Beds changed, white wash, coloureds wash, towels wash. All dry and folded. Tidying done, general chores done. Quick hoover and dust next.

I'm having a brew.

Mrs P got up, went out, came home, ate lunch, watched TV, went out, came home, had a drink and played games on her phone, went out.............the parting shot was

"Are you making tea tonight? I fancy salmon, new potatoes and peas. We've got lots of peas."

I suspect making tea would be a good plan. 😳


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> If my Friday evening sessions with "the boys (average age 72)" is anything to go by... it is not for the faint hearted.



Sounds like my kind of party. Whisky or is it all beers? A lot of beer does restrict me somewhat.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> *So, I have been extremely busy. Beds changed, white wash, coloureds wash, towels wash. All dry and folded. Tidying done, general chores done. Quick hoover and dust next.*
> 
> I'm having a brew.
> 
> ...



Perhaps you should put your activities in a "Spoiler", @Mo1959 may read that, unprepared, and have a funny turn


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Sounds like my kind of party. Whisky or is it all beers? A lot of beer does restrict me somewhat.



All beer (if you count Guinness as beer), although, of late, we have taken to having an occasional nightcap or two, alcopops would you believe?, followed by a brandy or two for me, whisky for the others.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Jul 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Perhaps you should put your activities in a "Spoiler", @Mo1959 may read that, unprepared, and have a funny turn



Wonderful. Love it! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Apologies. I now see the jeans jokes have already been done to death.
> 
> I dread to think what it would be like if this bunch of ageing loonies met in a pub! 🤣





You lot wouldn't run out of things to say as you would keep forgetting your conversations


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> It may be wise to stockpile Jeans, just in case... be prepared and all that



I have a stockpile. That's why I have had to stop buying anymore.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jul 2022)

I hardy wear jeans and I've only got two pairs 

I guy dressed up as a woman and no one noticed
He told his mate
He said “what were you wearing”
“A pair of jeans”


----------



## Paulus (11 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot wouldn't run out of things to say as you would keep forgetting your conversations



Cruel.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Perhaps you should put your activities in a "Spoiler", @Mo1959 may read that, unprepared, and have a funny turn



It’s ok. I had a short siesta so it didn’t affect me too badly


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2022)

To do a "NumbNuts".....I haven't got any jeans.
For gardening etc I wear old walking trousers


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> To do a "NumbNuts".....I haven't got any jeans.
> For gardening etc I wear old walking trousers



I haven't got a garden, if I did I'd do it naked......saves geting you clothes dirty


----------



## gavroche (11 Jul 2022)

After sorting out Molly's insurance with Tesco ( 12 pounds a month cheaper than the renewal price with the other one) , I managed to go for a ride but oh boy, did I suffer !! My Garmin was reading 30 degrees and I struggled with every hill on the granny gear. I did manage to do 34 kms though but I will not repeat the experience. I will stick to cooler weather in future which shouldn't be difficult in Wales. 
When I got home from the ride, my grandson was there and the first thing he said was: : Grandad, can we play football!" 
Luckily, his mother arrived just as I was getting out of the shower so she saved my day.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I haven't got a garden, if I did I'd do it naked......saves geting you clothes dirty



I often sunbathe naked as we are not overlooked. 
Not done it this year due to health issues.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Never


You never know!


----------



## pawl (11 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I worked 48 years. Does that entitle me to do double sod all
> Mo....Iused to be friends with a guy who always had ro be doing something.
> Nice guy but that drove me nuts.



Continue to enjoy I retired aged sixty three in2003 Have not regretted it for a minute


----------



## pawl (11 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot wouldn't run out of things to say as you would keep forgetting your conversations



Cheeky


----------



## pawl (11 Jul 2022)

Just back from Bristol afterthe funeral of a relative of MrsP Fortunately mrs ps sisters husband opted to drive A day of sweating or should I say perspiring. No beer at the wake as they are strict Baptist 
Now feeling dehydrated Just downed a couple cans of coke.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> So, I have been extremely busy. Beds changed, white wash, coloureds wash, towels wash. All dry and folded. Tidying done, general chores done. Quick hoover and dust next.
> 
> I'm having a brew.
> 
> ...




Sounds like you've been as busy as me.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

A did you know moment.

Did you know that the earliest mention of a Cornish Pastie was in a Leeds newspaper. Named by a Yorkshireman!!


----------



## gavroche (11 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I hardy wear jeans and I've only got two pairs
> 
> I guy dressed up as a woman and no one noticed
> He told his mate
> ...



The last time I wore jeans, I was about 14 years old and that was in 1964. I just prefer normal trousers.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
It’s the second Tuesday of the month so I’m off to Weymouth today on the train for a meal and a few beers with friends. 
I’ll get some exercise as I plan to walk down to the station, then there’s the walking between different pubs 🍺
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️☕️👍


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2022)

Cooooeeee. Cooler than yesterday but its quite a Danish kind of feel probably Due to the muggy conditions If that makes sense.

I have the patio door wide open to let some of the heat out not in. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooler than yesterday but its quite a Danish kind of feel



You’ll need to explain or is it another of your famous typos? 

Overcast, breezy and muggy here.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You’ll need to explain or is it another of your famous typos?
> 
> Overcast, breezy and muggy here.




Bloody hell.


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2022)

Good morning people


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jul 2022)

Good day all.
Overcast and muggy. Maybe even a bit Danish .
I have to take MrsD to the hairdresser, a new one as the one she likes is just too difficult to get to AND the WC is uo a steep flight of stairs which is impossible for her.
(Hope she likes this one as its half the price )


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2022)

@numbnuts Careful out there! This is a bit scary and only around 20 miles from me. 


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-62121867


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2022)

Good morning all, its always a bonus to wake up and still be breathing. 
It's already very war down here. but quite muggy.
All the usual things to do today, plus a bimble to the local grocers for some fresh fruit and vegetables. 
Enjoy your day everyone. Stay cool if you can


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> @numbnuts Careful out there! This is a bit scary and only around 20 miles from me.
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-62121867




It really annoys me when I see things like this, it was a deliberate act, if he didn't like it just look the other way and carry on with his live and let others carry on with theirs we are all different.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2022)

There are flowers on my new strawberry plants. Hopefully we can get to the fruit before the birds or squirrels


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2022)

We bought some bright coloured pots to hang on the trellis. We put the strawb plants in them


----------



## Dirk (12 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Phew! What a scorcher.
Had all the windows open last night. Even left the front and rear doors wide open to allow air to circulate. It was just about tolerable.
Highlight for today is waiting for a woman to come round and collect a rotary clothes line that I've just sold on FB.
Re-stocked the fridge with cold beer yesterday.


----------



## pawl (12 Jul 2022)

Morning one and all.Overcast at the moment and a lot cooler than this time yesterday Feels quite pleasant


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeee. Cooler than yesterday but its quite a Danish kind of feel probably Due to the muggy conditions If that makes sense.
> 
> I have the patio door wide open to let some of the heat out not in.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



I've never thought of Denmark as muggy. Or do you mean cool and pleasant?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2022)

Back from a 5 mile wander. Really strong breeze but still felt very humid. I think tomorrow is supposed to be a bit fresher thankfully.

Time for my Weetabix and banana now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeee. Cooler than yesterday but its quite a Danish kind of feel probably Due to the muggy conditions If that makes sense.
> 
> I have the patio door wide open to let some of the heat out not in.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jul 2022)

I'm going to specsavers today  I just hope it won't be a cost-a-lot day


----------



## Chief Broom (12 Jul 2022)

Hi Paul,  yes theyre doing fine and have recovered from a chilly start, plenty of flowers and fruit forming  Have been upping the road miles on the bike and hoping to get better on the hills...would like to develop some knarley leg muscles like i see on experienced cyclist! make take a while 
Apologies to the forum for going 'awol' but we all have to take a break on occasion 
Garden is still an ongoing project but is looking much greener 
Hope alls well with everyone


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You’ll need to explain or is it another of your famous typos?
> 
> Overcast, breezy and muggy here.


Might be the swear filter. In which case what did she really type?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jul 2022)

Just enjoyed a late breakfast of melon and strawberries.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2022)

Good day. Overcast, spitting with rain and pleasantly cool. I'll take that for the day, thank you. Small person has gone swimming so granddad is going to catch up on some household admin. The ironing, please refer to yesterday's huge washday, was done at 6.00am as I couldn't sleep. I think it would be a good plan if I prepare small person's lunch and our tea.

Blue, grey, brown bins today. What more excitment could any man need?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2022)

Chief Broom said:


> Hi Paul,  yes theyre doing fine and have recovered from a chilly start, plenty of flowers and fruit forming  Have been upping the road miles on the bike and hoping to get better on the hills...would like to develop some knarley leg muscles like i see on experienced cyclist! make take a while
> Apologies to the forum for going 'awol' but we all have to take a break on occasion
> Garden is still an ongoing project but is looking much greener
> Hope alls well with everyone
> ...



Love the cornflowers. It doesn't seem to matter what I do mine never grow. I'd like to have some on the allotment. Good to hear about the miles, knarly muscles are not a requirement.


----------



## pawl (12 Jul 2022)

It’s just started to rain ☔️ Still rather warm and muggy.Temperature currently 25 degrees c in the house.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2022)

Sun is out now and it’s very humid even with the breeze. Gave the car a quick wash and just had a sandwich for lunch. Think I’ll just chill and watch some of the cycling today as I have no desire to go back out in the heat.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sun is out now and it’s very humid even with the breeze. Gave the car a quick wash and just had a sandwich for lunch. Think I’ll just chill and watch some of the cycling today as I have no desire to go back out in the heat.



I need to wash my car as well. It's gone a tad cool here. I have put a jumper on


----------



## rustybolts (12 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I need to wash my car as well. It's gone a tad cool here. I have put a jumper on



did you knit the car jumper yourself ?


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm going to specsavers today  I just hope it won't be a cost-a-lot day



I'm back and very hot and sticky, and a £162 lighter, 
should have been £334, 
but you get £62 off for being and old fart 
- £22 for the NHS eye test
- £87 for the NHS voucher


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm back and very hot and sticky, and a £162 lighter,
> should have been £334,
> but you get £62 off for being and old fart
> - £22 for the NHS eye test
> - £87 for the NHS voucher



Do you not get free eye tests? We do unless you want to pay for the extra test where they take a pic of the back of your eyes


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jul 2022)

I've been robbed.
Fish, chips and peas. 3 weeks ago that was £4.95......today it was £5.80 .
It looks like the heavens could open but so far its just a few spots.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm back and very hot and sticky, and a £162 lighter,
> should have been £334,
> but you get £62 off for being and old fart
> - £22 for the NHS eye test
> - £87 for the NHS voucher



Whats the NHS voucher??


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Whats the NHS voucher??



A voucher given out by the NHS?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2022)

rustybolts said:


> did you knit the car jumper yourself ?





No. It was shop bought


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Whats the NHS voucher??



Hi @Dave7 
if you have an HC2 cerificate you get a free eye test and an NHS optical voucher, the higher to cost the more the said voucher is it's worked out on your eye test (how bad your eyes are) and not the price of the frames.
Also on an HC12 cerificate you get free NHS dental treatment
https://www.nhsbsa.nhs.uk/nhs-low-income-scheme/hc2-certificates-full-help-health-costs


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2022)

@12boy you mentioned that you thought ladies in summer dresses looked very nice.
So this for you.

View: https://youtu.be/8AukvoNJRNQ


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all, its always a bonus to wake up and still be breathing.
> It's already very war down here. but quite muggy.
> All the usual things to do today, plus a bimble to the local grocers for some fresh fruit and vegetables.
> Enjoy your day everyone. Stay cool if you can


Wake up and not be breathing would be summat else.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> @12boy you mentioned that you thought ladies in summer dresses looked very nice.
> So this for you.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/8AukvoNJRNQ




Love that track. One of my favourites. Bruce is coming here in '23 and I'm excited already. I suspect we'll be going to more than one gig.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Love that track. One of my favourites. Bruce is coming here in '23 and I'm excited already. I suspect we'll be going to more than one gig.



I've never seen Bruce live, a friend of mine has seen him multiple times. So, I hope to get tickets for next year as it may be the last time he comes here.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Love that track. One of my favourites. Bruce is coming here in '23 and I'm excited already. I suspect we'll be going to more than one gig.



I've just had a look, and there are no dates announced yet.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've just had a look, and there are no dates announced yet.



Check the third paragraph in this link Springsteen he will come to the UK and I suspect between July 2-11 or May 28-June 11. I'm 100% confident there will be UK concerts. Along with friends we had promised ourselves we would go anywhere in Europe for this tour and then missed the announcement.  The E-Street band is the best live act I've seen, we've been going to Springsteen concerts for about 38 years. Don't miss the chance if you get it.

There's a an autumn US tour in the planning. We're in the States for four weeks and I'm desperately hoping the dates coincide.

Geez, I'm 68 and get goose bumps thinking about this.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jul 2022)

it's gone really muggy here but it's still 29c, I hope it cools down before bedtime


----------



## rustybolts (12 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've never seen Bruce live, a friend of mine has seen him multiple times. So, I hope to get tickets for next year as it may be the last time he comes here.



Saw him on Born in the USA tour in Slane Castle, Meath outside Dublin many decades ago . It was a magical evening and I still remember it well ( but I cant remember where I left my glasses 30 seconds ago !)


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wake up and not be breathing would be summat else.



Not waking up at all would be even worse.


----------



## pawl (12 Jul 2022)

After two very light showers it’s raining quite hard


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> After two very light showers it’s raining quite hard


Thunder?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2022)

The sun has come out and it's now quite warm again.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2022)

We've just had a very brief shower, it's now even more steamy than before


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> We've just had a very brief shower, it's now even more steamy than before



I take my briefs off for a shower


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I take my briefs off for a shower



You could do your washing if you kept them on


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> You could do your washing if you kept them on





Think of the money he would save not using a washing machine.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun has come out and it's now quite warm again.


Just think, just over two months you were freezing!


welsh dragon said:


> Coooeee. Abother cold night here with minus degree. I shall keep my winter bloomers on for a while longer.
> 
> Bright and sunny here now so should be another nice day for us.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> You could do your washing if you kept them on



I shared a flat with a workmate who did his washing in the shower. He stepped in the shower, fully clothed, stripped off his clothes and allowed them to fall in the shower tray, then, he trod on them as he did his ablutions.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I shared a flat with a workmate who did his washing in the shower. He stepped in the shower, fully clothed, stripped off his clothes and allowed them to fall in the shower tray, then, he trod on them as he did his ablutions.



I've done very similar with my cycling kit after a long day in the saddle. Hotel and B&B showers are great for cleaning your kit.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've done very similar with my cycling kit after a long day in the saddle. Hotel and B&B showers are great for cleaning your kit.



Beat me to it. Used to be standard practice when I toured in France.


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> After two very light showers it’s raining quite hard



Can you send it this way please, my water butt needs topping up.


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Thunder?



We had that this afternoon, but no rain.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've done very similar with my cycling kit after a long day in the saddle. Hotel and B&B showers are great for cleaning your kit.


Done similar when finishing work. Hosed down outside, to get the worst off, then inside to get a proper wash.
Then back out to hose the clothes down fully, before putting them in the washer. Last two lots were hosed down with one being double bagged*. The other set never made it off the line.


*Opened by "security" on the way back, who insisted theu needed to see what was in the bag. Instantly regretted when they cut the bags open, inside.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> We had that this afternoon, but no rain.


More unsettled weather then.


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> More unsettled weather then.



It didn't know what it wanted to do this afternoon, though that didn't make it any cooler.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> It didn't know what it wanted to do this afternoon, though that didn't make it any cooler.


Get a decent thunderstorm and it'll go one way or the other.

Friday is Saint Swithen's Day.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 652538


When will you be trying that recipe?


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Get a decent thunderstorm and it'll go one way or the other.
> 
> Friday is Saint Swithen's Day.



Well it ain't gonna rain tomorrow

edit: just checked the forecast. 50% chance of rain. What's that about? Heatwave? My arse!


----------



## 12boy (13 Jul 2022)

The talk of shower washing reminded me of a time when I had a management meeting in a town whose feed lots and meat packing operations made it smell very bad. It was very hot when the meeting was done and being summer would stay light until late so Ihit the backroads on my 'Dale for a little riding. Riding on the narrow shoulder, I was passed by a tanker truck whose load was liquid pig manure and who had an open hatch. Much to my chagrin the truck hit a pothole and the resulting bump caused gallons of fluid pig feces to slop out of the tank onto me and my bike. I was really thirsty from the heat and the ride but the valve on my waterbottle was covered with the disgusting crap and was therefore undrinkable. Getting back to motel, the bike and I had a very nice wash. The experience taught me that it is true...S!#@t does happen.
Thanks for the Bruce song...I enjoyed it.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jul 2022)

Aaaagggghhhh shite sleep and nackered ready! I'll head back for an hour after my brew.

A nice morning and we are forecast for a high of 15⁰ and light cloud. Very pleasant. My tomatoes will be relieved by this👍

Not much going on really. Meeting a buddy for a 40 miler to a favourite cafe as we both need to be home early. I've an afternoon meeting with other parents to discuss concerns surrounding our sons' care providers.

Need to call the LBS re my Cervelo. That's about it really.

Have fun.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2022)

Supposed to hit a maximum 19° today. I can handle that.
A decent sleep but woke at 0530.
Daughter visiting later.
Car in for service at 1030 and she will collect me. Wasn't long ago I enjoyed the walk back .
Breakfast will be strawberries, melon and pear. We are thinking of a chinese for lunch.....we will decide later.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. Highest temp here today is supposed to be 22 deg. That's better than 27 

Not much to report. Houseworky stuff to do and pottering I think.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
A forecast 26 degrees here in sunny Dorset. At the moment it’s cool ( I’ve been wandering around the garden in my jim jam bottoms) 
A fortunate Wordle in 2 this morning 😀
Have a peaceful day folks 😎☀️☕️


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks, cooler today with a bit of a breeze, forecast to be low twenties, better for a yoga session.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jul 2022)

Morning


----------



## rustybolts (13 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> The talk of shower washing reminded me of a time when I had a management meeting in a town whose feed lots and meat packing operations made it smell very bad. It was very hot when the meeting was done and being summer would stay light until late so Ihit the backroads on my 'Dale for a little riding. Riding on the narrow shoulder, I was passed by a tanker truck whose load was liquid pig manure and who had an open hatch. Much to my chagrin the truck hit a pothole and the resulting bump caused gallons of fluid pig feces to slop out of the tank onto me and my bike. I was really thirsty from the heat and the ride but the valve on my waterbottle was covered with the disgusting crap and was therefore undrinkable. Getting back to motel, the bike and I had a very nice wash. The experience taught me that it is true...S!#@t does happen.
> Thanks for the Bruce song...I enjoyed it.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbuam21A06g


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Estate agent coming round at 11am to value Dirk Towers.
They seemed optimistic of a good price when I dropped into their office last week - got everything going for it - bungalow in popular village with all amenities a level walk away, handy for bus stop and schools, local shop 2 minutes away, a mile from the beach, well maintained & nice gardens etc.
Hopefully someone will snap it up for around 400k.
Not in any hurry to sell, so we can sit out a bidding war if necessary.


----------



## pawl (13 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Can you send it this way please, my water butt needs topping up.



Only lasted about 10 mins.Couldn’t tell it had rained Hardly wet the ground .


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2022)

Morning all. 
A little overcast here, but still very warm.
A visit to the chiropractor this morning, just for a three month checkup.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Only lasted about 10 mins.Couldn’t tell it had rained Hardly wet the ground .


What about your butt?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well it ain't gonna rain tomorrow
> 
> edit: just checked the forecast. 50% chance of rain. What's that about? Heatwave? My arse!


That's why we need a decent thunderstorm. Get that, and it'll either clear(and you get your heatwave) or it'll rain. 
At present it's still unsettled, looking more than a week ahead.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> What about your butt?



Don't be so personal.


----------



## rustybolts (13 Jul 2022)

Haven't heard from Colin J for a while , hope he didn't get a tumble from his bike


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jul 2022)

Been shopping, it's cloudy here but still 28c


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Haven't heard from Colin J for a while , hope he didn't get a tumble from his bike



Nah, he got miffed because of spoilers!


----------



## pawl (13 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> What about your butt?



I don’t have a butt Except for the one attached to my body


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Haven't heard from Colin J for a while , hope he didn't get a tumble from his bike



GM hasn't been around for a while either.
I'll PM him, he doesn't live far from me.


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Haven't heard from Colin J for a while , hope he didn't get a tumble from his bike



He's around, on other forums.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> I don’t have a butt Except for the one attached to my body


Yer right, it was dave r who wanted your rain.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Yer right, it was dave r who wanted your rain.



Just had a shower here too.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had a shower here too.


Inside or outside?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2022)

Cycling is good today


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Cycling is good today



Excellent attacking today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jul 2022)

Quite an eventful morning. I was doing laps of Pocket Park. It’s one of very few Urban Meadows. It has a main road behind a stand of trees and dense undergrowth to one one side, and a small residential development on the other, theres also an allotments adjoining through dense undergrowth on one part. I’d just started my umpteenth lap when I became aware of being watched, I glanced up and saw an adult deer looking at me. It stared at me for several seconds before trotting off. ( I think it wasn’t startled because I run like a gazelle 😄 ) I phoned the local Wildlife trust to make them aware, they said as it looked healthy and wasn’t in distress then to let it be.
It’s caused quite some excitement among local residents. 
Meanwhile, following a group online meeting with a leading haematology prof, I’m off to Waitrose to stock up on Beetroot juice, turmeric and vit c supplements 😎


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Quite an eventful morning. I was doing laps of Pocket Park. It’s one of very few Urban Meadows. It has a main road behind a stand of trees and dense undergrowth to one one side, and a small residential development on the other, theres also an allotments adjoining through dense undergrowth on one part. I’d just started my umpteenth lap when I became aware of being watched, I glanced up and saw an adult deer looking at me. It stared at me for several seconds before trotting off. ( I think it wasn’t startled because I run like a gazelle 😄 ) I phoned the local Wildlife trust to make them aware, they said as it looked healthy and wasn’t in distress then to let it be.
> It’s caused quite some excitement among local residents.
> Meanwhile, following a group online meeting with a leading haematology prof, I’m off to Waitrose to stock up on Beetroot juice, turmeric and vit c supplements 😎



I like beetroot juice and take turmeric too.

We actually have too many deer around here. They are a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jul 2022)

It's getting 🦦


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Quite an eventful morning. I was doing laps of Pocket Park. It’s one of very few Urban Meadows. It has a main road behind a stand of trees and dense undergrowth to one one side, and a small residential development on the other, theres also an allotments adjoining through dense undergrowth on one part. I’d just started my umpteenth lap when I became aware of being watched, I glanced up and saw an adult deer looking at me. It stared at me for several seconds before trotting off. ( I think it wasn’t startled because I run like a gazelle 😄 ) I phoned the local Wildlife trust to make them aware, they said as it looked healthy and wasn’t in distress then to let it be.
> It’s caused quite some excitement among local residents.
> *Meanwhile, following a group online meeting with a leading haematology prof, I’m off to Waitrose to stock up on Beetroot juice, turmeric and vit c supplements* 😎





Mo1959 said:


> I like beetroot juice and take turmeric too.
> 
> We actually have too many deer around here. They are a bit of a nuisance.


I'd be carful with the beetroot juice, they say it can be habit forming.
This year, beetroot juice. Next year, ???...


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's getting 🦦


You need your coite for posting that!


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I like beetroot juice and take turmeric too.
> 
> We actually have too many deer around here. They are a bit of a nuisance.



I've not drunk beetroot juice, but I do like fresh cooked beetroot, either as part of salad or in a cheese sandwich.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've not drunk beetroot juice, but I do like fresh cooked beetroot, either as part of salad or in a cheese sandwich.


What about raw beetroot?


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> What about raw beetroot?



I do like raw beetroot. There was a bit of a trend a few years ago among the endurance running community for a sort of Beetroot " Shot " that was consumed during an event.
Interesting to hear Haematologist recommend it today ( along with Vit C supplementation and also Turmeric.)
Most important though is a healthy balanced diet and exercise.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I do like raw beetroot. There was a bit of a trend a few years ago among the endurance running community for a sort of Beetroot " Shot " that was consumed during an event.
> Interesting to hear Haematologist recommend it today ( along with Vit C supplementation and also Turmeric.)
> Most important though is a healthy balanced diet and exercise.



Supposed to help recovery from exercise plus help lower your blood pressure.


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> What about raw beetroot?



Yep, also in salads


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've not drunk beetroot juice, but I do like fresh cooked beetroot, either as part of salad or in a cheese sandwich.



Yummy....fresh bread with cheese and cooked beetroot


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2022)

Just had a basic oil change service to my petrol auto.
That's 135 quid I won't see again


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2022)

Our daughter called earlier and brought us MacChicken sandwiches and chips.
I am 75 and that is the 1st one I have ever had.
It was also the last one I will ever have


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Supposed to help recovery from exercise plus help lower your blood pressure.



It also makes your pee red. 

Estate agent been and valued the bungalow. Reckons we should market at around 375k which should bring 'em in. She's confident we can get more. Won't be putting it on the market for a while yet though.
Things are looking up.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Our daughter called earlier and brought us MacChicken sandwiches and chips.
> I am 75 and that is the 1st one I have ever had.
> It was also the last one I will ever have


You'll not be buying your own?


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Our daughter called earlier and brought us MacChicken sandwiches and chips.
> I am 75 and that is the 1st one I have ever had.
> It was also the last one I will ever have



I take it you didn't get a Happy Meal then?


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> GM hasn't been around for a while either.
> I'll PM him, he doesn't live far from me.



He has messaged me back this evening 
He is giving the forum a break as he is very busy with other things, but may drop in from time to time.


----------



## 12boy (13 Jul 2022)

I lookedup coite....in Australian it refers to the nether orifices. Is that what you meant, Classic?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> I lookedup coite....in Australian it refers to the nether orifices. Is that what you meant, Classic?


Local word. You'd put one on if you were going out.

Coite: Yorkshire
Coat: Everywhere else


----------



## 12boy (13 Jul 2022)

I was doing some work in my storage shed which has metal walls and roof and thought it kinda warm. It feels much warmer than the ambient air which is 37C. Hard to stay motivated when it is that warm. So I came home and made a big pot of turkey green chile.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> I was doing some work in my storage shed which has metal walls and roof and thought it kinda warm. It feels much warmer than the ambient air which is 37C. Hard to stay motivated when it is that warm. So I came home and made a big pot of turkey green chile.


Didn't leave much for next time.

Did you try frying an egg on the shed roof?


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Jul 2022)

Night night everyone .


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. I'm first? 

Coolish here. No doubt it will be another warm one later.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2022)

Morning Welshie and others.
Another decent sleep.
Aldi dash on for 0800, followed by the Co-op for some tiger bread**. Who was it put cheese and beetroot sarnies in my mind .
**Aldi's bread IMO is at best average whereas the Co-op has some nice crusty cobs of you get there early.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2022)

Good day. Another decent sleep here as well. What a difference that makes. Grey and cool for us today - good description of a pensioner really!  but 60% chance of rain at 9.00...................our ride meet up is at 8.30! 

What can I tell you? Bugger all really. Heading off for a cycle to Liverpool today and a stop at Ryde Cafe for lunch. This is an absolutely brilliant cafe, great food, atmosphere, cycling though more for hipsters than us. If folk are visiting Liverpool it's highly recommended as place to eat lunch. On the bike it does require a bit of a battle with city traffic but happy to grin and bear that.


----------



## Paulus (14 Jul 2022)

Morning all. 
I'm off to the Ealing beer festival later.
Should be a good afternoon.🍺


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Hitching up and towing down the coast to Bude in a couple of hours time.
Just booked the 4 nights at the moment and the weather's looking good.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2022)

We've bean having a chuckle here this morning, it came up on my Facebook memories that 10 years ago we were on a coach holiday on the
Isle Of Wight, and I had someone take this picture for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2022)

It's a lot cooler here today thank God. Going to be about 18 deg I think.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's a lot cooler here today thank God. Going to be about 18 deg I think.




It's 28c here and 34c in the kitchen, bad management by me making chicken and stuffing pies when it's hot


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jul 2022)

Wo


dave r said:


> We've bean having a chuckle here this morning, it came up on my Facebook memories that 10 years ago we were on a coach holiday on the
> Isle Of Wight, and I had someone take this picture for me.
> 
> 
> ...



WoWza!!!!......Welshie and Mo on holiday. Brilliant.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jul 2022)

A walk to Wimborne via Canford School and the wobbly bridge over the Stour. Views up and downstream from the bridge.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2022)

Not too hot and not too cold here. 

Chicken with stuffing, potatoes, peas and gravy today. Houseworky stuff done and I've been pottering.


----------



## harlechjoe (14 Jul 2022)

I've discovered the difference between my working life and life in retirement is doing more enjoyable things with people I choose to be with for no pay


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jul 2022)

I got cherrys Yeah glazed cherrys that is, Sainsburys have no had them since Christmas so went to Waitrose 8 mile trip, but I got them. 
It's gone up to 30c here 
Off to make my mince meat now


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 652743
> 
> 
> View attachment 652745
> ...



And you went skinny dipping.....if not why not


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2022)

The Eagle has landed.
Only ones on site 






In the 13th century Old Smithy Inn for a light lunch.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jul 2022)

> Dear Patients,
> Unfortunately, we have a high number of our Reception & Clinical staff on sick leave due to COVID-19.
> This of course has a significant impact on those who are working.
> Please be considerate when contacting or visiting the surgery and be prepared for delays.
> ...


 
It's funny that Sainsburys just down the road doesn't have staffing problems and the check out staff must see more people in a shift than a receptionist.
Rant Over


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle has landed.
> Only ones on site
> 
> View attachment 652748
> ...



Dirk, I’m getting a bit concerned mate. You keep turning up at these really nice sites and you’re often the only one there. I’m beginning to see a pattern. Could you check at the site entrance and see if the grass is churned up, as if several vans have recently left the site in a bit of a rush?


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> And you went skinny dipping.....if not why not



There are young ladies from Canford School rowing club who frequent the river, plus there are probably giant Pike in there who might go for anything pale dangling in the water…


----------



## 12boy (14 Jul 2022)

Classic I did not fry an egg on the roof, but I did air fry myself inside.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> Classic I did not fry an egg on the roof, but I did air fry myself inside.


Them places get warm.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2022)

WARNING ⚠️ Earlier I strongly recommended Ryde Cafe in Liverpool. This is hereby withdrawn! What was once an eclectic, bohemian cafe with lots of little alcoves and rooms, a courtyard and an excellent and varied menu has moved about two hundred yards. It's now in a big shed and offers various baps and toasties, NO cake  but very good coffee. Beans on toast was good but a far cry from what I was salivating over for 40+ miles.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2022)

I'm so excited and I just can't hide it.........

THE BOSS IS COMING ON MY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Tickets on sale next week. Yeah!!!!


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2022)

Sausages are on the BBQ.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2022)

I had a bonus this week, I won on the Independent Age Friday Flutter lottery, a £25 marks and sparks gift card, my sock drawer is now full of posh marks and sparks socks, there wasn't anything else I wanted and I needed socks so socks it is. We also had fun with the buses today, they're supposed to be every 10 or 15 minutes but going out we waited over half an hour for a bus, some people at other stops had been waiting almost an hour for one, coming back we couldn't get on the first bus that came as he'd already had a wheelchair on and had to wait for the next one, which fortunately wasn't long.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Jul 2022)

I have to say the temperature is about perfect for me today . Low 20 to mid 20s with a nice breeze .
Spent the day with bikes . Went for a ride this morning , then spent the afternoon messing with my daughters ride to work bike ( ie it’s a old nail of a machine that no one would want to steal 😂) . At least it now has brakes that work again and it six gears work , most of the time 😀.
Not that she is going use it this week , she tested positive for covid on Saturday and it still testing positive now even though she has no symptoms. With her old job she wouldn’t have minded being at home but she really likes her new job and want to go to work . Tbh I don’t think I EVER wanted to go to work ever 😂😂😂😂😀
Daughters sit up and beg work bike .


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I had a bonus this week, I won on the Independent Age Friday Flutter lottery, a £25 marks and sparks gift card, my sock drawer is now full of posh marks and sparks socks, there wasn't anything else I wanted and I needed socks so socks it is. *We also had fun with the buses today,* they're supposed to be every 10 or 15 minutes but going out we waited over half an hour for a bus, some people at other stop had been waiting almost an hour for one, coming back we couldn't get on the first bus that came as he'd already had a wheelchair on and had to wait for the next one, which fortunately wasn't long.



My Brother-in-law had some "bus fun" recently.

I should explain BiL has a bit of a fetish about time, where I might describe something as a 20 minute walk, BiL would say 18.5 minutes (or whatever).

Anyway, BiL presented himself at bus stop, to catch bus, precisely one minute early... only to see the bus disappearing down the road. Now, the bus follows a torturous route, and BiL knew if he jogged via a short cut, he could catch bus at a different stop... so, off he went... arriving at said stop, ahead of the bus.

When he got on the bus, he made the mistake of remarking to the driver that he (the driver) had been a bit early at the previous stop. The driver took umbrage at this, and, refused to drive off, until BiL left the bus! Obviously, caught driver on a bad day.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2022)

The weather is just about perfect here. 20 deg and sunny with a slight breeze.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2022)

Ouch!
Went out of the caravan to bring the doggie in.
On going back in I stood on the top step but must have not been central on the steps. The steps rolled over to the right and I fell backwards, landing like a bag of spuds in the awning. I had to lie still for a couple of minutes before I could attempt to sit up. MrsD was fussing around like a mother hen.
I'm now resting up with a very sore hip and ribs on my left side. I also smacked my head on the (very) hard dry ground.
Last time I hit the deck that hard was when I chucked a 250 Cotton up the road at Ty Croes circuit in Wales - but I was 22 years younger then and bounced better.
MrsD has applied the Voltorol, but I think I'm in for a very uncomfortable night tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Jul 2022)

In the garden 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> In the garden 20 minutes ago.
> View attachment 652804



Funny looking dog.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Funny looking dog.


It's Lancashire, what'd you expect?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. A tad cool here at the moment. 10 deg and we will have a max of 20 deg. 

Pottering is the order of the day for me.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2022)

Good morning people, busy day, my Good Ladies got a hospital appointment this morning, our Lad is paying us a visit and I've got shopping to do, I did some of it last night.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2022)

Morning all. Cloudy but pleasant.
I am revolting .
I look after the aunties money. This includes paying the council C£800 per month care package.
Now I pay this 'on the nail'.......but they are now asking me to provide bank statements.
WHY???
I will phone them later and politely decline.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2022)

@Dirk ......how are the aches and pains this (fish friday) morning ?


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2022)

Morning all 



Dave7 said:


> @Dirk ......how are the aches and pains this (fish friday) morning ?


Feel like I've done 3 rounds with Mike Tyson. Still, I'm pretty certain I've not broken anything - just battered and bruised. It's amazing how suddenly something like that can happen.
Thanks for reminding me of Fish Friday , I'd lost track of time.
Today we are diving into Deliverance Country to do a couple of house drive by's - first one is in Broadwoodwidger (I love that place name).
Fish and chips at the Old Smithy Inn on the way back.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2022)

Morning. We have as forecast so just lay in bed much longer than usual. It’s to clear by late morning so might have a walk later.


----------



## pawl (15 Jul 2022)

Feeling rather yucky this morning Haven’t felt right since Tuesday no energy feeling tired No appetite Limbs aching.
Have done a lateral flow test. Negative


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
Off to pocket park for some structured jogging. I’ve let the local Heath rangers know about the deer that I spotted a few days ago, not as exciting as the photo of the kangaroo in his garden that @PaulSB posted, but we all have to make the best of what we’ve got. It’s a tad warm out there, wish me luck. 😎☀️☀️


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks. Grey, overcast and cool which will do nicely as we're heading up to the Lakes for a walking day. If it's anything like yesterday the sun will break through around 2.00pm and get very hot. Picnic packed and in my day sack.

I see @Tenkaykev should have gone to Specsavers 🤔

Been harvesting this morning. Sunflowers now dotted around the house, peas trimmed and frozen and a couple of servings in the fridge.

Gooseberries are ready so I'll be up early tomorrow to get in what looks like a good crop. A blackbird has got in under the netting. I've tried to free him twice without success, he should fly off tomorrow when I take the netting off. Mrs Blackbird should give him a bloody good row........it must be three days now since he just popped out for a few worms.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2022)

I think my neighbours diagonally opposite must have a fried breakfast most days. That’s the smoke alarm off again!  They are both rather plump too but at least they now have a dog to walk and he has been cycling lately.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. Cloudy but pleasant.
> I am revolting .
> I look after the aunties money. This includes paying the council C£800 per month care package.
> Now I pay this 'on the nail'.......but they are now asking me to provide bank statements.
> ...



If Aunty receives any sort of funded care they will be looking for evidence of savings. Above £16,000 could be a problem.

It's a central government created problem but I won't go any further.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> If Aunty receives any sort of funded care they will be looking for evidence of savings. Above £16,000 could be a problem.
> 
> It's a central government created problem but I won't go any further.



I thought that only happened if they were in a home. If Dave's aunt is funding her own care totally, then they can go whistle. It's none of their business what she has. Bloody government


----------



## Paulus (15 Jul 2022)

Morning all. 
Another sunny warm day here withno breeze. 
A spot of tidying up in the garden has been done and a spot of bike fettling also.
Now waiting for the fortnightly Sainsbury's delivery. 
Have fun everyone.


----------



## GM (15 Jul 2022)

Dears, The infrequent poster here, can't believe it's been so long since I last posted. I've been very active though, I've had two hospital procedures, a bit of physio on my knee, been away to The Jurassic coast, been away to Italy, done lots of peddling especially on the Sunday rides. If you follow The Fridays on Facebook you'll see last Sundays ride led by our very own CharlieB of this parish was a good one. I've also taken up Golf again, managed to find a decent set of clubs on Marketplace for very little money. Been to the driving range a couple of times to whack a few wayward balls. It's my 73rd birthday tomorrow and my boy is taking me camping for the weekend to see The Royal International Air Tattoo at Fairford. Busy day now sorting the old tent out.
I'm loving this weather it does the old bones good! 
Stay safe folks keep cool


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2022)

Gets no funding.....she pays 1


PaulSB said:


> If Aunty receives any sort of funded care they will be looking for evidence of savings. Above £16,000 could be a problem.
> 
> It's a central government created problem but I won't go any further.



Gets no funding. She pays 100%


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2022)

Gets no funding.....she pays 1


PaulSB said:


> If Aunty receives any sort of funded care they will be looking for evidence of savings. Above £16,000 could be a problem.
> 
> It's a central government created problem but I won't go any further.



Gets no funding. She pays 100%
Oops... think I have repeated that


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2022)

GM said:


> Dears, The infrequent poster here, can't believe it's been so long since I last posted. I've been very active though, I've had two hospital procedures, a bit of physio on my knee, been away to The Jurassic coast, been away to Italy, done lots of peddling especially on the Sunday rides. If you follow The Fridays on Facebook you'll see last Sundays ride led by our very own CharlieB of this parish was a good one. I've also taken up Golf again, managed to find a decent set of clubs on Marketplace for very little money. Been to the driving range a couple of times to whack a few wayward balls. It's my 73rd birthday tomorrow and my boy is taking me camping for the weekend to see The Royal International Air Tattoo at Fairford. Busy day now sorting the old tent out.
> I'm loving this weather it does the old bones good!
> Stay safe folks keep cool



Great to hear from you. Sounds like you’re having fun. Enjoy your birthday tomorrow. 🎂


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2022)

Well I think the rain is gone so I better head out for a late walk before lunch. Might watch the cycling again this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2022)

GM said:


> Dears, The infrequent poster here, can't believe it's been so long since I last posted. I've been very active though, I've had two hospital procedures, a bit of physio on my knee, been away to The Jurassic coast, been away to Italy, done lots of peddling especially on the Sunday rides. If you follow The Fridays on Facebook you'll see last Sundays ride led by our very own CharlieB of this parish was a good one. I've also taken up Golf again, managed to find a decent set of clubs on Marketplace for very little money. Been to the driving range a couple of times to whack a few wayward balls. It's my 73rd birthday tomorrow and my boy is taking me camping for the weekend to see The Royal International Air Tattoo at Fairford. Busy day now sorting the old tent out.
> I'm loving this weather it does the old bones good!
> Stay safe folks keep cool



Happy Birthday for tomorrow.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jul 2022)

Back from the park, no deer this morning but I did locate the “ lost pond “ that shows up on the old ordinance survey maps. I’ve been trying to loosen the seatpost on Mrs Tenkaykev’s Roberts but I’ve had to admit defeat after two 
days of spraying, twisting and whacking with a hammer on a wooden block. Time for lunch and a glass of beetroot juice.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2022)

GM said:


> Dears, The infrequent poster here, can't believe it's been so long since I last posted. I've been very active though, I've had two hospital procedures, a bit of physio on my knee, been away to The Jurassic coast, been away to Italy, done lots of peddling especially on the Sunday rides. If you follow The Fridays on Facebook you'll see last Sundays ride led by our very own CharlieB of this parish was a good one. I've also taken up Golf again, managed to find a decent set of clubs on Marketplace for very little money. Been to the driving range a couple of times to whack a few wayward balls. It's my 73rd birthday tomorrow and my boy is taking me camping for the weekend to see The Royal International Air Tattoo at Fairford. Busy day now sorting the old tent out.
> I'm loving this weather it does the old bones good!
> Stay safe folks keep cool





I need to lie down in a dark room after hearing about everything you have been up to 

Happy Birthday for tomorrow. Have a good one.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2022)

Looks like the heavens are going to open up here and it's none to warm either. 

Pork chop with BBQ sauce and baked beans today I think


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like the heavens are going to open up here and it's none to warm either.
> 
> Pork chop with BBQ sauce and baked beans today I think



It's 31c here in the sun  and I have just made 6 cottage pie dinners for the freezer.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2022)

Little wander done. Mostly dry with a couple of very short showers but getting humid again. Small bag of shopping on the way home and just about to have lunch. Think I'll just watch the cycling again this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like the heavens are going to open up here and it's none to warm either.
> 
> Pork chop with BBQ sauce and baked beans today I think



Spuds ???


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jul 2022)

I've been for a short trike ride


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Spuds ???





No. No spuds.


----------



## 12boy (15 Jul 2022)

Happy 73rd GM...mine is on Monday. The last few days 17 miles is about all I can get in before the heat is too enervating. I ran some errands yesterday, taking food to the food bank and a bunch of cancer patient stuff, such as scarves, hats and wigs for hair loss, one boob bras and other undergarments and then a bunch of Sheri's Albuterol to Health Care for the Homeless. On my way home I followed some guy in a black Subaru just like my buddy across the street has. He was driving very poorly, wandering around on the road, going real slow and then too fast, and not signalling turns. Turns out it was my friend from across the street who walked over a little staggeringly when I asked him if he was driving that way cause he was drunk or high. No such luck he says... when he went for a checkup with the Veterans Administration they said he was having Ischemic heart attacks and he drove himself home anyway. He has had a bunch of health issues recently which are apparently related to Agent Orange and asbestos exposure during the Nam era. I hope he is ok....he is one of the best people I know and I am not reagy to lose him yet. I, of course, am not one of the best people so I will probably live a lot longer.


----------



## rustybolts (15 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Ouch!
> Went out of the caravan to bring the doggie in.
> On going back in I stood on the top step but must have not been central on the steps. The steps rolled over to the right and I fell backwards, landing like a bag of spuds in the awning. I had to lie still for a couple of minutes before I could attempt to sit up. MrsD was fussing around like a mother hen.
> I'm now resting up with a very sore hip and ribs on my left side. I also smacked my head on the (very) hard dry ground.
> ...



Could have been worse Dirk , you didn't break anything or long term injury. I have had a couple of narrow squeaks lately which I got away with. It was always lack of concentration or not looking and scanning the space my feet were heading towards. Hope you mend fast anyway


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Jul 2022)

GM said:


> Dears, The infrequent poster here, can't believe it's been so long since I last posted. I've been very active though, I've had two hospital procedures, a bit of physio on my knee, been away to The Jurassic coast, been away to Italy, done lots of peddling especially on the Sunday rides. If you follow The Fridays on Facebook you'll see last Sundays ride led by our very own CharlieB of this parish was a good one. I've also taken up Golf again, managed to find a decent set of clubs on Marketplace for very little money. Been to the driving range a couple of times to whack a few wayward balls. It's my 73rd birthday tomorrow and my boy is taking me camping for the weekend to see The Royal International Air Tattoo at Fairford. Busy day now sorting the old tent out.
> I'm loving this weather it does the old bones good!
> Stay safe folks keep cool



Happy birthday for tomorrow.

Who are you again?


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Could have been worse Dirk , you didn't break anything or long term injury. I have had a couple of narrow squeaks lately which I got away with. It was always lack of concentration or not looking and scanning the space my feet were heading towards. Hope you mend fast anyway



Could have been a lot worse. That's the trouble when mentally you're still 18, but physically your in your 60s.


----------



## rustybolts (15 Jul 2022)

GM said:


> Dears, The infrequent poster here, can't believe it's been so long since I last posted. I've been very active though, I've had two hospital procedures, a bit of physio on my knee, been away to The Jurassic coast, been away to Italy, done lots of peddling especially on the Sunday rides. If you follow The Fridays on Facebook you'll see last Sundays ride led by our very own CharlieB of this parish was a good one. I've also taken up Golf again, managed to find a decent set of clubs on Marketplace for very little money. Been to the driving range a couple of times to whack a few wayward balls. It's my 73rd birthday tomorrow and my boy is taking me camping for the weekend to see The Royal International Air Tattoo at Fairford. Busy day now sorting the old tent out.
> I'm loving this weather it does the old bones good!
> Stay safe folks keep cool



Have a great day GM ! keep living the dream


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Could have been a lot worse. That's the trouble when mentally you're still 18, but physically your in your 60s.



Are you OK now


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Gets no funding.....she pays 1
> 
> 
> Gets no funding. She pays 100%



Tell them to take a hike. If she's paying full fees the LA has no right to see such private information. £800 sounds very low to me.

Ask why they want it. Possibly the LA thinks she might qualify for assistance?

Is she in a home or at home? I've forgotten.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Are you OK now



Very sore all down my left side.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Gets no funding.....she pays 1
> 
> 
> Gets no funding. She pays 100%



Tell them to jog on then. Her finances are none of their business. How much she has has nothing to do with them. Don't tell them anything. If you do they will quite possibly use it against her at a later date.

Can you tell I don't trust those people


----------



## gavroche (15 Jul 2022)

Unprecedented heat wave for next Monday and Tuesday with temperatures ranging from 32 to 39 degrees. Stay off the bike all retirees for those two days. I shall go for a ride tomorrow and that will be it for a few days for me.
Stay cool and don't take your dog for a walk either.
Ok, enough advice from me.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Tell them to take a hike. If she's paying full fees the LA has no right to see such private information. £800 sounds very low to me.
> 
> Ask why they want it. Possibly the LA thinks she might qualify for assistance?
> 
> Is she in a home or at home? I've forgotten.



She lives in "sheltered accomodation" for which she pays 100%.
The care package is basically someone going in 3 times a day minus 2 mornings when her niece looks after her. She pays for that


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Unprecedented heat wave for next Monday and Tuesday with temperatures ranging from 32 to 39 degrees. Stay off the bike all retirees for those two days. I shall go for a ride tomorrow and that will be it for a few days for me.
> Stay cool and don't take your dog for a walk either.
> Ok, enough advice from me.





You and me both are in Wales so watch out as you say.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2022)

GM said:


> Dears, The infrequent poster here, can't believe it's been so long since I last posted. I've been very active though, I've had two hospital procedures, a bit of physio on my knee, been away to The Jurassic coast, been away to Italy,* done lots of peddling *especially on the Sunday rides. If you follow The Fridays on Facebook you'll see last Sundays ride led by our very own CharlieB of this parish was a good one. I've also taken up Golf again, managed to find a decent set of clubs on Marketplace for very little money. Been to the driving range a couple of times to whack a few wayward balls. It's my 73rd birthday tomorrow and my boy is taking me camping for the weekend to see The Royal International Air Tattoo at Fairford. Busy day now sorting the old tent out.
> I'm loving this weather it does the old bones good!
> Stay safe folks keep cool


Wots tha bin peddling?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's 31c here in the sun  and I have just made 6 cottage pie dinners for the freezer.


Your freezer eats cottage pies!

You made some for yerssen at the same time I hope.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jul 2022)

I’ve progressed from this mornings glass of beetroot juice to a can of barrel aged stout, gloriously rich at 10.6% 😎
🍺


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Could have been a lot worse. That's the trouble when mentally you're still 18, but physically your in your 60s.



That’s similar to what a very old friend used to say. ‘ In my mind my body is still 25, my body thinks I am a idiot ‘ .


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2022)

Morning. Not much sleep had so feeling a bit weary. I better get out though while it’s cool.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2022)

Coooooeeeee. A tad misty here. Probably a heat mist should disappear soon.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Jul 2022)

Morning all.
That were a good sleep, didn't wake till 0515**.
Just had a cup of peppermint tea and a ginger bickie .
No idea what the day will bring.
Edit** make that 0615


----------



## Paulus (16 Jul 2022)

Morning all.
Another warm night. The sky is very clear with not a cloud to be seen.
The green binmen have been down, nice and early and they couldn't have made more noise if they tried.
I will cycle up to the grocers later for some fresh fruit and vegetables 
And then settle down in the cool to watch the cycling. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jul 2022)

Good Morning folks,
Shortly be walking down to Upton House parkrun. I'm on granddaughter minding duties while mum runs. 
Stay cool folks, like the bear on the mints 😎


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2022)

From my Facebook memories this morning, 7 years ago and a pissed squirrel causing havoc.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/.../uk-england-hereford-worcester...


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Red alert today? Cobblers! Why are they so intent on scaremongering? It's just going to be a nice hot Summer's day in the middle of July. 
They're going to be soooo disappointed if temperature records aren't broken, aren't they?

Off out exploring Mid Devon today.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Red alert today? Cobblers! Why are they so intent on scaremongering? It's just going to be a nice hot Summer's day in the middle of July.
> They're going to be soooo disappointed if temperature records aren't broken, aren't they?
> ...



Yep.........more sensationalist media. As if we haven't had enough of that the last two years.


----------



## pawl (16 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Feeling rather yucky this morning Haven’t felt right since Tuesday no energy feeling tired No appetite Limbs aching.
> Have done a lateral flow test. Negative



The above has now developed into a stinking cough and cold for both of us.Can’t remember when we last had cold..

Don’t know how the body manages to produce so much snot.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> The above has now developed into a stinking cough and cold for both of us.Can’t remember when we last had cold..
> 
> Don’t know how the body manages to produce so much snot.*


*Up to four pints a day is normal.

Hope your both feeling better soon.


----------



## pawl (16 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> *Up to four pints a day is normal.
> 
> Hope your both feeling better soon.



Thanks classic. That’s sounds like permission to do down four pints of the local brew.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Thanks classic. That’s sounds like permission to do down four pints of the local brew.


Just don't overstretch yerssen.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> *Up to four pints a day is normal.
> 
> Hope your both feeling better soon.



What? We've got to cut down?!


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> What? We've got to cut down?!


Not too much, you'd notice the difference if you did.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jul 2022)

Done the ironing, done the hoovering now to make a couple of scotch eggs


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jul 2022)

Good morning. 'Tis cool and cloudy......in fact I had to put on a fleece while I was picking gooseberries. I need to pop to the chemist to pick up my monthly meds and then home to get ready to go out. Lunch with my son's future MIL.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Done the ironing, done the hoovering now to make a couple of scotch eggs



Oooooo........I love a good scotch egg.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Done the ironing, done the hoovering now to make a couple of scotch eggs


The Scotch Eggs for your fridge?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2022)

A load of washing done and outside drying. Vacuuming done as well and the bed has been made. About to flick the duster round the place as well. Oh and I will be cleaning the toilet. That's an exciting job. NOT


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> The Scotch Eggs for your fridge?



No for my mouth


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> No for my mouth


Won't the fridge feel left out. After you made cottage pies for the freezer. 
Now its Scotch Eggs for yourself!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2022)

I took a walk around my place Today and took a few photos.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2022)

From my facebook page this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I took a walk around my place Today and took a few photos.
> 
> View attachment 652975
> 
> ...



I would definitely need a pony or a few goats there!

I popped out and did some weed spraying. Lunch soon then I will just chill and watch the cycling again.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2022)

Mr WD has gone for a walk. I have turned the AC unit on.

And I have no idea what we are having to eat today. Nothing hot thats for sure


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2022)

We just had odds and sods for lunch. Ham, potatoe salad, chicken bits.


----------



## Paulus (16 Jul 2022)

Our son and his girlfriend turned up unexpectedly, they bought a load of sushi bits and pieces. Very nice it was .
I have two large bottles of Leffe Blonde in the fridge cooling down.🍺🍺🍻
They will come into play a little later on.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2022)

We lunched a Tamar Lakes - Ham salad baps.
They've got giant Swans!




Did a few house drive by's on the way back to the van and dropped in to the Old Smithy Inn to rehydrate.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2022)

We spent the morning wandering round Nuneaton, they have a market there on a Saturday morning, which includes an excellent cake stall, and we had a posh lunch there as well, its only a short hop in the car, but on the bus it takes 50 minutes each way and you see villages you don't normally see, mind you without the buses taking people in wheelchairs my Good Lady wouldn't go very far.


----------



## pawl (16 Jul 2022)

Had a phone call by someone who could hardly speak English.Said he was from Amazon fraud .My I phone had been hacked.Said they just sent me an Email As it happened I was just reading my mails No you haven’t Told the guy he needed to be a little smarter finding who to scam as I don’t have an Amazon account.Phone went silent.It is very rare I get these calls Must know what a smart arse I can be at times


----------



## pawl (16 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> We spent the morning wandering round Nuneaton, they have a market there on a Saturday morning, which includes an excellent cake stall, and we had a posh lunch there as well, its only a short hop in the car, but on the bus it takes 50 minutes each way and you see villages you don't normally see, mind you without the buses taking people in wheelchairs my Good Lady wouldn't go very far.



Hope you both enjoyed your day out


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2022)

Phew still scorchio here. Didn't take long for my washing to dry, even my bloomers dried really quickly. There was a nice breeze mind you and my summer bloomers are made from world war 1 parachute silk, so that helped. I nearly had a helicopter try to land in the field mind you as they thought my bloomers were an airfield Windsock.


----------



## postman (16 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> The above has now developed into a stinking cough and cold for both of us.Can’t remember when we last had cold..
> 
> Don’t know how the body manages to produce so much snot.


thats how i started first test was negative two days later second test positive,now Mrs P has the same symptoms.No idea where we got it from.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Hope you both enjoyed your day out



We did thank you


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Had a phone call by someone who could hardly speak English.Said he was from Amazon fraud .My I phone had been hacked.Said they just sent me an Email As it happened I was just reading my mails No you haven’t Told the guy he needed to be a little smarter finding who to scam as I don’t have an Amazon account.Phone went silent.It is very rare I get these calls Must know what a smart arse I can be at times


You never asked if your latest order was still safe. Getting the caller to confirm each item you'd ordered, just in case something had been added.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Phew still scorchio here. Didn't take long for my washing to dry, even my bloomers dried really quickly. There was a nice breeze mind you and my summer bloomers are made from world war 1 parachute silk, so that helped. I nearly had a helicopter try to land in the field mind you as they thought my bloomers were an airfield Windsock.


Is that why there were more flights going over central Wales today!
Even the Airbus A300-600ST Beluga, headed northwards, went west earlier today.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jul 2022)

Made plans for Monday.
Just watched this.......


View: https://youtu.be/fBHWWnzjDsI


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Jul 2022)

Have you a couple of nuclear bombs ready to detonate in Russia to put the earth back on the correct orbit then ?


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jul 2022)

It's raining


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. Dam it's hot already. I'll leave all the curtains closed. It's forcast to be 29 deg today, so I am def not going anywhere outside.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jul 2022)

Morning it's cold here only 15.4c


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2022)

Good morning people, cool start to the day, my Good Ladies birthday today, our eldest came down to see us Friday and is due to go back tonight, the rest of the family will be round this morning.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, cool start to the day, my Good Ladies birthday today, our eldest came down to see us Friday and is due to go back tonight, the rest of the family will be round this morning.



Happy birthday to Mrs @dave r


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2022)

Morning folk.
Think I have said before that our lounge maintains a cool temperature ie it never overheats. OK we probably pay more in energy costs but as they say........its easier to get warm than to get cool.
Golf open final is on (from St Andrews) today. I enjoy my golf so will be watching that.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2022)

Oh...sorry @dave r ...best wishes to your good lady


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, cool start to the day, my Good Ladies birthday today, our eldest came down to see us Friday and is due to go back tonight, the rest of the family will be round this morning.





Happy birthday to Mrs Dave.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2022)

Morning. Overcast and humid here with just a few little spits and spots of rain. I have had a 23 mile bimble. Took the hybrid just in case the rain came on as it has full mudguards.

Bath is running for a nice soak before breakfast. I am looking forward to watching Murder in Provence tonight.

Happy Birthday to Mrs Dave.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Overcast and humid here with just a few little spits and spots of rain. I have had a 23 mile bimble. Took the hybrid just in case the rain came on as it has full mudguards.
> 
> Bath is running for a nice soak before breakfast. I am looking forward to watching Murder in Provence tonight.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Mrs Dave.





I'm looking forward to that as well


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a very pleasantly cool Lancashire. Our high for today is forecast at 28⁰, Monday 30⁰ and Tuesday 33⁰. I know it's going to be hot for two days but we should calm down. Rant about the causes not the result. I'm pleased small person will be here on Tuesday, she can swim and our house is cool.

Woke at 3.00am bathed in sweat, horrid, so had a brew and happily went back to proper sleep till 7.45. It rained at 3.30!!

Lunch went well with my son's future MIL. Mrs P talked, a lot, a very, very lot. This was predictable. After a while small person got restless so I took on granddad duties, we walked around the pub and garden twice and talked to many dogs. Small person entertained their owners with her antics.

Breakfast calls but I have a little story and will return.


----------



## Dirk (17 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Off out exploring again this morning around the Week St Mary area.
Sunday roast booked at the Old Smithy Inn. 

Happy birthday Mrs @dave r


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
Firstly the important stuff, happy birthday Mrs Dave🎂
A sleepover last night, I could see our daughter was a bit frazzled so suggested granddaughter stay over. Daughter much relieved, she walked down to the beach for a swim, caught up with some reading and slept well. I watched the TDF with granddaughter “ boring grandad “ followed by two episodes of rapunzel😀
Just finished breakfast of multigrain hoops with chocolate milk and date syrup 😮.
Off for a walk before it gets too warm,
Stay safe folks 😎☀️☀️


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jul 2022)

I have returned. Weetabix consumed and was good with some (defrosted) frozen mango chunks. Happy birthday Mrs @dave r

Last night I was sitting on my allotment with the paper, musing with Mrs P and sipping a G&T. I was also contemplating my small meadow which was alive with many different types of flying insects including two damsel flys. I can't recall seeing them on the allotment before. The lack of insect life in the village is a huge concern to me and has been for several years, our garden should be alive with bees on the many carefully chosen bee friendly plants. There are virtually none. No moths. No butterflies. We used to have swifts and swallows. None. Every evening we could sit outside and see the bats. None. I got a lot of pleasure watching this small patch of grass on my allotment. This is a little story, not a lecture please don't think that. I think it was @Paulus wanted to leave his grass uncut?

This is the path from my garden to the allotment, I manage the path, keep it clean etc. I do hedgehog release and we know this is one of the corridors they use to move around the place.








This is my neighbour's hedgerow bottom opposite my allotment fence that he sprays with weedkiller twice a year. Really? Is this necessary? Where do the hedgehogs take cover? My neighbour doesn't understand why I got cross with him this year about his chemical use. This is a man who power washes his section of path outside the cottage every month!







This is my allotment and I think you can see it's quite disciplined, almost regimented to grow as much food as possible in a small space. I'm happy with it. We don't use any chemicals. I leave stuff that didn't get harvested to flower etc hence a few onion flowers around. The brown leaves laying around are shallots, garlic and onions drying for storage.






On the opposite side of the allotment is the grass where we sit for a drink, chat, peace and quiet, whatever. I think it looks quite good. As I said last night it was buzzing with insects. Some friends popped round and have resolved to do the same. Result!







Please don't feel lectured. Just wanted to share my pleasure at the insect life we're helping and the rather lovely result it gives. I'll try for a better pic this evening.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jul 2022)

Happy Birthday to Mrs @dave r


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I have returned. Weetabix consumed and was good with some (defrosted) frozen mango chunks. Happy birthday Mrs @dave r
> 
> Last night I was sitting on my allotment with the paper, musing with Mrs P and sipping a G&T. I was also contemplating my small meadow which was alive with many different types of flying insects including two damsel flys. I can't recall seeing them on the allotment before. The lack of insect life in the village is a huge concern to me and has been for several years, our garden should be alive with bees on the many carefully chosen bee friendly plants. There are virtually none. No moths. No butterflies. We used to have swifts and swallows. None. Every evening we could sit outside and see the bats. None. I got a lot of pleasure watching this small patch of grass on my allotment. This is a little story, not a lecture please don't think that. I think it was @Paulus wanted to leave his grass uncut?
> 
> ...





We do that as well. In the spring all we do is cut paths up to the pond and the field beyond. It gives hiding places for the rabbits and pheasant chicks and other things. Then we cut it all down. We get lots of wild flowers in the grass as well. 

We are clearing an area that we used for the chickens (long extinct) and might buy a poly tunnel for nrxt year. We might need it if food prices keep going up and up as they are.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2022)

I spent an enjoyable time cleaning the kettle and the oven NOT. All done now.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We do that as well. In the spring all we do is cut paths up to the pond and the field beyond. It gives hiding places for the rabbits and pheasant chicks and other things. Then we cut it all down. We get lots of wild flowers in the grass as well.
> 
> We are clearing an area that we used for the chickens (long extinct) and might buy a poly tunnel for nrxt year. We might need it if food prices keep going up and up as they are.



Yes, I saw your pics from walking around your place. It looks wonderful. You'll probably have thought of this but a word to the wise if you get a polytunnel make sure you have a water supply directly to it. Every time I hanker after a polytunnel Mrs P just says "water."


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2022)

We have a full house.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I saw your pics from walking around your place. It looks wonderful. You'll probably have thought of this but a word to the wise if you get a polytunnel make sure you have a water supply directly to it. Every time I hanker after a polytunnel Mrs P just says "water."





Yes. We have 4 or 5 1000 litre plastic containers. I think they originally held olive oil . After the oil was delivered they power washed them out and sold them.

We have them connected up to the roof on the house and the log store. Mr WD has just bought a pump and other stuff. He intends to connect them up so that we have an extra supply of water should anything happen. So we will have plenty of water nearby.👍


----------



## pawl (17 Jul 2022)

My


dave r said:


> Good morning people, cool start to the day, my Good Ladies birthday today, our eldest came down to see us Friday and is due to go back tonight, the rest of the family will be round this morning.



Many happy returns Mrs Dave r


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> My
> 
> 
> Many happy returns Mrs Dave r



Thank you, how's the snot box?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It's raining


We'd similar, steam rising within the hour from the roads and pavements.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2022)

Mentioning no names, but enjoy the day.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jul 2022)

Done walking


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Done walking


DunRoamin


----------



## 12boy (17 Jul 2022)

Happy birthday Mrs Dave R. 37C today, 38C tomorrow with nights in the 15 C range. I believe a siesta in the cool will be appropriate. Knock on wood, no forest fires affecting the air quality.....yet. More cleaning out the lower rooms of the house and an early bike ride in store. My volunteer Purslane and Chard will be picked in a few. Apparently Purslane is very good for you although too much can create kidney stones for those who can be afflicted with them. So far that aint me.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> Happy birthday Mrs Dave R. 37C today, 38C tomorrow with nights in the 15 C range. I believe a siesta in the cool will be appropriate. Knock on wood, no forest fires affecting the air quality.....yet. More cleaning out the lower rooms of the house and an early bike ride in store. My volunteer Purslane and Chard will be picked in a few. Apparently Purslane is very good for you although too much can create kidney stones for those who can be afflicted with them. So far that aint me.


If you're getting rid of old books, check before getting rid of them.
Found over a IR£1,000 in one book a relative had. Including some old notes, worth way more than their face value. Two have since been framed.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Jul 2022)

We have just enjoyed sea bass fillets with soy and ginger**.
I did baby boiled spuds
to go with them....yummy.
**£3.49 for 2......very tasty.


----------



## pawl (17 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Thank you, how's the snot box?



Not feeling to good today Didn’t sleep well Despite drinking plenty my throat feels permanently dry plus a very dry cough so didn’t get a very good nights sleep
As for the snot box that has improved.If I could measure my energy level on the smart meter it would be zero.Ha ho shouldn’t complain.Oh I just have.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2022)

Mr WD cooked some chicken portions last night with BBQ sauce. We are them for lunch today.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jul 2022)

Good afternoon all.
A brief bimble out on the refurbished Raleigh to check all was well, and it was. A couple of pints in the Mitre on the way back🍺🍺
All the windows are open and there is a bit of a breeze blowing through.
The tomatoes are suffering a bit, and the Dahlias in the pots need constant watering, but hey ho, its summer, but not quite as we know it.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2022)

And it's 30 deg here so a tad scorchio


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And it's 30 deg here so a tad scorchio



Even here, in the frozen North, it is 28C, and, I haven't even got any cold beer 

We did have an amusing interlude on Friday. Local BBC-TV news, presenter, doing an item warning of the heatwave. As is the current craze, the report was being done "on location", by the coast. It was so cold, the presenter had her overcoat on!


----------



## Paulus (17 Jul 2022)

It's a bit warm here.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jul 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Even here, in the frozen North, it is 28C, and, I haven't even got any cold beer



I have a couple of bottles in the fridge.
Not for much longer though 🍺


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, cool start to the day, my Good Ladies birthday today, our eldest came down to see us Friday and is due to go back tonight, the rest of the family will be round this morning.



Happy birthday to mrs Dave r .


----------



## mikeIow (17 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I have returned. Weetabix consumed and was good with some (defrosted) frozen mango chunks. Happy birthday Mrs @dave r
> 
> Last night I was sitting on my allotment with the paper, musing with Mrs P and sipping a G&T. I was also contemplating my small meadow which was alive with many different types of flying insects including two damsel flys. I can't recall seeing them on the allotment before. The lack of insect life in the village is a huge concern to me and has been for several years, our garden should be alive with bees on the many carefully chosen bee friendly plants. There are virtually none. No moths. No butterflies. We used to have swifts and swallows. None. Every evening we could sit outside and see the bats. None. I got a lot of pleasure watching this small patch of grass on my allotment. This is a little story, not a lecture please don't think that. I think it was @Paulus wanted to leave his grass uncut?
> 
> ...



Good job!
I noticed how the bees loved the clover on our lawn, and raised the blades (automagic robotic mower) to make sure they were left alone!).
Mentioned to a neighbour who has a very regimented and tightly mown garden - he saw the bees and has now resolved to leave his longer!
Every little helps....


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2022)

A big thank you to all who wished my Good Lady a happy birthday, we've had a good day.


----------



## rustybolts (17 Jul 2022)

Happy Birthday Mrs Dave R


----------



## rustybolts (17 Jul 2022)

Big fox in the garden last week , got up early to clean the patio and spotted it


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Big fox in the garden last week , got up early to clean the patio and spotted it
> 
> View attachment 653309


You've a hole in your fence lad!
Fix it dear Liza....


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

23°C and 58% humidity* here, inside. Isn't it supposed to get cooler at night.


*Was 45% two hours earlier.


----------



## 12boy (18 Jul 2022)

Neglected to post this visitor to Yesness Pond, 3/4 mile south of my place.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2022)

Morning. Up early hoping to get a decent walk before it gets too warm. Thank goodness I live up here as I couldn’t cope with the heat down south.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2022)

Morning gang.
Now, whats on for today?
errhh......nowt.
Ohhh, must feed the birdies. Not sure why as its 95% sparrows and they don't show any appreciation


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. Today is supposed to be the worst and hottest day for us with temps of 35 deg. Usong the AC is costing a fortune, but at least it keeps it bearable for us. Not doing a lot today, just keeping indoors. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeee. Today is supposed to be the worst and hottest day for us with temps of 35 deg. Usong the AC is costing a fortune, but at least it keeps it bearable for us. Not doing a lot today, just keeping indoors.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



I sound like a broken record BUT....you can't take it with you. Chill and enjoy your life.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jul 2022)

Good morning all. 
Off out to walk the dog shortly, before it gets too warm. 
Some early domestics and then later on I have to go to the post office to send a letter that my son, who is on holiday in Italy, and had forgotten about it, to his solicitor. Some forms to do with his house sale.
That'll give me an excuse toget out on the bike for a while.
Stay cool everyone.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks, cool and bright this morning, washing machines on, first of four loads, beds to change, and down the club later.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Happy Birthday Mrs Dave R



Thank you.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2022)

Morning all. 

Packing up and towing back up the coast in a couple of hours time.
It's only an hour away, so should be done and dusted before mid-day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
I’ll be heading out for a jog soon before it gets too warm. 
Not a lot planned for today ( apart from staying well clear of the beaches )
Have a shady day folks 😎☂️☀️☀️


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Jul 2022)

Morning all . It’s a cool 25 c in Coventry this morning .

Just back from talking my daughter to work , she normally goes by bus or cycles put I took pity on her because of the heat forecast for today . 
The one good thing about the heat last week was because we had all the doors and windows open mrs exlaser and I didn’t catch covid off her .


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Jul 2022)

24c at 09:12 here on the NE Coast. I don’t plan to do much today, just laze around. As Mrs @BoldonLad said, “situation normal then?”


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2022)

Back from a pleasant 8 mile walk before it gets too warm. Mind you it's really not too drastic up here thank goodness.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2022)

First load washed and on the line, second load in progress, going to have a  then the beds will be made.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> First load washed and on the line, second load in progress, going to have a  then the beds will be made.



Where do you find the energy! I feel so lazy now.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Where do you find the energy! I feel so lazy now.



He is just building himself up for the next stage ……… the ironing ! 😊


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2022)

23 reg at the moment and this is What it will be soon


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jul 2022)

Morning 29.1c here


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2022)

Good morning. 

Nice and cool in our house at present and probably will be most of the day - stone cottage. Today's task is to buy tickets for Springsteen. First tranche of sales started at 9.00. I'm using the phone app and laptop on the website. Been chucked out of the queue 7/8 times already. I'm not hopeful. There's another tranche of tickets at 9.00am tomorrow and Wednesday!


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2022)

That’s the run done, “ hot and hilly “ is a good description. I need to cool down before jumping in the shower otherwise I’ll carry on sweating.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Nice and cool in our house at present and probably will be most of the day - stone cottage. Today's task is to buy tickets for Springsteen. First tranche of sales started at 9.00. I'm using the phone app and laptop on the website. Been chucked out of the queue 7/8 times already. I'm not hopeful. There's another tranche of tickets at 9.00am tomorrow and Wednesday!



I see you've been upsetting the Wordle thread again!  How that could remotely be construed as a spoiler beats me though. Some people just seem to love to complain in this place. Nit picking or what!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see you've been upsetting the Wordle thread again!  How that could remotely be construed as a spoiler beats me though. Some people just seem to love to complain in this place. Nit picking or what!



Well I've bugger all to do except drink coffee and look at the Ticketmaster website...........................


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see you've been upsetting the Wordle thread again!  How that could remotely be construed as a spoiler beats me though. Some people just seem to love to complain in this place. Nit picking or what!



I had to pop over and take a look. I noticed the bloke doing the moaning was Scottish, need I say more…😉


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2022)

FAILED! Ah well back online tomorrow at 09.00.

There was a small tranche of tickets on sale this morning for an hour. That closed 3 minutes ago......................................you may all have to put up with this for the next few days.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Where do you find the energy! I feel so lazy now.



It stops me getting bored when I can't get out.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2022)

I've had a spam message this morning, supposedly from the Post Office, "Sorry we missed you Saturday, please click on the link to book a fresh slot", the phone picked it up as spam put it in the spam folder and I took great delight in deleting it.


----------



## GM (18 Jul 2022)

Morning all... Happy birthday @12boy have a good 'un, wish I could buy you a beer! 

Had a great weekend at the RAIT it was hot and packed!

Stay cool folks!


----------



## Paulus (18 Jul 2022)

Well, just got back from cycling around running a few errands 
It's getting to the scorchio point now.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jul 2022)

Happy Birthday @12boy have a good one


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2022)

Just to add my birthday wishes to @12boy. It’s been a pleasure reading your contributions over the years, wonderful to get a different perspective from the other side of the pond. Have a virtual pint on me 🍺 👍🎂


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see you've been upsetting the Wordle thread again!  How that could remotely be construed as a spoiler beats me though. Some people just seem to love to complain in this place. Nit picking or what!



I've not been on that thread for ages, I'm still doing the wordle though, I got the Wordle, Dordle and Quordle this morning, though one in the Quordle was annoying, it was obvious and a word they've used before but it took me ages to work it out.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Jul 2022)

Happy birthday to @12boy from Mrs exlaser and I .


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2022)

Bit of breeze now. I've closed the back windows and shut the blinds and curtains while the sun is hitting that part of the house but still have the front open. Not sure whether to leave it open to the breeze later or shut it up too.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2022)

Up to 31 degrees later. We’ve got the patio doors open and I can hear the flights heading out from Hurn. Probably holidaymakers trying to escape the heat🤔☀️☀️☀️


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2022)

Breaking on BBC news Weather expected to beat temperature records today and tomorrow.
I didn’t know that Nothing to do so I thought I might try a bit of sarcasm

Wednesday


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2022)

I suppose it's nearly time for lunch. Just a sandwich with cold meat, tomato and coleslaw I think. Not sure what to do this afternoon as I really don't want to go out and there's not even any cycling to watch.


----------



## rustybolts (18 Jul 2022)

patio clean and no fox


----------



## Paulus (18 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit of breeze now. I've closed the back windows and shut the blinds and curtains while the sun is hitting that part of the house but still have the front open. Not sure whether to leave it open to threeze later or shut it up too.



At the moment i have all the windows, front and back open. There is quite a nice breeze coming through which is helping to keep the house cool. It is roasting out in the garden though.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

Enjoy the day @12boy


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I suppose it's nearly time for lunch. Just a sandwich with cold meat, tomato and coleslaw I think. Not sure what to do this afternoon as I really don't want to go out and there's not even any cycling to watch.


Lunch for me is pan fried garlic and chilli prawns with pan fried baby boiled.
And a glass off rosè.


----------



## rustybolts (18 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> Happy 73rd GM...mine is on Monday. The last few days 17 miles is about all I can get in before the heat is too enervating. I ran some errands yesterday, taking food to the food bank and a bunch of cancer patient stuff, such as scarves, hats and wigs for hair loss, one boob bras and other undergarments and then a bunch of Sheri's Albuterol to Health Care for the Homeless. On my way home I followed some guy in a black Subaru just like my buddy across the street has. He was driving very poorly, wandering around on the road, going real slow and then too fast, and not signalling turns. Turns out it was my friend from across the street who walked over a little staggeringly when I asked him if he was driving that way cause he was drunk or high. No such luck he says... when he went for a checkup with the Veterans Administration they said he was having Ischemic heart attacks and he drove himself home anyway. He has had a bunch of health issues recently which are apparently related to Agent Orange and asbestos exposure during the Nam era. I hope he is ok....he is one of the best people I know and I am not reagy to lose him yet. I, of course, am not one of the best people so I will probably live a lot longer.



Happy Birthday 12boy !! hope you enjoy yourself today and thanks for the very interesting and valuable contributions you have posted , I,m sure everybody here enjoys them and wishes you the very best


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Lunch for me is pan fried garlic and chilli prawns with pan fried baby boiled.
> And a glass off rosè.



You boil babies?!


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jul 2022)

Hot sun beating down
burning my feet just walking around
hot sun making me sweat
I ain't gonna walk another step

12,120 steps today and that was enough in 36.9c


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> You boil babies?!



Can't beat a boiled baby


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> You boil babies?!


You should see the size of the pan he uses!


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2022)

Just wandered around to the post office to send off an item I’d sold on Ebay. It’s a tad warm out there. As i was waiting in the queue I noticed the chillers were displaying bottles of Henry Westons vintage organic cider, 2 for £4. Never one to resist temptation I came back with a box of four Almond Magnums and four bottles of cider 🍎🍎🍎🍎. That’s fruit, and nuts. All part of my healthy balanced diet.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Hot sun beating down
> burning my feet just walking around
> hot sun making me sweat
> I ain't gonna walk another step
> ...



Gators getting close, hasn't got me yet

I can't dance, I can't talk
Only thing about me is the way I walk
I can't dance, I can't sing
I'm just standing here selling
Everything


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just wandered around to the post office to send off an item I’d sold on Ebay. It’s a tad warm out there. As i was waiting in the queue I noticed the chillers were displaying bottles of Henry Westons vintage organic cider, 2 for £4. Never one to resist temptation I came back with a box of four Almond Magnums and four bottles of cider 🍎🍎🍎🍎. That’s fruit, and nuts. All part of my healthy balanced diet.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2022)

Fourth and final load in the washing machine, its only one item, a red top that will turn anything I wash it with red, two machine loads dried, the rest can wait till tomorrow. I've been out, this afternoon only down the road to the old Lyric, when my Good Lady was a little girl she went there for the Saturday morning childrens Cinema, now its a big pound shop full of all sorts of useful stuff. I've also broke up an old TV box, emptied the bin and swept the floor.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Fourth and final load in the washing machine, its only one item, a red top that will turn anything I wash it with red, two machine loads dried, the rest can wait till tomorrow. I've been out, this afternoon only down the road to the old Lyric, when my Good Lady was a little girl she went there for the Saturday morning childrens Cinema, now its a big pound shop full of all sorts of useful stuff. I've also broke up an old TV box, emptied the bin and swept the floor.


You've not once said you've eaten. No time for that I suppose.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2022)

'Tis a tad warm 'ere.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2022)

Lazy afternoon. Laid on top of my bed at the back of the house watching the women’s marathon at the World Champs. I’ve stuck the fan on now. Think I’ll need to give the living room a miss this evening as it’s just too hot.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> 'Tis a tad warm 'ere.
> 
> View attachment 653362


How much on the LH?


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jul 2022)

39.2 outside 27.3c inside


----------



## Paulus (18 Jul 2022)

Thermostat in the hall won't go any higher. It's in the shade as well. 38c out the front of the house.
I have been sitting in garden with the sprinkler on. Very nice and cooling


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2022)

27.4 chez kev. We’ve got the duvet cover on the bed sans duvet.
Several of the organised “ Health Walks “ have been cancelled, we’ll still show up at the designated time tomorrow as some of the regulars don’t use social media and may well turn up. If anyone rocks up I’ll take them for an ice cream / pint depending on how decadent they are😉


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> 27.4 chez kev. We’ve got the duvet cover on the bed sans duvet.
> Several of the organised “ Health Walks “ have been cancelled, we’ll still show up at the designated time tomorrow as some of the regulars don’t use social media and may well turn up. If anyone rocks up *I’ll take them for an ice cream / pint *depending on how decadent they are😉


You'll take them, and make them pay!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jul 2022)

Good afternoon. 43⁰ in my greenhouse, the tomatoes aren't happy and 34⁰ in the shade in my backyard. It's quite eerie, no breeze at all, no bird or insect noise, no one in their gardens and no traffic noise.

Before the temperature rose and while the bushes were in the shade I picked pound after pound of blackcurrants and redcurrants. Tonight's task is to top and tail the blackcurrants.

Happy Birthday @12boy


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

A high of 39°CC in the shade, here. With current indoor temperature dropping to 29°C, with 37% humidity.


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2022)

I have had a call from the car show room my Dacia Sandero Stepway Comfort will be ready for collection on Saturday.Ordered towards the end of January Nearly six months currently about on par for deliveries


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> I have had a call from the car show room my Dacia Sandeep Stepway Comfort will be ready for collection on Saturday.Ordered towards the end of January Nearly six months currently about on par for deliveries


Hopefully you'll be tipping those cycling couriers who delivered it.


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2022)

It’s currently 33 deg c in the house Even keeping all the curtains drawn hasn’t helped


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2022)

We have survived yet another day of scorchio heat. Currently 29 deg in my living room. We now have the curtains and windows open to let the heat out.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have survived yet another day of scorchio heat. Currently 29 deg in my living room. We now have the curtains and windows open to let the heat out.


You'll be ready for the warm day tomorrow now then?


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll be ready for the warm day tomorrow now then?





Yep. One more day, them from Wednesday onwards it will be cooler. Hopefully it will be 5 deg cooler tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. One more day, them from Wednesday onwards it will be cooler. Hopefully it will be 5 deg cooler tomorrow


Its supposed to be warmer tomorrow, not cooler.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> It’s currently 33 deg c in the house Even keeping all the curtains drawn hasn’t helped



Its been hovering around eighty in the house today, a lot cooler than outside, we've been down the club tonight, two hours of air conditioned comfort made the warmth when we left to catch our bus more noticeable, I worked up a sweat pushing my Good Lady up the hill from the bus stop home, and I won a fiver at bingo.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've not once said you've eaten. No time for that I suppose.



Yes I've eaten, banana sandwich lunch time, pie, chips and beans with an apple to follow teatime, a chocolate bar with my morning cuppa and an apple turnover with my afternoon cuppa.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes I've eaten, banana sandwich lunch time, pie, chips and beans with an apple to follow teatime, a chocolate bar with my morning cuppa and an apple turnover with my afternoon cuppa.


Good to hear you're keeping yourself fed, in between jobs.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> How much on the LH?



29.8 indoors.


----------



## Paulus (18 Jul 2022)

Tonight is going to be a bit uncomfortable, sleep wise. Upstairs is really quite hot. I'm contemplating sleeping in the back garden which is quite a bit cooler at the moment.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jul 2022)

Well, the house on Downend is finally up for sale........at £10m 
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/125051123
Bit out of my price range,mind.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Well, the house on Downend is finally up for sale........at £10m
> Owner says family are 'proud' of his lighthouse-inspired Devon home https://mol.im/a/11024439 via https://dailym.ai/android
> Bit out of my price range,mind.


Linky no worky!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Its supposed to be warmer tomorrow, not cooler.





I am loving in hope that it will be cooler slightly


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I am loving in hope that it will be cooler slightly


You've not been following the "weather forecast" I take it.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Well, the house on Downend is finally up for sale........at £10m
> Owner says family are 'proud' of his lighthouse-inspired Devon home https://mol.im/a/11024439 via https://dailym.ai/android
> Bit out of my price range,mind.


https://metro.co.uk/2022/01/10/ligh...grand-designs-for-sale-at-10million-15891779/


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've not been following the "weather forecast" I take it.





I'm trying not to


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm trying not to


That's no good. You shouldn't be wondering what the weather will be doing, listen to the experts tell you what it'll be doing.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> https://metro.co.uk/2022/01/10/ligh...grand-designs-for-sale-at-10million-15891779/


Eel Pie Island could be nice.
https://metro.co.uk/2022/01/06/hous...for-1-65million-15872127/?ico=more_text_links


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

A song for the morrow.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rjdhOEMqnvs


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's no good. You shouldn't be wondering what the weather will be doing, listen to the experts tell you what it'll be doing.





1. Open curtains 

2. Look outside. 

3 open door and go outside. 

4. If it's hot, go back inside and stay there.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> 1. Open curtains
> 
> 2. Look outside.
> 
> ...


It might work.
Suppose it cools down outside, whilst you're inside though.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2022)

Hello. 26⁰ at 5.40 in the backyard probably partly due to radiated heat from the walls. Cool downstairs but a touch warm up. Quite a breeze in the tree tops but very little at ground level. Odd that. @classic33 any info on that? Should be right up your street.

Small person will be collected 30 minutes earlier than usual to make sure granddad is home and logged on for 9.00am! 🤣

Pleased she's here today as Mrs P will take her swimming and the afternoon will be cool indoors for her.

Somewhat amused by today's Wordle word. Childish. I know.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2022)

Morning. I appear to be first.

18 deg here at the moment. Today is the last day of really high temps thank God. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2022)

Paul pipped me to the post.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Paul pipped me to the post.



Sorry.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2022)

Morning all.
Managed a reasonable kip last night.
Sorted dishes etc out.
Few jobs to do 1st thing eg.....
Aldi dash
Post office/bank
Visit auntie to sort money out.
Possible bacon butties to make (if we still feel like them by then).
THEN......hunker down and avoid the heat if possible.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2022)

I am stuck at Wordle and fed up looking at it. Might try again later. I think my brain is fried with the heat. 

Suppose I better get out for a wander before it builds up again. At least there’s cycling on to watch this afternoon as I certainly won’t be going out later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am stuck at Wordle and fed up looking at it. Might try again later. I think my brain is fried with the heat.
> 
> Suppose I better get out for a wander before it builds up again. At least there’s cycling on to watch this afternoon as I certainly won’t be going out later.


Popped over to take a look. Took me five tries.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Popped over to take a look. Took me five tries.



I am quite impatient with it. I like to rattle through it so I just get fed up sitting looking at it after a few minutes.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2022)

Got it. I can go out now.


----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am quite impatient with it. I like to rattle through it so I just get fed up sitting looking at it after a few minutes.



It took me the full 6 goes to get it.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2022)

I don't do wordle. I can't be arsed


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am quite impatient with it. I like to rattle through it so I just get fed up sitting looking at it after a few minutes.



MrsD is (compared to me) good at word games.
She gets annoyed if its too easy.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2022)

Good morning all, In bed at 11 and slept through to half five,our eldest has been grumbling on Facebook that he couldn't sleep last night and I'm not surprised, that bedsit of his ain't much bigger than a broom cupboard. I've a line of washing out, the last of the washing for now, a friends round later, gives me a chance to get out for a while.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Dossing around today.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Got it. I can go out now.



I got the wordle but got blown out by the Dordle.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, I had to think about it for a moment.


An older couple had been dating for a while and eventually the old guy decides to ask the woman to marry him.
Fortunately she said yes.
Feeling immensely relieved he asks her a question.
He says to her,
“I know that we haven't really discussed this side of things before but may I ask you..."
"What do you think about sex?”
Looking him in the eye she replied,
"Infrequently”
Pausing for a moment he then politely inquired,
“Is that one word or two?”


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello. 26⁰ at 5.40 in the backyard probably partly due to radiated heat from the walls. Cool downstairs but a touch warm up. *Quite a breeze in the tree tops but very little at ground level. Odd that. @classic33 any info on that? Should be right up your street.*
> 
> Small person will be collected 30 minutes earlier than usual to make sure granddad is home and logged on for 9.00am! 🤣
> 
> ...


The only thing I can think of causing that, would be ground shape. If it's happening all the time, ground type if only in warmer weather.

For the first think of it as walking in a sunken lane, with the wind blowing over the top. On a larger scale it can be something half a mile away causing it.

Ground type can cause heat to be radiated at different rates, disrupting airflow. Think thermal curtain, the sort you see at supermarket entrances, only this will be warmer air rising with a similar effect.

Check on a map for the first, on a geological map for the second if no man made features could be to blame.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2022)

It def isn't as hot here as it was yesterday thank God. It's overcast so that is keeping the temp.l down a bit and there is a breeze as well.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2022)

We has a thunder storm and rain.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Jul 2022)

Back home.....all the bitty things done.
It is CHILL TIME


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2022)

Little 17 mile bimble before it gets any hotter. Off to freshen up/cool down and that will be me chilling out for the rest of the day no doubt sitting watching the cycling with the fan blasting on me.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2022)

If you don't like the heat stay out of my kitchen it's bloody hot in there with the oven on


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> If you don't like the heat stay out of my kitchen it's bloody hot in there with the oven on


What you cooking for this time?


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> What you cooking for this time?



Running low on mince pies and made three more chicken and stuffing pies.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jul 2022)

Just back from our walk, seven souls in total. It was shady through the woods but we cut the walk short anyway. Ended up in the pub a tad earlier than usual, and instead of coffee I treated myself to a pint of Square Logic. 🍺


----------



## rustybolts (19 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Running low on mince pies and made three more chicken and stuffing pies.



Have you a recipe for Chicken and Stuffing pies ? sounds great


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2022)

With our friend visiting this morning I was able to nip out for a couple of hours, I nipped out in the car and visited Palmers Garden Centre in Ullesthorpe, first time in there for a while, had a batch and a coffee and found they had changed the recipe, a crusty roll and posh sausages, a noticeable improvement from their old ones. Driving back the temperature display was showing 90 degrees, its warmer than that now.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Have you a recipe for Chicken and Stuffing pies ? sounds great




Recipe for Chicken and Stuffing pies
It's my own 
one breast of chicken roasted in tin foil so not to brown
one onion sliced
two raw sausages cut up in small pieces
one egg
bread crumbs
Italian style herbs blend
Place sausages and onion in a pan with a small drop of water and boil until all the water is nearly gone and then drain.
Leave it to go cool and then add one egg and mix to a sloppy mess, add the bread crumbs and the herbs and mix together.
I use spring clip 4 inch tins, oil the tins well and line with pasty, add a layer of stuffing and then chucks on the cooked chicken and top off with more stuffing and then add pastry lid and then brush with egg or milk cook at gas mark 4 until brown.
If you want they freeze very well for later use
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251857339959?hash=item3aa3de0637:g:cxcAAOSwZjJU70FS
Three I made today


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2022)

I can hear thunder in the distance.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jul 2022)

It’s gone very muggy and clouded over with a uniform grey sky. We’ve just heard a few rolls of thunder in the distance. Mrs Tenkaykev’s getting the washing in off the line…


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I can hear thunder in the distance.


Be careful what you wish for. 
And your certain it is thunder?


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2022)

Temperature in the house is touching 90 and its warmer outside, I'm sat here half watching the tour and half watching the cricket.


----------



## 12boy (19 Jul 2022)

Yesterday was only 97F (if the admirable dave r can use F instead of C praps I may too) instead of the predicted 101. and, jumping horned toads, it dropped to 47 F last night and will be barely 91 today. With just my attic fan for 30 minutes I dropped the house from 74 to 68. It will stay below 72 till after noon. After a ride I will take my pick up to the balefill to get rid of the crap pulled from the lower level of the house. my wife was a great wife and a wonderful mother but could not throw away anything so I've waited for her to pass on before upsetting her with removing all the stuff. Lots left to do but a god stRt has been made.
Thanks to you all for your kind comments re my birthday, BTW. That was nice.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> Yesterday was only 97F (if the admirable dave r can use F instead of C praps I may too) instead of the predicted 101. and, jumping horned toads, it dropped to 47 F last night and will be barely 91 today. With just my attic fan for 30 minutes I dropped the house from 74 to 68. It will stay below 72 till after noon. After a ride I will take my pick up to the balefill to get rid of the crap pulled from the lower level of the house. my wife was a great wife and a wonderful mother but could not throw away anything so I've waited for her to pass on before upsetting her with removing all the stuff. Lots left to do but a god stRt has been made.
> Thanks to you all for your kind comments re my birthday, BTW. That was nice.



Happy birthday, for yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> Yesterday was only 97F (if the admirable dave r can use F instead of C praps I may too) instead of the predicted 101. and, jumping horned toads, it dropped to 47 F last night and will be barely 91 today. With just my attic fan for 30 minutes I dropped the house from 74 to 68. It will stay below 72 till after noon. After a ride I will take my pick up to the balefill to get rid of the crap pulled from the lower level of the house. my wife was a great wife and a wonderful mother but could not throw away anything so I've waited for her to pass on before upsetting her with removing all the stuff. Lots left to do but a god stRt has been made.
> Thanks to you all for your kind comments re my birthday, BTW. That was nice.


You throwing the caravan!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Be careful what you wish for.
> And your certain it is thunder?





Def thunder and we now have proper rain although it may not last


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2022)

Lol!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 653471


A trippy Mr Whippy


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2022)

Shaded backyard 34⁰
Allotment full sun 42⁰
Greenhouse 49⁰

Tomatoes are wilting badly. Hopefully they will recover tonight. Commercially I've seen worse.

Small person slept for three hours after swimming. Granddad spent three hours top 'n tailing blackcurrants and redcurrants. Job finished.

@numbnuts if I was presented with a pie like that in a restaurant I'd be delighted. Superb. 👏👏


----------



## rustybolts (19 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Recipe for Chicken and Stuffing pies
> It's my own
> one breast of chicken roasted in tin foil so not to brown
> one onion sliced
> ...



Thanks numbnuts ! you are a legend


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Shaded backyard 34⁰
> Allotment full sun 42⁰
> Greenhouse 49⁰
> 
> ...



 thank you


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2022)

Thunder in the distance


----------



## Paulus (19 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Thunder in the distance



The wind has got up a little. No sign of thunder or rain here yet.


----------



## 12boy (19 Jul 2022)

A friend of mine had me help him for a day redoing a 1920s farmhouse 150 miles from Casper where he had that trailer too sleep in during the early days of gutting the farm house and at the end of the day he induced gullible me to give him $200 for the piece if s#**t. It has been in the drive way for 15 years at least. My idea was to strip it to the very sturdy chassis and build a tiny house as a retirement project, and to that end my neighbor and I practiced by making my little sheepherder wagon. Unfortunately my wife was diagnosed with Stage 4 cancer and she was my focus for the last 6 years. Once I get this house cleaned and the excess bumf sold, given away or dumped I will revisit the idea. I have become enamored over the last few years with hexayurts and can't get past the notion one of those would be truly bitchin on that chassis, made to be comfortable in -30F temps. We will see. Nothing beats a smelly old man with yellow drawers living alone without bathing facilities in the Red Desert 180 miles to the southwest.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> A friend of mine had me help him for a day redoing a 1920s farmhouse 150 miles from Casper where he had that trailer too sleep in during the early days of gutting the farm house and at the end of the day he induced gullible me to give him $200 for the piece if s#**t. It has been in the drive way for 15 years at least. My idea was to strip it to the very sturdy chassis and build a tiny house as a retirement project, and to that end my neighbor and I practiced by making my little sheepherder wagon. Unfortunately my wife was diagnosed with Stage 4 cancer and she was my focus for the last 6 years. Once I get this house cleaned and the excess bumf sold, given away or dumped I will revisit the idea. I have become enamored over the last few years with hexayurts and can't get past the notion one of those would be truly bitchin on that chassis, made to be comfortable in -30F temps. We will see. *Nothing beats a smelly old man with yellow drawers living alone without bathing facilities in the Red Desert 180 miles to the southwest.*


Would a straight draw beat it?


----------



## numbnuts (19 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Thunder in the distance



One clap of thunder and a teaspoon of rain


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> One clap of thunder and a teaspoon of rain


How often will you be taking that?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2022)

Nice breeze getting up here but it’s probably just blowing hot air in. Glad I bought a fan last year. It’s been used a lot this week.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2022)

Back door and kitchen window wide open, two windows open in the bay window, door to hallway open, loft hatch open and fan running in the lounge., I've been damping a teatowel then putting it in the fridge for an hour before putting it in front of the fan, it hasn't made much difference its still been around 90 in the house today, cooler than it was outside though, it was very windy this afternoon and now its clouded over and got a bit rumbly.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 653471



Reminds me of my Hippie days in 1969. I saw a Mini car do exactly that.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2022)

The old ones are the best, Lol


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## rustybolts (20 Jul 2022)

A husband and wife were having dinner at a very fine restaurant when this absolutely stunning young woman comes over to their table, gives the husband a big kiss, says she'll see him later and walks away. His wife glares at him and says, "Who the hell was that?" "Oh," replies the husband, "she's my mistress." "Well, that's the last straw," says the wife. "I've had enough, I want a divorce." "I can understand that," replies her husband, "but remember, if we get a divorce it will mean no more shopping trips to Paris, no more wintering in Barbados, no more summers in Tuscany, no more Infinities and Lexuses in the garage and no more yacht club. But the decision is yours." Just then, a mutual friend enters the restaurant with a gorgeous babe on his arm. "Who's that woman with Jim? " asks the wife. "That's his mistress," says her husband. "Ours is prettier," she replies


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
It's overcast and feeling fresh at the moment. Rain is set at 40% about now, but it doesn't look like it's happening. A trip to collect granddaughter from school at lunchtime, that's the end of her introductory year and she'll be starting in Year One in September.
Have a peaceful day folks.
☕️👍


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2022)

Morning. The house is still quite warm but there’s more cloud at least for a while today so hoping it cools down a bit. Currently 17 degrees outside which is still warm for this time so just a gentle walk I think. 

Looking forward to the cycling later. I’ve enjoyed it once I got into it, especially the mountain stages.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2022)

Hello world! It's cool but breezeless, completely still. Awful sleep and I've been awake since 3.00am. Decided not to waste too much time sitting around reading the web so wrote a list of stuff to achieve. It's long, I won't bore you all. There are 28 things on my list, 9 achieved so far.

My Facebook was cloned yesterday. Several friends reported this to FB which was good of them. I've had three emails from FB confirming they have investigated and say:

"We’ve reviewed the profile that your friend reported and found that it isn't pretending to be you and doesn't go against our Community Standards."

The account is using a copy of my profile picture which has been altered by placing a coloured ring saying "Pride 2022" and then the rest of my Profile page is copied! I've sent FB a copy of all of this. 

Of course my industrious start to the day could all come to a grinding halt at 9.00........tickets to chase down!!!!

Anyone watch The Control Room on BBC1 this week? What did you think?


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a cool and cloudy Coventry, more comfortable than yesterday but the house is still a bit warm, yoga and housework, catch up on what I didn't do yesterday, perhaps out to lunch later.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> It's overcast and feeling fresh at the moment. Rain is set at 40% about now, but it doesn't look like it's happening. A trip to collect granddaughter from school at lunchtime, that's the end of her introductory year and she'll be starting in Year One in September.
> Have a peaceful day folks.
> ☕️👍



I am out of touch now. Does year one mean she will be 5 years old ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jul 2022)

-


Dave7 said:


> I am out of touch now. Does year one mean she will be 5 years old ?



Yes, She'll be 5 next month. Having been born in August she was the youngest in her year. It's surprising how quickly children learn, I think you notice more as a grandparent, as a parent everything's new, you're probably working full time and there's a lot more going on in your life.
We got some magnetic letters to help with her spelling, I was really proud when she came up with this little gem, that's my girl! 😁


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2022)

Morning all. A poor sleep last night which is unusual for me. Sooo muggy and close.
Supposed to be raining right now but no real sign of it.....shame as we are ready for it.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2022)

Coooooeeeeeee. I am late to the party. It was 22 deg in my house when I got up so I opened all the doors.

Currently 17 deg outside and it's overcast so hopefully that's it for us m we survived. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2022)

morning all, feeling very tired still hot at 22c


----------



## Paulus (20 Jul 2022)

Good morning all. 
A nice cooling breeze is coming through the house, but the building is still very warm. Last night I had a shower before retiring, and the towel rail in the bathroom was warm, as if the central heating had been turned on. The basin and cupboards were all warm, intact everything was warm. Even on cold, the shower was warm.
We some rain forecast for later, but it is now much cooler.


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Jul 2022)

Morning all . Just to echo everyone else, it’s nice now it’s back to normal temperatures . Let’s hope we do get some rain to cool the stored heat that now in the structure of our houses. 
Oh well must to off , got to do some of those jobs I haven’t done for the last couple of days 😂😀


----------



## Dirk (20 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Big adventure this morning.
We're off to Barnstaple on the Bus!
Haven't been on a bus for years but we decided that today is the day that we pop the cherry on our bus passes. Should be an interesting experience. I've even downloaded the Stagecoach app, so I can track the services.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Big adventure this morning.
> We're off to Barnstaple on the Bus!
> Haven't been on a bus for years but we decided that today is the day that we pop the cherry on our bus passes. Should be an interesting experience. I've even downloaded the Stagecoach app, so I can track the services.



My advice is to dash upstairs (ignore MrsD) and grab the front seat**. Then you can pretend to drive it all the way.
**if some old lady is already on it.....just chuck her off


----------



## Dirk (20 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> My advice is to dash upstairs (ignore MrsD) and grab the front seat**. Then you can pretend to drive it all the way.
> **if some old lady is already on it.....just chuck her off



I'm hoping that it'll be the open top bus then I'll be able to chuck her overboard.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2022)

Another ticket failure. Only platinum packages available today starting at £375 - executive boxes etc. The real scramble starts tomorrow.

Lots crossed off my list already.

I think we are very privileged to have this beautiful creature visit our gardens even if she does have a taste for flowers. She usually arrives around 7.30. Quite tame and provided one is quiet and slow of movement will look at you for a while and then carry on. She only bolts at noise or sudden movement.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Another ticket failure. Only platinum packages available today starting at £375 - executive boxes etc. The real scramble starts tomorrow.
> 
> Lots crossed off my list already.
> 
> ...



Oh dear


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Another ticket failure. Only platinum packages available today starting at £375 - executive boxes etc. The real scramble starts tomorrow.
> 
> Lots crossed off my list already.
> 
> ...



On my way round my walk this morning I could just see the head and ears of one in a barley field. No camera though.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Another ticket failure. Only platinum packages available today starting at £375 - executive boxes etc. The real scramble starts tomorrow.
> 
> Lots crossed off my list already.
> 
> ...





I wish we had deer. All we have are squillions of rabbits and squirrels


----------



## Dave7 (20 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> I'm hoping that it'll be the open top bus then I'll be able to chuck her overboard.



And there is the difference......us Scousers are more thoughtful and caring.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> And there is the difference......us Scousers are more thoughtful and caring.



You'd run for the bus, jump on and leave her behind?


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> You'd run for the bus, jump on and leave her behind?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> My advice is to dash upstairs (ignore MrsD) and grab the front seat**. Then you can pretend to drive it all the way.
> **if some old lady is already on it.....just chuck her off


And if it's a single decker, what then?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> On my way round my walk this morning I could just see the head and ears of one in a barley field. No camera though.


Come on!
What would a deer need with a camera?
It'd never be able to press the shutter release anyway.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2022)

Very humid out


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2022)

I think we are having corned beef hash today 

The temp is much better today.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jul 2022)

I'm going to do a mushroom stroganoff for tea tonight.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Very humid out



Yep. Just back another walk and was toiling. I hate high humidity. Sitting in front of the fan cooling down before lunch.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jul 2022)

Despite my best efforts, the front garden is a bit sad looking. The sun has cooked quite a few of the plants.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Just back another walk and was toiling. I hate high humidity. Sitting in front of the fan cooling down before lunch.





Toiling? That's a new one.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Toiling? That's a new one.


_"Hubble, bubble, toil and trouble"_, not that new.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> I'm going to do a mushroom stroganoff for tea tonight.



One of my favourites for a quick and delicious tea.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2022)

Went for a walk at mid-day, talk about humid I think my top was wet before I got to the end of the road, after 6 miles all my clothes ended in the laundry basket and I needed a shower 
I just made a Victoria jam sandwich which is in the oven right now.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Went for a walk at mid-day, talk about humid I think my top was wet before I got to the end of the road, after 6 miles all my clothes ended in the laundry basket and I needed a shower
> I just made a Victoria jam sandwich which is in the oven right now.



Hopefully before the jam and cream goes in between. 😁


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> Hopefully before the jam and cream goes in between. 😁


Which went on first though!


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> Despite my best efforts, the front garden is a bit sad looking. The sun has cooked quite a few of the plants.



To water or not to water.Seven Tent have asked people not to use hose pipes or sprinklers


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2022)

> Dear patients,
> We are now down to very limited patient service co-ordinators due to covid, meaning we are now having to ask Admin and Secretaries to help out on the telephones and front desk.
> Knightwood Surgery has had to close to patients for general queries (except those seeing external clinics and apts already booked) due to no reception staff being able to man the desk or answer the phone there.
> Please can we request that you only contact Reception if it is URGENT and cannot wait. Dealing with non-urgent requests may take longer than usual.
> ...


Normal service will begin when the good weather is over


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> To water or not to water.Seven Tent have asked people not to use hose pipes or sprinklers



I've been using a watering can and a rainwater butt, the butt is empty now so my plants are having to make do with tap water.


----------



## Dirk (20 Jul 2022)

Solicitors asking for my bank details as they are hoping to complete the sale of my dad's house tomorrow. At long last!
With a bit of luck I'll be £150k better off this time tomorrow night.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been using a watering can and a rainwater butt, the butt is empty now so my plants are having to make do with tap water.





We are lucky that we have 4 1000 litre tanks that are full. We are using the water in them to water the plants.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We are lucky that we have 4 1000 litre tanks that are full. We are using the water in them to water the plants.



Yeah you are very lucky, but you have the rain to fill them up


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah you are very lucky, but you have the rain to fill them up



True. May as well make some use of the bloody stuff


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jul 2022)

Rain. It's rained all bloody night. At least this is soft summer rain which the ground can easily absorb.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2022)

Morning. Seems cloudier and cooler this morning thank goodness. I’ll hopefully find it more pleasant for my walk soon.

Looking forward to the cycling again this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Solicitors asking for my bank details as they are hoping to complete the sale of my dad's house tomorrow. At long last!
> With a bit of luck I'll be £150k better off this time tomorrow night.



Ooohh double fish n chips me thinks.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2022)

A quick hello but I WILL BE BACK......you have been warned .
Just going to sort the bins out.
Breakfast will be fresh fruit....nectarines, pears, cherries.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a cool and cloudy Coventry, back in long trousers today,I've got to finish yesterdays cleaning job this morning, I spent yesterday afternoon cleaning the parts of the house that don't get cleaned very often, then we're out to lunch and down the club for the afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. A bright sunny day for us with blue skies. 

It's bin day. That's as exciting as it gets.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jul 2022)

Hello! Cool and wet so I've been round and shut all the windows. I'm a bit pissed off with this weather, one minute it's too hot to move and the next it looks like our drive 'n' ride trip tomorrow will get cancelled!  Plus my onions and shallots are spread out on the allotment drying in the sun.................or they were.

So I'm poised. Logged in to Ticketmaster on three devices, credit cards at the ready, checking the tabs every few minutes to see when the online queue opens, phone alarm set for 8.45am............I know it's only rock 'n' roll but I like it, like it, yes I do.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jul 2022)

Morning all. 
Off to meet our friends in Standon this morning for a walk along the river Rib.
There is a nice pub along the river which will be our lunch stop


----------



## pawl (21 Jul 2022)

Just been outside.Light drizzle falling doesn’t look as it will come too much.

Will clean the car later


----------



## Dirk (21 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Another nice sunny day for us again. 
Off for a stroll down to the village later, might drop in to the White Lion and introduce ourselves to the new landlord.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jul 2022)

I've just got up....I was awake between 02:00 to 04:30.
It's 22c here now and they say it may get to 26c


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jul 2022)

YES!!!!!!! We're in!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> YES!!!!!!! We're in!



Well done.....top marks for perseverance.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> YES!!!!!!! We're in!





Well done.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> YES!!!!!!! We're in!



I take it that is for the Hyde Park gig.
Well done.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> YES!!!!!!! We're in!




I'm staying in today, but not that excited


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2022)

Mr WD is clearing some willow trees. We might have poly tunnel next year. My granddaughter is fixated with certain indoor plants at the moment and some of them cost a fortune wonder would like to take cuttings from them to sell. Some of the plants she has cost £130 . No way would I pay that much on a plant just to see it die on me.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> I take it that is for the Hyde Park gig.
> Well done.



Edinburgh


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2022)

Short bimble done. Warm, but bearable. Time for lunch then plonk down and watch the cycling.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jul 2022)

Just been speaking to my eldest about Bruce. He said "oh yeah, we're going to the Villa Park gig." "Good luck with tickets" says I.....
........

#1 son "It's OK one of my friends works for Ticketmaster" I may disinherit him.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2022)

rain stopped play , we've had drizzle here, we got as far as Cassalax for lunch but abandoned walking down the club in the rain, its now starting to dry up.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2022)

One for those growing tomatoes.
It's possible to "buzz pollinate" tomato plants by touching the back of the leaves with an electric toothbrush, and turning it on.*


*The electric toothbrush, not the tomato plant.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> One for those growing tomatoes.
> It's possible to "buzz pollinate" tomato plants by touching the back of the leaves with an electric toothbrush, and turning it on.*
> 
> 
> *The electric toothbrush, not the tomato plant.



I'm not quite sure are you telling us or asking?

Bumble bees or solitary bees release pollen by vibrating, "buzzing", the flower and so dislodging the pollen from the anthers. I don't think touching the back of the leaves would replicate this but touching the flower with a battery powered toothbrush would mimic the action and is a recognised technique. The difficulty I see with the technique is that the flowers on a tomato truss don't all open at the same time meaning the buzz needs repeating.

On a small scale, like mine with eight plants, shaking the plants is used but possibly with less success. I've never tried these techniques but have considered it for 2-3 years as I increasingly worry about the dearth of insects. My greenhouse door is always open giving through ventilation and I suspect this aids pollination.

About 10% of plant species rely on buzz pollination. The huge reduction in pollinating insect populations is a massive threat to both wild and commercial plants.

The commercial tomato nursery I worked for would buy and release tens of thousands of bees into the glasshouses. The bee is a great pollinator as it will repeatedly visit the same plant. On a tomato truss the flower nearest the stem opens first so as the truss opens up repeated pollination is needed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not quite sure are you telling us or asking?
> 
> Bumble bees or solitary bees release pollen by vibrating, "buzzing", the flower and so dislodging the pollen from the anthers. I don't think touching the back of the leaves would replicate this but touching the flower with a battery powered toothbrush would mimic the action and is a recognised technique. The difficulty I see with the technique is that the flowers on a tomato truss don't all open at the same time meaning the buzz needs repeating.
> 
> ...



Thanks Paul, I find information like this fascinating, “ every day’s a learning day “ . We have lots of Lavender plants in the garden and we’re looking to add more. They seem to be Bee magnets!


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Blimey, I'm here before Welshie and DaveR. 

Finally completed on my Dad's house sale yesterday after numerous setbacks. It's been such a damned frustrating process. Initially, I thought it would all be done and dusted by the end of March. I hadn't factored in the incompetence of Estate Agents, Solicitors and Mortgage Lenders. Talk about a three ringed circus! 
Still....it's all done now and time to celebrate.

Off to our mates in Minehead for Fish Friday and an overnight stay today.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Thanks Paul, I find information like this fascinating, “ every day’s a learning day “ . We have lots of Lavender plants in the garden and we’re looking to add more. They seem to be Bee magnets!



Yep, lavender is a bee magnet. I'm far from a bee expert but I believe "buzz" bees are solitary whereas the majority you will see on your lavender are honey bees.

Delighted to read you are planning more insect loving plants. A couple of observations; many modern plants are hybrids and therefore sterile, bugger all use to a bee. Try to find a range of plants which spread flowering through the season. Bumble bees love thistle flowers, there are many beautiful ornamental thistles, and I literally have seen 10-12 on a single flower and they will "camp out" overnight on the flowers in rain! The bee equivalent of crack coccaine!!

Modern bedding plants are almost all F1 hybrids and totally sterile, don't be fooled by bees flying in and out of them. Also be aware of "bee friendly" labels, I'm not convinced by these. A little research will go a long way.

Leaving a patch of grass to grow and flower all summer is both beautiful and will benefit a wide range of insects.

Sorry to bang on about this, I know I must be a touch boring on it, but this is such an important subject. The humble wasp is your friend. 🤣


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2022)

Morning. A long lie for me. Wasn’t really sleeping but couldn’t be bothered moving. 

Another fresher day thank goodness. Back to a flatter day at the cycling which I don’t usually enjoy as much but I’ll probably watch as it’s become such an interesting tour this year.

It was old crime tv watching last night with a Vera, The Coroner and a Blue Murder.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not quite sure are you telling us or asking?
> 
> Bumble bees or solitary bees release pollen by vibrating, "buzzing", the flower and so dislodging the pollen from the anthers. I don't think touching the back of the leaves would replicate this but touching the flower with a battery powered toothbrush would mimic the action and is a recognised technique. The difficulty I see with the technique is that the flowers on a tomato truss don't all open at the same time meaning the buzz needs repeating.
> 
> ...





Mr WD tends to use a very small brush to distribute the pollen.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. 14 deg here and a cooler fresher feel to things. I'm not complaining though. There are storm warnings in Powys today from 10am to 10pm. Possible torrential rain, causing problems for travelling. 

I will be slobbing in that case. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jul 2022)

Good morning. Stood outside in a drizzle waiting for my lift to the Lakes.

Have a good day!


----------



## avsd (22 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, lavender is a bee magnet. I'm far from a bee expert but I believe "buzz" bees are solitary whereas the majority you will see on your lavender are honey bees.
> 
> Delighted to read you are planning more insect loving plants. A couple of observations; many modern plants are hybrids and therefore sterile, bugger all use to a bee. Try to find a range of plants which spread flowering through the season. Bumble bees love thistle flowers, there are many beautiful ornamental thistles, and I literally have seen 10-12 on a single flower and they will "camp out" overnight on the flowers in rain! The bee equivalent of crack coccaine!!
> 
> ...



Hi @PaulSB 

Does the 'sterile' issue apply to wild flowers grown from seed mix? 

I am planning do a little more of "Leaving a patch of grass to grow and flower " after reading your posting. Thank you.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jul 2022)

Morning all. 
The rain, forecast for this morning seems to forgone elsewhere. 
Dog walking soon.
Yesterday's walk along the River Rib from Standon to Braughing was good. Part of it was along the old railway that used to run from Ware, serving many little villages, now small towns along the way. Another of Beechings cuts. It closed in 1964. 
Lunch was had in the Golden Fleece in Braughing, with some local Berkhamstead Brewery ales. Templers Gold being especially good.🍺


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2022)

We have rain. That very fine soft rain that always seems to get you wetter than big plops


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2022)

Morning all .
We has rain as promised......no complaints from me there.
Was at Aldi for 0800 so shouldn't need anything this weekend (something for the weekend sir seems a long time ago )


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2022)

Nice little wander done. It's lovely and fresh here this morning with a nice breeze. I feel so much better when it's like this. Even my Garmin sleep score was much better last night.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2022)

Oh yes, I got some tortilla wrap thingies. Never tried a fajita type thing before.
My plan is to fry pepper, onion, sweet chilli and chicken strips. Piri piri sauce to go with it.
What think you ??


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Oh yes, I got some tortilla wrap thingies. Never tried a fajita type thing before.
> My plan is to fry pepper, onion, sweet chilli and chicken strips. Piri piri sauce to go with it.
> What think you ??



Mmmm, sounds nice. Send some up here please!


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2022)

Off to Barnstaple to fill the car up.
Got to pick up a couple of bottles of Champagne on the way for tonight.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, lavender is a bee magnet. I'm far from a bee expert but I believe "buzz" bees are solitary whereas the majority you will see on your lavender are honey bees.
> 
> Delighted to read you are planning more insect loving plants. A couple of observations; many modern plants are hybrids and therefore sterile, bugger all use to a bee. Try to find a range of plants which spread flowering through the season. Bumble bees love thistle flowers, there are many beautiful ornamental thistles, and I literally have seen 10-12 on a single flower and they will "camp out" overnight on the flowers in rain! The bee equivalent of crack coccaine!!
> 
> ...



Not at all boring Paul, you are preaching to the converted👍 I would be grateful if you could point me in the right direction for the best place to obtain " proper " plants and what varieties. I recently celebrated a friends 50th Anniversary, he's a bee keeper and a member of a local bee welfare group, he was telling me about how they get calls from people who find bees starting a new nest in their gardens / outbuildings and they go and collect the nest and set them up in friendlier locations. He rarely takes the honey from the hives, only when there's an overabundance and he was critical of the use of sugar syrup by some beekeepers.🐝


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Oh yes, I got some tortilla wrap thingies. Never tried a fajita type thing before.
> My plan is to fry pepper, onion, sweet chilli and chicken strips. Piri piri sauce to go with it.
> What think you ??




Never tried a fajita things, the nearest I got was bacon and egg in a pita bread


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Off to Barnstaple to fill the car up.
> Got to pick up a couple of bottles of Champagne on the way for tonight.



We have a bottle here you can have.
Just one of those things that neither of us are fussed over.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2022)

We have steady rain.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2022)

@Mo1959


Mo1959 said:


> Mmmm, sounds nice. Send some up here please!



Mo......a question, if I may.
I seem to recall you saying that you don't have sky tv.
If I have that right, how do you watch the tdf ?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @Mo1959
> 
> 
> Mo......a question, if I may.
> ...



I have the Sky dish but don't pay for any extra channels so still get all the usual channels including ITV4 where I watch it.


----------



## Paulus (22 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Oh yes, I got some tortilla wrap thingies. Never tried a fajita type thing before.
> My plan is to fry pepper, onion, sweet chilli and chicken strips. Piri piri sauce to go with it.
> What think you ??



Sounds great.
MrsP and myself often do something very similar. We also put some grated cheese on the top.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I have the Sky dish but don't pay for any extra channels so still get all the usual channels including ITV4 where I watch it.





Same here. I have a sky dish but no longer have Sky t.v. 

We can't get ordinary T.V. here. There used to be a transmitter on a farmers land but he stopped maintaining it so the sky dish is essential.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2022)

I've got a Willow patten dish, but I only get food on it.


Done walking, it was hard work today 
I'm 2nd in the old farts step challenge 
​


----------



## gavroche (22 Jul 2022)

Salut. I have a question for all grand parents here. We have a 9 year old grand son who is absolutely mad on football. His favourite team is Liverpool. when he comes over, all he wants to do is play football in the garden, with me, all day. Well, I can't play all day as it wears me out and to be honest, I am not that keen on football either. 
At the moment, the TdF is handy as I can use that as an excuse to relax a bit but even when the ads are on, he wants to go out and play until the TdF starts again. 
Frankly, I would rather see him in his own house as I don't have to play then. 
So, fellow retirees, do you suffer this problem too, football or other sport ?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2022)

I received an email from my favourite trainer manufacturers saying that the cost of trainers is Increasing from the 25th July due to the costs going up everywhere, so of course I had to buy a couple of pairs . I've had my eye on one particular pair for a while so I took the opportunity to get them at a reduced price and the other pair a different colour were reduced by £20 so of course I had to get them. They are bargain and I'm in fact saving money in a way


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Salut. I have a question for all grand parents here. We have a 9 year old grand son who is absolutely mad on football. His favourite team is Liverpool. when he comes over, all he wants to do is play football in the garden, with me, all day. Well, I can't play all day as it wears me out and to be honest, I am not that keen on football either.
> At the moment, the TdF is handy as I can use that as an excuse to relax a bit but even when the ads are on, he wants to go out and play until the TdF starts again.
> Frankly, I would rather see him in his own house as I don't have to play then.
> So, fellow retirees, do you suffer this problem too, football or other sport ?





Hell no. All the cousins came here to play in the fields so we would just throw them all out and watch them running around like loons up and down the field. Sorted


----------



## Paulus (22 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I received an email from my favourite trainer manufacturers saying that the cost of trainers is Increasing from the 25th July due to the costs going up everywhere, so of course I had to buy a couple of pairs . I've had my eye on one particular pair for a while so I took the opportunity to get them at a reduced price and the other pair a different colour were reduced by £20 so of course I had to get them. They are bargain and I'm in fact saving money in a way



There is logic there. 
But some might call it panic buying


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Salut. I have a question for all grand parents here. We have a 9 year old grand son who is absolutely mad on football. His favourite team is Liverpool. when he comes over, all he wants to do is play football in the garden, with me, all day. Well, I can't play all day as it wears me out and to be honest, I am not that keen on football either.
> At the moment, the TdF is handy as I can use that as an excuse to relax a bit but even when the ads are on, he wants to go out and play until the TdF starts again.
> Frankly, I would rather see him in his own house as I don't have to play then.
> *So, fellow retirees, do you suffer this problem too*, football or other sport ?



YES!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> There is logic there.
> But some might call it panic buying





Don't be ridiculous . How dare you say such a thing


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I received an email from my favourite trainer manufacturers saying that the cost of trainers is Increasing from the 25th July due to the costs going up everywhere, so of course I had to buy a couple of pairs . I've had my eye on one particular pair for a while so I took the opportunity to get them at a reduced price and the other pair a different colour were reduced by £20 so of course I had to get them. * They are bargain and I'm in fact saving money *in a way



Now... when did I last hear that?

oh yes, it was when Mrs @BoldonLad came back from her last shopping trip


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2022)

I was going to post this earlier, but it sounded too ridiculous, but this is how it happened.

Weird dream I had last night :-

It all started at Southampton railway station I was wearing an old gray overcoat with a a soldier's helmet tied to me by a piece of string and I was trying to get to Bishopstoke, I found myself outside and a truck full of other men where going to Eastleigh and they said hop on.
The truck stopped at the junction near Bishopstoke and I got off and one guy said it's that way mate pointing up the road, I found myself outside on a big house, I knocked on the door and a man came out and said what do you want, I live here I said, no you don't you went to the New Forest. I left and I was stood outside a bungalow, what do you want said the owner,I live here I said, no you don't you got married and moved to Marchwood the same thing happened when I got there too, and had to go to Botley. At Botley a couple were in the garden and they told be that I use to live here, but the courts evicted you and your wife sold the house to us, but I think you rented a flat in Chilworth.
I found myself looking at the burnt out remains of a large manor house so I left, I found myself at a block of flats in North Baddesley and was told you lived here but you moved to the next block try there. I stood outside a door and I put my hand in my pocked and found a key and opened the door, in the hall were four mice and they said you don't live here any more, you went off to the war and was killed, your dead I tell you..... dead.


I woke up in a cold sweat....... I just hope there's not a part two


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Now... when did I last hear that?
> 
> oh yes, it was when Mrs @BoldonLad came back from her last shopping trip





Clearly an intelligent woman .


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I received an email from my favourite trainer manufacturers saying that the cost of trainers is Increasing from the 25th July due to the costs going up everywhere, so of course I had to buy a couple of pairs . I've had my eye on one particular pair for a while so I took the opportunity to get them at a reduced price and the other pair a different colour were reduced by £20 so of course I had to get them. They are bargain and I'm in fact saving money in a way



I’m currently watching these nearly new ones on eBay that finish tonight. If I remember I might stick a last minute bid in. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27538764...rentrq:26b5b6471820a4d65cf9fcc7fffa724a|iid:1


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Clearly an intelligent woman .



Funny you should say that. It’s more or less what I said to her. I haven’t lived to be 75 by being foolhardy.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m currently watching these nearly new ones on eBay that finish tonight. If I remember I might stick a last minute bid in.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275387644221?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=accf3edcb39d45e59b35620e640e981a&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=275387644221&itm=275387644221&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=ASICS&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:2da8efa4-09da-11ed-9963-4e4079216cef|parentrq:26b5b6471820a4d65cf9fcc7fffa724a|iid:1





Excellent


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m currently watching these nearly new ones on eBay that finish tonight. If I remember I might stick a last minute bid in.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/275387644221?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=accf3edcb39d45e59b35620e640e981a&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=275387644221&itm=275387644221&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=ASICS&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:2da8efa4-09da-11ed-9963-4e4079216cef|parentrq:26b5b6471820a4d65cf9fcc7fffa724a|iid:1





This is the one pair I have just bought. They were reduced so a bargain


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2022)

This is the second pair.




Of course Mr WD will find out about them on Monday or Tuesday


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I was going to post this earlier, but it sounded too ridiculous, but this is how it happened.
> 
> Weird dream I had last night :-
> 
> ...


Aside from the mice, have you been to those places?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2022)

Cooooeeeee. Damp and coolish here. We had a bit of rain last night but it only made the ground damp.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2022)

Morning. It’s been raining and still drizzling. Next door’s abandoned cat is curled up in the outdoor bed I got for him. Poor thing. 

Without giving away too big a spoiler I wouldn’t be a true Scot if I hadn’t got today’s Wordle.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2022)

Morning all. That were a good long sleep.
Just one thing to do.....I did the shopping t'other day and stupidly forgot 2 items we needed. Ahhh well, we live and learn (hopefully).


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. That were a good long sleep.
> Just one thing to do.....I did the shopping t'other day and stupidly forgot 2 items we needed. Ahhh well, we live and learn (hopefully).



I do that too. Usually forget the thing I was most needing. Maybe we are at an age we should be making a shopping list


----------



## Dave7 (23 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I do that too. Usually forget the thing I was most needing. Maybe we are at an age we should be making a shopping list



Mo.....the sad thing is that I had a shopping list. Said item was in the middle of the list and I still missed it.
Please send me more excuses I can use.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I do that too. Usually forget the thing I was most needing. Maybe we are at an age we should be making a shopping list


I left the last shopping list on the table, I use the notes app on my phone now 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2022)

I have a white board in my pantry and I add to my list, but sometimes I forget to take a photo of the list before I go shopping


----------



## Paulus (23 Jul 2022)

Morning all. 
It rained for all of 5 minutes last night.
It's still quite warm here.
All the usual things to do today, 
I got around to fixing a rack on the Raleigh Royal yesterday evening. I'm not sure whether to sell or or keep it. 




A nice fresh fruit salad, nectarine, plum, blueberries, strawberries, clementine and melon with some Greek yogurt for breakfast. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Bit cooler this morning in Minehead.
Off out after breakfast to do three more drive by viewings.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jul 2022)

Good morning good people. Weather looks to be half decent which will do me. We had a very good but damp ride in the Lakes yesterday. Today is very hectic as it's the club open TT10 which is also the NLTTA championship. Entries are slightly down on previous years but nothing like as badly on other CTT events. We have 80+ riders signed up with first man off at 18.01 which means racing should finish at 19.45. I'm responsible for signage which means I spend the afternoon and evening tottering on a step ladder on the A6 putting up and removing cycle event signs. I'll leave home at 13.00 and return around 21.30...........I often think TTers have no concept of the effort which goes on behind the scenes so they can enjoy their 19-22 minutes of exquisite pain!!!! 

Must go as I'm need to head to my LBS to pick up the Cervelo and Aldi to buy picnic ingredients.......I'll be sandwich and flask man today! 

@Tenkaykev @avsd I'll answer your questions tomorrow, just haven't go time today


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Aside from the mice, have you been to those places?




Yes I have lived in all of them what is strange the large manor house in Chilworth is still there, but it was burnt to the ground many years ago before my time, and the reference to the four mice are the ones I killed a while back.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
A visit to Eight Arch brewery tap room yesterday evening. Caught up with a few friends and a nice Brucy Bonus was that the rejigged bus service now passes the end of the road that leads to the brewery👍
Another visit from the Hedgehog in the early hours, the repurposed battery operated security camera is doing a great job.
Off to visit the "Lady in the Van" shortly, She has a mobile shop that sells wholefoods and you can refill shampoos / washing liquid etc. She travels to the villages that aren't well served by buses. The previous Van lady retired and put her van up for sale, someone offered to buy it but was going to convert it to a motorhome, she wanted the business to continue so she sold it ( at a lower price ) to the current lady who has taken over.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2022)

Good morning people, I've been for an early bimble this morning, out the house about half seven and rode my Weston Under Weatherly loop, 28 miles, a cool bright and sunny morning with a stiff breeze, left Coventry out through Baginton and rode back in through Binley woods, I rode past where they are working on HS2 and they're making a right mess of the countryside, it was hard work but an enjoyable couple of hours out on the bike.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2022)

We have a power cut, I was sat at my desktop typing away and suddenly I had a blank screen, I had to finish my post on my phone.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning good people. Weather looks to be half decent which will do me. We had a very good but damp ride in the Lakes yesterday. Today is very hectic as it's the club open TT10 which is also the NLTTA championship. Entries are slightly down on previous years but nothing like as badly on other CTT events. We have 80+ riders signed up with first man off at 18.01 which means racing should finish at 19.45. I'm responsible for signage which means I spend the afternoon and evening tottering on a step ladder on the A6 putting up and removing cycle event signs. I'll leave home at 13.00 and return around 21.30...........I often think TTers have no concept of the effort which goes on behind the scenes so they can enjoy their 19-22 minutes of exquisite pain!!!!
> 
> Must go as I'm need to head to my LBS to pick up the Cervelo and Aldi to buy picnic ingredients.......I'll be sandwich and flask man today!
> 
> @Tenkaykev @avsd I'll answer your questions tomorrow, just haven't go time today



Its often the problem the clubs round here have, no one to do the support stuff, theres been a couple of occasions where the TT's have been cancelled because of it.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Jul 2022)

Morning all . Mrs exlaser is off cycling with her club and I am eating fruit cake and drinking coffee in a nice cafe, seems a fair exchange to me . 😀A perfect way to start our wedding anniversary, 34 years and never a crossed word ( anyone that knows us knows that last bit is total bu@@@@@t 😂 ).
Off out for a meal this evening to our favourite restaurant.
Dave r, know that route well, only in reverse , it’s one of mrs exlaser favourite. It’s one of the reasons I stopped cycling with her because I hate the bit of road from Weston to cubbington so so much .😂😀


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2022)

Just collected my new Dacia Sandero Comfort.What a difference to my old Renault Captur 

Acceleration comfort far better A really smooth drive
Well worth the six month wait


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A visit to Eight Arch brewery tap room yesterday evening. Caught up with a few friends and a nice Brucy Bonus was that the rejigged bus service now passes the end of the road that leads to the brewery👍
> Another visit from the Hedgehog in the early hours, the repurposed battery operated security camera is doing a great job.
> Off to visit the "Lady in the Van" shortly, She has a mobile shop that sells wholefoods and you can refill shampoos / washing liquid etc. She travels to the villages that aren't well served by buses. The previous Van lady retired and put her van up for sale, someone offered to buy it but was going to convert it to a motorhome, she wanted the business to continue so she sold it ( at a lower price ) to the current lady who has taken over.





I've never seen a hedgehog round here.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Mrs exlaser is off cycling with her club and I am eating fruit cake and drinking coffee in a nice cafe, seems a fair exchange to me . 😀A perfect way to start our wedding anniversary, 34 four years and never a crossed word ( anyone that knows us knows that last bit is total bu@@@@@t 😂 ).
> Off out for a meal this evening to our favourite restaurant.



Happy Anniversary, enjoy you're meal.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Dave r, know that route well, only in reverse , it’s one of mrs exlaser favourite. It’s one of the reasons I stopped cycling with her because I hate the bit of road from Weston to cubbington so so much .😂😀



Its a mess round there at the moment, theres a big compound there for HS2.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/66226521


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2022)

We has 30c


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> We has 30c



We have 16


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> We have 16



 WoW what a difference


----------



## Paulus (23 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> We has 30c


.
Quite a pleasant 25c with a nice breeze. 
Tomorrow, MrsP and my good self are off to Kent to visit the Big Cat Sanctuary which is near to Ashford. Afternoon tea will be taken and the a tour of the sanctuary with a chance to get up close to some of the big cats.🐅🐅
MrsP has been going on about the good work the place does for years, so tomorrow is the day she has been waiting for.
Unfortunately part of the journey is on the M25 and M20, with the chaos further down near the coastal ports, I will head off across country, and hope that everyone else is NOT doing the same.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> .
> Quite a pleasant 25c with a nice breeze.
> Tomorrow, MrsP and my good self are off to Kent to visit the Big Cat Sanctuary which is near to Ashford. Afternoon tea will be taken and the a tour of the sanctuary with a chance to get up close to some of the big cats.🐅🐅
> MrsP has been going on about the good work the place does for years, so tomorrow is the day she has been waiting for.
> Unfortunately part of the journey is on the M25 and M20, with the chaos further down near the coastal ports, I will head off across country, and hope that everyone else is NOT doing the same.



I would love that. Big cats are my favourite animals.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> We have a power cut, I was sat at my desktop typing away and suddenly I had a blank screen, I had to finish my post on my phone.




Power came back on half an hour later.


----------



## gavroche (23 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It’s been raining and still drizzling. Next door’s abandoned cat is curled up in the outdoor bed I got for him. Poor thing.
> 
> Without giving away too big a spoiler I wouldn’t be a true Scot if I hadn’t got today’s Wordle.



Looks like he has found another home now. Hope he gets on with your Molly.
After walking Molly, been busy with trimming some bushes and filled 6 bags, ready for the tip tomorrow morning.
I was going to go for a ride today but I haven't got the energy now so will go tomorrow after the tip. 
The weather has definitively cooled down now but it is a lot more bearable too, especially at night.
I was saying to my stepson earlier that, when we discuss holidays, nobody ever mentions the South of France but always Greece, Turkey, Spain etc...... He agreed and said renting a villa between all of us wouldn't be anymore expensive than a package deal somewhere else with the added advantage that I speak the language and can recommend places to visit as I have been there a few times in the past. So, let's wait and see.
Stay safe everybody.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Looks like he has found another home now. Hope he gets on with your Molly.



Sadly, I don’t want to let him in as Molly is an indoor cat so I haven’t bothered keeping her vaccinated beyond her initial ones as she has no contact with outside and any diseases. She doesn’t need flea/tick treatments either. If I was to allow him in it would start to cost as I would need to have both vaccinated and routine treatments so really don’t want the expense for someone else’s cat. Afraid he will need to be content with a shelter and some food. The neighbours now have 4 dogs and obviously got fed up with the cat. They should have done the decent thing and found another home for him rather than just ignore him.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadly, I don’t want to let him in as Molly is an indoor cat so I haven’t bothered keeping her vaccinated beyond her initial ones as she has no contact with outside and any diseases. She doesn’t need flea/tick treatments either. If I was to allow him in it would start to cost as I would need to have both vaccinated and routine treatments so really don’t want the expense for someone else’s cat. Afraid he will need to be content with a shelter and some food. The neighbours now have 4 dogs and obviously got fed up with the cat. They should have done the decent thing and found another home for him rather than just ignore him.



We are also sharing a neighbours cat today 😂😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Jul 2022)

She is a lovely little female cat and her owners do look after her well , it just they have other cats a dog and a small child. I think she comes round to ours when she wants some peace and quiet. 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2022)

We had chilli today.

The weather is certainly a lot cooler than the last few days. It's a tad chilly


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had chilli today.
> 
> The weather is certainly a lot cooler than the last few days. It's a tad chilly



..........so you have has chilly twice then


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> ..........so you have has chilly twice then





Didn't think of that


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2022)

Enjoyed the time trial. 

Still a heavy drizzle here. Hamish has been sleeping in his little bed all afternoon and just gave him a feed. 😺

I might catch up on The Control Room tonight as Saturday evenings are rubbish.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed the time trial.
> 
> Still a heavy drizzle here. Hamish has been sleeping in his little bed all afternoon and just gave him a feed. 😺
> 
> I might catch up on The Control Room tonight as Saturday evenings are rubbish.





Good for you Mo.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2022)

We have fine rain here.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2022)

It's gone cloudy now, but still warm at 23c


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I've never seen a hedgehog round here.



I haven’t seen a hedgehog for ages Low and behold what was in the garden last night A hedgehog


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> I haven’t seen a hedgehog for ages Low and behold what was in the garden last night A hedgehog





Must be 25 years since I last saw one.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Must be 25 years since I last saw one.



Had one on our doorstep last week.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Must be 25 years since I last saw one.



Sadly often see them as road kill around here.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadly often see them as road kill around here.





We get lots of badgers run over


----------



## Paulus (23 Jul 2022)

There is a music festival in the local playing fields, just taken the dog for a run around there. I must admit it's not my kind of music, but its possibly the worst attended festival going.
Barnet summertime.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Yes I have lived in all of them what is strange the large manor house in Chilworth is still there, but it was burnt to the ground many years ago before my time, and the reference to the four mice are the ones I killed a while back.


Did you "visit" them in reverse order, or in the order you were at them over the years. 
Big mansion aside.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I've never seen a hedgehog round here.





pawl said:


> I haven’t seen a hedgehog for ages Low and behold what was in the garden last night A hedgehog


Think the badgers are keeping the hedgehogs away round here.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Had one on our doorstep last week.


You were at home last week!


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you "visit" them in reverse order, or in the order you were at them over the years.
> Big mansion aside.



"in the order you were at them over the years"
Yes the big mansion was turned into flats and I lived there for about two years
it was on a 26 acre estate with it's own fishing lake
photo from google


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> "in the order you were at them over the years"
> Yes the big mansion was turned into flats and I lived there for about two years
> it was on a 26 acre estate with it's own fishing lake
> photo from google
> View attachment 654007


Grey uniform puts you as either an American or possibly RAF ground crew.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2022)

Lol, the oldies are the best.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Grey uniform puts you as either an American or possibly RAF ground crew.



Or Russian army.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Or Russian army.


Did we have any of the Russian army over here?


----------



## 12boy (24 Jul 2022)

Mo, you named, fed and gave the cat a bed. You now own a cat.
The saying here is "Chili today, hot tamale.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> Mo, you named, fed and gave the cat a bed. You now own a cat.
> The saying here is "Chili today, hot tamale.


Better than it starving and/or getting run over.

Some folk shouldn't be allowed pets.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. We had heavy rain all night. I know because I spent the entire night listening to it.. It's stopped for now anyway.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2022)

Morning WD and all others.
Normally, when my head hits the pillow I am out like the proverbial and last night was no different.
Awake and up by 0530.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2022)

Morning. We also had a night of  and more to come today and tomorrow before it improves a bit.

It’s off just now but will no doubt come back on within minutes of me going out


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
No rain here yet, a tad windy. I’ve emptied the dishwasher and made coffee ( Mrs Tenkaykev asked if I’d altered the settings on the dishwasher, we suspect little fingers were involved )


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> Mo, you named, fed and gave the cat a bed. You now own a cat.
> The saying here is "Chili today, hot tamale.



No, the cat now owns Mo.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks, E-Mail from Hastings Direct this morning, my car insurance is due for renewal and its gone up fifty quid, looks like I'll be hitting the comparison sites later on.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, E-Mail from Hastings Direct this morning, my car insurance is due for renewal and its gone up fifty quid, looks like I'll be hitting the comparison sites later on.



You could always get in touch with them. Amazing how when you say you’re leaving they seem to manage to match the other quote you find!


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You could always get in touch with them. Amazing how when you say you’re leaving they seem to manage to match the other quote you find!



Yes, I've done that successfully before.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2022)

Morning y'all 

I've been watching too many Westerns lately.
Watched Tombstone and Wyatt Earp back to back yesterday.
Of the two, I thought Tombstone was best. Val Kilmer's Doc Holliday was very entertaining.
Sat down last night to work out a 5 year financial plan in view of our hoped for house move. Sitting pretty.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, E-Mail from Hastings Direct this morning, my car insurance is due for renewal and its gone up fifty quid, looks like I'll be hitting the comparison sites later on.



We've had a good deal from Saga in recent years........about the only useful thing I've ever encountered from them though I suspect if I wanted to take equity release to book a river cruise Saga would happily relieve me of a large lump of cash.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We've had a good deal from Saga in recent years........about the only useful thing I've ever encountered from them though I suspect if I wanted to take equity release to book a river cruise Saga would happily relieve me of a large lump of cash.



Its the usual circus, I'll find it cheaper elsewhere, phone them up, then they'll either match the quote or I'll move elsewhere, one year the cheaper quote was from the people I was already insured with, I detest the routine.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2022)

Good day people. Its cool, grey and damp. Lots of rain last night which is not what I wanted.

Club TT went very well yesterday. 75 actually started as we had 7 DNS. No incidents, some very good but not spectacular times which given the weather - tailwind out, headwind home - was about right. Our club won both the male and female events.

Family day today with all the kids home to celebrate #1 son's birthday.

@Mo1959 have I missed something? You've adopted a stray cat?

Lots to do. Catch you all later.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Its the usual circus, I'll find it cheaper elsewhere, phone them up, then they'll either match the quote or I'll move elsewhere, one year the cheaper quote was from the people I was already insured with, I detest the routine.



We have House and Contents with Hastings which only increased by £10 this year which I thought reasonable. I thought these big automatic increases had been stopped? Certainly Saga only increased our cars by +/-£10.


----------



## gavroche (24 Jul 2022)

Salut tout le monde. Blue sky and sunny here so far. Let's hope it carries on. 
Plan for today: 
- Angel Bay for Molly shortly.
- Trip to the tip at 11.20.
- Bike ride.
- TdF at 4 pm.
- Whatever I feel like doing for the rest of the day. 
Have a nice day every one.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2022)

Sunday lunch booked at the Crown in West Down.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2022)

Morning very cloudy here with 20c, not too sure what I'll do today as nothing planned as yet


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jul 2022)

Mrs Tenkaykev remarked on the number of adverts for cruise holidays. She also remarked that it was odd that in one advert, only two of the passenger’s had disembarked to go on a picturesque excursion unsullied by hordes of tourists 🤔


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2022)

Just had to order a new desktop printer.
Old one decided to play up big time this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2022)

Done walking, the clouds went and the sun came out it's now 31c


----------



## 12boy (24 Jul 2022)

Dirk,I am your huckleberry.
On the pet thing, for me it is a lifetime commitment. I do not approve of those who get a cute pup or kitten and discard it when it is too much trouble or isn't cute anymore and all too frequently replace it with a younger cuter animal.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> Dirk,I am your huckleberry.
> On the pet thing, for me it is a lifetime commitment. I do not approve of those who get a cute pup or kitten and discard it when it is too much trouble or isn't cute anymore and all too frequently replace it with a younger cuter animal.



You're a Daisy if you do....


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jul 2022)

Ended up running 10K, the majority with Mrs Tenkaykev. She headed back and I did a few laps of Pocket Park to make up the 10k distance. We peeked over the fence at the " Lost Pond " and spotted a new Badgers Sett. When I first discovered the pond I thought that it had been blocked with a big mound of sand, looking today I thought that the mound of sand had got larger, it was Mrs Tenkaykev who spotted the hole disappearing into the earth, and the footprints of a badger.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2022)

Mo......I have to apologise.
I have just enjoyed Fajita....onion, pepper, sweet chilli and chicken. Piri piri sauce added.
Honestly** I had just finished when I remembered that you asked me to send you some.
**you do believe me don't you


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Mo......I have to apologise.
> I have just enjoyed Fajita....onion, pepper, sweet chilli and chicken. Piri piri sauce added.
> Honestly** I had just finished when I remembered that you asked me to send you some.
> **you do believe me don't you



Piri piri sauce ? goes off to google.......I've never had that


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Piri piri sauce ? goes off to google.......I've never had that



Been around (as a fairly common thing*) for a while. I think it originated in Portugal?. The first place I saw it was the Nando's Restaurant chain, but, I know, now, you can buy the sauce in our local ASDA.

* well, not that common, if you haven't heard of it


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Piri piri sauce ? goes off to google.......I've never had that


1st tried it in Portugal but never tried cooking with it before..... it was very tasty


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2022)

I have only been to Nando's once, but I love Piri piri sauce.
Yes it does originate in Portugal..
I often cook a chicken, and just have it with home made chips and coleslaw with piri piri sauce on the chicken .

Ps. I tend to love all hot chilli sauces.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jul 2022)

I have never been one for sauces out of a bottle, but I may give this Piri piri a try


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2022)

I am back from Birmingham. I went to see my mummy today.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2022)

It's raining as well.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's raining as well.


Not raining here, for now.

Going an odd colour outside though.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not raining here, for now.
> 
> Going an odd colour outside though.


Didn't last long, it's raining now.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2022)

I was surprised by just how many people were taking bikes on the train today. In fact, a couple of trains were cancelled due to lack of staff, and conducters said that they might have to put a few of the cyclists off to let customers on the train. Only people who reserved bike space were allowed stay on the train.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I was surprised by just how many people were taking bikes on the train today. In fact, a couple of trains were cancelled due to lack of staff, and conducters said that they might have to put a few of the cyclists off to let customers on the train. Only people who reserved bike space were allowed stay on the train.


Were those with bikes travelling without tickets?
If not, then they're customers just like everyone else on board.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2022)

Morning. Another wet night. We have a few dry hours before more showers late morning. 

No cycling to watch so I’m hoping the afternoon is decent for getting out. Soon be time for the Commonwealth Games though. I enjoy that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks 
No rain yet and none forecast. At a bit of a loss as the TDF has finished, we’ll be watching the TDF Femmes on Eurosport as I forget to cancel the subscription and it auto renewed a couple of months ago. 
Coffee brewing, daughter and grandson arrive tomorrow so lots to do!
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2022)

Steady but light rain here.....supposed to be in for the day.
Some paperwork to sort out. That sort of stuff was 2nd nature when I was working......I really dislike it now.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a bright and breezy Coventry.


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 Jul 2022)

Morning all . We will be off soon to pack up mrs exlasers boat so we can tow it to Chelmarsh sailing club ( near bridgenorth ) for the national championship which starts on Tuesday. It’s a lovely place, very close to the river severn , but it’s a bu@@er to get to from Warwick as there is no real direct route. We are bed and breakfasting this year as my wife has got fed up having to pack up and then dry tents after sailing for four days. It’s good for me too as It means I will drink less in the evenings lol .
Will try and keep up with everyone but as the interweb in rural Shropshire is not great who knows lol
Tbh that part of the country is a little behind the times , I wouldnt be surprised they are still using carrier pigeons to send messages.😂😂 ( it’s ok I can say this as I was born nearby 😀 )


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jul 2022)

Good day....................torrential rain began to fall around 5.50pm yesterday and continued off and on throughout the night. It's very fresh this morning.................and pouring with rain. A decision was made yesterday not to ride today, clearly we are wise pensioners. I'll spend my day on a minor domestics. Exciting. Living the dream. 

Good luck to Mrs @Exlaser2


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Were those with bikes travelling without tickets?
> If not, then they're customers just like everyone else on board.





The conductors said they should have reserved a space. I can understand that. There are only so many spaces and you can't have a bike taking up space instead of someone in a wheelchair. I assume they didn't reserve a space 2 had and they were told they could stay on the train.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day....................torrential rain began to fall around 5.50pm yesterday and continued off and on throughout the night. It's very fresh this morning.................and pouring with rain. A decision was made yesterday not to ride today, clearly we are wise pensioners. I'll spend my day on a minor domestics. Exciting. Living the dream.
> 
> Good luck to Mrs @Exlaser2



Have you got any rain spare? We could with it here.


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Dunelm in Barnstaple this morning. MrsD wants some new saucepans.
That's about as much excitement I can handle for today. 

@welsh dragon whereabouts in Brum does your Mum live?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2022)

Morning again. I jogged a couple of miles of my walk  It's so humid the sweat was dripping off my chin by the end

I got caught in a shower at the start but it went off. Might be another to come then nicer later.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2022)

Coooeeeee. We seem to have go be from famine to feast weather wise. From no water at all to a deluge . Still we need it. Our pond has dripped by about 6 inches so we are desperate for water for the fish.

Stay safe peeps 


Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Dunelm in Barnstaple this morning. MrsD wants some new saucepans.
> That's about as much excitement I can handle for today.
> ...




Kingstanding


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Kingstanding


I wo**ed in Kingstanding on numerous occasions.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeeeee. We seem to have go be from famine to feast weather wise. From no water at all to a deluge . Still we need it. Our pond has dripped by about 6 inches so we are desperate for water for the fish.
> 
> Stay safe peeps
> 
> ...


Is that " proper " Brum though? Sounds more like a wannabee Brum, not like Acocks Green or Moseley where I used to live, that's proper Brum that is 😉


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The conductors said they should have reserved a space. I can understand that. There are only so many spaces and you can't have a bike taking up space instead of someone in a wheelchair. I assume they didn't reserve a space 2 had and they were told they could stay on the train.


They're still customers though. Paying customers at that, using a service that doesn't, from memory, allow you to book a bike on.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2022)

Morning


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is that " proper " Brum though? Sounds more like a wannabee Brum, not like Acocks Green or Moseley where I used to live, that's proper Brum that is 😉





Well it's more Sutton coldfield and of course you get a better class of brummies


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> They're still customers though. Paying customers at that, using a service that doesn't, from memory, allow you to book a bike on.



I don't know what the rules are for people with bikes.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't know what the rules are for people with bikes.


Truth be told, i'm certain they make the rules up as they go along.

You've never tried taking one on a train! You don't know what you're missing.
The dirty looks from other passengers as you wheel your "dirty" bike on the platform. Having to wonder where the bike space is, will your bike fit in. Then will it scratch/be scratched by another bike, whose owner will want to be off the stop before you.....


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is that " proper " Brum though? Sounds more like a wannabee Brum, not like Acocks Green or Moseley where I used to live, that's proper Brum that is 😉



Nah.....Sparkhill where I was born is proper Brum. Peaky Blinders an' all that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Truth be told, i'm certain they make the rules up as they go along.
> 
> You've never tried taking one on a train! You don't know what you're missing.
> The dirty looks from other passengers as you wheel your "dirty" bike on the platform. Having to wonder where the bike space is, will your bike fit in. Then will it scratch/be scratched by another bike, whose owner will want to be off the stop before you.....


Ok, I know that they're not " Proper bikes " but it works for us 😉


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ok, I know that they're not " Proper bikes " but it works for us 😉
> 
> View attachment 654310


Where's the sign that shows "Suitcases Only"?


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where's the sign that shows "Suitcases Only"?



Luggage rack, no “ suitcases only “ signs


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well it's more Sutton coldfield and of course you get* a better class of brummies*



Is that an oxymoron?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Luggage rack, no “ suitcases only “ signs


Northern Rail(Under Arriva) had "Suitcase's Only" signs on those.

That's the two bike limit there anyway, no more on.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2022)

We have made an executive decision to go and do the shopping in the great metropolis of Newtown


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have made an executive decision to go and do the shopping in the great metropolis of Newtown


 You mean you decided to go shopping.
What is it this time, jeans or trainers, maybe bloomers?


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2022)

What happen to @ColinJ


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> What happen to @ColinJ



He fell out with us, though he might be lurking and not posting.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> What happen to @ColinJ



He’s scared he gets any spoilers in here!  He is posting in other sections.

I think the rain might stay off now, or maybe it’s just waiting on me going out.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> He fell out with us, though he might be lurking and not posting.





Mo1959 said:


> He’s scared he gets any spoilers in here!  He is posting in other sections.
> 
> I think the rain might stay off now, or maybe it’s just waiting on me going out.



 life it too short to fuss and fight

View: https://youtu.be/Qyclqo_AV2M


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You mean you decided to go shopping.
> What is it this time, jeans or trainers, maybe bloomers?





Food unfortunately


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You mean you decided to go shopping.
> What is it this time, jeans or trainers, maybe bloomers?





I might be getting a new pair of trainers in the post today though.

And I may shop online for a new phone. Mine is knacked


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I might be getting a new pair of trainers in the post today though.
> 
> And I may shop online for a new phone. Mine is knacked


I've a twenty year old handset that works just fine, still.
These modern ones aren't built to last more than a few months.


----------



## Sterlo (25 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've a twenty year old handset that works just fine, still.
> These modern ones aren't built to last more than a few months.



Old handsets are great but the battery's a bugger to carry


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've *a twenty year old handset that works just fine, still.*
> These modern ones aren't built to last more than a few months.



Out of interest, what brand, and, is it original battery?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Old handsets are great but the battery's a bugger to carry
> View attachment 654383


Lithium batteries have reduced the battery size a wee bit!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Out of interest, what brand, and, is it original battery?


Ericsson R310's* both on original battery,
Ericsson R250s, one on original and the other on its second battery.

*First mobile phone to be advertised on UK TV. Featuring someone riding into the office on his bike. With the handset on thexl handlebars. The mount cost £25 - £30 at the time.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Ericsson R310's* both on original battery,
> Ericsson R250s, one on original and the other on its second battery.
> 
> *First mobile phone to be advertised on UK TV. Featuring someone riding into the office on his bike. With the handset on thexl handlebars. The mount cost £25 - £30 at the time.



Impressive, but, I don't think their feature set would suit my usage.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2022)

All tucked up in bed, ready for the early start in the morning?

Early to bed, early to rise,
Did that work for anyone?


----------



## Dirk (25 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> All tucked up in bed, ready for the early start in the morning?
> 
> Early to bed, early to rise,
> Did that work for anyone?



Nah......I'm a lazy fecker.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Nah......I'm a lazy fecker.


Late riser then!


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day....................torrential rain began to fall around 5.50pm yesterday and continued off and on throughout the night. It's very fresh this morning.................and pouring with rain. A decision was made yesterday not to ride today, clearly we are wise pensioners. I'll spend my day on a minor domestics. Exciting. Living the dream.
> 
> Good luck to Mrs @Exlaser2



Cheers, she has been in the top 10 and top woman for the last two years. Hopefully that run will continue. 😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well it's more Sutton coldfield and of course you get a better class of brummies



Err no one in Sutton Coldfield thinks they are brummie , even though they are 😀
It’s a town in its own right as I am sure you already know .


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> He fell out with us, though he might be lurking and not posting.



Sorry folks , that might be in some part my fault , as his spoiler post ground my gears a little and I posted a reply that didn’t agree with his point of view 😕😕
Is it ok to say who won this years tdf now ? 😀
Still hope he is ok though . 😀

Night night everyone.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2022)

Morning. Much fresher here this morning. I will get out and enjoy it after my cuppa.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a dull and damp Coventry, yes we've had some rain at last.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2022)

Hello! It's wet, again. As we all know Tuesday is small person day. I've been up and about preparing things for her, all ready to go. Not much else to report really though I do have a huge amount of "stuff" which needs "doing." Just sort of builds up doesn't it, you know, stuff which needs doing. It's fitting it in with all the good things there are to do. Stuff is bloody irritating in fact.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
Dishwasher emptied and coffee made. Daughter and grandson arrive from Leeds later today, they’re off to Camp Bestival at Lulworth Castle on Thursday😎🎶🤡
Meanwhile it’s blue bin, veg box and health walk group followed by a natter in the pub🍺
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️😎


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Err no one in Sutton Coldfield thinks they are brummie , even though they are 😀
> It’s a town in its own right as I am sure you already know .



I do. Unfortunately Birmingham decided in their wisdom that we should be part of Brum. It was a stupid idea. We used to be part of Warwickshire.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2022)

And it's a coooooeeeeeeee from me. We had rain last night but I can see blue skies and sunshine here now. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I do. Unfortunately Birmingham decided in their wisdom that we should be part of Brum. It was a stupid idea. We used to be part of Warwickshire.



In the 1974 boundary changes they decided that Coventry should be in the West midland instead of Warwickshire where it had been for a couple of thousand years, most people were unimpressed.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2022)

@avsd and @Tenkaykev I promised to speak about bee and insect plants........................the rest of you make tea/coffee, clean the microwave or something as I know I can drone on a bit. Some of this is generalisation.

@avsd you asked about wildflowers and if they suffer from the same problems of sterility as modern cultivars and varieties. The short answer is no, this is not a problem. As a very brief explanation. Many modern, seed raised plants are F1 Hybrids, the result of crossing (pollinating) two stable inbred parent lines, the resulting seed will have some or all characteristics of increased flower size, specific colour, great uniformity, vigour, high yielding amongst other "benefits." I could write more but this should do. F1 Hybrids can be sterile or produce very little pollen and nectar making them little use to insects.

Other types of hybrid to be aware of are "specific" hybrids which are plants arising from a cross between two different species. These can only be reproduced vegetatively, what most people refer to as taking cuttings though there are many other means of vegetative reproduction.

Wild flowers are "open-pollinated" which we can regard as "natural" pollination. To be successful all living things need to reproduce, for most plants this means producing seed. The best method of ensuring pollination is to have insect friendly flowers which will attract pollinators to carry out the pollination.

I have very little knowledge of wildflowers. Some are tolerant of a wide range of conditions, soils etc. while others have specific needs. I suggest you look to introduce easy things. You have three choices for acquiring seed; collect wild seed from plants which grow locally, cheap, easy, abundant and suited to your area. Buy wild flower seeds from a reputable source. I would Google "sources of wildflower seeds uk native" and choose a supplier such as the RSPB. I would avoid buying "wildflower mixtures" from retail seed companies, B&Q etc. Thirdly you have to choose how to raise the plants; two possibilities, simply prepare an area and sow the seed direct on the soil or raise the seedlings in trays, pots etc. and when large enough plant out in the desired location. You can Google all of this and learn far more than I dare write here. Once you begin to establish your area the plants will self-seed etc.

@Tenkaykev I think you're more interested in bee and/or insect friendly garden plants. An easy solution is to choose old-fashioned varieties which are more likely to be insect friendly. Avoid anything which is "new," heavily marketed, fancy pots etc. (the opposite of how I spent my working life!). There are some blindingly obvious ones such Buddleia for butterflies. The key is to look for a wide range of plants which offer a food source throughout the year. Friends of the Earth have good suggestions on their website. In our garden we have good success with lavender, ornamental thistles, Geum, nasturtium, foxgloves, chives, Thyme, common poppy, Allium. If there is something you like the look of Google will quickly give you the answer. Keep an eye on other people's gardens and see what works for them. Avoid double-flowered varieties, the flowers are clogged with petals making access to pollen difficult for insects. Regardless of the plants you choose try to leave a rough patch of grass somewhere to benefit all insects.

Lawn to me is just a green patch. I want it to be semi-decent but when the daisies flower let them, same with clovers etc. Obviously whizz out buttercups, etc. If a weed in the border is attracting insects let it finish flowering and then hoy it out.

I'd best get on now but feel free to ask


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> In the 1974 boundary changes they decided that Coventry should be in the West midland instead of Warwickshire where it had been for a couple of thousand years, most people were unimpressed.



Wallasey was changed from Cheshire (wern't we posh) to Merseyside.
Till her death my Mother refused to accept that and always put her address as Cheshire.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2022)

Morning all**
Damp here. Went to bed with plans for today......during the night someone nicked those plans .
**if I was a welsh brummie I could say Coooooeeeee but will have to settle for "morning" or even "hello"


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2022)

@Tenkaykev Verbena bonariensis.


----------



## Sterlo (26 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> In the 1974 boundary changes they decided that Coventry should be in the West midland instead of Warwickshire where it had been for a couple of thousand years, most people were unimpressed.



We had similar here, changed to Humberside in 74, which I never accepted, always a Yorkshireman. At least we're back as East Yorkshire, sorry @classic33 , the East Riding of Yorkshire.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Tenkaykev Verbena bonariensis.



I've got one of the other varieties, verbena hastata, self seeds all over the place, potential for lots of free plants.


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

MrsD's got a hairdressers appointment later, so we'll be having a stroll down to the village and possibly lunching at one of our locals.
What is it with Estate agents? I've signed up for alerts with two of them. The main filters I've used are price and location.
I entered '500k' and 'Exmoor' for both and they are sending me stuff around 600k and in places like Llantwit Major and Bideford. Waste of space.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @avsd and @Tenkaykev I promised to speak about bee and insect plants........................the rest of you make tea/coffee, clean the microwave or something as I know I can drone on a bit. Some of this is generalisation.
> 
> @avsd you asked about wildflowers and if they suffer from the same problems of sterility as modern cultivars and varieties. The short answer is no, this is not a problem. As a very brief explanation. Many modern, seed raised plants are F1 Hybrids, the result of crossing (pollinating) two stable inbred parent lines, the resulting seed will have some or all characteristics of increased flower size, specific colour, great uniformity, vigour, high yielding amongst other "benefits." I could write more but this should do. F1 Hybrids can be sterile or produce very little pollen and nectar making them little use to insects.
> 
> ...



You sir are a star! Thanks for the advice 👏👏👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jul 2022)

Just back from a 5k run, note to self, must get rid of some of the “ ballast “ I’m carrying 🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2022)

Much fresher outside at the moment. My arms and hands were actually quite cold. I much prefer it though.


Hilly, willy walk done!


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Much fresher outside at the moment. My arms and hands were actually quite cold. I much prefer it though.
> 
> 
> Hilly, willy walk done!
> ...



That's a good pace for a hilly walk


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2022)

I'm off to pick up my new glasses


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2022)

I'm giving the car a little run out this morning, having a coffee in a favourite cafe I haven't used for years.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

Sterlo said:


> We had similar here, changed to Humberside in 74, which I never accepted, always a Yorkshireman. At least we're back as East Yorkshire, *sorry @classic33* , the East Riding of Yorkshire.


And so you should be!


----------



## Sterlo (26 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm giving the car a little run out this morning, having a coffee in a favourite cafe I haven't used for years.
> 
> View attachment 654471



That's a strange looking car?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

Sterlo said:


> That's a strange looking car?


Horse for the horseless carriage, which is now travelling under its own power.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2022)

I have been clearing out the rubbish again. Old tablets, old sat nav and an old laptop all of which have gone to the great electronic heaven .

And I have done a load of washing as Well. my grandson can't sort my phone out and can't get it to work properly so I am going to buy a new phone. Probable a Samsung galaxy A71. I like Samsung phones and it has good reviews as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2022)

I see Amazon are putting their Prime subscription up. Suppose it had to come.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been clearing out the rubbish again. Old tablets, old sat nav and an old laptop all of which have gone to the great electronic heaven .
> 
> And I have done a load of washing as Well. my grandson can't sort my phone out and can't get it to work properly so I am going to buy a new phone. Probable a Samsung galaxy A71. I like Samsung phones and it has good reviews as well.


What were wrong with the tablets?


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2022)

I can see clearly now with my new glasses


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2022)

Sterlo said:


> That's a strange looking car?



The cafe is called The Rocking Horse and that is why theres one in the window.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> What were wrong with the tablets?





Old and nacked.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2022)

Snake and pygmy pie and chips for lunch.

And I have bought a new mobile phone. The Samsung Galaxy A71. Should be here by Saturday.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Old and nacked.



Like me.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Like me.





We all are on this part of CC


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Old and nacked.


What about the tablets though?

It's not that long since you bought a new one.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> What about the tablets though?
> 
> It's not that long since you bought a new one.



I still have that one. It's the one I had before that that is going. It's at least 8 years old and well past it's sell by date.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I still have that one. It's the one I had before that that is going. It's at least 8 years old and well past it's sell by date.


Don't last long do they.


----------



## pawl (26 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> The cafe is called The Rocking Horse and that is why theres one in the window.




I
When I visited the Naked Lady Cafe in Settle There wasn’t a naked lady in the window At least you got a rocking horse


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2022)

Done walking it was 21c when I left home, but the sun came out and went up to 27c


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2022)

I have been throwing more stuff/ junk out. We had cables and chargers for things we got rid of years ago. I'm sure they have been multiplying in the drawers as the cupboards were full to overflowing with the dam things.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been throwing more stuff/ junk out. We had cables and chargers for things we got rid of years ago. I'm sure they have been multiplying in the drawers as the cupboards were full to overflowing with the dam things.


Leave the drawer open, or leave a light on in the drawer. 
Should stop them.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I still have that one. *It's the one I had before that that is going.* It's at least 8 years old and well past it's sell by date.


How much for it?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> How much for it?





To late. Mr WD put a hammer through it.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> To late. Mr WD put a hammer through it.


So much for recycling it.

Did he mean to put a hammer through it?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been throwing more stuff/ junk out. We had cables and chargers for things we got rid of years ago. I'm sure they have been multiplying in the drawers as the cupboards were full to overflowing with the dam things.



Serious question.....how are you getting rid of everything?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> I
> When I visited the Naked Lady Cafe in Settle There wasn’t a naked lady in the window At least you got a rocking horse



That's because it's called Ye Old Naked Man!!!!!


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jul 2022)

There's a Naked Man in the New Forest, never been as they say it's haunted have a read
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...in,_New_Forest_-_geograph.org.uk_-_218598.jpg


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> There's a Naked Man in the New Forest, never been as they say it's haunted have a read
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...in,_New_Forest_-_geograph.org.uk_-_218598.jpg


I ain't afraid of no ghost.



They're ready to answer your call. Dial 212-897-1964.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question.....how are you getting rid of everything?





I tend to delete everything and factory set if I can, then Mr WD takes a hammer to it to make doubly sure No one can get any info off of it. We don't have anywhere really to get rid of things like that so we just make sure everything is securely wrapped up then put it in the bin.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> So much for recycling it.
> 
> Did he mean to put a hammer through it?





He did


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> He did


Anger management classes?


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
Daughter and grandson arrived last night, we had a catch up, I made a Macaroni cheese dish that went down well. We watched England v Sweden, a great game. 
Looking forward to getting out on the Brommies, I knew it made perfect sense to have five of them 😉
Have a peaceful day folks 😎☕️👍


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I tend to delete everything and factory set if I can, then Mr WD takes a hammer to it to make doubly sure No one can get any info off of it. We don't have anywhere really to get rid of things like that so we just make sure everything is securely wrapped up then put it in the bin.



Thanks.
I have an old laptop that needs binning.
Is "factory resetting" easy ?
I can google it but better to ask someone who has actually done it.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2022)

Good morning all .
Have you seen BBC news headlines ????
DAVE 7 AND MRSD HAVE BEEN MARRIED 54 YEARS TODAY.
Not sure how I made it as she has tried poisoning me, battering me, suffocating me etc but I have been a brave boy


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all .
> Have you seen BBC news headlines ????
> DAVE 7 AND MRSD HAVE BEEN MARRIED 54 YEARS TODAY.
> Not sure how I made it as she has tried poisoning me, battering me, suffocating me etc but I have been a brave boy



Happy Anniversary.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> I have an old laptop that needs binning.
> Is "factory resetting" easy ?
> I can google it but better to ask someone who has actually done it.





Just go to your settings. Under security maybe and you should find factory reset. It might not be in the exact place as some devices are different, but you should be able to find it in that area.

Or you can try the maintonance area in the settings.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2022)

Good morning all, and congratulations to Dave and Mrs Dave. 
A sunny start to the day here. 
Later on MrsP and myself are off to the Garrick Theatre in Covent Garden to see the production of The Drifters Girl. It's about the first manager of the Drifters who was a girl. 
MrsP likes the music and she got the tickets cheap through a website that sells tickets off to fill the seats midweek. 
The other highlights of the day are the fortnightly Sainsbugs delivery, the cost is going up, and the amount gets smaller 
Have fun everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all .
> Have you seen BBC news headlines ????
> DAVE 7 AND MRSD HAVE BEEN MARRIED 54 YEARS TODAY.
> Not sure how I made it as she has tried poisoning me, battering me, suffocating me etc but I have been a brave boy





Congratulations to you and Mrs Dave.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. It's a tad chilly here at the moment. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all .
> Have you seen BBC news headlines ????
> DAVE 7 AND MRSD HAVE BEEN MARRIED 54 YEARS TODAY.
> Not sure how I made it as she has tried poisoning me, battering me, suffocating me etc but I have been a brave boy



Happy anniversary 👍🍺🍾🥂


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Daughter and grandson arrived last night, we had a catch up, I made a Macaroni cheese dish that went down well. We watched England v Sweden, a great game.
> Looking forward to getting out on the Brommies, I knew it made perfect sense to have five of them 😉
> Have a peaceful day folks 😎☕️👍



Ah ha! So I could do an N+1 in anticipation of small person needing to borrow a bike from granddad in 12-13 years.

Best to be prepared. Cheers. 👍


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2022)

Morning. Happy Anniversary to Mr and Mrs Dave.

A chilly start here. Called into the vet on my way home as my cat Molly hasn't eaten for 48 hours now and I'm worried sick. Taking her in at 10.15. I can imagine the expense I'm going to have. I don't mind if it's a good outcome. It's £46 just to walk through the door now and if there's test or x-rays I can only imagine it will be at least a couple of hundred.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2022)

Good glorious morning in Lancashire to you all. Bright, sunny, fresh. That's more like it.

I have a committee meeting at 9.30, some admin to do and will clean my onions for storage, pick and freeze runner and French beans.

I've been half watching England but last night gave the game my full attention. Fantastic. I love watching Rovers but these women are a breath of fresh air. The third goal was simply outrageous, up there with some of the very, very best for a cheeky strike. Sofa seat booked for Sunday.

Time for izzy wizzy let's get busy. I need to read committee minutes.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2022)

Happy Anniversary to @Dave7 and Congratulations to Mrs @Dave7 clearly a great leader and survivor in our midst.

Well done both. It is an achievement. All us long servers know understand that. 👏


----------



## kingrollo (27 Jul 2022)

Just totted up my pensions - and I can retire in just over a year - and would pick £300 pm less than if I work (affordable).

However the thought of retiring absolutely terrifies me 

Did anyone else feel like this ?


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2022)

Morning all 



kingrollo said:


> Just totted up my pensions - and I can retire in just over a year - and would pick £300 pm less than if I work (affordable).
> 
> However the thought of retiring absolutely terrifies me
> 
> Did anyone else feel like this ?


Nope. Couldn't wait.
It costs quite a bit to actually go to work.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Just totted up my pensions - and I can retire in just over a year - and would pick £300 pm less than if I work (affordable).
> 
> However the thought of retiring absolutely terrifies me
> 
> Did anyone else feel like this ?





No. I couldn't wait to retire. The sooner the better as far as I was concerned.


----------



## kingrollo (27 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> Nope. Couldn't wait.
> It costs quite a bit to actually go to work.



Thing is I will be 60 - going on 19 !!!


----------



## gavroche (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Just totted up my pensions - and I can retire in just over a year - and would pick £300 pm less than if I work (affordable).
> 
> However the thought of retiring absolutely terrifies me
> 
> Did anyone else feel like this ?



No.

Congratulations to @Dave7 . 🍾🍾 Mrs Dave 7 deserves a medal. 

@Mo1959 , I hope Molly will soon recover her appetite . How old is she and are you insured?


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Just totted up my pensions - and I can retire in just over a year - and would pick £300 pm less than if I work (affordable).
> 
> However the thought of retiring absolutely terrifies me
> 
> Did anyone else feel like this ?



No, I couldn't wait, I went a year early. I think some people do find the move to retirement scary or worrying but once you've retired it just becomes normal, having interests or hobbies helps things.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> @Mo1959 , I hope Molly will soon recover her appetite . How old is she and are you insured?



Thanks. She's just 5 and not insured.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Just totted up my pensions - and I can retire in just over a year - and would pick £300 pm less than if I work (affordable).
> 
> However the thought of retiring absolutely terrifies me
> 
> Did anyone else feel like this ?



How do I put a GIANT NO!!!
Worked 48 years (apart from a few months after a company went bump overnight) and quite enjoyed my job but when I got the chance I snatched it and never looked back.
Enjoy.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Thing is I will be 60 - going on 19 !!!



I was as well.
That was nearly 8 years ago.
I'm far better off now than I ever was whilst at work.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Just totted up my pensions - and I can retire in just over a year - and would pick £300 pm less than if I work (affordable).
> 
> However the thought of retiring absolutely terrifies me
> 
> Did anyone else feel like this ?



Not me. I planned to go a year before putting in my resignation. 
Just make sure you have interests, hobbies and things to do, such as cycling. Have a focus for each day so you don't stay in bed or plonk yourself in front of the scourge that is daytime television. 
If it is the financial thing that scares you, it all works out. Less travel costs for a start.
Retirement is the way forward. You will live it. Look at it as the next phase of your life.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Thing is I will be 60 - going on 19 !!!



You as well
64, nearly 65, still thinking I'm 19, but the body sometimes disagrees
I retired at 60. I'm loving it.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all .
> Have you seen BBC news headlines ????
> DAVE 7 AND MRSD HAVE BEEN MARRIED 54 YEARS TODAY.
> Not sure how I made it as she has tried poisoning me, battering me, suffocating me etc but I have been a brave boy



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Glzie4dCOM0


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> You as well
> 64, nearly 65, still thinking I'm 19, but the body sometimes disagrees
> I retired at 60. I'm loving it.



@kingrollo It would seem that the general concensus is - not to worry and just retire.
We all had moments of doubt, I'm sure, but you'll be fine.

PS. Just found out that an old mate of mine from up country, has died aged 59. He was a workaholic.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> I have an old laptop that needs binning.
> Is "factory resetting" easy ?
> I can google it but better to ask someone who has actually done it.


Just hit Format Drive.

Or follow Mr WD's example and get a hammer.


----------



## kingrollo (27 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> @kingrollo It would seem that the general concensus is - not to worry and just retire.
> We all had moments of doubt, I'm sure, but you'll be fine.
> 
> PS. Just found out that an old mate of mine from up country, has died aged 59. He was a workaholic.



Thing is - my lifestyle and things I enjoy are all geared to being young. The best years are behind me. Ive spent all my life striving to make things better - now im closing in on the big 60 - its done - thats it - all the hopes I had have gone. Im old.


----------



## rustybolts (27 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see Amazon are putting their Prime subscription up. Suppose it had to come.



Netflix are losing hundreds of thousands of subscribers recently


----------



## gavroche (27 Jul 2022)

Retirement is great, you can do what you like when you like. I sometimes get confused what day of the week it is and also dream about when I was working but always happy it was only a dream. Financially, I earn less than when i was working but you soon adjust and get used to it. 
I was never ambitious and quite happy with what I had so it serves me well now and have no regrets. 
I enjoy my life of leisure and glad I rediscovered cycling to keep the body and mind healthy.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2022)

Even with the increase in Amazon prices it's still great value when you consider they have not put prices up since 2014, you get free delivery, and you get T.V.. 

Netflix have put prices up and to be honest a lot of the stuff on there is foreign and some of the films are dire.

I like more. Great dramas I know you don't like subtitles Mo but a lot of the dramas on there are really good and the best part is its free. And they have good films as well. I'm seriously thinking of getting rid of Netflix to be honest


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2022)

Relieved of £173 for cat constipation! Lots hope that's all it is. Lord knows what they will charge for a teeth descale before long.

She's straight under the duvet to hide after her ordeal. Here's hoping I can get her to eat something later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ah ha! So I could do an N+1 in anticipation of small person needing to borrow a bike from granddad in 12-13 years.
> 
> Best to be prepared. Cheers. 👍



Take small person with you on your bike rides!


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Thing is - my lifestyle and things I enjoy are all geared to being young. The best years are behind me. Ive spent all my life striving to make things better - now im closing in on the big 60 - its done - thats it - all the hopes I had have gone. Im old.



You're 10 years younger than me, you're only a youngster, treat your retirement as the next phase of your life, go out and enjoy it.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Thing is - my lifestyle and things I enjoy are all geared to being young. The best years are behind me. Ive spent all my life striving to make things better - now im closing in on the big 60 - its done - thats it - all the hopes I had have gone. Im old.



Oh I do love an optimist. 
Realistically, your best years were behind you 10 years ago - did you fret about that ?
Most on here are well into retirement. I'm a relative youngster at 67. I doubt any would think they were old.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Jul 2022)

Popped over to the small park around the corner and had a kick about with 12 year old grandson. This was followed by a few goes on the zip wire, a rotating seesaw and finally a go on the swings. I fell off 😟 Fortunately they have that rubbery surface so the only thing bruised was my pride 😮


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Just totted up my pensions - and I can retire in just over a year - and would pick £300 pm less than if I work (affordable).
> 
> However the thought of retiring absolutely terrifies me
> 
> Did anyone else feel like this ?



The thought of retiring filled me with joy and anticipation of the next stage of my life. Don't worry provided you have interests and things you want to do you'll enjoy it.

If your concern is financial I can offer one comment. It took me a very long time to get used to the idea of a reduced income and in particular if we spent our savings it would be impossible to replace them. This I felt very uncomfortable with for perhaps a year or more. This passed eventually but does return from time to time, now in fact being one of those occasions but I know it will pass once again. When we retired our net income dropped to 40% of when we worked, in the autumn it will rise to 60% and I'll feel comfortable once again. So I get it if this is the sort of thing you worry about.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Thing is - my lifestyle and things I enjoy are all geared to being young. The best years are behind me. Ive spent all my life striving to make things better - *now im closing in on the big 60 - its done - thats it - all the hopes I had have gone. Im old.*



Errr excuse me, we can't have this sort of talk. The best years are here, NOW, retirement is fantastic. Do whatever you want, whenever you want. Hell I just spent most of last week tracking down tickets to see Bruce Springsteen May30th 2023. I'm currently planning a 2-3 week tour of France with buddies next May 2023. I'll be 69.

I still have hopes and dreams and expect to have for the rest of my life. Please don't think like this, it isn't true.


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Errr excuse me, we can't have this sort of talk. The best years are here, NOW, retirement is fantastic. Do whatever you want, whenever you want. Hell I just spent most of last week tracking down tickets to see Bruce Springsteen May30th 2023. I'm currently planning a 2-3 week tour of France with buddies next May 2023. I'll be 69.
> 
> I still have hopes and dreams and expect to have for the rest of my life. Please don't think like this, it isn't true.



Agreed. There's too much negativity in the world as it is.


----------



## kingrollo (27 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Errr excuse me, we can't have this sort of talk. The best years are here, NOW, retirement is fantastic. Do whatever you want, whenever you want. Hell I just spent most of last week tracking down tickets to see Bruce Springsteen May30th 2023. I'm currently planning a 2-3 week tour of France with buddies next May 2023. I'll be 69.
> 
> I still have hopes and dreams and expect to have for the rest of my life. Please don't think like this, it isn't true.



What can I do ?

I can't go cycling 7 days a week - hey my bones sometimes struggle at 2 -3 ! 

I always aspired to be better in every way - but at 60 it isn't going to get better.


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Even with the increase in Amazon prices it's still great value when you consider they have not put prices up since 2014, you get free delivery, and you get T.V..
> 
> Netflix have put prices up and to be honest a lot of the stuff on there is foreign and some of the films are dire.
> 
> I like more. Great dramas I know you don't like subtitles Mo but a lot of the dramas on there are really good and the best part is its free. And they have good films as well. I'm seriously thinking of getting rid of Netflix to be honest



Even as Amazon price is going up I find it good value and started using it more during Covid .I need a new shower head Ordered it from Amazon delivery will be 1 PM tomorrow If I went to our local DIY store it’s twenty mile round trip. We are using it more frequently for things like paint Wild bird food.Pretty much any thing that means getting in the car.


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> What can I do ?
> 
> I can't go cycling 7 days a week - hey my bones sometimes struggle at 2 -3 !
> 
> I always aspired to be better in every way - but at 60 it isn't going to get better.



Find something else you enjoy and combine it with your cycling, until my Good Ladies health deteriorated and I became her carer I was cycling twice a week most weeks, I started doing yoga again and started to go to the local pensioners club for nights out and coach trips. Its up to you how your retirement works out, enjoy it as much as you can for as long as you can.


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Find something else you enjoy and combine it with your cycling, until my Good Ladies health deteriorated and I became her carer I was cycling twice a week most weeks, I started doing yoga again and started to go to the local pensioners club for nights out and coach trips. Its up to you how your retirement works out, enjoy it as much as you can for as long as you can.



I know a few people who find coming to terms with retirement difficult .It’s not always straight forward They lived for work and have nothing to replace it .When my dad retired he had his allotment.He took up bowls and fishing He had prepared himself for retirement.


----------



## kingrollo (27 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Find something else you enjoy and combine it with your cycling, until my Good Ladies health deteriorated and I became her carer I was cycling twice a week most weeks, I started doing yoga again and started to go to the local pensioners club for nights out and coach trips. Its up to you how your retirement works out, enjoy it as much as you can for as long as you can.



No disrespect I don't want to any of those things. For reasons of vanity I like to keep fit - but now I will 60 who's looking ?


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> No disrespect I don't want to any of those things. For reasons of vanity I like to keep fit - but now I will 60 who's looking ?



Who knows, but keeping yourself fit will improve the quality of your life and slow down the effects of ageing, As for what you want to do with your retirement, thats up to you, we're all different.


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> I know a few people who find coming to terms with retirement difficult .It’s not always straight forward They lived for work and have nothing to replace it .When my dad retired he had his allotment.He took up bowls and fishing He had prepared himself for retirement.



I know a few people who haven't anything in their lives but work , I've known a few people who didn't make retirement, my own Dad was only 48 when he passed away, one fella dropped dead whilst giving his speech at his retirement do, I've also known a few people who retired and were dead inside two years


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I know a few people who haven't anything in their lives but work , I've known a few people who didn't make retirement, my own Dad was only 48 when he passed away, one fella dropped dead whilst giving his speech at his retirement do, I've also known a few people who retired and were dead inside two years



One of my workmates died one week after retirement. Didn't get his first pension payment.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> No disrespect I don't want to any of those things. For reasons of vanity I like to keep fit - but now I will 60 who's looking ?



It sounds as if you don't want to retire, in which case, don't.

If your present employer insists on you retiring at 60, then, find another job, or, even, volunteer.

Finally, as one of my drinking pals (74) says, "every morning, when you wake up, and, you are still here, to enjoy another day, smile, and say a little thank you".


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> What can I do ?
> 
> I can't go cycling 7 days a week - hey my bones sometimes struggle at 2 -3 !
> 
> I always aspired to be better in every way - but at 60 it isn't going to get better.



I wouldn't bother retiring then.
It all sounds too much doom and gloom for me.


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I know a few people who haven't anything in their lives but work , I've known a few people who didn't make retirement, my own Dad was only 48 when he passed away, one fella dropped dead whilst giving his speech at his retirement do, I've also known a few people who retired and were dead inside two years



Very similar to a mate of my dads Dad retired at 60 His pal decided not to retire until he was 70 Unfortunately he died two weeks after his retirement.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> No disrespect I don't want to any of those things. For reasons of vanity I like to keep fit - but now I will 60 who's looking ?





The simple answer in that case is don't retire.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2022)

My mum always worried about giving up work . She used to say, what am I going to do to fill my time. Then she retired and within a year she was saying she didn't know how she ever found the time to go to work.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2022)

I couldn't wait. As I am really quite lazy by nature, afraid work was just a necessary evil.  I would rather sit and watch paint dry than work! I enjoy the outdoors life so a mix of walking, jogging and cycling suits me fine. There's lots more I could be doing. I have a good quality digital camera and lenses that I barely pick up but I'm sure I could get back into it if I made the effort.

Thankfully I can content myself for hours on the computer/iPad and television too. I'm not one of these people that always seem to have to be busy filling every moment of their day.


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2022)

I fill my days with dog walking, cycling, gardening, days out with MrsP, plus all the usual stuff to do in and around the house that either had to be done before going to work, or when I got home from work.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2022)

I need to paint the kitchen window so I have cleaned it all down. Mr WD has found the white gloss paint, so I will paint it tomorrow.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> What can I do ?
> 
> I can't go cycling 7 days a week - hey my bones sometimes struggle at 2 -3 !
> 
> I always aspired to be better in every way - but at 60 it isn't going to get better.



60, I had to retire at 38 and didn't want to, but couldn't do anything else, but I did have a choice live or die
"What can I do ?" you can do what I did you carrying on living and try and make the rest of your life as happy as you can.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I need to paint the kitchen window so I have cleaned it all down. Mr WD has found the white gloss paint, so I will paint it tomorrow.


Never put off till tomorrow something you ought to do today, or else you'll find you're putting your whole life away.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> No disrespect I don't want to any of those things. For reasons of vanity I like to keep fit - but now I will 60 who's looking ?



No one who posts in here would have any problem with what you say because we're all enjoying life in ways which suit us - which is the key. We happen to be a bunch of retired people who for one reason or another rub along quite happily here which adds to the fun.

I'm vain and happy to admit it. One of the pluses of cycling is I don't carry too much weight. Another big plus is fitness saves lives, I've had a heart attack and a brain haemorrhage and I'm still here. So stay fit. My vanity also means I dress accordingly, if I feel I look good that'll do, but if I feel I look a bit "old" I'd have to change. Might sound daft but it's how I am. I cycle 2-3 times a week, deeply involved in my local club, have an allotment, childmind my granddaughter, travel, do some cultural stuff, in a couple of walking groups, go quizzing and help to run the local U3A. I accept all of that could be immensely boring to everyone else here but it keeps me very busy.

If you haven't heard of the U3A try Google. It's a good organisation for retired people who want to have some fun and are looking to widen their interests. The motto is live, laugh, learn.

I'd have a look around and a long think about what you would do with your time. If you don't know how you want to use your time then I would say you're not ready for it. I know two people who didn't handle retirement very well - one took up delivering very expensive luxury cars. He loves cars and driving. The other found he was drinking too much in the afternoons so got a little job in B&Q and solved the problem.

My ex boss died this year on the 6th anniversary of my retirement. He couldn't believe I could afford to retire when I handed in my letter and said he couldn't afford it. He had been retired for 8-9 months...........he did though own six houses. He was ten years older than me. I think there's a lesson in there.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jul 2022)

I didn't feel like any dinner so I just had a cheese and tomato sandwich and a piece of cake


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I didn't feel like any dinner so I just had a cheese and tomato sandwich and a piece of cake



I love a cheese and tomato sarnie and cake is always good 

I will be watching old stuff on Drama channel tonight. The Coroner followed by Whitechapel. Might watch Last of the Summer Wine before it too. I caught one last night and it actually had me laughing out loud. Something I rarely do with modern comedy.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jul 2022)

Retirement doesn't mean you have to be busy all day long, it means you don't have to answer to a boss or constantly find work if self employed.
It means the freedom to do your own thing whenever it suits you or do nothing whenever you want to.
Just enjoy it and age is just a number. When my own father was my age ( 71) he was an old man but in today's world, we are lucky to live longer and healthier, so make the most of it in whatever way you want.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2022)

I have an episode of Pembrokeshire murders to watch so that's me sorted out tonight.


----------



## 12boy (27 Jul 2022)

King Rollo...here are my 2 cents worth...
Whether you retire or not aging is inevitable. If working for a while longer will increase your retirement noticeably it might be wise to wait. Almost as good as getting more money is reducing your expenses. What matters is your net disposable income after your expenses are met. In my mind there are 3 things needed for a good retirement .....
Someone to care about and hopefully care about you. Could be friends or a pet.
Enough money to live comfortably without having to sweat every dime. Enough for the odd treat, occasional unexpected expenses, maybe being able to help needy friends or family once in a while, for example.
Your health. Once you retire you will, hopefully, have time for exercise, preparing nutritious food and trying out various interests to see if they appeal or the other people who enjoy them are good company. 
I have retired 4 times...at 65 from my career, 68 from a very lucrative 1/2 job, 3 years later from a fun but poorly paid job shelving books at our library, and a couple of months ago from being primary care giver to my wife who passed away after battling cancer for 5 1/2 years. My plan is to investigate various groups and see if I can find interesting people to socialize with. In the meantime I try to ride bike for 20 miles a day which pretty much is like Zen meditation for a couple of hours. 
Good luck with whatever you choose to do.
Hey Dave7....congrats to you for finding a beautiful woman to put up with you for 54 years and sympathy to her for doing it.
Mo, I'm glad your Molly is better. Tough to watch your little buddy suffer.


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Retirement doesn't mean you have to be busy all day long, it means you don't have to answer to a boss or constantly find work if self employed.
> It means the freedom to do your own thing whenever it suits you or do nothing whenever you want to.
> Just enjoy it and age is just a number. When my own father was my age ( 71) he was an old man but in today's world, we are lucky to live longer and healthier, so make the most of it in whatever way you want.



Initially my problem on retirement was the habit of getting jobs done as quickly as possible as pre retirement Soon realised that I now have the whole day to mow the lawn etc Have a cuppa Go for a ride Watch theTDF Take your time enjoy the freedom


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I love a cheese and tomato sarnie and cake is always good
> 
> I will be watching old stuff on Drama channel tonight. The Coroner followed by Whitechapel. Might watch Last of the Summer Wine before it too. I caught one last night and it actually had me laughing out loud. Something I rarely do with modern comedy.



I first watched Last OfThe Summer wine when it started in black and white Each series seemed better than the previous one

Dinner Ladies is another one I’m enjoying re watching


----------



## avsd (27 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Just totted up my pensions - and I can retire in just over a year - and would pick £300 pm less than if I work (affordable).
> 
> However the thought of retiring absolutely terrifies me
> 
> Did anyone else feel like this ?



@kingrollo - retired at the end of Jan-22 aged 62. I was a little concerned, not terrified, but I found the transition quite easy. The highlight was in May - returned from a 10 day cycle tour in Portugal and suddenly realised I did not have to go to work on Monday - what a joy :-)


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Who knows, but keeping yourself fit will improve the quality of your life and slow down the effects of ageing, As for what you want to do with your retirement, thats up to you, we're all different.



I took early retirement at 63 not that I wanted to I was a Social Worker with the elderly care and discharge team To cut a long story short the private care companies became more involved in care Our teams role diminished that the decision was made we should be moved out to the area offices but to a certain extent we would play some sort of role in discharges 
I discussed my early retirement with the two consultants I worked with They we’re not happy with my decision but understood it would be impossible to provide the sort over service to the multi disciplinary team
I would have not considered taking early retirement and would have probably continued past retirement age .It was a job I got a lot of satisfaction and enjoyment from


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My mum always worried about giving up work . She used to say, what am I going to do to fill my time. Then she retired and within a year she was saying she didn't know how she ever found the time to go to work.



I have heard that many times Including from my own mouth


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I couldn't wait. As I am really quite lazy by nature, afraid work was just a necessary evil.  I would rather sit and watch paint dry than work! I enjoy the outdoors life so a mix of walking, jogging and cycling suits me fine. There's lots more I could be doing. I have a good quality digital camera and lenses that I barely pick up but I'm sure I could get back into it if I made the effort.
> 
> Thankfully I can content myself for hours on the computer/iPad and television too. I'm not one of these people that always seem to have to be busy filling every moment of their day.



Sounds like you have found the ideal retirement for your needs


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Find something else you enjoy and combine it with your cycling, until my Good Ladies health deteriorated and I became her carer I was cycling twice a week most weeks, I started doing yoga again and started to go to the local pensioners club for nights out and coach trips. Its up to you how your retirement works out, enjoy it as much as you can for as long as you can.



Kudos to you Dave r


----------



## gavroche (27 Jul 2022)

12boy said:


> Enough money to live comfortably without having to sweat every dime. Enough for the odd treat, occasional unexpected expenses, maybe being able to *help needy friends or* family once in a while, for example.


I have done that to the tune of 4500 pounds with a grandson but never again as he stopped paying me back 10 months ago and still owes me 3400 which I will never get. There is an old saying ( in France at least) that says: never lend money to family or friends. How true it is.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Retirement doesn't mean you have to be busy all day long, it means* you don't have to answer to a boss *or constantly find work if self employed.
> It means the freedom to do your own thing whenever it suits you or do nothing whenever you want to.
> Just enjoy it and age is just a number. When my own father was my age ( 71) he was an old man but in today's world, we are lucky to live longer and healthier, so make the most of it in whatever way you want.



Well, some of us still have to, they don't call them SWMBO for nothing


----------



## Sterlo (27 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> I first watched Last OfThe Summer wine when it started in black and white Each series seemed better than the previous one
> 
> Dinner Ladies is another one I’m enjoying re watching



I didn't think LOTSW was ever in black and white, are you sure you didn't have an old telly? Loved it all the same, but it should have stopped when Bill Owen died. As for Dinnerladies, probably my fave sitcom.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Jul 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1552256028485582848


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a cool and dull Coventry, regular carer's on holiday, the carer we had this morning was here at ten past six.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jul 2022)

Good morning all.
A cloudy start to the day here. 
All the usual things to do today, but all day to do them.
I'll be out for a ride later, got to keep the legs ticking over. 
We were out at the theatre last night, saw The Drifters Girl. Not bad, but some of the supposidly humorous parts got a bit lost in translation, and some of the singing was a bit off, maybe the cast were having a bad night. MrsP was glad she didn't pay full price for the tickets. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2022)

Coooeee. A court start again by supposed to be another nice day.

The most excitement for the day is......It's bin day. Wooooohooooo.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeee. A court start again by supposed to be another nice day.
> 
> The most excitement for the day is......It's bin day. Wooooohooooo.
> 
> Stay safe peeps.



More info needed.
How can we be expected to relax without knowing what colour bin and what its for


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2022)

Morning all .
Family came around for our anniversary....daughter prepared and brought all the food. Now (unlike us) they are all vegetarians so we went with the flow.
Can't say I enjoyed everything but I was impressed with how far the manufacturers have come.......there was loads to pick and choose from.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Off for a stroll down to Tesco this morning. 
Got the lawns to cut later.
The house search continues online........


----------



## pawl (28 Jul 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I didn't think LOTSW was ever in black and white, are you sure you didn't have an old telly? Loved it all the same, but it should have stopped when Bill Owen died. As for Dinnerladies, probably my fave sitcom.



Definitely The characters were Compo Blamyer and Cleggy.The first series was repeated early last year.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> More info needed.
> How can we be expected to relax without knowing what colour bin and what its for





Red for plastic and cans and we can now recycle milk cartons (tetra pak) as well.

Dark blue for paper and cardboard.

Light greenish blue for glass.

Dark green scraps bin

And big black him for main rubbish.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all .
> Family came around for our anniversary....daughter prepared and brought all the food. Now (unlike us) they are all vegetarians so we went with the flow.
> Can't say I enjoyed everything but I was impressed with how far the manufacturers have come.......there was loads to pick and choose from.



Ah, the days of eating out and having the choice of vegetable lasagne or vegetable lasagne. Choice has certainly come on leaps and bounds over the years.


----------



## pawl (28 Jul 2022)

Off to Stoke On Trent this morning to see S IL Restock the Oat Cakes Lunch at Witherspoons. Ishtar have a wander round Trentham Garden’s.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2022)

@gavroche very true what you said re lending money. 
We have one that says "never lend money that you can't afford to lose".
Our daughter and SiL are going through a difficult financial patch so last night (as we are in the fortunate position to do so) we gifted them a good wedge........their expressions etc made it worth every penny.


----------



## Sterlo (28 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Red for plastic and cans and we can now recycle milk cartons (tetra pak) as well.
> 
> Dark blue for paper and cardboard.
> 
> ...


Is this some secret person you're not telling us about?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2022)

Morning. A bit overcast but warm here. I walked for a bit to ease off the usual aches and pains then jogged a 5k. 

Talking of bins, our council had a blitz on the recycling bins again yesterday checking the contents were correct and there must have been at least 20% that weren't lifted and had stickers on them saying they had incorrect items in them. 

I still can't tempt my cat to eat so have just spent a fortune sending away for some much higher quality foods than the supermarkets have. I'm sure the usual Whiskas, Felix, etc seem to have not only shot up in price, but are even lower quality than they were.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Is this some secret person you're not telling us about?





Oh for pfffsssss sake.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2022)

Why has it taken me 67 years to discover that T shirts always have a label sewn in to the *left* hand side?
Makes dressing myself so much easier now!


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. A bit overcast but warm here. I walked for a bit to ease off the usual aches and pains then jogged a 5k.
> 
> Talking of bins, our council had a blitz on the recycling bins again yesterday checking the contents were correct and there must have been at least 20% that weren't lifted and had stickers on them saying they had incorrect items in them.


Our daughter had the dreaded sticker on her recycle bin last week. When she checked there was a 3" piece of polystyrene in it.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeee. *A court start again* by supposed to be another nice day.
> 
> The most excitement for the day is......It's bin day. Wooooohooooo.
> 
> Stay safe peeps.


That's why you went shopping the other day, new court clothes!


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jul 2022)

I'm going shopping,


----------



## Dave7 (28 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm going shopping,



For ??


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2022)

Kitchen windowsill painted and so are my hands 

The sky has gone dark and we might be in for some rain.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm going shopping,



I've just been for a few things and booked my car in for it's first service even although it's barely been used. Better keep it within warranty.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's why you went shopping the other day, new court clothes!





I'm on form


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Jul 2022)

Morning all from an overcast middle of nowhere ( well chelmarsh near bridgenorth) .😂.
I managed to find some interweb at last .
Day 2 of the nationals and still only just enough wind to sail or mrs exlaser is not happy as she likes it windy .
Our b&b is a little basic ( fake beams and artex walls ) but it does have a lovely view of the river severn and the severn valley railway plus a very large breakfast. 😀 The main problem for some the sailors that have some from further away ( I am fine as was born in Telford ) is the site owners have very very strong Black Country accents. I don’t think many of them have been addressed as ‘ me bab’ before 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jul 2022)

The posties park their van outside our house before heading off on their rounds. They’ll also rest their post bags on our low wall whilst having rummage / sort out. I don’t mind this at all, I get on well with them ( one of them went to school with my daughter. )
What I find odd is that I’m often the very last house they deliver to. 🤔


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jul 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all from an overcast middle of nowhere ( well chelmarsh near bridgenorth) .😂.
> I managed to find some interweb at last .
> Day 2 of the nationals and still only just enough wind to sail or mrs exlaser is not happy as she likes it windy .
> Our b&b is a little basic ( fake beams and artex walls ) but it does have a lovely view of the river severn and the severn valley railway plus a very large breakfast. 😀 The main problem for some the sailors that have some from further away ( I am fine as was born in Telford ) is the site owners have very very strong Black Country accents. I don’t think many of them have been addressed as ‘ me bab’ before 😂😂😂😂



I worked on the line at Longbridge for a short while back in the 1970’s. It was an eclectic mix of nationalities. The most difficult person to understand was a bloke from “the Black “ It’s less than 20 miles from Brum but it took me a few days before my brain tuned in to the accent and speech patterns. We ended up good friends, he asked if i wanted a cup of tea “ kipper tie 😉 “ When I said yes he put a spoonful of tea leaves into a mug, poured on boiling water, added a splash of milk and handed it to me🤔


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I worked on the line at Longbridge for a short while back in the 1970’s. It was an eclectic mix of nationalities. The most difficult person to understand was a bloke from “the Black “ It’s less than 20 miles from Brum but it took me a few days before my brain tuned in to the accent and speech patterns. We ended up good friends, he asked if i wanted a cup of tea “ kipper tie 😉 “ When I said yes he put a spoonful of tea leaves into a mug, poured on boiling water, added a splash of milk and handed it to me🤔




One of the engineering firms I worked for used to have work done at a black country factory and I would regularly take material over and collect it when it was done, the load wasn't quite ready one day so while I waited for it I went over to the supermarket across the road, not only was everybody talking in a thick black country accent but everybody seemed to know everybody else, it was like I'd walked onto the set of a soap opera


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> For ??


No not going near the golf course


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2022)

Muggy little walk done before lunch. Big black clouds gathering now so I think that’s me done for the day. Sandwich for lunch soon with chicken slices, tomato, cucumber and coleslaw.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Definitely The characters were Compo *Blamyer* and Cleggy. The first series was repeated early last year.


Blamire!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I worked on the line at Longbridge for a short while back in the 1970’s. It was an eclectic mix of nationalities. The most difficult person to understand was a bloke from “the Black “ It’s less than 20 miles from Brum but it took me a few days before my brain tuned in to the accent and speech patterns. We ended up good friends, he asked if i wanted a cup of tea “ kipper tie 😉 “ When I said yes he put a spoonful of tea leaves into a mug, poured on boiling water, added a splash of milk and handed it to me🤔


No sugar?


----------



## gavroche (28 Jul 2022)

@Mo1959 , how is Molly doing?


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> No sugar?



Yes! I'd forgotten that bit. A bag of sugar with the spoon kept inside and the top rolled over. With lumps due to the constant replacing of the wet spoon into the bag.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I worked on the line at Longbridge for a short while back in the 1970’s. It was an eclectic mix of nationalities. The most difficult person to understand was a bloke from “the Black “ It’s less than 20 miles from Brum but it took me a few days before my brain tuned in to the accent and speech patterns. We ended up good friends, he asked if i wanted a cup of tea “ kipper tie 😉 “ When I said yes he put a spoonful of tea leaves into a mug, poured on boiling water, added a splash of milk and handed it to me🤔



I lived in the Black Country for 7 years, working all over the area as a Telephone Engineer. Never heard anyone say 'kipper tie'.
'Cuppertay' ...yes. 'Kipper tie' .... never.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> @Mo1959 , how is Molly doing?



Still not eating  She’s under the duvet sleeping.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> I
> 
> 
> I lived in the Black Country for 7 years, working all over the area as a Telephone Engineer. Never heard anyone say 'kipper tie'.
> 'Cuppertay' ...yes. 'Kipper tie' .... never.



It was a reference to the joke, not sure if it was one of Jasper Carrots?


----------



## Paulus (28 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> I
> 
> 
> I lived in the Black Country for 7 years, working all over the area as a Telephone Engineer. Never heard anyone say 'kipper tie'.
> 'Cuppertay' ...yes. 'Kipper tie' .... never.



I did visit Dudley once, I remember there was a pub with a canal boat inside it. The food was wonderful. They did a Desperate Dan pie, complete with pastry horns. Packed full of meat and vegetables


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> I did visit Dudley once, I remember there was a pub with a canal boat inside it. The food was wonderful. They did a Desperate Dan pie, complete with pastry horns. Packed full of meat and vegetables




I confused the girl behind the counter in a Dudley cafe by asking for a Bacon batch instead of a Bacon roll, I momentarily forgot where I was and used the phrase I'd use in Coventry.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> I did visit Dudley once, I remember there was a pub with a canal boat inside it. The food was wonderful. They did a Desperate Dan pie, complete with pastry horns. Packed full of meat and vegetables



One of Mad O'Rourke's establishments, no doubt.
He owned several pubs around the area. Made his fortune, sold up and buggered off back to Ireland.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Still not eating  She’s under the duvet sleeping.



Maybe a trip to the vets is best


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Maybe a trip to the vets is best



She was there yesterday and they thought it was constipation. Gave her some fluids and an enema which cleared things but doesn’t seem to have made any difference so far. Just put food down again and thought she was going to eat it but just gave it a couple of licks and walked away.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> She was there yesterday and they thought it was constipation. Gave her some fluids and an enema which cleared things but doesn’t seem to have made any difference so far. Just put food down again and thought she was going to eat it but just gave it a couple of licks and walked away.



Get some smelly fish, any old white fish will do. Cats can be really fussy if they are not feeling well.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jul 2022)

Anyone going to any events at the commonwealth games?
I have tickets for the track cycling, which is nowhere near to Birmingham, but the Lea Valley Velodrome in london.
MrsP and my son are going to the swimming events in Brum, and my lad is going to some of the athletic and squash events up there.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> She was there yesterday and they thought it was constipation. Gave her some fluids and an enema which cleared things but doesn’t seem to have made any difference so far. Just put food down again and thought she was going to eat it but just gave it a couple of licks and walked away.



May she has gone off that particular brand of food. Try a different one and mix it with some mackerel from a tin.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> Anyone going to any events at the commonwealth games?
> I have tickets for the track cycling, which is nowhere near to Birmingham, but the Lea Valley Velodrome in london.
> MrsP and my son are going to the swimming events in Brum, and my lad is going to some of the athletic and squash events up there.



I shall avoid Brum at all costs. I only go if I don't have any choice.


----------



## Dirk (28 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I shall avoid Brum at all costs. I only go if I don't have any choice.



Me too. 
Much like London, it wouldn't bother me if I never went to either of them ever again.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> May she has gone off that particular brand of food. Try a different one and mix it with some mackerel from a tin.



I’ve tried most things including salmon and bits of chicken slices that she normally likes. I’ve just ordered some jars of soft baby food  It’s just organic chicken and rice. Nice and soft with no added nasties. Clutching at straws.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> One of Mad O'Rourke's establishments, no doubt.
> He owned several pubs around the area. *Made his fortune, sold up and buggered off back to Ireland.*


What's wrong with that?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2022)

Coooooeeee. Looks like I am first today. Calm here and will be a nice day I think.

Stays safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2022)

Good morning. I'm thwarted, once again I have been thwarted. This I think is the fourth morning running I've got up with a plan for an early couple of hours on the allotment to find it's either rained or is raining. It's July! The driest July in England for a century with 24% of average rainfall...................well I can tell you where that 24% is falling! GRRRRRRRRRR........................

Anyway, how are we all? Not sure where the time has gone the last few days. Tried to do lots of stuff but been frustrated at every turn. Out for a ride this morning but start delayed till 10.00am as one of the ladies has an HRT appointment and we can't go too far as one of the pensioners may have to get home for his mother being discharged from hospital........................once round the car park and we all go home then!!! 

I will do the ironing next. Catch up later, I hope, if my world slows down for a bit.


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2022)

Good morning people, early carer again, up at six, my Good Lady ain't impressed.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2022)

The windowsill in my kitchen is dry. After lunch today I will put another coat of paint on and that will be another job done and dusted.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2022)

Good morning all. 
We are meeting up with our son for a late breakfast after walking the dog. There are several good cafes within walking distance.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Yay it's Fish Friday! 
Taking the (free) bus to Barnstaple and dining at Wetherspoons today.
How pensionerish is that?! 



classic33 said:


> What's wrong with that?


Did I say there was anthing wrong with that?


----------



## gavroche (29 Jul 2022)

Bonjour. 
Monthly shopping day today so off Aldi we will go later. 
My wife suggested we take a bus to somewhere one day for a day out ( free bus passes) but are dogs allowed on buses as we don't want to leave Molly on her own all day? 
Nice and sunny again today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour.
> Monthly shopping day today so off Aldi we will go later.
> My wife suggested we take a bus to somewhere one day for a day out ( free bus passes) but are dogs allowed on buses as we don't want to leave Molly on her own all day?
> Nice and sunny again today.



They allow dogs on our local busses ( accompanied by a paying passenger of course! )


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2022)

Morning all.
Its that wonderful day when I go to vist the auntie and sort her finances out 😊.....just can't wait.
She is 97 and stone deaf so I do sympathise.
But you know the situation.
She has carers 4 times a day.
A niece spends 5+ hours with her twice a week.
I visit every week.
MrsD phones every day
BUT.......
she complains that she never sees anyone


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour.
> Monthly shopping day today so off Aldi we will go later.
> My wife suggested we take a bus to somewhere one day for a day out ( free bus passes) but are dogs allowed on buses as we don't want to leave Molly on her own all day?
> Nice and sunny again today.





Yes you can take a dog on the bus


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes you can take a dog on the bus



Some bus companies charge for dogs, some don't.
The last time I used a bus from Swanage to Poole, your local bus company @Tenkaykev they didnt charge. But up in North Norfolk they did.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> Some bus companies charge for dogs, some don't.
> The last time I used a bus from Swanage to Poole, your local bus company @Tenkaykev they didnt charge. But up in North Norfolk they did.


Did you go the long way round or come over the chain ferry? 
( I have a couple of friends who get on the bus on the Sandbanks side of the Ferry and get off on the Studland side, just to avoid paying the foot passenger fare! )


----------



## gavroche (29 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Its that wonderful day when I go to vist the auntie and sort her finances out 😊.....just can't wait.
> She is 97 an*d stone deaf *so I do sympathise.
> But you know the situation.
> ...


How does your wife talk to her on the phone then?


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, Lol'

The preacher, in his Sunday sermon, used "Forgive Your Enemies" as his subject.
After a long sermon, he asked how many were willing to forgive their enemies. About half held up their hands.
Not satisfied he harangued for another twenty minutes and repeated his question. This time he received a response of about 80 percent.
Still unsatisfied, he lectured for another 15 minutes and repeated his question. With all thoughts now on Sunday dinner, all responded except one elderly lady in the rear.
"Mrs. Jones, are you not willing to forgive your enemies?"
"I don't have any."
"Mrs. Jones, that is very unusual. How old are you?"
"Ninety three."
"Mrs. Jones, please come down in front and tell the congregation how a person can live to be ninety-three, and not have an enemy in the world."
The little sweetheart of a lady tottered down the aisle, very slowly turned around and said: "It's easy, I just outlived the bitches."


----------



## gavroche (29 Jul 2022)

Mrs G is going to an open air cinema tonight with a friend. You have to take your own chair and hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## rustybolts (29 Jul 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Thing is - my lifestyle and things I enjoy are all geared to being young. The best years are behind me. Ive spent all my life striving to make things better - now im closing in on the big 60 - its done - thats it - all the hopes I had have gone. Im old.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cg_guXQegQ


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2022)

S


gavroche said:


> How does your wife talk to her on the phone then?



OK.....substitute VERY for STONE.
She shouts very loudly......over and over again.


----------



## Poacher (29 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> Why has it taken me 67 years to discover that T shirts always have a label sewn in to the *left* hand side?
> Makes dressing myself so much easier now!



Not if you buy George brand! (Asda?)
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a...t-realised-learned.284396/page-6#post-6700003


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2022)

I've got 5 'George from ASDA' T shirts.
All of them have labels on the left side.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Did you go the long way round or come over the chain ferry?
> ( I have a couple of friends who get on the bus on the Sandbanks side of the Ferry and get off on the Studland side, just to avoid paying the foot passenger fare! )



Over the chain ferry.


----------



## Poacher (29 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> I've got 5 'George from ASDA' T shirts.
> All of them have labels on the left side.



Aaaaargh! I've been palmed off with cheap fakes! Oh, the shame.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2022)

First gold for England in the men's triathlon.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> First gold for England in the men's triathlon.



Hi Hows Molly today


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Hi Hows Molly today



Finally managed to get her to eat just a few bits of dry food and a mouthful of sardines. It’s a start hopefully. 😺


----------



## Dave7 (29 Jul 2022)

Just enjoyed chicken jalfreizi with rice.... very nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2022)

Steak for us today.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Steak for us today.



Do you just fry it? Haven’t had a steak in years. I have a George Foreman lurking at the back of a cupboard. I presume it would do them ok too, or maybe dry them too much?


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> She has carers 4 times a day.
> A niece spends 5+ hours with her twice a week.
> I visit every week.
> MrsD phones every day
> ...



Sounds just like my MIL when she was still at home (pre Nursing Home). Carers 4 times a day, plus at least one member of the family every day, plus phone calls from everyone !


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Sounds just like my MIL when she was still at home (pre Nursing Home). Carers 4 times a day, plus at least one member of the family every day, plus phone calls from everyone !



Sounds similar to my Good Lady, carer visits in the morning to get her toileted, washed and dressed, then I'm looking after her during the day and people phoning to make sure we're OK.


----------



## rustybolts (29 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> First gold for England in the men's triathlon.



First Gold for Ireland in the Triple Quiz


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2022)

Lol!

Jim had been told to keep it up all afternoon


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you just fry it? Haven’t had a steak in years. I have a George Foreman lurking at the back of a cupboard. I presume it would do them ok too, or maybe dry them too much?





Yes. Fry it quickly in the pan. Don't overcook it.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Jul 2022)

Mrs exlaser always uses the George Forman for steak. You have to be careful not to overcook it as cooks very very quickly .😀
Any way we are now all back home safely and Mrs exlaser has retained the womens prize at the the British Moth dinghy championship so all is good in our house. 😂 It’s four years on the bounce now , but the second year in a row she has been behind going into the last race and has had to pull out a good result at the death .
The only down side of the time away is, as well have had a lot of fried food and quite a load of wine , we both have heartburn. This getting older thing is no fun 😀😀


----------



## gavroche (29 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. Fry it quickly in the pan. Don't overcook it.



When I have steak, I fry it for 1 minute a side as I like it rare.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2022)

Poacher said:


> Not if you buy George brand! (Asda?)
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a...t-realised-learned.284396/page-6#post-6700003


I bought half a dozen t-shirts from ARCO, there's no label on either side. There is one on neck, at the back.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> When I have steak, I fry it for 1 minute a side as I like it rare.



An extra 1 minute a side for medium rare.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes. Fry it quickly in the pan. Don't overcook it.





gavroche said:


> When I have steak, I fry it for 1 minute a side as I like it rare.





Paulus said:


> An extra 1 minute a side for medium rare.


Eat it raw, save overcooking it!


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Eat it raw, save overcooking it!



I like my steaks well cooked.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> I like my steaks well cooked.


I want to hear them Moo when I stick the fork in them.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> I want to hear them Moo when I stick the fork in them.



Yuck. I can’t stand to see any blood running out. Bit of pink in the centre is about as rare as I can go.


Not a great sleep as it’s still really muggy. It’s been rain and might be a little more before fairing up and getting really quite warm and humid again. I suppose I better at least have a walk after my cuppa.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
A decent nights sleep, a bit miffed that the injury I picked up yesterday will prevent me doing parkrun today. I’ll jump on the Brommie and cheer Mrs Tenkaykev’s efforts.
A jammie Wordle in 2 this morning 😀
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️☕️👍

🟨🟩⬛⬛⬛
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2022)

good morning people.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2022)

Good morning all. 
Listening to Tony Blackbum on the radio whilst drinking a mug of tea 
MrsP is meeting a group of girls she used to work with, several she trained at at RVC. They are off to the Sky Garden in London, and then an art exhibition on the South Bank of the Thames.
That leaves me free, after dog walking, domestics and catching up on the Womens TDF to attend a meeting of the escape committee this afternoon at The Railway Bell, known locally as the Ding Dong.🍺
Tomorrow, I am off the the Velodrome, I have tickets for the morning session so an early start.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> Listening to Tony Blackbum on the radio whilst drinking a mug of tea
> MrsP is meeting a group of girls she used to work with, several she trained at at RVC. They are off to the Sky Garden in London, and then an art exhibition on the South Bank of the Thames.
> That leaves me free, after dog walking, domestics and catching up on the Womens TDF to attend a meeting of the escape committee this afternoon at The Railway Bell, known locally as the Ding Dong.🍺
> ...



Until now I couldn't get into Velodrome racing but t'other day I decided to give it another try and found it surprisingly good. It was helped by the commentators explaining the technical stuff ie why tandems can be so difficult.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2022)

A wet start to the day here.
Apart from some small jobs it will be a TV day split between C Games, normal football then the Charity Shield (LFC vs City).


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

We has drizzle. 
Hopefully clearing later.
Busy planning our next exciting foray on the Bus. Might go to the Rock at Georgeham for lunch in the week. We have the open top bus running and it would be good to go along the coast road on it.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2022)

Dirk said:


> I like my steaks well cooked.





So do I.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2022)

Coooee. A damp day for us. Very misty and its so heavy it feels almost like rain. Still we do need some rain. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Until now I couldn't get into Velodrome racing but t'other day I decided to give it another try and found it surprisingly good. It was helped by the commentators explaining the technical stuff ie why tandems can be so difficult.



Last time I went to watch at the Manchester Velodrome we got very good commentary, it helped a lot.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> So do I.



I am with the 'pink in the middlers'.
MrsD likes it cremated.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2022)

Humid 5 mile wander done. I met one of the women that runs the local running club and she was telling me we have 2 people competing at the Games. Rory Stewart in the squash and Charlie Aldridge in under 23 mountain biking. Doubt either will be televised though.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2022)

Good morning all.................. the footie starts today. Yeah! You can see my hopes and aspirations in the football thread. What no mass exodus to the Sports section? I'm shocked. It's wet and has rained most of the night. I've a few domestics to do and then sit in front of the telly for a while trimming and cleaning a small mountain of French beans for freezing. A bit later I'll pop up to the allotment, sit in my shed and clean my onions.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I am with the 'pink in the middlers'.
> MrsD likes it cremated.



I'm more of a bloody man!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> sit in my shed



Why did I think that said.......oh, well never mind


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Last time I went to watch at the Manchester Velodrome we got very good commentary, it helped a lot.





Dave7 said:


> Until now I couldn't get into Velodrome racing but t'other day I decided to give it another try and found it surprisingly good. It was helped by the commentators explaining the technical stuff ie why tandems can be so difficult.



Plus, the events follow each other closely. No intervals between them. One race finishes, the riders are lining up for the next.
I have been to several 6 day meetings, and they are good fun with excellent racing.


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Humid 5 mile wander done. I met one of the women that runs the local running club and she was telling me we have 2 people competing at the Games. Rory Stewart in the squash and Charlie Aldridge in under 23 mountain biking. *Doubt either will be televised though.*



If not on the main channels, keep an eye on the red button, iplayer. A lot of the so called lesser events are on there.
My son, a keen squash player is travelling up to Brum to watch the squash.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> If not on the main channels, keep an eye on the red button, iplayer. A lot of the so called lesser events are on there.
> My son, a keen squash player is travelling up to Brum to watch the squash.



I'm following the mens marathon on the pc while browsing. Very small field.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2022)

Still misty rainy here and quite muggy and humid as well 

I see lake vrynwy is down to 62% capacity due to the lack of rain.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Still misty rainy here and quite muggy and humid as well
> 
> I see *lake vrynwy* is down to 62% capacity due to the lack of rain.



I did Google that to see if it was a typo.....


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2022)

I've been for an early Bimble this morning, thought I wasn't going to get out as planned, we've had my Good Ladies carer in around six the last few days, she was due about six today but didn't arrive till quarter to seven so it was a bit of a scramble to get out for half seven, rode my Brinklow loop, 24 miles, a cool cloudy morning with a bit of a breeze that warmed up nicely by the end, I went with summer tights and a light long sleeved jersey, a new one I'd just brought, bright orange and very comfortable, my old ones were close to twenty years old and had started to fall apart. It was a good couple of hours out on the bike and very enjoyable. I got in just in time, as soon as I walked through the door my Good lady called for the commode so I had to swap from cyclist to carer.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been for an early Bimble this morning, thought I wasn't going to get out as planned, we've had my Good Ladies carer in around six the last few days, she was due about six today but didn't arrive till quarter to seven so it was a bit of a scramble to get out for half seven, rode my Brinklow loop, 24 miles, a cool cloudy morning with a bit of a breeze that warmed up nicely by the end, I went with summer tights and a light long sleeved jersey, a new one I'd just brought, bright orange and very comfortable, my old ones were close to twenty years old and had started to fall apart. It was a good couple of hours out on the bike and very enjoyable. I got in just in time, as soon as I walked through the door my Good lady called for the commode so I had to swap from cyclist to carer.



Well done. That'll set you up for the day. No reason I couldn't have been out either. Just not much enthusiasm plus the humid weather really.

Is Mrs D pretty much immobile now?


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. That'll set you up for the day. No reason I couldn't have been out either. Just not much enthusiasm plus the humid weather really.
> 
> Is Mrs D pretty much immobile now?



Yes, she can stand for a couple of minutes and thats about that, I use a lifter to get her on the commode and into her wheelchair, when we go out I push her in her chair, because she can't get in a car now we use the buses.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2022)

I hurt my back yesterday cleaning the bathroom and now on the Co-codamol 
@Mo1959 How's Molly today


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2022)

For lunch I have gone all exotic(ish) with jacket potato with prawns marinated in Basil and Pesto. Should be good but I will let you know


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I hurt my back yesterday cleaning the bathroom and now on the Co-codamol
> @Mo1959 How's Molly today



Thanks for asking. She’s much brighter and getting back to her usual self. Even chasing a fly earlier. Couple of days ago she was feeling so bad they were flying inches above her head and she couldn’t even be bothered looking at them.

I’ve been ordering better quality foods to try and get some condition back on her. The supermarket stuff like Whiskas, Felix, etc is so poor quality, I even wondered if there had been a bad batch that caused this. Once I get some weight back on her I’ll get her booked in to get her teeth scaled and cleaned as there’s just the beginning of gingivitis around them. Better done now than losing teeth later.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2022)

Ham egg and chips for us today.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ham egg and chips for us today.



I just had a sandwich with cold meat and coleslaw.

Currently watching the women’s marathon


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ham egg and chips for us today.



Wot, no baked beans 
I love thick cut ham, a couple of eggs, chips and beans.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> Wot, no baked beans
> I love thick cut ham, a couple of eggs, chips and beans.





Nope. No beans


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2022)

I had beans with a baked spud


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I had beans with a baked spud



Beans beans, they're good for your heart.....


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I just had a sandwich with cold meat and coleslaw.
> 
> Currently watching the women’s marathon



A couple of boiled eggs for me, with bread and butter. Currently on the bus heading for town.


----------



## pawl (30 Jul 2022)

We decided to go to Debbie’s Garden Centre for breakfast this morning Mrs p had the small breakfast so did I but had mushrooms and Black Pudding added .Don’t think I will be needing lunch as the breakfast was consumed 11 Am


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm following the mens marathon on the pc while browsing. Very small field.



They'll have to run around it a lot of times then.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I did Google that to see if it was a typo.....


It was..... it's Vyrnwy.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jul 2022)

Whilst London is baking it's *pissing down here* and only 15C.

*SE Lakes.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Whilst London is baking it's *pissing down here* and only 15C.
> 
> *SE Lakes.




It's very muggy here at 26.8c


----------



## rustybolts (30 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Why did I think that said.......oh, well never mind



speaking of which... is Mollie still constipated or is she on the mend ?


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2022)

Not long back from town, I won a second £25 Marks And Sparks voucher on the Independent Age Friday Flutter lottery and now have a pair of posh Marks And Sparks trainers, I just put a tenner to the voucher. I've also managed to set up the emergency cover at last, we've now both got cards to carry which give contact numbers for the Carer's Trust emergency care cover.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Whilst London is baking it's *pissing down here* and only 15C.
> 
> *SE Lakes.*


*OL7?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2022)

Oh God. Horrible crash at the games. Rider not moving yet 

Thank God. He’s sitting up


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2022)

The blues are going up..............

.........well we won! 🤣


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2022)

Hope for us all yet! 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-62364023


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope for us all yet!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-62364023


When will you be starting your attempt?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> When will you be starting your attempt?



I can get lost in a car park.  I wouldn’t trust myself on the hills. Dad did about two thirds of them though.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I can get lost in a car park.  I wouldn’t trust myself on the hills. Dad did about two thirds of them though.


Car parks are fairly flat though.
Just start at the bottom and go to the top* of each. Retracing your steps back down.

*You can't go above the the highest point.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Car parks are fairly flat though.
> Just start at the bottom and go to the top* of each. Retracing your steps back down.
> 
> *You can't go above the the highest point.



Only one I’ve done is Ben Nevis when I was only about 7 with dad.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Only one I’ve done is Ben Nevis when I was only about 7 with dad.


You've done the highest, they get smaller from now on!


----------



## Dirk (30 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Only one I’ve done is Ben Nevis when I was only about 7 with dad.



I did Ben Nevis when I was about 7 with my dad, as well. 
1962 if I recall.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2022)

Cooooeeeee. We had heavy rain all night. Its finally stopped but we are expecting more today as well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a damp Coventry, we had a scare this morning, the tele wouldn't come on, I had to switch it off at the mains and give it ten minutes then switch it on, it started then.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2022)

Morning. A bit overcast but pleasant enough here. I walked a couple of miles to get the body warmed up then jogged four miles home along a lovely little back road that I always enjoy. Off for a nice steep in the bath now before my breakfast.

I suspect there will be a fair bit of Commonwealth Games watching again today.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2022)

Morning all. Another wet day here, rain forecast till the afternoon.
A repeat of yesterday me thinks ie a mix of golf, athletics and football.
We enjoyed both marathons yesterday AND enjoyed watching LFC beat City.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Jul 2022)

Good morning folks,
Grey and overcast here in Dorset, we have a Teazel which has stopped flowering so we’re moving it a bit further away from the house so the birds find it more appealing. Had a message from our friends in Spain, he’s not been out jogging for a while due to the heat, and he tells me the water in the swimming pool is now too hot 😮 
I don’t think I could live anywhere without seasons, I know we’re often moaning about the weather but I enjoy them all once my expectations are recalibrated.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2022)

Good day. It has rained all night and is now damp and humid. Woke at 2.00am, drank tea till 4.30 and thankfully slept again till 7.40. There is stuff to do so I'll do it. Of interest? Nah. We have new bathroom flooring coming on Thursday so I need to gloss the woodwork today. WOW! I might clean out my sheds, it will soon be wood logging time and there's a lot of crap been dumped in the woodshed this year. I need to find a tree, I have logs for the coming winter but not enough for 2023/24 which is not far off in log years! 

Speaking of logs, I'm trying to think of ways to reduce gas consumption this winter. Other than turn the thermostat down and reduce the hours the CH is on have we got any tricks? Mrs P likes to live at 21⁰  and it's a very expensive preference, I find it uncomfortable but hey ho.


----------



## Dirk (31 Jul 2022)

Morning all 

Drizzle here. Forecast much the same until Tuesday. Still warm though.
Off to the Crown at West Down for Sunday lunch later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Jul 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. It has rained all night and is now damp and humid. Woke at 2.00am, drank tea till 4.30 and thankfully slept again till 7.40. There is stuff to do so I'll do it. Of interest? Nah. We have new bathroom flooring coming on Thursday so I need to gloss the woodwork today. WOW! I might clean out my sheds, it will soon be wood logging time and there's a lot of crap been dumped in the woodshed this year. I need to find a tree, I have logs for the coming winter but not enough for 2023/24 which is not far off in log years!
> 
> Speaking of logs, I'm trying to think of ways to reduce gas consumption this winter. Other than turn the thermostat down and reduce the hours the CH is on have we got any tricks? Mrs P likes to live at 21⁰  and it's a very expensive preference, I find it uncomfortable but hey ho.



I've pondered this, I think it's not so much the temperature as the humidity. In the summer it can be quite a few degrees lower and I feel comfortable, in autumn / winter I feel chilled. We turn of the thermostatic rad valves in rooms we aren't using, the lady who services our boiler has set the boiler temperature just above minimum. I did wonder about getting a dehumidifier, they pull the moisture out of the air and the heat exchanger vents into the room. My daughter has one and uses it to dry clothes indoors, it's remarkably effective. I did consider getting one of these for when it gets really chilly:


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2022)

We have our tomatoe plants on the patio. Last night the rain was so heavy that it broke one of them.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2022)

Watching the "bars" at the C Games now. Amazing.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2022)

I am baking a cake. A coffee cake ( no walnuts)


----------



## numbnuts (31 Jul 2022)

Morning all

Woe woe and thrice woe_ (Frankie Howard) _my back is still no better, I've got a job to walk around the flat. It feels like it maybe the start of a prolapse disc, I hope it's not, but it's in the same place where I had my operations in the past, if it's no better by the end of the week I will have to seek medical help.
I've got a ding or is it a ping ? microwave chicken curry for dinner so there is no work for me other than washing up the plate and fork, I like to have a ready meal in the freezer for times like these.
It's dull and overcast here with 23c and feels very muggy, last night with all the windows open my flat was 24c and had trouble sleeping, may have a lie down this afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2022)

I help run our village FB group. This morning I've had to tell two friends if they continue to put their dispute re car parking on the FB page they will be blocked. FFS this is two grown "mature" men of our age. The police have already been involved twice.

Most of us mutter w***** or d****** whenever it blows up.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I am baking a cake. A coffee cake ( no walnuts)


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2022)

Chilli with baked potatoes today


----------



## 12boy (31 Jul 2022)

Sorry to hear about your back NN. Per my chiro it is ice packs for me as soon as possible and many times through out the day. Regular core exercise and daily stretches help prevent my problems, I am certain. Going to be in the upper 90's with lows in tge 60s for the next few days. I like to run the attic fan in the early morning to flush out the 140 degree heat in the attic which in turn makes the air conditioner work less hard.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Chilli with baked potatoes today



My Good Lady had a sausage sandwich and I had a banana sandwich, we have a small pork joint for later.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2022)

Just fed Molly. Bowl licked clean. So good to see her back to her old self. 😺

Tea for me later will be chicken with new potatoes and salad stuff.

I had a very short siesta as it was cricket on at the games and it’s one sport that doesn’t excite me much. Think the swimming should be good this evening. I heard there was another horrendous crash at the cycling with several going down and one going over the barrier! Thankfully reports are he’s ok.


----------



## Paulus (31 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just fed Molly. Bowl licked clean. So good to see her back to her old self. 😺
> 
> Tea for me later will be chicken with new potatoes and salad stuff.
> 
> I had a very short siesta as it was cricket on at the games and it’s one sport that doesn’t excite me much. Think the swimming should be good this evening. I heard there was another horrendous crash at the cycling with several going down and one going over the barrier! Thankfully reports are he’s ok.



A dramatic end to this morning's session at the Velodrome. 
A big crash at the end of the scratch race, 2 laps to go. 8 riders went down, another ended up on the barrier but went back down in a heap. Another English rider trying to avoid the crash hit a bike and got a flier up onto the barrier then flipped right over into the front row of the crowd at speed.
It happened just to the left of where I was sitting, so I got a great view of it.


----------



## Paulus (31 Jul 2022)

Fortunately there were no serious injuries to the couple of spectators, and it seems the riders who went to hospital, Matt Walls and Matt Bostock are not too seriously injured.


----------



## pawl (31 Jul 2022)

*Never thought.I’d look forward to a football match. Come on you Lionesses.*


----------



## Dave7 (31 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> *Never thought.I’d look forward to a football match. Come on you Lionesses.*



I hate them Girmans.
They bombed our chippy.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> *Never thought.I’d look forward to a football match. Come on you Lionesses.*



Yes, Mrs @BoldonLad, who hates football, has suddenly turned into an expert.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> *Never thought.I’d look forward to a football match. Come on you Lionesses.*



Mrs P was in front of the telly with a glass of Prosecco before I'd finished sanding the bathroom woodwork.

I really enjoy the women's game. There's been challenges that would have had male players calling for an ambulance and the ladies just get up and get on with ir.

Excellently taken goal.


----------



## gavroche (31 Jul 2022)

I don't like Prosecco, I tried it once and it taste horrible. What's all the fuss about ?


----------



## Paulus (31 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> I don't like Prosecco, I tried it once and it taste horrible. What's all the fuss about ?




Some Prosecco's are much better than others.


----------



## mistyoptic (31 Jul 2022)

Prefer Cava


----------



## gavroche (31 Jul 2022)

Paulus said:


> Some Prosecco's are much better than others.



That may be but I will stick to a glass of Sancerre.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Prefer Cava



Yep, have to agree.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2022)

Now that's a team that really knows how to celebrate. Brilliant. Absolutely brilliant to see players who truly mean it.

A female friend has just posted:

"They've got bigger balls but wear them on their chests!" 🤣🤣


----------



## Paulus (31 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> That may be but I will stick to a glass of Sancerre.



Personally I prefer Malbec.


----------



## pawl (31 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just fed Molly. Bowl licked clean. So good to see her back to her old self. 😺
> 
> Tea for me later will be chicken with new potatoes and salad stuff.
> 
> I had a very short siesta as it was cricket on at the games and it’s one sport that doesn’t excite me much. Think the swimming should be good this evening. I heard there was another horrendous crash at the cycling with several going down and one going over the barrier! Thankfully reports are he’s ok.



Pleased to here Molly has perked up.


----------



## pawl (31 Jul 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes, Mrs @BoldonLad, who hates football, has suddenly turned into an expert.



Mrs p lept out of her chair when the second goal went in .I did say sit down women you supposed to hate football I did think the ref did favour the Germans especially during the first half.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Mrs p lept out of her chair when the second goal went in .I did say sit down women you supposed to hate football I did think the ref did favour the Germans especially during the first half.



Yes, Mrs @BoldonLad will need a large G&T to “steady” her, after all that excitement. I am pleased they won, but, I am a little concerned that the media will go into overdrive about it.


----------



## Exlaser2 (31 Jul 2022)

gavroche said:


> I don't like Prosecco, I tried it once and it taste horrible. What's all the fuss about ?



It’s like champagne but nicer


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

Anyone else think that this is wrong?


----------



## numbnuts (1 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anyone else think that this is wrong?
> View attachment 655195




Your gonna need a bigger bike


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anyone else think that this is wrong?
> View attachment 655195



The shorts? The seat post?

The seat post looks dangerous, too much weight could create enough force to snap or bend it.

Bike is too small for rider


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2022)

Morning. Only around 6 degrees here just now. Can’t wait to get out and enjoy it 

Got lucky with Wordle this morning and got it in 2. Think that’s only my second 2 since I started. Still waiting on the elusive 1.

Our local lad knocked out a top seed at the squash yesterday and is through to the last 8.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anyone else think that this is wrong?
> View attachment 655195



No mudguards? Wrong football club ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks,
Daughters and grandkids arrive back from Camp Bestival this morning. The weather has been kind and they’ve had a great time. Taking grandson to soccer school tomorrow, it’s at Wimborne Towns new ground ( Up the ‘Pies! ). Meanwhile it’s the first of the month so I need to start another weight loss regime 🤔
Have a peaceful day folks 😎☀️👍☕️


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2022)

Coooeeeee coolish but dry and calm here.

And its another new month. Where the hell did the last one go.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anyone else think that this is wrong?
> View attachment 655195



No, though I hope thats a long seat post.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2022)

Morning all.
Clear here and pleasant.
I/we really enjoyed the footy BUT I hope the media doesn't overdo it.


----------



## mikeIow (1 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Clear here and pleasant.
> I/we really enjoyed the footy BUT I hope the media doesn't overdo it.



Blimey: I hope they do!
56 years since we last won a trophy: there’s a lot of celebrating to be done 💪
What a fantastic achievement….a great game, and an even better press conference 🤣👍


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anyone else think that this is wrong?
> View attachment 655195



Seatpost way too high


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2022)

Morning all. 
A bit of a cloudy start to the day here, very humid. I hope we get some rain soon, everything is parched and dying.
The grass over the fields is brown, even the big established trees are wilting. 
All the usual stuff to do, and a bimble out on the bike later.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2022)

Good day. It is a beautiful day here in Lancashire. We're riding in an hour or so. Going to the seaside ay Lytham. Just waiting for an online "chat" with British Gas. Every bill since last December has been wrong. June and July they forgot to charge for electricity.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. It is a beautiful day here in Lancashire. We're riding in an hour or so. Going to the seaside ay Lytham. Just waiting for an online "chat" with British Gas. Every bill since last December has been wrong. June and July they forgot to charge for electricity.



Will you be heading over the border to celebrate Yorkshire Day? 😉


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Blimey: I hope they do!
> 56 years since we last won a trophy: there’s a lot of celebrating to be done 💪
> What a fantastic achievement….a great game, and an even better press conference 🤣👍



Fully agree BUT I did say "overdo it".


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Exciting trip planned this morning.....off to LIDL in Ilfracombe. 
Rest of the day will be spent sorting stuff out and tidying up around the house in readiness for moving.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Meanwhile it’s the first of the month so I need to start another weight loss regime 🤔



Me too. After doing quite well way back in May, I've been dreadful since and really feeling it. I want to get back into more running and it's so much harder carrying extra lard.

It's an absolutely gorgeous morning here. Cool but with blue sky and sun. 7 mile hilly walk done. It might burn off a few calories


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> No mudguards? Wrong football club ?


Fair weather cyclist, from Scotland. So might not be an English club.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Aug 2022)

morning, I'm in agony just taken two Co-codamol


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> morning, I'm in agony just taken two Co-codamol



Hope it eases soon. As a long time dodgy back sufferer you have my sympathy


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2022)

Just went to put some veg peelings into the wormery, and I noticed that it is sagging. On closer inspection it has split
Time to empty it out, and maybe get a new one. It is 20+ years old.
Excellent way to use up veg. peelings and garden clippings and grass cuttings. Let the worms do their thing, buckets of fine compost and pints of liquid plant food into the bargain.


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Just went to put some veg peelings into the wormery, and I noticed that it is sagging. On closer inspection it has split
> Time to empty it out, and maybe get a new one. It is 20+ years old.
> Excellent way to use up veg. peelings and garden clippings and grass cuttings. Let the worms do their thing, buckets filled compost and pints of liquid plant food into the bargain.
> 
> View attachment 655234




I've just had to drain and jet wash my water butt, brown water, an inch of sludge in the bottom and smelly.  I brought it from a neighbour a few years ago. I've always washed it out regularly and it usually contains a layer of grit off the roof, this is the first time its had sludge in it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too. After doing quite well way back in May, I've been dreadful since and really feeling it. I want to get back into more running and it's so much harder carrying extra lard.
> 
> It's an absolutely gorgeous morning here. Cool but with blue sky and sun. 7 mile hilly walk done. It might burn off a few calories



I’m more aware when I’m out jogging. A few twinges in the knees and ankles that I put down to weight gain.


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Just went to put some veg peelings into the wormery, and I noticed that it is sagging. On closer inspection it has split
> Time to empty it out, and maybe get a new one. It is 20+ years old.
> Excellent way to use up veg. peelings and garden clippings and grass cuttings. Let the worms do their thing, buckets of fine compost and pints of liquid plant food into the bargain.
> 
> View attachment 655234



I've just had a look at new ones.
They have gone up in price considerably over the years 

"The Original Wormery - Classic Worm Composter - Compost Bin : Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors" 
View:
 https://www.amazon.co.uk/Original-Wormery-Classic-Composter-Compost/dp/B0013V8TRQ/ref=asc_df_B0013V8TRQ/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=535165447345&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=9569263040031875712&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045978&hvtargid=pla-300266918113&psc=1


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2022)

I’m just back from a walk. Weather is gorgeous and I took a different route along the red brick road and over the heath. The red brick road is a footpath leading on to the heathland, out of interest I measured it with my Garmin and it came up as 980 metres. The path is 9 bricks wide and they are standard sized bricks which were all laid by hand. They’ve held up really well over the many years. 
I’m now sitting on the sofa squishing a ball between my ankles and drinking coffee ☕️


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m just back from a walk. Weather is gorgeous and I took a different route along the red brick road and over the heath. The red brick road is a footpath leading on to the heathland, out of interest I measured it with my Garmin and it came up as 980 metres. The path is 9 bricks wide and they are standard sized bricks which were all laid by hand. They’ve held up really well over the many years.
> I’m now sitting on the sofa squishing a ball between my ankles and drinking coffee ☕️


No Yellow Brick Road nearby?
3" or 4" deep and 9" or 11" long?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2022)

I have done housework stuff. And I have a line of washing drying outside as well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> No Yellow Brick Road nearby?
> 3" or 4" deep and 9" or 11" long?



You sod! I’m going to have to take my tape measure with me next time 😉


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Will you be heading over the border to celebrate Yorkshire Day? 😉


He'll have further to cycle to get to the beach, headed east.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2022)

Its gone warm and sunny here now.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Exciting trip planned this morning.....off to LIDL in Ilfracombe.


Our Aldi has a bakery. Some of the bread is really nice.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Our Aldi has a bakery. Some of the bread is really nice.



My kitchen has a bakery and all the bread is really nice 
My latest is a mixure of poppy seeds, sesame seeds, linseeds and nigella seeds


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2022)

I am the Baker in my family. Bread, cakes etc.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Aug 2022)

I've just made this it's lovely, that amount is more enough for two people

View: https://youtu.be/yRmRseiONIU


----------



## Dave7 (1 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Our Aldi has a bakery. Some of the bread is really nice.



Scrap that.....load of b*ll*cks. Its Lidl with the bakery


----------



## rustybolts (1 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Scrap that.....load of b*ll*cks. Its Lidl with the bakery



Bet Numbnuts products makes Lidl stuff look second rate !


----------



## gavroche (1 Aug 2022)

We ordered a new mattress on line yesterday ( Emma) and it is delivered tomorrow.  Quick service I say.
The old one is now on top of the landing, waiting for the Council to take it away. It is a free service but it might take 3 weeks before they come and we must leave it outside which I won't do until we get a date.


----------



## pawl (1 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Fully agree BUT I did say "overdo it".





Dave7 said:


> I hate them Girmans.
> They bombed our chippy.



Bet the fish took a battering


----------



## pawl (1 Aug 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Blimey: I hope they do!
> 56 years since we last won a trophy: there’s a lot of celebrating to be done 💪
> What a fantastic achievement….a great game, and an even better press conference 🤣👍



I don’t know what sort of money these ladies are on.For entertainment and sporting talent there worth as much as any male player.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Will you be heading over the border to celebrate Yorkshire Day? 😉



No but I love Yorkshire so best wishes to all my Yorkshire friends.

Excellent ride to Lytham in lovely weather. To my delight a great cycling buddy turned up out of the blue. He's been off the bike with an injury for four months so it was a complete surprise to find him at the meet point. 74 miles at 14.2avg!!! We paced him and I spent a lot of time on the front. It's what you do for a good friend.

Took sandwiches again. Cafe stop budget is £5 which is coffee and a teacake. The way prices have gone it’s a sandwich, banana and fig roll in the jersey pocket. Cost of living is forcing economies. Cafe prices are rocketing up here. Hard to get food and a coffee without spending £9/10.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2022)

My weather ap said to expect rain by 6 pm and low and behold the heavens opened at 3 minutes past 6. Still raining .


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My weather ap said to expect rain by 6 pm and low and behold the heavens opened at 3 minutes past 6. Still raining .



Been raining here too. Our squash player has gone out. He did well though and took it to 5 sets.


----------



## slow scot (1 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Been raining here too. Our squash player has gone out. He did well though and took it to 5 sets.



I think he lost in 4, but you could be meaning someone else. I do get mixed up sometimes! Was he the guy playing the very good Indian chap in the quarter finals?


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Been raining here too.



No rain here for about 6 weeks
Everything is bone dry.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2022)

Very wet. Very green. So good here. A neighbour's son and his family were up from Peterborough for the weekend. He showed me pics of his lawn, completely brown and cracks in the soil. He said its the same all over his area.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Your gonna need a bigger bike


Not me, or my bike.


PaulSB said:


> The shorts? The seat post?
> 
> The seat post looks dangerous, too much weight could create enough force to snap or bend it.
> 
> Bike is too small for rider


Does a carbon seat post bend?


dave r said:


> No, though I hope thats a long seat post.


There's another three/four inches in the seat tube 

He's 6'1" and 18 stone.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not me, or my bike.
> 
> Does a carbon seat post bend?
> 
> ...



Carbon seat posts can and do snap. With that weight and potential pressure on the seat post he's taking a chance, a dangerous one. 3-4 inches isn't enough. Needs a bigger bike.

Just took another look at the pic. That set up is ridiculous.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2022)

Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Carbon seat posts can and do snap. With that weight and potential pressure on the seat post he's taking a chance, a dangerous one. 3-4 inches isn't enough. Needs a bigger bike.
> 
> Just took another look at the pic. That set up is ridiculous.


It's the difference in height of the handlebars and saddle that made me wonder about it. Saddle height is around the 44" mark.

If I say it's the same person who spent 10 hours going nowhere, according to strava, would it make any difference?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's the difference in height of the handlebars and saddle that made me wonder about it. Saddle height is around the 44" mark.
> 
> If I say it's the same person who spent 10 hours going nowhere, according to strava, would it make any difference?



I'm 5'6" - that's 66". I'd need a step ladder to get on that saddle. 🤣

10 hours? Perhaps he got stuck on his seat post?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2022)

Here's another thought. 44" saddle height. My inside leg is 29" 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Carbon seat posts can and do snap. With that weight and potential pressure on the seat post he's taking a chance, a dangerous one. 3-4 inches isn't enough. Needs a bigger bike.
> 
> Just took another look at the pic. That set up is ridiculous.



Its similar to set ups I'd seen before, when I was club rider there were a couple of the lads who had a similar set up, I agree with you about the seat post, with that much post showing he needs more than 4 inches in the tube.


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Here's another thought. 44" saddle height. My inside leg is 29" 🤣🤣🤣



Same as mine, like you I'd need a step ladder to get on and wouldn't be able to reach the pedals.


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2022)

Chillin' out drinking Scotch and listening to Jimi Hendrix Electric Ladyland turned up to 11.
Feeling 15 again.


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Chillin' out drinking Scotch and listening to Jimi Hendrix Electric Ladyland turned up to 11.
> Feeling 15 again.



I haven't heard that album for years, I've got it on the computer somewhere.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Chillin' out drinking Scotch and listening to Jimi Hendrix Electric Ladyland turned up to 11.
> *Feeling 15 again.*


Getting close to your bedtime then.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Getting close to your bedtime then.



🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Getting close to your bedtime then.



Never used to get in before 12 midnight at that age.


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I haven't heard that album for years, I've got it on the computer somewhere.



Got it on Spotify and listening through decent ear buds - never really appreciated how good a drummer Mitch Mitchell was. MrsD keeps saying something to me. I just nod and smile.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Never used to get in before 12 midnight at that age.


You'd school later the same morning!


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'd school later the same morning!



Always made it.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Always made it.


How often did the board rubber make contact.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Chillin' out drinking Scotch and listening to Jimi Hendrix Electric Ladyland turned up to 11.
> Feeling 15 again.



Speaking of whisky I thought I'd get a bottle in Aldi. They do some decent single malts for the price. £16.99. Went to the specials shelf and sure enough four different malts at £16.99. One was labelled 18 year old so I grabbed the empty box, at the till the cashier trundled off got the bottle, showed me it and asked "the eighteen year old, you want it?"

My bill came up at £63! In ALDI!!!!!! Checked my receipt and the whisky was £39.99. Went back to the shelf and sure enough it said £16.99. I asked for a refund, the cashier said lots of people are making the same mistake!

End result is I have no whisky for tonight.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Got it on Spotify and listening through decent ear buds - never really appreciated how good a drummer Mitch Mitchell was. MrsD keeps saying something to me. I just nod and smile.



Speaking of ear buds, a year or so go Mrs Tenkaykev lost one of hers. We retraced her steps but it was nowhere to be found. ( she'd taken them out of her ears and thought she'd put both back in the case, but evidently not. The remaining ( left ) earbud has remained in its case in a drawer ever since. I've recently started using it as a single ear device and if you are in a relatively quiet area it works really well for listening to podcasts and still having awareness of your surroundings.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Speaking of whisky I thought I'd get a bottle in Aldi. They do some decent single malts for the price. £16.99. Went to the specials shelf and sure enough four different malts at £16.99. One was labelled 18 year old so I grabbed the empty box, at the till the cashier trundled off got the bottle, showed me it and asked "the eighteen year old, you want it?"
> 
> My bill came up at £63! In ALDI!!!!!! Checked my receipt and the whisky was £39.99. Went back to the shelf and sure enough it said £16.99. I asked for a refund, the cashier said lots of people are making the same mistake!
> 
> End result is I have no whisky for tonight.


That's their mistake, not the customers.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's their mistake, not the customers.



Pretty much what I said.


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> How often did the board rubber make contact.



Never....my reactions were too good.


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Never....my reactions were too good.



Our Woodwork master never aimed at a pupil, but he was expert at bouncing the blackboard rubber off the bench just in front of the pupil, a far more effective way of frightening the crap out of people.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Never....my reactions were too good.


When awake?


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Our Woodwork master never aimed at a pupil, but he was expert at bouncing the blackboard rubber off the bench just in front of the pupil, a far more effective way of frightening the crap out of people.


Sounds like my metalwork teacher. No matter what he threw, you knew if he'd aimed it at you or not. He could get the person two foot behind you.


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2022)

Listening to Black Sabbath now.
The first album from 1970.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2022)

Morning. Crap sleep so I will try to snooze shortly. Alarm set for 7.30 as I have to leave to collect small person by 8.00. It's rained heavily all night hence the crap sleep........perhaps I should try sleeping indoors.

The bathroom skirting will be painted while small person goes swimming with Nana.

No extra sprinkles for this house in August. Shame as a few £££ would be handy.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2022)

@Dave7 I see we've borrowed another of your lads. Tyler Morton who seems to be highly thought of at Anfield.

Any info?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2022)

slow scot said:


> I think he lost in 4, but you could be meaning someone else. I do get mixed up sometimes! Was he the guy playing the very good Indian chap in the quarter finals?



No, he was against an English opponent. Can’t remember his name. There was another Scot playing too though.

Morning. A wet night and overcast and breezy this morning with more showers forecast. Still feeling muggy though.

My excitement of the day is my first dental check up in nearly 3 years at 11am.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2022)

Good morning people, its been a damp night, roofers here shortly, its still a bit damp and breezy so that might get put back, a friend is visiting later this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 I see we've borrowed another of your lads. Tyler Morton who seems to be highly thought of at Anfield.
> 
> Any info?



I have seen him in action a few times but most were cameo.
I've read good reports though.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Speaking of whisky I thought I'd get a bottle in Aldi. They do some decent single malts for the price. £16.99. Went to the specials shelf and sure enough four different malts at £16.99. One was labelled 18 year old so I grabbed the empty box, at the till the cashier trundled off got the bottle, showed me it and asked "the eighteen year old, you want it?"
> 
> My bill came up at £63! In ALDI!!!!!! Checked my receipt and the whisky was £39.99. Went back to the shelf and sure enough it said £16.99. I asked for a refund, the cashier said lots of people are making the same mistake!
> 
> End result is I have no whisky for tonight.



Yep, it's exactly the same in ours. It happened once to me so I got a refund.
TBF the others that ARE £16.99 are quite good. 
One of them is too peaty for me but thats just personal taste.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2022)

Morning all.
That were a soggy night......constant heavy rain and its still pouring down.
I am tring to get myself psyched up for an 0800 Aldi dash.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2022)

Cooooooeeeee. Heav rain all night here. And its quite breezy as well. Supposed to rain until around 4 pm. Its better than that horrible heat we had in July.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2022)

£25 for me on the premium bonds this month. Better than nothing.


----------



## Paulus (2 Aug 2022)

Good morning all. 
Uncle Ernie has come up trumps again. 4 x £25
A nice start to the day.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2022)

Morning, lousy night sleep, back pain all night long, I have an e-consult with a doctor (hopefully) sometime today.
Very muggy here 20c but they are expecting a high of 28c today.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> Uncle Ernie has come up trumps again. 4 x £25
> A nice start to the day.





Well done.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2022)

@PaulSB .....re Tyler Morton.
I forgot to mention that he hails from Wallasey (Wirral) where I was dragged up.....so he must be good


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Nothing on PBs for us.....again. 
Suppose we'll just have to struggle on as usual.
Off to the car valeters this morning to get the CRV cleaned ready for its MOT on Friday.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2022)

Thats a bit of a shocker, our ridge tiles have never been mortared in, roofer went up there and just lifted them off.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2022)

Back from just a short wander. I'm finding it too muggy to do much. I'm almost looking forward to autumn and some cooler, fresher days. I seem to have more energy when it's like that.


----------



## slow scot (2 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No, he was against an English opponent. Can’t remember his name. There was another Scot playing too though.
> 
> Morning. A wet night and overcast and breezy this morning with more showers forecast. Still feeling muggy though.
> 
> My excitement of the day is my first dental check up in nearly 3 years at 11am.



You’re quite correct. It was the team event, not the singles, and I saw it later on the highlights.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB .....re Tyler Morton.
> I forgot to mention that he hails from Wallasey (Wirral) where I was dragged up.....so he must be good



🤔🤔


----------



## gavroche (2 Aug 2022)

Had a call from the Council this morning to say they will take away the old mattress on Thursday morning. We must leave it by the gate. They also said they will charge us 26.50 for the privilege so we kindly reminded them that we are entitled to one item per year for free. They backed down and agreed. 
We are still expecting the new one to arrive today before 8 pm. 
Not a nice day so far with a constant threat of rain but quite warm.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Aug 2022)

Been pouring down since 6.30pm yesterday evening - the river nearby is in spate.

Is the rest of the country still being ravaged by wildfires? 🙄


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooooeeeee. Heav rain all night here. And its quite breezy as well. Supposed to rain until around 4 pm. Its better than that horrible heat we had in July.
> 
> Stay safe peeps.


There'll be snow soon, and ice!


----------



## Paulus (2 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Been pouring down since 6.30pm yesterday evening - the river nearby is in spate.
> 
> Is the, rest of the country still being ravaged by wildfires? 🙄



No grass fires here recently, there were a couple a few weeks back on the really hot days. But still no rain forecast


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2022)

Back from my dental check up. Nothing needing done other than a scale and polish but need to go back next month for that. Occasionally they just do it there and then if they have time. No matter, it will give the car a run as I barely use it now.

Suppose it will be a sandwich and cuppa for lunch soon. It's still breezy and humid here. Not sure if I will venture back out or just watch some more from the games.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2022)

Bacon roll for us today.


----------



## Paulus (2 Aug 2022)

Just made a tuna mayonnaise and cucumber baguette, with a mug of tea.


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2022)

Just bought a sarnie from the Co-op.
Didn't realise it was gluten free until I got home.
The bread was awful - bland and powdery. Not having that again!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Just bought a sarnie from the Co-op.
> Didn't realise it was gluten free until I got home.
> The bread was awful - bland and powdery. Not having that again!



I think I bought that by mistake one time too and agree. Bizarre and not very pleasant taste or texture.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Just made a tuna mayonnaise and cucumber baguette, with a mug of tea.



Won't that go soggy


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Bacon roll for us today.



Pizza for us....nice and simple.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Aug 2022)

Who got wordle today??
MrsD got it.
I wouldn't have got it if I had 20 lines


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Who got wordle today??
> MrsD got it.
> I wouldn't have got it if I had 20 lines





I haven't got a wordle


----------



## pawl (2 Aug 2022)

Just been to Palmers Garden Centre to buy two plants to replace the Box plants growing in tubs .Replacing with Hebe Custard and cream 

While there decided to have a cheese and onion Panini and a bottle of Ginger Beer 🍺 
Replaced the Box shrubs as they had blight


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Won't that go soggy



Only if you don't eat it fast enough.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Who got wordle today??
> MrsD got it.
> I wouldn't have got it if I had 20 lines



I managed all three today, Wordle, Dordle and Quordle.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Just bought a sarnie from the Co-op.
> Didn't realise it was gluten free until I got home.
> The bread was awful - bland and powdery. Not having that again!




My niece is celiac I feel her pain, I'm just glad I don't have to eat her bread


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2022)

Afternoon cuppa going down well complete with a digi digestive


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2022)

I couldn't be arsed today for lunch so I just had a cup-of-soup
Nothing from the e-consult as yet they have up to 18:30 to get in touch.....I've got a feeling.... 
Got up to 27c here and feeling very muggy.


----------



## Paulus (2 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Who got wordle today??
> MrsD got it.
> I wouldn't have got it if I had 20 lines



I didn't, but my brain was slow to start up this morning


----------



## Paulus (2 Aug 2022)

I'm cooking a fish pie, with broccoli spears and carrots for tea this evening.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Afternoon cuppa going down well complete with a digi digestive


Analog digestives not available?


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2022)

Econsult – No Text, No phone call, No email = bugger 
and they wonder why people go straight to A&E


----------



## rustybolts (2 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> I don’t know what sort of money these ladies are on.For entertainment and sporting talent there worth as much as any male player.





Dave7 said:


> Who got wordle today??
> MrsD got it.
> I wouldn't have got it if I had 20 lines



Wordle 409 6/6

⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜⬜⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩⬜
⬜🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩⬜🟩🟩
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Analog digestives not available?



Along with being called timies that's what i refer to digestive's


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2022)




----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


>


Bet you went back to bed!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2022)

Morning. We have overcast with the chance of showers and quite breezy. Still warm and muggy though so just another gentle wander after my cuppa. Tomorrow looks slightly fresher so I’ll maybe manage another little jog then.

I have a problem this evening as I’m enjoying watching the games but also want to watch The Coroner and Whitechapel on the Drama channel.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

Coooeeee. The rain has finally stopped. Breezy as well.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2022)

Good morning all, roofer made a tidy job of it yesterday.


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2022)

God morning all. 
It's a bit breezy outside at the moment, with a cloudy, grey sky.
MrsP is off to Birmingham to watch some of the swimming events this evening. 
I will doing the usual dog walking and then the usual things around the house followed by a bimble out on the bike. 
I need to get a small metal plate to hold one of the mudguards together on my old Galaxy, as it is cracking horizontally. A small plate and a couple of small nut and bolts should hold it in place.
Maybe a couple of pints in the Mitre on the way home 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2022)

Hello all.
A sunny, warm start to the day.
A decent sleep last night although for some reason I woke up sweating (maybe dreaming about Welshie).
Supposedly going to New Brighton today as daughter and SiL want to take us out.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hello all.
> A sunny, warm start to the day.
> A decent sleep last night although for some reason I woke up sweating (maybe dreaming about Welshie).
> Supposedly going to New Brighton today as daughter and SiL want to take us out.





I'm going to take that as a compliment, even if it wasn't


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Had some very strange dreams last night - you know, the sort that when you wake up you have to think very hard to convince yourself that what happened in your dream wasn't a forgotten memory of real events. 

Off to drop stuff off at the charity shops this morning.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> God morning all.
> It's a bit breezy outside at the moment, with a cloudy, grey sky.
> MrsP is off to Birmingham to watch some of the swimming events this evening.
> I will doing the usual dog walking and then the usual things around the house followed by a bimble out on the bike.
> ...


Can't see those holding the mudguard together.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can't see those holding the mudguard together.



I think the main aim is The Mitre.....the mudguard is the excuse reason he gives his wife


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2022)

We have just had a dragon fly in the garden. Some time since we have seen one.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We have just had a dragon fly in the garden. Some time since we have seen one.





We have loads of dragon flies up at the pond. Especially blue ones.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bet you went back to bed!



Correct and just got up now


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2022)

Not long back from a pleasant 7 mile walk. The strong breeze made it feel much more comfortable.

We still have slightly threatening looking clouds though so not sure if there's a shower to come. Sometimes the wind seems to make the sky look black too so maybe it's just that.

Porridge just finished so time for a cuppa.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Correct and just got up now


I knew it...


----------



## postman (3 Aug 2022)

Today's task is to take the fence panels to the tip.Yes the Lancashire fence panels,will be going to a Leeds tip..We broke them up in small pieces to bring them home.The Lancashire tip is closed Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## postman (3 Aug 2022)

I got the chance to retire at 56 in 2006, tax free lump sum and pension straight away.A no brainer.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2022)

Poor night's sleep - up 5 times to pee. My latest kidney stent is thicker and more rigid than the previous one and is playing havoc with my bladder with me needing to pee at least once an hour whilst I am awake and slightly longer overnight. Plus I am bleeding again and have at least another 6 weeks before it is removed.

So today I feel lethargic, I had a 10.4 mile low-level walk loaded up and tba I cba.

I usually try to do 1 x 10ish and 2 x 5ish walks a week as I try and rebuild my mountain hiking fitness.

Big week next week - on the 9th I will have liability insurance for cycling (comes as part of new household insurance package) and I can get riding again after a very long illness driven lay-off.

Windy and damp here.

Wordle got boring and is a dim and distant memory for me although Mrs SD still does it.

You are now fully updated. 😊


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have loads of dragon flies up at the pond. Especially blue ones.



We used to get them when we had a pond. Not "loads" but regular


----------



## gavroche (3 Aug 2022)

Bonjour.
Supposedly busy today.
First, waiting for a phone call from daughter as she wants me to go with her to collect her new second hand car. She is waiting for the dealer to call her as car was having a new MOT yesterday and service. ( Dacia Sanderro )
A bike ride with hills as part of my training for C2C at end of the month and Tour de Mon the week end before.
I need to drag the old mattress up the drive and by the gate for collection tomorrow morning.
My son's dogs have to be let out at lunch time.
All not necessarely in that order.
Nice and sunny but a bit windy. ( 15 mph winds ).


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

One of the female pheasants had 2 chick's, then she lost 1 and just now a blooming crow swooped down and took the last one. The idiot next door keeps feeding the prey as well as the predators so of course he encourages the predators who in turn eat everything else. He is an idiot. Either feed the predators or the prey not both.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2022)

Little walk round to the Co-op for Milk, few ready meals and toilet rolls. Big bag of 24 Andrex so that should last me for months!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

We are having lamb today we have taken out a second mortgage to buy it


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Little walk round to the Co-op for Milk, few ready meals and toilet rolls. Big bag of 24 Andrex so that should last me for months!



Wouldn't last me for months


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2022)

Yoga done, Yoga teacher has tweaked his back so the class was mostly stretches, Hungry now.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We are having lamb today we have taken out a second mortgage to buy it



I like lamb, especially slow cooked so the fat can melt.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Wouldn't last me for months





Absolutely no comment from me


----------



## pawl (3 Aug 2022)

Mundane news in the retirement thread 
Just back from a 15 mile bimble

Oh I am a


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Absolutely no comment from me



What!!!!! And its only Wednesday


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

My 🍓 plants are doing well. Lots of strawberries on them.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2022)

I've got soup
and finally had a reply from the e-consult they gave me some more Co-codamol, just got to work out now on how I'm going to pick it up as I can't walk far


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2022)

I need a few bits from Sainsburys, so went on line, picked a time slot, only to be told if I don't spend more that £40 the delivery will be £7, at that price I'll do without or crawl on hands and knees


----------



## postman (3 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I need a few bits from Sainsburys, so went on line, picked a time slot, only to be told if I don't spend more that £40 the delivery will be £7, at that price I'll do without or crawl on hands and knees


During our time with the lurgy last month,Mrs P had food delivered from Sainsbugs never again she has said,she was not impressed ,it's going to be Morrison's via Amazon,some of the stuff they put in instead of what was ordered fell way short of her expectations.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2022)

Boots has a delivery service for perscriptions 


> £5 for each one-off prescription delivery


I give up, I really do..............


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> During our time with the lurgy last month,Mrs P had food delivered from Sainsbugs never again she has said,she was not impressed ,it's going to be Morrison's via Amazon,some of the stuff they put in instead of what was ordered fell way short of her expectations.





I think tesco have a thing where you can either have an alternative item if the one you want isn't available, or not have any substitute.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Boots has a delivery service for perscriptions
> 
> I give up, I really do..............





In this day and age with the cost of petrol, insurance, tax etc £5.00 isn't too high a price to pay IMHO. Its supply and demand.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> During our time with the lurgy last month,Mrs P had food delivered from Sainsbugs never again she has said,she was not impressed ,it's going to be Morrison's via Amazon,some of the stuff they put in instead of what was ordered fell way short of her expectations.



Hi I've had a delivery from Sainsburys before and to be honest I was impressed, but like everything in life it's only as good as the person doing the picking.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> In this day and age with the cost of petrol, insurance, tax etc £5.00 isn't too high a price to pay IMHO. Its supply and demand.



Knee pads are only £4.39p on ebay and I can use them more than once 


> Its supply and demand.


Or live or die


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> In this day and age with the cost of petrol, insurance, tax etc £5.00 isn't too high a price to pay IMHO. Its supply and demand.



My Good Ladies pharmacy delivers locally for free.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Poor night's sleep - up 5 times to pee. My latest kidney stent is thicker and more rigid than the previous one and is playing havoc with my bladder with me needing to pee at least once an hour whilst I am awake and slightly longer overnight. Plus I am bleeding again and have at least another 6 weeks before it is removed.
> 
> So today I feel lethargic, I had a 10.4 mile low-level walk loaded up and tba I cba.
> 
> ...


What about breakfast!!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Knee pads are only £4.39p on ebay and I can use them more than once
> 
> Or live or die





Then ebay is the way to go for you.

Die from a dodgy knee? Sheesh.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

There isn't a delivery service in Wales so people have to find their own way to the pharmacy. Its an 18 mile round trip for me to get Mr WD prescription. I wish we had a delivery service.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Aug 2022)

@Dirk .....this might be against your religion but we had fish, chips and mushy peas for lunch........and its not Friday


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My 🍓 plants are doing well. Lots of strawberries on them.
> 
> View attachment 655550
> 
> ...


Blimey! My strawberries finished over 3 weeks ago. Plants dying back now.



Dave7 said:


> @Dirk .....this might be against your religion but we had fish, chips and mushy peas for lunch........and its not Friday


Say 3 hail Marys and make a donation to my whiskey fund. All will be forgiven.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think tesco have a thing where you can either have an alternative item if the one you want isn't available, or not have any substitute.



Yes. ASDA do that too


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Yes. ASDA do that too





I remember when they first started doing home deliveries. Some of the things they substituted for things on your list but out of stock was ludicrously unbelievable


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! My strawberries finished over 3 weeks ago. Plants dying back now.
> 
> 
> Say 3 hail Marys and make a donation to my whiskey fund. All will be forgiven.





Its been so dry here that they have been stunted


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> What about breakfast!!



Trying not to eat breakfast - have put weight on whilst I have been ill.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Then ebay is the way to go for you.
> 
> Die from a dodgy knee? Sheesh.



Many thanks for that, now where's that ignore button


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Many thanks for that, now where's that ignore button





I'm sure you can find it. After all you probably have lots of people on it already.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

There is a second series of Van der Valk starting on Sunday night. The last series was excellent.


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> There is a second series of Van der Valk starting on Sunday night. The last series was excellent.



I did like the last series, quite a bit different from the original though.


----------



## pawl (3 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> During our time with the lurgy last month,Mrs P had food delivered from Sainsbugs never again she has said,she was not impressed ,it's going to be Morrison's via Amazon,some of the stuff they put in instead of what was ordered fell way short of her expectations.



We use Tesco Never any problems Use Acardo occasionally


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Aug 2022)

A couple of walks today, taking grandson to football academy and collecting him this afternoon. About 16k in total ( I walk back home in the morning but get the bus after collecting grandson )
With yesterday’s walk I’m knackered and will have a day off tomorrow. 
The bottom of the soles are coming off my trail shoes that I use for walking so I’m planning on getting some new hiking shoes, I’ve seen some Merrel that look as though they might do the job so it’s off to Poole tomorrow for some shopping.


----------



## pawl (3 Aug 2022)

Oat cakes with bacon cheese and egg Derbyshire ones this time not Staffordshire SIL ordered them online for us .


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Trying not to eat breakfast - have put weight on whilst I have been ill.


It'll go again, give it a chance.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> I did like the last series, quite a bit different from the original though.



I like the actor who plays the lead as well. Is his name Mark Warren? His dad played Dalziel in Dalziel and pascoe if I'm right.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I like the actor who plays the lead as well. Is his name Mark Warren? His dad played Dalziel in Dalziel and pascoe if I'm right.



I see Nicola Walker is in a new series with Sean Bean coming soon as well. Bit different from her usual roles so be interesting to see what it’s like. 

https://www.whattowatch.com/watchin...n-and-nicola-walker-cast-plot-and-all-we-know


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see Nicola Walker is in a new series with Sean Bean coming soon as well. Bit different from her usual roles so be interesting to see what it’s like.
> 
> https://www.whattowatch.com/watchin...n-and-nicola-walker-cast-plot-and-all-we-know





That might be quite good.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> That might be quite good.



Hope so. Don’t think I’ve been disappointed in anything she’s been in.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope so. Don’t think I’ve been disappointed in anything she’s been in.





I haven't either.


----------



## postman (3 Aug 2022)

Postman is going out at lunchtime to the Golden Beam in Headingley.Food and beers are to be consumed.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Postman is going out at lunchtime to the Golden Beam in Headingley.Food and beers are to be consumed.


Is your watch set to PM, at this time of day?
Or is it the fact that you've been westwards over "the border" too much of late.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see Nicola Walker is in a new series with Sean Bean coming soon as well. Bit different from her usual roles so be interesting to see what it’s like.
> 
> https://www.whattowatch.com/watchin...n-and-nicola-walker-cast-plot-and-all-we-know


Runner beans on a go slow!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Today's task is to take the fence panels to the tip.Yes the Lancashire fence panels,will be going to a Leeds tip..We broke them up in small pieces to bring them home.The Lancashire tip is closed Monday and Tuesday.



OK. I have to ask. Leeds is some distance from Lancashire so why travel to Leeds. Yesterday was Wednesday, I think, so the Lancashire tip was open?

I know I skipped a visit yesterday so I'm fairly confused anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Wouldn't last me for months



There's a joke there but my natural politeness holds back the urge.........


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> During our time with the lurgy last month,Mrs P had food delivered from Sainsbugs never again she has said,she was not impressed ,it's going to be Morrison's via Amazon,some of the stuff they put in instead of what was ordered fell way short of her expectations.



I get it when folk are ill but can't get my head round having the weekly shop delivered. I know loads of people who do but it wouldn't work for me.

Same with clothes , I get very irritated at having to order six pairs of jeans when I only want to try them before sending them all back!!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> My Good Ladies pharmacy delivers locally for free.



So does ours but the meds have to be signed for which means waiting in all day.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2022)

Good day. It's warm and muggy, uncomfortable. I haven't slept well and will try a doze shortly. AWOL yesterday, apologies early morning was very busy, out all day and a deeply traumatic evening!

Out for the cheese visit trip, woke early but fell asleep again, overslept. I had to gloss the bathroom skirting before we left - new flooring today and needed to leave 24 hours to dry properly. First trauma.

More trauma! Well! Set off on a 30 minute car journey with friends one hour before the meet up time. Caranage on the M6/65/61. Mustering all my local cycling knowledge I avoid the motorways, the A6 through and out of Preston and we got to Garstang only 15 minutes late, another eight people still hadn't arrived. Phew!

Our cheese visit was to The Dewlay factory which is one of only seven who make true Lancashire cheese. It was very interesting. True Lancashire cheese has a PDO, Protected Designation of Origin. I always thought there to be three Lancashire cheeses but no only Lancashire Creamy and Lancashire Tasty are the real thing, Crumbly is a modern invention.

Learned a lot but here's two for you:
Aldi Lancashire is supplied by Dewlay as is Booth's. The young woman let slip it's the same cheese. I have to test this. I never buy Aldi Lancashire as I presumed it an imposter.

Why I asked is the company called Dewlay as the family name is Kenyon. The story goes Neil Kenyon. the founder, was a Wiganer. Searching for a name for his new business he thought of the French for "of milk"...........du lait!! 

More trauma. Wallings ice cream, another Lancashire delight, was part of the visit. Mrs P insisted we go to Barton Grange garden centre instead. Walking in this place is traumatic enough and the ice cream is shite. 

Trauma you say? Where are these traumas he blathers on about? Well. I'm looking after Rowan's three guinea pigs while he's on holiday. Rowan is eight. The guinea pigs have to be moved from their hutch to their run every morning. Vice versa at night. You've guessed! During the evening move to the hutch they escaped. Have you ever tried to catch a guinea pig? Three?

All ended well........eventually. I was traumatised as were the guinea pigs.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2022)

Coooooeeeeee. We have sun.

And its bin day.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Aug 2022)

Good morning, up at 3:30 as I couldn’t settle, read a bit and dozed off on the sofa. Today is “ “ Cycle to Work day “ according to an email from Brompton. At first I was bereft, as being a retiree I’m denied the opportunity to take part. I have however, come up with another of my cunning plans. I plan to cycle to the pub later, and work my way through a few pints! 🍺🍺🍺 
Meanwhile, time for coffee ☕️
Have a peaceful day folks 😎☀️👍


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks, carer here at a more reasonable time, I had a better night last night and had a decent nights sleep, I've got some patches that shouldn't work and don't work for some people but they stop my back and hip complaining during the night and help me sleep, my Good Lady has a blood test later then its lunch and down the club for the afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2022)

Good morning all. 
It's very muggy down here, with wispy clouds in the sky. 
I went to have a shower, and found this in the bath.





Its legs are about 4 inches across, and the body is the size of a jelly bean.
I trapped it and released it in the garden.
All the usual stuff to do today.


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2022)

Having just looked the spider up, it would appear to be a male False Widow spider.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Aug 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> It's very muggy down here, with wispy clouds in the sky.
> I went to have a shower, and found this in the bath.
> View attachment 655669
> ...





Is that what they call a wolf spider?


----------



## Sterlo (4 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooooeeeeee. We have sun.
> 
> And its bin day.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



I can beat your excitement, we've just got a NEW BIN . The old garden one was falling apart so they've swapped it for a shiny(ish) new one. Will my wonderment never cease.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Sunny here today. 
Not a lot going on apart from endless hours trawling Right Move, Zoopla, On the Market etc.
Sent my niece a cheque for £4000 yesterday as a bequest from my step mother's Will. That finalises the execution of her Will, all done and dusted. 



Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> It's very muggy down here, with wispy clouds in the sky.
> I went to have a shower, and found this in the bath.
> View attachment 655669
> ...


It's a House Spider and you've almost certainly sentenced it to death by putting it outside - a nice tasty morsel for a passing bird.



Paulus said:


> Having just looked the spider up, it would appear to be a male False Widow spider.


It's a House Spider.
We have loads of False Widows here .... you get to know what they look like pdq.


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> OK. I have to ask. Leeds is some distance from Lancashire so why travel to Leeds. Yesterday was Wednesday, I think, so the Lancashire tip was open?
> 
> I know I skipped a visit yesterday so I'm fairly confused anyway.


We went over Sunday teatime and did diy Monday morning early start fences and four hours weeding block driveway.Mrs P Cleaned the house,and took fil to a disability shop for a new bathchair, Tuesday I cleaned the toilet and bathroom,lunchtime it was Poulton le Fylde for fish and chips ,then we came home late afternoon Tuesday.bringing fences and other household crap.And this happens once a month and has done for the past nine years,and a few more years to come I think.Another sister goes inbetween us but does not do diy or gardening she cannot do that and the housework.Barton Grange is also a place we take the fil.They do a decent pie in the farm shop,and the cafe is not bad.Not sure about the fancy place The Willows,I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I can beat your excitement, we've just got a NEW BIN . The old garden one was falling apart so they've swapped it for a shiny(ish) new one. Will my wonderment never cease.





Wooohooooo. Now that is exciting


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Having just looked the spider up, it would appear to be a male False Widow spider.



I don't care what it's called those buggers always make me jump! #shudders#


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> It's a House Spider and you've almost certainly sentenced it to death by putting it outside - a nice tasty morsel for a passing bird.
> 
> 
> It's a House Spider.
> We have *loads of False Widows here* .... you get to know what they look like pdq.


Note to self..........avoid Dirk's place.

#shuddersagain#


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2022)

I have been to town to get Mr WD tablets.

And excitement and deep joy MY NEW PHONE WORKS IN TOWN.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2022)

Late on parade.....sorry. I had to do a full shop at Home Bargains. Its a large store and I must have walked 15 miles trying to find everything I needed.
I made an error and got a bag of Bombay mix....now I can't stop eating it


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Late on parade.....sorry. I had to do a full shop at Home Bargains. Its a large store and I must have walked 15 miles trying to find everything I needed.
> I made an error and got a bag of Bombay mix....now I can't stop eating it





What a pathetic excuse "I made a mistake"


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2022)

Its gone warm here now. It was 🌧 in March earlier. And its  as well.

No idea what we are having to eat yet. Mr WD is outside hacking the willow trees down with a machete .


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its gone warm here now. It was 🌧 in March earlier. And its  as well.
> 
> No idea what we are having to eat yet. Mr WD is outside hacking the willow trees down with a machete .



Best be extra nice to him, whilst he has a machete in his hand


----------



## Dave7 (4 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> What a pathetic excuse "I made a mistake"



Well you may have a valid point there.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2022)

Little 40 minute wander before lunch which was spaghetti hoops on toast. 

We have sun but also a strong breeze so it’s feeling quite pleasant.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2022)

WOW! What a good drying day. I'm on my third load. Exciting? Eh? Well 'tis housework day. I have been very industrious and absolutely loads done. Mrs P is cleaning the front room like a whirling dervish.......now I wouldn't say this was unusual but certainly worth marking on the calendar! 

Just stopped for a pitta bread, tuna, hardboiled egg and lettuce. Then tackle the bathroom and it's then Bridge and Canasta club.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> WOW! What a good drying day. I'm on my third load. Exciting? Eh? Well 'tis housework day. I have been very industrious and absolutely loads done. Mrs P is cleaning the front room like a whirling dervish.......now I wouldn't say this was unusual but certainly worth marking on the calendar!
> 
> Just stopped for a pitta bread, tuna, hardboiled egg and lettuce. Then tackle the bathroom and it's then Bridge and Canasta club.



I think I need a lie down now and that’s just reading that!


----------



## rustybolts (4 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Having just looked the spider up, it would appear to be a male False Widow spider.



Not a false widow just an ordinary tegenaria domestica


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2022)

We just had a sandwich today as we are not very hungry.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> In this day and age with the cost of petrol, insurance, tax etc £5.00 isn't too high a price to pay IMHO. Its supply and demand.



Mrs exlaser works in a pharmacy and they charge £2 which just covers the cost , the thing is it’s another service like blister packing tablets that the NHS doesn’t pay for. There is no time given so you might have to wait in most of the day, but as it’s supposed to be a service for people who can not get out, it shouldn’t be problem.

Very jealous of your strawberries, ours finished weeks ago.

Anyway afternoon everyone , hope everyone is well and in a good mood . Unlike me , who because of a ‘ incident ‘ at the sailing club last night night has had a total humour bypass . Am still steaming over it now, I must shake it off, otherwise I might just stop sailing altogether which would be very stupid on my part .


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2022)

Its a spider. And ALLL SPIDERS should be squished.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Mrs exlaser works in a pharmacy and they charge £2 which just covers the cost , the thing is it’s another service like blister packing tablets that the NHS doesn’t pay for. There is no time given so you might have to wait in most of the day, but as it’s supposed to be a service for people who can not get out, it shouldn’t be problem.
> 
> Very jealous of your strawberries, ours finished weeks ago.
> 
> Anyway afternoon everyone , hope everyone is well and in a good mood . Unlike me , who because of a ‘ incident ‘ at the sailing club last night night has had a total humour bypass . Am still steaming over it now, I must shake it off, otherwise I might just stop sailing altogether which would be very stupid on my part .





We are lucky in one way because we are not charged for prescriptions. The downside is there is no delivery service. Neighbours do tend to get prescriptions for neighbours and its not unusual to have someone with a whole bag of tablets and stuff for everyone in the neighbourhood.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I get it when folk are ill but can't get my head round having the weekly shop delivered. I know loads of people who do but it wouldn't work for me.
> 
> Same with clothes , I get very irritated at having to order six pairs of jeans when I only want to try them before sending them all back!!



Many years ago in the 90's I had a fairly senior job with a well known food retailer. 

I was seconded onto a project headed by a Main Board director as part of the Operations input. 

The remit was to develop strategy for Y2K and beyond. 

Some of the predictions were spookily prescient and similar to those being put together by other large retailers. 

At the heart of it all was the notion that we would become increasingly insular with a profound shift away from traditional retail channels - more and more so as we drew up the drawbridge of our homes as we morphed into Fortress Britain. And this is what has happened. 

Tbh I love it all. Mrs SD and I are unhappy traditional shoppers and avoid bricks and mortar retailers as much as we can.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Aug 2022)

Got my 'Claim your State Pension' form today and I have just completed it online. 

Never imagined myself as an OAP. 😊


----------



## pawl (4 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I get it when folk are ill but can't get my head round having the weekly shop delivered. I know loads of people who do but it wouldn't work for me.
> 
> Same with clothes , I get very irritated at having to order six pairs of jeans when I only want to try them before sending them all back!!



We have used Tesco home delivery since the outbreak of Covid We certainly have no intention of going back to do our weekly shop in store.It’s a twenty mile round trip to our two nearest supermarkets and DIY store As long as we know what we want we order on line
Why order six pairs of trousers just to try them on Shoes and clothing I only buy on line if it’s a similar product to what I have previously purchased 

I have found Amazon excellent with returns usually collected within two days and money refunded same day


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been to town to get Mr WD tablets.
> 
> And excitement and deep joy MY NEW PHONE WORKS IN TOWN.


Are these the same tablets Mr Moses got,you know ye shall not covert thy neighbours ass, or something like that.


----------



## pawl (4 Aug 2022)

Had pleasant trip to Loughborough ( my home town )this morning We used to go a couple of times a month This was the first visit since covid broke out
A lot of shops had closed. Some shops had opened where long established shop had closed down

Good to see the market was still thriving .
Had lunch in Witherspoons Not surprised to see how well it’s patronised by my generation of beer drinkers As far as I could see the prices of a range of beers none were more tha £2 30
Pleasant walk back to the car through the park .Sat for a while and listened to Carillon recital .
A very pleasant morning.


----------



## pawl (4 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Are these the same tablets Mr Moses got,you know ye shall not covert thy neighbours ass, or something like that.



Thought they were ones God told him to keep taking.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I need a lie down now and that’s just reading that!



I got the washing machine on and mopped the Kitchen, bathroom and through lounge floor before we went out, we went to a local chemist for my Good Ladies blood test, on to a favourite cafe for lunch then down the club for a few hours drinking beer and playing bingo, when we got back I put a second machine load on.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2022)

@Exlaser2 re the blister packs. This is a cost underwritten by the pharmacy? I imagined it to be NHS funded. I have blister packs for my own convenience but I don't need them in the manner some folk do.

My pharmacy is a small village independent. If it's costing them money I'm going to cancel the blister packs.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Aug 2022)

A steady 5k with Mrs Tenkaykev followed by a trip into town to get some new walking shoes. Ended up with a pair of Merrels which fitted my broad feet well. I took a pair of Brasher woollen walking socks with me to ensure I got the fit as close as possible. The stress of shopping saw me seek refuge in the pub, a couple of pints of “ Funky Monkey “ from Frome brewery left me feeling pleasantly relaxed. 🍺🍺😎


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A steady 5k with Mrs Tenkaykev followed by a trip into town to get some new walking shoes. Ended up with a pair of Merrels which fitted my broad feet well. I took a pair of Brasher woollen walking socks with me to ensure I got the fit as close as possible. The stress of shopping saw me seek refuge in the pub, a couple of pints of “ Funky Monkey “ from Frome brewery left me feeling pleasantly relaxed. 🍺🍺😎


Anywhere near Hurds Buildings Frome.


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> its not unusual to have someone with a whole bag of tablets and stuff for everyone in the neighbourhood.


Mr Moses only had two tablets to share with millions.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Mr Moses only had two tablets to share with millions.



I’m not sure there were that many waiting at the foot of the mountain🤔


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Exlaser2 re the blister packs. This is a cost underwritten by the pharmacy? I imagined it to be NHS funded. I have blister packs for my own convenience but I don't need them in the manner some folk do.
> 
> My pharmacy is a small village independent. If it's costing them money I'm going to cancel the blister packs.



This is correct . Mrs exlaser pharmacy used to do x20 the amount of blister packs they do now, because care companies liked them as it made it easier for their care workers. These days there are only done if it’s essential for people to be able to take their tablets themselves .


----------



## numbnuts (4 Aug 2022)

it's been a long day .........


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2022)

@Exlaser2 thanks, I'm going to cancel my blister packs.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> it's been a long day .........
> 
> View attachment 655737



I've had a busy day, and I've still got a few things to do before I retire to my pit for the night.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Exlaser2 thanks, I'm going to cancel my blister packs.



I would talk to your pharmacy/ pharmacist first. They will advise you what’s best for you .


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its a spider. And ALLL SPIDERS should be squished.


You can squish this one then.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> it's been a long day .........
> 
> View attachment 655737


It's not over yet!


----------



## iandg (4 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We are lucky in one way because we are not charged for prescriptions. The downside is there is no delivery service. Neighbours do tend to get prescriptions for neighbours and its not unusual to have someone with a whole bag of tablets and stuff for everyone in the neighbourhood.



We get free prescriptions and there is a delivery service (not that I use it).


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2022)

iandg said:


> We get free prescriptions and there is a delivery service (not that I use it).





That's a win win for you then.


----------



## Dirk (4 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Mr Moses only had two tablets to share with millions.



He had four.
He smashed the original two in a fit of pique.


----------



## iandg (4 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> That's a win win for you then.



I don't know if folk have to pay for delivery, I've just seen the vans out and about and heard assistant tell someone on the phone (whilst collecting my prescription today) that the van would be delivering tomorrow morning.

But then our first minister is an attention seeker who needs to be ignored and yours is a low energy version of Jeremy Corbyn, what would they know about running a health service


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> He had four.
> He smashed the original two in a fit of pique.


Shouldn't share your tablets with anyone else.


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> He had four.
> He smashed the original two in a fit of pique.


No they were fork handles.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2022)

Morning. A chilly start. Only around 7 degrees but I’m sure it will warm up soon so I’ll get out and enjoy the cool. 

Not a great sleep so feeling a bit lethargic.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2022)

Morning Mo


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2022)

Cooeeeeee. A tad on the chilly side here. But supposed to warm up later.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2022)

Good morning people, cooler this morning but still bright and sunny.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2022)

Morning all.
I got up at 0600 and the rain was torrential. Eased off now but the clouds are very dark.
We enjoyed the C Games yesterday so more of the same today.

Re' blister packs etc. The auntie uses them (6 tabs per day) and also has free delivery. 
I am fortunate as I only need one tab per day (Omeprazil) and get 60 days supply.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> We have used Tesco home delivery since the outbreak of Covid We certainly have no intention of going back to do our weekly shop in store.It’s a twenty mile round trip to our two nearest supermarkets and DIY store As long as we know what we want we order on line
> *Why order six pairs of trousers just to try them on Shoes and clothing I only buy on line if it’s a similar product to what I have previously purchased*
> 
> I have found Amazon excellent with returns usually collected within two days and money refunded same day



When you have the trip you describe I can see why home delivery is attractive. I doubt we'd use it if we had the same journey as I like to examine and choose for myself. I might want to pick green bananas and ripe avocados - the store won't do that for me. We have the utterly ridiculous choice of 15, yes 15, major supermarkets within 5-6 miles of home without even thinking about those in Blackburn or Preston. Crazy!

I was going to go in to detail but it's boring for all but I'll just say this. I believe it's a very important point and the majority do not consider the detrimental impact of online clothes shopping. I knew precisely what I wanted, only available instore in black which I didn't want.

One visit to the store to establish if what I need is in stock. Order instore delivery, which has to be made over three separate days - Next are unable to coordinate this in to one order, someone picked and processed three orders, out for delivery, THREE times etc. I return to store and want to try things on, refused entry to the changing rooms as Next "always close the changing rooms on the first day of sales", quote. Go home, try items on, drive back to Next, return five items, processed instore, collected, returned to warehouse, unpacked, processed, back in to stock.

All of the above was so I could end up with one pair of £25 jeans. I understand how online clothes shopping can be very helpful to some people but it is utterly wasteful of many resources, expensive, clogs up our roads etc and if we examine it's wider implications is a very serious issue which works against the greater good of society.

Rant over!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> When you have the trip you describe I can see why home delivery is attractive. I doubt we'd use it if we had the same journey as I like to examine and choose for myself. I might want to pick green bananas and ripe avocados - the store won't do that for me. We have the utterly ridiculous choice of 15, yes 15, major supermarkets within 5-6 miles of home without even thinking about those in Blackburn or Preston. Crazy!
> 
> I was going to go in to detail but it's boring for all but I'll just say this. I believe it's a very important point and the majority do not consider the detrimental impact of online clothes shopping. I knew precisely what I wanted, only available instore in black which I didn't want.
> 
> ...





Phew. Thank god.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2022)

Good day. Well the weather can't make up its' mind. Poured with rain around 5.00am, beautiful sunshine followed later and now rain! It's a walking day and we're heading to Pendle Hill which rises to 550 metres, a tough old climb and an exposed walk. Forecast for the area is good. Next task is to make the picnic and pack the day bags, then it's ironing and the week's chores are completed.

Have a good day folks. It's now raining VERY hard!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Phew. Thank god.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Well the weather can't make up its' mind. Poured with rain around 5.00am, beautiful sunshine followed later and now rain! It's a walking day and we're heading to Pendle Hill which rises to 550 metres, a tough old climb and an exposed walk. Forecast for the area is good. Next task is to make the picnic and pack the day bags, then it's ironing and the week's chores are completed.
> 
> Have a good day folks. It's now raining VERY hard!





I see there are weather warnings for some areas with torrential rain forecast. I don't know the exact areas. Didn't look that close at the article


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks,
Daughter and grandson head back to Leeds tomorrow, it's been great having them down. We're heading up to Leeds at Christmas so it wont be too long before we see them again. Off to Poole shortly for a breakfast/brunch in Delphino Lounge, it's the grandsons favourite place. They do an excellent halloumi burger so that's me sorted!


----------



## rustybolts (5 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its a spider. And ALLL SPIDERS should be squished.



If spiders numbers dropped drastically there would be a hell of a lot more famine and global warming would be a minor concern ! dont squash the poor little creatures , they will do you no harm and are extremely beneficial to mankind . they have a lot more blue blood than HRH The Queen !!


----------



## Dirk (5 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Yay...tis Fish Friday! 
Got to drop the car off in the village for its MOT at 11am, then we're taking the omnibus to Ilfracombe to sample the delights of the Admiral Collingwood (Wetherspoons).


----------



## Paulus (5 Aug 2022)

Good morning all from a warm and sunny Barnet. 
Sainsbury's have just delivered, its quite noticable how little you get now for the inflated prices.
I will cut what now passes for the grass, some off it in the shadier corners are kind of growing. Still no rain is forecast down here.
Dog walking, bike riding and some ale drinking are the order of the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> If spiders numbers dropped drastically there would be a hell of a lot more famine and global warming would be a minor concern ! dont squash the poor little creatures , they will do you no harm and are extremely beneficial to mankind . they have a lot more blue blood than HRH The Queen !!





They can do whatever they want outside, just not in my house


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny Barnet.
> Sainsbury's have just delivered, its quite noticable how little you get now for the inflated prices.
> I will cut what now passes for the grass, some off it in the shadier corners are kind of growing. Still no rain is forecast down here.
> Dog walking, bike riding and some ale drinking are the order of the day.





We had a lot of rain a few days ago. Everything is very green here. There is something to be said for a place that has lots of rainfall.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> When you have the trip you describe I can see why home delivery is attractive. I doubt we'd use it if we had the same journey as I like to examine and choose for myself. I might want to pick green bananas and ripe avocados - the store won't do that for me. We have the utterly ridiculous choice of 15, yes 15, major supermarkets within 5-6 miles of home without even thinking about those in Blackburn or Preston. Crazy!
> 
> I was going to go in to detail but it's boring for all but I'll just say this. I believe it's a very important point and the majority do not consider the detrimental impact of online clothes shopping. I knew precisely what I wanted, only available instore in black which I didn't want.
> 
> ...



My online physical shopping is popping round for groceries. I detest shopping so it's online for me. I'll just need to clog up the roads! 

6 mile hilly, willy walk done so looking forward to my porridge now.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2022)

A


welsh dragon said:


> I see there are weather warnings for some areas with torrential rain forecast. I don't know the exact areas. Didn't look that close at the article



As I said earlier we had torrential rain at 0600. Since then its a mix of sunshine and rain.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Daughter and grandson head back to Leeds tomorrow, it's been great having them down. We're heading up to Leeds at Christmas so it wont be too long before we see them again. Off to Poole shortly for a breakfast/brunch in Delphino Lounge, it's the grandsons favourite place. They do an excellent halloumi burger so that's me sorted!



I just, sadly, don't enjoy halloumi. Daughter loves it and I have tried it but it does nothing for me.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2022)

I am officially p*ss*d off.
A while ago I went to Waterfields bakery for a small, brown crusty loaf.
I as told "too late, they sell out quickly. T
You have to get here early".
So this morning I was there for 0830.....closed!!! Don't open till 0900. Its a bl**dy bakery and don't open till 0900!!!! GRRRHHH.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I am officially p*ss*d off.
> A while ago I went to Waterfields bakery for a small, brown crusty loaf.
> I as told "too late, they sell out quickly. T
> You have to get here early".
> So this morning I was there for 0830.....closed!!! Don't open till 0900. Its a bl**dy bakery and don't open till 0900!!!! GRRRHHH.



I've got a loaf in the maker, but it won't be ready for another three hours


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2022)

I am officially p*ss*d off.
A while ago I went to Waterfields bakery for a small, brown crusty loaf.
I as told "too late, they sell out quickly. T
You have to get here early".
So this morning I was there for 0830.....closed!!! Don't open till 0900. Its a bl**dy bakery and don't open till 0900!!!!


numbnuts said:


> I've got a loaf in the maker, but it won't be ready for another three hours



I was waiting for that .
I need to bin my flour and buy new stuff. MrsD has stopped eating bread and I have to be in the mood for it.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I am officially p*ss*d off.
> A while ago I went to Waterfields bakery for a small, brown crusty loaf.
> I as told "too late, they sell out quickly. T
> You have to get here early".
> ...


*and I have to be in the mood for it*. 
@Dave7  this is a family site


----------



## iandg (5 Aug 2022)

Just back from my Pilates class


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2022)

Bangers and mash today. When Mr WD finds his way home that is. He is worse than a gossiping old lady. He can go half a mile and not be back for 2 or 3 hours as he stops to talk to anyone


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2022)

iandg said:


> Just back from my Pilates class



You sure do know how to live, about as well as the rest of us it seems


----------



## pawl (5 Aug 2022)

Just back from a 16 mile ride Rather breezy Didn’t feel very warm 59 f according to Strava


----------



## Dave7 (5 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Bangers and mash today. When Mr WD finds his way home that is. He is worse than a gossiping old lady. He can go half a mile and not be back for 2 or 3 hours as he stops to talk to anyone



Maybe he never gets the chance to speak at home so grasps the opportunity when he is out


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2022)

After waiting in all morning to have my boiler serviced get a phone call to say he's not coming today as he called in sick this morning
so they waited 5 hours to tell me


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> After waiting in all morning to have my boiler serviced get a phone call to say he's not coming today as he called in sick this morning
> so they waited 5 hours to tell me



You’re not having much luck just now.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Bangers and mash today. When Mr WD finds his way home that is. He is worse than a gossiping old lady. He can go half a mile and not be back for 2 or 3 hours as he stops to talk to anyone



Several of our family members are like that.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You’re not having much luck just now.


 
Luck was never in my dictionary


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2022)

From Twitter


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2022)

We have had a few showers. MR WD is still AWOL


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2022)

This came up on my Facebook page, it took a couple of seconds to work out but made me chuckle.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2022)

......Oh yeah


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> From Twitter
> View attachment 655819



 I've just had a look at the price of Lord Sugar's bike £5,500 WoW..... I won't be buying one, I don't like the colour


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have had a few showers.* MR WD is still AWOL*



Does he have his machete with him?


----------



## Sterlo (5 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have had a few showers. MR WD is still AWOL



Are you going to arrange a search party? Or just have a real party?


----------



## iandg (5 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You sure do know how to live, about as well as the rest of us it seems



Recommended by the rheumatologist when I was diagnosed with PMR. 😉


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> From Twitter
> View attachment 655819



I've had my eye on one of those if or when I need it.

A little ebike story. One of my regular cycling buddies has just bought an eMTB, he has legitimate, acceptable reasons for this. The day after delivery I asked how it was and he immediately replied:

"I took it for a little drive yesterday"

I burst into laughter and he looked blankly at me till he realised what he'd said and joined my helpless laughter.

"Exactly" said I "Anything with a motor is driven......"

Don't think he'll live that one down for a while.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> This came up on my Facebook page, it took a couple of seconds to work out but made me chuckle.
> 
> View attachment 655828



On my FB now. Thanks. Like that.


----------



## Paulus (5 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just had a look at the price of Lord Sugar's bike £5,500 WoW..... I won't be buying one, I don't like the colour



Some years back whilst out on a club ride towards the badlands of Essex, just out the other side of Epping we met Lord Alan Sugar riding his Pinarello, in full lycra, and going along at a fair pace.
We stopped at a cafe nearby, and in he comes for coffee and a cake. We had a bit of a chat and went our ways.
Top bloke. Even if he is worth a fortune.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2022)

What a classic, Lol!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Are you going to arrange a search party? Or just have a real party?





He finally came back and told me all the gossip


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> When you have the trip you describe I can see why home delivery is attractive. I doubt we'd use it if we had the same journey as I like to examine and choose for myself. I might want to pick green bananas and ripe avocados - the store won't do that for me. We have the utterly ridiculous choice of 15, yes 15, major supermarkets within 5-6 miles of home without even thinking about those in Blackburn or Preston. Crazy!
> 
> I was going to go in to detail but it's boring for all but I'll just say this. I believe it's a very important point and the majority do not consider the detrimental impact of online clothes shopping. I knew precisely what I wanted, only available instore in black which I didn't want.
> 
> ...


Hot Fuzz?


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all from a warm and sunny Barnet.
> Sainsbury's have just delivered, its quite noticable how little you get now for the inflated prices.
> I will cut what now passes for the grass, some off it in the shadier corners are kind of growing. Still no rain is forecast down here.
> Dog walking, bike riding and *some ale drinking are the order of the day.*


Doing your bit to help save water.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> What a classic, Lol!




They certainly don’t make them like that now. I don’t find modern comedy anything like as funny.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2022)

New venture about to open up the town.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Aug 2022)

I managed to walk up to the village to get my tablets today, took me twice as long, but I did it, I think my back is getting better, or the pain killers are doing their job, also got some milk so I won't have to go shopping until next week so hopefully I will get it by trike if the back is OK.


----------



## pawl (5 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> They certainly don’t make them like that now. I don’t find modern comedy anything like as funny.



Watched on Gold at12am I Didn’t know You Cared Areal oldieSuits my sense of humour


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Aug 2022)

Evening all , how are we all ? I’ve spent the whole day at the sailing club playing with epoxy resin to mend a tiny hole and re roping the traveler on my boat plus some lawn mowing and weed killing .
It’s funny even though the damage to my boat was more than I thought it was ,just the fact I’ve been busy most of the day has transformed my mood, my sense of humour has returned and I am no longer a grumpy old git.  It won’t last


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Watched on Gold at12am I Didn’t know You Cared Areal oldieSuits my sense of humour



I think it’s a generation thing. I am a little younger than you and I would rather poke my eyes out with sticks than watch it .
Humour is a very personal thing .


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2022)

Morning. Seems to have been a shower overnight. The roads are slightly damp. I think I will just have a short stroll this morning as I was feeling my legs a bit weary yesterday.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2022)

Hello all.
'Twas decidedly chilly when I got up at 0600.
Only one thing to do which is another attempt to buy a brown crusty loaf from Waterfields bakers.
Another full day of tv sport beckons eg footy plus C Games.


----------



## Paulus (6 Aug 2022)

Good morning all. 
Another sunny, warm start to the day with not a drop of rain in sight. The temperature is going to get to the mid 20's c.
A bimble out on the bike later
After all the usual things to do today.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2022)

Cooeeee. By George its a bit cool at the moment. I will have to start thinking about getting my autumn bloomers out of the aircraft hanger perchance.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (6 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooeeee. By George its a bit cool at the moment. I will have to start thinking about getting my autumn bloomers out of the aircraft hanger perchance.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



Make sure there is not a strong breeze blowing when you do, you could end up anywhere.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2022)

Good sunny Lancashire day to you all.

We had quite an adventure on our walk yesterday. The climb up Pendle Hill is very much at your own pace. I finished the main ascent first and sat down to photo Mrs P and friend arriving. Thirty seconds later I'm up and sprinting to huddle in the lea of a nearby wall. Hail storm came without warning. Mrs P and friend were caught in the open. A bit later we took a wrong turn but knowing we were headed to Ogden Reservoir decided to follow a clough which must lead to it. They say everyone who lives in Lancashire should climb Pendle Hill once. Correct. Stunning 360⁰ views. I've ridden it many times but from the roads I now see the full panorama isn't available. Got home safely!!

Fabulous morning here, bright sun and no breeze. The Saturday Club Ride is one of my favourite routes, my original design, to my absolute favourite cafe so I'm going to join the ride.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2022)

Don't forget I still have that pair you left here. I would like them gone as they take up the full 2nd bedroom.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks,
Daughter and Grandson are preparing to head back to Leeds. It's been great having them down. I'm a bit knackered as I've been far more active than usual, what with taking grandson to soccer academy ( 10k walk home ) and staying up later than usual, going out to places.
Hoping to have a couple of days of taking it easy to recharge the batteries.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Car has been MOT'd and is good for another year. 
I've booked 4 nights at a site on Exmoor that we use a lot. Off on Thursday. There's a few of houses we would like to see whilst we are there......some of them aren't even Public!


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooeeee. By George its a bit cool at the moment. I will have to start thinking about getting my autumn bloomers out of the aircraft hanger perchance.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



I wouldn’t be too quick reaching for heavy weight bloomers just yet, met office is forecasting 30 degrees C by Wednesday/Thursday again . 

Morning everyone .


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I wouldn’t be too quick reaching for heavy weight bloomers just yet, met office is forecasting 30 degrees C by Wednesday/Thursday again .
> 
> Morning everyone .





I saw that. Hopefully with a bit of luck, it won't be that bad for us. It's mainly for those poor beggers in England that will suffer.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2022)

Almost feeling autumnal out there this morning. Even a few flocks of geese flying overhead. Nice for walking though. It's great to be able to walk at a reasonable pace without sweating like I've been doing most of this summer.

Porridge finished so a mug of Barleycup now. I think I might watch quite a bit of the games today.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2022)

My 🍓 are going great guns now. To be honest the reason they are so late is because we bought them so late in the year. I do have high hopes for them


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks, I've been for an early bimble this morning, my Meriden loop, 25 miles ridden, out the house about quarter past seven, decidedly chilly at that time, I wore my tracksters, a short and a long sleeved jersey, by the time i was crossing Coventry on the way home I was getting a bit warm. Out through Allesley, up Washbrook Lane and Harvest Hill lane. back in through Burton Green and down Torrington Avenue, across the city and home. One of my slower, lumpier routes around some lovely lanes, a most enjoyable way to start to the day.


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2022)

One for @Mo1959


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2022)

I have the athletics on the MacBook and the women's bowling on the telly. Lol. It's a really exciting match between England and Australia. Down to the last end.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2022)

Wow. Last bowl and Australia got it. What a match. I sometimes think I wouldn't mind giving bowls a try.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I have the athletics on the MacBook and the women's bowling on the telly. Lol. It's a really exciting match between England and Australia. Down to the last end.



Watching bowling being exciting seems an oxymoron to me.
Playing is one thing but watching....


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2022)

I'm making a cake


----------



## postman (6 Aug 2022)

iandg said:


> Just back from my Pilates class


Ha ha me hearties i just be back from my spelling class.


----------



## postman (6 Aug 2022)

Hear ye hear ye i wish to make it known i have survived a morning of Ikea furniture,let rejoicing flow through the land.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm making a cake



Good. I’ll stick the kettle on. 

Madam Molly has just had a new scratching post/bed delivered. 😺


----------



## 12boy (6 Aug 2022)

Had the first rain in a month. The high desert smells so good after a rain. I have ridden at least 20 every day since 7/24 except for one day when I had 2 innertubes fail about 10 miles into the ride and had to walk the bike 4 miles home in 95F heat which I did not enjoy. Will drive the 780 miles to Albuquerque, New Mexico on 8/27, hang out for a couple of days with family, drive back with my 79 year old sister, who will stay a month. She made a pretty good living for 30+ years with garage and estate sales, and later with Ebay and Amazon so she will advise me on getting rid of all the crap I have. She insists on bringing her dachsund, who I Iike, and her cockatiel who I don't. She wants me to spend October in New Mexico before I go to southern Mexico in January and/or February, where I will visit my brother and sister in law. Even though all these people know me, they still want me to visit. Go figure.
Pursuant to the Mexico thing I have to get a new passport. My old one expired in 1979. The pic was taken in 74, when I was a downy faced lad of 25. Sure have aged hard since then
Be safe and well..


----------



## Paulus (6 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm making a cake



C'mon, you can't leave it like that.
What kind of cake?


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> C'mon, you can't leave it like that.
> What kind of cake?



Golden Syrup Cake


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Golden Syrup Cake
> 
> View attachment 656009


Enough for one person?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2022)

Exciting news. My new silicon toilet brush WITH a holder has arrived. Oh deep joy.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Golden Syrup Cake
> 
> View attachment 656009


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2022)

We're in town, my good lady is stocking up on body sprays, not impressed that we run out


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Exciting news. My new silicon toilet brush WITH a holder has arrived. Oh deep joy.
> 
> View attachment 656012


You have a silicon toilet!


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Good. I’ll stick the kettle on.
> 
> Madam Molly has just had a new scratching post/bed delivered. 😺
> 
> View attachment 656002



Is this in case of flooding?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2022)

We had chicken curry with rice today


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had chicken curry with rice today



I do like curry. Last night’s Jalfrezi was nice but quite hot.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had chicken curry with rice today


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


>





I do like chicken curry especially with rice


----------



## pawl (6 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow. Last bowl and Australia got it. What a match. I sometimes think I wouldn't mind giving bowls a try.




Makes Your back ache


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Aug 2022)

Waved farewell to daughter and grandson, bite to eat and on the bus to the Goat and Tricycle for the beer festival. Dropped in to the Barking Cat on the way home, now that’s what I call a pint 🍺


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2022)

I like this.


----------



## postman (6 Aug 2022)

New specs ordered the eyesight is going.I also have two cataracts forming.Price not bad,only £17 up from last year and thats because the sunshine coating has gone up a lot.I questioned cost as 2 for 1 was on offer,but i took a 20% over 60 discount and these are royal blue in colour with silver arms very posh.But i got these because they were the widest and largest depth,cant stand narrow specs i have a full face.


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Exciting news. My new silicon toilet brush WITH a holder has arrived. Oh deep joy.
> 
> View attachment 656012



You really are living the dream in wales


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> You really are living the dream in wales





Dam right


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2022)

I've had enough I think I would be more comfortable in bed.


----------



## gavroche (6 Aug 2022)

I think I will enjoy a good night sleep on our new mattress tonight after a 74 kms ride in glorious weather here in North Wales. 
Lots of DIY jobs to do tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've had enough I think I would be more comfortable in bed.
> 
> View attachment 656068


A few problems with that,
You'll be up around 03:28.
You'll go back to bed.
Thinking can give you headaches.

You might however, be more comfortable in bed, spreading your weight over a larger area. 
Enjoy


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 656024
> Waved farewell to daughter and grandson, bite to eat and on the bus to the Goat and Tricycle for the beer festival. Dropped in to the Barking Cat on the way home, now that’s what I call a pint 🍺


Welsh made pint glass, manufactured last year by Festival.

Be careful, it came from Powys!


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam right



So true . As a man born in what is now Telford who had a granddad James and a great grandad Evans that lived in wales, I might be coming to join you. Especially the way England is going at the moment .


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

Morning. Breezy and overcast with the chance of a shower. Intending a bimble so better just take the old hybrid in case the rain comes on. Can’t be bothered going far anyway. Cuppa and a quick browse first


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> So true . As a man born in what is now Telford who had a granddad James and a great grandad Evans that lived in wales, I might be coming to join you. Especially the way England is going at the moment .





Excellent. Much better here over the border


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)

Cooooeoee. Another cool start but it looks promising weather wise. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2022)

Another cool start at 0600 but will warm up.
As I type I am watching a young fox outside the conservatory (maybe 2 feet away).

I will have nightmares tonight.....Welshie, in her bloomers, waving a silicon bog brush around


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2022)

Good morning people, sat here waiting for the carer.


----------



## Paulus (7 Aug 2022)

Morning all, not a cloud in the sky. Going to be another warm one.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Going for a mooch around Stowford Caravans this morning before Sunday lunch at the Crown.

Does anyone else get this? .....Phoned the pub to book a table for today;
Phone rings and is answered.....
"Hello, Crown, West Down" 
'Can I book a table for lunch?'
2 second pause....
"Is that for Mr & Mrs Dirk?"
'Yes'
"For two .... usual time?"
'Thanks'
"See you then - all booked in"

Ah, the joys of village life!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

Morning again. My little bimble ended up being 37 miles so quite happy with that even although the back was niggling a bit. I think pushing into a headwind on the way out didn't help so I was glad of a tailwind back home. Just up through Comrie, St Fillans and along the side of Loch Earn to Lochearnhead and back again. The wind was making the loch quite choppy so the yachts were all bobbing about.

Looking forward to my porridge now.


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Going for a mooch around Stowford Caravans this morning before Sunday lunch at the Crown.
> 
> ...



Most of the local cafe's know us, most of the time when we go in they know what drinks we have.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Most of the local cafe's know us, most of the time when we go in they know what drinks we have.



Do they recognise you on the phone, though?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Do they recognise you on the phone, though?





It shows just how well known you are. I wonder why.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)

1 load of washing nearly finished. Its going to be a gorgeous day here again


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> 1 land of washing nearly finished. Its going to be a gorgeous day here again



You've done the whole of Welshland?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You've done the whole of Welshland?





I just noticed it and changed it. Smart arse


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2022)

Good morning, it's bright and breezy, sadly I can't say the same about your correspondent. Shocking sleep. Bed at 10ish, woke at 2.00am, read till perhaps 4.30, tossed and turned and fitful sleep till 7.45.........................I may doze later.

I have a small white wash on the go, this is mainly to try and rescue some white things which went in with the coloureds three days ago and came out a tasteful shade of pinky orange. I have soaked them for three days, looking better so hope this wash will solve the problem! Time to feed the guinea pigs, yes there are still three live ones, then a mountain of ironing before I go to the allotment to harvest more of nature's bounty.

I was invited to go to north Wales today for a very serious bike ride. Glad I declined as I'd have felt awful at the end and after last night's sleep even worse at the beginning!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You've done the whole of Welshland?



She'll be getting the mangle out next


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning, it's bright and breezy, sadly I can't say the same about your correspondent. Shocking sleep. Bed at 10ish, woke at 2.00am, read till perhaps 4.30, tossed and turned and fitful sleep till 7.45.........................I may doze later.
> 
> I have a small white wash on the go, this is mainly to try and rescue some white things which went in with the coloureds three days ago and came out a tasteful shade of pinky orange. I have soaked them for three days, looking better so hope this wash will solve the problem! Time to feed the guinea pigs, yes there are still three live ones, then a mountain of ironing before I go to the allotment to harvest more of nature's bounty.
> 
> I was invited to go to north Wales today for a very serious bike ride. Glad I declined as I'd have felt awful at the end and after last night's sleep even worse at the beginning!!!!





There are washer sheets that you can buy to take up the colour that might run. Might be useful.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> She'll be getting the mangle out next



My granny had one of those. I remember nipping my fingers in it.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2022)

PS....................if you're tempted to watch Sandman on Netflix. DON'T!!!! Mrs P treated us to the first two episodes last night. Absolute shite, there's another eight to go which I know she'll watch.

I have a new hobby, sticking red hot needles in my eyes.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> There are washer sheets that you can buy to take up the colour that might run. Might be useful.



Ooooooo, thanks. I'll see if I can get those before the lady of the house finds out what has happened. I have indulged in secret soaking so far...................you know how it is.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> PS....................if you're tempted to watch Sandman on Netflix. DON'T!!!! Mrs P treated us to the first two episodes last night. Absolute shite, there's another eight to go which I know she'll watch.
> 
> I have a new hobby, sticking red hot needles in my eyes.



New series of Van Der Valk starting on telly tonight. Hoping it's decent.


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Do they recognise you on the phone, though?



One does.


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> She'll be getting the mangle out next



We had one when I was a boy, I remember the cat getting its tail stuck in it.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> We had one when I was a boy, I remember the cat getting its tail stuck in it.



Are you sure you didn't put it in?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ooooooo, thanks. I'll see if I can get those before the lady of the house finds out what has happened. I have indulged in secret soaking so far...................you know how it is.





Here you go. Don't know how good they are or if they will work once the colour has been in it for a while, but have a look.


----------



## Paulus (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> New series of Van Der Valk starting on telly tonight. Hoping it's decent.



Van der Valk replaces Murder in Provence. I watched the first one last night. Another pile of s***e
A good cast but a really poor storyline and script which obviously didn't inspire the actors to do anything near there best work.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again. My little bimble ended up being 37 miles so quite happy with that even although the back was niggling a bit. I think pushing into a headwind on the way out didn't help so I was glad of a tailwind back home. Just up through Comrie, St Fillans and along the side of Loch Earn to Lochearnhead and back again. The wind was making the loch quite choppy so the yachts were all bobbing about.
> 
> Looking forward to my porridge now.



Well done Mo


----------



## Paulus (7 Aug 2022)

I'm watching the womens road race at the moment and trying to stay awake. 
This is not very exciting.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It shows just how well known you are. I wonder why.



I'm famous for other reasons.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> We had one when I was a boy, I remember the cat getting its tail stuck in it.



With a bit of help from you ??


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> She'll be getting the mangle out next



And the 'dolly tub'


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> New series of Van Der Valk starting on telly tonight. Hoping it's decent.



I remember really enjoying the original series but could not get into this remake series


----------



## PaulSB (7 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> We had one when I was a boy, I remember the cat getting its tail stuck in it.



I can't imagine why several people have remarked on this.......🤔🤔🤣


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you sure you didn't put it in?





Dave7 said:


> With a bit of help from you ??



I wasn't involved, my Mum was putting a wash through the mangle and the cat was sat on a table next to it, what happened next I can't remember but the cat yelled then ran off.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

Decent silver for Scotland in the women's road race. Considering they only had two riders they should be pleased with that.


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2022)

Lol!

Two little boys stole a load of apples from a neighbours apple tree.
They decided to go to a quiet place to share the lot equally.
One of them suggested the nearby cemetery.
As they were jumping over the gate to enter the cemetery, they dropped two apples, but they didn't bother to pick them since they had enough.
A few minutes later, a drunk, on his way from a bar, passed near the cemetery gate & heard a voice saying: "One for me, one for you. One for me, one for you. One for me, one for you."
He immediately sobered up & ran as fast as he could to a church nearby, for the priest.
"Father, please come with me. Come & witness God & Satan sharing corpses at the cemetery.”

They both ran back to the cemetery gate & the voice continued: "One for me, one for you. One for me, one for you. One for me, one for you."

Suddenly, the voice stopped counting & said: "What about the two at the gate?"

You've never seen 2 people run so fast!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

Crikey it's getting a bit 💨 out there now. Glad I was out early.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey it's getting a bit 💨 out there now. Glad I was out early.





Its warm here and no wind at all.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its warm here and no wind at all.



I see we have 24 or 25 degrees for later next week.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


>


Out by 2:22.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2022)

I've just had brunch, it's 33c here in the sun


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Aug 2022)

Went out for a jog with Mrs Tenkaykev, very warm out there but we have a new, more sheltered route along the Roman Road. It's a fair bit hillier but there's more greenery. Yesterday was a two pub day, Goat and Tricycle and Barking Cat, we could have an animal themed pub crawl as we have a Lambs Green Inn, the Antelope... Hmmm, That's given me an idea 🤔🍺🍺


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> She'll be getting the mangle out next


Well Joe can't be that far from her.
Remember that lake, no standard vowels in it...
_""finessing a magic acre in the wilderness" somewhere south of Lake Vyrnwy in Powys."_


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Went out for a jog with Mrs Tenkaykev, very warm out there but we have a new, more sheltered route along the Roman Road. It's a fair bit hillier but there's more greenery. Yesterday was a two pub day, Goat and Tricycle and Barking Cat, we could have an animal themed pub crawl as we have a Lambs Green Inn, the Antelope... Hmmm, That's given me an idea 🤔🍺🍺



I'm watching the men's 10k walk. The speed would put most club runners to shame. I don't know how they do it.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its warm here and no wind at all.


Even after that curry yesterday!


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm watching the men's 10k walk. The speed would put most club runners to shame. I don't know how they do it.


Any with both feet off the ground, at the same time?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any with both feet off the ground, at the same time?



A few of then got warnings and one was disqualified. 38 minutes odd at the finish.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm watching the men's 10k walk. The speed would put most club runners to shame. I don't know how they do it.



Its a sport I really really dislike.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> A few of then got warnings and one was disqualified. *38 minutes odd at the finish. *


There's a 10k target for someone on here.


----------



## Paulus (7 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Its a sport I really really dislike.



I don't dislike it as such, but it just seems odd.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> I don't dislike it as such, but it just seems odd.



Yeah they walk kind of funny


----------



## Paulus (7 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Yeah they walk kind of funny



They walk like the are trying to hold something in


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> They walk like the are trying to hold something in


The method of walking was known as "long trotting" at one time.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)

Snake and pygmy pie and fries today.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Snake and pygmy pie and fries today.


Sorry, no fries. They be foreign food.
You'll have to have chips instead.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> The method of walking was known as "long trotting" at one time.



They look like they have the trots and as @Paulus said, they are trying to hold it in


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> We had one when I was a boy, I remember the cat getting its tail stuck in it.


Are you sure it wasn't Mo practicing her bagpipes?


Mo1959 said:


> I'm watching the men's 10k walk. The speed would put most club runners to shame. I don't know how they do it.


The 10k mince......


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> They look like they have the trots and as @Paulus said, they are trying to hold it in


Whilst trying to find a working public toilet.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Whilst trying to find a working public toilet.



Sorry......what is one of them


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry......what is one of them


A place you used to be able to go if "caught short" while out.
Sadly working ones, that are still open are rare.

You may have noticed that their declining numbers started after personal computers became popular. You could now have a PC at home, then along came mobiles, allowing you to do much of what you ciut on your PC. Understandable that people misunderstood when you said you'd a PC at home, and so followed in need of one.

This meant that one PC had to go, and it wasn't the one in peoples homes. Now you use the tablets.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)

It's turned out out to be quite hot here. Currently 25 degree in my living room


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's turned out out to be quite hot here. Currently 25 degree in my living room


Try the kitchen then!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Try the kitchen then!





Just as hot in there. Don't think beig anywhere in my house will make a difference.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just as hot in there. Don't think beig anywhere in my house will make a difference.


You can cool off in the fridge though.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You can cool off in the fridge though.





I don't think I'll fit.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't think I'll fit.


You can try.
If you're asked what you think you're doing, just answer research.
Should quell any further questions.


----------



## gavroche (7 Aug 2022)

Don't ask me why but I was just thinking: Has @Drago definitively gone now ? He must be removed from membership as his name doesn't turn blue when typing it. 
Maybe he has joined another cycling forum?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> Don't ask me why but I was just thinking: Has @Drago definitively gone now ? He must be removed from membership as his name doesn't turn blue when typing it.
> Maybe he has joined another cycling forum?





He is showing as a guest only. We have no idea why he left. I think he still posts on Facebook with his band members but I'm not sure about that as I don't follow him


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> Don't ask me why but I was just thinking: Has @Drago definitively gone now ? He must be removed from membership as his name doesn't turn blue when typing it.
> Maybe he has joined another cycling forum?


Turned blue in your post.
He's marked as "Guest", and has been for a while now.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> He is showing as a guest only. We have no idea why he left. I think he still posts on Facebook with his band members but I'm not sure about that as I don't follow him



Odd innit?
A cheery wave goodbye wouldn't have hurt.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)




----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 656191


How do you expect superman to change in that second one?


----------



## pawl (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Almost feeling autumnal out there this morning. Even a few flocks of geese flying overhead. Nice for walking though. It's great to be able to walk at a reasonable pace without sweating like I've been doing most of this summer.
> 
> Porridge finished so a mug of Barleycup now. I think I might watch quite a bit of the games today.




What exactly is Barleycup ?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> What exactly is Barleycup ?



https://barleycup.com/products/barleycup-in-powder/

Been watching the games. I will need to catch up on Van der Valk another night.


----------



## Paulus (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> https://barleycup.com/products/barleycup-in-powder/
> 
> Been watching the games. I will need to catch up on Van der Valk another night


I've recorded it so I can fast forward through the adverts.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Aug 2022)

I enjoyed Van Der Valk.


----------



## rustybolts (8 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Another cool start at 0600 but will warm up.
> As I type I am watching a young fox outside the conservatory (maybe 2 feet away).
> 
> I will have nightmares tonight.....Welshie, in her bloomers, waving a silicon bog brush around


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2022)

Cooeee. A cool start, but it's going to be another hot one later.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Aug 2022)

Good morning folds, 
Sat in bed with a ☕️ As the flight from Hurn takes another load of people off to cooler climes.
It’s going to be a sunny day so I need to get out soon. Wimborne via the Stour is current favourite. 
I purchased some new walking shoes and will give them their first runout.
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️👍☕️


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning to fill the car up and do some shopping.


----------



## Paulus (8 Aug 2022)

Good morning all. 
Woken up by the 1st recycling lorry at 6am, and now the dustcart has come done. That's the big stories done.
It's going to be another hot day here, it's already quite warm.
Porridge and some fresh berries for breakfast. 
I will be out for a bimble on the bike later on. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## pawl (8 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> https://barleycup.com/products/barleycup-in-powder/
> 
> Been watching the games. I will need to catch up on Van der Valk another night.



Thanks for that Mo Haven’t seen it in the supermarket round here Will check Tesco web site later


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Thanks for that Mo Haven’t seen it in the supermarket round here Will check Tesco web site later



Not sure any shops stocks it. Maybe the likes of a health store might. I just get it online either Amazon or Dolphin Fitness which are usually cheapest as I buy it in packs of 6.

https://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/barleycup-instant-cereal-drink-6-x-200g/143220


Just sat down with mine.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2022)

Morning all.
Quick Aldi dash completed. Didn't need too much......mainly fresh fruit, milk and a pizza**
**comes in handy when MrsD doesn't feel like eating and it can be cooked in 12 minutes.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2022)

I have to go to the chappy Co op for some cold meats for sandwiches. Don't fancy anything hot in this weather.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to go to the chappy Co op for some cold meats for sandwiches. Don't fancy anything hot in this weather.



Hope he's a nice chappy.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope he's a nice chappy.





Pffsssss


----------



## pawl (8 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure any shops stocks it. Maybe the likes of a health store might. I just get it online either Amazon or Dolphin Fitness which are usually cheapest as I buy it in packs of 6.
> 
> https://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/barleycup-instant-cereal-drink-6-x-200g/143220
> 
> ...



Thanks Mo


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2022)

I've been on the M6 this morning, and reminded myself why I don't do motorways . My Good Lady is going for a check up later this week and instead of sending her to the nearest, Coventry, hospital they're sending her to Rugby hospital, they have also asked for a COVID swab and thats what I was taking down to Rugby today. On the way back I dropped off the wheelchair to the shop for repair, we bent one of the castor wheel brackets on a sticky up paving slab, the pavements round here are worse than a ploughed field, thats three broken wheel chairs so far, one I repaired myself, the chair is built like a tank but uses flimsy plastic brackets to hold the seat together, they sent me a new bracket and I fitted it myself, the other one broke one of the main frame tubes, they've agreed to replace it but are taking their time with the replacement.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to go to the chappy Co op for some cold meats for sandwiches. Don't fancy anything hot in this weather.



How far away is the Coop ? Seems like everything is a long way away from yours.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been on the M6 this morning, and reminded myself why I don't do motorways . My Good Lady is going for a check up later this week and instead of sending her to the nearest, Coventry, hospital they're sending her to Rugby hospital, they have also asked for a COVID swab and thats what I was taking down to Rugby today. On the way back I dropped off the wheelchair to the shop for repair, we bent one of the castor wheel brackets on a sticky up paving slab, he pavements round here are worse than a ploughed field, thats three broken wheel chairs so far, one I repaired myself, the chair is built like a tank but uses flimsy plastic brackets to hold the seat together, they sent me a new bracket and I fitted it myself, the other one broke one of the main frame tubes, they've agreed to replace it but are taking their time with the replacement.



It's a pain in the arse sending people further and further away for things now. Sadly so many of the local hospitals are getting so many of their services reduced. Rather than go into Perth we seem to have to go through to Dundee to Ninewells now for nearly everything. The older you get, the less you feel like travelling for things.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> How far away is the Coop ? Seems like everything is a long way away from yours.





About 9 miles away, so a round trip of 18 miles or so.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2022)

Got the men's squash doubles on in the background. It is our local player's last chance of a medal in the bronze play off.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> About 9 miles away, so a round trip of 18 miles or so.



Can you make the trip worthwhile by stocking up on other items ?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Can you make the trip worthwhile by stocking up on other items ?





We normally shop in Newtown once a month. That's a round trip of roughly 50 miles. It's just the odd things that you run out of during the month or like now, we wanted cold meats as it's going to be so hot. We try to avoid the Co op as much as we can due to the prices there.

I see Morristons now deliver in our area, so it would be cheaper for us to do a mid month shop and get it delivered . Mr WD does like to browse so we would still do the monthly shop in Newtown


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2022)

Yes......Crieff has a bronze medal


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD does like to browse so we would still do the monthly shop in Newtown


Do you allow MrWD out on his own ? You could send him to town while you put your feet up


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do you allow MrWD out on his own ? You could send him to town while you put your feet up





God no. I would never let him go shopping on his own. God knows what he would buy.

Good Job he doesn't drive thats all I can say


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes......Crieff has a bronze medal



Squash ?? I wonder why its not an olympic sport.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It's a pain in the arse sending people further and further away for things now. Sadly so many of the local hospitals are getting so many of their services reduced. Rather than go into Perth we seem to have to go through to Dundee to Ninewells now for nearly everything. The older you get, the less you feel like travelling for things.



They seem to work on the assumption that everybody has a car or access to a car and is mobile and don't seem to take into account that some people don't have that option, yes I have a car but its a small hatchback, a Suzuki Swift, but my Good Lady can't access it and needs a wheelchair accessable vehicle, if it wasn't for patient transport she wouldn't be able to be able to make the appointment, I can get her to Coventry Hospital but it involves two buses and nearly an hours travel each way.


----------



## Paulus (8 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Squash ?? I wonder why its not an olympic sport.



The Squash association has tried to get it into the Olympics numerous times, but the IOC turn it down everytime.
Maybe they don't try to bribe their way in.
It's up to host countries to introduce new sports to the schedule, although squash is an international sport, in term of the amount of people who play it, it is relatively small, and not that TV friendly.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2022)

Facebook mentality


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> The Squash association has tried to get it into the Olympics numerous times, but the IOC turn it down everytime.
> Maybe they don't try to bribe their way in.
> It's up to host countries to introduce new sports to the schedule, although squash is an international sport, in term of the amount of people who play it, it is relatively small, and not that TV friendly.



I have no idea but thought squash was more popular than badminton ??


----------



## Paulus (8 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have no idea but thought squash was more popular than badminton ??



Possibly, but the venues for Badminton have a lot more seating and viewing points than squash courts, so there are more bums on seats and therefore more ticket sales.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes......Crieff has a bronze medal



Do you get to have it for a week each?


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Facebook mentality
> View attachment 656359


No!
Or at least don't let anyone catch you filling your butt with the hosepipe.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Aug 2022)

Hello, it's me. Was a bit pushed for time this morning. Slept solidly for seven hours last night, felt great when I woke and still do. It's a lovely day here.

Set off on a gravel ride which had to be converted to a road ride. I have a big hole in my front tyre. Once fixed I didn't fancy risking a failure in the middle of a field in the middle of nowhere.

Fixed the hole with a plug but it was an effort. The hole was bigger than my plug but not big enough to take two. Eventually got one plug to seat in the hole and then softened the tail which sticks out of the tyre by rubbing between finger and thumb. Once softened I could push it in to fill the rest of the hole. Two gas cannisters to get it seated and inflated.

Off to Aldi and my LBS. Vegetables and a tyre needed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Aug 2022)

A 12K walk to Wimborne via the Stour. The river is very slow moving and there’s a lot of algae where it slows further as it approaches a weir. 
Purchased 500g of unsulphured apricots from “ Spill the Beans “ 😎
My friend Pete phoned to tell me ha has atrial fibulation, he’s going for a scan and then treatment in a couple of months. Interestingly his consultant asked him to send in regular HR graphs from his Apple watch so he can keep an eye on any developments🤔
He also told me he hadn’t been able to run for a couple of weeks, nothing to do with his heart condition, he’d got hold of some large garden tiles and wanted to make sure that they'd be safe when wet. He put a couple of them down on a patch of grass and poured water on them, he walked back and forth across the tiles a few times and all was well. He then managed to catch his toe on the edge of one of them and tripped and fell hurting his hip. He told me he grabbed hold of the water butt to save himself but it came off its base and discharged it’s contents all over him as he was lying on the ground. It’s wicked to laugh, but I couldn’t help myself 😂😂


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2022)

Man arrested after police find suspected drugs in parked BMW​https://arytvnews.com/police-arrested-a-man-after-finding-suspected-drugs-in-a-parked-bmw-atn-news/

This is my road, a while back maybe in March I saw a black BMW in my road with a guy just sat in it and was still there an hour later which I thought was a bit odd, maybe I should tell the police.

*update* – told the police they didn't seem very interested


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> *update* – told the police they didn't seem very interested



They don’t seem interested in very much these days 


Just watching the news about the lack of NHS dentists available and these poor people with rotten teeth and DIY jobs to fix them, etc. We really are turning into a 3rd world country!


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Man arrested after police find suspected drugs in parked BMW​https://arytvnews.com/police-arrested-a-man-after-finding-suspected-drugs-in-a-parked-bmw-atn-news/
> 
> This is my road, a while back maybe in March I saw a black BMW in my road with a guy just sat in it and was still there an hour later which I thought was a bit odd, maybe I should tell the police.
> 
> *update* – told the police they didn't seem very interested*


*Seems to be getting more like that every day. Then they wonder when they ask for help, people don't bother.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2022)

@PaulSB, the recent warmer weather may be responsible for fewer bees.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2022)

I see that Olivia Newton John has passed away aged 73.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I see that Olivia Newton John has passed away aged 73.



I've seen that, very sad.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2022)

From my Facebook page tonight, lol!

A teenage granddaughter comes downstairs for her date with this see-through blouse on and no bra. Her grandmother just pitched a fit, telling her not to dare go out like that!
The teenager tells her "Loosen up Grams. These are modern times. You gotta let your rosebuds show!" and out she goes.
The next day the teenager comes downstairs, and the grandmother is sitting there with no top on. The teenager wants to die. She explains to her grandmother that she has friends coming over and that it is just not appropriate...
The grandmother says, "Loosen up, Sweetie. If you can show off your rosebuds, then I can display my hanging baskets."


----------



## Poacher (9 Aug 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2022)

Morning. We’ve had a shower of rain but it’s really warm. Another few hot days to cope with. I’m really not enjoying the heat any more.

It’s brown (garden) bin today but I’ve nothing in mine. I’ll check Betty next door’s bin on the way back from my walk and see if she has anything in hers. 

Got Wordle in 3 today after a bit of an inspired guess


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2022)

Cooooeeeee. Very calm here and the sun is starting to come out. Another hot day for us I think. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2022)

Morning all.
Clear blue sky all around.....should be nice.
My main task is to visit the auntie and sort her money out.......that can be very hard work


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2022)

My main aim today is to stay cool. No not that kind of cool but cool cool.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My main aim today is to stay cool. No not that kind of cool but cool cool.


I’m reading “ Termination Shock “ by Neal Stephenson at the moment. Its set in the near future where the effects of climate change have caused temperatures to rise to the extent that people need to wear personal refrigeration devices when venturing outside in the summer. They’re a sort of close fitting garment with chilled water pumped around fine tubes ( a sort of electric blanket in reverse ) 
As you’re a dab hand with your sewing machine perhaps you could knock up something similar from a spare pair of your bloomers?


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2022)

Good morning all, bright but cool but sure to warm up later, my Good Lady has a rare face to face doctors appointment this afternoon ahead of her hospital appointment tomorrow, first face to face this year, its usually either can't get an appointment or a phone call.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m reading “ Termination Shock “ by Neal Stephenson at the moment. Its set in the near future where the effects of climate change have caused temperatures to rise to the extent that people need to wear personal refrigeration devices when venturing outside in the summer. They’re a sort of close fitting garment with chilled water pumped around fine tubes ( a sort of electric blanket in reverse )
> As you’re a dab hand with your sewing machine perhaps you could knock up something similar from a spare pair of your bloomers?





Dam. That sounds like a brilliant idea. I. Want. One. I shall get sewing immediately. Some 3 inch pipe can be used, along with some rather natty floral material. I should look like the bees knees when it's finished


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2022)

Lol


----------



## mistyoptic (9 Aug 2022)

Unseemly early start here, courtesy of two young granddaughters in temporary residence 😴


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam. That sounds like a brilliant idea. I. Want. One. I shall get sewing immediately. Some 3 inch pipe can be used, along with some rather natty floral material. I should look like the bees knees when it's finished



Photo required.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Photo required.





I think a photo might be too much for you poor old souls.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2022)

Good day good and gentle folk of Cycle Chat. 

Tuesday is usually small person day but we had a call last night to say she and mother have tested positive. Small person is OK, mother is quite poorly. Its very likely small person brought it home from nursery. I shall miss her today. ☹️

A free day then. Nothing planned. What should I do? This is novel. I should be productive 🤔..........and enjoy my sudden spare time 🤔........ooooohhh.......I could clean my bikes! Yeah!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 656446



I got that on facebook (which I rarely use) but .......how do you copy and paste it ?


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I got that on facebook (which I rarely use) but .......how do you copy and paste it ?



I just right click on the picture, left click on copy on the drop down menu it brings up and then go to CC right click in the posting box and left click on paste. But it might be different on windows, I use Xubuntu a linux system.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I got that on facebook (which I rarely use) but .......how do you copy and paste it ?



Do you mean from here? If so right click on the image and chose either "save image as" or "copy image." Both should work. It will be the same or very similar on Facebook. Depending on how the original poster posted the image you'll probably get different size images.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2022)

SNAP!


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page tonight, lol!
> 
> A teenage granddaughter comes downstairs for her date with this see-through blouse on and no bra. Her grandmother just pitched a fit, telling her not to dare go out like that!
> The teenager tells her "Loosen up Grams. These are modern times. You gotta let your rosebuds show!" and out she goes.
> ...



MrsP has awarded that her seal of approval


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Do you mean from here? If so right click on the image and chose either "save image as" or "copy image." Both should work. It will be the same or very similar on Facebook. Depending on how the original poster posted the image you'll probably get different size images.



No......thanks but I mean from Facebook to here.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2022)

I have just enjoyed a bacon butty


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2022)

Not long back from a 5 mile walk. Just a slow saunter as it's very warm already.

I have been eating far too much again lately and starting to feel uncomfortable, especially in the heat so must get a grip on myself and try and lose a bit.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Georgeham on the Bus, for lunch later.
Hoping the open top will be on as it's a very nice ride around the headland and through Croyde.



Dave7 said:


> No......thanks but I mean from Facebook to here.


You could 'screen shot' the image, then insert it onto this site as you would a photo.
On most devices it's usually done by a long press on the power button and the bottom of the volume button at the same time. This copies the image which can then be edited and cropped.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Georgeham on the Bus, for lunch later.
> Hoping the open top will be on as it's a very nice ride around the headland and through Croyde.
> ...



That's what I do. It's a lot easier


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> No......thanks but I mean from Facebook to here.



Desktop, tablet or phone? I'm on my desktop.


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2022)

Good morning all.
Another warm start to the day here with the temperature due to get up to 30c this afternoon. 
Dog walking already done, and some domestics on the go. Washing machine is in full flight and a vacuum around downstairs is needed. MrsP has one of her friends coming for lunch, so the place needs a bit of a go over.
Stay cool everyone


----------



## mistyoptic (9 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> No......thanks but I mean from Facebook to here.


In Facebook, if you tap the image it will open in its own screen. Touch and hold the image and an option to “copy image” will appear, like this. Then you can paste it into your post here


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m reading “ Termination Shock “ by Neal Stephenson at the moment. Its set in the near future where the effects of climate change have caused temperatures to rise to the extent that people need to wear personal refrigeration devices when venturing outside in the summer. They’re a sort of close fitting garment with chilled water pumped around fine tubes ( a sort of electric blanket in reverse )
> As you’re a dab hand with your sewing machine perhaps you could knock up something similar from a spare pair of your bloomers?


You mean something akin to this?
Cooling Vest


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Photo required.


Be careful what you ask for!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2022)

Mr WD has gone for a walk aka gossip. I won't see him for at least a couple of hours then.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has gone for a walk aka gossip. I won't see him for at least a couple of hours then.



I am having a cuppa and a browse. Can't be bothered moving as usual.


----------



## Sterlo (9 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has gone for a walk aka gossip. I won't see him for at least a couple of hours then.



You should keep him on a chain in the garden


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Aug 2022)

Morning all, hot here already. Was going to have a quick ride before it got too hot but got distracted 😀. Nothing else going on with me today . Volunteering is cancelled again so the high points of my day will be a quick visit to m&s , hoovering upstairs and cleaning the bathroom 😂. 
Living the retirement dream 😂😂


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD has gone for a walk aka gossip. I won't see him for at least a couple of hours then.



I see you have an amber heat warning for several days this week again!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see you have an amber heat warning for several days this week again!





We have, but hopefully it's more the south. Its still going to be hot though.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2022)

This is how it's looking for us.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2022)

First crop of chillis that I've grown from seed this year.
They are Birds Eye chillis - aka Thai chillis.
Around 50 000 - 100 000 on the Scoville scale. 
Tried one in a curry the other night and it was spot on.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Desktop, tablet or phone? I'm on my desktop.



Phone.
Samsung Galaxy


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2022)

How much, and what should I be watching for. First carbon framed bike I'm having a gander at.


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2022)

I should have a good look for any signs of cracking around the frame and fork.
Price wise, I have no idea, 
Have a look on Fleabay, see if any similar models are on there.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> I should have a good look for any signs of cracking around the frame and fork.
> Price wise, I have no idea,
> Have a look on Fleabay, see if any similar models are on there.


Anything from £150 to £300+.

Metal I can work on, carbon is new to me.


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anything from £150 to £300+.
> 
> Metal I can work on, carbon is new to me.



I don't have any carbon fibre bikes, all old school steel.
Maybe @PaulSB can help you.


----------



## rustybolts (9 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m reading “ Termination Shock “ by Neal Stephenson at the moment. Its set in the near future where the effects of climate change have caused temperatures to rise to the extent that people need to wear personal refrigeration devices when venturing outside in the summer. They’re a sort of close fitting garment with chilled water pumped around fine tubes ( a sort of electric blanket in reverse )
> As you’re a dab hand with your sewing machine perhaps you could knock up something similar from a spare pair of your bloomers?



That would indeed be a sight to behold .. but could we bear the shock ?


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Phone.
> Samsung Galaxy



On my Nokia phone and on my Lenovo tablet I'd save to the device then upload to Cycle Chat in the usual way.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> No......thanks but I mean from Facebook to here.


Using the Copy Image option.





And not logged onto Facebook allows this to be copied and posted here.


----------



## 12boy (9 Aug 2022)

It is 54 at 6 am and 92 at 1pm...98 tomorrow. Hard to believe it could snow next month. Went for a ride on my Holdsworth Special yesterday and had to wonder why I don't ride it more often. I had my 'Dale m400 Al mtn bike with studded snows hanging in my bike shed and the Holdsworth in the garden stuff shed so I reversed that so as to have easier access to the Holdsworth. My son had brought me 4 shelve sets from Ikea and 2 were unassembled so they went to my storage space where I am attempting to stage stuff to get rid off. The storage is 12 miles by bike from my house so on Sunday I put a medium size bag I had made on the front of the Brompton and rode over to assemble the shelves. When done I put 10 lbs of tools in the bag and rode home... Today there will be more going through the garage and then a walk in heat to the coffee place with my neighbor to have an ice coffee. Of course, that is after another Holdsworth ride. 
Be safe and well...... For some reason the rosebud/ basket thing reminded me of the Seinfeld episode in which Kramer invented the "Bro" to help support and uplift floppy old man boobs.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> I don't have any carbon fibre bikes, all old school steel.
> Maybe @PaulSB can help you.



I'm far from expert. I recently gave away a carbon frame which turned out to have a small crack but fortunately not a lethal one. The mechanic who was doing some work on it spotted the crack.

At my LBS they go over a carbon frame very, very carefully tapping and listening for any change in the sound from one spot to another. If there is a change they advise and discuss the options. If it was me and my Cervelo I would then send it for either x-ray or ultrasound*** which is a bit over the op for a £150-£300 bike!!! I imagine a close visual inspection plus tapping would do the job.

*** I have a long lasting, deep and meaningful relationship with my Cervelo and would pour every ounce of my being into preserving her! This frame is no longer in production.


----------



## cougie uk (9 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 656477
> 
> How much, and what should I be watching for. First carbon framed bike I'm having a gander at.



That's not a CF bike ? Aluminium I think from the welds and the band on front mech.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You mean something akin to this?
> Cooling Vest



Being a Neal Stephenson novel the cooling suits were a bit more utilitarian for the plebs ( think Welshies bloomers linked to a heat exchange unit, with a stovepipe like device venting the excess heat through a chimney just above your head ) 
The wealthy had state of the art units a bit like a close fitting racing drivers Nomex suit.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 656477
> 
> How much, and what should I be watching for. First carbon framed bike I'm having a gander at.



I wouldn't bother. 
Claud Butler is just a proprietary name slapped onto cheap Chinese frames - be they alloy, steel or carbon.
Amazing how they've welded the headstock on a 'carbon' frame.
Save your money and buy something decent.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2022)

cougie uk said:


> That's not a CF bike ? Aluminium I think from the welds and the band on front mech.



Had to download the image to get a proper view. You're right no CF frame has those welds - that's one of the beauties of carbon in the eyes of some.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2022)

SNAP! Again.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2022)

Well what a result. Decided today was the day I would finally solve all our woes with British Gas. I spoke to a wonderful young man who has fixed it all. Our gas consumption has been reduced by 776 units and the electric 274. A man will be coming on September 6th to fix the smart meters. I think I'm in love.............


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Had to download the image to get a proper view. You're right no CF frame has those welds - that's one of the beauties of carbon in the eyes of some.



Here’s one very like it on eBay. Definitely aluminium.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234553587004?hash=item369c7bb53c:g:9hsAAOSwWRdigQnu


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2022)

My God. This energy crisis is getting more frightening by the day!


----------



## cougie uk (9 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My God. This energy crisis is getting more frightening by the day!



Don't worry. Our beloved leaders will fix it.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My God. This energy crisis is getting more frightening by the day!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 656506



I think some will be looking candles out sadly!


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Don't worry. Our beloved leaders will fix it.



Two things wrong with your post.
Beloved, and fix it.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Two things wrong with your post.Beloved, and fix it.


They'll get Bob in for that second one!


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Here’s one very like it on eBay. Definitely aluminium.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234553587004?hash=item369c7bb53c:g:9hsAAOSwWRdigQnu



Yep, that's aluminium. Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My God. This energy crisis is getting more frightening by the day!



Yes, it is. I remember being very, very worried when our mortgage hit 16% and we had three young boys but this is something else. Our basic plan is something like keeping the room we are using warm. That's going to mean backroom and wood burner during the day and front room with CH in the evening. I can't imagine how young families are going to cope.

The harsh reality is this is not going away. Prices will not drop to an affordable level in the forseeable..........................I had best stop before a full scale rant develops.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, it is. I remember being very, very worried when our mortgage hit 16% and we had three young boys but this is something else. Our basic plan is something like keeping the room we are using warm. That's going to mean backroom and wood burner during the day and front room with CH in the evening. I can't imagine how young families are going to cope.
> 
> The harsh reality is this is not going away. Prices will not drop to an affordable level in the forseeable..........................I had best stop before a full scale rant develops.




Providing that we have the same sort of winter as last year, I'm not going to worry as I didn't use any heating at all, OK I'm living down on the south coast so that helps and my flat is well insulated even the outside walls, but if we do have a hard long winter, things may get a wee bit different.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Being a Neal Stephenson novel the cooling suits were a bit more utilitarian for the plebs ( think Welshies bloomers linked to a heat exchange unit, with a stovepipe like device venting the excess heat through a chimney just above your head )
> The wealthy had state of the art units a bit like a close fitting racing drivers Nomex suit.


Summat along these lines?
https://www.instructables.com/Ice-Vest/


----------



## rustybolts (9 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My God. This energy crisis is getting more frightening by the day!



A very cold long bitter Winter will devastate people at risk


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> A very cold long bitter Winter will devastate people at risk



If it wasn’t for dad’s inheritance topping me up, there’s no way I would be managing now. The monthly direct debits will soon be as much as my pension.


Just watched an old Dalziel and Pascoe on the Drama channel. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Dirk (9 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> They'll get Bob in for that second one!


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> If it wasn’t for dad’s inheritance topping me up, there’s no way I would be managing now. The monthly direct debits will soon be as much as my pension.
> 
> 
> Just watched an old Dalziel and Pascoe on the Drama channel. Quite enjoyed it.



Yep, I know that feeling. Our income doesn't match our outgoings and our savings value has taken a pasting. Fortunately Mrs P's state pension starts in six weeks time. Buying the extra years contributions is now looking to have been a very good move.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2022)

Morning. Quite cool outside at the moment but to get hot later. Car is in for it’s first service today so I’ll drop it off soon and stick the keys in their box before my walk. Hopefully shouldn’t cost much as I think it will more or less be just an oil and filter change.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2022)




----------



## rustybolts (10 Aug 2022)

Got in a bit of walking/jogging before the day gets hot, was way too warm yesterday to be doing much after mid morning. Painted shed door and the paint dried almost as fast as I slapped it on


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Quite cool outside at the moment but to get hot later. Car is in for it’s first service today so I’ll drop it off soon and stick the keys in their box before my walk. Hopefully shouldn’t cost much as *I think it will more or less be just an oil and filter change. *


No chance!
There'll be at least one tyre close to tyre limit, the screen wash bottle will be empty, headlights will require changing(realignment at best).
You'll be left convinced, and wondering, if it's safe to get in much less actually drive it.


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks, yoga this morning, and my Good Ladies down the hospital for a check up this afternoon.


----------



## mistyoptic (10 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> No chance!
> There'll be at least one tyre close to tyre limit, the screen wash bottle will be empty, headlights will require changing(realignment at best).
> You'll be left convinced, and wondering, if it's safe to get in much less actually drive it.


You forgot the dodgy shock absorbers 🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2022)

Cooooeeeew. Aborher hot one for us today. 

For us, it wil be a case of not using high powered things like the tumble dryer etc. Fingers crossed we will be OK.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yep, I know that feeling. Our income doesn't match our outgoings and our savings value has taken a pasting. Fortunately Mrs P's state pension starts in six weeks time. Buying the extra years contributions is now looking to have been a very good move.



I mentioned previously that I had a successful last few years running my company and then that unexpected pension I was unaware of........gawd knows how I would be without that.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Quite cool outside at the moment but to get hot later. Car is in for it’s first service today so I’ll drop it off soon and stick the keys in their box before my walk. Hopefully shouldn’t cost much as I think it will more or less be just an oil and filter change.



Is first service no longer free? It's a long, long, long time since I bought a new car!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2022)

Warm and sunny here. Daughter and granddaughter coming later and taking MrsD to the big M&S store. I think I am feeling fit enough to have a stroll to the pub while they are out


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Warm and sunny here. Daughter and granddaughter coming later and taking MrsD to the big M&S store. I think I am feeling fit enough to have a stroll to the pub while they are out



Yes, but are you going to stroll home afterwards, or will you stagger home?


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks,
Another hot one. Yesterdays "Second Tuesday " meet up at the Kings Head in Wareham was much depleted due to signalling and Points problems on the line to Dorchester. I enjoyed a Naked Lady from Twickenham Brewery 🍺.
Trains were back to normal by the time we rolled out of the Pub so we were soon back in Poole and planning our next venue.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2022)

Good morning, woke very early as far too hot. Managed a decent sleep all the same. Our house is strange - accounts for a lot - as it's cool during the day but warms up during the night, not uncomfortably so but noticeable. When I say cool, yesterday afternoon I was doing a lot of work on my laptop, quite sedentary, and about 3.30 felt chilly in shorts and T-shirt so had to put on a light-weight fleece! 

Today? I have a U3A committee meeting in an hour so mustn't hang around here for long. It's going to be an intense one, lots to discuss. After that I may do houseworky stuff though I've no motivation for that right now.......more likely to clean my bikes. Tomatoes need watering in a moment, it's hard to keep them wet enough at present. Tonight I'm off to watch the Rovers in the EFL Cup. We're playing Hartlepool, League Two. For some bizarre reason I thought it was Huddersfield which is why I bought tickets.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I mentioned previously that I had a successful last few years running my company and then that unexpected pension I was unaware of........gawd knows how I would be without that.



Yes, recall that. Must emphasise I'm not complaining just commenting. I can't imagine the stress millions are under so to worry a bit about my savings and spending some capital is a totally different thing. I feel very fortunate when I'm rational.

Checked our gas consumption yesterday and compared it with winter 2020/21 and last winter we dropped our consumption by +/- 30%, pretty damn good.

Must go........again!!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Is first service no longer free? It's a long, long, long time since I bought a new car!



Possibly if bought brand new, I'm not sure. Mine was 5 months old. It's probably not even needing done for all I do but it keeps it within warranty.

Nice 5.5 mile hilly walk done while it was still cool. It's going to be a hot one.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2022)

I have 🍓. Wooohooooo


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, but are you going to stroll home afterwards, or will you stagger home?


He said nowt about getting back home after.


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Got in a bit of walking/jogging before the day gets hot, was way too warm yesterday to be doing much after mid morning. Painted shed door and the paint dried almost as fast as I slapped it on



That was a case of exciting watching paint dry


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> He said nowt about getting back home after.




He said nothing about sleeping in a ditch somewhere.


----------



## Sterlo (10 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeeew*. Aborher* hot one for us today.
> 
> For us, it wil be a case of not using high powered things like the tumble dryer etc. Fingers crossed we will be OK.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Is that Welsh predictive text?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2022)

Madam Molly's new scratching post/bed is the perfect height for a nice chin rest. 🐱


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Is that Welsh predictive text?





I'm not changing it


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Another hot one.
Chaos here. Gas leak in village yesterday resulting in workers erecting 4 way traffic lights to enable road works. Buses were taking an hour to travel the one mile from one side of the village to the other due to traffic.
Heavy Grockle traffic compounding the problem. Lights are still there this morning. Should be fun.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> You forgot the dodgy shock absorbers 🤣


I didn't want to mention them, or the steering.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, but are you going to stroll home afterwards, or will you stagger home?



Ahhh them were the days.
Since this Covid sh*t I struggle to force a pint down now.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2022)

My son was complaining about all the tourists on the roads yesterday. Lots of tourists go up and down the road where all the fighter jets fly. He said so many drivers had their phones out of the windows trying to get photos of them and swerving all over the road as a result. No wonder there has been an increase in accidents over the last week or so. Such stupid people


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2022)

We "found" a Chinese chippy. Yesterday we had sweet n sour chicken.... half rice/half chips........as nice as we have ever tasted and so generous with it.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My son was complaining about all the tourists on the roads yesterday. Lots of tourists go up and down the road where all the fighter jets fly. He said so many drivers had their phones out of the windows trying to get photos of them and swerving all over the road as a result. No wonder there has been an increase in accidents over the last week or so. Such stupid people



There needs to be a serious clamp down on drivers using mobiles and fiddling with touchscreens, etc in their cars. Every time I'm out on the bike now I keep wondering if the car coming up behind me has seen me or is fiddling with their phones or something. I'm finding I'm getting more and more nervous.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> There needs to be a serious clamp down on drivers using mobiles and fiddling with touchscreens, etc in their cars. Every time I'm out on the bike now I keep wondering if the car coming up behind me has seen me or is fiddling with their phones or something. I'm finding I'm getting more and more nervous.





The police know they are there and know what they are doing. They should be patrolling up and down the mountain road to stop them. They are a menace.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2022)

It's going to be 🔥


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2022)

32.1c and rising


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2022)

Met Office is saying a max of 28 for us. That's more than enough for me!


----------



## Dirk (10 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My son was complaining about all the tourists on the roads yesterday. Lots of tourists go up and down the road where all the fighter jets fly. He said so many drivers had their phones out of the windows trying to get photos of them and swerving all over the road as a result. No wonder there has been an increase in accidents over the last week or so. Such stupid people



We get them here driving along the coast road from Braunton to Croyde. Had several near miss incidents along there.


----------



## Paulus (10 Aug 2022)

Good afternoon all, 
A busy morning doing stuff, now meeting up with a group of friends for lunch in Tewin, near to Welwyn garden city.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2022)

Beans on toast for lunch. I have just been faffing about in case the garage phone to say the car is ready. Not that I need it, but they are always busy and it gets it out of their way. I can hear the bin lorry further along the street. They invariably get to me around 12.30. 

Not sure what to be up to this afternoon. I might just hide from the heat, although there’s a bit of a breeze now so might not be too hot out.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2022)

I had half of one of my chicken and stuffing pies with a ginger ale, may have the other half later on.
35.5c here now and the trains have stopped running from Southampton to Portsmouth due the the heat


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2022)

Not too bad in my house at the moment. 21.6 deg. I have all the windows, doors and curtains closed to keep the sun and heat out. Pizza for us today.


----------



## postman (10 Aug 2022)

Life is varied when retired.Monday a bike ride,Tuesday lads meeting lunch and a couple of pints,followed by the cinema Gru and his minnions,today a small painting task the living room chimney breast needed looking at.Another two coats and all will be ok.Friday night a meal out,how varied is retirement.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1556981140464062467


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1556981140464062467




He'd be better off p*****g in it😁


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> He'd be better off p*****g in it😁



Not if WD has to drink it.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2022)

That’s another £170 gone for my car service. At least that’s it kept within warranty with genuine Toyota parts. No doubt they would be more expensive.

Just had a salad tea as it’s too hot for hot food. Watching Pointless now. New series of Shetland starts tonight.


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Not if WD has to drink it.



Would she notice?


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2022)

I've spent most of the afternoon at Rugby Hospital, moral support, nothing for me to do but sit in the waiting room, once they'd done I left my Good Lady waiting for the patient transport and headed home, crossing Rugby heading for the M6 in the rush hour. At one point they had the left lane closed, the bloke in the outside lane wasn't letting anyone merge I had to merge further up, approaching the M6 they had a broken down lorry ,the guy in the outside lane backed of and waved me out. I shall have to remember thats not a trip I want to do again.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s another £170 gone for my car service. At least that’s it kept within warranty with genuine Toyota parts. No doubt they would be more expensive.
> 
> Just had a salad tea as it’s too hot for hot food. Watching Pointless now. New series of Shetland starts tonight.



£170 sounds fair. Just paid £190 for annual service and MOT, (Renault Captur 1.5dci).


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s another £170 gone for my car service. At least that’s it kept within warranty with genuine Toyota parts. No doubt they would be more expensive.
> 
> Just had a salad tea as it’s too hot for hot food. Watching Pointless now. New series of Shetland starts tonight.



I have always used my local garage for servicing my Renault Captur They serviced to the Renault schedule When I collected it following its first service the mechanic pointed out that part of the service they would not normally carry out at first service had been completed My new Dacia I will continue to have serviced with them.As long as the garage you use services to the manufacturers schedule it should not invalidate the warranty 
The only thing I fancied for dinner tonight was scrambled egg on toast Neither of us could face anything heavier


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2022)

It's cooling down a bit now. We have survived yet another hot day.

Even the bunnies didn't show their faces today. They must have been hiding in their burrows out of the heat. They are all running around now eating grass.

Shetland tonight.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's cooling down a bit now. We have survived yet another hot day.
> 
> Even the bunnies didn't show their faces today. They must have been hiding in their burrows out of the heat. They are all running around now eating grass.
> 
> *Shetland tonight.*


You'll never make it there now!


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2022)

A glorious evening down the park. We took a picnic and sat out in the shade nibbling on nibbles and drinking wine and beer. Surprisingly quiet, the usual " outdoor gym " groups were conspicuous in their absence, just a couple practicing boxing skills and a young lad teaching his girlfriend inline skating skills. There was a cricket match in progress, clouds of dust rising off the wicket at each delivery. A glorious moon this evening, full moon just after midnight tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A glorious evening down the park. We took a picnic and sat out in the shade nibbling on nibbles and drinking wine and beer. Surprisingly quiet, the usual " outdoor gym " groups were conspicuous in their absence, just a couple practicing boxing skills and a young lad teaching his girlfriend inline skating skills. There was a cricket match in progress, clouds of dust rising off the wicket at each delivery. *A glorious moon this evening, full moon just after midnight tomorrow.*


And you're going to be up to see it!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2022)

Morning. Up early as usual. Nice and cool at the moment so trying to talk myself into an early bimble.

I got an email from the vet yesterday with the quote for a dental for Molly. £304 if just a clean and £625 if any extractions. Vets fees have got so high now that I fear it will soon only be the wealthy that can afford them which is so sad. She’s the only company I have but it makes you think twice about ever having another the way things are going.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2022)

Morning Mo it seems you have to be wealthy just to live now


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2022)

Good moaning all.
Yep......finances are scarey for anyone less than well off.
Off to hospital** later as MrsD has to have fluid taken from where she had the mastectomy plus they want to do a mammogram.......she is not looking forward to any part of it. 
**as always, the main hospital doesn't deal with such things so its a 25 mile round trip PLUS blue badge holders now have to pay.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Up early as usual. Nice and cool at the moment so trying to talk myself into an early bimble.
> 
> I got an email from the vet yesterday with the quote for a dental for Molly. £304 if just a clean and £625 if any extractions. Vets fees have got so high now that I fear it will soon only be the wealthy that can afford them which is so sad. She’s the only company I have but it makes you think twice about ever having another the way things are going.





That's one reason why I won't have another pet. That's outrageous to charge that kind of money.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2022)

Cooeeeee. Another scorcher is on the cards for us today.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2022)

Another little birdie has dropped down the chimney and into the wood burner


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Up early as usual. Nice and cool at the moment so trying to talk myself into an early bimble.
> 
> I got an email from the vet yesterday with the quote for a dental for Molly. £304 if just a clean and £625 if any extractions. Vets fees have got so high now that I fear it will soon only be the wealthy that can afford them which is so sad. She’s the only company I have but it makes you think twice about ever having another the way things are going.



Thats daylight robbery.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2022)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry.


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Forecast hot and sunny for the next few days.
I'm hitching up the caravan in a couple of hours and trundling up onto Exmoor until Monday. There's several houses we've seen that we need to do a drive by viewing.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2022)

Morning again. I have bimbled nice and early before it gets warm. 31 miles which is plenty for me these days. 

Not sure what the rest of the day holds. I need to shop so I'll wander round to the supermarket after breakfast. I suppose I better pop into the vets and get Molly booked in. No point putting it off as her teeth could deteriorate to the extent it causes other health issues. To be honest, if an extraction was required they would be better just removing all the molars and premolars and being done with it. To pot with maybe needing one out then a few years down the line need more out and by then no doubt it would be £800!


----------



## rustybolts (11 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Up early as usual. Nice and cool at the moment so trying to talk myself into an early bimble.
> 
> I got an email from the vet yesterday with the quote for a dental for Molly. £304 if just a clean and £625 if any extractions. Vets fees have got so high now that I fear it will soon only be the wealthy that can afford them which is so sad. She’s the only company I have but it makes you think twice about ever having another the way things are going.



Are there any dental stick chews for cats available ? I know there are products for dogs


----------



## rustybolts (11 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> That's one reason why I won't have another pet. That's outrageous to charge that kind of money.



Sure don't you have Mr. WD on a chain in the garden anyway ?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2022)

Talking of money/finance......a true, funny story..our granddaughter applied for AND got her 1st full time job a few weeks ago.
Landed on her feet as its £24K a year and a 10 minute walk from their house.
Anyway, there she was, telling her Bro what she would spend all this money on when he explained that......"NO...you don't get to keep all that. You have tax and NIS etc etc to pay"......she was horrified.
Then her parents gave her more good news.....she also has board and lodging to come out of whats left.
She was not a happy bunny


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2022)

I've been shopping, big mistake with a bad back and now I'm in agony, I was going to do it online, but then I realised I needed some cash so went on my trike, hit a bump in the road and nearly killed me with pain and after that I now have server pain down both legs and could hardly push the peddles around, good job it's also electric or I don't think I would have made it back home.
I'll have a rest today, at least I won't have to go shopping again for a fortnight.
It's 36c here


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Another little birdie has dropped down the chimney and into the wood burner
> 
> View attachment 656737


Oven ready dinner!
Or at best a sandwich filler.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Had to download the image to get a proper view. You're right no CF frame has those welds - that's one of the beauties of carbon in the eyes of some.


Went for £85. 
The two blades of the forks sounded different to each other, using the "tap test". A closer inspection showed a large area that was lighter in colour near the top.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2022)

Jeez. What possessed me to have a walk. I am dripping  That’s me done for the day. I’ll sit in front of the fan.

Tuna mayo sarnie for lunch now.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2022)

I am not going outside at all today.


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2022)

Short bimble 14 miles 70 f degrees according to Strava


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping, big mistake with a bad back and now I'm in agony, I was going to do it online, but then I realised I needed some cash so went on my trike, hit a bump in the road and nearly killed me with pain and after that I now have server pain down both legs and could hardly push the peddles around, good job it's also electric or I don't think I would have made it back home.
> I'll have a rest today, at least I won't have to go shopping again for a fortnight.
> It's 36c here



Take it easy.Hope you soon feel better


----------



## Paulus (11 Aug 2022)

Good afternoon all, another hot day 33c
Cycled to the nearest Morrisons, only about 4 miles away, I was fine whilst on the move. Got home and burst into a dripping soggy mass.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Take it easy.Hope you soon feel better



Thank you just taken some more Co-codamol and the pain is starting to ease


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

Should it get warm later I may take the body warmer off.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been shopping, big mistake with a bad back and now I'm in agony, I was going to do it online, but then I realised I needed some cash so went on my trike, hit a bump in the road and nearly killed me with pain and after that I now have server pain down both legs and could hardly push the peddles around, good job it's also electric or I don't think I would have made it back home.
> I'll have a rest today, at least I won't have to go shopping again for a fortnight.
> It's 36c here



Not many things more crippling than a bad back.......hope things improve soon


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Not many things more crippling than a bad back.......hope things improve soon



Thank you too


----------



## Sterlo (11 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Should it get warm later I may take the body warmer off.



Now you be careful, you might be tempting fate


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2022)

Will it get to 40c


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2022)

Thought this may stir some memories


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Now you be careful, you might be tempting fate


I still have the t-shirt, shirt and sweatshirt on!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2022)

On the patio at the front of my house. The temp apparently is 46 2 deg


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> On the patio at the front of my house. The temp apparently is 46 2 deg


Is that shade temperature.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Talking of money/finance......a true, funny story..our granddaughter applied for AND got her 1st full time job a few weeks ago.
> Landed on her feet as its £24K a year and a 10 minute walk from their house.
> Anyway, there she was, telling her Bro what she would spend all this money on when he explained that...*..."NO...you don't get to keep all that. You have tax and NIS etc etc to pay"*......she was horrified.
> Then her parents gave her more good news.....she also has board and lodging to come out of whats left.
> She was not a happy bunny



Reminds me of daughter No3. When she was about 17, we had some cross words regarding some of her 'friends', who, to be blunt, I regarded as "undesirables". Shortly after this, daughter No3 applied for, and got, her first job. A similar conversation occurred to that you describe. She was not pleased. "what does the Government do with my tax I pay then?" she asked, "pay benefits to your undesirable pals" was my reply.

She is now 48, self employed, and, about to enter the dreaded teenage years with her own son.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that shade temperature.





No. In the sun


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No. In the sun


Get out of it, into the shade then.
I dunno


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Will it get to 40c
> View attachment 656805



No it started to go down soon after I took the photo which is a good job too


----------



## Dirk (11 Aug 2022)

The Eagle landed at 11.30.







Went out doing drive by viewings, but had no luck as they were doing roadworks everywhere and we couldn't get through.
Had to abandon plans for today and head for the pub - Royal Oak at Luxborough - where we had a decent lunch.
Got back on site and our gas wasn't working. A quick knock on the bulkhead regulator seems to have cured it.
Meanwhile, there's no water on site as the workmen are here chasing a leak. I saw the farmer and he said it has cost him an extra £2500 this month!
He's hoping that it will be sorted by this evening. We should be OK as I've got a full 51 ltr butt connected to the van. Might have to forego my shower tonight, though.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2022)

A golden oldie, lol.


----------



## postman (11 Aug 2022)

Second coat of emulsion on chimney breast.Oiled the garden bench and the frame in the stupid heat.Then while relaxing i noticed a blister at eye level on the fireplace,so i busted it and then i had to polyfilla it,oh the joys of diy.So tonight before bed it needs a tickle over or it might show through the final coat tomorrow.The plug is for a shelf i have not missed any filling.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> The Eagle landed at 11.30.
> 
> View attachment 656825
> 
> ...


Must be painful.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2022)

Baked potato, cold chicken and salad stuff for tea. Sitting in my pj’s with the fan blasting on me but still warm. I don’t think there’s as much breeze today.

I missed Shetland last night as I watched The Coroner and Whitechapel so I will get it on catch up tonight.


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Thought this may stir some memories



This could have been written about my child hood.The street party to celebrate VE Day.The coronation I was born in February 1941 Last week I was in Loughborough and walked down the street where I lived All the houses are now student accommodation Cars line both sides of the street Back in the day t.here was only one resident who owned a car.No playing football or cricket in the street not there are any oh the houses are occupied by families


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2022)

Tonight's super moon from a field at the back of our village.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Tonight's super moon from a field at the back of our village.
> 
> 
> View attachment 656897
> ...


Just clearing the rooftops here. Supposed to be best to view around midnight.

Any meteors spotted/sighted?


----------



## rustybolts (11 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just clearing the rooftops here. Supposed to be best to view around midnight.
> 
> Any meteors spotted/sighted?



Paul SB's photos of super moon are very nice. Occasionally "Her Indoors" decides to come with me for a little jog/walk ( as she calls it) around the estate we live in. I frequently do laps of it alone in the wee small hours as its well lit and if I run out of steam or mended metatarsal foot gives a twinge, I can walk home . Tonight " Her Indoors" was jogging along nicely till we turned a corner by a little bridge with a stream and she caught sight of the moon. She stopped... and I queried why? . " I am going to pray to the moon" she declares . I lapped her about 12 times as she stood gazing up at the moon. Cats often come out of the shadows and follow her in the darkness and now she is praying to the moon. I will be wary next Halloween


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Paul SB's photos of super moon are very nice. Occasionally "Her Indoors" decides to come with me for a little jog/walk ( as she calls it) around the estate we live in. I frequently do laps of it alone in the wee small hours as its well lit and if I run out of steam or mended metatarsal foot gives a twinge, I can walk home . Tonight " Her Indoors" was jogging along nicely till we turned a corner by a little bridge with a stream and she caught sight of the moon. She stopped... and I queried why? . " I am going to pray to the moon" she declares . I lapped her about 12 times as she stood gazing up at the moon. Cats often come out of the shadows and follow her in the darkness and now she is praying to the moon. I will be wary next Halloween


What's she like with insects?


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2022)

Morning all.
Woke at stupid 0'clock so got up. 'Twas very warm during the night. Like many I am not looking forward to the hot day to come.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2022)

Morning. I was awake much earlier but thought it was too early to get up so turned over and must have dozed off. I’ll take some sleep whenever it comes even although it will now be warmer than I was hoping. I’ll get out straight after my cuppa.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2022)

Coooooe. Been awake for ages but couldn't be arsed to get up. Another day of 30 deg heat for us. I've had enough now. Monday should be much better with rain and temps that are at least 10 deg cooler. I can't wait to be honest.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooooe. Been awake for ages but couldn't be arsed to get up. Another day of 30 deg heat for us. I've had enough now. Monday should be much better with rain and temps that are at least 10 deg cooler. I can't wait to be honest.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



Me too. I’ve started to sweat just sitting here drinking my cuppa. Off out now.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2022)

Good morning people, of out to do the shopping in a bit, good news from Wednesday's check up, my Good ladies healing nicely, also good news from her GP visit Tuesday, we asked for more physio to help her lack of mobility and the physio has been in touch already so she'll be getting more physio in a couple of months time.


----------



## Paulus (12 Aug 2022)

Morning all. 
Another hot day ahead, 34c is forecast. 
Sainsbury's are doing a delivery today, I seem to be ordering every week from them at the moment, not big stuff, just every day goods.
An early dog walk, followed by a bimble out on the bike on the delivery has come.
On a more serious note, I have been checking my blood pressure this week, as I got a message from the doctor last week that they wanted some readings. The last time I went for a check up it was a bit high.
At the moment I have cut right down on the ale, none since last friday, and have been on a extra healthy diet, my diet is very good normally. And already the pressure has come down by a few points. I am now just high instead of hyper intensive.
I do also need to lose a few pounds of weight anyway. So I will see how it goes over the next few weeks. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning all.
> Another hot day ahead, 34c is forecast.
> Sainsbury's are doing a delivery today, I seem to be ordering every week from them at the moment, not big stuff, just every day goods.
> An early dog walk, followed by a bimble out on the bike on the delivery has come.
> ...



Me too, it is either new (bigger) trousers and shirts, or lose a pound or fourteen. 

I have cut out the biscuits. Not sure if more drastic action is needed, ie booze, chocolate….etc


----------



## pawl (12 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, of out to do the shopping in a bit, good news from Wednesday's check up, my Good ladies healing nicely, also good news from her GP visit Tuesday, we asked for more physio to help her lack of mobility and the physio has been in touch already so she'll be getting more physio in a couple of months time.



That’s good news


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Water was back on yesterday evening, so I got my shower after all.
Another day of drive by viewings. Looking around Dunster and surrounding villages this morning - hopefully no roadworks to prevent progress.


----------



## pawl (12 Aug 2022)

BBC weather Rain Monday Tuesday Wednesday Hope they have got it right for a change.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2022)

Pleasant 5 miles walked before the heat picks up. Lots of dog walkers out getting their dogs exercised before it gets too hot for them later. You would think this weather would make you want to get out and enjoy it, but it seems to be working in reverse for me and I just want to hide from it!


----------



## numbnuts (12 Aug 2022)

I'm up too, I put the black bag out at 06:00 for the binman had a cup of tea and went back to bed, 26c here at the moment.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2022)

Did an early (0800) Aldi dash....mainly fruit n milk type stuff. TBH all the fruit had a very short use by date so I only got nectarines.

We normally "live" in the conservatory but its already way too hot. We shall migrate to the back lounge.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> BBC weather Rain Monday Tuesday Wednesday Hope they have got it right for a change.


Nah
Starting Wednesday, sixteen continuous days of heavy rain and thunderstorms.

There will be no room on the boat.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> BBC weather Rain Monday Tuesday Wednesday Hope they have got it right for a change.



Thats good if it happens, it'll get my rain water butt topped up and my plants will love it, the hot weather is affecting my shed, the wood on the door has shrunk and I'm getting big gaps between the planks.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2022)

I've just got a trophy for being here 10 years......how exciting! 🏆


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2022)

Got the super market shop done early, out at eight, its a nice temperature out there at the moment, a  then its the market shop.


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2022)

Morning all. I have been out on the bike every day so far and intended to do a longer ride today but I am lacking the energy at the moment so maybe later on . I think the heat could have something to do with it. Still hot today. I am meeting a friend I haven't seen for months, this afternoon, due to him living in Spain but he is over here for a few weeks so time to catch up over a drink and a chance to speak French again. He is the one who also speaks fluent Spanish and Italian.
Driving to Birmingham tomorrow afternoon to see Les Miserables in the evening at the Hippodrome theatre. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Paulus (12 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats good if it happens, it'll get my rain water butt topped up and my plants will love it, the hot weather is affecting my shed, the wood on the door has shrunk and I'm getting big gaps between the planks.



The door on my shed has warped because of the heat. Once it cools down a bit it will go back into shape.
We have some rain forecast for next week, but not a lot.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Aug 2022)

I changed the bedding, it was a bit of an effort  and put it in the machine and I have made some baked custards. it's 38c here.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2022)

I have bimbled before it gets any hotter  23 miles is plenty out there today. One or two others out but not as many as I thought there would be. Suppose some folks have to go to that awful thing called w**k. 

It'll just be a sandwich for lunch. 

The last High5 hydration tabs I ordered are pink grapefruit. They are rather pleasant. Think they might be my favourite flavour. I have tried citrus and tropical but these are even nicer.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I have bimbled before it gets any hotter  23 miles is plenty out there today. One or two others out but not as many as I thought there would be. Suppose some folks have to go to that awful thing called w**k.
> 
> It'll just be a sandwich for lunch.
> 
> The last High5 hydration tabs I ordered are pink grapefruit. They are rather pleasant. Think they might be my favourite flavour. I have tried citrus and tropical but these are even nicer.





I like those.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Aug 2022)

It's getting otter, it's 30c inside my flat and just hit 40c outside


----------



## Dave7 (12 Aug 2022)

I has just enjoyed an hour in bed.....totally zonked out .
Its really too hot to do anything meaningful. I will listen to the radio then watch some tv.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I has just enjoyed an hour in bed.....totally zonked out .
> Its really too hot to do anything meaningful. I will listen to the radio then watch some tv.



I lay on top of the bed for an hour too. It's slightly cooler at the back of the house as that is the direction the breeze is coming from today. 

Don't think there's anything I fancy on telly tonight.


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I lay on top of the bed for an hour too. It's slightly cooler at the back of the house as that is the direction the breeze is coming from today.
> 
> Don't think there's anything I fancy on telly tonight.



How is your adopted cat doing and is Molly eating properly again?


----------



## PaulSB (12 Aug 2022)

Hello, I'm back. We enjoyed a good morning at RHS Bridgewater and I had the most wonderful escape. After our walk round at 12.00 Mrs P suggested lunch, I'm sure one could eat The Savoy for less. Mrs P took one look at the queues and shook her head. We were just leaving and I was breathing easy when Mrs P announced we "might as well" pop in to the plant centre which is adjacent to the cafe. Now with my background I know this is probably THE most expensive plant centre in the UK and I know where all the plants come from and their wholesale price. So I'm now breathing harder and starting to sweat.  We've been in there five minutes when the fire alarm went off and staff required everyone to leave! RESULT!

Been out for a very pleasant gravel ride, lots of shady canal towpaths and wooded trails. Only 30 miles in three hours but a great crack with friends. We were supposed to be riding to Dent and Barbondale today. A couple of us declined on the basis of the weather which I don't think was very popular with the others who were going. In my view 4-5 hours on a bike in full sun in these temperatures is foolhardy. This is Barbondale, note the heavy shade cover!


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello, I'm back. We enjoyed a good morning at RHS Bridgewater and I had the most wonderful escape. After our walk round at 12.00 Mrs P suggested lunch, I'm sure one could eat The Savoy for less. Mrs P took one look at the queues and shook her head. We were just leaving and I was breathing easy when Mrs P announced we "might as well" pop in to the plant centre which is adjacent to the cafe. Now with my background I know this is probably THE most expensive plant centre in the UK and I know where all the plants come from and their wholesale price. So I'm now breathing harder and starting to sweat.  We've been in there five minutes when the fire alarm went off and staff required everyone to leave! RESULT!
> 
> Been out for a very pleasant gravel ride, lots of shady canal towpaths and wooded trails. Only 30 miles in three hours but a great crack with friends. We were supposed to be riding to Dent and Barbondale today. A couple of us declined on the basis of the weather which I don't think was very popular with the others who were going. In my view 4-5 hours on a bike in full sun in these temperatures is foolhardy. This is Barbondale, note the heavy shade cover!
> 
> View attachment 656991


A gently undulating road, with a descent overall.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Aug 2022)

I fell asleep in the chair .

We had cold chicken that Mr WD cooked late last night once it had cooked down a bit.

Still roastio here


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> How is your adopted cat doing and is Molly eating properly again?



I haven’t actually seen him for nearly a week. Maybe he’s found someone to take him in. I hope so.

Molly is back to eating well again but the vet noticed the start of gingivitis so she’s going in for a dental clean under anaesthetic end of the month.


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Aug 2022)

Evening all . I had today all planned . Quick ride early, water the plants then spend the rest of day hiding from sun. So it’s three o’clock and my next door neighbour bangs on the door in a panic. Some little scrote has set fire to the hedge next to our carparking area. We managed to put the first fire easily ( which was good as it was right next to my car) . But the the other one had really taken hold luckily we could get a hosepipe to it and it plus a bucket relay managed to put it out which was a good job as the fireman were busy on another big grass fire . The fire would have reached the woods if we had waited for them . It amazing what a group of old men in slippers can do when they put their mind to it 😂😂😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We've been in there five minutes when the fire alarm went off and staff required everyone to leave! RESULT!



I hope you didn’t get any glass splinters in your elbow 😉


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2022)

Not a thing on telly this evening that I want to watch


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not a thing on telly this evening that I want to watch


The Supervet on Channel 4 ?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> The Supervet on Channel 4 ?



I used to watch that but it got a bit repetitive after a while.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to watch that but it got a bit repetitive after a while.


You have to admit that there's only a certain number of times you can watch the vets arm disappear in the backend before you know what will happen next.

You really need to be there. The sight, the smells...


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You have to admit that there's only a certain number of times you can watch the vets arm disappear in the backend before you know what will happen next.
> 
> You really need to be there. The sight, the smells...



The Supervet is thankfully all domestic pets and involves mostly limb and spinal operations so no disappearing arms!


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The Supervet is thankfully all domestic pets and involves mostly limb and spinal operations so no disappearing arms!


You can tell I don't watch it.

I was more aa Vets on Call person.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2022)

Morning. We have cloud and mist to start. The sun is to break through later. I think we are heading for a breakdown of this heatwave at last. 

Enjoying a big mug of decaf coffee while I browse then I’ll head out for a walk.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2022)

Morning Mo (and others).
Quite nice here and will soon be hot.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2022)

good morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2022)

Cooooeeee. Another scorching day for us. 31 deg predicted for today and tomorrow then rain and a drop in the temp , hoorah.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (13 Aug 2022)

Morning all. 
Another hot day coming. 35c this afternoon. I'm already dripping


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2022)

Good morning, its beautifully cool at the moment and I have 6% left on my laptop battery so before it dies "Hello"! Awful sleep last night and have been awake since 4.00am! 

Shortly I will have a quick tidy round, do my stretching exercises and then get to the allotment to do some harvesting and perhaps weeding before the temperature soars. It's beginning to feel as though we are on the edge of a new dystopian world. 

Back for elevenses


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Aug 2022)

Off to parkrun with Mrs Tenkaykev, shouldn't be too warm yet 🤞


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2022)

Morning all. Going to wash the car before it gets to warm then the bike.

Not that there is a ban .No hose pipe involved.

What a good boy I am


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2022)

Back from a 6.7 mile walk. Lovely and fresh here just now. A bit misty to start and a dampness in the air. I think the heatwave will soon be over. Can't say I'll be sorry. Harvest is always later up here but most farmers seem to have their barley/wheat cut now so some rain to swell the root crops would probably be much appreciated.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2022)

Sat here waiting for the carer, my Good Lady is still asleep, my plans for an early bike ride have been abandoned.


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

I must be going senile. I forgot that it was Fish Friday yesterday. 
Nevermind....it'll have to be Fish Saturday today. 
Off to Bampton and Wiveliscombe this morning doing drivebys.
Gonna be hot again.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Sat here waiting for the carer, my Good Lady is still asleep, my plans for an early bike ride have been abandoned.



Carers office phoned to ask if the carer had been, the answers no, its looking like they have had a no show, which is very unusual, my Good lady was still asleep when the phone went, I've now helped her onto the commode then onto the settee and she's now having breakfast.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. We have cloud and mist to start. The sun is to break through later. I think we are heading for a breakdown of this heatwave at last.
> 
> Enjoying a big mug of decaf coffee while I browse then I’ll head out for a walk.



Yes, we are on Notts/Lincs border at moment, this morning, it was a 'chilly' 18c with fog, at 09:00, I think the summer is almost over. 

Local farmer clearly thinks so, they were working well into the night harvesting, by flood lights!


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2022)

A whatwentwong loaf


----------



## Paulus (13 Aug 2022)

My first cherry tomatoes of the season. 
Very tasty they are too.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Carers office phoned to ask if the carer had been, the answers no, its looking like they have had a no show, which is very unusual, my Good lady was still asleep when the phone went, I've now helped her onto the commode then onto the settee and she's now having breakfast.




Carer arrived about 10, someone hadn't shown and my Good Lady had been added to her jobs for today, one of a number who had been added, she described it as a manic Saturday, she was saying some days she starts at 6am and isn't finished till 11 at night.


----------



## rustybolts (13 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> A whatwentwong loaf
> 
> View attachment 657092



Numbnuts loaf has a sink hole ! I would eat it though


----------



## Paulus (13 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> A whatwentwong loaf
> 
> View attachment 657092



Doesn't matter what it looks like.
As long as it tastes good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Aug 2022)

Back from parkrun, knackered in the heat. There’s a beer festival at the Sandbanks Brewery today, it’s in walking distance. They’re laying on music and there’ll be a couple of food vans, the perfect place to rehydrate 🍺🍺🍕🍕


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2022)

That’s the car washed .Was hard work only using buckets of water.Car was in the shade but surfaces were that hot the water dried almost as soon as it touched the surface
Cuppa needed before I start on the bike


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> A whatwentwong loaf
> 
> View attachment 657092



That’s taking being economical a bit extreme


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Aug 2022)

Morning all . I am having a slow start to the day after yesterday’s excitement 😂. 
Coffee and toast for me and just thinking about a second coffee, which could be dangerous at my age, especially as I’ve volunteered to help out with some sailing training this afternoon. I had better not forget the sun cream . 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2022)

Cardiff is predicted to be the hottest part of the UK this weekend.  

Thank god this heat is nearly over.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Carer arrived about 10, someone hadn't shown and my Good Lady had been added to her jobs for today, one of a number who had been added, she described it as a manic Saturday, she was saying* some days she starts at 6am and isn't finished till 11 at night.*



Yes, daughter No4 is a care worker. She is (now*) regarded as 'reliable' and often 'picks up' extra calls of shifts when others don't turn up for work. Some of her working hours are incredibly long, and, all for not very much £.

* she wasn't always so, she has 'matured' used to be a 'party girl' big hangovers and not turning up for work were a 'feature' of her teens, 20's and 30's.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> That’s taking being economical a bit extreme



Oops.....I have had a few of them.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Oops.....I have had a few of them.



I think I may have added too much water.....well it was 04:00
The next one is looking all right and still got an hour to go


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2022)

We now have more wheelchairs in the house than I have bikes in the shed, 3 chairs, we finally got the replacement chair for the one that had the frame break.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2022)

My sewing machine isn't playing ball. Of course it helps to use the right settings


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> That’s the car washed .Was hard work only using buckets of water.Car was in the shade but surfaces were that hot the water dried almost as soon as it touched the surface
> Cuppa needed before I start on the bike



Bike washed.well chain wheel chain and cassette Rest of bike is clean.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My sewing machine isn't playing ball. Of course it helps to use the right settings


It's a sewing machine, why do you expect it to play ball.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2022)

Spoiler:  Not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> We now have more wheelchairs in the house than I have bikes in the shed, 3 chairs, we finally got the replacement chair for the one that had the frame break.



Mmmmm , I was just thinking we would have to have a lot wheelchairs to match that, as the three of us have 10 bikes between us in our two sheds . 😂😀


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2022)

Morning all, I just taken some more Co-codamol as my back is not good, so I decided to have breakfast at the same time, scrambled eggs with mushrooms, well they say must be taken with food


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all, I just taken some more Co-codamol as my back is not good, so I decided to have breakfast at the same time, scrambled eggs with mushrooms, well they say must be taken with food



Hope it eases soon. I find any time I manage to tweak mine it tends to take nearly 2 weeks to calm down.

Morning. Another early rise so I’ll get out and enjoy an early walk while it’s cool. Hopefully this will be the last hot day before it starts to cool down. We might have some thunder and heavy rain showers over the next couple of days.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Aug 2022)

Another stupid 0'clock time to rise.
I shall sit and codgitate** before decisions are made.
**do I need one of Accy's striped jackets to do that


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## rustybolts (14 Aug 2022)

Back from an early ramble , beautiful morning but its getting hotter now . Have a good day folks


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Another stupid 0'clock time to rise.
> I shall sit and codgitate** before decisions are made.
> **do I need one of Accy's striped jackets to do that



*NO!*

We have standards to maintain in here


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> *NO!*
> 
> We have standards to maintain in here





Not high standards but definitely higher than THAT.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2022)

Hello, wide awake at 3.00am but manged to get back to sleep till 5.00 so not too bad. Guess what? It's going to be hot. Nice and cool right now so I'll finish tidying and then pop up to the allotment for a couple of hours as I have two more beds to finish weeding and then a general tidy round. Might cut the grass, we will see.

Oh, yes. In case you missed it. The mighty Rovers were top of the league. Some interlopers from Hull and Watford moved above us yesterday........I am expecting normal service to be resumed when we play the Baggies this afternoon. Come on you Blues................................yes the football has started.

PS @Dave7 - smart meters sound like a good idea for you.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2022)

Cooooeeee. Hopefully last day before the temp drops and we have rain. I'm not unhappy about that I must admit. 

Van der Valk is on tonight and a new series on BBC called marriage with Nicola walker and Sean Bean. Might be worth a gander.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> That’s the car washed .Was hard work only using buckets of water.Car was in the shade but surfaces were that hot the water dried almost as soon as it touched the surface
> Cuppa needed before I start on the bike



It should rain soon then .


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks, granddaughter is 5 today, she’s coming over later and we’ve got her a “ Frog” bike in a nice Barbie Pink 😀 It’s going to be a busy day, stay safe folks 😎☀️👍


----------



## rustybolts (14 Aug 2022)




----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2022)

Defeated by the wordle today, only one letter out, but I got the dordle.


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

First day with clouds in the sky for nearly a week.
Out and about around Minehead area today.
Lunch booked at the Rest and be Thankful.
Meeting up with our best mates later.


----------



## Paulus (14 Aug 2022)

Good morning all.
Another hot day ahead, tomorrow it should be cooler with some rain. I'm not a hot weather person. My neighbour lives this weather, he lived in the middle east for 10 years, he hates the cooler/cold weather


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeee. Hopefully last day before the temp drops and we have rain. I'm not unhappy about that I must admit.
> 
> Van der Valk is on tonight and a new series on BBC called marriage with Nicola walker and Sean Bean. Might be worth a gander.
> 
> Stay safe peeps.



It's strange that I could accept Van der Valk being spoken in English but Murder in Provence totally threw me ! Perhaps I couldn't understand what they were saying ?


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Aug 2022)

Morning all . Hope we are all well . Didn’t sleep well but that’s normal for me when it’s this hot , our bedroom faces east so gets hot early, it was 26 degrees C at 8 am .
Am just packing my sailing bag ( ie putting in boots ,buoyancy aid and tee shirt and shorts 😂) . Tbh I don’t know if I will sail. There is not much wind forecast. It’s quite nice sailing in his heat if there is a proper breeze but it’s not so nice if all your doing is drifting along . 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It's strange that I could accept Van der Valk being spoken in English but Murder in Provence totally threw me ! Perhaps I couldn't understand what they were saying ?





Murder in provence was quite quirky but foer some reason I quite liked it. I'm a sad old person though so that probably explains it.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> View attachment 657223



That actually made me laugh out loud. My kind of humour. 

Cool and very pleasant 8 mile walk done. I love early Sunday mornings. It's the one time you can get some quiet roads and paths before everyone surfaces.

Porridge time now. I will enjoy Van Der Valk tonight and catch up on Marriage later.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Murder in provence was quite quirky but foer some reason I quite liked it. I'm a sad old person though so that probably explains it.



Wonder if they'll do any more Madame Blanc mysteries. I enjoyed that too.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Murder in provence was quite quirky but foer some reason I quite liked it. I'm a sad old person though so that probably explains it.



I think what threw me at the beginning was that I assumed that they were all Ex Pat's living in France and never quite accepted it !


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder if they'll do any more Madame Blanc mysteries. I enjoyed that too.





Yes definitely enjoyed that.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It's strange that I could accept Van der Valk being spoken in English but Murder in Provence totally threw me ! Perhaps I couldn't understand what they were saying ?



Interesting observation ! I felt the same. Not sure why, is it an expectation that Dutch people will speak English, or, were the characters, and actors chosen, in Murder in Provence, just too “English” to be believable?


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2022)

We've hit 7000 pages folks!


----------



## Paulus (14 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It's strange that I could accept Van der Valk being spoken in English but Murder in Provence totally threw me ! Perhaps I couldn't understand what they were saying ?



I found murder in Provence pretty dire.
It had a good cast, but the story lines were poor, and so was the acting.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Interesting observation ! I felt the same. Not sure why, is it an expectation that Dutch people will speak English, or, were the characters, and actors chosen, in Murder in Provence, just too “English” to be believable?



Could be ! I think it was the posh accents which may have convinced us that they were rich ex pat's .


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2022)

I'm baking a sponge cake


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2022)

I am pottering in my workroom which is at the back of the house. I say workroom when in fact it'd the second bedroom and I nabbed it from Mr WD. Looks better as my workroom anyway.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> *NO!*
> 
> We have standards to maintain in here


No need to shout, especially early on a Sunday!


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That actually made me laugh out loud. My kind of humour.
> 
> Cool and very pleasant 8 mile walk done. I love early Sunday mornings. It's the one time you can get some quiet roads and paths before everyone surfaces.
> 
> Porridge time now. I will enjoy Van Der Valk tonight and *catch up on Marriage later.*


You've named the day?


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2022)

Phew! It's hot. Had to finish on the allotment at 11.30 as just too hot to be outside.

Mrs P has Bruce belting out of the stereo. Revving up for next May!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2022)

Cold BBQ chicken sandwiches today.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2022)

Not so hot today at 36c


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Not so hot today at 36c



Just 20 here and this is on the way!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just 20 here and this is on the way!
> 
> 
> View attachment 657266





I'm jealous


----------



## Paulus (14 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cold BBQ chicken sandwiches today.



Similar, I'm cooking a chicken, to go with a fresh salad for tea.


----------



## Paulus (14 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Not so hot today at 36c



Only 33c here today 
Cooler tomorrow at 29c.


----------



## gavroche (14 Aug 2022)

Salut tout le monde. At our daughter near Stoke at the moment and back home later. My wife is staying and going to Devon with our other daughter tomorrow for two weeks so it will only be Molly and me at home. That means I won't be able to go for long rides as I don't want Molly to be on her own for too long.
We saw Les Miserables last night and it was fantastic. If you haven't seen it, I strongly recommend it.
Back at the Ibis Hotel, some stupid BMW w***er had parked his car right behind me so we couldn't get out. We had to wait one a half hour before he turned up to move his car. The plus side is that he didn't pay the £8 charge so he will get a £60 fine now according to the hotel receptionist.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm jealous



I think it was lying! Just back a walk and, even sauntering along as slowly as possible it was really uncomfortable. Jammies on now and not moving again.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think it was lying! Just back a walk and, even sauntering along as slowly as possible it was really uncomfortable. Jammies on now and not moving again.





Pj's sound like a good idea. Flumping sounds like a great thing to do at the moment


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Pj's sound like a good idea. Flumping sounds like a great thing to do at the moment



Is there not sweeties called flumps? Pink chewy things?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Is there not sweeties called flumps? Pink chewy things?





Ooh yes. I do like them. I wish you hadn't said that as I want some NOW


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ooh yes. I do like them. I wish you hadn't said that as I want some NOW


You could always walk to the shops and buy some!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You could always walk to the shops and buy some!





Walk? A round trip of 18 miles for some sweets? Errrrr thanks but no thanks.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Walk? A round trip of 18 miles for some sweets? Errrrr thanks but no thanks.


Cheaper than taking the car. 
Who knows how many packets you'd bring back.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Is there not sweeties called flumps? Pink chewy things?



I remember those things.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Similar, I'm cooking a chicken, to go with a fresh salad for tea.



We've had roast pork, jacket spud and mixed veg.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2022)

I couldn't be arsed to cook, so cheese and onion sandwich and baked custard


----------



## PaulSB (14 Aug 2022)

Flumping? New expression. I do now have a vision of @welsh dragon walking to the shops in her PJs.

Tea? Neither of us can be arsed. It's not my turn to cook but Mrs P has suggested I should. ☹️ Omelette and salad it will be.

We have CLOUDS! 

@Dave7 Your boy Tyler Morton has a lot to learn but he came up with a sublime pass to start the move which created our winner.


----------



## postman (14 Aug 2022)

Trying to raise up enough energy to wash up,might have some in fifteen mins.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Walk? A round trip of 18 miles for some sweets? Errrrr thanks but no thanks.



A job for Amazon Prime, or Uber ?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> A job for Amazon Prime, or Uber ?



I've just had a parcel from Amazon and the guy could not read the label on ther parcel, I kid you not, 
how the hell did he get through the interview.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> A job for Amazon Prime, or Uber ?





Amazon prime of course.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2022)

Hoorah. We survived the 4 day heatwave. Bring on the rain.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Aug 2022)

Said no one in wales ever 😂😀😀


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Pj's sound like a good idea. Flumping sounds like a great thing to do at the moment


I give you  flumping. Not too certain about the pj's though.


----------



## rustybolts (14 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Defeated by the wordle today, only one letter out, but I got the dordle.



Wordle 421 2/6

⬜⬜🟩🟩⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩
but defeated by dordle , I had a lucky first guess in this


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Defeated by the wordle today, only one letter out, but I got the dordle.


They now have a quantum computer that can get wordle first time every time.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2022)

Am I last or first


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Am I last or first



No


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2022)

Warm again and (sadly) no sign of rain for us.
Trying to build myself up for a quick Aldi dash. I plan a stir fry but am short of some ingredients eg beansprouts and chestnuts


----------



## Paulus (15 Aug 2022)

Morning all. 
The rain that was forecast for today and tomorrow seems to of gone somewhere else.
It's a little cooler today.
All the usual stuff to do, and an hour or so out on the bike later.

Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## rustybolts (15 Aug 2022)

Raining in the Emerald Isle , heatwave ended , phew !


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2022)

Morning. We had thunder, lightning and rain overnight with more to come today and tomorrow. Not sure it’s feeling that much cooler yet. Still pretty muggy. I suppose I will chance a walk and hope there’s not a sudden downpour as it’s far too warm for a jacket.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2022)

Fom my Facebook page tonight.

A man is driving down a deserted stretch of highway when he notices a sign out of the corner of his eye....It reads:

SISTERS OF ST. FRANCIS
HOUSE OF PROSTITUTION
10 MILES

He thinks this is a figment of his imagination and drives on without a second thought...
Soon he sees another sign which reads:

SISTERS OF ST. FRANCIS
HOUSE OF PROSTITUTION
5 MILES

Suddenly he begins to realize that these signs are for real and drives past a third sign saying:

SISTERS OF ST. FRANCIS
HOUSE OF PROSTITUTION
NEXT RIGHT

His curiosity gets the best of him and he pulls into the drive. On the far side of the parking lot is a stone building with a small sign next to the door reading:

SISTERS OF ST. FRANCIS

He climbs the steps and rings the bell. The door is answered by a nun in a long black habit who asks, 'What may we do for you my son?'

He answers, 'I saw your signs along the highway and was interested in possibly doing business.... .'

'Very well my son. Please follow me.' He is led through many winding passages and is soon quite disoriented. The nun stops at a closed door and tells the man, 'Please knock on this door.'

He does so and another nun in a long habit, holding a tin cup answers the door... This nun instructs, 'Please place $100 in the cup then go through the large wooden door at the end of the hallway.'

He puts $100 in the cup, eagerly trots down the hall and slips through the door pulling it shut behind him.

The door locks, and he finds himself back in the parking lot facing another sign:

GO IN PEACE.
YOU HAVE JUST BEEN SCREWED BY THE SISTERS OF ST. FRANCIS.
SERVES YOU RIGHT, YOU SINNER.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2022)

Good morning people, my Good Ladies regular carer was here today and it was nice to see her back.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2022)

Cooooeeeeeee. Its dull. Its damp. We has RAIN  woooooohoooo. The temp has dropped a bit as well 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks,
Off to Poole to collect some tyres for the bike, managed to snag some “Continental Urban Contact “ for the Brommie for £11. I’ll put a couple on “ Jennifer “ Mrs Tenkaykev’s bike and perhaps swap out the ones on the new one. 
Walked back along the trailway yesterday afternoon and noticed my sandals and lower legs were almost white with dust. I rinsed both off with the garden hose spray, the water was hotter than our shower! 
Have a peaceful day folks 😎☀️☕️


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2022)

Hello.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Off to Poole to collect some tyres for the bike, managed to snag some “Continental Urban Contact “ for the Brommie for £11. I’ll put a couple on “ Jennifer “ Mrs Tenkaykev’s bike and perhaps swap out the ones on the new one.
> Walked back along the trailway yesterday afternoon and noticed my sandals and lower legs were almost white with dust. I rinsed both off with the garden hose spray, the water was hotter than our shower!
> Have a peaceful day folks 😎☀️☕️



At first glance I thought you said your legs were covered in rust.


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Tis raining a little bit here on Exmoor.
Think we may have found a property near Minehead. It's a bit of a 'doer upper', but has huge potential. They're asking 375K and I reckon another 50 - 60K on top of that would make it something quite special. Will be ringing the Estate Agent this morning to arrange a viewing. We hadn't really thought of having a bit of a project but the idea has really grown on us since yesterday. Watch this space.......


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> At first glance I thought you said your legs were covered in rust.



Well they're a bit rust coloured due to UV exposure 😎


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2022)

Glad I've been out. That's the  on now.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2022)

Its suddenly gone quite humid and muggy here


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2022)

That's a load of washing done. And some of my washing tablets are leaking. I've had to throw some away.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2022)

I think I will keep watching the European games this evening as the track and field starts. I will catch up on Marriage another time. Might binge it all at once.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> That's a load of washing done. And some of my washing tablets are leaking. I've had to throw some away.



My second load has just finished, the first load is on the line, final load to go on.


----------



## pawl (15 Aug 2022)

A strange occurrence is currently taking place Yes its


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> A strange occurrence is currently taking place Yes its




It's caused by all these people doing their washing


----------



## cougie uk (15 Aug 2022)

Nice two hour walk with the dog on the golf course. It's raining lightly in the North West so much better weather for him to run around. Lets hope the rain gets to top up the fishing pond a bit - It's about 2 feet lower than normal.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2022)

Time for the rain then


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2022)

We have rain .. .not a lot but very welcome.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We have rain .. .not a lot but very welcome.


You were never promised a rose garden.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2022)

I've got cottage pie and chocolate mouse mousse


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You were never promised a rose garden.



I beg your pardon


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I beg your pardon



Specsavers now do hearing aids


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Specsavers now do hearing aids



What did you say ?


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've got cottage pie and chocolate mouse mousse


What'd you do with the chocolate mouse?


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2022)

Back home now and it's sunny and hot. 
It's always like that in Devon.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2022)

Its really hot here now. Sod all rain as well. We went to town a had fish and chips


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2022)

Not sure it’s worth risking another walk


----------



## Dirk (15 Aug 2022)

Just cropped 2lb of Dwarf French stick beans.
More to come.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2022)

It was cool earlier 27c now the suns out it's gone up to 31.1c


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> What'd you do with the chocolate mouse?



I remember white chocolate mice from when I was much, much younger.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2022)

Nice ride today. Got rained on which was very enjoyable. It's pleasantly cool here so I think I'll take the chance to relax and enjoy it. Perhaps a bit of ironing.

Much of our ride was spent discussing next year's French tour. One of our number was expressing doubts about 80 miles a day etc. Eventually I had to point out we started at 8.30, 67 miles in the bag, an hour in the cafe and a very easy ride.........and its only 2.00pm meaning we'd have +/- 3 hours to make it up to 80.

I think he got it.


----------



## gavroche (15 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I will keep watching the European games this evening as the track and field starts. I will catch up on Marriage another time. Might binge it all at once.



I watched the first episode of the Marriage last night and was very dissapointed with it . I found it boring and poorly scripted so I won't watch the rest of it. 
Very cloudy here but no rain.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Aug 2022)

A 12k walk into poole via Upton House and Holes Bay. There was a family of swans, second brood, preening on the shoreline. Popped in to a shop and picked up some Tomato feed, it’s labelled “ Doff “ not a name im familiar with but as there was none to be found in either Robert Dyas or Wilko I paid my first visit to “ Poundworld “ and they had the above at £2.50 for 1.2 litres.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I remember white chocolate mice from when I was much, much younger.


They're there still, only much, much smaller. 
And they cost more.


----------



## Paulus (15 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I remember white chocolate mice from when I was much, much younger.



Whatever happened to white dog poo?


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure it’s worth risking another walk
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 657468


They promised thunderstorms and flooding here at 15:00 hrs. It never got here.

However the local council have drawn up plans for how they'll be dealing with the snow when it arrives this month. They've even held meetings on it, this time last week.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Whatever happened to white dog poo?


Where'd you buy that!


----------



## pawl (15 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> It's caused by all these people doing their washing



Correct that’s exactly what happened


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Whatever happened to white dog poo?



Hopefully picked up and taken home.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Aug 2022)

I have always disapproved of cyclists who throw banana skins in the hedge. Pretty much all my companions know this and restrain their instincts in my presence.

Things I have learned today? Got home, emptied jersey pockets, kit in machine, went for a shower, dressed and started a tidy round. Thinks 🤔 where did I put that banana skin? Checks recycling bin. Nope. Oh shite!!!!! Dashes to washing machine. Feck it!!!

So things I have learned today? Banana skin disintegrates in a washing machine.  

Sorted before Mrs P got home. 🤫


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I beg your pardon



Along with the sunshine
There has to be rain sometime.


----------



## rustybolts (15 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Whatever happened to white dog poo?



You're right , I remember loads of white dog poo many years ago when dogs got big butchers bones to chew , full of calcium , which made the poo white .Hardly ever see a dog chewing bones now . There used to tremendous "rugby matches " cuts and snarling over which dogs on the street owned the bones. People let their dogs out in the morning going to work and dogs roamed around till evening. Very different times.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where'd you buy that!



From the white dog poo shop.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> From the white dog poo shop.



There none on ebay


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> From the white dog poo shop.


They don't appear to sell it now.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2022)

"Me Hat"
O’Toole stunned the priest one Sunday by showing up at mass for the first time in living memory. Afterward, the priest asked O’Toole what had made him finally come to mass.
O’Toole looked the priest in the eye and said, “Father, I cannot lie to you. I lost me good hat, and I know old Dunne has a hat just like it. I thought I’d leave mass early, and just take along old Dunne’s hat from the hat rack, sort of 'by mistake,' if you know what I mean.”
“But I see you’re still hatless,” said the priest. “What changed your mind, O’Toole?”
“Your sermon on the ten commandments, Father,” O’Toole replied.
“Ah,” said the priest. “So when you heard the commandment 'Thou shalt not steal,' you decided not to take Dunne’s hat for yourself.”
“Not exactly, Father,” said O’Toole. “When you mentioned the one about not committing adultery, I remembered where I left me hat.”


----------



## Paulus (15 Aug 2022)

It's started raining. Hooray.First rain for 8 weeks


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> It's started raining. *Hooray.*First rain for 8 weeks


Hold that thought, for when it doesn't stop!


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hold that thought, for when it doesn't stop!



Hasn’t stopped here for most of the day and more tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hasn’t stopped here for most of the day and more tomorrow.


The forecast was for 16 days of "torrential rain, and thunderstorms". You reckon you can last till its over?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> The forecast was for 16 days of "torrential rain, and thunderstorms". You reckon you can last till its over?



Dry on Wednesday.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Dry on Wednesday.


And forty days from Saint Swithin's day will be next Wednesday.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (16 Aug 2022)

Good morning all.
I went to bed full of good intentions for today but woke up feeling knackered. I will see what the day brings


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2022)

Good morning. It's deliciously cool here with a light grey sky. Now here's the question. I have two loads of washing waiting to go on the line. Forecast is 50% chance of rain at 07.00 and 08.00 then10% till lunchtime. Do I risk it? Do I put the washing out? Two problems. First it might rain, second, which is much more serious, if I hang the washing out and it rains I'll get one of those "why did you do that?" moments from senior management.

The small one has been negative since Friday so she's coming today. Happiness. I need to start preparing stuff and then head off to collect her. Mrs P will take small one swimming and I'll grab the hoover then, I've done no housework for two weeks as it's been too hot. Veggie stir-fry tonight as we have loads of veggies. I'm off to do some chopping up.


----------



## mikeIow (16 Aug 2022)

Well, the thunder and mass rain hasn’t really reached the Midlands….a brief spell of light rain yesterday.
I reckon the temps are more conducive to pedalling today 😎👍


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2022)

Morning. Heavy rain all night which has finally reduced to a slight drizzle here. I was in no rush to get up while it was heavy.

It’s weird to hear the swish of tyres on the wet road outside as it’s been dry for so long. It’ll be interesting to see if it’s made much difference to the river. I think we’ll need a lot more yet to fill it again.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

Good morning from a dull and grey Coventry.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's deliciously cool here with a light grey sky. Now here's the question. I have two loads of washing waiting to go on the line. Forecast is 50% chance of rain at 07.00 and 08.00 then10% till lunchtime. Do I risk it? Do I put the washing out? Two problems. First it might rain, second, which is much more serious, if I hang the washing out and it rains I'll get one of those "why did you do that?" moments from senior management.
> 
> The small one has been negative since Friday so she's coming today. Happiness. I need to start preparing stuff and then head off to collect her. Mrs P will take small one swimming and I'll grab the hoover then, I've done no housework for two weeks as it's been too hot. Veggie stir-fry tonight as we have loads of veggies. I'm off to do some chopping up.



I've just put the washing out, I'll see how the weather develops as the day goes on.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Heavy rain all night which has finally reduced to a slight drizzle here. I was in no rush to get up while it was heavy.
> 
> It’s weird to hear the swish of tyres on the wet road outside as it’s been dry for so long. It’ll be interesting to see if it’s made much difference to the river. I think we’ll need a lot more yet to fill it again.



I would think that after such a long dry spell the roads will be quite slippery once the rain starts falling.


----------



## rustybolts (16 Aug 2022)

Roundabouts a bit slippy around here where diesel and oil is coming up with the rain , if youre riding on oldish baldy tyres !


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's deliciously cool here with a light grey sky. Now here's the question. I have two loads of washing waiting to go on the line. Forecast is 50% chance of rain at 07.00 and 08.00 then10% till lunchtime. Do I risk it? Do I put the washing out? Two problems. First it might rain, second, which is much more serious, if I hang the washing out and it rains I'll get one of those "why did you do that?" moments from senior management.
> 
> The small one has been negative since Friday so she's coming today. Happiness. I need to start preparing stuff and then head off to collect her. Mrs P will take small one swimming and I'll grab the hoover then, I've done no housework for two weeks as it's been too hot. Veggie stir-fry tonight as we have loads of veggies. I'm off to do some chopping up.



If it were me, I would risk it, put the washing out, then, wear my earbuds for the rest of the day.

Note: this advice is given at your own risk.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)




----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Off back to Minehead again this morning to view the doer upper.
We sat down last night and went through our finances and, whichever way we looked at it, the refurb of the place was easily doable.
The only thing that's concerning me are the logistics of doing it, but I'm sure we can figure that out.
We should know by lunchtime whether we want to proceed.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

Cycle Chat appears to have a gremlin in it, I keep getting a "oops we've run into some problems" error message when I click on likes and stuff, strange.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

Cooeeeeee. I forgot about you lot.

Much cooler here today. No rain yet though.

I could hear the dam owls calling to each other last night. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2022)

I'm have my boiler serviced today


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Cycle Chat appears to have a gremlin in it, I keep getting a "oops we've run into some problems" error message when I click on likes and stuff, strange.



I just had a oops


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Aug 2022)

We have rain in Poole 🌧🌧
First for several weeks. Coupled with today being black bin day, veg box day and walking group day, my cup overfloweth 😀


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2022)

here too


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2022)

Same here. Several oops so far.
Overnight rain has stopped, but some more forecast for later on. 
Another bimble out on the bike later on, I don't mind if it rains on me whilst I'm out.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Same here. Several oops so far.
> Overnight rain has stopped, but some more forecast for later on.
> Another bimble out on the bike later on, I don't mind if it rains on me whilst I'm out.



I've put a message in Site Support.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm have my boiler serviced today



I don't have a boiler 


Back from a wander along the riverside trail. The river is up slightly and Mr Heron was over the far side trying to catch breakfast. I see a few leaves starting to turn already. Probably the long dry spell might make them fall earlier?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2022)

Boiler service all done and he left me a carbon monoxide meter as well


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

I don't have a boiler either. I have a wood burner that heats my whole house. Nothing to go wrong with it and in the winter I can cook baked potatoes in it as well so it's a win win for me.

Houseworky stuff done ✔️ 

I am attempting to service and fix my sewing machine. It's at least 50 years old so it's all mechanical. I am waiting for Mr WD to find me the right size screw drivers, and de greaser and with YouTube and a bit of luck I will be able to fix it. If not then it's a case of Mr WDDDDD, "fix my machine" and "it wasn't my fault".


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2022)

The site is doing my head in with the constant errors.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

Mr WD is now rolling his eyes at me when he asked me what size screwdriver and nut I need to remove. How the hell do I know. Small?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Aug 2022)

Too many pages to catch up but has anyone else commented on Marriage on BBC?

Watched the lot on iPlayer and it is without doubt the worst BBC drama I have ever seen - and I have seen lots. 

Tedious in-extremis. 

Dreadful opening/closing 'music' too. 

Shame as Walker & Bean are fine actors.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

This should be fun. At least I have managed to get the face plate, zig zag foot and needle out. I could be sometine


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Too many pages to catch up but has anyone else commented on Marriage on BBC?
> 
> Watched the lot on iPlayer and it is without doubt the worst BBC drama I have ever seen - and I have seen lots.
> 
> ...



I hope she didn't decide to quit Unforgotten to do something like this then as it sounds like a big mistake. I was going to catch up on it but probably won't now after all the bad reviews.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Too many pages to catch up but has anyone else commented on Marriage on BBC?
> 
> Watched the lot on iPlayer and it is without doubt the worst BBC drama I have ever seen - and I have seen lots.
> 
> ...



I recorded the first episode but as so many have commented on how bad it was, I have deleted it without watching it.


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Aug 2022)

Morning all . So glad it’s a bit cooler today also so glad to be back on the haven of niceness in the online forum world ( don’t ask, I had spat with someone on a sailing forum yesterday lol ) 
You lot don’t know how lucky you are as you only see the nice ( ish) side of me in the thread 😂😂😂😂.
Anyway folks have a great day and try and stay dry 😀


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I hope she didn't decide to quit Unforgotten to do something like this then as it sounds like a big mistake. I was going to catch up on it but probably won't now after all the bad reviews.





welsh dragon said:


> I recorded the first episode but as so many have commented on how bad it was, I have deleted it without watching it.


Just read that twitter was alight with poor reviews although the TV Critics loved it! Sheep! 

Nothing wrong with Walker's acting although Bean's was very odd. 

Watched E1 with high expectation. 

E2 hoping it would improve. 

E3 no idea why but swayed by Mrs SD who wanted to know where it was heading - she hated it. 

E4 as we had invested time in E1 to E3. Goofy decision! 😁


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Aug 2022)

Have to say I read the reviews , totally understand what points it was trying to make and agree with most of them but that means it was never going to be an easy watch. It’s not really main channel stuff these days. ( who remembers ‘ Play for today on prime time bbc1 lol ) .
It’s the sort of thing that would have been better as a slow burner on BBC 2 or on channel 4.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Cycle Chat appears to have a gremlin in it, I keep getting a "oops we've run into some problems" error message when I click on likes and stuff, strange.



yes, same here


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

I now have a Mr WD investigating 🔎 the problem


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD is now rolling his eyes at me when he asked me what size screwdriver and nut I need to remove. How the hell do I know. Small?


1/8" Phillips screwdriver, not Posidrive. and 3/16" nut.

Note that some of the screws/nuts are brass, so a magnetic screwdriver won't work.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2022)

We've doing well for vehicle thefts last night a Ranger Rover and a Ford Transit tipper.
Now who would take these vehicles answers in a postcard


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I now have a Mr WD investigating 🔎 the problem
> 
> View attachment 657562


Screwdriver is way too big. as for the spanners you're using...


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> We've doing well for vehicle thefts last night a Ranger Rover and a Ford Transit tipper.
> Now who would take these vehicles answers in a postcard



I could hazard a guess but someone might jump in with the discrimination card! I suspect they might live in a caravan.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I could hazard a guess but someone might jump in with the discrimination card! I suspect they might live in a caravan.


Why would Dirk nick a Range Rover?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> 1/8" Phillips screwdriver, not Posidrive. and 3/16" nut.
> 
> Note that some of the screws/nuts are brass, so a magnetic screwdriver won't work.





He only had them in case he needed them. Didn't actually use them


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> He only had them in case he needed them. Didn't actually use them


Not that he'd have been able to use them!


----------



## gavroche (16 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Too many pages to catch up but has anyone else commented on Marriage on BBC?
> 
> Watched the lot on iPlayer and it is without doubt the worst BBC drama I have ever seen - and I have seen lots.
> 
> ...



See my post from yesterday. I feel exactly the same. I only watched the first one and it was enough.


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I now have a Mr WD investigating 🔎 the problem
> 
> View attachment 657562



Taking it apart is the easy peasy bit.
Putting it back together with no bits left over is something else.


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2022)

Getting back to Marriage, I have only watched the first two episodes and I am finding it very slow and ponderous. 
Strange musical theme, if music it is, and Sean Bean seems to be acting under the influence of Mogadon.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

A proper bacon sandwich


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

Well it's all back together and we don't have any bits leftover so that's a good sign. The test will be when I use the fabric that I bought it for. It should be here today so we shall see.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2022)

We've got thunder


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> A proper bacon sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 657560



What's an improper bacon sandwich?


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> We've got thunder



No thunder yet, but good steady rainfall.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why would Dirk nick a Range Rover?


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Taking it apart is the easy peasy bit.
> Putting it back together with no bits left over is something else.



Bits leftover are a good thing.........means you've got spares when you need 'em.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2022)

Just found out on Facebook two more vehicles stolen last night, four in one night dam it we are only a small village as well


----------



## cougie uk (16 Aug 2022)

Started painting the fences today in between other tasks. Let's hope our rain showers play nicely or it'll take weeks!


----------



## rustybolts (16 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I could hazard a guess but someone might jump in with the discrimination card! I suspect they might live in a caravan.






Mo1959 said:


> I could hazard a guess but someone might jump in with the discrimination card! I suspect they might live in a caravan.



He'll be around to your door !


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9dLgKK1Y6c


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> What's an improper bacon sandwich?



One that looks anorexic, thin bread and stingy with the bacon.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

Chicken sandwiches for lunch


----------



## Dirk (16 Aug 2022)

Well......had a good viewing of the doer upper but we've decided to give it a miss.
I was prepared to spend 50k - 60k refurbishing the interior and altering the layout, rewiring, re plumbing, new kitchen, new bathrooms, re plastering etc.
However I was not prepared for the major damp problem which will necessitate replacing all the floor joists and ceilings. The roof had a major sagging problem as well and would need stripping and rectifying.
I could see the place being a money pit and easily consuming 100k. At the end of the day it would be hard to justify, considering what the market value would be when done.
Still, it was good to have a look.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

A few months ago a leaf dropped of my money plant, I left it in the compost and a few weeks later I noticed growth from it, I've been watching the new plant growing over the last few weeks and today I transferred it to its own pot, hopefully it will grow from there and I'll have another money plant.


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> We have rain in Poole 🌧🌧
> First for several weeks. Coupled with today being black bin day, veg box day and walking group day, my cup overfloweth 😀



So will your water butt


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . So glad it’s a bit cooler today also so glad to be back on the haven of niceness in the online forum world ( don’t ask, I had spat with someone on a sailing forum yesterday lol )
> You lot don’t know how lucky you are as you only see the nice ( ish) side of me in the thread 😂😂😂😂.
> Anyway folks have a great day and try and stay dry 😀



Drill a few drainage holes in the hull of his boat.Go on you know you want to Or splice his main brace whatever that mean’s


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Getting back to Marriage, I have only watched the first two episodes and I am finding it very slow and ponderous.
> Strange musical theme, if music it is, and Sean Bean seems to be acting under the influence of Mogadon.



I’ve not watched Marriage yet I trust you lot so I’ll not bother


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't have a boiler either. I have a wood burner that heats my whole house. Nothing to go wrong with it and in the winter I can cook baked potatoes in it as well so it's a win win for me.
> 
> Houseworky stuff done ✔️
> 
> I am attempting to service and fix my sewing machine. It's at least 50 years old so it's all mechanical. I am waiting for Mr WD to find me the right size screw drivers, and de greaser and with YouTube and a bit of luck I will be able to fix it. If not then it's a case of Mr WDDDDD, "fix my machine" and *"it wasn't my fault".*



You are a woman, how could it possibly be your fault?


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Well......had a good viewing of the doer upper but we've decided to give it a miss.
> I was prepared to spend 50k - 60k refurbishing the interior and altering the layout, rewiring, re plumbing, new kitchen, new bathrooms, re plastering etc.
> However I was not prepared for the major damp problem which will necessitate replacing all the floor joists and ceilings. The roof had a major sagging problem as well and would need stripping and rectifying.
> I could see the place being a money pit and easily consuming 100k. At the end of the day it would be hard to justify, considering what the market value would be when done.
> Still, it was good to have a look.



Buy it and flog it to that lot on Homes Under the Hammer


----------



## PaulSB (16 Aug 2022)

The rain stayed away just long enough for my drying to dry. Mrs P and small person were out for quite a while so I got all of upstairs, the stairs and the downstairs bathroom proper clean. Excellent. Downstairs will have to wait till Thursday.

Perfect cycling weather forecast for tomorrow so we are heading down to Cheshire. That'll be +/- 90 for me. Cafe stop is at Service Course, I have never been before. From what I gather it's a ridiculously expensive cafe/shop where people with extraordinarily expensive bikes hang out. The menu suggests if I'm going to stay inside my £5 cafe budget I'll be having a single shot espresso and toast. 

I shall do my best to look cool 

Service Course


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> A few months ago a leaf dropped of my money plant, I left it in the compost and a few weeks later I noticed growth from it, I've been watching the new plant growing over the last few weeks and today I transferred it to its own pot, hopefully it will grow from there and I'll have another money plant.
> 
> View attachment 657590
> 
> ...



I wasn’t going to comment but I will Money doesn’t grow in trees..

By the way the two posts from your Face Book page had us laughing that much we nearly choked on our Weetabix


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> A few months ago a leaf dropped of my money plant, I left it in the compost and a few weeks later I noticed growth from it, I've been watching the new plant growing over the last few weeks and today I transferred it to its own pot, hopefully it will grow from there and I'll have another money plant.
> 
> View attachment 657590
> 
> ...



Maybe you should offer them to the government. They could do with a magic money tree. 

Another 6.5 mile walk done. Quite warm again but I suspect it’s just me. I seem to struggle with the heat more now for some reason. Tomorrow morning is looking nice and cool first thing so I’m hoping to enjoy it if I’m up early.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The rain stayed away just long enough for my drying to dry. Mrs P and small person were out for quite a while so I got all of upstairs, the stairs and the downstairs bathroom proper clean. Excellent. Downstairs will have to wait till Thursday.
> 
> Perfect cycling weather forecast for tomorrow so we are heading down to Cheshire. That'll be +/- 90 for me. Cafe stop is at Service Course, I have never been before. From what I gather it's a ridiculously expensive cafe/shop where people with extraordinarily expensive bikes hang out. The menu suggests if I'm going to stay inside my £5 cafe budget I'll be having a single shot espresso and toast.
> 
> ...



I've no chance of looking cool with my 7 year old Eastway complete with mudguards,  and I don't care either.


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2022)

Mrs p has just rung me from Coalville which is about ten miles from Desford for to say it’s been pouring down for the last hour, Not a drop here.The sun continues to shine on the righteous


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

Why is it so dam difficult to now send items back to Amazon when they don't work. You used to be able to contact seller. Give reason for return. Print off label. Stick it to the box. Take it to the post office. The end.

Now it's such a parlarver just to send it back. Print of label. Decide if Evri or the PO are going to pick it up or if you are going to take it to an Evri shop (we dont have one). Stick labels all over the dam 📦. And of course we will now have to wait until the post office decide to pick it up tomorrow allegedly. Good god almighty. Save me from this madness.

And of course we had to contact seller to tell them what we wanted. I now need to lie down on a dark room


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Drill a few drainage holes in the hull of his boat.Go on you know you want to Or splice his main brace whatever that mean’s



It’s fine , it’s not the first time I’ve had a run in with him over the last decade and probably will not be the last. 
He is one of those that KNOWS he is always right , doesn’t really care about anything that’s being discussed and if he is on the losing side of a discussion, he then starts on the personal attacks . We have some on this forum but this forum is so large it easy to stay away from those threads.
The dinghy one is so small there are probably more regular posters on this thread than there are on the whole dinghy forum. So there is no getting away from him. 
This is a much better behaved place 😀😀


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Why is it so dam difficult to now send items back to Amazon when they don't work. You used to be able to contact seller. Give reason for return. Print off label. Stick it to the box. Take it to the post office. The end.
> 
> Now it's such a parlarver just to send it back. Print of label. Decide if Evri or the PO are going to pick it up or if you are going to take it to an Evri shop (we dont have one). Stick labels all over the dam 📦. And of course we will now have to wait until the post office decide to pick it up tomorrow allegedly. Good god almighty. Save me from this madness.
> 
> And of course we had to contact seller to tell them what we wanted. I now need to lie down on a dark room



A bit late to be sending the sewing machine back


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2022)

I've not taken any pain killers today


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> A bit late to be sending the sewing machine back





Maybe I could say that's how it arrived. Wasn't my fault


----------



## 12boy (16 Aug 2022)

Took yesterday off biking to spend most of the day driving my neighbor to a throat biopsy, waiting for it to get done and then taking him home via a diner where he bought me a pork tenderloin sangwidge. I havent done much exercise beside my 20 I miles biking most days and wading through the piles of crap my beloved wife left me. Not my favorite job, but it keeps me busy and not dwelling on how much I miss her. I'd thought after 3 months I would be less mopey but not so much.
Anyway, I thought a day of rest was in order and it was nice.
Today's ride was extra nice....we have perhaps 1/5 or more of our annual precip since Friday and today was clear, cool, and sweet smelling, at least so far today. There is a little mtn range 45 miles NW, and it was clearly visible, even with some humoidity haze.
Be safe and well.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Aug 2022)

Very windy day - a fair few leaves blown off of the trees. 

Chilly indoors - nice log fire tonight.


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Aug 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Very windy day - a fair few leaves blown off of the trees.
> 
> Chilly indoors - nice log fire tonight.



Oh wow, I hadn’t realised you live so far north your inside the Arctic circle 😂😂😂😀.
It’s raining here in Coventry but it’s still over 20 degrees . 😀.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

, saved me a job, and its cooled down a lot.


----------



## shep (16 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've not taken any pain killers today



I haven't got any pain killers.


----------



## gavroche (16 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Why is it so dam difficult to now send items back to Amazon when they don't work. You used to be able to contact seller. Give reason for return. Print off label. Stick it to the box. Take it to the post office. The end.
> 
> Now it's such a parlarver just to send it back. Print of label. Decide if Evri or the PO are going to pick it up or if you are going to take it to an Evri shop (we dont have one). Stick labels all over the dam 📦. And of course we will now have to wait until the post office decide to pick it up tomorrow allegedly. Good god almighty. Save me from this madness.
> 
> And of course we had to contact seller to tell them what we wanted. I now need to lie down on a dark room



It is all part of the plan to discourage people to send things back and just buy another instead.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> It is all part of the plan to discourage people to send things back and just buy another instead.





No chance. We rarely send anything back and this item cost £70.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2022)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 657628


At 7pm?


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Why is it so dam difficult to now send items back to Amazon when they don't work. You used to be able to contact seller. Give reason for return. Print off label. Stick it to the box. Take it to the post office. The end.
> 
> Now it's such a parlarver just to send it back. Print of label. Decide if Evri or the PO are going to pick it up or if you are going to take it to an Evri shop (we dont have one). Stick labels all over the dam 📦. And of course we will now have to wait until the post office decide to pick it up tomorrow allegedly. Good god almighty. Save me from this madness.
> 
> And of course we had to contact seller to tell them what we wanted. I now need to lie down on a dark room







Do you have a prime account 

Mrs p has a prime account and doesn’t have any problems Example she had to return an item yesterday selected thePO option Received a code sent to her mobile.Showed the code at PO They printed the label Money was paid into her account today’.

We have a Prime account which we find convenient as we use Amazon frequently and delivery is free usually next day plus it includes Prime Video
Sorry if this sounds like Prime pro mo


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2022)

Started to rain here at 6 pm still raining now


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Do you have a prime account
> 
> Mrs p has a prime account and doesn’t have any problems Example she had to return an item yesterday selected thePO option Received a code sent to her mobile.Showed the code at PO They printed the label Money was paid into her account today’.
> 
> ...


I took the items back to the sellers. One, a cup, was broken on delivery. The other wasn't what it should have been.
It was less trouble, and quicker, returning them myself than going through the process Amazon were using.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Do you have a prime account
> 
> Mrs p has a prime account and doesn’t have any problems Example she had to return an item yesterday selected thePO option Received a code sent to her mobile.Showed the code at PO They printed the label Money was paid into her account today’.
> 
> ...





We have prime. They didn't offer me a code for my phone. I had to print the label off and slap it on the box and another one to put inside the box.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have prime. They didn't offer me a code for my phone. I had to print the label off and slap it on the box and another one to put inside the box.


Whose going to see the one inside the box?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Whose going to see the one inside the box?



I presume the seller when they get it back


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I presume the seller when they get it back


You mean you've never questioned it.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You mean you've never questioned it.





Why would I. As long as they take it away and send me a replacement which they are I don't really care one way or the other really


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Why would I. As long as they take it away and send me a replacement which they are I don't really care one way or the other really


You've never asked yourself why you needed to put one inside the box?

They don't get sent out with one on the inside.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

Now getting adverts for label printers!


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've never asked yourself why you needed to put one inside the box?
> 
> They don't get sent out with one on the inside.



The label that goes inside the box contains a bar code that is scanned when it gets back to the returns department. They open the box and check that the contents match the description of the goods.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2022)

Good morning from a dull, damp and breezy Coventry, the rain started just after tea and appears to have rained through the night.


----------



## rustybolts (17 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks , cool grey skies , lots of painting to be done today , now where did I put those brushes ?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2022)

I declare today to be miserable. It is wet, overcast and cold.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Aug 2022)

Good morning. It has been wet and windy since midnight, probably enough rain to do the allotment some good but not enough to fill my water butts. I have less then 300 litres stored and the village well which is usually my backup ran dry a week ago - I've never seen it empty before and nothing running in to it.

Skies are clearing so today's ride is going ahead, at least no one has messaged to wimp out yet. I'm saying nothing. I'll need an autumn base layer, armwarmers and a rain jacket!! In August. It's 10-11 miles to this morning's meet point and I may have a headwind so I'll be setting off with an hour to get there.

Whoop, whoop, whoop! British Gas. I can't quite believe this. Last week a guy promised to sort out my account, checked and corrected the readings and reset from August 1st. It happened. This morning I got an email with a statement showing us to be £140 in credit. WOWSER!

Must dash, have fun and behave and you know the rule........if you can't behave, don't get caught


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2022)

Good morning all. 
Today should be a day of thunderstorms and rain, but not yet.
All the usual things to do today, and if the rain does come, a bit of bike cleaning and fettling.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> The label that goes inside the box contains a bar code that is scanned when it gets back to the returns department. They open the box and check that the contents match the description of the goods.



I daresay it tells them who sent it back as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2022)

Cooooeeeee. We had some light rain last night as everything is dampish. Its dull. Its overcast and a bit moist. No wind at all though. Supposed to be 18 deg here today. No raining forecast. 

Some leaves on the trees are changing colour. Not sure if it's because of drought or because the weather is changing.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## gavroche (17 Aug 2022)

Bonjour. Blimey, we had some rain last night, it was belting it down and the washing was on the line. 
Oh well, it has got all day to dry now if the rain doesn't come back. 
Apart from walking Molly, nothing special planned so another easy day. Mrs G texted me to say they had storms in Bideford last night. and Clovelly is flooded apparently.


----------



## pawl (17 Aug 2022)

Good morning one and all.

Looks as though it rained most of the night Started at 6 PM yesterday and was still raining at 10 30 PM

Todays excitement Black bin with blue lid and brown bin collection day
Wednesday is. usually a cycling day for me.Looking at the sky and the wind don’t think I’ll bother.


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeeee. We had some light rain last night as everything is dampish. Its dull. Its overcast and a bit moist. No wind at all though. Supposed to be 18 deg here today. No raining forecast.
> 
> Some leaves on the trees are changing colour. Not sure if it's because of drought or because the weather is changing.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



The trees are shedding leaves because of stress. Lack of water. No rainfall for weeks, so they are drying out at root level which makes the trees shut down. It's happening all over the country.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Off for some shopping this morning and then the house hunting continues. I reckon I could tell you the price of every house for sale within 5 miles of Exmoor.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2022)

Where's Mo and Numbnuts!


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2022)

From Facebook this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where's Mo and Numbnuts!



I'm here. I got a bit carried away on my walk this morning so I've been out for a while!


----------



## slow scot (17 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm here. I got a bit carried away on my walk this morning so I've been out for a while!
> 
> View attachment 657658



Ah, the well known bent coat hanger walk!!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2022)

Couple of pics from my walk.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm here. I got a bit carried away on my walk this morning so I've been out for a while!
> 
> View attachment 657658


You take the shortcut on that last bit, a 69 foot drop.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You take the shortcut on that last bit, a 69 foot drop.



I didn't stop the gps until I was in the house. Probably affected the signal.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where's Mo and Numbnuts!


I'm here 


Mo1959 said:


> Couple of pics from my walk.
> 
> View attachment 657667
> 
> ...




Stunning, I think I would walk more if I had views like that


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'm here
> 
> 
> Stunning, I think I would walk more if I had views like that


Back still hurting?


----------



## Sterlo (17 Aug 2022)

Great views Mo, as I've mentioned before, we have no hills where I live. This is from a walk a couple of nights ago, about 2 minutes from our house, nice but flat. We're about 5 miles from the sea but if it wasn't for hedges, you would probably see it.


----------



## Sterlo (17 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off for some shopping this morning and then the house hunting continues. I reckon I could tell you the price of every house for sale within 5 miles of Exmoor.



With you on that one Dirk, we are in the early stages of planning to move to North Yorkshire, I'm looking constantly even though we're not ready yet, I know virtually all of the houses in our search area, and it's a large area at present.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> With you on that one Dirk, we are in the early stages of planning to move to North Yorkshire, I'm looking constantly even though we're not ready yet, I know virtually all of the houses in our search area, and it's a large area at present.


Immigration papers ready and approved?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off for some shopping this morning and then the house hunting continues. I reckon I could tell you the price of every house for sale within 5 miles of Exmoor.



I have to ask Dirk (and feel free to bin his question) but why do you want to move? You live in such a lovely area.


----------



## Sterlo (17 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Immigration papers ready and approved?



Won't need anything, Yorkshire born and bred.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have to ask Dirk (and feel free to bin his question) but why do you want to move? You live in such a lovely area.



We like the Exmoor area and we want to move closer to our best mates in Minehead.
We also need more room.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Back still hurting?



Yeah I spoke too soon yesterday "no pain killers" woke up middle of the night with real pain took two more co-codamol, still not much better.
It will go as it came, but it may take time.


----------



## Sterlo (17 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> We like the Exmoor area and we want to move closer to our best mates in Minehead.
> We also need more room.



Is that one of your search criteria, "must be within reasonable staggering distance of pub"?


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2022)

Something I thought of the other day and it works. We don't get many power cuts here, but when you do I lose my internet, that's were the idea came from as the router works on a step down transformer of 12 volt I have a small battery of 12v x 12.5AH so bought a plug off ebay and made up a lead and it all works, so now I can use my tablet if I get a power cut using WIFI


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2022)

I've just used the last of my Brooks Proofide on the 4 Brooks saddles I have, and the 2 leather covered San Marco Rolls.
As it is quite expensive normally, would Neatsfoot oil be a suitable alternative?
Do any of the learned collective here have any experience or thoughts on the subject.


----------



## pawl (17 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> From Facebook this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 657655



Glad you didn’t post that earlier Definitely would have caused a Weetabix choking spasm


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've just used the last of my Brooks Proofide on the 4 Brooks saddles I have, and the 2 leather covered San Marco Rolls.
> As it is quite expensive normally, would Neatsfoot oil be a suitable alternative?
> Do any of the learned collective here have any experience or thoughts on the subject.



Neatfoot oil will destroy the saddle, it for softening leather so in time the saddle will be too soft to support your weight and sag


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Neatfoot oil will destroy the saddle, it for softening leather so in time the saddle will be too soft to support your weight and sag



Thanks for that. I'll stick to the Proofide.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2022)

Postman has taken my parcel. Hoorah


----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2022)

is immanent
BBC at 14:00
Metcheck - it's raining now 
XC weather 14:00
14:00 Yep we have


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2022)

Still no rain today. It's a bit cloudy out there and quite humid, but no precipitation yet.


----------



## Paulus (17 Aug 2022)

It's gone quite dark out there and there are constant rumbles of thunder, but still no rain.


----------



## gavroche (17 Aug 2022)

Sunny here and the washing is drying out nicely. 
I was going to go for a ride but can't be bothered today. I did go yesterday and the day before so not feeling guilty. I keep checking the weather to see what it will be like on Sunday for the Tour de Mon on Anglesey and it should be ok, cloudy but no rain and a 14mph wind. I shall wait till tomorrow before I decide to enter and pay my fee.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Aug 2022)

Can't compete with @Mo1959 and her marathon walks, we managed only 5.5 miles today, but, some photographs to show for it (Teesdale, near Barnard Castle):


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2022)

Lol!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Aug 2022)




----------



## numbnuts (17 Aug 2022)

Well the rain didn't come to much, we had one clap of thunder and that was it, I wonder what tomorrow will bring


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2022)

Morning. Quite overcast here with  forecast soon so better head out. The old quads are feeling yesterday’s hilly walk so need to get them moving again before they seize up.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2022)

Morning all.
Very overcast and chilly this morning.
Been up 30 minutes but could just go back to bed


----------



## gavroche (18 Aug 2022)

Salut tout le monde. Up early this morning and no idea why. Not raining, just overcast.


----------



## Paulus (18 Aug 2022)

Good morning all.
A damp overcast start to the day here. The overnight rain has stopped, but it is quite sticky.
The domestic goddess that is me, has the washing machine on, and some vacuuming to be done a bit later on. 
After muttley has been walked I'll get out on the bike for a while. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2022)

Good morning all, washing machine on, bins to be emptied, floors to be mopped, out to lunch later and then down the club for the afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2022)

Cooooooooeeeeee. Cool here. Temp supposed to be 19 deg with rain today m that'll do.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2022)

And it's BIN DAY.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Arranging a viewing of a house later on. Will ring estate agent when they open at 9am.
On paper it has pretty much everything we want - 4 bedrooms, garden, garage, workshop, overlooking open countryside and.......an annexe with kitchen, living room, bathroom and bedroom - ideal for when friends visit.
It's only 9 miles away from our best mates, as well.


----------



## mikeIow (18 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Thanks for that. I'll stick to the Proofide.



I do wonder if other leather conditioning creams could work…..have a few in the cupboard, more cream-based than oil-based…
I’ve failed to do much with my Brooks so far, beyond the free sample…it’s probably got about 3-4000 miles of me on it so far, seems okay 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2022)

7.5 miles walked. My feet are a bit sore. Probably because I could do with losing a minimum of half a stone, but ideally a stone. I do ok for a while then go off the rails again!


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2022)

Good day. Slightly overcast but pleasantly warm. I have a load washed and on the line plus another in the washer. Started general downstairs tidy before cleaning. 

Disaster has struck. We have a small wine chiller in a cupboard in our porch. A damaged Pepsi can was chilling in the chiller. Opened door.....hmmmmm. One extra chore for today.

Great 95 miler yesterday. Legs were good but last night generally fatigued and bad cramp in a muscle I didn't know existed. We visited Service Course cafe/bike shop. It's very poor. Coffee and teacake OK but coffee half finished and cold before teacake arrived. I'd do the ride again but not the cafe. Poor bike shop by any standards.

On our ride we discussed next year's France tour. Buddy asked if I have a kit list and last night I dug one out from 2014!!! Updated this to reflect new bike etc. I don't believe this kit will fit in a fancy bike packing bag but I'll have to test it out. That's gonna be fun.......I love tour planning.


----------



## pawl (18 Aug 2022)

Had a lot of rain yesterday.Just out interest I dug a spade full of soil up to see how far it had penetrated Below two inches soil was bone dry.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2022)

I have a load of washing on the line, but it looks like we may well have rain so I will have to keep a close eye on it just in case


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a load of washing on the line, but it looks like we may well have rain so I will have to keep a close eye on it just in case



We've got that very fine drizzle now.

Just browsing the internet news. I see Amol Rajan has got the job of replacing Jeremy Paxman as the host of University Challenge.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2022)

I was thinking of making a cake, but I can't be arsed


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I was thinking of making a cake, but I can't be arsed



I am thinking about a half hour walk before lunch but not sure I can be arsed either


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> We've got that very fine drizzle now.
> 
> Just browsing the internet news. I see Amol Rajan has got the job of replacing Jeremy Paxman as the host of University Challenge.



I've never heard of him, I had to look him up.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2022)

We have a bit of drizzle as well. I've had to move my washing inside. Currently it's draped over the doors, chairs, fire Place etc.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have a bit of drizzle as well. I've had to move my washing inside. Currently it's draped over the doors, chairs, fire Place etc.



I washed a few things earlier but I’ve just put them over the drier and put it in my hall cupboard as there’s a bit of warmth from the hot water tank in there.

Just had a thought. If this energy crisis gets any worse I could sit in the cupboard myself.


----------



## monkers (18 Aug 2022)

I'm still alive!

Hope life is being kind to the kind folk on here. xx


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I washed a few things earlier but I’ve just puttinthem over the drier and put it in my hall cupboard as there’s a bit of warmth from the hot water tank in there.
> 
> Just had a thought. If this energy crisis gets any worse I could sit in the cupboard myself.





I think I will buy one of those clothes dryers that you can hang things on and dry the clothes on that. It will definitely be a lot cheaper than using the tumble dryer. I refuse to use that now.

In fact, now I have the spare room as my workroom, I can put it in there to dry stuff. It'll get things out of the way as well.


----------



## gavroche (18 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I was thinking of making a cake, but I can't be arsed



I was thinking of going to Lidl as well but can't be bothered.


----------



## gavroche (18 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think I will buy one of those clothes dryers that you can hang things on and dry the clothes on that. It will definitely be a lot cheaper than using the tumble dryer. I refuse to use that now.
> 
> In fact, now I have the spare room as my workroom, I can put it in there to dry stuff. It'll get things out of the way as well.



Make sure you leave a window open though to avoid condensation.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2022)

Gone very humid here and 28,8c too


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2022)

monkers said:


> I'm still alive!
> 
> Hope life is being kind to the kind folk on here. xx



Well that's good to know


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2022)

monkers said:


> I'm still alive!
> 
> Hope life is being kind to the kind folk on here. xx



Great to hear from you @monk
It gets a bit worrying, at our time of life, when folk just drop off the scene. 

Waiting for estate agent to come back to me regarding viewings - got three lined up, so I suppose it takes a bit of organisation to get them all in on one day.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> We've got that very fine drizzle now.
> 
> Just browsing the internet news. I see Amol Rajan has got the job of replacing Jeremy Paxman as the host of University Challenge.



Not that I am old but I've not watched that since Bamber Gasgoyne


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have a bit of drizzle as well. I've had to move my washing inside. Currently it's draped over the doors, chairs, fire Place etc.



Can you still find Mr WD?


----------



## 12boy (18 Aug 2022)

I also am glad you are alive and was actually wondering if you were.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Aug 2022)

Late lunch decision made.
Noodles, peppers, onions and egg (fried in the noodles).


----------



## gavroche (18 Aug 2022)

monkers said:


> I'm still alive!
> 
> Hope life is being kind to the kind folk on here. xx



Welcome back. I thought you had done a @Drago on us.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Can you still find Mr WD?





He is around here somewhere I'm sure I nust can't quite place him at the moment


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2022)

monkers said:


> I'm still alive!
> 
> Hope life is being kind to the kind folk on here. xx



Hope this means you will pop in more often. Always enjoy what you have to say.


----------



## Sterlo (18 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> He is around here somewhere I'm sure I nust can't quite place him at the moment



Accidentally or intentionally?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had a thought. If this energy crisis gets any worse I could sit in the cupboard myself.



Could you still connect to broadband? Or will we have to spend the winter wondering if Mo is in her cupboard?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think I will buy one of those clothes dryers that you can hang things on and dry the clothes on that. It will definitely be a lot cheaper than using the tumble dryer. I refuse to use that now.
> 
> In fact, now I have the spare room as my workroom, I can put it in there to dry stuff. It'll get things out of the way as well.



We have a clothes horse and it's going to get more use. Already decided I'm going to change beds, white and colour washes on a good drying rather than on my housework day.

The thing which is exercising my mind is electricity. I'm monitoring daily usage which is consistently costing £1.73/day. We're running a freezer, fridge, washing machine, TV, charging phones, tablets, laptops and I estimate 5 hours of a single light bulb. That works out at £12/week, £624/year. It's summer! 

I'm convinced the freezer is costing a fortune, it's always running, can hear the motor. Tonight I'm turning it off at 7.00pm and will check our consumption over 12 hours compared with the days it's on.

This by the way is very unusual behaviour for me. 

Gas is currently 7p per day. Cooking and showers.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2022)

monkers said:


> I'm still alive!
> 
> Hope life is being kind to the kind folk on here. xx


Much the same as normal.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We have a clothes horse and it's going to get more use. Already decided I'm going to change beds, white and colour washes on a good drying rather than on my housework day.
> 
> The thing which is exercising my mind is electricity. I'm monitoring daily usage which is consistently costing £1.73/day. We're running a freezer, fridge, washing machine, TV, charging phones, tablets, laptops and I estimate 5 hours of a single light bulb. That works out at £12/week, £624/year. It's summer!
> 
> ...



Fridges and freezers and emersion heaters for your hot water all cost quite a bit. Kettles as well. I go round turning everything off at the mains now.


----------



## rustybolts (18 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Quite overcast here with  forecast soon so better head out. The old quads are feeling yesterday’s hilly walk so need to get them moving again before they seize up.


----------



## Paulus (18 Aug 2022)

Afternoon all. 
Went out on the old refurbished Raleigh today, all was well until after a few miles going up a hill, the chain snapped 
I have a quick link for the 6 speed chain, but can I get it to lock in place, no.
I think it is the original chain, so I will get a new one tomorrow from the LBS.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2022)

I’ve got serious DOMS in my quads today after that climb yesterday. Maybe it’ll make them stronger 

Chicken Jalfrezi and rice for tea shortly.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Aug 2022)

The Range Rover that got stolen the other night has been found, but it's not drivable and I bet the engine has been trashed too.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Fridges and freezers and emersion heaters for your hot water all cost quite a bit. Kettles as well. I go round turning everything off at the mains now.



I have a power meter - I think they cost about £15 - I use it to check when I wonder what things are using
The main problem with them can be reading the things - I normally end up putting and extension cable into the device's normal socket and then I can have the power meter somewhere convenient to read it

This is how I worked out how much it takes to charge my ebike - and how much the charger uses when it is left plugged in


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2022)

From my Facebook page this evening, lol!

I have just had some Emails from Dave, my builder friend, which I think are OK to share on Facebook O

Cheers !! Ray <(")

For some time many of us have wondered just who is Jack Schitt?

We find ourselves at a loss when someone says, 'You don't know Jack Schitt!'

Well, thanks to genealogy efforts, you can now respond in an intellectual way.

Jack Schitt is the only son of Awe Schitt.

Awe Schitt was married to O. Schitt, the fertilizer magnate, and owner of Knee-deep N. Schitt, Inc. They had one son, Jack.

In turn, Jack Schitt married Noe Schitt. The deeply religious couple produced six children: Holie Schitt, Giva Schitt, Fulla Schitt,
Bull Schitt, and the twins Deep Schitt and Dip Schitt.

Against her parents' objections, Deep Schitt married Dumb Schitt, a high school dropout.

After being married 15 years, Jack and Noe Schitt divorced. Noe
Schitt later married Ted Sherlock, and because her kids were living with them, she wanted to keep her previous name. She was then known as Noe Schitt-Sherlock.

Meanwhile, Dip Schitt married Loda Schitt, and they produced a
son with a rather nervous disposition who was nick-named Chicken Schitt.

Two of the other six children, Fulla Schitt and Giva Schitt, were inseparable throughout childhood and subsequently married the Happens brothers in a dual ceremony.

The wedding announcement in the newspaper announced the Schitt-Happens nuptials.

The Schitt-Happens children were Dawg, Byrd, and Horse.

Bull Schitt, the prodigal son, left home to tour the world.

He recently returned from Italy with his new Italian bride, Pisa Schitt.

Now when someone says, 'You don't know Jack Schitt,' you can correct them.

Sincerely,
Crock O. Schitt.


----------



## rustybolts (18 Aug 2022)

Dave R , I nearly schi** myself laughing at that , absolutely brilliant


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve got serious DOMS in my quads today after that climb yesterday. Maybe it’ll make them stronger
> 
> Chicken Jalfrezi and rice for tea shortly.



Well I had to Google DOMS...........yer pays yer money, and takes yer choice........

DOMS) is a familiar experience for the elite or novice athlete.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Well I had to Google DOMS...........yer pays yer money, and takes yer choice........
> 
> DOMS) is a familiar experience for the elite or novice athlete.



OK - I was a bit worried about searching for DOMS on the WWW
worried it might come up with something from a tractor website - as that MP said

but it didn't - much to my surprise

so I learned something!


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this evening, lol!
> 
> I have just had some Emails from Dave, my builder friend, which I think are OK to share on Facebook O
> 
> ...


They even got a creek named after them.


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> OK - I was a bit worried about searching for DOMS on the WWW
> worried it might come up with something from a tractor website - as that MP said
> 
> but it didn't - much to my surprise
> ...




You've never experienced delayed onset muscle soreness? or experienced it but didn't know what it was called?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2022)

Enjoyed the athletics. Think I’ll catch up on Shetland now before bed time.


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> They even got a creek named after them.



That place is OK as long as you've got a paddle.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2022)

Why? Oh why? Oh why am I awake? Just made a brew so I shall read and hopefully doze off again.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2022)

Morning. Overcast, breezy and showers for us today. Not much motivation to do much anyway but should manage a couple of walks.

I enjoyed the athletics from the European Games last night then caught up with Shetland which was good again.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2022)

That sh*t fatigue hit me a few days ago. Yesterday I went to bed at 1300......woke at what I assumed would be 1700ish, only to find it was midnight. Watched a good nature prog then went back to bed


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> That sh*t fatigue hit me a few days ago. Yesterday I went to bed at 1300......woke at what I assumed would be 1700ish, only to find it was midnight. Watched a good nature prog then went back to bed



Did you get to sleep again? Hope you feel rested.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2022)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Did you get to sleep again? Hope you feel rested.


Like a log.
Thanks


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2022)

Coooeeeeee. Clear skies and sunny if a tad on the cooling side.

And its Friday once again.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2022)

Morning all, a broken nights sleep. I was awake at 2am, 5am, and 6. Woke up again at 7.30 feeling like I've been clubbed over the head.
All the usual things to do this morning, then meet up with the escape committee at the Black Horse for lunch as one of our friends is going back to Australia on Sunday. He'll be away until December.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Yay! Tis Fish Friday.......I remembered this week!
Doing the quintessential pensioner thing today. 
Going by bus to Wetherspoons.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay! Tis Fish Friday.......I remembered this week!
> Doing the quintessential pensioner thing today.
> Going by bus to Wetherspoons.



I've never taken the bus to Wetherspoons, I'm not sure I've ever been in a Wetherspoons, if I have it must have been a long time ago.


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I've never taken the bus to Wetherspoons, I'm not sure I've ever been in a Wetherspoons, if I have it must have been a long time ago.



Going to have a quick spray over with my 'Stale Cabbage & Piss' deodorant before we go.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Going to have a quick spray over with my 'Stale Cabbage & Piss' deodorant before we go.



I've never used deodorant.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2022)

Morning. Got a 5 mile walk done but got rained on and had to change the bottom half and socks when I got back. We have sun at the moment but not sure if it's here to stay.

I don't envy Dave7's fatigue, but I do envy his ability to sleep. I've long forgotten what a long night of unbroken sleep feels like. I think I must be related to Maggie Thatcher. 3 hours is plenty


----------



## rustybolts (19 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Going to have a quick spray over with my 'Stale Cabbage & Piss' deodorant before we go.


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I've never taken the bus to Wetherspoons, I'm not sure I've ever been in a Wetherspoons, if I have it must have been a long time ago.



There are some crap Witherspoons Regular visit to Witherspoons in Stone Staffordshire Food and service good.Loughborough the same.
P


----------



## rustybolts (19 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Got a 5 mile walk done but got rained on and had to change the bottom half and socks when I got back. We have sun at the moment but not sure if it's here to stay.
> 
> I don't envy Dave7's fatigue, but I do envy his ability to sleep. I've long forgotten what a long night of unbroken sleep feels like. I think I must be related to Maggie Thatcher. 3 hours is plenty



My sleep pattern ( or lack of ) is similar to yours , it has been a cause of concern to me for years as the long term effects of bad sleep pattern are not good. I do drink a fair bit of coffee which I tried to give up and failed . Trying to get to like green tea ( organic) as its supposed to really battle the potential of dementia . I Don't have the motivation to stop looking at screen or eating for 4 or 5 hours before bed either


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2022)

Houseworky stuff done ✔️. And today I have made the effort to make a coffee cake (without walnuts). Check ✔️. 

Now for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> My sleep pattern ( or lack of ) is similar to yours , it has been a cause of concern to me for years as the long term effects of bad sleep pattern are not good. I do drink a fair bit of coffee which I tried to give up and failed . Trying to get to like green tea ( organic) as its supposed to really battle the potential of dementia . I Don't have the motivation to stop looking at screen or eating for 4 or 5 hours before bed either



I've been off coffee for 3 months now apart from the odd decaf coffee or tea which has negligible amounts of caffeine in them, but can't say I've noticed any improvements in sleep so far. Less headaches though so that alone is worth it for me. Yes, it worries me a bit too, especially when you enjoy exercise. I feel you can never really recover properly.


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> View attachment 657916



Definitely the Brut.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2022)

I can't live without coffee. I hate tea. Always have. I don't even like the smell of the stuff 

My cKe is out of the oven now.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2022)

I am watching the gymnastics. If I wasn't actually seeing it I would say that what they do is impossible. Amazing and breathtaking.
NB
I doubt even Mo could do these things.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I am watching the gymnastics. If I wasn't actually seeing it I would say that what they do is impossible. Amazing and breathtaking.
> NB
> I doubt even Mo could do these things.



I definitely couldn’t! I’m seriously inflexible. Did you watch any of the BMX biking? It was amazing too. Seemed almost super human what they could do on the bikes.

Another short walk done before lunch which is just a sandwich and cuppa. It’s windy here which keeps blowing sharp showers over.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I definitely couldn’t! I’m seriously inflexible. Did you watch any of the BMX biking? It was amazing too. Seemed almost super human what they could do on the bikes.
> 
> Another short walk done before lunch which is just a sandwich and cuppa. It’s windy here which keeps blowing sharp showers over.



Didn't see the biking but I do enjoy watching it.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2022)

Mo.....when at school I desperately wanted and tried to be good at gymnastics. I just couldn't do it.
Co-ordination, timing, whatever.....it just would not happen.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2022)

I’m getting a bit fed up of threads being closed that have the slightest political or current affairs affecting cycling being closed.  Some of them are good and interesting.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m getting a bit fed up of threads being closed that have the slightest political or current affairs affecting cycling being closed.  Some of them are good and interesting.



With you there Mo. You can't even reason with the Mods......its their decision and thats it.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m getting a bit fed up of threads being closed that have the slightest political or current affairs affecting cycling being closed.  Some of them are good and interesting.



Which threads?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Which threads?



The one about number plates on bikes. It’s not like there was any arguing or anything. Surely if political decisions are being contemplated that directly affect cycling they could be discussed.


----------



## gavroche (19 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m getting a bit fed up of threads being closed that have the slightest political or current affairs affecting cycling being closed.  Some of them are good and interesting.



It is a free country you know, freedom of expression and all that.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> It is a free country you know, freedom of expression and all that.



There’s a new one started. See how long it lasts.


----------



## Sterlo (19 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The one about number plates on bikes. It’s not like there was any arguing or anything. Surely if political decisions are being contemplated that directly affect cycling they could be discussed.



I don't think it's a political thing, more the fact that there are about 4 different threads for the same thing


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The one about number plates on bikes. It’s not like there was any arguing or anything. Surely if political decisions are being contemplated that directly affect cycling they could be discussed.



There were at least two threads on that subject and those two got merged, the merged thread is still about, or was the last time I looked.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> You've never experienced delayed onset muscle soreness? or experienced it but didn't know what it was called?



Never heard it called DOMS - just "you sometimes get stiff after exercise"


As for today - I had an 'adventure'
Puncture about 8 miles from home
OK - no problem - we have the technology
except that the pump had somehow managed to unscrew itself and was in several bit all over the bag.
And at some point something gooey had merged with a biscuit and covered all the parts in gunk
Cleaned and reassembled it but it would not work - appeared totally broken

so 8 mile walk home it was then.

I asked a couple of drivers if they had a pump (car type valves) but they didn't - but I remembered there was a garage a mile or so down the road so I popped in there so see if they could help with some air
They were really really nice and tried to pupm the tyre up - resulting in the tyre still being flat and all the tyre sealant oozing out over the floor

As I now had access to air I could change the inner tube - the nice people even leant me a rag to clean up all the sealant that was everywhere

Got it all sorted and they blew the tyre up for me and I was off on my way!

WHen I got home I checked out the old inner tube - I was assuming that an old puncture repair had failed but it turned out that the seam had split over a 2 inch section and all the sealant must have just flooded out
not seen an inner tube fail that badly before - I am assuming it got over stressed in the heat a few days ago and a bump on the road was too much for it!


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Never heard it called DOMS - just "you sometimes get stiff after exercise"
> 
> 
> As for today - I had an 'adventure'
> ...



Its annoying when that happens, I've had it happen a few times.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2022)

Good afternoon. I got a bit hassled earlier and forgot to say hello. Weather has been pretty good and we now have a beautiful breezy afternoon.

A walking day today, we did 7 very enjoyable miles with four good friends. Excellent walk

Tried turning off the freezer last night for 12 hours but after three hours the temperature had dropped 3⁰ and I decided not to risk 12 hours. I've read about freezer maintenance. Seems the coils should be cleaned regularly to maximise heat exchange - when I've finished my brew that's my next task. Also need to look at improving the airflow to the back where the heat exchanger is located by pulling it forward a few inches.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2022)

The heat exchanger was disappointingly clean so that's not going to make much difference. I've left a 6" gap between the wall and back of the freezer.

Rehomed several spiders.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2022)

Mrs P has enquired about the freezer..........I got a pitying look and remarks about my having a new hobby.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good afternoon. I got a bit hassled earlier and forgot to say hello. Weather has been pretty good and we now have a beautiful breezy afternoon.
> 
> A walking day today, we did 7 very enjoyable miles with four good friends. Excellent walk
> 
> Tried turning off the freezer last night for 12 hours but after three hours the temperature had dropped 3⁰ and I decided not to risk 12 hours. I've read about freezer maintenance. Seems the coils should be cleaned regularly to maximise heat exchange - when I've finished my brew that's my next task. Also need to look at improving the airflow to the back where the heat exchanger is located by pulling it forward a few inches.


You tried cleaning the radiator?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You tried cleaning the radiator?



I'm not sure what you mean by this?


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this?


You got something like this visible on the back?





It's a great collector of grease and dust.


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You got something like this visible on the back?
> View attachment 657966
> 
> It's a great collector of grease and dust.



I give mine a vacuum every year or so.
Get all the dust and fluff off.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You got something like this visible on the back?
> View attachment 657966
> 
> It's a great collector of grease and dust.



Yes, I cleaned that this evening.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2022)

From my facebook page tonight.

A teacher asks the class to name things that end with 'tor' that eat things.
The first little boy says, "Alligator."
"Very good," the teacher says, "that's a big word."
The second boy says, "Predator."
"Yes, that's another big word. Well done," she says.
Little Johnny says, "Vibrator."
After nearly falling off her chair, she says, "That is a big word, but it doesn't eat anything."
"Well", says Little Johnny, "my sister has one and she says it eats f*****g batteries
like there's no tomorrow!"


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> I give mine a vacuum every year or so.
> Get all the dust and fluff off.



I hardly touch our fridge/freezer, it'll get de iced when it gets too bad,cleaned when it gets too mucky and pulled out to clean behind about once a year, its such a faf to get out I'd rather not move it, its got wheels on the back and feet on the front so it need the front lifting as I pull it towards me, a daft design.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Aug 2022)

`


classic33 said:


> You got something like this visible on the back?
> View attachment 657966
> 
> It's a great collector of grease and dust.


It's also an air sourced heat pump. ( imagine the big coil that gets hot being inside your house, and the inside of the fridge that keeps things cold being outside your house but the door is missing ) That's how Air sourced heat pumps work.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's also an air sourced heat pump. ( imagine the big coil that gets hot being inside your house, and the inside of the fridge that keeps things cold being outside your house but the door is missing ) That's how Air sourced heat pumps work.


Why would you want a heat pump that cools your house down?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Aug 2022)




----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2022)

Get a John Beer, forget the John Deere.


----------



## cougie uk (20 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why would you want a heat pump that cools your house down?



I would imagine that would be quite handy next time we have a heat wave ?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 658004



Don't get me started on that


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why would you want a heat pump that cools your house down?


As I wrote, the coil bit gets warm so it would heat your house. A lot of heat pumps are reversible so can cool your house in the summer and heat it in the winter.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> `
> 
> It's also an air sourced heat pump. ( imagine the big coil that gets hot being inside your house, and the inside of the fridge that keeps things cold being outside your house but the door is missing ) That's how Air sourced heat pumps work.



But won't the cat's steal the meat ?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> As I wrote, the coil bit gets warm so it would heat your house. A lot of heat pumps are reversible so can cool your house in the summer and heat it in the winter.



I have my box freezer in my pantry. It's amazing just how warm it gets In there in the summer. I quite open have to open the door to let the heat out.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2022)

Coooooooeeeeee. We had torrential rain last night. Almost biblical. Everything is now very wet. Its dark and bleh now.

Today will be a  and cake kinda day I think.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> `
> 
> It's also an air sourced heat pump. ( imagine the big coil that gets hot being inside your house, and the inside of the fridge that keeps things cold being outside your house but the door is missing ) That's how Air sourced heat pumps work.



It made me think of what other objects work in reverse ? A camera in reverse would become a projector .


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2022)

Morning. The rain came on around 5am so I just lay as long as I could but the old hips start getting achy so had to get up. I’ll wait till later to get out as I don’t fancy another soaking this morning.

I gave Marriage a go last night and forced myself to watch 2 episodes. I’m sure the writer is trying to cleverly show the tedium of a long term relationship or something, but it isn’t working for me.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. The rain came on around 5am so I just lay as long as I could but the old hips start getting achy so had to get up. I’ll wait till later to get out as I don’t fancy another soaking this morning.
> 
> I gave Marriage a go last night and forced myself to watch 2 episodes. I’m sure the writer is trying to cleverly show the tedium of a long term relationship or something, but it isn’t working for me.



Is it based on a normal working couple or film or football celebrities ? If the latter it would be full of action ! Divorces , legal action , more weddings and so on .
I sometimes wonder if they become addicted to marzipan !


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. The rain came on around 5am so I just lay as long as I could but the old hips start getting achy so had to get up. I’ll wait till later to get out as I don’t fancy another soaking this morning.
> 
> I gave Marriage a go last night and forced myself to watch 2 episodes. I’m sure the writer is trying to cleverly show the tedium of a long term relationship or something, but it isn’t working for me.


2 Episodes .. I gave up after 10 minutes of episode 1. I didn’t get beyond the argument about chips or a jacket potato. Mrs JK managed all of episode 1 .


----------



## PaulSB (20 Aug 2022)

Good Morning and bang on cue the 50% chance of rain has arrived. Dark, overcast and drizzly but forecast to improve. 

I will join the Club Ride at 9.25 as it passes my road and will very likely peel off and head for home after 24 miles. Small person is arriving for a sleepover this morning. Not sure what I will do, still the route is very handy to let me jump on and short cut if I wish...........................I wonder who designed the route for today??? 

Not much else to say. Hoping the weather is decent this after so I can take small person to the village sports club where the cricket will be on and lots of kids running around. We will see.


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2022)

Good morning all.
No rain her today, clear skys, but nice and cool .
Off to London Colney nature reserve later. I used to go fishing there, 60 years ago with my Dad when the old gravel pits were leased by the Barnet and District fishing club. Nowadays it is a reserve and it is a nice walk all around there, and somewhere new for Millie the Collie to explore.
Lunch will be had in the Green Dragon pub by the River Colne.
I have a new chain to fit onto the Raleigh Royal, which should take all of 10 minutes which includes shortening it to the correct length.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

A day of sorting and storing stuff today - making a start on tidying the bungalow up ready to put it on the market.
We've got two house viewings booked near Watchet on Monday - one of which looks very promising.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2022)

I recorded 1 episode of marriage, but after hearing how dire it was I deleted it without watching it. I won't bother with it.


----------



## Paulus (20 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I recorded 1 episode of marriage, but after hearing how dire it was I deleted it without watching it. I won't bother with it.



I'm going to stick with it, just in case is gets better, you never know.
It helps me get to sleep if nothing else.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> I'm going to stick with it, just in case is gets better, you never know.
> It helps me get to sleep if nothing else.



Curiosity usually gets the better of me and I keep watching just to see how it finishes. I’m sure I can cope with another 2 episodes


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2022)

Don’t know what Molly has done with her toy she was playing with last night. She really likes it but I can’t find it anywhere. Found a scrunched up paper ball under the furniture so she’s playing with that now. 😺


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks,
Granddaughter and a schoolfriend are having a joint Birthday party at lunchtime. An hour on the Bouncy Castles at the local leisure centre followed by a party should be chaotic. Adults aren't allowed on the bouncy castles 🤔😁


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Granddaughter and a schoolfriend are having a joint Birthday party at lunchtime. An hour on the Bouncy Castles at the local leisure centre followed by a party should be chaotic. Adults aren't allowed on the bouncy castles 🤔😁



I presume you would have had a go if allowed?


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> I'm going to stick with it, just in case is gets better, you never know.
> It helps me get to sleep if nothing else.



A bit like real life then?


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2022)

Think the rain has almost gone and we now have patches of blue sky and sun. I’ll maybe get a walk before lunch.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Aug 2022)

Just noticed the amount of fruit on the passion flower plant. Not sure what to do with it, I’ve never eaten any. I suppose when it’s finished fruiting I should chop it back, any one have any experience with the plant?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 658038
> Just noticed the amount of fruit on the passion flower plant. Not sure what to do with it, I’ve never eaten any. I suppose when it’s finished fruiting I should chop it back, any one have any experience with the plant?



Quick google says, although there’s lots of seeds, it is delicious to eat and you can make jam with it. Not sure about cutting it back though. There’s usually a specific best time of year for fruit trees. Maybe Paul might know when he gets back from his jaunt.


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 658039



You are becoming a serious rival to Dave r


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks, I've been for an early bimble, out the house about twenty past seven. I've ridden my Birchley Heath loop and covered 25 miles. A lovely morning for a bike ride, bright, sunny, breezy and a touch chilly. Having missed last weeks bimble it was lovely to get out and stretch my legs, out of Coventry through Keresley, up Breach Oak lane, through Ansley then right to do the loop through Birchley Heath then right past Hoar Park the left onto the Tamworth road and into Coventry, rode down the Scotchill, burnaby road and the left onto Holbrook Lane and home. A very pleasent couple of hours on the bike.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2022)

Walk eventually done. Just under 5 miles. I had a thin micro fleece jacket on but really didn't need it as it's warm even in the wind.

Nearly sandwich time I suppose. 🐱 gets a small handful of dry food at lunchtime. I ask her if she wants her sweeties and she comes running


----------



## numbnuts (20 Aug 2022)




----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2022)

25 miles on the bike this morning and 2 hours pushing my Good Lady round town in her wheelchair this afternoon, I'm knackered tonight.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2022)

Its awfully quiet round here today, where is everybody? Am I missing something?


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 658085


Wotsthalost


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Its awfully quiet round here today, where is everybody? Am I missing something?


Maybe "Marriage" has got them all!


----------



## numbnuts (21 Aug 2022)

still no one about, think I'll go some where else to play..........


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Its awfully quiet round here today, where is everybody? Am I missing something?



I've been grandparenting...............anyone want a small child, delivery included.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2022)

@Tenkaykev I know nothing about passion fruit other than they're great to eat, make jam etc. Re growing and pruning I got this from the RHS website. Makes sense to me, as it should from the RHS, and is simple to carry out.

I suggest you try YouTube as well. Enjoy

RHS passion fruit


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2022)

Good morning. Very still and cool and looks as though a beautiful day ahead. Small person has embraced Sunday with great enthusiasm. Old person is pouring coffee down his neck......fast! She slept 8.15 to 5.45 which is brilliant. I did almost the same! Mrs P is sleeping.

Had a good ride yesterday morning and joined the group for 20 miles before peeling off for home through a heavy headwind. Everyone bar me on Di2. A good friend of mine had just had hers "fixed" and within three miles it wasn't fixed any more. She had to bail out before we hit the hills. That's the thing with Di2, it's either great or nackered!

Small person is being very good, occupying herself but I suspect "book" and "choose" are not far off. I love early language; we use 20 words when two get the message over very succinctly.

I shall return.


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

Morning. I was up at first light, quick cuppa then out the door at 5.30. I walked just over 2 miles to warm up then jogged 4 miles home. Hard work as the legs weren't keen today and felt like I was wearing lead diving boots.  I still enjoy the buzz running gives me though. 

Better go and run a bath and get my damp gear off before I get chilled.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've been grandparenting...............anyone want a small child, delivery included.



Been there, got the tee shirt etc. My "little" one is 19 now


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2022)

Looking at the sky it's hard to believe the torrential rain we had overnight.....it woke me up and that ain't easy.


----------



## Paulus (21 Aug 2022)

Good morning all. 
A cloudy start to the day here in Barnet. 
Dog walking, followed by some domestics and then out on the bike for a while. 
I will have to pick up some milk on the way home, I've only got enough for one more cup of tea.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2022)

Cooooooeeeeee. Damp again today. Not cold though.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

More unclutterring today. We knocked the utility room into shape yesterday - all spic and span now ready for estate agents photographs.
Only got bedroom 2 and kitchen to do now, which we will tackle later today and tomorrow.
Lunch booked at the Crown later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks,
Off to Poole shortly as Mrs Tenkaykev has an optician appointment at 10:00. It’s open day at RNLI headquarters which is conveniently less than 100 metres from the optician so we plan to wander around there. That should take us up to lunchtime so a pub lunch is also on the cards. 
Have a peaceful day folks 👍😎


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Off to Poole shortly as Mrs Tenkaykev has an optician appointment at 10:00. It’s open day at RNLI headquarters which is conveniently less than 100 metres from the optician so we plan to wander around there. That should take us up to lunchtime so a pub lunch is also on the cards.
> Have a peaceful day folks 👍😎



An optician open on a Sunday? That's pretty unusual I would have thought.

Porridge finished so cuppa now. 

I watched the third episode of Marriage last night. I am a glutton for punishment.  Van Der Valk is on tonight, but I want to watch the athletics so I'll catch up on it another night.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

I thought this would happen sadly. 

uk-wales-62610727


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought this would happen sadly.
> 
> uk-wales-62610727



I hadn't thought of this but when one does it's not surprising under the circumstances.

Small one is now sparko. Mrs P has appeared for coffee........I've informed her small person has already wandered round downstairs, located all her swimming 🏊‍♀️ stuff and put it in her bag. Clear message there and pretty good for 21 months.

🏊‍♂️ is not my domain.........

Wordled in two........impressive


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought this would happen sadly.
> 
> uk-wales-62610727





Very sad but to be honest getting a pet has always been so easy and cheap. And some owners just don't treat animals as they should. 

Let's hope they find better homes, but In all honesty people can no longer afford to feed or pay vet fees . Its sad that it costs more to have a cats teeth seen to than to see a vet as you have found out. 

People however get pets without thinking or caring about those costs. That's one reason why I won't have another pet. 

This is going to happen a lot more in the coming months as well.

I think this is a subject that could cause some arguments .


----------



## oldwheels (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> An optician open on a Sunday? That's pretty unusual I would have thought.



Specsavers probably.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Very sad but to be honest getting a pet has always been so easy and cheap. And some owners just don't treat animals as they should.
> 
> Let's hope they find better homes, but In all honesty people can no longer afford to feed or pay vet fees . Its sad that it costs more to have a cats teeth seen to than to see a vet as you have found out.
> 
> ...



Have to admit, if it wasn't for having to dip into my inheritance money for Molly's treatment, I wouldn't manage it. In fact, I doubt if I could manage on just my work pension at the moment. My direct debits will soon be as much 

I just wish people would think ahead and consider all the costs and problems of pet ownership before they rush out and get one. It's not the purchasing of the pet that costs all that much, but the cost of care over the years you have them, and if you aren't going to do it properly, then I don't think you should do it at all. It's just not fair on the poor pets.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Specsavers probably.



I never thought about them. Yes, you are probably correct.


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> An optician open on a Sunday? That's pretty unusual I would have thought.
> 
> Porridge finished so cuppa now.
> 
> I watched the third episode of Marriage last night. I am a glutton for punishment.  Van Der Valk is on tonight, but I want to watch the athletics so I'll catch up on it another night.



Optician open on Sunday?Ill have to check the calendar I know I get my days mixed upGot me worried now.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

Just realised it's the Crieff Highland games today. I should be hearing the skirl of bagpipes wafting over soon. I haven't been to them for years but they seem popular. Hopefully the weather will hold.


Quite a lot of running and cycling events as well as the usual caber tossing, hammer throwing, etc.


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just realised it's the Crieff Highland games today. I should be hearing the skirl of bagpipes wafting over soon. I haven't been to them for years but they seem popular. Hopefully the weather will hold.
> 
> 
> Quite a lot of running and cycling events as well as the usual caber tossing, hammer throwing, etc.
> View attachment 658167



I bet Drago has entered the 'Catching the Hammer's event.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> An optician open on a Sunday? That's pretty unusual I would have thought.
> 
> Porridge finished so cuppa now.
> 
> I watched the third episode of Marriage last night. I am a glutton for punishment.  Van Der Valk is on tonight, but I want to watch the athletics so I'll catch up on it another night.



It’s the optician in the Asda store Mo. I’ve been using them for years and been really pleased with the service.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just realised it's the Crieff Highland games today. I should be hearing the skirl of bagpipes wafting over soon. I haven't been to them for years but they seem popular. Hopefully the weather will hold.
> 
> 
> Quite a lot of running and cycling events as well as the usual caber tossing, hammer throwing, etc.
> View attachment 658167


They have a "Kilt Race", do the kilts run or is it a race for the kilt.

Why is the Highland Dancing, last item before 1.30pm, an Irish Jig?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> They have a "Kilt Race", do the kilts run or is it a race for the kilt.



Think you're supposed to wear a kilt to take part. Anything goes though, so no need to have a proper kilt. Tartan skirt or even a DIY job with some tartan material. Just a bit of fun, although I'm sure some will be taking it seriously.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Think you're supposed to wear a kilt to take part. Anything goes though, so no need to have a proper kilt. Tartan skirt or even a DIY job with some tartan material. Just a bit of fun, although I'm sure some will be taking it seriously.


Wear something at least.

Have the bagpipes been heard yet?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wear something at least.
> 
> Have the bagpipes been heard yet?



Can't say I have heard anything yet and I'm not that far away as the crow flies.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2022)

Houseworky stuff done. I am now slobbing doing nothing. We have soft rain here. 

Probably having either cottage pie or chilli today. It depends


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't say I have heard anything yet and I'm not that far away as the crow flies.


Well the solo piping was over an hour ago and the parade starts soon. Either they have them on silent or they dunna carry no distance at all.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Well the solo piping was over an hour ago and the parade starts soon. Either they have them on silent or they dunna carry no distance at all.


It's a westerly wind today so maybe carrying the sound away. Thought I heard the commentator on the loudspeaker just now. I should definitely hear the pipe band parade when they arrive. I still get goose bumps when I hear a pipe band.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It's a westerly wind today so maybe carrying the sound away. Thought I heard the commentator on the loudspeaker just now. I should definitely hear the pipe band parade when they arrive. I still get goose bumps when I hear a pipe band.


I thought they were supposed to drive fear into yer enemies when heard, while providing a rallying cry for your own. 
How are they supposed to do that if they can't be heard.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I never thought about them. Yes, you are probably correct.



Specsavers in Oban is certainly open on Sundays so I imagine the whole chain would be mostly the same. More a franchise than a chain I suspect so it could vary.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> I thought they were supposed to drive fear into yer enemies when heard, while providing a rallying cry for your own.
> How are they supposed to do that if they can't be heard.



Can hear them now. Sounds good. Almost makes me want to go now.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Can hear them now. Sounds good. Almost makes me want to go now.


Be quick or you'll miss the parade!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Aug 2022)

Who is watching the gymnastics ??
Gobsmacking!!!


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Have to admit, if it wasn't for having to dip into my inheritance money for Molly's treatment, I wouldn't manage it. In fact, I doubt if I could manage on just my work pension at the moment. My direct debits will soon be as much
> 
> I just wish people would think ahead and consider all the costs and problems of pet ownership before they rush out and get one. It's not the purchasing of the pet that costs all that much, but the cost of care over the years you have them, and if you aren't going to do it properly, then I don't think you should do it at all. It's just not fair on the poor pets.



I wanted to give this both  and 

Line one  and it's getting tougher for millions everyday. God alone know what's going to happen in the next six months.

 yep far, far too many people don't understand pet ownership. Those I really don't understand are the ones who employ a dog walker. Yes, very responsible to recognise the animal needs this but why bother with a pet if you can't give it the necessary attention?


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just realised it's the Crieff Highland games today. I should be hearing the skirl of bagpipes wafting over soon. I haven't been to them for years but they seem popular. Hopefully the weather will hold.
> 
> 
> Quite a lot of running and cycling events as well as the usual caber tossing, hammer throwing, etc.
> View attachment 658167



Delving down in to the depths of my memory.A mate of mine a first cat was stationed up during his national service in the R A F He was telling me about some Highland Games where grass track racing took place..Quite good cash awards could be won Back then amateurs could only if at all win small cash prizes with out jeopardising their amateur status. He was telling me a lot of club riders would enter under false names.to avoid a ban from the the amateur cycling governing body


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

Sunny but windy here. Off for another walk before I get a headache looking at the ipad. I spend far too much time looking at screens!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2022)

We had cottage pie. I May need need a snooze now.


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> I bet Drago has entered the 'Catching the Hammer's event.



And heading the shot


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2022)

An 8k walk in total, Mrs Tenkaykev had her eyes tested and chose some new specs. We wandered down to the quay and visited the lifeboat station before sampling the homemade cakes, a bargain at 50p per portion. I had Pineapple and pear, plus a big piece of ginger and cinnamon cake 😀😀
There was a cement tanker unloading at the docks, a real juxtaposition with the Sunseeker yachts just a few metres away.
The lifting bridge was being raised as we approached, always seems strange to see a road in mid air!


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> I thought they were supposed to drive fear into yer enemies when heard, while providing a rallying cry for your own.
> How are they supposed to do that if they can't be heard.



These will be the special quiet bagpipes, as required by the risk assessment, incase anyone one gets frightened, or, offended.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Aug 2022)

I opened a jar of honey this morning. We've had it a while..........about 20 ants had come to a sticky end. Little buggers get everywhere.


----------



## Paulus (21 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I opened a jar of honey this morning. We've had it a while..........about 20 ants had come to a sticky end. Little buggers get everywhere.



Some extra protein to go with the glucose.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had cottage pie. I May need need a snooze now.


No snoozing!
You've the pots to side, the tea to get ready, the washing to bring in, folding and ironing...


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Specsavers in Oban is certainly open on Sundays so I imagine the whole chain would be mostly the same. More a franchise than a chain I suspect so it could vary.



By special request of Dominic Cummings.?


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Can hear them now. Sounds good. Almost makes me want to go now.


_Did you go lassie, go..._


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had cottage pie. I May need need a snooze now.



I had sardine sandwiches, and I've had a nap, theres a small lamb joint in the oven for later, and I'm doing the ironing.


----------



## Paulus (21 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I had sardine sandwiches, and I've had a nap, theres a small lamb joint in the oven for later, and I'm dong the ironing.



I do like sardine sarnies, with a little splash of vinegar and some black pepper and some sliced tomato.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

Another 6 miles wander done. 170,000 steps for the week.

Baked potato with chicken and salad for tea soon. I’ll just park my bum now and watch the European Games.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another 6 miles wander done. 170,000 steps for the week.
> 
> Baked potato with chicken and salad for tea soon. I’ll just park my bum now and watch the European Games.


Just checked mine, 83,000 so far this week, just need another 90,000 before I turn in and I’ll pip you at the post 😉


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> I do like sardine sarnies, with a little splash of vinegar and some black pepper and some sliced tomato.





Sardines in tomatoes sauce on toast are nice.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Sardines in tomatoes sauce on toast are nice.


You got the table ready for the tea yet!


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2022)

From my Facebook page tonight, Lol!


----------



## Dirk (21 Aug 2022)

A small (3") spider hanging above our bed this evening....


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

Great 4 x 100m relay from the British men to get gold but the women had a disaster at the first change so went out. Shame as they would definitely have been favourites for a gold too.

That’s it over. It’s been quite enjoyable.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

Somebody still playing bagpipes somewhere.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Somebody still playing bagpipes somewhere.


It's the Haggis running free.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's the Haggis running free.



Looks like they continued into one of the local pubs. Guy I know stuck this on Facebook. Not sure if it will play if you are not on Facebook.




View: https://www.facebook.com/Paramedicpritch/videos/743769850253681/


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

Hmm. Says not available although I can see it. Maybe have to be friends only. Never mind.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

Gosh, it’s nearly dark already. There is a local saying, “Once the Crieff games are over, you draw your chair into the fire”.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2022)

Van Der Valk was excellent. There is a new series starting next week called " Ridley".


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Van Der Valk was excellent. There is a new series starting next week called " Ridley".


I'll save you watching it, the dishwasher did "it".


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Van Der Valk was excellent. There is a new series starting next week called " Ridley".



I’ll watch it tomorrow night. Looking forward to it.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, it’s nearly dark already. There is a local saying, “Once the Crieff games are over, you draw your chair into the fire”.


A case of

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EAIqv3ftqJI


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Van Der Valk was excellent. There is a new series starting next week called " Ridley".



There’s this too.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4780494/73848416/the-capture


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> still no one about, think I'll go some where else to play..........


You went back to sleep, be honest now.


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Van Der Valk was excellent. There is a new series starting next week called " Ridley".



Good as I’ve got the last one of the last series and all the new series recorded ready to watch .
No spoilers please, or I will throw my toys out of the pram and never post again . 😂😂😂😂😀

Night night everyone 😀


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2022)

Am I first? Been awake for ages. 

From Facebook reports it sounds like our Highland games were a resounding success with good crowds and much enjoyment. I’m glad as the organisers put a tremendous amount of work into getting it set up.

Bit cool and overcast at the moment so perfect for my early walk. The cycling has definitely gone on the back burner this year. Maybe the motivation will return at some point.


----------



## rustybolts (22 Aug 2022)

Good Morning Folks , have a good one


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Good as I’ve got the last one of the last series and all the new series recorded ready to watch .
> No spoilers please, or I will throw my toys out of the pram and never post again . 😂😂😂😂😀
> 
> Night night everyone 😀



Its really good. Even better than the first series. I hope they make another one.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2022)

Cooooeeee. Shopping day for us. We emptied the freezer yesterday and found all sorts of weird and wonderful things all of which were out of date by probably 2 years. 2 fish fingers in the box. Crumpets and frozen mashed potatoes as well as peas and cauliflower 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2022)

Good morning all.
Rain is forecast for later this afternoon. 
All the usual things to do today. 
My tomatoes are starting to ripen in numbers now. A reasonable crop is expected. 
The new series of Capture is coming, is it a follow on to the last series called Capture, or something completely different?


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Watchet this morning for a couple of viewings.
We managed to clear out the back bedroom yesterday. 
Almost ready for Estate Agents photographer now.


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2022)

The recycling lorry has just come down our road..
I can't stand the excitement, I'll have to go and lie down for a while. 
The black bin lorry won't be far behind.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeee. Shopping day for us. We emptied the freezer yesterday and found all sorts of weird and wonderful things all of which were out of date by probably 2 years. 2 fish fingers in the box. Crumpets and frozen mashed potatoes as well as peas and cauliflower
> 
> Stay safe peeps



Did you eat them? 

In the 1990’s, when I was still working (sorry), I was in USSR on business, with a colleague. He got a dose of the trots, and, there was no toilet roll in the Hotel. I went into town, to attempt to buy some. The shops were all bare, so, I toured the various little stalls, selling all kinds of stuff. Eventually found some toilet rolls, and, the same little old lady had some cans of coca-cola. I bought these too, as a treat. When I got them back to the hotel, I found, from the date stamp, they were 6 years beyond their sell by date. Drank them anyway. Still here.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeee. Shopping day for us. We emptied the freezer yesterday and found all sorts of weird and wonderful things all of which were out of date by probably 2 years. 2 fish fingers in the box. Crumpets and frozen mashed potatoes as well as peas and cauliflower
> 
> Stay safe peeps



With that little stash you could delay shopping for a couple of days. I have two lists stuck on the door of our house freezer which list what's in the house freezer and what's in the garage freezer. It works for one of us!!  I'm neither anal nor mean but abhor food waste. I started this when I discovered three packs of puff pastry, two of short crust and seven packs of lasagne sheets.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks,
A grey morning and much cooler. Coffee has been drunk and I'm about to head out for a run. I need to pop down to the Hospital sometime this week for my bloods before next weeks appointment with the Consultant for my latest "Scores on the Doors ". We have Son and Daughter in Law, plus Granddaughter coming to stay next weekend, they're only in London so It's a one train Journey. I've still not got round to fitting my new Cambium C17 saddle to the new Brommie, I have a Charge Spoon fitted at the moment, couldn't get on with the " Fizik " saddle that came with the bike, far to unforgiving for me. 
Anyway, " kind words butter no Parsnips " so I'm heading out before my resolve dissipates.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2022)

Not long back from a hilly 6.3 miles. I got on for the last couple of miles and got soaked. I didn't melt so no worries. 

Slightly chilled now though so just about to start scoffing my porridge. That should heat me up.


----------



## pawl (22 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Did you eat them?
> 
> In the 1990’s, when I was still working (sorry), I was in USSR on business, with a colleague. He got a dose of the trots, and, there was no toilet roll in the Hotel. I went into town, to attempt to buy some. The shops were all bare, so, I toured the various little stalls, selling all kinds of stuff. Eventually found some toilet rolls, and, the same little old lady had some cans of coca-cola. I bought these too, as a treat. When I got them back to the hotel, I found, from the date stamp, they were 6 years beyond their sell by date. Drank them anyway. Still here.



I don’t know why ,my dad had quaint term for that Russian Squirts.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2022)

6k run with Mrs Tenkaykev along the Roman road and Trailway. There's a long uphill section and I pushed to reach the gate at the top, absolutely gasping but my heartrate was only 130. 🤔
Suggested to Mrs Tenkaykev that if we get fit enough we should enter next years John Muir Ultra. It's 50k along part of the John Muir Way, but you can enter as a two person relay team. If there was a prize for the oldest team we might be in with a chance as our combined ages would be 144 😎


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2022)

I have returned from the Metropolos. £200 spent very quickly.

And its raining 🌧 here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned from the Metropolos. £200 spent very quickly.
> 
> And its raining 🌧 here.



I'm intrigued by the idea of Metro Polos, they could be townie mints, a crossover vehicle from British Leyland / VolksWagen, or a throw back to the fashion of the 70's, a Retro Metro Polo 😉


----------



## numbnuts (22 Aug 2022)

Not much to say about that


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Not much to say about that


Yer back!


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned from the Metropolos. *£200 spent very quickly.*
> 
> And its raining 🌧 here.



How many pairs of jeans was that?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2022)

Something BIG kicking off near us.........I nipped to the Spar and down that road and the adjacent one I counted at least 7 police cars plus a van. I also noted police doing house to house.
@classic33 I need your investigative powers to find out what was going on.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> How many pairs of jeans was that?



One pair of winter bloomers and a mars bar


----------



## 12boy (22 Aug 2022)

We never used polltically incorrect terms such as Russian squirts, Mexican fire ass or Delhi belly. Nope, it was trouser chile for us.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> How many pairs of jeans was that?





Absolutely diddly squat


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2022)

I have been awarded a 9 year trophy.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2022)

House viewings done and we've put an offer in on one of them.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been awarded a 9 year trophy.



Can't recall how long it is for me. I recall it was as I was getting back into cycling and got some good advice.


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Can't recall how long it is for me. I recall it was as I was getting back into cycling and got some good advice.



You joined on the 7th November, 2011


----------



## numbnuts (22 Aug 2022)

Lady Marge follow me  she doesn't know I'm lost too


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2022)

I think I’ll catch up on last night’s Van der Valk now.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I’ll catch up on last night’s Van der Valk now.



WoW are they still showing that I remember that from the 70s


----------



## PaulSB (22 Aug 2022)

Well hello. It's been a weird sort of day. Woke at 3.00am - this is getting too frequent - buggered about for a few hours and then dozed off and on. Eventually got going with a plan to start logging for the winter till the rain arrived at 11.00 and has just stopped. Proper rain, the small stream to the village well is running, slowly, and filling the well. Hopefully my butts have been topped up.

Eventually spent most of the day working through the household finances which have been gnawing at me for a while. As always after sitting down and looking at the full picture, rather than worrying about one thing, I feel happier. Saying that the energy bill looks horrific, if consumption mirrors July 2020 to June 2021 we're looking at £2600 for the next 12 months compared with £1082


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> WoW are they still showing that I remember that from the 70s



The newer up dated version. No Barry Foster in the lead role, but Marc Warren who does a fair job.
The theme tune is different also.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Something BIG kicking off near us.........I nipped to the Spar and down that road and the adjacent one I counted at least 7 police cars plus a van. I also noted police doing house to house.
> @classic33 I need your investigative powers to find out what was going on.


Quick check shows
One armed robbery, Spar, 19th August, arrest(s) made early today. House to house enquiries continued today around where the arrest(s) was/were made.
House to house enquiries being made after a man was dropped off at the a hospital, from a black car, gunshot wounds to the stomach.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Quick check shows
> *One armed robbery*, Spar, 19th August, arrest(s) made early today. House to house enquiries continued today around where the arrest(s) was/were made.
> House to house enquiries being made after a man was dropped off at the a hospital, from a black car, gunshot wounds to the stomach.



 A bandit?


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> A bandit?


Well that's one name for her.
Smokey isn't releasing much information.


----------



## rustybolts (22 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> I bet Drago has entered the 'Catching the Hammer's event.



Drago was looking at Cyclechat 7 mins ago ??? He is not dead , he is lurking around here like Nearly Headless Nick or Moaning Myrtle . What is all that about ?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2022)

That was excellent. Shame they only made 2 episodes.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> A bandit?




The famous one armed man, did they catch him in the end? I can't remember.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> The famous one armed man, did they catch him in the end? I can't remember.



Was that the Man with the Suitcase ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Was that the Man with the Suitcase ?



I could have googled it but I relied on my memory. Now where have I put my glasses...


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Was that the Man with the Suitcase ?



No, Dr Kimble escaping the train wreck and going on the run looking for the one armed man.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Was that the Man with the Suitcase ?



I like that Mcgill


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> No, Dr Kimble escaping the train wreck and going on the run looking for the one armed man.



I've just looked it up, the series went to 120 episodes.


----------



## pawl (22 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> The famous one armed man, did they catch him in the end? I can't remember.



Yes they did .I was at night match and they announced over the PA he had been caught


----------



## pawl (22 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Was that the Man with the Suitcase ?



I can’t remember his name or who played him 
If I remember correctly he had a mop of blonde hair.


----------



## pawl (22 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> The newer up dated version. No Barry Foster in the lead role, but Marc Warren who does a fair job.
> The theme tune is different also.



It’s still got under tone’s of the original Was it called Eye Level


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> I can’t remember his name or who played him
> If I remember correctly he had a mop of blonde hair.


McGill* played by Richard Bradford.

*As named by NumbNuts earlier.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Aug 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2022)

Morning. We have overcast, damp and muggy here. Not much more to say really 

Oh, it’s brown (garden) bin but I don’t have anything in mine.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> I can’t remember his name or who played him
> If I remember correctly he had a mop of blonde hair.





He was such a poser back in the day. Men were such fops. I bet they are cringing now when they look back at those days


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2022)

Coooooeeee. Damp and drizzly here. I shall potter today.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2022)

God. We really are in dire straights. I just can’t see an end to all this 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-62633017


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> No, Dr Kimble escaping the train wreck and going on the run looking for the one armed man.



The Fugitive, I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> God. We really are in dire straights. I just can’t see an end to all this
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-62633017





Can't get an NHS dentist, can't see a Dr, bills shooting through the roof. Strikes. What next for goodness sake.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> God. We really are in dire straights. I just can’t see an end to all this
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-62633017



*EDITED*. I shouldn't have said what I said.

The Guardian ran an article yesterday reporting the south-east may run out of water by 2050 and the UK is expected to be short of 4 billion litres of water..........per day.

There are times when I read the news and am thankful to be 68.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2022)

Well what an exciting day I have in store 
Aldi
Post office
The auntie
The new pie shop**
**years ago it was a brilliant pie shop then new people took over and the quality went rapidly down hill. Re-opened again (new people) so we will give it a try.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2022)

I


welsh dragon said:


> Can't get an NHS dentist, can't see a Dr, bills shooting through the roof. Strikes. What next for goodness sake.



I fear for the next generation (grandchildren).


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2022)

Good morning from a dull grey Coventry.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The Fugitive, I think.



Yes.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2022)

Good morning. Dull, grey cool......I'm sure it will rain later which is a good thing. It's Tuesday and so small person day. I haven't slept much and Mrs P went to bed very early feeling poorly.....................today could be stressful. 

Must dash as I need to water the tomatoes and head off to collect small person.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2022)

And the rain has set in. We do need it though.


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Off to the tip and the charity shops this morning.
We put an offer of 425k on the house near Watchet and someone else has also offered nearly the same. Fear we may get into a bidding war. I have a decent amount of leeway - we shall see what happens.



pawl said:


> It’s still got under tone’s of the original Was it called Eye Level


Wasn't that by the Simon Park Orchestra?


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to the tip and the charity shops this morning.
> We put an offer of 425k on the house near Watchet and someone else has also offered nearly the same. Fear we may get into a bidding war. I have a decent amount of leeway - we shall see what happens.
> ...



It was.


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to the tip and the charity shops this morning.
> We put an offer of 425k on the house near Watchet and someone else has also offered nearly the same. Fear we may get into a bidding war. I have a decent amount of leeway - we shall see what happens.
> ...



Yes it was.


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2022)

Come on in @Drago 
We know you're lurking.
We miss ya big fella.


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2022)

Good morning from a cloudy Barnet. 
Our son is having a skip delivered today, I might have to go down to his place to supervise for a while as he is playing squash mid morning. He has a load of stuff in the attic that needs to go, he is in the process of selling his place.
That'll give me the chance of a bike ride


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Was that the Man with the Suitcase ?





dave r said:


> I've just looked it up, the series went to 120 episodes.



It had a great theme tune 

View: https://youtu.be/lTjRgl4omHQ


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> It had a great theme tune
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/lTjRgl4omHQ




I don't know that one.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2022)

And another dam bird down the chimney. That's 3 this year


----------



## Dirk (23 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And another dam bird down the chimney. That's 3 this year



Santa's missus?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Santa's missus?





Not quite


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2022)

I used to really enjoy Man in a Suitcase and the original Van derValk (spelling ??)


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And another dam bird down the chimney. That's 3 this year



So long as its not a pheasant or one of next doors turkeys.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> So long as its not a pheasant or one of next doors turkeys.




With the way food prices are going, I might shove them in the pot if things get any worse


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2022)

The end of the world is coming.
Just back from Aldi.....they had absolutely no whiskey (apart from the malts) and bottled water was on ration


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> *EDITED*. I shouldn't have said what I said.
> 
> The Guardian ran an article yesterday reporting the south-east may run out of water* by 2050* and the UK is expected to be short of 4 billion litres of water..........per day.
> 
> There are times when I read the news and am thankful to be 68.


You'll only be in your late nineties, no age really.


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> The end of the world is coming.
> Just back from Aldi.....they had absolutely no whiskey (apart from the malts) and *bottled water was on ration *



Drink tap water, whilst we still have it.


----------



## postman (23 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> The end of the world is coming.
> Just back from Aldi.....they had absolutely no whiskey (apart from the malts) and bottled water was on ration


Now then Dave7 here is your problem,you were looking for American and Irish whiskey,when you should have been looking for Scottish,Canadian or even Japanese whisky .E lad it's an Easy mistake to make.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2022)

That's the houseworky stuff done. A few calories 🔥 as well.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> The end of the world is coming.
> Just back from Aldi.....they had absolutely no whiskey (apart from the malts) and bottled water was on ration



I went to Lidl last week, got a load of very nice beers and picked up a bottle of the " Ben Brachan " peaty whisky. It was £16 or thereabouts.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll only be in your late nineties, no age really.



See. Wales will be ar the forefront when everywhere else runs out of water.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> That's the houseworky stuff done. A few calories 🔥 as well.



I can't move as 🐱 has come through and plonked herself on my lap. She is purring and looking at me adoringly


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Now then Dave7 here is your problem,you were looking for American and Irish whiskey,when you should have been looking for Scottish,Canadian or even Japanese whisky .E lad it's an Easy mistake to make.



When I visited the Cork and Kerry mountains, they had Whiskey in Jars...


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> The end of the world is coming.
> Just back from Aldi.....they had absolutely no whiskey (apart from the malts) and bottled water was on ration



There have been five tankers parked on Livesey Branch Road, Blackburn for three weeks. One leaves empty and a full one arrives 24 hours a day. Goodness knows what that costs.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I can't move as 🐱 has come through and plonked herself on my lap. She is purring and looking at me adoringly



Don't we all, don't we all


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2022)

I'm sat at the surgery waiting for my annual bloods to be taken. No doubt I'll get the usual remark about the high quality of my veins. 

Then it's 🤞 I don't get the call. Annual checkup is booked for two weeks.

Back to granddad duties next.


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> When I visited the Cork and Kerry mountains, they had Whiskey in Jars...



Sung by Slender Elizabeth


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I went to Lidl last week, got a load of very nice beers and picked up a bottle of the " Ben Brachan " peaty whisky. It was £16 or thereabouts.



Yep....they and Aldi do some nice malts. However MrsD drinks it with lemonade and putting lemonade with malt is a hanging offence


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2022)

I do like a drop of malt now and then. 
I put nothing in mine.
Glenmorangie is my favourite


----------



## pawl (23 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And another dam bird down the chimney. That's 3 this year



Did you name any of them Sooty or sweep


----------



## PaulSB (23 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yep....they and Aldi do some nice malts. However MrsD drinks it with lemonade and putting lemonade with malt is a hanging offence



Well as it's Mrs D but generally hanging is too good for 'em 🤣


----------



## pawl (23 Aug 2022)

Postie delivered a new Shimano 11speed cassette Thirty big sprocket up from thirty two.Just hope the current chain is long enough. 

EDIT Should be 34Up from 32


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Postie delivered a new Shimano11speed cassette Thirty big sprocket up from thirty two.Just hope the current chain is long enough.


Isn't thirty a drop from thirty-two, not a step up?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Drink tap water, whilst we still have it.



We have had problems with our tap water for a few years. We prefer not to drink it.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> I do like a drop of malt now and then.
> I put nothing in mine.
> Glenmorangie is my favourite



If you have never tried it put a small splash of water in, it really releases the full flavours


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> If you have never tried it put a small *splash of water* in, it really releases the full flavours


Bottled or tap water?


----------



## postman (23 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> I do like a drop of malt now and then.
> I put nothing in mine.
> Glenmorangie is my favourite


You have a certain style,that is a quality drink.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bottled or tap





classic33 said:


> Bottled or tap water?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bottled or tap water?



I get mine from a guy in Peckam.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I get mine from a guy in Peckam.


Do you pay him?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Do you pay him?



Yeah.....but only £4 00 per 330 ml which is a bargain as he told me it was top quality and cushtie.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yeah.....but only £4 00 per 330 ml which is a bargain as he told me it was top quality and cushtie.


Fair enough, so long as your not leaving him out of pocket.


----------



## pawl (23 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Isn't thirty a drop from thirty-two, not a step up?



Sorry it’s up from 32 to34


----------



## numbnuts (23 Aug 2022)

Quora


----------



## rustybolts (23 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Come on in @Drago
> We know you're lurking.
> We miss ya big fella.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Quora
> View attachment 658485


What have you had on display!


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2022)

From my facebook page tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2022)




----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 658509


And your opinion of tomato soup served in that manner is?


----------



## mikeIow (23 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> It had a great theme tune
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/lTjRgl4omHQ




I hadn’t realised that was where Chris Evans (DJ, not Captain America) got the theme for TFI Friday. Always rather enjoyed his crazy irreverence back then….


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> And your opinion of tomato soup served in that manner is?





Quite good


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Quite good


Quite good, is that the best you can offer!


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (24 Aug 2022)

Good morning. It is grey dull and started pouring with rain about 5.30, still the garden needs it and my water butts need filling. Every cloud. Slept well last night and despite waking early, 4.30am, feel rested for the first time in a while. This is a good thing. Today? This morning I have a "how to" IT session for our U3A, there's ironing next on the agenda after I've finished wandering around here, need to pop down to the LBS, possibly some housework and an ALDI dash. Most importantly I seem to have lost some of my cycling luggage which I was planning to use on our French tour - a BIG search effort is needed on this.

I don't often expect to get a letter but on Friday I'm expecting to receive some important documents to sign. Just read the posties are on strike this Friday. Bugger!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Aug 2022)

Is anyone else here a member of Which? I'm trying to decide if I should continue my membership, it's £153pa which is a lot. The thing that brought it to mind was the last monthly magazine. I found myself irritated by rather simplistic journalism and several articles reporting the blindingly obvious. On the other hand the reviews can be very useful before a major purchase like a phone, white goods or car........but how often do I make those????


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> View attachment 658487



Blimey.....Drago has Welshie in the group


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> View attachment 658487



Blimey.....Drago has Welshie in the group


PaulSB said:


> Is anyone else here a member of Which? I'm trying to decide if I should continue my membership, it's £153pa which is a lot. The thing that brought it to mind was the last monthly magazine. I found myself irritated by rather simplistic journalism and several articles reporting the blindingly obvious. On the other hand the reviews can be very useful before a major purchase like a phone, white goods or car........but how often do I make those????



My Bro used to get them and just occasionally he passed me a good tip.
As you say, £153 a year compared to what you buy/what you can save leaves some questions.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2022)

Very wet start to the day.....think its in for the full day.
Was in bed early last night and slept well but was awake at 0430.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2022)

Morning. Another gloomy and wet start for us. Problem is it’s still quite warm so uncomfortable if you have to put a jacket on for the rain.

I ended up watching a Dalziel and Pascoe on the Drama channel last night. They are quite good. I’ll watch The Coroner and Whitechapel tonight.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2022)

Good morning people, yoga this morning, the instructor was on holiday last week, a dull grey morning but dry so far, for some strange reason I've been waking up tired most mornings for the last couple of weeks, its usually almost dinner time before I start waking up properly.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Is anyone else here a member of Which? I'm trying to decide if I should continue my membership, it's £153pa which is a lot. The thing that brought it to mind was the last monthly magazine. I found myself irritated by rather simplistic journalism and several articles reporting the blindingly obvious. On the other hand the reviews can be very useful before a major purchase like a phone, white goods or car........but how often do I make those????



Our local Library has Which? Magazine on the shelf ( and New Scientist ) 
I’m not sure about how comprehensive and accurate some of the reviews are.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2022)

Pouring now. I ain’t going out in that!


----------



## Paulus (24 Aug 2022)

Good morning all. 
Another cloudy start to the day here in Barnet. Although no rain is forecast for today. 
I shall have a bimble out on the bike later to the local grocers for a few essentials. Other than that I'm going to tidy the garden up, it's looking a bit tatty. Some domestics and other usual day to day things to be done.
Living the dream


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2022)

Cooooeeeeee. We had torrential rain last night and I could hear thunder in the distance as well.

Its a tad breezy as well.

£153 pounds. Crikey that's a lot of money. 

Stay sate peeps


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeeeee. We had torrential rain last night and I could hear thunder in the distance as well.
> 
> Its a tad breezy as well.
> 
> ...



Every night I try to convince MrsD that its actually thunder she can hear.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Pouring now. I ain’t going out in that!



Its dry here but the rain is forecast for later, the washing can be put out tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Its dry here but the rain is forecast for later, the washing can be put out tomorrow.



You do some amount of washing! I could easily go a week without needing to do a wash.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2022)

I got the wordle this morning, but didn't get the dordle, one of the words was one I'd never heard of before.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2022)

Shetland is on tonight.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You do some amount of washing! I could easily go a week without needing to do a wash.



Yes, but theres only one of you, theres two of us plus I get extra from the caring side of things, I washed three machine loads Monday and will do one load tomorrow, that will be it for the week unless theres an emergency of some sort.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Shetland is on tonight.



I will need to catch up on it. Probably watch it tomorrow night. It’s good isn’t it


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I will need to catch up on it. Probably watch it tomorrow night. It’s good isn’t it





Yep it really us Good. One of the best series yet.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Estate agents coming around at 11 am to photograph our place and run through their contract. Should be on the market tomorrow.
MrsD told me to stop looking at other houses, on pain of death, once we'd found somewhere, as it pees her off.
So, last night she sent me this! 

https://www.onthemarket.com/details/12215180/


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2022)

Link working now. ^^^^

BTW - Anyone seen @Chief Broom Seems to have gone MIA.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Estate agents coming around at 11 am to photograph our place and run through their contract. Should be on the market tomorrow.
> MrsD told me to stop looking at other houses, on pain of death, once we'd found somewhere, as it pees her off.
> ...



Thats way outside my price range and a bit too remote, nice though.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats way outside my price range and a bit too remote, nice though.



We like remote, but it's very handy for the nuclear power station. 
Same price as ours.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Is anyone else here a member of Which? I'm trying to decide if I should continue my membership, it's £153pa which is a lot. The thing that brought it to mind was the last monthly magazine. I found myself irritated by rather simplistic journalism and several articles reporting the blindingly obvious. On the other hand the reviews can be very useful before a major purchase like a phone, white goods or car........but how often do I make those????



Would it not be better, for your bank balance, and the environment, to just visit the Library and look uo whatever it is you want to buy, in the local Library? The Which Magazine may even be available online, from the Library?

Edited: Just noticed @Tenkaykev beat me to it


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2022)

I could live even further out given half a chance.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> We like remote, but it's very handy for the nuclear power station.
> Same price as ours.



I like remote, but at 70 and with a dodgy ticker its better to be somewhere with easy access to facilities.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I like remote, but at 70 and with a dodgy ticker its better to be somewhere with easy access to facilities.



Have to admit, I’m even starting to think ahead. I sometimes long for somewhere quieter and more secluded myself then realise that, although Crieff is a reasonably big town, it is still rural with lovely walks and quiet roads minutes away yet I have supermarkets, doctors, chemists, etc within walking distance too.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2022)

The oldies are the best, lol


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2022)

I actually quite like this which is only just on the outskirts of the town.


https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=1be4da3b985dca2555afad50349ee2ce


----------



## pawl (24 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Shetland is on tonight.



Hooray.About the only decent thing on the goggle box currently


----------



## pawl (24 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, but theres only one of you, theres two of us plus I get extra from the caring side of things, I washed three machine loads Monday and will do one load tomorrow, that will be it for the week unless theres an emergency of some sort.




We’ll done ✅


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually quite like this which is only just on the outskirts of the town.
> 
> 
> https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=1be4da3b985dca2555afad50349ee2ce






That's nice. House prices here are going mad. This is a tiny terrace house on the main road

https://www.onthemarket.com/details/12069911/


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> That's nice. House prices here are going mad. This is a tiny terrace house on the main road
> 
> https://www.onthemarket.com/details/12069911/



Crikey. Bit too much dark wood for me.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2022)

Hi it's dry here cloudy with 20c, I've got nothing to do so it could be a long day, can't go for a ride or walk as the back is still not right and still taking pain killers ......stupid Garmin thingy had just told me to "move" but where too


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey. Bit too much dark wood for me.



The house of doom and gloom


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually quite like this which is only just on the outskirts of the town.
> 
> 
> https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=1be4da3b985dca2555afad50349ee2ce





welsh dragon said:


> That's nice. House prices here are going mad. This is a tiny terrace house on the main road
> 
> https://www.onthemarket.com/details/12069911/



Blimey it's cheap where you two are!
I'm looking at stuff up to 475K.
Sounds like I could buy Welshieshire. 
We've put an offer in on one at 435K. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sterlo (24 Aug 2022)

We're not planning to move for another couple of years, but I can't stop looking. It's annoying because I keep finding something I really like but knowing that it won't be available when we want it.
I agree with @Dirk re Welshieland, I'm looking at £300k for anything half decent.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Is anyone else here a member of Which? I'm trying to decide if I should continue my membership, it's £153pa which is a lot. The thing that brought it to mind was the last monthly magazine. I found myself irritated by rather simplistic journalism and several articles reporting the blindingly obvious. On the other hand the reviews can be very useful before a major purchase like a phone, white goods or car........but how often do I make those????


I was, and a reviewer on their, many years ago. I stopped both when the reviews, and some of the advice, got downgraded to the obvious.

Maybe the same advice was being given elsewhere, which didn't help. £153pa! postage included in that figure.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Very wet start to the day.....think its in for the full day.
> Was in bed early last night and slept well but was awake at 0430.


You could have replied to numbnuts!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> We're not planning to move for another couple of years, but I can't stop looking. It's annoying because I keep finding something I really like but knowing that it won't be available when we want it.
> I agree with @Dirk re Welshieland, I'm looking at £300k for anything half decent.





That's the cheapest around. Another one is £300.00 for 2 beds right on the road with a garden you need climbing gear to get up.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Is anyone else here a member of Which? I'm trying to decide if I should continue my membership, it's £153pa which is a lot. The thing that brought it to mind was the last monthly magazine. I found myself irritated by rather simplistic journalism and several articles reporting the blindingly obvious. On the other hand the reviews can be very useful before a major purchase like a phone, white goods or car........but how often do I make those????



Can't say I would pay that tbh. 

The www has all the information I need to complete major purchases.


----------



## Sterlo (24 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> That's nice. House prices here are going mad. This is a tiny terrace house on the main road
> 
> https://www.onthemarket.com/details/12069911/



Not sure I'd want to live somewhere I can't pronounce


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2022)

Sun has come out now 29.2c


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2022)

In my area cheapest, mobile home £135K, Ex council flat £200K


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Not sure I'd want to live somewhere I can't pronounce



That’s one of the few Welsh places I can say properly. Helps that we went there on hols a lot when I was little . Living in Telford it was one of the closest seaside places. Or it could be the Welsh ancestry seeping out as I had a grandad James and a great grandad Evans 😂😂😀


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2022)

Apparently the cotton crops in America are suffering due to drought. They have gone from number 1 producer of cotton to number 4. Dam. I may need to buy more jeans before the price shoots up.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> That's nice. House prices here are going mad. This is a tiny terrace house on the main road
> 
> https://www.onthemarket.com/details/12069911/



Blimey! Right out in the sticks


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Blimey! Right out in the sticks



I live further out than that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Aug 2022)

An early trip to Lidl with Mrs Tenkaykev. On our last visit we purchased a tin of their own brand Baked Beans. Had beans on toast a couple of days ago and gave the Lidl beans a try, they were very good indeed ( I always add a generous dash of Henderson's Relish " Hendo's " to the saucepan )
This morning we picked up a four pack of the same. They had Heinz beans adjacent to the own brand so I took a look at the ingredients, Heinz 50% beans, Lidl 51%. The beans inside the cans were of a similar size, the tomato sauce would be a different recipe but as I always add Hendo's it doesn't really matter to us.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I live further out than that.



GOOD


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Aug 2022)

Mrs exlaser alternates using Aldi or Lidi with our normal supermarket and we are impressed with the quality of some of the products.But Beans are not one of them , my daughter and I really dislike them . 😕.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Mrs exlaser alternates using Aldi or Lidi with our normal supermarket and we are impressed with the quality of some of the products.But Beans are not one of them , my daughter and I really dislike them . 😕.



I tried them too but not for me. I thought they were hard and a bit tasteless. I tried Branston for a while which were ok but I’m back to Heinz again now.

just made an egg and tomato sandwich for lunch. I’ll get a little walk shortly. Can’t be bothered going far today. Still a bit muggy out.


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> We're not planning to move for another couple of years, but I can't stop looking. It's annoying because I keep finding something I really like but knowing that it won't be available when we want it.
> I agree with @Dirk re Welshieland, I'm looking at £300k for anything half decent.



The places I really like are always 1/3 more than I can afford. Twas always the case.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

They're up there, stopping Welsh Dragon from going shopping!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> They're up there, stopping Welsh Dragon from going shopping!
> View attachment 658570



A few military choppers too. An exercise I presume.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2022)

Just had to go out to the garage and it is really hot outside 31.2c


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Just had to go out to the garage and it is really hot outside 31.2c



I couldn’t live down there. 19 here and I’m too hot.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I couldn’t live down there. 19 here and I’m too hot.



It's a bit cooler now at 28.2c


----------



## PaulSB (24 Aug 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Mrs exlaser alternates using Aldi or Lidi with our normal supermarket and we are impressed with the quality of some of the products.But Beans are not one of them , my daughter and I really dislike them . 😕.



Keep an eye out for the specials, quite often get Heinz in Aldi recently.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> A few military choppers too. An exercise I presume.


That's what I said, _"stopping Welsh Dragon from going shopping!"_


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

Can I presume that there's something worth watching on the telly at present.


----------



## rustybolts (24 Aug 2022)

No run or cycle for me today , spent entire day prepping and painting the hall , stairs and landing , totally knackered now just finished before the light faded too much . can still precariously balance on high landing without frightening myself too much! Next big job is to reroof the shed with corrugated iron. I bought the sheets , they weigh a ton , 12 sections of 1.7m X 1m . Onwards and upwards . A couple of glasses of red wine now and start watching Breaking Bad ( I hear its excellent and never got round to seeing it , is it as gripping as people tell me ? )


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually quite like this which is only just on the outskirts of the town.
> 
> 
> https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=1be4da3b985dca2555afad50349ee2ce


Straight walk from the bedroom to the kitchen, could be handy for those midnight snacks.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Blimey it's cheap where you two are!
> I'm looking at stuff up to 475K.
> Sounds like I could buy Welshieshire.
> We've put an offer in on one at 435K. Fingers crossed.


One going for just under £800,000 near me.

https://www.onthemarket.com/details/12001552/

It's had close on £10,000,000 spent on it this century by various owners. Work done that later owners didn't like, so pulled it out and put in their own stuff.


----------



## gavroche (24 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> No run or cycle for me today , spent entire day *prepping *and painting the hall , stairs and landing , totally knackered now just finished before the light faded too much . can still precariously balance on high landing without frightening myself too much! Next big job is to reroof the shed with corrugated iron. I bought the sheets , they weigh a ton , 12 sections of 1.7m X 1m . Onwards and upwards . A couple of glasses of red wine now and start watching Breaking Bad ( I hear its excellent and never got round to seeing it , is it as gripping as people tell me ? )


What's wrong with using the proper verb: preparing?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2022)

Morning all .
Up at 0430 again.....really annoying
I went to sleep with a mental list of things to do but now feel too knackered.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Keep an eye out for the specials, quite often get Heinz in Aldi recently.



Aldi do 2 qualities of their own baked beans.
The cheap one tastes really cheap......the more expensive one is imo quite good


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

Morning. Slightly fresher this morning so I’ll enjoy my walk better.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks,
A stroll in the park last night, the fish in the lake were jumping, must be the heat. Noticed the stand of Bamboo has lost a lot of leaves, I suspect we’ve got a colony of Pandas 🐼…


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> No run or cycle for me today , spent entire day prepping and painting the hall , stairs and landing , totally knackered now just finished before the light faded too much . can still precariously balance on high landing without frightening myself too much! Next big job is to reroof the shed with corrugated iron. I bought the sheets , they weigh a ton , 12 sections of 1.7m X 1m . Onwards and upwards . A couple of glasses of red wine now and start watching Breaking Bad ( I hear its excellent and never got round to seeing it , is it as gripping as people tell me ? )



Breaking bad is outstandingly good in my opinion. The morality issues intertwined with choices that the consequences of can be quite harrowing as they reappear in later episodes. The spin off “ Better call Saul “ is also very good indeed.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> What's wrong with using the proper verb: preparing?



Whats wrong with prepping?


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Whats wrong with preping?



It is a horrible word , it just doesn't sound right in my opinion and another way of maiming the English language. Are we becoming so lazy nowadays that we have to shorten everything to one or two syllables?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Aldi do 2 qualities of their own baked beans.
> The cheap one tastes really cheap......the more expensive one is imo quite good



Fully agree. At home I don't often eat beans alone but use them a lot in cooking to add some bulk and a little sweetness to many recipes. The Aldi ones are ideal for this.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> What's wrong with using the proper verb: preparing?



That verb is reserved for cooks on pirate vessels as they love an Ar…🏴‍☠️


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> It is a horrible word , it just doesn't sound right in my opinion and another way of maiming the English language. Are we becoming so lazy nowadays that we have to shorten everything to one or two syllables?



Does it matter? Language evolves.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2022)

Hello people. How are we all today? Good I hope. A lovely morning is dawning and conditions are ideal for a ride so we are heading out to the Ribble Valley. We will visit my favourite cafe where I will break my self-imposed £5 cafe stop budget. We are committed to supporting the places we like by spending our usual amount. The Potters Barn in Ribchester is a great stop and the lovely Charlie always looks after us very well. She's a great lady.

I've emailed Which? this morning to cancel my subscription. I've explained it's partly economising but more to do with the poor journalism in the monthly magazine. I've offered to stay if there's a lower cost membership fee without the magazine. We shall see.

Woke at 2.00am and browsed with a cuppa for an hour or so. I bobbed in to Support and read a thread which made me smile a lot. It sent me over to the other place to check something posters referenced. Gobsmacked is all I can. Absolutely gobsmacked. I've been a forum admin in the past. People got lifetime bans with no appeal for things I read earlier.  Truly astonished.

Best to content myself with bikes now. Time for breakfast, water the tomatoes and then check tyre pressures etc.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Fully agree. At home I don't often eat beans alone but use them a lot in cooking to add some bulk and a little sweetness to many recipes. The Aldi ones are ideal for this.



Can't recall ever doing that but it sounds good.
What meals would you normally add them to ?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Does it matter? Language evolves.



Tricky one this. I agree with both you and @gavroche . I don't think I use the word but I think it's now recognised as a both a noun and verb. I lean towards the language evolution thing.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello people. How are we all today? Good I hope. A lovely morning is dawning and conditions are ideal for a ride so we are heading out to the Ribble Valley. We will visit my favourite cafe where I will break my self-imposed £5 cafe stop budget. We are committed to supporting the places we like by spending our usual amount. The Potters Barn in Ribchester is a great stop and the lovely Charlie always looks after us very well. She's a great lady.
> 
> I've emailed Which? this morning to cancel my subscription. I've explained it's partly economising but more to do with the poor journalism in the monthly magazine. I've offered to stay if there's a lower cost membership fee without the magazine. We shall see.
> 
> ...




Was that the swearing thread?


----------



## Paulus (25 Aug 2022)

Good morning from a rainy Barnet. 
A thunder storm woke me up at 0400.
I've been awake since then. 
I ve cycled up the road and fed a litter of kittens and their mother, they are 5 weeks old at the moment. Also fed an old cat they have. They are away on holiday at the moment and we said we would feed and look after them for the week. The kittens are vey cute, the mother was bought in as a stray, although she is very friendly so it had been in a household before. 
Now, having finished my cornflakes with some strawberries and blueberries, it's time to take the dog out.
Then, after that, cycle to my son's place to help him clear his attic of rubbish. His skip finally turned up yesterday. 
Then , cycle back to the kittens for the second feed of the day.
With the rain forecast for all day, I will be a bit damp when I eventually make it home.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## pawl (25 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Whats wrong with prepping?



Nothing


----------



## pawl (25 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> It is a horrible word , it just doesn't sound right in my opinion and another way of maiming the English language. Are we becoming so lazy nowadays that we have to shorten everything to one or two syllables?



Prep school or preparatory?


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Can't recall ever doing that but it sounds good.
> What meals would you normally add them to ?



We cook "casserole" style dishes in a slow cooker which often call for a variety of beans - kidney beans, black beans, borlotti beans, haricot, chick peas etc. In practice in most recipes these are interchangeable. If I'm only cooking for Mrs P and I then I'll double the quantity of beans to bulk out the meal and freeze portions.

I'm thinking of a thing called bean casserole, Red Hot Beef, vegetable casseroles/stews, vegetable cottage pie, sausage and bean casserole and many others.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Was that the swearing thread?



Yes, both here and in the other place. The other place was just jaw-dropping, gobsmacking stuff. I mustn't go on but it's utterly unacceptable in my view.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2022)

Cooooeeee. All this talk if grammar is rather posh for this threshold innit?

Damp and misty here today.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeee. All this talk if grammar is rather posh for this threshold innit?
> 
> Damp and misty here today.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



Wot? You talkin bout.


----------



## Sterlo (25 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Fully agree. At home I don't often eat beans alone but use them a lot in cooking to add some bulk and a little sweetness to many recipes. The Aldi ones are ideal for this.



I thought you meant someone was always with you when you eat beans?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2022)

I just had a quick shufty at the swear thread. Handbags at dawn sort of thing. People have to much time on their hands and acting like that is now an acceptable thing it seems. What is wrong with people.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Prep school or preparatory?



Either


----------



## shep (25 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> It is a horrible word , it just doesn't sound right in my opinion and another way of maiming the English language. Are we becoming so lazy nowadays that we have to shorten everything to one or two syllables?



How about 'make good '?

That's an official building term too.


----------



## pawl (25 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Was that the swearing thread?



Think I came across that thread when I was just scrolling down the page.Came across NCA&P.I thinkin some cases I would call it spouting vitriol After reading some of the responses I don’t know how it gets past who ever monitors the threads

Noticed at the bottom there is a how to get a login account If that’s the standard of debate No thanks


----------



## pawl (25 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, both here and in the other place. The other place was just jaw-dropping, gobsmacking stuff. I mustn't go on but it's utterly unacceptable in my view.



I made the same mistake while just scrolling through the threads.Seemed like a load of people Squablling


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Just waiting for the Estate Agents to call regarding all of the viewings they've promised.........



classic33 said:


> One going for just under £800,000 near me.
> 
> https://www.onthemarket.com/details/12001552/
> 
> It's had close on £10,000,000 spent on it this century by various owners. Work done that later owners didn't like, so pulled it out and put in their own stuff.


https://www.onthemarket.com/details/12087941/


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, both here and in the other place. The other place was just jaw-dropping, gobsmacking stuff. I mustn't go on but it's utterly unacceptable in my view.



It's just a shambles. School playground hasn't got a look in. I sometimes look just for a laugh.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

Just back a lovely 7 mile walk while it was still quite cool and fresh. The sun is out now and we have a gentle breeze. Lovely.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just waiting for the Estate Agents to call regarding all of the viewings they've promised.........
> 
> ...


Owdo

You want to "splash out", Scary Spice is supposed to be selling her house down the valley. Council refused her planning permission for a helicopter pad.


----------



## Sterlo (25 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just waiting for the Estate Agents to call regarding all of the viewings they've promised.........
> 
> ...



It's not bad I suppose, why don't you buy that one as well, could use it a holiday home.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> It's not bad I suppose, why don't you buy that one as well, could use it a holiday home.



It looks like it's in danger of ending up in the sea in a few years time! As much as I love the coast, I think I would like my house slightly further from the edge.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It looks like it's in danger of ending up in the sea in a few years time! As much as I love the coast, I think I would like my house slightly further from the edge.



Like 2 miles from the edge.


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> It's not bad I suppose, why don't you buy that one as well, could use it a holiday home.


£9.5M outside my price range.


Mo1959 said:


> It looks like it's in danger of ending up in the sea in a few years time! As much as I love the coast, I think I would like my house slightly further from the edge.


No chance - it's foundations are sunk deep into the bedrock which is solid. There's been a house on that site for many years.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Like 2 miles from the edge.



Possibly the way climate change is going! I do like the seaside I must admit. It would probably suit me the way I hate the heat as there's always a lovely breeze near the sea.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just waiting for the Estate Agents to call regarding all of the viewings they've promised.........
> 
> ...



Is that the one that was on the telly? The one that was on the programme about building houses, the one that didn't go to plan?


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just waiting for the Estate Agents to call regarding all of the viewings they've promised.........
> 
> ...



During the crazy spell at Sandbanks we'd see a multi million pound property being built, then sold a few years later only for the new owners to demolish it and build another. A friend was a site manager on one refurb down there. He had the owner come for an inspection, he decided he'd changed his mind about the multi thousand pound bath and scrapped it for a different model. This involved hiring a crane to take the old one out 😮


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> It's not bad I suppose, why don't you buy that one as well, could use it a holiday home.


With Mates Rates for us old farts


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Is that the one that was on the telly? The one that was on the programme about building house, the one that didn't go to plan?



That's the one.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

This place is just 2 doors along from the house I was born and spent my first 12 years in. Solid houses and deceptive from the front as they are bigger than they look. I wouldn't mind living there again.


https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=a3a9e96246d75ca73b3f6b824744ed52


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2022)

Estate agents have booked 4 viewings for today and tomorrow.


----------



## rustybolts (25 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> What's wrong with using the proper verb: preparing?



antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## Sterlo (25 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> This place is just 2 doors along from the house I was born and spent my first 12 years in. Solid houses and deceptive from the front as they are bigger than they look. I wouldn't mind living there again.
> 
> 
> https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=a3a9e96246d75ca73b3f6b824744ed52



I love tardis houses like that, nothing from the outside but amazing once you get inside, seen a few in my recent searches.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2022)

Lovely day here. Houseworky stuff done. I have a cake in the oven and Mr WD is playing around with weed in the pond.

He was looking on ebay yesterday and hornwort pond weed is really expensive for a couple of little bits of it. We have a pond full of the dam stuff.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I love tardis houses like that, nothing from the outside but amazing once you get inside, seen a few in my recent searches.



I see it even has a cat flap although I'm not sure Molly would venture out now even in a quieter area. I would be a nervous wreck if she did.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> the one that didn't go to plan?



That'll narrow it down


----------



## Dave7 (25 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Lovely day here. Houseworky stuff done. I have a cake in the oven and Mr WD is playing around with weed in the pond.
> 
> He was looking on ebay yesterday and hornwort pond weed is really expensive for a couple of little bits of it. We have a pond full of the dam stuff.



I got rid of our pond because I was sick of constantly fighting weed.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

Bloody Evri have got to be the most useless delivery firm out there. Just had an email to say my parcel was delivered to me at 11.15am...........eh, no it hasn't and I've been in. God knows where it is. This seems to be happening constantly here just now. I've stuck a post on our local page in case someone else has got it and is honest enough to let me know.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Aug 2022)

Afternoon, cold here today 31c yesterday and 18c today, if it gets any colder I will have to get dressed 
Been shopping, it was a bit of a struggle and took me a long time, but I made it .


----------



## numbnuts (25 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody Evri have got to be the most useless delivery firm out there. Just had an email to say my parcel was delivered to me at 11.15am...........eh, no it hasn't and I've been in. God knows where it is. This seems to be happening constantly here just now. I've stuck a post on our local page in case someone else has got it and is honest enough to let me know.




Hi Mo I have to agree with you, in my area the drivers third language is broken English


----------



## Sterlo (25 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Afternoon, cold here today 31c yesterday and 18c today, if it gets any colder I will have to get dressed
> Been shopping, it was a bit of a struggle and took me a long time, but I made it .



I hope you got dressed before you went shopping!!!


----------



## numbnuts (25 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I hope you got dressed before you went shopping!!!



 I knew I had forgotten something


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I knew I had forgotten something



Until the lady said “Sorry sir, I thought that was a cucumber”.


----------



## pawl (25 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody Evri have got to be the most useless delivery firm out there. Just had an email to say my parcel was delivered to me at 11.15am...........eh, no it hasn't and I've been in. God knows where it is. This seems to be happening constantly here just now. I've stuck a post on our local page in case someone else has got it and is honest enough to let me know.




I ordered a chain from Wiggle tracking said out for delivery them later returned to seller No idea why
Mrs P ordered some knitting wool Just disappeared int the ether
We both received re funds

Pity it’s not Wiggles fault other than employing Evri. I only use two on line cycle stores Wiggle and Merlin cycles Wiggle is now off my list

I ordered a chain from Merlin came two days after ordering vis Royal Mail
I have had next day delivery from Merllin without paying next day delivery fee


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> I ordered a chain from Wiggle tracking said out for delivery them later returned to seller No idea why
> Mrs P ordered some knitting wool Just disappeared int the ether
> We both received re funds
> 
> ...



I am going to start checking with sellers who they use before ordering in future. The reviews of Evri on Trustpilot are shocking.


----------



## Paulus (25 Aug 2022)

Evri are just Hermes with a new name. Same rubbish company.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Aug 2022)

I've just made a ginger cake, well it's still in the oven.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Until the lady said “Sorry sir, I thought that was a cucumber”.




More like the baby carrots


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just made a ginger cake, well it's still in the oven.



If you can put icing on top and make some custard to go over it I’ll be right there!


----------



## Sterlo (25 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> If you can put icing on top and make some custard to go over it I’ll be right there!



Philistine, you don't put icing on a ginger cake. Custard in winter, okay, otherwise naked a nature intended (that's the cake by the way, not me).


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> More like the baby carrots




Lol!


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2022)

yesterdays forecast was for showers so I didn't put any washing out, today's forecast was for a dry day so I put the washing out, we were out for lunch and I looked out the cafe window, Jubilee Junction in Jubilee Crescent, and it was hammering down, we've now had a succession of heavy showers roll through, the towels I put out are now wetter than they were when I put them out, the bonus is that my water butt is filling nicely.


----------



## Dirk (25 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I got rid of our pond because I was sick of constantly fighting weed.



Are you Bill or are you Ben?


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2022)

Going to near Stoke tomorrow to rejoin my wife who has come up from Devon today. Then, off we go to Whitehaven on Saturday to prepare for the C2C on Sunday. First leg is Whitehaven to Penrith. I am quite apprehensive and anxious about it as I will be completely out of my comfort zone as I have never done three long distances consecutively , over three days. 
The girls will spend the day as they wish and we will meet up in the afternoon, after our ride. 
Back home next Wednesday with tired legs no doubt, but a great sense of achievement, I hope.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> Going to near Stoke tomorrow to rejoin my wife who has come up from Devon today. Then, off we go to Whitehaven on Saturday to prepare for the C2C on Sunday. First leg is Whitehaven to Penrith. I am quite apprehensive and anxious about it as I will be completely out of my comfort zone as I have never done three long distances consecutively , over three days.
> The girls will spend the day as they wish and we will meet up in the afternoon, after our ride.
> Back home next Wednesday with tired legs no doubt, but a great sense of achievement, I hope.




Sounds wonderful, have fun.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Philistine, you don't put icing on a ginger cake. Custard in winter, okay, otherwise *naked a nature intended *(that's the cake by the way, not me).



You saw who's baking it?


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Evri are just Hermes with a new name. Same rubbish company.



Yes, their reviews are shocking. But... I think it may be down to the local depots, rather than the national distribution. I have just received a parcel via Evri, today, spot on time. I wasn't in, driver put parcel in a safe place, and put a card through letterbox. Exactly the sort of service I regard as excellent. It would appear, from the reviews, that my experiences are in the minority


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> Going to near Stoke tomorrow to rejoin my wife who has come up from Devon today. Then, off we go to Whitehaven on Saturday to prepare for the *C2C* on Sunday. First leg is Whitehaven to Penrith.* I am quite apprehensive and anxious about it as I will be completely out of my comfort zone as I have never done three long distances consecutively , over three days.*
> The girls will spend the day as they wish and we will meet up in the afternoon, after our ride.
> Back home next Wednesday with tired legs no doubt, but a great sense of achievement, I hope.



Not sure which route you are taking, there are several, but, I did Whitehaven -> Sunderland with my son-in-law a few years ago:

- I say "a few years ago", it was 25 years ago, I was only 50, SiL was 35  that is the bad news
- at that time, neither of us were regular or accomplished cyclists, with no prior 'training'.
- we were riding low grade hybrids (mine was a Dawes something or other, cost about £150). Son-in-law's was similar, but, in addition, very poorly maintained, at one stage (Threlkeld from memory) we had to stop at a garage and beg a squirt of oil for his chain, because the squeaking was scaring the wildlife.
- We stayed in B&Bs, no camping, so, not too much 'gear' to carry
- We got train to Whitehaven, and, first night, made it to and stayed at Eamont Bridge, near Penrith, that was an easy day
- day 2 was a bit more difficult, celebrating our first day, I had a few too many Gin and Tonics at Eamont Bridge, so, was a bit fragile, plus, we had to go up and over Hartside Fell, but, we made it to Allenheads (I think it was)
- Day 3 was a doddle, almost all down hill to Sunderland

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Paulus (25 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Not sure which route you are taking, there are several, but, I did Whitehaven -> Sunderland with my son-in-law a few years ago:
> 
> - I say "a few years ago", it was 25 years ago, I was only 50, SiL was 35  that is the bad news
> - at that time, neither of us were regular or accomplished cyclists, with no prior 'training'.
> ...



Did you stay at the Allenheads hotel?
Great food, and accommodation. 
When myself and my mate did it some years back we went from Whitehaven to Tynemouth.. 142 miles in 3 easy stages. Hartside Ridge is very testing though. The down hill from there is quite exhilarating.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> Going to near Stoke tomorrow to rejoin my wife who has come up from Devon today. Then, off we go to Whitehaven on Saturday to prepare for the C2C on Sunday. First leg is Whitehaven to Penrith. I am quite apprehensive and anxious about it as I will be completely out of my comfort zone as I have never done three long distances consecutively , over three days.
> The girls will spend the day as they wish and we will meet up in the afternoon, after our ride.
> Back home next Wednesday with tired legs no doubt, but a great sense of achievement, I hope.



You'll be fine. It's a great ride. I first did it perhaps 25 years ago and subsequently around 15 years back. Couple of pointers for you. There used to be a brilliant cafe just before Hartside in Melmerby I think. At Hartside be sure to follow the C2C route and don't be tempted by the main road. I've done both, the main road is agony and while the official route has some short, steep sections overall it's easier. The main road was built for horse and carriage and is a perfect gradient from bottom to top which means your legs get no relief. The official route has varying gradients which for me make life easier. I forget the name but after the third climb in the middle section it's downhill for perhaps 30 miles to Sunderland - Waskerly Way I think.

I've ridden it on a hybrid and road bike. Excellent route. Enjoy.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> *Did you stay at the Allenheads hotel?*
> Great food, and accommodation.
> When myself and my mate did it some years back we went from Whitehaven to Tynemouth.. 142 miles in 3 easy stages. Hartside Ridge is very testing though. The down hill from there is quite exhilarating.



After all these years, not too sure, but, I believe so, it was most certainly a pub, because I do recall, I had recovered enough to partake of refreshments


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2022)

Morning. Found on Facebook. This is so me


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2022)

A quick hello but I will return (sorry but I will )


----------



## Paulus (26 Aug 2022)

Good morning all. 
The fortnightly sainsburys order is being delivered this morning between 7 and 8.
The off on the bike to feed and clean the kittens and mother, plus the resident old cat.
Then a walk over the fields with Millie with a stop at the cafe for tea and a bacon sandwich on the way.
After midday back to the kittens, and the cycle down to the Ding Dong for a meeting of the escape committee this afternoon. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2022)

Coooooeeeeeeeee. Its cool and its raining. The end.

I made a sponge cake with lemon 🍋 icing yesterday .

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (26 Aug 2022)

Hello retirees. Slept quite well with an hour awake in the middle for a brew. Ridiculous. Feeling a bit stiff after yesterday's ride but hope that will wear off soon............well in about 45 minutes as that's when I set off for today's meet point.

Great day for cycling, pleasantly cool, very still. I was asked to suggest a route. I did. I didn't think about the distance too carefully. 80 miles. A bit unsure that's a good plan. 🤞

I must crack on with breakfast, feeding tomatoes, getting kit on, make sandwiches, etc. 

Take care and don't get caught.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks,
An early walk to the hospital for my bloods, only five ahead of me in the queue 👍
I came yesterday afternoon but there were about 20 + people waiting and the ticket machine was empty so I went home.


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Man coming this morning at 10am to assess the house for its EPC.
Got a 2nd viewing at 2pm.
Not much else happening today that I'm aware of.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> The fortnightly sainsburys order is being delivered this morning between 7 and 8.
> The off on the bike to feed and clean the kittens and mother, plus the resident old cat.
> Then a walk over the fields with Millie with a stop at the cafe for tea and a bacon sandwich on the way.
> ...



Kittens! You kept that quiet. I need photos 🐱

Nearly 8 miles walked in what became quite a heavy drizzle. Just having my porridge now and I chopped up a banana into it too. The extravagance.


----------



## gavroche (26 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Kittens! You kept that quiet. I need photos 🐱
> 
> Nearly 8 miles walked in what became quite a heavy drizzle. Just having my porridge now and I chopped up a banana into it too. The extravagance.



I put honey in mine too. Pure luxury.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> I put honey in mine too. Pure luxury.



It was actually the Quaker Oats instant with honey through it. Lazy I know, but it's just so handy.


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Aug 2022)

Morning all. 
Nothing much to report from sunny Coventry . Have a great day everyone . 😀😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Man coming this morning at 10am to assess the house for its EPC.
> Got a 2nd viewing at 2pm.
> Not much else happening today that I'm aware of.



No fish Friday? 😀


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Man coming this morning at 10am to assess the house for its EPC.
> Got a 2nd viewing at 2pm.
> Not much else happening today that I'm aware of.



EPC ???


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> EPC ???



If you're selling your house or flat you'll need an energy performance certificate (EPC), which confirms how energy-efficient your property is.​


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2022)

Well I did warn you .
Aldi dash done so that should be it for the holiday weekend.
Got to have a clear out of the fridge and freezer.... I hate binning food but thats how it is with our (lack of) appetite.


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> No fish Friday? 😀


It's Friday already?! Damn! Will have to sort out FandC later.


Dave7 said:


> EPC ???


Energy Performance Certificate.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2022)

I think the rain is set in for the day.


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think the rain is set in for the day.



Sun's out here


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Sun's out here



Shut up you....


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Sun's out here



We have too 26.8c


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2022)

The excitement this morning was over whelming, first I had to unblock the kitchen sink  followed by deforesting my freezer, I need to sit down now with a coffee


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2022)

As 


welsh dragon said:


> I think the rain is set in for the day.



I recall, the rain is in for most days in Snowdonia


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> Sun's out here


Similar here, and set for the day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2022)

Popped in to the Dentist after my blood test as the Dental surgery is just around the corner from the Hospital. Booked a check up with lovely Doctor Annetta, fitted me in on the 6th September. The receptionist printed off the appointment confirmation and before I'd left the surgery I'd received a text confirmation. Carried on in to Poole. Decided to treat myself so I popped in to a Café and had a really excellent scrambled eggs on toast and a cup of coffee. I'd just missed a bus so ambled up to Wilko for a mooch while I was waiting, they had the garden solar stick things for 50p so I purchased a few. If you put a circle of heavy duty transparent outdoor tape across the top then they last for several years. ( condensation is the problem, if you spray some clear varnish on the circuit board they'll last even longer )


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> As
> 
> 
> I recall, the rain is in for most days in Snowdonia





You are just jealous because you lot have droughts


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You are just jealous because you lot have droughts



…and Chess…


----------



## Paulus (26 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Kittens! You kept that quiet. I need photos 🐱



For @Mo1959 They are now 5 weeks old.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> For @Mo1959 They are now 5 weeks old.
> 
> View attachment 658739
> 
> ...



I’ll have the Calico in the second pic


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> …and Chess…





Yes. Exactly.


----------



## Paulus (26 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ll have the Calico in the second pic



The naughty torty female. she is the little runt of the litter.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2022)

Fish pie and spinach for lunch


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> The naughty torty female. she is the little runt of the litter.



It’s a tortie point Siamese I have. They are a bit special


----------



## rustybolts (26 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> For @Mo1959 They are now 5 weeks old.
> 
> View attachment 658739
> 
> ...



Please Sir , can I have some more ?


----------



## pawl (26 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Shut up you....



No it’s also out here,


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think the rain is set in for the day.



Still sunny here at 2.17 pm . Just been out in the car and it’s saying 28 C . 😀😀


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2022)

I nearly had a heart attack, phone rang and was told someone had tried to take £250 and £1000 from my bank account, it was someone with a foreign accent and I asked them to speak up and then the phone went dead......bloody scam Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Still sunny here at 2.17 pm . Just been out in the car and it’s saying 28 C . 😀😀





We have had a reprieve. The sun is shining now.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2022)

Steak pie and fries today


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Steak pie and fries today



You can take the woman out of Birmingham but you cannot take Birmingham out of the woman . 😂😜😀😀😀


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> You can take the woman out of Birmingham but you cannot take Birmingham out of the woman . 😂😜😀😀😀





Dam right.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2022)

Good God. Just watching the news and they are now saying energy bills could go as high as five or six thousand next year! Nearly my whole pension on leccy


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2022)

Had an offer of 360K on our bungalow and we've got 2 more viewings booked in.
Things are happening.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Good God. Just watching the news and they are now saying energy bills could go as high as five or six thousand next year! Nearly my whole pension on leccy



Yep......my pension is similar to yours. Who would have thunk it ?


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Good God. Just watching the news and they are now saying energy bills could go as high as five or six thousand next year! Nearly my whole pension on leccy



Dying will be cheaper, and to some it will happen if we have a very cold winter


----------



## PaulSB (26 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Good God. Just watching the news and they are now saying energy bills could go as high as five or six thousand next year! Nearly my whole pension on leccy



I will avoid the politics of this. I feel we should all take some comfort from one thing. The disaster which is facing millions of households across the country cannot be allowed to happen. If it does happen the country is quite simply f*****. Excuse me.

The government choice is simple:

Allow energy companies to take massive hits by supplying millions who simply cannot pay. This doesn't work.

Allow millions to fall into levels of debt which simply cannot be repaid. This doesn't work.

The only solution is for the government to pick up the bill for everyone. It might be an unpalatable fact for Truss but she has no choice. The alternative is economic collapse on a scale we may not have seen before.


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2022)

We had a very pleasant afternoon sat in my Brother In law's garden being sociable, it was their 50th wedding anniversary today and they invited friends and family round and put on a buffet and drinks. it was interesting man handling my Good Lady up the steps, only three of them, into his back garden in her wheelchair but we managed it, I met up with him in the market this morning and helped him get the cake home, I had a look at it and it looked too nice to eat.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2022)

My irony meter exploded when I pondered that the privatisation of our energy utilities and railways resulted in several of them being purchased by state run energy / rail utilities from European countries.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2022)

Its all crap anyway. Its just the price cap and isn't what most will actually use, in fact 99% of people will be turning everything off and will be using less electric I suspect so a price cap of £6,000 is meaningless.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> My irony meter exploded when I pondered that the privatisation of our energy utilities and railways resulted in several of them being purchased by state run energy / rail utilities from European countries.



As a friend pointed out to me all our utilities are nationalised already..........by other nations.


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Aug 2022)

The fact that privatisation of utilities and the railways does not work is obvious to everyone other than people on the far right . Where faith and opinions are more importance than facts 😕😕😕.
We are not being led by a political party as we have know them , we are being led by a cult .😕🙁😕


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its all crap anyway. Its just the price cap and isn't what most will actually use, in fact 99% of people will be turning everything off and will be using less electric I suspect so a price cap of £6,000 is meaningless.



I think you will find this is incorrect, most people pay sometime close to the price cap . The unit price of gas has gone up by about 140% , everyone will be paying A LOT more unless the government steps in .


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2022)

morning ....it's very dark and cold too


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2022)

Morning. I had thought about an early bimble but just can’t find any enthusiasm for cycling. Maybe tomorrow. Suppose it’ll be a walk again.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2022)

Good morning. I've lit a candle. Too dark to know what's happening outside but the forecast is good. Today? Not a great deal planned, I've been awake since 3.00 and feel a bit crap but that will probably pass. Rovers are at home, Mrs P is going to Bath for the weekend so I'll be flying solo till Monday night.

On August 15th I checked our actual energy consumption July '20 to June '21, a full 12 months taken from the actual bills. Calculated our expected bill for the period July '22 to June '23 assuming the same consumption at £2594 which under the circumstances I thought "reasonable"  Just changed the costs in my spreadsheet to reflect the new price cap and we are now looking at *£4394*.

I give up........officially  Cafe stops are binned. That's at least £10/week saved so now it's a question of what else can be done. Never in my life have I imagined this.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. I've lit a candle. Too dark to know what's happening outside but the forecast is good. Today? Not a great deal planned, I've been awake since 3.00 and feel a bit crap but that will probably pass. Rovers are at home, Mrs P is going to Bath for the weekend so I'll be flying solo till Monday night.
> 
> On August 15th I checked our actual energy consumption July '20 to June '21, a full 12 months taken from the actual bills. Calculated our expected bill for the period July '22 to June '23 assuming the same consumption at £2594 which under the circumstances I thought "reasonable"  Just changed the costs in my spreadsheet to reflect the new price cap and we are now looking at *£4394*.
> 
> I give up........officially  Cafe stops are binned. That's at least £10/week saved so now it's a question of what else can be done. Never in my life have I imagined this.



The problem I fear is that those of us caught in the middle between those on high salaries and those on benefits won’t get much help. We are the ones that will be left to struggle best we can and make cut backs wherever possible. I think life will just be scraping by with very few little pleasures or luxuries for the foreseeable future.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The problem I fear is that those of us caught in the middle between those on high salaries and those on benefits won’t get much help. We are the ones that will be left to struggle best we can and make cut backs wherever possible. I think life will just be scraping by with very few little pleasures or luxuries for the foreseeable future.



Yes, I agree and the reality is prices in general never fall. Possibly energy will fall in 12-18 months but the inflation we're seeing now won't reverse. In my house we thank our lucky stars Mrs P gets her state pension in 24 days time, the energy bill will take 46% of that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I will avoid the politics of this. I feel we should all take some comfort from one thing. The disaster which is facing millions of households across the country cannot be allowed to happen. If it does happen the country is quite simply f*****. Excuse me.
> 
> The government choice is simple:
> 
> ...



Yes, those on fix


Mo1959 said:


> The problem I fear is that those of us caught in the middle between those on high salaries and those on benefits won’t get much help. We are the ones that will be left to struggle best we can and make cut backs wherever possible. I think life will just be scraping by with very few little pleasures or luxuries for the foreseeable future.



A friend was saying that people should cancel their energy direct debits immediately for their own protection. Better than finding that there’s not enough left to pay mortgage/ rent.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> We had a very pleasant afternoon sat in my Brother In law's garden being sociable, it was their 50th wedding anniversary today and they invited friends and family round and put on a buffet and drinks. it was interesting man handling my Good Lady up the steps, only three of them, into his back garden in her wheelchair but we managed it, I met up with him in the market this morning and helped him get the cake home, I had a look at it and it looked too nice to eat.



MrsD can't/won't visit our daughters as there are approx 12 steps. SiL and grandsons have said they will lift her in but then if she needs the loo it would be virtually impossible.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2022)

good morning folks.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2022)

Morning .
I came on here to be cheered up ! Read a few posts and now feel gloomy !
Prices rocketing, energy bills soaring , people having to make choices between eating or heating , whilst house building is going on everywhere ! 
We are all doomed !


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD can't/won't visit our daughters as there are approx 12 steps. SiL and grandsons have said they will lift her in but then if she needs the loo it would be virtually impossible.



I don't like the idea of man handling her up and down steps in the chair, its too easy to break the chair, I have ramps but they're too wide for those steps, we went yesterday because it was a special occasion, we're in no hurry to do it again, and there's the toileting issue, they've nowhere she could use.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2022)

As per normal for Saturday I am listening to SoTS till 0800.
Good day for sport on TV.

Just reading that plans have been passed to level our main shopping centre and build 900 apartments


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2022)

As per normal for Saturday I am listening to SoTS till 0800.
Good day for sport on TV.

Just reading that plans have been passed to level our main shopping centre and build 900


dave r said:


> I don't like the idea of man handling her up and down steps in the chair, its too easy to break the chair, I have ramps but they're too wide for those steps, we went yesterday because it was a special occasion, we're in no hurry to do it again, and there's the toileting issue, they've nowhere she could use.



Yep.....it alters your life doesn't it .
Our granddaughter has a 1st public singing 'gig' at a pub in a week and we are looking at the logistics.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> As per normal for Saturday I am listening to SoTS till 0800.
> Good day for sport on TV.
> 
> Just reading that plans have been passed to level our main shopping centre and build 900 apartments



Retirement homes ?
That's what is going on in my town. More like prisons! No gardens. High servicing costs. I doubt if there is room to store a bike anywhere .


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Retirement homes ?
> That's what is going on in my town. More like prisons! No gardens. High servicing costs. I doubt if there is room to store a bike anywhere .



Warrington is genuinely unrecognisable from 10 years ago with so many buildings being leveled and apartments being built......I'm talking many thousands of them.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2022)

Cooooooeee. A bright sunny start here for us. Bulb have sent me an email saying they are upping my monthly payments by £18 a month even though we are in credit of approx £150. I will see what happens over the next 3 months bs drop the payments if I think they are taking th mick. It all depends on the unit price though. What a ridiculous situation we are in.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> As per normal for Saturday I am listening to SoTS till 0800.
> Good day for sport on TV.
> 
> Just reading that plans have been passed to level our main shopping centre and build 900
> ...



They seem intent on turning Coventry city centre into a University Campus, it seems that since Coventry's big industries died off they have been intent on turning it into a university city.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> My irony meter exploded when I pondered that the privatisation of our energy utilities and railways resulted in several of them being purchased by state run energy / rail utilities* from European countries.*



Not just European Countries, if I am not mistaken, our 'local' Water Company (Northumbrian Water) was bought up by a Chinese Company.

The part that I ponder is, before Privatisation, how come none of our Nationalised outfits had the wit to do what other Countries Nationalised Companies have done to us?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Not just European Countries, if I am not mistaken, our 'local' Water Company (Northumbrian Water) was bought up by a Chinese Company.
> 
> The part that I ponder is, before Privatisation, how come none of our Nationalised outfits had the wit to do what other Countries Nationalised Companies have done to us?



Thick management!


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The problem I fear is that* those of us caught in the middle between those on high salaries and those on benefits won’t get much help.* We are the ones that will be left to struggle best we can and make cut backs wherever possible. I think life will just be scraping by with very few little pleasures or luxuries for the foreseeable future.



Sdaly, I suspect you. are correct, it has been that way throughout my lifetime, regardless of Party in power.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> I came on here to be cheered up ! Read a few posts and now feel gloomy !
> Prices rocketing, energy bills soaring , people having to make choices between eating or heating , whilst house building is going on everywhere !
> *We are all doomed* !



Steady on there Fraser!


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Thick management!



That is my view too. All political appointees, in-laws, relatives, old friends, school chums, flat mates..... ability was not a factor.


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2022)

Morning all 

Well, you lot are in a jolly mood this morning ain't ya? 
Maybe I'm an eternal optimist, but I'm not overly worried about current events. We always survive, one way or another.
More viewings today and Sunday lunch booked at the Crown


----------



## Paulus (27 Aug 2022)

Good morning all.
The sun is still shining. 
With all the gloomy news about, it still costs nothing to get out on the bike and enjoy a ride.
The green bin lorry has been down this morning, the lorry is actually orange, not green. 
I have some sports socks to take back to M&S, I bought their cotton rich, size 8 1/2--12 and they sent me back to school age 3-6 years old 8 1/2--12 ones instead.

Fortunately I can incorporate the dog walk and M&S trip into one, including a stop at a cafe for coffee and a bacon sandwich, while I can still afford it.
Plenty of sports on the tellybox and radio this afternoon to choose from. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2022)

Yesterday's walk done in the other direction this morning. Knocked 9 minutes off the time as it was so much cooler and fresher. I always seem to have more energy when it's like that.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> That is my view too. All political appointees, in-laws, relatives, old friends, school chums, flat mates..... ability was not a factor.



Or those who could talk the loudest .


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2022)

Its going to be another warm day for us today. Blues skies and sunshine


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> As per normal for Saturday I am listening to SoTS till 0800.
> Good day for sport on TV.
> 
> Just reading that plans have been passed to level our main shopping centre and build 900 apartments



The Golden Square is coming down?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2022)

More good news!
George Useless has just said that we can pay the water companies more money to solve their sewage pollution problem !


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> More good news!
> George Useless has just said that we can pay the water companies more money to solve their sewage pollution problem !



What a surprise.


----------



## shep (27 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> I'm not overly worried about current events. We always survive, one way or another.
> More viewings today and Sunday lunch booked at the Crown



With respect, haven't you just been left a wedge of money and looking at half Mil houses?

I don't suppose many would be 'overly worried ' given those circumstances.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Retirement homes ?
> That's what is going on in my town. More like prisons! No gardens. High servicing costs. I doubt if there is room to store a bike anywhere .


There's one near me with the name Hatchet Hall.
They have cycle parking.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2022)

If my gas/electric goes up any more I'll be in “fuel poverty” how good is that


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2022)

Its Warner outside than it us inside my house. I now have all the doors open to let some heat in.

I see that pensioners are maybe going to get a 10% increase next year. We shall see. Will it be enough of a rise considering how much everything is increasing I wonder.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2022)

Hello, back again. Sorry if I started some doom and gloom, I didn't mean to I was really just talking about retirement reality at the moment. I'm not gloomy for my house but I am worried for my kids, especially small person's parents who completed on their first house this week.

@welsh dragon I think it's certain pensioners will get 10-13% this time as Sunak pledged to reintroduce the triple lock this autumn. It was suspended last year and we got 3% instead of 8%, something I agreed with at the time but now wonder if the government knew rampant inflation was fast approaching and ignored that.

Two factors make me think this going to happen. The Tories dare not risk alienating the grey vote. Second for many on the state pension energy is going to take 40-50% of their income. Action has to be taken.


----------



## Dirk (27 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> With respect, haven't you just been left a wedge of money and looking at half Mil houses?
> 
> I don't suppose many would be 'overly worried ' given those circumstances.



I haven't always been in this situation.
Lost everything in 1980 - business and a home - had to start again from scratch with absolutely no help from the government.
Wasn't overly worried then. I survived that - I'm not fretting now.
So long as I've got a bed and food, I'm content.


----------



## gavroche (27 Aug 2022)

Good morning old moaners ( and with good reasons ). 
The car is loaded up with bikes on the back and all ready to head for Whitehaven. 
Speak to you again soon if I still have enough energy.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> I haven't always been in this situation.
> Lost everything in 1980 - business and a home - had to start again from scratch with absolutely no help from the government.
> Wasn't overly worried then. I survived that - I'm not fretting now.
> So long as I've got a bed and food, I'm content.




The boy turned good 
In contrast he could have sat on his arse and felt sorry for himself and ended up like me


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> The boy turned good
> In contrast he could have sat on his arse and felt sorry for himself and ended up like me


A naked baker?


----------



## shep (27 Aug 2022)

Dirk said:


> I haven't always been in this situation.
> Lost everything in 1980 - business and a home - had to start again from scratch with absolutely no help from the government.
> Wasn't overly worried then. I survived that - I'm not fretting now.
> So long as I've got a bed and food, I'm content.



Not having a pop but obviously you're now in a position not to worry whereas many others aren't so fortunate.


----------



## rustybolts (27 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> As per normal for Saturday I am listening to SoTS till 0800.
> Good day for sport on TV.
> 
> Just reading that plans have been passed to level our main shopping centre and build 900
> ...



At least you can have it recorded on a phone and show it if all else is not practical , hope it works out for you


----------



## rustybolts (27 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Warrington is genuinely unrecognisable from 10 years ago with so many buildings being leveled and apartments being built......I'm talking many thousands of them.



Same thing happening in Ireland , apartments being built everywhere and new housing estates being bought totally by rich speculators to rent them out at ridiculous prices. Heating costs the same , people are hoping for a very mild winter. A good mate of mine remarked to me recently that we were so fortunate to be young in the 60s and 70s and could look forward to owning a house sometime and have enough money to rear a family . There was a queue of 150 people along the street in Dublin last week to view a flat that was for rent .

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...n-Irish-capitals-housing-shortage-crisis.html


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The Golden Square is coming down?



May I rephrase that to "one of our main shopping centres".
This one is the Cockedge Centre.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> Good morning old moaners ( and with good reasons ).
> The car is loaded up with bikes on the back and all ready to head for Whitehaven.
> Speak to you again soon if I still *have enough energy.*



Good luck, you're going to have three great days. 

If you have any spare the going rate is about 51p per kWh.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good luck, you're going to have three great days.
> 
> If you have any spare the going rate is about 51p per kWh.



It’s the insidious rise in “ daily standing charge “ that the devious b*stards thought up. If I switch off everything I’d still have to pay about £350 a year. Remember, they’re just parasitic billing companies who sit between producer and customer. There are other entities who generate the stuff and maintain the infrastructure.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2022)

We now have a balmy 19 degrees. More than warm enough for me. I’d better get out and enjoy it.


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Not just European Countries, if I am not mistaken, our 'local' Water Company (Northumbrian Water) was bought up by a Chinese Company.
> 
> The part that I ponder is, before Privatisation, how come none of our Nationalised outfits had the wit to do what other Countries Nationalised Companies have done to us?



They were not allowed .


----------



## PaulSB (27 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> May I rephrase that to "one of our main shopping centres".
> This one is the Cockedge Centre.



Haven't heard of that one but then I very rarely visit Warrington. I tend to feel attempts to bring people back into our towns and cities rather than the constant spraw out to the countryside.

We often ride through Preston and out to the North. It's about two miles further today to clear the housing to reach lanes than five years ago.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Aug 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> They were not allowed .



Interesting, well, maybe they should have been?


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2022)

No-one on here, is it?


----------



## postman (27 Aug 2022)

What is this retirement you talk of.Today I started digging over a 3 x 3 area of garden with a fork it was so hard.Then I painted the end of the garage apex,the sun has cracked and broken the paint up,its now a light grey undercoat,two more coats Monday and Tuesday before black gloss,then on my hands and knees to clean kitchen and hallway floors.it could be worse,I could be a Manchester United supporter I saw the last thirty mins of the tv game,rubbish how much are these blokes paid.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Haven't heard of that one but then I very rarely visit Warrington. I tend to feel attempts to bring people back into our towns and cities rather than the constant spraw out to the countryside.
> 
> We often ride through Preston and out to the North. It's about two miles further today to clear the housing to reach lanes than five years ago.



Its our/my favoured centre as it has free 2 hour parking right next to it. Golden square has no parking anywhere near it.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> What is this retirement you talk of.Today I started digging over a 3 x 3 area of garden with a fork it was so hard.Then I painted the end of the garage apex,the sun has cracked and broken the paint up,its now a light grey undercoat,two more coats Monday and Tuesday before black gloss,then on my hands and knees to clean kitchen and hallway floors.it could be worse,I could be a Manchester United supporter I saw the last thirty mins of the tv game,rubbish how much are these blokes paid.



Sadly Utd won though


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Same thing happening in Ireland , apartments being built everywhere and new housing estates being bought totally by rich speculators to rent them out at ridiculous prices. Heating costs the same , people are hoping for a very mild winter. A good mate of mine remarked to me recently that we were so fortunate to be young in the 60s and 70s and could look forward to owning a house sometime and have enough money to rear a family . There was a queue of 150 people along the street in Dublin last week to view a flat that was for rent .
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...n-Irish-capitals-housing-shortage-crisis.html


Reminds me of this

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=svetEbncTNQ


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2022)

Phew, that was warm. Another 6 hilly miles done so nearly 14 for the day with 1200ft of elevation. The sweat was trickling down my face by the time I was half way up the hill.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Aug 2022)

I see the cost of cremations is going up due the a rise in fuel
There's cheaper option :-
Rare
Medium
And Well-Done  OK I'll get me coat................


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2022)

Mr WD said he couldn't care less if I made a pyre for him in the field.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD said he couldn't care less if I made a pyre for him in the field.


You'd have to cut, move and stack the wood though, all by yourself.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'd have to cut, move and stack the wood though, all by yourself.



She could get a younger model in?


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I see the cost of cremations is going up due the a rise in fuel
> There's cheaper option :-
> Rare
> Medium
> And Well-Done  OK I'll get me coat................



I've told my Good Lady theres a space in the back garden and spade in the shed.


----------



## rustybolts (27 Aug 2022)

A joke to cheer everybody up and stop thinking about fuel and energy rises ( hope you are not offended , its a bit risky !)

Paddy was walking through Dublin one day when he passes a shop with a notice in the window.
The notice said. "We sell everything". Paddy could not believe this so he went inside.
He walked to the counter and asked the salesperson. "Do you really sell everything?"
The salesperson said. "Yes, everything."
Thinking this was too good to be true Paddy said. "OK then could I have a jumper for a chicken?."
The salesperson said. "A jumper for a chicken? Hold on I will have to check the stock out the back."
Five minutes later, the salesperson returned with a brown paper bag. "Here you go, one jumper for a chicken."
"How much?" Asked Paddy.
"Three Euro's." Replied the salesperson.
"Three Euro's for a jumper for a chicken? Excellent." Said Paddy.
So away he went. When he got outside he thought to himself that maybe he was done, so he looked inside the bag. At the bottom of the bag was a condom.
He was mad and stormed back into the shop. He screamed at the salesperson. "Hey, I asked you for a jumper for a chicken and you have given me a condom what's going on?"
The salesperson replied. "Sorry mate, I checked in the back and we seem to be all out of jumpers for chickens, all we had was a pullover for a cock."........


----------



## rustybolts (27 Aug 2022)

Mo this is specially for you !


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> A joke to cheer everybody up and stop thinking about fuel and energy rises ( hope you are not offended , its a bit risky !)
> 
> Paddy was walking through Dublin one day when he passes a shop with a notice in the window.
> The notice said. "We sell everything". Paddy could not believe this so he went inside.
> ...



Lol! Very good.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'd have to cut, move and stack the wood though, all by yourself.





I know. Wood us expensive these days as well. I wonder how little I can get away with


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> She could get a younger model in?





Don't tempt me


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I know. Wood us expensive these days as well. I wonder how little I can get away with


1,102–1,323 pounds is what you'd need.
Or, half a metric ton, if you've gone metric.


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD said he couldn't care less if I made a pyre for him in the field.



Err tomorrow? 😂😂


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2022)

Who'll be first, Mo or Numbnuts


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2022)

I'll let Mo be first  I woke up thirsty so having a cup of tea going back to bed now


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I'll let Mo be first  I woke up thirsty so having a cup of tea going back to bed now



So you were first. 

Gosh, it’s barely light but I’m up. Must try and force myself out for a bimble as Sunday mornings are the only time you get quiet roads now. It will be slow and not very far I suspect.


----------



## rustybolts (28 Aug 2022)

Just finished a little spin , coffee and toast on the way , have a great day folks


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2022)

Good day world. How are we? I've been awake for hours, sleeping for more than 5 hours is getting harder by the day. Tonight I will try to go to bed later. Mrs P is away and I'm having a doing day, blitz the housework, clean car, clean bikes, household admin etc. I'm in a "lets get everything done" sort of mood. I may well be knackered by mid-afternoon. Two loads washed and on the line, general tidying done, I'd get the hoover out but decided the neighbours might complain at 6.50am.

'Tis Mrs P's birthday in a week or so. Her being away for the weekend is perfect timing. Her present is going to be a pot grown bamboo. I know, I hear you say it, what a man, he knows how to woo a woman. In my defence. We have a very large clump of 6 foot tall bamboo growing on the allotment. Enough to feed a small family of pandas. Twice as requested I have dug some up, potted it and waited for it to die. I knew this would happen, bamboo is notoriously difficult to transplant. Mrs P wants a tall potted bamboo in the backyard and I spotted some good ones at a local garden centre. Getting a bamboo home, hidden at the top of a friend's garden and all undetected would be tricky so Mrs P's absence is very timely. God knows how I'll wrap it up!!!! 

Off to do some more chores. Catch you all later. 

PS.....we got beat again. Not mentioning football other than 👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏 @Dave7


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2022)

Cooooooeeeeeeee. A calm day. A but overcast but its supposed to be another nice day for us later on. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2022)

Good morning all. 
Another bright, sunny start to the day here in Barnet. 
My right knee has been playing me up a bit the last couple of days, not sure what I have done to it, but it aches constantly and clicks, and is painful when going up or down stairs. 
Hey ho, onwards and downwards


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2022)

@PaulSB... a deserved win though I felt sorry for Bournemouth.

As I have said, we spend much of our day in the conservatory so when I get up this is where I sit.......well, at 0600 it was decidedly cool. Warming up now though.

I bought a pizza yesterday.......most of it went in the bin. Very doughy and not much topping.


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Aug 2022)

Morning everyone. I am just having a cup of tea before getting up to go sailing. Doesn’t look like there will be much wind so it won’t be a lot of fun. Hey ho the glass of wine and the chat after will still be great 😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2022)

Morning again. I managed a very slow 29 miles.  I think I've lost most of my cycling fitness with getting out so seldom. Even a bit saddle sore. I need to either get out at least twice a week or just pack it in.

On a happier note we have good telly tonight. Ridley starts on ITV which I'll watch and The Capture is on BBC so I'll need to catch up on that.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2022)

Our Grandson has discovered his toes.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2022)

Considering its a Bank Holiday, I can't hear any traffic down in the village at all. We live almost half a mile from the village but the sound of traffic travels up here. Its totally silent. That'll do


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Considering its a Bank Holiday, I can't hear any traffic down in the village at all. We live almost half a mile from the village but the sound of traffic travels up here. Its totally silent. That'll do



When I was coming home from my ride the council workers were all congregated across the entrance to the recycling centre on strike. Wondered what on earth was going on from a distance as they had banners out.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2022)

Just made 36 mince pies, I wonder how long it will be before cakes and the like become a luxury item in their homes


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Our Grandson has discovered his toes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 658988



oh to be so flexible! I am lucky if I can SEE my toes!


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> oh to be so flexible! I am lucky if I can SEE my toes!



Seeing my toes is no problem, reaching them is a different story.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2022)

I was going to do toad in the hole, but couldn't be arsed, so went for bangers and mash with green beans and onion gravy then I thought a couple of yorkshires would go nice with that


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Seeing my toes is no problem, reaching them is a different story.



A familiar story at our age.
I can still touch my toes, and at times get my palms flat on the floor, but that is only because I do stretching exercises to try and keep a bit flexible.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2022)

Sausage, poached egg and fries


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2022)

I cooked American style pancakes for breakfast with blueberries, strawberries, sliced banana and drizzled with maple syrup and squirty cream.
For tea tonight it will be salmon, fried with sweet chilli sauce and garlic, with stir fried vegetables.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> A familiar story at our age.
> *I can still touch my toes, and at times get my palms flat on the floor,* but that is only because I do stretching exercises to try and keep a bit flexible.



show off!


----------



## pawl (28 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Considering its a Bank Holiday, I can't hear any traffic down in the village at all. We live almost half a mile from the village but the sound of traffic travels up here. Its totally silent. That'll do



Village is crammed with cars and people It’s the three day scarecrow festival.Thank god.Can imagine what the the Isle of Mull is like in high season No wonder it drives Old Wheels batty 

Think I might close the curtains or I might cause offence waving two raised fingers at the passing hoards


----------



## pawl (28 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again. I managed a very slow 29 miles. I think I've lost most of my cycling fitness with getting out so seldom. Even a bit saddle sore. I need to either get out at least twice a week or just pack it in.
> 
> On a happier note we have good telly tonight. Ridley starts on ITV which I'll watch and The Capture is on BBC so I'll need to catch up on that.



What the he’ll did we do before catch up and able to record.


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> What the he’ll did we do before catch up and able to record.



Go without, or wait for the repeats.
Or, maybe we were our and about and didn't watch the telly so much. Other things to do.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> Go without, or wait for the repeats.
> Or, maybe we were our and about and didn't watch the telly so much. Other things to do.





We always waited for the repeats. Then the repeats of the repeats.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2022)

Little walk done. It's warm now. That's me done so I'll stick the pjs on and try and cool down a bit. There's a soppy doggy film on BBC1 at 3.50 that I think I'll watch 🐶


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> A familiar story at our age.
> I can still touch my toes, and at times get my palms flat on the floor, but that is only because I do stretching exercises to try and keep a bit flexible.



I do a yoga class once a week, mostly stretches, it slows down the deterioration.


----------



## postman (28 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Just finished a little spin , coffee and toast on the way , have a great day folks


Ha ha I first read that as a little gin.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Little walk done. It's warm now. That's me done so I'll stick the pjs on and try and cool down a bit. There's a soppy doggy film on BBC1 at 3.50 that I think I'll watch 🐶



Was reading this travel blog, got to the text after the photograph of 'Les Marronniers' and thought of an old post of yours


----------



## postman (28 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day world. How are we? I've been awake for hours, sleeping for more than 5 hours is getting harder by the day. Tonight I will try to go to bed later. Mrs P is away and I'm having a doing day, blitz the housework, clean car, clean bikes, household admin etc. I'm in a "lets get everything done" sort of mood. I may well be knackered by mid-afternoon. Two loads washed and on the line, general tidying done, I'd get the hoover out but decided the neighbours might complain at 6.50am.
> 
> 'Tis Mrs P's birthday in a week or so. Her being away for the weekend is perfect timing. Her present is going to be a pot grown bamboo. I know, I hear you say it, what a man, he knows how to woo a woman. In my defence. We have a very large clump of 6 foot tall bamboo growing on the allotment. Enough to feed a small family of pandas. Twice as requested I have dug some up, potted it and waited for it to die. I knew this would happen, bamboo is notoriously difficult to transplant. Mrs P wants a tall potted bamboo in the backyard and I spotted some good ones at a local garden centre. Getting a bamboo home, hidden at the top of a friend's garden and all undetected would be tricky so Mrs P's absence is very timely. God knows how I'll wrap it up!!!!
> 
> ...


It's Mrs P's Birthday next Friday.I have noticed little hints around the front room.Magazines open with photos of jeans,magazines with walking jackets,magazines with hiking boots,magazines with cameras.So I now know what to buy her,a magazine rack.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> oh to be so flexible! I am lucky if I can SEE my toes!



Should of gone to Specsavers


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> A familiar story at our age.
> I can still touch my toes, and at times get my palms flat on the floor, but that is only because I do stretching exercises to try and keep a bit flexible.



Yep, me too.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Aug 2022)

Took the grandchildren to Poole Park. Loads of fun for them at the recently refurbished play area. We went for lunch afterwards and I saw this as we walked back towards the Bus Station.
Seems like a great idea 😎


----------



## PaulSB (28 Aug 2022)

I've been making flapjack. My bunch of pedalling pensioners have decided we will support a few favourite cafes from now on, meaning we will still buy food. Everywhere else it will only be coffee.

Going rate up here for flapjack is £2.75 - £3.25. This little lot represents a saving of +/-£25!






I have done a lot of housework, a small Aldi run and been to a garden centre. I think 5.30 will be G&T time.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> A familiar story at our age.
> I can still touch my toes, *and at times get my palms flat on the floor, *but that is only because I do stretching exercises to try and keep a bit flexible.


Being able to do that whilst sat on the floor shouldn't count.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2022)

An oldie but a goldie, lol!.


All the organs of the body were having a meeting,
Trying to decide who was the one in charge.
"I should be in charge," said the brain, "Because I run all the body's systems, so without me nothing would happen."
"I should be in charge," said the blood, "Because I circulate oxygen all over so without me you'd all waste away."
"I should be in charge," said the stomach," Because I process food and give all of you energy."
"I should be in charge," said the legs, "because I carry the body wherever it needs to go."
"I should be in charge," said the eyes, "Because I allow the body to see where it goes."
I should be in charge," said the rectum, "Because I'm responsible for waste removal."
All the other body parts laughed at the rectum
And insulted him,
So in a huff, he shut down tight.
Within a few days, the brain had a terrible headache,
The stomach was bloated,
The legs got wobbly,
The eyes got watery,
And the blood was toxic..
They all decided that the rectum should be the boss
.
The Moral of the story?
Even though the others do all the work...
An Arse Hole is usually in charge😝


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2022)

No one else daft enough to be up yet ?
I made an error yesterday. I got very tired early evening and instead of dozing in a chair I went to bed.........been awake since 0330.
My Bro and SiL coming this afternoon. The Chinese takeaway is open so that is what is on the menu.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> No one else daft enough to be up yet ?
> I made an error yesterday. I got very tired early evening and instead of dozing in a chair I went to bed.........been awake since 0330.
> My Bro and SiL coming this afternoon. The Chinese takeaway is open so that is what is on the menu.



Yes, I am


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2022)

Good morning, looks like we have a decent day ahead. Mrs P is away until around 10.00pm so I shall spend the day doing as I please. Initially this means a bike ride but where to I'm not sure. The bunch I'm out with today always look to others to come up with a route. I did this last night only to discover the proposed cafe is closed today. Bugger. Need to come up with another plan.

I have my thinking cap on while I have breakfast..................later I will put my cycling cap, on!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2022)

Cooooeeeee. A coolish start for us but it's bound to warm up later.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks, 
I can hear squealing from upstairs as Mrs Tenkaykev and daughter in law are giving our two granddaughters a bath. Daughter in law is really enjoying being away from London, perhaps that might be the nudge to get them to move closer🤞
Might head out for a Brommie excursion in a while, see what we can discover.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## Paulus (29 Aug 2022)

Good morning all. 
A little overcast outside at the moment. 
A nice long dog walk coming up today.


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2022)

Morning.Might go for a short bimble if I can negotiate through the hordes wandering around the Scarecrow festival


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2022)

Shows how much I know. 'Twas just a few days ago I boasted I had done my last Aldi dash for the weekend. Then MrsD found a list for me. TBF things we needed eg fruit, yoghurt, fresh orange juice etc.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2022)

Morning. Nice 7 mile walk done and got a couple of containers of milk on the way home. I will get more shopping later, I just didn't want to be weighed down with the milk at the same time.

Porridge is cooling slightly before I tuck in.


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2022)

Looks like the new series Ridley will be good 👍 

Filmed in areas of the the Lakes and Yorkshire Dales


----------



## postman (29 Aug 2022)

Today we are walking in to Chapel Allerton and Chapeltown Leeds 7, to see our first West Indian Carnival.Mrs P has only ever seen one and that was from the back of a Police van,no no no she was on duty hello hello what's going on here then,type of duty.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Looks like the new series Ridley will be good 👍
> 
> Filmed in areas of the the Lakes and Yorkshire Dales



It is. Enjoyed it last night. I will need to catch up on The Capture at some point and there is another new one also starting tonight called The Suspect on ITV. Nothing for weeks, then they all come at once


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It is. Enjoyed it last night. I will need to catch up on The Capture at some point and there is another new one also starting tonight called The Suspect on ITV. Nothing for weeks, then they all come at once



It’s a bit like buses You wait for ages then three arrive together,


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2022)

Good morning people, I've been for an early bimble this morning, my Brinklow loop, 24 miles, lovely bright fresh morning, longs and a long sleeve jersey, but warming up nicely as the morning progressed, and with it being a Bank Holiday Monday it was very quiet which made the ride even more enjoyable. They've been having a Scarecrow Festival in the village so the ride through the village was interesting with all the scarecrows dotted about.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2022)

Houseworky stuff done. A load of washing is on the line. It's a bit overcast here. And its another quiet day. I can't hear any traffic at all.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2022)

Wandered round for some shopping. I spied Strawberry flavour mini Soreen so of course had to buy some to try.  Quite nice but I think I prefer the banana ones.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wandered round for some shopping. I spied Strawberry flavour mini Soreen so of course had to buy some to try.  Quite nice but I think I prefer the banana ones.



I have noticed that the mini Soreen does not appear to be available in our local ASDA supermarket, during school holidays, but, re-appears when schools restart, presumably because it is regarded as a lunch box snack. 

Do they have no consideration for us retirees who are partial to a mini Soreen?


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> No one else daft enough to be up yet ?
> I made an error yesterday. I got very tired early evening and instead of dozing in a chair I went to bed.........been awake since 0330.
> My Bro and SiL coming this afternoon. The Chinese takeaway is open so that is what is on the menu.


I don't think you'll manage to finish an entire takeaway. Can you get a couple of doggy bags each to take some of it home?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Aug 2022)

Oh yes.... I forgot to boast that I got wordle in 2 today .
I just chose a word I thought was never going to fit and BINGO....4 greens.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Aug 2022)

Hi


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Hi


Yer late!
It's gone half four in the afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2022)

Today's ride which is often known as the *********** ride?


----------



## numbnuts (29 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Yer late!
> It's gone half four in the afternoon.



I've been busy............doing sod all, is it bed time yet


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've been busy............doing sod all, is it bed time yet


Nearly, not quite.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2022)

One for Dirk to think about.
https://www.irelandbeforeyoudie.com/medieval-irish-castle-goes-on-the-market/


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> One for Dirk to think about.
> https://www.irelandbeforeyoudie.com/medieval-irish-castle-goes-on-the-market/



If you have you have to ask How much, you can't afford it.


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, I've been for an early bimble this morning, my Brinklow loop, 24 miles, lovely bright fresh morning, longs and a long sleeve jersey, but warming up nicely as the morning progressed, and with it being a Bank Holiday Monday it was very quiet which made the ride even more enjoyable. They've been having a Scarecrow Festival in the village so the ride through the village was interesting with all the scarecrows dotted about.
> 
> 
> View attachment 659119







Hope any pedestrians were more cautious than one particular lady viewing the Scarecrow in Desford She appeared. from between parked cars without checking the road was clear pushing a baby buggy Luckily I was riding very slowly and was able to brake A street narrowed by cars parked both sides of the road you push a child buggy out before making certain the road is clear.Really



I always recall in road situations like that the words of my advanced motor cycle instructor He always revered to them as suicide alley.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> If you have you have to ask How much, you can't afford it.



Imagine trying to heat it!


----------



## postman (29 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Today's ride which is often known as the *********** ride?
> 
> View attachment 659190


Goosnargh must feature on there somewhere.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Goosnargh must feature on there somewhere.



After crossing the M6 you can see the route kinks 90⁰ left - that's Goosnargh. The route follows Church Lane passing the village green and The Grapes, both on the left.


----------



## postman (29 Aug 2022)

Tonight we have been to a local restaurant,it gets good reviews.It's only three streets away,Italian and it was busy.We started off with a drinks order,Mrs P had half a pint,you sir a coke zero,Mrs P to me I thought you liked Beretti Morretti,I do but not at £7-60 a pint,there is a ceiling I have and that went through it to the roof rafters.It's getting stupid,I can but a four pack cheaper.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2022)

Well hello. Just me? Quick Paul, think of something interesting to say, grab their attention while you can. Hmmmmm..................the problem with turning electrical appliances off at the plug is this. Every time I sit down to watch a bit of telly I find myself thinking "why isn't the remote working?" until it dawns on me.....................

Speaking of dawn it looks as though we have another good weather day on the horizon which is just as well as small person is here later and she loves to be outside. We will have to go looking for cats. She's obsessed with cats. Lives with three and you'd think it would be a relief to get away from them but no. Our village is full of cats, can't move for them and can we ever find one on a Tuesday? No, we can't. If ever we do it won't want to be petted!!!

There that was interesting. Thank you Paul for keeping us entertained with our coffee/tea. 

I have email to catch up on. See ya later.......


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2022)

Morning. Murky and overcast with wet roads so it’s been some rain overnight.

Molly is wondering why she’s not getting her breakfast this morning so I’m distracting her throwing her toy. I’m a nervous wreck thinking of her being so terrified going to the vet then getting an anaesthetic. I’ve no maternal instincts for human babies but my pets are different 😺  I just keep reminding myself that it’s for her own good to keep her mouth healthy.


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2022)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry.


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2022)

I can't believe this picture is 10 years old, me in full flight.

19 August 2012 Myton Hospice 60 Mile Cycle Challenge, picture taken near Chesterton Windmill.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I can't believe this picture is 10 years old, me in full flight.
> 
> 19 August 2012 Myton Hospice 60 Mile Cycle Challenge, picture taken near Chesterton Windmill.
> 
> View attachment 659280



Oooo, you'll have the helmet brigade on your case if they see that!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2022)

Our town clock has gone a bit bonkers. It's just chimed just now.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2022)

Cooooeeeee. A sunny is somewhat cool start for us. Being cool in the mornings will be the norm now we are moving into September.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (30 Aug 2022)

Good morning all, 
Boiled eggs and toast for breakfast.
It's a cooler morning, but I like it like this.
MrsP is off with her friends to Wisley, RHS gardens today, so I am alone to walk the dog, do the domestics and then a pootle out on the bike.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2022)

Late on parade, sorry.
Was in bed late (for us) and woke at 0745.
Yesterdays Chinese meal was chicken with ginger and spring onion.........very tasty.
My one task today is a haircut at 1100.
I also have to phone our gas fitter as the fire needs a service plus find an electrician who is willing to do a small fiddly job.


----------



## Sterlo (30 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Late on parade, sorry.
> Was in bed late (for us) and woke at 0745.
> Yesterdays Chinese meal was chicken with ginger and spring onion.........very tasty.
> My one task today is a haircut at 1100.
> I also have to phone our gas fitter as the fire needs a service plus find an electrician who is willing to do a small fiddly job.



Morning All.
Good luck with a spark, I struggled to find one for a big job a while ago. You would have thought they would be falling over each other for business but I had 2 nor replies and a no show for a job the ended up costing me £800 (full kitchen rewire)


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Aug 2022)

Hello people,
A very hectic few days, family down from London, daughter popped over with granddaughter so we had a double sleepover. Much hilarity from upstairs as Mrs Tenkaykev was giving both granddaughters a bath ( purple bath bomb caused much amusement) then of course there was a dispute over who got to play with which unicorn resulting in tears before bedtime. 
A 9k run this morning, out to the bird feeders and along the Roman road was followed by pain au raisin ( I think Mrs Tenkaykev’s trying to impress the daughter in law ) 
Time to relax and recharge my batteries ☕️👍


----------



## numbnuts (30 Aug 2022)

afternoon by four hours, it's been a long day
not done much been to the post box and replaced two geocaches and went for some milk.
Tomorrow I have another "stay-in-all-day" housing manager to come to have a look at my boiler cupboard
they don't like the way it was boxed in to stop the mice and E.On are coming to do the meter 
with that I will have no electric/gas for two hours  I have my camping cooker for tea and coffee


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> afternoon by four hours, it's been a long day
> not done much been to the post box and replaced two geocaches and went for some milk.
> Tomorrow I have another "stay-in-all-day" housing manager to come to have a look at my boiler cupboard
> they don't like the way it was boxed in to stop the mice and E.On are coming to do the meter
> with that I will have no electric/gas for two hours  I have my camping cooker for tea and coffee



I haven’t been out today as I’m still hanging around waiting on a phone call from the vet to say Molly is ready so didn’t want to go out. Poor wee thing will be totally stressed being away from home all this time.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Our town clock has gone a bit bonkers. It's just *chimed just now*.



I suppose it would be better if it chimed bong.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> afternoon by four hours, it's been a long day
> not done much been to the post box and replaced two geocaches and went for some milk.
> Tomorrow I have another "stay-in-all-day" housing manager to come to have a look at my boiler cupboard
> they don't like the way it was boxed in to stop the mice and E.On are coming to do the meter
> with that I will have no electric/gas for two hours  I have my camping cooker for tea and coffee


Camping cooker wouldn't be gas by any chance?
Some landlords don't like you having pressurised containers in the house.

They say owt, point them to the fly spray.(Pressurised container)


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I suppose it would be better if it chimed bong.



It seems to be chiming at twenty to the hour and as many times as it feels like! They are waiting on an engineer coming out to look at it.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It seems to be chiming at twenty to the hour and as many times as it feels like! They are waiting on an engineer coming out to look at it.



And why not? Who are we to dictate to church bells 🔔 I say freedom for church bells, end this oppression.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I haven’t been out today as I’m still hanging around waiting on a phone call from the vet to say Molly is ready so didn’t want to go out. Poor wee thing will be totally stressed being away from home all this time.



You'll have to give her a cuddle all evening


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> You'll have to give her a cuddle all evening



She maybe won’t be speaking to me!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2022)

Bloody hell. Not getting her until 6 and she has had 3 extractions which means a £625 bill!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell. Not getting her until 6 and she has had 3 extractions which means a £625 bill!



Crikey. Do you have pet insurance?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Crikey. Do you have pet insurance?



Nope and I’m not even sure dental work is covered anyway as it is considered preventative I think.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell. Not getting her until 6 and she has had 3 extractions which means a £625 bill!



That is an absolute rip off , 


Mo1959 said:


> Nope and I’m not even sure dental work is covered anyway as it is considered preventative I think.



https://www.pdsa.org.uk/pet-help-and-advice/eligibility


----------



## rustybolts (30 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell. Not getting her until 6 and she has had 3 extractions which means a £625 bill!



https://www.animaltrust.org.uk/about-us/


----------



## numbnuts (30 Aug 2022)

rustybolts said:


> That is an absolute rip off ,
> 
> 
> https://www.pdsa.org.uk/pet-help-and-advice/eligibility



you are receiving benefits...............
State retired pensioners who are householders living in council tax bands a – d


----------



## gavroche (30 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope and I’m not even sure dental work is covered anyway as it is considered preventative I think.



You are right, teeth are not covered by insurance.


----------



## gavroche (30 Aug 2022)

Evening all. Well, we did it. Chris and I dipped our front wheels in the sea in Sunderland earlier. We covered 143 miles in 3 days with no mechanicals or punctures. 
This is something I am glad I did but have no wish to do again. The second day was a real killer with lots of steep climbs, as well as Hartside Pass. 
Back home tomorrow, by car.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> you are receiving benefits...............
> State retired pensioners who are householders living in council tax bands a – d



No benefits. Just a small work pension and dipping into my inheritance from dad which keeps me going thank God.

It was slightly cheaper than the estimate so paid £535. Bad enough. She’s to go back for a nurse check up on Friday. She’s currently parading round the house looking quite unsettled but I’ll just leave her be and let her come round in her own time.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> Evening all. Well, we did it. Chris and I dipped our front wheels in the sea in Sunderland earlier. We covered 143 miles in 3 days with no mechanicals or punctures.
> This is something I am glad I did but have no wish to do again. The second day was a real killer with lots of steep climbs, as well as Hartside Pass.
> Back home tomorrow, by car.



Yes, I found day 2 a bit of a killer, but, on balance, the whole thing was ‘an experience’ what ever that means


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2022)

Morning. Dull start but to brighten up by mid morning. General waste bin day for us.

I watched and enjoyed an old Dalziel and Pascoe on the Drama channel last night. Same channel for The Coroner and Whitechapel tonight to keep me amused.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Aug 2022)

Good day, I've been awake too long. Bugger! The sky is a very dull, boring grey and the trees are moving which means there's a bit more than a breeze out there. Forecast is good. @Mo1959 how is Molly doing? @gavroche Congratulations! Kudos! Yes, day two with those three climbs is a killer. 👏👏

Today? Well a ride beckons at 08.45. For the moment I'm doing some cycle club admin and other bits 'n' bobs. I've set the room thermostat to 19⁰, this has been agreed as the starting point for winter. I've set the on/off programme to 07.40 - 08.55 and 18.30 - 20.30. This has not been agreed or even discussed. I shall wait for remarks. Not hopeful really. It's 19⁰ in the backroom at the moment, my feet are chilly but then they are bare. I suspect we will ramp it up to 20⁰ as compromise.

Weighed myself earlier, something I haven't done for weeks and expected bad news and perhaps 76/77kg. I have tested the scales with a 2kg bag of rice. To my astonishment I came in at 72.5kg. I don't understand this as I feel a bit flabby round the waist. Think I must have lost some muscle. I have a wedding in California in five weeks, my target is 71.0kg before I get on the plane. Also starting a "get my cycling buddy fit again" programme today. He had four months off the bike with injury, has gained about 9kg and is off the pace. We've decided on three short, intense rides, no cafe (30/35 miles at 80/90% effort) and one long (60/70 miles), coffee only cafe stop. Should help me as I've had a quietish season and need to start building back what I've lost in what I laughingly refer to as performance.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2022)

Coooeeeee. Another coolish start for us but I'm sure it will warm up soon.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2022)

Good morning from a dull grey Coventry.


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2022)

Good morning all.
A rotten nights sleep. Awake at 0300, and drifting off and on since then. 
Once the dew on the grass has dried, I will give it a quick cut to tidy it up. The rain last week has set it off.
A bimble out on the bike later on to keep the legs ticking over. 
Plus a few of the usual things to do will keep me busy for the day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Aug 2022)

Good morning folks,
A strangely quiet house as all our visitors have gone. Some strange dreams too, some involving w*rk 😮


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Morning All.
> Good luck with a spark,


Well, so far you have proved correct .
The local paper didn't list a single one.
Where to go now


----------



## Sterlo (31 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well, so far you have proved correct .
> The local paper didn't list a single one.
> Where to go now



From my experience, don't bother with any of those "Trusted Trader" type sites, the majority don't respond. I tried it with the spark, a roofer and a plumber and got no contact from any of them. If they aren't going to bother, don't go on the sites.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A strangely quiet house as all our visitors have gone. Some strange dreams too, some involving w*rk 😮



They were not dreams, they were nightmares, you may need therapy.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Mo1959 how is Molly doing



She was a bit restless last night but pretty much back to normal this morning. Ate her breakfast ok. The vet kept trying to push dental dry food but from research I've done cats really don't crunch and chew food the way we do so it is of limited benefit but she gave me 3 little bags to try so I'll see. Need to give her about a week for the gums to heal properly first though.

Slightly dull start but the sun has broken through now. Pleasant 5 miles walk done round the riverside trail plus a loop of the park.


----------



## pawl (31 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Dull start but to brighten up by mid morning. General waste bin day for us.
> 
> I watched and enjoyed an old Dalziel and Pascoe on the Drama channel last night. Same channel for The Coroner and Whitechapel tonight to keep me amused.



You might enjoy Capture BBC 1 Caught up with first two episodes last night.On Sunday and Monday 9pm


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2022)

I've broken my run of a few months exercise with my day off yesterday.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well, so far you have proved correct .
> The local paper didn't list a single one.
> Where to go now



Friends and family, who's had wok done recently? who knows someone who can do the job? local community web sites like this one? https://nextdoor.co.uk/


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2022)

We have always done all our own DIY. At first it was because we couldn't afford to have anyone do it, then we did it because so many so called experts were so rubbish and dud such bodgit jobs that we were better doing it ourselves. Our son also does everything himself.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> You might enjoy Capture BBC 1 Caught up with first two episodes last night.On Sunday and Monday 9pm



Yes. I intend to catch up on that. So many things on at once just now.


----------



## pawl (31 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes. I intend to catch up on that. So many things on at once just now.



Looks as though there is more in the pipeline


----------



## gavroche (31 Aug 2022)

Bonjour. On the way home from Sunderland, first to near Stoke to pick up the car and then home . Can't wait to see Molly again.
I must say how very friendly everybody was on our 3 day ride. It is true what they say about Northeners, they are a friendly and warm welcoming bunch.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2022)

I've got a smart meter now they can switch me off when ever they like


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Friends and family, who's had wok done recently? who knows someone who can do the job? local community web sites like this one? https://nextdoor.co.uk/



Looks good that, thanks


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2022)

@Dave7, what about the Yellow Pages and Thompson Local?


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2022)

I've just realised we haven't heard from Dirk since Saturday.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7, what about the Yellow Pages and Thompson Local?



May have to try that if other options fail


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I've just realised we haven't heard from Dirk since Saturday.



Maybe he has eaten too many pub meals and finally burst


----------



## Exlaser2 (31 Aug 2022)

Perhaps he is having a lay down in a darkened room after spending too much time with estate agents. 😀😀


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2022)

Expensive day today.
Car has been in to get engine warning lights sorted. Turned out to be what are called ports on the exhaust. Got away with 80 quid when we expected 170.

Central heating........
Needs a new rad'. Another one needs new valves. Gas fire needs a service and finally boiler needs a service.
All in all its a  sort of day.


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2022)

Had to call the plumber we use, fortunately he is very reliable. The mixer unit on the shower seems to be stuck, and even on very hot setting, the temperature is luke warm.
He mentioned something about the cartridge sticking??
Says he can come Monday as he has a couple of other jobs in our area.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2022)

From twitter


> I have been invited to the Midnights by Taylor Swift secret sessions on the same day I’m supposed to get married. if anyone wants to go take my place for FREE it’s going to be at the St Jude’s Church his name is Morgan he’s 6’5 super nice guy


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Aug 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. On the way home from Sunderland, first to near Stoke to pick up the car and then home . Can't wait to see Molly again.
> I must say how very friendly everybody was on our 3 day ride. It is true what they say about Northeners, *they are a friendly and warm welcoming bunch.*



I was too modest to mention that, but, since you have mentioned it, yes, we are


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2022)

I've used .49p worth of gas and electric today 
Yet I've paid .67p on standing charge


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've used .49p worth of gas and electric today
> Yet I've paid .67p on standing charge


What's it cost to bake a batch of mince pies?


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> What's it cost to bake a batch of mince pies?



Depends whether he buys the mince or nicks it from the corner shop


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Depends whether he buys the mince or nicks it from the corner shop


Would he bother nicking them from a shop, I thought the homemade variety were miles better.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Depends whether he buys the mince or nicks it from the corner shop



I make my own mince, it is very easy


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've used .49p worth of gas and electric today
> Yet I've paid .67p on standing charge



That's the rotten thing about the standing charge. 
Even if you use no energy whatsoever, the energy companies still make money out of us. And remember, the standing charge, levied by the billing companies has nothing to do with the actual transmission of the energy. They are just a billing company. Money for nothing.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2022)

Paulus said:


> That's the rotten thing about the standing charge.
> Even if you use no energy whatsoever, the energy companies still make money out of us. And remember, the standing charge, levied by the billing companies has nothing to do with the actual transmission of the energy. They are just a billing company. Money for nothing.


Not even money for


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2022)

Morning. Another new month beginning. Just feels like a few days ago since I last said that. Time is going way too fast. 

Only around 5 degrees here so the beginnings of autumn are definitely making themselves felt. Only just getting light. Perfect morning for my hilly walk I think.

I enjoyed The Coroner and Whitechapel last night and will catch up on Shetland tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2022)

Cooooeeeee. I couldn't sleep so finally I got up. Cool here but we will have another nice day I'm sure. And a new month as well. Dam they are going by so fast.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2022)

I like this time of year but do not like what's around the corner....I can't take the cold. I will resort to wearing layers but will have to put the heating on when necessary.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Sep 2022)

Then in a wailful choir the small gnats mourn


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Teq1hQnmiA8


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks,
Just about to head off to see my consultant for the latest “ scores on the doors “. Trip out to Dorchester with friends to look forward to tomorrow 🍺🍺
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## numbnuts (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Paulus (1 Sep 2022)

Morning all, a bit overcast outside. 
All the usual things to do today, plus a trip to the Vet for Millie. When she had her booster jabs earlier this year, on the associated check up, the Vet. noticed a slight heart murmur. So this is a 6 month check to see if, 1, it's still there, and 2, has it got any worse. She needs some more Librella for her arthritic joints anyway.
Now, the first decision of the day is what to have for breakfast? Egg and bacon sandwiches, cereal with some berries, hmm, choices choices.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2022)

Morning again. Pleasant 6 mile hilly walk done. Really quite chilly but bright and some low mist hanging in the valleys making it rather nice.

Any fun guys tell me what the orange things are?


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2022)

Morning all.

Had to take a break for a few days.
My old doggie took a turn for the worse last Saturday and we had to have her put down.
MrsD and I have been devastated.
RIP Dottie my faithful friend.
Best dog we ever had.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Had to take a break for a few days.
> My old doggie took a turn for the worse last Saturday and we had to have her put down.
> ...



Oh no. So sorry. It never gets any easier losing a much loved pet does it  I hope once the worst of the pain is over, you can remember all the good times.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2022)

Morning All. Been arsing about and now running short of time. Beautiful day in Lancashire but a touch autumnal, need my autumn gilet this morning. Heading out shortly for a 2.5 hour get my buddy fit ride. It'll be interesting to see how this goes. I suspect for the next one I may have to go on my Kinesis with 35mm gravel tyres to slow me down and give me a tougher workout otherwise I'll either be way ahead or easing off. No point in either especially when trying to help out a friend.

Catch you all later


----------



## mikeIow (1 Sep 2022)

Definitely the feel of seasons changing outside….a cooler feel.

Managed a nice 44miles out to meet a pal yesterday - it still felt warm - and plot a plan…next year, barring any mishaps, we are planning do Lôn Las Cymru, from Chepstow (he read that the Gospel Pass is a worthy route!)…..& we will aim for 5 days, with some/all/tbc camping involved.
Furniture moving today, beers tonight, & a long weekend heading to Manchester, pack DDs stuff in hers and our car, move her to Edinburgh, overnight, then back via Manchester to drop her b/f back. A fun but exhausting trip, for sure…


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again. Pleasant 6 mile hilly walk done. Really quite chilly but bright and some low mist hanging in the valleys making it rather nice.
> 
> Any fun guys tell me what the orange things are?
> 
> ...



. That's what they are. Definitely


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2022)

It is feeling autumnal here. Cooler and lots of leaves are falling from the trees due to stress probably.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It is feeling autumnal here. Cooler and lots of leaves are falling from the trees due to stress probably.



I've had to look out a warmer fleece to put on for a while until the house warms up. It has cats on the front and says "Cats make me happy. Humans make my head hurt". 🐱


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2022)

Good morning all, a bit cooler this morning.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Then in a wailful choir the small gnats mourn
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Teq1hQnmiA8



More

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NLdLTBp6vI


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Had to take a break for a few days.
> My old doggie took a turn for the worse last Saturday and we had to have her put down.
> ...


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Had to take a break for a few days.
> My old doggie took a turn for the worse last Saturday and we had to have her put down.
> ...




Bad news indeed, 
my sister told me lasy night that they had to put down their labradoodle as she had cancer of the spleen.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2022)

Oh no.........there's the Jehovah's Witnesses starting trawling the doors again. Sorry if anyone is a follower, but they annoy me. I don't know of any other religion that comes knocking on doors. They used to often wake me up when I was night shift which really hacked me off.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no.........there's the Jehovah's Witnesses starting trawling the doors again. Sorry if anyone is a follower, but they annoy me. I don't know of any other religion that comes knocking on doors. They used to often wake me up when I was night shift which really hacked me off.





Hide behind the sofa, that's what the kids and I used to do in Birmingham whenever they came around.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2022)

I am making a cake. Parkin this week.


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no.........there's the Jehovah's Witnesses starting trawling the doors again. Sorry if anyone is a follower, but they annoy me. I don't know of any other religion that comes knocking on doors. They used to often wake me up when I was night shift which really hacked me off.



Ask them how they would feel if you knocked on their door and tried to convince them that there is no God.
I did that once and they said I was wrong.
I asked them to prove it.
They tried to arrange a Bible study.
I quoted the Bible at them.
They eventually went away when they realised they were on a hiding to nothing.
They prey on the weak and ignorant.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2022)

Tuna mayo sandwich and a cuppa for lunch. The house is finally starting to warm up a bit in the sun. Should be nice for another walk later.


----------



## gavroche (1 Sep 2022)

Salut. I have a bit more information I forgot to pass on. When we were talking to the locals in Whitehaven they told us that if you cycle to Sunderland, you actually do the C2C and walkers do the Coast to Coast. You have been warned.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Sep 2022)

Good afternoon folks,
Back from seeing my consultant and the " Scores on the Doors " are ok 😎. I had to get two buses to the Hospital, and the regular bus that goes there now displays " Royal Bournemouth Hospital and Air Show " 🏥✈️ .
We have the Patio doors open and keep dashing outside when we hear the sound of " interesting " aircraft. The usual Chinook went over this morning plus a few " Sleazy Jet " and Ryanair flights heading in and out of Hurn.
It's also green bin day, they usually arrive late afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good afternoon folks,
> Back from seeing my consultant and the " Scores on the Doors " are ok 😎. I had to get two buses to the Hospital, and the regular bus that goes there now displays " Royal Bournemouth Hospital and Air Show " 🏥✈️ .
> We have the Patio doors open and keep dashing outside when we hear the sound of " interesting " aircraft. The usual Chinook went over this morning plus a few " Sleazy Jet " and Ryanair flights heading in and out of Hurn.
> It's also green bin day, they usually arrive late afternoon.


Ariel display team showing to the south at present
Chinnok to the south of them, coming in low at 100 feet.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no.........there's the Jehovah's Witnesses starting trawling the doors again. Sorry if anyone is a follower, but they annoy me. I don't know of any other religion that comes knocking on doors. They used to often wake me up when I was night shift which really hacked me off.



Yep....they had to stop it during Covid but it has restarted.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2022)

Riverside trail done in a balmy 20 degrees. I sat on one of the benches for 15 minutes listening to the river and a combine rumbling away over the other side. Couple of Red Kites were circling overhead enjoying the thermals.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Ask them how they would feel if you knocked on their door and tried to convince them that there is no God.
> I did that once and they said I was wrong.
> I asked them to prove it.
> They tried to arrange a Bible study.
> ...



Problem with that is you have to answer the door and stand there reasoning/arguing with them....which kind of defeats the point.
Best imo to just ignore them BUT keep in mind they have to keep a record of time they have spent door knocking so........ they are happy to stand at your unopened door jangling to each other for however long they feel inclined......they just count all that time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Ariel display team showing to the south at present
> Chinnok to the south of them, coming in low at 100 feet.



Chinook just gone over the house heading east toward Bournemouth.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Chinook just gone over the house heading east toward Bournemouth.


Now showing at 1100 feet, headed for Bournemouth airport
P-51 coming in from the east, 1400 feet


----------



## Dirk (1 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Problem with that is you have to answer the door and stand there reasoning/arguing with them....which kind of defeats the point.
> Best imo to just ignore them BUT keep in mind they have to keep a record of time they have spent door knocking so........ they are happy to stand at your unopened door jangling to each other for however long they feel inclined......they just count all that time.



I know - they even put it down as 15 minutes of witnessing if you just say hello to them in the street.
Such a ridiculous waste of time for all concerned.
The ones going door to door are generally the lowest of the low - known as 'Publishers' - always in pairs and usually one of them is unbaptised.... and they often don't have a decent grasp of their own doctrine. It's fun to the them in knots.
I used to work with a 'Circuit Overseer' and even he stumbled occasionally on his theology.
We had many interesting conflicting discussions.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Sep 2022)

I don't see a Chinook


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

From the East
Red arrows from the north


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I don't see a Chinook


Any of these?


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2022)

From my facebook this morning, lol

A man walked into his backyard one morning and found there was a gorilla in a tree.

He called a gorilla removal service, and soon a serviceman arrived with a stick, a Chihuahua, a pair of handcuffs and a shotgun.

“Now listen carefully,” he told the homeowner, “I’m going to climb the tree and poke the gorilla with this stick until he falls to the ground.

The trained Chihuahua will then go right for his, uh, sensitive area, and when the gorilla instinctively crosses his hands in front to protect himself, you slap the handcuffs on.”

“Ok, got it,” the homeowner replied, “but… what’s that shotgun for?”

“If I fall out of the tree before the gorilla,” the man said, “shoot the Chihuahua.”


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any of these?
> View attachment 659625



Euro fighter going over now. Been a lot of exercises lately?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I don't see a Chinook



We often get 2 chinooks over the house.....heading north. I would like to know where they are going.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2022)

Out to lunch today, Tina's on Holbrook Lane, then across to the Unicorn club for the pensioners club beer and bingo, I won a fiver, the whole thing almost didn't happen, my back went while we were getting ready to go out, I wasn't very comfortable earlier, feeling a lot better now, a large dollop of Dog Oil, a couple of paracetamols and a kip have helped things a lot.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Euro fighter going over now. Been a lot of exercises lately?


You'd an F-18E earlier today, from Norfolk way.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We often get 2 chinooks over the house.....heading north. I would like to know where they are going.


Blackpool?


----------



## numbnuts (1 Sep 2022)

What flight tracker are you using


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> What flight tracker are you using


ADS-B


----------



## rustybolts (1 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Had to take a break for a few days.
> My old doggie took a turn for the worse last Saturday and we had to have her put down.
> ...



Gutted for you Dirk , the loss is awful


----------



## numbnuts (1 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> ADS-B


----------



## pawl (1 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Had to take a break for a few days.
> My old doggie took a turn for the worse last Saturday and we had to have her put down.
> ...


----------



## pawl (1 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Had to take a break for a few days.
> My old doggie took a turn for the worse last Saturday and we had to have her put down.
> ...




So sorry to hear that p


----------



## gavroche (1 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Had to take a break for a few days.
> My old doggie took a turn for the worse last Saturday and we had to have her put down.
> ...



So sorry to hear that. Dogs are really a man's best friend and wonderful animals. Memories to be treasured.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2022)

I caught up on Shetland then watched an old Judge John Deed on the Drama channel. Both very good. 

Molly will need to be bundled into the carrier again tomorrow for a check up at 8.45. I’m sure she’s fine though as she’s back to her normal mad self today. When she yawned I got a look at where the teeth were extracted and I think it looks ok.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I caught up on Shetland then watched an old Judge John Deed on the Drama channel. Both very good.
> 
> Molly will need to be bundled into the carrier again tomorrow for a check up at 8.45. I’m sure she’s fine though as she’s back to her normal mad self today. *When she yawned I got a look at where the teeth were extracted* and I think it looks ok.


Her mouth, where else.

Gauntlet ready for getting her into the box?


----------



## mikeIow (1 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no.........there's the Jehovah's Witnesses starting trawling the doors again. Sorry if anyone is a follower, but they annoy me. I don't know of any other religion that comes knocking on doors. They used to often wake me up when I was night shift which really hacked me off.



(delayed reply)
I recall sitting at the foot of our stairs as my mum held a forthright conversation with them about how firmly she believed in reincarnation 🤣
They were very flustered, and eventually gave up and left 💪


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no.........there's the Jehovah's Witnesses starting trawling the doors again. Sorry if anyone is a follower, but they annoy me. I don't know of any other religion that comes knocking on doors. They used to often wake me up when I was night shift which really hacked me off.



Living in Birmingham 42 years ago we had a lovely friend, Lorna, who was happily married etc. One day she just upped and disappeared leaving everything. She had been talking to the JWs. Never heard from again by anyone. We missed her for a long while.

Did you know? Probably not. Preston is the longest running ward of the Church of Later Day Saints (Mormons) in the world. There's a temple just outside Chorley. In May 1998 after completion they held an Open Day so we went for a nosey it was very interesting but bloody weird.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Living in Birmingham 42 years ago we had a lovely friend, Lorna, who was happily married etc. One day she just upped and disappeared leaving everything. She had been talking to the JWs. Never heard from again by anyone. We missed her for a long while.
> 
> Did you know? Probably not. Preston is the longest running ward of the Church of Later Day Saints (Mormons) in the world. There's a temple just outside Chorley. In May 1998 after completion they held an Open Day so we went for a nosey it was very interesting but bloody weird.



We also have a Seventh Day Adventist Church in Crieff. Don’t know much about them apart from the fact they go to Church on a Saturday.

Bit overcast here and looks like we are in for a wet and humid spell for the next few days. Yuck  I can do wet but not humid.

I’ll have a browse while having my cuppa then head out for a walk. Taking Molly for her check up at 8.45 then hopefully I can stick the cat carrier back up in the loft.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2022)

Good morning from a dull grey Coventry, sore this morning but had a surprisingly good nights sleep.


----------



## Paulus (2 Sep 2022)

Morning all.
Uncle Ernie has come up trumps again
2 x £25 this month.
Millie's check up at the vets was fine, no heart murmur at the moment.  Back again in 6 months.
The highlights of the day are a Sainsbury's delivery in the next hour for a few essentials, and a short trip to M&S, they have got my new Sports socks in for me to collect later on.
This afternoon there is a meeting of the escape committee at the Ding Dong. 🍺
Tea tonight is a mish mash of cold meats that need using up, and salad stuff.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2022)

Cooooeeee. Dull and overcast here at the moment. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2022)

I won £25.00 wooooohoooop.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks, 3x£25 from Ernie and we’re off on the train to Dorchester for a meet up with friends. There’ll be seven of us this month and we’ve booked a table at the Blue Raddle for lunch. The other venue will be the Convivial Rabbit, a quirky little bar situated down an alleyway and referred to sometimes by Mrs Tenkaykev as the “ Rampant Rabbit “ 😮


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

More viewings of our bungalow booked in this morning. We've done 8 so far this week and had a firm offer 10k over our asking price. Looking good.
Lunching at SQs today. We had fish & Chips on Wednesday, so might have something different today - we shall see. I quite fancy their Seafood Platter @ £22.50. Might treat myself.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Sep 2022)

Good day. I am now officially here as opposed to generally knocking about at God knows what time. Looks like a beautiful day has dawned which is just as well as we are off walking in the Ribble Valley near Whitewell and Dunsop Bridge for those who know it. I also went to the vets yesterday, well GP, for my annual check-up. The practice nurse said my blood results are perfect, she asked my weight, then asked if all was OK and I said I thought I was a bit heavy - she gave me a look!!! Also discussed BP as mine is low 109/63 and I think my resting HR is reducing, she's asked me to monitor these.

I should crack on, picnic to make, tomatoes to water and I have to sneak out and replace the packet of Jelly Babies I bought for today's walk. No idea what happened to those? 

Oh yes. Speaking of Dunsop Bridge. Did you all know Dunsop Bridge is the geographic centre of the UK? Well it is. So not only is Lancashire the centre of the universe we also have a very well sited and rather lovely village - with a great cafe!!

25 extra sprinkles today


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Sep 2022)

Morning all . Looks like the high point of my day will be getting the cases out of the loft as we are off to Saundersfoot for a week . Looking at the weather forecast I think we must remember coats lol.
Oh well it’s a shame after all the good weather we have been having but I am sure we will have a good time anyway 😀 ( plus we really do need some rain . )


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Blackpool?



No idea tbh


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2022)

A quick hello as I have a few early jobs/errands to do.
CH guy will be here to upgrade one radiator and try to sort out a problem on another**
**it heats up quickly then cools right down. He is guessing the thermostatic valve.

@Dirk sorry about the loss of your doggie. I know he was a mate of yours.
Never had a dog (or a cat) but my daughter has 3 dogs and a cat so I know how close you can get.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> .
> 
> @Dirk sorry about the loss of your doggie. I know he was a mate of yours.



She.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2022)

Stressed out cat back from the vet check up. Afraid she will need to go through it again next Friday as they want to be sure it's healing ok.

£100 from Ernie for me this month 

Porridge finished so cuppa time. Had to put a warmer jumper on until the house warms up a bit.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Stressed out cat back from the vet check up. Afraid she will need to go through it again next Friday as they want to be sure it's healing ok.
> 
> *£100 from Ernie for me this month*
> 
> Porridge finished so cuppa time. Had to put a warmer jumper on until the house warms up a bit.



 Well that will help pay for Molly 😺


----------



## gavroche (2 Sep 2022)

Salut tout le monde. Beautiful day today . Having lunch at some friend's house this afternoon so won't get to enjoy the sunshine much.
I haven't been on the bike since we finished the C2C on Tuesday so I need to get going again but it won't be today but hopefully tomorrow. 
Enjoy the coming weekend everyone.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2022)

We've got drizzel, still the roof don't leak


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2022)

MrsD won £25 on the PBs ....... guess who's treating me to lunch?


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Looks like the high point of my day will be getting the cases out of the loft as we are off to Saundersfoot for a week . Looking at the weather forecast I think we must remember coats lol.
> Oh well it’s a shame after all the good weather we have been having but I am sure we will have a good time anyway 😀 ( plus we really do need some rain . )



Whenever I see the name Saundersfoot I automatically reach for my medical dictionary to check if a new infection of the foot has been identified


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2022)

Good news.It is just over a year since MrsP underwent surgery for removal of the cancerous tumour between her ovaries. Took MrsP for her meeting with the consultant The last scan showed all clear.
Next appointment will be in March 2023


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2022)

I've just split my big toe wide open and the nail has a split too, 
I went to open the oven door which is glass and my foot was in the way........


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> Good news.It is just over a year since MrsP underwent surgery for removal of the cancerous tumour between her ovaries. Took MrsP for her meeting with the consultant The last scan showed all clear.
> Next appointment will be in March 2023



Great news


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> She.



Sorry.....difficult to tell over t'internet


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just split my big toe wide open and the nail has a split too,
> I went to open the oven door which is glass and my foot was in the way........



OUCH


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just split my big toe wide open and the nail has a split too,
> I went to open the oven door which is glass and my foot was in the way........



See. I knew cooking was dangerous. That’s why I don’t do it.


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Great news



Thank you.


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just split my big toe wide open and the nail has a split too,
> I went to open the oven door which is glass and my foot was in the way........



Ouch Sounds painful Take care


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> OUCH


That's cleaner than anything I'd have used.

Hope you're okay @numbnuts.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> See. I knew cooking was dangerous. That’s why I don’t do it.



 real class


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2022)

I got another load of washing done. It's drying nicely outside. Hope the expected rain holds off long enough for it to dry.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Sep 2022)

This week just gets more expensive.
Having spent 80 quid to get the car engine sorted and today 370 quid on central heating the car engine is still playing up.........so next week another 140 quid on that


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> Good news.It is just over a year since MrsP underwent surgery for removal of the cancerous tumour between her ovaries. Took MrsP for her meeting with the consultant The last scan showed all clear.
> Next appointment will be in March 2023



Excellent news!


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD won £25 on the PBs ....... guess who's treating me to lunch?



If MrsD is anything like Mrs @BoldonLad, it will be you


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I got another load of washing done. It's drying nicely outside. Hope the expected rain holds off long enough for it to dry.



 We've had showers this afternoon, the washing's been brought in and put on the clothes horse, the annoying thing is that the showers aren't heavy enough or frequent enough to do any more than dampen the surface. My backs a lot more comfortable this afternoon, the key seems to be keep moving, if I sit still too long it seizes up.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Chinook just gone over the house heading east toward Bournemouth.


You've just missed the "City of Lincoln", and Anarchy!


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> We've had showers this afternoon, the washing's been brought in and put on the clothes horse, the annoying thing is that the showers aren't heavy enough or frequent enough to do any more than dampen the surface. My backs a lot more comfortable this afternoon,* the key seems to be keep moving, if I sit still too long it seizes up.*



Mrs @BoldonLad hurt her back some weeks ago (playing basket ball, with 12 year old grandson). Physio told her exactly that, ie, although the natural reaction is not to move, in case it hurts, the key is to keep moving, and not loose mobility. Seems to have worked, Mrs @BoldonLad is back on her bike.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2022)

Bit late now


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Mrs @BoldonLad hurt her back some weeks ago (playing basket ball, with 12 year old grandson). Physio told her exactly that, ie, although the natural reaction is not to move, in case it hurts, the key is to keep moving, and not loose mobility. Seems to have worked, Mrs @BoldonLad is back on her bike.




I has another e consult with my doctor about my back
Reply - I have given you 100 more Co-codamol and extra amitriptyline to help sleeping
Bye Dr K Tan


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I has another e consult with my doctor about my back
> Reply - I have given you 100 more Co-codamol and extra amitriptyline to help sleeping
> Bye Dr K Tan



That sounds about right.  The best I've had with my back over the years is take pain killers and do exercise. At the time I was doing yoga and cycling about a 100 mile a week, the response wasn't a lot better with my hip.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I has another e consult with my doctor about my back
> Reply - I have given you 100 more Co-codamol and extra amitriptyline to help sleeping
> Bye Dr K Tan





dave r said:


> That sounds about right.  The best I've had with my back over the years is take pain killers and do exercise. At the time I was doing yoga and cycling about a 100 mile a week, the response wasn't a lot better with my hip.



Mrs @BoldonLad did take pain killers (paracetamol) too.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2022)

MrsD treated me to posh fish and chips.






Cooked in a garlic butter sauce.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD treated me to posh fish and chips.
> 
> View attachment 659723
> 
> ...



Didn't they cook it


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Mrs @BoldonLad did take pain killers (paracetamol) too.



Yes, I'm using Paracetamol and Dog Oil, which isn't doing much but every little helps.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD treated me to posh fish and chips.
> 
> View attachment 659723
> 
> ...



I can’t face fish that still looks like a fish  I couldn’t eat that I’m afraid.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I can’t face fish that still looks like a fish  I couldn’t eat that I’m afraid.


It's watched him eating it!


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I can’t face fish that still looks like a fish  I couldn’t eat that I’m afraid.




It doesn't look cooked to me, and I definitely don't want the head and tail on the plate.


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD treated me to posh fish and chips.
> 
> View attachment 659723
> 
> ...






That looks as if given the kiss of life it would start flapping it’s tail and fins


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's watched him eating it!



It'll see me through to my next meal.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I can’t face fish that still looks like a fish  I couldn’t eat that I’m afraid.



I'm the opposite. I like my food to be real.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> That looks as if given the kiss of life it would start flapping it’s tail and fins



Just put it back in the water and it will swim away.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> It doesn't look cooked to me, and I definitely don't want the head and tail on the plate.



Cooked to perfection and at least I know it's a real fish; not some mechanically recovered, processed crap.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> It'll see me through to my next meal.


You kept it's head?


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> I'm the opposite. I like my food to be real.


There's looking real and there's looking.


----------



## Dirk (2 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's looking real and there's looking.



I have a rule that I wouldn't eat anything that I couldn't look in the eyes and kill. Ethical carnivore - that's me.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> I have a rule that I wouldn't eat anything that I couldn't look in the eyes and kill. Ethical carnivore - that's me.


I've looked my dinner in the face before it reached the kitchen, let alone the plate on the table more than once. But having my dinner keeping an eye on me, whilst eating it, not to date.


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Sep 2022)

Night night everyone. See you all tomorrow from saundersfoot 😀


----------



## Dirk (3 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Blimey! Am I the first this morning? 
Couldn't sleep, so got up to make a cuppa.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2022)

morning, it's misty here this morning


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2022)

Morning. It’s been rain overnight and quite windy but still muggy. Too warm for a jacket so I’ll just need to risk the rain coming back on when I’m out.

I watched a couple of hours of athletics last night from the Diamond League series. Saturday is usually dreadful so I might catch up on The Capture.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD treated me to posh fish and chips.
> 
> View attachment 659723
> 
> ...





I don't like food that looks at me. Take the head off and


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I can’t face fish that still looks like a fish  I couldn’t eat that I’m afraid.





Mo would be OK with fish fingers


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2022)

Cooooeee.. its really dark here and dull. That was a shock. Oh Well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mo would be OK with fish fingers



Definitely. Thanks for reminding me as I haven’t bought them for ages. I already want a fish finger sarnie for lunch now


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2022)

The people around here need to get a serious grip with their dogs. That’s the little yap 2 doors along started and it’s not even 7am.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2022)

Off for my walk. I think I might have to pop into the Co-op for fish fingers on the way home.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I can’t face fish that still looks like a fish  I couldn’t eat that I’m afraid.



What about eg cod steak ?
I understand your point though. In Portugal they wanted to put the complete fish (head an all) on our plates but we got them to fillet them.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Definitely. Thanks for reminding me as I haven’t bought them for ages. I already want a fish finger sarnie for lunch now



How do you eat that Mo? ie just butter, maybe mayo, salad ???
I am thinking of that for lunch, maybe with cooked tomato on.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2022)

Good day all.
Like Welshie it was a shock to find it so dark at 0600.
Listening to SoTS at the moment.
A chill sports TV day for me.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2022)

If anything its gone even darker now and we have rain. Still we do need it.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good day all.
> Like Welshie it was a shock to find it so dark at 0600.
> Listening to SoTS at the moment.
> A chill sports TV day for me.



its been dark at six most mornings for a while.


----------



## shep (3 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've just split my big toe wide open and the nail has a split too,
> I went to open the oven door which is glass and my foot was in the way........



I haven't got any toes.


----------



## pawl (3 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It’s been rain overnight and quite windy but still muggy. Too warm for a jacket so I’ll just need to risk the rain coming back on when I’m out.
> 
> I watched a couple of hours of athletics last night from the Diamond League series. Saturday is usually dreadful so I might catch up on The Capture.



Good decision


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> its been dark at six most mornings for a while.


Not here......this real dark has suddenly come on.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks, a very good day out in Dorchester yesterday. The train arrived just as Copper Street brewery opened it’s doors so I tried a pint of Saxon Gold before heading to the Blue Raddle for an excellent lunch followed by a meander to the Convivial Rabbit. It was in the Rabbit that I bumped into someone I knew through work, I'd first met him when he had his workshop inside Poole Pottery when it was in it's heyday, he is a glassblower of much renown, among many commissions having hand blown the new windows for the Chapel at Windsor Castle following the fire of 1992. 
From there we wandered back to Copper Street for a couple before catching the train back to Poole. I've decided to give parkrun a miss this morning as I'm feeling a tad weary.

Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2022)

5 mile wander done. Damp, breezy and humid. I now have fish fingers 

My hips have been a bit achy lately so I think I'll juggle the mattress around again. It's a latex one that comes in 3 layers......hard, medium and soft that you can arrange to suit comfort/support levels. I put the medium on top a month or so ago but I think I will put the soft back on the top. It's not overly soft anyway and is still quite supportive.


----------



## Paulus (3 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Definitely. Thanks for reminding me as I haven’t bought them for ages. I already want a fish finger sarnie for lunch now



I found some in the bottom of the freezer, that's lunch sorted.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2022)

Fish fingers - breadcrumbs or batter ??


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2022)

We're in the cafe in Nuneaton bus station, I've had rabbit food with my bacon sandwich.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Off for my walk. I think I might have to pop into the Co-op for fish fingers on the way home.


Birds eye?


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> We're in the cafe in Nuneaton bus station, I've had rabbit food with my bacon sandwich.


I don't have a bus station, so no cafe either.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Fish fingers - breadcrumbs or batter ??



Breadcrumbs. Just finished. Enjoyed it. Stuck them in the combi micro at the fan oven setting. Maybe save a few pence electric .


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2022)

Nice of a local lady to offer the plums from her tree. Better than going to waste if she can’t use them. I will resist as they are so nice I would just gorge on them!


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2022)

From Facebook this morning, lol.

At a winery, the regular taster died and the director started looking for a new one to hire.

A drunkard with a ragged, dirty look came in to apply for the position. The director of the winery wondered how to send him away. He gave him a glass to drink.

The drunk tried it and said, “It's a Muscat, three years old, grown on a north slope, matured in steel containers. Low grade, but acceptable.”

"That's correct", said the boss. Another glass...
“This is a Cabernet, eight years old, a south-western slope, oak barrels, matured at 8 degrees. Requires three more years for the finest results.”

"Correct." A third glass... "It's a Pinot Blanc Champagne, high grade and exclusive,'' the drunk said calmly.

The director was astonished. He winked at his secretary, secretly suggesting something. She left the room and came back in with a glass of urine.The alcoholic tried it. "It's a blond, 26 years old, three months pregnant and if I don't get the job I'll name the father."


----------



## Dave7 (3 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> its been dark at six most mornings





Mo1959 said:


> Breadcrumbs. Just finished. Enjoyed it. Stuck them in the combi micro at the fan oven setting. Maybe save a few pence electric .



If you eat them cold you will save even more pennies


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> If you eat them cold you will save even more pennies


Look after the pennies...


----------



## rustybolts (3 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mo would be OK with fish fingers



fish fingers (cod) , chips and curried beans please ! mmm lovely


----------



## gavroche (3 Sep 2022)

When I was speaking to my daughter yesterday, she said she just ordered a Ninja grill and air fryier as it is supposed to be more economical to run than a cooker and with good results too. Has anyone have any experience of these?


----------



## pawl (3 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> When I was speaking to my daughter yesterday, she said she just ordered a Ninja grill and air fryier as it is supposed to be more economical to run than a cooker and with good results too. Has anyone have any experience of these?



Air fryer mrs p domain Cooks sausages , bacon ,jacket potatoes small chicken Apparently some use it to bake cake.Appears to be quicker than using the oven so probably cheaper. As I say it’s Mrs p domain so there is probably a lot more items it can be used for which are normally cooked in the oven or grilled


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> When I was speaking to my daughter yesterday, she said she just ordered a Ninja grill and air fryier as it is supposed to be more economical to run than a cooker and with good results too. Has anyone have any experience of these?



Not a Ninja as such but we have an Actifry Air Fryer, the one with the removable paddle that rotates very slowly to turn over items that benefit from being turned over ( chips etc ). We're extremely pleased with it and have experimented with things such as courgettes / red peppers etc. Mrs Tenkaykev has cooked a couple of cakes in it ( sans paddle ) and they've come out ok. I think the volume is 1.8 litres so that's a much smaller space to bring up to temperature than a full sized oven. We have a gas oven and gas is cheaper per KWh equivalent, but the oven needs to get up to temperature and unless there's several items to be cooked simultaneously it doesn't appear to be the most economical way of doing it. 
Our Son and daughter in law were visiting last weekend, they were singing the praises of their " Ninja Foodie 11 in one "


----------



## numbnuts (3 Sep 2022)

At my age I won't be spending any money on new gadgets to save money as there will be no return, OK if your a young family


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> When I was speaking to my daughter yesterday, she said she just ordered a Ninja grill and air fryier as it is supposed to be more economical to run than a cooker and with good results too. Has anyone have any experience of these?





@Saluki has one . She will be able to give you more info on them . She loves hers.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Sep 2022)

It is our little "ritual" that I cook the evening meal (nothing fancy, Pizza or M&S Ready Meal) on a Saturday evening, today was no exception.

After eating said meal (M&S Chicken Jalfrezi, very nice), Mrs @BoldonLad, by way of compliment, I think, had the following conversation:-

Mrs @BoldonLad: "That was nice, but, you haven't cleaned the work surface properly"

Me: "OK, I will see to it"

Mrs @BoldonLad: "No, it's OK, I will do it. There are some things I do better than you"

Me: "Only some?"

Mrs @BoldonLad: "Well, lots of things, I suppose"

Me: "I see, lots of things"

Mrs @BoldonLad: "Well, to be exact, everything"

Good job I have a sense of humour, a man could be really hurt by such things.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> It is our little "ritual" that I cook the evening meal (nothing fancy, Pizza or M&S Ready Meal) on a Saturday evening, today was no exception.
> 
> After eating said meal (M&S Chicken Jalfrezi, very nice), Mrs @BoldonLad, by way of compliment, I think, had the following conversation:-
> 
> ...



That sounds like a backhanded compliment.  I did us fresh salmon, they sell it in Coventry's fish market at a reasonable price, I paid seven and a half quid for tonight's two pieces, I had spuds and peas with mine and my Good Lady had salad.,


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Sep 2022)

Evening all from a damp Saundersfoot. Journey was fine , other than the last section of the heads of the valley road being closed so had to divert back to the m4 earlier than we intended . Accommodation is as described and fine . Plus fish and chips on the sea front was good so all is well with me 😀😀


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks, woken by the bread machine chuntering away so I’ve taken myself off for a read of the forum. Thinking ahead to winter preparations, we have a coal effect gas fire which hardly gets used, when it’s windy you can hear it down the chimney though there’s no strong draught. I see that you can get wooll “ chimney sheep “ to temporarily block the hole to reduce draught, anyone use one of these?
Must go for a run this morning, had a lazy day yesterday after our Dorchester excursions on Friday. Nearly time to put the coffee machine on☕️☕️
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️🛫


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2022)

Morning. Just about light but there is heavy rain due by 8, but looking at the sky it might arrive earlier. I’ll risk a walk and hope I don’t get drenched. I had thought about an early bimble but thinking about it seems to be as far as it goes these days. I’ve only done a pathetic 800 miles this year. Doubtful if I’ll even make 1,000.


----------



## rustybolts (4 Sep 2022)

Heavy rain about so, its coffee and toast and watch Channel 4 Dutch GP qualifying which I recorded yesterday evening . Can feel a lazy day coming on ! Stay safe folks


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2022)

Good morning from a damp looking Coventry, we've had some overnight rain, knackered this morning,  though we had a good morning yesterday, they have a market on Saturdays, its smaller than it used to be but our favourite cake stall is still there, getting there by bus, my Good lady can't climb into the car, is a pain, takes almost an hour each way.


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Someone coming around at 10am to view our place.
Sunday lunch booked at the Crown, West Down. 



Tenkaykev said:


> I see that you can get wooll “ chimney sheep “ to temporarily block the hole to reduce draught, anyone use one of these?


An old pillow in a black bin bag does the job just as well.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> When I was speaking to my daughter yesterday, she said she just ordered a Ninja grill and air fryier as it is supposed to be more economical to run than a cooker and with good results too. Has anyone have any experience of these?



We've discussed how to cook more economically and perhaps buying some of the new cooking appliances. We reached the conclusion it would be worthwhile if one already owns one but the likely savings don't justify the purchase price. We will stick with what we have which is a gas cooker, microwave and slow-cooker. We've always batch cooked but I think this will increase, especially with the slow cooker, and we will eat more casseroles, stews etc. While I'm not keen on micro-waving veggies this will happen and I'll have to learn to do it better. When a pan of boiling water is needed then boiling a kettle and emptying this into the saucepan is cheaper. After cooking potatoes, past etc. I started retaining the boiled water in a small pan for cooking, usually steaming, the veg. Myself I feel the biggest savings will come from the slow-cooker, the results are always good and very easy.

I think we have at least two years of these prices ahead of us and possibly they will never return to what we think of as "normal" levels. It's be interesting to learn how many people retain their newfound love of energy efficiency? I've never been so careful, to my shame, hopefully we will keep it up. An awful lot of people changed lifetsyle in lockdown but what I ssee day to day suggests all that has gone by the wayside.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> At my age I won't be spending any money on new gadgets to save money as there will be no return, OK if your a young family



Correct in my view. See above.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2022)

Good morning from a dull, windy, drizzly and cool Lancashire. Rain, we want and need, for one thing my water butts are empty, the village well has dried up. Currently I'm trudging to the lodge above my allotment for water for my tomatoes!  

Yesterday was ferociously busy, started doing stuff at 6.30am and didn't sit down till 7.15pm. Absolutely knackered so bed by 9.30 and slept till 4.45. Result. It's Mrs P's birthday on Tuesday so we have all the family home for lunch today which means another non-stop day for which will probably end around 6.00pm after I take #2 son back to his house. Having to drive means I don't get more than one small glass at lunchtime. 

My boys lost again yesterday. I'm not happy. Our new formation is brilliant when it works, yesterday we were appallingly bad. I wanted to leave but can never do that. Miserable afternoon. Even closed my eyes for five minutes at half-time!!!!!! 

Right, I can hear Mrs P moving around upstairs, I will take her coffee and start cooking.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Someone coming around at 10am to view our place.
> Sunday lunch booked at the Crown, West Down.
> ...



Aha! I’d considered a cushion but not wrapping it in a bin bag. That way Mrs Tenkaykev won’t complain when I put it back on her armchair 😉


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2022)

Coooooooeeeeee. Very misty here and heavy rain as well. Its been raining since about 5 am here. We need loads more though to make up for the lack of rain all year never thought I'd say that.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> When I was speaking to my daughter yesterday, she said she just ordered a Ninja grill and air fryier as it is supposed to be more economical to run than a cooker and with good results too. Has anyone have any experience of these?



Just returning to this. Overall I doubt much of what we can do is going to have a real impact. Firstly the standing charge is around £1/day so £365/year. Our total bill used to be +/- £1100-1200! My economies are to cook more efficiently, stop using the tumble dryer, knock the CH down to 19⁰, reduce the hours in use by two, switch off anything on standby, shower for less time, switch off lights, increase the use of our multi-fuel burner, only fill the washing up bowl to one-third. Beyond this I can't see what else can be done. How much real difference will it make? No idea.

The other is the washing machine. We already wash at 30⁰, have done for years. The machine has an eco function which halves the wash time on all programmes so I need to investigate this. I already use it for sportswear of which we have a lot, run the 30 minute programme on eco mode and it reduces to 15 minutes.

Right must go.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2022)

Back from a very overcast and humid 5 mile wander. Met office said rain by 8am and sure enough the first spits arrived within yards of getting home so well timed for once.

A lazy day now I think. I watched 2 episodes of the new Lord of the Rings thing on Amazon Prime. Not bad. Looking forward to the next part of Ridley this evening.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> At my age I won't be spending any money on new gadgets to save money as there will be no return, OK if your a young family



Yep. A crystal ball would be handy wouldn't it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just returning to this. Overall I doubt much of what we can do is going to have a real impact. Firstly the standing charge is around £1/day so £365/year. Our total bill used to be +/- £1100-1200! My economies are to cook more efficiently, stop using the tumble dryer, knock the CH down to 19⁰, reduce the hours in use by two, switch off anything on standby, shower for less time, switch off lights, increase the use of our multi-fuel burner, only fill the washing up bowl to one-third. Beyond this I can't see what else can be done. How much real difference will it make? No idea.
> 
> The other is the washing machine. We already wash at 30⁰, have done for years. The machine has an eco function which halves the wash time on all programmes so I need to investigate this. I already use it for sportswear of which we have a lot, run the 30 minute programme on eco mode and it reduces to 15 minutes.
> 
> Right must go.



We have a dishwasher that goes on when it's full. That has a setting that reduces the program time. Mrs tenkaykev set it going a couple of days ago and when she came to empty it noticed that the dishwasher tablet was still on the worktop, she'd forgot to pop it in the dispenser. All but one bowl was still perfectly clean. I've put the TV / Network switch / Router onto a programable timer plug that switches everything off at bedtime and back on again in the morning ( it also shows energy consumption ) With regards to heating, It's inactivity that makes you feel colder. I've got back from a run, walked indoors and the house felt really warm, whereas it felt chilly before I left. Agree about the standing charge, it's sneaky and insidious, the energy companies have been slowly bumping it up, as you said it's about £365 a year before you even start paying for energy consumed.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We've discussed how to cook more economically and perhaps buying some of the new cooking appliances. We reached the conclusion it would be worthwhile if one already owns one but the likely savings don't justify the purchase price. We will stick with what we have which is a gas cooker, microwave and slow-cooker. We've always batch cooked but I think this will increase, especially with the slow cooker, and we will eat more casseroles, stews etc. While I'm not keen on micro-waving veggies this will happen and I'll have to learn to do it better. When a pan of boiling water is needed then boiling a kettle and emptying this into the saucepan is cheaper. After cooking potatoes, past etc. I started retaining the boiled water in a small pan for cooking, usually steaming, the veg. Myself I feel the biggest savings will come from the slow-cooker, the results are always good and very easy.
> 
> I think we have at least two years of these prices ahead of us and possibly they will never return to what we think of as "normal" levels. It's be interesting to learn how many people retain their newfound love of energy efficiency? I've never been so careful, to my shame, hopefully we will keep it up. An awful lot of people changed lifetsyle in lockdown but what I ssee day to day suggests all that has gone by the wayside.



If I do a slow cooker casserole I chuck the lot it eg veg and potatoes. I seal the meat first though.
Next one will be Moroccan lamb....yummy.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Correct in my view. See above.



I am thinking of one of those Ninja dodaas as they seem so versatile. Someone I know has a cheapo version and swears by it.
We have a Tefal Actifry which imo is only good for chips. It does sausages well but makes such a mess.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2022)

I've had my pharmacist hat on this morning, I've been topping up my Good Ladies weekly tablet box.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2022)

Good morning all.
There I was, lying in bed, thinking it must be 0630ish. Got up to find it was 0750. Suppose I must of needed it.
Today I feel like doing, erhh, nothing


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> If I do a slow cooker casserole I chuck the lot it eg veg and potatoes. I seal the meat first though.
> Next one will be Moroccan lamb....yummy.



All the way to Morocco for a lamb!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2022)

W


dave r said:


> I've had my pharmacist hat on this morning, I've been topping up my Good Ladies weekly tablet box.
> 
> 
> View attachment 659891



WOW......you could open your own shop with that little lot.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> W
> 
> 
> WOW......you could open your own shop with that little lot.



I know, I had to do mine when I'd finished, not so many though.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2022)

I thought you were Classic at first then realises he doesn't get up this early.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2022)

I have a large actuary and a slow cooker. We have been putting meat into the slow cooker and cooking it there rather than the oven, then put it in the oven for the last 19 minutes to brown. Works a treat.

When we had the wood burner put in, I wish we had had one that has an extra compartment on the top where you could cook casseroles etc. It would have been brilliant for that, but to change it now wouldn't be economically worth it to have to spend a couple of thousand pounds just to cook casseroles in the winter. It is brilliant for baked potatoes though, and I have a kettle that can be put on top to heat water to nearly boiling point.

I also fancy one of the ninja thingies. Bd I go round turning everything off that I can, even the kettle


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a large actuary



Wots that then?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wots that then?





Shut up smart arse.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just returning to this. Overall I doubt much of what we can do is going to have a real impact. Firstly the standing charge is around £1/day so £365/year. Our total bill used to be +/- £1100-1200! My economies are to cook more efficiently, stop using the tumble dryer, knock the CH down to 19⁰, reduce the hours in use by two, switch off anything on standby, shower for less time, switch off lights, increase the use of our multi-fuel burner, only fill the washing up bowl to one-third. Beyond this I can't see what else can be done. How much real difference will it make? No idea.
> 
> The other is the washing machine. We already wash at 30⁰, have done for years. The machine has an eco function which halves the wash time on all programmes so I need to investigate this. I already use it for sportswear of which we have a lot, run the 30 minute programme on eco mode and it reduces to 15 minutes.
> 
> Right must go.



I agree with your general sentiment and am of the view that the situation is what it is and requires further government intervention to make any substantive difference.

We are fortunate in that we can absorb the increases but have still looked at what we can do to reduce consumption - not much!

For some people it might be better to look at compensating by cutting back in other areas of expenditure eg mobile phone contracts and other subscription services, pub visits, takeaway food, non-essential clothing purchases etc.

At least that's the advice we are giving to our (grown up) kids.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2022)

Looks like it's brightening up a bit here.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like it's brightening up a bit here.



Rain rattling down here.  I have a notion for a slice of toast with my next cuppa.


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wots that then?



An obese accountant?


----------



## pawl (4 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Just about light but there is heavy rain due by 8, but looking at the sky it might arrive earlier. I’ll risk a walk and hope I don’t get drenched. I had thought about an early bimble but thinking about it seems to be as far as it goes these days. I’ve only done a pathetic 800 miles this year. Doubtful if I’ll even make 1,000.



Same as me.I hit the 800mark yesterday.Weather has to be right for me to complete my three rides a week on alternate days Not windy Not cold Not to hot Not raining Think I may be wimp


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Sep 2022)

'Tis very wet here.

Still waiting for the four horsemen to come riding over the horizon following the media-driven wildfire plague & we're all going to hell in a handcart few weeks of hot weather that we, unsurprisingly, managed to survive.

How I love the prophets of doom. 🙄


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> Same as me.I hit the 800 March yesterday.Weather has to be right for me to complete my three rides a week on alternate days Not windy Not cold Not to hot Not raining Think I may be wimp



I think you are sensible - same ethos here.

Conditions need to be just right to properly enjoy an outdoor activity.

No kudos given in our house to those hardy Bear Grylls types.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wots that then?



I thought it might be something rude


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 'Ti's very wet here.
> 
> Still waiting for the four horsemen to come riding over the horizon following the media-driven wildfire plague & we're all going to hell in a handcart few weeks of hot weather that we, unsurprisingly, managed to survive.
> 
> How I love the prophets of doom. 🙄



I'm glad I take very little notice of TV and media generally, my Good Lady has it on all the time and the amount of scaremongering that goes on is silly.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm glad I take very little notice of TV and media generally, my Good Lady has it on all the time and the amount of scaremongering that goes on is silly.



Totally agree. The media love to keep us all scared of the next bad thing that's going to affect all our lives.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Sep 2022)

I Trusst (sic) things will get sorted next week - at least that's the story in the media. 😁


----------



## pawl (4 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We've discussed how to cook more economically and perhaps buying some of the new cooking appliances. We reached the conclusion it would be worthwhile if one already owns one but the likely savings don't justify the purchase price. We will stick with what we have which is a gas cooker, microwave and slow-cooker. We've always batch cooked but I think this will increase, especially with the slow cooker, and we will eat more casseroles, stews etc. While I'm not keen on micro-waving veggies this will happen and I'll have to learn to do it better. When a pan of boiling water is needed then boiling a kettle and emptying this into the saucepan is cheaper. After cooking potatoes, past etc. I started retaining the boiled water in a small pan for cooking, usually steaming, the veg. Myself I feel the biggest savings will come from the slow-cooker, the results are always good and very easy.
> 
> I think we have at least two years of these prices ahead of us and possibly they will never return to what we think of as "normal" levels. It's be interesting to learn how many people retain their newfound love of energy efficiency? I've never been so careful, to my shame, hopefully we will keep it up. An awful lot of people changed lifetsyle in lockdown but what I ssee day to day suggests all that has gone by the wayside.



We have a slow cooker.Air fryer.Vegetable steamer.Microwave.and a toaster.Use of the electric oven is now rarely used When boiling water for a cup of tea I only put enough water in for one cup Coffee is a pod coffee maker which only uses the amount required 

We recently changed to a water meter .Monthly cost has reduced by £10 pounds.Was previously £32 a month.
When Covid started we changed to home delivery A re nearest supermarket is a round trip of30 miles so a slight saving on petrol 

As for DIY items if I know exactly w hat I need I use Amazon and for a variety of other things as well.I have certainly seen a drop in petrol usage


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2022)

I think I might amuse myself by doing a jigsaw on the computer.


----------



## pawl (4 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Totally agree. The media love to keep us all scared of the next bad thing that's going to affect all our lives.





I have just seen Sunak can’t rule out future power cuts.


----------



## pawl (4 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wots that then?



Actuary Oops actually I have no idea Bloomers?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Sep 2022)

I have just tried a cost cutting idea that I thought up all on my own.
I have just watched TV for 2 hours.......with the power switched off.
Not sure it will take off though


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a large actuary and a slow cooker. We have been putting meat into the slow cooker and cooking it there rather than the oven, then put it in the oven for the last 19 minutes to brown. Works a treat.
> 
> When we had the wood burner put in, I wish we had had one that has an extra compartment on the top where you could cook casseroles etc. It would have been brilliant for that, but to change it now wouldn't be economically worth it to have to spend a couple of thousand pounds just to cook casseroles in the winter. It is brilliant for baked potatoes though, and I have a kettle that can be put on top to heat water to nearly boiling point.
> 
> I also fancy one of the ninja thingies. Bd I go round turning everything off that I can, even the kettle



That's like going back to the cooking ranges of old. Not a bad thing in itself, when we had the new fireplace put in there had been a back boiler which heated the water.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Sep 2022)

Going back to this energy saving malarky, I fancied some cheese on toast, we've an ancient Dualit toaster but our grill is built in to our gas oven. Not wanting to appear profligate by using two separate energy sources to prepare lunch I came up with the ingenious idea of first spreading the toast with peanut butter to act as an adhesive for the cheese! It sort of worked, the cheese I was using was a very strong Cornish cheddar ( 7 on the Richter scale ) and very crumbly which helped with the adhesion. I was pondering on ways to improve the process when I realised I already had the solution to hand. I've got an electric paint stripper in the shed which has been unused for quite a while, it's even got a special nozzle to spread the heat. No more wasting gas while waiting for the grill to get up to temperature as the heat is directed exactly where needed, no needing to use peanut butter. A " win win " situation. I astonish myself sometimes, I just don't know where these flashes of ingenuity come from 😉


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2022)

To hell with the cost I just made a cake


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> I have just seen Sunak can’t rule out future power cuts.


Good! That'll help reduce my bill!!!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2022)

So I asked my children to arrive at 12.00........it is now 12.47.........😡


----------



## Paulus (4 Sep 2022)

Good afternoon all
I was going to watch the first stage of the Tour of Britain on ITV4. But for some reason they showed an extra episode of the Sweeney with Diana Dors in it, and then a fishing program. The Tour seems not to be on, even though ITV4 were advertising the fact that they were showing it.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2022)

I have one of those toasties sandwich maker things.  I should dig it out and use it


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good afternoon all
> I was going to watch the first stage of the Tour of Britain on ITV4. But for some reason they showed an extra episode of the Sweeney with Diana Dors in it, and then a fishing program. The Tour seems not to be on, even though ITV4 were advertising the fact that they were showing it.



It’s on here?


----------



## Paulus (4 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s on here?



Just checked on another forum, and because of the strong winds at the finish line, they couldn't get the gantry up for the broadcast equipment.
Apparently it came back on about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Paulus (4 Sep 2022)

Lord Boulting of Lewisham

@nedboulting


There is a gale at the finish line. The crane (that receives the signal) cannot operate safely. Therefore no live pictures for now. :-(


11:16 am · 4 Sep 2022·Twitter Web App

10
Retweets
5
Quote Tweets
160
Likes


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2022)

It looks miserable!


----------



## gavroche (4 Sep 2022)

I don't think Mrs G will like my TV viewing tonight: 2 hours of cycling. First La Vuelta at 7 and then The ToB at 8 ! 
I think I will watch it upstairs so she can watch her own things downstairs.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> I don't think Mrs G will like my TV viewing tonight: 2 hours of cycling. First La Vuelta at 7 and then The ToB at 8 !
> I think I will watch it upstairs so she can watch her own things downstairs.



Much rather watch Ridley myself. I don’t find road cycling all that exciting to watch to be honest.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Much rather watch Ridley myself. I don’t find road cycling all that exciting to watch to be honest.



I'll be watching the F1 highlights


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Sep 2022)

Evening all . Well that was surprise , it’s been sunny all day . 😀😀

Coffee on Saundersfoot beach in the morning followed by a picnic and stroll in Tenby . With ice cream to finish .
We know how to live, living life in the fast lane. 😂😂😂.
It’s just staring to cloud over and the wind is building as we are in for a storm over night , but at least we have had one sunny day. 😀

Ps it’s just started to rain.


----------



## Paulus (4 Sep 2022)

I've got a couple of Van der Valk's to catch up on, so whilst Ridley is recording, so I can fast forward past the adverts, I'll binge watch them. I'll watch Capture on the iplayer tomorrow. All the good stuff is put on at or around the same times on the same day.


----------



## Paulus (4 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all . Well that was surprise , it’s been sunny all day . 😀😀
> 
> Coffee on Saundersfoot beach in the morning followed by a picnic and stroll in Tenby . With ice cream to finish .
> We know how to live, living life in the fast lane. 😂😂😂.
> It’s just staring to cloud over and the wind is building as we are in for a storm over night , but at least we have had one sunny day. 😀



We have thunder storms and rain forecast for most days this week.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> We have thunder storms and rain forecast for most days this week.



That’s similar to this part of wales, it’s sun shine and showers for us for most of next week.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2022)

……..and here too. More bloody high humidity. I hate it.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2022)

I’ll probably watch Countryfile at 7. I don’t think it’s as good as it used to be but it’s looking back at farming over the last 100 years so should be quite interesting.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2022)

I am sitting in the car park in mach waiting for my granddaughter


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2022)

I've just had a piece of cake with a cup of tea, like BBC programs there could be a repeat


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2022)

There’s been a weird smell here all day. The local consensus is that it’s coming over on the easterly wind from Perth where there has been a very large fire at the recycling centre.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I thought you were Classic at first then realises he doesn't get up this early.


Don't start posting as early.
Often just reading when Numbnuts comes on. 
There's not many on after 1am these days.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 'Tis very wet here.
> 
> *Still waiting for the four horsemen to come riding over the horizon* following the media-driven wildfire plague & we're all going to hell in a handcart few weeks of hot weather that we, unsurprisingly, managed to survive.
> 
> How I love the prophets of doom. 🙄


6am too early for you, or would you prefer earlier hours?


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2022)

Watched Sunset Song on BBC4 iPlayer tonight. A 50 year old series which really does stand watching again, 50 years on from the first time.

I'm not sleepy. Watching MOTD........something I rarely do.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think you are sensible - same ethos here.
> 
> Conditions need to be just right to properly enjoy an outdoor activity.
> 
> No kudos given in our house to those hardy Bear Grylls types.


"Bear" Grylls has nothing on Paddington Bear. He doesn't like going out if it's raining, unless there's a camera on him!

He's no fan of spending a night under canvas(Nylon is more likely these days) either.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ll probably watch Countryfile at 7. I don’t think it’s as good as it used to be but it’s looking back at farming over the last 100 years so should be quite interesting.


Did they show the haymaking and the stooking of the oats, for keeping them dry until the threshing mill could get there?

Done both, and a few more now considered outdated.


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> "Bear" Grylls has nothing on Paddington Bear. He doesn't like going out if it's raining, unless there's a camera on him!
> 
> He's no fan of spending a night under canvas(Nylon is more likely these days) either.



Bear Grylls is simply a fraud. The journeys he has supposedly completed are impossible unsupported in the time scale. According to other wilderness experts ……… and reportedly ex members of the SAS.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Bear Grylls is simply a fraud. The journeys he has supposedly completed are impossible unsupported in the time scale. According to other wilderness experts ……… and reportedly ex members of the SAS.


I only know him from his time as Chief Scout. Hence the piece about him not liking camping.


----------



## rustybolts (5 Sep 2022)

Going to Lough Rynn Castle for a few days with her indoors , bringing some books to read ,


----------



## rustybolts (5 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good afternoon all
> I was going to watch the first stage of the Tour of Britain on ITV4. But for some reason they showed an extra episode of the Sweeney with Diana Dors in it, and then a fishing program. The Tour seems not to be on, even though ITV4 were advertising the fact that they were showing it.



it was on ITV4 + 1 , I saw it , very wet conditions


----------



## rustybolts (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Going to Lough Rynn Castle for a few days with her indoors , bringing some books to read ,


The spookiest place in Ireland!
_"Rumour says some paranormal things are going on in the area, so better be cautious just in case."_

Search out the druids alter in the grounds, and the giants grave nearby.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

We have lightning moving in from the sou'west. Still some distance away, but lighting up the room.
Can't hear any thunder yet, but the local dogs are going mad. Expecting a power outage if it continues moving in this direction.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

And as quick as it all started, it stopped.
Never reached here, or else petered out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks,
First time for ages we have condensation on the outside panes of the north facing windows. Had to sort out a friends email account yesterday evening as he’d been “ hacked “, with several people in his address book having received messages, purportedly from him, asking them to send him money. ( he had a trivial, easily guessed password )
Anyway, time for coffee, off for a run along the Roman road in a while, we’ve got company on the new route as we’re being joined by the tortoise lady.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2022)

After 1 a


classic33 said:


> Don't start posting as early.
> Often just reading when Numbnuts comes on.
> There's not many on after 1am these days.



After 1 am.......I wonder why that is


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple on the Bus this morning.
Been perusing ride on lawn mowers, online, with a view to getting one when we move.
More viewings of our place booked in this week. Had 10 so far, and one serious offer.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2022)

Good morning people


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2022)

Good moaning .
Lots of heavy rain last night which, like Classics lightning, suddenly stopped.
Went to bed with plans for today.... woke up bereft of any ideas. Feeling really lethargic.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2022)

Cooooeee. It was raining all night here.

Looks like the sun is trying to show its face now.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> we’ve got company on the new route as we’re being joined by the tortoise lady.



But I’m not coming! 

Just up as there was no point in getting up earlier as the rain was lashing down. It seems to have eased now but it’s really muggy and uncomfortable.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Sep 2022)

Good Morning............Hey, Hey, Hey its a beautiful day. Hope everyone is well? I have one load on the line, table cloths etc. from yesterday, a white wash on the go (good drying day), chicken in the slow cooker - £4.99 and will give us two night's meals plus soup for lunches - and flapjack in the oven............when I retired I had imagined life would be a little less hectic. 

Out for a 50/60 miler shortly which I'm really looking forward to, a "flat and chat" otherwise known as the Monday Meander. See ya all soon...............


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Sep 2022)

Morning everyone . Big storm here too last night . Looking ok this morning . Still in bed drinking tea at the moment .Wife and daughter are considering going for a swim later this morning while the weather is still good .It’s not for me though😂😂😀. 
I will be more than happy looking after their stuff and drinking a takeaway coffee on the beach .😀

View from our balcony at 8.00am this morning . You cannot believe we are only about 90m from the town centre and the sea front .


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good Morning............Hey, Hey, Hey its a beautiful day. Hope everyone is well? I have one load on the line, table cloths etc. from yesterday, a white wash on the go (good drying day), chicken in the slow cooker - £4.99 and will give us two night's meals plus soup for lunches - and flapjack in the oven............when I retired I had imagined life would be a little less hectic.
> 
> Out for a 50/60 miler shortly which I'm really looking forward to, a "flat and chat" otherwise known as the Monday Meander. See ya all soon...............



I don’t have a table


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did they show the haymaking and the stooking of the oats, for keeping them dry until the threshing mill could get there?
> 
> Done both, and a few more now considered outdated.



I remember haystacks in the fields And stooks of corn


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2022)

We have been binge watching old episodes of spooks.


----------



## Paulus (5 Sep 2022)

Good morning all.
The heavy rain woke me up at 4am. we now have a sunny morning, but more rain and thunder forecast for this afternoon.
At the moment I am waiting for the plumber to come and fix the shower control, it's only giving out lukewarm water.


----------



## Dirk (5 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> I remember haystacks in the fields And stooks of corn



Still see stooks in fields around here occasionally.


----------



## gavroche (5 Sep 2022)

Good morning. I was watching a GCN Youtube video last night about a GCN rider V bodybuilder going up a 1 mile climb. The cyclist did it in 3 minutes and the bodybuilder in 11 minutes and had to stop twice on the way too. All his muscles didn't help him much then. 
The rain was lashing down last night but back to normal now: blue sky and sunny.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> I remember haystacks in the fields And stooks of corn



I remember Giant Haystacks from way back


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I remember Giant Haystacks from way back



….and Big Daddy and Mick McManus?


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> After 1 am.......I wonder why that is


It's odd isn't it.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> ….and Big Daddy and Mick McManus?



And the one in striped cossy.... Jacky Pallas ??
Jacky Pallo?


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t have a table



What's a table


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I remember Giant Haystacks from way back




My uncle met him at Heathrow airport he said he stinks


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good moaning .
> Lots of heavy rain last night which, like Classics lightning, suddenly stopped.
> Went to bed with plans for today.... woke up bereft of any ideas. Feeling really lethargic.


Not that much all told. Just started suddenly, and stopped as quick half an hour later.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> My uncle met him at Heathrow airport he said he stinks


To his face!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> My uncle met him at Heathrow airport he said he stinks



Just googled......he was 49 St when he died.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2022)

Bit of shopping done. I bought a Co-op irresistible tomato sourdough bread to try. I’ll have some at lunchtime and see what it’s like.

It’s dried up and got much brighter here but it’s one of those days I can’t be bothered doing much.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Just googled......he was 49 St when he died.



My uncle was a lot older when he died


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> To his face!



NO of course not


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I remember Giant Haystacks from way back



How about Billy Two Rivers😄


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2022)

Oh well we have Liz Truss


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Still see stooks in fields around here occasionally.



Back in the day before combined harvesters came into use, a square would left to mow last !As this was mowed rabbits, game birds would flee the mower to be shot by the waiting guns


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> My uncle was a lot older when he died


What weight was he though?


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh well we have Liz Truss



I don’t have a truss


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> I don’t have a truss


Do you want one?


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Do you want one?



Not really.I might start a truss fund just in case


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh well we have Liz Truss



Dare I say we’re all trussed up


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> I don’t have a truss



Have you got a flat roof


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> Dare I say we’re all trussed up


What with bloomers and trusses, I'm wondering where this'll go next.


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> What with bloomers and trusses, I'm wondering where this'll go next.



Y fronts.Why not😄😄😄


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Have you got a flat roof



Only on the garage and the porch


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> Y fronts.Why not😄😄😄



I prefer boxer shorts.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2022)

I've spent most of the morning painting our shed, I've also stripped the beds, done two loads of washing and got a load of washing on the line.


----------



## Saluki (5 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> When I was speaking to my daughter yesterday, she said she just ordered a Ninja grill and air fryier as it is supposed to be more economical to run than a cooker and with good results too. Has anyone have any experience of these?



I have one. I have no traditional cooker, or a hob. I can sauté/sear, steam, pressure cook, stew, bake, frill, air fry and slow cook. I also use a microwave oven and a blender. I have one or two handy kitchen gadgets such as a bread maker, soup/stew maker and a lovely coffee machine. The ninja uses way less electricity than a regular cooker, I do a lot of batch cooking and haven’t found anything that I can’t cook yet. There are recipes online and cook books aplenty. Probably a Ninja Foodi group on twitface too.


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I've spent most of the morning painting our shed, I've also stripped the beds, done two loads of washing and got a load of washing on the line.



I need to lay down just reading your mornings jobs 

Well done 👍


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I prefer boxer shorts.



I don't like boxer shorts or Y fronts


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2022)

Weird lunch, but it worked, one of my chicken stuffing pies with collie/broc cheese I feel full up now


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I don't like boxer shorts or Y fronts



Long Johns?


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> Long Johns?



Only in deep mid winter.


----------



## Paulus (5 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I don't like boxer shorts or Y fronts



Budgie smugglers?


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2022)

*Nudinits. *​
The vicar was pleased to have got his hands on a pair of tits















​


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I don't like boxer shorts or Y fronts


And the truss or bloomers?


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> Long Johns?



Only in the winter when I go fishing, but they are not really long johns more of a union suit


----------



## Dave7 (5 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh well we have Liz Truss



Lesser of 2 evils ???


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Lesser of 2 evils ???



Don’t particularly like either but I thought Sunak was talking a bit more sense in the lead up. 

Really warm and humid here so no exercise. Unusual for me as I usually do a minimum of a walk at least. I went out and pruned a bit off a shrub and the sweat was dripping even doing that. Brown bin day tomorrow so left it out for emptying.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Lesser of 2 evils ???



The evil - The hand that wields the knife shall never wear the crown


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> Long Johns?


I'll not ask how you know that.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'll not ask how you know that.



From here


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2022)

Looks like we could get thunder tonight


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Sep 2022)

This came up on my fb page as soon as the Tory election result was announced 😀.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Sep 2022)

Another good day .We only had one short spell of rain ,late in the afternoon. Beach this morning was sunny but windy and the women in my family did go swimming 🤣


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2022)

From my Facebook page tonight, Lol!


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2022)

We're having a thunderstorm, heavy rain, thunder and lightning.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> We're having a thunderstorm, heavy rain, thunder and lightning.


Nowt here, yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2022)

Coooooe. A horrible night here. Torrential downpours, lightning and thunder. Cars were stopping all over the roads as the drivers couldn't see anything in front of them the rain was so heavy. The Internet went put as well for a while. We now have calm weather.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2022)

Good morning from a murky Coventry, we both won at bingo last night.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Heavy rain yesterday. The lawns needed it.
Another viewing today and one booked in for Saturday.
Enquired about a set of tyres for the CRV yesterday......blimey! They've gone up a bit over the last couple of years! Having them fitted on Monday.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2022)

When my head hits the pillow I am, normally, out like a light. Apparently I slept through a thunder and lightning storm .
My car is back in the garage today so I have to dig into the money pit again .


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2022)

I thought it was autumn? Out the door at 6 in a light t shirt and dripping of sweat just walking. I'm off for a lukewarm bath to try and cool down. I hear the rain just starting so well timed again


----------



## Paulus (6 Sep 2022)

Good morning all. 
Like a lot of others, thunder, lightning and heavy showers in the early hours. 
More of the same today.
It is still quite muggy though. 
Dog walking later on, followed by a bimble out on the bike to the local grocers for some fresh fruit and vegetables. 
That's the general plan for the day, of course it could all change.


----------



## pawl (6 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> We're having a thunderstorm, heavy rain, thunder and lightning.



Had torrential rain at 11PM Could here thunder in the distance.


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> Had torrential rain at 11PM Could here thunder in the distance.



We got back from the club about nine and it started about half an hour later.


----------



## gavroche (6 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> *I thought it was autumn*? Out the door at 6 in a light t shirt and dripping of sweat just walking. I'm off for a lukewarm bath to try and cool down. I hear the rain just starting so well timed again


Not yet. Still summer till 21st.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> Not yet. Still summer till 21st.



I go by the meteorological one


----------



## gavroche (6 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I go by the meteorological one



That one is a fake, it doesn't count.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I go by the meteorological one



It starts on Thursday according to countryfile on Sunday


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Sep 2022)

Dentist was ok, Dr Anetta said I’d got a bit of gum shrinkage due to age, and apparently I’ve started to grind my teeth, she took a couple of xrays and showed me on the monitor 😮
Next appointment in a year


----------



## postman (6 Sep 2022)

Mrs P has spent over £300 on numerous Theatre tickets.Four different shows,Leeds,Manchester and Edinburgh Theatres.For me i have chosen the Edinburgh show,t means a train ride and a stay in Edinburgh 2023 for that one.The three other shows the kids are going with her.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2022)

The sun is shining now but its still a tad cool. Rain is expected again this afternoon.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2022)

Good morning, big thunderstorms last night, very loud and bright to the extent I've been awake since 3.00am! Still got loads done. Mrs P officially becomes a pensioner today!! Yeah! We need the cash.

Small person has gone swimming with Mrs P, it's raining hard and I'm online having a row with British Gas about our monthly bill. It's something of a tradition as I've had to contact them every month for the last 9 months to resolve a problem of some sort. This month BG failed to send a bill. The online chat guy says this is because my smart meters are dumb!!!! I've told him I send a meter reading every month because I know the meters are dumb!!!! He's gone away to check! After I've finished this chat I'm heading off for a snooze.

As it happens an engineer is due this afternoon to check our smart meters. I await the outcome of this with interest!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning, big thunderstorms last night, very loud and bright to the extent I've been awake since 3.00am! Still got loads done. Mrs P officially becomes a pensioner today!! Yeah! We need the cash.
> 
> Small person has gone swimming with Mrs P, it's raining hard and I'm online having a row with British Gas about our monthly bill. It's something of a tradition as I've had to contact them every month for the last 9 months to resolve a problem of some sort. This month BG failed to send a bill. The online chat guy says this is because my smart meters are dumb!!!! I've told him I send a meter reading every month because I know the meters are dumb!!!! He's gone away to check! After I've finished this chat I'm heading off for a snooze.
> 
> As it happens an engineer is due this afternoon to check our smart meters. I await the outcome of this with interest!



I think I'll resist a smart meter as long as possible, if not for ever! They seem to cause more problems than they solve. I'm quite happy to spend a few seconds reading my meter and popping the readings on SSE's website.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2022)

I have no intention of letting them install one. They stopped sending me emails about them, then suddenly they sent another email to me last week about booking an engineer to install one . I pressed delete very fastly.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2022)

Morning we had thunder last night and rain now, not going out any where so it won't matter
I quite like my smart meter, it's something to look at like a mini TV, but on pay-as-you-view


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Sep 2022)

Bit political so post may get bombed (fair enough) but 2 jets required to take 2 individuals on 1100 mile round trips to see Her Maj for a cup of tea and a chat.

Wrong on a number of levels. Grrr!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2022)

Re smart metres**.
Our gas metre is on a outside wall but only about 15" off the ground. This was never a problem but as I have got older it is.
**if I agree to smart metre where will it/can it go??


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Bit political so post may get bombed (fair enough) but 2 jets required to take 2 individuals on 1100 mile round trips to see Her Maj for a cup of tea and a chat.
> 
> Wrong on a number of levels. Grrr!



Yep....I thought exactly the same.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Bit political so post may get bombed (fair enough) but 2 jets required to take 2 individuals on 1100 mile round trips to see Her Maj for a cup of tea and a chat.
> 
> Wrong on a number of levels. Grrr!



“if the mountain won't come to Muhammad, then Muhammad must go to the mountain”,


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2022)

So....my phone clearly shows no rain until afternoon.
I have just been to the post office. Can somebody tell me why it piddled down and soaked me


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Bit political so post may get bombed (fair enough) but 2 jets required to take 2 individuals on 1100 mile round trips to see Her Maj for a cup of tea and a chat.
> 
> Wrong on a number of levels. Grrr!



They should stay in America. We don't want them here.


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning we had thunder last night and rain now, not going out any where so it won't matter
> I quite like my smart meter, it's something to look at like a mini TV, but on pay-as-you-view



It’s now cheaper to have the full SKY package with films, sport Netflix etc than have an electric meter 😂😂😂😀😀


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

Why am I being shown ads for frozen frogs legs?

Answers to the usual place.


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> “if the mountain won't come to Muhammad, then Muhammad must go to the mountain”,



I don’t remember Muhammad having a 747 and a full security team though 😂😀😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Sep 2022)

Bumped in to an acquaintance outside the shops. He told me that although he had a pacemaker fitted three weeks ago and is now “electrically powered” his wife still keeps winding him up 😄


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> They should stay in America. We don't want them here.



I think you've got the wrong people there Welshie.🙂

Ex PM & new PM are the culprits.


----------



## Paulus (6 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I'll resist a smart meter as long as possible, if not for ever! They seem to cause more problems than they solve. I'm quite happy to spend a few seconds reading my meter and popping the readings on SSE's website.



Same here. I send the meter readings to Bulb every month. No smart meters here.
Part of the selling point of smart meters are that you can see how much you are using at any time. Well, I have LED lights in every room, I only boil the kettle with the water needed for one or two mugs of tea. My Induction hob is AAA+ rated. Everything is switched off when not being used, so unless I am going to start going without because the meter says 
"It's costing you this much" there isn't much more I can do.


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> So....my phone clearly shows no rain until afternoon.
> I have just been to the post office. Can somebody tell me why it piddled down and soaked me



Same here, rain forecast for teatime, pushing my good lady down to the Cosy Cafe for lunch and its spitting with rain, we ended up sitting in the cafe until the shower had gone over but still got damp going home and we never got to the pound shop as planned.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I'll resist a smart meter as long as possible, if not for ever! They seem to cause more problems than they solve. I'm quite happy to spend a few seconds reading my meter and popping the readings on SSE's website.



It's not the meters which do work but everything around them, in my case communication.

Anyway BG have been. Two sensible, intelligent engineers. Long story short they couldn't do anything because the job had been booked as an "exchange." However the meters are accurately working reading and the engineers are only allowed to replace meters which aren't working!!!! 

There's a shortage of microchips apparently. Everything these days is a shortage of microchips..............

Homemade, triple cooked in truffle oil and served with a good steak. No problem. Microchips? Sorry sir there's a huge shortage of microchips.

Small potatoes is the solution


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Bit political so post may get bombed (fair enough) but 2 jets required to take 2 individuals on 1100 mile round trips to see Her Maj for a cup of tea and a chat.
> 
> Wrong on a number of levels. Grrr!



Oh please, oh please don't get me started. So, so wrong on so many levels.

I was quietly pleased HRM made them come to her rather than return to London.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Same here, rain forecast for teatime, pushing my good lady down to the Cosy Cafe for lunch and its spitting with rain, we ended up sitting in the cafe until the shower had gone over but still got damp going home and we never got to the pound shop as planned.



I’m considering another walk and hoping I don’t get soaked. It’s far too warm and muggy for a jacket.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Oh please, oh please don't get me started. So, so wrong on so many levels.
> 
> I was quietly pleased HRM made them come to her rather than return to London.



Careful, I got a post on the energy bill thread deleted for being loosely political! Soon not be worth posting in here


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think you've got the wrong people there Welshie.🙂
> 
> Ex PM & new PM are the culprits.





Oops. They should all bugger off


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Careful, I got a post on the energy bill thread deleted for being loosely political! Soon not be worth posting in here



Yes, it's a shame. My little group of pedalling pensioners is four in number. We have some brilliant political discussions as we wander round the Lancashire lanes. Three Labour voters, one Tory and we've never once fallen out despite our deeply held differing convictions.

My politics are probably pretty obvious but I try hard to leave all that behind in here. Have you been in NACA recently?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, it's a shame. My little group of pedalling pensioners is four in number. We have some brilliant political discussions as we wander round the Lancashire lanes. Three Labour voters, one Tory and we've never once fallen out despite our deeply held differing convictions.
> 
> My politics are probably pretty obvious but I try hard to leave all that behind in here. Have you been in NACA recently?





Don't be stupid.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, it's a shame. My little group of pedalling pensioners is four in number. We have some brilliant political discussions as we wander round the Lancashire lanes. Three Labour voters, one Tory and we've never once fallen out despite our deeply held differing convictions.
> 
> My politics are probably pretty obvious but I try hard to leave all that behind in here. Have you been in NACA recently?



Just when I'm in need of a laugh


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2022)

I chickened out of another walk as it's a) too humid  and b) there's big black clouds lurking so I filled the brown bin with more pruning instead.

I might have a short siesta. I'm sure 🐱 will be straight through to snuggle in beside me.


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m considering another walk and hoping I don’t get soaked. It’s far too warm and muggy for a jacket.



I went down the pound shop on my own once the sun had come out, its only twenty minutes away, and got wet walking back, when I got back I had to bring the sheets in and spin them, I'll put them out again tomorrow, looks like we've got April showers in September, the suns shining brightly now.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2022)

There's were two ambulances out side my flat, plus a Doctor's car that was at 2pm a few minutes ago they both left and thought they must be OK, then a van pulled up and I went all cold when I saw the name on the side, it was the local undertakers................


----------



## Paulus (6 Sep 2022)

We've just had 30 minutes of torrential rain, lightning and thunder. 
Unfortunately my bike was in the back garden with the panniers open. 
I have emptied them out Also the shed door was open so there is a lot of water in there.


----------



## Dirk (6 Sep 2022)

Just turned down an offer of 335k on our place.
We've already got an offer of 360k on the table and several more viewings booked in this week.
We want a quick sale .... but we ain't desperate!


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Sep 2022)

Yesterday, I spent the day installing a garden fence, and, painting it.

Today, as a 'reward' to me, Mrs @BoldonLad suggested we should have a cycle ride, and, I could treat her to lunch at one of our favourite coffee stops.

All went well, warm, calm, sunny, until a few minutes after we had left our lunch stop. It suddenly went very dark, and torrential rain with thunder and lightening soon followed. We still had 10 miles to pedal, with no possibility of shelter. I am SO pleased it was not my idea!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2022)

We have just had heavy rain but the thunder & lightning they promised never arrived.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2022)

Looks like Pointless won’t be on as the Tory loving BBC have decided we should watch Liz Truss’s inaugural lies  speech.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like Pointless won’t be on as the Tory loving BBC have decided we should watch Liz Truss’s inaugural lies  speech.


It's just a newer "program" with the same title, but the title suits the newer program better.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like Pointless won’t be on as the Tory loving BBC have decided we should watch Liz Truss’s inaugural lies  speech.



They even spent gawd knows how long showing the cars driving along (no I didn't watch it, flicked over to see if TP was on)


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2022)

After my last post on someone dying has made me feel quite sad and weepy and thinking we are all on borrowed time and some day we will all be dead, but her second to last ride was in a body bag and in a van..........


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> After my last post on someone dying has made me feel quite sad and weepy and thinking we are all on borrowed time and some day we will all be dead, but her second to last ride was in a body bag and in a van..........


I've already had that "final ride", over twenty years ago now.
Carried out of the cathedral by the local undertaker and his employees, placed in the rear of the vehicle, then to the A&E department some twenty-five miles away.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> After my last post on someone dying has made me feel quite sad and weepy and thinking we are all on borrowed time and some day we will all be dead, but her second to last ride was in a body bag and in a van..........



Yep. Time is flying by way too fast for my liking. As quiet and, no doubt some would consider boring, my life is, I enjoy it and hate the thought of advancing old age and what follows.


----------



## Sterlo (6 Sep 2022)

I'm looking forward to old age, just not what comes after it


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Time is flying by way too fast for my liking. As quiet and, no doubt some would consider boring, my life is, I enjoy it and hate the thought of* advancing old age* and what follows.



true, I often think, there has to be something good about getting old, but, somehow, a free bus pass and free prescriptions doesn't quite cut it


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Sep 2022)

I think retirement is about slowing down and just chilling but still doing enough to keep life interesting.

We know a few retired couples who pack every day with stuff to do - they seem to be the ones that say time is going too fast.

I might possibly be talking rubbish but that's the view from this camp.


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I don’t remember Muhammad having a 747 and a full security team though 😂😀😀



Amended in view of new information. It’s was TWO private jets and TWO full security teams . 😕


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like Pointless won’t be on as the Tory loving BBC have decided we should watch Liz Truss’s inaugural lies  speech.



it was moved to BBC 2, my Good lady is a fan of the program.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2022)

I’ve watched an old Dalziel and Pascoe on the Drama channel. Enjoyed it and there was a good cast including a young Douglas Henchall.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve watched an old Dalziel and Pascoe on the Drama channel. Enjoyed it and there was a good cast *including a young Douglas Henchall.*


Who?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2022)

Morning. I would say up with the Larks but they’re not up yet 

Looks like being a murky, misty and muggy morning….nice bit of alliteration there, followed by an afternoon of thundery rain.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2022)

Morning ti's dark here. But at least it's not raining, well not yet anyway .

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2022)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Coventry.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks,
A 3:30 am transfer to the back bedroom for some reading as I couldn’t settle. Up and on my second coffee now.

“ 🎶 all this talk of getting older, it’s bringing me down my friend…🎶
But we go on, smile, turn around and “ flick the V’s “ at the grim reaper and say “ not yet, you bugger “ 
Off for a run soon, I’ll use my impeccable sense of timing to dodge the rainstorms 😉
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Got a day free of house viewings........unless the estate agents ring later.
Off for a stroll down to Tesco and lunch in the White Lion on the way back.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2022)

Good morning all.
'twas very dark at 0600 and decidedly cool.
I got up with plans for an Aldi dash then realised my car is in the garage. I pick it up around 1200 with a 450 quid hole in our bank account.
Very wet here .....obviously had lots of rain overnight.


----------



## Paulus (7 Sep 2022)

Good morning all. 
The sun is shining, for the time being.
I think it might be too bright too early though. More rain forecast for later. 
I have a message from DPD. They are delivering my consignment of Belgium beer, from the Belgian beer company today, around 1pm.
I have some new brake blocks to fit onto my touring bike, plus all the usual things to do today. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A 3:30 am transfer to the back bedroom for some reading as I couldn’t settle. Up and on my second coffee now.
> 
> “ 🎶 all this talk of getting older, it’s bringing me down my friend…🎶
> ...



All this talk of getting old
It's getting me down my love
Like a cat in a bag, waiting to drown


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> All this talk of getting old
> It's getting me down my love
> Like a cat in a bag, waiting to drown



Ah, one of the joys of getting older, misremembered lyrics 🎶 " I was sick and tired of everything, when i called you last night from Tesco's " 🎶 😁


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Sep 2022)

Morning all from a damp Saundersfoot . We had a good day yesterday dodging the showers, didn’t get wet once and it’s warm too . Plus we had a lovely evening meal at a waterside pub which our daughter paid for ……… eventually lol. She went to pay , then realised she had left her card in the holiday accommodation so I paid and she bank transferred me the money later 😂😂😀.
It’s just come out sunny here but there are a lot more showers forecast for the next couple of days so wish us luck staying dry . 😀


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2022)

Longer walk this morning as I did my riverside trail then decided to carry on and do the hill walk as well so just over 9 miles. Needing my porridge now.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2022)

We are expecting rain and hail later today. I have to pick Mr WD's tablets up from the quacks. I'll go before the hail and rain ⛈️


----------



## pawl (7 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve watched an old Dalziel and Pascoe on the Drama channel. Enjoyed it and there was a good cast including a young Douglas Henchall.



Don’t know if you’re watched it The Capture is good.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2022)

Good day fellow retirees. After heavy rain at 6.00am it's now bright and a little breezy. Mrs P's birthday went well over the last 48 hours, I seem to have ticked all the boxes, last night we had five close friends and neighbours round for some bubbles.......................I was nearly late for this as when I took small person home the M65 was closed courtesy of a young man who passed me at 100+ mph before hitting another driver about 3-4 minutes later. Everyone was OK but his car looked totally trashed at the front.

One of my cycling buddies wife is working late today which means he can get home late, which means he wants a century ride. This is the pal who is returning from four months layoff. Heavy rain forecast at 2.00pm so we have designed a loop which should put us in the Preston/Leyland area so we can dash for home if necessary otherwise we will plough on to Southport before heading for home.

That's it I think. Time to water the tomatoes and


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ah, one of the joys of getting older, misremembered lyrics 🎶 " I was sick and tired of everything, when i called you last night from Tesco's " 🎶 😁



I had to think about that one for a bit, it was Abba, Super Trooper, and the lady was calling from Glasgow.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I would say up with the Larks but they’re not up yet
> 
> Looks like being a murky, misty and muggy morning….nice bit of alliteration there, followed by an afternoon of thundery rain.


Owdo

You keep yer alliterations to yerssen. Who knows where they'd lead to, or cause.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2022)

If the sun refuse to shine
I don't mind, I don't mind
If the mountains fell in the sea
let it be, it ain't me
Cos I got my own world to look through
And I ain't gonna copy you........

........I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die.
So let me live my life the way I want to.

My philosophy since I was 15.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2022)

Popped round for bread and milk and spotted this. Sounds quite tasty so bought a couple to try.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Popped round for bread and milk and spotted this. Sounds quite tasty so bought a couple to try.
> 
> View attachment 660251



That could be your Gangster's Moll name, " Dirty Fries Mo "


----------



## numbnuts (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> If the sun refuse to shine
> I don't mind, I don't mind
> If the mountains fell in the sea
> let it be, it ain't me
> ...



If 6 was 9 Jimi Hendrix.

White collared conservative flashing down the street,
Pointing their plastic finger at me.
They're hoping soon my kind will drop and die,
But I'm gonna wave my freak flag high, high.
Wave on, wave on.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Sep 2022)

I don't think I will be here much longer, so if I disappear blame the Mods


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I don't think I will be here much longer, so if I disappear blame the Mods



If it's any consolation, I agree with your comment........and I'm not sure I would be joking. Enough said before we all get banned!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> If it's any consolation, I agree with your comment........and I'm not sure I would be joking. Enough said before we all get banned!



Sorry, what have I missed ?


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I don't think I will be here much longer, so if I disappear blame the Mods



Wot you done? You naughty boy!


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I don't think I will be here much longer, so if I disappear blame the Mods


You can't just leave, where'll we get the cakes and mince pies from?


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Wot you done? You naughty boy!



He was seen walking around the forum while naked.


----------



## gavroche (7 Sep 2022)

Has @Drago been on to him?


----------



## gavroche (7 Sep 2022)

The sky was blue with a few clouds about so I got every thing ready to go for a ride when the neighbour from across the road came over for a little chat. By the time she left , the sky had gone very dark and it started to rain heavily so I put everything away, ready for another day. The few minutes talking saved me from getting drenched.  Raining again now with a bit of thunder in the background.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Sep 2022)

We has thunder and lightning.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We has thunder and lightning.



We’ve not long had a torrential downpour. A few more days of this to come. I am desperate for the air to become less humid. Bit of a headache with it today.


----------



## Dirk (7 Sep 2022)

They forecast rain today here.
Haven't seen a drop and it's been sunny most of the day.
If I'd have been that wrong at w**k, I would have been out on my ear pronto.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2022)

You still here numbnuts?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> They forecast rain today here.
> Haven't seen a drop and it's been sunny most of the day.
> If I'd have been that wrong at w**k, I would have been out on my ear pronto.



Same here - the forecasters are useless; too interested in acting dramatically during their forecasts and becoming minor celebrities.

Hissing down here - just started; 8 hours later than forecast.


----------



## Paulus (7 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Same here - the forecasters are useless; too interested in acting dramatically during their forecasts and becoming minor celebrities.
> 
> Hissing down here - just started; 8 hours later than forecast.



I think that the forecasters we see on the TV are just presenters with meteorlogical (sp) training. The actual information comes from the companies such as Meteo that the BBC use, or such like.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Sep 2022)

14.00 Southport forecast - Light showers with a gentle breeze...........so we headed to Southport........ten minutes after leaving the cafe the skies, darkened, strong winds and a huge thunderstorm.........three times in two hours we were forced off the road to cower in the hedgerow!!! 

Great ride though


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Sep 2022)

Evening all . Latest holiday update, no rain with sunny intervals. We went to Bosherton to the Lilly pools and then walked down to the beach at Broad haven for a picnic. Then back to Tenby for coffee and ice cream . # happy doing not a lot 😀.

Don’t think we will be so luckily tomorrow, weather is closing in already .


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Sep 2022)

Night night everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2022)

Morning. Not sure why I’m up as it’s to be another  but  day. I’ve started to sweat already so the thought of having to put a jacket on for walking doesn’t bear thinking about. I think it must just be my body not coping with the heat as I meet other people with jumpers and jackets on and they look perfectly comfortable.

It’ll be catch up telly for me this evening as I missed Shetland and the new Doc Martin last night as I watched The Coroner and Whitechapel. Need to catch up on The Capture too at some point.


----------



## Paulus (8 Sep 2022)

Morning all. 
More thunder storms overnight. The storm was overhead and the rolls of thunder seemed to go on for longer than usual and was extremely loud. 
More of the same today.
A bimble out on the bike later for a few bits and pieces, also a haircut. 
We are of to the Isle of Wight early tomorrow morning. We have to be down at Portsmouth for 7.30am for the 8am ferry to Fishbourne. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2022)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks,
Got to the park last night just in time for a massive storm, sat in our friends car watching the cricketers sprinting to the shelter of the pavilion. A few hardy souls were still doing laps of the track undeterred 😎


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Decision day today. We've got a 2nd viewing this morning and have 2 offers already on the table. If we don't want to lose the place in Watchet we will have to decide what to do before close of play today.
Stressful times!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2022)

Just back a walk. Positively monsoon like rain. I've never seen anything as bad for a long time. Afraid even my good OMM jacket and over trousers were losing the fight to keep it out in the end. Strangely, I never met anyone else!


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Not sure why I’m up as it’s to be another  but  day. I’ve started to sweat already so the thought of having to put a jacket on for walking doesn’t bear thinking about. I think it must just be my body not coping with the heat as I meet other people with jumpers and jackets on and they look perfectly comfortable.
> 
> It’ll be catch up telly for me this evening as I missed Shetland and the new Doc Martin last night as I watched The Coroner and Whitechapel.* Need to catch up on The Capture too at some point.*



Plenty of time, save it for the long... dark... cold... nights to come, as winter approaches. 

I do like a bit of optimism me


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2022)

Good day. Grey and still at the moment. Very hard to say what the weather brings as the forecast has been wrong every day for the last week  So this morning I have dentist, a visit to Boots and Specsavers to decide where to purchase new glasses and I will get a haircut, I've been avoiding this as an economy. Ridiculous! Looked in the mirror last night and decided I was being very stupid about this. Bin the cafes, yes, but look old and dishevelled? NO!!

I've given up on British Gas. I have genuinely contacted them about a billing issue every month since January, sometimes twice. Each time it has been because I wanted to give BG money but their system wasn't working for me in a whole variety of ways. This was taking hours and stressing me. August 15th I thought we had finally resolved all the issues. Then no bill arrived for August. Waited 17 days from the meter reading date. Contacted the Chatline on the 6th, promised this would be corrected, checked the account last night to find all our bills since November 1st have been reversed and we show as £1095.18 in credit! 

I have PDF transcripts of all the online chats, the key details and name of the guy who sorted things on August 15th. Made a decision. I've emailed the complaints department, explained the situation and that I can do no more to resolve it. I'm know going to calculate my own bill every month and set the money aside in our savings account. Sooner or later someone will come knocking for money and I need to have it ready.

Right. Dentist time. @numbnuts hope you're around today. Take it easy and remember it's only a forum


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Grey and still at the moment. Very hard to say what the weather brings as the forecast has been wrong every day for the last week  So this morning I have dentist, a visit to Boots and Specsavers to decide where to purchase new glasses and I will get a haircut, I've been avoiding this as an economy. Ridiculous! Looked in the mirror last night and decided I was being very stupid about this. Bin the cafes, yes, but look old and dishevelled? NO!!
> 
> I've given up on British Gas. I have genuinely contacted them about a billing issue every month since January, sometimes twice. Each time it has been because I wanted to give BG money but their system wasn't working for me in a whole variety of ways. This was taking hours and stressing me. August 15th I thought we had finally resolved all the issues. Then no bill arrived for August. Waited 17 days from the meter reading date. Contacted the Chatline on the 6th, promised this would be corrected, checked the account last night to find all our bills since November 1st have been reversed and we show as £1095.18 in credit!
> 
> ...



Snap; just off to Specsavers for eye test, contact lense check-up and look at new glasses.

Must dash....


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2022)

Cooooeee. Dull and overcast at the moment. And it'd bin day so exciting 😆

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Same here - the forecasters are useless; too interested in acting dramatically during their forecasts and becoming minor celebrities.
> 
> Hissing down here - just started; 8 hours later than forecast.



So long as its Lucy Verasamy I can put up with that


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2022)

I managed to get to Aldi for 0800 and am knackered now.
I keep buying stuff that MrsD 'fancies' in the hope it will encourage her to eat....not worked up to now though


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2022)

Sod it........it's only money. I have just pre ordered the new iPhone 14.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sod it........it's only money. I have just pre ordered the new iPhone 14.





Well done.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done.



My 11 is starting to show it's age and the battery life isn't what it was. I should notice quite an improvement jumping up 3 models. Be interesting to see what the camera is like as it has improved a fair bit.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My 11 is starting to show it's age and the battery life isn't what it was. I should notice quite an improvement jumping up 3 models. Be interesting to see what the camera is like as it has improved a fair bit.





My new phone isn't anywhere near as expensive an an IPhone but it's so much better than the last one I had and the Internet works when I am away form home so that's a plus 


I bet it will be great


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2022)

That's the rain rattling down again. I think some of the roads will be flooded the amount we've had.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2022)

That's the main road between Crieff and Perth closed now due to flooding.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sod it........it's only money. I have just pre ordered the new iPhone 14.


Newer iPhone 15 is better on every way, if you believe the specifications that let out already.

And it'll be cheaper.

It's only two models newer, no iPhone 12.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2022)

Back from Specsavers and all is well on the eye front.

Paid a tenner for the fancy OTC (OCT?) scan which is well worth it and interesting to look at to boot.

Ordered some bifocals for the first time. Got them half price at £111 as I am on their contact lense scheme which is a bit of a bargain.

***

Absolutely bucketing down here today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sod it........it's only money. I have just pre ordered the new iPhone 14.



Don't want to hear you moaning about your leccy bulls.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2022)

The rain has set in for the day here


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The rain has set in for the day here



Yes, same here.

Just volunteered to help Mrs SD with the two-stop weekly shop as it is chucking it down but my offer was rejected as I "get in the way".


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The rain has set in for the day here



Got some blue sky here between the showers.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Got some blue sky here between the showers.



Unecessary smugness!


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Got some blue sky here between the showers.


Just started raining here


----------



## Poacher (8 Sep 2022)

Off to watch the Tour of Britain start at West Bridgford! Decided the Spa tourer wasn't quite appropriate, extract and fettle the Freewheel Rapide. Hmmm, that rear tyre looks a bit er, tired. Never mind, it'll be OK, surely. No it damn well wasn't! Two km from home, an almighty bang. Irreparable, and Mrs Poacher is away at our sister-in-law's. Nowt for it but to trudge back home - no time to get another bike out and make the start, so TV coverage for me. But what new horror is this? The TV is stuck on the EPG (Electronic Programme Guide) and refuses to respond to the remote! Had to unplug the TV for a while before powering it back up, which did the trick. Time to settle down with a coffee and recognise familiar roads, instead of the laudable intention of getting off my fat backside and getting some much needed exercise.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Unecessary smugness!



No rain here today according to the forecast.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2022)

Poacher said:


> Off to watch the Tour of Britain start at West Bridgford! Decided the Spa tourer wasn't quite appropriate, extract and fettle the Freewheel Rapide. Hmmm, that rear tyre looks a bit er, tired. Never mind, it'll be OK, surely. No it damn well wasn't! Two km from home, an almighty bang. Irreparable, and Mrs Poacher is away at our sister-in-law's. Nowt for it but to trudge back home - no time to get another bike out and make the start, so TV coverage for me. But what new horror is this? The TV is stuck on the EPG (Electronic Programme Guide) and refuses to respond to the remote! Had to unplug the TV for a while before powering it back up, which did the trick. Time to settle down with a coffee and recognise familiar roads, instead of the laudable intention of getting off my fat backside and getting some much needed exercise.



No spare tube ??


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> No rain here today according to the forecast.


----------



## Paulus (8 Sep 2022)

The earlier sunshine has gone, the heavy rain has set in earlier than expected. I've rescued the washing from the line. My plans are in tatters.
I've done a Sainsbury's delivery order instead for next Tuesday morning. We won't be home until monday evening anyway.


----------



## Poacher (8 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> No spare tube ??



Of course, but it would have just burst through the split in the tyre! When I said irreparable...
To be fair, the tyres are cheap no-name Sri Lanka 700c 23s which were on when I bought it off ebay, and I'd put off replacing them with decent 28s, which will probably be slower but much more durable.


----------



## Poacher (8 Sep 2022)

Maybe I should have taken the Sid Standard Superbe instead, with its Schwalbe Duranos. Oh well.
By the bye, there's a huge mural due to be unveiled this Saturday to commemorate the man, 19 years after his untimely death.
https://www.nottinghampost.com/news/nottingham-news/local-legend-celebrated-latest-mural-7546126


----------



## gavroche (8 Sep 2022)

Salut tout le monde. Just had an email telling me I won 10 pounds on the postcode lottery. That's my second 10 pounds win this year, the first one was in January so I am still out of pocket though. 
No rain forecasted today so a possible ride this afternoon. 
Is @ColinJ still with us? Haven't seen any post from him lately.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> Salut tout le monde. Just had an email telling me I won 10 pounds on the postcode lottery. That's my second 10 pounds win this year, the first one was in January so I am still out of pocket though.
> No rain forecasted today so a possible ride this afternoon.
> Is @ColinJ still with us? Haven't seen any post from him lately.



He's stopped posting in the Retirement thread.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Snap; just off to Specsavers for eye test, contact lense check-up and look at new glasses.
> 
> Must dash....



Just been to Boots and Specsavers. Based on a £100 frame cost, anti-glare, photo-reactive and single lens Specsavers £270, Boots £286. Not a lot to choose between the two, probably comes down to service and general feeling you get.

Be aware the Specsavers 2-4-1 offer is not their best offer. There are cheaper ones.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2022)

Energy cap announced for 2 years so a bit of respite. In other sad news I see the Queen is under medical supervision at Balmoral. I suspect we won’t have her around for that much longer


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2022)

Chilli and rice for us today. Mr WD will have chips with his chilli


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Chilli and rice for us today. Mr WD will have chips with his chilli



Sounds better than my sandwich. Poor Molly is feeling it chilly I think. She only got up for lunch then headed back to bed. 😺


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2022)

The Queens health is giving cause for concern and is under medical supervision.Prince Charles Camilla and Prlnce William are on the way to Balmoral

Edit 
Just looked on that site that we don’t talk about here and which I don’t subscribe to there are really some objectionable comments regarding the concern for her Majesty’s health.This lady is 96 and is probably close to the end of life they don’t appear to have a ounce of sympathy for her or here family..At least they could keep their gobs shut.
God bless her.
Sorry I don’t usually rant


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just been to Boots and Specsavers. Based on a £100 frame cost, anti-glare, photo-reactive and single lens Specsavers £270, Boots £286. Not a lot to choose between the two, probably comes down to service and general feeling you get.
> 
> Be aware the Specsavers 2-4-1 offer is not their best offer. There are cheaper ones.



Specsavers have a great range of offers.

Ended up with nice frames + bifocal lenses + thinning of lenses for £111.

Good deal for me.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2022)

Poacher said:


> Of course, but it would have just burst through the split in the tyre! When I said irreparable...
> To be fair, the tyres are cheap no-name Sri Lanka 700c 23s which were on when I bought it off ebay, and I'd put off replacing them with decent 28s, which will probably be slower but much more durable.



Ahhh I assumed it was just the tube that went.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Energy cap announced for 2 years so a bit of respite. In other sad news I see the Queen is under medical supervision at Balmoral. I suspect we won’t have her around for that much longer



Does appear to be the beginning of the end with many of the major Royals heading north.

It is sad but she's reached an amazing age and has had a truly wonderful life.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My 11 is starting to show it's age and the battery life isn't what it was. I should notice quite an improvement jumping up 3 models. Be interesting to see what the camera is like as it has improved a fair bit.



What colour did you go for Mo? 
I’m still using my 12 Mini, I really like the size and hope they haven’t permanently dropped the form factor.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2022)

Re HM. 

Usual rollocks in the Press with all the Politicos and religious leaders trotting out their profound concerns.

Why do they feel the need to do this? 

Someone will soon come along and speak for the nation - if they haven't already done so.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> The Queens health is giving cause for concern and is under medical supervision.Prince Charles Camilla and Prlnce William are on the way to Balmoral
> 
> Edit
> Just looked on that site that we don’t talk about here and which I don’t subscribe to there are really some objectionable comments regarding the concern for her Majesty’s health.This lady is 96 and is probably close to the end of life they don’t appear to have a ounce of sympathy for her or here family..At least they could keep their gobs shut.
> ...





The Internet and the fact that no one can see you or know who are are is a wonderful thing. It also means some people can be and are t***s . She is an old lady, and whatever your politics or beliefs about them, she is an old lady......


----------



## Jameshow (8 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Re HM.
> 
> Usual rollocks in the Press with all the Politicos and religious leaders trotting out their profound concerns.
> 
> ...



Because it's their job what else do they have to do!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2022)

Good grief. Some people are so obnoxious and unpleasant. Wish I hadn't looked now.

As my dad used to say, but no..... I have no doubt if I said that, I would get abuse from the dark side


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2022)

Its like April here, sunshine and showers, we went down Jubilee Junction in Jubilee crescent in bright sunshine for a spot of lunch and came back in a down pour, not good with my Good Lady in her wheelchair, and five minutes after we got in and the sun was shinning.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> The Queens health is giving cause for concern and is under medical supervision.Prince Charles Camilla and Prlnce William are on the way to Balmoral
> 
> Edit
> Just looked on that site that we don’t talk about here and which I don’t subscribe to there are really some objectionable comments regarding the concern for her Majesty’s health.This lady is 96 and is probably close to the end of life they don’t appear to have a ounce of sympathy for her or here family..At least they could keep their gobs shut.
> ...



I haven't been over recently to see this. What I have seen though is people who present themselves as reasonable individuals on here and then go to the dark side to post the most appalling accusations, littered with profanity. Always interesting to see what's beneath the mask when it slips or is simply discarded.

What I like about being in here is I'm pretty sure what you see/read is what you get.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2022)

BBC One programming suspended - Huw Edwards in dark suit.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Its like April here, sunshine and showers, we went down Jubilee Junction in Jubilee crescent in bright sunshine for a spot of lunch and came back in a down pour, not good with my Good Lady in her wheelchair, and five minutes after we got in and the sun was shinning.
> 
> View attachment 660405





I love egg on toast


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2022)

A little 3 mile wander round the town done. It stayed dry but incredibly humid yet again.

I think I will resist looking in the other place from what you have said. Bunch of weirdos with little nice to say about anyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> What colour did you go for Mo?
> I’m still using my 12 Mini, I really like the size and hope they haven’t permanently dropped the form factor.



Purple 


Wow. Well timed. That’s the rain just come on heavy again.


----------



## Paulus (8 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I love egg on toast



Fried, poached or scrambled?


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Fried, poached or scrambled?



It doesn't matter, any of those will do.


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Good grief. Some people are so obnoxious and unpleasant. Wish I hadn't looked now.
> 
> As my dad used to say, but no..... I have no doubt if I said that, I would get abuse from the dark side



You and me both Comments like another holiday coming up and who cares make me wonder how these individuals respond to personal grief They probable see it as a good excuse for a piss up.What are people like them doing on a cycling site Doubt if they even own a bike let alone know how to ride one.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Fried, poached or scrambled?





Yes.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2022)

Good god. The comments are getting even worse. Bloody hell.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Fried, poached or scrambled?





dave r said:


> It doesn't matter, any of those will do.


That'd be "Yes" then.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> It doesn't matter, any of those will do.



Hard boiled ??


----------



## Paulus (8 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hard boiled ??



Soft boiled?


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sod it........it's only money. I have just pre ordered the new iPhone 14.



I wish I had your will-power and self discipline


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes, same here.
> 
> Just volunteered to help Mrs SD with the two-stop weekly shop as it is chucking it down* but my offer was rejected as I "get in the way*".



Well done


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Sep 2022)

Poacher said:


> Off to watch the Tour of Britain start at West Bridgford! Decided the Spa tourer wasn't quite appropriate, extract and fettle the Freewheel Rapide. Hmmm, that rear tyre looks a bit er, tired. Never mind, it'll be OK, surely. No it damn well wasn't! Two km from home, an almighty bang. Irreparable, and Mrs Poacher is away at our sister-in-law's. Nowt for it but to trudge back home - no time to get another bike out and make the start, so TV coverage for me. But what new horror is this? The TV is stuck on the EPG (Electronic Programme Guide) and refuses to respond to the remote! Had to* unplug the TV for a while before powering it back up, which did the trick*. Time to settle down with a coffee and recognise familiar roads, instead of the laudable intention of getting off my fat backside and getting some much needed exercise.



Nice to see you are a qualified Electronics Engineer


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2022)

RIP HM


----------



## Paulus (8 Sep 2022)

It looks like the news of HM's death was kept quiet for a while. The news is saying she died this afternoon. 
The Queen is dead, Long live the King.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Soft boiled?



With soldiers.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2022)

Just read this. Sad news.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just read this. Sad news.



I am far from being a royalist but, yes, I find it sad.
I clearly remember lining the streets while her coronation procession went by. Think I was 5 years old.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> It doesn't matter, any of those will do.



Correct.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hard boiled ??


Yes, but not on toast. Essential part of a good kedgeree or picnic.........I do love an egg and tomato sandwich. The one's my mother made were mmmmmmm


Paulus said:


> Soft boiled?


Yes, with toast of course


----------



## PaulSB (8 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> It looks like the news of HM's death was kept quiet for a while. The news is saying she died this afternoon.
> The Queen is dead, Long live the King.



My wife was saying this around 4.00pm. Her thought being nothing would be said until all the family were at Balmoral. Huw's black tie was a giveaway as well. It's a sad day and I know millions will be upset so I hope they aren't hit too hard by this news. Her family will be just as upset as mine will be when their mother passes, this is the sadness I see.


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2022)

Sad news I hope those making those comments are removing them which I doubt . Perhaps they will perhaps show a little remorse for there inappropriate comments 

Iwas thinking’ about the Queen.The two things that came to mind was frail looking lady sitting alone at her husbands funeral.The Queen and Paddington Bear discussing marmalade sandwiches.Her lovely smile.


----------



## Paulus (8 Sep 2022)

It is always sad when someone dies, but for many of us an historical day as a new monarch comes to the throne, the first in many of ours lifetime.
I am not a royalist, but a sad day for Britain.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I am far from being a royalist but, yes, I find it sad.
> I clearly remember lining the streets while her coronation procession went by. Think I was 5 years old.



I'm also no royalist but it is always sad when someone passes away, regardless of social status.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2022)

Well I'm up and about and grumpy as I've been awake since 3.00am.  Can't sleep a wink but I do now feel knackered so I'll try to doze for a couple of hours. Only thing I have on for today is a bike ride. I've heard of a new cafe which I might take folk to for a coffee. I have to leave my village at 8.45 to reach the meet point. This is the same time as the school run comes down into the village. People driving in park on the left so leaving the village it is my right of way. Parents of the new intake seem intent on delivering their progeny to the school gate rather than parking about five minutes WALK away!!!! 

My approach is to assert my right of way. Last week I had a standoff with a woman driving an enormous Range Rover. She eventually reversed up to a parking slot. This after I pointed out it was my right of way, she suggested I move on to the narrow pavement full of kids and their parents. I told her pedestrians have right of way over cyclists so I couldn't do this and that cyclists have priority over drivers plus it was my legal right of way. She wasn't happy.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2022)

Morning. I was in no rush to get up as it was raining earlier. Looks like it’s easing off now. Have to take Molly round to the vet nurse for a final check at 8.45 to make sure her mouth has healed ok. There’s dissolving stitches in the gums but I think they should disappear soon if they haven’t already. I can’t quite see myself.

The Queen’s death has made me feel quite somber even although I am not really a Royalist. I think it is because she has been there throughout the vast majority if not all our lives.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2022)

I have crawled out of bed .
As I have said, I am no royalist but have/had the greatest respect for the queen. I just hope we don't get it 24/7 to the point it takes over everything.
Radio 2 is reflecting that with some tasteful music but I detest the sanctimonious voice of the presenter (and guests).


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2022)

Coooooooooooeeeeeee. Calm and damp here.


Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I can’t quite see myself.


Try looking in the mirror


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have crawled out of bed .
> As I have said, I am no royalist but have/had the greatest respect for the queen. I just hope we don't get it 24/7 to the point it takes over everything.
> Radio 2 is reflecting that with some tasteful music but I detest the sanctimonious voice of the presenter (and guests).



Yes, sadly the BBC in particular like to go on and on and on about anything newsworthy. Whatever happened to quiet respect


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooooooooooeeeeeee. Calm and damp here.
> 
> 
> Stay safe peeps



What are you doing up? Its only 0720


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Decision made yesterday. Offer accepted on our place and all parties informed. Waiting for phone call from our estate agents to confirm that we can proceed on the Watchet property. One step closer to moving. MrsD's getting excited. 
Yay! Tis Fish Friday. Our best mates are coming over from Minehead at lunchtime and we are dining out at SQ in the village.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks, carers not due till ten this morning, so I'm sat here on my tablet in the front of our lounge whilst my Good Lady sleeps in the back, and it looks like my early trip to Tesco's in cancelled.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks,
A bright blue sky, I went for a run yesterday and the day before so I’ll probably just go for a walk. Mrs Tenkaykev has started back at the gym, she doesn’t bother during the school holidays as it gets too busy.
Have a peaceful day 👍☕️☀️


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2022)

Poor Molly isn't finished with the vet yet. Another check up next Friday as there's still a gap in the gum where the stitches are and a bit of food keeps gathering. They are not overly concerned but just want to keep an eye on it.

Breakfast for me now.


----------



## gavroche (9 Sep 2022)

Good morning. What a night it has been with the so heavy rain that even Molly got scared by it and crawled into our bed for comfort. 
The washing was also still on the line and is dripping wet this morning so I hope the sun will come out later to dry it all as I really don't want to use the tumble dryer. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2022)

Phew!
Our offer has been accepted at Watchet and everything is now GO! 
Been down to village to see estate agents and solicitors to put everything in place.
Only downside is that I shall shortly be down 450K. But what the Hell.....it's only money! 
With a bit of luck and a following wind, we should be moved by the end of October.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Sep 2022)

I’ve been in an altercation at the bus stop, I got so incensed that I went to the pub to wait for the following bus 🤬


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve been in an altercation at the bus stop, I got so incensed that I went to the pub to wait for the following bus 🤬



You sound like me. Normally quite mild mannered until someone rattles my cage and I’m afraid I can let rip with the best of them!


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You sound like me. Normally quite mild mannered until someone rattles my cage and I’m afraid I can let rip with the best of them!



Yes, us quiet ones are not to be messed with.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2022)

That was an interesting morning, my Good Lady stirred just after my first post on here this morning so I was able to get the early tesco visit in. We had a care assessment this morning, which is why no carer till ten, and we had Social services there to do the assessment, a good discussion ensued with several valid points brought up, the problem is the care visit is too early and we're not being given the opportunity to change it, the agency say early, before seven, or late, after ten, but not between the two. But now we've had our six peneth on it we will see if anything changes.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Sep 2022)

We have heavy rain with thunder and lightning.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We have heavy rain with thunder and lightning.


There were thunder round these parts earlier, but no rain or lightning.

Now we have a bit of rain.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2022)

What a lovely speech from Charles. Have to admit I shed a tear.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> What a lovely speech from Charles. Have to admit I shed a tear.



I too thought it was a decent effort.

Not into the Monarchy, definitely not religious and no big fan of Charles; but, for someone who has just lost his mother he remained very composed & dignified.

I see that the RIP HM thread has descended into rollocks.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You sound like me. Normally quite mild mannered until someone rattles my cage and I’m afraid I can let rip with the best of them!



Me too. Generally I keep quiet and carry on but wind me up and I'll get overheated. Like today riding out of the village another school run driver didn't stop when it was my right of way. School starts at 9.00, possibly arriving in the village earlier than 8.54 would help.

I refused to move and the driver backed up. I know it's petty but I live here, I'm a cyclist, my right of way, park 300 yards up the road and walk!!!! If I'm meeting the guys 8.50ish is my leaving time for 9.30. I really cannot tolerate these self-entitled drivers in their huge cars who think delivering little Jack or Gill to the school gate is the only thing that matters.

Sorry. Rant over!!!

Damn good ride today. New route and cafe. Nice little cafe which did coffee and a cake for £3.95. 👌 Their choice of cake. Today was carrot cake.

Left shifter failed two miles from home. Cable is OK. Front mech moves OK if I do it by hand. I suspect something more serious. Visit to the LBS tomorrow.

Apart from this? Well the bank paid my credit card bill.........twice. Cue rapid phone call to sort that one out. All good now.

G&T time.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I see that the RIP HM thread has descended into rollocks.



Just been for a look. I don't understand why people have to behave this way?


----------



## PaulSB (9 Sep 2022)

A question. I am serious. What happens to coins and bank notes? Does the Royal Mint stop production immediately or possibly production stopped a few weeks ago in anticipation of such an event?

Anyone know or have an inkling?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A question. I am serious. What happens to coins and bank notes? Does the Royal Mint stop production immediately or possibly production stopped a few weeks ago in anticipation of such an event?
> 
> Anyone know or have an inkling?



I think it’s quite a gradual process and those with the Queen will continue to be used for quite some time.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A question. I am serious. What happens to coins and bank notes? Does the Royal Mint stop production immediately or possibly production stopped a few weeks ago in anticipation of such an event?
> 
> Anyone know or have an inkling?


Phase out the existing notes and coinage, whilst introducing the new ones.

The old stamps cease to be legal on the 23rd January next year.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A question. I am serious. What happens to coins and bank notes? Does the Royal Mint stop production immediately or possibly production stopped a few weeks ago in anticipation of such an event?
> 
> Anyone know or have an inkling?



It'll take them a while to get the new coinage designed and issued, once thats been done there will be a gradual withdrawal of the old ones, they'll continue to be legal tender for quite a while yet.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A question. I am serious. What happens to coins and bank notes? Does the Royal Mint stop production immediately or possibly production stopped a few weeks ago in anticipation of such an event?
> 
> Anyone know or have an inkling?



https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/royals/uk-currency-money-change-can-27944684


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2022)

First!
Morning all 
Bit of celebrating with our best mates yesterday.
Lots of stuff to wade through today.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2022)

Coooooeeee. We had rain overnight but its calm now.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2022)

Good morning from a murky Coventry.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Phase out the existing notes and coinage, whilst introducing the new ones.
> 
> The old stamps cease to be legal on the 23rd January next year.



Thats a blow. I have 2 books of stamps but now rarely send a letter.
I wonder if the PO will refund me


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2022)

I have lost my marbles.
I got up and put the radio on for the 0630 news only to hear Tony Blackburn......how can it be Saturday ??


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have lost my marbles.
> I got up and put the radio on for the 0630 news only to hear Tony Blackburn......how can it be Saturday ??



Because yesterday was Friday.........


----------



## Paulus (10 Sep 2022)

Good morning all from the Isle of Wight.
We were on the ferry yesterday morning at 07.30, when I found out the Tour of Britain had been cancelled, along with most other sporting events. 
The day was spent dodging some heavy showers, not always successfully. We got soaked along the cliff path to the Needles. 
Todays itinerary is, a visit to a cider and cheese festival at the IOW steam railway at Havenstreet, photos to follow, a walk on one of the many beaches with Millie, and maybe a swim for me  .
There are many fine pubs, with fine ales and food to explore. I think we should be ok for things to do for the 3 days. At least the weather looks a bit drier..
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2022)

Good morning. Dull and grey here with the odd sunny spell. Originally today was an away day at the JJB where Wigan were due to play the mighty Rovers. All footie has been cancelled.

Decided to make this a doing things weekend. I've written list, a very long list, we shall see. Earlier inspection of my shifter and some Googling suggests the internal ratchet has failed. That's an LBS warranty job. Heading there at 9.00. Once I knew the footie was off I volunteered to help run the club bar as they're short-staffed today. There's a BBQ as well so I'm doing the teatime shift to avoid cooking later.

Anyone seen @numbnuts or did he get banned? He won't be happy. Also wondered what happened to @ebikeerwidnes ?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Dull and grey here with the odd sunny spell. Originally today was an away day at the JJB where Wigan were due to play the mighty Rovers. All footie has been cancelled.
> 
> Decided to make this a doing things weekend. I've written list, a very long list, we shall see. Earlier inspection of my shifter and some Googling suggests the internal ratchet has failed. That's an LBS warranty job. Heading there at 9.00. Once I knew the footie was off I volunteered to help run the club bar as they're short-staffed today. There's a BBQ as well so I'm doing the teatime shift to avoid cooking later.
> 
> Anyone seen @numbnuts or did he get banned? He won't be happy. Also wondered what happened to @ebikeerwidnes ?



Hello - I'm still here - just mostly on other threads

Nice that you noticed - thanks


on a different topic - had a problem with my folding ebike - washed it and it wouldn;t work as an ebike after

left it a while in case water was inside the connectors and tried again yesterday
tsame problem - undocumented flash codes on the LEDs
spent ages on the WWW looking for doumenntation on teh controller etc

then went back to have another go 

apparently it works better if you remember to plug the motor==>battery connector back in for some reason!!!

what a burk


sometimes it is hard to believe I was an IT expert for 20 years!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2022)

Morning. Finally got myself out for an early bimble. Out the door at 6.20 while it was reasonably quiet. Any vehicles that did pass today seemed exceptionally considerate with nice wide passes 

Just 23 miles, but given how poor my cycling year has been, it is enough. Quite a nip in the air first thing so porridge time now.


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Finally got myself out for an early bimble. Out the door at 6.20 while it was reasonably quiet. Any vehicles that did pass today seemed exceptionally considerate with nice wide passes
> 
> Just 23 miles, but given how poor my cycling year has been, it is enough. Quite a nip in the air first thing so porridge time now.



You're doing better than me, well done.


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, Lol


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thats a blow. I have 2 books of stamps but now rarely send a letter.
> I wonder if the PO will refund me


No refund, but they will "swap out" up to £200 worth for you.

See
https://www.royalmail.com/sending/barcoded-stamps


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hello - I'm still here - just mostly on other threads
> 
> Nice that you noticed - thanks
> 
> ...



Nice to "hear" from you again.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A question. I am serious. What happens to coins and bank notes? Does the Royal Mint stop production immediately or possibly production stopped a few weeks ago in anticipation of such an event?
> 
> Anyone know or have an inkling?



No real idea, but, it has happened before, so, I am sure there is a well oiled plan which slid into place.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> It'll take them a while to get the new coinage designed and issued, once thats been done there will be a gradual withdrawal of the old ones, they'll continue to be legal tender for quite a while yet.



Indeed. I recall, pre-decimalisation, we were still using pennies with Victoria's image on them. Before anyone else says it, yes, I am old (1947 vintage).


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> No real idea, but, it has happened before, so, I am sure there is a well oiled plan which slid into place.


First time ever with UK banknotes. She was the first monarch to appear on paper money in the UK.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thats a blow. I have 2 books of stamps but now rarely send a letter.
> I wonder if the PO will refund me



I think I read that you can swap them at a Post Office. The special edition stamps are still valid iirc.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> First time ever with UK banknotes. *She was the first monarch to appear on paper money in the UK.*



Well fancy that, you learn something new every day.

However, as I said, it is the the first time it has happened (ie a monarch dying), it has happened once before in my lifetime, so, I am sure the currency will continue as before, just as it did to my certain knowledge with Victoria, Edward VII, George V, Edward VIII, to my certain knowledge. Money (coins) from bearing the images of all of those monarchs were in circulation (at same time) in my lifetime.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2022)

5 mile walk done before lunch. My legs felt more like they had cycled 123 miles rather than just 23 this morning. I don't seem to be recovering well from even modest exercise  The days of knocking out 40 plus miles for several days in a row seem but a hazy memory now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think I read that you can swap them at a Post Office. The special edition stamps are still valid iirc.



Ninja’d by @classic33 😄


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Sep 2022)

A pleasant jog down to Upton House parkrun, parkrun and a walk home with a slight detour to have a nose at the new housing development gave me 12k in total. Mrs Tenkaykev crossed the line ahead of me by 1 second 😎
Waiting for daughter and granddaughter to arrive, I hope she’s not too full of beans as I’m a bit knackered !


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Sep 2022)

The coins will start being made as soon as the image is sorted out
But will not be distributed until they run out of the old ones

By tradition he will face the opposite way to his mother

stamps will also change as soon as the image is sorted out


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2022)

Anyone seen @Chief Broom ?
Don't think he's posted for a while.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Anyone seen @Chief Broom ?
> Don't think he's posted for a while.



Don’t think he’s been around much. Sadly, I think he was struggling a bit


----------



## Dave7 (10 Sep 2022)

Think


Tenkaykev said:


> I think I read that you can swap them at a Post Office. The special edition stamps are still valid iirc.



I will keep mine for 50 years and then see what they are worth


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Think
> 
> 
> I will keep mine for 50 years and then see what they are worth



Probability worth nowt as every man and his dog have done the same thing.


----------



## gavroche (10 Sep 2022)

We are going to our local cinema tonight to see Fisherman's friend: one and all. It is only 5 pounds each. We never go to cine world as they charge too much.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Well fancy that, you learn something new every day.
> 
> However, as I said, it is the the first time it has happened (ie a monarch dying), it has happened once before in my lifetime, so, I am sure the currency will continue as before, just as it did to my certain knowledge with Victoria, Edward VII, George V, Edward VIII, to my certain knowledge. Money (coins) from bearing the images of all of those monarchs were in circulation (at same time) in my lifetime.



The Bank of England will make an announcement after the period of mourning is over. It's expected coins and notes will be replaced over a 12-18 month period. Apparently there is £80bn in circulation carrying the Queen's head. It does seem rather wasteful, presumably the coinage is melted down for reuse.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> 5 mile walk done before lunch. My legs felt more like they had cycled 123 miles rather than just 23 this morning. I don't seem to be recovering well from even modest exercise  The days of knocking out 40 plus miles for several days in a row seem but a hazy memory now.



Youngster like you, you will soon be doing your 50 milers before breakfast again!


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The Bank of England will make an announcement after the period of mourning is over. It's expected coins and notes* will be replaced over a 12-18 month period*. Apparently there is £80bn in circulation carrying the Queen's head.* It does seem rather wasteful*, presumably the coinage is melted down for reuse.



ah well, I was a war baby, couldn't be wasting things in those days, we had eat everything on our plate, or, get it for supper, and have our shoes cobbled, socks darned trousers patched and use old coins, not like today. It all those kids on the iPads to blame.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Sep 2022)

Had a busy day and got loads of stuff done. Popped to the LBS who checked my shifter and the ratchet has failed. Warranty job and should be replaced by Tuesday.

My middle toe is throbbing - a lot. I dropped a sofa leg on it this afternoon while hoovering. Haven't dared take my sock off yet.

Mrs P is watching something terrible involving Orcs, Elves and men. The prequel to Lord of the Rings. I mean WTF it really is shite so I've retreated to a quiet corner of the backroom. I have a whisky, crossword and codeword. Happiness.

A buddy has messaged to ask if I fancy joining him on the club ride tomorrow. I do but there's lots to do on the allotment and the forecast for next week is very wet. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Sep 2022)

I've been to the small local park with our granddaughter. There's one of those small circular roundabout things that looks like a large lifebelt on an inclined plane. I was forced to lie on it while she and a friend she'd made span it around 😮 
When we got back I made macaroni cheese which came out rather well. I've just gone online to book my 5th Covid jab for Monday morning 💉💉💉💉💉 Unfortunately the only available slots were early morning, otherwise I'd have ambled down the road to recover in my favourite pub.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2022)

Quiet on here yesterday I see.

Just remember, paper £20 & £50 notes cease to be legal tender on the 19th of this month.
Spend 'em while you can!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2022)

Morning. I really meant to be up earlier to enjoy the peace and quiet usually found on a Sunday morning but must have nodded off again. I don’t really mind as I love the feeling of actually getting some sleep!

Quick cuppa and I’ll head out. Another quite cool start.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Quiet on here yesterday I see.
> 
> Just remember, paper £20 & £50 notes cease to be legal tender on the 19th of this month.
> Spend 'em while you can!



September 30th according to the Bank of England


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2022)

Coooooeeee. A co start here but it's bound to warm up later. I can see the sun shining. 

Ridley is on tonight so that's the night TV viewing sorted. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2022)

Good morning from a misty Coventry.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks,
Bright and sunny in coastal Dorset. I’m a bit knackered after yesterday’s activities followed by playing in the park with our granddaughter. I’’m planning to set the turbo trainer back up, we packed it away for the summer guests, I’ll need to check what subscriptions are available or free. 
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2022)

Good morning, when the day is dawning on a Lancashire Sunday morning....................doesn't have quite the same ring to it.  My toe doesn't throb as much as it did last night. In a rather dozy state I had a quick look before bed and wished I hadn't. Sock back on and I'm now trying to summon up the courage to have another look. 

Decided not to ride this morning and my buddy messaged to say he's had a really bad night's sleep and is staying home. Now I don't feel I've let him down. Today is going to be another doing day, mostly on the allotment and bike cleaning which is next. Just cleaned out my saddlebag and the assorted bits of crap essential emergency equipment I carry in there. Got soaked last week and everything was damp, gritty and generally horrid. Wrapped my pump in new cling film as well. People always ask why I do this? It's so it doesn't fill with water in a thunderstorm folks. Works!

Found a Terry's Chocolate Orange at the back of the cupboard yesterday. My No.1 priority is to go out and buy another one before Mrs P wakes and arrives downstairs. The evidence also needs disposing of.


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Can finally slob out a bit now after all of our house viewings have finished.
It's been driving MrsD barmy, having to keep putting everything away. 
Sunday lunch booked at the Crown, West Down. 
We're off to Watchet on Wednesday with a list of things to look at and ask about at the new house. Meeting up with our best mates in Watchet at lunchtime and staying in Minehead overnight.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Quiet on here yesterday I see.
> 
> Just remember, paper £20 & £50 notes cease to be legal tender on the 19th of this month.
> Spend 'em while you can!



What?? ALL £20 notes??


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What?? ALL £20 notes??



Only the old paper ones, the normal plastic ones are OK.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2022)

Well a 


dave r said:


> Only the old paper ones, the normal plastic ones are OK.



Well a Big PHEW to that.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well a
> 
> 
> Well a Big PHEW to that.



It's OK Dave you've got 19 days to shift that lot under the spare bed.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> It's OK Dave you've got 19 days to shift that lot under the spare bed.



Have you been peeping


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2022)

Well yesterday was one to forget. It was my turn for upchucking . Any tiny thing I managed to eat came back to say hello.
I have just had a mug of peppermint tea in the hope it will settle things.
Golf is on tv.....thank goodness they haven't cancelled that.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2022)

Morning again. A lovely 7.7 mile walk done round a quiet little back road and then through the golf course and home. Nice and cool again so enjoyed it.

I think there's a Martian hiding in the corn field in one of my pics..............not really, I suspect the light catching the lens in the phone.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Have you been peeping



Ah! Gotcha! You have got bundles under the bed.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2022)

You may all share my relief......the paper shop had one left.....


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ah! Gotcha! You have got bundles under the bed.



I fell for that one


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2022)

Just browsing while watching The Great North Run on the other tab. Glad it went ahead as lots of money raised for charities.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> You may all share my relief......the paper shop had one left.....
> 
> View attachment 660645



I love chocolate oranges 🍊


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just browsing while watching The Great North Run on the other tab. Glad it went ahead as lots of money raised for charities.



I have been watching the run while keeping an eye on the golf (or vice versa). 
Always amazes me the speed the top runners keep up.
I managed just a few half marathons but it used to take me 1 hour 48 at best.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have been watching the run while keeping an eye on the golf (or vice versa).
> Always amazes me the speed the top runners keep up.
> I managed just a few half marathons but it used to take me 1 hour 48 at best.



That was my best too one year at the Glasgow Half.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That was my best too one year at the Glasgow Half.



@Tenkaykev .....what was you best for half marathon ?


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just browsing while watching The Great North Run on the other tab. Glad it went ahead as lots of money raised for charities.








This the 'before' image, of daughter No4 (on the left, black and green Anthony Nolan top). 

I will spare you the 'after' image, when they will all end up in the pub at South Shields


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I love chocolate oranges 🍊



Me too!


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I love chocolate oranges 🍊



I would agree, but, I am not picky....... I love chocolate would suffice


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @Tenkaykev .....what was you best for half marathon ?



1:18:02 in the 1992 Reading Half. It's funny I could never crack the hour for ten miles, but went through ten sub 60 in that race. ( It's certainly psychology, no matter what the distance, as soon as your mind sees that your near the finish it gets progressively harder )
Having said that, the shorter distances weren't really my forté, I preferred the longer distances.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Me too!



Just got one to scoff tonight - £1 in Morrisons.


----------



## gavroche (11 Sep 2022)

Salut. Just to let you know I treated my car to 20 pounds worth of E5 this morning, although it is 15p dearer than E10. I thought it would be good for the valves.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2022)

My weather ap said to expect rain at 3 pm and they were ✅️


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> 1:18:02 in the 1992 Reading Half. It's funny I could never crack the hour for ten miles, but went through ten sub 60 in that race. ( It's certainly psychology, no matter what the distance, as soon as your mind sees that your near the finish it gets progressively harder )
> Having said that, the shorter distances weren't really my forté, I preferred the longer distances.



That is a very good time.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My weather ap said to expect rain at 3 pm and they were ✅️



Forecast here tomorrow.....heavy rain all day.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Forecast here tomorrow.....heavy rain all day.



Same here. Yellow warning of rain 20.00 today till 20.00 tomorrow. Just took decision to bin tomorrow's ride plans........

..........I'll go out and buy chocolate instead.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2022)

I see the Crieff Hydro Hotel have been given permission for clay pigeon shooting so a normally peaceful walking area will now be spoiled by constant gunfire. Lots of locals not happy but doesn’t seem to have made a difference.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Forecast here tomorrow.....heavy rain all day.



Same here. Now its started, it will carry on for the rest of today and most of tomorrow as well.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here. Now its started, it will carry on for the rest of today and most of tomorrow as well.


You missing those warm, sunny days already?


----------



## gavroche (11 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see the Crieff Hydro Hotel have been given permission for clay pigeon shooting so a normally peaceful walking area will now be spoiled by constant gunfire. Lots of locals not happy but doesn’t seem to have made a difference.



As usual , money talks or / and backhanders are involved.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> You missing those warm, sunny days already?





Not really. It was a tad too hot.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Not really. It was a tad too hot.


But it remained dry!


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> Salut. Just to let you know I treated my car to 20 pounds worth of E5 this morning, although it is 15p dearer than E10. I thought it would be good for the valves.



Wouldn't make any difference on a modern engine. Better off saving your money.

https://heycar.co.uk/guides/e-10-fuel


----------



## PaulSB (11 Sep 2022)

Been a tricky day, nothing gone quite to plan but at least I got things done. With tomorrow's awful forecast I'll hopefully get more done at home.

Just sat down with a G&T thinking I'd watch Countryfile...........so this is a celebration of Elizabeth's life in the country. I am beginning to get a bit tired of this.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Been a tricky day, nothing gone quite to plan but at least I got things done. With tomorrow's awful forecast I'll hopefully get more done at home.
> 
> Just sat down with a G&T thinking I'd watch Countryfile...........so this is a celebration of Elizabeth's life in the country. I am beginning to get a bit tired of this.



I’m quite enjoying it.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just sat down with a G&T thinking I'd watch Countryfile...........so this is a celebration of Elizabeth's life in the country. I am beginning to get a bit tired of this.



I don’t think your the only one . I am not sure the palace and the government have got the balance quite right , but tbh what ever was decided some one would be upset . After all there is a very widespread of opinions on the royal family from people who think they are wonderful and can do not wrong and think we should all be wearing hair shirts and crying 24/7 ( called in my household flag sha@@@rs ) to people who think she was just a millionaire tool of the capitalist system 😀.
Most of us are somewhere in the middle and are sad a nice old lady has died, if nothing else.
Personally I find all the media rules a little over the top in the 21 century it’s not 1910 . Wall to wall coverage on the main channels for days and no comedy shows for ten days is a little arcane.
On the other hand my in-laws have spent all day watching the coffin being moved to Edinburgh so what do I know 😀 . Me , I went sailing and I don’t think that was being disrespectful but if you drop into the cesspool of social media there are plenty of people that would disagree .


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I don’t think your the only one . I am not sure the palace and the government have got the balance quite right , but tbh what ever was decided some one would be upset . After all there is a very widespread of opinions on the royal family from people who think they are wonderful and can do not wrong and think we should all be wearing hair shirts and crying 24/7 ( called in my household flag sha@@@rs ) to people who think she was just a millionaire tool of the capitalist system 😀.
> Most of us are somewhere in the middle and are sad a nice old lady has died, if nothing else.
> Personally I find all the media rules a little over the top in the 21 century it’s not 1910 . Wall to wall coverage on the main channels for days and no comedy shows for ten days is a little arcane.
> On the other hand my in-laws have spent all day watching the coffin being moved to Edinburgh so what do I know 😀 . Me , I went sailing and I don’t think that was being disrespectful but if you drop into the cesspool of social media there are plenty of people that would disagree .



IMHO several things have combined to produce the situation (not in any order):
1 24/7 TV and in particular, 24/7 news, has created a need to fill the time, mostly with repetitive dross
2 internet/social media/twitter which has created a situation where minority and often extreme views can gain coverage out of all proportion to their actual acceptance by the proverbial ‘man/woman in the street’
3 the current obsession with supposed ‘celebrities’ often of doubtful intellect, who are always available to fill a TV slot with endless drivel
4 the absolute fear on the part of just about every person in a position of ‘authority’ in case they commit a PR folly, and suffer instant trial and conviction on TV/Twitter/Social Media
5 the tendency for people to feel it is ok to comment on other peoples behaviour, and make judgements, instead of just minding their own business and leaving others to do the same


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Sep 2022)

True . But that doesn’t explain why the BBC had to had to show the same Royal stuff on both main channels for days and stop broadcasting on bbc 3 and 4. That was forced on them by the government and the palace as part of ‘ The Plan ‘ .


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Been a tricky day, nothing gone quite to plan but at least I got things done. With tomorrow's awful forecast I'll hopefully get more done at home.
> 
> Just sat down with a G&T thinking I'd watch Countryfile...........so this is a celebration of Elizabeth's life in the country. I am beginning to get a bit tired of this.



I wasn't interested in it from the start, yes its sad that someone's passed away, but the fuss its caused has been seriously over the top.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2022)

I enjoyed Ridley. 

Raining here. It’s to be on most of the night but dry by morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2022)

Cooooooeeee. Very rainy all night here and expecting it to carry on most of the day as well. And its very dark.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2022)

Morning. Been up since 6 so I suppose I’d better get out as it’s dry now after a wet night.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dirk (12 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Off down to the village at 10 am to get 4 new tyres on the CRV.
Need to pick up some shopping whilst we are down there.
I also need to arrange for a new DIY battery for my Focus Cayo as the old one is nolonger holding a charge.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2022)

Good day. It's dank. Cold, grey, damp. Very pleased I binned cycling for today. Been awake for bloody hours, I really am fed up with this malarky. Fell asleep during Capture last night so I'll need to get that one on iPlayer a bit later. So today? Well it's sort of sneaked up on me that we are going to be away quite a lot between next week and early November so I'm getting as much done as I can every time the chance arises. Got some general admin to organise and then up to the allotment. It's too damp and wet to work the ground etc. but the wood shed needs clearing out ready for logging and the shed could do with sorting as well. Couple of time consuming jobs bets done in miserable weather when not much else can happen.

Autumn must be arriving. Found myself wearing a sweater and heavy fleece in the evenings. Mrs P has a fleecy blanket to snuggle under. No CH yet.

Need to do an ALDI run and get to the bank.


----------



## Paulus (12 Sep 2022)

Good morning all from the Isle Of Wight.
The sun is shining. 
Today we're off to the east of the island. Bembridge to be precise. It has a nice beach for the dog to run in, good pub for lunch, and the coastal path across the cliffs for a walk.
We're booked on the 17.40 ferry from Fishbourne so should be home around 8.30pm.
A lovely weekend, even if it didn't go quite to plan.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2022)

I'm making an effort this morning, I'm sat here in my cycle gear, my bikes parked up behind me ready to go and I'll be out for a bimble in about three quarters of an hour


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2022)

The sun is shining now and it feels quite humid outside.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2022)

Walk done. Still quite cool. Had a thin t shirt with a lightweight gilet on and I was still warm enough apart from my hands which are always cold. Cold hands, warm heart they say, but not sure it applies here!


----------



## gavroche (12 Sep 2022)

Bonjour. Very wet here and nothing special planned for today. The joys of being retired is that you don't have to have something to do every day. 

Too wet for cycling anyway or do anything in the garden. 
A trip to Screwfix to buy some decking paint before my 5 pounds voucher runs out on the 18th , walk to my stepson's house with Molly to let his dogs out and then we'll see. 
My brother is off to Brittany this morning for a week's holiday. It is about a 6 hours drive from Orleans so no rush. He is looking forward to eating mussels and oysters. I hope he gets better weather than here but then again, Brittany is not renowned for its sunshine at this time of the year.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm making an effort this morning, I'm sat here in my cycle gear, my bikes parked up behind me ready to go and I'll be out for a bimble in about three quarters of an hour



Good man. More of an effort than I'm prepared to make today. Enjoy!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good man. More of an effort than I'm prepared to make today. Enjoy!



.......or me. My walk felt a hard enough effort. I really need to drop some weight. My sciatica is playing up and my hips are a bit achy and it's mostly because I'm carrying a stone too much.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Sep 2022)

Just thought I'd mention a beer brewing, bass playing cyclist once of this parish was spotted alive and well and playing with his bass last Friday.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm making an effort this morning, I'm sat here in my cycle gear, my bikes parked up behind me ready to go and I'll be out for a bimble in about three quarters of an hour



Enjoy!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2022)

Bed stripped and the bedding is in the washing machine

Its quite  here now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Sep 2022)

Good morning to you all.

Very damp here.

At the weekend I decided that I have drifted into laziness and am eating too much rubbish food - chocolate mainly.

Not been the best year for hiking/cycling with the latter being at zero miles. Impacted by two operations etc and I am still awaiting another renogram to determine left kidney function and hoping that a third op' is not needed.

So... from today I will up my hiking mileage, dust off the lovely bike and get out on that (hills are going to be hard for sure) and go cold turkey on the choccie.

Fingers crossed it all goes to plan - at least I have managed to get back on top of my gym sessions over the last couple of months so that's a cause for hope that I'll stick to the plan. 

Another upside of all this malarky is that since 19 Jan, when my kidney problem started, I have had only one small glass of fizz to drink which was for our anniversary. 99.9% teetotal then.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2022)

I've enjoyed my bimble, I rode my Meriden loop, 25 lumpy miles ridden. I was out just before 9 at the tail end of the school run, with three schools by us the school run can get a tad bonkers, out of Coventry through Allesley and up Harvest Hill lane, I rode through Kinwalsey lane this morning, this lane has been closed for sometime now but theres no work going on and the road isn't blocked anywhere, back into Coventry through Burton Green across the city and home. The morning was sunny and cool at first but warmed up as the ride progressed, by the time I got home I was over dressed


----------



## Dave7 (12 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good morning to you all.
> 
> Very damp here.
> 
> ...



I only have one working kidney. During the 1st op for bladder cancer the surgeon told me he had to cut deeper than he wanted and in doing so he killed it.


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I've enjoyed my bimble, I rode my Meriden loop, 25 lumpy miles ridden. I was out just before 9 at the tail end of the school run, with three schools by us the school run can get a tad bonkers, out of Coventry through Allesley and up Harvest Hill lane, I rode through Kinwalsey lane this morning, this lane has been closed for sometime now but theres no work going on and the road isn't blocked anywhere, back into Coventry through Burton Green across the city and home. The morning was sunny and cool at first but warmed up as the ride progressed, by the time I got home I was over dressed



Nice ride and you missed the rain too.


----------



## Paulus (12 Sep 2022)

Who else has started to get " Upday" news alerts.
It seem to be an app that has automatically downloaded itself onto Galaxy mobiles. I have had to turn off the notifications in settings, but the app doesn't appear in my app list.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Who else has started to get " Upday" news alerts.
> It seem to be an app that has automatically downloaded itself onto Galaxy mobiles. I have had to turn off the notifications in settings, but the app doesn't appear in my app list.



Mrs @BoldonLad has a Galaxy S10, she hasn't commented/complained about it (so far).


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Sep 2022)

An update from Daughter No4, after GNR exploits, phone call this morning:

1. Legs hurt
2, head hurts
3. Dad, can I borrow £50

I would guess:

1 as a result of the run
2 & 3 as a result of the session in the pub, after the run


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Nice ride and you missed the rain too.



I enjoyed that, heres the route.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/63607463




Half an hour after I got back I put the washing out, half an hour after that it  I brought the washing in after dinner wetter than it was when I put it out, its in the washing machine spinning as I type.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I enjoyed that, heres the route.
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/63607463
> 
> ...



Why does it say March 9th at 1.10am?


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Why does it say March 9th at 1.10am?



Because that was when the route was uploaded, I don't use a GPS device to navigate on my rides, but I will use Ride With GPS on my phone to record my rides for future reference, they then go online in Ride With GPS and into a folder on my computer. So March the 9 2021 was the day I recorded the route I used today..


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I enjoyed that, heres the route.
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/63607463
> 
> ...



Nice route , I like cycling out there but very rarely do , as living in Binley I have to cycle right across the city at its widest point to get there 😀 . I had enough of riding from Binley to Tile hill and back when I worked over there for a decade . 😂😀


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Nice route , I like cycling out there but very rarely do , as living in Binley I have to cycle right across the city at its widest point to get there 😀 . I had enough of riding from Binley to Tile hill and back when I worked over there for a decade . 😂😀



For a long time I was working at GEC Stoke and used to cycle there from Earlsdon, I also worked on the industrial estate further up, the one on the pit site opposite Morrisons, cyclied there from Earlsdon and from Holbrooks when we moved up here.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2022)

Been an odd quiet day. There's folk who'll never know what they missed.

Lord, help those folk remember not to forget what they should remember.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Sep 2022)

Morning. Am I first up?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Morning. Am I first up?



Nope. Some of us were too busy Wordling 

Morning. Another cool start so better get out and enjoy it.


----------



## Paulus (13 Sep 2022)

Only just, although I have been awake since 5 am.
Good morning all. 
This mornings highlight is the Sainsbury's delivery, 0943-1043.
Rain is forecast for later, and the clouds outside suggest it could come earlier. 
There were several letters for HRMC waiting for me when I got home yesterday evening. 
MrsP, as a non tax payer has given me 10% of her allowance, and it has been backdated 2 years. So the taxman has changed my coding and sent me a cheque for £498 as I have overpaid for the last two years. A nice Brucie bonus.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Sep 2022)

Good morning Brethren,
A night of vivid dreams. The usual getting somewhere anxiety dreams, plus me running up an industrial conveyor belt, plus getting lost in Newcastle 🤔
Black bin, walking group, veg box and a trip to the Cat to collect tickets for the Poole beer festival 🍺🍺😎
Mrs Tenkaykev is keeping an eye on me post booster No 5, I need to feign being chipper or the trip to the Cat could be postponed🥲
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️☀️


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2022)

Cooooeee calm here. Might be a decent day for us.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Tyres for the car didn't happen yesterday as they only had two of the correct size in stock. Was assured they would be there in the afternoon, so I booked the car back in for this morning. Not a problem - you can do that when you're retired.
Buyers surveyor rang yesterday to book an appointment for next week and memoranda of sales have been forwarded to respective solicitors.
Things are moving along.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2022)

Did you get yesterdays?
My daughter failed.
I got it in 3.
(BOOZE in case you don't remember).


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2022)

Good morning all.
Decision (virtually) made yesterday to get a smart meter. Due to its location and my present health I can no longer read the outside gas meter.
I am not interested in checking my usage I just want it read.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Did you get yesterdays?
> My daughter failed.
> I got it in 3.
> (BOOZE in case you don't remember).



The Dordle I did this morning contained a word I hadn't come across before.


----------



## gavroche (13 Sep 2022)

Bonjour. Woke up at 2.00 am with severe cramp in my right leg and again at 4.00. I blame statin as it frequently happens, always in the early hours of the morning., never during the day. I think I will skip my statin tablet tonight, it won't do any harm every now and again. 
The weather is a bit dull so far but it shouldn't rain.
I am collecting my front wheel back today from being trued up and might give it a ride later. 
We bought a heated airer with wings yesterday as an alternative to using the tumble dryier. It should be a lot more economical to use, 3p and hour as opposed to 37.5 p an hour apparently. Let's wait and see. 
Au revoir.


----------



## Dirk (13 Sep 2022)

Booked my Focus Cayo in for a new Di2 battery and firmware upgrade next week.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> The Dordle I did this morning contained a word I hadn't come across before.



Wordle in 2 today


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Wordle in 2 today



Well done, I did it in 4


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2022)

Anybody lost one of these? Send an SAE and you can have it back......


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Anybody lost one of these? Send an SAE and you can have it back......
> 
> View attachment 660916



You can keep it thanks! 


I am full up after having granola with banana and a large mug of decaf tea so I'm off to the supermarket while I'm not hungry in the hope that I won't buy crap!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Sep 2022)

Good morning from a glorious Lancashire autumn morning. Hope it stays like this till tomorrow. My day so far has revolved around traffic jams on the M65 and the biggest snot explosion I've ever seen.......I've spoken to small one about this.  Mind you I still have two loads on the line, made Red Hot Beef for tea and done some other stuff. Small one has gone swimming with Mrs P so I have toast, marmalade and coffee. Very satisfactory. My boys at home to Watford tonight and I'm really looking forward to this.

Spotted the offending object in my Kinesis front tyre when I went to get the car out of the garage. Removed it, spun the wheel a few times and all good.........I do love tubeless tyres.

On a more sombre note I reckon our next door neighbours have split. Mrs Neighbour hasn't been seen for weeks, car not around and Mr Neighbour is doing all sorts of stuff I've never seen him do before, hanging washing out......I had to show him the hole in the lawn where his whirly gig thing fits - supermarket run, grass cutting etc. Not really surprising Mrs N isn't around! Also heard a friend of 40 years, we knew he had Alzheimer's, has gone into a home. This is truly mind-blowing, someone we partied hard with, did all the football banter, round to dinner, baby sitting circle, etc. It just doesn't happen but it has.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2022)

Pasties and fries today.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2022)

We've had a friend pop round this morning, she's round to see us most Tuesdays but has missed the last couple of week due to a family holiday, after a short gossip I grabbed the car keys , left the ladies to have a gossip and visited a favourite garden centre, Hilltop, had a coffee and something to eat then had a wander round and spotted they had pansy's at 40 for 12 quid, two packs, I needed Pansy's but not quite that many but brought a couple of packs and a pack of compost. I spent the afternoon in the garden, the tired old summer bedding has been removed and replaced with Pansy's both in the ground and in our pots, I've also moved a couple of Fuchsias, the small one has gone into a pot and the bigger one that was being bullied by the big Salvia has been moved to another spot in the garden.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Sep 2022)

A wonderful afternoon in the Cat. Purchased tickets for the Poole beer festival and sampled a few ales just to get some practice 🍺🍺👍


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2022)

I have a confession to make. I am a bad person.  There was a couple on the next street where the wife sadly developed dementia so Douglas used to ask me in for a chat as Shona enjoyed it. Sadly she died several months ago but he still watches for me passing and shouts me in occasionally. Afraid I pretended I didn’t see him gesticulating to come in on my way home as I really couldn’t be bothered. He can be a bit of a moan and doesn’t have a lot nice to say about people at times. Even when Shona was alive I used to make a point of talking to her and trying to include her in the conversation but he always seemed to take over.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I have a confession to make. I am a bad person.  There was a couple on the next street where the wife sadly developed dementia so Douglas used to ask me in for a chat as Shona enjoyed it. Sadly she died several months ago but he still watches for me passing and shouts me in occasionally. Afraid I pretended I didn’t see him gesticulating to come in on my way home as I really couldn’t be bothered. He can be a bit of a moan and doesn’t have a lot nice to say about people at times. Even when Shona was alive I used to make a point of talking to her and trying to include her in the conversation but he always seemed to take over.



I would imagine that now he's on his own he's lonely and needs someone to talk to.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Sep 2022)

Every day is a learning day. Sitting in the “ Barking Cat “ supping a beer, I learned that “ clowder “ is the term for a group of cats. 🐈🐈🐈‍⬛


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I would imagine that now he's on his own he's lonely and needs someone to talk to.



I will go another time. Just couldn’t face it today. You’ve made me feel guilty now.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I will go another time. Just couldn’t face it today. You’ve made me feel guilty now.



Sorry.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2022)

Does anyone else have this gobbledegook letters at the bottom?


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Does anyone else have this gobbledegook letters at the bottom?
> 
> View attachment 660955



No, is that instead of smilies?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> No, is that instead of smilies?





Yep. No smilies just random letters and symbols.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. No smilies just random letters and symbols.



Strange!


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Strange!


T'is Welsh Dragon, so maybe not that strange.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Does anyone else have this gobbledegook letters at the bottom?
> 
> View attachment 660955


No, but the page hasn't fully loaded for you either. Look at the pictures in Similar Threads at the bottom in that screenshot.

Advert not fully loaded, there's an arrow off to the right.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Sep 2022)

@welsh dragon I get that occasionally. I have to come out of CC and start again.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon I get that occasionally. I have to come out of CC and start again.




No. Not worked


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2022)

From my facebook page tonight, lol!

Dave and Pete were a couple of drinking buddies who worked as aircraft engineers in Darwin, Australia .
One day the airport was fogged in and they were stuck in the hangar with nothing to do.
Dave said, 'Man, I wish we had something to drink!'
Pete says, 'Me too. Y'know, I've heard you can drink jet fuel and get a buzz.
You wanna try it?'
So they pour themselves a couple of glasses of high octane booze and get completely smashed.
The next morning Dave wakes up and is surprised at how good he feels.
In fact he feels GREAT! NO hangover! NO bad side effects.
Nothing!
Then the phone rings. It's Pete.
Pete says, 'Hey, how do you feel this morning?'
Dave says, 'I feel great, how about you?'
Pete says, 'I feel great, too. You don't have a hangover?'
Dave says, 'No that jet fuel is great stuff -- no hangover, nothing. We ought to do this more often..'
' Yeah, well there's just one thing.'
'What's that?'
'Have you farted yet?'
'No.'
'Well, DON’T - 'cause I'm in New Zealand '


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No. Not worked


Clear the cache.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Clear the cache.





Excellent idea. How do I do that.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Excellent idea. How do I do that.


Go to history, and you should be given the opportunity to clear browsing history and from there, clearing the cache.





Don't delete browsing history unless there's nothing there you don't mind losing.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Sep 2022)

Good day, a lovely morning seems to be on the way which is good as we are heading out to the Ribble Valley. All a bit of a rush as I've stayed too long reading other threads and have stuff to do before I ride. For one I have to collect the Cervelo at 9.00 in my kit, drive home, transfer pump, saddlebag etc from the Kinesis and be ready to ride at 9.30 when my buddies arrive. 

Catch you all later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Sep 2022)

It’s raining☔️ Might jump on the Turbo, first time in a while.
☕️👍🥐


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2022)

Morning all



welsh dragon said:


> Does anyone else have this gobbledegook letters at the bottom?
> 
> View attachment 660955



Yes mines the same - no smileys.
Pages aren't loading fully.

Off to Watchet this morning to the new house to measure things up and have a good chin wag with the vendors.
Meeting up with our best mates who are coming from Minehead on the steam train and then we'll have lunch in the Bell.
We're stopping overnight at their place.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2022)

Coooeeee. No rain here but its really misty and a tad cool as well 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2022)

These dark mornings creep in quickly don't they.......wasn't long ago I was getting up at 0530 in Broad daylight.
No real plans here......I will see what the day brings.


----------



## Paulus (14 Sep 2022)

Good morning from a grey and damp Barnet. 
Today will be a domestics type of day, with a bimble out on the bike to the local shops for some fruit and vegetables and the local butcher.


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> These dark mornings creep in quickly don't they.......wasn't long ago I was getting up at 0530 in Broad daylight.
> No real plans here......I will see what the say brings.



Who says?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2022)

Morning. An absolutely gorgeous morning here but a real nip in the air. Perfect for me and really enjoyed my walk. I did two loops of the riverside trail and a loop around the park so 7.5 miles. 

Looking forward to my breakfast now.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Who says?



Edited now


----------



## gavroche (14 Sep 2022)

Bonjour. You can tell summer is coming to the end and autumn is slowly creeping in and will push summer out of the way in 7 days time. The air is cooler and the grass is always wet first thing in the morning. Soon I will need to clear the decking of all the summer furniture ( benches, table and chairs) , ready for a hard, cold winter or just a long, mild winter. 
I need to paint a few fences too so today may be the day.................or maybe another day ? 
A few things to do and lots of time to do it so why rush it? 
I have just finished my porridge, coffee and croissant and will take Molly for a walk next.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Sep 2022)

Just reading on google that "they" (government) are planning to attack the "bank of mum and dad" by lowering the amount you can leave your kids without inheritance tax.
Thats after Charlie inherited £600 million TAX FREE as, in the 90s, there was a law passed to protect the wealth of the royals.
To say it p*sses me off is putting it mildly.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will have included in your list of requirements for any new house a nearby, decent chip shop.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Barnet.
> Today will be a domestics type of day, with a bimble out on the bike to the local shops for some fruit and vegetables and the local butcher.


How are you going to carry the local butcher back on the bike.
And is buying a local butcher a frequent event round those parts?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2022)

Another gorgeous day for us. The sun is shining and it's warm but not too warm.

Another load of washing done and on the line as well. 

No idea what we are having to eat today.

And my smilies are suddenly back so horrah


----------



## Dirk (14 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> You will have included in your list of requirements for any new house a nearby, decent chip shop.



Of course!
Local Co-op, Spar & Chippie about half a mile away.


----------



## gavroche (14 Sep 2022)

Just a quick correction to my previous post: summer finishes officially on 23rd September so make the most of the few sunny days left for this year.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Sep 2022)

Not been well for the last few weeks - tummy not right - you REALLY don't need the details!

But today I managed to get out on my bike - thought I would try in the mroning as I wanted to watch the ceremony with The Queen this afternoon

Whew - really was not sure I would make it - thank $deity for ebikes so I could put the assist level up to Tour (i.3. 2nd bottom - I normally ride in Eco or Off) and made it round
But I have not felt so worn out for years - and it was only my normaly 20 miles ride with most of the short cuts as well!

still - fresh air and extra blood circulating should help clear things up

I hope!


----------



## Paulus (14 Sep 2022)

I've had an industrious afternoon in the kitchen. 
I've made a large pot of vegetable soup, whilst roasting a large chicken at the same time. As the oven was on, I also made a cottage pie with cabbage, broccoli and carrots. 
I have enough food to last quite a few days.


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2022)

Sprint practice!


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Sprint practice!



It's had enough and wants to see the world.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2022)

Morning. Another chilly start up here. Jacket definitely required.

It’s nearly light so I’ll get a walk after my cuppa.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Sep 2022)

Good Morning folks,
Did a very slow 5k yesterday evening with my daughter, had to stop and walk several times. Slept really well as a consequence I think. Nothing planned for today ( I think ) My social secretary is still sleeping, I'll check with her when I take her coffee up 😁
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2022)

Cooooee. Def getting darker starts to the days here. You can see and feel the changing weather and season now. Feeling much cooler in the mornings. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2022)

good morning folks.


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Had a useful couple of hours at the new house yesterday. Current owner explained a lot of stuff about the electrics etc.
Nice lunch in the Star and a walk back to the house. We will be a 25 minute easy stroll from Watchet Harbour.
Stayed overnight in Minehead - back home later this morning.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Sep 2022)

Point about yesterday's ride - used my proper coat for the first time in months - sleeves were rolled up and the zip was undone - but still needed it

and my hands were getting cold at times - will need to dig my gloves out soon!


----------



## Paulus (15 Sep 2022)

Good morning all, 
A cloudy start to the day here in Barnet. 
All the usual things to do. Dog walking first, the grass needs cutting it's shot up since the rain started..
Then another ride out on the bike to keep the legs ticking over. 
I also need a haircut, my regular barber has been on holiday, but he re-opens today.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2022)

Not long back from a lovely nearly 8 mile walk. Really quite chilly but I'm loving it and much more comfortable for a brisk walk.

I watched The Coroner and Whitechapel on the Drama channel last night so have Shetland and Doc Martin to catch up on tonight  Heck, I forgot a new All Creatures Great and Small starts tonight too. I am going to be square eyed.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Sprint practice!




When we visited Kruger in South Africa we came across a queue of traffic in which people were reversing and turning round in a haphazard way. The way drivers were behaving we couldn't do anything other than slowly move forward. Now this is true, on my life this next bit is true. We rounded a corner to watch the two cars in front of us turn and drive towards us. There was a full grown young male elephant trundling down the road at speed swaying his head from side to side, not charging but fast. It was obvious there was no time to turn round. The conversation went like this, expletives deleted:

Mrs P: "Stop on the side. The car is grey he might think we are an elephant"
Paul parks up and starts checking stuff
Mrs P: "Will you stop fiddling and keep still, he might not see us"
Paul "I'm making sure all the brakes are off and the car is in first" (automatic car with three brakes)

We only knew one thing if an elephant drops it's head and looks at you this means trouble. The elephant dropped his head, looked at us and veered in our general direction. The car was in first, I floored the accelerator and we shot past him at high speed.................................I swear to this day the elephant jumped off the ground in surprise.

The following week a woman was killed in Kruger in very similar circumstances when an elephant charged her car.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Sep 2022)

Good morning. It's a lovely day and I shall be doing bits and pieces which need doing. This is the very essence of doing stuff....................that's my thought for the day.

Not much to report really. I take it you all know Guinea Pig Awareness Week has been cancelled? Well as I said not much to report. I will return if life takes a turn towards interesting!


----------



## gavroche (15 Sep 2022)

Salut. Somehow, my back started aching not long after I got up yesterday morning and is still is so I shall take it easy for a day or two and hope it goes away. My wife says to keep moving so I shall take Molly for a walk shortly but it will be a slow one.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2022)

Steak egg and chips today


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> *Steak egg* and chips today


Is that similar to beef tomatoes?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that similar to beef tomatoes?





Fortunately no.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Sep 2022)

I've been for a jog with Mrs Tenkaykev, 7Km route along the Roman Road. A tad chillier as the temperature drops. We had home made Veg soup for lunch, our granddaughter like carrot sandwiches 😮 ( we slice the carrots into batons ), she also likes to eat raw sprouts, and her favourite part of Broccoli is the stem! Ah well at leat she's eating loads of veg.


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Steak egg and chips today



Haggis, neeps & tatties for us tonight. 

@Mo1959 would be so proud of us.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Haggis, neeps & tatties for us tonight.
> 
> @Mo1959 would be so proud of us.


Who's piping the haggis in?


----------



## Dirk (15 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Who's piping the haggis in?



MrsD's been practicing on her kazoo....


----------



## Dave7 (15 Sep 2022)

MrsD has had her favourite hairdresser for years. 53 quid a visit and no where to park.
No longer able to go she has just had a 'home visit' hairdresser.
The young lady did an excellent job**. 30 quid and no parking.......a good decision made.
**she also brushed and cleaned up afterwards.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD has had her favourite hairdresser for years. 53 quid a visit and no where to park.
> No longer able to go she has just had a 'home visit' hairdresser.
> The young lady did an excellent job**. 30 quid and no parking.......a good decision made.
> **she also brushed and cleaned up afterwards.



My good lady has been having a mobile hairdresser since the middle of last year, one recommended by her regular hairdresser, she's very good, its also a lot easier, her regular hairdresser is the other side of the city to us, it would take two buses and a short push or one bus and a long push to get there and theres steps up into the hairdresser so she couldn't go in, the only thing she misses is the friends that go in there and the gossip.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2022)

Doc Martin and Shetland were both really enjoyable. Nearly time for All Creatures Great and Small now.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Doc Martin and Shetland were both really enjoyable. Nearly time for All Creatures Great and Small now.


Back down to North Yorkshire then.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2022)

Cooooooeeee. Tis a tad chilly. The bracken is dropping and turning brown now. It truly feels like the summer is over here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Yay..tis Fish Friday again! 
Off to try the cuisine at the White Lion, which has recently reopened.
Spent most of last night filling in solicitors stuff which we will hand into their office when we go down to the village at lunchtime.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2022)

Good morning all.
Not a lot going on here. I have to nip to the Spar for milk and a few bits.
MUST have a shave as I feel like an old tramp.1


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooooeeee. Tis a tad chilly. The bracken is dropping and turning brown now. It truly feels like the summer is over here.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



Yep......autumn colours are beautiful. I just don't like whats around the corner.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yep......autumn colours are beautiful. I just don't like whats around the corner.





Let's hope we don't have too cold a winter although I have heard predictions that it could be really cold this year. So watch this space I suppose.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> * I feel like an old tramp*.1



What 2 consenting adults do etc etc - you can fill in the rest

Anyway - new mattress arriving at about 10ish so I'll have to get rid of the old one this afternoon

after that the bathroom designer is coming round at 2 to go through some changes to the design
Bit of a story to it
I hate the old 'matres rates' thing - which is why I never charge for fixing friends computer etc
but we felt obliged to get a relative-in-law of my wife's son to quote fro doing up that bathrooms but he seems to be ignoring us
that was about 4 years ago so we have given up 
also been let down by 'friends several time

so we have gone for a proper company that seems to be reliable - more expensive but maybe they will do a good job

anyway - they are coming back - I think we will go with them if we can get a few bits sorted out

finally we will have the house I wanted when I bought it
well - after the carpets are sorted and "someone's" junk from her old house is 'stored' somewhere (or chucked out!)


anyway - finally we are moving forward!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Sep 2022)

A vrry


welsh dragon said:


> Let's hope we don't have too cold a winter although I have heard predictions that it could be really cold this year. So watch this space I suppose





welsh dragon said:


> Let's hope we don't have too cold a winter although I have heard predictions that it could be really cold this year. So watch this space I suppose.



A really cold winter......just what we need with energy prices rocketing


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Let's hope we don't have too cold a winter although I have heard predictions that it could be really cold this year. So watch this space I suppose.



I have heard prediction about a very cold winter with deep snow (for England) for many years

never really happened the way 'they' predict - 'they' being the Express interpreting predictions from the more far out ends of the meteorological profession - i.e. not the Met Office!!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I have heard prediction about a very cold winter with deep snow (for England) for many years
> 
> never really happened the way 'they' predict - 'they' being the Express interpreting predictions from the more far out ends of the meteorological profession - i.e. not the Met Office!!





Correct, but they have to be right one-year and this might be the one let's hope it is just the usual winter


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Correct, but they have to be right one-year and this might be the one let's hope it is just the usual winter



To be fair - I have to take the blame for the milder winters

A several years ago I went mad and - having listened to the long range forecast - bought a sledge in preparation for taking the grandkids out in the snow

naff all snow ever since!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2022)

Nearly 7 quite chilly miles walked earlier. Breakfast finished. Now nearly time to take Molly cat round to the vet to check her mouth again. Hoping it is healed now as she gets so stressed having to go.........and so do I!


----------



## Dirk (16 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> Not a lot going on here. I have to nip to the Spar for milk and a few bits.
> MUST have a shave as I feel like an old tramp.1



With a bit of luck you might find one on the way to Spar.......


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2022)

Good day. Late this morning as I've been doing stuff. Lovely day here and I'm trying to decide if I should get the bike out or carry on doing stuff. We are off to the States for a month in mid-October and it's crept up on me that I have a long, long list of things I must do. Still I've knocked quite a few off the list this morning.

We haven't put the heating on and Mrs P has said it won't go on till we get back from the States in mid-November. That is quite a statement for her. Evenings I'm wearing a heavy fleece and slippers as it's getting chilly. Our house is wonderfully cool in summer but does need heating up for winter - two foot thick walls and once they're warm they stay warm but it takes a while.

Contemplating selling a bike. I've a Cannodale CAAD which just hangs on the garage wall. I've kept it on the basis it might come in handy if ever both my Kinesis and Cervelo are both off the road.........that hasn't happened in two years so I think I may sell.


----------



## gavroche (16 Sep 2022)

Salut. My backache is getting better but not there yet. If I sit down for too long, it takes a while to warm up again before I can walk with a straight back.
I still managed to cut the grass yesterday and do a few jobs round the house but no cycling still. 
It is definitively cooling off but not enough to put the heating on, a jumper will do. Every one I talk to is dreading the coming of winter and its consequences on home energy bills. Every body is thinking of ways to save gas and electricity. I don't think shops will have a good year this Christmas despite all the advertising inciting people to spend money they don't have on futile things.


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Sep 2022)

Evening all , hope everyone had a good day . I can only think everyone has been very busy as it looks like it been a slow day on here . 😀


----------



## PaulSB (16 Sep 2022)

Didn't go for a bike ride as I decided the good weather was the opportunity to get some outside work done. Mainly I split and stacked about half our winter logs. I'll probably do the rest tomorrow.

Trying hard to clear the decks for a Sunday ride so tomorrow will be busy. Current plan is first start making green tomato chutney, while that's cooking iron clothes and catch up on household admin. By then chutney should be ready to go in jars, then I want to clean the car and split more logs.

We will see!!!


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all , hope everyone had a good day . I can only think everyone has been very busy as it looks like it been a slow day on here . 😀



Its been slow for a while now, its something that happens occasionally, it'll liven up again in a while.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Its been slow for a while now, its something that happens occasionally, it'll liven up again in a while.


They've woken from their afternoon naps and decided to go to bed, they were tired.


----------



## rustybolts (16 Sep 2022)

Prince Andrew now owns the Queen's dogs .....cos he's one of the best groomers in the UK


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Sep 2022)

Night night everyone


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Sep 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Prince Andrew now owns the Queen's dogs .....cos he's one of the best groomers in the UK



I thought they should have gone to princess Ann as she already has experience of owning dogs that bite people 😂😂😂😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Sep 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Prince Andrew now owns the Queen's dogs .....cos he's one of the best groomers in the UK



You never know they might even end with 12 million as well 😂😂😀
That’s a lot per Corgi 😂😂


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Its been slow for a while now, its something that happens occasionally, it'll liven up again in a while.



Telly has been good the past few evenings. 

Up with the larks again, except they’re not even up. I think the Swallows have finally decided the last few nights have been a bit too chilly for them so the few that were still hanging around have now gone back to Africa.

I will head out for an early walk soon. A few more weeks and I think the head torch will be required.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2022)

Cooooeeeee. Its really Brrrrrrrr here at the moment 


Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Things seem to be moving along nicely. Estate agent reckons it's taking about 11 weeks to complete on house sales at the moment, which means we might be in the new place around mid November.
Can't wait.
I'll have a lot more room at the new place - 4 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms, 2 living rooms, large kitchen, huge utility room and more outbuildings than I need. All on a 1/4 acre plot....so I can finally have the ride on mower I've always lusted over. 
It's in a pretty rural area, on a private road and a half mile walk to the beach. Should do us for a few years until we decide to sell up and rent a seaside apartment somewhere.
That's the plan, anyway.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2022)

Morning all.
'Twas dark and cold this morning. So dark I overslept. I don't want to set an alarm so have relied on daylight to wake me......daylight let me down .
Must go to the library when it opens at 10.00. as I need something decent to read on Monday while MrsD watches TV.


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2022)

Good morning everyone. 
The sun is shining. 
Yesterday, MrsP and myself went up to some of our friends, in St. Neots. We hired a motor boat from a local boatyard and spent the day on the Great Ouse river. Lunch was had at a riverside pub, where I dropped my Swiss army penknife into said river.
After a few failed attempts to retrieve it, I decided the only way was to get into the river. I could see it, and it didn't look like it was very deep. Shoes and socks off,and I lowered myself in. The water came to my waist, so by the time I retrieved the penknife I was more or less totally wet Fortunately it wasn't that cold and I did have a pullover in my rucksack to change into.
Our friends thought I was totally bonkers as they don't do cold at all, and even though the sun was shining they had several layers on and were cold. I on the other had now had wet shorts and pullover and felt fine.
A good day was had though.
Today has all the usual things to do.
Enjoy


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2022)

Chutney time.......I will now turn this into little jars of deliciousness........back later......


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2022)

Just back from a lovely, but rather chilly 8 mile walk. Loving the cooler mornings as I have more energy and can really stride out. Just wish I could drop at least half a stone and get back into some gentle running. I'm feeling my hips and feet a bit achy just now carrying extra weight so would rather lose a bit before making a start.

Very peaceful out and didn't see much wildlife apart from a few buzzards, a red squirrel and a stoat and the usual rabbits.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2022)

According to my weather ap, its 6 deg here.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back from a lovely, but rather chilly 8 mile walk. Loving the cooler mornings as I have more energy and can really stride out. Just wish I could drop at least half a stone and get back into some gentle running. I'm feeling my hips and feet a bit achy just now carrying extra weight so would rather lose a bit before making a start.
> 
> Very peaceful out and didn't see much wildlife apart from a few buzzards, a red squirrel and a stoat and the usual rabbits.



That is a lot more wild life than many of us see on a walk.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Chutney time.......I will now turn this into little jars of deliciousness........back later......
> 
> View attachment 661284



I'll have 2 jars please. 

Is that shallots second from the left?


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2022)

Wordle in 2 today.
I failed yesterday.....a stupid word imo.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Wordle in 2 today.
> I failed yesterday.....a stupid word imo.



2 for me as well and also a fail yesterday along with many others I think.


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2022)

A couple of pictures from yesterday's day out.
MrsP looking glamorous up on the prow of the boat, And my good self attempting to get back on board.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2022)

That's today's bout of domesticity done with. I had plans to iron but frankly I'm knackered after a shite sleep. I'll clean the car shortly while my chutney bubbles, then I'll jar it before heading up to the allotment to chainsaw logs and hopefully get them split and stacked. Next job is to head up to the garage and find some decent jars. I like to have two lots of jars, every day ones for preserves which will stay in the house and decent ones for presents. If the chutney is good half will go in little Kilner jars ready for small Christmas presents to people you want to give something but buying a present would be inappropriate.

Later I'm working the bar at the club while the end of season BBQ is on. I must find time to nap at some point or I'll possibly collapse>


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll have 2 jars please.
> 
> Is that shallots second from the left?



Yes, I love to cook with shallots as the flavour is superior to onions. This year though we have a very large crop, more than we will eat, so I used half the quantity of onions and made up the weight with shallots. They are a bugger to peel though. I'll put a couple of jars aside for you Mo.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 661291
> 
> 
> View attachment 661292
> ...



Daft old bugger. Should have stripped off first.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2022)

Just made another cuppa. I'm going to do a jigsaw puzzle now.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Wordle in 2 today.
> I failed yesterday.....a stupid word imo.



Wordle in 4 this morning, I also just got the Dordle, I also failed at the wordle yesterday, I didn't do the dordle yesterday.


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Daft old bugger. Should have stripped off first.



I did take my trainers and socks off


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2022)

As you may recall, our appetites are shot, so when MrsD "fancies" something I will try to get it.
Today it was an open fruit tart from Waterfields.
Got there for 1030 to be told they have stopped making them as they are seasonal


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2022)

Exciting news hot off the press. I am expecting new slippers to arrive today by DPD. I am a sad person 

And we are having BBQ pork done in the slow cooker and rice.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2022)

I think I am having chilli and rice.
Could be curry and rice.
Decisions decisions


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I think I am having chilli and rice.
> Could be curry and rice.
> Decisions decisions





So dave, are you having rice today?


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Exciting news hot off the press. *I am expecting new slippers to arrive today by DPD.* I am a sad person
> 
> And we are having BBQ pork done in the slow cooker and rice.



What! no jeans?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> What! no jeans?





Nope. I is being a good girl although I have looked at some


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> So dave, are you having rice today?



I decided on chilli and curry with no rice


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2022)

I am going to make a chicken and vegetable curry out of the leftover cooked chicken from the other day. 
Plain basmati rice to accompany it.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Exciting news hot off the press. I am expecting new slippers to arrive today by DPD. I am a sad person
> 
> And we are having BBQ pork done in the slow cooker and rice.



I did pause at the end of the opening line.........and then thought no, best carry on reading


----------



## PaulSB (17 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I decided on chilli and curry with no rice



Is that an entirely safe combination? Few beers to wash it down?


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Is that an entirely safe combination? Few beers to wash it down?



Indeed, could be interesting, perhaps we will need to open the windows on the thread tomorrow morning


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2022)

Wellesbourne airfield, the Vulcan Bomber thats on display, they were doing some fast taxiway exercises and overshot the end of the runway, the road has had to be closed while they recover the aircraft.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Is that an entirely safe combination? Few beers to wash it down?



I actually went with chilli and rice. It was truly awful and most ended up in the bin.


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I actually went with chilli and rice. It was truly awful and most ended up in the bin.



My chicken and veg curry was delicious. 
There is at least two portions left to go in the freezer.


----------



## Dirk (17 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Wellesbourne airfield, the Vulcan Bomber thats on display, they were doing some fast taxiway exercises and overshot the end of the runway, the road has had to be closed while they recover the aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 661360



I remember seeing that land. They closed the road and it clipped the hedges with its tyres as it came in. Impressive bit of flying.
They said it would never take off from there again as the runway was too short.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> I remember seeing that land. They closed the road and it clipped the hedges with its tyres as it came in. Impressive bit of flying.
> They said it would never take off from there again as the runway was too short.



Its no longer airworthy and has been grounded, it needs very serious refurbishment, they just taxi it up and down the runway occasionally, in this case they had a failure of some sort and had trouble stopping it, the thing weighs 45 tons so its going to take some stopping.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2022)

The same airfield had a plane take off, disappear from radar, and never seen again.


----------



## rustybolts (18 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks , back home from my travels , out for a little gentle spin before breakfast , have a great day... bought a new pup , collecting her next weekend


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2022)

Good day people. Grey and still here. In a bit of a rush as I've decided to join the Club ride. It's only 50 miles so should be home by 1.00ish and it's my last chance to ride for a week. Fingers crossed others turn up because if they don't I'll have to join the Inters ride which will be a cling on by your finger tips, chew the bars and hope for the best type of ride. 

Catch up later.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> The same airfield had a plane take off, disappear from radar, and never seen again.



https://www.itv.com/news/central/20...olved-in-plane-crash-over-the-english-channel


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2022)

Cooooeeee. Its a tad cool here again. But it's calm and not raining so that'll do 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dirk (18 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Off out for a walk around Spreacombe woods this morning, before we drop in to the Crown for Sunday lunch. 
Been online browsing for new stuff for the house in Watchet. Already chosen the 4 sofas, 2 tables and associated chairs, 2 beds, fridge freezer and patio furniture. It's never ending!
Will have to get MrsD a car as well.....


----------



## mikeIow (18 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> https://www.itv.com/news/central/20...olved-in-plane-crash-over-the-english-channel



Lee was a good friend of mine…..someone who absolutely lived life to the fullest, with a lovely family. Very sad 😥


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2022)

Gosh Paul. That was a quick 50. 👏👏 Opened the back door, slabs are damp. Hmm. OK. Overshoes. Walked halfway to garage. Double hmmmmm. Raining. Hard. Check weather forecast. 90% chance of rain.

I'm going to do the ironing now.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Lee was a good friend of mine…..someone who absolutely lived life to the fullest, with a lovely family. Very sad 😥



I'm sorry to ask, but did they ever find the plane?


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2022)

On a lighter note, winter is definitely on the way, my Good Lady has just asked me to get her a pair of socks.


----------



## mikeIow (18 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm sorry to ask, but did they ever find the plane?



No 😔
Had a service for him some time later….a couple of hundred people, from all walks of life. He was a proper character, everyone who met him loved him.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> My chicken and veg curry was delicious.
> There is at least two portions left to go in the freezer.



What 'type' of curry was it ??


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What 'type' of curry was it ??



A good one by the sound of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2022)

Morning. Got myself out for a spin. 33 miles and every one of them felt like hard work. It'll probably take the legs about 3 days to recover now. On a brighter note I found a decent Topeak multitool lying on the road half a mile before home.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2022)

These dark mornings are no good for me......it was 0820 when I awoke this morning .

Serious this ie no joke coming.
Someone we know committed suicide in the most dreadful manner a week ago.
He had been suffering mental health problems for some time.
His wife was driving him back from hospital when, going over a motorway bridge, he got out of the car, ran to the edge and jumped over the parapet.
Poor girl had to sit there and watch......now she has to live with it


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> These dark mornings are no good for me......it was 0820 when I awoke this morning .
> 
> Serious this ie no joke coming.
> Someone we know committed suicide in the most dreadful manner a week ago.
> ...





Dear God. What a horrible way to go, and his poor wife had to see that.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2022)

I suppose it's lunchtime. Not sure what I fancy. I have eggs so maybe a fried egg sarnie.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Dear God. What a horrible way to go, and his poor wife had to see that.



Yes. I have known her (and him) for many years.......very sad


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2022)

Mr WD has a bad back. I just went into town to get some gel for his back. Town was packed and traffic lights on either side of road works were out. Both were our red, so lots of angry drivers 

No idea what we are having to eat today.


----------



## Paulus (18 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What 'type' of curry was it ??



Chicken.

With, Rogan Josh curry paste, onions, garlic, coconut milk, a tin of tomatoes, chick peas, carrots, peas and potatoes. 
At the end I add some mango chutney and some natural yogurt.


----------



## Paulus (18 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> A good one by the sound of it.



It was.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Got myself out for a spin. 33 miles and every one of them felt like hard work. It'll probably take the legs about 3 days to recover now. On a brighter note I found a decent Topeak multitool lying on the road half a mile before home.



Swap you for a jar of chutney


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> These dark mornings are no good for me......it was 0820 when I awoke this morning .
> 
> Serious this ie no joke coming.
> Someone we know committed suicide in the most dreadful manner a week ago.
> ...



Dear God, that doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Chicken.
> 
> With, Rogan Josh curry paste, onions, garlic, coconut milk, a tin of tomatoes, chick peas, carrots, peas and potatoes.
> At the end I add some mango chutney and some natural yogurt.


"The ghost of the cafe Gunga Din"!


----------



## mikeIow (18 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Swap you for a jar of chutney



You can’t swap Mo for a jar of chutney 🤪


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Sep 2022)

Evening all. 
Am sat watching Gardeners world. It’s a funny old thing , I hate gardening . I do just enough to keep things tidy, but watching it has been part of my life since the 60s and I just have to watch it probably because it reminds me of my late father .
It was a multiple race day today at the sailing club today so I am also contemplating which bit of me hurts the most out of a list of, hands, elbows, knees , lower back or hip. Think it’s my hip 😂😂😀.
Luckily once it gets to 8 o’clock I will be able to get my pain killing medication out of the fridge, a nice cold Australian bottle of wine .😀😀


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2022)

All tucked up, asleep, in bed*?


*Your own beds.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> All tucked up, asleep, in bed*?
> 
> 
> *Your own beds.



Chance would be a fine thing.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Chance would be a fine thing.


Whose bed are you using?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2022)

mikeIow said:


> You can’t swap Mo for a jar of chutney 🤪



Two?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2022)

I watched Countryfile tonight. Nothing unusual about that, I often do, except I have been avoiding all things royal for several days. It was about Liz and Phil's involvement with the management of Windsor Great Park. Fascinating programme and a great insight into her as a person. Of more value to me than anything else I've seen over the decades.

Mini rant time. Friday I applied for my OAP's bus pass. One page plus copy of birth certificate and Council Tax letter. Tonight I have applied on behalf of my lad with Severe Learning Difficulties............11 pages!!!! Would someone like to explain this? Disabled people have to submit 11 pages to get a free bus pass and some old fool who's reached state pension age, but forgot to apply, needs one page. Is it any wonder the disadvantaged in this country rarely receive what they're entitled to? Why can't we be a bit more humane?

Sorry rant over. Needed to vent.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I watched Countryfile tonight. Nothing unusual about that, I often do, except I have been avoiding all things royal for several days. It was about Liz and Phil's involvement with the management of Windsor Great Park. Fascinating programme and a great insight into her as a person. Of more value to me than anything else I've seen over the decades.
> 
> Mini rant time. Friday I applied for my OAP's bus pass. One page plus copy of birth certificate and Council Tax letter. Tonight I have applied on behalf of my lad with Severe Learning Difficulties............11 pages!!!! Would someone like to explain this? Disabled people have to submit 11 pages to get a free bus pass and some old fool who's reached state pension age, but forgot to apply, needs one page. Is it any wonder the disadvantaged in this country rarely receive what they're entitled to? Why can't we be a bit more humane?
> 
> Sorry rant over. Needed to vent.


Have you included the letter from his GP?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have you included the letter from his GP?



I don't think we need one as the various benefits letters seem to cover it all. I've even still got the original DLA award letter from 1996!!!!! The point you raise though is a good one. As an intelligent, educated individual with 68 years of life experience I still question have I got this form correct. Do I need a GP letter? Possibly. It makes me wild. If I'm struggling to be certain how do this less able manage? Awful, just feckin' awful. What a way to treat people.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I don't think we need one as the various benefits letters seem to cover it all. I've even still got the original DLA award letter from 1996!!!!! The point you raise though is a good one. As an intelligent, educated individual with 68 years of life experience I still question have I got this form correct. Do I need a GP letter? Possibly. It makes me wild. If I'm struggling to be certain how do this less able manage? Awful, just feckin' awful. What a way to treat people.


I know I needed one, same disabled pass, when renewing mine. 
An extra trip to the doctors just to collect a letter that confirmed the epilepsy was still present.
A waste of the surgery's time and mine. But the evidence was "required".


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2022)

Coooeeeee. Dry and calm here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2022)

Good morning people


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2022)

Good morning. Philosophy done with. Sorry. Grey and drizzling here in Lancashire, lets hope it stays here as we are off for a few days holiday in God's Own Country...............or as the rest of us know it Yorkshire. Each year we go to the Richmond Walking and Books Festival which is held in Richmond, North Yorkshire. The town itself is wonderful, very compact, quiet, easily walked around and quite a lot of interest. We go with friends, rent the same Airbnb two minutes walk from the centre and have a generally good time. What more could one want? Walking and culture. Hmmmm???? Cycling and culture would be a step up but hey ho.

I have flapjack to make. I may pop in from time to time and expect to see the place in good order, you've kept everything tidy, put things away when you've finished with them and done the dishes...................................and don't let me find an empty bottles behind the sofa when I get back.......


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

It's a Numbnuts kinda day today.......not much on.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2022)

.........and where is @numbnuts or have I not paid attention? I know he was worried about a ban but surely that was sometime ago?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> .........and where is @numbnuts or have I not paid attention? I know he was worried about a ban but surely that was sometime ago?



I have wondered about that myself.
I enjoyed his comments and don't recall anything he said that the mods could find offensive.
Didn't someone say he pops up on other sections?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2022)

A good kip last night and woke at 0715.
MrsD has sat herself in the 2nd lounge to watch all the crap tv coverage of the funeral. I have a couple of films to watch......plus the last chapter of a novel I am reading.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have wondered about that myself.
> I enjoyed his comments and don't recall anything he said that the mods could find offensive.
> Didn't someone say he pops up on other sections?



I believe he did make some remarks in another thread he thought at the least would get removed. I don't know exactly what they were but whether one agreed or not numbnuts couldn't be described as offensive.

Hope he's back soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2022)

Morning. Not long back from walking the riverside trail. I slowly jogged a few short sections which still managed to make me a bit sweaty to clothes in the wash and off for a nice steep in the bath before brekkie. Not sure what to do later. I don't think I want to watch the funeral. Maybe just another walk.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2022)

C'mon @numbnuts. Don't let the bar stewards get you down! Nobody in here worth getting upset over.


----------



## Paulus (19 Sep 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
A grey, cloudy start to the day here. 
All the usual things to do today. 
MrsP Is going to watch the funeral service on the TV. I will dip in and out of it as I come and go.
Enjoy whatever you do today.


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Obviously we don't want a political discussion in here but I would remark I don't believe the majority are aware of or understand the impact welfare cuts have on the disadvantaged. I don't think such cuts are what the electorate vote for and if they were aware would be quite horrified.................mind you I've made the exact same comment on many, many times.



Sad , but totally true . 😕😕
Good luck with the flapjacks 😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> C'mon @numbnuts. Don't let the bar stewards get you down! Nobody in here worth getting upset over.



Very true.😀 Perhaps the regulars on here should organise a rescue mission to get him back to the keyboard.
We do need to make sure it’s a day when he is wearing clothes though 😂😀😀


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Very true.😀 Perhaps the regulars on here should organise a rescue mission to get him back to the keyboard.
> We do need to make sure it’s a day when he is wearing clothes though 😂😀😀



Problem with that is, if we are to drag him back and he's wearing clothes then there is less to grab hold of


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Philosophy done with. Sorry. Grey and drizzling here in Lancashire, lets hope it stays here as we are off for a few days holiday in God's Own Country...............or as the rest of us know it Yorkshire. Each year we go to the Richmond Walking and Books Festival which is held in Richmond, North Yorkshire. The town itself is wonderful, very compact, quiet, easily walked around and quite a lot of interest. We go with friends, rent the same Airbnb two minutes walk from the centre and have a generally good time. What more could one want? Walking and culture. Hmmmm???? Cycling and culture would be a step up but hey ho.
> 
> I have flapjack to make. I may pop in from time to time and expect to see the place in good order, you've kept everything tidy, put things away when you've finished with them and done the dishes...................................and don't let me find an empty bottles behind the sofa when I get back.......


And clean yer boots before you put them back in yer car this time. Same with yer shoes, knock the good Yorkshire soil off your soles.


----------



## rustybolts (19 Sep 2022)

maybe numbnuts has stopped baking bread and is cooking crystal meth ! i am watching breaking bad currently. come back numbnuts , asap


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2022)

I've spent most of the morning up a ladder with a paint brush in my hand. Our problem stopcock earlier in the year left us with some mold patches, now its had time to dry out I've treated it and I'm giving the kitchen a tidy up and repaint.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning from the jokes page I follow, lol

After a tiring day, Zoe settled down in a seat on her train and closed her eyes. As the train rolled out of the station, the guy sitting next to her pulled out his cell phone and started talking in a loud voice.

“Hi sweetheart. It’s Gavin. I’m on the train.

“Yes, I know it’s the 6:30 and not the 4:30, but I had a long meeting.

“No, honey, not with that blonde from the accounts office. It was with the boss.

“No sweetheart, you’re the only one in my life.

“Yes, I promise, cross my heart.”

Fifteen minutes later, he was still talking loudly. When Zoe, exasperated, had had enough, she leaned over and said into the phone, “Gavin, hang up the phone and come back to bed.”

Red-faced and absolutely shocked, he shut off his phone and didn’t say a single word for the rest of the train ride.

Gavin doesn’t use his cell phone in public any longer. And Zoe finally got some well-deserved shut-eye.

Well played, Zoe!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2022)

I went another walk. Up through the town then up the hill. Sat on a bench up the top in peace and quiet and paid my respects to Her Majesty rather than watch tv. 

The town felt a bit like the first lock down. Only one small cafe and the petrol station were open and it was eerily quiet.

I am in the middle re the monarchy, neither particularly for nor against but it’s maybe time to drastically reduce them and a lot of the pomp and ceremony that goes with them especially given the current climate. I bet just the overtime for the police alone for the 10 days would have bought some new hospital equipment or trained several doctors and nurses. Perhaps something more like other countries where they live a more modest existence would be more appropriate now?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I went another walk. Up through the town then up the hill. Sat on a bench up the top in peace and quiet and paid my respects to Her Majesty rather than watch tv.
> 
> The town felt a bit like the first lock down. Only one small cafe and the petrol station were open and it was eerily quiet.
> 
> I am in the middle re the monarchy, neither particularly for nor against but it’s maybe time to drastically reduce them and a lot of the pomp and ceremony that goes with them especially given the current climate. I bet just the overtime for the police alone for the 10 days would have bought some new hospital equipment or trained several doctors and nurses. Perhaps something more like other countries where they live a more modest existence would be more appropriate now?



Apparently the whole shebang ie coronation and funeral cost C £6 BILLION


----------



## mikeIow (19 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Apparently the whole shebang ie coronation and funeral cost C £6 BILLION



https://fullfact.org/economy/queen-funeral-costs/
Or maybe as little as £8M 😉
Show your workings!

Who knows. 
All the 5,000 military involved would have been working somewhere anyway. A lot of Police overtime, of course...... a lot of lost business cost with the extra Bank Holiday, but then again, many thousands of people lining London like never before in my lifetime. 


A lot of people think about cost without thinking about value. How much is the value to the UK of hosting all those World Leaders? 
Tricky.
What I do feel is that the entire spectacle was quite extraordinary. Something I doubt any other Country could even get close to replicating.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Apparently the whole shebang ie coronation and funeral cost C £6 BILLION





No way.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> .........and where is @numbnuts or have I not paid attention? I know he was worried about a ban but surely that was sometime ago?



@numbnuts doesn't seem to have posted anywhere since 7th September ? Hope he is OK?


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No way.



Only if it includes the total cost of lost production , in which case the estimate is a little low.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2022)

I watched the afternoon service. A bit more personal and poignant, especially seeing the crown, orb and sceptre being removed from her for the last time.


----------



## rustybolts (19 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Apparently the whole shebang ie coronation and funeral cost C £6 BILLION



You would feed and heat a lot of needy people ( and those just trying to keep head above water ) during the severe winters for 6 billion.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched the afternoon service. A bit more personal and poignant, especially seeing the crown, orb and sceptre being removed from her for the last time.





It was much better. More personal.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It was much better. More personal.



I liked the piper playing and disappearing into the distance.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I liked the piper playing and disappearing into the distance.





It was excellent


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2022)

I got the kitchen finished today, it looks a lot cleaner now its been repainted, it really could do with stripping out and doing from scratch but I'm just going to keep it tidy for now.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It was excellent



One of my ex colleagues said on Facebook about one of her old personal pipers being on the One Show so just caught up on it. Scott Methven. He worked with us in the prison service for a while.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2022)

I removed one of my own posts before it gets further moderation.


----------



## Dirk (19 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I liked the piper playing and disappearing into the distance.



Someone had asked him to play 'Over the Hills and Far Away'.


----------



## Exlaser2 (19 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I removed one of my own posts before it gets further moderation.



I’ve had my posts removed with out even the good manners from the mod to explain why other than mention NCAP what ever that is. I didn’t think any of my posts have been rude or disrespectful though I did post views that are counter to the main stream. Tbh what’s a got my goat is I have posted much more combative stuff on other places on this forum and those post are are still there, which means either this thread is much more tightly moderated or someone on there flagged it up 😕
So if that’s the way it’s going to be on here now , I think I will have to think long and hard before I post anything again which is a great shame as I like this forum and this thread in particular.
Bye ( for now hopefully) everyone 😕


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2022)

Morning all 
Blimey! Am I first this morning?

Ended up watching most of yesterday's events on YouTube as there wasn't much else I could do. Didn't want to appear tone deaf to the neighbours by firing up the motor mower mid service. Shops and pubs were closed in the village and I can't get into the garage because it's rammed with stuff prior to moving.
Must say it was well co-ordinated. Made me feel proud to be British.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2022)

Good morning people, kitchens looking good, well apart from the ceiling, I've missed a couple of bits and though I can't see them when I'm in the kitchen I can see them from where I'm sitting in the lounge, I'll have to get the brushes out later.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2022)

Coooooeeeee. Dampish. Coolish and misty start for us.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, kitchens looking good, well apart from the ceiling, I've missed a couple of bits and though I can't see them when I'm in the kitchen I can see them from where I'm sitting in the lounge, I'll have to get the brushes out later.



It is either get the brushes out again, or, move your seat?


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2022)

Hello the house!!!
A quick Hi before I nip to Aldi.
I will catch up later


----------



## Paulus (20 Sep 2022)

Morning all, 
Totally agree with the effect the piper had in the Abbey at yesterday's ceremony. Very poignant. 
Today, my daughters boyfriend has asked to meet me later this morning for a chat. I wonder what it could be?
All the usual stuff, plus a bike ride later.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> It is either get the brushes out again, or, move your seat?





I would take option 2.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning all,
> Totally agree with the effect the piper had in the Abbey at yesterday's ceremony. Very poignant.
> Today, my daughters boyfriend has asked to meet me later this morning for a chat. I wonder what it could be?
> All the usual stuff, plus a bike ride later.
> Enjoy your day everyone



He wants to borrow some money


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hello the house!!!
> A quick Hi before I nip to Aldi.
> I will catch up later


You will will you!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2022)

Morning. I was in earlier but nobody was about.

A comfortable 12 degrees here so I set off for my walk with short sleeves and a thin gilet. Half way along the river side I met a guy I hadn't seen for a few months so we had a good old natter. Only problem was it ended up being nearly an hour and I ended up frozen. A good saying up here........I resembled a frozen snotter 

Porridge now to heat me up. The excitement of the day is a scale and polish for my teeth at 11.15.


----------



## Dirk (20 Sep 2022)

Off down to the village to drop some stuff off at the solicitors and to pick up some shopping.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2022)

Good grief. The Frugality thread is bloody depressing. If I had to do some of the things people on that thread do, it would be the end.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> You will will you!



I will and I have and here I am .
Aldi** was surprisingly busy for that time. The roads were chocablock for that time.....weird.
**indulged myself in an extra thin n crispy pizza (Hawaiian type with loads of extra bits) which I might munch on later. MrsD has gone off pizza along with many other foods.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Good grief. The Frugality thread is bloody depressing. If I had to do some of the things people on that thread do, it would be the end.



Surprised they don't use old scraps of material for wiping their bum and wash and reuse them!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> He wants to borrow some money



+1


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Surprised they don't use old scraps of material for wiping their bum and wash and reuse them!



I have been doing that for years


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2022)

The guy I was chatting to this morning had a drone with him on his walk. Drone and batteries all in a really neat small case. I was amazed how small and light it was but it has a range of a couple of miles and even if it loses contact with the controller, it automatically comes back to where it started from. Amazing bit of kit..........but no, as much as I like my gadgets I don't want one. Lol


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Surprised they don't use old scraps of material for wiping their bum and wash and reuse them!



I think you will find that has been mentioned  (only joking, I hope)


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The guy I was chatting to this morning had a drone with him on his walk. Drone and batteries all in a really neat small case. I was amazed how small and light it was but it has a range of a couple of miles and even if it loses contact with the controller, it automatically comes back to where it started from. Amazing bit of kit........*..but no, as much as I like my gadgets I don't want one. * Lol



I look forward to the post telling us which make and model you buy


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Good grief. The Frugality thread is bloody depressing. If I had to do some of the things people on that thread do, it would be the end.



Educational though.
Reusable period products.
Peeing into a bog full of stale stinky pee


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> +1


You as well!


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Educational though.
> Reusable period products.
> *Peeing into a bog full of stale stinky pee*



Yes, I had fallen a bit behind on reading it. Just reached that part of the thread now. I had to leave for a while to take a few deep lungfuls of air.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The guy I was chatting to this morning had a drone with him on his walk. Drone and batteries all in a really neat small case. I was amazed how small and light it was but it has a range of a couple of miles and even if it loses contact with the controller, it automatically comes back to where it started from. Amazing bit of kit..........but no, as much as I like my gadgets I don't want one. Lol





Go on. You know you want one really


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Go on. You know you want one really



No.........but I have just ordered another pair of trainers.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2022)

I better go and get changed and brush my teeth before heading into Perth. Save me buying anything else!


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No.........but I have just ordered another pair of trainers.



Mo, how many pair have you got?
My son collects Nike trainers which he says are an investment.


----------



## rustybolts (20 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Surprised they don't use old scraps of material for wiping their bum and wash and reuse them!



Before disposable nappies era !


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2022)

Gorgeous day here blue skies and sunshine 🌞. 

Chilli and something today.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Before disposable nappies era !



I remember before disposable nappies and the smelly nappy bucket under the sink in the bathroom.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Sep 2022)

Had a pre-diabetes course this morning - 6the in the series - due to high levels of $somethingorother some time ago

The attendance has been dropping slowly after the original of about 14
anyway - got there today and the course leader was in the hotel waiting at reception
turns out no-one was around to tell us which room we were supposed to use - eventually found a cook who had a list and told us it was the one upstairs

So - up we went - but no-one else turned up - so we started
15 minutes later the manager comes up all apologetic - apparently the room had been changed and someone else had been sent to the new room and had been waiting!!!!

So we went downstairs 
and - yup - it was 'that'person
the one that 'never gets it'

She seesm to have a thing where the course leader explain something and she can;t understand
but if I re-phrase it she is better


dunno if it is because I am a man or white or if I just explain it better for her

but it is damn hard work!!!!!

especially as she is an expert at heading of topic


anyway - cycled there and came back the scenic route (via 'The Dream' in St Helens if anyone knows it - it can be seen from the M62 and looks like a penis - although that is not, apparently, the concept!!!!)


so it can to about 15 miles over all!


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Sep 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Had a pre-diabetes course this morning - 6the in the series - due to high levels of $somethingorother some time ago
> 
> The attendance has been dropping slowly after the original of about 14
> anyway - got there today and the course leader was in the hotel waiting at reception
> ...



On a slightly related topic, I was walking up the hill to the start of our Tuesday organised walk. As I went through the pedestrian underpass to reach the trailway there were a few pieces of graffiti on the wall, one of which simply said “ Penis “. They’d even capitalised the initial letter. I felt quite reassured that our education system was doing such a splendid job. 😄


----------



## rustybolts (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 661786


Did it work?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did it work?



I don't have any cake. Not yet anyway. Maybe tomorow


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 661786



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2022)

From my Facebook page tonight, lol!


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Sounds like a plan.


Only not one she's able to test tonight.


welsh dragon said:


> I don't have any cake. Not yet anyway. Maybe tomorow



Posts a "Top Tip" and unable to say if it works or not. What good is that!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Only not one she's able to test tonight.
> 
> 
> Posts a "Top Tip" and unable to say if it works or not. What good is that!





Anything to do with cake will work.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Anything to do with cake will work.


Try it tomorrow and give us the result. Then we'll know one way or the other.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2022)

Good morning from a very dark Yorkshire. A good holiday with two decent walks yesterday and Monday. 

Life is full of coincidences, it really is a small world. We are at a walking festival which people travel to from around the country. We're +/- 110 miles from home. On the walk we chose yesterday were 14 people we have never met. From those 14 one person's mother had worked in the mill in our village, his parents are buried in the neighbouring village. Another is a friend of the ex-wife of one of my directors prior to retirement. Another lives on the road which runs next to one of the nurseries I worked for.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2022)

Coooeeeww. Ira a tad on the ciil side t rhe moment. And sael as well.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeeeww. Ira a tad on the ciil side t rhe moment. And sael as well.
> 
> Stay safe peeps.



I couldn't agree more.....


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I couldn't agree more.....





Crap.


----------



## Dirk (21 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Got to go to Barnstaple this morning to have my Covid booster and to drop my bike off to have a new Di2 battery fitted.
Wouldn't you know it?! Today's the day that the main A361 is closed between Braunton and Barnstaple to have manhole covers fixed. This means that all the main road traffic will be negotiating the narrow lanes to get around the blockage. Utter chaos expected. I've allowed an hour and a half to do the 8 miles into town! It might not be enough!


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2022)

Morning 
Lots and lots of boring paperwork to shred or file......I do procrastinate so its my own fault.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning
> Lots and lots of boring paperwork to shred or file......I do procrastinate so its my own fault.


Whatever you get up to in the privacy of your own house...
And, it's a good job you didn't try to blame someone else for that.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2022)

I got an email from Bulb telling me about
An enormous price hike at the beginning of October. And the standing charge will be ludicrous.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I got an email from Bulb telling me about
> An enormous price hike at the beginning of October. And the standing charge will be ludicrous.



I've had one from OVO telling me I need to increase my Direct Debit, they can take that idea and shove it where the son don't shine.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I've had one from OVO telling me I need to increase my Direct Debit, they can take that idea and shove it where the son don't shine.





Same here. Bulb said my funds were getting low and they wanted to up my payments by £18. Bloody cheek when I am In credit and we are expecting the energy payments to start soon enough. That will be around £60.00 month for 6 months? They can shove an increase.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2022)

We had baked potatoes and corned beef today.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here. Bulb said my funds were getting low and they wanted to up my payments by £18. Bloody cheek when I am In credit and we are expecting the energy payments to start soon enough. That will be around £60.00 month for 6 months? They can shove an increase.




I messaged OVO, got through to a chat bot, which was about as much use as a chocolate fireguard, but it put me through to a person, I told them I wasn't going to increase the direct debit, and then pointed out to them that I was a pensioner on a state pension who gets pension credit and because of that I get both a warm homes payment and the winter fuel payment which meant my direct debit was enough as it is, they said the payment would stay as is and it would be reviewed it in three months.


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Sep 2022)

Afternoon all. My sulk didn’t last and I’ve collected all my teddies up and put them back in the pram.😂
How are we all ? Is there any news on @numbnuts ?


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning
> Lots and lots of boring paperwork to shred or file......I do procrastinate so its my own fault.



Sounds like me , but I think I could be worse. I always have two piles of paperwork on the go at any time . Pile 1 is I unsorted and sits on the shoe locker and pile 2 is sorted and is inside the shoe locker and is waiting to be filed. And about twice a year , pile two is filed and pile 1 is sorted and put into the shoe locker . 
I always said when I retired I would do it ever month , it didn’t happen 😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Same here. Bulb said my funds were getting low and they wanted to up my payments by £18. Bloody cheek when I am In credit and we are expecting the energy payments to start soon enough. That will be around £60.00 month for 6 months? They can shove an increase.



Unfortunately even with the announced help it looks like most of us will still be paying at least 50% more than we have been . 😕😕


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Unfortunately even with the announced help it looks like most of us will still be paying at least 50% more than we have been . 😕😕





Only if people keep using the same amount of electricity as they did last year and I doubt anyone will be doing that. Everyone will be doing everything they can to lessen the usage. Hopefully it won't be as bad as some think it will be.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Sep 2022)

I was switched to Octopus energy when my supplier went bust. I’ve been very impressed with their ethos and easy to understand explanation of the underlying issues. Their communications are first class as well, everything out in the open. I don’t have a direct debit, they’re happy with that, though they do encourage me to set one up. I pay my bill monthly by transferring an amount that includes the cost of the fuel that I’ve actually used, plus an additional amount to build a buffer for winter. That way they have no access to my bank account should they or their billing system “ go rogue “ 
They also have a scheme where if you recommend someone to switch to them you each receive £50.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had baked potatoes and corned beef today.



T'other day, for the 1st time ever, I bought a pack of 4 frozen jacket spuds. Not cheap tbh, just saves me cleaning them etc.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Sep 2022)

How I fee


welsh dragon said:


> Only if people keep using the same amount of electricity as they did last year and I doubt anyone will be doing that. Everyone will be doing everything they can to lessen the usage. Hopefully it won't be as bad as some think it will be.



How I feel (at the moment) is..........
If cool** I wear tracky bottoms and a fleece so hopefully that helps.
**all my life I have suffered from Renauds. 
I/we, fortunately, have enough money to last us.......so I will just stay warm. If the money lasts us then the 2 kids get the house.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2022)

Chicken Balti and rice for tea while watching Pointless. A new series at last. Richard Osman has left and it’s Sally Lyndsey assisting. It’s just her second show and just getting into the swing of things. Always weird with a change of presenter. I will watch The Coroner and Whitechapel this evening.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Chicken Balti and rice for tea while watching Pointless. A new series at last. Richard Osman has left and it’s Sally Lyndsey assisting. It’s just her second show and just getting into the swing of things. Always weird with a change of presenter. I will watch The Coroner and Whitechapel this evening.


Any good?
How has the local population changed over the series, and are they as deadly as murder she wrote!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Sep 2022)

Went for a ride this afternoon - which is good as I haven;t been well enough to go out much recently

Did manage a few miles yesterday with a 'wellness course' in the middle courtesy of the GP due to a failed blood test

both times I needed to wear gloves due to cold

looks like winter is on its way!!


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Went for a ride this afternoon - which is good as I haven;t been well enough to go out much recently
> 
> Did manage a few miles yesterday with a 'wellness course' in the middle courtesy of the GP due to a failed blood test
> 
> ...


Well if all you were wearing was a pair of gloves, why are you surprised at being cold whilst cycling?


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Had my Covid booster yesterday morning.
Around 9pm I started to feel fatigued, so went to bed.
I had a dreadful night. Tossing and turning, aching all over, hot & cold flushes and a bit delirious. Felt like I'd had a week of Flu all rolled into one night when I woke up......and my arm hurts. 
Feeling a bit better this morning, but feel like I've been through the wringer.
I didn't have any reaction to the previous 3 jabs.

The purchasers surveyor is turning up at 10 am and when he's finished we'll nip into Barnstaple to pick up my bike. Also got to buy a new shirt and tie for my nieces wedding in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Had my Covid booster yesterday morning.
> Around 9pm I started to feel fatigued, so went to bed.
> ...



Well, that has cheered me up. I am due booster at 08:20. No re-action to previous Covid jabs (is it 3, or, 4 so far?). Listening to you, I am expecting the worst. Plus, I may have to drive to Windsor (320 miles), later today.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2022)

Cooooooooeeeeee. Calm and dry here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2022)

Morning. It’s  and not due to clear for a couple of hours yet. Maybe not as heavy as it was so might have a short walk.

Enjoyed my telly last night. Tonight will be catch up on Doc Martin then watch All Creatures Great and Small.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Well, that has cheered me up. I am due booster at 08:20. No re-action to previous Covid jabs (is it 3, or, 4 so far?). Listening to you, I am expecting the worst. Plus, I may have to drive to Windsor (320 miles), later today.


MrsD had her booster at the same time.
She's OK. Just a bit tired.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2022)

Good day. It is a stunningly beautiful morning in Richmondshire. This is where we are staying, Richmond, North Yorkshire. The sky was a glorious pink about an hour ago and the town is bathed in brilliant autumn sunshine.

Slept till 6.40am after a day of moderate/tough walking around the Langthwaite area along the Arkle beck and up and over Fremington edge. Wonderful. Finished off with an excellent pint of Black Sheep in the Red Lion in Langthwaite which was the heart of the flood devastation in 2019.

Today we are walking in Coverdale on a walk which looks at the area's dairying heritage. That's the great thing about this walking festival. Each walk has a theme and has a knowledgeable leader who provides 2-3 minute snippets of information at stops along the way.

Yesterday's was about flood management initiatives in Swaledale. Very interesting.

Take care folks.


----------



## Paulus (22 Sep 2022)

Morning all.
MrsP says it's time to take the summer duvet, 4.5 tog, off of the bed and get the autumn one out of the box.10 tog, and onto the bed. Both duvets join together for the winter.
A nice long walk this morning around Trent Park with Millie this morning, it's about 7 miles all the way around, with brunch at the cafe before coming home. 
I hit a pothole on my touring bike and the rear wheel is now out of shape. I will try to true it, but it might be a job for the LBS. It's not pringled, so it is probably salvageable. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## mikeIow (22 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was switched to Octopus energy when my supplier went bust. I’ve been very impressed with their ethos and easy to understand explanation of the underlying issues. Their communications are first class as well, everything out in the open. I don’t have a direct debit, they’re happy with that, though they do encourage me to set one up. I pay my bill monthly by transferring an amount that includes the cost of the fuel that I’ve actually used, plus an additional amount to build a buffer for winter. *That way they have no access to my bank account should they or their billing system “ go rogue “*
> They also have a scheme where if you recommend someone to switch to them you each receive £50.


Have you heard of the Direct Debit Guarantee?
*if you or the billing organisation has made an error in the payment of a direct debit, you (the bank or building society) must pay the customer a full and immediate refund*.​
I wouldn’t worry about that: do you manage without any direct debits? 
Save yourself the time, let them do it.
Today is mostly wrestling an old dishwasher to see if we can lift into the boot for a scheduled tip run. Then some more gardening followed by a pub quiz later: I’m hoping for a ‘not last’ position by the end of the evening 🤣


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Sep 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Have you heard of the Direct Debit Guarantee?
> *if you or the billing organisation has made an error in the payment of a direct debit, you (the bank or building society) must pay the customer a full and immediate refund*.​
> I wouldn’t worry about that: do you manage without any direct debits?
> Save yourself the time, let them do it.
> Today is mostly wrestling an old dishwasher to see if we can lift into the boot for a scheduled tip run. Then some more gardening followed by a pub quiz later: I’m hoping for a ‘not last’ position by the end of the evening 🤣



I’ve nothing against Direct Debits as such. I’m aware of the Direct Debit “ guarantee “ Though that is ambiguous in that the the billing company can argue that their system says that the amount is correct leaving the money in their coffers while the issue is resolved. I’m quite happy to take my monthly readings and submit them online, there’s a really straightforward web page to do so, ( plus each time you submit a reading you get a “ spin” on a roulette style wheel where you can “ win” money off your bill. ) 
Works for me.


----------



## gavroche (22 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It’s  and not due to clear for a couple of hours yet. Maybe not as heavy as it was so might have a short walk.
> 
> Enjoyed my telly last night. Tonight will be catch up on Doc Martin then watch All Creatures Great and Small.



Mo, does your TV ever have time to cool off?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> Mo, does your TV ever have time to cool off?



Just an evening watcher. I never watch daytime telly unless it’s something really special.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Sep 2022)

Morning all. Dry at the moment with heavy rain due later.
Not sure what I will be doing. Wasn't well yesterday so nothing got done........maybe have another try today.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2022)

Today’s exciting postal delivery will be socks  Not just any socks, but Thorlo socks! They are more expensive than some, but I love the padding on the soles. They help my achy feet. Of course, losing a stone would help even more so must try harder in that department.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Well if all you were wearing was a pair of gloves, why are you surprised at being cold whilst cycling?



I didn't even say where I was wearing them


Answer - a circuit of canal paths towards Warrington and back!!!


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I didn't even say where I was wearing them
> 
> 
> Answer - a circuit of canal paths towards Warrington and back!!!


I didn't want to ask that!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Sep 2022)

Today's main task
looking after grandkids from lunchtime until their Mum gets back from work

actually we start with just the baby/toddler then pick up the oldest at school-chucking-out-time and the middle one will appear on 'his' bus a bit later

if they have any cake in the house then it tends to 'evaporate' at times - as does their supply of teabags


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2022)

What a lovely story 


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-62985430


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2022)

We had chicken portions. Its raining here now and the temp has dropped a bit.


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Well, that has cheered me up. I am due booster at 08:20. No re-action to previous Covid jabs (is it 3, or, 4 so far?). Listening to you, I am expecting the worst. Plus, I may have to drive to Windsor (320 miles), later today.



Hope it went well.
If it’s anyway reassuring, my in-laws ( both in their 80s ) have both had their boosters with out any reaction. As had my 26 year old daughter as she now works for the NHS, she had no reaction either .


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2022)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Brinklow loop, 24 miles ridden, a bit chilly first thing, I had trouble deciding, do I stay with summer kit, longs with a short and a long sleeved jersey, or do I break out the winter kit, in the end I went with summer kit plus a base layer and gloves, I had cold arms at first but got more comfortable as the ride progressed and the day warmed up. not a bad morning for a bike ride, grey with the sun peeping out occasionally, all accompanied by a stiff cold wind, I haven't been riding much and it was showing,this morning I'm working a bit harder and going a bit slower but I enjoyed getting out and stretching my legs.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Hope it went well.
> If it’s anyway reassuring, my in-laws ( both in their 80s ) have both had their boosters with out any reaction.



Thanks, had jab at 08:40, so far, I feel fine, but, don't tell Mrs @BoldonLad that, I am am enjoying being 'looked after", not sure how long I will be able to spin it out for. 

It was interesting to contrast my experience this time, with my wife's experience.

Although we both received texts on the same day, and, within a few minutes of each other, inviting us to make an appointment, and, of course, we both live at the same address. The website offered us totally different "venues".

My wife was given an appointment at a nearby church hall (10 minutes walk away). It appeared to be staffed by "outsourced" staff, and obviously was not designed as a health care location. 

Service was really slick, she interacted with two "staff", one to check her in, another to double check her Id, ask a few questions, and administer the jab. From entering the door, to walking out the door took less than 10 minutes.

I was given an appointment at a health centre which is a 20 minute drive away.

On arrival (on time 08:15 for 08:20 appointment), I was checked in, and asked to wait in a seating area, with numerous others.

Eventually called about 08:30 and progresses to a second staff member, who asked me the same questioners as the "greeter" (ie name, DOB), I was issued with a small piece of paper with a number on it, and, directed to another seated "queue", which appeared to be serving four "vaccination booths"..

Ten minutes later, 08:40, I was called ("next please", no mention of number), asked same questions again, various details entered into computer, jabbed and sent on my way. 

Not very slick.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2022)

Well lunch didn't go according to plan, fun and games with with the buses, the 12:06 bus didn't show up and when the 12:22 arrived it already had a wheelchair user in the wheelchair bay and we couldn't get on, they only allow one wheelchair user on at a time, we were going to Tina's cafe by the club but we then gave up on that idea and went across the road to the Cosy Cafe


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2022)

From my Facebook page this afternoon, lol!

A man walks into a bar. He reaches into his pocket and pulls out a little man, maybe a foot tall and a little piano. He puts them both on the bar, and the little guy starts playing Mozart as the man orders his drink.
The bartender says "I'm sure it's none of my business, but where did you find a little man who plays piano like that?"
The guy says "There's a genie outside granting wishes, I bet he's still there if you hurry."
The bartender runs outside, and moments later a bunch of ducks come in through the front door and start causing a big ruckus. The bartender says "You didn't tell me the genie was deaf, I asked for a million bucks, not a million ducks."
The guy says
Do you really think I asked for an eleven inch pianist?"


----------



## mikeIow (22 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve nothing against Direct Debits as such. I’m aware of the Direct Debit “ guarantee “ Though that is ambiguous in that the the billing company can argue that their system says that the amount is correct leaving the money in their coffers while the issue is resolved. I’m quite happy to take my monthly readings and submit them online, there’s a really straightforward web page to do so, ( plus each time you submit a reading you get a “ spin” on a roulette style wheel where you can “ win” money off your bill. )
> Works for me.



You get the free spin with direct debit too 😉


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2022)

We have been getting some much needed rain here. Been raining all afternoon


----------



## Paulus (22 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have been getting some much needed rain here. Been raining all afternoon



It'll be our turn later tonight.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> It'll be our turn later tonight.



Its arrived here.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> It'll be our turn later tonight.



Been with us since 10:30 this morning, and, still here


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Sep 2022)

Yup - been raining here all afternoon
however, we have had a fair amount of the stuff in the last few weeks - mostly overnight

I do note that the ground cannot be properly wet yet as the temperature is not hot and the canal paths are still dry


----------



## Dirk (22 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Hope it went well.
> If it’s anyway reassuring, my in-laws ( both in their 80s ) have both had their boosters with out any reaction.



MrsD is feeling rough now.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Yup - been raining here all afternoon
> however, we have had a fair amount of the stuff in the last few weeks - mostly overnight
> 
> I do note that the ground cannot be properly wet yet as the temperature is not hot and the canal paths are still dry



The ground here looks and feels wet, but at a spades depth its bone dry.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2022)

Who still has rain?


----------



## mikeIow (22 Sep 2022)

Well, the good news (well, startling, tbh!) is that we came second in our pub quiz….
….the bad news is that the mouse is back 😱
Got surprised 2 nights ago by one appearing in the little lounge. Managed to corner him, got him in an empty beer box, picked up, spun him round to stop him climbing out whilst lobbing him out the front door. Felt like a job well done…..
….but really I should have properly trapped him and driven him miles away….he’s back hiding behind the TV unit.
Or maybe it’s a relative. 
Who knows 🤷‍♂️
What I do know is that tomorrow is now Operation Evict Mouse Day 🐭🪦


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Sep 2022)

Still raining here in Coventry .
Night night everyone .


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2022)

Morning. It’s dark. 

Cat fed, big mug of decaf while I browse before heading out for a walk.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Sep 2022)

Rain overnight, tomatoes are still reluctant to turn red ( we planted seeds from some delicious IOW tomatoes from our local greengrocer)
I need some “ smart casual “ trousers so I’ll wander on down to our local Next shop for a browse. 
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☔️👍


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2022)

Coooooeeee. Lots of rain was had yesterday. Now its very misty here, but not cold.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Yay tis Fish Friday 
Off to Lynmouth to meet up with our best mates at lunchtime for Fish and chips on the sea front.
Feeling a lot better this morning. 
The purchasers surveyor came yesterday. All good.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2022)

Good morning from a dry and bright Coventry.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2022)

Morning all.
WoW.... ..it is a cold start to the day.
My Bro and SiL are about to board a plane and heading to Menorca.
I may have to go to Currys as it looks like my shredder has died. I will have one more try at resurrecting it first.


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2022)

Good morning all.
We have rain. The cats were a bit reluctant to go out , but they scuttled off anyway. A damp dog walk will be had today.
My rear wheel will be going to the LBS this morning.

My rant of the day.---- Barnet high street is again totally clogged with traffic because of more works going on. This has been going on all year. One lot gets finished, a week or so later another lot starts. It's gridlock out there. Traffic is trailing back in all directions trying to get into or through Barnet.
4 bus routes are turning short, all the alternative side roads are blocked, and once you get through Barnet, the main roads to St. Albans and Potters Bar also have temporary lights on them. The St. Albans road works have been going for 7 months! Grrr. My MP Has been emailed. Rant over.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## rustybolts (23 Sep 2022)

sink water is flooding shower tray , her indoors not best pleased ! I am off to Woodies for a "drain bomb" suction pump . Anybody know if its any good ?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2022)

A tad chilly out there this morning. A real autumnal nip in the air and the trees are changing and dropping some leaves.

I did the riverside trail followed by the hilly willy walk


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> A tad chilly out there this morning. A real autumnal nip in the air and the trees are changing and dropping some leaves.
> 
> I did the riverside trail followed by the hilly willy walk
> 
> ...


That's faster than Naismith allowed, slow down!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Sep 2022)

Hello you lot

ACtually awake and alert by 10:30 - which is unusual - normally up by 8 but the rest can take a while!!!

anyway - been out and got prescription for SWMBO
then went to Tesco for some milk

was going to make a start on choping doen the Holly tree in the back garden - wife has never liked it and it is getting out of hand now

but there was a heavy dew lat night so it can wait until it is dry - so probably not today!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2022)

Another rather weary 5 mile walk done. Not much water in the river but there was an angler trying his luck.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hello you lot
> 
> ACtually awake and alert by 10:30 - which is unusual - normally up by 8 but the rest can take a while!!!
> 
> ...


Usually a good sign of a spell of settled weather ahead.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2022)

Its been raining all afternoon here. We had fish and chips.


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2022)

Good evening all. 
Just had a Sea Bass fillet with veg and rice for tea Rather jummy.
Bike shop trued my wheel, but then pointed out that the rim is worn out and really needs to be changed. Because of that they didn't charge me anything  They will get the job of rebuilding the wheel though. The hub is still good.
A telly night tonight, MrsP will watch Strictly come prancing, and Coro. So I will listen to the footie on the radio. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Sep 2022)

Mrs Tenkaykev and I are out this evening. A friend is celebrating his 70th Birthday. He was quite an accomplished runner in his day. There's going to be lots of faces from the past, a Fiddle player to provide the music, could get messy...🎶🍺


----------



## rustybolts (23 Sep 2022)

rustybolts said:


> sink water is flooding shower tray , her indoors not best pleased ! I am off to Woodies for a "drain bomb" suction pump . Anybody know if its any good ?



The "drain bomb" suction pump is a mighty effective piece of kit , it worked a treat.


----------



## rustybolts (23 Sep 2022)




----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2022)

Hello! We are home after a great few days in Yorkshire. Richmond is a lovely town. Visited the castle for the first time. It's a very good castle.

Took the scenic route home - Aysgarth >Kettlewell >Grassington >Skipton. This is a route you'd take on a bike rather than drive! Stopped in Kettlewell to get a cup of tea at a pub - sacrilege I know. There are two pubs in Kettlewell. Only one is by the river. Someone is taking the piss.











😂😂


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its been raining all afternoon here. We had fish and chips.



It the exact opposite with me in Coventry . It’s been sunny all afternoon and chips are off the menu until I hit 12 stone again. Unless we are on holiday , which is why a lot of chips were eaten when we were in Saundersfoot a couple of weeks ago . 😀😀. Cannot think why I put on weight that week .😂😂


----------



## Paulus (23 Sep 2022)

Looks like we might be in for a bit more rain. The clouds are gathering.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its been raining all afternoon here. We had fish and chips.


A near cloudless sky, all day here.

Does dirk know about the fish and chips?


----------



## Dirk (23 Sep 2022)

We had Fish & Chips on the sea front at Lynmouth with our best mates.
Weather was glorious and Lynmouth was rammed. Thought all the Grockles had gone home!
Excellent pint of Exmoor Gold in the Mariners. 
Our other best mates have got their completion date and will be moving to Somerset on 7th October.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Sep 2022)

Mrs exlaser and daughter will be watching strictly . Me I will be pretending to youngish and watching YouTube videos . If you are interested in quality of the bikes from the big outsourced manufacturers , bottom brackets etc give Hambini a Google . He really knows his stuff, he must do as he is always being threatened with legal stuff but they always back down because he is a engineer with the facts to back his views. He also manufactures very very high end bottom brackets . 
BUT BE WARNED, his presentation style is a potty mouthed 15 year old boy. 😂😂😀


----------



## rustybolts (23 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Mrs exlaser and daughter will be watching strictly . Me I will be pretending to youngish and watching YouTube videos . If you are interested in quality of the bikes from the big outsourced manufacturers , bottom brackets etc give Hambini a Google . He really knows his stuff, he must do as he is always being threatened with legal stuff but they always back down because he is a engineer with the facts to back his views. He also manufactures very very high end bottom brackets .
> BUT BE WARNED, his presentation style is a potty mouthed 15 year old boy. 😂😂😀



I subscribed to Hambini on YouTube , very good content indeed !


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2022)

Come on, own up, who is it?


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Sep 2022)

Well, look at me, up and awake well after my usual bedtime. A splendid evening celebrating a friend’s 70th, tempered by the poignancy of recently losing one of our mates who didn’t make it. @Mo1959 is usually first on parade, perhaps I can gain the crown of being last to bed 😴


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Sep 2022)

Nope . I am still awake and being very old as I am watching itv 3 😂😂😂


----------



## rustybolts (23 Sep 2022)

few night owls left  usually about 1am


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Sep 2022)

Night night everyone .


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Well, look at me, up and awake well after my usual bedtime. A splendid evening celebrating a friend’s 70th, tempered by the poignancy of recently losing one of our mates who didn’t make it. @Mo1959 is usually first on parade,* perhaps I can gain the crown of being last to bed* 😴


Naay lad


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

_Well, I'm not a religious man, but I've found if you say "No" to everything, you can hardly tell the difference._


----------



## rustybolts (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2022)

Morning. If the BBC Weather website showing the nearest weather station can be believed it is only 3 degrees outside. There’s certainly stars twinkling. I’ll soon find out when I head out.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2022)

Coooooooeee. Apparently it's 5 degree here and we can expect rain by 7am . Autumn is well and truly here although it still gets warm by the afternoon. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> We had Fish & Chips on the sea front at Lynmouth with our best mates.
> Weather was glorious and Lynmouth was rammed. Thought all the Grockles had gone home!
> Excellent pint of Exmoor Gold in the Mariners.
> Our other best mates have got their completion date and will be moving to Somerset on 7th October.



I do like Exmoor Gold. A very fine ale.


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2022)

Good morning all. 
I am currently watching the women's road race from Australia on the iplayer. 
Its started to rain out there. 
Here, it's a nice bright start to the day if a tad cool.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2022)

Good morning people, my Good Lady wants to go shopping today, the trouble is that where she wants go is almost an hour each way on the bus and we'll have got round the place in half an hour, but at least the wheelchair has been fixed, we broke it again.


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Might nip down to the caravan this morning to check that it's all OK. 
Thinking of going away for a few days somewhere not too far away.
Best to get a trip in now, as we might not get another opportunity for a few months due to the forthcoming house move.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2022)

Not long back a brisk 8.6 mile walk. Really chilly but absolutely gorgeous. I will enjoy my porridge now.


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not long back a brisk 8.6 mile walk. Really chilly but absolutely gorgeous. I will enjoy my porridge now.



I'm eating my porridge now, with some added strawberries, blueberries and a spoonful of honey.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2022)

God. Another 2 hours of Strictly tonight and we can't even escape the dross as ITV has The Masked Dancer and The Voice. I detest these type of programmes so much.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2022)

Morning all. I refuse to use an alarm so ended up sleeping till 0740.
Been to Aldi as I have decided to make a chilli and needed 'stuff' for it.
A beautiful day....clear blue skies, a proper autumn day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks,
A wonderful evening celebrating a friends 70th. Lots of faces from the past, some I'd not seen for over 30 years but we picked up the banter as though we'd seen each other yesterday. Spoke with a friend who is going to walk Lands End John O' Groats next year, he sets off in March, I'm really envious as it's something I've long contemplated. The evening finished with me on the dance floor wizzing around to an Irish Reel. I'm feeling a bit fragile this morning so no parkrun for me, I may head out later if sufficiently rested.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️☀️


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> God. Another 2 hours of Strictly tonight and we can't even escape the dross as ITV has The Masked Dancer and The Voice. I detest these type of programmes so much.



We had a row words over this last night. As we have a 2nd lounge with tv the deal is.....anything MrsD wants to watch that I don't.... she uses 'her' lounge. Last night she got it in her head that we should watch it together. I ended up shouting and with the odd expletives before she retreated in a sulk, leaving me to watch some recorded stuff.
Hope it doesn't happen again but there is no way I will watch that s****.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A wonderful evening celebrating a friends 70th. Lots of faces from the past, some I'd not seen for over 30 years but we picked up the banter as though we'd seen each other yesterday. Spoke with a friend who is going to walk Lands End John O' Groats next year, he sets off in March, I'm really envious as it's something I've long contemplated. The evening finished with me on the dance floor wizzing around to an Irish Reel. I'm feeling a bit fragile this morning so no parkrun for me, I may head out later if sufficiently rested.
> Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️☀️



That's bizarre.......as I was on my walk this morning I had the very same thought that I wouldn't mind giving that a go, but highly impractical with a pet that I won't leave with anyone else or put in a cattery. Also, I am one of the least confident people you could meet and would be terrified arranging all the logistics that would be involved! Nice thought though. I have walked 195 miles this month so far.


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> God. Another 2 hours of Strictly tonight and we can't even escape the dross as ITV has The Masked Dancer and The Voice. I detest these type of programmes so much.



Try Crossfire on the iplayer, 3 episodes, a holiday goes badly wrong. A good cast, Keely Hawes leads.
Or, A State of happiness, also on the I player. A Norwegian program with some subtitles about the lives of a small town in Norway when North sea oil was first discovered.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

rustybolts said:


>


Sup!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Try Crossfire on the iplayer, 3 episodes, a holiday goes badly wrong. A good cast, Keely Hawes leads.
> Or, A State of happiness, also on the I player. A Norwegian program with some subtitles about the lives of a small town in Norway when North sea oil was first discovered.



I was going to catch up on Crossfire but read several comments on the forum saying it wasn't great. I might give it a go. Failing that there is a Brokenwood Mysteries on the Drama channel that will do me. Oh, and I could catch up on Bloodlands too.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not long back a brisk 8.6 mile walk. Really chilly but absolutely gorgeous. I will enjoy my porridge now.


A really chilly hilly willy walk?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> A really chilly hilly willy walk?



Nope.........just a circle today.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope.........just a circle today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 662137


S'nogood


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Sep 2022)

Caught up on the World Championships this morning
Never get really excited by time trials - but it was OK - and now deleted a lot of space on the Tivo box as I recorded the live version as well


went out to a local restaurant last night - wasn;t sure we would get a table but it was only half full which is probably a sign of the times
probably time to head for the farm shop now - and I need to get a pull cord for the bathroom light - I was putting it off as a 'friend' was supposed to be 'doing' the bathrooms for us
But as he seems to be ignoring us we have gone with a local company - who do better quality stuff and are doing a load of other stuff atthe same time - but not until April.
And my wife won;t be happy having a shower with no light in the winter!!!

Anyway - I'm off - using teh car as the Met Office says it'll start raining soon!


----------



## mikeIow (24 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I was going to catch up on Crossfire but read several comments on the forum saying it wasn't great. I might give it a go. Failing that there is a Brokenwood Mysteries on the Drama channel that will do me. Oh, and I could catch up on Bloodlands too.



We were worried about the reviews, but watched anyway….it was decent enough, I’d say. A couple of annoying things to me, but broadly engaging enough 😎👍


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2022)

mikeIow said:


> We were worried about the reviews, but watched anyway….it was decent enough, I’d say. A couple of annoying things to me, but broadly engaging enough 😎👍



I thought the same. The reviews weren't good, but it was ok. 
Keely Hawes is always worth watching.


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2022)

I bought a new frying pan in Tesco today for 15 pounds and got 15 points on my club card, then stopped for petrol and put 15 pounds worth of petrol in and got only 7 points? Why the discrepency ? My wife said she can't afford to shop at Tesco too often as it is too expensive.
I intended to go for a ride today but felt lazy so didn't bother. Not possible tomorrow either so will have to be on Monday now, weather permitting.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> I bought a new frying pan in Tesco today for 15 pounds and got 15 points on my club card, then stopped for petrol and put 15 pounds worth of petrol in and got only 7 points? Why the discrepency ? My wife said she can't afford to shop at Tesco too often as it is too expensive.
> I intended to go for a ride today but felt lazy so didn't bother. Not possible tomorrow either so will have to be on Monday now, weather permitting.


Had it been an Esso station with a Tesco Express, you'd have got only five points.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2022)

Well that turned into a bit of an adventure, the shopping was OK. my Good Lady got the Xmas present she wanted, the Marks & Sparks posh sandwiches and cake were nice, the travel wasn't, half an hour waiting for a bus on the way out, one bus didn't show up, on the way back the bus that should have taken us all the way home terminated in the bus station, the driver told us there wasn't a driver available to take it onward, we had to go round to the Burges to get a bus home from there, we ended up arriving home at a quarter past three having left home at quarter past ten.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Well that turned into a bit of an adventure, the shopping was OK. my Good Lady got the Xmas present she wanted, the Marks & Sparks posh sandwiches and cake were nice, the travel wasn't, half an hour waiting for a bus on the way out, one bus didn't show up, on the way back the bus that should have taken up all the way home terminated in the bus station, the driver told us there wasn't a driver available to take it onward, we had to go round to the Burges to get a bus home from there, we ended up arriving home at a quarter past three having left home at quarter past ten.


That sounds just like how they "operate" them round these parts. 
Wasn't Second was it?


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> That sounds just like how they "operate" them round these parts.
> Wasn't Second was it?




West Midland Travel, I think they're short of bus drivers at the minute.


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> West Midland Travel, I think they're short of bus drivers at the minute.



This seems to be a problem up and down the country, not only for bus companies, but railway companies as well. They don't actually employ enough staff to operate the published services, but rely on staff working rest days and doing overtime.
When staff don't want to work on their days off, or do a few hours O/T, services get cancelled.


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2022)

I haven't got a TV......


----------



## Paulus (24 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> I haven't got a TV......



Doing late duties on a Saturday evening used to be a blessing in disguise as we were at work and didn't have to watch the dross that was on TV.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> I bought a new frying pan in Tesco today for 15 pounds and got 15 points on my club card, then stopped for petrol and put 15 pounds worth of petrol in and got only 7 points? Why the discrepency ? My wife said she can't afford to shop at Tesco too often as it is too expensive.
> I intended to go for a ride today but felt lazy so didn't bother. Not possible tomorrow either so will have to be on Monday now, weather permitting.



I would guess the points difference is because about 60% of the petrol price is tax, so, not income for Tesco.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Doing late duties on a Saturday evening used to be a blessing in disguise as we were at work and didn't have to watch the dross that was on TV.



I recall the days (pre sky etc) when Saturday night tv was good. No more though.


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2022)

Strictly is starting tonight and I am going to have to put up with it for the next few weeks as my wife likes it.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2022)

I hate strictly. Its the worst TV ever. All that prancing and jumping around making idiots of themselves


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate strictly. Its the worst TV ever. All that prancing and jumping around making idiots of themselves


Now if they were to do a "Riverdance" Special, see who's left standing after ten minutes and mark from there.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Now if they were to do a "Riverdance" Special, see who's left standing after ten minutes and mark from there.





Not many I think.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Not many I think.


Be done and dusted in one night then.


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Sep 2022)

There is a shortage of bus drivers for the same reason there is a storage of HGV drivers .

Anyway night night everyone . 😀


----------



## Dirk (25 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Had a phone call last night from an old mate from Birmingham.
He and his missus are staying at Woolacombe in their motorhome and he was wondering if we were in. Anyway, we've arranged to meet up for Sunday lunch at SQs, which will be nice.



welsh dragon said:


> I hate strictly. Its the worst TV ever. All that prancing and jumping around making idiots of themselves


As I said to MrsD last night when she mentioned an article about Strictly in her newspaper - "I have less interest in Strictly than Greta Thurnberg has in watching Top Fuel drag racing."


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2022)

Cooooooeee. Blooming cold here. 3 deg and misty

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> There is a shortage of bus drivers for the same reason there is a storage of HGV drivers .
> 
> Anyway night night everyone . 😀



Is that because they want to advance themselves and become astronauts ?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Sep 2022)

A cold start here. Its now reached a heady 8° with a high of 16° promised.
My new shredder is crap** and jammed twice even though I put a maximum 2 sheets in. It can go back to currys tomorrow.
**I spent more time clearing it than shredding


----------



## Paulus (25 Sep 2022)

Morning all, a tad cool, but a sunny start to the day. 
We are off to Kenwood House in Hampstead this morning. A long walk through the grounds and then out onto Hampstead Heath. It's a great place for a walk with the dog with great views across London.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate strictly. Its the worst TV ever. All that prancing and jumping around making idiots of themselves



Is that not football?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A cold start here. Its now reached a heady 8° with a high of 16° promised.
> My new shredder is crap** and jammed twice even though I put a maximum 2 sheets in. It can go back to currys tomorrow.
> **I spent more time clearing it than shredding



Bed sheets ?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Is that not football?





All much of a muchness and may as well be.


----------



## Paulus (25 Sep 2022)

Views from Hampstead heath.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Views from Hampstead heath.
> View attachment 662327
> 
> 
> View attachment 662331


Building or riverside cranes in the first picture?


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate strictly. Its the worst TV ever. All that prancing and jumping around making idiots of themselves



I have to say , it’s not my type of program but I don’t hate it . I save my hate for programs like , married at first sight, I am a celebrity get me out of there, Love Island etc . They really grind my gears . 😀😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 Sep 2022)

Afternoon everyone. I am busy chilling and googling after sailing. Would anyone like to guess what’s on the tv in background, yes it’s last nights Strictly 😂😀.
The good thing is mrs exlaser is only watching the dances and the scoring and fast forwarding though the rest 😂😂😀


----------



## Paulus (25 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Building or riverside cranes in the first picture?



Building, along the riverside.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I have to say , it’s not my type of program but I don’t hate it . I save my hate for programs like , married at first sight, I am a celebrity get me out of there, Love Island etc . They really grind my gears . 😀😀





All of those so called reality programmes really get on my errrr.......nerves. can't stand any of them.


----------



## Paulus (25 Sep 2022)

I don't mind Strictly, at least they are learning a skill, and the duffers get voted off, most of the time anyway.
This is the only reality show I watch though.
Ps, I do like dancing myself, and have done since a teenager.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> I don't mind Strictly, at least they are learning a skill, and the duffers get voted off, most of the time anyway.
> This is the only reality show I watch though.
> Ps, I do like dancing myself, and have done since a teenager.


Do we put your name forward for next time then?


----------



## Paulus (25 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Do we put your name forward for next time then?



Not with my knees


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Not with my knees


That's okay, you can leave them in the dressing room.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2022)

From my facebook page tonight, Lol!

3 guys in a club, sit and brag about how successful their sons are.
1st father says:" my son is a successful doctor he just bought his friend a Ferrari". 
2nd father says:" my son is such an entrepreneur he sold off an invention of his and bought his friend a yacht ".
3rd father says:" well my son is a CEO of a global corporation, and he bought his friend a castle.

As they were talking a another guy walks past, and asked what they were talking about?

So the three replied they were talking about how successful and rich their sons were, so they asked him whether he has a son, which he replied yes.
So they asked him:" what does your son do for a living?"

In which he replied:" well he is a gay stripper".

With gaping mouths, they say:" well you must be so disappointed in him".

In which he replies:"not at all, He's doing quite well his 3 boyfriends just bought him a Ferrari, a yacht and a castle.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2022)

Either there's summat really worth watching on the telly, or, you're all in beds(hopefully your own) wrapped up and trying to get to sleep.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> God. Another 2 hours of Strictly tonight and we can't even escape the dross as ITV has The Masked Dancer and The Voice. I detest these type of programmes so much.



Yep. I hardly bother to watch terrestrial TV these days. Most of it's shite. If I want TV, which is rare, usually scroll through Netflix or Prime.


----------



## Paulus (26 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yep. I hardly bother to watch terrestrial TV these days. Most of it's shite. If I want TV, which is rare, usually scroll through Netflix or Prime.



That's what I do on Netflix or Prime, scroll through, and decide there's nothing of interest there either.


----------



## Paulus (26 Sep 2022)

Morning all from a damp and rainy Barnet. 
I have the excitement of the fortnightly Sainsbury's delivery in the next hour. There are a couple of substitutions they can have back. Trout fillets instead of fish pie mix, and flavoured yoghurt instead of natural. 
The first of the bin lorries have been down. 
The start of another busy day in paradise


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> That's what I do on Netflix or Prime, scroll through, and decide there's nothing of interest there either.



I do find stuff from time to time but most of it's what I call "ironing TV" - it keeps me occupied while I'm ironing and doesn't require much attention.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2022)

Cooooeeeee. A cold and wet night for us. The most we can expect today is 13 deg with rainy stuff. 

I have Netflix and amazon prime as well. Some stuff is good and some is rubbish.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Had some rain overnight, it's a bit damp out there!
Neighbour is just off to w*** in his VW Golf - daresay he won't be back until 5.30pm. I keep nagging him to retire but he seems hesitant. Don't know why, he's better off than me. Some people, eh?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2022)

Good day. Been awake far too long after waking up to very heavy rain about 4.30 It's damp and cold outside and a bit bloody chilly indoors as well. So this heating business. I'm beginning to think it's a bit tricky. Yes, we want to spend the absolute minimum but if possible avoid sackcloth and ashes. Two weeks ago, without any prompting from me, Mrs P declared, in front of five witnesses, the heating wouldn't be going on till November 8th when we return from California. Paul was very happy and to be honest putting on a heavy fleece and cosy slippers I'm fine with. Last night Mrs P came in muttering - a bad sign. This morning I've set the thermostat at 17 and the CH ran for 25 minutes. Plan is to take the edge off the early morning chill. I reckon +/- 30 minutes gas is reasonable. It's too early to think about running the wood burner all day.

I know I've been largely AWOL. Apologies. I've read but said little. holibobs last week, loads of stuff to do as well before we head off to the States. That's sort of caught up with me and I have a huge list of stuff to do before we go. It's so mundane I won't bore you but here's a taster: fit new kitchen door draught excluder, buy a new pill dispenser box, clean the chain saw. See riveting isn't it?  Oh, yes. Cancel the milk before we go away. 

Very busy week ahead; U3A Regional Group meeting today, small person tomorrow, U3A committee meeting Wednesday, U3A IT Workshop Thursday afternoon, cycle club AGM Thursday evening...................raining Friday but hoping to get a ride.

That's more like a w**k schedule than retirement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2022)

Good morning from a damp, chilly and windy Coventry.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2022)

'Tis 'orrible ere. 
Just a bit of "shopping" to do eg a trip to Boots chemist and probably take this feeble shredder back.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> 'Tis 'orrible ere.
> Just a bit of "shopping" to do eg a trip to Boots chemist and probably take this feeble shredder back.





Which one did you get?


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2022)

@PaulSB .....how do you plan your milk requirements ??
Ours varies so much I wouldn't know what to order.
We did it years ago when the kids were young but I don't know how.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Which one did you get?



Rexel Style @ 30 quid.
I actually chose a Rexel @ 44 quid but the guy took the wrong one to the till so I went with it. 
I honestly feed 2 sheets max into it but it jammed twice and now will only work in reverse.


----------



## Sterlo (26 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Rexel Style @ 30 quid.
> I actually chose a Rexel @ 44 quid but the guy took the wrong one to the till so I went with it.
> I honestly feed 2 sheets max into it but it jammed twice and now will only work in reverse.



Does that mean you can unshred things?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB .....how do you plan your milk requirements ??
> Ours varies so much I wouldn't know what to order.
> We did it years ago when the kids were young but I don't know how.



OK I'm back cancelled the milk for our California trip.  Our milklady (person?) delivers Monday, Wednesday, Friday and we have three pints on each delivery. This is usually perfect. If we have too much/not enough we text her to alter the delivery. If we run out over the weekend I just pick up a pint. We keep two 500ml cartons of emergency longlife milk in the store cupboard. Generally works out OK.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2022)

I should add if we're cooking something which needs a lot of milk - cheese sauce etc. - we use the longlife if we're low on milk.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> 'Tis 'orrible ere.
> Just a bit of "shopping" to do eg a trip to Boots chemist and *probably take this feeble shredder back.*


There should be no probable about it. From what you posted elsewhere it's not fit for purpose, or up to the job in hand.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Rexel Style @ 30 quid.
> I actually chose a Rexel @ 44 quid but the guy took the wrong one to the till so I went with it.
> I honestly feed 2 sheets max into it but it jammed twice and now will only work in reverse.


You put shredded material in and it comes out as a complete document!


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2022)

Where's Mo this morn?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2022)

Pensioner crisis alert. Help. Help......please......






The sweetener dispenser has jammed......


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> You put shredded material in and it comes out as a complete document!



My stage name was David Nixon


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Pensioner crisis alert. Help. Help......please......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suppose it hasn't jammed, it's empty!


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> My stage name was David Nixon


A cousin called Richard?


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2022)

Calling @Mo1959 are you OK? also @numbnuts are you OK?


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Sep 2022)

Nothing even vaguely interesting to report but I am living dangerously as I am on my second coffee of the morning and we are going out soon . It could end in tears 😂😀.
Have a good day everyone . 😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Sep 2022)

A run this morning with Mrs Tenkaykev over the Heath. The sandy parts of the tracks were very sandy indeed, almost like running on a beach. Must go over there more often, it's more challenging but a lot more interesting and certainly kinder on the joints than tarmac. ( and a lot more forgiving if you take a tumble, DAMHIKT )
Time for coffee and a spot of lunch.


----------



## Paulus (26 Sep 2022)

All a bit quiet today, everyone busy?


----------



## Dirk (26 Sep 2022)

Liver & onions for dinner tonight.


----------



## Paulus (26 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Lives & onions for dinner tonight.



We've got the remains of the vegetable lasagne I cooked a couple of days back.


----------



## rustybolts (26 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where's Mo this morn?





dave r said:


> Calling @Mo1959 are you OK? also @numbnuts are you OK?



Mo last here on saturday I think , hope shes ok , somebody said numbnuts is taking a break from forums for a while


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Lives & onions for dinner tonight.


Whose lives, and did they taste okay.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> All a bit quiet today, everyone busy?


Quiet!
I've been in graveyards with more going on than here today.


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Sep 2022)

My daughter is a goth so she would much rather be in a graveyard than on a forum with old people that she thinks should be dead already . 😂😂😂😀
We need @Mo1959 and @numbnuts back 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2022)

Cooooooeeee. Its dark as dark can be and raining .

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## rustybolts (27 Sep 2022)

Back from a very light jog of 5k , very chilly out , stay safe folks


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks,
Black bin, walking group, veg box AND Mrs Tenkaykev has her Covid booster. The closest available venue for the jab is the Ferry Port, If my next check in to the forum begins “ Bonjour mes amis” then you’ll know that we joined the wrong queue. 
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2022)

Hello! It's dark and wet. I've spent the last 90 minutes trying to understand my British Gas charges. See the Energy Bill Increases thread if you're in the slightest bit interested. I'm not!!!  Just a problem I could do without and have no idea how to solve.

Tuesday so it's small person day and I must get ready for that next. I've nearly finished the huge list of very boring stuff I had to do. There's interesting things left on my list (BG apart) but the shite is dealt with.  I'm worried for @Mo1959 and @numbnuts - come on guys gives us all a wave 

OK must go as small person needs collecting and I have to get her breakfast ready, play things out and so on before I go.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm worried for @Mo1959 and @numbnuts - come on guys gives us all a wave



Perhaps they’ve eloped together and are on their way to Gretna…


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2022)

Good morning from a murky Coventry, I had to put the heating on this morning  , dentist later.


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2022)

Goid morning all. 
We had beautiful red sky first thing, but now it's fully clouded over. Its also a bit cool outside. 
A few jobs to do today which will mean the opportunity for a bimble out on the bike. 
.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Sold a bike to my neighbour yesterday for 2k. 
He's very happy with it.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2022)

morning all and a BIG  to everyone.
Dark and heavy rain 1st thing......still looks threatening up there.

Did anyone see Saturn?? It was too cloudy here.


----------



## gavroche (27 Sep 2022)

Salut. Wet, grey and windy here so far so not a day to go anywhere. 
Attending the funeral of grandson's hamster this afternoon, in our garden.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> Salut. Wet, grey and windy here so far so not a day to go anywhere.
> Attending the funeral of grandson's hamster this afternoon, in our garden.



Will you be wearing black ?


----------



## gavroche (27 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Will you be wearing black ?



I think I will be the one digging the hole.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2022)

Cottage pie today


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cottage pie today


With real cottages used?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> With real cottages used?





No thank goodness


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No thank goodness


The thatch could be a great source of fibre.


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cottage pie today



Fish pie for tea in this household.


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2022)

Plus, I've got a pot of vegetable soup on the go at the moment.


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> Fish pie for tea in this household.



Banana sandwiches lunchtime, faggots tonight. Dentist consisted of a filling and a clean. A bag full of used blister packs taken down Superdrug this morning for recycling, with my Good lady being on 20 tablets a day and me being on 3 it doesn't take long to generate a bag of used blister packs.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Banana sandwiches lunchtime, faggots tonight. Dentist consisted of a filling and a clean. A bag full of used blister packs taken down Superdrug this morning for recycling, with my Good lady being on 20 tablets a day and me being on 3 it doesn't take long to generate a bag of used blister packs.



Didn't know about the blister pack recycling option. 👍


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Didn't know about the blister pack recycling option. 👍



Super Drug in Market Way in the city centre will take them, we get about 2 or 3 bags full a year.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Didn't know about the blister pack recycling option. 👍



Our local WI collects them. I pass mine to a neighbour who is a WI member.


----------



## Dirk (27 Sep 2022)

Haggis, Tatties & Neeps for us tonight.


----------



## rustybolts (28 Sep 2022)

good morning folks ! have a good day


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2022)

Coooeeeeee. Dark and cool here

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Sep 2022)

Good morning folks,
Lovely post jab lunch on Poole Quay yesterday. We had to cross the old lifting bridge to get to the Ferry Terminal, the bridge started a lift as we approached so we got to watch the full raise/lower procedure. We went to the Oriol Café which is in the premises that used to be the Seaman's Mission, we each had a bottle of “ Golden Years “ from the local Sandbanks Brewery to wash down our baguette, salad and chips. 
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## Paulus (28 Sep 2022)

Good morning all. 
A nice bright start to the day here in Barnet. 
All the usual things to do today, starting with a walk across the fields with the dog.
A ride out on the bike later, and then some domestics. The carpets look a bit hairy and in need of the vacuum cleaner's attention.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2022)

A beautiful but chilly start to the day. If I was up to it I would dress up warm and go for a walk.
Must return the shredder this morning. I should have returned it on Monday but life got in the way.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2022)

@welsh dragon ....not putting you on the spot but I think you are closer to Mo than us rabble. Do you know if she is well ?


----------



## Dirk (28 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Nipping down to the village this morning to see my solicitor for an update on the house purchase in Watchet.
Our estate agents rang yesterday to say that our sale is moving ahead nicely.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon ....not putting you on the spot but I think you are closer to Mo than us rabble. Do you know if she is well ?



I haven't heard from her today. She may well be off on one of her epic walks. I shall investigate. I was right. She was walking 🚶‍♂️


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I haven't heard from her today. She may well be off on one of her epic walks. I shall investigate. I was right. She was walking 🚶‍♂️



So long as she is well.
Give her my best wishes (I am sure others join in).


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> So long as she is well.
> Give her my best wishes (I am sure others join in).


Agree with you.


However, did you notice there was another UK winner of the eurolottery announced at the end of last week?


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Lovely post jab lunch on Poole Quay yesterday. We had to cross the old lifting bridge to get to the Ferry Terminal, the bridge started a lift as we approached so we got to watch the full raise/lower procedure. We went to the Oriol Café which is in the premises that used to be the Seaman's Mission,* we each had a bottle of “ Golden Years “ from the local Sandbanks Brewery to wash down our baguette, salad and chips.*
> Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍



It is a hard life, but, you are doing an excellent job


----------



## Paulus (28 Sep 2022)

I've been invited to book my Covid booster, and if I want to, have the flu jab at the same time. I will probably go for both. I have to let them know about the flu jab when i get to the Docs. I know some people think it's an overload of vaccine, but I'll risk it for a biscuit. 
------
Booked for Saturday the 8th of October.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Agree with you.
> 
> 
> However, did you notice there was another UK winner of the eurolottery announced at the end of last week?





Mo is my bestest friend don't you know


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (28 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Agree with you.
> 
> 
> However, did you notice there was another UK winner of the eurolottery announced at the end of last week?



It wisnae me! 

Sorry folks. I just couldn’t be bothered with CC for a few days. Nothing exciting to report anyway. It all gets a bit mundane repeating what I’m normally up to every day as I live such a quiet life.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I haven't heard from her today. She may well be off on one of her epic walks. I shall investigate*. I was right. She was walking *🚶‍♂️



Pleased to hear @Mo1959 is well.

Bit disappointing result however, I was thinking, perhaps something exciting and scandal worthy had happened, eg she had run off, with @numbnuts. I suppose we will just have to stick with boring stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2022)

Chicken curry and rice for us today.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It wisnae me!
> 
> Sorry folks. I just couldn’t be bothered with CC for a few days. Nothing exciting to report anyway. It all gets a bit mundane repeating what I’m normally up to every day as I live such a quiet life.


You would say that though, not wanting everyone knowing.

IF, if it wasn't you it might be getting a bit more exciting soon.

Yer okay, that's the main thing.
Wealth isn't much without yer health.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.

One day, the maid asked Portia for a raise.

Upset at the suggestion, her employer asked, “Now, Darcy, why do you think you deserve a pay increase?”

“There are three reasons,” announced Darcy confidently. “The first is that I iron better than you.”

“Says who?” asked Portia.

“Your husband.”

“Oh.”

“The second reason is that I am a better cook than you,” continued Darcy.

“Who said that?”

“Your husband.”

“OK.”

“The third reason,” concluded Darcy, driving her point home, “is that I am better at sex than you.”

Sensing a pattern, a concerned Portia asked, “Did my husband say that as well?”

Darcy replied, “No, the gardener did.”


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It wisnae me!
> 
> Sorry folks. I just couldn’t be bothered with CC for a few days. Nothing exciting to report anyway. It all gets a bit mundane repeating what I’m normally up to every day as I live such a quiet life.



Bloody hell Mo.....would you mind knocking first.....you gave me a fright.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Pleased to hear @Mo1959 is well.
> 
> Bit disappointing result however, I was thinking, perhaps something exciting and scandal worthy had happened, eg she had run off, with @numbnuts. I suppose we will just have to stick with boring stuff.



You know that picture of Paddington walking down the road while holding someones hand? I had a vision of Mo walking down the road hanging on to Numnuts' erh ahh uhm bits.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've been invited to book my Covid booster, and if I want to, have the flu jab at the same time. I will probably go for both. I have to let them know about the flu jab when i get to the Docs. I know some people think it's an overload of vaccine, but I'll risk it for a biscuit.
> ------
> Booked for Saturday the 8th of October.



Did the same, one in each arm!


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Sep 2022)

From yesterday’s trip.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2022)

The yoga class I attend gave us a good workout this morning, it was a big class as well, eighteen of us, the largest class I've seen since I've been doing that class. Home, got changed then helped my Good Lady into her wheelchair and we went down Jubilee Junction in Jubilee Crescent for lunch, I like their egg on toast, they give you three eggs, most cafes only give two and some only one, called into Asda on the way back then spent most of the afternoon pottering round the garden, now cooking us roast chicken legs for dinner.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Sep 2022)

Good evening! Late. Again! It's been a beautiful day in my bit of Lancashire.......................Mrs P has just gone out to walk up to the club and it's started peeing down. She won't be happy. I'm sat here in jeans and T-shirt rather than a heavy fleece, yes the wood burner is busy burning wood and what a difference it makes. Put the heating on yesterday morning to take the chill off the house because small one would be with us. Ran the CH to 20C for 90 minutes and used 12kWh which is +/-£1.25, the house was OK all day after this but got a bit chilly from 7.00pm onwards. Think there must be a way to manage the CH at a sensible level with out it running flat out. I'm thinking £2.50/day is £17.50/week which for 20 weeks to March would be £350 in gas. Reasonable.

Today? Well I had a U3A committee meeting and have done loads of household and cycle club admin. Slowly but surely knocking everything off my "must do before I go away" list. Next thing is to tidy up the cycle club minutes from the 2021 AGM as it's our AGM 2022 tomorrow night. With a bit of luck I won't get re-elected! Ha!

I'm looking for glasses and as I'm fed up with Boots for other reasons I'm going to Specsavers. Looked at the website and discovered one can try on the specs virtually. Brilliant. First the site scans your face for an image, this is saved and then each time one clicks on a frame there is an option for "virtual try on" which produces a 3D image of me wearing them! I LOVE THIS!

Pleased to see @Mo1959 has appeared.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> From yesterday’s trip.
> 
> View attachment 662678
> 
> ...


The old(1938) coat of arms. No supporters, they came along later. Then came the mermaid.

Would you believe that's a dolphin on the shield?


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> The old(1938) coat of arms. No supporters, they came along later. Then came the mermaid.
> 
> Would you believe that's a dolphin on the shield?



Yes, It's very stylised, more like a mythical creature. I've got a Poole Pottery Dolphin and a commemorative plate or two featuring a Dolphin that they used to give out to Poole Marathon finishers. ( and the shopping centre is the Dolphin Centre )


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2022)

Coooooeeeee. Darkish. Danpish. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (29 Sep 2022)

Good morning all.
It's cloudy outside.
Today's focus is the St. Albans beer festival.  Not much else will be happening today.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2022)

Good morning people, crap night last night, in bed by eleven, awaken by twenty to one, still awake at three, first time thats happened in a long while, carer's due now, half seven, yesterday she finally showed up at twenty to ten, thats twice in a week my Good Ladies regular carer has had a day off and the replacement carer has been late.


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

Got quotes from removal firms today; guys coming round later, and I need to ring a storage facility in Somerset.
That's about my lot for today.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Sep 2022)

Morning all . A quiet day for me too today , buying a pair of trainers is the high point of my day, am looking forward to doing some thing mundane.
I spent yesterday helping my father in law sort though his brothers house who died a few months ago to remove any personal stuff before the landlord clears the house. It’s all very sad , the brother was estranged from all his friends and family for 50 years ( looks to me and mrs exlaser that he probably had a undiagnosed mental illness) and my father in law on law only found out he had died because the hospital contacted him . He worked up to his late 70s , had money in the bank but only ever seemed to spend money on stamps and cds and the house was a totally mess. It was no way to live.
We went to the funeral to support my in laws a couple of weeks ago and it was the saddest thing ever . There was only 5 people there , all members of his extended family and nobody there that had any idea of this life for the last 50 years.
It’s really puts things into perspective what is important in one’s life, and friends, family and social interactions of all kinds have to be high up the list .


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, crap night last night, in bed by eleven, awaken by twenty to one, still awake at three, first time thats happened in a long while, carer's due now, half seven, yesterday she finally showed up at twenty to ten, thats twice in a week my Good Ladies regular carer has had a day off and the replacement carer has been late.



I used to get the same with my mum . The trouble is your often added to the end of the another’s carers round at a time that’s free . 😕


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2022)

A quick hello to all.
A few things I must do.
Post office.
Aunties to sort her weekly finances out (don't know why as I struggle with ours ).
Finish off a Chilli con carne. I made it yesterday but thought it was lacking something. Left it in the fridge overnight to let the flavours soak in......I will test it later.
Carry on with shredding and filing.
Go to bed ???


----------



## mikeIow (29 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It wisnae me!
> 
> Sorry folks. I just couldn’t be bothered with CC for a few days. Nothing exciting to report anyway. It all gets a bit mundane repeating what I’m normally up to every day as I live such a quiet life.



Never equate quiet with mundane! I love knowing you’re out and about when I’m only considering getting out of bed 🤪
Todays excitement….a US pal, following news of the Queens passing, spotted news of the UK paper banknotes expiring tomorrow…..& consequently posted me his last 2 x £20notes to use up. 
Obviously I will PayPal him the requisite amount, less postage and packing (& beer) 🤣🍻


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2022)

Morning. Not long back a leisurely but lumpy 9 mile stroll. Just took my time as it is a lovely morning here. Most enjoyable.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Not long back a leisurely but lumpy 9 mile stroll. Just took my time as it is a lovely morning here. Most enjoyable.
> View attachment 662721



Good morning Mo, so thats where the good weathers gone.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooooeeeee. Darkish. Danpish.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Dampish even.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Dampish even.





That as well.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Sep 2022)

In mundane news . I have bought new trainers 😂
It was my first time in Coventry city centre in a couple of years . Very impressed with the council improvements ( most of them were done for the city of culture event ) . But god there is a lot of empty shops , sign of the times . 😕


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Sep 2022)

Just back from a walk to Wimborne via the Red Brick Road and the Heath. Saw cows grazing on the heath, they're left to roam at will and kept an eye on by volunteer heath wardens. The temperature has dropped, I could feel my hands tingling.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Sep 2022)

Earlier in the year the large M&S store in the Dolphin Centre Poole closed its doors. Wandering past on Tuesday I saw a public notice on the window about an application for a Music and Alcohol licence. My hopes were raised for a decent pub / music bar but alas and alack that's not to be. The premises have been acquired by a franchise " Putt Putt Noodle " which is a sort of Asian themed indoor crazy golf with booze and noodles. Not my sort of thing, but I do hope that it's successful, the centre of Poole is getting quite tired and drab. That's not helped by the High Street being dissected by the London to Weymouth railway line ( though it's great for kids to watch the trains )


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from a walk to Wimborne via the Red Brick Road and the Heath. Saw cows grazing on the heath, they're left to roam at will and kept an eye on by volunteer heath wardens. The temperature has dropped, I could feel my hands tingling.
> 
> View attachment 662733
> 
> ...


Don't think that one is a cow by the way.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Don't think that one is a cow by the way.



I didn't pay enough attention 🐂 🐄


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Sep 2022)

Evening all.
I’ve just clicked onto fb and one of the sites I follow is a cycling cafe stop one.
The latest new cafe to pop up is The Crieff Food Co. So as we have a local , @Mo1959 what is it like ?😀😀😀


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2022)

Cooooeeeee. It'd a tad chilly here at the moment. A bit Brrrrrrr.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2022)

Morning all 

First?
Yay it's Fish Friday 
Table booked at SQ for lunch.
Spent most of yesterday afternoon wading through documents my solicitor had sent through. At least there's signs of movement with the house purchase.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2022)

Good morning from a misty murky Coventry.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Sep 2022)

Good morning fellow retirees.
Chilly fingers on yesterday’s walk, it takes a while to acclimatise as the temperatures slowly drop. At the beginning of the month I fitted energy monitoring plugs to several devices, interesting to see how much each have used ( tumble dryer, TV, laptop, laser printer ) 
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍☀️


----------



## mikeIow (30 Sep 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Never equate quiet with mundane! I love knowing you’re out and about when I’m only considering getting out of bed 🤪
> Todays excitement….a US pal, following news of the Queens passing, spotted news of the UK paper banknotes expiring tomorrow…..& consequently posted me his last 2 x £20notes to use up.
> *Obviously I will PayPal him the requisite amount, less postage and packing (& beer) *🤣🍻



So, that exchange rate 😱
£40 on PayPal would only get him $40.52😳
We chatted on WhatsApp, and agreed he would play the money markets: I will post him £40 in valid polymer notes for his next UK adventure in years to come…..

Todays adventure is heading to Cirencester en famille for a wedding. 
Ought to be exciting, but it is the one relative who never joins in with family things (never responded to invite for our offsprings 18th, 21st parties, etc), so we don’t really know the partner, & it is a little hard to get thrilled for them (we will try!). 
We are staying over, so a look around the town tomorrow should be interesting, not really been there before 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2022)

I think it's time to dig out my winter thermal bloomers


----------



## Exlaser2 (30 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it's time to dig out my winter thermal bloomers



To wear or insulate your house with ? 😂😂😂😂

Sorry WD , i just couldnt resist it .😀😊

PS Morning all .


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it's time to dig out my winter thermal bloomers



You could get some Merino sheep for Mr WD to raise, then you could make your own winter bloomers !


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2022)

Morning. Out really early this morning as there’s heavy rain due anytime now. It was drizzly and breezy but pleasant enough. I’ve been walking a lot this month for the silly Strava challenge but not doing it again for a while. I need to cut back a bit and want to concentrate more on trying some gentle jogs instead.

I’ve not been very impressed with my OMM Kamleika jacket and been finding it cold and yet clammy and not as waterproof as claimed and have since read reviews from others saying they think their standards have dropped so DPD is due later today with a Ronhill Tech goretex shakedry jacket. Slightly cheaper than Gore wear but still bloody expensive but gets great reviews. Found one on Start Fitness reduced from £239 to £179.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2022)

Good day. Damp and grey. Morning all. Shite sleep last night. In bed by 10.40, awake at 00.40, still awake at 05.20, woke again at 7.40. Feel ghastly. I'm going to pop out in a bit, about 08.45 when the school run begins, and have a doze on the cobbles.

Today? Well a lot of big stuff gone off my list after yesterday's IT workshop and cycle club AGM. All went well, everyone re-elected, no major complaints from the membership except the perennial "why can't we get the kit from xyz company"..........and so it goes on. Mostly mundane things on the list today, get meds from the pharmacy, buy LFT kits for the USA, you get the drift. The house needs cleaning but I'm not sure I can be arsed to do that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Out really early this morning as there’s heavy rain due anytime now. It was drizzly and breezy but pleasant enough. I’ve been walking a lot this month for the silly Strava challenge but not doing it again for a while. I need to cut back a bit and want to concentrate more on trying some gentle jogs instead.
> 
> I’ve not been very impressed with my OMM Kamleika jacket and been finding it cold and yet clammy and not as waterproof as claimed and have since read reviews from others saying they think their standards have dropped so DPD is due later today with a Ronhill Tech goretex shakedry jacket. Slightly cheaper than Gore wear but still bloody expensive but gets great reviews. Found one on Start Fitness reduced from £239 to £179.



I've got a many years old Kamleika jacket which is excellent, especially when worn over a thin superfine merino base layer. The only downside is soggy wrists where the velcro fasteners are.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've got a many years old Kamleika jacket which is excellent, especially when worn over a thin superfine merino base layer. The only downside is soggy wrists where the velcro fasteners are.



From some reviews people think the older ones are better. I think a lot of manufacturers of various items are struggling these days and maybe cutting back on quality a bit? I should experiment more with base layers as they seem to make a big difference.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2022)

5th on the Strava leaderboard for the UK. The leader looks a bit suspect!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> To wear or insulate your house with ? 😂😂😂😂
> 
> Sorry WD , i just couldnt resist it .😀😊
> 
> PS Morning all .



I have a couple of pairs, so one for me and one for the house


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2022)

Hello all.
Yesterdays visit to the auntie got cancelled as the other relative involved had to drop out......off there at 0930.
Done my Aldi run AND got a box of choc ices for the auntie . (Not in exchange Classic).
Heavy rain forecast later so will be curled up with a book by then.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2022)

The breeze is getting up here and the leaves are falling off the trees.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Sep 2022)

Bloody lashing rain here for hours , not going out , a day to spoil myself and look at a bit of snooker on the telly. My new little pup is coming in about a fortnight , its female, and the very old resident dog is female also ! There will be fireworks unless I introduce her very gradually to the resident little lady who has sole run of the house and has been spoiled rotten for years . She is tiny , old and a demon !! don't be taken in by her sweet looks, She does not like mixing with other dogs and thinks shes human , Anybody got advice for me or tips on creating harmony between them ? Here is the little old lady herself , she used to be all brown but is becoming as grey as myself




.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Sep 2022)

Mo , Mr Krause must be riding a scrambler or moto cross motorbike !


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Bloody lashing rain here for hours , not going out , a day to spoil myself and look at a bit of snooker on the telly. My new little pup is coming in about a fortnight , its female, and the very old resident dog is female also ! There will be fireworks unless I introduce her very gradually to the resident little lady who has sole run of the house and has been spoi
> 
> View attachment 662805
> led rotten for years . She is tiny , old and a demon !! dont be taken in by her sweet looks, She does not like mixing with other dogs and thinks shes human , Anybody got advice for me or tips on creating harmony between them ? Here is the little old lady herself , she used to be all brown but is becoming as grey as myself



Maybe a child gate or similar where they can see each other but not direct contact? And make as much fuss of the older dog as you can while the pup is around so she still feels like she’s the most important. I know you won’t, but some people just find new pups so much fun they sometimes neglect the older dog which is so sad.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Mo , Mr Krause must be riding a scrambler or moto cross motorbike !



Either that or he’s driven home from several of his walks and forgot to turn Strava off.


----------



## Paulus (30 Sep 2022)

Good morning all. 
It's quite misty today. 
We're off to our friends place in Suffolk for a few days. I think we have chosen the wrong weekend weatherwise


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.

EVE'S SIDE OF THE STORY
After three weeks in the Garden of Eden, God came to visit Eve. 'So, how is everything going?' inquired God.
'It is all so beautiful, God,' she replied. 'The sunrises and sunsets are breathtaking, the smells, the sights, everything is wonderful, but I have just one problem.
It's these breasts you have given me. The middle one pushes the other two out and I am constantly knocking them with my arms, catching them on branches and snagging them on bushes. They're a real pain..'
And Eve went on to tell God that since many other parts of her body came in pairs, such as her limbs, eyes, ears, etc. She felt that having only two breasts might leave her body more 'symmetrically balanced'.
'That's a fair point,' replied God, 'But it was my first shot at this, you know. I gave the animals six breasts, so I figured that you needed only half of those, but I see that you are right. I will fix it up right away.'
And God reached down, removed the middle breast and tossed it into the bushes
Three weeks passed and God once again visited Eve in the Garden of Eden.
' Well, Eve, how is my favourite creation?'
'Just fantastic,' she replied, 'But for one oversight. You see, all the animals are paired off. The ewe has a ram and the cow has her bull. All the animals have a mate except me. I feel so alone.'
God thought for a moment and said, 'You know, Eve, you are right. How could I have overlooked this? You do need a mate and I will immediately create a man from a part of you. Let's see...where did I put that useless Tit?'
Now doesn't THAT make more sense than all that crap about the rib?


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2022)

Getting stuff ready to go up country for MrsD's niece's wedding tomorrow.
It's taking place at a hotel in Dudley and we are staying overnight.
Not really looking forward to the trip but it will be nice to catch up with family.


----------



## shep (30 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Getting stuff ready to go up country for MrsD's niece's wedding tomorrow.
> It's taking place at a hotel in Dudley and we are staying overnight.
> Not really looking forward to the trip but it will be nice to catch up with family.



Are there any hotels left in Dudley?

'The Castle' maybe?


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2022)

shep said:


> Are there any hotels left in Dudley?
> 
> 'The Castle' maybe?



Perhaps he's staying in the zoo?


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2022)

shep said:


> Are there any hotels left in Dudley?
> 
> 'The Castle' maybe?



Village Hotel.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2022)

Mo (and other walkers).
Aldi, next Thursday.
Merino walking socks. 2 pair for £6.99.

Auntie sorted now. Heavy rain has arrived. Time to curl up with my book.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Either that or he’s driven home from several of his walks and forgot to turn Strava off.



I did that on Monday after Mrs Tenkaykev's Covid jab. I'd been logging a walk on my Garmin, heading home on the bus and my watch buzzed for the next kilometre. Fortunately there"s the " Trim Activity " option in the `Garmin Connect App.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2022)

Rain still chucking it down here. My new jacket is due between 2 and 3 so might be able to test it!


----------



## theloafer (30 Sep 2022)

was out and up to get my covid booster had my Flu one last week ... the place was packed even at 8-30 bloody chilly


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2022)

Chucking it down here as well. Looks set on for the day methinks.

Lamb for us today


----------



## Dave7 (30 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Chucking it down here as well. Looks set on for the day methinks.
> 
> Lamb for us today



Big decisions for us.
Salad sarnie or
Chilli with ????
Rice or jacket spud.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Chilli with ????
> Rice or jacket spud.



Both?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2022)

Lamb with potatoes 🥔 and green beans maybe and of course mint sauce. Yum. Yum.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe a child gate or similar where they can see each other but not direct contact? And make as much fuss of the older dog as you can while the pup is around so she still feels like she’s the most important. I know you won’t, but some people just find new pups so much fun they sometimes neglect the older dog which is so sad.



child gate is great idea !


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2022)

Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs on toast for lunch today.........well, it qualifies as fish.


----------



## shep (30 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs on toast for lunch today.........well, it qualifies as fish.
> 
> View attachment 662828



Make the best of it, there won't be any of that posh s*it in Dudley!


----------



## shep (30 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Village Hotel.



Never knew it existed and I'm in Dudley on a weekly basis, looks nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs on toast for lunch today.........well, it qualifies as fish.
> 
> View attachment 662828



Posh!


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 662834



I worked in a TV repair workshop in the early 1970's, I remember the old TV's, valve chassis and a CRT picture tube, the bigger ones weighed half a ton and put out almost as much heat as a one bar electric fire.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Mo (and other walkers).
> Aldi, next Thursday.
> Merino walking socks. 2 pair for £6.99.
> 
> Auntie sorted now. Heavy rain has arrived. Time to curl up with my book.



Oh WOW! Great! Thanks for the heads up Dave


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2022)

Dirk said:


> Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs on toast for lunch today.........well, it qualifies as fish.
> 
> View attachment 662828



Lovely........................but surely not with beer????


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2022)

Geeeeeeeeez it's wet and cold here. Wood burner is in full swing. Had to pop into town for meds, banking and bits for the California trip. Stopped to pick up a couple of bags of red..................the cost of living!! Gone from £7 bag to £12. Ah well, it's Friday. G&T time soon.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2022)

Been piddeling down since dinner time., I'm on the computer backing up files.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2022)

My goodness. Its chucking it down here now. And blowing a hoolie


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My goodness. Its chucking it down here now. And blowing a hoolie



I sent it down. Glad you like it 

It dried up here and the sun came out. Another walk done. The last one for the month. I’ve averaged nearly 9 miles a day. That’s a lot of walking this month but I’m not going to do nearly as much next month. I’ll try and freshen the legs up and then see if I can get some gentle jogging started again.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I sent it down. Glad you like it
> 
> It dried up here and the sun came out. Another walk done. The last one for the month. I’ve averaged nearly 9 miles a day. That’s a lot of walking this month but I’m not going to do nearly as much next month. I’ll try and freshen the legs up and then see if I can get some gentle jogging started again.
> 
> View attachment 662842





Thank you so much.


----------



## Dirk (30 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Posh!



That's me


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2022)

Well I'm disappointed no one bit........ or perhaps I had a misspent youth? 🤔 More likely. So a couple of bags of red was in fact smokeless fuel...........not a suggestion Mrs P and I are partial to a bag of Red Leb on a Friday night.

Sun is out now. Were it August or even early September this would be a beautiful evening to sit out.

Have you read your meters? No? Good. What is this media inspired meter reading frenzy? As if the nation will sit down and calculate the next energy bill to four decimal places. While I'm on it why are we sold energy in pence and four decimal places? Ridiculous.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Have you read your meters?



I haven’t bothered. I put a reading in at the beginning of the month anyway.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I haven’t bothered. I put a reading in at the beginning of the month anyway.



Yep, me too on the 19th of the month. Not that it makes the slightest difference as BG will feck it up regardless. I've made a formal complaint to BG and looking forward to taking them to the ombudsman.


----------



## Dirk (1 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Up early in readiness to drive the 185 miles up to Dudley this morning.
I'd rather lick the pavement.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Oct 2022)

Whats happened ??? No on on since Paul at 18.51 yesterday.
I was up at 0600. Pitch black!! Cold but not as bad as expected.

Mo....we had jacket spud with the chilli. Very nice it was too.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Oct 2022)

Had home made chilli last night, it was very dark in colour and very tasty. Mrs Tenkaykev had grated some 100% dark chocolate. Meanwhile today is the 200th parkrun to be held at Upton House, the organisers have asked that people wear bright colours. I’m going to be “ Tangoed “ with Orange shorts, top, trainers and socks


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Had home made chilli last night, it was very dark in colour and very tasty. Mrs Tenkaykev had grated some 100% dark chocolate. Meanwhile today is the 200th parkrun to be held at Upton House, the organisers have asked that people wear bright colours. I’m going to be “ Tangoed “ with Orange shorts, top, trainers and socks



You would need them here this morning. Very overcast and dreich. I will just have a short walk.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2022)

Coooooeeee. Wibdyabd a bit yucky looking although the rain stopped.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Wibdyabd



Is that Welsh?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that Welsh?





What the hell is that crap


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that Welsh?





Its supposed to say Windy, and a bit yucky.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> What the hell is that crap



Welsh??...............................ducks and runs for cover


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2022)

Shorter walk done. It rained for much of it so the new jacket got tested. Love it. 

Porridge time now.

There’s more rain due this afternoon, so although I don’t normally watch tv during the day, I might make a start on catching up with The Capture.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Oct 2022)

Good morning. A shite night both weather and sleep wise. I am very fed up with this. Cold. Windy. Wet. Lit the stove at 7.30ish and promptly forgot about it so I'm now busy trying to rescue it from the embers or else wander up to the woodshed in my dressing gown and slippers for more kindling. Footy this afternoon with Rovers at home. There is Covid at #2 son's house so I have to be very careful collecting him etc. It's going to be a damn cold drive from his house to Ewood with the windows open.

Just had a very nice breakfast of boiled eggs, coffee, toast and marmalade. Scrummy. What else? Well I had expected to do the housework this morning but Mrs P did it yesterday  so I'm catching up with stuff instead. Editing some web pages for the U3A - we have a new site using the latest version of Wordpress - it's very good, gathering together all paperwork we need to get in to the States.........hopefully no one will worry about Mrs P being half Ukranian.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> What the hell is that crap


Mo asked first!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2022)

The sun is shining and its quite breezy, so a load of washing is outside drying nicely.


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2022)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my Birchley Heath loop, 25 miles ridden, out early, half eight, lovely morning, bright and sunny with a stiff cool breeze and a low sun that was making a nuisance of itself at times. One of my more lumpy rides and it contains a fair bit of main road but I've hardly touched the bike lately so it was nice to get out and stretch the legs, the bikes now back in full stealth mode, I had a problem a while back with water in the front hub, made it sound like a bag of nails, and I had do a strip clean and regrease, its running lovely now. I enjoyed that, I have to get back in to the habit of riding regularly again.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2022)

Bulb are on the ball. They have added the first of 6 payments from October to March to my account. £66.00 has been credited to my account. That'll do.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2022)

Watched 2 episodes of The Capture. Gosh it’s good isn’t it, although a bit hard to follow at times with all the techy stuff.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Bulb are on the ball. They have added the first of 6 payments from October to March to my account. £66.00 has been credited to my account. That'll do.


You'll get a letter Tuesday- Wednesday telling you need to pay more.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll get a letter Tuesday- Wednesday telling you need to pay more.





I'd better not.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Watched 2 episodes of The Capture. Gosh it’s good isn’t it, although a bit hard to follow at times with all the techy stuff.



Second series?

First was v.good.

Second was even better.


----------



## gavroche (1 Oct 2022)

I made the most of the good weather today and did a 50 kms ride and as I was just coming out of the shower, I had a video call from one of my brother.
Two other brothers were there too as they got together for a meal at his house to celebrate his 68th birthday. After the call, I felt really homesick and really missed the oh so good French food.
I am going to London on the 18th to renew my passport and hopefully be on my way to Orleans in November , with my son, and enjoy the company of all of them and the home made food in their houses. Can't wait.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2022)

gavroche said:


> I made the most of the good weather today and did a 50 kms ride and as I was just coming out of the shower, I had a video call from one of my brother.
> Two other brothers were there too as they got together for a meal at his house to celebrate his 68th birthday. After the call, I felt really homesick and really missed the oh so good French food.
> I am going to London on the 18th to renew my passport and hopefully be on my way to Orleans in November , with my son, and enjoy the company of all of them and the home made food in their houses. Can't wait.


Here's hoping your memory hasn't been playing tricks on you and the food is as good as you remember.


----------



## gavroche (1 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Here's hoping your memory hasn't been playing tricks on you and the food is as good as you remember.



It will be as my three sisters in law are all brilliant cooks.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I'd better not.


They were simply being efficient, the letter was sent on the last day of September.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Second series?
> 
> First was v.good.
> 
> Second was even better.



I have binged the whole of the second series. Just finished just now. Excellent.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> What the hell is that crap



mae cymraeg yn iaith hardd


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2022)

rustybolts said:


> mae cymraeg yn iaith hardd


Dyw hi ddim yn Gymraeg


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Well, we survived the trip oop North, the wedding/reception/disco and the night in the hotel.
Bit miffed that they don't supply breakfast for £100 a night. 
Will have to pick something up on the way home this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2022)

Cooooooeeee. Dampish but calm here. That is all. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2022)

Good morning all, I have a problem to sort this morning, the air mattress on my Good Ladies hospital bed has handed its notice in, the Lady spent most of the night on the settee, so the challenge is to get a bed mechanic out on a Sunday.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2022)

Morning. Just 4.3 miles this morning but jogged a fair bit of it. Dripping now so off for a soak. Looking forward to watching the marathon later.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well, we survived the trip oop North, the wedding/reception/disco and the night in the hotel.
> Bit miffed that they don't supply breakfast for £100 a night.
> Will have to pick something up on the way home this morning.



How bl**dy ridiculous is that. Apart from that I hope you enjoyed everything.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2022)

Morning all.
Quite pleasant here with a blue sunny sky.
May watch some of the marathon assuming its on tv. WILL definitely watch the Manchester derby later.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2022)

Wheelchair racers are off first. How the hell do they do that for 26 miles!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2022)

The sun is shining here


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Quite pleasant here with a blue sunny sky.
> May watch some of the marathon assuming its on tv. WILL definitely watch the Manchester derby later.


Weren't you dragged up within sight/throwing distance of the Mersey?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Weren't you dragged up within sight/throwing distance of the Mersey?



Yes. Literally 1/2 mile from the Mersey and THE ferry. Aged 15-18 I worked in Liverpool and used to get the ferry every day.
However.........
I do enjoy a good footy match and this Manchester derby could well be a good one.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2022)

I have another load of washing in the machine as its so nice outside today, I should get it all dry.


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2022)

Breakfast.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yes. Literally 1/2 mile from the Mersey and THE ferry. Aged 15-18 I worked in Liverpool and used to get the ferry every day.
> However.........
> I do enjoy a good footy match and this Manchester derby could well be a good one.


Just seemed odd that you were wanting to watch the Manchester Derby.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have another load of washing in the machine as its so nice outside today, I should get it all dry.


When it starts raining, I'm blaming you!!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just seemed odd that you were wanting to watch the Manchester Derby.



No, as I said, I enjoy a good footy match whoever it is.
Always better when Liverpool win but thats not often this year


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2022)

Another big decision made.
Lunch will be tuna, pasta, onion and mayonnaise.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yes. Literally 1/2 mile from the Mersey and THE ferry. Aged 15-18 I worked in Liverpool and used to get the ferry every day.
> However.........
> I do enjoy a good footy match and this Manchester derby could well be a good one.



SOunds like you come from a civilised part of the world - I usesd to get the ferry to work
Well - until they changed the bus timetables and screwed that idea up!

Anyway - Manchester derby - hopefully they both loose!

More personally - we both went for out Covid top up jab yesterday - had to go to a different pharmacy (West End of Widnes) as our surgery and pharmacy are not doign them this time round
He offered to chuck in a flu jab at the same time - which I was looking at November before I could get them done!
SO we both had 2 injection - which I hate and struggle to maintain my 'hard man' image to my wife (that's a joke btw!)
best injection I have ever had!!
genuinely didn't even feel it

weird technique - the bloke leant over from about 4 foot away and did it with just one hand - no supporting hand or anything

still - he seemed damn good at it!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Another big decision made.
> Lunch will be tuna, pasta, onion and mayonnaise.





We have a chicken to cook.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2022)

And of course, now I have our my washing outside, it looks like it's going to rain.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And of course, now I have our my washing outside, it looks like it's going to rain.


Bring it all back in, let the sun come out.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Another big decision made.
> Lunch will be tuna, pasta, onion and mayonnaise.


Together!!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Together!!



Absolutely.
Boil the pasta spirals.
Mix the tuna, onion and mayo.
Add the tuna and mix together. Lurvely


----------



## rustybolts (2 Oct 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> SOunds like you come from a civilised part of the world - I usesd to get the ferry to work
> Well - until they changed the bus timetables and screwed that idea up!
> 
> Anyway - Manchester derby - hopefully they both loose!
> ...



Hes probably a top class darts player


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Absolutely.
> Boil the pasta spirals.
> Mix the tuna, onion and mayo.
> Add the tuna and mix together. Lurvely


Minimum working required.
Enjoy


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2022)

Enjoyed the marathon. Spaghetti hoops on toast for lunch.

The sun is out now so should really have a little walk I suppose.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed the marathon. Spaghetti hoops on toast for lunch.
> 
> The sun is out now so should really have a little walk I suppose.


To the kitchen and back?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed the marathon. Spaghetti hoops on toast for lunch.
> 
> The sun is out now so should really have a little walk I suppose.



I am still enjoying it. Some very moving stories there.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I am still enjoying it. Some very moving stories there.


When are you expecting to finish?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> When are you expecting to finish?



In about 3 weeks


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> In about 3 weeks


I'll keep an eye on your time then.


----------



## Dirk (2 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> How bl**dy ridiculous is that. Apart from that I hope you enjoyed everything.



Think I'd rather have stayed here and gone down the pub.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Oct 2022)

Evening all . What a a lovely October day it’s been today . I didn’t have best result sailing today but it was just nice to be out there with some sun on your back and some wind in your sails . We had a good turn out too so it was a fun place to be today. I am now back at home , chilling out before tea and looking forward to have some liquid pain killer at 8 o’clock 😂😂😃


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Oct 2022)

A rainy start turned into a warm and sunny day. Granddaughter sleepover last night so I was knackered by the time she was collected😴 managed a couple of walks and dragged Mrs Tenkaykev away from her studies so she could have a break and get some fresh air.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A rainy start turned into a warm and sunny day. Granddaughter sleepover last night so I was knackered by the time she was collected😴 managed a couple of walks and dragged Mrs Tenkaykev away from her studies so she could have a break and get some fresh air.


You saying you didn't get much sleep during the sleepover!


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> You saying you didn't get much sleep during the sleepover!


We’ve got an “ Owl “ bed which is basically a high density foam folding mattress that converts into a chair. We have it in our bedroom when our granddaughter sleeps over. Granddaughter climbs into bed with us for a story and falls asleep. She’s very wriggly so when Mrs Tenkaykev pops to the loo she finds she’s lost her place when she gets back and ends up sleeping on the Owl bed 😂 (it’s very comfortable by all accounts 😉


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> We’ve got an “ Owl “ bed which is basically a high density foam folding mattress that converts into a chair. We have it in our bedroom when our granddaughter sleeps over. Granddaughter climbs into bed with us for a story and falls asleep. She’s very wriggly so when Mrs Tenkaykev pops to the loo she finds she’s lost her place when she gets back and ends up sleeping on the Owl bed 😂 (it’s very comfortable by all accounts 😉


Why didn't you sleep on it then, given you got very little sleep anyway.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why didn't you sleep on it then, given you got very little sleep anyway.


I was hoist with my own petard as when I got back from my nocturnal trip for a pee granddaughter had adopted a starfish like sleeping position so I spent some time lying precariously on my side on about 12” of mattress 😄


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was hoist with my own petard as when I got back from my nocturnal trip for a pee granddaughter had adopted a starfish like sleeping position so I spent some time lying precariously on my side on about 12” of mattress 😄


Just push her out next time.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2022)

Cooooeeee. I'm first? It's dark and I have no idea what it's like outside.

Shopping day for me today. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2022)

Good morning all, washday Monday has rolled round yet again, they do seem to roll round quickly, bed mechanic came out about tea time yesterday and changed the unit on the end of the bed, I got up this morning to my Good Lady sleeping peacefully and no alarms going off.


----------



## Dirk (3 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Stuff to do down in the village today. Solicitors and estate agents.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2022)

Hello all.
I never did finish the shredding and have been given my orders.....so guess what I will be doing.
Dry here, really must refill bird feeders. Problem is, they eat the stuff.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hello all.
> I never did finish the shredding and have been given my orders.....so guess what I will be doing.
> Dry here, really must refill bird feeders. Problem is, they eat the stuff.





We have the opposite here. The birds seem to have disappeared. Usually they are all over the feeders like a rash but there are hardly any birds here for some reason. Very odd.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have the opposite here. The birds seem to have disappeared. Usually they are all over the feeders like a rash but there are hardly any birds here for some reason. Very odd.



TBH all our less common ones have gone. We have hundreds of Sparrows plus blue and great tits.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks,
A chilly but sunny start to the day. Must go for a run before the motivation dissipates. Our daughter got in touch to say that her chap has entered a 100k run along the SDW, It's not until July so plenty of time to build up the distance. There are other distances available, 50k, 20k, 10k. Our daughter is going for the 20k and we've decided to join her. Just looking at B+B's in the area at the moment. Second coffee has been slurped so time for a few stretches.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> A chilly but sunny start to the day. Must go for a run before the motivation dissipates. Our daughter got in touch to say that her chap has entered a 100k run along the SDW, It's not until July so plenty of time to build up the distance. *There are other distances available, 50k, 20k, 10k. *Our daughter is going for the 20k and we've decided to join her. Just looking at B+B's in the area at the moment. Second coffee has been slurped so time for a few stretches.
> Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


Which will you be doing?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Oct 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Hes probably a top class darts player



Good point - I didn;t actually watch

which brings up an old story
My Dad was injured during the war - spine broken (luckily (!) for me very low down other wise I wouldn;t exist!) 
Anyway he was stuck in hospitals for several years as a result - with a lot of medication and stuff
often delivered by injections in days when needles were not as thin as they are nowadays

He gave me some advise
Never let a Doctor give you an injection if you can get a nurse to do it instead!!!!!
Nurses get more practise - and are generally better at it
normally

apparently there were 2 Sisters at the hospital that stood out
One for all the wrong reasons - her injections we painful - she seemed to put the needle in at an angle and bend it as she went in
NOT GOOD

The other one hardly seemed to touch the needle - she started from a distance and seemed to throw the needle almost (hence the story!)
Her injection were almost painless


End of story 
quite short really - on 'another forum' my stories are famous - or infamous, not sure which!!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Which will you be doing?



Ah, 20K with our daughter ( I'll see how my training goes, I'd love to have a go at the 50k but the endurance isn't there anymore )


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ah, 20K with our daughter ( I'll see how my training goes, I'd love to have a go at the 50k but the endurance isn't there anymore )


How about doing two 20k' & a 10k?


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> How about doing two 20k' & a 10k?



That's a plan! as it's a point to point race they drop the 100k competitors off first, then to 50k, then the 20k etc. I suppose I could get the coach to the start of the 20k, run to the finish, jog back to the 20k start and run it again, then jog back to the start of the 10k and run that 😉


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That's a plan! as it's a point to point race they drop the 100k competitors off first, then to 50k, then the 20k etc. I suppose I could get the coach to the start of the 20k, run to the finish, jog back to the 20k start and run it again, then jog back to the start of the 10k and run that 😉


It's one possibility.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Oct 2022)

Managed to snag my thumb nail earlier. It split quite a way and I know it was going to snag on everything so I've just applied some of Mrs Tenkaykev's purple nail varnish. ( I usually use superglue but I've run out )


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2022)

I am back from shopping in the great metropolis. Mr WD has a bad back so I went on my own saved £40 by not having him there.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Managed to snag my thumb nail earlier. It split quite a way and I know it was going to snag on everything so I've just applied some of Mrs Tenkaykev's purple nail varnish. ( I usually use superglue but I've run out )


You'll have done the rest just so it doesn't stand out.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> Think I'd rather have stayed here and gone down the pub.



An excellent idea. People should have "virtual weddings", where you don't actually have to go to them, just sit in the pub, on a video link.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Oct 2022)

Oh forgot

This came up on my bike







which is nice


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2022)

Good Afternoon, alternating between grey and sunny here. I've been busy. Had a great ride yesterday in beautiful sun then home to get the allotment licked in to shape before we go away. I have one more bed to prepare and tuck up for winter, plant my onion sets and if there's time have a general tidy round for weeds etc. Today I've concentrated on things in the house - U3A accounts and minutes, cycle club admin, paperwork for USA trip etc. The list is getting shorter.

Remember in February/March time I was feeling really crap about cycling and took several weeks off? Well yesterday I was on my Kinesis which doubles as my winter/gravel bike. I've always ridden it both on road and gravel with 35mm gravel tyres. So yesterday's ride was great, really nice except I struggled badly in the last 20 miles and the thoughts of early this year started to creep back. It has to be the tyres so I'm heading off to my LBS next to discuss and order winter road tyres. Even if it's only psychological it should help. I'm riding these at present and 'tis bloody hard.

Catch you later

Schwalbe G One Allround 35mm


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Oct 2022)

Afternoon all. You can all call mr queue jumper today. 😀
Mrs exlaser, as a health care worker , went for her covid and flu jab this morning , I went with her as we were going to have a coffee at Farmers Fair after she had them .
So there I am waiting in the car and my phone goes, it’s mrs exlaser, she had been talking to the lady on the check in who had said because I am over 50 I could have it too. 
So off I go and join the back of the queue after a couple of mins I reach the check in and explain my situation. The lady says everything is ok , gives me my form and tell me to join mrs exlaser . Who is now at the front of the queue 😀 I feel a little embarrassed but do as I am told 😂.
She explained that they like to do couples at the same time as it speeds the queue up as both people can go into a booth and be jabbed at the same time. 
Not sure if everyone in the queue behind me thought the same . 😂😂😀
Anyway the coffee and tea cake were good too .


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Oct 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all.* You can all call mr queue jumper* today. 😀
> Mrs exlaser, as a health care worker , went for her covid and flu jab this morning , I went with her as we were going to have a coffee at Farmers Fair after she had them .
> So there I am waiting in the car and my phone goes, it’s mrs exlaser, she had been talking to the lady on the check in who had said because I am over 50 I could have it too.
> So off I go and join the back of the queue after a couple of mins I reach the check in and explain my situation. The lady says everything is ok , gives me my form and tell me to join mrs exlaser . Who is now at the front of the queue 😀 I feel a little embarrassed but do as I am told 😂.
> ...



You will have to put in a request to the mods, to change your user name


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Oh forgot
> 
> This came up on my bike
> 
> ...


Last months distance?


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good Afternoon, alternating between grey and sunny here. I've been busy. Had a great ride yesterday in beautiful sun then home to get the allotment licked in to shape before we go away. I have one more bed to prepare and tuck up for winter, plant my onion sets and if there's time have a general tidy round for weeds etc. Today I've concentrated on things in the house - U3A accounts and minutes, cycle club admin, paperwork for USA trip etc. The list is getting shorter.
> 
> Remember in February/March time I was feeling really crap about cycling and took several weeks off? Well yesterday I was on my Kinesis which doubles as my winter/gravel bike. I've always ridden it both on road and gravel with 35mm gravel tyres. So yesterday's ride was great, really nice except I struggled badly in the last 20 miles and the thoughts of early this year started to creep back. It has to be the tyres so I'm heading off to my LBS next to discuss and order winter road tyres. Even if it's only psychological it should help. I'm riding these at present and 'tis bloody hard.
> 
> ...


Not if you're still using your current set of tyres!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## rustybolts (3 Oct 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all. You can all call mr queue jumper today. 😀
> Mrs exlaser, as a health care worker , went for her covid and flu jab this morning , I went with her as we were going to have a coffee at Farmers Fair after she had them .
> So there I am waiting in the car and my phone goes, it’s mrs exlaser, she had been talking to the lady on the check in who had said because I am over 50 I could have it too.
> So off I go and join the back of the queue after a couple of mins I reach the check in and explain my situation. The lady says everything is ok , gives me my form and tell me to join mrs exlaser . Who is now at the front of the queue 😀 I feel a little embarrassed but do as I am told 😂.
> ...



How did you both feel after the jabs ? any side effects ?


----------



## Dave7 (3 Oct 2022)

Google tells me that Lancashire is to be hit by 80 mph winds. Among the places listed is CHORLEY.
Chorley Paul might be flying earlier than wanted


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 663251



Cheese grater is as bad!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Oct 2022)

Right
just picked bike up from the LBS
He has replaced the pedals as the bearings were shot and replaced the cassette because 4th gear is kna - errr - worn out
This tends to happen with mid drive ebikes because you (OK I) end up riding in the gear that is around the cutoff speed - he suggested that I get 2 extra chain rings and swao them round so I use more gears!!

Anyway - main thing was the creak under power on the left crank
He has removed the crank - it was pretty much dry so he has re-greased it and the pedal bits and put it all back together

He was about to take it out for a test ride when I arrived to pick it up
SO I did the test ride - only to find he has made it WORSE!!!

Only remaining thing is to take the covers off the motor and check out the motor and whatever internals are accessible
BUT he doesn't have the unusual tools needed to undo the screws/bolts - he seldom needs them and the bloke who used to work there always had some if they were needed
Unfortunately he died during Covid - and this has just reminded him that he needs some

Hence I will have to take it back


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Oct 2022)

rustybolts said:


> How did you both feel after the jabs ? any side effects ?



Well it been about 8 hours since we had them and no problems so far. I’ve never had any problems with any vaccinations, touch wood . 😀


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Oct 2022)

rustybolts said:


> How did you both feel after the jabs ? any side effects ?



I had had zero side effects or discomfort from the previous (4) Covid Jabs, but, this time, I did have a slight headache, the next morning, and, sore arm for about 3 days. But, nothing which stopped 'normal' life, nor required painkillers etc


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not if you're still using your current set of tyres!





Ordered a pair of these......... never ridden Pirelli before


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Google tells me that Lancashire is to be hit by 80 mph winds. Among the places listed is CHORLEY.
> Chorley Paul might be flying earlier than wanted



 yep. Ride plans abandoned for Wednesday and hopefully only postponed until Thursday. It's looking a bit tricky


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> yep. Ride plans abandoned for Wednesday and hopefully only postponed until Thursday. It's looking a bit tricky


It's only a bit of wind, but think what the tailwind would do for your strava sections!


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ordered a pair of these......... never ridden Pirelli before


Says they're good at heat dissipation on tarmac. Do you usually have trouble riding that fast that your tyres get too warm?


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Ordered a pair of these......... never ridden Pirelli before



Never heard of them before, HOW MUCH!


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2022)

A profitable night down the club tonight, I won the line on the flyer, came home 15 quid up.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Never heard of them before, HOW MUCH!



That's the headline price. I've paid half that.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Says they're good at heat dissipation on tarmac. Do you usually have trouble riding that fast that your tyres get too warm?



I'm going to France in May.........


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's only a bit of wind, but think what the tailwind would do for your strava sections!


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 663303


Can't you just have a wind issue and not a yellow wind issue.
Watch what you're eating!


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can't you just have a wind issue and not a yellow wind issue.
> Watch what you're eating!



Hey! Come on, this is Lancashire. If we're going to have a wind issue it might as well be worthwhile and be yellow!


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hey! Come on, this is Lancashire. If we're going to have a wind issue it might as well be worthwhile and be yellow!


The yellow wind would match your flag colour, I suppose.
Make it worthwhile by having a go at a strava segment. It might be a while before it gets broken.


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> That's the headline price. I've paid half that.



Thats good then, well done


----------



## PaulSB (3 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> T*he yellow wind would match your flag colour, I suppose.*
> Make it worthwhile by having a go at a strava segment. It might be a while before it gets broken.



Of course that's why we choose yellow winds........we like to be coordinated. Nah, I don't like weather related segments, always makes me depressed when I mgo back on a day when the weather is against me.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> That's the headline price. I've paid half that.


A BOGOF then.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hey! Come on, this is Lancashire. If we're going to have a wind issue it might as well be worthwhile and be yellow!



We have 2!


----------



## rustybolts (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> We have 2!
> 
> View attachment 663304


Trying to go one better?


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Oct 2022)

Still no side effects 😀.
It’s my birthday in early November and my daughter bought me an early birthday present months ago, which was tickets to see Dave Gorman at the Warwick arts centre ( in Coventry) . I suddenly thought this evening I couldn’t remember the date. So I’ve just dug out the tickets , they are for this Thursday ! Good job I checked 😀 I am definitely getting more forgetful 😂.
Night night everyone.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2022)

Good morning People.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2022)

Morning. Wet and windy as forecast so I was in no rush to get up. At least it’s very mild. Long may it continue as it looks like I won’t have to put the heating on for at least another few weeks yet. I actually have the window open just now.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2022)

Cooooeeee. Dull and overcast here. But it's surprisingly warm. The weather is supposed to go downhill today with rain and tomorrow we have weather warnings for high winds as well 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2022)

Good day. Mild, windy and I think will be sunny. The heating will kick into action in 12 minutes as small person will arrive later. Mrs P had the heating on last night, sometimes it's best to keep one's thoughts to oneself. Me? Well all is good though sleep wasn't great, I'll nap when the small one has her midday sleep. 

We have two freezers, an upright for the house, chest in a neighbour's garage. We use the chest freezer for allotment surplus, bulk buys etc. While we are away the house freezer will be switched off and the contents put in the chest freezer. One of todays tasks is to plan the next seven days meals and then move everything else to the garage freezer.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks,
Blue bin, veg box, walking group all to look forward to this morning. £125 on the premium bonds too ( though that only brings this years winnings closer to the average statistical returns)
Time for coffee ☕️☕️
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☀️


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2022)

Irs been getting a tad cool in the house at night, but i have a really nice cashmere throw that Mr WD bought me a couple of years ago and I put that over me. It's quite thin but really toasty warm.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2022)

I have a pair of decent waterproof over trousers coming today. We seem to be getting more wet winters now so they will be well used. I have a pair of OMM, but like their jackets appear to let in water if it’s really heavy. Trying Inov8 this time.


----------



## mikeIow (4 Oct 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Still no side effects 😀.
> It’s my birthday in early November and my daughter bought me an early birthday present months ago, which was tickets to see Dave Gorman at the Warwick arts centre ( in Coventry) . I suddenly thought this evening I couldn’t remember the date. So I’ve just dug out the tickets , they are for this Thursday ! Good job I checked 😀 I am definitely getting more forgetful 😂.
> Night night everyone.



We will be watching him at De Montfort Hall in Leicester tomorrow night! Looking forward to it: saw him a couple of years back, very funny show👍

That’s if I survive this evening….at the World Grand Prix: yes, darts in Leicester 🤣
Never been to a darts tournament before: the Lakeside always looks a bit raucous, tbh, but a pal mentioned it was coming on so we said yes - try anything once 🤪. Double-start, it appears…..I’d still be trying to start when the others would be finishing🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2022)

And good news. I have won £50 on the premium bonds. Woooohoooooooo


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2022)

mikeIow said:


> We will be watching him at De Montfort Hall in Leicester tomorrow night! Looking forward to it: saw him a couple of years back, very funny show👍
> 
> That’s if I survive this evening….at the World Grand Prix: yes, darts in Leicester 🤣
> Never been to a darts tournament before: the Lakeside always looks a bit raucous, tbh, but a pal mentioned it was coming on so we said yes - try anything once 🤪. Double-start, it appears…..I’d still be trying to start when the others would be finishing🤣





The son of my old next door neighbour in brum was married to one of the daughters of the owner of lakeside. All the daughters and her son worked there.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I have a pair of decent waterproof over trousers coming today. We seem to be getting more wet winters now so they will be well used. I have a pair of OMM, but like their jackets appear to let in water if it’s really heavy. Trying Inov8 this time.



Are you sure its not the boil in the bag effect?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And good news. I have won £50 on the premium bonds. Woooohoooooooo



Just checked mine. £100 for me


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Are you sure its not the boil in the bag effect?



No, it’s around the seams I think. Ok in light rain but really heavy stuff seems to eventually get through.


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2022)

Good morning all. 
I'm back from Suffolk where the cottage is, the is no signal, or Wifi.
A good start to the day. £150 from Uncle Ernie this month. Daughter got £75, son got £100, and MrsP £25.
A few domestics to do today, plus I've bought MrsP an electric blanket with dual controls so my side of the bed can stay cool. I can bimble down to the Argos pick up in Sainsbury's later to collect it.
Another busy day in paradise beckons.


----------



## mikeIow (4 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No, it’s around the seams I think. Ok in light rain but really heavy stuff seems to eventually get through.



I always solve that particular conundrum by when the really heavy stuff falls 🤣

Mind you, I did a mountain walking day in Derbyshire to get my “permit” for explorer hikes a few years back…& managed to forget to pack my overtrousers….naturally it absolutely hammered down for the last couple of hours. Good job it was summer: wet legs are fine when it is warm 😳


----------



## gavroche (4 Oct 2022)

Bonjour. With all these people winnings on premium bonds , they might go bust ! 
I am still waiting for a big one on the Postcode Lottery, only had 20 pounds this year.
Boiler is being serviced at 9.30 and then a trip to Halfords to buy a new bike for our grandson's 10th birthday next month. I could do with a big win to pay for it.


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Removal man coming at 10 am to quote for our move.
This is the third and final quote we are having. We've dismissed the first one already - didn't inspire confidence.
MrsD's off to the village this morning to have her hair done.



dave r said:


> Never heard of them before, HOW MUCH!


I remember my Dad buying Pirelli Cinturatos for his Cortina back in the 60s. I think they were the first readily available radial car tyres on the market. Must say, they were a noticeable improvement over the old crossplys.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, lol

Wife bought herself Meatloaf knickers,
On the front it says 'I'll do anything for love',
On the back it says 'But i won't do that'.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2022)

A quick good morning
Does Ernie notify everyone that wins? I have a MASSIVE £100 in bonds but for some reason don't seem to win anything


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A quick good morning
> Does Ernie notify everyone that wins? I have a MASSIVE £100 in bonds but for some reason don't seem to win anything



Sadly in most cases you need a large amount invested before you get much winnings, although occasionally the smaller holders get lucky. There is an app that you can use to check but I just log in on their web page to check.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No, it’s around the seams I think. Ok in light rain but really heavy stuff seems to eventually get through.



Goretex and similar materials rely on the sweat evaporating through the pores of the material which are large enough to let through water vapour but too small for the water droplets to penetrate. Once the surface of the material gets soaked then the sweat cant evaporate. This also applies if you exercise really hard and the amount of sweat produced is too much for the material to process. To be really waterproof I'd recomment a bright yellow Sowester with matching hat 😉


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2022)

No extra sprinkles for us this month........wandering through here I see why........Ernie has nowt left for us.....


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Goretex and similar materials rely on the sweat evaporating through the pores of the material which are large enough to let through water vapour but too small for the water droplets to penetrate. Once the surface of the material gets soaked then the sweat cant evaporate. This also applies if you exercise really hard and the amount of sweat produced is too much for the material to process. To be really waterproof I'd recomment a bright yellow Sowester with matching hat 😉



The shakedry jackets are brilliant. The rain just beads on the surface. Quick shake and it’s almost totally dry. Expensive but worth it I think.


----------



## gavroche (4 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Goretex and similar materials rely on the sweat evaporating through the pores of the material which are large enough to let through water vapour but too small for the water droplets to penetrate. Once the surface of the material gets soaked then the sweat cant evaporate. This also applies if you exercise really hard and the amount of sweat produced is too much for the material to process. To be really waterproof I'd recomment a bright yellow Sowester with matching hat 😉



Skin is 100% guaranteed water proof.


----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2022)

Nothing on the PBs for us this month.


----------



## Sterlo (4 Oct 2022)

Nothing for me either, then again I did cash them in last month, just before they announced the new uplift in prizes . Oh well, it's in an ISA now with a decent fixed rate so at least I'm guaranteed some "winnings".


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Nothing for me either, then again I did cash them in last month, just before they announced the new uplift in prizes . Oh well, it's in an ISA now with a decent fixed rate so at least I'm guaranteed some "winnings".



I am guessing here, but as interest rates have risen, I suspect many, like yourself have withdrawn from premium bonds and invested elsewhere. 
This would account for the extra winnings this month, plus they upped the amount of prizes last month.


----------



## Sterlo (4 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> I am guessing here, but as interest rates have risen, I suspect many, like yourself have withdrawn from premium bonds and invested elsewhere.
> This would account for the extra winnings this month, plus they upped the amount of prizes last month.


Right, so you're saying that me pulling out has made people on here win more. Okay, I'll put my account details on here and everyone can chip in from their extra winnings I've made them.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2022)

Would people removing their bonds not mean less money for prizes though?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2022)

Can humanity get any lower 


https://road.cc/content/news/hit-and-run-driver-moved-unconscious-cyclist-296383


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Can humanity get any lower
> 
> 
> https://road.cc/content/news/hit-and-run-driver-moved-unconscious-cyclist-296383





Dear God.i find it hard to believe that someone could do that to fellow human being.

And I daresay the courts won't give a sentence that is fitting. What a horrible excuse for a human being.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Dear God.i find it hard to believe that someone could do that to fellow human being.
> 
> And I daresay the courts won't give a sentence that is fitting. What a horrible excuse for a human being.



I’ve become a lot more nervous on the roads than I used to be and reading stuff like this doesn’t help. At least walking or running you are facing oncoming traffic and can jump onto the verge if you have to.


----------



## gavroche (4 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Can humanity get any lower
> 
> 
> https://road.cc/content/news/hit-and-run-driver-moved-unconscious-cyclist-296383



It is because of ba***ds like this that I prefer animals to people.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2022)

From my Facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2022)

Popped out for a half hour stroll for some air. Much chillier now and more rain to come tonight and tomorrow.

Going to watch an old Dalziel and Pascoe on the Drama channel now. They’re quite good.


----------



## rustybolts (4 Oct 2022)

The first anniversary of fracturing my metatarsals , 4 th October 2021 at around 10 pm , thank goodness I can cycle and run a bit again ! Spent some of a wet miserable day painting sheds new galvanized barge boards with vinegar and then metal undercoat . Take care folks !


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2022)

When our friend came round this morning I left the ladies to have a gossip and drove over to Hoar Park, I spotted this floor lamp in their Antique shop.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> When our friend came round this morning I left the ladies to have a gossip and drove over to Hoar Park, I spotted this floor lamp in their Antique shop.
> 
> View attachment 663408


Did you buy it?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2022)

Coooeeeew. I am definitely first this morning. I have been listening to the rain for most of the night 

Its calm now and the rain has stopped. bet it starts again soon enough though.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2022)

Morning. Lay on for a while thinking it was to be heavy rain again but it’s actually either dry or just a faint drizzle. Can’t quite see. It’s windy though. Recycling bin day but maybe shouldn’t put them out too early in case they blow over.


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you buy it?



No


----------



## PaulSB (5 Oct 2022)

Lashing down for the last two hours and pretty windy. I can hear the water rushing through our downspouts. Pleased to say the gutters are coping with it. So today? Well, I won't be riding a bike that's for sure! Mrs P has a u3a meeting at our house which means I need a quick tidy round and set the burner, otherwise it will mean burning gas  

Me? I've the cycle club AGM minutes to type up and trophies and medals to organise for this year's Award Night - all that should keep me going for a while. If there's time I have to prepare an objection to a local planning application. While it is very close to our village this is not NIMBYism but a genuine concern the local authority are being hoodwinked. No one objects to the housing but the developer has proposed access to the development will be an unmade track 3 metres wide in places. A 300 metre length of this has 5 metre banking on one side and a run of mature trees on the other before reaching an open field. The track runs through the village. The application is very cleverly done and on paper looks very acceptable - on the ground it's clear it is flat out dangerous.


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2022)

Good morning all, dry but windy this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks,
Slept through until 7:00 😮 first time in a long while.
We’re collecting our granddaughter from school today, spaghetti is her favourite so Mrs tenkaykev made the sauce yesterday as it seems to improve overnight. Bit of a sore knee, but I’ve increased my exercise load recently, all inspired by a race We’ve entered😂
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## Paulus (5 Oct 2022)

Good morning all from a windy Barnet. There is no rain yet, but it's on the way. 
I'll cycle up to the LBS later to drop my Toure's rear wheel in. The girl in the shop did a good job on truing it the other week, but pointed out that the rim was worn out. The braking surfaces were concave. So I'm going to have a new rim out on it. The hub is still good. A hand built wheel should be better than a factory/machine built one.


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple this morning to look at stuff for the new house. Just to get ideas, MrsD said..........


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2022)

Hello from a very wet Warrington.
It hammered down most of the night, still raining now and more of the heavy stuff due soon.
I was supposed to take MrsD to Specsavers this morning but she is not well so its an enforced chill day for me.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hello from a very wet Warrington.
> It hammered down most of the night, still raining now and more of the heavy stuff due soon.
> I was supposed to take MrsD to Specsavers this morning but she is not well so its an enforced chill day for me.


Did you have the 80mph wind issue?


----------



## gavroche (5 Oct 2022)

Salut. I was awake at 2.30 am and resisted the temptation to post as I didn't want to wake @Mo1959 up so I went back to sleep.
Got up at 7 as we had to take our daughter's dog to the vet at 8.30 to be castrated ( the dog , not our daughter ). She couldn't take him herself as she was getting ready to go to work. She will pick him up later this afternoon when he comes round from the op. 
As it is raining today, not much else will be done so another lazy day.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2022)

Morning again. Not long back from a 5 mile wander round the riverside trail then through the park. Gosh the river was well up and flowing fast. I wouldn't like to fall in.

I keep saying I have enough trainers but I just spied Hoka One One Speedgoat 5 in a wide fit so couldn't resist.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you have the 80mph wind issue?


No......was windy but nothing like that.
The rain woke me up around 5ish then kept me awake.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again. Not long back from a 5 mile wander round the riverside trail then through the park. Gosh the river was well up and flowing fast. I wouldn't like to fall in.
> 
> I keep saying I have enough trainers but I just spied Hoka One One Speedgoat 5 in a wide fit so couldn't resist.


You've only the one pair of feet though.* Just like the rest of us.


*You do only have the one pair?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've only the one pair of feet though.* Just like the rest of us.
> 
> 
> *You do only have the one pair?



Starting to think I'm a centipede with the amount of shoes I have.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> No......was windy but nothing like that.
> The rain woke me up around 5ish then kept me awake.


Mid afternoon nap to make up for lost sleep.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Mid afternoon nap to make up for lost sleep.



I have an afternoon kip anyway......does that mean II can have TWO kips


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have an afternoon kip anyway......does that mean II can have TWO kips


Well if you have your afternoon kip, as well as your mid-afternoon kip, that'd be two.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Oct 2022)

Morning all . Just starting to rain here in Warwick, still quite warm though . My mundane plan for the day is , get my hair cut , do some shopping then buy and fit a inner tube to my daughters bike ( I have loads of tubes but they are all presta. )
Tbh I hate buying shoes as I have wide feet so when I do fine a pair that fit well , I always go back and by another pair a couple of weeks later 😂😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . Just starting to rain here in Warwick, still quite warm though . My mundane plan for the day is , get my hair cut , do some shopping then buy and fit a inner tube to my daughters bike ( I have loads of tubes but they are all presta. )
> Tbh I hate buying shoes as I have wide feet so when I do fine a pair that fit well , I always go back and by another pair a couple of weeks later 😂😀😀



My feet are wide too hence snapping up the wide fit trainers earlier. Love roomy, comfortable shoes.


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2022)

It was dry and windy when I walked to Yoga, I came out and it was  and blowing a gale, its only a ten minute walk home but I walked in like a drowned rat. our plans to go out for lunch have been abandoned, I'll be making sandwiches in a bit.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Oct 2022)

My morning run along the Roman road was pleasant, very breezy but mostly sheltered. It's currently chucking it down, just as MrsTKK is about to leave to catch the bus. Her plan is to get off the bus about half way to our granddaughters school and walk / jog down through the chines and along the prom to the school. I am getting the next bus and will meet her there.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2022)

Took the bins in and carried on for a walk. I could see black clouds so put the new wet weather gear on. Nearly an hour and a half of torrential rain and I arrived home comfortable and bone dry so well chuffed.


----------



## Paulus (5 Oct 2022)

We have heavy rain here


----------



## Dirk (5 Oct 2022)

Well......'we've' decided which sofas, beds, tables, chairs, rugs, lamps, crockery, cutlery and white goods we are having at the new place.
Well......when I say 'we'....... you chaps know what I mean. 
I've just got to pay for it.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My feet are wide too *hence snapping up the wide fit trainers earlier.* Love roomy, comfortable shoes.



What an excellent excuse Mo, haven't heard that one before


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Oct 2022)

I have spent the afternoon in Ikea, Gateshead, with daughter No4, whilst she chose bedroom furniture (Wardrobe, drawers). 

An afternoon in Ikea is not a pleasant experience to begin with, but, with Daughter No4 it is absolute purgatory.

A few drinks, tonight, to recover form the experience, I think


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I have spent the afternoon in Ikea, Gateshead, with daughter No4, whilst she chose bedroom furniture (Wardrobe, drawers).
> 
> An afternoon in Ikea is not a pleasant experience to begin with, but, with Daughter No4 it is absolute purgatory.
> 
> A few drinks, tonight, to recover form the experience, I think



our son works in an Ikea, on the cleaning team.


----------



## pjd57 (5 Oct 2022)

I was delighted to retire from full time work ( fire brigade ) over 11 years ago.

Two weeks ago , age 65 , I was made redundant from my part time job with a Glasgow cycling charity. ( very long and needless process ) 
Big gap in my life


----------



## slow scot (5 Oct 2022)

pjd57 said:


> I was delighted to retire from full time work ( fire brigade ) over 11 years ago.
> 
> Two weeks ago , age 65 , I was made redundant from my part time job with a Glasgow cycling charity. ( very long and needless process )
> Big gap in my life



So when are you biking up here for a Celtic game?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2022)

slow scot said:


> So when are you biking up here for a Celtic game?



Through this way first to meet St Johnstone on Saturday. I expect a drubbing.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> Well......'we've' decided which sofas, beds, tables, chairs, rugs, lamps, crockery, cutlery and white goods we are having at the new place.
> Well......when I say 'we'....... you chaps know what I mean.
> I've just got to pay for it.



Yep, I just agree these days to anything which involves the house......................wisdom comes with age....................


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2022)

pjd57 said:


> I was delighted to retire from full time work ( fire brigade ) over 11 years ago.
> 
> Two weeks ago , age 65 , I was made redundant from my part time job with a Glasgow cycling charity. ( very long and needless process )
> Big gap in my life



It's easy to waste idle some time away in here.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2022)

Good morning. Stuck my head out the back door and all seems mild and calm. With luck today will see the end of my list of things I must do. Hopefully this will mean I get a lay in tomorrow as I won't wake with stuff on my mind. So cycle club medals to order, deliver trophies to engraver, complete AGM minutes, post club rides for a month. Geez, it's a full time job. Finish editing a web page for the U3A.

Later I can do good stuff so I'll plant my onion sets and head up to the card afternoon at the club. Anyone else notice a lot of the formatting options seem to have gone AWOL on here? Scrub that, working now! Idiot. 

Handy recipe tips can be found elsewhere from your resident celebrity chef...................


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Off down to the village first thing to hand over some Land Registry documents, then off to Deliverance country to pick up a Webbs Multi Tool that was on FB.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2022)

Coooooeeee. Darkish and breezy nut no rain so woooohoooo.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks,
A sunny but sad day ahead. We’re going to the funeral of one of my friends and running buddies. We’d known each other for more than 40 years. A lovely, gentle family man, keen ornithologist, steam train enthusiast as well as an accomplished athlete.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks, up for a p about four and couldn't get back to sleep, its calmed down a bit outside, its nice and dry and bright now, not a lot on today but might be out to lunch.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2022)

Morning. I went out early with the head torch for a jog. I am too embarrassed at my snail like pace to be seen in daylight! 

A drizzly start but it's dry now, if breezy.


----------



## Paulus (6 Oct 2022)

Good morning all. 
We're off down to our sons place this morning to help him start packing up his stuff. 
The sale of his maisonette has gone through, with a provisional completion date of the 14th.
He will probably move back in with us for a while, his girlfriend is also selling her place, but is a few weeks behind in the process. They haven't found anywhere suitable yet, but are looking at a couple of places this weekend. 
Should they not be able to find any thing, they are thinking about short term rental until the find something.


----------



## gavroche (6 Oct 2022)

Bonjour, Been up ages ( about 1 hour in fact ) and debating if I should go for a ride after walking Molly but not sure about the weather. Grey sky and threat of more rain although the forecast says no rain till after 12 . 
Did wordle in three earlier. Normally, I take 4 or 5 goes.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this morning.
> 
> View attachment 663521



It would be funny if it wasn't bloody true these days!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> our son works in an Ikea, on the cleaning team.



And his 1st job every morning is to get the parts and put hid mop together


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2022)

Back from having my hair cut. I used to wear it longer then with the diving and snorkeling it was easier to have it short.......I have a 2&3 now.
Forecast was dry and sunny spells all day, so of course its rained all morning


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Back from having my hair cut. I used to wear it longer then with the diving and snorkeling it was easier to have it short.......I have a 2&3 now.
> Forecast was dry and sunny spells all day, so of course its rained all morning


You didn't expect them to get it right did you?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> You didn't expect them to get it right did you?



Haha.
I have bbc weather app.
The hairdresser has 2 other apps.
They were all different.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Haha.
> I have bbc weather app.
> The hairdresser has 2 other apps.
> They were all different.


That sounds about right.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2022)

Picked up a bargain - £80 inc a spare motor unit. Came with 4 attachments - brush whacker, strimmer, hedge trimmer and pole saw. 






That lot should take care of my new garden.
Just need to source a ride on mower now, but that can wait until we move in.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2022)

OK folks. I have this light mauve flower growing in the hedge. Does anyone know what it is? Looking at a flower book at looks like something called fleabane?


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Oct 2022)

It is my birthday today (75). Just received two parcels from son and grandchildren


One case of beer, one box of bottles of wine.

I wonder, does this mean they thing of me as a drunken, old man?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> It is my birthday y today (75). Just received two parcels from son and grandchildren
> 
> 
> One case of beer, one box of bottles of wine.
> ...





Happy Birthday


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> It is my birthday y today (75). Just received two parcels from son and grandchildren
> 
> 
> One case of beer, one box of bottles of wine.
> ...



Happy Birthday. Never mind beer, where’s the cake?


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Happy Birthday. Never mind beer, where’s the cake?



I have cake too, from daughter no4, and millionaires shortbread from daughter no 3.

I will break the scales tomorrow


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> It is my birthday today (75). Just received two parcels from son and grandchildren
> 
> 
> One case of beer, one box of bottles of wine.
> ...



Happy birthday .


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> It is my birthday today (75). Just received two parcels from son and grandchildren
> 
> 
> One case of beer, one box of bottles of wine.
> ...



Happy Birthday.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> OK folks. I have this light mauve flower growing in the hedge. Does anyone know what it is? Looking at a flower book at looks like something called fleabane?
> 
> View attachment 663536



MrsD reckons it's an Aster of some sort - either a Michaelmas Daisy or Sea Aster.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> It is my birthday today (75). Just received two parcels from son and grandchildren
> 
> 
> One case of beer, one box of bottles of wine.
> ...



Happy birthday........and here's to many more.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> MrsD reckons it's an Aster of some sort - either a Michaelmas Daisy or Sea Aster.





I thought it was daisy like


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2022)

We got out for lunch today, went down Tina's cafe near the club, whilst we were Eating my Good Lady said, "can we go into town?" so our lunch trip turned into a shopping trip and I spent an hour pushing her round town, very pleasent.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Oct 2022)

Happy birthday to @BoldonLad, Beer, wine and cake! wonderful 😎
I noticed hordes of Ivy Bees at the end of our road, first time that I've become aware of them.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Happy birthday to @BoldonLad, Beer, wine and cake! wonderful 😎
> I noticed hordes of Ivy Bees at the end of our road, first time that I've become aware of them.



I’ve never heard of them. I’ve heard of masonry bees though. Dad used to get them in the concrete blocks in his workshop.


----------



## pjd57 (6 Oct 2022)

slow scot said:


> So when are you biking up here for a Celtic game?



I had looked at it but the early kick off times made it a non starter.

Plan was a mate in Perth could arrange tickets and he was going to get the train to Glasgow and we'd cycle back up .
Maybe next season


----------



## rustybolts (6 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> It is my birthday today (75). Just received two parcels from son and grandchildren
> 
> 
> One case of beer, one box of bottles of wine.
> ...



Have a great time , drink up and eat up and enjoy !


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve never heard of them. I’ve heard of masonry bees though. Dad used to get them in the concrete blocks in his workshop.



Neither had I Mo, a friend was giving us a lift and as we waited to join the main road we saw them. our friend is a wildlife warden and told us what they were.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2022)

So now we might be having planned power cuts this winter. I remember them the last time round. We had to check the papers and see when our area would be off. At least it will all be online now if it does happen.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> It is my birthday today (75). Just received two parcels from son and grandchildren
> 
> 
> One case of beer, one box of bottles of wine.
> ...



Don't think about it, just enjoy. Happy Birthday


----------



## PaulSB (6 Oct 2022)

We had an excellent game of Bridge this afternoon with some very hard to play hands. Very enjoyable. Bobbed down to ALDI for socks and got some decent ordinary ones but no sign of merino walking socks. @Dave7 were did you see this? Can't find anything on the Aldi website.

Lunch treat for pensioners. ASDA are offering unlimited tea, soup and roll to the over 60s throughout November and December. I've offered to take Mrs P out to lunch, she doesn't know where yet......................well with 205 to choose from 

Planted my onions which I've been putting off for a while.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We had an excellent game of Bridge this afternoon with some very hard to play hands. Very enjoyable. Bobbed down to ALDI for socks and got some decent ordinary ones but no sign of merino walking socks. @Dave7 were did you see this? Can't find anything on the Aldi website.
> 
> Lunch treat for pensioners. ASDA are offering unlimited tea, soup and roll to the over 60s throughout November and December. I've offered to take Mrs P out to lunch, she doesn't know where yet......................well with 205 to choose from
> 
> Planted my onions which I've been putting off for a while.



I saw that about Asda on facebook, the problem for me is that none of the ASDA's near me have cafes.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> I saw that about Asda on facebook, the problem for me is that none of the ASDA's near me have cafes.


It's a McDonald's in the one near me.
So no food either.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's a McDonald's in the one near me.
> So no food either.



The Asda nearest me is about the size of a large corner shop so no cafe there, the next two are almost an hour away on the bus, one I know doesn't have a cafe, they closed it down a while back, the other one involves two buses and a walk and I don't know if it has a cafe.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We had an excellent game of Bridge this afternoon with some very hard to play hands. Very enjoyable. Bobbed down to ALDI for socks and got some decent ordinary ones but no sign of merino walking socks. @Dave7 were did you see this? Can't find anything on the Aldi website.
> 
> Lunch treat for pensioners. ASDA are offering unlimited tea, soup and roll to the over 60s throughout November and December. I've offered to take Mrs P out to lunch, she doesn't know where yet......................well with 205 to choose from
> 
> Planted my onions which I've been putting off for a while.



It was in the weekly/semi weekly brochure they supply.
They were 2 colour, black and another.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> The Asda nearest me is about the size of a large corner shop so no cafe there, the next two are almost an hour away on the bus, one I know doesn't have a cafe, they closed it down a while back, the other one involves two buses and a walk and I don't know if it has a cafe.


The one nearest me was "done up" a few years ago. It now looks worse than before they did it up.

Think Aldi compared to Sainsbury's on stock layout.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> So now we might be having planned power cuts this winter. I remember them the last time round. We had to check the papers and see when our area would be off. At least it will all be online now if it does happen.



Spreading panic and alarm again,  its one of three options and the least likely yet the media is highlighting it, I'm sure that without the media highlighting the worse case scenario all the time people wouldn't be worrying so much.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Spreading panic and alarm again,  its one of three options and the least likely yet the media is highlighting it, I'm sure that without the media highlighting the worse case scenario all the time people wouldn't be worrying so much.



You could be right. They don’t seem happy unless they are getting us worried about something. Bloody mind control I think!


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You could be right. They don’t seem happy unless they are getting us worried about something. *Bloody mind control I think!*


I'm safe on that front then!


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Oct 2022)

Good morning, looks like I’m first. We’re heading off to Weymouth Beer Festival today, the lunchtime session. We’ve not got anything planned for later in the day, a bit of snoozing probably 😄


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Spreading panic and alarm again,  its one of three options and the least likely yet the media is highlighting it, I'm sure that without the media highlighting the worse case scenario all the time people wouldn't be worrying so much.



I agree Dave, every day they have to dream up the most dramatic angle, often publishing stuff they know to be factually wrong, manufactured outrage and propaganda dressed up as news. “ Bread and Circuses “ as in Romans times.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2022)

Coooooeeeee and good morrow to one and all. Its dark, it's raining. It's another day in paradise. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2022)

Time for my wander I think. Not sure whether to stick to level ground or head up the hill. I’ll see how the legs are feeling once I get moving.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooooeeeee and good morrow to one and all. Its dark, it's raining. It's another day in paradise.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



Have you wet the bed?? Bit early for you


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2022)

Morning all.
Got a quick Aldi dash at 0800. 
Off to the aunties at 0930.
Somewhere in between I need to keep an eye on MrsD while she showers........she also has the mobile hairdresser at some stage.
Its all go.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Have you wet the bed?? Bit early for you





I have been up early lately. Just don't sleep well. I don't mind being up with the larks


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2022)

Good morning all, another weeks flown past, shopping this morning, chores this afternoon, ladies coming to cut my Good Ladies hair dinner time, I'll roll up our small mat thats in front of the fire and put her in her wheelchair and park her in the middle of the room.


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Our mates move to Winscombe near Cheddar today, so that's 2/3 of the gang in Somerset - only us to go now.

Yay - it's Fish Friday 
Table booked at SQ for lunch.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Spreading panic and alarm again,  its one of three options and the least likely yet the media is highlighting it, I'm sure that without the media highlighting the worse case scenario all the time people wouldn't be worrying so much.





Mo1959 said:


> You could be right. They don’t seem happy unless they are getting us worried about something. Bloody mind control I think!





Tenkaykev said:


> I agree Dave, every day they have to dream up the most dramatic angle, often publishing stuff they know to be factually wrong, manufactured outrage and propaganda dressed up as news. “ Bread and Circuses “ as in Romans times.



It doesn't take much imagination to work out which section of the press it is either. Manipulation at every step of the way..............or is that every page turned. Couldn't agree more with each of you.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> *Got a quick Aldi dash at 0800.*
> Off to the aunties at 0930.
> Somewhere in between I need to keep an eye on MrsD while she showers........she also has the mobile hairdresser at some stage.
> Its all go.



Socks!! Don't forget my socks.


----------



## mikeIow (7 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning, looks like I’m first. We’re heading off to Weymouth Beer Festival today, the lunchtime session. We’ve not got anything planned for later in the day, a bit of snoozing probably 😄



Love a good beerfest: enjoy!
I’ll be out for a couple this evening with some pals before we head to a Steve Hackett concert. It’s all go!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2022)

Good day. Mild, grey and breezy instead of the peeing down, windy and mild we were promised. I want some rain to settle my onions in. So virtually everything I had to do is done. Only two major tasks left, one of which can be kicked in the long grass. Much of what I have to do now is packing, preparation etc. I have lists, I like a good list. Debated if I needed a spreadsheet or not as I like a good spreadsheet even more than a list but decided a spreadsheet was a touch excessive


First task today is to make a list of the different lists I need to make
Second task today is to add things to each of the lists on my list of lists I need to make
When I've finished my lists I can gather stuff together and tick it off on the appropriate list
Make sense????
No, not really but it gives you all something to quietly smile about and shake your heads
This morning is about getting all my stuff together and this afternoon the six monthly meeting with my lad's care providers


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Mild, grey and breezy instead of the peeing down, windy and mild we were promised. I want some rain to settle my onions in. So virtually everything I had to do is done. Only two major tasks left, one of which can be kicked in the long grass. Much of what I have to do now is packing, preparation etc. I have lists, I like a good list. Debated if I needed a spreadsheet or not as I like a good spreadsheet even more than a list but decided a spreadsheet was a touch excessive
> 
> 
> First task today is to make a list of the different lists I need to make
> ...



Your OCD is showing.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Your OCD is showing.



Really? Whoops......................must add that to my "things to avoid doing" list


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Oct 2022)

Lamb casserole today in the slow cooker.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2022)

Bloody weather. My rain magnet is obviously still working. Rain started within seconds of going out and kept up for the entire 6 miles. My legs got cold and wet and my feet were almost squelching. Should have worn the goretex stuff but I wasn't expecting it to be as bad. Never mind, it was one of the increasingly rare days when my legs felt good so I still enjoyed it.

Definitely needing my porridge now.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Socks!! Don't forget my socks.



Had a good look. I even got 2 assistants to help. No sign and they couldn't recall seeing them


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Oct 2022)

Morning all . It’s a sunny start to the day here in Coventry .
When to see Dave Gorman at the arts centre last night ( my daughter bought the tickets for me as a sixtieth birthday present which is next month) he was on top form and it was terrific.
Tbh is was just great to be at any communal event too , we haven’t dont anything like that since well before covid.
Have a great day everyone .


----------



## Paulus (7 Oct 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Love a good beerfest: enjoy!
> I’ll be out for a couple this evening with some pals before we head to a Steve Hackett concert. It’s all go!



I've seen Steve Hackett a few times in recent years. Always an excellent gig.
What's the theme of tonight's gig?


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Had a good look. I even got 2 assistants to help. No sign and they couldn't recall seeing them



Thanks for looking. Same in Chorley and very little clothing of any sort but loads on the website. Still got ten pairs of decent new socks so I'm happy.


----------



## mikeIow (7 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've seen Steve Hackett a few times in recent years. Always an excellent gig.
> What's the theme of tonight's gig?



Foxtrot at 50 !!
The album is of that vintage....so I am naturally now playing it to remind myself what it sounds like 
Should be a good night!


----------



## Dave7 (7 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Lamb casserole today in the slow cooker.



Oooohhh I love slow cooked lamb.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2022)

Wandered round for a few bits of shopping. I spied this which looks nice. I think it will be tonight's tea.


----------



## Dirk (7 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Oooohhh I love slow cooked lamb.



Fresh off the hillside.....


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Oct 2022)

Bike was due into the LBS yesterday - it went in on Monday but he needed extra tools to take the motor housing off (Bosch - go figure)

Bike was due back yesterday but we ended up grandkid sitting so it had to be today


Hopefully he will be able to get access to the motor axle gubbins and stop it all creaking embarrassingly

Bought a new saddle as well - it says it is designed for women so maybe I can get my wife to have a go on 'her bike' that she has never rode since we got it out of the shop
Lets just say her sit bones are a bit further apart from mine!!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Oct 2022)

At the Weymouth Beer Festival, tempted to try the “ Beer for Zelensky “ 





Could get messy…


----------



## mikeIow (7 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> At the Weymouth Beer Festival, tempted to try the “ Beer for Zelensky “
> 
> View attachment 663666
> 
> Could get messy…



Jeez, that sounds feisty!!
...but delicious!!


----------



## Paulus (7 Oct 2022)

LBS has called, my rear wheel has been rebuilt. I'll pick it up tomorrow..


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Spreading panic and alarm again,  its one of three options and the least likely yet the media is highlighting it, I'm sure that without the media highlighting the worse case scenario all the time people wouldn't be worrying so much.


There's a asteroid headed our way, at over 50 times the speed of sound.

https://tech.hindustantimes.com/tec...ys-nasa-check-impact-risk-71664971638752.html


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. Mild, grey and breezy instead of the peeing down, windy and mild we were promised. I want some rain to settle my onions in. So virtually everything I had to do is done. Only two major tasks left, one of which can be kicked in the long grass. Much of what I have to do now is packing, preparation etc. I have lists, I like a good list. Debated if I needed a spreadsheet or not as I like a good spreadsheet even more than a list but decided a spreadsheet was a touch excessive
> 
> 
> First task today is to make a list of the different lists I need to make
> ...


Can you cross reference your list of lists with your lists?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2022)

I forgot I still hadn’t watched the last James Bond film so just watched it just now. Have to say it was quite enjoyable.

It’s going to be a chilly night here so the electric blanket is on. I might have an early night.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I forgot I still hadn’t watched the last James Bond film so just watched it just now. Have to say it was quite enjoyable.
> 
> It’s going to be a chilly night here so the electric blanket is on. I might have an early night.


Why not one of these?




Also handy if anyone should break in during the night.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Oct 2022)

The Rings of Power...........anyone else got a partner who watches this shite? I despair.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The Rings of Power...........anyone else got a partner who watches this shite? I despair.


Can't you hide the remote, put dead batteries in it, a piece of sellotape over the sensor on the TV and/or remote?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The Rings of Power...........anyone else got a partner who watches this shite? I despair.



I gave it a go one night when nothing else was on. It was distinctly average.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2022)

What a 'orrible start to the day. Once again bbc weather shows 'no rain' but its been piddling down for hours.
Daughter's 30th wedding anniversary and they have booked a room at a pub**. We have a lift there and booked a taxi back.
Its a buffet which suits us as we can pick n choose.
**the SiL sings there occasionally. It is now closing down as the manager says she can't afford the massive charges.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Blagged a bargain yesterday. I've been on the lookout for a trailer for a while - what with the house move looming and a garage to clear - and I dropped on one for sale just up the road. Got it for £150. It needs about £30 spending on it to bring it up to scratch, but it's ideal for what I need.




Big enough to transport a ride on mower......ideal.


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks.



Dave.......I want to ask you something re payments. If you prefer a pm just tell me.
MrsD has been told she will never walk again (apart from a few yards with a zimmer).
We now get attendance allowance which pays for a cleaner etc. 
So........do you have an invalidity car ? If so, what was your approach ie who did you contact?
Ta.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2022)

Coooeoeeee. No wind or rain so hoorah.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks,
A tad fragile this morning after yesterday’s trip to Weymouth. Glorious sunshine and the venue overlooks the Beach and the sea. A couple of the beers I sampled were 8-9%, only a half of each though. My favourite was a 6% Coconut stout, it smelt like a bounty bar tastes, and was luscious. 
Another sunny day today, will head out for a walk to clear the head soon.
Have a peaceful day folks ☀️☕️👍


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Dave.......I want to ask you something re payments. If you prefer a pm just tell me.
> MrsD has been told she will never walk again (apart from a few yards with a zimmer).
> We now get attendance allowance which pays for a cleaner etc.
> So........do you have an invalidity car ? If so, what was your approach ie who did you contact?
> Ta.




Unfortunately we have no motability vehicle, my Good Ladies DLA is only at the basic level, there are three levels, she's on the lowest and needs the middle level to qualify for a vehicle, and we can't transfer her to PIP because she was born before spring 1948, we also can't get Attendance allowance because she's on DLA. My Good lady has been on the lowest level DLA for years, we got them to do a review a little while back but they wouldn't move her up a level.

https://www.motability.co.uk/how-it-works/


----------



## pawl (8 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Dave.......I want to ask you something re payments. If you prefer a pm just tell me.
> MrsD has been told she will never walk again (apart from a few yards with a zimmer).
> We now get attendance allowance which pays for a cleaner etc.
> So........do you have an invalidity car ? If so, what was your approach ie who did you contact?
> Ta.




This information may not still apply as I retired from Social Services 19 years ago 

At the time a person needed to be receiving Mobility Allowance to apply for a mobility vehicle There was an upper age limit Sorry I can’t remember what that was

I would contact your area social work office .They used to have a benefits advisor who could guide you through the application process..Things May now have changed.

Sorry I am unable to be more precise,but it would be worth making contact with your local Social Services dept


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Dave.......I want to ask you something re payments. If you prefer a pm just tell me.
> MrsD has been told she will never walk again (apart from a few yards with a zimmer).
> We now get attendance allowance which pays for a cleaner etc.
> So........do you have an invalidity car ? If so, what was your approach ie who did you contact?
> Ta.



@dave r will know far more about this than I but can I suggest if you're not familiar with the system get advice before making any application. Two reasons for this; some benefits, PIP, have a timescale in which one must submit the application and secondly a single error can result in no or a reduced payment. With PIP, again, applicants have 28 days to complete the process and the clock starts ticking from the day the DWP mail the forms to you. I suggest a trip to the Citizens Advice Bureau.

The third reason is a touch unpalatable. While being truthful one must paint the darkest picture one can. Around 25 years ago I made an application for DLA on behalf of my son, I was too positive because as a parent I wouldn't wish to suggest his abilities are anything less than positive. The resulting award was lower than it should be and we have been unable to get that changed. Being negative about a loved one goes against every instinct but sadly it's necessary.

Good luck


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2022)

Good morning. It is bright, mild and breezy, ideal for an autumn bike ride. The club route won't finish before 1.00pm and Rovers are home so that's a bit late for me. I'll do odds and sods this morning. I'm hoping Mrs P will sanction emptying the freezer into the chest freezer. First I'm going to weigh my suitcase.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Unfortunately we have no motability vehicle, my Good Ladies DLA is only at the basic level, there are three levels, she's on the lowest and needs the middle level to qualify for a vehicle, and we can't transfer her to PIP because she was born before spring 1948, we also can't get Attendance allowance because she's on DLA. My Good lady has been on the lowest level DLA for years, we got them to do a review a little while back but they wouldn't move her up a level.
> 
> https://www.motability.co.uk/how-it-works/



Maybe she should sail to France then come back as an illegal immigrant.......she may get more that way .
Paid in since I was 15 but had ZERO help or advice since these problems.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. First I'm going to weigh my suitcase.


True story.
On a group diving trip to Egypt one 'newbie' had a massive surcharge for weight. Turns out he had put 28Lbs of lead weights in his case......not realising you get them foc as part of the dive package.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Dave.......I want to ask you something re payments. If you prefer a pm just tell me.
> MrsD has been told she will never walk again (apart from a few yards with a zimmer).
> We now get attendance allowance which pays for a cleaner etc.
> So........do you have an invalidity car ? If so, what was your approach ie who did you contact?
> Ta.



This is from Citizen's Advice. I presume it's up to date.


getting-a-motability-car


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe she should sail to France then come back as an illegal immigrant.......she may get more that way .
> Paid in since I was 15 but had ZERO help or advice since these problems.





You're chancing your luck saying things like that.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe she should sail to France then come back as an illegal immigrant.......she may get more that way .
> Paid in since I was 15 but had ZERO help or advice since these problems.





You might be better off going to talk to someone at a citizens advice centre. They will probably have all the leaflets and gumph and will be able to give you phone numbers etc. Good luck Dave.


----------



## pawl (8 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @dave r will know far more about this than I but can I suggest if you're not familiar with the system get advice before making any application. Two reasons for this; some benefits, PIP, have a timescale in which one must submit the application and secondly a single error can result in no or a reduced payment. With PIP, again, applicants have 28 days to complete the process and the clock starts ticking from the day the DWP mail the forms to you. I suggest a trip to the Citizens Advice Bureau.
> 
> The third reason is a touch unpalatable. While being truthful one must paint the darkest picture one can. Around 25 years ago I made an application for DLA on behalf of my son, I was too positive because as a parent I wouldn't wish to suggest his abilities are anything less than positive. The resulting award was lower than it should be and we have been unable to get that changed. Being negative about a loved one goes against every instinct but sadly it's necessary.
> 
> Good luck



Your comments are very true When I assisted claimants to note all current problems not to speculate on what if any improvements may or not occur in the future It’s about the here an know We had a very good benefits advisor who took my cases that were refused to appeal and had a good success rate at getting decisions overturned.


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> This is from Citizen's Advice. I presume it's up to date.
> 
> 
> getting-a-motability-car



It sounds up to date.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Oct 2022)

Got a new saddle from the LBS yesterday - my wife won;t ride "her" bike because the narrow saddle if "not comfortable"

so I have got one designed for women and fitted it this morning
very padded and much wider

amazing comparing the one that came with it and the new one
the bike is a folder and they seem to have used the lightest saddle they can find for it without spending much money
the new one must be 4 times the weight

good job is has a motor!!!


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Got a new saddle from the LBS yesterday - my wife won;t ride "her" bike because the narrow saddle if "not comfortable"
> 
> so I have got one designed for women and fitted it this morning
> very padded and much wider
> ...


The saddle came with a motor!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> The saddle came with a motor!



Pedant!!!!

thinking about it though
what exactly do you think a motor is needed for on a saddle designed specifically for women???

answers on a postcard......


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Pedant!!!!
> 
> thinking about it though
> what exactly do you think a motor is needed for on a saddle designed specifically for women???
> ...



Well you did ask!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Got a new saddle from the LBS yesterday - my wife won;t ride "her" bike because the narrow saddle if "not comfortable"
> 
> so I have got one designed for women and fitted it this morning
> very padded and much wider
> ...





I found wider and softer did not equate to better and more comfortable. 

I bought a Brooks B67s. Its fantastical I love it. For me firmer was much better. A softer saddle left me in agony.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Oct 2022)

Tom soup and bread for me today.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Well you did ask!
> 
> 
> View attachment 663803


Answers on a postcard!


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2022)

Spent an hour today giving my newly acquired trailer a quick lick of Hammerite.
Before:





After:





Looking better


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Well you did ask!
> 
> 
> View attachment 663803



@Mo1959 , I am shocked !


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe she should sail to France then come back as an illegal immigrant.......she may get more that way .
> Paid in since I was 15 but had ZERO help or advice since these problems.



Probably best if you simply sail to France and live there. 😀

Seriously though Citizens advice should be your first port of call , they were very helpful when I had to sort out my mum’s benefits. ( if they don’t know they will point you to someone that does).
Then Social services , my experience with them has been always good( I know that’s not always the case ) , they always did all they could for my mum. The problems normally start once you get to government level . 😕


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2022)

Today was a day that didn't quite go to plan but was very pleasant anyway. My Good Ladies carer was late this morning, she arrived at nine instead of half seven, which scuppered my plan for an early bike ride . So we brought our afternoon visit to Jubilee Crescent forward and included a stop at Jubilee Junction for a spot of lunch, I spent the afternoon doing the ironing, I watched the F1 qualifying highlights then listened to Credence Clearwater Revival album whilst I did it.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2022)

My boys won 3-0 and played very, very good football. I am VERY happy with this.

So packing. I had a list. I packed it all. Suitcase is half full and weighs 16.3kg including a bottle of single malt for a friend. I have to put my suit in, well it is a "suit"case, and I'm done. Flight is 08.40am Tuesday!! Impressed? I am. Mrs P hasn't started yet.

Speaking of Mrs P. She hasn't come home yet. I want my tea. It's almost ready and I'm waiting patiently........

I have gin though


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> My boys won 3-0 and played very, very good football. I am VERY happy with this.
> 
> So packing. I had a list. I packed it all. Suitcase is half full and weighs 16.3kg including a bottle of single malt for a friend. I have to put my suit in, well it is a "suit"case, and I'm done. Flight is 08.40am Tuesday!! Impressed? I am. Mrs P hasn't started yet.
> 
> ...


Where have you put your lists, and do you have one for the return trip?

Passport, $US, something to read, ticket's!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Well you did ask!
> 
> 
> View attachment 663803



I just deleted several comments that may have been inappropriate

you can probably work out what they were for yourselves!!


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2022)

I had to move our Spider Plant to clean up tonight, it must like it where it is in the kitchen It's an impressive size.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> I had to move our Spider Plant to clean up tonight, it must like it where it is in the kitchen It's an impressive size.
> 
> 
> View attachment 663899


Any spiders on it?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2022)

Coooooeeeee. Its dark so I have no idea what it's like outside. I do know it's not raining though. 

I do like spider plants 🪴 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2022)

Morning. I went out early in the dark for a run. Head torch required. The legs really didn't want to co-operate but managed a slow 4 miles. I'll have a nice steep in the bath now before my porridge.

We have heavy  due this afternoon so a siesta might be tempting.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2022)

Good morning people, the weathers bright, cool and a lot calmer today, carers here.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

A bit more trailer fettling this morning, then a stroll down to Hang Loose restaurant and bar for Sunday lunch.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks, Mrs Tenkaykev is feeling unwell, she suspects Covid but last nights test proved negative ( she caught Covid in Scotland earlier in the year, she initially tested negative )


----------



## Paulus (9 Oct 2022)

Good morning all. 
It's a bright sunny start to the day here.
MrsP is off with MissP to a wedding fair in St. Albans today. Now that MissP's boyfriend popped the question, MrsP is getting all excited. There is no date yet for the big day.
Dog walking, bike riding and some cooking are the order of the day. 
American style pancakes with blueberries, sliced banana, maple syrup and squirty cream for breakfast. 
Today's tea is marinated chicken thighs, in the fridge marinating in the fridge at the moment. They will be coated in a herby, spicey flour mixture KFS style, and baked in a hot oven..


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, lol.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Oct 2022)

I have been dithering on the retirement fence for a couple of years now. I am financially sound and have been for ages. I find it ironic that just at the point you become financially sound. You also get to the age where you have got everything you want and find it hard to find things to spend money on. Iam a sailmaker and enjoy my job, I like my collegues and work for a great company who look after me. I reduced my hours to 5 hours a day, 2 years ago and usually finish work by 11am. My bike commute is 40km most days and I often extend it on the way home.

I am 64 now and part of me is thinking I should be thinking about retiring. Part of me is thinking, why should I? Part of me is thinking is thinking, retire, go on some long cycle tours and write a book to encourage other over 60s to do it. Do some gardening, get a dog.

I am in a great position. I realise that. I have my health, finances are secure, mortgage is paid, great relationship with a woman who loves cycling, lots of great bikes.

Cons... I cannot make a decision.

How do you make the big leap and did anyone regret it?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> I have been dithering on the retirement fence for a couple of years now. I am financially sound and have been for ages. I find it ironic that just at the point you become financially sound. You also get to the age where you have got everything you want and find it hard to find things to spend money on. Iam a sailmaker and enjoy my job, I like my collegues and work for a great company who look after me. I reduced my hours to 5 hours a day, 2 years ago and usually finish work by 11am. My bike commute is 40km most days and I often extend it on the way home.
> 
> I am 64 now and part of me is thinking I should be thinking about retiring. Part of me is thinking, why should I? Part of me is thinking is thinking, retire, go on some long cycle tours and write a book to encourage other over 60s to do it. Do some gardening, get a dog.
> 
> ...



Hopefully you'll get a more balanced reasoning from others who, like you, actually enjoyed their job. Sadly, I hated mine by the end and couldn't wait to get away. Absolutely no regrets, although I have to admit I don't fill my time nearly as well as I could being a lazy person by nature.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> I have been dithering on the retirement fence for a couple of years now. I am financially sound and have been for ages. I find it ironic that just at the point you become financially sound. You also get to the age where you have got everything you want and find it hard to find things to spend money on. Iam a sailmaker and enjoy my job, I like my collegues and work for a great company who look after me. I reduced my hours to 5 hours a day, 2 years ago and usually finish work by 11am. My bike commute is 40km most days and I often extend it on the way home.
> 
> I am 64 now and part of me is thinking I should be thinking about retiring. Part of me is thinking, why should I? Part of me is thinking is thinking, retire, go on some long cycle tours and write a book to encourage other over 60s to do it. Do some gardening, get a dog.
> 
> ...



For me it wasn't a hard decision to make, I was tired of working and have no regrets, I've been retired since 2015, one thing to think about is your health, good health isn't guaranteed as you grow older, I'm now carer to my Good Lady, so go and enjoy your retirement whilst you're still healthy


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> I have been dithering on the retirement fence for a couple of years now. I am financially sound and have been for ages. I find it ironic that just at the point you become financially sound. You also get to the age where you have got everything you want and find it hard to find things to spend money on. Iam a sailmaker and enjoy my job, I like my collegues and work for a great company who look after me. I reduced my hours to 5 hours a day, 2 years ago and usually finish work by 11am. My bike commute is 40km most days and I often extend it on the way home.
> 
> I am 64 now and part of me is thinking I should be thinking about retiring. Part of me is thinking, why should I? Part of me is thinking is thinking, retire, go on some long cycle tours and write a book to encourage other over 60s to do it. Do some gardening, get a dog.
> 
> ...





My mum often wondered what she would do with herself when she retired, then after it happened she wondered how the hell she ever found the time to go to work.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> It's a bright sunny start to the day here.
> MrsP is off with MissP to a wedding fair in St. Albans today. Now that MissP's boyfriend popped the question, MrsP is getting all excited. There is no date yet for the big day.
> Dog walking, bike riding and some cooking are the order of the day.
> ...



Ah, yes, similar is happening in our house. End date is October 15th  .............................................2023


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My mum often wondered what she would do with herself when she retired, then after it happened she wondered how the hell she ever found the time to go to work.



Thats the same for me and a common thing when people retire


----------



## gavroche (9 Oct 2022)

I have no regrets about being retired either although I still do a few weeks a year as an exam invigilator to help with the finances because I only have the state pension, a small private pension and times are getting harder due to extortionate profiteering by the big multi-nationals. 
I too , am a bit lazy by nature so quite happy to do nothing when I want to so retirement suits me well.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> I have been dithering on the retirement fence for a couple of years now. I am financially sound and have been for ages. I find it ironic that just at the point you become financially sound. You also get to the age where you have got everything you want and find it hard to find things to spend money on. Iam a sailmaker and enjoy my job, I like my collegues and work for a great company who look after me. I reduced my hours to 5 hours a day, 2 years ago and usually finish work by 11am. My bike commute is 40km most days and I often extend it on the way home.
> 
> I am 64 now and part of me is thinking I should be thinking about retiring. Part of me is thinking, why should I? Part of me is thinking is thinking, retire, go on some long cycle tours and write a book to encourage other over 60s to do it. Do some gardening, get a dog.
> 
> ...



To my mind you are in a great position. If you really cannot decide how about this. You appear to be working 25 hours a week. Have you consider doing three 8 hour days? This might allow you to gauge how you feel when faced with four days each week when you don't have to do anything.

Prior to retiring I took professional financial advice which showed provided we are sensible we can live to 100+ without running out of cash. Not a grand lifestyle but a good, comfy one. For example we head off to California for a month on Tuesday, though the £/$ is a bit of an issue!!

How to decide? I guess it is a leap of faith, belief in yourself but if you have financial security and plenty of interests, you appear to have, it really is a no brainer. The one difficulty I had was money, it took me 12-15 months to become comfortable with the idea of a very reduced monthly income and savings slowly declining. I'm cool with it now especially since Mrs P took her state pension. When we retired our income dropped to 40% of working income, tough for me to adjust to, but it's now 60% and savings are beginning to grow again.

Of all the retired people I know, pretty much my entire social circle of maybe 300+, I know two who found it difficult. Both returned to part-time work. One found he sat at home drinking too often, the other struggled to fill his days. Sensibly both took jobs to regain the structure their lives needed.

As everyone says "How did I find time to work?" Most of the time I'm so busy my feet don't touch the ground. You will not regret it.


----------



## mikeIow (9 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks, Mrs Tenkaykev is feeling unwell, she suspects Covid but last nights test proved negative ( she caught Covid in Scotland earlier in the year, she initially tested negative )



Bah….MrsMikeIOW tested +ive last Saturday: we quarantined her, banished to the tower. 
First time she has had it - speaking with neighbours, it feels like this one is mopping up many who have thus far escaped.
She was a little rough some of the week but mostly okay. Still a feint line yesterday morning: hoping to be clear by tomorrow.
Most upsetting was that we had LOTS on this week she had to miss (luckily for me, both offspring were home to act as her replacements).

Hope your wife is either wrong or gets over it fast.

Off this morning for a little local protest over the City Council plans to wipeout a huge local habitat of wildlife (old golf course, unused for many years) - Western Golf Course


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> I have been dithering on the retirement fence for a couple of years now. I am financially sound and have been for ages. I find it ironic that just at the point you become financially sound. You also get to the age where you have got everything you want and find it hard to find things to spend money on. Iam a sailmaker and enjoy my job, I like my collegues and work for a great company who look after me. I reduced my hours to 5 hours a day, 2 years ago and usually finish work by 11am. My bike commute is 40km most days and I often extend it on the way home.
> 
> I am 64 now and part of me is thinking I should be thinking about retiring. Part of me is thinking, why should I? Part of me is thinking is thinking, retire, go on some long cycle tours and write a book to encourage other over 60s to do it. Do some gardening, get a dog.
> 
> ...



You can't buy time........


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Bah….MrsMikeIOW tested +ive last Saturday: we quarantined her, banished to the tower.
> First time she has had it - speaking with neighbours, it feels like this one is mopping up many who have thus far escaped.
> She was a little rough some of the week but mostly okay. Still a feint line yesterday morning: hoping to be clear by tomorrow.
> Most upsetting was that we had LOTS on this week she had to miss (luckily for me, both offspring were home to act as her replacements).
> ...



This mornings test is still negative so it may just be a heavy seasonal cold. She’ll test again this evening🤞


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks. It is a glorious autumn day in Lancashire. I would like to ride my bike but there is stuff to do. I've cleaned the fridge, may do a white wash as it's a good drying day and will clean out the garage and the asparagus bed - diverse what? The CH kicked in at 7.45, well the programme does, grabbed the thermostat in double-quick time and then lit the burner.

Garage clean out you ask? Well nominally we own a double garage. I built it with a friend and it extends to 6" from each boundary, as big as possible. If I reverse my Hyundai i30 in tight to one wall and then drive Mrs P's Fiat 500 in forwards the cars fit. I then climb through the back of Mrs P's car and out of the boot........................it's a bit of a squeeze. The BIG plus to this is anyone wanting to get at my bikes would need to be a mountain goat!!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hopefully you'll get a more balanced reasoning from others who, like you, actually enjoyed their job. Sadly, I hated mine by the end and couldn't wait to get away. Absolutely no regrets, although I have to admit I don't fill my time nearly as well as I could being a lazy person by nature.



I actually enjoyed my job but after working 53 years I took the opportunity to retire. Never looked back.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2022)

The sun is out now and another nice day is on store for us.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2022)

WoW WoW and double WoW.
Went to our daughters 30th wedding anniversary last night. What a great night it was.
SiL is singer in a group so knows lots of other singers etc......entertainment was excellent.
Negative was.....I can't face beer now and the only decent whisky they had was Jameisons (spelling??) and I am suffering this morning. Self induced so sympathy not expected


----------



## mikeIow (9 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> This mornings test is still negative so it may just be a heavy seasonal cold. She’ll test again this evening🤞



Maybe leave it until tomorrow morning.
My wife tested negative on the Thursday evening….positive by the Sat
Incubation period fir Omicron 3.42 days. Allegedly. & those tests aren’t free now (or maybe hers are with work 🤷‍♂️)


----------



## mikeIow (9 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> You can't buy time........



That’s what tipped me over the edge….too many funerals in the years leading to my decision. Never regretted it!

I guess if you really enjoy the work and people, you can treat it like play and carry on as long as you like: fair play to you!!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2022)

I couldn't stop working fast enough. Never regretted it. Not even once.


----------



## Paulus (9 Oct 2022)

mikeIow said:


> That’s what tipped me over the edge….too many funerals in the years leading to my decision. Never regretted it!
> 
> I guess if you really enjoy the work and people, you can treat it like play and carry on as long as you like: fair play to you!!



The same here. 
I really enjoyed my job, but having two of my long term friends die before retiring from work, one started the same day as me as an apprentice, I thought that after 44 years for more or less the same company, various name changes, but in reality it stayed the same, I decided to call it a day.
We were financially sound, and whilst we still have our health in reasonably good shape it was time to do some exploring. 
I have various interests which keep me busy during the days. I never wake up in the morning wondering what I am going to do. Plus, I have never succumbed to having to watch daytime telly. 
We have booked to go to Canada next autumn for 4 weeks. Should be a good time.
All this because we don't have to worry about getting time off from w**k.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hopefully you'll get a more balanced reasoning from others who, like you, actually enjoyed their job. Sadly, I hated mine by the end and couldn't wait to get away. Absolutely no regrets, although I have to admit I don't fill my time nearly as well as I could being a lazy person by nature.



I never hated my job, lucky to always enjoy what I did, but I came to deeply resent it, especially the commute. What was a 40-45 minute drive in 1994 when I started by 2016 when I retired had become 1.5 - 2 hours. I deeply resented the time being stolen from my day.

Gave up any notion of arriving on time, leaving on time and simply arrived, did the job and left whenever.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Maybe leave it until tomorrow morning.
> My wife tested negative on the Thursday evening….positive by the Sat
> Incubation period fir Omicron 3.42 days. Allegedly. & those tests aren’t free now (or maybe hers are with work 🤷‍♂️)



Yes, she’s going to test again tomorrow. She had a Flu jab booked for Tuesday so that has been cancelled. We get free testing kits due to being venerable 😉


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2022)

I think this year will see many more cases of colds and flu due to the fact that everyone has hidden at home for the last couple of years, so it's bound to be worse this year.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, she’s going to test again tomorrow. She had a Flu jab booked for Tuesday so that has been cancelled. We get free testing kits due to being venerable 😉



No typos in that post then? 🤔 🤣🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> No typos in that post then? 🤔 🤣🤣





. Priceless.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2022)

I am officially knackered. Son and partner visiting later so I am off for a lie down.
@PaulSB if LFC can do as well against Arsenal as your team did yesterday I will be happy......sadly I see the opposite


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> No typos in that post then? 🤔 🤣🤣



Knowing Kev it was intentional! 

Fish finger sarnie for lunch. It is now very windy out there and the rain isn’t far away.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Knowing Kev it was intentional!
> 
> Fish finger sarnie for lunch. It is now very windy out there and the rain isn’t far away.



mmmm fish finger sarnies..... yummy.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I am officially knackered. Son and partner visiting later so I am off for a lie down.
> @PaulSB if LFC can do as well against Arsenal as your team did yesterday I will be happy......sadly I see the opposite



🤞 for you. Tyler Morton, who you've loaned us, is a star in the making. Excellent footballer and a great attitude. Looks about 16 and someone really should get him a pair of shorts that fir.  We were very, very good yesterday.

Definitely one to watch.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Knowing Kev it was intentional!
> 
> Fish finger sarnie for lunch. It is now very windy out there and the rain isn’t far away.



😉
I much prefer being labelled Venerable than Vulnerable.
I’d not mentioned it previously, but my ego was sorely dented last week. We’d collected our granddaughter from school and boarded the quite busy bus. Mrs tenkaykev and Willow took a seat, while I moved down the bus and stood. A gentleman glanced up at me and immediately stood and offered me his seat. I thanked him profusely and thought to myself “ sh*t, do I really look that old “😮


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Knowing Kev it was intentional!
> 
> Fish finger sarnie for lunch. It is now very windy out there and the rain isn’t far away.



I love fish finger sarnies. Should have them more often


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> 😉
> I much prefer being labelled Venerable than Vulnerable.
> I’d not mentioned it previously, but my ego was sorely dented last week. We’d collected our granddaughter from school and boarded the quite busy bus. Mrs tenkaykev and Willow took a seat, while I moved down the bus and stood. A gentleman glanced up at me and immediately stood and offered me his seat. I thanked him profusely and thought to myself “ sh*t, do I really look that old “😮



April 28th 2018 on the tube on my way to watch Rovers play at Charlton a young woman offered me her seat...........thing is I was only 64... ......


----------



## gavroche (9 Oct 2022)

Salut. Started the day with nothing in mind so we walked Molly to Angel Bay where she run around with her two brothers, then has a coffee at DiL who has the two brothers. 
When we got home, my wife started putting plants away from the decking so I joined her and put the garden furniture away in the cellar and then proceeded to start painting the decking railings. I gave it 3 coats of fencing paint. There is plenty more to do but that's enough for today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> April 28th 2018 on the tube on my way to watch Rovers play at Charlton a young woman offered me her seat...........thing is I was only 64... ......



Yes, I have had people on the London underground offer me their seat. After reading all the negativity about the insularity of Tube travellers I was quite surprised in a nice sort of way. I rationalised it to Mrs Tenkaykev by explaining that they were probably star struck due to my striking resemblance to Richard Gere.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Yes, I have had people on the London underground offer me their seat. After reading all the negativity about the insularity of Tube travellers I was quite surprised in a nice sort of way. I rationalised it to Mrs Tenkaykev by explaining that they were *probably star struck* due to my *striking resemblance* to *Richard Gere*.



Definitely some lots of typos in this post!!!


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2022)

I did the Wordle and the Dordle today then added the Weaver to the list of puzzles, you have two words and have to change the top word into the bottom by changing one letter at a time.

https://wordwormdormdork.com


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I went out early in the dark for a run. Head torch required. The legs really didn't want to co-operate but managed a slow 4 miles. I'll have a nice steep in the bath now before my porridge.
> 
> We have heavy  due this afternoon so a siesta might be tempting.


Chasing Santa by any chance?


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2022)

I had porridge for supper this evening. Made with oat milk and I snipped a few apricots, dates and prunes into the bowl before microwaving. Finished off with a drizzle of Biona date syrup, it was excellent.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> WoW WoW and double WoW.
> Went to our daughters 30th wedding anniversary last night. What a great night it was.
> SiL is singer in a group so knows lots of other singers etc......entertainment was excellent.
> Negative was.....I can't face beer now and the only decent whisky they had was [B[Jameisons (spelling??) [/B]and I am suffering this morning. Self induced so sympathy not expected


No "I" in Jameson's. I just checked the bottle.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> April 28th* 2018 on the tube on my way to watch Rovers play at Charlton a young woman offered me her seat...........thing is I was only 64... ......


*Annual World Health and Safety at Work day.


----------



## Exlaser2 (10 Oct 2022)

Night night everyone.
I had a good sail today , it was far too windy for me today but kept plugging away , I never troubled the leading four boats , but finished a happy 5 th out of 10 boats on the water 😀. ( that’s my normal position 😂) . 
And I am happy with that, though the bottle of wine I have consumed this evening might have something to do with that . 😂


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2022)

Is it Monday again already?
A bit of a restless night, Mrs Tenkaykev is coughing intermittently so I’ve decamped to the back bedroom. I’m also a bit achey as I did my longest run for quite a while yesterday, 20k. It was more of a “ Survival Shuffle “ towards the end but I managed to keep going. 
A trip to the shops this morning, we’re almost out of Paracetamol and I realise we don’t have a clinical thermometer.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2022)

Morning. Up far too early as usual but wasn’t sleepy. The moon and stars are shining and it’s only around 6 degrees at the moment. 

I enjoyed Karen Pirie last night. It’s based on one of Val McDermid’s books so hoping they might make another series. Don’t think there’s much on this evening on the main channels so it’ll be a Brokenwood Mystery on Drama channel.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> *Annual World Health and Safety at Work day.



Are you sure? It was a Saturday.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2022)

Cooooeeeee. Its dark and damp here. But I have coffee so all is well in my world 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Up far too early as usual but wasn’t sleepy. The moon and stars are shining and it’s only around 6 degrees at the moment.
> 
> I enjoyed Karen Pirie last night. It’s based on one of Val McDermid’s books so hoping they might make another series. Don’t think there’s much on this evening on the main channels so it’ll be a Brokenwood Mystery on Drama channel.



I’ve read a few of the Karen Pirie stories. Thought the characters on the TV version were good, although somewhat changed in appearance from the description in the books. 
I’ve just finished “ Fault Lines “ by Doug Jonstone, it’s based in Edinburgh and very good. He’s the drummer in Val’s band along with Ian Rankin and others.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2022)

It is another beautiful morning in Lancashire. I should be cycling but dare not in case I in some way screw up our travel plans, not being ready, stuff not done, last minute crisis and so on. C'est la vie. Good sleep last night, seven hours straight. This is because I have nothing I must do so when I woke at 3.30am my head said "go back to sleep" instead of "you need to do xyz"................

Everything is in my suitcase so in a few minutes I'll pack it all properly. It's one of those cases with two halves, one lid zipped off from the other. My suit and Mrs P's dress will go in there tonight and we will be ready for our 4.30am taxi on Tuesday. Today's excitments is haircut, buy some $$, spot of hoovering and dusting, ironing and with luck time to polish my Cervelo, make sure everything is lubed and put her away for the winter - the chain was dry when I ran a finger over it yesterday.

An email arrived in the middle of the night. I have to upload proof of Covid vaccination status before checking in. I've got the info but hadn't expected to need to upload it. If it isn't available one can't check in.

I'll be back for elevenses and a natter......


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve read a few of the Karen Pirie stories. Thought the characters on the TV version were good, although somewhat changed in appearance from the description in the books.
> I’ve just finished “ Fault Lines “ by Doug Jonstone, it’s based in Edinburgh and very good. He’s the drummer in Val’s band along with Ian Rankin and others.



I got this right? Your daughter is in a band with Doug Jonstone and Ian Rankin? Very cool.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I got this right? Your daughter is in a band with Doug Jonstone and Ian Rankin? Very cool.



Haha! I wish, our daughter is a data analyst. Val McDermid is in the band, I think they’re called “ Five young Crimewriters “ or something similar


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Pottering around today. Lawn cutting, garden tidying etc.
MrsD's busy packing her ornaments ready for our move.
Just waiting for a moving date now. 



classic33 said:


> No "I" in Jameson's. I just checked the bottle.


And there should be an 'e' in whiskey if it's Oirish.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Oct 2022)

Back from a rather chilly walk. Headed up through the town and did the hill walk so got warm enough going up the climb. I always cool down rapidly on the descent though so looking forward to my porridge soon.

Talking of heating up, I popped into the Co-op for a few bits and pieces and grabbed a couple of curries. I was sure I picked up Balti but it turns out I lifted Madras!! I will give it a go, but suspect it might be too hot for me.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from a rather chilly walk. Headed up through the town and did the hill walk so got warm enough going up the climb. I always cool down rapidly on the descent though so looking forward to my porridge soon.
> 
> Talking of heating up, I popped into the Co-op for a few bits and pieces and grabbed a couple of curries. I was sure I picked up Balti but it turns out I lifted Madras!! I will give it a go, but suspect it might be too hot for me.



I do like a Madras, but it's about as hot as I'll go and still be able to actually taste anything.


----------



## Paulus (10 Oct 2022)

Good morning all. 
The rain has stopped and it is starting to brighten up. 
I am dropping MrsP off at Luton airport this morning, she is going to Feurterventura, sp? In the Canary islands for a week. Well, that's what she is telling me.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from a rather chilly walk. Headed up through the town and did the hill walk so got warm enough going up the climb. I always cool down rapidly on the descent though so looking forward to my porridge soon.
> 
> Talking of heating up, I popped into the Co-op for a few bits and pieces and grabbed a couple of curries. I was sure I picked up Balti but it turns out I lifted Madras!! I will give it a go, but suspect it might be too hot for me.



Top tip Mo, If you add a spoonful or two of Yoghurt to a curry it will tame it down. Having said that, my limited experience of store bought curries has shown them to be far far milder than the restaurant equivalent ( and they vary in heat throughout the year if they are using fresh ingredients as the new season chillies vary in strength )


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> The rain has stopped and it is starting to brighten up.
> I am dropping MrsP off at Luton airport this morning, she is going to Feurterventura, sp? In the Canary islands for a week. Well, that's what she is telling me.



All these years she's probably been working in international espionage Paulus, and you're her cover 😉


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2022)

I like mild curries 🍛. Nothing to hot.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> The rain has stopped and it is starting to brighten up.
> I am dropping MrsP off at Luton airport this morning, she is going to Feurterventura, sp? In the Canary islands for a week. Well, that's what she is telling me.



We had a Xmas in Feurterventura a few years ago, nice place.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I like mild curries 🍛. Nothing to hot.



You'd be no good with my home grown chillis


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from a rather chilly walk. Headed up through the town and did the hill walk so got warm enough going up the climb. I always cool down rapidly on the descent though so looking forward to my porridge soon.
> 
> Talking of heating up, I popped into the Co-op for a few bits and pieces and grabbed a couple of curries. I was sure I picked up Balti but it turns out I lifted Madras!! I will give it a go, but suspect it might be too hot for me.



I can't eat Madras, way too hot for me.
Ìt will be interesting to get your review


----------



## Paulus (10 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I can't eat Madras, way too hot for me.
> Ìt will be interesting to get your review



Lamb Madras is my favourite curry, it shouldn't be very hot, but you should be able to taste the spices in it without burning your tastebuds. 
I don't know how people eat vindaloo or phall


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Lamb Madras is my favourite curry, it shouldn't be very hot, but you should be able to taste the spices in it without burning your tastebuds.
> I don't know how people eat vindaloo or phall



I have a friend who only eats phall......and in a restaurant tells them to "make it hot". He doesn't bat an eyelid when eating it.
Jalfriezee is my limit.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Are you sure? It was a Saturday.


28th of April every year, since 2003.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> And there should be an 'e' in whiskey if it's Oirish.


What other sort of Jameson's is there?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2022)

The sun is shining and the sky is blue


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2022)

All the way from the USA, my yoga figures have arrived.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun is shining and the sky is blue



And the carer was late again this morning, and I missed my early bike ride again, they're saying its all back to normal tomorrow, short on staff over the weekend I think.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2022)

MrsD is in the lounge watching Strictly (recorded).....I am sat in the conservatory reading an Alex Barclay book.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2022)

I am trying not to listen to Mr WD ranting about YouTube.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Oct 2022)

A walk to Wimborne via the Heath and Canford School. Walked along the banks of the Stour and saw a family of Swans sunning themselves on the launching pads that the paddle boarders use.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2022)

Wordle.
We both did it this morning then found we had completely different words


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Wordle.
> We both did it this morning then found we had completely different words


Who got it right though?


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Who got it right though?



We both got our own right......but unknowingly, different words


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2022)

Snake and pygmy pie 🥧 and fries


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Wordle.
> We both did it this morning then found we had completely different words



I did Wordle and Dordle this morning, and did the Weaver as well.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Snake and pygmy pie 🥧 and fries



Chicken and mushroom and chips for me tonight.


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Chicken and mushroom and chips for me tonight.



Fish poy for us.


----------



## gavroche (10 Oct 2022)

Pork chop. pasta and mushrooms here.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Oct 2022)

About 5.00pm I picked up my phone to see a missed call from a Cardiff number. My aged aunt lives in Cardiff, she's probably 97, I can't recall. You can imagine my first thought.

Called the number it was a spam call from some shop or other. Why? Why do it.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> About 5.00pm I picked up my phone to see a missed call from a Cardiff number. My aged aunt lives in Cardiff, she's probably 97, I can't recall. You can imagine my first thought.
> 
> Called the number it was a spam call from some shop or other. Why? Why do it.


If you return a missed call, try putting #31# in front of the number before dialling. It hides your number better than the built in setting on your handset.

As to why they do it, who can say. Different reasons, but all show a live number in use. Especially if you return the call.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Oct 2022)

Well we made it to Cornwall

fewer idiots on the roads than expected but a fair few

when we went North to Orkney we saw far fewer

Anyway - currently in a nice bungalow with decent heating and decent wifi
restaurant was cheap in terms of quality but not prices - but burger was nice unlike the ham my wife had!

still - it is in walking distance and they server beer!


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Well we made it to Cornwall
> 
> fewer idiots on the roads than expected but a fair few
> 
> ...


Howabout staggering distance?


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2022)

Good morning all, I Need to go and talk to a man about an MOT and service this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2022)

Coooeeeeem off to Iceland ( the shop ) that is. I have a coupon from Morrisons for 5p off a litre of petrol so I will use that as well. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Another day of pottering around. Eagerly awaiting news from solicitors for a moving date. Feel like I'm in limbo. 



ebikeerwidnes said:


> Well we made it to Cornwall
> 
> fewer idiots on the roads than expected but a fair few
> 
> ...


Whereabouts in Cornwall?


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2022)

Wordle and weaver done today, failed at the dordle. Carers late again. I've just heard that theres no yoga tomorrow, the teacher has tested positive.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeeeeem off to Iceland ( the shop ) that is. I have a coupon from Morrisons for 5p off a litre of petrol so I will use that as well.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



You won't get far on one Ltr of petrol (thats before Classic says it)


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks, I've finally caught Covid! after leading a charmed life since the start o the outbreak, I've succumbed.
Don't feel too bad, headache, sore throat, runny nose and cough with a tight chest. Mrs Tenkaykev has been feeling quite rough for a few days but her tests were all showing negative so she put it down to a heavy cold. After my test this morning came back with a faint line on the "T" I suggested that she test again, and lo and behold, her test is now showing the same faint line. I've reported my result as I'm eligible for further medication. I've also been teasing Mrs Tenkaykev, telling her that as she's had it for a few days, and I've only just caught it then she must be the source of my infection, but not to feel too bad if I don't make it 😁
Anyway, onwards and upwards, I'll be off for a socially distanced walk shortly.
Take care folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2022)

I am officially confused. I woke up "knowing" it was Wednesday and was running through jobs to do. I have just found out its Tuesday. I need a rethink now


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2022)

From my Facebook page, Lol.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2022)

@welsh dragon 
Are you aware that Iceland now give 10% discount to over 60s on Tuesdays.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page, Lol.
> 
> View attachment 664165


Have you tried turning the yoke, see if that helps?


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> You won't get far on one Ltr of petrol (thats before Classic says it)


Only off the one litre, what about the rest. Isn't minimum sale still a gallon.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Oct 2022)

Morning all from sunny Coventry . I had a list of jobs planed for this morning then I remembered my daughter has her driving test this afternoon so will probably spend the morning trying to keep her calm, buying her brunch will help I think . Really hope she passes otherwise she will have to take her theory test again, her lessons have been really messed about because of covid and there is such a long waiting time to book a test at the moment . 
Oh well fingers crossed for her and the rest of you have a great day .😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeeeeem off to Iceland ( the shop ) that is. I have a coupon from Morrisons for 5p off a litre of petrol so I will use that as well.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



I had one of those coupons last week , you think your going to save a lot , but forget how high the price of petrol is lol.
Think I put in over £50 worth and saved about £1.30. But when you factor in Morrisons petrol was 1p a litre dearer than were I normally go , I probably only saved about £1 😂. Not even enough for a cup of tea 😢😀


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Another day of pottering around. Eagerly awaiting news from solicitors for a moving date. Feel like I'm in limbo.
> 
> ...



Near Bodmin

It's cold outside - and inside - storage heating and it hasn't warmed the place up yet!!
missing our double glazing and electric fire!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Howabout staggering distance?



Yup - I noticed it took longer to get back than it took to get to the bar
dunno why - but it often seems to go like that


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Oct 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Yup - I noticed it took longer to get back than it took to get to the bar
> dunno why - but it often seems to go like that



I think that's because you tend to speed up when you're walking TO the pub, in eager anticipation of a pint or several. Walking back from the pub is more of an amble.


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Near Bodmin


A bit vague. 
I know a fair number of good pubs around Bodmin.
Can recommend the Blisland Inn at Blisland.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2022)

hmmmm........Chorley to London five hours. London to San Francisco ten hours 🤔


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> hmmmm........Chorley to London five hours. London to San Francisco ten hours 🤔


Which is it then, London or San Francisco?


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> hmmmm........Chorley to London five hours. London to San Francisco ten hours 🤔



Sounds about right.


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried turning the yoke, see if that helps?



As long as I don't damage the doohicky with the Birmingham screwdriver I think it should work.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> As long as I don't damage the doohicky with the Birmingham screwdriver I think it should work.


Just "Manchester it" into place.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> hmmmm........Chorley to London five hours. London to San Francisco ten hours 🤔



Are you staying with friends ?


----------



## PaulSB (11 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Are you staying with friends ?



Some of our trip yes. Wedding on Saturday so staying with our friends till Monday then we all set off to Cambria and an Airbnb. The trip is to visit Hearst Castle which reopened to the public in May. Then back to friends in Sacramento before heading to Lake Tahoe to go walking, well i believe it will be hiking.  Yosemite and SF later.

Found a nice quiet corner and even taken our masks off


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @welsh dragon
> Are you aware that Iceland now give 10% discount to over 60s on Tuesdays.





Dam I forgot about that


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2022)

I have returned. I have a cup of coffee and a roast chicken and bacon sarnie from morrisons.

And I have a donut 🍩 for after.

Its quite cold here. I've started a fire.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Oct 2022)

Happened to log in to my bank earlier to check the balance and noticed £66 paid in my SSE. That must be the start of the rebates getting paid.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Oct 2022)

Covid update. I filled the online test result form with my positive result earlier this morning. I very quickly had a text message advising me to isolate etc. This was followed shortly after by an email along the same lines, with a note that I would be contacted by a Doctor within 24 hours. A doctor from the Hospital rang about ten minutes ago to say that they are sending a Taxi from the hospital with a course of drugs for me to take. 
That's astonishingly good service!


----------



## KiterStu (11 Oct 2022)

It’s weird being retired. I’m only 5 weeks in and people keep offering me work 🤔


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2022)

KiterStu said:


> It’s weird being retired. I’m only 5 weeks in and people keep offering me work 🤔



I'm 7 years in and still get the occasional offer's of work, usually agency work.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned. I have a cup of coffee and a roast chicken and bacon sarnie from morrisons.
> 
> And I have a donut 🍩 for after.
> 
> Its quite cold here. I've started a fire.


Does this help?


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Dam I forgot about that



Are you saying you didn't get the discount?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Are you saying you didn't get the discount?





Correct. I forgot the voucher, and only remembered it when I was about 5 miles away and couldn't be arsed to go back. It was for 1 week only and expires on 16th.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Does this help?
> View attachment 664195





I have my own going now.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Correct. I forgot the voucher, and only remembered it when I was about 5 miles away and couldn't be arsed to go back. It was for 1 week only and expires on 16th.


Good job you are mega rich


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good job you are mega rich





I wish


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I wish



Need a sub?


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> Need a sub?


The rain hasn't been that heavy!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2022)

Morning. We have rain but mild. Different story tonight though when it’s to be clear and maybe get down as low as 2 degrees.

Today’s excitement is the green general waste bin.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. We have rain but mild. Different story tonight though when it’s to be clear and maybe get down as low as 2 degrees.
> 
> Today’s excitement is the green general waste bin.



How exciting.....its our general waste tonight. I do it at night as they have been know to collect at 0630.
AND.......our general waste bin is black. Green for us is garden waste which makes sense to me.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2022)

Not a lot on today. Got problems with 2 radiators which refuse to heat up (one of them is just a few weeks old). Have to get them sorted asap.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2022)

Coooooeee. Its dark. I am awake and that's aviut it for now. No rain yet, but it's due to rain later.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks, no yoga today, but I might he able to fit a bimble in.


----------



## Dirk (12 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Green bin day for us today.
It will be all change when we move to Somerset - all their bins are different colours and on different days - that'll take some getting used to!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2022)

Apparently its going to start raining 🌧 in the next hour, or sooner


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Not a lot on today. Got problems with 2 radiators which refuse to heat up (one of them is just a few weeks old). Have to get them sorted asap.



Do they have bleed valves? Maybe just air locked?

Gosh, it's very mild out. I had a mix of jogging and walking and got a tad sweaty. Not long out of the bath but need to cool down a bit before having my breakfast.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Do they have bleed valves? Maybe just air locked?
> 
> Gosh, it's very mild out. I had a mix of jogging and walking and got a tad sweaty. Not long out of the bath but need to cool down a bit before having my breakfast.


I am no expert but think its the thermostatic valve. Reason being, one gets slightly warm all over. On the new one it took 2 hours to heat up.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks, quite a restless night as the dreaded Covid made its presence known. I was lying in bed wearing jim jams, thick woollen hiking socks and my dressing gown with my feet on a hot water bottle and I was still shivering. Never one to miss an opportunity I started analysing what was triggering the coughing fits and trying out various things. After a while I realised that a particular breathing technique would really help and finally drifted off to sleep in the early hours.
Very impressed with the response from the NHS. I reported my positive test using the online website, it remembers my details so it was simply a matter of clicking my way through the screens and ticking the " Positive " test result instead of the usual " Negative " one. I received a text message and an Email within a few minutes asking me to confirm that I had indeed tested positive and saying that a Doctor would be in touch within 24 Hours. At lunchtime a Doctor from Poole hospital rang and had a chat and talked me through the new antiviral drugs he was going to prescribe. At teatime the Pharmacist at the hospital called me and had a further chat before informing me that they would send the drugs by taxi. They arrived about half an hour later and I was able to commence treatment last night.
Mrs Tenkaykev is still struggling, people have been wonderful with offers of shopping, bringing meals around etc.
I've knocked up a spreadsheet on paper with details of symptoms, diet, and any side effects / interactions as they are keen to get feedback on what is a relatively new medicine ( Paxlovid )
Meanwhile the sun is shining and I will sit in the garden with a coffee and a book.
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️☀️


----------



## Paulus (12 Oct 2022)

Good morning all.
It started off sunny, but is now clouding over. Rain is on it's way.
I took Harry, our big tabby cat to the vet this morning. He is having a heart scan, the Vet. Picked up on a problem last time he saw him. He is also having his booster jabs at the same time.
Tonight I am off to White Hart Lane, or the Spurs Stadium as it is now known. The supporters still call it by it's former name. Spurs v Entracht Frankfurt, 8 pm. ko.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks, quite a restless night as the dreaded Covid made its presence known. I was lying in bed wearing jim jams, thick woollen hiking socks and my dressing gown with my feet on a hot water bottle and I was still shivering. Never one to miss an opportunity I started analysing what was triggering the coughing fits and trying out various things. After a while I realised that a particular breathing technique would really help and finally drifted off to sleep in the early hours.
> Very impressed with the response from the NHS. I reported my positive test using the online website, it remembers my details so it was simply a matter of clicking my way through the screens and ticking the " Positive " test result instead of the usual " Negative " one. I received a text message and an Email within a few minutes asking me to confirm that I had indeed tested positive and saying that a Doctor would be in touch within 24 Hours. At lunchtime a Doctor from Poole hospital rang and had a chat and talked me through the new antiviral drugs he was going to prescribe. At teatime the Pharmacist at the hospital called me and had a further chat before informing me that they would send the drugs by taxi. They arrived about half an hour later and I was able to commence treatment last night.
> Mrs Tenkaykev is still struggling, people have been wonderful with offers of shopping, bringing meals around etc.
> I've knocked up a spreadsheet on paper with details of symptoms, diet, and any side effects / interactions as they are keen to get feedback on what is a relatively new medicine ( Paxlovid )
> ...


Stay safe.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2022)

The mist came down that then turned into fine rain that is here for the day. I will get Mr WD's meds tomorrow I think.


----------



## Sterlo (12 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> It started off sunny, but is now clouding over. Rain is on it's way.
> I took Harry, our big tabby cat to the vet this morning. He is having a heart scan, the Vet. Picked up on a problem last time he saw him. He is also having his booster jabs at the same time.
> Tonight I am off to White Hart Lane, or the Spurs Stadium as it is now known. The supporters still call it by it's former name. Spurs v Entracht Frankfurt, 8 pm. ko.
> Enjoy your day everyone



Well that's one off my Christmas card list, sent by a top of the table Gooner (making the most of the gloating while it lasts).


----------



## oldfatfool (12 Oct 2022)

Another 200 pips on the base rate and I should be able to join this thread as a legitimate retiree rather than part time 🤗


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2022)

I've been for a bimble this morning, a variation on my Weston Under Wetherley loop and rode 25 miles, crossing the Leamington road I did the loop through Cubbington and Weston Under Wetherley and when I got back to the Leamington Road instead of turning right and heading for Ryton I went straight on through Baginton and retraced my wheel tracks back home. A lovely bright and breezy morning but a bit fresh early on, I needed my gloves and woolly hat, but it warmed up nicely as the ride went on, it'll soon be time for overshoes as well.I was lucky in Cubbington, they were just starting to close the road through Weston Under Wetherley as I rode towards the village but the fella doing the closure waved me through and I was able to avoid a diversion, so an enjoyable couple of hours out on my bike, I feel better for that.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, it gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> I needed my gloves and woolly hat



Wot………..no helmet!!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wot………..no helmet!!





More dangerous talk from our Mo.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wot………..no helmet!!



The only times I've worn a helmet was when I was riding motorbikes, I've been cycling since I was a small boy and I've never worn a helmet when cycling.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> The only times I've worn a helmet was when I was riding motorbikes, I've been cycling since I was a small boy and I've never worn a helmet when cycling.



I was only joking by the way. I don’t give a snuff whether people wear them or not.


----------



## gavroche (12 Oct 2022)

Hello. I will say what follows quietly so , please, keep it to yourself: I have joined the over 70's cycling club on line..
It is comforting to see how many senior cyclists are on our roads.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Oct 2022)

SO we are in Bodmin - well a few miles out

I went over to the bar list night

Great night for True Crim fans


there was Torture

There was Murder



OK it was called Karaoke
but I think it must have broken some laws

it certainly should have

I managed to resist laughing but only just!

good job I went on my own - my wife has perfect pitch and I don;t think could have coped
As I couldn;t carry a tune in a bucket and have no idea what a right note looks like it was just funny


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> SO we are in Bodmin - well a few miles out
> 
> I went over to the bar list night
> 
> ...


You sound like the perfect entry in the next series of Britains Got Talent.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> You sound like the perfect entry in the next series of Britains Got Talent.



I think my wife would divorce me

unreasonable behaviour would certainly apply

and I rumour has it that that can work out expensive


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Oct 2022)

Just remembered

When I hired a bike yesterday to ride along the Camel trail in Cornwall it was a normnal unpowered bike
unlike my normal ebikes

I was passed a few times -mostly by people on ebikes

I was sorely tempted to yell "That's Cheating"

I presume they would not get the joke!

p.s. also passed by a guy on a 'proper' mountain bike
YEA GODS his tyres were making a lot of noise
rolling resistance must have been horrendous!

still - he was moving at a damn good speed considering!


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I think my wife would divorce me
> 
> unreasonable behaviour would certainly apply
> 
> and I rumour has it that that can work out expensive


Don't let on, but be there, watching with her, when you know you'll be on the telly.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Are you saying you didn't get the discount?



I am sure @welsh dragon doesn't look 60, so, she will have to take her birth certificate with her to qualify


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I am sure @welsh dragon doesn't look 60, so, she will have to take her birth certificate with her to qualify





Your well trained


----------



## Sterlo (12 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I am sure @welsh dragon doesn't look 60, so, she will have to take her birth certificate with her to qualify



Crawler!


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Oct 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Crawler!



Guilty as charged


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Your well trained



Or suitably scared????

jus' sayin'


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Your well trained



With a wife and four daughters, let us just say, I have learned many “right answers”


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2022)

Cooooeeee. Ita blooming dark here. No breeze or rain so another win win situation.

Its bin day for us and I have to go get Mr WD's meds.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2022)

Good morning people, out to lunch later, then down the club for the afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2022)

Now it's lighter outside, I can see just how misty it is. I can't see the hills or the trees on the forestry land at all.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Blimey! Yesterday was like Christmas all over again, with the amount of parcels that we had delivered. 
Just got to check the lights on my trailer and put the numberplate on it, and then I'll have a tip run this afternoon to try it out.
MrsD's still packing stuff into boxes.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2022)

Morning. A chilly start for us up here.


My willy has a wart on it this morning.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. A chilly start for us up here.
> 
> 
> My willy has a wart on it this morning.
> ...


How'd that happen, do you know?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> How'd that happen, do you know?



I did a little extra loop round a path that takes you even higher and gives a 360 degree view.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I did a little extra loop round a path that takes you even higher and gives a 360 degree view.





Bad Mo


----------



## Dave7 (13 Oct 2022)

A very misty start to the day here.
I came down with a cold yesterday. Can't stop sneezing and someone turned a tap in my nose. Got a sore throat to go with it.
Someone else had a cold recently.....was it ebiker ?


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A very misty start to the day here.
> I came down with a cold yesterday. Can't stop sneezing and someone turned a tap in my nose. Got a sore throat to go with it.
> Someone else had a cold recently.....was it ebiker ?


Try some ice cream.
Eaten/taken when you'd normally be doing very little anyway. Your body clock gets used to you doing things at certain times. If nowt else, it'll be good for your throat.


----------



## Paulus (13 Oct 2022)

Morning all, a good night at White Hart lane yesterday evening. A bit nailbiting at the end though. Typically a Spurs finish. Always keeping the crowd on their toes.
It was very misty first thing, but is clearing now. Dog walk done, and am now outside a cafe waiting for the full English. 






Had a doctor's appointment at 9am, blood pressure is still a bit high, so she is sending me for full blood tests and an ECG. this obviously won't help.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Oct 2022)

Oxtail casserole done in the slow cooker. I remember when oxtail was dirt cheap. Not anymore it ain't


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Oxtail casserole done in the slow cooker. I remember when oxtail was dirt cheap. Not anymore it ain't



Not since some poncey celebrity chef bigged it up, no doubt.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2022)

This was once our railway station………no longer thanks to Dr Beeching. 
The Co-op supermarket is now there.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Oct 2022)

Just having a coffee and catch up with the world. This popped up on FB and I immediately thought of you lot! Not sure why. Trust all is well.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just having a coffee and catch up with the world. This popped up on FB and I immediately thought of you lot! Not sure why. Trust all is well.
> 
> View attachment 664425


So far.
They let you in then with no odd looks?


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2022)

We had a pleasant lunch in Cassilax in Roland avenue and an enjoyable afternoon down the club, and I won at bingo, the princely sum of two pound fifty , I shared a line. Going home the first bus at the stop already had a wheelchair user in its wheelchair space so we had to wait, not long, for the next bus, so it worked out an enjoyable day.


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2022)

From my Facebook page this afternoon, the oldies are the best.

The man sat at the bar looking morosely into his pint of beer.

No matter how hard he tried to ignore it, a little voice inside his head kept on and on at him “How could you Bob, how could you sleep with one of your patients!”

Time went by, and a few more pints disappeared down his throat until he began to feel a little better – even the voice inside his head began to mellow.

“OK Bob, I suppose you’re not the first person to sleep with one of their patients and no matter what they say, you’re still the best vet in the district.”


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> We had a pleasant lunch in Cassilax in Roland avenue and an enjoyable afternoon down the club, and I won at bingo, the princely sum of two pound fifty , *I shared a line*. Going home the first bus at the stop already had a wheelchair user in its wheelchair space so we had to wait, not long, for the next bus, so it worked out an enjoyable day.



I went to one of those sort of clubs in the 70s........


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> I went to one of those sort of clubs in the 70s........



Wrong type of line.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2022)

I think I’ll catch up on last night’s Doc Martin before All Creatures Great and Small.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I’ll catch up on last night’s Doc Martin before All Creatures Great and Small.


You're a fan of medically themed programs then?


----------



## Paulus (14 Oct 2022)

'Morning all.
I've managed to be the first in today. 
It's still dark outside. The cats have been fed, and they have gone out to do cat things. The dog has been out and also been fed.
My first mug of tea is finished and I need another. 
I have an appointment for the blood vampires at Barnet hospital this afternoon. The doctors receptionist made an appointment for an ECG for next week, and I have a pot for an early morning pee sample. This is all because my blood pressure is a bit high. 
I fear I'm going to end up on medication 
Our son has moved back in, temporarily, as his flat sale goes through today. Most of his stuff is in storage.
Another busy day in paradise beckons.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2022)

Coooooeee. It'd dark. We are not supposed to have rain today well we shall see. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2022)

Morning. I looked in earlier but most sensible people would still be in their beds.

Little head torch 3 mile very gentle jog. I knew the legs didn't feel great so just concentrated on keeping the heart rate and breathing easy instead. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2022)

We finally cut down the tomatoe 🍅 vines yesterday. There were still lots of tomatoes but they were green and I doubt they would ripen now. I even found a lobe strawberry 🍓 on one of the strawberry plants. It's ripe as well


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I even found a lobe strawberry 🍓



Make a nice earring?


----------



## Paulus (14 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We finally cut down the tomatoe 🍅 vines yesterday. There were still lots of tomatoes but they were green and I doubt they would ripen now. I even found a lobe strawberry 🍓 on one of the strawberry plants. It's ripe as well



I've still got lots of green tomatoes. I'm thinking green tomato chutney.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Oct 2022)

Good morning people,
Yesterday afternoon I went for a slow walk around Pocket Park for a systems test. I managed 2K, a bit short of breath and achy but generally ok. My attempt earlier in the afternoon was short lived, as I fell asleep while putting my walking shoes on 😄
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️👍


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

'Tis Fish Friday 
We're taking the bus into Barnstaple at lunchtime..........well, it's free.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2022)

I tried my new coconut and shea natural shampoo bar on my hair this morning. Quite impressed with how much it lathered up and a nice smell too and no nasty SLS or parabens in it.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I’ll catch up on last night’s Doc Martin before All Creatures Great and Small.


We watched on catchup. I believe next weeks is the last ever.
Been a good series really.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We watched on catchup. I believe next weeks is the last ever.
> Been a good series really.



Yes, I agree. Probably one of the best I think. I am presuming he is going to head off to take up the offer of the new job and that might be how they end it.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, I agree. Probably one of the best I think. I am presuming he is going to head off to take up the offer of the new job and that might be how they end it.



Looks that way. Lots of good main characters in the series.


----------



## Sterlo (14 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I’ll catch up on last night’s Doc Martin before All Creatures Great and Small.


I can't get into this new All Creatures. I love the books, in fact I'm in the middle of reading them all again for about the tenth time and I loved the original Christopher Timothy version but this new one seems to be lacking something.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I can't get into this new All Creatures. I love the books, in fact I'm in the middle of reading them all again for about the tenth time and I loved the original Christopher Timothy version but this new one seems to be lacking something.



I'm the opposite as I'm preferring the new characters. I thought last night's was excellent again.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2022)

Quite bright here.
We are hoping we are up to doing a "Dirk" later and have fish n chips (one portion between us though).
See how we feel nearer lunch time. Ours will be takeaway though.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2022)

Oh well. So much for it not raining today


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh well. So much for it not raining today



I'm not sure it's far away here either.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not sure it's far away here either.



Bright blue skies here with no rain forecast.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2022)

We are probably having fish cakes from Morrisons and fries today. 🍟


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Quite bright here.
> We are hoping we are up to doing a "Dirk" later and have fish n chips (one portion between us though).
> See how we feel nearer lunch time. Ours will be takeaway though.



I was having a conversation with someone at last weeks Weymouth Beer Festival. The foods on offer were pasties of various persuasions, and a couple of cake choices. The pasties were excellent ( so almost certainly locally made in Dorset, not the pale Cornish imitation 😉) I said my ideal sandwich would consist of a couple of doorsteps of white crusty bread thickly smeared with Cornish butter with sea salt crystals, a big slab of extra mature cheddar and a quarter inch slice of raw Spanish onion. All washed down with a pint of Westons vintage still cider. I'm hungry now, but Mrs Tenkaykev has just informed me that it's " World Egg Day " so perhaps an omelette is in order.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was having a conversation with someone at last weeks Weymouth Beer Festival. The foods on offer were pasties of various persuasions, and a couple of cake choices. The pasties were excellent ( so almost certainly locally made in Dorset, not the pale Cornish imitation 😉) I said my ideal sandwich would consist of a couple of doorsteps of white crusty bread thickly smeared with Cornish butter with sea salt crystals, a big slab of extra mature cheddar and a quarter inch slice of raw Spanish onion. All washed down with a pint of Westons vintage still cider. I'm hungry now, but Mrs Tenkaykev has just informed me that it's " World Egg Day " so perhaps an omelette is in order.



Is it? That’s handy as I was going to have a fried egg rolls soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2022)

Starting to look like the chancellor is going to get shown the door. What a shambles.


----------



## gavroche (14 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Starting to look like the chancellor is going to get shown the door. What a shambles.



.And , sadly the whole world is also a shamble at the moment.
I am preparing myself mentally for my day trip to London on Tuesday. I think we will leave home at 6 am to allow plenty of time , just in case. My appointment at the Embassy is at 12 noon. I will be glad to be back home on Tuesday night.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2022)

gavroche said:


> .And , sadly the whole world is also a shamble at the moment.
> I am preparing myself mentally for my day trip to London on Tuesday. I think we will leave home at 6 am to allow plenty of time , just in case. My appointment at the Embassy is at 12 noon. I will be glad to be back home on Tuesday night.



It certainly is. I try and not think about it too much as it is seriously depressing.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Is it? That’s handy as I was going to have a fried egg rolls soon.



I ended up having a fried egg sandwich Mo, proper comfort food 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2022)

I was in Birmingham last week. That is a shambles of a place. I couldn't leave the place quick enough. Its like one giant car park, the roads are just potholes with the occasional bit it asphalt here and there. I honestly have no idea how people manage to live there. No amount of money would encourage me to go back and live there.

We had fresh salmon fishcakes from Morrisons today. I have to say they were pretty dreadful. Certainly won't have them again that's for sure.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2022)

I've just had our home insurance renewal letter, and been quoted less than last year , I shall have to have a closer look at it. Ham batch for me today, quiche for tea tonight and I've got a couple nice small pieces of salmon from Coventry's fish market for tomorrow.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Oct 2022)

I can barely contain my excitement. I've just received an Email from John Lewis informing me that if I download and install their " App " I can be one of the first to view their new Christmas advert!


----------



## Dirk (14 Oct 2022)

Very pleasant ride into Barnstaple on the bus and fish & chips in Wetherspoons. They are having their beer festival over the next couple of weeks and we thought it churlish not to participate. The Telemark brewery 'Rav' was very good.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm the opposite as I'm preferring the new characters. I thought last night's was excellent again.



I am with you on this one .


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2022)

Well that wasn't too bad in the end, as I was heading out to the supermarket the rain was starting, about half an hour after I'd put the washing out, and it rained for the rest of the morning, but the rain cleared, the sun came out and we had a warm and pleasent afternoon, I spent an hour pottering round the garden in the sunshine weeding, deadheading and tidying up.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Oct 2022)

Night night everyone. 😀


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2022)

Good morning all.
Woke at 0500 which annoyed me as I was hoping for a lie in.
'tis raining and set to be in for the day.
I am listening to SoTS with our Tony.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2022)

Coooooeeeeew. Been awake for about 4 hours. Really heavy rain at around 4 am. Its stopped now thank goodness.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2022)

Light rain and a mist in the early hours. Not raining at present, and the sky is clearing.

Scratch the above, a wind has risen and it's raining.


----------



## Dirk (15 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

My new telescopic ladders arrived yesterday, so that'll give me something to play with.
MrsD insisted I stop standing on the top loop of my step ladders in order to get into the loft, as she said it was dangerous.


----------



## Paulus (15 Oct 2022)

Good morning playmates.
It's looking a bit grey outside. 
An early dog walk, and then Millie will be on her own for a bit. I'm off to the Five Points brewery in Hackney this afternoon. Two of my friends are shareholders, and today is their open day. Shareholders can bring a +1, so today will be a smashing freebie.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> My new telescopic ladders arrived yesterday, so that'll give me something to play with.
> MrsD insisted I stop standing on the top loop of my step ladders in order to get into the loft, as she said it was dangerous.



I got a pair of them a while back for going up the loft too. They’re brilliant.

Longest lie for ages for me as we have heavy rain as forecast. Even although I have all the gear, I can’t be bothered going out in it. Supposed to clear late morning.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I got a pair of them a while back for going up the loft too. They’re brilliant.
> 
> Longest lie for ages for me as we have heavy rain as forecast. Even although I have all the gear, I can’t be bothered going out in it. Supposed to clear late morning.


No "chilly hilly willy wart walk"!!

What'll tha do?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> No "chilly hilly willy wart walk"!!
> 
> What'll tha do?



It’s gone off now. Might head out before lunch.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s gone off now. Might head out before lunch.


Then back for yer porridge!


----------



## gavroche (15 Oct 2022)

Salut. Walked Molly with her brothers in Angel Bay this morning, then she had a bath and going to Costco this afternoon with stepson as they asked us if we fancied going with them. Should I leave my bankcard at home as it always cost me a lot every time?  Mrs G might have a different opinion on that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> No "chilly hilly willy wart walk"!!
> 
> What'll tha do?



Aren’t they the lyrics to “ The Galway Girl “ ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Oct 2022)

Good day folks, I slept through the alarm this morning ( my watch vibrates so as not to disturb Mrs Tenkaykev ) thing is, I can’t remember cancelling it. 
Anyway, Mrs Tenkaykev’s test was clear this morning, mine’s still showing positive. I’ve been gently teasing her about giving me Covid with lines such as “ if I don’t make it, I don’t want you feeling guilty, and I’m sure the kids will forgive you…eventually “ 😄
I’m feeling much better, but still experiencing sudden episodes of falling asleep 😴


----------



## gavroche (15 Oct 2022)

Bonsoir. When we were in Costco, I had a call from my son to say he has tested positive with Covid so our trip to London on Tuesday is in jeopardy now and I may have to cancel my appointment at the Embassy and rebook for another day.
My passport runs out in February so I will still be able to go to France before that.


----------



## mikeIow (15 Oct 2022)

Current strain has taken out 9 neighbours with COVID over the past 2 weeks😱 
Almost all contracted separately: it really is running rife!
All okay….._stay jabbed, stay safe 😎👍


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2022)

I’ve stuck BBC3 on for the track cycling. Can’t be bothered with all the other guff that’s usually on on a Saturday evening.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Oct 2022)

I am watching something about Stonehenge on chanel 5.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Aren’t they the lyrics to “ The Galway Girl “ ?


Which version have you been listening to?


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Which version have you been listening to?



Steve Earle


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Steve Earle


Sharon Shannon doesn't sing anything like you suggest.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Sharon Shannon doesn't sing anything like you suggest.



Your alliteration brought the song to mind, I'd not heard it in a while and forgotten what a great song it was.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Your alliteration brought the song to mind, I'd not heard it in a while and forgotten what a great song it was.


Now try getting the song, and Mo walking, out of your head!!


----------



## Mike Ayling (16 Oct 2022)

Wear those masks when you leave your home, people.
It does reduce the risk of you contracting covid.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2022)

Morning. Just back a very slow 4 mile jog in the pouring 

I'm giving the MAF method a try which means going embarrassingly slowly to keep the heart rate down. Managed ok and never let it get above 122. It will mean walking up hills but can't be helped. I want to give it a good attempt. If it works, the idea is you should notice your pace gradually improving for the same heart rate and build a good endurance base without stressing the body. 

Better go and have a nice bath now I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2022)

Cooooee. Its so dark. We had lots of torrential rain last night but it seems to be calm at the moment. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Paulus (16 Oct 2022)

Good morning all. 
It was quite windy last night, it woke me up about 3 am. It's still at the moment. 
I fancy beans on toast for breakfast 
A nice long dog walk this morning, and this afternoon I have been asked to walk next door's dog as they have to go out. It's quite old and lazy so it won't go far.
Daisy, one of our cats pulled an all nighter and hasn't come back yet. She really is a bit of a feral cat on the quiet.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2022)

Just looked out the window and noticed our first snow! Sorry it's so far away but didn't want to zoom in too far with the phone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Just back a very slow 4 mile jog in the pouring
> 
> I'm giving the MAF method a try which means going embarrassingly slowly to keep the heart rate down. Managed ok and never let it get above 122. It will mean walking up hills but can't be helped. I want to give it a good attempt. If it works, the idea is you should notice your pace gradually improving for the same heart rate and build a good endurance base without stressing the body.
> 
> Better go and have a nice bath now I think.


Stick with it for a couple of months at least Mo, it’s sure to pay dividends.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Stick with it for a couple of months at least Mo, it’s sure to pay dividends.



I hope so. I think it might let me run more often too without taking much out of myself. It's a bit embarrassing going so slow but from what I've been reading, everyone feels the same.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I hope so. I think it might let me run more often too without taking much out of myself. It's a bit embarrassing going so slow but from what I've been reading, everyone feels the same.



Over the years I’ve tried various strategies and found the heart rate based training to be really effective. Fewer injuries and more time on your feet to build endurance. I once ran L2B just using my Polar heart rate monitor, slowing down and speeding up to keep my heart rate in within a particular range. I felt quite fresh at the end, and my body recovered far more quickly than usual. What’s great about having a Garmin is being able to see and analyse so much data as you progress 👍🏃‍♀️


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

More documents to go through today. Solicitors have sent us contracts to be signed and the buyers solicitor has raised a couple of queries that need answering. We'll get that done this morning and will return the documents by hand tomorrow. All looking good. 
Our best mates are coming over this morning and I'll be treating them to Sunday lunch at Hang Loose. They are staying overnight to sleep it off.


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2022)

Mike Ayling said:


> Wear those masks when you leave your home, people.
> It does reduce the risk of you contracting covid.


Slight correction: It reduces the risk of you _spreading_ Covid.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning, the oldies are the best.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just looked out the window and noticed our first snow! Sorry it's so far away but didn't want to zoom in too far with the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 664758



Its getting nearer  is real winter.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2022)

Lovely blue sky and sunshine. Temperature set to be a max 17° on Tuesday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Oct 2022)

Morning folks,
Took my final dose of Paxlovid this morning, my LFT is showing negative so I'll venture out tomorrow and see how the legs are. I had a couple of rough days, but apart from a couple of side effects from the medication, nothing to be too concerned about.
I set up a new wildlife camera yesterday, I'm trying to see how Mrs Tiggywinkle is getting in to the garden, but the clips this morning are just showing last nights torrential rain. I've used a cheap " Blink " Mini indoor camera that was on offer from Amazon for £19. It's USB powered and I've mounted it in a bird box to protect it from the elements.
Suns shining so I might amble up to the shops with Mrs Tenkaykev ( though I'll avoid any interaction for a few more days )


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2022)

The sun is shining here so I put a load of washing in the machine. Its now drying outside.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

T'is quiet this Sunday morn.
Must all have gone for an early nap before dinner


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> T'is quiet this Sunday morn.
> Must all have gone for an early nap before dinner



People are being sensible, their all out on their bikes enjoying the sunshine. I know i would be if I could, a Sunday morning out on the bike would go down well at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> People are being sensible, their all out on their bikes enjoying the sunshine. I know i would be if I could, a Sunday morning out on the bike would go down well at the moment.



I really can't be bothered cycling at the moment for some reason. Maybe the mojo will return at some point.

The sun is out here too now but I suspect it's not very warm.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> People are being sensible, their all out on their bikes enjoying the sunshine. I know i would be if I could, a Sunday morning out on the bike would go down well at the moment.


Save Mo, who's got snow in the distance.

Can you not rig a turbo trainer up as a generator, power the washer whilst cycling?


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I really can't be bothered cycling at the moment for some reason. Maybe the mojo will return at some point.
> 
> The sun is out here too now but I suspect it's not very warm.



My mojo is low at the moment as well and I'm rarely riding the bike, but a bright and breezy morning like this one still gives me itchy feet.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2022)

Just been for a short stroll in the park at the back.......that is a Dave type short walk, not a Mo type. It was beautiful in the sunshine.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2022)

The sin has gone in here, but my washing is nearly dry so phew.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sin has gone in here, but my washing is nearly dry so phew.



Do you have a lot of sin in your area .


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Do you have a lot of sin in your area .





Absolutely. We are rife with it.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2022)

Just had bacon butties with braan sauce.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2022)

Little wander done and just had beans on toast for lunch.

I don’t think I’ll be back out again.

I see tonight’s telly is very poor for a Sunday. Nothing apart from Countryfile that I fancy. I might read instead.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Just been for a short stroll in the park at the back.......that is a Dave type short walk, not a Mo type. It was beautiful in the sunshine.


What shape is a "Dave Type" short walk!


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> What shape is a "Dave Type" short walk!



This one was like a boob with no wart on it


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Little wander done and just had beans on toast for lunch.
> 
> I don’t think I’ll be back out again.
> 
> I see tonight’s telly is very poor for a Sunday. Nothing apart from Countryfile that I fancy. I might read instead.


Not for everyone I suppose, current read


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> This one was like a boob with no wart on it


Flat as well, I bet.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2022)

Car insurance rant...... 
I have been with Hastings for a few years now. Each year it goes up by just a few quid which I can accept.
Just opened my renewal to find they have put it up by 40 QUID........that is ridiculous.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Car insurance rant......
> I have been with Hastings for a few years now. Each year it goes up by just a few quid which I can accept.
> Just opened my renewal to find they have put it up by 40 QUID........that is ridiculous.


Has your driving got worse since you last renewed?


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Oct 2022)

Our trip to the shops proved very fortuitous. We noticed this poster in one of the small shops and have purchased tickets for ourselves and our granddaughter. We don’t usually go to fireworks displays, but the prospect of a Gin Bar and Beer tent swung it for me.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our trip to the shops proved very fortuitous. We noticed this poster in one of the small shops and have purchased tickets for ourselves and our granddaughter. We don’t usually go to fireworks displays, but the prospect of a Gin Bar and Beer tend swung it for me.
> 
> View attachment 664790


Is it two weeks early to allow you time to recover.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2022)

Nope.....everything is the same except I am now 75.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our trip to the shops proved very fortuitous. We noticed this poster in one of the small shops and have purchased tickets for ourselves and our granddaughter. We don’t usually go to fireworks displays, but the prospect of a Gin Bar and Beer tent swung it for me.
> 
> View attachment 664790



What a kind grandad. Buying gin and beer for your granddaughter


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Nope.....everything is the same except I am now 75.


Point out that it's illegal to discriminate on because of age. And has been for the last twelve years.


----------



## Paulus (16 Oct 2022)

Good evening all.
We have rain outside tonight 
Nothing of interest on the telly box at the moment. I have Radio 4 on at present. I will watch Bloodlands at 9 though.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> It was quite windy last night, it woke me up about 3 am. It's still at the moment.
> I fancy beans on toast for breakfast
> A nice long dog walk this morning, and this afternoon I have been asked to walk next door's dog as they have to go out. It's quite old and lazy so it won't go far.
> Daisy, one of our cats pulled an all nighter and hasn't come back yet. She really is a bit of a feral cat on the quiet.



Will beans on toast be compatible with the wind?


----------



## Paulus (16 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Will beans on toast be compatible with the wind?



Probably


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good evening all.
> We have rain outside tonight
> Nothing of interest on the telly box at the moment. I have Radio 4 on at present. I will watch Bloodlands at 9 though.





I always think having rain outside is better than having it inside..


----------



## Paulus (16 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I always think having rain outside is better than having it inside..



Something very wrong if the rain is inside.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Something very wrong if the rain is inside.



With the state our roof was in earlier in the year it could well have happened this winter, but I got it fixed.


----------



## Exlaser2 (16 Oct 2022)

Night night everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2022)

Coooooeeeee. Looks like I'm first past the post this morning. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks, car for service today, down the club later.


----------



## Paulus (17 Oct 2022)

Good morning all.
It's still raining here, and looks to be in for the day.
I have a Sainsbury's collection today, and as I have to pick up MrsP from Luton airport tonight, a few domestics to do.
I had a rough nights sleep, awake at 2, 3, 4, and 5am. I might need an afternoon nap today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks 
A grey day but the rain has stopped. I’m going for a longer walk this morning, see how my legs feel after last week’s attack of the Covids. I’m usually up about 6:00-6:30 but I’ve been sleeping until 7:30 the last few days, perhaps it’s my body recovering.
Time for coffee ☕️


----------



## Dirk (17 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Great day had by all yesterday.
Cracking good lunch at Hang Loose, then back home with our best mates (and soon to be neighbours) for an afternoon and evening of putting the world to rights. Very enjoyable.
Friends are off home to Minehead this morning and we've got to nip down to the village to drop some documents into the solicitors.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2022)

Morning. Very mild here so I was a bit  on my walk/jog even going slowly. Not complaining as it is saving having too much heating on in the house. It looks like remaining relatively mild right up to the end of the month if I can believe the forecast.

I will need to shop today as I am out of bread. Don't think I'm needing much else but will have a browse.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I will need to shop today as I am out of bread. Don't think I'm needing much else but will have a browse.



I bought a white** Warburtons Toastie a few days ago. We had some for bacon butties and really enjoyed it.
**for years we have had wholemeal but this was a pleasant change.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2022)

Nipped to Aldi at 0800 as they had some large bird feeders on special offer.
So tell me......its a BIG car park. I parked in a space giving me an easy exit. When I came out there was a car parked each side of me.
A quick check.......just 11 cars in total. So why did they BOTH choose to park next to me


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Nipped to Aldi at 0800 as they had some large bird feeders on special offer.
> So tell me......its a BIG car park. I parked in a space giving me an easy exit. When I came out there was a car parked each side of me.
> A quick check.......just 11 cars in total. So why did they BOTH choose to park next to me





When I go shopping even if there are loads of spaces available, I always seem to attract the biggest vans, trucks, campervans etc Parking right next to me. I have no idea why


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2022)

Wondered what the postie was bringing me in a box but forgot I ordered a few bottles of Floradix liquid iron. I take it off and on and think it gives me a boost. It's quite pleasant to take too.

Right, off to the shop now.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> When I go shopping even if there are loads of spaces available, I always seem to attract the biggest vans, trucks, campervans etc Parking right next to me. I have no idea why



About 3 weeks ago I parked with spaces either side (2 to my left).
By the time I got out and tried to go to my left side for a bad Luton van reversed next to me.....so close I couldn't open the door. 
I went to the driver and asked "what are you playing at"?.
He looked, said nothing and drove forward to reverse into the next space.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Nipped to Aldi at 0800 as they had some large bird feeders on special offer.
> So tell me......its a BIG car park. I parked in a space giving me an easy exit. When I came out there was a car parked each side of me.
> A quick check.......just 11 cars in total. So why did they BOTH choose to park next to me


Possible answer(s) here,
https://www.psychologytoday.com/gb/.../why-do-people-park-next-you-in-empty-carpark


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2022)

Not much bought but I have treated myself to a pack of 2 Aberdeen Angus beef burgers. I don't eat a lot of red meat, but like it to be decent when I do.

Not sure another shower is that far away.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> About 3 weeks ago I parked with spaces either side (2 to my left).
> By the time I got out and tried to go to my left side for a bad Luton van reversed next to me.....so close I couldn't open the door.
> I went to the driver and asked "what are you playing at"?.
> He looked, said nothing and drove forward to reverse into the next space.





Well, they do only have 1 brain cell


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Oct 2022)

Well, back prematurely from my walk. I was ambling along one of the quiet side roads and listening to an audiobook on my wireless earpods. I'd left home wearing a buff around my neck as I wasn't sure what the weather was like. I started to feel a bit too warm so decided to remove my buff and as I pulled it up over my head I realised too late that I'd dislodged my earpods. One was lying in the ground at my feet, the other wasn't in sight. I spent a good five minutes scanning the ground, all to no avail. Perhaps it had flicked up and landed in the hedge, in the garden I was passing? I finally gave up and continued on my way, listening to my audiobook on one earpod. I'd got several metres when the signal started to break up, the bluetooth receiver must have been in the missing pod. ( I have the remaining one from a pair that Mrs Tenkaykev lost one of, that still works with the remaining pod )
At least although a very good pair of ear pods ( Anker ), they weren't very expensive.


----------



## Exlaser2 (17 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Nipped to Aldi at 0800 as they had some large bird feeders on special offer.
> So tell me......its a BIG car park. I parked in a space giving me an easy exit. When I came out there was a car parked each side of me.
> A quick check.......just 11 cars in total. So why did they BOTH choose to park next to me



It’s alway happens , for years and year when I worked at Peugeot I had a series of lease cars and we had to pay for every little scratch or dink or dent when they went back . So after a few times of being hit with shopping trolleys, I started parking as far away from the store as I could ( it drove my better half up the wall 😀) AND still when you came out of the store they would a car parked next to you, normally it was the type of car that had a dent on every panel too 😂😂😀


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2022)

Pizza and fries today.


----------



## Paulus (17 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Well, back prematurely from my walk. I was ambling along one of the quiet side roads and listening to an audiobook on my wireless earpods. I'd left home wearing a buff around my neck as I wasn't sure what the weather was like. I started to feel a bit too warm so decided to remove my buff and as I pulled it up over my head I realised too late that I'd dislodged my earpods. One was lying in the ground at my feet, the other wasn't in sight. I spent a good five minutes scanning the ground, all to no avail. Perhaps it had flicked up and landed in the hedge, in the garden I was passing? I finally gave up and continued on my way, listening to my audiobook on one earpod. I'd got several metres when the signal started to break up, the bluetooth receiver must have been in the missing pod. ( I have the remaining one from a pair that Mrs Tenkaykev lost one of, that still works with the remaining pod )
> At least although a very good pair of ear pods ( Anker ), they weren't very expensive.



Is there not a find my buds bit on the website.
My Galaxy buds have it. They emit a loud beeping sound to locate it.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Oct 2022)

Jacket 


welsh dragon said:


> Pizza and fries today.


Jacket spuds, cheese and beef chilli for me.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2022)

Cars back from the garage and my wallet is a tad lighter, service, regas and MOT, I'm slightly annoyed, it initially failed the MOT as there was a bulb out, they changed the bulb and then passed it, I'd checked the bulbs about a week before the MOT and all was well. Its been a lovely day, I got three loads of washing done and one load dried, and we had lunch at the Cosy Cafe.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Is there not a find my buds bit on the website.
> My Galaxy buds have it. They emit a loud beeping sound to locate it.



Unfortunately not Paulus. Though in my research I notice that you can get a lanyard that connects your wireless ear buds together so you don't lose one. 😮
So why not just purchase a pair of linked ear buds with the controls on the cord.? ( I suppose the next development will be some sort of cable that connects to the earbuds and has some sort of connector on the other end that connects to a corresponding port on the phone and supplies power and data 🤔😉


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Nipped to Aldi at 0800 as they had some large bird feeders on special offer.
> So tell me......its a BIG car park. I parked in a space giving me an easy exit. When I came out there was a car parked each side of me.
> A quick check.......just 11 cars in total.* So why did they BOTH choose to park next to me*



They like the smell of your aftershave?

You are a natural leader, and others follow?


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

T'as bin a quiet day.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> T'as bin a quiet day.



Yep. Can’t help feeling Cyclechat is dying a death a bit. Maybe the over heavy moderation has stopped a lot of the interesting threads, or it’s like life now where you are too scared to say something as it’s sure to offend somebody!

Anyway, I lay a bit longer but will head out after my mug of decaf. Quite a chilly start so I’ll do the hill walk. That will warm me up.


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Can’t help feeling Cyclechat is dying a death a bit. Maybe the over heavy moderation has stopped a lot of the interesting threads, or it’s like life now where you are too scared to say something as it’s sure to offend somebody!
> 
> Anyway, I lay a bit longer but will head out after my mug of decaf. Quite a chilly start so I’ll do the hill walk. That will warm me up.



Cycle Chat has gone quiet before then its came back to being busy, it might be doing the same again.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2022)

Coooeeeee I have been awake for ages but stayed in bed as it was juice and warm.

I tend to stay on the old fogey thread and don't bother with the others, as it seems everyone is offended and pulling someone up about something they say. Some are quite sanctimonious in what they believe to the point of being arrogant in the extreme ( not mentioning any names mind you ) so I keepcmy mouth shut, well most of the time anyway 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Sterlo (18 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeeeee I have been awake for ages but stayed in bed as it was* juice and warm.*
> 
> I tend to stay on the old fogey thread and don't bother with the others, as it seems everyone is offended and pulling someone up about something they say. Some are quite sanctimonious in what they believe to the point of being arrogant in the extreme ( not mentioning any names mind you ) so I keepcmy mouth shut, well most of the time anyway
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Nothing worse than a wet bed.


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Another trip to the tip with my trailer today.
Had a chat with our solicitor yesterday who seems to think that she might be able to give us a completion date within a couple of weeks.
At least, with a date in mind, we will be able to start making definite plans on the storage and furniture ordering front. 
Things are progressing.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Nothing worse than a wet bed.





Bloody hell. I hate predictive text


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2022)

Off to Dunelm shortly to buy a 15 tog duvet. We are restricted to the downstairs extension which is always a lot colder.....handy in summer but not so in winter.
Gardner is here and grass is mowed ......maybe the last of year ??


----------



## gavroche (18 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Can’t help feeling Cyclechat is dying a death a bit. Maybe the over heavy moderation has stopped a lot of the interesting threads, or it’s like life now where you are too scared to say something as it’s sure to offend somebody!
> 
> Anyway, I lay a bit longer but will head out after my mug of decaf. Quite a chilly start so I’ll do the hill walk. That will warm me up.



Yes, we live in a world where we are not allowed to have our own thoughts but must comply like a bunch of sheep. I hate it myself .


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeeeee I have been awake for ages but stayed in bed as it was juice and warm.
> 
> I tend to stay on the old fogey thread and don't bother with the others, as it seems everyone is offended and pulling someone up about something they say. Some are quite sanctimonious in what they believe to the point of being arrogant in the extreme ( not mentioning any names mind you ) so I keepcmy mouth shut, well most of the time anyway
> 
> Stay safe peeps


I enjoy football and used to post on that thread but even that has gone downhill. Some of the comments are vitriolic.......and its called the "beautiful game"


----------



## gavroche (18 Oct 2022)

I went to the theatre box office last night to buy my ticket for Ned Boulting next Saturday. If I wanted a printed ticket, they would have charged me another 2 pounds 50 so they are emailing it to me instead for free. 
Nice and sunny so far so I will probably carry on with work on the decking and maybe a ride later on if I still feel like it. My motivation at this time of the year dwindles a lot.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2022)

Late back from a chilly walk. I stopped to talk to a lady I often meet and never really warmed up again. Porridge is definitely required this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2022)

Lovely if somewhat cool day here. Blue skies and sunshine here


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2022)

Braised beef done in the slow cooker today.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Braised beef done in the slow cooker today.



Apparently lunch for us is baguette with egg mayo, cayenne pepper and a sprinkle of salt.
Our daughter has called round and brought it.


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2022)

Run to Ilfracombe tip completed.
Only just made it as they closed the gates 5 minutes after I arrived. Phew!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Apparently lunch for us is baguette with egg mayo, cayenne pepper and a sprinkle of salt.
> Our daughter has called round and brought it.



I’ll have my other beef burger on a roll soon. 

It’s a lovely day here now. Blue sky and sunshine and just a gentle breeze.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Oct 2022)

A sunny 18 degrees here. Off to ASDA for my flu jab 💉


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A sunny 18 degrees here. Off to ASDA for my flu jab 💉



WoW.....they sell everything now


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> WoW.....they sell everything now



Remind me not to visit Asda!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Remind me not to visit Asda!



Just don't bend over next to the checkout


----------



## Sterlo (18 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A sunny 18 degrees here. Off to ASDA for my flu jab 💉



I've had my last 2 flu jabs at Asda, they were the only ones who had stocks of them.


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2022)

Its a beautiful warm sunny afternoon, I've spent the last half hour pottering around the garden, deadheading and tidying up, I've also started next years Sweet Peas, I've got a dozen seeds in seed trays that will go on a sunny windowsill to get them started, once I've got small plants I will store them somewhere frost free till the spring.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Oct 2022)

gavroche said:


> Yes, we live in a world where we are not allowed to have our own thoughts but must comply like a bunch of sheep. I hate it myself .



Just to disprove this theory. I totally disagree with this and think it’s utter tosh 😂😂.
The right of free speech has never been open ended , it always goes with responsibility.

(I will now stand back and wait for for the moderators to remove my post . 😂😂😀😀😀 )


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Oct 2022)

What a lovely day it’s been so far. Spent the morning at ufton volunteering for Warwickshire wildlife trust , the weather even made clearing brambles a pleasant thing to be doing .
I am expecting mrs exlaser home early to day as she’s been working in rugby today and her boss said there was no point driving past our house to get to Warwick only to have to turn round and come back to Coventry .
Would anyone like to look at the last few post and guess what she is doing ? Yes she is doing flu jab clinic . 😂😂😀


----------



## gavroche (18 Oct 2022)

That's it for me for today. I was going to go for a short ride but I have been working most of the day painting and fixing the decking so not enough energy left to turn those pedals. 
Sitting in front of the TV now to watch Tipping point and Mrs G has made my two favourite desserts as well: rice pudding and French apple pie. 
Roll on tea time.


----------



## Dirk (18 Oct 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Just to disprove this theory. I totally disagree with this and think it’s utter tosh 😂😂.
> The right of free speech has never been open ended , it always goes with responsibility.



As they say - your right to swing your fist, in public, stops at the end of my nose.
Or - you do not have the right to shout 'Fire!' in a packed theatre.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 665078



Not keen on it I have to admit!


I will make a cuppa and a slice of toast and watch Dalziel and Pascoe.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not keen on it I have to admit!
> 
> 
> I will make a cuppa and a slice of toast and watch Dalziel and Pascoe.





Can't stand the stuff


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Oct 2022)

Right - back from Cornwall yesterday 

Bike has been at the LBS while we have been away while he tries to work out what on Earth is making the creaking sound when there is any pressure on the left pedal
Previously he has replace the pedals - which were worn out and making a sound
and secured the saddle better than Raleigh did - because that was also creaking - and then a bold snapped

but this time he was stumped - he had extracted and regreased and then re-torqued every bold he could see
but the bolts holding the motor and its cowling in place were unusual and he had to get the right tools for them

Apparently the got the tools and he, and his new mechanic, regreased every bolt they could see and the poor lad took the bike out several times and came back saying it was still creaking
They were about to give up and decide it must be internal motor bits (I.e. Bosch level expensive) when the new mechanic suggested they totally remove the motor bolts and regrease and retorque them all


which seems to have fixed it

so - after several years of embarassing creaking - I now have a quiet bike!!!


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Can't stand the stuff


Celery or Dalziel and Pascoe?


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Right - back from Cornwall yesterday
> 
> Bike has been at the LBS while we have been away while he tries to work out what on Earth is making the creaking sound when there is any pressure on the left pedal
> Previously he has replace the pedals - which were worn out and making a sound
> ...


You're certain it was the bike that was squeaking?


----------



## rustybolts (18 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Can’t help feeling Cyclechat is dying a death a bit. Maybe the over heavy moderation has stopped a lot of the interesting threads, or it’s like life now where you are too scared to say something as it’s sure to offend somebody!
> 
> Anyway, I lay a bit longer but will head out after my mug of decaf. Quite a chilly start so I’ll do the hill walk. That will warm me up.



Nice people but its becoming a bit "groundhog day" . you can only take so much of what people had for breakfast , what the weather is like outside your window etc and the moderators cutting de bollyx out of meaty comments . "woke up at 8,17 am , farted briefly twice and dressed and went for a cycle to Aldi for half a pint of milk and a bag of onion rings " I am as guilty as everybody else , there are no nice bickering and leg pulling as mods are likr putind watchdogs . FFS | oh this will be deleted for mentioning putin


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Nice people but its becoming a bit "groundhog day" . you can only take so much of what people had for breakfast , what the weather is like outside your window etc and the moderators cutting de bollyx out of meaty comments . "woke up at 8,17 am , farted briefly twice and dressed and* went for a cycle to Aldi for half a pint of milk* and a bag of onion rings " I am as guilty as everybody else , there are no nice bickering and leg pulling as mods are likr putind watchdogs . FFS | oh this will be deleted for mentioning putin


You can't buy half a pint of milk!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2022)

It is 10 weeks to Christmas folks. Just saying.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Celery or Dalziel and Pascoe?





Both


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Both


So what'll you be munching on while you watch whatever on the telly?


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It is 10 weeks to Christmas folks. Just saying.



Go Away.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It is 10 weeks to Christmas folks. Just saying.


It's 68 days, not ten weeks.


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2022)

I've been watching the Rugby League World Cup, Tonga v Papua New Guinea, I must admit I prefer union but that was an entertaining match.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Oct 2022)

Has anyone got any info or an update on Numbnuts ?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2022)

Bah humbug…..I hate Christmas! 

Really enjoyed Dalziel and Pascoe. It was a good one.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2022)

Coooeeeee first again I see. Its dark. It's dry. And I can't hear any breeze. Hoorah ( for now) anyway. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Going to make a start on my garage today, so another run to the tip may be in order.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks, yoga back on today, the teachers over the lurgy and will have us stretching things that don't normally get stretched.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Nice people but its becoming a bit "groundhog day" . you can only take so much of what people had for breakfast , what the weather is like outside your window etc and the moderators cutting de bollyx out of meaty comments . "woke up at 8,17 am , farted briefly twice and dressed and went for a cycle to Aldi for half a pint of milk and a bag of onion rings " I am as guilty as everybody else , there are no nice bickering and leg pulling as mods are likr putind watchdogs . FFS | oh this will be deleted for mentioning putin



I never fart less than 3 times.
MODS......I demand that you delete this slanderous post.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2022)

Morning all.
In todays news.......we had to get the paramedics out yesterday as MrsD had a fall and broke a rib. We both heard it crack so were not surprised at the diagnosis.


Our smart meters are being fitted this morning. 
Because of the extension the gas meter is a real pain to get at so that will be good result.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2022)

From my Facebook memories today.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2022)

Another one from my Facebook memories today.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> In todays news.......we had to get the paramedics out yesterday as MrsD had a fall and broke a rib. We both heard it crack so were not surprised at the diagnosis.
> 
> 
> ...





OMG so sorry to hear about Mrs D. I hope she gets better soon Dave.


----------



## Sterlo (19 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been watching the Rugby League World Cup, Tonga v Papua New Guinea, I must admit I prefer union but that was an entertaining match.



Well done, welcome to the proper game.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Well done, welcome to the proper game.



I'm not a fan, looking forward to the autumn internationals.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> OMG so sorry to hear about Mrs D. I hope she gets better soon Dave.



Thank you Welshie. She is sore all over this morning which is expected but getting over the shock.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thank you Welshie. She is sore all over this morning which is expected but getting over the shock.



Sadly, there's not much you can do for a broken rib either.  Just don't go cracking jokes and making her laugh!


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thank you Welshie. She is sore all over this morning which is expected but getting over the shock.



Give her a big hug from all of us.
On second thoughts.........maybe not.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2022)

So......Shell told the "engineer" would be here between 0800-1200.
So I was up and ready for 0730.
1040 and no sign


----------



## Dave7 (19 Oct 2022)

Update on shell/smart meters.
After 15 minutes on the phone I am now told "sorry, it be after 1400"


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Oct 2022)

Truss confirms Triple Lock will be upheld during PMQ's.

Good news for Senior Citizens.

Please; no politics. 👍


----------



## Paulus (19 Oct 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Truss confirms Triple Lock will be upheld* during PMQ's.
> 
> Good news for Senior Citizens.
> 
> Please; no politics. 👍



This week.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> This week.



Yes, I'll believe it when the cash hits my pension.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Oct 2022)

I’ve been walking with Mrs Tenkaykev. Noticeably slower and legs felt more tired after our bout of Covid last week but 11k was quite respectable. Popped in to the Deli in Wimborne and got some “ Black Bomber “ mature cheddar and a pack of Dorset Halloumi. Went via the bakers on our way to the bus stop and got a couple of cinnamon swirls which were fresh from the oven. 
Back home now and I’ve scoffed my cinnamon swirl, plus the 100g of crystallised ginger that I bought.
Just need to stay awake.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve been walking with Mrs Tenkaykev. Noticeably slower and legs felt more tired after our bout of Covid last week but 11k was quite respectable. Popped in to the Deli in Wimborne and got some “ Black Bomber “ mature cheddar and a pack of Dorset Halloumi. Went via the bakers on our way to the bus stop and got a couple of cinnamon swirls which were fresh from the oven.
> Back home now and I’ve scoffed my cinnamon swirl, plus the 100g of crystallised ginger that I bought.
> Just need to stay awake.


Oi, Oi, no nodding off!
You HEAR ME!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2022)

We have thunder, lightning and rain here.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have thunder, lightning and rain here.


That'll be the start of the storm headed your way. Wind to pick up later.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2022)

*Gale Warning*
Issued: 09:46 (UTC) on Wed 19 Oct 2022
Easterly severe gale force 9, decreasing gale force 8 soon
*Wind*
Easterly 6 to gale 8, occasionally severe gale 9 in southeast, veering southeasterly 3 to 5.
*Sea State*
Slight or moderate, occasionally rough at first, becoming smooth or slight in north.
*Weather*
Thundery showers.
*Visibilty*
Good, occasionally poor.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2022)

Good morning People, dry and still here with rain forecast for later, not a lot to do today, I'm a bit knackered after yesterday's yoga and taking my Good Lady to lunch so I may treat today as a rest day.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2022)

Cooooeoeeeeee. Well we were on the edge of the storm last night. Lightning and thunder. A quick whoosh of rain then it was gone.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Will finish clearing out my shed this morning. I think there's a dead rat in there, by the smell of it.


----------



## Paulus (20 Oct 2022)

Good morning all.
We have heavy rain and thunder.
It might be a domestics type of day today, no bike riding this weather, although I do have to get to the local shops later on.
On another note, do we still have a functioning Government after last nights shinanigans we are more like a so called banana republic at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2022)

Now it's getting lighter, I can see that it's quite misty over the hills.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> On another note, do we still have a functioning Government after last nights shinanigans we are more like a so called banana republic at the moment.



Certainly a group of baboons running it! 

I have been a walk in the pouring  My wet weather gear held up well again though. Bone dry underneath.


----------



## pawl (20 Oct 2022)

Come on 


Mo1959 said:


> Certainly a group of baboons running it!
> 
> I have been a walk in the pouring  My wet weather gear held up well again though. Bone dry underneath.



Come on Mo Baboons would do a much better job


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Certainly a group of baboons running it!
> 
> I have been a walk in the pouring  My wet weather gear held up well again though. Bone dry underneath.



I think I would feel insulted if I was a Baboon.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> I think I would feel insulted if I was a Baboon.



I suspect Liz Truss won't be head baboon by later today.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I suspect Liz Truss won't be head baboon by later today.



I must admit I usually don't take much notice of whats going on, but I've been aware of it lately and I recon you base a political satire on the last few weeks.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I suspect Liz Truss won't be head baboon by later today.





The MP' clearly don't and didn't want her in the first place.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The MP' clearly don't and didn't want her in the first place.



No, it was a massive mistake. I think it would be better corrected as soon as possible.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

Better shut up. Someone will stick us in to the mods for daring to discuss politics even although it is perfectly civil.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Oct 2022)

Good Morning people.
On the mend after last weeks Lurgy, we're collecting our granddaughter from school this afternoon as mum is going to see at film at the Purbeck Film Festival. We'll get the bus part way and then walk down through the woods to the prom and along the sea front, weather looks interesting😁
A lot of bird activity in the garden this morning, there's a flock of white doves on the roof opposite, the usual pigeons, a couple of blackbirds, a line of starlings on the fence and what might be a couple of dunnocks. Oh, and a sea gull.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2022)

The birds have come back now, well some anyway. Sparrows, blue tits, Robins, wrens, nuthatch. Squirels are back and I saw a rabbit or 3 yesterday

I have been cleaning the porch. So much crap in such a small space and none of it is mine. Mr WD has more shoes than I do and they are all left just thrown all over the place. Really gets on my errrrrr, better not.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The birds have come back now, well some anyway. Sparrows, blue tits, Robins, wrens, nuthatch. Squirels are back and I saw a rabbit or 3 yesterday
> 
> I have been cleaning the porch. So much crap in such a small space and none of it is mine. Mr WD has more shoes than I do and they are all left just thrown all over the place. Really gets on my errrrrr, better not.



I see the Fieldfares and Redwings have arrived too. I’m never sure which is which when they are up in the trees.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see the Fieldfares and Redwings have arrived too. I’m never sure which is which when they are up in the trees.



I'm not sure which is which when they are on a fence in front of me 🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2022)

Still overcast and dull here but surprisingly warm. I have the patio door wide open. Mr WD has been acting like a pyromaniac and has been burning stuff in the burner. 

I have been getting rid of the leaves with the leaf blower. It's only a small makita battery one but it does a great job.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

My exciting lunch was spaghetti hoops on toast.


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2022)

Yet another tip run completed.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

Statement expected from Downing Street around 1.30. Let’s hope she is doing the sensible thing and going.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Statement expected from Downing Street around 1.30. Let’s hope she is doing the sensible thing and going.



Probably - lectern is out in Downing Street


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My exciting lunch was spaghetti hoops on toast.



I had sardine sandwiches.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

Here we go!


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2022)

started about eight, about nine it paused just enough for me to get our papers, and its been on since.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

and another one bites the dust.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2022)

Indeed. Liz Truss has gone. What a disaster. The conservatives are falling apart and are handing the next election to Labour. God help us all then.


----------



## Paulus (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I suspect Liz Truss won't be head baboon by later today.



Your prophecy came true.


----------



## Paulus (20 Oct 2022)

Not going to get too political here, but this calls into question all the MP's and Tory party members who voted for Truss.
As for the daily Stars competition about who would last the longest, Truss or a lettuce, the lettuce gets it.


----------



## pawl (20 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Not going to get too political here, but this calls into question all the MP's and Tory party members who voted for Truss.
> As for the daily Stars competition about who would last the longest, Truss or a lettuce, the lettuce gets it.



With a name like truss I’m surprise she needed support


----------



## pawl (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Statement expected from Downing Street around 1.30. Let’s hope she is doing the sensible thing and going.


She is a big girl and would have gone before she came out


----------



## gavroche (20 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Indeed. Liz Truss has gone. What a disaster. The conservatives are falling apart and are handing the next election to Labour. God help us all then.



Dog help us all at the moment. The country is a laughing stock to the rest of the world and no solutions on the horizon.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

gavroche said:


> Dog help us all at the moment. The country is a laughing stock to the rest of the world and no solutions on the horizon.



I know. It’s cringeworthy!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2022)

Thank god that at least America is an even bigger laughing stock than the UK ( just about) .


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank god that at least America is an even bigger laughing stock than the UK ( just about) .



Not even sure about that since Trump was voted out .


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

Can’t believe many people seem to want Boris back!


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Oct 2022)

Lovely walk down through the woods to Branksome Chine then along the Prom before heading up to our granddaughter’s school. A glorious clear sunny day, lots of people sunbathing, a few swimming in the sea and generally taking it easy. I could see the Islo of Wight and Hengistbury Head, they’re often lost in the haze but not today. Currently watching the Scooby Do movie on Disney.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Lovely walk down through the woods to Branksome Chine then along the Prom before heading up to our granddaughter’s school. A glorious clear sunnt day, lots of people sunbathing, a few swimming in the sea and generally taking it easy. I could see the Islo of Wight and Hengistbury Head, they’re often lost in the haze but not today. Currently watching the Scooby Do movie on Disney.
> 
> View attachment 665253
> 
> ...



Wow. A bit different up here. Been dismal, wet and windy all day.


----------



## gavroche (20 Oct 2022)

Taking my wife to Upper Tean, near Stoke tomorrow afternoon and hoping to ride my bike around the area Saturday morning before coming back home. It will be a first for me as I have never ridden there before. 
She will be going to Devon as a passenger with our other daughter until the following week end so a full week on my own with just Molly for company.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Oct 2022)

Yup - damp, dark and drizzly all day today


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Yup - damp, dark and drizzly all day today



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CIMNXogXnvE


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Not even sure about that since Trump was voted out .





One word. BIDEN.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> One word. BIDEN.



He seems much better than Trump. At least he appears sane which is a start!


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> He seems much better than Trump. At least he appears sane which is a start!



Even if he has a touch of dementia 😂 he is better and safer for the world than trump 😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

Soon be time for All Creatures Great and Small


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Soon be time for All Creatures Great and Small


Is this one set before the Second World War?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> He seems much better than Trump. At least he appears sane which is a start!





He has alzheimers and has a tendancy to just walk off in the middle of talking. Clearly he can't remember what he is saying or even where he is.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is this one set before the Second World War?



Yes. It was good.

Right. It’s kind of boring in here these days. I see yet another perfectly decent thread was shut down. It’s barely worth discussing anything now so I am off to read for a while.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes. It was good.
> 
> Right. It’s kind of boring in here these days. I see yet another perfectly decent thread was shut down. It’s barely worth discussing anything now so I am off to read for a while.


Which one?


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2022)

I really enjoyed it again tonight.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I really enjoyed it again tonight.


You enjoyed it again tonight!
What were you doing?


----------



## Paulus (21 Oct 2022)

Morning all, it's just starting to get light, and then it's going to rain again .
I will be out for a squelchy walk across the fields with the mutt, then breakfast. This after that a meeting of the escape committee at the Ding Dong.🚂🛎️
My daughter is calling round this evening, we haven't seen her for a couple of weeks. 
That my day in a nutshell.


----------



## Dirk (21 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Happy Trafalgar Day.
Final tidying of the shed this morning and then we shall stroll down to SQ in the village for fish and chips - table booked for 12.30.
Might drop into the estate agents for a sitrep on the way.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2022)

Good morning from a dark damp Coventry.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> You enjoyed it again tonight!
> What were you doing?





Mind your own business


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2022)

Cooooeeeee. Dark here. Notcmuch planned for me. Probably just pottering. 


Oops. I can hear the rain now. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Oct 2022)

RIght - I'm up

I told that "we" have volunteered to have the grandkids today
baby is being dropped off "at some time" and we have to be back at their house in time for the middle one to get back from school

the eldest of off with her other gran for the day - and will arrive home at some unknown time

weather looks miserable but dry until mid afternoon - very cloudy as determined by the solar panels that are producing naff all!!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2022)

I missed yesterday (looking after MrsD).
Must go to the Spar/post office and then to the aunties.
There is a Chinese that opens at lunchtime. MrsD fancies spring rolls and spare ribs so at the moment that looks favourite.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2022)

From my facebook page this morning.

A nun went into an off license and asked for a bottle of whisky.
"Whisky?", the assistant asked, "I thought you nuns didn't drink!"
"We don't", the nun replied, "This is for the Mother Superiors constipation!"
She bought the whisky and left.
Later that night the assistant saw the same nun dead drunk on a park bench.
"I thought that was for the Mother Superior's constipation?", he said.
"It ish!", she replied, "When she sees me like this, she'll shite herself!"


----------



## pawl (21 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is this one set before the Second World War?



Yes .Last episode in the current series


----------



## Paulus (21 Oct 2022)

Good afternoon everyone. 
We have some very heavy rain showers that have shown up a problem with the skylight in the kitchen. When the rain is at its heaviest water is some leaking in around the edge of the perspex. I'll have to get up on the roof to investigate. It has happened before, moss and rubbish builds up around the small gully so hopefully it just needs cleaning out again.
The escape committee meeting is off this afternoon. Two are still at work, and one is unwell.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Oct 2022)

I have been pottering in my workroom this morning. We had some showers but nothing much. Rain is supposed to start again this afternoon.

Lamb for us today with new potatoes and veggies.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2022)

I had a fried egg roll and cuppa for lunch. There might be the chance of a shower this afternoon but I will go for a walk. Don’t think it’ll amount to much.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a fried egg roll and cuppa for lunch. There might be the chance of a shower this afternoon but I will go for a walk. Don’t think it’ll amount to much.



I will offer you some advice.
When you dunk your fried egg roll in your tea.....don't let the yoke run into it


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I will offer you some advice.
> When you bunk your fried egg roll in your tea.....don't let the yoke run into it



Don’t worry. I wasn’t tempted to dunk it. Only hard biscuits should be dunked!


----------



## Poacher (21 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t worry. I wasn’t tempted to dunk it. Only hard biscuits should be dunked!



Go on, try it. What do you have to lose?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Oct 2022)

Lunch was spring rolls, sesame prawn toast and a dip.....very nice.


----------



## Poacher (21 Oct 2022)

The TV remote has been playing up for a while, and getting worse, so I looked for a replacement on the bay, eventually choosing one which looked identical, wasn't too dear, wasn't too cheap(!) and from a seller with decent feedback. Fell on my feet with one for £10.50 including delivery, which worked straight out of the wrapping. Excellent result.

However, being a skinflint responsible green-minded person, I didn't consign the old one to landfill, but waited for a rainy day to dismantle, clean and reassemble it. No screws holding it together, so it needed to be prised apart. Inside, the circuit board was covered in a disgusting oily mess; dog knows what it was, but a scrub for everything in hot water with washing up liquid cleaned everything up a treat.
Maybe not the usual recommendation for electronic componentry, but nothing to lose - I wasn't going to shell out for contact cleaner.
Anyway, end result is that it works just about as good as new, so we now have a remote each, instead of having to play catch across the room.
Could be some more fun to come when we want different programmes!


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2022)

Poacher said:


> The TV remote has been playing up for a while, and getting worse, so I looked for a replacement on the bay, eventually choosing one which looked identical, wasn't too dear, wasn't too cheap(!) and from a seller with decent feedback. Fell on my feet with one for £10.50 including delivery, which worked straight out of the wrapping. Excellent result.
> 
> However, being a skinflint responsible green-minded person, I didn't consign the old one to landfill, but waited for a rainy day to dismantle, clean and reassemble it. No screws holding it together, so it needed to be prised apart. Inside, the circuit board was covered in a disgusting oily mess; dog knows what it was, but a scrub for everything in hot water with washing up liquid cleaned everything up a treat.
> Maybe not the usual recommendation for electronic componentry, but nothing to lose - I wasn't going to shell out for contact cleaner.
> ...


Nice to know I'm not alone in doing this.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2022)

No rain in the forecast I looked at this morning, it arrived an hour after I put the settee cover out to dry and its been raining since, I brought the cover in at dinner time and it was wetter than it was when I put it out, its been spun and I'll try again tomorrow, the felt on the shed roof I had refelted in August has started to peel back, words will be had when I can get hold of the bloke who did it.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2022)

Wot a massacre, Scotland v Australia in the Rugby League World Cup, I switched it of after a quarter of an hour.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Wot a massacre, Scotland v Australia in the Rugby League World Cup, I switched it of after a quarter of an hour.


Just checked what you meant. You'll have to come up with something other than _"What a massacre."_


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2022)

Morning all. I was up at 0530......hopefully MrsD will continue to sleep.
Daughter and SiL are calling later. 
It really is like role reversal with her telling us what we must/must not do😊. She has a good heart and does talk a lot of sense so no complaints from us.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2022)

Morning. It’s a bit murky and dismal out but mild again. Rain due by afternoon though so better get out and make the best of it.

I’ll pop into the shop on the way back and get some nice flowers. 25 years tomorrow since I lost mum. Quarter of a century. I can hardly believe it. She was 6 months younger than I am just now. Bloody smoking


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2022)

Cooooooe. Is still dark here. Not much planned for today. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2022)

Good morning people, sat here in the dark waiting for the carer whilst my Good Lady sleeps.


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

MrsD's decided that she wants another car, so I've been searching on t'internet. I can see this being a cause for arguments.
My concern is that she gets a decent vehicle which is of a known make for reliability, ease of servicing and economy and has a good MOT and service history.
Her concern is that it must be blue.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> MrsD's decided that she wants another car, so I've been searching on t'internet. I can see this being a cause for arguments.
> My concern is that she gets a decent vehicle which is of a known make for reliability, ease of servicing and economy and has a good MOT and service history.
> Her concern is that it must be blue.



Red.....cars must be red
Or silver of course.
And have 'go faster' stripes down the side.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Red.....cars must be red
> Or silver of course.
> And have 'go faster' stripes down the side.



Silver is definitely the best for not showing the dirt! 

I would never have black again.

Just a 4 mile slow wander this morning as the legs weren't feeling very co-operative. It's so mild out though. Porridge just finished so time for a cuppa and my supplements that seem to do not a lot other than cost me money. Maybe I would be even more decrepit if I didn't take them.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Paulus (22 Oct 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2022)

My car is black. I don't care what colour my next (and probably last car) will be as long as it isn't white or silver.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2022)

I don't have a car.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2022)

I have another load of washing in the machine. Looks like it might be a decent day to get things dry outside, well almost dry. I can finish them off tonight in my workroom using the clothes horse and dehumidifier. Cheaper than using the tumble dryer that's for sure.


----------



## Paulus (22 Oct 2022)

I have a load of washing to do, the weather looks like it might be a good drying day. No rain today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> MrsD's decided that she wants another car, so I've been searching on t'internet. I can see this being a cause for arguments.
> My concern is that she gets a decent vehicle which is of a known make for reliability, ease of servicing and economy and has a good MOT and service history.
> Her concern is that it must be blue.



Blue coloured vehicles tend to lose their colour vibrancy over time. I remember reading that it's something to do with the suns radiation being more energetic at the frequency of light that blue occupies on the spectrum.


----------



## Dirk (22 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Blue coloured vehicles tend to lose their colour vibrancy over time. I remember reading that it's something to do with the suns radiation being more energetic at the frequency of light that blue occupies on the spectrum.



Red cars are the worst for fading, by far.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My car is black. I don't care what colour my next (and probably last car) will be as long as it isn't white or silver.



I have a white car, a Suzuki Swift, I like the colour.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2022)

Dishes washed and put away. Washing done and on the line ( for now ).
Vacuuming and dusting done.

I now have a mug of ☕️


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> Red cars are the worst for fading, by far.





Totally agree . They are awful


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Totally agree . They are awful


I want a matt green one.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Dishes washed and put away. Washing done and on the line ( for now ).
> Vacuuming and dusting done.
> 
> I now have a mug of ☕️



Just sat down with one too after wandering down to the cemetery with the flowers.

I might do a jigsaw now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> Red cars are the worst for fading, by far.



I suppose that’s because red cars are inherently faster and the increased air flow over the bodywork erodes the paint more quickly 😉


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just sat down with one too after wandering down to the cemetery with the flowers.
> 
> I might do a jigsaw now.


Was that a real or virtual jigsaw?


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I suppose that’s because red cars are inherently faster and the increased air flow over the bodywork erodes the paint more quickly 😉


That's why the post office chose red then!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Was that a real or virtual jigsaw?



On the computer.

Can’t decide if I want another walk or not. The legs were weary this morning and there’s rain forecast.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> On the computer.
> 
> Can’t decide if I want another walk or not. The legs were weary this morning and there’s rain forecast.


Get out before it chucks it down. Even if it's just a walk round the outside of the house.
You know you want to.


----------



## mikeIow (22 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My car is black. I don't care what colour my next (and probably last car) will be as long as it isn't white or silver.



I always find black cars the absolute worst for cleaning & keeping clean!
Used to like silver or ‘gunmetal’….but have discovered white is, surprisingly, the best 🤪
They go dirty slowly, & only when you wash them do you realise how filthy they were 🤣
Also very easy to paint over any stone chips…

A day of hedge & tree-pruning before the deluge comes back tomorrow….


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Oct 2022)

Evening all , spent 35+ years working in a car factory and a couple years working on the rectifying line in the paint shop . And the one thing I learned was to stay away from dark coloured cars. Black cars were the worst, they took twice the amount of rectifying as any other colour as it shows ever mark/dink or flaw . It’s probably why every new car I’ve ever had has been silver/light grey or white 😂😂😀


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2022)

This afternoon I've made Cornflake cakes for the first time, they're something my Good Lady used to make with our lads when they were small and our granddaughter when she was small, she wanted to do some this afternoon but being in the wheelchair she couldn't reach anything, so I became her kitchen assistant and made them for her under her instructions.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> This afternoon I've made Cornflake cakes for the first time, they're something my Good Lady used to make with our lads when they were small and our granddaughter when she was small, she wanted to do some this afternoon but being in the wheelchair she couldn't reach anything, so I became her kitchen assistant and made them for her *under her instructions.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 665492



It is the only way, for the male of the species


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> It is the only way, for the male of the species



Seeing as I hadn't done any before any form of instruction would have been welcome, I won't need any instruction for the next lot.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2022)

From my facebook page this afternoon.

The Pope just finished a tour of New York and was taking a limousine to the airport. He had never driven a limo before so he asked the driver if he could drive for a while. The driver pulled over along the roadside, climbed into the back of the limo, and the Pope took the wheel.
The Pope then drove onto the highway and accelerated to over 90 mph to see what the limo could do.
Suddenly, the Pope noticed the blue light of a police car in his side mirror, so he pulled over. The policeman came to the limo, looked in through the windows, then said, “Just a moment please, I need to call my chief.”
The policeman called his chief and explained to him that he had a very important person pulled over for speeding.
“How do I handle this, chief?” asked the policeman. “Is it the Governor?” questioned the chief. “No! This guy is even more important!”
“Is it the President?” asked the chief.
“No! Even more important!”
“Well, who is it then?” screamed the chief.
“I don’t know, sir,” replied the policeman, “But he’s got the Pope as his driver.”


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Seeing as I hadn't done any before any form of instruction would have been welcome, *I won't need any instruction for the next lot.*



Ahh.... but.... does that mean you will not get any instructions?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Seeing as I hadn't done any before any form of instruction would have been welcome, I won't need any instruction for the next lot.



Bet you get some anyway!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Oct 2022)

Managed a 20 mile ride this afternoon after shopping at fram shop and market this morning

Surprised to find the canal paths with no puddles - show the ground is not was wet as it appears!

ANnoying thing was that I decided to swap to my new chain ring for teh ride. Reason is that I always wear out 4th gear (out of 7) because that is the gear that I am in when the ebike reaches the motor cut off speed - and I tend to ride just above and below that speed.
And - clearly - theye is more power going through the transmission than normal due to the motor.

So the plan is to swap chain rings every few months so I used more gears

Only to find that the LBS had put the pedals in a position so that I can;t get my Allen key at the chain ring bolt
Hence can't easily take the old one off.

Still - nice ride!


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2022)

Okay who's watching what and is it worth watching?

Own up, even if you're "watching under duress/against your free will".


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Okay who's watching what and is it worth watching?
> 
> Own up, even if you're "watching under duress/against your free will".



Telly off now but I was watching old stuff on the Drama channel earlier. An Inspector George Gently then a Brokenwood Mystery.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Telly off now but I was watching old stuff on the Drama channel earlier. An Inspector George Gently then a Brokenwood Mystery.


How many were left alive, and uninjured in both?


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Okay who's watching what and is it worth watching?
> 
> Own up, even if you're "watching under duress/against your free will".



Under duress, the dreaded Strictly Come Dancing. Thankfully, it is just finishing. A recorded Inspector George Gently next I think (awaiting instructions from you know who)


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Okay who's watching what and is it worth watching?
> 
> Own up, even if you're "watching under duress/against your free will".



I've watched the Rugby League world cup England v France, then followed up with an episode of Game Of Thrones on a dodgy website, now going to do the washing up.


----------



## mikeIow (22 Oct 2022)

Rings of Power on here, although it’s a little slow for my liking….well set though, & not OTT on special effects 👍


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Oct 2022)

I've pre ordered an Apple TV box. It comes with a three month trial of Apple TV so I can watch the " Slow Horses " series. I'd reserved the last book in the series at our local library and was able to collect it today. I wanted to finish all of the books before watching the TV series. There was a second book waiting for collection, " Black Hearts " by Doug Johnstone. I'd forgotten that I'd reserved it but I'm really looking forward to reading it, again it's the latest in a series set in Edinburgh about a family of female funeral directors who are also private detectives.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've pre ordered an Apple TV box. It comes with a three month trial of Apple TV so I can watch the " Slow Horses " series. I'd reserved the last book in the series at our local library and was able to collect it today. I wanted to finish all of the books before watching the TV series. There was a second book waiting for collection,* " Black Hearts " by Doug Johnstone*. I'd forgotten that I'd reserved it but I'm really looking forward to reading it, again it's the latest in a series set in Edinburgh about a family of female funeral directors who are also private detectives.


What about _"A Dark Matter"_?


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> This afternoon I've made Cornflake cakes for the first time, they're something my Good Lady used to make with our lads when they were small and our granddaughter when she was small, she wanted to do some this afternoon but being in the wheelchair she couldn't reach anything, so I became her kitchen assistant and made them for her under her instructions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 665492



Mmmmm I love cornflakes cakes 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2022)

Coooeeeee. Its dark and hissing down with rain.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2022)

Morning. Just back a 5 mile shuffle. Managing to keep the heart rate no higher than 130 means going incredibly slow but I'll persevere. It can take at least a month to start seeing results. At least it takes much less out of me doing this.

It was drizzling when I first went out but dry now and incredibly mild. We have rain by afternoon again though. I ended up watching an old black and white film with Sidney Poitier yesterday afternoon. It was actually quite good.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2022)

Dark here.....very, very dark.
Can't hear any rain but it is promised.

Daughter came yesterday and without any warning brought a salmon encrote. She then did mashed potato and cabbage to go with it. Must say it was all very nice.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Just back a 5 mile shuffle. Managing to keep the heart rate no higher than 130 means going incredibly slow but I'll persevere. It can take at least a month to start seeing results. At least it takes much less out of me doing this.
> 
> It was drizzling when I first went out but dry now and incredibly mild. We have rain by afternoon again though. I ended up watching an old black and white film with Sidney Poitier yesterday afternoon. It was actually quite good.



Good old Sid'......he made some excellent films.


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2022)

Good morning from a dark and very wet Coventry, I can't see but it sounds like its lashing down.


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Off to the local garden centre this morning to get a house warming present for our mates, who have just moved to Winscombe.
Spent yesterday afternoon showing my neighbour how to maintain the carbon bike I recently sold him. He's 45 and hasn't a clue.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> What about _"A Dark Matter"_?



Ooh, that looks interesting, I’m an avid reader and love the sci-fi genre.


----------



## Paulus (23 Oct 2022)

Good morning all. 
It's dark, cloudy and the rain is pouring down 
It's going to last all day as well.
A nice soggy dog walk soon followed by pancakes for breakfast. 
I cleaned out the skylight yesterday so there should be no running water into the kitchen today We will soon find out.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> It's dark, cloudy and the rain is pouring down
> It's going to last all day as well.
> A nice soggy dog walk soon followed by pancakes for breakfast.
> I cleaned out the skylight yesterday so there should be no running water into the kitchen today We will soon find out.



We have a perspex skylight. About 3 years ago it started leaking. After 3 days it just stopped and never happened again.....very weird.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2022)

Wander done to stretch the legs. Thought I'd better go in case the afternoon ends up wet. Just the riverside trail and a loop of the local park.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We have a perspex skylight. About 3 years ago it started leaking. After 3 days it just stopped and never happened again.....very weird.


How old was it when it started, and stopped, leaking?


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Oct 2022)

Got out for a walk around the neighbourhood after the storms. It's still warm out, with 19 degrees forecast towards the end of the week.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2022)

The skies have cleared here and the sun is shining


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> How old was it when it started, and stopped, leaking?



Seriously ??
About 5 years old.
The one it replaced was 20+ years old, never leaked but was discoloured.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Seriously ??
> About 5 years old.
> The one it replaced was 20+ years old, never leaked but was discoloured.


Aye
It wasn't a new replacement at the time it leaked. Rules out a few reasons I could think of.


----------



## Poacher (23 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Just back a 5 mile shuffle. Managing to keep the heart rate no higher than 130 means going incredibly slow but I'll persevere. It can take at least a month to start seeing results. At least it takes much less out of me doing this.
> 
> It was drizzling when I first went out but dry now and incredibly mild. We have rain by afternoon again though. I ended up watching an old black and white film with Sidney Poitier yesterday afternoon. It was actually quite good.





Dave7 said:


> Good old Sid'......he made some excellent films.


"Lilies of the field"? That's the one he got his only Oscar for, I think. Well deserved.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2022)

Poacher said:


> "Lilies of the field"? That's the one he got his only Oscar for, I think. Well deserved.



Yes. That was the one. A nice easy watch. I enjoyed it.

Just watching Countryfile just now. It’s one man and his dog. Not much else on tonight so I might just read.


----------



## Paulus (23 Oct 2022)

It's thundering, forked lightning, torrential rain and blowing a gale.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Oct 2022)

1


Mo1959 said:


> Yes. That was the one. A nice easy watch. I enjoyed it.
> 
> Just watching Countryfile just now. It’s one man and his dog. Not much else on tonight so I might just read.



BBC2 19.50
Exploring the river Garry which starts in the Grampian mountains.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2022)

I'm reading at the moment. There is an old Vera on so I might watch that.

We've had a fab day weather wise. I even had the patio doors wide open. We also had some rain an hour of so ago.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm reading at the moment. There is an old Vera on so I might watch that.
> 
> We've had a fab day weather wise. I even had the patio doors wide open. We also had some rain an hour of so ago.



I thought about Vera but it’s not long since I saw that one. Trying to decide if I want to catch up on Bloodlines. Maybe another night.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> It's thundering, forked lightning, torrential rain and blowing a gale.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> It's thundering, forked lightning, torrential rain and blowing a gale.


Reading an old thread when you posted that.




Note the ad!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2022)

I see Boris has ruled himself out. Thank goodness!

Sitting here with the window still open as it’s so mild.


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2022)

Its  down here.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Oct 2022)

@Dirk , a sailing friend of mine, Martin Latimer posted this pic on my boat class fb page . I just wondered if you recognised it . 😀 As it’s in a sport you know well . 😀


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2022)

Morning. We had lots of  during the night. It’s off at the moment but very puddly.


----------



## Paulus (24 Oct 2022)

Morning all, the rain had stop.
I've got an early morning Sainsbury's delivery, in the next half hour.
Then breakfast and out with the dog for a while.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2022)

Cooooeee. We had loads of rain last night. It's stopped for now thank god.

Its still really dark here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## Paulus (24 Oct 2022)

A busy start to the day. Sainsbury's have delivered, and both bin lorries have been down. Another mug of tea and then as it's just getting light I'll be out with the dog.
I should get a ride out on the bike later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks,
I finished my library book ( Black Hearts by Doug Johnstone ) in two sittings. Excellent read, especially as we’re quite familiar with Edinburgh where the story is set.
Mrs Tenkaykev has booked to go back to Newcastle/ Gateshead for a few days to do some further research for the course she’s taking, I’ll be at home decorating 😮
Might try a little jog this morning, first one post Covid. 
Stay safe folks ☕️👍☔️


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Slept like a log....as did MrsD 
Stuff to do today chasing up agents, removals company and solicitors.
We're still hoping for a completion date sometime around mid November.



Exlaser2 said:


> @Dirk , a sailing friend of mine, Martin Latimer posted this pic on my boat class fb page . I just wondered if you recognised it . 😀 As it’s in a sport you know well . 😀
> 
> View attachment 665670


I'm pretty certain that's World Champ George O'Dell & Cliff Holland. Probably taken around 1976/7. Sorry - can't identify the track, but it's not in Britain - possibly Brno or Assen? George was the first sidecar driver to do a 100mph lap of the TT (I was there spectating). Sadly George committed suicide in 1981.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2022)

Morning all. Woke at 07.15 and assumed it must be 5ish as it was so dark.
Will nip to library shortly and 'somewhere' for a small loaf. I like fresh crusty bread but as MrsD has stopped eating bread it soon loses its crusty freshness.
Lidl do small crusty cobs but its too far in the traffic that road gets.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

Only nine Fridays left!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2022)

Not long back what should have been a leisurely hill walk but had to do a bit of a run in the middle to reunite a lost dog and owner so the heart rate shot up to 152. No low heart rate training today then 

Very overcast and misty to start but it’s much nicer now.


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Slept like a log....as did MrsD
> Stuff to do today chasing up agents, removals company and solicitors.
> ...



Cheers . I thought it could have been . Yes I know his last couple of years were not good 😌. The way this pic came up was, there was a discussion on hiking dinghys flat ie the deck of the boat parallel with the water ( flat is fast 😀 ) and people were posting pics of sailors doing it well . Then he posted this pic saying THIS is what you call flat 😂😂😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Oct 2022)

Morning all . Looking ok here in Coventry, we will go out for a walk latter. It’s unlikely to be up to Mo standard though 😀.

Anyway in my head there are not 7 Fridays left there is only one . That is one more Friday were I can still think of myself as middle aged .😂😀


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2022)

I think we might have a new prime minister this afternoon. Here’s hoping he makes a decent job compared to what we’ve had. I don’t think Penny Mordaunt is going to get enough backers and Boris has finally done something sensible and decided against having another go.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2022)

Still waiting for my Good Ladies carer, should have been here at half seven.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Still waiting for my Good Ladies carer, should have been here at half seven.


oooh eck. 
Not even tried getting in touch with you?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Oct 2022)

Following a few days break in Chester we are both now bugged; achy, drippy nose and sore throat.

LFT tests yesterday and today negative for covid.

Chester was nice - great restaurants and the zoo was fantastic.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> oooh eck.
> Not even tried getting in touch with you?



I've phoned them several times, the last at eleven o clock, she was going to find out where the carer was but hasn't got to us.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Following a few days break in Chester we are both now bugged; achy, drippy nose and sore throat.
> 
> LFT tests yesterday and today negative for covid.
> 
> Chester was nice - great restaurants and the zoo was fantastic.



I've wanted to visit the zoo since it was on TV


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think we might have a new prime minister this afternoon. Here’s hoping he makes a decent job compared to what we’ve had. I don’t think Penny Mordaunt is going to get enough backers and Boris has finally done something sensible and decided against having another go.





It will be Sunak. The best of the bunch


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> I've wanted to visit the zoo since it was on TV



Well worth it - in 6 hours we saw around 90% of all the critters.

Good to visit a conservation zoo too.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well worth it - in 6 hours we saw around 90% of all the critters.
> 
> Good to visit a conservation zoo too.



Sounds Good.


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It will be Sunak. The best of the bunch



My view is more , best of a bad bunch 😂😂😂😀.

It will be a shoe in as they will make sure there there isn’t another contested vote by Tory party members because they know Sunak cannot win one against an even more right wing candidate.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> I've phoned them several times, the last at eleven o clock, she was going to find out where the care was but hasn't got to us.



I phoned at half eleven, apparently my Good Ladies carer went home sick and "they are trying to get someone to her".


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Still waiting for my Good Ladies carer, should have been here at half seven.



That is just not good enough imo.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> I've phoned them several times, the last at eleven o clock, she was going to find out where the care was but hasn't got to us.


And they wonder why people complain. 
If they kept you informed, it'd be one thing in their favour. But not replying is another thing altogether.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> That is just not good enough imo.



Definitely, we're still waiting.  They finally phoned my good lady at quarter to twelve.


----------



## Dirk (24 Oct 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Cheers . I thought it could have been . Yes I know his last couple of years were not good 😌. The way this pic came up was, there was a discussion on hiking dinghys flat ie the deck of the boat parallel with the water ( flat is fast 😀 ) and people were posting pics of sailors doing it well . Then he posted this pic saying THIS is what you call flat 😂😂😀



Cliff Holland living up to his first name.


----------



## gavroche (24 Oct 2022)

I had a text earlier from BiL asking to meet up for lunch about 10 miles away from me at 12.30. I said ok and made my way there and duly arrived at 12.25. I waited and waited and no sign from them so I phoned him , asking where they were, only to be told it was for tomorrow. 
That will teach me to read the text properly next time.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2022)

Sunak has got it then.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Oct 2022)

Well, back from a walk / run along the trailway and through the woods. Lots of children in wellies paddling in the small stream, and the perennial favourite rope swing hanging from a tree branch with youngsters joyfully swinging over the stream. Ended up doing just over 8k, heart rate was quite high for the effort, and I'm feeling quite knackered.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2022)

Carer's not arrived, I've had to sort her out myself.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sunak has got it then.





Let's hope the madness will end now.


----------



## Paulus (24 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Let's hope the madness will end now.



Hmmm. I hope so, but I'm not convinced,


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Hmmm. I hope so, but I'm not convinced,





We can only hope


----------



## Scaleyback (24 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We can only hope



With Nadine Dorries a powerful voice, madness is 'de rigueur'


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Carer's not arrived, I've had to sort her out myself.



Carer finally turned up at a quarter past three, almost eight hours late, all she needed to do was sign the book to say she'd been.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Oct 2022)

Good morning on a bright and sunny California morning. How are we all? No disasters I hope? I was passing so thought I'd pop in for a brew.

Excellent trip so far. The wedding hit just the right note. The couple's best friend married them. Apparently anyone can register to carry out a marriage service and provided paperwork is filed it's legal. A very lovely way to conduct a marriage. We're based in Sacramento and making short 2-4 day trips; Oakland, Cambria, Morro Bay and Santa Cruz to date. Yosemite tomorrow for four days and then three days next week at Lake Tahoe and then Napa Valley.

Seen Hearst Castle, somewhat bizarre, sea otters, very cute, whales for the first time, very emotional, Monarch butterflies, beautiful and coastal redwoods for the second time, simply overwhelming, astonishing beauty.

Great trip but doubt we will come back. For all the beauty, fun and excitement so far the cities are awful. Stayed in a good Airbnb in Oakland in a nice district surrounded by vast areas abandoned by those with money leaving only the very poor and/or homeless, there are tens of thousands of homeless people. The urban sprawl from south of San Jose to Solano is nothing but concrete and tarmac. I worry about home, this is one of the richest nations on Earth and it has enormous problems. Parts of inner cities are a dystopian future except it's today.

Damned expensive place to live. £1 for an onion, £8 for a pint of IPA.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2022)

Nice stroll along the riverside trail. Chummed a lady I know with her collie, then met the ghillie that used to run the fishing beat a few years ago who had come for a visit so we had a nice catch up with him.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning on a bright and sunny California morning. How are we all? No disasters I hope? I was passing so thought I'd pop in for a brew.
> 
> Excellent trip so far. The wedding hit just the right note. The couple's best friend married them. Apparently anyone can register to carry out a marriage service and provided paperwork is filed it's legal. A very lovely way to conduct a marriage. We're based in Sacramento and making short 2-4 day trips; Oakland, Cambria, Morro Bay and Santa Cruz to date. Yosemite tomorrow for four days and then three days next week at Lake Tahoe and then Napa Valley.
> 
> ...





America has a huge problem with homeless people. Even people who are working can't afford to pay the rent and are living in their cars. It's dreadful. And as they say, what happens in America usually ends up happening here as well.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Let's hope the madness will end now.


No chance

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Carer finally turned up at a quarter past three, almost eight hours late, all she needed to do was sign the book to say she'd been.


Hope you made a note of the time in the book, before they signed it.


----------



## Sterlo (24 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Let's hope the madness will end now.



No, this is just the start of chapter 3


----------



## pawl (24 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Carer finally turned up at a quarter past three, almost eight hours late, all she needed to do was sign the book to say she'd been.



Hope they don’t charge charge you for that visit.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> *Carer finally turned up at a quarter past three, almost eight hours late,* all she needed to do was sign the book to say she'd been.



Disgraceful.

Not necessarily the fault of the carer of course, but, totally unacceptable for your wife.

Daughter No4 is a carer, not very well paid, and, she is always up for an extra shift. Unfortunately, she doesn't drive, and it is not in the least uncommon for me to get a.morning phone call, asking if I can give her a lift to some far flung shift (which she cannot get to quickly on public transport), where the regular carer has failed to turn up. The employing Company appear to have no "built in plans" to cover such eventualities, which, appear to me, to be not in the least uncommon.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Hope they don’t charge charge you for that visit.



We don't pay for the carer, our pensions aren't high enough, if we did I'd be having words about today and the other days they've been late.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Disgraceful.
> 
> Not necessarily the fault of the carer of course, but, totally unacceptable for your wife.
> 
> Daughter No4 is a carer, not very well paid, and, she is always up for an extra shift. Unfortunately, she doesn't drive, and it is not in the least uncommon for me to get a.morning phone call, asking if I can give her a lift to some far flung shift (which she cannot get to quickly on public transport), where the regular carer has failed to turn up. The employing Company appear to have no "built in plans" to cover such eventualities, which, appear to me, to be not in the least uncommon.



The system is broken, they don't pay the carers enough and there are not enough carers.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Oct 2022)

I purchased a few energy monitoring / remote switching plugs a few months ago so I could keep track of what’s using what electricity. It’s been interesting, our Brother colour laser goes into “ deep sleep “ after a short while and then consumes 0.3W per hour. MacBook uses a little over a Kw in a Month. We don’t have the TV on much nor watch daytime television but I’ve scheduled the plug to switch it off completely from 10:00 pm until 6:00 pm. Out of interest I checked our Panasonic bread machine, that took 250 watts in total over the four hour program, during the “ bake” part of the cycle the heating element was constantly cycling on and off to maintain the required temperature. Quite a useful exercise.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I purchased a few energy monitoring / remote switching plugs a few months ago so I could keep track of what’s using what electricity. It’s been interesting, our Brother colour laser goes into “ deep sleep “ after a short while and then consumes 0.3W per hour. MacBook uses a little over a Kw in a Month. We don’t have the TV on much nor watch daytime television but I’ve scheduled the plug to switch it off completely from 10:00 pm until 6:00 pm. Out of interest I checked our Panasonic bread machine, that took 250 watts in total over the four hour program, during the “ bake” part of the cycle the heating element was constantly cycling on and off to maintain the required temperature. Quite a useful exercise.


How much do the monitoring plugs use?


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2022)

Coooooeeeee. Its dark. It's dry. Its calm. That's it from me. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (25 Oct 2022)

God morning all. 
The washing machine is doing it's stuff as today looks like being a good drying day. 
A bimble out on the bike later for some essentials from the local shops. 
The usual dog walking, and two of our moggies are going to have their booster jabs this afternoon. 
Time for the second mug of tea


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Picked up a load of house moving boxes from a guy in the village yesterday. They were going free on FB, so that saved a bit of cash. 
Off to the caravan this morning to turn the wheels and give it a check over.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2022)

Morning. Not long back a little jog. Even taking it easy I was sweating as it's still incredibly mild.

Looks like being a decent day today then it's back to a day of rain tomorrow. Everything is getting a bit soggy underfoot now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> How much do the monitoring plugs use?



I did consider that, as I got a 3 pack I’m going to stack them on top of each other and check the quiescent current 😉


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2022)

Carer arrived on time this morning, washing machines on, sheets and pillow cases are out on the line and I've got bits and bobs on the clothes horse in the back bedroom. Next job is to look for a handyman to sort the shed roof.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2022)

@dave r the auntie has to pay for her care and at £1000 per .onth it ain't cheap. They still turn up at whatever time suits. However, at least I can make a phone call and get that cost deleted. Pain in the ar*e though so often not worth the hassle.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2022)

It's my 'visit the auntie' day.....its getting seriously hard work as I look after MrsD as well.
Our daughter is here later and will cook us a chicken dinner/lunch.....with mash, carrots and brocoli.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @dave r the auntie has to pay for her care and at £1000 per .onth it ain't cheap. They still turn up at whatever time suits. However, at least I can make a phone call and get that cost deleted. Pain in the ar*e though so often not worth the hassle.



How many carers does she have during the day? Thats expensive.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> How many carers does she have during the day? Thats expensive.



4 visits per day. Only 2 on certain days as her niece showers her and washes her hair.


----------



## pawl (25 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> The system is broken, they don't pay the carers enough and there are not enough carers.



I worked for Leicestershire Social Services Home cares we’re paid a monthly salary plus a mileage allowance if they were using their own vehicles plus there was a car lease scheme A lot of calls were.rural 
Home care offices were situated in towns throughout the county . Most of the time service users had the same carer the exception being cover for days off.Even then it was usually the same carer carer covering on those occasions Retention,.Recruitment was rarely a problem.

My daughter worked for a private care company Salary was poor.No mileage allowance She could clock up fifty plus. miles per shift .Jobs that needed two carers very rarely happened 

In general and I’m not blowing my own trumpet has gone down hill since my days as a social worker for the elderly care team


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> I worked for Leicestershire Social Services Home cares we’re paid a monthly salary plus a mileage allowance if they were using their own vehicles plus there was a car lease scheme A lot of calls were.rural
> Home care offices were situated in towns throughout the county . Most of the time service users had the same carer the exception being cover for days off.Even then it was usually the same carer carer covering on those occasions Retention,.Recruitment was rarely a problem.
> 
> My daughter worked for a private care company Salary was poor.No mileage allowance She could clock up fifty plus. miles per shift .Jobs that needed two carers very rarely happened
> ...




Everything has gone downhill.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Everything has gone downhill.



As it's nearly panto season... 

... oh no it hasn't. 😁


----------



## Dave7 (25 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Everything has gone downhill.



Its ever since that Rishi sunak became pm imo.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Its ever since that Rishi sunak became pm imo.



Time flies....


----------



## Paulus (25 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> Time flies....



When you're having fun.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2022)

Cooooeeeee. Its a horrible day here. Dark, raining and very windy. Its nasty.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Oct 2022)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Did our “ health walk “ yesterday, 19 turned out which is a good number. I’ve noticed that I’m feeling more fatigued for a given level of exercise post Covid, hopefully that will gradually improve. Granddaughter has a sleepover tonight so I’ll be making a veggie lasagne. Only two sleeps till Fridays Poole Beer Festival 🍺🍺😮
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️👍


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Having a day off from packing today and we're taking the bus to Ilfracombe for a day out.
Hoping to hear from solicitors this week.


----------



## Paulus (26 Oct 2022)

Good morning all. 
MrsP has her Covid booster and flu jabs today.
I had mine a couple of weeks back, fortunately with no side effects other than a slightly sore arm for a day or so. 
A nice bright start to the day here, although it's due to cloud over later.
Out on the bike later to keep the legs ticking over.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2022)

Morning. I had a long lie as we had rain earlier. Nothing to report apart from it’s green bin day


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2022)

A quick hello. Phone is virtually out of charge. Unfortunately so is MrsD's and she got the charger first.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2022)

From my Facebook page page this morning, Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 665893



I’m not showing Molly that or she’ll be wanting a fish tank! I used to have one but it was too much faff. She caught a couple of flies yesterday. That will have to do her.


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Oct 2022)

Morning all . We have just had a shower of rain ,but looking ok for the rest of the day. 
Nothing exiting happening in my world today , washing to go out/credit cards to sort out and a little shopping to do .
Just another day closer to the dooms day that is next Wednesday 😂😂😂😂😀


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2022)

A 'foodie' question for you.
I mentioned that our daughter was making us a chicken dinner (to fatten us up).
She is a veggie.
MrsD eats mainly veg.
I am a 'meat n 2 veg' type.
So........when she served it there was cabbage, cauli, carrots n brocoli, roast and mashed potato. Plus the chicken n gravy.
I took one look and was beaten before I started.
I have always said.....for me, chicken, roasties and 2 veg eg carrots and brocoli.
Daughter and MrsD had no problem (minus the chicken).
How about you ?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A 'foodie' question for you.
> I mentioned that our daughter was making us a chicken dinner (to fatten us up).
> She is a veggie.
> MrsD eats mainly veg.
> ...



If I just ate veggies, I would die of starvation. I like meat.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A 'foodie' question for you.
> I mentioned that our daughter was making us a chicken dinner (to fatten us up).
> She is a veggie.
> MrsD eats mainly veg.
> ...



Certainly a lot of veg, but I’m sure I would manage!


----------



## Paulus (26 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A 'foodie' question for you.
> I mentioned that our daughter was making us a chicken dinner (to fatten us up).
> She is a veggie.
> MrsD eats mainly veg.
> ...



Use the leftovers for bubble and squeak.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Use the leftovers for bubble and squeak.



That is what we are having later.
That with chicken and brown sauce.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A 'foodie' question for you.
> I mentioned that our daughter was making us a chicken dinner (to fatten us up).
> She is a veggie.
> MrsD eats mainly veg.
> ...


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A 'foodie' question for you.
> I mentioned that our daughter was making us a chicken dinner (to fatten us up).
> She is a veggie.
> MrsD eats mainly veg.
> ...



I'm cooking chicken legs, baked spud an veg later.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2022)

I’m about to have chicken and vegetable soup for lunch. Not home made of course!  At least it’s the half decent Yorkshire Provender stuff which is pretty good.


----------



## dixonge (26 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A 'foodie' question for you.
> I mentioned that our daughter was making us a chicken dinner (to fatten us up).
> She is a veggie.
> MrsD eats mainly veg.
> ...



Sounds like a lot of food choice for you there. What exactly is the problem? Couldn't you just grab some chicken and some carrots n broccoli and be done with it? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I had a long lie as we had rain earlier. Nothing to report apart from it’s green bin day


White bag, blue bag and green bags today. 
They've stopped doing the brown bins for some reason, so contents get thrown in the blue bag.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A quick hello. Phone is virtually out of charge. Unfortunately so is MrsD's and she got the charger first.


Chargers aren't that expensive. You could own your own.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A 'foodie' question for you.
> I mentioned that our daughter was making us a chicken dinner (to fatten us up).
> She is a veggie.
> MrsD eats mainly veg.
> ...


You could have taken some of the veg of your plate, to attack later if able.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2022)

Yoga this morning was a good workout and we've been down the Cosy Cafe for lunch.


----------



## rustybolts (26 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m not showing Molly that or she’ll be wanting a fish tank! I used to have one but it was too much faff. She caught a couple of flies yesterday. That will have to do her.





Mo1959 said:


> I’m not showing Molly that or she’ll be wanting a fish tank! I used to have one but it was too much faff. She caught a couple of flies yesterday. That will have to do her.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Chargers aren't that expensive. You could own your own.



99% of the time the one will suffice.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2022)

Covid/Flu injection??? ......decision made.
I have been umming n arhing over this.
15 minutes ago, out of the blue, our GP turns up at the door.
She had been to inject our neighbour so gave us a knock.
1 minute, all done.
MrsD is refusing hers.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Covid/Flu injection??? ......decision made.
> I have been umming n arhing over this.
> 15 minutes ago, out of the blue, our GP turns up at the door.
> She had been to inject our neighbour so gave us a knock.
> ...





I have refused it as well. Thanks but no thanks. Enough is enough.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2022)

Good morning......well it is here. I have coffee and I'm sat looking out of my American cabin*** window, dappled sunshine and deep shadows falling through the pine trees. A family of black deer just sauntered by, a group of turkeys are foraging and a very obliging humming bird has been hovering just outside the window. Life is good...........well until my American friend said "when you pick up those logs watch out for black widows - just shake 'em off!" 😱😱

We're on the edge of Yosemite for a few days.

*** cabin. Living area larger than the ground floor of my house, three double rooms, two ensuite and beds which would house a small family.........I needed a map, compass and Whahoo to find Mrs P this morning.

Yesterday's photo......


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have refused it as well. Thanks but no thanks. Enough is enough.



They can poke their jabs……..oh wait


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning......well it is here. I have coffee and I'm sat looking out of my American cabin*** window, dappled sunshine and deep shadows falling through the pine trees. A family of black deer just sauntered by, a group of turkeys are foraging and* a very obliging humming bird has been hovering just outside the window*. Life is good...........well until my American friend said "when you pick up those logs watch out for black widows - just shake 'em off!" 😱😱
> 
> We're on the edge of Yosemite for a few days.
> 
> ...


That could be Dave7!


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> They can poke their jabs……..oh wait



Thats an interesting place for your injections


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2022)

Cooooeeeee. Its dark, it's dry, it's calm. The end.

And the excitement of the day is....... its bin day. Hoorah.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2022)

Good morning from a dark damp Coventry, Lunch then bingo this afternoon and a fella is coming round to repair the shed roof, the fella who did the roof in the summer wouldn't come back to sort out the problem, ignored all calls and messages then blanked me on social media, so I've had to get someone else in.


----------



## mikeIow (27 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeeee. Its dark, it's dry, it's calm. The end.
> 
> And the excitement of the day is....... its bin day. Hoorah.
> 
> Stay safe peeps



Bin day….ah yes….ours was yesterday….around this time, I heard some activity outside & remembered we had forgot to roll ours out. Went outside to do it (up a short shared driveway).
As I reached the end, the bin lorry came back round our close - they had already been 😱
They saw me, pulled up and emptied our quite-full bin 😎
Never having a word said against our refuse operators: lovely people 💪

Beers with pals this evening at the small local brewery. Mustn’t grumble 🍻


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have refused it as well. Thanks but no thanks. Enough is enough.



TBH that WAS my decision until the Doc knocked on the door and I thought 'what the hell'. ...... definitely will not bother with any more.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2022)

Morning. Another very mild morning. I walked up the hill then jogged back down the other side and back home. Still struggling to keep my heart rate as low as I would like, but I think my problem is my legs don't work as well as they should after my two bad bouts of sciatica so I need to expend more energy than normal just with the effort of running so I'll just need to keep it as low as I can. I can't cope with stopping and walking several times just to keep it below a certain limit.

Our bins are still out as the lorry broke down yesterday so they should get to us today.

Off for a soak now.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Oct 2022)

Well.......My body went into shock yesterday evening (after my 2 jabs). Whole body was shaking uncontrollably and I couldn't even hold a glass.
Eventually I got an ibuprofen down.
This morning it all seems like a nightmare.


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Another day of stuff to do.
Had email from agents saying there had been some progress but solicitors awaiting documents.
This house buying/selling process is like wading through glue - there must be an easier way!


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Oct 2022)

Morning all from a damp dull Coventry . Well for me the high point of day has already come and gone, it’s our bin day too and they have already been an done it 10 mins ago while I was still in bed 😂😀.
I will just have to cope with the excitement of paying bills and cleaning the bath room instead. 😂.
I was hoping to go for a ride this morning but I hate riding on wet roads, to many years riding to work and feeling the water very slowly working it’s way in to my shoe covers .
Stay safe and good day everyone .


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2022)

Its lovely here at the moment. Must be 17 or 18 deg. Nice and sunny as well. We have blue skies and sunshine but my weather ap says to expect showers on and off.

I am pottering in my workroom.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its lovely here at the moment. Must be 17 or 18 deg. Nice and sunny as well. We have blue skies and sunshine but *my weather ap says to expect showers on and off*.
> 
> I am pottering in my workroom.


In that case, get the boat ready.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2022)

Squeezed in a walk before lunch in case the rain arrives. I had a bacon sarnie for lunch. It was rather nice. I don’t buy bacon all that often so it made a nice change.


----------



## Paulus (27 Oct 2022)

Good afternoon all fellow retirees.
A busy morning has been had.
Awake since 6am, then had a message say that flights to Brieve in western France were now on sale for next July.
We have been invited to a posh wedding next year, it's a best friend of our daughter getting married and our daughter is a bridesmaid. We have known her and her parents since they were at primary school together in1995.
Ryanair are the only British carrier to go to the nearest airport, and only twice a week from Stansted.
Then we booked accommodation in a nearby town. It's costing me a fortune to go to someone else's wedding😅
The dog has been out for a couple of hours, domestics have been done, and I am about to cycle up to the pub for a couple of pints. 
Later this afternoon I have an ECG booked as part of the general checkup ordered by the doctor.
It's all go here today.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2022)

An enjoyable and profitable afternoon down the club, we came out fourteen quid up, Handymen are here, JW Handyman, arrived on time, two fellas, not impressed with the last fellas work, replacing the strip of felt that part came off and putting extra tacks in, the other fella hadn't put enough tacks in.


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> An enjoyable and profitable afternoon down the club, we came out fourteen quid up, Handymen are here, JW Handyman, arrived on time, two fellas, not impressed with the last fellas work, replacing the strip of felt that part came off and putting extra tacks in, the other fella hadn't put enough tacks in.



Everytime I’ve refelted my own shed roofs I always end up cussing and swearing at my self for the amount tacks and bonding glue I put on the last time 😂😂😀

There has to be a happy medium 😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Oct 2022)

I have the choice of several barbers in the local village. I know that ladies hairdressers tend to charge a small fortune so while waiting outside a shop I took a photo of the board outside the newest gents barbers ( it has several café tables outside where you can enjoy free Turkish coffee while waiting ) I was going to suggest to Mrs Tenkaykev that she could save a few bob 😉


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I have the choice of several barbers in the local village. I know that ladies hairdressers tend to charge a small fortune so while waiting outside a shop I took a photo of the board outside the newest gents barbers ( it has several café tables outside where you can enjoy free Turkish coffee while waiting ) I was going to suggest to Mrs Tenkaykev that she could save a few bob 😉
> 
> View attachment 666034


Any idea how they shave your earwax?


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Everytime I’ve refelted my own shed roofs I always end up cussing and swearing at my self for the amount tacks and bonding glue I put on the last time 😂😂😀
> 
> There has to be a happy medium 😀



I've never done one.


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> I've never done one.



It’s not difficult but it is very fiddly if your doing on your own . 😀


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2022)

A golden oldie from my Facebook page tonight, it still made me chuckle.


----------



## mikeIow (27 Oct 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Everytime I’ve refelted my own shed roofs I always end up cussing and swearing at my self for the amount tacks and bonding glue I put on the last time 😂😂😀
> 
> There has to be a happy medium 😀



There is….the answer is EPDM 😇
Rubber roofing….yes, you’ve got to cuss and swear at getting the old tacks off….but EPDM should last several decades….we’ve used it on 2 sheds, works great😎👍


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

mikeIow said:


> There is….the answer is EPDM 😇
> Rubber roofing….yes, you’ve got to cuss and swear at getting the old tacks off….but EPDM should last several decades….we’ve used it on 2 sheds, works great😎👍


You could have made the offer before he got someone out to correct someone else's shoddy work.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks,
Two consecutive nights of granddaughter sleepovers and I’m knackered 😮
Still, I did get to watch the original Disney Snow White and Cinderella films last night. She was enchanted, especially with Snow White. Lord knows how I’ll manage at Poole Beer Festival today 🍺🍺


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2022)

Cooooooeee. Loads of rain and high winds last night. It was quite nasty here. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2022)

mikeIow said:


> There is….the answer is EPDM 😇
> Rubber roofing….yes, you’ve got to cuss and swear at getting the old tacks off….but EPDM should last several decades….we’ve used it on 2 sheds, works great😎👍



Isn't that stuff expensive?


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks, wet and windy here.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2022)

Wet here and due to stay wet all morning.
A visit to the pharmacy will be my highlight.
I do have some domestic bits to sort.......just waiting for my 'get up and go' to arrive


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Yay 'tis Fish Friday 
I've booked a table at Squires Fish & Chip restaurant - there's posh!
More packing to do this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2022)

this is today's weather


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> this is today's weather
> 
> View attachment 666098



Same here so I stayed in my cosy bed. 

It’s to be on all morning but clear by lunchtime. It’s still exceptionally mild though. I have the windows open.


----------



## mikeIow (28 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Isn't that stuff expensive?



Upfront cost is of course more than felt….& of course one may not be able to afford EPDM….
…..but I’ve had to re-felt sheds in the past that have failed within 5 years.
EPDM will most likely outlast me (& I’m hoping for a couple more decades at least!). Should last 25-50 years!
Buy cheap, buy twice….or perhaps thrice 🤷‍♂️ 

Torch-on felt is another matter, but that’s one for professionals…..


----------



## Paulus (28 Oct 2022)

Good morning. 
It's grey and windy outside today. Rain is on its way. 
I have no motivation for anything at the moment. I'm sure my mood will pick up after breakfast and another mug of tea. 
My ECG yesterday went well with no obvious problems.
Keep well everyone.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2022)

mikeIow said:


> Upfront cost is of course more than felt….& of course one may not be able to afford EPDM….
> …..but I’ve had to re-felt sheds in the past that have failed within 5 years.
> EPDM will most likely outlast me (& I’m hoping for a couple more decades at least!). Should last 25-50 years!
> Buy cheap, buy twice….or perhaps thrice 🤷‍♂️
> ...



I've had a quote for Torch-on felt and it was How much! Well above budget, the guy was doing a repair on the main roof of the house and when I paid him I got a quote for the shed.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> I've had a quote for Torch-on felt and it was How much! Well above budget, the guy was doing a repair on the main roof of the house and when I paid him I got a quote for the shed.



I ended up getting box steel profile sheeting put on my garage roof in the end. Hoping it will see me out.


----------



## pawl (28 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I ended up getting box steel profile sheeting put on my garage roof in the end. Hoping it will see me out.



I haven’t got a shed


----------



## mikeIow (28 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> I've had a quote for Torch-on felt and it was How much! Well above budget, the guy was doing a repair on the main roof of the house and when I paid him I got a quote for the shed.


I can imagine….we had a ‘proper’ sunroom to replace a collapsing conservatory 6 years ago, & they used torch-on felt….but that was a proper job!!
The fella appeared pretty ‘seasoned and experienced’, & reckoned good torch-on would outlast the rubber membranes for that level of work. 
For a shed, with a son happy to crawl over the top, I can confirm EPDM goes on very easily! Plus I’ve done a flat roofed potting shed myself - very easy.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2022)

mikeIow said:


> I can imagine….we had a ‘proper’ sunroom to replace a collapsing conservatory 6 years ago, & they used torch-on felt….but that was a proper job!!
> The fella appeared pretty ‘seasoned and experienced’, & reckoned good torch-on would outlast the rubber membranes for that level of work.
> For a shed, with a son happy to crawl over the top, I can confirm EPDM goes on very easily! Plus I’ve done a flat roofed potting shed myself - very easy.



I shall have to remember that when the flat roof over our kitchen eventually hands its notice in, thank you, very informative.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Oct 2022)

Burger for us today


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Burger for us today



Beans on toast for me. Got a walk done first. Gosh, it’s still so mild even in the wind.


----------



## pawl (28 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Two consecutive nights of granddaughter sleepovers and I’m knackered 😮
> Still, I did get to watch the original Disney Snow White and Cinderella films last night. She was enchanted, especially with Snow White. Lord knows how I’ll manage at Poole Beer Festival today 🍺🍺




That brings back memories. My sister took me to the old Victory cinema in Loughborough to see Snow White Can’t remember what year it was .It was after WW1 had ended so it could have been late forty five or six So i would have been four or five First time I had been to the cinema I do remember we shared a tub of ice cream My first taste of ice cream

Happy days


----------



## Paulus (28 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Beans on toast for me. Got a walk done first. Gosh, it’s still so mild even in the wind.



Leftover chicken, chips and salad for us tonight


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Burger for us today


One between the two of you.
Hope you cut it equal shares!


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Leftover chicken, chips and salad for us tonight



Quiche chips and beans for me tonight, my Good Lady is having salad with her Quiche


----------



## PaulSB (28 Oct 2022)

Good afternoon. 'Tis cool and grey, how rude, in Sacramento, our host has put the heating on!!!!!  Just returned from an excellent but tiring 3½ days in Yosemite so everyone is chilling for the afternoon. We were at +/- 4000 feet elevation so Yosemite was beautiful in the sun but distinctly chilly morning and evening. The log burner in our Airbnb sorted that one.

No trips till Monday now - Nappa Valley wine tasting tour and then to Lake Tahoe. Plan is for an easy weekend and do a few jobs round the house for our friend.

Pizza to go for tea.........


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2022)

Good morning all.
Weather here is similar to what PaulSB is seeing.......except we don't have sun but we have lots of rain.
Our daughter and SiL coming later.......all part of her quest to get us eating better/more. She is correct but last Saturday went way OTT. I will ensure that doesn't happen today


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2022)

Good morning from a damp Coventry.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2022)

Coooeeeeee. Tis dark. Tis wet.


----------



## Paulus (29 Oct 2022)

Good morning all from a damp and grey Barnet. 
Not much going on today, the usual dog walk, followed by a trip to the post office, I have an Amazon package to return. 
Keep well everyone


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Oct 2022)

Good morning.
A bit fragile after yesterday’s visit to the beer festival. We’re taking it easy today as our daughter is attending this evening’s session so we have our granddaughter for a sleepover tonight 😮
Coffee, a walk to the shops for the weekend paper and then a spot of breakfast is on the agenda.
Have a great day everyone 👍☕️☀️


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

More garage clearing today....


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2022)

Change of plans that might will upset our daughter.
we just read a facebook post from her where she says she was at a funeral yesterday......along with 200 others.
We have asked her to give us a miss for a few days


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2022)

Morning. A mild but overcast hilly walk done.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Change of plans that might will upset our daughter.
> we just read a facebook post from her where she says she was at a funeral yesterday......along with 200 others.
> We have asked her to give us a miss for a few days


Just tell her, if it is her cooking you don't like.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just tell her, if it is her cooking you don't like.



ahhh but its not. She is actually a good cook although the family have gone over to the dark side now and are all veggies


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> ahhh but its not. She is actually a good cook although the family have gone over to the dark side now and are all veggies


No meat!
True veg, as nature intended or that stuff made to look like meat.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Oct 2022)

Wet and miserable her at the moment

Can't see the solar panels helping the National Grid out much today!!

I rashly commented, a few weeks ago, that the front outside light looks a bit 'functional and well worn" and that it could do with replacing

Unfortunately she has discovered one in Dunelm that she likes

which is a problem - damn expensive that shop - every time we go in to buy something prices at £x.xx we come out with a boot load of stuff having spent 10 times what the trip was advertised to cost us!!!!!

In other news we had 'a bloke' around yesterday to give us a price for boarding out the loft - not impressed - seemed like the sort of person who sees problems but has no solutions
Still - 2 other companies coming out next week - I would rather go with a local person but it is not all that easy to find them and when you do they don;t get back to you!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2022)

Still very wet and bleh here.

Chilli and rice for me and probably chilli and fries for Mr WD.


----------



## Exlaser2 (29 Oct 2022)

Morning all . Weather here in Coventry seems to be clearing up nicely, I might even risk putting the washing out .
No doing much today , I was going to put up my birthday present today , a nice new sail . But it’s been stuck in customs for a week ( another brexit bonus ). 
So the high point of my day will be going to buy a wine box to replace the one I opened last night. It was vile, even to me and I don’t have the highest standards wine wise 😂. 
It was supposed to be Australian Chardonnay but it had the odour of a toffee apple , all you could taste was caramel . I’ve never tasted any wine like it .


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2022)

Don't forget. The clocks go back tonight folks.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Still - 2 other companies coming out next week - I would rather go with a local person but it is not all that easy to find them and when you do they don;t get back to you!!!



Tell me about it.
It took me 4 weeks to get a local electrician to come out.......tried several others who didn't bother getting back to me.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2022)

We will be on beans with sausage and hash browns.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't forget. The clocks go back tonight folks.



What? Why?
I only bought this one last week and its working fine.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2022)

Little wander done before lunch to try and stop me sitting too much which doesn’t help my back. Healthy lunch of salmon and rice.

I might have another walk later if it stays dry, although I don’t enjoy the weekends as much. Too busy for me. I’m hoping to take advantage of a lighter morning tomorrow for a little jog.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't forget. The clocks go back tonight folks.


Not true!
The change is always made in the early hours of the morning, never the night.
This to avoid having two 00:00hrs, even though technically 00:00hrs doesn't exist.

We must fight this misinformation being put out.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2022)

Mr WD and I have both received a letter telling us that we will both be getting £250 winter fuel allowance. I thought it was per household, not per person.


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't forget. The clocks go back tonight folks.



Means the clock in the car will be right next week.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Means the clock in the car will be right next week.





That's what mine will be as well


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> That's what mine will be as well



And my bike computer as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD and I have both received a letter telling us that we will both be getting £250 winter fuel allowance. I thought it was per household, not per person.



It’s higher this year I think. A woman I used to work with phoned for a chat a few days ago and mentioned she was getting it too. Between that and the help with the actual bill she said it makes a huge difference.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD and I have both received a letter telling us that we will both be getting £250 winter fuel allowance. I thought it was per household, not per person.



It is per household, but, if there are two qualifying individuals in household, it is split between them.


----------



## pawl (29 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't forget. The clocks go back tonight folks.



Where are they going back to.?Have they been away for long.?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Where are they going back to.?Have they been away for long.?





They went on their holybobs for a few months


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> They went on their holybobs for a few months


Did time fly?


----------



## Paulus (29 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did time fly?



Boom Boom.


----------



## Exlaser2 (30 Oct 2022)

Night night everyone, just off to change the clocks 😀😂


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2022)

Coooooeeeeee. Am I first? Wooohoooo. Its lighter nonetheless clocks have gone back, well for a couple of weeks at least. Its damp. It's coolish as well. Rain is expected sometime today as well.

Stay safe peeps. 

And as I type, I can hear the rain.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2022)

Good morning people, its dry at the moment, a bit breezy and we're starting to see autumn colours in the trees out the back.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2022)

Look at the time......its half past next week already.
Its that pain in the asre time when I have to reset the clocks. Most are easy but the one on the cooker is really difficult--I have to dig the brochure out each time. There are only 3 buttons but it just reuses to cooperate.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Look at the time......its half past next week already.
> Its that pain in the asre time when I have to reset the clocks. Most are easy but the one on the cooker is really difficult--I have to dig the brochure out each time. There are only 3 buttons but it just reuses to cooperate.



Thank goodness all the modern gadgets do it automatically. I did the living room clock, oven and microwave last night. I'll do the car next time I use it.

Little 4 mile jog/shuffle done. Sweating buckets as it is still so mild. It is going to be a shock to the system when we do get some cold weather after this.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

What time is it?
Spent yesterday morning chasing a parcel for MrsD, that Royal Mail insisted it had delivered at 4pm on Friday. We ended up in Barnstaple Royal Mail office, where the guy behind the counter spent time on his computer to see where it was. After a lot of umming and aahing, he said "We've had some problems - we'll call you on Monday".
I've got my own thought as to what has happened. It involves a holiday let around the corner, with the same house number, and Grockles who left on Friday evening.


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Look at the time......its half past next week already.
> Its that pain in the asre time when I have to reset the clocks. Most are easy but the one on the cooker is really difficult--I have to dig the brochure out each time. There are only 3 buttons but it just reuses to cooperate.



Please let me know which buttons you press.I have the same problem


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Please let me know which buttons you press.I have the same problem


You hold the one on the far left in whilst completing the operation. Then you toggle between the one in the center and the one on the right*, to reset the time.

*These two are just out of reach of each other, so piano lessons are helpful.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2022)

From my Facebook memories in 2017 and a great name for a lane.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.

Elsa, a 97 year old midwife, finally passed away after a long and happy life. When she arrived at the Pearly Gates, St. Peter was standing there waiting for her.
He said, “Welcome, Elsa. Do you have a last wish before you enter paradise?”
“I do,” Elsa replied. “I would like to return to Earth for a few minutes and for once in my life witness a birth where the father is the one who has to endure the pain of having a baby.”
St. Peter thought this was a reasonable request, so Elsa was sent back to Earth for a short while.
She found herself standing in the home of a woman who was just having a baby. While giving birth, the mother seemed to be in no pain whatsoever.
The midwife was curious to see how her husband was doing, but was surprised to see him calmly sitting on a chair by an open window, smoking his pipe.
“How are you feeling? Aren’t you in pain?” the midwife asked him.
“Oh no, I’m feeling great,” the husband replied. “But I think we have to call for an ambulance. Our neighbour John is lying out there on the lawn screaming his head off!”


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Please let me know which buttons you press.I have the same problem



Tried Classics idea....no success.
Dug the brochure out and BINGO.
3 buttons.
The one in the middle it the 'function' button.
Press that a few times until the clock shows up.
Then its right for up or left for down.
Once you have the correct time....press the middle one again


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> You hold the one on the far left in whilst completing the operation. Then you toggle between the one in the center and the one on the right*, to reset the time.
> 
> *These two are just out of reach of each other, so piano lessons are helpful.



Thanks for that Classic 33.Looked it up on Google.Jobs a good un.


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Tried Classics idea....no success.
> Dug the brochure out and BINGO.
> 3 buttons.
> The one in the middle it the 'function' button.
> ...



I looked it up on Google.Quicker than going through all the instruction books I have stashed away.😊😊😊


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook memories in 2017 and a great name for a lane.
> 
> 
> View attachment 666310



Spot on Sorry couldn’t resist.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2022)

Breckie today was nana and yoghurt.
Lunch (for me) will be jacket spud with beef chilli.
MrsD will be having jacket plus left over beans, sausage and hash brown.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Breckie today was nana and yoghurt.
> Lunch (for me) will be jacket spud with beef chilli.
> MrsD will be having jacket plus left over beans, sausage and hash brown.



You’re making me hungry and it’s at least an hour till lunchtime!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You’re making me hungry and it’s at least an hour till lunchtime!



Will you please tell my stomach

I have not managed to reset its clock and it think it is lunch time now


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Will you please tell my stomach
> 
> I have not managed to reset its clock and it think it is lunch time now



Oh, of course I forgot about that.  That explains it.

Just looking at my Strava stats. I have walked twice as far as I have cycled this year! My worst year since I started for cycling.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> I looked it up on Google.Quicker than going through all the instruction books I have stashed away.😊😊😊


I dunno, you ask for help then you ignore the manual for the appliance, and the helpful instructions from two people, then search for an answer on the internet!


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2022)

Whilst we get an extra hours sleep on Sunday, spare a thought for the National Trust Volunteers who work tirelessly through the night to move the stones back 1 hour at various stone circles around the country side. This is done twice a year to make sure the stones align correctly with the sun.


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> I dunno, you ask for help then you ignore the manual for the appliance, and the helpful instructions from two people, then search for an answer on the internet!



Humble apologies.I do appreciate your advice .


----------



## Paulus (30 Oct 2022)

Good afternoon all. 
It's just started to rain again .
I had a bimble on the bike this morning. Now I am listening to the football on the radio.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good afternoon all.
> It's just started to rain again .
> I had a bimble on the bike this morning. Now I am listening to the football on the radio.



Which game is that ?


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Which game is that ?



It's the one where eleven grownups kick a bag of wind around a field....


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Humble apologies.I do appreciate your advice .


You could have have read the manual.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> It's the one where eleven grownups kick a bag of wind around a field....


Bit one sided that.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> View attachment 666385


That could have been posted earlier!!


----------



## Paulus (30 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Which game is that ?



Arsenal v Forest. I'm not an Arsenal supporter as such, but I am a football supporter. I can watch or listen to any game. 
5-0 to the Arse.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> That could have been posted earlier!!



It should have been posted earlier but I've only just seen it


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> It should have been posted earlier but I've only just seen it


You'd have saved someone having to google the instructions for the cooker.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2022)

Stuck the telly on for Blue Planet. I despair of the human race. Killing sharks purely for the fins then throwing them back, occasionally still alive


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> You could have have read the manual.



I have that many user manuals in various box files stored in no particular order . I promise I will sort them out into some semblance of order one day


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> I have that many user manuals in various box files stored in no particular order . I promise I will sort them out into some semblance of order one day


You could read each one, memorising the contents before putting them back in another box.

You'd not have to worry about reading them again.


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2022)

Have just watched Country FileVery impressive light show covering the four highest mountains in the British IlesOf particular interest was Sliev Donard in Northern Island It was the first mountain in the Four Peaks Challenge. Unfortunately it was pitch black when we started the accent an the only impression i got of the mountain was a steep accent illuminated by the moon light so never really got an impression of the countryside.

It was good to see the day light shots of an impressive mountain.


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> You could read each one, memorising the contents before putting them back in another box.
> 
> You'd not have to worry about reading them again.



Perhaps I should have read them along time ago as I am of that age long term memory is better than my short term memory
Now where did I put those box files


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Perhaps I should have read them along time ago as I am of that age long term memory is better than my short term memory
> Now where did I put those box files


Look in the last place first, you'll find them there and save yourself a lot of searching.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2022)

I’ve just binge watched all of Inside Man. It was quite good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Oct 2022)

Good morning, a lazy day yesterday, hopefully I’ll try out my post Covid legs today. Rain is coming at lunchtime so will aim to get out mid morning. Not had the heating on yet as it’s still so mild, long may it continue ☀️


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2022)

Cooooeeee. Its going to get cooler as the week goes on. Still, it will be November so I suppose we have had a good run for our money weather wise 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Look in the last place first, you'll find them there and save yourself a lot of searching.



It will be with his passport in his rucksack


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2022)

Morning all 

Looks like my lawns have recovered from their Summer parching. My give them a trim this week.
Still waiting on solicitors; hoping we might hear something this week.
We're off to Winscombe in Somerset tomorrow, to see our other best mates who moved down there a couple of weeks ago, then we are dropping into Minehead on the way back to stay overnight with our other best mates. Will be nice to catch up with everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2022)

Morning. Still mild here. 

Large glass of warm water drunk plus a large mug of decaf black coffee so I am well hydrated for my wander now.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Looks like my lawns have recovered from their Summer parching. My give them a trim this week.
> Still waiting on solicitors; hoping we might hear something this week.
> We're off to Winscombe in Somerset tomorrow, to see our other best mates who moved down there a couple of weeks ago, then we are dropping into Minehead on the way back to stay overnight with our other best mates. Will be nice to catch up with everyone.



How many "bessies" can someone have.
I always thought you could only have one bessie.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2022)

Back from Aldi dash. Traffic was very light.
Got everything I wanted including salad and fresh fruit.
Got notification of fuel allowance.....250 smackers. Not too bad


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> It will be with his passport in his rucksack



I haven’t got a rucksack.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> I haven’t got a rucksack.



You are in deep doggy dodas then


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> How many "bessies" can someone have.
> I always thought you could only have one bessie.



It might be aunt Bessie The one that makes the Yorkshire Puddings


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2022)

Do I go for a ride or mow the lawns that are getting rather long.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2022)

What is it with these bloody neighbours next door. They are noisy, annoying barstewards! Their drive runs along one side of my house so their car is about six foot from my living room window. For whatever reason, they started it up about 20 minutes ago and left it running. It’s a diesel so I had to close my window for both the racket and diesel fumes starting to come in.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Do I go for a ride or mow the lawns that are getting rather long.



Get a ride on mower. Problem solved.


----------



## Paulus (31 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Do I go for a ride or mow the lawns that are getting rather long.



You know the answer to the question.


----------



## Paulus (31 Oct 2022)

Good morning all. 
Dog walking done. 
This afternoon I am off to the Cambridge corn exchange with 4 other friends to see the Australian Pink Floyd. 
I saw the originals once before back in the late 70's.
We have heard that this tribute band is endorsed by the originals and are very good. It will be a late night though, the last train home is at 2335,which means we won't get home until around 0100
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> Dog walking done.
> This afternoon I am off to the Cambridge corn exchange with 4 other friends to see the Australian Pink Floyd.
> I saw the originals once before back in the late 70's.
> ...


Travelling on a train at the midnight hour, on Halloween!!


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Do I go for a ride or mow the lawns that are getting rather long.



If you don't mow the lawns you will regret it.
So go for a ride 😊


----------



## mr_cellophane (31 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> Dog walking done.
> This afternoon I am off to the Cambridge corn exchange with 4 other friends to see the Australian Pink Floyd.
> I saw the originals once before back in the late 70's.
> ...



I've seen the originals twice, Knebworth and Earl's Court. At least I think the small figures half a mile away were them. No live large screens back then. And Pink Floyd so no improvising.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Do I go for a ride or mow the lawns that are getting rather long.



Get pedalling, I've been out on my fixed this morning.


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> How many "bessies" can someone have.
> I always thought you could only have one bessie.



I've got 4.
Don't do favouritism.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2022)

From my facebook memories, from two years ago.


----------



## Sterlo (31 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> Dog walking done.
> This afternoon I am off to the Cambridge corn exchange with 4 other friends to see the Australian Pink Floyd.
> I saw the originals once before back in the late 70's.
> ...



Was that the original originals or the original tribute


----------



## Sterlo (31 Oct 2022)

Just a thought, if a tribute band breaks up but some of the members continue, would that be a tributary?


----------



## gavroche (31 Oct 2022)

Dirk said:


> It's the one where eleven grownups kick a bag of wind around a field....



And they get paid loads of money for it


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Get pedalling, I've been out on my fixed this morning.



Decided that given the weather forecast for the rest of the week the lawn won


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> You know the answer to the question.



Yep mowed the lawn


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Get a ride on mower. Problem solved.



Unfortunately the lawns aren’t big enough for a ride on mower Plus the garden is split level.Four steps to negotiate


----------



## Dave7 (31 Oct 2022)

Got my car insurance renewal from Hastings @ 40 quid increase ......no reason, no explanation.
I just phoned them to say I could get it at the old price elsewhere.
5 minutes later they agreed to match what I told them.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2022)

Had a bloke coming round this lunchtime so, by the time I was up and awake and ready to go out, I had a limited amount of time for a ride

so only managed 10 miles - but several steep bits to make me feel better about it.

delay wasn;t helped by finding a chain ring bolt was loose - discovered the thread was knackered and had to find the spares and replace it

Not that impressed about the quality of bits and bobs that Raleigh used to make the bike - I have had 3 bolts break and be replaced by the LBS with stainless steel
and now I have replaced 3 out of 4 chain ring bolts due to broken threads

seems like they have skimped on the little bits - not so nice when you saddle flies off when you are sitting on it going uphill!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2022)

Blimey 5.15 and it was totally dark.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2022)

Busy day today, three machine loads done, one load on the clothes horse, both beds changed, down the cosy cafe for lunch and a bike ride done this morning, unfortunately our evening down the club has been rained off, its a 15, 20 minute walk to the bus stop and its piddling down, sitting in her wheelchair my Good lady would have got soaked, its a shame as its a a good chance to get out and socialise.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2022)

I was out for a bimble this morning, the first one for three weeks, an interesting and enjoyable morning out on my bike, my Brinklow loop with a minor diversion, 24 miles ridden, I got to Lythalls lane on the way out and they were just closing it but I got through, on the way back I followed the diversion through the back streets of Holbrooks, little roads that I rarely ride or drive. Out on the fixed this morning, the first time since the end of march, took me about ten mile to get used to it again, I've been on gears all summer, it also showed up my current lack of fitness, it'll take me a few rides to get used to twiddling the pedals and spinning it up on descents, the bike is on a 42 x 17, 65 inch gear, 20mph is about a 100 rpm. it turned out a lovely morning, windy and warm but dry, I enjoyed that but need to get a few more in.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Oct 2022)

Just been out to the chippy to get SWMBO's dinner

Lots of people out dressed up as witches, etc etc

happy memories of the last 3 years before I retired when I worked in a Primary school
There was always a 'non uniform day' where the kids could dress up for Halloween

Including the staff

The younger Teaching assistants (i.e. under about 40) would often dress up as witches

I was informed that some of them were rather distracting in terms of hemlines and - errr - other parts of the costume

*Naturally* I didn;t notice I was told that was the case by someone else 

- but as the IT Technician I always seemed to get a lot of IT problems in that part of the school that day

(I could have mentioned it to the Head - but she was as bad as the TAs!!!!)


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> I was out for a bimble this morning, the first one for three weeks, an interesting and enjoyable morning out on my bike, my Brinklow loop with a minor diversion, 24 miles ridden, I got to Lythalls lane on the way out and they were just closing it but I got through, on the way back I followed the diversion through the back streets of Holbrooks, little roads that I rarely ride or drive. Out on the fixed this morning, the first time since the end of march, took me about ten mile to get used to it again, I've been on gears all summer, it also showed up my current lack of fitness, it'll take me a few rides to get used to twiddling the pedals and spinning it up on descents, the bike is on a 42 x 17, 65 inch gear, 20mph is about a 100 rpm. it turned out a lovely morning, windy and warm but dry, I enjoyed that but need to get a few more in.



20MPH that’s warp speed for me.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> 20MPH that’s warp speed for me.


Something to aim for, even if it is downhill.


----------



## Dirk (31 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Got my car insurance renewal from Hastings @ 40 quid increase ......no reason, no explanation.
> I just phoned them to say I could get it at the old price elsewhere.
> 5 minutes later they agreed to match what I told them.



Bloody chancers! Hate them.


----------



## Paulus (1 Nov 2022)

Good evening/morning all.
Just got home from the gig in Cambridge. A great time was had. The band was excellent. 
Time for a cup of tea before retiring for the night.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Nov 2022)

Good morning people,
The wind is rattling the cover of the chimney pot and also overwhelming the back draught shutter on the bathroom ventilator. A wet morning but Mrs TKK is leading this mornings walk so it’s waterproofs on and brave the elements.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2022)

Coooeee. I've been awake for hours. Lots of rain here, but I have coffee so yay 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Bloody chancers! Hate them.



I had MrsD saying "just pay it, its only one pound per week more".
They rely on people to do just that.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2022)

Morning. Didn’t bother getting up as I could hear the rain. It’s eased now for a walk soon. Everything is getting muddy and puddly though. We are paying for our dry summer now! 

And another month begins. This year has flown in so quickly.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good evening/morning all.
> Just got home from the gig in Cambridge. A great time was had. The band was excellent.
> Time for a cup of tea before retiring for the night.



We went to see a Floyd tribute band in New Brighton. Amazing. Close your eyes and it was Floyd.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Didn’t bother getting up as I could hear the rain. It’s eased now for a walk soon. Everything is getting muddy and puddly though. We are paying for our dry summer now!
> 
> And another month begins. This year has flown in so quickly.



Premium Bond day tomorrow Mo. I’m torn between staying in and waiting for the lady from Ernie to turn up on my doorstep, or head out for a walk in the rain…


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Off out and up the M5 in an hour or so, to see our mates near Cheddar.
Weather's not looking too good, so it'll be a steady ride up - cruise control set at 60.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2022)

Morning all. Like Welshie I am sat with a coffee.
Blimey, the rain hammered down in the early hours.
Daughter is calling today. 
Not sure if I said but our (excellent) cleaner went and got herself pregnant. Daughter is self employed so we agreed for her to take over......she does a good job and we would rather pay her than a stranger.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Premium Bond day tomorrow Mo. I’m torn between staying in and waiting for the lady from Ernie to turn up on my doorstep, or head out for a walk in the rain…



I’d probably drop dead with shock and not be able to spend it!


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2022)

Good morning from a bright and breezy Coventry, rain forecast from eleven.


----------



## Dirk (1 Nov 2022)

What's with the Heating Allowance this year?
MrsD had a letter yesterday saying that she's entitled to a £250 payment because she's the right age and lives with someone (me) who is already eligible.
This reads, to me, that we'll both be getting the payment. Is this correct?


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> What's with the Heating Allowance this year?
> MrsD had a letter yesterday saying that she's entitled to a £250 payment because she's the right age and lives with someone (me) who is already eligible.
> This reads, to me, that we'll both be getting the payment. Is this correct?





The same thing happened to us. We both got a letter the same day. Mine said as I was the right age I was eligible to £250. I thought it was per household not per person


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I thought it was per household not per person



And I did, maybe they've changed it.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> And I did, maybe they've changed it.



Until I read this I thought it was per person.......we used to ger £100 per person.
I have just looked at various sites and am no clearer.
I know parliament is full of idiots but surely one of them could make a clear statement


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Premium Bond day tomorrow Mo. I’m torn between staying in and waiting for the lady from Ernie to turn up on my doorstep, or head out for a walk in the rain…



Go for a walk- I'm expecting him here!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Nov 2022)

Just remembered something

went for a short ride yesterday and approached a main road 
turned left onto it and as I turned left I noticed a bike coming towards me
On MY SIDE OF THE ROAD

he just road happily along towards me, no attempt to stop or get onto teh pavement or anything just rode on towards me
In the end I stopped and let him past on my left
no acknowledgement or anything - just happily riding along on the wrong side of the road

shocking thing was that he was probably in his fifties or something - I expected an idiot teenager!!!

people are weird


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Until I read this I thought it was per person.......we used to ger £100 per person.
> I have just looked at various sites and am no clearer.
> I know parliament is full of idiots but surely one of them could make a clear statement



The Gov web site doesn't mention the living with someone in the same household so It appears to be £250 each.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> The Gov web site doesn't mention the living with someone in the same household so It appears to be £250 each.



Only I have received a letter....addressed to me.
MrsD has not had one.


----------



## pawl (1 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> The Gov web site doesn't mention the living with someone in the same household so It appears to be £250 each.



That’s correct Mrs p gets the £250 Because I’m over eighty I receive £300.’


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> What's with the Heating Allowance this year?
> MrsD had a letter yesterday saying that she's entitled to a £250 payment because she's the right age and lives with someone (me) who is already eligible.
> This reads, to me, that we'll both be getting the payment. Is this correct?



Yes, it is £500 per household this year


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> *Until I read this I thought it was per person.......we used to ger £100 per person.*
> I have just looked at various sites and am no clearer.
> I know parliament is full of idiots but surely one of them could make a clear statement



It was £200 per household. If there were two people in the household it was split between them. Quite what happens / happened if there were additional adults in the household who were not "partners" I am not sure.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2022)

Bu


BoldonLad said:


> Yes, it is £500 per household this year



But can you find anything official that specifically says that.


----------



## rustybolts (1 Nov 2022)

meant to post this yesterday but new puppy took my free time !


----------



## rustybolts (1 Nov 2022)

i see youre talking about heating allowance , the price of kiln dried wood logs has gone through the roof for me , imagine its the same in uk . i am typing 1 finger with puppy asleep on my chest


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Bu
> 
> 
> But can you find anything official that specifically says that.







https://www.gov.uk/winter-fuel-payment/how-much-youll-get


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2022)

rustybolts said:


> i see youre talking about heating allowance , the price of kiln dried wood logs has gone through the roof for me , imagine its the same in uk . i am typing 1 finger with puppy asleep on my chest





This year the wood has cost us the same as it did last year. However lots more people are having the wood so we got in early to make sure we have enough to last.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2022)

Chicken dinner for us today. 


I am making a teddy bear for my grandsons girlfriend. I made her one last year but her niece got hold of him and dragged him all over the place and poor Ted was terminally ill IE his arms and legs were practically pulled off, and he had a big rip on his back. This one is stronger than thr last one (hopefully) anyway.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2022)

I


welsh dragon said:


> Chicken dinner for us today.
> 
> 
> I am making a teddy bear for my grandsons girlfriend. I made her one last year but her niece got hold of him and dragged him all over the place and poor Ted was terminally ill IE his arms and legs were practically pulled off, and he had a big rip on his back. This one is stronger than thr last one (hopefully) anyway.


I have a teddy bear that I got C 1955. Its not a Steif etc but I wonder if its worth anything.


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 666612
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/winter-fuel-payment/how-much-youll-get



Although it says "only one of you get the payment", in practice, it is split 50/50, so, both myself and Mrs @BoldonLad have had letters (no actual payment yet) to inform us we will get £250 each. This is exactly what has happened for the past 10 years (except amount has increased from £200 to £500 split between us). For the five years before that, Mrs @BoldonLad got the whole £200, and, I got zero.

Each year I have to prise the £100 (or, for this year £250), out of Mrs @BoldonLad's vice like grip, so that it can be paid into the "bills account".


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Nov 2022)

First ride this winter where I used the winter route
The canal paths was far too wet and muddy so I took the short cut up "The Big Hill" and then down again on the other side followed by round the roads to Moore

Probably stuck with that until Spring now on that side of the Mersey


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2022)

Raining and thunder now.....not seen any lightning.

Just enjoyed a full roast beef dinner. The roasties were Asda frozen** and I have to say very tasty and crunchy.
**cooked Classic, not eaten frozen


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Although it says "only one of you get the payment", in practice, it is split 50/50, so, both myself and Mrs @BoldonLad have had letters (no actual payment yet) to inform us we will get £250 each. This is exactly what has happened for the past 10 years (except amount has increased from £200 to £500 split between us). For the five years before that, Mrs @BoldonLad got the whole £200, and, I got zero.
> 
> Each year I have to prise the £100 (or, for this year £250), out of Mrs @BoldonLad's vice like grip, so that it can be paid into the "bills account".





This is the first year I have got my pension so I had no idea how this worked.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Raining and thunder now.....not seen any lightning.
> 
> Just enjoyed a full roast beef dinner. The roasties were Asda frozen** and I have to say very tasty and crunchy.
> **cooked Classic, not eaten frozen*


* Did I say anything?

Although Asda now freezing food is a new one.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> * Did I say anything



I could hear your brain ticking


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I could hear your brain ticking


Don't be around when it stops ticking.


----------



## Sterlo (1 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Don't be around when it stops ticking.



Can't remember what it was from but some comedy, "If his brains were gunpowder, he wouldn't have enough to blow his hat off"


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Can't remember what it was from but some comedy, "If his brains were gunpowder, he wouldn't have enough to blow his hat off"





Spoiler: Not for the nervous











Proof there is summat inside the skull.


----------



## gavroche (1 Nov 2022)

Sailing to France on Friday from Portsmouth to Saint Malo, for a few days in Normandy.
Because we are taking the car, we will be able to bring back all the things we can't when we fly such as :
Normandy cider, French mayonnaise, flageolet beans, tartiflette cheese, paquets of flan mixture and whatever else takes our fancy.
We won't bother about wine as we don't drink much wine anyway.


----------



## Paulus (1 Nov 2022)

Just had a very large and noisey clap of thunder , followed quickly by a heavy downpour.
It seems of passed over now.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> Just had a very large and noisey clap of thunder , followed quickly by a heavy downpour.
> It seems of passed over now.


No lightning to go with it!


----------



## Paulus (1 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> No lightning to go with it!



Didn't see any.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2022)

Cooooeeee. Dampish and coolish here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2022)

And I won the staggering sum of £25 on the PB's


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2022)

Good morning from a bright and breezy Coventry.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2022)

Good morning all.

Calling @classic33 .
2nd time recently that I have had a dream with this feature.......an indoor potted bush growing tea bags. Yes new, unused tea bags hanging off the branches.
Whats all that about


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And I won the staggering sum of £25 on the PB's



Good morning all from a sunny Barnet. 
Uncle Ernie has been kind again this month. 1x£50 and 1x£100


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2022)

I woke up feeling a bit stuffy this morning. Only to be informed by SWMBO that the heating had clicked on.

The thermostat is set on 15⁰c and the heating was switched on yesterday for the first time.
It obviously got a bit cool overnight so came on at 6am.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> I woke up feeling a bit stuffy this morning. Only to be informed by SWMBO that the heating had clicked on.
> 
> The thermostat is set on 15⁰c and the heating was switched on yesterday for the first time.
> It obviously got a bit cool overnight so came on at 6am.



I turned our room stat all the way down ( 10 degrees I think) 
The heating is on a timer so switches on each morning but the boiler doesn’t fire up as the stat isn’t calling for heat.
I’m all for toughing it out for the whole of November but Mrs Tenkaykev isn’t keen.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> I woke up feeling a bit stuffy this morning. Only to be informed by SWMBO that the heating had clicked on.
> 
> The thermostat is set on 15⁰c and the heating was switched on yesterday for the first time.
> It obviously got a bit cool overnight so came on at 6am.



Yes, I woke up cold about 0300. 2 hours later I was fine. Its just that early morning chill.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Stayed overnight in Minehead but didn't have much sleep. I was up and down with the squits and being sick. Don't know what brought it on and I didn't drink much last night.
Working up the courage to drink a cup of tea - think it will be Russian roulette as to which end it will come out.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Calling @classic33 .
> 2nd time recently that I have had a dream with this feature.......an indoor potted bush growing tea bags. Yes new, unused tea bags hanging off the branches.
> Whats all that about


Owdo

Not as weird as you think it is.
You're about to become the owner of a Tea Tree plant.

You're rushing around doing too much of late. Most of it wasn't required. 
You've to slow down, let things settle somewhat. Regain some of your inner peace, because you've been worrying about a specific money issue. The money isn't yours, yet, but it's been causing you some worry. Whether you'll admit this to yourself is another thing, but doing so will help you stop worrying about it.

Take time to appreciate what you have, stop rushing around worrying about things that are out of your control.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2022)

@Dave7
PS, I'm not about to bill you for the above or past dream interpretations, so you can stop worrying about that one.

A local dream pyhsic charges £100 per time.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Owdo
> 
> Not as weird as you think it is.
> You're about to become the owner of a Tea Tree plant.
> ...



It's not as weird as the one I had a few nights ago. Want to have a go? 


I put a bag of fruit in the cupboard in one of these mesh bags that you can see in. Later heard a weird noise coming from the cupboard. Opened it to see enormous, ugly spiders crawling about in the bag but then they seemed to get out and change into beautiful butterflies!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2022)

£100 from Ernie from me. It's ok but the same amount in Tesco's 5 year bond would be £200 now! Still, there's always the chance, however slim, of a bigger one I suppose.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not as weird as the one I had a few nights ago. Want to have a go?
> 
> 
> I put a bag of fruit in the cupboard in one of these mesh bags that you can see in. Later heard a weird noise coming from the cupboard. Opened it to see enormous, ugly spiders crawling about in the bag but then they seemed to get out and change into beautiful butterflies!


You've a habit of storing problems, as signified by your placement of the bag in the cupboard.
They however only start worrying/bothering you later. You go back, possibly physically, to them later. At which point they start playing on your fears, the spiders you see within the bag.* They then turn out not to be as bad as you first thought. The spiders through to something beautiful.
You have unresolved issuses that you will be putting to rest/dealing with soon.

*The fact that the bag is "transparent", you can see what's in it without getting too close, suggests you know what the issue(s) are and how they aren't as bad as you fear.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> £100 from Ernie from me. It's ok but the same amount in Tesco's 5 year bond would be £200 now! Still, there's always the chance, however slim, of a bigger one I suppose.


See, one issue you worry about that wasn't as bad you thought.
Yes you could have put the money in a five year bond, but you didn't. There's still that chance of a bigger win. You accept what you did, but still worry about was it the right thing.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Stayed overnight in Minehead but didn't have much sleep. I was up and down with the squits and being sick. Don't know what brought it on and I didn't drink much last night.
> Working up the courage to drink a cup of tea - think it will be Russian roulette as to which end it will come out.



Hopefully not both at the same time


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> @Dave7
> PS, I'm not about to bill you for the above or past dream interpretations, so you can stop worrying about that one.
> 
> A local dream pyhsic charges £100 per time.



I insist on paying you the going rate.
Please forward me your full bank details and I will set things up


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not as weird as the one I had a few nights ago. Want to have a go?
> 
> 
> I put a bag of fruit in the cupboard in one of these mesh bags that you can see in. Later heard a weird noise coming from the cupboard. Opened it to see enormous, ugly spiders crawling about in the bag but then they seemed to get out and change into beautiful butterflies!



At least spiders and butterflies are real. Who's ever heard of an indoor bush** growing tea bags.
**don't go there


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> £100 from Ernie from me. It's ok but the same amount in Tesco's 5 year bond would be £200 now! Still, there's always the chance, however slim, of a bigger one I suppose.



But that is in 5 years time
You now have £100 in your pocket with the chance of more between now and the bond maturing.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> But that is in 5 years time
> You now have £100 in your pocket with the chance of more between now and the bond maturing.



Monthly interest though.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hopefully not both at the same time



It was a close call last night.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I insist on paying you the going rate.
> Please forward me your full bank details and I will set things up


Remember, paper twenties are no longer legal tender!


Dave7 said:


> At least spiders and butterflies are real. Who's ever heard of an indoor bush** growing tea bags.
> **don't go there


Here's one I started growing earlier in the year. 
This time next year...


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Remember, paper twenties are no longer legal tender!


You could send them to @Dirk .....with him having the trots they could be useful


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2022)

We had a chicken dinner yesterday and have some leftover chicken. So chicken sarnies it is today.

It'd a tad blustery here.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had a chicken dinner yesterday and have some leftover chicken. So chicken sarnies it is today.
> 
> It'd a tad blustery here.



Raining here now and lots more to come 

Not sure what my lunch will be. I think I might just have beans on toast. I never tire of that.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> You could send them to @Dirk .....with him having the trots they could be useful


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had a chicken dinner yesterday and have some leftover chicken. So chicken sarnies it is today.
> 
> It'd a tad blustery here.



I'm cooking a chicken and mushroom pie tonight, with mashed potatoes, swede, carrots and greens.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2022)

We had a roast dinner yesterday. Today will be bubble and squeak.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> At least spiders and butterflies are real. Who's ever heard of an indoor bush** growing tea bags.
> **don't go there



Take me to your chemist, he's obviously selling good s***.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2022)

Its really sh***y here. High winds and really heavy rain


----------



## rustybolts (2 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> You could send them to @Dirk .....with him having the trots they could be useful



would that be money laundering?


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2022)

A big thumbs up for the medical supplies department in Coventry, we had an incident here this morning that ended up with my Good Lady on the floor, no damage done fortunately, I was looking at our lifter afterwards and was surprised at how poor a condition it was in. A phone call to the supplies store this afternoon and a replacement was delivered 50 minutes later, they took the old one away as well.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> I'm cooking a chicken and mushroom pie tonight, with mashed potatoes, swede, carrots and greens.



We have read good things about the Aldi chicken pies (they have 3 recipe types).
Not suggesting they come close to a good home made one but next time I go I will get one for the freezer and give it a try.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its really sh***y here. High winds and really heavy rain



Not so windy here but its been constant heavy rain all day.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2022)

rustybolts said:


> would that be money laundering?



Only if they are washed and reused.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its really sh***y here. High winds and really heavy rain



It would appear to be moving our way, rain started about an hour ago, and, getting heavier..... thank you very much


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> A big thumbs up for the medical supplies department in Coventry, we had an incident here this morning that ended up with my Good Lady on the floor, no damage done fortunately, I was looking at our lifter afterwards and was surprised at how poor a condition it was in. A phone call to the supplies store this afternoon and a replacement was delivered 50 minutes later, they took the old one away as well.



Excellent service.
Sad that it happened though.
My wife is a lightweight but when she fell a few weeks ago I really struggled....a total dead weight.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Excellent service.
> Sad that it happened though.
> My wife is a lightweight but when she fell a few weeks ago I really struggled....a total dead weight.



In the past I've had neighbours out to help me pick her up and the ambulance people out at times, she's too heavy for me to pick up now, this morning me and the carer managed to get her up on the bed where could use the lifter.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Nov 2022)

Does anyone know at what time the Premium Bond Lady phones to say you have won "the big one"? I am still waiting patiently here


----------



## pawl (2 Nov 2022)

Spent the afternoon putting insulating sheets behind four radiators that are mounted on external wall’s.


----------



## pawl (2 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> A big thumbs up for the medical supplies department in Coventry, we had an incident here this morning that ended up with my Good Lady on the floor, no damage done fortunately, I was looking at our lifter afterwards and was surprised at how poor a condition it was in. A phone call to the supplies store this afternoon and a replacement was delivered 50 minutes later, they took the old one away as well.



Pleased your good lady is OK


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We have read good things about the Aldi chicken pies (they have 3 recipe types).
> Not suggesting they come close to a good home made one but next time I go I will get one for the freezer and give it a try.



I await your verdict.


----------



## Paulus (2 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Does anyone know at what time the Premium Bond Lady phones to say you have won "the big one"? I am still waiting patiently here



Sometime next month.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> You could send them to @Dirk .....with him having the trots they could be useful


It's you sending, or supposed to be, the money in my direction. 
Remember!!


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2022)

rustybolts said:


> would that be money laundering?


Certainly be dirty money.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> It would appear to be moving our way, rain started about an hour ago, and, getting heavier..... thank you very much



You are so welcome. Its calmed down a bit here


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2022)

I see there’s going to be a bit on the news about the clashes between drivers and cyclists…some saying we shouldn’t be allowed on the roads!  No wonder I can barely be bothered with it any more. The more it’s discussed I think the worse it gets, just stirring up bad feeling.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see there’s going to be a bit on the news about the clashes between drivers and cyclists…some saying we shouldn’t be allowed on the roads!  No wonder I can barely be bothered with it any more. The more it’s discussed I think the worse it gets, just stirring up bad feeling.



I preferred it before cycling became fashionable, hardly any cycle lanes, we learnt to ride on the road and look after ourselves, and were able to just get on with it.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's you sending, or supposed to be, the money in my direction.
> Remember!!



Sorry but I went to another reader called Madam Welshiebloom and she undercut you. Can I use you if she fails?


----------



## postman (2 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> TBH that WAS my decision until the Doc knocked on the door and I thought 'what the hell'. ...... definitely will not bother with any more.


I asked the lady is it true your arm goes hard and firm yes she said it can.I asked can I have the jabs anywhere,no she said it must be done here at the health centre.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Nov 2022)

I can hear the wind howling outside, it’s definitely a hot water bottle under the duvet night.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry but I went to another reader called Madam Welshiebloom and she undercut you. Can I use you if she fails?


I set no price for Welshiebloom to undercut. If you feel like paying for her services, then so be it.

I did mention what one local has charged though.


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We had a roast dinner yesterday. Today will be bubble and squeak.



I had a piece of dry toast and a glass of water.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see there’s going to be a bit on the news about the clashes between drivers and cyclists…some saying we shouldn’t be allowed on the roads!  No wonder I can barely be bothered with it any more. The more it’s discussed I think the worse it gets, just stirring up bad feeling.


I've as much right as they have to be on the roads. Currently got the offer running at three radio stations of I'll pay the road tax* of the first driver, to complete the vehicle Road Tax form, get it accepted, and return a copy of the form to the radio station, for them to verify.
To date, there's not been any claim made under the offer. Can't think why.

*For a year.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Nov 2022)

Evening all , I hope everyone has had a good couple of days and Ernie has been smiling on you all. 

We are away in Horning on the broads for a short break this week as it’s my 60th birthday today . I’ve had a lovely day not doing a lot , picnic on the pier at Cromer then coffee and cake. Then down to Horsey gap to look at baby seals. Tbh we just went to walk on the beach and were very surprised to see how busy it was and then realised it was because it’s the grey seals breeding season and there were lots of new pups on the beach .It was a lovely surprise.
We are just back from the local pub that’s all of 50 feet away 😂 where we have just had a terrific meal. 
So all in all it’s been such a lovely day I nearly forgot I am sixty . 😂😂


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all , I hope everyone has had a good couple of days and Ernie has been smiling on you all.
> 
> We are away in Horning on the broads for a short break this week as it’s my 60th birthday today . I’ve had a lovely day not doing a lot , picnic on the pier at Cromer then coffee and cake. Then down to Horsey gap to look at baby seals. Tbh we just went to walk on the beach and were very surprised to see how busy it was and then realised it was because it’s the grey seals breeding season and there were lots of new pups on the beach .It was a lovely surprise.
> We are just back from the local pub that’s all of 50 feet away 😂 where we have just had a terrific meal.
> So all in all it’s been such a lovely day I nearly forgot I am sixty . 😂😂



Happy Birthday.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> I had a piece of dry toast and a glass of water.



TBH Dirk I had a bout of the galloping trots yesterday but not too severe.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2022)

Morning. Quite cold and everything is wet after yet more rain overnight. I’ll get out after my cuppa. Happy birthday for yesterday @Exlaser2


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all , I hope everyone has had a good couple of days and Ernie has been smiling on you all.
> 
> We are away in Horning on the broads for a short break this week as it’s my 60th birthday today . I’ve had a lovely day not doing a lot , picnic on the pier at Cromer then coffee and cake. Then down to Horsey gap to look at baby seals. Tbh we just went to walk on the beach and were very surprised to see how busy it was and then realised it was because it’s the grey seals breeding season and there were lots of new pups on the beach .It was a lovely surprise.
> We are just back from the local pub that’s all of 50 feet away 😂 where we have just had a terrific meal.
> So all in all it’s been such a lovely day I nearly forgot I am sixty . 😂😂



We had crab fishcakes on Cromer pier. Now, I don't like crab but they were really nice.
Plus, it was a beautiful sunny day which helped.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We had crab fishcakes on Cromer pier. Now, I don't like crab but they were really nice.
> Plus, it was a beautiful sunny day which helped.



Same here. I don’t think I could eat crab out of the shell but it’s nice in a fish cake.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2022)

Morning all. Was forced to get up at 0430 as my legs were aching so much. That is happening too much lately, I hope it clears up.

Bin day today....recycle and garden. I normally sort them the night before but the rain was too heavy.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2022)

Morning. And the rain has descended once again. Deep joy.

Happy birthday for yesterday @Exlaser2 

Stay safe peeps. Oh and its bin day here


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks,
Grey and wet at the moment, the trails are saturated so going off road on my runs/ walks is a bit of a meaner round the puddles. Mrs Tenkaykev is off to geordieland next week to visit the archives and do some more research. I’ve decided to do some much needed decorating, I have a strategy of sorts so hopefully Mrs TKK will be pleased when she returns, but not so pleased that I’ll be lumbering myself with more projects🤞
Time for coffee ☕️☕️👍


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Feeling a bit better this morning. Hopefully will be back to normal by tonight.
More packing of stuff today and waiting on a reply to an email I sent to my estate agents.


----------



## Paulus (3 Nov 2022)

Good morning from a soggy Barnet. 
It's been raining heavily all night, it woke us up a couple of times. It's due to keep raining for most of the day here. 
I got up for a pee during the night, tried to turn the loo light on and the cord snapped 
Looks like a domestics type of day today.


----------



## Paulus (3 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We had crab fishcakes on Cromer pier. Now, I don't like crab but they were really nice.
> Plus, it was a beautiful sunny day which helped.





Mo1959 said:


> Same here. I don’t think I could eat crab out of the shell but it’s nice in a fish cake.



I do love fresh cooked crab. Sandwiches or just with salad.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> I do love fresh cooked crab. Sandwiches or just with salad.



Nooooo the smell alone puts me off.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Morning. And the rain has descended once again. Deep joy.
> 
> Happy birthday for yesterday @Exlaser2
> 
> Stay safe peeps. Oh and its bin day here



Aaahhh but which bin? I bet my blue and green trumps yours


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning from a soggy Barnet.
> It's been raining heavily all night, it woke us up a couple of times. It's due to keep raining for most of the day here.
> I got up for a pee during the night, tried to turn the loo light on and the cord snapped
> Looks like a domestics type of day today.



Oh dear....pee over your PJs is not good


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Aaahhh but which bin? I bet my blue and green trumps yours





I only put the food bin out. The others can wait another week.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all , I hope everyone has had a good couple of days and Ernie has been smiling on you all.
> 
> We are away in Horning on the broads for a short break this week as* it’s my 60th birthday today .* I’ve had a lovely day not doing a lot , picnic on the pier at Cromer then coffee and cake. Then down to Horsey gap to look at baby seals. Tbh we just went to walk on the beach and were very surprised to see how busy it was and then realised it was because it’s the grey seals breeding season and there were lots of new pups on the beach .It was a lovely surprise.
> We are just back from the local pub that’s all of 50 feet away 😂 where we have just had a terrific meal.
> So all in all it’s been such a lovely day I nearly forgot I am sixty . 😂😂



Happy birthday, a mere child you are at 60


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I only put the food bin out. The others can wait another week.



Food bin ??? Thats a new one on me.
Our food goes in with general waste.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Food bin ??? Thats a new one on me.
> Our food goes in with general waste.





Ours is separate. We have bio degradable bags to put any leftover food into, then I to the food bin. Its used to make compost.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2022)

Back from an 8 mile walk. I thought I was being clever avoiding the usual trail after the rain and still ended up wading through standing water and got back with sodden feet. Trainers are in the sink steeping now. 

Can hardly wait for my porridge to cool slightly to get tucked in. I’m a tad hungry.


----------



## rustybolts (3 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Spent the afternoon putting insulating sheets behind four radiators that are mounted on external wall’s.



is it effective ? differing opinions I hear


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Happy birthday, a mere child you are at 60



Cheers 😀 and to everyone else that wished me happy birthday . 😀


----------



## rustybolts (3 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Evening all , I hope everyone has had a good couple of days and Ernie has been smiling on you all.
> 
> We are away in Horning on the broads for a short break this week as it’s my 60th birthday today . I’ve had a lovely day not doing a lot , picnic on the pier at Cromer then coffee and cake. Then down to Horsey gap to look at baby seals. Tbh we just went to walk on the beach and were very surprised to see how busy it was and then realised it was because it’s the grey seals breeding season and there were lots of new pups on the beach .It was a lovely surprise.
> We are just back from the local pub that’s all of 50 feet away 😂 where we have just had a terrific meal.
> So all in all it’s been such a lovely day I nearly forgot I am sixty . 😂😂



welcome to 3 score year


----------



## pawl (3 Nov 2022)

rustybolts said:


> is it effective ? differing opinions I hear



It seems to be .In the evenings we usually have the thermostat set at max 22 c to21 c (we both feel the cold it’s an age thing) Last night left it set at 19c.which was warm enough.I usually need a fleece top with a thin fleece underneath and felt comfortable. I have only insulated the rads that are on exterior walls.
Seems effective Time will tell.

The insulation was Super Foil Rad PAC It looks like bubble rap covered in an outer layer of foil,so it quite thick.Reviews are good


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2022)

I took the car down to stick something in the recycling centre and took a notion for black pudding on the way home so popped into the Co-op. Just finished a black pudding sarnie.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2022)

rustybolts said:


> welcome to 3 score year



A mere child


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I took the car down to stick something in the recycling centre and took a notion for black pudding on the way home so popped into the Co-op. Just finished a black pudding sarnie.



YEUK YEUK AND DOUBLE YEUK


----------



## Paulus (3 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> YEUK YEUK AND DOUBLE YEUK



No crab, no black pudding, what do you like?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2022)

Fish. Calamari and mushy peas for us today. . I do like fish.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2022)

From my Facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> No crab, no black pudding, what do you like?



Most things really. Lots of veg. Roast dinner. Cheese butty.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2022)

And another one from my Facebook page this afternoon, the old ones are the best.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Fish. Calamari and mushy peas for us today. . I do like fish.



I have had Calamari as a starter but not as a main course.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2022)

Lunch was a totally unexpected one. I didn't realise we had so much cooked veg......so another dish of bubble n squeak was devoured. TBH I am still a bit peckish so feel a roast beef and pickled onion butty coming on.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2022)

I managed a bowl of Fruit and Fibre.


----------



## Paulus (3 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> I managed a bowl of Fruit and Fibre.



Going in or out?
I take it you're feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> Going in or out?
> I take it you're feeling a bit better today.



Hopefully not both at the same time


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> I managed a bowl of Fruit and Fibre.


For dinner?


----------



## Sterlo (3 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> I managed a bowl of Fruit and Fibre.


I would have thought fibre was the last thing you wanted.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2022)

Riverside trail done this afternoon. A good carpet of fallen leaves now.


----------



## Dirk (3 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> Going in or out?
> I take it you're feeling a bit better today.


A smidge.


classic33 said:


> For dinner?


Why not?


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> A smidge.
> 
> Why not?


Did you manage breakfast?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2022)

Gritters are out!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2022)

Just got an email from the nice premium bond people

link to check it wanted my 'holder number' - no idea what that is which resulted in a bit of a panic

until I though of going in through the normal website stuff

turns out it was for £25

so that is 2 this year - which is a better rate than a savings account so I can;t complain
but I will anyway if I can find anyone who will listen!

Apart from that - took my bike back to the LBS because he had mounted the pedals with the cranks over the chain ring bolts
so I couldn;t clean of swap the chain rings around easily

all fixed now - gave me an excuse for a pot of tea and toasted tea cake at the FM Cafe just up the road from him


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just got an email from the nice premium bond people
> 
> link to check it wanted my 'holder number' - no idea what that is which resulted in a bit of a panic
> 
> ...


You don't want that £25, you can alwaya send it this way!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You don't want that £25, you can alwaya send it this way!



OK - just send me you full bank details including number on the back of your card and you Mother's maiden name and name of you favourite pet and I get it sent over




by Yodel


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> OK - just send me you full bank details including number on the back of your card and you Mother's maiden name and name of you favourite pet and I get it sent over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Numbers on a card?
T'ain't no card, book only.

See PM for details


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2022)

'Twas very dark at 0600 (only to be expected now sadly).
It's that exciting day when I have to visit the auntie and sort her finances out.
So it's.......
1. Aldi
2. Post office/bank
3. Auntie
4. Bed ??


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2022)

Coooooeee. Its a tad chilly here kids. 12 deg in my house so I have a fire going.

I've done quite well with the PB's this year and I've earned much more than I would in interest so I'm a happy bunny.

Stay safe peeps 

According to my weather ap its 1 deg outside.


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2022)

Good morning from a bright and breezy Coventry, I'm sat here listening to my Good Lady sleep, I've put a line full of washing out, its a bit fresh this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks,
Got a couple of deliveries arriving today, nothing exciting, just decorating paraphernalia ( I nearly spelled that right from memory, but not quite ) A sunny morning so might go for a run before the rain returns tomorrow. Time for coffee, stay safe folks 👍☀️


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2022)

Morning. Baltic here just now. First proper frost with house roofs all white and cars frozen over.

I had a little walk with a couple of miles gentle jogging in the middle to keep warm. We now have sunshine though, so hope it warms the house up a bit.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2022)

I am going to have to take my merino base layer off as it's driving me mad with itching. I see it can have that effect on some people.


----------



## Dirk (4 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Might have a gentle stroll down to the village later. Need to perk myself up a bit.
Dunno if I can face Fish 'n Chips today.......we'll see.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am going to have to take my merino base layer off as it's driving me mad with itching. I see it can have that effect on some people.



I’ve got several Merino tops from various manufacturers. Some are indeed itchy after a while, while others stay really comfortable. The “ superfine “ merino seems best, ive got an “ icebreaker “ top and also a top from Uniqlo which is brilliant. Uniqlo stuff is very good and there are often special offers. I’ve been wearing one of their “ Heattech “ long sleeve tops which is lightweight smooth and stretchy as well as being surprisingly warm.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2022)

Talk about unprepaired.
The car was totally frozen over and needless to say I couldn't recall where the scraper or de-icer was (I know now)


----------



## Paulus (4 Nov 2022)

Morning all, two loads of washing done, it might dry today as it's nice and sunny. 
Then we're off to Waddesden Manor, near Aylesbury. There is an exhibition in the grounds that MrsP wants to see.
We'll probably stop somewhere near Tring reservoirs on the way back , there are some nice pubs on the Grand Union Canal for lunch.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Sterlo (4 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Talk about unprepaired.
> The car was totally frozen over and needless to say I couldn't recall where the scraper or de-icer was (I know now)



Surely you keep them in the car?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Talk about unprepaired.
> The car was totally frozen over and needless to say I couldn't recall where the scraper or de-icer was (I know now)





Its in the same place as your passport.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2022)

I have to put Mr WD prescription in so a trip to town is required.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Surely you keep them in the car?



Do you really want me to answer that


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its in the same place as your passport.



Yes, of course.....but where is my passport


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2022)

And now we have blue sky and rain.....very odd.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to put Mr WD prescription in so a trip to town is required.



Just a thought for you, might save you some time and petrol, at our GP, you can choose to have prescription transfered directly to Chemist, electronically, so, no need to physically take it to Chemist.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Just a thought for you, might save you some time and petrol, at our GP, you can choose to have prescription transfered directly to Chemist, electronically, so, no need to physically take it to Chemist.



Is that I England only?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2022)

Blues skies and sunshine here and its quite warm.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2022)

Stupid cat! 🐱 I heard her playing in the kitchen with her toy then I could hear her water bowl getting rattled. Went through and she had water everywhere and one wet toy that had obviously been in the water bowl then fished back out again.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2022)

Baked potatoes and chilli today


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Baked potatoes and chilli today



That sounds nice. I must start buying baking potatoes again. Haven’t had them for several weeks. So handy as you can have so many different things with them.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Is that I England only?



Well, I do live in England, but, I don't know if the service is limited to there.

We can order the prescription, using an App on smart phone, and, it is automatically sent to Pharmacy for collection. We receive a text message, when it is ready to collect.

Actually, our pharmacy will also deliver the medicines free of charge, although, we do not avail ourselves of that service. We do live in an urban area, which may make free delivery a more practical thing to offer.


----------



## pawl (4 Nov 2022)

First ride for 23 days and boy I could tell.Ten miles took me an hour


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> First ride for 23 days and boy I could tell.Ten miles took me an hour



10mph is our typical average speed! 

Until now, we have been quite happy with that, are you trying to tell me we are slow?


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Well, I do live in England, but, I don't know if the service is limited to there.
> 
> Actually, our pharmacy will also deliver the medicines free of charge, although, we do not avail ourselves of that service. We do live in an urban area, which may make free delivery a more practical thing to offer.



I know it was a one off and not the norm, but being phoned firstly by a Doctor then a pharmacist before having my drugs delivered by Taxi within half an hour was truly exceptional service.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That sounds nice. I must start buying baking potatoes again. Haven’t had them for several weeks. So handy as you can have so many different things with them.



We have just bought some McCains frozen jacket spuds. Stupidly expensive but handy and quick if you just want one spud.
I am dead against them as I can get a large baking spud for 14p but MrsD wanted to try them.
Report will follow


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We have just bought some McCains frozen jacket spuds. Stupidly expensive but handy and quick if you just want one spud.
> I am dead against them as I can get a large baking spud for 14p but MrsD wanted to try them.
> Report will follow



I'm very finicky with my jacket spuds. I scrub them to within an inch of their lives and then they get a comprehensive visual inspection and any "eyes" are rigorously excised along with any other suspicious looking incursions.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I know it was a one off and not the norm, but being phoned firstly by a Doctor then a pharmacist before having my drugs delivered by Taxi within half an hour was truly exceptional service.



It is, IMHO, one of the things NHS/GP service does pretty well, no need for phone calls etc, all done via the Smartphone App, with a text message to tell you when it available to be collected, or, you can, if you wish, opt for delivery.

Since Covid, they have also streamlined the Phlebotomy service, mostly, the staff at the GP surgery will take bloods, but, if for any reason, they cannot, now:

- they text you a link, which takes you to an online booking page, you can select venue and date/time from available options

- the "paper work", telling Phlebotomist your details, which tests etc are sent electronically, no actual paper

- You just turn up, at the relevant time and place, no queue, no crowd of people breathing their germs of you... fantastic


----------



## pawl (4 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> 10mph is our typical average speed!
> 
> Until now, we have been quite happy with that, are you trying to tell me we are slow?



Not at all .it’s more about smiles per hour .


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Is that I England only?


I asked mrs exlaser about this as she works in a chemist and she’s not sure if it’s totally the same , she thinks it’s very similar. 
I’ve just did a quick Google search and according to nhs wales you need a ‘ My Health Online’ form and give it in at your doctors. The form can be got from nhs wales online or from your doctors . 
Once you are on the system you can log in and order repeats and make doctors appointments online .

Could be worth asking your doctors about it when you next drop in your repeats .


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> 10mph is our typical average speed!
> 
> Until now, we have been quite happy with that, are you trying to tell me we are slow?



I thought I was slow and I'm averaging 13mph.


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2022)

From my Facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Nov 2022)

We use a website (app if you are young and only picked up computers recently!!) to do repeat prescriptions
Then they get sent to the Pharmacy automatically
All other ones also get sent there but we have to contact the GP to get them (e.g. Ventalin as we need it so seldom - but doesn;t need a GP visit)

When I lived in Wales Repeat prescriptions were ordered automatically by the pharmacy - but I think that has changed as it tended to lead to people building up a stock. 

We don;t get a message to say it is ready - I will investigate if that is possible as they can take a while from our GP!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Nov 2022)

Oh and

We are looking at getting the loft boarded
3 quotes
Last person was day before yesterday - late afternoon
Got the quote by email yesterday morning

Since then I have received 2 more emails with links to the quote and 3 eamils checking if I have got the quote and if I have any questions
and this morning a phone call to see if I have seen the quotation and have I any question

Just feck right off with you damn pressure selling!!!!

rubbish quote anyway - his plans are for only 1.5 square meters of boarding where the other ones work it out as 20!!!!
And he wants us to get extra work done that the others include themselves!!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Oh and
> 
> We are looking at getting the loft boarded
> 3 quotes
> ...





I hate being hounded by things like that. It's the same when you get a quote for insurance. Bugger off and leave me alone.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2022)

I had a phone call earlier from a nice Asian gentleman to advise me about a problem with my BT Internet.
I let him go on a bit before telling him I don't have internet.
It went very quiet then


----------



## gavroche (4 Nov 2022)

Sitting in the car in Portsmouth, waiting for the gates to open so we can get on board and off to St Malo at 20.30. Arrival time 7.30 am after a good night sleep in our cabin, I hope.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> Sitting in the car in Portsmouth, waiting for the gates to open so we can get on board and off to St Malo at 20.30. Arrival time 7.30 am after a good night sleep in our cabin, I hope.



A lovely crossing. Enjoy.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am going to have to take my merino base layer off as it's driving me mad with itching. I see it can have that effect on some people.


Done whilst inside the house?


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A lovely crossing. Enjoy.



Not sure what the conditions are in Portsmouth but here in Poole there is a clear sky and a very bright Jupiter is visible just above and to the left of the moon!


----------



## pawl (4 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> We use a website (app if you are young and only picked up computers recently!!) to do repeat prescriptions
> Then they get sent to the Pharmacy automatically
> All other ones also get sent there but we have to contact the GP to get them (e.g. Ventalin as we need it so seldom - but doesn;t need a GP visit)
> 
> ...



Same system here (Patient Access) Order repeat prescriptions on line Prescription goes to pharmacy usually withy two to three days


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Nov 2022)

Good morning,
It’s early but I couldn’t sleep so I’m browsing the forums. Planning on parkrun later if it’s not chucking it down.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning,
> It’s early but I couldn’t sleep so I’m browsing the forums. Planning on parkrun later if it’s not chucking it down.



I nearly got up at 4 too as I wasn’t sleeping. Forced myself to lie for a bit longer as it was cosy. We have rain due around 8 though so I should get out soon.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2022)

I was awake at 0430. Lay, awake till 0645 then crawled out.
Rain in here for the day.
Its a 'book read' cum tv sport day I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2022)

Cooooeeee.i to was awake at crazy hour but stayed in bed as it was nice and warm 


Watmer than yesterday but a tad dampish as well. We had rain last night. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2022)

Good morning people, my we're a bunch of early birds, I was up for a p just after four, but managed to eventually go back to sleep, now sat here listening to my Good Lady sleep whilst waiting for the carer to arrive, yesterday it was quarter past ten before she got here. England are playing in the T20 cricket this morning and in the Rugby League this afternoon.


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2022)

Morning all, like the rest of the bunch here, I've been awake since 5.45. Tony Blackbum on the radio, and two mugs of tea so far.
It's going to rain this morning, so no bike riding today. 
I may just get the bus up to my local for a pint or two.


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Feeling a bit better today. Off for my flu jab this morning.....we'll see how that goes.
It's my birthday today (68) but I really don't feel like it.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feeling a bit better today. Off for my flu jab this morning.....we'll see how that goes.
> It's my birthday today (68) but I really don't feel like it.



Happy Birthday. Hope you feel better soon.

It's a typical November day here. Overcast and feels raw. I got a 6.5 mile hilly walk done, grabbed some shopping on the way home and the rain was just starting as I was nearly home so well timed.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2022)

Di


Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feeling a bit better today. Off for my flu jab this morning.....we'll see how that goes.
> It's my birthday today (68) but I really don't feel like it.



Did you get your fish n chips yesterday ??


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feeling a bit better today. Off for my flu jab this morning.....we'll see how that goes.
> It's my birthday today (68) but I really don't feel like it.



Happy Birthday,


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feeling a bit better today. Off for my flu jab this morning.....we'll see how that goes.
> It's my birthday today (68) but I really don't feel like it.



Happy birthday.


----------



## shep (5 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> It's my birthday today (68) but I really don't feel like it.



How old do you feel like?😆


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feeling a bit better today. Off for my flu jab this morning.....we'll see how that goes.
> It's my birthday today (68) but I really don't feel like it.





Happy birthday you old fart


----------



## pawl (5 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feeling a bit better today. Off for my flu jab this morning.....we'll see how that goes.
> It's my birthday today (68) but I really don't feel like it.



Happy birthday


----------



## pawl (5 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I nearly got up at 4 too as I wasn’t sleeping. Forced myself to lie for a bit longer as it was cosy. We have rain due around 8 though so I should get out soon.



Looks like we’re all expecting rain today.Dry here at the moment Rain forecast for around 10am.


----------



## pawl (5 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, my we're a bunch of early birds, I was up for a p just after four, but managed to eventually go back to sleep, now sat here listening to my Good Lady sleep whilst waiting for the carer to arrive, yesterday it was quarter past ten before she got here. England are playing in the T20 cricket this morning and in the Rugby League this afternoon.



8 30 is plenty early enough for me.Thought the older you got the less sleep you needed.


----------



## Dirk (5 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Di
> 
> 
> Did you get your fish n chips yesterday ??


MrsD cooked up a small portion for me last night. 


shep said:


> How old do you feel like?😆


Generally about 25; at the moment.....about 68.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> 8 30 is plenty early enough for me.Thought the older you got the less sleep you needed.



I rarely sleep beyond 4 - 5 O-clock.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2022)

And its bon fire night. Thank god I don't have any pets, and there aren't any kids round here either, so it will be a quiet night for us.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2022)

Here it's going to be raining on and off all day.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Here it's going to be raining on and off all day.



Still dismal and drizzling here. I just had a half hour walk on the treadmill for something to do. It’s more enjoyable than housework!


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feeling a bit better today. Off for my flu jab this morning.....we'll see how that goes.
> It's my birthday today (68) but I really don't feel like it.


You can't just say no to it, it's spent the last year getting here.
68 is just another number to add to your collection...


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Still dismal and drizzling here. I just had a half hour walk on the treadmill for something to do. It’s more enjoyable than housework!


Attach a dynamo to it, the kettle to that and see how long it takes you to get it to whistle whilst you walk.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2022)

Pizza today I think.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Nov 2022)

Happy birthday to Dirk🎂
Ended up going back to bed and sleeping while Mrs TKK jogged down and did parkrun. Girding my loins to face the onslaught of a granddaughter sleepover, I’ve just taken advantage of a three month trial of Apple TV so we’ll be exploring that.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2022)

Is it precipitating anywhere else?


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feeling a bit better today. Off for my flu jab this morning.....we'll see how that goes.
> It's my birthday today (68) but I really don't feel like it.



Happy birthday


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is it precipitating anywhere else?



It is down here


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> It is down here



Its been off and on all day here. Good win for England this afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Pizza today I think.



We had duck spring rolls with sweet chilli sauce dip...... very nice.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Still dismal and drizzling here. I just had a half hour walk on the treadmill for something to do. It’s more enjoyable than housework!



I love housework


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2022)

Watching the gymnastics on BBC2. Amazing what they can do.

It’s remained pretty dismal here all day so I couldn’t be bothered going back out. Rain to start tomorrow again


----------



## postman (5 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I took the car down to stick something in the recycling centre and took a notion for black pudding on the way home so popped into the Co-op. Just finished a black pudding sarnie.


Food of the gods.


----------



## postman (5 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I love housework


I have been catching up today.Not done any for three weeks,mind you I do clean the toilets every couple of days.Today's was a proper clean.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching the gymnastics on BBC2. Amazing what they can do.
> 
> It’s remained pretty dismal here all day so I couldn’t be bothered going back out. Rain to start tomorrow again


And I bet you hurt yourself just watching them!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2022)

I can hear fireworks in the distance.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I can hear fireworks in the distance.


In the distance! Lucky you.
They're going off to the front of me, the right of me and behind me. The only reason there's none to the right is there's a house there, occupants out listening to them going off in front. Adding their own to the melee.

It's like World War III out there.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Nov 2022)

Oh dear never mind. 

Night night everyone. 😀


----------



## rustybolts (6 Nov 2022)

Belated birthday wishes Dirk


----------



## rustybolts (6 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I nearly got up at 4 too as I wasn’t sleeping. Forced myself to lie for a bit longer as it was cosy. We have rain due around 8 though so I should get out soon.



I am not much of a sleeper , but since I got a new poodle puppy I am like a zombie, its worse than having a new born baby to mind. She wakes up about twice during the night and I rush to bring her outside ! no accidents so far in 3 weeks . I bought a baby monitor to keep an eye on her crate and parked an empty bowl against the door so it clatters with a metallic sound if she emerges ! then i rush down the stairs and gallop into the garden in my underpants clutching her . But she is a little dote and has stolen my heart. The elderly lady dog gets much love showered on her also so all is well.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2022)

Morning. It is absolutely chucking it down yet again  I can’t face going out as everything is getting waterlogged and it’s no pleasure. Looks like a quick blast on the treadmill or rowing machine will have to do.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2022)

Good morning from a misty murky Coventry.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2022)

Cooooeeeeeee. Its dark, dank and raining. Its been raining since around 5am and looks like it's going to be this way for the day

Loads of leaves have fallen, although there are still lots more to fall. The ground looks a bit of a mess and it's a bit dangerous with wet leaves all over the place.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2022)

Like Classic, we were on the front line last night. Am I getting old or are they really getting louder.
There used to be a pub about 1/2 mile away (still there but closed down) and we could see their display. Now we just get the noise.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2022)

@Dirk .....don't think I wished you happy bithday yesterday so a belated one from me.


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Today's plan is to go for a walk up Codden Hill, then go to B&M to look at 'stuff' then back home to watch an afternoon fillmore.
Braunton Cricket Club put on an excellent fireworks display for my birthday last night. We watched it from half a mile away from our front window - very impressive.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2022)

It will be another pottering day for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2022)

It was heavy  here earlier so jumped on the treadmill for 40 minutes. Forgot my towel and was starting to drip. That’s the worst of indoor exercise but I’m glad I got it for days like this. It will let me avoid icy conditions if we get any this winter.

Molly is in the kitchen again with her toy. She either tries to drown it in her water bowl or hide it behind the door. She is bonkers 🐱


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2022)

From my Facebook memories this morning, I doubt many on here will need one but it made me chuckle.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook memories this morning, I doubt many on here will need one but it made me chuckle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 667037



I definitely need one. I am a lazy procrastinator!


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Like Classic, we were on the front line last night. Am I getting old or are they really getting louder.
> There used to be a pub about 1/2 mile away (still there but closed down) and we could see their display. Now we just get the noise.


They have got louder, 150db is considered quiet nowadays.


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Nov 2022)

Well - I'm up
Last night was the normal noisy - turns out that we can;t see the local firework display from the back windows - we were hoping we could see them so we could invite the grandkids round next year - the boys don't like loud noises (one SEN and the other only 2)
Also - SWMBO can;t walk far enought to get from the car parks to the display site which would make it difficult

Anyway Met Office say it will be misty and drizzle until about lunchtime - so planning an early lunch followed by a ride


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Like Classic, we were on the front line last night. Am I getting old or are they really getting louder.
> There used to be a pub about 1/2 mile away (still there but closed down) and we could see their display. Now we just get the noise.



Going back more years than I care to remember.me and a mate both being tight gits would ride out to a local high spot and watch the firework displays Good view over north west Leicestershire p😊😊😊


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook memories this morning, I doubt many on here will need one but it made me chuckle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 667037



Haven’t seen one of those for years They used to be quite common in gift shops.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2022)

Good morning all. 
We have had torrential rain all night and all morning. Lightning, thunder so loud it sounded like we had been nuked. The storm was right on top of us.
The dog has been out for a paddle across the fields. The stream is overflowing and there is much running water down the hill.
A day to stay indoors I think.


----------



## gbb (6 Nov 2022)

at 64, as I approach retirement age at 66, it comes up in a few conversations at work. Despite quite bad OA I still love my work but do feel fairly knackered at the end of the day...but equally do seriously consider working on till maybe 67, 68...for mental health reasons rather than financial, I don't have any notable hobbies and can't stand having nothing to do, it sends me stir crazy, I actually get agitated, tense, its not good for me.
Talking to a guy slightly younger than me...he intends, all things being well, to work till about 70. Phhhh, thats a push, even for me.
Retirement is often seen as a celebration, freedom...but not by all. Are we that unusual?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2022)

gbb said:


> at 64, as I approach retirement age at 66, it comes up in a few conversations at work. Despite quite bad OA I still love my work but do feel fairly knackered at the end of the day...but equally do seriously consider working on till maybe 67, 68...for mental health reasons rather than financial, I don't have any notable hobbies and can't stand having nothing to do, it sends me stir crazy, I actually get agitated, tense, its not good for me.
> Talking to a guy slightly younger than me...he intends, all things being well, to work till about 70. Phhhh, thats a push, even for me.
> Retirement is often seen as a celebration, freedom...but not by all. Are we that unusual?



I retired long before I reached pension age. Sod working all my life just to retire and die 6 months later. I've seen that happen to too many people. After retirement my mum always said she didn't know where she found the time to go to work.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2022)

I have been clearing out my drawers . I was looking on the Internet at some new underwear and found loads in the drawer that I didn't even know I had. Some still had the tags on them. So no new underwear for me.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2022)

gbb said:


> at 64, as I approach retirement age at 66, it comes up in a few conversations at work. Despite quite bad OA I still love my work but do feel fairly knackered at the end of the day...but equally do seriously consider working on till maybe 67, 68...for mental health reasons rather than financial, I don't have any notable hobbies and can't stand having nothing to do, it sends me stir crazy, I actually get agitated, tense, its not good for me.
> Talking to a guy slightly younger than me...he intends, all things being well, to work till about 70. Phhhh, thats a push, even for me.
> Retirement is often seen as a celebration, freedom...but not by all. Are we that unusual?



Not that unusual, some do carry on, personally I couldn't wait to go.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Not that unusual, some do carry on, personally I couldn't wait to go.



Maybe if I was enjoying my job I would have felt differently, but mine was stressing me out so would rather sit and watch paint dry than cope with feeling like that again.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Not that unusual, some do carry on, personally I couldn't wait to go.



There was no way I could have carried on as a teacher much longer - things were changing and I was 'encouraged' to move on
I became an IT Technician in schools - which I loved and could have carried on for many more years but the Head of the school left and the new one just didn;t like me so all the joy and sense of purpose went
She was very dis-respectful and often just ignored me
And that day a letter came from my old pension scheme encouraging me to find out how much I would get if I retired - which turned out to be more than I was getting for actually working!
I never intended to actually retire but it sort of worked out that way and now I can't see going back to work unless forced to do so by finances

Of course cycling has helped a lot


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2022)

I retired 8 years ago at 60.
I quite enjoy doing nothing, so my time isn't wasted.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2022)

Fish burger today. Mo was talking about fish finger burgers the other day and I quite fancy one.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Fish burger today. Mo was talking about fish finger burgers the other day and I quite fancy one.



Is that just a fish finger sandwich, but in a bun.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2022)

I'm cooking a cottage pie with vegetables for today's dinner.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2022)

It’s getting a bit brighter so I should get out for a little walk soon. I can’t cope with not getting outdoors at least once a day.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2022)

Bacon butty for me.was going to have tomato on it but decided on brown sauce.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Nov 2022)

I’ve ben supervising Granddaughter at the Bouncy Castle at the local sports centre. It’s a couple of hours session but an hour was enough. Went up to the café afterwards and Mrs TKK and granddaughter asked for waffles. They were mahoosive! Both covered in syrup, mini smarties and two scoops of ice cream. I really struggled to finish off what they couldn’t manage, especially as I’d had a portion of “ Rocky Road “ with my coffee.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> Is that just a fish finger sandwich, but in a bun.





Cod fillet on a bun if you don't mind


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2022)

One for the carnivores on here, a nice piece of pork for us tonight, I've got jacket spuds and mixed veg to go with it.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> One for the carnivores on here, a nice piece of pork for us tonight, I've got jacket spuds and mixed veg to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 667074



You could feed a small country with that


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2022)

Walk done. The sun appearing brought everyone out in their droves. Good to get out though. I think tonight‘s tea will be a baked spud with corned beef and beans.

Apart from Countryfile there’s not much on tonight so it will be old stuff for me. A Lewis on ITV3 then a Rebus on the Drama channel.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Walk done. The sun appearing brought everyone out in their droves. Good to get out though. I think tonight‘s tea will be a baked spud with corned beef and beans.
> 
> Apart from Countryfile there’s not much on tonight so it will be old stuff for me. A Lewis on ITV3 then a Rebus on the Drama channel.



I see your team beat Rangers.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I see your team beat Rangers.



Yes. First thing I checked when I got in. Pleasantly surprised!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Nov 2022)

Tried to go out for a ride a few time today

First attempt was halted when I spotted a circle of feathers in the back garden - and then noticed a hawk having his lunch under the holly bush

He was plucking and eating it for over an hour and I didn;t want to disturb him

then tried later and it was drizzling - that nasty stuff that seems light but soaks you

then it stopped after lunch and I got the bike out and put the rack bag on and got everything ready to go - I was just about to go when it started chucking it down 
ended up throwing the bike back in the shed and giving up

Anyway - some nice shots of the hawk


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Nov 2022)

gbb said:


> at 64, as I approach retirement age at 66, it comes up in a few conversations at work. Despite quite bad OA I still love my work but do feel fairly knackered at the end of the day...but equally do seriously consider working on till maybe 67, 68...for mental health reasons rather than financial, I don't have any notable hobbies and can't stand having nothing to do, it sends me stir crazy, I actually get agitated, tense, its not good for me.
> Talking to a guy slightly younger than me...he intends, all things being well, to work till about 70. Phhhh, thats a push, even for me.
> Retirement is often seen as a celebration, freedom...but not by all. Are we that unusual?



I don’t think it’s unusual at all, it all depends on the person and how they find the job they do . A friend mine could have retired at 65 with a full works pension but worked on until he was 72 because he still enjoyed it . Even after he did finally retire he spent his days restoring vintage cars and sailing every time he could . He had to keep busy.

I am different,I was always hoping to retire early if I could after 30+ years with the same employer( who I disliked but the pension scheme was great 😊) so I always had 60 to 62 in my mind as a age to retire . But when the company decided to move across the country when I was 58 and a redundancy package was offered , I jumped at it.
I really enjoyed it so far , doing things when I want rather than be ruled by the clock . And even if I have to do a little part time work to tide myself over to 67 , I still feel I’ve done the right thing for me


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> You could feed a small country with that



Sod that he could feed thee and me


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2022)

Retire as early as you can.....you never know when ill health is going to bite you or your partner in the arse.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Sod that he could feed thee and me



Its all gone now, and very nice it was too.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Retire as early as you can.....you never know when ill health is going to bite you or your partner in the arse.



Definitely, we don't know whats round the corner, get your retirement in whilst you're still healthy and can enjoy it, we don't know how long our good health will last, or the health of friends and family,don't leave it too late.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Retire as early as you can.....you never know when ill health is going to bite you or your partner in the arse.



That's what I did at the age of 60. Still in good health and able to travel, cycle and walk where and when I want to.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2022)

From my Facebook page this evening, the oldies are the best.

On the first day, God created the dog and said, "Sit all day by the door of your house and bark at anyone who comes in or walks past.
For this, I will give you a life span of twenty years."
The dog said, "That's a long time to be barking.
How about only ten years and I'll give you back the other ten?"
And God saw it was good.
On the second day, God created the monkey and said,
"Entertain people, do tricks, and make them laugh.
For this, I'll give you a twenty-year life span."
The monkey said, "Monkey tricks for twenty years?
That's a pretty long time to perform.
How about I give you back ten like the dog did?"
And God, again saw it was good.
On the third day, God created the cow and said,
"You must go into the field with the farmer all day long and suffer under the sun, have calves and give milk to support the farmer's family.
For this, I will give you a life span of sixty years."
The cow said, "That's kind of a tough life you want me to live for sixty years. How about twenty and I'll give back the other forty?"
And God agreed it was good.
On the fourth day, God created humans and said,
"Eat, sleep, play, marry and enjoy your life. For this, I'll give you twenty years."
But the human said, "Only twenty years?
Could you possibly give me my twenty, the forty the cow gave back,
the ten the monkey gave back,
and the ten the dog gave back; that makes eighty, okay?"
"Okay," said God, "You asked for it."
So that is why for our first twenty years, we eat, sleep, play and enjoy ourselves.
For the next forty years, we slave in the sun to support our family.
For the next ten years, we do monkey tricks to entertain the grandchildren. And for the last ten years, we sit on the front porch and bark at everyone.
Life has now been explained to you.
There is no need to thank me for this valuable information.
I'm doing it as a public service.
If you are looking for me I will be on the front porch.


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2022)

We just had a short power cut. Only a few minutes, but when it came back on our landline 'phone rang. It was a recorded message from UK power network saying that the outage has been traced to our landline which has caused the cut
Really!


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> We just had a short power cut. Only a few minutes, but when it came back on our landline 'phone rang. It was a recorded message from UK power network saying that the outage has been traced to our landline which has caused the cut
> Really!


Are there now loads of lorries lining up outside your house, read to go to work?

Your neighbours will love you.


----------



## Dirk (6 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> You could feed a small country with that



Puts glasses on - Oh.......a small country


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2022)

Cooooeeee. Its dark. But at least it isn't raining, well not yet anyway. 

Today we are having lamb casserole do I will be starting it at about 8 am.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Getting a new battery fitted to the car first thing, then off to Lynmouth to meet our best mates for lunch.


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2022)

Good morning all.
The power is still on, and there are no road works outside.
The black rubbish, and blue recycling bin lorries have been down already.
MrsP wants to go to St. Albans this morning, our son wants come as well as he need some new running shoes. 
He is in early training for next years London marathon. It will be his second marathon, although he has run quite a few 1/2 marathons. 
The weather looks like being damp all day today.
All the usual things to do otherwise.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2022)

Morning. I got out early for a little run before the  arrives and sets in for the day.

Off for a nice soak in the bath now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2022)

Good morning ☀️
Had a couple of tots of whisky last night as a wind down after grand-parenting duties. All that den building and seeing who is fastest to bump down the stairs on your bottom gets very tiring 😄
Hopefully get a run in before the rain returns then see what the day brings.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> The power is still on, and there are no road works outside.
> The black rubbish, and blue recycling bin lorries have been down already.
> MrsP wants to go to St. Albans this morning, our son wants come as well as he need some new running shoes.
> ...



I did a few half marathons but could never get past that, mainly knee ligament problems........mustn't skimp on good running shoes.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2022)

Apparently we are having a tv day as MrsD has things she wants to watch eg the Downton Abbey film.......after 54 years marriage I think we are incompatible


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2022)

My lamb casserole is now in the slow cooker.


----------



## rustybolts (7 Nov 2022)

gbb said:


> at 64, as I approach retirement age at 66, it comes up in a few conversations at work. Despite quite bad OA I still love my work but do feel fairly knackered at the end of the day...but equally do seriously consider working on till maybe 67, 68...for mental health reasons rather than financial, I don't have any notable hobbies and can't stand having nothing to do, it sends me stir crazy, I actually get agitated, tense, its not good for me.
> Talking to a guy slightly younger than me...he intends, all things being well, to work till about 70. Phhhh, thats a push, even for me.
> Retirement is often seen as a celebration, freedom...but not by all. Are we that unusual?



i could not wait to get out , i love having my life and not being a slave to the man and the clock . money is a false god , all we need is a warm bed ,a bit of food on the table and the open road


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I did a few half marathons but could never get past that, mainly knee ligament problems........mustn't skimp on good running shoes.



I’ve tried most of the brands over the years, first pair were “Adidas TXR 10”. The obligatory HiTec Silver Shadow for the budget conscious, Reebok, New Balance, Nike, Brooks, Mizuno, Inov8 etc. I may come across as the Imelda Marcos of running shoes but it’s not uncommon for runners to have lots of shoes 😄
One of the problems is that the shoe companies bring out “ new “ models each year as the “latest and greatest “ technology that you *must* have, and often faff about with the shoe geometry. I used to do the longer stuff in the original Nike Pegasus, after a few years they decided to make it lighter and *faster* by narrowing the last which didn’t suit my broad feet. 
Must dash, got to sort out some new gore-tex off road shoes for the coming winter 😉


----------



## Dirk (7 Nov 2022)

rustybolts said:


> i could not wait to get out , i love having my life and not being a slave to the man and the clock . money is a false god , all we need is a warm bed ,a bit of food on the table and the open road



.........and a workshop.

Oh..........and beer.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> .........and a workshop.
> 
> Oh..........and beer.



And a bag of fish n chips


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My lamb casserole is now in the slow cooker.



I may have mentioned this (50 times) but slow cooked lamb casserole is one of my favourite meals


----------



## gbb (7 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I may have mentioned this (50 times) but slow cooked lamb casserole is one of my favourite meals



Having worked in Cyprus many times, and loving Cypriot food, Lamb Kleftico was one of my all time favourites.
Now we have a slow cooker, i might dig out a recipe and try making it myself.


----------



## gbb (7 Nov 2022)

rustybolts said:


> i could not wait to get out , i love having my life and not being a slave to the man and the clock . money is a false god , all we need is a warm bed ,a bit of food on the table and the open road



If that works for you, brilliant. The financial side doesnt worry me, dealing with finding something to do outside work does (rather sadly). I need external motivation, it doesnt come from within for me, i thrive on a certain amount of pressure, i really do go a bit stir crazy when there's nothing to do.
Yes of course things would evolve at home, things would be found, hobbies etc....but i really really do enjoy what i do at work


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2022)

gbb said:


> ....but i really really do enjoy what i do at work



I think you've got your answer then  Totally understand how you feel. The guy along the road from me had a heart attack just over a year ago, stents fitted and getting medication sorted out and now feels he is getting depressed with not enough to occupy him so started to look for work again.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2022)

A slightly rude one from Facebook this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2022)

gbb said:


> If that works for you, brilliant. The financial side doesnt worry me, dealing with finding something to do outside work does (rather sadly). I need external motivation, it doesnt come from within for me, i thrive on a certain amount of pressure, i really do go a bit stir crazy when there's nothing to do.
> Yes of course things would evolve at home, things would be found, hobbies etc....but i really really do enjoy what i do at work



I really enjoyed my job but at 63 I was (to quote) made an offer I couldn't refuse. Never looked back.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2022)

Its surprisingly warm here. Breezy but warm


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its surprisingly warm here. Breezy but warm


There's a storm coming.


----------



## Paulus (7 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I may have mentioned this (50 times) but slow cooked lamb casserole is one of my favourite meals



With real dumplings?


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2022)

Met up with a couple of folks we know from our running days at a recent 70th birthday party. Had a good old natter and catch up. They do a fair bit of walking and told us about their next adventure. In March they will be setting out to walk from Lands End to John O'Groats. They've been planning it for about a year, with quieter tracks and trails being their preference. I think they mentioned 88 days or thereabouts. They've decided against rest days as they reason that they'd only be wandering around wherever they stopped, so will have short walking days of just a few miles. We're meeting up for. meal next month and I'm really looking forward to hearing about their chosen route.
It's something I've thought about doing myself from time to time, it's easy to romanticise such an adventure with fair winds, gently rolling hills and the warmth of the sun. The realities would be more daunting.


----------



## mikeIow (7 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Met up with a couple of folks we know from our running days at a recent 70th birthday party. Had a good old natter and catch up. They do a fair bit of walking and told us about their next adventure. In March they will be setting out to walk from Lands End to John O'Groats. They've been planning it for about a year, with quieter tracks and trails being their preference. I think they mentioned 88 days or thereabouts. They've decided against rest days as they reason that they'd only be wandering around wherever they stopped, so will have short walking days of just a few miles. We're meeting up for. meal next month and I'm really looking forward to hearing about their chosen route.
> It's something I've thought about doing myself from time to time, it's easy to romanticise such an adventure with fair winds, gently rolling hills and the warmth of the sun. The realities would be more daunting.



The realities certainly could be somewhat different. 
My first challenge (for myself!) when I chucked in the day job was cycling it. My goodness, Cornwall can deliver some hills. And 50mph howling gales  (full story in link in sig!).
The might be amused by this book - Free Country: A Penniless Adventure the Length of Britain - I found it very entertaining before my adventure began!
Does remind me....I must finish checking my book (well, mostly picture book!) - I ought to find a way to get it on Kindle for others to enjoy....


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2022)

mikeIow said:


> The realities certainly could be somewhat different.
> My first challenge (for myself!) when I chucked in the day job was cycling it. My goodness, Cornwall can deliver some hills. And 50mph howling gales  (full story in link in sig!).
> The might be amused by this book - Free Country: A Penniless Adventure the Length of Britain - I found it very entertaining before my adventure began!
> Does remind me....I must finish checking my book (well, mostly picture book!) - I ought to find a way to get it on Kindle for others to enjoy....



Many thanks for the link, and do see if you can sort your own book out. 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's a storm coming.





There is. We have yellow storm warning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> There is. We have yellow storm warning.



Does that mean it will be p*ssing down ?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Does that mean it will be p*ssing down ?





Undoubtedly


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> There is. We have yellow storm warning.


GALE WARNING
_"Issued: 21:55 (UTC) on Sun 6 Nov 2022
Southerly gale force 8 expected soon, increasing severe gale force 9 later"_

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/specialist-forecasts/coast-and-sea/shipping-forecast


----------



## Sterlo (7 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> There is. We have yellow storm warning.



Good job you found your new bloomers, you might need to double bag


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2022)

From Facebook posts one of my ex colleagues lost her daughter yesterday. The last pic of her she looks dressed up ready to go out. I am presuming suicide but don’t know for sure and obviously something you can’t ask. Absolutely tragic.


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Nov 2022)

gbb said:


> If that works for you, brilliant. The financial side doesnt worry me, dealing with finding something to do outside work does (rather sadly). I need external motivation, it doesnt come from within for me, i thrive on a certain amount of pressure, i really do go a bit stir crazy when there's nothing to do.
> Yes of course things would evolve at home, things would be found, hobbies etc....but i really really do enjoy what i do at work



That’s terrific if it works for you 😀 I for one am very jealous that you have a job you love.

But it might be an idea in a few years to start looking at hobbies, pastimes/ volunteering etc that might interest you going forward to the day when work will finish .

Maybe even think of working part time in the future so you can transition to being retired gently 😀


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> With real dumplings?



TBH I have never liked dumplings. MrsD does though.
Strangely I bought a 'plate' chicken pie a few days ago and that has dumplings in. We are thinking of attacking that later.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's a storm coming.



Or she has bad wind


----------



## pawl (7 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> From Facebook posts one of my ex colleagues lost her daughter yesterday. The last pic of her she looks dressed up ready to go out. I am presuming suicide but don’t know for sure and obviously something you can’t ask. Absolutely tragic.



That’s really sad 😢


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Nov 2022)

We now have all the quotes for boarding the loft
one stands out as 
a) the most expensive
b) creates the most space (but still within regulations) and having some creative ideas to get round the Trusses (not political - roof ones!!!)

Anyway - rang then this morning and managed to persuade them to knock £200 off the quote - so it is now only just the highest!

Mrs mikeprice said I was wonderful for doing it because she couldn't have 


NOT so sure about her addition of
"You are SO good at lying"



WHich reminds me of a conversation about people who 'cheat' on their partners

I commented that I couldn't do it because she pretty much always knows where I am

she replied that I do go out on 2 hour bikes rides several timesa week
which was just silly - if I was having an affair in that time I wouldn't be riding my bike
gotta get the priorities sorted


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2022)

I waited in for a delivery and then headed out for a run shortly after noon. I thought that I was going really well, nice pace, feeling good. Then I turned a corner into the strong wind that had been pushing me along. Ah well, at least I got out there and did a bit, earned my two toasted teacakes 😁


----------



## gbb (7 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> That’s terrific if it works for you 😀 I for one am very jealous that you have a job you love.
> 
> But it might be an idea in a few years to start looking at hobbies, pastimes/ volunteering etc that might interest you going forward to the day when work will finish .
> 
> Maybe even think of working part time in the future so you can transition to being retired gently 😀



One option being actively considered is going part time and contracting myself out. We have sister sites my where skills would be invaluable, i could work 3 days a week subcontracting and earn more than i do now working 5 days . Downside is i would get all the crud shifts, weekends, nights, bank holidays etc. And of course, work would not be guaranteed.
But it is a consideration, a strong one.


----------



## mikeIow (7 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Many thanks for the link, and do see if you can sort your own book out. 👍



I have written it....looks fine (to me!) in word/pdf form....but when I try to use the kindle publishing tool, it jiggers everything up


----------



## mikeIow (7 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> From Facebook posts one of my ex colleagues lost her daughter yesterday. The last pic of her she looks dressed up ready to go out. I am presuming suicide but don’t know for sure and obviously something you can’t ask. Absolutely tragic.



That is a terribly sad thing to read 😔


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Nov 2022)

gbb said:


> One option being actively considered is going part time and contracting myself out. We have sister sites my where skills would be invaluable, i could work 3 days a week subcontracting and earn more than i do now working 5 days . Downside is i would get all the crud shifts, weekends, nights, bank holidays etc. And of course, work would not be guaranteed.
> But it is a consideration, a strong one.



It’s worth a thought . My father in law did something similar when he decided to retire at 63, his employer persuaded him to continue for another 18 months as a subcontractor, three days a week on more money than he had been on for working 5 . 😀

It’s was funny how things worked out as two years earlier they had been trying to sack him .


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2022)

mikeIow said:


> I have written it....looks fine (to me!) in word/pdf form....but when I try to use the kindle publishing tool, it jiggers everything up



Have you looked at Calibre? It can convert various formate, edit metadata etc. I manage my Ebook collection with it. It’s a great program, and free ( you can make a donation if you wish )


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> We now have all the quotes for boarding the loft
> one stands out as
> a) the most expensive
> b) creates the most space (but still within regulations) and having some creative ideas to get round the Trusses (not political - roof ones!!!)
> ...


You could be a "Howard"!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You could be a "Howard"!
> View attachment 667234



Doesn't make sense
He keeps getting off his bike and walking into fields
how does that make sense when you could keep riding????


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Doesn't make sense
> He keeps getting off his bike and walking into fields
> how does that make sense when you could keep riding????


Maybe the mountain bike isn't as easy get out the door with.


----------



## rustybolts (7 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve tried most of the brands over the years, first pair were “Adidas TXR 10”. The obligatory HiTec Silver Shadow for the budget conscious, Reebok, New Balance, Nike, Brooks, Mizuno, Inov8 etc. I may come across as the Imelda Marcos of running shoes but it’s not uncommon for runners to have lots of shoes 😄
> One of the problems is that the shoe companies bring out “ new “ models each year as the “latest and greatest “ technology that you *must* have, and often faff about with the shoe geometry. I used to do the longer stuff in the original Nike Pegasus, after a few years they decided to make it lighter and *faster* by narrowing the last which didn’t suit my broad feet.
> Must dash, got to sort out some new gore-tex off road shoes for the coming winter 😉



i ran the Dublin marathon in 2016 and could not have done it wihout hoka clifton shoes. they are the most cushioned shoes ever, since i broke my metatarsal i use hoka bondai 7 . i have entered the lottery to do the 2023 dublin marathon and would love to do the new york city marathon before i finally snuff it


----------



## rustybolts (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Nov 2022)

rustybolts said:


> i ran the Dublin marathon in 2016 and could not have done it wihout hoka clifton shoes. they are the most cushioned shoes ever, since i broke my metatarsal i use hoka bondai 7 . i have entered the lottery to do the 2023 dublin marathon and would love to do the new york city marathon before i finally snuff it



Great photo! 
Great shoes too! 😁


----------



## mikeIow (8 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Have you looked at Calibre? It can convert various formate, edit metadata etc. I manage my Ebook collection with it. It’s a great program, and free ( you can make a donation if you wish )



I’d forgotten about that. 
It does convert it…..but….having placed pictures throughout, I suspect there isn’t an easy way to stop them going all over the place! 
Hey ho: I have a pdf 🤪

In other news: the dangers of public consultation: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-63518681 🤣


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2022)

mikeIow said:


> In other news: the dangers of public consultation: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-63518681 🤣



I was sad to see that close as the concert hall. It had a lovely atmosphere compared to the new one.

Morning. Dry just now but rain due by 10 so better get out before it arrives.


----------



## Paulus (8 Nov 2022)

Morning all. 
It's a damp start to the day here. 
Sainsbury's are delivering again this morning. Since our son moved back in the delivery has gone up to weekly instead of fortnightly. 
I'm hoping to get out on the bike later, got to keep the legs ticking over.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2022)

Cooooeee. Its raining ( no surprise there ) again and is going to do so for the whole day. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (8 Nov 2022)

Daughter is coming here later for the normal weekly clean and to 'force feed' us


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2022)

Good morning people, grandsons first Xmas this year, we had a couple of suggestions for Xmas presents off our son yesterday so my most important job today is to drive over to a nearby toy store and pick them up. On the carer front we have now requested that they move my Good Lady back to the early visit she was on before, they have now told us we are a low priority and they can't guarantee they'll get to us at the stated time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks,
Just been out to put our wheely bin upright after last nights high winds. There was a mild south westerly with a bit of rain but when I got back inside it turned into a fierce squall. The chap from round the corner is pretty hard core, I watched him go past on his morning commute, full yellow waterproofs and riding his electric scooter ⚡️⚡️🛴⚡️⚡️
Off to Weymouth today for our “ second Tuesday “ meet up 🍺🍺🍺
Have a peaceful day folks 👍☕️💨


----------



## Dirk (8 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Got to run MrsD down to the hairdressers at 10am and then off to Tesco afterwards.
Hoping for some house move news this week.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2022)

Morning again. I suddenly decided to go for a bimble. First for over a month. The roads were waterlogged and muddy and the traffic seemed heavier than ever but I stuck the chest strap on and stuck the heart rate screen on and didn't even look at my speed. Max heart rate of 119 and average 99 so thought I might be in single figures for speed but pleasantly surprised to see it was 10.8 so happy enough given the conditions and heavy bike. Only 17 miles mind you.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning again. I suddenly decided to go for a bimble. First for over a month. The roads were waterlogged and muddy and the traffic seemed heavier than ever but I stuck the chest strap on and stuck the heart rate screen on and didn't even look at my speed. Max heart rate of 119 and average 99 so thought I might be in single figures for speed but pleasantly surprised to see it was 10.8 so happy enough given the conditions and heavy bike. Only 17 miles mind you.



Well done.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Nov 2022)

LAst night I loaded up the car with some coffee tables that have apparently become surplus to requirements

took them to the charity shop this morning

I use on that I can park right next to without any problems - most are on the high street and getting donation to them is a right pain unless it will fit in a single bag.
It is a proper charity shop and the people there are really nice
Problem is that it is a charity for people with a variety of skin problems - and every time I donate stuff there I start itching!!!


----------



## pawl (8 Nov 2022)

Just put the bins out.Garden waste and the recycling bin.As I took them out started to pour with rain


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2022)

Coooeeeee. Its dark. Its raining. The end 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (9 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Dropped into our estate agents yesterday for an update. Seems that we are almost there, just waiting on a couple of minor details. They said they'd contact us today. So, hopefully, we may have a completion date.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks, it looks a bit drier and calmer this morning, might be able to get some washing out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Nov 2022)

A great afternoon in Weymouth. The train was delayed so we were ready for that first pint. Very blowy along the seafront but the rain held off. Next month’s outing will be Poole old town 🍺🍺


----------



## Paulus (9 Nov 2022)

Good morning all. Heavy rain woke us up at 5.30ambut it's stopped now.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2022)

Morning all.
Quite wet out there but I think its stopped raining.
Very little to do today which suits my mood
Main meal will be bubble and squeak** which I do like **we has left over roasties, mash, cabbage and peas......lurvely.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooeeeee. Its dark. Its raining. *The end*
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Not _"The End"_!


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2022)

I've won another £25 M & S voucher on the Independant Age Friday flutter lottery, thats three this year, just in time to fund my Good ladies Xmas present.


----------



## gavroche (9 Nov 2022)

Bonsoir tout le monde. I am home after spending a great time in France and bringing back a boot full of delicious French food and Normandy cider. It is a while since I had gone there and I had forgotten how much choice there is when it comes to food. I was like a kid in a toy shop at Christmas. I will have to go for a few rides now as I am sure I have put on a few pounds. 
Have I missed anything while I was away or you lot are still are still doing what retirees do?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonsoir tout le monde. I am home after spending a great time in France and bringing back a boot full of delicious French food and Normandy cider. It is a while since I had gone there and I had forgotten how much choice there is when it comes to food. I was like a kid in a toy shop at Christmas. I will have to go for a few rides now as I am sure I have put on a few pounds.
> Have I missed anything while I was away or you lot are still are still doing what retirees do?





You can just pick up where you left. Not much has happened same old same old as they say.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonsoir tout le monde. I am home after spending a great time in France and bringing back a boot full of delicious French food and Normandy cider. It is a while since I had gone there and I had forgotten how much choice there is when it comes to food. I was like a kid in a toy shop at Christmas. I will have to go for a few rides now as I am sure I have put on a few pounds.
> Have I missed anything while I was away or you lot are still are still doing what retirees do?


Can you bring dairy produce back into the UK?

Having worked in a toyshop, I can say without a fear of doubt, that there will be no-one in them at Christmas. Boxing Day quite possibly, returning the presents they'd bought for money back.


----------



## gavroche (9 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can you bring dairy produce back into the UK?
> 
> Having worked in a toyshop, I can say without a fear of doubt, that there will be no-one in them at Christmas. Boxing Day quite possibly, returning the presents they'd bought for money back.



I brought cheese back.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2022)

Hello the house.
Woke with a 'neck pain' at 0430. It would not go so I eventually admitted defeat and got up.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hello the house.
> Woke with a 'neck pain' at 0430. It would not go so I eventually admitted defeat and got up.



New pillow time? I must have spent hundreds of pounds over the years experimenting with pillows. Memory foam, latex, feather, fancy shaped ones. I think I might have finally found the one that I will stick with from a company called Soak and Sleep.

Gosh, it's exceptionally mild this morning. I had a four and a half mile very slow shuffle concentrating on keeping my heart rate down. Many people probably walk quicker.


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

We're nearly there on the completion date!
Solicitor rang yesterday to say that they are just waiting on our purchasers solicitors final report and then things can progress. Hopefully, we should know more in a few days. This house moving thing is a drawn out affair. Can't remember it being this convoluted last time we moved.


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks, house work this morning, out to lunch and then down the club later, early start, phone rang at quarter to six and I had to go downstairs to help my Good Lady with the commode.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2022)

Cooeeeeee. Damp, misty and a but bleh today. Another pottering day for me then.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (10 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> We're nearly there on the completion date!
> Solicitor rang yesterday to say that they are just waiting on our purchasers solicitors final report and then things can progress. Hopefully, we should know more in a few days. This house moving thing is a drawn out affair. Can't remember it being this convoluted last time we moved.



Drawn out My son's girlfriend is selling her flat. Got a buyer within a couple of days. No chains to hold up proceedings. This was in May The firm of solicitors dealing with it is rubbish. The management company of the flat she is selling won't, can't or are just incompetent at passing over the details needed.
The solicitor has now lost the original lease agreement that was sent to them in early June.


----------



## gavroche (10 Nov 2022)

Bonjour. We managed to put away all the extra food but one of the cupboard shelf is sagging a bit now so I have been told to strengthen it by my wife. It is now on my list of to do things. 
We went to a Decathlon shop in St Malo yesterday morning before boarding the boat but they didn't have much choice regarding cycling jerseys but managed to buy two world cup footballs with France written on and football shirts with French players name on the back, for grandchildren. They were delighted with all that last night. 
I also bought a pair of cycling winter gloves and some cleats for myself. 
Molly was pleased to see us again last night and I have noticed she has put on a bit of weight at our daughter's . She has two dogs ( one of them is Molly's mum) and I suspect Molly has been helping herself to their food too. 
Ok, I will leave you to get on with your daily chores now.


----------



## Sterlo (10 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> We're nearly there on the completion date!
> Solicitor rang yesterday to say that they are just waiting on our purchasers solicitors final report and then things can progress. Hopefully, we should know more in a few days. This house moving thing is a drawn out affair. Can't remember it being this convoluted last time we moved.



We had the opposite. When we bought in January, we asked for a moving date of 11th March as that's when the people buying ours wanted to move in as their rental was coming to an end then. We were told it would be pushing it so I started looking at short term rental. On March 2nd, we got a call saying are you still moving on the 11th? We had had no searches done so everything was a mad panic but we somehow managed it. One of the most stressful weeks of my life.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks,
Off to Next with Mrs Tenkaykev to collect her order, then we'll pop across to Aldi to get a bottle of English Fizz to take to a friends. Collecting granddaughter from school and then hopefully go for a run with daughter when she arrives after work.
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2022)

Black (general waste) bin day......so must go and sort that out shortly.30


Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> We're nearly there on the completion date!
> Solicitor rang yesterday to say that they are just waiting on our purchasers solicitors final report and then things can progress. Hopefully, we should know more in a few days. This house moving thing is a drawn out affair. Can't remember it being this convoluted last time we moved.


30+ years since we moved and I still recall it as a nightmare.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> 30+ years since we moved and I still recall it as a nightmare.



Do they not say that it comes third in order of stressful situations after bereavement and divorce. I can quite believe it.


----------



## pawl (10 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> New pillow time? I must have spent hundreds of pounds over the years experimenting with pillows. Memory foam, latex, feather, fancy shaped ones. I think I might have finally found the one that I will stick with from a company called Soak and Sleep.
> 
> Gosh, it's exceptionally mild this morning. I had a four and a half mile very slow shuffle concentrating on keeping my heart rate down. Many people probably walk quicker.



My step daughter gave me two memory foam pillows I know why .Like laying head on block of concrete.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> My step daughter gave me two memory foam pillows I know why .Like laying head on block of concrete.



Yes, I paid a fortune for the Tempur shaped one and found that. It hurt my ears it was so firm.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Do they not say that it comes third in order of stressful situations after bereavement and divorce. I can quite believe it.


Tell you what.......I will try a divorce then let you know


----------



## Dave7 (10 Nov 2022)

Nipped out for some shopping earlier and picked up a stir fry. We have chicken left from Tuesday and several different stir fry sachet sauces in the cupboard.....so thats our meal sorted.


----------



## Sterlo (10 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, I paid a fortune for the Tempur shaped one and found that. It hurt my ears it was so firm.


I like a firm pillow, love the firm memory foam pillows I got from Dunelm, if anything I'd like them a bit firmer.


----------



## pawl (10 Nov 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I like a firm pillow, love the firm memory foam pillows I got from Dunelm, if anything I'd like them a bit firmer.





Dave7 said:


> Tell you what.......I will try a divorce then let you know



Didn’t take long for my divorce


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Nov 2022)

There is an excellent new series on BBC2 called The English. Its a bit quirky but hellish good. BBC2 9 pm.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> There is an excellent new series on BBC2 called The English. Its a bit quirky but hellish good. BBC2 9 pm.



I watched Judge John Deed. It was good.


----------



## Mike Ayling (10 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched Judge John Deed. It was good.



Is it a new series, Mo?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Nov 2022)

My wife didn;t sleep much last night and we had to be up this morning to look after the grandkids

When we had been back home after dumping them on their Mum - sorry - I mean regretfully handing the little darlings over to their Mother - I put the kettle on and we watched teh telly for a while


When the time came I started think about dinner (tea in the local patois) - she seemed to be awake - eyes open and all that - so I asked if she had any requirements

her reply was

"Armchair Chess"


no idea what the Hell she was dreaming of!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2022)

Mike Ayling said:


> Is it a new series, Mo?



There aren't any new series. But the old ones are still good


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2022)

Coooooeeeee. Its dark but calm and not raining so hoorah. 

I shall be tidying and rearranging my workroom today. How exciting. 

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2022)

Good morning all, unusually the cafe was rammed yesterday, we had to wait half an hour for our food, a win for my Good Lady at bingo when we were in the club later, it was a good afternoon out.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Yay...tis Fish Friday 
Stuff to do at home this morning, so will be walking down to the village at lunchtime to pick up f&c from South 16.
Just perusing some documents and it seems we will be moving to a 'rural hamlet' so we'll no longer be village dwellers. So, over my life, I've lived in a city, then a town, then a village and now a hamlet.......I can see a trend here.


----------



## Paulus (11 Nov 2022)

Good morning all from a grey and windy Barnet. Although it is very warm for November, its due to be around 17⁰c this afternoon. 
Dog walking, domestics, picking our son's mountain bike up from the LBS, and probably paying for it. The aheadset was foobarred, and no matter how many times I played with it I couldn't get the adjustment right. So professional help was required. John, the proprietor called me yesterday afternoon to say it was done.
Probably be a takeaway of some description for tea tonight. Can't be bothered to cook today.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2022)

Mike Ayling said:


> Is it a new series, Mo?



No sadly just the old ones on the Drama channel, but I’ve either missed the originals or forgotten them. 

Morning. Very windy with a bit of drizzle here but exceptionally mild again. Supposedly 16 degrees if the last recorded temperature at our nearest weather station is correct.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Nov 2022)

Morning all.
Just got the aunties money to sort out this morning.
MrsD has an optician calling this afternoon. Parking at Specsavers is not possible, a return taxi is 18 quid.....so we are trying this. Not optomystic myself but we will give it a try.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2022)

Good morning people,
I dreamt I won a box of chocolates🤔. Apparently I’d entered a poetry competition and forgotten about it. There were 15 chocolates but I didn’t want to open them as I was at someone’s birthday party and wanted to take them home to share. A strange dream, perhaps I was a bit too generous with the cheese in the cheese sauce I made for last night’s Macaroni cheese. 
Out for a meal with friends tonight, we purchased a bottle of English sparkling wine to take with us. 
Have a peaceful day folks ☕️☀️💨


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay...tis Fish Friday
> Stuff to do at home this morning, so will be walking down to the village at lunchtime to pick up f&c from South 16.
> Just perusing some documents and it seems we will be moving to a 'rural hamlet' so we'll no longer be village dwellers. So, over my life, I've lived in a city, then a town, then a village and now a hamlet.......I can see a trend here.





Your lucky. Where I live can't even be called a hamlet.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Your lucky. Where I live can't even be called a hamlet.



I noticed this appeared for sale just outside Comrie, 6 miles from here. Just 2 semi detached cottages on their own. That little road can be tricky in the winter though.


https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=72a5f9eba7e539a4cc27a2a42450bd7d


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I noticed this appeared for sale just outside Comrie, 6 miles from here. Just 2 semi detached cottages on their own. That little road can be tricky in the winter though.
> 
> 
> https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=72a5f9eba7e539a4cc27a2a42450bd7d





Looks perfect for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks perfect for me.



Even has a massive workshop for your sewing and Brian‘s woodworking. If it was me, I think it might be a home gym.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2022)

Right, I’m late. I better head out at least for a short walk before breakfast. I suppose I’ll need a jacket for the drizzle even although it’s so warm.


----------



## Dirk (11 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Your lucky. Where I live can't even be called a hamlet.


I did once rent a place for 6 months that was in the middle of a 250 acre farm. Nearest neighbour was about 1/2 mike away.


Mo1959 said:


> I noticed this appeared for sale just outside Comrie, 6 miles from here. Just 2 semi detached cottages on their own. That little road can be tricky in the winter though.
> 
> 
> https://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/d...h_identifier=72a5f9eba7e539a4cc27a2a42450bd7d


Blimey! That's cheap.


Mo1959 said:


> Even has a massive workshop for your sewing and Brian‘s woodworking. If it was me, I think it might be a home gym.


My new place has a 23' x 18' workshop and an 18' x 13' garage.


----------



## gavroche (11 Nov 2022)

Bonjour. I weighed myself this morning and am now 13st 2. I was 12st10 before we went to France. When I told my wife, she said I look better for it as I was too skinny apparently before.
Anyway, it is far too windy for a ride today so a bit of DIY is on the agenda instead after walking Molly in Angel Bay in half an hour. 
Has @numbnuts completely gone now?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> I did once rent a place for 6 months that was in the middle of a 250 acre farm. Nearest neighbour was about 1/2 mike away.
> 
> Blimey! That's cheap.
> 
> My new place has a 23' x 18' workshop and an 18' x 13' garage.





Ahhh shut up


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Even has a massive workshop for your sewing and Brian‘s woodworking. If it was me, I think it might be a home gym.





He would love that.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. I weighed myself this morning and am now 13st 2. I was 12st10 before we went to France. When I told my wife, she said I look better for it as I was too skinny apparently before.
> Anyway, it is far too windy for a ride today so a bit of DIY is on the agenda instead after walking Molly in Angel Bay in half an hour.
> Has @numbnuts completely gone now?





He appears to have gone altogether. He talked about a ban but we have no idea what happened.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. I weighed myself this morning and am now 13st 2. I was 12st10 before we went to France. When I told my wife, she said I look better for it as I was too skinny apparently before.
> Anyway, it is far too windy for a ride today so a bit of DIY is on the agenda instead after walking Molly in Angel Bay in half an hour.
> Has @numbnuts completely gone now?



I think that all depends on how tall you are! I'm 5'10' ( 178 cm ) and at the moment 11st 7, ( 73kg ) which, for me is overweight. I do feel it too, I would feel better losing a stone in weight.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2022)

Phew. It’s roasting out there. 

Just the riverside trail. Reasonably busy with dog walkers and a couple of runners and a guy on his unicycle. I’ve seen him before. He is good on it. Wish I had had the phone for a pic.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. I weighed myself this morning and am now 13st 2. I was 12st10 before we went to France. When I told my wife, she said I look better for it as I was too skinny apparently before.
> Anyway, it is far too windy for a ride today so a bit of DIY is on the agenda instead after walking Molly in Angel Bay in half an hour.
> Has @numbnuts completely gone now?



That must have been a good holiday.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think that all depends on how tall you are! I'm 5'10' ( 178 cm ) and at the moment 11st 7, ( 73kg ) which, for me is overweight. I do feel it too, I would feel better losing a stone in weight.



I'm 5' 6" and 12 stone, well over weight, my fighting weight was around 11 stone and the doctors have always wanted me between 10 stone and 10 stone 7, which is too light, I always looked like a famine victim when I was that light, I'm not doing enough to drop the weight at the moment so I'll have to put with it.
It come up on my Facebook page memories that its now been six years since I had my heart attack.


----------



## Sterlo (11 Nov 2022)

I'm 6'3" and around 15.1/2 stone, way (weigh) too much. When you look at the useless BMI table, it says I should be from 10st 9 , that's too much. I'm aiming for 14 to 14.1/2 and have been for about the last 5 years


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I'm 6'3" and around 15.1/2 stone, way (weigh) too much. When you look at the useless BMI table, it says I should be from 10st 9 , that's too much. I'm aiming for 14 to 14.1/2 and have been for about the last 5 years



I once got down to 9st 2lb when I was banging the miles in ( running about 100 miles a week in training ) Some of our customers discreetly asked one of my colleagues if I had cancer as I'd lost so much weight in a short space of time. The people in my life who weren't runners thought that I looked ill, the runners that I knew would say " You're looking fit Kev " 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I once got down to 9st 2lb when I was banging the miles in ( running about 100 miles a week in training ) Some of our customers discreetly asked one of my colleagues if I had cancer as I'd lost so much weight in a short space of time. The people in my life who weren't runners thought that I looked ill, the runners that I knew would say " You're looking fit Kev " 😁



I’m struggling to lose anything. Even the amount of exercise I do doesn’t seem to help. I must still be eating too much. I need to give the intermittent fasting another go. That seems to be the one thing that works.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m struggling to lose anything. Even the amount of exercise I do doesn’t seem to help. I must still be eating too much. I need to give the intermittent fasting another go. That seems to be the one thing that works.



I've got the Michael Moseley " Fast 800 " book sitting on the bookshelf from when Mrs Tenkaykev started her weight loss initiative. I need to be in the right frame of mind to start on a plan or I'll just drift off it. When I had races scheduled it was easier to keep focus.


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Even has a massive workshop for your sewing and Brian‘s woodworking. If it was me, I think it might be a home gym.



Just think how many bikes you could get in that workshop . 😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Just think how many bikes you could get in that workshop . 😀



Or two, possibly three pairs of Welshie's bloomers...


----------



## Exlaser2 (11 Nov 2022)

Afternoon all , My birthday present from Mrs exlaser has just arrived , 😀😀 (two weeks late because of post brexit customs problems ) .

Will unpack it after lunch plus I have the front lawn to mow too before the weather turns.
I don’t want to rush these things 😀😀

Ps. Weight wise I am still 13’ 13” so my weight lose program is definitely not working . 😂


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2022)

I've just wandered down to Tesco and back via Screwfix. It's tropical out there, bright sunshine and about 17 degrees with a gentle breeze. I saw a butterfly, and Mrs Tenkaykev has informed me that she's seen spring flowers coming out! There were quite a few people in T shirts, plus one buxom young lady in a crop top 😎


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Or two, possibly three pairs of Welshie's bloomers...





Oi you. Do. Not. Diss. Them bloomers


----------



## Paulus (11 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've just wandered down to Tesco and back via Screwfix. It's tropical out there, bright sunshine and about 17 degrees with a gentle breeze. I saw a butterfly, and Mrs Tenkaykev has informed me that she's seen spring flowers coming out! There were quite a few people in T shirts, plus one buxom young lady in a crop top 😎



We still have bees feeding on the flowers. The flowers should of gone by now, and the bees should be hibernating.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Your lucky. Where I live can't even be called a hamlet.


How about a Pentrefyn?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> How about a Pentrefyn?





My Welsh is totally crap


----------



## rustybolts (11 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My Welsh is totally crap



cewyll mawr


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My Welsh is totally crap


You really should try to learn the native tongue.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You really should try to learn the native tongue.





I have grandchildren who are fluent Welsh speakers.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have grandchildren who are fluent Welsh speakers.


They could be saying anything about you, and you'd have no idea what they were saying?


----------



## Paulus (12 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have grandchildren who are fluent Welsh speakers.



They could just be making it up, you wouldn't know.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2022)

Coooeeee. Its a lot drier today than it has been over the last week or so.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2022)

Good(ish) morning.
Had a call at 0700 to tell me the auntie has had a fall and will be on the floor till the ambulance arrives (5 hours).
May sound harsh but we did all we could to get her to go to a care home and she refused. I have my work cut out with my health and MrsD......so we have phoned a niece (that she can't stand) and left it with her to sort out.


----------



## pawl (12 Nov 2022)

Up early to watch the woman's rugby final .First time I’ve watched woman’s rugby .Cracking game.


----------



## Dirk (12 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Fed up with this house moving waiting game. It seems to take all of my enthusiasm away.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good(ish) morning.
> Had a call at 0700 to tell me the auntie has had a fall and will be on the floor till the ambulance arrives (5 hours).
> May sound harsh but we did all we could to get her to go to a care home and she refused. I have my work cut out with my health and MrsD......so we have phoned a niece (that she can't stand) and left it with her to sort out.





You have to take care of yourself and Mrs D. You both come first.


----------



## pawl (12 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good(ish) morning.
> Had a call at 0700 to tell me the auntie has had a fall and will be on the floor till the ambulance arrives (5 hours).
> May sound harsh but we did all we could to get her to go to a care home and she refused. I have my work cut out with my health and MrsD......so we have phoned a niece (that she can't stand) and left it with her to sort out.



Sorry to hear that.Before I retired it was a situation that I was involved in .You may have already thought about this but can you persuade your aunt to have a look round a residential home..Must be a very difficult time for you.


----------



## pawl (12 Nov 2022)

That’s it New Zealand won Won’t be Watching Broken Wood Mysteries again 😊😊😊

Great game.👍


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> That’s it New Zealand won Won’t be Watching Broken Wood Mysteries again 😊😊😊



That's my telly for tonight as there's nothing else on. There's a Broken Wood mysteries on the Drama channel at 6.

We have yet another  start here so full waterproofs were required for my walk. Hardly anyone else on the trail which wasn't surprising given it was so miserable.

Porridge finished so a nice big hot mug of Barleycup now.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2022)

We have sunshine and blue skies here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks. Had a lovely meal at our friends house last night. He's a very good cook and has attended several cookery schools. 
I took a bottle of English sparkling wine as well as a decent red and there was quite a lot of wine drunk over the course of the evening. We're having a quiet day today, no parkrun and just a gentle stroll to the van lady to get a few things.
Have a peaceful day folks.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> just a gentle stroll to the van lady



Say hi to Maggie for me.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Sorry to hear that.Before I retired it was a situation that I was involved in .You may have already thought about this but can you persuade your aunt to have a look round a residential home..Must be a very difficult time for you.



About 3 years ago I took her around several care homes. She chose one .....everything went through but at the last moment she changed her mind. This happened twice more. At that point I gave up


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2022)

One of my twin grandsons is in Cardiff today. He is going to watch Wales V Argentina. Should be a good game.


----------



## pawl (12 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> About 3 years ago I took her around several care homes. She chose one .....everything went through but at the last moment she changed her mind. This happened twice more. At that point I gave up



Sorry to hear that Dave7.Must make life very difficult for you.It’s always at the back of your mind.
I found a place for my brother He was ready to move in but unfortunately he died just before he was ready to move in ,Initially he was reluctant to move in but after spending the day there he changed his mind I went to pick him up in the evening he wanted to stay.He told me why initially he was reluctant to move because he would have to sell his flat and that was my inheritance.He burst into tears when I told him to give me permission to put the flat on the market to fund the placement. The above events unfortunately beat me to it
Hope the situation gets resolved for you.


----------



## pawl (12 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That's my telly for tonight as there's nothing else on. There's a Broken Wood mysteries on the Drama channel at 6.
> 
> We have yet another  start here so full waterproofs were required for my walk. Hardly anyone else on the trail which wasn't surprising given it was so miserable.
> 
> Porridge finished so a nice big hot mug of Barleycup now.



We’re up to date with Broken Wood There May May be a new series next year Hope they bring back Father Brown


----------



## pawl (12 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That's my telly for tonight as there's nothing else on. There's a Broken Wood mysteries on the Drama channel at 6.
> 
> We have yet another  start here so full waterproofs were required for my walk. Hardly anyone else on the trail which wasn't surprising given it was so miserable.
> 
> Porridge finished so a nice big hot mug of Barleycup now.



Porridge is still on Gold 😊


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> We’re up to date with Broken Wood There May May be a new series next year Hope they bring back Father Brown


If he was killed in the last series, how are they going to "bring him back"?
That could be the series storyline there.


----------



## rustybolts (12 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> If he was killed in the last series, how are they going to "bring him back"?
> That could be the series storyline there.



maybe it was all a dream , as they used in Dallas many years ago !!!


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2022)

rustybolts said:


> maybe it was all a dream , as they used in Dallas many years ago !!!


Bobby stepping out of the shower you mean?

What had Pam been eating before going to bed.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2022)

I've made a dozen cornflake cakes tonight.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> I've made a dozen cornflake cakes tonight.


How many are still intact?


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> How many are still intact?



All, at the moment, they're for when the family visit tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> All, at the moment, they're for when the family visit tomorrow.


How's your willpower?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Nov 2022)

Wales won against Argentina. My grandson will be happy.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Wales won against Argentina. My grandson will be happy.


A case of

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KD_1Z8iUDho


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Nov 2022)

Night night everyone . 😀

My birthday present after it’s been unwrapped. I might even use it tomorrow. 😀


----------



## Dave7 (13 Nov 2022)

Serious question......don't mess me around you lot.
If this message shows up please let me know.
Our complete Virgin package went down yesterday ie TV, landline, mobiles.
I am just double checking.
Problem is I have no way of contacting Virgin to get it sorted.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question......don't mess me around you lot.
> If this message shows up please let me know.
> Our complete Virgin package went down yesterday ie TV, landline, mobiles.
> I am just double checking.
> Problem is I have no way of contacting Virgin to get it sorted.



All present and correct 👍


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question......don't mess me around you lot.
> If this message shows up please let me know.
> Our complete Virgin package went down yesterday ie TV, landline, mobiles.
> I am just double checking.
> Problem is I have no way of contacting Virgin to get it sorted.





I can see the message Dave.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2022)

Coooooeeeee. Dark but calm here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## The Jogger (13 Nov 2022)

Buenos dias, will be 20 here today, cooling down especially in the evening but no heating yet, unlike this time last year.


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Got to wait in until 11am as someone is coming around to buy a lawnmower and strimmer that I've sold on FB.
We'll go out for a walk around Baggy Point afterwards, as the weather's looking good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Got to wait in until 11am as someone is coming around to buy a lawnmower and Strummer that I've sold on FB.
> We'll go out for a walk around Baggy Point afterwards, as the weather's looking good.



Thought I’d get in first with the guitar reference🎸


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2022)

Morning. I went out really early and had a very gentle 10k plod, home for a nice bath, eaten my porridge and now it's cuppa time and it's not even 9am. 

The normal tv channels are poor tonight but I see the Dad's Army film is on ITV3. I never saw it so might give that a go, then there's a Rebus on the Drama channel at 9 so that will be me sorted for this evening.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2022)

I have a load of washing in the machine as it's going to be 17 deg and very sunny here. After today its downhill all the way.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2022)

The top of my right foot is a bit tender and there is a slight bruise on it this morning. I'm thinking slight tendonitis due to the running and maybe the lacing being too tight so I think I will experiment with different lacing techniques.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The top of my right foot is a bit tender and there is a slight bruise on it this morning. I'm thinking slight tendonitis due to the running and maybe the lacing being too tight so I think I will experiment with different lacing techniques.


Knot at one end, then run the lace up through all the holes?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Knot at one end, then run the lace up through all the holes?



I'm thinking something along that line, maybe missing out the area of the foot that is tender. There's a few different methods on YouTube. Something like this I think.


----------



## pawl (13 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The top of my right foot is a bit tender and there is a slight bruise on it this morning. I'm thinking slight tendonitis due to the running and maybe the lacing being too tight so I think I will experiment with different lacing techniques.



Try using a fell runners knot Don’t ask me to describe how to tie it Google have several videos.Might be worth trying Good luck


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm thinking something along that line, maybe missing out the area of the foot that is tender. There's a few different methods on YouTube. Something like this I think.





Mo1959 said:


> I'm thinking something along that line, maybe missing out the area of the foot that is tender. There's a few different methods on YouTube. Something like this I think.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 667840


Okay, why didn't that picture show in your post before I replied to it?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Okay, why didn't that picture show in your post before I replied to it?



Because I added it later.


----------



## Paulus (13 Nov 2022)

Good morning all from a misty Barnet. 
Dishwasher emptied and now a cleaning cycle on as it was a bit wiffy. 
Washing machine also, a cleaner going through that as well.
Pancakes and strawberries for breakfast, and now out to Trent Park with the dog for a walk through the woods.
Lunch will be taken at the Green Dragon where they do very fine roast beef dinners.
It's a tough life being retired.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Because I added it later.


Visible in the quote as I was replying, but not in the post itself, when replying.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2022)

Well I never. Its the 12th November and I have a rose blooming and another flower as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2022)

Southern fried chicken today.

And my washing is nearly dry. Hoorah


----------



## Paulus (13 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well I never. Its the 12th November and I have a rose blooming and another flower as well.
> 
> View attachment 667851
> 
> ...








Dahlias in my front garden, under a still flowering fuchsia bush.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Nov 2022)

Well that’s been a productive weekend. 💪

About 100 yards from my house some big ash trees are being felled. Tree surgeons were happy for me to take stuff away (once they’ve gone) so I got about 500kg of wood last night. They had helpfully cut it into small rings of about 10” so it was easy to load. Word got round fast and the place was packed with SUVs and folk grabbing what they could. There were a couple of fairly big logs so me and another guy used our chainsaws and divvied them between us.

I collected 250kg more this morning and have been splitting and stacking it since. 🪓

Knackered now, need a nap!


----------



## pawl (13 Nov 2022)

Cut part of the Leylandil hedging this morning Filled the garden waste bin..Rest will have to wait until bin is emptied


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2022)

I have slobbed all day.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have slobbed all day.


Normal day then?


----------



## pawl (13 Nov 2022)

Just sitting here having a it of a think ,having thunk Middle aged cyclist dressed i Lycra are called Mamil.
Those of us more advanced in years as far as I know aren’t called anything other than by some four wheeled maniacs.How about OMILS .Old men in Lycra.Our in my case VOMIL. Very old man in Lycra


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Just sitting here having a it of a think ,having thunk Middle aged cyclist dressed i Lycra are called Mamil.
> Those of us more advanced in years as far as I know aren’t called anything other than by some four wheeled maniacs.How about OMILS .Old men in Lycra.Our in my case VOMIL. Very old man in Lycra


You going somewhere?


----------



## pawl (13 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You going somewhere?



No Any suggestions?But we’re ever it is i would like to be transported there by pedal power.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Nov 2022)

Had a bit of a relapse this afternoon and felt full of cold. Mrs tenkaykev suggested that I self medicate with a glass of whisky. I had an unopened bottle of " Smoky Black " a peaty version of the Famous Grouse " which is on offer at Tesco at £14 Club card price. I also had an unopened bottle of " Glen Marnoch " a single malt peaty whisky from Aldi which came recommended. In the interests of science I cracked open both and poured a snifter of each. I was disappointed with the Smoky Black, it tasted thin and harsh to my cold ridden palate, and didn't have much body or nose. The Glen Marnoch was head and shoulders above the grouse. It reminded me of " Big Peat " which I enjoyed tremendously.
Anyway must crack on, I've got a cold to cure...🥃


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> No Any suggestions?But we’re ever it is i would like to be transported there by pedal power.


Upwards!


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Upwards!
> View attachment 667926



Saddle looks a bit high...


----------



## Paulus (13 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Saddle looks a bit high...



And the chain is a bit slack.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Had a bit of a relapse this afternoon and felt full of cold. Mrs tenkaykev suggested that I self medicate with a glass of whisky. I had an unopened bottle of " Smoky Black " a peaty version of the Famous Grouse " which is on offer at Tesco at £14 Club card price. I also had an unopened bottle of " Glen Marnoch " a single malt peaty whisky from Aldi which came recommended. In the interests of science I cracked open both and poured a snifter of each. I was disappointed with the Smoky Black, it tasted thin and harsh to my cold ridden palate, and didn't have much body or nose. The Glen Marnoch was head and shoulders above the grouse. It reminded me of " Big Peat " which I enjoyed tremendously.
> Anyway must crack on, I've got a cold to cure...🥃


Notice the use of the past tense, had.
You got them no more?


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Notice the use of the past tense, had.
> You got them no more?



had in the " unopened " sense.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Just sitting here having a it of a think ,having thunk Middle aged cyclist dressed i Lycra are called Mamil.
> Those of us more advanced in years as far as I know aren’t called anything other than by some four wheeled maniacs.How about OMILS .Old men in Lycra.Our in my case VOMIL. Very old man in Lycra



I don't wear lycra.


----------



## rustybolts (13 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well I never. Its the 12th November and I have a rose blooming and another flower as well.
> 
> View attachment 667851
> 
> ...



That would be yer global warming/warning . The Botanic Gardens in Dublin are experiencing a lot of similar out of season behavior, so much so it made the news. Temperatures in Ireland are 6 degrees above what they usually are in mid November


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well I never. Its the 12th November and I have a rose blooming and another flower as well.
> 
> View attachment 667851
> 
> ...


You appear to be a day behind everyone else.


----------



## Paulus (13 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You appear to be a day behind everyone else.



There is an imaginary dateline along Offers dyke.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> There is an imaginary dateline along Offers dyke.


Could be one explanation.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You appear to be a day behind everyone else.





Story of my life


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Story of my life


You get to enjoy Sunday tomorrow.


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> I don't wear lycra.



I do . Two years ago it was fine. These days I look like a over stuffed sausage. 😂😂


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

First? Nobody else up?
Off to DFS this morning to order a sh1tload of furniture.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2022)

Coooooooooeeeeeeee. Shopping day for us, so Newtown it is.

Calm and dry here so that's a plus

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I do . Two years ago it was fine. These days I look like a over stuffed sausage. 😂😂



Carry on regardless, and, avoid mirrors is my advice


----------



## Paulus (14 Nov 2022)

Morning all. 
It's another misty start to the day here. 
The plumber is coming this morning, he has been unwell for a couple of weeks and is getting back to working from today. The shower will be working properly, hopefully, from today. 
All the usual stuff to do, and all day to do it. 
Plus, I am aiming to get out on the bike for a while. 
Another busy day in paradise beckons


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooooooooeeeeeeee. Shopping day for us, so Newtown it is.
> 
> Calm and dry here so that's a plus
> 
> Stay safe peeps.


Shopping day, on a Sunday?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2022)

May I bore you with the saga of our internet......NO??? tough, as you are getting it 
The whole lot crashed on Saturday......no tv, landlines or whatsapp** type stuff. Did all the normal reboot stuff but no success.
**strangely MrsDs mobile worked intermittently.
Anyway, some 30+ hours later it decided to come back.
Tired today so up for a pee and back to bed till nearly 0800.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> May I bore you with the saga of our internet......NO??? tough, as you are getting it
> The whole lot crashed on Saturday......no tv, landlines or whatsapp** type stuff. Did all the normal reboot stuff but no success.
> **strangely MrsDs mobile worked intermittently.
> *Anyway, some 30+ hours later it decided to come back.*
> Tired today so up for a pee and back to bed till nearly 0800.


Where'd it been?


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where'd it been?



Do you know.....it didn't tell me. It went and came back and didn't even offer an apology


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2022)

From my facebook page this morning, the oldies are the best.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Carry on regardless, and, avoid mirrors is my advice



I do lol , the one good thing is it makes me less likely to have a coffee stop 😂😀


----------



## pawl (14 Nov 2022)

Not seen Mo this morning Hope she’s ok


----------



## pawl (14 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> From my facebook page this morning, the oldies are the best.
> 
> 
> View attachment 668000



Reminds me of this one.

A man went into the chemists and asked do you sell cordons.
Yes sir we do. 
Do you fit them
Yes sir we do.
Then wash your hands a want a quarter of cough drops.


----------



## gavroche (14 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> First? Nobody else up?
> Off to DFS this morning to order a sh1tload of furniture.



The salesman will be robbing his hands and will be happy for the rest of the day.


----------



## rustybolts (14 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Not seen Mo this morning Hope she’s ok



shes probably galloping valiantly across the heath and moors as i speak


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Not seen Mo this morning Hope she’s ok



I’m here, just nothing exciting to say  Usual Groundhog Day of an early run, breakfast some browsing then out for another wander before lunch which consisted of cold chicken pasta with tomato and cucumber and a large mug of decaf tea. See, told you it was boring.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

rustybolts said:


> shes probably galloping valiantly across the heath and moors as i speak


Another "chill hilly willy walk"!

I think she'll be tucking into another load of porridge.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m here, just nothing exciting to say  Usual Groundhog Day of an early run, breakfast some browsing then out for another wander before lunch which consisted of cold chicken pasta with tomato and cucumber and a large mug of decaf tea. See, told you it was boring.


You've had lunch, already!
What'll you do for the rest of the day?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've had lunch, already!
> What'll you do for the rest of the day?



I did think about a bimble but thinking seems to be as far as I get these days. It’s very overcast and dismal out which doesn’t help. I may even be tempted to have a siesta


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I did think about a bimble but thinking seems to be as far as I get these days. It’s very overcast and dismal out which doesn’t help. *I may even be tempted to have a siesta *


Isn't that a car!


----------



## pawl (14 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m here, just nothing exciting to say  Usual Groundhog Day of an early run, breakfast some browsing then out for another wander before lunch which consisted of cold chicken pasta with tomato and cucumber and a large mug of decaf tea. See, told you it was boring.



Think I might hibernate for the next siX weeks Another two weeks of I’m A Prat Get Me Out Of Here and six weeks of football on TV


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2022)

That was disappointing, eased my Good Lady into her wheelchair and pushed round to a favourite cafe for lunch, and they were closed. I've had to wheel her round to Cassalax in Roland Avenue.


----------



## pawl (14 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I did think about a bimble but thinking seems to be as far as I get these days. It’s very overcast and dismal out which doesn’t help. I may even be tempted to have a siesta



Monday is usually a day I get out on the bike Not today.Foggy and damp.Did half an hour on the turbo and a bit of stretching


----------



## pawl (14 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Isn't that a car!



If i didn’t know better I would have thought you had made a spelling mistake 😊😊😊


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2022)

I have returned from the heaving metropolis of Newtown. Shopping done. Filled my car up with petrol ( in the tank classic not In the car itself of course). My bank account is a lot lighter now.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2022)

@Dirk .....I trust this won't get me banned but we have just had fish, chips and mushy peas


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk .....I trust this won't get me banned but we have just had fish, chips and mushy peas



On a Monday! What are you thinking.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> On a Monday! What are you thinking.



I know......sacriledge isn't it.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2022)

I have grazed, mainly on rubbish.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2022)

I've been for a bimble, I've been flashing for most of the morning , first half of the ride done in mist of varying thickness I needed lights and radar, I rode my Meriden loop and pedalled 25 miles. A bit claggy under the wheels and I had to take care as it was slippery in places, the lumpiest of the loops I do now its the slowest one and It felt it today with my lack of miles, but it was good to get out and do some pedalling.


----------



## 12boy (14 Nov 2022)

Been very busy since early September...drove 750 miles down to Albuquerque New Mexico and back again a few days later. with my sister, her dachsund and her cockatiel. she has a lot of experience with garage sales, estate sales and selling stuff on Ebay and Amazon, so we divided all the stuff my wife had hoarded into categories...give to charity, sell on line and then when I can get a space in an indoor flea market, sell the rest. she stayed a month and then I drove the trip down and back to return her home. Then more time spent purging rented storage space. At the moment I am back in Albuquerque and hope, weather permitting, to go home on 11/25, after Thanksgiving here on the 25th. I would like to stay put at home until I go to southern Mexico where my Brothrr in law and his wife live for a couple of weeks. l am awaiting a notification from the Canoo electric van company sometime in 2023 that they will have their electric minibuses available for sale and test drives. If I like one I will buy one....they seem bitchin to me. 
Be well and safe amigos.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> The salesman will be robbing his hands and will be happy for the rest of the day.



Didn't happen.
Just about to go out this morning and we had a phone call from our vendors estate agents.
Turns out that their purchase, at the top of the chain, has fallen through due to legal issues concerning the land registry entry of the property they wanted to move to. They are now desperately searching for another suitable property.
This has put us back at least another 8 weeks minimum. 
So much for moving in by Christmas.


----------



## Paulus (14 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Didn't happen.
> Just about to go out this morning and we had a phone call from our vendors estate agents.
> Turns out that their purchase, at the top of the chain, has fallen through due to legal issues concerning the land registry entry of the property they wanted to move to. They are now desperately searching for another suitable property.
> This has put us back at least another 8 weeks minimum.
> So much for moving in by Christmas.



This house buying lark is fraught with problems that are totally out of our control.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @Dirk .....I trust this won't get me banned but we have just had fish, chips and mushy peas


You might have got away with it, had you not mentioned the mushy peas.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Didn't happen.
> Just about to go out this morning and we had a phone call from our vendors estate agents.
> Turns out that their purchase, at the top of the chain, has fallen through due to legal issues concerning the land registry entry of the property they wanted to move to. They are now desperately searching for another suitable property.
> This has put us back at least another 8 weeks minimum.
> So much for moving in by Christmas.





That's the problem with a chain. All it needs is one party to have problems and it's bam. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You might have got away with it, had you not mentioned the mushy peas.


 
No point pretending as with mushy peas you will hear me farting all tomorrow morning


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> No point pretending as with mushy peas you will hear me farting all tomorrow morning


The wind will be to the North tomorrow, I'm to the east of you.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 668067


I see one little problem...

You don't cook a salad, but you can make a hell of a mess making one.
Easier answer is, don't use the kitchen!


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2022)

Currently watching womans Rugby League England v New Zealand, something strange about seeing a Ladies Haka, though one of the New Zealand players looks somewhat masculine.


----------



## Paulus (14 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Currently watching womans Rugby League England v New Zealand, something strange about seeing a Ladies Haka, though one of the New Zealand players looks somewhat masculine.



I watched a bit of the game. The woman you allude to does look like the twin of the NZ coach.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> That's the problem with a chain. All it needs is one party to have problems and it's bam. Sorry to hear this.



There are only 3 in the chain - our buyers, us and our vendors.
The vendors were buying an apartment that was a probate sale, so no chain above them.
The problem seems to have been that the land they thought belonged to the property they were buying, wasn't featuring on the land registry search. Thought they were getting a garden and parking spaces only to find that they belong to another property. It just seems lax to me that it has taken this far along the process for this to come to light. 
Angry doesn't come anywhere near close to describing how we felt this morning!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> There are only 3 in the chain - our buyers, us and our vendors.
> The vendors were buying an apartment that was a probate sale, so no chain above them.
> The problem seems to have been that the land they thought belonged to the property they were buying, wasn't featuring on the land registry search. Thought they were getting a garden and parking spaces only to find that they belong to another property. It just seems lax to me that it has taken this far along the process for this to come to light.
> Angry doesn't come anywhere near close to describing how we felt this morning!





Surely the solicitor should have seen that sooner when he made the searches.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Surely the solicitor should have seen that sooner when he made the searches.


Only if they were doing the job and not handing it down to a junior to do the search.

There's one or two round here that'll be in a similar mess when they go to sell.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2022)

Morning. I’m going to get myself out with the head torch for an early walk as we have rain due around 8 that’s to be on all day.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2022)

Cooooeee. Its dark and hissing down with rain. I wonder what I will do today.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2022)

Hello all. Hissing down here also.
Its that day when our daughter visits to clean up and force feed us


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2022)

Dirk......no help to you this but it worried me that you were planning shopping for furniture when things can and sadly do go wrong with house moves (I speak from experience).
I hope all works out well for you.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2022)

Help needed.
All my emojis/smiley faces have gone.
In fact the whole top line is faded out ie I cannot alter text size etc.
There must be something obvious that I am missing.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2022)

Good morning from a soggy Coventry,  its blowing a bit as well, another drive over to the toyshop this morning, I'm picking up the Granddaughters Xmas presents this time.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2022)

Smilies have suddenly come back


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Smilies have suddenly come back



I had that happen a couple of times.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Going to see our estate agent this morning to see if she has any updates on the situation. All is not lost, I think, so long as our purchasers are prepared to hang on.



welsh dragon said:


> Surely the solicitor should have seen that sooner when he made the searches.


Our land registry searches were done very early in the process.


Dave7 said:


> Dirk......no help to you this but it worried me that you were planning shopping for furniture when things can and sadly do go wrong with house moves (I speak from experience).
> I hope all works out well for you.


We were intending to take advantage of sale prices, which end today.
We need new sofas here anyway but we're hoping that, if we ordered yesterday, they would hold the delivery until we moved. Looks like we'll have to hold back until the new year sales now.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2022)

Hilly Willy walk done. 

The sky is getting very heavy so well timed I think. I suspect the rain will be here soon and it’s to be pretty heavy all day. The roads and trails aren’t getting a chance to dry up before we get more.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> We were intending to take advantage of sale prices, which end today.



I think you’ll find with DFS that there will be another one starting tomorrow


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2022)

The forecast was correct.  Is here now and to be heavy all day


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think you’ll find with DFS that there will be another one starting tomorrow



A bit like Oak Furniture Land who seem to have permanent sales


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The forecast was correct.  Is here now and to be heavy all day



Pissitively possing down here.


----------



## Exlaser2 (15 Nov 2022)

Morning folks . Try and stay dry is the advice of the day I think . 😀😀


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A bit like Oak Furniture Land who seem to have permanent sales





They don't have very good reviews. Expensive and not good quality so I have heard.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeee. Its dark and hissing down with rain.* I wonder what I will do today.*
> 
> Stay safe peeps.


The same as yesterday, as little as possible.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The forecast was correct.  Is here now and to be heavy all day


It'll not be all day, you've snow headed your way.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> The same as yesterday, as little as possible.





Sounds like an excellent plan to me


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> They don't have very good reviews. Expensive and not good quality so I have heard.



I/we actually kitted out our dining room with their stuff eg table, 6 chairs, wall unit, nest of tables and a cupboard. We have had it for 7+ years now and it is still fine.
One thing they don't tell you (small print) is that you have to wax it every year for the guaranty to stand. I did it once!!! Real PITA.


----------



## Paulus (15 Nov 2022)

Good morning from a soggy Barnet. 
The dog has been walked and is now drying off on a pile of old towels. 
I have to go out and get some fruit as the fruit bowl is empty. I may wait for rain to slacken off a bit first.


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> They don't have very good reviews. Expensive and not good quality so I have heard.



Heard the same Faulty woodwork if I remember they were reviewed on rogue traders for not taking responsibility for faulty furniture


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2022)

It’s just stopped raining 😊😊😊The sun has got its hat on hip hip hooray


----------



## Paulus (15 Nov 2022)

The rain has stopped here also and the sun is trying to come out from behind the clouds. Not with much success though. 
I ended up driving to the shops, as I decided not to go on the bike and get very wet.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2022)

OUCH that hurt.
As I have said, that Covid has taken most of the strength and feeling from my legs.
So.......when a bulb blew I dragged a chair out to stand on.
Got part way up, leg gave way and I went asre over t*t.
Not sure what I caught it on but left leg was bleeding a lot. Daughter was here to administer 1st aid. aahh well, I had worse in the trenches


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> OUCH that hurt.
> As I have said, that Covid has taken most of the strength and feeling from my legs.
> So.......when a bulb blew I dragged a chair out to stand on.
> Got part way up, leg gave way and I went asre over t*t.
> Not sure what I caught it on but left leg was bleeding a lot. Daughter was here to administer 1st aid. aahh well, I had worse in the trenches



Oh dear. Take care


----------



## Paulus (15 Nov 2022)

I hope the bleeding has stopped and you are alright. You might hurt a bit later if there is any bruising.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> OUCH that hurt.
> As I have said, that Covid has taken most of the strength and feeling from my legs.
> So.......when a bulb blew I dragged a chair out to stand on.
> Got part way up, leg gave way and I went asre over t*t.
> Not sure what I caught it on but left leg was bleeding a lot. Daughter was here to administer 1st aid. aahh well, I had worse in the trenches


Did you damage the chair?


Hope you're both okay.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> I hope the bleeding has stopped and you are alright. You might hurt a bit later if there is any bruising.



Yep. Ribs are a bit sore. Leg is well strapped and hopefully bleeding has stopped now.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yep. Ribs are a bit sore. Leg is well strapped and hopefully bleeding has stopped now.


You strapped a limb that was bleeding? 
How bad was the bleeding?


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2022)

Just been notified that I have been in close contact on Nov 10 who has covid. That was six days ago Not feeling any symptoms Will have to get a test kit tomorrow

Edit 
Not experiencing any symptoms Just done a L F T.Negative 
I was in the garden centre that particular day.Quite likely I was no ware near the person who recorded the positive Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2022)

The rain eventually stopped so I just popped out for a 20 minute stroll to stretch the legs and get some fresh air after being cooped up most of the day. It’s turning cold now.

I’ll make a slice of toast and cuppa then watch Dalziel and Pascoe at 8.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yep. Ribs are a bit sore. Leg is well strapped and hopefully bleeding has stopped now.



Was it an Oak Furniture Land chair?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2022)

Cooooeeeee. Am I first to post today? 

Its dark abs its a tad cold here as well. 

I read somewhere yesterday that Morrisons are charging a whopping £8.25 for a box of 240 Yorkshire tea bags.. Things are going mad.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2022)

Good morning all. No rain at the moment, but it's on it's way later on.
Lightly toasted bagel with garlic and herb cream cheese and smoked salmon for breakfast 
I'm hoping to get out on the bike for a while later on, after the dog has been walked and a few domestics have been done. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2022)

Good morning all, didn't sleep a lot last night, I'll be having a kip later.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2022)

Well I am still here (I think). Leg is sore but I am leaving it covered until tomorrow. Ribs are sore where I landed but I don't think anything is broken.
Today will definitely be a chill day.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2022)

Morning. A cold and misty start here. I’ve had a little 3 mile shuffle in the dark.

Better make the most of a dry day as it’s back to another solid day of rain tomorrow. I think I’ll need to shop as I only have 2 slices of bread left.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks, 
Mrs TKK is off out with the “ Portland Girls “ for lunch ( the name of the hospital ward they all worked on ) 
I’m almost free of the lurgy with just a residual headache and sore throat. I’ll head out for a walk later, nothing epic like Mo, just a “ see if the legs still work “ perambulation.
Stay safe folks 👍☕️🌧️


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Highlight of the day is a 2.30 pm appointment at the docs to have my bloods done.
Something to look forwards to.


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Highlight of the day is a 2.30 pm appointment at the docs to have my bloods done.
> Something to look forwards to.



Always have a focus for the day, no matter how mundane it might be.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Mrs TKK is off out with the “ Portland Girls “ for lunch ( the name of the hospital ward they all worked on )
> I’m almost free of the lurgy with just a residual headache and sore throat. I’ll head out for a walk later, nothing epic like Mo, *just a “ see if the legs still work “ perambulation.*
> Stay safe folks 👍☕️🌧️


Suppose they decide to stop working at the furthest point from home?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Well I am still here (I think). Leg is sore but I am leaving it covered until tomorrow. Ribs are sore where I landed but I don't think anything is broken.
> Today will definitely be a chill day.



Just noticed you 'event'
Hope you get better soon


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Nov 2022)

I'm back
not been well for a few days - lets just say stomach problems and leave the details

annoying thing was that I took the tablets as recommended by a pharmacist - which said to contact a GP if the symptons didn;t go after 3 days
so on the 4th day I went to the GP's surgery for 8a.m.
Was told I could only get a telehone consultation - which is fine - but "it might be tomorrow now"
firstly "now" - reception only opens at 8 and it was 2 minutes past - how can it be 'now'
also - what about the next 24 hours - is it safe to keep taking the tablets???
I explained the tablets problems and they said that someone - who may not have been a doctor - would check and ring back that day
well that was the day before yesterday
no phone call
no missed calls

they don;t actually know what tablets I am taking - probably just the Immodium you would expect - but they don't know
Clearly anyone who knows stuff would check with a Pharmacist as well - but I believe that a Pharmacist would be obliged to say "You need to see a Doctor" as it has gone past the number of days.
And I could go to the Urgent Care centre
I didn;t do either of these because the problem got better - but they don't know that

and I have know several people who, if told by a GP surgery that they will get a phone call, would believ that the Grat and WOnderful GP will be all wise and all knowing and will ring when they can
and - they don;t want to 'be a trouble'


ANyway - I feel a complaint coming on - I'm not after causing trouble - but sometimes things need to be highlighted because my one relatively minor problem might just be a symptom of something bigger

NOTE - I am not saying the GP surgery is rubbish and incompetent - it is just that the system has forced a situation that shouldn't exists

but lets not go all NACA


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I'm back
> not been well for a few days - lets just say stomach problems and leave the details
> 
> annoying thing was that I took the tablets as recommended by a pharmacist - which said to contact a GP if the symptons didn;t go after 3 days
> ...





The NHS at it's finest. Hope your feeling good better.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I'm back
> not been well for a few days - lets just say stomach problems and leave the details
> 
> annoying thing was that I took the tablets as recommended by a pharmacist - which said to contact a GP if the symptons didn;t go after 3 days
> ...



I really believe the whole country, including our once great NHS is totally broken and the best we can even hope for is just a very modest recovery which is going to take at least 6 years if we’re lucky.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I really believe the whole country, including our once great NHS is totally broken and the best we can even hope for is just a very modest recovery which is going to take at least 6 years if we’re lucky.





I think your right


----------



## Dave7 (16 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I really believe the whole country, including our once great NHS is totally broken and the best we can even hope for is just a very modest recovery which is going to take at least 6 years if we’re lucky.



Yep....fully agree.
We have been with this surgery since early 80s and on the few occasions we needed it, it was excellent.
Can't even speak to a Doctor now and tbh, one of them I can't understand.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yep....fully agree.
> We have been with this surgery since early 80s and on the few occasions we needed it, it was excellent.
> Can't even speak to a Doctor now and tbh, one of them I can't understand.



If you go past the surgery my Good Lady uses at the time they are handing out the appointments there will be a queue snaking down the street, if you phone you're unlikely to get through, if you do it will take half to three quarters of an hour and all the appointments will be gone, most surgeries are the same, the best way to see a doctor is to have an emergency, but you'll have to wait for an ambulance and spend a lot of time in A & E.


----------



## 12boy (16 Nov 2022)

Sorry to hear of your NHS troubles. I have always envied your system. I pay quite a bit for insurance and make appts way in advance.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2022)

When we were out to lunch earlier I had the healthy option, jacket spud with tuna and salad, I got back from yoga a bit Hungary and wobbly legged, when my Good lady suggested going out for lunch I said, "sounds like a good idea", we ended up at Jubilee Junction in Jubilee crescent and dropped into Asda on the way back.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Nov 2022)

I tootled off to Screwfix which is on a small industrial estate. Noticed a board for a café in one of the units promising “ Bournemouth roasted coffee “ so I thought I’d give it a try. Very small with only a couple of tables, I think their main custom must be takeaways from workers in neighbouring units. Coffee was good and I spotted a bicycle sales / service/ repair business a couple of units down. Wandered back before the rain returned. Legs are weak still so I’ll take it easy for a few more days.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> If you go past the surgery my Good Lady uses at the time they are handing out the appointments there will be a queue snaking down the street, if you phone you're unlikely to get through, if you do it will take half to three quarters of an hour and all the appointments will be gone, most surgeries are the same, the best way to see a doctor is to have an emergency, but you'll have to wait for an ambulance and spend a lot of time in A & E.



and as a result the ambulances and A&E are over loaded
and social services ar over loaded and underfunded to the extent that people ready to come out of hospital can;t because the care is not available
which over loads the hospital bed system

On top of that the new Royal in Liverpool has opened with less beds than the old one because not as many are needed anymore as people go home earlier
or they did when the hospital was designed

wonderful!!!
(stopping there before I get sent out and told to go to 'the other place')


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> and as a result the ambulances and A&E are over loaded
> and social services ar over loaded and underfunded to the extent that people ready to come out of hospital can;t because the care is not available
> which over loads the hospital bed system
> 
> ...


And if they'd specified narrower beds, they'd have had more space on the wards.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> And if they'd specified narrower beds, they'd have had more space on the wards.



But then they'd have problems with patients that the beds don't fit.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> But then they'd have problems with patients that the beds don't fit.


True. 
I was thinking more of the local hospital where they went from four foot wide to three foot six wide. Saving space.


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> But then they'd have problems with patients that the beds don't fit.



Do you mean people who might need to go on a bit of a diet


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> and as a result the ambulances and A&E are over loaded
> and social services ar over loaded and underfunded to the extent that people ready to come out of hospital can;t* because the care is not available
> which over loads the hospital bed system*
> 
> ...



Very true. That happened with my (late) Mother, well over 20 years ago, in the late 1990s.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2022)

I looked outside when I locked up and its . According to the forecast Its supposed to be in for the rest of the night and all day tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> I looked outside when I locked up and its . According to the forecast Its supposed to be in for the rest of the night and all day tomorrow.


The fog is coming back here. Clear night forecast.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Very true. That happened with my (late) Mother, well over 20 years ago, in the late 1990s.



Same here. I popped out at 8 for a 20 minute leg stretch and the first spits were just starting. Supposed to rain most of tomorrow and Friday


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2022)

Over an inch of rain the next 2 days


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Over an inch of rain the next 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 668241


Just think, three months ago there were dire warnings of no rain!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just think, three months ago there were dire warnings of no rain!



Nature seems to have a way of balancing things out…..especially if bloody humans stopped messing about with it!


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nature seems to have a way of balancing things out…..especially if bloody humans stopped messing about with it!


You mean there's a "bit more rain" on the way!!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Nov 2022)

Just thought I would pop over before bed and upset everyone

or spoil their morning if they are already in bed

Anyway - I happened across a yacht charter company so I though I would have a quick look

If you ever felt some people have too much money then have a quick look at the WEEKLY charter rates here

https://mortlock-yachts.com/featured-yachts

I like the "starting from" bit

f*** me!!!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just thought I would pop over before bed and upset everyone
> 
> or spoil their morning if they are already in bed
> 
> ...


Does this mean you'll not be using their services for your holiday next year?


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2022)

Morning. Guess what….it’s


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2022)

Cooooooeeee it's dark here. Thankfully no rain yet. 

And its bin day, so exciting stuff.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2022)

Good morning from a soggy Coventry, it looks like the rainy season is in full swing.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Yep! It's raining.
Off out shopping first thing then might go for a walk around Whistlandpound reservoir, just to check that it's filling up.
Possible lunch at the The Old Station Inn at Blackmoor Gate.


----------



## Paulus (17 Nov 2022)

Morning all from a soggy Great Britain 
After the now normal soggy dog walk, I am off to Stevenage on the train to meet up with the codgers, all ex train drivers, retired. 
Today we are going ten pin bowling, which I haven't done for many years, and the a bite to eat. 
It should be a fun afternoon.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2022)

Morning to all.
Yep, piddling down here as well.
I managed to put the Blue (recycle) bin out. Just sat down to recover and had a horrible thought..... "is the green bin empty"??? One of those I am 90% sure moments but it means I have to go out in the rain to check.
See you later when I dry off


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Does this mean you'll not be using their services for your holiday next year?



Yup

just sorting out the boring accounting bits
Which is the best Lotto game anyway???



Clearly the Premium Bonds are not going to cover it


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning to all.
> Yep, piddling down here as well.
> I managed to put the Blue (recycle) bin out. Just sat down to recover and had a horrible thought..... "is the green bin empty"??? One of those I am 90% sure moments but it means I have to go out in the rain to check.
> See you later when I dry off


Couldn't you just look, from inside, at the colour of the bin you put out.
It'd save you a second soaking.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2022)

The sun is shining here


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun is shining here



We have It in liquid form here and coming down like stair rods, I decided not to walk to the paper shop as I usually do and drove down, better than getting a wetting. I'm now having a cuppa and a mince pie.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2022)

Makes a change for us to have lovely weather while you lot are suffering.

Mr WD is outside cleaning the guttering out (rather than being Inside and cleaning it Classic).


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you just look, from inside, at the colour of the bin you put out.
> It'd save you a second soaking.



Is it me or you ???
I needed to check if the green bin was empty. If not it had to go out.
Now been checked and it IS empty so all is well


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Nov 2022)

The sun is out here

or it probably is above the clouds!!!!

wet (but not raining at the moment), cold and windy

even stuck the heating on for an hour!

Been to farm shop for some veg - for me mostly as my wife refuses to eat anything that might just be healthy!!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2022)

Roast 🍗 today. No idea what we will have with it.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun is shining here



And here at the Old Station Inn.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Roast 🍗 today. No idea what we will have with it.



Chicken pie with veg for us...... nearly ready now.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Chicken pie with veg for us...... nearly ready now.



Sausage and onion baguette on the way.


----------



## pawl (17 Nov 2022)

Not feeling to good today’.I feel both cold and at the same time clammy.Did another L FT Still showing negative Taken two Paracetamol tablets..


----------



## pawl (17 Nov 2022)

Just had a look at NACA out of interest I don’t subscribe to it 

Just in case you not aware we’re all millionaires or on high final salary schemes 

Own up who’s nicked my final salary scheme


----------



## pawl (17 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Over an inch of rain the next 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 668241



Mother nature seems to be redressing the balance.Oops can I say mother.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Mother nature seems to be redressing the balance.Oops can I say mother.



You can in here, it might be dodgy elsewhere.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Makes a change for us to have lovely weather while you lot are suffering.
> 
> Mr WD is outside cleaning the guttering out (rather than being Inside and cleaning it Classic).


A bit easier clean them out from the outside.

You steadied the ladder for him I hope!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2022)

I think it's going to rain soon. The sky has gone dark.


classic33 said:


> A bit easier clean them out from the outside.
> 
> You steadied the ladder for him I hope!





No. He was already up the ladder before u knew what he was doing.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Just had a look at NACA out of interest I don’t subscribe to it
> 
> Just in case you not aware we’re all millionaires or on high final salary schemes
> 
> Own up who’s nicked my final salary scheme





Wow. Someone has nicked my money in that case


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it's going to rain soon. The sky has gone dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't have stopped you holding the ladder!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Just had a look at NACA out of interest I don’t subscribe to it
> 
> Just in case you not aware we’re all millionaires or on high final salary schemes
> 
> Own up who’s nicked my final salary scheme



Well - I've got 2 final salary schemes but I'm not rich - they don;t pay huge amounts of money unless you were getting hugely huge amount in the first place.
Still worked out well for me - it'll cover council tax and spending and stuff - but I'm probably going to have to cancel that order for a superyacht I ordered in a dream last night!!!


Anyway - just been listen to our greader financial leader on the telly
to keep away from NACA stuff - he has said that he wants 'economically inactive people' to go back to work
Hmm - who does he mean
well apparently anyone not working who potentially could work counts unless they are claiming benefits or not able to work etc etc

so that is me - and a lot of others on here - especially anyone under the Old Age Pension age with a private pension
(or massive trust fund I suppose).

not exactly sure what he wants me to do
If I go back to being a teacher it will affect my pension - probably catastrophically due to the way it is all arranged
If I go back as an IT Technician - which I did for the last few years of work - the the salary will probably be term time only and the same approximately as stacking shelves at Tesco. (I know this due to the ex-TAs that I know from my last job that are currently stacking shelves st Tesco for more money that working in the school!!)

and - I suspect - I would have to start getting up early in the mornings again

not sure exactly how he is going to persuade me


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Well - I've got 2 final salary schemes but I'm not rich - they don;t pay huge amounts of money unless you were getting hugely huge amount in the first place.
> Still worked out well for me - it'll cover council tax and spending and stuff - but I'm probably going to have to cancel that order for a superyacht I ordered in a dream last night!!!
> 
> 
> ...


You could always do the night shift, go to bed when everyone else is getting up.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Well - I've got 2 final salary schemes but I'm not rich - they don;t pay huge amounts of money unless you were getting hugely huge amount in the first place.
> Still worked out well for me - it'll cover council tax and spending and stuff - but I'm probably going to have to cancel that order for a superyacht I ordered in a dream last night!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I think the inactive people is anyone who doesn't work apart from pensioners and quite right as well. There are so many jobs available but so few people who want to do them. I can see trouble down Mill in a minute when someone arrives to state otherwise.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think the inactive people is anyone who doesn't work apart from pensioners and quite right as well. There are so many jobs available but so few people who want to do them. I can see trouble down Mill in a minute when someone arrives to state otherwise.


Where's the mill near you?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where's the mill near you?





Quite close, but not the kind your thinking of


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Quite close, but not the kind your thinking of


You thinking pepper mill?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Nov 2022)

Good news for Old Codgers from Number 11. Break out the fizz.

State Pension is still woefully low imo.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good news for Old Codgers from Number 11. Break out the fizz.
> 
> State Pension is still woefully low imo.



It's still better than the poor buggers on the old pension. I do feel sorry for them.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2022)

A 23% increase in fuel tax is on for 2023. They are trying to price everyone off the road but If they do that, where is the extra money coming from then. What a mess.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> A 23% increase in fuel tax is on for 2023. They are trying to price everyone off the road but If they do that, where is the extra money coming from then. What a mess.
> 
> View attachment 668305


Doesn't he know that whilst riding I black no-one will see him.
Where's his Hi-Vis for contrast?


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It's still better than the poor buggers on the old pension.* I do feel sorry for them.*



Sympathy accepted 

It was rather annoying to have the rules changed just after we reached retirement age


----------



## Sterlo (17 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> A 23% increase in fuel tax is on for 2023. They are trying to price everyone off the road but If they do that, where is the extra money coming from then. What a mess.
> 
> View attachment 668305



I think it's gas and electric they're talking about, supposed to be going from £2500 to to £3000?


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I think it's gas and electric they're talking about, supposed to be going from £2500 to to £3000?





Petrol and diesel as well


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Just had a look at NACA out of interest I don’t subscribe to it
> 
> Just in case you not aware we’re all millionaires or on high final salary schemes.


OK.....I'll hold my hands up. Fair cop. 

Just booked a few nights at a nice 15th century Grade 1 listed hotel in Wells next week. 
Was going to stop at a Premier Inn......but after the Autumn statement we thought...why not? It's only a couple of hundred pounds a night. 

We could do with a break, but the caravan is full of stuff that we are storing, so a hotel it has to be.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Nov 2022)

What time do you go to bed?

Comments dry up real early in here. 😁😁😁


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What time do you go to bed?
> 
> Comments dry up real early in here. 😁😁😁


Think their already in bed, asleep.
Dreaming dreams of what may be. Or in Dave7's case having a "weird dream" he'll want interpretating later on tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2022)

Coooeeeee. We had loads of rain last night. Thank god it stopped.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2022)

Good morning people, dry at the mo, in bed about eleven usually.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2022)

Cloudy and dry, rain due.

First job today gutter clearing and then investigating why the front security light has given up the ghost.

What fun!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> OK.....I'll hold my hands up. Fair cop.
> 
> Just booked a few nights at a nice 15th century Grade 1 listed hotel in Wells next week.
> Was going to stop at a Premier Inn......but after the Autumn statement we thought...why not? It's only a couple of hundred pounds a night.
> ...



You could stay with us for less than that. OK not much less but every little helps


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Yay! Tis Fish Friday 
Table booked at SQ for lunchtime.
Got to go into Barnstaple first thing to get some new travel cases.



SpokeyDokey said:


> What time do you go to bed?
> 
> Comments dry up real early in here. 😁😁😁


We normally snuggle down around 11pm.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2022)

Morning all.
Dry and clear skies here.
Sorry Classic..... no dreams last night.
I really need a shower but not sure my leg will support me......it is very weak and sore. Have to see how it goes.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2022)

Just been a brave boy and taken the dressing off my leg. Mainly ok but the gauze was stuck in 2 places


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Yay! Tis Fish Friday
> Table booked at SQ for lunchtime.
> ...



Are you big spoon or little spoon?


----------



## Paulus (18 Nov 2022)

Morning all, my knees are a bit sore this morning from the ten pin bowling yesterday afternoon. 
It was a very fun day, a dozen of the old boys turned up, which included a few that don't normally come out to play.
Normal stuff to do today, plus a couple of pints with the escape committee this afternoon at the Railway Bell.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> Morning all, my knees are a bit sore this morning from the ten pin bowling yesterday afternoon.
> It was a very fun day, a dozen of the old boys turned up, which included a few that don't normally come out to play.
> Normal stuff to do today, plus a couple of pints with the escape committee this afternoon at the Railway Bell.



Not been TPB for many a year - must go again one day - I found I was better when I didn't try too hard!


----------



## Paulus (18 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not been TPB for many a year - must go again one day - I found I was better when I didn't try too hard!



We had two games, the first went well and I came 2nd with a score of 166.
The second I went to pot just 73
I think I was trying too hard
First time for about 20 years I played though. Good fun.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Are you big spoon or little spoon?



I'm a spork.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> , dry at the mo,



No it’s not 

It is indeed  here again and a bit of a breeze too. Not exactly pleasant but a walk has been done.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not been TPB for many a year - must go again one day - I found I was better when I didn't try too hard!


First time I went, I got a strike in a lane two lanes away.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2022)

Thought I would share a photo of my gammy leg.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No it’s not
> 
> It is indeed  here again and a bit of a breeze too. Not exactly pleasant but a walk has been done.



No rain here so far its


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.







Feel free to add your own.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2022)

We have rain here and we had lots last night. Today I have to take my eldest grandson to Newtown foe a dentist appointment. He has to have a wisdom tooth out I think.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Petrol and diesel as well



Yes, I think you are right. I didn't hear it announced, but, one of my drinking pals reckons there is an increase in fuel duty hidden in the small print. Not sure how big an increase..


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2022)

From my facebook memories, 10 years ago I did a forum ride starting at Oakham, 52 miles around Rutlands lanes.






Thats me on my fixed wheel Pearson.


----------



## Sterlo (18 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Petrol and diesel as well



Yep, seen the news story this morning. I know everything that has happened in the last couple of years has to be paid for but why is it all coming down on us "normal" people who don't have much to start with.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Yep, seen the news story this morning. I know everything that has happened in the last couple of years has to be paid for but why is it all coming down on us "normal" people who don't have much to start with.





God knows. And am I right in saying that if our pension increase to £12,000 and a bit then we have to start paying tax as well? I may be wrong on that one


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 668353
> ...


Where's PAM?


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 668352
> 
> Thought I would share a photo of my gammy leg.


A fair bit of dry skin there.


----------



## Paulus (18 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 668352
> 
> Thought I would share a photo of my gammy leg.



A mere flesh wound.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> God knows. And am I right in saying that if our pension increase to £12,000 and a bit then we have to start paying tax as well? I may be wrong on that one



Any income (ex' certain investment allowances etc), pension or otherwise, over £12570 ie the Personal Tax Allowance will be taxed.

Nothing has changed, the PTA is not new and shouldn't be a surprise to anyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> God knows. And am I right in saying that if our pension increase to £12,000 and a bit then we have to start paying tax as well? I may be wrong on that one



If it takes you over the personal allowance then, yes it will and the allowance looks like being stuck for several years. When I get my state pension I will have to start paying tax


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> If it takes you over the personal allowance then, yes it will and the allowance looks like being stuck for several years. When I get my state pension I will have to start paying tax




Bloody ridiculous


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2022)

My grabdsons appointment at the dentist for today has been cancelled as the xray machine isn't working. His appointment will be for next week instead


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My grabdsons appointment at the dentist for today has been cancelled as the xray machine isn't working. His appointment will be for next week instead


And your grandsons appointment?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloody ridiculous



Why do you think that? Pension is income whether it be State or Private.

PS I'm not being arsey but I am genuinely puzzled.


----------



## pawl (18 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> From my facebook memories, 10 years ago I did a forum ride starting at Oakham, 52 miles around Rutlands lanes.
> 
> View attachment 668354
> 
> ...



Two years a go I had a ride round Rutland I’d forgotten how lumpy it was.


----------



## pawl (18 Nov 2022)

Thirty minutes on the turbo this morning.That makes three times this week.Must be getting a bit of a turbo addict 👼👼👼


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Why do you think that? Pension is income whether it be State or Private.
> 
> PS I'm not being arsey but I am genuinely puzzled.





We have worked our entire lives and paid tax. If we are living on just a state pension what with everything increasing by so much, so few can afford to pay tax. Poll tax, food, utilities, when you break it down and treat it like a wage, we are earning less per hour than anyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2022)

We have leftover chicken so we are having the today


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have leftover chicken so we are having the today



Think I am also on chicken.....with a few spuds plus veg.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have worked our entire lives and paid tax. If we are living on just a state pension what with everything increasing by so much, so few can afford to pay tax. Poll tax, food, utilities, when you break it down and treat it like a wage, we are earning less per hour than anyone.



May I rant (and swear) please ??
Like many I have worked 50 years and paid everything into the system.
At my age it really p*sses me off to see THOUSANDS of people coming into the country and getting everything free while I have to pay for teeth n specs etc.
Grrrhhh


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> May I rant (and swear) please ??
> Like many I have worked 50 years and paid everything into the system.
> At my age it really p*sses me off to see THOUSANDS of people coming into the country and getting everything free while I have to pay for teeth n specs etc.
> Grrrhhh



Careful, we’re not allowed to say things like that!


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where's PAM?



???


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have worked our entire lives and paid tax. If we are living on just a state pension what with everything increasing by so much, so few can afford to pay tax. Poll tax, food, utilities, when you break it down and treat it like a wage, we are earning less per hour than anyone.



Okay, I get where you are coming from.

The real problem is that the State Pension is not especially generous. On the other hand many people pay, relatively speaking, very little NI during their working career. Like any pension, if we want more out we need to put more in. Bear in mind that NI also pays for a raft of benefits not just SP.

Also, to keep things in perspective, I doubt that many people existing on SP only actually pay any tax. In fact only those who have paid in extra via SSP and S2P can get more than the standard amount and they won't be paying much tax either if it is their only income.

The situation will, however, steadily change due to the fiscal drag of a frozen Personal Tax Allowance until 2008. One for discussion on the allied forum.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> ???





Spoiler: PAM



Passing A Motion


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2022)

And if pensioners have to pay tax as it is an income as you say, then surely EVERYONE on benefits should pay as well as it is their income. I bet the soft and smelly stuff would hit the fan then.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Okay, I get where you are coming from.
> 
> The real problem is that the State Pension is not especially generous. On the other hand many people pay, relatively speaking, very little NI during their working career. Like any pension, if we want more out we need to put more in. Bear in mind that NI also pays for a raft of benefits not just SP.
> 
> ...



I'm on a state pension plus a small private pension and am nowhere near paying tax and qualify for a number of benefits.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Spoiler: PAM
> 
> 
> 
> Passing A Motion



You've totally lost me with that one classic.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2022)

Anyhow, getting away from the politics stuff. I just received yet another letter asking me to get a covid jab even though I cancelled it. Seems they don't want to rake no for an answer. I heard somewhere that Dr's are being paid £30 for each and every jab they do (not that they are doing it for the money of course) clearly to help patients .


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm on a state pension plus a small private pension and am nowhere near paying tax and qualify for a number of benefits.





Some are. The same amount of tax should be applied to them as for pensioners.i have finished my rant now.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> You've totally lost me with that one classic.


The medical way of saying gone for a No. Two.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Nov 2022)

There’s a chance of light rain in the next hour according to my weather app. It’s been sunny for the last couple of days.
An unexpected delivery. Knock on the door and there’s a large parcel for me. I’ve not ordered anything. Opened it up and it’s an Advent Calendar from daughter and her chap up in Edinburgh. 
24 beers from various Scottish breweries 🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Nov 2022)

Cold and deary today

but not raining

Unless I look out and think any sentence starting with "I could get my bike out and........"

When it start raining within 1 minute

happened 3 times now - looks like I'm nipping down to the pharmacy in the car!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Nov 2022)

ACtually - while I'm on

My wife has a small pension from her years in the NHS - only small but pays for stuff - we mostly live of my pensions

Anyway - as her pension is so small she doesn;t reach the tax allowance limit - nowhere near
Theoretically she should be able to transfer her unused allowance to me since we got married (No that wat not the reasosn I married her
not at all!!!!)

Anyway - we tried to sort it out and couldn;t prove she exists or is who she says
She only has (if we could ever find it) one of the old paper-only driving licenses
Her passport has expired
She doesn't pay any bills (it was my house so when she moved in all the billes and stuff were already set up in my name

Clearly she is on the ELectoral roll and all that

but when we tried to claim the allowance transfer we could not get enough documentation showing her id

I sure this is not all that uncommon

anyone else had this - or know someone who has - and how did they get round it??

TIA


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> The medical way of saying gone for a No. Two.



You'll have to explain that one Classic, I can't see a connection between me riding my bike and a number two.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> And if pensioners have to pay tax as it is an income as you say, then surely EVERYONE on benefits should pay as well as it is their income. I bet the soft and smelly stuff would hit the fan then.



Some other benefits are taxable.

https://www.gov.uk/income-tax/taxfree-and-taxable-state-benefits

SP is paid gross as there is no inbuilt mechanism at source so if you are liable then tax will become due post-receipt.

https://taxvol.org.uk/index.php/hrf_faq/is-my-state-pension-taxable/

SP payments are, rightly imo, treated the same as any other pension ie you contribute to a fund on the proviso that you will receive an income in retirement - the key word being income.

Not being a benefits expert I am not entirely clear on the determination criteria of what benefit falls into which camp - I think contribution based benefits are generally taxable.

Also, people on eg UA are possibly treated as distress situations and pensioners are not.

I might be talking cobblers re the last 2 para"s so don't take it as gospel.

Fair/unfair? A big political debate and definitely not for here.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> ACtually - while I'm on
> 
> My wife has a small pension from her years in the NHS - only small but pays for stuff - we mostly live of my pensions
> 
> ...



Surely your wife's NI number would be proof of her existence.

Have you spoken to HMRC directly?

Maybe take it up with your MP?


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> You'll have to explain that one Classic, I can't see a connection between me riding my bike and a number two.


You said 


dave r said:


> From my Facebook page this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 668353
> ...


----------



## 12boy (18 Nov 2022)

We have had some inflation in the last year or so and those figures for July through September set the rate for cost of living increases for Social Security and Civil Service annuities. This resulted in the largest increase for many years, 8.7%. Wow! Thinks I... what a boost. Then I call my tax guy who points out since my wife died this year I need to withold 15%, not 10% of my income for tax purposes. The taxes for a couple with X dollars are a lot less than a single person with the same income. This winds up with a real increase of 3.7%. Better than 0, though, and the inflation has really only affected food and utiiities in my budget anyway. I don't mind paying taxes for services, but I would feel a lot better if the 1%, the corporations and churches paid their fair share. Hopefully that opinion isn't too political for this thread.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Why do you think that? Pension is income whether it be State or Private.
> 
> PS I'm not being arsey but I am genuinely puzzled.



It is going to produce an “interesting” situation, IMHO. As far as I know, there is no mechanism to deduct PAYE from state pension. At present, state pension it below PTA, but, if PTA stays fixed, and, state pension increases with triple lock, this may not remain so.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> ACtually - while I'm on
> 
> My wife has a small pension from her years in the NHS - only small but pays for stuff - we mostly live of my pensions
> 
> ...



A case for ID cards, perhaps?

On a more serious note, do HMRC have a list of acceptable forms of Id?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> A case for ID cards, perhaps?



Hmmmmm
Not even sure she could get one - how could she prove who she is to get one issued

We may even hit this problem with voter id next year


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Surely your wife's NI number would be proof of her existence.
> 
> Have you spoken to HMRC directly?
> 
> Maybe take it up with your MP?



NI number is all well and good - but how can she prove she is the person associated with it??
It all assumes you have photo id
which she doesn't


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hmmmmm
> Not even sure she could get one - how could she prove who she is to get one issued
> 
> We may even hit this problem with voter id next year



Presumably, HMRC have a list of acceptable documents for ID purposes? Presumably, your wife has a birth certificate, (or could get a copy), a Marriage Certificate, an NHI number.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Presumably, HMRC have a list of acceptable documents for ID purposes? Presumably, your wife has a birth certificate, (or could get a copy), a Marriage Certificate, an NHI number.



Yes - all them
But I have been through the list as issued by HMRC and she can;t get enough of the right type of documents


as people have said - we will have to ring HMRC and hope we get through "in these difficult times"


----------



## Sterlo (18 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> ACtually - while I'm on
> 
> My wife has a small pension from her years in the NHS - only small but pays for stuff - we mostly live of my pensions
> 
> ...


If she's only got a paper driving licence, upgrade it to a photo one (other half is going through it at the moment because of the same issues). All it needs is someone in authority to confirm they know the person in the picture and sign it (you get a list with the driving licence form).


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Yes - all them
> But I have been through the list as issued by HMRC and she can;t get enough of the right type of documents
> 
> 
> as people have said - we will have to ring HMRC and hope we get through "in these difficult times"



Have you tried/considered doing it online? It is a while since I did it, so, memory a little hazy, but, I seem to recall that all I had to do to open an "account" with HMRC was prove my identity, which was done via some form of Post Office link. Once that was done, I got a Government Gateway ID, and, a UTR (Unique Tax Reference).

As I say, it was a while ago, so, things may have changed.

I was, when I worked, a one man band, operating as a Limited Company (this is 15 years ago). HMRC were an absolute pain to deal with. They have actually improved, very slightly, IMHO, in recent years.

When Mrs @BoldonLad retired HMRC made an incredible mess of her simple PAYE tax affairs, at one stage claiming she owed them several thousand pounds, and, sending her four (different) Notices of Coding, in one day. It took the help of our MP to get them off her back, it took two years, but, in the end it turned out, they owed her a four figure sum. That was 15 years ago.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Have you tried/considered doing it online? It is a while since I did it, so, memory a little hazy, but, I seem to recall that all I had to do to open an "account" with HMRC was prove my identity, which was done via some form of Post Office link. Once that was done, I got a Government Gateway ID, and, a UTR (Unique Tax Reference).
> 
> As I say, it was a while ago, so, things may have changed.
> 
> ...



We used our Gateway a/c's last year to switch 10% of Mrs SD's PTA to me and it worked fine.

We've had our Gateway a/c's for many years and the POI process was as you say via the PO.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Careful, we’re not allowed to say things like that!



Probably because it’s not true 😀


----------



## Poacher (18 Nov 2022)

Watching the rugby league final, France v England.
A massive pile up with upended wheelchairs strewn around.
Poacher: "It's a wonder they're not crippled!"
Mrs Poacher looks in vain for something hard, heavy and sharp to hurl at Poacher's head.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2022)

Poacher said:


> Watching the rugby league final, France v England.
> A massive pile up with upended wheelchairs strewn around.
> Poacher: "It's a wonder they're not crippled!"
> Mrs Poacher looks in vain for something hard, heavy and sharp to hurl at Poacher's head.


Did she find anything suitable?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2022)

A quick hello.
Been up since 0545. Now listening to SoTS.
Not sure if its me or the damp/temperature but I am cold right through. Think I will go back to bed.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2022)

Coooeee by George its a tad chilly. -1 here and I don't doubt it either. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (19 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We used our Gateway a/c's last year to switch 10% of Mrs SD's PTA to me and it worked fine.
> 
> We've had our Gateway a/c's for many years and the POI process was as you say via the PO.



MrsP and myself did the same thing earlier this year via the government portal. Also, we got the 10% rebate backdated for two years. 
It worked fine.


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Watched 'Hot Fuzz' again yesterday in preparation for our stay at the Crown Inn, Wells next week.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2022)

Morning. Out at 6 for a 3 mile jog. I got a bit fed up of the low heart rate shuffling and think it might even be exacerbating my sciatica so picked up the pace for the last mile and got the heart rate up and the legs stretching out a bit and think I feel the better for it.

Nice bath had and just having a browse before getting my porridge. 

It's a tad dismal and drizzly here, but not cold.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Watched 'Hot Fuzz' again yesterday in preparation for our stay at the Crown Inn, Wells next week.


Six shooters at the ready, large teddy bear on the chair?


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Out at 6 for a 3 mile jog. I got a bit fed up of the low heart rate shuffling and think it might even be exacerbating my sciatica so picked up the pace for the last mile and got the heart rate up and the legs stretching out a bit and think I feel the better for it.
> 
> Nice bath had and just having a browse before getting my porridge.
> 
> It's a tad dismal and drizzly here, but not cold.


Two hours to jog three miles!
How long would it have taken if you'd not upped the pace?

You got out, that's the main thing. The porridge is a bonus.


----------



## gavroche (19 Nov 2022)

Bonjour. We don't usually listen to the radio at home but my wife decided to turn it on this morning and guess which station was playing ?
Radio bl***dy one!!! What a lot of crap it is. They play records with no proper tunes and rubbish lyrics so you can guess it didn't stay on for long. I can't get French radio anymore unfortunately but I now play Gold radio in the car and it is very good, with proper songs.
At the moment, Smooth radio is on as I can't find Gold on our set for some reason. 
Anyway, the sun is shining today so I will be off for a ride after lunch, making the most of decent weather.


----------



## Paulus (19 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. We don't usually listen to the radio at home but my wife decided to turn it on this morning and guess which station was playing ?
> Radio bl***dy one!!! What a lot of crap it is. They play records with no proper tunes and rubbish lyrics so you can guess it didn't stay on for long. I can't get French radio anymore unfortunately but I now play Gold radio in the car and it is very good, with proper songs.
> At the moment, Smooth radio is on as I can't find Gold on our set for some reason.
> Anyway, the sun is shining today so I will be off for a ride after lunch, making the most of decent weather.



Try Boom Radio, online or DAB. No loud presenters, shouting and hollering. 
The presenters are from the 60's and
, 70's. Music from the 50's to some modern stuff.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. We don't usually listen to the radio at home but my wife decided to turn it on this morning and guess which station was playing ?
> Radio bl***dy one!!! What a lot of crap it is. They play records with no proper tunes and rubbish lyrics so you can guess it didn't stay on for long. I can't get French radio anymore unfortunately but I now play Gold radio in the car and it is very good, with proper songs.
> At the moment, Smooth radio is on as I can't find Gold on our set for some reason.
> Anyway, the sun is shining today so I will be off for a ride after lunch, making the most of decent weather.


What about Classic FM?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. We don't usually listen to the radio at home but my wife decided to turn it on this morning and guess which station was playing ?
> Radio bl***dy one!!! What a lot of crap it is. They play records with no proper tunes and rubbish lyrics so you can guess it didn't stay on for long. I can't get French radio anymore unfortunately but I now play Gold radio in the car and it is very good, with proper songs.
> At the moment, Smooth radio is on as I can't find Gold on our set for some reason.
> Anyway, the sun is shining today so I will be off for a ride after lunch, making the most of decent weather.



Agreed Radio One is awful, self obsessed presenters, playground humour jokes and celebrity love-ins. Just awful.

Not sure what you mean by a proper song though.

We listen to a lot of modern pop music, usually in excess of 2- 3000 different artists each year.

A lot of it is very, very good - meaningful lyrics and some very clever lyrics too, the music can be fantastic as well - multi layered and with heaps of subtle detail and production standards are generally way ahead of yesteryear recordings.

Don't get me wrong I'm a 70's boy married to an 80's girl and we still listen to the sounds of our youth but the modern pop genre (which these days breaks down into at least 20 sub-genres) really takes some beating. There is, of course, some real dross out there but get beyond that and there is a world of fantastic music available to listen to.


----------



## gavroche (19 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Agreed Radio One is awful, self obsessed presenters, playground humour jokes and celebrity love-ins. Just awful.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by a proper song though.
> 
> ...



I am stuck in the 60's, 70's and early 80's music, after that, not my thing.


----------



## gavroche (19 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> What about Classic FM?



I do listen to Classic FM sometimes, on my own, in the car.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Nov 2022)

Knackered today for no known reason

However, finally got the energy to go out for a short ride before dark

Only to find that one of the padlocks on the bike shed won;t open
no great problem - WD40/GT85 and maybe some 3-in-1 after and some wiggling

guess which shed the oil and stuff is in???

So I am down to changing a ride into a walk to the shops for a 3rd can of WD40 - or hacksaw followed by walk to the shops for a better padlock


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> I am stuck in the 60's, 70's and early 80's music, after that, not my thing.



Fair enough. 🙂


----------



## Dirk (19 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> I am stuck in the 60's, 70's and early 80's music, after that, not my thing.



Popular music went down the pan the moment Rap 'music' came on the scene.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Popular music went down the pan the moment Rap 'music' came on the scene.



Call me an old fart but I just cannot stand Rap. I have tried but to me its awful.


----------



## Paulus (19 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Call me an old fart but I just cannot stand Rap. I have tried but to me its awful.



I'm not sure anyone could call "Rap" music.


----------



## gavroche (19 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Call me an old fart but I just cannot stand Rap. I have tried but to me its awful.



I agree with you 100%. How can they call themselves " singers" when all they do is talk. Absolute rubbish and the bits I have heard is full of swear words as well.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Call me an old fart but I just cannot stand Rap. I have tried but to me its awful.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COCY3UVoTGA


----------



## Dirk (20 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

First?
Off out for a coastal walk later if the weather holds out.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2022)

Coooeeeee. Its dark. On the bright side, it's a lot warmer than it was yesterday. Its 7 deg, positively balmy

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> First?
> Off out for a coastal walk later if the weather holds out.





You pipped me to the post


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2022)

Good morning all


----------



## Dave7 (20 Nov 2022)

Good morning all


----------



## Paulus (20 Nov 2022)

Good morning world. 
I've had a bit of a lie in this morning. On opening the curtains I see it's raining .
The cats have been fed, and have gone out to do cat things with the other beasties in the gardens, and over on the railway embankment. 
The dog has had her morning constitutional and breakfast was served. 
I have finally got my first cup of tea 
I'm going to treat myself to a full cooked breakfast
A busy start to the day.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> First?
> Off out for a coastal walk later if the weather holds out.



I was actually here at 5.55am as you will see from my Wordle post 

I had thought about a short bimble. Even got the gear on. Opened the door and it was chucking it down so mutter, mutter, curse, curse....back in and changed back into the walking gear and headed out for a walk instead. Of course, it was nearly off by then  Glad I just walked though as there was loads of huge puddles and standing water on the roads so it wouldn't have been pleasant for cycling.

Nice 7.6 miles done up through the town then along a path that cuts all the way through the golf course to bring you out at the next village then home a little quiet back road.

I wish I had gone up to the local reservoir at the end of the summer and taken a picture of the water level to compare with what it must be like now. Bet there's a massive difference.


----------



## pawl (20 Nov 2022)

Dull dank and dismal this morning Another turbo session this morning.At least I’m keeping the legs turning.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2022)

The grandchildren are here.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2022)

The sky has gone really dark here and I can hear thunder in the distance.


----------



## Paulus (20 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sky has gone really dark here and I can hear thunder in the distance.



Nice and sunny here at the moment.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sky has gone really dark here and I can hear thunder in the distance.


Mr WD's stomach complaining it needs feeding!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> The grandchildren are here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 668596



Looks fun

remember that anything that goes wrong in the next 3 days - you are legally obliged to blame the kids

well I do anyway
(one of the little b****** fiddled with the room thermostat last time - set it to 26
could have cooked a chicken in the lounge!!!!


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2022)

Its come up on my Facebook memories that its been seven years since I retired, I went a year early, I'd got a very small pension from a place I didn't stay long at, it wouldn't have amounted to much, I cashed that in to give me an income till the state pension kicked in then dropped my notice on the gafferesses desk announcing I was finishing at Xmas.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Nov 2022)

I have managed to clear out another cupboard. Mr WD didn't complain probably because one of our grandsons was here

This one even had old cassette tapes in it


----------



## pawl (20 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> The grandchildren are here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 668596



Not long now before you will be looking for a bike for him.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have managed to clear out another cupboard. Mr WD didn't complain probably because one of our grandsons was here
> 
> This one even had old cassette tapes in it
> 
> View attachment 668621


You've not thrown "War of the worlds" out!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've not thrown "War of the worlds" out!



I've got the LP

HAven't listened to it for a few decades but I know where it is


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I've got the LP
> HAven't listened to it for a few decades but I know where it is


Can you still listen to it though?
When you want to


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can you still listen to it though?
> When you want to



I could do - if the junk SWMBO has 'stored' in there from when she moved in and sold her house (about 5 years ago) wasn;t stopping me opeing the hifi cabinet

There have been some mutterings about getting rid of it but there is no chance


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Nov 2022)

Night night everyone. 😀😀


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2022)

WoW.....VERY dark and just 3° at 0600.
Anyway......good morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2022)

Cooooeeee. Dry and mild here. Allegedly 6 deg or so my weather ap says, and it's very dark.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2022)

Morning. I stayed in my cosy bed as it’s hovering around zero out there. It’ll be a brisk walk to keep warm. Might go up the hill.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2022)

Good morning people, dark and damp, the forecast is for rain all day.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2022)

I spoke too soon about it being dry..... it isn't


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2022)

Another day of pottering. I have a teddy bear to finish for my grandsons girlfriend and I have a bowl with a lid to finish. It's going to be my daughters Christmas present.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2022)

Main job today is to check over the spare wheelchair and make sure its OK to use, then take the main one down the shop and book it in for repair, we've bent yet another castor wheel, thats three so far and the chair ain't even a year old.


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Persisting down 'ere. 
No plan for today.


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2022)

Good morning all. 
The bin lorries have been down nice and early.
Now we are waiting for the fortnightly Sainsburys delivery to arrive. 0809-0909.
We seem to be ordering less and less, but paying more and more 
It's not raining yet, but it's on it's way.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks,
While Mrs Tenkaykev has been away I’ve been doing a bit of decorating. I’m wearing an old baseball cap in case of paint splatter and yesterday I lost the old pair of specs that I’ve been wearing. I’d taken my cap off and pushed my specs up on to the top of my head, then put my cap back on. Took a good few minutes before I twigged what I’d done 🤔


----------



## Dirk (21 Nov 2022)

Has @Chief Broom left the building?


----------



## Exlaser2 (21 Nov 2022)

Morning all from a very damp and windy Coventry . Rain is forecast for most of the day so I think the high points of our day will be a visit to Malt kiln farm shop then pop into the caffeine project which is our favourite coffee shop at the moment.
Funny how things change , years ago malt kiln was my favourite cycling stop, then it got redeveloped after a fire , the owners then outsourced the running of the cafe and it’s just not the same. It nice and professional but just a little soulless.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2022)

Back from a chilly walk  Fine on the climb but got colder and colder coming back down.

I see whoever cut this fallen tree off the road at one time must have had fun with his chain saw. I think it's an owl.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all from a very damp and windy Coventry . Rain is forecast for most of the day so I think the high points of our day will be a visit toI've not been there for ages, never used it as a cycling destination then pop into the caffeine project which is our favourite coffee shop at the moment.
> Funny how things change , years ago malt kiln was my favourite cycling stop, then it got redeveloped after a fire , the owners then outsourced the running of the cafe and it’s just not the same. It nice and professional but just a little soulless.



I've not been there for ages, never used it as a cycling destination, too close to home, if I was out that way I was usually heading for Ullesthorpe, nice place to take my Good Lady in the car, though its a bit posh for us.


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2022)

Just got back from the dog walk. It went quite dark quite quickly. And the rain has arrived. Not a little tinkle to start with, but big heavy drops. It's in for the day now.


----------



## pawl (21 Nov 2022)

Oh what a surprise it’s


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2022)

I saw the two girls along the road getting ready to go out on their bikes and felt guilty so just had an hour myself. Not sure it was much fun as my feet are soaked going through a massive stretch of standing water even with mudguards. Roadworks further on which I didn't know about and chanced it and stopped to check and the first guys said they were nearly finished and it was fine, but a couple of jobsworths sitting in their pickup stopped me again and said I shouldn't have got through. There was absolutely nothing wrong with the road so they were just being dicks.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Oh what a surprise it’s



The weather has scuppered our plans to go out for lunch and is threatening our trip to the club this evening.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2022)

Probably fish for us today. And its still hissing down.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Probably fish for us today. And its still hissing down.



I’ve just had a ham sandwich and bag of crisps.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Probably fish for us today. And its still hissing down.


It's raining fish near you!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just had a ham sandwich and bag of crisps.



I love ham sandwiches and cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just had a ham sandwich and bag of crisps.



Just cooked some rump steak and has some, thin sliced on a butty (with English mustard).


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Just cooked some rump steak and has some, thin sliced on a butty (with English mustard).





Yum


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2022)

Still  here, I'll check in a quarter of an hour but it looks like our night down the club has been rained off, we'll get soaked just going down the bus stop, it'll be worse for my Good Lady sat in her wheelchair than for me but neither of us want to sit in the club in wet clothes.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2022)

Cooooeeee. Am I first to the post today? Its dark. But it isn't raining so that's a plus.

No idea if it's damp or not.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2022)

Now it's getting lighter, I can see its quite misty here.


----------



## Paulus (22 Nov 2022)

Morning all. 
Whispy clouds in the sky, today is going to be a nice day weatherwise. 
After the dog walk, I will have to bimble out on the bike to the shops . Although we had a Sainsbury's delivery yesterday, there are some things I prefer to get from the local shops.


----------



## Dirk (22 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Woken by the sound of heavy rain.
At least the reservoirs should be filling up.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2022)

Morning. I looked in earlier to do Wordle then went out for a 3 mile jog. Being a typical rain magnet I seem to attract the rain. It came on within minutes of going out then went off when I was nearly home 

I've stuck a wash on but it will just have to dry inside.

Tonight's telly will probably be an old Dalziel and Pascoe, although I see there's a new series starting on BBC 1 that might be worth a watch called Tokyo Vice.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2022)

Dry here and forecast to be dry all day, I've put a line full of washing out.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Nov 2022)

Morning all .
Dry here and not too cold.
Welshie.......I was on here at 0400. I didn't want to be but couldn't sleep. TBH I deliberately didn't post as I thought that was cheating .


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2022)

I did a load of washing yesterday and it's just about dry. I dried it inside on doors, chairs, and my airer

Still really misty here but the sun is trying to break through


----------



## 12boy (22 Nov 2022)

While in Albuquerque,NM almost 800 miles south, my neighbor who has been checking on my house, setting the faucets to drip during some -2F nights here in Casper WY, and getting the mail, gave me call. He found some water in the lower floor of my house soaking the concrete laundry room floor and a square yard of the carpet in the family room next to it. He turned off the kitchen faucet and it stopped. I had planned to come home on Friday, the 25th after Thanksgiving with the Albuquerque clan on the 24th, but left Sunday, spent the night with youngest son in Denver and got here yesterday afternoon. Apparently after only 47 years since this place was built, the hard water we have finally ate through the sink drain. Today I will hit the grocery store and get a new drain at the hardware store and repair the sink. It will snow tomorrow and then warm up a tad. Good to be home, though.


----------



## Paulus (22 Nov 2022)

Good afternoon all.
A busy day has been had as it was dry and bright. Garden tidying, some weed killing, removal as they are still growing on the patio and driveway.
I now have a big pot of vegetable soup on the go, and the start of tomorrows lasagne on the hob. If possible I like to cook it the day before constructing the lasagne as the mixture marinates over night and the flavour improves no end.
.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Nov 2022)

Howdon peeps. We had steak and pygmy pie today.

I have been pottering.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2022)

Jumped there. I was speaking to myself answering questions on Pointless and my watch must have thought I was asking it a question. It gave me the plot synopsis of All Creatures Great and Small.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

12boy said:


> While in Albuquerque,NM almost 800 miles south, my neighbor who has been checking on my house, setting the faucets to drip during some -2F nights here in Casper WY, and getting the mail, gave me call. He found some water in the lower floor of my house soaking the concrete laundry room floor and a square yard of the carpet in the family room next to it. He turned off the kitchen faucet and it stopped. I had planned to come home on Friday, the 25th after Thanksgiving with the Albuquerque clan on the 24th, but left Sunday, spent the night with youngest son in Denver and got here yesterday afternoon.* Apparently after only 47 years since this place was built, the hard water we have finally ate through the sink drain.* Today I will hit the grocery store and get a new drain at the hardware store and repair the sink. It will snow tomorrow and then warm up a tad. Good to be home, though.


That's the trouble, nothing is made to last a lifetime any more.

Sorry you'd to miss the Thanksgiving though.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

Mo, the Crieff Hydro is looking for experienced staff. You've worked in "government hotels", do you think they'd count that?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Mo, the Crieff Hydro is looking for experienced staff. You've worked in "government hotels", do you think they'd count that?



Wouldn’t work for them anyway. The boss is a nob! Not a patch on his sadly departed dad.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wouldn’t work for them anyway. The boss is a nob! Not a patch on his sadly departed dad.


He's in need of nearly a 1,000 staff for his various hotels/clubs.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2022)

Little half hour wander done for some fresh air before my programme comes on. The parked cars are starting to frost over already.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2022)

We had yesterdays trip to the cosy Cafe today after our friends left, the first time my Good lady had left the house since Saturday, I left the ladies to gossip this morning and got some errands done, this afternoon I did some pottering about in the garden, the weeds and grass are still growing, I also got a line full of sheets dried, their on the clothes horse airing now, most definitely a better day than yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

Taken earlier, inside.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. I looked in earlier to do Wordle then went out for a 3 mile jog. Being a typical rain magnet I seem to attract the rain. It came on within minutes of going out then went off when I was nearly home
> 
> I've stuck a wash on but it will just have to dry inside.
> 
> Tonight's telly will probably be an old Dalziel and Pascoe, although* I see there's a new series starting on BBC 1 that might be worth a watch called Tokyo Vice.*


Was it?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Was it?



I watched Dalziel and Pascoe so will need to catch up on it. 

Morning. The frost lifted again overnight so it’s a few degrees above again. I’ll have a walk soon as there’s some rain due later this morning, but only for a few hours.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2022)

Cooooeeee. Were6 back to dark and wet stuff here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2022)

Good morning from a very wet and dark Coventry.


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Wells in a couple of hours.
We're staying at the 15th C, Grade 1 listed Crown Hotel on the market Square, as featured in the film Hot Fuzz, in the middle of the city.
It's market day today, so we'll have a mooch around when we get there.
Looking around the cathedral tomorrow.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2022)

Heavy rain here as it has been all night. A day to stay wrapped up and warm.


----------



## Paulus (23 Nov 2022)

Good morning all. 
It's dark and very cloudy outside. Rain is on it's way.
We have the 3 monthly chiropractor service this morning. Then MrsP and her friend are off to central London to an art exhibition near to Marble Arch for the afternoon. That leaves myself and Tom free to visit the Mitre for a couple of ales


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2022)

@classic33 Your in depth knowledge is required.
MrsD has had some weird dreams.
•3 nights ago (in her dream) I killed a woman with a screwdriver then dumped her body in our dining room.
•next night it was all about me breaking the spout off her best teapot.
•last night it was all about 1/2 an onion that I had left on the kitchen floor.
Now, I have checked and there is no dead body in the dining room.
What do you deduce from all that ?


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @classic33 Your in depth knowledge is required.
> MrsD has had some weird dreams.
> •3 nights ago (in her dream) I killed a woman with a screwdriver then dumped her body in our dining room.
> •next night it was all about me breaking the spout off her best teapot.
> ...



I deduce that YOU are to blame for everything!  (No surprise there, you are a man)


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2022)

The sun is out now and it's a tad breezy so I have put the bedding in the washing machine. I'll put it out to dry when it's finished. You have to take the opportunity to dry stuff outside whenever you can.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun is out now and it's a tad breezy so I have put the bedding in the washing machine. I'll put it out to dry when it's finished. You have to take the opportunity to dry stuff outside whenever you can.



Raining here now!  Hopefully the forecast is correct and it goes off around lunch time.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2022)

Well that didn't work out well. The sun is shining. ✔️. Put bedding in the washing machine. ✔️. 20 minutes later the sky is dark and its hissing down. ✔️


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @classic33 Your in depth knowledge is required.
> MrsD has had some weird dreams.
> •3 nights ago (in her dream) I killed a woman with a screwdriver then dumped her body in our dining room.
> •next night it was all about me breaking the spout off her best teapot.
> ...



Correction
There is no dead body in the dining room YET

maybe start making a patio - just in case you need it???


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Wells in a couple of hours.
> We're staying at the 15th C, Grade 1 listed Crown Hotel on the market Square, as featured in the film Hot Fuzz, in the middle of the city.
> ...


Wasn't another hotel used for the interior shots. 
You'll be doing it for the greater good I'll assume.


----------



## rustybolts (23 Nov 2022)

12boy said:


> While in Albuquerque,NM almost 800 miles south, my neighbor who has been checking on my house, setting the faucets to drip during some -2F nights here in Casper WY, and getting the mail, gave me call. He found some water in the lower floor of my house soaking the concrete laundry room floor and a square yard of the carpet in the family room next to it. He turned off the kitchen faucet and it stopped. I had planned to come home on Friday, the 25th after Thanksgiving with the Albuquerque clan on the 24th, but left Sunday, spent the night with youngest son in Denver and got here yesterday afternoon. Apparently after only 47 years since this place was built, the hard water we have finally ate through the sink drain. Today I will hit the grocery store and get a new drain at the hardware store and repair the sink. It will snow tomorrow and then warm up a tad. Good to be home, though.



Bit of a nuisance but it could have been worse. Water can do some real damage if its not noticed


----------



## rustybolts (23 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @classic33 Your in depth knowledge is required.
> MrsD has had some weird dreams.
> •3 nights ago (in her dream) I killed a woman with a screwdriver then dumped her body in our dining room.
> •next night it was all about me breaking the spout off her best teapot.
> ...



I dont know.. but I wish I had whatever she's taking for a nightcap


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @classic33 Your in depth knowledge is required.
> MrsD has had some weird dreams.
> •3 nights ago (in her dream) I killed a woman with a screwdriver then dumped her body in our dining room.
> •next night it was all about me breaking the spout off her best teapot.
> ...


What's weird about those?

Was the woman you killed younger than both of you? I hope you had a plastic sheet down, be messy otherwise. T'would also explain the half onion on the kitchen floor. Get her to describe the screwdriver, and the chances are you know where it should be, but it isn't there.

You moved the body into the kitchen, used the screwdriver to assemble some flat pack furniture, and the onion is to cover the smell.
You breaking the spout off her best teapot is the serious bit. 
The teapot, a symbol of friendship, of telling stories and confiding in each other. There it sat between your friends and your teacups, loyally keeping the tea warm, listening in on your conversations and never telling a soul what it's heard. 
Interesting it were the spout you broke off as something will be heard, that would be better unheard, but when heard you'll not unhear. There's something going to be spilt, and it won't be milk.


Can I copyright this version of Cluedo?


----------



## gavroche (23 Nov 2022)

Bonjour. After a rainy night it is now quite nice out, perfect for a ride but Mrs G has other plans. I can see the wallpapering table set up with wallpaper on it so I guess I am going to be busy shortly and as it gets dark early now, the bike is not going out today. 
I must also say that decorating is certainly not on my list of favorite things to do but it is cheaper than having to pay someone to do it. 
Oh well, let's get it over with. I shall go and change into my DIY clothes now.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2022)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. After a rainy night it is now quite nice out, perfect for a ride but Mrs G has other plans. I can see the wallpapering table set up with wallpaper on it so I guess I am going to be busy shortly and as it gets dark early now, the bike is not going out today.
> I must also say that decorating is certainly not on my list of favorite things to do but it is cheaper than having to pay someone to do it.
> Oh well, let's get it over with. I shall go and change into my DIY clothes now.



I maybe one of those odd people but I used to enjoy decorating.
I found the prepping laborious but enjoyed the rest. There was as time (many years ago) that I actually thought about it for a living.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2022)

I have nearly finished the teddy bears for my grandsons girlfriend. Body, arms, legs, ears and nose on. Scarf as well. I just need to make the legs a bit more secure and and some black yarn to his nose to make it stand out and we are food to go.

Chicken with curry and rice today.

I now have my bedding hanging on the door and draped across the dining table drying. We'll hopefully drying that is.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I maybe one of those odd people but I used to enjoy decorating.
> I found the prepping laborious but enjoyed the rest. There was as time (many years ago) that I actually thought about it for a living.



I quite like painting. I know, I must be weird


----------



## gavroche (23 Nov 2022)

Well, dark clouds are gathering now so may be decorating is a better option.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I quite like painting. I know, I must be weird



I used to paint while in the nude.
The neighbours weren't happy when I was doing the outside gutters but heyho.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I used to paint while in the nude.
> The neighbours weren't happy when I was doing the outside gutters but heyho.



Handy for hanging the paint can


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Handy for hanging the paint can


----------



## Dave7 (23 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Handy for hanging the paint can



TBH I did try that. All went well until the big blonde from down the road walked past ....paint everywhere


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't another hotel used for the interior shots.
> You'll be doing it for the greater good I'll assume.



For the Greater Good.........
I've left my pump action shotgun at home. 
View from our window.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> TBH I did try that. All went well until the big blonde from down the road walked past ....paint everywhere





Your gonna get banned


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Your gonna get banned


He'll not get the painting done!


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have nearly finished the teddy bears for my grandsons girlfriend. Body, arms, legs, ears and nose on. Scarf as well. I just need to make the legs a bit more secure and and some black yarn to his nose to make it stand out .



Have we seen you seen you on the Repair Shop ? Are you secretly one of the Bear Ladies ? 😀😀


----------



## Dirk (23 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Have we seen you seen you on the Repair Shop ? Are you secretly one of the Bear Ladies ? 😀😀



I like bear ladies..........


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> I like bear ladies..........



I think maybe in your case you might just have spelled it incorrectly. 😂😂😀😀


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Have we seen you seen you on the Repair Shop ? Are you secretly one of the Bear Ladies ? 😀😀





Not me.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Have we seen you seen you on the Repair Shop ? Are you secretly one of the Bear Ladies ? 😀😀



I can;t think of them without remembering a scene where they are pushing the filling into a leathe rhino (I think) using a longish stick 
and the hole was - basically - its bum
they were nearly unable to stand for laughing

although I think it may have only been one of them and the lady who does the leather
she does seem to have a more 'earthy' sense of humour

anyway

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz9fRJ-4IgQ


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I can;t think of them without remembering a scene where they are pushing the filling into a leathe rhino (I think) using a longish stick
> and the hole was - basically - its bum
> they were nearly unable to stand for laughing
> 
> ...






I work with leather as well, but that isn't me


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I work with leather as well, but that isn't me


Oh aye!


----------



## The Jogger (24 Nov 2022)

Buenos dias, from not so sunny Spain, although sun just rising. I put my life mentally on hold as I had a lot going on, including medical checks which seem fine apart from BP and cholesterol which I've just been medicated for. The gym will start again in December and a few life changes from today, onwards and upwards, with hopefully a clearer head.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2022)

Cooooeeeee. Its dark. And we are expecting rain today, how unusual is that 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2022)

Good morning people, dry at the moment, its due to rain whilst we are down the club.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2022)

Morning all.
Damp outside. Rain due in by 1400ish.
See you all later


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

House move has fallen through. 
Vendors can't find another property and our purchasers will pull out tomorrow unless we can commit to completing before January - which obviously we can't.
Hey ho, such is life! 
We will stay put until Spring and then re-market.
On a better note, we're meeting up with our mates today in Wells.


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2022)

From my Facebook memories this morning.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook memories this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 669002


Not if you shop online!


----------



## Paulus (24 Nov 2022)

Good morning all. 
It was quite sunny first thing, now its clouded over and the rain is coming. 
Dog walking and domestics this morning. This afternoon I'll be in my man cave doing some tidying up. It's a bit of a mess.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2022)

We are expecting a Box freezer to be delivered within the next half hour. The delivery guys are from Brum. They phoned and said my address couldn't be found. I asked them where they were and typical brummie said " I ain't got a scooby do 

They found it then


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2022)

Well they found us in the end and delivered the freezer.

The name of the house is spelt differently depending on the navigation device you use. Its either Gr or Gw. And the last part of the postcode is different as well. doh


----------



## Dave7 (24 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> House move has fallen through.
> Vendors can't find another property and our purchasers will pull out tomorrow unless we can commit to completing before January - which obviously we can't.
> ...



Dreadful....I feel for you both.
Many years ago we were in a chain with 10 others, horrible. But we were in our 20s then and could handle it better.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> House move has fallen through.
> Vendors can't find another property and our purchasers will pull out tomorrow unless we can commit to completing before January - which obviously we can't.
> ...





So sorry to hear that Dirk. The never ending problems of having a chain.


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> So sorry to hear that Dirk. The never ending problems of having a chain.



Hey ho! 
Onwards and upwards.
No point in having regrets.


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2022)

We manged to get out for lunch today, then had a enjoyable and profitable afternoon down the club, my Good lady won twice at bingo and my Sister in Law won once, I didn't enjoy telling them we couldn't make Sundays coach trip but it had to be done, it was piddling down when we came out and we had to wait for it to ease before we went for our bus and it stayed dry till we were almost home.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Dreadful....I feel for you both.
> Many years ago we were in a chain with 10 others, horrible. But we were in our 20s then and could handle it better.



It's strange, our daughter is currently renting so is the first link in a chain. There's a house two roads away that she is buying. It's ideal because school / friends / transport will remain the same. There are issues further up the chain but it seems that I'm more stressed than she is!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Nov 2022)

We have had more lightning today. We had a power cut as well.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Nov 2022)

One for the ladies, from my FB feed today


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's strange, our daughter is currently renting so is the first link in a chain. There's a house two roads away that she is buying. It's ideal because school / friends / transport will remain the same. There are issues further up the chain but it seems that I'm more stressed than she



When we sold our second house we had it all sorted and everything agreed then the day we were to sign contracts the fella who was buying our house phoned me and tried to drop the price another five grand, when I refused he pulled out, fortunately the people who's house we were buying were willing to wait while we found another buyer for our house.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2022)

I’ve binged the whole of Tokyo Vice. The ending has definitely left it open for another series. It was good. Judge John Deed now on the Drama channel.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2022)

Coooooe. I am first to post again 

A horrible night here. Lightning, thunder power cut and torrential rain.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2022)

Morning. I heard rain earlier but it’s off now so I suppose I should get out. I just have so little energy or enthusiasm for much at this time of year.


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dirk (25 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Minehead today with a stop at Glastonbury on the way.
We're stopping overnight with our mates in Minehead.
Enjoyable day yesterday. Had lunch with friends in the City Inn, Wells, walked around the cathedral, went to the museum and generally did the city tour.
Went out for a stroll last night and saw something we weren't expecting.
As we walked alongside the moat around the Bishops residence I noticed movement in the water. I thought it might be a big fish rising but, on closer inspection it turned out to be...........an Otter!
We followed it along the moat for about 200yds. Couldn't get a decent picture as it was so dark.
I've lived in Otter country for 18 years and never seen one before. Come to the city and ......


----------



## Paulus (25 Nov 2022)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's a nice bright start to the day here. 
The first load of washing is on, with a second waiting on the kitchen floor. Remember, we now have our son living with us temporarily, we hope. Hence the extra washing. We have gone from 2 loads a week to 4.
His girlfriend who has had trouble with the solicitors both selling and buying her flat has finally got a provisional compilation date of the 9th of December. This has been going on since May. 
If they can't find somewhere to buy, they plan to rent for a while but it looks like this won't happen until the new year.
Nice dog walking weather today, and hopefully out on the bike later. 
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Minehead today with a stop at Glastonbury on the way.
> We're stopping overnight with our mates in Minehead.
> ...





We have otters here. Dam things keep eating our bloody fish


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Minehead today with a stop at Glastonbury on the way.
> We're stopping overnight with our mates in Minehead.
> ...



Amazing. We have seen them in the lochs of Scotland but nothing like you saw.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have otters here. Dam things keep eating our bloody fish



Ahhh that is a downside. I know of one person who eventually conceded defeat and filled the (large) pond in.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Ahhh that is a downside. I know of one person who eventually conceded defeat and filled the (large) pond in.





We brought a number of large Koi all the way from Brum to here. The otter ate the lot. Luckily the pond we have now is too large for them to be able to get all the fish. They eat the largest ones then move on until next year. Needless to say we no longer keep Koi as they are too expensive to buy just to feed the otters.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2022)

@classic33 calling Classic.
Last nights weird dream for MrsD.
In the lounge we had a large laundry basket (with no holes) and it was full of mushy peas. It was raining and the ceiling started to leak.
Apparently I said not to worry and dragged the basket over to catch the water.......end of dream.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @classic33 calling Classic.
> Last nights weird dream for MrsD.
> In the lounge we had a large laundry basket (with no holes) and it was full of mushy peas. It was raining and the ceiling started to leak.
> Apparently I said not to worry and dragged the basket over to catch the water.......end of dream.


Classic33 here...
Peas in a dream represent prosperity and abundance for years to come. The fact that you were unconcerned by the roof leaking and simply pulled over the washing basket full of mushy peas(Which is a fair amount of mushy peas), signifies that the amount may also be large. Money will be changing hands.

However, given the previous dreams, murdered female in your living room. Then it may be that it wasn't you that did the deed, and that it may actually have been a male that was killed there. Check if it was you that pulled the peas under the leak, not someone else.

Be wary, hide all screwdrivers from her, and if possible check to see if any new insurance cover has been taken out on yourself. 

It could of course mean that you're going to go off mushy peas. Which is why you were unconcerned about the peas.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2022)

We has


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We has



So has we.
I am well wrapped up and watching footy (Wales v Iran)


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We brought a number of large Koi all the way from Brum to here. The otter ate the lot. Luckily the pond we have now is too large for them to be able to get all the fish. They eat the largest ones then move on until next year. Needless to say we no longer keep Koi as they are too expensive to buy just to feed the otters.



We used to have a cat that was very keen on fishing and he was especially keen on a work mates large Koi carp who lived a few doors down from us .
I used to go to work and he would be moaning that the herons from Coombe abbey had been stealing his fish again.
I didn’t have the nerve to tell him the truth.


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We has



And we have, I've got a line full of washing out. Not a good trip out to the supermarket this morning, it took me 10 minutes just to clear Holbrooks, I ended up using the A444 instead of meandering through Bedworth Heath, I'm not sure what was going on, its normally quiet at that time.


----------



## Paulus (25 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @classic33 calling Classic.
> Last nights weird dream for MrsD.
> In the lounge we had a large laundry basket (with no holes) and it was full of mushy peas. It was raining and the ceiling started to leak.
> Apparently I said not to worry and dragged the basket over to catch the water.......end of dream.



I would ask the Doctor what the side effects are of her medication are, or, stop eating cheese sandwiches late at night.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2022)

I have no idea what we are having to eat today.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2022)

Wales have been beaten by Iran for goodness sake. What a shambles


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2022)

Bloody chucking it down again. This rain is getting beyond a joke


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> I would ask the Doctor what the side effects are of her medication are, or, stop eating cheese sandwiches late at night.


But is Dave7 actually the other person, or is she merely assuming it is him?

She should focus on the latest dream tonight, the sequence of events and see who the other person actually is. 

I think there might be a surprise.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea what we are having to eat today.



I have been asked instructed to do sausage, beans, hash browns and fried eggs.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Wales have been beaten by Iran for goodness sake. What a shambles



And to rub salt in Iran deserved the win.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> And to rub salt in Iran deserved the win.





Wales should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> But is Dave7 actually the other person, or is she merely assuming it is him?
> 
> She should focus on the latest dream tonight, the sequence of events and see who the other person actually is.
> 
> I think there might be a surprise.



After 54 years I trust my wife......... she would only murder me, not some stranger.
However I will report back tomorrow (if I am still here).


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> After 54 years I trust my wife......... she would only murder me, not some stranger.
> However I will report back tomorrow (if I am still here).


But if she murdered you, it wouldn't/couldn't be you that moved the washing basket of mushy peas.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> But if she murdered you, it wouldn't/couldn't be you that moved the washing basket of mushy peas.



Surely they are 2 separate dreams??
What if she had drowned me in the mushy peas


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Surely they are 2 separate dreams??
> What if she had drowned me in the mushy peas


Two separate dreams in a series of four, so far.
Who pulled the basket under the leaking roof then?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2022)

Cooooeeeeee. Wow. Looks like I am first past the post again.


Its dark. Its dry. And its calm so a win win at the moment anyway 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Well.....it turns out that the buyers of our place haven't withdrawn as threatened after all. In fact, they are still very keen according to our estate agents. Their mortgage offer runs out in April, so we still have a bit of time to sort things out. We are maintaining an interest in the Watchet property but have started looking at other places that we might be able to complete on more quickly.
Stayed overnight in Minehead, so we are doing a few drive bys today and we have a viewing at a place on Exmoor on Monday.
We'll sort something out, I'm sure.


----------



## Paulus (26 Nov 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Well.....it turns out that the buyers of our place haven't withdrawn as threatened after all. In fact, they are still very keen according to our estate agents. Their mortgage offer runs out in April, so we still have a bit of time to sort things out. We are maintaining an interest in the Watchet property but have started looking at other places that we might be able to complete on more quickly.
> Stayed overnight in Minehead, so we are doing a few drive bys today and we have a viewing at a place on Exmoor on Monday.
> We'll sort something out, I'm sure.



What a headache this property buying lark is.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> After 54 years I trust my wife......... she would only murder me, not some stranger.
> *However I will report back tomorrow (if I am still here).*


He's late reporting back!!


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeeeee. Wow. Looks like I am first past the post again.
> 
> 
> Its dark. Its dry. And its calm so a win win at the moment anyway
> ...



I was on here at 0600 so ya boo sucks 
Bad nights sleep so may well go back for an hour shortly.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2022)

Gone dull and dark again so rain is on the way probably


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2022)

Shuffled around parkrun this morning, couldn’t keep up with Mrs Tenkaykev. Granddaughter sleepover tonight and the Christmas lights and Carol service is on up the road so we’ll probably wander up. I’m back in bed now, just for a bit of a rest.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2022)

A slobbing day for me. Shower had. Internet browsed and I have bought odds and sods of craft supplies.

Pork for lunch today. No idea what we will have with it but hey how.

I recorded a film on film 4 last night so I might watch that tonight as there is sod all else on.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Shuffled around parkrun this morning, couldn’t keep up with Mrs Tenkaykev. Granddaughter sleepover tonight and the Christmas lights and Carol service is on up the road so we’ll probably wander up. I’m back in bed now, just for a bit of a rest.



I walked out for 3 miles this morning and shuffled back. 33 minutes for a 5k. Old age and injuries aren't fun  Still enjoyed it though and that's the main thing.

It's miserable here now so an afternoon siesta could be tempting for me too.


----------



## Paulus (26 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> A slobbing day for me. Shower had. Internet browsed and I have bought odds and sods of craft supplies.
> 
> Pork for lunch today. No idea what we will have with it but hey how.
> 
> I recorded a film on film 4 last night so I might watch that tonight as there is sod all else on.



The dog has been walked, and a bimble out on the bike for some essentials from the local shops. 
I have bought a nice piece of rolled loin of pork for tomorrows dinner. I think pork is a very underrated meat.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> A slobbing day for me. Shower had. Internet browsed and I have bought odds and sods of craft supplies.
> 
> Pork for lunch today. No idea what we will have with it but hey how.
> 
> I recorded a film on film 4 last night so I might watch that tonight as there is sod all else on.


You could always sort your woodstore out!


----------



## pawl (26 Nov 2022)

Bacon and cheese Staffordshire oat cake for lunch


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Nov 2022)

Quite busy at Upton House parkrun this morning. There was an Air Ambulance fund raising initiative plus a resuscitation tutorial and demonstration that was quite well received.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Quite busy at Upton House parkrun this morning. There was an Air Ambulance fund raising initiative plus a resuscitation tutorial and demonstration that was quite well received.
> 
> View attachment 669185


Last time I used a Resusci Annie, I "killed her".


----------



## Dave7 (26 Nov 2022)

We had luxury croissants with honey earlier.
In a while we will have 
Brie De Meaux* cheese on crackers.
* We enjoy Brie and I read about this being a bit special. We shall know shortly.
We will wash it down with a glass of Chardonnay


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You could always sort your woodstore out!





Don't be stupid. That's Mr WD's job


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Don't be stupid. That's Mr WD's job


It'd give you something to do!
Then slob around tomorrow. I mean two days slobbing around, really!!


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Last time I used a Resusci Annie, I "killed her".



The one we had when I was under training in the Navy had a leak, you could always tell when you were doing it right because you could hear the leak.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> The one we had when I was under training in the Navy had a leak, you could always tell when you were doing it right because you could hear the leak.


This one was a new computerised model. If you got either the chest compressions or the breathing rate wrong it showed it on a display. 

I think I was too heavy handed on my second, and last attempt, as the display and Anne gave up the ghost. 

And she holds the dubious honour of being the most kissed "person" in the world. Not bad for someone who's death brought her such fame.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> This one was a new computerised model. If you got either the chest compressions or the breathing rate wrong it showed it on a display.
> 
> I think I was too heavy handed on my second, and last attempt, as the display and Anne gave up the ghost.
> 
> And she holds the dubious honour of being the most kissed "person" in the world. Not bad for someone who's death brought her such fame.



I did my training the late 1960's.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> I did my training the late 1960's.


I "killed" Annie thirty years ago. First Aid refresher course, and training for others prior to being tested.


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> I did my training the late 1960's.



I was still at junior school in the late 1960s 😂😂😂😂😂😂😀

Night night everyone. 😀😀


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2022)

Coooooeeeeee. We had a bit of rain at 4am. Then it stopped. It's calm now. Still dark though.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I was still at junior school in the late 1960s 😂😂😂😂😂😂😀
> 
> Night night everyone. 😀😀



I'd have been in my late teens.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2022)

Morning. We also had rain as I wasn’t sleeping that well so heard it a few times during the night. Seems to be off now though so I’ll get out for a wander.

Re Resus Annie I had to use her several times too as we had to be first aid trained for work. I’ve had to do CPR once for real too but sadly it didn’t change the end result.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2022)

An excellent reason for not becoming a vegetarian


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> An excellent reason for not becoming a vegetarian
> 
> View attachment 669293



Mmmm. Can’t beat a nice venison burger  There’s far too many of the bloody things around here anyway. Even as an animal lover, I think it’s time they were professionally culled and get them into the food chain.


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

More viewings planned for Monday and Tuesday, so we will have another overnight stay in Minehead.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I was still at junior school in the late 1960s 😂😂😂😂😂😂😀
> 
> Night night everyone. 😀😀



I was working full time in 1962


----------



## Paulus (27 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Mmmm. Can’t beat a nice venison burger  There’s far too many of the bloody things around here anyway. Even as an animal lover, I think it’s time they were professionally culled and get them into the food chain.



You'll be getting wolves roaming around soon, that will keep the deer population down.


----------



## Paulus (27 Nov 2022)

Good morning from a grey and soggy Barnet. 
It's dull, raining, but quite mild.
Looks like a bike ride might be out of the equation. I'm not keen on getting soaked these days for the hell of it.
But if it stops later maybe I'll chance it.,


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I was working full time in 1962





I was at at primary school then.


----------



## Paulus (27 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I was at at primary school then.



So was I. Just.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I was at at primary school then.



You really did go to school then


----------



## Dave7 (27 Nov 2022)

Food today is a copy of yesterday.
Breckie was very large croissant with honey.
Later we will finish the lovely Brie cheese with crackers plus Chardonnay to wash it down.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> You really did go to school then






Only just


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2022)

From my Facebook memories this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2022)

I'm watching a series on Netflix called 1899. Weird as hell, but strangely addictive.


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm watching a series on Netflix called 1899. Weird as hell, but strangely addictive.



I've found it online, looks interesting..


----------



## Exlaser2 (27 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I was working full time in 1962



I was born November 1962 😂😂😂😀😀


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I was born November 1962 😂😂😂😀😀



I was about to do my 11+, I moved to senior school in 1963.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Nov 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I was born November 1962 😂😂😂😀😀



Same year as my (much) younger brother


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2022)

Managed a full house today, Wordle, Dordle, Quordle and Weaver.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Managed a full house today, Wordle, Dordle, Quordle and Weaver.


What'll you do now?


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Nov 2022)

Night night everyone. 😀


----------



## 12boy (28 Nov 2022)

Being born in California in 1949 I am reminded of the poem about the 1850 California gold rush...
The miners came in '49 
The whores in '51
And when they got together
There came the native son.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2022)

Coooooeee. I'm first past the post again. Dark and calm here but rain I expected at sometime during the day.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2022)

Priceless


----------



## Dirk (28 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Off out viewing 3 houses on Exmoor this morning and then meeting up with mates in Minehead for lunch.


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Nov 2022)

Morning all. It’s a bit of a shock to my system being up and about at this time but there are lots of road works on my daughters bus route to work at the moment and she’s been late to work at the hospital a few times recently ( bus’s only run every hour, it’s only a ten journey but it’s took 40 mins one day last week ). So I’ve said I will take her to work this week .😀


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Priceless
> 
> View attachment 669418



Groan!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Groan!





Bet you laughed though


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Managed a full house today, Wordle, Dordle, Quordle and Weaver.



Wordle alone is enough for me........I struggle with word quizzes. I do wordle most days with varied success but have to force myself to do it.


----------



## pawl (28 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Priceless
> 
> View attachment 669418



Bet that got Christmas off with a bang.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Bet that got Christmas off with a bang.


Be careful with their Christmas Crackers. It might turn into Russian Roulette!


----------



## pawl (28 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Be careful with their Christmas Crackers. It might turn into Russian Roulette!



Perhaps the hat is on an explosive timer.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2022)

Chicken for lunch today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Nov 2022)

... and relax. Yippee! I've just purchased Mrs Tenkaykev's Christmas present. A pair of Saucony " women's Xodus Ultra" direct from Saucony online. 

I'm sure that she'll like the colour, it seems eminently practical for off road running through the mud and trails 😉


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> ... and relax. Yippee! I've just purchased Mrs Tenkaykev's Christmas present. A pair of Saucony " women's Xodus Ultra" direct from Saucony online.
> 
> I'm sure that she'll like the colour, it seems eminently practical for off road running through the mud and trails 😉
> View attachment 669461


Brown or grey, she'd never find if it came off her foot!


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Brown or grey, she'd never find if it came off her foot!


These are the understated mens option...


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> These are the understated mens option...
> 
> View attachment 669477
> 
> ...


I stuck with a plain grey, no fancy colours needed. They're no faster, although they do make you easier find if you fall in the mud.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Chicken for lunch today.



Veggie stir fry for us


----------



## Dave7 (28 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> ... and relax. Yippee! I've just purchased Mrs Tenkaykev's Christmas present. A pair of Saucony " women's Xodus Ultra" direct from Saucony online.
> 
> I'm sure that she'll like the colour, it seems eminently practical for off road running through the mud and trails 😉
> View attachment 669461



That is a lovely looking shoe.


----------



## Paulus (28 Nov 2022)

Good evening all. 
We have Just got back from seeing a friend in Reading, well actually one of MrsP's bridesmaids from 41 years ago. They met at agricultural college in the mid 70's and have remained very good friends ever since. 
It's the first time I've been to Reading for 20+ years, and it seems to of changed quite a bit from what I remember. The Station has been totally rebuilt and the surrounding area is much changed. 
A good day was had though.


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2022)

Our first Monday night out for several weeks and it didn't start well, our bus didn't turn up and the next one already had a wheelchair user on board so we couldn't use it, buses only take one wheelchair, so rather than we wait twenty minutes for the next one I pushed my Good lady down the club. Once there it turned out to be a good night out, and as a bonus I won three time at bingo and came home thirty five quid up.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## Paulus (29 Nov 2022)

Morning all. I seem to be first through the door this morning. 
It's still dark out there, and it's going to be a cloudy day. 
Another week, another Sainsbury's delivery. 08.30-09.30.
The normal things to do today, plus I should be able to get out on the bike later for some time.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2022)

Cooooeeee. Dry and calm at the moment with a temp of 4 deg. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (29 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people.



@dave r made a mad dash to get in first.


----------



## Dirk (29 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Three viewings yesterday. None were suitable. 
More viewings booked for Thursday & Friday - one of which has been on 'Escape to the Country' - all exposed timbers and flagstone floors. Should be interesting.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> @dave r made a mad dash to get in first.



I was surprised to find no one about, theres usually a Welsh dragon or a Mo in front of me, I was up earlier then usual this morning, my phone rang at a quarter to seven, my Good Lady was ringing from downstairs asking for help with the commode.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2022)

Morning all.
Been up since 0630, a bad night with lots of broken sleep. I will doubtless be back for a couple of hours later.

Its that day I dread......I have to go see the auntie and sort her money out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Nov 2022)

Good morning folks 
Blue bin and “ walking for health “ group. There were a couple of people from Social Services on last weeks walk checking it out for suitability for some of their clients. We took them to the pub after the walk, I’m sure they enjoyed it. 🍺


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2022)

Morning. Brrrr. It's bang on freezing here just now and a bit misty too. Little 5k jog done, quick bath and just sat down with my porridge. Today's excitement is a hair cut at 11.15.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> I was surprised to find no one about, theres usually a Welsh dragon or a Mo in front of me, I was up earlier then usual this morning, my phone rang at a quarter to seven, my Good Lady was ringing from downstairs asking for help with the commode.





I was toasty warm in bed so I stayed there


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I was toasty warm in bed so I stayed there



Sounds good to me.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Sounds good to me.





It was


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It was



Perhaps bordering on too much information?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Perhaps bordering on too much information?





Behave you


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2022)

The sun is shining now


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun is shining now



Supposed to be here as well, but its misty, our sheets are out on the line but won't dry till it clears.


----------



## Paulus (29 Nov 2022)

Just back from walking the dog. It's damp and misty out there.
I'll be out on the bike shortly, a few things to get from the local shops.


----------



## pawl (29 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks
> Blue bin and “ walking for health “ group. There were a couple of people from Social Services on last weeks walk checking it out for suitability for some of their clients. We took them to the pub after the walk, I’m sure they enjoyed it. 🍺



Hope you made them pay for the booze 🥃


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks
> Blue bin and “ walking for health “ group. There were a couple of people from Social Services on last weeks walk checking it out for suitability for some of their clients. We took them to the pub after the walk, I’m sure they enjoyed it. 🍺



Not saying this will happen to you, but...

A number of years ago (after heart attack), I was a member of a cycling group, organised by our local NHS Trust. Most members were like me, ex-heart attack, or, in some cases recovering knee/hip replacements. One day, three new people turned up. One, we discovered was a Social Worker, and, he had in tow two, apparently fit and relatively young, youths. Other than first names, no information was exchanged. I subsequently learned that one of the "new arrivals" had mental health problems, and, had attacked his parents with a knife. He was perfectly OK with us, I even became quite friendly with the chap. However, I do have, what some may deem, an odd sense of humour. It did strike me that it would have been nice to have been made aware of the potential danger of "triggering" extreme behaviour, inadvertently.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Nov 2022)

Back from our walk. We ended up in the local " Spoons " post walk and I was looking at the various menus. I noticed that the burger patties are now 3oz instead of four, and that you get a small portion of chips. The Hash browns are no longer vegan due to supplier issues and the eggs are sourced from Europe due to the current egg shortage😮


----------



## gavroche (29 Nov 2022)

Salut. I intended to go for a ride to my son's today but chickened out. Instead, I sat down and started reading a book called : The Midlife Cyclist by Phil Cavell, that my son bought me for my birthday. It is very interesting and describes how to cope with the ageing process past the age of 50 and how cycling can help in slowing it down a bit. It is quite hard reading as there are lots of medical terms which I will never remember but very informative. I only read a few pages at the time to rest my brain from overheating. 
My son is also buying me the Dan Martin's book for Christmas too. Looking forward to that.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (29 Nov 2022)

We had chicken, green beans and caiflower. Very healthy.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2022)

Banana sandwiches for me, got faggots later.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Brrrr. It's bang on freezing here just now and a bit misty too. Little 5k jog done, quick bath and just sat down with my porridge. Today's excitement is a hair cut at 11.15.



Hope it is cheaper than Mrs SD's.

Prices have just gone up - again!

Alternating every 8 weeks between trim/root colouring/blow dry at £100 and cut/colour/babylights/blow dry at £150.

Makes cycling look like a cheap activity. 😁


----------



## Dave7 (29 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had chicken, green beans and caiflower. Very healthy.



We also had chicken but to make it more healthy it was wrapped in a pie crust


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We also had chicken but to make it more healthy it was wrapped in a pie crust


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hope it is cheaper than Mrs SD's.
> 
> Prices have just gone up - again!
> 
> ...



Crikey. No, just a cut and blow dry. She usually just takes £25 but I gave her £40 for a little Christmas bonus.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We also had chicken but to make it more healthy it was wrapped in a pie crust


Can't have helped the chicken be healthier
Wrapped in pastry, then into a sauna.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2022)

Cooooeeeem I appear to be first yet again this is becoming a bit of a habit. 

Its dark. I think it might be misty as well.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2022)

Good morning all, no yoga for me today, the gas man cometh, which could be expensive, we have a dead gas fire.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Nov 2022)

Good morning fellow retirees,
Heading into Poole to meet a friend who’s coming up from Weymouth. A wander down to the pubs in the Old Town and along the Quay is the order of the day. Weather is looking good ☀️🍺👍


----------



## Paulus (30 Nov 2022)

Good morning all. 
Another grey, damp start to the day here.
After the usual dog walking and domestics, I am off on the bike to the big Tesco store in Potters Bar. I am looking a Welsh cheese called Y-fenni, on the website it says that they do it. It's also a good excuse to get out on the bike.
The cheese is a cheddar, but mixed with wholegrain mustard and ale. It is particularly delicious.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2022)

Just done a load of washing. Still to damp to put it outside though.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, no yoga for me today, the gas man cometh, which could be expensive, we have a dead gas fire.


Possibly a stupid question but have you checked the ignition battery ?


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Possibly a stupid question but have you checked the ignition battery ?



Yes, I changed it, I suspect its the ignition itself.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just done a load of washing. Still to damp to put it outside though.



I've split it, half outside and half on the clothes horse, I'm not expecting the stuff outside to dry but I can't get it all on the clothes horse.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2022)

No idea what I will be doing. I know what I was supposed to do as MrsD wanted me to take her to HomeBargains but she is not making any signs.
I have been told I am doing jacket spud with sausage and beans for lunch


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2022)

Pork for us today. Probably with rice....or not


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Pork for us today. Probably with rice....or not



Definitely better with rice.......or without


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have been told I am doing jacket spud with sausage and beans for lunch


----------



## Dirk (30 Nov 2022)

Morning all 

Not much doing today.
MrsD's doing the end of month finances and I've got to fill the car up with diesel ready for tomorrow's trip up to West Somerset; 5 viewings to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2022)

Morning. I was in earlier but only posted my Wordle score. Early hilly walk done. It's very chilly and misty here. I was fine walking up through the town then up the hill trail but as daylight came in it seemed to get colder and I got chilled coming back down. It wasn't even nice enough for any photos as it was so drab. Just a quick snap of traffic on the road coming into the town from Comrie the village 6 miles away.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Nov 2022)

Never got to finish Wordle yesterday , I was at UN**E when I was called away . Can anyone remember what the answer was ?


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just done a load of washing. Still to damp to put it outside though.


It'll stay damp, at best, if you don't put it out.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Never got to finish Wordle yesterday , I was at UN**E when I was called away . Can anyone remember what the answer was ?



I can't even remember this mornings. I seem to forget them within minutes of doing them.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2022)

Its market day today and Mr WD wants to go and see about getting some fish. I doubt many will be there today as the weather isn't good but hey ho.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its market day today and Mr WD wants to go and see about getting some fish. I doubt many will be there today as the weather isn't good but hey ho.



We have this shop up the town but I have never been in. As much as I like eating fish, I hate the smell of it raw. 


fish-in-crieff


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its market day today and Mr WD wants to go and see about getting some fish. I doubt many will be there today as the weather isn't good but hey ho.


Don't be daft, fish love water.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2022)

Gas man been, fire now working, he replaced the spark generator, wallet now a lot lighter.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Gas man been, fire now working, he replaced the spark generator, wallet now a lot lighter.


Around £20 - £25 for the peizo ignition. He'll have cleaned it as well as giving it a service though.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Never got to finish Wordle yesterday , I was at UN**E when I was called away . Can anyone remember what the answer was ?



Tepid


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2022)

I have returned from Mach and the market. Not many stalls there today and those that were there were 99.999999999% tat and crap. No fish today.

Went to the Co Op and bought a cucumber, half a dozen eggs, mushrooms and a carton of milk. £7.50 was the cost. Good god almighty.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Around £20 - £25 for the peizo ignition. He'll have cleaned it as well as giving it a service though.



He was quoting £180 for the spark generator, I haven't checked that yet, but had a used one in the van he put in and didn't charge for, I just paid the £85 call out fee.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2022)

I have a serious situation here.
I am head chef
I am head waiter
I am washer upper. 
I have only one client and 2 hours ago this client placed her order of baked beans, sausage and jacket spud.
This client has just changed the order so that, instead of jacket spud it is to be hash browns PLUS a fried egg.
She doesn't realise that us top chefs are temperamental


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have a serious situation here.
> I am head chef
> I am head waiter
> I am washer upper.
> ...



As I see it, you have three choices:

a) Go all "Gordon Ramsey" and have a good shout and swear at her

b) pretend you didn't hear and serve up the original order

c) do as you are told

As much as it may be amusing for the rest of us to hear the response to (a) or (b), in all honesty, if you want a quiet life, (c) is your best option, IMHO.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have a serious situation here.
> I am head chef
> I am head waiter
> I am washer upper.
> ...


I'd refuse to serve, cook, and washup if I were you.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Nov 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I have a serious situation here.
> I am head chef
> I am head waiter
> I am washer upper.
> ...



Go on strike - the rest of the country seem to be.

***

In other 'News':

I am 66 today, happy that I have got this far. But would rather be 36.

***

And on that time goes by note:

What a changing world we live in.

Apparently 25% of 17-19 year olds in the UK may be suffering from mental health issues.

And a friend of mine's 14 year old daughter has just introduced him to her first serious girlfriend. There are seemingly 6 same sex relationships in her (mixed) class of 29.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'd refuse to serve, cook, and washup if I were you.



Dangerous! 😂


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Go on strike - the rest of the country seem to be.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...



 Happy Birthday.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> As I see it, you have three choices:
> 
> a) Go all "Gordon Ramsey" and have a good shout and swear at her
> 
> ...





C is the ONLY OPTION if you want to live.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> He was quoting £180 for the spark generator, I haven't checked that yet, but had a used one in the van he put in and didn't charge for, I just paid the £85 call out fee.


That "quote" is nuts!
One "made for that particular appliance" would be half the price. And that would be for the full kit, from piezo iginitor to the pilot light. There's far too many pricing by plucking figure out if thin air. He couldn't charge for secondhand parts either. 
Was he GasSafe registered at least?


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> C is the ONLY OPTION if you want to live.


We're getting very close to the body in the lounge dream, from last week.

Hide the screwdrivers!!


----------



## Sterlo (30 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> As I see it, you have three choices:
> 
> a) Go all "Gordon Ramsey" and have a good shout and swear at her
> 
> ...



Go 50/50 or phone a friend


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Go on strike - the rest of the country seem to be.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Go on strike - the rest of the country seem to be.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave7 (30 Nov 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> As I see it, you have three choices:
> 
> a) Go all "Gordon Ramsey" and have a good shout and swear at her
> 
> ...



I admit to taking the easy way out so took option C


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Go on strike - the rest of the country seem to be.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...



Happy birthday, youngster


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> That "quote" is nuts!
> One "made for that particular appliance" would be half the price. And that would be for the full kit, from piezo iginitor to the pilot light. There's far too many pricing by plucking figure out if thin air. He couldn't charge for secondhand parts either.
> Was he GasSafe registered at least?



We're back, had lunch in Jubilee Crescent and did some shopping, I've a chance to look into the spark igniter, best price a tenner worse price forty eight quid, I think he didn't know the price and just plucked a price out of the air, yes they are GasSafe, they are one of the better ones and we've used them several times before.


----------



## Sterlo (30 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> We're back, had lunch in Jubilee Crescent and did some shopping, I've a chance to look into the spark igniter, best price a tenner worse price forty eight quid, I think he didn't know the price and just plucked a price out of the air, yes they are GasSafe, they are one of the better ones and we've used them several times before.


It's an unfortunate side effect of everything having to be certified, you have to pay. We have a mate who we've always got to do our gas and plumbing jobs and he's always been good to us pricewise, but last couple of times, he's had to charge us normal rates. I've no issues with it as he has to earn a living as they all do but a boiler service going from £40 up to £160 was a bit of a shock.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2022)

Sterlo said:


> It's an unfortunate side effect of everything having to be certified, you have to pay. We have a mate who we've always got to do our gas and plumbing jobs and he's always been good to us pricewise, but last couple of times, he's had to charge us normal rates. I've no issues with it as he has to earn a living as they all do but a boiler service going from £40 up to £160 was a bit of a shock.



Their £85 call out charge covers the first hour labour, we've used these several times before, servicing both our old fire and this one, they've been very good so far, what was going on this morning I haven't got a clue, where he got his figure from I don't know, but having not had one of those replaced before I had to take his quote at face value till I had a chance to check it, They're one of the better ones, I've used several who turned out to be cowboys and they were only used once.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

Sterlo said:


> It's an unfortunate side effect of everything having to be certified, you have to pay. We have a mate who we've always got to do our gas and plumbing jobs and he's always been good to us pricewise, but last couple of times, he's had to charge us normal rates. I've no issues with it as he has to earn a living as they all do but a boiler service going from £40 up to £160 was a bit of a shock.


The labour part I've seldom had issues with. Been given one price over the phone, when booking them, and another by the engineer on the day. That's one part that shouldn't change between booking and the work being done.

It's the way some pluck a figure out of thin air that annoys me. Especially when it comes to parts, mainly because most folk won't know the price, or where to get the part(s). Maybe I'm lucky in knowing where to look to get the part numbers and then the parts as required.

Secondhand parts aren't supposed to be used. Which is why I queried the GasSafe member/registered.


----------



## rustybolts (30 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Go on strike - the rest of the country seem to be.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...



I blame Lou Reed


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2022)

Hello! 👋👋 we are home, have been for three weeks in fact but I haven't really felt ready to pop in here until today. Don't ask why as I don't know. 🤔 I have trundled around CC for a few minutes from time to time but that's been all.

I can't possibly catch up the past six weeks so bear with me. I did spot @Dave7 has taken to jumping off dining room chairs.......we're too old Dave. Don't.

Hope you're all keeping well and ready for some more tedious stuff from Lancashire. Bloody cold today but managed to knock out 60+ miles.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> The labour part I've seldom had issues with. Been given one price over the phone, when booking them, and another by the engineer on the day. That's one part that shouldn't change between booking and the work being done.
> 
> It's the way some pluck a figure out of thin air that annoys me. Especially when it comes to parts, mainly because most folk won't know the price, or where to get the part(s). Maybe I'm lucky in knowing where to look to get the part numbers and then the parts as required.
> 
> Secondhand parts aren't supposed to be used. Which is why I queried the GasSafe member/registered.



Have you worked in the industry? Your posts suggest that you have, I didn't know they weren't supposed to use second hand parts, though its right if you think about it, if you have you have the rest of us at a disadvantage.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Have you worked in the industry? Your posts suggest that you have, I didn't know they weren't supposed to use second hand parts, though its right if you think about it, if you have you have the rest of us at a disadvantage.


I did work in the industry, but on industrial appliance's. Qualified via work to service portable appliances, which came in handy in the scouts. No paying someone else on an annual check of the camping stoves.
Came in to it via working with other gases.

The ignition isn't as critical a part should it fail, as it won't affect the safety. It'll stop you using it. But, too many pull parts off things bound for the dump, and charging the new price for them.
We'd one break the pipe and final connection into the fire, then decided to light up whilst he looked for the leak.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello! 👋👋 we are home, have been for three weeks in fact but I haven't really felt ready to pop in here until today. Don't ask why as I don't know. 🤔 I have trundled around CC for a few minutes from time to time but that's been all.
> 
> I can't possibly catch up the past six weeks so bear with me. I did spot @Dave7 has taken to jumping off dining room chairs.......we're too old Dave. Don't.
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well and ready for some more tedious stuff from Lancashire. Bloody cold today but managed to knock out 60+ miles.


Noticed you on, but not certain if the short visits were down to being abroad still.

You want to read and catchup on what Dave7 has been doing with his mushy peas!


----------



## PaulSB (30 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Noticed you on, but not certain if the short visits were down to being abroad still.
> 
> You want to read and catchup on what Dave7 has been doing with his mushy peas!



No, just not quite ready to get involved for a while. Mushy peas? Hmmm 🤔


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

PaulSB said:


> No, just not quite ready to get involved for a while. Mushy peas? Hmmm 🤔


You'd never believe it, even if you read it more than once.
And with a screwdriver as well.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2022)

PaulSB said:


> No, just not quite ready to get involved for a while. Mushy peas? Hmmm 🤔



How was the holiday, or shouldn't I ask that?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. Welcome back @PaulSB .......look foward to reading (a few of) your exploits when you are up to it.
And regardless off what you hear I only murdered one person and there was only one giant basket of mushy peas 
Edit
Oh........ and I only jumped off one chair.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Up early this morning and off up the motorway to Steart Point to look at houses.
Stopping overnight in Minehead and going to the theatre tonight with our mates.
More viewings tomorrow........


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2022)

Neighbour's having to scrape his windscreen at the moment. 
First time this year.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2022)

Coooooeeeeeee peeps. Nice to have you back Paul.

Its dark. Its calm. Its supposed to be 8 deg today. We shall see 

Oooh and its bin day today. The main bins as well so exciting stuff.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Dec 2022)

Sterlo said:


> It's an unfortunate side effect of everything having to be certified, you have to pay. We have a mate who we've always got to do our gas and plumbing jobs and he's always been good to us pricewise, but last couple of times, he's had to charge us normal rates. I've no issues with it as he has to earn a living as they all do but a boiler service going from £40 up to £160 was a bit of a shock.



We’ve had the same lady servicing our boiler for more years than I can remember. She came highly recommend by the ex British Gas engineer who had trained her as an apprentice and had been servicing our boiler until he retired. She charges £65. I remarked that her charge hadn’t gone up and she said she keeps the price the same for three years and then does a reappraisal.


----------



## Paulus (1 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. 
A tad cool this morning. As MrsP passed the thermostat in the hall, the central heating strangely turned it's self on


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2022)

Good day from another friggin' cold morning in Lancashire. A busy day ahead with ironing, housework this morning, card group this afternoon and #2 son's birthday this evening. Geez I'm exhausted already. I'll update you on my holiday later but sufficient to say for the moment it was great.

I've been considering a winter cycling gilet and mentioned this to Mrs P. "You can borrow mine if you like" "Great. Thank you" About 10.45pm Tuesday night and I'm just drifting off to sleep when I hear "You're not going to sweat in my gilet are you?" 

So Wednesday in the cafe one of my buddies tells me he's brought along his Galibier quilted gilet for me to try. Popped it on for the ride home. I'd had 26 miles of chilly upper body and cold hands and feet on the ride out. Going home my upper body was very comfortable and my feet and hands warm - guess that must be because the body doesn't have to concentrate on keeping the core warm?? I feel a purchase coming on.....................

So you can see not much has changed in my life.......................catch you all later.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day from another friggin' cold morning in Lancashire. A busy day ahead with ironing, housework this morning, card group this afternoon and #2 son's birthday this evening. Geez I'm exhausted already. I'll update you on my holiday later but sufficient to say for the moment it was great.
> 
> I've been considering a winter cycling gilet and mentioned this to Mrs P. "You can borrow mine if you like" "Great. Thank you" About 10.45pm Tuesday night and I'm just drifting off to sleep when I hear "You're not going to sweat in my gilet are you?"
> 
> ...


Owt odd happen over the other side of the pond, while you were there?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooooeeeeeee peeps. Nice to have you back Paul.
> 
> Its dark. Its calm. Its supposed to be 8 deg today. We shall see
> 
> ...



Ours is green (garden) and blue (recycled).


----------



## PaulSB (1 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Owt odd happen over the other side of the pond, while you were there?



Yes, I would say so. I'll mention it this evening.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2022)

We are both having eye tests at home this morning.
We are trying a company called OutsideClinic.
So far I am very impressed. MrsD is having hers now.
If we are both happy we will order new ones off them.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2022)

The sun is shining.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun is shining.


Not here it ain't!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not here it ain't!



Nor here


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Nor here



Not here either.


----------



## Paulus (1 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Not here either.



It was here, but it's just about set, and the temperature is dropping.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2022)

The sun shines on the righteous as they say.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun shines on the righteous as they say.


And also on the non righteous Welshie, so you’re covered either way 😉


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> And also on the non righteous Welshie, so you’re covered either way 😉



Yay me


----------



## Paulus (1 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun shines on the righteous as they say.



Thank you.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The sun shines on the righteous as they say.



And the Devil looks after his own


----------



## pawl (1 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We are both having eye tests at home this morning.
> We are trying a company called OutsideClinic.
> So far I am very impressed. MrsD is having hers now.
> If we are both happy we will order new ones off them.



I have received several junk mails from them Are you bound to them to provide your specs . Or can you use any provider


----------



## Dave7 (1 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> I have received several junk mails from them Are you bound to them to provide your specs . Or can you use any provider



We can use any provider but decided to go with them. They had an excellent selection. Very expensive compared to Specsavers but with our health and the time they spent with us we were OK with it.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2022)

Cooooeeee. First past the post again. Its dark. Its dry and that's your lot. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2022)

And I won £100.00 on the premium bonds. WOOOOOHOOOOOO.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2022)

Good morning all, well done Welsh dragon.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, well done Welsh dragon.





Thank you.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2022)

We have a weather warning for fog its not bad where I am.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks, a grey day. I’ll try for a run when it warms up a bit ( March probably ) 😄 Two prizes on the PB’s this month. 1st prize £25, 2nd prize £100!
That’s brought the year’s total prize money closer to the theoretical return.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have a weather warning for fog its not bad where I am.



Morning. It’s a pea souper here and to be overcast, dismal and drizzly all day. On checking the forecast for the next couple of weeks it is turning very  

I had a very long lie for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2022)

Just checked mine. £75 for me. Wouldn’t have minded a bit more but it will do.


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

No luck on the viewings yesterday. Let's hope something turns up today.
Got 6 viewings booked in Watchet, starting at 10.30.
Good show at the Minehead theatre last night - Agatha Christie's 'Witness for the Prosecution'. I've seen all film versions, so I knew the plot, but it was interesting to see how they fitted it all in on a tiny stage.


----------



## pawl (2 Dec 2022)

If the sun had its hat on it must have been pulled well down No sun 🌞 today


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2022)

Good morning all from a misty Barnet. 
Nothing from Uncle Ernie this month, but I've done pretty good this year.
MrsP won £50 this month and MissP got £300. So not bad really.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2022)

Good morning all.
Quite misty around here but not enough to cause problems.
I have lots of bitty things to do but if (big if) I get stuck in it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2022)

Another 2 teenage stabbings in the news. 15 & 16 years old ffs. What is going on


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2022)

Good morning. A bit grey and sort of well, I don't know just sort of.......

So slept till 8.00am. My sleep pattern is appalling, one night (Wednesday) up by 3.00am, last night here I am sleeping till 8.00am.

Didn't do the housework yesterday but lots of bits instead. That's today's task then followed by leaf blowing on the allotment.

Hope you lot have left some extra sprinkles for me. Off to check now.......I may return with a begging bowl.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2022)

⏰️ this is the clock I will set on January 3rd to get up early and claim all the extra sprinkles before anyone else is around!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2022)

The sun is trying to break through here. I can see a lot of fog on the hills and the forestry land.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. It’s a pea souper here and to be overcast, dismal and drizzly all day. On checking the forecast for the next couple of weeks it is turning very
> 
> I had a very long lie for me.


Even the larks are sleeping later these days.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. A bit grey and sort of well, I don't know just sort of.......
> 
> So slept till 8.00am. My sleep pattern is appalling, one night (Wednesday) up by 3.00am, last night here I am sleeping till 8.00am.
> 
> ...


These do?


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> ⏰️ this is the clock I will set on January 3rd to get up early and claim all the extra sprinkles before anyone else is around!!!



What are these sprinkle things you talk of ??


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2022)

Anyone planning to watch the new crime thriller starting tonight?
BBC1..Granite Harbour.
3 parts.
Think I will give it a go.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2022)

Amused me this morning, on my facebook feed an article about a beauty contest for camels, apparently one of the things they check for is cosmetic surgery.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Anyone planning to watch the new crime thriller starting tonight?
> BBC1..Granite Harbour.
> 3 parts.
> Think I will give it a go.





I will have a go as well. Might be OK


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Anyone planning to watch the new crime thriller starting tonight?
> BBC1..Granite Harbour.
> 3 parts.
> Think I will give it a go.



Yes. I’ll give it a go. I’ve been to Aberdeen several times, albeit it several years ago, but hoping to recognise some areas.

Just back a leg stretch around the town before lunch which is just cold chicken and coleslaw on a sandwich.

It’s still very dismal out but not cold.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2022)

I have been pottering in my workroom making stuff. My hands are a bit cold now.

Lamb with onions and carrots In gravy done in the slow cooker today


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Anyone planning to watch the new crime thriller starting tonight?
> BBC1..Granite Harbour.
> 3 parts.
> Think I will give it a go.



I'll give it a go. There are only a few decent programs on at the moment.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> What are these sprinkle things you talk of ??



Just in case you don't know............

On the Premium Bond app if you've won before you're shown the results you see a picture and a little fun phrase..... one of them is "extra sprinkles"

Mrs P calculates wins in bottles of gin:

One prize = one bottle
Two = two bottles

Jackpot = liver transplant and AA 🤣🤣


----------



## PaulSB (2 Dec 2022)

Happy Valley with Sarah Lancashire returns on New Year's Day. Excellent.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Happy Valley with Sarah Lancashire returns on New Year's Day. Excellent.



Oh, that’s great. I really like Sarah Lancashire. I’ll be glad to see the footie finished and hopefully some decent dramas starting for the winter months.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2022)

I think I’ll read for a while. The usual crime fiction which is my favourite genre.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Happy Valley with Sarah Lancashire returns on New Year's Day. Excellent.


What was the local swimming baths is the police station in this series.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

Is she really from the past?





Link to the 1898 photo
https://digitalcollections.lib.washington.edu/digital/collection/hegg/id/601/rec/1


----------



## Dave7 (2 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just in case you don't know............
> 
> On the Premium Bond app if you've won before you're shown the results you see a picture and a little fun phrase..... one of them is "extra sprinkles"
> 
> ...



Ahhh I understand now
Thanks


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

Are there posts that are now missing?

Mentioning a new three parter crime series.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Are there posts that are now missing?
> 
> Mentioning a new three parter crime series.



I’ve watched it all. OK, but nothing special I’m afraid.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve watched it all. OK, but nothing special I’m afraid.


They nicked the missing posts!
How dare they!!


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve watched it all. OK, but nothing special I’m afraid.



It felt like death in paradise in reverse, but I did enjoy it .😀


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2022)

Cooooeeeee. I to watched it. I have to admit I wasn't that impressed witht the first episode. We had a bit if rain at around 4 am. Not much. It only lasted a few minutes

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve watched it all. OK, but nothing special I’m afraid.



It was alright, a bit of a lightweight plot, and a bit predictable.


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

No joy on the house viewings over the past couple of days.
We found an ideal house but it had no gardens to speak of and was overlooked in all directions. We found a place with perfect grounds and outbuildings but the house was way too small. Looks like we shall have to keep looking and accept that we may have to re-market our place in the Spring. 
On the bright side - it's Braunton Christmas Fayre today. Will have a stroll down this evening.


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. It rained last night which came as a bit of a surprise. 
The green bin lorry has just come down the road, it's the last collection for this year. It restarts in February.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Dec 2022)

Good morning, grey and chill, I have been catching up on the first few episodes of Ted Lasso on Apple TV. I’m very impressed with how the story is developing, lots of sweary stuff, ( it’s based around a football club ) but also lots of character and plot development. There really is some good stuff on there and I have three months free to explore further.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeeee. I to watched it. I have to admit I wasn't that impressed witht the first episode. We had a bit if rain at around 4 am. Not much. It only lasted a few minutes
> 
> Stay safe peeps



I assume you refer to Granite.
I recorded it. Is it not worth watching?


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning, grey and chill, I have been catching up on the first few episodes of Ted Lasso on Apple TV. I’m very impressed with how the story is developing, lots of sweary stuff, ( it’s based around a football club ) but also lots of character and plot development. There really is some good stuff on there and I have three months free to explore further.


You'll just be getting into the good stuff in that third month.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I assume you refer to Granite.
> I recorded it. Is it not worth watching?





You might like it. I was more than a bit underwhelmed


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Dec 2022)

Back from a chilly parkrun. Mrs Tenkaykev disappeared into the distance today and I couldn't catch her. There was a bitter wind blowing off the bay as it paralleled the shoreline. The loaf is still in the bread machine so we're debating having breakfast out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Dec 2022)

I got a text message with this week’s parkrun finish time and was telling Mrs Tenkaykev about how although I felt wiped out today my times were actually improving. When I looked again I realised that the messages stack in reverse so I am getting slower🐢


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2022)

Fish for us today. It started out quite bright, but it's now gone very dull and dark.


----------



## Exlaser2 (3 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I assume you refer to Granite.
> I recorded it. Is it not worth watching?



Its always difficult to judge a series after the first episode . But I think it’s going to be at the lighter end of the crime show spectrum. ( not that there is anything wrong with that 😀) . For me it had enough of interest to watch the next two episodes.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Dec 2022)

Back from Broadstone Christmas Parade. A magnificent turnout, a couple of thousand people all having a great time. A big fire engine led the way, about five marching bands, Cubs, Brownies, and several other local groups. There were a Dozen or more Harleys, all tricked out in fancy dress plus the Spiderman Marching band. The most impressive was the huge steam engine.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2022)




----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2022)

Its beginning to feel a lot like Xmas, buses to and from town rammed, I had trouble wriggling my Good lady into the wheelchair space in the bus home, city centre rammed and the sally army playing Xmas carols,The Snowman was on the telly when we got back, good lunch in the Bean and Brunch, we bumped into a friend when we were in the market so we spent an hour having lunch and a gossip.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Fish for us today. It started out quite bright, but it's now gone very dull and dark.



Is that it, just a fish?


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Is that it, just a fish?



Five loaves too, perhaps?


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Is that it, just a fish?


And she took that long to eat it that it went dull and dark!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Is that it, just a fish?





No of course not but fish was the main thing. Mushy peas and fries went with it


----------



## Dave7 (3 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No of course not but fish was the main thing. Mushy peas and fries went with it



Oooohhh that does sound nice.
I think we are (again) on jacket spud with what is left of beans and sausage.
I think I will have a hash brown with mine.


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> No of course not but fish was the main thing. Mushy peas and fries went with it



I'll pass on the mushy peas, but the rest of it.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2022)

Coooooeeeee. First again.

Its dark. Its cold thats all. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning all.





Dam. You beat me


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Bit nippy out there today. Off out for a walk later.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2022)

Morning. Must have been a little bit of rain overnight but a cold and dry morning now with a chilly easterly. A very gentle 6 mile jog done. I enjoy my early Sunday mornings as it’s the only day it’s a bit more peaceful on the roads.


----------



## gavroche (4 Dec 2022)

Salut tout le monde. 5th Covid jab for Mrs G and 4th for me this morning. Very wet today so apart from watching France hopefully beating Poland this afternoon, nothing else planned.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2022)

The day will be 4 deg with showers for us.

I can feel another pottering day coming on.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2022)

From my Facebook memories.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Dec 2022)

I was on here at 0400 as I just couldn't sleep.
I watched test cricket and Granite Harbour for a few hours before crashing out till now.


----------



## gavroche (4 Dec 2022)

Covid jab done, Molly walked and now for a lazy day.


----------



## Paulus (4 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. 
Had a bit of a lie in today.
The weather is grey and damp with little breeze.
The dog has been walked and the domestics done. Two loads of washing is now draped around the radiators. The place resembles a Chinese laundry. 😳


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2022)

Went for a walk along the American Road across the Burrows.
Planted 100 onion sets.
Watched the film 'Dogma'.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2022)

Geez, what a weekend. Heavy frost Saturday morning and that's all I know about the weather. Saturday morning went shopping and to do various shop related chores. I mean B&Q is just a chore really.

........and then small person arrived around 2.00pm for a sleepover. Parents had tickets for Peter Kay in Manchester. She's now 2. Two year olds don't go to bed easily. 90 minutes to get her settled. Sunday 5.18am....."granddad" Snuggled** into bed with me for some fitful sleep. 

Up at 7.30......and I had lunch to cook for 7!!!!!🤣😇😇😇

** snuggling with your granddaughter is pretty damn good. 

I have G&T and England are 2 - 0 up.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Dec 2022)

While I remember. #1 son has a friend who works for Ticketmaster........apparently at one point 2,000,000 people queued online for Peter Kay tickets.........would have been a very big queue selling those tickets from Manchester Arena.

I once spent two days queuing on Leeds Headrow for Bob Dylan tickets........but I was young......a long time ago.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Geez, what a weekend. Heavy frost Saturday morning and that's all I know about the weather. Saturday morning went shopping and to do various shop related chores. I mean B&Q is just a chore really.
> 
> ........and then small person arrived around 2.00pm for a sleepover. Parents had tickets for Peter Kay in Manchester. She's now 2. Two year olds don't go to bed easily. 90 minutes to get her settled. Sunday 5.18am....."granddad" Snuggled** into bed with me for some fitful sleep.
> 
> ...





I loved my grandsons snuggling at the weekend. They would burst in and then hog the entire bed.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2022)

Cooooeeee. First again, at least. I hope Dave hasn't snuck in while I'm typing this.

Dark and rainy here.

Shopping day in rhe Metropolis for us. At least we won't have to do any shopping in the run up to C.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2022)

Morning. My bed was cosy and Molly was snuggling in so I lay for a bit longer.

A chilly start with a cold wind. Winter has finally arrived. We have lots of cold, frosty days to come but mostly dry thank goodness.

I switched the telly on when I went to bed last night and ended up watching a film called Angel has Fallen with Gerard Butler. Bit of a shoot em up but quite good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Dec 2022)

Good morning 🙂
Is it Monday already?
Mrs Tenkaykev and I are going for a run soon, we’ll dress up warm! 
Return journey to Leeds booked for Christmas. 
Keep warm folks 🧣


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple on the bus this morning.
No luck on the PBs this month so I've put in a cunning plan. I've maxxed out both of our holdings to see if we can get a big one.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## Paulus (5 Dec 2022)

Good morning all.
Both bin lorries have been down already.
It's dark and cloudy out there at the moment. I think it will be like yesterday, one of those days where it doesn't actually get properly light.
All the usual things to do, plus a bimble out on the bike for some essentials from the local shops. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2022)

Good morning. It's dark, still, dry and chilly. I'm going for a ride at 9.00am, probably the last chance for a few days as the temperatures are hovering around -1 to +1C for the week. Too dodgy for an old codger on wheels. It's forecast dry so I can do allotment stuff. So that's it really. What can I tell you? Ah, I know. The holiday........................briefly.

We had four great weeks in California, focused on my goddaughter's wedding, a lovely affair. Their best friend from childhood married them, it was very moving. Apparently in California anyone can perform a wedding so long as the paperwork gets "filed." A beautiful idea. We based our stay in Sacramento with our oldest friend of 45 years now. We have other friends in the city and everyone hosted us on 2,3,4 day trips to touristy spots which worked well as we saw places not covered by guide books. So...........Cambria to visit Hearst Castle built as a retreat by the newspaper tycoon William Randolph Hearst, interesting and learned a lot about a very different man from that I'd have expected. On to Morro Bay for sea otters, elephant seals and WHALES! - Never see a whale before. Very emotional. Up to Santa Cruz for a few days, Monarch butterflies were the highlight. The Coastal redwoods, Napa Valley, Yosemite - deer, black deer, very beautiful, coyotes - Hetch Hetchy a beautiful now dammed valley. I loved the drive to this place - for 40+ years I've felt a rather silly emotional attachment to giant Sequoias but only seen them in touristy spots. Along this road they grow everywhere , it was like my own private trees. Wonderful. Lake Tahoe, where we had snow, proper snow! From there back to San Francisco and a couple of great days wandering through Golden Gate Park and Haight Ashbury and its wonderful architecture. Saw the Jefferson Airplane house, go ask Alice! 😄

Owt unusual was the question? Unusual? Probably not. Unexpected? Yes. @12boy these are my impressions and I hope I don't cause offence. The widespread use of recreational drugs, mainly dope, even amongst folk of my age. We didn't partake, that was part of my youth and not for today. Homelessness levels are astonishing. California has an estimated 30% of the US homeless population - climate and liberal social laws. Encampments of 10-20 people, in underpasses, side streets, train stations, just everywhere. The downtown area near the SF Capitol is estimated to be home to 10,000 homeless people, think the Westminster area or central Manchester. Many of these folk were out of their heads on drugs or severe mental health issues. Areas of some cities seemed to have been abandoned by people with money. We know America has a huge ethnic diversity but we hardly saw any black or African Americans, every other ethnicity is widespread.........I'm not sure what that says but I don't like the obvious conclusion. The cost of living is off the scale, very, very expensive to live on a day to day basis. I don't mean tourist prices, just living stuff. How low income families cope I do not know. The area from Santa Cruz to the north of the bay is just one huge expanse of concrete and tarmac, I found that disturbing. I left feeling American society is teetering on the edge and that's a very scary thought.

And Aviation gin. WOW!


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2022)

Oh and pelicans. Love a pelican. We went canoeing one day and there were squadrons of pelicans flying low, 3 feet off the water, all around us. A great sight.


----------



## mikeIow (5 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Oh and pelicans. Love a pelican. We went canoeing one day and there were squadrons of pelicans flying low, 3 feet off the water, all around us. A great sight.



I spent over half my career with US firms….too many times to SanFran….watching pelicans land can be a funny sight, they are incredibly ungainly 🤣

I always felt there was a very much two-tier US….it doesn’t bode well for the decades ahead, I suspect 😳


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2022)

Morning all. A 'bitty' day today. Have to go to the library but that doesn't open till 10.
I will also get a crusty loaf from the the bakery.......that with pate/cheese/soup etc will make a decent meal.
Did I mention that we watched Granite Harbour and quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2022)

Ohh yes......my jacket potato!!! Photo below



It made a nice noise as it hit the floor


----------



## pawl (5 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. My bed was cosy and Molly was snuggling in so I lay for a bit longer.
> 
> A chilly start with a cold wind. Winter has finally arrived. We have lots of cold, frosty days to come but mostly dry thank goodness.
> 
> I switched the telly on when I went to bed last night and ended up watching a film called Angel has Fallen with Gerard Butler. Bit of a shoot em up but quite good.



I watched that film some time ago Do enjoy a good shoot up.👍👍


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> . I left feeling American society is teetering on the edge and that's a very scary thought.



…..and what is more worrying is that the UK seems to follow their trends a few years later!


Nice brisk walk done round the riverside trail. Things are already drying up a bit underfoot now that pesky rain has gone.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Ohh yes......my jacket potato!!! Photo below
> View attachment 670178
> 
> It made a nice noise as it hit the floor



I would still eat it. Did you?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I would still eat it. Did you?



No.......but that was because it landed cut side down so when I tried to pick it up the inside spilled out. Bit sad really as it looked nice
Put another one in and it was good.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. It's dark, still, dry and chilly. I'm going for a ride at 9.00am, probably the last chance for a few days as the temperatures are hovering around -1 to +1C for the week. Too dodgy for an old codger on wheels. It's forecast dry so I can do allotment stuff. So that's it really. What can I tell you? Ah, I know. The holiday........................briefly.
> 
> We had four great weeks in California, focused on my goddaughter's wedding, a lovely affair. Their best friend from childhood married them, it was very moving. Apparently in California anyone can perform a wedding so long as the paperwork gets "filed." A beautiful idea. We based our stay in Sacramento with our oldest friend of 45 years now. We have other friends in the city and everyone hosted us on 2,3,4 day trips to touristy spots which worked well as we saw places not covered by guide books. So...........Cambria to visit Hearst Castle built as a retreat by the newspaper tycoon William Randolph Hearst, interesting and learned a lot about a very different man from that I'd have expected. On to Morro Bay for sea otters, elephant seals and WHALES! - Never see a whale before. Very emotional. Up to Santa Cruz for a few days, Monarch butterflies were the highlight. The Coastal redwoods, Napa Valley, Yosemite - deer, black deer, very beautiful, coyotes - Hetch Hetchy a beautiful now dammed valley. I loved the drive to this place - for 40+ years I've felt a rather silly emotional attachment to giant Sequoias but only seen them in touristy spots. Along this road they grow everywhere , it was like my own private trees. Wonderful. Lake Tahoe, where we had snow, proper snow! From there back to San Francisco and a couple of great days wandering through Golden Gate Park and Haight Ashbury and its wonderful architecture. Saw the Jefferson Airplane house, go ask Alice! 😄
> 
> ...


You weren't stopped by customs on your way in then?


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all. A 'bitty' day today. Have to go to the library but that doesn't open till 10.
> I will also get a crusty loaf from the the bakery.......that with pate/cheese/soup etc will make a decent meal.
> *Did I mention that we watched Granite Harbour and quite enjoyed it.*


Owdo
Until now, No.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Dec 2022)

Back from our run. Not as cold as I first thought. 7Km at a slow pace. They're digging up the pavement in our road, Purple cable so it's Fibre Broadband. There's a new company in town installing fibre optic cables, I'm happy to stick with Zen internet for their exemplary customer service.
Nearly time for lunch, I've just remembered that there's half a block of Halloumi that needs using...


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2022)

I have returned from shopping. £140 lighter in my pocket but thats better than over £200 plus. 😆


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I would still eat it. Did you?





I adhere to the 5 minute rule


----------



## Paulus (5 Dec 2022)

This morning I cleaned out the fridge as there was a bit of a horrid smell emanating from it.
On investigation, the bowl of leftover vegetables I was going to cook for lunch, Bubble and squeak, appeared to be fermenting. 
Whole lot in the bin, and outside to the dustbin where it will have to wait for next Monday's collection. 
An apple and a clementine for lunch instead.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I adhere to the 5 minute rule


Five minutes it'll be cold, do you mean The Five Second rule?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Five minutes it'll be cold, do you mean The Five Second rule?





Nope. I will spend whatever time it takes


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have returned from shopping. £140 lighter in my pocket but thats better than over £200 plus. 😆



How many pairs of Jeans did you buy?


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> This morning I cleaned out the fridge as there was a bit of a horrid smell emanating from it.
> On investigation, the bowl of leftover vegetables I was going to cook for lunch, Bubble and squeak, appeared to be fermenting.
> Whole lot in the bin, and outside to the dustbin where it will have to wait for next Monday's collection.
> An apple and a clementine for lunch instead.



I have a spare jacket potato you can have


----------



## Dave7 (5 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> How many pairs of Jeans did you buy?



None......that was a down payment on her new winter bloomers


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> How many pairs of Jeans did you buy?





None. . I did manage to get Into a pair of jeans that I havnt been able to wear for longtime so I'm .


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2022)

Bussed it into Barny, did shopping, found a nice jacket in M&S - but didn't have my size, went to Banbury's and very nearly spent £450 on a Barbour jacket - but they didn't have my size either!
Ended up in Wetherspoons for lunch and worked our way through their Christmas ales.


----------



## Paulus (5 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Bussed it into Barny, did shopping, found a nice jacket in M&S - but didn't have my size, went to Banbury's and very nearly spent £450 on a Barbour jacket - but they didn't have my size either!
> Ended up in Wetherspoons for lunch and worked our way through their Christmas ales.



That was a much cheaper option.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Bussed it into Barny, did shopping, found a nice jacket in M&S - but didn't have my size, went to Banbury's and very nearly spent *£450* on a *Barbour jacket *- but they didn't have my size either!
> Ended up in Wetherspoons for lunch and worked our way through their Christmas ales.



How much?????


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> How much?????





They are expensive. Mr WD looked at them and bought a cheaper make


----------



## 12boy (5 Dec 2022)

Paulsb...yes homelessness is a huge problem with no easy solutions. Drug abuse is as well. I have been to Albuquerqe New Mexico several times to see my sister and other family and although they have hundreds of miles of bike paths and many nice little parks there are no public bathrooms because the city does not want to encourage homeless people coming to avoid the hard winters typical of the northern states. Here in Wyoming the homeless population isn't so much male vagrants with drug and mental problems but women and children. It is hard to keep a job without a car and without a job you can't pay rent. Opiod and meth addiction are common, and in Wyoming alcoholism is a seious problem as well. Hopefully this won't get me banned as too political. In a day or so I will go down to the Denver area to dogsit my youngest son's pooch as he and his wife need to fly to Fargo North Dakota for the DIL's grandpa's funeral. Looks like I will be able to go down and back in between storms and high wind conditions. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dirk (5 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> How much?????



£449
Ordered one online now.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2022)

There have been a lot of programmes on TV here about the problems in the US. Seems odd that a country where the people keep saying it's the greatest on the planet can have so many homeless people. Even working people are living In their cars as they can't afford to pay rent. Hospital patients are taken out of the back of ambulances abd left literally on the street. And the cost of living is worse there than here.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2022)

Faceache is playing up for me. Anyone else?

Wonder what’s going on next door. Haven’t seen the lady for a couple of weeks and now there’s 3 cars there and every room is lit up. Hope it’s not going up for sale and I end up with noisy feckers on that side too.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Faceache is playing up for me. Anyone else?
> 
> Wonder what’s going on next door. Haven’t seen the lady for a couple of weeks and now there’s 3 cars there and every room is lit up. Hope it’s not going up for sale and I end up with noisy feckers on that side too.



Nope, it's OK for me. Fingers crossed 🤞 re the neighbours.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Faceache is playing up for me. Anyone else?
> 
> Wonder what’s going on next door. Haven’t seen the lady for a couple of weeks and now there’s 3 cars there and every room is lit up. Hope it’s not going up for sale and I end up with noisy feckers on that side too.



Its fine here.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2022)

I've been having a "discussion" with people on FB re helmet wearing. On my way home from today's ride I made a left turn I've probably made 500+ times. A wide junction which is safe at 13/14 mph.

WHAM! Down I went. Ripped the knee out of my biblongs, hole in the shoulder of my favourite gilet and 18 dints and dents plus one small crush area on my helmet.........

........think I'll carry on wearing a helmet.

Further inspection revealed a diesel spill and a surface like polished glass.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2022)

Our Monday night down the club has been cancelled, my temperature is up a little and if I'm about to go down with the lurgy I don't want to risk sharing it with the other pensioners.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Our Monday night down the club has been cancelled, my temperature is up a little and if I'm about to go down with the lurgy I don't want to risk sharing it with the other pensioners.



Good decision dave. I wish more people would think like this. If folk did the spread of small scale disease would significantly reduce.

👏


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2022)

Poor Japan but their penalties were rubbish.


----------



## Exlaser2 (5 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Poor Japan but their penalties were rubbish.



Cheer Mo , it means I don’t have to Google it now. As you know I don’t mind spoilers 😂😀


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Cheer Mo , it means I don’t have to Google it now. As you know I don’t mind spoilers 😂😀



Ooops. Sorry.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good decision dave. I wish more people would think like this. If folk did the spread of small scale disease would significantly reduce.
> 
> 👏



Its a pensioners club, I'm 71 next week and one of the younger ones, several of our friends that go there are in their mid 90's, and I don't want to risk seeding a dose of the lurgy through people of that age, we're both disappointed, its a good evening out and we usually meet up with my brother in law. I'm now feeling better than I did earlier so I'm hoping its something thats short lived.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2022)

I have a glass of baileys. And I bought a bought a bottle of Baileys and a bottle of kopperberg gin today


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2022)

Our winter allowance of £250 each has gone into the bank so hoorah


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a glass of baileys. And I bought a bought a bottle of Baileys and a bottle of kopperberg gin today


Much of the contents of either bottle left?


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2022)

Well, there's been no response from Welsh Dragon, which can only mean one thing...


----------



## rustybolts (6 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Faceache is playing up for me. Anyone else?
> 
> Wonder what’s going on next door. Haven’t seen the lady for a couple of weeks and now there’s 3 cars there and every room is lit up. Hope it’s not going up for sale and I end up with noisy feckers on that side too.



Maybe somebody nice would move there


----------



## rustybolts (6 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a glass of baileys. And I bought a bought a bottle of Baileys and a bottle of kopperberg gin today



👅


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2022)

Brrrr. Minus 1 here and all is sparkly


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2022)

good morning all.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2022)

Good morning.
Hope you are better dave r.
Not poked my head out of the door yet so all I know is that it very cold.
Trying to build myself up for an 0800 Aldi dash but not sure yet.
Got to visit the auntie also....highlight of my week


----------



## Dirk (6 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Got to drop in to our estate agents first thing, then get some shopping.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2022)

Coooooeeeee. I was so nice and warm in my bed that I stayed there again. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Good morning.
> Hope you are better dave r.
> Not poked my head out of the door yet so all I know is that it very cold.
> Trying to build myself up for an 0800 Aldi dash but not sure yet.
> Got to visit the auntie also....highlight of my week



Yes, thank you, almost back to normal this morning, I have a little bit of prickly heat for some reason, I probably picked something up on Saturdays crowded buses.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2022)

Its -1 here. Time for my winter bloomers.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2022)

I have to venture outside today. I have to pick up Mr WD's tablets

After that I am def staying inside.


----------



## pawl (6 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Its a pensioners club, I'm 71 next week and one of the younger ones, several of our friends that go there are in their mid 90's, and I don't want to risk seeding a dose of the lurgy through people of that age, we're both disappointed, its a good evening out and we usually meet up with my brother in law. I'm now feeling better than I did earlier so I'm hoping its something thats short lived.



Pleased your feeling better👍👍


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its -1 here. Time for my winter bloomers.



I've got a long sleeve base layer and a fleece jumper and still not feeling very warm. Cuppa time I think.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its -1 here. Time for my winter bloomers.



I still have that pair you left here. I hope you don't want them back as I have insulated the attic with them.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2022)

Well, got the Aldi dash done for 0800.
Traffic was unusually heavy both ways. Strange as Aldi was very quiet. Lot of empty shelves though.

Next up, prepare myself to face the auntie. Please shoot me before I get to that stage


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I still have that pair you left here. I hope you don't want them back as I have insulated the attic with them.





I wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2022)

I've taken my Good Ladies wheelchair in for repair again, another bent castor fork, thats three and its not twelve months old yet. Currently in the Forkandles cafe at the littlehurst garden centre having a coffee.


----------



## Paulus (6 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. 
I'm a bit late to the party today.
Sainsbury's have delivered the Christmas wine order, some of my favourites were discounted and if you bought 6 or more there was an extra 25% off. I'll get the ale from Morrisons as they have a good offer on bottled ale.
The dog was walked early, and there was the first frost on the ground. Although it's a nice sunny day out there, and at the moment I'm watching the various of birds on the feeders in the garden.
I've also peeled three large jars of onions and salted them ready for the pickling spice and vinegar to be added in a day or so's time.
Soon it will be time for a bimble out on the bike for a while to keep the legs ticking over. 
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## Paulus (6 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I've taken my Good Ladies wheelchair in for repair again, another bent castor fork, thats three and its not twelve months old yet. Currently in the Forkandles cafe at the littlehurst garden centre having a coffee.



Does Mrs Dave do a lot of off roading, or are the pavements in bad condition where you are?


----------



## pawl (6 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I've taken my Good Ladies wheelchair in for repair again, another bent castor fork, thats three and its not twelve months old yet. Currently in the Forkandles cafe at the littlehurst garden centre having a coffee.



Forkandles Must be a joke in


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2022)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Lancashire. Cold but would be a great cycling day. Granddaughter is here but gone swimming with Nana so I'm grabbing a late breakfast before I do a few chores - more wood down from the allotment, kindling etc. Just mundane stuff. We are taking the small one to buy a Christmas tree. I can't help but feel a tree is a frivolous waste of money, especially this year. Scrooge has appeared.

How are we doing with heating? We're running ours 3.5 hours a day. Keeping every door to every room closed, running the wood burner from around 8.00am and living in the backroom where the burner is. For evening a heavy fleece does for me and Mrs P has a blanket and hot water bottle - TV is in the front room.

Most of the kit I was wearing yesterday is from Lusso. They have a repair service. Free if bought direct from their website for items less than a year old if repairable. My gilet is a month outside the period so I'll wait to know the cost before deciding what to do. The bibs look 50/50 to me as it's a biggish hole in the knee. I have to give Lusso 11/10 for service, they have been outstanding. Great communication plus I asked if I could pop in with the kit rather than trust it to Royal Mail - Lusso is only 20/25 minutes away. Yes, can you get here before 3.00? If not tomorrow. I like Lusso kit and from today forwards they are going to be my first port of call for everything - if they have what I want they will get my cash.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> Does Mrs Dave do a lot of off roading, or are the pavements in bad condition where you are?



Crap pavements and a wheelchair that has weak castor wheel forks, we're already talking to the shop about replacing the chair, they're out of stock of the stronger chair at the moment.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Forkandles Must be a joke in



Its a nice little coffee shop, the garden centre its in isn't very big either.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2022)

Auntie now sorted for another week. Gawd, that was hard work.
For my sins I look after her bank account. As its coming to Christmas I have to guess how much she needs as she keeps changing her mind about who is getting presents and how much....its an impossible job


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Auntie now sorted for another week. Gawd, that was hard work.
> For my sins I look after her bank account. As its coming to Christmas I have to guess how much she needs as *she keeps changing her mind about who is getting presents and how much*....its an impossible job


You'll be on her list.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll be on her list.


Thats the point.....i'm not. I assume that because I look after her money then she thinks I am ok. In the 3+years I have had control I have never taken a single penny for myself**........could not live with myself if I did.
**before I took control she would regularly send me a bottle of whisky......not had one since


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2022)

If you lot are thinking of sending Christmas cards or presents via Royal mail the I wouldn't bother. According to a news story today it's going to be a month before the backlog of mail is received by customers.


----------



## Sterlo (6 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> If you lot are thinking of sending Christmas cards or presents via Royal mail the I wouldn't bother. According to a news story today it's going to be a month before the backlog of mail is received by customers.



We've already decided we're not sending cards this year. Our postie told us that they're concentrating on parcels so the probability is cards won't get there until January if at all.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thats the point.....i'm not. I assume that because I look after her money then she thinks I am ok. In the 3+years I have had control I have never taken a single penny for myself**........could not live with myself if I did.
> **before I took control she would regularly send me a bottle of whisky......not had one since


You've not moved in those three plus years?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've not moved in those three plus years?


????


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> ????


She might have posted them.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2022)

From my Facbook page this afternoon, lol!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> She might have posted them.



Not really as I see her every week.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Not really as I see her every week.


Rules the postman out then.


----------



## 12boy (6 Dec 2022)

WD, Interesting that you feel the cost of living is higher here....I can't translate dollars to pounds nor vice versa in my noggin but reading your comments it seems otherwise. My housepayments off 750 / month plus lights, gas water and trash collection average out to about 1100. Internet access and cell phone for me and a son and DIL 325, Acorn, Hulu, Netflix Amazon prime w/ Britbox and MHZ maybe 70. Gas is low right now, 2.51/gal, eggs 4/doz, 80% hamburger meat 5/lb as some examples. I pay about 300/ mo for health insurance including dental. BTW, the house payment includes 250 for house insurance and property tax. I can get a decent meal for 10-15 although if I drank more than water it would be a lot more. However, there are many places where housing is obscenely expensive with of 4k+ not uncommon in places like LA, New York, Chicago. My sense is that most of youse live in smaller towns and not in London or other more expensive places. I have actually toyed with the idea of moving there, for at least 6 months or so but I don't think I could afford it. I am not sure I could deal with your weather, either, but then again a Wyoming winter may not be your choice either. The summer and fall are tough to beat, though. I have heard it said we only have 2 seasons, winter and road construction. 
If you would like to visit to check things out, let me know...got plenty of room. I will leave the light on for you.


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Dec 2022)

Afternoon all . Hope we have all had a good ish day .

It my day for volunteering with the Warwickshire wildlife trust . It wasn’t a bad morning for it , it was a sold start but things soon started warming up when you start clearing brush and cutting down small trees 😀.
We even managed to fit in a coffee break and finish before the rain came so it was a win win.
I really do enjoy it but it’s only twice a month , I must look into doing more volunteering. That’s if I don’t have to find paid w@@k instead 😕


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2022)

I've picked up my Good ladies wheelchair this afternoon and there was no charge for the repairs.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2022)

@12boy for a comparison my costs per month in USD. I own my house so don't have any rental or mortgage costs. When I was in California it was prices in supermarkets which shook me. Onions 99c / pound UK price 40c Coffee $10, UK $6 for example. When I shop for myself and Mrs P food for a week is $50/60, in CA that was buying roughly 3 days worth for 3 people.

Internet, cell phone x 2, Netflix, Amazon, Britbox + 160 free channels. $66

House - local services including trash (what I guess you call property tax) $155

electricity, water, gas (cooking, heating) $340

Petrol (gas) $5.75
Eggs $2.70
Hamburger meat $3.20
House insurance $28


----------



## Dirk (6 Dec 2022)

Just had both our winter fuel payments show up in our account. 
That's £500 which will pay for my new warm winter Barbour jacket, with change left for a warming bottle of 15 year old single malt. 
Nice of the government to look after us pensioners.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2022)

Morning. Not quite as frosty this morning I don’t think. It’s hard to tell as the council came round with their cherry picker thing yesterday and changed all our lights to some that barely let you see a bloody thing out there


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Sounded like we had some rain overnight. Haven't looked outside yet to check.
Usual stuff to do today.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2022)

12boy said:


> WD, Interesting that you feel the cost of living is higher here....I can't translate dollars to pounds nor vice versa in my noggin but reading your comments it seems otherwise. My housepayments off 750 / month plus lights, gas water and trash collection average out to about 1100. Internet access and cell phone for me and a son and DIL 325, Acorn, Hulu, Netflix Amazon prime w/ Britbox and MHZ maybe 70. Gas is low right now, 2.51/gal, eggs 4/doz, 80% hamburger meat 5/lb as some examples. I pay about 300/ mo for health insurance including dental. BTW, the house payment includes 250 for house insurance and property tax. I can get a decent meal for 10-15 although if I drank more than water it would be a lot more. However, there are many places where housing is obscenely expensive with of 4k+ not uncommon in places like LA, New York, Chicago. My sense is that most of youse live in smaller towns and not in London or other more expensive places. I have actually toyed with the idea of moving there, for at least 6 months or so but I don't think I could afford it. I am not sure I could deal with your weather, either, but then again a Wyoming winter may not be your choice either. The summer and fall are tough to beat, though. I have heard it said we only have 2 seasons, winter and road construction.
> If you would like to visit to check things out, let me know...got plenty of room. I will leave the light on for you.





Wymington is hellish cold in the winter. Ob the other hand you have some fantastic scenery as well. You can't have everything as they say.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2022)

Cooooeeeee. Def a day for my winter bloomers. -2 for us.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2022)

Morning all, it's -1⁰c outside. 
Our son, who is back living with us , temporarily is taking us out for breakfast this morning. He is moving out this weekend as his girlfriend has finally exchanged contracts on her place. So they are renting a house in Amersham for a year, or until they can find a place to buy. There is not much out there at the moment. 
So we will have our house back to ourselves.


----------



## Sterlo (7 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Not quite as frosty this morning I don’t think. It’s hard to tell as the council came round with their cherry picker thing yesterday and changed all our lights to some that barely let you see a bloody thing out there


Changed to LED by any chance? We've got them around us, they're fine if you're underneath them but they're not much use for lighting up a big area.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks , coffee made and second cup being consumed. The “ Purple People “ are back putting in the infrastructure for Fibre Telecoms along our road. We’ve been listening to road drills and percussion plates while watching the grabber lorry dropping small piles of backfill.
Today is son’s Birthday so Mrs Tenkaykev can now start thinking about Christmas 🎅
Speaking of which, there’s a very good article in yesterday’s Guardian, their reporter sampled 12 Christmas Dinners in 12 days from the various chains scoring them as 0-5 Sprouts.( He included his mum’s Christmas dinner, she scored a 5 of course 😄) 
There’s a wealth of entertainment in the below the line comments, of which there are over a thousand as I write )


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2022)

Good morning. Very cold and frosty but will be a beautiful sunny day. Not a great deal on today. Christmas quiz with the u3a at 10.30. I'm helping put tables out etc. so need to shoot off soon.

Then down to Lusso so they can assess the kit for repair after that I'll pop to the LBS to pick up my bike and buy a helmet.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2022)

Morning all.
Frosty out there.
2 highlights today (can I have 2 ?).
10.30 is hairdresser.
Next.... we are being force fed by our daughter. She is doing us a roast with Yorkshire puds.......a glass of Pinot might be taken.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Frosty out there.
> 2 highlights today *(can I have 2 ?)*.
> 10.30 is hairdresser.
> Next.... we are being force fed by our daughter. She is doing us a roast with Yorkshire puds.......a glass of Pinot might be taken.


No!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2022)

2 deg and sunny.

I have some washing on the line. Don't think it will dry too well but at least its out there I'll bring it in later and put it on the airer overnight.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Frosty out there.
> 2 highlights today (can I have 2 ?).
> 10.30 is hairdresser.
> Next.... we are being force fed by our daughter. She is doing us a roast with Yorkshire puds.......a glass of Pinot might be taken.



You most certainly have highlights Dave, especially at the Hairdressers.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2022)

I've been to yoga this morning,  no heating on in the hall.


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2022)

Gorgeous sunny and still morning at Croyde beach today. No surf though.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2022)

Went out to the car at 10.00......thick with ice.
Sprayed liberally with de-icer. 
Went out at 10.25 and it was frozen again.
I do have a garage and just need to shuffle a few things around so I can get the car in.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2022)

Mixed grill today. Its still cold here as well.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2022)

Just returned from Lusso who will charge £15 to repair my gilet and bibs are free. £180 of kit fixed for £15. No complaints from me.

Came joint 4th in the Christmas quiz. As usual the picture round did for us. Dropped 8 points which would have put us second. 

Christmas tree! Hmmmm.....🤔 Went to B&Q - 5 foot tree £57! They're having a laugh. Popped to the local farm, where we always go, £25/4 foot and £35/5 foot. Picked one out and said to the girl "I guess this is a five footer" "No," she said "That's four" What a result! 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2022)

I got most of my washing dry.


----------



## Exlaser2 (7 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Not quite as frosty this morning I don’t think. It’s hard to tell as the council came round with their cherry picker thing yesterday and changed all our lights to some that barely let you see a bloody thing out there



You get used to them . Ours were changed about a decade ago and we thought the same but after a couple of months you just don’t notice the change. Plus they do save money and disturb wildlife a lot less .


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Dec 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> You get used to them . Ours were changed about a decade ago and we thought the same but after a couple of months you just don’t notice the change. Plus they do save money and disturb wildlife a lot less .



I think part of the problem is they are a somewhat harsher light than the Sodium lights we've been used to. More glare noticeable when looking directly at the lamp.


----------



## gavroche (7 Dec 2022)

Good evening all. I went for a short 12 miles ride at lunch time and it was cold. The sky is very grey tonight and I wouldn't be surprised if we get a bit of snow by morning. Keep warm folks and stay safe.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2022)

I've just been upstairs. There has been no heat on since 8.45am. It's cold up there. Frost hasn't lifted today, another frost came down at 4.30pm. Between now and next Tuesday we are forecast for a high of 1⁰C on Saturday at 12.00 and 1⁰C 3.00pm Tuesday. Outside those times it's between 0⁰ and -3⁰C.

How are people who can't afford to put the heating on supposed to cope? I will not rant.

Our wood burner is a Godsend.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've just been upstairs. There has been no heat on since 8.45am. It's cold up there. Frost hasn't lifted today, another frost came down at 4.30pm. Between now and next Tuesday we are forecast for a high of 1⁰C on Saturday at 12.00 and 1⁰C 3.00pm Tuesday. Outside those times it's between 0⁰ and -3⁰C.
> 
> How are people who can't afford to put the heating on supposed to cope? I will not rant.
> 
> Our wood burner is a Godsend.



Same here. It was already getting cold again on my afternoon walk.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2022)

I love my wood burner. It heats my whole house. It's toasty warm in here.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Dec 2022)

Hello all
Not been around much for a while due to a bad cold or something

I'm blaming the grandkids

anyway - finally managed to get out for a half decent ride today

came home with very cold foots and toes
fingers were even worse on the way out but seemed to warm upa bit on the way home
dunno why - didn;t seem t be any wind around

anyway - feel better for it


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've just been upstairs. There has been no heat on since 8.45am. It's cold up there. Frost hasn't lifted today, another frost came down at 4.30pm. Between now and next Tuesday we are forecast for a high of 1⁰C on Saturday at 12.00 and 1⁰C 3.00pm Tuesday. Outside those times it's between 0⁰ and -3⁰C.
> 
> How are people who can't afford to put the heating on supposed to cope? I will not rant.
> 
> Our wood burner is a Godsend.



I'm not worrying about it, I'm running the heating and keeping us warm, I'll worry about the bill when I get it.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm not worrying about it, I'm running the heating and keeping us warm, I'll worry about the bill when I get it.



Yeah, I'm not worried myself. We're warm during the day with the wood burner which costs nothing as I scavenge the wood.

It's that tens of thousands are worried and making hard decisions. Crossed my mind when I went upstairs and thought bloody hell it's cold up here.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2022)

Telly is rubbish again this evening. I will start another book. Another of Peter James Roy Grace series. I read a whole book yesterday and will probably read at least half of another tonight. They are good.


----------



## pawl (7 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm not worrying about it, I'm running the heating and keeping us warm, I'll worry about the bill when I get it.



I’ve turned the heating up I think a advancing years are catching up on me.


----------



## pawl (7 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Telly is rubbish again this evening. I will start another book. Another of Peter James Roy Grace series. I read a whole book yesterday and will probably read at least half of another tonight. They are good.



Yes the Roy Grace books are good Haven’t read any for a year or two.Might have a look round Waterstones on Saturday Have to be careful not to pick on i have read before.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> You get used to them . Ours were changed about a decade ago and we thought the same but after a couple of months you just don’t notice the change. Plus they do save money and* disturb wildlife a lot less .*


It'll take more than ten - fifteen years to overcome a few thousand years of evolution. They're now seen as being more harmful due to the colour of the light being given off.

Their impact on us is being reassessed.


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Telly is rubbish again this evening. I will start another book. Another of Peter James Roy Grace series. I read a whole book yesterday and will probably read at least half of another tonight. They are good.



I like the Roy Grace books. I am waiting for the latest one as I am up to date with the series.


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2022)

A couple of days back I started reading, ' The ragged trousered philantrophists '. Written in 1914 by Robert Tressell.
Anyone who thinks about socialism, or who might like to read about what socialism could mean should read this novel. It's very illuminating, and very well written.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Dec 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> You get used to them . Ours were changed about a decade ago and we thought the same but after a couple of months you just don’t notice the change. Plus they do save money and disturb wildlife a lot less .



Yes, our local authority are in the process of changing street lamps from the Sodium type, they also (supposedly) cause less light pollution, by reducing the amount of light shining upwards, into the night sky.


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2022)

I just had a look at the weather forecast for tomorrow. 
The temperature will get up to a maximum of 0⁰ c during the day. I might have to break out the winter woolies.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> I just had a look at the weather forecast for tomorrow.
> The temperature will get up to a maximum of 0⁰ c during the day. I might have to break out the winter woolies.


Sounds like there's snow on the way!


----------



## pawl (7 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Telly is rubbish again this evening. I will start another book. Another of Peter James Roy Grace series. I read a whole book yesterday and will probably read at least half of another tonight. They are good.



Peter Robinson The Inspector Banks series are a good read You may have seen some of the series which were televised 

Stephen Booth Derbyshire based Particularly enjoyed these as the action takes place in areas of Derbyshire and the high peak.Names of towns tended to be fictional and it was interesting trying which towns and villages they may be based on.The caverns dales and other landscape features use the actual names
The two main characters are DC Ben Cooper and DS Diana Fry


----------



## Paulus (7 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Peter Robinson The Inspector Banks series are a good read You may have seen some of the series which were televised
> 
> Stephen Booth Derbyshire based Particularly enjoyed these as the action takes place in areas of Derbyshire and the high peak.Names of towns tended to be fictional and it was interesting trying which towns and villages they may be based on.The caverns dales and other landscape features use the actual names
> The two main characters are DC Ben Cooper and DS Diana Fry



I have read many of the Dci Banks books, from 'In a dry season' up to date.
I have just bought the 1st eight books from flea bay to make the set. 
Peter Robinson, the author died unexpectedly this year but the last book is out in the new year.


----------



## pawl (7 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> I have read many of the Dci Banks books, from 'In a dry season' up to date.
> I have just bought the 1st eight books from flea bay to make the set.
> Peter Robinson, the author died unexpectedly this year but the last book is out in the new year.



Yes I did hear that Peter Robinson had died.Have just been looking through the two authors i mentioned to try to establish how far I’ve got with their books as it is some time since I’ve bought their books.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2022)

Tonight the kitchen is a mess but the house smells wonderful, we've been baking, a mincemeat cake for Xmas, its the first time I've been involved in making one, and its been a long time since my Good Lady has made one.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Dec 2022)

`


dave r said:


> Tonight the kitchen is a mess but the house smells wonderful, we've been baking, a mincemeat cake for Xmas, its the first time I've been involved in making one, and its been a long time since my Good Lady has made one.



I like the sound of that. I’m no baker but have thought about experimenting using some Jus Roll type pastry and a jar of posh mincemeat with a few extra taradiddles ( cinnamon, ground almonds, allspice etc)


----------



## rustybolts (8 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Tonight the kitchen is a mess but the house smells wonderful, we've been baking, a mincemeat cake for Xmas, its the first time I've been involved in making one, and its been a long time since my Good Lady has made one.



Numbnuts would have been proud of you


----------



## rustybolts (8 Dec 2022)

4.47 am and I had to let the puppy out to do her business , its a nightly occurrence , usually about 3 am and then about 6.30 am for a little squirt around the garden, I feel like a zombie and am beginning to resemble one ,,, aaah but its worth it ! she is a bundle of hilarious joy


----------



## rustybolts (8 Dec 2022)

Its quite cold here now... my testicles have retreated about 1/2 meter into my body as I crunch around the silver grass . Her indoors has been trying to get me into long johns for years but I strongly refused . I think its time. .. would like a pair made from the same material as Welsh Dragons winter bloomers 👅


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2022)

Morning. Minus 3 here . I saw Iain over the road wiping condensation from the inside of his windows so must be cold. I have my dehumidifier on which definitely helps. Mine seem to be fine.

I will brave a walk soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2022)

Coooooeeee. -2 here. Its a tad chilly

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (8 Dec 2022)

Morning all. -3⁰c here with a thick frost.
Two of our moggies have headed out, I don't think it will be long before they are back.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2022)

Good morning from a dark and chilly Coventry.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2022)

I can see a crystal clear moon but no sign of the Artemis capsule that’s headed back and due to splash down in the ocean on Sunday 😉 
Out to a Christmas lunch at the Stocks in Wimborne with a small group of ex work colleagues. Might jump on the Turbo as it looks quite icy underfoot.
Stay warm folks❄️❄️


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2022)

Now it's lighter, I can see the frost.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2022)

I have my wood burner going full blast to heat my house up. Ooohhhh. Lovely


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barnstaple on the Bus this morning to get some new shoes.
Had a phone call, late yesterday afternoon, from our estate agents.
Apparently, the people we were buying from in Watchet have found another property and are waiting to see if their offer has been accepted. Our purchasers have been looking, but can't find anything suitable, so they are still in the loop. Seems that all is not lost - estate agent will be in touch again tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I love my wood burner. It heats my whole house. It's toasty warm in here.



How does a single wood burner heat the whole house ??
Serious question that btw. 
The only one we ever used was in a holiday cottage and it was awful..........little heat but plenty of smoke.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm not worrying about it, I'm running the heating and keeping us warm, I'll worry about the bill when I get it.



Us also. I hate the cold. It seems to eat into my bones.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2022)

The only piece of news worth mentioning. Johny Johnson the last dam buster has passed away at the age of 101.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> How does a single wood burner heat the whole house ??
> Serious question that btw.
> The only one we ever used was in a holiday cottage and it was awful..........little heat but plenty of smoke.



We used to have one in our cottage in Tunbridge Wells.

It was smaller than Welshies but easily heated all 3 stories of the property.

Many times in winter we would open an outside door to let excess heat out.

No smoke either, and there shouldn't be if properly installed and with a decent flue.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Dec 2022)

Just defrosting the car to go visit a friend on the Cumbrian coast.

-5C on the car thermometer. Brrrr!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> How does a single wood burner heat the whole house ??
> Serious question that btw.
> The only one we ever used was in a holiday cottage and it was awful..........little heat but plenty of smoke.





We have a great wood burner. It sort of has a double burner. We also have a fan on top that moves the hot air round. I simply leave all the doors in the house open and the heat goes all over.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> How does a single wood burner heat the whole house ??
> Serious question that btw.
> The only one we ever used was in a holiday cottage and it was awful..........little heat but plenty of smoke.





If you had plenty of smoke, the seal on the doors wasn't working. If it was, the burner would have heated up properly


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2022)

It is cold
We have no need to go out so doors are locked and we may have a tv day.
After yesterdays roast we have plenty for bubble n squeak.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> It is cold
> We have no need to go out so doors are locked and we may have a tv day.
> After yesterdays roast we have plenty for bubble n squeak.



We're out to lunch then down the club today, I just need to work out how to stop my Good lady from freezing in her wheelchair.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> It is cold
> We have no need to go out so doors are locked and we may have a tv day.
> After yesterdays roast we have plenty for bubble n squeak.





We went shopping on Monday, so we will also be hibernating inside.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Now it's lighter, I can see the frost.


It's only cold if you think it's cold. Stop thinking it's cold!!


----------



## pawl (8 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Tonight the kitchen is a mess but the house smells wonderful, we've been baking, a mincemeat cake for Xmas, its the first time I've been involved in making one, and its been a long time since my Good Lady has made one.



Now how long will it take me to get to Coventry u


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Now how long will it take me to get to Coventry u



Ask Lady Godiva…….bet she’ll be feeling the cold today!


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Numbnuts would have been proud of you



Have we seen him at all in the last few months? He lives alone so it's a bit of a concern.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Ask Lady Godiva…….bet she’ll be feeling the cold today!



Someone should nip out and put a blanket round her statue.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Have we seen him at all in the last few months? He lives alone so it's a bit of a concern.



I think he just got a bit hacked off with the forum. Maybe he’ll come back after a break. I know the whole social media and media in general gets to me sometimes too. I find it sad and worrying the way some people get so immersed in it that it affects their lives.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Have we seen him at all in the last few months? He lives alone so it's a bit of a concern.



I thought he was taking a break from CC.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2022)

Good morning. A beautiful bright clear morning and feckin' cold. Currently -3⁰C. There's a draught coming from somewhere and I can't track it down.

Mrs P is going curling today.......

Me? Minor bits and bobs around the house and I will have to get out to see the organisation which deals with my lad's care.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2022)

We're having a cuppa and a slice of mincemeat cake, it didn't rise as much as it should so we decided to eat it now and do another for xmas.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> We're having a cuppa and a slice of mincemeat cake, it didn't rise as much as it should so we decided to eat it now and do another for xmas.
> 
> 
> View attachment 670427



mmm looks a tad on the heavy side Dave.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> mmm looks a tad on the heavy side Dave.



Its very nice.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2022)

I hate Christmas cake and Christmas pudding and mince pies


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate Christmas cake and Christmas pudding and mince pies



I’m not keen either. I think we are in the minority though.


----------



## Sterlo (8 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m not keen either. I think we are in the minority though.



+2, hate anything with dead flies.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> mmm looks a tad on the heavy side Dave.


And still he manages to eat it.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2022)

Sterlo said:


> +2, hate anything with dead flies.



Nice sponge cake for me any day.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2022)

I wandered round to the supermarket for a couple of things. Whoever had used the self service check out before me had left a bar of Cadbury’s chocolate in their basket. The temptation was too much!


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I wandered round to the supermarket for a couple of things. Whoever had used the self service check out before me had left a bar of Cadbury’s chocolate in their basket. The temptation was too much!


Was it paid for by them, or yourself?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Was it paid for by them, or yourself?



Neither. Don’t tell


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate Christmas cake and Christmas pudding and mince pies


I agree re the cake and pud. Some of the new type pies are very nice eg Aldi Almond covered mince pies.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2022)

Just enjoyed a BIG plate of bubble n squeak with chicken. I tend to put brown sauce with it.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2022)

Well I think you all know I'm a busy sort of person but this afternoon? Nah! I'm doing bugger all. Mrs P has gone curling. I'm going to get some logs down, tidy away the Christmas decorations as Mrs P did the tree this morning and then glass of whisky and a film. Might do some odds and ends this evening.

Homemade chicken soup and Orzo for tea. Roast chicken Tuesday night, chicken curry last night and six servings of soup from a £4.99 bird. Not bad.

My new Galibier insulated gilet arrived at lunchtime. Yeah! Very pleased. Lovely quality and super warm.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Dec 2022)

Blue sky. Sun is shining. But its definitely colder than it was earlier. Frost is getting thicker.
Could be a bad one tonight


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2022)

The temp hasn't risen above 1 deg all day, and soon the temp will drop again.


----------



## gavroche (8 Dec 2022)

The snow didn't materialise overnight but I think it is coming still as the conditions are just right for it,


----------



## Paulus (8 Dec 2022)

It's been a lovely sunny day here, but did get above 1⁰. As the sun sinks now it's getting colder already. Just got back from another walk across the fields with the dog, twice she has been out, that's it for today.
I've booked some train tickets for the week after next. I went through Great Northerns web site. Tried to pay through PayPal as per usual, the website said payment had failed
So I tried again. Same result.
Third time I just entered my card details and successfully bought the tickets
A couple of minutes later I checked my email and I've paid 3 times for the tickets. Twice from the supposidly failed PayPal attempts and the third one straight from the card.
I've been onto Great Northern customer service, given them the booking reference numbers. The man I spoke to has escalated the details to "the team". 
I await with baited breath my refund.
Stay warm everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2022)

Ok. Which one of you is going to watch the disaster that is the Harry and Meghan show. Not me that's for sure.


----------



## Sterlo (8 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok. Which one of you is going to watch the disaster that is the Harry and Meghan show. Not me that's for sure.



Thank god I haven't got Netflix. I would rather gouge my eyes out with a tyre lever.


----------



## Paulus (8 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok. Which one of you is going to watch the disaster that is the Harry and Meghan show. Not me that's for sure.



Definitely not.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Thank god I haven't got Netflix. I would rather gouge my eyes out with a tyre lever.


You can watch it on youtube![URL]


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok. Which one of you is going to watch the disaster that is the Harry and Meghan show. Not me that's for sure.



Is that the couple who said they wanted to disappear and live a quiet, normal life?  Wish they would just do that then. Can they not take the hint that most of us are fed up hearing about them.


----------



## gavroche (8 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok. Which one of you is going to watch the disaster that is the Harry and Meghan show. Not me that's for sure.



Not in the slightest interested as I am not a supporter of the monarchy.. Apparently, Netflix is paying them 18 millions pounds for it.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2022)

Time for a bit more of my book I think.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok. Which one of you is going to watch the disaster that is the Harry and Meghan show. Not me that's for sure.



I've got a toilet to clean.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2022)

I have heard from people who have watched it say its bloody boring and all mememememememememe, as usual.


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2022)

No luck on the search for new shoes today.
Clarks came close but didn't really float my boat - and I wasn't going to take a punt at £130. 
I'll have a look over at Bideford next week.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok. Which one of you is going to watch the disaster that is the Harry and Meghan show. Not me that's for sure.



I am Really Really Really looking forward to the next 3 episodes




being over






The sooner it is off the News the better


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> No luck on the search for new shoes today.
> Clarks came close but didn't really float my boat - and I wasn't going to take a punt at £130.
> I'll have a look over at Bideford next week.



I used to wear Clarks all the time, expensive but really comfortable and made in the UK. Then they closed the factory and switched production abroad, quality went down the pan and they were still pricing them at a premium. I’ve got a couple of pairs of Hotters that are uk made and excellent quality.


----------



## Dirk (8 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I used to wear Clarks all the time, expensive but really comfortable and made in the UK. Then they closed the factory and switched production abroad, quality went down the pan and they were still pricing them at a premium. I’ve got a couple of pairs of Hotters that are uk made and excellent quality.



I've generally been wearing Brasher Country Classics for the past few years - comfy, hard wearing and classy, in my opinion.
I just fancy something a bit more fashionable for going out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> I've generally been wearing Brasher Country Classics for the past few years - comfy, hard wearing and classy, in my opinion.
> I just fancy something a bit more fashionable for going out.



You are “ Accy Cyclist “ AICM£5
😉


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2022)

Paul, we've just added a docuseries you might like..........

........errrrr........no you haven't 😃


----------



## pawl (8 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Ask Lady Godiva…….bet she’ll be feeling the cold today!



I’d say hey babe need warming up.then show her my pension book and my extra winter fuel allowance for the over eighty’s.Then off to Age Concern disco.


----------



## pawl (8 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. A beautiful bright clear morning and feckin' cold. Currently -3⁰C. There's a draught coming from somewhere and I can't track it down.
> 
> Mrs P is going curling today.......
> 
> Me? Minor bits and bobs around the house and I will have to get out to see the organisation which deals with my lad's care.



I was going to suggest curling mine then I realised you needed hair all over your head to get the desired result


----------



## pawl (8 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Ok. Which one of you is going to watch the disaster that is the Harry and Meghan show. Not me that's for sure.



Flipping heck are Netflix getting that hard up for shows What would they list it under 
Science fiction 
Horror world of fantasy 
Soap Operas


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Paul, we've just added a docuseries you might like..........
> 
> ........errrrr........no you haven't 😃





That's what I thought when I saw that email


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Blimey! Am I first?
Tis Fish Friday- Yay! 
Table booked at SQ restaurant at lunchtime.
Got some shopping to do first in the village and have to drop in to our estate agents.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks, -4 at the moment. I notice my hot water bottle has lost more heat than usual overnight. Nothing planned for today, might take a walk if the pavement isn’t too treacherous. 
Stay safe and warm folks❄️👍🎅


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2022)

Coooooeee. My god its bloody freezing . -6 here.


----------



## Paulus (9 Dec 2022)

Morning all, a tropical -3 outside at the moment. 
I have a meeting of the escape committee at the Railway Bell this lunchtime. One of our members is still out in Aus. so obviously can't make it


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2022)

Morning all .
Yep, very cold. We have the heating on so sod the cost......we will stay warm as long as possible.
Yesterdays bubble n squeak was good. We have loads of chicken left so for me its chicken butties with ???
Chips? Pickled onions? What do you think?


----------



## Sterlo (9 Dec 2022)

What are you all talking about, it's a sub-tropical 0 degrees here, almost shorts and t-shirt weather.


----------



## Paulus (9 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all .
> Yep, very cold. We have the heating on so sod the cost......we will stay warm as long as possible.
> Yesterdays bubble n squeak was good. We have loads of chicken left so for me its chicken butties with ???
> Chips? Pickled onions? What do you think?



Cold chicken sarnies with mango chutney is good, spicy mango chutney is better.
Black pepper and salad cream also goes well.

Pickled onions on the side.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2022)

Hello!  in Lancashire. Frost hasn't lifted in four days now. Forecast for snow at Ewood on Saturday at 12.00....................guess what time we kick off? Preston North End tomorrow...................or as they are known by some.....Nobenders. Sorry. Purile but makes me smile.

Anyway. Today? I'll start ironing in a minute. Mrs P will appear and complain the house is cold. Sigh. Yeah, it's not roasting in the front room or kitchen but 17⁰ is OK - the CH seems to be struggling to raise the temperature so I've turned up the flow temperature. Backroom is toasty with the burner going. Proof read and corrected the u3a constitution earlier - eyes on stalks time. Lots of odds and sods to do; find a spare rear light as mine failed halfway through Monday's ride, find my flat cap before the footie, make some kindling (brrrrrr #shivers#), fix HR strap, pop to the post office............................you get the drift, not a lot of anything but all needs doing.

Just cancelled all the club rides for the weekend. Snow and high of +1⁰ Saturday and high of 0⁰ for Sunday. Can't risk it for anyone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Dec 2022)

We have two posties who park their van outside our house and set off on their individual rounds. Paul the postie went to school with my eldest daughter, and his colleague has some quite impressive Tattoos on her legs. I ordered a voucher / greetings card online a week or so ago, it was to be sent second class so I wasn't too fussed that it hadn't yet arrived. Yesterday the letter containing the voucher dropped on the doormat. It was only when I was looking at the address that I noticed it consisted solely of my name and postcode, the postie had scribbled our house number in pencil underneath the label. Five stars for great service, but minus one star as she's now wearing long trousers whereas tough guy Paul is still in shorts.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2022)

Apparently it's a balmy -4 now.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> We have two posties who park their van outside our house and set off on their individual rounds. Paul the postie went to school with my eldest daughter, and his colleague has some quite impressive Tattoos on her legs. I ordered a voucher / greetings card online a week or so ago, it was to be sent second class so I wasn't too fussed that it hadn't yet arrived. Yesterday the letter containing the voucher dropped on the doormat. It was only when I was looking at the address that I noticed it consisted solely of my name and postcode, the postie had scribbled our house number in pencil underneath the label. Five stars for great service, but minus one star as she's now wearing long trousers whereas tough guy Paul is still in shorts.



The couple diagonally opposite me, the guy is a prison governor and his missus is a postie. Both got loads of leg tattoos too. She wears shorts all during the decent weather too.

Lovely walk done. It was dark when I left but by the time I got up the hill the sun was just about breaking over the horizon. Perfect walking weather.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Dec 2022)

Hello all - rare morning visit!

looks damn cold out so I'm not risking it
SWMBO left the heating on last night - I'm not moaning!!

Oh - and a small person seems to have arrived and is currently spreading toys all over the lounge - any minute now he will get fed up with reaching into the toy box and employ his normal tactic of turning it upside down

I suppose we will have to feed him at some point - and take him home in time to pick his sister up from school

I dunno - 2 years old and I expect he won't want to walk himself home on his own!!!!
Kids these days want everything!!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> Cold chicken sarnies with mango chutney is good, spicy mango chutney is better.
> Black pepper and salad cream also goes well.
> 
> Pickled onions on the side.



TBH I can only fancy mango chutney as an addition to a hot curry.
Salad cream/mayonnaise is always welcome


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2022)

Tattoos.

Is it just me?
I really don't like them and can't understand why anyone would plaster themselves with ugly identifying marks.
When I grew up, the only people with visible tattoos were criminals and members of the armed services.
The sight of young women, particularly, covered in highly visible tattoos just turns my stomach.
How can they expect not to be judged?


----------



## Sterlo (9 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Tattoos.
> 
> Is it just me?
> I really don't like them and can't understand why anyone would plaster themselves with ugly identifying marks.
> ...



Couldn't agree more, don't have any, never wanted any. I hate to see them on women, discreet ones at a push but these full sleeve ones just look tacky.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Tattoos.
> 
> Is it just me?
> I really don't like them and can't understand why anyone would plaster themselves with ugly identifying marks.
> ...



I'm with you but not so strongly. Same when I was younger, tattooed knuckles and forearm usually. I don't understand why young people do this but I don't find it stomach turning, just bewildering especially for young women. We know a couple of lads who have tattoos which run the length of their bodies.

My eldest got a couple when he was 18, seems to regret it now but they're quite inconspicuous. I'm sure for him it was a question of rebellion. We were pretty liberal parents, children of the 60s so not much we haven't seen or done and hard to shock. A tattoo was probably the one thing we'd be shocked by - disappointed actually.

Now my folks...........all I had to do was be a Stones fan..........they look dirty. Don't they wash? What about that hair? 😆


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2022)

I just could never understand why anyone would want to make themselves so easily identifiable.
So short sighted.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2022)

C



Sterlo said:


> Couldn't agree more, don't have any, never wanted any. I hate to see them on women, discreet ones at a push but these full sleeve ones just look tacky.



I cannot why many pro footballers think they must be plastered in them. The Brazil goalie (Ederson?) has a horrible one covering his neck.....euk.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2022)

Its up to -3 now.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Dec 2022)

Numbnuts.
He was mentioned earlier.
In this weather I immediately had a vision of him on a walk saying "where the hell is it, it was there when I started my walk"


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Tattoos.
> 
> Is it just me?
> I really don't like them and can't understand why anyone would plaster themselves with ugly identifying marks.
> ...


They were quite a thing in high society at one stage, even King George V had one. On another topic, Boob enhancement. When Mrs Tenkaykev was working on the elderly care ward in our local Hospital she had more than one elderly lady with their bodies showing the inevitable signs of age but still with a quite impressive pair of boobs 😮


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2022)

Just back from dentist checkup and a very chilly -6C.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Tattoos.
> 
> Is it just me?
> I really don't like them and can't understand why anyone would plaster themselves with ugly identifying marks.
> ...



I don't like to see too many of them on either sex but some look really nice on either sex. That's just a matter of my personal taste.

My daughter (41) has 3 nice ones and I girl I knew many years ago in the late 70's had a very lovely flower on her tummy.

I wouldn't judge anyone negatively for having them no matter how many tbh.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2022)

Its a tad chilly in my workroom. I managed to finish a present I started making the other day though so that's OK.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2022)

I know I'm virtually a dinosaur but seriously: wolf-whistling to be classed as a crime.

How the world is changing in strange and mysterious ways.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I know I'm virtually a dinosaur but seriously: wolf-whistling to be classed as a crime.
> 
> How the world is changing in strange and mysterious ways.



I don’t like the way things are going. All these silly laws and people getting offended left, right and centre and yet I feel we are becoming an insular and uncaring society.


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2022)

Moules et frites for lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2022)

My god. We have a massive plus 1 deg now. Woohooooo


----------



## gavroche (9 Dec 2022)

Well, the snow has finally come and Molly loved it when I let her out this morning. It wasn't much though and it has nearly gone now. I was a bit concerned earlier on when I had to drive the car up the drive but it went ok. I shall leave it on the road tonight, just in case. We live in a cul de sac so it should be alright.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I know I'm virtually a dinosaur but seriously: wolf-whistling to be classed as a crime.
> 
> How the world is changing in strange and mysterious ways.



While I am not saying I agree with it being made a crime, but not understanding the discomfort and threat wrapped up in that simple act shows at best a lack of empathy with 51% of the population


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t like the way things are going. All these silly laws and people getting offended left, right and centre and yet I feel we are becoming an insular and uncaring society.



Unfortunately this is where the last three elections and one referendum has left us.😕😕
Who knows were we will be in the next decade , I have my fingers crossed for the world to swing back and people will start to be nice and have empathy with people less lucky in life than themselves. 😀
If not a house move will become a necessity either Scotland or Ireland .
Any advice on the best places to live in Scotland, mo ? 😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Unfortunately this is where the last three elections and one referendum has left us.😕😕
> Who knows were we will be in the next decade , I have my fingers crossed for the world to swing back and people will start to be nice and have empathy with people less lucky in life than themselves. 😀
> If not a house move will become a necessity either Scotland or Ireland .
> Any advice on the best places to live in Scotland, mo ? 😀😀



Next door will be available in the spring as the lady died at the weekend.


----------



## Dirk (9 Dec 2022)

Had to get the bus back from the village, as I had a heavy package to carry and the 3 pints of Guinness seemed to be having an odd effect on my legs.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2022)

Apparently we can expect snow at around 3pm.

I just had to pick my granddaughter up from Mach. Still lots of frost here.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Tattoos.
> 
> Is it just me?
> *I really don't like them and can't understand why anyone would plaster themselves with ugly identifying marks.*
> ...



+1 for the bolded bit


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> They were quite a thing in high society at one stage, even King George V had one. On another topic, Boob enhancement. When Mrs Tenkaykev was working on the elderly care ward in our local Hospital she had more than one elderly lady with their bodies showing the inevitable signs of age* but still with a quite impressive pair of boobs* 😮



so, is that a plus, or, a minus ?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2022)

And bang on 3pm, the snow has started.


----------



## Exlaser2 (9 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Next door will be available in the spring as the lady died at the weekend.



That’s sad 😞. Is it big enough for three adults and 10 bikes ? 😂😂😀
My other must have is a sailing club near by , but I already know there is a very good one at Lock Earn which is close by . 😀


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Dec 2022)

After Grandkid sitting we went to a few shops on the way home - shopping centre place near home

Nearly went thingy over whatsit in the car park due to ice

WHen we got home and turned into the estate it was a good job I was going dead slow as the turn didn;t go as I instructed the steering wheel to do!!!

lots of slidy bits all over

still not below freezing according to the car thermometer though


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2022)

Sterlo said:


> What are you all talking about, it's a sub-tropical 0 degrees here, almost shorts and t-shirt weather.


I've been wearing similar clothes, amount and style, as I was back in July.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Next door will be available in the spring as the lady died at the weekend.


Sorry to see that Mo. 
How well did you know her?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Sorry to see that Mo.
> How well did you know her?



Reasonably well. She was pleasant and easy to chat too. Quite a lot of health problems though and very overweight and ate all the wrong things even though she was diabetic. She went into hospital as she wasn’t feeling great and they discovered it was her gall bladder which they got sorted out and she was nearly due to get home then suddenly went downhill with a bad chest infection/Covid. She was only 72.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Reasonably well. She was pleasant and easy to chat too. Quite a lot of health problems though and very overweight and ate all the wrong things even though she was diabetic. She went into hospital as she wasn’t feeling great and they discovered it was her gall bladder which they got sorted out and she was nearly due to get home then suddenly went downhill with a bad chest infection/Covid. She was only 72.


The sort you'll miss.


----------



## rustybolts (9 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> They were quite a thing in high society at one stage, even King George V had one. On another topic, Boob enhancement. When Mrs Tenkaykev was working on the elderly care ward in our local Hospital she had more than one elderly lady with their bodies showing the inevitable signs of age but still with a quite impressive pair of boobs 😮



floatation devices in an emergency slipping overboard


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2022)

Just a quick hello while listening to SoTS.
I will report back when I wake up


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've been wearing similar clothes, amount and style, as I was back in July.



Cold July in Yorkshire this year?


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2022)

Hello!. Snowed last night, heavy snow forecast for 07.00 and the yellow weather warning was updated at 6.00am for snow and ice for the next 36 hours........and it's footy at 12.00.  BIG coat day I think. My LBS is about five minutes walk from Ewood Park and we will use their car park today as our usual one at the Darwen End, away section, will be rammed with PNE visitors - we don't get let off the official car parks till the away support have dispersed and 6/7000 are expected today. Much quicker to walk round to the LBS after the match. Haven't seen the Rovers for nine weeks, excited.

What else? The club messenger and WhatsApp groups are alive with folk arranging rides.........Zoom meet ups! I don't partake though given +1⁰ is the high for the week perhaps I should? Kindling and logging are on the agenda for the weekend. Almost out of kindling and I need to split logs for next month. The meters are due to be read today.  🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The meters are due to be read today.  🤞🤞🤞



I just got an email from SSE/OVO saying my prices are going up again in January. Sneaky beggars are putting the night rate up for the storage heaters. I turned them up last night anticipating a very frosty morning and it’s not too bad here so I’m too warm now


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2022)

Cooeeeeeee. Not as cold here this morning as it was yesterday, thank god -2. I think last night was the coldest night we were going to get.

We had more snow as well.

I will be pottering today and I will not be venturing outside 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Dec 2022)

Good morning all,
We’re going to give parkrun a miss today, conditions underfoot are too risky. We’re still meeting up for breakfast as planned, then it’s sleepover for the granddaughter, Santa comes round our way this evening, courtesy of the local Rotary Club 🎅🎅


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

We has SNOW!! 
Most unusual for around here!


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2022)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry, I believe my Good Lady wants to go into town today, I'll have to dig out my mask if we do, I reckon what ever it was that had me feeling rough Monday was picked up on the crowded buses the previous Saturday.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2022)

Ta dah


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2022)

Saunton Sands this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2022)

Its snowing here again.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Dec 2022)

I have been in this area for 8 years

and this is the probably only the second time I have seen proper snow

First time since I bought a sledge when the middle one was a baby - and he is now 6

of course - they live 20 miles away and are not likely to come round today so it will stay in the shed

On a different point there is a school reunion today for my year - but I'm not going as it is in London
as the school is in Birkenhead that shows the kind of person who responded to the concept of a reunion 

no way I was trying to justify a trip to London plus a stay overnight just to meet up with a group of people who I have not seen since 1978 and most of who I avoided at school anyway!!

Only shame is that one of them was a very good friend - but I'll sort out a meet up with him next summer


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2022)

Anyone lost a rubber mallet?


I ask because one has appeared on our porch roof and it's a bit of a mystery. Mrs P has denied all knowledge of this.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Cold July in Yorkshire this year?


We'd temperatures in the high 20's, so not that cold.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning all,
> We’re going to give parkrun a miss today, conditions underfoot are too risky. We’re still meeting up for breakfast as planned, then it’s sleepover for the granddaughter, Santa comes round our way this evening, courtesy of the local Rotary Club 🎅🎅


Send him on his way, he'll be 15 days early!
Unless of course you're planning on saying he's already been, on the 25th.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Anyone lost a rubber mallet?
> 
> 
> I ask because one has appeared on our porch roof and it's a bit of a mystery. Mrs P has denied all knowledge of this.



Now then. You know how things look a different shape when covered in snow? They do, we all know this. Come on, you're all with me on this one.

The "mallet" turns out to be the solar charger for the backyard lights. In my defense Mrs P has confessed to repositioning it. 🤣

OK. Cleared that one up. Off to Rovers now. Still snowing here. I think we will be the ones in yellow? 🤔


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2022)

@PaulSB will not be a happy bunny.
He has gone to (hopefully) watch Blackburn beat Preston.
He is stood/sat there freezing his bits off and his team are getting hammered 1:4


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB will not be a happy bunny.
> He has gone to (hopefully) watch Blackburn beat Preston.
> He is stood/sat there freezing his bits off and his team are getting hammered 1:4


He can drown his sorrows afterwards.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2022)

Meal for me was an Aldi chicken jalfreizi. Loads of chicken. Very tasty. Yummy.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Dec 2022)

We had chicken breast wrapped in bacon with a tomatoes sauce with pasta in a cheese sauce


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2022)

I’m going to watch Inspector Gently.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m going to watch Inspector Gently.


Well you wouldn't want to hurt him, would you?


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2022)

Well that was a day that didn't go to plan but worked out OK in the end, originally we were going into town this morning but the carer didn't show till quarter to eleven, so we swapped to plan B, took the bus to Jubilee Crescent and lunch in Jubilee Junction then took the bus to town, so thats more Xmas shopping done and I believe I'm on wrapping duties tonight.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB will not be a happy bunny.
> He has gone to (hopefully) watch Blackburn beat Preston.
> He is stood/sat there freezing his bits off and his team are getting hammered 1:4



No, he's not and yes, we got hammered. 😡😡😡 I will spare you all the rant. I could see what was wrong, everyone could see what was wrong except the manager..............

...........I picked my bits up before we left.



classic33 said:


> He can drown his sorrows afterwards.


Too right he can.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Meal for me was an Aldi chicken jalfreizi. Loads of chicken. Very tasty. Yummy.


 Yes, those are really good. Great value.


welsh dragon said:


> We had chicken breast wrapped in bacon with a tomatoes sauce with pasta in a cheese sauce


Sounds good.

We are having Cumbrian sausage, mash and possibly, kale with onion gravy. This is comfort food, real comfort food and right now I NEED an AWFUL LOT of comfort. 😢😢😢


----------



## pawl (10 Dec 2022)

Sa you all may be aware I’m not a great football fan Can’t do with all the faffing about in there own half. This game showed what a team that is prepared to take a game to the opposition can do.
Won’t say the score in case you folks want to watch it later I will say it’s a cracker 👍👍


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2022)

We've got salmon for tonight, I got a nice couple of pieces from Coventry fish market for seven and a half quid, just enough for a couple of pensioners, spuds and peas for me and salad for my good lady.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Sa you all may be aware I’m not a great football fan Can’t do with all the faffing about in there own half. This game showed what a team that is prepared to take a game to the opposition can do.
> Won’t say the score in case you folks want to watch it later I will say it’s a cracker 👍👍



Not a football fan here either, the ball is the wrong shape, I prefer an egg shaped ball.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Dec 2022)

Let me introduce you to this chap. You've seen one before, looks like all the others, harmless, waiting to be peeled, boiled and mashed. So, I hear you ask what is Paul coming up with now.....geez, he's getting to be a BOF.

This my friends, I hate to tell you this, is an Imperfectly Tasty potato by Sainsbury's. Their answer to Wonky veg etc. I mean come on, it's a feckin' potato. Don't hurt its feelings just before it's going to be boiled by calling it imperfect. Kick a guy when he's down why don't you.

Has the world gone mad? Imperfect potatoes? What do people expect from a perfect one - step by step spoken instructions on how to peel, boil and mash it.

I despair......and all in the name of conning people into believing Sainsbury is trying to help out......


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, those are really good. Great value.
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> We are having Cumbrian sausage, mash and possibly, kale with onion gravy. This is comfort food, real comfort food and right now I NEED an AWFUL LOT of comfort. 😢😢😢


Enough?


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Let me introduce you to this chap. You've seen one before, looks like all the others, harmless, waiting to be peeled, boiled and mashed. So, I hear you ask what is Paul coming up with now.....geez, he's getting to be a BOF.
> 
> This my friends, I hate to tell you this, is an Imperfectly Tasty potato by Sainsbury's. Their answer to Wonky veg etc. I mean come on, it's a feckin' potato. Don't hurt its feelings just before it's going to be boiled by calling it imperfect. Kick a guy when he's down why don't you.
> 
> ...



For many years the supermarkets have conned an awful lot of people into believing that vegetables should be uniform in shape and size. And charging a premium to the customer whilst the farmers are having to dump perfectly good if slightly odd shaped veg.
The taste is the same no matter what.


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2022)

Had a phone call earlier this evening from the people we were buying the house from in Watchet.
Good news.
Apparently, they've found another property and had an offer accepted on it.........so, we are all systems go again.
This move is turning out to be a bit of a roller coaster ride.
Fingers crossed that it all progresses smoothly this time.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2022)

I spent an enjoyable evening wrapping Xmas presents, my Good Lady has been buying presents over the last few weeks and I got myself organized with some music tonight and got them all wrapped.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> For many years the supermarkets have conned an awful lot of people into believing that vegetables should be uniform in shape and size. And charging a premium to the customer whilst the farmers are having to dump perfectly good if slightly odd shaped veg.
> The taste is the same no matter what.



I completely agree and with a lifetime in horticulture something I'm very aware of. While I think it's positive supermarkets are offering wonky fruit and vegetables it has exposed to the public exactly what they have been doing for perhaps 30-40 years.

The influence this has on all aspects of food production is enormous with price and wastage being at the top of the tree.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2022)

Bugger, last night’s little shower has frozen so the roads and pavements are sparkly and will be slippy I think.

New season of Strike on telly tonight. A decent drama at last instead of dancing, cooking and celeb guff.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2022)

Looks about right!


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2022)

Good morning from a white Coventry, the carers here and says its snowing.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2022)

Coooooeee. Not as cold as it was yesterday here. -1 instead of -6. The temps look set to be a bit better next week so that's a hoorah.

Can't can't for the new series of Strike.

As for vegetables, how on earth did we ever manage to have not only wonky, misshapen veggies, but they were usually covered in mud as well from the field. How outrageous it was. The supermarkets tried to tell us that they were driven by the public and what they wanted. NOT.

I'm glad I went shopping last Monday. The drive is frozen and there is no way I would be able to get my car out.

Anyway stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2022)

Morning all.
Not had more snow but what we had is still there and looks frozen.
Another hibernation day me thinks.


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

We have a table booked at Hang Loose for Sunday lunch.
The lunch there is truly excellent ... best in village.
Sheet ice and snow out there, so our best mates have cancelled their trip over from Minehead to join us. There's no easy way from there to here that really avoids crossing Exmoor and very steep hills - and they haven't got a 4x4 any more, having sold their Freelander before they moved down here.


----------



## Paulus (11 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. 
It's minus 4 outside at the moment, foggy and frosty.
The cats didn't look too pleased to go out, they'll be back soon.
I bought some sea bass fillets from the market yesterday, they will be today's dinner with some stirfry veg. Quick, tasty and simple to cook.
Off out shortly for a cold and crisp dog walk. Millie the Collie doesn't worry about the cold weather.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2022)

I chickened out of going outside. Too scared it was slippy. My wrist still gives me the occasional twinge from falling on it 2 years ago and I have no desire to repeat it.

40 minutes on the dreadmill instead. Hate indoor exercise as I find it boring and sweaty but at least it's safer.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2022)

Good day. I have been ranting elsewhere so as not to inflict myself on the good people of The Retirement Thread. Geez, we were sh.......no Paul, stop it.

Temperature is up a bit but lots of ice and frozen slush around. It's going to be a beautiful day. House is toasty as the 1-2⁰ degree rise means the log burner can really do its stuff. I need to get logs down and ought to make kindling but my wrist is a problem.

When I fell off last week it happened so quickly I didn't have time to react at all. Hands still on the hoods. Back of my left hand it the ground and the end of the bar hit it just below the little finger. End result is lots of swelling, bruising and aches. Making kindling won't help.

Need to get a decent walk in so will head over the hill to next village to buy firelighters - a proper village shop.


----------



## pawl (11 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. I have been ranting elsewhere so as not to inflict myself on the good people of The Retirement Thread. Geez, we were sh.......no Paul, stop it.
> 
> Temperature is up a bit but lots of ice and frozen slush around. It's going to be a beautiful day. House is toasty as the 1-2⁰ degree rise means the log burner can really do its stuff. I need to get logs down and ought to make kindling but my wrist is a problem.
> 
> ...




Fingers don’t make.good kindling.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Dec 2022)

Hello
look cold out - probably just over freezing but I have not braved it yet - may not at all!!!

Had Scouse last night - first time since early spring as SWMBO decided it was not appropriate as a dinner in Summer - dunno why last summer was different but whatever

anyway - it turns out that she of not over happy with the only butcher I have found left locally - meat nice and lean but not as tasty as she wants
so I have to find a better one - $deity knows where outside of a big supermarket but I have been set a task!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Bugger, last night’s little shower has frozen so the roads and pavements are sparkly and will be slippy I think.
> 
> New season of Strike on telly tonight. A decent drama at last instead of dancing, cooking and celeb guff.



Thanks - I had missed the Strike new series thingy.👍


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooooeee. Not as cold as it was yesterday here. -1 instead of -6. The temps look set to be a bit better next week so that's a hoorah.
> 
> Can't can't for the new series of Strike.
> 
> ...


Isn't this the sort of situation where you whip the bike out and show it advantage's over a car?

You'll have panniers, won't you!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I chickened out of going outside. Too scared it was slippy. My wrist still gives me the occasional twinge from falling on it 2 years ago and I have no desire to repeat it.
> 
> 40 minutes on the dreadmill instead. Hate indoor exercise as I find it boring and sweaty but at least it's safer.



Same here - too slippery in the lanes so 30 mins treadmill and 30 mins turbo trainer.

Both as boring as it comes.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Isn't this the sort of situation where you whip the bike out and show it advantage's over a car?
> 
> You'll have panniers, won't you!





You're funny


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2022)

Mr WD has gone out to make sure everything is OK so I have taken the opportunity to do a bit more organising ( throwing away ) stuff in the cupboards.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You're funny


I presume that's a "No" to whipping yer bike out.


----------



## Dave7 (11 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hello
> look cold out - probably just over freezing but I have not braved it yet - may not at all!!!
> 
> Had Scouse last night - first time since early spring as SWMBO decided it was not appropriate as a dinner in Summer - dunno why last summer was different but whatever
> ...



Marinate the meat overnight with some nice spices.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Dec 2022)

We’ve had a granddaughter sleepover. Granddaughter wanted to see photos of mummy when she was a schoolgirl. Fascinating going through the photos of holidays and other events “ why is mummy dressed like a Princess ? “ ( Bridesmaid )
We’ve had rain / snow / rain and it’s as cold ❄️❄️❄️


----------



## Dirk (11 Dec 2022)

Just had the small beef today.


----------



## Paulus (11 Dec 2022)

The temperature got up as high as 0⁰c today. Now, as the sun is going down, its already -2⁰. Another cold night in store.
I'm looking forward to the new series of Strike. The first 3 series were very good.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2022)

Strike seems to have passed me by completely. Think I'll search out Season 1 and start there.

Film Club tonight. Five households take it in turn to host a Sunday evening film, we meet once a month through the winter. Each host chooses the film and we get to watch all sorts we might not otherwise watch.

It started perhaps 10-12 years ago. We're all neighbours and close friends of 37/38 years who've grown up together and are now growing older together. We realised we didn't see enough of each other in winter so do this to make sure we all meet at least once a month. It will be good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Strike seems to have passed me by completely. Think I'll search out Season 1 and start there.
> 
> Film Club tonight. Five households take it in turn to host a Sunday evening film, we meet once a month through the winter. Each host chooses the film and we get to watch all sorts we might not otherwise watch.
> 
> It started perhaps 10-12 years ago. We're all neighbours and close friends of 37/38 years who've grown up together and are now growing older together. We realised we didn't see enough of each other in winter so do this to make sure we all meet at least once a month. It will be good.


We have a similar " Second Tuesday " meet up of friends. We've known each other for nigh on forty years, baby sat each others kids and supported each other throughout life's ups and downs.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> We have a similar " Second Tuesday " meet up of friends. We've known each other for nigh on forty years, baby sat each others kids and supported each other throughout life's ups and downs.



Exactly the same here Tenkaykev. When I say grown up together I'm thinking first kids, family tragedy, no money, joys, sorrows, the people who are there every step of the way for you.

We used to laugh one day we could all share a carer..........it's getting a bit close now! 🤣🤣


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Marinate the meat overnight with some nice spices.



Putting herbs or spices in Scouse is a hanging offence to my wife

as with a lot of people from 'round here' there is only one way to make it
every family says it differently and everyone is right
it is normally the way the woman's mother taught her

Hence I make it exactly how my wife told be her mother told her to make it

personally I would add herbs, spice and maybe some more veg
but The Law is The Law


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Dec 2022)

Oh - and just booked 2 tickets for the Aussie Pink Floyd in November next year

Several other people have said they would like to come as well
but I have been here before and by the time everyone has checked with each other, discussed it, checked with relelvant partners and generally faffed about - then all the tickets will be gone

so we just got ours and told everyone else to get a move on and we'll see them there if they get tickets


Seen them many years ago in Llanduno when I lived there and they were freekin' amazing


----------



## Paulus (11 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Oh - and just booked 2 tickets for the Aussie Pink Floyd in November next year
> 
> Several other people have said they would like to come as well
> but I have been here before and by the time everyone has checked with each other, discussed it, checked with relelvant partners and generally faffed about - then all the tickets will be gone
> ...



I saw the Aussie Pink Floyd last month at the Cambridge corn exchange. 
They were absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Paulus (11 Dec 2022)

PS, we has snow.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> I saw the Aussie Pink Floyd last month at the Cambridge corn exchange.
> They were absolutely fantastic.



We saw a PF tribute some years ago and the were brilliant....but we cannot recall their name.


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. By the cringe its cold.
I got up at 0550 as my legs were aching so much. They ease up if I can shuffle around a bit


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2022)

Morning. I knew it was freezing so stayed in bed as long as I could. Last recorded temperature at the nearest weather station is minus 8 

Not sure if I want to risk a walk or not.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2022)

Cooooeeeee. -7 for us here.. Bloody cold.

The road is totally frozen so I wil once again NOT be going anywhere.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (12 Dec 2022)

Good morning all.
The snow is about 6 inches deep this morning, but it has stopped snowing for the time being.
Two of the cats went out, one came back immediately, the other bounded off through the snow.
There is the usual travel chaos, because of the snow and ice.😂


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Off to the Affinity shopping centre in Bideford this morning. It used to be called Atlantic Village; God knows why they changed the name.
Hopefully the roads won't be too much of a skating rink.


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Dec 2022)

Morning everyone . It’s a cold and grey start to the day here in Coventry but at least we have no snow to contend with as per normal tbh . I am no weather expert but I always think this area ( Coventry Rugby Leamington Warwick ) has less snow than places in England of the same latitude or even places to the south of us ( like Stratford and Banbury ) One day when I am really bored I must try and look up the figures. 
Anyway stay safe and stay warm everyone 😀😀


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2022)

Good morning from a chilly, sunny Lancashire. It seems its not as cold here as around the rest of the country. I haven't lit the stove yet, which indicates it's not that cold here. I was a bit surprised to wake to headlines of travel chaos across the UK, mind you it seems the south-east is bad which means it must be bad.

I have a cold. Woke in the middle of the night but after a brew went to sleep again for a couple of hours from 6ish. Is it too early for a hot toddy??

Today will be mooching about doing bits. I'd planned to do the housework but my cold is putting a stop to that plan.

Last night's film was The African Queen. Out of nine only one of us, the host, could recall watching it from start to finish before. We has a good laugh.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning everyone . It’s a cold and grey start to the day here in Coventry but at least we have no snow to contend with as per normal tbh . I am no weather expert but I always think this area ( Coventry Rugby Leamington Warwick ) has less snow than places in England of the same latitude or even places to the south of us ( like Stratford and Banbury ) One day when I am really bored I must try and look up the figures.
> Anyway stay safe and stay warm everyone 😀😀



I was always told that Coventry is in a dip and most of the bad weather goes over the top of us.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2022)

4.5 mile walk done. As long as you are dressed for it and walk briskly it was actually fine and really enjoyed it. There was no precipitation (I like that word ) yesterday so no ice underfoot to speak of.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> 4.5 mile walk done. As long as you are dressed for it and walk briskly it was actually fine and really enjoyed it. There was no precipitation (I like that word ) yesterday so no ice underfoot to speak of.





You are just trying to be a smart arse by using flash words.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Dec 2022)

I've been reading the news. Gotta love the Beeb...........I hadn't realised just how bad things are on the canal today...........


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2022)

Its so cold in the porch that Mr WD is having to use the hairdryer to try to unfreeze the lock on the door so that we can get the key in to unlock it.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I've been reading the news. Gotta love the Beeb...........I hadn't realised just how bad things are on the canal today...........
> 
> View attachment 670843
> 
> ...



I'm currently browsing other stories of the "chaos". Pictures of an inch of snow that people couldn't cope with and had to abandon their cars and take refuge. I regularly drove home from night shifts with several inches of snow. I could barely see the sides of the road some mornings. Always made it apart from anything absolutely horrendous when police were turning you back. Many white knuckle drives right enough. Sadly people don't seem able to cope with stuff the same for some reason.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm currently browsing other stories of the "chaos". Pictures of an inch of snow that people couldn't cope with and had to abandon their cars and take refuge. I regularly drove home from night shifts with several inches of snow. I could barely see the sides of the road some mornings. Always made it apart from anything absolutely horrendous when police were turning you back. Many white knuckle drives right enough. Sadly people don't seem able to cope with stuff the same for some reason.



I cycled to and from work for over 30 years and never got stopped by the weather.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2022)

Its now a balmy -6. This global warming is a bummer.

I see loads of people crashing and sliding all over the motorway and roads.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Dec 2022)

V.cold here.

Didn't get up until 9.30am and once we are properly awake we will drive over to Windermere to walk a 6 mile Bowness & Chips circuit.

We love walking by the edge of the lake.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its so cold in the porch that Mr WD is having to use the hairdryer to try to unfreeze the lock on the door so that we can get the key in to unlock it.


Just think, if you came home to that situation, unable to get the key in the lock due to it being frozen.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2022)

Heavy, significant snowfall in London.




Meanwhile Braemar in Aberdeenshire recorded -15.7°C overnight. Lowest in the UK this winter.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just think, if you came home to that situation, unable to get the key in the lock due to it being frozen.



Maybe peeing on the lock will work - obviously easier for a guy.

As an aside I did use this method for getting a choked canti cleared of mud on a MTB ride on the Isle of Wight many years ago. Mrs SD was very impressed!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Dec 2022)

Well that was an interesting start to the day

Workmen due to come and board the loft to give us more storage space
arrived about 8:30 - which is good

Started off- 2 of them - and I left them to it - no tea required for an hour or so

after about 20 minutes the old bloke comes hairing down the stairs and asks where the stop cock is - which was worrying!!!

long story short - when they moved some of the insulation around they also knocked a copper pipe that was sort of floating half in midair and half on top of the insulation - not really secured anywhere
any it turned out that it had a cheap push fit connector on it and when it was knocked it seperated and turned out to have mains water pressure in it

so water started going everywhere

found the stop cock - which turns out to be jammed open - which doesn;t help
tap in teh street - is not anywhere obvious

ANyway - the bloke managed to force the push fit connector back together and the leak stopped - but not after tripping all the electrics


So - no boarding possible until the pipe is properly fixed - looks like it has bee seeping for ages - the whole area under it was damn even below the insulation - and now all the ceiling and wood needs to dry out

but we have the electirc back on

and now I need to find a plumber - and not the relative that we normally use because I am heartily fed up with him - I suspect he did the pipe that leaked when he replaced the old boiler when I first moved in!!

Right - I'm off - I will leave SWMBO at home in case it all goes wrong!


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Well that was an interesting start to the day
> 
> Workmen due to come and board the loft to give us more storage space
> arrived about 8:30 - which is good
> ...


Can you get to the pipe yourself?
If you can, one of these is required.





£3-£5 depending on size of pipe and packet size.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2022)

I see three of the boys who fell through the ice yesterday have died. A very sad Christmas for some families.  People never seem to learn about playing on iced over water do they. You would need at least a week of these temperatures before it would be remotely safe and `I still wouldn’t chance it.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see three of the boys who fell through the ice yesterday have died. A very sad Christmas for some families.  People never seem to learn about playing on iced over water do they. You would need at least a week of these temperatures before it would be remotely safe and `I still wouldn’t chance it.


Did it as a kid myself, but we always checked how thick the ice raft was before going anywhere. Eight inches or slightly less, we'd walk on it, but wouldn't use it as a raft. Not seen it that thick in years though.

I'm now the one that spoils the fun by smashing the ice. If I can throw a rock on it and it breaks, it's too thin.

Started doing it after the ice gave way under a kid, and he'd to be pulled out from under it. Waist deep, but he were stuck.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can you get to the pipe yourself?
> If you can, one of these is required.
> View attachment 670859
> 
> £3-£5 depending on size of pipe and packet size.



Thanks
Think we need a proper plumber because the whole pipe needs re-routing and securing properly
and to do that the stop cock needs freeing up first


We are getting the bathrooms 'done' in April and the bloke who runs teh company has given us a few number of local plumbers that he can recommend so hopefully one of them will be able to come and sort it for us

Another point is that my wife does not totally trust me regarding DIY stuff
no idea why!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see three of the boys who fell through the ice yesterday have died. A very sad Christmas for some families.  People never seem to learn about playing on iced over water do they. You would need at least a week of these temperatures before it would be remotely safe and `I still wouldn’t chance it.





It is a shame. And as you say people never seem to learn. I guess because we have had so little weather like this over the last few years, kids were not alive when the last really severe weather hit us. Maybe the teachers should make themselves useful and teach them about the dangers in this weather. Parents should do the same thing. It's a sad situation.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Thanks
> Think we need a proper plumber because the whole pipe needs re-routing and securing properly
> and to do that the stop cock needs freeing up first
> 
> ...





I have a man what does his name is Mr WD. A jack of all trades


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I cycled to and from work for over 30 years and never got stopped by the weather.



Me too. It was often safer than driving .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have a man what does his name is Mr WD. A jack of all trades



How much does he charge you????


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> How much does he charge you????


For fixing a leak?


----------



## Exlaser2 (12 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> How much does he charge you????



He wouldn’t dare ask her for money .He knows how lucky he is to have a benevolent employer 😂😂😀😀😀


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Dec 2022)

A gritter lorry has just gone along the road outside the house. First one I've seen in years as we're a side road and the weather is usually very mild here on the south coast. 
I do like the humour in some of the Scottish names...

https://www.scotsman.com/news/weath...hem-from-sled-zeppelin-to-basil-salty-3946388


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2022)

We've been out for lunch, when I got our papers I noticed that the Cosy Cafe was closed, so we headed for Cassilax on Roland Avenue, we got there and it was rammed with one member of staff on, its normally very quiet on a Monday, after a while someone else came in to help., when we left we went down Parkgate road Morrisons for some Xmas stuff, I pushed my Good Lady home with a big bag of groceries on the back of the wheelchair and my Good Lady holding a box of crackers that wouldn't fit in the bag, theres no Bingo tonight so we're not planning to go any where else today.


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2022)

First time that I've had to use the heated mirrors on the CRV this morning.
Must say, they did an excellent job. Windscreen washer fluid and defroster spray purchased from ALDI - so we're prepared for the rest of the cold snap.
Got over to Bideford and bought some Clarks shoes from their outlet store. Bargain!


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2022)

From my Facebook feed this afternoon.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Dec 2022)

Completed our lovely walk today in just over 3 hours including just over an hour of stoppages split 50:50 for flat whites at the Windermere Jetty Museum and a very piggy large portion of extremely nice chips at Vinegar Jones in Bowness.

Bought 2 great big Cornish pasties for our tea tonight.

-6.5C at the moment. Heating has been on all day and now the Supertherm & logs in the open fire are cosying things up still further.


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I cycled to and from work for over 30 years and never got stopped by the weather.



The only time I struggled in heavy snow was travelling from Loughborough to whitwick I was on two wheels namely A 500cc motor bike The road had been partially cleared of a six foot snow drift.,a foot of snow had been left on the road The gap through the drift was about three feet wide .Decided to continue Only way to get through by putting the bike into first gear slipping the clutch and walking alongside the bike Oh the folly of youth.

These days I wouldn’t venture out the door.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2022)

Well we managed to get to 0 deg and now it's back down to -3 again.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Well we managed to get to 0 deg and now it's back down to -3 again.


It got warm then.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> It got warm then.





Positively balmy


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It is a shame. And as you say people never seem to learn. I guess because we have had so little weather like this over the last few years, kids were not alive when the last really severe weather hit us. Maybe the teachers should make themselves useful and teach them about the dangers in this weather. Parents should do the same thing. It's a sad situation.



Just outside Loughborough are two meadows Big meadow and little meadow A road to Stamford On Soar runs between the two meadows Back in the day they were often flooded Freezing weather made them for local skaters into a giant ice rink Depth of water was usually about six inches so we had six inches of solid ice

Flood relief measures on the the river soar now means the meadows rarely floods

Those of you with memories stretching back as far as mine may remember a n accomplished time trialist callled John French.He was also a pretty useful speed skater Raced in the competition’s held on the frozen fenland drains Don’t know if those races are still held

I may be wrong.I believe his cycling club was Fenland Clarion


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> We've been out for lunch, when I got our papers I noticed that the Cosy Cafe was closed, so we headed for Cassilax on Roland Avenue, we got there and it was rammed with one member of staff on, its normally very quiet on a Monday, after a while someone else came in to help., when we left we went down Parkgate road Morrisons for some Xmas stuff, I pushed my Good Lady home with a big bag of groceries on the back of the wheelchair and my Good Lady holding a box of crackers that wouldn't fit in the bag, theres no Bingo tonight so we're not planning to go any where else today.



Did you get a nice cheese to go with the crackers


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Did you get a nice cheese to go with the crackers


You eat Christmas Crackers!


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You eat Christmas Crackers!



Oh dear did I get the wrong crackers.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Oh dear did I get the wrong crackers.


Possibly...


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Did you get a nice cheese to go with the crackers



 Wrong crackers.







I like your thinking though, and yes we did have a block of cheese in the bag, my Good ladies a fan but I'm not a fan of cheese or crackers.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Dec 2022)

Right - all leaks fixed and all potential leaks properly repaired

loft is still wet but I have chucked a load of wet insulation out and we have the heating on with the loft hatch open to allow air circulation
also put an old fan heater in the loft to dry out the ceiling plasterboard

SO - give it a day or 2 and
a) the loft boarding people should be able to restart (they are trying to free up a date for us
and
b) we should owe EDF enough for them to build a new Nuclear Reactor for everyone to use

We also have a new contact with a gas heating company who seem reasonable - we may be able to ditch the old people who are relatives of relatives and I am fed up of us being at the bottom of their list of urgency! (probally because they feel they have to give us a discount when they could be working for full price???)

so - all OK for now!


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Right - all leaks fixed and all potential leaks properly repaired
> 
> loft is still wet but I have chucked a load of wet insulation out and we have the heating on with the loft hatch open to allow air circulation
> also put an old fan heater in the loft to dry out the ceiling plasterboard
> ...


Was it you fixed the leaking pipe?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Was it you fixed the leaking pipe?



No - the workmen broke it so it was up to them to at least stabilise it
and anyway there was only enough room for 1 or 2 people in the loft

They found a tap (the type that works with a screwdriver) that stopped the flow and managed to reconnect the plastic connector - and tighten it up better
They tidied up and mopped up all the standing water
Then I got a proper plumber to fix it properly - he also identified what the pipe was for - a Heath Robinson arrangement that had been put in when the combi boiler was put in and the header tank to the old hotwater cylinder taken away
unfortunately they didn't do it properly and didn't fix it in place - just left it lying on top of a load of insulation

Now we know what it is for it can be disconnected when the bathroom is 'done' next year and the water can be routed from elsewhere!

Still need to discover where the main cut off is in the street - I suspect it is under a large bush but I'm not looking when it is freezing out and the bush it covered in ice!!


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> No - the workmen broke it so it was up to them to at least stabilise it
> and anyway there was only enough room for 1 or 2 people in the loft
> 
> They found a tap (the type that works with a screwdriver) that stopped the flow and managed to reconnect the plastic connector - and tighten it up better
> ...


No skating rink then?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2022)

Bloody hell. Minus 9 this morning! 

Definitely putting plenty layers on for my walk.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2022)

Now saying minus 10 at the nearest weather recording station.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2022)

Cooooooeeee. We has -3 this morning so warmer than yesterday at -7. My front door isn't frozen

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks, another birthday has rolled around, where did that year go.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, another birthday has rolled around, where did that year go.





Happy birthday dave.


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

MrsD's got a hair appointment at 11am so I'll drop her off in the village, park up and nip into our estate agents and solicitors.
Carrying on to B&M in Barnstaple when I pick MrsD up after her trim

Happy birthday @dave r


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Dec 2022)

Good morning,
Getting up to 2 degrees later. I’m off to check conditions underfoot for our walking group. It’s mainly trails so should be ok. Stay warm folks and have a happy birthday Dave ❄️🎂


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. 
It was very cold -5 over nigh. The snow has now frozen. 
I did clear our driveway and the path out front, and sanded it so it's clear to get out of. I am always astonished that more householders don't clear the pavement outside, making it easier for people to walk on.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> I am always astonished that more householders don't clear the pavement outside, making it easier for people to walk on.


I don’t have a pavement outside my house .


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2022)

Its  outside, I've got a line full of sheets out, I suspect they wont dry and I'll be able to stand them in the corner when I bring them in.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> I don’t have a pavement outside my house .





Neither do I. We dont have a path anywhere for at least 2 mies and then it's only about 100 yards long. The next path is 9 miles away in Mach


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2022)

Happy birthday Dave r.
Take care Mo. As you know, if you hit a slippy patch you get no warning.
Dreadful nights sleep as my legs were bad. I ended up getting up at 0100 and listening to the radio till 0400.


----------



## AlanW (13 Dec 2022)

Come the 1st May 2023, that's me done, time to retire and look at doing other things other than working!


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2022)

AlanW said:


> Come the 1st May 2023, that's me done, time to retire and look at doing other things other than working!



I trust you will be joining this merry band of reprobate?


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2022)

AlanW said:


> Come the 1st May 2023, that's me done, time to retire and look at doing other things other than working!



The best thing I did.


----------



## AlanW (13 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> I trust you will be joining this merry band of reprobate?



Of course, it goes without saying!


----------



## pawl (13 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, another birthday has rolled around, where did that year go.



Have a good un


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Dec 2022)

Well - Weather Underground says it is Zero here

We are off out for Bruch today because it is SWMBO's sons birthday - and the oldest Grandkid is in a Christmas thingy at school so we are apparently going to see that after

Oh - and Happy Birthday to Dave - and sympathy to all his relatives trying to get a decent birthday card this close to Christmas!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> I trust you will be joining this merry band of reprobate?



I don't know about merry, more like the 7 dwarves ( can we still say that word) itchy, bitchy, sarky, angry...... Well you get the point


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't know about merry, more like the 7 dwarves ( can we still say that word) itchy, bitchy, sarky, angry...... Well you get the point



I think the original Grumpy and Sleepy will still be in there!!!


----------



## gavroche (13 Dec 2022)

Happy birthday Dave. Going out for a meal or a quiet one at home ?


----------



## Dirk (13 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> I am always astonished that more householders don't clear the pavement outside, making it easier for people to walk on.


Public liability issues.
I was once told, by a bod at our local council, that if we cleared the snow outside our place we would be accepting liability for anyone who slipped on the resulting ice should it freeze again.
Never touched snow on pavements after that - after all, you can't sue nature.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2022)

Back from my Willy walk  As usual I was warm enough going up but got a bit chilled on the way back down. Pretty good underfoot though thankfully.

Happy Birthday Dave


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2022)

The roads are still impassable here. They are like glass. I can't even get my car out of the garage let alone up the drive abd onto the road. No gritters for us.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2022)

gavroche said:


> Happy birthday Dave. Going out for a meal or a quiet one at home ?



Its going to be a quiet one.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, another birthday has rolled around, where did that year go.



Happy birthday


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Public liability issues.
> I was once told, by a bod at our local council, that if we cleared the snow outside our place we would be accepting liability for anyone who slipped on the resulting ice should it freeze again.
> Never touched snow on pavements after that - after all, you can't sue nature.



Yes, heard this one several times. The most recent occasion was last night, when we went to a carol service at the church mrs @BoldonLad attends. I googled it. Apparently, it is untrue.


----------



## Exlaser2 (13 Dec 2022)

Happy birthday @dave r . From one of the grumpy dwarfs on here 😂😀😀


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2022)

Believe there's a birthday today.
Enjoy, and don't do owt the rest of us wouldn't.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 670955
> 
> Believe there's a birthday today.
> Enjoy, and don't do owt the rest of us wouldn't.



That gives me a lot of scope.


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Public liability issues.
> I was once told, by a bod at our local council, that if we cleared the snow outside our place we would be accepting liability for anyone who slipped on the resulting ice should it freeze again.
> Never touched snow on pavements after that - after all, you can't sue nature.



I'm not so sure that that is true. It's a bit like the stories that went around years back about attempting CPR/kiss of life, you could be sued if the person died whilst you were doing whatever you were doing.
On the various 1st aid courses I've been on, it was always debunked as an urban myth.


----------



## pawl (13 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> welsh dragon said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about merry, more like the 7 dwarves ( can we still say that word) itchy, bitchy, sarky, angry...... Well you get the point
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2022)

Phew


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2022)

Just enjoyed steak and ale pie with roasties, cabbage, carrots and gravy. 
Thats the daughter....force feeding us again


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2022)

Chicken with Southern fried coating on it for us. We are not very hungry.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Just enjoyed steak and ale pie with roasties, cabbage, carrots and gravy.
> Thats the daughter....force feeding us again


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2022)

I’ve spent the last couple of hours assembling my new chair and footstool that arrived earlier. Couple of bits a bit tricky when you’ve nobody to hold things but it’s done and I am now relaxing on it just now and it hasn’t collapsed  I got fed up of my saggy leather armchair. I wouldn’t have leather again. I will just need to be more careful not to spill anything on it as it won’t wipe clean as well as leather.


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve spent the last couple of hours assembling my new chair and footstool that arrived earlier. Couple of bits a bit tricky when you’ve nobody to hold things but it’s done and I am now relaxing on it just now and it hasn’t collapsed  I got fed up of my saggy leather armchair. I wouldn’t have leather again. I will just need to be more careful not to spill anything on it as it won’t wipe clean as well as leather.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 670969



Well done! You will have to be the source of DIY advice on this thread, from now on. Looks very comfortable.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Chicken with Southern fried coating on it for us. We are not very hungry.



Nor were we......just frightened of our daughter


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve spent the last couple of hours assembling my new chair and footstool that arrived earlier. Couple of bits a bit tricky when you’ve nobody to hold things but it’s done and I am now relaxing on it just now and it hasn’t collapsed  I got fed up of my saggy leather armchair. I wouldn’t have leather again. I will just need to be more careful not to spill anything on it as it won’t wipe clean as well as leather.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 670969


Recliner?


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Chicken with Southern fried coating on it for us. We are not very hungry.



Mushroom risotto for us tonight.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> Mushroom risotto for us tonight.
> View attachment 670983





I hate mushrooms. Horrible slimey things


----------



## Dave7 (13 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate mushrooms. Horrible slimey things



Our daughter feels the same.
We like them as PART of a meal eg omelette or cooked breakfast........not as the main meal.


----------



## Paulus (13 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I hate mushrooms. Horrible slimey things



Packed full of Vitamin D. You don't know what you are missing.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> Packed full of Vitamin D. You don't know what you are missing.





Yeah. I do.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Dec 2022)

Finally. Good evening and Happy Birthday @dave r 🎊 🥂 Been a busy, busy day with small person and catching up here when chance occurred.

Not much news. Small person was at full throttle all day, non-stop. I slipped on an icy patch, fell backwards and smacked my head on the cobbles. Ouch! 

My eldest has been on the phone and very excited as he's got a place on the Fred. He's a brilliant rider and will smash it.

My phone is now at 6% and my glass 0%.......I must recharge both.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2022)

Many thanks to those that wished me Happy Birthday, I've had a quiet but good day.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2022)

Morning to all.
Up at 0600......its -5° and feels it.
Paul......hope your bonce is ok.
SiL brought some rock salt around and made the drive safe for me.
My poorly legs allowed me more sleep last night. I had to get up and massage them a few times and by 0600 I gave up the battle.....but I feel better for some sleep.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2022)

Cooooeeee. -6 here. We kept the fire going all night by putting a large leg I took it and closing off all the vents. It was 17 deg in my living room when I got up.

Another day of a frozen drive and road so we won't be going anywhere.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2022)

Still -5°.....amazing.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeee. -6 here. We kept the fire going all night by putting a large leg I took it and closing off all the vents.


Jeez.......some poor cow hobbling around on 3 legs


----------



## Paulus (14 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. 
I've just had the latest statement come in from Bulb energy. After sending in the meter readings like I do every month, we have used £324 worth of energy . We are quite frugal, but with this cold snap we have had the heating ticking over during the night time.
Anyway, it's -5 outside, the cats took a look and refused to go out it's due to get up to a tropical 0⁰ by lunchtime.
I think it's a domestics type of day.
Stay warm everyone.


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Paid 169.9/ltr for diesel yesterday. Cheapest it's been for quite some time. Seems to have been on a downward trend for a month, or so. Just noticed that it's 168.9 at the On a Hill Garage near Ilfracombe. Could've saved a few more pennies! 
Interesting chat with the son of The George's landlord yesterday about mortgages. He has a young family and bought his house a couple of years ago. Seems he's fretting about negative equity. I tried to get him to take the long term view but he seemed to be spiralling into depression.


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Jeez.......some poor cow hobbling around on 3 legs



That's one more than she had before.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> That's one more than she had before.



I remember “ Two legs good, four legs bad “ but can’t remember Orwell mentioning three legs🤔


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Jeez.......some poor cow hobbling around on 3 legs





Pffsssss


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Dec 2022)

Good morning,
The threatened snow failed to materialise overnight and there’s no frost on the top of the hedge. +1 today, almost shorts and T shirt weather😄
Keep warm folks ❄️👍🎅


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2022)

From my facebook page this morning.


----------



## Sterlo (14 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I remember “ Two legs good, four legs bad “ but can’t remember Orwell mentioning three legs🤔



Other way round, "two legs bad, four legs good", it was by the animals.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> That's one more than she had before.



Hope we see you in the morning Dirk.........🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2022)

Good morning. Bright, cold, sunny......going to be a beautiful day. Absolutely shite sleep last night. Woke at 2.30am and pretty much awake since. When I fell yesterday I also hit the hand I injured last week - the swelling and aching has returned. @Dave7 my head is fine thanks, the mind? Well? 🤔

Today. Housework needs doing, Aldi run and some Christmas shopping. I feel tired now so will need a nap at some point.

Also have a worrying task ahead. In our front porch there is a trapdoor to allow inspection under the floor. As I stepped in the door yesterday there was a crack and a spongy feeling under foot. I will investigate when other chores are complete. If it's just the trapdoor an easy job I can fix. If it's a joist? 😱 🤞🤞


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Paid 169.9/ltr for diesel yesterday. Cheapest it's been for quite some time. Seems to have been on a downward trend for a month, or so. Just noticed that it's 168.9 at the On a Hill Garage near Ilfracombe. Could've saved a few more pennies!
> Interesting chat with the son of The George's landlord yesterday about mortgages. He has a young family and bought his house a couple of years ago. Seems he's fretting about negative equity. I tried to get him to take the long term view but he seemed to be spiralling into depression.



Yes, I've noticed diesel is still very high, round here the price is £1.78/1.80.

I think young people are worried about negative equity. #1 son and his partner were ready to buy in 2023, deposit available, good salaries and a mortgage offer in principle. Truss arrived and his potential mortgage cost went from £850 to £1800/month. They could afford this but aren't prepared to risk buying at the top of the market with a massive mortgage cost. All plans suspended. They had hoped for a family in 2024.

Truss really screwed things for an awful lot of people.

#3 son got an offer and mortgage accepted two weeks before she arrived. 5 year fix at 3.1% I believe.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, I've noticed diesel is still very high, round here the price is £1.78/1.80.
> 
> I think young people are worried about negative equity. #1 son and his partner were ready to buy in 2023, deposit available, good salaries and a mortgage offer in principle. Truss arrived and his potential mortgage cost went from £850 to £1800/month. They could afford this but aren't prepared to risk buying at the top of the market with a massive mortgage cost. All plans suspended. They had hoped for a family in 2024.
> 
> ...



Houses are definitely taking longer to sell now. I keep an eye on local properties just out of interest and several months ago many were going within a few days whereas there's a few now that have been hanging around for at least a couple of months.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Houses are definitely taking longer to sell now. I keep an eye on local properties just out of interest and several months ago many were going within a few days whereas there's a few now that have been hanging around for at least a couple of months.



Until recently in Manchester prospective buyers were turning up for scheduled viewings and expected to make their offer immediately after viewing. In some stories people lost out to buyers arriving with cash, real cash, or banker's drafts.

A friend's sister sold to a Chinese buyer who didn't even view the property.

From what I gather things are easing off but prices remain high. #1 son won't buy till either mortgage costs or house prices drop. They're very disappointed as the house was simply a step along the road to children.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Until recently in Manchester prospective buyers were turning up for scheduled viewings and expected to make their offer immediately after viewing. In some stories people lost out to buyers arriving with cash, real cash, or banker's drafts.
> 
> A friend's sister sold to a Chinese buyer who didn't even view the property.
> 
> From what I gather things are easing off but prices remain high. #1 son won't buy till either mortgage costs or house prices drop. They're very disappointed as the house was simply a step along the road to children.



There are vast amounts of new builds lying empty having been purchased by overseas buyers as an investment opportunity. The situation in China with their housing market teetering on the brink could mean that once people need to bring their capital home the dominos could start to fall. I remember the housing crash, buildings started and abandoned for a year or more. There's a lot that could be done to bring housing back down to a more affordable level but that's a topic for another forum and I don't venture over there 😁


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2022)

Nice and sunny here. We are up to -4 now and we may get to the dizzying heights of 3 deg


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> In some stories people lost out to buyers arriving with cash, real cash, or banker's drafts.



I thought it was illegal to buy a property using a suitcase full of cash?
Money laundering laws an' all that...


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> I thought it was illegal to buy a property using a suitcase full of cash?
> Money laundering laws an' all that...



We lost out 15 or 20 years ago, the estate agent did a mass viewing with several people looking at the house, one bloke had a cursory glance round the place and offered cash there and then.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooooeeee. -6 here. We kept the fire going all night by putting a large leg I took it and closing off all the vents. It was 17 deg in my living room when I got up.
> 
> Another day of a frozen drive and road so we won't be going anywhere.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


It'll be ready to eat by now, surely!


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Jeez.......some poor cow hobbling around on 3 legs


Not Cassidy!


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice and sunny here. We are up to -4 now and we may get to the dizzying heights of 3 deg


Coldest night of the year expected tonight, some forecasts are saying well into double figures on the wrong side of freezing.


----------



## Paulus (14 Dec 2022)

I've got a nice big pot of vegetable soup simmering on the hob. 
A nice warming lunch with crusty bread.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Coldest night of the year expected tonight, some forecasts are saying well into double figures on the wrong side of freezing.



Sub tropical here.......only -5° expected


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Sub tropical here.......only -5° expected



We're forecast to reach 0⁰...........at 9.00 Saturday morning!!!!

I'll be putting out the announcement all official club rides are cancelled for the weekend. Encouraging riding would be irresponsible. Snow forecast for Sunday. 🌨🌨


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2022)

We are now at 0 deg


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2022)

Just got a weather update -8⁰ tonight and snow Friday morning.......


----------



## Dave7 (14 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We are now at 0 deg



We are still -3°


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We are still -3°


Thought it were minus one, you've not had the other three?


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Dec 2022)

Noticeably colder than when we went up to the Library about lunchtime. It was quite busy in there, with a couple of groups around tables at the far end of the library. One was a reading group discussing a book they were all reading, the other was the " Knit and Natter " group ( also known as " Bitch and Stitch )
Our Library is a designated " warm space " where you can go to keep warm, there's a wizzy new machine that has been installed. It does tea, coffee, hot chocolate and frothy coffee via a milk frother gubbins. It's operated by the librarians and costs £1 which is a bargain. I was talking to the head librarian and she told me it made very good hot chocolate and coffee. I did ask if they were considering offering accommodation...


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2022)

Last Yoga class of the year today, the phone app was showing -1 when I went out and the heating in the hall wasn't making much difference, only 5 of us there today, theres normally around 15 of us. It wasn't much warmer when we went down the Cosy cafe for lunch but now its managed a heady 1 degree.


----------



## 12boy (14 Dec 2022)

Been of to the Denver area to drop off stuff for my grandson and dogsit my youngest son and his wife's pooch while they flew to Fargo North Dakota for her grandpa's funeral. With the anticipated delays from Security and traffic we were up ar 4:30 AM for an 11 AM flight. I had planned to stay a bit longer but a major storm was anticipated which would make the roads a bit hairy so it was up ar 5 AM to get the 300 mile drive done before the blizzard hit later that day. The forecast pushed the snow back to 8PM so there was time for a couple of errands and a very short ride on a new P-line Brompton I bought while in Colorado. It was in the 30Fs with a nice little sharp breeze. The snow will end sometime today and the 20+mph winds will commence. There is an Artic front blessing us with daily highs in the lower 20F range for a week or so. Here's a shot of my deck although once the wind arrives a lot of the snow will blow away. I still need to do my 2nd snow shovelling this morning.


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Dec 2022)

-6° is colder than i thought possible , standing in Glasgow airport taxi queue at midnight for an hour after 25° in Agadir was a shock to the system. Heating turned up 😄


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2022)

Just got home from a spot of Christmas shopping and the Aldi dash. It's -6⁰ here. That is friggin' cold.

My Christmas shopping took me to an area we frequently cycle. It was dodgy in the car, lethal on a bike.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> -6° is colder than i thought possible , standing in Glasgow airport taxi queue at midnight for an hour after 25° in Agadir was a shock to the system. Heating turned up 😄



A few years ago on holiday in Egypt, in Luxor on the last day with the temperature around 36°c, flew into Luton with the temperature at 3°c, a shock to the system.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2022)

-4 here


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (14 Dec 2022)

According to the local weather stations (via Weather underground) the current temperature out is -3 or -4

DId get out yesterday for brunch as it was SWMBO's son's birthday - then off to a church for his daughter (i.e. our grandaughter) Christmas concert from school

She did well - sang in a quartet and they sounded pretty good


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2022)

Now: -8⁰

Monday forecast:
Temperature: 10⁰C
Rain: 50% chance
Wind: 16mph

I'm discussing a bike ride with my buddy! 🤞🤣


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2022)

Oh well, footie score flattered France. 

I’ll watch Vienna Blood now.


----------



## Paulus (14 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh well, footie score flattered France.
> 
> I’ll watch Vienna Blood now.



Is the Vienna Blood a new one, or a repeat? I can't remember how many I've watched so far.


----------



## Dirk (14 Dec 2022)

Hoping weather's not too bad tonight as I have to drive across the top of Exmoor tomorrow morning to see the folks in Watchet. 
Stopping overnight with mates in Minehead.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2022)

I have put two legs in the burner, we'll see how that is in the morning..................goodnight 💤💤


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> Is the Vienna Blood a new one, or a repeat? I can't remember how many I've watched so far.



It was a new one. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> Is the Vienna Blood a new one, or a repeat? I can't remember how many I've watched so far.



It’s new. 
I’ve recorded it to watch with my daughter at the weekend as she was fast asleep when it started 😀 ( She has a bad cold as does mrs exlaser , as I had a cold last week it all my fault apparently 😂).

Ps if anyone wants to post a spoiler that’s fine with me 😂😂😀


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> * I have put two legs in the burner,* we'll see how that is in the morning..................goodnight 💤💤


Beef, lamb or summat else?


----------



## Exlaser2 (14 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I have put two legs in the burner, we'll see how that is in the morning..................goodnight 💤💤



A lot of legs being burnt at the moment 😀.

Can I ask what legs burn best, chicken, pigs, cows or human ?😂
And if your using pigs do you get nice crackling? 😂


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Blimey.....first again!
Had to get up early as we are due in Watchet by 9am.
-2.4c out there at the moment. Exmoor should be......erm.......'interesting'.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2022)

Morning. Up to a balmy minus 3 this morning. We may or may not get some snow tomorrow and Sunday but hoping it misses us.


----------



## Paulus (15 Dec 2022)

Morning all, like most places it's cold out there, -6 at the moment. The cats refused to go out yet again.
I've got some errands to run today plus I need a few essentials from the shops.
Tonight is the Codgers Christmas get together at Turnford near Cheshunt. I think this year there are 36 ex railwayman coming along plus the Wags.
Stay warm everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (15 Dec 2022)

Surprisingly it is slightly colder today at -6°.
Its bin day so I will be taking great care on the path which is still icy.
Will nip to the Spar/post office this morning as there are a few things we need.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2022)

Cooooeeeeee. -9 here. Good god I hope it ends soon.

Stay safe peeps.

Ps. I now have a roaring fire going


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Paulus (15 Dec 2022)

The bin lorries were delayed on Monday because of the snowfall we had.
The blue bin, recycling lorry came down on Tuesday, the blackbin, rubbish lorry came down a few minutes ago.


----------



## mikeIow (15 Dec 2022)

Outside camera suggesting it is -8 here….& a dentist visit beckons: with they see past the frozen smile 🥶
Heating nudged, it’s a tad chilly inside too 😳


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2022)

Its bin day here as well but I doubt very much the lorry will be able to get down the lane.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2022)




----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Dec 2022)

A tad chilly, Mrs Tenkaykev has a physio appointment in Wimborne later, I’m tempted to walk up to meet her, it’s about six miles but I’m going a bit stir crazy at the moment. 
Stay warm folks ❄️👍


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2022)

Good day. The weather app says it's -8 outside.  I have no intention of checking that out for a while yet. Blue and grey bins didn't get emptied yesterday, hardly surprising as getting a bin wagon down our road is tricky at the best of times.

My overnight logs worked and the wood burner is at full tilt making the backroom toasty warm. I have the upstairs housework to do but that can wait till Mrs P has gone out, these things go better when they're done solo. Till then I have the worrying task of reconfiguring the Excel workbook and worksheets I use for the u3a accounts. Not exactly difficult but takes careful checking to ensure all the calculations still work correctly.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2022)

Surprise surprise. I just heard the bin men emptying the glass box. I really didn't think they would make it today. Well done Powys bin men.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Dec 2022)

Both feeling tired today - 10 mile walk yesterday up to around 1300' altitude in a bitterly cold wind has taken its toll. Can usually knock off that sort of walk and only feel slightly weary next day.

-7C at the moment on Metcheck with -8C actual.

Heating system just about capable of maintaining a 26-28C differential when the open fire is not in use.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2022)

Our eldest lad lives in Warrington and starts work early, he's posted on Facebook that it was -9 this morning when he walked in.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2022)

Just had an email from bulb to say that the price of electricity is increasing again from 3rd January to £0.42.603 per KWh for the day rate and £0.26.470 per KWh for the night rate.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2022)

I should have walked an extra few yards. I will be conjuring up the devil today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just had an email from bulb to say that the price of electricity is increasing again from 3rd January to £0.42.603 per KWh for the day rate and £0.26.470 per KWh for the night rate.



What are you on now?

We are on 42.6/10.7 with Scottish Power.


----------



## Paulus (15 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just had an email from bulb to say that the price of electricity is increasing again from 3rd January to £0.42.603 per KWh for the day rate and £0.26.470 per KWh for the night rate.



I thought Bulb customers were being transferred to Octopus in November. I've had the emails couple of months back, but it seems to of gone very quiet.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Dec 2022)

Weather Underground weather stations near here are reporting -4 and -6 - basically still cold!!

Managed to fix the blinds on the patio door before they fell down and caused more damage - which is good - I normally just try to open them and they end up on the floor with 3 big holes left behind - but this time I noticed before it got serious
Go ME!!

It seems that we have volunteered to help with the grandkids today - and tomorrow - and Saturday

I did ask if we are actually adopting them but apparently I was being grumpy for comic effect

Oh well!!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What are you on now?
> 
> We are on 42.6/10.7 with Scottish Power.



British Gas at my house Electric 33.33 and Gas 10.326

Scottish Power at #2 son's house Electric 33.476 and Gas 10.327


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Dec 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> It’s new.
> I’ve recorded it to watch with my daughter at the weekend as she was fast asleep when it started 😀 ( She has a bad cold as does mrs exlaser , as I had a cold last week it *all my fault apparently *😂).
> 
> Ps if anyone wants to post a spoiler that’s fine with me 😂😂😀



Of course it is your fault


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2022)

Snow forecast for England and Ireland.
Scotland for tomorrow!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just had an email from bulb to say that the price of electricity is increasing again from 3rd January to £0.42.603 per KWh for the day rate and £0.26.470 per KWh for the night rate.



Interesting. Are you on one of these tariffs which encourages use outside of peak times? I notice the average of your price is 34.54 whereas I'm paying 33.33p at anytime day or night. Do you use your washing machine etc. outside of peak times and do you know if there's a worthwhile saving?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Interesting. Are you on one of these tariffs which encourages use outside of peak times? I notice the average of your price is 34.54 whereas I'm paying 33.33p at anytime day or night. Do you use your washing machine etc. outside of peak times and do you know if there's a worthwhile saving?





No. Not encouraged to use outside peak times.

I always use my washing machine etc outside peak times. No idea why my prices are different


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2022)

I do hope the weather is going to warm a bit.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I do hope the weather is going to warm a bit.


See above for snow this weekend
Yer gonna get some!


----------



## AlanW (15 Dec 2022)

I will admit the thought of retiring is quite daunting really and as much as I'm looking forward to it, (_I think?_) the thought of having no regimented regime fills me with utter dread.

When COVID struck and I was furloughed for two months, I was lost, utterly lost  Okay, everything was either shut or locked down so not really a true reflection, but I lost any interest in even getting out of bed. Well, that's not strictly true, I was still getting up the same time as if I was going to work, having breakfast and then going back to bed again. 

I'm 64 in February and I've been in full time employment since I was sixteen, so it's gonna be a huge shakeup which I guess I'm just going to have to deal with somehow?

The real sad fact, I enjoy my job and the people I work with, but after having spinal surgery back in July it made me think life. I had four prolapsed discs which meant I was only able to walk a few yards before my leg went numb and I starting to drag my right foot. On the flip side, no problem riding my bike at all??? 

I'm pleased to say that the op was a 100% success, even if I had to pay private for it (_don't get me started on that one!!)_ But it made me rethink that life is too short and you never know what is around the corner?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2022)

AlanW said:


> I will admit the thought of retiring is quite daunting really and much as I'm looking forward to it, (_I think?_) *the thought of having no regimented regime fills me with utter dread.*
> 
> When COVID struck and I was furloughed for two months, I was lost, utterly lost  Okay, everything was either shut or locked down so not really a true reflection, but I lost any interest in even getting out of bed. Well, that's not strictly true, I was still getting up the same time as if I was going to work, having breakfast and then going back to bed again.
> 
> ...



OK. I get this. While the lack of a regimented regime doesn't fill me with dread I do need structure to my week and with a little thought I would suggest it's relatively easy to create. Very broadly my week follows this pattern:

Monday - cycling with buddies
Tuesday - minding granddaughter, change beds, washing
Wednesday - cycling with buddies
Thursday - housework, Aldi dash, other shopping
Friday - cycling with buddies
Saturday - kept free
Sunday - kept free, sometimes a club ride
Now it isn't as rigid as this as I have loads of other stuff I like to do. It's actually very flexible, if for some reason we can't ride on a nominated day things get switched around, if I'm busy with other stuff riding gets junked for a few days and I get out with the club at the weekend. Granddaughter is the only thing which cannot be moved around. Lists! I have lists of things I need to do. The list will contain long, medium and short-term things which need doing. So a long-term item could be working on the cycle club web page, medium-term would be a task to do during the week - cut grass, rake leaves, short-term would be a "do today" task - could be as simple as fixing a new light to a bike or as large as paint the lounge.

Structure is important to me. I'm the world's greatest procrastinator, which is why I'm typing this and not hoovering! I very much understand your concerns but would assure you with a bit of thought it's relatively easy to find a solution. I just moved some of my work disciplines into retired life. The great joy of course is one can just say "feck it" I'm not doing anything today and it doesn't matter.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Dec 2022)

I really popped in for some sympathy. -8C last night. While showering I noticed the shower tray was filling with water. Spotted this just in time before we had a deluge from the tray while I idly thought about the day ahead. Phoned the plumber who suggested rather than a blocked waste pipe it is probably frozen outside where it joins the soil pipe. Had a bit of a chat and agreed the best way forward is not to attempt a defrost as this could cause the pipe to crack but wait for the weekend thaw - if it arrives! He's offered to come next week if necessary.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Dec 2022)

AlanW said:


> I will admit the thought of retiring is quite daunting really and as much as I'm looking forward to it, (_I think?_) the thought of having no regimented regime fills me with utter dread.
> 
> When COVID struck and I was furloughed for two months, I was lost, utterly lost  Okay, everything was either shut or locked down so not really a true reflection, but I lost any interest in even getting out of bed. Well, that's not strictly true, I was still getting up the same time as if I was going to work, having breakfast and then going back to bed again.
> 
> ...



During my working career I was very driven - aspirational and target focussed and forever working through task lists. It was the nature of the corporate beast.

Retirement for me is about letting all that go, trying to just take each day as it comes and making the most of it.

Obviously, there will always be a need for some element of planning in any person's life but I try and keep that to a minimum.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Dec 2022)

AlanW said:


> I will admit the thought of retiring is quite daunting really and as much as I'm looking forward to it, (_I think?_) the thought of having no regimented regime fills me with utter dread.
> 
> When COVID struck and I was furloughed for two months, I was lost, utterly lost  Okay, everything was either shut or locked down so not really a true reflection, but I lost any interest in even getting out of bed. Well, that's not strictly true, I was still getting up the same time as if I was going to work, having breakfast and then going back to bed again.
> 
> ...



I can understand your concerns. I worked from age 17, until retirement at 60. I worked in IT, and, had few interests (other than cycling) outside of IT.

Two things I found, one, a surprise, the other, not so much:

- first, the surprise. I never regarded myself as a "people person", but, much to my surprise, when I stopped working, the thing I missed the most was "people contact", ie, just seeing and chatting to people other than my wife (no offence to her). It took me a little while, but, I solved this by building a couple of groups of friends/acquaintences with whom I socialise, once or perhaps twice per week (out for a meal/drink/walk/cycle).

- not a surprise, I had to establish a "routine". I found this fairly simple to do, I do have a good relationship with my wife, and, we enjoy doing things together, so, establishing a little routine of walking/cycling/gardening/eating out/travelling together was pretty straighforward, but, had the advantage over the old work routine in that we could just change our routine at a whim, if we so wished. Not everyone likes to have a regimented regime of course, but, if you do, you simply have to make yourself a new regime.

In the unlikely. event that I run out of "things to do", my wife can usually come to the rescue with some task I have overlooked or ignored.


----------



## 12boy (15 Dec 2022)

Gotta pay my attorney for drawing up a will and since the roads ain't great I am thinking of walking downtown to do this, praps stopping in at the grocery store for a few things. With the windchill it is -17C which isn't too bad. There is a little sun today, the first since Monday, so I will wear terminally hip Raybans to avoid snow blindness. Be good to get out of the casa for a spell. Coming back will be warmer than going cause it is pretty much uphill and the wind will be at my back.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2022)

I always had targets, lists, appraisals, tight deadlines to meet in my working life as a manager.

Now I am retired, I never wear a watch, never clock watch, never plan. I simply go with the flow. What I do today will depend on how I feel. I don't have set days for housework or say washing days, it's a case of meh, whatever. I don't plan meals or when I am going to shop. I have a happy, relaxed life now.


----------



## pawl (15 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I always had targets, lists, appraisals, tight deadlines to meet in my working life as a manager.
> 
> Now I am retired, I never wear a watch, never clock watch, never plan. I simply go with the flow. What I do today will depend on how I feel. I don't have set days for housework or say washing days, it's a case of meh, whatever. I don't plan meals or when I am going to shop. I have a happy, relaxed life now.



The only thing ki loosely plan is cycling Mon We’d Fri Outdoors if weather OK Turbo otherwise If I don’t feel like it I don’t bother.

The only other activity is once a fortnight go to Stoke-On-Trent to meet sister in law and husband Walk along the canal bank Stop for coffee at Joules Brewery Lunch at Witherspoon for lunch They come to us a fortnight later.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2022)

I've been busy tonight, I've been wheelchair brake fettling, it was moving round the wheelchair space on the bus this afternoon because one of the brakes wasn't holding, I've also been baking again, another mincemeat cake, it came out a lot better than my first attempt, though the first attempt was edible this one looks a lot better.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2022)

First proper snow here. Probably only a couple of inches though and already reports on our local town Facebook page saying the roads are carnage with people getting stuck. I swear people just don’t know how to drive now. They all have these great big SUV’s and can’t drive the feckin things.


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2022)

Good morning from a very cold and frosty Coventry, early morning supermarket run shortly, I've got a windscreen to defrost in a while.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2022)

Cooooeeee. Another -8 for us.

You know what they say about men with big cars Mo.all the gear and no ide.


Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You know what they say about men with big cars Mo.all the gear and no ide.



Oh, I thought it was big cars, small d***s


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2022)

Hello the house.
Was up at 0630 as I had decided on an Aldi dash. Its bl**dy freezing but imo that is better than fighting the crowds.
Not a bad sleep. I have tried taking pain killers just before bed and that gives me 6 hours decent sleep.
Todays chore is to visit the auntie  and sort her money out. She thinks that, at Christmas, she has to give money to everyone. Its her money and I have given up trying to explain things to her.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been busy tonight, I've been wheelchair brake fettling, it was moving round the wheelchair space on the bus this afternoon because one of the brakes wasn't holding, I've also been baking again, another mincemeat cake, it came out a lot better than my first attempt, though the first attempt was edible this one looks a lot better.
> 
> View attachment 671349



Looks good.....chuck us a slice please


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a very cold and frosty Coventry, early morning supermarket run shortly, I've got a windscreen to defrost in a while.



Fortunately mine is in the garage which has an auto door so I open it, drive out and close it. Seemed an extravagance when I got it but it has more than paid for itself.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2022)

Morning all from frosty Minehead.

Yay! Tis Fish Friday 
Visited the new house in Watchet yesterday to discuss a few things with the vendors. Everything seems to be properly back on track now and they are looking for a completion date around the end of January - phew!
Stayed overnight with our mates in Minehead and will be treating them to lunch today before setting off back over Exmoor later.


----------



## mikeIow (16 Dec 2022)

AlanW said:


> I will admit the thought of retiring is quite daunting really and as much as I'm looking forward to it, (_I think?_) the thought of having no regimented regime fills me with utter dread.
> 
> When COVID struck and I was furloughed for two months, I was lost, utterly lost  Okay, everything was either shut or locked down so not really a true reflection, but I lost any interest in even getting out of bed. Well, that's not strictly true, I was still getting up the same time as if I was going to work, having breakfast and then going back to bed again.
> 
> ...



What is your social life like now? What do you enjoy away from work?
One trick with retirement might be to spend the next few months working on that. 
Doesn’t have to be highbrow earth-shattering stuff: we like quizzes, and whilst I would broadly agree with “don’t watch daytime TV”, we are not averse to a teatime series of the Chase & Richard Osmans House of Games. Even Tipping Point from time to time!

You also say you enjoy your job and workmates: could you ease down by going part time? 

PaulSB has a decent routine above, but that’s a lot of cycling: even this time of year? 

I’m more a fair weather cyclist….& haven’t managed to ease myself into any regular cycle group (been a busy year with MiL passing away, helping MrsMikeIOW deal with that).

Another vote for Our Welsh Dragon’s advice: aside from one or two ‘ceremonial’ occasions, I also stopped wearing a watch the day I stopped working for the monthly wage. Always have a phone to fill that role when needed. 

I wrote a list of high level topics of things we wanted to do: Holidays/Family/DIY/Cycling/Entertainment/Crafts/Garden/Learning, etc. It turned into a spreadsheet, and alongside each I would write specific activities/tasks. 
For example, alongside Entertainment might be WeeklyPubQuiz/PhantomOfOpera/ComedyGigs(done quite a few)/Festivals/Books(list them) 
For me, that was a good way to start planning for the time, but now I’m over 18months in, I don’t look at it very often. It is a nice way to check you are progressing with things🤷‍♂️

Oh yes, we also bought a whiteboard for the kitchen. Technically looks like pale planks so it isn’t as stark as work ones 😉. We have a rolling week shown down one side of what is coming up. We use an online diary system (Cozi, others are available like google), but for checks over lunch, it is easier to see op things written down. Works well for us.

& relax into it. Retirement is a marathon, not a sprint 😎👍


----------



## Sterlo (16 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Fortunately mine is in the garage which has an auto door so I open it, drive out and close it. Seemed an extravagance when I got it but it has more than paid for itself.


Might start putting mine in the garage, I'll just have to clear an old dryer, dishwasher and freezer plus the ladder will have to go somewhere, not to mention 4 bikes and assorted other crap. Isn't that what garages were meant for?


----------



## AlanW (16 Dec 2022)

mikeIow said:


> What is your social life like now? What do you enjoy away from work?
> One trick with retirement might be to spend the next few months working on that.
> Doesn’t have to be highbrow earth-shattering stuff: we like quizzes, and whilst I would broadly agree with “don’t watch daytime TV”, we are not averse to a teatime series of the Chase & Richard Osmans House of Games. Even Tipping Point from time to time!
> 
> ...



Other than work and riding my bike, I don't do a fat lot else to be honest, very sad I know!

I work in the very busy and hectic events side of the buiness for the AA, in my current role as Planning and Production manager, unfortunately there is not an option to reduce my hours. However, the door has been left open for me to return as a zero hours worker and work on events as and when required and of course to suit me.

I do perfectly understand that I need to expand my interests and look at other avenues to explore. I've already contacted Severn Valley Railway about doing some volunteer work with them next year, so that's an option. So too is joining the local outdoor bowls club, this is within just a couple of miles from home. I do enjoy walking so joining the local rambling club is another avenue to explore maybe?

My wife is younger than me and she still has a good few years before she can even think about retirement, so I'm going to be home alone and left to my own devices. To be honest, that never ends well, as I tend to go shopping for all things cycling related.......


----------



## AlanW (16 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Fortunately mine is in the garage which has an auto door so I open it, drive out and close it. Seemed an extravagance when I got it but it has more than paid for itself.



After the house broken into last September for the sole purpose of finding the car keys in order to nick the car, the replacement car is now garaged every night! 

To be honest, it's a bit of a PIA most of the time, but this time of year its great!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2022)

That was hard work walking through the fresh snow. Enjoyed it though.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, I thought it was big cars, small d***s



I was trying to be polite unlike you


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I was trying to be polite unlike you



I'm never polite!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2022)

My grandsons has parked at the bottom of the lane. It's far to icey to drive up. He will have to put his hat and gloves on and walk up


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2022)

I don't think I'll bother with the car either.


----------



## pawl (16 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't think I'll bother with the car either.
> 
> View attachment 671367




Go on you know you want to Temperature here according to weather forecast no higher than minus 1 c Was intending to have a turbo session in the garage this morning No chance To cold 🥶


----------



## Juan Kog (16 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Go on you know you want to Temperature here according to weather forecast no higher than minus 1 c Was intending to have a turbo session in the garage this morning No chance To cold 🥶


No excuse just pedal faster


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2022)

mikeIow said:


> PaulSB has a decent routine above, but that’s a lot of cycling: even this time of year?



Three of us meet on a regular basis to either road or gravel ride. In winter the ride together is +/- 50 but I have a 12 mile round trip to the meet point so I usually get 60ish. Realistically we probably manage an average of 2 rides a week in winter so 120/150 miles a week as we sometimes find a third. Weather has stopped riding for the last 10 days. In summer the distances increase so we will hit 150/200 week.

Illness, injury, holidays etc. have reduced the mileage this year as we've each had difficulties of one sort or another. Think I'm down by +/-2000 miles and way off my climbing as my climbing buddy had four months off injured.

C'est la vie.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That was hard work walking through the fresh snow. Enjoyed it though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 671365



Glad I'm not a sheep........


----------



## rustybolts (16 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I really popped in for some sympathy. -8C last night. While showering I noticed the shower tray was filling with water. Spotted this just in time before we had a deluge from the tray while I idly thought about the day ahead. Phoned the plumber who suggested rather than a blocked waste pipe it is probably frozen outside where it joins the soil pipe. Had a bit of a chat and agreed the best way forward is not to attempt a defrost as this could cause the pipe to crack but wait for the weekend thaw - if it arrives! He's offered to come next week if necessary.



Treat yourself to a dirty weekend !


----------



## rustybolts (16 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, I thought it was big cars, small d***s



If thats the case I should be driving a Hollywood Limo


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2022)

These a


Mo1959 said:


> Oh, I thought it was big cars, small d***s


Most are owned by women round these parts, explain that!


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That was hard work walking through the fresh snow. Enjoyed it though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 671365
> ...


Lucky you.


----------



## rustybolts (16 Dec 2022)

rustybolts said:


> If thats the case I should be driving a Hollywood Limo



The cold makes everything shrink !


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2022)

Hello. Seems to be a lot milder today. Hopefully our shower waste pipe will thaw out and I can discover if we have a problem or not.

Woke at 3.00am feeling absolute shite. Streaming cold, tired but couldn't sleep, injured hand throbbing and aching. Geez I was miserable. Managed to get back to sleep for three hours around 6.00am.

After looking in the mirror decided I need a haircut so I'm going to town shortly.

Bigger the car, smaller the d*** 🤣 I understand big cars, have friends who drive them and it feels great being a passenger. It's the small % of a particular type of self-entitled k*** who drive them who get me. Sadly I've noticed this can apply to some women drivers as well.

Did I ever mention the day I was riding into MY village at school run time. A woman driving an enormous black thing came towards me on my side of the road. I stopped, didn't move and she got out to berate me for not getting out of her way!!!! Gobsmacked.

WOW! As I type to yellow warnings for ice and snow on Sunday dropped on to my screen. 😱


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Glad I'm not a sheep........


Or a dachshund!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Treat yourself to a dirty weekend !



👍🤣🤣🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2022)

We are expecting snow on Sunday, then it's going to warm up next week, thank god.

Now up to -4 here.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2022)

Mo, where's this


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2022)

Gee. Another weather warning for 9.00pm tonight this time.

Sat in the barbers now. Came today thinking I'd beat the Christmas rush. They've got five chairs on the go and there are three people ahead of me in the queue.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Mo, where's this
> View attachment 671384



Here. Coming down Heathcote Road. Old Church now converted to flats.


----------



## rustybolts (16 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Gee. Another weather warning for 9.00pm tonight this time.
> 
> Sat in the barbers now. Came today thinking I'd beat the Christmas rush. They've got five chairs on the go and there are three people ahead of me in the queue.



Since the bloody Covid I have not been to hairdresser but cut my own with a mirror and a electric hair clippers . I dont give a damn if its not 100% even etc . Saw a great video on Youtube on how to cut your own hair. Its not fear of covid thats keeping me away but relief I dont have somebody pulling and dragging at my head !


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Dec 2022)

Current temperature - according to Weather Underground - is about -2

I know it was -4 according to the car first thing when SWMBO 'volunteered' be to go and pick up No 3 grandkid and drop her son off at his workplace so he could to a 'do' after work and not have to worry about drinking
Funny how She comes up with these ideas but can;t actually drive herself!!!!

Anyway - been kid sitting all morning - but he is quite easy - as long as you don;t mind being a climbing frame
He did settle down for a continuous 'Tyranosaurus Drip" marathon but I plead the need for tea - and bribed him with a biscuit
I vividly 
remember


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2022)

AlanW said:


> After the house broken into last September for the sole purpose of finding the car keys in order to nick the car, the replacement car is now garaged every night!
> 
> To be honest, it's a bit of a PIA most of the time, but this time of year its great!!!



A few years ago I was knocked up early hours by the police. They had come across a group of youths trying to force the door with a massive (6 ft) crow bar. They all did a runner, leaving their bikes behind.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2022)

AlanW said:


> After the house broken into last September for the sole purpose of finding the car keys in order to nick the car, the replacement car is now garaged every night!
> 
> To be honest, it's a bit of a PIA most of the time, but this time of year its great!!!



A few years ago I was knocked up early hours by the police. They had come across a group of youths trying to force the door with a massive (6 ft) crow bar. They all did a runner, leaving their bikes behind.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> It was that cold this morning that mine was only 8".



Your nose Pinocchio?


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Hello the house.
> Was up at 0630 as I had decided on an Aldi dash. Its bl**dy freezing but imo that is better than fighting the crowds.
> Not a bad sleep. I have tried taking pain killers just before bed and that gives me 6 hours decent sleep.
> Todays chore is to visit the auntie  and sort her money out. She thinks that, at Christmas, she has* to give money to everyone*. Its her money and I have given up trying to explain things to her.



Do you need my bank details?


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Current temperature - according to Weather Underground - is about -2
> 
> I know it was -4 according to the car first thing when SWMBO 'volunteered' be to go and pick up No 3 grandkid and drop her son off at his workplace so he could to a 'do' after work and not have to worry about drinking
> Funny how She comes up with these ideas but can;t actually drive herself!!!!
> ...



According to the car it was -7 when I was driving to the supermarket at eight this morning, when I got back from the market at dinnertime it had managed to get to -1.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2022)

AlanW said:


> Other than work and riding my bike, I don't do a fat lot else to be honest, very sad I know!
> 
> I work in the very busy and hectic events side of the buiness for the AA, in my current role as Planning and Production manager, unfortunately there is not an option to reduce my hours. However, the door has been left open for me to return as a zero hours worker and work on events as and when required and of course to suit me.
> 
> ...



Another organisation, which you may not be aware of, which is a possibility for "joining things" is the U3A (University of the third Age, I think). There is probably a branch near you. Wasn't our cup of tea, to be honest, but, to each their own,


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That was hard work walking through the fresh snow. Enjoyed it though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 671365
> ...



Very attractive, but, I hope it is not moving South (ie towards me)


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I was trying to be uncharacteristically polite unlike you



Fixed that for you


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Glad I'm not a sheep........



Particularly not a "low slung" one


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Do you need my bank details?



Sorry.....she is 97 and only deals in cash


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Since the bloody Covid I have not been to hairdresser but cut my own with a mirror and a electric hair clippers . I dont give a damn if its not 100% even etc . Saw a great video on Youtube on how to cut your own hair. Its not fear of covid thats keeping me away but relief I dont have somebody pulling and dragging at my head !



Mrs @BoldonLad does the honours for me. She occasionally forgets to put her glasses on, and, I sit there waiting for the cry of "oh shoot... never mind, it will grow again", when she makes an error and attaches the "wrong number" clipper guard


----------



## Dave7 (16 Dec 2022)

Called in at the butchers earlier and got some neck of lamb. It will be either a casserole or a curry, not sure which.


----------



## Sterlo (16 Dec 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Mrs @BoldonLad does the honours for me. She occasionally forgets to put her glasses on, and, I sit there waiting for the cry of "oh shoot... never mind, it will grow again", when she makes an error and attaches the "wrong number" clipper guard


Note to self...must read the reply first, I though we were back on the car and appendage size again


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Note to self...must read the reply first, I though we were back on the car and appendage size again



So did I


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2022)

Sterlo said:


> Note to self...must read the reply first, I though we were back on the car and *appendage size again*



Modesty prevents me from replying, plus, we all know men cannot measure


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> So did I



Why does that not surprise me, having seen some of your walking routes


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Sorry.....she is 97 and only deals in cash



It's OK, I can collect mine and will deliver to @BoldonLad for say 20%?


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Since the bloody Covid I have not been to hairdresser but cut my own with a mirror and a electric hair clippers . I dont give a damn if its not 100% even etc . Saw a great video on Youtube on how to cut your own hair. Its not fear of covid thats keeping me away but relief I dont have somebody pulling and dragging at my head !



I go to a Turkish barber, the real deal not one that just happens to be owned by a Turk. I don't know why but barbering in Turkey seems to be a cultural thing - a haircut and shave will also include a head and shoulder massage.

We don't get the massage in Chorley. I have very little hair but my guy takes 30-35 minutes to cut hair, beard, eyebrows, flame ears, etc. and hotel towels. It's so relaxing I did once fall asleep.........as he reminded me today.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Dec 2022)

Its started raining here.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Its started raining here.


It'll turn to snow overnight.


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I go to a Turkish barber, the real deal not one that just happens to be owned by a Turk. I don't know why but barbering in Turkey seems to be a cultural thing - a haircut and shave will also include a head and shoulder massage.
> 
> We don't get the massage in Chorley. I have very little hair but my guy takes 30-35 minutes to cut hair, beard, eyebrows, flame ears, etc. and hotel towels. It's so relaxing I did once fall asleep.........as he reminded me today.



It would be no good me going there, I'd be asleep five minutes after he started.


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2022)

Good evening all.
We've been over to Amersham to see our son's house that he has moved into last week with his girlfriend. Very nice it is too.
We walked into town, a 15 minute walk, and down I went on a bit of black ice. Man down, I shouted as I bounced around a pole from a roadsign.
Nothing broken or bruised fortunately.  I still tend to bounce well at the moment. 

A fine lunch was had afterwards.


----------



## 12boy (16 Dec 2022)

Yes Mo, the snow does raise the walking effort.
As far as retirement goes, here's my perspective..
When I was employed my focus was on meeting timelines and efficiency. Now I no longer think only about what is the most cost effective, efficient and most timely way to do something but also what is the healthiest or most enjoyable thing to do. Instead of being clock driven I try to live on Indian time.....the scheduled time can often be replaced by " I will do it when it feels right to do it" When it feels right is often driven in turn by different values than I had working.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2022)

Well its morning again.
Not as cold today and set to get warmer over the next couple of days.
Weekends in winter tend to be tv sport for me.......we have a 2nd lounge so the boss can relax if she doesn't want to watch sport.
Stay warm peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2022)

Morning. Yesterday’s snow has had a shower of rain on top then frozen. I think I’ll have to reluctantly stay indoors.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2022)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry, house was down to fifteen degrees this morning the coldest its been so far, and we've had a very heavy frost.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2022)

Coooooeeee. 0 deg here. We still have snow on the ground and its raining as well. All we need is for it to freeze again and it will be like an ice rink.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2022)

I can see the ice shining on the road in Iain over the roads van lights. Looks well dodgy.


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Off to LIDL & ALDI this morning.


View: https://youtu.be/G5L2zK-PkWM


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Another organisation, which you may not be aware of, which is a possibility for "joining things" is the U3A (University of the third Age, I think). There is probably a branch near you. Wasn't our cup of tea, to be honest, but, to each their own,



@AlanW BoldonLad mentioned the u3a and it would be very worthwhile considering. It's likely there will be one or more within easy reach of you. A couple of things to mention, it is now known as the u3a because the earlier name, University of the Third Age, gave the impression it's all about learning and education. You will find there are wide variety of u3as across the country, some have been established a long time and could have 1000 - 1500 members. Others are more recently established and smaller.

I'm treasurer for our local u3a. Our group was only established three years ago and we are young as an organisation, in our outlook and our members attitudes to life. The impression I've gained of the longer established u3as is they can be quite staid and a bit cliquey. I'd encourage you to look around and see if there's a group which suits you. It's a great way to meet new people and develop new interests.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2022)

Good morning. -1⁰C and looks like snow plus we've a strong breeze getting up. Good news! The shower waste is no longer frozen, so now the question is do I risk a shower?

Today I've odds and sods to do but only two important things. Choose a present for my best friend and a visit to a local charity. The cycle club supports a local charity which provides end of life care to children. This is always a very, very hard visit, one I'd prefer to avoid if I'm honest but that's the wrong thing to do. We can't hide from life.

Weather warning for rain, sleet and snow from 12.00.........that's going to be lethal at the forecast 0⁰.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2022)

I think it's going to be very slippy outside what with snow/ice and now with rain on top. I will not be going out anywhere.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to LIDL & ALDI this morning.
> 
> ...



And then there's

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QrFv9U5fCno


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2022)

Mr WD nearly went arse over tip when he went to get some wood. Last night the ground was frozen, then it rained, then froze again and more rain this morning made it glassy. He could hardly put one foot in front of the other without slipping over. We won't venture out again today


----------



## pawl (17 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD nearly went arse over tip when he went to get some wood. Last night the ground was frozen, then it rained, then froze again and more rain this morning made it glassy. He could hardly put one foot in front of the other without slipping over. We won't venture out again today



In polite circles they say .Dwarling I have just gone base over apexThat doesn’t include me before anyone comments


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Dec 2022)

Off to the shops for the paper and a magazine for our granddaughter. We’re also out of ice cream so we’ll get a couple of tubs. We get this from Tesco, it’s astonishingly good, I remember the old recipe was more like a sorbet, but this is really rich and creamy.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2022)

I’ve been reading. I’m tempted to have a short walk for some air before the frost comes back down. Just saw 2 ladies walking their pooches so it can’t be too bad.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Dec 2022)

Getting a bit milder here. We're having a second night of sleepover as daughter has a really nasty cold and dealing with that while trying to deal with a boisterous 5 year old is tiring her out. I'm working through a " My Little Pony " magazine with our granddaughter at the moment 👍


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2022)

Changed my mind. There’s a double bill of Inspector George Gently just about to start. The final 2 episodes made.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2022)

The thaw is slowly starting. 
The back garden is definitely getting there. The front path and road still look treacherous.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2022)

Royal mail attempted a delivery but couldn't get up the lane, I'm not surprised either. Its like glass


----------



## 12boy (17 Dec 2022)

Our forecast for Wednesday night is -28.3 C and it will get get up to a toasty -13.3C on Thursday. I will surely leave the faucets dripping Wednesday night to avoid the pipes freezing. This crap is more typical of January and February although it can stay below -18C for a week to 10 days in those months.
Be careful walking on the glare ice, Mo. Without cleats it is easy to break a hip or wrench your back or hips. I remember riding my bike to work with studded tires once and after successfully stopping going down an icy hill, putting a foot down and falling sideways because unlike my tires, my boots were not studded.
Be well and safe....


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2022)

Saturday night............
Prime time viewing.........
Celebrity Tipping Point........




It must be CHRISTMAS...........


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Saturday night............
> Prime time viewing.........
> Celebrity Tipping Point........
> 
> ...



Almost every show at present is a “celebrity” version, and, I have no idea who the celebrities are. 

Plus, the old films are on “The Eagle has Landed”, tonight


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Saturday night............
> Prime time viewing.........
> Celebrity Tipping Point........
> 
> ...


Not interested in celebrity Christmas bakeoff?


I'm not certain if a program by this name exists. If it doesn't, maybe it's for the best.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not interested in celebrity Christmas bakeoff?
> 
> 
> I'm not certain if a program by this name exists. If it doesn't, maybe it's for the best.



I think Pointless Celebrities is the most appropriate Title


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Saturday night............
> Prime time viewing.........
> Celebrity Tipping Point........
> 
> ...



My Good Lady was watching the Snowman earlier, it definitely feels like Xmas.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2022)

MrsD is watching celebrity come sh*te.
I am watching Jimmy. James Bond to you but as a mate I call him Jimmy


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD is watching celebrity come sh*te.
> I am watching Jimmy. James Bond to you but as a mate I call him Jimmy


On the same telly!


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2022)

I haven't got a TV......


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> I haven't got a TV......


Think of all the time you've saved not having to worry about what to avoid watching.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Dec 2022)

I am now enjoying crackers with aged Red Leicester and chili chutney... yummy


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2022)




----------



## Dirk (18 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

First again?!
Come on you lot - it's a sorry day when I get here before some of you early risers.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2022)

Morning. Still looking tricky underfoot but I really need to get some air. I spent all day yesterday sitting watching telly or reading and eating far too much.

It’s supposed to gradually turn milder overnight and then be mild and wet tomorrow which will hopefully clear most of the snow and ice.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2022)

Cooeeeee. Its 1 deg here, but the ground is frozen solid with ice after the rain we had yesterday. I don't fancy anyone's chances of being able to stand up at all. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2022)

We could have more snow today, then clearing.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2022)

On a local Facebook page people were asking if it was OK to drive to X or Y. People replied that cars were sliding everywhere and were getting stuck. I can hear the rain again. It's going to be another day of treacherous ice underfoot. Actually, it sounds more like sleet.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> First again?!
> Come on you lot - it's a sorry day when I get here before some of you early risers.



I slept till 7.45 mind you I was awake at silly o'clock as well.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2022)

Hello. Grey, probably 3⁰ and windy. I'm huddled in bed with the window open and door shut.............staring at a positive test result..........no, not 10/10 for homework! 🤣

Bit of a sniffle yesterday, woke in the middle of the night with streaming nose, headache, sore throat and cough. Thought a test would be a good idea and got the second red line in about ten seconds!

Je suis grumpy.........


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2022)

MrsD


Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Still looking tricky underfoot but I really need to get some air. I spent all day yesterday sitting watching telly or reading and eating far too much.
> 
> It’s supposed to gradually turn milder overnight and then be mild and wet tomorrow which will hopefully clear most of the snow and ice.


MrsD says you should stay inside as a broken leg ain't worth it.


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Dec 2022)

Morning all from a frosty Coventry, though the met office is forecasting heavy rain very soon. 😕
I am just packing my sailing bad with every bit of sailing clothing I own 😂. The reservoir could be frozen but there is a good chance it’s not as we get about 50% of our water from Draycote reservoir and its pumped underground to us which means it actually warms up a bit. Tbh I am not looking forward to it as even if we are ice free because with the wind and rain it’s going to feel bitterly cold. On the bright side it should be up to 9 degrees by this afternoon and 13 degrees by tomorrow.The trouble is we only sail in the morning 😂😂😀.
Stay safe and warm everyone .


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2022)

Amazing sleep enjoyed. Didn't take any pain killers and slept right through.
The thaw is gradually happening. Still 0° but we are getting there


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks,
Another precarious night perched at the edge of the bed and being gradually pushed out by the granddaughters little feet. We had " Movie Night " last night, watched an animated film called "Luck", it had everything, talking cats, Unicorns, dragons, leprechauns etc 😁, all accompanied by chocolate digestifs and chocolate milk. We'll take her back to her mums on the bus later, hopefully have a detour to the pub on the way home.
Raining at the moment , 4 degrees and rising to 12 later 🌴


----------



## mikeIow (18 Dec 2022)

Still 🥶 here in the Leicester ‘burbs….but looks like the temps change from around 5/6 this evening…nicely warming up for the returns of our offspring for the Christmas break tomorrow. Might have to remain under the duvet a bit longer, make the most of the peace!
Saw a very funny comedy JustTheTonic gig in a dodgy-looking dingy basement in town last night with some friends….the half-Iranian MC did a brilliant job dealing with the 25 ‘lairy lads’ who parked themselves at the front….treated them like you would a school bully before they could get too raucous and laid into them from the start, verbally hitting them before they hit him (in a stern yet funny way), kept control, & the 3 comedians were all very good 🤣👍
It’s true what the Readers’ Digest told my parents all those years ago when their monthly missive arrived….laughter is the best medicine 🤪


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD
> 
> MrsD says you should stay inside as a broken leg ain't worth it.



Managed the riverside trail and no broken legs so all good


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2022)

That's organised then. I get our bedroom with the window open and Mrs P the rest of the house till I test negative.

The hope is she will stay clear and I'll be negative by Friday in time for Christmas. 🤞

It's snowing here.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning all.


Owdo


----------



## Paulus (18 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. 
Another cold night, -4, but the temperature is rising quite quickly now, and when I was out with the dog earlier the snow was melting. 
We have rain forecast for this afternoon and temperatures of 6⁰s today and 11⁰ tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2022)

_"When the world is cold, remember this: “Ladies and gentlemen, take my advice. Pull down your pants and slide on the ice.”_


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD
> 
> MrsD says you should stay inside as a broken leg ain't worth it.


She could always do what everyone on here seems to be doing with legs of late, put it on the fire at night.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2022)

2 deg and raining here. The ground is still to dangerous to venture anywhere. The local faceache page is staying stay inside.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> 2 deg and raining here. The ground is still to dangerous to venture anywhere. The local faceache page is saying stay inside.


But the road might just be clear out of sight of the house!

Do you do everything you're told to?


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2022)

It come up on my memories on facebook, its been seven years since my last day at work before riding off into retirement.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> She could always do what everyone on here seems to be doing with legs of late, put it on the fire at night.



I don’t have a fire 

I’ve decided I’m just going to chill out so I’ve just had a nice soak in the bath and stuck the jammies on and will probably read this afternoon.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> But the road might just be clear out of sight of the house!
> 
> Do you do everything you're told to?





No. But where I might fall over and break something, and everyone is saying the same thing then YES


----------



## Dave7 (18 Dec 2022)

Steady rain now. I am happy if that brings the thaw.
I am am about to do lunch of GI bread, blue cheese, ham and chili chutney.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t have a fire
> 
> I’ve decided I’m just going to chill out so I’ve just had a nice soak in the bath and stuck the jammies on and will probably read this afternoon.


Could you build a fire, outside, and put it in that?


----------



## Exlaser2 (18 Dec 2022)

Afternoon all. 

The reservoir was still frozen, there were a lot of very relieved sailors who were not looking forward to braving the cold and the wet. 😂😀.
So instead of sailing , our morning consisted of a trip to Costa and then back to the in laws to pick up our daughter. Where poached egg on toast with a glass of Prosecco was offered , so we stayed for lunch .😀


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2022)

What a game of football...................it's just like watching Rovers........🤣🤣🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2022)

Its been raining all afternoon here and the Ice is finally melting. Its also 7 deg here now so hopefully when I wake up tomorrow morning all the snow and ice should be gone. Hoorah


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2022)

We have been robbed. Overnight someone nicked our snow and ice. It was there when we went to bed but its all gone.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks, chores this morning then its the pensioners Xmas party this afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We have been robbed. Overnight someone nicked our snow and ice. It was there when we went to bed but its all gone.



It’s going to take a while to disappear here. The rain has arrived but it’s to be early afternoon before it gets really mild. Hopefully that will shift it.


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Not much to do today but I expect MrsD will find me something to occupy the time.
Temperature has shot up to 14°C this morning


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2022)

Coooooeeeee. Well yesterday we had -2 and the ice was so nad that no one could even walk outside to today. Its 13 deg here and all the ice has gone. Thank goodness.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Dec 2022)

Christmas drinks with the running club this evening. 🍺🎅


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2022)

Good day. The snow has disappeared and it's now mild, wet and windy. No log burner needed today.

The worst of my Covid has passed - felt pretty crap yesterday - leaving me with a bit of a cough and feeling like I have the end of a cold. Now begins the frustrating period of waiting till I test negative, no point in trying till Wednesday, probably Thursday, at the earliest. #1 son, his partner and #2 son due home Christmas eve. #3 son, partner and small person due Christmas Day so it's essential Mrs P is protected which means staying well away from her till I'm negative. I was allowed in the lounge last night.

No doubt I will pop in a bit later.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. The snow has disappeared and it's now mild, wet and windy. No log burner needed today.
> 
> The worst of my Covid has passed - felt pretty crap yesterday - leaving me with a bit of a cough and feeling like I have the end of a cold. Now begins the frustrating period of waiting till I test negative, no point in trying till Wednesday, probably Thursday, at the earliest. #1 son, his partner and #2 son due home Christmas eve. #3 son, partner and small person due Christmas Day so it's essential Mrs P is protected which means staying well away from her till I'm negative. I was allowed in the lounge last night.
> 
> *No doubt I will pop in a bit later.*


We back to sticking legs in fires?


----------



## gavroche (19 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. Glad to say heating is off until winter starts again .


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Dec 2022)

We have lost 2 really nice goldfish from the pond in the front garden. The ice was 2 inches thick. 

We might have lost a couple more. We won't know until we see them moving around now the ice has gone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Dec 2022)

Just back from my first run for twelve days. Took it steady and followed the workout that was recommended by my Garmin watch, 34 minutes at 7:30 - 8:30 pace. I dressed up warm but after 20 minutes the hat and gloves came off as well as the jacket.
Will probably do Temple Newsam parkrun on Christmas eve as we'll be in Leeds over Christmas. Planning to knuckle down to a bit more structured training in the New Year, our club has set a number of challenges for next year which will add motivation.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just back from my first run for twelve days. Took it steady and followed the workout that was recommended by my Garmin watch, 34 minutes at 7:30 - 8:30 pace. I dressed up warm but after 20 minutes the hat and gloves came off as well as the jacket.
> Will probably do Temple Newsam parkrun on Christmas eve as we'll be in Leeds over Christmas. Planning to knuckle down to a bit more structured training in the New Year, our club has set a number of challenges for next year which will add motivation.



Took me to manage that pace even before all my back and sciatic problems. It’s a sad day when I have to be pleased with an 11 minute mile now.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Took me to manage that pace even before all my back and sciatic problems. It’s a sad day when I have to be pleased with an 11 minute mile now.



Oh Mo, at least we're out there doing it in all weathers 👍. Even more embarrassing is that the pace I mentioned in my post was per Kilometre 😮


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Oh Mo, at least we're out there doing it in all weathers 👍. Even more embarrassing is that the pace I mentioned in my post was per Kilometre 😮



Ahh. I did wonder, but I’m at the stage of thinking I just want to try and enjoy it no matter how slow I go now. As long as it’s faster than I can walk, I will count it as a run.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Dec 2022)

It’s pretty miserable here. It has been raining all morning and only slowly shifting the snow. I think I will just start another book rather than venture out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahh. I did wonder, but I’m at the stage of thinking I just want to try and enjoy it no matter how slow I go now. As long as it’s faster than I can walk, I will count it as a run.



I once completed a 10 mile walking race in 1:28, I can't run that distance in that time now. I knew things were really on the slide the first time I realised that my parkrun pace where I'd been really working hard was slower than my average pace used to be when racing 100 miles 😮


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2022)

Primroses are coming out on our Devon banks.
Spotted this one this morning on my way down to the village.







Is it too early to say Spring is on its way?


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahh. I did wonder, but I’m at the stage of thinking I just want to try and enjoy it no matter how slow I go now. As long as it’s faster than I can walk, I will count it as a run.


Have you seen the speed of those walking races?


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2022)

It's mild and very wet now. I'm allowed downstairs in the backroom with the windows open and masked up. We did this last year when I had Covid and it worked. 😷 

Lunch shortly followed by an afternoon of admin stuff for u3a, cycle club and home.


----------



## Paulus (19 Dec 2022)

Good evening all. 
I took the train up to Peterborough today to meet my brother who I haven't seen for 5 years. He now lives near to Boston in Lincolnshire. 
We have never really got on, but today was a civilised couple of hours.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2022)

Partying pensioners







We've had a good afternoon.


----------



## rustybolts (20 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Took me to manage that pace even before all my back and sciatic problems. It’s a sad day when I have to be pleased with an 11 minute mile now.



Log the distance and enjoy the experience, if I had the beautiful scenery you experience I would be very happy. Some of your routes are fabulous


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2022)

Good morning all.
I was up at 0600 and it was 7°.
Our lovely (nazi) daughter comes today and will force feed us.
Apart from that, not a lot on.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2022)

Good morning people, I need to get the car battery checked today, during the cold I was losing the central locking while I was defrosting the car and getting it back after I'd driven a short distance, very strange.


----------



## Paulus (20 Dec 2022)

Good morning all., domestics to be done today. One of MrsP's friends is calling in on her way down from Wolverhampton to Kent.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2022)

Cooooeeeeeeee. 7 deg and raining here . I have a load of washing In the machine. Won't get it dry outside, but I can put it on the airer to dry over the day.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Looks like we might have a half decent day today.
Off to Wistlandpound reservoir for a walk this morning. Going to check how much it's filled up in the last month.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks,
Tuesday walk in sunshine and 8 degrees this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2022)

I have a sore bum cheek.
I bed last night, I was fast asleep and MrsD decided to upchuck
So, half asleep I ran to get what was needed, only to slip and land on my aris.
Better than falling off a chair but it still hurts


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2022)

Did the riverside trail but it was still tricky underfoot in bits where all the trampled snow had got rained on and was a bit slippy here and there. Hopefully another mild day will clear it.

Late breakfast this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2022)

It is sunny and breezy here, so I have put my washing outside to dry.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2022)

Good day and a beautiful one here in Lancashire. I should be on my bike! 

All my symptoms have gone bar a slight cough. Mrs P now has my symptoms and tested positive earlier this morning. Quite what this means for Christmas celebrations I don't know. For the moment I'm keeping my head down. Damn this virus.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> It is sunny and breezy here, so I have put my washing outside to dry.



I've got one lot on the line and one lot on the clothes horse.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2022)

It looked like it was going to rain, or snow so I ran out and got my washing in. It's 90% dry so hoorah. I am a happy 🐰


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2022)

Car battery checked out OK, fella at the garage reckons it just needs a good long run, Cars not getting used enough, to many short stop start trips.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Car battery checked out OK, fella at the garage reckons it just needs a good long run, Cars not getting used enough, to many short stop start trips.



Same problem here. My runs are just a few miles so I need to take it for a 10 miler every week or so.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2022)

Tomorrow is the shortest day of the year 2022.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Dec 2022)

getting annoying now
According to the Met Office is should be a rain free day
According to weather radar there is no rain coming

SO I decided to use today to go out on a short circular route - probably a few times - to discharge the folding ebike totally and see if it will charge properly afterwards (problems documented on other threads)

so far I have gone out THREE time - each time after observing a lack of rain and checking on weather sites - and unlocked the main ebike so I can get the folder out

and as soon as I get the main bike out of the shed
then it has started raining

THREE TIMES!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> getting annoying now
> According to the Met Office is should be a rain free day
> According to weather radar there is no rain coming
> 
> ...



I thought it was just me this happened to. I swear I am a rain magnet.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought it was just me this happened to. I swear I am a rain magnet.


Wasn't there a Pratchett character who was always rained on because he was a Rain God but didn;t know about it

maybe you are a Goddess???


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> getting annoying now
> According to the Met Office is should be a rain free day
> According to weather radar there is no rain coming
> 
> ...



Look at it this way You are providing a public service by topping up the local reservoirs


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2022)

We had pork, stuffing, cauliflower, sprouts and roast carrots. Now I can't move


----------



## Dave7 (20 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had pork, stuffing, cauliflower, sprouts and roast carrots. Now I can't move



Not surprised you can't move after that.


----------



## slow scot (20 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Wasn't there a Pratchett character who was always rained on because he was a Rain God but didn;t know about it
> 
> maybe you are a Goddess???



Ah, no. It was a character in one of “Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy” books by Douglas Adams.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Dec 2022)

slow scot said:


> Ah, no. It was a character in one of “Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy” books by Douglas Adams.


Yes - that makes sense


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2022)




----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Tomorrow is the shortest day of the year 2022.


You get a full extra second of daylight on the 22nd!

https://www.timeanddate.com/sun/uk/newtown


----------



## Sterlo (20 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You get a full extra second of daylight on the 22nd!
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/sun/uk/newtown


Make sure you don't waste it!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You get a full extra second of daylight on the 22nd!
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/sun/uk/newtown





What on earth will I do with all that extra time I wonder


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> What on earth will I do with all that extra time I wonder


Best decide soon, it's an extra eight seconds on Thursday.


----------



## Paulus (20 Dec 2022)

God evening all. It's been a nice bright and sunny day.
We had pizzas for lunch, and I'm still full, so tea will be very light, if at all.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> God evening all. It's been a nice bright and sunny day.
> We had pizzas for lunch, and I'm still full, so tea will be very light, if at all.


O is that all?


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2022)

I like this.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2022)

Good news.......need some as well. Current Covid guidance is if one is symptom free five days after testing positive there is no need to take further precautions unless one is with a vulnerable person in which case a mask should be worn. I'm symptom free today so should be clear by Friday. A negative test is not required to be considered clear and non-infectious.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good news.......need some as well. Current Covid guidance is if one is symptom free five days after testing positive there is no need to take further precautions unless one is with a vulnerable person in which case a mask should be worn. I'm symptom free today so should be clear by Friday. A negative test is not required to be considered clear and non-infectious.



I didn’t even think there was any official guidance now. Shows what I know  Just common sense at the end of the day.


----------



## Paulus (20 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn’t even think there was any official guidance now. Shows what I know  Just common sense at the end of the day.



Nor did I. I thought the guidance was as if you had a cold or flu.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Dec 2022)

One for State Pensioners.

On Thursday I get my first SP payment - 3 weeks worth according to the DWP letter which is fine.

But... a payment for exactly £10 from the DWP turned up in our account exactly one week before the first payment is due.

Any ideas what this is for?


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> One for State Pensioners.
> 
> On Thursday I get my first SP payment - 3 weeks worth according to the DWP letter which is fine.
> 
> ...



It will be your so-called Christmas Bonus. Introduced by Prudent Gordon, in the Blair/Brown years.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Dec 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> It will be your so-called Christmas Bonus. Introduced by Prudent Gordon, in the Blair/Brown years.



Thank you very much.

Never heard of it.

I must add this to my all-singing all-dancing financial spreadsheet.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Never heard of it.
> 
> I must add this to my all-singing all-dancing financial spreadsheet.



Don't go rash... sudden increases in wealth don't always end well


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> One for State Pensioners.
> 
> On Thursday I get my first SP payment - 3 weeks worth according to the DWP letter which is fine.
> 
> ...



It's your Christmas Bonus!!! Yeah. Get out and buy a bottle of sherry.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Never heard of it.
> 
> I must add this to my all-singing all-dancing financial spreadsheet.



You'll probably spend more than a tenner booting up your laptop..............................


----------



## PaulSB (20 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn’t even think there was any official guidance now. Shows what I know  Just common sense at the end of the day.



We didn't know there was either until we were staring down the barrel of cancelling the first ever Christmas with all the kids, their partners and grandchild. We were confident I would be clear regardless which is why I've isolated from Mrs P, without success, since Sunday morning. Discovering she is positive Mrs P went hunting for the latest info.

Two more village friends tested positive today.......................................I did suggest we cancel the family and invite everyone we know who is positive for a party on Christmas Day...................................I really should have learned by now and kept quiet.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Dec 2022)

Right 
Arrangement for Christmas are sorted

We are abnned from having dinner at the grandkids house - not because of anything we have done but because their other gran invited herself there last year (claiming it was their turn) and was trying to start a new tradition where the 2 daughters hosted Christmas for the whole family on alternating year
not including us

so the 2 girls have told her that they are all doing CHristmas for just them and their kids at home with their toys - no-one else

basically neither woman can cope with their Mum for that length of time - and their Mum's house is not possible as she is constantly telling the kids not to touch the decoration if they go anywhere near them
Yeah - that'll would with a Special Needs 4 year old , a 3 year old boy and a 2 year old boy!!!


so we are allowed round to see everyone but have to bugger of before dinner

We will also probably see the sister-i-law although they are easy (and we might leave it until Boxing day


Oh - and I'm cooking Christmas Dinner - but just for the 2 of us

Yea Gods families are a pain in the whatsit!!!


cooking dinner may involve some beer - and not in the food!!!


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> One for State Pensioners.
> 
> On Thursday I get my first SP payment - 3 weeks worth according to the DWP letter which is fine.
> 
> ...


Cold Weather Payment?

Last weeks weather triggered payments, for some.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Dec 2022)

a few years to go for out Old Age Pension

or more if some bar steward in government decides to save some money and ditch a load of votes


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> a few years to go for out Old Age Pension
> 
> or more if some bar steward in government decides to save some money and ditch a load of votes


You mean if they do something like this?
_"The age at which Britons receive their state pension is set to increase to 67 by 2028 and 68 by 2039, but ministers want to pull that forward to the mid-2030s."_


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Dec 2022)

As far as I am aware they have said mine won't change

they won't go back on a promise

will they???


(actually my wife is younger than me - by 13 days - if I get mine and hers gets delayed I may be in trouble!!!)


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> As far as I am aware they have said mine won't change
> 
> they won't go back on a promise
> 
> ...


I don't know, did they have both hands in front of them, no crossed fingers, when they made you that promise?


----------



## mikeIow (20 Dec 2022)

https://wonderfulengineering.com/stunning-ice-pancakes-appear-on-the-surface-of-a-scottish-river/
Wondering if Mo will have pancakes for breakfast 🤪


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2022)

mikeIow said:


> https://wonderfulengineering.com/stunning-ice-pancakes-appear-on-the-surface-of-a-scottish-river/
> Wondering if Mo will have pancakes for breakfast 🤪



I saw that on the news the other night. I’ve never actually seen them anywhere myself.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> We didn't know there was either until we were staring down the barrel of cancelling the first ever Christmas with all the kids, their partners and grandchild. We were confident I would be clear regardless which is why I've isolated from Mrs P, without success, since Sunday morning. Discovering she is positive Mrs P went hunting for the latest info.



All the Government website says is you should try and stay at home, same as you would with a cold really if you were concerned about passing it on.


----------



## Exlaser2 (20 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had pork, stuffing, cauliflower, sprouts and roast carrots. Now I can't move



If I had cauliflower and sprouts I would be moving ….. a lot 😂😂😀


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You get a full extra second of daylight on the 22nd!
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/sun/uk/newtown



Yes....but which second is it.....I would hate to miss it


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2022)

Morning all.
I was just sat here when google told me Aldi opens at 0700. 
I may as well go now and miss the queues.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2022)

Back to  here again. It’s to be on most of the day.

The cat is currently playing in the kitchen trying to drown her toy in her water bowl.


----------



## Paulus (21 Dec 2022)

Good morning all.
The early morning excitement is the Christmas Sainsbury's delivery. They have substituted a couple of items which they can have back, luxury crackers selection for cheese with Carrs water biscuits 
An early dog walk and then out on the bike, against government advice mind you, to the shops to get MrsP a present or two.
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2022)

Cooooooeee. We had torrential rain at 4.30. Its calm now .

Happy winter solstice peeps.

Stay safe


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Off to Barny on the Bus today.
Mooch around and lunch in Spoons is the order of the day.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2022)

From my facebook memories this morning, lol!


----------



## Dave7 (21 Dec 2022)

Well if you have to go to Aldi thats the time to do it. I think I was one of only 3 customers in there.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2022)

Good morning. Poured with rain last night and a beautiful day has dawned. Two great cycling days in a row and I'm stuck indoors. I may go for a walk later.

We are out of paracetamol and ibuprofen so a trip to the chemist is essential. Paracetamol for Mrs P and ibuprofen for me - the wrist is still dodgy, three weeks since I fell off.

Ironing and tidying today. Housework can wait till Friday.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2022)




----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Yes....but which second is it.....I would hate to miss it


It'd more than likely be the last one of daylight at 16:01 hours. 
Sunrise being later today than yesterday.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2022)

Forgot to put the bin out. Dashed out in my dressing gown pulling bin behind me only to see the wagon going up the road.......much to the amusement of a neighbour.

Re the chemist. I will not be going inside. I've rung and explained the problem and if I knock on door someone will bring my prescription and pain relief out. That's the joy of supporting your local village pharmacy and people who know you.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Dec 2022)

Hello all

Been up since 8 ish - about normal for me
would have liked to stay in bed for a bit longer but wife's son is due round with grandkids 1 and 3 - number 2 is still at school and they want to finish their Christmas shopping after work and I like to be upo and have had morning coffee before I have to do complicated things like talk to people
or something

anyway - they were due at or before 9
it is now 9:28 - I could have stayed in bed !!!


----------



## PaulSB (21 Dec 2022)

Good. Just seen a neighbour who is going to the chemist so will collect things for me.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2022)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my first one in five weeks, the carer arrived at a reasonable time, quarter past eight, and it was dry with no rain forecast so it would have been rude not to. Did my Brinklow loop and rode twenty four miles, I was feeling the lay off and it was slow and hard all the way round, not a bad riding day, cold and grey with a bit of a breeze, I can't say I enjoyed that but it was nice to get out and stretch my legs.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Dec 2022)

We had a downpour of rainy Hail.


----------



## rustybolts (21 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We had pork, stuffing, cauliflower, sprouts and roast carrots. Now I can't move



*Correctol, Dulcolax, others) and sennosides (Senokot,*


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2022)

Polar blitz to see snow return in days as Britain braces for White Christmas​​


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Polar blitz to see snow return in days as Britain braces for White Christmas​
> ​



A quick check shows:

Logs - plenty.

Oil - plenty.

Coal - plenty.

Electricity - latest bill paid so not going to be cut off. Although power cuts can never be ruled out in these rural wastelands.

Footwear - spikey things available for trekking to Morrisons/Aldi.

Upshot - not bothered.


----------



## rustybolts (21 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Polar blitz to see snow return in days as Britain braces for White Christmas​
> ​



That bloody Bing Crosby


----------



## Dirk (21 Dec 2022)

Just had a couple of pints of Titanic Brewery's Plum Porter Grand Reserve 6.5% in 'Spoons.
Truly excellent. Would've had a third... but had a bus to catch!


----------



## gavroche (21 Dec 2022)

Salut. Great weather today, a bit windy but sunny and clear skies: perfect for a ride I thought, but will have to be this afternoon because we had our grand daughter's Christmas nativity play to go to this morning. Was back home at 11.30 and had a phone call from BiL who was in Llandudno and wanted a lift back to collect his car from the main dealer as he took it in for a recall to be done. So I did that , then back to our place for a coffee and they left half an hour ago. 
I now lost my motivation to go as it will be dark in one hour.


----------



## 12boy (21 Dec 2022)

Happy Solstice to all of youse. Tonight will be -26 F so I kinda doubt there will be any naked pagan activities round here. My kids and some friends have been in touch via phone calls, video chats, texts and emails a lot. It amazes me how easy it is for people to be in touch if they want when I recall how a few years ago what is commonplace now was not even thought of. Since I don't want to be outside much today and tomorrow I think it will be a good time to clean the house. Haven't bothered recently since with only me and no dog anymore it does not get dirty as much.
Be safe and well...


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2022)

I had a late birthday card from my sister today, the picture and caption on the front had us both chuckling, here it is Lol!





The caption is,
"Old enough to know better, young enough to do it anyway".


----------



## rustybolts (21 Dec 2022)

St. Peter was stood by the Pearly Gates when he looked up & saw a group of about fifteen Traveller's coming towards them. "What are we going to do " an Angel next to him gasped, " I'll have to go & ask Jesus " St. Peter replied.

He found Jesus & told him what was happening & what did he want him to do. Jesus thought for a moment & replied " Our religion teaches forgiveness & love your fellow man, so we had better let them in "

" Alright, on your head be it " St. Peter said & off he went. He was back in a few minutes, " They're gone " he said, "What, the Travellers ?" said Jesus, " No" replied St. Peter, " The Gates !!"

Happy Christmas ladies and gents.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I had a late birthday card from my sister today, the picture and caption on the front had us both chuckling, here it is Lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 671883
> ...


Next year the Red Bull Soapbox Race!


----------



## Paulus (21 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Just had a couple of pints of Titanic Brewery's Plum Porter Grand Reserve 6.5% in 'Spoons.
> Truly excellent. Would've had a third... but had a bus to catch!
> 
> View attachment 671870



That's a delicious Porter. Drank a few pints of that


----------



## pawl (21 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been for a bimble this morning, my first one in five weeks, the carer arrived at a reasonable time, quarter past eight, and it was dry with no rain forecast so it would have been rude not to. Did my Brinklow loop and rode twenty four miles, I was feeling the lay off and it was slow and hard all the way round, not a bad riding day, cold and grey with a bit of a breeze, I can't say I enjoyed that but it was nice to get out and stretch my legs.



Good for you.I might not bother going out until new year.

Pleased I’ve got the turbo now.Never thought I’d say that.
Hoping I’ve got a bit more motivation.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Good for you.I might not bother going out until new year.
> 
> Pleased I’ve got the turbo now.Never thought I’d say that.
> Hoping I’ve got a bit more motivation.



I've got a turbo but haven't used it for years, in the 1990's I used to have a winter training program with the spring reliability trials as the goal,


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> A quick check shows:
> 
> Logs - plenty.
> 
> ...


Shovel to dig your way out of the house?


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Just had a couple of pints of Titanic Brewery's Plum Porter Grand Reserve 6.5% in 'Spoons.
> Truly excellent. Would've had a third... but had a bus to catch!
> 
> View attachment 671870



I bet that went down really well…


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I bet that went down really well…


He could have waited for the next bus


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks, heading up to Leeds tomorrow morning. We’re travelling with daughter and granddaughter. 
Looking forward to catch up with the family, extra bonus is we are staying at the Eagle Tavern 🍺🍺


----------



## Dave7 (22 Dec 2022)

A bit nippy this morning......still 4°.
I was looking forward to doing absolutely nothing but I forgot to get a tv paper. Too far for me to walk as I am so it means getting the car out of the garage


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2022)

Coooooeeee. 7 deg here and raining of course 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks, meeting my Brother In Law in town this morning, supermarket run this evening and chores to do in between.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2022)

Good day. House feels a bit chilly this morning so must be outside.

Today? Did a mountain of washing and ironing yesterday. I'll do the housework ahead of Christmas. There's also the loft room which doubles as Mrs P's sewing room - you can imagine - and a spare bedroom. If #1 son comes for Christmas this needs sorting. I offered but my help was refused.

Good news! Putting the washing away I found Mrs P's Christmas present in my sock drawer.

Bad news! I didn't know I'd lost it. 🤔

The Escape Artist with David Tennant - excellent TV for anyone who has Amazon Prime. We have Prime because it comes "free" with Mrs P's subscription to Amazon for "free" year round delivery.


----------



## pawl (22 Dec 2022)

Morning all.Fortnightly trip to Stoke OnTrent. Visit to Wedgwood Pottery planed by the ladies .Then to Witherspoons in Stone for lunch,

Yesterday finally got round to installing theRing door bell.


----------



## Paulus (22 Dec 2022)

Good morning all from a grey and cloudy Barnet. 
Rain is forecast for later today.
Today's mission is to put the full set of panniers on the bike and cycle 8 miles each way to the nearest Morrisons. The bottled ale selection is so much better, and cheaper than the other supermarkets that are nearer. It also gets me out and about for another ride, with some weight training thrown in.


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Off to South Molton pannier Market this morning as MrsD wants to go to the Christmas Fayre.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2022)

Morning. Lay a bit later and currently have no enthusiasm for doing anything so will have my porridge and try and motivate myself.


----------



## Exlaser2 (22 Dec 2022)

Morning all .
Sat drinking coffee at the moment waiting for our daughter to get ready to take us for brunch. Which she volunteered to do yesterday.
The only problem is when she is not working she reverts to being a teenager and doesnt want to get up before lunch time 😂. Her idea of brunch is 1pm .
I can hear movement so we might make it for 12. 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2022)

The weather is so horrible here that I am tinkering in my workroom. I've dragged my beloved Black and gold singer 201K sewing machine out to give it an airing. I want to start using it again once Christmas is over.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Dec 2022)

#1 son is due at 12.00 - oh, look it's 1.00 already - as he wants to store some boxes in our garage. OK, happy with that.

Mrs P opened all the windows to minimise the chance of infecting him. That was 11.30. It's freezing in this house........I would have asked him to stay in the backyard 🤣


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2022)

Sewing machines always work better when you set them up correctly.

I haven't used my 201k for a while and it wasn't working. 

Loosen this, tighten that up oh and threading the machine correctly is always advantageous as well


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2022)

Fish for us today.


----------



## Paulus (22 Dec 2022)

Here is a strange ish thing.
As you may remember, our son has now moved out again after staying with us for a couple of months. 
This morning after showering I was looking for some clean under crackers, and I couldn't find any. There was a couple of pairs ready to go in the wash, but out of 7 pairs on the go, the others were missing. Apparently he has packed them in with all his stuff when he moved out, as they were in the airing cupboard.
He is at the moment in Singapore until after new year.
A trip to the shops tomorrow morning for some replacements is now required. 
Kids eh


----------



## Paulus (22 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Fish for us today.



Fish cakes and chips for us tonight


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Fish for us today.


Bu, but, but, it's Thursday not Friday!
You'll confuse others.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Dec 2022)

Xmas shopping done. Hooray!

Xmas plans:

Off to see Avatar 2 tonight and McDonalds prior (we live well! 😀). Will get home at 10.30pm-ish and then will have a party for two night.

Friday: tidy/clean house. Go for a decent walk and then disconnect from the world (excluding one pub visit and ringing kids/grandkids on Sunday) until Tuesday. Party for two night.

Saturday: doss all day and pub in the evening followed by another party for two night.

Sunday: lovely romantic day planned, just the two of us which is how we like - can't be doing with all the visitor slavery nonsense. Definitely a Kindle & Cuddle night at bedtime as we will be knackered and feeling too fat to indulge in any frolicking.

Monday: complete and utter doss of a day planned.

What, fellow retirees, are your plans?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Xmas shopping done. Hooray!
> 
> Xmas plans:
> 
> ...





I really fancy seeing Avatar 2.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I really fancy seeing Avatar 2.



Yes, 1 was really good and the cgi etc on 2 looks amazing.


----------



## 12boy (22 Dec 2022)

The other day I incorrectly stated the low last night would be -27 F. It turned out to be -40 F which my converter calculator says is -40 C as well. We got a little snow as well so later today when it gets up to -25C there will be a bit of shovelling to do. When it is this cold the snow is light and dry. In a few days the high will be 4.4C... good to know that the strategy of leaving 3 faucets dripping has, at least so far, resulted in no frozen pipes. What I don't know is as the cold continues whether or not the pipe with the city water will freeze between the main and the house. I will find out though.
This weather always reminds me of the story of the kid, who on a dare, put his tongue on the steel mailbox to his sorrow.
Be well and safe....


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2022)

Homity Pie 'n chips for us tonight.


----------



## Paulus (22 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Homity Pie 'n chips for us tonight.



I've got to ask.
What is homity pie?


----------



## pawl (22 Dec 2022)

Trip to Wedgwood visit centre surprisingly interesting 
MrsP bought this.Lunch at Witherspoons in Stone


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've got to ask.
> What is homity pie?



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homity_pie


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2022)

I've done something tonight I haven't done for ages, driven in the dark,   I think the last time was this time last year. Pre Xmas supermarket run now done, quarter past seven in the evening and and it was heaving, a normal Friday shop with a bit extra as our lads down for Xmas, we can now withstand a six month siege.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks, picking our lad up from the station this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2022)

Cooooeeee. Its 7 deg and raining here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2022)

Morning. Another cool and drizzly day here and another can’t be arsed day I fear. I don’t really enjoy this time of year much.

I forgot to watch Madame Blanc last night so will catch up tonight before All Creatures Great and Small. Good evening’s telly


----------



## Paulus (23 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. 
I've had a broken nights sleep. Both myself and MrsP were awake at 03.45.
Went back to sleep, only to be woken up again at 05.30 when the next door neighbour went to work on his motorcycle. 
It's quite mild outside, but raining heavily. 
The Christmas meeting of the escape committee is at 1pm, at the Ding Dong.
Our friend from Fiji via Australia is back for a month or so, so it will be good to see him again.
I have a few cards to write, and a couple of presents to wrap before going to the pub, plus dog walking and domestics.
Another busy day in paradise


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've got to ask.
> What is homity pie?



It's great, I love it. Comfort food at its best. Do you make it @Dirk though I imagine it could be a common item in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Yay! Tis Fish Friday 
Off to Lynmouth to meet up with best mates from Minehead.
Might be a bit damp for F&C on the sea front, so we have a plan B.



PaulSB said:


> It's great, I love it. Comfort food at its best. Do you make it @Dirk though I imagine it could be a common item in your neck of the woods?


Very common pie around here. We picked a couple up from the pieman in South Molton pannier market. Very nice too.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2022)

Good day. The weather? Still dark here. Goodness knows.

@Tenkaykev asked what we're doing the next few days? That's a mistake but I'll resist the temptation to share my to do list. Basically it goes like this:

Friday morning - supermarket dash, collect bike helmet, B&Q, collect coal, deliver best friend's present

Friday afternoon - housework, fit new kitchen lights - I know, I know, madness 🤣 🤞

Saturday - prepare red cabbage 

Sunday - it's Christmas 🎄


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. The weather? Still dark here. Goodness knows.
> 
> @Tenkaykev asked what we're doing the next few days? That's a mistake but I'll resist the temptation to share my to do list. Basically it goes like this:
> 
> ...





I need to lie down after hearing that.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2022)

My to do list is Friday give the car a run to Mach for odds and sods. 

Saturday = slobbing.
Sunday = slobbing.
Monday = slobbing. 
There is a pattern forming here.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I need to lie down after hearing that.



I need to lie down before starting that!

Went to bed full of good intentions. Tesco for 7.00am, Aldi for 8.00............

........I've got a nice cup of coffee and cosy dressing gown 🤣


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2022)

I've got a trophy, 15 years on Cycle Chat, 15 years spouting drivel.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2022)

From my Facebook memories.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2022)

From my Facebook memories again, from three years ago.

Lol! Pinched from elsewhere.
Christmas Dinner....
I have concluded that the inevitable stress of Christmas dinner is created by adverts, supermarkets and TV chefs...
It's a Sunday dinner for farks sake!!! We do it quite happily 51 weeks of the year but can we the consumers be trusted to manage by ourselves on one day of the year...apparently not!
Here goes...
1. Turkey... It's a big fecking chicken that's all, 20 minutes per lb plus 20 minutes at 180 degrees - jobs a good un! Get yourselves a meat thermometer £3 off the Internet poke it in the offending bird if it says 75 degrees or over its cooked!
2. Stuffing - regardless of what Jamie Oliver says you do NOT need 2lbs of shoulder of pork, onions breadcrumbs,pine nuts and a shoot load of fresh herbs to make stuffing....( no fecking wonder he's bankrupt if thats what he spends to make stuffing!)
What you need is Paxo and a kettle!! If you wanna liven it up squeeze 3 sausages out of their skins and mix that in with your Paxo before cooking .
3. Gravy - Jamie Oliver is copping for this one aswell....
Bisto Jamie.... All you need is Bisto!
I ( nor any other woman I know) has got time on Christmas Eve to piss about roasting chicken wings and vegetables, adding stock and flour,cooking it for another half hour, mashing it all up with a potato masher and then straining the whole sorry mess to make gravy
4. Vegetables... Never mind faffing round shredding sprouts and frying them with bacon and chestnuts to make them more palatable... If you don't like them don't buy and cook the fecking things!! If your family only eats frozen peas then that's good enough!
5. Roast potatoes... Yes I par boil mine then roast them in goose fat but Aunt Bessie also does the same
6. Trimmings /Christmas pudding and the like.... Aldi or Lidl!
(oh and while we're on the subject of pudding- if birds custard is what your family likes on the wretched thing then that's fine - you do not need brandy butter /rum sauce etc or anything else that costs a fecking fortune and takes 2 hours to make!)
7. Family....
Children.. Feed the little blighters first separately, if they only want turkey with tomato sauce - fine leave em to it, it doesn't matter. Once they are fed bugger them off to play with their Christmas presents so that YOU can enjoy your dinner in Peace!
Adults... Anyone that can manage to get their sorry arse to your dinner table is also capable of helping to serve up/ sort the kids out/ clear the table /wash up /dry up etc.
And Finally.....
NO ONE.... And I mean no one APART FROM THE COOK IS ALLOWED TO GET PISSED AND FALL ASLEEP BEFORE THE WASHING UP IS DONE!!!
Rant over
Merry Christmas!
P.s. I pinched this from another page so feel free to copy and share


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook memories again, from three years ago.
> 
> Lol! Pinched from elsewhere.
> Christmas Dinner....
> ...





Sounds like an ideal nd normal Christmas Dinner to me.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2022)




----------



## Dave7 (23 Dec 2022)

Heavy rain in for the day here.
We got a parcel delivered yesterday. It is VERY heavy.
We suspect it is a hamper from our son. Frightened to open it and find out what's inside


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2022)

Went to the Flicks last night to see Avatar - The Way of Water.

Decent enough film and enjoyed it.

CGI was incredible.

Messy and slightly confusing start although all was explained in first 15 minutes or so.

Very laboured storyline in the middle of the film - would have been a better film if edited to around a couple of hours.

Underwater action was v.clever but the forest action in the original film was more engaging.

7/10

It would be good if cinemas reprised intermissions - 3hrs 12mins is a long, long watch without a break.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Dec 2022)

Morning all . It’s raining ! 
Our plans for Christmas is fairly simply this year .
Christmas Eve = nothing as mrs exlaser is working most of the day.
Christmas Day = over to my sister in laws in the morning for a present exchange, then my brother in law and l will escort our 85 year old father in law to the nearby pub for an hour. Where he will forget he doesn’t drink much anymore and will knock back two pints of stout , back to back and be good for nothing for the rest of the day 😂. Then on to Bistrot Pierre as mrs exlaser and her sister decided it was too much trouble from them to cook for the whole family now .
Boxing Day = Sailing + mince pies and wine in the morning then nothing for the rest of the day . 
27th = Going over to the in-laws in the afternoon so mrs exlaser can meet up with with her brother who is down from the frozen north, well Halifax 😀
And that’s Christmas over for us for another year .


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook memories again, from three years ago.
> 
> Lol! Pinched from elsewhere.
> Christmas Dinner....
> ...



I’ll stick to a ready meal


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> My to do list is Friday give the car a run to Mach for odds and sods.
> 
> Saturday = slobbing.
> Sunday = slobbing.
> ...



That sounds good to me


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> From my Facebook memories again, from three years ago.
> 
> Lol! Pinched from elsewhere.
> Christmas Dinner....
> ...



Flipping heck Are Witherspoons open Christmas 🎅 day


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all . It’s raining !
> Our plans for Christmas is fairly simply this year .
> Christmas Eve = nothing as mrs exlaser is working most of the day.
> Christmas Day = over to my sister in laws in the morning for a present exchange, then my brother in law and l will escort our 85 year old father in law to the nearby pub for an hour. Where he will forget he doesn’t drink much anymore and will knock back two pints of stout , back to back and be good for nothing for the rest of the day 😂. Then on to Bistrot Pierre as mrs exlaser and her sister decided it was too much trouble from them to cook for the whole family now .
> ...



Have you got auto pilot on your boat How are. You going to steer while you consume that lot.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2022)

I have returned from Mach. Gave my car much needed run of nearly 20 miles as she has been sitting in the garage in the freezing weather for the last 2 weeks. 

Got my odds and sods so that's Fridays to do list done and dusted. 

Now for the slobbing for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Paulus (23 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Flipping heck Are Witherspoons open Christmas 🎅 day



Probably.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> Probably.


I can guarantee one thing over Christmas, I will I not be anywhere near a spooons 😂😂😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Have you got auto pilot on your boat How are. You going to steer while you consume that lot.



Sailing is the easy bit . With my digestion problems these days it the eating and drinks that’s the trouble 😂.
Seriously though the fact we are off to a French restaurant means loads of small courses so you don’t over eat so easily. 😀
Plus on Boxing Day the mince pies and mulled wine will be after the race . 😂


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Went to the Flicks last night to see Avatar - The Way of Water.
> 
> Decent enough film and enjoyed it.
> 
> ...



Good grief!!!! On the pedalling pensioners rides we need a pee stop every 90 minutes......on a good day. 3 hours??? Ahggghhh


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2022)

Decided to switch things around. It occurred to me after the supermarket run the last thing I'd want to do is clean the house. So, the house is now sparkly clean except the attic bedroom which Mrs P uses as a sewing room........I draw the line at the door.

I'll just finish my cheese and chutney sandwich and brew and Aldi/Tesco I'm coming!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Decided to switch things around. It occurred to me after the supermarket run the last thing I'd want to do is clean the house. So, the house is now sparkly clean except the attic bedroom which Mrs P uses as a sewing room........I draw the line at the door.
> 
> I'll just finish my cheese and chutney sandwich and brew and* Aldi/Tesco I'm coming!!!!!*


There'll be nowt left.
They're going mad in't shops today.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Decided to switch things around. It occurred to me after the supermarket run the last thing I'd want to do is clean the house. So, the house is now sparkly clean except the attic bedroom which Mrs P uses as a sewing room........I draw the line at the door.
> 
> I'll just finish my cheese and chutney sandwich and brew and Aldi/Tesco I'm coming!!!!!





Good job you don't enter her sanctuary. There could be tears before bedtime....yours not hers


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2022)

We are still trying to muster enthusiasm to give the house a spritz.

Hoping against hope that coffee and a ham sandwich will do the biz.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> There'll be nowt left.
> They're going mad in't shops today.



I did our main shop last night, even at quarter past seven the supermarket was heaving, all I've done this morning is get a few bits from Coventry market whilst waiting for our lad to text me to pick him up from the station, I always get him to text me as his train leaves Birmingham, means I can arrive at the station a few minutes before the train pulls in.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I did our main shop last night, even at quarter past seven the supermarket was heaving, all I've done this morning is get a few bits from Coventry market whilst waiting for our lad to text me to pick him up from the station, I always get him to text me as his train leaves Birmingham, means I can arrive at the station a few minutes before the train pulls in.


I'd to go to the chemists in Sainsburys. 
Between the phone zombies, trolley zombies and the downright lost, it were nuts.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2022)

I found a new author called Joy Ellis and have downloaded the first 5 to my kindle. Usual Detective stuff that I enjoy. Seems good so far. Just stopped to rest the eyes for 5 minutes and have a decaf.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Dec 2022)

This should help with the expense of Christmas 

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...ges-her-family-180-for-their-christmas-dinner


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'd to go to the chemists in Sainsburys.
> Between the phone zombies, trolley zombies and the downright lost, it were nuts.



I was in the market by half nine, early enough to avoid the main rush, I then went for a coffee while I was waiting for the lad to text.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I was in the market by half nine, early enough to avoid the main rush, I then went for a coffee while I was waiting for the lad to text.


You were lucky then.

For those who want to try something dangerous.
Tomorrow, either first thing or before they shut for one day, your task is to go into a supermarket and buy a loaf, fresh meat and four cans of beer of your choice.

To claim victory you must not have cursed anyone, hit or been hit by/with a shopping trolley. Escaped intact, mind and body, and say I can't wait to that at the Boxing Day sales.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2022)

Unbelievable! Queue to get in the car park. Queue for a trolley! A trolley!

TESCO IS OPEN AT 9.00 ON BOXING DAY. WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL PEOPLE THIS.

I have to get up early and go back. There was no bread. None! Fruit? Stripped. I only wanted some grapes.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Unbelievable! Queue to get in the car park. Queue for a trolley! A trolley!
> 
> TESCO IS OPEN AT 9.00 ON BOXING DAY. WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL PEOPLE THIS.
> 
> I have to get up early and go back. There was no bread. None! Fruit? Stripped. I only wanted some grapes.



Bloody crazy. It’s shut one day and even then you can usually find an ethnic shop or whatever we are allowed to call them now that will be open.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Good job you don't enter her sanctuary. There could be tears before bedtime....yours not hers



I offered to tidy as Mrs P has been very unwell. NO! Which is OK. I tried.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> This should help with the expense of Christmas
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/busines...ges-her-family-180-for-their-christmas-dinner



10/10 to that grandmother - I'll start with the parking on Sunday.......then tickets on the door.......courtesy first drink "free"........cash bar.......

Seriously though, 100% with her on this one. Single person with five adult kids. Makes absolute sense.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Unbelievable! Queue to get in the car park. Queue for a trolley! A trolley!
> 
> TESCO IS OPEN AT 9.00 ON BOXING DAY. WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL PEOPLE THIS.
> 
> I have to get up early and go back. There was no bread. None! Fruit? Stripped. I only wanted some grapes.


Security had to stop two women almost trading blows over which of them had the trolley first. I'd have let the two fight it out, and to the victor the spoils. Or in this case shopping trolley.


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody crazy. It’s shut one day and even then you can usually find an ethnic shop or whatever we are allowed to call them now that will be open.



I find most people call them ‘ corner ‘ or ‘ local ‘ . 😀😀


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> I find most people call them ‘ corner ‘ or ‘ local ‘ . 😀😀



Abdul’s here


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Abdul’s here


What he doing there?


----------



## Exlaser2 (23 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Abdul’s here



Leave the poor man alone . 😂😂😂😂😂😂😀


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

First again? This'll have to stop. 
Off for a stroll down to the village later.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2022)

Good morning people.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Dec 2022)

Arrived into Leeds yesterday evening an hour late. Bags dropped off at hotel and straight to the local tap room a two minute walk away. Sampled a few interesting beers, one of which was a Christmas stout at a heady 17% 😮😎 
Off to parkrun shortly,
Have a peaceful day folks 🎅👍❄️


----------



## Dave7 (24 Dec 2022)

Slept a bit too well last night and was up at 0645.
Nothing, nowt, nada to do today.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2022)

Coooeeee. Christmas eve today. Doesn't feel like Christmas though.

Anyhoo. 6 deg for us. We had an awful lot of rain over the last 2 hours. It's stopped for now thank goodness.

Another slobbing day for me. I might tinker in my workroom

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (24 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. 
Both MrsP and myself have got sore throats, not sure if it's just a cold or the start of flu or streptococcus A.
Going to stock up with lemons. 
We were both awake at 2am feeling very warm.
Enough of my minor problems. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2022)

Good morning. Grey and breezy here. Shockingly bad sleep last night. I will be zonked by lunchtime so getting chores done while my brain is working.

Ironing done, potatoes prepared and blanched, sticky red cabbage made. Now it's back to Tesco for bread 😱 😭😱 and then pick up #2 son.

That then should be that and I'll grab some 💤💤💤


----------



## mikeIow (24 Dec 2022)

Well, I can say click’n’collect at Morrisons was uneventful & simple 😎
Bread sauce missing, but we will survive (or go hunting later…who knows what the day will bring).

Left us the afternoon to blast through the last 4 episodes of ‘The Traitors’ - surprisingly entertaining fare, with some good twists: I maintain that watching the first in a new ‘reality show’ series is the only one to see: everything is new 👍

Bit of a tickle in the throat, but looking forward to a relaxing few days ahead: ‘the kids’ are mostly in charge of food, which will be nice: Merry Christmas all 🎄😎🥳


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Dec 2022)

Morning everyone from a sunny Coventry .
It’s so nice I might even put the washing out 😂 , I havnt bothered for the last week.
That could be the high point of my day , depending on what the day brings 😀.
Have a great Christmas Eve everyone .


----------



## shep (24 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Unbelievable! Queue to get in the car park. Queue for a trolley! A trolley!
> 
> TESCO IS OPEN AT 9.00 ON BOXING DAY. WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL PEOPLE THIS.
> 
> I have to get up early and go back. There was no bread. None! Fruit? Stripped. I only wanted some grapes.



Weren't you there adding to the queue?

They're open 9 o'clock on Boxing day!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2022)

Gorgeous day here. 7 deg and bright sunshine so I am about to put a load of washing outside.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2022)

shep said:


> Weren't you there adding to the queue?
> 
> They're open 9 o'clock on Boxing day!





Some people shop as if they are expecting armageddon to arrive within the next 3 hours. I often wonder how much food is wasted at Christmas due to people shopping till they drop and then can't possibly eat everything before it goes off.


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Some people shop as if they are expecting armageddon to arrive within the next 3 hours. I often wonder how much food is wasted at Christmas due to people shopping till they drop and then can't possibly eat everything before it goes off.



Know what you mean.
We have a very frugal Christmas. Don't buy anything that we wouldn't normally buy - it's just another day.
We have Egg and Chips for Christmas dinner and have done so for the past 25 years - no fuss. 
The sheer profligacy of some folk astonishes me.


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2022)

Morning.
Clean the car 🚗 this morning 
This afternoon Leicester Tigers versus Gloucester Rugby


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Dec 2022)

Right - final things time

Went to the butcher's in the market to pick up the pie and Turkey Crown that I had ordered
Bit of a panic when the Turkey appeared to have not been ordered - but it turned out the owner's brain was a bit frazzled by people sending confused husbands to pick stuff up but giving without telling them what name it was ordered under - he seemed to be having to ask people for a list of family members and their nicknames in order to track down a couple of orders

Anyway out turkey was eventually found in the fridge (which is comforting!!!) after a few confused and worried looks
I had reached the point of making backup plans!!!


Anyway - that's that sorted

Saw this on the BBC website this morning
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-64083802

Hmm - looking forward to that - wonder what they can do to persuade me back to the workplace

Bet they want me to go back to schools as I used to be a teachert - possibly as a TA - vastly underpaid and often treated as 'little people' by senior teachers - bit of a difficult sell that one

still - might see what they say if only for comic value!!!


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2022)

I keep suggesting exactly that .All I get is reference to a Christmas Carol .Bah humbug.


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2022)

If that bloke sings Its looking a lot like Christmas again .I will ask Alexa to strangle him.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> If that bloke sings Its looking a lot like Christmas again .I will ask Alexa to strangle him.



I don't think that feature has been implemented yet.


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2022)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I don't think that feature has been implemented yet.



Could I perhaps ask Alexa to tell that bloke to shut his gob Would that work


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Dec 2022)

Back from Christmas parkrun at Potternewton park in Leeds. Three hilly laps and really struggled, dut there was cake at the finish line 🎅😀
Off to Roundhay park for a walk with family followed by a bit of lunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Know what you mean.
> We have a very frugal Christmas. Don't buy anything that we wouldn't normally buy - it's just another day.
> We have Egg and Chips for Christmas dinner and have done so for the past 25 years - no fuss.
> The sheer profligacy of some folk astonishes me.



I quite fancy Egg and chips.


----------



## Paulus (24 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Some people shop as if they are expecting armageddon to arrive within the next 3 hours. I often wonder how much food is wasted at Christmas due to people shopping till they drop and then can't possibly eat everything before it goes off.



I agree, the amount of stuff I have seen people buying is quite astronomical. 
I too wonder how much of it gets wasted.
For us it's just a slightly bigger than normal sunday dinner with a few extras. But we probably won't eat again until breakfast on boxing day.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2022)

I wonder how people who can hardly afford to buy any food feel when they see things like that happening, knowing that so much of the food being bought will go to waste.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Dec 2022)

Get back to work you lazy buggers! I thought we were all an unwanted drain on society but hey, we have some value after all. 😁

BBC News - Workers over 50 encouraged to end early retirement
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-64083802


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2022)

shep said:


> Weren't you there adding to the queue?
> 
> They're open 9 o'clock on Boxing day!



Depends really. I spent £27 so not a big shop!


----------



## Paulus (24 Dec 2022)

I am economically inactive, and proud of it. I did my time, now it's time for the others to do their bit.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Know what you mean.
> We have a very frugal Christmas. Don't buy anything that we wouldn't normally buy - it's just another day.
> We have Egg and Chips for Christmas dinner and have done so for the past 25 years - no fuss.
> The sheer profligacy of some folk astonishes me.



Pretty much the same here. We have good beef topside, grown in fields ½ mile away, but other than that the vegetables etc. are as usual. Yes, I've done the cabbage in a seasonal way, found a good sprout recipe but that's it.

The special bits would be an Iceland (!) Christmas pudding (£7), smoked salmon and some good cheese from Dewlays. The cheeses are an extravance but wonderful quality.


----------



## shep (24 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Depends really. I spent £27 so not a big shop!



But you were still there doing the same thing the people you're complaining about were doing?

Never mind.


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Get back to work you lazy buggers! I thought we were all an unwanted drain on society but hey, we have some value after all. 😁
> 
> BBC News - Workers over 50 encouraged to end early retirement
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-64083802



You know what they can do with that.......it's two words; the first begins with F the second is Uckoff.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> You know what they can do with that.......it's two words; the first begins with F the second is Uckoff.



Exactly. We are forgotten about when we need anything, but they‘re quite happy to entice us back into a shitty job to give them more taxes.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> You know what they can do with that.......it's two words; the first begins with F the second is Uckoff.



Quite right too - I'm 100% with you.

Us old buggers have done our bit.

Fed up with all the ageist bashing that we get - all the problems of the world are down to us oldies etc.

Grrrr!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I wonder how people who can hardly afford to buy any food feel when they see things like that happening, knowing that so much of the food being bought will go to waste.



This is a thought I have much of the time but, yes, more so at Christmas. Everything in our society is driven by consumption and growth, just turning on the telly leaves me feeling horribly aware of how divided the country is. 

And it's getting tougher. Even in Aldi prices have risen dramatically, I think we're spending £10-12 more a week. Stopped using the local farm shop as they've priced themselves out. 

☹️


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> You know what they can do with that.......it's two words; the first begins with F the second is Uckoff.



This might be political.News yesterday showed Sunak serving up meal’s apron on Bet he needed some one to tie it and how to use the serving utensils. poor bloke must have been knackered after ten minutes of that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Dec 2022)

The DWP seem to be very efficient.

Just noticed that my first SP payment had hit the current a/c on Thursday - which was bang on time.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The DWP seem to be very efficient.
> 
> Just noticed that my first SP payment had hit the current a/c on Thursday - which was bang on time.





They are very efficient with the pension


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The DWP seem to be very efficient.
> 
> Just noticed that my first SP payment had hit the current a/c on Thursday - which was bang on time.



They are. It always arrives on time.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> You know what they can do with that.......it's two words; the first begins with F the second is Uckoff.


You handing out sex and travel advice, again!!


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Exactly. We are forgotten about when we need anything, but they‘re quite happy to entice us back into* a shitty job* to give them more taxes.


I've two of those listed on my CV.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Dec 2022)

Ages ago I had to take issue with a nice, but occasionally up themselves, younger member of our family network.

Permanently full of generational woes (we all were once in our life to be fair) a rant was made that castigated the older generation who had had everything and left them nothing.

Without labouring the point I explained that during the whole of the short 23 years of living that the society and infrastructure that had gotten them thus far had been paid for by those that had gone before in hard cash and lives given.

I just got a rolleyes response. Cest la vie.


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2022)

Apparently, 70s 'superstar actor' ,Robin Asquith, has been spotted in the village.
Must dash down to mob him.......not.

View: https://www.facebook.com/groups/northdevonnews/permalink/2313189402191768/


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ages ago* I had to take issue with a nice, but occasionally up themselves, younger member* of our family network.
> 
> Permanently full of generational woes (we all were once in our life to be fair) a rant was made that castigated the older generation who had had everything and left them nothing.
> 
> ...



Before speaking on this subject, I usually stop myself by thinking "oh dear, I am beginning to sound like my father"


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2022)

I'll go first. Robin who?


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'll go first. Robin who?




https://primalinformation.com/robin-askwith/

https://www.tvguide.com/celebrities/robin-askwith/credits/3000260337/


----------



## Paulus (24 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'll go first. Robin who?



I think he was in the series of low budget British films that went under the titles of 'Confessions of'. He was also in the latest Strike.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> I think he was in the series of low budget British films that went under the titles of 'Confessions of'. He was also in the latest Strike.



Lots of info in my post, the one above yours.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Exactly. We are forgotten about when we need anything, but they‘re quite happy to entice us back into a shitty job to give them more taxes.



I am quote looking forward to them encouraging me back into the workforce

Apparently there wil be some sort of advise available

I am looking forward to what incentives they will offer

I mean - a part time job as an IT Technician in a good school (which was my last wind-down-to-retirement job) on maybe half taxes and no NI might be OK

Or maybe a highly paid part time job (i.e. not getting up early) job organising some techy things that are interesting

Clearly I'm not up to fruit picking
and ot would have to be flexible enough for me to still look after the grandkids once a week (sometimes more) on random afternoons - becaue otherwise one of their parents will have to stop work - which is hardly the idea!

Still - looking forward to my bespoke interview and their recommendations


I wonder if there will be tax relief for people who "take up the call"


anyway - better stop now before I get told to s**off to 'the other place!!!!


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I wonder how people who can hardly afford to buy any food feel when they see things like that happening, knowing that so much of the food being bought will go to waste.



We did buy extra mainly basics Not for us Placed in the food bank box.


PaulSB said:


> I'll go first. Robin who?



confession Of A Window cleaner.Us older oldies will remember him He is also in the Madam Blance Mystery Robin Asquith


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'll go first. Robin who?



You'll probably remember him best from that 70s classic - 'Confessions of a Window Cleaner'. 
Don't deny it.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> You'll probably remember him best from that 70s classic - 'Confessions of a Window Cleaner'.
> Don't deny it.



I remember the confessions films, my Sister and her boyfriend took me to see one, I can't remember which one, it was that good Sisters boyfriend slept through most of it.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2022)




----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> We did buy extra mainly basics Not for us Placed in the food bank box.
> 
> 
> confession Of A Window cleaner.Us older oldies will remember him He is also in the Madam Blance Mystery Robin Asquith





He always was a rubbish actor and 50 years later still is.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> He always was a rubbish actor and 50 years later still is.


Where did you see Confession Of A Window cleaner?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where did you see Confession Of A Window cleaner?





Don't now if I saw that or not, but I saw other stuff he was in. That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## PaulSB (24 Dec 2022)

Thinking I'm done for today and tomorrow will be busy, busy, busy.

Merry Christmas everyone have a good day however you choose to celebrate or not. 🎄🎊🍾🥂

@numbnuts if you're around Happy Christmas.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Thinking I'm done for today and tomorrow will be busy, busy, busy.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone have a good day however you choose to celebrate or not. 🎄🎊🍾🥂
> 
> @numbnuts if you're around Happy Christmas.


Footstool for when you put your feet up?


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> I think he was in the series of low budget British films that went under the titles of 'Confessions of'. He was also in the latest Strike.



Just watching Strike and he has just popped up .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (24 Dec 2022)

I remember seeing one confessions film - only remember a naked woman riding a horse for 'reasons' - no idea why I would have gone to see it really - just not the sort of thing I went to
(honest!!!!!)


Anyway - Happy Christmas to all you lot - have a good one!


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> He always was a rubbish actor and 50 years later still is.



Apparently he's got family in our village.
First I've heard about it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Dec 2022)

All the best to all of you - see you on Boxing day.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> All the best to all of you - see you on Boxing day.





Merry Christmas Spokey


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> All the best to all of you - see you on Boxing day.


Tuesday isn't Boxing Day!
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/post-6880184


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where did you see Confession Of A Window cleaner?



I saw it in a cinema when I was ……. 17 . Very tame compared to what’s on the web these days .. 😀😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (24 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Tuesday isn't Boxing Day!
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/post-6880184



Have I missed something ? Does anyone think Tuesday is Boxing Day . 😂😂


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2022)

Good morning, Merry Xmas everybody.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Dec 2022)

Good Morning All. I thought I would pop in and wish all the regulars a Merry Christmas and All the Best for 2023 .


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Breakfast in bed this morning. Will go for a walk on the beach later.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Dec 2022)

Good morning everyone,
Leeds is very hilly! Having a lie in as I’m feeling wiped out and want to recharge my batteries before walking to our daughters for the Christmas festivities. 
Hope you all have a happy peaceful day 🎅⛄️❄️👍


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2022)

Morning all and a Merry Christmas.

I was up early as usual, big mug of decaf while having a browse then a nice soak in the bath. I have put the pj’s on as I am just hiding indoors all day and will probably read most of the day. Not even much on telly later apart from Call the Midwife.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2022)

Hello! Season's Greetings. Everyone else is sleeping so it's a normal day........for the moment. Thought I'd just bob in for a bit. Any coffee going? We're getting the occasional short burst of heavy rain. Just had a video message from #3 son.......small person is bouncing off the walls! 🤣

I need to make batter for the Yorkshires and jot down my timings. Then get things ready for brunch at 11.00 by when everyone should have arrived. Dinner about 5.00.

Enjoy. 🥂


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2022)

Coooooeeee to all the reprobates here and I wish you all a very Happy Christmas.

9 deg and dark here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (25 Dec 2022)

Good morning and Merry Christmas to you all.
Even at this early hour, everything is under control. Our daughter and fiance are coming at lunchtime so there is no rush or panic in the kitchen. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Hello! Season's Greetings.





PaulSB said:


> I need to make batter for the Yorkshires and jot down my timings. Then get things ready for brunch at 11.00 by when everyone should have arrived. Dinner about 5.00.
> 
> 
> Enjoy. 🥂


Nothing difficult about aunt bessies Yorkshire puds


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2022)

Hello and merry christmas to all.
We have a load of presents from family. The 1st one we opened is a beautiful framed photo of our grandchildren......I will photo and post when it gets light enough.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Dec 2022)

No activity or preparation in the kitchen at Kog towers today . Lunch is booked at a an Indian restaurant about a mile away. Mrs Jk and I will be accompanied by one of Mrs JK’s many sisters and her daughter.
I was going to post a picture of our new Dyson vacuum it arrived yesterday, and tell you it was my Christmas gift to Mrs Kog . No just coincidence, the old one died on Monday . Motor sounding very odd followed by the strong smell of frying electrics.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2022)

We are not going all out. We have a smal turkey joint big enough for the 2 of us. A bit of stuffing, roast carrots and sprouts will do us. Its just another day here. We don't tend to eat much nowadays.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Nothing difficult about aunt bessies Yorkshire puds



Cheeky bugger...........none of my *homemade* Yorkshires for you.........🤣

We had Aunt Bessie's oven ready chips yesterday. Very good indeed.


----------



## pawl (25 Dec 2022)

Merry Christmas one and all


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning everyone,
> *Leeds is very hilly!* Having a lie in as I’m feeling wiped out and want to recharge my batteries before walking to our daughters for the Christmas festivities.
> Hope you all have a happy peaceful day 🎅⛄️❄️👍


Ooh no it isn't!


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Ooh no it isn't!



Oohh yes it is


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Oohh yes it is


You're in Leeds as well?


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're in Leeds as well?



Oohh no I'm not


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Oohh no I'm not


You're sure on that point?


----------



## rustybolts (25 Dec 2022)

enjoy a lovely zzzzzzzzzz by the fire folks  mmmmh tasty, now who let the fire go out?


----------



## numbnuts (25 Dec 2022)

Happy Christmas


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Christmas


The same to yourself this fine day.

You get a visit from Santa? 
And did he leave any mince pies for you


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Christmas



Nice to hear from you, have a merry Xmas.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Christmas



Nice one......hope all is well with you.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2022)

We've had a sad and solemn ceremony here this morning, and my old slippers have now been consigned to the bin.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Christmas



Nice one......


PaulSB said:


> Cheeky bugger...........none of my *homemade* Yorkshires for you.........🤣
> 
> We had Aunt Bessie's oven ready chips yesterday. Very good indeed.



I have tried for ages to buy aunt bessies chips. I googled it and it said they had stopped making them.
Can you recall where and when you got them?


----------



## Poacher (25 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> We've had a sad and solemn ceremony here this morning, and my old slippers have been consigned to the bin.



Do we get three guesses what one of your presents was?


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2022)

Good few folk on the beach this morning.







Dashed back to prepare Christmas dinner.
Eggs ✔️
Sausages ✔️
Chips ✔️
Tomato sauce ✔️

Now where did I put the recipe?......


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Christmas



Happy Christmas! So pleased to see you are still around


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2022)

The house smells wonderful, things are bubbling away nicely n the kitchen, tables laid and the drinks have been poured, five minutes before I start dishing, the longest five minutes of the day.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Dec 2022)

RIght - I'm awake
presents all done (for us - going to grandkids house this afternoon)

lunch done - Christmas dinner is postponed until the evening due to 'family politics'

all good so far
am rather wondering why all the presents from my wife are a xxl rather than the normal xl
think she is trying to say something????

mind you she bought me a nice pair of cycling shoes so she can be forgiven!!


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Dec 2022)

We are just waiting to be picked up and taken to daughter No3's house, for Christmas Dinner.

It is the first time in quite a few years that she has invited the family. All my fault I think, on her first attempt, fairly newly married, she invited 8 adults, plus assorted children for Christmas Dinner, I enticed the men to the pub, a couple of the women tagged along too. We were all late back for dinner.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Good few folk on the beach this morning.
> 
> View attachment 672235
> 
> ...





I'm glad you said Tom sauce not that cack brown rubbish


----------



## pawl (25 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Christmas



Good to here from you HappyChristmas


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Christmas



Where you been matey?
It's worrying when folk just drop off the scene.
Us old 'uns can't take the stress!
PS. Hope you're having a good Christmas.


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm glad you said Tom sauce not that cack brown rubbish



I like both - red on egg & chips, brown on bacon sarnie.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> I like both - red on egg & chips, brown on bacon sarnie.



I am planning a bacon sarnie shortly......with brown sauce


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I am planning a bacon sarnie shortly......with brown sauce





Heathen


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2022)

Sausage ,egg and chips consumed. 
Quenton Tarrentino's 'Inglourios Bastards' watched ( a traditional festive cinematic feast ).
Bottle of pink drunk and Christmas pud on the way. 
Just turned Classic FM on and it has a load of religious stuff on today for some reason.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Sausage ,egg and chips consumed.
> Quenton Tarrentino's 'Inglourios Bastards' watched ( a traditional festive cinematic feast ).
> Bottle of pink drunk and Christmas pud on the way.
> Just turned Classic FM on and it has a load of religious stuff on today for some reason.



Right.... confess.
Real chips?
Frozen? (if so, which make) ?


----------



## Dirk (25 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Right.... confess.
> Real chips?
> Frozen? (if so, which make) ?



Frozen LIDL.
Only the best for us.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Right.... confess.
> Real chips?
> Frozen? (if so, which make) ?



Definitely real. If frozen I don’t think there’s much difference between most of them. Maybe Aunt Bessies are slightly better.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2022)

Ouch, my poor eyes. I have spent the day reading and need to give them a rest now.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2022)

Homemade Xmas cake.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Christmas



Good to see you back, have a good un


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Christmas



And the same back at you . 😀


----------



## Exlaser2 (25 Dec 2022)

Presents delivered and exchanged = tick.
Lunchtime flying visit to the pub = tick
Afternoon Christmas meal out = tick

Now back home , chilling out . We were asked stay for a while by mrs exlaser sister but we decided not to out stay our welcome as they are off to Switzerland skiing at 6 tomorrow morning. Driving all the way 😀

Enjoy the rest of Christmas everyone.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Dec 2022)

Well - Christmas Dinner was supposed to be about 7 
delayed due to requirement from grand kids parents as they have to eat at normalish time as they are young

but they - apparently had to go and visit her brother at her sister's house as he just appeared
and they stayed for 2 hours - right past lunch time

so our visit to see them was delayed by a few hours

which made our dinner delayed

and it all took longer than expected - as usual - but was nice


but anyway - the grand kids loved their presents - the 2 year old abandoned all his other presents and just played with the ones we gave him


so all finished now

MAY have eaten too much

but some nice wine is helping it go down


think Christmas pud may have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2022)

Good morning all.


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Off out for a walk later.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2022)

Cooeeeeè. 3 deg here and all quiet on the Western front. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2022)

From my Facebook memories this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

Good morning. We had a good a good day yesterday. Slept very well last night, 8½ hours, a good start to today.

Poured with rain most of yesterday evening and has just started again. Hammering down. Various young people appear, make coffee, disappear again..........so that leaves me with the tidying up. 🥺

@numbnuts good to hear from you. Cheers.


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. 
Yesterday went very well, no dramas in the kitchen. 
It's nice and sunny outside, so a nice long dog walk coming up.
One of MrsP's friends is coming for lunch today, but I am not at all hungry at the moment, that might change though. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2022)

Heavy sleep and woke at 0810.....very naughty.
Afraid its another day of doing nothing


----------



## Exlaser2 (26 Dec 2022)

Morning all from a bright but slightly frosty Coventry . 😀

We be off sailing in about 15mins . Wish me luck .


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2022)

Exlaser2 said:


> Morning all from a bright but slightly frosty Coventry . 😀
> 
> We be off sailing in about 15mins . Wish me luck .



Enjoy your day.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2022)

Morning. Long lie, quick cuppa then a walk done. It was good to get out. Cold and clear but there is cloud gathering now and we are forecast some sleet/snow showers soon.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Dec 2022)

Nice day yesterday.

After 3 very late nights going to bed we called it a day just after midnight and are still in bed. Me surfing she snoring. 😁


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice day yesterday.
> 
> After 3 very late nights going to bed we called it a day just after midnight and are still in bed. Me surfing she snoring. 😁


Three previous late night(early morning in your case) finishes, you started Christmas on Thursday!


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2022)




----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


>



How many mince pies have you eaten then?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

@Dave7 this one's for you


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 this one's for you
> 
> View attachment 672341



I have some Gastro chips in the freezer. Just marketing blurb for thicker cut I think. Might have chips and egg for my tea tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (26 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 this one's for you
> 
> View attachment 672341



Many thanks


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Many thanks


You'll be braving the Boxing Day sales to get some of Aunt Bessie's finest?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

Listless? Tired? At a loose end after Christmas?

Yay!!! Blackburn Rovers are on the telly at 12.30. Magic! Only just found out.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Listless? Tired? At a loose end after Christmas?
> 
> Yay!!! Blackburn Rovers are on the telly at 12.30. Magic! Only just found out.


Won't that only make you feel worse when they loose?


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Listless? Tired? At a loose end after Christmas?
> 
> Yay!!! Blackburn Rovers are on the telly at 12.30. Magic! Only just found out.



So are Brentford v Spurs. 12.30 ko.


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2022)

MrsP's friend has a cold so will come on Thursday instead. 
I am now contemplating when to cook the bubble and squeak to go with the cold turkey and gammon, with various pickles.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2022)

I have no idea what we are having to eat today.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Won't that only make you feel worse when they loose?



Pessimist.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea what we are having to eat today.



I can't even think about eating...........though did have a croissant for breakfast.......


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> So are Brentford v Spurs. 12.30 ko.



That's your lunchtime sorted.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> So are Brentford v Spurs. 12.30 ko.



Coventry Rugby are playing this afternoon, Nottingham. Coventry Road Club are holding their Boxing day cycle cross, started at 11.


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2022)

Blimey! I actually managed to lose weight on Christmas day.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! I actually managed to lose weight on Christmas day.



Just the one egg yesterday?


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Blimey! I actually managed to lose weight on Christmas day.



I daren't get on the scales, they'll probably tell me one at a time please.


----------



## Paulus (26 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I can't even think about eating...........though did have a croissant for breakfast.......



I've had a clementine so far.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> How many mince pies have you eaten then?



None .... I suppose if you eat them all the year round they are not a treat


----------



## numbnuts (26 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea what we are having to eat today.




I got up late this morning so I've just had scrambeled eggs on toast and black pudding


----------



## sevenfourate (26 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Homemade Xmas cake.
> 
> View attachment 672301



Thicker ‘covering’ there on that cake; than most Americans have experienced in the recent Bomb Cyclone 😆

Looks lush !!


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> I've had a clementine so far.



I've just had my first mince pie. Aldi all butter, very good indeed.

Weather is weird here, rain, bright sun, hail, more sum. The local TT 10 was called off due partial flooding and surface water.

This isn't a great game of football. 🥺 Not great for your boys either.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2022)

We settled for ham sandwiches in the end


----------



## PaulSB (26 Dec 2022)

Hmmmmm. We lost. Now it's Mrs P's choice of viewing.............Mary Poppins..........again. I think I will go for a walk.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We settled for ham sandwiches in the end



We've had a full roast pork dinner, roasties, stuffing, mixed veg and yorkshire puds, followed up with minced pies and custard, I'll lay out a buffet later.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> We've had a full roast pork dinner, roasties, stuffing, mixed veg and yorkshire puds, followed up with minced pies and custard, [/B]I'll lay out a buffet later.[/B]


Lay on the settee/sofa instead.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> None .... I suppose if you eat them all the year round they are not a treat


Look at it this way, at least you never broke the law, if you had none to eat yesterday.


----------



## Dirk (26 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Just the one egg yesterday?



Nope....I had two and they were both double yolkers.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2022)

A win for Coventry Rugby, they beat Nottingham 45 - 17 away, I thought they were playing Richmond for some reason.


----------



## gavroche (26 Dec 2022)

Good evening all. Had far too much food over Christmas and sure I have put on a few pounds as I haven't been on the bike since December 9th but hoping to have one last ride before the end of the year, weather allowing.
I am sure I am not the only one of us retirees in that position, am I?
In Tean today and back home tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2022)

gavroche said:


> Good evening all. Had far too much food over Christmas and sure I have put on a few pounds as I haven't been on the bike since December 9th but hoping to have one last ride before the end of the year, weather allowing.
> I am sure I am not the only one of us retirees in that position, am I?
> In Tean today and back home tomorrow.



I’m even worse. Last ride was 21st November and have also put on a bit of lard 

I watched Death in Paradise but it was only so so. Not keen on some of the new cast.

It’s gone all sparkly out there again.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

Expecting snow overnight round these parts.

Weather forecaster's disagree.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Dec 2022)

Very annoying thing this afternoon
Wife's sister always puts on a spread on Boxing day for the whole family

This year her husband decided that he 'needed' to go to work - he is a taxi driver so works when he wants/needs to

anyway - he didn't show all afternoon
then he turned up about 7 p.m. after some people had started to go home
- walked in and I said hello
he took one look at me , said hello and immediately asked where my car was
it was parked on the opposite side of the road and down a bit because I left room for people who would be arriving with kids

the b****r had probably only turned up because he though all the visitors had gone - especially me and my wife!!!!
mind you we have nothing in common - and I can;t talk to him as he it by far the thickest person I have ever known - and having taught many many kids that is saying quite a lot!!!!

when I mentioned it on the way home my wife was not in the least surprised

posting here to get it off my chest as I am still annoyed - and he will never see it here!


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

Watching one of those perennial Christmas movies, Zulu!

Not seen Die Hard this year.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Watching one of those perennial Christmas movies, Zulu!
> 
> Not seen Die Hard this year.



Watched Zulu on YouTube last week. I had forgotten what a great film it is.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2022)

gavroche said:


> Good evening all. Had far too much food over Christmas and sure I have put on a few pounds as I haven't been on the bike since December 9th but hoping to have one last ride before the end of the year, weather allowing.
> I am sure I am not the only one of us retirees in that position, am I?
> In Tean today and back home tomorrow.



No, you're not. My last ride was December 5th when I crashed on a diesel spill badly bruising my left hand, then slipped on ice a few days later and fell on the same hand. The hand still gets stiff and aches but I've got a full range of movement without real discomfort.

Certainly too much food and not enough exercise in the last three weeks. Something I'm planning to address as soon as we get some weather - forecast for week is roughly 60-80% rain during daylight hours till Saturday.........when it drops to 40% 🤣


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m even worse. Last ride was 21st November and have also put on a bit of lard
> 
> I watched Death in Paradise but it was only so so. Not keen on some of the new cast.
> 
> It’s gone all sparkly out there again.



Talking about 'lard' we watched Death in Paradise......1st time ever. Can't believe the state of Don Warrington or Les Dennis.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Watched Zulu on YouTube last week. I had forgotten what a great film it is.



We have that on DVD and plan to watch it again soon.
I am always careful to skip that part with nubile young semi nude dancers though.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Dec 2022)

Pitch black outside...... thought it was supposed to get lighter/earlier.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We have that on DVD and plan to watch it again soon.
> I am always careful to skip that part with nubile young semi nude dancers though.



Of course. Don't know how old I was when I first saw the film, 11/12 maybe. Watching last week I was struck by how long the opening scenes focused on young women's breasts. For 1964 that was? What? I'm not quite sure other than it must've been meant to be of "interest."


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks, our lad goes back today, looking at his pile of presents I reckon he's going to need a porter, then we're entering that strange period between Xmas and New Year.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2022)

Cooooeeeeee. 6 deg here. We had rain last night and more to come today

I saw Die Hard 4 the other night. Thank god I didn't see Freaking Zulu. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (27 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. 
The bin lorries have come down the road this morning. 
I've got a nice cold, runny nose and the cough that is doing the rounds at the moment.
I'm going to wrap up and get out on the bike later on and try to sweat it out .
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2022)

Morning. I lay in bed as long as my achy hips would allow. 

It’s freezing and the roads and pavements are white and sparkly. There is also snow forecast soon. Not sure if I’ll have time for a quick walk before it arrive.


----------



## Dirk (27 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Might do some stuff today...........then again, I might not.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2022)

Its another pottering/slobbing day for me.


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> We have that on DVD and plan to watch it again soon.
> *I am always careful to skip that part with nubile young semi nude dancers though.*



Yeah, yeah, we believe you 



PaulSB said:


> Of course. Don't know how old I was when I first saw the film, 11/12 maybe. Watching last week *I was struck by how long the opening scenes focused on young women's breasts. For 1964 that was? What? I'm not quite sure other than it must've been meant to be of "interest."*



That is what passed for "sex education" in the 1960s, as I recall 

Just off to open up Youtube, for a bit of revision


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Yeah, yeah, we believe you
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In olden days, a glimpse of stocking
Was looked on as something shocking. 
But now, God knows, 
Anything goes.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2022)

Back from my walk. Just the riverside trail as it’s dodgy underfoot. The snow started not long after I set off, just gently at first but it’s heavier now. 

Porridge and banana time now.


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2022)

Good morning. Wet, cold, dark, windy,.......

I've been up and about since 3.00am. What is this sleep thing? Knocked about on here. Various jobs done, ironing, tidying after Christmas etc. Finally headed up to the loft room for 90 minutes 💤💤 and feel much better for it.

#3 son bought us tickets to see Peter Kay  in September 2024!!!!! Clearly he thinks I'll make it past 70 🤣👍

#2 son goes home this afternoon and like @dave r we enter the strange in-between period. Weather is shite for next few days so riding is off the agenda.

I have ceiling lights to fit next. This should be simple 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> #3 son bought us tickets to see Peter Kay  in September 2024!!!!! Clearly he thinks I'll make it past 70 🤣👍



Sometimes looking at Peter Kay I think you have much more chance of surviving another year than he does!


----------



## pawl (27 Dec 2022)

45 mins on the turbo


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Sometimes looking at Peter Kay I think you have much more chance of surviving another year than he does!



I shall want a refund then......its my Christmas pressie.....


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2022)

Sausages today. No idea what else we will have but sausage it is


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Three previous late night(early morning in your case) finishes, you started Christmas on Thursday!



Effectively, yes. 3 very late night (4am, 5am, 3.30am) parties for two. 😁


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> 45 mins on the turbo



You are a legend - 30 minutes absolute maximum for me.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Wet, cold, dark, windy,.......
> 
> I've been up and about since 3.00am. *What is this sleep thing?* Knocked about on here. Various jobs done, ironing, tidying after Christmas etc. Finally headed up to the loft room for 90 minutes 💤💤 and feel much better for it.
> 
> ...


*Sleep is a normal, reversible, recurrent state of reduced responsiveness to external stimulation accompanied by complex and predictable changes in physiology. *

I think it's overrated though.


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Sausages today. No idea what else we will have but sausage it is



Sandwiches for us, I had leftover tinned salmon in mine, back to normal routine now, main meal in the evening, I've been looking around the kitchen and we only made a small dent in the food we brought for Xmas.


----------



## pawl (27 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You are a legend - 30 minutes absolute maximum for me.



I’ve been called a lot of things but never a legend .Thank you.You have made my day


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Dec 2022)

We’ve been for a walk from our hotel to our daughters house following Leeds “ definitive paths “, a bit of a convoluted amble.
Stopped off in Chapel Allerton for lunch of tabbouleh with halloumi. Really enjoyed it after all the rich food of last few days.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2022)

Another book finished. I think I’ve read four in as many days.

Snow is still lying out there anyway so I have no wish to trudge my way through it.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another book finished. I think I’ve read four in as many days.
> 
> Snow is still lying out there anyway so I have no wish to trudge my way through it.


You still got your ski's?


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2022)

One for @Dirk 

https://www.bbc.com/travel/article/..._link_origin=BBC_News&at_campaign=Social_Flow


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Dec 2022)

During our earlier walk we spotted a large bird of prey circling overhead, it looked to have a very big wingspan.


----------



## PaulSB (27 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Sausages today. No idea what else we will have but sausage it is



Mash and onion gravy. Only way to do it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> During our earlier walk we spotted a large bird of prey circling overhead, it looked to have a very big wingspan.


UPDATE: 
I took a video on my phone, played it back and then went on the RSPB website to try to identify it. I’m sure it was a Red Kite 😮 
( Meanwood / Chapel Allerton area of Leeds )


----------



## Paulus (27 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> During our earlier walk we spotted a large bird of prey circling overhead, it looked to have a very big wingspan.



Could it of been a Red Kite, or a Buzzard?


----------



## Paulus (27 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> UPDATE:
> I took a video on my phone, played it back and then went on the RSPB website to try to identify it. I’m sure it was a Red Kite 😮
> ( Meanwood / Chapel Allerton area of Leeds )



Kites are now quite common in parts of the country. Beautiful birds, with a six foot wingspan when fully grown.
Contrary to what some people think, they mainly live of off carrion that they sense from a mile or more away with their excellent eyesight.


----------



## postman (27 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> UPDATE:
> I took a video on my phone, played it back and then went on the RSPB website to try to identify it. I’m sure it was a Red Kite 😮
> ( Meanwood / Chapel Allerton area of Leeds )


You are in mine and Vernon's area.During better weather there can be up to six of them all at once,its an incredible sight.It is said in this area a caretaker at a local school throws out food from the kitchens at closing time,its about them we see them.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Dec 2022)

The red kites have been increasing in these parts for a while. There was a cafe near Aberystwyth called the ref kite cafe. The owners used to feed them. They attracted lots of touristy people.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Dec 2022)

I've got a kite 1.8 m amd 2.5 m


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a kite 1.8 m amd 2.5 m



Ah, but is it red?


----------



## Paulus (27 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ah, but is it red?



Beat me to it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The red kites have been increasing in these parts for a while. There was a cafe near Aberystwyth called the ref kite cafe. The owners used to feed them. They attracted lots of touristy people.



In the year of the Halle - Bop comet I did the Rhayader 20. There was a Red Kite centre there.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ah, but is it red?



 multi colour


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> UPDATE:
> I took a video on my phone, played it back and then went on the RSPB website to try to identify it. I’m sure it was a Red Kite 😮
> ( Meanwood / Chapel Allerton area of Leeds )



We get quite a lot here. Quite easy to tell with the v shaped tail.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> During our earlier walk we spotted a large bird of prey circling overhead, it looked to have a very big wingspan.


That may have been one of the police drones. Keeping an eye on you!


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2022)

Our lads on his way home now, I drove him to the station after tea, he was loaded up like a pack horse, its here tonight.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Our lads on his way home now, I drove him to the station after tea, he was loaded up like a pack horse, its here tonight.


Much the same here, rainwise. Wind?


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Much the same here, rainwise. Wind?



Yes, cold, wet and windy, our lad got home safely, he text me to let me know.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, cold, wet and windy, our lad got home safely, he text me to let me know.


Rain has eased, up here, for now. With just the odd gust.
Good to hear he got home safe.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2022)

I will say good morning although its only 0545. TBH I have been up since 0400....... I will be going back shortly.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> The red kites have been increasing in these parts for a while. There was a cafe near Aberystwyth called the ref kite cafe. The owners used to feed them. They attracted lots of touristy people.



A good friend, sadly no longer with us, lived in Aberystwyth. Something like 25/30 years ago we went to stay for the weekend. My memory is a bit hazy on this. Mrs P and I went for a walk, perhaps near Devil's Bridge? We were wandering on a hill top/escarpment and this chap came rushing towards us and said words to the effect.

"The kites are displaying. Hurry."

We went for a look but couldn't see anything and wondered what all the fuss was about. Got back to our friend's house and told her the story. Shrieks of laughter from her, "He meant red kites, they're birds."

Well you learn a little every day.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> That may have been one of the police drones. Keeping an eye on you!



Not border control then?


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Dec 2022)

And off we go, heading back to Poole via an overnight stay with son, his wife and our granddaughter in London. 
Been great catching up with family.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2022)

Coooeoeeee. 8 deg abd raining for us. Its been raining all night here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2022)

Good morning people, to dark to tell what its doing outside yet, I've got a new tablet to pick up today.


----------



## Paulus (28 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. 
Its dark, windy and raining outside, and it's due to last most of the day. Not the dark but the wind and rain.
Wordle, word hurdle, quordle, met-ro-dle and heardle 70's all completed in under 10 minutes. 
This evening we are meeting up with a group of friend in Hatfield, for a meal and a natter. A lot of them are now scattered around the country. 
Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Off for a bit of shopping later.
Don't see too many Red Kites here, but we've got Ospreys on the estuary.


----------



## pawl (28 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, to dark to tell what its doing outside yet, I've got a new tablet to pick up today.



Shall or not say it.Yes I will.To be taken with food and water


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2022)

Hi


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2022)

Back in the land of the living now (I think).
I have to sort the bins out shortly......tbh I have lost track of which one is being collected.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Hi



Hi


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Shall or not say it.Yes I will.To be taken with food and water



https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9511071?clickSR=slp:term:lenovo 11 tablet:1:97:1


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2022)

Morning. Yesterday’s snow is still lying around and the pavements are treacherous. I took the blue bin out and thought I would try a walk but only managed a careful walk around the block and gave up. 

Guess it will be more ipad and reading then.

4 years today since I lost dad. It’s gone past so quickly. It sometimes still feels like it was only months ago.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> Its dark, windy and raining outside, and it's due to last most of the day. Not the dark but the wind and rain.
> Wordle, word hurdle, quordle, met-ro-dle and heardle 70's all completed in under 10 minutes.
> This evening we are meeting up with a group of friend in Hatfield, for a meal and a natter. A lot of them are now scattered around the country.
> Enjoy your day everyone



Weaver. Wordle and Dordle completed here.


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Hi



Where ya bin?


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Where ya bin?



I haven't got a bin, just black plasitc bags that I have to buy


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Back in the land of the living now (I think).
> I have to sort the bins out shortly......tbh I have lost track of which one is being collected.



Blue and brown today


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2022)

Good day. It's raining. I didn't think it could get any wetter but it has. Stove is lit and I've settled in for admin stuff. Today I have to create the cycle club ride calendar for 2023 - +/- 160 rides and routes to sort. I've been asked to change the approach for 2023 so everyone always has a choice between a flat or hilly ride, some forays into darkest Cheshire and I think I might throw in a couple of centuries.........................that'll learn 'em!! Takes a lot of time but does mean all the rides are covered in one go rather than having to think about it every week.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Not border control then?


If he's made Leeds, it means he's slipped past border control.
Up by train, one of the first station stops will have been Sheffield. They should have got him there at least.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Hi


Owdo


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2022)

Tomorrow is bin day for us so Mr WD will take the bins up today. Ti's exciting stuff this bin lark


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Tomorrow is bin day for us so Mr WD will take the bins up today. Ti's exciting stuff this bin lark


Now yer see, yer gone and misplaced yer glottal stop.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Blue and brown today



At the risk of sounding like Mr NNs we don't have a brown bin.
Today appears to be blue which is recycled. I confess it sounded like a lot of bottles rattling around in there


----------



## Paulus (28 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Weaver. Wordle and Dordle completed here.



My friend down the road does all the wordle type quizzes, plus Nerdle and bi-nerdle. He used to work in a bank and is a numbers geek.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good day. It's raining. I didn't think it could get any wetter but it has. Stove is lit and I've settled in for admin stuff. Today I have to create the cycle club ride calendar for 2023 - +/- 160 rides and routes to sort. I've been asked to change the approach for 2023 so everyone always has a choice between a flat or hilly ride, some forays into darkest Cheshire and I think I might throw in a couple of centuries.........................that'll learn 'em!! Takes a lot of time but does mean all the rides are covered in one go rather than having to think about it every week.



Sounds like a lot of hard work


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Sounds like a lot of hard work



Yes, it is but the alternative is chaos...............................


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Yes, it is but the alternative is chaos...............................


And what's wrong with chaos?


----------



## PaulSB (28 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> And what's wrong with chaos?



Nowt............................so long as it's organised chaos.....................


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Dec 2022)

Right - so yesterday I noticed a 2 hours gap in the rain so I went out on my bike

got wet

last night I checked for today and it was due to rain all day so I didn;t look out properly
Met Office has changed its mind and now says it is sort of 'might rain' most of the day

might be able to go out after lunch - but will probably get wet again

anyway - also checked when MOT is due and hence service

OH ****
due on 8th Jan and garage is closed until New Year
no idea what kind of service is needed so I can't ring them but car is needed for several thing fist week or two of the new year
so booked an 'interim' service online assuming it will be OK

annoying how MOTs used to start when the old one ended but changed at some point to go for one year from when they are done
hence they creep earlier in the year over time - which in my case means it has 
a) got into the Christmas area
b) has crept away from the Road Tax (yes yes yes - I know) date


----------



## rustybolts (28 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Hi




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PhH0hIsK2s


----------



## pawl (28 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9511071?clickSR=slp:term:lenovo 11 tablet:1:97:1



Looks a good piece of kit.I am considering changing my Apple pad Might have a look at that


----------



## pawl (28 Dec 2022)

I’m getting jealous You lot with multi bin collection Ours today is just the non recyclable 
I’ll get my own back next Wednesday.Garden waste bin and recyclable bin bottles,tins plastic Marmite jars


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2022)

We have leftover sausages from yesterday sosausage with pasta and past sauce for us. Cheap, easy and quick.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2022)

rustybolts said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PhH0hIsK2s


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2022)

That’s us finally getting a gritter along our street. I know they concentrate on main roads and bus routes first, but we all pay the same council tax.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s us finally getting a gritter along our street. I know they concentrate on main roads and bus routes first, but we all pay the same council tax.



Same situation here - once in 26 years of living here the lane eventually was gritted.

We don't get a no streetlight reduction either.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> I’m getting jealous You lot with multi bin collection Ours today is just the non recyclable
> I’ll get my own back next Wednesday.Garden waste bin and recyclable bin bottles,tins plastic Marmite jars



Our garden waste finished weeks ago.


----------



## rustybolts (28 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Hi



Hope your 2023 bread making is very fruitful !


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have leftover sausages from yesterday so sausage with pasta and *past sauce* for us. Cheap, easy and quick.


What's it past?


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Hope your 2023 bread making is very fruitful !


Why would he make a fruity loaf?

Can you do a spotted dick in a bread maker??


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Hope your 2023 bread making is very fruitful !



I made one today


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> What's it past?





Its sellby date, a bit like me.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Same situation here - once in 26 years of living here the lane eventually was gritted.
> 
> We don't get a no streetlight reduction either.





We have never had a gritter up here, and we don't have street lights either as its a tiny lane just wide enough for 1 car


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why would he make a fruity loaf?
> 
> Can you do a spotted dick in a bread maker??



I have made a fruit loaf in the past
as for spotted dick no, that has to be steamed, but I think you can do them in the microwave


----------



## numbnuts (28 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> We have never had a gritter up here, and we don't have street lights either as its a tiny lane just wide enough for 1 car




We don't get any gritters either, when it snows the buses just bypass the whole village, if you can't walk to the main road tough.
If you complain to the council all they say is “our priority is to keep the motorway clear” or “we have no drivers”


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Dec 2022)

Just put some recycling in the bin and realised it is nearly full

which is unusual - normally only about half full on a big week
but I remembered that I offered to take a bin bag full of stuff from the grandkids house
turns out 3 kids generate a lot of rubbish on Christmas day

Anyway - turns out next blue bin day is Saturday

Green bin has been full for weeks - next collection is near the end of Febuary - so any more is getting lobbed over the fence into the woods!


----------



## pawl (28 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Our garden waste finished weeks ago.



Ours restarts next Wednesday.Doubt there will be much in it other than the Christmas tree


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s us finally getting a gritter along our street. I know they concentrate on main roads and bus routes first, but we all pay the same council tax.



A gritter! You lucky person. We have lived here for 35 years, never had a gritter in the street. We have once had a street sweeper 😊


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> A grittet! You lucky person. We have lived here for 35 years, never had a gritter in the street. We have once had a street sweeper 😊





Never had one of those either


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2022)

First post on CC on the new tablet, its a bit nippy compared to the old one, musics nice on it, I'm listening to an Elvis Presley play list on my Bluetooth headset, it upgraded to Android 12 when I first switched it on, I've just got to change the pink theme and get a case for it, pleased so far.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> First post on CC on the new tablet, its a bit nippy compared to the old one, musics nice on it, I'm listening to an Elvis Presley play list on my Bluetooth headset, it upgraded to Android 12 when I first switched it on, I've just got to change the pink theme and get a case for it, pleased so far.





What tablet did you get?


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> What tablet did you get?



Lenovo P11 plus

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9511071?clickSR=slp:term:lenovo 11 tablet:1:97:1


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Lenovo P11 plus
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9511071?clickSR=slp:term:lenovo 11 tablet:1:97:1



Nice!


----------



## rustybolts (28 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Tomorrow is bin day for us so Mr WD will take the bins up today. Ti's exciting stuff this bin lark



Got a bill for 2023 bins collection , its 399 Euro this year !


----------



## Exlaser2 (28 Dec 2022)

Night night everyone.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2022)

A decent sleep last night......legs gave me some pain early ours then eased up.

Yesterdays planned roast meal was a failure. I took it out of the freezer the day before but it failed to defrost.......we ended up with a chippy meal (fish, chips n MUSHY peas). So guess what we are on today


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2022)

Morning all 

Our binmen didn't turn up as scheduled yesterday, so yet another email to the council. 😠
Off to ALDI this morning.
Looks like it'll be raining all day.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2022)

Coooooeeee. 7 deg here. Its finally stopped raining after 24 hours.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2022)

Good morning people, crap night, most of them are but this one was worse than usual, I'll need a nap later.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2022)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Our binmen didn't turn up as scheduled yesterday, so yet another email to the council. 😠
> Off to ALDI this morning.
> Looks like it'll be raining all day.



Some collections were put back a day due to the public holidays. Did you check their website?


Morning. I thought I was going to get an early walk but I can see the road glistening so will give it a miss just now.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Some collections were put back a day due to the public holidays. Did you check their website?
> 
> 
> Morning. I thought I was going to get an early walk but I can see the road glistening so will give it a miss just now.





I think my bin collection has been put back a day as well.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think my bin collection has been put back a day as well.



We get a callander which shows today as blue bins......suppose that doesn't mean much though.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Dec 2022)

Mornin'. The wind is howling like a howly thing and rain hitting the windows like machine gunfire. Another day in paradise Lancashire. 🤔 Seven hours straight sleep which is very good but I'll try for a nap later.

Still more work to do on the ride calendar, the hovering needs doing, meds to collect and there's a forecast break in the rain around lunchtime so I'll walk over the hill to collect those.

Rovers are at home tonight. We will go but I've no great enthusiasm for it and suspect #1 son won't bother with the 45 minute drive to get here.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Mornin'. The wind is howling like a howly thing and rain hitting the windows like machine gunfire. Another day in paradise Lancashire. 🤔 Seven hours straight sleep which is very good but I'll try for a nap later.
> 
> Still more work to do on the ride calendar, the hovering needs doing, meds to collect and there's a forecast break in the rain around lunchtime so I'll walk over the hill to collect those.
> 
> Rovers are at home tonight. We will go but I've no great enthusiasm for it and suspect #1 son won't bother with the 45 minute drive to get here.



Hovering is a good trick if you can do it.


----------



## Dirk (29 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Some collections were put back a day due to the public holidays. Did you check their website?



The schedule they published said they were picking up yesterday.


----------



## pawl (29 Dec 2022)

HinckleyAnd Bosworth publish a calendar every year for bin collections. Just download it and print it.

Jobs a good un .


----------



## sevenfourate (29 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Lenovo P11 plus
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9511071?clickSR=slp:term:lenovo 11 tablet:1:97:1



Reviews generally read really well ! About the only detrimental comments I’ve read have been about weight. And that it’s quite heavy ? 

I have a 15” laptop I use while lounging in the front room. And dislike it for the ‘weight’ of it. So am considering a smaller / tablet.

How are you finding the Lenovo weight wise ?


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2022)

, not much happening today


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2022)

sevenfourate said:


> Reviews generally read really well ! About the only detrimental comments I’ve read have been about weight. And that it’s quite heavy ?
> 
> I have a 15” laptop I use while lounging in the front room. And dislike it for the ‘weight’ of it. So am considering a smaller / tablet.
> 
> How are you finding the Lenovo weight wise ?





I always go for Samsung tablets. Not as light as some, but I don't like flimsy stuff. Never had any problems with them.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2022)

sevenfourate said:


> Reviews generally read really well ! About the only detrimental comments I’ve read have been about weight. And that it’s quite heavy ?
> 
> I have a 15” laptop I use while lounging in the front room. And dislike it for the ‘weight’ of it. So am considering a smaller / tablet.
> 
> How are you finding the Lenovo weight wise ?



I've not noticed it, it's a little heavier than the 10" Lenovo I've been using if I hold them one in each hand but I've not noticed it whilst using it. .


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I always go for Samsung tablets. Not as light as some, but I don't like flimsy stuff. Never had any problems with them.



I like Samsung as well as Lenovo but the last Samsung tablet I had only lasted ten months before the display went faulty and I had to return it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> HinckleyAnd Bosworth publish a calendar every year for bin collections. Just download it and print it.
> 
> Jobs a good un .


Be no good for me though, so I won't do either of those.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Dec 2022)

sevenfourate said:


> Reviews generally read really well ! About the only detrimental comments I’ve read have been about weight. And that it’s quite heavy ?
> 
> I have a 15” laptop I use while lounging in the front room. And dislike it for the ‘weight’ of it. So am considering a smaller / tablet.
> 
> How are you finding the Lenovo weight wise ?



Our Galaxy S7 Lite weighs 360g against the Lenovo at 490g.

The Galaxy feels nice and chunky so I would get on with the Lenovo too - It's only a few ounces more and I like a bit of heft in products. Not that anyone will really notice the additional small amount of weight.

Many reviews contain negative dross often by tech review sites who compare everything to the latest and greatest.

We just replaced our Huawei phones with a pair of Galaxy S13's (£190 down to £130 - absolute bargain) and some of the tech reviews said the chip used was slow and laggy.

Seriously! It's a very competent phone and we've never seen any sign of slowness or laggyness (word?).


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> , not much happening today


You get that leak fixed yet?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2022)

It’s raining


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s raining



Hissing down here - and I have volunteered for the Aldi run too.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You get that leak fixed yet?



what leak


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s raining



When I walked down the shop to get our papers the sun was shining and it was raining at the same time.  I wasn't impressed, I've got sheets on the line.


----------



## Paulus (29 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> When I walked down the shop to get our papers the sun was shining and it was raining at the same time.  I wasn't impressed, I've got sheets on the line.



Same here, it's windy, but sunny and the odd shower, all at the same time.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2022)

Raining and windy here


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2022)

We got  and 9.2c


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> what leak


Thought you had a shower leaking into the flat below, or you were the flat below?

Maybe not.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Raining and windy here



Cold windy and sunny now, we're out to lunch, Casilax in Roland ave, we don't need to go out to lunch, we've got enough food in the house for a six month siege, but my Good Lady wanted to and she hasn't been out the house since Saturday so I agreed to it.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Thought you had a shower leaking into the flat below, or you were the flat below?
> 
> Maybe not.



That was a long time ago all fixed now thanks


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> That was a long time ago all fixed now thanks


Good to hear.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2022)

Fish pie with spinach for lunch, can't wait until Friday


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Fish pie with spinach for lunch, can't wait until Friday



MrsD likes fish pie. I just find it too errhh fishy.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2022)

We are going to have crackers with camembert for lunch. Hopefully have the roast meal later.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2022)

Fish and chips for us today.

And we now have haily rain Instead of just rain. Makes a change I suppose


----------



## numbnuts (29 Dec 2022)

.......with home made chocolate pudding and chocolate sauce and a


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Fish and chips for us today.
> 
> And we now have haily rain Instead of just rain. Makes a change I suppose



Which is worse......haily rain or rainy hail


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Which is worse......haily rain or rainy hail





I would be hard-pressed to choose between them


----------



## Paulus (29 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> MrsD likes fish pie. I just find it too errhh fishy.



A bit like fish then.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Fish and chips for us today.





numbnuts said:


> .......with home made chocolate pudding and chocolate sauce and a


You deliver?


----------



## Dave7 (29 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> A bit like fish then.



I had fish n chips yesterday and enjoyed it.
I enjoy cod or salmon etc.
I think its the smell of fish pie that is too strong for me.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2022)

Dave7 said:


> I had fish n chips yesterday and enjoyed it.
> I enjoy cod or salmon etc.
> I think its the smell of fish pie that is too strong for me.


Too fishy smelling?


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2022)

Good morning. VERY dark here.
Bit of a blow yesterday. As I have said, our son is chef and 50% owner of a pub/restaurant.
He said for a while that he is unwell and it came to a head yesterday and one of the regulars took him to A&E.
They put him in an isolation ward and eventually diagnosed him with double flu (2 strains ?) plus a chest infection.
We were supposed to be there this weekend but he is out of the game for a few weeks.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2022)

Cooooooeeeee. Dark and raining again all night with high winds as well.

So that's it. Slobbing again  

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2022)

Morning all  

Yay........you know what. 
Blowin' a hoolie out there, dark & damp.
Off out on the Bus to Barnstaple around 11 am to sample the cornucopia of culinary delights at Wetherspoons (well, the beer's good anyway).
Arranged to go over to Minehead on New Year's Day to stay over with our mates.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2022)

How exciting. The bin men are here. It did say that the bins would be emptied a day later than normal, but here any excuse not to empty the bins is an opportunity the bin men do not miss out on. I am truly surprised the bins have been emptied. Well done Powys bin men


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2022)

Is anyone else having problems with the emoji? It's only showing the most recent ones I've used and won't show all of them


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2022)

Morning. Overnight snow has now turned to heavy rain which is to be on for the day. It’s a wet, slushy mess to walk in but I have just got back from the supermarket while it was quiet so at least that’s done. Can’t see me being back out 

Oh, and I see what you mean by the emojis. Same here but I think Shaun is working on various stuff behind the scenes just now so it’s maybe that.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the emoji? It's only showing the most recent ones I've used and won't show all of them
> 
> View attachment 672692



They've changed the smillies, they are no longer across the bottom of the reply box, instead we've got a window that opens and we scroll through or use the search box in the window.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> They've changed the smillies, they are no longer across the bottom of the reply box, instead we've got a window that opens and we scroll through or use the search box in the window.





Mine won't scroll. Lol


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mine won't scroll. Lol



Sounds like a job for site support


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Mine won't scroll. Lol



Mine does, but I hadn’t noticed until Dave said.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2022)

Early morning supermarket run done, I was in Bedworth Tesco's at quarter past eight, it was nice and quiet just how I like it, out in a bit to go down Coventry market, its a cold wet day here.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Dec 2022)

Morning
Just been to see the diabetic nurse, my blood sugar is up  and she wants me to cut down on sweet things Boo Hoo and they want me to be on a low dose of metformin as well, but the good news everything else was OK, except for the numbness in my feet, this happened when I damaged my spine way back in 1989, but the numbness has got worse.....still it goes with my name


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2022)

Oooh. Oooh. I can scroll now.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Sounds like a job for site support



There's a thread about it in the Support section. Works OK here and the range has increased significantly but I generally use the ones which come with my keyboard.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> There's a thread about it in the Support section. Works OK here and the range has increased significantly but I generally use the ones which come with my keyboard.



It works fine here as well but I prefer the old way of doing it.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2022)

Good morning. Why do we say "good?" Hmmm??? It's blowing a gale and pissing down - again. We had a ride planned, subject to weather, so yet another one abandoned. I'm getting frustrated.

Today then? On NYE there's a village party for +/- 50. It will be a very good night. I'm helping with the bar 6.30 - 7.30 and contributing food. It's sort of a Jacob's Join but I'm not sure many will do more than pop to the supermarket. I'm making a casserole type dish called Red Hot Beef, it's the colour not the spices. Very easy, tastes great and is always better for being made the day before and reheated. A slow cooker recipe. I need to pop out for some stewing steak and mushrooms. Get that going and then I have to chase a £55 refund from Galibier. They've sent proof it has been paid, nothing has arrived........................


----------



## PaulSB (30 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> It works fine here as well but I prefer the old way of doing it.



Yep, agree.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning
> Just been to see the diabetic nurse, my blood sugar is up  and she wants me to cut down on sweet things Boo Hoo and they want me to be on a low dose of metformin as well, but the good news everything else was OK, except for the numbness in my feet, this happened when I damaged my spine way back in 1989, but the numbness has got worse.....still it goes with my name



I am plagued by that too. A mixture of herniated discs and whatever further damage my two bouts of sciatica did. I have numb areas down both legs and along the side of my feet and little toe. It’s obviously not going to get any better now after all this time, if anything it’s maybe slightly worse and affects my leg strength.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Good morning. Why do we say "good?" Hmmm??? It's blowing a gale and pissing down - again. We had a ride planned, subject to weather, so yet another one abandoned. I'm getting frustrated.
> 
> Today then? On NYE there's a village party for +/- 50. It will be a very good night. I'm helping with the bar 6.30 - 7.30 and contributing food. It's sort of a *Jacob's Join *but I'm not sure many will do more than pop to the supermarket. I'm making a casserole type dish called Red Hot Beef, it's the colour not the spices. Very easy, tastes great and is always better for being made the day before and reheated. A slow cooker recipe. I need to pop out for some stewing steak and mushrooms. Get that going and then I have to chase a £55 refund from Galibier. They've sent proof it has been paid, nothing has arrived........................



Jacob's Join?
Not heard that one before - had to Google it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Dec 2022)

For those who haven't read the Site Support post by Shaun - the Smiley changes were outside his control.


----------



## pawl (30 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am plagued by that too. A mixture of herniated discs and whatever further damage my two bouts of sciatica did. I have numb areas down both legs and along the side of my feet and little toe. It’s obviously not going to get any better now after all this time, if anything it’s maybe slightly worse and affects my leg strength.



I’m a member of that club.walking I use a walking pole on my right side Doesn't affect to much cycling but need a knee support on my right knee plus an application of Ibuprofen Twelve hour gel.
Maine problem is I find it difficult to ride out of the saddle on hills so I may have to walk very steep hills using the bike as a large wheeled Zimmer frame
My symptoms are exactly the same but confined to the right hand side

I had a herniated disc back in 1984 Iwas working on a neurological ward at the time So i knew surgery was only an option in very severe cases .Several visits to an Osteopath gave some relief.


----------



## pawl (30 Dec 2022)

Can we please have the original emojis if that’s what there called back


----------



## Dave7 (30 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Can we please have the original emojis if that’s what there called back


Don't look like......I have none at all.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Can we please have the original emojis if that’s what there called back





Dave7 said:


> Don't look like......I have none at all.


Have a gander at "Help" at the bottom of the page, left hand side.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2022)

Another book finished. There’s nothing on telly I fancy so might just start another one. 

It’s cold, clear and windy here now.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> *Another book finished.* There’s nothing on telly I fancy* so might just start another one. *
> 
> It’s cold, clear and windy here now.


Reading or writing?


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another book finished. There’s nothing on telly I fancy so might just start another one.
> 
> It’s cold, clear and windy here now.



I've been on the I Player watching His Dark Materials, I've also been looking at the Firewall I put on the new tablet trying to figure out what needs internet access and whats just calling home, most of it I know but theres a few that needed checking out, not difficult with an internet search, though theres one I'm not sure of and the search wasn't helpful, configuring a new firewall isn't my favourite job.


----------



## pawl (30 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another book finished. There’s nothing on telly I fancy so might just start another one.
> 
> It’s cold, clear and windy here now.



Last episode of Riptide Quite enjoyed it


----------



## rustybolts (30 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Another book finished. There’s nothing on telly I fancy so might just start another one.
> 
> It’s cold, clear and windy here now.



Mo , any recommendations for good books ? If anybody liked Bernard Cribbins ( I did a lot !) listen to BBC Radio 4 Extra , yesterday was Bernard Cribbins day and featured a a lot of good stuff Bernard starred in . I fell over laughing at "The what on the landing" featuring Bernard , hilarious !


----------



## rustybolts (30 Dec 2022)

Its available to listen to for 29 days


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2022)

rustybolts said:


> Mo , any recommendations for good books ? If anybody liked Bernard Cribbins ( I did a lot !) listen to BBC Radio 4 Extra , yesterday was Bernard Cribbins day and featured a a lot of good stuff Bernard starred in . I fell over laughing at "The what on the landing" featuring Bernard , hilarious !



It’s nearly all crime fiction I enjoy, preferably ones that come as a series that follow on and get to know the characters. Eg Peter James and the DI Roy Grace series, some of which were televised and L J Ross DCI Ryan series. Currently reading Joy Ellis along the same lines where DI Nikki Galena is the main character.

I might give Richard Osman a try sometime too.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I might give Richard Osman a try sometime too.



MrsD said that the last three Richard Osman books she read were entertaining.


----------



## Exlaser2 (31 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I might give Richard Osman a try sometime too.



There is definitely a joke there somewhere lol 😂😂😀

Night night everyone 😀


----------



## Dave7 (31 Dec 2022)

Piddling down here AND as normal its black out there.
I posted elsewhere that we get regular visits from a Muntjac deer** (we back onto a country park). **We know that as people have reported it. 
A noisy little beggar, it wakes us regularly with its calling/moaning. It was on form again last night from midnight onwards 🙁


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2022)

Morning. Cold and sparkly here but dry so hopefully get out for a walk at least.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2022)

Coooooeeee. 8 deg and raining again.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2022)

Good morning from a wet and windy Coventry.


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2022)

Morning all  

MrsD's cooking a turkey today. We'll have it for dinner and will make sarnies from what's left for our walk tomorrow.
Going over to Minehead on New Year's Day and stopping over.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Dec 2022)

Good morning folks,
Fixed our heating not coming on in the morning issues by realising that I’d accidentally selected “ pm “ 😮


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2022)

The rain has stopped but its really misty here.


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2022)

Good morning all 
It's wet and windy outside today.
We are off to some friends this evening for the new years eve bash. We will crash at their place overnight, walk the dogs in the morning before going to their local pub for lunch on new tears day.
I would say happy new year to you all, but I fear as usual it will be a sh**ty as the previous year.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2022)

Chilly riverside trail done and grabbed some more oat milk on the way home. It’s still slippy in bits but at least it looks like staying dry.

I’m not sure if I’ll even bother waiting up to see the new year in. I might just go to my cosy bed and read for a while as the telly is rubbish.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2022)

Morning all


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2022)

Nearly another new year. Bloomin heck. The time is certainly flying by.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Coooooeeee. 8 deg and raining again.
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Be honest, didn't you prefer it when it was colder, but dry, for those ten days?


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Morning all


That's yer last _"Morning all"_ of the year.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Be honest, didn't you prefer it when it was colder, but dry, for those ten days?





Yes. You can have too much rain and we certainly get our fair share that's for sure. 😆


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Dec 2022)

Dreary out there - not inspiring at all.

Bit of a late one last night so feeling tired.

Dossy day on the cards and then the pair of us will go right through the night - we love NYE. 🥳

Was going to kick off with a pub visit but have vetoed that as everyone seems to have a heavy cold at the moment and we don't want it again.

So... playlist is done, a heap of those Indian/Chinese snacks from Morrisons to scoff have been purchased and we have plenty of wine & a bottle of fizz for midnight.

We usually float a Chinese lantern on NYE but the weather doesn't look too conducive. 

***

All the best to all of you for 2023 and I hope you stay healthy - which for us Oldies is the real 'biggie. ❤️🧡💛


----------



## sevenfourate (31 Dec 2022)

I’ve been lurking here and enjoying the leisurely pace of this thread 😎 But with hopefully not too many years left at work yet - my position here at the moment is aspirational rather than being a full participant 🤣

Happy and Healthy 2023 to one and all 🙏


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Nearly another new year. Bloomin heck. The time is certainly flying by.



Flipping scary isn't it - seems like only yesterday that Millenium Bug, with planes falling out of the sky and computers melting down, was in the News. 

Time flies and waits for no one.

Only last night we were talking about 2100 and decided that our grandkids have an outside chance of getting there and the (yet unborn) GGK's should definitely make it. And good luck to them too.

We feel lucky to have witnessed a millenium change and not just a run-of-the-mill century change.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Flipping scary isn't it - seems like only yesterday that Millenium Bug, with planes falling out of the sky and computers melting down, was in the News.
> 
> Time flies and waits for no one.
> 
> ...



I think we ( our generation) has seen the best. Now it seems we are on the other side and I feel sorry for my grandchildren. 

Still. Onwards and hopefully upwards as they say. Marching forward.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think we ( our generation) has seen the best. Now it seems we are on the other side and I feel sorry for my grandchildren.
> 
> Still. Onwards and hopefully upwards as they say. Marching forward.


My grand parents said similar, especially after the Easter Rising and then the War of Independence. 
It were another fifty years before they got electric to their house.


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think we ( our generation) has seen the best. Now it seems we are on the other side and I feel sorry for my grandchildren.
> 
> Still. Onwards and hopefully upwards as they say. Marching forward.




Our generation excepted what the last generation left us
The same as the next generation will except what we leave them as they will know no better


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks,
> Fixed our heating not coming on in the morning issues by realising that I’d *accidentally selected* “ pm “ 😮



Yeah! I've tried that one to save ££££, Mrs P soon sussed it......🤣


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I think we ( our generation) has seen the best. Now it seems we are on the other side and I feel sorry for my grandchildren.
> 
> Still. Onwards and hopefully upwards as they say. Marching forward.



I have to agree with you. I'm concerned for my kids and to be honest I just prefer not to think about how life will be for my granddaughter. Quite what sort of world she will live in I can't imagine. We took out a pension for her 12 months ago in an effort to provide something when she's 55.

If I was a young person I'm not sure I'd want to bring a child into a world with such an uncertain future. We see stuff today I never thought possible in my lifetime.


----------



## rustybolts (31 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I have to agree with you. I'm concerned for my kids and to be honest I just prefer not to think about how life will be for my granddaughter. Quite what sort of world she will live in I can't imagine. We took out a pension for her 12 months ago in an effort to provide something when she's 55.
> 
> If I was a young person I'm not sure I'd want to bring a child into a world with such an uncertain future. We see stuff today I never thought possible in my lifetime.



I share your concerns but the young are resilient and full of vigor and fight . Can't believe another year zoomed by . I am keeping a daily diary this year and i WILL put in daily entry. Its a good way to self discipline yourself a bit. Have a great 2023 folks !!


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2022)

rustybolts said:


> I share your concerns but the young are resilient and full of vigor and fight . Can't believe another year zoomed by . I am keeping a daily diary this year and i WILL put in daily entry. Its a good way to self discipline yourself a bit. Have a great 2023 folks !!



My dad did that. It was quite emotional looking through them after he died. He was self employed and such a hard worker that I noticed he was working when I was born. I think the entry was “Darling baby girl born. 8 hours (his work time)


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2022)

Good morning people. Its wet. Another planned ride abandoned, absolutely sick of this. I badly needed a ride, especially as it's the best hangover cure I know. 😩 

We haven't seen any of our closest village friends over Christmas. All Covid related. Last night we got together on the basis everyone has been infected in the past 12 days so we should be safe. Hence my feeling a little delicate.

Tonight is the village NYE party at the club. I've made food and will do a stint behind the bar. As things stand I've resolved to limit myself to two drinks.

Anyone looking for good telly? I've enjoyed these of late:

Seven Years in Tibet (Netflix film), Anatomy of a Scandal (Netflix series) and Without Sin (ITV X which is accessed through the ITV Hub player)


----------



## numbnuts (31 Dec 2022)

Chores done, changed bedding, cleaned bathroom and washed kitchen floor.
Changed bedding was hard work with a 15 tog quilt I was worn out or am I just getting old


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2022)

Housework all done. Mr WD has gone for a walk down to our daughters house so I am pottering and cutting things up (material) 😆 

No idea what we are having for lunch yet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Dec 2022)

Back from a wet and windy 5k tootle with Mrs Tenkaykev, bumped into Heather who has just returned from Inveran where she wasn't able to run due to ice and snow, we all ran together and had a good catch up. Time for brunch


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Back from a wet and windy 5k tootle with Mrs Tenkaykev, bumped into Heather who has just returned from Inveran where she wasn't able to run due to ice and snow, we all ran together and had a good catch up. Time for brunch



I’m keen to make a start back but the weather hasn’t been great up here and I won’t risk ice these days. It’s finally a bit milder by Wednesday but heavy rain instead


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My dad did that. It was quite emotional looking through them after he died. He was self employed and such a hard worker that I noticed he was working when I was born. I think the entry was “Darling baby girl born. 8 hours (his work time)



I was thinking through my 81years. Mostly glad I was born in1941 Despite the WW2 rationing power cuts etc I enjoyed my childhood There was a great sense of community in are street and I knew everyone 
I have lived in Desford for 32years I don’t know more tha a handful of my neighbours and they if they were cyclists would qualify for this thread.Trevor next door was a support through mrs p illness We helped him and his wife when they both had. Covid.
It was very different during those early years .Families tended not to move a long way from the areas they were born in 
My daughter and step children live not to far away but if we had to rely on public transport we would rarely see them 
Bus services in this village are terrible unless you want to go to Leicester.


----------



## rustybolts (31 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My dad did that. It was quite emotional looking through them after he died. He was self employed and such a hard worker that I noticed he was working when I was born. I think the entry was “Darling baby girl born. 8 hours (his work time)



Mo thats beautiful😍


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2022)

rustybolts said:


> I share your concerns but the young are resilient and full of vigor and fight . Can't believe another year zoomed by . I am keeping a daily diary this year and i WILL put in daily entry. Its a good way to self discipline yourself a bit. Have a great 2023 folks !!


Weren't you questioning someone's ability to lift a leg and getting to the rear last year?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2022)

Oxtail stew today.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Oxtail stew today.


That all you could catch hold off in the field. No leg o'lamb or some pulled(kicking and squealing) pork?


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2022)

Its been most of the day here, a seriously dark damp day, my Good Lady is unimpressed, she wanted to go out today, I've managed to get the ironing done this afternoon, seemed a good way to use up the time and it seemed like it was better finishing the year with the ironing than starting the new year with an ironing session.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Oxtail stew today.



Oxtail. That's one of very few things I'm unable to eat, that and tongue.........just the thought of it.......


----------



## PaulSB (31 Dec 2022)

I'm heading off to the club shortly. Thought I should pop in and raise a glass to you all. It's been fun here in 2022 and hopefully will be in 2023.

Happy New Year one and all 🥂🎊🥂


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'm heading off to the club shortly. Thought I should pop in and raise a glass to you all. It's been fun here in 2022 and hopefully will be in 2023.
> 
> Happy New Year one and all 🥂🎊🥂


Out with the old and in with the new...

Don't spill the drinks.


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2022)

prime Video Three Pines Watched the first two episodes,Enjoyed first two episodes.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> prime Video Three Pines Watched the first two episodes,Enjoyed first two episodes.


Will you be watching the third episode?


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Oxtail stew today.



What do you have planned for the rest of the ox?


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Dec 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> What do you have planned for the rest of the ox?





Same sort of thing 😆


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Will you be watching the third episode?



Just started to watch it.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Same sort of thing 😆


No roast beef joint?
With proper Yorkshires...


----------



## Dirk (31 Dec 2022)

We had our Xmas dinner today.
Enough turkey left over for a curry, and to make sandwiches for tomorrow's walk in Minehead.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2023)

Good morning and a happy new year to everybody.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> Good morning and a happy new year to everybody.



Same to you Dave and everyone else who pops in here.

New year but the same shitty weather up in the frozen north  Another covering of snow last night and it’s to be cold and murky all day. I have decided I’m not venturing out so have just kept the pj’s on.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2023)

May I wish all us old farts a happy new year.

Piddling down and will be for the day.

FIREWORKS!!!
I know we say this every year but they were soooo loud last night.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> May I wish all us old farts a happy new year.
> 
> Piddling down and will be for the day.
> 
> ...



Heard them for a while here too.

All the years I have lived here and I have still never gone to the next village to see the flambeaux parade they do there. This was from last night that was on Facebook.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2023)

Morning all  

Happy New Year to all of our readers.
Went to bed at 11pm and slept through to 7am - never heard a thing.
Off out at 9.30 to Minehead.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2023)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Happy New Year to all of our readers.
> Went to bed at 11pm and slept through to 7am - never heard a thing.
> Off out at 9.30 to Minehead.



Like world war 3 here. Really ott imo.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> Like world war 3 here. Really ott imo.



Same here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Heard them for a while here too.
> 
> All the years I have lived here and I have still never gone to the next village to see the flambeaux parade they do there. This was from last night that was on Facebook.
> 
> ...



That made me think of The Wickerman 😮


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> That made me think of The Wickerman 😮



There was bagpipes too but not sure the video link would work on here.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2023)

Cooooee. We have had heavy torrential rain all night. We had a power cut as well and now we have thunder and lightning to go with the rain.

No fireworks here. People round her have more sense.  

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2023)

And now we have had Hail added to the mix as well


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2023)

And I forgot. Happy new year to all the old duffers here.


----------



## Exlaser2 (1 Jan 2023)

Good morning everyone and a happy new year to you all .
Let’s hope it’s a better one . 😀


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2023)

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

pawl said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR



The way the NHS is going, as long as it’s a healthy one that will do me!


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> Same here.



Unusually quiet A couple of distant bangs and that was it


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> And I forgot. Happy new year to all the old duffers here.



Here's hoping we all make it through to the next new year.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2023)

Hello!  Your starter for 10: "It runs downhill on its own" Happy New Year? How about Dry New Year? It's friggin' raining.........hard........again.

A good time was had by all at the village party. Lots of small people there who behaved very well. We had an early NY at 10.00 so small people could have the fun before going home to bed. Good idea or con trick?? 🤔 🤣 There were party games, the club doesn't have enough chairs, no dancing I'm delighted to report.........I had one glass of prosecco, this has proved an excellent plan.

Today? Rovers are home. I'm not excited.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jan 2023)

Happy Nude Year and I hope all your wishes come true


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Nude Year and I hope all your wishes come true



My wish is to keep my clothes on living up here!


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> Hello!  Your starter for 10: "It runs downhill on its own" Happy New Year? How about Dry New Year? It's friggin' raining.........hard........again.
> 
> A good time was had by all at the village party. Lots of small people there who behaved very well. We had an early NY at 10.00 so small people could have the fun before going home to bed. Good idea or con trick?? 🤔 🤣 There were party games, the club doesn't have enough chairs, no dancing I'm delighted to report.........I had one glass of prosecco, this has proved an excellent plan.
> 
> Today? Rovers are home. I'm not excited.



Its only Cardiff.....what could possibly go wrong 😄


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> Its only Cardiff.....what could possibly go wrong 😄



🤣🤣🤣.........................................do you want a list............................😩😩😩😩😩


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> Happy Nude Year and I hope *all your wishes come true*



Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.....................................the sun is shining so that's my first wish box ticked. Now if we can just manage:

No punctures
No crashes

I'm a simple man, that's all I need, nowt else................


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.....................................the sun is shining so that's my first wish box ticked. Now if we can just manage:
> 
> No punctures
> No crashes
> ...



Your wish is granted......

Till 2nd Jan anyway 🙂


----------



## gavroche (1 Jan 2023)

Bonne annee a vous tous et mes meillleurs voeux pour 2023.
Google translate will tell you what it means but I am sure you can guess. 
We don't really celebrate the new year in our house. To us, it is just another day with a different number. In fact, Mrs G was in bed at 10 pm and Molly was a bit scared of the fireworks at midnight but she is ok now. I stayed up as I knew my brothers would ring me at 11 pm as they celebrated the new year one hour earlier than us on the continent.
Have a good start of the year every body.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jan 2023)

Start the year as you mean to go on..........I've just done the washing


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> 🤣🤣🤣.........................................do you want a list............................😩😩😩😩😩



I lived in North Wales for many years
there were rumours about Cardiff


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jan 2023)

Oh - and Happy New Year everyone

Based on the number of fireworks going off last night - and the volume - the cost of living is not affacting everyone equally!

anyway - up late so only just having breakfast while studying weather site to work out whether or not to do for a ride!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> Start the year as you mean to go on..........I've just done the washing



I’ve done feck all! Sounds about right.  I am blaming the weather though, and intend extracting the digit as soon as it’s a bit better underfoot.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jan 2023)

Just been out to get the bin in - it was emptied yesterday

it was raining so ride is delayed and I have cleaned out the kitchen drawer instead - it is not wide open and drying
aka - I'm having a cuppa


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jan 2023)

I have pottered. Vacuumed, put dishes away, made the bed and that's it from me for the day.

Pork sandwiches today, then more slobbing


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2023)

We have son and grandson here, grandson is crawling well and I've just seem stand up holding on to our settee, the first time I've seen him on his feet under his own steam.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Heard them for a while here too.
> 
> All the years I have lived here and I have still never gone to the next village to see the flambeaux parade they do there. This was from last night that was on Facebook.
> 
> ...


Did it get rid of the evil spirits?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> And now we have had Hail added to the mix as well
> 
> View attachment 672937


Keep an eye open for the four horsemen!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Did it get rid of the evil spirits?



Hope so. Is that the origin?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope so. Is that the origin?


Supposedly.
https://calendarcustoms.com/articles/comrie-flambeaux-procession/

I've heard of similar ones in Ireland, alas no more. Good to see it still celebrated though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jan 2023)

Still struggling to get out of bed.

Called it a night at 7.15am.

Had a great time too.

Probably too old for all this malarkey but what the heck - we just aren't ready to be old Oldies.🤭

No idea what we are up to with what's left of today.

I have a big urge to eat a tin of Ambrosia custard - probably because one is lurking in a kitchen cupboard. 🤪


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> I have pottered. Vacuumed, put dishes away, made the bed and that's it from me for the day.
> 
> Pork sandwiches today, then more slobbing



Cheese and tomato for us I think.


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> We have son and grandson here, grandson is crawling well and I've just seem stand up holding on to our settee, the first time I've seen him on his feet under his own steam.



You'll be sorry.....mark my words😄


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2023)

@PaulSB will be a happy bunny. 5 minutes to go and his team are leading 1nil.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> @PaulSB will be a happy bunny. 5 minutes to go and his team are leading 1nil.



Good Times never seemed so good........so good......so good .........so good


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> Good Times never seemed so good........so good......so good .........so good


They won then?


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> They won then?



They battered them 1 nil 😄😄


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2023)

When I went to the Spar they had an offer on Malbec Rosè which is a pleasant easy drinking wine.
I am just slurping some with my cheese and tomato butty.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> They battered them 1 nil 😄😄



Dull as ditchwater. Two positives. Jake Garrett was superb and three points. That's it.

Afraid your boy Tylor Morton went off injured. Looked like it could be several weeks. ☹️


----------



## Dave7 (1 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> Dull as ditchwater. Two positives. Jake Garrett was superb and three points. That's it.
> 
> Afraid your boy Tylor Morton went off injured. Looked like it could be several weeks. ☹️



I asked you to look after him!!


----------



## 12boy (1 Jan 2023)

A few weeks ago while visiting the sons et al in Denver I bought a P-line Brompton because......I wanted it. Due to weather concerns I have ridden it very little but yesterday the wind was "breezy" and I got 12 miles in and that was nice. Early this morning the snow for a blizzard began and will require 3-4 shovelling sessions if I want to keep on top of it. If I clean it up evey 6 inches or so that will do it, I reckon.
As far as books go I have always enjoyed Michael Connelly, Tony Hillerman, Robert Crais and Thomas Perry to name some American authors. I think his titles revolving around the word "Prey" are kinda sappy, but John Sandford is also pretty good.
Gotta a lot of grub, stuff to watch on TV, and some new books to read. Life is good, knock on wood. 
Be safe and well and happy new year to all of us as well.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2023)

Watching Planet of the Apes!!


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

Series three of Happy Valley starts at 9pm tonight, BBC1.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2023)

Morning. Minus 3 and all sparkly  Really have to get out though as I can’t stand another day stuck indoors.


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2023)

Good morning people.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2023)

Hello!!!  it's not raining.  The sky is clear and it feels chilly so I guess we are at +/-3⁰. 5-6 riders meeting for what's described as a "social" ride at 9.30. I know there's a wide range of abilities in this little group, currently I'm the weakest, and suspect others will turn up unannounced. After three months of virtually no riding I won't be chasing anyone on my winter bike.

It's a friend's 70th today and about 9.30pm yesterday Mrs P said "we're meeting J to go bowling tomorrow." "Errr......I'm cycling" Disapproving look...........I shall see how this pans out as the day progresses.

Not much else happening. Here's hoping my wrist/hand can handle 60+ miles. 🤞


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2023)

Thought Happy Valley was excellent.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2023)

Morning all. 
It's not raining at the moment.


PaulSB said:


> Thought Happy Valley was excellent.



Same here, a good start. 
I'm going out on the bike later, just a ten mile loop, but far enough to keep the legs ticking over.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jan 2023)

Good morning folks, no rain forecast, I’m going for a jog as soon as it “ warms “ up a bit. ( walking back from watching our local 1/4 Marathon yesterday felt tropical at about 10 degrees)


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2023)

Morning all 

Enjoyable walk around some little known areas of Minehead yesterday, ending up in the Quay Inn for refreshments.
Our friends cooked a superb Sunday dinner for the evening and then we watched Hot Fuzz again.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2023)

Our Muntjak** Deer was on form last night, waking us at regular intervals as it roamed through the park.
**Apparently its also known as a Barking Deer......it is bloody annoying.


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> Our Muntjak** Deer was on form last night, waking us at regular intervals as it roamed through the park.
> **Apparently its also known as a Barking Deer......it is bloody annoying


We used to have them in the field behind our house in Worcestershire.
Bloody noisy things!
Our local butcher always had Muntjack noisettes for sale - they made a tasty meal.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Jan 2023)

Right - weather radar say no rain anywhere near
Met Office says it won't rain

So no excuses left - a ride will have to be done

has to be today anyway as tomorrow I have to help SWMBO's brother get our old wardrobe and stuff down from upstairs and into a van so they can move it to their new house
Then I have to leg it to SWMBO's son's house as they are having a sofa delivered and he is on a 10 hour shift (NHS Op theatres!) 
so his partner is on her own with assorted kids - at least the baby but no idea if the other 2 are back in school yet! - and the old ones have to be moved out and so new ones can come in

Was planning on helping briother-in-law move bedroom stuff in at their end - but we got double booked

why does everything suddenly decide to happen on the same damn day


anyway - must get bike out of shed
so I expect it to start raining in

3

2

1


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2023)

I'm up too.........well nothing at the moment, later washing and ironing


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2023)

Cooooooeeeeee. Its 4 deg here.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2023)

Back from a cold but pleasant 4.7 mile walk. As much as I like living here I do get a bit envious when I hear the much milder temperatures most of you get. Still minus 3 here.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from a cold but pleasant 4.7 mile walk. As much as I like living here I do get a bit envious when I hear the much milder temperatures most of you get. Still minus 3 here.



Compared to you Dirk lives in the tropics


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Back from a cold but pleasant 4.7 mile walk. As much as I like living here I do get a bit envious when I hear the much milder temperatures most of you get. Still minus 3 here.



We have 6c and  I'll send you some in a bottle


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> Thought Happy Valley was excellent.





Paulus said:


> Morning all.
> It's not raining at the moment.
> 
> 
> ...


They did wonders with the swimming pool.* Never looked that good when open to the public.

*Halifax Police Station.


----------



## pawl (2 Jan 2023)

36mins on the turbo.Max HR112 Avg HR101 BPM

154 Calories burned
Hope to get out on the road on Wednesday.Weather looks good 😊


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jan 2023)

An enjoyable 11k run in bright sunshine. Lots of cyclists and walkers on the trailway, as usual I overdressed and the hat and gloves soon came off. Time for a coffee and a slice of cake


----------



## Paulus (2 Jan 2023)

MrsP and myself have packed away the Christmas decorations for another year.
All the rooms vacuumed. It's quite amazing how much dust they accumulate in such a short time. 😳


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Jan 2023)

not a full length ride - just to the airport and back but did include the leg to the control tower so that makes it just over 16 miles

did manage to get wet feet due to a flooded road - which I though they fixed a few years ago - but looks like they need another go. Anyway it was just deeper than the left pedal - which was not clear until I felt water in my shoe

yuk


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2023)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> not a full length ride - just to the airport and back but did include the leg to the control tower so that makes it just over 16 miles
> 
> did manage to get wet feet due to a flooded road - which I though they fixed a few years ago - but looks like they need another go. Anyway it was just deeper than the left pedal - which was not clear until I felt water in my shoe
> 
> yuk


Your pedals are at two seperate heights*, or you have no right-hand pedal?

*At Bottom dead centre


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2023)

Lunch for us was very complex.....hash brown, jacket spud and baked beans 🙂😀


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2023)

We had sausage rolls. We were not very hungry.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> We had sausage rolls. We were not very hungry.



I had a bowl of porridge made up with vanilla flavoured oat milk. Added chopped up pitted dates and unsulphured apricots, It was wonderfully warm and filling.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> We had sausage rolls. We were not very hungry.



So you only had 6 each 😄


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2023)

Wonderful day for a ride with sunshine and 3-4⁰C most of the way. 58 miles with 15.7avg.........then the legs went........home with 66 and 14.7avg. Not too shabby for a winter bike. I need to shift some kilos.

Have I ever mentioned two young women who are ex British Cycling ride with the club? Possibly not. They turned up to the ride today. Great talent and wonderful discipline to sit in or take the front at the right pace...........while making it look depressingly easy.

The quilted Galibier gilet is very good. Toasty.


----------



## CharleyFarley (2 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> We had sausage rolls. We were not very hungry.



My wife makes awesome sausage rolls. It's always been a Christmas tradition with us but somehow it got missed this last Christmas. We came to the USA in 1978 and Americans (we met) didn't know what sausage rolls were. They do, now, and love them. A blob of Colman's yellow mustard on them, they're a meal fit for a king. Some are even making their own.


----------



## 12boy (2 Jan 2023)

The anticipated blizzard has been as promised so far and will still continue through tomorrow. The stout NE winds will taper off around noon today and at some point tomorrow will be stout SW winds. It may blow a lot of this away but the temps will not get much above freezing till Thursday so there won't be biking for a while. I am glad I stocked up on perishable food stuff since the roads will be funky for the grocery trucks for a while. Tonight will be pink trout, green beans and some linguine.
I found a book at the library on sheepherder wagons and the people who made them and lived in them. A really large proportion were made in central Wyoming and used here for the 1 1/2 million sheep that were once raised here. Nowadays the lamb in the supermarket comes from New Zealand although some woolies can still be seen here. One sheepherder lady discussed living in one with -54F nights, having to keep her head below the blankets so her face would not get frostbitten. Makes this weather seem pretty tame in comparison. I will take mine to the mountains nearby in the summer and do a little glamping in honor of those hardass sheepherders. 
Be safe and warm....


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> So you only had 6 each 😄





Cheeky bugger. 2 actually. Greg's ones


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheeky bugger. 2 actually. Greg's ones



We HAD been planning on mini beef wellingtons with dips. I thought they could be cooked from frozen but I got that wrong🤨..... hence the baked beans etc.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2023)

Two days on the spin that we got up very late.

Woke up at around 10am and we decided that brekkie in bed plus some Kindling & cuddling was the order of the day. Eventually dragged ourselves out of the pit around 1.30pm.

Was supposed to have gotten up at 9am to go for a decent walk but tbh cba. Lazy sods!


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> We HAD been planning on mini beef wellingtons with dips. I thought they could be cooked from frozen but I got that wrong🤨..... hence the baked beans etc.



Sausage rolls are mini beef Wellington.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2023)

There is a new series of Silent Witness on to tonight.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> Sausage rolls are mini beef Wellington.



Big difference between minced beef stuff and slices of beef


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2023)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Two days on the spin that we got up very late.
> 
> Woke up at around 10am and we decided that brekkie in bed plus some Kindling & cuddling was the order of the day. Eventually dragged ourselves out of the pit around 1.30pm.
> 
> Was supposed to have gotten up at 9am to go for a decent walk but tbh cba. Lazy sods!



Oh the hedonism retirement brings.........😀


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> Sausage rolls are mini beef Wellington.



Except that they are filled with pork sausage meat and the pastry is different.
Otherwise they are identical.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2023)

Dirk said:


> Except that they are filled with pork sausage meat and the pastry is different.
> Otherwise they are identical.


They do beef sausage sausage rolls!


----------



## gavroche (2 Jan 2023)

I went to see my son today and discussed our forthcoming trip to France. As we are going to London a week on Wednesday to renew my passport, we decided to push on and booked the euro tunnel for 15.30 and then drive to Amiens for an overnight stop before going on to Orleans the following day to visit my brothers ( uncles for my son.) We are coming back the following Thursday so a few days there to enjoy.  
Because we will have his car, plenty of room to bring back more lovely food, including mayonnaise.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jan 2023)

Following the shock of Decembers energy bill we’ve turned the heating down a notch or two. I was sipping a nice single malt from Santa and felt a lovely warming glow. This got me pondering if it would be cheaper to turn on the heating or crack open a bottle of Scotch 🤔


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> Oh the hedonism retirement brings.........😀





In all seriousness though, the lifestyles of our retired friends are so very polarised in terms of their relationships, activities, outlook etc.

Many have simply run out of any zip and passion - for each other and their approach to life in general.

I know illness affects more people as they get older and, in the main, they can't do much about that.

But, we have friends who have simply given up on each other, no affection, no passion and in sexless relationships. Both parties desperate for something more. Together out of habit and the potential trauma of financial upheaval should they part ways.

And, on the other hand, we know couples who are in fantastic relationships who are having a cracking time together. Although less of these than the former though.

How sad in what should be their 'golden years'.


----------



## Exlaser2 (2 Jan 2023)

It’s a funny old thing , mrs exlaser and I have been married since 1988 . Is a our marriage as fresh and exciting as then , of course not . But is it still worthwhile and rewarding ? of course it’s . What we do have shared history , experience, hobbies and a shared world view . Which is so much more important than that flash of sexual attraction which burns very hot but burns out quickly.
I see couples my age and older continuing bitching about each other or just not speaking to each other.
That’s not the world I recognise. Mrs exlaser and I either get on on well or on rare occasions are having a full on row . Which I have to say is no different to our relationship for the last 36 years 😂😂😂😀😀


----------



## mikeIow (3 Jan 2023)

It is interesting……I feel you do have to work to make the most of “the third age”, especially with partners. 
Surround yourselves with interesting hobby’s and friends. Keep trying new things. Be interesting and interested….

We have always enjoyed seeing live bands, shows etc, but only in recent years have started going to festivals, & now the IOW and Latitude are firm fixtures in our plans each year. We get our ‘kids’ (mid 20s!) to check the acts for newer ones we won’t have heard of but might like…..as well as seeing ones from our youth! On the latter point: the IOW has Blondie, Robbie Williams and Depeche Mode on this year 😎👍
Bands, comedy, plus the lively buzz you get….but without the overly massive Glastonbury numbers - what’s not to like!

After a somewhat tough 2022 with the passing of the final one of our parents, MrsMIOW’s lovely old mum, we are having a few adventures this spring….suffice to say we will have to keep a close eye on the “Schengen 90-day rule”…..starting on Friday 🤪


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jan 2023)

Morning, just done the ironing and had breakfast too, going back to beed now after I've done the washing up


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2023)

Good morning all, colder today, no frost though.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2023)

Coooeeee. Last night the temp dropped to -1 and now it'd 8 deg.ll oh and raining.

Shopping day for us today. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2023)

SpokeyDokey said:


> In all seriousness though, the lifestyles of our retired friends are so very polarised in terms of their relationships, activities, outlook etc.
> 
> Many have simply run out of any zip and passion - for each other and their approach to life in general.
> 
> ...



Its my Good Ladies health problems that brought us to a stop, I'm carer now rather than a husband, which is a shame, theres plenty going on around us that we could enjoy but the ladies lack of mobility means we can't join in with most of it, most frustrating, on the physical side of things, a few years ago my Good Lady told me "we're to old for this" and stopped it, I get very frustrated at times, on the other hand we have our family, children, grandchildren and grown up stepchildren, we're very close, and good friends, 40 years married next month and its been mostly good.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2023)

Morning all  

The holidays are over at last and we can get back to normal.
Off to see our estate agents this morning to see what is happening on the moving front. I'm hopeful we can get it all sorted by early February........we'll see.


----------



## Paulus (3 Jan 2023)

Good morning all. 
A contrast of weather today. Late last night it was cold, clear and frosty. 
This morning is cloudy, mild and rain is on it's way. There is a lovely red sky at the moment. 
Sainsbury's have delivered the fortnightly order. I will have to get the bike out later for a bimble to the local grocers and butchers for some produce. I prefer to use them instead of the supermarkets. 
Out with the dog soon as it is now getting light.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Your pedals are at two seperate heights*, or you have no right-hand pedal?
> 
> *At Bottom dead centre



Yes - I always keep them at different heights - generally when one is up the other is down


Oh - hang one - no - see what you mean - no both at the same length but when I got to the deepest point one was at the bottom - hence wet foot and the other was at the top and dry


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jan 2023)

Morning all.
Our bl**dy deer was on form again. It started before midnight and was still at it 0500 this morning. Fortunately it moves around the park area a lot so the noise is not constant and we get broken but regular sleep.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheeky bugger. 2 actually. Greg's ones



So what did Gregg have?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Jan 2023)

Ok - the day when everything happens at the same time

for some reason we have the brother-i-law arriving to collect our old wardrobes for their new house - in a van

and on the same day daughter-in-law (if they ever bother to get married!) is having 2 sofas delivered that I volunteered to help with
on the same day
just got the delivery slot for the sofas - first thing - so same time as the van is coming for the wardrobes and the 2 places are 20 miles apart

in the meantime we are looking after the 2 grandsons - granddaughter is going out with her other Gram - to the dentist for $reasons

Oh - and we have a delivery coming but that is not massive so a neighbour could take it for us
but why all on the same bloomin day?????


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> Its my Good Ladies health problems that brought us to a stop, I'm carer now rather than a husband, which is a shame, theres plenty going on around us that we could enjoy but the ladies lack of mobility means we can't join in with most of it, most frustrating, on the physical side of things, a few years ago my Good Lady told me "we're to old for this" and stopped it, I get very frustrated at times, on the other hand we have our family, children, grandchildren and grown up stepchildren, we're very close, and good friends, 40 years married next month and its been mostly good.



Same for us Dave. Married 54 years and until 3 years ago we were still "firing on all cylinders". Then I got Covid and now struggle to walk, even around the house. At the same time MrsDs spine collapsed and we now rely on a cleaner 🙁


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> Morning all.
> Our bl**dy deer was on form again. It started before midnight and was still at it 0500 this morning. Fortunately it moves around the park area a lot so the noise is not constant and we get broken but regular sleep.



Their barking is annoying, isn't it?
Not as unnerving as foxes screaming though. 😲


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jan 2023)

It's raining - again. Checked out the route of our regular Tuesday walking group and our route through the woods is a bit of a quagmire. That means sticking to the trailway. Currently on coffee number three. Speaking of coffee, we use about two 227g bags a week of our favourite blend as both Mrs Tenkaykev and I drink quite a lot. The price has been steadily rising over the past several months but we use the excellent " Trolley " app to keep tabs on the price in the various local supermarkets, and buy half a dozen bags at a time when it is on offer.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Jan 2023)

Dirk said:


> Their barking is annoying, isn't it?
> Not as unnerving as foxes screaming though. 😲



Not as annoying as some seagulls when you have a baby in the house
some of them sound exactly like a baby crying

at silly o-clock in the morning when the baby has been awake all night and you have just nodded off!!!

one of the b****** nicked by pie one day - and then my ice cream (although that was later on at Llandudno when I lived there!


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jan 2023)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> one of the b****** nicked by pie one day - and then my ice cream (although that was later on at Llandudno when I lived there!


They will nick anything won't they. I used to enjoy fish n chips at the seaside but stopped doing that many years ago.
But you still see dozy plonkers throwing chips to them.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> Its my Good Ladies health problems that brought us to a stop, I'm carer now rather than a husband, which is a shame, theres plenty going on around us that we could enjoy but the ladies lack of mobility means we can't join in with most of it, most frustrating, on the physical side of things, a few years ago my Good Lady told me "we're to old for this" and stopped it, I get very frustrated at times, on the other hand we have our family, children, grandchildren and grown up stepchildren, we're very close, and good friends, 40 years married next month and its been mostly good.




Been there and done that, except I was the son and not the husband, I had to put my life on hold for 7 years and it was very frustrating for me, so know what your going through.
My mother would not let social service get involved, but I did have a carer twice a day, other than that I had to do everything.
You say you have family around you well that's good, I had a sister who did sweet FA, just hang in there and when you have a chance to leave the house for a few hours do so, you need time for yourself _(something I never did but found out later)_, but you do need it.
Take care Dave and good luck to the both of you


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2023)

Stuck the shoes and jacket on to attempt a walk and realised within a few strides that it was bloody slippy underfoot so straight back in. Oh well, can’t be helped. I’m not risking falling.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2023)

Morning. Wet. Windy. Overslept till 7.30 and have been dashing ever since. I'm very tired. Yesterday's ride was harder than I realised and I'm dehydrated. Got home to find Mrs P had invited four friends for an evening of supper and parlour games. Riotous. Finally dragged my aching body to bed at 00:30.

@Tenkaykev another fan of the Trolley app here. I keep all the expensive things which can be stocked up in there..........you know coffee, gin, whisky. 🤣 In seriousness though I do swap my shopping around partly based on the app. Increasingly finding Tesco are competitive with Aldi on a very wide range.........pains me as I do not like Tesco.

Marriage in retirement? I salute all of you caring for a partner. Your commitment shows true love and understanding. 👏👏 I have only a tiny experience of this but enough to know caring for the carer is vital. As @numbnuts said grab a few hours wherever you can.

Us? 42 years married and together for 44. It's been good, difficult, happy, sad but I think above all strong. Today we lead both joint and separate lives. We have a close circle of 8/9 mutual friends, a wider circle of mutual friends and then our own independent circle such as my cycling. We spend days and evenings together and on other occasions apart depending on what either one of us wants to do. It works for us.


----------



## rustybolts (3 Jan 2023)

Exlaser2 said:


> It’s a funny old thing , mrs exlaser and I have been married since 1988 . Is a our marriage as fresh and exciting as then , of course not . But is it still worthwhile and rewarding ? of course it’s . What we do have shared history , experience, hobbies and a shared world view . Which is so much more important than that flash of sexual attraction which burns very hot but burns out quickly.
> I see couples my age and older continuing bitching about each other or just not speaking to each other.
> That’s not the world I recognise. Mrs exlaser and I either get on on well or on rare occasions are having a full on row . Which I have to say is no different to our relationship for the last 36 years 😂😂😂😀😀



I am fortunate enough to agree 100% with you , my marriage of 30+ years mirrors your experience . We are the lucky ones I guess , but I and "her indoors" worked at our marriage , she aint Miss World anymore to outsiders but shes as beautiful to me as ever. I am a wrinkly spindle legged old worzel gummidge but she thinks Im gorgeous .


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2023)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> So what did Gregg have?





Sod all.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2023)

Back from the metropolis. £230 lighter in my pocket, but a full tank of petrol, and enough for for the entire month bar a few odds and sods.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Stuck the shoes and jacket on to attempt a walk and realised within a few strides that it was bloody slippy underfoot so straight back in. Oh well, can’t be helped. I’m not risking falling.


Just the shoes and jacket!
That'll have been a bit cold at this time of year.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2023)

I've had a chicken and bacon sandwich from Morrisons.

And I splashed out and bought myself a small cacti for £4. Hopefully I won't be able to kill the poor thing.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> I've had a chicken and bacon sandwich from Morrisons.
> 
> And I splashed out and bought myself a small cacti for £4. Hopefully I won't be able to kill the poor thing.



I’m hopeless with plants. Many years ago I tried bonsai trees as I think they are beautiful but afraid they didn’t last long


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m hopeless with plants. Many years ago I tried bonsai trees as I think they are beautiful but afraid they didn’t last long



I've had a lot of bonsai trees and all have ended up in the bin, but this african violet must be over 20 years old


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> I've had a lot of bonsai trees and all have ended up in the bin, but this african violet must be over 20 years old
> View attachment 673239



Gosh, that certainly looks healthy!


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2023)

This is my little cacti. Help me give it a name.  this may be a mistake


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2023)




----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 673240



I bet Molly would leave that well alone.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> I bet Molly would leave that well alone.





I bet she would as well.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> This is my little cacti. Help me give it a name.  this may be a mistake


Spike


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2023)

I've got an African Violet, 2 Money Plants and a big Spider Plant.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jan 2023)

SpokeyDokey said:


> In all seriousness though, the lifestyles of our retired friends are so very polarised in terms of their relationships, activities, outlook etc.
> 
> Many have simply run out of any zip and passion - for each other and their approach to life in general.
> 
> ...



Clearly, a person's luck in the health lottery has quite a bearing on things, but, in addition, I think "attitude" has a significant influence.

Mrs @BoldonLad and myself are of 1947 vintage. 

Mrs B has a birthday coming up, in two weeks or so. 

Inevitably, the four daughters (46 - 51), were asking me for ideas for presents/activities. 

I took the opportunity to subtly raise the subject with Mrs B.

Mrs B declared that she didn't want any presents, but, would enjoy repeating a walk she had done with her father, when she was a child. The walk is approximately 18 miles, from where we live, to Durham City.

I, in turn relayed this information to "the daughters".

Their response was, "OK, but, do are you sure Mam (they are Geordies) is up to that?"

My answer was, "I think the real question is, are you four up to it, Mam will have no problem".


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> I've had a chicken and bacon sandwich from Morrisons.
> 
> And I splashed out and bought myself a small cacti for £4. Hopefully I won't be able to kill the poor thing.



Haha....MrsD only has to look at a plant and it gives up and dies.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, that certainly looks healthy!



Don't tell him but its plastic. He waters it every week though 😀😀


----------



## Dirk (3 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 673240



Dick?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> I've got an African Violet, 2 Money Plants and a big Spider Plant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 673246
> ...



I like spider 🪴


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> View attachment 673240



Fluffy?


----------



## pawl (3 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> I like spider 🪴



Didn’t have you down as Coronation St watcher.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2023)




----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2023)

pawl said:


> Didn’t have you down as Coronation St watcher.





I'm not thank god


----------



## Paulus (3 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm not thank god



MrsP is, I find something else to do for an hour.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> View attachment 673337


"B" and "C" are the same day.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> "B" and "C" are the same day.



Not necessarily. Read it as:

A, B, C and they're not

A, C, B and they are


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2023)

Good morning. Forecast is 10% rain with winds of 20+. We are heading out for a short, flat 32 miler. That will give me 44 so I'll take the long route to the meet point to make 50. I have a slight calf strain so need a good warm up and easy ride.

I have domestics to do later. That's about it really. Had a good sleep and now trying to decide between dozing or ironing.

💤


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2023)

Dark and wet here.
A better sleep as 
a) my legs were not too bad and only forced me up once 
b) I didn't hear the deer. Has it moved on?? I really hope so.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jan 2023)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's still raining outside. 
Uncle Ernie has come up trumps this month, 1x £25, + 1x£50.  
MrsP is taking a friend of hers to the Mayhew rehoming centre this morning, she is adopting young cat and wants her to drive her over to pick it up. 
Dog walking and a bimble out on the bike this morning for me. Possibly a pint or two in the Mitre on the way home.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2023)

Good morning all, first yoga class of the year this morning, we may go out for lunch later.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> . We are heading out for a short, flat 32 miler.



Sadly, that’s about as far as I go these days and actually feels long. 

Much milder, if damp start so it should at least be safe underfoot for a wander.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2023)

Morning all  

I put 100K into the Premium Bonds last month.
They were entered into this month's draw and...........Nothing! 
Money's going back into the building society as I'll need it soon for when we move house.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2023)

Cooooooeee. What a night. Blowing a hoolie and raining 🌧. 

10 deg here though so not cold at all.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2023)




----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2023)

Didn't win diddly squat on the PB's this month.


----------



## Dirk (4 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> Didn't win diddly squat on the PB's this month.



I was convinced we'd have won something.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2023)




----------



## pawl (4 Jan 2023)

Paulus said:


> MrsP is, I find something else to do for an hour.



Emerdale Coronation St My time to check through cycle chat to see what I’ve missed during the day.


----------



## pawl (4 Jan 2023)

Morning all. It’s a balmy 51 deg this morning but currently blowing a hoolie Was intending a ride today but the wind has made me decide otherwise 

Another turbo day in the garage .As it is so warm I may wear shorts for the turbo session.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2023)

Just £25 from Ernie for me. Starting to wonder if it's worth it as we can get more than that in interest now, but what if I remove them just before a big one!  


Riverside trail done and much better underfoot for walking. The river is really high with the rain and snow melt.

Porridge time now.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> Didn't win diddly squat on the PB's this month.


Was Clarkson's farm a prize this month?


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jan 2023)

Good morning folks.
I'm after a bit of advice. Mrs Tenkaykev's hairdresser has recently started cutting mens hair, and I was " volunteered " to be a model for the apprentice to practice on. She did a smashing job, and despite the gentle banter from the ladies in the Salon I will certainly go back. I was quite taken aback, as when the apprentice got the mirror out to show the back of my head I could see that I was a lot thinner on top than I thought. ( perhaps it was the overhead spotlights ) I'm tempted to go back to No. 2 clippers, or perhaps shave my head. Opinions welcome, should I go " Full Yul " , wear a yarmulka, or leave be ?


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks.
> I'm after a bit of advice. Mrs Tenkaykev's hairdresser has recently started cutting mens hair, and I was " volunteered " to be a model for the apprentice to practice on. She did a smashing job, and despite the gentle banter from the ladies in the Salon I will certainly go back. I was quite taken aback, as when the apprentice got the mirror out to show the back of my head I could see that I was a lot thinner on top than I thought. ( perhaps it was the overhead spotlights ) I'm tempted to go back to No. 2 clippers, or perhaps shave my head. Opinions welcome, should I go " Full Yul " , wear a yarmulka, or leave be ?
> 
> View attachment 673388



Leave it be.
Personally I would have it all shorter but thats just me.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks.
> I'm after a bit of advice. Mrs Tenkaykev's hairdresser has recently started cutting mens hair, and I was " volunteered " to be a model for the apprentice to practice on. She did a smashing job, and despite the gentle banter from the ladies in the Salon I will certainly go back. I was quite taken aback, as when the apprentice got the mirror out to show the back of my head I could see that I was a lot thinner on top than I thought. ( perhaps it was the overhead spotlights ) I'm tempted to go back to No. 2 clippers, or perhaps shave my head. Opinions welcome, should I go " Full Yul " , wear a yarmulka, or leave be ?
> 
> View attachment 673388



I'd go the full yul, I would go the full yul myself but the idea has been vetoed by management.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks.
> I'm after a bit of advice. Mrs Tenkaykev's hairdresser has recently started cutting mens hair, and I was " volunteered " to be a model for the apprentice to practice on. She did a smashing job, and despite the gentle banter from the ladies in the Salon I will certainly go back. I was quite taken aback, as when the apprentice got the mirror out to show the back of my head I could see that I was a lot thinner on top than I thought. ( perhaps it was the overhead spotlights ) I'm tempted to go back to No. 2 clippers, or perhaps shave my head. Opinions welcome, should I go " Full Yul " , wear a yarmulka, or leave be ?
> 
> View attachment 673388



Don't get the clippers out yet.
Keep what you have got for as long as possible.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> Leave it be.
> Personally I would have it all shorter but thats just me.




I would grow in longer, hair on head was meant to be long as all the hair on the rest of your body grows to a certain length and then falls out, but head hair does not


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks.
> I'm after a bit of advice. Mrs Tenkaykev's hairdresser has recently started cutting mens hair, and I was " volunteered " to be a model for the apprentice to practice on. She did a smashing job, and despite the gentle banter from the ladies in the Salon I will certainly go back. I was quite taken aback, as when the apprentice got the mirror out to show the back of my head I could see that I was a lot thinner on top than I thought. ( perhaps it was the overhead spotlights ) I'm tempted to go back to No. 2 clippers, or perhaps shave my head. Opinions welcome, should I go " Full Yul " , wear a yarmulka, or leave be ?
> 
> View attachment 673388





Wear a hat. Problem solved.

Or you can just take no notice and carry on.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> Didn't win diddly squat on the PB's this month.



Me either. Mrs @BoldonLad won £200, so, that put a smile on her face.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2023)

BoldonLad said:


> Me either. Mrs @BoldonLad won £200, so, that put a smile on her face.



WoW I have never won on the PB, but there again I don't have thousands of them


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2023)

Had a text from the doctors to say they are going to put me on metformin for my diabetes,
side effects - diarrhoea. ... stomach ache. ... loss of appetite. ... a metallic taste in the mouth
What I'm better off not taking them


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> Had a text from the doctors to say they are going to put me on metformin for my diabetes,
> side effects - diarrhoea. ... stomach ache. ... loss of appetite. ... a metallic taste in the mouth
> What I'm better off not taking them



Ooohh, non of that sounds good🤨


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> Had a text from the doctors to say they are going to put me on metformin for my diabetes,
> side effects - diarrhoea. ... stomach ache. ... loss of appetite. ... a metallic taste in the mouth
> What I'm better off not taking them



or you could stop eating mince pies! 

Joking aside, I would probably take the medication. Uncontrolled diabetes is dangerous. You could end up with circulation problems.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> or you could stop eating mince pies!
> 
> Joking aside, I would probably take the medication. Uncontrolled diabetes is dangerous. You could end up with circulation problems.



WHAT no mince pies  ......I'll give them a go and see how I get on


----------



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> WHAT no mince pies  ......I'll give them a go and see how I get on



Now I am not medically trained but it seems to me the problem is a LACK of mince pies.
I think your Doc should prescribe you extra ingredients for more pies.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2023)

Apparently you can find out where you home would have been in the triasic age 😆 . Yes I have time on my hands 

https://www.iflscience.com/find-out-where-your-house-would-be-at-the-time-of-the-dinosaurs-66873


----------



## PaulSB (4 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks.
> I'm after a bit of advice. Mrs Tenkaykev's hairdresser has recently started cutting mens hair, and I was " volunteered " to be a model for the apprentice to practice on. She did a smashing job, and despite the gentle banter from the ladies in the Salon I will certainly go back. I was quite taken aback, as when the apprentice got the mirror out to show the back of my head I could see that I was a lot thinner on top than I thought. ( perhaps it was the overhead spotlights ) I'm tempted to go back to No. 2 clippers, or perhaps shave my head. Opinions welcome, should I go " Full Yul " , wear a yarmulka, or leave be ?
> 
> View attachment 673388



Thin? You call that thin? When I were a lad......

I'd give my right arm for a head of hair like that......


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2023)

Peter gave us a good workout at yoga this morning, he usually does but they always seem harder after a week or two off, my good ladies carer was late this morning, twenty past eleven, down the Jubilee Junction cafe for lunch and seen one of our friends from the club, the ladies ninety and still gets about with the aid of a walker.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> Apparently you can find out where you home would have been in the triasic age 😆 . Yes I have time on my hands
> 
> https://www.iflscience.com/find-out-where-your-house-would-be-at-the-time-of-the-dinosaurs-66873


Not very accurate though. Leeds on the west coast!





Two earlier than that


----------



## 12boy (4 Jan 2023)

I keep my A1C in rhe pre-diabetic range with exercise and reducing carbs, especially processed food and sugars. No idea how accurate it is but I try to keep my body fat % below 14 and my muscle mass above 40. Recently I have been adding yoga from YouTube to the weights, biking, jogging and Nordic track I amuse myself with, although warmer months see a lot more biking than the winter.
I've mentioned my wife passing away from breast cancer last May after being diagnosed 12/16. I was greatly helped in my caregiver role by a lot of exercise.....I firmly believe that taking care of yourself is not optional if you need to care for someone else. Although loneliness is an issue, the idea of dating seems incredibly difficult. On the other hand, having physical and emotional contact with a woman sounds pretty good. I am thinking finding groups of people my age who enjoy hiking, biking and similar activities might allow me to get to know people who would be good company. Seniors around here seem to run to obesity and don't appear very healthy, so finding these folks may take a while.
Be safe and warm, unlike this guy.....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> Good morning folks.
> I'm after a bit of advice. Mrs Tenkaykev's hairdresser has recently started cutting mens hair, and I was " volunteered " to be a model for the apprentice to practice on. She did a smashing job, and despite the gentle banter from the ladies in the Salon I will certainly go back. I was quite taken aback, as when the apprentice got the mirror out to show the back of my head I could see that I was a lot thinner on top than I thought. ( perhaps it was the overhead spotlights ) I'm tempted to go back to No. 2 clippers, or perhaps shave my head. Opinions welcome, should I go " Full Yul " , wear a yarmulka, or leave be ?
> 
> View attachment 673388



Same here - I have mine clipped down to 1.5 and will probably go to 1.0 soon. Scarey!

Edit: showed this to Mrs SD and she says go back to 2.0 asap. Will look miles better.

NB: a womens point of view is worth at least twice as much as a mans!!!


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2023)

12boy said:


> I keep my A1C in rhe pre-diabetic range with exercise and reducing carbs, especially processed food and sugars. No idea how accurate it is but I try to keep my body fat % below 14 and my muscle mass above 40. Recently I have been adding yoga from YouTube to the weights, biking, jogging and Nordic track I amuse myself with, although warmer months see a lot more biking than the winter.
> I've mentioned my wife passing away from breast cancer last May after being diagnosed 12/16. I was greatly helped in my caregiver role by a lot of exercise.....I firmly believe that taking care of yourself is not optional if you need to care for someone else. Although loneliness is an issue, the idea of dating seems incredibly difficult. On the other hand, having physical and emotional contact with a woman sounds pretty good. I am thinking finding groups of people my age who enjoy hiking, biking and similar activities might allow me to get to know people who would be good company. Seniors around here seem to run to obesity and don't appear very healthy, so finding these folks may take a while.
> Be safe and warm, unlike this guy.....



The carer needs looking after just as much as the person they're looking after, even if its only giving them some time to go for a coffee, or do a yoga class or some other hobby it all helps.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jan 2023)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> I put 100K into the Premium Bonds last month.
> They were entered into this month's draw and...........Nothing!
> Money's going back into the building society as I'll need it soon for when we move house.



Coventry Buiding Society have a Limited Access Saver (Online) (6) with interest at 2.85% pa - Money Saving Expert say this is going to 3.25% on 6 Jan.

You are allowed 6 free withdrawals a year.

This is a variable interest rate account.

This is a limited issue a/c so won't be available too long.

We are going to use this as an overflow a/c. for everyday cashflow funding.

https://www.coventrybuildingsociety...ed_access/limited-access-saver-online-06.html


----------



## Paulus (4 Jan 2023)

I've just watched the first episode of Stonehouse on ITV. I thought it might be ok.
I was very mistaken. What a pile of poo.
A good cast, but a s**t story.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2023)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Coventry Buiding Society have a Limited Access Saver (Online) (6) with interest at 2.85% pa - Money Saving Expert say this is going to 3.25% on 6 Jan.
> 
> You are allowed 6 free withdrawals a year.
> 
> ...


I can supply details for an overflow account if you really need/want one!


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2023)

Paulus said:


> I've just watched the first episode of Stonehouse on ITV. I thought it might be ok.
> I was very mistaken. What a pile of poo.
> A good cast, but a s**t story.



I have recorded that. I remember that when it actually happened


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jan 2023)

Paulus said:


> I've just watched the first episode of Stonehouse on ITV. I thought it might be ok.
> I was very mistaken. What a pile of poo.
> A good cast, but a s**t story.





Glad I didn't bother with it


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> Glad I didn't bother with it



I'm glad I don't have a telly, it must be like owning a dog and barking yourself


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> I'm glad I don't have a telly, it must be like owning a dog and barking yourself


But just think, you're missing out on_ "will the neighbours find out?"_, will Jack be able to come home? Then the wait until the following night to find out if the neighbours did/didn't or that Jack could/couldn't!


----------



## Exlaser2 (4 Jan 2023)

Paulus said:


> I've just watched the first episode of Stonehouse on ITV. I thought it might be ok.
> I was very mistaken. What a pile of poo.
> A good cast, but a s**t story.



To add a little balance . Everyone in the exlaser house hold really really liked it , even our daughter who knew nothing about the story . Though tonight’s last episode was a little weaker than the other two . 😀


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2023)




----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2023)

WoW.....up at 0630 and it was pitch black ☹

Phone is on 14% so must put it on charge.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2023)

Morning. So much for milder. It is all sparkly again. Should be ok for walking though as it is a white frost so not as slippy as it is after it’s wet. It’s supposed to turn to rain by afternoon so I’d better make the most of it.


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2023)

Good morning folks, bingo this afternoon, the first Thursday one of the year, out to lunch first.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jan 2023)

Morning all. 
Today's mission is to help our son move his stuff out of storage and take it to his new place in Amersham. 
Then, go to High Wycombe and pick up a table and chairs that he has bought from Faceache market place. 
He should be picking the van up about 9 and getting to me shortly after. 
Another busy day in paradise.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2023)

Good morning,
Mrs Tenkaykev’s brother is poorly. Just sorting out the journey to Nottingham. He has two dogs and can’t put them in kennels as they’re full of Covid rejects 🥲


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2023)

Coooooeeeee. Another mild but wooly night weather wise. 

I see Vera is back on 15th Jan.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2023)

Morning all  

Off to Barnstaple at 11.00 to see the opticians.
Might have a mooch around the FW furniture store whilst we are in town.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2023)

Black (general waste) bin is now out 🙂.
The day is now my own (sort of). Dish washer needs emptying and lots of bitty stuff to sort out.
Breakfast is easy.....toast** but lunch is a bigger decision.
**I bought a Warburtons sliced loaf. It is so boring. Think I will try Hovis.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2023)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Off to Barnstaple at 11.00 to see the opticians.
> Might have a mooch around the FW furniture store whilst we are in town.



You never know, if you're _really really _lucky FW might have a sale on! 😮


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> He has two dogs and can’t put them in kennels as they’re full of Covid rejects 🥲



I knew this would happen with all these idiots buying dogs when they were bored. The reality of how much work is involved plus the cost has obviously hit home. 

Chilly walk done and just finished my porridge and banana.


----------



## gavroche (5 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> I knew this would happen with all these idiots buying dogs when they were bored. The reality of how much work is involved plus the cost has obviously hit home.
> 
> Chilly walk done and just finished my porridge and banana.



It is very sad really and so upsetting for the dog. A dog will love you for the whole of his life which is more than can be said for humans.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2023)

gavroche said:


> It is very sad really and so upsetting for the dog. A dog will love you for the whole of his life which is more than can be said for humans.



A test of true love:
Lock your dog and your spouse in the boot of your car for a day.
Open the boot and see which one is happy to see you.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jan 2023)

Exlaser2 said:


> To add a little balance . Everyone in the exlaser house hold really really liked it , even our daughter who knew nothing about the story . Though tonight’s last episode was a little weaker than the other two . 😀



Would agree. Just watched episode 1 last night. Thought it was quite good, if a little worrying that such an inept individual can rise up the ranks so rapidly.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2023)

Rant of the day.... online banking and card readers. 

Tried to send my granddaughter money for her birthday. First time transferring money to her. Had to use a shite card reader that locked me out of my account's and wouldn't let me do anything. Finally has to re register and make new passwords just to unlock my own accounts. Not only do I have to use the card reader, but they send a code to my mobile, then send an email both of which I have to verify just to transfer £40 bloody pounds. Its worse than Fort knox.

And it took me 40 minutes to put things right 

Rant over


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2023)

And its hissing down with rain again. i am not in a good mood


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> Rant of the day.... online banking and card readers.
> 
> Tried to send my granddaughter money for her birthday. First time transferring money to her. Had to use a shite card reader that locked me out of my account's and wouldn't let me do anything. Finally has to re register and make new passwords just to unlock my own accounts. Not only do I have to use the card reader, but they send a code to my mobile, then send an email both of which I have to verify just to transfer £40 bloody pounds. Its worse than Fort knox.
> 
> ...



Be easier with a PayPal transfer?

I wandered round to the supermarket mainly as I am low on toilet roll. Lord knows what’s wrong with the Co-op now but they barely had any in stock. Just had to take a pack of 4. I normally buy at least a 9 pack to last a while.

it’s horrible out there now. A steady drizzle and very cold and raw. Doubt I’ll be back out.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Be easier with a PayPal transfer?
> 
> I wandered round to the supermarket mainly as I am low on toilet roll. Lord knows what’s wrong with the Co-op now but they barely had any in stock. Just had to take a pack of 4. I normally buy at least a 9 pack to last a while.
> 
> it’s horrible out there now. A steady drizzle and very cold and raw. Doubt I’ll be back out.





It probably would be easier.

I might have a rant to nationwide as well about having to use an old fashioned card reader 😆


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Be easier with a PayPal transfer?
> 
> I wandered round to the supermarket mainly as I am low on toilet roll. Lord knows what’s wrong with the Co-op now but they barely had any in stock. Just had to take a pack of 4. I normally buy at least a 9 pack to last a while.
> 
> it’s horrible out there now. A steady drizzle and very cold and raw. Doubt I’ll be back out.



Back from a 5k jog with Mrs Tenkaykev and notice that the daffs are in full bloom! It's obvious that they've been out for a while so perhaps last months cold snap followed by the milder weather ( 13 today ) has encouraged them.
I'll pop back out later and take a photo just in case Thomas is a member of the forum 😉


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> Back from a 5k jog with Mrs Tenkaykev and notice that the daffs are in full bloom! It's obvious that they've been out for a while so perhaps last months cold snap followed by the milder weather ( 13 today ) has encouraged them.
> I'll pop back out later and take a photo just in case Thomas is a member of the forum 😉



Wow. I haven’t even seen a snowdrop let alone a daffodil. Far too cold up here. It’s about March before they appear.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jan 2023)

I've been out on my trike first time this year, only 10 miles, but it was a nice 10 miles if you know what I mean


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> Rant of the day.... online banking and card readers.
> 
> Tried to send my granddaughter money for her birthday. First time transferring money to her. Had to use a shite card reader that locked me out of my account's and wouldn't let me do anything. Finally has to re register and make new passwords just to unlock my own accounts. Not only do I have to use the card reader, but they send a code to my mobile, then send an email both of which I have to verify just to transfer £40 bloody pounds. Its worse than Fort knox.
> 
> ...



I can sympathise. This morning, I was transferring some money from my Santander account to my Sterling Account, both accounts in my name, but, they insisted on sending me a OTP, to move £7!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> Rant of the day.... online banking and card readers.
> 
> Tried to send my granddaughter money for her birthday. First time transferring money to her. Had to use a shite card reader that locked me out of my account's and wouldn't let me do anything. Finally has to re register and make new passwords just to unlock my own accounts. Not only do I have to use the card reader, but they send a code to my mobile, then send an email both of which I have to verify just to transfer £40 bloody pounds. Its worse than Fort knox.
> 
> ...



Why did a card reader have to be used?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2023)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Why did a card reader have to be used?





Because its the nationwide and they are in the dark ages.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> Because its the nationwide and they are in the dark ages.



They sound like The Cumbria BS - we even have quaint little Passbooks!

No App either.

Doesn't the Nationwide have an App?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2023)

SpokeyDokey said:


> They sound like The Cumbria BS - we even have quaint little Passbooks!
> 
> No App either.
> 
> Doesn't the Nationwide have an App?





They do, but to pay someone the first time you still have to use the bloody card reader, then they sen you a code to your phone that you have to type into the reader then maybe it will work.

I have sent a complaint to them and their archaic practices. 😆


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> They do, but to pay someone the first time you still have to use the bloody card reader, then they sen you a code to your phone that you have to type into the reader then maybe it will work.
> 
> I have sent a complaint to them and their archaic practices. 😆



I did the same with the Cumbria on their Feefo feedback.

We just transferred two ISA's to them and it took 3-4 weeks to complete as opposed to the usual 4-5 days.

Lovely people though (and a great 5.25% 5 year rate) but so...very...slow.

Tbf they are undergoing a 'digital transformation' process.


----------



## Proto (5 Jan 2023)

I've bought a woodturning lathe! Experienced metal worker, turning and milling, but complete novice at woodturning.

A somewhat sad purchase, bought from a widow who was clearing out her recently deceased husband's shed. On eBay, £210, with faceplates, chuck, chisels and gouges.

My first effort from a bit of wood I had laying about.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2023)

Proto said:


> I've bought a woodturning lathe! Experienced metal worker, turning and milling, but complete novice at woodturning.
> 
> A somewhat sad purchase, bought from a widow who was clearing out her recently deceased husband's shed. On eBay, £210, with faceplates, chuck, chisels and gouges.
> 
> ...





Ahh. An ex toolmaker?


----------



## Proto (5 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> Because its the nationwide and they are in the dark ages.


I hate Nationwide with a passion. Dark ages? more like stone age.

I had a Nationwide postal account, £80k in it, earning almost no interest. Fed up with this, I asked local branch what they could offer. They. suggested I close it and move to a different type of 'easy access' account which had much better interest rate. So I closed the postal account and presented myself with cheque to the branch to open my new account.

"Oh, sorry, can't open that type of account, it's for existing customers only, and you are no longer an account holder." Words were exchanged. They eventually caved in and allowed it after several calls to head office, but damage was done. All my 'easy access' savings are now with Marcus Bank.

I no longer have anything to do with Nationwide. My wife closed her account, too. Useless feckers.


----------



## Proto (5 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> Ahh. An ex toolmaker?


No formal training, mostly self taught.

Mech Eng degree, worked for a few biggish engineering companies as production manager before joining up with a mate and starting a precision machining company. Initially prototype parts for the moulding industry, manual m/c work, but fairly quickly moved towards small batch stuff. Bought a CNC lathe, then another, then some CNC mills and pushed all the manual stuff into the corner, batch size 10 - 200 pieces sometimes 1000. Partner sadly died along the way but I carried on. Best thing I ever did was buy a Star sliding headstock CNC lathe, astonishing accuracy, turning to 8 microns tolerance! Expensive, but paid for itself very quickly, so bought another one, 9 axis working!

Ended up with 7 CNC lathes and 3 vertical machine centres, plus other usual workshop stuff. 

Used to run the Stars unmanned through the night - lights off, lock up and go. Set up a WiFi camera in the workshop to check up on them at 2.00AM to see if they were earning their keep. They had fire suppression fitted, just in case, as they were running on neat oil and sometimes got a bit warm!


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2023)

Frozen Chips.

We have a Tefal Actifry which is good for chips (not much else though).
Long story short.......I bought some Aldi chunky Maris Piper.....they are great.
Needed a bit longer to brown but were golden, crispy and fluffy inside. Very yummy.
May I recommend them.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2023)

SpokeyDokey said:


> They sound like The Cumbria BS - we even have quaint little Passbooks!
> 
> No App either.
> 
> Doesn't the Nationwide have an App?


I preferred the pass book/bank book. No one ever tried using that to buy stuff.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> They do, but to pay someone the first time you still have to use the bloody card reader, then they sen you a code to your phone that you have to type into the reader then maybe it will work.
> 
> I have sent a complaint to them and their archaic practices. 😆



I’d have to disagree, as you are making a first Time payment to someone new, Nationwide are doing the right thing in making several checks to make sure that it is a legitimate transaction. Once you’ve cleared the identity checks then any further payments to the same party will go through immediately.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> They do, but to pay someone the first time you still have to use the bloody card reader, then they sen you a code to your phone that you have to type into the reader then maybe it will work.
> 
> I have sent a complaint to them and their archaic practices. 😆



I am with TSB. Bloody awful. Just to access so as to check my account I need...... 
My password
Memorable word (they then request a random mix of letters from that).
They then text me a number and give me so many seconds to type that in**
**so if I am trying to log in ON THE PHONE and they text me ON THE PHONE how do I get that and type it in🥺


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> Frozen Chips.
> 
> We have a Tefal Actifry which is good for chips (not much else though).
> Long story short.......I bought some Aldi chunky Maris Piper.....they are great.
> ...



We’ve got a Tefal Actifry and think it’s the bees knees. Mrs Tenkaykev has even baked a ( surprisingly successful) cake in it. It’s a great plate warmer too, and we both gather around in anticipation as it counts down to zero and plays its little tune 😉


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> I am with TSB. Bloody awful. Just to access so as to check my account I need......
> My password
> Memorable word (they then request a random mix of letters from that).
> They then text me a number and give me so many seconds to type that in**
> **so if I am trying to log in ON THE PHONE and they text me ON THE PHONE how do I get that and type it in🥺



I’ve got the Nationwide app and have set up face recognition so I just need to open the app and it logs me in and lets me check balances / transfer between accounts / pay bills / send money to the kids etc. The only time I need to dig the card reader out is if I’m setting up a new payee.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2023)




----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2023)

Proto said:


> No formal training, mostly self taught.
> 
> Mech Eng degree, worked for a few biggish engineering companies as production manager before joining up with a mate and starting a precision machining company. Initially prototype parts for the moulding industry, manual m/c work, but fairly quickly moved towards small batch stuff. Bought a CNC lathe, then another, then some CNC mills and pushed all the manual stuff into the corner, batch size 10 - 200 pieces sometimes 1000. Partner sadly died along the way but I carried on. Best thing I ever did was buy a Star sliding headstock CNC lathe, astonishing accuracy, turning to 8 microns tolerance! Expensive, but paid for itself very quickly, so bought another one, 9 axis working!
> 
> ...





You sound a bit like Mr WD 😆


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve got the Nationwide app and have set up face recognition so I just need to open the app and it logs me in and lets me check balances / transfer between accounts / pay bills / send money to the kids etc. The only time I need to dig the card reader out is if I’m setting up a new payee.





That's what I was doing. But it's so old school to use them now. Barclays don't.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’d have to disagree, as you are making a first Time payment to someone new, Nationwide are doing the right thing in making several checks to make sure that it is a legitimate transaction. Once you’ve cleared the identity checks then any further payments to the same party will go through immediately.





You don't need that with barclays. You can have too much of a good thing, then it just becomes a nuisance and a hindrance.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2023)

P


Tenkaykev said:


> We’ve got a Tefal Actifry and think it’s the bees knees. Mrs Tenkaykev has even baked a ( surprisingly successful) cake in it. It’s a great plate warmer too, and we both gather around in anticipation as it counts down to zero and plays its little tune 😉



PLate warmer ??
Tunes ??
Do we have the same item??


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> P
> 
> 
> PLate warmer ??
> ...



Ours has a slightly recessed large flat viewing window in the lid of the machine. It also plays a little tune when it has finished its program.


----------



## Sterlo (5 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> It probably would be easier.
> 
> I might have a rant to nationwide as well about having to use an old fashioned card reader 😆


I must admit, I still go old school with HSBC, theirs is a little credit card sized "calculator" for want of a better word, I have to use it to log in if I want to transfer any funds anywhere. They keep pushing me to get the app but I rarely use it enough, must admit though it is a pain in the 'arris.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jan 2023)

Good evening all. 
A busy day helping my son move the last of his stuff. My knees have taken a bit of a hammering. 
I've had to telephone the dentist as I have an ache and a bit of sensation in one of my top left molars. Fortunately I managed to get an appointment tomorrow morning.


----------



## pawl (5 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 673479



Wow there early Mine in tubs are only just poking through


----------



## pawl (5 Jan 2023)

I have just been reading an article on Cyclist about Sid Standard a name that many cyclists on here may remember Basically it is about the era WhenClothing was more about jeans or tracke bottoms bobble hats Toe clips and straps.Saddle bags with a cape strapped to the top The photographs show how it was prior to Lycra,carbon fibre and all the gubbins associated with todays cycling
I don’t subscribe to Cyclist,it comes as part of a package on Readly


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2023)

pawl said:


> I have just been reading an article on Cyclist about Sid Standard a name that many cyclists on here may remember Basically it is about the era WhenClothing was more about jeans or tracke bottoms bobble hats Toe clips and straps.Saddle bags with a cape strapped to the top The photographs show how it was prior to Lycra,carbon fibre and all the gubbins associated with todays cycling
> I don’t subscribe to Cyclist,it comes as part of a package on Readly



Yes, I remember, kettle strapped to one side, mug on the other side and a camping stove in the saddle bag.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2023)

Cooooeeeeee. 7 deg and not raining. Woooooohoo.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2023)

Good morning people, we had an enjoyable afternoon down the club yesterday, it was nice to catch up with friends and as a bonus I won twenty five quid.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jan 2023)

morning damp and 4c here


----------



## Paulus (6 Jan 2023)

Good morning all. 
A bit damp out there at the moment. 
An appointment with the dentist later. I'm not one of those that dread going, my dentist is very good, and I'm lucky that I don't really go that often. Once a year st the worst, and I was due a check up anyway. 
All the usual stuff to do today, dog walking, domestics and a meeting of the escape committee this afternoon in the Railway Bell. 
Probably no bike riding today though.
Second mug of tea coming up shortly  
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2023)

Morning. Took for ever to get to sleep. Mixture of not feeling sleepy and the strong wind rattling next door’s carport which is only feet from my window. Hence the long lie.

It seems to have calmed down slightly now.


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2023)

Morning all  

Tis Fish Friday! 
Table booked at SQ in Braunton for lunch.
Will drop in to our estate agents on the way.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2023)

Good morning folks,
Sun is rising, I took the electric Brommie ⚡️ out for a short spin yesterday to capture a photo of the daffs in bloom and check out the new basket bag that Santa brought. I had it on minimum assist and it made the nasty hill much less of a challenge, though I still had to work quite hard. It really is a nice bit of kit, and although we both love our acoustic Brommies I can see us using the Electric version more as the years progress.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2023)

Dry and cool here.
Strange night.......I woke at 0200, convinced it was 0800. So as not to disturb MrsD I got dressed in the dark and got to the conservatory only to find the real time😳.
I was wide awake so sat up for 90 minutes before crashing out again.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2023)

Hello world. How are we? Grey, overcast and potentially wet here. Yesterday just disappeared in a flurry of things that needed doing and took far longer than expected. Not good. We should be walking today but our friends have had to cry off due to waking unwell, not Covid as they've just finished that one! I'll try to make use of an unexpected free day to do everything I should have done yesterday. #sigh#

We're going to a ceilidh tonight celebrating a friend's 70th. Looking forward to a party but hate the idea of dancing. I will, its expected but I'm designated driver so won't be able to have any assistance in releasing my inhibitions!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> Hello world. *How are we? Grey, overcast and potentially wet here.* Yesterday just disappeared in a flurry of things that needed doing and took far longer than expected. Not good. We should be walking today but our friends have had to cry off due to waking unwell, not Covid as they've just finished that one! I'll try to make use of an unexpected free day to do everything I should have done yesterday. #sigh#
> 
> We're going to a ceilidh tonight celebrating a friend's 70th. Looking forward to a party but hate the idea of dancing. I will, its expected but I'm designated driver so won't be able to have any assistance in releasing my inhibitions!!!!!


That's enough about you, what's the weather like?

Scottish dancing. I can just picture you doing the "highland fling".


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> That's enough about you, what's the weather like?
> 
> Scottish dancing. I can just picture you doing the "highland fling".



Trouble is I can as well. 🥺 It'll be an Irish theme so I won't be doing the Gay Gordons


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2023)

I get a lot of aches and pains in my old neck these days which sometimes end up in a headache. Had been using a microwave heat pad thing but it didn’t stay warm that long so just had this delivered this morning. Sitting with it on just now and it feels lovely.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> I get a lot of aches and pains in my old neck these days which sometimes end up in a headache. Had been using a microwave heat pad thing but it didn’t stay warm that long so just had this delivered this morning. Sitting with it on just now and it feels lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 673552



Looks cosy. During the cold spell I ordered a couple of warm cardigans, they're very cosy but they didn't arrive till the cold spell had finished and the weather has been on the warm side since.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> Trouble is I can as well. 🥺 It'll be an Irish theme so I won't be doing the Gay Gordons


Stick to the storytelling side of things.

Riverdance it is then.


----------



## pawl (6 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, we had an enjoyable afternoon down the club yesterday, it was nice to catch up with friends and as a bonus I won twenty five quid.



Five quid more than we won on the post code lottery yesterday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> Looks cosy. During the cold spell I ordered a couple of warm cardigans, they're very cosy but they didn't arrive till the cold spell had finished and the weather has been on the warm side since.



Talking of warm cardigans, on my 50th birthday my daughters got me a cardigan and a pair of slippers. At the time I said " if you ever see me wearing a Cardy and slippers in a non ironic way, put a round in the back of my head " 
I can see the practicality and functionality of them now, but I'd be very very nervous if I was wearing them when my daughter visited 😁


----------



## pawl (6 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> Trouble is I can as well. 🥺 It'll be an Irish theme so I won't be doing the Gay Gordons



Are you allowed to say the last two words in this era of political correctness


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Stick to the storytelling side of things.
> 
> Riverdance it is then.



..........and you know what?........I look pretty damn good in black tights........not forgetting the little black number as well 🤣

Bib longs tonight


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2023)

pawl said:


> Five quid more than we won on the post code lottery yesterday.



25 quid more than I won with 100K of PBs.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2023)

pawl said:


> Five quid more than we won on the post code lottery yesterday.





I didn't win anything on the PB's but I did win £10 on the postcode lottery


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> I am with TSB. Bloody awful. Just to access so as to check my account I need......
> My password
> Memorable word (they then request a random mix of letters from that).
> They then text me a number and give me so many seconds to type that in**
> **so if I am trying to log in ON THE PHONE and they text me ON THE PHONE how do I get that and type it in🥺



On my phone, the texted number pops up at top of screen for a few seconds. I have to memorize it, then type it in. Not too bad for say a 5 digit number, but, some sites use 8 digit numbers! Poorly thought out by some pizza eating IT nerd in a darkened room.


----------



## pawl (6 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> Talking of warm cardigans, on my 50th birthday my daughters got me a cardigan and a pair of slippers. At the time I said " if you ever see me wearing a Cardy and slippers in a non ironic way, put a round in the back of my head "
> I can see the practicality and functionality of them now, but I'd be very very nervous if I was wearing them when my daughter visited 😁



Start worrying when they start buying you items of clothing with Velcro fastening.

Oops I’ve just thought my cycling shoes and water proof jacket have Velcro fastenings


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jan 2023)

pawl said:


> Start worrying when they start buying you items of clothing with Velcro fastening.
> 
> Oops I’ve just thought my cycling shoes and water proof jacket have Velcro fastenings



Be more worried if you underwear has Velcro fastening


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jan 2023)

Speaking of wins. No extra sprinkles with the PBs this month but Mrs P won the lottery. £70.......I'd guess that represents a return of minus 1000%

🥺


----------



## Poacher (6 Jan 2023)

First auction of the year at my local auctioneers, and they have an unusually large number of old paintings and drawings, some dating back to the 17th century. I have an inclination to attend in person, but in the meantime I'll pop along to the viewing day. Many are sure to be out of my price range, but I took a fancy to this rather monochrome looking watercolour from about 1800, with no estimate (doesn't necessarily mean that it has no or low reserve, though). Mrs Poacher has vetoed it for some arbitrary reason! What do you think? I'm looking for support here! Any tips?






https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...the-saturday-auctions-7th-january-2023-lot-7/


----------



## bobzmyunkle (6 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> Talking of warm cardigans, on my 50th birthday my daughters got me a cardigan and a pair of slippers. At the time I said " if you ever see me wearing a Cardy and slippers in a non ironic way, put a round in the back of my head "
> I can see the practicality and functionality of them now, but I'd be very very nervous if I was wearing them when my daughter visited 😁


I'd still refuse a cardigan, but I've given up my 'slippers are for old folk' stance since gas prices went up.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jan 2023)

bobzmyunkle said:


> I'd still refuse a cardigan, but I've given up my 'slippers are for old folk' stance since gas prices went up.



I'm wearing my Bridgedale wooly hiking socks around the house. I've also got a couple of merino " Buff " style neck warmers which are remarkably effective at keeping me feeling warm.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Jan 2023)

Apparently someone has won £1,221,799 on the Lottery!!!!



Thing is - it might me me!!!


well - I suppose the chances would be better if I had bought a ticket

but as it doesn't increase the odds by a significant extent I generally don't bother 
but the odds are - effectively - the same in reality


so 
IT COULD BE ME


or not

still - there is always next months PBs


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jan 2023)

Poacher said:


> First auction of the year at my local auctioneers, and they have an unusually large number of old paintings and drawings, some dating back to the 17th century. I have an inclination to attend in person, but in the meantime I'll pop along to the viewing day. Many are sure to be out of my price range, but I took a fancy to this rather monochrome looking watercolour from about 1800, with no estimate (doesn't necessarily mean that it has no or low reserve, though). Mrs Poacher has vetoed it for some arbitrary reason! What do you think? I'm looking for support here! Any tips?
> View attachment 673571
> 
> 
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...the-saturday-auctions-7th-january-2023-lot-7/



Utterly hideous. Mrs P has my support.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jan 2023)

bobzmyunkle said:


> I'd still refuse a cardigan, but I've given up my 'slippers are for old folk' stance since gas prices went up.



No to either.

Cardys are a monstrosity full stop & I hate anything on my feet other than socks indoors.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

Poacher said:


> First auction of the year at my local auctioneers, and they have an unusually large number of old paintings and drawings, some dating back to the 17th century. I have an inclination to attend in person, but in the meantime I'll pop along to the viewing day. Many are sure to be out of my price range, but I took a fancy to this rather monochrome looking watercolour from about 1800, with no estimate (doesn't necessarily mean that it has no or low reserve, though). Mrs Poacher has vetoed it for some arbitrary reason! What do you think? I'm looking for support here! Any tips?
> View attachment 673571
> 
> 
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...the-saturday-auctions-7th-january-2023-lot-7/


No suitable frame?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No to either.
> 
> Cardys are a monstrosity full stop & I hate anything on my feet other than socks indoors.


Why are you using a cardie/cardy on your feet?


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2023)

bobzmyunkle said:


> I'd still refuse a cardigan, but I've given up my 'slippers are for old folk' stance since gas prices went up.



I've been wearing slippers since I was a small boy.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2023)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No to either.
> 
> Cardys are a monstrosity full stop & I hate anything on my feet other than socks indoors.



Cardies are lovely.  I like mine.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jan 2023)

Big day today 😁:

Decided that unless we have an appointment, or are going off for eg a walk, our standard getting-up time is 10am - Nov to Feb.

Missed out on the Coventry BS deal mentioned upthread. Grrr!

Instead, set-up second current a/c and linked savings a/c with our main bank and sorted DD's, starting deposit and switched a regular input from another account into this one.

Dumped our smallest (and poor performing) private pension pot and reinvested elsewhere (FRB).

Dumped one ISA due to finish in Nov and took the 120 day Interest penalty on the chin and opened a fresh 5 year lock ISA - rate went from 2.21% to 4.25% so a no-brainer.

Tried to (without success) write a macro to download a cloud based Excel to a specific laptop. Not the same as auto-sync!

Decided to have the Xmas pudding, I was too full to eat on Xmas day, for tea tonight.

Related ^^^ in terms of ridding house of junk food...

... saw my urology consultant yesterday to get update on my left kidney. It is functioning way below the kevel of a healthy kidney but at least now it is draining - slow but steady. This should stop any infections ocurring re backed-up urine.

No further operation needed for the forseeable future.

The stone that caused the initial problem way back in Jan last year was Calcium Oxalate based. I now need to watch my Calcium intake plus cut down some other foodstuffs. Also need to cut down on meat proteins and drink 3L fluids per day albeit not too much at any one time as left kidney overload will be painful.

Another renogram and renal bloodworks needed in a few months time to see if my overall kidney function is still on-track

The clearing out of rubbish food is part of the needed dietary changes And I have put a reminder notice inside the door of a kitchen cupboard - alongside the 'what we need when we go to the shops' jotter.

PS right kidney is perfectly healthy and should 'see me out. 

The first of two very long weekend party nights is tonight and looking forward to that. 🎉🥳👩‍❤️‍👩 

Not my turn to cook tonight so that's a Brucie Bonus for me.

Have a good weekend all. 🆗


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2023)

Fish and chips for us today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Why are you using a cardie/cardy on your feet?



Poor punctuation on my part.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> I've been wearing slippers since I was a small boy.



Beating @classic33 to the punch:

They must be too small & stink by now.


----------



## bobzmyunkle (6 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> I've been wearing slippers since I was a small boy.


I've been too cool for that. Now I'm just cold.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2023)

I am like Numbnuts......all I wear indoors is a willy warmer 🙂


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> I am like Numbnuts......all I wear indoors is a willy warmer 🙂


I'm staying quiet!


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2023)

bobzmyunkle said:


> I've been too cool for that. Now I'm just cold.



I've never been cool, and I'm not cold, my cardies keeping me cosy.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> I'm staying quiet!



Thats rare for you.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> I am like Numbnuts......all I wear indoors is a willy warmer 🙂



What ................you wear a willy warmer


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2023)

I am def not partaking in this conversation


----------



## Poacher (6 Jan 2023)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Utterly hideous. Mrs P has my support.



Thanks for your advice. I'll place a ridiculously low bid, since I registered for the sale before Christmas, and it seems, well, just wrong not to bid on _anything_, and keep my fingers crossed that someone else cops for it. Otherwise a similar scene may be enacted at _manoir du braconnier_.
There are various gold earrings / ear studs in room 2, and she's not averse to wearing second hand jewellery, so it might be a wise move to place a bid or two in that direction - she wasn't particularly impressed by her Christmas presents!

Edit: no reserve on this lot, so the owner has no great expectations.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Jan 2023)

Poacher said:


> Thanks for your advice. I'll place a ridiculously low bid, since I registered for the sale before Christmas, and it seems, well, just wrong not to bid on _anything_, and keep my fingers crossed that someone else cops for it. Otherwise a similar scene may be enacted at _manoir du braconnier_.
> There are various gold earrings / ear studs in room 2, and she's not averse to wearing second hand jewellery, so it might be a wise move to place a bid or two in that direction - she wasn't particularly impressed by her Christmas presents!
> 
> Edit: no reserve on this lot, so the owner has no great expectations.



Sorry to hear about the Xmas presents disheartening.

Good luck on the jewellery front and a happy Mrs P.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> What ................you wear a willy warmer



Only a very small one


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2023)

I know I don’t have a maternal bone in my body so possibly it’s just me that feels like this, but I find these photos quite creepy


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> I know I don’t have a maternal bone in my body so possibly it’s just me that feels like this, but I find these photos quite creepy
> 
> 
> View attachment 673602





Those are all right but have you seen those dolls called reborn dolls? Now those are creepy in the extreme. And the owners are bloody weird as well.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> I know I don’t have a maternal bone in my body so possibly it’s just me that feels like this, but I find these photos quite creepy
> 
> 
> View attachment 673602



Its the way its wrapped up that looks wrong.


----------



## gavroche (6 Jan 2023)

If the weather is right tomorrow and after walking Molly on Angel Bay, I will have my very first ride with my grandson who is 10 years old. Only a short 6 miles each way to show him the ropes on his brand new bike we bought him for Christmas.


----------



## Exlaser2 (6 Jan 2023)

Afternoon all. 
On todays topic .

Slippers yes , been wearing them since I was in my thirties .😀

Cardigans No, never ever , simply no no no no. It’s in the same category as a tank top. I would rather be put down rather than wear one. 😂😂😀😀😀


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> Only a very small one


Like This?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Like This?



Very similar 😀


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> Very similar 😀


Only not as big, going by your previous post.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Only not as big, going by your previous post.



TBF there are no measurements on your photo.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> TBF there are no measurements on your photo.


That's full size!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Jan 2023)

Just come here to catch up

you lot don;t half talk some weird stuff!!


anyway - boring stuff - managed a bike ride - OK ebike to be pedantic
includes a flooded bit of back road so I decided use the 'walk assist' feature and let the motor take me through so I didn't get wet feet

bloomin thing has never worked properly - starts off just fine then stops after a while - i.e. in the middle of the flood so I got a wet foot


anyway - 'fun' trip to the airport - saw 5 planes land and 2 take off just while I was riding past and stopped for an apple!

which reminds me
I was supposed to call into Next and pick up a parcel on the way home and I forgot

OK - need to try to remember when I go to get 2 new tyres tomorrow
for the car that is - more expensive and less interesting than for the bike!!!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Just come here to catch up
> 
> you lot don;t half talk some weird stuff!!
> 
> ...


Not an e-assist bike ride?


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2023)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all.
> On todays topic .
> 
> Slippers yes , been wearing them since I was in my thirties .😀
> ...



It both amazes and amuses me that a simple item of clothing can invoke such strong reactions.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Not an e-assist bike ride?



IT STILL COUNTS!!!!!!

what do you mean - touchy????


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Jan 2023)

Anyway - just remembered

We had a parcel delivered for next door - happens quite a lot as they are all working

anyway - she came round but I was tied up and couldn;t get down to answer in time

so I took it round a bit later

Really annoying that thye don;t have any kind or door device like a bell or knocker
nothing

so I end up knocking on the heavily double glazed door and - now the don;t have a dog anymore - have to hope she hears

the other way are even worse
they have one of those Ring doorbells - but never hear it as 'we can't hear it in the new extension'
WHAT
it is electronic and networked - how hard can it be?????

all nice people - but their door notification devices drive me mad!!!!


----------



## Dirk (6 Jan 2023)

Poacher said:


> First auction of the year at my local auctioneers, and they have an unusually large number of old paintings and drawings, some dating back to the 17th century. I have an inclination to attend in person, but in the meantime I'll pop along to the viewing day. Many are sure to be out of my price range, but I took a fancy to this rather monochrome looking watercolour from about 1800, with no estimate (doesn't necessarily mean that it has no or low reserve, though). Mrs Poacher has vetoed it for some arbitrary reason! What do you think? I'm looking for support here! Any tips?
> View attachment 673571
> 
> 
> https://www.arthurjohnson.co.uk/cat...the-saturday-auctions-7th-january-2023-lot-7/



You might get it for a snip.....


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2023)

Its now 0545 and I have been up since 0400. My legs were hurting and I had to get up to stretch them. I will listen to SoTS till 0800 then go back to bed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jan 2023)

It’s blowing a hoolie and peeing down, just in time for parkrun. The rain and wind will be coming in off the bay so it will be really refreshing on the more exposed parts of the course.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2023)

Good morning people, blowing a hoolie and very damp, an ideal day for catching up with the ironing.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2023)

Cooooeeeeee. 9 deg and      of course.

Looks set in for the day.

I have a load of washing in the machine and will have to dry it on the clothes horse.

I see another slobbing day today

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2023)

Morning all  

Talked to estate agents and solicitor yesterday; all seems to be progressing properly on the moving front. Jeez, I'll be glad when it's all over!
Our mates from Minehead are coming for a stop over later on and I've booked a table at Hang Loose for Sunday lunch.


----------



## Paulus (7 Jan 2023)

Good morning all. 
It's windy and starting to rain.  
Today we are meeting up for lunch with our son and daughter and their respective girlfriend and fiance. 
I have to whizz up to the high road first thing and get my antibiotics that the dentist prescribed. My tooth is infected, but also needs some canal root treatment as the nerve is dying and needs to be removed. This will happen towards the end of the month. 
Stay dry everyone


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> Only a very small one



Because of the cold..........................????


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> I know I don’t have a maternal bone in my body so possibly it’s just me that feels like this, but I find these photos quite creepy
> 
> 
> View attachment 673602



Good grief! Those are just so, what? I don't know. Horrible, absolutely horrid. I wonder if it's all photoshopped, my granddaughter never stayed still long enough............


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> It both amazes and amuses me that a simple item of clothing can invoke such strong reactions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 673613



Yes, since getting older I've found these comfortable and cosy. 👍


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2023)

PaulSB said:


> Because of the cold..........................????



Does the cold make any difference?


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2023)

Good morning world. Six o'clock I'm laid in bed feeling stiff and achey. Dancing is a good work out. Must go riding I think to myself but can I be arsed? By 6.45 I'm downstairs, coffee on the go, message a couple of people. "Is the club ride on?".................................20 minutes later replies come in which can be politely summarised as "Paul, have you looked out the window?"  

Paul, has now looked out of the window. It's peeing down. Plan is to check the weather at 10.00 as the forecast promises sunshine by 11.00. Pigs anyone? Can they fly? I'll let you know later.

Yes, we did the Gay Gordons along with several other dances which I couldn't name. I only know Strip the Willow and I'm sure we didn't dance that one. A good time was had by all. Mrs P even persuaded one male friend to dance four times. His wife was astounded as he usually steadfastly refuses. I think Geoff knows only to well, just as I do, there is no point in arguing with Mrs P. Compliance is the order of the day.

I'll see what the day brings........................


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> Does the cold make any difference?



I've always found it a useful excuse................


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jan 2023)




----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2023)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> door notification devices



This! I love this. I am going to try so hard to remember this phrase.


----------



## Poacher (7 Jan 2023)

Dirk said:


> You might get it for a snip.....



Well, I seem to have dodged the bullet rusty razor blade. Hammer price was £720, plus at least 25%, more if bidding online!
Should have known I'd be safe, as my commission bid was in (low!) double figures, but still a bit surprised at that result.
Mrs Poacher didn't fancy any of the earrings, so I don't have to venture out again in the driving rain - it wasn't much fun on the brommie to Lidl for fresh croissants at 8am.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jan 2023)

What a horrible day rain and very dark too.
Taken my first metformin today just have to wait to see if I get any side effects.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2023)

We have blue skies and sunshine here now. And I have put my washing outside to dry.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> We have blue skies and sunshine here now. And I have put my washing outside to dry.



WoW - a freak of nature  enjoy while you can


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> WoW - a freak of nature  enjoy while you can





I knew it was too good to hope for. Rain has stopped play 😆


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jan 2023)

Walking back from the shop when I spotted “ Kami “ the cat. Supremely dismissive of road traffic, Kami is known to saunter casually across the busy road, snarling at any vehicle that has the temerity to sound its horn at her. 
We’re not sure if it has an owner, we named it “ Kami “ after Kamikaze.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jan 2023)

Bacon and sausage bap.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2023)

Lunch was golden brown chunky chips, wrapped in Wiltshire ham and with a sweet chilli dip.......very nice.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> Bacon and sausage bap.



Sauce ???


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> I knew it was too good to hope for*. Rain has stopped play *😆



So, it is all your fault, can you just, please, keep your washing indoors?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jan 2023)

Finished our party for 2 at 5.30am and got up at 1pm today. Great night.

On the subject of clothes - what do we think of older men in those 3/4 length trousers? Horrible imo.

And Crocs - abominations too.

Cooking a crusty topped chilli from scratch today and will have another P-F-2 night tonight.

Rest day tomorrow and about 30 miles of walking planned for the week ahead.

Grotty weather out there.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jan 2023)

For the TV watchers.

Yesterday we finished Devil's Hour on Prime with Peter Capaldi.

Definitely one of the very best mini-series (6 parts) we have ever watched.

Capaldi was outstanding and the child in it (Benjamin Chivers) gave the best young actor performance ever.

Been out a couple of months so some of you may have seen it but if not, give it a go.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jan 2023)

We had a sunny break of four hours as forecast, starting at 11.00. Ride plans set to meet at 11.15, 43 miles, 15.3avg and got home at 3.30, five minutes before the heavens opened. Yeah!!

Time for a brew and think about tonight's tea. I'm erring towards stir fry or sausage, mash, kale with garlic and a good sticky onion gravy.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> Walking back from the shop when I spotted “ Kami “ the cat. Supremely dismissive of road traffic, Kami is known to saunter casually across the busy road, snarling at any vehicle that has the temerity to sound its horn at her.
> We’re not sure if it has an owner, we named it “ Kami “ after Kamikaze.
> 
> View attachment 673657


Almost like the head of a lynx on that.

Notice the teeth are on display, you upset it?


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Almost like the head of a lynx on that.
> 
> Notice the teeth are on display, you upset it?



No, it's doolally. Several months ago while waiting at the bus stop I watched the cat looking up the road. As soon as a car appeared in the distance the cat ambled into the centre of the road and sat there watching it approach. It waited for the car to come to a halt before continuing across the road. Everyone's surprised it's still in the land of the living.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> No, it's doolally. Several months ago while waiting at the bus stop I watched the cat looking up the road. As soon as a car appeared in the distance the cat ambled into the centre of the road and sat there watching it approach. It waited for the car to come to a halt before continuing across the road. *Everyone's surprised it's still in the land of the living.*


Are you certain it is?
It may be the spirit of a number of cats, hit on the road, returned as what you see?

That head is not one of a domesticated cat though.


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Are you certain it is?
> It may be the spirit of a number of cats, hit on the road, returned as what you see?
> 
> That head is not one of a domesticated cat though.



It’s certainly different. After we’d not seen it for several weeks we thought perhaps it had gone to meet its maker. It’s recently reappeared. Perhaps it’s Schrödingers cat 🤔


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jan 2023)

I went for a walk in the rain a little while ago. Detoured through our local Pocket Park which is one of few designated Urban Meadows. The old OS maps show a pond just inside the gate but it’s been a “ lost pond “ as long as I can remember. There’s a small fenced off area where it used to be and what I think is probably a family of foxes had set up home there. For the first time since I don’t know when it has become a pond once again.


----------



## Dirk (8 Jan 2023)

Morning all  

First?


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2023)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2023)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> First?



Only just.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2023)

Cooooeeeee. Cooler today. Its 4 deg and only going to be a max of 5 I think.  

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jan 2023)

Good morning, feeling very sleepy, even after two cups of coffee. Planning on going for a run this morning, need to get fitter for our trip to the Lake District in March.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2023)

More rain....oh goody.
Forecast is for light rain all day but the sky tells me it could do anything.......its a weird colour.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2023)

Good morning all. I've been awake since 7, but have been reading an Inspector Banks book and have just finished it.
More rain is forecast for later.
Dog walking shortly, and will call in to M&S to pick up my order of some new undercrackers as the missing ones have not turned up.
Another busy day in paradise.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jan 2023)

Morning you lot


Up at 8 as Grand-daughter is staying over night and we have trained her to not get up before 8 when she stays here
(not doing so well with the 2 boys!!!)

but she comes over once a months or so to get some peace from her younger brothers - she is 10 and the middle one is 6 - but SEN so can take a lot of attention

she is currently drawing but wants to go to Tesco - I suspect there is something she reckons she can persuade me to get her!!

anyway - bike ride seems to be out


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2023)




----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2023)

its set in for the day methinks. Slobbing it is then. 😆


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2023)

Hello! Weather is better than forecast, it's not raining, but heavy rain is due around 11.00. Nothing planned but will iron, etc. as the day progresses. I have a real hankering for a good sausage, planning a short walk to the farm shop to get some. We don't shop there often now, prices increased before Covid struck and have again. It was always expensive but now while not unaffordable is more of a treat than the weekly visit it once was. Prices increased significantly when the farmer sold it to an employee - two slices of profit became necessary, one for farmer and one for the shop. Very understandable.

A very strange sleep. Woke at 2.00am and wide awake. Downstairs, back to bed at 4.30 and slept soundly till 8.45. I'm going to look at cycle frame sizes shortly.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2023)

We have  too


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2023)

The light rain we had promised has been hissing down for 4 hours.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2023)

What I'd like to know is where is the cold spell and snow that they were forecasting last weekend, for this weekend?

Where's Mo?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> What I'd like to know is where is the cold spell and snow that they were forecasting last weekend, for this weekend?
> 
> Where's Mo?



Here. Nothing worth posting.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Here. Nothing worth posting.


Nothing!!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Here. Nothing worth posting.



I feel the same


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> I feel the same



Yep…same old most days. Maybe when some decent weather arrives I will find a bit of motivation.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep…same old most days. Maybe when some decent weather arrives I will find a bit of motivation.



Yeah me too


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> I feel the same


Even on the mince pie front?


----------



## Exlaser2 (8 Jan 2023)

Afternoon all .

I went to the club this morning to go sailing.
Went out, then came back in again . TO TO WINDY, I hate swimming after boats these days 😀. 
Am now sat in the club bar with a glass of wine .


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jan 2023)

I've been out for a wet, windy and hilly 11k run. Splish splosh, splash, over the heath and down the trailway. I'm pleasantly knackered now, and looking forward to a bowl of porridge 🥣


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Even on the mince pie front?




Now that I'm a full blown diabetic type 2 and not borderline, sweet things are a thing of the past until I can get my blood sugar under control


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> Now that I'm a full blown diabetic type 2 and not borderline, sweet things are a thing of the past until I can get my blood sugar under control


You've not given up on the baking?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2023)

I have been pottering. The rain we had also incorporated Hail.

We now have a bit of a lull, we'll its stopped raining for the moment anyway 

Steak and kidney in gravy with mashed potatoes today.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2023)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been pottering. The rain we had also incorporated Hail.
> 
> We now have a bit of a lull, we'll its stopped raining for the moment anyway
> 
> Steak and kidney in gravy with mashed potatoes today.


How bad is the lull?


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2023)

It's very dark outside, with heavy showers of rain. 
I have decided on Toad in the hole with roast potatoes, spring greens and carrots, with onion gravy for dinner tonight


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> How bad is the lull?





We still have a errr lull. Its better than rain and Hail.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2023)

My meal is......a chunky butty of....
Brown seeded bread 
Wiltshire ham.
Special red leicester cheese.
Apple n fig chutney.
A glass of Zinfandel wine.
Very tasty


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2023)

Dave7 said:


> My meal is......a chunky butty of....
> Brown seeded bread
> Wiltshire ham.
> Special red leicester cheese.
> ...



What's special about the special Red Leicester? 
Great combo though.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Even on the mince pie front?



My stepdaughter was here earlier, I now have a dozen mince pies in the cupboard.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2023)

Our Son was up this morning, brought our grandson with him, 11 months old, crawling everywhere, into everything and has just started to stand up. 😍


----------



## 12boy (8 Jan 2023)

There is a golf course a couple miles away with a perimeter path of about 3 miles which is usually fairly snowfree when the streets are not. Took my Brompton with studded tires for a few laps and rode a bit over 10 miles, 1/2 with a 20 mph headwind and 1/2 with a 20 mph tailwind. Between the wind and the tires it was more work than 20 in the summer. Still, it was great to get a little ride in. Today the wind is between 25 and 55 mph so I will find other things to do. One of these will be buying some 2x4s to fashion a frame to hang a 95 lb horsemat from. These 4x6 3/4 " recycled rubber mats can make a good backdrop for archery targets so I don't skewer my neighbors when arching. I have an old recurve bow without sights so shooting it is kinda Zen. Very relaxing.
NN...feel any better with the metformin or is it too soon to tell? If my diet fails to curb my slide into diabetes I will join you, but I really hate to take any meds if I can avoid them as they all seem to have some unpleasant side effects. The blood thinners I was taking come to mind.
Be well and safe


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2023)

Paulus said:


> What's special about the special Red Leicester?
> Great combo though.



A good question.
I normally get Aldi bog standard RL and enjoy it.
T'other week they only had this special, which is aged. Nice but not worth the extra cost.

But the sarnie was nice though🙂


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jan 2023)

Exlaser2 said:


> Afternoon all .
> 
> I went to the club this morning to go sailing.
> Went out, then came back in again . TO TO WINDY, I hate swimming after boats these days 😀.
> Am now sat in the club bar with a glass of wine .



Yup - been there - done that
there is a good reason that sailing clubs have a bar!!!


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> You've not given up on the baking?



I think I will have too


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2023)

12boy said:


> NN...feel any better with the metformin or is it too soon to tell? If my diet fails to curb my slide into diabetes I will join you, but I really hate to take any meds if I can avoid them as they all seem to have some unpleasant side effects. The blood thinners I was taking come to mind.
> Be well and safe


With the metformim so far so good, but next week I have to take two a day so fingers crossed


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> I think I will have too


Hopefully you'll continue with your bread making.

Maybe even try a new recipe, such as
https://www.diabetes.co.uk/recipes/low-carb-mince-pies.html

Just don't give up!


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> I think I will have too



If it would help, you could continue to bake your pies, post them to me, I will eat them for you, and tell you how nice they were


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2023)

BoldonLad said:


> If it would help, you could continue to bake your pies, post them to me, I will eat them for you, and tell you how nice they were



I'm sure there would be many takers on CC for NN's pies.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully you'll continue with your bread making.
> 
> Maybe even try a new recipe, such as
> https://www.diabetes.co.uk/recipes/low-carb-mince-pies.html
> ...



Up to now I'll cut out any sweet stuff, but I'll carry on making meat/curry pies ect and making bread as I don't like shop bread now, but I have to lower my blood sugar ASAP and get it under control and go from there.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2023)

numbnuts said:


> Up to now I'll cut out any sweet stuff, but I'll carry on making meat/curry pies ect and making bread as I don't like shop bread now, but I have to lower my blood sugar ASAP and get it under control and go from there.


You never mentioned homemade meat pies before. Do you take orders, and do you deliver?


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> You never mentioned homemade meat pies before. Do you take orders, and do you deliver?



Yes I have, my curry pies are the best, lovely with a mango chutney or my chicken and stuffing pies with pickles


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2023)

I have Ferrero Roche chocolates that i had as a Christmas present. I may have to stuff my face with 1 or 3 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jan 2023)

-


welsh dragon said:


> I have Ferrero Roche chocolates that i had as a Christmas present. I may have to stuff my face with 1 or 3 😁



I’ve just spotted a packet of pistachio and almond all butter cookies in the cupboard. The label says there’s 130 Kc in each biscuit. I ran 7 miles earlier today, and with the rough rule of thumb that 1 mile of running = 100 Kc, I reckon I can eat five of them and still have a 50 Kc deficit 😀


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> -
> 
> 
> I’ve just spotted a packet of pistachio and almond all butter cookies in the cupboard. The label says there’s 130 Kc in each biscuit. I ran 7 miles earlier today, and with the rough rule of thumb that 1 mile of running = 100 Kc, I reckon I can eat five of them and still have a 50 Kc deficit 😀





You wish. 😆


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jan 2023)

BoldonLad said:


> If it would help, you could continue to bake your pies, post them to me, I will eat them for you, and tell you how nice they were



It is lovely to see the community spirit of the forum coming to the fore and member putting themselves out in order to help someone else!
what a selfless act!


----------



## Paulus (8 Jan 2023)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> It is lovely to see the community spirit of the forum coming to the fore and member putting themselves out in order to help someone else!
> what a selfless act!



We are all heart!😄


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2023)

Paulus said:


> I'm sure there would be many takers on CC for NN's pies.



Err........please can we keep this in the Retirement Thread. If there's pies going I'm sure we can all help out one way or another.


----------



## PaulSB (Monday at 05:55)

Good morning folks. Last to post yesterday and first today. Continuity, I like continuity. Happy Valley, good, very good. I guess we can all see where the storylines should go but will they? I somehow doubt it. Excellent TV. Event TV in that millions sit down to watch at the same time.

Today? Well the daft old buggers I ride with have planned to go cycling. Here is the current forecast: 06.00 >08.00 heavy rain; 09.00 dry; 10.00 heavy rain; 11.00 >15.00 sunshine and showers. We're meeting at 10.00......................    

Meanwhile I have some domestic, u3a and cycle club admin to deal with. Catch you later..............probably around 10.00!


----------



## Dave7 (Monday at 06:46)

Pishing down again as it has been through the night. Seems like we go to bed when its raining and get up to rain.
Paul.....I like your optomysm (spelling??) and hope you get your
swim ride in.


----------



## Dave7 (Monday at 06:48)

welsh dragon said:


> I have Ferrero Roche chocolates that i had as a Christmas present. I may have to stuff my face with 1 or 3 😁



One of the few 'sweets' I really like.


----------



## Dave7 (Monday at 06:53)

Paulus said:


> I'm sure there would be many takers on CC for NN's pies.



I may be the only one here that doesn't really like traditional mince pies. Aldi do a special for Christmas and they are to my taste......open topped and with almond flakes added.


----------



## Mo1959 (Monday at 06:56)

Morning. Cold and dry so better make the most of it I suppose as it’s back to a day of rain tomorrow.

I have a couple of runs to the recycling centre to do later but not much else happening.

I also enjoyed Happy Valley last night.


----------



## dave r (Monday at 06:58)

Good morning people, carers here is early, bingo later.


----------



## Paulus (Monday at 07:15)

Dave7 said:


> I may be the only one here that doesn't really like traditional mince pies. Aldi do a special for Christmas and they are to my taste......open topped and with almond flakes added.



More like a tart then.


----------



## Paulus (Monday at 07:19)

Morning all.
The bin lorries have been down, MrsP hasgone to work, she just does some part time nursing, filling in when the regular nurse has time off.
I will be out with the dog when it gets light, then out for a bimble on the bike for some essentials from the local shops.


----------



## welsh dragon (Monday at 07:50)

Dave7 said:


> I may be the only one here that doesn't really like traditional mince pies. Aldi do a special for Christmas and they are to my taste......open topped and with almond flakes added.





I can't stand mince pies. Bleh


----------



## welsh dragon (Monday at 07:51)

Cooooooeeeee. 6 deg for us. 

Not much planned for today.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## BoldonLad (Monday at 08:21)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> It is lovely to see the community spirit of the forum coming to the fore and member putting themselves out in order to help someone else!
> what a selfless act!



That’s me, always selfless


----------



## Dirk (Monday at 08:21)

Morning all  

Our mates stayed overnight. Good time had by all, plenty of wine drunk, world put to rights. Conversation ranged from political correctness on the TV, holidays, how fat people have sex and the sinking of the Tirpitz. Don't get much more eclectic than that!
Guess which topic had us all in stitches?
We're all off to Barnstaple this morning.


----------



## Sterlo (Monday at 08:41)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Our mates stayed overnight. Good time had by all, plenty of wine drunk, world put to rights. Conversation ranged from political correctness on the TV, holidays, how fat people have sex and the sinking of the Tirpitz. Don't get much more eclectic than that!
> Guess which topic had us all in stitches?
> We're all off to Barnstaple this morning.



How can you laugh about the sinking of the Tirpitz???


----------



## Dave7 (Monday at 08:49)

Paulus said:


> More like a tart then.



I suppose it is. 
Suits me as I am not a great fan of pastry.......has to be thin for me.


----------



## Dirk (Monday at 08:56)

Sterlo said:


> How can you laugh about the sinking of the Tirpitz???



Didn't say we did.


----------



## PaulSB (Monday at 09:01)

Dirk said:


> Morning all
> 
> Our mates stayed overnight. Good time had by all, plenty of wine drunk, world put to rights. Conversation ranged from political correctness on the TV, holidays, how fat people have sex and the sinking of the Tirpitz. Don't get much more eclectic than that!
> Guess which topic had us all in stitches?
> We're all off to Barnstaple this morning.



OK. How do fat people have sex?


----------



## PaulSB (Monday at 09:04)

Dave7 said:


> Pishing down again as it has been through the night. Seems like we go to bed when its raining and get up to rain.
> Paul.....I like your optomysm (spelling??) and hope you get your
> swim ride in.



Misplaced optimism. 😩 I've just lit the stove. Grey, damp, breezy, cold. You cannot believe how p***** off I am with this weather. So much needs doing aside from bike riding and I can't get out to do it. GRRRRRRR. Plan to spend a bit of time looking round for a gym programme to help me shift a bit of weight over the next 4 -6 weeks.


EDIT @classic33 that's a programme for the next 4-6 weeks. I'm not spending 4-6 weeks looking around!!!!!


----------



## Dirk (Monday at 09:11)

PaulSB said:


> OK. How do fat people have sex?



Bingo!
(The Tirpitz came a close second......)


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (Monday at 09:17)

absolutely "very tired" last night and went to bed early - about 11 instead of about 12

feel much better this morning

but looking out it is wet and very windy so a bike ride is probably not on

might start to sort out some stuff to go up into the loft instead!


----------



## welsh dragon (Monday at 10:25)

I have managed to set fire to my vacuum cleaner for a second time. An ember from the fire made the dust bag and filter smoulder. Managed to get it outside and pulled both dust bag and filter from the vacuum. DOH


----------



## classic33 (Monday at 10:42)

Paulus said:


> More like a tart then.


No need for name calling!!


----------



## classic33 (Monday at 10:51)

welsh dragon said:


> I have managed to set fire to my vacuum cleaner for a second time. An ember from the fire made the dust bag and filter smoulder. Managed to get it outside and pulled both dust bag and filter from the vacuum. DOH


Maybe you should stop using a vacumn and go back to a brush and dustpan. It'll be safer.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Monday at 11:23)

A walk into Wimborne this morning. I was passed on the way by a group of a dozen cyclists of a certain age. I noticed there was an even split between traditional/ electric bikes.


----------



## Dave7 (Monday at 11:45)

Talking of pastry 🙂
What I do enjoy is very thin suet pastry over what I call a pie**......put the meat etc in a dish, cover with pastry and shove in the oven. Some peas and chips and jobs a good'n
**others will say its not a pie if its only topped.


----------



## welsh dragon (Monday at 11:58)

classic33 said:


> Maybe you should stop using a vacumn and go back to a brush and dustpan. It'll be safer.



I do use that but if there is a bit of Ash I tend to use the vacuum. I won't be doing it anymore though. Lesson learned. At least I know the smoke detector works. 😆


----------



## numbnuts (Monday at 12:13)

welsh dragon said:


> I do use that but if there is a bit of Ash I tend to use the vacuum. I won't be doing it anymore though. Lesson learned. At least I know the smoke detector works. 😆



https://www.amazon.co.uk/ash-vacuum/s?k=ash+vacuum


----------



## numbnuts (Monday at 12:14)

morning afternoon


----------



## rustybolts (Monday at 12:26)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep…same old most days. Maybe when some decent weather arrives I will find a bit of motivation.



its the mid january energy lull , i get it every year , wait till a sign of spring arrives . I have to force myself out to run a few miles most evenings or do a spin inside on the turbo trainer, some days I do nothing and sleep in front of the box with a poodle on my lap. I am targeting a marathon for end october and am feeling guilty im not doing enough


----------



## Mo1959 (Monday at 12:28)

Gave a quick hoover earlier then did a couple of skip runs. Amazing how it makes you feel better just accomplishing a couple of things instead of sitting on your arse!  

Just sat down with a ham sandwich made with tiger bread and a bag of crisps. It’s clouded over now so a bit of  on the way.


----------



## Paulus (Monday at 12:30)

numbnuts said:


> morning afternoon



Good day sir.


----------



## welsh dragon (Monday at 12:55)

numbnuts said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/ash-vacuum/s?k=ash+vacuum





I do have to admit that I have one of those 😆. But it's in the shed. Mr WD uses it. I was just being lazy.


----------



## welsh dragon (Monday at 12:58)

After the debacle it last week when I was locked out of the nationwide ap, the PIN on my debit card was locked so I had to go all the way to town to change it at the ATM. I now have a headache. My patience level dropped to -100 and my anger ramped up to +1000. I really don't have any patience for s**t like that.


----------



## welsh dragon (Monday at 13:05)

Mr WD was quite happy to go into town of course because that meant he could go to the fish and chip shop.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Monday at 13:08)

rustybolts said:


> I am targeting a marathon for end october and am feeling guilty im not doing enough



There was a training plan in one of the running magazines back in the ‘80’s “ 26 weeks to 26 Miles “ 
It should almost fit in with your schedule. Otherwise just wing it on the day, you’ll be fine 😉


----------



## Mo1959 (Monday at 13:26)

Tenkaykev said:


> There was a training plan in one of the running magazines back in the ‘80’s “ 26 weeks to 26 Miles “
> It should almost fit in with your schedule. Otherwise just wing it on the day, you’ll be fine 😉



I have only done one full marathon but it was over 20 years ago. The state of my legs now I doubt very much if I could do another. The mind is willing but the body is weak.


----------



## numbnuts (Monday at 13:32)

Mo1959 said:


> I have only done one full marathon but it was over 20 years ago. The state of my legs now I doubt very much if I could do another. The mind is willing but the body is weak.



Your body is weak........mines a bit like last year...................... gone


----------



## Tenkaykev (Monday at 13:40)

Mo1959 said:


> I have only done one full marathon but it was over 20 years ago. The state of my legs now I doubt very much if I could do another. The mind is willing but the body is weak.



I'm the same Mo, I used to have very good mental and physical endurance, and sometimes even now I'm tempted to enter something which is almost certainly a bridge too far.


----------



## numbnuts (Monday at 13:43)

I ran 10 miles once in 1 hour 16 mins


----------



## classic33 (Monday at 14:27)

Can the first line be true?


----------



## dave r (Monday at 14:35)

I've been for a bimble this morning, my first this year and my first in about a month. my Meriden loop, I rode 25 miles, I was pleasantly surprised to find that they had resurfaced most of Harvest Hill lane since the last time I was up there, you've still got to be careful on the decent and right hander at the start of it though, the rest of its nice and smooth, unfortunately my cycle computer has handed its notice in with immediate effect, for a long time this morning it had my speed at 7mph and then it just died, all I got was a blank screen, its about ten year old and has never had its battery changed so it could be the battery or it could be knackered, I might just replace it rather than mess about trying to fix it, it don't owe me anything, apart from that it was a decent ride, mostly bright and sunny with a strong wind, I got caught by a passing shower riding through Tile Hill, I was feeling the lay off a bit though. very slow and hard work, I noticed that my heart rate didn't settle at all during the ride. I can't say I enjoyed that but it was nice to get out


----------



## Dave7 (Monday at 16:16)

Mo1959 said:


> I have only done one full marathon but it was over 20 years ago. The state of my legs now I doubt very much if I could do another. The mind is willing but the body is weak.



I could only manage 1/2 marathons......my knees would not go further. 
My favourite distance was 8 miles.


----------



## Paulus (Monday at 16:20)

Dave7 said:


> I could only manage 1/2 marathons......my knees would not go further.
> My favourite distance was 8 miles.



I could never run long distances. I was a sprinter. 100yds, 200yrds and 400yrds before we went metric. The cross country runs at school were torture to me.
My son runs longish distances and is doing the London marathon again this year.


----------



## PaulSB (Monday at 18:02)

dave r said:


> I noticed that my heart rate didn't settle at all during the ride. I can't say I enjoyed that but it was nice to get out



Myself and my regular cycling buddies plus other riders of our age are all reporting similar. Lots of strange heart rates. Mostly much higher than usual but one or two struggling to raise HR.

My few rides since Christmas I've had long spells at 150+ which is highly unusual. Normally if I'm working hard I'll be 135/140. An HR of 150+ usually means a serious hill. Easy riding I expect to be around 120.

We've all had Covid or similar infections of late and while we feel recovered think our bodies don't agree. The majority have had Covid in last two months and we all think this is the link.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (Monday at 18:26)

Mo1959 said:


> I have only done one full marathon but it was over 20 years ago. The state of my legs now I doubt very much if I could do another. The mind is willing but the body is weak.



My body always has been - or at least since I was about 35

If I try running or walking too fast for too long then either my knees or my tendons ( I think) will give out 
then I end up not able to walk properly for several weeks
I even keep one of my Dad's old sticks handy just in case - although now I know about it and have a decent ebike then I don;t tend to push it too far much

Before I was 35 I used to play badminton twice a week but then my foot decided it wasn;t playing any more
then several other bits below the hips decided to join in

cycling seems to be the one thing I can do consistently without my body complaining

except for the asthma, of course - but I can cope with that as long as I remember my inhaler!!!


----------



## pawl (Monday at 19:44)

dave r said:


> I've been wearing slippers since I was a small boy.



If you’ve been wearing that long perhaps check the aroma Just another thought Do you have cleats on them


dave r said:


> I've been for a bimble this morning, my first this year and my first in about a month. my Meriden loop, I rode 25 miles, I was pleasantly surprised to find that they had resurfaced most of Harvest Hill lane since the last time I was up there, you've still got to be careful on the decent and right hander at the start of it though, the rest of its nice and smooth, unfortunately my cycle computer has handed its notice in with immediate effect, for a long time this morning it had my speed at 7mph and then it just died, all I got was a blank screen, its about ten year old and has never had its battery changed so it could be the battery or it could be knackered, I might just replace it rather than mess about trying to fix it, it don't owe me anything, apart from that it was a decent ride, mostly bright and sunny with a strong wind, I got caught by a passing shower riding through Tile Hill, I was feeling the lay off a bit though. very slow and hard work, I noticed that my heart rate didn't settle at all during the ride. I can't say I enjoyed that but it was nice to get out



Well done


----------



## dave r (Monday at 21:55)

pawl said:


> If you’ve been wearing that long perhaps check the aroma Just another thought Do you have cleats on them
> 
> 
> Well done



Now theres an idea, cleated slippers, perhaps with single sided SPD's


----------



## dave r (Monday at 22:03)

PaulSB said:


> Myself and my regular cycling buddies plus other riders of our age are all reporting similar. Lots of strange heart rates. Mostly much higher than usual but one or two struggling to raise HR.
> 
> My few rides since Christmas I've had long spells at 150+ which is highly unusual. Normally if I'm working hard I'll be 135/140. An HR of 150+ usually means a serious hill. Easy riding I expect to be around 120.
> 
> We've all had Covid or similar infections of late and while we feel recovered think our bodies don't agree. The majority have had Covid in last two months and we all think this is the link.



I don't wear a heart monitor when I'm riding but most of the time I'm aware of what its doing, I'm normally aware of a raised heart rate over the first few miles, it then settles down and only becomes raised if I'm climbing or sprinting, this morning it didn't settle down and stayed raised all the way round, it took about twenty minutes for it to settle once I got home, pushing my Good Lady round the cafe raised it again but it did settle more quickly that time, I'll be monitoring it on future rides.


----------



## Dave7 (Tuesday at 06:14)

Guess what......0600 and its still hissing down🙂.
I am supposed to be at Aldi at 0800 and am trying to build enthusiasm for it.
Daughter is coming later to force feed us 😃. Today will be tray bake veg plus fish.


----------



## Mo1959 (Tuesday at 07:03)

Morning. We have 36 hours of constant rain to look forward to   

Nothing much happening today apart from Argos delivering a fridge between 7.30 and 9.30 as the old one has almost given up the ghost. Think the thermostat has gone and like most things, the cost of repair would probably be almost as much as a new one.


----------



## dave r (Tuesday at 07:08)

Good morning folks, carers been, my Good Lady's now gone back to sleep on the settee, boiler man here to do a service later.


----------



## PaulSB (Tuesday at 07:33)

Hello! I know weather is a national obsession but is it any wonder? Heaving with rain hitting the windows horizontally. No sign of a let up for days. ☹️🐈🐩🌧🌦

Small person day so I need to drink my coffee and head out. Later today myself and the cycle club Chair will visit Derian House, a local children's hospice, to present a signed, framed PNE shirt and ball to one of the children. Derian is the club charity.

Not much else. Wide awake in the middle of the night but a brew and Wordle solved that quite quickly.

I am cross. What sort of country is it that has to consider hardship payments to anyone let alone professional medical staff? There, I've said it, sorry but I am angry to read this in today's paper.


----------



## Dirk (Tuesday at 07:41)

Morning all  

Off to the docs at 11.00 and then on to our estate agents.
Had a fair bit of rain overnight. Our reservoir seemed pretty full a couple of weeks ago and now they are saying we will have a drought this year.
Wish they'd make their minds up!


----------



## welsh dragon (Tuesday at 07:48)

Morning. 4 deg and hissing down here as well.   

Going to rain all day here. 

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Dave7 (Tuesday at 07:52)

Aldi never happened. My legs just aren't working today.....I am struggling just to walk around the kitchen.


----------



## welsh dragon (Tuesday at 07:54)

My ap was lying. Its now 8 deg and hissing down. 😆


----------



## PaulSB (Tuesday at 07:55)

Dave7 said:


> Aldi never happened. My legs just aren't working today.....I am struggling just to walk around the kitchen.



Hope you guys will be OK. Will your daughter go when she pops round?

I must go. 🏊‍♀️ to get small person.......


----------



## numbnuts (Tuesday at 08:01)




----------



## Paulus (Tuesday at 08:06)

Morning all. 
I am struggling to wake up this morning. I was awake at 4am, but got back to sleep. 
I hear the much trumpeted British space launch didn't go quite to plan. 
I wonder how much money has been lost there?


----------



## Mo1959 (Tuesday at 08:09)

Paulus said:


> Morning all.
> I am struggling to wake up this morning. I was awake at 4am, but got back to sleep.
> I hear the much trumpeted British space launch didn't go quite to plan.
> I wonder how much money has been lost there?



Probably enough for a new hospital or two!


----------



## Dave7 (Tuesday at 09:08)

PaulSB said:


> Hope you guys will be OK. Will your daughter go when she pops round?
> 
> I must go. 🏊‍♀️ to get small person.......



She will call at Morrisons as its en route for her.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (Tuesday at 09:40)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably enough for a new hospital or two!



I could comment but I would be told to go to "the other place"
We commented to each otehr about this stuff last night when the news was on - the air was rather blue!!

anyway - raining a lot here - like most places
I have a Wellbeing course this morning - referred to it by the GP ages ago - they have one a month
it started off with over 20 people
last time it was just 2 of us left and the previous 2 times it was just me!!!

this will actually be the first one I go to where I go by car - have used the bike every other time but if I did that today I would get there soaked!


----------



## PaulSB (Tuesday at 09:42)

I am watching Twirly Woos with small person. We have toast and marmalade. It will be sticky.

She is turbo powered, full throttle this morning...........could probably launch six satellites single handed.


----------



## dave r (Tuesday at 09:45)

PaulSB said:


> She is turbo powered, full throttle this morning...........could probably launch six satellites single handed.



Sounds like our Grandson.


----------



## numbnuts (Tuesday at 13:20)

It stopped ........until I went out


----------



## Poacher (Tuesday at 15:37)

Popped into Tesco's as the bus I was on starts to divert away from where I wanted to go (home!).
Mrs Poacher likes their cranberry raisin & cashew bloomers so I had a look at the bread area.
Choice of *NEW!* 400gm cranberry cashew & raisin bloomer at £2.25 






or 350gm cranberry raisin & cashew bloomer at 48p. 




Decisions, decisions! Presumably the latter is being discontinued. Shame! I think it used to be ~£1.85, but not sure, as I only bought it on YS.


----------



## classic33 (Tuesday at 15:40)

numbnuts said:


> It stopped ........until I went out


S'not stopped here.


----------



## Dave7 (Wednesday at 03:55)

Does 0400 mean I am 1st or is it still yesterday 🙂.
Legs were aching so I decided to get up for an hour and stretch them. I will hopefully get another 2 hours kip shortly.


----------



## PaulSB (Wednesday at 04:26)

Dave7 said:


> Does 0400 mean I am 1st or is it still yesterday 🙂.
> Legs were aching so I decided to get up for an hour and stretch them. I will hopefully get another 2 hours kip shortly.



I was mooching about earlier as well. Hopefully back to sleep when I've finished this brew.


----------



## PaulSB (Wednesday at 04:29)

Poacher said:


> Popped into Tesco's as the bus I was on starts to divert away from where I wanted to go (home!).
> Mrs Poacher likes their cranberry raisin & cashew bloomers so I had a look at the bread area.
> Choice of *NEW!* 400gm cranberry cashew & raisin bloomer at £2.25
> View attachment 673982
> ...



Used to be £1.80.........it's a handy way to put the price up. Mrs P likes the Sourdough. If I'm in Tesco and they have several on yellow I buy them all, slice, put in different bags and freeze............then quietly destroy the YS evidence 😉

Not been caught out...........yet!


----------



## numbnuts (Wednesday at 05:46)

Morning ......it's very dark, but it's dry for a change


----------



## 12boy (Wednesday at 05:55)

I am such a pig. My well endowed physical therapist was showing me an exercise wherein she was pulling back with stretchy bands in such a way as to make her bust stick out even more than normal. It was distracting. Still it doesn't pay to appear to notice. When done with therapy I went for a little ride on my new Brompton P line which I also enjoyed.
Life is good.


----------



## Dave7 (Wednesday at 06:46)

Went back to bed and crashed out for just over 2 hours........I feel far better than I did yesterday, not difficult as yesterday was sh*t.
I think I may even get to Aldi.
They do High Protein Pancakes which have good reviews so will try to get some. Tried last visit but they had sold out.


----------



## dave r (Wednesday at 07:00)

Good morning folks, looks dry out.


----------



## Mo1959 (Wednesday at 07:08)

Morning. Yet more rain and wind 

I better force myself out for a walk I suppose. I am feeling fatter and lazier by the day.


----------



## Dave7 (Wednesday at 07:17)

I meant to say. Daughter did a meal of mixed veg, baby boiled and Sea Bass.
Meal was lovely but veg was too crunchy for me, I don't like it overdone but a bit more than it was.
There is enough left for another meal so I will bang it in the micro for 90 seconds.


----------



## Dirk (Wednesday at 07:22)

Morning all  

The Gasman cometh today at 9am to service our CH boiler.
We don't normally get up that early, but Pete the boiler man only lives 100 yds away, so I suppose we are convenient for his first job of the day.
Apart from that excitement, we've got nothing else planned for today.


----------



## welsh dragon (Wednesday at 07:37)

Coooooeeeee. 7 deg and still very windy. At least the rain has stopped for now.

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Tenkaykev (Wednesday at 07:41)

Good morning folks,
Our second Tuesday group meet up yesterday was a great success. We were in Poole and had decided to start at the King Charles. We got to the pub about ten to twelve and stood outside waiting for it to open. The landlady was a bit taken aback to find customers queuing when she opened the door 🍺😀
A lot of the smaller non chain pubs are now opening Wednesday to Sunday as a means of keeping their costs under control.


----------



## Paulus (Wednesday at 08:49)

Good morning all. 
A nice bright start to the day here. Rain forecast for later though. 
Today's highlights are dog walking and cleaning out the fridge. I'm sure there are alien lifeforms growing in there.
The kitchen floor needs a wash as well. 
No bike rides today. 
I don't like the new way of attaching emojis though. It seems a faff compared to the previous way.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (Wednesday at 09:12)

Paulus said:


> Good morning all.
> A nice bright start to the day here. Rain forecast for later though.
> Today's highlights are dog walking and cleaning out the fridge. I'm sure there are alien lifeforms growing in there.
> The kitchen floor needs a wash as well.
> ...





They are a faff.


----------



## PaulSB (Wednesday at 09:16)

Dave7 said:


> I meant to say. Daughter did a meal of mixed veg, baby boiled and Sea Bass.
> Meal was lovely but veg was too crunchy for me, I don't like it overdone but a bit more than it was.
> There is enough left for another meal *so I will bang it in the micro for 90 seconds.*



No Paul. Don't. Just don't say it.


----------



## numbnuts (Wednesday at 09:33)




----------



## Mo1959 (Wednesday at 09:45)

Wet and windy walk done, porridge finished and cuppa time.

Just paid my car insurance. £151 for the year for Comp with protected bonus. Sometimes it's worth having a tiny car.


----------



## Exlaser2 (Wednesday at 09:58)

Morning . 
Nothing exciting planned for today . 
Just a quick trip to Morrisons and off to Stratford for a walk by the river . 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dirk (Wednesday at 10:29)

Boiler man been and gone. CH boiler fully serviced and certificated.
I'm £70 lighter, but I reckon that's good value.


----------



## classic33 (Wednesday at 10:32)

Dirk said:


> Boiler man been and gone. CH boiler fully serviced and certificated.
> I'm £70 lighter, but I reckon that's good value.


At that price, not too shabby.


----------



## PaulSB (Wednesday at 11:20)

Good day. Weather. Go on. Guess. My excitement for today? Finish an objection email to the Health Authority re the proposed take over of our GP practice - over 1000 objections to date, all have to be printed, read and presented to the relevant committee on Friday. It's worthwhile for many reasons not least our GP practice has the lowest number of registered patients who attended A&E in the authority. Why? Because we can GP appointments!!! Not rocket science is it? I've also got to submit a planning objection to the local BC. I know, sounding like a NIMBY but truly not so.

Excitment aside I'm off to town next to do some banking and choose between Specsavers and Boots for my new glasses.


----------



## BoldonLad (Wednesday at 11:39)

12boy said:


> I am such a pig. My well endowed physical therapist was showing me an exercise wherein she was pulling back with stretchy bands* in such a way as to make her bust stick out even more than normal. *It was distracting. Still it doesn't pay to appear to notice. When done with therapy I went for a little ride on my new Brompton P line which I also enjoyed.
> Life is good.



If you don't have one, perhaps you need a blood pressure monitor, so you can check your BP after therapy


----------



## welsh dragon (Wednesday at 11:56)

Mo1959 said:


> Wet and windy walk done, porridge finished and cuppa time.
> 
> Just paid my car insurance. £151 for the year for Comp with protected bonus. Sometimes it's worth having a tiny car.





I have to do mine soon. And it has ro he serviced and have its MOT. More blooming money


----------



## welsh dragon (Wednesday at 12:31)

From Facebook


----------



## numbnuts (Wednesday at 12:39)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to do mine soon. And it has ro he serviced and have its MOT. More blooming money


 
It's been 600 days since I last had a car, but I'm not counting 
I will get one this year as I never went anywhere last year and there is so much I would like to do again


----------



## welsh dragon (Wednesday at 13:31)

We don't have a water supply at the moment. There doesn't seem to be problem as far as the website goes so I have No idea what the problem is. 

I hope the pipe hasn't burst somewhere down the line as the meter is about 1/4 miles down the lane and there is no way we could fix it ourselves or have the water company fix it. The cost would be horrendous.


----------



## dave r (Wednesday at 13:40)

Dirk said:


> Boiler man been and gone. CH boiler fully serviced and certificated.
> I'm £70 lighter, but I reckon that's good value.



Yesterday mine cost £85.


----------



## welsh dragon (Wednesday at 14:05)

And its working. Thank god. Phew


----------



## BoldonLad (Wednesday at 14:41)

Dirk said:


> Boiler man been and gone. CH boiler fully serviced and certificated.
> I'm £70 lighter, but I reckon that's good value.



We pay £157pa (ie 12 * £13), and for that get, one annual service, plus, breakdown cover 24/7 for the year.


----------



## classic33 (Wednesday at 14:44)

welsh dragon said:


> And its working. Thank god. Phew


Why not the poor workmen, out in the rain?


----------



## dave r (Wednesday at 15:18)

I'm sat here looking at you lot on a new 27" screen. Not the best for CC but good for catch up TV and such.


----------



## Sterlo (Wednesday at 15:21)

welsh dragon said:


> We don't have a water supply at the moment. There doesn't seem to be problem as far as the website goes so I have No idea what the problem is.
> 
> I hope the pipe hasn't burst somewhere down the line as the meter is about 1/4 miles down the lane and there is no way we could fix it ourselves or have the water company fix it. The cost would be horrendous.


We had the same last week, off for about 2 hours, came back on around 8.30 PM, happens 2 or 3 times a year, most annoying. Again, something we take for granted until it fails, turn on a tap and there's water there.


----------



## Dirk (Wednesday at 16:12)

LOL ..... A little spider has just gone down the back of MrsD's blouse, and it's tickling her.
It had run across her lap a few moments earlier.
She doesn't want to move and hurt it, but it's making her laugh.


----------



## welsh dragon (Wednesday at 16:24)

classic33 said:


> Why not the poor workmen, out in the rain?





There wasn't a report of anything wrong. I have no idea why it stopped working


----------



## numbnuts (Wednesday at 16:34)

dave r said:


> I'm sat here looking at you lot on a new 27" screen. Not the best for CC but good for catch up TV and such.



 27 inch, I've got a 24 inch, but I'm not complaining


----------



## dave r (Wednesday at 17:00)

numbnuts said:


> 27 inch, I've got a 24 inch, but I'm not complaining



I've just upgraded from a 21"


----------



## Dirk (Wednesday at 17:09)

*Update

The ickle spider worked it's way around MrsD's front, up between her boobs and popped out on her front.
She blew it off and it ran away.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Wednesday at 17:17)

`


Dirk said:


> *Update
> 
> The ickle spider worked it's way around MrsD's front, up between her boobs and popped out on her front.
> She blew it off and it ran away.



By an amazing coincidence that also happened with David Bowie's then girlfriend, inspiring him to name his backing band the " Spiders from Bra's "


----------



## classic33 (Wednesday at 17:26)

Tenkaykev said:


> `
> 
> 
> By an amazing coincidence that also happened with David Bowie's then girlfriend, inspiring him to name his backing band the " Spiders from Bra's "


It'll give Dirk something to sing about.


----------



## BoldonLad (Wednesday at 17:38)

Dirk said:


> *Update
> 
> The ickle spider worked it's way around MrsD's front, up between her boobs and popped out on her front.
> She blew it off and it ran away.



You doing role play again


----------



## Paulus (Wednesday at 19:54)

I've just started the arduous task of changing my email address on all my accounts that need it. Banks, utilities, subscriptions etc to my gmail address. 
I am going to change my broadband provider from BT to someone else. I am paying nearly £62 a month, when they are offering new customers less than half that for a better connection. 
I have tried talking to them with little success, I shall be a bit more forthright next time and get through to the retention department. If they can't help me out I'll leave to another provider.


----------



## BoldonLad (Wednesday at 20:22)

Paulus said:


> I've just started the arduous task of changing my email address on all my accounts that need it. Banks, utilities, subscriptions etc to my gmail address.
> I am going to change my broadband provider from BT to someone else. I am paying nearly £62 a month, when they are offering new customers less than half that for a better connection.
> I have tried talking to them with little success, I shall be a bit more forthright next time and get through to the retention department. If they can't help me out I'll leave to another provider.



I am in process of doing the same, for same reason (currently a Talktalk customer). It is tedious task.

At each renewal, I do haggle, with some success, but, I have decided to have an "independent" Email address to make potential "OK, well, please cancel my contract" conversation a little easier, if needed.


----------



## welsh dragon (Wednesday at 20:33)

Paulus said:


> I've just started the arduous task of changing my email address on all my accounts that need it. Banks, utilities, subscriptions etc to my gmail address.
> I am going to change my broadband provider from BT to someone else. I am paying nearly £62 a month, when they are offering new customers less than half that for a better connection.
> I have tried talking to them with little success, I shall be a bit more forthright next time and get through to the retention department. If they can't help me out I'll leave to another provider.





They did that to me as well a couple of years ago. I was paying £60 a month for rubbish broadband and phone.

I changed to EE and paid half that.

I also changed everything to a Gmail email. Saves having to change it again if/when I change providers.


----------



## dave r (Wednesday at 21:02)

welsh dragon said:


> They did that to me as well a couple of years ago. I was paying £60 a month for rubbish broadband and phone.
> 
> I changed to EE and paid half that.
> 
> I also changed everything to a Gmail email. Saves having to change it again if/when I change providers.



I moved to mail.com sometime back.


----------



## 12boy (Wednesday at 23:12)

Dang... about 6 inches of new snow by 3 pm . Aint over either. I have an 8:30 am appt with the big boned therapist tomorrow and I hope I can get there. The side streets are not plowed and can get a little hairy.


----------



## classic33 (Wednesday at 23:15)

12boy said:


> Dang... about 6 inches of new snow by 3 pm . Aint over either. I have an 8:30 am appt with the big boned therapist tomorrow and I hope I can get there. The side streets are not plowed and can get a little hairy.


No snow here yet.

How far have you to travel come the morrow?


----------



## Dave7 (Thursday at 04:43)

Up at 0400 with these gammy legs.......talking of which.......
A surprise visitor yesterday was a paramedic. Apparently they are doing the GPs home visits. At last they are taking this seriously.
She is arranging for (yet more) blood tests in order to try and find the problem.


----------



## numbnuts (Thursday at 05:14)




----------



## Dave7 (Thursday at 05:34)

Christmas Tree !!!

For various reasons we have never had one. I quite like them, just never had one 
Daughter and her family ask us to get one every year.
Anyway........we were TOLD yesterday that they** have gone on sale and the family have bought us one. It is being delivered here today😕. So, aged 75, married 54 years, we will have a tree.
**not a real one Classic.


----------



## dave r (Thursday at 06:58)

Good morning all, we're back to an early carer now, half six on the dot every morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (Thursday at 07:17)

Coooooeeeew. 9 deg abd raining and windy ( the weather ) not me.

I have a cold curtesy of Mr WD.  

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Paulus (Thursday at 07:19)

Good morning all fellow retirees. 
It's wet and windy outside this morning, and it's going to continue for most of the day. 
Another squelchy dog walk around the fields! They are sodden.
Looks like another day without getting on the bike. 😪


----------



## PaulSB (Thursday at 07:39)

Paulus said:


> I've just started the arduous task of changing my email address on all my accounts that need it. Banks, utilities, subscriptions etc to my gmail address.
> I am going to change my broadband provider from BT to someone else. I am paying nearly £62 a month, when they are offering new customers less than half that for a better connection.
> I have tried talking to them with little success, I shall be a bit more forthright next time and get through to the retention department. If they can't help me out I'll leave to another provider.



You have my sympathy as I went through the same process many years ago, also with BT. Things may have changed but a couple of pointers for you, sorry if this is teaching you to suck eggs. Either set up automatic forwarding from BT, which I presume is still Yahoo, or ask your Gmail account to check and fetch mail from other accounts - do this in Settings >Accounts and Import >Add email account. As I recall it when we leaving BT it was possible to keep the Yahoo account running for a minimal fee. We did this for a year with, the first two options running, on the basis if someone hadn't used our email address in 12 months it wasn't urgent!

Enjoy.......it's raining what else can you do????


----------



## PaulSB (Thursday at 07:42)

Dave7 said:


> Christmas Tree !!!
> 
> For various reasons we have never had one. I quite like them, just never had one
> Daughter and her family ask us to get one every year.
> ...



We had a pretend tree for years. It was brilliant when we had a dog and three small children!!!!


----------



## PaulSB (Thursday at 07:49)

Hello people. Biblical! All night but stopped, as forecast, just on 7.00am. We have ride plans. One of my buddies is on a new programme, he changes roughly every two months, his plan for us today is four hours steady with four blocks of threshold totalling 40 minutes. Moi? I just ride my bike and try to behave. Plans to be reviewed at 8.00 and probably again at 8.30.........................

If we do ride I'm rather hoping the threshold business is abandoned and we head to a new cafe I've found. On the route I planned for the weekend club rides a permanent road closure was announced yesterday. I'd like to check out the diversion possibilities.

That's all really.


----------



## Dirk (Thursday at 07:53)

Morning all  

Blowing a hoolie and chucking it down all day yesterday and all night.
Wind has eased off from the 50+ mph we had at midnight.
Off to ALDI this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Thursday at 08:02)

Good morning from a wet and windy south coast. I managed a 10 mile run yesterday, very slowly, but I kept chugging along. Mrs Tenkaykev was at the gym while I was running, she doesn’t like me “ overdoing “ things, so it was an ideal opportunity to put in some extra miles.


----------



## classic33 (Thursday at 09:09)

Dave7 said:


> Christmas Tree !!!
> 
> For various reasons we have never had one. I quite like them, just never had one
> Daughter and her family ask us to get one every year.
> ...


I see, an imaginary tree.


----------



## pawl (Thursday at 10:07)

dave r said:


> Good morning all, we're back to an early carer now, half six on the dot every morning.



For you and your good lady hope it stays consistent


----------



## numbnuts (Thursday at 10:13)

It's  ...........again


----------



## Mo1959 (Thursday at 10:14)

numbnuts said:


> It's  ...........again



It’s on here too now. Glad I’ve been out.


----------



## dave r (Thursday at 10:51)

pawl said:


> For you and your good lady hope it stays consistent



I hope so as well, its too early for my Good Lady but its better than not knowing when the carer will arrive.


----------



## Dave7 (Thursday at 10:55)

Just had the gas fire serviced. It also had a problem with the ignition.
I knew the price up front which was 85 quid.
He has done a good and thorough job so,yes, a lot of money but a job well done.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (Thursday at 10:58)

Yet more rain - only had one rain-free day here since Xmas day.

Yesterday:

Finished reviewing our finances for 2023. A good job jobbed.

Also fixed the broken extractor hood in the kitchen (£20 to replace a small piece of plastic 'slider') and emptied out the upside down 'chimney that collects all our fire ash - a filthy job but better than mucking out every day.

Right hip got hurt (no idea how) about 3 weeks ago and pain is finally easing (lordy, injuries take so long to heal at this age) - that and the rain killed all our walking plans this week. We are both not interested in walking in bad weather.

Shopping today (will get us out of the house) and a bit of a bash with a long night planned for tonight.

Finished watching The Rig on Prime last night - utter cack. Only watched e4-6 as we had invested 3 hours watching e1-6.


----------



## Paulus (Thursday at 13:13)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yet more rain - only had one rain-free day here since Xmas day.
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> ...



We are half way through Rig. It's ok, a bit far fetched maybe, but kills an hour or 5.


----------



## dave r (Thursday at 14:15)

Paulus said:


> We are half way through Rig. It's ok, a bit far fetched maybe, but kills an hour or 5.



Look out for a series called 1899, should be available online, seriously weird.


----------



## PaulSB (Thursday at 15:51)

dave r said:


> Look out for a series called 1899, should be available online, seriously weird.



Seriously weird is an understatement. I really enjoyed it, some great twists and turns. It's on Netflix.


----------



## numbnuts (Thursday at 16:04)

I had a sleep zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## classic33 (Thursday at 16:15)

numbnuts said:


> I had a sleep zzzzzzzzzz


Do any good?


----------



## PaulSB (Thursday at 16:28)

Good Lord. What a bizarre and tough ride, 30mph headwind in places yet warm sunshine and a gentle tale wind in others. 55 miles, 12.8avg which is good for winter and hard conditions. Look at those weather stats - 63% precipitation. Longest headwind 57 minutes!!! 😱 New cafe. Pretty average but reasonably priced. Bacon and egg barm, coffee flavoured milk, £5.25


----------



## Dave7 (Thursday at 16:58)

PaulSB said:


> Good Lord. What a bizarre and tough ride, 30mph headwind in places yet warm sunshine and a gentle tale wind in others. 55 miles, 12.8avg which is good for winter and hard conditions. Look at those weather stats - 63% precipitation. Longest headwind 57 minutes!!! 😱 New cafe. Pretty average but reasonably priced. Bacon and egg barm, coffee flavoured milk, £5.25
> 
> View attachment 674173



Not much of a ride imo.
It doesn't look anything like a willy.


----------



## PaulSB (Thursday at 17:15)

Dave7 said:


> Not much of a ride imo.
> It doesn't look anything like a willy.



No kudos for artistic impression then?


----------



## PaulSB (Thursday at 17:22)

@Dave7 how about this one? Known to the cognoscenti as Paul's Ghost Buster route. "Who ya gonna call? Ghost Busters!!!!!"


----------



## dave r (Thursday at 19:07)

PaulSB said:


> Good Lord. What a bizarre and tough ride, 30mph headwind in places yet warm sunshine and a gentle tale wind in others. 55 miles, 12.8avg which is good for winter and hard conditions. Look at those weather stats - 63% precipitation. Longest headwind 57 minutes!!! 😱 New cafe. Pretty average but reasonably priced. Bacon and egg barm, coffee flavoured milk, £5.25
> 
> View attachment 674173



Ride completed with a large dollop of rule 9 then.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (Thursday at 20:15)

No riding today because we had to look after the baby suddenly when his otehr grandparents decided they were too ill - at 4 a.m.!!!!

Anyway - he is no problem
normally
but today was a "have to sit on Pop's knee and show him things" day

then we went and picked up his sister from school and his cousin from nursery - then waited for the SEN brother to come home - by which time his Mother was back from work to take over


Tomorrow looks like OK for a ride - but stabilisers would be a good idea as yesterday I nearly got blow off by gusts from the side and tomorrow looks worse!!


----------



## numbnuts (Friday at 05:33)

Morning.....it's not  as yet


----------



## gavroche (Friday at 05:50)

Bonjour. I don't usually get up so early but my son is coming shortly to pick me up. On our way to France until Thursday .
See you all soon and behave while I am away.


----------



## Dirk (Friday at 07:20)

Morning all  

Yay, 'tis that there Fish Friday again! 
We'll be going to the White Lion at lunchtime; they have a (yet another) new landlord - let's see how long he lasts.
The state of pubs in the village is dire. One has had 11 different managers in a year, others close on a whim. There's just no consistency. It's so frustrating for everyone.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Friday at 07:25)

Good morning folks, sunny and windy today before the rain returns tomorrow. A six mile walk to the bakers beckons. We usually bake our own bread but the Wimborne bakers cinnamon swirls are outstanding 😍


----------



## welsh dragon (Friday at 07:30)

Cooooeeeee. 7 deg here. We had lots of rain and wind last night and we even had a power cut for a couple of minutes.

Feeling a lot better today. The sore throat has gone so bopefully I'm over the worst of the cold.

Stay safe peeps.


----------



## dave r (Friday at 07:33)

Good morning folks, different early carer this morning, a lady who normally works in the office,  I had to tell her what needed doing and where everything is, early Tesco dash in a bit then its the market followed by an afternoon doing chores.


----------



## Dave7 (Friday at 08:23)

That was a good sleep. Interrupted by strong gusts of wind (not me). Was in bed around 2200, woke at 0600 then zonked out again till 0800.
Maybe a croissant for breakfast then we have a shop bought spag bol for later.


----------



## PaulSB (Friday at 09:25)

dave r said:


> Ride completed with a large dollop of rule 9 then.



Absolutely!


----------



## PaulSB (Friday at 09:30)

Hello! 💦💨🥶 rule #9 does not apply to Fridays..........and is in doubt for Saturday! 🤣

Well then. I'll make up the stove, change beds, white wash, hoover, dust and generally be a wonderful husband. Not much else going on to be honest.


----------



## welsh dragon (Friday at 09:47)

Just had an email from Bulb to say we are £359 in credit. We have been turning everything off when it isn't being used. We turned economy 7 heaters off, and the hot water, and I haven't used the tumble drier for the last 12 months so hoorah for us.

I have to pick up Mr WD tablets from the quacks and get a few odds and sods.


----------



## Mo1959 (Friday at 10:01)

Hilly Willy walk this morning.  Cold, but dry at last. Better enjoy it as tomorrow is back to rain.


Still some snow hanging on top of the hills.


----------



## Dave7 (Friday at 10:29)

It is still hissing down here.......can't recall the last day we had without rain.


----------



## BoldonLad (Friday at 10:58)

gavroche said:


> Bonjour. I don't usually get up so early but my son is coming shortly to pick me up. On our way to France until Thursday .
> See you all soon and behave while I am away.



Safe journey, and, enjoy!


----------



## Paulus (Friday at 11:01)

Good morning all. 
It's quite a bright morning here, if a tad windy which is cool.
Dog walking done,
I've got a meeting of the escape committee this afternoon at The Railway Bell 🚂🛎, know locally as the Ding Dong.
I'm now going to wash the bird feeders as they are empty and looking a bit grubby. It helps to keep diseases and parasites down.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## welsh dragon (Friday at 11:20)

I am back from town. Breezy but dry here for now. At least the breeze will help dry things a bit.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (Friday at 11:24)

Right - I'm back from the shopping
farm shop, then WIlco because SWMBO has decided we need new mattress protectors
then Tesco for everything else - probably (I normally forget something)


anyway - used the car because it is damp, cold and raining intermittently but heavily
generally miserable weather

Oh - and blowing a gales - again intermittently

so no bike riding today

currently having a chocolate muffin and cuppa

Oh - and looks like some people have had their recycling bib blow open/over so our front garden was covered in litter
so I went round the nearest gardens and put all the carp into my recycling bin

which was annoying - not because of the litter - but because it shows that many people have not taken any notice of what can and can not be put in the bin
so - lots of cartons and plastic bags - neither of which can go in!!!!!

people should be banned!!!


----------



## classic33 (Friday at 11:27)

Dave7 said:


> It is still hissing down here.......can't recall the last day we had without rain.


September 15th last year


----------



## numbnuts (Friday at 11:40)

Dave7 said:


> It is still hissing down here.......can't recall the last day we had without rain.



We have  and 10c


----------



## classic33 (Friday at 12:01)

Neither vehicle has a valid MOT!


----------



## classic33 (Friday at 12:02)

numbnuts said:


> We have  and 10c


You'll have everyone rushing to your place.


----------



## Mo1959 (Friday at 12:05)

classic33 said:


> Neither vehicle has a valid MOT!
> View attachment 674233
> 
> 
> ...



Don’t need one.


----------



## BoldonLad (Friday at 12:35)

classic33 said:


> Neither vehicle has a valid MOT!
> View attachment 674233
> 
> 
> ...



https://fullfact.org/online/police-cars-dont-need-MOT/


----------



## Tenkaykev (Friday at 12:43)

A pleasant walk to Wimborne in the sunshine. Got my cinnamon pecan swirls, two fruit and two cheese scones 😎
I forgot to stop my watch when I got on the bus so the last recorded part of my walk was very fast😀


----------



## welsh dragon (Friday at 12:56)

My car is booked in for its annual service and MOT. 31st January.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (Friday at 12:59)

Just got up - log delivery guy rang to ask could we move our car off the drive to get his truck in.

Nice night - we ended up having a sausage picnic in bed at 5am.

Retirement - every day is a weekend day.


----------



## pawl (Friday at 13:12)

welsh dragon said:


> Just had an email from Bulb to say we are £359 in credit. We have been turning everything off when it isn't being used. We turned economy 7 heaters off, and the hot water, and I haven't used the tumble drier for the last 12 months so hoorah for us.
> 
> I have to pick up Mr WD tablets from the quacks and get a few odds and sods.



Well done


----------

